# *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***



## Fanish

*189 Visa Lodge 2017 Gang*

This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 189 visa submission. :couch2:​


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Subscribed        

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Subscribed
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Me too


----------



## rohit_99129

I have been asking the same thing in the previous 2016 thread, but guess my message is getting lost in so many others. 

Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working. 

Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

I am not sure about the upload problem, but one of my friend told, he cant see the saved application in "my account" section under "list of applications", however, I can able to see and save apps. Guess there are few issues with Immi account.



rohit_99129 said:


> I have been asking the same thing in the previous 2016 thread, but guess my message is getting lost in so many others.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working.
> 
> Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?


----------



## mrIgor

*189 Visa Lodge 2017 Gang*

This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2017.


----------



## benisrael

mrIgor said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2017.


If I submit my EOI by Feb '17 , will I be considered under program year 16 or 17 ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## durgadvis

Hi Guys,

I am applying for ACS now, my overall score is coming around 60 including PTE and other skills. So should I go for State sponsor(190) which increases my score to 65. Also, please guide me in selecting the right state for software engineer/ developer programmer. Please help me as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## ashishjain

This thread is created to bring in those who are launching or getting an :wreath: Australia Visa in 2017. :llama:

Post your queries  , good news :yo: , unfortunate news :sorry: , information :focus: or whatever you like :noidea: . 

Wish you all a very Happy :welcome: New :santa: Year :music:

Let's start gossiping :gossip:


----------



## vasanth240

*Subscribing*

God, please help us all to get our Grant ray2:


----------



## hari_it_ram

Yes go for 190 right away.

Create 2 EOI ( After ACS )

1) Select 189 and 190 ( Select NSW )
2) Select 190 - VIC.

After March 2017, Apply via VIC website as well. Please refer to VIC forum on how to prepare profile and commitment letters.



durgadvis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for ACS now, my overall score is coming around 60 including PTE and other skills. So should I go for State sponsor(190) which increases my score to 65. Also, please guide me in selecting the right state for software engineer/ developer programmer. Please help me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

You may be considered for 2016-17 or 2017-18, depends on your ITA.




benisrael said:


> If I submit my EOI by Feb '17 , will I be considered under program year 16 or 17 ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Subscribed

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Oh boy here we go again.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

All the best for all 2016 Visa lodger's who graduated to 2017 

Pray you all get a very good New Year present soon >>> VISA GRANT <<<


----------



## OZCallingUs

Subscribing !

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitn

Subscribing


----------



## AA189

Subscribing!!!!!


----------



## Panda112

Any possibility for civil engineers of 55 + 5 pointers in 190 for 2017? And what's with the talk about removing civil from July?............. Waiting for 4 months of CDR assessment and hoping to achieve superior PTE meanwhile for 65

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

212 days and counting.....


----------



## andyrent

HI All 
I have submitted for ACS today, 30th December 2016 - my details:
- Experience 13 years , with 8 yrs abroad
- ICT Business Analyst 
- PTE avg 73 
- Hoping for 15 in work exp, to get 65 score.

Can anyone tell when I could apply for EOI and chances for EOI with 65 score for ICT Business Analyst

Thank you...


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh boy here we go again.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Its so depressing to join this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> Its so depressing to join this thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true. Don't worry dude everyone waiting for grant will get their salvation in 2017.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on

ashishjain said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching or getting an :wreath: Australia Visa in 2017. :llama:
> 
> 
> 
> Post your queries  , good news :yo: , unfortunate news :sorry: , information :focus: or whatever you like :noidea: .
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all a very Happy :welcome: New :santa: Year :music:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start gossiping :gossip:




Subscribed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> So true. Don't worry dude everyone waiting for grant will get their salvation in 2017.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I just hope that the COs have a super wonderful Christmas and they come back to work in a mega enthusiastic mood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Panda112 said:


> Any possibility for civil engineers of 55 + 5 pointers in 190 for 2017? And what's with the talk about removing civil from July?............. Waiting for 4 months of CDR assessment and hoping to achieve superior PTE meanwhile for 65
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


chances are low for 55+5, your skill assessment is pending for past 4 months ??? thats too much, generally it takes 3 months, i think it will be finalised soon

all the best for PTE


----------



## sultan_azam

andyrent said:


> HI All
> I have submitted for ACS today, 30th December 2016 - my details:
> - Experience 13 years , with 8 yrs abroad
> - ICT Business Analyst
> - PTE avg 73
> - Hoping for 15 in work exp, to get 65 score.
> 
> Can anyone tell when I could apply for EOI and chances for EOI with 65 score for ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Thank you...


currently there is six months backlog for 65 pointers 2611xx


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> I just hope that the COs have a super wonderful Christmas and they come back to work in a mega enthusiastic mood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like DIBP will evaluate COs on how many cases they finalise per hour.... am i taking my imagination to galactic level ???


----------



## sultan_azam

durgadvis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for ACS now, my overall score is coming around 60 including PTE and other skills. So should I go for State sponsor(190) which increases my score to 65. Also, please guide me in selecting the right state for software engineer/ developer programmer. Please help me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks


yes, good to have an EOI for 190

NSW or Victoria may help you with nomination


----------



## sultan_azam

benisrael said:


> If I submit my EOI by Feb '17 , will I be considered under program year 16 or 17 ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


program year 2016-17


----------



## JK684

durgadvis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for ACS now, my overall score is coming around 60 including PTE and other skills. So should I go for State sponsor(190) which increases my score to 65. Also, please guide me in selecting the right state for software engineer/ developer programmer. Please help me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks


why not try to improve your PTE Score and get 65 points without state sponsorship ?


----------



## Panda112

sultan_azam said:


> chances are low for 55+5, your skill assessment is pending for past 4 months ??? thats too much, generally it takes 3 months, i think it will be finalised soon
> 
> all the best for PTE


It's not pending actually, I just submitted it on 10th Dec. I suppose the only way for me now is to nail them 79s in PTE rather than wait to turn 25 years.  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

welcome all here in 2017 thread..... I hope all members of 2016 thread have been shifted to this new thread.


----------



## vinodn007

Subscribed and hope this is the thread where I can get to share my happiness once granted.good luck to all and a happy new year

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

Subscribing.......I hope 2017 will be the year of happiness for all aspirants....Best of luck and happy new year.....


----------



## ladwal

Subscribed


----------



## AUDream2017

Subscribing...


----------



## seenA003

Welcome class of 2016. good luck to us!


----------



## vasanth240

*Visa lodged today*

Dear friends I have lodged visa today, medicals on 3rd Jan, hope GOD allows me to get my grant for my family soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

vasanth240 said:


> Dear friends I have lodged visa today, medicals on 3rd Jan, hope GOD allows me to get my grant for my family soon.


Welcome aboard Vasanth. Wish that the year 2017 gives your grant


----------



## Roni2

Hi fellows 
I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is 
WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
What should be the answer?
I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
Any help guyz


----------



## ashishjain

While the wait continues, I noticed on myimmitracker that even direct grant for few cases came in after 500 days ! I really feel sorry and can understand the pain behind this long wait !

May God bless us, give strength to wait and luck to visa GRANT !!


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> Dear friends I have lodged visa today, medicals on 3rd Jan, hope GOD allows me to get my grant for my family soon.


All the best vasanth


----------



## sultan_azam

Roni2 said:


> Hi fellows
> I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is
> WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
> What should be the answer?
> I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
> Any help guyz


Migration
or
Good living conditions


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 94         

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

Do I need to fill Form 80 in hand or can I fill it online and save as pdf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

I need to go for medicals in chennai Apollo hospital. Can someone tell me how much it cost for adult and child? When I enquired they said 5000 for each applicant..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

hariyerra said:


> I need to go for medicals in chennai Apollo hospital. Can someone tell me how much it cost for adult and child? When I enquired they said 5000 for each applicant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For you it will be 5,500.00

Child - 2,300 + Skin test chargers may differ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Roni2

sultan_azam said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows
> I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is
> WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
> What should be the answer?
> I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
> Any help guyz
> 
> 
> 
> Migration
> or
> Good living conditions
Click to expand...

Mate you are always helpful 
You mind if i ask you one lil thing
Actually i dont want to merge or split page 17 DECLARATION etc in PDF from form 80 which needs to be signed and scanned 
So can i just print sign and scan and upload it seperatly alongwith form 80 ?


----------



## hariyerra

hari_it_ram said:


> For you it will be 5,500.00
> 
> Child - 2,300 + Skin test chargers may differ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Thanks hari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

hariyerra said:


> Thanks hari
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No prob. Go early and appointment is just a eyewash  

It's all first come first serve basis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hariyerra

hari_it_ram said:


> No prob. Go early and appointment is just a eyewash
> 
> It's all first come first serve basis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Early appointment is on coming Monday and 11:30 am. So, Can I go by 9:30 am?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv3r53

Graduating from 2016 to 2017 wait list. 
A happy new year to all.


----------



## sultan_azam

hariyerra said:


> Do I need to fill Form 80 in hand or can I fill it online and save as pdf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fill in computer, print last page, sign scan and replace the last page of pdf with the scanned page


----------



## sultan_azam

Roni2 said:


> Mate you are always helpful
> You mind if i ask you one lil thing
> Actually i dont want to merge or split page 17 DECLARATION etc in PDF from form 80 which needs to be signed and scanned
> So can i just print sign and scan and upload it seperatly alongwith form 80 ?


you can use the offline tools available for pdf editing(split, merge)


i havent done that myself(uploading seperetely the signed page) so not able to advise on that


----------



## pstg

vasanth240 said:


> Dear friends I have lodged visa today, medicals on 3rd Jan, hope GOD allows me to get my grant for my family soon.


Can you guide me on how you answered the question "does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to australia who are not australian citizens or australian permanent residents?"

Right now I am not taking my parents with me but later i want to initiate their visas too once I settle. So if I answer no then will I be able to initiate their visas later?


----------



## vasanth240

pstg said:


> Can you guide me on how you answered the question "does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to australia who are not australian citizens or australian permanent residents?"
> 
> Right now I am not taking my parents with me but later i want to initiate their visas too once I settle. So if I answer no then will I be able to initiate their visas later?


I just gave "no" to this question. I think you can give yes here. Also wait on expert advice


----------



## hari_it_ram

10AM is fine as you will need to fill few forms. Please carry passport copy of the applicants and ofcourse HAP Letter is must.



hariyerra said:


> Early appointment is on coming Monday and 11:30 am. So, Can I go by 9:30 am?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

pstg said:


> Can you guide me on how you answered the question "does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to australia who are not australian citizens or australian permanent residents?"
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am not taking my parents with me but later i want to initiate their visas too once I settle. So if I answer no then will I be able to initiate their visas later?




with the recent changes, parents do not quality as dependents anymore. you shoukd answer no. for inviting parents later, you will have to use one of the parent visa routes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Roni2 said:


> Hi fellows
> I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is
> WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
> What should be the answer?
> I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
> Any help guyz


You can mention as " To live and work" or Migration


----------



## aashy09

Is work experience for skills assessment only valid if it is completed after graduation?


----------



## lollymolly

Subscribing i hope i get my grant this year


----------



## ashishjain

*Visa Lodged on 1st Jan??*

Do we have someone who lodged their visa application on Jan 01?

Just interested to know


----------



## sheiky

Subscribing... All the Best Folks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

*Visa Grant - Analysis 2016*

I just analysed the visa grants data for the year 2016 and below are the statistics.

-------------------------------
Number of Days | Total Visa Grants
-------------------------------
0 - 15 | 96
16-30 | 157
30-60 | 235
60-90 | 191
90-120 | 124
120-150 | 84
>150 | 94

There 216 cases who either didn't received the visa grant or didn't updated the immitracker as their status is still visa lodged. 

I am one of those who applied in 2016 and still waiting in 2017.

Considering the data above, I believe atleast 50% people get their grants with in 2 months of applying. 

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

*Source*: immitracker


----------



## vinodn007

ashishjain said:


> I just analysed the visa grants data for the year 2016 and below are the statistics.
> 
> -------------------------------
> Number of Days | Total Visa Grants
> -------------------------------
> 0 - 15 | 96
> 16-30 | 157
> 30-60 | 235
> 60-90 | 191
> 90-120 | 124
> 120-150 | 84
> >150 | 94
> 
> There 216 cases who either didn't received the visa grant or didn't updated the immitracker as their status is still visa lodged.
> 
> I am one of those who applied in 2016 and still waiting in 2017.
> 
> Considering the data above, I believe atleast 50% people get their grants with in 2 months of applying.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Source*: immitracker


Hi a shish. .would you be kind enough to do a similar analysis for visa 190 as well please.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## drasadqamar

ashishjain said:


> I just analysed the visa grants data for the year 2016 and below are the statistics.
> 
> -------------------------------
> Number of Days | Total Visa Grants
> -------------------------------
> 0 - 15 | 96
> 16-30 | 157
> 30-60 | 235
> 60-90 | 191
> 90-120 | 124
> 120-150 | 84
> >150 | 94
> 
> There 216 cases who either didn't received the visa grant or didn't updated the immitracker as their status is still visa lodged.
> 
> I am one of those who applied in 2016 and still waiting in 2017.
> 
> Considering the data above, I believe atleast 50% people get their grants with in 2 months of applying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: immitracker


Very nice analysis but can you tell us what percentage of applicants are enrolled in immi tracker as compared to overallapplicants??


----------



## kaushaltrvd

Subscribing!!!!!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Happy new year


----------



## infysaxe

drasadqamar said:


> Very nice analysis but can you tell us what percentage of applicants are enrolled in immi tracker as compared to overallapplicants??


As per my personal opinion, I think it's less than 10% of actual applications, as there are only 3000 cases in immitracker since Oct-2015.

So no analysis based on Immitracker can get you to concrete predictions


----------



## vinodn007

infysaxe said:


> As per my personal opinion, I think it's less than 10% of actual applications, as there are only 3000 cases in immitracker since Oct-2015.
> 
> So no analysis based on Immitracker can get you to concrete predictions


I would believe it to be more than 10%.10% is way to low but that's only my guess. 

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## drasadqamar

infysaxe said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice analysis but can you tell us what percentage of applicants are enrolled in immi tracker as compared to overallapplicants??
> 
> 
> 
> As per my personal opinion, I think it's less than 10% of actual applications, as there are only 3000 cases in immitracker since Oct-2015.
> 
> So no analysis based on Immitracker can get you to concrete predictions
Click to expand...

You are right.


----------



## mahmoud772009

Subscribing


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck Guys!


----------



## hanuman.saini

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer) 

ACS Assesment Submission: 30-9-2016 | ACS Assesment Result: 14-10-2016 

PTE: 19-10-2016, (result in 60 hrs)

EOI: 01-11-2016 with 65 points

Invite: 23-11-2016

Visa Lodged: 28-12-2016

Documents Uploaded (excluding medical): 29-12-2016


----------



## MG22

subscribing


----------



## ashishjain

You are very right upto your personal opinion that immitracker has far less than actual cases but the data analysts use surveys (we can treat immitracker data as survey result, can't we) to extrapolate it on the total population to get a general idea.

One can not use an adjective *concrete* with the word *prediction* as only results are concrete not predictions.

DIBP site says that they intend to clear 75% of applications in 90 days for 189 visa which is better than what I posted as many people don't bother to come and update the immitracker. Hence, just like any other survey result, we can treat the survey result with a margin of error (10% in our case).

Let's not make a criticism of what I did but try to see the trend (ok with MoE, but still :hand. 

Ignore if you want to but Cheers ! Have a great year ahead !! 




infysaxe said:


> As per my personal opinion, I think it's less than 10% of actual applications, as there are only 3000 cases in immitracker since Oct-2015.
> 
> So no analysis based on Immitracker can get you to concrete predictions


----------



## vinodn007

ashishjain said:


> You are very right upto your personal opinion that immitracker has far less than actual cases but the data analysts use surveys (we can treat immitracker data as survey result, can't we) to extrapolate it on the total population to get a general idea.
> 
> One can not use an adjective *concrete* with the word *prediction* as only results are concrete not predictions.
> 
> DIBP site says that they intend to clear 75% of applications in 90 days for 189 visa which is better than what I posted as many people don't bother to come and update the immitracker. Hence, just like any other survey result, we can treat the survey result with a margin of error (10% in our case).
> 
> Let's not make a criticism of what I did but try to see the trend (ok with MoE, but still :hand.
> 
> Ignore if you want to but Cheers ! Have a great year ahead !!


Ashish your effort is much appreciated.today we only have immitracker as the source and irrespective of what sample it makes of the total actual application it is the only available data and we all refer to it.hence your effort to do some analysis and share was helpful.we have people saying immitracker is only a very small sample but yet spend time looking at it.so don't bother.good luck with your grant. 

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## ashishjain

*Australia 190 Visa Grant Comparative Analysis with 189 visa*

I hope this helps. The stats below from immitracker says that 69% people received visa grant for 189 visa with-in 90 days and DIBP says that they try to clear 75% of received application for 189 with-in 90 days.

Margin of Error is too low i.e. 6%.

I am posting this analysis to keep everyone positive for their results. Sooner or later, everyone of us will get the GRANT !










Everyone of us wants to fall in the Grant bucket as soon as we can :bump2:



vinodn007 said:


> Hi a shish. .would you be kind enough to do a similar analysis for visa 190 as well please.


----------



## farjaf

ashishjain said:


> I hope this helps. The stats below from immitracker says that 69% people received visa grant for 189 visa with-in 90 days and DIBP says that they try to clear 75% of received application for 189 with-in 90 days.
> 
> Margin of Error is too low i.e. 6%.
> 
> I am posting this analysis to keep everyone positive for their results. Sooner or later, everyone of us will get the GRANT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone of us wants to fall in the Grant bucket as soon as we can :bump2:


Day 153 ... that means we are in the last 10% .
But DIBP report said they finalised only around 50% percent of the GSM cases within 90 days.


----------



## ladwal

ashishjain said:


> I hope this helps. The stats below from immitracker says that 69% people received visa grant for 189 visa with-in 90 days and DIBP says that they try to clear 75% of received application for 189 with-in 90 days.
> 
> Margin of Error is too low i.e. 6%.
> 
> I am posting this analysis to keep everyone positive for their results. Sooner or later, everyone of us will get the GRANT !
> 
> 
> Everyone of us wants to fall in the Grant bucket as soon as we can :bump2:


Good Analysis 
Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## ashishjain

*Australia Visa Processing Time*



farjaf said:


> Day 153 ... that means we are in the last 10% .
> But DIBP report said they finalised only around 50% percent of the GSM cases within 90 days.



Hi Farjaf,

On their Service Standards page, they mention that



> The tables below detail the indicative processing times for skilled migration visas.
> We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within the timeframes detailed below. It should be noted that individual actual processing times will vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.


----------



## farjaf

ashishjain said:


> Hi Farjaf,
> 
> On their Service Standards page, they mention that


I know, But the words are really important:
We aim to finalise --- means we try but no guarantee 
The report is here: look for permanent visa section (Page 64)
https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...annual-reports/annual-report-full-2015-16.pdf


----------



## lakhvinder1

I had lodged the visa on 10Nov and its reaching almost 2 month and i have not heard any news from CO about any pending document. In case of job verification, is there any idea what email address they use so that i can check with HR about it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashishjain

Well, yes that's very legal and diplomatic language.

Thanks for sharing the report. I find it very useful to read to understand the scenario of immigration in more detail. 

Yes, it's clearly mentioned that they were not able to meet the targets for GSM but isn't that for 2015-2016 (i.e. Apr -15 to Mar-16) as the report got published on May 02.

Anyways, thanks for sharing, I'll read it in more detail, there is too much information for a data-craver like me !




farjaf said:


> I know, But the words are really important:
> We aim to finalise --- means we try but no guarantee
> The report is here: look for permanent visa section (Page 64)
> https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...annual-reports/annual-report-full-2015-16.pdf


----------



## Roni2

vikaschandra said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows
> I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is
> WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
> What should be the answer?
> I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
> Any help guyz
> 
> 
> 
> You can mention as " To live and work" or Migration
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Roni2

sultan_azam said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you are always helpful
> You mind if i ask you one lil thing
> Actually i dont want to merge or split page 17 DECLARATION etc in PDF from form 80 which needs to be signed and scanned
> So can i just print sign and scan and upload it seperatly alongwith form 80 ?
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the offline tools available for pdf editing(split, merge)
> 
> 
> i havent done that myself(uploading seperetely the signed page) so not able to advise on that
Click to expand...

I actually merged it in the same file 
Thanks anyway


----------



## ashishjain

I am not sure they either take reference from 'Roles & Responsibilities letter, Relieving letter, Offer letter' of your HR or if you have submitted Form 80/1221 then it also have employer contact information.

They do not always do employer verification only when they think it's required.

December is a slow month, let's be hopeful that you hear soon from them.



lakhvinder1 said:


> I had lodged the visa on 10Nov and its reaching almost 2 month and i have not heard any news from CO about any pending document. In case of job verification, is there any idea what email address they use so that i can check with HR about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## vinodn007

ashishjain said:


> I hope this helps. The stats below from immitracker says that 69% people received visa grant for 189 visa with-in 90 days and DIBP says that they try to clear 75% of received application for 189 with-in 90 days.
> 
> Margin of Error is too low i.e. 6%.
> 
> I am posting this analysis to keep everyone positive for their results. Sooner or later, everyone of us will get the GRANT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone of us wants to fall in the Grant bucket as soon as we can :bump2:


Thanks a lot!


----------



## praveendas

Hello all, gear up for some good news soon :horn:

Just checked immi tracker and found a Grant issued today 

Hopefully the Grants will start flowing this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## praveendas

To be more precise -

2 Grants - 
Grant after CO Contact : visa-tracker-sc189/cases/bkhan
Direct Grant : cases/basil316


----------



## drasadqamar

Hi dear friends
DIBP started working now.
I saw three (3) grants on myimmitracker.com on 03/1/2016

Wish you all including me to have grant soon


----------



## viprohit

*ACS assessment*



MG22 said:


> subscribing


Hello All,

I am very new to the forum . ANZCO code 263113 Network analyst and IELTS of 7.5 .
Work ex - 12 years.

Can anyone guide me to ACS assessment as I am finding it a challenge to -
1. Get the copies CERTIFIED ?someone posted the cost of with Aus embassy is Aus $30 per page, isn't that too expensive for all the documents to be certified.
2. DO I need to get all 12 years experience letters with all the organisations I worked with?

Please help me in the right direction.


----------



## ashishjain

1. I don't know who told you to get them certified from Australian Embassy. There is no need to certify your documents from Australian Embassy. Just take coloured copies of your documents and go to any Notary Office. They will attest each of your document between Rs.15/- to Rs.50/- per page. I myself paid Rs.20/- per document for notary attestation which is at 100 metres distance from my house.

After attestation from Notary, scan them with 200dpi resolution and upload on ACS website. ACS charges AUD500 per application for skill assessment.

2. It would be an ideal scenario to get 'Roles & Responsibilities' reference letter from each of the organization of your 12 years experience. As one never knows, how many years will get deducted based on your education and how your education is relevant to the jobs you did. If you are finding any challenge in obtaining reference letters from previous organizations, you can opt for 'Statutory Declaration' later.

*Could you please tell us your age and education? Also, it would be better, if you can confirm that did you achieve 7+ score in all section of IELTS?*



viprohit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very new to the forum . ANZSCO code 263113 Network analyst and IELTS of 7.5 .
> Work ex - 12 years.
> 
> Can anyone guide me to ACS assessment as I am finding it a challenge to -
> 1. Get the copies CERTIFIED ?someone posted the cost of with Aus embassy is Aus $30 per page, isn't that too expensive for all the documents to be certified.
> 2. DO I need to get all 12 years experience letters with all the organisations I worked with?
> 
> Please help me in the right direction.


----------



## Winwan

Subscribing


----------



## viprohit

ashishjain said:


> 1. I don't know who told you to get them certified from Australian Embassy. There is no need to certify your documents from Australian Embassy. Just take coloured copies of your documents and go to any Notary Office. They will attest each of your document between Rs.15/- to Rs.50/- per page. I myself paid Rs.20/- per document for notary attestation which is at 100 metres distance from my house.
> 
> After attestation from Notary, scan them with 200dpi resolution and upload on ACS website. ACS charges AUD500 per application for skill assessment.
> 
> 2. It would be an ideal scenario to get 'Roles & Responsibilities' reference letter from each of the organization of your 12 years experience. As one never knows, how many years will get deducted based on your education and how your education is relevant to the jobs you did. If you are finding any challenge in obtaining reference letters from previous organizations, you can opt for 'Statutory Declaration' later.
> 
> *Could you please tell us your age and education? Also, it would be better, if you can confirm that did you achieve 7+ score in all section of IELTS?*


Thanks Ashish! your information helps.
I am aged 34 and I received 7plus on all except on writing (6.5). Agents told me that it is not mandatory to write the exam again..will be happy to get your thoughts.

1. could you direct me to link that shows the occupation in demand as my choice of ANZCO may alter depending on skills in demand.
2. Under the ACS tab, I am given 4 options to choose from , is Temporary graduate 485 right option to fill the ACS assessment for?

Thank you!


----------



## Moataz Mansi

Subscribing


----------



## ashishjain

Unfortunately, what your agents(s) is saying is correct but not entirely correct. He/She/They are hiding a lot of information. I suggest you to go through this forum and post your queries to better understand the scenario of visa.

Here are my suggestion base don the provided information. Please seek information from other expatforum members and experts too:
1. For your age, you secure 25 points (33-40)

2. For your English, you secure 0 points because you got 6.5 in writing. If you are giving IELTS for Aust Visa then you need 7+ in all 4 section to secure 10 points and 8+ in all four sections to secure 20 points. Since, you got 6.5 in writing, it will be considered as 6+ (Competent English). It makes you eligible for visa but you do not secure any points in your visa application. I believe you should again give English exam to strong-arm your visa application and this time do not give IELTS but go for PTE-A (Pearson Test of English - Academic)

*3. What is your highest and second-highest education qualification (B.Tech/MCA??) *

4. I think you should apply for GSM (General Skilled Migrant - 189), rest depends on your case of which I am not fully aware of given the information you provided so far.

*5. Please mention all the designations as well on which you worked so far.*



viprohit said:


> Thanks Ashish! your information helps.
> I am aged 34 and I received 7plus on all except on writing (6.5). Agents told me that it is not mandatory to write the exam again..will be happy to get your thoughts.
> 
> 1. could you direct me to link that shows the occupation in demand as my choice of ANZCO may alter depending on skills in demand.
> 2. Under the ACS tab, I am given 4 options to choose from , is Temporary graduate 485 right option to fill the ACS assessment for?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## ssood143

So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope  Updated teh timeline in signature.
All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


----------



## ashishjain

Thanks for updating us. *CONGRATULATIONS* BUDDY 

DIBP in their own way wished you HAPPY NEW YEAR !!




ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope  Updated teh timeline in signature.
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


----------



## MG22

ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope  Updated teh timeline in signature.
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


Congrats.. Looks like you got direct grant and that too with in a week after medicals

I am more hopeful for myself to get grant in next 2 weeks


----------



## andreyx108b

ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope  Updated teh timeline in signature.
> 
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..




Congrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
Need some advice on 189 or 190-NSW.

I was having 55+5(state sponsorship) and applied for EOI in 190 visa NSW category. I was having 0 points in english at that time.

But now got 10 points in English from PTE-A exam (below are my scores).

Listening - 80
Reading - 76
Speaking - 73
Writing - 79

Missed a bit in reading and speaking sections.

So my question is can i go ahead and apply for 189 visa with 65 points ? how much is a waiting time after applying EOI ? or applying 190-NSW visa with 70 points?

Please advice.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## drasadqamar

ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope  Updated teh timeline in signature.
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


Heartiest congratulations to you my dear friend!!! Wish you best of luck for your future in Australia. You are proved to be fresh air of grant for all of us who are waiting for it. 

Good luck and Take care
Dr. Asad


----------



## tk123

drasadqamar said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you my dear friend!!! Wish you best of luck for your future in Australia. You are proved to be fresh air of grant for all of us who are waiting for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and Take care
> 
> Dr. Asad




Someone from Pakistan got grant today as well.the queue is moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope  Updated teh timeline in signature.
> 
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..




Congratulations Buddy! Happy New Year 

Please update immi tracker if applicable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viprohit

ashishjain said:


> Unfortunately, what your agents(s) is saying is correct but not entirely correct. He/She/They are hiding a lot of information. I suggest you to go through this forum and post your queries to better understand the scenario of visa.
> 
> Here are my suggestion base don the provided information. Please seek information from other expatforum members and experts too:
> 1. For your age, you secure 25 points (33-40)
> 
> 2. For your English, you secure 0 points because you got 6.5 in writing. If you are giving IELTS for Aust Visa then you need 7+ in all 4 section to secure 10 points and 8+ in all four sections to secure 20 points. Since, you got 6.5 in writing, it will be considered as 6+ (Competent English). It makes you eligible for visa but you do not secure any points in your visa application. I believe you should again give English exam to strong-arm your visa application and this time do not give IELTS but go for PTE-A (Pearson Test of English - Academic)
> 
> *3. What is your highest and second-highest education qualification (B.Tech/MCA??) *
> 
> 4. I think you should apply for GSM (General Skilled Migrant - 189), rest depends on your case of which I am not fully aware of given the information you provided so far.
> 
> *5. Please mention all the designations as well on which you worked so far.*


Nice suggestions Ashish! your inputs are certainly helping. as to your question
3. B.Tech - Electronic and communication.
4. for GSM 189 - I still need ACS assessment right? should I wait for positive ACS assessment before writing PTE exam or both can work in parallel.
5. I have entire 12 years experience in Technical Pre sales in networking industry. I have hold positions like Pre sales consultant, network consultant, product manager and solution manager respectively.

Does this information direct you with some opinion?


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> Someone from Pakistan got grant today as well.the queue is moving
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It sure will.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

Based on your input, I would suggest you to apply for either 189 (Skilled Independent) or 190 (State Nominated) visa. With 189 you can search job in entire Australia however with 190 you'll be restricted to one of the state who sponsors you. You can further search it on this forum about or read the articles on border.gov.au.

The immigration process is not that critical and while there are some good agents in the market, there are some either not much experienced or god know what they intend for. I have seen so many members on this forum who are misguided by agents.

Right now, you should start preparing for PTE-Academic and ACS assessment parallely. But wait for ACS assessment result to come out before you give another English exam.

Your total points evaluate as:
*Age*: 25
*Education*: 15
*English*: 0 (Currently) but you can easily secure 10 points if you score 65+ in all 4 sections of PTE-Academic. Remember that PTE-Academic is easier than IELTS.
*Experience*: While doing assessment ACS reduce the work experience based on correlation with your education and ANZSCO code. They either reduce 2 years, 4 years or 6 years. Your best case scenario is 8+ years of experience (after subtracting 4 years) and worst case scenario is 5+ years of experience(after subtracting 6 years of experience) which gives you either 15 or 10 points respectively.

So, you are standing with 50-55 points (with functional English score) which you can improve to 70-75(with superior English score of 79+ in all 4 sections of PTE-Academic) or 60-65 (with Proficient English score of 65+ in all 4 sections of PTE-Academic)

I am no expert of your profession but I believe based on your previous jobs one of the below ANZSCO code will suit you.
263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer
263112 - Network Administrator
263113 - Network Analyst



viprohit said:


> Nice suggestions Ashish! your inputs are certainly helping. as to your question
> 3. B.Tech - Electronic and communication.
> 4. for GSM 189 - I still need ACS assessment right? should I wait for positive ACS assessment before writing PTE exam or both can work in parallel.
> 5. I have entire 12 years experience in Technical Pre sales in networking industry. I have hold positions like Pre sales consultant, network consultant, product manager and solution manager respectively.
> 
> Does this information direct you with some opinion?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Waiting for Grant*

Waiting for grant


----------



## sultan_azam

viprohit said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very new to the forum . ANZCO code 263113 Network analyst and IELTS of 7.5 .
> Work ex - 12 years.
> 
> Can anyone guide me to ACS assessment as I am finding it a challenge to -
> 1. Get the copies CERTIFIED ?someone posted the cost of with Aus embassy is Aus $30 per page, isn't that too expensive for all the documents to be certified.
> 2. DO I need to get all 12 years experience letters with all the organisations I worked with?
> 
> Please help me in the right direction.


page 8/19 of ACS skills assessment guide says it can authorised by equivalent authority in your country

_Documents Certified Outside Australia can be certified by an equivalent authority within the country of origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide information regarding certification of documents outside Australia._


----------



## sultan_azam

ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope  Updated teh timeline in signature.
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


Congratulations mate... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Need some advice on 189 or 190-NSW.
> 
> I was having 55+5(state sponsorship) and applied for EOI in 190 visa NSW category. I was having 0 points in english at that time.
> 
> But now got 10 points in English from PTE-A exam (below are my scores).
> 
> Listening - 80
> Reading - 76
> Speaking - 73
> Writing - 79
> 
> Missed a bit in reading and speaking sections.
> 
> So my question is can i go ahead and apply for 189 visa with 65 points ? how much is a waiting time after applying EOI ? or applying 190-NSW visa with 70 points?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


first of all update your EOI 

secondly what is your occupation code ??? if it belongs to prorata group then you may have to wait for few weeks/month for invite


----------



## SinSin

Hi friends,



I have a question about my 
overseas PCC which expired on last December. It was valid at time of visa 
lodgement (October). Since it’s been 84 days that my application is still under 
assessment, is it possible that the CO ask to renew my overseas PCC?



(P.S: I’m an onshore applicant, 
and I haven’t visited that country from the visa lodgement date)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

SinSin said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about my
> overseas PCC which expired on last December. It was valid at time of visa
> lodgement (October). Since it’s been 84 days that my application is still under
> assessment, is it possible that the CO ask to renew my overseas PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> (P.S: I’m an onshore applicant,
> and I haven’t visited that country from the visa lodgement date)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




PCC are considered valid for 1 year from date of issue, regardless of the expiry date stated on them. If it is more than a year old, then CO may request to refresh it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

Hi guys,

I'm kind of confuse with the employment history part when lodging the visa 189. Do I need to list out all the full time and part time work for past 10 years in that section? Or I just have to list out the skill employment (not claiming points for employment) and then only list out the full list of employment history for past 10 years in form 80?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mint123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm kind of confuse with the employment history part when lodging the visa 189. Do I need to list out all the full time and part time work for past 10 years in that section? Or I just have to list out the skill employment (not claiming points for employment) and then only list out the full list of employment history for past 10 years in form 80?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The whole thing. Relevant or nit you need to mention all the periods of employment in form 80 and 1221.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

gonnabeexpat said:


> The whole thing. Relevant or nit you need to mention all the periods of employment in form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I know that we have to fill up everything in both form 80 and 1221. Just that I was wondering should I fill up the whole list when lodging the visa 189?

Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mint123 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I know that we have to fill up everything in both form 80 and 1221. Just that I was wondering should I fill up the whole list when lodging the visa 189?
> 
> Thanks.


You mean in the visa application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik.sekarin

sultan_azam said:


> first of all update your EOI
> 
> secondly what is your occupation code ??? if it belongs to prorata group then you may have to wait for few weeks/month for invite


Yes. I have updated my EOI and now its 65 point for 189 and for 190-NSW its 70 points.

My Occupation code is 261111 - ICT business analyst. Can you explain about prorata group? and also link on EOI submission (just to check that the details filled in EOI are right) and what are the documents required or to be prepared


----------



## mint123

gonnabeexpat said:


> You mean in the visa application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeap. The visa application form that is look similar to the EOI. As I saw some people said do not have to include casual job, just need to list them in form 80 and 1221 while others said need to list them all so that it will be consistent with the form 80 and form 1221.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mint123 said:


> Yeap. The visa application form that is look similar to the EOI. As I saw some people said do not have to include casual job, just need to list them in form 80 and 1221 while others said need to list them all so that it will be consistent with the form 80 and form 1221.


Yes!!!. Also please have a look at desi down under videos for more info 






Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes!!!. Also please have a look at desi down under videos for more info
> 
> https://youtu.be/vBWrg9ksAmo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much.


----------



## Hilz

I applied for the 189 visa. Case officer made contact on the 2nd September asking for PCC, medicals for me, siblings, parents and girl friend. In addition, he also asked for evidence of the defacto relationship with my girlfriend.

I went ahead and submitted my PCC and medical on 9th September. However, I had not intended to include my siblings, parents and girlfriend in the application as they are not dependant on me. I thus filled form 1023 “notification of incorrect answers”
Requesting for them to be removed from the application and also me and my girlfriend friend stay separately hence not in a defacto relationship. I have not heard from DIBP since and my siblings Ns parents are still included in my application when I check my immi account. I am getting worried, could this impact on me getting the visa?


----------



## Filtashkent

Guys, today on Jan 4th, 2016 we've got our grants. Thanks God. Myimmitracker has been updated. My timeline will be shared later on. Good luck everybody!
BTW, where am I supposed to fill in my signature with timelines. Could not find in my account


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hilz said:


> I applied for the 189 visa. Case officer made contact on the 2nd September asking for PCC, medicals for me, siblings, parents and girl friend. In addition, he also asked for evidence of the defacto relationship with my girlfriend.
> 
> I went ahead and submitted my PCC and medical on 9th September. However, I had not intended to include my siblings, parents and girlfriend in the application as they are not dependant on me. I thus filled form 1023 “notification of incorrect answers”
> Requesting for them to be removed from the application and also me and my girlfriend friend stay separately hence not in a defacto relationship. I have not heard from DIBP since and my siblings Ns parents are still included in my application when I check my immi account. I am getting worried, could this impact on me getting the visa?


You will get grant soon.


----------



## Hilz

Filtashkent said:


> Guys, today on Jan 4th, 2016 we've got our grants. Thanks God. Myimmitracker has been updated. My timeline will be shared later on. Good luck everybody!
> BTW, where am I supposed to fill in my signature with timelines. Could not find in my account


Congratulations. Hope we also get ours soon


----------



## sultan_azam

Congratulations

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Hilz said:


> I applied for the 189 visa. Case officer made contact on the 2nd September asking for PCC, medicals for me, siblings, parents and girl friend. In addition, he also asked for evidence of the defacto relationship with my girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and submitted my PCC and medical on 9th September. However, I had not intended to include my siblings, parents and girlfriend in the application as they are not dependant on me. I thus filled form 1023 “notification of incorrect answers”
> 
> Requesting for them to be removed from the application and also me and my girlfriend friend stay separately hence not in a defacto relationship. I have not heard from DIBP since and my siblings Ns parents are still included in my application when I check my immi account. I am getting worried, could this impact on me getting the visa?




As you notified DIBP, it should not affect. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

7 grants on immitracker this year

2 - Direct
5 - was pending after CO contact

Congratulations to them and others who got ! eace:

Cheers  Stay blessed and Stay Hopeful :bounce:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow every one 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## v.vivek

Hi All,

Happy new year and congrats to all who got their invites so far. I got my invite yesterday and I am collating all the necessary documents. I have a query regarding pay slips - I was planning to upload 2 payslips per year till 2015 and last 6 payslips. I can download the payslips but the payslip states "Not valid until authorised". When I checked with my HR team, they told that they will not be able to authorise all the payslips and that they will only be able to provide year to date earnings. So I wanted to check if I can upload the copies of the payslips or if HR authorisation is absolutely necessary. Did any of you face a similar issue.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

v.vivek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy new year and congrats to all who got their invites so far. I got my invite yesterday and I am collating all the necessary documents. I have a query regarding pay slips - I was planning to upload 2 payslips per year till 2015 and last 6 payslips. I can download the payslips but the payslip states "Not valid until authorised". When I checked with my HR team, they told that they will not be able to authorise all the payslips and that they will only be able to provide year to date earnings. So I wanted to check if I can upload the copies of the payslips or if HR authorisation is absolutely necessary. Did any of you face a similar issue.
> 
> Thanks


congratulations for the visa invite

2 payslips per year is fine, no need for uploading all 6 payslips for past months, just upload the last one i.e. December

get the letter which HR is willing to provide, upload that letter also along with payslips


----------



## sultan_azam

karthik.sekarin said:


> Yes. I have updated my EOI and now its 65 point for 189 and for 190-NSW its 70 points.
> 
> My Occupation code is 261111 - ICT business analyst. Can you explain about prorata group? and also link on EOI submission (just to check that the details filled in EOI are right) and what are the documents required or to be prepared


prorata occupation codes are those which have a long list of applicants and skillselect have alloted a limited number of invites to these occupation codes in each invitation round, 
the higher pointers get invited first 

link on EOI submission ??? you mean a submitted EOI ?? PM me your mail id


----------



## kpsingh

Hi Friends,

I lodged for 189 visa on 13 Dec 2016. My application status is Received, shall I click on Organize Health Examination and get medicals done or wait for CO to ask for?

Please suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam

kpsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged for 189 visa on 13 Dec 2016. My application status is Received, shall I click on Organize Health Examination and get medicals done or wait for CO to ask for?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks!


it will be better to go ahead with medicals for all applicants in your visa application


----------



## v.vivek

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the visa invite
> 
> 2 payslips per year is fine, no need for uploading all 6 payslips for past months, just upload the last one i.e. December
> 
> get the letter which HR is willing to provide, upload that letter also along with payslips


Thanks. 
I hope the disclaimer in the payslip that says "This is computer generated. Not valid unless authorised" is fine? The HR only authorised the pay slip for the last 3 months.


----------



## Winwan

Subscribe


----------



## mint123

Hi guys,

Has any of you out there applied Singapore COC before? I have a question. Since last year, the COC can be only applied through online. However, in order for me to apply, I need to fill up FIN number. I left Singapore 3 years ago, I no longer have the FIN number. How am I suppose to apply the COC without it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## enygma

Hi All,

I am in the process of filing the Visa application and also trying to arrange for the required documents. While doing so, I have few queries both on the information sought in the application as well as on the documentation.

1. Visa Form queries-
a) National Identity document- which document do I need to put here? Can I enter my Passport details under this? 
b) Other Identity document- Is this mandatory or can I skip this?
c) Employment History- Description of duties: Should the info here be an exact match of the R&R mentioned in the Reference Letter (the one used for ACS assessment) or can I just include few of the key responsibilities here? the reason being, the text area has a limit of 300 characters and I have very detailed responsibilities mentioned in my Reference letters which is way over this limit.

2. Documentation queries-
Birth Certificate (primary applicant/self)- I have the Birth certificate in Hindi, should I get it translated and attested from an Notary and use the same or do need to get a new certificate issued in English (this may take time)

Can someone who had faced similar issues in the past or any of the experienced members, please help me here.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Saqibsa

*Help required---urgent*

Dear All,

I need info/help regarding below query.


I have submitted EOI and got invitation for sub class 189. In my EOI I have mentioned current employment designation i.e "Manager Optimization" for entire employment period (8 years).

But during that period I've had various promotions starting from "Officer" till I became "manager". 

But in Visa application I have provide details breakup wise starting from "officer , sr. officer till Manager" with tenures for that eight years with same employee.

Do I need to provide same details breakup wise in EOI or it not will impact visa application.


----------



## Adi08

Hi Folks,

I have a query about document upload, I am applying for 189 with my partner.I am not claiming any points from her. When I upload document, should I combine it together (Ex: Passport copy, birth certificate) or should I upload it separately.

thanks,
Adi08


----------



## katzk

Hi Experts,

While filling up the Visa application, need one help with regards to 
1. "Previous Countries of Residence" and 
2. PCC 

My spouse was in States from September 2001 until Feb 2006. Do I need to provide details in the previous countries of residence? Is PCC from FBI, is this case required, as the return date is more than 10 years? 

Also, I mostly travelled on business visa to US and Netherlands, the stay was never more than max 5 months. Should this be mentioned?
Please do let me know.


----------



## katzk

katzk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While filling up the Visa application, need one help with regards to
> 1. "Previous Countries of Residence" and
> 2. PCC
> 
> My spouse was in States from September 2001 until Feb 2006. Do I need to provide details in the previous countries of residence? Is PCC from FBI, is this case required, as the return date is more than 10 years?
> 
> Also, I mostly travelled on business visa to US and Netherlands, the stay was never more than max 5 months. Should this be mentioned?
> Please do let me know.


Character and police certificate requirements
Above link mentions

If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.


----------



## Adi08

Hi Folks,

I have a query about document upload, I am applying for 189 with my partner.I am not claiming any points from her. When I upload document, should I combine it together (Ex: Passport copy, birth certificate) or should I upload it separately.

thanks,
Adi08


----------



## amitk21

Adi08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query about document upload, I am applying for 189 with my partner.I am not claiming any points from her. When I upload document, should I combine it together (Ex: Passport copy, birth certificate) or should I upload it separately.
> 
> thanks,
> Adi08


you would have a separate tab for your partner and there would be a link to attach documents under that. it is similar to the tab with your own name. this would appear only if you have included your partner in the application and paid fees for her.


----------



## amitk21

enygma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of filing the Visa application and also trying to arrange for the required documents. While doing so, I have few queries both on the information sought in the application as well as on the documentation.
> 
> 1. Visa Form queries-
> a) National Identity document- which document do I need to put here? Can I enter my Passport details under this?
> aadhaar will do here.
> b) Other Identity document- Is this mandatory or can I skip this?
> PAN, driving licence etc. you may ignore this you have already uploaded 3-4 identity docs under national id docs.
> c) Employment History- Description of duties: Should the info here be an exact match of the R&R mentioned in the Reference Letter (the one used for ACS assessment) or can I just include few of the key responsibilities here? the reason being, the text box has a limit of 300 characters and I have very detailed responsibilities mentioned in my Reference letters.
> summary of ACS assessment R&R.
> 
> 2. Documentation queries-
> Birth Certificate (primary applicant/self)- I have the Birth certificate in Hindi, should I get it translated and attested from an Notary and use the same or do need to get a new certificate issued in English (this may take time)
> Yes, you need to get it translated. You can get it done on a stamp paper of 100 Rs and get it attested from the notary.
> 
> Can someone who had faced similar issues in the past or any of the experienced members, please help me here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


Hi, responses inline..


----------



## teenasarun

Hi All,

I received invitation on 17th Aug (60 points) . Visa application was lodged on October 13th. I was the primary applicant & my husband was the secondary applicant. At the time of application submission, I was pregnant and was expecting a baby on 12th Nov 2016. Soon after submission of Visa application, I have intimated the Change of circumstance to DIBP mentioning the arrival of baby in November. I received an e mail from case officer on 31st October for submitting PCC and medicals for primary and secondary applicants and submission of Baby's documents as soon as the baby is born so that the baby can be added as the third applicant. I have submitted PCCs and baby's documents before the date specified by DIBP and requested for extension for submission of medicals. Medicals are also done now. As per the e mail from case officer, the HAP ID for baby will be provided as soon as the baby's documents are submitted. Its been a month since the baby's documents are submitted and there is no further communication from the case officer yet. Is there anybody with similar experience of adding a new born baby to already suibmitted visa application? How long should I wait for the case officer's reply and further procedures?


----------



## mv2016

teenasarun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received invitation on 17th Aug (60 points) . Visa application was lodged on October 13th. I was the primary applicant & my husband was the secondary applicant. At the time of application submission, I was pregnant and was expecting a baby on 12th Nov 2016. Soon after submission of Visa application, I have intimated the Change of circumstance to DIBP mentioning the arrival of baby in November. I received an e mail from case officer on 31st October for submitting PCC and medicals for primary and secondary applicants and submission of Baby's documents as soon as the baby is born so that the baby can be added as the third applicant. I have submitted PCCs and baby's documents before the date specified by DIBP and requested for extension for submission of medicals. Medicals are also done now. As per the e mail from case officer, the HAP ID for baby will be provided as soon as the baby's documents are submitted. Its been a month since the baby's documents are submitted and there is no further communication from the case officer yet. Is there anybody with similar experience of adding a new born baby to already suibmitted visa application? How long should I wait for the case officer's reply and further procedures?


I think its normal thing. Nothing to worry about. As soon as they pickup your case they will intimate you.


----------



## vikaschandra

enygma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of filing the Visa application and also trying to arrange for the required documents. While doing so, I have few queries both on the information sought in the application as well as on the documentation.
> 
> 1. Visa Form queries-
> a) National Identity document- which document do I need to put here? Can I enter my Passport details under this?
> b) Other Identity document- Is this mandatory or can I skip this?
> c) Employment History- Description of duties: Should the info here be an exact match of the R&R mentioned in the Reference Letter (the one used for ACS assessment) or can I just include few of the key responsibilities here? the reason being, the text area has a limit of 300 characters and I have very detailed responsibilities mentioned in my Reference letters which is way over this limit.
> 
> 2. Documentation queries-
> Birth Certificate (primary applicant/self)- I have the Birth certificate in Hindi, should I get it translated and attested from an Notary and use the same or do need to get a new certificate issued in English (this may take time)
> 
> Can someone who had faced similar issues in the past or any of the experienced members, please help me here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


1. a. Provide Aadhar card, Voters Id 
b. You can provide drivers license or leave it
c. Just mention Key responsibilities. If you want to put in detail use the section "T" second last page
2. Yes you should get it translated and notarized


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Visitor Visa 600 after GSM 189 Visa Lodge*

Hi All,

I have some queries which have been eating my head for a while now. I got my PR in April last year and i am currently living and working in Australia.

My fiance is lodging her 189 visa by the mid of february (ACS is done). We are getting married in April in India as she is from India. We plan to apply for a tourist visa after she lodges her 189 visa. I have a few queries and would be grateful if one you can guide me on the same.

1) Is it ok to apply for a Visitor Visa Subclass 600 after lodging a 189 visa?

2) Currently she has resigned from the organization and has a 3 month notice period and we plan to fly back together after the wedding. That is the reason she resigned. She has over 9 yrs of work experience and ACS has assessed 5 yrs of work ex. I plan to take her on the visitor visa. Now the complication is, since she will not have a job to show a employment letter from the company, will it be a problem when DIBP sees this case? However i am thinking that i will show my payslips , passport and bank statements which will act as evidence to support her stay for the visitor visa. Also we will show the DIBP 189 visa payment receipt to show that she is a genuine visitor and has a 189 in progress. She also has adequate savings in her account and will have a steady salary inflow till the end of March (close to 15000 AUD). 

Can you please let me know if these will be sufficient to get her a visitor visa? We plan to apply the visitor visa after she lodges her 189 visa. She will lodge her 189 visa by mid feb and apply the visitor visa by the beginning of march.

Is there any other supporting documentation we need to provide?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## sultan_azam

v.vivek said:


> Thanks.
> I hope the disclaimer in the payslip that says "This is computer generated. Not valid unless authorised" is fine? The HR only authorised the pay slip for the last 3 months.


that tagline is present in most of the system generated payslips, besides this HR has stamped 3 of your last payslips, that is sufficient along with other documents like bank a/c statements which serve as a medium for cross checking.


----------



## ashishjain

It raise doubts to me. I hope her application is appearing separately in the visa application. If Yes, then upload yours in your section and hers in her application section.

If you don't see her name then I guess you didn't filled the application correctly.

If later is the case then you will need to either wait for CO contact or raise a rectification request of visa application.



Adi08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query about document upload, I am applying for 189 with my partner.I am not claiming any points from her. When I upload document, should I combine it together (Ex: Passport copy, birth certificate) or should I upload it separately.
> 
> thanks,
> Adi08


----------



## sultan_azam

enygma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of filing the Visa application and also trying to arrange for the required documents. While doing so, I have few queries both on the information sought in the application as well as on the documentation.
> 
> 1. Visa Form queries-
> a) National Identity document- which document do I need to put here? Can I enter my Passport details under this?
> b) Other Identity document- Is this mandatory or can I skip this?
> c) Employment History- Description of duties: Should the info here be an exact match of the R&R mentioned in the Reference Letter (the one used for ACS assessment) or can I just include few of the key responsibilities here? the reason being, the text area has a limit of 300 characters and I have very detailed responsibilities mentioned in my Reference letters which is way over this limit.
> 
> 2. Documentation queries-
> Birth Certificate (primary applicant/self)- I have the Birth certificate in Hindi, should I get it translated and attested from an Notary and use the same or do need to get a new certificate issued in English (this may take time)
> 
> Can someone who had faced similar issues in the past or any of the experienced members, please help me here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


1. you can provide Voter ID Card or Driving license
2. you can this "other identity document" 
3. mention key responsibility, select the one which matches your occupation code

4. i think translation can be done only by selected few in case of Australian Visa application, however i provided matriculation certificate as an alternative to birth certificate as i didnt have the latter one


----------



## sultan_azam

Adi08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query about document upload, I am applying for 189 with my partner.I am not claiming any points from her. When I upload document, should I combine it together (Ex: Passport copy, birth certificate) or should I upload it separately.
> 
> thanks,
> Adi08


upload it seperately under different heads


----------



## sultan_azam

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some queries which have been eating my head for a while now. I got my PR in April last year and i am currently living and working in Australia.
> 
> My fiance is lodging her 189 visa by the mid of february (ACS is done). We are getting married in April in India as she is from India. We plan to apply for a tourist visa after she lodges her 189 visa. I have a few queries and would be grateful if one you can guide me on the same.
> 
> 1) Is it ok to apply for a Visitor Visa Subclass 600 after lodging a 189 visa?
> 
> 2) Currently she has resigned from the organization and has a 3 month notice period and we plan to fly back together after the wedding. That is the reason she resigned. She has over 9 yrs of work experience and ACS has assessed 5 yrs of work ex. I plan to take her on the visitor visa. Now the complication is, since she will not have a job to show a employment letter from the company, will it be a problem when DIBP sees this case? However i am thinking that i will show my payslips , passport and bank statements which will act as evidence to support her stay for the visitor visa. Also we will show the DIBP 189 visa payment receipt to show that she is a genuine visitor and has a 189 in progress. She also has adequate savings in her account and will have a steady salary inflow till the end of March (close to 15000 AUD).
> 
> Can you please let me know if these will be sufficient to get her a visitor visa? We plan to apply the visitor visa after she lodges her 189 visa. She will lodge her 189 visa by mid feb and apply the visitor visa by the beginning of march.
> 
> Is there any other supporting documentation we need to provide?
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi



the last visa issued overrides all visas issued previously

in case you get 189 granted at 10 am and 600 granted at 2pm then your fiancee will loose 189 and all the efforts invested in


take decision after researching some more

if all documents are fine for 189 then it will be finalised soon and there wont be any need for 600, rest all is upto you


----------



## andreyx108b

Adi08 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query about document upload, I am applying for 189 with my partner.I am not claiming any points from her. When I upload document, should I combine it together (Ex: Passport copy, birth certificate) or should I upload it separately.
> 
> thanks,
> Adi08




Passport and birth certificate i would separate them..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

katzk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While filling up the Visa application, need one help with regards to
> 1. "Previous Countries of Residence" and
> 2. PCC
> 
> My spouse was in States from September 2001 until Feb 2006. Do I need to provide details in the previous countries of residence? Is PCC from FBI, is this case required, as the return date is more than 10 years?
> 
> Also, I mostly travelled on business visa to US and Netherlands, the stay was never more than max 5 months. Should this be mentioned?
> Please do let me know.


as stated in the link you should all visits to other countries 

you said that your spouse stayed in US till Feb 2006, it still falls under "last 10 years" bracket


----------



## sultan_azam

teenasarun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received invitation on 17th Aug (60 points) . Visa application was lodged on October 13th. I was the primary applicant & my husband was the secondary applicant. At the time of application submission, I was pregnant and was expecting a baby on 12th Nov 2016. Soon after submission of Visa application, I have intimated the Change of circumstance to DIBP mentioning the arrival of baby in November. I received an e mail from case officer on 31st October for submitting PCC and medicals for primary and secondary applicants and submission of Baby's documents as soon as the baby is born so that the baby can be added as the third applicant. I have submitted PCCs and baby's documents before the date specified by DIBP and requested for extension for submission of medicals. Medicals are also done now. As per the e mail from case officer, the HAP ID for baby will be provided as soon as the baby's documents are submitted. Its been a month since the baby's documents are submitted and there is no further communication from the case officer yet. Is there anybody with similar experience of adding a new born baby to already suibmitted visa application? How long should I wait for the case officer's reply and further procedures?


it took me around 4-5 weeks for adding baby to visa application and CO contacted with HAP ID letter of new born requesting to do medicals.


be hopeful to listen from them within a week or two


----------



## ravikiran7070

sultan_azam said:


> the last visa issued overrides all visas issued previously
> 
> in case you get 189 granted at 10 am and 600 granted at 2pm then your fiancee will loose 189 and all the efforts invested in
> 
> 
> take decision after researching some more
> 
> if all documents are fine for 189 then it will be finalised soon and there wont be any need for 600, rest all is upto you



Thanks Sultan. So it means if you apply for a PR you can never apply for a visitor visa until you get your PR grant? Is that right?

It is a hypothetical case that when you have a PR you will be granted a visitor visa? Because won't DIBP check if i already have a visa active before approving any visa? So is it wise to apply a visitor visa now itself before lodging the PR?

I'm sure you can have a visitor visa approved and then lodge a PR as i did the same way.


----------



## oz.productguy

Hello Gang, 

I need your collective guidance. I am currently in Australia on a 457 and planning to apply for 189 soon. How do I get started ? 
Some folks suggest, taking the services of Immigration agents in India for applying. Many suggest self application and taking this forward.

Please guide and let me know.


----------



## Saad55

Hi all. I had my Eoi put in sept 2015 through an agent. I got more points now but I changed my mind to apply through the agent and planning to apply myself. So if I put a new EOi myself with same assessment and documentation, would be unable to put another EOi? And if yes what will happen to the old eoi which agent put for me?
Please help me with this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roni2

sultan_azam said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you are always helpful
> You mind if i ask you one lil thing
> Actually i dont want to merge or split page 17 DECLARATION etc in PDF from form 80 which needs to be signed and scanned
> So can i just print sign and scan and upload it seperatly alongwith form 80 ?
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the offline tools available for pdf editing(split, merge)
> 
> 
> i havent done that myself(uploading seperetely the signed page) so not able to advise on that
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## ashishjain

*Statistics*

I got special love for numbers. I get entertained by them.

While waiting for Grant, I thought to share some reports with you. They give an idea of Australia is changing its demographics through migration program. While stat#1 and 2 are about skilled migrants per year coming through various countries, Stat#3 shows existing population of Australia by ethnicity, median age and gender ratio.

*Stat #1:*









*Stat #2:*









*Stat #3:*


----------



## enygma

Hi All,

While filling up the spouse details in Visa Application (and form 80), there is a section about Employment. Now, I am not claiming any points for Partner Skills and though my wife has worked in the past, it has not been in continuation with none of the employment episode lasting for too long (if only I had that kind of flexibility  ) we may not even have proper documentation from few of the employments.

Under this circumstance, does it make sense to declare her past employment? I am okay with Not declaring this, provided there is no adverse impact on our Visa application.

Can some one please help guide me on this.


----------



## tk123

enygma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling up the spouse details in Visa Application (and form 80), there is a section about Employment. Now, I am not claiming any points for Partner Skills and though my wife has worked in the past, it has not been in continuation with none of the employment episode lasting for too long (if only I had that kind of flexibility  ) we may not even have proper documentation from few of the employments.
> 
> Under this circumstance, does it make sense to declare her past employment? I am okay with Not declaring this, provided there is no adverse impact on our Visa application.
> 
> Can some one please help guide me on this.




You should not misrepresent anything in the forms. Computers have huge memories and you never know when something comes back to bite you. If you are not claiming points for partner, then no supporting documents will be requested by the CO.

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikiran7070

sultan_azam said:


> the last visa issued overrides all visas issued previously
> 
> in case you get 189 granted at 10 am and 600 granted at 2pm then your fiancee will loose 189 and all the efforts invested in
> 
> 
> take decision after researching some more
> 
> if all documents are fine for 189 then it will be finalised soon and there wont be any need for 600, rest all is upto you


Sultan,

I checked with Y-Axis. You can apply for a visitor visa after u lodge a 189 and your visitor visa will not cancel the 189 skilled migration visa. Only thing is that we need to mention in the Visitor Visa form that we have lodged a 189 application and would return back if my PR grant is issued while i am in Aus and re-enter back with the PR. It would be pretty weird for a 135 AUD visa to cancel a 3600 AUD visa


----------



## tk123

ravikiran7070 said:


> Sultan,
> 
> 
> 
> I checked with Y-Axis. You can apply for a visitor visa after u lodge a 189 and your visitor visa will not cancel the 189 skilled migration visa. Only thing is that we need to mention in the Visitor Visa form that we have lodged a 189 application and would return back if my PR grant is issued while i am in Aus and re-enter back with the PR. It would be pretty weird for a 135 AUD visa to cancel a 3600 AUD visa




Please reconfirm. I hope you are right. I was in a similar situation and I called the DIBP line to get their advice. They said, unfortunately this is how their system work and suggested that I withdraw 600 as soon as I hear about 189. There is no way they are able to revert this. 

I suggest you call them and confirm, they are pretty responsive in taking the call. No point, putting all your hard work at risk.

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ravikiran7070 said:


> Sultan,
> 
> 
> 
> I checked with Y-Axis. You can apply for a visitor visa after u lodge a 189 and your visitor visa will not cancel the 189 skilled migration visa. Only thing is that we need to mention in the Visitor Visa form that we have lodged a 189 application and would return back if my PR grant is issued while i am in Aus and re-enter back with the PR. It would be pretty weird for a 135 AUD visa to cancel a 3600 AUD visa




I am not sure about the rules but I will never trust Y-Axis. Please do more research.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

ravikiran7070 said:


> Thanks Sultan. So it means if you apply for a PR you can never apply for a visitor visa until you get your PR grant? Is that right?
> 
> It is a hypothetical case that when you have a PR you will be granted a visitor visa? Because won't DIBP check if i already have a visa active before approving any visa? So is it wise to apply a visitor visa now itself before lodging the PR?
> 
> I'm sure you can have a visitor visa approved and then lodge a PR as i did the same way.


vice-versa is better i.e. get a visitor visa first then put up PR application, that way PR will override visitor visa


----------



## sultan_azam

oz.productguy said:


> Hello Gang,
> 
> I need your collective guidance. I am currently in Australia on a 457 and planning to apply for 189 soon. How do I get started ?
> Some folks suggest, taking the services of Immigration agents in India for applying. Many suggest self application and taking this forward.
> 
> Please guide and let me know.


doing by yourself is better, it is no big deal, secondly you will pay 70-125 k to agent which you can use for establishing yourself in Australia

steps in 189 are

1. Select an Occupation Code based on your work profile
2. Arrange documents - reference letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, bank a/c statements, education documents, passport etc
3. Get through with English test if your skill assessment needs it prior
4. Skill assessment from relevant authority in Australia
5. Submit EOI based on english test and skill assessment
6. Receive invitation to apply visa
7. Pay visa fees, submit visa application
8. provide all supporting documents to justify your claims in visa application
9. provide PCC and do medicals at panel physician
10. wait for visa


----------



## sultan_azam

Saad55 said:


> Hi all. I had my Eoi put in sept 2015 through an agent. I got more points now but I changed my mind to apply through the agent and planning to apply myself. So if I put a new EOi myself with same assessment and documentation, would be unable to put another EOi? And if yes what will happen to the old eoi which agent put for me?
> Please help me with this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can submit a new EOI and forget the old one and the agent


----------



## sultan_azam

enygma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling up the spouse details in Visa Application (and form 80), there is a section about Employment. Now, I am not claiming any points for Partner Skills and though my wife has worked in the past, it has not been in continuation with none of the employment episode lasting for too long (if only I had that kind of flexibility  ) we may not even have proper documentation from few of the employments.
> 
> Under this circumstance, does it make sense to declare her past employment? I am okay with Not declaring this, provided there is no adverse impact on our Visa application.
> 
> Can some one please help guide me on this.


it is better to declare past employment of wife even though you are not claiming points for her skills, no documents will be asked, i did this in my case


----------



## sultan_azam

ravikiran7070 said:


> Sultan,
> 
> I checked with Y-Axis. You can apply for a visitor visa after u lodge a 189 and your visitor visa will not cancel the 189 skilled migration visa. Only thing is that we need to mention in the Visitor Visa form that we have lodged a 189 application and would return back if my PR grant is issued while i am in Aus and re-enter back with the PR. It would be pretty weird for a 135 AUD visa to cancel a 3600 AUD visa


Brother, i told what i understand, rest all is upto you, you can take the risk, it is all your money

as tk123 suggested it is better to call DIBP and discuss your query, they will give the best reply


----------



## enygma

tk123 said:


> You should not misrepresent anything in the forms. Computers have huge memories and you never know when something comes back to bite you. If you are not claiming points for partner, then no supporting documents will be requested by the CO.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nicely put, thanks a ton mate.


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishjain said:


> I got special love for numbers. I get entertained by them.
> 
> 
> 
> While waiting for Grant, I thought to share some reports with you. They give an idea of Australia is changing its demographics through migration program. While stat#1 and 2 are about skilled migrants per year coming through various countries, Stat#3 shows existing population of Australia by ethnicity, median age and gender ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> *Stat #1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stat #2:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stat #3:*




Thanks for sharing. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maryha

Subscribed


----------



## ashishjain

Any news on Grants or CO assigned?

On immitracker, I could see 21 grants and 1 CO assigned. People doesn't seem to be updating it before Grant, I believe.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ashishjain said:


> Any news on Grants or CO assigned?
> 
> On immitracker, I could see 21 grants and 1 CO assigned. People doesn't seem to be updating it before Grant, I believe.


No grants ni co assigned                          

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ashishjain said:


> Any news on Grants or CO assigned?
> 
> On immitracker, I could see 21 grants and 1 CO assigned. People doesn't seem to be updating it before Grant, I believe.


21 is including 189/190 right? For 2017


----------



## ashishjain

I only checked 189



vinodn007 said:


> 21 is including 189/190 right? For 2017


----------



## vinodn007

ashishjain said:


> I only checked 189


Hi Ashish..if n when you get time could you please run some analysis on 190 direct grants and the time period.thanks in advance.


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi, Need some quick help

I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.

Points Breakdown
Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65

Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).

1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.

So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??

2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".

So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left. 


Wrt to myself also I have few questions :- 

3) Education :- Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ? (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)

4) Work Ex : I have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ??


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishjain said:


> Any news on Grants or CO assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> On immitracker, I could see 21 grants and 1 CO assigned. People doesn't seem to be updating it before Grant, I believe.




We see 100s of updates each day... But due to holidays updates became less regular. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

Hi Folks,

I got my ITA on Jan 4th round. But I have the below issues while applying visa for my kid and spouse.

1. I don't have my spouse name endorsed on my passport and vice versa
2. I have to apply for my kid's passport only now.

I would like to know, if the spouse endorsement in the passport is a mandate OR can I just submit my marriage registration certificate ?

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## sultan_azam

BalaajiPH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my ITA on Jan 4th round. But I have the below issues while applying visa for my kid and spouse.
> 
> 1. I don't have my spouse name endorsed on my passport and vice versa
> 2. I have to apply for my kid's passport only now.
> 
> I would like to know, if the spouse endorsement in the passport is a mandate OR can I just submit my marriage registration certificate ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


1. marriage certificate will do, but it will be better if either of you have spouse name in the passport

2. you have 60 days to apply visa, you can apply for passport in tatkal scheme to incorporate change in personal particulars and go ahead with visa application when you get new passports'. I hope there is no complexity 

or else

3. you can go ahead with visa application, update passport to add spouse name and later update DIBP regarding new passports, they will update in their system


----------



## hariyerra

BalaajiPH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ITA on Jan 4th round. But I have the below issues while applying visa for my kid and spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I don't have my spouse name endorsed on my passport and vice versa
> 
> 2. I have to apply for my kid's passport only now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know, if the spouse endorsement in the passport is a mandate OR can I just submit my marriage registration certificate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bala




Hi,

I strongly suggest you to apply for spouse name added in both of your passports first and then submit visa with renewed passports. It wont take much time to reissue passports if your address is not changed. In future, you will not have issues in getting PCC also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

*Kid's passport in India*

You cannot file visa application if your kid don't have a passport. To have him passport, either you or your wife should have spouse name endorsed in their passport.

I am from New Delhi and applied Passport through PSK (Passport Seva Kendra), based on the experience of many expatforums, I decided to update both of us passports. 

My Passport: Only Spouse Name added. (Passport given on Post-Police verification)
Wife's Passport: Spouse name added and address change. (Passport given on Pre-Police verification)

Once we received both updated passports, we applied for PCC & Kid's passport (Given on Post-police verification)

After having all 3 passports, we filed health assessment and visa application.


My and Kid's passport arrived in 3 days, wife's passport arrived in 12 days. In Total, it took us 16 days to have updated passports and PCC.

Meanwhile, you can work on collecting all documents at one place.

The more you will be prepared, the better future will be.

Please note: India Passport website in FAQs says that:


> *Q: We are planning to apply for passports for our kids (minors). Is it necessary that my name should be included in my wife's passport?*
> A:	If either parent of a minor holds a valid passport with spouse name endorsed, passport will be issued to the minor without any police verification. Original passport of parent(s) should be presented for the verification of particulars. If parent(s) hold a valid passport, but spouse name is not endorsed, then they must get the spouse name added in their passport. For this, they have to apply for re-issue of passport and get the specified change done in personal particulars. Thus, it is necessary that spouse name should be endorsed on the parent's passport.
> 
> 
> *Q: Is it necessary that both parents should have passport before applying for their child's passport?*
> A:	It is not necessary that both parents should have a passport before applying for their child's passport. The advantage of either parent holding a valid passport with spouse name endorsed is that it exempts their child from the Police Verification process.


So, I strongly suggest to go ahead and update your passport. 'Spouse Name' section in the passport is for a reason and having a detailed passport helps everywhere.



BalaajiPH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my ITA on Jan 4th round. But I have the below issues while applying visa for my kid and spouse.
> 
> 1. I don't have my spouse name endorsed on my passport and vice versa
> 2. I have to apply for my kid's passport only now.
> 
> I would like to know, if the spouse endorsement in the passport is a mandate OR can I just submit my marriage registration certificate ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


----------



## sultan_azam

BalaajiPH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my ITA on Jan 4th round. But I have the below issues while applying visa for my kid and spouse.
> 
> 1. I don't have my spouse name endorsed on my passport and vice versa
> 2. I have to apply for my kid's passport only now.
> 
> I would like to know, if the spouse endorsement in the passport is a mandate OR can I just submit my marriage registration certificate ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


In addition to previous post, i think tatkal passports dont require too much of documentation, on 23rd Dec MEA has rolled in new rules, hopefully we wont have to provide those tough to arrange Annexures for tatkal passport. 

read the link https://mea.gov.in/press-releases.htm?dtl/27874/Announcement_of_new_Passport_Rules


----------



## australianexpat2015

The case officer requested documents twice. What do you all think are our chances on getting grant?
All the Information provided in the signature. Please reply.


----------



## hariyerra

Guys, form 1221 is required to upload along with form 80? In what situation it is required?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie

sultan_azam said:


> currently there is six months backlog for 65 pointers 2611xx


Hi Sultan,

Me again..

Currently Backlog for only 65 pointers - software programmer?

How about 70 points- Software Developer. Does they get priority upon 65 pointers?

Do you have any info regarding this?


----------



## sultan_azam

Annichristie said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Me again..
> 
> Currently Backlog for only 65 pointers - software programmer?
> 
> How about 70 points- Software Developer. Does they get priority upon 65 pointers?
> 
> Do you have any info regarding this?


Hey Annichristie

70 pointers will surely have priority over 65 pointers


----------



## divya_

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Annichristie
> 
> 70 pointers will surely have priority over 65 pointers


So, not only for EOI but also for visa grant the points get priority. In that case, the points based priority is per ANZCO or in general for the grant process? I lodged on Jan 2nd and I see that there are over 600 applicants before me as per immitracker. 

Please enlighten me.


----------



## sultan_azam

divya_ said:


> So, not only for EOI but also for visa grant the points get priority. In that case, the points based priority is per ANZCO or in general for the grant process? I lodged on Jan 2nd and I see that there are over 600 applicants before me as per immitracker.
> 
> Please enlighten me.


i didnt mean that, i am talking only about invite, after visa lodge EOI points dont matter,


----------



## sounddonor

Subscribed too early !


----------



## mint123

hariyerra said:


> Guys, form 1221 is required to upload along with form 80? In what situation it is required?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is recommended to upload both forms even though form 1221 is quite similar to form 80. By uploading them upfront, you can shorten the processing time.

There is no certain situation where these forms will be needed. It just depends on the officers whether they wants to have a look of them or not.


----------



## ashishjain

Cheers to immi tracker team. I am overwhelmed to see the new look and features.

As per one of the new feature, it predicts my Grant date:


> In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 8 January 2017 in the worst case it will be the 17 August 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 18 March 2017.


Well I missed the best case I believe but it may be due to long holidays !!


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Hi,
I have few queries regarding the waiting time for 189-Visa foe code 261111.

I applied EOI on 4th Jan 2017 and based on the analysis in the forum i could see it would take atleast 5-6 months. Is it true?

What would happen if i do an ACS review for 2613 code? I will be suitable for that job position as well.For 2613 i see short waiting time compared to 2611 (probably in 1-2 months).

Please let me know your comments.


----------



## sultan_azam

ashishjain said:


> Cheers to immi tracker team. I am overwhelmed to see the new look and features.
> 
> As per one of the new feature, it predicts my Grant date:
> 
> 
> Well I missed the best case I believe but it may be due to long holidays !!


thats why it wasnt working in morning


i thought my IT team blocked that site

thanks for informing


----------



## sounddonor

sultan_azam said:


> thats why it wasnt working in morning
> 
> 
> i thought my IT team blocked that site
> 
> thanks for informing


 BTW when you are planning to fly to oz?


----------



## sultan_azam

sanjeewa said:


> BTW when you are planning to fly to oz?


validation trip - before IED

permanent move- have to plan for it


----------



## KKB_0602

Hi Ashish,

Is it mandatory to have marriage certificate while submitting the visa application..?
both me and my wife's passport are having the spouse name added, she will be dependent on me.

Thanks,
Kamal


----------



## andreyx108b

BalaajiPH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ITA on Jan 4th round. But I have the below issues while applying visa for my kid and spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I don't have my spouse name endorsed on my passport and vice versa
> 
> 2. I have to apply for my kid's passport only now.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know, if the spouse endorsement in the passport is a mandate OR can I just submit my marriage registration certificate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bala




For DIBP your wife name in pass not required. 

Marriage cert. will suffice


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pubudu

I submitted my EOI beginning of this month (Jan, 2017) and having 60 points for the occupation of Software Developer. Since I am having just 60 points, it will take time I guess. But really hoping to receive an invitation soon.


----------



## sultan_azam

pubudu said:


> I submitted my EOI beginning of this month (Jan, 2017) and having 60 points for the occupation of Software Developer. Since I am having just 60 points, it will take time I guess. But really hoping to receive an invitation soon.


I wish you get it soon but to make you aware 2613xx with 60 points are waiting since dec 2015 for invite

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## pubudu

sultan_azam said:


> I wish you get it soon but to make you aware 2613xx with 60 points are waiting since dec 2015 for invite
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Oh, thanks for the info mate. I didn't know that actually.


----------



## tk123

hariyerra said:


> Guys, form 1221 is required to upload along with form 80? In what situation it is required?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In my case, CO asked for Form 80 for myself & spouse and form 1221 for only myself. 

I was separately in the process of submitting 457 application and my company consultant (one of the big firms) asked to submit form 1221 for both myself and wife upfront. 

If you are going for a direct grant, I suggest you upload both forms for all adult applicants. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

pubudu said:


> I submitted my EOI beginning of this month (Jan, 2017) and having 60 points for the occupation of Software Developer. Since I am having just 60 points, it will take time I guess. But really hoping to receive an invitation soon.




Why dont you look for ways to jmprove your scores in the meantime. I guess 60points may take quite long for this SOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakriti

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI application for 189 Visa under 261313 (Software Engineer) in August 2016 with 60 points.
Can you guys suggest if you see any chances with this score in January's upcoming list or in this year.
The only way I can improve my score is by re-appearing for PTE and score 81 and above in all sections and overall to get 20 points but before that I wanted to wait till Jan's list since last year Dec list(2015) also 60 pointers got the invite.


----------



## Pradeep1998

Can you please tells me how to check this on the Home Page i am unable to see this option.


ashishjain said:


> Cheers to immi tracker team. I am overwhelmed to see the new look and features.
> 
> As per one of the new feature, it predicts my Grant date:
> 
> 
> Well I missed the best case I believe but it may be due to long holidays !!


----------



## pubudu

tk123 said:


> Why dont you look for ways to jmprove your scores in the meantime. I guess 60points may take quite long for this SOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the comment tk. Yes and I am trying to improve my score. My wife is studying for IELTS and the only problem is she has to do Academic and score 7 each since she is an accountant. But she is trying and if she succeeds, I ll get another 5 points.


----------



## ashishjain

It's appearing in the right column when you will visit the 'Visa Tracker - SC189' page on Australian trackers. 



Pradeep1998 said:


> Can you please tells me how to check this on the Home Page i am unable to see this option.


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
Need to understand how invitation are being sent for 189 visa and for 2611 and 2613 job code.

Below are the occupation ceilings for both the job codes.

2611 - total(1482) - invitation sent (960)
2613 - total(5662) - invitation sent (3398)

For 2611, the annual quota is 1482 invites and they have already invited 960 people. They will send out invites on a pro rata basis. So approximately 87 invites per month for 2611 and 377 invites for 2613.

So If i submit my EOI on Jan 4th (which is my EOI submit date), if I am within the top 87 applicants for 2611 I will be called immediately. Now look at the trend, Overall there were close to 800 applicants with 65 score that were invited. And then they moved to 60 score. Which means they had invited all 65 score candidates already. Since my score 65 candidates, unless there are 87 applicants with score 65 and above in the 2611 family, I will get your invite next month. 

Am i correct in my analysis ?


----------



## amitk21

*Got Grant today*

With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


----------



## fugitive_4u

amitk21 said:


> With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


Congrats Amit..!!!


----------



## praveendas

amitk21 said:


> With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


Congratulations Amit!


----------



## ashishjain

Yes, you are absolutely CORRECT in your analysis. I would like to add one more condition only that if there are more than 87 candidates with 65 points and DOE in SkillSelect before you then you might miss the invite.

It's a very unlikely case but anything can happen.

So, even if there are 86 candidates with 65 points or more having DOE before you and you are 87th with regards to points and DOE, you'll get the onvite.

I would only like to emphasize the value of DOE which plays an important role along with your points and prorata distribution.




karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Need to understand how invitation are being sent for 189 visa and for 2611 and 2613 job code.
> 
> Below are the occupation ceilings for both the job codes.
> 
> 2611 - total(1482) - invitation sent (960)
> 2613 - total(5662) - invitation sent (3398)
> 
> For 2611, the annual quota is 1482 invites and they have already invited 960 people. They will send out invites on a pro rata basis. So approximately 87 invites per month for 2611 and 377 invites for 2613.
> 
> So If i submitted my EOI on Jan 4th (which is my EOI submit date) and if I am within the top 87 applicants for 2611 then would I be called in next round. Now look at the trend, overall there were close to 800 applicants with 65 score who were invited. And then the score come down to 60. Which means they had invited all 65 score candidates already. Since my score is 65 and unless there are other 87 applicants with score 65 and above in the 2611 family, I will get my invite next month.
> 
> Am I correct in my analysis ?


----------



## praveendas

Guys i see that ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer) are getting a lot of Grants and quick ones too, many with 60 points are also getting the grants!

Not sure whats the issue with ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) 

Folks who lodged a week / 2 weeks later than me are getting Grants!

Need some motivation to wait for my Grant ray:


----------



## ashishjain

It will come soon BRO ray:



praveendas said:


> Guys i see that ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer) are getting a lot of Grants and quick ones too, many with 60 points are also getting the grants!
> 
> Not sure whats the issue with ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> Folks who lodged a week / 2 weeks later than me are getting Grants!
> 
> Need some motivation to wait for my Grant ray:


----------



## ashishjain

*Congratulations*

Congratulations *SULTAN* & *TK123 *!!



sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book






tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks a lot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best


----------



## ratnam14

I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.

I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Congratulations Ratnam14


----------



## ratnam14

Jamil Sid said:


> Congratulations Ratnam14


Thank you Jamil Sid


----------



## Annichristie

ratnam14 said:


> Thank you Jamil Sid



Hi ratnam,

Congratulations for your Grant.

Just wanted to ask you that.. Did you submit all requested documents on 06/12/2016?

And Then Did you click the button Information requested?

Thanks
Annie


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Thanks Ashish. A quick question i submitted my EOI DOE is 3rd Jan 2016 and i see the last DOE given for 2611 on 21st December is 28th June 2016.

How long will it take for me to get an invite? 
How 60 points are getting invite when there are 65 pointer?




ashishjain said:


> Yes, you are absolutely CORRECT in your analysis. I would like to add one more condition only that if there are more than 87 candidates with 65 points and DOE in SkillSelect before you then you might miss the invite.
> 
> It's a very unlikely case but anything can happen.
> 
> So, even if there are 86 candidates with 65 points or more having DOE before you and you are 87th with regards to points and DOE, you'll get the onvite.
> 
> I would only like to emphasize the value of DOE which plays an important role along with your points and prorata distribution.


----------



## ashishjain

*SkillSelect Invite to 60 points candidates !!*

*Disclaimer: *
1. The numbers represented in my answer below are for example purpose only and do not reflect or suggest the real figures.
2. I am not following the numbers of your ANZSCO code. My answer is based on calculation backed by other forum members.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Consider these scenarios on Dec 21, 2016 (pro-rata for easy explanation is taken as 50 per round)
1. >70 points : 10 candidates
2. = 65 points : 35 candidates
3. = 60 points : 200 candidates

Now, the invite was sent to 45 candidates with >=65 points and 5 invites were sent to early applicants having 60 points. Due to this Date of Effect moved to March-16.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Consider these scenarios on Jan 04, 2017 (pro-rata will remain same)
1. >70 points : 10 candidates (New)
2. = 65 points : 45 candidates (New)
3. = 60 points : 195 candidates(Old) + 45 candidates (New)

Now, the invite was sent to 50 candidates with >=65 points and Due to this Date of Effect moved to Jan-17.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Consider these scenarios on Jan 18, 2017 (pro-rata will remain same)
1. >70 points : 2 candidates (New)
2. = 65 points : 15 candidates (New)
3. = 60 points : 240 candidates(Old) + 60 candidates (New)

Now, the invite was sent to 17 candidates with >=65 points and 33 candidates with 60 points which moved Date of Effect to Aug-16.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's how SkillSelect keep swinging the dates as only it knows the queue. It all depends on how many other applicants with what DOE and points are behind and ahead of you.

*If the queue is moving for 60 pointers then I expect that you will get the invite soon :thumb: .*




karthik.sekarin said:


> Thanks Ashish. A quick question i submitted my EOI DOE is 3rd Jan 2016 and i see the last DOE given for 2611 on 21st December is 28th June 2016.
> 
> How long will it take for me to get an invite?
> How 60 points are getting invite when there are 65 pointer?


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Excellent analysis!! Thanks for your response !!!

Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


ashishjain said:


> *Disclaimer: *
> 1. The numbers represented in my answer below are for example purpose only and do not reflect or suggest the real figures.
> 2. I am not following the numbers of your ANZSCO code. My answer is based on calculation backed by other forum members.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Consider these scenarios on Dec 21, 2016 (pro-rata for easy explanation is taken as 50 per round)
> 1. >70 points : 10 candidates
> 2. = 65 points : 35 candidates
> 3. = 60 points : 200 candidates
> 
> Now, the invite was sent to 45 candidates with >=65 points and 5 invites were sent to early applicants having 60 points. Due to this Date of Effect moved to March-16.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Consider these scenarios on Jan 04, 2017 (pro-rata will remain same)
> 1. >70 points : 10 candidates (New)
> 2. = 65 points : 45 candidates (New)
> 3. = 60 points : 195 candidates(Old) + 45 candidates (New)
> 
> Now, the invite was sent to 50 candidates with >=65 points and Due to this Date of Effect moved to Jan-17.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Consider these scenarios on Jan 18, 2017 (pro-rata will remain same)
> 1. >70 points : 2 candidates (New)
> 2. = 65 points : 15 candidates (New)
> 3. = 60 points : 240 candidates(Old) + 60 candidates (New)
> 
> Now, the invite was sent to 17 candidates with >=65 points and 33 candidates with 60 points which moved Date of Effect to Aug-16.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> That's how SkillSelect keep swinging the dates as only it knows the queue. It all depends on how many other applicants with what DOE and points are behind and ahead of you.
> 
> *If the queue is moving for 60 pointers then I expect that you will get the invite soon :thumb: .*


----------



## ratnam14

Annichristie said:


> Hi ratnam,
> 
> Congratulations for your Grant.
> 
> Just wanted to ask you that.. Did you submit all requested documents on 06/12/2016?
> 
> And Then Did you click the button Information requested?
> 
> Thanks
> Annie


I submitted half of the docs on Nov and sent them a mail stating that i require more time for the balance doc. The gave me another information request asking for the balance doc for which i submitted on dec and then clicked on the information provided button.


----------



## sultan_azam

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI application for 189 Visa under 261313 (Software Engineer) in August 2016 with 60 points.
> Can you guys suggest if you see any chances with this score in January's upcoming list or in this year.
> The only way I can improve my score is by re-appearing for PTE and score 81 and above in all sections and overall to get 20 points but before that I wanted to wait till Jan's list since last year Dec list(2015) also 60 pointers got the invite.


i dont want to demotivate you but very less for invite in your case


----------



## sultan_azam

amitk21 said:


> With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


Congratulations Amit


----------



## sultan_azam

ashishjain said:


> Congratulations *SULTAN* & *TK123 *!!


Thanks a lot Ashish


----------



## sultan_azam

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.


Congratulations Ratnam.. good luck


----------



## ratnam14

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Ratnam.. good luck


Congratulation to you too good luck


----------



## yasir99m

Hi All, I am going to lodge visa next week, just need few queries replies from you guys. 

1: Is the original Ielts TRF just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
2: Is the original PaySlips from current employers just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
3: Do i need to attach a bank statement as well regarding salary trace ?
4: I have my PCC already it should be uploaded immediately or we need to wait until CO asks same as medical ?

thanks in advance 

261313 - 65 Points Age: 30 Qual:15 Ielts: 10 Partner : 5 Exp: 5
Invited: 21/12/2016
Visa Lodge : Pending


----------



## drasadqamar

yasir99m said:


> Hi All, I am going to lodge visa next week, just need few queries replies from you guys.
> 
> 1: Is the original Ielts TRF just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 2: Is the original PaySlips from current employers just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 3: Do i need to attach a bank statement as well regarding salary trace ?
> 4: I have my PCC already it should be uploaded immediately or we need to wait until CO asks same as medical ?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 261313 - 65 Points Age: 30 Qual:15 Ielts: 10 Partner : 5 Exp: 5
> Invited: 21/12/2016
> Visa Lodge : Pending


1. Only scanned copy of ielts need to be uploaded. No need for attestation 
2. Only scanned copies of payslips are enough
3.it's better to send scanned copy of bank statement showing your salary transfer
4.you can upload upfront all docs including your pcc and havingredients done medical as well even before co is assigned. No problem with that. Or you can wait until CO ask the same
Best wishes


----------



## drasadqamar

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.


Heartiest congratulations to you for grant. Wish you best of luck for future life.


----------



## CaJn

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.


Congrats! All the very best :thumb:


----------



## ashishjain

*Positive News*

_Australians not worried about overseas workers taking jobs_ as mentioned in the *Productivity Commission*'s - Migrant Intake Report

Some excerpts:



> A common concern is that by adding to the supply of labour, *immigration can reduce the wages of local workers* (or displace them from jobs). This concept of displacement is *a manifestation of a fallacy* that there is a fixed number of jobs in an economy.
> 
> However, with sufficient labour market flexibility, displaced workers will typically seek and find other jobs, although potentially at lower wages than their previous employment.
> 
> Offsetting this effect is the increase in demand for local goods and services from new
> immigrants. Immigrants also may complement rather than displace local workers,
> improving productivity, particularly when filling skill shortages that are restricting the expansion of firms. The extent to which different types of immigrant labour complement or displace domestic labour is an empirical issue.






> Continuing net overseas migration at the long-term historical average rate is projected to increase Australia’s population to around 40 million by 2060 — 13 million larger than projected with natural increase alone. By increasing the proportion of people in the workforce, *immigration can provide a ‘demographic dividend*’ to the Australian economy and reduce the impacts of population ageing, but it does not offer a panacea.
> 
> At this long-term average rate, and with the current age profile of the migrant intake, gross domestic product (GDP) per person is projected to increase by some 7 per cent relative to a zero net overseas migration case by 2060. However, GDP per person is only one component of the overall wellbeing of the Australian community. Whether migration delivers an overall benefit to the existing Australian community will also depend on other factors, including the distribution of these economic benefits, and the associated social and environmental impacts.


----------



## ratnam14

drasadqamar said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you for grant. Wish you best of luck for future life.


Thank you and all the best to you too


----------



## ratnam14

CaJn said:


> Congrats! All the very best :thumb:


Thank you and all the best to you too


----------



## ratnam14

CaJn said:


> Congrats! All the very best :thumb:


Thank you and all the best to you too


----------



## sultan_azam

yasir99m said:


> Hi All, I am going to lodge visa next week, just need few queries replies from you guys.
> 
> 1: Is the original Ielts TRF just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 2: Is the original PaySlips from current employers just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 3: Do i need to attach a bank statement as well regarding salary trace ?
> 4: I have my PCC already it should be uploaded immediately or we need to wait until CO asks same as medical ?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 261313 - 65 Points Age: 30 Qual:15 Ielts: 10 Partner : 5 Exp: 5
> Invited: 21/12/2016
> Visa Lodge : Pending


1. color scan of IELTS TRF will do
2. i provided b/w un-attested payslips
3. yes, attach bank statement indicating salary credited corresponding to the salary slips you are providing
4. upload all documents upfront, dont wait for CO to ask


----------



## ashishjain

In addition to what sultan_azam said, you have enough time to do medicals as well before lodging the application.

I would suggest you to get medicals done in advance. Don't wait for CO to be assigned, front-upload whatever you can and you'll save time.



yasir99m said:


> Hi All, I am going to lodge visa next week, just need few queries replies from you guys.
> 
> 1: Is the original Ielts TRF just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 2: Is the original PaySlips from current employers just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 3: Do i need to attach a bank statement as well regarding salary trace ?
> 4: I have my PCC already it should be uploaded immediately or we need to wait until CO asks same as medical ?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 261313 - 65 Points Age: 30 Qual:15 Ielts: 10 Partner : 5 Exp: 5
> Invited: 21/12/2016
> Visa Lodge : Pending


----------



## andreyx108b

yasir99m said:


> Hi All, I am going to lodge visa next week, just need few queries replies from you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 1: Is the original Ielts TRF just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 
> 2: Is the original PaySlips from current employers just need to be scanned and uploaded or get attested as well ?
> 
> 3: Do i need to attach a bank statement as well regarding salary trace ?
> 
> 4: I have my PCC already it should be uploaded immediately or we need to wait until CO asks same as medical ?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - 65 Points Age: 30 Qual:15 Ielts: 10 Partner : 5 Exp: 5
> 
> Invited: 21/12/2016
> 
> Visa Lodge : Pending




1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Better do
4. Immidietly 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

*Labour Participation and Unemployment Rate of Skilled Labour in Australia*

As published in a report by productivity commission. Unfortunately, this is not based on latest data but still give some insights on job market for skilled labour.

It's positive for skilled labour that they (aged between 25-45) earn more than anyone (Be it Australian born general population or others) with highest labour force participation rate and lowest unemployment rate.

Recently, there was slump in Australian economy and job market is performing poor however I am sure this would have impacted immigrants in 2016 but then everyone was impacted not just they.


----------



## Annichristie

Hi,

Does CO Contact Based on the Last contacted date 

OR

based on the requested information provided button clicked date?

Please help

Thanks in advance.

Ann


----------



## ashishjain

When the Contact was made i.e. Last contact made by CO (not you)



Annichristie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does CO Contact Based on the Last contacted date
> 
> OR
> 
> based on the requested information provided button clicked date?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ann


----------



## sultan_azam

Annichristie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does CO Contact Based on the Last contacted date
> 
> OR
> 
> based on the requested information provided button clicked date?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ann


they contact based on their requirement, after pressing IP our case is ready to be reviewed, depending on work load the ready to review cases are picked up and then processed further, if anything is required they send an email


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

*Credit Card Payment of Visa Application Fee*

Hi Folks,

I have a very silly doubt. But I believe everybody will be having this in their minds.
Regarding payment of Visa Application Fee, we have to pay via credit card i believe.
Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Most of us will be having a very nominal credit limit maybe upto 1 lac (INR).
In such a case,

1. Do we need to increase the credit limit i.e. 3 times salary (if we have a high-paying salary) to meet the visa fee?
2. Can we create a [email protected] (netcard - temporary online credit card valid for probably 48 hours i believe for most banks) ?

Request any seniors to throw some light on this ambiguity.. 

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## Annichristie

sultan_azam said:


> they contact based on their requirement, after pressing IP our case is ready to be reviewed, depending on work load the ready to review cases are picked up and then processed further, if anything is required they send an email


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for your help.

That means if the person take more time to fulfill their request, then they will not take his file in hand until is ready to be reviewed.

Because In my case Co contacted on 23/11/16 and then I uploaded all the documents(with Medical) on 6/12-/16.. And notify Co by Email.

But for some reason I clicked on IP on 03/12/16.

So I wonder, They will review my file based on 23/11/16 (Like already 28 days of last contacted)

OR may be, based on IP clicked... 

Thanks
Annie


----------



## sultan_azam

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a very silly doubt. But I believe everybody will be having this in their minds.
> Regarding payment of Visa Application Fee, we have to pay via credit card i believe.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Most of us will be having a very nominal credit limit maybe upto 1 lac (INR).
> In such a case,
> 
> 1. Do we need to increase the credit limit i.e. 3 times salary (if we have a high-paying salary) to meet the visa fee?
> 2. Can we create a [email protected] (netcard - temporary online credit card valid for probably 48 hours i believe for most banks) ?
> 
> Request any seniors to throw some light on this ambiguity..
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


paying through credit card involves hassles

1. credit limit
2. unbelievable service charges by bank
3. mind blowing conversion rates charged by bank ( INR to AUD)


better to do with travel card 

also read How to Pay


----------



## sultan_azam

Annichristie said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> That means if the person take more time to fulfill their request, then they will not take his file in hand until is ready to be reviewed.
> 
> Because In my case Co contacted on 23/11/16 and then I uploaded all the documents(with Medical) on 6/12-/16.. And notify Co by Email.
> 
> But for some reason I clicked on IP on 03/12/16.
> 
> So I wonder, They will review my file based on 23/11/16 (Like already 28 days of last contacted)
> 
> OR may be, based on IP clicked...
> 
> Thanks
> Annie


you have done your part, now relax and wait, i know it is easy to say but tough to go through but trust me i have been through all this and forgetting PR is the best way to deal with the waiting time


----------



## andreyx108b

Annichristie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does CO Contact Based on the Last contacted date
> 
> OR
> 
> based on the requested information provided button clicked date?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ann




Contact date


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie

andreyx108b said:


> Contact date
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks andrey,

I was checking myimmitracker and come to know that the visa granted by today has kind of same responded to CO date. around first week of December.


----------



## praveendas

Any Grants today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladwal

*Received the GRANT today*

Hi All,

Today we have received the grant :first: for whole family (4) :grouphug:, here are the timelines -


*ANZSCO - 261312 | Developer Programmer | Subclass-189*:rockon:
*GSM Adelaide | Offshore-INDIA* 
*ACS Skills Assessment Applied* : 05-Aug-2016
*ACS +ve* : 17-Aug-2016 | 15 points
*PCC Applied* : 24-Aug-2016
*PCC Received* : 14-Sep-2016 (self) | 22-Sep-2016 (spouse)
*PTE-A* : 19-Sep-2016 | 10 points :rockon:
*EOI Submitted 189* : 20-Sep-2016 - 65 points
*EOI Submitted 190|NSW* : 20-Sep-2016 – 65+5 points
*ITA-190|NSW* : 30-Sep-2016
*ITA-189* : 12-Oct-2016
*189 Visa Lodge* : 20-Oct-2016
*Medicals cleared* : 27-Oct-2016 uploaded on 31-Oct-2016
*CO Contact* (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) : 02-Nov-2016 (requested for Form 80 for self & spouse, and Birth certificates for children)
*CO Responded* : 05-Nov-2016
*VISA Grant* : 12-Jan-2017(GSM Adelaide - Simon):director::cheer2:
*IED* : 31-Oct-2017lane:


All the very best to all who are waiting for this news, hope you get it soon

regards
Ladwal


----------



## praveendas

ladwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today we have received the grant :first: for whole family (4) :grouphug:, here are the timelines -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO - 261312 | Developer Programmer | Subclass-189*:rockon:
> 
> *GSM Adelaide | Offshore-INDIA*
> 
> *ACS Skills Assessment Applied* : 05-Aug-2016
> 
> *ACS +ve* : 17-Aug-2016 | 15 points
> 
> *PCC Applied* : 24-Aug-2016
> 
> *PCC Received* : 14-Sep-2016 (self) | 22-Sep-2016 (spouse)
> 
> *PTE-A* : 19-Sep-2016 | 10 points :rockon:
> 
> *EOI Submitted 189* : 20-Sep-2016 - 65 points
> 
> *EOI Submitted 190|NSW* : 20-Sep-2016 – 65+5 points
> 
> *ITA-190|NSW* : 30-Sep-2016
> 
> *ITA-189* : 12-Oct-2016
> 
> *189 Visa Lodge* : 20-Oct-2016
> 
> *Medicals cleared* : 27-Oct-2016 uploaded on 31-Oct-2016
> 
> *CO Contact* (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) : 02-Nov-2016 (requested for Form 80 for self & spouse, and Birth certificates for children)
> 
> *CO Responded* : 05-Nov-2016
> 
> *VISA Grant* : 12-Jan-2017(GSM Adelaide - Simon):director::cheer2:
> 
> *IED* : 31-Oct-2017lane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best to all who are waiting for this news, hope you get it soon
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Ladwal




Awesome  Congratulations Ladwal.

Good to see Developer Programmers getting Grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

ladwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have received the grant :first: for whole family (4) :grouphug:, here are the timelines -
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO - 261312 | Developer Programmer | Subclass-189*:rockon:
> *GSM Adelaide | Offshore-INDIA*
> *ACS Skills Assessment Applied* : 05-Aug-2016
> *ACS +ve* : 17-Aug-2016 | 15 points
> *PCC Applied* : 24-Aug-2016
> *PCC Received* : 14-Sep-2016 (self) | 22-Sep-2016 (spouse)
> *PTE-A* : 19-Sep-2016 | 10 points :rockon:
> *EOI Submitted 189* : 20-Sep-2016 - 65 points
> *EOI Submitted 190|NSW* : 20-Sep-2016 – 65+5 points
> *ITA-190|NSW* : 30-Sep-2016
> *ITA-189* : 12-Oct-2016
> *189 Visa Lodge* : 20-Oct-2016
> *Medicals cleared* : 27-Oct-2016 uploaded on 31-Oct-2016
> *CO Contact* (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) : 02-Nov-2016 (requested for Form 80 for self & spouse, and Birth certificates for children)
> *CO Responded* : 05-Nov-2016
> *VISA Grant* : 12-Jan-2017(GSM Adelaide - Simon):director::cheer2:
> *IED* : 31-Oct-2017lane:
> 
> 
> All the very best to all who are waiting for this news, hope you get it soon
> 
> regards
> Ladwal


Congratulations 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## pushkar1985

Hello Friends,
As per my agent, we need to maintain a bank balance of 12-15 lacs INR in our account. Is it a part of process?
There is no information on DIBP website regarding this. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## wajhi rizvi

dear,

i resigned from my current job and now i want to have my experience latter form my previous employer according to the Australian immigration requirement. can anybody help me with the latter contents please? i worked there as network / system administrator.


----------



## pushkar1985

wajhi rizvi said:


> dear,
> 
> i resigned from my current job and now i want to have my experience latter form my previous employer according to the Australian immigration requirement. can anybody help me with the latter contents please? i worked there as network / system administrator.


Try in google: anzsco job description. There will be a pdf file for all ACS codes. Hope this help !!

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## sultan_azam

ladwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we have received the grant :first: for whole family (4) :grouphug:, here are the timelines -
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO - 261312 | Developer Programmer | Subclass-189*:rockon:
> *GSM Adelaide | Offshore-INDIA*
> *ACS Skills Assessment Applied* : 05-Aug-2016
> *ACS +ve* : 17-Aug-2016 | 15 points
> *PCC Applied* : 24-Aug-2016
> *PCC Received* : 14-Sep-2016 (self) | 22-Sep-2016 (spouse)
> *PTE-A* : 19-Sep-2016 | 10 points :rockon:
> *EOI Submitted 189* : 20-Sep-2016 - 65 points
> *EOI Submitted 190|NSW* : 20-Sep-2016 – 65+5 points
> *ITA-190|NSW* : 30-Sep-2016
> *ITA-189* : 12-Oct-2016
> *189 Visa Lodge* : 20-Oct-2016
> *Medicals cleared* : 27-Oct-2016 uploaded on 31-Oct-2016
> *CO Contact* (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) : 02-Nov-2016 (requested for Form 80 for self & spouse, and Birth certificates for children)
> *CO Responded* : 05-Nov-2016
> *VISA Grant* : 12-Jan-2017(GSM Adelaide - Simon):director::cheer2:
> *IED* : 31-Oct-2017lane:
> 
> 
> All the very best to all who are waiting for this news, hope you get it soon
> 
> regards
> Ladwal


congratulations and all the best


----------



## hariyerra

Lodged Visa application today.


----------



## sultan_azam

hariyerra said:


> Lodged Visa application today.


All the best


----------



## 26861232

Hi Guys, i have been a silent member and this forum has been very helpful to me.
I received my Grant today.

ANZSCO - 261313 | Software Engineer | Subclass-189
ACS Skills Assessment Applied : 10/10/2016
ACS +ve : 19/10/2016 | 10 points
PTE-A : 16/06/2016 | 20 points 
EOI Submitted 189 : 20/10/2016 - 75 points
ITA-189 : 26/10/2016
189 Visa Lodge : 12/11/2016
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Lisa) : 22/11/2016 (requested for PCC and Medicals)
CO Responded : 23/11/2016
VISA Grant : 12-Jan-2017(GSM Adelaide - Christopher)
IED : 22/11/2017


Congrats Ladwal..!!


----------



## andreyx108b

hariyerra said:


> Lodged Visa application today.




All the best


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reservoir

*189==> Electronics Engineer*

Hi All,

So with the January 4th cutoff marks for Electronics engineer (which is 60) How long do we have to wait for an invitation..? . Is there anyone who got invited on 4th Jan 2017 with 60 points.

13/12/2016 - EOI submitted ( with 60 Points) :fingerscrossed:

Thanks..


----------



## sumitn

sultan_azam said:


> paying through credit card involves hassles
> 
> 1. credit limit
> 2. unbelievable service charges by bank
> 3. mind blowing conversion rates charged by bank ( INR to AUD)
> 
> 
> better to do with travel card
> 
> also read How to Pay


Hi Bala,

read this post of how to pay thrugh travel card. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/175873-how-pay-australian-visa-fees.html

I checked with ICICI bank today, they charge 3.5% fee (you can negotiate), Rupees 150 for ordering the card.


----------



## ladwal

26861232 said:


> Hi Guys, i have been a silent member and this forum has been very helpful to me.
> I received my Grant today.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 | Software Engineer | Subclass-189
> ACS Skills Assessment Applied : 10/10/2016
> ACS +ve : 19/10/2016 | 10 points
> PTE-A : 16/06/2016 | 20 points
> EOI Submitted 189 : 20/10/2016 - 75 points
> ITA-189 : 26/10/2016
> 189 Visa Lodge : 12/11/2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Lisa) : 22/11/2016 (requested for PCC and Medicals)
> CO Responded : 23/11/2016
> VISA Grant : 12-Jan-2017(GSM Adelaide - Christopher)
> IED : 22/11/2017
> 
> 
> Congrats Ladwal..!!


Thanks and Congrats to you too!!


----------



## ladwal

praveendas said:


> Awesome  Congratulations Ladwal.
> 
> Good to see Developer Programmers getting Grants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Praveen


----------



## ladwal

pushkar1985 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Thanks Pushkar


----------



## ladwal

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations and all the best


Thanks Sultan


----------



## RBS

Hi, 

By the grace of God, I received grant today. 

Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
Points: 70
Visa lodged: 18 Nov
CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals 
Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
Grant : 12 Jan 2017

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

Congrats RBS :caked: :tea: 




RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## Annichristie

praveendas said:


> Awesome  Congratulations Ladwal.
> 
> Good to see Developer Programmers getting Grants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi praveendas,


Can I please ask you that why it is good to see Developer Programmers getting Grants??!!

That means, Do they take long to giving them Grant?

Please help

Thanks


----------



## ashishjain

They don't intentionally take longer time but it's the category with most number of applicants !



Annichristie said:


> Hi praveendas,
> 
> 
> Can I please ask you that why it is good to see Developer Programmers getting Grants??!!
> 
> That means, Do they take long to giving them Grant?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks


----------



## praveendas

Annichristie said:


> Hi praveendas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please ask you that why it is good to see Developer Programmers getting Grants??!!
> 
> 
> 
> That means, Do they take long to giving them Grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hey Annichristie,
No, nothing negative!

Just that of the few categories in Software Codes, Many get grants soon for Software Engineer and Developer Programmer are granted less compared to them. 

Just an observation! 

May be too many application for the software categories hence the delay for Grants? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

*Visa Status*

If you are wondering about your visa status then this flow chart may help you understand your status.


----------



## praveendas

ashishjain said:


> If you are wondering about your visa status then this flow chart may help you understand your status.


Thanks Ashish, very informative!

However, It's the processes that happen in the "Assessment in Progress" box (black box) that everyone is concerned about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

*God bless me !!*

True and then there are some (including me) who are bored constantly looking at "Received" !!

and then comes time, they (atleast I) wonder, is it right status, is something missing !

I know, it's not long, I just filed my application i.e. 21 days before but still checks the status desperately !!



praveendas said:


> Thanks Ashish, very informative!
> 
> However, It's the processes that happen in the "Assessment in Progress" box (black box) that everyone is concerned about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

ashishjain said:


> True and then there are some (including me) who are bored constantly looking at "Received" !!
> 
> 
> 
> and then comes time, they (atleast I) wonder, is it right status, is something missing !
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's not long, I just filed my application i.e. 21 days before but still checks the status desperately !!




Yeah! Totally understand!

The wait seems indefinite, we are struggling with just a month and there are folks who waited 200,300 days to get the Grant! Woah! No words to describe what they would have gone through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

I try to forget about the Grant. 

Just then I see a couple of Grants on immitracker and Its back to same old frustration  

Another weekend will be spoilt in wondering why no Grant yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG22

ashishjain said:


> True and then there are some (including me) who are bored constantly looking at "Received" !!
> 
> and then comes time, they (atleast I) wonder, is it right status, is something missing !
> 
> I know, it's not long, I just filed my application i.e. 21 days before but still checks the status desperately !!


I am riding the same boat and with similar timline, job code.

Checking immi account twice daily has become a mandatory routine and everyday I wake up with hope for seeing the golden mail


----------



## MG22

Do we really need to upload Resume. Looks redundant.
as per forum many people have uploaded. 
I uploaded Form 80, Form 2021, PCC, Payslips, employment reference on letterhead

If it adds some value I will go ahead and add. But where:
As per visa document checklist - resume is mentioned under Character requiremets but while attaching documents using "Attach more documents" there is no option for resume under "Character: Evidence of"

Should I add under "work experience, overseas evidence of"

What about Spouse. I am not claiming any points for spouse so should I really attache resume under work experience evidence for spouse. I am hesitant.

Please suggest


----------



## usankara

MG22 said:


> Do we really need to upload Resume. Looks redundant.
> as per forum many people have uploaded.
> I uploaded Form 80, Form 2021, PCC, Payslips, employment reference on letterhead
> 
> If it adds some value I will go ahead and add. But where:
> As per visa document checklist - resume is mentioned under Character requiremets but while attaching documents using "Attach more documents" there is no option for resume under "Character: Evidence of"
> 
> Should I add under "work experience, overseas evidence of"
> 
> What about Spouse. I am not claiming any points for spouse so should I really attache resume under work experience evidence for spouse. I am hesitant.
> 
> Please suggest


under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" there should be a subsection called "Resume" upload it there

for spouse not required


----------



## praveendas

Guys, just saw another Developer Programmer getting the Grant today on ImmiTracker 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/profiles/gsbhatia55


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roni2

Hi guyz just a lil question reagarding uploading docs 
Do we have to scan and upload a passport size pic too with the docs?

IN siblings question form 80 is it necessary to mention Other citizenship too if one of your sibling is AUSTRALIAN CITIZEN plus have Other passport as well or just Australia will do ?
I will be obliged if someone can answer
Thanks


----------



## ashishjain

Exactly - same with me !

I think it's redundant if you have uploaded Form80 & Form1221. Rest depends on CO.

As per DIBP, for 189 they mentioned that these documents are required for character assessment
Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Resume

Even I skipped resume as it has nothing new. FOrm 80/1221 covered a lot !

Nice to know that someone has some uploads as me !





MG22 said:


> Do we really need to upload Resume. Looks redundant.
> as per forum many people have uploaded.
> I uploaded Form 80, Form 2021, PCC, Payslips, employment reference on letterhead
> 
> If it adds some value I will go ahead and add. But where:
> As per visa document checklist - resume is mentioned under Character requiremets but while attaching documents using "Attach more documents" there is no option for resume under "Character: Evidence of"
> 
> Should I add under "work experience, overseas evidence of"
> 
> What about Spouse. I am not claiming any points for spouse so should I really attache resume under work experience evidence for spouse. I am hesitant.
> 
> Please suggest


----------



## andreyx108b

Annichristie said:


> Hi praveendas,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please ask you that why it is good to see Developer Programmers getting Grants??!!
> 
> 
> 
> That means, Do they take long to giving them Grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




No. grants do not depend on anzsco. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mahmoud772009

Gents, anyone know information about IMI commence mail


----------



## ashishjain

Waiting for it too.. didn't receive immi commencement mail yet !



mahmoud772009 said:


> Gents, anyone know information about IMI commence mail


----------



## drasadqamar

ashishjain said:


> Waiting for it too.. didn't receive immi commencement mail yet !
> 
> 
> 
> mahmoud772009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gents, anyone know information about IMI commence mail
Click to expand...

What is immi commencement mail?


----------



## vasanth240

Me too waiting for that


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishjain said:


> Waiting for it too.. didn't receive immi commencement mail yet !




Sometimes it does not even come 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Roni2 said:


> Hi guyz just a lil question reagarding uploading docs
> Do we have to scan and upload a passport size pic too with the docs?
> 
> IN siblings question form 80 is it necessary to mention Other citizenship too if one of your sibling is AUSTRALIAN CITIZEN plus have Other passport as well or just Australia will do ?
> I will be obliged if someone can answer
> Thanks



Pic is not required.
Yes. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi Guys,

can someone please update if it is mandatory to upload the resume with 189 visa application. I have uploaded all the other documents.


----------



## tk123

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please update if it is mandatory to upload the resume with 189 visa application. I have uploaded all the other documents.




Yes. It is required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Has anyone got the CO assigned to his/her case who lodges the 189 visa application between 20 Dec 2016 to 30 Dec 2016?


----------



## andreyx108b

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please update if it is mandatory to upload the resume with 189 visa application. I have uploaded all the other documents.




Strongly advised. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Has anyone got the CO assigned to his/her case who lodges the 189 visa application between 20 Dec 2016 to 30 Dec 2016?


Any comments on the above? The details on the immitracker not complete enough to answer this question.


----------



## andreyx108b

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Any comments on the above? The details on the immitracker not complete enough to answer this question.



Try asking DIBP  they have most comprehensive data. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

andreyx108b said:


> Try asking DIBP  they have most comprehensive data.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


well don't need to ...some research took me to this page of DIBP  which shows 14 dec 
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## andreyx108b

ashish.saxena21 said:


> well don't need to ...some research took me to this page of DIBP  which shows 14 dec




Its not too accurate. IMO. 

Usually CO gets assigned (if at all) within 4 weeks, rarely between 4-12 weeks. 

Good luck anyway.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

andreyx108b said:


> Its not too accurate. IMO.
> 
> Usually CO gets assigned (if at all) within 4 weeks, rarely between 4-12 weeks.
> 
> Good luck anyway.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks mate..


----------



## ashishjain

Just uploaded after reading this. I initially skipped considering it redundant as submitted both i.e. Form 80 & Form 1221.

But now uploaded it as well !!



andreyx108b said:


> Strongly advised.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

According to IMMItracker 

People who have applied on 21st have got Co contact. One person even got grant 

Very helpful indeed. Thanks


----------



## ashish.saxena21

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> According to IMMItracker
> 
> People who have applied on 21st have got Co contact. One person even got grant
> 
> Very helpful indeed. Thanks


correct and quite strange..how do they pick the applications..because ppl with all documents who submitted the appln before are still waiting for the CO to be assigned to their case


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

You don't know if CO is assigned until they ask for documentation 

What if CO is assigned and they are verifying something 

More over the 2 people who have been contacted or granted are from Developed countries which means less verification. 

Love you immitracker <3


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 107 😢😢😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 107 😢😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Gonna be next week will be yours. God bless you


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Hello friends,

I lodged my visa on 11th Jan 17. PCC & Medicals in progress. When can I expect CO contact? I also need to submit USA FBI clearance for my spouse Which is expected to reach me in first week of April 17. I uploaded rest all docs. What will be the best time to get my grant ? I do understand there are many waiting quite long here . . . . 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 107
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Not sure how curious you are, but I'm eager to see you granted soon. Best of luck mate. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 11th Jan 17. PCC & Medicals in progress. When can I expect CO contact? I also need to submit USA FBI clearance for my spouse Which is expected to reach me in first week of April 17. I uploaded rest all docs. What will be the best time to get my grant ? I do understand there are many waiting quite long here . . . .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I have seen, within a month of lodgement you should be getting co contact for medicals and PCC. As you will get us PCC only in April, best case scenario you may get grant by 1st week of June else god knows  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Not sure how curious you are, but I'm eager to see you granted soon. Best of luck mate. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iam quite desperate and apprehensive dude. Many people who lodged after me have got it, as Andrey had pointed out, on Oct 1 13 people have lodged their visa application, 11 of them got it, 1 got co contact and the last one is me, and mine has been in recieved status since day 1       

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ashish.saxena21 said:


> well don't need to ...some research took me to this page of DIBP  which shows 14 dec
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


do they update that page regularly ??


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

They update in beginning of every month


----------



## Krish29

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 107 😢😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't worry mate!! ,You will get it soon...


----------



## enygma

andreyx108b said:


> Strongly advised.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sorry if this has been answered earlier, but is the CV required only for Primary applicant or for dependents as well? 
I am not claiming any partner points do I still need to upload the CV for my spouse (she does have some work experience and details of the same are already included in forms 8 & /1221)?


----------



## nmagdy

enygma said:


> Sorry if this has been answered earlier, but is the CV required only for Primary applicant or for dependents as well?
> I am not claiming any partner points do I still need to upload the CV for my spouse (she does have some work experience and details of the same are already included in forms 8 & /1221)?


Yes do upload it. My agent advised to upload my spouse CV even though we are not claiming points for it.


----------



## ashishjain

*CO Allocated - Spouse English Proof*

Just now Co allocated to me requesting more information. I have been asked to provide 'Proof of Functional English' for spouse. I would like to mention that I already provided the letter from her college and uploaded colour scan of it.

*What would you recommend, should I notarize and re-upload it or should she give PTE exam or should I call my CO?*


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

ashishjain said:


> Just now Co allocated to me requesting more information. I have been asked to provide 'Proof of Functional English' for spouse. I would like to mention that I already provided the letter from her college and uploaded colour scan of it.
> 
> *What would you recommend, should I notarize and re-upload it or should she give PTE exam or should I call my CO?*


Congrats Ashish. That was super quick 


I am sure experts will answer


----------



## inv3r53

I received grant on Jan 10. 

few questions I have:

1) the grant letter says this is permanent residency visa.. does it mean I have to enter AU before IED only once, and then I can come back in 10 days (though I dont intend to.. I just want to know how it works), and then have liberty to enter AU until my visa expires in 2022? 

2) I see some job posts on Naukri (India portal) for AU, but the salaries are mentioned in INR? Is this a general practice, wherein we have to apply and then negotiate when selected for interview? Has anyone had an experience of applying through popular job portals for AU?

thanks for your time in advance.


----------



## usankara

ashishjain said:


> Just now Co allocated to me requesting more information. I have been asked to provide 'Proof of Functional English' for spouse. I would like to mention that I already provided the letter from her college and uploaded colour scan of it.
> 
> *What would you recommend, should I notarize and re-upload it or should she give PTE exam or should I call my CO?*


notarize not required, double check content of the letter and location where you uploaded it. if you are sure, then you can ask clarification from CO


----------



## usankara

inv3r53 said:


> I received grant on Jan 10.
> 
> few questions I have:
> 
> 1) the grant letter says this is permanent residency visa.. does it mean I have to enter AU before IED only once, and then I can come back in 10 days (though I dont intend to.. I just want to know how it works), and then have liberty to enter AU until my visa expires in 2022?
> 
> 2) I see some job posts on Naukri (India portal) for AU, but the salaries are mentioned in INR? Is this a general practice, wherein we have to apply and then negotiate when selected for interview? Has anyone had an experience of applying through popular job portals for AU?
> 
> thanks for your time in advance.


1) Yes
2) try https://www.seek.com.au/


----------



## MG22

ashishjain said:


> Just now Co allocated to me requesting more information. I have been asked to provide 'Proof of Functional English' for spouse. I would like to mention that I already provided the letter from her college and uploaded colour scan of it.
> 
> *What would you recommend, should I notarize and re-upload it or should she give PTE exam or should I call my CO?*


Your timelines are very similar to mine and having seen your post I immediately reacted in following manner:

- For spouse function English I earlier uploaded only Letter from Institute but now uploaded following as well:

1. Certificates and Marksheets for 10, 12 from CBSE Board 
2. Certificate & Marksheets of B Tech ( Firsy Year Marksheet even have Eglish as one subject)
3. Resume 

I hope I have done enough to get direct grant


----------



## Amritbains206

MG22 said:


> Your timelines are very similar to mine and having seen your post I immediately reacted in following manner:
> 
> 
> 
> - For spouse function English I earlier uploaded only Letter from Institute but now uploaded following as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Certificates and Marksheets for 10, 12 from CBSE Board
> 
> 2. Certificate & Marksheets of B Tech ( Firsy Year Marksheet even have Eglish as one subject)
> 
> 3. Resume
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I have done enough to get direct grant





My timeline is also the same.. i was also asked for spouse form 80 and functional english proof. I had also uploaded university letter earlier but co stated that " although letter is acknowledged, however this is insufficient on its own".
So, i uploaded ielts score. Hope i did the right thing.
Waiting for grant....


----------



## Amritbains206

ashishjain said:


> Just now Co allocated to me requesting more information. I have been asked to provide 'Proof of Functional English' for spouse. I would like to mention that I already provided the letter from her college and uploaded colour scan of it.
> 
> 
> 
> *What would you recommend, should I notarize and re-upload it or should she give PTE exam or should I call my CO?*




I think they are asking for her degree and transcripts along with the uni letter.
I am not sure.. just a thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

inv3r53 said:


> I received grant on Jan 10.
> 
> few questions I have:
> 
> 1) the grant letter says this is permanent residency visa.. does it mean I have to enter AU before IED only once, and then I can come back in 10 days (though I dont intend to.. I just want to know how it works), and then have liberty to enter AU until my visa expires in 2022?
> 
> 2) I see some job posts on Naukri (India portal) for AU, but the salaries are mentioned in INR? Is this a general practice, wherein we have to apply and then negotiate when selected for interview? Has anyone had an experience of applying through popular job portals for AU?
> 
> thanks for your time in advance.


1. all applicants who got visa must make an entry before the mentioned date, after that you can travel out and in multiple times before your travel rights expires(2022)


----------



## ashishjain

*Proof of Spouse English Evidence*

Well, Thanks everyone for your replies. I consolidated the information provided by you and decided to action as below. Please let me know, if there is anything I am not doing correct.

*@Usankara*: Earlier, I only uploaded the letter from her college in the 'Language Ability, Evidence of' section. Yes, I believe that's a mistake.


usankara said:


> notarize not required, double check content of the letter and location where you uploaded it. if you are sure, then you can ask clarification from CO


*@Amritbains206*: I believe, you are correct, I will merge these documents (degree and transcripts) with university letter.


Amritbains206 said:


> I think they are asking for her degree and transcripts along with the uni letter.
> I am not sure.. just a thought
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*@MG22*: Not just university letter, degree and transcripts, I will also upload the certificates and marksheets of her class 10th and class12th - all merged in single document. I'll try to tell that her all education was in English since birth.


MG22 said:


> Your timelines are very similar to mine and having seen your post I immediately reacted in following manner:
> 
> - For spouse function English I earlier uploaded only Letter from Institute but now uploaded following as well:
> 
> 1. Certificates and Marksheets for 10, 12 from CBSE Board
> 2. Certificate & Marksheets of B Tech ( First Year Marksheet even have English as one subject)
> 3. Resume
> 
> I hope I have done enough to get direct grant


----------



## usankara

ashishjain said:


> Well, Thanks everyone for your replies. I consolidated the information provided by you and decided to action as below. Please let me know, if there is anything I am not doing correct.
> 
> *@Usankara*: Earlier, I only uploaded the letter from her college in the 'Language Ability, Evidence of' section. Yes, I believe that's a mistake.
> 
> 
> *@Amritbains206*: I believe, you are correct, I will merge these documents (degree and transcripts) with university letter.
> 
> 
> *@MG22*: Not just university letter, degree and transcripts, I will also upload the certificates and marksheets of her class 10th and class12th - all merged in single document. I'll try to tell that her all education was in English since birth.


'Language Ability, Evidence of' is the right place to upload English Evidence


----------



## ashishjain

Well, I didn't frame it correctly. Mistake was that '*Only*' uploaded the letter from college and not her degree certificate and marksheet along with it.



usankara said:


> 'Language Ability, Evidence of' is the right place to upload English Evidence


----------



## vinodn007

ashishjain said:


> Well, I didn't frame it correctly. Mistake was that '*Only*' uploaded the letter from college and not her degree certificate and marksheet along with it.


Great ashish at least some movement for you.good luck 

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## vkv

Hi all,
Today I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
"Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
please see below for requirements" 

I am confused because I have already attached all employment reference for my past experiences (including, offer Letter, relieving letter, payslips, tax forms, bank statement).
For my current employer I have provided (statutory, Payslips, Tax form, Bank Statement).
Kindly guide me what should I do/attach documents as out of 60 documents I have already utilized 52 places and I am unsure what excatly they are looking for. 


ACS done : 1 jun 2016 (exp 20, Education :15, Age:25,PTE:10)
PTE done: 7th Nov 2016
EOI: 5th Dec 2016
Invitation:21st Dec 2016
Visa Lodge: 22nd Dec 2016
All docs and Medical done: 30th Dec 2016
CO contacted: 16-Jan-2016


----------



## usankara

vkv said:


> Hi all,
> Today I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
> "Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
> please see below for requirements"
> 
> I am confused because I have already attached all employment reference for my past experiences (including, offer Letter, relieving letter, payslips, tax forms, bank statement).
> For my current employer I have provided (statutory, Payslips, Tax form, Bank Statement).
> Kindly guide me what should I do/attach documents as out of 60 documents I have already utilized 52 places and I am unsure what excatly they are looking for.
> 
> 
> ACS done : 1 jun 2016 (exp 20, Education :15, Age:25,PTE:10)
> PTE done: 7th Nov 2016
> EOI: 5th Dec 2016
> Invitation:21st Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Dec 2016
> All docs and Medical done: 30th Dec 2016
> CO contacted: 16-Jan-2016


Did you upload letter from current employer which states you are employed with them since xx.yy.zzzz, position and salary details

if not get it from your HR and upload.


----------



## 26861232

Guys as i mentioned earlier i got my PR Grant on 12th of this month and thanks every one for your information.

Now my passport is going to expired in August 2017 and I am planning to move to Aus in May 2017
So can anyone tell me if there is going to be any problem if i get my passport renewed now.
Do i have to update my New passport details once i get it, so as to avoid any issue while travelling.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashishjain

You will be stopped by Indian Immigration department and won't be allowed to move to departure area. Fly is just not possible with passport expiring in next 6 months to any country irrespective of the visa you hold.

I will strongly advise you to update your passport and inform the DIBP (your Case Officer). The whole process will take 14 days + 3days at maximum and you will have updated Grant letter with updated passport.





26861232 said:


> Guys as i mentioned earlier i got my PR Grant on 12th of this month and thanks every one for your information.
> 
> Now my passport is going to expired in August 2017 and I am planning to move to Aus in May 2017
> So can anyone tell me if there is going to be any problem if i get my passport renewed now.
> Do i have to update my New passport details once i get it, so as to avoid any issue while travelling.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## usankara

26861232 said:


> Guys as i mentioned earlier i got my PR Grant on 12th of this month and thanks every one for your information.
> 
> Now my passport is going to expired in August 2017 and I am planning to move to Aus in May 2017
> So can anyone tell me if there is going to be any problem if i get my passport renewed now.
> Do i have to update my New passport details once i get it, so as to avoid any issue while travelling.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-passport-details-dibp-after-visa-grant.html

this has info


----------



## 26861232

usankara said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-passport-details-dibp-after-visa-grant.html
> 
> this has info


Thanks a lot Usankara and AshishJain for the quick response.
The other thread was very helpful.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Add me in too.....*



ashishjain said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching or getting an :wreath: Australia Visa in 2017. :llama:
> 
> Post your queries  , good news :yo: , unfortunate news :sorry: , information :focus: or whatever you like :noidea: .
> 
> Wish you all a very Happy :welcome: New :santa: Year :music:
> 
> Let's start gossiping :gossip:


Hi Folks,

Add me in too...
Days 108 - Application still in RECD Status (No CO Contact whatsoever)

Expecting the golden email in 2017....:angel:



Timeline Details in Signature


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I have applied for my wife passport and I may get it in 2 to 3 weeks.

I created my health application in my immiaccount with me as primary applicant and only one dependent as my kid. So from organize health assessment, got the HAP ID for me and my kid. The question is - since there is no edit option available for the health application, so 2 weeks later when I would need to add my spouse in my dependent, then would I need to create a new health assessment application in which i will be the primary applicant and add my wife as dependent - then go only to the option of organize health assessment for my wife to get her HAP ID generated - is this correct?

Will there be no issue that in my immiaccount in total there will be 2 health assessment applications, both will have me as primary applicant and one dependent - one will have my kid and other will have my wife as my dependent applicant?

Does it matter that how many health assessment applications are there in our immiaccount and why each application does not have the complete list of dependents? I think it should not be an issue, since the medical test is linked only through HAP ID, which is unique to each applicant and the visa application will have the corresponding HAP ID with the corresponding applicant. But just wanted to be sure about this thing. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ashishjain

I answered it on my story thread !



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my wife passport and I may get it in 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> I created my health application in my immiaccount with me as primary applicant and only one dependent as my kid. So from organize health assessment, got the HAP ID for me and my kid. The question is - since there is no edit option available for the health application, so 2 weeks later when I would need to add my spouse in my dependent, then would I need to create a new health assessment application in which i will be the primary applicant and add my wife as dependent - then go only to the option of organize health assessment for my wife to get her HAP ID generated - is this correct?
> 
> Will there be no issue that in my immiaccount in total there will be 2 health assessment applications, both will have me as primary applicant and one dependent - one will have my kid and other will have my wife as my dependent applicant?
> 
> Does it matter that how many health assessment applications are there in our immiaccount and why each application does not have the complete list of dependents? I think it should not be an issue, since the medical test is linked only through HAP ID, which is unique to each applicant and the visa application will have the corresponding HAP ID with the corresponding applicant. But just wanted to be sure about this thing. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ashishjain

Good luck buddy !! :thumb:

Did you contacted DIBP team as 90 days have been crossed?



Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Add me in too...
> Days 108 - Application still in RECD Status (No CO Contact whatsoever)
> 
> Expecting the golden email in 2017....:angel:
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline Details in Signature


----------



## ashishjain

I am not sure but since you are taking 52 out of 60 places. This could be the issue.

Did you merged documents for each organization or uploaded sporadically?? 

Did you provided certified/notarized copy of roles & responsibilities letter, the one uploaded for skill assessment or just the colour scan??

If your documents are right ( because in their entirety, you actually provided all as can be seen in your post), then try merging them in single document for each organization. i.e. for Org A, your PDF must be Reference letter + Offer Letter+ Relieving Letter+PaySlips (First and last is good enough - all of them is not required)

Hope this helps !!



vkv said:


> Hi all,
> Today I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
> "Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
> please see below for requirements"
> 
> I am confused because I have already attached all employment reference for my past experiences (including, offer Letter, relieving letter, payslips, tax forms, bank statement).
> For my current employer I have provided (statutory, Payslips, Tax form, Bank Statement).
> Kindly guide me what should I do/attach documents as out of 60 documents I have already utilized 52 places and I am unsure what excatly they are looking for.
> 
> 
> ACS done : 1 jun 2016 (exp 20, Education :15, Age:25,PTE:10)
> PTE done: 7th Nov 2016
> EOI: 5th Dec 2016
> Invitation:21st Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Dec 2016
> All docs and Medical done: 30th Dec 2016
> CO contacted: 16-Jan-2016


----------



## viprohit

ashishjain said:


> I am not sure but since you are taking 52 out of 60 places. This could be the issue.
> 
> Did you merged documents for each organization or uploaded sporadically??
> 
> Did you provided certified/notarized copy of roles & responsibilities letter, the one uploaded for skill assessment or just the colour scan??
> 
> If your documents are right ( because in their entirety, you actually provided all as can be seen in your post), then try merging them in single document for each organization. i.e. for Org A, your PDF must be Reference letter + Offer Letter+ Relieving Letter+PaySlips (First and last is good enough - all of them is not required)
> 
> Hope this helps !!


Hello Folks,

I am looking for an advice with right professional ANZSCO category.

I noticed 263113 - Network Analyst and 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer has 100% similar employment duties except 
the introduction part of job role 

263113 - Network Analyst

Researches and analyses network architecture, and recommends policies and strategies for designing, planning and coordinating an
organisation's network such as the total system environment and architecture. May also perform operational tasks such as 
monitoring system performance, software and hardware upgrades, backups, support and network maintenance.


263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimizes network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration management 
and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating systems and configurations,
and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems.

Question-

1. I have been with designations like Pre sales consultant/solution architect/Network architect roles , so seek opinions/advice here?

2. Second i noticed 263111 to be a part of SOL and 263113 to be part of CSOL, Does this means 263111 has a higher preference?

3. Is applying under 189 independent with "Skills assessment " application type is correct category. temporary graduate/Post graduate
study i noticed require an Australian degree.


Please advice ..


----------



## vkv

ashishjain said:


> I am not sure but since you are taking 52 out of 60 places. This could be the issue.
> 
> Did you merged documents for each organization or uploaded sporadically??
> 
> Did you provided certified/notarized copy of roles & responsibilities letter, the one uploaded for skill assessment or just the colour scan??
> 
> If your documents are right ( because in their entirety, you actually provided all as can be seen in your post), then try merging them in single document for each organization. i.e. for Org A, your PDF must be Reference letter + Offer Letter+ Relieving Letter+PaySlips (First and last is good enough - all of them is not required)
> 
> Hope this helps !!


Thanks for your reply. Yeah I have given the same reference letter (for past employers) and certified/notarized copy of roles & responsibilities letter (for current employer) as I have provided for ACS. 
Everything is in place in system for all company. cannot merge payslips with reference letter as for payslips there are separate section while uploading docs. 
For now I will provide them offer letter of current company which i have missed last time, apart from that I don't see anything I have missed.
Is there any way to contact them or clarify them that what exactly are they looking for. I am totally confused


----------



## CaJn

26861232 said:


> Guys as i mentioned earlier i got my PR Grant on 12th of this month and thanks every one for your information.
> 
> Now my passport is going to expired in August 2017 and I am planning to move to Aus in May 2017
> So can anyone tell me if there is going to be any problem if i get my passport renewed now.
> Do i have to update my New passport details once i get it, so as to avoid any issue while travelling.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Congrats, as suggested it is advisable to renew your passport!

There are also options to get a renew your passport after reaching here through VFS, but cost is high and longer process.



ashishjain said:


> You will be stopped by Indian Immigration department and won't be allowed to move to departure area. Fly is just not possible with passport expiring in next 6 months to any country irrespective of the visa you hold.


I defer to the above comment, Australia is one of the countries which needs a valid passport for entry (6 months isn't mandatory). I traveled to AUS in July and my passport was expiring in October, India the only question was when are you returning and do you have the return tickets ( I said in 2 weeks though I didn't have my return tickets). There wasn't any question by OZ immigration! 

If you take the route above, I would advise to confirm with the airlines as they are a bit vague about this. I flew with Singapore Airlines and I confirmed with them prior to travel; I couldn't do a webcheck-in and during check-in the personnel cross checked with his superior.


----------



## Maggie-May24

26861232 said:


> Guys as i mentioned earlier i got my PR Grant on 12th of this month and thanks every one for your information.
> 
> Now my passport is going to expired in August 2017 and I am planning to move to Aus in May 2017
> So can anyone tell me if there is going to be any problem if i get my passport renewed now.
> Do i have to update my New passport details once i get it, so as to avoid any issue while travelling.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you get your passport renewed before you move, you will need to update DIBP with the change so they can electronically link your visa to your new passport.

You can arrive in Australia on your existing passport as long as it is valid on the day you arrive. But if you transit through other countries on the way here, you would need to check if they need it to still have any particular period of time (e.g. 3 months, 6 months) remaining on it. Australia doesn't have this requirement.


----------



## Saad55

I got invite for the 190 last Saturday. I'm expecting to get invite for 189 as well tomorrow and planning to ahead with 189. My question is that I put same email in both Eoi for 190 and 189. I got the invitation for 190, so can I expect the invitation for 189 as well or as I used the same email for both the eoi so I will not be getting invite for the other one although I got very high points. Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Saad55 said:


> I got invite for the 190 last Saturday. I'm expecting to get invite for 189 as well tomorrow and planning to ahead with 189. My question is that I put same email in both Eoi for 190 and 189. I got the invitation for 190, so can I expect the invitation for 189 as well or as I used the same email for both the eoi so I will not be getting invite for the other one although I got very high points. Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the mystery will be unfolded today 6.30pm IST

I forgot your point and occupation code, can you retell ??


----------



## Saad55

sultan_azam said:


> the mystery will be unfolded today 6.30pm IST
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot your point and occupation code, can you retell ??




I have 75 points for 221213 external auditor. 
Does same email for both Eoi will effect my invitation for 189 tomorrow or I should expect the invitation? Greatly stressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14

i have a question, while filling the evisa application there's a question that says:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

i am not claiming points for experience and i already ticked "no" on the question "are you claiming points for this employment" in each employment period i entered.

so, should i answer yes and mention how many years to this question as my employment was actually related to the nominated occupation but i dont want to claim points for it? or should i answer as no even though it looks weird?


----------



## ashishjain

Responded to CO... wait starts again !!


----------



## usankara

viprohit said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am looking for an advice with right professional ANZSCO category.
> 
> I noticed 263113 - Network Analyst and 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer has 100% similar employment duties except
> the introduction part of job role
> 
> 263113 - Network Analyst
> 
> Researches and analyses network architecture, and recommends policies and strategies for designing, planning and coordinating an
> organisation's network such as the total system environment and architecture. May also perform operational tasks such as
> monitoring system performance, software and hardware upgrades, backups, support and network maintenance.
> 
> 
> 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimizes network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration management
> and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating systems and configurations,
> and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems.
> 
> Question-
> 
> 1. I have been with designations like Pre sales consultant/solution architect/Network architect roles , so seek opinions/advice here?
> 
> 2. Second i noticed 263111 to be a part of SOL and 263113 to be part of CSOL, Does this means 263111 has a higher preference?
> 
> 3. Is applying under 189 independent with "Skills assessment " application type is correct category. temporary graduate/Post graduate
> study i noticed require an Australian degree.
> 
> 
> Please advice ..


1. You can apply ACS for 263111
2. probability of getting invite is more with 263111, i doubt any state nowadays inviting 263113
3. No need for Aus.Degree, you can apply with other countries educational qualification too.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Dear friends

Need your help & suggestion. I lodged my visa 189 application on 11th Jan 2017

I received invitation under ANZCO code 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. I uploaded the below documents along with my visa application for self, spouse and my 4 year old kid (all are Colour scanned copy)

1.	Photograph
2.	IELTS & PTE – English Language competency score cards
3.	Degree certificate and mark sheets
4.	Travel documents
5.	Proof of age documents (passport, Aadhaar, birth certificate)
6.	Updated CV
7.	Employment reference for 10 years (latest reference letter with R&R, offer, payslips of all months, bank statement, Form 16, Form AS, PF Statement etc.,)
8.	Evidence of marriage (marriage certificate, invitation, photos etc.,)
9.	Form 80
10.	Form 1221
11.	Form 1229
12.	Form 1193
13.	Self PCC – Spouse India & USA PCC in progress
14.	Medicals for all 3 completed on 16th Jan 2017 awaiting for results to be uploaded

Now questions, please suggest

1.	Is the above documents sufficient? Or do I need to include anything else? 
2.	I need to get USA PCC which I applied on 22nd Dec 2016 with USA FB which takes 10-14 weeks’ time as per their processing time
I came across few agencies in India (like, JK Consultancy) who claims to expedite the FBI PCC within 5-7 business days
Can I trust these agencies? Did anyone in this forum had a positive with any of such agencies to get the FBI Summary statement within 5-7 business days?
It will be a great help if you could please help me ways to expedite my USA FBI Summary Statement since it is the only document which I do not have at this stage.
3.	When can I expect CO allocation & CO Contact ?

Thanking you in advance !!


----------



## sultan_azam

Saad55 said:


> I have 75 points for 221213 external auditor.
> Does same email for both Eoi will effect my invitation for 189 tomorrow or I should expect the invitation? Greatly stressed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same email for multiple eois shouldnt be a problem

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> i have a question, while filling the evisa application there's a question that says:
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> i am not claiming points for experience and i already ticked "no" on the question "are you claiming points for this employment" in each employment period i entered.
> 
> so, should i answer yes and mention how many years to this question as my employment was actually related to the nominated occupation but i dont want to claim points for it? or should i answer as no even though it looks weird?


Mark "NO"

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ranagarima14

Hi friends

Need your help and suggestion. I lodged my visa 189 application on 26th Dec 2016. Today CO contacted and asked me for evidence of employment-selected payslips for employment of my last organisation. I have only one month salary slip of my last company.

Do we need to submit salary slip only or any other document will work, as I have already submitted experience certificate. 

Please suggest!!!

___________
189 - Software Engineer - ANZSCO - 261313

November 23, 2016 - Invite
December 23, 2016 - Lodged
December 26, 2016 - PCC & Medicals


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishjain said:


> Responded to CO... wait starts again !!


Good luck to you.


----------



## andreyx108b

ranagarima14 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Need your help and suggestion. I lodged my visa 189 application on 26th Dec 2016. Today CO contacted and asked me for evidence of employment-selected payslips for employment of my last organisation. I have only one month salary slip of my last company.
> 
> Do we need to submit salary slip only or any other document will work, as I have already submitted experience certificate.
> 
> Please suggest!!!
> 
> ___________
> 189 - Software Engineer - ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> November 23, 2016 - Invite
> December 23, 2016 - Lodged
> December 26, 2016 - PCC & Medicals


Submit salary Slips + tax documents + bank statements showing salary coming in.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

ranagarima14 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Need your help and suggestion. I lodged my visa 189 application on 26th Dec 2016. Today CO contacted and asked me for evidence of employment-selected payslips for employment of my last organisation. I have only one month salary slip of my last company.
> 
> Do we need to submit salary slip only or any other document will work, as I have already submitted experience certificate.
> 
> Please suggest!!!
> 
> ___________
> 189 - Software Engineer - ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> November 23, 2016 - Invite
> December 23, 2016 - Lodged
> December 26, 2016 - PCC & Medicals


Please arrrange payslips, tax statemenents, bank statement and employment reference letter from HR 

BTW: You got CO contact quite early. All the best!


----------



## sultan_azam

ranagarima14 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Need your help and suggestion. I lodged my visa 189 application on 26th Dec 2016. Today CO contacted and asked me for evidence of employment-selected payslips for employment of my last organisation. I have only one month salary slip of my last company.
> 
> Do we need to submit salary slip only or any other document will work, as I have already submitted experience certificate.
> 
> Please suggest!!!
> 
> ___________
> 189 - Software Engineer - ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> November 23, 2016 - Invite
> December 23, 2016 - Lodged
> December 26, 2016 - PCC & Medicals



try to get some more, if not then provide what you have along with tax documents and bank a/c statements indicating credit of salary amount


----------



## Numair16

Hi Everyone!

I am in the middle of submitting my EOI. I need some help.

While adding my professional experience in the EOI, should I add separate entry for each position or should I only add one entry for one employer. For example for one employer I worked as Trainee Engineer for 8 months and then Planning Engineer for 16 months should I add one entry for this or separate entries?

Thank you. 

*IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
EA Submission: 10 OCT '16
EA 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to EA: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 JAN '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211*


----------



## ashishjain

Congratulations Ashish !!



ashish.saxena21 said:


> Thanks mate..


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am in the middle of submitting my EOI. I need some help.
> 
> While adding my professional experience in the EOI, should I add separate entry for each position or should I only add one entry for one employer. For example for one employer I worked as Trainee Engineer for 8 months and then Planning Engineer for 16 months should I add one entry for this or separate entries?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> EA Submission: 10 OCT '16
> EA 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to EA: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 JAN '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211*


Mention things as advised by engineer Australia

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Dear friends,

I took medical test yesterday & today my status shows "no action required" does this mean all good? Medical test results were passed right ? Please help to understand

My spouse & kid results yet to be updated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winwan

You can use this link to check the medical status. Remember to logout after you are done. 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I took medical test yesterday & today my status shows "no action required" does this mean all good? Medical test results were passed right ? Please help to understand
> 
> My spouse & kid results yet to be updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

Yes, you cleared the test and results pending for them :thumb:



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I took medical test yesterday & today my status shows "no action required" does this mean all good? Medical test results were passed right ? Please help to understand
> 
> My spouse & kid results yet to be updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I took medical test yesterday & today my status shows "no action required" does this mean all good? Medical test results were passed right ? Please help to understand
> 
> My spouse & kid results yet to be updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Winwan said:


> You can use this link to check the medical status. Remember to logout after you are done.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Hi Winwan

I logged in and downloaded my eMedical report. It shows all as completed. Which means all the results are good? But we couldn't see any reports in this. 

Thanks


----------



## drasadqamar

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Winwan
> 
> I logged in and downloaded my eMedical report. It shows all as completed. Which means all the results are good? But we couldn't see any reports in this.
> 
> Thanks


i logged in the eMedical and it opened up my details but its not written as complete. there is option of clicking the "Print information Sheet" and i am clicking on it and its not opening. 
What is this?? please anybody inform about this?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

drasadqamar said:


> i logged in the eMedical and it opened up my details but its not written as complete. there is option of clicking the "Print information Sheet" and i am clicking on it and its not opening.
> 
> What is this?? please anybody inform about this?




Hi Asad,

Click on that Print Info button. Check your browser pop up blocker setting, it might prevent opening this. You will then see the PDF which is exactly the referral letter where it has the photo taken during medical test & mentioned as completed against each test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone, 

While submitting EOI, they need assessment reference/receipt number. In my assessment outcome two IDs are mentioned, one is EA ID and the other one is Application ID, which one should I mention as assessment reference number in EOI?

Thank you. 

*IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
EA Submission: 10 OCT '16
EA 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to EA: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 JAN '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211*


----------



## drasadqamar

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Asad,
> 
> Click on that Print Info button. Check your browser pop up blocker setting, it might prevent opening this. You will then see the PDF which is exactly the referral letter where it has the photo taken during medical test & mentioned as completed against each test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Boss!!.. it was pop up blocker on my browser. 

Thanks again


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

drasadqamar said:


> Thank you Boss!!.. it was pop up blocker on my browser.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again




Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

numair16 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> while submitting eoi, they need assessment reference/receipt number. In my assessment outcome two ids are mentioned, one is ea id and the other one is application id, which one should i mention as assessment reference number in eoi?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *ielts: 13 aug '16 l:8 r:7.5 w:8 s:7
> ea submission: 10 oct '16
> ea 1st response: 27 oct '16
> additional info provided to ea: 15 jan '17
> positive outcome: 16 jan '17 civil engineer anzsco 233211*


ea id


----------



## incyann

I'm only waiting for my FAST TRACK Skills Assessment by EA now. I've front-loaded all the documents, with a medical checkup at the end of the month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear Friends,
I received an invite today. I was taking advice from a senior for all the process but now he is having a surgery and he guided me to join this forum for visa lodge process. so can some one plz explain briefly about the DOs and DONTs? that will be a great help .


----------



## MG22

*eMedical*

Did I make a mistake?

while lodging visa application I mentioned HAP ID but did not upload emedical information sheet . I was not actually aware of that and only today I logged in into emedical client and saw these reports. I assumed that they will get this document via Hap Id.

Did I make a mistake and should I upload these reports for all family members now. I am concerned that Adding more documents now may push back my application in the queue. I was hoping to see CO contact or Grant this week 

Please advise


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

MG22 said:


> Did I make a mistake?
> 
> while lodging visa application I mentioned HAP ID but did not upload emedical information sheet . I was not actually aware of that and only today I logged in into emedical client and saw these reports. I assumed that they will get this document via Hap Id.
> 
> Did I make a mistake and should I upload these reports for all family members now. I am concerned that Adding more documents now may push back my application in the queue. I was hoping to see CO contact or Grant this week
> 
> Please advise


Do we need to attach the report from eMedical portal for all applicant in visa application ?

I am not aware of this, I completed my medicals yesterday and my medical report is available now. Awaiting for my Spouse and Kid reports.

Please advise, do I need to download this from eMedical and upload in visa form ?

Thanks


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Do we need to attach the report from eMedical portal for all applicant in visa application ?
> 
> I am not aware of this, I completed my medicals yesterday and my medical report is available now. Awaiting for my Spouse and Kid reports.
> 
> Please advise, do I need to download this from eMedical and upload in visa form ?
> 
> Thanks


Friends,

Please help. Kindly suggest whether or not to upload the eMedical report pdf in visa application ? Thanks


----------



## Winwan

No, you don't need to upload it. Your medical clinic will upload the completed report from your medical check up. 



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help. Kindly suggest whether or not to upload the eMedical report pdf in visa application ? Thanks


----------



## Winwan

Completed means that the result has been finalised and submitted to dibp.
This doesn't mean that you met the medical criteria.
But as long as you are healthy and no medical history you should be fine.

I actually called the medical clinic up after they uploaded my report, they were happy to tell me, my result were good and everything was fine.

You might do that, if you have concern on your medical report. 



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Winwan
> 
> I logged in and downloaded my eMedical report. It shows all as completed. Which means all the results are good? But we couldn't see any reports in this.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Winwan said:


> Completed means that the result has been finalised and submitted to dibp.
> 
> This doesn't mean that you met the medical criteria.
> 
> But as long as you are healthy and no medical history you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually called the medical clinic up after they uploaded my report, they were happy to tell me, my result were good and everything was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> You might do that, if you have concern on your medical report.




Thank you. It was mentioned as no action required which means all good I guess. Moreover the clinic told me that the results are good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPAthnoor

andyrent said:


> HI All
> I have submitted for ACS today, 30th December 2016 - my details:
> - Experience 13 years , with 8 yrs abroad
> - ICT Business Analyst
> - PTE avg 73
> - Hoping for 15 in work exp, to get 65 score.
> 
> Can anyone tell when I could apply for EOI and chances for EOI with 65 score for ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Thank you...


Hi Andyrent,

Can you please help me in completing RPL for ICT Business Ananlyst


----------



## haryv

I have read in EA booklet that they do not consider work experience where stipend is earned instead of salary. Need guidance if anybody knows, does DIBP consider work experience where I got stipend from my company?


----------



## adckbj88

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> rajeshsangaralingam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to attach the report from eMedical portal for all applicant in visa application ?
> 
> I am not aware of this, I completed my medicals yesterday and my medical report is available now. Awaiting for my Spouse and Kid reports.
> 
> Please advise, do I need to download this from eMedical and upload in visa form ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Friends,
> 
> Please help. Kindly suggest whether or not to upload the eMedical report pdf in visa application ? Thanks
Click to expand...

I have raised a request on the immiaccount portal for a medical test, however no HAP ID has been generated which is required by the soctors to perform the tests....can u let me know the following

1) How long does it take for the ID to be received
2) Is there any additional process to be followed when I want to perform the test before applying the visa?

Help much appreciated....


----------



## Saad55

I got invitation for 189 external auditor Anzsco 221213 yesterday with 75 points in the very first round after I lodged my EOI..
So what to do next? What's the procedure?
Open EOI and apply visa from there? 
Anyone knows the whole procedure from now till getting visa?
Any important things that would help in making it faster and successful.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvu

Hello friends - I will be applying for Visa application for Vic. How long will it take approx to get a decision after lodge, any comments from your experince?


----------



## ashishjain

It depends case to case.

Once, you have lodged the visa after receiving invite, you may get visa between 7 days * to 500 days. A lot of factors plays important role for eg.
1. Did you upload all the documents and din't missed anyone?
2. Number of jobs you worked 
3. Number of countries you visited
4. Your country of residence and citizenship
etc etc 

The biggest factor is to whom your case is allocated to and it's not in your hand that who is your CO !! 

*Working Days (excluding weekends and holidays)



anvu said:


> Hello friends - I will be applying for Visa application for Vic. How long will it take approx to get a decision after lodge, any comments from your experince?


----------



## ashishjain

Click on 'Organise Health Examinations' and in the referral letter you will find your HAP ID.

There is no additional process however it is recommended to book an appointment with the medical centre before you visit them.



adckbj88 said:


> I have raised a request on the immiaccount portal for a medical test, however no HAP ID has been generated which is required by the soctors to perform the tests....can u let me know the following
> 
> 1) How long does it take for the ID to be received
> 2) Is there any additional process to be followed when I want to perform the test before applying the visa?
> 
> Help much appreciated....


----------



## andreyx108b

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help. Kindly suggest whether or not to upload the eMedical report pdf in visa application ? Thanks


No need doctors will do it for you.


----------



## ashishjain

DO
1. Research well in advance before taking any action.
2. Create checklist of documents and start organising them.
3. One step at a time.
4. Ensure all documents (passport, dl etc.) are with updated information else get them renewed.

DONT
1. Don't assume anything. Ask if needs to be but don't assume.
2. Don't be anxious. Do calmly whatever you do.



Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I received an invite today. I was taking advice from a senior for all the process but now he is having a surgery and he guided me to join this forum for visa lodge process. so can some one plz explain briefly about the DOs and DONTs? that will be a great help .


----------



## leoaditya

Dear Team,

I am currently based in Melbourne. I have studied Accounting (2 years) in Australia and had submitted EOI for 189 in April 2016 with 60 points. Post scoring 8 each in PTE in October 2016, I updated my EOI to 70 points (with visa date of effect as 24th Oct 2016).

As per the latest Skill Select round, invitation has been granted to individuals with 70 points as on 12th Sep 2016. 

Below are my questions:

- With the Accounting queue being jam packed, ANY IDEA how long before I would get my invitation accepted?

- Also, is there a possibility that Accounting will be removed from SOL list in July 2017.

- If yes, what happens to individuals who have already submitted their EOI? Does it get cancelled? If not, what happens to the pending EOIs.

Appreciate your response on this


----------



## lakhvinder1

Ea id


----------



## Saad55

Hi everyone.. I'm just finalising my visa application for 189 and stuck with few questions.
I'm currently living in Australia on subclass 485..
While filing the application I'm stuck on these 2 questions:
1. Usual country of residence? 
Should it be Australia or Pakistan? I'm on 485 visa at the moment

2. Does the applicant has other current passports?
Does that also include overseas passport that has been expired or it includes the passport of any other country other than your birth country? 

Please let me
Know if somebody knows.. cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Saad55 said:


> I got invitation for 189 external auditor Anzsco 221213 yesterday with 75 points in the very first round after I lodged my EOI..
> So what to do next? What's the procedure?
> Open EOI and apply visa from there?
> Anyone knows the whole procedure from now till getting visa?
> Any important things that would help in making it faster and successful..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont panic, you have 60 days to respond this visa invite


first of all congratulations for the 189 invite, so now the myth is broken that if you have two EOI (189/190) you can receive invite for both with same email id

steps to follow

1. think how to pay and arrange visa fees
2. collect documents and then file visa
3. do pcc and medicals after visa lodge, if you think pcc of some country you stayed will take time, initiate process for that country pcc before visa lodge


research well before visa lodge, you have enough time to do this


----------



## sultan_azam

Saad55 said:


> I got invitation for 189 external auditor Anzsco 221213 yesterday with 75 points in the very first round after I lodged my EOI..
> So what to do next? What's the procedure?
> Open EOI and apply visa from there?
> Anyone knows the whole procedure from now till getting visa?
> Any important things that would help in making it faster and successful..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont panic, you have 60 days to respond this visa invite


first of all congratulations for the 189 invite, so now the myth is broken that if you have two EOI (189/190) you can receive invite for both with same email id

steps to follow

1. think how to pay and arrange visa fees
2. collect documents and then file visa
3. do pcc and medicals after visa lodge, if you think pcc of some country you stayed will take time, initiate process for that country pcc before visa lodge


research well before visa lodge, you have enough time to do this



below mentioned are for 189 visa , *experts can comment more on this*


Primary Applicant

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account
3	Birth certificate

5	Qualifying Degree- All semester grade card
6	Qualifying Degree - Transcript
7	Qualifying Degree - Certificate
8	Roles and responsibilities Letter 


11	Salary Slip - 1 per quarter or 1 per 6 month
12	Skill assessment letter
13	Tax Submission Documents or Work permit
14	Photo - passport size
15	Marriage Certificate
16	PCC
17	Form 80
18	Form 1221
19	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory




Spouse - Not claiming points for partner skills

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth certificate
4	Graduation - All semester grade card
5	Graduation - Degree
6	Proof of functional english - letter from college
7	PCC
8	Form 80
9	Form 1221
10	Photo - passport size
11	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory



Child

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth Certificate
3	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4	Photo - passport size


----------



## ankurgentle16

Hi All,

Received my invite yesterday with below details:

Code - ANZSCO 261313
16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
18-Jan-2017: INVITED

Thanks to all for valuable inputs on this forum.


----------



## ashishjain

EOI submitted are not immune to most changes !

It totally depends on queue, try immitracker for an idea.



leoaditya said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> I am currently based in Melbourne. I have studied Accounting (2 years) in Australia and had submitted EOI for 189 in April 2016 with 60 points. Post scoring 8 each in PTE in October 2016, I updated my EOI to 70 points (with visa date of effect as 24th Oct 2016).
> 
> As per the latest Skill Select round, invitation has been granted to individuals with 70 points as on 12th Sep 2016.
> 
> Below are my questions:
> 
> - With the Accounting queue being jam packed, ANY IDEA how long before I would get my invitation accepted?
> 
> - Also, is there a possibility that Accounting will be removed from SOL list in July 2017.
> 
> - If yes, what happens to individuals who have already submitted their EOI? Does it get cancelled? If not, what happens to the pending EOIs.
> 
> Appreciate your response on this


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone,

I have received invitation for 189 yesterday and now I have started preparing the documents. I have some queries regarding the reference letters. 

I am currently working for a Turkey based company in Saudi Arabia. I was hired on project so I do not have any contacts in HR. The company is well-known in the middle east however they do not have very organized HR procedures so getting a reference letter from HR is not very easy. Moreover since most of the people in HR are Turkish and they are not very fluent speakers of English so I fear that if someone from DIBP contacts them for verifying the details they might not be very cooperative and they wont be able to communicate in an effective manner. 
However I can get a reference letter from my project manager very easily and he will allow me to write his contact details for any correspondence. So is it okay if I get a reference letter from my Project Manager instead of HR? The letter will be on company's letter head, there is no issue about that. My concern is since the letter head contains the details of the contact for the head office, DIBP might contact the head office directly for verification, so if I get a reference letter from my Project Manager, HR in head office might not be able to verify it. 
I need your suggestions regarding this.
Apart from the reference letter I can easily produce my bank statement and payslips as evidence of employment here. 

Looking forward to your response.

Thank you for all the help, the people here on expat forum are amazing 

*IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 JAN '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17*


----------



## lollymolly

I have a question guys when lodging my visa can I include my widowed mother and my child brother in it because they live with me and they are my responsibility in other words they are my dependents?

thanks in advance


----------



## lollymolly

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received invitation for 189 yesterday and now I have started preparing the documents. I have some queries regarding the reference letters.
> 
> I am currently working for a Turkey based company in Saudi Arabia. I was hired on project so I do not have any contacts in HR. The company is well-known in the middle east however they do not have very organized HR procedures so getting a reference letter from HR is not very easy. Moreover since most of the people in HR are Turkish and they are not very fluent speakers of English so I fear that if someone from DIBP contacts them for verifying the details they might not be very cooperative and they wont be able to communicate in an effective manner.
> However I can get a reference letter from my project manager very easily and he will allow me to write his contact details for any correspondence. So is it okay if I get a reference letter from my Project Manager instead of HR? The letter will be on company's letter head, there is no issue about that. My concern is since the letter head contains the details of the contact for the head office, DIBP might contact the head office directly for verification, so if I get a reference letter from my Project Manager, HR in head office might not be able to verify it.
> I need your suggestions regarding this.
> Apart from the reference letter I can easily produce my bank statement and payslips as evidence of employment here.
> 
> Looking forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you for all the help, the people here on expat forum are amazing
> 
> *IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 JAN '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17*


I also have the same problem I guess HR in all gulf countries are not with the quality of HR world wide the concept itself maybe new for middle eastrens


----------



## sultan_azam

lollymolly said:


> I have a question guys when lodging my visa can I include my widowed mother and my child brother in it because they live with me and they are my responsibility in other words they are my dependents?
> 
> thanks in advance


after 19th Nov, parents are not considered member of family unit

read this https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## scorpionking

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help. Kindly suggest whether or not to upload the eMedical report pdf in visa application ? Thanks


You need not upload the medical result. Hospital will do this.


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received invitation for 189 yesterday and now I have started preparing the documents. I have some queries regarding the reference letters.
> 
> I am currently working for a Turkey based company in Saudi Arabia. I was hired on project so I do not have any contacts in HR. The company is well-known in the middle east however they do not have very organized HR procedures so getting a reference letter from HR is not very easy. Moreover since most of the people in HR are Turkish and they are not very fluent speakers of English so I fear that if someone from DIBP contacts them for verifying the details they might not be very cooperative and they wont be able to communicate in an effective manner.
> However I can get a reference letter from my project manager very easily and he will allow me to write his contact details for any correspondence. So is it okay if I get a reference letter from my Project Manager instead of HR? The letter will be on company's letter head, there is no issue about that. My concern is since the letter head contains the details of the contact for the head office, DIBP might contact the head office directly for verification, so if I get a reference letter from my Project Manager, HR in head office might not be able to verify it.
> I need your suggestions regarding this.
> Apart from the reference letter I can easily produce my bank statement and payslips as evidence of employment here.
> 
> Looking forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you for all the help, the people here on expat forum are amazing
> 
> *IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 JAN '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17*


is the manager authorised to issue such letter ??

try to get a letter from HR, i know it is tough but try

if verification happens, DIBP/AHC will contact HR in your company, so if letter is issued by HR it will be the best


----------



## lollymolly

sultan_azam said:


> after 19th Nov, parents are not considered member of family unit
> 
> read this https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


that is frustrating as it may make me cancel the whole process cause a visitor or tourist visa won't do cause I have a brother who are still in school who needs to be a permanent residence to attend school

can child custody do that my mother won't bother to give away custody of him for me then I can include him and my mother can come on parent temporary visa?


----------



## sultan_azam

lollymolly said:


> that is frustrating as it may make me cancel the whole process cause a visitor or tourist visa won't do cause I have a brother who are still in school who needs to be a permanent residence to attend school
> 
> can child custody do that my mother won't bother to give away custody of him for me then I can include him and my mother can come on parent temporary visa?


Wait for expert comments

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ranagarima14

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Please arrrange payslips, tax statemenents, bank statement and employment reference letter from HR
> 
> BTW: You got CO contact quite early. All the best!


Thanks Abhinav!!!

So far I have one salary slip + tax document + bank statement. I hope it is sufficient as there is bleak chances of getting refrence letter from HR


----------



## kaju

lollymolly said:


> that is frustrating as it may make me cancel the whole process cause a visitor or tourist visa won't do cause I have a brother who are still in school who needs to be a permanent residence to attend school
> 
> can child custody do that my mother won't bother to give away custody of him for me then I can include him and my mother can come on parent temporary visa?


You can't apply to sponsor your mother for a Parent Visa until you have been an Australian Permanent Resident for 2 years.

At the time of the application, there would need to be half or more of any children she has permanently living in Australia.


----------



## kp123

Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats, whats your IED ??


----------



## Amrita.khangura

sultan_azam said:


> dont panic, you have 60 days to respond this visa invite
> 
> 
> first of all congratulations for the 189 invite, so now the myth is broken that if you have two EOI (189/190) you can receive invite for both with same email id
> 
> steps to follow
> 
> 1. think how to pay and arrange visa fees
> 2. collect documents and then file visa
> 3. do pcc and medicals after visa lodge, if you think pcc of some country you stayed will take time, initiate process for that country pcc before visa lodge
> 
> 
> research well before visa lodge, you have enough time to do this


Yeah congratulations  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

ranagarima14 said:


> abhinavfromdelhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please arrrange payslips, tax statemenents, bank statement and employment reference letter from HR
> 
> BTW: You got CO contact quite early. All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Abhinav!!!
> 
> So far I have one salary slip + tax document + bank statement. I hope it is sufficient as there is bleak chances of getting refrence letter from HR
Click to expand...

insist on letter from HR 

Try your best


----------



## LohithBangalore

Hey Guys,

Many thanks to all of you. I have been a silent observer of this forum. My many questions while filing the 189visa were posted or asked by someone else and i could benefit from those answers. 

On 17th Jan i got visa grant (direct grant) for me and my wife and without you all it wouldn't be possible. I have put my timeline and experience below. Hope it might help somebody. Just my 2 cents 

Code - ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
Points - 70
ACS Filed - 01 Dec 2016
ACS Assessment Received - 08 Dec 2016
EOI Submitted - 08 Dec 2016
EOI Invite Received - 21 Dec 2016
Visa Filed - 23 Dec 2016
Grant - 17 Jan 2017

What i would suggest others:
1) Be ready with all the docs once you submit EOI except PCC and Medicals.
2) If you are at-least 50% sure that you will get an invite in the next round, please pre-book medicals and PCC around that date. This saves time. Don't wait for CO to contact you.
3) Once you get EOI invite, get a ICICI travel card or any other travel card and load it with the amount you need to file visa. You can do this earlier itself if your sure of the total amount.
My total amount came upto 5,452.92 AUD (3600 Primary + 1800 Secondary + 52.92 Surcharge). I loaded 5460 AUD into my travel card a mere 7 AUD extra just in case but it did not get used up. I am left with 7 AUD in my travel card now 
I was foolish to think debit card would work but it didn't and i panicked and called all my friends for credit card with higher limit but to no avail. A great guy in this forum had posted the use of travel card to pay the fees. I did the same and I cant thank him enough.( I lost one day coz i wasn't prepared for this).
4) Submit all docs at once or watever docs you have submit your application by paying the fees. Over the next week or 15-20 days you can submit the remaining docs left. As and when i got the docs i uploaded till 15 Jan and got grant on 17th Jan. So don't worry you can upload the docs later but submit the application as early as possible.
5) Lastly and most importantly once your application is ready before submitting save it as a PDF and ask somebody to review it (if the person is aware of the visa process great but still have someone review it). I think this one step saved me from making few mistakes in my application. More mistakes more delay in getting grant so fill and review very carefully before submitting.

PS: I hadn't worked ever outside INDIA and I had just 2 MNC companies experience. This made my application fairly simple. For complicated applications just 1 extra tip - "search the forum" 

Thanks again all of you,
lohith


----------



## kp123

sultan_azam said:


> congrats, whats your IED ??




IED is 17th April , quite short time, probably because I need to fill form 815.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

LohithBangalore said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Many thanks to all of you. I have been a silent observer of this forum. My many questions while filing the 189visa were posted or asked by someone else and i could benefit from those answers.
> 
> On 17th Jan i got visa grant (direct grant) for me and my wife and without you all it wouldn't be possible. I have put my timeline and experience below. Hope it might help somebody. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> Points - 70
> ACS Filed - 01 Dec 2016
> ACS Assessment Received - 08 Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted - 08 Dec 2016
> EOI Invite Received - 21 Dec 2016
> Visa Filed - 23 Dec 2016
> Grant - 17 Jan 2017
> 
> What i would suggest others:
> 1) Be ready with all the docs once you submit EOI except PCC and Medicals.
> 2) If you are at-least 50% sure that you will get an invite in the next round, please pre-book medicals and PCC around that date. This saves time. Don't wait for CO to contact you.
> 3) Once you get EOI invite, get a ICICI travel card or any other travel card and load it with the amount you need to file visa. You can do this earlier itself if your sure of the total amount.
> My total amount came upto 5,452.92 AUD (3600 Primary + 1800 Secondary + 52.92 Surcharge). I loaded 5460 AUD into my travel card a mere 7 AUD extra just in case but it did not get used up. I am left with 7 AUD in my travel card now
> I was foolish to think debit card would work but it didn't and i panicked and called all my friends for credit card with higher limit but to no avail. A great guy in this forum had posted the use of travel card to pay the fees. I did the same and I cant thank him enough.( I lost one day coz i wasn't prepared for this).
> 4) Submit all docs at once or watever docs you have submit your application by paying the fees. Over the next week or 15-20 days you can submit the remaining docs left. As and when i got the docs i uploaded till 15 Jan and got grant on 17th Jan. So don't worry you can upload the docs later but submit the application as early as possible.
> 5) Lastly and most importantly once your application is ready before submitting save it as a PDF and ask somebody to review it (if the person is aware of the visa process great but still have someone review it). I think this one step saved me from making few mistakes in my application. More mistakes more delay in getting grant so fill and review very carefully before submitting.
> 
> PS: I hadn't worked ever outside INDIA and I had just 2 MNC companies experience. This made my application fairly simple. For complicated applications just 1 extra tip - "search the forum"
> 
> Thanks again all of you,
> lohith


Congratulations and thanks for the tips

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma

Hey Guys,

I was going to lodge my visa application and have this questions, asked by people earlier too, but I am adding a new perspective to it if anyone of you can shed some light. Basically the question is whether we should attach scan copies of notarized documents or normal scans of originals are sufficient and will not add any delay.

1. If we look here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist# it reads:

"You must provide documents to support your application for this visa. As part of the visa application process you will need to use ImmiAccount. You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount."

2. And if we looks here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info# it reads:

"Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."

Note that point1 does not say "original documents" anywhere whereas point2 does have that. So I would think that point2 superseeds point1 which means we need to arrange "certified copies" or originals per point2 and then per point1, high quality color scans of those documents (i.e. certified copies) should be taken.

What do you guys think about it and what are other doing?


----------



## sultan_azam

nkverma said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was going to lodge my visa application and have this questions, asked by people earlier too, but I am adding a new perspective to it if anyone of you can shed some light. Basically the question is whether we should attach scan copies of notarized documents or normal scans of originals are sufficient and will not add any delay.
> 
> 1. If we look here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist# it reads:
> 
> "You must provide documents to support your application for this visa. As part of the visa application process you will need to use ImmiAccount. You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount."
> 
> 2. And if we looks here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info# it reads:
> 
> "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."
> 
> Note that point1 does not say "original documents" anywhere whereas point2 does have that. So I would think that point2 superseeds point1 which means we need to arrange "certified copies" or originals per point2 and then per point1, high quality color scans of those documents (i.e. certified copies) should be taken.
> 
> What do you guys think about it and what are other doing?


I provided color scan of originals, 

Not a single document was attested in my case.

All the best

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma

LohithBangalore said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Many thanks to all of you. I have been a silent observer of this forum. My many questions while filing the 189visa were posted or asked by someone else and i could benefit from those answers.
> 
> On 17th Jan i got visa grant (direct grant) for me and my wife and without you all it wouldn't be possible. I have put my timeline and experience below. Hope it might help somebody. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> Points - 70
> ACS Filed - 01 Dec 2016
> ACS Assessment Received - 08 Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted - 08 Dec 2016
> EOI Invite Received - 21 Dec 2016
> Visa Filed - 23 Dec 2016
> Grant - 17 Jan 2017
> 
> What i would suggest others:
> 1) Be ready with all the docs once you submit EOI except PCC and Medicals.
> 2) If you are at-least 50% sure that you will get an invite in the next round, please pre-book medicals and PCC around that date. This saves time. Don't wait for CO to contact you.
> 3) Once you get EOI invite, get a ICICI travel card or any other travel card and load it with the amount you need to file visa. You can do this earlier itself if your sure of the total amount.
> My total amount came upto 5,452.92 AUD (3600 Primary + 1800 Secondary + 52.92 Surcharge). I loaded 5460 AUD into my travel card a mere 7 AUD extra just in case but it did not get used up. I am left with 7 AUD in my travel card now
> I was foolish to think debit card would work but it didn't and i panicked and called all my friends for credit card with higher limit but to no avail. A great guy in this forum had posted the use of travel card to pay the fees. I did the same and I cant thank him enough.( I lost one day coz i wasn't prepared for this).
> 4) Submit all docs at once or watever docs you have submit your application by paying the fees. Over the next week or 15-20 days you can submit the remaining docs left. As and when i got the docs i uploaded till 15 Jan and got grant on 17th Jan. So don't worry you can upload the docs later but submit the application as early as possible.
> 5) Lastly and most importantly once your application is ready before submitting save it as a PDF and ask somebody to review it (if the person is aware of the visa process great but still have someone review it). I think this one step saved me from making few mistakes in my application. More mistakes more delay in getting grant so fill and review very carefully before submitting.
> 
> PS: I hadn't worked ever outside INDIA and I had just 2 MNC companies experience. This made my application fairly simple. For complicated applications just 1 extra tip - "search the forum"
> 
> Thanks again all of you,
> lohith


Many congrats, which GSM handled your application and did you submit just color scans of the original documents or created certified copies and then took scan and uploaded?


----------



## LohithBangalore

nkverma said:


> Many congrats, which GSM handled your application and did you submit just color scans of the original documents or created certified copies and then took scan and uploaded?


Thank you.

GSM Adelaide. 

The docs which i had collected initially were both color scanned and attested by a notary. Few other docs which i uploaded later were just colored copies and didn't get them attested.
So i would say all my docs were colored copies with most of them attested but not all. If you can get them all colored and attested then nothing like it. 

All the best.


----------



## abhishek5855

Hello everyone.
I submitted my EOI- 221111 (Accountant General) on 17/01/2017 under 189 and got the invitation in a few hours (Australian date 18/01/2017).
I have filled up (but not submitted yet) the Visa application form under immiaccount.
Can anyone tell me the timing of form 80 and other forms and payments?
Thanks


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma

LohithBangalore said:


> Thank you.
> 
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> The docs which i had collected initially were both color scanned and attested by a notary. Few other docs which i uploaded later were just colored copies and didn't get them attested.
> So i would say all my docs were colored copies with most of them attested but not all. If you can get them all colored and attested then nothing like it.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you and enjoy your time.


----------



## manc0108

Guys, 

I have uploaded 59 documents in my visa application and only 1 place is left. If CO asks for additional papers where to upload remaining documents? Has anyone come across such situation?


----------



## usankara

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded 59 documents in my visa application and only 1 place is left. If CO asks for additional papers where to upload remaining documents? Has anyone come across such situation?


CO can remove some documents for you to upload if needed


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishek5855 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I submitted my EOI- 221111 (Accountant General) on 17/01/2017 under 189 and got the invitation in a few hours (Australian date 18/01/2017).
> I have filled up (but not submitted yet) the Visa application form under immiaccount.
> Can anyone tell me the timing of form 80 and other forms and payments?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


paying up will mark submission of visa application, 

you can upload documents after that


----------



## Fanish

Dears, Are you guys also facing the issue of login into IMMIACCOUNT ?.


----------



## manc0108

Fanish said:


> Dears, Are you guys also facing the issue of login into IMMIACCOUNT ?.


It is not available due to system maintenance on 18th Jan


----------



## natali-new

abhishek5855 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I submitted my EOI- 221111 (Accountant General) on 17/01/2017 under 189 and got the invitation in a few hours (Australian date 18/01/2017).
> I have filled up (but not submitted yet) the Visa application form under immiaccount.
> Can anyone tell me the timing of form 80 and other forms and payments?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


How many points ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow guys , day 111 for me 😢😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Guys, I have a doubt (shouldn't be at this stage)

Please advise me if my below understanding is 100% correct,

"The minimum English language threshold for visa 189 is IELTS - minimum 6 in all 4 modules & PTE - 50 in all 4 modules but no points will be awarded"

My IELTS score is 6, 6.5, 6 & 7 - Overall: 6.5, Competent English - Main applicant

My spouse PTE score is above 50 in all 4 modules, Competent English - dependent

I didn't claim any points for english and I uploaded my above score cards along with visa application

Does this meet the minimum english requirement for Visa 189 & shouldn't be a problem ?

Thanks !


----------



## Annichristie

Hello Guys,

CO contacts me today...

And ask for my husband PCC and Resume..

But I wonder.. I have already uploaded that documents with visible name..


----------



## lakhvinder1

Got my grant today... All the best to all who are waiting.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys managed to get connected finally, a guy picked up my call and he was very polite and patient. He asked for my passport no, dob, name, email id. He also looked up my details and told me that my file is being processed by Brisbane office 😢😢😢😢 and the my case was last looked into on jan 16. 😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

Yes, 100% correct !!

If you are not claiming points for English, Competent English is the minimum requirement which you both have !



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Guys, I have a doubt (shouldn't be at this stage)
> 
> Please advise me if my below understanding is 100% correct,
> 
> "The minimum English language threshold for visa 189 is IELTS - minimum 6 in all 4 modules & PTE - 50 in all 4 modules but no points will be awarded"
> 
> My IELTS score is 6, 6.5, 6 & 7 - Overall: 6.5, Competent English - Main applicant
> 
> My spouse PTE score is above 50 in all 4 modules, Competent English - dependent
> 
> I didn't claim any points for english and I uploaded my above score cards along with visa application
> 
> Does this meet the minimum english requirement for Visa 189 & shouldn't be a problem ?
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## ashishjain

I wondered too when they requested proof of functional English for wife !!

Sometimes, I believe they miss the documents to be looked upon. Human Error !!

Did you uploaded job resume or visa resume ? They are totally different. Visa Resume is shorter and nice form of the information already supplied in Form 80/1221.

It basically work as Index for them. Read this post on How to prepare resume for Australia Visa.

I am not sure how you uploaded PCC. However this time, merge the PCC document with Passport's Front and Back page.



Annichristie said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> CO contacts me today...
> 
> And ask for my husband PCC and Resume..
> 
> But I wonder.. I have already uploaded that documents with visible name..


----------



## ashishjain

Ray of Hope 



gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys managed to get connected finally, a guy picked up my call and he was very polite and patient. He asked for my passport no, dob, name, email id. He also looked up my details and told me that my file is being processed by Brisbane office 😢😢😢😢 and the my case was last looked into on jan 16. 😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢.


----------



## sridhar123

Finally... got the golden Grant mail today! Thanks to all the help from folks in expat forum without whom the journey wouldn't had been smooth


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sridhar123 said:


> Finally... got the golden Grant mail today! Thanks to all the help from folks in expat forum without whom the journey wouldn't had been smooth


Congratulations dude, which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridhar123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude, which team processed your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


GSM Adelaide.

All the best to you.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Congratulations Please share timeline Sridhar.


----------



## drasadqamar

sridhar123 said:


> Finally... got the golden Grant mail today! Thanks to all the help from folks in expat forum without whom the journey wouldn't had been smooth


Congratulations bro.. good luck 
Share your timelines


----------



## Annichristie

Hi Ashish,

Then what happened? Did you upload straight away.. then did ther reply you back or took another cycle to contact you..

Because I replied via email and immi account within a 15 min..


----------



## ashishjain

I replied with in 24 hours and this time I didn't upload straight away the letter but merged the letter from institution with her BTech degree and secondary school 's mark-sheets+certificates

First Co contact was just 3 days before.. so waiting for Grant now ! (positively hopeful)



Annichristie said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Then what happened? Did you upload straight away.. then did ther reply you back or took another cycle to contact you..
> 
> Because I replied via email and immi account within a 15 min..


----------



## andreyx108b

Annichristie said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> CO contacts me today...
> 
> And ask for my husband PCC and Resume..
> 
> But I wonder.. I have already uploaded that documents with visible name..




It happens upload it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divya_

lakhvinder1 said:


> Got my grant today... All the best to all who are waiting.


Wow.. after 2 months wait, you got a direct grant! That's encouraging. All the best and happy planning! 

Within these two months, did you at any point of time have a "Assessment in progress" status? 

Thanks,
Divya B.


----------



## sridhar123

drasadqamar said:


> Congratulations bro.. good luck
> Share your timelines


ACS +ve Result Received - March 2016.
EOI 189 (70 points) - April 2016.
Invitation - Sep 2016.
Medical, PCC and Visa Lodgement - Oct 2016
Grant - Jan 2017


----------



## lakhvinder1

divya_ said:


> Wow.. after 2 months wait, you got a direct grant! That's encouraging. All the best and happy planning!
> 
> Within these two months, did you at any point of time have a "Assessment in progress" status?
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya B.


Thanks Divya,

It always shown in received status for my case. I had uploaded the documents initially. I think they take time to verify the documents. They did verify my job through email(which i was not aware before manager told me). All the best to you. Hope to hear good news from you.


----------



## Winwan

Dear all, 

Today, my agent informed me that Brisbane CO, Lauren, requested for my wife "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". 

When we lodged our application on 21 Dec 2016, We uploaded our marriage certificate to both tab under mine and my wife name. But now CO only requesting for my wife and didn't ask for mine. 

My agent advised that CO might have missed it. So my agent emailed back to the CO with our marriage cert. 

I noticed Annichristie posted a similar issue. her CO asked for documents which she had provided earlier. Any thought on this?

Have they ever missed or overlooked a document submitted?
Is it possible that the CO missed my wife marriage certificate (which is identical to mine)? 
Should I provide more information for relationship evidence apart from marriage cert? 
When should I expect response from CO? A month?


----------



## Duygu

Hi everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, since the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect? by the way my date of submission is still writen as 15 th of december.
Thanks


----------



## ashishjain

What is your birthdate?

If you are still under 32 and above 25 then by no means DOE should change. This is brutal.

Invitation is always considered from 'Date of Effect'



Duygu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, since the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect? by the way my date of submission is still writen as 15 th of december.
> Thanks


----------



## ashishjain

Yes, it happens a lot. After it happened to me, I found that it happens with a lot of people.

If spouse Name is endorsed on your and your wife's passport then this time you can merge the Marriage Certificate and Passport copy of 2nd page. Just a thought else Marriage Certificate is good enough!



Winwan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today, my agent informed me that Brisbane CO, Lauren, requested for my wife "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse".
> 
> When we lodged our application on 21 Dec 2016, We uploaded our marriage certificate to both tab under mine and my wife name. But now CO only requesting for my wife and didn't ask for mine.
> 
> My agent advised that CO might have missed it. So my agent emailed back to the CO with our marriage cert.
> 
> I noticed Annichristie posted a similar issue. her CO asked for documents which she had provided earlier. Any thought on this?
> 
> Have they ever missed or overlooked a document submitted?
> Is it possible that the CO missed my wife marriage certificate (which is identical to mine)?
> Should I provide more information for relationship evidence apart from marriage cert?
> When should I expect response from CO? A month?


----------



## Duygu

So my points did not change because i am in the age range of 25- 32. But on pdf date of effect changed while on the main page of login is still as the old one. I read that it happenned to a lot of people on their birthday but i could not find an answer if it is a concern or not?


----------



## LohithBangalore

Winwan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today, my agent informed me that Brisbane CO, Lauren, requested for my wife "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse".
> 
> When we lodged our application on 21 Dec 2016, We uploaded our marriage certificate to both tab under mine and my wife name. But now CO only requesting for my wife and didn't ask for mine.
> 
> My agent advised that CO might have missed it. So my agent emailed back to the CO with our marriage cert.
> 
> I noticed Annichristie posted a similar issue. her CO asked for documents which she had provided earlier. Any thought on this?
> 
> Have they ever missed or overlooked a document submitted?
> Is it possible that the CO missed my wife marriage certificate (which is identical to mine)?
> Should I provide more information for relationship evidence apart from marriage cert?
> When should I expect response from CO? A month?


When i submitted the application i was married just 6 months back. To prove marriage evidence, along with my marriage certificate, i created a collage of our marriage photos(arnd 8 photos), saved it as PDF and uploaded. I also uploaded my Marriage invitation card  just to be on safer side and it worked well for me.


----------



## monti_d

Hello Guys

There is a slight confusion in completing few questions in form 929.



6. At which office was the application lodged?
Should I enter "Online Application" or "Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)" or any other?


13. Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder


Do I need to enter details of my cancelled passport or should I leave it blank?


----------



## Winwan

Thanks lohith, 

I got married about 6 months ago. I only submitted my marriage certificate. I will do what you have suggested. Thank you. 



LohithBangalore said:


> When i submitted the application i was married just 6 months back. To prove marriage evidence, along with my marriage certificate, i created a collage of our marriage photos(arnd 8 photos), saved it as PDF and uploaded. I also uploaded my Marriage invitation card  just to be on safer side and it worked well for me.


----------



## Winwan

Thank you for your suggestion



ashishjain said:


> Yes, it happens a lot. After it happened to me, I found that it happens with a lot of people.
> 
> If spouse Name is endorsed on your and your wife's passport then this time you can merge the Marriage Certificate and Passport copy of 2nd page. Just a thought else Marriage Certificate is good enough!


----------



## vasanth240

ashishjain said:


> Do we have someone who lodged their visa application on Jan 01?
> 
> Just interested to know


Actually i did :lalala:


----------



## sultan_azam

monti_d said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> There is a slight confusion in completing few questions in form 929.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. At which office was the application lodged?
> Should I enter "Online Application" or "Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)" or any other?
> 
> 
> 13. Details of other passport(s) held by the applicant/visa holder
> 
> 
> Do I need to enter details of my cancelled passport or should I leave it blank?


instead of filling the long form, you can provide the change details online

inside immiaccount -- UPDATE US


----------



## hariyerra

Guys, I have renewed my passport due to change of address. I applied for PCC on this new passport. However, I have got PCC UK for older passport. Do I need to upload both passports while submitting documents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monti_d

sultan_azam said:


> instead of filling the long form, you can provide the change details online
> 
> inside immiaccount -- UPDATE US


Thanks Sultan Azam for the response...

I have updated the online application "Update Us" section and after that, under my application, I can see the there is an option to attach Form 929 under attach documents section that "Travel Document" section. Hence, I am filling form 929.


----------



## emily910726

Hi guys, I have a simple question, how does job verification work? Will they call your employer and verify your work experience even though I didn't provide my employer's contact?

I got my ACS passed because of my 3 yrs work experience, but I didn't claim any points from that, do they still need job verification?


----------



## ashishjain

Yes, it's advisable to upload old passport copies as well. This information is asked in Form 80 as well.

I would recommend merging the passport copies in below manner.
1. New Passport Front Page
2. New Passport Back Page
3. Old Passport Front Page
4. Old Passport Back Page
5. All Pages with visa stamps

Note: Though new passport has old passport number but that's not sufficient. It is recommended to upload old passport details as well.




hariyerra said:


> Guys, I have renewed my passport due to change of address. I applied for PCC on this new passport. However, I have got PCC UK for older passport. Do I need to upload both passports while submitting documents?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

Probability is low that they will do job verification in your case.

They do Job verification not for the sake of verifying job details however how truthful you are in providing the information. When something looks fishy, they does that. Most people submitting Statutory Declaration under goes through it but there are some cases where job verification happens for people who submitted reference letter on letterhead.

While most of the documents (passport, pcc, national IDs) are easy to obtain and also they can check themselves having ties with several governments. They are skeptical of education and job proofs.

The percentage of failing job proofs is little higher for obvious reasons and hence they do it most of the time.



emily910726 said:


> Hi guys, I have a simple question, how does job verification work? Will they call your employer and verify your work experience even though I didn't provide my employer's contact?
> 
> I got my ACS passed because of my 3 yrs work experience, but I didn't claim any points from that, do they still need job verification?


----------



## rmg123

I completed all documentation and lodged Visa on 13th Dec.
As per Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications someone should have been assigned to me by now.
But there is no status update on my application.
Should I be concerned?
Asking because looking at signatures of many of you the visa was lodged after me and most have CO assigned.


----------



## ashishjain

rmg123 said:


> I completed all documentation and lodged Visa on 13th Dec.
> As per Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications someone should have been assigned to me by now.
> But there is no status update on my application.
> Should I be concerned?
> Asking because looking at signatures of many of you the visa was lodged after me and most have CO assigned.


Look it this way, CO has been assigned and is currently looking at your case however didn't feel to contact you because as of now he is satisfied with the provided documents.

You might get Direct Grant !!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rmg123 said:


> I completed all documentation and lodged Visa on 13th Dec.
> As per Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications someone should have been assigned to me by now.
> But there is no status update on my application.
> Should I be concerned?
> Asking because looking at signatures of many of you the visa was lodged after me and most have CO assigned.


Iif your documentation is pucca you will not receive co assignment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

31 days since CO contact ray:

The wait... the wait... its killing me


----------



## Annichristie

praveendas said:


> 31 days since CO contact ray:
> 
> The wait... the wait... its killing me


same one contacted me to re-upload some doc..

May be human error.. 


For me after 36 days of wait wait starts again from Day 1..

which team r u with?


----------



## praveendas

Annichristie said:


> same one contacted me to re-upload some doc..
> 
> 
> 
> May be human error..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me after 36 days of wait wait starts again from Day 1..
> 
> 
> 
> which team r u with?




GSM Adelaide- Lisa was my CO.

Not sure if we have family accompanying it takes more time to get the Grant? As more processing steps..

Employment related check would have been done during ACS.

Not sure on what basis the delay?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm

praveendas said:


> GSM Adelaide- Lisa was my CO.
> 
> Not sure if we have family accompanying it takes more time to get the Grant? As more processing steps..
> 
> Employment related check would have been done during ACS.
> 
> Not sure on what basis the delay?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt if they do any checks during ACS. 

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP, Logded-9th Nov, CO contact-1st Dec, Uploaded Docs-27th Dec, Status-Assessment in progress)


----------



## andreyx108b

Annichristie said:


> same one contacted me to re-upload some doc..
> 
> 
> 
> May be human error..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me after 36 days of wait wait starts again from Day 1..
> 
> 
> 
> which team r u with?




Its totally normal. Some files get corrupted and cant be open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

112days 😢😢😢😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kudians

Hi all, I got the ITA on the Jan 4th round (As analyst programmer). Just started the application however have few queries, really appreciate your feedback....
( i had posted this on 2016 as well hope to get some answers either here or there!)


- For indians do can we leave the national ID as no? I have a pan card. But in the forum there are different opinions, if thats considered a national ID. Has anyone apply for Visa with National ID s no and got the Grant?

- About the dates on the education (also employment), as I don't know the exact start dates of my degrees. and for employment some of the letter have only month/year?

- I have an incomplete degree, where I did most of the course work in 2002-2004, but haven't got the degree yet, may i know how to enter that info in the immi account.

- I am an Indian but currently living in Singapore as a PR. Should I submit my Singapore PR card / Drivers license details under , "Other Identity Documents"?

- I am not claiming points for my spouse, but do I still need to get her education / employment attested and upload ?

- My wife BC doesn't have her name on it, I tried to get a letter from Indian Embassy in SG, but that letter says, this certificate is true as the the passport. So its referring back to the passport. So wondering if which one should i submit now? or both?

- Do we need to certify every single documents as True Copies (from a notary?) Or only the main docs like Passports / BC / MC etc. (And no need for salary slips / bank statements etc.. )

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## Saad55

When you submitt your 189 file onshore, do we get a bridging visa or we stay on the same visa. Someone told me that we remain on our previous visa if it's still remaining..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHULLAR81

visa 489 is granted for SA.

Can I land in Melbourne instead of Adelaide.??????????


----------



## gandhiaarti02

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon. 

ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
ACS : 30 Sep 2016 
EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


----------



## pushkar1985

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Congratulations  way to go 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## praveendas

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017




Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Congratulations!! All the best for your move to Oz now...

QQ: Did you get your medicals done after receiving the ITA but prior to paying the visa fees??

I am also planning to do the same but was not sure if I can do this after receiving the ITA (mostly I saw people doing this at EoI stage only).

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BHULLAR81

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Congrats....


----------



## gandhiaarti02

enygma said:


> Congratulations!! All the best for your move to Oz now...
> 
> QQ: Did you get your medicals done after receiving the ITA but prior to paying the visa fees??
> 
> I am also planning to do the same but was not sure if I can do this after receiving the ITA (mostly I saw people doing this at EoI stage only).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks for the best wishes 

I had done my medicals after ITA and before Visa Lodge. "My Health Declarations" should be used before Visa lodge only. There is no condition related to ITA in this.


----------



## sultan_azam

Saad55 said:


> When you submitt your 189 file onshore, do we get a bridging visa or we stay on the same visa. Someone told me that we remain on our previous visa if it's still remaining..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as far as i know you get a bridging visa if current visa expires and you have lodged a PR application, experts can guide more


----------



## abhishek5855

natali-new said:


> How many points ?


75 for 189

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismail_Aus

ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
CO Contacted :
PCC : Jan 10 2017
Medical : Jan 3 2017
VISA Grant : 

I applied VISA on December 27 and it is still in received status. What could be the reasons that it is not picked yet. Want to know if I am missing something


----------



## omsaibaba

Hi Guys,

I have 65 for 189 and 70 for 190..

I submitted my EOI today 01/20/17..

I worked 2.2 years in USA. Can someone tell me how to get FBI PCC done for my case in hyderabad? Do you know any finger print agencies in Hyderabad..


----------



## aki07

Subscribing


----------



## aki07

Congrats mate!! All the Best...


----------



## aki07

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes
> 
> I had done my medicals after ITA and before Visa Lodge. "My Health Declarations" should be used before Visa lodge only. There is no condition related to ITA in this.



Congrats Mate!! All the best...


----------



## ashvi

Subscribing


----------



## Maryha

Hey All, 

also joining. Just submitted my 189 application on January 18. Hope this goes fast, as I decided not to claim points for work experience and low-risk country. 

Have a nice weekend and good luck!
Maryah

EOI January 4th, 2017 with 65 points for 271311 
Age (30), PTE (20), Education (15)
Invitation January 18, 2017
Applied January 18
Medicals next week


----------



## hammadtahir

Dear Experts,
Does any one has any idea about the average processing time for EA on Fast Track ??


----------



## pushkar1985

hammadtahir said:


> Dear Experts,
> Does any one has any idea about the average processing time for EA on Fast Track ??


It will be done in 2-3 weeks. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## lollymolly

hello everyone I have a question with the vetassess site I'm filling my skill assessment application when I get to the higher education tap and fill my information and try to click save&continue it doesn't click the page stays as it is only if I clicked cancel it goes back 

what might be the reason for that?


----------



## pbg_1981

Hi Everyone,
I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
I have certain questions:
1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
If no, can we put aadhar card and pancard in other identity documents?
2. On Pancard, My name is displayed as First name as my first name only and followed by Surname, whereas my passport is having First name: my name and Father name followed by Surname. So whether should I enter this as Identity documents and how should I enter. Should I enter as it is displayed (First Name as my first name only and followed by Surname)
3. I have added my wife, 1 daughter and 1 son in visa application.
There is one question:
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
What should I say : Yes or No as my wife is also accompanying.
4. I am Masters in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Its' equivalency is: Masters.
In Education details: Highest recognised qualification obtained: So Should I enter here: Masters Degree in Science, Business and Technology?
I have entered Masters Degree Science, Business and Technology in EOI.
5. In Education details, Should I enter HSC/SSC as Other - Non AQF accreditation?
6. In my experience details: I have 12 years of experience after Bachelor degree and have 2 previous employer for 4 years and current employer from Sept 2008. Should I enter points claim for all jobs?
7. Payment Options:
I have credit card with Rs 4.25 lacs limit. I talked to Credit Card customer care. 
I have to pay AUD7200+ Conversion fees (3.5%)+15% of Conversion fees. Total it may come upto Rs 395K. 
I have one friend in Australia having credit card and agreed to pay using his credit card. 
I asked to HDFC, but they asked me to show VISA and travel ticket.
Which Options Should I Opt: Should I use My Credit Card or use my Australian friends credit card?
8. Which are the documents we need to upload after payment?
Need your opinion.
Thanks in advance.
Kind request to give your advice.


----------



## mtc

natali-new said:


> How many points ?


First of all heartiest congrats. Can you help me with positive skill assessment,as I am also looking for the same job code. Any help would be highly appreciated.
Thanks 
BR 
mtc


----------



## ashishjain

Answers below QUOTE in BLUE



pbg_1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
> I have certain questions:
> 1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
> If no, can we put aadhar card and pancard in other identity documents?
> It is perfectly fine to leave National Identity Document blank and providing Aadhaar/Driving License etc. in other identity documents.
> 
> 2. On Pancard, My name is displayed as First name as my first name only and followed by Surname, whereas my passport is having First name: my name and Father name followed by Surname. So whether should I enter this as Identity documents and how should I enter. Should I enter as it is displayed (First Name as my first name only and followed by Surname)
> To avoid confusion don't upload PAN card. It's not a required document. Keep the consistency when providing documents. Even a slightest difference will require justification later on.
> 
> 3. I have added my wife, 1 daughter and 1 son in visa application.
> There is one question:
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> What should I say : Yes or No as my wife is also accompanying.
> Please Choose No. Your kids are as dependant on you as your wife. Legally only you have custody of your kids until you get separated and court gives custody to any one else.
> 4. I am Masters in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Its' equivalency is: Masters.
> In Education details: Highest recognised qualification obtained: So Should I enter here: Masters Degree in Science, Business and Technology?
> I have entered Masters Degree Science, Business and Technology in EOI.
> Yes, it's masters. Again, consistency with EOI !!
> 
> 5. In Education details, Should I enter HSC/SSC as Other - Non AQF accreditation?
> NO need to enter the Secondary education details. If you read carefully they only need details of Tertiary Education which means graduation and after.
> 
> 6. In my experience details: I have 12 years of experience after Bachelor degree and have 2 previous employer for 4 years and current employer from Sept 2008. Should I enter points claim for all jobs?
> Fill in as assessed by EA. Enter all job details but mark that job period as non-relevant (do not claim points for this) which was assessed by EA as non-relavant (the years cutted from job experience evaluation)
> 
> 7. Payment Options:
> I have credit card with Rs 4.25 lacs limit. I talked to Credit Card customer care.
> I have to pay AUD7200+ Conversion fees (3.5%)+15% of Conversion fees. Total it may come upto Rs 395K.
> I have one friend in Australia having credit card and agreed to pay using his credit card.
> I asked to HDFC, but they asked me to show VISA and travel ticket.
> Which Options Should I Opt: Should I use My Credit Card or use my Australian friends credit card?
> It's a big amount and your friend can pay from his card now but he would certainly require this amount sooner. I mean, you never know by when your visa will arrive and when you'll pay him. Will you write a cheque to his family here or pay him in AUD later? If later is the option, I would suggest you to make the payment yourself. You will earn atleast 10000 points on HDFC Credit Card for this transaction and if this is Regalia, FCY Mark up Fee is just 1.8 or 2%. Also look at the interest you'll earn in this period of 50 days on this big amount. Paying from Credit Card is after all 'Interest Free Loan' for atleast 20 days and maximum upto 50 days.
> 
> I'd suggest paying through HDFC Regalia Card.
> 
> 8. Which are the documents we need to upload after payment?
> Need your opinion.
> Thanks in advance.
> Kind request to give your advice.
> Identity documents, Health assessment, PCC, Passport, Form 80, Form1221, Resume, Spouse English Evidence, Education transcripts and certificates, JOb offer letter, payslips, roles & responsibilities letter, tax returns, bank statements etc.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

I got a mail from CO asking for PCC 

I got PCC issued by Delhi Police and attached with my account 

But now there comment is it must be issued by regional passport office


----------



## bigm0n

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I got a mail from CO asking for PCC
> 
> I got PCC issued by Delhi Police and attached with my account
> 
> But now there comment is it must be issued by regional passport office


This is height now. 
There are many people residing overseas If they are also asked for regional PCC then it's big mess.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 115 😢😢😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

I am about to submit my EOI and I have issues with my education.

I studied my 1st two year in University of NSW.

I transferred and completed my final 2 years at the University of Sydney.

Which one should I put ? Do I put only the uni I graduated from - University of Sydney or do I put both of them ? 

Thanks !


----------



## dreamsanj

pbg_1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
> I have certain questions:
> 1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
> If no, can we put aadhar card and pancard in other identity documents?
> 2. On Pancard, My name is displayed as First name as my first name only and followed by Surname, whereas my passport is having First name: my name and Father name followed by Surname. So whether should I enter this as Identity documents and how should I enter. Should I enter as it is displayed (First Name as my first name only and followed by Surname)
> 3. I have added my wife, 1 daughter and 1 son in visa application.
> There is one question:
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> What should I say : Yes or No as my wife is also accompanying.
> 4. I am Masters in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Its' equivalency is: Masters.
> In Education details: Highest recognised qualification obtained: So Should I enter here: Masters Degree in Science, Business and Technology?
> I have entered Masters Degree Science, Business and Technology in EOI.
> 5. In Education details, Should I enter HSC/SSC as Other - Non AQF accreditation?
> 6. In my experience details: I have 12 years of experience after Bachelor degree and have 2 previous employer for 4 years and current employer from Sept 2008. Should I enter points claim for all jobs?
> 7. Payment Options:
> I have credit card with Rs 4.25 lacs limit. I talked to Credit Card customer care.
> I have to pay AUD7200+ Conversion fees (3.5%)+15% of Conversion fees. Total it may come upto Rs 395K.
> I have one friend in Australia having credit card and agreed to pay using his credit card.
> I asked to HDFC, but they asked me to show VISA and travel ticket.
> Which Options Should I Opt: Should I use My Credit Card or use my Australian friends credit card?
> 8. Which are the documents we need to upload after payment?
> Need your opinion.
> Thanks in advance.
> Kind request to give your advice.


Mainframe at answer are already given above.. For payment.. 

Please go to various banks and enquire about forex cards.. Icici.. Hdfc.. I got it from Cox and kings.. It's cheaper options than banks.. Send me pm.. I will explain.. 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## dreamsanj

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I got a mail from CO asking for PCC
> 
> I got PCC issued by Delhi Police and attached with my account
> 
> But now there comment is it must be issued by regional passport office


In India only passport office is authorised to give you pcc.. 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

dreamsanj said:


> abhinavfromdelhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mail from CO asking for PCC
> 
> I got PCC issued by Delhi Police and attached with my account
> 
> But now there comment is it must be issued by regional passport office
> 
> 
> 
> In India only passport office is authorised to give you pcc..
> 
> eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
> invite 190- may 5/2016
> visa lodge - may 25/2016
> status:received
> grant : to be updated
Click to expand...

Sir delhi police website had this option. I took that one.

Thanks for your message here on the other group ;-)


----------



## andreyx108b

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I got a mail from CO asking for PCC
> 
> I got PCC issued by Delhi Police and attached with my account
> 
> But now there comment is it must be issued by regional passport office




Comment from who?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

Finally, the wait and frustration came to an end 

Got my PR today! 

Thanks for all the support and motivation from the group members! You guys are the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

praveendas said:


> Finally, the wait and frustration came to an end
> 
> Got my PR today!
> 
> Thanks for all the support and motivation from the group members! You guys are the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## praveendas

pushkar1985 said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec




Thanks Buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

praveendas said:


> Finally, the wait and frustration came to an end
> 
> Got my PR today!
> 
> Thanks for all the support and motivation from the group members! You guys are the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy. Can u please share ur code and timeline. 

RKS


----------



## ranagarima14

praveendas said:


> Finally, the wait and frustration came to an end
> 
> Got my PR today!
> 
> Thanks for all the support and motivation from the group members! You guys are the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations!!!

That is so quick (Y)


----------



## ashishjain

There is nothing like regional PCC !! So, no heights !

RPO is only a facilitation centre opened to reduce operational work-head of main centres. For eg. Delhi has only 1 main application centre at RkPuram but 3 supporting RPOs i.e. Shalimar Bagh, Gurgaon, ITO.

So, PCC issued by RPO is a PCC issued by MEA, India.

People residing overseas have to contact India Embassy to get PCC.





bigm0n said:


> This is height now.
> There are many people residing overseas If they are also asked for regional PCC then it's big mess.


----------



## ashishjain

Unfortunately, there is a big confusion around this but Foreign countries like UK, US and Australia do not recognize PCC from Delhi Police (I think, either they are aware of the reputation of our dear police or the majority of people acquire PCC from MEA/RPO and hence they consider it more valid)

If your passport details are updated with in last 12 months and are linked to your Aadhaar, you will get the PCC on same day (either on NO police verification basis or Post-police verification basis) else you'll get the PCC with-in 7 working days after Police verification (Pre-police verification).

You can apply for PCC on passport.gov.in. The procedure is same as for acquiring new passport or renewing passport online.



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Sir delhi police website had this option. I took that one.
> 
> Thanks for your message here on the other group ;-)


----------



## ashishjain

I believe it depends on 'What is mentioned in your degree certificate/transcripts?'

If I'd be in your situation, in EOI, I would have provided details of 'Uni of Sydney' as that's where I was in Final year. BUt during visa lodge in Form 80, I'd provided exac details of my instituitions in past 10 years.

So, for EOI, it's perfectly fine to go with graduating institution !!



zaback21 said:


> I am about to submit my EOI and I have issues with my education.
> 
> I studied my 1st two year in University of NSW.
> 
> I transferred and completed my final 2 years at the University of Sydney.
> 
> Which one should I put ? Do I put only the uni I graduated from - University of Sydney or do I put both of them ?
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

andreyx108b said:


> abhinavfromdelhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a mail from CO asking for PCC
> 
> I got PCC issued by Delhi Police and attached with my account
> 
> But now there comment is it must be issued by regional passport office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment from who?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Andy 

This comment is from case officer. 

Ok any idea if the other documents are assessed?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Thanks Ashish very helpful


----------



## lollymolly

lollymolly said:


> hello everyone I have a question with the vetassess site I'm filling my skill assessment application when I get to the higher education tap and fill my information and try to click save&continue it doesn't click the page stays as it is only if I clicked cancel it goes back
> 
> what might be the reason for that?


Anyone know about this problem?


----------



## ashishjain

Did you tried changing your internet browser?




lollymolly said:


> Anyone know about this problem?


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Need help in this Pls. I got an email with the below statement. I am unable to understand what they are asking for.

Information from another person or organisation
_In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation
about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character
and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed
to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When
the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as
soon as possible.
If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
without the Department taking any further action to obtain the requested information. If you
are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact
details provided below._

Can someone help me understand what is this ?


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Hi All

Is it mandatory that non migrating Applicants also need to do PCC and medicals?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 115 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Ismail_Aus said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it mandatory that non migrating Applicants also need to do PCC and medicals?


I think yes as long as they are your dependents and on your application even if not migrating.others pls share your views if different.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

I wanna apply for ACS under Computer Systems and Network Engineer Category.
My profile is as follows:
Education: MSc in Network System from United Kingdom
Experience: 5 Years as Management Information Systems Officer (duties include both Systems and Network)
PTE Score: Overall 90 (Listening 90, Reading 86, Speaking 90, Writing 89)

Please provide me a sample reference letter with roles and responsibilities.

Thank You.


----------



## praveendas

RKS20 said:


> Congratulations buddy. Can u please share ur code and timeline.
> 
> RKS


ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
IELTS - 7.5 overall , ACS: 10 Points(5-8yrs)

Submit EOI : 31/10/2016 (S-89, S-90 NSW,VIC)

Invite Received : S 190 NSW on 15/11 , S 189 on 22/11
PCC : 24/11/2016 , Medicals : 21/12/2016

VISA Lodged for S 189 on 09/12/2016 

CO Contact(For medicals) - 20/12/2016 (GSM Adelaide - LISA)

Grant : 23/01/2017

https://myimmitracker.com/signs/au/v...189/case-10588


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Thanks a lot.

My ANZSCO is 263111 and I have no idea about the timelines because it all depends on how fast I can get reference letter from my employer.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Is GSM Brisbane slow ?


----------



## drasadqamar

praveendas said:


> RKS20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations buddy. Can u please share ur code and timeline.
> 
> RKS
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> IELTS - 7.5 overall , ACS: 10 Points(5-8yrs)
> 
> Submit EOI : 31/10/2016 (S-89, S-90 NSW,VIC)
> 
> Invite Received : S 190 NSW on 15/11 , S 189 on 22/11
> PCC : 24/11/2016 , Medicals : 21/12/2016
> 
> VISA Lodged for S 189 on 09/12/2016
> 
> CO Contact(For medicals) - 20/12/2016 (GSM Adelaide - LISA)
> 
> Grant : 23/01/2017
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/signs/au/v...189/case-10588
Click to expand...

Congratulations bro. I also.lodged visa on 9th December and provided all docs by 27th December but still waiting for grant


----------



## zaback21

ashishjain said:


> I believe it depends on 'What is mentioned in your degree certificate/transcripts?'
> 
> If I'd be in your situation, in EOI, I would have provided details of 'Uni of Sydney' as that's where I was in Final year. BUt during visa lodge in Form 80, I'd provided exac details of my instituitions in past 10 years.
> 
> So, for EOI, it's perfectly fine to go with graduating institution !!



Thanks mate. My Certificate mentions The University of Sydney. I didn't graduated from UNSW just did the 1st two years. I submitted the 1st two years transcript of UNSW + final 2 years transcript of Sydney + graduation certificate of Sydney to Engineers Australia for MSA.

My graduation certificate says The University of Sydney, EA in the assessment letter also said my Bachelor Degree of Sydney falls under AQF, so all those are fine.

I added The University of Sydney in my EOI since I have graduation certificate from there.

I want to know if I also have to add the UNSW in my EOI, because I didn't graduated from UNSW so just confused. I don't want to have any issue for not declaring UNSW in my education history since it is also secondary study.

Thanks !


----------



## lollymolly

ashishjain said:


> Did you tried changing your internet browser?


yeah I used both internet explorer and chrome


----------



## Johnmathew123

I have received ITA for 189 on 21 Dec . I have got all the documents ready 
but found a small problem.

1.) I had got ACS done for Business Analyst role using Standard Declaration from Work collegue on Stamp paper for Company 1 and Roles & responsibility letter from Company 2.
2.) My correct Employment start date in Company 1 is Dec 2005 ,however in the Standard Declaration ,it is wrongly mentioned as Feb 2005.
3.) ACS has considered my experience from Apr 2008 and guess they ignored the mistake in Standard Declaration.


Should I go ahead and submit the same Declaration to IMMI also or should I get a new one ?


----------



## pbg_1981

Hi Ashish for your reply.
I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
I have certain questions:
1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
If no, can we put aadhar card and pancard in other identity documents?
*It is perfectly fine to leave National Identity Document blank and providing Aadhaar/Driving License etc. in other identity documents.*
Ok, I will upload aadhar card only for me as well as wife, daughter. My Fathers name is not full, is it ok or not?
2. On Pancard, My name is displayed as First name as my first name only and followed by Surname, whereas my passport is having First name: my name and Father name followed by Surname. So whether should I enter this as Identity documents and how should I enter. Should I enter as it is displayed (First Name as my first name only and followed by Surname)
*To avoid confusion don't upload PAN card. It's not a required document. Keep the consistency when providing documents. Even a slightest difference will require justification later on.*
I will not upload pancard details for this section.

3. I have added my wife, 1 daughter and 1 son in visa application.
There is one question:
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
What should I say : Yes or No as my wife is also accompanying.
Please Choose No. Your kids are as dependant on you as your wife. Legally only you have custody of your kids until you get separated and court gives custody to any one else.
Perfectly fine
4. I am Masters in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Its' equivalency is: Masters.
In Education details: Highest recognised qualification obtained: So Should I enter here: Masters Degree in Science, Business and Technology?
I have entered Masters Degree Science, Business and Technology in EOI.
Yes, it's masters. Again, consistency with EOI !!
*I dont remember whether I have shared HSC/SSC data with Engineers Australia while skills assesement., but I have mentioned it in EOI. So should I include it in Immiaccount ( visa application)- Please suggest me its very important
*
5. In Education details, Should I enter HSC/SSC as Other - Non AQF accreditation?
NO need to enter the Secondary education details. If you read carefully they only need details of Tertiary Education which means graduation and after.
*I dont remember whether I have shared HSC/SSC data with Engineers Australia while skills assesement., but I have mentioned it in EOI. So should I include it in Immiaccount ( visa application)- Please suggest me its very important

6. In my experience details: I have 12 years of experience after Bachelor degree and have 2 previous employer for 4 years and current employer from Sept 2008. Should I enter points claim for all jobs?
Fill in as assessed by EA. Enter all job details but mark that job period as non-relevant (do not claim points for this) which was assessed by EA as non-relavant (the years cutted from job experience evaluation)
ok

7. Payment Options:
I have credit card with Rs 4.25 lacs limit. I talked to Credit Card customer care.
I have to pay AUD7200+ Conversion fees (3.5%)+15% of Conversion fees. Total it may come upto Rs 395K.
I have one friend in Australia having credit card and agreed to pay using his credit card.
I asked to HDFC, but they asked me to show VISA and travel ticket.
Which Options Should I Opt: Should I use My Credit Card or use my Australian friends credit card?
It's a big amount and your friend can pay from his card now but he would certainly require this amount sooner. I mean, you never know by when your visa will arrive and when you'll pay him. Will you write a cheque to his family here or pay him in AUD later? If later is the option, I would suggest you to make the payment yourself. You will earn atleast 10000 points on HDFC Credit Card for this transaction and if this is Regalia, FCY Mark up Fee is just 1.8 or 2%. Also look at the interest you'll earn in this period of 50 days on this big amount. Paying from Credit Card is after all 'Interest Free Loan' for atleast 20 days and maximum upto 50 days.

I'd suggest paying through HDFC Regalia Card.

I need to take a call on this

8. Which are the documents we need to upload after payment?
Need your opinion.
Thanks in advance.
Kind request to give your advice.
Identity documents, Health assessment, PCC, Passport, Form 80, Form1221, Resume, Spouse English Evidence, Education transcripts and certificates, JOb offer letter, payslips, roles & responsibilities letter, tax returns, bank statements etc.
I believe Form 80 & Form 1221 are online form of 17 pages in immiaccount, please correct me if i am wrong?
Also Job ref letter and payslips are needed from all employer?
which bank statement? Joint or salary account?*


----------



## sid syd

Dear Brothers how are you all I have a query I hope you guys can help me again. I have lodged my visa 189 on 18 sept 2016 as 261312 and my pport was expiring in 6 mnths I was unable to submit my pc now as soon as I recievd my new pport I have submited all asked docs, but very nxt day my CO contact me to re submit my passport with jps stamp its been more than 8 weeks now since I have sumitted my docs I havent heard from my CO yet. What you guys think when can i expect my grant I have emailed them to but no response from gsm adelaide My CO name is Samantha.


----------



## aki07

praveendas said:


> Finally, the wait and frustration came to an end
> 
> Got my PR today!
> 
> Thanks for all the support and motivation from the group members! You guys are the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Mate!!! All the very Best...


----------



## praveendas

aki07 said:


> Congrats Mate!!! All the very Best...




Thanks Buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

Hi folks,
I have query regarding medicals. 

Background: I received ITA on Jan 4 and was planning to file the Visa application by the end of Feb (needed some time to arrange docs and funds). 
Now, in order to make up for this delay in filing the application, I decided to go for Medicals via "My Health Declaration" route and successfully created & submitted the application, generated HAP IDs (for me, souse and child) and booked appointment for later in this week.
But in the mean time two things happened that have impacted my plan, first, I have to make an urgent travel for 3-4 weeks (thus will miss my appointment) and second, I was able to arrange all required docs/finds and am all set to file the application now.

The query: 
Should I go ahead with "My Health Declaration" route or should I file the application and then go for Medicals? 

In case I stick to former ("My Health Declaration" route), does this mean I can't file the visa application till all of us i.e. me, spouse and child are done with our medicals and the results are available? If this is true, then it can be an issue for me as due to this travel my medical would be delayed and if for any reason (though the chances are less) the travel gets extended, i may even miss the 60 day timeline to file the visa application.

Now, If I chose the latter, then what happens to the "My Health Declaration" application, Do I need to delete/remove that application from my immi account or is there any thing else that needs to be done here?

Can someone please guide me here.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ashishjain

*When to do medicals before or after lodging visa ?*

Currently, you have both options available and that makes things complex sometimes.

While filling the visa application, they would ask you for each applicant (i.e. you and your dependents) that if you all or any one of you gone through health assessment. For those, you say Yes, you'll have to provide their HAP IDs and your Health declarations will be linked automatically.

Considering your travel, I would strongly suggest you to file visa application ( by no means, you would like to miss the deadline).

It is completely optional whether you link existing HAP IDs or not. If you link the existing HAP IDs then Case Officer will only email you later to get the medicals done. 
If you don't link the HAP IDs, the Case Officer will generate new HAP IDs for you and ask you to get the medicals done.

In both case, you'll get further 28 days which if you will communicate to Case Officer can be extended.


Concluding, I would say that file visa application as soon as possible and link existing HAP IDs. It is totally up-to you that when you will go for medicals. 

Also, medicals aren't necessary to be done near home. You can do your medicals from the destination city if there is any authorized center there.

and not all family members are required to go together for medicals. Each one will have their own e-referral letter generated from e-Medical to be taken to medical centre's immigration desk with their passport.





enygma said:


> Hi folks,
> I have query regarding medicals.
> 
> Background: I received ITA on Jan 4 and was planning to file the Visa application by the end of Feb (needed some time to arrange docs and funds).
> Now, in order to make up for this delay in filing the application, I decided to go for Medicals via "My Health Declaration" route and successfully created & submitted the application, generated HAP IDs (for me, souse and child) and booked appointment for later in this week.
> But in the mean time two things happened that have impacted my plan, first, I have to make an urgent travel for 3-4 weeks (thus will miss my appointment) and second, I was able to arrange all required docs/finds and am all set to file the application now.
> 
> The query:
> Should I go ahead with "My Health Declaration" route or should I file the application and then go for Medicals?
> 
> In case I stick to former ("My Health Declaration" route), does this mean I can't file the visa application till all of us i.e. me, spouse and child are done with our medicals and the results are available? If this is true, then it can be an issue for me as due to this travel my medical would be delayed and if for any reason (though the chances are less) the travel gets extended, i may even miss the 60 day timeline to file the visa application.
> 
> Now, If I chose the latter, then what happens to the "My Health Declaration" application, Do I need to delete/remove that application from my immi account or is there any thing else that needs to be done here?
> 
> Can someone please guide me here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ashishjain

Unfortunately, no one can comment and tell that when CO will look upon your file.

Don't worry. All we can do is pray and wish.

May you and we all get it soon 



sid syd said:


> Dear Brothers how are you all I have a query I hope you guys can help me again. I have lodged my visa 189 on 18 Sept 2016 as 261312 and my pport was expiring in 6 months I was unable to submit my pcc now as soon as I received my new pport I have submitted all asked docs, but very next day my CO contact me to re submit my passport with jps stamp its been more than 8 weeks now since I have submitted my docs I haven't heard from my CO yet. What you guys think when can i expect my grant I have emailed them to but no response from GSM Adelaide My CO name is Samantha.


----------



## ashishjain

*Incorrect dates in Statutory Declaration*

If you stick to existing Statutory Declaration then your information will remain synced to ACS else it will be synced to your actual dates.

The bitter part of the mistake is that you tried to over claimed the job experience and sweet part is only realizing it.

I'd suggest you to mark correct dates in visa lodge for below reasons:
1. Mistake with ACS is a lot smaller than mistake with DIBP. DIBP can block your prospective future attempts on any kind of visa. Provide right information to them.
2. That period(dec2005-apr2008) is anyway, you are going to mark irrelevant.

So, get a new SD and submit it to DIBP (Don't forget to get it notarized)



Johnmathew123 said:


> I have received ITA for 189 on 21 Dec . I have got all the documents ready
> but found a small problem.
> 
> 1.) I had got ACS done for Business Analyst role using Standard Declaration from Work colleague on Stamp paper for Company 1 and Roles & responsibility letter from Company 2.
> 2.) My correct Employment start date in Company 1 is Dec 2005 ,however in the Standard Declaration ,it is wrongly mentioned as Feb 2005.
> 3.) ACS has considered my experience from Apr 2008 and guess they ignored the mistake in Standard Declaration.
> 
> 
> Should I go ahead and submit the same Declaration to IMMI also or should I get a new one ?


----------



## lakhvinder1

Ismail_Aus said:


> Need help in this Pls. I got an email with the below statement. I am unable to understand what they are asking for.
> 
> Information from another person or organisation
> _In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation
> about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character
> and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed
> to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
> You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When
> the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as
> soon as possible.
> If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
> without the Department taking any further action to obtain the requested information. If you
> are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact
> details provided below._
> 
> Can someone help me understand what is this ?


They have asked you to submit Health,PCC,SKill assessment and English Test reports


----------



## lakhvinder1

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> I wanna apply for ACS under Computer Systems and Network Engineer Category.
> My profile is as follows:
> Education: MSc in Network System from United Kingdom
> Experience: 5 Years as Management Information Systems Officer (duties include both Systems and Network)
> PTE Score: Overall 90 (Listening 90, Reading 86, Speaking 90, Writing 89)
> 
> Please provide me a sample reference letter with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Thank You.


I had used the attached format. Hope it help you


----------



## ashishjain

See *Bold Green* !



pbg_1981 said:


> Hi Ashish for your reply.
> I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
> I have certain questions:
> 1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
> If no, can we put aadhar card and pancard in other identity documents?
> *It is perfectly fine to leave National Identity Document blank and providing Aadhaar/Driving License etc. in other identity documents.*
> Ok, I will upload aadhar card only for me as well as wife, daughter. My Fathers name is not full, is it ok or not?
> *Yes, that's fine. It happened in some documents of my wife.*
> 
> 2. On Pancard, My name is displayed as First name as my first name only and followed by Surname, whereas my passport is having First name: my name and Father name followed by Surname. So whether should I enter this as Identity documents and how should I enter. Should I enter as it is displayed (First Name as my first name only and followed by Surname)
> *To avoid confusion don't upload PAN card. It's not a required document. Keep the consistency when providing documents. Even a slightest difference will require justification later on.*
> I will not upload pancard details for this section.
> 
> 3. I have added my wife, 1 daughter and 1 son in visa application.
> There is one question:
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> What should I say : Yes or No as my wife is also accompanying.
> *Please Choose No. Your kids are as dependant on you as your wife. Legally only you have custody of your kids until you get separated and court gives custody to any one else.*
> Perfectly fine
> 
> 4. I am Masters in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Its' equivalency is: Masters.
> In Education details: Highest recognised qualification obtained: So Should I enter here: Masters Degree in Science, Business and Technology?
> I have entered Masters Degree Science, Business and Technology in EOI.
> *Yes, it's masters. Again, consistency with EOI !!*
> 
> 
> 5. In Education details, Should I enter HSC/SSC as Other - Non AQF accreditation?
> *NO need to enter the Secondary education details. If you read carefully they only need details of Tertiary Education which means graduation and after.*
> I dont remember whether I have shared HSC/SSC data with Engineers Australia while skills assesement., but I have mentioned it in EOI. So should I include it in Immiaccount ( visa application)- Please suggest me its very important
> *Do not give any extra information in immiaccount while lodging the visa application. Giving Information more than required is not suggested. Anyways, they ask for this information in Form 80/1221. When you will fill these forms, you'll provide this information. Do not provide it in education section during visa lodge. Since, you mentioned it in EOI, it may be copied over to immiaccount. Feel free to remove it. They are primarily interested in your tertiary education. You can provide primary and secondary education documents and information later on while uploading documents after fee payment. *
> 
> 6. In my experience details: I have 12 years of experience after Bachelor degree and have 2 previous employer for 4 years and current employer from Sept 2008. Should I enter points claim for all jobs?
> Fill in as assessed by EA. Enter all job details but mark that job period as non-relevant (do not claim points for this) which was assessed by EA as non-relavant (the years cutted from job experience evaluation)
> ok
> 
> 7. Payment Options:
> I have credit card with Rs 4.25 lacs limit. I talked to Credit Card customer care.
> I have to pay AUD7200+ Conversion fees (3.5%)+15% of Conversion fees. Total it may come upto Rs 395K.
> I have one friend in Australia having credit card and agreed to pay using his credit card.
> I asked to HDFC, but they asked me to show VISA and travel ticket.
> Which Options Should I Opt: Should I use My Credit Card or use my Australian friends credit card?
> It's a big amount and your friend can pay from his card now but he would certainly require this amount sooner. I mean, you never know by when your visa will arrive and when you'll pay him. Will you write a cheque to his family here or pay him in AUD later? If later is the option, I would suggest you to make the payment yourself. You will earn atleast 10000 points on HDFC Credit Card for this transaction and if this is Regalia, FCY Mark up Fee is just 1.8 or 2%. Also look at the interest you'll earn in this period of 50 days on this big amount. Paying from Credit Card is after all 'Interest Free Loan' for atleast 20 days and maximum upto 50 days.
> 
> I'd suggest paying through HDFC Regalia Card.
> 
> *I need to take a call on this*
> 
> 8. Which are the documents we need to upload after payment?
> Need your opinion.
> Thanks in advance.
> Kind request to give your advice.
> Identity documents, Health assessment, PCC, Passport, Form 80, Form1221, Resume, Spouse English Evidence, Education transcripts and certificates, JOb offer letter, payslips, roles & responsibilities letter, tax returns, bank statements etc.
> *I believe Form 80 & Form 1221 are online form of 17 pages in immiaccount, please correct me if i am wrong?
> Also Job ref letter and payslips are needed from all employer?
> which bank statement? Joint or salary account?*
> *
> 1. Form 80 - you'll need to submit for you and your wife and Form 1221 for yourself while uploading the documents. They are not 17 pages in immiaccount but PDF Form. Fill them, print them, scan them and upload.
> 2. Yes, Job reference letter required for all organisations you worked with or statutory declaration. I believe you already have them as prepared for skill assessment.
> 3. Payslips (atleast first and last of each employer you worked with). If that's not available then whatever documents you have to prove for example tax returns, bank statements.
> 4. Bank statements for past 5 years (atleast 2 years recommended) of you and your spouse irrespective of normal or joint or salary !
> *


----------



## CaJn

sid syd said:


> Dear Brothers how are you all I have a query I hope you guys can help me again. I have lodged my visa 189 on 18 sept 2016 as 261312 and my pport was expiring in 6 mnths I was unable to submit my pc now as soon as I recievd my new pport I have submited all asked docs, but very nxt day my CO contact me to re submit my passport with jps stamp its been more than 8 weeks now since I have sumitted my docs I havent heard from my CO yet. What you guys think when can i expect my grant I have emailed them to but no response from gsm adelaide My CO name is Samantha.


Our timelines are similar, I submitted on 16/Sep and CO from Adelaide contacted for medicals, PCC, along with other docs (as I was still uploading). Replied on 18/Oct its been 98 days since information was provided.

As mentioned below we have to keep hoping that our grant should come soon and wait with bated breath!



ashishjain said:


> Unfortunately, no one can comment and tell that when CO will look upon your file.
> 
> Don't worry. All we can do is pray and wish.
> 
> May you and we all get it soon


----------



## divya_

Hi guys,

Got my grant today. Direct grant - Team Adelaide. This forum helped me to stay calm and focused. IED: Oct 31, 2017


----------



## aadhimona

*Statutory declaration for 1st 2 years where all team members & manager left company*

For statutory declaration -
The first 2 years of exp was in a different team from the current team. But none of them who worked with me including the manager is in the current company. 
For the rest of the years of experience i will be able to get the signature. Any suggestions on what can be done for 1st 2 years of work. I have got the experience certificate for the 1st 2 years, but no one to certify the roles and work done during the same.
Inputs/suggestions welcome


----------



## gonnabeexpat

divya_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Direct grant - Team Adelaide. This forum helped me to stay calm and focused. IED: Oct 31, 2017


Please share your timeline

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Is GSM Brisbane slow ?




The same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divya_

gonnabeexpat said:


> Please share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Anything more is needed other than what is in my signature? Please let me know!


----------



## aadhimona

*BSc Bangalore university Syllabus 2005-07*

:fingerscrossed: Could someone please share the transcript or syllabus for BSc Computer Science form Bangalore university for the year 2005 -07 batch


----------



## gonnabeexpat

divya_ said:


> Anything more is needed other than what is in my signature? Please let me know!


Sorry iam on tapa talk. Congratulations all the best for your future endeavors 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

divya_ said:


> Anything more is needed other than what is in my signature? Please let me know!


Omfg, you got grant in just 20 days wow. Could you please share the list of documents you shared for employment proof?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

I faced this with 2 companies and HR was very helpful to me. When they figured out that my Line managers left the org, they get it signed from HOD !!



aadhimona said:


> For statutory declaration -
> The first 2 years of exp was in a different team from the current team. But none of them who worked with me including the manager is in the current company.
> For the rest of the years of experience i will be able to get the signature. Any suggestions on what can be done for 1st 2 years of work. I have got the experience certificate for the 1st 2 years, but no one to certify the roles and work done during the same.
> Inputs/suggestions welcome


----------



## divya_

gonnabeexpat said:


> Omfg, you got grant in just 20 days wow. Could you please share the list of documents you shared for employment proof?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


For my employment in India, I uploaded my Offer letter, a few salary slips, Tax return of that year and experience letter. Also the reference letter from my lead. 

For employments from the U.A.E, I submitted the offer letter, pay slips/ salary certificate (bank statements when they are not available), experience letter and the ACS format R&R in letter head for the past employments. For current one, got it from my colleague. 

That's all.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

divya_ said:


> For my employment in India, I uploaded my Offer letter, a few salary slips, Tax return of that year and experience letter. Also the reference letter from my lead.
> 
> For employments from the U.A.E, I submitted the offer letter, pay slips/ salary certificate (bank statements when they are not available), experience letter and the ACS format R&R in letter head for the past employments. For current one, got it from my colleague.
> 
> That's all.


Ok so if i understand correctly you submitted statutory declaration for current employment. Am i correct?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## divya_

gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok so if i understand correctly you submitted statutory declaration for current employment. Am i correct?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Kind of.. Statutory declaration is usually for self right? In my case my senior and colleague did it for me, vouching my roles and responsibilities. If both can be called that, then that is it


----------



## gonnabeexpat

divya_ said:


> Kind of.. Statutory declaration is usually for self right? In my case my senior and colleague did it for me, vouching my roles and responsibilities. If both can be called that, then that is it


Yes it is . Did you get that on a stamp paper ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## divya_

Yep and did that in front of a notary too


----------



## gonnabeexpat

divya_ said:


> Yep and did that in front of a notary too


Divya, i have jumped only one company so far, for previous company i submitted reference letter and for current company i submitted sd from my colleague along with bona fide employment letter. Still nothing      . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## divya_

gonnabeexpat said:


> Divya, i have jumped only one company so far, for previous company i submitted reference letter and for current company i submitted sd from my colleague along with bona fide employment letter. Still nothing      .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I know it can be frustrating.. I am very bad at waiting myself that even these few days were a little nerve wrecking for me. 

I thought I might get it after a very long time (because I have traveled extensively and lived in 4 different countries) or very quickly for the same reason. Thankfully the latter happened!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

divya_ said:


> I know it can be frustrating.. I am very bad at waiting myself that even these few days were a little nerve wrecking for me.
> 
> I thought I might get it after a very long time (because I have traveled extensively and lived in 4 different countries) or very quickly for the same reason. Thankfully the latter happened!


The wait is indeed horrendous. Glad that you didn't have to go through that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

Guys, I have a query and need you people's suggestion. If two person lodges visa on the same day, one is single and the other is married with a kid. Means there is one application for the first guy whereas for the other there will be three applications. Will there be a delay for the second guy? Means will the delay be based on the applicants in a single application. Some suggestion would be helpful.


----------



## aadhimona

ashishjain said:


> I faced this with 2 companies and HR was very helpful to me. When they figured out that my Line managers left the org, they get it signed from HOD !!


Thank you. But i am still looking for suggestions on how to go about it. Some companies HR will also not help. I have already checked with them and they say it is not in their policy to issue such a reference certificate. If there is any other suggestion, pls let me know.


----------



## ashishjain

I am not sure but I think even if both cases can be picked simultaneously, marital status and number of dependents aren't the sole criteria. It may be that other person visited a lot of countries or has poor financial assets or have family members earlier caught in some visa scam then such conditions will require more rigorous checks on that other person.

Of-course, in normal situations, more dependents means more checks and hence possible delay !! (and same with more employments etc.)

You don't worry buddy, you'll get it soon 



vasanth240 said:


> Guys, I have a query and need you people's suggestion. If two person lodges visa on the same day, one is single and the other is married with a kid. Means there is one application for the first guy whereas for the other there will be three applications. Will there be a delay for the second guy? Means will the delay be based on the applicants in a single application. Some suggestion would be helpful.


----------



## vasanth240

ashishjain said:


> I am not sure but I think even if both cases can be picked simultaneously, marital status and number of dependents aren't the sole criteria. It may be that other person visited a lot of countries or has poor financial assets or have family members earlier caught in some visa scam then such conditions will require more rigorous checks on that other person.
> 
> Of-course, in normal situations, more dependents means more checks and hence possible delay !! (and same with more employments etc.)
> 
> You don't worry buddy, you'll get it soon


Thank you my friend for caring, hope we both get ours very soon!


----------



## zaback21

My Course name is : Bachelor of Engineering – Aerospace Engineering with Space Technology

Now do I write in Education History My Course:

*Bachelor of Aerospace Engineering* Or *BEng Aerospace Engg with Space Tech * or *Aerospace Engineering with Space Technology*

I am applying for 190 Visa. Which name do you think will help NSW employers find me more in their EOI search ?

In *BEng Aerospace Engg with Space Tech*, the word engineering is not there but it contains the name of the whole degree. To me, the best looks *Aerospace Engineering with Space Technology* but it doesn't contain Bachelor in it but I did selected Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology. Which one is the best you guys reckon ?

Thanks !


----------



## rmg123

*Confused*

Got PCC medicals done in 1st week of Dec.
Submitted Visa application in 2nd week of Dec.
Medical was finalized in 7 days and I also uploaded all docs by mid-Dec.
Attached 25 documents, all thorough (like Form 80 and Form 1221 also) and employment history has commonly known companies.
Still NOTHING!
For employment I have reference letters on company letter head for all.
For those claiming points I have included: Offer Letter, Latest Appraisal Letter, Salary Slips, Bank account statement, Superannuation document, tax returns. Did I miss anything?
And most people I see lodged after me on immitracker have been granted. 
Can't understand what possibly could be the reason for delay? uke:
Should I send a mail to DIBP


----------



## MG22

It is too early to get worried. I am on similar timelines but there are many who many waiting for long.

I don't see any specific pattern of Grant but with your documentation, you should get a direct grant soon. 

Please share your full timeline




rmg123 said:


> Got PCC medicals done in 1st week of Dec.
> Submitted Visa application in 2nd week of Dec.
> Medical was finalized in 7 days and I also uploaded all docs by mid-Dec.
> Attached 25 documents, all thorough (like Form 80 and Form 1221 also) and employment history has commonly known companies.
> Still NOTHING!
> For employment I have reference letters on company letter head for all.
> For those claiming points I have included: Offer Letter, Latest Appraisal Letter, Salary Slips, Bank account statement, Superannuation document, tax returns. Did I miss anything?
> And most people I see lodged after me on immitracker have been granted.
> Can't understand what possibly could be the reason for delay? uke:
> Should I send a mail to DIBP


----------



## enygma

ashishjain said:


> Currently, you have both options available and that makes things complex sometimes.
> 
> While filling the visa application, they would ask you for each applicant (i.e. you and your dependents) that if you all or any one of you gone through health assessment. For those, you say Yes, you'll have to provide their HAP IDs and your Health declarations will be linked automatically.
> 
> Considering your travel, I would strongly suggest you to file visa application ( by no means, you would like to miss the deadline).
> 
> It is completely optional whether you link existing HAP IDs or not. If you link the existing HAP IDs then Case Officer will only email you later to get the medicals done.
> If you don't link the HAP IDs, the Case Officer will generate new HAP IDs for you and ask you to get the medicals done.
> 
> In both case, you'll get further 28 days which if you will communicate to Case Officer can be extended.
> 
> 
> Concluding, I would say that file visa application as soon as possible and link existing HAP IDs. It is totally up-to you that when you will go for medicals.
> 
> Also, medicals aren't necessary to be done near home. You can do your medicals from the destination city if there is any authorized center there.
> 
> and not all family members are required to go together for medicals. Each one will have their own e-referral letter generated from e-Medical to be taken to medical centre's immigration desk with their passport.


Wow, this really helps clarify the things for me. Thanks for such a detailed reply mate.

Cheers!!


----------



## pbg_1981

Hi Ashish for your reply.
I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
I have certain questions:
1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
If no, can we put aadhar card and pancard in other identity documents?
It is perfectly fine to leave National Identity Document blank and providing Aadhaar/Driving License etc. in other identity documents.
Ok, I will upload aadhar card only for me as well as wife, daughter. My Fathers name is not full, is it ok or not?
Yes, that's fine. It happened in some documents of my wife.
OK

2. On Pancard, My name is displayed as First name as my first name only and followed by Surname, whereas my passport is having First name: my name and Father name followed by Surname. So whether should I enter this as Identity documents and how should I enter. Should I enter as it is displayed (First Name as my first name only and followed by Surname)
To avoid confusion don't upload PAN card. It's not a required document. Keep the consistency when providing documents. Even a slightest difference will require justification later on.
I will not upload pancard details for this section.

3. I have added my wife, 1 daughter and 1 son in visa application.
There is one question:
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
What should I say : Yes or No as my wife is also accompanying.
Please Choose No. Your kids are as dependant on you as your wife. Legally only you have custody of your kids until you get separated and court gives custody to any one else.
Perfectly fine

4. I am Masters in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Its' equivalency is: Masters.
In Education details: Highest recognised qualification obtained: So Should I enter here: Masters Degree in Science, Business and Technology?
I have entered Masters Degree Science, Business and Technology in EOI.
Yes, it's masters. Again, consistency with EOI !!


5. In Education details, Should I enter HSC/SSC as Other - Non AQF accreditation?
NO need to enter the Secondary education details. If you read carefully they only need details of Tertiary Education which means graduation and after.
I dont remember whether I have shared HSC/SSC data with Engineers Australia while skills assesement., but I have mentioned it in EOI. So should I include it in Immiaccount ( visa application)- Please suggest me its very important
Do not give any extra information in immiaccount while lodging the visa application. Giving Information more than required is not suggested. Anyways, they ask for this information in Form 80/1221. When you will fill these forms, you'll provide this information. Do not provide it in education section during visa lodge. Since, you mentioned it in EOI, it may be copied over to immiaccount. Feel free to remove it. They are primarily interested in your tertiary education. You can provide primary and secondary education documents and information later on while uploading documents after fee payment.
*As you said to delete HSC/SSC education details in immiaccount section though I have entered it in EOI application and as it is transfered. Are you sure Sir to delete HSC /SSC records in immiaccount?*

6. In my experience details: I have 12 years of experience after Bachelor degree and have 2 previous employer for 4 years and current employer from Sept 2008. Should I enter points claim for all jobs?
Fill in as assessed by EA. Enter all job details but mark that job period as non-relevant (do not claim points for this) which was assessed by EA as non-relavant (the years cutted from job experience evaluation)
ok

7. Payment Options:
I have credit card with Rs 4.25 lacs limit. I talked to Credit Card customer care.
I have to pay AUD7200+ Conversion fees (3.5%)+15% of Conversion fees. Total it may come upto Rs 395K.
I have one friend in Australia having credit card and agreed to pay using his credit card.
I asked to HDFC, but they asked me to show VISA and travel ticket.
Which Options Should I Opt: Should I use My Credit Card or use my Australian friends credit card?
It's a big amount and your friend can pay from his card now but he would certainly require this amount sooner. I mean, you never know by when your visa will arrive and when you'll pay him. Will you write a cheque to his family here or pay him in AUD later? If later is the option, I would suggest you to make the payment yourself. You will earn atleast 10000 points on HDFC Credit Card for this transaction and if this is Regalia, FCY Mark up Fee is just 1.8 or 2%. Also look at the interest you'll earn in this period of 50 days on this big amount. Paying from Credit Card is after all 'Interest Free Loan' for atleast 20 days and maximum upto 50 days.

I'd suggest paying through HDFC Regalia Card.

I need to take a call on this

8. Which are the documents we need to upload after payment?
Need your opinion.
Thanks in advance.
Kind request to give your advice.
Identity documents, Health assessment, PCC, Passport, Form 80, Form1221, Resume, Spouse English Evidence, Education transcripts and certificates, JOb offer letter, payslips, roles & responsibilities letter, tax returns, bank statements etc.
I believe Form 80 & Form 1221 are online form of 17 pages in immiaccount, please correct me if i am wrong?
Also Job ref letter and payslips are needed from all employer?
which bank statement? Joint or salary account?

1. Form 80 - you'll need to submit for you and your wife and Form 1221 for yourself while uploading the documents. They are not 17 pages in immiaccount but PDF Form. Fill them, print them, scan them and upload.
2. Yes, Job reference letter required for all organisations you worked with or statutory declaration. I believe you already have them as prepared for skill assessment.
3. Payslips (atleast first and last of each employer you worked with). If that's not available then whatever documents you have to prove for example tax returns, bank statements.
4. Bank statements for past 5 years (atleast 2 years recommended) of you and your spouse irrespective of normal or joint or salary !


----------



## ashishjain

Absolutely your choice. It's not required while filling in the visa information. You can provide this information in Form 80 with supporting documents but it's not required in immiaccount.

If you are being too skeptical then keep it !!



pbg_1981 said:


> *As you said to delete HSC/SSC education details in immiaccount section though I have entered it in EOI application and as it is transfered. Are you sure Sir to delete HSC /SSC records in immiaccount?*


----------



## niharika13

Subscribing 

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodge 24 Jan 17


----------



## vasanth240

My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


----------



## divya_

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


Congrats Vasanth! We both have similar timelines.. When's your IED?


----------



## vasanth240

divya_ said:


> Congrats Vasanth! We both have similar timelines.. When's your IED?


Hi Divya it's 03/01


----------



## vikaschandra

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


congratulations vasanth


----------



## ashishjain

Fantastic... NEWS 



vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


----------



## aadhimona

*Problem with reference letter for fr*



ashishjain said:


> I faced this with 2 companies and HR was very helpful to me. When they figured out that my Line managers left the org, they get it signed from HOD !!


Have anyone faced such a scenario where you are unable to get the reference contact for the first few years of career since the team members or the manager is no more in the team, also the team now i heard is closed down. I do have my experience certificate. The person who was a lead during that time will sign for me, but he doesnt have experience certificate of that time as proof.


----------



## Siddiquions

*Expected Time*

Dear all, 

with 65 points, i have applied for VS 189 and 190 with 70 points on 12th of January 2017. 

Any clue for the invitation time?

ENG: 10 
EXP: 5
Age: 30
Australian 2 year Education: 5
Bachelors Degree: 15

Total : 65

EOI date: 12th Jan, 2017.


----------



## MG22

Congrats Vasanth.

How many applicants in your visa. I lodged on 26 Dec and yet to see any update so just curious if my case is more complex than yours. I have spouse and 3 kids.

what documents did u submit for Job and spouse English




vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


----------



## niharika13

Hello everone, i submitted my visa last night on immiacc. But after that in my application skill assessment field of partner is coming blank. Has anybody faced sane issue? I am claiming points for partner so just worried. Kindly advice.

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodge 24 Jan 17


----------



## niharika13

Hello everyone,
After visa submission partner skill assessment fields are coming blank. Has anybody faced similar issue?

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodge 24 Jan 17


----------



## Krish29

Hi Experts,

I have a query on how to update the Employment history in IMMI & other forms for my first company. 

I have worked in 2 companies so far. In my first company, I had 5 different designations(Trainee, Associate, Senior, Lead, Principal), but ACS had considered experience from Senior engg. I had updated employment in Skillselect as per designation wise. Should I follow the same in IMMI and other forms or Can I club the ACS approved exp into a single entry (Senior+Lead+Principal)? In my resume, I have clubbed all my previous company exp under a single entry. So Iam confused on which way to follow. 

In my second cum current company, I have a single designation, so i have no confusion. 

Your suggestions are highly appreciable.


----------



## grajesh115

I am planning to lodge 189 visa with 60 points for Anzasco code 261313, what could be the chances to get invite ? as I will loose 5 points if I wont hget invite by May as my age crosses over 32. 

One more query as well, If i file EOI with 60 points later can I alter and claim for spouse 5 points? as my wife yet to give PTE ..Please suggest what needs to be done...Thanks...


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

grajesh115 said:


> I am planning to lodge 189 visa with 60 points for Anzasco code 261313, what could be the chances to get invite ? as I will loose 5 points if I wont hget invite by May as my age crosses over 32.
> 
> One more query as well, If i file EOI with 60 points later can I alter and claim for spouse 5 points? as my wife yet to give PTE ..Please suggest what needs to be done...Thanks...




Rajesh, don't worry you may lose 5 points only if you reach 33. If your age is between 32 & 33 you still get 30 points for age and that's how the Skill select system calculates. I experienced the same. You can update your spouse points - partner skills assessment at any point of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grajesh115

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Rajesh, don't worry you may lose 5 points only if you reach 33. If your age is between 32 & 33 you still get 30 points for age and that's how the Skill select system calculates. I experienced the same. You can update your spouse points - partner skills assessment at any point of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rajesh,

Thanks for the quick response.. I am not in between 32 to 33 ..anyidea what could be chances to get invite with 60 points ?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

grajesh115 said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.. I am not in between 32 to 33 ..anyidea what could be chances to get invite with 60 points ?




It's a long wait list bro ! Not sure how many months. Can anyone pls comment ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

MG22 said:


> Congrats Vasanth.
> 
> How many applicants in your visa. I lodged on 26 Dec and yet to see any update so just curious if my case is more complex than yours. I have spouse and 3 kids.
> 
> what documents did u submit for Job and spouse English


Myself, spouse and kid


----------



## vasanth240

niharika13 said:


> Hello everone, i submitted my visa last night on immiacc. But after that in my application skill assessment field of partner is coming blank. Has anybody faced sane issue? I am claiming points for partner so just worried. Kindly advice.
> 
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> Education : 15
> Spouse : 5
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> Visa lodge 24 Jan 17


I faced the same issue, however in my case I did not claim the points, I think the is a bug in their site, don't worry, I got my grant, I did not raise any ticket for update


----------



## vasanth240

niharika13 said:


> Hello everone, i submitted my visa last night on immiacc. But after that in my application skill assessment field of partner is coming blank. Has anybody faced sane issue? I am claiming points for partner so just worried. Kindly advice.
> 
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> Education : 15
> Spouse : 5
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> Visa lodge 24 Jan 17


I faced the same issue, however in my case I did not claim the points, I think there is a bug in their site, don't worry, I got my grant, I did not raise any ticket for update


----------



## rmg123

MG22 said:


> It is too early to get worried. I am on similar timelines but there are many who many waiting for long.
> 
> I don't see any specific pattern of Grant but with your documentation, you should get a direct grant soon.
> 
> Please share your full timeline


Thanks! Here is my timeline:

ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Points: 70-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+5(Exp)
PTE-A: 90 (ALL) :15 Sept 2016
ACS : 30 Sep 2016
EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Does anyone know anyone who lodged before 14th Dec and still has no update. For e.g.


----------



## rmg123

MG22 said:


> It is too early to get worried. I am on similar timelines but there are many who many waiting for long.
> 
> I don't see any specific pattern of Grant but with your documentation, you should get a direct grant soon.
> 
> Please share your full timeline


Thanks! Here is my timeline:

ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE-A: 90 (ALL) : 07 July 2016
ACS Applied : 15 Oct 2016
ACS: +ve - 4 years : 28 Oct 2016
EOI Applied : 28 Oct 2016
EOI Invitation : 08 Nov 2016
Medicals Done : 09 Dec 2016
PCC : 13 Dec 2016
Visa Lodge : 13 Dec 2016
Medicals "Finalized": 16 Dec 2016
Last document upl : 16 Dec 2016
ray:
Points: 70-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+5(Exp)

My status is "Received" and hasn't changed. Theoretically I have people tell me for direct grant there is no CO assigned but hasn't it been long now?

*Does anyone know anyone who lodged before 14th Dec and still has no update and status is just "Received"*


----------



## sounddonor

Guys 

Is it ok to not claims for some employees because of less evidence such as pay slips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

Lodged my VISA today morning. Got my HAP ID and was lucky enough at one Panel Doctors to have a cancellation today, so they could accomodate us today itself..!!

Now the long wait begins. Lets see how it goes..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fugitive_4u

sanjeewa said:


> Guys
> 
> Is it ok to not claims for some employees because of less evidence such as pay slips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have claimed points for these employment, then it's not OK. However you can submit IT Returns, Tax slips, bank statements etc as evidence.

Otherwise, it is perfectly OK...


----------



## sounddonor

fugitive_4u said:


> If you have claimed points for these employment, then it's not OK. However you can submit IT Returns, Tax slips, bank statements etc as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, it is perfectly OK...


Thanks bro.

I am still waiting to my invite. I am thinking to not claim one of my work experience due to lack of evidence. Removing that employment will not affect my points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ari_houser

I think one of the issues with all our applications is the wait time, riding it out can be tough at times but we should stay patient. I've been reading alot of the timelines on this site, and on the average it's looking like 3-4 months for high-risk countries.


----------



## Krish29

Request request some one to respond my query


Krish29 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query on how to update the Employment history in IMMI & other forms for my first company.
> 
> I have worked in 2 companies so far. In my first company, I had 5 different designations(Trainee, Associate, Senior, Lead, Principal), but ACS had considered experience from Senior engg. I had updated employment in Skillselect as per designation wise. Should I follow the same in IMMI and other forms or Can I club the ACS approved exp into a single entry (Senior+Lead+Principal)? In my resume, I have clubbed all my previous company exp under a single entry. So Iam confused on which way to follow.
> 
> In my second cum current company, I have a single designation, so i have no confusion.
> 
> Your suggestions are highly appreciable.


----------



## sultan_azam

fugitive_4u said:


> Lodged my VISA today morning. Got my HAP ID and was lucky enough at one Panel Doctors to have a cancellation today, so they could accomodate us today itself..!!
> 
> Now the long wait begins. Lets see how it goes..:fingerscrossed:


great.... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

niharika13 said:


> Hello everone, i submitted my visa last night on immiacc. But after that in my application skill assessment field of partner is coming blank. Has anybody faced sane issue? I am claiming points for partner so just worried. Kindly advice.
> 
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> Education : 15
> Spouse : 5
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> Visa lodge 24 Jan 17


lot many are facing it since Dec 2016, it should be normal in some time(1-2 days)

if not then inform DIBP in mail... i think [email protected] is the email id


----------



## punitsolanki

Hello Everyone, 

ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017 
ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017 

I am getting 60 points in total including my PTE, If I file the EOI how many months would it take to get an invitation...


----------



## zaback21

punitsolanki said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017
> 
> I am getting 60 points in total including my PTE, If I file the EOI how many months would it take to get an invitation...


Whats your occupation ?


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Did anyone who lodged the application after 10th Jan 2017 got a CO contact or the status got changed from Received?


----------



## lcm1215

Hi guys
I would like to know whether DIBP operates today to process visas or are they closed due to the Australia Day? If they are closed then would they come back for work tomorrow?


----------



## Annichristie

No today is a Public Holiday in Australia.. Whole Australia is Close including Retail stores as well.

And Most if thr people is on leave tomorrow as well because of long holiday from today to sunday.. So no one is in mood to work after Wednesday. So technically all open on monday.


----------



## andreyx108b

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Did anyone who lodged the application after 10th Jan 2017 got a CO contact or the status got changed from Received?


Few got CO contact.


----------



## andreyx108b

rmg123 said:


> Thanks! Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Points: 70-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+5(Exp)
> PTE-A: 90 (ALL) :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> 
> 
> Does anyone know anyone who lodged before 14th Dec and still has no update. For e.g.


Some would be contacted within 10 days, others within 90 days, while others will not be contacted at all. 

Average CO contact is roughly 4-6 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b

punitsolanki said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017
> 
> I am getting 60 points in total including my PTE, If I file the EOI how many months would it take to get an invitation...


anzsco?


----------



## punitsolanki

zaback21 said:


> whats your occupation ?


bca..


----------



## lcm1215

Thx for the info!!


----------



## sultan_azam

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys
> I would like to know whether DIBP operates today to process visas or are they closed due to the Australia Day? If they are closed then would they come back for work tomorrow?


i think the office will be open tmrw


----------



## grajesh115

if we calim partner points then do we need to show them evidence like payslips , bank statement of my partner ? if so which stage they will ask those ? Please assist..


----------



## sultan_azam

grajesh115 said:


> if we calim partner points then do we need to show them evidence like payslips , bank statement of my partner ? if so which stage they will ask those ? Please assist..


i think that may be required at skill assessment and at visa application stage


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear Fellows,
If somebody is been living in his home town since birth and after lodging visa application he gets a job overseas then what impact it will make on application and what steps to be taken to inform the authorities. your help in this regard will be highly appreciated.
Regards,


----------



## ashvi

Hello Everyone,

What is the current trend in the Invitations for 2613-Software Engineer category with 65 points?


----------



## Krish29

My post might be missed by you ppl... Im looking forward to get a suggestion/solution to this.. somebody pls clear my confusion...



Krish29 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query on how to update the Employment history in IMMI & other forms for my first company.
> 
> I have worked in 2 companies so far. In my first company, I had 5 different designations(Trainee, Associate, Senior, Lead, Principal), but ACS had considered experience from Senior engg. I had updated employment in Skillselect as per designation wise. Should I follow the same in IMMI and other forms or Can I club the ACS approved exp into a single entry (Senior+Lead+Principal)? In my resume, I have clubbed all my previous company exp under a single entry. So Iam confused on which way to follow.
> 
> In my second cum current company, I have a single designation, so i have no confusion.
> 
> Your suggestions are highly appreciable.


----------



## pbg_1981

Hi Everyone.
Query while filling visa application in immiaccount::help:
1. I have almost completed form and about to submit the form. I have to upload the documents like birth certificate, IELTS score sheet, education details, banks, form 80 and 1221. For whom I should fill FORM 80 and FORM 1221?
2. While filling the FORM80 and FORM 1221, should we type, take print, sign and upload *OR* We take printout and fill with the pen, sign and upload?
3. In my SSC marksheet and certificate, my surname is having a small spelling mistake. It should be written as "**I***" instead of '**YA***". In my other all documents, It is "**I***". Should I upload SSC document or not? Whether it is required?
4. With respect to above question: In FORM 80, there is one question: Have you been known by any other name(s)? So should I say YES or No,
If YES: what option: Other spelling of names.
5. My wife is having IELTS score with old passport. Changed passport due to birthplace spelling correction. Should I upload here old passport as well?
6. Children's PCC required? (Daughter-7 years, Son-7 months)
7. It is written on DIBP website: While doing the online payment through credit card, they will charge " SURCHARGE". Do they charge, if YES , How much?
Waiting for reply
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Krish29

Hi Divya,

what is your job code? 263111 or 261313

I could see an entry on your name in 263111, is that you or a different person?

Divya Kamboj?




divya_ said:


> For my employment in India, I uploaded my Offer letter, a few salary slips, Tax return of that year and experience letter. Also the reference letter from my lead.
> 
> For employments from the U.A.E, I submitted the offer letter, pay slips/ salary certificate (bank statements when they are not available), experience letter and the ACS format R&R in letter head for the past employments. For current one, got it from my colleague.
> 
> That's all.


----------



## niharika13

Thanks for info sultan ??


----------



## thepirate

Hi Everyone.
Query while filling visa application in immiaccount::help:
1. I have almost completed form and about to submit the form. I have to upload the documents like birth certificate, IELTS score sheet, education details, banks, form 80 and 1221. For whom I should fill FORM 80 and FORM 1221?

Thepirate- for every adult in application 

2. While filling the FORM80 and FORM 1221, should we type, take print, sign and upload *OR* We take printout and fill with the pen, sign and upload?

Thepirate- fill it using Adobe reader. Take a printout of signature page . Scan it and then merge with rest of the form.


3. In my SSC marksheet and certificate, my surname is having a small spelling mistake. It should be written as "**I***" instead of '**YA***". In my other all documents, It is "**I***". Should I upload SSC document or not? Whether it is required?

Thepirate- If it's the only document having this issue. Please do not upload this.Anyway it's not mandatory.

4. With respect to above question: In FORM 80, there is one question: Have you been known by any other name(s)? So should I say YES or No,
If YES: what option: Other spelling of names.

Thepirate- My guess would be to leave it blank.Other experts who faced this issue can comment.For the long run my suggestion would be to get the name corrected.

5. My wife is having IELTS score with old passport. Changed passport due to birthplace spelling correction. Should I upload here old passport as well?

Thepirate- Yes

6. Children's PCC required? (Daughter-7 years, Son-7 months)

Thepirate- Nope

7. It is written on DIBP website: While doing the online payment through credit card, they will charge " SURCHARGE". Do they charge, if YES , How much?

Thepirate- I guess that varies from credit card to credit card. I might be wrong here but it should be around 2.5% . I have a suggestion here for you. If you are from India , go for ICICI multi currency card.You will save some valuable money in payment. There is a whole separate thread for this.

Waiting for reply
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## thepirate

Dude, find my comments inline.



pbg_1981 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Query while filling visa application in immiaccount::help:
> 1. I have almost completed form and about to submit the form. I have to upload the documents like birth certificate, IELTS score sheet, education details, banks, form 80 and 1221. For whom I should fill FORM 80 and FORM 1221?
> 
> Thepirate- for every adult in application
> 
> 2. While filling the FORM80 and FORM 1221, should we type, take print, sign and upload *OR* We take printout and fill with the pen, sign and upload?
> 
> Thepirate- fill it using Adobe reader. Take a printout of signature page . Scan it and then merge with rest of the form.
> 
> 
> 3. In my SSC marksheet and certificate, my surname is having a small spelling mistake. It should be written as "**I***" instead of '**YA***". In my other all documents, It is "**I***". Should I upload SSC document or not? Whether it is required?
> 
> Thepirate- If it's the only document having this issue. Please do not upload this.Anyway it's not mandatory.
> 
> 4. With respect to above question: In FORM 80, there is one question: Have you been known by any other name(s)? So should I say YES or No,
> If YES: what option: Other spelling of names.
> 
> Thepirate- My guess would be to leave it blank.Other experts who faced this issue can comment.For the long run my suggestion would be to get the name corrected.
> 
> 5. My wife is having IELTS score with old passport. Changed passport due to birthplace spelling correction. Should I upload here old passport as well?
> 
> Thepirate- Yes
> 
> 6. Children's PCC required? (Daughter-7 years, Son-7 months)
> 
> Thepirate- Nope
> 
> 7. It is written on DIBP website: While doing the online payment through credit card, they will charge " SURCHARGE". Do they charge, if YES , How much?
> 
> Thepirate- I guess that varies from credit card to credit card. I might be wrong here but it should be around 2.5% . I have a suggestion here for you. If you are from India , go for ICICI multi currency card.You will save some valuable money in payment. There is a whole separate thread for this.
> 
> Waiting for reply
> Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rmg123

andreyx108b said:


> Some would be contacted within 10 days, others within 90 days, while others will not be contacted at all.
> 
> Average CO contact is roughly 4-6 weeks.


Thanks. Do you think there is anyone who lodged before 14-Dec and still has status as "Received" ?


----------



## usankara

*CO Contact query*

Hi Experts

I got mail from CO-Brisbane today, in the main letter it has following generic content

"Information from another person or organisation
In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible. "

BUT the "REQUEST CHECKLIST AND DETAILS" has request for Singapore PCC.

Does it mean i only need to upload Singapore PCC.

Please help me here.


----------



## fugitive_4u

usankara said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I got mail from CO-Brisbane today, in the main letter it has following generic content
> 
> "Information from another person or organisation
> In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
> You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible. "
> 
> BUT the "REQUEST CHECKLIST AND DETAILS" has request for Singapore PCC.
> 
> Does it mean i only need to upload Singapore PCC.
> 
> Please help me here.



This means, one or many of the five could be missing

- PCC
- English Test Results
- Medicals
- Skills Assessment
- Qualifications (Degree Certificate or Transcripts)

Kindly see which of these are missing and upload them. Might be even just Singapore PCC..


----------



## ashishjain

Only Singapore PCC required, rest is standard template for character requirements.



usankara said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I got mail from CO-Brisbane today, in the main letter it has following generic content
> 
> "Information from another person or organisation
> In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
> You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible. "
> 
> BUT the "REQUEST CHECKLIST AND DETAILS" has request for Singapore PCC.
> 
> Does it mean i only need to upload Singapore PCC.
> 
> Please help me here.


----------



## ashishjain

Ideally, you should provide the latest designation. It's simple.

My role was IT Developer/Assistant manager & Assistant vice President. I used the latest designation but explained in the Roles & Responsibilities Letter stamped by my HR that role was of analyst programmer.

Designation plays some role in ACS assessment but with immiaccount, fill in the latest details. Providing too much information might confuse them ! 

Whether you had 5 or 6 or 10 designations, it doesn't matter much as far as your Reference or R&R letter mention your responsibilities correctly.

HR also usually provide latest designation in the letter.



Krish29 said:


> My post might be missed by you ppl... Im looking forward to get a suggestion/solution to this.. somebody pls clear my confusion...


----------



## ashishjain

One have to wait for 2-3 rounds with 65 points !!



ashvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What is the current trend in the Invitations for 2613-Software Engineer category with 65 points?


----------



## punitsolanki

what about 189 visa with 60 points ? how much time is the wait aprox...


----------



## ashishjain

No need to inform the authorities, if travelling after lodging the visa. 





Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> If somebody is been living in his home town since birth and after lodging visa application he gets a job overseas then what impact it will make on application and what steps to be taken to inform the authorities. your help in this regard will be highly appreciated.
> Regards,


----------



## ashishjain

What is your ANZSCO?

Considering you're in either 2613 or 2611 (major ACS assesses fall in this category), the wait is more than 12 months !!



punitsolanki said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ACS applied : 12th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive : 25th Jan 2017
> 
> I am getting 60 points in total including my PTE, If I file the EOI how many months would it take to get an invitation...


----------



## punitsolanki

263111 (Computer Network and systems Engineer) is my code, what would be the wait time ?
and what if I apply for SS will this be quick ? if yes how much time


----------



## punitsolanki

ashishjain said:


> What is your ANZSCO?
> 
> Considering you're in either 2613 or 2611 (major ACS assesses fall in this category), the wait is more than 12 months !!



263111 (Computer Network and systems Engineer) is my code, what would be the wait time ?
and what if I apply for SS will this be quick ? if yes how much time


----------



## usankara

punitsolanki said:


> 263111 (Computer Network and systems Engineer) is my code, what would be the wait time ?
> and what if I apply for SS will this be quick ? if yes how much time


for all ICT SOL 65 point is minimum nowadays, so try to improve your points.


----------



## ashishjain

UNfortunately looking at Skillselect, the wait time for 2631* is more than 30 rounds currently (for 60 pointers) !!

applying for SS might be quicker but still the wait time in 190/489 will remain more than 7-8 months !


What is your points break up?

Age??
Education??
English??
Work Experience??



punitsolanki said:


> 263111 (Computer Network and systems Engineer) is my code, what would be the wait time ?
> and what if I apply for SS will this be quick ? if yes how much time


----------



## punitsolanki

ashishjain said:


> UNfortunately looking at Skillselect, the wait time for 2631* is more than 30 rounds currently (for 60 pointers) !!
> 
> applying for SS might be quicker but still the wait time in 190/489 will remain more than 7-8 months !
> 
> 
> What is your points break up?
> 
> Age??
> Education??
> English??
> Work Experience??


Age - 30 points
Education 15 points
English 10 points
Experience : 5 points


----------



## ashishjain

Fantastic. Now, apply for EOI on SkillSelect asap with 60 points.

Increase your points by giving English test (PTE is better, just in case you gave IELTS earlier) and later on update the information in EOI of latest English test results.

Do not waste time, at-least lodge your application in skill select for EOI.

There is no harm in state sponsorship (except the fact that you'll be limited to that state for 2 years)

EOI application is valid for 3 years amd will stay there for 3 years. I don't want to be rude but with 60 points, you'll get invite somewhere in future before the application expires in the system.

You are not willing to wait that long. Are you? Ofcourse not, no one wants to 

You can also try other routes such as 'Adding Partner Skills' which gives 5 points or NAATI Accreditation, if you don't want to give English test.




punitsolanki said:


> Age - 30 points
> Education 15 points
> English 10 points
> Experience : 5 points


----------



## ritika1988

please help me, 
i have lodged my application for 189 visa last month and i have entered my previous health examination details which i have done for visitor visa on 21 jan 2016. so on 20 jan 2017 my co sent me an email and said more information is requested. i am copying it here
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)

HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST
You are required to undergo the following health examination(s) to ensure that you meet the
health requirement for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa.
● Medical Examination (Completed)
● HIV test (Completed)
● Chest X-ray Examination (Completed)
● Hepatitis C test (Completed)
● Hepatitis B test (Completed)

If an examination is listed as Completed this means that there is an existing examination that
can be re-used for this visa application. You will not be asked to complete this examination
again unless a repeat examination is required because your medical circumstances
have changed or the examination has since expired.

i went to penal clinic with new hap id given by co and this letter. they said my id is not working and they cant do examinations again as your previous results have been used. i sent mail to co and he didnt reply yet. emedical tech support said the same thing that your previous medical results have been used.

please help i am really confused, if my previous results have been used then what type of information he asked from me? what should i send him when hospital said they cant do examination written as completed. please help me. or tell me is there any registered agent here on expat who can help.


----------



## Krish29

Hi Ashish, Thanks for your suggestion. 

pls refer the attachment if it is ok to put it in the way.

Initial 2 years - Associate engg for which im not claiming points .. so I should put it separately, isn't it?

Thanks,
Krish



ashishjain said:


> Ideally, you should provide the latest designation. It's simple.
> 
> My role was IT Developer/Assistant manager & Assistant vice President. I used the latest designation but explained in the Roles & Responsibilities Letter stamped by my HR that role was of analyst programmer.
> 
> Designation plays some role in ACS assessment but with immiaccount, fill in the latest details. Providing too much information might confuse them !
> 
> Whether you had 5 or 6 or 10 designations, it doesn't matter much as far as your Reference or R&R letter mention your responsibilities correctly.
> 
> HR also usually provide latest designation in the letter.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> If somebody is been living in his home town since birth and after lodging visa application he gets a job overseas then what impact it will make on application and what steps to be taken to inform the authorities. your help in this regard will be highly appreciated.
> Regards,


It shouldn't impact your application, but you must update DIBP with your new contact information (address, phone number, etc.)


----------



## ashishjain

Perfectto  



krish29 said:


> hi ashish, thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Pls refer the attachment if it is ok to put it in the way.
> 
> Initial 2 years - associate engg for which im not claiming points .. So i should put it separately, isn't it?
> 
> Thanks,
> krish


----------



## ashishjain

CO did so as per policies. i.e. Medicals are valid for an year only !!

Sometimes, it happens with panel clinic that HAP IDs are not reflected in their system. 

Did you check your own immiaccount? Is the new Health Assessment application appearing over there? If you can't see any new health assessment application then eMedical won't see too.

Best way is to go to this link and check, if your HAP ID exists and is activated.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

If HAP ID exists and your details are appearing, try confirming with Panel clinic again.

If they still say no, then inform your CO about the whole situation.

Another alternative is to create new health assessment application in your account, generate new HAP IDs, get the tests done and inform your CO that you completed health assessment on these new HAP IDs.

Legally, your test results are required, doesn't matter much on which HAP ID as long as you keep your CO informed.




ritika1988 said:


> please help me,
> i have lodged my application for 189 visa last month and i have entered my previous health examination details which i have done for visitor visa on 21 jan 2016. so on 20 jan 2017 my co sent me an email and said more information is requested. i am copying it here
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST
> You are required to undergo the following health examination(s) to ensure that you meet the
> health requirement for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa.
> ● Medical Examination (Completed)
> ● HIV test (Completed)
> ● Chest X-ray Examination (Completed)
> ● Hepatitis C test (Completed)
> ● Hepatitis B test (Completed)
> 
> If an examination is listed as Completed this means that there is an existing examination that
> can be re-used for this visa application. You will not be asked to complete this examination
> again unless a repeat examination is required because your medical circumstances
> have changed or the examination has since expired.
> 
> i went to penal clinic with new hap id given by co and this letter. they said my id is not working and they cant do examinations again as your previous results have been used. i sent mail to co and he didnt reply yet. emedical tech support said the same thing that your previous medical results have been used.
> 
> please help i am really confused, if my previous results have been used then what type of information he asked from me? what should i send him when hospital said they cant do examination written as completed. please help me. or tell me is there any registered agent here on expat who can help.


----------



## ritika1988

ashishjain said:


> CO did so as per policies. i.e. Medicals are valid for an year only !!
> 
> Sometimes, it happens with panel clinic that HAP IDs are not reflected in their system.
> 
> Did you check your own immiaccount? Is the new Health Assessment application appearing over there? If you can't see any new health assessment application then eMedical won't see too.
> 
> Best way is to go to this link and check, if your HAP ID exists and is activated.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> If HAP ID exists and your details are appearing, try confirming with Panel clinic again.
> 
> If they still say no, then inform your CO about the whole situation.
> 
> Another alternative is to create new health assessment application in your account, generate new HAP IDs, get the tests done and inform your CO that you completed health assessment on these new HAP IDs.
> 
> Legally, your test results are required, doesn't matter much on which HAP ID as long as you keep your CO informed.


he sent me a hap id and all examinations are listed as completed not required...this is the problem and i cant generate new hap id coz co gave me one.


----------



## pbg_1981

thepirate said:


> Dude, find my comments inline.


Thank you thepirate.
Its really helpful.
Hi Ashish and Sultan. Thanks for your reply as well.
Thank you.
Do we have to upload form 80 and 1221 for me as well as wife?
Need your opinion.
Also should we do medical before VISA application? Within how much time, do we get HAPID, if to be done after visa submission?
Need help


----------



## chitranjan.ranga

Hi All , 

I have submitted my online VISA application yesterday. I need some information regarding document submission. 

1. I am in singapore from past 5 years so I need PCC for both India and Singapore. When i tried to look for information regarding applying PCC i found that i need to submit : "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy (for migration visa)." in India High Commission and a "Documentary proof indicating that a PCC is required and for what purpose" in Singapore Police Force website. 

2. I am not sure how can i get these letters .. 

Anyone aware of this , please help me.


----------



## chitranjan.ranga

Thanks a lot ashish for creating this thread .


----------



## vinodn007

pbg_1981 said:


> Thank you thepirate.
> Its really helpful.
> Hi Ashish and Sultan. Thanks for your reply as well.
> Thank you.
> Do we have to upload form 80 and 1221 for me as well as wife?
> Need your opinion.
> Also should we do medical before VISA application? Within how much time, do we get HAPID, if to be done after visa submission?
> Need help


It's is good to have form 80 and 1221 submitted for both you and spouse. It is not mandatory but suggested.after paying visa fees under each application name you will see health declaration and after clicking in it you can click organise health examination and take a print out.call your listed panel hospital and take an appointment and go with that letter.


----------



## chitranjan.ranga

Hi All , 

I have submitted my online VISA application yesterday. I need some information regarding document submission. 

1. I am in singapore from past 5 years so I need PCC for both India and Singapore. When i tried to look for information regarding applying PCC i found that i need to submit : "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy (for migration visa)." in India High Commission and a "Documentary proof indicating that a PCC is required and for what purpose" in Singapore Police Force website. 

2. I am not sure how can i get these letters .. 

Anyone aware of this , please help me.


----------



## drasadqamar

chitranjan.ranga said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted my online VISA application yesterday. I need some information regarding document submission.
> 
> 1. I am in singapore from past 5 years so I need PCC for both India and Singapore. When i tried to look for information regarding applying PCC i found that i need to submit : "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy (for migration visa)." in India High Commission and a "Documentary proof indicating that a PCC is required and for what purpose" in Singapore Police Force website.
> 
> 2. I am not sure how can i get these letters ..
> 
> Anyone aware of this , please help me.


Just go to Indian high commission or embassy in Singapore and get letter from them in the name of police clearance office Singapore.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow everyone

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

good luck mates.... its gonna be raining grants tomorrow


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> good luck mates.... its gonna be raining grants tomorrow




Hopefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie

sultan_azam said:


> good luck mates.... its gonna be raining grants tomorrow


No News So far.

It is almost lunch time in Adelaide.


----------



## vikaschandra

chitranjan.ranga said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted my online VISA application yesterday. I need some information regarding document submission.
> 
> 1. I am in singapore from past 5 years so I need PCC for both India and Singapore. When i tried to look for information regarding applying PCC i found that i need to submit : "Requisition letter from concerned Embassy (for migration visa)." in India High Commission and a "Documentary proof indicating that a PCC is required and for what purpose" in Singapore Police Force website.
> 
> 2. I am not sure how can i get these letters ..
> 
> Anyone aware of this , please help me.


Your invitation letter should solve this issue and serve as the document used to secure pcc. If this doesn't work you would need to wait for the CO contact who shall issue you a letter to provide the required pcc.


----------



## sultan_azam

Annichristie said:


> No News So far.
> 
> It is almost lunch time in Adelaide.


Yeah, dont know where it is blocked

I was expecting a good start of the week

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Guys, What are the documents we need to submit in my VISA application if I claim 5 points for partners skill points? Only ACS letter and IELTS?


----------



## chitranjan.ranga

vikaschandra said:


> Your invitation letter should solve this issue and serve as the document used to secure pcc. If this doesn't work you would need to wait for the CO contact who shall issue you a letter to provide the required pcc.


Thanks a lot vikaschandra .. appreciate your suggestion ..


----------



## chitranjan.ranga

Thanks a lot drasadqamar ..


----------



## prassu1

subscribing


----------



## fugitive_4u

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, What are the documents we need to submit in my VISA application if I claim 5 points for partners skill points? Only ACS letter and IELTS?


You also need documents to support your spouse's employment, like Pay Slips, Any letter from organisation like promotion, pay hike letter, tax slips, bank statements to support salary credit etc


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

fugitive_4u said:


> You also need documents to support your spouse's employment, like Pay Slips, Any letter from organisation like promotion, pay hike letter, tax slips, bank statements to support salary credit etc




If you're claiming partner skills assessment points you must consider them as main applicant & upload all relevant docs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalzamendi

I hope we have good news by the evening, people must be celebrating


----------



## sounddonor

fugitive_4u said:


> You also need documents to support your spouse's employment, like Pay Slips, Any letter from organisation like promotion, pay hike letter, tax slips, bank statements to support salary credit etc


Thanks, I can see you are also claiming partner points. All the best!


----------



## chubb

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, What are the documents we need to submit in my VISA application if I claim 5 points for partners skill points? Only ACS letter and IELTS?


From DIBP website:

Marriage and relationship documents
Marriage certificates or relationship registrations for you, your partner, or anyone else included in your application, even if they are not joining you in Australia. If you or anyone included in the application has been widowed, divorced or permanently separated, provide the death certificate, divorce decree absolute, or statutory declaration/separation certificate as applicable.

Genuine relationship evidence
If you are married or in a de facto relationship, evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship with your partner to the exclusion of all others. For de facto relationships this should include evidence that you have been in the relationship for at least 12 months at time of application. Evidence can include, but is not limited to, joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation.

Partner skills
Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
was under 50 years of age; and
had at least Competent English; and
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).


Basically you need to prove your partner is your partner by marriage or de facto relationship. And she/he is under 50 y.o. + English + skills assessment.

That's all I can get from the website but I have never done this. You can always ask someone who's more experienced.


----------



## sounddonor

chubb said:


> From DIBP website:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage and relationship documents
> 
> Marriage certificates or relationship registrations for you, your partner, or anyone else included in your application, even if they are not joining you in Australia. If you or anyone included in the application has been widowed, divorced or permanently separated, provide the death certificate, divorce decree absolute, or statutory declaration/separation certificate as applicable.
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine relationship evidence
> 
> If you are married or in a de facto relationship, evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship with your partner to the exclusion of all others. For de facto relationships this should include evidence that you have been in the relationship for at least 12 months at time of application. Evidence can include, but is not limited to, joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Partner skills
> 
> Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
> 
> was under 50 years of age; and
> 
> had at least Competent English; and
> 
> had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you need to prove your partner is your partner by marriage or de facto relationship. And she/he is under 50 y.o. + English + skills assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I can get from the website but I have never done this. You can always ask someone who's more experienced.




Thanks lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monti_d

Hi All,

I have submitted my new passport details using "Update Us" option on immi account and attached form 929 with the visa application as well. However, it is already 10 days but my passport details are not updated as I can see my old passport details in the "Organise Health" option.

Could someone please suggest that how much it will take to update my passport details online?

Thanks
Monti


----------



## vasanth240

Is there some whatsapp group for guys who are to land Ausie, could some one please add me as well.


----------



## visava

Hi friends, I have applied for invitation on 28 DEC and the status reflects as " in progress" .

Please suggest how do we get get to know if case officer is assigned yet ? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbg_1981

vinodn007 said:


> It's is good to have form 80 and 1221 submitted for both you and spouse. It is not mandatory but suggested.after paying visa fees under each application name you will see health declaration and after clicking in it you can click organise health examination and take a print out.call your listed panel hospital and take an appointment and go with that letter.


Thank you Vinod for your reply.
Which states should we select for 189 category?
Is there any recommended or just put Unknown?


----------



## sujatham09

*Joinning Designation incorrectly provided in ACS*

Hi,

I have lodged my Visa application for ICT Business Analyst on 5th Jan and CO from Adelaide has contacted today for some Employment related clarification.

I have been working with an Indian IT company from past 7 years.We have an initial designation of trainee and then assistant systems engineer followed by systems engineer and analyst.

but while filing my application for Invite, I have mentioned (my mistake) systems engineer skipping the first 2 designations.

Now CO has asked for explanation from employer regarding this.

I request experts suggestions on how to respond to this.

Thank Much


----------



## jijiboy

Hi All, 

I got my grant today, and wanted to share my news and timeline in hope that if may help some of you.

I have been reading all of your comments over the past few months to help and guide me in the right direction.

Thanks all!


ANZSCO - 263111 - Computer System & Network Engineer

08/10/2016 - IELTS Exam
21/10/2016 - IELTS Result (8.5)
30/11/2016 - ACS Submitted
05/12/2016 - ACS Result
21/12/2016 - EOI Submitted - 189 (70 Points)
23/12/2016 - PCC Received (Self)
04/01/2017 - Invite received
04/01/2017 - PCC Received (Partner's)
07/01/2017 - Application Lodged & Documents uploaded, including PCC and Form 80
18/01/2017 - Medicals
*30/01/2017 - Grant!*


----------



## pushkar1985

jijiboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, and wanted to share my news and timeline in hope that if may help some of you.
> 
> I have been reading all of your comments over the past few months to help and guide me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111 - Computer System & Network Engineer
> 
> 08/10/2016 - IELTS Exam
> 21/10/2016 - IELTS Result (8.5)
> 30/11/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 05/12/2016 - ACS Result
> 21/12/2016 - EOI Submitted - 189 (70 Points)
> 23/12/2016 - PCC Received (Self)
> 04/01/2017 - Invite received
> 04/01/2017 - PCC Received (Partner's)
> 07/01/2017 - Application Lodged & Documents uploaded, including PCC and Form 80
> 18/01/2017 - Medicals
> *30/01/2017 - Grant!*


Congratulations buddy

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## roshand79

jijiboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, and wanted to share my news and timeline in hope that if may help some of you.
> 
> I have been reading all of your comments over the past few months to help and guide me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111 - Computer System & Network Engineer
> 
> 08/10/2016 - IELTS Exam
> 21/10/2016 - IELTS Result (8.5)
> 30/11/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 05/12/2016 - ACS Result
> 21/12/2016 - EOI Submitted - 189 (70 Points)
> 23/12/2016 - PCC Received (Self)
> 04/01/2017 - Invite received
> 04/01/2017 - PCC Received (Partner's)
> 07/01/2017 - Application Lodged & Documents uploaded, including PCC and Form 80
> 18/01/2017 - Medicals
> *30/01/2017 - Grant!*




Congrats which team handled your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jijiboy

I believe is was GSM Adelaide, that is what is on the bottom of my grant letter.


----------



## adckbj88

jijiboy said:


> I believe is was GSM Adelaide, that is what is on the bottom of my grant letter.


Congrats Jijiboy...

If its not much of an ask...can you please share the list of documents that you submitted....


----------



## rmg123

Dying on anxiety. 
Lodged application on 13th Dec (ANZSCO 261311) with all docs frontloaded and PCC and medicals done prior.
Till now status is "Received" no "In-progress" or CO assigned status etc.
Have been told to be positive as this is what happens in direct grant, but it has been more than 6 weeks now for a pretty straightforward application.


----------



## adckbj88

rmg123 said:


> Dying on anxiety.
> Lodged application on 13th Dec (ANZSCO 261311) with all docs frontloaded and PCC and medicals done prior.
> Till now status is "Received" no "In-progress" or CO assigned status etc.
> Have been told to be positive as this is what happens in direct grant, but it has been more than 6 weeks now for a pretty straightforward application.


Hi,

Hope u submitted ur Form 80 and 1221


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rmg123 said:


> Dying on anxiety.
> Lodged application on 13th Dec (ANZSCO 261311) with all docs frontloaded and PCC and medicals done prior.
> Till now status is "Received" no "In-progress" or CO assigned status etc.
> Have been told to be positive as this is what happens in direct grant, but it has been more than 6 weeks now for a pretty straightforward application.


That's what I was told and i have been waiting for 123 days  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jijiboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, and wanted to share my news and timeline in hope that if may help some of you.
> 
> I have been reading all of your comments over the past few months to help and guide me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111 - Computer System & Network Engineer
> 
> 08/10/2016 - IELTS Exam
> 21/10/2016 - IELTS Result (8.5)
> 30/11/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 05/12/2016 - ACS Result
> 21/12/2016 - EOI Submitted - 189 (70 Points)
> 23/12/2016 - PCC Received (Self)
> 04/01/2017 - Invite received
> 04/01/2017 - PCC Received (Partner's)
> 07/01/2017 - Application Lodged & Documents uploaded, including PCC and Form 80
> 18/01/2017 - Medicals
> *30/01/2017 - Grant!*


Congratulations jijiboy that's a quick grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MG22

same is the case with me. I lodged on Dec 26




rmg123 said:


> Dying on anxiety.
> Lodged application on 13th Dec (ANZSCO 261311) with all docs frontloaded and PCC and medicals done prior.
> Till now status is "Received" no "In-progress" or CO assigned status etc.
> Have been told to be positive as this is what happens in direct grant, but it has been more than 6 weeks now for a pretty straightforward application.


----------



## aadhimona

*BSc 2004 Bangalore university transcript & experience certificate*

2 queries that i need help on:
1.Have anyone faced such a scenario where you are unable to get the reference contact for the first few years of career since the team members or the manager is no more in the team, also the team now i heard is closed down. I do have my experience certificate. The person who was a lead during that time will sign for me, but he doesnt have experience certificate of that time as proof.
2.Does anyone out there have the syllabus/transcript copy of BSc computer Science 2004-2007 (semester scheme) from Bangalore University. Can you help me out with the same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

jijiboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, and wanted to share my news and timeline in hope that if may help some of you.
> 
> I have been reading all of your comments over the past few months to help and guide me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111 - Computer System & Network Engineer
> 
> 08/10/2016 - IELTS Exam
> 21/10/2016 - IELTS Result (8.5)
> 30/11/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 05/12/2016 - ACS Result
> 21/12/2016 - EOI Submitted - 189 (70 Points)
> 23/12/2016 - PCC Received (Self)
> 04/01/2017 - Invite received
> 04/01/2017 - PCC Received (Partner's)
> 07/01/2017 - Application Lodged & Documents uploaded, including PCC and Form 80
> 18/01/2017 - Medicals
> *30/01/2017 - Grant!*




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rmg123 said:


> Dying on anxiety.
> Lodged application on 13th Dec (ANZSCO 261311) with all docs frontloaded and PCC and medicals done prior.
> Till now status is "Received" no "In-progress" or CO assigned status etc.
> Have been told to be positive as this is what happens in direct grant, but it has been more than 6 weeks now for a pretty straightforward application.




You are within normal timeframe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

jijiboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, and wanted to share my news and timeline in hope that if may help some of you.
> 
> I have been reading all of your comments over the past few months to help and guide me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111 - Computer System & Network Engineer
> 
> 08/10/2016 - IELTS Exam
> 21/10/2016 - IELTS Result (8.5)
> 30/11/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 05/12/2016 - ACS Result
> 21/12/2016 - EOI Submitted - 189 (70 Points)
> 23/12/2016 - PCC Received (Self)
> 04/01/2017 - Invite received
> 04/01/2017 - PCC Received (Partner's)
> 07/01/2017 - Application Lodged & Documents uploaded, including PCC and Form 80
> 18/01/2017 - Medicals
> *30/01/2017 - Grant!*


Congrats..!!

Whats your IED?


----------



## Noblegt

Hey guys, newbie here.

I lodged on the 12th of Jan 2017 and CO has been assigned, it says that the Assessment is in Progress. What is the average timeframe from the time it says Assessment in progress, to Visa grant? I'm just referring to users from the forum.

Has it been rather quick or are there delays? I haven't had any further communication from the CO in Brisbane since we uploaded PCC and Medicals. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## lisa.abraham07

Hi All, 
Can you please clear my doubts regarding claiming partner's point. I cleared pte on 26th Jan 2017 and I have submitted for EOI, 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points under 26311 computer network occupation on 27th Jan.
Got to know that these pointers are hardly getting invitations.so I’m planning to include my husband assessment to claim 5 points. His designation in CSOL list is matching with 133311, 133611 and 133612. My occupation is available in both SOL and CSOL. is it possible to claim his 5 points as i have submitted for 190 NSW?


----------



## usankara

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please clear my doubts regarding claiming partner's point. I cleared pte on 26th Jan 2017 and I have submitted for EOI, 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points under 26311 computer network occupation on 27th Jan.
> Got to know that these pointers are hardly getting invitations.so I’m planning to include my husband assessment to claim 5 points. His designation in CSOL list is matching with 133311, 133611 and 133612. My occupation is available in both SOL and CSOL. is it possible to claim his 5 points as i have submitted for 190 NSW?


Yes you can, once your husband assessment and language requirements are fulfilled you can amend the EOI of both 189 and 190


----------



## lisa.abraham07

*partner's point*



usankara said:


> Yes you can, once your husband assessment and language requirements are fulfilled you can amend the EOI of both 189 and 190



Thank you usankara for your prompt reply. Have you claimed partner's point from the occupation in CSOL list? I am doing my process through an agent. He is assuring that if we apply from CSOL list then definitely it will be rejected. I don't have a validated statement to show him that it could be done for the occupations in both SOL and CSOL.


----------



## usankara

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Thank you usankara for your prompt reply. Have you claimed partner's point from the occupation in CSOL list? I am doing my process through an agent. He is assuring that if we apply from CSOL list then definitely it will be rejected. I don't have a validated statement to show him that it could be done for the occupations in both SOL and CSOL.


Hi

For 190 shouldn't be an issue whether partner qualification is from CSOL or SOL. 

For 189 I'm not sure , wait for other experts comments here.


----------



## fugitive_4u

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please clear my doubts regarding claiming partner's point. I cleared pte on 26th Jan 2017 and I have submitted for EOI, 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points under 26311 computer network occupation on 27th Jan.
> Got to know that these pointers are hardly getting invitations.so I’m planning to include my husband assessment to claim 5 points. His designation in CSOL list is matching with 133311, 133611 and 133612. My occupation is available in both SOL and CSOL. is it possible to claim his 5 points as i have submitted for 190 NSW?


You cannot claim partner points for 189 since yours is in SOL and his is not

Both the occupations should be in the same SOL to claim points for 189


----------



## lisa.abraham07

*partner's point*



usankara said:


> Hi
> 
> For 190 shouldn't be an issue whether partner qualification is from CSOL or SOL.
> 
> For 189 I'm not sure , wait for other experts comments here.



Thank you.


----------



## ashishjain

*Claim Partner or Spouse Points for 189/190 Visa Australia*

In order to claim partner points 3 important things are required.

1. Atleast Competent English (6 in each section in IELTS or 50 in each section of PTE)

2. Both primary applicant occupation and partner occupation has to be in same occupation list. Example if primary applicant occupation is in SOL then partners occupation also has to be in SOL. (It cannot be like that you are in SOL and he is in CSOL or vice-versa)

3. Only a positive skills assessment for partner is required. So if your partner has 2 years experience ACS will deduct this 2 years experience (provided her education is assessed as Major in computing) for suitability criteria. In this case your partner will end up getting a positive skills assessment report. Because for a positive skills assessment report 2 year relevant experience with major in computing is required.

*Questions for you?*

1. You only mentioned that you cleared PTE and filed EOI. How about your skill assessment? Is your skill assessment completed? If Yes, then did you use SOL ANZSCO or CSOL ANZSCO code?

2. If no, then how did you filed EOI without your skill assessment?



lisa.abraham07 said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please clear my doubts regarding claiming partner's point. I cleared pte on 26th Jan 2017 and I have submitted for EOI, 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points under 26311 computer network occupation on 27th Jan.
> Got to know that these pointers are hardly getting invitations.so I’m planning to include my husband assessment to claim 5 points. His designation in CSOL list is matching with 133311, 133611 and 133612. My occupation is available in both SOL and CSOL. is it possible to claim his 5 points as i have submitted for 190 NSW?


----------



## lisa.abraham07

fugitive_4u said:


> You cannot claim partner points for 189 since yours is in SOL and his is not
> 
> Both the occupations should be in the same SOL to claim points for 189



As i stated earlier, i have applied for both 189 and 190. mine and his occupations are in CSOL.


----------



## lisa.abraham07

*partner's point*



ashishjain said:


> In order to claim partner points 3 important things are required.
> 
> 1. Atleast Competent English (6 in each section in IELTS or 50 in each section of PTE)
> 
> 2. Both primary applicant occupation and partner occupation has to be in same occupation list. Example if primary applicant occupation is in SOL then partners occupation also has to be in SOL. (It cannot be like that you are in SOL and he is in CSOL or vice-versa)
> 
> 3. Only a positive skills assessment for partner is required. So if your partner has 2 years experience ACS will deduct this 2 years experience (provided her education is assessed as Major in computing) for suitability criteria. In this case your partner will end up getting a positive skills assessment report. Because for a positive skills assessment report 2 year relevant experience with major in computing is required.
> 
> *Questions for you?*
> 
> 1. You only mentioned that you cleared PTE and filed EOI. How about your skill assessment? Is your skill assessment completed? If Yes, then did you use SOL ANZSCO or CSOL ANZSCO code?
> 
> 2. If no, then how did you filed EOI without your skill assessment?



Hi ashishjain,

My occupation code 263111 Computer Network which is available in both SOL and CSOL. My skill assessment through ACS is done already.


----------



## jijiboy

fugitive_4u said:


> Congrats..!!
> 
> Whats your IED?


Possibly July/Aug 2017 (Perth, WA).


----------



## jijiboy

adckbj88 said:


> Congrats Jijiboy...
> 
> If its not much of an ask...can you please share the list of documents that you submitted....


See full list of documents that I submitted:

Myself
Current Passport
Old Passports
Birth Certificate
Marriage certificate
Joint Name Bank Statements (x2)
Joint Name Mortgage Statement (Sept 2016)
Council Tax Bill (Oct 2016)
Police Certificate
ACS Skills Assessment
IELTS Result Letter
Employment Reference (same as one used in ACS Skill Assessment)
Current Employment Payslips (1 for each of the past 9 years)
Degree Award Certificate
Degree Transcript
Curriculum Vitae
Form 80 - Personal Particulars Information

Partner
Current Passport
Old Passports
Birth Certificate
Naturalisation Certificate (Partner born in India)
Marriage certificate
Joint Name Bank Statements (x2)
Joint Name Mortgage Statement (Sept 2016)
Council Tax Bill (Oct 2016)
Police Certificate
Functional English (Passport)
Form 80 - Personal Particulars Information

Child 1
Current Passport
Old Passport
Birth Certificate

Child 2
Current Passport
Birth Certificate

*All documents certified other than ACS Skill Assessment Letter, PCC Certificates & Curriculum Vitae.*

Hope that helps!


----------



## mint123

Hi guys,

I would like to thank you for the seniors in this forum for sharing the valuable information, especially destinedtobe, who provided me advises regarding the Singapore COC. I have received my grant today.

4/1/2017: Received Invitation for 189
5/1/2017: Application submitted, uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, 1193 and CV, aranged health examination appointment
9/1/2017: Health examination
16/1/2017: Malaysia PCC submitted
25/1/2017: SG COC submitted 
31/1/2017: Grant received

# I did not claim any points from working experience. The application is applied together with my partner. 

To those who are new to the PR application, I think it is better to upload all the documents before any officer being assigned to you to avoid any possible delay. 

Below are the list of documents that I have uploaded for your references.

Birth (my partner and I)
- birth cert 
- passport

Character (my partner and I)
- police clearance
- passport photo
- resume

Skill assessment (mine only)
- CPA assessment

English test (my partner and I)
- PTE/IELTS

Forms (my partner and I)
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Form 1193 (only submitted by me)

Qualification overseas/ Australia (mine only)
- Transcript ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
- Certificates ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)

Relationship (uploaded at partner section)
# I may submitted more documents in this section as my partner and I are in de facto relationship)
- Insurance policy that have our name together
- Itinerary
- Joint account bank letter
- Joint account bank statement
- Registered of Relationship
- Statement from friend
- Statement by me and my partner ( two separate documents written by us on how, when and where we first met, how our relationship developed, when we decided to start de facto relationship, how is our domestic arrangement and future plan)
- Tenancy Agreement
- Timeline with photos ( photos from the first day I met my partner till to date on some activities and celebrations with short description and date)

Travel documents (my partner and I)
- passport

Working experience (mine only)
# I did not claim the points from working experience, but just upload the documents just in case the officer needs them
- employment contract
- bank statement
- bonus and increment letters
- payslip
- tax notice of assessment
- testimonial/reference letter

Hope this help.


----------



## katzk

Hello, 

Can someone throw some light.

I have lodged my visa on 12th Jan 2017, for 189. The status is still in "Received" status(have completed Meds, PCC). Few people with lodgment date of 10th Jan have got the grant today. Is there any possibility that my file is under process or is it that the assessment has still not begun?

Has anyone got a grant when the immi site status was still "Received" ?


----------



## Noblegt

katzk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone throw some light.
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 12th Jan 2017, for 189. The status is still in "Received" status(have completed Meds, PCC). Few people with lodgment date of 10th Jan have got the grant today. Is there any possibility that my file is under process or is it that the assessment has still not begun?
> 
> Has anyone got a grant when the immi site status was still "Received" ?


I'm in the same boat as you, except mine is still saying "assessment in progress"

I asked earlier today what the average time folks have found that the grants have been processed after submitting all docs.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

Hi,

If any of you guys need to apply the police clearance from Australia, Malaysia or Singapore, below are the information.

Australia 
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
You can do the application through online. It will cost AUD 42. The processing time may vary but I think you should be able to obtain it via mail within a week or two.

Malaysia
for those who stays oversea (for both malaysian and foreigners)
Portal - Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia -- go to online services -- under e-consular -- click system log in -- create an account and submit your online application -- save the acknowledgement slip appear after your application completed (remarks: if you do not keep a copy of the acknowledgement slip, just use the email you receive to collect your police check letter)

After few days or on that day itself, log into your account to check the status of the application. It should be showing completed. Collect your police check from Malaysia embassy or Consulate if there is any in your state by paying RM 20 and bring along your passport and the acknowledgement slip. 

If there isn't any, please call to the embassy and ask which state of Malaysia government office you should submitted your application to. In my case, there isn't any Malaysia government office in Queensland, hence, I called to Perth. The lady told me that I can only submit my application to Melbourne or Canberra. So, I called to the Melbourne branch and provided them my application reference number. Then, they should be telling you what documents you need to post to them in order for them to mail you the police check documents (money order of AUD 10, photocopy passport, one blank envelope with your address on it and acknowledgement slip).It will take around 10 business day.

Singapore:
Appeal by Non-Singapore Citizens To Apply For Certificate of Clearance
Firstly, you need to fill up the online appeal form. You can start appealing using your EOI invitation letter or the documents you received when you submitted your EOI. You don't have to wait until you lodged your PR application or when the officer ask for it. You will need to scan a copy of passport photo with white background in this process.

After 5 business days, you will receive and email from Singapore telling you that your appeal is successful. Then, your need to start online application for the police check. Apply For Certificate Of Clearance

You will receive an acknowledgement slip at the end of the process. However, if you didn't receive any, just print out the copy of email you receive from the Singapore Police Force after you completed your application. You will make SGD 55 payment in this process. Inside the email will provide you your application number which you will need it to collect your police check.

If you are in Singapore, you can book a fingerprint appointment so that your fingerprint will be taken at the police station and you will be able to collect your police check report after 15 to 30 minutes. Book A Fingerprinting Appointment

If your are at overseas, bring your passport and the copy of acknowledgement slip to your local police station to obtain the hard copy finger print. Basically, is just applying blank ink to all your fingers and printing them on the form provided by your local police station. Some police station will take your both palms print as well. 

If you are at overseas, you can either post your fingerprint and acknowledgement letter to Singapore and wait them to process and post the police clearance back to you or you can ask your friend to collect on behalf of you which will be faster.

If you want it to be collected by your friend in Singapore, you will need to fill up your friend's identification number and name during the online application process. Instead of posting to the Singapore Police Force, you will post the fingerprint, acknowledgement slip and authorization letter to your friend. The authorization letter needs to include your application reference number, your friend's name and the identification number. In this way, your friend can bring your documents and submitted to the police station and it will take around 1 hour for your friend to receive your police check. 

Hope these will help.


----------



## andreyx108b

katzk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone throw some light.
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 12th Jan 2017, for 189. The status is still in "Received" status(have completed Meds, PCC). Few people with lodgment date of 10th Jan have got the grant today. Is there any possibility that my file is under process or is it that the assessment has still not begun?
> 
> Has anyone got a grant when the immi site status was still "Received" ?


Its normal. It may stay so for 90 days. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Noblegt

andreyx108b said:


> Its normal. It may stay so for 90 days. Nothing to worry about.


Surely that's more worst case scenario?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

katzk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone throw some light.
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 12th Jan 2017, for 189. The status is still in "Received" status(have completed Meds, PCC). Few people with lodgment date of 10th Jan have got the grant today. Is there any possibility that my file is under process or is it that the assessment has still not begun?
> 
> Has anyone got a grant when the immi site status was still "Received" ?


I think you don't have to worry too much, It should be in the process. I lodged my application on 5 of Jan and the status was received until today, when suddenly I just received the grant email. The status was received all the time and there isn't email stating which officer in charge my case. So, I think you should be fine since you have submitted all the documents required. There won't be any changed in status or contact from the officer if is a direct grant.


----------



## katzk

mint123 said:


> I think you don't have to worry too much, It should be in the process. I lodged my application on 5 of Jan and the status was received until today, when suddenly I just received the grant email. The status was received all the time and there isn't email stating which officer in charge my case. So, I think you should be fine since you have submitted all the documents required. There won't be any changed in status or contact from the officer if is a direct grant.


Thank you, your reply makes me positive !!


----------



## Noblegt

mint123 said:


> I think you don't have to worry too much, It should be in the process. I lodged my application on 5 of Jan and the status was received until today, when suddenly I just received the grant email. The status was received all the time and there isn't email stating which officer in charge my case. So, I think you should be fine since you have submitted all the documents required. There won't be any changed in status or contact from the officer if is a direct grant.


Thanks a lot. I guess I'll wait patiently then. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

mint123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to thank you for the seniors in this forum for sharing the valuable information, especially destinedtobe, who provided me advises regarding the Singapore COC. I have received my grant today.
> 
> 4/1/2017: Received Invitation for 189
> 5/1/2017: Application submitted, uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, 1193 and CV, aranged health examination appointment
> 9/1/2017: Health examination
> 16/1/2017: Malaysia PCC submitted
> 25/1/2017: SG COC submitted
> 31/1/2017: Grant received
> 
> # I did not claim any points from working experience. The application is applied together with my partner.
> 
> To those who are new to the PR application, I think it is better to upload all the documents before any officer being assigned to you to avoid any possible delay.
> 
> Below are the list of documents that I have uploaded for your references.
> 
> Birth (my partner and I)
> - birth cert
> - passport
> 
> Character (my partner and I)
> - police clearance
> - passport photo
> - resume
> 
> Skill assessment (mine only)
> - CPA assessment
> 
> English test (my partner and I)
> - PTE/IELTS
> 
> Forms (my partner and I)
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Form 1193 (only submitted by me)
> 
> Qualification overseas/ Australia (mine only)
> - Transcript ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
> - Certificates ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
> 
> Relationship (uploaded at partner section)
> # I may submitted more documents in this section as my partner and I are in de facto relationship)
> - Insurance policy that have our name together
> - Itinerary
> - Joint account bank letter
> - Joint account bank statement
> - Registered of Relationship
> - Statement from friend
> - Statement by me and my partner ( two separate documents written by us on how, when and where we first met, how our relationship developed, when we decided to start de facto relationship, how is our domestic arrangement and future plan)
> - Tenancy Agreement
> - Timeline with photos ( photos from the first day I met my partner till to date on some activities and celebrations with short description and date)
> 
> Travel documents (my partner and I)
> - passport
> 
> Working experience (mine only)
> # I did not claim the points from working experience, but just upload the documents just in case the officer needs them
> - employment contract
> - bank statement
> - bonus and increment letters
> - payslip
> - tax notice of assessment
> - testimonial/reference letter
> 
> Hope this help.


Congratz Mint!


----------



## baokar1

Congrats to all people who have received grant 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

jijiboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, and wanted to share my news and timeline in hope that if may help some of you.
> 
> I have been reading all of your comments over the past few months to help and guide me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111 - Computer System & Network Engineer
> 
> 08/10/2016 - IELTS Exam
> 21/10/2016 - IELTS Result (8.5)
> 30/11/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 05/12/2016 - ACS Result
> 21/12/2016 - EOI Submitted - 189 (70 Points)
> 23/12/2016 - PCC Received (Self)
> 04/01/2017 - Invite received
> 04/01/2017 - PCC Received (Partner's)
> 07/01/2017 - Application Lodged & Documents uploaded, including PCC and Form 80
> 18/01/2017 - Medicals
> *30/01/2017 - Grant!*


Congrats buddy 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

Hi all!

I have got my invitation yesterday. ANZCO 261313, points 65, DOE 11Dec16

I am in the process of filling up my visa application and I am in the section "Previous countries of residence"

I have been to Finland 3 times on work permit ( in the same fiscal) - each time stayed at a different place. Cumulatively, the stay was for less than a year.

But I do not remember any of the addresses and I do not have a record of it too. 

What do I need to do?

Please help.


----------



## Saad55

sprakash85 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> I have got my invitation yesterday. ANZCO 261313, points 65, DOE 11Dec16
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the process of filling up my visa application and I am in the section "Previous countries of residence"
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to Finland 3 times on work permit ( in the same fiscal) - each time stayed at a different place. Cumulatively, the stay was for less than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> But I do not remember any of the addresses and I do not have a record of it too.
> 
> 
> 
> What do I need to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.




I believe specifying the city name should be enough if you don't have the exact address.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

Okay.

I hope I wouldn't require a PCC from Finland as the stay was less than 11 months cumulatively.



Saad55 said:


> I believe specifying the city name should be enough if you don't have the exact address..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khiladi420

Congrats to mint123 and all that got the golden email. As a Malaysian, i am glad to see a fellow Malaysian receiving grant. All the best in your future endeavor to all newly PR holders..cheers..


----------



## ashishjain

As an Malaysian, your username wonders me. Being curious !!



khiladi420 said:


> Congrats to mint123 and all that got the golden email. As a Malaysian, i am glad to see a fellow Malaysian receiving grant. All the best in your future endeavor to all newly PR holders..cheers..


----------



## fugitive_4u

ashishjain said:


> As an Malaysian, your username wonders me. Being curious !!


Haha, With an Indian name attached to Indian Penal Code Section 420..!!!


----------



## khiladi420

hahaha.. im Malaysian Punjabi guys. 420 sounds cool innit. hehe thanks for the afternoon giggle. need it while waiting for Grant.


----------



## Asalehin

ashishjain said:


> Yes, it's advisable to upload old passport copies as well. This information is asked in Form 80 as well.
> 
> I would recommend merging the passport copies in below manner.
> 1. New Passport Front Page
> 2. New Passport Back Page
> 3. Old Passport Front Page
> 4. Old Passport Back Page
> 5. All Pages with visa stamps
> 
> Note: Though new passport has old passport number but that's not sufficient. It is recommended to upload old passport details as well.




Hi Guys, 

I have applied for my PR (189) 2 weeks ago. Already submitted all my docs including the form 80. Form 1221. I had to get a new passport. 

My question is do I need to upload old passports copy or just current one is enough?


----------



## Asalehin

Siddiquions said:


> Dear all,
> 
> with 65 points, i have applied for VS 189 and 190 with 70 points on 12th of January 2017.
> 
> Any clue for the invitation time?
> 
> ENG: 10
> EXP: 5
> Age: 30
> Australian 2 year Education: 5
> Bachelors Degree: 15
> 
> Total : 65
> 
> EOI date: 12th Jan, 2017.



6 weeks approximately. Good luck !


----------



## sphider

Asalehin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for my PR (189) 2 weeks ago. Already submitted all my docs including the form 80. Form 1221. I had to get a new passport.
> 
> My question is do I need to upload old passports copy or just current one is enough?


In case your new passport has a new ID then you need to notify them of this change. Otherwise your Visa will carry the ID of your old passport. That is not good. Login to Immiaccount and let them know of passport change.


----------



## Asalehin

sphider said:


> In case your new passport has a new ID then you need to notify them of this change. Otherwise your Visa will carry the ID of your old passport. That is not good. Login to Immiaccount and let them know of passport change.


Thanks for your kind reply.

I did apply with the new passport number in the visa application (lodged on 18th Jan 2017). What I meant my old passport has expired back in August 2016. I did state that old passport number and the details in form 80. 

Do I need to upload the copy of old passport for my current application as well? Or just the new one is enough (already provided)? 

Sorry for confusion. 

Thanks and Regards, 
Akib


----------



## baokar1

Asalehin said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.
> 
> I did apply with the new passport number in the visa application (lodged on 18th Jan 2017). What I meant my old passport has expired back in August 2016. I did state that old passport number and the details in form 80.
> 
> Do I need to upload the copy of old passport for my current application as well? Or just the new one is enough (already provided)?
> 
> Sorry for confusion.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Akib


Yes upload with cancelled stamp that will do

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iniya_R

*189 visa lodgement - developer programmer*

Guys, 

I lodged my 189 visa on 28th November 2016 with occupation code 261312 (Developer Programmer). CO contact on 19th Dec 2016 and nothing after that. Also, i don't see anyone from that occupation code getting grant post 23rd January 2017 :| Wondering what is happening


----------



## mesqfel

Hi everyone, I just received contact from CO asking for Military Exemption document.

I've just uploaded it without problems. But now I have the following doubts. Can someone help me?

1 - Now that they asked only for this missing document, can I assume that they already checked all docs that I've submited before and that everything is ok?? Or they may still analyse more documents?

2 - Assuming that everything is correct with my documentation, on avarege, how many days I'll get the Grant Letter (or a new contact of CO) ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## baokar1

Iniya_R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 28th November 2016 with occupation code 261312 (Developer Programmer). CO contact on 19th Dec 2016 and nothing after that. Also, i don't see anyone from that occupation code getting grant post 23rd January 2017 :| Wondering what is happening


Dude I am waiting from September 2016

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iniya_R

baokar1 said:


> Dude I am waiting from September 2016
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


hmmm  may i know which team you are assigned to?
some folks who applied post November have received the grant, so am not quite sure how it works!


----------



## mesqfel

Iniya_R said:


> hmmm  may i know which team you are assigned to?
> some folks who applied post November have received the grant, so am not quite sure how it works!


How can I find out which CO team I've been allocated?


----------



## Iniya_R

baokar1 said:


> Dude I am waiting from September 2016
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk





mesqfel said:


> How can I find out which CO team I've been allocated?


@mesqfel, it was present in the 'request for more information' email that i received.


----------



## mesqfel

Iniya_R said:


> @mesqfel, it was present in the 'request for more information' email that i received.


Ahh...ok.
Since Im applying with agent, he was the who received the email.

But thanks anyway!


----------



## Iniya_R

sure  hope we all receive the grant soon!!


----------



## mesqfel

Just found out that my CO is from Brisbane!
Is that good or bad? haha


----------



## dbimmigrant84

mesqfel said:


> Just found out that my CO is from Brisbane!
> Is that good or bad? haha


what did he ask you


----------



## mesqfel

dbimmigrant84 said:


> what did he ask you


He asked me for:

"Military service details:
As Brazil has compulsory military service for males aged 18-45 years old. Please provide either your military discharge papers, or your exemption papers if you have been officially exempt."

That was easy. I've just uploaded it!

Now, I just have to wait and wait and wait :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baokar1

Iniya_R said:


> hmmm  may i know which team you are assigned to?
> some folks who applied post November have received the grant, so am not quite sure how it works!


Adelaide 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

Hello guys,

I'm an onshore applicant currently on a Student visa - applying for 189 soon.

Question:
1. Do I actually get to pick "Onshore application" or "Offshore application" when I apply for the visa?

2. Does being an "Onshore" applicant hasten the process?

Thanks!


----------



## kvirlive

Iniya_R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 28th November 2016 with occupation code 261312 (Developer Programmer). CO contact on 19th Dec 2016 and nothing after that. Also, i don't see anyone from that occupation code getting grant post 23rd January 2017 :| Wondering what is happening


Iniya,

What was the CO's query, what exactly he has requested or what was the communication subject from CO ?


----------



## sprakash85

Saad55 said:


> I believe specifying the city name should be enough if you don't have the exact address..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for your input.

I have another question.

I have been on a 3 day business visit to Dubai - Do I need to include it?
I have been on a 4 day holiday to Maldives - Do I need to include it?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow everyone 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sharing a post on employment verification, this may give some insight how it is done


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.

*Verification 1:*

An email was sent to HR of company 1, roughly 68 days after visa lodge, the email was generic and requested sanctity of the two letters submitted by self as evidence of employment. HR had called the person who issued me rnr letter asking whether the letter is issued by him or someone else, HR asked him about his signature. I am not sure what HR has replied to DIBP/Aus High Commission, but I think there was something which lured them to go for verification 2.

*Verification 2:
*
Today I had an intuition that I should read the R&R letter submitted by me, but due to some business I was not able to do check that out, however in my mind I went through the images of rnr letter, just mummed the salient points and off to usual business. 

I never thought the intuition will become reality.

At around 4.30pm, my phone rang and it was from Australian High Commission, Delhi ( I have the number saved in my phonebook). For a moment I was lost, who is this “Aus High Commission”, what they want from me, then it came to me that I have filed visa and people receive call from Aus High Commission regarding employment interview or verifications. So all my senses came back and started supporting me. 

*Introduction *
It was XXXXXXX on the other side of phone, she enquired whom she is speaking to, then asked whether I have filed a visa application for Australia, I confirmed the same by answering visa subclass I have applied, then she said this is a generic call they conduct for all the applicants to gather basic information regarding employment and education wrt the visa. Furthermore she said she is going to ask some questions for which I am not supposed to refer any documents or any other thing, I replied that I am at workplace/site and it is not possible to refer anything.

*Education*
First question was regarding date of birth, then it moved on to educational background, I started with schooling and all but she asked me to tell about bachelors, I told about the college from where I did graduation, she asked whether it was a regular course or distant learning. I assured her that I was on campus for four years and course completed on MM/YYYY. 
*
Company 1*
She then asked where I went after bachelors; I told about my first job, she asked about joining location, designation at time of joining. I told about the places I have been posted at. She asked whether it was a full time or part time job, then it went on to the RnR letter, she asked me to tell what I did in 1st company, what roles I delivered, I remembered whatever I have written in the letter, I told mostly all the roles/responsibilities I have taken care of during my tenure at 1st company, she then asked me who I was reporting to, at what designation I left that company. One thing was discussed for long – why the reporting manager has not issued me the rnr letter, I gave my reasons, then told about the person who has issued my rnr letter in company 1. He asked name of person I was working under when I left company 1. After a pause she said that I have told very much same as to what is written in the rnr letter, I told that I remember the letter very well because I had a hard time to obtain this letter, to this day I am struggling with HR of company 1 to issue me a detailed experience certificate instead of service certificate. I told other things also wrt my struggle and ways to obtain rnr letter from HR, which better be confidential. She also asked about the last payment I drew there, I frankly said that I couldn’t remember the exact figure but my basic salary was Rs xxxxx, she then asked to tell gross, I gave a figure and told this doesn’t include variable pay. Variable pay – performance bonus and house rent etc. she asked me about the exact thing I had done and what was my role in that. I explained about building construction and stages involved plus my role in work certification and monitoring wrt quality aspects. 

It was raining heavily and voice was disturbed, call disconnected in between, but she called back again and it continued, before call was cut I was explaining about the instruments I used in company 1 and company 2 and what is the technological difference between the two, advantages of one over other. Item in discussion was total station, theodolite and dumpy level. 


*Company 2*
She asked where did I go to after company 1, I replied by telling date of leaving company 1, date of joining company 2 along with name of the company 2. She asked whether I know person Mr Y who has issued me rnr letter for company 2, and how I know this person, I told that I was working under this person and now Mr Y has been promoted and looking after other area, she asked to whom I report currently and what is the name and designation of my new manager. She then asked me to tell about the current roles and responsibilities. I dictated them all. She then asked whether this is a full time job or part time. She asked me about the salary I am getting for past three months. I told her net and gross figures, not exact but correct to thousandth place. She then asked to explain what I do, and once again reminded not to refer any document. This time I assured her that I am not referring to any document. I told my current roles how I do, what is the need of my role. She asked whether I am doing the same thing or something else, I told that one activity is over and I am controlling next activity. 

Call ended with the word that this is all the information we needed, department shall contact you again if any further information is required.

Once again I have an intuition that there will be more verification wrt my visa application. 

*One significant thing *– during the conversation, she was carefully noting each and every word I said, she even interrupted me more than twice and asked to say slowly as she is noting down the things.

Total duration of conversation was around 20-25 mins* but when i look back it seems like 40-45 mins call.*


----------



## natali-new

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck for tomorrow everyone
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What will be tomorrow?


----------



## aussiedream123

Hi,

Is 189 visa have a priority over 190 visa . Is 189 granted to.people.much before 190 visa?


----------



## mic490

How can i check that my Visa case officer is from Canbera team or Adelaide ?


----------



## WindStone

sprakash85 said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> I have another question.
> 
> I have been on a 3 day business visit to Dubai - Do I need to include it?
> I have been on a 4 day holiday to Maldives - Do I need to include it?


I believe you need to provide travel details of every visit irrespective of the duration of stay.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

WindStone said:


> I believe you need to provide travel details of every visit irrespective of the duration of stay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## monti_d

\
Any suggestions guys...time is killing me...CO has not contacted yet..




monti_d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my new passport details using "Update Us" option on immi account and attached form 929 with the visa application as well. However, it is already 10 days but my passport details are not updated as I can see my old passport details in the "Organise Health" option.
> 
> Could someone please suggest that how much it will take to update my passport details online?
> 
> Thanks
> Monti


----------



## sprakash85

I have logged my Visa application!!



WindStone said:


> I believe you need to provide travel details of every visit irrespective of the duration of stay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

In process of lodging visa, please can you let me know if documents in a particular category can zipped and uploaded? Or has to be in merged pdf?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Saad55

*189 Visa Lodge 2017 Gang*



Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In process of lodging visa, please can you let me know if documents in a particular category can zipped and uploaded? Or has to be in merged pdf?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh



I believe zipped files are not accepted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

When you lodge a visa, are you notified when a case officer is assigned to your case or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrical_Manja

Saad55 said:


> When you lodge a visa, are you notified when a case officer is assigned to your case or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are not given such information. The only thing you will hear back is the outcome of your application. The best thing for you to do is to see that all your documents are perfect..


----------



## Electrical_Manja

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In process of lodging visa, please can you let me know if documents in a particular category can zipped and uploaded? Or has to be in merged pdf?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


They don't accept zipped docs, but you have multiple slots to upload documents and its not necessary for you to merge documents. Just ensure that you have named them accordingly before applying.. May I ask if this for PR or TR..

Good luck..


----------



## fugitive_4u

*Merge Threads*

Admins / Moderators

Can you please merge this thread with http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html as they both deal with 2017 189 VISA lodge?


----------



## paramSG

Subscribing


----------



## kaju

fugitive_4u said:


> Admins / Moderators
> 
> Can you please merge this thread with http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html as they both deal with 2017 189 VISA lodge?


Done!


----------



## fugitive_4u

kaju said:


> Done!


Thank You...


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Is dere a similar thread for 190 is yes please pass on the url thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

Amrita.khangura said:


> Is dere a similar thread for 190 is yes please pass on the url thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


190 EOI - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/1190841-190-visa-eoi-2017-a-2.html

190 Visa - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1194409-190-visa-lodge-2017-january-25.html


----------



## Iniya_R

kvirlive said:


> Iniya,
> 
> What was the CO's query, what exactly he has requested or what was the communication subject from CO ?


@kvirlive, i was requested for medicals. I had already taken it a couple of days back, so the report got submitted on the same day. Subject line was like 'IMMI s56 Request for More Information'


----------



## vdotu

*CO Contact - 28 Days to respond*

Hello All-
I had filed my visa under 189 on the 5th of Jan. I got my first CO contact from GSM Adelaide asking for Form 80 and India PCC on the 31st of January.
However, I needed to get a new passport and the entire PCC process is likely to take atleast 2-3 weeks.
Here is my question: (sorry if it has been asked before and if I did not look for it hard anough)

The contact asked for a response within 28 days.
Getting my Form 80s done is not an issue but as mentioned above, the PCC might cut it fine with the expected timelines.
So, in short, do they expect a RESPONSE in 28 days or do they expect EVERYTHING to be SUBMITTED by that timeline?

And if the latter is true, can one request an extension and do they grant such extensions? 

Would greatly appreciate any advice.

Thanks,
vDOtU


----------



## Amrita.khangura

vdotu said:


> Hello All-
> I had filed my visa under 189 on the 5th of Jan. I got my first CO contact from GSM Adelaide asking for Form 80 and India PCC on the 31st of January.
> However, I needed to get a new passport and the entire PCC process is likely to take atleast 2-3 weeks.
> Here is my question: (sorry if it has been asked before and if I did not look for it hard anough)
> 
> The contact asked for a response within 28 days.
> Getting my Form 80s done is not an issue but as mentioned above, the PCC might cut it fine with the expected timelines.
> So, in short, do they expect a RESPONSE in 28 days or do they expect EVERYTHING to be SUBMITTED by that timeline?
> 
> And if the latter is true, can one request an extension and do they grant such extensions?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> vDOtU


Before i answer *ur* query few questions. Why do *u* need a new passport? What is *d* reason


Iniya_R said:


> @kvirlive, i was requested for medicals. I had already taken it a couple of days back, so the report got submitted on the same day. Subject line was like 'IMMI s56 Request for More Information'


*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu

For whatever reasons, the APO asked me to get a new passport since the addresses in PCC and passport differed. 
They asked me to get a new passport and said that they are holding off on PCC application acceptance till them

vDotU



Amrita.khangura said:


> Before i answer ur query few questions. Why do u need a new passport? What is d reason
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

vdotu said:


> For whatever reasons, the APO asked me to get a new passport since the addresses in PCC and passport differed.
> They asked me to get a new passport and said that they are holding off on PCC application acceptance till them
> 
> vDotU


I dont know the full form of apo are u referring to case officer? Do u have an aadhar card wid ur new address on it? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu

Well the APO is the passport officer. They showed me a circular with the changed process for PCC.
But anyways my new passport was issued in 3 days and I have used to apply for PCC.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

vdotu said:


> Well the APO is the passport officer. They showed me a circular with the changed process for PCC.
> But anyways my new passport was issued in 3 days and I have used to apply for PCC.


Get ur aadhar card talk to an aadhar agent once u have the new aadhar card take an appointment in tatkal get ur passport renewed ubder tatkal process den pcc will be given same day. Meanwhile there is a change in circumstances url in immi account update ur case there so that case officer knows since u already paid under a different passport 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1234

Hi All,

I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.


----------



## MAG1234

Now what will be the next steps to find the jobs in Australia. Kindly assist


----------



## ranagarima14

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.


Congratulations


----------



## Amrita.khangura

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.


Congratulations  party time  do u mind sharing ur case details.. Visa Lodgement date and visa grant date job code and state. Thanks and all the best

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1234

I have mentioned in my signature


----------



## Kkadam

vasanth240 said:


> God, please help us all to get our Grant ray2:


ray2:


----------



## vdotu

I got some inputs on this but not really answering the crux of the question. Bouncing it again.

Sorry for the multiplicity. 

VDotU



vdotu said:


> Hello All-
> I had filed my visa under 189 on the 5th of Jan. I got my first CO contact from GSM Adelaide asking for Form 80 and India PCC on the 31st of January.
> However, I needed to get a new passport and the entire PCC process is likely to take atleast 2-3 weeks.
> Here is my question: (sorry if it has been asked before and if I did not look for it hard anough)
> 
> The contact asked for a response within 28 days.
> Getting my Form 80s done is not an issue but as mentioned above, the PCC might cut it fine with the expected timelines.
> So, in short, do they expect a RESPONSE in 28 days or do they expect EVERYTHING to be SUBMITTED by that timeline?
> 
> And if the latter is true, can one request an extension and do they grant such extensions?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> vDOtU


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hello Friends

I have applied for PCC after CO contacting for me for same

As you know CO gives 28 to reply

In case I am unable to obtain PCC pending police verification when should i write to them asking for extension. Should it be on the 28th day or should it be taken a week prior to deadline

Request your reply


----------



## samcool80

i folks i need some clarification.. i just received my invite for 189 on 1 feb 2017 and today 2 feb 2017 i have lodge my invite. 

i am wondering at what stage will immigration office will ask me for various documents. my PCC is not done .. No Medical check up too ... 

Is it that i will be emailed what all things is required or do i have to look for it ? 

any thread where i can get entire process in detail please ?


----------



## Danny123

Hello guys,

I realise this is where people are more interactive. I am not applying for 189 yet, I can only do that after March 31 2017. However, I applied for and got approved for NSW SS for visa190.
Part of the claims ere Partner skills, she is on CSOL(ITC Trainer 223211) and I am on both SOL and CSOL, will I be able to get those points since I have just learnt e should be on the same skills list? I am Electronic Instrument technician(342315)

Please help as I need to submit the application soon before offer expires


----------



## sultan_azam

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.


Hey MAG.. congrats for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

vdotu said:


> Hello All-
> I had filed my visa under 189 on the 5th of Jan. I got my first CO contact from GSM Adelaide asking for Form 80 and India PCC on the 31st of January.
> However, I needed to get a new passport and the entire PCC process is likely to take atleast 2-3 weeks.
> Here is my question: (sorry if it has been asked before and if I did not look for it hard anough)
> 
> The contact asked for a response within 28 days.
> Getting my Form 80s done is not an issue but as mentioned above, the PCC might cut it fine with the expected timelines.
> So, in short, do they expect a RESPONSE in 28 days or do they expect EVERYTHING to be SUBMITTED by that timeline?
> 
> And if the latter is true, can one request an extension and do they grant such extensions?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> vDOtU


if you are not able to provide the actually requested document(PCC) then provide evidence that you are in process of getting it... ( your pcc application form + the acknowledgement received from PSK on your PCC application)

if there is change in passport then UPDATE DIBP via UPDATE US inside immiaccount...DIBP will map the new passport, old passport and PCC


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have applied for PCC after CO contacting for me for same
> 
> As you know CO gives 28 to reply
> 
> In case I am unable to obtain PCC pending police verification when should i write to them asking for extension. Should it be on the 28th day or should it be taken a week prior to deadline
> 
> Request your reply


if you are not able to meet 28 days timeline then provide evidence of obtaining requested informatin -- " your pcc application form + the acknowledgement" received from PSK on your PCC application


----------



## sultan_azam

samcool80 said:


> i folks i need some clarification.. i just received my invite for 189 on 1 feb 2017 and today 2 feb 2017 i have lodge my invite.
> 
> i am wondering at what stage will immigration office will ask me for various documents. my PCC is not done .. No Medical check up too ...
> 
> Is it that i will be emailed what all things is required or do i have to look for it ?
> 
> any thread where i can get entire process in detail please ?


if case officer picks up your file he will request to submit missing documents whatsoever is required to process your application

*PCC (India)*- to be done from Passport seva kendra, create an account on PSK website, file pcc application, pay fee(500 INR), schedule an appointment, visit psk with mentioned documents in ADVISoR and get through.. if current address differs from that in passport then arrange a proof for current address(list mentioned on PSK website)


*PCC(singapore) *- not much idea but a friend told me today that you need to put an appeal using your national ID there, appeal is reverted in 3-4 days then you apply for PCC, you give finger prints and then you get PCC, whole process takes around 5-6 days


*Medicals *- inside immiaccount, under your name tab -- *VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT -- oRGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATIoNS -- PRINT REFERRAL LETTER *

this letter will have HAP ID, generate similarly for all other applicants in your visa application..

using these HAP IDs book an appointment at nearest panel physician, visit panel physician on scheduled day and get through with the appointment, do carry passport and a photo

*panel physician list --- https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians*


----------



## sultan_azam

Danny123 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I realise this is where people are more interactive. I am not applying for 189 yet, I can only do that after March 31 2017. However, I applied for and got approved for NSW SS for visa190.
> Part of the claims ere Partner skills, she is on CSOL(ITC Trainer 223211) and I am on both SOL and CSOL, will I be able to get those points since I have just learnt e should be on the same skills list? I am Electronic Instrument technician(342315)
> 
> Please help as I need to submit the application soon before offer expires


o
you can claim 5 points for partner skills in 190 visa but you need

1. skill assessment of partner
2. at least competent english of partner


by the way you can do this only if you have mentioned this in eoi, you have mentioned that you have got NSW ss for visa 190, 
1. is it a nomination invite from NSW
2. or a visa invite for 190 from DIBP ???


----------



## enygma

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.



Congrats mate and wish you all the best for your move to Oz!!

From your timeline I could see that CO contacted you for spouse work experience proofs. Did you claim Partner/spouse points?


----------



## ashishjain

I assure you that you will receive PCC with in 10 working days !

Rest replied by Sultan 



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have applied for PCC after CO contacting for me for same
> 
> As you know CO gives 28 to reply
> 
> In case I am unable to obtain PCC pending police verification when should i write to them asking for extension. Should it be on the 28th day or should it be taken a week prior to deadline
> 
> Request your reply


----------



## ashishjain

Hey - Congratulations 

Can you please share the content of follow-up email? 



MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.


----------



## andreyx108b

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.


Congrats mate!


----------



## sprakash85

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recieved a Grant today with all God Grace and Blessings.


Congrats!!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

Hey all,

I'm preparing to lodge my application soon. Is Form 1193 necessary?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

incyann said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm preparing to lodge my application soon. Is Form 1193 necessary?


Hello only 80 and 1221 are needed. 1193 was not listed on the dibp website. And havent heard of the same either. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WindStone

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have applied for PCC after CO contacting for me for same
> 
> As you know CO gives 28 to reply
> 
> In case I am unable to obtain PCC pending police verification when should i write to them asking for extension. Should it be on the 28th day or should it be taken a week prior to deadline
> 
> Request your reply


My address in my PCC application was different from that in the passport. But still I got the PCC the same day. I had given Aadhar as a proof of my new address, maybe that's why I got it quickly.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

incyann said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm preparing to lodge my application soon. Is Form 1193 necessary?


I saw DIBP requested that form from someone before. You can upload it first since there is no harm to upload it, and the form is very easy to fill up. It just requires your contact details.


----------



## KKB_0602

*Confused over the section education History - start date and end date*

Hi Seniors,

I’m in the middle of filling EOI today and bit confused over the section *education History - start date and end date* for education. I did MCA in year 2007 and my session started somewhere from July-August 2004 (don't remember the exact dates neither I have any document evidence, nowhere it is written in either degree or mark-sheet/transcript ) and I have given final exams in June 2007 (session End).
I have the mark-sheet where they only written issue date 28-Aug-2007 and in degree certificate they mentioned issue date as 24 -Nov-2007, there is no start date in both.

I got my ACS done where it has mentioned the below as per the details I have given.

*"Your Master of Computer Application xxxxxxx-xxxxxx-University completed June 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."*

Please suggest what to put there for *From date and To date *in education qualification. I ‘m in a dilemma, I want to be consistent with the ACS to ward off future problem during the visa processing.


----------



## fugitive_4u

WindStone said:


> My address in my PCC application was different from that in the passport. But still I got the PCC the same day. I had given Aadhar as a proof of my new address, maybe that's why I got it quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you are single and have Aadhar as address proof, it is issued immediately
If you are married and have Aadhar as address proof, also spouse name in passport, it is issued immediately
If you are married and have Aadhar as address proof, and spouse name NOT PRESENT in passport, it is issued after Police Verification.


----------



## ashishjain

Replied here --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-page-ranking-189-journey-9.html#post11887225



KamalBafila said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I’m in the middle of filling EOI today and bit confused over the section *education History - start date and end date* for education. I did MCA in year 2007 and my session started somewhere from July-August 2004 (don't remember the exact dates neither I have any document evidence, nowhere it is written in either degree or mark-sheet/transcript ) and I have given final exams in June 2007 (session End).
> I have the mark-sheet where they only written issue date 28-Aug-2007 and in degree certificate they mentioned issue date as 24 -Nov-2007, there is no start date in both.
> 
> I got my ACS done where it has mentioned the below as per the details I have given.
> 
> *"Your Master of Computer Application xxxxxxx-xxxxxx-University completed June 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."*
> 
> Please suggest what to put there for *From date and To date *in education qualification. I ‘m in a dilemma, I want to be consistent with the ACS to ward off future problem during the visa processing.


----------



## WindStone

fugitive_4u said:


> If you are single and have Aadhar as address proof, it is issued immediately
> If you are married and have Aadhar as address proof, also spouse name in passport, it is issued immediately
> If you are married and have Aadhar as address proof, and spouse name NOT PRESENT in passport, it is issued after Police Verification.


Thanks for the info. 

When I did my passport, I was single. Now when I filled my PCC form, I mentioned the status as married, and took my marriage certificate with me to the PSK. They changed my status to single in my application saying that the status should be the same as it is in their database and disregarded my marriage certificate. They said if I want the status changed to married, then I should file for a passport modification. I went ahead without filing for passport modification so as to save time.

Anyway, the PCC doesn't mention marital status, and I can always add the marriage certificate as a document to immiAccount to show proof of relationship. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

sultan_azam said:


> if you are not able to meet 28 days timeline then provide evidence of obtaining requested informatin -- " your pcc application form + the acknowledgement" received from PSK on your PCC application


Thanks Sultan 

But my question is this extension should be taken until when. Can i send this email on the 27th day also ? 

Or should it be on the 22nd day or 21st..


----------



## incyann

mint123 said:


> I saw DIBP requested that form from someone before. You can upload it first since there is no harm to upload it, and the form is very easy to fill up. It just requires your contact details.


True! By the way, which were the documents that you had to 'certify'?

I'm planning to certify all documents just to be safe but I think it's overkill.


----------



## samcool80

sultan_azam said:


> *Medicals *- inside immiaccount, under your name tab -- *VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT -- oRGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATIoNS -- PRINT REFERRAL LETTER *
> 
> this letter will have HAP ID, generate similarly for all other applicants in your visa application..
> 
> using these HAP IDs book an appointment at nearest panel physician, visit panel physician on scheduled day and get through with the appointment, do carry passport and a photo
> 
> *panel physician list --- https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians*





Thanks for the help.

I can now see the health information HAP Id and the list of document i need to submit..

I wanted to understand the flow... So on 1st Feb i got Invite ... i filled the 17pages information isnt that considered as LODGED status ? ( I guess its not)

They never requested me for any PCC yet ... I am not assigned any CO too.. Seems its just been 2 days since i submitted 17page questions ... 

i have taken the medical test appointment for 6th Feb. 

Just help me clarify if i am missing anything here.


----------



## aumelb1

what is CO guys ?


----------



## pushkar1985

aumelb1 said:


> what is CO guys ?


Case officer bro. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## rathor.17

I've applied for EOI with 65 points and have not claimed partner skill points.
What is the difference between form 80 and form 1221? I read somewhere that both me and my wife will have to fill form 80. Is that correct ?


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hi guys, 

Would appreciate if someone could comment on my situation. 

I had actually booked a date for 190 medical last week for coming Monday, using the my health declaration. At that time I hadn't received my approval from NSW. Just two days ago I received the approval and got so excited that I lodged my visa on the very same day. After lodging it, I realised that I was not supposed to lodge it until I had done my medicals. Has anyone here done something similar to me? Should I email DIBP on this?


----------



## vdotu

I am not sure about the 1221 but we got a request for submitting Form 80 for me and my spouse. Not claiming points for her but had to submit the Forms for both. 

VDotU



rathor.17 said:


> I've applied for EOI with 65 points and have not claimed partner skill points.
> What is the difference between form 80 and form 1221? I read somewhere that both me and my wife will have to fill form 80. Is that correct ?


----------



## MAG1234

enygma said:


> Congrats mate and wish you all the best for your move to Oz!!
> 
> From your timeline I could see that CO contacted you for spouse work experience proofs. Did you claim Partner/spouse points?


Hi,
CO didn't ask my Wife's Employment Proof as I haven't kept her work experience and didnt claim points. It was for me.


----------



## vdotu

That's helpful, sultan_azam.

Thanks!



sultan_azam said:


> if you are not able to provide the actually requested document(PCC) then provide evidence that you are in process of getting it... ( your pcc application form + the acknowledgement received from PSK on your PCC application)
> 
> if there is change in passport then UPDATE DIBP via UPDATE US inside immiaccount...DIBP will map the new passport, old passport and PCC


----------



## mint123

incyann said:


> True! By the way, which were the documents that you had to 'certify'?
> 
> I'm planning to certify all documents just to be safe but I think it's overkill.


I did not certify any documents. You don't have to certify any documents since you upload the original colored copy. You only need to certify if you scan photocopied one.


----------



## mint123

rathor.17 said:


> I've applied for EOI with 65 points and have not claimed partner skill points.
> What is the difference between form 80 and form 1221? I read somewhere that both me and my wife will have to fill form 80. Is that correct ?


Although form 1221 is a simplified of form 80, there are officers who will still ask for it on top of form 80. So, to avoid any delays, it is advisable to upload form 80 and form 1221 for both you and your partner.


----------



## NP101

Just a quick question fellows 
Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?


----------



## usankara

samcool80 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I can now see the health information HAP Id and the list of document i need to submit..
> 
> I wanted to understand the flow... So on 1st Feb i got Invite ... i filled the 17pages information isnt that considered as LODGED status ? ( I guess its not)
> 
> They never requested me for any PCC yet ... I am not assigned any CO too.. Seems its just been 2 days since i submitted 17page questions ...
> 
> i have taken the medical test appointment for 6th Feb.
> 
> Just help me clarify if i am missing anything here.


Upload all relevant documents
Apply Singapore PCC and India PCC using the acknowledgement mail (PDF)


----------



## baokar1

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone could comment on my situation.
> 
> I had actually booked a date for 190 medical last week for coming Monday, using the my health declaration. At that time I hadn't received my approval from NSW. Just two days ago I received the approval and got so excited that I lodged my visa on the very same day. After lodging it, I realised that I was not supposed to lodge it until I had done my medicals. Has anyone here done something similar to me? Should I email DIBP on this?


While lodging did you mention the hap id from my health declaration then it's fine, otherwise it is not advisable to use my health declaration after lodging visa 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone could comment on my situation.
> 
> I had actually booked a date for 190 medical last week for coming Monday, using the my health declaration. At that time I hadn't received my approval from NSW. Just two days ago I received the approval and got so excited that I lodged my visa on the very same day. After lodging it, I realised that I was not supposed to lodge it until I had done my medicals. Has anyone here done something similar to me? Should I email DIBP on this?


While lodging did you mention the hap id from my health declaration then it's fine, otherwise it is not advisable to use my health declaration after lodging visa 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

fugitive_4u said:


> If you are single and have Aadhar as address proof, it is issued immediately
> 
> If you are married and have Aadhar as address proof, also spouse name in passport, it is issued immediately
> 
> If you are married and have Aadhar as address proof, and spouse name NOT PRESENT in passport, it is issued after Police Verification.




Apart from that, As per recent govt circulars, RPO will not issue pcc if the current address is different from the passport address. In that case, pcc application will be on hold until renewal of the passport with current address along with PV done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Guys any idea about the following

NON-MIGRATING DEPENDENT FAMILY MEMBERS

What should I select NO? Because it's only me and partner in the application no kids?
Or the applicant have to mention his/Her SIBLiNGS details in it?


----------



## hariyerra

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have applied for PCC after CO contacting for me for same
> 
> As you know CO gives 28 to reply
> 
> In case I am unable to obtain PCC pending police verification when should i write to them asking for extension. Should it be on the 28th day or should it be taken a week prior to deadline
> 
> Request your reply




Hi Bro, you can walk into your thana police station and ask anyone inside there regarding PCC police verification. They would direct you to the concerned person(police) who deals PV applications. There by you can request him to complete the process asap. I approached the same way, where I got my PCC in a week after PV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

Hey Friends, please clarify on HAP ID. When is this ID generated?

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Applied for assessment at Engineers Australia (EA) (Occupation Code: Telecommunications Engineer - 263311) --> 4-Jun-16
EA Additional Docs 1st Request (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR) --> 19-Sep-16
PTE Test --> 24-Sep-16
PTE Score Card --> (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78) --> 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded --> 13-Oct-16
EA Additional Docs 2nd Request (Degree in 400DPI) --> 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded --> 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive) --> 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points --> 30-Nov-16
Invite --> 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change) --> 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport --> 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC --> 23-Dec-16
Applied for Bahrain PCC --> 26-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport) --> 12-Jan-17
Bahrain PCC Granted --> Awaited
Medical --> Awaited
Apply for Visa --> Awaited
Visa Grant --> Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## mint123

gauravghai said:


> Hey Friends, please clarify on HAP ID. When is this ID generated?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Applied for assessment at Engineers Australia (EA) (Occupation Code: Telecommunications Engineer - 263311) --> 4-Jun-16
> EA Additional Docs 1st Request (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR) --> 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test --> 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score Card --> (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78) --> 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 13-Oct-16
> EA Additional Docs 2nd Request (Degree in 400DPI) --> 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive) --> 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points --> 30-Nov-16
> Invite --> 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change) --> 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport --> 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC --> 23-Dec-16
> Applied for Bahrain PCC --> 26-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport) --> 12-Jan-17
> Bahrain PCC Granted --> Awaited
> Medical --> Awaited
> Apply for Visa --> Awaited
> Visa Grant --> Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai


After you lodge the visa, there is a button on health examination in your immigration account where you can upload your documents. From there, you can register for health examination and the HAP ID will be generated.


----------



## mint123

NP101 said:


> Just a quick question fellows
> Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?


You can upload with PDF format.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

hariyerra said:


> Apart from that, As per recent govt circulars, RPO will not issue pcc if the current address is different from the passport address. In that case, pcc application will be on hold until renewal of the passport with current address along with PV done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No. I had different address & I got my PCC ! You need to wait till the police verification happens at your new address. It's not required to renew your passport. This is my experience 


Rajesh S


----------



## mint123

samcool80 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I can now see the health information HAP Id and the list of document i need to submit..
> 
> I wanted to understand the flow... So on 1st Feb i got Invite ... i filled the 17pages information isnt that considered as LODGED status ? ( I guess its not)
> 
> They never requested me for any PCC yet ... I am not assigned any CO too.. Seems its just been 2 days since i submitted 17page questions ...
> 
> i have taken the medical test appointment for 6th Feb.
> 
> Just help me clarify if i am missing anything here.


You are considered lodge the visa application when you accept the invitation and paid that application fee.

They will not request any documents from you until an officer being assigned to your case and it will take some time for an officer being assigned.

It is advisable to upload all the documents including PCC and forms 80 and 1221 before any officer being assigned to you. If you wait for an officer to assign and request any further documents from you, your visa process will be delay. Normally, the officer will take some time to come back to your case again. So it is better to upload all the documents upfront, so that when the officer review your case, he/she can straight process it and give you the grant.


----------



## Fanish

@baokar1, As per your signature CO contacted you 3 times, what was that for ?.


----------



## gauravghai

mint123 said:


> After you lodge the visa, there is a button on health examination in your immigration account where you can upload your documents. From there, you can register for health examination and the HAP ID will be generated.


Within how much time would it be generated? Is it instantaneous?

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Applied for assessment at Engineers Australia (EA) (Occupation Code: Telecommunications Engineer - 263311) --> 4-Jun-16
EA Additional Docs 1st Request (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR) --> 19-Sep-16
PTE Test --> 24-Sep-16
PTE Score Card --> (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78) --> 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded --> 13-Oct-16
EA Additional Docs 2nd Request (Degree in 400DPI) --> 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded --> 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive) --> 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points --> 30-Nov-16
Invite --> 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change) --> 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport --> 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC --> 23-Dec-16
Applied for Bahrain PCC --> 26-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport) --> 12-Jan-17
Medical --> Awaited
Apply for Visa --> 21-Jan-2017
Visa Grant --> Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## mint123

gauravghai said:


> Within how much time would it be generated? Is it instantaneous?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Applied for assessment at Engineers Australia (EA) (Occupation Code: Telecommunications Engineer - 263311) --> 4-Jun-16
> EA Additional Docs 1st Request (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR) --> 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test --> 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score Card --> (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78) --> 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 13-Oct-16
> EA Additional Docs 2nd Request (Degree in 400DPI) --> 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive) --> 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points --> 30-Nov-16
> Invite --> 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change) --> 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport --> 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC --> 23-Dec-16
> Applied for Bahrain PCC --> 26-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport) --> 12-Jan-17
> Medical --> Awaited
> Apply for Visa --> 21-Jan-2017
> Visa Grant --> Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai


Yeah, once you register from your immi account, it will generate out for you to use it to book your medical examination.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hariyerra said:


> Hi Bro, you can walk into your thana police station and ask anyone inside there regarding PCC police verification. They would direct you to the concerned person(police) who deals PV applications. There by you can request him to complete the process asap. I approached the same way, where I got my PCC in a week after PV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing


----------



## jeyam_555

mint123 said:


> Yeah, once you register from your immi account, it will generate out for you to use it to book your medical examination.


You could also use My health declaration portal to generate HAP ID before visa lodgement.


----------



## NP101

Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


----------



## pbg_1981

:help::help::help:
Hi Everyone,
I have submitted the visa application on 2nd Feb 2017 and in the process of submitting the documents.
I submitted some of the documents, but not as per the guidelines as below:
*"
When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore. "*
I have given the filename which have space between words like : for eg.: 
"IELTS RESULTS".
It should be "IELTS_RESULTS".
I have not followed guidelines and have spaces between words when giving the names. 
I have almost uploaded 37 documents like this in my application.
Does this may create problem?
I am really worried, kindly guide. :help::help:
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saad55

NP101 said:


> Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
> Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?




It takes few days to get confirmation from Pte that your score has been Sent.. hopefully you will get confirmation within couple of days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

pbg_1981 said:


> :help::help::help:
> Hi Everyone,
> I have submitted the visa application on 2nd Feb 2017 and in the process of submitting the documents.
> I submitted some of the documents, but not as per the guidelines as below:
> *"
> When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'.
> 
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore. "*
> I have given the filename which have space between words like : for eg.:
> "IELTS RESULTS".
> It should be "IELTS_RESULTS".
> I have not followed guidelines and have spaces between words when giving the names.
> I have almost uploaded 37 documents like this in my application.
> Does this may create problem?
> I am really worried, kindly guide. :help::help:
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think there should be any problems.


----------



## NA2AU

*Last Name in Degree Transcript*

Friends! Kudos for helping out each other in this immigration journey!!
Let me start with the journey by picking your brain on degree transcript for ACS.

I am planning for 189 (or 190 possibly). I tried obtaining my degree transcript from my university. My name is spelled as First_Name initial in my 10th, 12th and well as degree. In passport it is First_name Last_Name. I tried requesting university to provide me expanded last name instead of initial. They denied outright. is that gonna create a fiasco while doing ACS evaluation?


----------



## vikaschandra

NA2AU said:


> Friends! Kudos for helping out each other in this immigration journey!!
> Let me start with the journey by picking your brain on degree transcript for ACS.
> 
> I am planning for 189 (or 190 possibly). I tried obtaining my degree transcript from my university. My name is spelled as First_Name initial in my 10th, 12th and well as degree. In passport it is First_name Last_Name. I tried requesting university to provide me expanded last name instead of initial. They denied outright. is that gonna create a fiasco while doing ACS evaluation?


Welcome aboard. Firstly, you chose the wrong thread to post your question as this thread is for discussing post visa lodge questions. Search for thread related to ACS Assessment. 

Not to disappoint you on your first post I would take the opportunity to answer your question. 

There will be no problem with ACS assessment due to the name. Still In case you feel it could cause an issue and they might question on the name being different the option to rule out that probability is to get an affidavit made which states that the person mentioned on the degree certificates and the passport are same.


----------



## samcool80

NA2AU said:


> Friends! Kudos for helping out each other in this immigration journey!!
> 
> Let me start with the journey by picking your brain on degree transcript for ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning for 189 (or 190 possibly). I tried obtaining my degree transcript from my university. My name is spelled as First_Name initial in my 10th, 12th and well as degree. In passport it is First_name Last_Name. I tried requesting university to provide me expanded last name instead of initial. They denied outright. is that gonna create a fiasco while doing ACS evaluation?




To avoid any issues... Get some notarised copy mentioning that name A and name B are the same person.. So that removes any issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NA2AU

Thanks a lot! Also point taken!! Should have done some research on which thread to post to..


----------



## vikaschandra

NA2AU said:


> Thanks a lot! Also point taken!! Should have done some research on which thread to post to..


The members on the thread always are ready to help, it is just that sometimes questions not related to the thread gets lost in the pool of other questions and the candidate never gets his/her answer which creates more anxiety.

Best wishes to you for further proceedings


----------



## pbg_1981

vikaschandra said:


> I don't think there should be any problems.


Thank you for your reply.'
Hope it should have no problem.


----------



## Fanish

Dears, What are the different status of visa application ?

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Fanish said:


> Dears, What are the different status of visa application ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


Check the attached. Explains the flow


----------



## Fanish

Thanks vikaschandra for the prompt response.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Electrical_Manja said:


> They don't accept zipped docs, but you have multiple slots to upload documents and its not necessary for you to merge documents. Just ensure that you have named them accordingly before applying.. May I ask if this for PR or TR..
> 
> Good luck..


Thanks.

PR

Regards


----------



## raghav111

*189/190 nsw eoi*

Hi Folks,

DIBP Overall points - 60 (including Language skills)
Occupation - ICT Systems Analyst 261112 
PTE - 10 points (S-84, L-80, W-75, R-71)
EOI lodged for 189 - 10/31/2016
EOI lodged for 190 NSW - 11/10/2016 9 65 Points)

I guess it is hard to expect an invite under 189 in 2017 as it appears the bucket is exhausted with people with high scores and also the 60 point cut off is not even invited under 261112.

Am expecting with high hopes only on NSW as I didn't applied to other states. 

is it a better option to take a second attempt in PTE before any changes might occur in Jul 2017 ? . am bit confused on how to proceed further.


Guys, please post ur inputs on the chances likely to get an invite under 190 NSW. 

Thanks

Raghav


----------



## WindStone

raghav111 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> DIBP Overall points - 60 (including Language skills)
> Occupation - ICT Systems Analyst 261112
> PTE - 10 points (S-84, L-80, W-75, R-71)
> EOI lodged for 189 - 10/31/2016
> EOI lodged for 190 NSW - 11/10/2016 9 65 Points)
> 
> I guess it is hard to expect an invite under 189 in 2017 as it appears the bucket is exhausted with people with high scores and also the 60 point cut off is not even invited under 261112.
> 
> Am expecting with high hopes only on NSW as I didn't applied to other states.
> 
> is it a better option to take a second attempt in PTE before any changes might occur in Jul 2017 ? . am bit confused on how to proceed further.
> 
> 
> Guys, please post ur inputs on the chances likely to get an invite under 190 NSW.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Raghav


Hi raghav111, I think you can give a second attempt at PTE. Looking at your scores, it should not be too hard for you to score 79+ I'm the second attempt with some practice. That will give you invaluable 20 pts and make your score 70

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

Hi Fanish,
co contact 1 - wifes documents
co contact 2 addition of wife to the application
co contact 3 wifes medicals
I had not added wife prior to my application that is why it caused delay



Fanish said:


> @baokar1, As per your signature CO contacted you 3 times, what was that for ?.


----------



## hariyerra

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> No. I had different address & I got my PCC ! You need to wait till the police verification happens at your new address. It's not required to renew your passport. This is my experience
> 
> 
> Rajesh S




Ok, may be the new rules specific to Chennai RPO.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathor.17

I've applied for EOI on 31st JAN and awaiting response. I've not claimed for partner skill points. She is a Dentist.
I wanted to know what documents do I need to prepare for my wife. Someone told me that for English, we can get a documents on college letter head stating that medium of instruction of the course was English. Is that correct or does she need to take PTE exam ?


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi. I have one query. I have applied for 189 visa for myself, wife and one child on 1/1/2017. I also received co contact couple of weeks back. My question is that my wife is now pregnant and EDD is sep/2017. Under these circumstances do i need to update it to dibp? As i am hoping to get visa well before that and also i am assuming that my wife can enter Australia before delivery. I am bit confused now. Need sincere advice.


----------



## WindStone

rathor.17 said:


> I've applied for EOI on 31st JAN and awaiting response. I've not claimed for partner skill points. She is a Dentist.
> I wanted to know what documents do I need to prepare for my wife. Someone told me that for English, we can get a documents on college letter head stating that medium of instruction of the course was English. Is that correct or does she need to take PTE exam ?


I think you would need a letter from the university mentioning that her medium of instruction during her course was in English. Another option will be to write PTE and get at least 30 points.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapien

Which software do you people use to fill in the visa forms? I filled those forms in on Google Chrome but their text disappeared when I opened them again after saving them in my computer.


----------



## Poooy

Hello, I have a question regarding bank statements..

I have a HDFC salary account and i have generated the statements through netbanking for the past few years, but the problem is while i tried to combine the statement and also highlight the salary credits, it wouldnt allow..It says the document is secured and no edits can be performed, and i dint receive any passwords also, checked with customer care,they say its additional security(makes sense,we cant tamper with the document)..

So the question is, is it ok if i upload this document as is, that is, year by year for the same company and also without the highlighting?

Or should i print and then highlight and upload ?


----------



## katts007

Hi Pooy,

Open the document in Chrome and print it as a pdf. That'll remove the security on th pdf. You can then edit the pdf to highlight the salary credits.



Poooy said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding bank statements..
> 
> I have a HDFC salary account and i have generated the statements through netbanking for the past few years, but the problem is while i tried to combine the statement and also highlight the salary credits, it wouldnt allow..It says the document is secured and no edits can be performed, and i dint receive any passwords also, checked with customer care,they say its additional security(makes sense,we cant tamper with the document)..
> 
> So the question is, is it ok if i upload this document as is, that is, year by year for the same company and also without the highlighting?
> 
> Or should i print and then highlight and upload ?


----------



## Sourabh123

Saad55 said:


> I believe zipped files are not accepted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All,

Need a help.

In process of attaching documents for Visa lodging. Got a last minute confusion, do all the documents need to be certified by notary etc to upload to upload for visa lodging? Please let me know. Waiting for the confirmation please.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## katts007

Hi Sourabh,

Color scanned copies are enough for lodging the VISA. Notary is not required.



Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a help.
> 
> In process of attaching documents for Visa lodging. Got a last minute confusion, do all the documents need to be certified by notary etc to upload to upload for visa lodging? Please let me know. Waiting for the confirmation please.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


----------



## paramSG

Poooy said:


> Hello, I have a question regarding bank statements..
> 
> I have a HDFC salary account and i have generated the statements through netbanking for the past few years, but the problem is while i tried to combine the statement and also highlight the salary credits, it wouldnt allow..It says the document is secured and no edits can be performed, and i dint receive any passwords also, checked with customer care,they say its additional security(makes sense,we cant tamper with the document)..
> 
> So the question is, is it ok if i upload this document as is, that is, year by year for the same company and also without the highlighting?
> 
> Or should i print and then highlight and upload ?


use this link to unlock password.

http://www.pdfcrack.com/


----------



## grajesh115

*Need info on partner skills*

Hi All

Need info on claiming partner skills, my wife was not working from past 2 years, can I apply her for ACS ? as I could see some threads she has to work 12 months from past 2 years...how far is it correct ? Please suggest guys...I am about file my partner ACS before that I wanna get clarified...

Please assit.

Rgds
Rajesh.


----------



## baokar1

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi. I have one query. I have applied for 189 visa for myself, wife and one child on 1/1/2017. I also received co contact couple of weeks back. My question is that my wife is now pregnant and EDD is sep/2017. Under these circumstances do i need to update it to dibp? As i am hoping to get visa well before that and also i am assuming that my wife can enter Australia before delivery. I am bit confused now. Need sincere advice.


You need to complete medicals in any case, I think you need to put application on hold until the new born gets delivered till that time if you can conduct the medicals of your wife now that will be better, but anyways you need to inform dibp you can't hide the pregnancy and get the baby delivered in Australia, because it is not guaranteed when you will get grant

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

paramSG said:


> use this link to unlock password.
> 
> http://www.pdfcrack.com/


Use online2pdf.com and if you can't highlight, just upload the salary credit month statement mostly two for one year 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi Experts,

Made a huge mistake. Need your expert opinion urgently.

I have lodged my Visa (189) today. I am claiming points for my work experience. All documents inclluding ACS Results shows I have valid 10 years experience. But, I have entered in online visa application as "3 Years overseas work experience in last 10 Years" by mistake.
Please can you suggest what should I do or how can I correct it? Will this cause rejection of the application? Please advice urgently. Will appreciate your quick valuable opinion/comments.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## RupeshP89

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Made a huge mistake. Need your expert opinion urgently.
> 
> I have lodged my Visa (189) today. I am claiming points for my work experience. All documents inclluding ACS Results shows I have valid 10 years experience. But, I have entered in online visa application as "3 Years overseas work experience in last 10 Years" by mistake.
> Please can you suggest what should I do or how can I correct it? Will this cause rejection of the application? Please advice urgently. Will appreciate your quick valuable opinion/comments.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Use the Update Us section and fill the Notification of Incorrect answers form. This shouldn't be a problem.
Also add another document stating 10 years in the attach document section


----------



## Annichristie

Any one Got Grant Today?

Its is too frustrating to wait for the reply, while I have already uploaded all the documents on 5th December 2016.


----------



## rathor.17

Annichristie said:


> Any one Got Grant Today?
> 
> Its is too frustrating to wait for the reply, while I have already uploaded all the documents on 5th December 2016.


May I know what documents did the CO requested ?


----------



## Annichristie

rathor.17 said:


> May I know what documents did the CO requested ?


Yes, Sure.

1. Husband's (partner) Resume (Just to note: I have got my husband's 5 point as well)
2. Husband's resume.

But, I have already uploaded these documents. As my 1st CO contact, He doesn't ask any of these two document.

So, I considered as a Bad Luck. Or My time hasn't come yet.


----------



## MattF

Just recieved my grant email at 4pm Melbourne time!

Thanks for all the help. My details have been updated in my signature. 

Total of 19 days from lodgement to grant!


----------



## fugitive_4u

MattF said:


> Just recieved my grant email at 4pm Melbourne time!
> 
> Thanks for all the help. My details have been updated in my signature.
> 
> Total of 19 days from lodgement to grant!


Congrats..! That was quick...


----------



## sounddonor

Annichristie said:


> Yes, Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Husband's (partner) Resume (Just to note: I have got my husband's 5 point as well)
> 
> 2. Husband's resume.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I have already uploaded these documents. As my 1st CO contact, He doesn't ask any of these two document.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I considered as a Bad Luck. Or My time hasn't come yet.




Sorry to hear your disappointment. Just hanging there you will get your grant soon

I am also claiming partners 5 points and preparing my docs to submit. What are docs you submitted as partners evidence ?? Payslips / bank statements?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

MattF said:


> Just recieved my grant email at 4pm Melbourne time!
> 
> Thanks for all the help. My details have been updated in my signature.
> 
> Total of 19 days from lodgement to grant!




Best of luck ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu

Same experience with Pune.
To me it pretty much seems that each PSK is driven by the local officers and their interpretations of the circulars.
Not much leeway to negotiate with them.

So if anyone in India is starting off on their applications, I would really advise you to get your PCC initiated before the CO asks for it.

vDotU



hariyerra said:


> Ok, may be the new rules specific to Chennai RPO..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitorsyd

Hi Folks,
I was contacted by the CO this afternoon asking for my Australian Degree Certificate, even though I submitted both the academic transcript and completion letter at the time of lodgement.

I'm afraid this will delay my application unnecessarily. 

Has anyone experienced a similar situation?

I will update my signature to reflect the latest information.

Cheers


----------



## MattF

sanjeewa said:


> Best of luck ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I believe being onshore must speed up the process slightly! I assume they would have done some high level checks when i applied for my 457 visa and at least have a file opened for that visa application! Just glad it is all done! Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## mahmoud772009

Leaders, 

i Lodged the VISA in 16-Dec, then i received IMMI Assessment commence mail by 11-Jan and mail from skilled support by 17-Jan asking about some extra information and i already replied the same day, 

the application status is still received, could anyone advice is that normal or there is something wrong, 

Class: 263311
Points: 60


----------



## Jana143

Hi I'm also planning to apply for 189 category. I am a User interface engineer and I have one year experience as a web designer and 4 years’ experience as a User interface engineer. I just want to know what will be the best ANZSCO code selection for my designation. I thought of selecting Analyst programmer (261311) or Software engineer. What will be the best selection?


----------



## sounddonor

Jana143 said:


> Hi I'm also planning to apply for 189 category. I am a User interface engineer and I have one year experience as a web designer and 4 years’ experience as a User interface engineer. I just want to know what will be the best ANZSCO code selection for my designation. I thought of selecting Analyst programmer (261311) or Software engineer. What will be the best selection?


What are your roles and responsibilities?


----------



## Jana143

sanjeewa said:


> What are your roles and responsibilities?


Front-end development of user interfaces for web and mobile applications.
Concept structuring and designing graphical interfaces for the applications.
Understand and convert clients’ complex business scenarios into user friendly solution.
Participate in Daily Scrum meetings and provide updates on the status of front end feature development to ensure project Sprint Goals are met.
Efficiently collaborate with other internal product development and product quality assurance team to analyse requirements, Sprint planning and achieve Sprint goals, and deliver quality solutions on-time.
User Interface and cross-browser compatibility testing to ensure the user interfaces are accurate according to W3C standards compliance protocols.
Iterative testing of user interfaces against client requirements, usability and fixing inconsistencies and enhancements.
Research about latest User Experience concepts and adopt them enhance the usability and accessibility of the application.
Work with Business Analysts, Quality Assurance Engineers and Developers to identifying functional requirements of the application flow and produce screen prototypes
Providing technical and functional mentorship to team members considering the front end development strategies.
Contributing to the User Interface Engineering team by providing conceptual and technical knowledge, performance optimization and knowledge sharing.
User Interface designing and conducting UI research for native and hybrid mobile applications.
Search engine optimization and maintenance of the company website and several other client websites.
Communicate with end users and provide them with guidance on performance and usability issues concerning software specifications and implementation.

Most are very similar to software engineer


----------



## sounddonor

Jana143 said:


> Front-end development of user interfaces for web and mobile applications.
> Concept structuring and designing graphical interfaces for the applications.
> Understand and convert clients’ complex business scenarios into user friendly solution.
> Participate in Daily Scrum meetings and provide updates on the status of front end feature development to ensure project Sprint Goals are met.
> Efficiently collaborate with other internal product development and product quality assurance team to analyse requirements, Sprint planning and achieve Sprint goals, and deliver quality solutions on-time.
> User Interface and cross-browser compatibility testing to ensure the user interfaces are accurate according to W3C standards compliance protocols.
> Iterative testing of user interfaces against client requirements, usability and fixing inconsistencies and enhancements.
> Research about latest User Experience concepts and adopt them enhance the usability and accessibility of the application.
> Work with Business Analysts, Quality Assurance Engineers and Developers to identifying functional requirements of the application flow and produce screen prototypes
> Providing technical and functional mentorship to team members considering the front end development strategies.
> Contributing to the User Interface Engineering team by providing conceptual and technical knowledge, performance optimization and knowledge sharing.
> User Interface designing and conducting UI research for native and hybrid mobile applications.
> Search engine optimization and maintenance of the company website and several other client websites.
> Communicate with end users and provide them with guidance on performance and usability issues concerning software specifications and implementation.
> 
> Most are very similar to software engineer




Yes, it seems. Just try with ACS to get skill assessed with software Eng.


----------



## Jana143

yeah thank you.
Well actually i'm applying the ACS to get the patner skill points. My husband is the main applicant and he is a software engineer.


----------



## sounddonor

Jana143 said:


> yeah thank you.
> Well actually i'm applying the ACS to get the patner skill points. My husband is the main applicant and he is a software engineer.


Don't worry. I did the same. My wife is a software tester with automation background and that occuapation was in COSL list. But I get it assessed as a Software eng. Designation is not a matter. Just go ahead. and keep in touch.


----------



## Jana143

Yeah. Thank you for the quick respond.


----------



## vitorsyd

MattF said:


> Thanks, I believe being onshore must speed up the process slightly! I assume they would have done some high level checks when i applied for my 457 visa and at least have a file opened for that visa application! Just glad it is all done! Best of luck to everyone else!


Hi Matt, congratulations on your successful grant!

May I ask you which Australian education qualification documents were submitted, please? 

I also applied on the 18th of January and submitted my academic transcript and completion letter upon lodgement, but was contacted today asking for a copy of Australian degree certificate, which doesn't make sense. By certificate I understood the testamur, but since my graduation is in May I won't be conferred until then... However, having the degree awarded and assessed by the competent authority is enough.

Thanks a lot.

Cheers


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi. Thanks for your guidance. Actually all medicals are already finalised. Also please guide how to update dibp regarding pregnancy?


----------



## ethanbandhu

Hi Friends,

I have submitted all my documents to my immigration consultant for ACS and hopefully it should be submitted within this week. I am applying for Visa Sub-Class 189 with 261111 - Business Analyst from India and would request you to share the next steps from here. I hear many suggestions from many people stating that i should start working on other things as it takes too much time.

Would need some help from you'all here for suggested next steps. What i have in mind is to start preparing from PTE-A test from here on as it would be required from hereon. 

What do you guys suggest?

Regards
EB


----------



## manpan18

Yes. PTE is good starting point. ACS result s are out generally within 10 days. Once PTE and ACS is cleared, you can do EOI and if you are hopeful of invitation you can get the medical done beforehand or just do it along with PR application. But PTE is the first thing you should be worried about. Keep track of the cutoffs (which is generally 65 points these days) so that you know how many points you need.




ethanbandhu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted all my documents to my immigration consultant for ACS and hopefully it should be submitted within this week. I am applying for Visa Sub-Class 189 with 261111 - Business Analyst from India and would request you to share the next steps from here. I hear many suggestions from many people stating that i should start working on other things as it takes too much time.
> 
> Would need some help from you'all here for suggested next steps. What i have in mind is to start preparing from PTE-A test from here on as it would be required from hereon.
> 
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Regards
> EB


----------



## vikaschandra

mahmoud772009 said:


> Leaders,
> 
> i Lodged the VISA in 16-Dec, then i received IMMI Assessment commence mail by 11-Jan and mail from skilled support by 17-Jan asking about some extra information and i already replied the same day,
> 
> the application status is still received, could anyone advice is that normal or there is something wrong,
> 
> Class: 263311
> Points: 60


It seems pretty normal mate. Don't worry you will see things moving.


----------



## Sourabh123

RupeshP89 said:


> Use the Update Us section and fill the Notification of Incorrect answers form. This shouldn't be a problem.
> Also add another document stating 10 years in the attach document section


Done that. Thank you.


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

Please could someone tell me Health Assesment I understand I need to do for Subclass 189.

Do I need to provide any health Evidence document in the section that is there with other document attachment?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello friends,

Help me on this?
I am about to lodge my visa application.
I have one query about my ACS.
Actually, one of my employments period is 06 Sep 2010 to 30 Nov 2012 (2 years 3months) and I mentioned same dates in ACS and EOI, but in ACS report ACS mentioned (09/10 to 12/12 - 2 years 3 months) 
They mentioned 12/12 instead of 11/12. Is it because of the last day 11th month?

I am worried about this. Will it cause any problem?


----------



## chubb

Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.

Wish you all good luck!

(Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)

I posted on the EOI thread but this is the correct thread >.<


----------



## ranagarima14

chubb said:


> Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.
> 
> Wish you all good luck!
> 
> (Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)
> 
> I posted on the EOI thread but this is the correct thread >.<


Congrats buddy!!!

It's really quick


----------



## Fanish

Wow that is super quick. Congratulations !!!

Is it onshore case ?.


----------



## sultan_azam

chubb said:


> Received my grant today!!! 2pm Sydney time.
> 
> Wish you all good luck!
> 
> (Incase you might wanna ask questions: lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)
> 
> I posted on the EOI thread but this is the correct thread >.<


congrats Chubb... enjoy the day


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Help me on this?
> I am about to lodge my visa application.
> I have one query about my ACS.
> Actually, one of my employments period is 06 Sep 2010 to 30 Nov 2012 (2 years 3months) and I mentioned same dates in ACS and EOI, but in ACS report ACS mentioned (09/10 to 12/12 - 2 years 3 months)
> They mentioned 12/12 instead of 11/12. Is it because of the last day 11th month?
> 
> I am worried about this. Will it cause any problem?



mention the exact dates as in your appointment letter, discharge letter etc... 

ACS goes by month, but in eoi/visa application we need to enter exact dates.


----------



## chubb

Fanish said:


> Wow that is super quick. Congratulations !!!
> 
> Is it onshore case ?.


Asking me?

I am onshore, in Sydney.


----------



## AUDream2017

Thanks Sultan.


----------



## rathor.17

I've a question regarding Form 80. (regarding Passport)
My passport was lost so I filled the complain and got it made again.
In Question 9: It asks for Date of Issue of Passport and then it asks for Is this the original Date of Issue (if NO, then fill the original date of issue) ?
And later in Question 11: It asks for details of the lost Passport (which I have with me).
My question is, what do I've to fill in Question 9 when it asks for "Is this the original Date of Issue ?" (YES/NO)


----------



## SanBil

Sapien said:


> Which software do you people use to fill in the visa forms? I filled those forms in on Google Chrome but their text disappeared when I opened them again after saving them in my computer.


I used NitroPro 8


----------



## ken1990

Hi All,

I lodged my visa today including uploading all the documents.
I have one question, I had done my medicals from ELBIT on last Thursday and today is 5th day. But in my application, it says Health assessment in progress. Just want to know, does this get updated immediately after the clinic uploads results or takes time?


----------



## fugitive_4u

ken1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa today including uploading all the documents.
> I have one question, I had done my medicals from ELBIT on last Thursday and today is 5th day. But in my application, it says Health assessment in progress. Just want to know, does this get updated immediately after the clinic uploads results or takes time?


It can take 5-7 working days. I did from Elbit too and mine was quick. For my son it took 7 working days


----------



## cvv209

Hi

I need expertise help please. I worked in Company A, B and C in last 12 years. Company B and C will fall in last 10 years. I do not have payslips for Company A. I have provided statutory declaration from my manager of Company A at the time of ACS Assessment (261313). According to ACS Letter my skilled employment commences from the date when I was working with Company B.
I have all documents to support in last 10 years from Company B and C. My agent say that I need to submit payslips or form 16 etc for Company A as well. Is it mandatory to submit all salary proofs beyond 10 years while submitting for Visa Application?


----------



## manpan18

cvv209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need expertise help please. I worked in Company A, B and C in last 12 years. Company B and C will fall in last 10 years. I do not have payslips for Company A. I have provided statutory declaration from my manager of Company A at the time of ACS Assessment (261313). According to ACS Letter my skilled employment commences from the date when I was working with Company B.
> I have all documents to support in last 10 years from Company B and C. My agent say that I need to submit payslips or form 16 etc for Company A as well. Is it mandatory to submit all salary proofs beyond 10 years while submitting for Visa Application?


What did the ACS letter say about A? Did it say it was relevant or not relevant?


----------



## cvv209

manpan18 said:


> What did the ACS letter say about A? Did it say it was relevant or not relevant?


Comp A - 2004 to 2006 - Not relevant
Comp B - 2006 to 2008 - Not relevant
Comp B - 2008 to 2014 - Relevant
Comp C - 2015 to till date - Relevant
Relevant Exp - Mid 2008 to till date - 8+ years - Comp B and Comp C


----------



## manpan18

cvv209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need expertise help please. I worked in Company A, B and C in last 12 years. Company B and C will fall in last 10 years. I do not have payslips for Company A. I have provided statutory declaration from my manager of Company A at the time of ACS Assessment (261313). According to ACS Letter my skilled employment commences from the date when I was working with Company B.
> I have all documents to support in last 10 years from Company B and C. My agent say that I need to submit payslips or form 16 etc for Company A as well. Is it mandatory to submit all salary proofs beyond 10 years while submitting for Visa Application?


I don't think you need it from company A. It's only required for the past 10 years. This is what their website says:

Evidence of any claimed skilled employment or self-employment in the 10 year period immediately before you were invited to apply, such as:
employment references
contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
evidence that you have been self-employed
any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.


----------



## cvv209

manpan18 said:


> I don't think you need it from company A. It's only required for the past 10 years. This is what their website says:
> 
> Evidence of any claimed skilled employment or self-employment in the 10 year period immediately before you were invited to apply, such as:
> employment references
> contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
> evidence that you have been self-employed
> any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.


Thanks Manpan for your info...
Could you please provide if you have any link to it. So that I can share that link to my agent and tell that it is not required.


----------



## SanBil

cvv209 said:


> thanks manpan for your info...
> Could you please provide if you have any link to it. So that i can share that link to my agent and tell that it is not required.





chubb said:


> received my grant today!!! 2pm sydney time.
> 
> Wish you all good luck!
> 
> (incase you might wanna ask questions: Lodged 17 jan, no partner, no experience)
> 
> i posted on the eoi thread but this is the correct thread >.<


congratz !!


----------



## elmoro14

I got a CO contact today requesting i Renew my passport as the expiration date is less than 6 months away.

now the question is, after i renew and upload the file... should i also fill out some form and upload it too or just scan and upload the new one?
I think the form is called form 929 "change of address and passport details"

note that i woudnt change any details other than the issue and expiration dates and passport numbers as this would be a new one.


----------



## manpan18

cvv209 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the ACS letter say about A? Did it say it was relevant or not relevant?
> 
> 
> 
> Comp A - 2004 to 2006 - Not relevant
> Comp B - 2006 to 2008 - Not relevant
> Comp B - 2008 to 2014 - Relevant
> Comp C - 2015 to till date - Relevant
> Relevant Exp - Mid 2008 to till date - 8+ years - Comp B and Comp C
Click to expand...

Ok. To me it seems like they considered all your experience as relevant and said that the skilled level is to be considered after mid-2008. That's what they did in my case. If that is the case then even your A experience is relevant. If it said "Not suitable" for the initial 4 years then you don't need A.

It completely depends what your ACS letter said.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## aurum

Hi would like to ask if anybody here who have lodged their visa application with a secondary or tertiary applicant last year and still waiting for a grant for ANZSCO Code 261112- Systems Analyst?

Read that the SLA of the Case Officer's review is only 3 months for SC189 from the time a completed visa application is made. My spouse (secondary applicant) and I have uploaded the additional docs requested by CO last Nov 20, 2016 and application is still in "assessment in progress". I read from other forums that the 3-month SLA is not true but then i noticed some are granted earlier than this time but under different code. Not sure if the number of applicants is a factor in terms of processing time but would like to seek inputs of others who are in the same page as I am.


ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18 Sept 2015
ACS Result: 24 Sept 2015
IELTS :* 23 Sep 2016
EOI Applied : 29 Sep 2016
EOI Points : 70 pts.
EOI Invitation : 12 Oct 2016
Visa Lodge : 16 Oct 2016
Medicals Done for primary and secondary applicant : 05 Nov 2016
PCC for primary applicant : 12 Nov 2016
Medicals "Finalized" for primary and secondary applicant : 08 Nov 2016
Last CO Contact Date : 17 Nov 2016
Last document uploaded for evidence of financial employment for primary applicant and PCC for secondary applicant: 20 Nov 2016


----------



## sultan_azam

cvv209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need expertise help please. I worked in Company A, B and C in last 12 years. Company B and C will fall in last 10 years. I do not have payslips for Company A. I have provided statutory declaration from my manager of Company A at the time of ACS Assessment (261313). According to ACS Letter my skilled employment commences from the date when I was working with Company B.
> I have all documents to support in last 10 years from Company B and C. My agent say that I need to submit payslips or form 16 etc for Company A as well. Is it mandatory to submit all salary proofs beyond 10 years while submitting for Visa Application?


no, you can skip submitting form 16 for company A, because you are not claiming points for this experience, secondly it is beyond 10 years.

even if DIBP insists to show some documents then give them any joining or discharge letter, but 99% chance is that they wont ask documents for 11 years old employment


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> I got a CO contact today requesting i Renew my passport as the expiration date is less than 6 months away.
> 
> now the question is, after i renew and upload the file... should i also fill out some form and upload it too or just scan and upload the new one?
> I think the form is called form 929 "change of address and passport details"
> 
> note that i woudnt change any details other than the issue and expiration dates and passport numbers as this would be a new one.


no need of any form 929

you can update DIBP regarding new passport via immiaccount -- UPDATE US -- CHANGE IN PASSPoRT DETAILS


----------



## elmoro14

sultan_azam said:


> no need of any form 929
> 
> you can update DIBP regarding new passport via immiaccount -- UPDATE US -- CHANGE IN PASSPoRT DETAILS


thanks sultan, is it possible to upload the scanned file of the new bio page through this page as well? or should i do that through "attach documents" section in the immiaccount


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> cvv209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the ACS letter say about A? Did it say it was relevant or not relevant?
> 
> 
> 
> Comp A - 2004 to 2006 - Not relevant
> Comp B - 2006 to 2008 - Not relevant
> Comp B - 2008 to 2014 - Relevant
> Comp C - 2015 to till date - Relevant
> Relevant Exp - Mid 2008 to till date - 8+ years - Comp B and Comp C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. To me it seems like they considered all your experience as relevant and said that the skilled level is to be considered after mid-2008. That's what they did in my case. If that is the case then even your A experience is relevant. If it said "Not suitable" for the initial 4 years then you don't need A.
> 
> It completely depends what your ACS letter said.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
Click to expand...

Yeah. Missed the fact that A is beyond 10 years. Not needed.


----------



## sheiky

Hello Dears,

By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.

My signature is given below.

189 - ANZSCO-263111
ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


----------



## roshand79

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> 
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> 
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> 
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> 
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> 
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:




Hi Sheiky 

Mabrook mabrook 

I'm very happy to hear that you got the grant...

A ray of hope for me too.

Definitely a long wait

All the best with your move to Oz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

roshand79 said:


> Hi Sheiky
> 
> Mabrook mabrook
> 
> I'm very happy to hear that you got the grant...
> 
> A ray of hope for me too.
> 
> Definitely a long wait
> 
> All the best with your move to Oz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shukran. May you and all other aspirants get their grants soon.


----------



## cvv209

sultan_azam said:


> no, you can skip submitting form 16 for company A, because you are not claiming points for this experience, secondly it is beyond 10 years.
> 
> even if DIBP insists to show some documents then give them any joining or discharge letter, but 99% chance is that they wont ask documents for 11 years old employment


Thanks a lot Sultan


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> thanks sultan, is it possible to upload the scanned file of the new bio page through this page as well? or should i do that through "attach documents" section in the immiaccount


Yes, you will get option to provide scan copy of biometric page when you update them with new passport details

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congratulations

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvv209

manpan18 said:


> Yeah. Missed the fact that A is beyond 10 years. Not needed.


Thanks a lot Manpan


----------



## MG22

congrats Buddy

what exactly was done in your emp verification.

My application is not moving from Received status for long and I am just feeling that I will be in a long long long wait 



sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


----------



## andreyx108b

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congrats!


----------



## ashishjain

46th day !!


----------



## sheiky

MG22 said:


> congrats Buddy
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly was done in your emp verification.
> 
> 
> 
> My application is not moving from Received status for long and I am just feeling that I will be in a long long long wait




It was a AHC call from Dubai. They verified about my joining date, position, years of exp, job roles etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Did anyone who applied after 20th Jan got a CO contact?


----------



## Eams

Applied on the 18th of Jan, first CO contact 2 days ago requesting for PCC.

To my surprise the PCC processing time is..... 40 days (Thailand), as such i wont be able to submit the PCC within the 28 days time frame that my CO has requested.

What can I do here?

Does anyone have any experience (or know anyone that has) with this scenario?

PS. On-shore application, if that's relevant

advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## misecmisc

ashishjain said:


> 46th day !!


Hi Ashish, your timeline details shows a CO contact. Can you please tell what CO asked and what you replied? Thanks.


----------



## Rajaastha

sheiky said:


> It was a AHC call from Dubai. They verified about my joining date, position, years of exp, job roles etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the information.

How many points you claimed for exp?

What was the experience documents uploaded??


----------



## katts007

Lodged my application yesterday and uploaded all the documents including Form 80, 1221. Only Medicals are pending and will be done by end of this week. Waiting time now..


----------



## sheiky

Rajaastha said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> How many points you claimed for exp?
> 
> 
> 
> What was the experience documents uploaded??




I claimed 15 points for employment. Docs submitted were contract offer letter, salary slips, bank statements, roles and responsibilities signed by my supervisor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Eams said:


> Applied on the 18th of Jan, first CO contact 2 days ago requesting for PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise the PCC processing time is..... 40 days (Thailand), as such i wont be able to submit the PCC within the 28 days time frame that my CO has requested.
> 
> 
> 
> What can I do here?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience (or know anyone that has) with this scenario?
> 
> 
> 
> PS. On-shore application, if that's relevant
> 
> 
> 
> advice is greatly appreciated




Send message to CO explain 40 days wait time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG22

Thanks.
was it a deep discussion on roles & responsibilities or just wanted you to reiterate whatever is written in reference letters



sheiky said:


> It was a AHC call from Dubai. They verified about my joining date, position, years of exp, job roles etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could someone tell me Health Assesment I understand I need to do for Subclass 189.
> 
> Do I need to provide any health Evidence document in the section that is there with other document attachment?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Hi,

Please can someone respond?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Saad55

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone respond?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourabh




No.. your health examination will be sent directly to DIBP. If you want to attach, attach the health examination invoice there..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

Hello all,

I got my documents certified by a Justice of the Peace (JP) today. Funny thing is that he doesn't have a registration number even though he is listed on the WA Court website. 

Question: Must the Registration ID of a JP be present/visible on certified documents?

Thanks.


----------



## Hasiths

Hi All,

I have submitted 190 (NSW) in 2016 July. Still did not get an Invitation. However, I got extra points from PTE (10 Points) and now I want to submit 189 coz I have enough points. 

My questions are:

(1) How do you submit 189 in the same EOI? Do you just tick on the 189 box in the EOI by using update button for 190 I submitted earlier?

(2) Should I keep 190 also and apply for 189? or should I take out 190 and only leave 189?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sheiky

MG22 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> was it a deep discussion on roles & responsibilities or just wanted you to reiterate whatever is written in reference letters




Not a deep one. The guy on the call read out the first couple of lines in R&R and asked my Sup whether it is correct. My supervisor acknowledged. Thats it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

Guys,

I got CO contact from Brisbane and she asked for functional English proof for spouse. Can anyone please confirm how much PTE score is required? Overall 30 or 30 in each section?


----------



## chubb

incyann said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my documents certified by a Justice of the Peace (JP) today. Funny thing is that he doesn't have a registration number even though he is listed on the WA Court website.
> 
> Question: Must the Registration ID of a JP be present/visible on certified documents?
> 
> Thanks.


You don't have to get documents certified if you upload colour scans.


----------



## chubb

Hasiths said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted 190 (NSW) in 2016 July. Still did not get an Invitation. However, I got extra points from PTE (10 Points) and now I want to submit 189 coz I have enough points.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> (1) How do you submit 189 in the same EOI? Do you just tick on the 189 box in the EOI by using update button for 190 I submitted earlier?
> 
> (2) Should I keep 190 also and apply for 189? or should I take out 190 and only leave 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Edit your EOI and deselect the 190 option, leaving only 189. 

2. You can but it doesn't make any difference. After all you only need one 189 invitation which is likely to come next week.


----------



## incyann

chubb said:


> You don't have to get documents certified if you upload colour scans.


Thanks chubb!


----------



## hariyerra

*CO contact*

Hi All,

Today I have received CO contact (monica) mail from GSM Brisbase after 28 days of lodge. 

She requested for Spouse Functional English. I am going to reply by today to pay VAC2 Payment.

Hope there wont be any delays after that payment. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maryha

As of today, I am officially a permanent Australian resident!  

2 and half years of the whole immigration and preparation process are finally over and I am ready to go back home to my favourite beach. 

I received my grant email this morning (noon Adelaide time). Thank you Sophie from GSM Adelaide for the direct grant. 

And thank you all for your help in this forum! Without you, it would have taken much longer, as I would have missed to upload all the documents of seemingly irrelevant content (Form 80, CV). I have also decided to not claim points for work experience in order to speed up the process. 

Good luck to all of you and especially wishing all the very impatient applicants like me a fast grant!

My timeline was: 
ANZSCO: 271311
EOI: 08.01.2017 (65 points for age (30), PTE-A English (20) and education (15))
Invitation to apply: 18.01.2017
189 application: 18.01.2017
Medicals: 26.01.2017
Grant: 08.02.2017


----------



## SanBil

Maryha said:


> As of today, I am officially a permanent Australian resident!
> 
> 2 and half years of the whole immigration and preparation process are finally over and I am ready to go back home to my favourite beach.
> 
> I received my grant email this morning (noon Adelaide time). Thank you Sophie from GSM Adelaide for the direct grant.
> 
> And thank you all for your help in this forum! Without you, it would have taken much longer, as I would have missed to upload all the documents of seemingly irrelevant content (Form 80, CV). I have also decided to not claim points for work experience in order to speed up the process.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and especially wishing all the very impatient applicants like me a fast grant!
> 
> My timeline was:
> ANZSCO: 271311
> EOI: 08.01.2017 (65 points for age (30), PTE-A English (20) and education (15))
> Invitation to apply: 18.01.2017
> 189 application: 18.01.2017
> Medicals: 26.01.2017
> Grant: 08.02.2017



but ur time line only shows struggle of a month  congratz anyways


----------



## Bhajjaji

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhajjaji

hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received CO contact (monica) mail from GSM Brisbase after 28 days of lodge.
> 
> She requested for Spouse Functional English. I am going to reply by today to pay VAC2 Payment.
> 
> Hope there wont be any delays after that payment. :fingerscrossed:




All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryha

SanBil said:


> but ur time line only shows struggle of a month  congratz anyways



Yes that is correct. I applied when I was finished collecting all the documents. Getting there took me 2 1/2 years, including a transfer of my qualification to an Australian equivalent and getting the skill assessment. So yeah, timeline seems short, but really wasn't.  I just did decided not to apply early with missing documents. So I had, e.g., all my PCCs in order.


----------



## misecmisc

Maryha said:


> As of today, I am officially a permanent Australian resident!
> 
> 2 and half years of the whole immigration and preparation process are finally over and I am ready to go back home to my favourite beach.
> 
> I received my grant email this morning (noon Adelaide time). Thank you Sophie from GSM Adelaide for the direct grant.
> 
> And thank you all for your help in this forum! Without you, it would have taken much longer, as I would have missed to upload all the documents of seemingly irrelevant content (Form 80, CV). I have also decided to not claim points for work experience in order to speed up the process.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and especially wishing all the very impatient applicants like me a fast grant!
> 
> My timeline was:
> ANZSCO: 271311
> EOI: 08.01.2017 (65 points for age (30), PTE-A English (20) and education (15))
> Invitation to apply: 18.01.2017
> 189 application: 18.01.2017
> Medicals: 26.01.2017
> Grant: 08.02.2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have received CO contact (monica) mail from GSM Brisbase after 28 days of lodge.
> 
> She requested for Spouse Functional English. I am going to reply by today to pay VAC2 Payment.
> 
> Hope there wont be any delays after that payment. :fingerscrossed:


All the best to you. Can you also please post on this thread, if you are going for VAC2 scenario: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2457-vac2-cases-post-here-2.html#post11919321

Thanks.


----------



## enygma

I just realized I have attached a wrong document in my application in the immi account and in a couple of other places few documents has been uploaded twice.

Is there a way to delete and replace the attached documents?


----------



## hariyerra

enygma said:


> I just realized I have attached a wrong document in my application in the immi account and in a couple of other places few documents has been uploaded twice.
> 
> Is there a way to delete and replace the attached documents?




Unfortunately you can't delete the already uploaded documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete10407

Eams said:


> Applied on the 18th of Jan, first CO contact 2 days ago requesting for PCC.
> 
> To my surprise the PCC processing time is..... 40 days (Thailand), as such i wont be able to submit the PCC within the 28 days time frame that my CO has requested.
> 
> What can I do here?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience (or know anyone that has) with this scenario?
> 
> PS. On-shore application, if that's relevant
> 
> advice is greatly appreciated


Shouldn't be a problem there. Just send an email to your CO. I'm sure he/she will probably get back to you soon.

Just got my grant yesterday!  

Timeline:
EOI Submitted: 18/11/2016 (60 pts, Code - 272399 Psychologist Nec) 
Invitation Received: 23/11/2016
Visa Application Lodged: 23/11/2016 
First CO Contact: 15/12/2016 (Brisbane Team: Form 80 and a newly issued Thai PCC)
Second CO Contact: 10/01/2017 (Brisbane Team: Thai PCC needed to be re-uploaded)
Visa Granted: 08/02/2017 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SanBil

Pete10407 said:


> Shouldn't be a problem there. Just send an email to your CO. I'm sure he/she will probably get back to you soon.
> 
> Just got my grant yesterday!
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI Submitted: 18/11/2016 (60 pts, Code - 272399 Psychologist Nec)
> Invitation Received: 23/11/2016
> Visa Application Lodged: 23/11/2016
> First CO Contact: 15/12/2016 (Brisbane Team: Form 80 and a newly issued Thai PCC)
> Second CO Contact: 10/01/2017 (Brisbane Team: Thai PCC needed to be re-uploaded)
> Visa Granted: 08/02/2017
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Wow thts quick  Congratz


----------



## deepnss

*Got my grant*

Hello Guys,

Thanks for all the support. I got lots of information from this portal.
I just got my 189 visa grant today.

Points: Age-25pts + Edu-15 + Exp-15 + PTE-10 + Partner-5 =70Points
ACS Application Result	18/11/2016
PTE Exam	16/12/2016
EOI Submission	20/12/2016
Invite Received	04/01/2017
PCC and COC	19/01/2017
Visa Application Submission	20/01/2017
Medical Screening	23/01/2017
Finalized all docs attachements	05/02/2017
Direct Visa Grant	09/02/2017

Regards
DKS.


----------



## deepnss

Hello Guys,

Thanks for all the support. I got lots of information from this portal.
I just got my 189 visa grant today.

Points: Age-25pts + Edu-15 + Exp-15 + PTE-10 + Partner-5 =70Points
ACS Application Result	18/11/2016
PTE Exam	16/12/2016
EOI Submission	20/12/2016
Invite Received	04/01/2017
PCC and COC	19/01/2017
Visa Application Submission	20/01/2017
Medical Screening	23/01/2017
Finalized all docs attachements	05/02/2017
Direct Visa Grant	09/02/2017

Regards
DKS.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepnss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. I got lots of information from this portal.
> I just got my 189 visa grant today.
> 
> Points: Age-25pts + Edu-15 + Exp-15 + PTE-10 + Partner-5 =70Points
> ACS Application Result18/11/2016
> PTE Exam16/12/2016
> EOI Submission20/12/2016
> Invite Received04/01/2017
> PCC and COC19/01/2017
> Visa Application Submission20/01/2017
> Medical Screening23/01/2017
> Finalized all docs attachements05/02/2017
> Direct Visa Grant09/02/2017
> 
> Regards
> DKS.


Wow that's quick. Which team processed your application? Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Dude you got grant within 4 freaking days 😨

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

deepnss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. I got lots of information from this portal.
> I just got my 189 visa grant today.
> 
> Points: Age-25pts + Edu-15 + Exp-15 + PTE-10 + Partner-5 =70Points
> ACS Application Result	18/11/2016
> PTE Exam	16/12/2016
> EOI Submission	20/12/2016
> Invite Received	04/01/2017
> PCC and COC	19/01/2017
> Visa Application Submission	20/01/2017
> Medical Screening	23/01/2017
> Finalized all docs attachements	05/02/2017
> Direct Visa Grant	09/02/2017
> 
> Regards
> DKS.



Congratulations !! If you never-mind can you tell me what are the docs that you submitted for your partner ?


----------



## deepnss

To claim 5 points from the partner, I submitted the following:

1. English: PTE Score (min50)
2. ACS Positive report
3. Educational Certificates 10th, 12th, BE marks cards, degree certificates.
4. Experience Certificate and Referral letter from all companies.

Regards,
DKS.


----------



## Krish29

deepnss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. I got lots of information from this portal.
> I just got my 189 visa grant today.
> 
> Points: Age-25pts + Edu-15 + Exp-15 + PTE-10 + Partner-5 =70Points
> ACS Application Result18/11/2016
> PTE Exam16/12/2016
> EOI Submission20/12/2016
> Invite Received04/01/2017
> PCC and COC19/01/2017
> Visa Application Submission20/01/2017
> Medical Screening23/01/2017
> Finalized all docs attachements05/02/2017
> Direct Visa Grant09/02/2017
> 
> Regards
> DKS.


Congratulations mate!!!

What do you mean by COC?

What's your job code??

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

deepnss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. I got lots of information from this portal.
> I just got my 189 visa grant today.
> 
> Points: Age-25pts + Edu-15 + Exp-15 + PTE-10 + Partner-5 =70Points
> ACS Application Result	18/11/2016
> PTE Exam	16/12/2016
> EOI Submission	20/12/2016
> Invite Received	04/01/2017
> PCC and COC	19/01/2017
> Visa Application Submission	20/01/2017
> Medical Screening	23/01/2017
> Finalized all docs attachements	05/02/2017
> Direct Visa Grant	09/02/2017
> 
> Regards
> DKS.


Super quick !!  no employment inquiry ??
Congratz btw


----------



## deepnss

Krish29 said:


> Congratulations mate!!!
> 
> What do you mean by COC?
> 
> What's your job code??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


COC- Certificate of Clearance from Singapore. I currently live and work in Singapore

Cheers,
DKS


----------



## deepnss

SanBil said:


> Super quick !!  no employment inquiry ??
> Congratz btw


Yes Mate, it was soooper quick. Even my credit card bill is not yet generated, before that I got my grant.


----------



## sounddonor

deepnss said:


> To claim 5 points from the partner, I submitted the following:
> 
> 1. English: PTE Score (min50)
> 2. ACS Positive report
> 3. Educational Certificates 10th, 12th, BE marks cards, degree certificates.
> 4. Experience Certificate and Referral letter from all companies.
> 
> Regards,
> DKS.


Thanks that helps.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

deepnss said:


> COC- Certificate of Clearance from Singapore. I currently live and work in Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DKS



Congrats man ! Record breaking grant I guess !

What's your job code & how many companies you switched over ?


Rajesh S


----------



## ranagarima14

deepnss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support. I got lots of information from this portal.
> I just got my 189 visa grant today.
> 
> Points: Age-25pts + Edu-15 + Exp-15 + PTE-10 + Partner-5 =70Points
> ACS Application Result	18/11/2016
> PTE Exam	16/12/2016
> EOI Submission	20/12/2016
> Invite Received	04/01/2017
> PCC and COC	19/01/2017
> Visa Application Submission	20/01/2017
> Medical Screening	23/01/2017
> Finalized all docs attachements	05/02/2017
> Direct Visa Grant	09/02/2017
> 
> Regards
> DKS.


Wow ... that's really quick buddy

Congratulations n Good Luck


----------



## deepnss

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Congrats man ! Record breaking grant I guess !
> 
> What's your job code & how many companies you switched over ?
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Job Code: Software Engineer: ANZ263111
Total: 15yrs of experience:
Switched 6 jobs in India, currently in 7th in Singapore.
Got all the referral letters on company letterheads.

Cheers,
DKS


----------



## deepnss

ranagarima14 said:


> Wow ... that's really quick buddy
> 
> Congratulations n Good Luck


Thanks Mate.
This forum has helped a lot. Lots of information here.

DKS


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

deepnss said:


> Job Code: Software Engineer: ANZ263111
> 
> Total: 15yrs of experience:
> 
> Switched 6 jobs in India, currently in 7th in Singapore.
> 
> Got all the referral letters on company letterheads.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DKS




You're the rockstar ! Wish you good luck mate. Cheers


Rajesh S


----------



## deepnss

SanBil said:


> Super quick !!  no employment inquiry ??
> Congratz btw


I'm still in shock. So not sure what to do next.
My IED is 26th Jan 2018.

Will plan from now on for next steps.

Thanks,
DKS


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepnss said:


> To claim 5 points from the partner, I submitted the following:
> 
> 1. English: PTE Score (min50)
> 2. ACS Positive report
> 3. Educational Certificates 10th, 12th, BE marks cards, degree certificates.
> 4. Experience Certificate and Referral letter from all companies.
> 
> Regards,
> DKS.


Dude which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepnss

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude which team processed your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My Application was submitted by a freelance agent in Hyderabad.
In Australia, it was processed by GSM Brisbane team.

Cheers,
DKS.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

deepnss said:


> My Application was submitted by a freelance agent in Hyderabad.
> 
> In Australia, it was processed by GSM Brisbane team.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DKS.




What is the CO name in Brisbane ?


Rajesh S


----------



## deepnss

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> What is the CO name in Brisbane ?
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Andrei
GSM Brisbane Team.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepnss said:


> My Application was submitted by a freelance agent in Hyderabad.
> In Australia, it was processed by GSM Brisbane team.
> 
> Cheers,
> DKS.


Omg unbelievable. That guy must be one hell of a agent. My application is stuck with Brisbane team. It's been 4 months and iam yet to get a decision.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepnss

gonnabeexpat said:


> Omg unbelievable. That guy must be one hell of a agent. My application is stuck with Brisbane team. It's been 4 months and iam yet to get a decision.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sorry mate, my agent is a lady. 

Regards,
DKS


----------



## sounddonor

gonnabeexpat said:


> Omg unbelievable. That guy must be one hell of a agent. My application is stuck with Brisbane team. It's been 4 months and iam yet to get a decision.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I don't believe agent is a matter.


----------



## ken1990

So when CO gets allocated, do we get any notification? How would we know who is the CO? Presently my status is received, does it get changed when they start assessing the application?


----------



## feeroz

ken1990 said:


> So when CO gets allocated, do we get any notification? How would we know who is the CO? Presently my status is received, does it get changed when they start assessing the application?


Hi when did you lodged visa? Did you frontload all documents including pcc and is medical done?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ken1990 said:


> So when CO gets allocated, do we get any notification? How would we know who is the CO? Presently my status is received, does it get changed when they start assessing the application?


Co will get allocated eventually and the status won't change from recieved if the co is satisfied with the documents submitted. Youre status will change from recieved to assessment in progress if co contact you asking for more docs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepnss

ken1990 said:


> So when CO gets allocated, do we get any notification? How would we know who is the CO? Presently my status is received, does it get changed when they start assessing the application?


I'm not sure we get any such notifications when the CO is assigned. I did not get one.

In fact, I had not even submitted my form#80 and form#1221.
I was about to do it today, I just logged into my Gmail, saw the grant mail.

Cheers,
DKS


----------



## feeroz

deepnss said:


> ken1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when CO gets allocated, do we get any notification? How would we know who is the CO? Presently my status is received, does it get changed when they start assessing the application?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure we get any such notifications when the CO is assigned. I did not get one.
> 
> In fact, I had not even submitted my form#80 and form#1221.
> I was about to do it today, I just logged into my Gmail, saw the grant mail.
> 
> Cheers,
> DKS
Click to expand...


Lucky you .......


----------



## feeroz

ken1990 said:


> So when CO gets allocated, do we get any notification? How would we know who is the CO? Presently my status is received, does it get changed when they start assessing the application?



If all documents are uploaded with medical and pcc along with forms 80-1221 and are satisfying for the claims of the application then you may not get any CO contact , status won't change from RECIEVED and you may get Direct Grant ... 
if something is incomplete CO may ask for the documents and then status will change to information requested, once it is fulfilled from your end , status will again changed to assessment in progress before they make final decision on your application...


Hope it clearifies in detail


----------



## ken1990

feeroz said:


> Hi when did you lodged visa? Did you frontload all documents including pcc and is medical done?



I uploaded all docs togther.

Anzco: 261313
Invited: Jan 4, 2017
PCC: Jan 9, 2017
Payment: Jan 25, 2017
Medicals: Feb 2, 2017
All Docs uploaded: Feb 6, 2017.
:ranger:


----------



## feeroz

ken1990 said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi when did you lodged visa? Did you frontload all documents including pcc and is medical done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded all docs togther.
> 
> Anzco: 261313
> Invited: Jan 4, 2017
> PCC: Jan 9, 2017
> Payment: Jan 25, 2017
> Medicals: Feb 2, 2017
> All Docs uploaded: Feb 6, 2017.
Click to expand...


Hi ... you are too early to get worried .. relax mate


----------



## ken1990

feeroz said:


> Hi ... you are too early to get worried .. relax mate


Ha ha, not worried yet, i just want to know the steps 
Thank you!


----------



## hariyerra

deepnss said:


> I'm still in shock. So not sure what to do next.
> 
> My IED is 26th Jan 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Will plan from now on for next steps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DKS




Congrats.. wish you all the best for next steps..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hisenberg786

*Need Advice*

Dear Experts,
Can someone please let me know about the average time duration between visa application date and employment verification date. PCC and medicals are done. I Submitted all my documents including form 80 and 1221 on 31 Jan. your kind responce will be helpful as i am planning to resign from my current job. and i am just waiting for job verification activity to be performed by DIBP.
Regards


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

HI,

I have question,I don't have salary proofs for my first company.It was a vvery small company and I was paid in cash at that time.Worked there for 9 months out of total 6 years and few months experience. That company was also not evaluated by ACS as they remove initial two years for s/w developer. Can this cause an issue?


----------



## Saad55

Got my Grant today..
Visa 189

Anzsco 221213 external auditor

Points lodged at 75

Eoi lodged: 8th Jan
Invitation: 18th Jan 
Visa filed: 20th Jan
Medical: 24th Jan 

Grant: 9th Feb

No CO officer contact so it's a straight grant..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saad55 said:


> Got my Grant today..
> Visa 189
> 
> Anzsco 221213 external auditor
> 
> Points lodged at 75
> 
> Eoi lodged: 8th Jan
> Invitation: 18th Jan
> Visa filed: 20th Jan
> Medical: 24th Jan
> 
> Grant: 9th Feb
> 
> No CO officer contact so it's a straight grant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations which team processed your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb

Only form 80 is needed. You don't have to upload 1221 for a direct grant.


----------



## feeroz

Saad55 said:


> Got my Grant today..
> Visa 189
> 
> Anzsco 221213 external auditor
> 
> Points lodged at 75
> 
> Eoi lodged: 8th Jan
> Invitation: 18th Jan
> Visa filed: 20th Jan
> Medical: 24th Jan
> 
> Grant: 9th Feb
> 
> No CO officer contact so it's a straight grant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations saad !!!!!


----------



## DreamerAnki

*EOI submission docs- with spouse*

Hi All,

My ACS application is under process and meanwhile I wanted to ensure my EOI docs are ready. I am going to file 189 with spouse.
Could you please give inputs on what other docs are required apart from below for EOI-

1) Docs submitted for ACS - Passport , Education qual, Experience letters
2) English Exam score to claim eng proficiency points.
3) ACS results to claim experience points.

Do we need any additional docs if we select the option that dependent will also be included in the application at later stage?


----------



## DreamerAnki

Saad55 said:


> Got my Grant today..
> Visa 189
> 
> Anzsco 221213 external auditor
> 
> Points lodged at 75
> 
> Eoi lodged: 8th Jan
> Invitation: 18th Jan
> Visa filed: 20th Jan
> Medical: 24th Jan
> 
> Grant: 9th Feb
> 
> No CO officer contact so it's a straight grant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks like a record time :clap2: Congrats!! eace:


----------



## yousufkhan

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS application is under process and meanwhile I wanted to ensure my EOI docs are ready. I am going to file 189 with spouse.
> Could you please give inputs on what other docs are required apart from below for EOI-
> 
> 1) Docs submitted for ACS - Passport , Education qual, Experience letters
> 2) English Exam score to claim eng proficiency points.
> 3) ACS results to claim experience points.
> 
> Do we need any additional docs if we select the option that dependent will also be included in the application at later stage?


Hey! You need all documents for ACS and additionally Passport Copy and proof of English proficiency IELTS/TOEFL/PTE for filing EOI


----------



## DreamerAnki

*EOI docs clarification*



yousufkhan said:


> Hey! You need all documents for ACS and additionally Passport Copy and proof of English proficiency IELTS/TOEFL/PTE for filing EOI


Thanks, Just wanted to confirm that no docs for partner are required while submitting EOI. (I am not claiming partner points) 
Those will be required only during Visa filing right? layball:


----------



## chubb

DreamerAnki said:


> Thanks, Just wanted to confirm that no docs for partner are required while submitting EOI. (I am not claiming partner points)
> Those will be required only during Visa filing right? layball:


That's right. In fact you don't need any documents whatsoever when submitting your EOI.

However when you do lodge your visa, you want to make sure the date of effect of your points related documents precede your EOI date.

For example, you can only claim/update/submit 10 English points AFTER you have received your IELTS. Otherwise you would be considered lying in your EOI submission.


----------



## chubb

DreamerAnki said:


> Thanks, Just wanted to confirm that no docs for partner are required while submitting EOI. (I am not claiming partner points)
> Those will be required only during Visa filing right? layball:


Health/character documents can be done after your EOI or even your visa lodgement because they are not related to your points.


----------



## incyann

Finally lodged my application! Was granted a BRIDGING VISA immediately (currently on a student visa). 

Does this mean the system recognises me as an ONSHORE Applicant?


----------



## andreyx108b

deepnss said:


> Andrei
> 
> GSM Brisbane Team.




Omg. He is named like me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sanjeewa said:


> I don't believe agent is a matter.




In certain cases it helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin1947

I have 189 190 in same EoI.i have already received 190 invitation.My question is that am i still eligible and will be considered for next round of 189 on feb 15th ? My 190 invitation will expire in 20 days..I havent accepted or rejected it yet...


----------



## fragman

Hello,
Could you please advice if I start the visa form can I save it anytime and continue later or I need to fulfill everything at once?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Saad55

fragman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please advice if I start the visa form can I save it anytime and continue later or I need to fulfill everything at once?
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your help.




You can save and continue anytime in future..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fragman

Saad55 said:


> You can save and continue anytime in future..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Nicusha

chubb said:


> Only form 80 is needed. You don't have to upload 1221 for a direct grant.


Dear Chubb my congratulations.
Chubb thank you for sharing practice test experience. I follow your advice
to speak as a man. I tried to find an file of your DI or RA, RL, but haven't found. I would like to ask to PM your a piece of speaking with low pitch.
I will really appreciate it.


----------



## samcool80

yes you do not apply for 190 yet .. wait for the draw of 189 and if you receive aporval great go ahead and apply for 189 else 190


----------



## samcool80

mohsin1947 said:


> I have 189 190 in same EoI.i have already received 190 invitation.My question is that am i still eligible and will be considered for next round of 189 on feb 15th ? My 190 invitation will expire in 20 days..I havent accepted or rejected it yet...



@mohsin1947

yes you do not apply for 190 yet .. wait for the draw of 189 and if you receive aporval great go ahead and apply for 189 else 190


----------



## sprakash85

Hi all, i have a question regarding health examination. I have mild wheezing problem. Will it affect my visa processing. Very anxious..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

Hi Friends

I am in slight confusion about the bridging visa and my existing 457 dependent visa. Not sure this is the right thread to post this question. If not please point me in right direction.

Currently, I hold 457 visas (261312) and applied for PR, (Invitation received on Feb 1st, Lodged on Feb 1st Medicals on Feb 3rd, 2017).

I was granted a BV -A visa. But my company wants me to go back to India on March 3rd, 2017 and they will eventually cancel my 457 visa. As my wife is working on 457 dependent, canceling my visa invalidates her's too.

As per DIBP office receptionist, It seems canceling 457 visa will cancel bridging visa and we will not have work rights. Is it true?

As my wife is already working, is there a way that she can lawfully remain in Australia and continue her work?

Request your valuable advice. 

Thanks
Rupesh
EOI Date: 13-Dec-2016
ANZACode: 261312
Invitation Date: 01-Feb-2017
Lodgement Date: 01-Feb-2017
Medicals: 02-Feb-2017


----------



## RupeshP89

Hi Friends

I am in slight confusion about the bridging visa and my existing 457 dependent visa. Not sure this is the right thread to post this question. If not please point me in right direction.

Currently, I hold 457 visas (261312) and applied for PR, (Invitation received on Feb 1st, Lodged on Feb 1st Medicals on Feb 3rd, 2017).

I was granted a BV -A visa. But my company wants me to go back to India on March 3rd, 2017 and they will eventually cancel my 457 visa. As my wife is working on 457 dependent, canceling my visa invalidates her's too.

As per DIBP office receptionist, It seems canceling 457 visa will cancel bridging visa and we will not have work rights. Is it true?

As my wife is already working, is there a way that she can lawfully remain in Australia and continue her work?

Request your valuable advice. 

Thanks
Rupesh
EOI Date: 13-Dec-2016
ANZACode: 261312
Invitation Date: 01-Feb-2017
Lodgement Date: 01-Feb-2017
Medicals: 02-Feb-2017


----------



## baokar1

DreamerAnki said:


> Thanks, Just wanted to confirm that no docs for partner are required while submitting EOI. (I am not claiming partner points)
> Those will be required only during Visa filing right? layball:


Yes you can include other applicants also while lodging but make sure you have documents at that point of time 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

DreamerAnki said:


> This looks like a record time :clap2: Congrats!! eace:


Wow, Congrats.. That was quick! 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

I have a quick question. Is Form 80 sufficient, or do I upload 1221 as well? More or less all the info is just the same. I have uploaded all my docs including Form80, pcc and undertaken medical examination.
Kindly advise on 1221.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

sprakash85 said:


> Hi all, i have a question regarding health examination. I have mild wheezing problem. Will it affect my visa processing. Very anxious..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Have u got ur medicals done? If yes, did they give the report to u?


andreyx108b said:


> Omg. He is named like me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
Can anyone say when i can expect an invite? with DOE 3rd Jan 2017 with 65 points under 189 category? ANZSCO code: 261313

Note: I change my ANZSCO code from 261111 to 261313 after an ACS review on 6th Feb.

Also let me know what is the process after an invite? (Just planning ahead)

Thanks in advance


----------



## sprakash85

abhishek5855 said:


> Have u got ur medicals done? If yes, did they give the report to u?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Not yet. wheezing has been for the past couple of months. My medicals is scheduled on 18th Feb.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

sprakash85 said:


> Not yet. wheezing has been for the past couple of months. My medicals is scheduled on 18th Feb.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I dont think so. But that's just my opinion. They check for bigger things i guess

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

abhishek5855 said:


> I have a quick question. Is Form 80 sufficient, or do I upload 1221 as well? More or less all the info is just the same. I have uploaded all my docs including Form80, pcc and undertaken medical examination.
> Kindly advise on 1221.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



It is not Mandatory but sometimes CO asks.. it depends on CO... it is good to submit because it is just the same... isn't it??  ... incase CO asks then it means delaying process... 
Purely my suggestion... rest is up to you...


----------



## enygma

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am in slight confusion about the bridging visa and my existing 457 dependent visa. Not sure this is the right thread to post this question. If not please point me in right direction.
> 
> Currently, I hold 457 visas (261312) and applied for PR, (Invitation received on Feb 1st, Lodged on Feb 1st Medicals on Feb 3rd, 2017).
> 
> I was granted a BV -A visa. But my company wants me to go back to India on March 3rd, 2017 and they will eventually cancel my 457 visa. As my wife is working on 457 dependent, canceling my visa invalidates her's too.
> 
> As per DIBP office receptionist, It seems canceling 457 visa will cancel bridging visa and we will not have work rights. Is it true?
> 
> As my wife is already working, is there a way that she can lawfully remain in Australia and continue her work?
> 
> Request your valuable advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Rupesh
> EOI Date: 13-Dec-2016
> ANZACode: 261312
> Invitation Date: 01-Feb-2017
> Lodgement Date: 01-Feb-2017
> Medicals: 02-Feb-2017


Check out the discussion in this thread, this might help answer a lot of your queries

Currently on 457 Visa however applied for 190 visa also. Can I leave my job on 457


----------



## sprakash85

abhishek5855 said:


> I dont think so. But that's just my opinion. They check for bigger things i guess
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks for the assurance

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

Can you guys tell me exactly at what time on invitation day do they send out invites?

I mean do they send it at midnight of 14th, 15th or 16th Feb.?


----------



## Saad55

hasansins said:


> Can you guys tell me exactly at what time on invitation day do they send out invites?
> 
> I mean do they send it at midnight of 14th, 15th or 16th Feb.?




Midnight of 14th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

Saad55 said:


> Midnight of 14th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. So with 8 hour time difference between my country and AU it means if I receive it I will receive it at 16:00 day time in my country.

Thanks again.


----------



## Saad55

hasansins said:


> Thank you very much. So with 8 hour time difference between my country and AU it means if I receive it I will receive it at 16:00 day time in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.




You should expect 12am Sydney time.. I got mine at 12:07am Sydney time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
I am going to submit my EOI. And looking at skillselect, I will get an invitation in next immediate round. So I want to prepare the documents for the VISA application. What are the documents I should submit and where can I find this info?

Thanks


----------



## Saad55

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> I am going to submit my EOI. And looking at skillselect, I will get an invitation in next immediate round. So I want to prepare the documents for the VISA application. What are the documents I should submit and where can I find this info?
> 
> Thanks




http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Can anyone say when i can expect an invite? with DOE 3rd Jan 2017 with 65 points under 189 category? ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> Note: I change my ANZSCO code from 261111 to 261313 after an ACS review on 6th Feb.
> 
> Also let me know what is the process after an invite? (Just planning ahead)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dear this is wrong thread to seek out EOI. audience here discussing of visa Lodge issues


----------



## Hasiths

Saad55 said:


> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## Ramshasid

vasanth240 said:


> God, please help us all to get our Grant ray2:


 I am a Material Engineer from Pakistan and since i am a fresh graduate, i am facing difficulties writing my three career episodes. I have my final year project, a project based internship and a third year project. Can these be my career episodes?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Ramshasid said:


> I am a Material Engineer from Pakistan and since i am a fresh graduate, i am facing difficulties writing my three career episodes. I have my final year project, a project based internship and a third year project. Can these be my career episodes?


Yes you can include it on CDR.
But Material and metallurgy is only open in South Australia.
Secondly you should score 8 band or 79+ in IELTS or PTE.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Ramshasid said:


> I am a Material Engineer from Pakistan and since i am a fresh graduate, i am facing difficulties writing my three career episodes. I have my final year project, a project based internship and a third year project. Can these be my career episodes?


Please ignore my above misleading information.
You can chek your availiability on below link.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## Subbarao

*Grant Time*

Hi Friends, 

Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. 

Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:

I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..

Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying..... 

Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....

Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...

Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.


Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...

Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).

On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details.... 

This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me....... 


I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck .... 


Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...


Good luck everyone... Cheers...


----------



## Hasiths

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congrats Mate.. Happy for you.  All the best for your new life.


----------



## vikaschandra

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congratulations mate


----------



## gonnabeexpat

That was a thrilling read. Congratulations dude to you and your family 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopefullyhopeful

Dear All,

When applying for visa 189, does experience regarding teaching at a university fetch points? 

In this case for Electrical Engineer, does teaching Electrical Engineering subjects experience at a university as Lecturer fetch points in Engineers Australia assessment for skilled employment? 

I will be grateful for any input regarding this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hopefullyhopeful

Dear All,

When applying for visa 189, does experience regarding teaching at a university fetch points? 

In this case for Electrical Engineer, does teaching Electrical Engineering subjects experience at a university as Lecturer fetch points in Engineers Australia assessment for skilled employment? 

I will be grateful for any input regarding this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manc0108

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Many congratulations!! Not sure but I think most of the cases are pending from Delhi Embassy for verification part. I hope everyone gets speedy grants!


----------



## misecmisc

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congrats. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hello Friends

My CO has asked for PCC 

1. Do i need to attach it in Immiaccount the same way i have attached the previous documents. 

2. After doing it, I have to press on information provided button, right ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hari_it_ram

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> My CO has asked for PCC
> 
> 1. Do i need to attach it in Immiaccount the same way i have attached the previous documents.
> 
> 2. After doing it, I have to press on information provided button, right ?
> 
> Thanks in advance




Correct. Select the right option and attach to avoid the confusion later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Hopefullyhopeful

Dear All,

When applying for visa 189, does experience regarding teaching at a university fetch points? 

In this case for Electrical Engineer, does teaching Electrical Engineering subjects experience at a university as Lecturer fetch points in Engineers Australia assessment for skilled employment? 

I will be grateful for any input regarding this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryanmic

Hi Experts,
Please help share your view on 261313 - 189 - 60p
is it realistic to expect an invite before june 2017 ?

Just thought of getting a view on below aswell....
I am Planning to top up 5 more points on my exp - ACS review (may take 1mn + and again i will last in the eoi list) 
Will it be too late (ie) by the time occup ceiling will reach in another 2~3 mnths.

(or) 

leave it here and wait for jul 2017 changes from DIBP etc ..


Cheers,
Michael


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Two queries:
1. One query regarding marriage certificate: In my marriage certificate, there are total 4 pages. In it, the first 3 pages are in English having my details and my wife details, and the third page is having marriage certificate content written in English but this page has no stamp from registration office, and the fourth page is having all the marriage certificate data in Hindi language with all the stamp and details of registration office. The query is - will the CO ask for English translation of the 4th page too? Any experience anybody on this topic please?

2. Another query - will uploading my passport page having my wife's name in spouse name be sufficient for proof of relationship - or - marriage certificate will still be needed?

Please suggest on above two queries. Thanks.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
I have already submitted for NSW SS with 65 points for Subclass 489 and 60 points for Subclass 190.
However I improved my English and got 10 additional points. Now, this makes me 75 points for 489 and 70 for 190. 
My occupation is Chemical Engineer. My questions are.

(1) Should I just apply for 189 with 65 points and remove both State Sponsorships? Will I get a SS before 189?

(2) Will they issue two invitations at the same time? First SS and then 189 or vice versa?

Thanks.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congratulations Subbarao! Hahahaha very nicely written. One can sense your anxiety, excitement and happiness! All the best to you and your family. Cheers!


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two queries:
> 1. One query regarding marriage certificate: In my marriage certificate, there are total 4 pages. In it, the first 3 pages are in English having my details and my wife details, and the third page is having marriage certificate content written in English but this page has no stamp from registration office, and the fourth page is having all the marriage certificate data in Hindi language with all the stamp and details of registration office. The query is - will the CO ask for English translation of the 4th page too? Any experience anybody on this topic please?
> 
> 2. Another query - will uploading my passport page having my wife's name in spouse name be sufficient for proof of relationship - or - marriage certificate will still be needed?
> 
> Please suggest on above two queries. Thanks.


No harm in getting the marriage certificate translated from accredited translator. You have enough time to get it done. Name on the passport may not suffice.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> I have already submitted for NSW SS with 65 points for Subclass 489 and 60 points for Subclass 190.
> However I improved my English and got 10 additional points. Now, this makes me 75 points for 489 and 70 for 190.
> My occupation is Chemical Engineer. My questions are.
> 
> (1) Should I just apply for 189 with 65 points and remove both State Sponsorships? Will I get a SS before 189?
> 
> (2) Will they issue two invitations at the same time? First SS and then 189 or vice versa?
> 
> Thanks.


Having 65 and above points would work for you in terms of putting application for 190 and 189. Suggest you not to go for 489. Hope you know that 489 is not same as the other two. 

You can have multiple EOIs for 189 and 190. 

possible that you can get invite for both 189 and 190 at the same time or maybe one after another. it is plain and simple that which ever comes earlier go for that, apply visa under that category and withdraw or let the other invitation expire.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> I have already submitted for NSW SS with 65 points for Subclass 489 and 60 points for Subclass 190.
> However I improved my English and got 10 additional points. Now, this makes me 75 points for 489 and 70 for 190.
> My occupation is Chemical Engineer. My questions are.
> 
> (1) Should I just apply for 189 with 65 points and remove both State Sponsorships? Will I get a SS before 189?
> 
> (2) Will they issue two invitations at the same time? First SS and then 189 or vice versa?
> 
> Thanks.






vikaschandra said:


> Having 65 and above points would work for you in terms of putting application for 190 and 189. Suggest you not to go for 489. Hope you know that 489 is not same as the other two.
> 
> You can have multiple EOIs for 189 and 190.
> 
> possible that you can get invite for both 189 and 190 at the same time or maybe one after another. it is plain and simple that which ever comes earlier go for that, apply visa under that category and withdraw or let the other invitation expire.


I see no reason why he would even need to consider 190, let alone 489. This Wednesday 15 Feb is his sure invite on 189. People with 60 points in Chemical Engineering gets sure invite. He has 65 points on that regard.


----------



## vikaschandra

zaback21 said:


> I see no reason why he would even need to consider 190, let alone 489. This Wednesday 15 Feb is his sure invite on 189. People with 60 points in Chemical Engineering gets sure invite. He has 65 points on that regard.


if you read it carefully mate he has 60 for 189 and 65 for SS. He will get invited for 189 for sure in the upcoming round as the current cutoff on DOE is 1/2/2017 at 60 Points.


----------



## zaback21

vikaschandra said:


> if you read it carefully mate he has 60 for 189 and 65 for SS


Ok. But still with 60 points, he is getting sure invite on 15th Feb.

Edit: I think he said, he got 10 additional points, so he has 65 in 189. In either case, he is getting invite this week.


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> Ok. But still with 60 points, he is getting sure invite on 15th Feb.
> 
> Edit: I think he said, he got 10 additional points, so he has 65 in 189. In either case, he is getting invite this week.



Thanks guys, I have 65 points for 189. I am going to remove the SS and submit just the 189. Hopefully I will get the invitation on the 15th.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Thanks guys, I have 65 points for 189. I am going to remove the SS and submit just the 189. Hopefully I will get the invitation on the 15th.


Yes, you will. Time to get the Credit Card ready for AUD 3600 bill. Get all your paper sorted out and start filling up Form 80 and Form 1221 if you still haven't.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that 
1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.


----------



## Ramshasid

Jamil Sid said:


> Please ignore my above misleading information.
> You can chek your availiability on below link


Thank you for your advice. Do fresh graduates with no work experience get grants easily, especially females?


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congrats.. Cheers


----------



## incyann

Ramshasid said:


> Thank you for your advice. Do fresh graduates with no work experience get grants easily, especially females?


Hello! I'm a fresh graduate myself. I reckon being a "Fresh Grad" doesn't affect your chances of getting a grant unless you're claiming points for work experience etc. What matters here is how EA assesses your qualifications. If you're assessed to be eligible for a certain ANZSCO occupation, then you're good to go.

That's my two cents.


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you will. Time to get the Credit Card ready for AUD 3600 bill. Get all your paper sorted out and start filling up Form 80 and Form 1221 if you still haven't.



Do I need to submit the PCC and medical at the time of visa lodgement or later? 

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor

andreyx108b said:


> In certain cases it helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it? interesting..


----------



## sounddonor

Hasiths said:


> Do I need to submit the PCC and medical at the time of visa lodgement or later?
> 
> Cheers


I am also thinking to get PCC soon. People say it take around 2 or 3 weeks to get PCC in sri lanka


----------



## Hasiths

sanjeewa said:


> I am also thinking to get PCC soon. People say it take around 2 or 3 weeks to get PCC in sri lanka


Really. I want to get USA PCC also. I think this should be taken from FBI. It seems it takes about 10-12 weeks.  

Anyone can guide me on this regards?


And from where can we get the Medicals?

:hail:


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Hasiths said:


> Really. I want to get USA PCC also. I think this should be taken from FBI. It seems it takes about 10-12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can guide me on this regards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from where can we get the Medicals?
> 
> 
> 
> :hail:




Contact JK consultancy for FBI PCC. You will get it in 5 days


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Hasiths said:


> Really. I want to get USA PCC also. I think this should be taken from FBI. It seems it takes about 10-12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can guide me on this regards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from where can we get the Medicals?
> 
> 
> 
> :hail:




Contact JK consultancy for FBI PCC. You will get it in 5 days


Rajesh S


----------



## Hasiths

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Contact JK consultancy for FBI PCC. You will get it in 5 days
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Hi Rajesh,

Is this place in India?? I am in Sri Lanka.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Hasiths said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> 
> 
> Is this place in India?? I am in Sri Lanka.




This is in India, still you can use their service I guess. Check with them


Rajesh S


----------



## andreyx108b

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Contact JK consultancy for FBI PCC. You will get it in 5 days
> 
> 
> Rajesh S




They run illegal practice it seems. I would be very cautious. Either they provide fake certificates or full FBI by saying: non citizen is a citizen or pr holder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Hi Andrey, it's not illegal. I verified. I got mine from this consultant & the CO explicitly mentioned that he is ok with mine when he asked for state police clearance. As per FBI norms certain channellers are allowed to provide expedited services. This guy has tie up with one of the channeler & I got mine directly from them ! Not from this consultant though he applied for me


Rajesh S


----------



## zaback21

sanjeewa said:


> I am also thinking to get PCC soon. People say it take around 2 or 3 weeks to get PCC in sri lanka





Hasiths said:


> Really. I want to get USA PCC also. I think this should be taken from FBI. It seems it takes about 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Anyone can guide me on this regards?
> 
> 
> And from where can we get the Medicals?
> 
> :hail:


Yes get all your paper and everything ready if you can before Visa lodgement, it will only expedite your process as then CO won't have to ask you for it. This will save you 1-3 months at least. This includes all PCC in every country as required, Form 80 and Form 1221, etc.

For Medical, start a new application in ImmiAccount called : My Health Declarations. There answer a bunch of questions for your health and then in the end select full medical and get/generate the Referral Letter from there. The Referral Letter will also contain your HAP ID, which you can then use when you lodge your PR Visa and can mention you have already done your medical by entering the HAP ID.

A PR medical usually have: 

501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test

The medical is valid for one year.

Edit: And yes take the referral letter and do your medical in your nearest eMedical Centre. https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1 
Choose the one that has eMedical logo/sign.

They will upload all your medical online once it's done.


----------



## Hasiths

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Andrey, it's not illegal. I verified. I got mine from this consultant & the CO explicitly mentioned that he is ok with mine when he asked for state police clearance. As per FBI norms certain channellers are allowed to provide expedited services. This guy has tie up with one of the channeler & I got mine directly from them ! Not from this consultant though he applied for me
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Can you give me the info of that channeller please? and did you apply while in India?


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> Yes get all your paper and everything ready if you can before Visa lodgement, it will only expedite your process as then CO won't have to ask you for it. This will save you 1-3 months at least. This includes all PCC in every country as required, Form 80 and Form 1221, etc.
> 
> For Medical, start a new application in ImmiAccount called : My Health Declarations. There answer a bunch of questions for your health and then in the end select full medical and get/generate the Referral Letter from there. The Referral Letter will also contain your HAP ID, which you can then use when you lodge your PR Visa and can mention you have already done your medical by entering the HAP ID.
> 
> A PR medical usually have:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 707 HIV test
> 
> The medical is valid for one year.


Thanks mate. your feedback is really helpful as always.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Thanks mate. your feedback is really helpful as always.


No worries. 

And yes take the referral letter and do your medical in your nearest eMedical Centre. https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1

They will upload all your medical online once it's done.

Choose the one that has eMedical logo/sign.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that 
1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.
Please share ur valuable comments


----------



## Ramshasid

incyann said:


> Hello! I'm a fresh graduate myself. I reckon being a "Fresh Grad" doesn't affect your chances of getting a grant unless you're claiming points for work experience etc. What matters here is how EA assesses your qualifications. If you're assessed to be eligible for a certain ANZSCO occupation, then you're good to go.
> 
> That's my two cents.


That is a huge relief. What did you write in your CDR, i can see that it turned out positive.


----------



## incyann

Hello guys!

I was just wondering, how long should I expect to wait to get a response from DIBP after lodging?

Details are in my signature!


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Those who have submitted 189 visa application, can you please tell on average how much time it took you to submit the 189 visa application after clicking the Apply Visa button in skillselect? How many web-pages are there to be filled in the 189 visa application in immiaccount? I will have my wife and my kid as dependents in my 189 visa application - so was just trying to have an idea regarding how much time it will take me to submit my 189 visa application. So any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## AUDream2017

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Those who have submitted 189 visa application, can you please tell on average how much time it took you to submit the 189 visa application after clicking the Apply Visa button in skillselect? How many web-pages are there to be filled in the 189 visa application in immiaccount? I will have my wife and my kid as dependents in my 189 visa application - so was just trying to have an idea regarding how much time it will take me to submit my 189 visa application. So any information here please. Thanks.


It should not take more than 30 minutes, as it automatically takes EOI details and just need to add few details.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

incyann said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I was just wondering, how long should I expect to wait to get a response from DIBP after lodging?
> 
> Details are in my signature!


Around 1 month


----------



## newtooaustralia

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that
> 1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
> 2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
> 3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.
> Please share ur valuable comments


Can someone please reply on above post


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> No worries.
> 
> And yes take the referral letter and do your medical in your nearest eMedical Centre. https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1
> 
> They will upload all your medical online once it's done.
> 
> Choose the one that has eMedical logo/sign.



Hi zaback21,

Is it ok if I do the PCC and medicals before Lodging EOI? or should I wait until I get the EOI?


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Hi zaback21,
> 
> Is it ok if I do the PCC and medicals before Lodging EOI? or should I wait until I get the EOI?


Have you got your Chemical Engineering assessment yet ?


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> Have you got your Chemical Engineering assessment yet ?


Yes already got it. It was a positive assessment for Chem Eng. My issue is with the PCC from USA. I am thinking whether to do PCC now it self because US (FBI) PCC takes 12 to 14 weeks.


----------



## biggy85

Is it advisable to create an immiaccount before an invite? Although I am expecting one in the next 2 rounds

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Yes already got it. I am thinking whether to do PCC now it self because US (FBI) PCC takes 12 to 14 weeks.


So, why haven't you lodged it yet ? You should have lodged it as soon as you got your PTE and EA assessment done. Your invitation round is this 15th Feb in 2 days. You should do it now. Once, you get the invite, you can upload all the document whenever you can. Your CO won't cancel your visa, will just wait till you get all your document. With the way things are the CO contact sometimes even takes 1-2 months so you will have all the documents by then.

1. Lodge the EOI *now *: Give all the employment you have done in your life except the volunteer work. Make sure you put it exactly like that in Form 80 and 1221 to be consistent. If you have worked in USA in casual jobs, if those are recorded like paid through bank accounts (usually if you worked in McDonalds, Burger king or Walmart), put them.

If cash in hand and no record, you can ignore them, it will save you loads of typing and hassle. The reason being : Australia DIBP will search all the information it can find from everywhere about your whole life and if it find some info that you haven't declare, it won't look good.

For education, just put Diploma/Uni Degree and above. No need for High School education. Rest will be fine. And your EA ID is what you put not MSA ID.

2. Create ImmiAccount *now *and do My health Declarations and do as I said before. Do your medical on 16th Feb, the day after you get your invite. Do My Health declarations *now *even before you get invite or lodge 189 PR Visa. But do the Medical after you get invite.

3. Apply all the PCC with fast service and stuff if you can *now*. Also, fill out Form 80 and 1221.

Good luck !


----------



## zaback21

biggy85 said:


> Is it advisable to create an immiaccount before an invite? Although I am expecting one in the next 2 rounds
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Yes. Please read this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

Also, have a look at the above post.


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> So, why haven't you lodged it yet ? You should have lodged it as soon as you got your PTE and EA assessment done. Your invitation round is this 15th Feb in 2 days. You should do it now. Once, you get the invite, you can upload all the document whenever you can. Your CO won't cancel your visa, will just wait till you get all your document. With the way things are the CO contact sometimes even takes 1-2 months so you will have all the documents by then.
> 
> 1. Lodge the EOI now : Give all the employment you have done in your life except the volunteer work. Make sure you put it exactly like that in Form 80 and 1221 to be consistent. If you have worked in USA in casual jobs, if those are recorded like paid through bank accounts (usually if you worked in McDonalds, Burger king or Walmart), put them.
> 
> If cash in hand and no record, you can ignore them, it will save you loads of typing and hassle. The reason being : Australia DIBP will search all the information it can find from everywhere about your whole life and if it find some info that you haven't declare, it won't look good.
> 
> For education, just put Diploma/Uni Degree and above. No need for High School education. Rest will be fine. And your EA ID is what you put not MSA ID.
> 
> 2. Create ImmiAccount now and do My health Declarations and do as I said before. Do your medical on 16th Feb, the day after you get your invite. Do My Health declarations even before you get invite or lodge 189 PR Visa. But do the Medical after you get invite.
> 
> 3. Apply all the PCC with fast service and stuff if you can. Also, fill out Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Good luck !


My worry was USA PCC. I thought taking a long time to give that would have a impact on the whole VISA approval. Now with your feedback it is clear that CO will wait until I submit the PCC. So I am going to lodge the EOI now. Thanks this is very informative. 

One more question, If I do not claim points for work experience, do I still have to provide them with my work experience?

Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> My worry was USA PCC. I thought taking a long time to give that would have a impact on the whole VISA approval. Now with your feedback it is clear that CO will wait until I submit the PCC. So I am going to lodge the EOI now. Thanks this is very informative.
> 
> One more question, If I do not claim points for work experience, do I still have to provide them with my work experience?
> 
> Thanks a lot bro.


Yes. But mark them as irrelevant so you are not claiming any points. Your PCC is valid for 1 year. If FBI takes 12 weeks, you should have applied 12 weeks ago, not 12 weeks from now on !

Let me know if you need any help. And do everything as I said *now *or at least before 15th Feb 12 am Australia time.


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> Yes. But mark them as irrelevant so you are not claiming any points. Your PCC is valid for 1 year. If FBI takes 12 weeks, you should have applied 12 weeks ago, not 12 weeks from now on !
> 
> Let me know if you need any help. And do everything as I said *now *or at least before 15th Feb 12 am Australia time.


Yes I was so caught up on getting 79+ on PTE, did not go through these. Thanks man.

EA ID is the number on the top left corner of the confirmation letter right? it says EA ID - XXXXXX (some numbers follows)


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Yes I was so caught up on getting 79+ on PTE, did not go through these. Thanks man.
> 
> EA ID is the number on the top left corner of the confirmation letter right? it says EA ID - XXXXXX (some numbers follows)


Yes EA ID is something like 7 digit number usually starting with 3xxxxxx. Also, you can find EA ID from your EA Account in My Portal. Check there too. Under contact details, you will also find MSA date and details too which are also given in the letter.

The reason you want to apply asap so that if there are 1000 people waiting before you and they apply before you and fill up the quota, you will miss out. But luckily for you, there is not many waiting for 2331 unlike mine 2339.


----------



## TheLandofOZ

Got direct grant in Sep 2016. Planning to make a first visit in Apr for a week to Sydney / Melbourne.

Idea is to settle in Melbourne but wifey wants to explore Sydney. Can anyone list out things which can be done on first visit. Depending on which we can decide to fly to Syndney / Melbourne

- Bank account
- CentreLink
- TFN
- Anything else


----------



## zaback21

TheLandofOZ said:


> Got direct grant in Sep 2016. Planning to make a first visit in Apr for a week to Sydney / Melbourne.
> 
> Idea is to settle in Melbourne but wifey wants to explore Sydney. Can anyone list out things which can be done on first visit. Depending on which we can decide to fly to Syndney / Melbourne
> 
> - Bank account
> - CentreLink
> - TFN
> - Anything else


Congrats !

Yes, travel to Sydney and visit Opera House and Harbour Bridge. If time and money permits, do the Harbour Bridge walk. Also definitely visit Bondi and Manly beach. Mosman bay is nice. Mosman and Manly are close, so can be done in a day.

Take the ferry from Circular Quay and go to Mosman, it's cheap and very nice and you get to explore Sydney and its beauty.

Luna park is a waste of money, it's nothing like Disney park but yes if you have never been to Disneyland, then you can try it.

Also definitely visit Darling Harbour. It can be accessed through Town Hall Chinatown (main city Sydney CBD) and check out the world's largest IMAX cinema. It is seriously big. The sound system is very good.

Also go to the Hyde Park and Mosman Bay park. These are the two places where Jaane Kyu from Dil Chahta Hai was shot !


----------



## newtooaustralia

newtooaustralia said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that
> 1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
> 2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
> 3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.
> Please share ur valuable comments
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please reply on above post
Click to expand...

Please comment on above post. Sorry for saying this again n again


----------



## zaback21

newtooaustralia said:


> Please comment on above post. Sorry for saying this again n again


Search the expatforum. There are lots of cases regarding this here. Search always yields better results. Good luck !


----------



## sam234

*Visa for new born baby*

Hi
I'm expecting my invitation on 15th Feb cycle(According to current trend). I have a new born baby(just born 1 week back) .Do i need to make a new passport for him before lodging VISA? and what are the medical requirements for new born baby?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that
> 1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
> 2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
> 3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.


Though your medicals are completed you should still inform DIBP about the current situation as the child would need the PR too in the future. Use the update us section on immi account to notify them of change in circumstance


----------



## vikaschandra

sam234 said:


> Hi
> I'm expecting my invitation on 15th Feb cycle(According to current trend). I have a new born baby(just born 1 week back) .Do i need to make a new passport for him before lodging VISA? and what are the medical requirements for new born baby?
> 
> Thanks


Replied on other thread


----------



## newtooaustralia

vikaschandra said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that
> 1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
> 2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
> 3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> Though your medicals are completed you should still inform DIBP about the current situation as the child would need the PR too in the future. Use the update us section on immi account to notify them of change in circumstance
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your reply
Just one confusion about what to mention in form 1022 i.e.
"Information which is no longer current"
And
"New correct details"


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, Finally submitted the EOI last night. Now working on the PCC and Medical. Will let you know how it goes on the 15th Feb. Thanks for the support.


----------



## pras07

Hasiths said:


> Guys, Finally submitted the EOI last night. Now working on the PCC and Medical. Will let you know how it goes on the 15th Feb. Thanks for the support.


Don't do PCC/Medicals until you receive invitation. PCC/Medicals decide your IED so wait for invitation and do this thing at last before lodging the visa.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already. 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvind6488

Hi Guys,

Anyone who has lodged the Visa after 29th Jan and have received any communication from the CO?


----------



## pras07

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


You can submit some proofs such as travel itinerary in past where both names are present for flights/hotel. Or any other similar proofs to convince you both are staying together and participated in all such activities together.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

pras07 said:


> You can submit some proofs such as travel itinerary in past where both names are present for flights/hotel. Or any other similar proofs to convince you both are staying together and participated in all such activities together.


Can we call and ask because it is just a one liner email. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

pras07 said:


> Don't do PCC/Medicals until you receive invitation. PCC/Medicals decide your IED so wait for invitation and do this thing at last before lodging the visa.


What is IED?


----------



## pras07

Amrita.khangura said:


> Can we call and ask because it is just a one liner email.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That option is always opened. And still if they ask then ask them what kind of proofs would be suffice this situation.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

pras07 said:


> That option is always opened. And still if they ask then ask them what kind of proofs would be suffice this situation.


Okay and anyone has dibp's number? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

Hasiths said:


> What is IED?


Initial Entry Date. This is the date for very first port of entry.


----------



## zaback21

pras07 said:


> Don't do PCC/Medicals until you receive invitation. PCC/Medicals decide your IED so wait for invitation and do this thing at last before lodging the visa.





Hasiths said:


> What is IED?


If you want your Visa process to start 3.5 months (14 weeks) later, then do it later. if you want your Visa process to start from 15th Feb, then do it asap. If needed (I hope you don't have to wait 1 year for a grant), you can do the medical again. 5000 rupee medical fee is not worth 3.5 months of one's life. 3.5 months earlier in Australia, life will be a lot better.


----------



## enygma

Hi guys, 
I received an email from my CO asking for Employment Details from one of my previous employer. The thing is, I joined at a different designation but was promoted after a couple of years and my designation changed (no change in R&R). But as the practice is with IT companies in India, all certificates or letters carry only the last designation held. Now the CO wants to know why I didn't declare the earlier held position. Any idea how to respond to this query? I had no idea that we had to include designation change/promotion details in the reference letter (I submitted SD from my colleague).

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Just asking to all members on this thread - is there anyone here, whose wife had a name change due to marriage and he got visa without submitting the SD for his wife's name change?

Other similar question - does anybody had a CO contact in which the CO asked for spouse name change SD, because the applicant initially did not submit this SD document?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## baokar1

enygma said:


> Hi guys,
> I received an email from my CO asking for Employment Details from one of my previous employer. The thing is, I joined at a different designation but was promoted after a couple of years and my designation changed (no change in R&R). But as the practice is with IT companies in India, all certificates or letters carry only the last designation held. Now the CO wants to know why I didn't declare the earlier held position. Any idea how to respond to this query? I had no idea that we had to include designation change/promotion details in the reference letter (I submitted SD from my colleague).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I think just attaching the promotion letter is sufficient, is it your current company 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello need help case officer was allocated today and requested proof of relationship though marriage certificate is already uploaded and passports have same address and spouse name as well. What else can be provided. Can we call them and advise that there is a marriage certificate already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


In addition, you can provide

Joint Bank Accounts
Wedding card
Wedding and trip photos
Statement of Relationship
Affidavit from parents/ in laws
Travel tickets
Gifts receipts
Facebook relationship status page
Skype/Facebook conversation


----------



## hari_it_ram

enygma said:


> Hi guys,
> I received an email from my CO asking for Employment Details from one of my previous employer. The thing is, I joined at a different designation but was promoted after a couple of years and my designation changed (no change in R&R). But as the practice is with IT companies in India, all certificates or letters carry only the last designation held. Now the CO wants to know why I didn't declare the earlier held position. Any idea how to respond to this query? I had no idea that we had to include designation change/promotion details in the reference letter (I submitted SD from my colleague).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk




You should have listed all the promotion and location change ( if any ). 

Just accept it as a mistake and provide the new SD. But how do even miss the promotion letter? Even that was not provided?

Have a tabular column in the sd something like this,

Designation 1 - Period 
Designation 2 - Period



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## baokar1

baokar1 said:


> I think just attaching the promotion letter is sufficient, is it your current company
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I think you must have attached the offer letter which would have contained previous designation and relieving letter with the new designation if I am not wrong that's the reason Co asked this way, you should have included promotion letter with that previous employment 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Hi Folks, 

When submitting VISA do I need to submit payslips bank statements for non-relevant experience employment records as well?

Thanks


----------



## enygma

hari_it_ram said:


> You should have listed all the promotion and location change ( if any ).
> 
> Just accept it as a mistake and provide the new SD. But how do even miss the promotion letter? Even that was not provided?
> 
> Have a tabular column in the sd something like this,
> 
> Designation 1 - Period
> Designation 2 - Period
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I provided the Offer Letter, Promotion Letter, Resignation Acceptance Letter, Relieving Letter, Service Certificate, Payslips (few months), Bank Statement and SD (without designation change).

I guess you are right, including the designation change in above format makes sense.

So, I should just get a new SD from my colleague, attach it to the immi account and click on info provided? right? or do I also need to write/include an email/cover letter in my response?

Not sure if including location change is feasible here, as I moved between 3 cities (in India) and 3 countries, during my last employment. 

Also, as I already have location details captured under the Residence details section in form 80, don't think including this info in SD would help the CO, it may only complicate the things further.


----------



## hari_it_ram

enygma said:


> I provided the Offer Letter, Promotion Letter, Resignation Acceptance Letter, Relieving Letter, Service Certificate, Payslips, Bank Statement and SD (without designation change).
> 
> I guess you are right, including the designation change in above format makes sense.
> 
> So, I should just get a new SD from my colleague, attach it to the immi account and click on info provided? right? or do I also need to write/include some sort of cover letter/email in my response?
> 
> Not sure if including location change is feasible here, as I moved between 3 cities (in India) and 3 countries, during my last employment.
> 
> Also, as I already have location details captured under the Residence details section in form 80, don't think including this info in SD would help the CO, it may only complicate the things further.




Yeah press the IP button which inside the immi account and also send a detailed note via the email.

When you already mentioned the residence change in Form 80, why not list the same in SD, won't it be more transparent?

Role 1 - Period - Location
Role 2 - Period - Location

Just my thoughts.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

manc0108 said:


> In addition, you can provide
> 
> Joint Bank Accounts
> Wedding card
> Wedding and trip photos
> Statement of Relationship
> Affidavit from parents/ in laws
> Travel tickets
> Gifts receipts
> Facebook relationship status page
> Skype/Facebook conversation


Thank you i do have whatsapp chat i guess that will help. As far as facebook is concerned i do not use Facebook. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## niharika13

There will be physical and hearing examination if new born. I did for my 4 month old son last week.

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodge 24 Jan 17
Medicals done and uploaded 10 Feb 17
India PCC uploaded 11 FeB 17
First CO contact : asked for SGP PCC for me n spouse 13 FEB 17


----------



## niharika13

Got alloacted CO today. Adelaide Team.
CO asked for Singapore PCC for me n spouse

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodge 24 Jan 17
Medicals done and uploaded 10 Feb 17
India PCC uploaded 11 FeB 17
First CO contact : asked for SGP PCC for me n spouse 13 FEB 17


----------



## niharika13

Got CO allocated today.. Adelaide Team.
Asked for SGP PCC for me and spouse

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodge 24 Jan 17
Medicals done and uploaded 10 Feb 17
India PCC uploaded 11 FeB 17
First CO contact : asked for SGP PCC for me n spouse 13 FEB 17


----------



## ken1990

I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.


VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
IED - JAN 9, 2017.

All the best everyone


----------



## sounddonor

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


wow. Congrats!


----------



## abhishek5855

Arvind6488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone who has lodged the Visa after 29th Jan and have received any communication from the CO?


Filed on 2nd Feb, no news yet

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## niharika13

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congrats !!!

Did you claimed experience points? And had co-applicants as well?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

abhishek5855 said:


> Filed on 2nd Feb, no news yet
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I had filed on 31st jan 17 and was contacted today for additional documents supporting relationship. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## niharika13

abhishek5855 said:


> Arvind6488 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone who has lodged the Visa after 29th Jan and have received any communication from the CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Filed on 2nd Feb, no news yet
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lodged on 25th jan. First communication from CO today. So may be you will hear from CO in a week...


----------



## Amrita.khangura

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Can you share your case details. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congratulations mate, that was quick!!


----------



## RupeshP89

niharika13 said:


> Lodged on 25th jan. First communication from CO today. So may be you will hear from CO in a week...


I have filed on February 1st 2017. I am still blindfolded...  Fingers crossed.



ANZ Code: 261312


----------



## baokar1

RupeshP89 said:


> I have filed on February 1st 2017. I am still blindfolded...  Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZ Code: 261312


Man I have filed on September 17th 2016 and all waiting same code as yours   

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

Amrita.khangura said:


> I had filed on 31st jan 17 and was contacted today for additional documents supporting relationship.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita,

Could you please share what kind of documents he has requested for?? Also, what is your ANZA code...

In my case I submitted Indian Marriage certificate only....

Thanks
Rupesh


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congratulations. Can you please share your timeline and job code ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi Amrita,
> 
> Could you please share what kind of documents he has requested for?? Also, what is your ANZA code...
> 
> In my case I submitted Indian Marriage certificate only....
> 
> Thanks
> Rupesh


That they have not mentioned but only a pdf was provided. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

*Relationship Evidence*

First of all I would like to thank all members here for so much of information which is really useful while filling the visa.

I request seniors to help me on the below query raised by CO on relationship evidence.

My wife is the primary applicant and is currently in UK from Dec 2014. During the same period I also shifted to UAE for requirements of our respective jobs.
I have come back to India after my deputation for 2 years was over. She is still in UK waiting for our grant so that we can move together to Australia after that.

We are married since Feb 2011 and have given below relationship evidence 

1. Marriage Certificate
2. Wedding Card
3. Passports showing each other as spouse. (Wife's passport renewed in July 2016)
4. Health Insurance docs showing nominee/spouse for each other
5. LICs showing nominee details (before and after Dec 2014 for different policies)
6. Fixed Deposits showing each other as nominee

However the CO has requested as following - *Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
* it is noted that you have resided together since December 2014 therefore furt
her evidence of your relationship is required. Please read informatoin below.*

Please advise what further can we show as relationship evidence during the period 2014. We are thinking of uploading the following

1. Passport of my wife updating me as spouse during her stay in UK
2. Health Insurance / LIC documents made after Dec 2014
3. Photographs of our holidays in UK, India and Europe after Dec 2014
4. Hand written testimonials from parents & in-laws mentioning their version of our relationship (should we give handwritten or printed and signed sheets)
5. Hand written testimonials from friends and siblings explaining their version (again should it be hand written or typed)
6. Social media screenshots/chats
7. Tickets of my travel to UK, travel together to India, her travel to UAE

We don't have any joint bank accounts, housing loans, etc.

Has anyone been in a similar situation, if yes please guide. I will be very grateful.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Sabyasachipanda said:


> First of all I would like to thank all members here for so much of information which is really useful while filling the visa.
> 
> I request seniors to help me on the below query raised by CO on relationship evidence.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and is currently in UK from Dec 2014. During the same period I also shifted to UAE for requirements of our respective jobs.
> I have come back to India after my deputation for 2 years was over. She is still in UK waiting for our grant so that we can move together to Australia after that.
> 
> We are married since Feb 2011 and have given below relationship evidence
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Wedding Card
> 3. Passports showing each other as spouse. (Wife's passport renewed in July 2016)
> 4. Health Insurance docs showing nominee/spouse for each other
> 5. LICs showing nominee details (before and after Dec 2014 for different policies)
> 6. Fixed Deposits showing each other as nominee
> 
> However the CO has requested as following - *Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> * it is noted that you have resided together since December 2014 therefore furt
> her evidence of your relationship is required. Please read informatoin below.*
> 
> Please advise what further can we show as relationship evidence during the period 2014. We are thinking of uploading the following
> 
> 1. Passport of my wife updating me as spouse during her stay in UK
> 2. Health Insurance / LIC documents made after Dec 2014
> 3. Photographs of our holidays in UK, India and Europe after Dec 2014
> 4. Hand written testimonials from parents & in-laws mentioning their version of our relationship (should we give handwritten or printed and signed sheets)
> 5. Hand written testimonials from friends and siblings explaining their version (again should it be hand written or typed)
> 6. Social media screenshots/chats
> 7. Tickets of my travel to UK, travel together to India, her travel to UAE
> 
> We don't have any joint bank accounts, housing loans, etc.
> 
> Has anyone been in a similar situation, if yes please guide. I will be very grateful.


Hello i was also asked similar information today by case officer named Danielle. She has requested for proof of relationship when passports have the name. Pcc is in the name of spouse. Marriage certificate was provided and aadhar card with spouse name was also provided. I am also wondering what else can be done. To which members of forum did help. But yours is a little different case then mine. Cant comment much in this. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello i was also asked similar information today by case officer named Danielle. She has requested for proof of relationship when passports have the name. Pcc is in the name of spouse. Marriage certificate was provided and aadhar card with spouse name was also provided. I am also wondering what else can be done. To which members of forum did help. But yours is a little different case then mine. Cant comment much in this.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


What do you mean by "PCC is in the name of spouse"? Which country PCC are you referring to.

Can you explain your case as well. So that I can gather some ideas from the same.


----------



## Arvind6488

niharika13 said:


> Lodged on 25th jan. First communication from CO today. So may be you will hear from CO in a week...


Thanks. Just now got the update from the agent that CO has been assigned and has requested for additional information. 

CO allocated is from Adelaide team.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Sabyasachipanda said:


> What do you mean by "PCC is in the name of spouse"? Which country PCC are you referring to.
> 
> Can you explain your case as well. So that I can gather some ideas from the same.


India it states wife of in my name my case is simple i got married recently so that is why they are asking for more information i guess.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

My health assessment in immi account now reads as follows:
"Health clearance provided- No action required"
What does that imply?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congrats bro

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## sprakash85

Arvind6488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone who has lodged the Visa after 29th Jan and have received any communication from the CO?


I applied on 2nd Feb. No contact yet

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

*Relationship Evidence*

First of all I would like to thank all members here for so much of information which is really useful while filling the visa.

I request seniors to help me on the below query raised by CO on relationship evidence.

My wife is the primary applicant and is currently in UK from Dec 2014. During the same period I also shifted to UAE for requirements of our respective jobs.
I have come back to India after my deputation for 2 years was over. She is still in UK waiting for our grant so that we can move together to Australia after that.

We are married since Feb 2011 and have given below relationship evidence 

1. Marriage Certificate
2. Wedding Card
3. Passports showing each other as spouse. (Wife's passport renewed in July 2016)
4. Health Insurance docs showing nominee/spouse for each other
5. LICs showing nominee details (before and after Dec 2014 for different policies)
6. Fixed Deposits showing each other as nominee

However the CO has requested as following - *Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
* it is noted that you have resided together since December 2014 therefore furt
her evidence of your relationship is required. Please read informatoin below.*

Please advise what further can we show as relationship evidence during the period 2014. We are thinking of uploading the following

1. Passport of my wife updating me as spouse during her stay in UK
2. Health Insurance / LIC documents made after Dec 2014
3. Photographs of our holidays in UK, India and Europe after Dec 2014
4. Hand written testimonials from parents & in-laws mentioning their version of our relationship (should we give handwritten or printed and signed sheets)
5. Hand written testimonials from friends and siblings explaining their version (again should it be hand written or typed)
6. Social media screenshots/chats
7. Tickets of my travel to UK, travel together to India, her travel to UAE

We don't have any joint bank accounts, housing loans, etc.

Has anyone been in a similar situation, if yes please guide. I will be very grateful.


----------



## Jamil Sid

abhishek5855 said:


> My health assessment in immi account now reads as follows:
> "Health clearance provided- No action required"
> What does that imply?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Its mean you are OK.


----------



## abhishek5855

Jamil Sid said:


> Its mean you are OK.


Thanks 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

abhishek5855 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Go ahead.


----------



## ken1990

pushkar1985 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Thanks dude


----------



## ken1990

I can't say for sure what makes processing fast but upload all documents at once (listed below):

Primary applicant:
All sem marksheets + degree cert.
Marriage cert
PCC
MEDICALS
ACS
AFFIDAVIT
FORM 16 + TAX RETURNS + PAY SLIP ONE FOR EACH YEAR + INCREMENTS + BONUS LETTERS.
CV
IELTS score card.


Partner with 5 points:
CV
DEGREE + ALL SEM sheets
ACS
IELTS score card.
PCC
MEDICALS

Make sure you hav egood quality prints. Most of my documents were in PDF formats and I used online tool (Cloud convert) to convert. However, my agent converted all documents of same category into single PDFs and uploaded (may be for better readability) .

Hope this helps.


----------



## adahmed

*PCC of US for Pakistanis*

I would appreciate if someone who has obtained PCC from US while living outside US can guide me on following:

1. I think it's "FBI Identity History Summary" form which needs to be submitted for immigration purposes? 

2. How do I process it from Pakistan. Fill in the online form and do I need to submit any finger prints card? How do I obtain one?

3. Do I need to mail the same along with processing fees or I can apply online? What is the mode of fee payment?

4. Is PCC a mandatory requirement or needs to be submitted only when CO asks for it? 

5. How long it may take from Pakistan? 

6. What if takes more than 60 days? Should i lodge my visa application and submit the same later ? 

I will appreciate your feedback, thanks.


----------



## Hasiths

adahmed said:


> I would appreciate if someone who has obtained PCC from US while living outside US can guide me on following:
> 
> 1. I think it's "FBI Identity History Summary" form which needs to be submitted for immigration purposes?
> 
> 2. How do I process it from Pakistan. Fill in the online form and do I need to submit any finger prints card? How do I obtain one?
> 
> 3. Do I need to mail the same along with processing fees or I can apply online? What is the mode of fee payment?
> 
> 4. Is PCC a mandatory requirement or needs to be submitted only when CO asks for it?
> 
> 5. How long it may take from Pakistan?
> 
> 6. What if takes more than 60 days? Should i lodge my visa application and submit the same later ?
> 
> I will appreciate your feedback, thanks.


I will be doing the same these days, but from Sri Lanka.
Following link will provide all the information you need.

https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## adahmed

Hasiths said:


> I will be doing the same these days, but from Sri Lanka.
> Following link will provide all the information you need.
> 
> https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> Let me know how it goes.


Thanks for sharing the link. The information is more exhaustive on this link compared to what I had looked up previously on the same site. I just wonder if you are considering getting it done through one of the channel services or not? I read somewhere this could be quick (10-12) days, I haven't looked up much on charges part though. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Hi Ken,

Congratz brother. One of the lucky guys.
Just wanted to ask if the IED mentioned is Jan 9th, 2017 ??? 
I'm asking this because it is a past date from the Visa Lodge date.
Or is that a typo?

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## Phattu_tota

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Congratz brother. One of the lucky guys.
> Just wanted to ask if the IED mentioned is Jan 9th, 2017 ???
> I'm asking this because it is a past date from the Visa Lodge date.
> Or is that a typo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala



Its dependent on PCC/Meds and not Visa Lodge


----------



## alij382

I am now at the 5 months mark since lodgement. It is very frustrating as that is the only thing holding my life from moving forward at the moment, given that I am already established in Sydney with a full time job. I really expected to get the grant by now, so I can start loans, leases, and what not as a permanent resident. It is bizzare as I was confident of a speedy grant after seeing reports of many who got their grants within weeks. I claimed no work experience, frontloaded everything including police and medicals, and yet nothing. Responded to request for information literally hours after the email. Still nothing. 

It is completely puzzling how DIBP functions. There's no pattern or system at all.


----------



## Hasiths

adahmed said:


> Thanks for sharing the link. The information is more exhaustive on this link compared to what I had looked up previously on the same site. I just wonder if you are considering getting it done through one of the channel services or not? I read somewhere this could be quick (10-12) days, I haven't looked up much on charges part though. Any thoughts?


Some people say that they did through the channel services, but the website says it is only for US citizens and PR holders only.

What I am going to do is get the Fingerprints from the local police station and send them directly.


----------



## incyann

alij382 said:


> I am now at the 5 months mark since lodgement. It is very frustrating as that is the only thing holding my life from moving forward at the moment, given that I am already established in Sydney with a full time job. I really expected to get the grant by now, so I can start loans, leases, and what not as a permanent resident. It is bizzare as I was confident of a speedy grant after seeing reports of many who got their grants within weeks. I claimed no work experience, frontloaded everything including police and medicals, and yet nothing. Responded to request for information literally hours after the email. Still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> It is completely puzzling how DIBP functions. There's no pattern or system at all.




Could it be that your case is more complicated? Keep faith.


----------



## alij382

incyann said:


> Could it be that your case is more complicated? Keep faith.


I wouldn't think so. I am single with no dependents, residing in sydney, with superior english and bachelor's degree points. I don't see what possible complication there would be.


----------



## HaileyYap

*Internal Auditor without using working experience point*

Dear all,

Im currently working as internal auditor for 2 years and external audit for a year and planning to apply visa 189 without using points for working experience, questions are as per below:-

1. Do i need to go through vetassess assessment for my bachelor degree which I obtained in Malaysia?

2. Can I still apply under the points 65 listed below? Do i need to go through assessment for my 2 years work experience?

Education -15
age- 30
PTE- 20


----------



## andreyx108b

Please see response. 



adahmed said:


> I would appreciate if someone who has obtained PCC from US while living outside US can guide me on following:
> 
> 1. I think it's "FBI Identity History Summary" form which needs to be submitted for immigration purposes?
> 
> *Yes.*
> 
> 2. How do I process it from Pakistan. Fill in the online form and do I need to submit any finger prints card? How do I obtain one?
> *
> You need to submit paper form. You need to find a place where someone will take Fingerprinting to you. You can also take them yourself. *
> 
> 3. Do I need to mail the same along with processing fees or I can apply online? What is the mode of fee payment?
> 
> *Mail. Along with payment form/check.*
> 
> 4. Is PCC a mandatory requirement or needs to be submitted only when CO asks for it?
> 
> *If you lived for over 12 months (or been there for more than 12 month in total) it is compulsory. *
> 
> 5. How long it may take from Pakistan?
> *
> It takes 12 weeks to process. The delivery time to PA.*
> 
> 6. What if takes more than 60 days? Should i lodge my visa application and submit the same later ?
> 
> *You can notify CO that you are awaiting FBI PCC.
> *
> I will appreciate your feedback, thanks.


----------



## Arvind6488

*HAP ID Creation*

Could anyone advise on the time taken by the CO to share a HAP ID to do the medicals? My agent has been advising not to initiate medicals by self and to wait for HAP ID to be shared by the CO.

My first contact from the CO was yesterday requesting for the PTE results from Pearson website. This was requested even after uploading a PDF version of the PTE scores.


----------



## ken1990

Arvind6488 said:


> Could anyone advise on the time taken by the CO to share a HAP ID to do the medicals? My agent has been advising not to initiate medicals by self and to wait for HAP ID to be shared by the CO.
> 
> My first contact from the CO was yesterday requesting for the PTE results from Pearson website. This was requested even after uploading a PDF version of the PTE scores.



Do not wait for CO to ask you anything. Avoid all the instances of CO asking you something because sometimes when they put your case on HOLD, you may end up waiting very very long time for it to resume again.


----------



## ken1990

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Congratz brother. One of the lucky guys.
> Just wanted to ask if the IED mentioned is Jan 9th, 2017 ???
> I'm asking this because it is a past date from the Visa Lodge date.
> Or is that a typo?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Thank you Bala. As you said, it's a Typo..Sorry for misleading info. It should be 2018, exactly 1 year from teh date of PCC.


----------



## fugitive_4u

alij382 said:


> I am now at the 5 months mark since lodgement. It is very frustrating as that is the only thing holding my life from moving forward at the moment, given that I am already established in Sydney with a full time job. I really expected to get the grant by now, so I can start loans, leases, and what not as a permanent resident. It is bizzare as I was confident of a speedy grant after seeing reports of many who got their grants within weeks. I claimed no work experience, frontloaded everything including police and medicals, and yet nothing. Responded to request for information literally hours after the email. Still nothing.
> 
> It is completely puzzling how DIBP functions. There's no pattern or system at all.


So CO did contact you because All Pages of Passport were missing. The moment CO has to contact you, delay is introduced.


----------



## fugitive_4u

*Direct Grant*

Folks

I'm happy to say that we received a Direct Grant just a while ago. All timelines are updated in my signature below.

Good Luck to everyone and Happy to help


----------



## baokar1

fugitive_4u said:


> Folks
> 
> I'm happy to say that we received a Direct Grant just a while ago. All timelines are updated in my signature below.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and Happy to help


Congrats buddy 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

fugitive_4u said:


> So CO did contact you because All Pages of Passport were missing. The moment CO has to contact you, delay is introduced.


Congratz bro!! This is good sign for who claim partners points. Looks like grant is quicker. Yesterday ken1900 got the grant too.


----------



## misecmisc

fugitive_4u said:


> Folks
> 
> I'm happy to say that we received a Direct Grant just a while ago. All timelines are updated in my signature below.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and Happy to help


Congrats.


----------



## fugitive_4u

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.





baokar1 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks Guys.

Big thanks to this forum as I was targeting a Direct Grant and did not want any contact from CO. Many messages here and there gave some clues towards this and seems like it was bang on target

-- Always have all documents ready before lodging 
-- Always have enough, not too less or not too much as well.
-- Target to upload all documents within couple of days of payment
-- Target to complete Medicals and PCC around that too as IED depends on this
-- Better to not claim points on Employment as generally verification is done when points are claimed

Thanks again Guys. This forum rocks..:hug:


----------



## sultan_azam

fugitive_4u said:


> Folks
> 
> I'm happy to say that we received a Direct Grant just a while ago. All timelines are updated in my signature below.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and Happy to help


thats a wow news.... congratulations mate...


----------



## fugitive_4u

sultan_azam said:


> thats a wow news.... congratulations mate...


Cheers Sultan..!! 

You are one hell of a guiding force in this forum. Thanks a lot and keep going..!!


----------



## RupeshP89

Hi All

I have received CO contact today requesting for following::


Evidence of employment
Overseas income from 2012-2015 (From INDIA)
Australian employment reference letter stating job/duties & dates of employment-


I have presented the work reference letter, 6months payslips for the second one already... Not sure why they asked again. 

For overseas income I have added Form 16 from 2012. 

Will this suffice?
Not sure, when they gonna come back???



Thanks
Rupesh
ANZAC Code: 261312
Lodgement date: 01-Feb-2017
CO Contact: 14-Feb-2017
GRANT: Fingers crossed...


----------



## roshand79

fugitive_4u said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to this forum as I was targeting a Direct Grant and did not want any contact from CO. Many messages here and there gave some clues towards this and seems like it was bang on target
> 
> 
> 
> -- Always have all documents ready before lodging
> 
> -- Always have enough, not too less or not too much as well.
> 
> -- Target to upload all documents within couple of days of payment
> 
> -- Target to complete Medicals and PCC around that too as IED depends on this
> 
> -- Better to not claim points on Employment as generally verification is done when points are claimed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Guys. This forum rocks..:hug:




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

fugitive_4u said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> Big thanks to this forum as I was targeting a Direct Grant and did not want any contact from CO. Many messages here and there gave some clues towards this and seems like it was bang on target
> 
> -- Always have all documents ready before lodging
> -- Always have enough, not too less or not too much as well.
> -- Target to upload all documents within couple of days of payment
> -- Target to complete Medicals and PCC around that too as IED depends on this
> -- Better to not claim points on Employment as generally verification is done when points are claimed
> 
> Thanks again Guys. This forum rocks..:hug:


Well friend, it is sheer bad luck for me that my case will not go for direct grant, rather there will be at least one CO contact in my case for VAC2. Don't know how many actual CO contacts would be there in my 189 visa application processing. I am claiming 15 points for employment, so don't know how much time employment verification would take in my case. Anyways friend, glad to hear about you and thanks for the above suggestions.


----------



## baokar1

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received CO contact today requesting for following::
> 
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Overseas income from 2012-2015 (From INDIA)
> Australian employment reference letter stating job/duties & dates of employment-
> 
> 
> I have presented the work reference letter, 6months payslips for the second one already... Not sure why they asked again.
> 
> For overseas income I have added Form 16 from 2012.
> 
> Will this suffice?
> Not sure, when they gonna come back???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rupesh
> ANZAC Code: 261312
> Lodgement date: 01-Feb-2017
> CO Contact: 14-Feb-2017
> GRANT: Fingers crossed...


Were you employed in Australia? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

baokar1 said:


> Were you employed in Australia?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Yes on 457


----------



## saatheesh

hi..
I have 5 years of work experience in Congo Republic, Africa (3 months on and 1 month off rotation job). Started working in India since, oct 2015. 
i lodged my visa on nov 9th. CO contacted me on dec 15th for pcc... i submitted my pcc for India on dec 21st. I don't know i have to get pcc from Congo Republic. What shall i do now? My visa status is still in progress. Will my visa get rejected. how can i proceed further? please someone help me.


----------



## baokar1

saatheesh said:


> hi..
> I have 5 years of work experience in Congo Republic, Africa (3 months on and 1 month off rotation job). Started working in India since, oct 2015.
> i lodged my visa on nov 9th. CO contacted me on dec 15th for pcc... i submitted my pcc for India on dec 21st. I don't know i have to get pcc from Congo Republic. What shall i do now? My visa status is still in progress. Will my visa get rejected. how can i proceed further? please someone help me.


You need pcc of both India and Congo Republic 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

misecmisc said:


> Well friend, it is sheer bad luck for me that my case will not go for direct grant, rather there will be at least one CO contact in my case for VAC2. Don't know how many actual CO contacts would be there in my 189 visa application processing. I am claiming 15 points for employment, so don't know how much time employment verification would take in my case. Anyways friend, glad to hear about you and thanks for the above suggestions.


If you have one CO contact with VAC2, you are better off. Generally VAC2 invoice is raised when everything is in place to CO's satisfaction.

For rest of them, provide concise and clear documentation and donot over do it. For work experience include PaySlips, Tax Returns, Bank Statements, apart from your R&R document. Attach one per quarter and it should suffice. Employment verifications are random if you claim points and just pray that it wont delay in your case.


----------



## elmoro14

i was requested to renew passport by CO.

so after renewing my passport i went on the immi account and clicked on update us--> change in passport details. then entered my new passport details and uploaded a scanned copy in the "attach documents" area.

i noticed that the system automatically uploaded a 929 form to the attachements area with the new details of my passport. does that mean that i dont have to fill a 929 form and sign it then upload it?


----------



## RupeshP89

elmoro14 said:


> i was requested to renew passport by CO.
> 
> so after renewing my passport i went on the immi account and clicked on update us--> change in passport details. then entered my new passport details and uploaded a scanned copy in the "attach documents" area.
> 
> i noticed that the system automatically uploaded a 929 form to the attachements area with the new details of my passport. does that mean that i dont have to fill a 929 form and sign it then upload it?


Yes Elmoro, No need to explicitly fill in the form.


----------



## Hasiths

What time can we expect the invitation to show up? Are we getting an email too or just that we have to log into skillselect and see? :crutch:


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I got my an email from GSM Adelaide on 23-jan that my application has been allocated for processing and then new tab appeared in immiaccount to attach form 1221 (I had already attached all the forms for myself n wife at the time of lodgement). I rescanned the requested form and attached it same day. Is this normal as status is still RECEIVED. I also did not get proper CO contact as most of the friends usually receives i.e. email requesting any docunent


----------



## asmathbanu

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for Victoria states sponsorship in the month of march. 
1. Please let me know the chances of getting an invite. PFB my details:
Age-30 points
PTE-10 points
Qualification-15 points
Experience-5 points
Total=60
Victoria States sponsorship(if I get it) then 60+5=65

2. Which states would be sponsoring a software tester in 2017, to which I can apply.

Thanks in Advance,
Asmath


----------



## varunjajoo

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Congrats.. Cheers


Do you write spouse PCC ? because you are getting it done yourself and waiting for the result, or you need to get it done because the CO asked you to?

I am wondering because we are waiting for my wife's passport updation, and can go ahead with the PCC only after that.

Should I wait for her PCC & medicals or should I apply if I get the invite today.

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied Feb 13, 2017
Invite: Awaited


----------



## varunjajoo

*Immi account for wife*

Guys, if I create an immi account for my wife, to get her medicals done, which visa sub class do I select. 

Same as mine i.e. 189, or something else?

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied Feb 13, 2017
Invite: Awaited


----------



## biggy85

varunjajoo said:


> Guys, if I create an immi account for my wife, to get her medicals done, which visa sub class do I select.
> 
> Same as mine i.e. 189, or something else?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun
> 
> __________________
> Anzco: 221111
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> Partner: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> Total : 80 pts
> Applied Feb 13, 2017
> Invite: Awaited


Am confused here! I am assuming that you are the primary application, with your wife as a dependent/secondary applicant who will migrate with you. An immiaccount has to be in primary applicants name, wherein you will include details about you and all your dependents. 

Others, please confirm ?


----------



## renumahale

biggy85 said:


> Am confused here! I am assuming that you are the primary application, with your wife as a dependent/secondary applicant who will migrate with you. An immiaccount has to be in primary applicants name, wherein you will include details about you and all your dependents.
> 
> Others, please confirm ?


Yes immiaccount has to be in the name of primary applicant.....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

@renumahale: Hi, so did you got any information on what to do if CO asked for spouse before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> i was requested to renew passport by CO.
> 
> so after renewing my passport i went on the immi account and clicked on update us--> change in passport details. then entered my new passport details and uploaded a scanned copy in the "attach documents" area.
> 
> i noticed that the system automatically uploaded a 929 form to the attachements area with the new details of my passport. does that mean that i dont have to fill a 929 form and sign it then upload it?


form 929 not required now


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasiths said:


> What time can we expect the invitation to show up? Are we getting an email too or just that we have to log into skillselect and see? :crutch:


6.30 pm IST, email in 10-15 mins after you get invite


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> @renumahale: Hi, so did you got any information on what to do if CO asked for spouse before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


I am planning on sending an email to the CO suggesting that Pcc cannot be issued for the same person on 2 different names..... And hope that he is convinced with this explanation... Also I'm sending an email to RPO Mumbai if they can help me..... And any reply I receive I'll attach as evidence.... Of refusal

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

asmathbanu said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for Victoria states sponsorship in the month of march.
> 1. Please let me know the chances of getting an invite. PFB my details:
> Age-30 points
> PTE-10 points
> Qualification-15 points
> Experience-5 points
> Total=60
> Victoria States sponsorship(if I get it) then 60+5=65
> 
> 2. Which states would be sponsoring a software tester in 2017, to which I can apply.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Asmath


i think victoria has closed application for ICT occupations till 30 June 2017

as of now software tester 261314 is open in south australia in supplementary list that means


at least 75 points for 190 SA

or at least 70 points for 489 SA


----------



## varunjajoo

*how to generate wife's referral letter*



biggy85 said:


> Am confused here! I am assuming that you are the primary application, with your wife as a dependent/secondary applicant who will migrate with you. An immiaccount has to be in primary applicants name, wherein you will include details about you and all your dependents.
> 
> Others, please confirm ?


Oh, alright. Thanks.

Sorry I am a bit lost here. But basically, to get my wife and my health check up done (proactively before applying for the VISA under 189), I'll have to do the following;

1. Create an Immi account in my name.
2. Create a new application - My health declarations
3. Fill in the form as applicable
4. I will be able to generate Referral letter for myself as well as my wife over there?

Any help will be appreciated.

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied Feb 13, 2017
Invite: Awaited


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> I am planning on sending an email to the CO suggesting that Pcc cannot be issued for the same person on 2 different names..... And hope that he is convinced with this explanation... Also I'm sending an email to RPO Mumbai if they can help me..... And any reply I receive I'll attach as evidence.... Of refusal
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


So does that mean, we have email-ids available for the different cities RPOs - is it available on passport seva website?

After you have replied to CO, please let me know what all steps you did. Thanks in advance. May you get your visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> So does that mean, we have email-ids available for the different cities RPOs - is it available on passport seva website?
> 
> After you have replied to CO, please let me know what all steps you did. Thanks in advance. May you get your visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Yes every city has an RPO with an email id..... It is available on the website.... Will surely update with the details of the steps taken....... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> Yes every city has an RPO with an email id..... It is available on the website.... Will surely update with the details of the steps taken.......
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks. By the way, which GSM team is processing your visa application?


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. By the way, which GSM team is processing your visa application?


Adelaide 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

varunjajoo said:


> Oh, alright. Thanks.
> 
> Sorry I am a bit lost here. But basically, to get my wife and my health check up done (proactively before applying for the VISA under 189), I'll have to do the following;
> 
> 1. Create an Immi account in my name.
> 2. Create a new application - My health declarations
> 3. Fill in the form as applicable
> 4. I will be able to generate Referral letter for myself as well as my wife over there?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun
> 
> __________________
> Anzco: 221111
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> Partner: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> Total : 80 pts
> Applied Feb 13, 2017
> Invite: Awaited


Yes Mate you are right. To get your and your wife's medical done, first you need to create an ImmiAccount (after your medicals, you can use the same immiaccount to apply for your 189 visa).
After you are done with account creation, you can then create an application for Health Declaration, fill it up and submit it. then go make an appointment with the medical clinic, and on the date of appointment, you take the referral letter (your HAP id will be generated by the system). Using the HAP id (for each applicant) You will need to download/print the referral letter from eMedical site and take it to clinic.


Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## varunjajoo

sharmison said:


> Yes Mate you are right. To get your and your wife's medical done, first you need to create an ImmiAccount (after your medicals, you can use the same immiaccount to apply for your 189 visa).
> After you are done with account creation, you can then create an application for Health Declaration, fill it up and submit it. then go make an appointment with the medical clinic, and on the date of appointment, you take the referral letter (your HAP id will be generated by the system). Using the HAP id (for each applicant) You will need to download/print the referral letter from eMedical site and take it to clinic.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!


Oh brilliant. Thanks a ton ! Sorted perfectly. But it brings me to another small query.

Once I get an invite on skillselect (hopefully tonight or in 15 days), will I need to apply using skillselect or Immi account. If I have to use the immi account, how do I connect the two of them?


----------



## sharmison

Hi All,

I believe this thread is for those who have either applied for/will apply/waiting for the grant for 189 PR visa.

If correct then, I am at the right place as I too am waiting for the grant.

Will appreciate for the inputs or updates about your case if anyone has applied during the same timeframe as me and still waiting or recently got the grant.

Below are my time lines:

Age - 25 pts
IELTS (30-APR-2016) - 10 pts - Score 7
ACS (Skill Assessment) - 12-AUG-2016 - 15pts
EOI submitted - 12-AUG-2016 - 60 pts
EOI Updated - 20-SEP-2016 - 65 pts
EOI Invite - 12-OCT-2016
Lodged - 13-NOV-2016
CO Contact (1st) - 24-NOV-2016 - asked for upload bank statements
IP - 4-DEC-2016 
CO Contact (2nd) - 25-JAN-2017 - asked to upload wife's PCC (Singapore)
IP - 8-FEB-2017
Grant - fingers crossed & waiting


----------



## sharmison

varunjajoo said:


> Oh brilliant. Thanks a ton ! Sorted perfectly. But it brings me to another small query.
> 
> Once I get an invite on skillselect (hopefully tonight or in 15 days), will I need to apply using skillselect or Immi account. If I have to use the immi account, how do I connect the two of them?


Mate, whenever you will get your invite, the skillselect page will have the "Apply" button to click. Once you click it and accept the disclaimer, it will take you to the ImmiAccount and there you can either create a fresh account or you can use your existing ImmiAccount (that you might have created for Health Declaration) to login.

After your successful login to ImmiAccount, your application will open (having the details of your invitation{reference number, invitation expiration etc etc}), you then fill the form, and submit the application. It will calculate the feel based on applicants details you have provided in the application.

Suppose if you have already completed your medicals (before applying for 189), then during application filing, mention it and provide your HAP id. Once your application is submitted, you would see that your 189 application will already be showing your health declaration and also if your Health requirements are finalised.

Good Luck bro!!!!!


----------



## stonedagain10

Does anyone know what sort of evidence you have to show for work. I just have bank statements. Finding it hard to get tax documents 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## varunjajoo

sharmison said:


> Mate, whenever you will get your invite, the skillselect page will have the "Apply" button to click. Once you click it and accept the disclaimer, it will take you to the ImmiAccount and there you can either create a fresh account or you can use your existing ImmiAccount (that you might have created for Health Declaration) to login.
> 
> After your successful login to ImmiAccount, your application will open (having the details of your invitation{reference number, invitation expiration etc etc}), you then fill the form, and submit the application. It will calculate the feel based on applicants details you have provided in the application.
> 
> Suppose if you have already completed your medicals (before applying for 189), then during application filing, mention it and provide your HAP id. Once your application is submitted, you would see that your 189 application will already be showing your health declaration and also if your Health requirements are finalised.
> 
> Good Luck bro!!!!!


Awesome.

Thank you so much. Now I just have to worry about getting my documents (PCC and health ready).. don't need to worry about the procedures atleast.

Makes life so much simpler.

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied Feb 13, 2017
Invite: Awaited


----------



## sharmison

stonedagain10 said:


> Does anyone know what sort of evidence you have to show for work. I just have bank statements. Finding it hard to get tax documents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


you would need to show:
Salary Slips
Tax Statement
Reference Letter from Company
Bank Statements


----------



## hasansins

As of today I am also on this train. Lets enjoy the journey .


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

sharmison said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I believe this thread is for those who have either applied for/will apply/waiting for the grant for 189 PR visa.
> 
> If correct then, I am at the right place as I too am waiting for the grant.
> 
> Will appreciate for the inputs or updates about your case if anyone has applied during the same timeframe as me and still waiting or recently got the grant.
> 
> Below are my time lines:
> 
> Age - 25 pts
> IELTS (30-APR-2016) - 10 pts - Score 7
> ACS (Skill Assessment) - 12-AUG-2016 - 15pts
> EOI submitted - 12-AUG-2016 - 60 pts
> EOI Updated - 20-SEP-2016 - 65 pts
> EOI Invite - 12-OCT-2016
> Lodged - 13-NOV-2016
> CO Contact (1st) - 24-NOV-2016 - asked for upload bank statements
> IP - 4-DEC-2016
> CO Contact (2nd) - 25-JAN-2017 - asked to upload wife's PCC (Singapore)
> IP - 8-FEB-2017
> Grant - fingers crossed & waiting


Expect good news within 4 weeks


----------



## adahmed

sharmison said:


> you would need to show:
> Salary Slips
> Tax Statement
> Reference Letter from Company
> Bank Statements


I have the same query.

189 checklist says: 
" a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments. "

1. Is it mandatory to submit payslips and bank statement of all previous employments? 

2. How many payslips / year would be feasible?

3. Minimum to Maximum Bank statement period to submit? (6 months / 1 -2 years?)

Can somebody share the exhaustive list of documents along with medical/PCC that one must submit with 189 Visa application?


----------



## carpenterrn

sharmison said:


> Mate, whenever you will get your invite, the skillselect page will have the "Apply" button to click. Once you click it and accept the disclaimer, it will take you to the ImmiAccount and there you can either create a fresh account or you can use your existing ImmiAccount (that you might have created for Health Declaration) to login.
> 
> After your successful login to ImmiAccount, your application will open (having the details of your invitation{reference number, invitation expiration etc etc}), you then fill the form, and submit the application. It will calculate the feel based on applicants details you have provided in the application.
> 
> Suppose if you have already completed your medicals (before applying for 189), then during application filing, mention it and provide your HAP id. Once your application is submitted, you would see that your 189 application will already be showing your health declaration and also if your Health requirements are finalised.
> 
> Good Luck bro!!!!!


Quite helpful, thanks. I got my invite today!


----------



## impious.rocker

Hello,
Would like to ask, if I don't have salary slip related to the employment I am claiming points for, but have all other documents, that are, Reference letter, appointment letter and promotion letter, will it be sufficient?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Guys, I've a question. What are the documents I should upload for my 4 year old kid? I've already uploaded Photograph, birth certificate, Passport. Anything else I missed ?

Thanks


Rajesh S


----------



## zaback21

hasansins said:


> As of today I am also on this train. Lets enjoy the journey .


Congrats mate !



carpenterrn said:


> Quite helpful, thanks. I got my invite today!


Congrats, I told you, you would get it !


----------



## mahmoud772009

after visa grant what we should do next, could anyone help if there is necessary steps I should do, before going to Australia


----------



## andreyx108b

impious.rocker said:


> Hello,
> Would like to ask, if I don't have salary slip related to the employment I am claiming points for, but have all other documents, that are, Reference letter, appointment letter and promotion letter, will it be sufficient?




Payslip is one of many documents which can be used. Tax docs, bank statements - can be used as substitutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaji_r

*Documents required for Partner*

Hello folks,

I'm starting the 189 class PR process.

I'm from India, 30, married and have a 1 year old kid.

I have a question regarding getting Apostille, do we have to get it for the partner as well?

My wife is qualified in functional English category as she hava MBA degree. Please point me to some documentation link where I can find the list of documents required for partner with this scenario.


----------



## Mathewp_j

Hi All,

I have lodged my 189 visa application on 23rd Dec 2016. I still have not received a grant. Is this an expected delay? I thought of checking whether there is any one else at the same stage.

Points : 70
ACS (Skill Assessment) - 1-SEP-2016 
EOI submitted - 21-SEP-2016 
EOI updated - 8-DEC-2016
EOI Invite - 23-DEC-2016
Lodged - 23-DEC-2016
CO Contact (1st) - 17-JAN-2017 - asked for medical and form 80 for secondary applicant
IP - 23-JAN-2017 
Grant - ?????


----------



## rmg123

Mathewp_j said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application on 23rd Dec 2016. I still have not received a grant. Is this an expected delay? I thought of checking whether there is any one else at the same stage.
> 
> Points : 70
> ACS (Skill Assessment) - 1-SEP-2016
> EOI submitted - 21-SEP-2016
> EOI updated - 8-DEC-2016
> EOI Invite - 23-DEC-2016
> Lodged - 23-DEC-2016
> CO Contact (1st) - 17-JAN-2017 - asked for medical and form 80 for secondary applicant
> IP - 23-JAN-2017
> Grant - ?????


I do not even have any CO contact.
I lodged my application on 13th December and my status is still "Received".

Here is my timeline:
ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE-A: 90 (ALL) : 07 July 2016
ACS Applied : 15 Oct 2016
ACS: +ve - 4 years : 28 Oct 2016
EOI Applied : 28 Oct 2016
EOI Invitation : 08 Nov 2016
Medicals Done : 09 Dec 2016
PCC : 13 Dec 2016
Visa Lodge : 13 Dec 2016
Important document upl : 13 Dec 2016
Medicals "Finalized": 16 Dec 2016
Last document upl by: 16 Dec 2016

Absolutely no update since day of submission :flame:
It has been 65 days.
:smow:
Asking same question again

*Does anyone know anyone who lodged before 14th Dec and still has no update and status is just "Received"* 
*
Also, does anyone know if there is an email address where I can drop a mail and (hope that maybe I) get a response?*


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Mathewp_j said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application on 23rd Dec 2016. I still have not received a grant. Is this an expected delay? I thought of checking whether there is any one else at the same stage.
> 
> Points : 70
> ACS (Skill Assessment) - 1-SEP-2016
> EOI submitted - 21-SEP-2016
> EOI updated - 8-DEC-2016
> EOI Invite - 23-DEC-2016
> Lodged - 23-DEC-2016
> CO Contact (1st) - 17-JAN-2017 - asked for medical and form 80 for secondary applicant
> IP - 23-JAN-2017
> Grant - ?????


Expect grant in 2 weeks


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

rmg123 said:


> I do not even have any CO contact.
> I lodged my application on 13th December and my status is still "Received".
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> PTE-A: 90 (ALL) : 07 July 2016
> ACS Applied : 15 Oct 2016
> ACS: +ve - 4 years : 28 Oct 2016
> EOI Applied : 28 Oct 2016
> EOI Invitation : 08 Nov 2016
> Medicals Done : 09 Dec 2016
> PCC : 13 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge : 13 Dec 2016
> Important document upl : 13 Dec 2016
> Medicals "Finalized": 16 Dec 2016
> Last document upl by: 16 Dec 2016
> 
> Absolutely no update since day of submission :flame:
> It has been 65 days.
> :smow:
> Asking same question again
> 
> *Does anyone know anyone who lodged before 14th Dec and still has no update and status is just "Received"*
> *
> Also, does anyone know if there is an email address where I can drop a mail and (hope that maybe I) get a response?*


1. Claiming work experience points ?

2. No email id - they have said they will not reply with status updates


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rmg123 said:


> I do not even have any CO contact.
> I lodged my application on 13th December and my status is still "Received".
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> PTE-A: 90 (ALL) : 07 July 2016
> ACS Applied : 15 Oct 2016
> ACS: +ve - 4 years : 28 Oct 2016
> EOI Applied : 28 Oct 2016
> EOI Invitation : 08 Nov 2016
> Medicals Done : 09 Dec 2016
> PCC : 13 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge : 13 Dec 2016
> Important document upl : 13 Dec 2016
> Medicals "Finalized": 16 Dec 2016
> Last document upl by: 16 Dec 2016
> 
> Absolutely no update since day of submission :flame:
> It has been 65 days.
> :smow:
> Asking same question again
> 
> *Does anyone know anyone who lodged before 14th Dec and still has no update and status is just "Received"*
> *
> Also, does anyone know if there is an email address where I can drop a mail and (hope that maybe I) get a response?*


Lol i lodged on oct1 2016 and the status is still recieved. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathewp_j

Hi gonnabeexpat,

How many points do you have?


----------



## pkk0574

Hello,

I am expecting my invite in the next round. I am in the process of gathering all documents. I am currently working outside India. For India PCC, when I enquired with the agents of the Indian Embassy over here, I was told that the PCC can take anywhere between 4 to 60 working days.

I would like to know what is the average time of obtaining India PCC for other members over here. I know I can still lodge the visa and upload the PCC whenever it is available, but would like to seek advice from seniors in this forum, what to do in the worst case scenario, where PCC could take 60 days.

I was hopeful of front loading all documents, but this information which I got has lead me thinking now. 

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

gonnabeexpat said:


> Lol i lodged on oct1 2016 and the status is still recieved.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What docs did u upload, like sal slips (for a period)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mathewp_j said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa application on 23rd Dec 2016. I still have not received a grant. Is this an expected delay? I thought of checking whether there is any one else at the same stage.
> 
> 
> 
> Points : 70
> 
> ACS (Skill Assessment) - 1-SEP-2016
> 
> EOI submitted - 21-SEP-2016
> 
> EOI updated - 8-DEC-2016
> 
> EOI Invite - 23-DEC-2016
> 
> Lodged - 23-DEC-2016
> 
> CO Contact (1st) - 17-JAN-2017 - asked for medical and form 80 for secondary applicant
> 
> IP - 23-JAN-2017
> 
> Grant - ?????




Too early mate to be concerned. Many are waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djchinzz

Hello Everyone 

I am following this forum for long-time Thanks all wishes i got direct grant on 09/02/2017. 

Below is complete timeline details 

ACS Documents Submitted: 21-May-16
ACS Positive Response: 05-July-17
ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer System and Network Engineers)
ILETS attempt 2 Failure 
PTE-A Cleared in 3rd Attempt 21st Oct 2016 - 65 Each 
EOI Submitted (189): 22-Oct-2016
Points: 65
EOI Invitation on 25 Nov 2016
Visa Submitted with PCC from Thailand and India with Medical and all Documents by 22nd January 2017
Direct Grant 09/02/2017 
Flying to Australia on 1st April for first Entry from Thailand


----------



## abhishek85hbti

have you received any mail like "GSM Allocated" and saying that GSM Allocated and your application is in progress ??

I logged on 17th Jan, all documents on 20 Jan. Still showing the status: RECEIVED. :frown:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

abhishek85hbti said:


> have you received any mail like "GSM Allocated" and saying that GSM Allocated and your application is in progress ??
> 
> I logged on 17th Jan, all documents on 20 Jan. Still showing the status: RECEIVED. :frown:


Expect movement in 7 days


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I got my an email from GSM Adelaide on 23-jan that my application has been allocated for processing and then new tab appeared in immiaccount to attach form 1221 (I had already attached all the forms for myself n wife at the time of lodgement). I rescanned the requested form and attached it same day. Is this normal as status is still RECEIVED. I also did not get proper CO contact as most of the friends usually receives i.e. email requesting any docunent


----------



## abhishek85hbti

have you received a mail form GSM Adelaide stating that gms have been allocated to you ? I also received similar mail but the status of application is still in RECEIVED state. 

I lodged my application on 17th Jan'17.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Expect movement in 7 days


Hi, I am curious on how you came up with that number, because I am also on the same boat


----------



## newtooaustralia

abhishek85hbti said:


> have you received a mail form GSM Adelaide stating that gms have been allocated to you ? I also received similar mail but the status of application is still in RECEIVED state.
> 
> I lodged my application on 17th Jan'17.


Yes, I received email from GSM Adelaide that my application has been allocated but status in immiaccount is still RECIEVED. Also tab appeared in immiaccount to resend form 1221 and then I reattached freshly scanned copy of the same in immiaccount. This tab then got disappeared later on after one week. Since then there is no reply from CO


----------



## dbimmigrant84

abhishek85hbti said:


> have you received a mail form GSM Adelaide stating that gms have been allocated to you ? I also received similar mail but the status of application is still in RECEIVED state.
> 
> I lodged my application on 17th Jan'17.


when did you get the mail from GSM that your application is allocated


----------



## dbimmigrant84

newtooaustralia said:


> Yes, I received email from GSM Adelaide that my application has been allocated but status in immiaccount is still RECIEVED. Also tab appeared in immiaccount to resend form 1221 and then I reattached freshly scanned copy of the same in immiaccount. This tab then got disappeared later on after one week. Since then there is no reply from CO


Interesting, I just logged into my immi acount and found that there is a request to Provide character assessment (1221). Even though I have already uploaded it. 

Never got any email on allocation though. Probably on the way


----------



## abhishek85hbti

On 9th Feb 2017


----------



## sharmison

pkk0574 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am expecting my invite in the next round. I am in the process of gathering all documents. I am currently working outside India. For India PCC, when I enquired with the agents of the Indian Embassy over here, I was told that the PCC can take anywhere between 4 to 60 working days.
> 
> I would like to know what is the average time of obtaining India PCC for other members over here. I know I can still lodge the visa and upload the PCC whenever it is available, but would like to seek advice from seniors in this forum, what to do in the worst case scenario, where PCC could take 60 days.
> 
> I was hopeful of front loading all documents, but this information which I got has lead me thinking now.
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Singapore, I got my and wife's India PCC in like 2-3 days (from Indian Embassy)


----------



## sharmison

adahmed said:


> I have the same query.
> 
> 189 checklist says:
> " a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments. "
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory to submit payslips and bank statement of all previous employments?
> 
> 2. How many payslips / year would be feasible?
> 
> 3. Minimum to Maximum Bank statement period to submit? (6 months / 1 -2 years?)
> 
> Can somebody share the exhaustive list of documents along with medical/PCC that one must submit with 189 Visa application?



Mate,

Its not mandatory to submit all payslips/bank statement for all previous employment, but the general rule of thumb should be that the more you submit, the better and so less chances of CO to come back at you with questions and more details.

Regarding how many pay slips/year --> answer is to give them as much as you can.

Answer for third questions should be same as well - as much as you can.

In my case, while initial uploading, i uploaded around 110 pages for payslips (one page for each month) for my last 10 years employment + I uploaded Income Tax statement for all these 10 years + I uploaded the employment reference letter from past employers + Statutory declaration for my current employment.

10 days after I lodged, CO contacted and asked for last 8 years bank statement so show that salary was credited in my account for the employment I showed. I didn't had full 8 years bank statement, so I uploaded 6 years (~300 pages)

cheers!!


----------



## daliabon

Hi everyone,

I received a contact today from CO requesting more information, however the file attached with the request details and checklist is* empty* for both my husband and I.

I immediately emailed the CO to let her know about it but I haven't had any reply yet.

The only document missing was the Italian PCC which I was going to upload this week as it needs to be translated.

Has anyone here experienced a similar situation?

ANZSCO Code: 351311 (Chef) 

EOI: 20 Jan 17 (70 points)

Invite: 1 Feb 17

Visa Lodged: 1 Feb 17
All documents uploaded except Italian PCC

Medical: 6 Feb 17

CO Contacted: 15 Feb (more information requested but the file with the list is blank)


----------



## fugitive_4u

adahmed said:


> I have the same query.
> 
> 189 checklist says:
> " a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments. "
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory to submit payslips and bank statement of all previous employments?


4 Payslips for a given year (One per quarter) is suffecient. Also submit corresponding bank statement that reflects the salary payment.



adahmed said:


> 2. How many payslips / year would be feasible?


Already answered above


adahmed said:


> 3. Minimum to Maximum Bank statement period to submit? (6 months / 1 -2 years?)


As I said, submit bank statement for only the period for which you submitted the pay slips. For e.g if you submit payslip for Jan 2016, then submit statement from Jan 25th to Feb 5th 2016 which should reflect salary deposit



adahmed said:


> Can somebody share the exhaustive list of documents along with medical/PCC that one must submit with 189 Visa application?




I followed this list, which was shared by someone on this forum itself



> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## baokar1

daliabon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received a contact today from CO requesting more information, however the file attached with the request details and checklist is* empty* for both my husband and I.
> 
> I immediately emailed the CO to let her know about it but I haven't had any reply yet.
> 
> The only document missing was the Italian PCC which I was going to upload this week as it needs to be translated.
> 
> Has anyone here experienced a similar situation?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 351311 (Chef)
> 
> EOI: 20 Jan 17 (70 points)
> 
> Invite: 1 Feb 17
> 
> Visa Lodged: 1 Feb 17
> All documents uploaded except Italian PCC
> 
> Medical: 6 Feb 17
> 
> CO Contacted: 15 Feb (more information requested but the file with the list is blank)


If possible can you attach the screen shot 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

sharmison said:


> In Singapore, I got my and wife's India PCC in like 2-3 days (from Indian Embassy)




Thanks...gives some relief to know that.

Just one more question. They asked to submit a proof for the purpose. I told them it was for Australian migration. The only thing I could think of producing is the invitation email (if it is received). Else would the Australian Embassy provide some sort of letter?

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi,

Acting bit curious here, can someone tell what time lines should I expect for CO contact if any?
I submitted DIBP on 7th Feb.


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone



Congrats


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

fugitive_4u said:


> Folks
> 
> I'm happy to say that we received a Direct Grant just a while ago. All timelines are updated in my signature below.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and Happy to help


Congrats buddy


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

varunjajoo said:


> Do you write spouse PCC ? because you are getting it done yourself and waiting for the result, or you need to get it done because the CO asked you to?
> 
> I am wondering because we are waiting for my wife's passport updation, and can go ahead with the PCC only after that.
> 
> Should I wait for her PCC & medicals or should I apply if I get the invite today.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun
> 
> __________________
> Anzco: 221111
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> Partner: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> Total : 80 pts
> Applied Feb 13, 2017
> Invite: Awaited




I am claiming points for my spouse's experience . Apart from my case, I think if someone is travelling along with you then I think you need to get PCC done for them.
In Delhi, you will get PCC same day well then and there it self. As per my experience from expat forum, it is better to update all the documents before hand . 
From personal experience, the day you get her passport , submit the invite as you can upload the documents before CO is assigned which normally is 3-5 days. PCC and medical can be done same day. PCC will take 1hrs(early morning slot) and medical 2 hrs.


----------



## incyann

Hello guys,

Do I need to upload a passport-sized photograph because my photo's available in Pearson PTE report, Passport and eMedical?

Thanks!


----------



## newtooaustralia

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Interesting, I just logged into my immi acount and found that there is a request to Provide character assessment (1221). Even though I have already uploaded it.
> 
> Never got any email on allocation though. Probably on the way


You can just attach re-scanned copy in immiaccount. I did the same and it got disappeared after 5 days. Else you can send email to [email protected]


----------



## hasansins

I read DIBP website but didn't understand one thing, is it true that total size of all documents can not exceed 5 mb or size of single document can not exceed 5 mb?


----------



## sharmison

daliabon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received a contact today from CO requesting more information, however the file attached with the request details and checklist is* empty* for both my husband and I.
> 
> I immediately emailed the CO to let her know about it but I haven't had any reply yet.
> 
> The only document missing was the Italian PCC which I was going to upload this week as it needs to be translated.
> 
> Has anyone here experienced a similar situation?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 351311 (Chef)
> 
> EOI: 20 Jan 17 (70 points)
> 
> Invite: 1 Feb 17
> 
> Visa Lodged: 1 Feb 17
> All documents uploaded except Italian PCC
> 
> Medical: 6 Feb 17
> 
> CO Contacted: 15 Feb (more information requested but the file with the list is blank)


Did you checked all the pages carefully?
For me too, I received CO contact, and when I was checking the attachment, it was nothing for me and my son, then in later pages, it was mentioned that my wife's PCC is required.

So please carefully check the two pdf attachments.

Regarding getting response from CO, can't expect it immediately.
I believe it takes time for them to respond, sometimes several days


----------



## sharmison

hasansins said:


> I read DIBP website but didn't understand one thing, is it true that total size of all documents can not exceed 5 mb or size of single document can not exceed 5 mb?


Thats the limit for each document that you upload.
for all the document, restriction is in terms of numbers that you can upload only 60 documents for each applicant (each of the document shouldn't be more than 5mb)


----------



## hasansins

sharmison said:


> Thats the limit for each document that you upload.
> for all the document, restriction is in terms of numbers that you can upload only 60 documents for each applicant (each of the document shouldn't be more than 5mb)


Thanks a lot for a quick response bro.


----------



## varunjajoo

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> I am claiming points for my spouse's experience . Apart from my case, I think if someone is travelling along with you then I think you need to get PCC done for them.
> In Delhi, you will get PCC same day well then and there it self. As per my experience from expat forum, it is better to update all the documents before hand .
> From personal experience, the day you get her passport , submit the invite as you can upload the documents before CO is assigned which normally is 3-5 days. PCC and medical can be done same day. PCC will take 1hrs(early morning slot) and medical 2 hrs.


Hey,

Thanks a ton. Sounds logical. Will get my Form 80 & 1221 ready. Once I have got our dates for the PCC appointment, I'llgo ahead and lodge the invite.

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied: Feb 13, 2017
Invite received: Feb 14, 2017


----------



## sharmison

pkk0574 said:


> Thanks...gives some relief to know that.
> 
> Just one more question. They asked to submit a proof for the purpose. I told them it was for Australian migration. The only thing I could think of producing is the invitation email (if it is received). Else would the Australian Embassy provide some sort of letter?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, you can take the print out of the EOI invitation email and attach it with your application for India PCC to Indian embassy.

Thats wat I did. took print out of EOI Invitation and then print out of document checklist where its mentions about PCC from different country. For wife also, I just mentioned that our application is for family and she is also an applicant, and for her too I attached the EOI Invitation (in my name) + marriage certificate...


----------



## pkk0574

sharmison said:


> Ya, you can take the print out of the EOI invitation email and attach it with your application for India PCC to Indian embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats wat I did. took print out of EOI Invitation and then print out of document checklist where its mentions about PCC from different country. For wife also, I just mentioned that our application is for family and she is also an applicant, and for her too I attached the EOI Invitation (in my name) + marriage certificate...




Thanks...much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daliabon

sharmison said:


> Did you checked all the pages carefully?
> For me too, I received CO contact, and when I was checking the attachment, it was nothing for me and my son, then in later pages, it was mentioned that my wife's PCC is required.
> 
> So please carefully check the two pdf attachments.
> 
> Regarding getting response from CO, can't expect it immediately.
> I believe it takes time for them to respond, sometimes several days


Thank you for your reply. My husband and I checked several times and there is nothing.


----------



## abhishek85hbti

ashishjain said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching or getting an :wreath: Australia Visa in 2017. :llama:
> 
> Post your queries  , good news :yo: , unfortunate news :sorry: , information :focus: or whatever you like :noidea: .
> 
> Wish you all a very Happy :welcome: New :santa: Year :music:
> 
> Let's start gossiping :gossip:


Still waiting? 
Similar case is with me, CO allocation date is 9th Feb but status is still 'RECEIVED'


----------



## incyann

abhishek85hbti said:


> Still waiting?
> 
> Similar case is with me, CO allocation date is 9th Feb but status is still 'RECEIVED'




I lodged my app on 9th Feb. You reckon I'd get a CO allocated some time soon?


----------



## impious.rocker

Hi guys,
I am really depressed and need some help, actually, I received an invite yesterday so I was preparing to start the visa application when I noticed that the PTE speaking score is incorrect. 
In EOI it is mentioned 68 but in actual it is 66, do guys think will it cause a big trouble? Even though changing the score doesn't have any impact on overall score of 10 for proficient language skill as it requires at least 65 each.
I have 75, 76 and 78 in listening, reading and writing.


----------



## suab

Hi,

I am applying for medical assessment through immi. There's a question which asks 
"Has the applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"

I have obtained a transit visa while travelling to New Zealand and didn't not enter the Australian soil. 

Do I need to mention about this in this particular section? Or can I skip this?

P.S - I don't have the visa id or any no. That was issued since it was just a simple print out I needed to carry along. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

@sharmison: Your timeline details shows a CO contact for your bank statement for your salary credit. The query which I have for this is - the employment for which CO asked this from you, which documents you provided as evidence for your this employment initially? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Au16

Hi Guys,
Can some one please send me a link where can I get the police certificate. Just stuck here and could not get my police certificate done.


----------



## impious.rocker

Au16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can some one please send me a link where can I get the police certificate. Just stuck here and could not get my police certificate done.


You can get list from here: Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## baokar1

impious.rocker said:


> Hi guys,
> I am really depressed and need some help, actually, I received an invite yesterday so I was preparing to start the visa application when I noticed that the PTE speaking score is incorrect.
> In EOI it is mentioned 68 but in actual it is 66, do guys think will it cause a big trouble? Even though changing the score doesn't have any impact on overall score of 10 for proficient language skill as it requires at least 65 each.
> I have 75, 76 and 78 in listening, reading and writing.


Don't worry if will not have any impact Co will understand that you have done it by mistake as while filing eoi you have to give test reference number so they already know your results go ahead and lodge the application 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hi, I am curious on how you came up with that number, because I am also on the same boat


Usually due to pending queue, CO begins to review docs in ~4 weeks

My understandin from several such cases in Immitracker


----------



## baokar1

sharmison said:


> Did you checked all the pages carefully?
> For me too, I received CO contact, and when I was checking the attachment, it was nothing for me and my son, then in later pages, it was mentioned that my wife's PCC is required.
> 
> So please carefully check the two pdf attachments.
> 
> Regarding getting response from CO, can't expect it immediately.
> I believe it takes time for them to respond, sometimes several days


One page is intentionally left blank check all the pages carefully 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hi, I am curious on how you came up with that number, because I am also on the same boat


This is a pattern; observed through myimmitracker.com


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

daliabon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received a contact today from CO requesting more information, however the file attached with the request details and checklist is* empty* for both my husband and I.
> 
> I immediately emailed the CO to let her know about it but I haven't had any reply yet.
> 
> The only document missing was the Italian PCC which I was going to upload this week as it needs to be translated.
> 
> Has anyone here experienced a similar situation?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 351311 (Chef)
> 
> EOI: 20 Jan 17 (70 points)
> 
> Invite: 1 Feb 17
> 
> Visa Lodged: 1 Feb 17
> All documents uploaded except Italian PCC
> 
> Medical: 6 Feb 17
> 
> CO Contacted: 15 Feb (more information requested but the file with the list is blank)


Please dont assume. Maybe more docs are needed. If you dont get a reply in 7 working days, kindly call them


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Acting bit curious here, can someone tell what time lines should I expect for CO contact if any?
> I submitted DIBP on 7th Feb.


1 month if all uploaded 

Keep track of cases around you through immitracker


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> I am claiming points for my spouse's experience . Apart from my case, I think if someone is travelling along with you then I think you need to get PCC done for them.
> In Delhi, you will get PCC same day well then and there it self. As per my experience from expat forum, it is better to update all the documents before hand .
> From personal experience, the day you get her passport , submit the invite as you can upload the documents before CO is assigned which normally is 3-5 days. PCC and medical can be done same day. PCC will take 1hrs(early morning slot) and medical 2 hrs.


You can get PCC on same day if your current address is same as that on your passport

But India is far superior than any other country in issuing these 

Thanks to our foreign minister


----------



## adahmed

A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190: 

1. 189 Invite Received - To apply for Visa Invite and lodge on or before 16 April 2017
2. 190 NSW Nomination Invite Received - To apply for Nomination
3. Best date to lodge my application (as securing US PCC may take 2-3 months)

B. Help on: 
3. Issuance of PCC from United States - Channelers from Pakistan - Processing time - Getting fingerprints on card (any official agents/technicians) - Can anyone help me with this please!

Apparently, it seems that I must go for 189 as it's a Visa Invite and it's federal / Independent visa which doesn't come with any strings attached to it. But the only problem for me to lodge an application is to secure US PCC, which would take around 2 to 3 months (as listed on FBI site). 

1. So I am not sure what would be the ideal time to lodge an application. If I lodge one soon, I am sure CO may ask me to submit US PCC which could take time and I was told by someone that CO must be responded within 28 days of query. So should I buy maximum time and lodge my application around April 15 and accordingly upload all relevant documents around that time and expect to receive US PCC around that time which I could upload without worrying about CO query and 28 days response time?

2. Is it correct to assume that until I lodge my application I can't be assigned HAP or other relevant IDs for medical examination? Is it something I can undergo without accepting visa Invite but can still somehow generate HAP/relevant ID which the clinic requires? I was also told by someone that you don't go for medical until CO prompts you to, which I kinda find absurd - Please help me understand how this works?

3. My friend (he was granted 190 visa around April 2016) suggests that now that i have received 190 state nomination invite I must get nominated and apply in parallel for US PCC and hopefully I will have enough time to submit my PCC under 190 as compared to 189 because there is a possibility that I might not be able to respond to CO query within alloted 28 days in respect of US PCC and I could be refused visa. 

Another reason why I am told to go for 190 is because its faster compared to 189. So he thinks in my situation 190 (state nomination approval + visa grant along with US PCC submission) could be viable and faster option compared to 189. 

I had to explain aforementioned scenario to make sure I could be advised accordingly by people who might have been in the same situation in past or at least can suggest based on their understanding of the process. Need your advice, it's urgent!

Thanks in advance!
--------------------------------------------------
261313: Software Engineer
189 EOI: 65 points - 31/12/2016
190 EOI: 70 points - 31/12/2016
190 State Nomination Invite - 9/2/2017
189 Invite - 15/2/2017


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

incyann said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Do I need to upload a passport-sized photograph because my photo's available in Pearson PTE report, Passport and eMedical?
> 
> Thanks!


Not needed


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

impious.rocker said:


> Hi guys,
> I am really depressed and need some help, actually, I received an invite yesterday so I was preparing to start the visa application when I noticed that the PTE speaking score is incorrect.
> In EOI it is mentioned 68 but in actual it is 66, do guys think will it cause a big trouble? Even though changing the score doesn't have any impact on overall score of 10 for proficient language skill as it requires at least 65 each.
> I have 75, 76 and 78 in listening, reading and writing.


Dude sorry about this! **SENIORS Please advice&&&

Please post this on 2016 GANG group - lots of seniors are regular there

In my opinion, you can take a chance since there is no change in overall score


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for medical assessment through immi. There's a question which asks
> "Has the applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"
> 
> I have obtained a transit visa while travelling to New Zealand and didn't not enter the Australian soil.
> 
> Do I need to mention about this in this particular section? Or can I skip this?
> 
> P.S - I don't have the visa id or any no. That was issued since it was just a simple print out I needed to carry along.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think visiting is different than transiting. You can say no


----------



## kvirlive

baokar1 said:


> Don't worry if will not have any impact Co will understand that you have done it by mistake as while filing eoi you have to give test reference number so they already know your results go ahead and lodge the application
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi Baokar1, 
I see you had multiple CO Contact.
Do you mind share the questions, subjects for which CO has contacted ?
I am assuming, having multiple jobs in multiple countries, might the delay the overall process after getting invite, since its bit complicated for CO to verify everything in time.
do let me know.
Thanks,
Vir


----------



## rmg123

Call them on which number? If anyone has any number please let me know.
It has been almost 10 weeks and no update since day of lodgement


----------



## adahmed

zaback21 said:


> Yes EA ID is something like 7 digit number usually starting with 3xxxxxx. Also, you can find EA ID from your EA Account in My Portal. Check there too. Under contact details, you will also find MSA date and details too which are also given in the letter.
> 
> The reason you want to apply asap so that if there are 1000 people waiting before you and they apply before you and fill up the quota, you will miss out. But luckily for you, there is not many waiting for 2331 unlike mine 2339.


Zaback21, your response to this query and previous relevant queries was really helpful, appreciate it.

Unfortunately, I didn't know about US PCC until now that I will have to submit one. Now that I have been invited for 189 on Feb. 15, 2017, I would like to confirm if applying around deadline April 16, 2017 (within 60 days) could affect my chances due to quota limit? Since it may take around 3/3.5 months to obtain US PCC what would be the ideal date apply in respect of my 189 visa invite?


----------



## baokar1

kvirlive said:


> Hi Baokar1,
> I see you had multiple CO Contact.
> Do you mind share the questions, subjects for which CO has contacted ?
> I am assuming, having multiple jobs in multiple countries, might the delay the overall process after getting invite, since its bit complicated for CO to verify everything in time.
> do let me know.
> Thanks,
> Vir


Yes 1st for wife's docs and then 2nd for addition of wife 3rd for wife's medical, job switches don't have any impact 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

baokar1 said:


> Yes 1st for wife's docs and then 2nd for addition of wife 3rd for wife's medical, job switches don't have any impact
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-627.html#post11973353

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-627.html#post11973465

I already responded your query.

Also, you only need US PCC if you been to USA and lived there. It only applies to him, since I know he been to US. Not everybody needs US PCC. So, don't confuse the two.


----------



## baokar1

zaback21 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-627.html#post11973353
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2016-a-627.html#post11973465
> 
> I already responded your query.
> 
> Also, you only need US PCC if you been to USA and lived there. It only applies to him, since I know he been to US. Not everybody needs US PCC. So, don't confuse the two.


Dude you are replying to wrong message 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Acting bit curious here, can someone tell what time lines should I expect for CO contact if any?
> I submitted DIBP on 7th Feb.


Minimum is 10 days and max time is infinity   

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

impious.rocker said:


> Hi guys,
> I am really depressed and need some help, actually, I received an invite yesterday so I was preparing to start the visa application when I noticed that the PTE speaking score is incorrect.
> In EOI it is mentioned 68 but in actual it is 66, do guys think will it cause a big trouble? Even though changing the score doesn't have any impact on overall score of 10 for proficient language skill as it requires at least 65 each.
> I have 75, 76 and 78 in listening, reading and writing.


Dude no problem with the score, as while filing eoi you have to provide test reference number so dibp already has your score, so go ahead and lodge the application 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rmg123

baokar1 said:


> Minimum is 10 days and max time is infinity
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Oh my god. You have been waiting for so long.
What did the CO ask you on the 3 different times, curious?


----------



## rmg123

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Please dont assume. Maybe more docs are needed. If you dont get a reply in 7 working days, kindly call them


Call them on which number? Do you have any contact no? If yes please share I was unable to find.


----------



## baokar1

rmg123 said:


> Oh my god. You have been waiting for so long.
> What did the CO ask you on the 3 different times, curious?


I had not added my wife before lodging my application hence had 3 co contacts for the same last one was for her medicals 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Neshok

Hello All, 

I received a mail today from the DIBP requesting for my Medicals and to send my PTE scores via Pearson. 

I lodged my visa on January 23rd and received a request to upload these two documents, that was today 15 Febuary. 

I had not done my medicals since, I met with an accident and was unable to do so. But am all fine now and will be doing medicals tomorrow itself. 

Few queries ? 

Has a CO been assigned to my application? 

Is this a system generated email ? 

If a CO has requested, how much time would it take for grant considering that I upload th documents by tomorrow. 


Applying for 189, visa lodge date : January 23, contact for documents : 15 th February. 


Kindly help me understand the process. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Neshok said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received a mail today from the DIBP requesting for my Medicals and to send my PTE scores via Pearson.
> 
> I lodged my visa on January 23rd and received a request to upload these two documents, that was today 15 Febuary.
> 
> I had not done my medicals since, I met with an accident and was unable to do so. But am all fine now and will be doing medicals tomorrow itself.
> 
> Few queries ?
> 
> Has a CO been assigned to my application?
> 
> Is this a system generated email ?
> 
> If a CO has requested, how much time would it take for grant considering that I upload th documents by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Applying for 189, visa lodge date : January 23, contact for documents : 15 th February.
> 
> 
> Kindly help me understand the process. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes CO is assigned.

Timeline is little dicy..some get within months and for some it takes ages 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## bnimz

Quick Question.. i'm a masters student in the UK and was invited on Tuesday.. immediately lodged my application.. but i noticed something..

in EOI, under Usual Country of residence, the help text says

_"List the country where the client currently resides. The country of residence is the country of which a person lives. That is to say the country in which he or she has a place to live where he or she normally spends the daily period of rest.

Temporary travel abroad for purposes of recreation, holidays, visits to friends or relatives, business, medical treatment or religious pilgrimage does not change a person’s country of usual residence.

Example:
If the client originates from UK, but is currently living in Canada on a temporary or permanent visa, the client's current usual country of residence would be Canada."_

going by this explanation, I put the United Kingdom as usual country of residence... 

However while filling the visa application, under usual country of residence, the help text said:

_For Student visas:
The term 'usual country of residence' refers to the applicant's home country._

Therefore I had to change it and input Nigeria as Usual country of residence...

I have submitted and paid.. but i'm just wondering whether this minor difference in information will be a problem...

Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Phattu_tota

bnimz said:


> Quick Question.. i'm a masters student in the UK and was invited on Tuesday.. immediately lodged my application.. but i noticed something..
> 
> in EOI, under Usual Country of residence, the help text says
> 
> _"List the country where the client currently resides. The country of residence is the country of which a person lives. That is to say the country in which he or she has a place to live where he or she normally spends the daily period of rest.
> 
> Temporary travel abroad for purposes of recreation, holidays, visits to friends or relatives, business, medical treatment or religious pilgrimage does not change a person’s country of usual residence.
> 
> Example:
> If the client originates from UK, but is currently living in Canada on a temporary or permanent visa, the client's current usual country of residence would be Canada."_
> 
> going by this explanation, I put the United Kingdom as usual country of residence...
> 
> However while filling the visa application, under usual country of residence, the help text said:
> 
> _For Student visas:
> The term 'usual country of residence' refers to the applicant's home country._
> 
> Therefore I had to change it and input Nigeria as Usual country of residence...
> 
> I have submitted and paid.. but i'm just wondering whether this minor difference in information will be a problem...
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks



Mine is same case...I did put UK as usual country of residence and will continue to keep this consistent across the process.

I'm not sure what the right answer is, but surely we cant change it in every step.


----------



## bnimz

Phattu_tota said:


> Mine is same case...I did put UK as usual country of residence and will continue to keep this consistent across the process.
> 
> I'm not sure what the right answer is, but surely we cant change it in every step.


The problem of course is that it is clearly stated that student visas dont count..,... They should really try to make the help texts consistent


----------



## Phattu_tota

bnimz said:


> The problem of course is that it is clearly stated that student visas dont count..,... They should really try to make the help texts consistent


Agreed. But from what I gathered in posts, usual country is the current country.
Again, thats the safest decision we need to go with


----------



## bnimz

Phattu_tota said:


> Agreed. But from what I gathered in posts, usual country is the current country.
> Again, thats the safest decision we need to go with


have you lodged and frontloaded?


----------



## Fanish

Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents. 

Job code 2613
Points 65
Visa application 31-Jan-2017
Grant 16-Feb-2017
IED 27-Sep-2017

I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats! All the best. Have a blast.. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

Form 16 query. 

Those who have applied for Visa and got the grant. 

Do we need to get the Form 16 notarized ? (Note - they are in black n white). 

If so, do we need to get it for all the pages in Form 16 ? 

Thanks


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

shrinivaskk said:


> Form 16 query.
> 
> Those who have applied for Visa and got the grant.
> 
> Do we need to get the Form 16 notarized ? (Note - they are in black n white).
> 
> If so, do we need to get it for all the pages in Form 16 ?
> 
> Thanks


They are usually signed by employer and we get original copies with coloured signatures 

If completely black and white then all need to be notarised


----------



## fugitive_4u

shrinivaskk said:


> Form 16 query.
> 
> Those who have applied for Visa and got the grant.
> 
> Do we need to get the Form 16 notarized ? (Note - they are in black n white).
> 
> If so, do we need to get it for all the pages in Form 16 ?
> 
> Thanks


I did not attach Form-16, instead used ITR Assessment form which has a QR Code and it was Black and White. I attached it without notarizing it


----------



## Newrulez

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats Fanish!! Which was your GSM office, Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## andreyx108b

bnimz said:


> The problem of course is that it is clearly stated that student visas dont count..,... They should really try to make the help texts consistent




Its very easy, country of residence is where you spend more than 50% of a year. 

You country of citizenship is irrelevant in this question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenny2017

*any experience w 1005?*

Does anyone know the average processing time for 1005 applications now in 2017? 
I've found that in 2011 it took something like 1 day to 2 weeks based on old forum chats.

In applying for my visa I was granted a BVC with NO working rights, and now I am in a sticky situation until I get the result of my 1005 - financial hardship.

Any input would be great.


----------



## amir577

Hi seniors,

I wanted some info on how to show my visit to dubai, i was on work and i went to dubai on visit visa, stayed there for 2 month and i was paid for these 2 months and i was there to meet with client to work on a project.

Secondly, i have approved 8 years experience from ACS, how many years do i need to show in visa.
One of my friends showed only 2 year and application was accepted and he got Grant!. 

Regards
Amir


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Your visa grant process was really quick


----------



## ranagarima14

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Many congratultions Fanish!!!

It's really nice to know people are getting direct grant so quick which gives me positive hopes.

I lodged my Visa on 23rd Dec still waiting for this big day:fingerscrossed:


----------



## carpenterrn

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Huge Congrats? Which team processed your grant?


----------



## sharmison

misecmisc said:


> @sharmison: Your timeline details shows a CO contact for your bank statement for your salary credit. The query which I have for this is - the employment for which CO asked this from you, which documents you provided as evidence for your this employment initially? Please suggest. Thanks.


The CO asked me to upload bank statements from 2008-2016 (8 years). It was for all the employment (current & past) for which I had claimed 15 points

Initially I had uploaded below:
Salary Slips (last 10 years)
Income Tax Statement (Last 10 years)
Employment Reference (all employers except 2)
Statutory Declaration ( present and 1 past employer)


----------



## vikaschandra

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate


----------



## Fanish

carpenterrn said:


> Huge Congrats? Which team processed your grant?


Adelaide 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

amir577 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I wanted some info on how to show my visit to dubai, i was on work and i went to dubai on visit visa, stayed there for 2 month and i was paid for these 2 months and i was there to meet with client to work on a project.
> 
> Secondly, i have approved 8 years experience from ACS, how many years do i need to show in visa.
> One of my friends showed only 2 year and application was accepted and he got Grant!.
> 
> Regards
> Amir


You were only on visit to Dubai whilst working with the same employer hence just mention the details of your travel on form 80. No other break down is required to be presented on visa application.

If you have 8 years of experience as positively assessed then you can claim those years. If you claim points for these 8 years on your eoi and get invited you would need to present all relevant documents to prove this tenure


----------



## Fanish

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks vikaschandra. You have been a great support to this forum. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Congrats..


----------



## bnimz

congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

Fanish said:


> Dears, Would like to share good news that I have received direct grant today. Submitted visa application on 31st Jan. Front loaded all documents.
> 
> Job code 2613
> Points 65
> Visa application 31-Jan-2017
> Grant 16-Feb-2017
> IED 27-Sep-2017
> 
> I waited patiently for 3 years for this day. Finally the all my effort has paid off. Thanks to this forum and the people involved for sharing their experiences due which I was able prepare my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## amir577

vikaschandra said:


> You were only on visit to Dubai whilst working with the same employer hence just mention the details of your travel on form 80. No other break down is required to be presented on visa application.
> 
> If you have 8 years of experience as positively assessed then you can claim those years. If you claim points for these 8 years on your eoi and get invited you would need to present all relevant documents to prove this tenure


Thank you for the reply, i have experience letter from all of them, i dont have payslips from all of them. 

(2008 - 2009) company one - exp letter no pay slip and no bank statement because my account is finished in that bank

(2009 - 2012) company two - exp letter can ask for payslip but no bank statement because salary in hand as cash

(2012 - 2014) company three - exp letter dont have payslip but can provide bank statement

(2014 - 2015) back to company two - exp letter, dont have payslip and no bank statement because salary in hand as cash

(2015 - present) back to company three - exp letter, offer letter, employment letter , pay slip and bank statement

as you can see i have complete for latest company for last 2 year.

Now what do i need to full fill the visa requirements

Regards
Amir


----------



## Neshok

Fanish said:


> Adelaide
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Congrats Fanish ! Wish you well ! 


How do you get to know which office has given the grant ? 

Anyone ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

amir577 said:


> Thank you for the reply, i have experience letter from all of them, i dont have payslips from all of them.
> 
> (2008 - 2009) company one - exp letter no pay slip and no bank statement because my account is finished in that bank
> 
> (2009 - 2012) company two - exp letter can ask for payslip but no bank statement because salary in hand as cash
> 
> (2012 - 2014) company three - exp letter dont have payslip but can provide bank statement
> 
> (2014 - 2015) back to company two - exp letter, dont have payslip and no bank statement because salary in hand as cash
> 
> (2015 - present) back to company three - exp letter, offer letter, employment letter , pay slip and bank statement
> 
> as you can see i have complete for latest company for last 2 year.
> 
> Now what do i need to full fill the visa requirements
> 
> Regards
> Amir


Even if your account is closed and you have account number you can easily get statement for that. Doesn't matter how old is that. 

RKS


----------



## fugitive_4u

Neshok said:


> Congrats Fanish ! Wish you well !
> 
> 
> How do you get to know which office has given the grant ?
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the bottom of the grant letter, team name will be mentioned


----------



## Neshok

fugitive_4u said:


> At the bottom of the grant letter, team name will be mentioned




Oh okay ! Thanks for the info ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

RKS20 said:


> Even if your account is closed and you have account number you can easily get statement for that. Doesn't matter how old is that.
> 
> RKS


HI, Okay i will try to get that, but what about the company which gave me cash in hand, i can get payslips from them do i need to provide anything else, which can make my case strong


----------



## baokar1

Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )

Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


----------



## amir577

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congrats bro, well now you can say that those were some golden time, and a great story to tell to your children and grand children in Australia


----------



## RKS20

amir577 said:


> HI, Okay i will try to get that, but what about the company which gave me cash in hand, i can get payslips from them do i need to provide anything else, which can make my case strong


You must be paying tax. Provide them your tax documents like form16. Employment and relieving letters from companies. Your pf statement. Add as many u can to make your case strong. 

RKS


----------



## mm77171

*Adelaide or Brisbane*

Dear All Senior Members

What are your views about processing times for both Brisbane and Adelaide teams. 
I've read randomly at places that Adelaide team is much quicker compared to Brisbane. 

Is this true ?


----------



## vikaschandra

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congratulations Mate


----------



## sounddonor

Folks, why some visa application is processed very fast and why some are not? 

I am trying to identity priority list of CO. Any idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

mm77171 said:


> Dear All Senior Members
> 
> What are your views about processing times for both Brisbane and Adelaide teams.
> I've read randomly at places that Adelaide team is much quicker compared to Brisbane.
> 
> Is this true ?


I am not a senior member, rather a beginner here. But based on what I have read in some threads over the past 3 months, the information which I got for the above query was - Adelaide is faster than Brisbane, but Brisbane is less strict than Adelaide - now whether this information is true or not, this I don't know :noidea:


----------



## Kvaidya

Subscribing


----------



## fugitive_4u

sanjeewa said:


> Folks, why some visa application is processed very fast and why some are not?
> 
> I am trying to identity priority list of CO. Any idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check this link

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

It says this very clearly



> Use the following checklist to make sure your application is complete. *Lodging a complete application reduces processing times.*


Providing concise documentation is the key. Also ensuring that PCC, Medicals are in place within a weeks time roughly / before CO gets to look at your application will help you with quicker grants.

When all the documents are in place and CO is very much clear, it ensures an easier decision.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
(1) How long do you get to submit when CO request some docs, like PCC? 
(2) What happens if we exceed this time limit because of time it takes to acquire a document from a separate authority, like FBI?

Thanks


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> (1) How long do you get to submit when CO request some docs, like PCC?
> (2) What happens if we exceed this time limit because of time it takes to acquire a document from a separate authority, like FBI?
> 
> Thanks



1. 4 weeks
2. If unable to provide in 4 weeks, you need to email C/O within 28 days requesting for more time. Then s/he will give you extension


----------



## Hasiths

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> 1. 4 weeks
> 2. If unable to provide in 4 weeks, you need to email C/O within 28 days requesting for more time. Then s/he will give you extension


Thanks for the quick reply bro.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

newtooaustralia said:


> You can just attach re-scanned copy in immiaccount. I did the same and it got disappeared after 5 days. Else you can send email to [email protected]


I initially uploaded 1221 in 1221 category, i have reuploaded the same under character, evidence of which also has PCC option in it. Looks like our timeline and patterns match with each other  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> This is a pattern; observed through myimmitracker.com


That's an interesting observation. Never checked that, will keep checking it now.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

Neshok said:


> Congrats Fanish ! Wish you well !
> 
> 
> How do you get to know which office has given the grant ?
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The email has the grant letter and in the footer it has the GSM office details. So I assumed the same. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

Hi All

CO has contacted for an Employment reference. But my company doesn't provide such kind of letters.

So I made a statutory declaration from a colleague and uploaded.

Will this suffice?? 

Thanks
Rupesh


----------



## dbimmigrant84

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi All
> 
> CO has contacted for an Employment reference. But my company doesn't provide such kind of letters.
> 
> So I made a statutory declaration from a colleague and uploaded.
> 
> Will this suffice??
> 
> Thanks
> Rupesh


Upload his/her id card and visiting card

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Upload his/her id card and visiting card
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the reply. Is there an alternative for visiting card? 

I am afraid that he has neither company nor personal visiting card.

Regards
Rupesh


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

RupeshP89 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. Is there an alternative for visiting card?
> 
> I am afraid that he has neither company nor personal visiting card.
> 
> Regards
> Rupesh


His offer letter / promotion letter and few salary slips


----------



## dbimmigrant84

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> His offer letter / promotion letter and few salary slips


That would be good, but the catch would be that it iss too much information for the CO. He might end up asking his details. Best idea would be to give very limited info.

Moreover, your colleague might not share his personal

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

Hope someone can help me with my query. My current employment is a joint of 3 companies. I have been with the same company for 5 years but it's just that there have been buy overs. 

2012 - Started working in company A 
2014 - Company B bought over company A. Company A no longer exist. 
2015 - My department was sold to company C. 2015 till now I am with company C and they recognize my years of service from company A till now. 

For ACS assessment, I only got a letter from company C. Since they recognize my years of service they mentioned in the letter that I have been working with them since 2012. 

Now at Visa lodgement stage, we need to provide pay evidence for every year to DIBP. I have all of those but just that it all comes from 3 diff companies. My agent is saying it is ok as I also have the transfer letters. But won't DIBP question on why we never include all these company buy over in the letter for ACS assessment? Will they call employment to check? I'm worried as I'm still attached to the company. If my company knows my plans it might back fire. I am also expecting a promotion soon. 

Has anyone been in the same situation as me? What documents did you provide to CO? Any advise will be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## yasir99m

Hi Guys,
Now i am getting curious as no update from DIBP so far no CO contract as well, i have lodged visa since 19 jan uploaded all docs included form 80 and 1221 PCC as well , medical also done within 1 week, i have only claimed my most recent employment , against which Australian high commission from islamabad pakistan has already verified all information on 8 Feb 17. Also got a call next day and gave details about my job responsibilities pay etc, is this normal waiting time as the case was str8 forward, i was expecting it to be processed under month but seems like it isnt happening ! also my previous 2 employers would they need to provide confirmation as well as i didnt claim those work points ?

261313 - ICT Software Engineer | 29 OCT 2016 - ACS +VE Assessment | 20 Nov 2016 - IELTS (S8.5, W7, R8, L9) | 21 Dec - 189 EOI Invited (65 points -15-E 5-W 30-A 10-E 5-Partner) | Application Lodged: 19 Jan 17 | PCC: 19 JAN 17| Medical: 27 Jan 17 | CO: ?? | GRANT: ??


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Too early to predict, i am also on the same boat. Atleast, you know what's happening when you got a call. There are many who got no info. Login to ur account and check if there is any extra link under health.

Anything can happen, so be patient.



yasir99m said:


> Hi Guys,
> Now i am getting curious as no update from DIBP so far no CO contract as well, i have lodged visa since 19 jan uploaded all docs included form 80 and 1221 PCC as well , medical also done within 1 week, i have only claimed my most recent employment , against which Australian high commission from islamabad pakistan has already verified all information on 8 Feb 17. Also got a call next day and gave details about my job responsibilities pay etc, is this normal waiting time as the case was str8 forward, i was expecting it to be processed under month but seems like it isnt happening ! also my previous 2 employers would they need to provide confirmation as well as i didnt claim those work points ?
> 
> 261313 - ICT Software Engineer | 29 OCT 2016 - ACS +VE Assessment | 20 Nov 2016 - IELTS (S8.5, W7, R8, L9) | 21 Dec - 189 EOI Invited (65 points -15-E 5-W 30-A 10-E 5-Partner) | Application Lodged: 19 Jan 17 | PCC: 19 JAN 17| Medical: 27 Jan 17 | CO: ?? | GRANT: ??


----------



## sounddonor

Guys, My visa application will be lodged by an agent. But I want to see the application status and progress. I know i can import the application to my own immi account. Then can I see any CO requests too? Will they comes to immiaccount or just direct email of the agent?


----------



## Saad55

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, My visa application will be lodged by an agent. But I want to see the application status and progress. I know i can import the application to my own immi account. Then can I see any CO requests too? Will they comes to immiaccount or just direct email of the agent?




As far as my knowledge, CO send direct emails.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

mm77171 said:


> Dear All Senior Members
> 
> 
> 
> What are your views about processing times for both Brisbane and Adelaide teams.
> 
> I've read randomly at places that Adelaide team is much quicker compared to Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true ?




Mine case was finalised by Brisbane team
And I got my grant in just 15 days..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, My visa application will be lodged by an agent. But I want to see the application status and progress. I know i can import the application to my own immi account. Then can I see any CO requests too? Will they comes to immiaccount or just direct email of the agent?


You can view any communication under the correspondence section on the immi account. A copy is always stored under this section apart from the email sent to the registered email address.


----------



## RKS20

sanjeewa said:


> Guys, My visa application will be lodged by an agent. But I want to see the application status and progress. I know i can import the application to my own immi account. Then can I see any CO requests too? Will they comes to immiaccount or just direct email of the agent?


You also can see the communication in your immiaccount. 

RKS


----------



## sounddonor

Saad55 said:


> As far as my knowledge, CO send direct emails..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks.


----------



## sounddonor

vikaschandra said:


> You can view any communication under the correspondence section on the immi account. A copy is always stored under this section apart from the email sent to the registered email address.


Thanks guys!!


----------



## vikaschandra

*Doubts on medical conditions explained*

Came Across this document which would clear many applicants doubts about various medical conditions while going through health examination refer to this document page 37 onwards explains well on what one should be worried about and what is thought of as to be normal

the link to the document here https://www.border.gov.au/Panelphysi...structions.pdf


----------



## Phattu_tota

yasir99m said:


> Hi Guys,
> Now i am getting curious as no update from DIBP so far no CO contract as well, i have lodged visa since 19 jan uploaded all docs included form 80 and 1221 PCC as well , medical also done within 1 week, i have only claimed my most recent employment , against which Australian high commission from islamabad pakistan has already verified all information on 8 Feb 17. Also got a call next day and gave details about my job responsibilities pay etc, is this normal waiting time as the case was str8 forward, i was expecting it to be processed under month but seems like it isnt happening ! also my previous 2 employers would they need to provide confirmation as well as i didnt claim those work points ?
> 
> 261313 - ICT Software Engineer | 29 OCT 2016 - ACS +VE Assessment | 20 Nov 2016 - IELTS (S8.5, W7, R8, L9) | 21 Dec - 189 EOI Invited (65 points -15-E 5-W 30-A 10-E 5-Partner) | Application Lodged: 19 Jan 17 | PCC: 19 JAN 17| Medical: 27 Jan 17 | CO: ?? | GRANT: ??


How did the HC verify? Did they call you
And, what exactly did they ask in the second call verification w.r.t the job details, was it a deep dive into your RnR or at a broad level?

That might give an idea.


----------



## Suby10

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Hope someone can help me with my query. My current employment is a joint of 3 companies. I have been with the same company for 5 years but it's just that there have been buy overs.
> 
> 2012 - Started working in company A
> 2014 - Company B bought over company A. Company A no longer exist.
> 2015 - My department was sold to company C. 2015 till now I am with company C and they recognize my years of service from company A till now.
> 
> For ACS assessment, I only got a letter from company C. Since they recognize my years of service they mentioned in the letter that I have been working with them since 2012.
> 
> Now at Visa lodgement stage, we need to provide pay evidence for every year to DIBP. I have all of those but just that it all comes from 3 diff companies. My agent is saying it is ok as I also have the transfer letters. But won't DIBP question on why we never include all these company buy over in the letter for ACS assessment? Will they call employment to check? I'm worried as I'm still attached to the company. If my company knows my plans it might back fire. I am also expecting a promotion soon.
> 
> Has anyone been in the same situation as me? What documents did you provide to CO? Any advise will be great.
> 
> Thanks.


Dear Experts, 

Anyone can advise me on this? Thanks!


----------



## yasir99m

Phattu_tota said:


> How did the HC verify? Did they call you
> And, what exactly did they ask in the second call verification w.r.t the job details, was it a deep dive into your RnR or at a broad level?
> 
> That might give an idea.



It was very basic information like what is the current designation whats your current role and responsibilities and whats your salary they sent the same questions and a few more general one to HR as well a day earlier, few of my colleagues in same company got grants just last month so i was surprised as we all work under same IT company.


----------



## Phattu_tota

yasir99m said:


> It was very basic information like what is the current designation whats your current role and responsibilities and whats your salary they sent the same questions and a few more general one to HR as well a day earlier, few of my colleagues in same company got grants just last month so i was surprised as we all work under same IT company.


It might be the different CO in that case. Dont worry, I have seen worse cases...its only been a month yet


----------



## vikaschandra

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Anyone can advise me on this? Thanks!


have not been in the same situation but your agent is right at this point. since you have been working on the same profile at all three companies it should not worry you. Moreover, you have all the transfer letters and the company C has recognised your employment. I don't think it should be any problem. 

in the meantime gather more evidences of the company buy outs in worst case you need them


----------



## incyann

Hello guys,

I am a graduate and have an upcoming interview on the 27th of February.

Will I need to upload a new Form 80/1221 if I were to be hired before a decision is made on my visa?

Thanks.


----------



## Suby10

vikaschandra said:


> have not been in the same situation but your agent is right at this point. since you have been working on the same profile at all three companies it should not worry you. Moreover, you have all the transfer letters and the company C has recognised your employment. I don't think it should be any problem.
> 
> in the meantime gather more evidences of the company buy outs in worst case you need them


Thanks Vikas!


----------



## sam234

*Additional forms for 189*

Hi

I have lodge the VISA yesterday and i have uploaded relevant documents today. Is there any other form that we need to download and fill (I heard about form 80)? I'm applying with my wife and two kids.


----------



## rmg123

Another week gone and no response. I understand DIBP must be overwhelmed with the no. of applications.
I never knew that the PR process is this complicated. I thought if all my points are genuine and all documentation in order one gets a quick "direct" grant.
Now its been 70 days, and apologies for posting this worthless post but I am really curious that what could be the reason for my application delay?
-> No dependent
-> Language: PTE , 90 score in all
-> Education and Birth: Uploaded Notarized documents
-> Employment: Uploaded Reference letter in desired format for All companies.
In addition, uploaded complete Bank statement, Income Tax returns, SuperAnnuation returns and Salary slips (all for current company, partial for before) for those claiming points.
-> PCC was done before lodge
-> Medicals were done before lodge, finalized by medical team 2-3 days after lodge.

I am wondering what could be the reason for delay. 
No CO contact till date and status has been same since lodge ("Received") with no communication.


----------



## Phattu_tota

rmg123 said:


> Another week gone and no response. I understand DIBP must be overwhelmed with the no. of applications.
> I never knew that the PR process is this complicated. I thought if all my points are genuine and all documentation in order one gets a quick "direct" grant.
> Now its been 70 days, and apologies for posting this worthless post but I am really curious that what could be the reason for my application delay?
> -> No dependent
> -> Language: PTE , 90 score in all
> -> Education and Birth: Uploaded Notarized documents
> -> Employment: Uploaded Reference letter in desired format for All companies.
> In addition, uploaded complete Bank statement, Income Tax returns, SuperAnnuation returns and Salary slips (all for current company, partial for before) for those claiming points.
> -> PCC was done before lodge
> -> Medicals were done before lodge, finalized by medical team 2-3 days after lodge.
> 
> I am wondering what could be the reason for delay.
> No CO contact till date and status has been same since lodge ("Received") with no communication.


Chin up buddy....just a test of time.

You did the best you could, so no regrets.

They work in strange way...I have seen the seemingly most complex cases getting grant in a couple of months. So no one can predict.


----------



## Phattu_tota

Hi guys

I am not sure on the response to the following in 'My Health Declaration'. Please could anyone share his/her views.


1.) It asks for Identification proof. Shall I enter Aadhar number? If yes, it asks for the issue date and expiry date
Issue date I can assume to be a date mention on it. What about Expiry date - can i leave it blank?

2.) It also asks for additional identity proof. Do I need to enter PAN card details (again issue and expiry date is Not applicable) 

3.) Length of the time applicant intends to stay in Australia on the above visa subclass. No idea what to write?

4.) Does the applicant intend to apply for a permanent stay in australia within the next 6-12 months?
(Note: If you select ‘yes’ to the above question to apply for permanent stay in Australia within the next 6-12 months an additional question will display asking whether you wish to have your health assessed for a permanent stay in Australia, that is complete health examinations for a permanent stay level.)

Shall I mention YES?


----------



## mustafa01

Hi guys I have a question.
I have submitted my EOI on 17th Feb 2017 for Electronics Engineer with 60 points, how long do you think I would have to wait to get a invite considering the current threshold for immigration?


----------



## mustafa01

rmg123 said:


> Another week gone and no response. I understand DIBP must be overwhelmed with the no. of applications.
> I never knew that the PR process is this complicated. I thought if all my points are genuine and all documentation in order one gets a quick "direct" grant.
> Now its been 70 days, and apologies for posting this worthless post but I am really curious that what could be the reason for my application delay?
> -> No dependent
> -> Language: PTE , 90 score in all
> -> Education and Birth: Uploaded Notarized documents
> -> Employment: Uploaded Reference letter in desired format for All companies.
> In addition, uploaded complete Bank statement, Income Tax returns, SuperAnnuation returns and Salary slips (all for current company, partial for before) for those claiming points.
> -> PCC was done before lodge
> -> Medicals were done before lodge, finalized by medical team 2-3 days after lodge.
> 
> I am wondering what could be the reason for delay.
> No CO contact till date and status has been same since lodge ("Received") with no communication.


Your application is offshore application and it might some time till a case officer picks up your file. Be patient because as far as I can see you have provided all the documents/evidences


----------



## rmg123

Phattu_tota said:


> Chin up buddy....just a test of time.
> 
> You did the best you could, so no regrets.
> 
> They work in strange way...I have seen the seemingly most complex cases getting grant in a couple of months. So no one can predict.


Thanks, worried because as per this link teams have been assigned till Jan 2017 so why has not my status changed.
And this link has been updated in Feb start, a month back teams were assigned to the date I lodged, so why no activity for around 50 days.


----------



## rmg123

mustafa01 said:


> Your application is offshore application and it might some time till a case officer picks up your file. Be patient because as far as I can see you have provided all the documents/evidences


Thanks. DIBP publiushes a link where they mention that COs are assigned to applications lodged by so and so date.
For me as per this link someone should have been assigned 50 days back.
How can it be that no CO has picked up the file since assignment.

I have no issues in waiting but worry as read some odd cases where people are waiting for more than a year with no response, now that kind of limbo waiting will drive me crazy considering some people are given grants within days of lodge.


----------



## rmg123

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am not sure on the response to the following in 'My Health Declaration'. Please could anyone share his/her views.


I did not have the length of stay questions in My Health, I even downloaded the application pdf from immiaccount to double check  has the for mat changed, not sure?



Phattu_tota said:


> 1.) It asks for Identification proof. Shall I enter Aadhar number? If yes, it asks for the issue date and expiry date
> Issue date I can assume to be a date mention on it. What about Expiry date - can i leave it blank?


I marked NO.



Phattu_tota said:


> 2.) It also asks for additional identity proof. Do I need to enter PAN card details (again issue and expiry date is Not applicable)


I did put a driver's license.



Phattu_tota said:


> 3.) Length of the time applicant intends to stay in Australia on the above visa subclass. No idea what to write?
> 
> 4.) Does the applicant intend to apply for a permanent stay in australia within the next 6-12 months?
> (Note: If you select ‘yes’ to the above question to apply for permanent stay in Australia within the next 6-12 months an additional question will display asking whether you wish to have your health assessed for a permanent stay in Australia, that is complete health examinations for a permanent stay level.)
> 
> Shall I mention YES?


I even tried to lodge another My Health application but it did not ask me those questions. Are you sure you are selecting 189 from the drop-down when it asks for the visa you are applying at the start?


----------



## amir577

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> 1. 4 weeks
> 2. If unable to provide in 4 weeks, you need to email C/O within 28 days requesting for more time. Then s/he will give you extension


Hi, quick question, after we have paid for the visa fee, we are able to upload documents like pcc, exp letter, etc, is there a time limit to upload all of the required documents. if there is then how much time do we have to upload complete and concise documents

Regards
Amir


----------



## bibido

hi family. looking for your expert advice. i submitted all the required documents for independent skilled visa subclass189 through an agent in mid septmber 2016.until now i have not received or heared anything. 5 months already. can i call immigration offices australia directly?can somebody provide me wth their phone numbers pliz. or email address.. am getting very worried now coz i kno 3 is the average processing time for this visa. HELP PLEASE!!! Need phone number to call from Namibia or email for inquiring.

Thankd family....


----------



## Phattu_tota

rmg123 said:


> Thanks, worried because as per this link teams have been assigned till Jan 2017 so why has not my status changed.
> And this link has been updated in Feb start, a month back teams were assigned to the date I lodged, so why no activity for around 50 days.


hmmm...worst is that you dont know whom to contact.

I read in one other post - +61 131 881 is the number people contacted. Havent tried myself as I havent reached that far in the process.


----------



## Phattu_tota

rmg123 said:


> I did not have the length of stay questions in My Health, I even downloaded the application pdf from immiaccount to double check  has the for mat changed, not sure?
> 
> 
> I marked NO.
> 
> 
> I did put a driver's license.
> 
> 
> 
> I even tried to lodge another My Health application but it did not ask me those questions. Are you sure you are selecting 189 from the drop-down when it asks for the visa you are applying at the start?



Thanks. I went until the Identity questions, and then before proceeding ahead, thought of getting everything clarified.
Noticed the questions in the PDF named "guidelines-my-health-declarations" shared in other thread. However, I just checked myself, you are right, these questions arent for 189. My bad.

I wonder, you mentioned NO in identify proof and then YES in additional identity proof. Shouldnt it be the other way around if you have only 1 proof.

Am wondering why cant we share Aadhar card number - only thing i see is that it doesnt have Valid from and Valid until dates.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Waiting......*

Mirror Mirror on the wall...
who is the mysterious of all...

Mirror Replied : DIBP.....

20 weeks or 140 days or 4.5 months flew jus like that and my case is still in RECEIVED Status with no update from DIBP so far.

Mirror Mirror on the wall...
who is the most patient of all...

Mirror Replied : All Folks waiting for Oz Grant..

Jus trying to be funny pals.

May God Bless all those waiting for Grants and how I wish to see all of them sharing the Grant news in the coming weeks.


----------



## dbimmi

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.


Code - 261313
partner skills - yes
Total points - 65
Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017

Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
I wish you all a very speedy grant.


----------



## ashvi

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> partner skills - yes
> Total points - 65
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.



Congrats on the direct Grant.
Please can mention the documents you uploaded


----------



## rmg123

Mudassar_SM said:


> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the mysterious of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : DIBP.....
> 
> 20 weeks or 140 days or 4.5 months flew jus like that and my case is still in RECEIVED Status with no update from DIBP so far.
> 
> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the most patient of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : All Folks waiting for Oz Grant..
> 
> Jus trying to be funny pals.
> 
> May God Bless all those waiting for Grants and how I wish to see all of them sharing the Grant news in the coming weeks.


O God. Good Luck.

I was just thinking that if the average processing time is 90 days.
If I see 90% grants within 30 days, just imagine that for other 10% it would take 360 days to get the average to 90 days.

One question: Your signature says you raised a DIBP complaint, how does one do that?


----------



## rmg123

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks. I went until the Identity questions, and then before proceeding ahead, thought of getting everything clarified.
> Noticed the questions in the PDF named "guidelines-my-health-declarations" shared in other thread. However, I just checked myself, you are right, these questions arent for 189. My bad.
> 
> I wonder, you mentioned NO in identify proof and then YES in additional identity proof. Shouldnt it be the other way around if you have only 1 proof.
> 
> Am wondering why cant we share Aadhar card number - only thing i see is that it doesnt have Valid from and Valid until dates.


[ ALL: This is only relevant to Indians ]

So, the "NO" is to the question do you have a NATIONAL identity document.

As per my understanding India officially yet does not have a National identity document, Aadhar has in last one year gained significance but couple of years back it was not. So even though my understanding is rudimentary, I did not get any confirmation that Indian Govt considers Aadhar as a "NATIONAL" identity document.

The "YES" is to other identity documents. Your driver's license, voter id, ration card etc would come into that category, and imho even Aadhaar comes in other identity document.

Experts can comment if I am wrong but that is what I filled my form based upon.


----------



## vikaschandra

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> partner skills - yes
> Total points - 65
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.


Congratulations mate


----------



## dbimmi

ashvi said:


> Congrats on the direct Grant.
> Please can mention the documents you uploaded



Following docs for me and my spouse:

Passport
Birth cert
Marriage Cert
Education Degree and Transcript.
ACS assessment
PTE results
Work reference letters
Tax Docs (Singapore only)
Medical (automated)
PCC (India+Singapore)
Form 80
Form 1221

These are sufficient enough.


----------



## roshand79

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> 
> partner skills - yes
> 
> Total points - 65
> 
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> 
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> 
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> 
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> 
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> 
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.




Congrats buddy

But I thought DIBP is off today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmi

roshand79 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> But I thought DIBP is off today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly... I also Thought the same.


----------



## dbimmi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks Buddy !!!


----------



## roshand79

dbimmi said:


> Surprisingly... I also Thought the same.




Which team processed your file 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmi

roshand79 said:


> Which team processed your file and what's your job code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Job code ; 261313
Team GSM Adelaide


----------



## roshand79

dbimmi said:


> Job code ; 261313
> 
> Team GSM Adelaide




Cool!! All the best for the road ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmi

roshand79 said:


> Cool!! All the best for the road ahead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## suab

Hello guys, 

I am filling up my medical declaration form for 189 visa. One of the columns asks for "if I have previously traveled to Australia or have ever applied for an Australian visa?"
I have had transit visa for Australia in 2015, however I don't have the grant no. To show in that column. 
How do I go ahead?
Please help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmg123

dbimmi said:


> Thanks for your wishes.


Congrats man!
That was quick and seeing DIBP working on Saturday implies what sort of pressure and work they might be to scrutinize each application.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*DIBP Complaint*



rmg123 said:


> O God. Good Luck.
> 
> I was just thinking that if the average processing time is 90 days.
> If I see 90% grants within 30 days, just imagine that for other 10% it would take 360 days to get the average to 90 days.
> 
> One question: Your signature says you raised a DIBP complaint, how does one do that?


Have you reached out to the DIBP Customer Service. I did using this link:

border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service]Compliments[/url], Complaints and Suggestions


----------



## rmg123

Mudassar_SM said:


> Have you reached out to the DIBP Customer Service. I did using this link:
> 
> border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service]Compliments[/url], Complaints and Suggestions


Thanks. Although personally I feel raising that might be moot point I just wish you get a grant soon.
As my application has not completed 90 days so I have not yet made any attempt to contact DIBP as I understand the kind of workload they would have.
While I can completely understand the time it takes to process and pressure DIBP would have I just wish they update on the status from time to time.
Like you my status is received for over 2 months and that there own website states that for all applications lodged till mid-Jan have teams assigned surely.
Stray thoughts come into my mind that if there is a technical glitch with my application and that no one is even looking at my application for e.g. the documents sections lists some groups twice for me, for e.g. Payslips drop down in document list appears twice. For one instance it is blank (though there is a green checkmark against it) and there is a Payslip drop down again which does have the attachments. Could it be that the CO may look at it, get confused that I have no document attached and put the application in a queue instead of reaching out to me that no document has been uploaded?

I have mentioned "intended state of residence" as Unkown and a friend of mine mentioned that was a big mistake. I wonder if that was the case.


----------



## misecmisc

dbimmi said:


> Surprisingly... I also Thought the same.


Congrats friend. Are you sure that you got your grant email today and not yesterday? Can you please check the time when you got your grant email again please? Thanks.


----------



## dbimmi

misecmisc said:


> Congrats friend. Are you sure that you got your grant email today and not yesterday? Can you please check the time when you got your grant email again please? Thanks.


Its today..


----------



## ashvi

dbimmi said:


> Following docs for me and my spouse:
> 
> Passport
> Birth cert
> Marriage Cert
> Education Degree and Transcript.
> ACS assessment
> PTE results
> Work reference letters
> Tax Docs (Singapore only)
> Medical (automated)
> PCC (India+Singapore)
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> These are sufficient enough.



Hello,

For Work Reference, did you provide letter from HR (with company letter head) or references from seniors/colleagues?


----------



## ashvi

*Visa 189*



dbimmi said:


> Following docs for me and my spouse:
> 
> Passport
> Birth cert
> Marriage Cert
> Education Degree and Transcript.
> ACS assessment
> PTE results
> Work reference letters
> Tax Docs (Singapore only)
> Medical (automated)
> PCC (India+Singapore)
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> These are sufficient enough.



Hello,

For Work Reference, did you provide letter from HR (with company letter head) or references from seniors/colleagues?


----------



## dbimmi

ashvi said:


> Hello,
> 
> For Work Reference, did you provide letter from HR (with company letter head) or references from seniors/colleagues?


Reference Letters from HR.


----------



## misecmisc

dbimmi said:


> Its today..


Great friend. Simply great. One more query, just for confirmation:
1. You did not had any CO contact - is it correct?
2. You uploaded your India PCC and Singapore PCC yesterday in your immiaccount and today you got your visa - is it correct?
Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## pkk0574

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> 
> partner skills - yes
> 
> Total points - 65
> 
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> 
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> 
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> 
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> 
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> 
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.




Congratulations!!! Just one question. Did you apply for your India PCC from Singapore? If so, when did you apply and how long did it take?

Regards,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

rmg123 said:


> [ ALL: This is only relevant to Indians ]
> 
> So, the "NO" is to the question do you have a NATIONAL identity document.
> 
> As per my understanding India officially yet does not have a National identity document, Aadhar has in last one year gained significance but couple of years back it was not. So even though my understanding is rudimentary, I did not get any confirmation that Indian Govt considers Aadhar as a "NATIONAL" identity document.
> 
> The "YES" is to other identity documents. Your driver's license, voter id, ration card etc would come into that category, and imho even Aadhaar comes in other identity document.
> 
> Experts can comment if I am wrong but that is what I filled my form based upon.



Completely agree with you. However, I'm a bit skeptical leaving a field as important as National ID. 

I'm thinking from the other side, that if I put Aadhar as National ID (which, atleast it claims to be on the internet and otherwise), what worse can happen. Nothing comes to my mind.

Any opinions anyone?


----------



## Phattu_tota

rmg123 said:


> Thanks. Although personally I feel raising that might be moot point I just wish you get a grant soon.
> As my application has not completed 90 days so I have not yet made any attempt to contact DIBP as I understand the kind of workload they would have.
> While I can completely understand the time it takes to process and pressure DIBP would have I just wish they update on the status from time to time.
> Like you my status is received for over 2 months and that there own website states that for all applications lodged till mid-Jan have teams assigned surely.
> Stray thoughts come into my mind that if there is a technical glitch with my application and that no one is even looking at my application for e.g. the documents sections lists some groups twice for me, for e.g. Payslips drop down in document list appears twice. For one instance it is blank (though there is a green checkmark against it) and there is a Payslip drop down again which does have the attachments. Could it be that the CO may look at it, get confused that I have no document attached and put the application in a queue instead of reaching out to me that no document has been uploaded?
> 
> I have mentioned "intended state of residence" as Unkown and a friend of mine mentioned that was a big mistake. I wonder if that was the case.


See, this is exactly what I mentioned right now....one would not want to take any chances whatsoever, more so when you can find yourself left just guessing what could have been and should have been...

BTW, where does this "intended state of residence" come? I guess this is online application in Immiaccount.

I wish you hear some +ve comms soon.


----------



## Ananyasen

Hi,

My code is 233916
I have lodged my visa on 13th February. 
Can anyone help me understand when CO will be allocated?!


----------



## vikaschandra

Ananyasen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My code is 233916
> I have lodged my visa on 13th February.
> Can anyone help me understand when CO will be allocated?!


It usually takes from a week to 12 weeks


----------



## Asalehin

*189 Waiting period for grant*

Hi Guys, 

Hope you are going well ~

Me and my partner were on 485 VISA before. 

We have submitted my 189 application for 2613 on 18.12017 
Most of the documents were submitted, 19th Feb 

Mine: 

ACS 
Passport
PTE 
FORM 80 
FORM 1221 
Medical done last year 28th Feb 2016 (was not required) 
Defacto certificate. 
Joint bank account statement
PCC -AFP
PCC-Oversease
CV


Partner : (Currently in South Korea)

Passport
FORM 80 
FORM 1221 
Medical done last year 22th Feb 2016(was not required) 
IELTS
PCC -AFP
PCC-Oversease
CV


Case officer got allocated on 8.2.2017 asking for Certified copy of Passport for both of us and my AFP PCC again. Which we submitted on 10.2.2017. 

How long it might take us to get the grant? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dbimmi

misecmisc said:


> Great friend. Simply great. One more query, just for confirmation:
> 1. You did not had any CO contact - is it correct?
> 2. You uploaded your India PCC and Singapore PCC yesterday in your immiaccount and today you got your visa - is it correct?
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Thanks Buddy.

1. No CO Contact. If you upload all required docs then CO contact not required.
2.Yes, I got it next day.


----------



## dbimmi

Asalehin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you are going well ~
> 
> Me and my partner were on 485 VISA before.
> 
> We have submitted my 189 application for 2613 on 18.12017
> Most of the documents were submitted, 19th Feb
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ACS
> Passport
> PTE
> FORM 80
> FORM 1221
> Medical done last year 28th Feb 2016 (was not required)
> Defacto certificate.
> Joint bank account statement
> PCC -AFP
> PCC-Oversease
> CV
> 
> 
> Partner : (Currently in South Korea)
> 
> Passport
> FORM 80
> FORM 1221
> Medical done last year 22th Feb 2016(was not required)
> IELTS
> PCC -AFP
> PCC-Oversease
> CV
> 
> 
> Case officer got allocated on 8.2.2017 asking for Certified copy of Passport for both of us and my AFP PCC again. Which we submitted on 10.2.2017.
> 
> How long it might take us to get the grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance


you can expect it in next 15 days..


----------



## dbimmi

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!! Just one question. Did you apply for your India PCC from Singapore? If so, when did you apply and how long did it take?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


India PCC from Singapore took 3 working days. usually it takes 5 working days(max),


----------



## sultan_azam

Ananyasen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My code is 233916
> I have lodged my visa on 13th February.
> Can anyone help me understand when CO will be allocated?!


within 28 days of visa lodge


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Completely agree with you. However, I'm a bit skeptical leaving a field as important as National ID.
> 
> I'm thinking from the other side, that if I put Aadhar as National ID (which, atleast it claims to be on the internet and otherwise), what worse can happen. Nothing comes to my mind.
> 
> Any opinions anyone?


not mandatory to provide national ID

if you feel like then provide AADHAR, just be sure that the data on AADHAR matches your other documents like spelling of name, father's name, dob, address etc


----------



## dbimmi

Ananyasen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My code is 233916
> I have lodged my visa on 13th February.
> Can anyone help me understand when CO will be allocated?!


Why you are thinking that Co will contact you? If you have done all documentation correctly including Medical and PCC. You can get Direct Grant.


----------



## sultan_azam

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> partner skills - yes
> Total points - 65
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.



congratulations


----------



## dbimmi

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations


Thank You !!


----------



## sprakash85

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> partner skills - yes
> Total points - 65
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.


Congrats!!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> partner skills - yes
> Total points - 65
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.


Hi dbimmi
Did you have CO contact?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmi

sprakash85 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Thanks !!

Good to see that we got invite and lodged visa on same day. you can expect your grant in a week if all docs are in place including medical and PCC.


----------



## sprakash85

dbimmi said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> Good to see that we got invite and lodged visa on same day. you can expect your grant in a week if all docs are in place including medical and PCC.


Hopefully.. did you or any of your contacts/ company HR or referrer get a call for verification from the immigration dept

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmi

sprakash85 said:


> Hi dbimmi
> Did you have CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


No CO Contact. CO will only contact, if any of the document are not in place.


----------



## dbimmi

sprakash85 said:


> Hopefully.. did you or any of your contacts/ company HR or referrer get a call for verification from the immigration dept
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



No.. I dont think so.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Hello members

I am expecting an invite in the next round and was compiling the documents for visa lodge. Can someone answer my following queries:

1) I am not claiming any points for experience. What documents do I still need to provide, if any, in regards to my current employment?

2) I may switch my job next month, probably after I would have lodged my visa. Will it have any impact on my application, will I need to send revised documentation?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Sharoon Gill said:


> Hello members
> 
> I am expecting an invite in the next round and was compiling the documents for visa lodge. Can someone answer my following queries:
> 
> 1) I am not claiming any points for experience. What documents do I still need to provide, if any, in regards to my current employment?
> 
> 2) I may switch my job next month, probably after I would have lodged my visa. Will it have any impact on my application, will I need to send revised documentation?
> 
> Thanks


1. no need to provide employment documents if you arent claiming points for experience

2. if you switch company after visa lodge/invite, inform DIBP using form 1022, it wont have effect on visa application


----------



## Sharoon Gill

sultan_azam said:


> 1. no need to provide employment documents if you arent claiming points for experience
> 
> 2. if you switch company after visa lodge/invite, inform DIBP using form 1022, it wont have effect on visa application


So no hassle of salary slips and reference letters from my current employer, thats cool!!


----------



## sultan_azam

Sharoon Gill said:


> So no hassle of salary slips and reference letters from my current employer, thats cool!!


yeah, those documents are to prove you are working in that organisation in a specific role, since you are not claiming points for experience you can skip providing those documents


----------



## pkk0574

dbimmi said:


> India PCC from Singapore took 3 working days. usually it takes 5 working days(max),




Thanks...did you apply for PCC after you got the invite or earlier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmi

pkk0574 said:


> Thanks...did you apply for PCC after you got the invite or earlier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applied PCC after I got Invite.


----------



## sounddonor

Guys

I am about to fill form 80. It is asking to fill my employment history.

There is a short term non-relevant employment which I did not add to EOI. Is it safe to add that employment to form 80

I am not claiming points for that employment. Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mic490

I quick question, if i have already got positive work experience assessment from EA then still Dibp will do verification ?????


----------



## daussie

Can we provide same reference letters submitted for ACS during visa lodge? (May with payslips for continuous employment)


----------



## shrinivaskk

Is it mandatory to give pay slips or just Form 16 will do to support the employment claims? 

Also, do we need to give the offer letters from the company or a letter used for ACS authentication will do? 

Thanks


----------



## nkverma

shrinivaskk said:


> Is it mandatory to give pay slips or just Form 16 will do to support the employment claims?
> 
> Also, do we need to give the offer letters from the company or a letter used for ACS authentication will do?
> 
> Thanks


Provide as much documentation as you can and preferably stamped as True Copy through authorised Notary.


----------



## dbimmi

sanjeewa said:


> Guys
> 
> I am about to fill form 80. It is asking to fill my employment history.
> 
> There is a short term non-relevant employment which I did not add to EOI. Is it safe to add that employment to form 80
> 
> I am not claiming points for that employment. Please help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.. U can add that.. No harm on it.. I also added those non relevant.


----------



## dbimmi

mic490 said:


> I quick question, if i have already got positive work experience assessment from EA then still Dibp will do verification ?????


Yes.. DIBP can verify any document till they grant Visa. It doesnt matter if you have done the assessment and got positive result.


----------



## sounddonor

dbimmi said:


> Yes.. U can add that.. No harm on it.. I also added those non relevant.




Thanks bro. I was worried about eoi and form 80 mismatch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

nkverma said:


> Provide as much documentation as you can and preferably stamped as True Copy through authorised Notary.



Thanks, 
Do we need to get all the pages of Form 16 notarized or just the main page?


----------



## shrinivaskk

Is there anyone who have got their medicals done before the ITA Invite? 

Some people say that they got their medicals done before the invite and hence the visa was granted directly _(subject to other successful documents)_

There are mixed responses and hence want to check with someone who has got the medicals done before receiving the ITA.

Hence checking with people who have got the Visa Grant directly. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## suab

I guess my post got lost in between the others. 

Hello guys, 

I am filling up my medical declaration form for 189 visa. One of the columns asks for "if I have previously traveled to Australia or have ever applied for an Australian visa?"
I have had transit visa for Australia in 2015, however I don't have the grant no. To show in that column. 
How do I go ahead?
Please help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> partner skills - yes
> Total points - 65
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.


Congrats buddy, quick question, how many years of work exp did you claim, and what did you provide them for verification


----------



## amir577

mic490 said:


> I quick question, if i have already got positive work experience assessment from EA then still Dibp will do verification ?????


Yes, because, ACS donot check if you are employed or not, they only check the authentication of the documents you have uploaded, if you degree is relevant to your code and is your job relevant to your degree. That's it. 

Further verification will be done when you apply for visa, that comes much later


----------



## incyann

Ramshasid said:


> That is a huge relief. What did you write in your CDR, i can see that it turned out positive.


Hello, sorry but I did my assessment through the Australian Qualifications Pathway.


----------



## singhalrobin

chitranjan.ranga said:


> Thanks a lot vikaschandra .. appreciate your suggestion ..


Hi Ranga..Did you find any solution for this? I am also in same boat and wanted to get Indian PCC and Singapore COC but not sure what to attach as requisition letter.


----------



## rathor.17

Hey,

I was applying for Health Declaration and I need some help filling it.
It asked for passport details and later on National Identity Card.
I am an Indian Citizen and don't know what should I fill in it? 
Pan card does not have Date of Issue and Date of Expiry. 
Should I fill the passport details in it or Should I select "No".


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

rathor.17 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was applying for Health Declaration and I need some help filling it.
> It asked for passport details and later on National Identity Card.
> I am an Indian Citizen and don't know what should I fill in it?
> Pan card does not have Date of Issue and Date of Expiry.
> Should I fill the passport details in it or Should I select "No".


Only Passport, and/or Aadhar


----------



## Phattu_tota

Hi guys

I'm in middle of lodging 189 visa for myself, wife, and child
Have the below questions w.r.t the fields in online form:

1.) Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? 
---Is the answer - NO?

2.) Intended state of residence in Australia?

3.) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
-- Do I need to mention details of my parents?

4.) It also asks for Partners recognized qualification?
-- I haven't claimed partners points, still it is asking me for 'recognized' qualification. Shall I enter her highest qualification?


Thanks


----------



## rathor.17

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Only Passport, and/or Aadhar


But Aadhar card does not have Date of Issue and Expiry. I read somewhere in this forum only that India is yet to have a National Identity Card. Is that correct?


----------



## Phattu_tota

rathor.17 said:


> But Aadhar card does not have Date of Issue and Expiry. I read somewhere in this forum only that India is yet to have a National Identity Card. Is that correct?


I've put this as NO...did yesterday. Not sure whether this is the correct choice but many people did the same and got grant.

Even I was inclined to put Aadhar and passport, but after going through the forum, dropped the idea.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

rathor.17 said:


> But Aadhar card does not have Date of Issue and Expiry. I read somewhere in this forum only that India is yet to have a National Identity Card. Is that correct?


Only Passport is Ok


----------



## singhalrobin

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Only Passport is Ok




For submitting visa docs, should all docs be notarized? Submitted all notarized for ACS but there are some other docs required for visa..do we need to notarize them too or color scans can also work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammadtahir

Hello !!!
Anyone who applied for RSA EA Assessment after 17th Jan 2017 on Fast Track and received the assessment result ??
Please update.

Thank You.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

singhalrobin said:


> For submitting visa docs, should all docs be notarized? Submitted all notarized for ACS but there are some other docs required for visa..do we need to notarize them too or color scans can also work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All Black and White docs to be notarized 

Color scans should be uploaded as it is 

TIP: Ensure scanned documents are high quality or else CO will ask to send again


----------



## daussie

singhalrobin said:


> For submitting visa docs, should all docs be notarized? Submitted all notarized for ACS but there are some other docs required for visa..do we need to notarize them too or color scans can also work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


color scans would do


----------



## s66d9t

*Help Needed for Form 47A*

Dear Bro....
I am applying my visa right now after getting ITA. Can you help me on how to upload Form 47A. As in all the options for attachments in myimmi account, I can't find form 47A listed.

Your help is highly appreciated


----------



## Sharoon Gill

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> All Black and White docs to be notarized
> 
> Color scans should be uploaded as it is
> 
> TIP: Ensure scanned documents are high quality or else CO will ask to send again



I had a similar question. The DIBP site says that unless otherwise stated, we should present certified copies (PCC being exception for which original scan is required) in the following link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info

This is contrary to what you guys said, can we clarify? thanks


----------



## zaback21

Sharoon Gill said:


> I had a similar question. The DIBP site says that unless otherwise stated, we should present certified copies (PCC being exception for which original scan is required) in the following link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info
> 
> This is contrary to what you guys said, can we clarify? thanks


Basically, that link only applies to people who are doing paper applications. In paper applications, all copies need to be certified and no original documents need not be send (DIBP doesn't want your original Uni Certificate or Birth Certificate, and so on), except PCC which needs original copies to be send.

Edit: Send all colour scan copy, if Black and White or language other than English,then they needs to be translated and notarised. For pay slips, Black and White doesn't need to be notarized.


----------



## dbimmi

singhalrobin said:


> Hi Ranga..Did you find any solution for this? I am also in same boat and wanted to get Indian PCC and Singapore COC but not sure what to attach as requisition letter.


Hi Buddy,

For India and Singapore attach the invitation letter or visa lodgement acknowledgement letter will will work. I just did it last week.


----------



## dbimmi

shrinivaskk said:


> Is there anyone who have got their medicals done before the ITA Invite?
> 
> Some people say that they got their medicals done before the invite and hence the visa was granted directly _(subject to other successful documents)_
> 
> There are mixed responses and hence want to check with someone who has got the medicals done before receiving the ITA.
> 
> Hence checking with people who have got the Visa Grant directly.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Go with the process... get the invite and do the medical... It is always recommended.
I went for medical after invite and got direct grant.


----------



## dbimmi

amir577 said:


> Congrats buddy, quick question, how many years of work exp did you claim, and what did you provide them for verification


 for number of years I claimed... I provided ;

Reference letters
pay slip from current employers
Tax documents


----------



## Sharoon Gill

zaback21 said:


> Basically, that link only applies to people who are doing paper applications. In paper applications, all copies need to be certified and no original documents need not be send (DIBP doesn't want your original Uni Certificate or Birth Certificate, and so on), except PCC which needs original copies to be send.
> 
> Edit: Send all colour scan copy, if Black and White or language other than English,then they needs to be translated and notarised. For pay slips, Black and White doesn't need to be notarized.


Thanks for the clarification zaback, you are great help on this forum

I asked this question earlier, wouldnt mind again. I am not claiming any points for work experience, so I need not give any documents regarding my employment in my visa lodge, right?


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello dbimmi,

First of all congrats for your grant.
you got super fast grant.
17 feb pcc and next day grant wow super.

My timline is same as yours.

Did you notarized your India PCC and Singapore COC?

I received189 invite on 01 feb (261313).
Got India PCC on 03 Feb and Singapore COC and Medicals on 10 Feb.

Visa lodged on 10 Feb and uploaded all docs on the same day.

Passport
Birth Cert
Marriage Cert
SINGAPORE ID
Affidavit for name change aftr marriage
Last 3yr family travel tickets

PTE result + sent online
ACS report

All edu docs cert + trscts

All reference letters
All offer letters
All exp and relieving letters
80 pay slips out of 84 pay slips.
All Form 16s + all Singapore tax assessments.
Last 6 years bank stmnt.

INDIA PCC AND SINGAPORE COC

MEDICALS CLEARED ON NEXT DAY.


anything I missed?


----------



## sultan_azam

daussie said:


> Can we provide same reference letters submitted for ACS during visa lodge? (May with payslips for continuous employment)


yes we can


----------



## sultan_azam

shrinivaskk said:


> Is it mandatory to give pay slips or just Form 16 will do to support the employment claims?
> 
> Also, do we need to give the offer letters from the company or a letter used for ACS authentication will do?
> 
> Thanks


reference letter which indicates roles and responsibilities is heart of PR process

documents beyond this are to make the claim solid regarding your employment with an organization. Eg Salary slip, corresponding bank a/c statement, tax documents etc


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm in middle of lodging 189 visa for myself, wife, and child
> Have the below questions w.r.t the fields in online form:
> 
> 1.) Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> ---Is the answer - NO?
> 
> 2.) Intended state of residence in Australia?
> 
> 3.) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> -- Do I need to mention details of my parents?
> 
> 4.) It also asks for Partners recognized qualification?
> -- I haven't claimed partners points, still it is asking me for 'recognized' qualification. Shall I enter her highest qualification?
> 
> 
> Thanks


i think answers be like

1. YES
2. Write any state which you prefer at the moment, it will not be a binding condition
3. No, parents are considered member of family unit. leave that question as blank or NO
4. mention her highest qualification


----------



## sultan_azam

singhalrobin said:


> For submitting visa docs, should all docs be notarized? Submitted all notarized for ACS but there are some other docs required for visa..do we need to notarize them too or color scans can also work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i submitted color scan of documents, havnt notarized any document


----------



## sultan_azam

s66d9t said:


> Dear Bro....
> I am applying my visa right now after getting ITA. Can you help me on how to upload Form 47A. As in all the options for attachments in myimmi account, I can't find form 47A listed.
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated


http://www.border.gov.au/forms/documents/47a.pdf

but why do you need this form ?


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> i think answers be like
> 
> 1. YES
> 2. Write any state which you prefer at the moment, it will not be a binding condition
> 3. No, parents are considered member of family unit. leave that question as blank or NO
> 4. mention her highest qualification


Many thanks Sultan

If I write YES in first question, who will that person be. My wife? Well, both my wife and child are dependents, and hence the confusion.

For 4th question, I am confused on the word "recognised". Is it like...from a recognised university?


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Many thanks Sultan
> 
> If I write YES in first question, who will that person be. My wife? Well, both my wife and child are dependents, and hence the confusion.
> 
> For 4th question, I am confused on the word "recognised". Is it like...from a recognised university?


yes, your wife also has custody rights of the child. it wont be a problem as wife is also included in the visa application

as far as i understand recognised here means vetted by competent australian authority, but this vetting is not required if not claiming partner points, so just write your wife's highest qualification and go ahead.


----------



## dbimmi

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello dbimmi,
> 
> First of all congrats for your grant.
> you got super fast grant.
> 17 feb pcc and next day grant wow super.
> 
> My timline is same as yours.
> 
> Did you notarized your India PCC and Singapore COC?
> 
> I received189 invite on 01 feb (261313).
> Got India PCC on 03 Feb and Singapore COC and Medicals on 10 Feb.
> 
> Visa lodged on 10 Feb and uploaded all docs on the same day.
> 
> Passport
> Birth Cert
> Marriage Cert
> SINGAPORE ID
> Affidavit for name change aftr marriage
> Last 3yr family travel tickets
> 
> PTE result + sent online
> ACS report
> 
> All edu docs cert + trscts
> 
> All reference letters
> All offer letters
> All exp and relieving letters
> 80 pay slips out of 84 pay slips.
> All Form 16s + all Singapore tax assessments.
> Last 6 years bank stmnt.
> 
> INDIA PCC AND SINGAPORE COC
> 
> MEDICALS CLEARED ON NEXT DAY.
> 
> 
> anything I missed?


 Yes.. u missed the following based on what u mentioned above:
1 Form 80
2. Form 1221

Upload these 2 docs ASAp for u and your spouse.


----------



## zanzoun

as per the current trend. how much it will take to get the CO assigned?


----------



## sultan_azam

zanzoun said:


> as per the current trend. how much it will take to get the CO assigned?


less than 28 days


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> yes, your wife also has custody rights of the child. it wont be a problem as wife is also included in the visa application
> 
> as far as i understand recognised here means vetted by competent australian authority, but this vetting is not required if not claiming partner points, so just write your wife's highest qualification and go ahead.


Hmmm...okay.. will continue with rest of the sections and then form 80...will pour in more queries! 

Thanks again.


----------



## incyann

Sharoon Gill said:


> I had a similar question. The DIBP site says that unless otherwise stated, we should present certified copies (PCC being exception for which original scan is required) in the following link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info
> 
> 
> 
> This is contrary to what you guys said, can we clarify? thanks




If you're worried and are in a dilemma, just certify all of them. I did that to keep a peace of mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

Hi Friends

Morning.
I am trying to deduce a pattern so could you please share the below info ?

Has anyone got a grant after having CO contact in between 15th Jan 2017 to February 15th, 2017? 

This may imply, that you have lodged visa on Jan 4th, 2017 invitation cycle and had CO contact somewhere in the second fortnight of January 2017?

Thanks
Rupesh


----------



## RupeshP89

Hi Friends

Morning.

I am trying to deduce a pattern so could you please share the below info ?

Has anyone got a grant after having CO contact in between 15th Jan 2017 to February 15th, 2017? The contact can be 1st, 2nd , 3rd or nth.

This may imply, that you have lodged visa on Jan 4th, 2017 invitation cycle and had CO contact somewhere in the second fortnight of January 2017?

Thanks
Rupesh

ANZCode: 261312

Points : 65

Invitation: Feb 1st 2017

CO Contact 1: 14th Feb 2017
Requested Info: Overseas Income, Australia Work reference

Information Provided: 14th Feb 2017

Status: Assessment in Progress


----------



## AUDream2017

Thanks for the reply. Sorry I forgot to mention. I already uploaded form 80 and 1221 on 10 feb for both of us.

Do we need to upload noterized PCCs?


----------



## incyann

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry I forgot to mention. I already uploaded form 80 and 1221 on 10 feb for both of us.
> 
> Do we need to upload noterized PCCs?


Not necessary if it's an original hi-res colour scan. But to keep a peace of mind, certify them as well.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Morning.
> I am trying to deduce a pattern so could you please share the below info ?
> 
> Has anyone got a grant after having CO contact in between 15th Jan 2017 to February 15th, 2017?
> 
> This may imply, that you have lodged visa on Jan 4th, 2017 invitation cycle and had CO contact somewhere in the second fortnight of January 2017?
> 
> Thanks
> Rupesh


Hi - i am with you on this


----------



## amir577

dbimmi said:


> for number of years I claimed... I provided ;
> 
> Reference letters
> pay slip from current employers
> Tax documents


Tax documents from latest company or all companies


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi - i am with you on this



Thank you so much Abhinav, I am just consolidating them in a spreadsheet. 

As we both had IP on 13 and 14th, if my prediction is right, then we should be either contacted by CO or granted PR during the same time.

Also considering 14day turnaround time, our application may likely be revisited sometime next week.


Regards
Rupesh


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

RupeshP89 said:


> Thank you so much Abhinav, I am just consolidating them in a spreadsheet.
> 
> As we both had IP on 13 and 14th, if my prediction is right, then we should be either contacted by CO or granted PR during the same time.
> 
> Also considering 14day turnaround time, our application may likely be revisited sometime next week.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupesh


Great and All the best!

GSM Brisbane says "We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information"


----------



## ashishjain

*Wait continues..*

59 Days since lodgement !

35 Days since CO Contact !





gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhalrobin

dbimmi said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> For India and Singapore attach the invitation letter or visa lodgement acknowledgement letter will will work. I just did it last week.




Thanks a lot buddy. Couple of more queries:

1. For indian pcc is it the bls centre?

2. For Singapore COC , do we need raise appeal first on e services on SPF site? Normally how much time does Singapore COC takes?

3. I dont have birth certificate so thinking to apply from BLS centre? Did you also apply from there or you had already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie

ashishjain said:


> 59 Days since lodgement !
> 
> 35 Days since CO Contact !



Hi

I guess, Only working days can be counted.

And according to my some analysis. they contacted after 1st CO allocation around *34* to *38* days(Only Weekdays excluding Australian Public Holidays.)


----------



## ashishjain

Hi Anni,

Thanks for sharing the analysis. I did too at my end and the results are matching. That's great ! A Good Omen !

34 to 38 Working Days since last CO Contact lies between 6th March to 10th March (the week that matches astrology prediction as well as data analysis)

With Kind Regards and Good Wishes,



Annichristie said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess, Only working days can be counted.
> 
> And according to my some analysis. they contacted after 1st CO allocation around *34* to *38* days(Only Weekdays excluding Australian Public Holidays.)






ashishjain said:


> I studied astrology as hobby and today, thought to predict my visa grant. My stars are aligned and they clearly says that I will immigrate and will stay abroad for quite a long time but will come back later on to home country (after 7-8 years).
> 
> The best time for Visa Grant letter to come in my inbox is between Feb 27 - Mar 10. If I missed this then it will be a long wait until May.
> 
> I also analyzed the myimmitracker and considering that I am expecting to get grant by March 18 (i.e. 70% people received their grant with in 60 days of CO Contact)
> 
> Anything could happen, but obviously like anyone, I don't want to be in the 30% !
> 
> PS: I predicted my son's birth date and it was 100% correct. Let's wait and watch !


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




At least 3 so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ashishjain said:


> Hi Anni,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the analysis. I did too at my end and the results are matching. That's great ! A Good Omen !
> 
> 
> 
> 34 to 38 Working Days since last CO Contact lies between 6th March to 10th March (the week that matches astrology prediction as well as data analysis)
> 
> 
> 
> With Kind Regards and Good Wishes,




I am sure very soon you will get more enquires about the prediction. Keep your mobile and data fully charged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ibbz87

my UK pcc ecpired on 2nd feb.
now my fear starts that what if the co ask for it now after paying vac2 and this could delay the process yet again.
although i have not visited uk after issuance of my uk pcc.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> my UK pcc ecpired on 2nd feb.
> now my fear starts that what if the co ask for it now after paying vac2 and this could delay the process yet again.
> although i have not visited uk after issuance of my uk pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Don't worry abt anything post payment. CO knows all these things before sending the invoice. It's time for you to relax and start your journey related activities. Your next post should be about the grant email. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> Don't worry abt anything post payment. CO knows all these things before sending the invoice. It's time for you to relax and start your journey related activities. Your next post should be about the grant email. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


thanks man.
hopefully inshAllah.
i was just worries because only day before yesterday someone got grant and once they paid vac2 then after 2 months of it co asked to upload original singapore pcc.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> thanks man.
> hopefully inshAllah.
> i was just worries because only day before yesterday someone got grant and once they paid vac2 then after 2 months of it co asked to upload original singapore pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




That should be a rare one. 1/1000. But still there is a different between original pcc and new PCC. May be the applicant might have send the low quality black and white copy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## suab

Hi guys,
I haven't lodged the visa yet, but I am planning to go for the medical assessment. 
I have submitted the medical declaration application stating that I haven't lodged the 189 application yet. 

Can someone help me figure out how do I go ahead?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

Hi seniors,

can any one provide a particular format for work reference letter, which they used in their visa application

Regards
Amir


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

amir577 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> can any one provide a particular format for work reference letter, which they used in their visa application
> 
> Regards
> Amir


http://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## amir577

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> http://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


Thanks but this is almost the same experience letter i provided in ACS assessment, will that work here too


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

amir577 said:


> Thanks but this is almost the same experience letter i provided in ACS assessment, will that work here too


Yes, the same will work


----------



## ranagarima14

ashishjain said:


> 59 Days since lodgement !
> 
> 35 Days since CO Contact !


Ashish I have same timeline :fingerscrossed:


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Anybody here, who submitted 189 visa application between 11Feb-14Feb? Also anybody here who submitted 189 visa application between 16Feb-20Feb? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## incyann

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody here, who submitted 189 visa application between 11Feb-14Feb? Also anybody here who submitted 189 visa application between 16Feb-20Feb? Please suggest. Thanks.


I submitted mine on the 9th.


----------



## Kvaidya

dbimmi said:


> for number of years I claimed... I provided ;
> 
> Reference letters
> pay slip from current employers
> Tax documents


I want to know, to prove the work experience, if we can give relieving letter or experience letter instead of referral letter from previous employer in the visa lodging?


----------



## Hisenberg786

Hello Expats,
Did anyone among those who lodged visa on 30 jan 2017 get a CO contact?
Regards,


----------



## bigm0n

Hisenberg786 said:


> Hello Expats,
> Did anyone among those who lodged visa on 30 jan 2017 get a CO contact?
> Regards,


Too early mate to expect CO Contact. Wait till end of FEB.


----------



## scorpionking

RupeshP89 said:


> Thank you so much Abhinav, I am just consolidating them in a spreadsheet.
> 
> As we both had IP on 13 and 14th, if my prediction is right, then we should be either contacted by CO or granted PR during the same time.
> 
> Also considering 14day turnaround time, our application may likely be revisited sometime next week.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupesh


Guys - I responded to CO on 13-Feb, and in the queue with you.

Rupesh - How do you know that the turnaround time is 14 days? Check the myimmitracker for the pattern, and there are many people waiting for more than 14 days after responded to CO.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

scorpionking said:


> Guys - I responded to CO on 13-Feb, and in the queue with you.
> 
> Rupesh - How do you know that the turnaround time is 14 days? Check the myimmitracker for the pattern, and there are many people waiting for more than 14 days after responded to CO.


hi - please update your signature 

turn around time is 6 weeks from CO contact as per generic reply mail from GSM brisbane


----------



## Krish29

bigm0n said:


> Too early mate to expect CO Contact. Wait till end of FEB.


@hisenberg786
I didn't get any contact yet...but one my friend who lodged on Jan28 for same code 263111 hd received email from CO on Feb 15th.... I really don't understand the pattern...so I'm waiting

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

Krish29 said:


> @hisenberg786
> I didn't get any contact yet...but one my friend who lodged on Jan28 for same code 263111 hd received email from CO on Feb 15th.... I really don't understand the pattern...so I'm waiting
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


His application might have been assigned to a different CO location than yours. I see that Adelaide responds quicker than Brisbane. 

At the same time, we saw that one of the members lodged on 2nd Feb got the grant on 18-Feb.


----------



## Ismail_Aus

ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
CO Contacted : Jan 23 2017
PCC : Jan 10 2017
Medical : Jan 3 2017
VISA Grant : Feb 20 2017

Thanks to Expat. Lot of guidance from this website....


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

I would like to seek some information on Visa 190 processing. Hope someone with some experience can advise me. I believe it has priority processing compared to Visa 189 application. 

1. How long did it take for CO allocation? 
2. Since its priority processing, do they still do employment verification? 
3. Did they make verification with current employment? I didn't tell my HR on my migration plan. I'm expecting a promotion soon so I don't want to take any chances. That's why wondering if CO does verification with latest employment. 
4. Finally, how long did it take to get the grant after all documents were uploaded? 

Thanks!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Ismail_Aus said:


> ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
> ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
> PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
> PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
> EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
> Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
> VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
> CO Contacted : Jan 23 2017
> PCC : Jan 10 2017
> Medical : Jan 3 2017
> VISA Grant : Feb 20 2017
> 
> Thanks to Expat. Lot of guidance from this website....


Awesome dude 

Please share ANZSCO code, Processing Team (brisbane / adelaide), CO Contact reason and CO Respond date


----------



## bibido

hi guys. 
anybody with DIBP phone numbrs to call outside Australia or email address please. wanna contact for applucation inquiries. Thanks fo your help.


----------



## dbimmi

Kvaidya said:


> I want to know, to prove the work experience, if we can give relieving letter or experience letter instead of referral letter from previous employer in the visa lodging?


You can provided those letter but the letter should have following details

duration of working
designation
hours worked
job responsibilties


----------



## dbimmi

singhalrobin said:


> Thanks a lot buddy. Couple of more queries:
> 
> 1. For indian pcc is it the bls centre?
> 
> 2. For Singapore COC , do we need raise appeal first on e services on SPF site? Normally how much time does Singapore COC takes?
> 
> 3. I dont have birth certificate so thinking to apply from BLS centre? Did you also apply from there or you had already?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. For indian pcc is it the bls centre? -- Yes
2. For Singapore COC , do we need raise appeal first on e services on SPF site? Normally how much time does Singapore COC takes?


Ans -yes u need to appeal first. Singapore COC may take 2 weeks.

3. I dont have birth certificate so thinking to apply from BLS centre? Did you also apply from there or you had already?

Ans-- if u need.. u can apply


----------



## dbimmi

amir577 said:


> Tax documents from latest company or all companies


tax documents are for the year.. not from particular company.


----------



## ibbz87

bibido said:


> hi guys.
> anybody with DIBP phone numbrs to call outside Australia or email address please. wanna contact for applucation inquiries. Thanks fo your help.


tbh i would not recommend you to call.
i called today and kept waiting ror someone to answer it but aftwe anxiously waiting for nearly 70 min i disconnected, landed me nearly 2000 pkr bill for this

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

dbimmi said:


> 1. For indian pcc is it the bls centre? -- Yes


What is this bls centre? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

ibbz87 said:


> tbh i would not recommend you to call.
> i called today and kept waiting ror someone to answer it but aftwe anxiously waiting for nearly 70 min i disconnected, landed me nearly 2000 pkr bill for this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Which team is processing your application - Adelaide or Brisbane? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ibbz87

misecmisc said:


> Which team is processing your application - Adelaide or Brisbane? Please suggest. Thanks.


adelaide

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Has somebody observed what is the current trend of waiting duration between visa application submit date and first CO contact for 189 visa applications? Also these days usually after how many days of submitting visa application, does a CO get allocated to a 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## mchandna

Hi All,

I got a query from CO Adelaide requesting for birth certificate.

As I was born before 1989 and my birth isn't registered, please help with alternative document/affidavit that can be supplied.

I do have my school certificate as well as passport mentioning the date of birth.

Hope for a quick response.

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

mchandna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a query from CO Adelaide requesting for birth certificate.
> 
> As I was born before 1989 and my birth isn't registered, please help with alternative document/affidavit that can be supplied.
> 
> I do have my school certificate as well as passport mentioning the date of birth.
> 
> Hope for a quick response.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which document have you uploaded initially in your 189 visa application for evidence of date of birth?


----------



## kvirlive

misecmisc said:


> Which document have you uploaded initially in your 189 visa application for evidence of date of birth?



Your passport should be enough.


----------



## bibido

Any email address for brisbame processing team?


----------



## singhalrobin

misecmisc said:


> What is this bls centre? Please suggest. Thanks.




Its the authorized visa and consular services provider for high commission of india in singapore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

misecmisc said:


> Which document have you uploaded initially in your 189 visa application for evidence of date of birth?



Thanks for the revert.


I provided passport as a reference document. Is there any other additional document that I need to provide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

kvirlive said:


> Your passport should be enough.




Thanks for the revert.

With passport, do we need to provide additional information/affidavit/document to suffice this query.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

You can upload 10th board certificate and you can submit affidavit as well for birth proof


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> You can upload 10th board certificate and you can submit affidavit as well for birth proof


Is passport not sufficient for date of birth proof? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

bibido said:


> Any email address for brisbame processing team?


[email protected] 

I didnt give you this


----------



## mchandna

AUDream2017 said:


> You can upload 10th board certificate and you can submit affidavit as well for birth proof




Thanks for the revert.


Can you please help me on the wording of the affidavit that would suffice My cause. 

Great if you provide a sample for reference.

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

Friend dont worry. You dont need any format. Contact notary person they would have ready format for birth proof affidavit. You just carry passport, 10th certificate. I think these two doc are enough.
Its just 1 hr job max.


----------



## mchandna

AUDream2017 said:


> Friend dont worry. You dont need any format. Contact notary person they would have ready format for birth proof affidavit. You just carry passport, 10th certificate. I think these two doc are enough.
> Its just 1 hr job max.




Sure, thanks a ton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry I forgot to mention. I already uploaded form 80 and 1221 on 10 feb for both of us.
> 
> Do we need to upload noterized PCCs?


notarization of pcc not required


----------



## sultan_azam

Ismail_Aus said:


> ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
> ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
> PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
> PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
> EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
> Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
> VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
> CO Contacted : Jan 23 2017
> PCC : Jan 10 2017
> Medical : Jan 3 2017
> VISA Grant : Feb 20 2017
> 
> Thanks to Expat. Lot of guidance from this website....


Congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I would like to seek some information on Visa 190 processing. Hope someone with some experience can advise me. I believe it has priority processing compared to Visa 189 application.
> 
> 1. How long did it take for CO allocation?
> 2. Since its priority processing, do they still do employment verification?
> 3. Did they make verification with current employment? I didn't tell my HR on my migration plan. I'm expecting a promotion soon so I don't want to take any chances. That's why wondering if CO does verification with latest employment.
> 4. Finally, how long did it take to get the grant after all documents were uploaded?
> 
> Thanks!


1. less than 28 days after visa lodge
2. yes, if they wish they can do employment verification
3. employment verification could be with any employer, to be safe take a reference letter from HR stating you want to apply for Australian tourist visa 
4. visa processing time depends on document submitted and verifications


----------



## sultan_azam

mchandna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a query from CO Adelaide requesting for birth certificate.
> 
> As I was born before 1989 and my birth isn't registered, please help with alternative document/affidavit that can be supplied.
> 
> I do have my school certificate as well as passport mentioning the date of birth.
> 
> Hope for a quick response.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i submitted matriculation certificate as DOB proof/birth certificate 

i am born before 1989


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Medical History Declaration*

Hi

One of the medical history check points under My health declaration reads:

_Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the
counter medication and natural supplements)? Please list_

Well, my wife is taking medicine for Thyroid. I really am not sure whether the answer to the above query is Yes or No. I checked with 4 panel hospitals. 2 said Yes and other 2 No

Unlike India, each and every record is related here. So I dont want to take any chance whatsoever, and for safer side, I should write YES, and then provide details of medicine

Question is - Will this be a blocker? Do we have cases where people have mentioned a Yes and went through hassle free.......just being over cautious!


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> One of the medical history check points under My health declaration reads:
> 
> _Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the
> counter medication and natural supplements)? Please list_
> 
> Well, my wife is taking medicine for Thyroid. I really am not sure whether the answer to the above query is Yes or No. I checked with 4 panel hospitals. 2 said Yes and other 2 No
> 
> Unlike India, each and every record is related here. So I dont want to take any chance whatsoever, and for safer side, I should write YES, and then provide details of medicine
> 
> Question is - Will this be a blocker? Do we have cases where people have mentioned a Yes and went through hassle free.......just being over cautious!


mention YES, it wont be a blocker


----------



## dbimmi

misecmisc said:


> What is this bls centre? Please suggest. Thanks.


This is a embassy center for Indians living in Singapore.


----------



## karthikag25

Hi
I have updated my EOI under accounting -2211 and auditing - 2212 with 70 points on 30th Jan 2017. Any idea how long will it take for an invitation? 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## carpenterrn

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> One of the medical history check points under My health declaration reads:
> 
> _Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the
> counter medication and natural supplements)? Please list_
> 
> Well, my wife is taking medicine for Thyroid. I really am not sure whether the answer to the above query is Yes or No. I checked with 4 panel hospitals. 2 said Yes and other 2 No
> 
> Unlike India, each and every record is related here. So I dont want to take any chance whatsoever, and for safer side, I should write YES, and then provide details of medicine
> 
> Question is - Will this be a blocker? Do we have cases where people have mentioned a Yes and went through hassle free.......just being over cautious!


This is NOT a big deal. Probably the single most prescribed med on the planet. I would just mark yes and move on....


----------



## carpenterrn

So, Question: 

Getting ready to lodge my application, got all my documents together. I went to the IRS (our tax authority) website and downloaded my yearly pay statements for the last 10 years. The problem is, they are all in black and white, including the IRS logo. 

I know that black and white documents are supposed to be notarized, with a statemnts saying something like " I certify that this is a true copy of the original" My big problem is that a simple notary is not allowed to do this in my state. They are only allowed to notarize my signature. For my skills assessment documents I had to go see a legal practitioner to do this. Cost me hundreds of dollars. 

That, plus the fact that these aren't "original" documents anyway, just some things I printed off line... Do you guys think I am OK in skipping th "certified copy" step and just uploading them as they are? I have all my reference letters, etc from the jobs. Can I just upload the pay statements without the "certified copy" thing? I am trying for a direct grant....


----------



## sprakash85

Hisenberg786 said:


> Hello Expats,
> Did anyone among those who lodged visa on 30 jan 2017 get a CO contact?
> Regards,


I have got a CO contact from GSM Adelaide on 18th Feb. My lodgement date is 2nd Feb. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cvv209

Hi

I need experts help please. My agent is asking to provide my spouse education documents and employment documents and proofs like payslips and form 16 for visa application submission. We have not claimed spouse points for Invitation. So when we are not claiming points, still do we need to provide all employment proofs?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

karthikag25 said:


> Hi
> I have updated my EOI under accounting -2211 and auditing - 2212 with 70 points on 30th Jan 2017. Any idea how long will it take for an invitation?
> Thanks in advance..


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Analysis010217.pdf


----------



## Annichristie

Ismail_Aus said:


> ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
> ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
> PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
> PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
> EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
> Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
> VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
> CO Contacted : Jan 23 2017
> PCC : Jan 10 2017
> Medical : Jan 3 2017
> VISA Grant : Feb 20 2017
> 
> Thanks to Expat. Lot of guidance from this website....


Hi Ismail,

Congrats for your visa Grant.

Can you please confirm, Which ACS Code did you apply a Visa for?

Thanks
Ann


----------



## andreyx108b

carpenterrn said:


> So, Question:
> 
> Getting ready to lodge my application, got all my documents together. I went to the IRS (our tax authority) website and downloaded my yearly pay statements for the last 10 years. The problem is, they are all in black and white, including the IRS logo.
> 
> I know that black and white documents are supposed to be notarized, with a statemnts saying something like " I certify that this is a true copy of the original" My big problem is that a simple notary is not allowed to do this in my state. They are only allowed to notarize my signature. For my skills assessment documents I had to go see a legal practitioner to do this. Cost me hundreds of dollars.
> 
> That, plus the fact that these aren't "original" documents anyway, just some things I printed off line... Do you guys think I am OK in skipping th "certified copy" step and just uploading them as they are? I have all my reference letters, etc from the jobs. Can I just upload the pay statements without the "certified copy" thing? I am trying for a direct grant....


I had the same for ACS: docs from IRS and payslips too... i explained that these are online versions and they were accepted.


----------



## AUDream2017

Many congrats Ismil.
It seems that you did pcc and medical before co contact, so what co requested on 23 jan?


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> One of the medical history check points under My health declaration reads:
> 
> _Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the
> counter medication and natural supplements)? Please list_
> 
> Well, my wife is taking medicine for Thyroid. I really am not sure whether the answer to the above query is Yes or No. I checked with 4 panel hospitals. 2 said Yes and other 2 No
> 
> Unlike India, each and every record is related here. So I dont want to take any chance whatsoever, and for safer side, I should write YES, and then provide details of medicine
> 
> Question is - Will this be a blocker? Do we have cases where people have mentioned a Yes and went through hassle free.......just being over cautious!


You got to be honest and say yes.


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> my UK pcc ecpired on 2nd feb.
> now my fear starts that what if the co ask for it now after paying vac2 and this could delay the process yet again.
> although i have not visited uk after issuance of my uk pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




It will most likely be ok. However, why would't you get a new uk pcc and upload it - just to avoid any (although very unlikely) issues? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

cvv209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need experts help please. My agent is asking to provide my spouse education documents and employment documents and proofs like payslips and form 16 for visa application submission. We have not claimed spouse points for Invitation. So when we are not claiming points, still do we need to provide all employment proofs?


Education documents and English language proficiency letter from college are fine, no need of employment documents if you are not claiming points, I don't know why he is asking payslip and all its ok to attach her relieving or offer letter but it's not mandatory though 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> It will most likely be ok. However, why would't you get a new uk pcc and upload it - just to avoid any (although very unlikely) issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well there are couple of issues, i dont have 2 proof of addresses from here in pak as none of bills is in my name.
secondly they will ship it to pak and can take 6 weeks to deliver.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

Hi All,

Should I scan and attach old passport ( which is expiring in a week and my wife's which expires in 6 months ?) while lodging visa application ? We both have renewed our passports, and I think we should give the new ones ?

Any idea ?


----------



## bibido

hi guys. need your help please. i did my visa application thru an agent but its taking pretty too long, 5 months, no respnse since all the documents were submitted.Can i do a follow up with the immigration alone?i have all the application details. pliz help.Thanks.


----------



## elmoro14

biggy85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Should I scan and attach old passport ( which is expiring in a week and my wife's which expires in 6 months ?) while lodging visa application ? We both have renewed our passports, and I think we should give the new ones ?
> 
> Any idea ?


yes attach both, i got asked by the CO to attach to renew my passport because it had less than 6 months on it.

if the data you used to write your application is from the old passport then you should go to "update us" panel and then "change passport details" and enter your new details


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

biggy85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Should I scan and attach old passport ( which is expiring in a week and my wife's which expires in 6 months ?) while lodging visa application ? We both have renewed our passports, and I think we should give the new ones ?
> 
> Any idea ?


New ones


----------



## biggy85

Silly question maybe? 

The university/college name in Form 80 explicitly mentions - "no abbreviations". I am unable to mention the name because of space constraints. I am thinking, abbreviate and fill in the details at the end of form 80 for additional details?


----------



## Poooy

Hello to all the wonderful people in this community. Happy to say that we have got the grant today morning. Cant thank you people enough for all the help and support.

261313
ACS : Dec 19 2016
PTE : Dec 20 2016
EOI Submitted : Dec 27 2016(70 points -30+15+20+5)
Invite Received : Jan 04 2017
Medical : Jan 14th 2017
PCC : Feb 03 2017
Visa Lodged : Feb 08 2017
Grant : Feb 21 2017

Thanks again, and all the best to the people waiting for the grants.


----------



## Poooy

biggy85 said:


> Silly question maybe?
> 
> The university/college name in Form 80 explicitly mentions - "no abbreviations". I am unable to mention the name because of space constraints. I am thinking, abbreviate and fill in the details at the end of form 80 for additional details?


What i did was, filled up the name without abbreviations for the space available and mentioned the rest in the additional details part..


----------



## incyann

Poooy said:


> Hello to all the wonderful people in this community. Happy to say that we have got the grant today morning. Cant thank you people enough for all the help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> 261313
> 
> ACS : Dec 19 2016
> 
> PTE : Dec 20 2016
> 
> EOI Submitted : Dec 27 2016(70 points -30+15+20+5)
> 
> Invite Received : Jan 04 2017
> 
> Medical : Jan 14th 2017
> 
> PCC : Feb 03 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged : Feb 08 2017
> 
> Grant : Feb 21 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, and all the best to the people waiting for the grants.



Congrats!

I applied mine on the 9th! Hoping to get mine some time this week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

Congrats Pooy
Super fast grant.

Did you upload notarized pcc?
What kind of documents you provided for work experience?


----------



## Suby10

Poooy said:


> Hello to all the wonderful people in this community. Happy to say that we have got the grant today morning. Cant thank you people enough for all the help and support.
> 
> 261313
> ACS : Dec 19 2016
> PTE : Dec 20 2016
> EOI Submitted : Dec 27 2016(70 points -30+15+20+5)
> Invite Received : Jan 04 2017
> Medical : Jan 14th 2017
> PCC : Feb 03 2017
> Visa Lodged : Feb 08 2017
> Grant : Feb 21 2017
> 
> Thanks again, and all the best to the people waiting for the grants.


Congrats Poooy! Any employment verification done for you? Tq.


----------



## Suby10

Poooy said:


> Hello to all the wonderful people in this community. Happy to say that we have got the grant today morning. Cant thank you people enough for all the help and support.
> 
> 261313
> ACS : Dec 19 2016
> PTE : Dec 20 2016
> EOI Submitted : Dec 27 2016(70 points -30+15+20+5)
> Invite Received : Jan 04 2017
> Medical : Jan 14th 2017
> PCC : Feb 03 2017
> Visa Lodged : Feb 08 2017
> Grant : Feb 21 2017
> 
> Thanks again, and all the best to the people waiting for the grants.


Congrats Poooy! Any employment verification done for you? Tq.


----------



## kvirlive

Poooy said:


> Hello to all the wonderful people in this community. Happy to say that we have got the grant today morning. Cant thank you people enough for all the help and support.
> 
> 261313
> ACS : Dec 19 2016
> PTE : Dec 20 2016
> EOI Submitted : Dec 27 2016(70 points -30+15+20+5)
> Invite Received : Jan 04 2017
> Medical : Jan 14th 2017
> PCC : Feb 03 2017
> Visa Lodged : Feb 08 2017
> Grant : Feb 21 2017
> 
> Thanks again, and all the best to the people waiting for the grants.


Congratulations to you !!
Do you mind if you can share detailed history of any significant communications, hurdles, resolutions you came across in your journey from day you got invite up to the day you got your grant ? this would be great piece of information for many here.


----------



## Poooy

AUDream2017 said:


> Congrats Pooy
> Super fast grant.
> 
> Did you upload notarized pcc?
> What kind of documents you provided for work experience?


No, color scan only.

For work ex, usual docs, stat decl, salary slips, bank statements, 26AS for tax, PF , offer/appraisal letters.

And there was no verification done as far as i am aware..


----------



## AUDream2017

Thanks Pooy

I lodged application on 10 feb with all docs even extra docs.
And medicals got cleared for all applicants.

Hope this/next week will get atleast some update


----------



## adckbj88

biggy85 said:


> Silly question maybe?
> 
> The university/college name in Form 80 explicitly mentions - "no abbreviations". I am unable to mention the name because of space constraints. I am thinking, abbreviate and fill in the details at the end of form 80 for additional details?


Capture the name in the additional details section,


----------



## biggy85

adckbj88 said:


> Capture the name in the additional details section,


Capture the name? As in?

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ananyasen

Anyone allocated to GM Brisbane?!


----------



## aa1986

Hey folks, I had been waiting for my visa since long now, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when my expecting my visa?

*Timeline*
Visa Applied:- 20th Oct 2016
CO Contact:- 5th Nov 2016
Docs uploaded:- 16th Nov 2016
Employment Verification:- 10th Dec 2016
Visa Grant:- _Still Waiting_

Regards


----------



## Amrita.khangura

aa1986 said:


> Hey folks, I had been waiting for my visa since long now, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when my expecting my visa?
> 
> *Timeline*
> Visa Applied:- 20th Oct 2016
> CO Contact:- 5th Nov 2016
> Docs uploaded:- 16th Nov 2016
> Employment Verification:- 10th Dec 2016
> Visa Grant:- _Still Waiting_
> 
> Regards


What is ur skill code and also dis they reach out to your hr. I mean what references had you given and what was co contact for. Because these very basics determine the grant. Please share your case in detail. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aa1986

Skill Code:-233512
Co asked for :- Additional Employment details + Medical
Co Verification:- Call to current employer


----------



## adckbj88

biggy85 said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capture the name in the additional details section,
> 
> 
> 
> Capture the name? As in?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Provide the full name of the institute....if u cannot update all or complete details, there is a section at the end of the form wherein u can update additional information which u could not update on the previous sections


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi experts,

I need some urgent information. I lodged my visa (sub class 189) in 1st week of February. My application was for me as main applicant with all documents uploaded except for medical. Also, I paid AUD3600 for one applicant. I mentioned my dependant (Wife and daughter) in the application but didn't apply for them. I have done medical yesterday so that will be updated in the site in a few days.
But, today I received a notification as "Information requested" where it says I need to provide 1. Marriage certificate and 2. Medical for me. Also, Medical and PCC for my Wife and daughter. 

Please could you let me know.
1) I am a bit confused, if it is not applied for my family then why marriage certificate is being asked.
2) If I haven't paid fees for my wife and daughter why their medical and PCC are being asked

3) Can I communicate just to proceed with my visa processing by writting email. Is that provision is there?

I will appreciate your resplonse ASAP. Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## biggy85

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need some urgent information. I lodged my visa (sub class 189) in 1st week of February. My application was for me as main applicant with all documents uploaded except for medical. Also, I paid AUD3600 for one applicant. I mentioned my dependant (Wife and daughter) in the application but didn't apply for them. I have done medical yesterday so that will be updated in the site in a few days.
> But, today I received a notification as "Information requested" where it says I need to provide 1. Marriage certificate and 2. Medical for me. Also, Medical and PCC for my Wife and daughter.
> 
> Please could you let me know.
> 1) I am a bit confused, if it is not applied for my family then why marriage certificate is being asked.
> 2) If I haven't paid fees for my wife and daughter why their medical and PCC are being asked
> 
> 3) Can I communicate just to proceed with my visa processing by writting email. Is that provision is there?
> 
> I will appreciate your resplonse ASAP. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


PCC and medicals is a must for "Non migrating dependents" too. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

Hi Friends

I had first CO contact on Feb 14th, 2017 requesting for Australia Work experience and Overseas India Income.

I have provided: SD of Australia, Supervisor ID and Visiting Card, Bank Statement , Payslips, Tax Assessment

For overseas income, Form 16, Income tax returns, Bank statements, Payslips.

My question here is will there be any chance of requesting additional documents under any other categories next time? 

Does CO remains same for all CO contacts??

I understand over fellow members are definitely waiting from a long time but my case 457 visa will get canceled by coming week and may need to leave Australia before the grant? 

Thanks
Rupesh


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> well there are couple of issues, i dont have 2 proof of addresses from here in pak as none of bills is in my name.
> secondly they will ship it to pak and can take 6 weeks to deliver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Addresses is an issue. Shipping is not, they have quick processing and you can find someone to ship in the UK who will scan it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I had first CO contact on Feb 14th, 2017 requesting for Australia Work experience and Overseas India Income.
> 
> I have provided: SD of Australia, Supervisor ID and Visiting Card, Bank Statement , Payslips, Tax Assessment
> 
> For overseas income, Form 16, Income tax returns, Bank statements, Payslips.
> 
> My question here is will there be any chance of requesting additional documents under any other categories next time?
> 
> Does CO remains same for all CO contacts??
> 
> I understand over fellow members are definitely waiting from a long time but my case 457 visa will get canceled by coming week and may need to leave Australia before the grant?
> 
> Thanks
> Rupesh



Hi Rupesh,

I had first CO contact on Feb 14th, 2017 requesting for Australia Work experience and Overseas India Income.

I have provided: SD of Australia, Supervisor ID and Visiting Card, Bank Statement , Payslips, Tax Assessment

For overseas income, Form 16, Income tax returns, Bank statements, Payslips.

My question here is will there be any chance of requesting additional documents under any other categories next time? 

YES, there is always chance even if you have submitted all the requested/ required documents. They sometimes ask to re-upload it

Does CO remains same for all CO contacts??
Depends, But in most case CO changed in every Contacts. (may be that is the reason they ask different/ same things again)

I understand over fellow members are definitely waiting from a long time but my case 457 visa will get canceled by coming week and may need to leave Australia before the grant? 

I am not sure. But you might have gotten a Bridging visa if you are Onshore applicant.
If NO, I recon find another alternatives. less likely to get in a week time. But sometimes miracle happens as well. 

I hope this helps.

Thanks
ann


----------



## RupeshP89

Annichristie said:


> Hi Rupesh,
> 
> I had first CO contact on Feb 14th, 2017 requesting for Australia Work experience and Overseas India Income.
> 
> I have provided: SD of Australia, Supervisor ID and Visiting Card, Bank Statement , Payslips, Tax Assessment
> 
> For overseas income, Form 16, Income tax returns, Bank statements, Payslips.
> 
> My question here is will there be any chance of requesting additional documents under any other categories next time?
> 
> YES, there is always chance even if you have submitted all the requested/ required documents. They sometimes ask to re-upload it
> 
> Does CO remains same for all CO contacts??
> Depends, But in most case CO changed in every Contacts. (may be that is the reason they ask different/ same things again)
> 
> I understand over fellow members are definitely waiting from a long time but my case 457 visa will get canceled by coming week and may need to leave Australia before the grant?
> 
> I am not sure. But you might have gotten a Bridging visa if you are Onshore applicant.
> If NO, I recon find another alternatives. less likely to get in a week time. But sometimes miracle happens as well.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks
> ann



Ann,

Thank you very much for your reply and positive words. It lifts the morale.

I came to know that Bridging visa will come into effect only when VISA expires not but canceled.

So fingers crossed. I will recheck my documentation and wait.

Also, I wish you all the very best and hope you get PR soon

Thanks
Rupesh


----------



## katts007

Hello All,

CO Contacted me today for UK PCC and Spouse's Functional English proof. They were already part of the documents uploaded. I'll be uploading the documents today again to ensure that there is no delay.


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> Addresses is an issue. Shipping is not, they have quick processing and you can find someone to ship in the UK who will scan it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well i do have proof of uk address too.
that is my cousins and i have my bank acc there and statements are issued for that address.
if i apply under that address would that be an issue?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## RupeshP89

katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> CO Contacted me today for UK PCC and Spouse's Functional English proof. They were already part of the documents uploaded. I'll be uploading the documents today again to ensure that there is no delay.



Not sure why they does??? Anyway please recheck the dates and clarity of the documents?


----------



## cvv209

baokar1 said:


> Education documents and English language proficiency letter from college are fine, no need of employment documents if you are not claiming points, I don't know why he is asking payslip and all its ok to attach her relieving or offer letter but it's not mandatory though
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## vasanth240

Is there some useful expat forum for people who already got grant and about to travel to Australia. If some one has idea on this, request to please share with me so that I can subscribe and make use of it. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need some urgent information. I lodged my visa (sub class 189) in 1st week of February. My application was for me as main applicant with all documents uploaded except for medical. Also, I paid AUD3600 for one applicant. I mentioned my dependant (Wife and daughter) in the application but didn't apply for them. I have done medical yesterday so that will be updated in the site in a few days.
> But, today I received a notification as "Information requested" where it says I need to provide 1. Marriage certificate and 2. Medical for me. Also, Medical and PCC for my Wife and daughter.
> 
> Please could you let me know.
> 1) I am a bit confused, if it is not applied for my family then why marriage certificate is being asked.
> 2) If I haven't paid fees for my wife and daughter why their medical and PCC are being asked
> 
> 3) Can I communicate just to proceed with my visa processing by writting email. Is that provision is there?
> 
> I will appreciate your resplonse ASAP. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


1. medicals are required for non-migrating members
2. pcc - i am not sure...
3. marriage certificate - to prove your relationship status


----------



## sultan_azam

RupeshP89 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I had first CO contact on Feb 14th, 2017 requesting for Australia Work experience and Overseas India Income.
> 
> I have provided: SD of Australia, Supervisor ID and Visiting Card, Bank Statement , Payslips, Tax Assessment
> 
> For overseas income, Form 16, Income tax returns, Bank statements, Payslips.
> 
> My question here is will there be any chance of requesting additional documents under any other categories next time?
> 
> Does CO remains same for all CO contacts??
> 
> I understand over fellow members are definitely waiting from a long time but my case 457 visa will get canceled by coming week and may need to leave Australia before the grant?
> 
> Thanks
> Rupesh


if case officer needs something else they will contact you, 

i think people get bridging visa if they have applied for PR and the current visa is expiring/expired. please research on this...


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Anybody who submitted 189 visa application between after 9 Feb and got CO contact? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody who submitted 189 visa application between after 9 Feb and got CO contact? Please suggest. Thanks.


Are you not on Immitracker ?


----------



## baokar1

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need some urgent information. I lodged my visa (sub class 189) in 1st week of February. My application was for me as main applicant with all documents uploaded except for medical. Also, I paid AUD3600 for one applicant. I mentioned my dependant (Wife and daughter) in the application but didn't apply for them. I have done medical yesterday so that will be updated in the site in a few days.
> But, today I received a notification as "Information requested" where it says I need to provide 1. Marriage certificate and 2. Medical for me. Also, Medical and PCC for my Wife and daughter.
> 
> Please could you let me know.
> 1) I am a bit confused, if it is not applied for my family then why marriage certificate is being asked.
> 2) If I haven't paid fees for my wife and daughter why their medical and PCC are being asked
> 
> 3) Can I communicate just to proceed with my visa processing by writting email. Is that provision is there?
> 
> I will appreciate your resplonse ASAP. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Hi saurabh 
Please add your family members I had done the same mistake like you but added later, add them as anyways you need to get the medicals and pcc done even if they are not migrating the only additional documents needed are form 1436 and English letter for your wife, so please add them

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who submitted 189 visa application between after 9 Feb and got CO contact? Please suggest. Thanks.




Lodged on the 9th. Hoping for a direct grant than a CO contact.


----------



## arunkhandelwal

*ACS results in visa processing*

I have applied for ACS and the result looks like this

Education -> ICT Major

Company 1 -> Total 7 yrs 10 months 
Releavant -> 5 yrs 10 months

Comapny 2 -> 1 year 2 months (Not accessed due to insufficient documents)

I don't need the points for the experience that ACS has rejected due to insufficient documents. 

Will there be any issue while visa processing if I go ahead with this ACS assessment.

Can some one please suggest


----------



## misecmisc

incyann said:


> Lodged on the 9th. Hoping for a direct grant than a CO contact.


All the best to you. May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## rathor.17

Can anyone suggest how many years of Income Tax Return (ITR) is required and do we have to provide all the salary slips till now including all the previous companies ?


----------



## misecmisc

rathor.17 said:


> Can anyone suggest how many years of Income Tax Return (ITR) is required and do we have to provide all the salary slips till now including all the previous companies ?


These are additional documents, so whatever you have you can upload, no mandatory rule about it, so no need to get too stressed about it.


----------



## Kvaidya

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks Pooy
> 
> I lodged application on 10 feb with all docs even extra docs.
> And medicals got cleared for all applicants.
> 
> Hope this/next week will get atleast some update


is the medical also required for children (3 years old)??


----------



## Kvaidya

Experts, just want to know if the Medical assessment also needs to be done for children in the visa application?

Please comment. Thanks.


----------



## incyann

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


The same goes to you! All the best and I look forward to hearing good news from you.


----------



## RKS20

Kvaidya said:


> Experts, just want to know if the Medical assessment also needs to be done for children in the visa application?
> 
> Please comment. Thanks.


Yes one of my friend did for his 6 months old baby too. It is required weather they are travelling with you or not. 

RKS


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

Just a quick check with those who received employment verification. To whom did CO verify with? With the person who prepared the letter or with the HR? 2 of my 3 employments are huge MNC & the letters came from my ex-bosses as HR's policy can't prepare letter with roles & responsibilities. My ex-bosses helped me with the letters. So just confirming. 

Tq!


----------



## fugitive_4u

arunkhandelwal said:


> I have applied for ACS and the result looks like this
> 
> Education -> ICT Major
> 
> Company 1 -> Total 7 yrs 10 months
> Releavant -> 5 yrs 10 months
> 
> Comapny 2 -> 1 year 2 months (Not accessed due to insufficient documents)
> 
> I don't need the points for the experience that ACS has rejected due to insufficient documents.
> 
> Will there be any issue while visa processing if I go ahead with this ACS assessment.
> 
> Can some one please suggest


No issues with VISA, you may go ahead. In your Form-80, you need to provide all details, however, you may choose to not provide documents since you are not claiming points


----------



## RKS20

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Just a quick check with those who received employment verification. To whom did CO verify with? With the person who prepared the letter or with the HR? 2 of my 3 employments are huge MNC & the letters came from my ex-bosses as HR's policy can't prepare letter with roles & responsibilities. My ex-bosses helped me with the letters. So just confirming.
> 
> Tq!


It may be anyway. They may call the person who gave u declaration, they may contact your HR, they may call you as well and also visit your company physically. As per current trends they are mostly contacting HR via mail or call and asking some form to be filled by them. 

RKS


----------



## fugitive_4u

Kvaidya said:


> Experts, just want to know if the Medical assessment also needs to be done for children in the visa application?
> 
> Please comment. Thanks.


Yes, even a newborn needs to go through medicals


----------



## sharmison

singhalrobin said:


> For submitting visa docs, should all docs be notarized? Submitted all notarized for ACS but there are some other docs required for visa..do we need to notarize them too or color scans can also work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All documents are not required to be notarized. the statutory declarations should definitely be notarized. For rest of the documents, if you can get colour scan, its ok, for blank and white scan/copy, they require the copy to be certified from someone as a true copy.

BTW, I am from Singapore too, shld we catch up sometime??


----------



## andreyx108b

katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contacted me today for UK PCC and Spouse's Functional English proof. They were already part of the documents uploaded. I'll be uploading the documents today again to ensure that there is no delay.




It happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

Yes Andrey. I have reuploaded them and mentioned in the description correctly. :fingerscrossed:



andreyx108b said:


> It happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

While filling the 17-page online application, there is this question

*"Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?"*

Now, my wife did take IELTS in 2014 and meets the requirement. But I thought 12 months within the visa lodgement was the criteria? Else submit english medium certificate from the university?

Am I missing anything here ?


----------



## Phattu_tota

biggy85 said:


> While filling the 17-page online application, there is this question
> 
> *"Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?"*
> 
> Now, my wife did take IELTS in 2014 and meets the requirement. But I thought 12 months within the visa lodgement was the criteria? Else submit english medium certificate from the university?
> 
> Am I missing anything here ?


Is your wife the main applicant?
If not, I guess online form (immi) is for you only.


----------



## incyann

katts007 said:


> Yes Andrey. I have reuploaded them and mentioned in the description correctly. :fingerscrossed:


You were contacted fairly quickly!


----------



## misecmisc

incyann said:


> The same goes to you! All the best and I look forward to hearing good news from you.


Thanks friend for your wishes. But my 189 visa application's processing will not go for direct grant  , rather my case will involve VAC2, so at least one CO contact, don't know how many CO contacts would actually be there.
May all those who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## Sourabh123

baokar1 said:


> Hi saurabh
> Please add your family members I had done the same mistake like you but added later, add them as anyways you need to get the medicals and pcc done even if they are not migrating the only additional documents needed are form 1436 and English letter for your wife, so please add them
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks.

So, 1) should I need to add them as new application? Shall I get an option to make visa fees payment for them?

2) The same medical and PCC will cover for their visa application as well?

3) What did you mean by English letter for wife please? I am not claiming any point for wife's education or profession?

Please could you let me know?

Thanks in advance.
Sourabh


----------



## misecmisc

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, 1) should I need to add them as new application? Shall I get an option to make visa fees payment for them?
> 
> 2) The same medical and PCC will cover for their visa application as well?
> 
> 3) What did you mean by English letter for wife please? I am not claiming any point for wife's education or profession?
> 
> Please could you let me know?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Sourabh


Regarding 3rd query, your wife would need to have Functional English or you would need to pay VAC2 fees for your wife, even if you are not claiming any points for your wife and if you add your wife as migrating dependent in your 189 visa application with you as primary applicant.


----------



## katts007

Yes, But I guess these days, it is taking around same time for CO Contact. As per the trend in myimmitracker. 



incyann said:


> You were contacted fairly quickly!


----------



## kvirlive

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend for your wishes. But my 189 visa application's processing will not go for direct grant  , rather my case will involve VAC2, so at least one CO contact, don't know how many CO contacts would actually be there.
> May all those who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


"visa application's processing will not go for direct grant" <== How can you reach to this conclusion ?


----------



## biggy85

Phattu_tota said:


> Is your wife the main applicant?
> If not, I guess online form (immi) is for you only.


No. But it asks education and employment history of dependent as well. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumar2017

Qualification - B.E Biotechnology
Experience - 8 years in Software testing (Automation and Manual)

Please clarify the below mentioned queries:

1. Should be go for 189 or 190 Visa?
2. Will ACS deduct full 8 years from experience?
3. After getting PR, When applying for job in Australia can I claim full 8 years of experience or Only the ACS certified experience?
4. Should I go for Vetassess along with ACS?
5. Also can I Can I apply as 261313 Software Engineer when my profile is Software Testing?

Please help. I am planning to apply for Australia PR. But I am getting different views from different Immigration agents.


----------



## aumelb1

Is your wife's thyroid is removed or its just theroxyn medication that she is having as a supplement?If yes it really isn't a big issue.But they can ask for additional info if your wife had an operation within 5 years on thyroid.


----------



## Sourabh123

misecmisc said:


> Regarding 3rd query, your wife would need to have Functional English or you would need to pay VAC2 fees for your wife, even if you are not claiming any points for your wife and if you add your wife as migrating dependent in your 189 visa application with you as primary applicant.


Hi,

Thanks

Please can someone comment on point 1 and 2 as well?

Also, if I do PCC and Medical now, can the same be used when I will apply visa for them later on?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Annichristie

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Please can someone comment on point 1 and 2 as well?
> 
> Also, if I do PCC and Medical now, can the same be used when I will apply visa for them later on?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Hi Sourabh,

Every Document has an expire Date.

For the India PCC Expire date is I guess 6 month (Please double check because I am unsure)

For Medical report can be used for the 1 year. (So, you can use the same Medical Report for the visa for a year)

I hope this helps.
Ann


----------



## Sourabh123

baokar1 said:


> Hi saurabh
> Please add your family members I had done the same mistake like you but added later, add them as anyways you need to get the medicals and pcc done even if they are not migrating the only additional documents needed are form 1436 and English letter for your wife, so please add them
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks. Please could you respond on these please?

1) should I need to add my wife and daughter as new application in same immiaccount? Shall I get an option to make visa fees payment for them?

2) The same medical and PCC will cover for their visa application as well?

3) If I do PCC and Medical now, can the same be used when I will apply visa for them later on?


Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

I lodged my visa (sub class 189). My application was for me as main applicant with all documents uploaded except for medical. I mentioned my dependant (Wife and daughter) in the application but didn't apply for them. I have done medical yesterday so that will be updated in the site in a few days.

Please could you respond on these please?

1) How can add my wife and daughter in the same visa application?
2) Also in case I don't apply visa for them now, can I use same health assesment, PCC when I will apply visa for them that I submit for them as non-migrating dependant?


Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## ibbz87

Hi guys,
I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
IED is 7 nov 2017
CO RYAN adelaide.
Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congrats mate.. Talk about timing eh..arty:


----------



## aruna_krishnan

Hi 

I got a call from CO on 30th Jan. I have uploaded all the documents and clicked the information provided button on 20th Feb. Now waiting for the grant. 


Did you inform your HR about the verification in advance ? How did you know that CO contacted your employer?


----------



## Annichristie

Hello Guys,

So Today was the Day for us.

I got the Grant today at 11:49 AM (Melbourne Time).

I Good luck all of you guys.

One thing I have noticed that, Before This month Processing time between CO contact after 1st CO contact was aroung 34 to 38 Working Days (Excluding weekends and public holidays).
Now since this month it reduce to 20 to 28 working days.

Good Luck Guys,
Ann


----------



## RKS20

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. 

RKS


----------



## sujatham09

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hey.. Congrats on your grant..!!

Was Ryan your CO throughout?

And did you apply through agent??

Thanks Much


----------



## sultan_azam

Kumar2017 said:


> Qualification - B.E Biotechnology
> Experience - 8 years in Software testing (Automation and Manual)
> 
> Please clarify the below mentioned queries:
> 
> 1. Should be go for 189 or 190 Visa?
> 2. Will ACS deduct full 8 years from experience?
> 3. After getting PR, When applying for job in Australia can I claim full 8 years of experience or Only the ACS certified experience?
> 4. Should I go for Vetassess along with ACS?
> 5. Also can I Can I apply as 261313 Software Engineer when my profile is Software Testing?
> 
> Please help. I am planning to apply for Australia PR. But I am getting different views from different Immigration agents.


1. 189/190 - decide after skill assessment and english test based on your points in eoi
2. 6/8 years may be deducted
3. Job search have no relation with ACS/PR, you can show entire 8 years of work experience, the company will decide your mettle
4. not sure about this i.e. RPL route, 
5. you can apply for software engineer/testing based on your roles and responsibilities


----------



## sultan_azam

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Please can someone comment on point 1 and 2 as well?
> 
> Also, if I do PCC and Medical now, can the same be used when I will apply visa for them later on?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


i think doing pcc/medicals just after visa application will be good


----------



## sultan_azam

Annichristie said:


> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> Every Document has an expire Date.
> 
> For the India PCC Expire date is I guess 6 month (Please double check because I am unsure)
> 
> For Medical report can be used for the 1 year. (So, you can use the same Medical Report for the visa for a year)
> 
> I hope this helps.
> Ann


rightly said pcc from India is valid for 6 months, however DIBP considers it valid for 1 year


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Annichristie said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> So Today was the Day for us.
> 
> I got the Grant today at 11:49 AM (Melbourne Time).
> 
> I Good luck all of you guys.
> 
> One thing I have noticed that, Before This month Processing time between CO contact after 1st CO contact was aroung 34 to 38 Working Days (Excluding weekends and public holidays).
> Now since this month it reduce to 20 to 28 working days.
> 
> Good Luck Guys,
> Ann


Congratulations could you please share your time line

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa (sub class 189). My application was for me as main applicant with all documents uploaded except for medical. I mentioned my dependant (Wife and daughter) in the application but didn't apply for them. I have done medical yesterday so that will be updated in the site in a few days.
> 
> Please could you respond on these please?
> 
> 1) How can add my wife and daughter in the same visa application?
> 2) Also in case I don't apply visa for them now, can I use same health assesment, PCC when I will apply visa for them that I submit for them as non-migrating dependant?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


1. you can add wife and daughter in your visa application by mentioning them in form 1436 and providing the filled form to DIBP
2. PCC/medicals will be considered till 1 year, if you file visa for them within this period then OK else you will have to redo

Experts suggest it is better to include partner and children in your PR application, it saves time and money in long run, along with immense peace of mind


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 144 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate... good luck for future..

so the case was finalised on 11th day of VAC2 payment


----------



## Kumar2017

sultan_azam said:


> 1. 189/190 - decide after skill assessment and english test based on your points in eoi
> 2. 6/8 years may be deducted
> 3. Job search have no relation with ACS/PR, you can show entire 8 years of work experience, the company will decide your mettle
> 4. not sure about this i.e. RPL route,
> 5. you can apply for software engineer/testing based on your roles and responsibilities


Thanks for the reply. 

Will there be any chance of rejection if I apply as software engineer for software testing? 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Annichristie said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> So Today was the Day for us.
> 
> I got the Grant today at 11:49 AM (Melbourne Time).
> 
> I Good luck all of you guys.
> 
> One thing I have noticed that, Before This month Processing time between CO contact after 1st CO contact was aroung 34 to 38 Working Days (Excluding weekends and public holidays).
> Now since this month it reduce to 20 to 28 working days.
> 
> Good Luck Guys,
> Ann


Congrats Ann...


----------



## sultan_azam

Kumar2017 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Will there be any chance of rejection if I apply as software engineer for software testing?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


it should be verified positively

if DIBP does verification and they find adverse information i.e. HR/Refree replies something which doesnt matches with submitted documents then there could be a chance of rejection


----------



## Kumar2017

sultan_azam said:


> it should be verified positively
> 
> if DIBP does verification and they find adverse information i.e. HR/Refree replies something which doesnt matches with submitted documents then there could be a chance of rejection


Thanks again for the quick reply. 

Can you tell me what all documents I need to submit? Can you provide me a check list of documents for 189 / 190?

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

fugitive_4u said:


> Congrats mate.. Talk about timing eh..arty:


thank you very much guys.


RKS20 said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> RKS





sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations mate... good luck for future..
> 
> so the case was finalised on 11th day of VAC2 payment



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sujatham09 said:


> Hey.. Congrats on your grant..!!
> 
> Was Ryan your CO throughout?
> 
> And did you apply through agent??
> 
> Thanks Much


thanks a lot 
no i had 3 COs.
2 different ones for 1st 2 contacts and ryan issued the vrant letter.
yes i did apply through an agent

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Kumar2017 said:


> Thanks again for the quick reply.
> 
> Can you tell me what all documents I need to submit? Can you provide me a check list of documents for 189 / 190?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


telling what i am able to recall

*Primary applicant*

1. Roles and responsibility letter - preferrably from HR
2. Skill assessment letter
3. English Test Report
4. Relationship evidence(if married or defacto relationship)
5. Education documents 
6. Employment document - promotion letter, salary slips
7. Tax documents 
8. Birth Certificate 
9. Passport - first and last page scan
10. Police clearance certificate from all countries where you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
11. Medicals to be done at DIBP authorised panel physician
12. Bank account statements indicating crediting of salary

*Dependant above 18*

1. Birth Certificate 
2. Passport - first and last page scan
3. Education documents
4. Proof of Functional English
5. Police clearance certificate from all countries where you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
6. Medicals to be done at DIBP authorised panel physician

*Dependant below 18*

1. Birth Certificate 
2. Passport - first and last page scan
3. Medicals to be done at DIBP authorised panel physician


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

Is ur CO cristy? 



katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> CO Contacted me today for UK PCC and Spouse's Functional English proof. They were already part of the documents uploaded. I'll be uploading the documents today again to ensure that there is no delay.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Kumar2017 said:


> Thanks again for the quick reply.
> 
> Can you tell me what all documents I need to submit? Can you provide me a check list of documents for 189 / 190?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk



Go through these if you are starting 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist 

http://www.rdani.org.au/files/pages/skilled-migration/skilled-regional-nsw-sponsorship/Booklet_6.pdf


----------



## Kvaidya

What is the cost of medical per person in India from listed medical panels??

Any idea?


----------



## sultan_azam

Kvaidya said:


> What is the cost of medical per person in India from listed medical panels??
> 
> Any idea?


varies between 3500 to 4500 per person


----------



## Krish29

sultan_azam said:


> varies between 3500 to 4500 per person


In Apollo, they charged 5500 for me

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumar2017

sultan_azam said:


> telling what i am able to recall
> 
> *Primary applicant*
> 
> 1. Roles and responsibility letter - preferrably from HR
> 2. Skill assessment letter
> 3. English Test Report
> 4. Relationship evidence(if married or defacto relationship)
> 5. Education documents
> 6. Employment document - promotion letter, salary slips
> 7. Tax documents
> 8. Birth Certificate
> 9. Passport - first and last page scan
> 10. Police clearance certificate from all countries where you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 11. Medicals to be done at DIBP authorised panel physician
> 12. Bank account statements indicating crediting of salary
> 
> *Dependant above 18*
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Passport - first and last page scan
> 3. Education documents
> 4. Proof of Functional English
> 5. Police clearance certificate from all countries where you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 6. Medicals to be done at DIBP authorised panel physician
> 
> *Dependant below 18*
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Passport - first and last page scan
> 3. Medicals to be done at DIBP authorised panel physician


Thanks again for the quick reply.

I have few more queries:

1. Roles and responsibility letter - preferrably from HR - Is this mandatory? 

I have changed 1 company. I have Exit letter which says my designation and experience in the company. But it doesn't have Roles and responsibility in the letter. and current company I can not ask that when working in the company.

Any solution for this? 
Can I submit ant other document in place of Roles and responsibility letter?

10. Police clearance certificate from all countries where you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years

I am staying in Bangalore from past 3 years. But my permanent address is in Udupi. Can I get the Police clearance certificate from Udupi?


----------



## sultan_azam

Krish29 said:


> In Apollo, they charged 5500 for me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thats too much


revised expense limit 3500-5500


----------



## sultan_azam

Kumar2017 said:


> Thanks again for the quick reply.
> 
> I have few more queries:
> 
> 1. Roles and responsibility letter - preferrably from HR - Is this mandatory?
> 
> I have changed 1 company. I have Exit letter which says my designation and experience in the company. But it doesn't have Roles and responsibility in the letter. and current company I can not ask that when working in the company.
> 
> Any solution for this?
> Can I submit ant other document in place of Roles and responsibility letter?
> 
> 10. Police clearance certificate from all countries where you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 
> I am staying in Bangalore from past 3 years. But my permanent address is in Udupi. Can I get the Police clearance certificate from Udupi?



to have a tension free life it is best to take rnr letter from HR, else go for SD(statutory declaration), see ACS guidlines for SD


take pcc from Bangalore, i think Udipi doesnt have a passport office, we need to take pcc from passport seva kendra


----------



## katts007

Nope.. It was Michael.



Sabyasachipanda said:


> Is ur CO cristy?


----------



## Kumar2017

sultan_azam said:


> to have a tension free life it is best to take rnr letter from HR, else go for SD(statutory declaration), see ACS guidlines for SD
> 
> 
> take pcc from Bangalore, i think Udipi doesnt have a passport office, we need to take pcc from passport seva kendra


Thanks sultan_azam. If I have any queries will post.


----------



## yasir99m

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Just a quick check with those who received employment verification. To whom did CO verify with? With the person who prepared the letter or with the HR? 2 of my 3 employments are huge MNC & the letters came from my ex-bosses as HR's policy can't prepare letter with roles & responsibilities. My ex-bosses helped me with the letters. So just confirming.
> 
> Tq!


I got a contact few weeks ago from my most recent employer Australian High commission embassy Islamabad contacted them via phone and email they contacted HR department who had signatures under the reference letter. 

I am waiting anxiously every day as status is still received and no contact ! 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## OZCallingUs

*Golden e-mail*

Hello !!!

We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
PERSISTENCE PAID OFF 

Timeline-
65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
CO Team - GSM Adelaide


----------



## Krish29

sultan_azam said:


> thats too much
> 
> 
> revised expense limit 3500-5500


Yes too much Bro!! For my wife, they charged additional amount 5500 for some additional medical test (hep b test).... She is into medical profession..that's why....for kid..2800

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumar2017

Can someone tell me what all tests they do for Medical?

Are there any chance of PR rejection based on Medical?


----------



## sultan_azam

Kumar2017 said:


> Can someone tell me what all tests they do for Medical?
> 
> Are there any chance of PR rejection based on Medical?


blood test, urine analysis, Chest X Ray, general examination by panel physician


visa can be rejected if you communicable disease or else some physical condition which will cost too much to Australian government


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Regarding Emp proof*

Hi All,

I have few queries:-

1) Regarding mention of salary and work hours in reference letter. Since the ACS reference did not required this I only have it mentioned like full time employee. While visa submission can I add additional docs like salary slip, offer letter to clarify these details or we need get all the details added in one letter issued by the company. Changes to existing roles and resp letters will be required in this case 

2) Another query is regarding the payslips, adding the payslips for employment period which is marked as RELEVANT in EOI is enough(8-2=6yrs)?? I do not have payslips for 1st employer(1st yr of employment) but that is not where I am claiming points. I do have the roles and resp and experience letters for this employment. Will that suffice? Please clarify?? :suspicious:


----------



## ashishjain

*Congratulationssss*

Congratulations ibbz87, Anni, OzCallingUs (I believe so too), thapanarayan and choudharyr, Lindu, Bhavya Gupta and Ramesh Kumar  

Myimmitracker shows 6 grants today and all from Adelaide. Queue is moving. I'm so Happy !

Tomorrow will be good for many more ....

***** 62 days since lodgement / 38 days since Co Contact / 27 workdays since last Co Contact *****




OZCallingUs said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
> PERSISTENCE PAID OFF
> 
> Timeline-
> 65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
> 04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
> 13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
> 17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
> 30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
> 13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
> 23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide






Annichristie said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> So Today was the Day for us.
> 
> I got the Grant today at 11:49 AM (Melbourne Time).
> 
> I Good luck all of you guys.
> 
> One thing I have noticed that, Before This month Processing time between CO contact after 1st CO contact was aroung 34 to 38 Working Days (Excluding weekends and public holidays).
> Now since this month it reduce to 20 to 28 working days.
> 
> Good Luck Guys,
> Ann





ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days


----------



## SanBil

yasir99m said:


> I got a contact few weeks ago from my most recent employer Australian High commission embassy Islamabad contacted them via phone and email they contacted HR department who had signatures under the reference letter.
> 
> I am waiting anxiously every day as status is still received and no contact !
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


did they contacted you personally?


----------



## sultan_azam

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries:-
> 
> 1) Regarding mention of salary and work hours in reference letter. Since the ACS reference did not required this I only have it mentioned like full time employee. While visa submission can I add additional docs like salary slip, offer letter to clarify these details or we need get all the details added in one letter issued by the company. Changes to existing roles and resp letters will be required in this case
> 
> 2) Another query is regarding the payslips, adding the payslips for employment period which is marked as RELEVANT in EOI is enough(8-2=6yrs)?? I do not have payslips for 1st employer(1st yr of employment) but that is not where I am claiming points. I do have the roles and resp and experience letters for this employment. Will that suffice? Please clarify?? :suspicious:


1. it will be better if you can get a new reference letter mentioning those details 

2. salary slips not required for employment for which you arent claiming experience points


----------



## ibbz87

ashishjain said:


> Congratulations ibbz87, Anni, OzCallingUs (I believe so too), thapanarayan and choudharyr, Lindu, Bhavya Gupta and Ramesh Kumar
> 
> Myimmitracker shows 6 grants today and all from Adelaide. Queue is moving. I'm so Happy !
> 
> Tomorrow will be good for many more ....
> 
> ***** 62 days since lodgement / 38 days since Co Contact / 27 workdays since last Co Contact *****


Thanks man.
yours is on its way too

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## aruna_krishnan

Hi All

I just joined this thread.
Can anyone let me know what is the expected wait for the Visa grant according to my timeline ?


5th Jan - Got invitation (189 PR Visa - 261313)
30th Jan - CO contacted
20th Feb - Clicked the Information provided button
Status is Assessment in Progress.
Waiting for the grant now.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just joined this thread.
> Can anyone let me know what is the expected wait for the Visa grant according to my timeline ?
> 
> 
> 5th Jan - Got invitation (189 PR Visa - 261313)
> 30th Jan - CO contacted
> 20th Feb - Clicked the Information provided button
> Status is Assessment in Progress.
> Waiting for the grant now.


GSM Team is Adelaide or Brisbane ?


----------



## SanBil

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> GSM Team is Adelaide or Brisbane ?


does it matter?


----------



## aruna_krishnan

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> GSM Team is Adelaide or Brisbane ?


GSM is Adelaide


----------



## muhsoh

Krish29 said:


> Yes too much Bro!! For my wife, they charged additional amount 5500 for some additional medical test (hep b test).... She is into medical profession..that's why....for kid..2800
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


HI Krish29, have u been contacted by CO?


----------



## Krish29

muhsoh said:


> HI Krish29, have u been contacted by CO?


Not yet!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

aruna_krishnan said:


> GSM is Adelaide


Usually ppl from s/w engg gets grant quicker than any other code.... I guess you will grant in 1 to 3 weeks..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

Krish29 said:


> Not yet!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


All the best bro. Hopefully u ll get direct grant if all the documents are provided by you. For me, I missed out the educational documents to attached with Letter for Medium of instruction for my spouse. CO asked only for that document. Lets see how long it will take now to process it.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

aruna_krishnan said:


> GSM is Adelaide


You will hear in 1 to 3 weeks 

Yes GSM Brisbane is a bit slow


----------



## SanBil

muhsoh said:


> HI Krish29, have u been contacted by CO?



are you done with employment verification??


----------



## muhsoh

SanBil said:


> are you done with employment verification??


I am not sure as I didn't hear anything from my HR. But the CO only asked for my spouse's educational docs to support the letter I submitted earlier.


----------



## SanBil

muhsoh said:


> I am not sure as I didn't hear anything from my HR. But the CO only asked for my spouse's educational docs to support the letter I submitted earlier.


keep me updated about ur process pls


----------



## aumelb1

Is there any priority for visa processing time based on engineering or accounting stream?Some people say that engineering codes are more quickly got granted than other speciliaties. Thanks.


----------



## muhsoh

SanBil said:


> keep me updated about ur process pls


Sure and all the best. I ll be posting on the same thread with the updates.


----------



## yasir99m

SanBil said:


> did they contacted you personally?


Yes first on 7 th they called on my cell phone and inquire basic information, next day HR told me they received confirmation email requiring information regarding roles and responsibilities. 

So counter is on 35th Day since visa lodge!!!


----------



## Krish29

muhsoh said:


> All the best bro. Hopefully u ll get direct grant if all the documents are provided by you. For me, I missed out the educational documents to attached with Letter for Medium of instruction for my spouse. CO asked only for that document. Lets see how long it will take now to process it.


Thanks Bro!! Hoping for the best!! I wish all of us should get grant soon...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mic490

I applied for visa 189 on 26oct. 2 CO contacted me first on 7-11-16 then on 20-12-16. My application assessment is in progress since then. 
Now i am thinking to apply for NSW state nomination "Industrial Engineer". Seniors or any one if have any idea how to proceed with that or is it possible to go for it now ??? because i just know that my degree is in the skilled occupation list. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated


----------



## vikaschandra

OZCallingUs said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
> PERSISTENCE PAID OFF
> 
> Timeline-
> 65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
> 04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
> 13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
> 17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
> 30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
> 13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
> 23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

mic490 said:


> I applied for visa 189 on 26oct. 2 CO contacted me first on 7-11-16 then on 20-12-16. My application assessment is in progress since then.
> Now i am thinking to apply for NSW state nomination "Industrial Engineer". Seniors or any one if have any idea how to proceed with that or is it possible to go for it now ??? because i just know that my degree is in the skilled occupation list. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated


You mean your visa application is under processing and further you want to apply for a new eoi under different category? Any specific reasons for this thought??


----------



## rathor.17

Hi everyone,

I need some advice on my situation here.
I was working in a company (X) but was on the payroll of another company Y ( a client of company X).
In my ACS I did not mention anything about company Y but my Income Tax Return has company Y on it. 
What should I do in this case, should I get some kind of salary slip from company X mentioning that company Y paid me directly?
Please guys help me out here, I am really confused and don't want to screw up anything.


----------



## adckbj88

rathor.17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on my situation here.
> I was working in a company (X) but was on the payroll of another company Y ( a client of company X).
> In my ACS I did not mention anything about company Y but my Income Tax Return has company Y on it.
> What should I do in this case, should I get some kind of salary slip from company X mentioning that company Y paid me directly?
> Please guys help me out here, I am really confused and don't want to screw up anything.


Sorry little confused:

Did u show anything abt company X to ACS, if yes what?

If not than why would you want to add tht to ur EOI.

Secondly if your company can provide u with a letter stating that you were on their payroll however were placed at the client(X) location fo work that should suffice.....


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

rathor.17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some advice on my situation here.
> I was working in a company (X) but was on the payroll of another company Y ( a client of company X).
> In my ACS I did not mention anything about company Y but my Income Tax Return has company Y on it.
> What should I do in this case, should I get some kind of salary slip from company X mentioning that company Y paid me directly?
> Please guys help me out here, I am really confused and don't want to screw up anything.[/
> 
> To avoid headache
> 
> Kindly do re evaluation as your actual employer will be contacted and not client
> 
> All payslips and tax returns will have your payroll employer mentioned and so should be same in ACS or later process


----------



## rathor.17

adckbj88 said:


> Sorry little confused:
> 
> Did u show anything abt company X to ACS, if yes what?
> 
> If not than why would you want to add tht to ur EOI.
> 
> Secondly if your company can provide u with a letter stating that you were on their payroll however were placed at the client(X) location fo work that should suffice.....


I showed relieving letter from Company X in ACS (as Employer).
Actually the case is, I was getting Salary from Client (Company Y) and profit sharing from Company X. However, on ITR it says the name of Employer is Company Y.

And all this is for before March -2015. For financial year 2015-16, I've all the required docs. Is there any way that I can provide only one year of ITR/Form16 and for the rest I provide reference letter and relieving letter.

I'm really sorry the confusion.


----------



## carpenterrn

*visa application*

So, When I applied for my visa last night, there is a question asking which state you will be living in. Any idea as to whether that question will guide which team is allocated to review the visa, CO assignment?


----------



## Phattu_tota

Contents of PCC

Hi 

Is there a specific content for PCC? Should there be a mention of "Australia" in the same?
Today, I received India PCC from UK from High Commission of India, which reads:

"There is no adverse information in respect of Mr NNN, holder of Indian passport number NNNNNN issued at Delhi on <date> which would render him ineligible for permanent settlement as an immigrant in the UK"

Is it okay they have mentioned 'UK'? Or should that contain Australia?


----------



## dbimmigrant84

OZCallingUs said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
> PERSISTENCE PAID OFF
> 
> Timeline-
> 65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
> 04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
> 13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
> 17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
> 30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
> 13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
> 23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


Congratulations buddy

Does that mean, I can expect in 3 days?
Just kidding .


----------



## AUDream2017

As per my knowledge, it should be Australia instead of UK.
You had to mention in PCC application that, you need a PCC for 189 Australia immigration.

I remeber that in my PCC they mentioned all contries including Australia in bold letters.


----------



## abhishek5855

Hello all..
Following are my timelines:
Accountant 221111 (b.cpm+ CA+ CPA+ 5years exp)
PTE: 90,90,90,80 - Nov 18, 2016
Academic assessment cpa- Dec 19,2016.
Employment assessment- Jan 13, 2017.
EOI lodged: 17th Jan 2017
Invited: 18th Jan 2017.
Visa lodged: 2nd Feb 2017
On 20th feb i got an email that the CO has been assigned (Adelaide) and currently they do NOT require any further documents..
Can anyone tell me whats the fate of my case? Do they ask for documents in the first email itself or they email regarding assigning of CO first..?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello Friends,

Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.



Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".

"Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.

Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.

All the best!!!

My time line as below:

ANZSCO 261313

29/02/2016: ACS Result 
17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75) 
17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
10/02/2017: Application Lodge
23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
24/02/2017: Grant
03/02/2018: IED


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Week has ended on miserable note for me  . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> 
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> 
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 
> 03/02/2018: IED




Congratulations! 

I applied on the 9th  yet to receive any updates. Hoping to get it soon.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

incyann said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I applied on the 9th  yet to receive any updates. Hoping to get it soon.


Congratulations  brisbane is faster than adelaide. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi,

I was contacted by CO two days back for my wife's PTE score. On an average, after how many days will CO again pickup my case?


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Contents of PCC*



AUDream2017 said:


> As per my knowledge, it should be Australia instead of UK.
> You had to mention in PCC application that, you need a PCC for 189 Australia immigration.
> 
> I remeber that in my PCC they mentioned all contries including Australia in bold letters.


Thanks. Exactly my fear.

However, its a looong process to get this rectified, and i was wondering if i can go ahead with this or not as Its a PCC nevertheless and atleast this fulfills the character requirement point. 

Does each one of you had 'Australia' or 'Australia visa' written on it? If thats the case, my process is delayed as I have medicals scheduled next week and i cant re-initiate this PCC because passport is required there also.


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> Congratulations  brisbane is faster than adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




The same. Both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Week has ended on miserable note for me  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't worry man you will get it 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

I applied on the 10 Feb.but still no response but man ,take it easy, they normally assess it within 1-3 months...


----------



## rahul.synergys

Hello to all,
Guys I got the grant on 21st!! :whoo: arty:

ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
22-11-2016: ACS Submitted
08-12-2016: ACS Result Positive
10-12-2016: EOI Submitted with 65 points 189
18-01-2017: Invited
07-02-2017: Visa Lodged
11-02-2017: Medicals
13-02-2017: Documents uploaded
21-02-2017: Grant
CO: GSM Adelaide

Thank you and Good luck to everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

rahul.synergys said:


> Hello to all,
> Guys I got the grant on 21st!! :whoo: arty:
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 22-11-2016: ACS Submitted
> 08-12-2016: ACS Result Positive
> 10-12-2016: EOI Submitted with 65 points 189
> 18-01-2017: Invited
> 07-02-2017: Visa Lodged
> 11-02-2017: Medicals
> 13-02-2017: Documents uploaded
> 21-02-2017: Grant
> CO: GSM Adelaide
> 
> Thank you and Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Cheers!



Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul.synergys said:


> Hello to all,
> Guys I got the grant on 21st!! :whoo: arty:
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 22-11-2016: ACS Submitted
> 08-12-2016: ACS Result Positive
> 10-12-2016: EOI Submitted with 65 points 189
> 18-01-2017: Invited
> 07-02-2017: Visa Lodged
> 11-02-2017: Medicals
> 13-02-2017: Documents uploaded
> 21-02-2017: Grant
> CO: GSM Adelaide
> 
> Thank you and Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations Mate


----------



## namitc

Hello,

My ACS report came positive recently. They only deducted the first 2 years (out of 2yrs 2months) of my first job and none from my second job (6.5 years). Now while filling out the EOI application, should I put my first job experience as 2years 2months or only 2 months (which the ACS approved)?

My ACS report said something like this:

The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/08 - 12/10 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: System Engineer
Employer: *******
Country: INDIA

Please help.
Regards.


----------



## katts007

Hi,

It is better to mention the complete history as there is nothing to lose. I have done it as below.

Add 2 years of experience first and mark the question "Are you claiming the points for this employment?" as "No".

Then add the rest of the period and mark the question "Are you claiming the points for this employment?" as "Yes".

Hope this answers your question.



namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> My ACS report came positive recently. They only deducted the first 2 years (out of 2yrs 2months) of my first job and none from my second job (6.5 years). Now while filling out the EOI application, should I put my first job experience as 2years 2months or only 2 months (which the ACS approved)?
> 
> My ACS report said something like this:
> 
> The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/08 - 12/10 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: *******
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please help.
> Regards.


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> My ACS report came positive recently. They only deducted the first 2 years (out of 2yrs 2months) of my first job and none from my second job (6.5 years). Now while filling out the EOI application, should I put my first job experience as 2years 2months or only 2 months (which the ACS approved)?
> 
> My ACS report said something like this:
> 
> The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/08 - 12/10 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: *******
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please help.
> Regards.



I did it this way:
Employer A - 2 years - From/To - Not claiming points
Employer A - 1 year - From/To - Claiming points

I mentioned my Employer A twice in the EOI. I believe that's the right way.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> namitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My ACS report came positive recently. They only deducted the first 2 years (out of 2yrs 2months) of my first job and none from my second job (6.5 years). Now while filling out the EOI application, should I put my first job experience as 2years 2months or only 2 months (which the ACS approved)?
> 
> My ACS report said something like this:
> 
> The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/08 - 12/10 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: *******
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please help.
> Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it this way:
> Employer A - 2 years - From/To - Not claiming points
> Employer A - 1 year - From/To - Claiming points
> 
> I mentioned my Employer A twice in the EOI. I believe that's the right way.
Click to expand...

Or you can mention the employer just once with 2 yrs 2 months and not claim points. That will be much hassle free for you as it is not making any difference to your points.


----------



## Krish29

manpan18 said:


> Or you can mention the employer just once with 2 yrs 2 months and not claim points. That will be much hassle free for you as it is not making any difference to your points.


@namitc
Exactly, i would suggest to not claim points for 1st company 2.2 yrs... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Phattu_tota said:


> Contents of PCC
> 
> Hi
> 
> Is there a specific content for PCC? Should there be a mention of "Australia" in the same?
> Today, I received India PCC from UK from High Commission of India, which reads:
> 
> "There is no adverse information in respect of Mr NNN, holder of Indian passport number NNNNNN issued at Delhi on <date> which would render him ineligible for permanent settlement as an immigrant in the UK"
> 
> Is it okay they have mentioned 'UK'? Or should that contain Australia?



Tossing this up for some response...


----------



## Krish29

Phattu_tota said:


> Tossing this up for some response...


Your PCC should contains common wealth of Australia... What you have got is for UK...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Krish29 said:


> Your PCC should contains common wealth of Australia... What you have got is for UK...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Many Thanks

Is it "Commonwealth of Australia"? Is there a link or a document which says this - just want to ensure I don't miss out on anything when I reapply.


----------



## Krish29

You can just mention australia in the PCC form... passport officer will themselves give it as Commonwealth of Australia in your PCC & Passport.. 

check the details of australia country in wikipedia...you will get to know why it is called common wealth of Australia



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Krish29 said:


> You can just mention australia in the PCC form... passport officer will themselves give it as Commonwealth of Australia in your PCC & Passport..
> 
> check the details of australia country in wikipedia...you will get to know why it is called common wealth of Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Okay, I was asking about the document in general and not specifically 'commonwealth....'

This has now delayed my application big time, I have medicals scheduled and then will need to reapply.

If the embassy agrees to send me a new certificate, would that suffice? Or, I need this correction on my passport as well?
In other words - during visa lodge, do we upload PCC only or passport page with PCC details also?


----------



## Krish29

Phattu_tota said:


> Okay, I was asking about the document in general and not specifically 'commonwealth....'
> 
> This has now delayed my application big time, I have medicals scheduled and then will need to reapply.
> 
> If the embassy agrees to send me a new certificate, would that suffice? Or, I need this correction on my passport as well?
> In other words - during visa lodge, do we upload PCC only or passport page with PCC details also?


Do you have the PCC stamp on your passport ? If yes then what's country given? If it's UK then you must bring passport to get a new PCC

As far as I know, an issued PCC cannot be modified... Pls check with them..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

*PCC and Medicals after the Visa Lodge*

Hi Frenz,

I'm actually goin to lodge the visa next week, due to the deadline set after the invitation was received. I cudn't get my PCC and medicals done before the lodging. Will it be fine if I do them post visa lodge? My agent says it is fine as the CO contact may take upto 3 months from the date of lodging the visa.


----------



## abhishek5855

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Frenz,
> 
> I'm actually goin to lodge the visa next week, due to the deadline set after the invitation was received. I cudn't get my PCC and medicals done before the lodging. Will it be fine if I do them post visa lodge? My agent says it is fine as the CO contact may take upto 3 months from the date of lodging the visa.


Perfectly fine .. Lodge the visa, get the HAP Id and go for the medicals.. obtain PCC too in the meantime. (Y)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

Hi,

I applied the EOI today with 65 points. Now waiting for the ITA. Now I plan on getting the required PCC. 

Until May 2008, I lived in USA. Since then I've been living in India. That means I would need PCC from India as well as USA, right?

Moreover, I would be living in USA in march and april 2017. So I plan to somehow get my PCC from USA during this period. Does anyone know how to get it and how much time does it generally take? Do I have to apply it from the state I lived in?

Thanks.


----------



## aumelb1

Applied on 10 February, cleared medical...Waiting for CO ...

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> Okay, I was asking about the document in general and not specifically 'commonwealth....'
> 
> This has now delayed my application big time, I have medicals scheduled and then will need to reapply.
> 
> If the embassy agrees to send me a new certificate, would that suffice? Or, I need this correction on my passport as well?
> In other words - during visa lodge, do we upload PCC only or passport page with PCC details also?




Usually PCC only - never heard of passport page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anmath

I got my ACS assessment done... plan on filing EOI this monday... what are chances of getting an invite for 263111 at 65 points ??


----------



## Phattu_tota

andreyx108b said:


> Usually PCC only - never heard of passport page.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmmm...okay

I wonder why there wasn't any guidelines etc for PCC. Not that I would have done anything extra, still I believe they need a character certificate which is PCC - no matter whether its written on PCC that he is free to immigrate to country X or Y...

I'm afraid this has to be done all over again.


----------



## andreyx108b

Krish29 said:


> Do you have the PCC stamp on your passport ? If yes then what's country given? If it's UK then you must bring passport to get a new PCC
> 
> As far as I know, an issued PCC cannot be modified... Pls check with them..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


UK does not stamp the passport.


----------



## Phattu_tota

andreyx108b said:


> UK does not stamp the passport.



Yes you are right, I got UK PCC within a week, everything online and the form made total sense

However, to get Indian PCC here from UK, first up, I had to travel to London
Then, they had this paper form with 10 spelling mistakes
Still, without taking any chance, I asked them at counter that I want to apply for Australia visa / immigration, and that I cant see any column where I can mention same. They said I need not write it - I assumed they will provide a generic one.

But they have mentioned in my India PCC that my records are clear, and this PCC is done for UK immigration - how stupid of them

Thats why I am a bit confuse...its India PCC nevertheless, but they have explicitly mentioned UK - for some reason known to them. And as Krish said, yes, this they have mentioned on my passport also! Really not sure what to do now.


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> Yes you are right, I got UK PCC within a week, everything online and the form made total sense
> 
> However, to get Indian PCC here from UK, first up, I had to travel to London
> Then, they had this paper form with 10 spelling mistakes
> Still, without taking any chance, I asked them at counter that I want to apply for Australia visa / immigration, and that I cant see any column where I can mention same. They said I need not write it - I assumed they will provide a generic one.
> 
> But they have mentioned in my India PCC that my records are clear, and this PCC is done for UK immigration - how stupid of them
> 
> Thats why I am a bit confuse...its India PCC nevertheless, but they have explicitly mentioned UK - for some reason known to them. And as Krish said, yes, this they have mentioned on my passport also! Really not sure what to do now.


I got it now. In your case I would go and get another PCC (regardless that your current might work perfectly fine) - but honestly, why risking delays? Its better spend a day in London (i know it is quite a hassle going to London waiting at the embassy etc - spent 13 years in the UK and few times had to go to Russian embassy myself) but it will just save you some time and also will make life less stressful.


----------



## Phattu_tota

andreyx108b said:


> I got it now. In your case I would go and get another PCC (regardless that your current might work perfectly fine) - but honestly, why risking delays? Its better spend a day in London (i know it is quite a hassle going to London waiting at the embassy etc - spent 13 years in the UK and few times had to go to Russian embassy myself) but it will just save you some time and also will make life less stressful.


Agreed. Now I am spending around 1000 pounds on Medicals, PCCs, and transport - Easily I could have taken a break and flown to India with family, got these done, and still saved 100 quids...Could Have's and Should Have's... 

You are right, let's do it again. I have time till 15 April, aiming mid-end March now because of this.


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> Agreed. Now I am spending around 1000 pounds on Medicals, PCCs, and transport - Easily I could have taken a break and flown to India with family, got these done, and still saved 100 quids...Could Have's and Should Have's...
> 
> You are right, let's do it again. I have time till 15 April, aiming mid-end March now because of this.


Thats what i did - the cost of medicals for 4 of us (2 adults and 2 kids) was like 200 pounds  in total back in Russia! Well anyhow good luck to you and keep us posted on your progress. 

and we are waiting for you here in AU  good luck!


----------



## anmath

What are the chances of getting ITA for 263111 with 65 points ??


----------



## Krish29

Phattu_tota said:


> Agreed. Now I am spending around 1000 pounds on Medicals, PCCs, and transport - Easily I could have taken a break and flown to India with family, got these done, and still saved 100 quids...Could Have's and Should Have's...
> 
> You are right, let's do it again. I have time till 15 April, aiming mid-end March now because of this.


All the best!! Keep us posted👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

anmath said:


> I got my ACS assessment done... plan on filing EOI this monday... what are chances of getting an invite for 263111 at 65 points ??


Mate, You might have to wait till July 17.

Pls refer this link for up to date invite status..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

Does DIBP work/send emails/grants on weekends?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

Hi All,
Read in some post about VAC2. Just being curious about the same, what is it exactly? Can anyone provide the full form and meaning for same?

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Applied for assessment at Engineers Australia (EA) (Occupation Code: Telecommunications Engineer - 263311) --> 4-Jun-16
EA Additional Docs 1st Request (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR) --> 19-Sep-16
PTE Test --> 24-Sep-16
PTE Score Card --> (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78) --> 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded --> 13-Oct-16
EA Additional Docs 2nd Request (Degree in 400DPI) --> 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded --> 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive) --> 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points --> 30-Nov-16
Invite --> 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change) --> 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport --> 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC --> 23-Dec-16
Applied for Bahrain PCC --> 26-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport) --> 12-Jan-17
Medical --> Awaited
Apply for Visa --> 21-Jan-2017
Visa Grant --> Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## misecmisc

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> Read in some post about VAC2. Just being curious about the same, what is it exactly? Can anyone provide the full form and meaning for same?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Applied for assessment at Engineers Australia (EA) (Occupation Code: Telecommunications Engineer - 263311) --> 4-Jun-16
> EA Additional Docs 1st Request (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR) --> 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test --> 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score Card --> (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78) --> 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 13-Oct-16
> EA Additional Docs 2nd Request (Degree in 400DPI) --> 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive) --> 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points --> 30-Nov-16
> Invite --> 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change) --> 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport --> 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC --> 23-Dec-16
> Applied for Bahrain PCC --> 26-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport) --> 12-Jan-17
> Medical --> Awaited
> Apply for Visa --> 21-Jan-2017
> Visa Grant --> Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai


VAC2 is the additional fees which you will need to pay in your 189 visa application, if your spouse does not have Functional English.


----------



## Krish29

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> Read in some post about VAC2. Just being curious about the same, what is it exactly? Can anyone provide the full form and meaning for same?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Applied for assessment at Engineers Australia (EA) (Occupation Code: Telecommunications Engineer - 263311) --> 4-Jun-16
> EA Additional Docs 1st Request (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR) --> 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test --> 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score Card --> (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78) --> 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 13-Oct-16
> EA Additional Docs 2nd Request (Degree in 400DPI) --> 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded --> 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive) --> 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points --> 30-Nov-16
> Invite --> 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change) --> 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport --> 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC --> 23-Dec-16
> Applied for Bahrain PCC --> 26-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport) --> 12-Jan-17
> Medical --> Awaited
> Apply for Visa --> 21-Jan-2017
> Visa Grant --> Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai


What did you submit for spouse English evidence? If you don't submit any of IELTS, PTE or functional English proof then that leads to VAC2 payment of 4K AUD approx...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

abhishek5855 said:


> Does DIBP work/send emails/grants on weekends?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


In some earlier posts, somebody mentioned that somebody got grant on Saturday and somebody posted that somebody got CO contact on Saturday. So don't know if DIBP really works on Saturday or not.


----------



## Krish29

abhishek5855 said:


> Does DIBP work/send emails/grants on weekends?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I noticed some ppl got grant last Saturday..I'm not sure if DIBP fully functional on weekends but definitely not on Sundays


----------



## abhishek5855

misecmisc said:


> In some earlier posts, somebody mentioned that somebody got grant on Saturday and somebody posted that somebody got CO contact on Saturday. So don't know if DIBP really works on Saturday or not.


Iam just curious cz i keep logging in and checking my email on weekends too.. Australians usually dont work on weekends, and if thats the case, it would save me some anxiety lol

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

Krish29 said:


> What did you submit for spouse English evidence? If you don't submit any of IELTS, PTE or functional English proof then that leads to VAC2 payment of 4K AUD approx...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


Thanks, I submitted the PTE score.

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## gauravghai

misecmisc said:


> VAC2 is the additional fees which you will need to pay in your 189 visa application, if your spouse does not have Functional English.


Thanks for clarification.

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## misecmisc

abhishek5855 said:


> Iam just curious cz i keep logging in and checking my email on weekends too.. Australians usually dont work on weekends, and if thats the case, it would save me some anxiety lol
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


To help yourself to save some anxiety, don't check on weekends and assume that DIBP does not work on weekends. So relax.


----------



## anmath

Krish29 said:


> Mate, You might have to wait till July 17.
> 
> Pls refer this link for up to date invite status..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thats too bad... I expected it to be faster


----------



## anmath

Does the ranking for the ITA depend on english scores ??

Do higher points for language affect ranking after u have filed an eoi ?? 

Like two eoi have 65 points each... one has 20 for english other has 10... can that affect the ita ?


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> In some earlier posts, somebody mentioned that somebody got grant on Saturday and somebody posted that somebody got CO contact on Saturday. So don't know if DIBP really works on Saturday or not.




Its irregular but do occur both on Sundays and Saturdays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharan22too

anmath said:


> Does the ranking for the ITA depend on english scores ??
> 
> Do higher points for language affect ranking after u have filed an eoi ??
> 
> Like two eoi have 65 points each... one has 20 for english other has 10... can that affect the ita ?


Ranking is only based on your Points in your EOI

I don"t quite understand this question, your ranking is only based on your EOI points and the date you have submitted your EOI(Visa Effect of date). In case you have a change in score that will affect your points, you can go ahead and update the same EOI, you do not have to submit a new one.

I hope this helps


----------



## aumelb1

gauravghai said:


> Thanks, I submitted the PTE score.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Occupation Code: 263311
> Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
> Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
> EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
> EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
> Invite: 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
> Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
> Medical: 11-Feb-17
> Visa Grant: Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai


Greetings from telecom engineers!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

andreyx108b said:


> Its irregular but do occur both on Sundays and Saturdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably working overtime or out of their interest.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

What should the document / evidence type be for spouse functional English proof letter while uploading the document?

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

biggy85 said:


> What should the document / evidence type be for spouse functional English proof letter while uploading the document?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Ielts 4,5 or pte equal to that score OR the letter from the uni stating that the medium of instruction was in English and it has to be at least 2 years full time.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

aumelb1 said:


> Ielts 4,5 or pte equal to that score OR the letter from the uni stating that the medium of instruction was in English and it has to be at least 2 years full time.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Yes that I have. My doubt was regarding the doc type while uploading in immiaccount. Any idea?

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

biggy85 said:


> Yes that I have. My doubt was regarding the doc type while uploading in immiaccount. Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


What doubt do you have in uploading???It's the evidence of English called category.


Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

aumelb1 said:


> What doubt do you have in uploading???It's the evidence of English called category.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Yep silly me! Had a long day, am not thinking straight. Cheers 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

biggy85 said:


> Yep silly me! Had a long day, am not thinking straight. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


It happens sometimes bro, I had the same problem last time. 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

biggy85 said:


> Yep silly me! Had a long day, am not thinking straight. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Don't forget to upload associated degree and transcript as well, as only letter from the Institution will not help.


----------



## aumelb1

muhsoh said:


> Don't forget to upload associated degree and transcript as well, as only letter from the Institution will not help.


Really ?Have you had this asked from CO?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

aumelb1 said:


> Really ?Have you had this asked from CO?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


AFAIK, some COs have asked for the functional proof again, despite the same being already uploaded. And hence to avoid this contact, its recommended to merge the same with degree and transcripts as well


----------



## Phattu_tota

Query time guys..

I am not claiming any points for spouse. In the online form in immi account, I have the following queries

SPOUSE
1.) Highest recognised qualification obtained?
--> Should this be 'Other - Non AQF accreditation' as no points claimed and its not recognised by any authority?

2.) Employment history
Well, do I need to mention the same at all as no partner points claimed?

IELTS
It asks for Main language for me and spouse under IELTS....Hindi?

MYSELF

What is the difference between the below 2 questions? 

*Employment history*
Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application? <Need to give details>

*Employment in nominated occupation*
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
<Need to give details>


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Query time guys..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for spouse. In the online form in immi account, I have the following queries
> 
> SPOUSE
> 1.) Highest recognised qualification obtained?
> --> Should this be 'Other - Non AQF accreditation' as no points claimed and its not recognised by any authority?
> 
> 2.) Employment history
> Well, do I need to mention the same at all as no partner points claimed?
> 
> IELTS
> It asks for Main language for me and spouse under IELTS....Hindi?
> 
> MYSELF
> 
> What is the difference between the below 2 questions?
> 
> *Employment history*
> Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application? <Need to give details>
> 
> *Employment in nominated occupation*
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> <Need to give details>


1. it is safe to write " other -Non AQF Accreditation"

2. you can give details of employment(if there is any), though it wont affect visa processing

3. yes, Hindi

4. 

employed in past 10 years - we need to give details of all employments - relevant or not relevant

employed in nominated occupation - we need to give detail of employment relevant to the occupation code


----------



## sultan_azam

anmath said:


> Does the ranking for the ITA depend on english scores ??
> 
> Do higher points for language affect ranking after u have filed an eoi ??
> 
> Like two eoi have 65 points each... one has 20 for english other has 10... can that affect the ita ?


no effect in 189, 

not proven, but could affect nomination invite for 190


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> 4.
> 
> employed in past 10 years - we need to give details of all employments - relevant or not relevant
> 
> employed in nominated occupation - we need to give detail of employment relevant to the occupation code


Is this something related to ACS assessment? for eg. in EOI for points calculation we mentioned No against the occupations for which we don't want to claim points as per ACS. So here that will come under 'not relevant'.

Or, if I;ve worked as BA for 9 years and 2 years deducted by ACS, I was left with 7 years to claim points - in this case, I will need to mention all 9 years as regardless of the points, complete 9 years I was BA?


----------



## vijay4055

*Name change*

Hi all, 

During my visa application, under name change they have couple of options. 

I had a name change and not sure which option to select 

deed poll or other ?


----------



## vijay4055

*Other identity documents in 189*

Hi all, 

I had a name change and under "other identity document" do i need to declare ?


----------



## vijay4055

*Hap id*

Can anyone please advise when can we generate HAP ID ? 

after paying the amount for 189 application or do we need to wait for the case officer to provide? 

Please assist 

thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

vijay4055 said:


> Can anyone please advise when can we generate HAP ID ?
> 
> 
> 
> after paying the amount for 189 application or do we need to wait for the case officer to provide?
> 
> 
> 
> Please assist
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




Google: my health declaration

Or

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Can anyone please comment whether the below document checklist looks fine as proof of relationship 
Fixed deposits of both added each other as nominee
Lic policy where spouse is nominee
Old phone bills
30-40 old snaps from past 2 years
Travel history
Gym memberships together from over an year
Sports events where we participated together and pictures from dese events
Marriage certificate 
Passport with spouse name and same address
Bank transfers to each other
Please advise

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> Can anyone please comment whether the below document checklist looks fine as proof of relationship
> Fixed deposits of both added each other as nominee
> Lic policy where spouse is nominee
> Old phone bills
> 30-40 old snaps from past 2 years
> Travel history
> Gym memberships together from over an year
> Sports events where we participated together and pictures from dese events
> Marriage certificate
> Passport with spouse name and same address
> Bank transfers to each other
> Please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Marriage certificate will suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

yasir99m said:


> I got a contact few weeks ago from my most recent employer Australian High commission embassy Islamabad contacted them via phone and email they contacted HR department who had signatures under the reference letter.
> 
> I am waiting anxiously every day as status is still received and no contact !
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


Hi yasir99m,

Curious as to why did they call your employer, what did you provide for latest employer verification, payslip form16, etc...

can you give details what document did you upload for employment verification.

Thanks
Amir


----------



## Amrita.khangura

andreyx108b said:


> Marriage certificate will suffice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had given the same earlier the case officer came back asking for evidence of relationship 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> I had given the same earlier the case officer came back asking for evidence of relationship
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




In 99% of cases it is enough.

How long have you been married for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

andreyx108b said:


> In 99% of cases it is enough.
> 
> How long have you been married for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got married in November 2016 and lodged visa on 31st jan 2017

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> I got married in November 2016 and lodged visa on 31st jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Yes. Thats the case, recent marriages before lodge do sometimes require additional evidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. Thats the case, recent marriages before lodge do sometimes require additional evidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okie so do you think the proofs i am giving are sufficient 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanzoun

In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
Thank u


----------



## Phattu_tota

zanzoun said:


> In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
> Thank u


Exact same case for me, I shouldnt have any affect


----------



## Phattu_tota

Hi Guys, still a bit confuse over this question in online visa lodge - let me put this simply.

What is the difference between the below 2 questions? 

Employment history
Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application? <Need to give details>

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
<Need to give details>


First question is easy - all details of employment
Second one, do I mention all 10 years which I worked as BA? Or 8 years only as ACS deducted 2 years in assessment? Does ACS deduction has any role here?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

aumelb1 said:


> Greetings from telecom engineers!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




Congrats & welcome to telecom engineers gang


Rajesh S


----------



## muhsoh

aumelb1 said:


> Really ?Have you had this asked from CO?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Yes indeed. I only uploaded the letter, and CO asked me to provide the associated Educational documents to support that letter.


----------



## andyrent

HI 
I just updated my position in the EOI for 189 Visa - wondering if the update in position in my company will affect my last submitted date ? 

There is no change in points, only a correction of my position.

Thanks


----------



## biggy85

There was a gap of about 8 months from my engineering completion date up until the first employment. Should I give some info about this under the employment history in form 80 ? or in 
Additional information section ?


----------



## Phattu_tota

biggy85 said:


> There was a gap of about 8 months from my engineering completion date up until the first employment. Should I give some info about this under the employment history in form 80 ? or in
> Additional information section ?



Hey biggy

I guess it should be under employment history as it says it should cover unemployment/gaps also. Rest, I dont have any gaps so cant be sure.


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Form 80 and 1221 - consolidated info and queries*

Hi

Read a lot of threads this morning on Form 80, some of them very old - collected some info - please can someone validate/respond to the below ones:

*Form 80*
17 - Address history
-> Do I need to include hotels also? Each and every one of it for personal/professional stay!!? Its gonna be a marathon task, in that case.

*Part H - TRAVEL*
22 - Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events
My Answer should be - "Migration, I want to Live and Work in Australia"?

23 - Similarly - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for journey to Australia
Can my answer be - NO? And then keep everything as 'Unknown' (Flight, City, etc.)?

24 - Are you applying for temporary visa
My Answer should be - NO?

*Part I - Address in Australia*
31 - Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)
--> Answer - If I don’t have any, can I leave blank? Or a hotel name should be here, atleast?

46 Other travelling family members
Are there any other family members included in the visa application?
Family members include nieces, nephews, cousins, in-laws, grandparents etc. who are travelling with you
My Answer should be - NO ?(because its only me, wife, child)


47 - Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?
Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family
members and acquaintances in Australia
My answer, similar to Q31, can be NO?... hope there's no harm.

49 - Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or organisation in Australia
--> Well, for this, I work for an IT company which has centres in Australia. So am I associated with a Business organization in Australia? What should the answer be?

*Form 1221*

27 - Asks for Post secondary qualifications. Shall I put qualifications as similar to Form 80 (Only Bachelors and Masters, no Xth or XII). 

*Part L - Migration visas*
40 - Do you intend to work in Australia?If Yes - If you have organised your employment, give details below
Answer - ??? Should this be "YES" (intention to work) and then blank - as I havent organised my employment

43 - Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia
Answer --- ???


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Is this something related to ACS assessment? for eg. in EOI for points calculation we mentioned No against the occupations for which we don't want to claim points as per ACS. So here that will come under 'not relevant'.
> 
> Or, if I;ve worked as BA for 9 years and 2 years deducted by ACS, I was left with 7 years to claim points - in this case, I will need to mention all 9 years as regardless of the points, complete 9 years I was BA?


can you ask the exact question again ??


in form 80 if it asks for employment history, mention everything 

if it asks for employment in nominated occupation, then mention those which have been marked RELEVANT by ACS


----------



## sultan_azam

vijay4055 said:


> Can anyone please advise when can we generate HAP ID ?
> 
> after paying the amount for 189 application or do we need to wait for the case officer to provide?
> 
> Please assist
> 
> thanks in advance


after paying visa fees, check under your name tab, VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT -- oRGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATIoNS -- PRINT REFERRAL LETTER, this will have HAP ID for you, 

similarly generate HAP ID for all applicants


dont wait for case officer to ping you for doing medicals


----------



## sultan_azam

Amrita.khangura said:


> Can anyone please comment whether the below document checklist looks fine as proof of relationship
> Fixed deposits of both added each other as nominee
> Lic policy where spouse is nominee
> Old phone bills
> 30-40 old snaps from past 2 years
> Travel history
> Gym memberships together from over an year
> Sports events where we participated together and pictures from dese events
> Marriage certificate
> Passport with spouse name and same address
> Bank transfers to each other
> Please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


everything looks good except "bank transfers"


----------



## sultan_azam

zanzoun said:


> In our medical we declared that ,y wife is having tablets for hyperthyroid. I know this is not amajor issue but will this delay the processing of he visa?
> Thank u


i think it shouldnt be an issue


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi Guys, still a bit confuse over this question in online visa lodge - let me put this simply.
> 
> What is the difference between the below 2 questions?
> 
> Employment history
> Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application? <Need to give details>
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> <Need to give details>
> 
> 
> First question is easy - all details of employment
> Second one, do I mention all 10 years which I worked as BA? Or 8 years only as ACS deducted 2 years in assessment? Does ACS deduction has any role here?


yes, ACS reports matter here


----------



## sultan_azam

biggy85 said:


> There was a gap of about 8 months from my engineering completion date up until the first employment. Should I give some info about this under the employment history in form 80 ? or in
> Additional information section ?


give details in employment section, if you are running out of space there than write in additional information section


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> yes, ACS reports matter here


Thanks. So that means I will mention 10 years as employment in last 10 years, and 8 year as relevant employment (since 2 years were deducted by ACS)


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks. So that means I will mention 10 years as employment in last 10 years, and 8 year as relevant employment (since 2 years were deducted by ACS)


In employment history - mention entire history, not just 10 years

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> In employment history - mention entire history, not just 10 years
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Got it...but it asks for 10 years only. See below.

_Employment history
Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application? <Need to give details>
_

Anyway, mine is 10 years only, so that's okay with me.
However, I will mention 8 years in the relevant experience question - as 2 years were deducted by ACS during assessment.


Did you get a chance to look at the loooooong list of Form 80 questions I posted in the previous page, some of them I just need clarification whether my understanding is correct or not. Please could you share views...


----------



## asifzia11

Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
Regards,
Asif


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Got it...but it asks for 10 years only. See below.
> 
> _Employment history
> Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application? <Need to give details>
> _
> 
> Anyway, mine is 10 years only, so that's okay with me.
> However, I will mention 8 years in the relevant experience question - as 2 years were deducted by ACS during assessment.
> 
> 
> Did you get a chance to look at the loooooong list of Form 80 questions I posted in the previous page, some of them I just need clarification whether my understanding is correct or not. Please could you share views...



i think i missed the long list of form 80 questions, can you indicate or repost ??

_Q 19 Give details of all employment and unemployment
Employment includes:
• all paid employment
• self-employment/family business
• work experience/internships
• unpaid employment/volunteer work.
*
*Unemployment includes:
• *from date of birth up until first employment* *keep this in mind while filling the form *
• all gaps/breaks between employment
• all gaps between education._


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> i think i missed the long list of form 80 questions, can you indicate or repost ??
> 
> _Q 19 Give details of all employment and unemployment
> Employment includes:
> • all paid employment
> • self-employment/family business
> • work experience/internships
> • unpaid employment/volunteer work.
> *
> *Unemployment includes:
> • *from date of birth up until first employment* *keep this in mind while filling the form *
> • all gaps/breaks between employment
> • all gaps between education._


Thanks Sultan, Actually, I was referring to the online immi account questions and not form 80 - I got your point now, Thanks

Here's the link to the form 80 post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-175.html#post12050297


----------



## sujatham09

Hi Experts,

Need your suggestion here.

I have lodged my Visa application for 189 under 261111 on 5th Jan 2017 and awaiting Visa.

However i have just realized that i have made a mistake in my application.

I have mentioned "Duration of overseas employment:5 years in the past 10 years" thinking it is onsite assignment details ,though i have 7+years of experience.The points would not differ for 5 or 7 years of experience, but would there be any problem because of incorrect information.The supporting documents CV,Payslips,Reference letters all provide the information of 7+ years of experience.

Request your inputs/suggestions on these.

Thank Much.


----------



## vikaschandra

sujatham09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion here.
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application for 189 under 261111 on 5th Jan 2017 and awaiting Visa.
> 
> However i have just realized that i have made a mistake in my application.
> 
> I have mentioned "Duration of overseas employment:5 years in the past 10 years" thinking it is onsite assignment details ,though i have 7+years of experience.The points would not differ for 5 or 7 years of experience, but would there be any problem because of incorrect information.The supporting documents CV,Payslips,Reference letters all provide the information of 7+ years of experience.
> 
> Request your inputs/suggestions on these.
> 
> Thank Much.


you should correct the information provided. use the update us section on immi account or use Form. 1023. Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## ssivagct

*189 Visa grant after Medicals*

Hi Guys ,

I got CO contact for the medicals on 15th Feb 2017 and got medical clearance on 20th Feb 2017. When can I expect visa grant?

My timelines:

Software Engineer (65 Points 189 visa)

PTE A: 1st Nov 2016
ACS: 1st Dec 2016
EOI: 2nd Dec 2016
ITA: 18th Jan 2017
189 Visa Lodgement (all docs incl PCC except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017
CO Contact: 15th Feb 2017 (Requested medicals only) - GSM Adelaide
Medical Clearance: 20th Feb 2017

Visa Grant: ??


----------



## shrinivaskk

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> My ACS report came positive recently. They only deducted the first 2 years (out of 2yrs 2months) of my first job and none from my second job (6.5 years). Now while filling out the EOI application, should I put my first job experience as 2years 2months or only 2 months (which the ACS approved)?
> 
> My ACS report said something like this:
> 
> The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/08 - 12/10 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: *******
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please help.
> Regards.


You should mention all the information provided to ACS in EOI. 

However, if you don't want to claim points. There is an option to choose 'Not Relevant' while filing the EOI. 

This way, you will provide all the required and relevant info.


----------



## shrinivaskk

ssivagct said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I got CO contact for the medicals on 15th Feb 2017 and got medical clearance on 20th Feb 2017. When can I expect visa grant?
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> Software Engineer (65 Points 189 visa)
> 
> PTE A: 1st Nov 2016
> ACS: 1st Dec 2016
> EOI: 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> 189 Visa Lodgement (all docs incl PCC except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017
> CO Contact: 15th Feb 2017 (Requested medicals only) - GSM Adelaide
> Medical Clearance: 20th Feb 2017
> 
> Visa Grant: ??


Usually the application is reviewed every 28 days by the CO. 
Your grant approval purely depends upon the CO's work schedule and load. 

There is no historical trend on which any assumption can be made to issue the grant. 

All the best !


----------



## ssivagct

shrinivaskk said:


> Usually the application is reviewed every 28 days by the CO.
> Your grant approval purely depends upon the CO's work schedule and load.
> 
> There is no historical trend on which any assumption can be made to issue the grant.
> 
> All the best !


Thanks Shrini,
Since CO requested only medicals so I can assume that there won't be CO contact again?


----------



## rmg123

sultan_azam said:


> yes, ACS reports matter here


 Your signature intrigues me.
Could you please let me know your timeline, Applied 2015 and grant in 2017 :sorry: scary


----------



## shrinivaskk

ssivagct said:


> Thanks Shrini,
> Since CO requested only medicals so I can assume that there won't be CO contact again?


Usually Medicals is the last thing CO is looking for. 
Again its 'Usually' and doesn't mean 'All the time'. 

The maximum times CO contacts an applicant is 2-3 times. 

Due to workload on CO's to reach their targets too. It might be done fairly quick.


----------



## sultan_azam

sujatham09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion here.
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application for 189 under 261111 on 5th Jan 2017 and awaiting Visa.
> 
> However i have just realized that i have made a mistake in my application.
> 
> I have mentioned "Duration of overseas employment:5 years in the past 10 years" thinking it is onsite assignment details ,though i have 7+years of experience.The points would not differ for 5 or 7 years of experience, but would there be any problem because of incorrect information.The supporting documents CV,Payslips,Reference letters all provide the information of 7+ years of experience.
> 
> Request your inputs/suggestions on these.
> 
> Thank Much.


i think you should correct this mistake by updating the information online or by giving form 1023


----------



## yasir99m

amir577 said:


> Hi yasir99m,
> 
> Curious as to why did they call your employer, what did you provide for latest employer verification, payslip form16, etc...
> 
> can you give details what document did you upload for employment verification.
> 
> Thanks
> Amir


Hi Amir,
I dont know Y they did it , but point of question is they did but it was all very basic designation pay role etc and same to HR which HR replied on the same day that everything is same as mentioned in experience letter. 
Documents i uploaded were payslips for all years 5 3/year tax documents, experience letter that's it. Still in waiting state ! don't know where they r stuck as it was a str8 forward case ! 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> Read a lot of threads this morning on Form 80, some of them very old - collected some info - please can someone validate/respond to the below ones:
> 
> *Form 80*
> 17 - Address history
> -> Do I need to include hotels also? Each and every one of it for personal/professional stay!!? Its gonna be a marathon task, in that case.
> *hotels ?? long stay(> 14days) need to be provided *
> *Part H - TRAVEL*
> 22 - Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events
> My Answer should be - "Migration, I want to Live and Work in Australia"?
> *"Migration" is enough *
> 23 - Similarly - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for journey to Australia
> Can my answer be - NO? And then keep everything as 'Unknown' (Flight, City, etc.)?
> *give a tentative date within next one year*
> 24 - Are you applying for temporary visa
> My Answer should be - NO?
> correct
> *Part I - Address in Australia*
> 31 - Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)
> --> Answer - If I don’t have any, can I leave blank? Or a hotel name should be here, atleast? NOT FINALISED AT THE MOMENT
> 
> 46 Other travelling family members
> Are there any other family members included in the visa application?
> Family members include nieces, nephews, cousins, in-laws, grandparents etc. who are travelling with you
> My Answer should be - NO ?(because its only me, wife, child)
> correct
> 
> 47 - Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?
> Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family
> members and acquaintances in Australia
> My answer, similar to Q31, can be NO?... hope there's no harm. *correct, write NO*
> 
> 49 - Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or organisation in Australia
> --> Well, for this, I work for an IT company which has centres in Australia. So am I associated with a Business organization in Australia? What should the answer be?
> *write NO as they are not sponsoring you*
> 
> *Form 1221*
> 
> 27 - Asks for Post secondary qualifications. Shall I put qualifications as similar to Form 80 (Only Bachelors and Masters, no Xth or XII).
> *write details after class 12th*
> *Part L - Migration visas*
> 40 - Do you intend to work in Australia?If Yes - If you have organised your employment, give details below
> Answer - ??? Should this be "YES" (intention to work) and then blank - as I havent organised my employment *correct *
> 
> 43 - Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia
> Answer --- ???


*leave as blank*


----------



## hariyerra

Hi all,

Today I have received 2nd CO contact(Brisbane) providing VAC2 invoice. I had replied to first CO contact on 08/02/17. So, it took 20 days to get VAC2 invoice. Feeling positive.. hoping for quicker grant after fees paid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I have received 2nd CO contact(Brisbane) providing VAC2 invoice. I had replied to first CO contact on 08/02/17. So, it took 20 days to get VAC2 invoice. Feeling positive.. hoping for quicker grant after fees paid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pay the vac2 fees, you may get it granted tomorrow as AUDream2017 got in one day after vac2 payment


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Congratulations hariyerra 

You are almost there


----------



## miadirector

Dear All,

I applied for Subclass 189 on 24 March 2016 but still waiting for grant. Anybody can advise, what should I do?

Age: 25 Points
Qualification: 15 Points
Experience: 15
CAE: 10 Points
ACS: assessment +ve on 1st March 2016. (ANZSCO 263111 "Computer Network and Systment Engineer")
Invitation 189: 9th March 2016 at 65 Points
Case submitted: 24 March 2016
Medicals completed: 
1st request for documents on 19/4/16: "Form 80 and 1221 for Spouse dependent"
Information Provided: 28/4/16
2nd request for documents on 19/5/16: "Evidence of Employment and Tax returns"
Telephonic verification of Employment: 24 May 2016
requested info uploaded: 26 May 2016
Post Lodgement application of newborn: 5 Aug 2016
Medical request for newborn: 29 Aug 2016
Medical Completed: 29 August 2016.
Acknowledgement of Health Assessment received by CO: 16 Sep 2016
No response by CO since 16 Sep 2016
Physical Verification of Employment: 13 Jan 2017.
No response by CO since that time..............
Waiting for visa grant........


----------



## vijay4055

*Form 80*

Hi all, 

Can anyone please advise under "Further Stay" there was a question asked "what is the main reason for remaining in Australia? 

can anyone give me suggestion, what would be the best fit for this ?

thanks

Vijay


----------



## SanBil

miadirector said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 24 March 2016 but still waiting for grant. Anybody can advise, what should I do?
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> Qualification: 15 Points
> Experience: 15
> CAE: 10 Points
> ACS: assessment +ve on 1st March 2016. (ANZSCO 263111 "Computer Network and Systment Engineer")
> Invitation 189: 9th March 2016 at 65 Points
> Case submitted: 24 March 2016
> Medicals completed:
> 1st request for documents on 19/4/16: "Form 80 and 1221 for Spouse dependent"
> Information Provided: 28/4/16
> 2nd request for documents on 19/5/16: "Evidence of Employment and Tax returns"
> Telephonic verification of Employment: 24 May 2016
> requested info uploaded: 26 May 2016
> Post Lodgement application of newborn: 5 Aug 2016
> Medical request for newborn: 29 Aug 2016
> Medical Completed: 29 August 2016.
> Acknowledgement of Health Assessment received by CO: 16 Sep 2016
> No response by CO since 16 Sep 2016
> Physical Verification of Employment: 13 Jan 2017.
> No response by CO since that time..............
> Waiting for visa grant........



You can call the respective gsm, and ask about the status.


----------



## SanBil

SanBil said:


> You can call the respective gsm, and ask about the status.



Btw how did they conducted physical verification? What documents they checked physically?


----------



## hariyerra

sultan_azam said:


> pay the vac2 fees, you may get it granted tomorrow as AUDream2017 got in one day after vac2 payment




Yes Sultan, I am trying to pay asap. Planning to do it with credit card through Postbillpay. 

Does anyone know Postbillpay have any surcharge other than $4885 fees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congratulations hariyerra
> 
> You are almost there




Thanks mate.. I wish you would also get quick grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

miadirector said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 24 March 2016 but still waiting for grant. Anybody can advise, what should I do?
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> Qualification: 15 Points
> Experience: 15
> CAE: 10 Points
> ACS: assessment +ve on 1st March 2016. (ANZSCO 263111 "Computer Network and Systment Engineer")
> Invitation 189: 9th March 2016 at 65 Points
> Case submitted: 24 March 2016
> Medicals completed:
> 1st request for documents on 19/4/16: "Form 80 and 1221 for Spouse dependent"
> Information Provided: 28/4/16
> 2nd request for documents on 19/5/16: "Evidence of Employment and Tax returns"
> Telephonic verification of Employment: 24 May 2016
> requested info uploaded: 26 May 2016
> Post Lodgement application of newborn: 5 Aug 2016
> Medical request for newborn: 29 Aug 2016
> Medical Completed: 29 August 2016.
> Acknowledgement of Health Assessment received by CO: 16 Sep 2016
> No response by CO since 16 Sep 2016
> Physical Verification of Employment: 13 Jan 2017.
> No response by CO since that time..............
> Waiting for visa grant........


physical verification was done on 13th Jan proves they are working on the case, you should hear from them soon


----------



## sultan_azam

vijay4055 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please advise under "Further Stay" there was a question asked "what is the main reason for remaining in Australia?
> 
> can anyone give me suggestion, what would be the best fit for this ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Vijay


form 80 ??

i think "settlement in Australia" is a good answer


----------



## miadirector

SanBil said:


> Btw how did they conducted physical verification? What documents they checked physically?


My Ex-Boss was not present to provide all info but An Australian guy showed 4 photos to my ex-colleague. He recognized one the photos, told them my name and asked them to contact CEO of the company about further confidential information.


----------



## BulletAK

miadirector said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 24 March 2016 but still waiting for grant. Anybody can advise, what should I do?
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> Qualification: 15 Points
> Experience: 15
> CAE: 10 Points
> ACS: assessment +ve on 1st March 2016. (ANZSCO 263111 "Computer Network and Systment Engineer")
> Invitation 189: 9th March 2016 at 65 Points
> Case submitted: 24 March 2016
> Medicals completed:
> 1st request for documents on 19/4/16: "Form 80 and 1221 for Spouse dependent"
> Information Provided: 28/4/16
> 2nd request for documents on 19/5/16: "Evidence of Employment and Tax returns"
> Telephonic verification of Employment: 24 May 2016
> requested info uploaded: 26 May 2016
> Post Lodgement application of newborn: 5 Aug 2016
> Medical request for newborn: 29 Aug 2016
> Medical Completed: 29 August 2016.
> Acknowledgement of Health Assessment received by CO: 16 Sep 2016
> No response by CO since 16 Sep 2016
> Physical Verification of Employment: 13 Jan 2017.
> No response by CO since that time..............
> Waiting for visa grant........


Hey bro, from which city are you from in Pakistan? Can you please elaborate how they did the physical verification and what did they ask? You help would be much appreciated!


----------



## miadirector

BulletAK said:


> Hey bro, from which city are you from in Pakistan? Can you please elaborate how they did the physical verification and what did they ask? You help would be much appreciated!


My Ex-Boss was not present to provide all info but An Australian guy showed 4 photos to my ex-colleague. He recognized one the photos, told them my name and asked them to contact CEO of the company about further confidential information.


----------



## yasir99m

miadirector said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 24 March 2016 but still waiting for grant. Anybody can advise, what should I do?
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> Qualification: 15 Points
> Experience: 15
> CAE: 10 Points
> ACS: assessment +ve on 1st March 2016. (ANZSCO 263111 "Computer Network and Systment Engineer")
> Invitation 189: 9th March 2016 at 65 Points
> Case submitted: 24 March 2016
> Medicals completed:
> 1st request for documents on 19/4/16: "Form 80 and 1221 for Spouse dependent"
> Information Provided: 28/4/16
> 2nd request for documents on 19/5/16: "Evidence of Employment and Tax returns"
> Telephonic verification of Employment: 24 May 2016
> requested info uploaded: 26 May 2016
> Post Lodgement application of newborn: 5 Aug 2016
> Medical request for newborn: 29 Aug 2016
> Medical Completed: 29 August 2016.
> Acknowledgement of Health Assessment received by CO: 16 Sep 2016
> No response by CO since 16 Sep 2016
> Physical Verification of Employment: 13 Jan 2017.
> No response by CO since that time..............
> Waiting for visa grant........


Hi Mia Director,
seems like a long time line , can kindly confirm what did they verify from physical verification of emplacement ? 

my time line is much less at the moment but seeing your makes me worry as employment verification has also been done from my employer but only on email.

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## BulletAK

miadirector said:


> My Ex-Boss was not present to provide all info but An Australian guy showed 4 photos to my ex-colleague. He recognized one the photos, told them my name and asked them to contact CEO of the company about further confidential information.


Brother, from which city are you from in Pakistan?


----------



## BulletAK

miadirector said:


> My Ex-Boss was not present to provide all info but An Australian guy showed 4 photos to my ex-colleague. He recognized one the photos, told them my name and asked them to contact CEO of the company about further confidential information.


I have never heard of physical verification in Pakistan.. That is why I am asking your location details. If you can please tell me from which city are you from or from which city is your employer, that would help. Thanks.


----------



## miadirector

BulletAK said:


> Brother, from which city are you from in Pakistan?


Islamabad.....:gossip:


----------



## andreyx108b

yasir99m said:


> Hi Mia Director,
> seems like a long time line , can kindly confirm what did they verify from physical verification of emplacement ?
> 
> my time line is much less at the moment but seeing your makes me worry as employment verification has also been done from my employer but only on email.
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


After verification it is usually takes 12-16 weeks to get a grant (or there abouts)


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Is there anybody on this thread who submitted his visa application on either 13-Feb or 14-Feb or 15-Feb and got any CO contact or grant? Also anybody who submitted his visa application from 16-Feb onwards and got CO contact or grant? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## aumelb1

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Is there anybody on this thread who submitted his visa application on either 13-Feb or 14-Feb or 15-Feb and got any CO contact or grant? Also anybody who submitted his visa application from 16-Feb onwards and got CO contact or grant? Please suggest. Thanks.


I haven't had a contact since 10 Feb lodgement .

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

aumelb1 said:


> I haven't had a contact since 10 Feb lodgement .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


May be you would get a direct grant. Relax.


----------



## aumelb1

misecmisc said:


> May be you would get a direct grant. Relax.


I am OK with that because it takes 1_3 months.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

aumelb1 said:


> I haven't had a contact since 10 Feb lodgement .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




Someone lodged on the 10th and got his grant on the 22nd I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

incyann said:


> Someone lodged on the 10th and got his grant on the 22nd I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all individually assessed , patience 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> *leave as blank*


Many thanks Sultan

17 - Address history
_-> Do I need to include hotels also? Each and every one of it for personal/professional stay!!? Its gonna be a marathon task, in that case._
hotels ?? long stay(> 14days) need to be provided 

Well - I have been to Europe and other countries on business trips, where I used to stay in hotels.
I was wondering whether to put them in address history or not. But as you mentioned, if its more than 14 days, I will have to mention?


_23 - Similarly - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for journey to Australia
Can my answer be - NO? And then keep everything as 'Unknown' (Flight, City, etc.)?_
give a tentative date within next one year


But in that case It asks for other details (flight number etc...) Doesn't CO ask for ticket etc?


----------



## Arvind92

Hi Ashish Jain,
Did you get your PR ? I lodged my file 24th december and still waiting.


----------



## Arvind92

Hi,
I lodged my file dec 24 2016 and Case officer contacted me 22/1 for additional documents. 
Just as yours. Have you got your PR?


----------



## incyann

Arvind92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my file dec 24 2016 and Case officer contacted me 22/1 for additional documents.
> 
> Just as yours. Have you got your PR?




Which documents did you have to provide? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

I have a question, when they say 3 months, is it actual 3 months (including holidays and weekends) or 3 working months?


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Many thanks Sultan
> 
> 17 - Address history
> _-> Do I need to include hotels also? Each and every one of it for personal/professional stay!!? Its gonna be a marathon task, in that case._
> hotels ?? long stay(> 14days) need to be provided
> 
> Well - I have been to Europe and other countries on business trips, where I used to stay in hotels.
> I was wondering whether to put them in address history or not. But as you mentioned, if its more than 14 days, I will have to mention?
> 
> 
> _23 - Similarly - Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for journey to Australia
> Can my answer be - NO? And then keep everything as 'Unknown' (Flight, City, etc.)?_
> give a tentative date within next one year
> 
> 
> But in that case It asks for other details (flight number etc...) Doesn't CO ask for ticket etc?



1. yes, provide address details

2. i remember i mentioned a tentative date, but didnt provided any details on flight number etc


----------



## Arvind92

marriage certificATE 
form 1221 
pcc for wife


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Is there anybody on this thread who submitted/knows about somebody who has submitted his visa application on either 13-Feb or 14-Feb or 15-Feb and got any CO contact or grant? Also anybody who submitted his visa application from 16-Feb onwards and got CO contact or grant? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## AUDream2017

Hi incyann

I lodged visa on 10th feb and got grant on 24th feb


----------



## Kvaidya

Could somebody please share any template/format for SD (Statutory Disclosure) to be submitted in Visa lodgement for Roles and Responsibility. I need to share the same with my senior in previous org.
Any scan copy of affidavit would also be useful.

Thanks.


----------



## aumelb1

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi incyann
> 
> I lodged visa on 10th feb and got grant on 24th feb


Wow , great mate!!!When are you coming to AU?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi incyann
> 
> I lodged visa on 10th feb and got grant on 24th feb


Congrats ...what was ur job code?


----------



## Guest

WOW. congrats. looks like your documentation was in order for such a quick grant.



AUDream2017 said:


> Hi incyann
> 
> I lodged visa on 10th feb and got grant on 24th feb


----------



## Krish29

I found this somewhere in our forum.. Hope it helps you..


Kvaidya said:


> Could somebody please share any template/format for SD (Statutory Disclosure) to be submitted in Visa lodgement for Roles and Responsibility. I need to share the same with my senior in previous org.
> Any scan copy of affidavit would also be useful.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Guest

which category u applied. 190 or 189?


----------



## raj_8747

Applied on 14th Feb,CO assigned on 24th Feb


----------



## Satanz

Hi all!
Is there anybody in this group who have been granted PR without being asked for form 80 and 1221?


----------



## incyann

raj_8747 said:


> Applied on 14th Feb,CO assigned on 24th Feb




I'm not sure if I even have a CO assigned. You got a CO assigned super quickly. I wish you a speedy grant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

whats ur job code??



raj_8747 said:


> Applied on 14th Feb,CO assigned on 24th Feb


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today. 
It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.

Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


----------



## zanzoun

Dear all,
Today i received this email after i lodge my application in Feb

*This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*

does this mean a long wait?

what does this mean


----------



## andreyx108b

zanzoun said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today i received this email after i lodge my application in Feb
> 
> 
> 
> *This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> 
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean a long wait?
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean




Not at all! all good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

zanzoun said:


> Dear all,
> Today i received this email after i lodge my application in Feb
> 
> *This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*
> 
> does this mean a long wait?
> 
> what does this mean


It means you almost there mate!!!

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aruna_krishnan

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Many Congratulations!!!

Can you please share your timeline ?


----------



## AUDream2017

My code is 261313
Yes I uploaded all the documents up front.

I dont have any plan right now, as I am looking for job from Singapore.

I dont want to take a risk, as I have valid Singapore work visa till 2019.

Can we get job ouside Australia? Any idea how to search for a job from Singapore?


----------



## ssivagct

AUDream2017 said:


> My code is 261313
> Yes I uploaded all the documents up front.
> 
> I dont have any plan right now, as I am looking for job from Singapore.
> 
> I dont want to take a risk, as I have valid Singapore work visa till 2019.
> 
> Can we get job ouside Australia? Any idea how to search for a job from Singapore?


Its really hard to get job from abroad unless your skills are in high demand in Australia.
In Australia, generally recruiters do prefer local exp at most level. Its really hard for new migrants to get 1st job in Australia. Best of luck!


----------



## kvirlive

Acs vs eoi


----------



## kvirlive

Any feedback on following situation?

Here is reason,

Acs:
Company A
1.1.2011 to 1.1.2013
Country: usa (Last location/resigned location)

Eoi:
Company A
1.1.2011 to 1.1.2012
Country:india (Actual)

Company A
1.1.2012 to 1.1.2013
Country: USA


----------



## sultan_azam

kvirlive said:


> Any feedback on following situation?
> 
> Here is reason,
> 
> Acs:
> Company A
> 1.1.2011 to 1.1.2013
> Country: usa (Last location/resigned location)
> 
> Eoi:
> Company A
> 1.1.2011 to 1.1.2012
> Country:india (Actual)
> 
> Company A
> 1.1.2012 to 1.1.2013
> Country: USA


i think it is better to split as you mentioned above and mention country wise, anyhow both are overseas with respect to Australia


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear Seniors,

I lodged my Visa on 30- Jan -2017 and the status is still received. i uploaded all documents including PCC, Medicals and Form 80 and 1221. Can someone advise me about the matter? I contacted my HR dept for job verification e mail and the answer was no .


----------



## fugitive_4u

kvirlive said:


> Any feedback on following situation?
> 
> Here is reason,
> 
> Acs:
> Company A
> 1.1.2011 to 1.1.2013
> Country: usa (Last location/resigned location)
> 
> Eoi:
> Company A
> 1.1.2011 to 1.1.2012
> Country:india (Actual)
> 
> Company A
> 1.1.2012 to 1.1.2013
> Country: USA


You need to split. Also I'm not sure how did you process ACS, because it clearly says that if your performed same role for same company in two different countries, then they should be entered seperately.

So is the case with EOI too


----------



## sultan_azam

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


congratulations mate, good luck


----------



## fugitive_4u

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 30- Jan -2017 and the status is still received. i uploaded all documents including PCC, Medicals and Form 80 and 1221. Can someone advise me about the matter? I contacted my HR dept for job verification e mail and the answer was no .


Being in Received Status is good. It means it is being looked at. As long as CO did not contact you, chances of Direct Grant are high. Please wait...


----------



## aumelb1

fugitive_4u said:


> Being in Received Status is good. It means it is being looked at. As long as CO did not contact you, chances of Direct Grant are high. Please wait...


Received means they received the docs but it's not the fact that they be started reviewing 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

aumelb1 said:


> Received means they received the docs but it's not the fact that they be started reviewing
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




Absolutely wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aumelb1

hari_it_ram said:


> Absolutely wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


What's your opinion then?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

aumelb1 said:


> What's your opinion then?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




Status will get change only if there is any information or document pending from your end, else it will change from received to finalized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aumelb1

hari_it_ram said:


> Status will get change only if there is any information or document pending from your end, else it will change from received to finalized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I didn't say anything about the status change mate.I am only implying that received status is the initial one.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

aumelb1 said:


> I didn't say anything about the status change mate.I am only implying that received status is the initial one.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




You told - status review does not mean they are reviewing the application. My point is that's not correct. Many direct grants move to finalized in one short, it does not mean they never reviewed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aumelb1

hari_it_ram said:


> You told - status review does not mean they are reviewing the application. My point is that's not correct. Many direct grants move to finalized in one short, it does not mean they never reviewed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Oh I see then  

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

Hi zanzoun,

Are you referring to email with subject line "IMMI assessment commence"? I also received similar email after visa lodge. I hope this lead to direct grant as no information was asked from CO.

Which GSM team is handling your case?



zanzoun said:


> Dear all,
> Today i received this email after i lodge my application in Feb
> 
> *This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*
> 
> does this mean a long wait?
> 
> what does this mean


----------



## incyann

I've checked MyImmiTracker. Those who applied through an AGENT usually gets their grant/CO contact faster.

This may or may not be a coincidence. But data doesn't lie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

incyann said:


> I've checked MyImmiTracker. Those who applied through an AGENT usually gets their grant/CO contact faster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it may be a coincidence but I do not agree with this notion


----------



## aumelb1

incyann said:


> I've checked MyImmiTracker. Those who applied through an AGENT usually gets their grant/CO contact faster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's quite obvious because MARA agents maybe have more priority .

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

aumelb1 said:


> It's quite obvious because MARA agents maybe have more priority .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




Our turn soon! Don't worry! 

No news is good news.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

incyann said:


> Our turn soon! Don't worry!
> 
> No news is good news.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! Can't not agree with you mate!!!Patience will win

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

aumelb1 said:


> It's quite obvious because MARA agents maybe have more priority .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


It may be faster on average through an agent if they are more likely to ensure their applicant provides all required documentation at the start, etc - but agents do not get priority processing.


----------



## elmoro14

guys i wanted to mention an additional detail on my form 80 and 1221 after i got my CO contact. i updated the forms and attached them to the application, shall i also use the Update us --> notification of incorrect answers form. or is there no need since its only additional info not incorrect info.

.


----------



## newtooaustralia

_ritz said:


> Hi zanzoun,
> 
> Are you referring to email with subject line "IMMI assessment commence"? I also received similar email after visa lodge. I hope this lead to direct grant as no information was asked from CO.
> 
> Which GSM team is handling your case?
> 
> 
> 
> zanzoun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> Today i received this email after i lodge my application in Feb
> 
> *This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*
> 
> does this mean a long wait?
> 
> what does this mean
Click to expand...

I also got the same email on 23rd jan. No response as yet after that email from GSM Adelaide


----------



## abhishek85hbti

*189: Visa lodged on 17th Jan 2017*

With 65 points I received an invitation on 23/11/2016, lodged visa application on 17/01/2017 and mail received regarding GSM (Adelaide) allocation on 7/02/2107. No further communication after this.

*Whereas on 20/02/2017 I crossed 32 years criteria.* 

Now I am confused whether my application will be accepted based on 65 points or this will be rejected due to my age factor?

Any lead would be highly appreciable. 

Thanks,


----------



## elmoro14

abhishek85hbti said:


> With 65 points I received an invitation on 23/11/2016, lodged visa application on 17/01/2017 and mail received regarding GSM (Adelaide) allocation on 7/02/2107. No further communication after this.
> 
> *Whereas on 20/02/2017 I crossed 32 years criteria.*
> 
> Now I am confused whether my application will be accepted based on 65 points or this will be rejected due to my age factor?
> 
> Any lead would be highly appreciable.
> 
> Thanks,


your points are fixed after you receive the invitation. so you are safe


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishek85hbti said:


> With 65 points I received an invitation on 23/11/2016, lodged visa application on 17/01/2017 and mail received regarding GSM (Adelaide) allocation on 7/02/2107. No further communication after this.
> 
> *Whereas on 20/02/2017 I crossed 32 years criteria.*
> 
> Now I am confused whether my application will be accepted based on 65 points or this will be rejected due to my age factor?
> 
> Any lead would be highly appreciable.
> 
> Thanks,


points are freezed on the day you are invited and in visa application you have to justify the points claimed

your visa application wont be rejected for age


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> guys i wanted to mention an additional detail on my form 80 and 1221 after i got my CO contact. i updated the forms and attached them to the application, shall i also use the Update us --> notification of incorrect answers form. or is there no need since its only additional info not incorrect info.
> 
> .


yeah use -- notification of incorrect answers if the answer you provided originally was incorrect

or else mention change in circumstances if there is any


----------



## elmoro14

sultan_azam said:


> yeah use -- notification of incorrect answers if the answer you provided originally was incorrect
> 
> or else mention change in circumstances if there is any


no it wasnt incorrect. i just wanted to add one more detail about my employment as i had registered a business under my name while i was working in a company but never actually worked with that company. so i added it into "additional info" in form 80 and 1221 and uploaded it again.

so its neither incorrect nor change in circumstances. so i dont know if i should just re-upload the form 80 and 1221 or use the update us button.


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> no it wasnt incorrect. i just wanted to add one more detail about my employment as i had registered a business under my name while i was working in a company but never actually worked with that company. so i added it into "additional info" in form 80 and 1221 and uploaded it again.
> 
> so its neither incorrect nor change in circumstances. so i dont know if i should just re-upload the form 80 and 1221 or use the update us button.


hmm, giving an updated form 80 and 1221 sounds better


----------



## elmoro14

sultan_azam said:


> hmm, giving an updated form 80 and 1221 sounds better


thats what i did. but do they get notified about the new attachments?


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> thats what i did. but do they get notified about the new attachments?


it will be reflected in immiaccount


----------



## elmoro14

sultan_azam said:


> it will be reflected in immiaccount


thanks, why do they request so much info about past employment and unemployment though? especially if not everyone is claiming points for experience like me.


----------



## sultan_azam

elmoro14 said:


> thanks, why do they request so much info about past employment and unemployment though? especially if not everyone is claiming points for experience like me.


they want that a good guy crosses their border


----------



## elmoro14

sultan_azam said:


> they want that a good guy crosses their border


but what does being good or bad have to do with your employment?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

My dear friends,

Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !

This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !

I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems 

Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries

And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.

My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement

Here is my timeline,

ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
No of Job switchover: 5
Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)

I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant

Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !

The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search 

Cheers


----------



## _ritz

My case is handled by GSM Adelaide too...I hope our cases get processed soon and land to a direct grant.. 



newtooaustralia said:


> I also got the same email on 23rd jan. No response as yet after that email from GSM Adelaide


----------



## adnanjm31

Hello everyone.. I want to ask do we get a hap ID as soon as we lodge the visa or the case officer gives the hap Id when he picks the case.. please help someone who has applied recently and dint get My health declaration done first..thanks


----------



## _ritz

you can generate HAP ID after lodging visa from immi account...there is an option to organize health declaration available under each applicant name..this will generate the letter which contains HAP ID..




adnanjm31 said:


> Hello everyone.. I want to ask do we get a hap ID as soon as we lodge the visa or the case officer gives the hap Id when he picks the case.. please help someone who has applied recently and dint get My health declaration done first..thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk

*Form 80 and 1221
*
I have two dependants in my application. - My spouse and my kid (10 month old)

Do I need to fill in Forms for both of my dependants or only my wife and myself?

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers


*Congratulations Rajesh !

Just a quick question. Did you fill the forms 80 and 1221 for your kid as well? 

I know PCC is not required for people below 18. But how about medicals? My baby is 10 months old. 

Also, what do you mean by High Quality documents? Are you talking about the scan quality here? 

Thanks*


----------



## Arvind6488

Hi,

I received the update today on the Health Assessment status.

The status states that 'Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required' - All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Though the message is self explanatory - just curious to check and confirm with the members in the forum. Does this mean the Medical Clearance is done and all good? No further checks or follow up required?

Thanks,
Arvind


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

shrinivaskk said:


> *Congratulations Rajesh !
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question. Did you fill the forms 80 and 1221 for your kid as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I know PCC is not required for people below 18. But how about medicals? My baby is 10 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what do you mean by High Quality documents? Are you talking about the scan quality here?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks*




Thank you ! Here is the response to your questions

1. No form 80, 1221 for kids

2. Medicals still applicable for kids except HIV test - not a big deal

3. High quality mean not just scan quality but also relevant & sufficient documents to support your points claim. Especially your employment evidences.


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Arvind6488 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the update today on the Health Assessment status.
> 
> The status states that 'Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required' - All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Though the message is self explanatory - just curious to check and confirm with the members in the forum. Does this mean the Medical Clearance is done and all good? No further checks or follow up required?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arvind




It means all good & nothing to worry. Your medical is clear.

All the best


Rajesh S


----------



## shrinivaskk

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Thank you ! Here is the response to your questions
> 
> 1. No form 80, 1221 for kids
> 
> 2. Medicals still applicable for kids except HIV test - not a big deal
> 
> 3. High quality mean not just scan quality but also relevant & sufficient documents to support your points claim. Especially your employment evidences.
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Thanks Rajesh. 

Any specific forms to be filled for kids then?

For employment references, I have the following - 

1. Reference letters given to ACS
2. Form 16 of all the years worked
3. Some payslips. But not all of them
4. Current employments last 3 months payslip
5. Income tax declaration and receipt from Malaysia Income Tax department
6. Employment letter from current employer. 

Does this suffice ?

Thanks


----------



## vsangwan

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers


What is the requirement of PCC? I have also been to US two times within last 10 years. Stay period was less than 90 days in both case. Do I need to obtain PCC from US also?


----------



## kvirlive

vireshsangwan said:


> What is the requirement of PCC? I have also been to US two times within last 10 years. Stay period was less than 90 days in both case. Do I need to obtain PCC from US also?


Viresh, you do not need US PCC.

*US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months during the last 12 months.*


----------



## ashvi

Hello Everyone,

I had a question regarding Visa 189.

Me and my husband are applying for Visa 189 . I am the primary applicant.
1. Will we be getting individual PRs? Do we need to enter Australia together for the first time?
or can we enter individually?
2. Is ACS certificate required for job search in Australia? (ACS done only for Primary Applicant)


----------



## kvirlive

ashvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had a question regarding Visa 189.
> 
> Me and my husband are applying for Visa 189 . I am the primary applicant.
> 1. Will we be getting individual PRs? Do we need to enter Australia together for the first time?
> or can we enter individually?
> 2. Is ACS certificate required for job search in Australia? (ACS done only for Primary Applicant)



Here are the answers to best of my knowledge
1. Single PR, need not to travel together, but main application has to enter before IED.
2. No


----------



## ashvi

kvirlive said:


> Here are the answers to best of my knowledge
> 1. Single PR, need not to travel together, but main application has to enter before IED.
> 2. No


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## adnanjm31

Thanks a lot for reply.. just wanted to confirm we can get the hap id right .. not wait for the case officer to give? Because if we need to wait for the case officer to give the hap id.. I can choose the option of my health declaration.. as I will be visiting India from the country of my residence and medical is much cheaper in India.. so need to get the medical done during my visit.. any confirmation would be great.. thanks..


----------



## vikaschandra

ashvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had a question regarding Visa 189.
> 
> Me and my husband are applying for Visa 189 . I am the primary applicant.
> 1. Will we be getting individual PRs? Do we need to enter Australia together for the first time?
> or can we enter individually?
> 2. Is ACS certificate required for job search in Australia? (ACS done only for Primary Applicant)


1. Yes you and your husband will have separate Grant Letters. You can enter at different dates provided you both meet the IED. Make sure that there is no condition attached to the grant letter (usually it is not but few cases seen wherein it was mentioned that primary applicant to accompany the dependents)
2. ACS Letter is not required. Just good resume, good experience, reference in AU if any and lots of luck to get the job quickly


----------



## vikaschandra

adnanjm31 said:


> Thanks a lot for reply.. just wanted to confirm we can get the hap id right .. not wait for the case officer to give? Because if we need to wait for the case officer to give the hap id.. I can choose the option of my health declaration.. as I will be visiting India from the country of my residence and medical is much cheaper in India.. so need to get the medical done during my visit.. any confirmation would be great.. thanks..


Right just go ahead with MHD and generate HAP ID for medicals. No need to wait for the CO


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations and All the best Bro!!!



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers


----------



## namdo

*Question*

Hi,

One of the question on the application got me confused... It says "Has applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation immediately before invitation to lodge this application" Do they mean employment where I'm currently living, which is considered to be "overseas" for Australia? Or do they mean overseas as another country outside of where I'm living? I assume this is employment where I'm at and this is my claim point for experience, but wanted to make sure.

Another question is: I'm plan on selling my house soon in preparation for the move. Will it be an issue that the residential address I'm currently put in the application will change? Will there be any issue with that? Do I just need to go back in and update it later?

Thanks!


----------



## namdo

*Question*

Hi Rajeshsangaralingam,

I'm trying to launch my application so any pointer would be very helpful. I have a few questions:

1. You mentioned that medical and PPC provide after lodging visa, and that's the best way. Why is that the case? I have all the document right now and as I'm going through, they have a slot of whether medical have been performed and associated HAP ID, so I put them in.

2. Do you have specific way of naming the documents? I went through the 17/17 pages on the application but haven't seen the slot for document upload yet. 

Any other pointer would be grateful. 



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers


----------



## namdo

Oh, and can you please clarify on what you mean by "direct grant"? I'm not aware what that is.



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers


----------



## shrinivaskk

namdo said:


> Oh, and can you please clarify on what you mean by "direct grant"? I'm not aware what that is.


It is the visa issued without Case Officer contacting you. Which also implies that you had appropriate and complete documentation provided during your visa application. 

All the best !


----------



## scorpionking

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Rajesh. All the very best for your move to AUS.


----------



## Violahuynh

Submitted my IOE under registered nurse 60 points on 21/02....hopefully to get invite 1st March which is today. Do u supposed to get invitation on the day? I'm doing mine through an agent so the result should come to them.


----------



## sultan_azam

shrinivaskk said:


> *Form 80 and 1221
> *
> I have two dependants in my application. - My spouse and my kid (10 month old)
> 
> Do I need to fill in Forms for both of my dependants or only my wife and myself?
> 
> Thanks


for yourself and wife


----------



## sultan_azam

Arvind6488 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the update today on the Health Assessment status.
> 
> The status states that 'Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required' - All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Though the message is self explanatory - just curious to check and confirm with the members in the forum. Does this mean the Medical Clearance is done and all good? No further checks or follow up required?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arvind


its done and all good


----------



## sultan_azam

ashvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had a question regarding Visa 189.
> 
> Me and my husband are applying for Visa 189 . I am the primary applicant.
> 1. Will we be getting individual PRs? Do we need to enter Australia together for the first time?
> or can we enter individually?
> 2. Is ACS certificate required for job search in Australia? (ACS done only for Primary Applicant)


you will be getting PRs individually

applicants can enter together or seperately but the entries should be done before the date mentioned in grant letter

i dont think ACS letter will help much in job search


----------



## sultan_azam

namdo said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of the question on the application got me confused... It says "Has applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation immediately before invitation to lodge this application" Do they mean employment where I'm currently living, which is considered to be "overseas" for Australia? Or do they mean overseas as another country outside of where I'm living? I assume this is employment where I'm at and this is my claim point for experience, but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Another question is: I'm plan on selling my house soon in preparation for the move. Will it be an issue that the residential address I'm currently put in the application will change? Will there be any issue with that? Do I just need to go back in and update it later?
> 
> Thanks!


if it is not in Australia than it is overseas in the mentioned context

you can inform change of address to DIBP, it wont be an issue for visa processing


----------



## sultan_azam

sultan_azam said:


> if it is not in Australia than it is overseas in the mentioned context
> 
> you can inform change of address to DIBP, it wont be an issue for visa processing


*Some tips for VISA LODGE*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## shivi91

Hi Team,

I was gathering the documents for 189 visa and was wondering if someone could help me with the following query.

1) Do I need to get the attested copy of every document I am uploading in immiqccount?

2) Do I need to upload every single page of my passport or just the pages which contains any information?


----------



## suab

sultan_azam said:


> *Some tips for VISA LODGE*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html




Thanks. This is informative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarveshkalia

*189 Visa grant date*

Hi Friends,

i am new to this forum. I have lodged the 189 visa however the CO had requested for PCC and last payslips since 2009 onwards. 
As my current organization does not hold historic payslips i have attached the Tax returns/Superannuation documents for their perusal and submitted the documents.

Can you please advise if this is it and will be accepted. Also post this by when can i expect the Grant.
Thanks in anticipation.

Regards


----------



## tamilarasan

*Need advice for invitation dates*

Hi,

I have 65 points for 189 visa.

My points breakup 


Job code	: 261312 Developer programmer
Age : 29 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 7+ (5 points)
Spouse points: 5
Education	: B.Tech (15 points)
PTE Score	: 65+ (10 points)
Total Points Scored	: 65 


I'm at the moment working in Australia for Indian IT company.By May-9th i will complete a year in Australia.I will get five more points.I don't want state PR.

My queries are :

will i get my invitation for 189 visa immediately if i submit EOI now only for 65 points?

Should i wait till may-9 for 5 more points and then express EOI?

Thanks,
Tamilarasan.


----------



## sultan_azam

shivi91 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I was gathering the documents for 189 visa and was wondering if someone could help me with the following query.
> 
> 1) Do I need to get the attested copy of every document I am uploading in immiqccount?
> 
> 2) Do I need to upload every single page of my passport or just the pages which contains any information?


1. attestation not required, provide the scanned copy
2. passport- first and last page which contains your information


----------



## sultan_azam

sarveshkalia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i am new to this forum. I have lodged the 189 visa however the CO had requested for PCC and last payslips since 2009 onwards.
> As my current organization does not hold historic payslips i have attached the Tax returns/Superannuation documents for their perusal and submitted the documents.
> 
> Can you please advise if this is it and will be accepted. Also post this by when can i expect the Grant.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Regards


you arent having any single payslip since 2009 ?? provide whatever you have

tax documents are accepted


----------



## ssivagct

tamilarasan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 visa.
> 
> My points breakup
> 
> 
> Job code	: 261312 Developer programmer
> Age : 29 years(30 points)
> Work Exp	: 7+ (5 points)
> Spouse points: 5
> Education	: B.Tech (15 points)
> PTE Score	: 65+ (10 points)
> Total Points Scored	: 65
> 
> 
> I'm at the moment working in Australia for Indian IT company.By May-9th i will complete a year in Australia.I will get five more points.I don't want state PR.
> 
> My queries are :
> 
> will i get my invitation for 189 visa immediately if i submit EOI now only for 65 points?
> 
> Should i wait till may-9 for 5 more points and then express EOI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tamilarasan.



Hi ,

will i get my invitation for 189 visa immediately if i submit EOI now only for 65 points?

- As per the current trend, it may take 1.5 to 2 months to get the ITA. Looks like they had sent more invites this round.

UNOFFICIAL Skill select results from 1st March 2017 - | Iscah

Should i wait till may-9 for 5 more points and then express EOI?

- Don't wait till May. submit ur EOI asap. It will get updated automatically to 70 points on May If you wont get Invite till that time.

thanks


----------



## vsangwan

Got the HAP ID generated but Medical appointment is after two days.

I got the invite yesterday. Now, should I lodge the VISA application? If yes, can I provide HAP ID (results are not yet available)? Or should I simply say that health check are not done. But, will I be able to modify application after 2 days to mention the HAP ID I have today?


----------



## sultan_azam

vireshsangwan said:


> Got the HAP ID generated but Medical appointment is after two days.
> 
> I got the invite yesterday. Now, should I lodge the VISA application? If yes, can I provide HAP ID (results are not yet available)? Or should I simply say that health check are not done. But, will I be able to modify application after 2 days to mention the HAP ID I have today?


let the medical results be through first, lodge visa application after that, mention these HAP IDs when you lodge visa application


----------



## sarveshkalia

sultan_azam said:


> you arent having any single payslip since 2009 ?? provide whatever you have
> 
> tax documents are accepted


Thanks Sultan. I dont have any payslips post 2009 however i could find one 2008 payslips in my documents. Shall i share that however it has not been requested by the CO. 

Regards


----------



## santa cruise

Gents, I got the invitation today for 233111 on 60 points EOI effect 22/01/17. It looks like DIBP is speeding up on those underinvited.
Just a clarification, anyone has lodged visa know when we could fill the form for passport change, and minor detail change like incorrect course completion date?. I have not pressed the Magical button "Apply Visa" in the skillselect just yet though i pretty much prepare all the docs except PCC, Med. 
ALso the form 1193 for authorising email/fax communication with the department, is it done at the first stage of lodgement? or a little bit further? 
Many Thanks


----------



## vsangwan

sultan_azam said:


> let the medical results be through first, lodge visa application after that, mention these HAP IDs when you lodge visa application


Just noticed, it is just asking for HAP ID and not the result details.
Can't I just provide the existing HAP ID and proceed?

See attachment


----------



## incyann

Hey guys, can someone explain this? 

The statement says: "The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams."


----------



## sultan_azam

vireshsangwan said:


> Just noticed, it is just asking for HAP ID and not the result details.
> Can't I just provide the existing HAP ID and proceed?
> 
> See attachment


have you done medicals already ??

provide that HAP ID then


----------



## amir577

yasir99m said:


> Hi Amir,
> I dont know Y they did it , but point of question is they did but it was all very basic designation pay role etc and same to HR which HR replied on the same day that everything is same as mentioned in experience letter.
> Documents i uploaded were payslips for all years 5 3/year tax documents, experience letter that's it. Still in waiting state ! don't know where they r stuck as it was a str8 forward case !
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


Hi yasir,
one more question, for how many year have you been working for the latest employer, because my latest employment is of 2 years and i dont have any payslips to show from previous employer, and one of friends in the same organization just got grant 2 week before after 4 months, but they did not contact our organization. 

so i am thinking that why did they contact you, my friend only provided payslips from latest employer and gave experience letter from previous employers and thats it and he got grant.

i was just wondering...


----------



## vsangwan

sultan_azam said:


> have you done medicals already ??
> 
> provide that HAP ID then


I generated HAP ID. Appointment is 2 days later


----------



## amir577

miadirector said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for Subclass 189 on 24 March 2016 but still waiting for grant. Anybody can advise, what should I do?
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> Qualification: 15 Points
> Experience: 15
> CAE: 10 Points
> ACS: assessment +ve on 1st March 2016. (ANZSCO 263111 "Computer Network and Systment Engineer")
> Invitation 189: 9th March 2016 at 65 Points
> Case submitted: 24 March 2016
> Medicals completed:
> 1st request for documents on 19/4/16: "Form 80 and 1221 for Spouse dependent"
> Information Provided: 28/4/16
> 2nd request for documents on 19/5/16: "Evidence of Employment and Tax returns"
> Telephonic verification of Employment: 24 May 2016
> requested info uploaded: 26 May 2016
> Post Lodgement application of newborn: 5 Aug 2016
> Medical request for newborn: 29 Aug 2016
> Medical Completed: 29 August 2016.
> Acknowledgement of Health Assessment received by CO: 16 Sep 2016
> No response by CO since 16 Sep 2016
> Physical Verification of Employment: 13 Jan 2017.
> No response by CO since that time..............
> Waiting for visa grant........


Hi miadirector,

quick question, 
you said "Telephonic verification of Employment: 24 May 2016" was this for latest employer or previous employer too
and what do you mean by "Physical Verification of Employment: 13 Jan 2017." can you give details

Thanks


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> i think i missed the long list of form 80 questions, can you indicate or repost ??
> 
> _Q 19 Give details of all employment and unemployment
> Employment includes:
> • all paid employment
> • self-employment/family business
> • work experience/internships
> • unpaid employment/volunteer work.
> *
> *Unemployment includes:
> • *from date of birth up until first employment* *keep this in mind while filling the form *
> • all gaps/breaks between employment
> • all gaps between education._


"from DOB till first employment" - does that mean there needs to be an entry like
" DOB - first employment date --- unemployed --- doing studies, financially supported by parents" ?

I really doubt - but just want to make sure


----------



## amir577

Hi seniors, i am at form 80 i have questions

*20 Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications*
I have added all the details from 12 grade to last Bachelor's degree, do i need to add any gaps after 12 grade and university,

Next question
*19 Give details of all employment and unemployment
Unemployment includes:
from date of birth up until first employment
all gaps/breaks between employment
all gaps between education.
*
Do i need to add gaps between education here in between 12 grade and university and secondly 
*from date of birth up until first employment*
what do i need to provide for this question

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> "from DOB till first employment" - does that mean there needs to be an entry like
> " DOB - first employment date --- unemployed --- doing studies, financially supported by parents" ?
> 
> I really doubt - but just want to make sure




DOB - one day before 1st employment date--- UNEMPLOYED - Financially supported by parents


----------



## Phattu_tota

sultan_azam said:


> DOB - one day before 1st employment date--- UNEMPLOYED - Financially supported by parents


Alright, many thanks

Similarly

1.) I did MBA between 2 jobs : I will write the same under unemployment - higher studies - financially supported by parents

2.) Difference of 5 weeks between completion of my MBA and second Job - again, do I need to mention the same under unemployment - financially supported by parents?


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Alright, many thanks
> 
> Similarly
> 
> 1.) I did MBA between 2 jobs : I will write the same under unemployment - higher studies - financially supported by parents
> 
> 2.) Difference of 5 weeks between completion of my MBA and second Job - again, do I need to mention the same under unemployment - financially supported by parents?


for the time you did MBA, mention MBA - financially supported by savings from first job or by parents

similarly for that 5 weeks gaps between MBA and 2nd job


----------



## sultan_azam

amir577 said:


> Hi seniors, i am at form 80 i have questions
> 
> *20 Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications*
> I have added all the details from 12 grade to last Bachelor's degree, do i need to add any gaps after 12 grade and university,
> 
> Next question
> *19 Give details of all employment and unemployment
> Unemployment includes:
> from date of birth up until first employment
> all gaps/breaks between employment
> all gaps between education.
> *
> Do i need to add gaps between education here in between 12 grade and university and secondly
> *from date of birth up until first employment*
> what do i need to provide for this question
> 
> Thanks


was there any gap between 12th & university, if yes then mention that

for other question see my reply above


----------



## andreyx108b

incyann said:


> Hey guys, can someone explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> The statement says: "The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams."




Those are very rough guide points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann

andreyx108b said:


> Those are very rough guide points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Would you say my case's already been allocated a CO according to this guideline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunjajoo

vireshsangwan said:


> I generated HAP ID. Appointment is 2 days later


Same scenario.. my medicals are scheduled for March 4, 2017. Any reason why we can't submit the visa application with the HAP ID.. rather than waiting for the medical results?


----------



## fugitive_4u

varunjajoo said:


> Same scenario.. my medicals are scheduled for March 4, 2017. Any reason why we can't submit the visa application with the HAP ID.. rather than waiting for the medical results?


Submit your VISA application as close to Medicals as possible so that when CO looks at your application, they have all the information. Medicals take 5 working days to get all the results uploaded.

Your IED depends on Medicals date, i.e IED will be one year from the date of medicals roughly


----------



## fugitive_4u

incyann said:


> Would you say my case's already been allocated a CO according to this guideline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, looking at your timeline, it seems CO is already looking at it. They will make a contact if some document is missing or they need any more information


----------



## Phattu_tota

*CV*

Hi guys

The CV format has a section : EDUCATION & LICENCES

What would fall under Licences?


----------



## varunjajoo

fugitive_4u said:


> Submit your VISA application as close to Medicals as possible so that when CO looks at your application, they have all the information. Medicals take 5 working days to get all the results uploaded.
> 
> Your IED depends on Medicals date, i.e IED will be one year from the date of medicals roughly


Ahh.. Alright.. fair enough.. I thought the medicals get updated in a few hours.

I am trying for a direct grant and hence trying to provide the officer with all the information, but then again.. I am too fidgety to not click on the submit invite button ! :/ 

Can't wait to submit the application and breathe a sigh of relief !


----------



## fugitive_4u

varunjajoo said:


> Ahh.. Alright.. fair enough.. I thought the medicals get updated in a few hours.
> 
> I am trying for a direct grant and hence trying to provide the officer with all the information, but then again.. I am too fidgety to not click on the submit invite button ! :/
> 
> Can't wait to submit the application and breathe a sigh of relief !


you can still lodge but not pay until you finish your medicals
This will help you spread the pain of attaching documents


----------



## incyann

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, looking at your timeline, it seems CO is already looking at it. They will make a contact if some document is missing or they need any more information




Yeah, I reckon. Because a few people on ImmiTracker who lodged around my date have already gotten contacted or grant.

Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

sarveshkalia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i am new to this forum. I have lodged the 189 visa however the CO had requested for PCC and last payslips since 2009 onwards.
> As my current organization does not hold historic payslips i have attached the Tax returns/Superannuation documents for their perusal and submitted the documents.
> 
> Can you please advise if this is it and will be accepted. Also post this by when can i expect the Grant.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Regards


Hi Mate,
As you have mentioned that your current organization doesn't hold historic payslips, I would like to say that its your payslip, it is equally important for you as it is for the organization as a major proof that your were being paid for your employment. I am not discouraging you but you should have kept it....

anyways, now coming to submitting the documents. you go ahead and submit whatever you have that would prove your employment for the period that you have claimed in your EOI. I would suggest that take a letter from your current org (on company letterhead) that mentions that you worked and were paid and for xyz reason they do not maintain historic payslips.

apart from it, you can also attach bank statements, where your salary credited for those year. This one is also a big proof that you were employed and got paid.
Once you have attached these, reply to the CO with your justification as why you couldn't provide what the CO has asked for and as a alternative, what you are providing.

In my case, I had uploaded last 10 years almost all payslip, last 10 years tax documents, all my employer's reference letter. Still in my first CO contact, they asked me to attach last 8 years bank statement to show that salary was credited. I could only get last 6 years bank statement, so I uploaded it and in the email provided them my justification.

Hope that works for you.

Good Luck


----------



## Ram2409

Anyone with 65 points have got the ITA on Mar 1st round for System Analyst role ? If yes, by when did you file your EOI ?


----------



## santa cruise

Gents, I receive invitation today. I just wonder which is better way to generate ID HAP and do medical and PCC first before changing the kids' passports or the other way round? Or is it possible doing medical without passports (change kids passport takes 10days) ? and when is time to minor change passport details in docs?
Anyone please shed some light. Many thanks


----------



## vsangwan

fugitive_4u said:


> you can still lodge but not pay until you finish your medicals
> This will help you spread the pain of attaching documents


Can we upload documents without paying?


----------



## incyann

vireshsangwan said:


> Can we upload documents without paying?




Nah mate. You've gotta pay first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan

sharmison said:


> Hi Mate,
> As you have mentioned that your current organization doesn't hold historic payslips, I would like to say that its your payslip, it is equally important for you as it is for the organization as a major proof that your were being paid for your employment. I am not discouraging you but you should have kept it....
> 
> anyways, now coming to submitting the documents. you go ahead and submit whatever you have that would prove your employment for the period that you have claimed in your EOI. I would suggest that take a letter from your current org (on company letterhead) that mentions that you worked and were paid and for xyz reason they do not maintain historic payslips.
> 
> apart from it, you can also attach bank statements, where your salary credited for those year. This one is also a big proof that you were employed and got paid.
> Once you have attached these, reply to the CO with your justification as why you couldn't provide what the CO has asked for and as a alternative, what you are providing.
> 
> In my case, I had uploaded last 10 years almost all payslip, last 10 years tax documents, all my employer's reference letter. Still in my first CO contact, they asked me to attach last 8 years bank statement to show that salary was credited. I could only get last 6 years bank statement, so I uploaded it and in the email provided them my justification.
> 
> Hope that works for you.
> 
> Good Luck


Unfotunately my company also does not maintain payslips / form 16 records of years earlier than 2009. I am working since 2004 but the points are claimed for employment after July 2008. Will payslips, Form 16 from 2009 onwards suffice? Or they are needed from 1st day of employment?


----------



## carpenterrn

santa cruise said:


> Gents, I receive invitation today. I just wonder which is better way to generate ID HAP and do medical and PCC first before changing the kids' passports or the other way round? Or is it possible doing medical without passports (change kids passport takes 10days) ? and when is time to minor change passport details in docs?
> Anyone please shed some light. Many thanks


I would get new passports first. You need passports for medical and you want everything the same when you lodge your application.


----------



## vikaschandra

santa cruise said:


> Gents, I receive invitation today. I just wonder which is better way to generate ID HAP and do medical and PCC first before changing the kids' passports or the other way round? Or is it possible doing medical without passports (change kids passport takes 10days) ? and when is time to minor change passport details in docs?
> Anyone please shed some light. Many thanks


Reply posted on other thread


----------



## vikaschandra

vireshsangwan said:


> Can we upload documents without paying?


No you cannot.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

vireshsangwan said:


> Unfotunately my company also does not maintain payslips / form 16 records of years earlier than 2009. I am working since 2004 but the points are claimed for employment after July 2008. Will payslips, Form 16 from 2009 onwards suffice? Or they are needed from 1st day of employment?




Try to download Form 26AS from your account in Income Tax department website that's a very good proof & you should get it since 2009 onwards. I did submit the same.


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

adnanjm31 said:


> Hello everyone.. I want to ask do we get a hap ID as soon as we lodge the visa or the case officer gives the hap Id when he picks the case.. please help someone who has applied recently and dint get My health declaration done first..thanks




The best way I experienced, lodge visa generate HAP ID by your own complete medicals apply PCC in parallel & do it before CO contact. Don't wait until CO ask for you to do so, which might add up 28 days wait time !! All the best


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

shrinivaskk said:


> Thanks Rajesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific forms to be filled for kids then?
> 
> 
> 
> For employment references, I have the following -
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Reference letters given to ACS
> 
> 2. Form 16 of all the years worked
> 
> 3. Some payslips. But not all of them
> 
> 4. Current employments last 3 months payslip
> 
> 5. Income tax declaration and receipt from Malaysia Income Tax department
> 
> 6. Employment letter from current employer.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this suffice ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




All good, but for current employment try to furnish more strong evidences. And for previous employments as well


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

namdo said:


> Hi Rajeshsangaralingam,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to launch my application so any pointer would be very helpful. I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You mentioned that medical and PPC provide after lodging visa, and that's the best way. Why is that the case? I have all the document right now and as I'm going through, they have a slot of whether medical have been performed and associated HAP ID, so I put them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Do you have specific way of naming the documents? I went through the 17/17 pages on the application but haven't seen the slot for document upload yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other pointer would be grateful.




Hi Sorry for the delayed response

1. If you have already completed medicals you can quote your HAP ID & move on if not do it right after visa lodge & before CO contact and PCC too. Since IED in your visa is based on PCC generally 1 year from PCC issue date

2. Docs name can be applicant names_short brief of content. For instance 1.Rajesh Sangaralingam_Travel Documents.pdf like this. Also add number in your file name this helps to count how many you're going to upload. Max is 60 per applicant. Merge the employment evidences into one doc as I did & it worked. I totally uploaded 28 docs


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

scorpionking said:


> Congrats Rajesh. All the very best for your move to AUS.




You're one of my bestie here. Thank you very much and wish you speedy grant. Cheers


Rajesh S


----------



## sarveshkalia

Thanks Mate.
I have shared the following document as a secondary proof - 
1. Superannuation document
2. Tax returns
3. Account Statement
4. PF slips
5. Rewards and Recognition dated 2009

I hope this should suffice. In addition i have written to them about the document attached and reason for no payslip.
my CO is gsm.adelaide however they donot reply however the SLA is a week.

Thanks again


----------



## subufromchennai

*Uae pcc*

Can anybody share the way by which UAE PCC can be done from outside of that country? I heard the link "Police Clearance Certificate" in dubaipolice.gov.ae can be used to apply online. I also had the Emirates ID number with me. In spite of having the emirates ID do i need to send the finger printout via. UAE embaassy?

Please confirm.


----------



## shivi91

sultan_azam said:


> 1. attestation not required, provide the scanned copy
> 2. passport- first and last page which contains your information


Thanks for your quick reply Sultan. My passport has got a lot of travel history stamps and visa stamps to Canada and America. Do I need to scan those pages too or just first and last page? 

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## NP101

When do they normally send Grants?


----------



## fugitive_4u

shivi91 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply Sultan. My passport has got a lot of travel history stamps and visa stamps to Canada and America. Do I need to scan those pages too or just first and last page?
> 
> Really appreciate your help.


It is recommended to scan all the pages that has VISA as well as Immigration Stamp in your Passport. No need to scan the blank Pages. Upload it under Travel Documents section


----------



## fugitive_4u

NP101 said:


> When do they normally send Grants?


All through the OZ day time..

Some folks have received during early hours IST like say 6:00AM and I received around 10:45AM IST


----------



## incyann

Hello Guys!

*I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)

It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience. 

I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia. 

All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.

Cheers!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats bro. Me too got grant

How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?


----------



## incyann

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congrats bro. Me too got grant
> 
> How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?


Congratulations to you too!

Yeahp! The grant e-mail caught me off guard. But nonetheless, a happy day! All the best to you!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

incyann said:


> Congratulations to you too!
> 
> Yeahp! The grant e-mail caught me off guard. But nonetheless, a happy day! All the best to you!


Mine does not have a CO name

Should i be concerned


----------



## incyann

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Mine does not have a CO name
> 
> Should i be concerned



It doesn't matter.

But if you're curious, Check the third page of the Grant Notification. 

Under "Yours Sincerely"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

incyann said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> But if you're curious, Check the third page of the Grant Notification.
> 
> Under "Yours Sincerely"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes. Thanks boss

Got CO Name 

God bless her


----------



## vsangwan

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations!!

Just curious to know -- what are next steps after grant?
As its just a letter (soft copy). I think one needs to go to embassy to get VISA stamped. Please inform us as well. We will be in same boat in near future.


----------



## incyann

vireshsangwan said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious to know -- what are next steps after grant?
> 
> As its just a letter (soft copy). I think one needs to go to embassy to get VISA stamped. Please inform us as well. We will be in same boat in near future.




I'm an onshore applicant. But if i'm not mistaken, all visas are electronic and stored in DIBP's system. So you won't have to stamp it or get a physical document in your passport.

Others please confirm this claim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

vireshsangwan said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Just curious to know -- what are next steps after grant?
> As its just a letter (soft copy). I think one needs to go to embassy to get VISA stamped. Please inform us as well. We will be in same boat in near future.


No visa label, no stamps

All electronic for AU


----------



## fugitive_4u

vireshsangwan said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Just curious to know -- what are next steps after grant?
> As its just a letter (soft copy). I think one needs to go to embassy to get VISA stamped. Please inform us as well. We will be in same boat in near future.


Next steps are to plan your journey and save some money by booking Air Tickets early


----------



## _ritz

Conrats incyann for speedy grant!! All the best..



incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## _ritz

Many congratulations abhinav for the grant



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congrats bro. Me too got grant
> 
> How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?


----------



## usankara

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Oh yes. Thanks boss
> 
> Got CO Name
> 
> God bless her


Many congratulations abhinav and incyann


----------



## SanBil

I have lodged the application  and just received invitation to apply from Canada , I am happy


----------



## Pooja CP

SanBil said:


> I have lodged the application  and just received invitation to apply from Canada , I am happy


Hey what's the procedure to apply for Canada? Can you share how you did, maybe some links or so? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congrats bro. Me too got grant
> 
> How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?


Congrats mate!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!




Congrats mate ! Wish you good luck & success in your future steps. Cheers


Rajesh S


----------



## Krish29

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations and All the best for the future plans!!👍👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

SanBil said:


> I have lodged the application  and just received invitation to apply from Canada , I am happy


Dude i alsi got direct ita from ca. After the disappointment that is au , hope ca cones through 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

Pooja CP said:


> Hey what's the procedure to apply for Canada? Can you share how you did, maybe some links or so?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You wana apply for canada too? Well I made Express Entry profile (almost same as EOI) . After credential assessment from canada. 
They conduct draws every month, I made my profile in Oct 2016, today I got invite  
Review this link:
Express Entry: Creating an Express Entry profile and requirements for entering the pool


----------



## scorpionking

Congrats Abhinav & incyann for your grants today :tongue:




abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congrats bro. Me too got grant
> 
> How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?


----------



## katts007

Congratulations!!! 



incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## hariyerra

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congrats bro. Me too got grant
> 
> 
> 
> How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?




Hey abhinav,

Congrats man. All the best for next steps. Keep in touch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!




Congrats on your grant. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hariyerra said:


> Hey abhinav,
> 
> Congrats man. All the best for next steps. Keep in touch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy  

Absolutely we will be in touch


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Congrats to all the members receiving their grant letters today. Best of luck for your futures!


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Guys, this is wording I am stating in my visa refusal part in FORM 80,

"TOURISM VISA FOR USA (VISA CATEGORY B-2) REFUSED ON xxTH JUL 20xx. REFUSAL 214-b WAS THE REASON PRESENTED DUE TO THE LACK OF COMPELING TIES WITH MY HOME COUNTRY (UNMARRIED, ETC.)"

Kindly comment if appropriate


----------



## sultan_azam

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey mate... lots and lots of congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sounddonor

Folks, Just lodged my visa. The wait is begun now


----------



## fugitive_4u

sanjeewa said:


> Folks, Just lodged my visa. The wait is begun now


All the very best....!!!


----------



## sounddonor

fugitive_4u said:


> All the very best....!!!


Thanks bro!


----------



## renumahale

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## renumahale

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congrats bro. Me too got grant
> 
> How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

sanjeewa said:


> Folks, Just lodged my visa. The wait is begun now


Hi, what mode of payment did you use. I have been trying to use my debit and credit card and they are being denied the payment. Did you lodge from outside AUstralia?


----------



## Krish29

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Congrats bro. Me too got grant
> 
> How was it - 1 mail from skill select and 1 mail from [email protected] right ?


Did you claim emp points? Any emp verification done?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Sharoon Gill said:


> Hi, what mode of payment did you use. I have been trying to use my debit and credit card and they are being denied the payment. Did you lodge from outside AUstralia?


Yes, outside australia. I just top-up my credit card up to visa fees 5400$ and just paid.


----------



## SanBil

Sharoon Gill said:


> Hi, what mode of payment did you use. I have been trying to use my debit and credit card and they are being denied the payment. Did you lodge from outside AUstralia?



It wont accept debit card, and for credit card make sure the limit is upto ur requirement, call customer service of ur bank for verification.


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hello All,
7/10/2016:	ACS Result 
14/02/2017:	Toefl IBT(L:24 || R:27 || S:24 || W:30) -10 points 
16/02/2017:	EOI Submitted 70 points
01/03/2017:	ITA Recieved 189

My Consultancy asked me to submit the following documents for all the companies which I have worked till now.

Bank statements
Form 16
Tax returns
Any provident fund
Any company ID Card

Is it really required for all the companies, my initial companies doesn't have Form16 as I don't come under that package and for one company it was totally closed. Some companies bank account has been closed by me as I am not going to use any more.

Please guys help me on this, how I can handle this.

Your inputs are like diamonds for me.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## incyann

Thank you to everyone for your wishes. I really couldn't have done it without your help and guidance.

I wish all of you and your family nothing but the best!


----------



## usankara

ajaybandreddy said:


> Hello All,
> 7/10/2016:	ACS Result
> 14/02/2017:	Toefl IBT(L:24 || R:27 || S:24 || W:30) -10 points
> 16/02/2017:	EOI Submitted 70 points
> 01/03/2017:	ITA Recieved 189
> 
> My Consultancy asked me to submit the following documents for all the companies which I have worked till now.
> 
> Bank statements
> Form 16
> Tax returns
> Any provident fund
> Any company ID Card
> 
> Is it really required for all the companies, my initial companies doesn't have Form16 as I don't come under that package and for one company it was totally closed. Some companies bank account has been closed by me as I am not going to use any more.
> 
> Please guys help me on this, how I can handle this.
> 
> Your inputs are like diamonds for me.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


for each year experience approved by ACS you need to provide payslip/bank statement/form16 to prove that you were getting salary.

even if the bank account closed you can approach them to provide consolidated statement.
otherwise you can approach previous employer to provide letter mentioning each month salary.


----------



## ajaybandreddy

usankara said:


> for each year experience approved by ACS you need to provide payslip/bank statement/form16 to prove that you were getting salary.
> 
> even if the bank account closed you can approach them to provide consolidated statement.
> otherwise you can approach previous employer to provide letter mentioning each month salary.


Thanks for your reply.

I have all payslips with all the companies..
Is that enough? or do I need to get separate letter from the companies where I worked.


----------



## usankara

ajaybandreddy said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have all payslips with all the companies..
> Is that enough? or do I need to get separate letter from the companies where I worked.


apart from payslip you need to provide another proof either TAX form16 or Bank statements


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Just lodged my visa. Front loaded all the documents, only Form 80 and 1221 remaining.

Payed through PayPal using a friends account


----------



## anuapply

*Granted !!*

Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning. 

I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names) 

My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write - 

ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant) 
Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp) 
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016 
US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016 
EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


----------



## tomk777

Hello Guys, 

I have a question around PCC, do i have to provide PCC from my home country even if i did not stay in my home country for more than 12 months in the past 10 years. What are your thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u

tomk777 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a question around PCC, do i have to provide PCC from my home country even if i did not stay in my home country for more than 12 months in the past 10 years. What are your thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks


If you have not stayed in your home country cumulatively for more than 12 months in the past 10 years, you dont have to. Again, this is my understanding based on their description of Character Requirements.


----------



## misecmisc

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats. Very happy for you.


----------



## misecmisc

sanjeewa said:


> Folks, Just lodged my visa. The wait is begun now


Congrats friend and all the best to you. May you get your visa soon. May all those, who are waiting for their visa (including me), get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## usankara

tomk777 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a question around PCC, do i have to provide PCC from my home country even if i did not stay in my home country for more than 12 months in the past 10 years. What are your thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm staying outside my home country for more than 10 years, CO didn't ask me to provide PCC for my home country.


----------



## snowingreen

Hi Guys,
Is there an option to pay for 189 visa in non-Australian currency ? I might end up paying ~100 GBP as currency conversion fee if the txn currency is australian dollars.


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations mate...best wishes..



anuapply said:


> Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning.
> 
> I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names)
> 
> My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write -
> 
> ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
> ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016
> US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
> EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016
> EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
> Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
> India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
> CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
> US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
> Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
> Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


----------



## incyann

misecmisc said:


> Congrats. Very happy for you.


Thank you man! You're so close to receiving good news! Hang in there!


----------



## sharmison

vireshsangwan said:


> Unfotunately my company also does not maintain payslips / form 16 records of years earlier than 2009. I am working since 2004 but the points are claimed for employment after July 2008. Will payslips, Form 16 from 2009 onwards suffice? Or they are needed from 1st day of employment?


Its not mandatory to give all the proof since 1st day of employment, but as a general rule that as much as u can give, less questioning by CO later on and more chances of getting your grant.

Same is the answer for if payslip/form16 since 2009. Might be possible that the CO asks for it, so you need to be prepared to answer any of his queries...

good luck


----------



## Raj2012

Hi guys.. I got invitition.I want to pay the visa fees. Im planning fir some forex cards. Any suggestions?


----------



## vikaschandra

incyann said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> *I FINALLY GOT MY GRANT TODAY!* (Andrei from GSM Brisbane)
> 
> It was a tremendous learning experience having to do it without an agent, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this amazing forum with all your valuable advices and experience.
> 
> I would like to wish all of those who are still waiting a SPEEDY GRANT and a fantastic future ahead in Australia.
> 
> All the best! and I will still try to stay active on the forum and help out whenever I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## RohitKumar14

Raj2012 said:


> Hi guys.. I got invitition.I want to pay the visa fees. Im planning fir some forex cards. Any suggestions?


I had used ICICI forex. Was best.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Congrats Abhinav, anu & incyann for your grants!


----------



## namdo

I have a question: so when I first lodge my application, right after that I went in and tried to upload my documents. At that point, there were no categories that were listed as "required" or "recommended." So, I just clicked "add more documents" and started loading up all the files I had. Then, later that night when I checked, there were all the categories listed with the little yellow bubbles saying "recommended." They are all the categories for documents that I already uploaded. However, I didn't want the case officer to come in and automatically see those yellow bubbles and thought I didn't upload those documents, so I basically re-uploaded a tons more documents to clear out those marked as "recommended." The end result is that I have several categories listed twice with double amount of paper work and i've pretty much reached my max of 60 documents. Very frustrating. Have anyone know of any body else who did this? They said that I should keep the documents to the keys answer not overloading the case officers. Will this have adverse affect on my case?


----------



## andreyx108b

namdo said:


> I have a question: so when I first lodge my application, right after that I went in and tried to upload my documents. At that point, there were no categories that were listed as "required" or "recommended." So, I just clicked "add more documents" and started loading up all the files I had. Then, later that night when I checked, there were all the categories listed with the little yellow bubbles saying "recommended." They are all the categories for documents that I already uploaded. However, I didn't want the case officer to come in and automatically see those yellow bubbles and thought I didn't upload those documents, so I basically re-uploaded a tons more documents to clear out those marked as "recommended." The end result is that I have several categories listed twice with double amount of paper work and i've pretty much reached my max of 60 documents. Very frustrating. Have anyone know of any body else who did this? They said that I should keep the documents to the keys answer not overloading the case officers. Will this have adverse affect on my case?


I personally dont think it will delay your application, but will take more time for case officer to get through them - which is not nice, but nothing serious. 

As long as you uploaded all of the files - you should be OK. 

If you feel that something can confuse CO, then just drop them a line explaining the above, that you uploaded some documents twice. 

Good luck


----------



## aumelb1

Got visa grant !!!I love you CO Monica from Brisbane for such a lighting speed grant!!!
Thanks everyone but especially for Zaback and Andrey for really helpful suggestions. I hope to see you guys someday around and say it personally!!!Iiterally woke my wife up with such great news !!!Without further adieu I am going to celebrate !!!


----------



## shrinivaskk

**Error in IMMI page*
*
*Information
PLANNED SYSTEM MAINTENANCE

If you intend to commence and/or submit your application form, please do so and ensure that you have attached supporting documents before 9pm on Friday 3 March 2017. All applications in ImmiAccount which have not been lodged will show as ‘Incomplete’ following the system outage.*

Does this mean that we have to complete the application if we have started filling before 3rd March? Or can just save it and complete the application later?

Thanks


----------



## namdo

Thanks for your comments. I've been looking at this application thing constantly for the last few days. Few more questions that I would like to get everyone's thoughts on:

1. Does it matter that some of my documents are put under "wrong" subsection/categories compared to what they "recommended"? For example: I put all of my support document for work experience under "skills assessment" rather they have recommended "work experience overseas." Or my education I put under "study" but they recommended "Qualifications overseas." Re-uploading documents under those other categories is not an option because I'm pretty much maxing out on my number of document limit (56). Personally I don't think it should matter, but I don't know how good or what kind of critical thinking a CO have.

2. I changed my job after getting my professional skill assessment. On my application, I didn't claim point for my new job just to be safe, considering it was not on the letter from the assessment authority. My question is: Do I need to provide all the support for this job similar to all other jobs that I do claim points on? I had employment reference on company letterhead, letter of recommendation from all my prior bosses. Considering I don't claim point on it, are 3 current pay slips good enough?

3. I'm not claiming partner point. Do I need to provide all those above document for his work experience?

4. I read through the blog and someone mentioned that after he provided 10 years worth of pay slips, employment references, and letter of recommendations, he still got contacted by his CO asking for 10 years worth of bank statements. That's insane!!! Do you think this is absolutely necessary? I've started pulling my bank statements, but can only go back to April 2011.

Thank you!



andreyx108b said:


> I personally dont think it will delay your application, but will take more time for case officer to get through them - which is not nice, but nothing serious.
> 
> As long as you uploaded all of the files - you should be OK.
> 
> If you feel that something can confuse CO, then just drop them a line explaining the above, that you uploaded some documents twice.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Krish29

aumelb1 said:


> Got visa grant !!!I love you CO Monica from Brisbane for such a lighting speed grant!!!
> Thanks everyone but especially for Zaback and Andrey for really helpful suggestions. I hope to see you guys someday around and say it personally!!!Iiterally woke my wife up with such great news !!!Without further adieu I am going to celebrate !!!


Congrats!! Enjoy your day👍👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

aumelb1 said:


> Got visa grant !!!I love you CO Monica from Brisbane for such a lighting speed grant!!!
> Thanks everyone but especially for Zaback and Andrey for really helpful suggestions. I hope to see you guys someday around and say it personally!!!Iiterally woke my wife up with such great news !!!Without further adieu I am going to celebrate !!!


Congratulations Matey..!!
Celebrate responsibly...


----------



## ashvi

Hello,

I had a doubt regrading the employment documents for Visa submission.
Do we need to submit HR letter on company letter head ? My agent says that SD's submitted during ACS are good enough for Visa lodge as well.
Will the SDs slow down my Visa process?

Please can someone provide inputs on the same.


----------



## aumelb1

ashvi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had a doubt regrading the employment documents for Visa submission.
> Do we need to submit HR letter on company letter head ? My agent says that SD's submitted during ACS are good enough for Visa lodge as well.
> Will the SDs slow down my Visa process?
> 
> Please can someone provide inputs on the same.


Yes , there are quite enough for the submission , however, if you have additional docs to support strongly the case, well go ahead.
I submitted all the same docs related to Employment as in Eng AU.
Better to have all the docs.


----------



## ashvi

aumelb1 said:


> Yes , there are quite enough for the submission , however, if you have additional docs to support strongly the case, well go ahead.
> I submitted all the same docs related to Employment as in Eng AU.
> Better to have all the docs.



By additional docs you mean offer letter, hike letters etc? Please can you elaborate


----------



## aumelb1

ashvi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had a doubt regrading the employment documents for Visa submission.
> Do we need to submit HR letter on company letter head ? My agent says that SD's submitted during ACS are good enough for Visa lodge as well.
> Will the SDs slow down my Visa process?
> 
> Please can someone provide inputs on the same.


BTW , are you referring SD to as Statutory Declaration or Supported Documents?


----------



## ashvi

aumelb1 said:


> BTW , are you referring SD to as Statutory Declaration or Supported Documents?


Its Statutory Declaration


----------



## aumelb1

ashvi said:


> By additional docs you mean offer letter, hike letters etc? Please can you elaborate


All I submitted in regards to Employment is : 
1) Reference Letter from the company I worked
2) Salary payslips


----------



## ashvi

aumelb1 said:


> All I submitted in regards to Employment is :
> 1) Reference Letter from the company I worked
> 2) Salary payslips


Ok. By reference letter you mean on the company letter head? or a statutory declaration from your colleague


----------



## aumelb1

ashvi said:


> Ok. By reference letter you mean on the company letter head? or a statutory declaration from your colleague


Letterhead from your company and stamp is a must!


----------



## ashvi

aumelb1 said:


> Letterhead from your company and stamp is a must!


Ok. Thank you


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

aumelb1 said:


> Letterhead from your company and stamp is a must!




Stamp isn't must I guess since I submitted on the letter head & didn't stamp them and I got my grant


Rajesh S


----------



## sounddonor

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Stamp isn't must I guess since I submitted on the letter head & didn't stamp them and I got my grant
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Yes stamp is not a must.


----------



## lijobtech

*Expert Advice on Applicant Name*

Hi,
I have got the invite on 1-Mar-2017 for 189 visa and I am in the process of applying the visa.
One point which is of concern for me is my name represented in different fashions in the documents. 

Experts please advice. My name as per 
10th, 12th, Degree certificates and Aadhar card - A.C.Peter / Peter.A.C
Passport the initials are expanded- Surname: Alapat Christy GivenName: Peter. 
Marriage certificate - Peter Christy
All Employment letters - Peter Christy

Question 1:
Do i need to explicity call these different name in the Visa application under question or is it fine that I answer the question as "No".
"Other names / spellings
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?YesNo"

For my acs , i submitted only the above proofs and it was processed successfully. 

Question 2:
Since I am not migrating my parents, is it correct to answer "No" for the below question in Visa Application

"Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?YesNo"
​


----------



## fugitive_4u

lijobtech said:


> Experts please advice. My name as per
> 10th, 12th, Degree certificates and Aadhar card - A.C.Peter / Peter.A.C
> Passport the initials are expanded- Surname: Alapat Christy GivenName: Peter.
> Marriage certificate - Peter Christy
> All Employment letters - Peter Christy
> 
> Question 1:
> Do i need to explicity call these different name in the Visa application under question or is it fine that I answer the question as "No".
> "Other names / spellings
> Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?YesNo"
> 
> For my acs , i submitted only the above proofs and it was processed successfully.


There is no change in spelling or different names. All the names you specified are just abbreviated or expanded form of same name / initials. So your answer will be 'NO' to this specific question. 



lijobtech said:


> Question 2:
> Since I am not migrating my parents, is it correct to answer "No" for the below question in Visa Application
> 
> "Non-migrating dependent family members
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?YesNo"
> ​


Yes, the correct answer is NO in your situation.


----------



## suab

Hi Folks,

Need a small help. I am working on form 80 and 1221 and it gives this instruction -

Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. Tick where applicable.

Cant we fill up the pdf electronically and sign the form by taking a print of the relevant pages and scan it back to the applicable position?

Thanks!


----------



## amir577

Hi Guys,

I just received an email saying 
*Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.*

how should i proceed and how should i provide response in writing


----------



## fugitive_4u

suab said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need a small help. I am working on form 80 and 1221 and it gives this instruction -
> 
> Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. Tick where applicable.
> 
> Cant we fill up the pdf electronically and sign the form by taking a print of the relevant pages and scan it back to the applicable position?
> 
> Thanks!


Fill the form electronically.

Take a print of last page and sign it and scan it.

Re-attach the last page to electronically filled PDF Form and upload it.

This is what I did and it was accepted


----------



## suab

fugitive_4u said:


> Fill the form electronically.
> 
> Take a print of last page and sign it and scan it.
> 
> Re-attach the last page to electronically filled PDF Form and upload it.
> 
> This is what I did and it was accepted



Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u

amir577 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received an email saying
> *Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.*
> 
> how should i proceed and how should i provide response in writing


But what is the CO's question?

In Any case, you may reply to the mail itself and also provide a response and upload the same. Please the IP button after that


----------



## shafiq_prog

hi all 
iam waiting my grant visa for more than 43 days  
please your pray to me and all who's waiting the Grant


----------



## shafiq_prog

congrats bro


----------



## Sharoon Gill

fugitive_4u said:


> Fill the form electronically.
> 
> Take a print of last page and sign it and scan it.
> 
> Re-attach the last page to electronically filled PDF Form and upload it.
> 
> This is what I did and it was accepted


So you deleted the page containing the signature portion from the electronic version and reattached the scanned copy after signing of the same page back?


----------



## amir577

fugitive_4u said:


> But what is the CO's question?
> 
> In Any case, you may reply to the mail itself and also provide a response and upload the same. Please the IP button after that


*Dear Amir
Request for more information for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
Processing your application
More information is required to consider your visa application.
The request for checklist and detail attachment provides detailed descriptions of the
information required for each applicant.*

I have paid my visa fee about 10 days back and i have not uploaded any document since. just gathering them i will be uploading them in couple of days. now how will i reply in writing


----------



## lijobtech

Thanks a lot, it helps a lot. One more question, for the section
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?, My answer is "No", because i have not lived in any other country for more than 12 months. I am getting PCC of only INDIA. But in Form80, I am detailing the countries where I have stayed in the last ten years. please advise if this is fine


----------



## lijobtech

fugitive_4u said:


> There is no change in spelling or different names. All the names you specified are just abbreviated or expanded form of same name / initials. So your answer will be 'NO' to this specific question.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the correct answer is NO in your situation.


Thanks a lot, it helps a lot. One more question, for the section
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?, My answer is "No", because i have not lived in any other country for more than 12 months. I am getting PCC of only INDIA. But in Form80, I am detailing the countries where I have stayed in the last ten years. please advise if this is fine


----------



## hariyerra

*Got Grant*

Hi friends,

I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:

It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.

Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.

Coming to Document I submitted:


Education documents for mine
SSC mark sheet forr Age
IELTS mark sheet
ACS letter
All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
SD reference letters for ACS considered period
Form 80 for me, spouse
Passport, PCC for All

No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.

Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..


----------



## SanBil

hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..



Congratz alot  I too lodged application on 12/1/17, hoping for best


----------



## _ritz

Congrats mate for the quick grant...Good luck with Oz journey...



aumelb1 said:


> Got visa grant !!!I love you CO Monica from Brisbane for such a lighting speed grant!!!
> Thanks everyone but especially for Zaback and Andrey for really helpful suggestions. I hope to see you guys someday around and say it personally!!!Iiterally woke my wife up with such great news !!!Without further adieu I am going to celebrate !!!


----------



## SanBil

hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..



btw which team processed ur grant?


----------



## hariyerra

SanBil said:


> btw which team processed ur grant?



GSM brisbane. CO - Joel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations buddy for the grant...all the best for future 



hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..


----------



## daffodil80

hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..



Wow, that's super awesome...Many congratulations!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

suab said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need a small help. I am working on form 80 and 1221 and it gives this instruction -
> 
> Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. Tick where applicable.
> 
> Cant we fill up the pdf electronically and sign the form by taking a print of the relevant pages and scan it back to the applicable position?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you can do that


----------



## suab

Hi all, 

In form 80, it asks for address history for the past 10 years. My documented address is of my hometown i.e on my passport, however, for my job I was living in Bangalore for around 5 years. Should I mention that on my form 80 or just put the address documented on my passport.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u

suab said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In form 80, it asks for address history for the past 10 years. My documented address is of my hometown i.e on my passport, however, for my job I was living in Bangalore for around 5 years. Should I mention that on my form 80 or just put the address documented on my passport.
> 
> Thanks


Put the Bangalore address as well. Nobody is asking for Address proof, so mention exactly with dates as to where did you reside


----------



## suab

fugitive_4u said:


> Put the Bangalore address as well. Nobody is asking for Address proof, so mention exactly with dates as to where did you reside


Thanks a lot


----------



## rohitr

Hi All

We are just starting the process, registered for IELTS, Few queries for ACS skill assessment

1) Me & my wife, both will be completing 7 years of experience on 26 May. So should we wait till 26 May, as in assessment 2 years are deducted for criteria? We are getting assessed for Software Engineer and educational qualification is B. Tech( Computer Engineering)

2) In the reference letter from current employer, what should be the "To Date"? is it should be the date on which it is signed or just the words "To Date" or can be a future date?

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## scorpionking

For B.Tech, most likely 4 Years will be deducted. No need to wait for May. Start the process now and the point will be added once you reach May or other milestone (5 Yrs / 8 Yrs).



rohitr said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are just starting the process, registered for IELTS, Few queries for ACS skill assessment
> 
> 1) Me & my wife, both will be completing 7 years of experience on 26 May. So should we wait till 26 May, as in assessment 2 years are deducted for criteria? We are getting assessed for Software Engineer and educational qualification is B. Tech( Computer Engineering)
> 
> 2) In the reference letter from current employer, what should be the "To Date"? is it should be the date on which it is signed or just the words "To Date" or can be a future date?
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks


----------



## lijobtech

Hi, I am filling my visa application and got some doubt on the below section/question

Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

My answer is "No", because i have not lived in any other country for more than 12 months. I am getting PCC of only INDIA. But in Form80, I am detailing the countries where I have stayed in the last ten years. please advise if this is fine.


----------



## scorpionking

Congrats & All the very best for the next steps 



hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..


----------



## fugitive_4u

rohitr said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are just starting the process, registered for IELTS, Few queries for ACS skill assessment
> 
> 1) Me & my wife, both will be completing 7 years of experience on 26 May. So should we wait till 26 May, as in assessment 2 years are deducted for criteria? We are getting assessed for Software Engineer and educational qualification is B. Tech( Computer Engineering)
> 
> 2) In the reference letter from current employer, what should be the "To Date"? is it should be the date on which it is signed or just the words "To Date" or can be a future date?
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks



1) No need to wait. Just get it assessed and submit your EOI with IELTS / PTE-A. If your EOI is in the system past 26th May, it will update the points claimed automatically.

2) Just mention as "TO DATE" with no date mentioned. After invitation when you apply, attach latest payslips, bank statements to show that you are still employed with same company, thats all

Good Luck


----------



## rohitr

Thanks for quick response.

Can u plz answer second query too?


----------



## fugitive_4u

lijobtech said:


> Hi, I am filling my visa application and got some doubt on the below section/question
> 
> Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> My answer is "No", because *i have not lived in any other country* for more than 12 months. I am getting PCC of only INDIA. But in Form80, I am detailing the countries *where I have stayed in the last ten years*. please advise if this is fine.


You are contradicting yourself (see *bold* above)
When you mention "stayed" do you mean visited? If so, just visit doesnt qualify as residence


----------



## fugitive_4u

rohitr said:


> Thanks for quick response.
> 
> Can u plz answer second query too?


I have answered both your queries..



> 1) No need to wait. Just get it assessed and submit your EOI with IELTS / PTE-A. If your EOI is in the system past 26th May, it will update the points claimed automatically.
> 
> 2) Just mention as "TO DATE" with no date mentioned. After invitation when you apply, attach latest payslips, bank statements to show that you are still employed with same company, thats all


----------



## rohitr

Apologies i missed it, Thanks again.


----------



## lijobtech

fugitive_4u said:


> You are contradicting yourself (see *bold* above)
> When you mention "stayed" do you mean visited? If so, just visit doesnt qualify as residence


Yes, I visited and worked in Australia and Denmark for 3 months short project and was working in UAE for 11 months. So based on this my answer is "No" to the question in Visa application. Please correct me if I am wrong. But I have detailed each of my visit in Form80 accordingly.


----------



## fugitive_4u

lijobtech said:


> Yes, I visited and worked in Australia and Denmark for 3 months short project and was working in UAE for 11 months. So based on this my answer is "No" to the question in Visa application. Please correct me if I am wrong. But I have detailed each of my visit in Form80 accordingly.


I believe since you were working in UAE for 11 months, you need to mention that in the VISA application too. Again 3 months too should be mentioned as you did reside there due to work..

PCC will not be required though..


----------



## aumelb1

Guys who've got the visa granted become EXPERTS


----------



## fugitive_4u

aumelb1 said:


> Guys who've got the visa granted become EXPERTS


That qualifies you as an EXPERT too..


----------



## aumelb1

fugitive_4u said:


> That qualifies you as an EXPERT too..


This tapatalk can be very addictive....


----------



## sharmison

amir577 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received an email saying
> *Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.*
> 
> how should i proceed and how should i provide response in writing


By Writing, they mean if you have to explain something, do so by responding to their email


----------



## sharmison

hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..


Congrats Mate !!!
Time to celebrate for you :rockon:


----------



## sharmison

rohitr said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are just starting the process, registered for IELTS, Few queries for ACS skill assessment
> 
> 1) Me & my wife, both will be completing 7 years of experience on 26 May. So should we wait till 26 May, as in assessment 2 years are deducted for criteria? We are getting assessed for Software Engineer and educational qualification is B. Tech( Computer Engineering)
> 
> 2) In the reference letter from current employer, what should be the "To Date"? is it should be the date on which it is signed or just the words "To Date" or can be a future date?
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks


I would suggest no need to wait till May. You can apply for skill assessment now also. If ACS deducts only 2 years from your total, in their letter it will show 4 years 9 or 10 months. With that also u can apply for EOI, at the time of EOI submission, put the same time frame for your experience that you provided in Skill assessment and also carefully select the employment for which you can claim, then the system will calculate on what you have put. Later after 26th May or by ACS assessment letter, whenever your 7 years is completed, SkillSelect will update your application and your points will be increased.

I did that too. for my 10 yrs job, ACS assessment letter showed 7 yrs 10 month, so i applied with the same in August 2016, in sept 2016 my EOI was automatically updated with claimed experience to 8 years

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## sharmison

rohitr said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are just starting the process, registered for IELTS, Few queries for ACS skill assessment
> 
> 1) Me & my wife, both will be completing 7 years of experience on 26 May. So should we wait till 26 May, as in assessment 2 years are deducted for criteria? We are getting assessed for Software Engineer and educational qualification is B. Tech( Computer Engineering)
> 
> 2) In the reference letter from current employer, what should be the "To Date"? is it should be the date on which it is signed or just the words "To Date" or can be a future date?
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks


sorry missed the 2nd question. To Date is till when you worked in so and so company. for your past employment, the To Date will be your LWD (Last Working Day), for your current employment, To Date will the Till Date.

cheers


----------



## manc0108

hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> 
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> 
> IELTS mark sheet
> 
> ACS letter
> 
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> 
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> 
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> 
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> 
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..




Many Many congratulations! Our timelines are exactly similar. CO asked for spouse functional English, submitted PTE score. Hoping to receive grant soon. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

shafiq_prog said:


> hi all
> iam waiting my grant visa for more than 43 days
> please your pray to me and all who's waiting the Grant


Hi, what was your jobcode? And when did you submit for Visa?

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## pkk0574

Hi,

I received ITA on 1st March and now want to proceed with lodging the visa. I have got all the documents ready except for PCC and medicals. Just need some clarifications, because I want to attempt to front load all documents:

It is advised to do medicals after visa lodge. I believe visa lodge is to click on the "Apply Visa" button, create Immiaccount, fill in the 17 page application and finally pay the visa fees. After that we generate the HAP Id for the medicals. I would like to know how to link the HAP Id to the visa application?

I am working outside India and would be applying for the local PCC and India PCC. Can I go ahead and upload documents first? How can I update PCC afterwards? Or should I wait for obtaining the PCC and then upload all documents? I was told by the Indian embassy agents here that Indian PCC can take anywhere from 4 to 60 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..


Congratulations Bro👍👍
All the best for your future plans!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara

pkk0574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received ITA on 1st March and now want to proceed with lodging the visa. I have got all the documents ready except for PCC and medicals. Just need some clarifications, because I want to attempt to front load all documents:
> 
> It is advised to do medicals after visa lodge. I believe visa lodge is to click on the "Apply Visa" button, create Immiaccount, fill in the 17 page application and finally pay the visa fees. After that we generate the HAP Id for the medicals. I would like to know how to link the HAP Id to the visa application?
> 
> I am working outside India and would be applying for the local PCC and India PCC. Can I go ahead and upload documents first? How can I update PCC afterwards? Or should I wait for obtaining the PCC and then upload all documents? I was told by the Indian embassy agents here that Indian PCC can take anywhere from 4 to 60 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Follow this thread by Master Sultan, all your doubts are addressed.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## ibbz87

lijobtech said:


> Yes, I visited and worked in Australia and Denmark for 3 months short project and was working in UAE for 11 months. So based on this my answer is "No" to the question in Visa application. Please correct me if I am wrong. But I have detailed each of my visit in Form80 accordingly.


hi
you went there to reside though for short term so you should answer yes as answering this NO is wrong and would be contradictory to your answers in form 80.
CO wont ask for pcc for the stays less than 12 months.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

manc0108 said:


> Many Many congratulations! Our timelines are exactly similar. CO asked for spouse functional English, submitted PTE score. Hoping to receive grant soon. Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All the best.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

VAC2 payment. 
Hi experts, I have been asked to pay VAC2 for spouse due to insufficient evidence of functional english. Does this mean that I will get grant after payment or they will still scrutinize my documentation.

Regards,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad

Hi All;

I am new to this forum and need someone who can answer my queries.

My time Line - Code - 261311 , EOI - 24th Feb 2017 for 189 Visa with 65 points, and also added another EOI - 3rd March 2017 for 190(NSW) with 70 points. 

Query is if i get NSW ITA first , then should i go ahead with it or should i wait for 189 ITA?

Expected time for getting 189 ITA for 2016 - 17 in coming months ?

Is it necessary to accept ITA of NSW, when i got ITA for 189 and i want to go with 189. Will it be problem if i don't accept ITA for 190 visa?

I have flexibility of adding my spouse assessments point as well which will take my score of 189 visa from 65 to 70. Do u guys suggest me to do or should i wait for sometime and then apply for her ACS to increase the point?

Regards 
Suprabhat


----------



## shafiq_prog

Dears 
i have lodge my application Fro 20/01/2017 , and uploaded all my documents , still to until now my case Status is (Received ) is it good , or bad ? 
Please give me a little hope  
regards


----------



## shafiq_prog

shafiq_prog said:


> Dears
> i have lodge my application Fro 20/01/2017 , and uploaded all my documents , still to until now my case Status is (Received ) is it good , or bad ?
> Please give me a little hope
> regards


Nominated occupation: Developer Programmer
Date of skills assessment: 14 Dec 2016 - ACS
PTE : 9 Over all - 12/25/2016
Invite: 4-jan-17
Lodged Visa: 20-Jan-17
Medical: 21-JAN-17
Upload : Contract , CV , Bank statement , PAy slips for 8 years , Experince letter , passport ...etc ALL .
Visa Grant: Awaited


----------



## baokar1

shafiq_prog said:


> Nominated occupation: Developer Programmer
> Date of skills assessment: 14 Dec 2016 - ACS
> PTE : 9 Over all - 12/25/2016
> Invite: 4-jan-17
> Lodged Visa: 20-Jan-17
> Medical: 21-JAN-17
> Upload : Contract , CV , Bank statement , PAy slips for 8 years , Experince letter , passport ...etc ALL .
> Visa Grant: Awaited


People are waiting for months and years 1 and half month is too less to worry, as it is recieved Co is not assigned and it can be direct grant also 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

asad_18pk said:


> VAC2 payment.
> Hi experts, I have been asked to pay VAC2 for spouse due to insufficient evidence of functional english. Does this mean that I will get grant after payment or they will still scrutinize my documentation.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Most of the cases are getting grant soon once vac2 fees are paid. Very less chances to request for further documentation. You are almost there. Go ahead.. all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

asad_18pk said:


> VAC2 payment.
> Hi experts, I have been asked to pay VAC2 for spouse due to insufficient evidence of functional english. Does this mean that I will get grant after payment or they will still scrutinize my documentation.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can somebody respond to this query?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

hariyerra said:


> Most of the cases are getting grant soon once vac2 fees are paid. Very less chances to request for further documentation. You are almost there. Go ahead.. all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsun

rohitr said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are just starting the process, registered for IELTS, Few queries for ACS skill assessment
> 
> 1) Me & my wife, both will be completing 7 years of experience on 26 May. So should we wait till 26 May, as in assessment 2 years are deducted for criteria? We are getting assessed for Software Engineer and educational qualification is B. Tech( Computer Engineering)
> 
> 2) In the reference letter from current employer, what should be the "To Date"? is it should be the date on which it is signed or just the words "To Date" or can be a future date?
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks


You dont have to wait until May if your planning to stay with same employer. you can get assessment done now 

To date cant be future date.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

asad_18pk said:


> VAC2 payment.
> Hi experts, I have been asked to pay VAC2 for spouse due to insufficient evidence of functional english. Does this mean that I will get grant after payment or they will still scrutinize my documentation.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have seen once after VAC2 payment CO contacted for wive's form 1221 15 days later


----------



## namdo

*Questions*

Can someone please help address my questions/concerns below?

1. Does it matter that some of my documents are put under "wrong" subsection/categories compared to what they "recommended"? For example: I put all of my support document for work experience under "skills assessment" rather they have recommended "work experience overseas." Or my education I put under "study" but they recommended "Qualifications overseas." Re-uploading documents under those other categories is not an option because I'm pretty much maxing out on my number of document limit (56). Personally I don't think it should matter, but I don't know how good or what kind of critical thinking a CO have.

2. I changed my job after getting my professional skill assessment. On my application, I didn't claim point for my new job just to be safe, considering it was not on the letter from the assessment authority. My question is: Do I need to provide all the support for this job similar to all other jobs that I do claim points on? I had employment reference on company letterhead, letter of recommendation from all my prior bosses. Considering I don't claim point on it, are 3 current pay slips good enough?

3. I'm not claiming partner point. Do I need to provide all those above document for his work experience?

4. I read through the blog and someone mentioned that after he provided 10 years worth of pay slips, employment references, and letter of recommendations, he still got contacted by his CO asking for 10 years worth of bank statements. That's insane!!! Do you think this is absolutely necessary? I've started pulling my bank statements, but can only go back to April 2011.

Thank you!


----------



## Krish29

1. As per IMMI portal design, you can't remove any attachment.. so better re-upload as a consolidated single pdf of relevant docs on the correct category. If it is not possible then send an email to gsm.allocated with detailed explanation

2. not required.. you can mention it in form 80, 1221

3. not required.. you only need a functional English proof & Education certifcates... Emp docs are not mandatory... but give emp details in Form 80, 1221 

4. bank stmt are supporting docs when you dont have payslips.. provide as many docs as you can to prove continuous employment.. 
if you dont have bank stmt, better submit form 16 or any TAX docs



namdo said:


> Can someone please help address my questions/concerns below?
> 
> 1. Does it matter that some of my documents are put under "wrong" subsection/categories compared to what they "recommended"? For example: I put all of my support document for work experience under "skills assessment" rather they have recommended "work experience overseas." Or my education I put under "study" but they recommended "Qualifications overseas." Re-uploading documents under those other categories is not an option because I'm pretty much maxing out on my number of document limit (56). Personally I don't think it should matter, but I don't know how good or what kind of critical thinking a CO have.
> 
> 2. I changed my job after getting my professional skill assessment. On my application, I didn't claim point for my new job just to be safe, considering it was not on the letter from the assessment authority. My question is: Do I need to provide all the support for this job similar to all other jobs that I do claim points on? I had employment reference on company letterhead, letter of recommendation from all my prior bosses. Considering I don't claim point on it, are 3 current pay slips good enough?
> 
> 3. I'm not claiming partner point. Do I need to provide all those above document for his work experience?
> 
> 4. I read through the blog and someone mentioned that after he provided 10 years worth of pay slips, employment references, and letter of recommendations, he still got contacted by his CO asking for 10 years worth of bank statements. That's insane!!! Do you think this is absolutely necessary? I've started pulling my bank statements, but can only go back to April 2011.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Krish29

Good news posted in other thread..

At last there will be some transparency in the VISA process... lets wait for March 13th... 

Visa and citizenship processing times available online

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


----------



## carpenterrn

namdo said:


> Can someone please help address my questions/concerns below?
> 
> 1. Does it matter that some of my documents are put under "wrong" subsection/categories compared to what they "recommended"? For example: I put all of my support document for work experience under "skills assessment" rather they have recommended "work experience overseas." Or my education I put under "study" but they recommended "Qualifications overseas." Re-uploading documents under those other categories is not an option because I'm pretty much maxing out on my number of document limit (56). Personally I don't think it should matter, but I don't know how good or what kind of critical thinking a CO have.
> 
> 2. I changed my job after getting my professional skill assessment. On my application, I didn't claim point for my new job just to be safe, considering it was not on the letter from the assessment authority. My question is: Do I need to provide all the support for this job similar to all other jobs that I do claim points on? I had employment reference on company letterhead, letter of recommendation from all my prior bosses. Considering I don't claim point on it, are 3 current pay slips good enough?
> 
> 3. I'm not claiming partner point. Do I need to provide all those above document for his work experience?
> 
> 4. I read through the blog and someone mentioned that after he provided 10 years worth of pay slips, employment references, and letter of recommendations, he still got contacted by his CO asking for 10 years worth of bank statements. That's insane!!! Do you think this is absolutely necessary? I've started pulling my bank statements, but can only go back to April 2011.
> 
> Thank you!


regarding your number four. If you go to IRS.GOV, you can print out a W-2 transcript from your taxes for the last 10 years. I did this, then went and got each one notarized, because they are in black and white. 

I do not know if this will suffice, because a notary in my state can not actually "certify" the documents as true copies of the originals, they only are notarizing my signature. If there is a problem, I will take to a lawyer, who will certify them as true copies of the "original" which was just a downloaded PDF. This will, of course, cost me a ton, but may be a game I have to play. Anyway, IRS.gov is a helpful place for you.


----------



## pkk0574

usankara said:


> Follow this thread by Master Sultan, all your doubts are addressed.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html




Yes, I have subscribed to that post and it is very much informative. The reason I asked is because at the time of visa lodge, there is a question which says if you have carried out health examination within the last 12 months. If we say yes, it asks for HAP id. If we say no, how can we link the HAP id afterwards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> you went there to reside though for short term so you should answer yes as answering this NO is wrong and would be contradictory to your answers in form 80.
> CO wont ask for pcc for the stays less than 12 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi

A related query....I understand above should be a part of online lodge question (*places you have resided*) and q.18 in Form 80 (*international travel movements*)

However, does the above info also needs to go into q.17 in form 80? (*Address history in past 10 years*). In that case, we will need to mention the hotel addresses for the short stays as well?


----------



## Krish29

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> A related query....I understand above should be a part of online lodge question (*places you have resided*) and q.18 in Form 80 (*international travel movements*)
> 
> However, does the above info also needs to go into q.17 in form 80? (*Address history in past 10 years*). In that case, we will need to mention the hotel addresses for the short stays as well?


Probably, this thread will help you..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9025-form-80-question-17-address-history.html

As Kaju mentioned, you don't need to mention the address where you have been for holidays...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Krish29 said:


> Probably, this thread will help you..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9025-form-80-question-17-address-history.html
> 
> As Kaju mentioned, you don't need to mention the address where you have been for holidays...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Krish...well, they weren't holidays but short business trips...and not very clear in the thread either

I have travelled to more than 10 countries for work and i'm a bit skeptical to put in all these hotel details etc...though i have covered that under international movements, but not very sure on address history....too much of info for them.


----------



## suab

Hi guys, need a small help, I was in another country for a period of close to 15 months. But my stay there was in breaks as in 3-4 months in that country and then back to india for a month. 
Should I present multiple entries with exact times in my form 80 or a broad range of time in one single entry?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Krish29 said:


> Good news posted in other thread..
> 
> At last there will be some transparency in the VISA process... lets wait for March 13th...
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times available online
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx




This could the reason to recent fast grants .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Krish29 said:


> Probably, this thread will help you..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nth, no clarity if its going to be long wait.


----------



## Krish29

sanjeewa said:


> This could the reason to recent fast grants .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya..guess so..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

*Bug in Skillselect (EOI)*

*Here is very very very unique bug I found (possibly a bug), expert please share your views.
*
so, I have experience with 3 different employers.
here the distribution (All ACS Valid - ACS has acknowledged this is valid experience)
Employer A 2008 to 2010 - INDIA
Employer B 2010 to 2015 - India, Australia (11 months) and USA (during 2010 to 2015) same employer.
Employer C 2015 to 2016 - USA

so I entered date in Skill-slect according to my passport entry exit dates with above distribution.(exact same).

My total experience is 8+ years (100 months). I am not claiming 12 months of professional year in Australia.

Here comes the surprise, my EOI has counted my experience in bucket of 5-8 years (greater than 5 and less than 8), now with this my EOI has calculated 65 points.

Now, I made new EOI with testing purpose (no submission), and entered the details and with litle change in country of experience during (2010 to 2015) and did not include Australia in it, but india and USA only.

Guess what, my EOI has calculated 70 points with test EOI (no submission yet).

This is bizarre, not sure what's happening.

Any thoughts feedback ?


----------



## Krish29

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks Krish...well, they weren't holidays but short business trips...and not very clear in the thread either
> 
> I have travelled to more than 10 countries for work and i'm a bit skeptical to put in all these hotel details etc...though i have covered that under international movements, but not very sure on address history....too much of info for them.


I got you, anyways you can't skip short business trips... I believe you had submitted stamping pages of passport..

If you don't have space for address in form 80 then pl mention it in additional information page.... I hope this won't delay the process... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

ethical.prodigy said:


> Any thoughts how this will help us? anything for ppl like me who got CO contact for additional information? I will soon reach 2 months after CO contact this month, no clarity if its going to be long wait.


Do you mean the latest change in processing time?? As we can see many grants flowing through in recent days.. there must be some process improvement done at DIBP.. I'm quite sure this will help us to understand the exact status...

I wish this new process will help the people who are waiting long time.. 
esp.. gonnabeexpat & couple of other guys...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

suab said:


> Hi guys, need a small help, I was in another country for a period of close to 15 months. But my stay there was in breaks as in 3-4 months in that country and then back to india for a month.
> Should I present multiple entries with exact times in my form 80 or a broad range of time in one single entry?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can put it one of either way below.

If you stayed at a same place at both location, put the broad range dates and further explain the travel details in additional information page

Provide single entries for each visit as per passport and use additional information page for additional entries... I would recommend the 2nd one..

I think you will also need PCC for that country...just in case...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

kvirlive said:


> *Here is very very very unique bug I found (possibly a bug), expert please share your views.
> *
> so, I have experience with 3 different employers.
> here the distribution (All ACS Valid - ACS has acknowledged this is valid experience)
> Employer A 2008 to 2010 - INDIA
> Employer B 2010 to 2015 - India, Australia (11 months) and USA (during 2010 to 2015) same employer.
> Employer C 2015 to 2016 - USA
> 
> so I entered date in Skill-slect according to my passport entry exit dates with above distribution.(exact same).
> 
> My total experience is 8+ years (100 months). I am not claiming 12 months of professional year in Australia.
> 
> Here comes the surprise, my EOI has counted my experience in bucket of 5-8 years (greater than 5 and less than 8), now with this my EOI has calculated 65 points.
> 
> Now, I made new EOI with testing purpose (no submission), and entered the details and with litle change in country of experience during (2010 to 2015) and did not include Australia in it, but india and USA only.
> 
> Guess what, my EOI has calculated 70 points with test EOI (no submission yet).
> 
> This is bizarre, not sure what's happening.
> 
> Any thoughts feedback ?


Have you got 15 points for test EOI?

If so then can you count the dates whether it crossed 8yrs(2920 days)?

Did you say you had skipped the australia exp 11 months from test EOI?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

pkk0574 said:


> Yes, I have subscribed to that post and it is very much informative. The reason I asked is because at the time of visa lodge, there is a question which says if you have carried out health examination within the last 12 months. If we say yes, it asks for HAP id. If we say no, how can we link the HAP id afterwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In further page you need to enter HAP id...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suab

Krish29 said:


> You can put it one of either way below.
> 
> If you stayed at a same place at both location, put the broad range dates and further explain the travel details in additional information page
> 
> Provide single entries for each visit as per passport and use additional information page for additional entries... I would recommend the 2nd one..
> 
> I think you will also need PCC for that country...just in case...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks Krish. 

I have already applied for the PCC. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

Yes I got points in test eoi when I removed the australian experience of 11 months.

I haven't skipped any thing.
Infect to make sure this is correct I did more than 20 changes covering all possible scenarios.
To further on to this, found out that few more people has face this issue and reported bug.


----------



## Krish29

kvirlive said:


> Yes I got points in test eoi when I removed the australian experience of 11 months.
> 
> I haven't skipped any thing.
> Infect to make sure this is correct I did more than 20 changes covering all possible scenarios.
> To further on to this, found out that few more people has face this issue and reported bug.


When you mention australia exp, you don't get those extra points , isn't it?? 
Pls keep it like that... 

Despite its a bug of skillselect, would suggest not to 
claim extra points...it will be a issue when you file visa...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## auspiration

*Lodged 189 Feb 28th 2017*

Hello All,
I have just completed my visa application and scheduled my medicals and PCC for the next week. Would like to keep in touch with people in the same boat and waiting for the grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

hariyerra said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just received number of mails notifications on my mobile. They are from [email protected]. Yes, you read it. Me, My wife and 2 beautiful daughters got grant today at 12:20PM IST. Big day for me :cheer2:
> 
> It was really wonderful journey so far for almost 6 months from the day I started preparing for PTE. This forum is really helpful and knowledge base. Thank you for entire forum members.
> 
> Guys who are waiting for their visa - please hang on, tomorrow will be your day definitely. One thing, I lodged visa in January and you know, I haven't opened immi account or email to check other than CO contacts. I've just set up mail in my mobile and kept notifications on. That's it. never bothered about it and moved on, enjoying at home and work. So, please be patient and concentrate on things which are in our control. you know, I learnt this kind of attitude from this forum only. great forum guys. keep it up.
> 
> Coming to Document I submitted:
> 
> 
> Education documents for mine
> SSC mark sheet forr Age
> IELTS mark sheet
> ACS letter
> All Payslips, bank statements, Form26AS for ACS considered period
> Company Offer letter, Service letter for ACS considered period
> SD reference letters for ACS considered period
> Form 80 for me, spouse
> Passport, PCC for All
> 
> No employment verification happened as far I aware. I suggest don't overload your application with so many documents for CO review, which may delay your case.
> 
> Once again, thank you all. First milestone is achieved and there are a lot waiting in Oz. Mission Oz is about to start..


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## vikaschandra

asad_18pk said:


> VAC2 payment.
> Hi experts, I have been asked to pay VAC2 for spouse due to insufficient evidence of functional english. Does this mean that I will get grant after payment or they will still scrutinize my documentation.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


usually VAC2 is the last step to visa processing


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikaschandra said:


> usually VAC2 is the last step to visa processing


Assessment seems to be faster if you go for VAC2. Looks like they need more money


----------



## Newuser123

Anyone files skilled visa in feb ?I have filed on 22nd Feb . Upfront upload PCC, medical and other documents. Still waiting to hear from Dibp

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Newuser123 said:


> Anyone files skilled visa in feb ?I have filed on 22nd Feb . Upfront upload PCC, medical and other documents. Still waiting to hear from Dibp
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


If all goes well you will get visa within 6-10 weeks else join our waiting club  its called HOPE :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> Assessment seems to be faster if you go for VAC2. Looks like they need more money




There is no need to check and verify the evidence with vac2. Simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suab

Hi guys,

I am in process of lodging the visa application and my husband will be included in this application. 

In the application who all is to be included in the non-migrating dependent family members?

Question asked is-
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad

super.mad said:


> Hi All;
> 
> I am new to this forum and need someone who can answer my queries.
> 
> My time Line - Code - 261311 , EOI - 24th Feb 2017 for 189 Visa with 65 points, and also added another EOI - 3rd March 2017 for 190(NSW) with 70 points.
> 
> Query is if i get NSW ITA first , then should i go ahead with it or should i wait for 189 ITA?
> 
> Expected time for getting 189 ITA for 2016 - 17 in coming months ?
> 
> Is it necessary to accept ITA of NSW, when i got ITA for 189 and i want to go with 189. Will it be problem if i don't accept ITA for 190 visa?
> 
> I have flexibility of adding my spouse assessments point as well which will take my score of 189 visa from 65 to 70. Do u guys suggest me to do or should i wait for sometime and then apply for her ACS to increase the point?
> 
> Regards
> Suprabhat


Experts please reply to my post..


----------



## manc0108

ethical.prodigy said:


> If all goes well you will get visa within 6-10 weeks else join our waiting club  its called HOPE :fingerscrossed:


Oh is it so? I could have gone for Vac pay instead of PTE. My bad, atleast there were chances of getting early grant.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

andreyx108b said:


> There is no need to check and verify the evidence with vac2. Simple.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That covers only language test, there has to be other checks health, character, security checks and background? 

My observation in past few months is that VAC2 cases are processed faster than other cases, may be that circulates more money in the economy.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

manc0108 said:


> Oh is it so? I could have gone for Vac pay instead of PTE. My bad, atleast there were chances of getting early grant.


Hehe.. power of money  give more get more. I dont know if that applies to you but yeah have seen applicants pay for their partners.


----------



## incyann

Newuser123 said:


> Anyone files skilled visa in feb ?I have filed on 22nd Feb . Upfront upload PCC, medical and other documents. Still waiting to hear from Dibp
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Give it about 3-4 weeks and you'll hear back. It'll either be a grant or a CO contact.

All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jatinder582

*EOI invite*

261311 Analyst Programmer 
189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points NSW

Lodged EOI on 26th Feb'2017, When I will get invite ?


----------



## shafiq_prog

ethical.prodigy said:


> If all goes well you will get visa within 6-10 weeks else join our waiting club  its called HOPE :fingerscrossed:


inshala  ,


----------



## saurabhpluto

Guys,

I am a newbie here. Apologies if I break any rules by posting below content.

I am trying to understand the process of filing request for PR. I browsed through the thread but unable to get the whole idea.

Have you guys taken some assistance from Visa consultants or can it be done independently.

I have gone through the websites to understand the process. I am unable to understand what is PTA as most of people have mentioned it in their signatures


----------



## Newuser123

saurabhpluto said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie here. Apologies if I break any rules by posting below content.
> 
> I am trying to understand the process of filing request for PR. I browsed through the thread but unable to get the whole idea.
> 
> Have you guys taken some assistance from Visa consultants or can it be done independently.
> 
> I have gone through the websites to understand the process. I am unable to understand what is PTA as most of people have mentioned it in their signatures


Its pretty easy now. CHECK YOUR POINTS first . Lot of sites provide free of cost. You needed minimum 60 scores to apply skilled visa. For state and regional you get additional 5 or 10 scores respectively. Identify your occupation code from anzscosearch.com. Apply skill assessment with relevant authorities. Few skill assessment needs IELTs score before assessment. Minimum IELTS is 6 band each.If assessment will go positive , then raise EOI followed by PR . Best of luck...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Newuser123 said:


> Its pretty easy now. CHECK YOUR POINTS first . Lot of sites provide free of cost. You needed minimum 60 scores to apply skilled visa. For state and regional you get additional 5 or 10 scores respectively. Identify your occupation code from anzscosearch.com. Apply skill assessment with relevant authorities. Few skill assessment needs IELTs score before assessment. Minimum IELTS is 6 band each.If assessment will go positive , then raise EOI followed by PR . Best of luck...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Thanks a lot for the revert.

I have used one website to check the score and got 60+. I understand that I have to give IELETS. In some people's signature PTE is mentioned. What is "PTE".

What is the approximate fees of applying VISA?


----------



## Newuser123

saurabhpluto said:


> Thanks a lot for the revert.
> 
> I have used one website to check the score and got 60+. I understand that I have to give IELETS. In some people's signature PTE is mentioned. What is "PTE".
> 
> What is the approximate fees of applying VISA?


There is a catch. AUS visa will accept Pre but Engineers AUS needs IELTS. Vetassess don't require usually. Pls CHK with relevant skill assessment authorities for requirement.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911

So I was invited in the 1st March round. I have a few questions if seniors can please address my queries. 

I got my PCC made from Pakistan and Saudi Arabia in the end of January . So I hope they will be valid?

I have claimed zero points for my work experience and they dont even sum up to 3 years. But in my resume which was sent to EA, I did mention all the three companies I have worked in. So do I have to upload any documents which are related to my employment. I would really like to hear it from the people who have had a similar case. 

Any good visa fee payment options for Saudia or UAE?

The country of residence on my PTE result is UAE, that's only because I used my brother's debit card to pay for the test, so I had to pay his details. Will the case officer have any problems with it?

I have already taken medical tests. The clinic should upload the result in 2-3 days. So I will be lodging my visa then. 

All type of tips are welcomed which can help in getting a direct grant. Please see my case details in my signature.


----------



## Phattu_tota

ethical.prodigy said:


> If all goes well you will get visa within 6-10 weeks else join our waiting club  its called HOPE :fingerscrossed:


hahaha....superlike.


----------



## shrinivaskk

saurabhpluto said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie here. Apologies if I break any rules by posting below content.
> 
> I am trying to understand the process of filing request for PR. I browsed through the thread but unable to get the whole idea.
> 
> Have you guys taken some assistance from Visa consultants or can it be done independently.
> 
> I have gone through the websites to understand the process. I am unable to understand what is PTA as most of people have mentioned it in their signatures


1. Calculate your points
2. Check in skillselect on last drawn date and cutoff points
3. Get relevant documents (educational credentials and work references) and get your suitability assessed (ACS, VETASSESS etc...) dependant on your skill category.
4. Give IELTS or PTE (Pearson Test) for English validation
5. Recalculate the points after the results from skill assessment and english tests
6. Submit for EOI (Expression of Interest)
7. Wait for ITA (Invitation to Apply)
8. Once you receive the ITA, prepare for all the relevant documents
9. File the VISA along with fees, medicals, PCC etc..
10. If Visa is granted, fly to AUS.


----------



## _ritz

if you did not go through medical examination and don't have any HAP ID then mark it as no...

after visa lodge and paying necessary fees you will be able to organize health declaration from immi account for yourself, spouse and child



pkk0574 said:


> Yes, I have subscribed to that post and it is very much informative. The reason I asked is because at the time of visa lodge, there is a question which says if you have carried out health examination within the last 12 months. If we say yes, it asks for HAP id. If we say no, how can we link the HAP id afterwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

Thanks Krish for sharing this...looks like DIBP is in the process of making things transparent...

i hope that will help many fellow forum members who are waiting since long for grant



Krish29 said:


> Good news posted in other thread..
> 
> At last there will be some transparency in the VISA process... lets wait for March 13th...
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times available online
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


----------



## _ritz

Hi Saurabh,

I would recommend to go through following thread created by Sultan...this should give you an idea about australia PR process...then you may take a decision whether to go for an agent based on your case..

P.S. i think you are referring to PTE which is Pearson Test of English...simlar english language test as IELTS

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html



saurabhpluto said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie here. Apologies if I break any rules by posting below content.
> 
> I am trying to understand the process of filing request for PR. I browsed through the thread but unable to get the whole idea.
> 
> Have you guys taken some assistance from Visa consultants or can it be done independently.
> 
> I have gone through the websites to understand the process. I am unable to understand what is PTA as most of people have mentioned it in their signatures


----------



## pkk0574

_ritz said:


> if you did not go through medical examination and don't have any HAP ID then mark it as no...
> 
> 
> 
> after visa lodge and paying necessary fees you will be able to organize health declaration from immi account for yourself, spouse and child




Thanks, it is clear now. I guess it gets linked through the immiaccount.

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

as per current trend you will get invite in around 6 weeks for 2613 code for 189 visa

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend



Jatinder582 said:


> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 189 - 65 points
> 190 - 70 points NSW
> 
> Lodged EOI on 26th Feb'2017, When I will get invite ?


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> That covers only language test, there has to be other checks health, character, security checks and background?
> 
> My observation in past few months is that VAC2 cases are processed faster than other cases, may be that circulates more money in the economy.


When you upload IELTS certification, or university letter - it takes time for CO to review and verify the authenticity of it. With VAC2 the verification step is eliminated, thus grants come faster with VAC2 payment after evidence of english request for spouse.


----------



## impious.rocker

Hi guys,
I am in the middle of uploading document to ImmiAccount and have a query regarding uploading employment related documents i.e. should I make one pdf per employment episode including offer letter, joining letter, payslips, reference letter and bank statement or should I upload them separately? 
I searched the forum, but it didn't help.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

andreyx108b said:


> When you upload IELTS certification, or university letter - it takes time for CO to review and verify the authenticity of it. With VAC2 the verification step is eliminated, thus grants come faster with VAC2 payment after evidence of english request for spouse.


Thanks! You are right. I have started to understand that it takes time as they have to get feedback from various verification bodies which can me 4-12 weeks. Sometimes its on CO's discretion as well if docs need to be sent or not. 

Do you agree that it takes 4-12 weeks from last file uploaded? I know if they find something adverse during this it can go to any extent. Even a silly thing can be considered as adverse while they follow legal guidelines. 

It is now a waiting game. layball:


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> Thanks! You are right. I have started to understand that it takes time as they have to get feedback from various verification bodies which can me 4-12 weeks. Sometimes its on CO's discretion as well if docs need to be sent or not.
> 
> Do you agree that it takes 4-12 weeks from last file uploaded? I know if they find something adverse during this it can go to any extent. Even a silly thing can be considered as adverse while they follow legal guidelines.
> 
> It is now a waiting game. layball:


i will not agree that it is from the date of document upload, it is 4-12 weeks from request, again i base my comments on the data analysis.


----------



## vsangwan

I am just about to upload documents. 

Attached is the screenshot:

Have some queries:
1. Birth : Will Indian Voter ID card suffice?
2. Health Evidence: What to upload? I have already mentioned my HAPID during 17 page filing.
3. There is one listing for my Wife : "Custody, Evidence of". I think this has to be provided for children and not for spouse. Can I leave this empty?
4. Under which category should I attach Form 80 and 1221?

Other general queries:
1. Are all file types allowed?
2. Can one attach multiple files for one type? Ex: Qualification - Can i upload separate docs for each degree? Or should I club all into one document and then upload?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

My comments:

1. Birth : Will Indian Voter ID card suffice? - 

Provide birth certificate, passport and Xth exam certificate which has birth date on it. I have merged it and then uploaded. Passport should suffice, but provide whatever you have out of these 3

2. Health Evidence: What to upload? I have already mentioned my HAPID during 17 page filing. -

Experts pls comment here. I think you dont need to provide here anything, just do medicals and your clinic will upload the result against hap id.


3. There is one listing for my Wife : "Custody, Evidence of". I think this has to be provided for children and not for spouse. Can I leave this empty?

In our application, we have no kids so kept it blank.

4. Under which category should I attach Form 80 and 1221? -


There are separate categories for form 80 and form 1221.

Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form




vireshsangwan said:


> I am just about to upload documents.
> 
> Attached is the screenshot:
> 
> Have some queries:
> 1. Birth : Will Indian Voter ID card suffice?
> 2. Health Evidence: What to upload? I have already mentioned my HAPID during 17 page filing.
> 3. There is one listing for my Wife : "Custody, Evidence of". I think this has to be provided for children and not for spouse. Can I leave this empty?
> 4. Under which category should I attach Form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Other general queries:
> 1. Are all file types allowed?
> 2. Can one attach multiple files for one type? Ex: Qualification - Can i upload separate docs for each degree? Or should I club all into one document and then upload?


----------



## submat

*Accessed year requirement for 189 Visa.?*

Hi,
I have 2.7 year work experience in s/w field. I am trying for 189 Visa under the ACS category, Developer Programmer. As I am an ICT Major, ACS will deduct 2 years from my work experience and I am left with only 7 months of experience.
I have 65 points when self evaluated. But I heard recently that I need 1 year experience accessed after all the ACS deductions, to become eligible to submit EOI.
Is it true? Do I need to wait till 3 year experience completion to submit the EOI.?


----------



## sounddonor

submat said:


> Hi,
> I have 2.7 year work experience in s/w field. I am trying for 189 Visa under the ACS category, Developer Programmer. As I am an ICT Major, ACS will deduct 2 years from my work experience and I am left with only 7 months of experience.
> I have 65 points when self evaluated. But I heard recently that I need 1 year experience accessed after all the ACS deductions, to become eligible to submit EOI.
> Is it true? Do I need to wait till 3 year experience completion to submit the EOI.?


It is not true. They will deduct 2 years that's fine since you have assessed Go ahead and apply EOI


----------



## saurabhpluto

shrinivaskk said:


> 1. Calculate your points
> 2. Check in skillselect on last drawn date and cutoff points
> 3. Get relevant documents (educational credentials and work references) and get your suitability assessed (ACS, VETASSESS etc...) dependant on your skill category.
> 4. Give IELTS or PTE (Pearson Test) for English validation
> 5. Recalculate the points after the results from skill assessment and english tests
> 6. Submit for EOI (Expression of Interest)
> 7. Wait for ITA (Invitation to Apply)
> 8. Once you receive the ITA, prepare for all the relevant documents
> 9. File the VISA along with fees, medicals, PCC etc..
> 10. If Visa is granted, fly to AUS.




Point (3). What is ACS or VETASSESS. From which website I must check relevant documents.
Point (4). How do I check whether I need to give IELTS or PTE


----------



## incyann

Hello experts,

I'm asking this on behalf of a friend.

He has 65 points and intend to apply as either one of these:

Taxation Accountant 221113

External Auditor 221213

Internal Auditor 221214

When should he expect an invite if he submits for an EOI today?

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suab

Hi guys,

In the employment history section of IMMI visa lodge form there is this question - 

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

the number or work ex years to be mentioned in this question is what the assessment authority has approved or the actual work ex years?

please help.

thanks.


----------



## hariyerra

suab said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In the employment history section of IMMI visa lodge form there is this question -
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> the number or work ex years to be mentioned in this question is what the assessment authority has approved or the actual work ex years?
> 
> please help.
> 
> thanks.




Yes, that's right. I did mention only ACS considered duration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

fugitive_4u said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do they normally send Grants?
> 
> 
> 
> All through the OZ day time..
> 
> Some folks have received during early hours IST like say 6:00AM and I received around 10:45AM IST
Click to expand...

What day normally? Before the invitation round or after?


----------



## carpenterrn

*Golden email*

Almost embarrased to say, in light of those waiting on this forum for so long, but we got the golden email a few minutes ago. Myself and family are Australian Permanent Residents!

My very humble thanks to you all, and best of luck to everyone!!!


Simon, GSM Adelaide, direct grant!:couch2:


----------



## CaJn

NP101 said:


> What day normally? Before the invitation round or after?


Any time during the working hours in AU, Grant emails has no connection with invitation round etc. Once the case officer is satisfied with your application and supporting documents you receive the grant!


----------



## Newuser123

carpenterrn said:


> Almost embarrased to say, in light of those waiting on this forum for so long, but we got the golden email a few minutes ago. Myself and family are Australian Permanent Residents!
> 
> My very humble thanks to you all, and best of luck to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Simon, GSM Adelaide, direct grant!:couch2:


Congratulations!! Pls share your time line


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ssivagct

*189 Grant after CO contacted medicals*

Hi Experts , any rough estimate when would I receive visa grant?

Waiting time really killing me everyday. 

Journey so far: 

Software Engineer with 65 Points:
1st Nov 2016: PTE (10 points)
1st Dec 2016: ACS (10 Points)
2nd Dec 2016: EOI Submitted (65 Points)
18th Jan 2017: ITA
26th Jan 2016: Lodged application (All Docs ulpoaded except Medicals)
15th Feb 2017: CO contact for Medicals
17th Feb 2017: Medicals Done
20th Feb 2017: Medical results forwarded to DIBP
Grant: ???:fingerscrossed:


Thanks
Siva


----------



## carpenterrn

Newuser123 said:


> Congratulations!! Pls share your time line
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Should be in my signature. It is 5 march here, but 6 march in Aus. Looks like looked at it, and finished it up before lunchtime there on a Monday morning. I feel blessed. 

ANZSCO Code: 254415 (RN- Emergency)
Skills Assessment: 18 Jan 2017
PTE-A 3 Feb 2017: 90, 90, 90, 90
Subclass 189 EOI lodged: 5 Feb 2017
65 points: 15 age, 15 degree, 15 work experience, 20 language
National and Local PCC completed: 7 Feb 2017
Invite: 15 Feb 2017
Application lodged: 23 Feb 2017 (Frontloaded all docs)
Medicals: 27 Feb 2017

Direct grant: 5 March 2017, GSM Adelaide (Simon)


----------



## CaJn

ssivagct said:


> Hi Experts , any rough estimate when would I receive visa grant?
> 
> Waiting time really killing me everyday.
> 
> Journey so far:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 1st Nov 2016: PTE (10 points)
> 1st Dec 2016: ACS (10 Points)
> 2nd Dec 2016: EOI Submitted (65 Points)
> 18th Jan 2017: ITA
> 26th Jan 2016: Lodged application (All Docs ulpoaded except Medicals)
> 15th Feb 2017: CO contact for Medicals
> 17th Feb 2017: Medicals Done
> 20th Feb 2017: Medical results forwarded to DIBP
> Grant: ???:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Try using the analytics in Immitracker, especially ->https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...stimate-grant-date-after-case-officer-contact


----------



## Newuser123

carpenterrn said:


> Should be in my signature. It is 5 march here, but 6 march in Aus. Looks like looked at it, and finished it up before lunchtime there on a Monday morning. I feel blessed.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 254415 (RN- Emergency)
> Skills Assessment: 18 Jan 2017
> PTE-A 3 Feb 2017: 90, 90, 90, 90
> Subclass 189 EOI lodged: 5 Feb 2017
> 65 points: 15 age, 15 degree, 15 work experience, 20 language
> National and Local PCC completed: 7 Feb 2017
> Invite: 15 Feb 2017
> Application lodged: 23 Feb 2017 (Frontloaded all docs)
> Medicals: 27 Feb 2017
> 
> Direct grant: 5 March 2017, GSM Adelaide (Simon)


Wow such a lightening speed processing. Thanks for sharing. It would be great help for everyone here if you share the list of documents you submitted for visa application. I have also submitted my application on 22 Feb with all documents front loaded including medical, PCC. Waiting for revert.... Fingers crossed🤞

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

bonkers911 said:


> So I was invited in the 1st March round. I have a few questions if seniors can please address my queries.
> 
> I got my PCC made from Pakistan and Saudi Arabia in the end of January . So I hope they will be valid?
> 
> I have claimed zero points for my work experience and they dont even sum up to 3 years. But in my resume which was sent to EA, I did mention all the three companies I have worked in. So do I have to upload any documents which are related to my employment. I would really like to hear it from the people who have had a similar case.
> 
> Any good visa fee payment options for Saudia or UAE?
> 
> The country of residence on my PTE result is UAE, that's only because I used my brother's debit card to pay for the test, so I had to pay his details. Will the case officer have any problems with it?
> 
> I have already taken medical tests. The clinic should upload the result in 2-3 days. So I will be lodging my visa then.
> 
> All type of tips are welcomed which can help in getting a direct grant. Please see my case details in my signature.


I have a similar points breakdown. I have not claimed points for work experience and hence on the advice of members here, have not uploaded any employment related documents since they are required for points verification. 

Regarding PTE, I am not aware of the test report form, it surely should carry your name.! and along with it, if the refernce number that you submitted while filling the EOI and the respective test date is the same, you need not to worry


----------



## Sharoon Gill

bonkers911 said:


> So I was invited in the 1st March round. I have a few questions if seniors can please address my queries.
> 
> I got my PCC made from Pakistan and Saudi Arabia in the end of January . So I hope they will be valid?
> 
> I have claimed zero points for my work experience and they dont even sum up to 3 years. But in my resume which was sent to EA, I did mention all the three companies I have worked in. So do I have to upload any documents which are related to my employment. I would really like to hear it from the people who have had a similar case.
> 
> Any good visa fee payment options for Saudia or UAE?
> 
> The country of residence on my PTE result is UAE, that's only because I used my brother's debit card to pay for the test, so I had to pay his details. Will the case officer have any problems with it?
> 
> I have already taken medical tests. The clinic should upload the result in 2-3 days. So I will be lodging my visa then.
> 
> All type of tips are welcomed which can help in getting a direct grant. Please see my case details in my signature.


Also, I had lots of issues paying through my debit and credit cards, finally payed through a friends paypal account. I don't think you can find that service in Saudi, and definitely not in Pakistan. Find a contact who can pay through his/her paypal account, preferably in Australia, and you can reimburse.


----------



## Newuser123

Sharoon Gill said:


> Also, I had lots of issues paying through my debit and credit cards, finally payed through a friends paypal account. I don't think you can find that service in Saudi, and definitely not in Pakistan. Find a contact who can pay through his/her paypal account, preferably in Australia, and you can reimburse.


Get travel card from any bank and top up with AUD . Travel card work as credit card and you can pay from it. I had paid with travel card without issue. Moreover you can save 4℅ currency conversion charges that most of bank levied on credit n debit cards payment s.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

NP101 said:


> What day normally? Before the invitation round or after?


They send during standard working hours Monday to Friday and also rarely weekends. Grants do not depend on invitation rounds.


----------



## andreyx108b

ssivagct said:


> Hi Experts , any rough estimate when would I receive visa grant?
> 
> Waiting time really killing me everyday.
> 
> Journey so far:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 1st Nov 2016: PTE (10 points)
> 1st Dec 2016: ACS (10 Points)
> 2nd Dec 2016: EOI Submitted (65 Points)
> 18th Jan 2017: ITA
> 26th Jan 2016: Lodged application (All Docs ulpoaded except Medicals)
> 15th Feb 2017: CO contact for Medicals
> 17th Feb 2017: Medicals Done
> 20th Feb 2017: Medical results forwarded to DIBP
> Grant: ???:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


On average it takes 85 days.


----------



## NP101

andreyx108b said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What day normally? Before the invitation round or after?
> 
> 
> 
> They send during standard working hours Monday to Friday and also rarely weekends. Grants do not depend on invitation rounds.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Hannu

Hi to every one..i applied 189 visa under Telecommunications Engineer on February 23 along with the medicals..and last document uploaded on March 03..got direct grant today..
GSM Adelaide 
CO Simon
All the best for all who waiting for grants...


----------



## andreyx108b

Hannu said:


> Hi to every one..i applied 189 visa under Telecommunications Engineer on February 23 along with the medicals..and last document uploaded on March 03..got direct grant today..
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> CO Simon
> 
> All the best for all who waiting for grants...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma

Dear All,

It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that me and my family have been granted the Visa 189 today and we are thankful to God for giving this happiness.

Let me share the dates for me:
EOI Invite: 21-Dec-2016
Application Lodged: 20-Jan-2017
First CO Contact: 06-Feb-2017 (Asked for Form80 and Medicals for me and wife.)
Documents Submitted: 03-Mar-2017
Granted: 06-Mar-2017
Handled By: GSM Brisbane
IED: 23-Feb-2018

I must say that I did not expect this to happen so soon  but my belief in God brought the fruits for me.

My very best wishes to all of you waiting, keep the belief on and strong.

Hello Australia!!!


----------



## muhsoh

Hannu said:


> Hi to every one..i applied 189 visa under Telecommunications Engineer on February 23 along with the medicals..and last document uploaded on March 03..got direct grant today..
> GSM Adelaide
> CO Simon
> All the best for all who waiting for grants...


Congrats buddy. My CO is same guy  lets see when he approves my application..


----------



## hasansins

Where do you see the name of CO? Can we see it on immigration web site?


----------



## sounddonor

This is amazing. VISA raining !!


----------



## usankara

hasansins said:


> Where do you see the name of CO? Can we see it on immigration web site?


in CO contact e-mail, if no communication yet you can't see in IMMI


----------



## hasansins

usankara said:


> in CO contact e-mail, if no communication yet you can't see in IMMI


Oh e-mails are sent to my agent's private mail. It seems I won't be able to learn who my CO is.


----------



## bonkers911

I needed PCC from Karachi, Lahore and Saudi. I have got it from Karachi and Saudi. PCC from Lahore is awaited shall be with me by next week. Medicals are done. So should I lodge my visa or wait for Lahore pcc? If I lodge my visa will I be able to upload my PCC from Lahore later?


----------



## Numair16

bonkers911 said:


> I needed PCC from Karachi, Lahore and Saudi. I have got it from Karachi and Saudi. PCC from Lahore is awaited shall be with me by next week. Medicals are done. So should I lodge my visa or wait for Lahore pcc? If I lodge my visa will I be able to upload my PCC from Lahore later?


Brother I also thought I need PCC from all cities in Pakistan, you need only one PCC per country, so just go ahead with lodging your application and attach the Lahore PCC Later.

IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
Medicals Done: 05 Mar '17
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Numair16

I have lodged the application for 189, right now the status is 'received'. Do they update the status when the assessment begins?

IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
Medicals Done: 05 Mar '17
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fugitive_4u

Numair16 said:


> I have lodged the application for 189, right now the status is 'received'. Do they update the status when the assessment begins?
> 
> IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
> Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
> Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
> Medicals Done: 05 Mar '17
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Probably they are already looking into it, and you wouldnt know about it. However, they will contact you if anything is missing and the status changes to 'Assessment in Progress'

Good Luck


----------



## usankara

Numair16 said:


> I have lodged the application for 189, right now the status is 'received'. Do they update the status when the assessment begins?
> 
> IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
> Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
> Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
> Medicals Done: 05 Mar '17
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


if no additional docs required, status will change directly to GRANTED 
if additional docs required, CO will send an e-mail and status will change to Information Requested, after you upload required documents, you need press "Information Provided" button (will be visible only after CO contact), once this step is completed status will change to "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## _ritz

Congrats carpenterrn for speedy grant...wish you best of luck!



carpenterrn said:


> Almost embarrased to say, in light of those waiting on this forum for so long, but we got the golden email a few minutes ago. Myself and family are Australian Permanent Residents!
> 
> My very humble thanks to you all, and best of luck to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Simon, GSM Adelaide, direct grant!:couch2:


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations mate..



nkverma said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that me and my family have been granted the Visa 189 today and we are thankful to God for giving this happiness.
> 
> Let me share the dates for me:
> EOI Invite: 21-Dec-2016
> Application Lodged: 20-Jan-2017
> First CO Contact: 06-Feb-2017 (Asked for Form80 and Medicals for me and wife.)
> Documents Submitted: 03-Mar-2017
> Granted: 06-Mar-2017
> Handled By: GSM Brisbane
> IED: 23-Feb-2018
> 
> I must say that I did not expect this to happen so soon  but my belief in God brought the fruits for me.
> 
> My very best wishes to all of you waiting, keep the belief on and strong.
> 
> Hello Australia!!!


----------



## sprakash85

ssivagct said:


> Hi Experts , any rough estimate when would I receive visa grant?
> 
> Waiting time really killing me everyday.
> 
> Journey so far:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 1st Nov 2016: PTE (10 points)
> 1st Dec 2016: ACS (10 Points)
> 2nd Dec 2016: EOI Submitted (65 Points)
> 18th Jan 2017: ITA
> 26th Jan 2016: Lodged application (All Docs ulpoaded except Medicals)
> 15th Feb 2017: CO contact for Medicals
> 17th Feb 2017: Medicals Done
> 20th Feb 2017: Medical results forwarded to DIBP
> Grant: ???:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Siva


Hi Siva
I am sailing in the same boat.
Medicals uploaded on 27th Feb. Status has changed to assessment in progress and am waiting. This is driving me crazy!! Good luck to you. Please keep this forum posted on any updates.

Prakash

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mikrami

*Health assessment*

Hi Gang,

Lodged my 189 on 4th March with 70 points. Pretty excited right now 
I just wanted to check, in my excitement I have already sought to organize my health assessment even before the CO has been allotted.
Do you think this might cause any delay or should I just wait for the CO to contact me before scheduling the health assessment at an authorized medical center?


----------



## sprakash85

mikrami said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Lodged my 189 on 4th March with 70 points. Pretty excited right now
> I just wanted to check, in my excitement I have already sought to organize my health assessment even before the CO has been allotted.
> Do you think this might cause any delay or should I just wait for the CO to contact me before scheduling the health assessment at an authorized medical center?


No problem with that. Its infact better to do it beforehand and get your results uploaded as CO contact is not mandatory

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## teenasarun

teenasarun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received invitation on 17th Aug (60 points) . Visa application was lodged on October 13th. I was the primary applicant & my husband was the secondary applicant. At the time of application submission, I was pregnant and was expecting a baby on 12th Nov 2016. Soon after submission of Visa application, I have intimated the Change of circumstance to DIBP mentioning the arrival of baby in November. I received an e mail from case officer on 31st October for submitting PCC and medicals for primary and secondary applicants and submission of Baby's documents as soon as the baby is born so that the baby can be added as the third applicant. I have submitted PCCs and baby's documents before the date specified by DIBP and requested for extension for submission of medicals. Medicals are also done now. As per the e mail from case officer, the HAP ID for baby will be provided as soon as the baby's documents are submitted. Its been a month since the baby's documents are submitted and there is no further communication from the case officer yet. Is there anybody with similar experience of adding a new born baby to already suibmitted visa application? How long should I wait for the case officer's reply and further procedures?



I was contacted by the case officer for baby's medicals on 16th Feb 2017 & medicals were submitted on 21st feb. Now eagerly waiting for Visa Grant..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mikrami

*Thanks*



sprakash85 said:


> No problem with that. Its infact better to do it beforehand and get your results uploaded as CO contact is not mandatory
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, that makes sense.
BTW is it mandatory to fill Form 80 and Form 1221?


----------



## muhsoh

carpenterrn said:


> Almost embarrased to say, in light of those waiting on this forum for so long, but we got the golden email a few minutes ago. Myself and family are Australian Permanent Residents!
> 
> My very humble thanks to you all, and best of luck to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Simon, GSM Adelaide, direct grant!:couch2:


Congrats mate..  Simon has been very generous today


----------



## sprakash85

mikrami said:


> Thanks mate, that makes sense.
> BTW is it mandatory to fill Form 80 and Form 1221?


In most cases yes. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ssivagct

sprakash85 said:


> Hi Siva
> I am sailing in the same boat.
> Medicals uploaded on 27th Feb. Status has changed to assessment in progress and am waiting. This is driving me crazy!! Good luck to you. Please keep this forum posted on any updates.
> 
> Prakash
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Hi Prakash, 

Sure, will update if I receive any update. 
I guess, CO will check only after 28 days from the CO contact date for most of the cases. Most probably I am expecting grant by next week?
By the way ur CO from which team? My CO from Adelaide.
Good Luck!

Cheers!
Siva


----------



## sprakash85

ssivagct said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> Sure, will update if I receive any update.
> I guess, CO will check only after 28 days from the CO contact date for most of the cases. Most probably I am expecting grant by next week?
> By the way ur CO from which team? My CO from Adelaide.
> Good Luck!
> 
> Cheers!
> Siva


Hi Siva
Okay. My CO is Karen from Adelaide.
CO contact date is 18th Feb.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations Mate 



carpenterrn said:


> Almost embarrased to say, in light of those waiting on this forum for so long, but we got the golden email a few minutes ago. Myself and family are Australian Permanent Residents!
> 
> My very humble thanks to you all, and best of luck to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Simon, GSM Adelaide, direct grant!:couch2:


----------



## vsangwan

Filed VISA application; attached most of the documents.

Still wondering if "Passport Photographs" need to be uploaded. I remember someone mentioning that.

I have uploaded Form 16 (Last 7 years till 2016), ITR (2011 - 16), Payslips (2017). I am lucky that I have these documents for the period for which I got points in ACS. In addition, I have requested Bank to provide me with the Bank statement for my entire work experience.

Is resume mandatory?


----------



## muhsoh

Krish29 said:


> Congratulations Mate


Hey buddy, when you received your grant??? Congratulations


----------



## Amrita.khangura

gauravghai said:


> Hi, what was your jobcode? And when did you submit for Visa?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Occupation Code: 263311
> Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
> Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
> EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
> EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
> Invite: 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
> Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
> Medical: 11-Feb-17
> Visa Grant: Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai


Hi Gaurav is ur case a recent marriage case. Please advise

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

usankara said:


> if no additional docs required, status will change directly to GRANTED
> if additional docs required, CO will send an e-mail and status will change to Information Requested, after you upload required documents, you need press "Information Provided" button (will be visible only after CO contact), once this step is completed status will change to "Assessment in Progress"


After how many days on an average do they issue a grant my status is assessment in progress as additional documents were requested by case officer named Danielle. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

Amrita.khangura said:


> After how many days on an average do they issue a grant my status is assessment in progress as additional documents were requested by case officer named Danielle.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


They will take their sweet time to get back to your application.. 28 days is standard...


----------



## Asalehin

Newuser123 said:


> Wow such a lightening speed processing. Thanks for sharing. It would be great help for everyone here if you share the list of documents you submitted for visa application. I have also submitted my application on 22 Feb with all documents front loaded including medical, PCC. Waiting for revert.... Fingers crossed🤞
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


did you get your grant on sunday?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

muhsoh said:


> They will take their sweet time to get back to your application.. 28 days is standard...


Okay we can just wait  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmdude

*Expected Date of Invite*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 category

DOE - 07 Feb 2017

Total Points - 60 (65 points for State Nomination)

Profession: Mechanical Engineer

When can I expect to receive my invitation

I have applied for NSW and Victoria.

Please kindly advise and provide your suggestions.


----------



## Newuser123

Asalehin said:


> did you get your grant on sunday?


I m waiting for outcome. Already submitted my visa application on 22feb....

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

muhsoh said:


> Hey buddy, when you received your grant??? Congratulations


No buddy, in my signature - thats application received not grant... but in immi it's showing as "Received " ever since I lodged application..☺

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## s66d9t

*Visa Granted*

ITA received - 20 December
Visa Lodged - 15 February
Medicals done - 20 February
Direct Grant - 28 February...

Visas directly granted for most of cases these days.... Dont wait for the CO to be assigned and ask for documents.... Directly go for the medicals right after lodging visa application... and before that upload all your documents including even Form 80 Form, Form 1221 and Form 47A in case of accompanying spouse.


----------



## Newuser123

s66d9t said:


> ITA received - 20 December
> Visa Lodged - 15 February
> Medicals done - 20 February
> Direct Grant - 28 February...
> 
> Visas directly granted for most of cases these days.... Dont wait for the CO to be assigned and ask for documents.... Directly go for the medicals right after lodging visa application... and before that upload all your documents including even Form 80 Form, Form 1221 and Form 47A in case of accompanying spouse.


Amazing g buddy, congrates. Which visa is it , 189 ?


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## s66d9t

Newuser123 said:


> Amazing g buddy, congrates. Which visa is it , 189 ?
> 
> 
> Visa 189


----------



## sounddonor

Krish29 said:


> No buddy, in my signature - thats application received not grant... but in immi it's showing as "Received " ever since I lodged application..☺
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I m just wondering why you did not get direct grant!


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

vireshsangwan said:


> Filed VISA application; attached most of the documents.
> 
> Still wondering if "Passport Photographs" need to be uploaded. I remember someone mentioning that.
> 
> I have uploaded Form 16 (Last 7 years till 2016), ITR (2011 - 16), Payslips (2017). I am lucky that I have these documents for the period for which I got points in ACS. In addition, I have requested Bank to provide me with the Bank statement for my entire work experience.
> 
> Is resume mandatory?




It's good to attach both Photograph & CV & no harm


Rajesh S


----------



## Krish29

Even i felt it many times.. when guys lodged application after me are getting direct grant... Esp sw engg... my case..i uploaded each n every docs.. 

I rarely see ppl getting grant from my job code... I don't even know that if any CO working on my application..

I understand that there are lot of whom are waiting for grant since 2016.... 
I'll keep waiting...lets see ...what god wishes..



sanjeewa said:


> I m just wondering why you did not get direct grant!


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations!!!

What's your job code??



s66d9t said:


> ITA received - 20 December
> Visa Lodged - 15 February
> Medicals done - 20 February
> Direct Grant - 28 February...
> 
> Visas directly granted for most of cases these days.... Dont wait for the CO to be assigned and ask for documents.... Directly go for the medicals right after lodging visa application... and before that upload all your documents including even Form 80 Form, Form 1221 and Form 47A in case of accompanying spouse.


----------



## s66d9t

Krish29 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> What's your job code??


ANZSCO 233214 - Structural Engineer
Had 70 points....


----------



## andreyx108b

Krish29 said:


> Even i felt it many times.. when guys lodged application after me are getting direct grant... Esp sw engg... my case..i uploaded each n every docs..
> 
> I rarely see ppl getting grant from my job code... I don't even know that if any CO working on my application..
> 
> I understand that there are lot of whom are waiting for grant since 2016....
> I'll keep waiting...lets see ...what god wishes..


you can ignore job codes when waiting for grant


----------



## usankara

Krish29 said:


> Even i felt it many times.. when guys lodged application after me are getting direct grant... Esp sw engg... my case..i uploaded each n every docs..
> 
> I rarely see ppl getting grant from my job code... I don't even know that if any CO working on my application..
> 
> I understand that there are lot of whom are waiting for grant since 2016....
> I'll keep waiting...lets see ...what god wishes..


Let us wait with patience and hope


----------



## hasansins

Hi guys. My CO asked "military service document" from me. I delayed my miltiary service officially until 31.03.2017 and got a document for this. Would it cause any problem that my obligatory military service date is close?


----------



## ibbz87

hasansins said:


> Oh e-mails are sent to my agent's private mail. It seems I won't be able to learn who my CO is.


you can still view all the emails sent to agent if you have access to immiaccount.
but everytime new CO checks and requests any new documents.
I had 3 different ones.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan

s66d9t said:


> ITA received - 20 December
> Visa Lodged - 15 February
> Medicals done - 20 February
> Direct Grant - 28 February...
> 
> Visas directly granted for most of cases these days.... Dont wait for the CO to be assigned and ask for documents.... Directly go for the medicals right after lodging visa application... and before that upload all your documents including even Form 80 Form, Form 1221 and Form 47A in case of accompanying spouse.


Which job code?

Also, I heard somewhere that 47A is not required for spouse but other Adult accompanying family members.


----------



## gauravghai

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hi Gaurav is ur case a recent marriage case. Please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Nope, I got married in April 2013 but never got my passport updated before. I hope you were referring to same.

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## SP118

I am in trouble, I (agent) mistakenly given incorrect rnr document in ACS assessment and I got +ve assessment from them (issues of employment dates) I now have the correct rnr letter from my employer....In visa application which letter I should attach ( for claiming partner points) correct one or incorrect one.
If correct one then the letter used in ACS will be wrong and if they match with the docs I submitted for skill assessment...thay may consider it as suspecious.
If incorrect one, then if Co verify with my employer that time there may be an issue..
I am not the primary applicant, I got the assessment done to claim partner points only.
Is there a need to submit the rnr letter as for claiming partner points this a mandatory doc?
Please Suggest a way out to come out of this situation..
Regards 
Sandeep..


----------



## kvirlive

SP118 said:


> I am in trouble, I (agent) mistakenly given incorrect rnr document in ACS assessment and I got +ve assessment from them (issues of employment dates) I now have the correct rnr letter from my employer....In visa application which letter I should attach ( for claiming partner points) correct one or incorrect one.
> If correct one then the letter used in ACS will be wrong and if they match with the docs I submitted for skill assessment...thay may consider it as suspecious.
> If incorrect one, then if Co verify with my employer that time there may be an issue..
> I am not the primary applicant, I got the assessment done to claim partner points only.
> Is there a need to submit the rnr letter as for claiming partner points this a mandatory doc?
> Please Suggest a way out to come out of this situation..
> Regards
> Sandeep..



No need to worry about exact dates, but months only.
DIBP and ACS calculates duration from month and year bassis.
Put all the details in EOI as per your letters and passport stamps (in case travelled outside india).


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Amrita.khangura said:


> usankara said:
> 
> 
> 
> if no additional docs required, status will change directly to GRANTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if additional docs required, CO will send an e-mail and status will change to Information Requested, after you upload required documents, you need press "Information Provided" button (will be visible only after CO contact), once this step is completed status will change to "Assessment in Progress"
> 
> 
> 
> After how many days on an average do they issue a grant my status is assessment in progress as additional documents were requested by case officer named Danielle.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can't really predict that


----------



## kvirlive

*Form 47A*

Hello Experts,

Please advise if form 47A is required for spouse when Spouse is part of main application, and have Form 80 and Form 1221 filled already.


----------



## carpenterrn

Newuser123 said:


> Wow such a lightening speed processing. Thanks for sharing. It would be great help for everyone here if you share the list of documents you submitted for visa application. I have also submitted my application on 22 Feb with all documents front loaded including medical, PCC. Waiting for revert.... Fingers crossed🤞
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Docs uploaded, all with nomenclature of (First initial)-(last name)-(document, like passport)

For me:

Assessment letter
all proofs provided for assessment authority, including letters from previous supervisors. total of 3 letters (3 jobs last 10 years)
also submitted letter from oldest job directly from their HR.
Tax statements from last 10 years, with first page of each year notarized, as these were in black and white. I got these from the IRS.GOV website.

USA nursing registration
Also, a USA nursing registration from 2007
NZ initial Nursing Registration
Curretn NZ annual practicing certificate
Current Certified Emergency Nurse Advanced certification (USA)
Passport page (first page only)
Passport photo (same one used for medicals)
AA degree 
BS degree
AA degree transcripts
BS degree transcripts
Local PCC
FBI PCC
Drivers license.
USA social security card
Birth cert, identifying both parents names
current paystub
resume
Total for me: 37 documents (plus 80 and 1221 and 1193 forms)

For Wife:

Birth cert with both parents names
Drivers license
social security card
pcc local
pcc national
nursing license
passport
photo (same one used for medicals)
old passport that has proof of name change when we got married
paystub
relationship proof documents

entire 2015 joint tax return
bank statemnt x 1
current homeowners insurance in both names
marriage license

Total documents for wife: 15

for each kid

Birth cert showing both parents names
social security card
passport
most recent report card (in upload area for character, thought this was a nice touch!)

total for kids: 4 each

Additionally, for wife and I , form 80, and 1221, and one form 1193. I was very careful that all dates on resume were exact with dates on HR letters and assessment letter, my wife's form 80 and 1221 were exactly like mine in all questions possible. I looked over these and supporting documents repeatedly for any variation.
If I included a document in form 80 for identity, I made sure to upload a copy of it, that kind of thing. 

My jobs have been hospital jobs in the USA, so I think I am probably less subject to scrutiny there as well, because hospitals are so big and easily verifiable as legitimate.

As far as I know, no verification calls were made about me to anyone. All in the documents.

Hope this helps,

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL, and see you on the other side!


----------



## Newuser123

carpenterrn said:


> Docs uploaded, all with nomenclature of (First initial)-(last name)-(document, like passport)
> 
> For me:
> 
> Assessment letter
> all proofs provided for assessment authority, including letters from previous supervisors. total of 3 letters (3 jobs last 10 years)
> also submitted letter from oldest job directly from their HR.
> Tax statements from last 10 years, with first page of each year notarized, as these were in black and white. I got these from the IRS.GOV website.
> 
> USA nursing registration
> Also, a USA nursing registration from 2007
> NZ initial Nursing Registration
> Curretn NZ annual practicing certificate
> Current Certified Emergency Nurse Advanced certification (USA)
> Passport page (first page only)
> Passport photo (same one used for medicals)
> AA degree
> BS degree
> AA degree transcripts
> BS degree transcripts
> Local PCC
> FBI PCC
> Drivers license.
> USA social security card
> Birth cert, identifying both parents names
> current paystub
> resume
> Total for me: 37 documents (plus 80 and 1221 and 1193 forms)
> 
> For Wife:
> 
> Birth cert with both parents names
> Drivers license
> social security card
> pcc local
> pcc national
> nursing license
> passport
> photo (same one used for medicals)
> old passport that has proof of name change when we got married
> paystub
> relationship proof documents
> 
> entire 2015 joint tax return
> bank statemnt x 1
> current homeowners insurance in both names
> marriage license
> 
> Total documents for wife: 15
> 
> for each kid
> 
> Birth cert showing both parents names
> social security card
> passport
> most recent report card (in upload area for character, thought this was a nice touch!)
> 
> total for kids: 4 each
> 
> Additionally, for wife and I , form 80, and 1221, and one form 1193. I was very careful that all dates on resume were exact with dates on HR letters and assessment letter, my wife's form 80 and 1221 were exactly like mine in all questions possible. I looked over these and supporting documents repeatedly for any variation.
> If I included a document in form 80 for identity, I made sure to upload a copy of it, that kind of thing.
> 
> My jobs have been hospital jobs in the USA, so I think I am probably less subject to scrutiny there as well, because hospitals are so big and easily verifiable as legitimate.
> 
> As far as I know, no verification calls were made about me to anyone. All in the documents.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> BEST OF LUCK TO ALL, and see you on the other side!


Thanks a lot for descriptive reply. I am on same boat having 2 kids . Submitted most of documents like 10 years increment letter, one pay slip each year ,tax assessment for 10 years , office trainings, rewards, latest hr letters on employment . I m in same company for 10 years.keeping my fingers crossed. Let's see. 😀

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## namdo

I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


----------



## Newuser123

namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


Amazing....

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


You are the winner so far.. 4 days.... You gotta be kidding me. Congratz mate!!


----------



## vsangwan

namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


Which job code?


----------



## SP118

Hi,
The issue is of year and not date....But as per both years (correct/incorrect) I am eligible....

First my ex employeer given incorrect year and when I followed hard they given the corrected letter...While uploading agent uploaded the incorrect date one.

Is there any way to sort this...


----------



## namdo

221112 Management Accountant



vireshsangwan said:


> Which job code?


----------



## SP118

kvirlive said:


> SP118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in trouble, I (agent) mistakenly given incorrect rnr document in ACS assessment and I got +ve assessment from them (issues of employment dates) I now have the correct rnr letter from my employer....In visa application which letter I should attach ( for claiming partner points) correct one or incorrect one.
> If correct one then the letter used in ACS will be wrong and if they match with the docs I submitted for skill assessment...thay may consider it as suspecious.
> If incorrect one, then if Co verify with my employer that time there may be an issue..
> I am not the primary applicant, I got the assessment done to claim partner points only.
> Is there a need to submit the rnr letter as for claiming partner points this a mandatory doc?
> Please Suggest a way out to come out of this situation..
> Regards
> Sandeep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to worry about exact dates, but months only.
> DIBP and ACS calculates duration from month and year bassis.
> Put all the details in EOI as per your letters and passport stamps (in case travelled outside india).
Click to expand...



Hi,
The issue is of year and not date....But as per both years (correct/incorrect) I am eligible....

First my ex employeer given incorrect year and when I followed hard they given the corrected letter...While uploading agent uploaded the incorrect date one.

Is there any way to sort this...


----------



## munmun

*Uploading documents in Visa application*

Hi All,

(a) I do not see any link for uploading supporting documents in Immiaccount 
(b) I also do not see any link for scheduling health examination.

Could anyone please tell whether uploading documents link and scheduling health examination links open up after submitting Visa application including making payment.

Thanks,

Mumnun


----------



## munmun

Fanish said:


> This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 189 visa submission. :couch2:​


Hi All,

(a) I do not see any link for uploading supporting documents in Immiaccount 
(b) I also do not see any link for scheduling health examination.

Could anyone please tell whether uploading documents link and scheduling health examination links open up only after submitting Visa application including making payment.

Thanks,

Mumnun


----------



## SP118

kvirlive said:


> SP118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in trouble, I (agent) mistakenly given incorrect rnr document in ACS assessment and I got +ve assessment from them (issues of employment dates) I now have the correct rnr letter from my employer....In visa application which letter I should attach ( for claiming partner points) correct one or incorrect one.
> If correct one then the letter used in ACS will be wrong and if they match with the docs I submitted for skill assessment...thay may consider it as suspecious.
> If incorrect one, then if Co verify with my employer that time there may be an issue..
> I am not the primary applicant, I got the assessment done to claim partner points only.
> Is there a need to submit the rnr letter as for claiming partner points this a mandatory doc?
> Please Suggest a way out to come out of this situation..
> Regards
> Sandeep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to worry about exact dates, but months only.
> DIBP and ACS calculates duration from month and year bassis.
> Put all the details in EOI as per your letters and passport stamps (in case travelled outside india).
Click to expand...



Hi,
The issue is of year and not date....But as per both years (correct/incorrect) I am eligible....

First my ex employeer given incorrect year and when I followed hard they given the corrected letter...While uploading agent uploaded the incorrect date one.

The exact issue is:
Job Start year -correct in both letters
Job End year - correct in both letters
Job profile change year- incorrect in one letter.

What I am thinking is:
1) I should arrange one statutory declaration rather than giving hr letter with just job start and end date and no job profile change date.
Or 2) submit releaving letter with salary slips, form 16 and itr as for partner points they have not mentioned to submit rnr letter.
Or 3) file ACS again and spend more money.
Is any of the above will be helpful?
Or Is there any way to sort this...


----------



## RohitKumar14

namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


Wow that was too quick.. congratulations  all the best. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

Hi everyone, subscribing here to join the happy waiting 

A question while I'm at it:
I've submitted an EOI with 65 points for 261313 on the 30/01. I am going to have to update my details due to passport renewal. Will this affect my place within the SkillSelect queue or does the date for initial EOI remain?

Good luck to everyone


----------



## andreyx108b

namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


Congrats!


----------



## kvirlive

rocktopus said:


> Hi everyone, subscribing here to join the happy waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question while I'm at it:
> I've submitted an EOI with 65 points for 261313 on the 30/01. I am going to have to update my details due to passport renewal. Will this affect my place within the SkillSelect queue or does the date for initial EOI remain?
> 
> Good luck to everyone


No it won't push you in queue.
Unless your points does not change, your place in skillselect won't get affected.
Hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b

rocktopus said:


> Hi everyone, subscribing here to join the happy waiting
> 
> A question while I'm at it:
> I've submitted an EOI with 65 points for 261313 on the 30/01. I am going to have to update my details due to passport renewal. Will this affect my place within the SkillSelect queue or does the date for initial EOI remain?
> 
> Good luck to everyone


It wont. Only points change affect the DOE.


----------



## ashishjain

I was in the same dilemma once and you'd be surprised to know that EOI didn't asked for any passport related information. So, there was nothing to update.

Anyways, if you change anything in EOI submission which does not change your total points then DOE (Date of Effect) won't change.



rocktopus said:


> Hi everyone, subscribing here to join the happy waiting
> 
> A question while I'm at it:
> I've submitted an EOI with 65 points for 261313 on the 30/01. I am going to have to update my details due to passport renewal. Will this affect my place within the SkillSelect queue or does the date for initial EOI remain?
> 
> Good luck to everyone


----------



## Fanish

munmun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> (a) I do not see any link for uploading supporting documents in Immiaccount
> (b) I also do not see any link for scheduling health examination.
> 
> Could anyone please tell whether uploading documents link and scheduling health examination links open up only after submitting Visa application including making payment.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mumnun


Have you received invitation?. Only if you have received invitation you will see option to upload documents in immiaccount.

For health examination before invitation we fill My health Declaration. Go through the below link carefully.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishjain said:


> I was in the same dilemma once and you'd be surprised to know that EOI didn't asked for any passport related information. So, there was nothing to update.
> 
> Anyways, if you change anything in EOI submission which does not change your total points then DOE (Date of Effect) won't change.


Thats right. It does not as far as i know.


----------



## sam234

Hi All

CO requested me to upload the Form 80 for my Wife and me. I have uploded it yesterday. Any guess how long it take process my application after that? Should i have to wait 28 days time frame?


----------



## Newuser123

sam234 said:


> Hi All
> 
> CO requested me to upload the Form 80 for my Wife and me. I have uploded it yesterday. Any guess how long it take process my application after that? Should i have to wait 28 days time frame?


Sam , when u have submitted your visa application ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

s66d9t said:


> ITA received - 20 December
> Visa Lodged - 15 February
> Medicals done - 20 February
> Direct Grant - 28 February...
> 
> Visas directly granted for most of cases these days.... Dont wait for the CO to be assigned and ask for documents.... Directly go for the medicals right after lodging visa application... and before that upload all your documents including even Form 80 Form, Form 1221 and Form 47A in case of accompanying spouse.


Thanks,
Is *47A* form mandatory? 
I've heard lots of mixed responses whether to fill or not. 

Please guide.


----------



## sounddonor

Any grants today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


Congratulations buddy !!!
Thats at lightening speed indeed. 

BTW, Did you fill form 47 A for all your dependants ?

Thanks


----------



## cahomehunt

*How to get an affidavit from USA*

Hello friends,

I am currently living in USA and I have experience in US based companies. I need to get an experience letters for my roles and responsibilities to submit for ACS. Can anyone please suggest that what is the procedure to get an affidavit from friends in USA? 

I can get the notary from any US bank (Its valid in USA but not sure whether ACS will accept this as Affidavit.

Please advise.


----------



## Newuser123

Anyone got CO allocate mail from DIBP for visa application submitted after 20th Feb ? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

Krish29 said:


> No buddy, in my signature - thats application received not grant... but in immi it's showing as "Received " ever since I lodged application..☺
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ooo... I was deceived by the Visa Status=Received  anyhow.. all the best..  may you get a direct grant...


----------



## hasansins

Newuser123 said:


> Anyone got CO allocate mail from DIBP for visa application submitted after 20th Feb ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yes. I lodged it on 20 Feb and got a CO allocated.


----------



## Newuser123

hasansins said:


> Yes. I lodged it on 20 Feb and got a CO allocated.


Great , when CO allocated . I have logged on 22 Feb and waiting ....To hear . 🤞🤞

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

Newuser123 said:


> Great , when CO allocated . I have logged on 22 Feb and waiting ....To hear . 🤞🤞
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It was allocated on 2nd of March.


----------



## Newuser123

hasansins said:


> It was allocated on 2nd of March.


All the best....


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## munmun

Hello,

Thanks for your reply, which is very helpful. Yes, I have received invitation under 189 Skilled Independent Visa but cannot see the link for uploading the documents.

Please let me know further.

Sincerely,

Munmun


----------



## Krish29

Congrats!!! Super fast grant!! 



namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


----------



## muhsoh

namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


Congratulations... party time for you


----------



## Fanish

munmun said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, which is very helpful. Yes, I have received invitation under 189 Skilled Independent Visa but cannot see the link for uploading the documents.
> 
> Please let me know further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Munmun


When you open skill select account you should see apply for visa button. It will be redirected to immiaccount thereafter it will have 17 pages to be filled mostly picked from eoi.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara

*Granted*

Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.

Just received golden mail


----------



## aumelb1

hasansins said:


> Yes. I lodged it on 20 Feb and got a CO allocated.


Kardesh, dont worry you will get in no time


----------



## newtooaustralia

muhsoh said:


> carpenterrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost embarrased to say, in light of those waiting on this forum for so long, but we got the golden email a few minutes ago. Myself and family are Australian Permanent Residents!
> 
> My very humble thanks to you all, and best of luck to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Simon, GSM Adelaide, direct grant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon has been very generous today
Click to expand...

Mine Co is also same. I lodged application on 1-01-17 with all documents uploaded including pcc, form 80 and 1221.

Waiting for grant


----------



## sounddonor

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


Nice they are picking up old files too!


----------



## muhsoh

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


Congratulations...


----------



## usankara

muhsoh said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks Muhsoh


----------



## Arvind6488

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail



Congratulations and good luck with the next steps ahead. Would you mind sharing the CO details? Was it Adelaide or Brisbane team?


----------



## aumelb1

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


It's not Golden, it should be a Platinum one!!!Congrats mate.


----------



## usankara

Arvind6488 said:


> Congratulations and good luck with the next steps ahead. Would you mind sharing the CO details? Was it Adelaide or Brisbane team?


Brisbane team


----------



## usankara

aumelb1 said:


> It's not Golden, it should be a Platinum one!!!Congrats mate.


indeed aumelb1


----------



## sharan22too

does anyone have idea about this?




cahomehunt said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am currently living in USA and I have experience in US based companies. I need to get an experience letters for my roles and responsibilities to submit for ACS. Can anyone please suggest that what is the procedure to get an affidavit from friends in USA?
> 
> I can get the notary from any US bank (Its valid in USA but not sure whether ACS will accept this as Affidavit.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## carpenterrn

sharan22too said:


> does anyone have idea about this?


US notaries can generally certify that a copy of a paper is a true copy of the original. For black and white copies, this is technically what is required. For my skills assessment, I had to go to a lawyer, however, for my visa app, I took a chance, wrote "true copy of original" on my black and white stuff, and took it to a bank, where I signed it and the notary notarized my signature. This worked out for me with no questions asked.

As far as getting former employers to write you letters, this can be sticky. HR departments are required to give you something that has your previous title and dates of employment, but that's it. Whatever you used for your skills assessment, re-upload that!!!


----------



## keyursarvaiya

I lodged my visa on 6 jan 2017 and go co contact on 31 jan 2017 which i responded to on 1 feb 2017. Any idea by when should i expect my visa grant? The visa processing team was adelaide. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin84

Good Day Everyone,

I lodged my 189 visa application in 31 December, CO assigned 25th January. Employment verification done at my most recent employment at 6th February (as per HR they provided positive feedback). Yet I did not hear anything from CO. Already uploaded all relevant documents including PCC, medical (at January), Form 80, Form 1221. As per immitracker everyone from bangladesh lodged 189 at January are in the queue. Anyone here having the same experience or have any insight on this queue.


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations!!



namdo said:


> I got an email from the Australian Gov and wasn't sure what it is. When I logged into my Immi account, I was shocked to see that my application was granted for myself, husband, and 2 kids. Using Australian time, my application was lodged on March 2nd and granted on March 6th. What???!!!! I was hoping for fast processing, but couldn't expect it to be only 4 days!!!!! Thanks for all the valuable advises and documents and what CO could have asked for. And good luck to you guys.


----------



## _ritz

Many congratulations usankara 



usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


----------



## usankara

_ritz said:


> Many congratulations usankara


Thanks Ritz


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone!

I received an email from DIBP today, they are asking for medicals. I have already started my medical assessment, I submitted my samples on Tuesday and they have given me an appointment to meet the doctor on Thursday. I want to ask do i need to upload any results myself or the clinic will do that for me? The clinic is on DIBP panel. And my second question is since they have only asked for medicals, does that mean they dont need any other document? I have already uploaded PCCs and form 80, 1221 etc.


IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## usankara

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I received an email from DIBP today, they are asking for medicals. I have already started my medical assessment, I submitted my samples on Tuesday and they have given me an appointment to meet the doctor on Thursday. I want to ask do i need to upload any results myself or the clinic will do that for me? The clinic is on DIBP panel. And my second question is since they have only asked for medicals, does that mean they dont need any other document? I have already uploaded PCCs and form 80, 1221 etc.
> 
> 
> IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
> Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
> Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
> First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Clinic will upload reports, no action required from your side.

"does that mean they dont need any other document? "
99% yes


----------



## sounddonor

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I received an email from DIBP today, they are asking for medicals. I have already started my medical assessment, I submitted my samples on Tuesday and they have given me an appointment to meet the doctor on Thursday. I want to ask do i need to upload any results myself or the clinic will do that for me? The clinic is on DIBP panel. And my second question is since they have only asked for medicals, does that mean they dont need any other document? I have already uploaded PCCs and form 80, 1221 etc.
> 
> 
> IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
> Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
> Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
> First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Very fast CO contact.! good luck.


----------



## fahim_shahid

Got my grant today. Although I applied in September 2016, I thought to share in 2017 gang just to let others know about the probable delays that could happen and also to assure that no need to worry. They will not forget your case.... 

Check my signature for the timeline.


----------



## tasu

*RPL needed or not?*

Hi,
I am planning to apply for the australian PR. I am having a bachelors degree in Electronics and Telecommunication but straight out of college i am working in IT for last 6.5 years. Kindly let me know do i need to apply for RPL or can select Applications Type as "Skills". Please assist as I am confused.


----------



## tasu

Hi,
I am planning to apply for the australian PR. I am having a bachelors degree in Electronics and Telecommunication but straight out of college i am working in IT for last 6.5 years. Kindly let me know do i need to apply for RPL or can select Applications Type as "Skills". Please assist as I am confused.


----------



## ankurgentle16

Hi All,

I never thought I would be writing this post so early. I want to share the good news with you all. I received the grant today for me and my wife. I have been a silent reader of the extremely valuable information shared by all in this forum. Used to read all grant/issues emails by fellow applicants and imagine all possible scenarios for my case. I did not need to post many issues, since most of my doubts were cleared by reading previous posts in threads.

I sincerely thank all members for doing such great work and hope that all people waiting shall get their grant soon. My timelines are below:

189 Code - ANZSCO 261313
16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
18-Jan-2017: INVITED
18-Feb-2017: Visa Lodged (with all documents including PCC for me and spouse, Passport, R&R letters, Offer letters, Relieving letters, ITR forms, Payslips, Bank statements, Functional Proof letter from college for Spouse and PTE result for self). Not uploaded Form 80 and Form 1221.
20-Feb-2017: Medicals done at Max Hospital, Panchsheel Park, Delhi
27-Feb-2017: Medical uploaded and cleared in IMMIaccount.
07-Mar-2017: DIRECT GRANT (directly from Received to Finalized through GSM Brisbane)
17-Feb-2017: IED


----------



## tasu

*Congrats!*

Hi Congrats. Could you please let me know if your case is like mine? other branch in bachelors degree but working in IT, Do you need an RPL or not?


----------



## Numair16

Considering the number of grants received today, it seems they have sped up the process quite a bit. Congrats to all those who received grants today and best of luck to everyone waiting. Fingers crossed. 


IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## elmoro14

guys how about we start a thread or maybe ask the person responsible for immi tracker to add a slot which asks how many countries you visited as declared on form 80 to try and figure out if visiting many countries before reflect on the delay of your grant or not?


----------



## mohsin84

fahim_shahid said:


> Got my grant today. Although I applied in September 2016, I thought to share in 2017 gang just to let others know about the probable delays that could happen and also to assure that no need to worry. They will not forget your case....
> 
> Check my signature for the timeline.


Congratulations Fahim Bhai.....Did they conducted employment verification in your case (if you know). If yes, how long after employment verification you got the grant. Best wishes.


----------



## muhsoh

ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I never thought I would be writing this post so early. I want to share the good news with you all. I received the grant today for me and my wife. I have been a silent reader of the extremely valuable information shared by all in this forum. Used to read all grant/issues emails by fellow applicants and imagine all possible scenarios for my case. I did not need to post many issues, since most of my doubts were cleared by reading previous posts in threads.
> 
> I sincerely thank all members for doing such great work and hope that all people waiting shall get their grant soon. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
> 07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
> 12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
> 14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
> 18-Jan-2017: INVITED
> 18-Feb-2017: Visa Lodged (with all documents including PCC for me and spouse, Passport, R&R letters, Offer letters, Relieving letters, ITR forms, Payslips, Bank statements, Functional Proof letter from college for Spouse and PTE result for self). Not uploaded Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 20-Feb-2017: Medicals done at Max Hospital, Panchsheel Park, Delhi
> 27-Feb-2017: Medical uploaded and cleared in IMMIaccount.
> 07-Mar-2017: DIRECT GRANT (directly from Received to Finalized through GSM Brisbane)
> 17-Feb-2017: IED


Congratulations to you to mate... seems the grants are in flow..  happy to see ppl getting grants in good fast pace... all the best to rest of the mates...


----------



## muhsoh

fahim_shahid said:


> Got my grant today. Although I applied in September 2016, I thought to share in 2017 gang just to let others know about the probable delays that could happen and also to assure that no need to worry. They will not forget your case....
> 
> Check my signature for the timeline.


happy news for you as well... Mabrok and congratulations...


----------



## hasansins

Anybody here had GSM Brisbane J. as their CO before? Is she helpful and kind?


----------



## Newuser123

ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I never thought I would be writing this post so early. I want to share the good news with you all. I received the grant today for me and my wife. I have been a silent reader of the extremely valuable information shared by all in this forum. Used to read all grant/issues emails by fellow applicants and imagine all possible scenarios for my case. I did not need to post many issues, since most of my doubts were cleared by reading previous posts in threads.
> 
> I sincerely thank all members for doing such great work and hope that all people waiting shall get their grant soon. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
> 07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
> 12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
> 14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
> 18-Jan-2017: INVITED
> 18-Feb-2017: Visa Lodged (with all documents including PCC for me and spouse, Passport, R&R letters, Offer letters, Relieving letters, ITR forms, Payslips, Bank statements, Functional Proof letter from college for Spouse and PTE result for self). Not uploaded Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 20-Feb-2017: Medicals done at Max Hospital, Panchsheel Park, Delhi
> 27-Feb-2017: Medical uploaded and cleared in IMMIaccount.
> 07-Mar-2017: DIRECT GRANT (directly from Received to Finalized through GSM Brisbane)
> 17-Feb-2017: IED


Congratulations buddy... I am also waiting For outcome. Logged application on 22nd Feb. All documents front loaded. fingers crossed

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

keyursarvaiya said:


> I lodged my visa on 6 jan 2017 and go co contact on 31 jan 2017 which i responded to on 1 feb 2017. Any idea by when should i expect my visa grant? The visa processing team was adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


4-12 weeks from CO contact is a good pointer.


----------



## hasansins

andreyx108b said:


> 4-12 weeks from CO contact is a good pointer.


Do you know which branch is faster? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## andreyx108b

hasansins said:


> Do you know which branch is faster? Adelaide or Brisbane?




Roughly the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

tasu said:


> hi,
> i am planning to apply for the australian pr. I am having a bachelors degree in electronics and telecommunication but straight out of college i am working in it for last 6.5 years. Kindly let me know do i need to apply for rpl or can select applications type as "skills". Please assist as i am confused.


rpl??


----------



## gauravghai

Hi Guys, for same which all cases employment verification is done? Does it happen for everyone who claim points for employment?

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations brother for the grant....i wish everyone waiting since long get grant soon



fahim_shahid said:


> Got my grant today. Although I applied in September 2016, I thought to share in 2017 gang just to let others know about the probable delays that could happen and also to assure that no need to worry. They will not forget your case....
> 
> Check my signature for the timeline.


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations ankur...you cracked everything from ACS, PTE to visa grant within 3 months...that's superfast!!

At any point did CO ask for Form 80 and 1221?? I am seeing your case recently who got direct grant without uploading Form 80 and 1221 



ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I never thought I would be writing this post so early. I want to share the good news with you all. I received the grant today for me and my wife. I have been a silent reader of the extremely valuable information shared by all in this forum. Used to read all grant/issues emails by fellow applicants and imagine all possible scenarios for my case. I did not need to post many issues, since most of my doubts were cleared by reading previous posts in threads.
> 
> I sincerely thank all members for doing such great work and hope that all people waiting shall get their grant soon. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
> 07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
> 12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
> 14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
> 18-Jan-2017: INVITED
> 18-Feb-2017: Visa Lodged (with all documents including PCC for me and spouse, Passport, R&R letters, Offer letters, Relieving letters, ITR forms, Payslips, Bank statements, Functional Proof letter from college for Spouse and PTE result for self). Not uploaded Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 20-Feb-2017: Medicals done at Max Hospital, Panchsheel Park, Delhi
> 27-Feb-2017: Medical uploaded and cleared in IMMIaccount.
> 07-Mar-2017: DIRECT GRANT (directly from Received to Finalized through GSM Brisbane)
> 17-Feb-2017: IED


----------



## Sharoon Gill

tasu said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply for the australian PR. I am having a bachelors degree in Electronics and Telecommunication but straight out of college i am working in IT for last 6.5 years. Kindly let me know do i need to apply for RPL or can select Applications Type as "Skills". Please assist as I am confused.


RPL? 

Well from what I gather from your question, the first step would be to give a language competence test, either IELTS or PTE. And I would suggest you to go for Telecommunications Professional as your assessment simply due to the fact of the available occupatiol ceiling. Having said that, you should have done enough projects to demonstrate competence to Engineers Australia for your CDR Skills Assessment


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Numair16 said:


> Considering the number of grants received today, it seems they have sped up the process quite a bit. Congrats to all those who received grants today and best of luck to everyone waiting. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
> Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
> Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
> First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Can you guide regarding how much time ll EA take to reply me as I ve submitted My CDRs on 14th Feb 2017.

IELTS: 10 Dec '16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7
Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Experience 15 = 60 
ANZSCO: 263312
CDR Submission to EA: 14 Feb'16
EA Reply: Awaited


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Can you guide regarding how much time ll EA take to reply me as I ve submitted My CDRs on 14th Feb 2017.
> 
> IELTS: 10 Dec '16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7
> Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Experience 15 = 60
> ANZSCO: 263312
> CDR Submission to EA: 14 Feb'16
> EA Reply: Awaited


***Can you guide regarding how much time ll EA take to reply me as I ve submitted My CDRs on 14th Feb 2017.

IELTS: 10 Dec '16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7
Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Experience 15 = 60 
ANZSCO: 263312
CDR Submission to EA: 14 Feb'17
EA Reply: Awaited


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Shuaib Azhar said:


> ***Can you guide regarding how much time ll EA take to reply me as I ve submitted My CDRs on 14th Feb 2017.
> 
> IELTS: 10 Dec '16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7
> Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Experience 15 = 60
> ANZSCO: 263312
> CDR Submission to EA: 14 Feb'17
> EA Reply: Awaited


They are currently taking 26 working days to assign the application for FAST TRACK. Have you applied under Fast Track? In my case they took 25 working days to assign it to an assessor and further 4 days for assessment. Was given the letter directly.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Shuaib Azhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guide regarding how much time ll EA take to reply me as I ve submitted My CDRs on 14th Feb 2017.
> 
> IELTS: 10 Dec '16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7
> Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Experience 15 = 60
> ANZSCO: 263312
> CDR Submission to EA: 14 Feb'16
> EA Reply: Awaited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Can you guide regarding how much time ll EA take to reply me as I ve submitted My CDRs on 14th Feb 2017.
> 
> IELTS: 10 Dec '16 L:6.5 R:7 W:7 S:7
> Total Points: Age 30, Qualification 15, Experience 15 = 60
> ANZSCO: 263312
> CDR Submission to EA: 14 Feb'17
> EA Reply: Awaited
Click to expand...

If u have applied on fast track then assessor would be assigned in 15 working days and if documentation is complete then u would get outcome within few days


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Sharoon Gill said:


> They are currently taking 26 working days to assign the application for FAST TRACK. Have you applied under Fast Track? In my case they took 25 working days to assign it to an assessor and further 4 days for assessment. Was given the letter directly.


I did apply under Fast Track.
"Was given the letter directly" ... I did not understand that part of ur reply


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

newtooaustralia said:


> If u have applied on fast track then assessor would be assigned in 15 working days and if documentation is complete then u would get outcome within few days


This is why I'm getting panic attacks now. Its 16th Working day already and I did apply on fast track. ((


----------



## newtooaustralia

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Sharoon Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are currently taking 26 working days to assign the application for FAST TRACK. Have you applied under Fast Track? In my case they took 25 working days to assign it to an assessor and further 4 days for assessment. Was given the letter directly.
> 
> 
> 
> I did apply under Fast Track.
> "Was given the letter directly" ... I did not understand that part of ur reply
Click to expand...

Yes, now current turnaround time is 26 working days. I applied on 11-11-2016 and assessor got assigned on 29-11-2016


----------



## newtooaustralia

newtooaustralia said:


> Shuaib Azhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharoon Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are currently taking 26 working days to assign the application for FAST TRACK. Have you applied under Fast Track? In my case they took 25 working days to assign it to an assessor and further 4 days for assessment. Was given the letter directly.
> 
> 
> 
> I did apply under Fast Track.
> "Was given the letter directly" ... I did not understand that part of ur reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, now current turnaround time is 26 working days. I applied on 11-11-2016 and assessor got assigned on 29-11-2016
Click to expand...

Please see attached screenshot


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

newtooaustralia said:


> Please see attached screenshot


Thnx a lot mate, I think it's better to sit tight and keep fingers crossed. There is not much I can do right now ))


----------



## Krish29

andreyx108b said:


> Thats right. It does not as far as i know.


I did couple of updates before invite...it didn't change DOE...points should remain the same

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia

Shuaib Azhar said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please see attached screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx a lot mate, I think it's better to sit tight and keep fingers crossed. There is not much I can do right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
Click to expand...

This is just a beginning mate  but dont worry EA process is really transparent.


----------



## shrinivaskk

elmoro14 said:


> guys how about we start a thread or maybe ask the person responsible for immi tracker to add a slot which asks how many countries you visited as declared on form 80 to try and figure out if visiting many countries before reflect on the delay of your grant or not?


No need. 
It has nothing to do with the delay of grants.


----------



## Krish29

muhsoh said:


> ooo... I was deceived by the Visa Status=Received  anyhow.. all the best..  may you get a direct grant...


Thanks Bro!! I wish too...  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I never thought I would be writing this post so early. I want to share the good news with you all. I received the grant today for me and my wife. I have been a silent reader of the extremely valuable information shared by all in this forum. Used to read all grant/issues emails by fellow applicants and imagine all possible scenarios for my case. I did not need to post many issues, since most of my doubts were cleared by reading previous posts in threads.
> 
> I sincerely thank all members for doing such great work and hope that all people waiting shall get their grant soon. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
> 07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
> 12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
> 14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
> 18-Jan-2017: INVITED
> 18-Feb-2017: Visa Lodged (with all documents including PCC for me and spouse, Passport, R&R letters, Offer letters, Relieving letters, ITR forms, Payslips, Bank statements, Functional Proof letter from college for Spouse and PTE result for self). Not uploaded Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 20-Feb-2017: Medicals done at Max Hospital, Panchsheel Park, Delhi
> 27-Feb-2017: Medical uploaded and cleared in IMMIaccount.
> 07-Mar-2017: DIRECT GRANT (directly from Received to Finalized through GSM Brisbane)
> 17-Feb-2017: IED


Fantastic... quick grant !!!
Party time dude 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Numair16 said:


> Considering the number of grants received today, it seems they have sped up the process quite a bit. Congrats to all those who received grants today and best of luck to everyone waiting. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
> Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
> Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
> First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


True....I felt the same....DIBP is trying to clear most old cases besides they are also issuing grants for complete application...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

newtooaustralia said:


> This is just a beginning mate  but dont worry EA process is really transparent.


Thnx for the help mate...


----------



## sprakash85

What's the general turnaround time after responding to a CO contact requesting for information. In my case, i lodged the visa application on 2nd FEB and all documents except medicals.
CO contact 18th Feb, medicals uploaded on 27th FEB and i submitted with the information provided button.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

sprakash85 said:


> What's the general turnaround time after responding to a CO contact requesting for information. In my case, i lodged the visa application on 2nd FEB and all documents except medicals.
> CO contact 18th Feb, medicals uploaded on 27th FEB and i submitted with the information provided button.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


4 to 6weeks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

Krish29 said:


> 4 to 6weeks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Okay. Thanks for the update. I am having sleepless nights due to the long wait...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

sprakash85 said:


> Okay. Thanks for the update. I am having sleepless nights due to the long wait...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Same here mate 
I guess most of us hv the same problem....we need to focus into something else...but practically it's a difficult thing...

Lets hope that we will get our grant soon...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hi Friends,
Codeeveloper Programmer
Got ACS+ve:7th Oct 2016
TOEFL IBT: W 30;S:24;R:24;L:27
Points:70
EOI Lodged:16Feb2017
Invited:1st Mar 2017
Lodged:??
Grant:??

I have all payslips and IT returns for all years..is that enough or still they want form16's ?
as I lost some Form16 for 2 companies and for one company i dont come under tax slab?

Friends please help me on this?

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Krish29

ajaybandreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> Codeeveloper Programmer
> Got ACS+ve:7th Oct 2016
> TOEFL IBT: W 30;S:24;R:24;L:27
> Points:70
> EOI Lodged:16Feb2017
> Invited:1st Mar 2017
> Lodged:??
> Grant:??
> 
> I have all payslips and IT returns for all years..is that enough or still they want form16's ?
> as I lost some Form16 for 2 companies and for one company i dont come under tax slab?
> 
> Friends please help me on this?
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


IT returns form should work....you can download all years form 26as from income tax site....pls include that as well...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Thanks for your reply brother 
What is this form26?

I got all IT returns through one CA person.

Regards,
AJ



Krish29 said:


> IT returns form should work....you can download all years form 26as from income tax site....pls include that as well...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newuser123

ajaybandreddy said:


> Thanks for your reply brother
> What is this form26?
> 
> I got all IT returns through one CA person.
> 
> Regards,
> AJ


Login to your net banking. It may connect u to income tax site . U can download 26as from 2009 onwards

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

ajaybandreddy said:


> Thanks for your reply brother
> What is this form26?
> 
> I got all IT returns through one CA person.
> 
> Regards,
> AJ


Pl login into Income tax india website, refer the screen shot to check form 26 option.. once you click confirm it will proceed to a new window...try this and let me know..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I did apply under Fast Track.
> "Was given the letter directly" ... I did not understand that part of ur reply


So under Fast Track expect it to be assigned in 26 working days, they won't take longer than this.

In some cases, EA assessors may ask for additional information or request additional documentation. I was not contacted by my EA assessor in this regards, and was directly given the letter. 

DO NOT worry. They will take their due time to assign the cases and nothing can be done about that. If the quality of your Career Episodes is on par with that in MSA CDR booklet and you have provided all the relevant documents, you will hear for a positive assessment result from EA soon. All the best


----------



## learner

Krish29 said:


> Same here mate
> I guess most of us hv the same problem....we need to focus into something else...but practically it's a difficult thing...
> 
> Lets hope that we will get our grant soon...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would like to share an idea (I got this from this forum itself) . This helped control my anxiety (just a little bit . 
1) In your smartphone , Configure the mailbox.(I have one specifically for DIBP communication) .
2) In the smart phone, Configure all possible alerts like notifications displayed on the locked phone , Different ringtone to incoming mails for this mailbox.
3) Concentrate on other good things in your life 

Disclaimer: Using the above i have been able to reduce my rechecking of status from every 15 minutes to twice in a day  (yeah .. i was hooked)


----------



## ankurgentle16

_ritz said:


> Congratulations ankur...you cracked everything from ACS, PTE to visa grant within 3 months...that's superfast!!
> 
> At any point did CO ask for Form 80 and 1221?? I am seeing your case recently who got direct grant without uploading Form 80 and 1221


Thanks.. ye I got direct grant without Form 80 and 1221.


----------



## ankurgentle16

_ritz said:


> Congratulations ankur...you cracked everything from ACS, PTE to visa grant within 3 months...that's superfast!!
> 
> At any point did CO ask for Form 80 and 1221?? I am seeing your case recently who got direct grant without uploading Form 80 and 1221





Krish29 said:


> Fantastic... quick grant !!!
> Party time dude
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much


----------



## ashvi

Hello, 

Can someone please clarify the list of documents required for PCC.

Country: India(bangalore)

Current address and address on passport are same for me and Spouse.
we have spouse name added on our passports as well.


----------



## Krish29

ashvi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please clarify the list of documents required for PCC.
> 
> Country: India(bangalore)
> 
> Current address and address on passport are same for me and Spouse.
> we have spouse name added on our passports as well.


Photocopies of passport for both of you.. 
very first page also...(RPO stamp)
Name page
Address page

Invite copy...

Request for PCC form - you will get at passport office

As you spouse name is already printed you dont need a marriage certificate..

They will take photograph...pls be prepared for that...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan

ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I never thought I would be writing this post so early. I want to share the good news with you all. I received the grant today for me and my wife. I have been a silent reader of the extremely valuable information shared by all in this forum. Used to read all grant/issues emails by fellow applicants and imagine all possible scenarios for my case. I did not need to post many issues, since most of my doubts were cleared by reading previous posts in threads.
> 
> I sincerely thank all members for doing such great work and hope that all people waiting shall get their grant soon. My timelines are below:
> 
> 189 Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
> 07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
> 12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
> 14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
> 18-Jan-2017: INVITED
> 18-Feb-2017: Visa Lodged (with all documents including PCC for me and spouse, Passport, R&R letters, Offer letters, Relieving letters, ITR forms, Payslips, Bank statements, Functional Proof letter from college for Spouse and PTE result for self). Not uploaded Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 20-Feb-2017: Medicals done at Max Hospital, Panchsheel Park, Delhi
> 27-Feb-2017: Medical uploaded and cleared in IMMIaccount.
> 07-Mar-2017: DIRECT GRANT (directly from Received to Finalized through GSM Brisbane)
> 17-Feb-2017: IED


Did you upload resume?


----------



## ashvi

Krish29 said:


> Photocopies of passport for both of you..
> very first page also...(RPO stamp)
> Name page
> Address page
> 
> Invite copy...
> 
> Request for PCC form - you will get at passport office
> 
> As you spouse name is already printed you dont need a marriage certificate..
> 
> They will take photograph...pls be prepared for that...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Krish29.


----------



## vikaschandra

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


Congratulations


----------



## shafiq_prog

elmoro14 said:


> guys how about we start a thread or maybe ask the person responsible for immi tracker to add a slot which asks how many countries you visited as declared on form 80 to try and figure out if visiting many countries before reflect on the delay of your grant or not?


nice idea  
inshala you will get your Grant asap brother 
regards


----------



## lijobtech

Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.

1) Has anyone encountered this kind of issue earlier?

2) Is there anyone who is submitting visa application like me?

3) Will this have any impact on my visa processing?

Experts please advice.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Sharoon Gill said:


> So under Fast Track expect it to be assigned in 26 working days, they won't take longer than this.
> 
> In some cases, EA assessors may ask for additional information or request additional documentation. I was not contacted by my EA assessor in this regards, and was directly given the letter.
> 
> DO NOT worry. They will take their due time to assign the cases and nothing can be done about that. If the quality of your Career Episodes is on par with that in MSA CDR booklet and you have provided all the relevant documents, you will hear for a positive assessment result from EA soon. All the best


Thanks a lot bro, your feedback means a lot.


----------



## libati

Can anyone please help me in addressing my queries

1. I find that Form 80 and Form 1221 has to be filled in pen only. So we need to print the forms, fill it by pen and then upload the scanned copy. Is that correct?

2. All documents which are to be uploaded should be an attested copy . Is that correct?

3. My India PCC has a certificate and also an entry in passport. Do we need to upload only the certificate or should include both the passport entry and certificate copy together?


----------



## vikaschandra

libati said:


> Can anyone please help me in addressing my queries
> 
> 1. I find that Form 80 and Form 1221 has to be filled in pen only. So we need to print the forms, fill it by pen and then upload the scanned copy. Is that correct?
> 
> 2. All documents which are to be uploaded should be an attested copy . Is that correct?
> 
> 3. My India PCC has a certificate and also an entry in passport. Do we need to upload only the certificate or should include both the passport entry and certificate copy together?


1. Form 80 and form 1221 can be filled online. Print the page which requires signature, endorse it and scan it back to replace the blank copy. Upload to immi account 
2. All documents which are color scanned copies do not need to be attested. Only b/w copies can be notorised
3. Only the PCC certificate to be uploaded


----------



## kvirlive

*Birth certi*



vikaschandra said:


> 1. Form 80 and form 1221 can be filled online. Print the page which requires signature, endorse it and scan it back to replace the blank copy. Upload to immi account
> 2. All documents which are color scanned copies do not need to be attested. Only b/w copies can be notorised
> 3. Only the PCC certificate to be uploaded


Hi Vikas,
Wanted to know, is Birth certificate mandatory document as proof of birth, I'm 84 born, i have following documents as birth proof.

1. Passport
2. US Driving licence
3. US Social security card.
4. Indian PAN card

Do let me know.

Thanks,
Vir


----------



## andreyx108b

gauravghai said:


> Hi Guys, for same which all cases employment verification is done? Does it happen for everyone who claim points for employment?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Occupation Code: 263311
> Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
> Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
> EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
> EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
> Invite: 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
> Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
> Medical: 11-Feb-17
> Visa Grant: Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai




Not for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmg123

Called the helpline +61131881 yesterday. Not a good thing I feel, as it has made me even more anxious that there will be just dead silence about my status :-(

Has it helped anyone? The operator did not take my application no. or Passport no. and refused to entertain any questions. Simply explained to me that I should check status on immiaccount and each application is judged on a case by case basis and it can take days or years and you will never get any CO contact unless they want to ask something.

This does not help at all.

I am currently on hold and will probably get connected in half hour.
*
I was under the impression that even though my status is still "received" since day 1, calling helpline lets you know which team is actually looking at the application. Is that not the case?
Can someone let me know if I am wrong? If there is a way to force them to let us know which team is looking at it and which CO assigned.
*
The operator yesterday was just not ready to listen anything at all and just said I am worried unnecessarily.


----------



## fahim_shahid

mohsin84 said:


> Congratulations Fahim Bhai.....Did they conducted employment verification in your case (if you know). If yes, how long after employment verification you got the grant. Best wishes.


Thank you Mohsin. It is still a mystery to me why it took 4 months after I responded to CO inquiries. I asked my employer multiple times to see if they received any verification email, but no... they never received anything.


----------



## ssivagct

How many of you checking your emails for every 30 mins and expecting Visa grant email?
Hit 'Like' if you do this everyday after CO contact.


----------



## Krish29

Phattu_tota said:


> hahaha....superlike.


Bro, this check list would help you for document collection

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newuser123

fahim_shahid said:


> Thank you Mohsin. It is still a mystery to me why it took 4 months after I responded to CO inquiries. I asked my employer multiple times to see if they received any verification email, but no... they never received anything.


Fahim,your experience is in 
well known companies or small local companies? I believe , it may take time to validate employment fact if organization is small or not well known...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cahomehunt

*Submitting for ACS process*

Hi friends,

I have total of 7 years experience and my first job title and current job's responsibilities are for software engineer. But in between i worked in different company for 1 year and my title and roles are for Quality Analyst experience. 

Question is, 

1. Should i keep this 1 year experience for submitting the ACS as its minimum experience they wont give the title as Tester/Quality Analyst.

2. or it would lead the confusion to give the title as 'Quality analyst' which will require State sponsorship? 

Please advise.


----------



## Suby10

*Medicals*

Hi All, 

Just asking for some advice from anyone who has completed the 'medicals' stage of the visa process. Has anyone with BMI 31 were required to do further testing? If yes, what test were those? Did you finally get clearance after completing the further test? Tqvm!


----------



## Krish29

In India, They don't share medical results..

We can only check the status from IMMI account.. I'm not sure if someone come across this situation.. 



Suby10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just asking for some advice from anyone who has completed the 'medicals' stage of the visa process. Has anyone with BMI 31 were required to do further testing? If yes, what test were those? Did you finally get clearance after completing the further test? Tqvm!


----------



## Newuser123

Any one received skilled Visa grant today ?


----------



## Jamil Sid

If someone has bachelor dagree in Metallurgy but he is working as technician in the same field. Will Vetassess detect his 5 point and consider his bachelor as diploma. Please reply anyone to clear the doubt.


----------



## keyursarvaiya

andreyx108b said:


> 4-12 weeks from CO contact is a good pointer.


Thanks Andreyx108b. 

I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below

Job code : 261313
EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
Invite received : 21 Dec 2016 
visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
Grant : 8 March 2017
IED : 11 January 2018


----------



## Newuser123

keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


Congratulations


----------



## shrinivaskk

*Quick Help Needed*

I'm filing for the visa and have all the documents ready. But a small query raised few concerns.

In order to get direct grant, I will have to give medicals receipt number also upfront. 

Now, Shall I register for medicals first and then give the receipt number or shall I wait for CO to contact and then upload the receipt number. (Considering everything will be closed and cannot be edited once I submit the application). 

Can someone guide me on this query. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shrinivaskk

cahomehunt said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have total of 7 years experience and my first job title and current job's responsibilities are for software engineer. But in between i worked in different company for 1 year and my title and roles are for Quality Analyst experience.
> 
> Question is,
> 
> 1. Should i keep this 1 year experience for submitting the ACS as its minimum experience they wont give the title as Tester/Quality Analyst.
> 
> 2. or it would lead the confusion to give the title as 'Quality analyst' which will require State sponsorship?
> 
> Please advise.


ACS doesn't bother about the designations. As long as the roles and responsibilities mentioned in the letter fit the SOL requirement.


----------



## munmun

Thank you. I got the answer. Upon making the payment, Upload links will open up. One more query is there:

How to get an expedited PCC for stay in USA as time limit for submitting documents is 2 months only while USA FBI Site mentions that it would take 16 weeks or so.


----------



## manpan18

shrinivaskk said:


> *Quick Help Needed*
> 
> I'm filing for the visa and have all the documents ready. But a small query raised few concerns.
> 
> In order to get direct grant, I will have to give medicals receipt number also upfront.
> 
> Now, Shall I register for medicals first and then give the receipt number or shall I wait for CO to contact and then upload the receipt number. (Considering everything will be closed and cannot be edited once I submit the application).
> 
> Can someone guide me on this query.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



This is what I am doing. I got my invite but I am not filing my application yet. I have scheduled my and my family's Medical checkup on 11-March. Once that is done, I will file my application and quote my HAP ID upfront in my application. The other way is to file your application and wait for your CO to give you a HAP ID and then get the medical done.

I am preferring to fulfill all requirements before filing my application. Although you can file your application first and continue to provide the documents after that.

But if you file your application, don't do medical untill the CO gives you a HAP id.


----------



## shrinivaskk

lijobtech said:


> Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.
> 
> 1) Has anyone encountered this kind of issue earlier?
> 
> 2) Is there anyone who is submitting visa application like me?
> 
> 3) Will this have any impact on my visa processing?
> 
> Experts please advice.


Looks like thats a bug. 
Even I'm seeing the same issue. Though I'vent submitted the form yet. 
Everytime I reopen the form, the checkbox for 'Partner Skills' is gone. 

The workaround I found is - On the page 12 - Select the right option and don't click 'Next'. Instead click 'Save' and then 'Go to Account'. 

Logout from the application site and then login again to see whether the changes made are intact or not. 

This way, it will be saved properly. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## hasansins

keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


Which GSM, Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## keyursarvaiya

hasansins said:


> Which GSM, Brisbane or Adelaide?


GSM Adelaide

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

Congrats keyursarvaiya for the grant. All the best for the next steps.



keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


----------



## sujatham09

keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


Congratulations keyursarvaiya !!

Can you please tell what was requested during Co Contact?

Thank You.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

newtooaustralia said:


> Mine Co is also same. I lodged application on 1-01-17 with all documents uploaded including pcc, form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Waiting for grant


How do we know case officer remains same or not. I am not sure about this. Please assist. I lodged on 31st jan 17 and was contacted fr proof of relationship on 13th feb 17. I uploaded the relevant information on 28th feb 17. The visa status now is assessment in progress. I received an email for proof from case officer named Danielle. Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## keyursarvaiya

sujatham09 said:


> Congratulations keyursarvaiya !!
> 
> Can you please tell what was requested during Co Contact?
> 
> Thank You.


1. Spouse birth certificate for name before marriage

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Suby10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just asking for some advice from anyone who has completed the 'medicals' stage of the visa process. Has anyone with BMI 31 were required to do further testing? If yes, what test were those? Did you finally get clearance after completing the further test? Tqvm!


Anyone can advise on this? Tq.


----------



## Suby10

Krish29 said:


> In India, They don't share medical results..
> 
> We can only check the status from IMMI account.. I'm not sure if someone come across this situation..


Thanks Krish. Here in Malaysia doctors are allowed to discuss the results with you prior to uploading it. I'm just worried about the BMI. Tq.


----------



## Krish29

As far as I know, BMI should not be a problem... 

they will be checking transmissible disease mainly.. 



Suby10 said:


> Thanks Krish. Here in Malaysia doctors are allowed to discuss the results with you prior to uploading it. I'm just worried about the BMI. Tq.


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations mate!!!



keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


----------



## Krish29

For quick processing, dont wait for CO..

just go ahead with medical test and fill the HAP ID in the IMMI form after getting medical results..



shrinivaskk said:


> *Quick Help Needed*
> 
> I'm filing for the visa and have all the documents ready. But a small query raised few concerns.
> 
> In order to get direct grant, I will have to give medicals receipt number also upfront.
> 
> Now, Shall I register for medicals first and then give the receipt number or shall I wait for CO to contact and then upload the receipt number. (Considering everything will be closed and cannot be edited once I submit the application).
> 
> Can someone guide me on this query.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## Krish29

We would never know abt CO details until they reach us.. 

There are many cases where multiple CO's involved for a single applicant.. 



Amrita.khangura said:


> How do we know case officer remains same or not. I am not sure about this. Please assist. I lodged on 31st jan 17 and was contacted fr proof of relationship on 13th feb 17. I uploaded the relevant information on 28th feb 17. The visa status now is assessment in progress. I received an email for proof from case officer named Danielle. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lijobtech

shrinivaskk said:


> Looks like thats a bug.
> Even I'm seeing the same issue. Though I'vent submitted the form yet.
> Everytime I reopen the form, the checkbox for 'Partner Skills' is gone.
> 
> The workaround I found is - On the page 12 - Select the right option and don't click 'Next'. Instead click 'Save' and then 'Go to Account'.
> 
> Logout from the application site and then login again to see whether the changes made are intact or not.
> 
> This way, it will be saved properly.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I have done that as well and I have checked whether the radio buttons were selected But again if you open the visa application it may not show them, So i cross checked, reviewed and took a prinout before submitting and everything looked fine. But yesterday when i opened the PDF again in the immiaccount website the PDF was not showing the data. Has anyone submitted visa post march 1st invite, have you cross checked your submitted visa application form in Immiaccount. If not can you please do it and let me know.....Also is there any mail id for immiaccount where we can post this issue.


----------



## sounddonor

lijobtech said:


> I have done that as well and I have checked whether the radio buttons were selected But again if you open the visa application it may not show them, So i cross checked, reviewed  and took a prinout before submitting and everything looked fine. But yesterday when i opened the PDF again in the immiaccount website the PDF was not showing the data. Has anyone submitted visa post march 1st invite, have you cross checked your submitted visa application form in Immiaccount. If not can you please do it and let me know.....Also is there any mail id for immiaccount where we can post this issue.


Same happened to me.. When I download my application, partner points section is empty there is nothing..


----------



## RohitKumar14

Hello experts,

I have lodged the visa application on 1st March, I was contacted by the case officer today, requesting for my employment reference with roles on a company letter head and my wife's name change document for which I will provide name change affidavit along with old and new passport along with marriage certificate.

My company does not give out the reference letters on letter head due to client restriction policy hence I had uploaded reference letters as an SD, along with employment verification letter on company letter head, payslips and form16 documents. 

Is it OK to inform the case officer that our firm does not provide the reference letters with roles on company letter head for obvious reasons. I tried to reach out to my company executives manager but denied providing any such letter. 

Kindly advise. 
Skill- computer networks and system engineer
ACS lodge - 7th dec
Positive - 14th dec
Eoi- 14th dec
Invitation - 15feb
Visa application- March 1st
Co contact - 8th march

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

Hello everyone,

While lodging my application I uploaded payslip, bank statements, reference letter and some appreciation certificates as proof of employment, I did not have a work contract copy with me that time so I requested it from HR. Today I received the copy from them, is it okay to upload it now? Considering the fact that CO has already contacted me and only requested for medicals, do i really need to upload the copy of work contract? I just dont want to buzz the CO with another document which is not very important. Please advise.


-----------

IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application on 1st March, I was contacted by the case officer today, requesting for my employment reference with roles on a company letter head and my wife's name change document for which I will provide name change affidavit along with old and new passport along with marriage certificate.
> 
> My company does not give out the reference letters on letter head due to client restriction policy hence I had uploaded reference letters as an SD, along with employment verification letter on company letter head, payslips and form16 documents.
> 
> Is it OK to inform the case officer that our firm does not provide the reference letters with roles on company letter head for obvious reasons. I tried to reach out to my company executives manager but denied providing any such letter.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> Skill- computer networks and system engineer
> ACS lodge - 7th dec
> Positive - 14th dec
> Eoi- 14th dec
> Invitation - 15feb
> Visa application- March 1st
> Co contact - 8th march
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Sd should suffice along with tax docs, payslips and form 16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14

andreyx108b said:


> Sd should suffice along with tax docs, payslips and form 16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had uploaded - job offer letter, payslips, form16, employment verification letter on company letter head and reference letters on SD. Do I respond back to co stating my company does not provide reference letters with roles and responsibilities on company letter head. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> While lodging my application I uploaded payslip, bank statements, reference letter and some appreciation certificates as proof of employment, I did not have a work contract copy with me that time so I requested it from HR. Today I received the copy from them, is it okay to upload it now? Considering the fact that CO has already contacted me and only requested for medicals, do i really need to upload the copy of work contract? I just dont want to buzz the CO with another document which is not very important. Please advise.
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> IELTS: 13 AUG '16 L:8 R:7.5 W:8 S:7
> Engineers Australia Submission: 10 OCT '16
> Engineers Australia 1st Response: 27 OCT '16
> Additional Info Provided to Engineers Australia: 15 JAN '17
> Positive Outcome: 16 Jan '17 Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211
> EOI Submitted: 17 Jan '17
> Invitation Received: 18 Jan '17
> Application Lodged: 01 Mar '17
> Documents Uploaded (PCCs + Experience): 02 Mar '17
> First Contact: 07 Mar '17 (Medicals Requested)
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


No Need. 
It means that all other documents are accepted and ok. 
Only medicals is pending.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Suby10 said:


> Thanks Krish. Here in Malaysia doctors are allowed to discuss the results with you prior to uploading it. I'm just worried about the BMI. Tq.


BMI will not be an issue. They are only worried about illnesses that will cost to much to the OZ government and transmittable diseases. Like here in Pakistan, they majorly checked for TB, HIV and Polio.


----------



## shrinivaskk

shrinivaskk said:


> *Quick Help Needed*
> 
> I'm filing for the visa and have all the documents ready. But a small query raised few concerns.
> 
> In order to get direct grant, I will have to give medicals receipt number also upfront.
> 
> Now, Shall I register for medicals first and then give the receipt number or shall I wait for CO to contact and then upload the receipt number. (Considering everything will be closed and cannot be edited once I submit the application).
> 
> Can someone guide me on this query.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


*Any help on this please. 

Can I know how can I get my medicals done before lodging in the visa application?

Does it have any dependancy for direct grant? If so, how can I get the medical done before visa lodging. Kindly help. 

Thanks
*


----------



## Sharoon Gill

shrinivaskk said:


> *Any help on this please.
> 
> Can I know how can I get my medicals done before lodging in the visa application?
> 
> Thanks
> *


I did, yes just go ahead with the medicals, and fill in the HAP ID in the application.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Sharoon Gill said:


> I did, yes just go ahead with the medicals, and fill in the HAP ID in the application.


Thanks Sharoon,
Can you guide me how to get medicals done before visa lodging ? I don't see an option to create HAP ID. 

Thanks


----------



## Sharoon Gill

shrinivaskk said:


> *Any help on this please.
> 
> Can I know how can I get my medicals done before lodging in the visa application?
> 
> Does it have any dependancy for direct grant? If so, how can I get the medical done before visa lodging. Kindly help.
> 
> Thanks
> *


So basically what you do is :

1) Create an IMMI account
2) Create new application
3) Go to "My Health Declaration" in the new application 
4) It will ask you to fill out a form. And then generate a HAP ID reference letter.
5) Use that letter to contact your nearest medical center, you will get this info on DIBP website.
6) Once the medical is done, just fill in the HAP ID in the visa application. The medical center will upload the results themselves in a few days


----------



## gauravghai

Hi All,

Just being curious as many others. I have lodged for Visa on 21 Jan 17 with medical done on 11th Feb 17. No CO yet, neither I want any, hoping for direct grant . My application was filed by an agent. 

Can anyone share their days to grant if they have filed with the help of agent?

Country: India

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## shrinivaskk

Sharoon Gill said:


> So basically what you do is :
> 
> 1) Create an IMMI account
> 2) Create new application
> 3) Go to "My Health Declaration" in the new application
> 4) It will ask you to fill out a form. And then generate a HAP ID reference letter.
> 5) Use that letter to contact your nearest medical center, you will get this info on DIBP website.
> 6) Once the medical is done, just fill in the HAP ID in the visa application. The medical center will upload the results themselves in a few days


Oh great !
Thanks a lot... 

A quick question - 
1. Should I create a new immi account as my current application stage is 'Ready to submit' stage with all information filled. Or can I use existing IMMI account in which I've saved the application?
2. WIll there be multiple HAP IDs and multiple immi accounts for my spouse and child ?

Thanks


----------



## Sharoon Gill

shrinivaskk said:


> Oh great !
> Thanks a lot...
> 
> A quick question -
> 1. Should I create a new immi account as my current application stage is 'Ready to submit' stage with all information filled. Or can I use existing IMMI account in which I've saved the application?
> 2. WIll there be multiple HAP IDs and multiple immi accounts for my spouse and child ?
> 
> Thanks


1) You should do it in the same IMMI account that you have created. Just go to the new application icon, you will see a list from which you will choose the "health" tab. There will the option of my health declaration.

2) I haven't done it for dependents but this will help

My health declarations


----------



## _ritz

Congrats Keyur...wish you best of luck 



keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


----------



## ashishjain

*Email to DIBP if waiting for too long !*

I picked this post after going back 5 pages on this thread. I very well understand the frustration that you're going through. Calling them and emailing them is same. However, a constructive email is definitely going to help you.

If your status is still received, I'd in my very personal opinion suggest you this. At least, I don't see any harm in this. I strongly look for views of others esp. who has got grants.

*Disclosure: *I am myself going to give it a shot if my application didn't pass through by March end.

*Idea*: 
1. Create a single comprehensive document for each applicant with index by merging all the relevant documents that you uploaded.
2. Email to DIBP ([email protected]*****.com) and write this in much better and professional way: 'Thought of assisting you by providing information in the much better form. Hope this helps. Thanks for your time. Patiently waiting/Sincerely'



If it's lost and forget, they'll found out and may take action.
If they're working, it will only help them.

By no means, it's not going to annoy them. You can expect some action by acting in an affirmative way.

Experts. Please advise.




rmg123 said:


> Called the helpline +61131881 yesterday. Not a good thing I feel, as it has made me even more anxious that there will be just dead silence about my status:-(
> 
> Has it helped anyone? The operator did not take my application no. or Passport no. and refused to entertain any questions. Simply explained to me that I should check status on immiaccount and each application is judged on a case by case basis and it can take days or years and you will never get any CO contact unless they want to ask something.
> 
> This does not help at all.
> 
> I am currently on hold and will probably get connected in half hour.
> *
> I was under the impression that even though my status is still "received" since day 1, calling helpline lets you know which team is actually looking at the application. Is that not the case?
> Can someone let me know if I am wrong? If there is a way to force them to let us know which team is looking at it and which CO assigned.
> *
> The operator yesterday was just not ready to listen anything at all and just said I am worried unnecessarily.


----------



## vdotu

Congrtulations, Keyur.
My timelines are very similar to yours including the CO contact. While you responded on Feb 1, my PCC only came through on Mar 1.  And was sent accordingly.

Waiting now. Seems an eternity but in reality it has only been a week since I sent in all requested documents.


----------



## NasGil

*Well, i am also waiting, Lodged application on 30th Jan 17, CO asked to submit Med+PCC+form 80 on 15th Feb, Responded on 28th Feb 17, Now waiting. How long it normally takes after responding to CO, for visa grant?*


----------



## libati

Thanks Vikas for the quick response.

I see this post here Information to help prepare your application
where it is mentioned "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."

Regarding the forms 80 and 1221, I see that "Please use a PEN and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS" . Is that an instruction used when the process was not online?
So I have to fill the pdf sheet in computer and print and scan only the signature page.





vikaschandra said:


> 1. Form 80 and form 1221 can be filled online. Print the page which requires signature, endorse it and scan it back to replace the blank copy. Upload to immi account
> 2. All documents which are color scanned copies do not need to be attested. Only b/w copies can be notorised
> 3. Only the PCC certificate to be uploaded


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Is there any difference in processing time of different GSM offices?


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

I have submitted all requested documents to CO- Adelaide on 1st march 2017, PCC and Med submitted before this, do they take a Month or so to process or for different nationals different rules. I see and hear some people got the grant rather quickly and others waited/waiting for long...


----------



## keyursarvaiya

vdotu said:


> Congrtulations, Keyur.
> My timelines are very similar to yours including the CO contact. While you responded on Feb 1, my PCC only came through on Mar 1.  And was sent accordingly.
> 
> Waiting now. Seems an eternity but in reality it has only been a week since I sent in all requested documents.


Okay, all the best for speedy grant.. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan

RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application on 1st March, I was contacted by the case officer today, requesting for my employment reference with roles on a company letter head and my wife's name change document for which I will provide name change affidavit along with old and new passport along with marriage certificate.
> 
> My company does not give out the reference letters on letter head due to client restriction policy hence I had uploaded reference letters as an SD, along with employment verification letter on company letter head, payslips and form16 documents.
> 
> Is it OK to inform the case officer that our firm does not provide the reference letters with roles on company letter head for obvious reasons. I tried to reach out to my company executives manager but denied providing any such letter.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> Skill- computer networks and system engineer
> ACS lodge - 7th dec
> Positive - 14th dec
> Eoi- 14th dec
> Invitation - 15feb
> Visa application- March 1st
> Co contact - 8th march
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Did you change the first name of wife after marriage? Or was it just the last name change for which they need prrofs?

I was told that if its just the family name change. No proof required axcept Marriage certificate.


----------



## RohitKumar14

vireshsangwan said:


> Did you change the first name of wife after marriage? Or was it just the last name change for which they need prrofs?
> 
> I was told that if its just the family name change. No proof required axcept Marriage certificate.


Just the last name. I did provide marriage certificate but he asked for additional docs. So will provide old and new passport along with name change affidavit

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14

vireshsangwan said:


> Did you change the first name of wife after marriage? Or was it just the last name change for which they need prrofs?
> 
> I was told that if its just the family name change. No proof required axcept Marriage certificate.


Just the last name. I did provide marriage certificate but he asked for additional docs. So will provide old and new passport along with name change affidavit.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Krish29 said:


> Bro, this check list would help you for document collection
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


This is very helpful. Thanks Krish


----------



## Phattu_tota

keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


Many congrats !


----------



## biggy85

People,

I got contacted by CO today requesting for medicals. I have the appointment scheduled for me, spouse and kid on Friday ie., 10th. I know it would take 3-5 days for them to upload to immiaccount.

Do I need to reply back to the same mail, stating that my meds are scheduled on 10th or do you think this is unnecessary?

And once the medicals are done, should I click on "Information Provided" - assuming I don't actually require any docs to attach as it is done automatically by the clinic.


----------



## lijobtech

sanjeewa said:


> Same happened to me.. When I download my application, partner points section is empty there is nothing..


Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.

1) Has anyone encountered this kind of issue earlier?

2) Is there anyone who is submitting visa application like me?

3) Will this have any impact on my visa processing?

Experts please advice, is there any immi account support mail where we can highlight this issue. Is there anyone else who has got same problem.


----------



## kvirlive

keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018



Congrats Keyur !

Curious to know what exact information/document CO contacted for in your case ?


----------



## kvirlive

RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application on 1st March, I was contacted by the case officer today, requesting for my employment reference with roles on a company letter head and my wife's name change document for which I will provide name change affidavit along with old and new passport along with marriage certificate.
> 
> My company does not give out the reference letters on letter head due to client restriction policy hence I had uploaded reference letters as an SD, along with employment verification letter on company letter head, payslips and form16 documents.
> 
> Is it OK to inform the case officer that our firm does not provide the reference letters with roles on company letter head for obvious reasons. I tried to reach out to my company executives manager but denied providing any such letter.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> Skill- computer networks and system engineer
> ACS lodge - 7th dec
> Positive - 14th dec
> Eoi- 14th dec
> Invitation - 15feb
> Visa application- March 1st
> Co contact - 8th march
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Curious to know following,

1. Why CO asked for affidavit ? Didn't you upload marriage certificate and passport (old and new) for your wife already ?

2. Reference letter: You can educate CO about your situation, and its very much legit to provide SD from senior. Wonder to know, it should have been uploaded upfront at the time of your visa lodge application, why did you wait for CO to approach you for these documents ?


----------



## RohitKumar14

kvirlive said:


> Hi Curious to know following,
> 
> 1. Why CO asked for affidavit ? Didn't you upload marriage certificate and passport (old and new) for your wife already ?
> 
> 2. Reference letter: You can educate CO about your situation, and its very much legit to provide SD from senior. Wonder to know, it should have been uploaded upfront at the time of your visa lodge application, why did you wait for CO to approach you for these documents ?


1. I did upload my marriage certificate during visa application but did not upload old passport. Thought it was not needed. To be on a safe side I thought I'll now upload affidavit along with old and new passport.

2. I did upload the SD and other employment documents. Everything was on the company letter head but the reference letters with job roles and responsibilities. I thought it was enough but now co asked me to send reference letters on company letter head which is not possible as it's confidential information for my company to provide. Hence I shall respond to the co with detailed explanation. 

Query- for #2 do I just respond back to co on email or how would that work? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

Sharoon Gill said:


> 1) You should do it in the same IMMI account that you have created. Just go to the new application icon, you will see a list from which you will choose the "health" tab. There will the option of my health declaration.
> 
> 2) I haven't done it for dependents but this will help
> 
> My health declarations


Thanks Sharoon,

I filled in the application and submitted it. 

Is this HAP ID ? - My Health Declarations Reference Number: E*O*3*O*V* ?

When I click on view assessment, it says "Please try again later". 
_
Note - I'm yet to file in the visa as I'm waiting for a letter to arrive which should come in 2-3 days. _

Kindly advise.. 
Thanks


----------



## Krish29

shrinivaskk said:


> Thanks Sharoon,
> 
> I filled in the application and submitted it.
> 
> Is this HAP ID ? - My Health Declarations Reference Number: E*O*3*O*V* ?
> 
> When I click on view assessment, it says "Please try again later".
> _
> Note - I'm yet to file in the visa as I'm waiting for a letter to arrive which should come in 2-3 days. _
> 
> Kindly advise..
> Thanks


You need to generate the appointment(referral) letter where you can see the HAPID..

"HAPIDxxxxx"

Refer this link 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1

Krish29 said:


> You need to generate the appointment(referral) letter where you can see the HAPID..
> 
> "HAPIDxxxxx"
> 
> Refer this link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Krish29, you rock brother for patiently answering each and every post.May you get direct grant soon.(and me too !!!)


----------



## Krish29

prassu1 said:


> Krish29, you rock brother for patiently answering each and every post.May you get direct grant soon.(and me too !!!)


Thanks Bro!! I wish everyone should get grant soon.... You too  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

shrinivaskk said:


> Thanks Sharoon,
> 
> I filled in the application and submitted it.
> 
> Is this HAP ID ? - My Health Declarations Reference Number: E*O*3*O*V* ?
> 
> When I click on view assessment, it says "Please try again later".
> _
> Note - I'm yet to file in the visa as I'm waiting for a letter to arrive which should come in 2-3 days. _
> 
> Kindly advise..
> Thanks


No that is not the HAP ID.

https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf

Just click this link, it is a step by step guide which I used to complete my application. Its very simply answered with pictures. Download this pdf and use the same IMMI account that you have created for your visa application. All the best


----------



## kvirlive

RohitKumar14 said:


> 1. I did upload my marriage certificate during visa application but did not upload old passport. Thought it was not needed. To be on a safe side I thought I'll now upload affidavit along with old and new passport.
> 
> 2. I did upload the SD and other employment documents. Everything was on the company letter head but the reference letters with job roles and responsibilities. I thought it was enough but now co asked me to send reference letters on company letter head which is not possible as it's confidential information for my company to provide. Hence I shall respond to the co with detailed explanation.
> 
> Query- for #2 do I just respond back to co on email or how would that work?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I get it now, 
so if you have marriage certificate and old and new passport, you probably do not need affidavit, since its understood that new passport (for name change) you must have provided affidavit. Up to you to get one and upload,

Regarding, reference letter, since its expected to have it on Company letter head, that's the reason CO asked for most expected form of this document, however SD is very much legit, you can upload SD in liu of reference letter. 

BTW, you should have upload all reference letter (same letter which you have provided during your ACS Assessment) while loading of visa application.

Bottom line is, do not give any chance to CO to approach you for additional information or evidence. Best way is to treat yourself a CO and upload documents.


----------



## RohitKumar14

kvirlive said:


> I get it now,
> so if you have marriage certificate and old and new passport, you probably do not need affidavit, since its understood that new passport (for name change) you must have provided affidavit. Up to you to get one and upload,
> 
> Regarding, reference letter, since its expected to have it on Company letter head, that's the reason CO asked for most expected form of this document, however SD is very much legit, you can upload SD in liu of reference letter.
> 
> BTW, you should have upload all reference letter (same letter which you have provided during your ACS Assessment) while loading of visa application.
> 
> Bottom line is, do not give any chance to CO to approach you for additional information or evidence. Best way is to treat yourself a CO and upload documents.


Thanks for your response. 
I meant to say that yes I uploaded all employment related documents but reference letters were in SD format. 

So do I send an email to the CO explaining my situation ?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Members,

I have a couple of questions:

1) As of yesterday, I have started a new job, basically transferred by my current employer to one of their subsidiaries on their (NEW) payroll. Essentially, its a new job. Should I notify DIBP? If yes, should I use Form 1022 or "Update Us" link?

2) While uploading the Evidence of Character, I uploaded my PCC uder the category "Overseas Police Clearance, State/Local" instead of "Overseas Police Clearance, National". Will that be an issue?

PS: I lodged my visa on 2nd March, no CO contact 

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk

Krish29 said:


> You need to generate the appointment(referral) letter where you can see the HAPID..
> 
> "HAPIDxxxxx"
> 
> Refer this link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. 

e Medical client says - Your request cannot be processed. Please try again later. 

Possibly the e Medical client is down. 

Thanks I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Also, where do we mention the HAP ID in the application? 
Do we mention in the visa lodge application or after submitting it somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk

Sharoon Gill said:


> No that is not the HAP ID.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf
> 
> Just click this link, it is a step by step guide which I used to complete my application. Its very simply answered with pictures. Download this pdf and use the same IMMI account that you have created for your visa application. All the best


Thanks Sharoon, 
I followed everything online. Basically, they have removed few sections in the form (like more than 3 months consecutive stay in last 5yrs wasn't there when I filed an application). 

I'm stuck at Organize health examination now. 

eMedical client says "Your request cannot be performed. Please try again later". 

Hope it will be up and running by tomorrow. 

Cheers and Thanks


----------



## Sharoon Gill

shrinivaskk said:


> Also, where do we mention the HAP ID in the application?
> Do we mention in the visa lodge application or after submitting it somewhere?
> 
> Thanks


Somewhere in the visa application (the 17-pager that you fill after you press the "Apply Visa" button from Skill Select). The question is like "Have you taken any Australian medical examination in the last 12 months". If you press YES, it will ask for the HAP ID.

If you have filled that form, you can edit it before submitting.


----------



## rmg123

*Email which team*



ashishjain said:


> I picked this post after going back 5 pages on this thread. I very well understand the frustration that you're going through. Calling them and emailing them is same. However, a constructive email is definitely going to help you.
> 
> If your status is still received, I'd in my very personal opinion suggest you this. At least, I don't see any harm in this. I strongly look for views of others esp. who has got grants.
> 
> *Disclosure: *I am myself going to give it a shot if my application didn't pass through by March end.
> 
> *Idea*:
> 1. Create a single comprehensive document for each applicant with index by merging all the relevant documents that you uploaded.
> 2. Email to DIBP ([email protected]*****.com) and write this in much better and professional way: 'Thought of assisting you by providing information in the much better form. Hope this helps. Thanks for your time. Patiently waiting/Sincerely'
> 
> 
> 
> If it's lost and forget, they'll found out and may take action.
> If they're working, it will only help them.
> 
> By no means, it's not going to annoy them. You can expect some action by acting in an affirmative way.
> 
> Experts. Please advise.


First of all, thanks for responding. Was disappointed that no on in the thread responded to my query until you did.

My frustration is also because I thought my case was pretty open and shut case.
-> Age with valid proof
-> Perfect PTE score
-> All work-ex from renowned firms with reference letters in ACS formats from all
-> Same address for last 10 years, same in passport
-> PCC and medical completed before lodging
-> All docs frontloaded

To email them, I would at least need to know whom to, don't you agree? I can't blast emails to all the IDs as that would definitely frustrate them. How does one go about finding which team is the application allocated to?

I was up from 2AM to 6:30AM just getting through calls to the department.
I can totally understand that they are swamped with work but for the agent to simply say it is received and to be patient is a little disheartening.

How did you find which team to email to (unless they already contacted you for something, which for me no one has).

About emailing, wish more people responded. I too feel a polite and email as you mentioned should help but do not want to irritate anyone.


----------



## kvirlive

RohitKumar14 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> I meant to say that yes I uploaded all employment related documents but reference letters were in SD format.
> 
> So do I send an email to the CO explaining my situation ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



That's strange.
Yes that's the option left I guess.
Write a simple note to CO explaining the situation, and should be good.
Most cases CO knows and understands that not all the companies issues such information to employees.


----------



## Krish29

rmg123 said:


> First of all, thanks for responding. Was disappointed that no on in the thread responded to my query until you did.
> 
> My frustration is also because I thought my case was pretty open and shut case.
> -> Age with valid proof
> -> Perfect PTE score
> -> All work-ex from renowned firms with reference letters in ACS formats from all
> -> Same address for last 10 years, same in passport
> -> PCC and medical completed before lodging
> -> All docs frontloaded
> 
> To email them, I would at least need to know whom to, don't you agree? I can't blast emails to all the IDs as that would definitely frustrate them. How does one go about finding which team is the application allocated to?
> 
> I was up from 2AM to 6:30AM just getting through calls to the department.
> I can totally understand that they are swamped with work but for the agent to simply say it is received and to be patient is a little disheartening.
> 
> How did you find which team to email to (unless they already contacted you for something, which for me no one has).
> 
> About emailing, wish more people responded. I too feel a polite and email as you mentioned should help but do not want to irritate anyone.


Dude, i understand your frustration...

One of our forum mate and myself lodged visa application at same time, he got acknowledgement email exactly after 2 weeks from a CO that documents have been received by them.. but I didn't get any email so far... Both of ours application status are still showing as received... Im kinda your situation that someone looked into my file or what?

DIBP is working in a mysterious way...no body could crack it... Yesterday, You would have seen a post from a person who applied from USA hv got visa grant in 4 days.. what? I agree, it's a low risk country.. last week, i found in immi tracker that a guy from Nigeria had got grant in 20 days though it is a high risk country...

I believe, we will get some updates on Monday... As they committed that new processing times will provide more details on status... Lets wait for some more days..

untill then you can try to reach them by someway... As far i know they rarely provide updates in email...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh32

I got a query regarding the reference letter upload. The reference letter that we submit after filing visa, is that supposed to be a normal document with just the name of the references ? or should that be notarised just the same way during ACS ? 

Thanks


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Sharoon Gill said:


> Members,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) As of yesterday, I have started a new job, basically transferred by my current employer to one of their subsidiaries on their (NEW) payroll. Essentially, its a new job. Should I notify DIBP? If yes, should I use Form 1022 or "Update Us" link?
> 
> 2) While uploading the Evidence of Character, I uploaded my PCC uder the category "Overseas Police Clearance, State/Local" instead of "Overseas Police Clearance, National". Will that be an issue?
> 
> PS: I lodged my visa on 2nd March, no CO contact
> 
> Thanks


Anyone., comments much appreciated


----------



## kvirlive

Sharoon Gill said:


> Members,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) As of yesterday, I have started a new job, basically transferred by my current employer to one of their subsidiaries on their (NEW) payroll. Essentially, its a new job. Should I notify DIBP? If yes, should I use Form 1022 or "Update Us" link?
> 
> 2) While uploading the Evidence of Character, I uploaded my PCC uder the category "Overseas Police Clearance, State/Local" instead of "Overseas Police Clearance, National". Will that be an issue?
> 
> PS: I lodged my visa on 2nd March, no CO contact
> 
> Thanks


As long as you are not claiming points for new employment, no need to inform. Just furnish latest details in form 80 and form 1221.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

kvirlive said:


> As long as you are not claiming points for new employment, no need to inform. Just furnish latest details in form 80 and form 1221.


I have already submitted Form 80 and 1221 before, that's the issue

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

Sharoon Gill said:


> I have already submitted Form 80 and 1221 before, that's the issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


If you have claimed points for your employment which you have just left, yes just write a simple note to CO for heads-up.


----------



## CTK

Hi Expats.
I m filling out form 47A and need some help. I am primary applicant and my husband dependent.
Ques 30 is about Aus value statement. Does any1 know if I need to sign or my husband?
It states signature of the member of the family unit


----------



## Sharoon Gill

kvirlive said:


> If you have claimed points for your employment which you have just left, yes just write a simple note to CO for heads-up.


Ok, whenever he's assigned right?

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

CTK said:


> Hi Expats.
> I m filling out form 47A and need some help. I am primary applicant and my husband dependent.
> Ques 30 is about Aus value statement. Does any1 know if I need to sign or my husband?
> It states signature of the member of the family unit


You do not need to fill 47A, if you have already included your dependent in primary application of skill-select and filled form 80 and 1221 for both.


----------



## Phattu_tota

biggy85 said:


> People,
> 
> I got contacted by CO today requesting for medicals. I have the appointment scheduled for me, spouse and kid on Friday ie., 10th. I know it would take 3-5 days for them to upload to immiaccount.
> 
> Do I need to reply back to the same mail, stating that my meds are scheduled on 10th or do you think this is unnecessary?
> 
> And once the medicals are done, should I click on "Information Provided" - assuming I don't actually require any docs to attach as it is done automatically by the clinic.


Hey Biggy

I would say, upload the eMedicals information sheet which will be generated after medicals. Then you can hit the information provided button.

I am not yet there....so others can share opinions


----------



## shrinivaskk

Sharoon Gill said:


> Members,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) As of yesterday, I have started a new job, basically transferred by my current employer to one of their subsidiaries on their (NEW) payroll. Essentially, its a new job. Should I notify DIBP? If yes, should I use Form 1022 or "Update Us" link?
> 
> 2) While uploading the Evidence of Character, I uploaded my PCC uder the category "Overseas Police Clearance, State/Local" instead of "Overseas Police Clearance, National". Will that be an issue?
> 
> PS: I lodged my visa on 2nd March, no CO contact
> 
> Thanks


No need to mention or update DIBP. Your application is all about the points you have claimed during EOI. Validating the information provided. 

2. It doesn't matter as PCC will be for still the state and country in Pakistan. 
It is applicable for USA where they issue state PCCs.


----------



## Newuser123

Just got the lucky golden mail... Visa 489 granted. Direct grant....Visa app submitted on 23rd Feb 👍👍.


----------



## shrinivaskk

*Online Visa Form Query - Page 10/17

Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? *

*Question* - Can we fill in our parent's details as they are dependant on us? If so, do we need to fill form 47A? 
Or is that okay if we don't mention anything here? 
Also, in Form 80, it asks about Parents details (Q. 44), the is that okay if I provide the information in Form 80 only??

Kindly assist. 

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk

*My Health Declaration - e Medical client error
*

On click of 'Organize Your Health Examinations' link Im getting an error 'Your Request Cannot be processed at this time – Please try again later'.

Tried everything like closing the browser, restarting the machine. Even logged from some other machine. 
Waiting for 10hrs - Still the issue is same. 

Has anyone faced this issue? Should I wait for some more time as it seems to be a system issue? 

Please advise.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Newuser123 said:


> Just got the lucky golden mail... Visa 489 granted. Direct grant....Visa app submitted on 23rd Feb 👍👍.


Congratulations buddy !


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Newuser123 said:


> Just got the lucky golden mail... Visa 489 granted. Direct grant....Visa app submitted on 23rd Feb 👍👍.


Congrats buddy

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

shrinivaskk said:


> *My Health Declaration - e Medical client error
> *
> 
> On click of 'Organize Your Health Examinations' link Im getting an error 'Your Request Cannot be processed at this time – Please try again later'.
> 
> Tried everything like closing the browser, restarting the machine. Even logged from some other machine.
> Waiting for 10hrs - Still the issue is same.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue? Should I wait for some more time as it seems to be a system issue?
> 
> Please advise.


Pls try now...it seems to be working...
You need to login from IMMI account ..it will redirect you to the required page...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Newuser123 said:


> Just got the lucky golden mail... Visa 489 granted. Direct grant....Visa app submitted on 23rd Feb 👍👍.


Congrats mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newrulez

biggy85 said:


> People,
> 
> I got contacted by CO today requesting for medicals. I have the appointment scheduled for me, spouse and kid on Friday ie., 10th. I know it would take 3-5 days for them to upload to immiaccount.
> 
> Do I need to reply back to the same mail, stating that my meds are scheduled on 10th or do you think this is unnecessary?
> 
> And once the medicals are done, should I click on "Information Provided" - assuming I don't actually require any docs to attach as it is done automatically by the clinic.


After completing medicals, clinic would take a few days to upload the results. If there is any child included in the medicals, PB gold test for the child would take upto 8 days to finalize the results. Do check with your clinic and get confirmation from them that all the documents are uploaded for every applicants. Press the button only after the medicals are uploaded by the clinic. You can also check Under immi account status if the status has changed to 'Health clearance provided – no action required'.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Asalehin

Hi Guys, 

Just had a quick question about my application, about how long will it take to get the grant? 

My timeline : 

18th Jan - ITA
19th Jan - 189 Visa submit (261311) 
20th Jan - Uploaded Every documents 
8th Feb - CO contacted for Certified copy of passport and AFP PCC and mine and Certified copy of passport my partner
10 Feb - Further docs provided and clicked on IP

No respond since then … 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Newrulez

Asalehin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had a quick question about my application, about how long will it take to get the grant?
> 
> My timeline :
> 
> 18th Jan - ITA
> 19th Jan - 189 Visa submit (261311)
> 20th Jan - Uploaded Every documents
> 8th Feb - CO contacted for Certified copy of passport and AFP PCC and mine and Certified copy of passport my partner
> 10 Feb - Further docs provided and clicked on IP
> 
> No respond since then …
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


On an average, CO comes back to the file after 28 days once a contact has been made. Don't worry, just wait. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

Newuser123 said:


> Just got the lucky golden mail... Visa 489 granted. Direct grant....Visa app submitted on 23rd Feb .




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asalehin

Newrulez said:


> On an average, CO comes back to the file after 28 days once a contact has been made. Don't worry, just wait.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply ~


----------



## ashishjain

I thought so exactly too in my case... Open and shut case however then they requested a letter which was already uploaded (Spouse's English Proof)

You don't need to blast IDs and need to email a specific case officer. They now have the single email address for correspondence. Earlier the email addresses were like ([email protected]) and hence one need to know which team and case officer are looking at your case to drop the email.

However, now you can email to the new email address which is common across teams of DIBP i.e. [email protected] (PM'd you)

Do not worry, you are either going to assist them or the email gets ignored. Definitely, they will not be irritated.



rmg123 said:


> First of all, thanks for responding. Was disappointed that no on in the thread responded to my query until you did.
> 
> My frustration is also because I thought my case was pretty open and shut case.
> -> Age with valid proof
> -> Perfect PTE score
> -> All work-ex from renowned firms with reference letters in ACS formats from all
> -> Same address for last 10 years, same in passport
> -> PCC and medical completed before lodging
> -> All docs frontloaded
> 
> To email them, I would at least need to know whom to, don't you agree? I can't blast emails to all the IDs as that would definitely frustrate them. How does one go about finding which team is the application allocated to?
> 
> I was up from 2AM to 6:30AM just getting through calls to the department.
> I can totally understand that they are swamped with work but for the agent to simply say it is received and to be patient is a little disheartening.
> 
> How did you find which team to email to (unless they already contacted you for something, which for me no one has).
> 
> About emailing, wish more people responded. I too feel a polite and email as you mentioned should help but do not want to irritate anyone.


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Unable to login in to Immi Account*

Hye,

I am unable to login to my immi account, my userid and password is saved but today morning when I tried to login it failed saying incorrect password or user id.

I hope it is a system issue , is any one else facing the same.

Regards


----------



## sarwarhusain

I just signed in successfully. might be some issue with the system.


----------



## shrinivaskk

sarwarhusain said:


> Hye,
> 
> I am unable to login to my immi account, my userid and password is saved but today morning when I tried to login it failed saying incorrect password or user id.
> 
> I hope it is a system issue , is any one else facing the same.
> 
> Regards


Yes,
Looks like the system issue. 
Even I'm unable to login. 

Please check after few minutes and update here.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Krish29 said:


> Pls try now...it seems to be working...
> You need to login from IMMI account ..it will redirect you to the required page...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Still the same issue. 

Do you think, I should create a new application for Health declaration ?


----------



## Kvaidya

Krish29 said:


> Pls try now...it seems to be working...
> You need to login from IMMI account ..it will redirect you to the required page...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It is still not working for me.
I am getting the emedical client error...

Anybody else also facing the same error?


----------



## Kvaidya

Hi Guys,

Any specific nomenclature to be used for the docs to be uploaded?

Few good pointers would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## yasir99m

Krish29 said:


> Dude, i understand your frustration...
> 
> One of our forum mate and myself lodged visa application at same time, he got acknowledgement email exactly after 2 weeks from a CO that documents have been received by them.. but I didn't get any email so far... Both of ours application status are still showing as received... Im kinda your situation that someone looked into my file or what?
> 
> DIBP is working in a mysterious way...no body could crack it... Yesterday, You would have seen a post from a person who applied from USA hv got visa grant in 4 days.. what? I agree, it's a low risk country.. last week, i found in immi tracker that a guy from Nigeria had got grant in 20 days though it is a high risk country...
> 
> I believe, we will get some updates on Monday... As they committed that new processing times will provide more details on status... Lets wait for some more days..
> 
> untill then you can try to reach them by someway... As far i know they rarely provide updates in email...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am also on the same bandwagon ! waiting status still received employment verification done since once month HR responded positively on same day yet no update all docs uploaded on front including medical form 80, 1221 I am assuming patience is the key here 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## cahomehunt

*ACS process submission*

Hi friends,

I have total of 7 years experience and my first job title and current job's responsibilities are for software engineer. But in between i worked in different company for 1 year and my title and roles are for Quality Analyst experience. 

Question is, 

1. Should i keep this 1 year experience for submitting the ACS as its minimum experience they wont give the title as Tester/Quality Analyst.

2. or it would lead the confusion to give the title as 'Quality analyst' which will require State sponsorship? 

Please advise.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Kvaidya said:


> It is still not working for me.
> I am getting the emedical client error...
> 
> Anybody else also facing the same error?


My immiaccount is working....


----------



## Kvaidya

Shuaib Azhar said:


> My immiaccount is working....


My immiaccount is also working but i am not able to generate referral letter and HAP id feom emedical site as emedical is giving error.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumar2017

Hi Seniors I have some queries regarding the RPL: Please help.

1. SECTION 1 – KEY AREAS OF KNOWLEDGE - Do we need to write about the Company projects in this section?

2. How detailed should be the RPL for the below mentioned sections? Do we need to share the project data of the clients? Is it breach of information?


RPL Project Questions:
2.1.	Describe the business opportunity or problem(s) this project addressed.
3.	Solution
3.1.	Discuss your contribution to the solution, project or engagement.
3.2.	Describe any design or problem solving methods you used on this project.
3.3.	List the major deliverables of the project that you were responsible for or contributed to.
4.	Results
4.1.	Was your solution implemented? If so, describe the role, if any, you had in the implementation.
4.2.	Assess the overall success or failure of the project.
4.3.	Lessons Learned


----------



## shrinivaskk

Kvaidya said:


> My immiaccount is also working but i am not able to generate referral letter and HAP id feom emedical site as emedical is giving error.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Same here. Even I'm facing the issue on eMedical client. 

*Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.
*

Also created a new application to replcate the issue. Still the same. 

Possibly the system issue. 

They don't have any contact details to raise the issue with eMedical client.


----------



## mikrami

keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


Congrats mate!
Just wanted to ask, whether you had to submit the PCC and/or medicals for your kid too?


----------



## keyursarvaiya

kvirlive said:


> Congrats Keyur !
> 
> Curious to know what exact information/document CO contacted for in your case ?


Birth certificate of my wife for name before marriage

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

keyursarvaiya said:


> Thanks Andreyx108b.
> 
> I just received 3 golden emails for me, my wife and my kid today morning at 9 AM IST. My timelines are below
> 
> Job code : 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016 65 points
> Invite received : 21 Dec 2016
> visa lodged : 6 Jan 2017
> CO contact : 31 Jan 2017
> Information provided : 1 Feb 2017
> Grant : 8 March 2017
> IED : 11 January 2018


How did you go about doing the medicals? 

Did you do before applying or after applying ? 

If after applying for the visa, then how did u communicate to DIBP about completing your medicals?

Thanks


----------



## sounddonor

Any grants today?


----------



## scorpionking

There was at least one in the ImmiTracker. Please note that the number of cases getting registered in the tracker is too small in number. There could be more grants, which may not be visible to us.



sanjeewa said:


> Any grants today?


----------



## keyursarvaiya

mikrami said:


> Congrats mate!
> Just wanted to ask, whether you had to submit the PCC and/or medicals for your kid too?


Medicals only for my kid. He is less than 2 years old. Pcc is not required

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## keyursarvaiya

shrinivaskk said:


> How did you go about doing the medicals?
> 
> Did you do before applying or after applying ?
> 
> If after applying for the visa, then how did u communicate to DIBP about completing your medicals?
> 
> Thanks


I took the appointment as soon as i got ita. Just before i went for the medicals i lodged my visa and generated the hap ids for all. Then i did not have to do anything. After 4 days the results were uploaded from the hospital itself. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

keyursarvaiya said:


> I took the appointment as soon as i got ita. Just before i went for the medicals i lodged my visa and generated the hap ids for all. Then i did not have to do anything. After 4 days the results were uploaded from the hospital itself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


How did you generate HAP id after lodge visa? I thought we have to wait until CO contact?


----------



## fugitive_4u

sanjeewa said:


> How did you generate HAP id after lodge visa? I thought we have to wait until CO contact?


No, You have three options

*1) Before Lodging*

Create ImmiAccount and go to 'My Health Declarations' and generate HAP ID and get the medicals done. When you Lodge Visa, use the same ImmiAccount and it will be tagged under you Application

*2) After Lodging (Before CO Contact)*

Lodge VIsa and create / Login to ImmiAccount and lodge your Visa. On the left Panel, there is an Option for Health under each applicant, which you need to click and then it generates HAP ID. Use that to take appointment and get the test done

*3) Wait for CO contact*

Wait for your CO to contact and get the test done. Note that, this may delay your Application Processing


----------



## sounddonor

fugitive_4u said:


> No, You have three options
> 
> *1) Before Lodging*
> 
> Create ImmiAccount and go to 'My Health Declarations' and generate HAP ID and get the medicals done. When you Lodge Visa, use the same ImmiAccount and it will be tagged under you Application
> 
> *2) After Lodging (Before CO Contact)*
> 
> Lodge VIsa and create / Login to ImmiAccount and lodge your Visa. On the left Panel, there is an Option for Health under each applicant, which you need to click and then it generates HAP ID. Use that to take appointment and get the test done
> 
> *3) Wait for CO contact*
> 
> Wait for your CO to contact and get the test done. Note that, this may delay your Application Processing


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## keyursarvaiya

sanjeewa said:


> How did you generate HAP id after lodge visa? I thought we have to wait until CO contact?


No u dont have to wait for co contact. There is an option to generate hap id in the application. My visa is granted so cant see my application details anymore and hence cant show you how to generate. But someone else can help you if they remember. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

I totally agree with you...

Approximately 20K invites issued so far in 2016-17, but we have hardly 3.5k entries in IMMI tracker which also includes applicants from 2013..

If everyone in the forum updates the IMMI tracker will be good... 



scorpionking said:


> There was at least one in the ImmiTracker. Please note that the number of cases getting registered in the tracker is too small in number. There could be more grants, which may not be visible to us.


----------



## andreyx108b

Newuser123 said:


> Just got the lucky golden mail... Visa 489 granted. Direct grant....Visa app submitted on 23rd Feb .




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayptl

wt is used form 47A form ???? is this for small kid??


----------



## Smrmoh

Visa submitted on 21st Feb. Status now is under Assessment. Hope to hear the good news soon. Code -263111


----------



## Ismail_Aus

I have 70 pts and CO asked for medicals and PCC for spouse. Uploaded the same on Feb 14 2017. Still my status says as "Assessment in Progress". Is there anything to worry or to do ?

Also, Is there any number or email where we can ask for status of the VISA?


----------



## pkk0574

keyursarvaiya said:


> No u dont have to wait for co contact. There is an option to generate hap id in the application. My visa is granted so cant see my application details anymore and hence cant show you how to generate. But someone else can help you if they remember.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info. But just one more question. After you generate HAP ID from the application, are you required to update it on the visa application or it gets linked automatically. Because while filling the visa application (the 17 page application), there is an question which says if we have finished health assessment in the last 12 months. If we say yes, it asks for the HAP ID.

Since we would now be generating the HAP ID after the visa lodge, just wanted to know how it gets linked.

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keyursarvaiya

pkk0574 said:


> Thanks for the info. But just one more question. After you generate HAP ID from the application, are you required to update it on the visa application or it gets linked automatically. Because while filling the visa application (the 17 page application), there is an question which says if we have finished health assessment in the last 12 months. If we say yes, it asks for the HAP ID.
> 
> Since we would now be generating the HAP ID after the visa lodge, just wanted to know how it gets linked.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After you lodge a visa and generate the HAP id and go for medicals then hospital links the results with your hap id and they upload on the website when they are ready. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

keyursarvaiya said:


> After you lodge a visa and generate the HAP id and go for medicals then hospital links the results with your hap id and they upload on the website when they are ready.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Thanks, much appreciated.

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Any other grants today apart from Newuser123?


----------



## andreyx108b

Sharoon Gill said:


> Any other grants today apart from Newuser123?


I can see 2


----------



## lijobtech

Hi, I got my invite on 1st March 2017 for 189, 2613 code. I filled out the visa application on 3rd march and it was in ready to submit state but did not submit as there was a maintenance window in Immiaccount on 3rd march to 4th march. 

On 5th march, the status changed to Incomplete and I again started to verify my application and found few sections like "partner points" and "Employment - Nominated occupations for points" were not selected with options. I again opted as "No" for partner points and also clearly selected which occupations are nominated for points. I again checked it before submitting it and took the printout for proof. 

After submission and fee payment, i checked the visa application link in Immiaccount (It opens a PDF document of the filled in Visa application), the above said sections were shown as empty in this document. But my earlier pdf clearly shows the selection being done.

1) Has anyone encountered this kind of issue earlier?

2) Is there anyone who is submitting visa application like me?

3) Will this have any impact on my visa processing?

4) Experts please advice, is there any immi account support mail where we can highlight this issue. 

5) Is there anyone else who has got same problem?


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hi Friends,

I have 10 yrs of experience in IT.
I worked for one company of six months(Mar2014 to Sep2014) . With mutual understanding they offered cash instead of putting in to bank account and I have been told to the company that I will leave company at any point of time by giving short notice period.
MY ACS is done and I got my ITA on 70 points
My Conusltancy is asking me to provide bank statement, or tax document for that period which I really don't have, I am worried regarding this.. Please guys help me with your experience.

Note: The Company is ready to answer any question if they get any call,email or thirdy party verification.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazeyadi

*Visa 189*

Hi

Medicals - 07 Sep 2016
Application submitted - 22nd Sep 2016
CO assigned - 04 Oct 2016 - asking for more documents
All docs attached - 15 Oct 2016

Its been over 4 months now and status is still 'Assessment in progress'. My health declarations shows as 'Incomplete' although if I view it says medicals are finalized and no action is required on this.

Does anyone know if there a delay in the processing of 189 visa applications?

What is the best method of finding the delay apart from sending an email to the GSM border ID?

Many Thanks


----------



## megafunz

Hi All,
If I'm applying for 189 category by March 2017 end with 60 points, is there any chance to get invite before May 2017? I'm going to apply under 263111 code, where the website shows just 144 pending invitation for this year.


----------



## shrinivaskk

megafunz said:


> Hi All,
> If I'm applying for 189 category by March 2017 end with 60 points, is there any chance to get invite before May 2017? I'm going to apply under 263111 code, where the website shows just 144 pending invitation for this year.


Not a possibility this year. 
Cutoff was for 65 points. I suggest, you upgrade your PTE exam results and score well to get atleast 70 points to get an invite. 

Else, you will have to wait for next year cycle.


----------



## shrinivaskk

shrinivaskk said:


> *My Health Declaration - e Medical client error
> *
> 
> On click of 'Organize Your Health Examinations' link Im getting an error 'Your Request Cannot be processed at this time – Please try again later'.
> 
> Tried everything like closing the browser, restarting the machine. Even logged from some other machine.
> Waiting for 10hrs - Still the issue is same.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue? Should I wait for some more time as it seems to be a system issue?
> 
> Please advise.


eMedical client error is still the same. 

Has anyone been able to access the site and create HAP IDs either yesterday or today? 

Is there any link to report this known issue to DIBP? 

Looks like after their scheduled maintenance, most of the issues have popped up. 

Thanks


----------



## sounddonor

shrinivaskk said:


> eMedical client error is still the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to access the site and create HAP IDs either yesterday or today?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any link to report this known issue to DIBP?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like after their scheduled maintenance, most of the issues have popped up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I generated HAP ID today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shafiq_prog

yasir99m said:


> I am also on the same bandwagon ! waiting status still received employment verification done since once month HR responded positively on same day yet no update all docs uploaded on front including medical form 80, 1221 I am assuming patience is the key here
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??



hi brother , can you tell me how you know about employment verification ? did they call or sending email ,also did the DIBP let you know that there is a employment Verification ? 

regards


----------



## shafiq_prog

*hi*



yasir99m said:


> I am also on the same bandwagon ! waiting status still received employment verification done since once month HR responded positively on same day yet no update all docs uploaded on front including medical form 80, 1221 I am assuming patience is the key here
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??



hi brother , can you tell me how you know about employment verification ? did they call or sending email ,also did the DIBP let you know that there is a employment Verification ? 

regards


----------



## abhishekv

Saqibsa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need info/help regarding below query.
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI and got invitation for sub class 189. In my EOI I have mentioned current employment designation i.e "Manager Optimization" for entire employment period (8 years).
> 
> But during that period I've had various promotions starting from "Officer" till I became "manager".
> 
> But in Visa application I have provide details breakup wise starting from "officer , sr. officer till Manager" with tenures for that eight years with same employee.
> 
> Do I need to provide same details breakup wise in EOI or it not will impact visa application.


Hi Saqibsa

Do you mind sharing how you dealt with this and what worked?

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk

sanjeewa said:


> I generated HAP ID today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sanjeewa,
Have u already lodged the visa?
How did u do that? 
Any particular browser issue I'm facing through? 
Or do you suggest, I create a new application? (Considering I've already created two applications now and still encountering the same error?

Kindly help... 
Thanks bro


----------



## sounddonor

shrinivaskk said:


> Sanjeewa,
> 
> Have u already lodged the visa?
> 
> How did u do that?
> 
> Any particular browser issue I'm facing through?
> 
> Or do you suggest, I create a new application? (Considering I've already created two applications now and still encountering the same error?
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly help...
> 
> Thanks bro




Yes I already lodged visa week ago. Then today I generated HAP ID . I used chrome 

Don't create a new account that will lead to confuse I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

sanjeewa said:


> Yes I already lodged visa week ago. Then today I generated HAP ID . I used chrome
> 
> Don't create a new account that will lead to confuse I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh ok.. Thanks bro !
I'm using the same immi account. But I haven't lodged my visa as I'm waiting for 1-2 documents to arrive. 
I thought of getting the medicals done before the visa lodging. 

Thanks


----------



## Saadi

shrinivaskk said:


> eMedical client error is still the same.
> 
> Has anyone been able to access the site and create HAP IDs either yesterday or today?
> 
> Is there any link to report this known issue to DIBP?
> 
> Looks like after their scheduled maintenance, most of the issues have popped up.
> 
> Thanks


You can only generate HAP IDs from My Health Declaration before you lodge your visa application. Otherwise, you need to wait for the CO to request medical.


----------



## Nmonga32

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. Me and my wife have applied for an Australian PR. Till date things have been moving pretty quick and now we are in the final stage. Different stages as follows: 

Electrical Engineer, 60 points
EOI: 24 Dec 2016
Invite: 4 Jan 2017
Visa lodged: 9 Feb 2017 (post marriage certificate and passport update)
CO contact: 18 Feb 2017 (Request for PCC, Medicals and Form 80)
Documents uploaded: 4 Mar 2017
Health examination clearance: 9 Mar 2017

Please let me know when can I expect a grant from CO? Will there be any additional requirements?


----------



## vikaschandra

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Me and my wife have applied for an Australian PR. Till date things have been moving pretty quick and now we are in the final stage. Different stages as follows:
> 
> Electrical Engineer, 60 points
> EOI: 24 Dec 2016
> Invite: 4 Jan 2017
> Visa lodged: 9 Feb 2017 (post marriage certificate and passport update)
> CO contact: 18 Feb 2017 (Request for PCC, Medicals and Form 80)
> Documents uploaded: 4 Mar 2017
> Health examination clearance: 9 Mar 2017
> 
> Please let me know when can I expect a grant from CO? Will there be any additional requirements?


Grant could come in a day, a week a month or more no one can give you definite timeline..


----------



## Sharoon Gill

shrinivaskk said:


> eMedical client error is still the same.
> 
> Has anyone been able to access the site and create HAP IDs either yesterday or today?
> 
> Is there any link to report this known issue to DIBP?
> 
> Looks like after their scheduled maintenance, most of the issues have popped up.
> 
> Thanks


What part does it show error on? After you filled the form, it is of 7 pages I guess

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvo

hello,

pls, i do receive my pay by hand bcos i work i small it firm.
wot do i need to present as employment proof


----------



## vikaschandra

pvo said:


> hello,
> 
> pls, i do receive my pay by hand bcos i work i small it firm.
> wot do i need to present as employment proof


Pay slip, salary certificate, tax records if available would serve the purpose


----------



## pvo

tnx alot.
either of the 3 or all?


----------



## raj_8747

I received CO assigned email on Feb 25th,but still application status is "received",is it not supposed? to change to "assessment in progress"?


----------



## NP101

Can we speak to the CO to ask about our case progress?
If yes then how?


----------



## shrinivaskk

Saadi said:


> You can only generate HAP IDs from My Health Declaration before you lodge your visa application. Otherwise, you need to wait for the CO to request medical.


Not necessary. 
One can create HAP ID after submitting the application also. No need to wait for CO. 

BTW, I'm trying to create HAP ID before submitting the application. But the eMedical client is throwing me an error message.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Sharoon Gill said:


> What part does it show error on? After you filled the form, it is of 7 pages I guess
> 
> Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sharoon.. .
This is after I've filled the Health declaration form. 
It is giving me the error message when I click on 'Organize health assessment'. 
When I go to eMedical client. The website throws up the error message - Your request cannot be fulfilled. Please try again later. 

See attached. 
I'm a bit apprehensive now as it is more than 2 days that I've filled this application. But still the same error message. 

Is there any contact where I can report this bug?


----------



## shrinivaskk

eMedical client error - Still prevails. 

However, I've found the technical support form and have reported this issue. 

ImmiAccount Technical Support Form

Hope to get a response from them and get it resolved.


----------



## CTK

kvirlive said:


> You do not need to fill 47A, if you have already included your dependent in primary application of skill-select and filled form 80 and 1221 for both.


ok thanks .
Had no clue about that form.I have finally submitted everything for the application.IPCC & AFP and medicals done and submitted.


----------



## vijay4055

*Need more information*

Hi , 

Need some help, 

I got an answer from Immigration officer asking for require access to verify scores. 

I have already sent the scores after my PTE test. 

I rang the pTe customer service and asked, they said they will resend the information today and gave me an order number. Can anyone tel me how to liaise back to the immigration case officer ?? 

thanks
in advance 

Vijay


----------



## vijay4055

*Information from case officer*

hi all, 

can anyone advise how long willl the case officer take once the information asked by him is send again ? 

i applied on 8th feb and then i got back from him on 21 feb for more information and then i send him back on 23 feb . 

can you please let me know when he will approve? does anyone know the time frame 

thanks

vijay


----------



## NP101

vijay4055 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need some help,
> 
> I got an answer from Immigration officer asking for require access to verify scores.
> 
> I have already sent the scores after my PTE test.
> 
> I rang the pTe customer service and asked, they said they will resend the information today and gave me an order number. Can anyone tel me how to liaise back to the immigration case officer ??
> 
> thanks
> in advance
> 
> Once that order no generated and emailed to you then save it in PDF or in other required format and Send it to DIBP
> You can send it by yourself too through PTE account but if it's already been sent then you can't send it again I guess
> Hope this help


----------



## Gop

Following


----------



## rmg123

Krish29 said:


> Dude, i understand your frustration...
> 
> One of our forum mate and myself lodged visa application at same time, he got acknowledgement email exactly after 2 weeks from a CO that documents have been received by them.. but I didn't get any email so far... Both of ours application status are still showing as received... Im kinda your situation that someone looked into my file or what?
> 
> DIBP is working in a mysterious way...no body could crack it... Yesterday, You would have seen a post from a person who applied from USA hv got visa grant in 4 days.. what? I agree, it's a low risk country.. last week, i found in immi tracker that a guy from Nigeria had got grant in 20 days though it is a high risk country...
> 
> I believe, we will get some updates on Monday... As they committed that new processing times will provide more details on status... Lets wait for some more days..
> 
> untill then you can try to reach them by someway... As far i know they rarely provide updates in email...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks.
I don't have any hopes from the updates by DIBP related to processing times, it will give a broad number on overall statistics imho. Wish they actually provided detailed updates for each case on immiaccount, that way they would get less calls emails from anxious people. Btw, Monday is a public holiday in Australia 

I was able to get through on the call centre to at least tell me which team my case is allocated to, and believe me it took lot of good social skills to get the iron lady on the phone to budge from giving me static answers. Again I know her job is tough too getting endless stream of calls, but personally for my peace of mind I had to. She mentioned it seems no CO has looked at my file yet :gossip:


----------



## rmg123

ashishjain said:


> I thought so exactly too in my case... Open and shut case however then they requested a letter which was already uploaded (Spouse's English Proof)
> 
> You don't need to blast IDs and need to email a specific case officer. They now have the single email address for correspondence. Earlier the email addresses were like ([email protected]) and hence one need to know which team and case officer are looking at your case to drop the email.
> 
> However, now you can email to the new email address which is common across teams of DIBP i.e. [email protected] (PM'd you)
> 
> Do not worry, you are either going to assist them or the email gets ignored. Definitely, they will not be irritated.


Thank you so much!
Do you know the when its mentioned that the average processing time is 90 days, do they mean 90 working days? Because it has now been 90 days since I lodged but 60 work days only. I want to wait 90days+15days before getting depressed 
Monday is again a holiday.


----------



## vijay4055

NP101 said:


> vijay4055 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Need some help,
> 
> I got an answer from Immigration officer asking for require access to verify scores.
> 
> I have already sent the scores after my PTE test.
> 
> I rang the pTe customer service and asked, they said they will resend the information today and gave me an order number. Can anyone tel me how to liaise back to the immigration case officer ??
> 
> thanks
> in advance
> 
> Once that order no generated and emailed to you then save it in PDF or in other required format and Send it to DIBP
> You can send it by yourself too through PTE account but if it's already been sent then you can't send it again I guess
> Hope this help
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , i took a copy of the order number and uploaded in Immi account. Also, i have confirmed with PTe that my scores has been sent.
> 
> Could you please advise what will be processing time ?
Click to expand...


----------



## NP101

vijay4055 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vijay4055 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Need some help,
> 
> I got an answer from Immigration officer asking for require access to verify scores.
> 
> I have already sent the scores after my PTE test.
> 
> I rang the pTe customer service and asked, they said they will resend the information today and gave me an order number. Can anyone tel me how to liaise back to the immigration case officer ??
> 
> thanks
> in advance
> 
> Once that order no generated and emailed to you then save it in PDF or in other required format and Send it to DIBP
> You can send it by yourself too through PTE account but if it's already been sent then you can't send it again I guess
> Hope this help
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks , i took a copy of the order number and uploaded in Immi account. Also, i have confirmed with PTe that my scores has been sent.
> 
> Could you please advise what will be processing time ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea depends mate 2 to 6 weeks if nothing else is required
Click to expand...


----------



## yasir99m

shafiq_prog said:


> hi brother , can you tell me how you know about employment verification ? did they call or sending email ,also did the DIBP let you know that there is a employment Verification ?
> 
> regards


Hi Shafiq,
No DIBP did not informed me they first called on my cell from, a guy from Islamabad AHC, then they emailed HR against which HR dept informed me. 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## hasansins

yasir99m said:


> Hi Shafiq,
> No DIBP did not informed me they first called on my cell from, a guy from Islamabad AHC, then they emailed HR against which HR dept informed me.
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


When they called you what did they ask?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Quick question, do we need to show first cousin (Australian Citizen) in our 189 application?? If yes where?


----------



## fugitive_4u

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question, do we need to show first cousin (Australian Citizen) in our 189 application?? If yes where?


Not in your application, but in Form-80 you can mention the same wherein it asks a question about relatives and Friends


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

fugitive_4u said:


> Not in your application, but in Form-80 you can mention the same wherein it asks a question about relatives and Friends


What if someone missed it accidentally?? What should he do?


----------



## Krish29

Good that you get some info... We will have to wait n see about the changes..they are gonna make.. :fingerscrossed:

BTW, Monday is not a holiday for DIBP..

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia



rmg123 said:


> Thanks.
> I don't have any hopes from the updates by DIBP related to processing times, it will give a broad number on overall statistics imho. Wish they actually provided detailed updates for each case on immiaccount, that way they would get less calls emails from anxious people. Btw, Monday is a public holiday in Australia
> 
> I was able to get through on the call centre to at least tell me which team my case is allocated to, and believe me it took lot of good social skills to get the iron lady on the phone to budge from giving me static answers. Again I know her job is tough too getting endless stream of calls, but personally for my peace of mind I had to. She mentioned it seems no CO has looked at my file yet :gossip:


----------



## vsangwan

vijay4055 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need some help,
> 
> I got an answer from Immigration officer asking for require access to verify scores.
> 
> I have already sent the scores after my PTE test.
> 
> I rang the pTe customer service and asked, they said they will resend the information today and gave me an order number. Can anyone tel me how to liaise back to the immigration case officer ??
> 
> thanks
> in advance
> 
> Vijay


Didn't you upload the detailed Score report from PTE while loding the application?
If yes, what else did they need? ANybody else had similar exerience?


----------



## Arvind6488

vireshsangwan said:


> Didn't you upload the detailed Score report from PTE while loding the application?
> If yes, what else did they need? ANybody else had similar exerience?


I had a similar situation and ask from the CO. Though I had loaded the soft copy of the PTE results, I was requested to share the PTE results from Pearson Website directly with DIBP.

I had to then place a request in PTE site to send the scores to DIBP. Post this, I had responded to the CO with the acknowledgement letter from Pearson with Request Order number mentioned.


----------



## aumelb1

What a cozy day today. Anyone got news about their grant ?


----------



## vikaschandra

pvo said:


> tnx alot.
> either of the 3 or all?


try to get whatever you can..not necessarily all that was mentioned


----------



## vikaschandra

NP101 said:


> Can we speak to the CO to ask about our case progress?
> If yes then how?


No you cannot. All you can do is speak to a call center representative


----------



## vikaschandra

vijay4055 said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anyone advise how long willl the case officer take once the information asked by him is send again ?
> 
> i applied on 8th feb and then i got back from him on 21 feb for more information and then i send him back on 23 feb .
> 
> can you please let me know when he will approve? does anyone know the time frame
> 
> thanks
> 
> vijay


from 4 weeks to 12 weeks could be anytime


----------



## mavrik5

*Favourable response from ACS without comment on the education*

I am not sure why ACS didn't comment on my education although they accessed the report as positive. Secondly they hinted me to join ACS as member -

ACS Membership
Your Skills Assessment result indicates you may be eligible for Membership as an ACS Certified Professional.

Reply 1
Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting :confused2: the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).


Reply 2
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. lane:

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/01 - 03/05 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: Svc Info Developer
Employer: Hewlett Packard Globalsoft Pvt. Ltd.
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/05 - 12/06 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Xchanging Solutions Pte Limited
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 05/08 - 06/09 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst Leader
Employer: CSC Corporation
Country: USA

Dates: 07/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: Linchpin Engineering Solutions Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: Emerio Globesoft Pte Ltd
Country: SINGAPORE


----------



## kamalsingh6327

Dear all

I lodged my 189 visa application on 21/10/2016.
CO contact on 7/11/2016 for additional documents
Provided all the documents on 15/11/2016.
Since then i am waiting for my visa grant
Its been 4.5 months.
I am very much worried.

Any suggestions ??


----------



## mavrik5

*Favourable response from ACS without comment on the education*

Education - MBA from US (2015), BE from India (1999) and 6 months diploma (Post Graduate Diploma in Advanced Software Design and Development, 2000) from ER&DCI India

I am not sure why ACS didn't comment on my education although they accessed the report as positive. Secondly they hinted me to join ACS as member -

ACS Membership
Your Skills Assessment result indicates you may be eligible for Membership as an ACS Certified Professional.

Reply 1
Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting :confused2: the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).


Reply 2
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. lane:

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/01 - 03/05 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: Svc Info Developer
Employer: Hewlett Packard Globalsoft Pvt. Ltd.
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/05 - 12/06 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Xchanging Solutions Pte Limited
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 05/08 - 06/09 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst Leader
Employer: CSC Corporation
Country: USA

Dates: 07/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: Linchpin Engineering Solutions Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: Emerio Globesoft Pte Ltd
Country: SINGAPORE


----------



## mavrik5

*Favourable response from ACS without comment on the education*

_*Education *_- MBA from US (2015), BE from India (1999) and 6 months diploma (Post Graduate Diploma in Advanced Software Design and Development, 2000) from ER&DCI India

I am not sure why ACS didn't comment on my education although they accessed the report as positive. Secondly they hinted me to join ACS as member -

ACS Membership
Your Skills Assessment result indicates you may be eligible for Membership as an ACS Certified Professional.

Reply 1
Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting :confused2: the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).


Reply 2
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. lane:

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/01 - 03/05 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: Svc Info Developer
Employer: Hewlett Packard Globalsoft Pvt. Ltd.
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/05 - 12/06 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Xchanging Solutions Pte Limited
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 05/08 - 06/09 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst Leader
Employer: CSC Corporation
Country: USA

Dates: 07/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: Linchpin Engineering Solutions Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: Emerio Globesoft Pte Ltd
Country: SINGAPORE


----------



## aumelb1

mavrik5 said:


> _*Education *_- MBA from US (2015), BE from India (1999) and 6 months diploma (Post Graduate Diploma in Advanced Software Design and Development, 2000) from ER&DCI India
> 
> I am not sure why ACS didn't comment on my education although they accessed the report as positive. Secondly they hinted me to join ACS as member -
> 
> ACS Membership
> Your Skills Assessment result indicates you may be eligible for Membership as an ACS Certified Professional.
> 
> Reply 1
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting :confused2: the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).
> 
> 
> Reply 2
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. lane:
> 
> The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/01 - 03/05 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Svc Info Developer
> Employer: Hewlett Packard Globalsoft Pvt. Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/05 - 12/06 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Xchanging Solutions Pte Limited
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 06/09 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: Programmer Analyst Leader
> Employer: CSC Corporation
> Country: USA
> 
> Dates: 07/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: Linchpin Engineering Solutions Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/11 - 04/14 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer: Emerio Globesoft Pte Ltd
> Country: SINGAPORE



Great mate!!!Good luck with you visa!!!


----------



## cicc

Not sure why did ACS not recognise your education, google for "acs assessment guidelines", its the first pdf. Check out especially section 8. Qualifications.

By offering RPL they seem to be willing to acknowlegde some of your work experiece in place of your diploma(s) and count the following years as professional work experience in your chosen ANZSCO code. To achieve this they advise yout to change your application to RPL.


----------



## shrinivaskk

*eMedical Error*



shrinivaskk said:


> Thanks Sharoon.. .
> This is after I've filled the Health declaration form.
> It is giving me the error message when I click on 'Organize health assessment'.
> When I go to eMedical client. The website throws up the error message - Your request cannot be fulfilled. Please try again later.
> 
> See attached.
> I'm a bit apprehensive now as it is more than 2 days that I've filled this application. But still the same error message.
> 
> Is there any contact where I can report this bug?


Finally reported to Technical support team and they fixed it immediately. 

Now will get medical assessment cleared and file the visa.


----------



## shrinivaskk

*Page 10/17 of online application form. 

Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*

1. Has anyone filled the information about their parents? or Parents in law ?
2. If filled, do I need to provide Form 47A for each and every dependant?
3. Can we exclude this section itself? Rather I choose not to declare any dependants who are NOT traveling to australia?

Thanks


----------



## pradeep.unni

Newuser123 said:


> Just got the lucky golden mail... Visa 489 granted. Direct grant....Visa app submitted on 23rd Feb 👍👍.


Congratulations


----------



## sharmison

It has been a frustrating day for me. Got CO contact today for Evidence of Employment, which is already provided to them. Not sure what more they want?

Lodged on 13th No 2016, First CO contact on 24th Nov, asking for last 8 year Bank Statement as evidence for salary credit, provided them last 6 years bank statement on 4th December.

Then second CO contact on 25th Jan 2017, asking for Wife's Singapore PCC, provided them on 8th Feb, and since then was waiting as in most of the case, I saw they ask for PCC in the end.

Now again today, third CO contact and this time they asked for the evidence of employment for my current job:

Below is in my request checklist:
============
*Evidence of employment*

The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.

_Senior Software Engineer [xxxx]- Singapore from June 2012 - current._

Please provide the following documents to support your employment claims for this employer: copy of your employment contract/employment reference or certificate of service that states what position you hold.

Evidence can include, but are not limited to:

● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.
===========

Don't know what extra they require from me now as I had already uploaded, employment reference, all pay slips, all tax returns, bank statements.

Did anyone else too had this kind of experience that instead of uploading the document, CO came back asking for it. If yes, how did you handled it??


----------



## JayV1981

*Grant received !!*

Hi All, 
Received my grant today. Below are my timelines. Since my consultant took care of everything, I have never posted anything in this group. But I have been going through this forum to look at the visa grant timelines and trying to predict my own visa grant date. Hopefully, my timelines below can be an input for many who are still waiting. 
Good luck to everyone! 

*Job code*: 261111
*ACS*: 4-Nov-2016
*PTE*: R85, W90, S90, L90 17-Nov-2016
*EOI submitted*: 30-Nov-2016 70 points
*Invite received*: 21 Dec 2016 
*Visa lodged*: 12 Jan 2017
*Medicals*: 23-Jan-2017
*CO contact for medicals*: 30 Jan 2017
*Information provided by hospital*: 30 Jan 2017
*Grant*: 10 March 2017 (6.45 AM IST.. for those like me who also look at the clock)
*IED*: 10 January 2018


----------



## vikaschandra

sharmison said:


> It has been a frustrating day for me. Got CO contact today for Evidence of Employment, which is already provided to them. Not sure what more they want?
> 
> Lodged on 13th No 2016, First CO contact on 24th Nov, asking for last 8 year Bank Statement as evidence for salary credit, provided them last 6 years bank statement on 4th December.
> 
> Then second CO contact on 25th Jan 2017, asking for Wife's Singapore PCC, provided them on 8th Feb, and since then was waiting as in most of the case, I saw they ask for PCC in the end.
> 
> Now again today, third CO contact and this time they asked for the evidence of employment for my current job:
> 
> Below is in my request checklist:
> ============
> *Evidence of employment*
> 
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment claims. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> 
> _Senior Software Engineer [xxxx]- Singapore from June 2012 - current._
> 
> Please provide the following documents to support your employment claims for this employer: copy of your employment contract/employment reference or certificate of service that states what position you hold.
> 
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.
> ===========
> 
> Don't know what extra they require from me now as I had already uploaded, employment reference, all pay slips, all tax returns, bank statements.
> 
> Did anyone else too had this kind of experience that instead of uploading the document, CO came back asking for it. If yes, how did you handled it??


Reason for CO asking for the evidences again could be cause they were not satisfied with what was provided earlier or were not able to verify it. Get a new Service Certificate prepared by your HR and share it with your CO include the latest pay slips, tax documents if any any recognition letters etc


----------



## yasir99m

hasansins said:


> When they called you what did they ask?


Hi,
It was very basic verification, whats your current designation , responsibilities, and salary.
thats about it.

I am not sure how much long they will take after verification some people here told me 12-16 weeks that is alot of wait !! considering HR replied positively on same day its been a month since with no update  :fingerscrossed:

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## Krish29

My understanding, this should not be a problem.

DIBP will definitely reject those who have transmittable diseases.. its not the case for your friend.. Experts can confirm this.. 



Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Asking on behalf of a friend. Seeking for some advise. My friend has applied for Visa 189. Lodged her Visa already. During their medicals the doctor asked about a cut in her husband's abdomen. Her husband went for an operation when he was 10 years old. There was a growth in his stomach and it was removed. Together with the growth one of his kidney was removed too as the growth was around the kidney. The growth sample was sent to US for check and it was confirm it was not cancerious. This was 28 years ago. Her husband is healthy from then till now. Urine test during medical came out normal. But my friend is worried as in the report the doc has stated about the cut and operation. Will this cause any problem? I've heard about many ppl with 1 kidney living healthy life. Will this cause their Visa to be rejected?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sharmison

vikaschandra said:


> Reason for CO asking for the evidences again could be cause they were not satisfied with what was provided earlier or were not able to verify it. Get a new Service Certificate prepared by your HR and share it with your CO include the latest pay slips, tax documents if any any recognition letters etc


Thanks for the suggestion.

Ya I am trying for a new employment letter from my HR.

During lodging, for my current employment I had provided all the payslips (till october 2016), all the tax return, Statutory declaration (the same which is used in ACS skill assessment in August 2016). I got the SD signed by one of my managers ( as my immediate line manager rejected my request that time to have such letter prepared by HR) and got it notarized. later during first CO contact provided all the bank statements which showed salary credit for my current employment.

I am guessing that because of the SD, the CO have asked for fresh evidence. Since now i have a new line manager, I spoke to him today and explained my situation and he is ready to approve my request. So hoping that by Tuesday/Wednesday, I will have this ready (as Monday being Holiday in India), and will upload this too along with latest payslips/tax document/latest bank statement.

Hopefully this would be enough to satisfy them.

Can someone clarify below:
1. after every CO contact, when I upload the document in Immiaccount and click "Information Provided", I also reply the email that was received ([email protected]) - as per me this should be fine, or sending email along with clicking Information Provided delays your processing??

2. My company was being taken over by another company during the week I lodged my visa, but legally the entity name was not changed that time. Now it has changed, so starting from Feb 2017, I am getting payslip having new company's name. While taking a employment Letter from HR, should I also ask him to give another letter where they will mention the company name is changed from <old> to <New> .

Any help or suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## sharmison

JayV1981 said:


> Hi All,
> Received my grant today. Below are my timelines. Since my consultant took care of everything, I have never posted anything in this group. But I have been going through this forum to look at the visa grant timelines and trying to predict my own visa grant date. Hopefully, my timelines below can be an input for many who are still waiting.
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> *Job code*: 261111
> *ACS*: 4-Nov-2016
> *PTE*: R85, W90, S90, L90 17-Nov-2016
> *EOI submitted*: 30-Nov-2016 70 points
> *Invite received*: 21 Dec 2016
> *Visa lodged*: 12 Jan 2017
> *Medicals*: 23-Jan-2017
> *CO contact for medicals*: 30 Jan 2017
> *Information provided by hospital*: 30 Jan 2017
> *Grant*: 10 March 2017 (6.45 AM IST.. for those like me who also look at the clock)
> *IED*: 10 January 2018


Congrats Bro :rockon:


----------



## pradeep.unni

*New to the Gang*

Hi All, 
I am new to the gang and below are my timelines...

Job code: 261111
AGE: (25 Points)
ACS: 28-Nov-2016 (15 Points)
PTE: L88, R85, S90, W90 24-Jan-2017 (20 Points)
Education: (15 Points)
EOI submitted: 28-Jan-2017 75 points
Invite received: 1 Feb 2017 
Visa lodged: 2 Mar 2017
Medicals: 9-Mar-2017
CO Assigned/Contact: ?
Grant: :fingerscrossed:

Keeping my fingers crossed for Visa Grant email, hopefully a direct one.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

pradeep.unni said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the gang and below are my timelines...
> 
> Job code: 261111
> AGE: (25 Points)
> ACS: 28-Nov-2016 (15 Points)
> PTE: L88, R85, S90, W90 24-Jan-2017 (20 Points)
> Education: (15 Points)
> EOI submitted: 28-Jan-2017 75 points
> Invite received: 1 Feb 2017
> Visa lodged: 2 Mar 2017
> Medicals: 9-Mar-2017
> CO Assigned/Contact: ?
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for Visa Grant email, hopefully a direct one.


Welcome. We lodged the visa on the same day. Lets see now

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan

pradeep.unni said:


> hi all,
> i am new to the gang and below are my timelines...
> 
> Job code: 261111
> age: (25 points)
> acs: 28-nov-2016 (15 points)
> pte: L88, r85, s90, w90 24-jan-2017 (20 points)
> education: (15 points)
> eoi submitted: 28-jan-2017 75 points
> invite received: 1 feb 2017
> visa lodged: 2 mar 2017
> medicals: 9-mar-2017
> co assigned/contact: ?
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for visa grant email, hopefully a direct one.


pcc?


----------



## pradeep.unni

vireshsangwan said:


> pcc?


Oh yes, my bad!!
PCC Completed on 27-Feb-2017

Job code: 261111
AGE: (25 Points)
ACS: 28-Nov-2016 (15 Points)
PTE: L88, R85, S90, W90 24-Jan-2017 (20 Points)
Education: (15 Points)
EOI submitted: 28-Jan-2017 75 points
Invite received: 1 Feb 2017
PCC: 27-Feb-2017
Visa lodged: 2-Mar-2017
Medicals: 9-Mar-2017
CO Assigned/Contact: ?
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

sharmison said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Ya I am trying for a new employment letter from my HR.
> 
> During lodging, for my current employment I had provided all the payslips (till october 2016), all the tax return, Statutory declaration (the same which is used in ACS skill assessment in August 2016). I got the SD signed by one of my managers ( as my immediate line manager rejected my request that time to have such letter prepared by HR) and got it notarized. later during first CO contact provided all the bank statements which showed salary credit for my current employment.
> 
> I am guessing that because of the SD, the CO have asked for fresh evidence. Since now i have a new line manager, I spoke to him today and explained my situation and he is ready to approve my request. So hoping that by Tuesday/Wednesday, I will have this ready (as Monday being Holiday in India), and will upload this too along with latest payslips/tax document/latest bank statement.
> 
> Hopefully this would be enough to satisfy them.
> 
> Can someone clarify below:
> 1. after every CO contact, when I upload the document in Immiaccount and click "Information Provided", I also reply the email that was received ([email protected]) - as per me this should be fine, or sending email along with clicking Information Provided delays your processing??
> 
> 2. My company was being taken over by another company during the week I lodged my visa, but legally the entity name was not changed that time. Now it has changed, so starting from Feb 2017, I am getting payslip having new company's name. While taking a employment Letter from HR, should I also ask him to give another letter where they will mention the company name is changed from <old> to <New> .
> 
> Any help or suggestion will be appreciated


1. Upload the documents requested and click the information provided button that should suffice
2. Provide the letter of name change along with the SD


----------



## vikaschandra

JayV1981 said:


> Hi All,
> Received my grant today. Below are my timelines. Since my consultant took care of everything, I have never posted anything in this group. But I have been going through this forum to look at the visa grant timelines and trying to predict my own visa grant date. Hopefully, my timelines below can be an input for many who are still waiting.
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> *Job code*: 261111
> *ACS*: 4-Nov-2016
> *PTE*: R85, W90, S90, L90 17-Nov-2016
> *EOI submitted*: 30-Nov-2016 70 points
> *Invite received*: 21 Dec 2016
> *Visa lodged*: 12 Jan 2017
> *Medicals*: 23-Jan-2017
> *CO contact for medicals*: 30 Jan 2017
> *Information provided by hospital*: 30 Jan 2017
> *Grant*: 10 March 2017 (6.45 AM IST.. for those like me who also look at the clock)
> *IED*: 10 January 2018


Congratulations Jay


----------



## JMMB

Subscribing


----------



## Asalehin

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 21/10/2016.
> CO contact on 7/11/2016 for additional documents
> Provided all the documents on 15/11/2016.
> Since then i am waiting for my visa grant
> Its been 4.5 months.
> I am very much worried.
> 
> Any suggestions ??


Dude, 

did you try calling them? 

I have also been waiting for 1 month and 20 days 

Good luck


----------



## Jatinder582

261311 - Analyst Programmer 
189 - 65 points, 190 (NSW State Spons) - 70 points
EOI - Lodged on 26 Feb'2017

Have not got invite on 1 Mar'17 round, Any chances for 15th Mar round.


----------



## mohsin84

Asalehin said:


> Dude,
> 
> did you try calling them?
> 
> I have also been waiting for 1 month and 20 days
> 
> Good luck


I am waiting for 2 months 11 days. Everyday seems like a year


----------



## sanjeevneo

L 88 | R 73 | S 90 | W 78 :10
Age :30
BCA India | MIT AUS:15
2 Years Aus Degree:5
1 Year Aus Experience:5

Total:65


Do you guys think this is good enough to go ahead with the process for 261313?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

*Please Correct me???*

in average a CO looks back at a case, 28 days after He requested the Info?
CO asked for Medicals, PCC and Daughter Affidavits, since she is over 18 on 15th Feb 17, I submitted all by 28th Feb 17. I guess CO will look at my case again by 15th/16th March?? While reading here, I noticed that typically visa grant may come after 1.5 months for similar cases as me.. sure some are still waiting and some received a grant much quicker. but I am asking in Average? since all my employment is in Gulf (GCC), I am not sure if they do employment verification here..

Did any one working in UAE/ Qatar has his employment verified?


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

mohsin84 said:


> I am waiting for 2 months 11 days. Everyday seems like a year


Well I am not sure what takes them so long. do they have employment verification/ security clearances or any other check. not sure??


----------



## vikaschandra

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> *Please Correct me???*
> 
> in average a CO looks back at a case, 28 days after He requested the Info?
> CO asked for Medicals, PCC and Daughter Affidavits, since she is over 18 on 15th Feb 17, I submitted all by 28th Feb 17. I guess CO will look at my case again by 15th/16th March?? While reading here, I noticed that typically visa grant may come after 1.5 months for similar cases as me.. sure some are still waiting and some received a grant much quicker. but I am asking in Average? since all my employment is in Gulf (GCC), I am not sure if they do employment verification here..
> 
> Did any one working in UAE/ Qatar has his employment verified?


Answering your questions backwards Yes they do verification in UAE, Qatar other GCC. Usually the call would be from Dubai based Australian High commission. 

If those are he last piece of evidences required to close your case the grant could be seeing your inbox soon. The average processing time from day of visa lodge is 85 days


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Thank dear for answering, a friend of mine based in Dubai had no verification done by Australian Consultant Dubai, but I am hearing more and more that DIBP is doing so. I guess when they do verify it may take them more time.

In my case, my employment certificate from Dubai Company was signed by my ex-manager, who also left the company 1 year after me. whole management of my previous company changed. I am not sure if they are going to entertain any verification requests from Australia, as I have tried to obtain new Employment certificate from them and after 6 months chasing, i gave up and used old one.

so 85 days average will take me to end of April 17 (application lodged on 30th Jan 17)



vikaschandra said:


> Answering your questions backwards Yes they do verification in UAE, Qatar other GCC. Usually the call would be from Dubai based Australian High commission.
> 
> If those are he last piece of evidences required to close your case the grant could be seeing your inbox soon. The average processing time from day of visa lodge is 85 days


----------



## rmg123

Krish29 said:


> Good that you get some info... We will have to wait n see about the changes..they are gonna make.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW, Monday is not a holiday for DIBP..
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


In the link you posted it says

13 March 2017
Canberra Day Canberra 
March Public Holiday	Adelaide
Eight Hour Day Hobart
Labour Day	Melbourne
Service Centres Open

Not sure if "Service Centres Open" means just the customer care is open or entire DIBP is open. I have some friends who work in private offices and they are closed so assuming that govt would be closed too.


----------



## rmg123

While I sit and keep analyzing why my perfect application which I thought would be a direct grant is still pending for 90 days, I could not find anything serious.
But had one question if a case comes in future,
I have 8 month work exp in a Startup from 5 years ago. I do have a reference letter from them.
In case CO wants more documents for that I do not have any salary slip or anything.
Would in that case it be possible if I ask CO to ignore that experience?
That would not have any affect on my points as I have sufficient experience to cover, rather I had 70 points when I submitted my EOI and now I theoretically am at 75 due to gaining experience.
Suggestions?


----------



## vikaschandra

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Thank dear for answering, a friend of mine based in Dubai had no verification done by Australian Consultant Dubai, but I am hearing more and more that DIBP is doing so. I guess when they do verify it may take them more time.
> 
> In my case, my employment certificate from Dubai Company was signed by my ex-manager, who also left the company 1 year after me. whole management of my previous company changed. I am not sure if they are going to entertain any verification requests from Australia, as I have tried to obtain new Employment certificate from them and after 6 months chasing, i gave up and used old one.
> 
> so 85 days average will take me to end of April 17 (application lodged on 30th Jan 17)


Thats the average timeline it could be way before that or go beyond that too depending on the clarity with the case. 

These days verification have become very obvious most of the applicants tend to receive the calls from AHC. but again it is not mandatory for each applicant to go through this process depends on the Case Officer. Your case seems kind off complicated as no one in the company remains the same who can verify your employment. Possible that the call might go to the person who provided you the Employment certificate (if contact number is correct) if verification happens and AHC calls your HR thats when all you do is pray they give positive feedback..

You should be prepared as well in case they wish to perform a verification call directly with you


----------



## vikaschandra

rmg123 said:


> While I sit and keep analyzing why my perfect application which I thought would be a direct grant is still pending for 90 days, I could not find anything serious.
> But had one question if a case comes in future,
> I have 8 month work exp in a Startup from 5 years ago. I do have a reference letter from them.
> In case CO wants more documents for that I do not have any salary slip or anything.
> Would in that case it be possible if I ask CO to ignore that experience?
> That would not have any affect on my points as I have sufficient experience to cover, rather I had 70 points when I submitted my EOI and now I theoretically am at 75 due to gaining experience.
> Suggestions?


When you got invited would that particular episode make difference with your points? if No then it was a mistake that you have committed by claiming that part of employment considering you do not have adequate documents to prove the claim. 

If it did contribute to the points you claimed and got invited there is no option but to wait and watch and if CO asks for additional evidence you would need to provide it..


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Vikas, your feedback is very valuable..

my previous manager is no more working there or using the same contact details.

I hope the New HR in my previous company will look at the files and confirm I was working there as so and so. if they wish to cooperate with AHC they will confirm I was working there, if they dont care, they may say, we cant confirm or dont know or any BS answer... I have given all bank statements, offer letters/ contracts/ Dubai visa copies all supplementary proofs to confirm I was working there..

what can I expect them to ask, if they call directly to me? for verification.

bye the way, when I was trying to call them for new experience certificate, HR manager never attended my call, never replied to my emails... I wonder what will he do to AHC?



vikaschandra said:


> Thats the average timeline it could be way before that or go beyond that too depending on the clarity with the case.
> 
> These days verification have become very obvious most of the applicants tend to receive the calls from AHC. but again it is not mandatory for each applicant to go through this process depends on the Case Officer. Your case seems kind off complicated as no one in the company remains the same who can verify your employment. Possible that the call might go to the person who provided you the Employment certificate (if contact number is correct) if verification happens and AHC calls your HR thats when all you do is pray they give positive feedback..
> 
> You should be prepared as well in case they wish to perform a verification call directly with you


----------



## vikaschandra

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Vikas, your feedback is very valuable..
> 
> my previous manager is no more working there or using the same contact details.
> 
> I hope the New HR in my previous company will look at the files and confirm I was working there as so and so. if they wish to cooperate with AHC they will confirm I was working there, if they dont care, they may say, we cant confirm or dont know or any BS answer... I have given all bank statements, offer letters/ contracts/ Dubai visa copies all supplementary proofs to confirm I was working there..
> 
> what can I expect them to ask, if they call directly to me? for verification.
> 
> bye the way, when I was trying to call them for new experience certificate, HR manager never attended my call, never replied to my emails... I wonder what will he do to AHC?


Reading your last statement does not seem good thing.. just pray that AHC does not try to reach your HR. 

if they call you they might ask you about your Roles and Responsibilities, various dates etc.. best wishes with your application hope you get granted soon


----------



## gauravghai

JayV1981 said:


> Hi All,
> Received my grant today. Below are my timelines. Since my consultant took care of everything, I have never posted anything in this group. But I have been going through this forum to look at the visa grant timelines and trying to predict my own visa grant date. Hopefully, my timelines below can be an input for many who are still waiting.
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> *Job code*: 261111
> *ACS*: 4-Nov-2016
> *PTE*: R85, W90, S90, L90 17-Nov-2016
> *EOI submitted*: 30-Nov-2016 70 points
> *Invite received*: 21 Dec 2016
> *Visa lodged*: 12 Jan 2017
> *Medicals*: 23-Jan-2017
> *CO contact for medicals*: 30 Jan 2017
> *Information provided by hospital*: 30 Jan 2017
> *Grant*: 10 March 2017 (6.45 AM IST.. for those like me who also look at the clock)
> *IED*: 10 January 2018


Congratulations, did your consultant submit all the docs together? Or waited for medical for submission?


----------



## Numair16

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Vikas, your feedback is very valuable..
> 
> my previous manager is no more working there or using the same contact details.
> 
> I hope the New HR in my previous company will look at the files and confirm I was working there as so and so. if they wish to cooperate with AHC they will confirm I was working there, if they dont care, they may say, we cant confirm or dont know or any BS answer... I have given all bank statements, offer letters/ contracts/ Dubai visa copies all supplementary proofs to confirm I was working there..
> 
> what can I expect them to ask, if they call directly to me? for verification.
> 
> bye the way, when I was trying to call them for new experience certificate, HR manager never attended my call, never replied to my emails... I wonder what will he do to AHC?



Brother I would suggest that you visit your previous office and meet the HR manager because as per HR procedures it is their responsibility to verify your employment, if they are not responding to your emails you should visit them. Employment verification is the most tricky thing in this whole process. I am also very concerned about it because the employer I am currently working with does not have a very well established HR and most of the people in HR are turkish so they might not be able to communicate well in english. So I traced out who receives the call on the contact mentioned on the letterhead and asked one person in HR to tell that guy to redirect the call to him whenever they receive a call from Australian embassy or high commission. I am still very concerned about it but this is the best I could do. I would suggest you do the same.

I have already been contacted by CO for medicals so I guess they are fine with everything else. 

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## vikaschandra

Numair16 said:


> Brother I would suggest that you visit your previous office and meet the HR manager because as per HR procedures it is their responsibility to verify your employment, if they are not responding to your emails you should visit them. Employment verification is the most tricky thing in this whole process. I am also very concerned about it because the employer I am currently working with does not have a very well established HR and most of the people in HR are turkish so they might not be able to communicate well in english. So I traced out who receives the call on the contact mentioned on the letterhead and asked one person in HR to tell that guy to redirect the call to him whenever they receive a call from Australian embassy or high commission. I am still very concerned about it but this is the best I could do. I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> I have already been contacted by CO for medicals so I guess they are fine with everything else.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Your suggestion is good if that could be done to meet the Hr, explain the situation and let them know the possibility of AHC reaching rhem for verification but I presume the applicant is in currently in Qatar and this employer is based in UAE might be little difficult for him to travel


----------



## Numair16

vikaschandra said:


> Your suggestion is good if that could be done to meet the Hr, explain the situation and let them know the possibility of AHC reaching rhem for verification but I presume the applicant is in currently in Qatar and this employer is based in UAE might be little difficult for him to travel


Its a 600 riyal 40 mins flight. I would totally do it if I were him.


----------



## Numair16

Btw can you guys tell me from your experience how long they are going to take after I submit my medicals? CO only asked for medicals, I have already completed the health assessment, the panel clinic will upload the results on Monday.


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Spouse : Degree during Employment*

Hi guys

My wife has a 1 year degree (regular) while she was working in IT company. Actually, she used to appear only for the examinations. :bowl:

While I was filling Form 80, it is asking for education details for spouse as well

1.) Shall I mention the same in her education? - In that case, there might be questions raised as both job and work cant run in parallel...? (will they even bother as long as I show marksheets (I dont have a degree either !)

2.) If I dont show, risk is that if in future, my wife intends to work in Oz on the basis of that degree, then since I had not mentioned it while visa lodge, it will be a different argument that time....?


----------



## sharmison

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Upload the documents requested and click the information provided button that should suffice
> 2. Provide the letter of name change along with the SD


Thanks Again. Ya I will be uploading the letter for name change along with the fresh employment letter.


----------



## cicc

Numair16 said:


> Btw can you guys tell me from your experience how long they are going to take after I submit my medicals? CO only asked for medicals, I have already completed the health assessment, the panel clinic will upload the results on Monday.


Average wait time after CO contact is about 85 days, though it also consists the cases where other documents are also requested.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Thank you brother for advise, well I have tried all, few old staff members are still there, tried pulling in some old references, Contacted HR director in Cooperate office. No one cares.. I involved a senior manager from sister company (a friend) but still they didnt provided me updated experience certificate.

I have no control over who receives call at my old company, junior staff from Pakistan/ India are not in a position to make any difference. I will still try to contact this junior staff (reported to me then) to do me this favour and confirm my employment when call directed to him. but arranging all this may not be possible. 

Current company no issues, HR manager will confirm here no issues. in Dubai people only care as long as one is there. blood became white.



Numair16 said:


> Brother I would suggest that you visit your previous office and meet the HR manager because as per HR procedures it is their responsibility to verify your employment, if they are not responding to your emails you should visit them. Employment verification is the most tricky thing in this whole process. I am also very concerned about it because the employer I am currently working with does not have a very well established HR and most of the people in HR are turkish so they might not be able to communicate well in english. So I traced out who receives the call on the contact mentioned on the letterhead and asked one person in HR to tell that guy to redirect the call to him whenever they receive a call from Australian embassy or high commission. I am still very concerned about it but this is the best I could do. I would suggest you do the same.
> 
> I have already been contacted by CO for medicals so I guess they are fine with everything else.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

I have also provided all, as requested in CO first contact, what i understood is that in average it takes 85 days from Application submission. I see some people receiving within a week after submitting documents to CO and some are still waiting. mostly I see people from subcontinent get grant after 1.5 month of submitting documents to CO (documents required through 1st CO Contact). If no complications for me, I expect by end of April a Grant (IN).

I hope they dont ask further requirements, my friend (granted recently) said if they only ask for medicals and PCC, that means all other documents are OK for them?? Is it Correct, any other experiences??



Numair16 said:


> Btw can you guys tell me from your experience how long they are going to take after I submit my medicals? CO only asked for medicals, I have already completed the health assessment, the panel clinic will upload the results on Monday.


----------



## vikaschandra

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My wife has a 1 year degree (regular) while she was working in IT company. Actually, she used to appear only for the examinations. :bowl:
> 
> While I was filling Form 80, it is asking for education details for spouse as well
> 
> 1.) Shall I mention the same in her education? - In that case, there might be questions raised as both job and work cant run in parallel...? (will they even bother as long as I show marksheets (I dont have a degree either !)
> 
> 2.) If I dont show, risk is that if in future, my wife intends to work in Oz on the basis of that degree, then since I had not mentioned it while visa lodge, it will be a different argument that time....?


Are you claiming partner points?

If not then it should be absolutely fine. Just mention that on form 80 and form 1221. CO will not question it and post PR grant she wil have any difficulty finding job in AU


----------



## shrinivaskk

Jatinder582 said:


> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 189 - 65 points, 190 (NSW State Spons) - 70 points
> EOI - Lodged on 26 Feb'2017
> 
> Have not got invite on 1 Mar'17 round, Any chances for 15th Mar round.


Can be expected in April 1st or 2nd Round.


----------



## JayV1981

gauravghai said:


> Congratulations, did your consultant submit all the docs together? Or waited for medical for submission?


Yes, he submitted all the docs together except the medicals. So it was lodged on 12th Jan with all docs after which he gave me the HAP id. I then went ahead with the earliest medical appointment on 23 Jan.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Anyone know how to add a signed PDF page in form 80? 
Rest all are typed in editable PDF file. But the only signature page has been printed and signed. 

Can anyone recommend me a tool to do it on macbook pease?

Thanks


----------



## gauravghai

JayV1981 said:


> Yes, he submitted all the docs together except the medicals. So it was lodged on 12th Jan with all docs after which he gave me the HAP id. I then went ahead with the earliest medical appointment on 23 Jan.


Which consultant did you hire? Actually mine is also a similar case which is handled by a consultant. You can refer my signature for same.

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## JMMB

Hi.

I have few queries wih respect to visa application. 

1. Is it possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation ? I mean is there some kind of visa invitation proof to be submitted along with PCC application ?

2. Is it mandatory for all applicants to submit PCC or only if CO asks ?? 

3. Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name amended on my passport after marriage to prove husband and wife relation ? 

4. Other than marriage certificate what other proof can we submit to prove this relation ? I m thinking of opening a joint bank account.

Seniors please suggest. 

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

vikaschandra said:


> Are you claiming partner points?
> 
> If not then it should be absolutely fine. Just mention that on form 80 and form 1221. CO will not question it and post PR grant she wil have any difficulty finding job in AU


No I am not claiming partner points.
I believe there's a typo in your response and you mean "..she will NOT have any..."

Well, there aren't any documents to be uploaded for spouse's work ex, however, we need to upload the education documents (degree + transcripts). I do have the marksheet for this education, not the degree (and I cant get this sitting here in the UK!). What do you reckon?


----------



## snowingreen

JMMB said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have few queries wih respect to visa application.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation ? I mean is there some kind of visa invitation proof to be submitted along with PCC application ?
> 
> 2. Is it mandatory for all applicants to submit PCC or only if CO asks ??
> 
> 3. Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name amended on my passport after marriage to prove husband and wife relation ?
> 
> 4. Other than marriage certificate what other proof can we submit to prove this relation ? I m thinking of opening a joint bank account.
> 
> Seniors please suggest.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Is it possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation ? I mean is there some kind of visa invitation proof to be submitted along with PCC application ? No. They didnt ask me any proof.


----------



## Phattu_tota

Phattu_tota said:


> No I am not claiming partner points.
> I believe there's a typo in your response and you mean "..she will NOT have any..."
> 
> Well, there aren't any documents to be uploaded for spouse's work ex, however, we need to upload the education documents (degree + transcripts). I do have the marksheet for this education, not the degree (and I cant get this sitting here in the UK!). What do you reckon?


...and, not only form 80, 1221 - there is a education section in online lodge as well...I believe if I decide to do this, I will have to mention there as well


----------



## Phattu_tota

Phattu_tota said:


> No I am not claiming partner points.
> I believe there's a typo in your response and you mean "..she will NOT have any..."
> 
> Well, there aren't any documents to be uploaded for spouse's work ex, however, we need to upload the education documents (degree + transcripts). I do have the marksheet for this education, not the degree (and I cant get this sitting here in the UK!). What do you reckon?


...and, not only form 80, 1221 - there is a education section in online lodge as well...I believe if I decide to do this, I will have to mention there as well?


----------



## vsangwan

JMMB said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have few queries wih respect to visa application.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation ? I mean is there some kind of visa invitation proof to be submitted along with PCC application ?
> 
> 2. Is it mandatory for all applicants to submit PCC or only if CO asks ??
> 
> 3. Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name amended on my passport after marriage to prove husband and wife relation ?
> 
> 4. Other than marriage certificate what other proof can we submit to prove this relation ? I m thinking of opening a joint bank account.
> 
> Seniors please suggest.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They asked me for proof.. somehow I managed to convince them. I think it is upto the passport officer.

Its a separate matter that I am still waiting for PCC after 2.5 weeks. I have visited local thana, and they said no request yet


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

1. Is it possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation ? I mean is there some kind of visa invitation proof to be submitted along with PCC application ? not really but you may find exceptions

2. Is it mandatory for all applicants to submit PCC or only if CO asks ?? all applicants over 18, people submit when CO ask as PCC do have expiry date

3. Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name amended on my passport after marriage to prove husband and wife relation ? not really, many dont

4. Other than marriage certificate what other proof can we submit to prove this relation ? I m thinking of opening a joint bank account. i dont think you need to open joint account but if you want to , you can open



JMMB said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have few queries wih respect to visa application.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to apply for PCC before getting invitation ? I mean is there some kind of visa invitation proof to be submitted along with PCC application ?
> 
> 2. Is it mandatory for all applicants to submit PCC or only if CO asks ??
> 
> 3. Is it mandatory to have my spouse's name amended on my passport after marriage to prove husband and wife relation ?
> 
> 4. Other than marriage certificate what other proof can we submit to prove this relation ? I m thinking of opening a joint bank account.
> 
> Seniors please suggest.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

rmg123 said:


> In the link you posted it says
> 
> 13 March 2017
> Canberra Day Canberra
> March Public HolidayAdelaide
> Eight Hour Day Hobart
> Labour DayMelbourne
> Service Centres Open
> 
> Not sure if "Service Centres Open" means just the customer care is open or entire DIBP is open. I have some friends who work in private offices and they are closed so assuming that govt would be closed too.


Yes...correct.. DIBP has changed the launch date to March 14 in the news page about the new "processing times available online"

I guess, only service center remains open and not DIBP office...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

So all fellows who are waiting for grant, are having peaceful sleep till Tuesday morning..


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Brother. whats on Tuesday? you referring to DIBP news update about processing times or something else.

further to your signature, what did CO asked? Med and PCC only?



muhsoh said:


> So all fellows who are waiting for grant, are having peaceful sleep till Tuesday morning..


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

I did little research and estimated that after CO giving 28 days to submit documents, they come back to file/ case after 28 days to check progress , if all submitted they make a decision in 1-2 weeks. 

now in my case, I am expecting him to check my submissions by 15th March and may hear something by end of March 17 (I hope). if he requires further info, this will delay my application further. In average I see around 1 and half month after CO Contact, a decision is made.

ANYONE with similar timelines as me??


----------



## muhsoh

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Brother. whats on Tuesday? you referring to DIBP news update about processing times or something else.
> 
> further to your signature, what did CO asked? Med and PCC only?


Actually, till monday DIBP is off so they will resume on Tuesday morning, so we can not expect any grant till that time so we can sleep peacefully..  otherwise... i believe all the people in waiting queue can understand the situation 

regarding your second query.. CO asked for the associated educational documents to support the Functional English Letter which I got for my wife from her University. It was somehow missed by me to upload with the letter.


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone,

I was contacted by the CO for health assessment. Today the panel clinic uploaded the health assessment and the health assessment screen is showing the following message now:

'All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.'

So should I press the 'information provided' button now? And should I also send an email to the CO? 

Thank you.


----------



## muhsoh

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> I did little research and estimated that after CO giving 28 days to submit documents, they come back to file/ case after 28 days to check progress , if all submitted they make a decision in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> now in my case, I am expecting him to check my submissions by 15th March and may hear something by end of March 17 (I hope). if he requires further info, this will delay my application further. In average I see around 1 and half month after CO Contact, a decision is made.
> 
> ANYONE with similar timelines as me??


You are very much right in terms that the COs are returning back on average after 28 days.. but there are some cases in which CO asked for medicals/PCC and after uploading the documents, grant was given within no time... so in my view.. there is no standard processing time...


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Brother,

Well understood first part, I wish all the luck to people receiving Grant on Tuesday onwards.

secondly, thanks for sharing info about functional English, my wife gave ielts so i didn't had to.

the intention to ask was only to find similar cases as me and to share experiences.



muhsoh said:


> Actually, till monday DIBP is off so they will resume on Tuesday morning, so we can not expect any grant till that time so we can sleep peacefully..  otherwise... i believe all the people in waiting queue can understand the situation
> 
> regarding your second query.. CO asked for the associated educational documents to support the Functional English Letter which I got for my wife from her University. It was somehow missed by me to upload with the letter.


----------



## Numair16

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was contacted by the CO for health assessment. Today the panel clinic uploaded the health assessment and the health assessment screen is showing the following message now:
> 
> 'All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.'
> 
> So should I press the 'information provided' button now? And should I also send an email to the CO?
> 
> Thank you.



Waiting for your reply on this.


----------



## sprakash85

Numair16 said:


> Waiting for your reply on this.


Yes you should click on the information.arion provided button and you may send an email to them. Its your prerogatives.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

Numair16 said:


> Waiting for your reply on this.


Yes, u can press the IP button and reply back to the email sent by the CO, informing him that the medicals are done and updated in ur application.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

desisingh said:


> Planning to file EOI tomorrow. I already have a temporary worker skilled visa subcategory 457. In form 80 I couldn't find relevant section where I can update these details. My only concern is as I have not used this visa (couldn't travel due to project being scrapped) how do I reflect this information about my work visa which is valid till Oct 2019 in my application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For eoi why do you need a form 80? Its needed while lodging visa. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmg123

For all who lodged a separate "My Health Declarations" application, did your status change from Submitted to Finalized?
Even though application status says "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised." the overall status just displays submitted.


----------



## rmg123

shrinivaskk said:


> Finally reported to Technical support team and they fixed it immediately.
> 
> Now will get medical assessment cleared and file the visa.


How did you report the issue to the Technical support team?


----------



## vikaschandra

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was contacted by the CO for health assessment. Today the panel clinic uploaded the health assessment and the health assessment screen is showing the following message now:
> 
> 'All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.'
> 
> So should I press the 'information provided' button now? And should I also send an email to the CO?
> 
> Thank you.


yes go ahead and click the IP button


----------



## vikaschandra

desisingh said:


> <*SNIP*>
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello mate you have posted the same question on at least three threads, I would suggest once you have posted on one thread wait for some time someone will reply in case you do not receive any response you can post it on other thread... most of the threads are followed by same applicants who would surely read and get suggest accordingly.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

rmg123 said:


> For all who lodged a separate "My Health Declarations" application, did your status change from Submitted to Finalized?
> Even though application status says "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised." the overall status just displays submitted.


Mine says the same

I guess it has been finalized because it shows the same status in my visa application. 

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Hey Vikas

Still not sure on the below...can you share your views please..


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-254.html#post12137825

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-255.html#post12137921


----------



## desisingh

Amrita.khangura said:


> For eoi why do you need a form 80? Its needed while lodging visa.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




My agent has asked for it. I'll check the skillselect again. But pertaining to my original query do I need to reflect my existing visa even though I am not onshore and have not used it once in my EOI application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

vikaschandra said:


> hello mate you have posted the same question on at least three threads, I would suggest once you have posted on one thread wait for some time someone will reply in case you do not receive any response you can post it on other thread... most of the threads are followed by same applicants who would surely read and get suggest accordingly.




Yes vikas, apologies to all forum members. I already got a warning from moderator 

Can you help with me query please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

desisingh said:


> My agent has asked for it. I'll check the skillselect again. But pertaining to my original query do I need to reflect my existing visa even though I am not onshore and have not used it once in my EOI application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agent is getting ready for via lodge. Good agent.


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> No I am not claiming partner points.
> I believe there's a typo in your response and you mean "..she will NOT have any..."
> 
> Well, there aren't any documents to be uploaded for spouse's work ex, however, we need to upload the education documents (degree + transcripts). I do have the marksheet for this education, not the degree (and I cant get this sitting here in the UK!). What do you reckon?


You need a degree certificate, grades and good idea to upload her CV.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

desisingh said:


> My agent has asked for it. I'll check the skillselect again. But pertaining to my original query do I need to reflect my existing visa even though I am not onshore and have not used it once in my EOI application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The EOI submission part doesn't require Form 80. Its for the visa lodge.

You have to disclose all details of your visa and travel to Australia. Honesty is the only policy here

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

desisingh said:


> My agent has asked for it. I'll check the skillselect again. But pertaining to my original query do I need to reflect my existing visa even though I am not onshore and have not used it once in my EOI application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mention your visa details in the end of the form in additional information section mention why visa was not used. Let me know if this makes sense to you. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkothap

muhsoh said:


> Actually, till monday DIBP is off so they will resume on Tuesday morning, so we can not expect any grant till that time so we can sleep peacefully..  otherwise... i believe all the people in waiting queue can understand the situation
> 
> 
> 
> regarding your second query.. CO asked for the associated educational documents to support the Functional English Letter which I got for my wife from her University. It was somehow missed by me to upload with the letter.




Hi muhsoh,

I think we r in similar situation, CO asked for my wife's educational documents and resume to support the functional english letter. May i know when did CO ask and from which team ?
I have provided on feb 9 2017 and from brisbane.


----------



## vikaschandra

Phattu_tota said:


> Hey Vikas
> 
> Still not sure on the below...can you share your views please..
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-254.html#post12137825
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-255.html#post12137921


That was Typo. Please read it as she will not have any issues looking for a job. As Andrey mentioned certificate, marksheet and CV should work fine


----------



## mianjahangir

hi, i lodged my visa on 15th of last month and gsm allocated email was received on 28th of last month. now i have submitted all the documents they required. how long does it take for them to analyze and get back to the applicant with grant notification or with a request for further documents?


----------



## mianjahangir

i submitted documents last monday, so how long does it normally take?


----------



## muhsoh

jkothap said:


> Hi muhsoh,
> 
> I think we r in similar situation, CO asked for my wife's educational documents and resume to support the functional english letter. May i know when did CO ask and from which team ?
> I have provided on feb 9 2017 and from brisbane.


Hello jkothap,

My CO is from Adelaide and I was contacted on 21-Feb for the same. I believe you will get a response in coming days as usually COs return back to applications after 4 weeks. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## megafunz

shrinivaskk said:


> Not a possibility this year.
> Cutoff was for 65 points. I suggest, you upgrade your PTE exam results and score well to get atleast 70 points to get an invite.
> 
> Else, you will have to wait for next year cycle.


Next year means the cycle 2017-18? So is there possibility by July 2017 end?


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear Gurus/ Expats/Seniors,
My status is received since 30 jan 2017. What does it mean? No job Verification has been done yet. Does it mean my case is on hold yet? No CO is assigned?


----------



## aumelb1

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Gurus/ Expats/Seniors,
> My status is received since 30 jan 2017. What does it mean? No job Verification has been done yet. Does it mean my case is on hold yet? No CO is assigned?


There is a high chance of you getting PR directly if you've submitted all of the docs upfront.So wait a little bit.Patience will overcome everything.


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone,

I just have this question in my mind so I thought I should put it here. 

I front-loaded all documents and I wanted to get my medicals done as early as possible but I got appointment for a week later and it took me around 12 days to get the medicals uploaded by the clinic. Since I uploaded all documents (PCC, Proof of Experience, Form 80, 1221 etc) I was targeting a direct grant. However just 7 days after submission of my application I got email from CO asking for medicals. By then my medicals were in process. I want to ask is that a good thing that I got a CO assigned to me quickly, because I have seen people who front-loaded all documents getting direct grants but in my case the contact was quite early and I could not complete my medicals on time. And now CO might take another 4-6 weeks to get back on my application, a direct grant could have been earlier.


----------



## Numair16

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Gurus/ Expats/Seniors,
> My status is received since 30 jan 2017. What does it mean? No job Verification has been done yet. Does it mean my case is on hold yet? No CO is assigned?


I have seen people getting direct grant with cases like you. Hopefully you ll get it soon IA.


----------



## aumelb1

Numair16 said:


> I have seen people getting direct grant with cases like you. Hopefully you ll get it soon IA.


You gotta be patient !it's not your fault that medical centres are packed up with guys wanting to be observed medically.


----------



## jkothap

muhsoh said:


> Hello jkothap,
> 
> My CO is from Adelaide and I was contacted on 21-Feb for the same. I believe you will get a response in coming days as usually COs return back to applications after 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Thank you muhsoh. Just saw grant mails the moment after i posted this messgae


----------



## muhsoh

jkothap said:


> Thank you muhsoh. Just saw grant mails the moment after i posted this messgae


You got the grant????

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkothap

muhsoh said:


> You got the grant????
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Yep.. got my grant..


----------



## shrinivaskk

rmg123 said:


> How did you report the issue to the Technical support team?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form


----------



## muhsoh

jkothap said:


> Yep.. got my grant..


Mabrok brother.. so DIBP is woeking today.. many congratulations to you.. party time... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

jkothap said:


> Yep.. got my grant..


Congrats dude!

Did you get the email today? I thought there is a public holiday in Australia today. 

And can you please post your timeline?


----------



## jkothap

Reposting to latest thread.. 

Hello Everyone, 

A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters. 
Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017  
My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted". 
Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]" 
with grant letters. 
Please let me know if am celebrating too early 

I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community. 
Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads. 
I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.

My timelines are as below. 

ANZSCO code: 261313 
PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points ) 
ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points ) 
EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points ) 
EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company) 
ITA : 9 Nov 2016 
I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging. 
Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016 
Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016 
CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her) 
CO team. : GSM Brisbane
IP : 9 Feb 2017 
Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST


----------



## jkothap

Numair16 said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the email today? I thought there is a public holiday in Australia today.
> 
> 
> 
> And can you please post your timeline?




Thanks mate. Yeah.. even i thought it was holiday and haven't checked mails. But happened to be my lucky day... 
I have posted my timelines...


----------



## jas81

I received 189 invitation on march 1st and I'm preparing for visa lodge with the help of my agency. I have all the documents ready. My agency discouraged me from doing medicals and PCC before lodging.
I have been going through the posts here and I see its better to upload everything upfront before CO contacts you as that might cause delays.
Experts, my question is that how soon can I generate HAP id and take medicals? I assume it might take 2 to 4 weeks before a CO is assigned, so does that mean I have ample time to upload medicals and PCC? Please advise.
We are a family of 4(me, spouse and kids(12 and 6 years old)
261312
65 points (age :30 Edu: 15 exp : 10 pte:10)
EOI : 29 jan 2017
189 invite : 1 mar 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

jkothap said:


> Thank you muhsoh. Just saw grant mails the moment after i posted this messgae




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

jkothap said:


> Reposting to latest thread..
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST


Hearty Congrats!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14

Numair16 said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> Did you get the email today? I thought there is a public holiday in Australia today.
> 
> And can you please post your timeline?



the holiday is in adelaide only. GSM brisbane is working today


----------



## Numair16

elmoro14 said:


> the holiday is in adelaide only. GSM brisbane is working today


Oops. My CO contact was from GSM Adelaide. But I dont expect to get a grant in one day anyway!


----------



## andreyx108b

i think its holidays in Melbourne too.


----------



## pkk0574

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi,

I was contacted BY CO for spouse's PTE online scorecard. I replied it back on 21st Feb. How much time does CO take to come back to the profile? Can I expect another CO contact in next 2 weeks? 
How do you know if CO is waiting for my employment verification or not?


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

andreyx108b said:


> i think its holidays in Melbourne too.


Yes here is holiday today in Australia but not in every state.
Its holiday in Victoria


----------



## bonkers911

Numair16 said:


> Oops. My CO contact was from GSM Adelaide. But I dont expect to get a grant in one day anyway!


did you provide a polio certificate?


----------



## rmg123

adckbj88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope u submitted ur Form 80 and 1221


Yes uploaded form 80 and 1221, all documents, PCC and health. Everything upfront. Its been 90+ days now and nothing yet.
I called DIBP and was suggested that noone has looked at my file yet.


----------



## Numair16

bonkers911 said:


> did you provide a polio certificate?


Yes already uploaded with the rest of my documents. I got it from Pakistan.


----------



## shrinivaskk

*Visa Lodged*
Here is the timeline and documents uploaded (frontload). 

IELTS cleared - *10th Dec 2017*
ACS +ve - *27th Jan 2017*
EOI Lodge - *27th Jan 2017 (261313, 65 Points)*
ITA -* 01st March 2017*
Medicals - *11th March 2017*
PCC received - *10th March 2017* (India), *6th March 2017* (Malaysia)
Visa Lodged - *13th March 2017*
Frontload all documents - *13th March 2017*

*Documents Uploaded
*Form 80, 1221 (both myself and spouse)
Marriage certificate + Insurance copy - Relationship proof
Education and employment documents
Tax and Payslips
Bank statement for latest salary deposits
PCC - India & Malaysia (for my spouse and self)
Health declaration and receipt (HAP ID)
IELTS results (both myself and spouse)
Child birth certificate and passport
Passport and SSLC Marks card for ID proof and date of birth proof

*Now heading to the beach with a beer to relax. Let the CO do his job. :fish2:*


----------



## Mirjee

Hello and regards

I have a question that how to know that which team is assigned?? because people are discussing here that they have been assigned Brisbane team and Adelaide team. But i m not sure which team has been assigned to me??? 

ANZSCO :263111
Points: : 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W: :80/85/89/80 :02 Jun 2016
ACS : :08 Jan 2017 to 25 Jan 2017
EOI DOE: :26 Jan 2017 | 
EOI Invitation: : 02 Feb 2017
PCC: :01 Feb 2017
Medicals: : 05 Feb 2017 
Visa Lodge :05 Feb 2017
Medical Results: :15 Feb 2017
CO Allocated : 22 Feb 2017
Responded to CO : 6 March 2017


----------



## Jamil Sid

Mirjee said:


> Hello and regards
> 
> I have a question that how to know that which team is assigned?? because people are discussing here that they have been assigned Brisbane team and Adelaide team. But i m not sure which team has been assigned to me???
> 
> ANZSCO :263111
> Points: : 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W: :80/85/89/80 :02 Jun 2016
> ACS : :08 Jan 2017 to 25 Jan 2017
> EOI DOE: :26 Jan 2017 |
> EOI Invitation: : 02 Feb 2017
> PCC: :01 Feb 2017
> Medicals: : 05 Feb 2017
> Visa Lodge :05 Feb 2017
> Medical Results: :15 Feb 2017
> CO Allocated : 22 Feb 2017
> Responded to CO : 6 March 2017


It has been written on the bottom of checklist page.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and All the best



jkothap said:


> Reposting to latest thread..
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST


----------



## Mirjee

Jamil Sid said:


> It has been written on the bottom of checklist page.


thanks brother got it. Mine is GSM Adelaide...thanks lodged my visa on 5th February and then after been contacted by CO and additional docs which included Polio Certificates for me wife and two kids and PCC for wife and me. and form 1221 i Uploaded all docs on 6th March lets hope for the best


----------



## rvd

Mirjee said:


> thanks brother got it. Mine is GSM Adelaide...thanks lodged my visa on 5th February and then after been contacted by CO and additional docs which included Polio Certificates for me wife and two kids and PCC for wife and me. and form 1221 i Uploaded all docs on 6th March lets hope for the best


Hello dear,

Could you please help me to check the same.. bottom of the checklist is where we can se uploaded documents right? or it somewhere else..

Because I could not find..


----------



## shrinivaskk

Jamil Sid said:


> It has been written on the bottom of checklist page.


Is it only seen once the CO is assigned ? 

THanks


----------



## Newrulez

Hi All, 

Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below

ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
Grant : 13 Mar 2017


----------



## rmg123

Mirjee said:


> thanks brother got it. Mine is GSM Adelaide...thanks lodged my visa on 5th February and then after been contacted by CO and additional docs which included Polio Certificates for me wife and two kids and PCC for wife and me. and form 1221 i Uploaded all docs on 6th March lets hope for the best


I am also curios, where exactly is it mentioned? Because I thought the only way once can know which team is by calling them up


----------



## Amrita.khangura

jkothap said:


> Reposting to latest thread..
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST


Congratulations on your grant. I need a little insight. Since yours is a recent marriage case like mine. Did case officer contacted you for any additional documentation relative to proof of relationship. I uploaded marriage certificate but was still contacted. Please advise. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cicc

Newrulez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
> PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
> EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
> 189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
> PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
> Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
> Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
> CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
> PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
> Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
> Grant : 13 Mar 2017


Wow, it went quite quickly, congrats!


----------



## cicc

jkothap said:


> Reposting to latest thread..
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST


Great news, the lines are moving! ) Congrats!


----------



## enygma

Newrulez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
> PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
> EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
> 189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
> PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
> Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
> Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
> CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
> PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
> Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
> Grant : 13 Mar 2017


Congratulations mate!!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

jkothap said:


> Yep.. got my grant..


Congrats mate!!


----------



## muhsoh

Newrulez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
> PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
> EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
> 189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
> PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
> Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
> Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
> CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
> PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
> Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
> Grant : 13 Mar 2017


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

Newrulez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
> PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
> EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
> 189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
> PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
> Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
> Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
> CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
> PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
> Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
> Grant : 13 Mar 2017


Hearty Congratulations!!


----------



## Newrulez

Thank you all


----------



## andreyx108b

Newrulez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
> PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
> EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
> 189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
> PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
> Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
> Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
> CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
> PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
> Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
> Grant : 13 Mar 2017




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

vikaschandra said:


> That was Typo. Please read it as she will not have any issues looking for a job. As Andrey mentioned certificate, marksheet and CV should work fine


Thanks ... I don't have the degree yet...need to collect from university in India and that cant happen as I am here in the UK.

I am not claiming partner points, if I go ahead with uploading Roll number and marksheet - will that be okay? I mean to ask, if the CO asks for degree and I am not able to furnish the same, then can I ask him to ignore this particular qualification for my wife?

There is a chance that I get this degree in April (I might fly for a week to India in April..)..but obviously cant take decision basis the same.

Lesson learnt...should keep all documents intact...!

thoughts..?


----------



## jkothap

Amrita.khangura said:


> Congratulations on your grant. I need a little insight. Since yours is a recent marriage case like mine. Did case officer contacted you for any additional documentation relative to proof of relationship. I uploaded marriage certificate but was still contacted. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Hi Amrita,

Case officer didn't ask for anything else except wife's masters and resume. 
I have uploaded below docs for relationship evidence.
1. Marriage cert attested by hrd, mea from delhi.
2. Photographs of our marriage and some casual pics.
3. Currently am working in malaysia, hence air tickets
4. Train tickets of our trip to hyd.
5. Marriage invitation card.

All the best...


----------



## Amrita.khangura

jkothap said:


> Hi Amrita,
> 
> Case officer didn't ask for anything else except wife's masters and resume.
> I have uploaded below docs for relationship evidence.
> 1. Marriage cert attested by hrd, mea from delhi.
> 2. Photographs of our marriage and some casual pics.
> 3. Currently am working in malaysia, hence air tickets
> 4. Train tickets of our trip to hyd.
> 5. Marriage invitation card.
> 
> All the best...


Thanks for your response. I was advised only to upload marriage certificate i uploaded all of the other evidences after co contact. Hope i get it soon  all the best you gave me some hope. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thanks for your response. I was advised only to upload marriage certificate i uploaded all of the other evidences after co contact. Hope i get it soon  all the best you gave me some hope.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita,
Wish you all the best. How does your timeline look like? Can you append that in your signature?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

pradeep.unni said:


> Hi Amrita,
> Wish you all the best. How does your timeline look like? Can you append that in your signature?


Here they are
Code : 221214
Eoi filed : 1st aug 16
Nsw invite : 13th oct 16
Marriage date : 14th nov 16
Nsw approval :8th dec 16
Visa lodged : 31st jan 17
Co contact : 13th feb 17 for additional proof of relationship 
Docs uploaded : 28th feb 17
Grant : Awaited

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Numair16 said:


> bonkers911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you provide a polio certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes already uploaded with the rest of my documents. I got it from Pakistan.
Click to expand...

Hi did you reply your CO in writing as well with uploading the Polio Cert or just upload the CERT?
Thanks


----------



## pradeep.unni

Amrita.khangura said:


> Here they are
> Code : 221214
> Eoi filed : 1st aug 16
> Nsw invite : 13th oct 16
> Marriage date : 14th nov 16
> Nsw approval :8th dec 16
> Visa lodged : 31st jan 17
> Co contact : 13th feb 17 for additional proof of relationship
> Docs uploaded : 28th feb 17
> Grant : Awaited
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you.
As advised by my consultant, I have also uploaded only the marriage certificate. Though, I have not yet been contacted by any CO yet. My passport also bears my wife's name so I think that should suffice for me and I hope, the CO doesn't ask for any more documentary pieces of evidence.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

pradeep.unni said:


> Thank you.
> As advised by my consultant, I have also uploaded only the marriage certificate. Though, I have not yet been contacted by any CO yet. My passport also bears my wife's name so I think that should suffice for me and I hope, the CO doesn't ask for any more documentary pieces of evidence.


When did u got married? Even our passports bear the same and pcc as well plus. In our case aadhar card also had spouse name. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

Amrita.khangura said:


> When did u got married? Even our passports bear the same and pcc as well plus. In our case aadhar card also had spouse name.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Oh Ok. We got married in 2008. Does the number of years make any difference?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

pradeep.unni said:


> Oh Ok. We got married in 2008. Does the number of years make any difference?


Yes that makes all the difference  in recent marriages they have started asking for proofs

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

Amrita.khangura said:


> Yes that makes all the difference  in recent marriages they have started asking for proofs
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


 Thank you for the quick response. So, if I read you correctly, I should be safe with the current document that I have submitted (i.e. marriage certificate). Great!!


----------



## jkothap

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thanks for your response. I was advised only to upload marriage certificate i uploaded all of the other evidences after co contact. Hope i get it soon  all the best you gave me some hope.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk





You can anticipate ur golden ticket after 30 days and within 45 days after ur click on IP.
All the best


----------



## cnusrinath

Could you please let me know, if I need to get PCC from Sweden/UK. I stayed in both these countries for 11 consecutive months.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

cnusrinath said:


> Could you please let me know, if I need to get PCC from Sweden/UK. I stayed in both these countries for 11 consecutive months.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

You need to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.


----------



## pradeep.unni

Subscribed


----------



## Amrita.khangura

jkothap said:


> You can anticipate ur golden ticket after 30 days and within 45 days after ur click on IP.
> All the best


What is IP  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

jkothap said:


> Reposting to latest thread..
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST


Congratulations !!!👍👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Newrulez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
> PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
> EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
> 189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
> PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
> Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
> Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
> CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
> PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
> Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
> Grant : 13 Mar 2017


Congrats and all the best!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnusrinath

pradeep.unni said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> You need to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.


Thanks Pradeep, 

I have lived in Sweden for a total of 22 months in last 10 years though not consecutively more than 11 months.

Should I get PCC?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

cnusrinath said:


> Thanks Pradeep,
> 
> I have lived in Sweden for a total of 22 months in last 10 years though not consecutively more than 11 months.
> 
> Should I get PCC?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


As per my understanding, Yes you may require the PCC. As AUS gov website doesn't say that PCC is required only if the stay is for 12 consecutive months or more. 

Seniors/Experts - please suggest.


----------



## Numair16

NP101 said:


> Hi did you reply your CO in writing as well with uploading the Polio Cert or just upload the CERT?
> Thanks



I uploaded it before CO asked for health examinations, with the rest of the documents.


----------



## Numair16

Amrita.khangura said:


> What is IP
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


IP is 'Information Provided'


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Numair16 said:


> IP is 'Information Provided'


Oh thanks  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Hi Amrita

Since visa lodge our timeline is similar, lets hope Holi brings happiness to us.



Amrita.khangura said:


> Here they are
> Code : 221214
> Eoi filed : 1st aug 16
> Nsw invite : 13th oct 16
> Marriage date : 14th nov 16
> Nsw approval :8th dec 16
> Visa lodged : 31st jan 17
> Co contact : 13th feb 17 for additional proof of relationship
> Docs uploaded : 28th feb 17
> Grant : Awaited
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Hi Amrita
> 
> Since visa lodge our timeline is similar, lets hope Holi brings happiness to us.


Hello were you also contacted for additional docs

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

I am in the process of applying for the 189 Visa. I am in a tricky situation. It asks for my wife highest qualification and details for the same. My wife lost all her education certificates except for he high school Marksheet. As I cannot produce her certificates I am willing to forgo her qualification and just state that she is 10th pass. But in doing so I am misrepresenting the information. Or is it just that whatever I show is what will be considered when she is in Australia and it will not be really considered a misrepresentation. Something like "your wife will only be considered 10th pass in Australia". I am ok with that. Has anyone been in this situation before? Where they have willingly not shown their spouse's qualification? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## vikaschandra

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks ... I don't have the degree yet...need to collect from university in India and that cant happen as I am here in the UK.
> 
> I am not claiming partner points, if I go ahead with uploading Roll number and marksheet - will that be okay? I mean to ask, if the CO asks for degree and I am not able to furnish the same, then can I ask him to ignore this particular qualification for my wife?
> 
> There is a chance that I get this degree in April (I might fly for a week to India in April..)..but obviously cant take decision basis the same.
> 
> Lesson learnt...should keep all documents intact...!
> 
> thoughts..?


If you are not claiming partner points there is no hard and fast rule that you provide the degree certificates it all depends on the CO and the requirements he/she might put. The marks sheet should work as well.


----------



## addy1381

*Applying for ACS*

Hello Experts, 
This is the first time I am posting on any forum, but I need the expert opinion before taking the right path to get my 189 or 190 visa in 2017. Following is my situation;

I have total 60 points without partner skill and 190 points, I am looking forward for ICT Business Analyst 261111 skill assessment, but going through other sources over internet I am confused about the ceiling for this profession, which is almost full for the year 2016-2017. My ACS is yet to be done, but by my analysis I will be awarded bachelor with minor in computing, for which my 9.4 years of experience will reduce to 4.4 years after the deduction of five years to meet the requirements. 

my questions are 
1 - Does this ceiling number for professions refreshes every July?
2 - Should I wait for next October 2017 to apply for my EOI, as I am short of few months to five years points, or I can take the risk and claim five years?
3 - Does 261111 ICT business analyst is a good choice to obtain Visa or should i change my skill assessment, as my experience is also related to project management?
4 - for 190 which state can sponsor me, and how this state sponsorship works?
5- If i go with 190 visa, I will have 65 points. Does these 65 point be enough to get the visa invitation?

thanks, 
looking forward for help. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

How long usually it takes for medicals to clear after it have been uploaded by the health center? I read that it's done by a health system? I lodged via agent so I have no idea on the status now. Will the system send any mail to my agent regards to health completed? Tq.


----------



## cvv209

Hi Congratulations on your Grant.
I am also on the same page regarding PCC for spouse. I got PCC same day as my current address n passport address is same but for my wife it's different. Police verification is pending. I am eagerly waiting for call from police. So can u please help me with information like how many days it took for ur spouse to get police verification.


----------



## cvv209

Newrulez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, wife and 3 year old son got Grant letters on today from GSM Brisbane office. Its been a journey of 1.5 years and finally heard the good news from my agent at around 11 AM IST. We are thankful to God Almighty and would like to thank the forum members who provided valuable information and advise, we wish success to all those who are waiting grant and who are waiting for invites. Our timelines are shared below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> ACS Assessment : 16 Apr 2016
> PTE (20 Points) : 13 Jan 2017
> EOI (70 Points) : 14 Jan 2017
> 189 Invitation : 18 Jan 2017
> PCC (Self) : 27 Jan 2017
> Visa Lodged : 01 Feb 2017
> Medicals Taken : 11 Feb 2017
> CO Contact : 15 Feb 2017 - GSM Brisbane, requested PCC and Medicals
> PCC (Spouse) : 17 Feb 2017 - delayed due to change of address in passport
> Medicals Upload : 20 Feb 2017 - responded back to CO on the same day
> Grant : 13 Mar 2017



Hi Congratulations on your Grant.
I am also on the same page regarding PCC for spouse. I got PCC same day as my current address n passport address is same but for my wife it's different. Police verification is pending. I am eagerly waiting for call from police. So can u please help me with information like how many days it took for ur spouse to get police verification.


----------



## Krish29

addy1381 said:


> Hello Experts,
> This is the first time I am posting on any forum, but I need the expert opinion before taking the right path to get my 189 or 190 visa in 2017. Following is my situation;
> 
> I have total 60 points without partner skill and 190 points, I am looking forward for ICT Business Analyst 261111 skill assessment, but going through other sources over internet I am confused about the ceiling for this profession, which is almost full for the year 2016-2017. My ACS is yet to be done, but by my analysis I will be awarded bachelor with minor in computing, for which my 9.4 years of experience will reduce to 4.4 years after the deduction of five years to meet the requirements.
> 
> my questions are
> 1 - Does this ceiling number for professions refreshes every July?
> 2 - Should I wait for next October 2017 to apply for my EOI, as I am short of few months to five years points, or I can take the risk and claim five years?
> 3 - Does 261111 ICT business analyst is a good choice to obtain Visa or should i change my skill assessment, as my experience is also related to project management?
> 4 - for 190 which state can sponsor me, and how this state sponsorship works?
> 5- If i go with 190 visa, I will have 65 points. Does these 65 point be enough to get the visa invitation?
> 
> thanks,
> looking forward for help. :fingerscrossed:


my answers are 
1 - Does this ceiling number for professions refreshes every July?

Yes

2 - Should I wait for next October 2017 to apply for my EOI, as I am short of few months to five years points, or I can take the risk and claim five years?

Not required, you can submit EOI immediately after ACS assessment & English test

Points will be increased automatically after Oct 2017.... If you are lucky then you will get invite before that

3 - Does 261111 ICT business analyst is a good choice to obtain Visa or should i change my skill assessment, as my experience is also related to project management?
I don't think so you need to change it... According to me, it is a good job code..

4 - for 190 which state can sponsor me, and how this state sponsorship works?
NSW and/or VIC..go through anzscosearch.com for more information on this..


5- If i go with 190 visa, I will have 65 points. Does these 65 point be enough to get the visa invitation?

It's enough..but if you file EOI with 65+ points then you have a very good chance to get invite for 189 visa on or after July 2017..

For which, you need to score 20 points in PTE/IELTS then you might not need a 190 visa..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

Congrats to all who have got their grants. For those waiting, keep persevering.


----------



## Priya0106

*Form 80 - Employment Queries*

Hi Guys,

I have received invite in March 2017 and am in the process of filing docs. Regarding Form 80, where we have to disclose all employment details, i have taken LOP with my current organisation in the year 2016 for around 5 months for personal reasons and later joined back in 2017. How do i support this data for employment proof as i do not have payslips? I have employment proof letter from HR and bonus letters. Will these suffice? Pls advise.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Phattu_tota

vikaschandra said:


> If you are not claiming partner points there is no hard and fast rule that you provide the degree certificates it all depends on the CO and the requirements he/she might put. The marks sheet should work as well.


hmmm....is it possible - If the CO asks for the degree and I tell him/her that I don't have one and ask to ignore this qualification? Will that be okay (other than the delay part of it)

Apologies..I don't even know whether this education qualification (B.Ed) will be used or not....or whether this has any meaning there in Oz...or, if I dont mention here during visa then whether or not my wife can mention during job search in Oz. 
Just doesn't want to take any chance because of uncertainty.

However, if its too confusing, I'll play safe, and not show this qualification.


----------



## sbm1986

Hello,

Can someone please assist me with few questions - I submitted my EOI on Mar 1st 2017 for 2544 Registered Nurse category with 65 points under subclass 189. I want to know if I can expect to receive invite in March 15th 2017 round? How long will it take to receive visa?

Thanks


----------



## Sharoon Gill

sbm1986 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please assist me with few questions - I submitted my EOI on Mar 1st 2017 for 2544 Registered Nurse category with 65 points under subclass 189. I want to know if I can expect to receive invite in March 15th 2017 round? How long will it take to receive visa?
> 
> Thanks


You will get the invite tonight 00:00 AEST

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

With regards to the visa, nothing is certain. Average processing time is 3 months

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Yes on 15 feb 17 and i submitted all by 28th feb 17.. CO asked medicals PCC and affidavits for step daughter



Amrita.khangura said:


> ExpatingSinceLong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Amrita
> 
> Since visa lodge our timeline is similar, lets hope Holi brings happiness to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello were you also contacted for additional docs
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## shrinivaskk

Amrita.khangura said:


> Congratulations on your grant. I need a little insight. Since yours is a recent marriage case like mine. Did case officer contacted you for any additional documentation relative to proof of relationship. I uploaded marriage certificate but was still contacted. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


If you have any insurance policy document, please upload that as well. 

Basically, any document which suffices for the purpose to prove you are married to the same person whom you are claiming for. 

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk

jkothap said:


> Reposting to latest thread..
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST


Congratulations dude !
Indeed your effort has paid off. 

Even I stay in KL. Lets plan to catch up sometime. 

All the best for your next roller coaster ride of moving the country.


----------



## shrinivaskk

manpan18 said:


> I am in the process of applying for the 189 Visa. I am in a tricky situation. It asks for my wife highest qualification and details for the same. My wife lost all her education certificates except for he high school Marksheet. As I cannot produce her certificates I am willing to forgo her qualification and just state that she is 10th pass. But in doing so I am misrepresenting the information. Or is it just that whatever I show is what will be considered when she is in Australia and it will not be really considered a misrepresentation. Something like "your wife will only be considered 10th pass in Australia". I am ok with that. Has anyone been in this situation before? Where they have willingly not shown their spouse's qualification? Any advice will be appreciated.


Not showing information will not impact her life in Australia. 
Unless she applies for a Government job where they trace back your application for security purposes. 

If you are not claiming partner points, then it is okay NOT to give any information which you cannot support the claim based upon. 

Hence it is advisable to proceed with showing her as 10th marks card. 

On a separate note - To get any marks card, it takes not more than 10-15 days in India now. Why not give it a try ?

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk

addy1381 said:


> Hello Experts,
> This is the first time I am posting on any forum, but I need the expert opinion before taking the right path to get my 189 or 190 visa in 2017. Following is my situation;
> 
> I have total 60 points without partner skill and 190 points, I am looking forward for ICT Business Analyst 261111 skill assessment, but going through other sources over internet I am confused about the ceiling for this profession, which is almost full for the year 2016-2017. My ACS is yet to be done, but by my analysis I will be awarded bachelor with minor in computing, for which my 9.4 years of experience will reduce to 4.4 years after the deduction of five years to meet the requirements.
> 
> my questions are
> 1 - Does this ceiling number for professions refreshes every July?
> 2 - Should I wait for next October 2017 to apply for my EOI, as I am short of few months to five years points, or I can take the risk and claim five years?
> 3 - Does 261111 ICT business analyst is a good choice to obtain Visa or should i change my skill assessment, as my experience is also related to project management?
> 4 - for 190 which state can sponsor me, and how this state sponsorship works?
> 5- If i go with 190 visa, I will have 65 points. Does these 65 point be enough to get the visa invitation?
> 
> thanks,
> looking forward for help. :fingerscrossed:




*Here you go !*

First and foremost - This is not a group for you to post this question. This group is about those who have filed for Visas and waiting for grant. 

For business analyst with cut off of 65 points has stopped in July 2016. So, you can see that the waiting period for 65 points itself is around 8+ months now. 

With 60 points, I don't see any ray of light for you. Hence I suggest u upgrade your skills n scores and claim atleast 70 points to run for the race. 

However, I will answer your questions. 

my questions are 
1 - Does this ceiling number for professions refreshes every July?

*Yes. It does. But doesn't guarantee that a particular job code will be carried forwarded to next year or not. DIBP can retire a particular category from SOL*

2 - Should I wait for next October 2017 to apply for my EOI, as I am short of few months to five years points, or I can take the risk and claim five years?

*Your calculation is wrong. If you remove 4yrs from 9.4yrs, then it is 5.4yrs. You are eligible to apply to claim those points. *

3 - Does 261111 ICT business analyst is a good choice to obtain Visa or should i change my skill assessment, as my experience is also related to project management?

*Project management is not SOL anymore. It is your choice to chose whether to apply in what category. Also depends on what supporting documents you can produce to prove your claims. *

4 - for 190 which state can sponsor me, and how this state sponsorship works?

*Any state can sponsor you based on their requirements. For 2nd part - Please Google. *

5- If i go with 190 visa, I will have 65 points. Does these 65 point be enough to get the visa invitation?

*You need minimum 70 points for 190 visa. *

Hope this suffices your query. 

All the best bro !


----------



## sounddonor

Any news on their new estimation system? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvind6488

*Job Verification with Current Employer*

Yesterday, I got a surprise call from HR asking me if I had applied for PR. I responded with a yes and was informed that DIBP has reached out to him seeking confirmation if the person who signed the affidavit (my supervisor) is the authorized person or not.

While I am not surprised with the fact that Job verification is done, what really surprises me is the contact. They are able to reach out to the exact individual HR who I report to asking for a confirmation.

The HR guy was very helpful and has acknowledged the mail and responded back yesterday. Now awaiting with fingers crossed on what next step would be.


----------



## mianjahangir

Mirjee said:


> thanks brother got it. Mine is GSM Adelaide...thanks lodged my visa on 5th February and then after been contacted by CO and additional docs which included Polio Certificates for me wife and two kids and PCC for wife and me. and form 1221 i Uploaded all docs on 6th March lets hope for the best


hey, i am on the same boat i have uploaded my documents on 6th march and my team is GSM Adelaide. 

Let me know if you hear anything from them.

regards


----------



## Suby10

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> How long usually it takes for medicals to clear after it have been uploaded by the health center? I read that it's done by a health system? I lodged via agent so I have no idea on the status now. Will the system send any mail to my agent regards to health completed? Tq.


Anyone can help me with this?


----------



## mianjahangir

Suby10 said:


> Anyone can help me with this?


mostly in a a couple of days, but at the max one week, it is your doctor who is going to complete your file and upload it for visa officer.


----------



## katts007

Suby10 said:


> Anyone can help me with this?




It generally takes around 2-4 days but sometimes it takes more than that based on the test centre. There will be no mail on the results upload. Only way is to check in the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Arvind6488 said:


> Yesterday, I got a surprise call from HR asking me if I had applied for PR. I responded with a yes and was informed that DIBP has reached out to him seeking confirmation if the person who signed the affidavit (my supervisor) is the authorized person or not.
> 
> While I am not surprised with the fact that Job verification is done, what really surprises me is the contact. They are able to reach out to the exact individual HR who I report to asking for a confirmation.
> 
> The HR guy was very helpful and has acknowledged the mail and responded back yesterday. Now awaiting with fingers crossed on what next step would be.


Based on my observation, I realize that people who do not provide letter from HR for latest employment are at times verified. As we are still with the company and we have access to HR for the letter. While for previous employments it is fine for letters from supervisors/managers as most HR don't entertain request from ex-employees especially when it needs to have roles and responsibilities on it. This is what happened to most of my friends. Between, do you work for an MNC?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

shrinivaskk said:


> If you have any insurance policy document, please upload that as well.
> 
> Basically, any document which suffices for the purpose to prove you are married to the same person whom you are claiming for.
> 
> All the best !


I did upload lic and joint bank account statements as well

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear Members,

Today i found that a new tab has been added to my application that says " PROVIDE CHARACTER ASSESSMENT" inside that its written that provide character assessment by filling form 1221. i had already uploaded form 1221 and re-uploaded it just now by attach document option. there is no I.P button so i am confused what to do?


----------



## yasir99m

Arvind6488 said:


> Yesterday, I got a surprise call from HR asking me if I had applied for PR. I responded with a yes and was informed that DIBP has reached out to him seeking confirmation if the person who signed the affidavit (my supervisor) is the authorized person or not.
> 
> While I am not surprised with the fact that Job verification is done, what really surprises me is the contact. They are able to reach out to the exact individual HR who I report to asking for a confirmation.
> 
> The HR guy was very helpful and has acknowledged the mail and responded back yesterday. Now awaiting with fingers crossed on what next step would be.


Hi,
IT was the exact case with me they contacted the same HR person who had signed my reference letter from the employer seems like DIBP has good contacts  i also got a call very next day with same questions. waiting since then no CO contact has really annoyed me 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## yasir99m

sbm1986 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please assist me with few questions - I submitted my EOI on Mar 1st 2017 for 2544 Registered Nurse category with 65 points under subclass 189. I want to know if I can expect to receive invite in March 15th 2017 round? How long will it take to receive visa?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Thats one way to know the estimated invites and trend 
Review of the Skill Select round of 1st March 2017 | Iscah

secondly you can follow immi tracker that also give some high level idea, 
Best of luck 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## andreyx108b

Priya0106 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received invite in March 2017 and am in the process of filing docs. Regarding Form 80, where we have to disclose all employment details, i have taken LOP with my current organisation in the year 2016 for around 5 months for personal reasons and later joined back in 2017. How do i support this data for employment proof as i do not have payslips? I have employment proof letter from HR and bonus letters. Will these suffice? Pls advise.:fingerscrossed:




What is LOP? 

If you are not claiming points for this LOP then no need to upload anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Suby10 said:


> Anyone can help me with this?



3-10 days usually.


----------



## andreyx108b

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Today i found that a new tab has been added to my application that says " PROVIDE CHARACTER ASSESSMENT" inside that its written that provide character assessment by filling form 1221. i had already uploaded form 1221 and re-uploaded it just now by attach document option. there is no I.P button so i am confused what to do?


This is quite a usual scenario - sometimes CO unable to open a doc, and they request it again.


----------



## andreyx108b

Suby10 said:


> Based on my observation, I realize that people who do not provide letter from HR for latest employment are at times verified. As we are still with the company and we have access to HR for the letter. While for previous employments it is fine for letters from supervisors/managers as most HR don't entertain request from ex-employees especially when it needs to have roles and responsibilities on it. This is what happened to most of my friends. Between, do you work for an MNC?


This is not the case. The employment verification seem to be spot-check on % of all applicants, unless the case looks suspicious.


----------



## katts007

Global Visa & Citizenship Processing Timelines

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

I received the below update from my agent for me n my family's medicals. Does this mean our medicals are cleared and nothing else is required? Does this mean my Visa processing will go to next stage? My agent still haven't received any CO contact for my application. 

"Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the below update from my agent for me n my family's medicals. Does this mean our medicals are cleared and nothing else is required? Does this mean my Visa processing will go to next stage? My agent still haven't received any CO contact for my application.
> 
> 
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Yes. All good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

Arvind6488 said:


> Yesterday, I got a surprise call from HR asking me if I had applied for PR. I responded with a yes and was informed that DIBP has reached out to him seeking confirmation if the person who signed the affidavit (my supervisor) is the authorized person or not.
> 
> While I am not surprised with the fact that Job verification is done, what really surprises me is the contact. They are able to reach out to the exact individual HR who I report to asking for a confirmation.
> 
> The HR guy was very helpful and has acknowledged the mail and responded back yesterday. Now awaiting with fingers crossed on what next step would be.



The are doing employment verification for a lot of people and this is really freaking me out. I have not forged any document and everything I have uploaded or claimed is totally genuine and true to my knowledge however I work in Saudi Arabia and HR here is not very organized. I really doubt my HR will be able to handle the verification in a good way because some of the guys cant even speak proper English. And I am on a project, not many people in head office know me, they can verify from the records but they do not know me. I just want to ask a few questions:

a. I have mentioned the contact details of my refree who happens to be in the top management of the company so if they fail to get a proper response from HR are they going to contact the refree directly?

b. Considering that I have already been asked for Medicals by the CO how likely is it that they are going to do verification?

I know it totally depends on DIBP just asking to lessen my stress level a bit.

Thank you.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Today i found that a new tab has been added to my application that says " PROVIDE CHARACTER ASSESSMENT" inside that its written that provide character assessment by filling form 1221. i had already uploaded form 1221 and re-uploaded it just now by attach document option. there is no I.P button so i am confused what to do?


It also happened to me. I then reaploaded the form 1221 after rescanning. This tab then got disappeared automatically after 5 working days


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> The are doing employment verification for a lot of people and this is really freaking me out. I have not forged any document and everything I have uploaded or claimed is totally genuine and true to my knowledge however I work in Saudi Arabia and HR here is not very organized. I really doubt my HR will be able to handle the verification in a good way because some of the guys cant even speak proper English. And I am on a project, not many people in head office know me, they can verify from the records but they do not know me. I just want to ask a few questions:
> 
> 
> 
> a. I have mentioned the contact details of my refree who happens to be in the top management of the company so if they fail to get a proper response from HR are they going to contact the refree directly?
> 
> 
> 
> b. Considering that I have already been asked for Medicals by the CO how likely is it that they are going to do verification?
> 
> 
> 
> I know it totally depends on DIBP just asking to lessen my stress level a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




About 5% get employment verification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. Yesterday i got an email from hr of my last employer in Qatar. It stated that AHC dubai has requested for my employment verification. HR requested for my consent and go ahead to share verification details. I had given the go ahead and HR has also done positive verification. Can someone estimate my grant date?
My timelines are as follows 
Code 233311
Visa lodge 1-1-2017
Medicals finalised on 5-5-2017
Finished docs uploading included pcc, form 80 and 1221 in 17-1-2017
Immi commence email: 23-01-2017
Employment verification 13-03-2017
Grant ???


----------



## sounddonor

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the below update from my agent for me n my family's medicals. Does this mean our medicals are cleared and nothing else is required? Does this mean my Visa processing will go to next stage? My agent still haven't received any CO contact for my application.
> 
> 
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I also got similar messages in my health section today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

I think i am in similar situation as you just the difference is employment verification from my old company not the current one. lets see...a friend on mine said they dont verify often.. i have provided all relevant documents, bank statements, pay slips, job offers and contracts.even old HR salary certificates. i think this should be reasonable proof. even my UAE visa page translation mentions there name.



Numair16 said:


> The are doing employment verification for a lot of people and this is really freaking me out. I have not forged any document and everything I have uploaded or claimed is totally genuine and true to my knowledge however I work in Saudi Arabia and HR here is not very organized. I really doubt my HR will be able to handle the verification in a good way because some of the guys cant even speak proper English. And I am on a project, not many people in head office know me, they can verify from the records but they do not know me. I just want to ask a few questions:
> 
> a. I have mentioned the contact details of my refree who happens to be in the top management of the company so if they fail to get a proper response from HR are they going to contact the refree directly?
> 
> b. Considering that I have already been asked for Medicals by the CO how likely is it that they are going to do verification?
> 
> I know it totally depends on DIBP just asking to lessen my stress level a bit.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## addy1381

Thanks you Krish29. You have cleared a lot of confusions.


----------



## addy1381

shrinivaskk said:


> *Here you go !*
> 
> First and foremost - This is not a group for you to post this question. This group is about those who have filed for Visas and waiting for grant.
> 
> For business analyst with cut off of 65 points has stopped in July 2016. So, you can see that the waiting period for 65 points itself is around 8+ months now.
> 
> With 60 points, I don't see any ray of light for you. Hence I suggest u upgrade your skills n scores and claim atleast 70 points to run for the race.
> 
> However, I will answer your questions.
> 
> my questions are
> 1 - Does this ceiling number for professions refreshes every July?
> 
> *Yes. It does. But doesn't guarantee that a particular job code will be carried forwarded to next year or not. DIBP can retire a particular category from SOL*
> 
> 2 - Should I wait for next October 2017 to apply for my EOI, as I am short of few months to five years points, or I can take the risk and claim five years?
> 
> *Your calculation is wrong. If you remove 4yrs from 9.4yrs, then it is 5.4yrs. You are eligible to apply to claim those points. *
> 
> 3 - Does 261111 ICT business analyst is a good choice to obtain Visa or should i change my skill assessment, as my experience is also related to project management?
> 
> *Project management is not SOL anymore. It is your choice to chose whether to apply in what category. Also depends on what supporting documents you can produce to prove your claims. *
> 
> 4 - for 190 which state can sponsor me, and how this state sponsorship works?
> 
> *Any state can sponsor you based on their requirements. For 2nd part - Please Google. *
> 
> 5- If i go with 190 visa, I will have 65 points. Does these 65 point be enough to get the visa invitation?
> 
> *You need minimum 70 points for 190 visa. *
> 
> Hope this suffices your query.
> 
> All the best bro !


Thanks shrinivaskk.
Seems like I am in need of 05 valuable partner skill points.


----------



## pkk0574

Hello All,

I have a query and need your guidance to know what would be the best way out of it.

My wife's name is spelt differently in her birth certificate and her educational certificates from 10th grade onwards. It is a difference of only 2 letters, phonetically they sound same. In the birth certificate she has the letter "X" in her name and in the educational certificates, it is "KS" all other letters in her name are same.

I didn't find any affidavit and neither can she recall how it was changed.

If I have to upload her birth certificate as a document while visa lodging and her educational certificate for English language proficiency, I am afraid there will be a mismatch in her names. Her passport is spelled with a "KS".

What should I do? Should I refrain from uploading her birth certificate in the application?

Any inputs will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14

apparently the new service standards puts the 189 visa at 4 months for 75% of the applications and 6 months for 90% of the applications

and we thought they would disclose more specific info..

visa processing times


----------



## andreyx108b

elmoro14 said:


> apparently the new service standards puts the 189 visa at 4 months for 75% of the applications and 6 months for 90% of the applications
> 
> 
> 
> and we thought they would disclose more specific info..
> 
> 
> 
> visa processing times




They never promised so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Priya0106

andreyx108b said:


> What is LOP?
> 
> If you are not claiming points for this LOP then no need to upload anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Audrey.. it is Loss Of Pay... i have points for this period. I had to take leave for family care(Kids). I have employment proof letter and hike letters for this period.


----------



## vdotu

I am not sure if you got the responses you needed. 
But my experience taught me that you should apply for PCC ahead of time. You actually do not need documentary evidence as to why a PCC is needed but need to put in a reason in the application.
In my case, the address in passport differed from my current address so I was asked to apply for a fresh passport, on which a police verification was done and then a PCC was issued. Took me over four weeks to get this done.
BUT, the critical part is that passport officer in your area makes the call and pretty much interprets the rules.
So, I would advise you to go ahead and apply as early as possible.



vireshsangwan said:


> They asked me for proof.. somehow I managed to convince them. I think it is upto the passport officer.
> 
> Its a separate matter that I am still waiting for PCC after 2.5 weeks. I have visited local thana, and they said no request yet


----------



## Mirjee

Hello

In my case actually I m from pakistan and living in uae since last 8.5 years. I submitted the PCC and other docs from UAE and I didnt know that I have to submit the same for Pakistan s well because it was written that if u r living for more than 28 days consecutive in a pakistan only than u have to submit the polio certificate. So when the CO officer contacted me he asked me for 
*Polio certificate for me wife and two kids, 
*Pakistan PCC for me and wife
*form 1221 for me 
*CV for me

and the medicals which I did from here in UAE that was tooooo much costly. I paid 5,800/- dirhams(which is 168,000/- Pakistani Ruppees) for all medicals which included HIV, TB, CBC, X-ray etc. but the same tests were available in pakistan for 30,000/- Pakistani Ruppees which is only 1000 dirhams.

I submitted all the docs polio for pakistan and for uae
pcc for pakistan and for uae

Lets hope for the best what future have for us and when.

ANZSCO :263111
Points: : 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W: :80/85/89/80 :02 Jun 2016
ACS : :08 Jan 2017 to 25 Jan 2017
EOI DOE: :26 Jan 2017 | 
EOI Invitation: : 02 Feb 2017
PCC: :01 Feb 2017
Medicals: : 05 Feb 2017 
Visa Lodge :05 Feb 2017
Medical Results: :15 Feb 2017
CO Allocated : 22 Feb 2017
Responded to CO : 6 March 2017


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. Yesterday i got an email from hr of my last employer in Qatar. It stated that AHC dubai has requested for my employment verification. HR requested for my consent and go ahead to share verification details. I had given the go ahead and HR has also done positive verification. Can someone estimate my grant date?
> My timelines are as follows
> Code 233311
> Visa lodge 1-1-2017
> Medicals finalised on 5-5-2017
> Finished docs uploading included pcc, form 80 and 1221 in 17-1-2017
> Immi commence email: 23-01-2017
> Employment verification 13-03-2017
> Grant ???



you will get a good news about in 2 weeks


----------



## aumelb1

elmoro14 said:


> apparently the new service standards puts the 189 visa at 4 months for 75% of the applications and 6 months for 90% of the applications
> 
> and we thought they would disclose more specific info..
> 
> visa processing times


Hmmm


----------



## andreyx108b

Priya0106 said:


> Hi Audrey.. it is Loss Of Pay... i have points for this period. I had to take leave for family care(Kids). I have employment proof letter and hike letters for this period.


oh i see... this is quite an interesting scenario. I would not comment as I have few concerns - you can pm?


----------



## andreyx108b

aumelb1 said:


> Hmmm


i would say 70-80% get processed within 90 days. Average is 85 days.


----------



## EngrJ

Hi Experts!!! anyone who have an odea when will I get our visa grant?
Visa 189 Computer and Network Systems Engineer
Points: 65
EOI lodged: 10 January 2017
Invited: 01 March 2017
Visa Lodged: 03 March 2017
Medical: 07 March 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. Yesterday i got an email from hr of my last employer in Qatar. It stated that AHC dubai has requested for my employment verification. HR requested for my consent and go ahead to share verification details. I had given the go ahead and HR has also done positive verification. Can someone estimate my grant date?
> My timelines are as follows
> Code 233311
> Visa lodge 1-1-2017
> Medicals finalised on 5-5-2017
> Finished docs uploading included pcc, form 80 and 1221 in 17-1-2017
> Immi commence email: 23-01-2017
> Employment verification 13-03-2017
> Grant ???


6-14 weeks I would say.


----------



## andreyx108b

EngrJ said:


> Hi Experts!!! anyone who have an odea when will I get our visa grant?
> Visa 189 Computer and Network Systems Engineer
> Points: 65
> EOI lodged: 10 January 2017
> Invited: 01 March 2017
> Visa Lodged: 03 March 2017
> Medical: 07 March 2017


Your application was Lodged on the 2017-03-03. In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 19 March 2017 in the worst case it will be the 30 October 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the *27 May 2017.*


----------



## abhishek85hbti

*Lodged Application on 17th Jan*

Lodged Application on 17th Jan 2017, received mail from GSM Adelaide on 9th Feb 2017 but did not ask for any document.

No further updated after this. Still waiting for VISA-189.  :'(

Any lead, what is going on and when can i expect the further update ? Or should i send a mail to them?


----------



## abhishek85hbti

Lodged Application on 17th Jan

"Lodged Application on 17th Jan 2017, received mail from GSM Adelaide on 9th Feb 2017 but did not ask for any document.

No further updated after this. Still waiting for VISA-189.  :'(

Any lead, what is going on and when can i expect the further update ? Or should i send a mail to them?"


----------



## fugitive_4u

*Please merge this thread*

Mods,

Please merge this thread with http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html as they both deal with 189 lodge / grant gang for 2017


----------



## aumelb1

abhishek85hbti said:


> Lodged Application on 17th Jan
> 
> "Lodged Application on 17th Jan 2017, received mail from GSM Adelaide on 9th Feb 2017 but did not ask for any document.
> 
> No further updated after this. Still waiting for VISA-189.  :'(
> 
> Any lead, what is going on and when can i expect the further update ? Or should i send a mail to them?"


it's still not critical , people would normally email them after 3-4months , since there is no further doc request your patience will be awarded very soon!


----------



## sounddonor

fugitive_4u said:


> Mods,
> 
> 
> 
> Please merge this thread with http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html as they both deal with 189 lodge / grant gang for 2017




Good idea  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cicc

pkk0574 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query and need your guidance to know what would be the best way out of it.
> 
> My wife's name is spelt differently in her birth certificate and her educational certificates from 10th grade onwards. It is a difference of only 2 letters, phonetically they sound same. In the birth certificate she has the letter "X" in her name and in the educational certificates, it is "KS" all other letters in her name are same.
> 
> I didn't find any affidavit and neither can she recall how it was changed.
> 
> If I have to upload her birth certificate as a document while visa lodging and her educational certificate for English language proficiency, I am afraid there will be a mismatch in her names. Her passport is spelled with a "KS".
> 
> What should I do? Should I refrain from uploading her birth certificate in the application?
> 
> Any inputs will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have the letter 'i' repleaced by 'y' in my name on some of my documents, and on one of my documents I even have a completly different old address and it haven't raised any problems yet. So as long as all the other details match (eg birth place & date, mother's name etc) I don't think they would bee too fixated on this.
On the other hand a birth certificate is mandatory, so you will have to provide one, but if you can get one with similarly spelled names, that would be ideal, of course.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Suby10 said:


> Anyone can help me with this?


You are your agent can check in online immi account. 

Usually 3-5 working days, it will be uploaded in the system. 

The status will change to 

*Health clearance provided – no action required
(HAP ID)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.*


----------



## shrinivaskk

pkk0574 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query and need your guidance to know what would be the best way out of it.
> 
> My wife's name is spelt differently in her birth certificate and her educational certificates from 10th grade onwards. It is a difference of only 2 letters, phonetically they sound same. In the birth certificate she has the letter "X" in her name and in the educational certificates, it is "KS" all other letters in her name are same.
> 
> I didn't find any affidavit and neither can she recall how it was changed.
> 
> If I have to upload her birth certificate as a document while visa lodging and her educational certificate for English language proficiency, I am afraid there will be a mismatch in her names. Her passport is spelled with a "KS".
> 
> What should I do? Should I refrain from uploading her birth certificate in the application?
> 
> Any inputs will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Indians, 
It is okay to upload only SSLC certificate. No need to upload birth certificate.

Else, get an affidavit done at the court mentioning the name with 'X' and 'KS' holds good for same person.


----------



## pkk0574

shrinivaskk said:


> For Indians,
> 
> It is okay to upload only SSLC certificate. No need to upload birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Else, get an affidavit done at the court mentioning the name with 'X' and 'KS' holds good for same person.




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

cicc said:


> I have the letter 'i' repleaced by 'y' in my name on some of my documents, and on one of my documents I even have a completly different old address and it haven't raised any problems yet. So as long as all the other details match (eg birth place & date, mother's name etc) I don't think they would bee too fixated on this.
> 
> On the other hand a birth certificate is mandatory, so you will have to provide one, but if you can get one with similarly spelled names, that would be ideal, of course.




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

fugitive_4u said:


> Mods,
> 
> Please merge this thread with http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html as they both deal with 189 lodge / grant gang for 2017



The link is from the same group you are posting in. 

Please go through pages before posting.


----------



## abhishek85hbti

Lodged Application on 17th Jan 2017, received mail from GSM Adelaide on 9th Feb 2017 but did not ask for any document.

No further updated after this. Still waiting for VISA-189.  :'(

Any lead, what is going on and when can i expect the further update ? Or should i send a mail to them?


----------



## s66d9t

yeah sometimes they say so.... but in my opinion upload as much as you can if you are trying for direct grant.... otherwise you will get engaged in lengthy procedure of COs


----------



## suab

Hi,

Is it ok if I pay the visa fee using one of my relative's credit card? Does DIBP scrutinise the mode of payment? Does it need to match with the applicant's name?

Thanks 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it ok if I pay the visa fee using one of my relative's credit card? Does DIBP scrutinise the mode of payment? Does it need to match with the applicant's name?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does't matter they just need money


----------



## fugitive_4u

shrinivaskk said:


> The link is from the same group you are posting in.
> 
> Please go through pages before posting.


Nothing wrong with my posting, You see it here because the other thread has now been merged with this...


----------



## fugitive_4u

suab said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it ok if I pay the visa fee using one of my relative's credit card? Does DIBP scrutinise the mode of payment? Does it need to match with the applicant's name?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesnt matter as long as you Pay. Card can be from anyone....


----------



## suab

fugitive_4u said:


> Doesnt matter as long as you Pay. Card can be from anyone....




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s66d9t

Numair16 said:


> The are doing employment verification for a lot of people and this is really freaking me out. I have not forged any document and everything I have uploaded or claimed is totally genuine and true to my knowledge however I work in Saudi Arabia and HR here is not very organized. I really doubt my HR will be able to handle the verification in a good way because some of the guys cant even speak proper English. And I am on a project, not many people in head office know me, they can verify from the records but they do not know me. I just want to ask a few questions:
> 
> a. I have mentioned the contact details of my refree who happens to be in the top management of the company so if they fail to get a proper response from HR are they going to contact the refree directly?
> 
> b. Considering that I have already been asked for Medicals by the CO how likely is it that they are going to do verification?
> 
> I know it totally depends on DIBP just asking to lessen my stress level a bit.
> 
> Thank you.


Umair... Bro you should have mentioned your Project Director or someone from technical staff in your experience letter who could have best described your experience.
AW as long as they confirm the working dates, you are safe.
I am also from saudi arabia and I got a direct grant.... Hope u also don't go through verifications.


----------



## taylorman

Hey,

I just saw that the visa processing times for 189 visa has been updated. Now its 4 months for 75% of the applications and 6 months for 90% of the applications. 

Does anyone know when the page was updated? Its been 5 months since I lodged. Hoping to get my grant this month. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## muhsoh

taylorman said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just saw that the visa processing times for 189 visa has been updated. Now its 4 months for 75% of the applications and 6 months for 90% of the applications.
> 
> Does anyone know when the page was updated? Its been 5 months since I lodged. Hoping to get my grant this month. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks


Till last week it was 3 months only.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Upload the documents requested and click the information provided button that should suffice
> 2. Provide the letter of name change along with the SD


Regarding My case, I got 3rd CO contact asking again for employment evidence for the current employment and in the letter below is mentioned:
--
Please provide the following documents to support your employment claims for this
employer: copy of your *employment contract*/*employment reference* or *certificate of service that states what position you hold*.
--

Earlier I uploaded the SD (Statutory Declaration) as my them manager didn't approve the employment reference. 
After I got the CO contact, my current manager agreed and approved, but now the HR is reluctant to issue the letter along with roles/responsibility. They are saying they will just issue kind of experience letter mentioning that I am working from so and so date in the organization in the position.

Guys, anyone please help me with below queries:
1) I joined the company in India and then deputed to Singapore in June 2012 and working here only since then. In the CO contact, they asked to provide evidence from June 2012 - current. But the HR said they will mention something like below:

May 2012 - June 2012 - INDIA
June 2012 - Till Date - SINGAPORE

Hope thats fine?

2) As the HR is reluctant to give full employment reference (along with roles/responsibility) and just want to issue the experience letter, will that suffice? 
I mean the CO requirement says to provide
Copy of employment contract 
OR
employment reference 
OR
Certificate of service stating the position

If I add the employment offer letter, Singapore deputation letter, salary increment letter and an award certificate, then even if HR doesn't give me employment reference letter, should that be fine?

3) In my Singapore Employment Visa, occupation listed as "Senior Software Engineer" where as Company's internal letter (deputation and increment) its mentioned "Software Development Advisor", In 189 PR application, I mentioned "Senior Software Engineer" only. The HR guy is ready to mention this in the experience letter, but I am asking him to put something like this
====
This is to certify that Mr. xxxxx (Employee No: xxxx) is working at [company-name] as *Senior Software Engineer (Software Development Advisor) *Since May xx,2012.
His work location (within <company-name>) are as below:
May 2012 - June 2012 - INDIA
June 2012 - Till Date - SINGAPORE

As per records, he is earning S$ xxxxx.xx monthly
======
I hope this should be fine? Please suggest me guys...


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

I have no personal experience about this situation but i can suggest following

1. take that certificate from HR, mentioned under point 1
2. let your manager sign a detailed job responsibilities certificate, this may work in place of HR (normally they accept certificates signed by previous companies by line managers BUT for current employment they think you should be able to get it from HR.) in my case my line manager said he will not sign but HR agree to sign.
3. whats on visa is not necessary to be same as your actual work, here in GCC for example, people are on Engineer visa but working as Quality Control or QS or General Manager etc.. as long as its relevant, it should be ok.

attach all you have, bank statements, whatsoever, make a covering letter, explain things in it, attach to it all proof in appendixes. make this PDF and upload, lets hope for best then.

They may do job verification for you and will ask HR if that line manager is your manager, do you work there, if yes? from when to when?



sharmison said:


> Regarding My case, I got 3rd CO contact asking again for employment evidence for the current employment and in the letter below is mentioned:
> --
> Please provide the following documents to support your employment claims for this
> employer: copy of your *employment contract*/*employment reference* or *certificate of service that states what position you hold*.
> --
> 
> Earlier I uploaded the SD (Statutory Declaration) as my them manager didn't approve the employment reference.
> After I got the CO contact, my current manager agreed and approved, but now the HR is reluctant to issue the letter along with roles/responsibility. They are saying they will just issue kind of experience letter mentioning that I am working from so and so date in the organization in the position.
> 
> Guys, anyone please help me with below queries:
> 1) I joined the company in India and then deputed to Singapore in June 2012 and working here only since then. In the CO contact, they asked to provide evidence from June 2012 - current. But the HR said they will mention something like below:
> 
> May 2012 - June 2012 - INDIA
> June 2012 - Till Date - SINGAPORE
> 
> Hope thats fine?
> 
> 2) As the HR is reluctant to give full employment reference (along with roles/responsibility) and just want to issue the experience letter, will that suffice?
> I mean the CO requirement says to provide
> Copy of employment contract
> OR
> employment reference
> OR
> Certificate of service stating the position
> 
> If I add the employment offer letter, Singapore deputation letter, salary increment letter and an award certificate, then even if HR doesn't give me employment reference letter, should that be fine?
> 
> 3) In my Singapore Employment Visa, occupation listed as "Senior Software Engineer" where as Company's internal letter (deputation and increment) its mentioned "Software Development Advisor", In 189 PR application, I mentioned "Senior Software Engineer" only. The HR guy is ready to mention this in the experience letter, but I am asking him to put something like this
> ====
> This is to certify that Mr. xxxxx (Employee No: xxxx) is working at [company-name] as *Senior Software Engineer (Software Development Advisor) *Since May xx,2012.
> His work location (within <company-name>) are as below:
> May 2012 - June 2012 - INDIA
> June 2012 - Till Date - SINGAPORE
> 
> As per records, he is earning S$ xxxxx.xx monthly
> ======
> I hope this should be fine? Please suggest me guys...


----------



## Numair16

s66d9t said:


> Umair... Bro you should have mentioned your Project Director or someone from technical staff in your experience letter who could have best described your experience.
> AW as long as they confirm the working dates, you are safe.
> I am also from saudi arabia and I got a direct grant.... Hope u also don't go through verifications.


My reference letter has been written by my Project Manager on company letter head and I have also mentioned his contact details in the letter however I have heard that they normally call on the numbers mentioned in the letter head. My Project Manager is authorized to sign letters with company letter head and he can verify my experience as I have worked very closely with him for the last 2 years. However my concern is that if they call on the numbers mentioned on the letter head the call might end up with someone who does not speak or understand english in that case they might not be able to get a good response. And as far as I know the HR here does not really care about such things. I am also praying that they do not verify. 

Can you share your timeline?

And btw its Numair not Umair. 

Thank you for your kind response


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Numair16 said:


> My reference letter has been written by my Project Manager on company letter head and I have also mentioned his contact details in the letter however I have heard that they normally call on the numbers mentioned in the letter head. My Project Manager is authorized to sign letters with company letter head and he can verify my experience as I have worked very closely with him for the last 2 years. However my concern is that if they call on the numbers mentioned on the letter head the call might end up with someone who does not speak or understand english in that case they might not be able to get a good response. And as far as I know the HR here does not really care about such things. I am also praying that they do not verify.
> 
> Can you share your timeline?
> 
> And btw its Numair not Umair.
> 
> Thank you for your kind response


Anyone in the HR that you can inform front hsnd that such a query may come from DIBP?

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

Going through the previous discussions here im also getting worried about my reference letter. I have a reference letter in company letter head and signed by manager. I am working in a single company through out my career. So is it advisable to change the signatory to HR in the reference letter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

desisingh said:


> Going through the previous discussions here im also getting worried about my reference letter. I have a reference letter in company letter head and signed by manager. I am working in a single company through out my career. So is it advisable to change the signatory to HR in the reference letter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In my opinion that should be fine your letter in company letter head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

subscribing to this thread


----------



## djthevj

Hi Guys,

I got my invite today and started with the rest of the process. However, I have few questions which I would require expertise advice.

1) As a part of employment, I would be giving the Statutory declaration(SD) signed by my colleague along with my form 16/ ITR's as i have been associated with an organization from a decade. Do you think that should suffice or some additional evidence is required?

2) I am planning to give all the color scan's rather than notarizing the documents. Is that fine?

Appreciate your inputs


----------



## Sharoon Gill

djthevj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my invite today and started with the rest of the process. However, I have few questions which I would require expertise advice.
> 
> 1) As a part of employment, I would be giving the Statutory declaration(SD) signed by my colleague along with my form 16/ ITR's. Do you think that should suffice or some additional evidence is required?
> 
> 2) I am planning to give all the color scan's rather than notarizing the documents. Is that fine?
> 
> Appreciate your inputs


1) As was being discussed earlier, try to get the HR letter from current employer with details of contact and job description. Include salary slips and/or provident funds statement (any document for income from the employer). 
As for if the SD would suffice, senior members can guide.
2) High quality colour scans would do. Upload them in 400 dpi resolution as this would give good results without increasing the file size beyond the allowed 5MB. Get all black and whie documents notarized, if any

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

desisingh said:


> Going through the previous discussions here im also getting worried about my reference letter. I have a reference letter in company letter head and signed by manager. I am working in a single company through out my career. So is it advisable to change the signatory to HR in the reference letter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be the best if the letter is issued by HR. Is your manager authorized to issue you a reference letter on the letter head? Would he need consent from HR to do so? This is a possible question that might come up if verification happens


----------



## Sushamit

ashishjain said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching or getting an :wreath: Australia Visa in 2017. :llama:
> 
> Post your queries  , good news :yo: , unfortunate news :sorry: , information :focus: or whatever you like :noidea: .
> 
> Wish you all a very Happy :welcome: New :santa: Year :music:
> 
> Let's start gossiping :gossip:


Hi Ashish

Can you give me some pointers regarding the Indian PCC and how i can apply for that while i am in australia. Also can you help me with the list of documents you would have submitted with your application for the visa. I just received my invite recently.

Regards
Sushamit 

PTE-A :- 10 Points 25/01/2017
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 07/02/2017
ACS Result : 06/03/2017 (+ve)
EOI : 08/03/2017 (70 Points(189))
Invitation : 15/03/2017
Submitted::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssivagct

Sushamit said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> Can you give me some pointers regarding the Indian PCC and how i can apply for that while i am in australia. Also can you help me with the list of documents you would have submitted with your application for the visa. I just received my invite recently.
> 
> Regards
> Sushamit
> 
> PTE-A :- 10 Points 25/01/2017
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS applied: 07/02/2017
> ACS Result : 06/03/2017 (+ve)
> EOI : 08/03/2017 (70 Points(189))
> Invitation : 15/03/2017
> Submitted::fingerscrossed:



Hi ,

You have to complete personal particulars form online, book an appointment and visit VFS center Sydney. There is photo facility available. After taking passport size photo , you can submit your form and pay the money at the counter. They will take your original passport and send thru courier along with PCC to australia residential address..

Cheers


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.

I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
Always here to help. Thanks again


----------



## sanjeevneo

Congratulations to you all. 

I have not yet started my process; got few queries to clear first, if you guys can help answer these id appreciate it. 
Re: 261313; based in Australia. 

1: i am 11 months in to my current job (first job); should I go ahead and get assessment done? or do i have to wait till i finish a year here, which will be next month. 

2: saw people writing about coloured copies of the documents. My question; is it true that if we have coloured scanned copy of the documents, we don't need to get it notarised?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

sanjeevneo said:


> Congratulations to you all.
> 
> I have not yet started my process; got few queries to clear first, if you guys can help answer these id appreciate it.
> Re: 261313; based in Australia.
> 
> 1: i am 11 months in to my current job (first job); should I go ahead and get assessment done? or do i have to wait till i finish a year here, which will be next month.
> 
> 2: saw people writing about coloured copies of the documents. My question; is it true that if we have coloured scanned copy of the documents, we don't need to get it notarised?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


1. I think it will not be an issue. Certainly not an issue with Engineers Australia but I guess you will get the assessment done with ACS, don't know about their particular requirement. Other members can guide.

2. No need to get notarised for visa purposes. Just high quality colour scans of originals.


----------



## frazii

*Average waiting time for CO assignment*

What is the average waiting time for a CO to get assigned?
In my case, its now been 2 weeks and still waiting.

Secondly, is it highly recommended to submit a form80 document? If yes then whether i should upload it before a CO is assigned or wait for CO to request for it.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Sharoon Gill said:


> 1. I think it will not be an issue. Certainly not an issue with Engineers Australia but I guess you will get the assessment done with ACS, don't know about their particular requirement. Other members can guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. No need to get notarised for visa purposes. Just high quality colour scans of originals.




Cheers Sharoon,

1. Yes; ACS. Last time i checked it said, it needs at least a year of experience to get the assessments done. I may have understood it wrong. 

2. Is it the same for assessments as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

sanjeevneo said:


> Cheers Sharoon,
> 
> 1. Yes; ACS. Last time i checked it said, it needs at least a year of experience to get the assessments done. I may have understood it wrong.
> 
> 2. Is it the same for assessments as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1. Members with ACS assessment experience may guide.

2. Again, I did my assessment with Engineers Australia. They only required scanned copies. But I have read that ACS requires notarised copies. This video may help.


----------



## Sharoon Gill

frazii said:


> What is the average waiting time for a CO to get assigned?
> In my case, its now been 2 weeks and still waiting.
> 
> Secondly, is it highly recommended to submit a form80 document? If yes then whether i should upload it before a CO is assigned or wait for CO to request for it.


Front loading Form 80 is a good option.


----------



## Suby10

Sharoon Gill said:


> 1. I think it will not be an issue. Certainly not an issue with Engineers Australia but I guess you will get the assessment done with ACS, don't know about their particular requirement. Other members can guide.
> 
> 2. No need to get notarised for visa purposes. Just high quality colour scans of originals.


Congratulations Sharoon! Any employment verification done for you?


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Suby10 said:


> Congratulations Sharoon! Any employment verification done for you?


Didn't claim points employment so no fuss there

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

hi, i received a letter from my CO and they asked for a form 80 for my wife, i did uplaod everything up front but i didnt know they ask for it, plus they asked me for Police verification in australia and its not been a year yet, few days left. is it normal?


----------



## muhsoh

Sharoon Gill said:


> Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
> Always here to help. Thanks again


Congrats mate !!! 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

congrats on your grant sharoon gill, so it was a blessed day for you. if you are planning to come in sydney. you can get my contact number if you need anyhelp. congrats again.


----------



## pkk0574

Sharoon Gill said:


> Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
> Always here to help. Thanks again




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

Sharoon Gill said:


> 1. Members with ACS assessment experience may guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Again, I did my assessment with Engineers Australia. They only required scanned copies. But I have read that ACS requires notarised copies. This video may help.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment Overview | Australian Immigration - YouTube



Okay. ACS requires notarised documents for anyone here confused about the same

Still don't know if i should wait to complete a year of work before processing. Let me know if anyone have any idea on this. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newrulez

cvv209 said:


> Hi Congratulations on your Grant.
> I am also on the same page regarding PCC for spouse. I got PCC same day as my current address n passport address is same but for my wife it's different. Police verification is pending. I am eagerly waiting for call from police. So can u please help me with information like how many days it took for ur spouse to get police verification.



Thanks mate and apologies for the delayed response..it took almost three weeks to get the spouse PCC, after 3 visits to local police station, one visit to commissioner office and finally to the passport regional office (before going to Passport Seva kendra) as I didn't get sms eventhough the commissioner office staff had informed that they sent our PCC to Passport office. I would suggest not to wait till you get call or sms, please follow up with them as end of the day its our visa application is getting delayed. The issue is with their documentation system as the local police would be dealing with paper documents and requires manual transfer of the report to commissioner office/police head office. It felt like a nightmare for two-three weeks however after the PCC everything went smoothly..All the best for your application process!! 

Those who are applying for Indian PCC, I would recommend to get their PCC before applying for visa.


----------



## djthevj

sanjeevneo said:


> Okay. ACS requires notarised documents for anyone here confused about the same
> 
> Still don't know if i should wait to complete a year of work before processing. Let me know if anyone have any idea on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ACS requires only notorized copies. I would suggest please go with it to avoid further delays.


----------



## sanjeevneo

djthevj said:


> ACS requires only notorized copies. I would suggest please go with it to avoid further delays.




Thanks. 

Will do. Also, ill have to only submit my documents for assessments after i have completed at least a year working, post Australian education. 

Now, I started working on the 27th of April last year. 

When do you guys think is the best time for me to submit my application.


PS. Id have 65 in total including pte result. Do you think I should take pte again and score more. Or is this sufficient. I am not in a hurry or anything but would prefer to get my pr before jan next year. Thats when my current visa expires.

Cheers you legends


----------



## aumelb1

frazii said:


> What is the average waiting time for a CO to get assigned?
> In my case, its now been 2 weeks and still waiting.
> 
> Secondly, is it highly recommended to submit a form80 document? If yes then whether i should upload it before a CO is assigned or wait for CO to request for it.


Get your forms 80 and 1221 done before the CO assignment. Upload all of the available docs upfront and it will lessen the work of the CO, thus, he or she will proceed to the other pending applications!

Treat CO really preciously  Love DIBP and certainly obey their rules


----------



## ssivagct

Guys , any other grants today? I can hardly see the Grants now a days..


----------



## abhishek5855

Can anyone provide any info on the new processing times for visas.. Is it possible to view the estimated time left for all individual cases? (Eg. Can I see the estimated time left and progress in MY case?)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

abhishek5855 said:


> Can anyone provide any info on the new processing times for visas.. Is it possible to view the estimated time left for all individual cases? (Eg. Can I see the estimated time left and progress in MY case?)
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Nope you can not. Nothing much has changed just 75 percent applications are approved in 4 months and some 90 percent in 7 months. Its not of much help. You can visit the website to find more information. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

Amrita.khangura said:


> Nope you can not. Nothing much has changed just 75 percent applications are approved in 4 months and some 90 percent in 7 months. Its not of much help. You can visit the website to find more information.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yup I read the contents on that link.. Got me happy in the beginning, but... I dont think much has changed..!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations!!!



Sharoon Gill said:


> Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
> Always here to help. Thanks again


----------



## Amrita.khangura

What is your status? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

*Visa Processing Timelines for different types of visa*

Hi Guys,

Found this link in the DIBP website. Gives the Visa processing duration.

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## aumelb1

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Found this link in the DIBP website. Gives the Visa processing duration.
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


Finish your PCC and Medicals asap .If the CO is assigned he she will definitely ask for that . Don;t waste your time in that //


----------



## suhas_sm

My last contact with CO was in Dec. I had not front loaded the docs. Form 1022 was not asked. What are chances of CO coming back to me for form 1022 ? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

suhas_sm said:


> My last contact with CO was in Dec. I had not front loaded the docs. Form 1022 was not asked. What are chances of CO coming back to me for form 1022 ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Normally they ask for 80 and 1221 ,


----------



## suhas_sm

aumelb1 said:


> Normally they ask for 80 and 1221 ,


Sorry, I meant 1221.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalmnit2006

I want a quick information, Please suggest If I want to claim 5 points for partner in that case what should be the validity for IELTS for partner.
As for primary applicant it should be 2 years but not sure about the spouse?


----------



## aumelb1

suhas_sm said:


> Sorry, I meant 1221.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It's better you frontloaded all the available docs pal. They might ask it but better to fill it out in case CO asks. They love asking for more documents.


----------



## aumelb1

vishalmnit2006 said:


> I want a quick information, Please suggest If I want to claim 5 points for partner in that case what should be the validity for IELTS for partner.
> As for primary applicant it should be 2 years but not sure about the spouse?


It should be 3 years for visa purpose.
The results of one of the following English language tests, undertaken not more than 36 months prior to the time you were invited to apply for this visa.
So that applies to spouse as well.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


----------



## aumelb1

vishalmnit2006 said:


> I want a quick information, Please suggest If I want to claim 5 points for partner in that case what should be the validity for IELTS for partner.
> As for primary applicant it should be 2 years but not sure about the spouse?


But , in terms of skills assessment from Eng Australia, they require not more than 2 years validity of IELTS.


----------



## s66d9t

desisingh said:


> Going through the previous discussions here im also getting worried about my reference letter. I have a reference letter in company letter head and signed by manager. I am working in a single company through out my career. So is it advisable to change the signatory to HR in the reference letter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No brother it doesnt matter if signatory is HR or whatever... they will contact whoever signed ref letter for you...


----------



## mianjahangir

hi, i want to know is it normal for CO to ask for my partners form 80 ? well she is not a main applicant but they still asked for it?


----------



## s66d9t

mianjahangir said:


> hi, i want to know is it normal for CO to ask for my partners form 80 ? well she is not a main applicant but they still asked for it?


Normally its form 47A which covers all your partners details.... did you upload it before?


----------



## Numair16

Sharoon Gill said:


> Anyone in the HR that you can inform front hsnd that such a query may come from DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


Fortunately I have finally resolved the issue. My Project Manager went to head office and he contacted HR head and gave a copy of reference letter he wrote for me. Now HR head is also on board and will give positive feedback if anyone from DIBP verifies with him. So I am at peace now  just have to wait and watch.

And congrats on your grant, I told you it was going to be a direct grant


----------



## mianjahangir

mianjahangir said:


> hi, i want to know is it normal for CO to ask for my partners form 80 ? well she is not a main applicant but they still asked for it?



Anyone who can answer?


----------



## vinodn007

mianjahangir said:


> Anyone who can answer?


Yes it's normal.


----------



## SanBil

muhsoh said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Any more updates on ur case?


----------



## SanBil

mianjahangir said:


> Anyone who can answer?



Its no harm if u submit, I submitted mine and my husband's form 80 already


----------



## cvv209

Newrulez said:


> cvv209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Congratulations on your Grant.
> I am also on the same page regarding PCC for spouse. I got PCC same day as my current address n passport address is same but for my wife it's different. Police verification is pending. I am eagerly waiting for call from police. So can u please help me with information like how many days it took for ur spouse to get police verification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate and apologies for the delayed response..it took almost three weeks to get the spouse PCC, after 3 visits to local police station, one visit to commissioner office and finally to the passport regional office (before going to Passport Seva kendra) as I didn't get sms eventhough the commissioner office staff had informed that they sent our PCC to Passport office. I would suggest not to wait till you get call or sms, please follow up with them as end of the day its our visa application is getting delayed. The issue is with their documentation system as the local police would be dealing with paper documents and requires manual transfer of the report to commissioner office/police head office. It felt like a nightmare for two-three weeks however after the PCC everything went smoothly..All the best for your application process!!
> 
> Those who are applying for Indian PCC, I would recommend to get their PCC before applying for visa.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot mate. Your insight gave me a picture n got to know what to do.


----------



## manc0108

vishalmnit2006 said:


> I want a quick information, Please suggest If I want to claim 5 points for partner in that case what should be the validity for IELTS for partner.
> As for primary applicant it should be 2 years but not sure about the spouse?


2 years validity. My partner is secondary applicant, not claiming points also. CO said his IELTS has expired, we had to appear again. Score was valid for 3 years.


----------



## pradeep.unni

Sharoon Gill said:


> Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
> Always here to help. Thanks again


Hearty Congratulations!!! This was pretty quick...
I hope we all also get out invites quickly... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aumelb1

mianjahangir said:


> hi, i want to know is it normal for CO to ask for my partners form 80 ? well she is not a main applicant but they still asked for it?


Yes it is . They might ask it .


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

There was a gentleman who posted detailed steps after getting ITA, may I please get the link for that thread?


----------



## muhsoh

SanBil said:


> Any more updates on ur case?


Not yet mate. Total silence as of now 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngrJ

pradeep.unni said:


> Sharoon Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
> Always here to help. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty Congratulations!!! This was pretty quick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we all also get out invites quickly...
Click to expand...

wow!!! congrats that was fast!


----------



## ramvijay

Hi all,
I got my 189 invites yesterday for Job Code: 261313

Now I am ready lodge visa. I have few questions regarding it. Please, someone, clarify it.

1. I don't have my *Birth Certificate*. Is it a problem? Can I include Aadhaar card or 10th certificate or license ????

2. Regarding Tax forms, Is it enough to submit all Form-16s alone??? Because I haven't filed tax returns for three years in my career. I have *all my salary payslips*

3. Which mode of payment is easy and reduce commission charges to us? Either *Credit card* or *Travel card *???


----------



## vikaschandra

Sharoon Gill said:


> Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
> Always here to help. Thanks again


Congratulations


----------



## Krish29

1. SSLC certificate would work..
2. Form 16 is sufficient
3. Travel card

All the beset..



ramvijay said:


> Hi all,
> I got my 189 invites yesterday for Job Code: 261313
> 
> Now I am ready lodge visa. I have few questions regarding it. Please, someone, clarify it.
> 
> 1. I don't have my *Birth Certificate*. Is it a problem? Can I include Aadhaar card or 10th certificate or license ????
> 
> 2. Regarding Tax forms, Is it enough to submit all Form-16s alone??? Because I haven't filed tax returns for three years in my career. I have *all my salary payslips*
> 
> 3. Which mode of payment is easy and reduce commission charges to us? Either *Credit card* or *Travel card *???


----------



## andreyx108b

desisingh said:


> Going through the previous discussions here im also getting worried about my reference letter. I have a reference letter in company letter head and signed by manager. I am working in a single company through out my career. So is it advisable to change the signatory to HR in the reference letter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be fine.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramvijay said:


> Hi all,
> I got my 189 invites yesterday for Job Code: 261313
> 
> Now I am ready lodge visa. I have few questions regarding it. Please, someone, clarify it.
> 
> 1. I don't have my *Birth Certificate*. Is it a problem? Can I include Aadhaar card or 10th certificate or license ????
> 
> 2. Regarding Tax forms, Is it enough to submit all Form-16s alone??? Because I haven't filed tax returns for three years in my career. I have *all my salary payslips*
> 
> 3. Which mode of payment is easy and reduce commission charges to us? Either *Credit card* or *Travel card *???


1. Grade 10 marksheet would work. Has worked for many
2. Form 16 and pay slips 1 or two per quarter willwork fien
3. Either ways you will be charged the same amount. There is surcharge on using cards


----------



## andreyx108b

Sharoon Gill said:


> Well 5 in the morning here and I woke up to the golden email of GSM Adelaide for the visa grant letter. So overjoyed with it. Thanks to all the helpful members here. Thanks especially to Zaback21.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant as well and all those waiting will receive their golden emails too.
> Always here to help. Thanks again


Coongrats!!! All the best!


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Mikail_Zubair said:


> There was a gentleman who posted detailed steps after getting ITA, may I please get the link for that thread?


This will solve all your problems


----------



## mianjahangir

s66d9t said:


> Normally its form 47A which covers all your partners details.... did you upload it before?


nah i only uploaded form 80 for me and form 1221, i think they have asked her form 80 because i did not apply her last time when i applied TR and now for PR i have applied now.


----------



## muhsoh

there seems to be update in the following pages.

Skilled migration visa processing times

May be useful for the fellow members.


----------



## djthevj

Hi guys,

Just need some information. I got my medicals today and they said it will take 4-5 days to upload the medical documents. Does it mean that I should submit my application only post uploading of medicals OR should I proceed with the process?

Thanks.


----------



## Krish29

djthevj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just need some information. I got my medicals today and they said it will take 4-5 days to upload the medical documents. Does it mean that I should submit my application only post uploading of medicals OR should I proceed with the process?
> 
> Thanks.


You can start submitting your visa application, before you finish uploading all required docs the medical test will be updated..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

For the benefit of the group, updating my timeline:

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
Applied for Bahrain PCC: 26-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Revert from Bahrain Embassy (PCC denied due to unavailability of Resident Permit): 21-Feb-17
CO Contact for Bahrain PCC (Brisbane, Kelly): 13-Mar-17
Applied for English translation of Bahrain Embassy Revert: 15-Mar-17
Revert to CO: Awaited
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## rathor.17

Hi guys,

I've received the invite on 15th march and I've one question regarding Visa application: My wife does not have birth certificate. Is it mandatory to provide birth certificate in Visa application or any other documents can fulfill the cause e.g. 10th/12th Marksheet or pass certificate?

I'll appreciate your help.


----------



## sanchita

Hi,

I have applied for visa on 30th Dec, The CO allocated is Simon from Adelaide.
I have seen in this thread that people have got grant in 2 weeks but i neither received any query nor grant. I have mailed to DIBB/CO as well but no reply.
what could be the reason and has this happened with anyone else?

invite received:24/12/2016
Visa applied:30/12/2016
Application commenced:23/01/2017


----------



## Phattu_tota

rathor.17 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've received the invite on 15th march and I've one question regarding Visa application: My wife does not have birth certificate. Is it mandatory to provide birth certificate in Visa application or any other documents can fulfill the cause e.g. 10th/12th Marksheet or pass certificate?
> 
> I'll appreciate your help.


Class X certi + passport


----------



## mianjahangir

hi, isn't it better to share your visa officers name, so that we know who is busy and how long does it take for them to reply back, after first contact. ?? my visa officer is lisa and she first contacted on 27th of feb 2017 and then I am still waiting.... who is being dealt by lisa?


----------



## desisingh

vikaschandra said:


> It will be the best if the letter is issued by HR. Is your manager authorized to issue you a reference letter on the letter head? Would he need consent from HR to do so? This is a possible question that might come up if verification happens




Let me try if I can get the HR to sign the reference letter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia

sanchita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for visa on 30th Dec, The CO allocated is Simon from Adelaide.
> I have seen in this thread that people have got grant in 2 weeks but i neither received any query nor grant. I have mailed to DIBB/CO as well but no reply.
> what could be the reason and has this happened with anyone else?
> 
> invite received:24/12/2016
> Visa applied:30/12/2016
> Application commenced:23/01/2017


I have similar timelines. I got invited on 21-12-16, applied visa on 1-1-2017 and received immi commence email on 23-jan. There was a complete silence until earlier this week when my employment verification was carriedout thru call followed by email to my last employer. So sit back and relax, don't send followup email to dibp as they are definitely working on your case. Btw my CO is also same. I can understand that some lucky people has got grant within one month time but official visa processing time is 4 to 6 months for 189 visa.


----------



## ashishjain

*DIBP Processing times*

Sit back and relax. Don't email them. Such emails are conveniently ignored. DIBP recently published their processing times.
Global visa and citizenship processing times

As per this, they process 75% applications in 4 months and 90% applications in 6 months. 

I have similar timeline to you and we could just wait only.



sanchita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 30th Dec, The CO allocated is Simon from Adelaide.
> I have seen in this thread that people have got the grant in 2 weeks but I neither received any query nor grant. I have emailed to DIBB/CO as well but no reply.
> what could be the reason and has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> invite received:24/12/2016
> Visa applied:30/12/2016
> Application commenced:23/01/2017


----------



## muhsoh

ashishjain said:


> Sit back and relax. Don't email them. Such emails are conveniently ignored. DIBP recently published their processing times.
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> As per this, they process 75% applications in 4 months and 90% applications in 6 months.
> 
> I have similar timeline to you and we could just wait only.


So there are couple of people whose cases are handled by Mr. Simon  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

Hi Guys,

I just have a question related to the documentation part. I am planning to do the color scan for the required documents. However, while reading through the DIBP site they have mentioned that "high-quality scan". Is there any specific DPI which needs to be considered i.e. 300, 600? I think if I go with 600 then size would be a constraint. Considering the size which is 5 MB and a number of documents per applicant (60 documents), what would be the ideal DPI? I am planning to upload them as "Pdf".

Please advise.


----------



## muhsoh

djthevj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just have a question related to the documentation part. I am planning to do the color scan for the required documents. However, while reading through the DIBP site they have mentioned that "high-quality scan". Is there any specific DPI which needs to be considered i.e. 300, 600? I think if I go with 600 then size would be a constraint. Considering the size which is 5 MB and a number of documents per applicant (60 documents), what would be the ideal DPI? I am planning to upload them as "Pdf".
> 
> Please advise.


300dpi is fine for the scanned copies..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

*Anyone else with the name of the CO as mine ?*

Hi All,

Anyone whose CO is Mr.Hong?

Visa lodged and CO contact (see signature)


----------



## sounddonor

Folks 

Got a co contact today. They ask for pcc. For two countries one is Sri Lanka which is I am living now and other is Ireland which offered my degree. But actually I never been in to Ireland I did it form my home country.

My agent said they will notify about this to CO. Have you guys seen such a case before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

sanjeewa said:


> Folks
> 
> Got a co contact today. They ask for pcc. For two countries one is Sri Lanka which is I am living now and other is Ireland which offered my degree. But actually I never been in to Ireland I did it form my home country.
> 
> My agent said they will notify about this to CO. Have you guys seen such a case before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sanjeeva its normal for them to ask this, now since you have a degree from there and normally you only get degree from a country where you studied, but if its with an affiliation, you can send your documents or something that can clarify that you didn't actually go three to get the degree.
by the way which GSM office is dealing your application? you will find it in the footer of any page of your check list.


----------



## sounddonor

mianjahangir said:


> sanjeeva its normal for them to ask this, now since you have a degree from there and normally you only get degree from a country where you studied, but if its with an affiliation, you can send your documents or something that can clarify that you didn't actually go three to get the degree.
> 
> by the way which GSM office is dealing your application? you will find it in the footer of any page of your check list.




Thanks bro

Will pm to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

After health check do we need to upload some documents to immi account? Because I can see under view health assessment that "no action required" is it enough?


----------



## sounddonor

sanjeewa said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> Will pm to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's Adelaide team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

hasansins said:


> After health check do we need to upload some documents to immi account? Because I can see under view health assessment that "no action required" is it enough?


Need not. Just click on the information provided button.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Folks 

How long they average take after submit pcc ? Will they ask for pcc in first place without verifying other docs or is it the last thing normally co ask?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir99m

newtooaustralia said:


> I have similar timelines. I got invited on 21-12-16, applied visa on 1-1-2017 and received immi commence email on 23-jan. There was a complete silence until earlier this week when my employment verification was carriedout thru call followed by email to my last employer. So sit back and relax, don't send followup email to dibp as they are definitely working on your case. Btw my CO is also same. I can understand that some lucky people has got grant within one month time but official visa processing time is 4 to 6 months for 189 visa.




Hi ,
What verification they asked you as my time line is also similar to yours and verification was done first on call and then to HR via Email. to my current employer i am concenrened 1 i havent received any email regarding allocation or commenced 2nd my previous employers might not be so friendly i didnt claim any points for previous employment but i am worried dibp might still check with them ! and yeah i am hoping case could be final within 3 months !! 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## newtooaustralia

yasir99m said:


> Hi ,
> What verification they asked you as my time line is also similar to yours and verification was done first on call and then to HR via Email. to my current employer i am concenrened 1 i havent received any email regarding allocation or commenced 2nd my previous employers might not be so friendly i didnt claim any points for previous employment but i am worried dibp might still check with them ! and yeah i am hoping case could be final within 3 months !!
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


Actually HR emailed me to get my consent and go ahead to verify my details. In that email HR mentioned phone call and email from AHC


----------



## Numair16

mianjahangir said:


> hi, isn't it better to share your visa officers name, so that we know who is busy and how long does it take for them to reply back, after first contact. ?? my visa officer is lisa and she first contacted on 27th of feb 2017 and then I am still waiting.... who is being dealt by lisa?



My CO is the same and I was contacted on 7th March. However I dont think any of this matters because I have seen people who were contacted by different COs on each contact. The whole process is so relative and complicated we cannot say anything about the processing times. Lets just hope for the best


----------



## mianjahangir

Numair16 said:


> My CO is the same and I was contacted on 7th March. However I dont think any of this matters because I have seen people who were contacted by different COs on each contact. The whole process is so relative and complicated we cannot say anything about the processing times. Lets just hope for the best


well one thing I learnt from this forum and that is you will have your grant in 7 working days, after medical is been done they promptly reply and since they have everything from you and it is only medical that is required then I am sure next contact will be in couple of days, sometime in next week if not this week.


----------



## Numair16

mianjahangir said:


> well one thing I learnt from this forum and that is you will have your grant in 7 working days, after medical is been done they promptly reply and since they have everything from you and it is only medical that is required then I am sure next contact will be in couple of days, sometime in next week if not this week.



Haha! Thanks brother! I can really do with the encouragement. But this week is already gone, let see what comes our way next week


----------



## sounddonor

Numair16 said:


> Haha! Thanks brother! I can really do with the encouragement. But this week is already gone, let see what comes our way next week


Don't worry bro. They are very active these days !!


----------



## mohsin84

We got the grant today morning...Such a relief....thanks all the guys in the forum....I learnt so much from different threads (PTE threads, EA threads, EOI threads and this one)... you are awesome


----------



## mianjahangir

I am hopeful that you will get it soon, patience is all that is required, I have 4 weeks  you only have one week to wait.


----------



## mianjahangir

mohsin84 said:


> We got the grant today morning...Such a relief....thanks all the guys in the forum....I learnt so much from different threads (PTE threads, EA threads, EOI threads and this one)... you are awesome


congrats!!! who was your visa officer? I mean CO


----------



## mohsin84

mianjahangir said:


> well one thing I learnt from this forum and that is you will have your grant in 7 working days, after medical is been done they promptly reply and since they have everything from you and it is only medical that is required then I am sure next contact will be in couple of days, sometime in next week if not this week.





mianjahangir said:


> congrats!!! who was your visa officer? I mean CO


First it was Trisha as per immi commence email. I think she forwarded it for employment verification (I know it as my company HR queried about it). But we got the grant from Bianca. I think she took over after receiving feedback from Dhaka/Srilanka high commission of Australia.


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations!!!


mohsin84 said:


> We got the grant today morning...Such a relief....thanks all the guys in the forum....I learnt so much from different threads (PTE threads, EA threads, EOI threads and this one)... you are awesome


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Hi guys! Joining your prestigious gang as I got the invite on 15th March. I am going to apply coupled with my wifes application as dependent. However, we are expecting a baby in June. Can I do my wife and future child's medical 2 months after Lodging application?


----------



## newtooaustralia

mohsin84 said:


> We got the grant today morning...Such a relief....thanks all the guys in the forum....I learnt so much from different threads (PTE threads, EA threads, EOI threads and this one)... you are awesome


Congratulations mate. Best of luck for your future endeavours.
I have also similar timelines. Got immi commence email on 23-1-2017. My employment verification was carried out on 13-3-17. Hoping to get grant soon InshaAllah.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

*Can't get dates for medical visa service centers too busy .


Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY) 
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES P Y )
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted(189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation :15/3/17 
VISA LODGE - 16/3/17 WITH PCC
MEDICAL - PENDING
GRANT DATE -
*


----------



## cicc

mianjahangir said:


> hi, isn't it better to share your visa officers name, so that we know who is busy and how long does it take for them to reply back, after first contact. ?? my visa officer is lisa and she first contacted on 27th of feb 2017 and then I am still waiting.... who is being dealt by lisa?


As far as I know, COs work in teams. So when a CO is done with yr application, it is put back into the pool (unless its finalized). As all CO team members use the same pool, usually next time a completly different CO will work on your case.


----------



## JMMB

Hey Guys, 

Congratulatinos to all who received ITA on 15th. 

Can't wait to hit the Apply Visa button soon. Few queries here before that. 

1. Can we fill up visa application details and save it for later submission or is it direct submit after filling up details ? 

2. Do we need to attach documents the moment when we submit application or can we submit application and attach docs a week later ? 

3. Is it possible to get Medicals done before submitting visa application ? How to do it for both myself and my wife since I have not yet filled up family details anywhere on my visa application.

4. I want to get medicals done for myself and my wife. I assume there would 2 different HAP ID's for each of us ? Or is it going to be one for 1 Visa application ?

5. Do I need to get docs notarized /true copy just the way I did for ACS or the color scans would be okay ? 

6. Shall I submit docs only for my positively assessed work experience or the entire career. In my EOI I had mentioned initial 2 years of work experience and marked it at not relevant. 

7. I am going to apply for PCC on monday and medicals done in next week for both of us and once that is received I will lodge my application. Hope that should not be a problem. 

That's it for now. Seniors please help. Would really appreciate your efforts. 

Thank you and good luck to all other applicants


----------



## rvd

JMMB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congratulatinos to all who received ITA on 15th.
> 
> Can't wait to hit the Apply Visa button soon. Few queries here before that.
> 
> That's it for now. Seniors please help. Would really appreciate your efforts.
> 
> Thank you and good luck to all other applicants



Mine answers inline:


1. Can we fill up visa application details and save it for later submission or is it direct submit after filling up details ? 
You can save it for later submission

2. Do we need to attach documents the moment when we submit application or can we submit application and attach docs a week later ?
Can attach docs later: one week to max 10 days is good time to do

3. Is it possible to get Medicals done before submitting visa application ? How to do it for both myself and my wife since I have not yet filled up family details anywhere on my visa application.
Yes can do medicals before. for the second question wait for experts answer.

4. I want to get medicals done for myself and my wife. I assume there would 2 different HAP ID's for each of us ? Or is it going to be one for 1 Visa application ?
Separate HAP ids

5. Do I need to get docs notarized /true copy just the way I did for ACS or the color scans would be okay ? 
Color scans will do.(400 dpi is fare enough)

6. Shall I submit docs only for my positively assessed work experience or the entire career. In my EOI I had mentioned initial 2 years of work experience and marked it at not relevant. 
Positively assessed work experience is sufficient. I feel no harm submitting all

7. I am going to apply for PCC on monday and medicals done in next week for both of us and once that is received I will lodge my application. Hope that should not be a problem. 
This is fine


----------



## djthevj

I am in a dilemma and require some honest advice. I have been associated with an organization for a decade and thinking what should I do for employment proofs. My situation is I don't want to approach HR/Manager at this point to get the roles and responsibilities documented in the letterhead as this will make them aware of my plan and could be job threat as I really don't know how long the grant will take. Therefore, I am thinking to go with SD which I got signed from my colleague.

Now, reading through various people experiences, I am bit hesitant and confused whether to go with this as I am unlucky may trap down the road during employment verification.

I am pretty sure this is situration is not something new for people around. Can someone shed a piece of advice how should I go with?

I would really appreciate.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

My brother has done Bachelor of Science in Information technology (BSc I.T.). this is a 3 year program and units are quite similar to the Btech/MCA ones. Do you guys have any idea whether he can go for the assessment of Software Engineer code in ACS? Will his 3 year degree be recognized by ACS?
Please help.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## WindStone

The Visa processing time according to the guidelines starts from the time we lodge the application or from the last CO contact time?


----------



## rvd

djthevj said:


> I am in a dilemma and require some honest advice. I have been associated with an organization for a decade and thinking what should I do for employment proofs. My situation is I don't want to approach HR/Manager at this point to get the roles and responsibilities documented in the letterhead as this will make them aware of my plan and could be job threat as I really don't know how long the grant will take. Therefore, I am thinking to go with SD which I got signed from my colleague.
> 
> Now, reading through various people experiences, I am bit hesitant and confused whether to go with this as I am unlucky may trap down the road during employment verification.
> 
> I am pretty sure this is situration is not something new for people around. Can someone shed a piece of advice how should I go with?
> 
> I would really appreciate.



As you might noticed many are getting employment verification, which you cannot skip by your own. My suggestion is:

Go with SD while lodge as you are reluctant to get letter from HR.

Submit maximum docs that you can provide such as Offer letter, employment contract, salary credited bank account statements for full employment period, payslips for all months, increment letters, tax return statements and any proof that shows your employment.

Also be ready in case if DIBP approaches your HR after all this docs; hope that does not happen. 

Nothing to worry necessity will drive you.

All the best.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Reasonable HR understand that people need experience certificates and they dont have problem issuing it. I got from HR and told them that it takes 1-2 years to get visa approval and then another 5 years time to go after visa approval. so chill

this is just a fear which we feel we have, this process takes easily in average 1.5 years. you can try with SD but later you may have problem during verification. verification is not done for all the applicants. if using SD upload all the documents related to this Job. everything proving you work there.

what i heard is that they first contact HR to confirm, if they cant get hold of them or get reply, then they call the manager/ colleague who signed your SD. if none then they call you.





djthevj said:


> I am in a dilemma and require some honest advice. I have been associated with an organization for a decade and thinking what should I do for employment proofs. My situation is I don't want to approach HR/Manager at this point to get the roles and responsibilities documented in the letterhead as this will make them aware of my plan and could be job threat as I really don't know how long the grant will take. Therefore, I am thinking to go with SD which I got signed from my colleague.
> 
> Now, reading through various people experiences, I am bit hesitant and confused whether to go with this as I am unlucky may trap down the road during employment verification.
> 
> I am pretty sure this is situration is not something new for people around. Can someone shed a piece of advice how should I go with?
> 
> I would really appreciate.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Question: 
1. what happens to the rest of the applicants of 261313 when the invitation closes 

2.when is the best time/month to apply for if the total point is 65 in the same group? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

any expectations on the time to get a grant for visa 189?

plan to pay and upload all files by next friday


Thanks


----------



## elmoro14

takemeout said:


> any expectations on the time to get a grant for visa 189?
> 
> plan to pay and upload all files by next friday
> 
> 
> Thanks


if your files are complete and no more docs needed then from 2 weeks to 2 months, if the CO requests more files then it can take from 3 to 6 months


----------



## takemeout

elmoro14 said:


> if your files are complete and no more docs needed then from 2 weeks to 2 months, if the CO requests more files then it can take from 3 to 6 months




Thanks

Best of luck to you


----------



## djthevj

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Reasonable HR understand that people need experience certificates and they dont have problem issuing it. I got from HR and told them that it takes 1-2 years to get visa approval and then another 5 years time to go after visa approval. so chill
> 
> this is just a fear which we feel we have, this process takes easily in average 1.5 years. you can try with SD but later you may have problem during verification. verification is not done for all the applicants. if using SD upload all the documents related to this Job. everything proving you work there.
> 
> what i heard is that they first contact HR to confirm, if they cant get hold of them or get reply, then they call the manager/ colleague who signed your SD. if none then they call you.


Thanks, both of you for your valuable feedback. However, it really doesn't guarantee that verification may not happen in case if I present a letter from HR, Right.


----------



## Gsun

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My brother has done Bachelor of Science in Information technology (BSc I.T.). this is a 3 year program and units are quite similar to the Btech/MCA ones. Do you guys have any idea whether he can go for the assessment of Software Engineer code in ACS? Will his 3 year degree be recognized by ACS?
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


I did Bsc. computer science and it is considered as Major in computers. as his degree is also similar it whould workout.


----------



## djthevj

The only concern is the person who has signed SD shouldn't be dragged into this conversation as he trusted me and signed off. If the organisation knows aboutit then it will be an unecessary threat for him.

So my question to the seniors is while doing the verification do they really try to find out/reveal about the person who signed the SD? if it's just about me then it's fine but putting someone unecessary on the spot may be right way.

Please advise.


----------



## megafunz

*Possibility of getting ITA*

Hi Guys,

Is there a little chance atleast of getting an invite before July end for the following category? Though I'm progress of upgrading the PTE score, just wanted to know the chances for the existing points as the current cutoff stands at 65 points.

Code: 263111
Points: 60
EOI: 10 Mar 2016

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharmison

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone whose CO is Mr.Hong?
> 
> Visa lodged and CO contact (see signature)


Ya, Mr Hong was my CO, when I received 2nd CO Contact

GSM Adelaide
===============
1st CO Contact from Lisa
2nd CO Contact from Hong
3rd CO contact from Ruth


----------



## vinodn007

megafunz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there a little chance atleast of getting an invite before July end for the following category? Though I'm progress of upgrading the PTE score, just wanted to know the chances for the existing points as the current cutoff stands at 65 points.
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 60
> EOI: 10 Mar 2016
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately this job code is now closed for the year as all places have been invited.if you want to get invite when the new year quota opens then ease try to increase points via PTE and that will Increase your chances a lot.with 65 also there is a wait for next year quota to open.


----------



## adahmed

*Visa Refusal - Part N - Q 39*

I would appreciate if you help me understand if I should or should not fill in the following information about my visit visa refusals.

I had applied for Netherlands Visit Visa twice and both times I was refused.

First time end-of-2015, the letter stated the reasons regarding 'proof of sufficient means of subsistence' and other regular reason often found in cases as 'your intention to leave the territory of the Member States before expiry of visa'. Although, I had found from Visa Officer later in Netherlands, that I had enough funds recorded in my bank statement.

Second time mid 2016 - it was more of 'lack of proof of relationship' evidence that I were to visit my brother and his family for family reunion during my holidays. Although I did submit invitation letter, neither checklist nor Visa officer asked for any extra document at the time of submission of application.

However, my passport is stamped only once for 'Visa applied for Netherlands along with date and no.' and doesn't say 'Visa Refused'. I know people received passports with 'Visa Refusal' stamps. 

Therefore, my question is what should I mention from following:

i) Visit Visa Refused Twice- with Incomplete documentation
ii) Visit Visa Refused Once- with Incomplete documentation
iii) Visit Visa Not Granted Once/Twice - with Incomplete documentation 
iv) Other - Please suggest any?

And finally, can such visit visa refusals in any way affect application for 189 visa grant?

I would really appreciate if you can respond A.S.A.P.

Thank you.


----------



## adahmed

adahmed said:


> I would appreciate if you help me understand if I should or should not fill in the following information about my visit visa refusals.


Sorry, forgot to mention, this is in regards to answering Q 39 in Form 80.


----------



## Neshok

vinodn007 said:


> Unfortunately this job code is now closed for the year as all places have been invited.if you want to get invite when the new year quota opens then ease try to increase points via PTE and that will Increase your chances a lot.with 65 also there is a wait for next year quota to open.




Hi,

I was going the posts and I have question. 

I have also received invite on Jan 4th and I lodged on Jan 23 , I also got a first CO contact on Feb 16 and now am waiting for the grant hopefully. 

I was curious as you had mentioned in this post that 263111 is closed for the year. Request details on this and kindly help me with the current wait time for grant? 

Also how do you check the which CO is processing? 


Thanks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

megafunz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there a little chance atleast of getting an invite before July end for the following category? Though I'm progress of upgrading the PTE score, just wanted to know the chances for the existing points as the current cutoff stands at 65 points.
> 
> Code: 263111
> Points: 60
> EOI: 10 Mar 2016
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You will get invite in July 2017 with 60 points itself...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMMB

Hey Guys, 

I have booked an appointment to apply for PCC at nearest PSK. 

I believe in order to apply for my spouse's PCC I will have to submit a separate application. Am I correct in saying this ?? 

Please help

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindStone

JMMB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have booked an appointment to apply for PCC at nearest PSK.
> 
> I believe in order to apply for my spouse's PCC I will have to submit a separate application. Am I correct in saying this ??
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. A separate application is required.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

Neshok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was going the posts and I have question.
> 
> I have also received invite on Jan 4th and I lodged on Jan 23 , I also got a first CO contact on Feb 16 and now am waiting for the grant hopefully.
> 
> I was curious as you had mentioned in this post that 263111 is closed for the year. Request details on this and kindly help me with the current wait time for grant?
> 
> Also how do you check the which CO is processing?
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am keen to understand as well how to check whether a job code has been closed. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Neshok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was going the posts and I have question.
> 
> I have also received invite on Jan 4th and I lodged on Jan 23 , I also got a first CO contact on Feb 16 and now am waiting for the grant hopefully.
> 
> I was curious as you had mentioned in this post that 263111 is closed for the year. Request details on this and kindly help me with the current wait time for grant?
> 
> Also how do you check the which CO is processing?
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invitation quota has reached and closed and not the grants.you will get your grant soon.good luck.


----------



## vikaschandra

mohsin84 said:


> We got the grant today morning...Such a relief....thanks all the guys in the forum....I learnt so much from different threads (PTE threads, EA threads, EOI threads and this one)... you are awesome


Congratulations on your grant Mohsin


----------



## cnusrinath

Hi All,

What are my chances of getting 189 invite. Below are the details.

ANZSCO Code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
Total Points: 65 (PTE 10)
EOI submitted on : 13/03/2017

I am bit worried as 4748 out of 5662 invitations have been sent already for 2613 code. Only 900 odd are remaining. Any suggestions?

Many thanks for your help.

BR
Srinath


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

takemeout said:


> any expectations on the time to get a grant for visa 189?
> 
> plan to pay and upload all files by next friday
> 
> 
> Thanks




Average is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

I am definitely going to cross the average mark of 85 days !!

84 Days since Lodgement
60 Days since CO Contact
55 WorkDays since Lodgement
42 WorkDays since replied to CO




andreyx108b said:


> Average is 85 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.unni

Hi All,

We got our VISA Grants today morning... Thank you, everybody, for your support & the wonderful posts that helped me tide over anxiety. I am sure you will also get your VISA grants shortly. All the very best.


----------



## mianjahangir

pradeep.unni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our VISA Grants today morning... Thank you, everybody, for your support & the wonderful posts that helped me tide over anxiety. I am sure you will also get your VISA grants shortly. All the very best.



Congrats!! looking forward to welcome you in Australia


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

Today I was told by a friend that DIBP called all her employers for employment verification. She has worked in 4 different organization. Has anyone else had this experience. This is the first time I heard this. Most of the time I've only read here that they check on latest employment. Or 1 of the previous employment. At most only 1 company. Anyone else had this kind of experience? What could have been the reason for all company check? Tq.


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,

While lodging visa, Is it enough to upload _*Consolidate Mark Sheet*_ or we need to upload all the semester's mark sheets? I am missing few semester's mark sheets and also my mark sheets show my arrears. Should I upload the whatever mark sheets I have or skip it?

_My Consolidate mark sheet has all the semester's marks included!!!_


----------



## biggy85

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> 
> While lodging visa, Is it enough to upload _*Consolidate Mark Sheet*_ or we need to upload all the semester's mark sheets? I am missing few semester's mark sheets and also my mark sheets show my arrears. Should I upload the whatever mark sheets I have or skip it?
> 
> _My Consolidate mark sheet has all the semester's marks included!!!_


Consolidated is fine

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received DIRECT GRANT for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially Vikas and Andrey it would not have been this day.

Direct Grant after 114 days – And Yes Brisbane is working…
All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 

Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

I received an invitation to apply for 189. Currently waiting for PCC from USA. Hopefully by May I will receive the PCC. And April first week I will apply for the VISA. So given the current 3 months processing period, after I submit my PCC in May, hopefully I will get the grant in August. May be September or October, I dunno :fingerscrossed:

My problem starts with my planned wedding. I am going to get married in *November*. After that my current plan is to migrate in February 2018. But I want to take my wife with me. 

(1) So what are my options to take her with me?

(2) If I take her on a student VISA or a visitor VISA, then apply for the spouse visa inside Australia, Subclass 820/801, will it be a problem because Student and Visitor VISA have a "Genuine Temporary Entrant" requirement? _(My Wife will no matter what continue her PhD, so its not that she would leave university after filing for partner VISA_).

I am afraid if I do this, when applying for Subclass 820/801, they will make a big deal of it. :wacko:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shrinivaskk

djthevj said:


> The only concern is the person who has signed SD shouldn't be dragged into this conversation as he trusted me and signed off. If the organisation knows aboutit then it will be an unecessary threat for him.
> 
> So my question to the seniors is while doing the verification do they really try to find out/reveal about the person who signed the SD? if it's just about me then it's fine but putting someone unecessary on the spot may be right way.
> 
> Please advise.


For the SD, the DIBP really does the verification on both you and your guarantor. 
I had received a call and followed my email to validate the relationship between the applicant and his SD signor. 

Also the capacity and authority of the person who has signed the SD letter. 

It all depends upon how the case is looked at. 
If CO is convinced about your case, he/she might not want to investigate further. 

But again, it is CO's call.


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations!! All the best for future plans!!



pradeep.unni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our VISA Grants today morning... Thank you, everybody, for your support & the wonderful posts that helped me tide over anxiety. I am sure you will also get your VISA grants shortly. All the very best.


----------



## Krish29

Wow!! Congratulations!! 

Direct Grant aft 114 days.. All the best mate!!

Any emp verification? did you claim emp points?



riteshgarg07 said:


> Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received DIRECT GRANT for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially Vikas and Andrey it would not have been this day.
> 
> Direct Grant after 114 days – And Yes Brisbane is working…
> All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
> ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
> Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


----------



## shrinivaskk

sanjeevneo said:


> Question:
> 1. what happens to the rest of the applicants of 261313 when the invitation closes
> 
> 2.when is the best time/month to apply for if the total point is 65 in the same group?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. what happens to the rest of the applicants of 261313 when the invitation closes 

*They will be put in the queue for next year. *

2.when is the best time/month to apply for if the total point is 65 in the same group? 

*The time has already lapsed as I think the category for 2613 will end by March 1st week submissions. 

If you can upgrade to 70 or 75 points through your PTE score. Then definitely u stand a chance to get in next 2-3 available rounds. *


----------



## shrinivaskk

riteshgarg07 said:


> Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received DIRECT GRANT for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially Vikas and Andrey it would not have been this day.
> 
> Direct Grant after 114 days – And Yes Brisbane is working…
> All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
> ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
> Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


*
Congrats Ritesh..
Now we have another scale to measure for direct grant - 4 days to 114 days. 
I reckon someone got the direct grant in 4 days of visa lodge. 

All the best for your future roller coaster ride. 
Cheers bro *


----------



## shrinivaskk

cnusrinath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are my chances of getting 189 invite. Below are the details.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> Total Points: 65 (PTE 10)
> EOI submitted on : 13/03/2017
> 
> I am bit worried as 4748 out of 5662 invitations have been sent already for 2613 code. Only 900 odd are remaining. Any suggestions?
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> BR
> Srinath
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Srinath,
You might just make it through the gate. 
Since the window is for 29 days since last invite (Feb 14th). U still stand a chance to be invited should there be less 70 and 75 point claimers. 

All the best bro.


----------



## riteshgarg07

shrinivaskk said:


> *
> Congrats Ritesh..
> Now we have another scale to measure for direct grant - 4 days to 114 days.
> I reckon someone got the direct grant in 4 days of visa lodge.
> 
> All the best for your future roller coaster ride.
> Cheers bro *


Thanks Shrini...


----------



## riteshgarg07

Krish29 said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Direct Grant aft 114 days.. All the best mate!!
> 
> Any emp verification? did you claim emp points?


No I didn't claimed any employment points & no verification. My status was "Received" since visa lodge date which now changed to Finalised/Granted. :music::rockon:


----------



## vikaschandra

pradeep.unni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our VISA Grants today morning... Thank you, everybody, for your support & the wonderful posts that helped me tide over anxiety. I am sure you will also get your VISA grants shortly. All the very best.


Congratulations Pradeep


----------



## vikaschandra

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I was told by a friend that DIBP called all her employers for employment verification. She has worked in 4 different organization. Has anyone else had this experience. This is the first time I heard this. Most of the time I've only read here that they check on latest employment. Or 1 of the previous employment. At most only 1 company. Anyone else had this kind of experience? What could have been the reason for all company check? Tq.


If points are claimed for all those employments it is very much possible to undergo verification. All depends on the Case Officer. 

What kind of document did your friend provide for all of these employments reference letter feom HR or Stat Declaration?


----------



## vikaschandra

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> 
> While lodging visa, Is it enough to upload _*Consolidate Mark Sheet*_ or we need to upload all the semester's mark sheets? I am missing few semester's mark sheets and also my mark sheets show my arrears. Should I upload the whatever mark sheets I have or skip it?
> 
> _My Consolidate mark sheet has all the semester's marks included!!!_


Consolidated would work just fine


----------



## hasansins

Does this "Information Provided" button affect anything? 

I mean my status shows as information requested. I am not sure if my agent pressed this button or not after loading docs.


----------



## cnusrinath

shrinivaskk said:


> Srinath,
> You might just make it through the gate.
> Since the window is for 29 days since last invite (Feb 14th). U still stand a chance to be invited should there be less 70 and 75 point claimers.
> 
> All the best bro.


Thanks Srini, fingers crossed.. I was expecting NSW today, but haven't received that either..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara

hasansins said:


> Does this "Information Provided" button affect anything?
> 
> I mean my status shows as information requested. I am not sure if my agent pressed this button or not after loading docs.


Yes it does, ur agent has to click "Information Provided" button, after that your status will go to Assessment in Progress


----------



## vikaschandra

hasansins said:


> Does this "Information Provided" button affect anything?
> 
> I mean my status shows as information requested. I am not sure if my agent pressed this button or not after loading docs.


If the IP button is clicked post submission of additional evidence the status should change to "Assessment in Progress" 

Are you able to see the Information Provided button? If yes that would mean your agent has not clicked it. If not then there might be some technical problem with immi account from DIBP's side. 

Further also check if there is any additional correspondence in your inbox requesting for additional docs post previous documents submission (should not be the case though)


----------



## hasansins

Yes I just clicked on it by myself. I guess my agent forgot to click on it. Because I could see all documents uploaded it was written "Received". Received means uploaded I think am I right?

So I just went ahead and clicked it by myself now it shows as "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## Neshok

Received my grant guys today. 


Thanks to all for your continued support. 

Please drop in your question, am traveling now so wanted to quickly update you folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Hi All,

i'm new one to this area and seeking some help please....

worked in 2 companies and one out of this where I worked, the process is no longer exist hence I got the roles and responsibilities written and signed by the reporting manger as statutory declaration. 

Current company said unable to provide the roles and responsibilities however got hold of a senior member who is ready to provide the details one like above. My question would be do I need to have the service letter of the person who is providing signature on the statutory declaration?


Thank you


----------



## enygma

Well, I just couldn't have asked for a better way to start the weekend than this.

I received the much elusive Grant Letter today for me, spouse and kid. What a journey this has been (more on this later), full of ups & downs but one thing that always stood strong was the support that I received from everyone in this wonderful community. 

Guys you deserve every bit of thanks and respect for the amazing work you are doing here on this forum helping confused souls like me, reach their goal. Had it not been for you I guess I would have given up on my Oz dream long back.

My Visa timelines as below (especially for those viewing this post on tapatalk, I know how annoying it is to not able to view signatures in the app):
ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT BA) 
EOI 189 - 65 points : 01/Jul/2016 
189 invite : 04/Jan/2017
Visa Lodge : 30/Jan/2017
CO Contact: 13/02/2017 (Medicals & Query on Positions held during one of the previous Employment).
Replied & IP Pressed: 27/02/2017 
Grant : 17/03/2017 
IED : 24/02/2018 

Thank you once again to all the amazing folks on this forum and wish speedy Grant to all those who are still waiting (trust me when I say that I can very well relate to all the anxiety and frustration).

All the best!!!


----------



## Riash

Neshok said:


> Received my grant guys today.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for your continued support.
> 
> Please drop in your question, am traveling now so wanted to quickly update you folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neshok,

Can you share the timelines details and job code


----------



## Riash

Congrats ....


----------



## Riash

Congrats Neshok and Enygma... Stay in this forum and help us also...Do write about your upcoming exp on travel, home search, job search, Schools for kids etc...


----------



## enygma

Riash said:


> Congrats Neshok and Enygma... Stay in this forum and help us also...Do write about your upcoming exp on travel, home search, job search, Schools for kids etc...


Thanks Riash, sure I will.


----------



## SanBil

enygma said:


> Well, I just couldn't have asked for a better way to start the weekend than this.
> 
> I received the much elusive Grant Letter today for me, spouse and kid. What a journey this has been (more on this later), full of ups & downs but one thing that always stood strong was the support that I received from everyone in this wonderful community.
> 
> Guys you deserve every bit of thanks and respect for the amazing work you are doing here on this forum helping confused souls like me, reach their goal. Had it not been for you I guess I would have given up on my Oz dream long back.
> 
> My Visa timelines as below (especially for those viewing this post on tapatalk, I know how annoying it is to not able to view signatures in the app):
> ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 01/Jul/2016
> 189 invite : 04/Jan/2017
> Visa Lodge : 30/Jan/2017
> CO Contact: 13/02/2017 (Medicals & Query on Positions held during one of the previous Employment).
> Replied & IP Pressed: 27/02/2017
> Grant : 17/03/2017
> IED : 24/02/2018
> 
> Thank you once again to all the amazing folks on this forum and wish speedy Grant to all those who are still waiting (trust me when I say that I can very well relate to all the anxiety and frustration).
> 
> All the best!!!



cONGRATZ, dID YOU CLAIMED POINTS FOR EMPLOYMENT? AND DID U WENT THROUGH ANY EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION?


----------



## vikaschandra

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i'm new one to this area and seeking some help please....
> 
> worked in 2 companies and one out of this where I worked, the process is no longer exist hence I got the roles and responsibilities written and signed by the reporting manger as statutory declaration.
> 
> Current company said unable to provide the roles and responsibilities however got hold of a senior member who is ready to provide the details one like above. My question would be do I need to have the service letter of the person who is providing signature on the statutory declaration?
> 
> 
> Thank you


Not required to submit the service letter of the person providing SD. Make sure you provide as much evidence as possible to support your employment as SD is not a very strong document in comparison to the reference letter directly from HR


----------



## shrinivaskk

Neshok said:


> Received my grant guys today.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for your continued support.
> 
> Please drop in your question, am traveling now so wanted to quickly update you folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations !
Please share the timeline.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Guys i have a question and need help. I lodged visa on 31 jan 17 case officer contacted for relationship evidence on 13 feb 17. IP pressed on 28th feb 17. We uploaded additional documents 21 in number under spouse section. However the heading of the documents are now appearing in relationship evidence tab and it says attach with no attachment highlighted on date of lodging visa that is 31st jan 17. The additional documents which we provided on 28th feb 17 under relationship evidence are intact and are present. Do i need to take any action? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thinkerking

All the best


----------



## sreeneshkamath

vikaschandra said:


> Not required to submit the service letter of the person providing SD. Make sure you provide as much evidence as possible to support your employment as SD is not a very strong document in comparison to the reference letter directly from HR


i've asked both companies but they say they cannot provide the details on letter head and in current company i am unable to find who can provide signatory with Service letter. they were asking if their information will be shared by DIBP to current HR. how do i get further details of how screening is done so i can convince.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arvind6488

enygma said:


> Well, I just couldn't have asked for a better way to start the weekend than this.
> 
> I received the much elusive Grant Letter today for me, spouse and kid. What a journey this has been (more on this later), full of ups & downs but one thing that always stood strong was the support that I received from everyone in this wonderful community.
> 
> Guys you deserve every bit of thanks and respect for the amazing work you are doing here on this forum helping confused souls like me, reach their goal. Had it not been for you I guess I would have given up on my Oz dream long back.
> 
> My Visa timelines as below (especially for those viewing this post on tapatalk, I know how annoying it is to not able to view signatures in the app):
> ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 01/Jul/2016
> 189 invite : 04/Jan/2017
> Visa Lodge : 30/Jan/2017
> CO Contact: 13/02/2017 (Medicals & Query on Positions held during one of the previous Employment).
> Replied & IP Pressed: 27/02/2017
> Grant : 17/03/2017
> IED : 24/02/2018
> 
> Thank you once again to all the amazing folks on this forum and wish speedy Grant to all those who are still waiting (trust me when I say that I can very well relate to all the anxiety and frustration).
> 
> All the best!!!


Congratulations Mate. I follow exactly the same timeline as yours. Visa Lodged on 30th Jan and 1st CO Contact on 13th Feb requesting for PTE Certificate.

Could you please update who your CO was?


----------



## enygma

SanBil said:


> cONGRATZ, dID YOU CLAIMED POINTS FOR EMPLOYMENT? AND DID U WENT THROUGH ANY EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION?


Thanks, yes I claimed 10 points for experience. I am not sure but don't think there was any employment verification in my case (at least I didn't hear anything on this).

Just to add, I used SD for both the employment episodes of mine. 

However, along with this I also submitted Employment letters for my SD signatories (colleagues from current and previous organisations), issued by respective HRs on company letter head, it simply stated that the xxxx person is employed with them since xxxx date and currently working at xxxx level/designation and residing at xxxxxx.

While this is what I did, can't really comment on how helpful was this in processing of my case (you can never be sure with DIBP about what works with them). But I see no harm in adding such letters, provided it is not much of a hassle (thankfully in my case both the colleagues were very supportive and got this for me).


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Waiting......Waiting....Waiting*

24th week has also ended in Utterly & Bitterly Note.

Days 168 have flown...still in RECEIVED status.

3 weeks since I emailed them my consent letter for my employment info to be shared.

Oh my GSM Brisbane - gimme good news as Im approaching new SLA of 6 months this month end.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sreeneshkamath

i know this sounds wired, but just to be on a safer side like mentioned above, do they send the roles and responsibilities letter to HR? my previous company HR already told me they will not verify anything other than the service period. But current i'm not sure what could be done since no one ready to provide their service letter along with SD. Totally confused and not sure where to go by to seek assistance.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JMMB

rvd said:


> Mine answers inline:
> 
> 
> 1. Can we fill up visa application details and save it for later submission or is it direct submit after filling up details ?
> You can save it for later submission
> 
> 2. Do we need to attach documents the moment when we submit application or can we submit application and attach docs a week later ?
> Can attach docs later: one week to max 10 days is good time to do
> 
> 3. Is it possible to get Medicals done before submitting visa application ? How to do it for both myself and my wife since I have not yet filled up family details anywhere on my visa application.
> Yes can do medicals before. for the second question wait for experts answer.
> 
> 4. I want to get medicals done for myself and my wife. I assume there would 2 different HAP ID's for each of us ? Or is it going to be one for 1 Visa application ?
> Separate HAP ids
> 
> 5. Do I need to get docs notarized /true copy just the way I did for ACS or the color scans would be okay ?
> Color scans will do.(400 dpi is fare enough)
> 
> 6. Shall I submit docs only for my positively assessed work experience or the entire career. In my EOI I had mentioned initial 2 years of work experience and marked it at not relevant.
> Positively assessed work experience is sufficient. I feel no harm submitting all
> 
> 7. I am going to apply for PCC on monday and medicals done in next week for both of us and once that is received I will lodge my application. Hope that should not be a problem.
> This is fine



Thank you so much RVD. For question 3 while filling up the application details under My Health Declaration section, it asks for additional family member details. Filled up all the details yesterday. Will submit that application today. 

Thank you for all other answers


----------



## enygma

Arvind6488 said:


> Congratulations Mate. I follow exactly the same timeline as yours. Visa Lodged on 30th Jan and 1st CO Contact on 13th Feb requesting for PTE Certificate.
> 
> Could you please update who your CO was?


Thanks, it was Ruth (Adelaide) for me.


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys i have a question and need help. I lodged visa on 31 jan 17 case officer contacted for relationship evidence on 13 feb 17. IP pressed on 28th feb 17. We uploaded additional documents 21 in number under spouse section. However the heading of the documents are now appearing in relationship evidence tab and it says attach with no attachment highlighted on date of lodging visa that is 31st jan 17. The additional documents which we provided on 28th feb 17 under relationship evidence are intact and are present. Do i need to take any action?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I dont think you need to worry about that, as long as you have uploaded everything you should be fine. 

You can e-mail DIBP with the document if you are concerned though.


----------



## andreyx108b

sreeneshkamath said:


> i know this sounds wired, but just to be on a safer side like mentioned above, do they send the roles and responsibilities letter to HR? my previous company HR already told me they will not verify anything other than the service period. But current i'm not sure what could be done since no one ready to provide their service letter along with SD. Totally confused and not sure where to go by to seek assistance.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yes we have observed DIBP doing it before.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Thanks for reverting i was planning to send an email to dibp quoting my case. However they never reply

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

enygma said:


> Well, I just couldn't have asked for a better way to start the weekend than this.
> 
> I received the much elusive Grant Letter today for me, spouse and kid. What a journey this has been (more on this later), full of ups & downs but one thing that always stood strong was the support that I received from everyone in this wonderful community.
> 
> Guys you deserve every bit of thanks and respect for the amazing work you are doing here on this forum helping confused souls like me, reach their goal. Had it not been for you I guess I would have given up on my Oz dream long back.
> 
> My Visa timelines as below (especially for those viewing this post on tapatalk, I know how annoying it is to not able to view signatures in the app):
> ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 01/Jul/2016
> 189 invite : 04/Jan/2017
> Visa Lodge : 30/Jan/2017
> CO Contact: 13/02/2017 (Medicals & Query on Positions held during one of the previous Employment).
> Replied & IP Pressed: 27/02/2017
> Grant : 17/03/2017
> IED : 24/02/2018
> 
> Thank you once again to all the amazing folks on this forum and wish speedy Grant to all those who are still waiting (trust me when I say that I can very well relate to all the anxiety and frustration).
> 
> All the best!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thanks for reverting i was planning to send an email to dibp quoting my case. However they never reply
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


They do reply but it takes time.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

andreyx108b said:


> They do reply but it takes time.


Okay i asked them a question about a month ago they didnt revert so thought what to do. I mean i had sent an email to gsm adelaide. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay i asked them a question about a month ago they didnt revert so thought what to do. I mean i had sent an email to gsm adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


To be honest i think i never saw them not to respond - maybe a generic e-mail but they will still send. I might be wrong - but maybe worth waiting.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest i think i never saw them not to respond - maybe a generic e-mail but they will still send. I might be wrong - but maybe worth waiting.


Okay i shall send one again then

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

Dear friends,

I submitted my EOI as Industrial Engineer on 16/03/17 with 60 points. I don´t expect to get the invitation before July. Just a general question, when should I start to collect all the documents such as medical certificates and police check, English evidence from my wife? 

Another question: my wife lived in another country and before leaving the country she received a police certificate. However, this document is already almost 1,5 yers old. After she left that country she didn´t live there anymore. Is this document still valid or does she require to get the update?
Thanks!!


----------



## djthevj

shrinivaskk said:


> For the SD, the DIBP really does the verification on both you and your guarantor.
> I had received a call and followed my email to validate the relationship between the applicant and his SD signor.
> 
> Also the capacity and authority of the person who has signed the SD letter.
> 
> It all depends upon how the case is looked at.
> If CO is convinced about your case, he/she might not want to investigate further.
> 
> But again, it is CO's call.


Thanks for your response, 

With whom they do ? HR or among themselves ?


----------



## EngrJ

experts!!! got my visa grant today!!! thank you for all your help!


----------



## zaback21

Ptera said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I submitted my EOI as Industrial Engineer on 16/03/17 with 60 points. I don´t expect to get the invitation before July. Just a general question, when should I start to collect all the documents such as medical certificates and police check, English evidence from my wife?


Well if you expect to get invite in July, try get them so you get them in July. PCC is valid for 1 year, so unless you need US PCC, apply in June so you get them by 30 June. You should aim to apply the day you get your invite. For now PCC will do and also fill up Form 80 and Form 1221 for the both of you. Sign them later after you get invite.



> Another question: my wife lived in another country and before leaving the country she received a police certificate. However, this document is already almost 1,5 yers old. After she left that country she didn´t live there anymore. Is this document still valid or does she require to get the update?
> Thanks!!


You will need a new PCC as they are valid for a year. 

Your wife will need Functional English so maybe now is a good time to prepare and sit for the exam unless she has already done it or can prove otherwise.

Else you pay AUD 4885.How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## vikaschandra

EngrJ said:


> experts!!! got my visa grant today!!! thank you for all your help!


Congratulations mate


----------



## Ram2409

enygma said:


> Well, I just couldn't have asked for a better way to start the weekend than this.
> 
> I received the much elusive Grant Letter today for me, spouse and kid. What a journey this has been (more on this later), full of ups & downs but one thing that always stood strong was the support that I received from everyone in this wonderful community.
> 
> Guys you deserve every bit of thanks and respect for the amazing work you are doing here on this forum helping confused souls like me, reach their goal. Had it not been for you I guess I would have given up on my Oz dream long back.
> 
> My Visa timelines as below (especially for those viewing this post on tapatalk, I know how annoying it is to not able to view signatures in the app):
> ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 01/Jul/2016
> 189 invite : 04/Jan/2017
> Visa Lodge : 30/Jan/2017
> CO Contact: 13/02/2017 (Medicals & Query on Positions held during one of the previous Employment).
> Replied & IP Pressed: 27/02/2017
> Grant : 17/03/2017
> IED : 24/02/2018
> 
> Thank you once again to all the amazing folks on this forum and wish speedy Grant to all those who are still waiting (trust me when I say that I can very well relate to all the anxiety and frustration).
> 
> All the best!!!


Congratulations man. Iam in same boat of ICT but EOI filed on Feb'17. Motivated to stay intact and hope for the best to come by....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj_8747

Hi All,
New member to expat forum ,lodged Visa on 14th Feb 2017 for Computer network Professional .CO assigned on 25th Feb 2017. Any idea what would be approx processing time?


----------



## sharmison

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My brother has done Bachelor of Science in Information technology (BSc I.T.). this is a 3 year program and units are quite similar to the Btech/MCA ones. Do you guys have any idea whether he can go for the assessment of Software Engineer code in ACS? Will his 3 year degree be recognized by ACS?
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


Hi Jay, 

ACS will access anything as positive as long as the course done by your brother matches with their requirement. Same goes for the job too.

For Education, ACS will compare the individual courses done during Bachelor's/Master's and if that equates to the Australian equivalent Bachlelor's, then they will give positive assessment. If not, then depending on the content, ACS will decide if your brother's bachelor is equivalent to Australia's Computer science Major/Minor/Not equivalent. and then based on this, they will deduct the total number of years from the work experience.

normal rules followed in ACS is, 
1) If your course matter matches 60% or more with theirs, they will treat it as Major (then 2 years deduction)
2) If your course matter matches less than 60% but more than 30%, they will treat it as Minor (then they will deduct 4 years)
3) if your course matter doesn't matches even 30%, then they will treat it as non equivalent and deduct 6 years from your total experience and let you claim point for the remaining years.

As in my case, I started my BCA in India but after completing first year, I moved to USA to complete my bachelor's in Electrical Engineering (Major) & Computer Science (Minor). After degree, I did 10 years of work.

ACS, considered my Electrical Engineering and computer science combination and treated it as Major, and cut only 2 years.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## snowingreen

Hello,
Where can I find the IP button ? Is it only applicable for the applications where CO contacted for additional information ?


vikaschandra said:


> If the IP button is clicked post submission of additional evidence the status should change to "Assessment in Progress"
> 
> Are you able to see the Information Provided button? If yes that would mean your agent has not clicked it. If not then there might be some technical problem with immi account from DIBP's side.
> 
> Further also check if there is any additional correspondence in your inbox requesting for additional docs post previous documents submission (should not be the case though)


----------



## subufromchennai

During feeding online lodgement(via. ImmiAccount), I have few questions:

1. In the Employment History section, do I still need to give Date To as empty(as similar to EOI) for working company?
2. For claiming points for Partner, Do I need to have partner employment similar to Primary Applicant like adding entries for employment duration for both claim and non-claiming points?

Please confirm. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## subufromchennai

Couple of quick question on feeding data into Online Lodgment.

1. Do I need to still have To Date empty(similar to EOI) for current employer?
2. For claiming partner point , Do i need to add their employment history and split (both claiming and non-claiming points)as similar to Primary applicant?


----------



## JMMB

Hi Guys, 

Has anyone applied for Medicals before Lodging visa application ? 

Few queries wrt medicals.

1. I have filled up all details under 'My Health Declarations' section for myself and my wife. Will be submitting the application today. 

2. How do I get an appointment with panel physician ? Does submitting application takes me to appointment booking page or do I have to do it separately calling up panel physician clinic ? 

3. At what stage do we pay for medicals ? Is it at the clinic or while submitting application ? 

4. I m assuming while submitting Visa application later on I will be able to link HAP IDs for myself and my wife rather than CO allocating me one. Am I correct in saying this ? 

Please help me with these queries. 

Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

snowingreen said:


> Hello,
> Where can I find the IP button ? Is it only applicable for the applications where CO contacted for additional information ?


Yes it only appears once the CO requests for additional evidences


----------



## vikaschandra

JMMB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone applied for Medicals before Lodging visa application ?
> 
> Few queries wrt medicals.
> 
> 1. I have filled up all details under 'My Health Declarations' section for myself and my wife. Will be submitting the application today.
> 
> 2. How do I get an appointment with panel physician ? Does submitting application takes me to appointment booking page or do I have to do it separately calling up panel physician clinic ?
> 
> 3. At what stage do we pay for medicals ? Is it at the clinic or while submitting application ?
> 
> 4. I m assuming while submitting Visa application later on I will be able to link HAP IDs for myself and my wife rather than CO allocating me one. Am I correct in saying this ?
> 
> Please help me with these queries.
> 
> Thank you


2. You have to call up the clinic to get an appointment. check this page https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india and find out where you can get the medicals done
3. You will pay at the medical clinic
4. Yes you are right


----------



## Suby10

vikaschandra said:


> If points are claimed for all those employments it is very much possible to undergo verification. All depends on the Case Officer.
> 
> What kind of document did your friend provide for all of these employments reference letter feom HR or Stat Declaration?


Hi Vikas, 

She didn't claim point for her first employment as it was deducted by ACS not considering it as skilled employment. But that too was verified. She submitted 1 SD & 3 letters in letter head signed by her bosses. I'm assuming it's the SD that caused the employment verification. But then I see many ppl getting grants even though they submitted SD's. 🤔


----------



## super.mad

Hi Experts...

Please solve my queries...

Any chances to get invited on 29th Mar with the below timeline/points? 

CODE: 261311

SkillSelect 189 and 190
189 Points - 70
190 Points - 75 
EOI: 16th Mar 2017
Invite: XXX

2. I'll be taking wife and daughter(15 months of age) with me. So. PCC required for all 3?

3. For how long Medical is valid?

P.S.. Please experts.. help me on this..


----------



## Krish29

enygma said:


> Well, I just couldn't have asked for a better way to start the weekend than this.
> 
> I received the much elusive Grant Letter today for me, spouse and kid. What a journey this has been (more on this later), full of ups & downs but one thing that always stood strong was the support that I received from everyone in this wonderful community.
> 
> Guys you deserve every bit of thanks and respect for the amazing work you are doing here on this forum helping confused souls like me, reach their goal. Had it not been for you I guess I would have given up on my Oz dream long back.
> 
> My Visa timelines as below (especially for those viewing this post on tapatalk, I know how annoying it is to not able to view signatures in the app):
> ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI 189 - 65 points : 01/Jul/2016
> 189 invite : 04/Jan/2017
> Visa Lodge : 30/Jan/2017
> CO Contact: 13/02/2017 (Medicals & Query on Positions held during one of the previous Employment).
> Replied & IP Pressed: 27/02/2017
> Grant : 17/03/2017
> IED : 24/02/2018
> 
> Thank you once again to all the amazing folks on this forum and wish speedy Grant to all those who are still waiting (trust me when I say that I can very well relate to all the anxiety and frustration).
> 
> All the best!!!


Congrats!! Happy weekend 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

You will definately be invited on 29 march, pcc required of you n your wife (if u were at onsite for more than a year, pcc required for all those countries)

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Hello Experts,

few qns on my side.

1> do we need to submit attested/notarized copies of documents in immiAccount ? or only Color scans without any attestation will do ?
2> Please confirm my understanding:
date of 1st entry: 1 year from the date PCC/Medical (whichever earlier)
date of PR validity: 5 yrs from the grant date

For ex: PCC done: 1st May 2017, Medicals: 6th May 2017, Visa Grant: 1st Aug 2017
1st entry: 1st May 2018
PR validity: 1st Aug 2022

Right ?


----------



## takemeout

Hello experts. 

I paid today (17/3) and lodged a visa, now i started to upload files to immi account. I had a little enquiry about health declaration to confirm my understanding. 

In the health section for all applications i will just refer to the HAP number which i used during medical test that we performed earlier next week!? That's it! right?


----------



## sanjeevneo

shrinivaskk said:


> 1. what happens to the rest of the applicants of 261313 when the invitation closes
> 
> 
> 
> *They will be put in the queue for next year. *
> 
> 
> 
> 2.when is the best time/month to apply for if the total point is 65 in the same group?
> 
> 
> 
> *The time has already lapsed as I think the category for 2613 will end by March 1st week submissions.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can upgrade to 70 or 75 points through your PTE score. Then definitely u stand a chance to get in next 2-3 available rounds. *




Hi. Thanks for your answer. 

I am planning on applying in may this year. Would it be advisable? On 65? 
However ill be sitting for pte again and see if i can score 79+ 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

subz.finwiz said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> few qns on my side.
> 
> 1> do we need to submit attested/notarized copies of documents in immiAccount ? or only Color scans without any attestation will do ?
> 2> Please confirm my understanding:
> date of 1st entry: 1 year from the date PCC/Medical (whichever earlier)
> date of PR validity: 5 yrs from the grant date
> 
> For ex: PCC done: 1st May 2017, Medicals: 6th May 2017, Visa Grant: 1st Aug 2017
> 1st entry: 1st May 2018
> PR validity: 1st Aug 2022
> 
> Right ?


Yes your understanding is correct.one correction.the PR is valid for life.the right to enter and leave Australia any number of time is valid till 5 years.if leave and you enter australia even 1day before the 5 year ends you can remain in australia forever.else you will need to apply and get a RRV return resident visa to come back to Australia.


----------



## vinodn007

takemeout said:


> Hello experts.
> 
> I paid today (17/3) and lodged a visa, now i started to upload files to immi account. I had a little enquiry about health declaration to confirm my understanding.
> 
> In the health section for all applications i will just refer to the HAP number which i used during medical test that we performed earlier next week!? That's it! right?


Your last line needs clarification.have you done medicals already prior to visa lodge or going for medicals.if done earlier your application would have a question if if you appeared for medical and ask you to input the hap ID you already have.


----------



## vinodn007

sanjeevneo said:


> Hi. Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I am planning on applying in may this year. Would it be advisable? On 65?
> However ill be sitting for pte again and see if i can score 79+
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple right-you apply when you are ready and be in queue.in the interim try to increase score if possible via language test if you are on 10 points and then jump ahead in the queue and wait for dibp invitation when that happens.


----------



## takemeout

vinodn007 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts.
> 
> I paid today (17/3) and lodged a visa, now i started to upload files to immi account. I had a little enquiry about health declaration to confirm my understanding.
> 
> In the health section for all applications i will just refer to the HAP number which i used during medical test that we performed earlier next week!? That's it! right?
> 
> 
> 
> Your last line needs clarification.have you done medicals already prior to visa lodge or going for medicals.if done earlier your application would have a question if if you appeared for medical and ask you to input the hap ID you already have.
Click to expand...


Sorry for the confusion. 
I made medicals LAST week and i have an HAP number 
So i understand that i will mention the number in the health section


----------



## newtooaustralia

takemeout said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts.
> 
> I paid today (17/3) and lodged a visa, now i started to upload files to immi account. I had a little enquiry about health declaration to confirm my understanding.
> 
> In the health section for all applications i will just refer to the HAP number which i used during medical test that we performed earlier next week!? That's it! right?
> 
> 
> 
> Your last line needs clarification.have you done medicals already prior to visa lodge or going for medicals.if done earlier your application would have a question if if you appeared for medical and ask you to input the hap ID you already have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> I made medicals LAST week and i have an HAP number
> So i understand that i will mention the number in the health section
Click to expand...

If medicals are already done then HAP ID of each applicant has to be mentioned at the visa application stage. There is a question if u appeared in the medical. If yes then it asks for hap id. I did the same at visa lodgement stage


----------



## shrinivaskk

djthevj said:


> Thanks for your response,
> 
> With whom they do ? HR or among themselves ?



They give the call to the SD signor and ask the relationship between the applicant and himself/herself. 

Then they call the HR to validate the same whatever the signor might have told. 

The same thing they did in the case of the applicant who had used my name as SD guarantor. 
They called me to validate whatever I had written on SD is true or not and I vouch for it. 

Then they sent an email to the HR to check whether I had an authority to sign the letter or not.


----------



## prashant_wase

*Help*

I have a question, what will happen if a person is unable to upload any documents within 60 days of Invitation to apply. And to add more , he is from 263111 category, which is already going to shut down ....



*
ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
EOI : 21/01/2017
189: 70 
190: 70+5 (NSW)
Invitation: 1st Feb 2017
Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
Australian PCC received : Still Waiting 
Medicals :  Not done yet...
Visa lodged : ???


*


----------



## ramvijay

prashant_wase said:


> I have a question, what will happen if a person is unable to upload any documents within 60 days of Invitation to apply. And to add more , he is from 263111 category, which is already going to shut down ....


The invite will expire on the 61st day!!! You have to create a new EOI if you want to apply


----------



## vinodn007

prashant_wase said:


> I have a question, what will happen if a person is unable to upload any documents within 60 days of Invitation to apply. And to add more , he is from 263111 category, which is already going to shut down ....
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
> EOI : 21/01/2017
> 189: 70
> 190: 70+5 (NSW)
> Invitation: 1st Feb 2017
> Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
> Australian PCC received : Still Waiting
> Medicals :  Not done yet...
> Visa lodged : ???
> 
> 
> *


I have answered you query in the other thread.


----------



## djthevj

Planned System Maintenance

ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times Canberra time:

* midnight until 4am Monday 20 March 2017

We apologise for any inconvenience.


Wrong time was thinking to finish off in the weekend, can't do it before 10 P.M (IST) tomorrow


----------



## Numair16

Anyone here who was contacted by CO for medicals only? And how long did they take for grant after uploading the medicals?


----------



## sprakash85

Numair16 said:


> Anyone here who was contacted by CO for medicals only? And how long did they take for grant after uploading the medicals?


Numair, i was Contacted only for medicals . But no grant yet.

Visa lodged 2nd Feb
CO contact 18th Feb
Medicals uploaded 27th Feb
Grant ...... Waiting!!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hello All.
My job code : 261313
Invite received: 21/12/2016
189 visa lodge: 5th Jan 2017
All docs uploaded including medicals and pcc: 12 Jan 2017
Co contact : 2nd Feb 2017 requesting for spouse pcc and form80 for both.
Replied back with docs: 12th Feb 2017.
Since then status is Application in progess.
This wait is killing me.....hoping for a grant soon.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

sprakash85 said:


> Numair, i was Contacted only for medicals . But no grant yet.
> 
> Visa lodged 2nd Feb
> CO contact 18th Feb
> Medicals uploaded 27th Feb
> Grant ...... Waiting!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Lets hope you get the good news soon.
Actually I wanted to frontload everything but I did not know that I can do medicals before lodging the application so I did that after I lodged my visa and then the clinic took 8 days to upload it, during these 8 days CO contacted me for medicals. People who completed medicals before lodging are getting direct grants very quickly and the ones who enter the CO loop are stuck indefinitely. Anyway lets hope for the best.


----------



## sprakash85

Numair16 said:


> Lets hope you get the good news soon.
> Actually I wanted to frontload everything but I did not know that I can do medicals before lodging the application so I did that after I lodged my visa and then the clinic took 8 days to upload it, during these 8 days CO contacted me for medicals. People who completed medicals before lodging are getting direct grants very quickly and the ones who enter the CO loop are stuck indefinitely. Anyway lets hope for the best.


Yes Numair. All the best to us!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

Hi guys,

just need some information, do we need to submit ITR -V or ITR 1? I see in the India income site,it's ITR -V.

Please advice.


----------



## JMMB

Hey Guys

Help needed here regarding work experience.

Scenario

Company A
Worked at Company A as Software Engineer from (15-01-2010 till 17-11-2010) (11 months)
This company closed their operations. Got SD from an ex colleague who happened to be my manager in that company. I have appointment letter,experience letter,appraisal letter, salary certificate and payslips for that company with me.

ACS deducted this entire experience.

I have put in this experience in EOI and marked it as not relevant since its deducted by ACS.

Question here is : Shall I submit docs for this company ? If verification happens this is going to be a tricky one since the company has closed their operations and nobody would be able to provide proofs for my claims. SD does not contain the contact details of person who gave me this SD.

Company B

Worked at Company B as Software Developer from (22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012) and as Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-22-2012).
I got reference letter from the HR which I submitted for ACS. 
The letter says I worked as
--Software Developer from Nov 2010 till April 2012
--Senior Software Developer from May 2012 till Nov 2012

This letter does not have specific dates mentioned.

Also EOI submitted as per this letter with dates and titles as :

--Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 30-04-2012
--Senior Software Developer from 01-05-2012 till 23-11-2012

I have appointment letter, form 16, experience letter for this company with me.

The past experience letter(Not the one submitted to ACS) from this company says I worked as
-- Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012
-- Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-11-2012

You see the difference between the titles (Senior Developer vs Senior Software Developer) on 2 different letters.
Also there is a difference in dates (Mentioned in EOI vs Mentioned in past Experience letter) (ACS reference letter does not contain dates)

Question here is : Does DIBP does verification to that level where they match the dates as well ? If so which letter shall I submit ? 
The one submitted to ACS (without dates) or the past experience letter (The dates won't match with dates claimed in EOI ? 
I believe I should submit the one that I submitted to ACS. But what if they drill down at the date level while verification and the HR tells them the dates which were mentioned in past experience letter.

Company C

Worked at this company as Technical Consultant from (28-05-2013 till Present)

In EOI 'End Date' for this company is left blank. However while applying visa we need to put To Date. I m going to leave this company on 24th March 2017. So I m planning to put this date in Visa Application as end date.

Will try to get updated reference letter(same as the one submitted to ACS) from HR.

Ques : Hope this is okay ?

Hope the scenario's are clear. 

Apologies for such long queries. 

Seniors kindly help me here. 

I m a bit worried. Shall I submit another EOI with proper dates as per past experience letter.

Thank you


----------



## sprakash85

djthevj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just need some information, do we need to submit ITR -V or ITR 1? I see in the India income site,it's ITR -V.
> 
> Please advice.


You can upload itr v and i would suggest to provide as many docs like form 26as for the recent tax deductions. This would give them more than sufficient proof that we are employed , getting paid and paying taxes...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

JMMB said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Help needed here regarding work experience.
> 
> Scenario
> 
> Company A
> Worked at Company A as Software Engineer from (15-01-2010 till 17-11-2010) (11 months)
> This company closed their operations. Got SD from an ex colleague who happened to be my manager in that company. I have appointment letter,experience letter,appraisal letter, salary certificate and payslips for that company with me.
> 
> ACS deducted this entire experience.
> 
> I have put in this experience in EOI and marked it as not relevant since its deducted by ACS.
> 
> Question here is : Shall I submit docs for this company ? If verification happens this is going to be a tricky one since the company has closed their operations and nobody would be able to provide proofs for my claims. SD does not contain the contact details of person who gave me this SD.
> 
> Company B
> 
> Worked at Company B as Software Developer from (22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012) and as Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-22-2012).
> I got reference letter from the HR which I submitted for ACS.
> The letter says I worked as
> --Software Developer from Nov 2010 till April 2012
> --Senior Software Developer from May 2012 till Nov 2012
> 
> This letter does not have specific dates mentioned.
> 
> Also EOI submitted as per this letter with dates and titles as :
> 
> --Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 30-04-2012
> --Senior Software Developer from 01-05-2012 till 23-11-2012
> 
> I have appointment letter, form 16, experience letter for this company with me.
> 
> The past experience letter(Not the one submitted to ACS) from this company says I worked as
> -- Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012
> -- Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-11-2012
> 
> You see the difference between the titles (Senior Developer vs Senior Software Developer) on 2 different letters.
> Also there is a difference in dates (Mentioned in EOI vs Mentioned in past Experience letter) (ACS reference letter does not contain dates)
> 
> Question here is : Does DIBP does verification to that level where they match the dates as well ? If so which letter shall I submit ?
> The one submitted to ACS (without dates) or the past experience letter (The dates won't match with dates claimed in EOI ?
> I believe I should submit the one that I submitted to ACS. But what if they drill down at the date level while verification and the HR tells them the dates which were mentioned in past experience letter.
> 
> Company C
> 
> Worked at this company as Technical Consultant from (28-05-2013 till Present)
> 
> In EOI 'End Date' for this company is left blank. However while applying visa we need to put To Date. I m going to leave this company on 24th March 2017. So I m planning to put this date in Visa Application as end date.
> 
> Will try to get updated reference letter(same as the one submitted to ACS) from HR.
> 
> Ques : Hope this is okay ?
> 
> Hope the scenario's are clear.
> 
> Apologies for such long queries.
> 
> Seniors kindly help me here.
> 
> I m a bit worried. Shall I submit another EOI with proper dates as per past experience letter.
> 
> Thank you


Hi JMMB
DIBP verified every miNute detail. Its better to correct the dates and provide new reference letters. But would correcting your dates and designations may demand a newer skill assessment...?? This is something I am not so sure of. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

super.mad said:


> Hi Experts...
> 
> Please solve my queries...
> 
> Any chances to get invited on 29th Mar with the below timeline/points?
> 
> CODE: 261311
> 
> SkillSelect 189 and 190
> 189 Points - 70
> 190 Points - 75
> EOI: 16th Mar 2017
> Invite: XXX
> 
> 2. I'll be taking wife and daughter(15 months of age) with me. So. PCC required for all 3?
> 
> 3. For how long Medical is valid?
> 
> P.S.. Please experts.. help me on this..


1. Very much possible to get an invite for 189
2. PCC required only for your wife and yourself.
3. Medicals is required for all 3 and is usually relevant for 12 months


----------



## shrinivaskk

Numair16 said:


> Lets hope you get the good news soon.
> Actually I wanted to frontload everything but I did not know that I can do medicals before lodging the application so I did that after I lodged my visa and then the clinic took 8 days to upload it, during these 8 days CO contacted me for medicals. People who completed medicals before lodging are getting direct grants very quickly and the ones who enter the CO loop are stuck indefinitely. Anyway lets hope for the best.


Not necessary that everyone who uploads medicals upfront are getting direct grant and otherwise. 
I've uploaded everything including medicals along with visa lodge (I did medicals before visa lodging) and it has been more than 10 days still in 'Received' status. 

However, few people who have been contacted for medicals by CO got the grant in 2-3 days of response. 

So it all depends upon the case officer and your queue. 

Mostly the luck also.


----------



## shrinivaskk

sanjeevneo said:


> Hi. Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I am planning on applying in may this year. Would it be advisable? On 65?
> However ill be sitting for pte again and see if i can score 79+
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you apply with minimum 70 points as there will be a huge backlog of 65 pointers for last 6 months. 

Hence it is better to push up your scores through PTE and get into the range of 70s. 

All the best !


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

I provided all required documents to CO on 28th Feb, where he contacted me on 15th Feb. now thinking that a case officer comes back to case after 28 days of asking info, he should review and decide further my case after 15th March.

So considering others timeline, either he will issue a grant within next one week or i may have to wait as much as April/ May for the same. no one is able to crack how timeline works. sometimes, a person from subcontinent is given direct grant within a week and sometimes it takes months (for front loaded documents)
some candidates receive grant within 1 week after expiry of 28 days from CO contact and some wait for 1-2 months to get the answer.

waiting is a critical part of our daily life, but not many waitings are as critical as this. So My dear CO (lol) i hope you will do your best.


----------



## shrinivaskk

vinodn007 said:


> Yes your understanding is correct.one correction.the PR is valid for life.the right to enter and leave Australia any number of time is valid till 5 years.if leave and you enter australia even 1day before the 5 year ends you can remain in australia forever.else you will need to apply and get a RRV return resident visa to come back to Australia.


A slight correction here. 

Usually the CO decides the IED (Initial Entry Date). It can be within next 2 months to 1year. 

An applicant has to visit Australia within this period to get his PR authenticated.
*Else his PR will be cancelled*

Once you visit Australia within the IED, then your PR is valid for 4yrs. Post 4yrs, either you can apply for citizenship or continue the PR for lifetime.


----------



## shrinivaskk

prashant_wase said:


> I have a question, what will happen if a person is unable to upload any documents within 60 days of Invitation to apply. And to add more , he is from 263111 category, which is already going to shut down ....
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 NETWORK ENGINEER
> EOI : 21/01/2017
> 189: 70
> 190: 70+5 (NSW)
> Invitation: 1st Feb 2017
> Indian PCC received: 17 March 2017
> Australian PCC received : Still Waiting
> Medicals :  Not done yet...
> Visa lodged : ???
> 
> 
> *


*ITA will be cancelled. 
*
So, you will have to apply the fresh EOI to be invited again. Basically all the process from EOI submission starts.


----------



## JMMB

sprakash85 said:


> Hi JMMB
> DIBP verified every miNute detail. Its better to correct the dates and provide new reference letters. But would correcting your dates and designations may demand a newer skill assessment...?? This is something I am not so sure of.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Ok. Thank you

Can anyone else please suggest something here asap. 

Thanks


----------



## JMMB

JMMB said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Help needed here regarding work experience.
> 
> Scenario
> 
> Company A
> Worked at Company A as Software Engineer from (15-01-2010 till 17-11-2010) (11 months)
> This company closed their operations. Got SD from an ex colleague who happened to be my manager in that company. I have appointment letter,experience letter,appraisal letter, salary certificate and payslips for that company with me.
> 
> ACS deducted this entire experience.
> 
> I have put in this experience in EOI and marked it as not relevant since its deducted by ACS.
> 
> Question here is : Shall I submit docs for this company ? If verification happens this is going to be a tricky one since the company has closed their operations and nobody would be able to provide proofs for my claims. SD does not contain the contact details of person who gave me this SD.
> 
> Company B
> 
> Worked at Company B as Software Developer from (22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012) and as Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-22-2012).
> I got reference letter from the HR which I submitted for ACS.
> The letter says I worked as
> --Software Developer from Nov 2010 till April 2012
> --Senior Software Developer from May 2012 till Nov 2012
> 
> This letter does not have specific dates mentioned.
> 
> Also EOI submitted as per this letter with dates and titles as :
> 
> --Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 30-04-2012
> --Senior Software Developer from 01-05-2012 till 23-11-2012
> 
> I have appointment letter, form 16, experience letter for this company with me.
> 
> The past experience letter(Not the one submitted to ACS) from this company says I worked as
> -- Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012
> -- Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-11-2012
> 
> You see the difference between the titles (Senior Developer vs Senior Software Developer) on 2 different letters.
> Also there is a difference in dates (Mentioned in EOI vs Mentioned in past Experience letter) (ACS reference letter does not contain dates)
> 
> Question here is : Does DIBP does verification to that level where they match the dates as well ? If so which letter shall I submit ?
> The one submitted to ACS (without dates) or the past experience letter (The dates won't match with dates claimed in EOI ?
> I believe I should submit the one that I submitted to ACS. But what if they drill down at the date level while verification and the HR tells them the dates which were mentioned in past experience letter.
> 
> Company C
> 
> Worked at this company as Technical Consultant from (28-05-2013 till Present)
> 
> In EOI 'End Date' for this company is left blank. However while applying visa we need to put To Date. I m going to leave this company on 24th March 2017. So I m planning to put this date in Visa Application as end date.
> 
> Will try to get updated reference letter(same as the one submitted to ACS) from HR.
> 
> Ques : Hope this is okay ?
> 
> Hope the scenario's are clear.
> 
> Apologies for such long queries.
> 
> Seniors kindly help me here.
> 
> I m a bit worried. Shall I submit another EOI with proper dates as per past experience letter.
> 
> Thank you


Can someone please suggest something here asap. 

Thanks


----------



## muhsoh

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> I provided all required documents to CO on 28th Feb, where he contacted me on 15th Feb. now thinking that a case officer comes back to case after 28 days of asking info, he should review and decide further my case after 15th March.
> 
> So considering others timeline, either he will issue a grant within next one week or i may have to wait as much as April/ May for the same. no one is able to crack how timeline works. sometimes, a person from subcontinent is given direct grant within a week and sometimes it takes months (for front loaded documents)
> some candidates receive grant within 1 week after expiry of 28 days from CO contact and some wait for 1-2 months to get the answer.
> 
> waiting is a critical part of our daily life, but not many waitings are as critical as this. So My dear CO (lol) i hope you will do your best.


Very true. No one can estimate or predict processing time as 2 similar cases can be treated in totally different ways. But for most of the cases where CO has asked for a single document or medicals, they usually return back to the same case after 28+ days so anyone who has contacted by CO, should expect a response mostly after a month. Before that if you get a grant, its a lottery  all the best folks. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginni123

Hi,
I finished my MPA this month and scored 8 each in PTE and now my points are 70.
I am bit confused that should i apply for skill assessment under general accountant or External Auditor.
Please advice me as I am hoping to lodge my EOI next month as soon as I will get SA.
Thanks


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
One quick question. I am preparing My Health Declarations details. Reviewing it and gonna submit the application. My questions are

1. After submission,* HAP ID* will be generated ryt? And once HAP Id got generated, I cannot edit any details in the application??

2. I am living in *Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu, India*. In which hospital, should I do medicals? Are the _*hospital's list be provided in any website*_. If so, plz provide me the link?


----------



## sprakash85

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> One quick question. I am preparing My Health Declarations details. Reviewing it and gonna submit the application. My questions are
> 
> 1. After submission,* HAP ID* will be generated ryt? And once HAP Id got generated, I cannot edit any details in the application??
> 
> 2. I am living in *Coimbatore, Tamil Nadu, India*. In which hospital, should I do medicals? Are the _*hospital's list be provided in any website*_. If so, plz provide me the link?


Yes HAP id will be generated. 
The DIBP website has the information on he list of cliNics or hospitals where you can get the test done 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

JMMB said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Help needed here regarding work experience.
> 
> Scenario
> 
> Company A
> Worked at Company A as Software Engineer from (15-01-2010 till 17-11-2010) (11 months)
> This company closed their operations. Got SD from an ex colleague who happened to be my manager in that company. I have appointment letter,experience letter,appraisal letter, salary certificate and payslips for that company with me.
> 
> ACS deducted this entire experience.
> 
> I have put in this experience in EOI and marked it as not relevant since its deducted by ACS.
> 
> Question here is : Shall I submit docs for this company ? If verification happens this is going to be a tricky one since the company has closed their operations and nobody would be able to provide proofs for my claims. SD does not contain the contact details of person who gave me this SD.
> 
> Company B
> 
> Worked at Company B as Software Developer from (22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012) and as Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-22-2012).
> I got reference letter from the HR which I submitted for ACS.
> The letter says I worked as
> --Software Developer from Nov 2010 till April 2012
> --Senior Software Developer from May 2012 till Nov 2012
> 
> This letter does not have specific dates mentioned.
> 
> Also EOI submitted as per this letter with dates and titles as :
> 
> --Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 30-04-2012
> --Senior Software Developer from 01-05-2012 till 23-11-2012
> 
> I have appointment letter, form 16, experience letter for this company with me.
> 
> The past experience letter(Not the one submitted to ACS) from this company says I worked as
> -- Software Developer from 22-11-2010 till 20-05-2012
> -- Senior Developer from 21-05-2012 till 23-11-2012
> 
> You see the difference between the titles (Senior Developer vs Senior Software Developer) on 2 different letters.
> Also there is a difference in dates (Mentioned in EOI vs Mentioned in past Experience letter) (ACS reference letter does not contain dates)
> 
> Question here is : Does DIBP does verification to that level where they match the dates as well ? If so which letter shall I submit ?
> The one submitted to ACS (without dates) or the past experience letter (The dates won't match with dates claimed in EOI ?
> I believe I should submit the one that I submitted to ACS. But what if they drill down at the date level while verification and the HR tells them the dates which were mentioned in past experience letter.
> 
> Company C
> 
> Worked at this company as Technical Consultant from (28-05-2013 till Present)
> 
> In EOI 'End Date' for this company is left blank. However while applying visa we need to put To Date. I m going to leave this company on 24th March 2017. So I m planning to put this date in Visa Application as end date.
> 
> Will try to get updated reference letter(same as the one submitted to ACS) from HR.
> 
> Ques : Hope this is okay ?
> 
> Hope the scenario's are clear.
> 
> Apologies for such long queries.
> 
> Seniors kindly help me here.
> 
> I m a bit worried. Shall I submit another EOI with proper dates as per past experience letter.
> 
> Thank you



Question here is : Shall I submit docs for this company ? If verification happens this is going to be a tricky one since the company has closed their operations and nobody would be able to provide proofs for my claims. SD does not contain the contact details of person who gave me this SD.

*Answer - 
Rule 1 - You should provide all the contact details of whoever is signing on your SD. Along with the relationship proof (like org chart or so). 
Rule 2 - Even if the job is irrelevant, DIBP still has the rights to validate through audit. 
Solution - Please get the SD with contact details amended and submit along with Visa application as long as the dates, roles and responsibilities don't change. *

Question here is : Does DIBP does verification to that level where they match the dates as well ? If so which letter shall I submit ? 
The one submitted to ACS (without dates) or the past experience letter (The dates won't match with dates claimed in EOI ? 
I believe I should submit the one that I submitted to ACS. But what if they drill down at the date level while verification and the HR tells them the dates which were mentioned in past experience letter.

*If DIBP sends for verification, they ask whether the letter and content provided is authentic or not. They don't cross check the dates. 
It is up to the HR to authenticate that the letter given was true and all the details are correct. 
If you submit for ACS and then EOI, for sure u will lose ur chance for this year. 

If you think you have given incorrect info, then fill the form 1023 and provide all the justification on the incorrect details provided along with right proof. 

*


----------



## auspiration

*Grant rec'd*

Hi All,
I received my grant today. Applied on 25th Feb and submitted medical on 15th March and PCC on 16th March. Received grant 17th March. ANZ 263312. Planning to travel by end July early August. Please let me know if anyone else is planning in this time frame.


----------



## sounddonor

auspiration said:


> Hi All,
> I received my grant today. Applied on 25th Feb and submitted medical on 15th March and PCC on 16th March. Received grant 17th March. ANZ 263312. Planning to travel by end July early August. Please let me know if anyone else is planning in this time frame.




Congratulations  have you had any co contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats Bro, your timeline is very amazing and quick. I hope they start processing for all, this fast and straight.



auspiration said:


> Hi All,
> I received my grant today. Applied on 25th Feb and submitted medical on 15th March and PCC on 16th March. Received grant 17th March. ANZ 263312. Planning to travel by end July early August. Please let me know if anyone else is planning in this time frame.


----------



## auspiration

No contact from Co. From the grant letter I find the GSM Adelaide team processed it.


----------



## auspiration

Thanks buddy. Hope they do it as quickly for every one


----------



## abhishekv

auspiration said:


> Hi All,
> I received my grant today. Applied on 25th Feb and submitted medical on 15th March and PCC on 16th March. Received grant 17th March. ANZ 263312. Planning to travel by end July early August. Please let me know if anyone else is planning in this time frame.


That is super fast. Congrats and all the best.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## auspiration

Thank you Abhishek.


----------



## djthevj

Guys,

Do we need to show any documentation like form 16, ACS ?ITR,salary proofs for the experience which hasn't been counteACS?I am assuming i shouldn't but need expert advice.

Please suggest.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hi all, i have renewed my passport in order to apply for canada, even though it's going to expire in 10 months. In the update us page , there are no relevant options to select from the reason drop down. Is it ok if i select expired ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

shrinivaskk said:


> I suggest you apply with minimum 70 points as there will be a huge backlog of 65 pointers for last 6 months.
> 
> Hence it is better to push up your scores through PTE and get into the range of 70s.
> 
> All the best !


What do you mean by backlog of 65 pointers here? Does it mean CO pickup/clear file based on points??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

so its weekend in Australia and people may expect some action from DIBP starting Monday.

DIBP closed 3 days in April --14 April 2017	-Good Friday	All States	All offices in Australia closed
--17 April 2017​	Easter Monday	All States	All offices in Australia closed (Long weekend for DIBP)
--25 April 2017	Anzac Day	All States	All offices in Australia closed- Tuesday
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia

12 June also off in Adelaide. Wednesday

So least action I think in April as mid is mostly around public holidays, people tend to take some extra days around it and go for 1-2 week holiday- Hi my CO, are you going?


----------



## pratham

*Query Regarding VISA docs*

Hi Guys,

I have received the invitation and have few queries regarding the documents which needs to be uploaded for VISA request.


Q1) Do we need to take color photo copy / black n white copy of all the documents?

Q2) Is notarization mandatory for all documents?


----------



## Sharoon Gill

pratham said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the invitation and have few queries regarding the documents which needs to be uploaded for VISA request.
> 
> 
> Q1) Do we need to take color photo copy / black n white copy of all the documents?
> 
> Q2) Is notarization mandatory for all documents?


Just upload high quality color scans of documents, preferably in 400 dpi. If some documents are in black and white, get those copies notarised and upload the scans of those

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

auspiration said:


> Hi All,
> I received my grant today. Applied on 25th Feb and submitted medical on 15th March and PCC on 16th March. Received grant 17th March. ANZ 263312. Planning to travel by end July early August. Please let me know if anyone else is planning in this time frame.


Congratulations mate


----------



## djthevj

Guys, 

I got my health check up done on last wednesday. However, the status still shows as "examination in progress". I was planning to submit my application today. Do you think i should wait until the medical clearance is given OR proceed further and give the reference of HAP id while attaching the documents?

Please suggest.


----------



## Nass

I'm waiting for my 189 visa invitation as a software engineer, yet, I knew that the CO may contact my previous employers and/or my current employer to verify my title and roles. I don't have any problem in contacting my ex-employers yet the problem in contacting my current employer who doesn't know my intention to immigrate and this will lead to losing my job, can I send to the CO, bank statement and a reference letter from my colleagues or self-statutory signed from my colleague and clarifying that my colleague is in the same company by attaching his business card and email address with same company domain or I have no luck and could lose my job if CO refused that and insisted on contacting HR or director( their numbers and emails will be in the company reference letter) ?


----------



## Numair16

djthevj said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my health check up done on last wednesday. However, the status still shows as "examination in progress". I was planning to submit my application today. Do you think i should wait until the medical clearance is given OR proceed further and give the reference of HAP id while attaching the documents?
> 
> Please suggest.


Wait for the medical clearance, you will have a better chance to get direct grant.


----------



## ausin

233512 Mechanical Engineer
EOI 14th Feb 2017
65 Points with PTE 65+
Any Chance for 189 this month ? or try with PTE 79+
Should I lodge 190 ?


----------



## djthevj

Hi ,

I have downloaded my ITR-V from the IT dept website and seems to be in black and white. I am planning to attach them as a supporting document. Do you guys think I should get it notarized?

Thanks.


----------



## NeerajB

Hi All,

To update you I got 189 granted on 17th March 2017. Thanks for all your guidance, I got lot of information from this portal under various threads. 
Below is my detailed signature. Let me know if anyone needs any information. I would be happy to help if I can.
All the best to you.

________________
Code - ANZSCO 261313
26 Sep 2016: PTE <7
12 Dec 2016: PTE 7.5
5 Jan 2017: ACS Submit
25 Jan 2017: ACS + (Software Engineer 261313)
25 Jan 2017: EOI Submitted: 189 and 190(NSW)
10: PTE, 30: Age, 15: Graduation (B-Tech ECE-ICT Major), 10: Work Experience (5: India experience + 5 Australian Experience)
PCC: Submitted 8 Feb. Received on 10 Feb
AFP: Submitted on 27 Jan. Received on 30 Jan
17 Feb 2017: 190 EOI Invite
18 Feb 2017: 190 NSW Application Submitted
28 Feb 2017: NSW Approval for lodging
1 March 2017: 189 Invitation
6 March 2017: Medical Examination. Medical Declaration: 1 Mar
8 March 2017: 189 Lodged-65 points
17 March 2017: Direct Grant


----------



## djthevj

NeerajB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To update you I got 189 granted on 17th March 2017. Thanks for all your guidance, I got lot of information from this portal under various threads.
> Below is my detailed signature. Let me know if anyone needs any information. I would be happy to help if I can.
> All the best to you.
> 
> ________________
> Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 26 Sep 2016: PTE <7
> 12 Dec 2016: PTE 7.5
> 5 Jan 2017: ACS Submit
> 25 Jan 2017: ACS + (Software Engineer 261313)
> 25 Jan 2017: EOI Submitted: 189 and 190(NSW)
> 10: PTE, 30: Age, 15: Graduation (B-Tech ECE-ICT Major), 10: Work Experience (5: India experience + 5 Australian Experience)
> PCC: Submitted 8 Feb. Received on 10 Feb
> AFP: Submitted on 27 Jan. Received on 30 Jan
> 17 Feb 2017: 190 EOI Invite
> 18 Feb 2017: 190 NSW Application Submitted
> 28 Feb 2017: NSW Approval for lodging
> 1 March 2017: 189 Invitation
> 6 March 2017: Medical Examination. Medical Declaration: 1 Mar
> 8 March 2017: 189 Lodged-65 points
> 17 March 2017: Direct Grant


Congratulations, first of all. 

Could you please help me with this :-

I have downloaded my ITR-V from the IT dept website and seems to be in black and white. I am planning to attach them as a supporting document. Do you guys think I should get it notarized?

Thanks


----------



## Krish29

djthevj said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have downloaded my ITR-V from the IT dept website and seems to be in black and white. I am planning to attach them as a supporting document. Do you guys think I should get it notarized?
> 
> Thanks.


You can download form 26 as... it is advisable to get notarised for any doc which is in black and white. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aa1986

Hey folks, I had been waiting for my visa since long now, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when my expecting my visa?

Timeline

Visa Applied:- 20th Oct 2016
CO Contact:- 5th Nov 2016
Docs uploaded:- 16th Nov 2016
Employment Verification:- 10th Dec 2016
Visa Grant:- Still Waiting

Regards


----------



## muhsoh

aa1986 said:


> Hey folks, I had been waiting for my visa since long now, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when my expecting my visa?
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Visa Applied:- 20th Oct 2016
> CO Contact:- 5th Nov 2016
> Docs uploaded:- 16th Nov 2016
> Employment Verification:- 10th Dec 2016
> Visa Grant:- Still Waiting
> 
> Regards


No one is able to predict the processing time. We have seen people getting grants within weeks and days, and some of people are still waiting since months. We should all stay hopeful, and if all your documents and provided information is correct, you may get your grant one day  All the best...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

* HOPE TO GET GRANT IN APRIL FIRST WEEK BEFORE EASTER HOLIDAYS.



Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)

ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
Age : 30 points 

Timeline

EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017

GRANT DATE ; EXPECTED FIRST WEEK APRIL :fingerscrossed:
*


----------



## sounddonor

NeerajB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> To update you I got 189 granted on 17th March 2017. Thanks for all your guidance, I got lot of information from this portal under various threads.
> 
> Below is my detailed signature. Let me know if anyone needs any information. I would be happy to help if I can.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ________________
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 26 Sep 2016: PTE <7
> 
> 12 Dec 2016: PTE 7.5
> 
> 5 Jan 2017: ACS Submit
> 
> 25 Jan 2017: ACS + (Software Engineer 261313)
> 
> 25 Jan 2017: EOI Submitted: 189 and 190(NSW)
> 
> 10: PTE, 30: Age, 15: Graduation (B-Tech ECE-ICT Major), 10: Work Experience (5: India experience + 5 Australian Experience)
> 
> PCC: Submitted 8 Feb. Received on 10 Feb
> 
> AFP: Submitted on 27 Jan. Received on 30 Jan
> 
> 17 Feb 2017: 190 EOI Invite
> 
> 18 Feb 2017: 190 NSW Application Submitted
> 
> 28 Feb 2017: NSW Approval for lodging
> 
> 1 March 2017: 189 Invitation
> 
> 6 March 2017: Medical Examination. Medical Declaration: 1 Mar
> 
> 8 March 2017: 189 Lodged-65 points
> 
> 17 March 2017: Direct Grant




Congrats mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter

ausin said:


> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI 14th Feb 2017
> 65 Points with PTE 65+
> Any Chance for 189 this month ? or try with PTE 79+
> Should I lodge 190 ?


i would advise you to Try PTE79+ and to apply for 190 in NSW and in VIC.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Guys,

Is it important to mention in form 80...how you were financially supported prior to first employment? I have not done it. I have mentioned in 54 Part t additional information "from birth to until first employment never worked"

Please advise, if I need to resubmit form80 or generally this is ok and acceptable. Thanks!


----------



## pratham

*FORM 1221 query*

In Form 1221 there is section for which we need to provide the if ever VISA was refused or cancel by any country.

My US B1 VISA was refused in 2012 , please suggest what should I fill in this section? Please advise.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

pratham said:


> In Form 1221 there is section for which we need to provide the if ever VISA was refused or cancel by any country.
> 
> My US B1 VISA was refused in 2012 , please suggest what should I fill in this section? Please advise.


Yup. I think you should mention it, as they will do security check and this might come up.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Brother, your situation make me worried, its like 5 months for you since visa launched. I hope they finalize your case ASAP. is your case simple or you have any complications? 

I am not sure if you email them attaching uploaded documents again, politely saying that I thought providing all requested documents through email may help.

I hope DIBP speeds up the process.



aa1986 said:


> Hey folks, I had been waiting for my visa since long now, the wait is really painful....any suggestions pls, when my expecting my visa?
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Visa Applied:- 20th Oct 2016
> CO Contact:- 5th Nov 2016
> Docs uploaded:- 16th Nov 2016
> Employment Verification:- 10th Dec 2016
> Visa Grant:- Still Waiting
> 
> Regards


----------



## manpan18

I have made applied my Visa application yesterday. Made the payment and then when I got continue it came to some service unavailable kind of page. My Application status still says "Ready to submit". If I try to do Submit from the Actions menu, it comes back with an error saying the payment for this application has already been made (which is true). Is this a mainteneance/time delay thing? Should I wait for a couple of days or raise a complaint?


----------



## biggy85

manpan18 said:


> I have made applied my Visa application yesterday. Made the payment and then when I got continue it came to some service unavailable kind of page. My Application status still says "Ready to submit". If I try to do Submit from the Actions menu, it comes back with an error saying the payment for this application has already been made (which is true). Is this a mainteneance/time delay thing? Should I wait for a couple of days or raise a complaint?


I think there's a planned maintenance. Check tomorrow, it should be fine.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Syst

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

Hi,

Do we need to submit the ITR-V ? if yes, does it require notorisation as it comes black and white?

Thanks.


----------



## sharmison

shrinivaskk said:


> A slight correction here.
> 
> Usually the CO decides the IED (Initial Entry Date). It can be within next 2 months to 1year.
> 
> An applicant has to visit Australia within this period to get his PR authenticated.
> *Else his PR will be cancelled*
> 
> Once you visit Australia within the IED, then your PR is valid for 4yrs. Post 4yrs, either you can apply for citizenship or continue the PR for lifetime.


I do not believe this is correct.
Yes the CO decides what will be the IED, but he/she cannot go and deecide as per his will. The rule of IED is based on your PCC. as PCC remans valid for one year only. so if CO takes around 8 months (out of the 12 months of PCC validity, then to complete IED, only 4 months will be given.

the PR will be valid for 5 years (from the date of Issue/grant. Not depending on the IED). Infact the PR is valid throughout (if you do not leave Australia, even after 5 year, you do not need to renew it). If you have plans to leave and come back to australia (after 5 years), then u need to apply for Resident Return Visa.


----------



## Krish29

sharmison said:


> I do not believe this is correct.
> Yes the CO decides what will be the IED, but he/she cannot go and deecide as per his will. The rule of IED is based on your PCC. as PCC remans valid for one year only. so if CO takes around 8 months (out of the 12 months of PCC validity, then to complete IED, only 4 months will be given.
> 
> the PR will be valid for 5 years (from the date of Issue/grant. Not depending on the IED). Infact the PR is valid throughout (if you do not leave Australia, even after 5 year, you do not need to renew it). If you have plans to leave and come back to australia (after 5 years), then u need to apply for Resident Return Visa.


Yes....5 years validity from Visa grant date... All applicants must enter australia before IED, if you have genuine then you could send email to DIBP then they may waive off the IED....It mostly happened for pregnant ladies not for men..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeesharp

*query related to Child visa 101*

Hi All

Please help me I am stuck how can I create application for my new born baby thourgh my immi account as my child is born outside of Australia and I got PR in August 2015 now I want to apply visa for my child how can i proceed? I've submitted the forms and now want to create applicaiton. When I login thourgh my Immi Account, I can't see visa sub class 101. Could you please help me in this regard? Please find attached snapshot of what is being displayed in my Immi Account when click on Family visa link.

Regards,
Zeesharp


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

I google and this came up

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/457954-adding-new-born-visa-application.html



zeesharp said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please help me I am stuck how can I create application for my new born baby thourgh my immi account as my child is born outside of Australia and I got PR in August 2015 now I want to apply visa for my child how can i proceed? I've submitted the forms and now want to create applicaiton. When I login thourgh my Immi Account, I can't see visa sub class 101. Could you please help me in this regard? Please find attached snapshot of what is being displayed in my Immi Account when click on Family visa link.
> 
> Regards,
> Zeesharp


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
Can Form 80 and 1221 be filled by typing in the computer , then sign and scan it ??

At the top of Form 80 its mentioned


> "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS"


Please advise


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Queries regarding Visa Docs*

Hi All,

I have few queries regarding Visa docs.

1) I have got SD+Emp verification letter from HR for my current employer but hoping to attach more proofs for this employment. I have got consolidate payslips for entire employment period. How many months of bank account stmts would be sufficient (all/last few mnths)? ITR-V for last 3 yrs will be sufficient as proof??

2) Colored scanned copies of original docs are fine or do we need to get all docs notarized like while fiing ACS?

3) I have submitted EOI on 23Feb for 261313. Can I expect EOI invite in 29th March round?? Any idea on the cut-off for 15Mar round?? 

Thanks,
PTE 12 Jan-17 - 10 points
ACS submitted - 9-Feb-17
ACS +tve - 20-Feb-17
EOI submitted - 23-Feb-17 (189 with 65 pts for 261313)
Invite - waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Krish29

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Can Form 80 and 1221 be filled by typing in the computer , then sign and scan it ??
> 
> At the top of Form 80 its mentioned
> 
> Please advise


Yes... except last page you can fill remaining pages in the computer..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Functional English requirement for partner*

Hi All,

I just wanted to clarify regarding functional english requirement for partner.
Will submitting college and school certificates (5yr-education) in english medium be fine for partner?? or we mandatorily need IELTS/PTE attempt results.


----------



## Krish29

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to clarify regarding functional english requirement for partner.
> Will submitting college and school certificates (5yr-education) in english medium be fine for partner?? or we mandatorily need IELTS/PTE attempt results.


You need to get a medium of instructions letter from college(min. 3 yrs course) as functional english proof...

CO's accept it in 99% of cases..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

Krish29 said:


> You need to get a medium of instructions letter from college(min. 3 yrs course) as functional english proof...
> 
> CO's accept it in 99% of cases..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


And degree/transcripts as well.. otherwise CO will make u stand in the queue of people waiting after CO contact 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

Just download Adobe reader DC , it will sign your document but be sure your filled info is correct .Otherwise you won't be able to modify it .


----------



## ramvijay

Friends,
*Regarding Salary Payslips*
My career starts from 2010 to till date. In that, I served 4 years in one company from 2010 to 2013. I have my payslips for all months in the years 2010 and 2013. But I don't even have a single payslip for the years 2011 and 2012. Have current employer's payslips from 2014 to till date.

*Overall missing payslips for the years 2011 and 2012*

Is it ok to go ahead???


----------



## Krish29

aumelb1 said:


> Just download Adobe reader DC , it will sign your document but be sure your filled info is correct .Otherwise you won't be able to modify it .


Did anyone applied with digital signature and get it cleared so far??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

ramvijay said:


> Friends,
> *Regarding Salary Payslips*
> My career starts from 2010 to till date. In that, I served 4 years in one company from 2010 to 2013. I have my payslips for all months in the years 2010 and 2013. But I don't even have a single payslip for the years 2011 and 2012. Have current employer's payslips from 2014 to till date.
> 
> *Overall missing payslips for the years 2011 and 2012*
> 
> Is it ok to go ahead???


I am not sure why people stress so much on payslips. I don't have any previous employer's payslips. They only stress on current employer's payslip. For the rest they want some or other kind of proof of employment. I have recently applied and have not uploaded any payslips from previous employers. I am going to upload current employer payslip. If the CO is not satisfied he will ask for more supporting documents. I don't believe previous employer's payslip is mandatory. It's common sense. I was not planning for this 5 years back so nobody would expect me to keep payslips. Don't worry too much about it.


----------



## manpan18

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to clarify regarding functional english requirement for partner.
> Will submitting college and school certificates (5yr-education) in english medium be fine for partner?? or we mandatorily need IELTS/PTE attempt results.


If the education certificate states the medium as English then it should be fine. Else, you will need to get a letter from the college.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> I have made applied my Visa application yesterday. Made the payment and then when I got continue it came to some service unavailable kind of page. My Application status still says "Ready to submit". If I try to do Submit from the Actions menu, it comes back with an error saying the payment for this application has already been made (which is true). Is this a mainteneance/time delay thing? Should I wait for a couple of days or raise a complaint?


Looks like they are aware of this issue...

CURRENT SYSTEM ISSUE 

Some clients are experiencing an issue with visa and citizenship applications remaining at a status of ?Ready to Submit? after payment has been made. This is preventing clients from being able to attach documents, view correspondence, submit an ?Update Us? form, or commence a bridging visa application via ImmiAccount.

The Department is aware of the issue, and is investigating a solution.


----------



## sounddonor

manpan18 said:


> I am not sure why people stress so much on payslips. I don't have any previous employer's payslips. They only stress on current employer's payslip. For the rest they want some or other kind of proof of employment. I have recently applied and have not uploaded any payslips from previous employers. I am going to upload current employer payslip. If the CO is not satisfied he will ask for more supporting documents. I don't believe previous employer's payslip is mandatory. It's common sense. I was not planning for this 5 years back so nobody would expect me to keep payslips. Don't worry too much about it.




You have to prove what you claim bro payslips tax docs or bank statements are matters for all the jobs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it important to mention in form 80...how you were financially supported prior to first employment? I have not done it. I have mentioned in 54 Part t additional information "from birth to until first employment never worked"
> 
> Please advise, if I need to resubmit form80 or generally this is ok and acceptable. Thanks!


You could have mentioned as financially supported by family. What you have written should be fine too. Usually DIBP may not question if you do not have huge gap between your educations.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Can Form 80 and 1221 be filled by typing in the computer , then sign and scan it ??
> 
> At the top of Form 80 its mentioned
> 
> Please advise


Yes it can be filled on the computer.


----------



## rocktopus

Hey guys, any idea/estimate of how long it takes between visa lodge and grant?

My agent says the official processing time is between 4-6 months but this seems quite a lot compared to what I can see here...?


----------



## NeerajB

djthevj said:


> Congratulations, first of all.
> 
> Could you please help me with this :-
> 
> I have downloaded my ITR-V from the IT dept website and seems to be in black and white. I am planning to attach them as a supporting document. Do you guys think I should get it notarized?
> 
> Thanks


Not Needed. I have submitted my 5 years of ITR. No attestation, but remove the password from it.


----------



## sabhishek982

Congratulations Neeraj. What all documents you uploaded fro employment proof for previous companies?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

NeerajB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To update you I got 189 granted on 17th March 2017. Thanks for all your guidance, I got lot of information from this portal under various threads.
> Below is my detailed signature. Let me know if anyone needs any information. I would be happy to help if I can.
> All the best to you.
> 
> ________________
> Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 26 Sep 2016: PTE <7
> 12 Dec 2016: PTE 7.5
> 5 Jan 2017: ACS Submit
> 25 Jan 2017: ACS + (Software Engineer 261313)
> 25 Jan 2017: EOI Submitted: 189 and 190(NSW)
> 10: PTE, 30: Age, 15: Graduation (B-Tech ECE-ICT Major), 10: Work Experience (5: India experience + 5 Australian Experience)
> PCC: Submitted 8 Feb. Received on 10 Feb
> AFP: Submitted on 27 Jan. Received on 30 Jan
> 17 Feb 2017: 190 EOI Invite
> 18 Feb 2017: 190 NSW Application Submitted
> 28 Feb 2017: NSW Approval for lodging
> 1 March 2017: 189 Invitation
> 6 March 2017: Medical Examination. Medical Declaration: 1 Mar
> 8 March 2017: 189 Lodged-65 points
> 17 March 2017: Direct Grant


Congratulations Neeraj. What all documents you uploaded for employment proof for previous companies?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mm77171

Dear Folks 
I know how everyone here is waiting for grant mail and I'm in the same boat. Days are passing by and each day when I login to check the application status, it's the same assessment in progress. 
I lodged on 17th Jan, CO requested info on 9th Feb and information provided on 18th Feb. All calculations and estimates fail me daily so far. 
I pray for all here and hope we all make it through this tough phase.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Hi Guys, I am not able to find my thread, as i stated earlier, my current company not ready to give the details of roles and responsibilities since i tweaked it little bit to match the SOL they are quoting they cannot provide any such letter. What if i get a Statutory declaration from a senior colleague and his / her service letter will it do?

Also do DIBP going to send that SD to my HR since HR already declined the letter request until manger clears it?

what is the best way to complete and sort this out? i got all my other documents and ready to go ahead but in dilemma what to do with the Service letter which includes my roles and responsibilities. Please assist


----------



## scorpionking

*PR Grant Received*

Dear Friends,

With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors. 

I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.

For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon. 

Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.

Here is my signature:

Code - ANZSCO 263111
22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+ 
5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
20 March 2017: Grant lane:


----------



## NeerajB

sabhishek982 said:


> Congratulations Neeraj. What all documents you uploaded for employment proof for previous companies?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Basically the documents you shared with ACS for skill assessment are fine.

But in addition to that I provided below:
1. Pay Slips
2. ITR and AU taxation notice
3. Bank Statements


----------



## sounddonor

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> 
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> 
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:




Congrats bro... 

May I know what are other docs co asked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> 
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> 
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:




Big time congratulations brother . Your case handled by GSM Adelaide/Brisbane ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> 
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> 
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:




Wish you all the best & congrats to you and your family

We will soon meet at Aus ! Have a great party


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

I stayed in the same company for 13 Years (8 years in India and 5 Years in Singapore)

I had submitted the below documents:
Bank Statement from 2005 to till date
Tax statements from 2005 to till date
Reference letters from Singapore (highlighting that I was employed in India from 2004, and got transferred to Singapore)
Letter from college to state that spouse has taken the course in English medium

CO asked the below:

Did I get any promotion as the salary difference (between 2004 and 2012) has a huge difference
Clarifications on the reimbursements shown on the bank statement
Promotion letters
Additional reference letters for my India employment




sanjeewa said:


> Congrats bro...
> 
> May I know what are other docs co asked?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

Forgot to mention that in my signature. It is managed by GSM Brisbane.



mchandna said:


> Big time congratulations brother . Your case handled by GSM Adelaide/Brisbane ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

Congratulations, wishing u all the best! Any employment verification done? If yes, was it for current or previous employment? TQ! 



scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:


----------



## scorpionking

I am not sure if employment verification was done or not. I have a feeling that they would have verified my Indian employment.



Suby10 said:


> Congratulations, wishing u all the best! Any employment verification done? If yes, was it for current or previous employment? TQ!


----------



## cahomehunt

*Education points for ACS process*

Hello Friends,

I have 15 years of work experience in Software Engineering field. Now, i want to apply for the ACS process under SW category. My Education is ( Diploma in Electrical and Electronics Engineering in India as Full time + Bachelors in computer applications in Distance )

1. Can some one please help me to understand that, whether my Bachelors will be considered in the ACS process? 

2. Assuming if they dont consider distance education, how much points will be awarded for Diploma?


----------



## taylorman

Hey,

For all those from the UAE, do you know of any employment verification being done here. How long did it take for you to get your grant after employment verification. 

I've worked for two International companies in the UAE and have submitted the reference letters. Are DIBP likely to verify these? What if HR doesn't really answer their calls (or emails)? This is highly likely as the HR managers for one of the firms has changed and the position is vacant in my last company. Will DIBP contact me in this case? 

Thanks


----------



## Krish29

Hearty congratulations!!! All the best for your future plans!!

Any emp verification done?



scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:


----------



## pkk0574

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> 
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> 
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:




Many congratulations on the grant!!!

How did you schedule the medicals before visa lodgement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Krish29 said:


> You need to get a medium of instructions letter from college(min. 3 yrs course) as functional english proof...
> 
> CO's accept it in 99% of cases..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It has to meet the standards as DIBP puts them.


----------



## Krish29

of course, I agree



andreyx108b said:


> It has to meet the standards as DIBP puts them.


----------



## sounddonor

Fast grants continues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindStone

sanjeewa said:


> Fast grants continues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it happens for everybody  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:


Congratulations !! All the best


----------



## usankara

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:


Great news and Congrats

Let us continue our Jugalbandhi in AUS too


----------



## victor0712

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 25th Feb with 65 points in 2613 ( Analyst Programmer).
I am expecting the invite in next or next to next round.
I have got my Indian PCC and Australian PCC done, Can you please all suggest what all docs should I make ready so that it won't take much time to get VISA once I get an invite.


----------



## mm77171

*Hearty Congratulations*

Hearty Congratulations to you Sir. 
Hope to be in same state soon. 



scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:


----------



## mm77171

*Hope is what keeps me moving*

When i look at all the grant confirmation messages on this forum it gives a strange hope that I'll too get the grant letters soon. I just keep on checking this thread to look for any news any updates which might give some ray of light. 
Till now, only thing that I'm sure of is that there are actually no trends, no predictions, no set process and I swear no sure shot method of saying that "OK, You'll get the grant on that day if you submit all documents."


----------



## rvd

victor0712 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 25th Feb with 65 points in 2613 ( Analyst Programmer).
> I am expecting the invite in next or next to next round.
> I have got my Indian PCC and Australian PCC done, Can you please all suggest what all docs should I make ready so that it won't take much time to get VISA once I get an invite.



Primary Applicant	

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account
3	birth certificate
5	Education - All semester grade card
6	Education Transcript
7	Education Degree
8	Roles and responsibilities Letter 
9	Service Certificate from 

11	Salary Slip
12	Skill assessment letter
13	Form 16 & ITRs 
14	Photo - passport size
15	Marriage Certificate
16	PCC
17	Form 80
18	Form 1221
19	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Spouse	( partner points not claimed)

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	birth certificate
4	Education - All semester grade card
5	Education- Degree
6	Proof of functional english - letter from college
7	PCC
8	Form 80
9	Form 1221
10	Photo - passport size
11	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Child	

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth Certificate from Registrar of Birth & Beath
3	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4	Photo - passport size


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Well you said what i was thinking about... very true... hoping for the best



mm77171 said:


> When i look at all the grant confirmation messages on this forum it gives a strange hope that I'll too get the grant letters soon. I just keep on checking this thread to look for any news any updates which might give some ray of light.
> Till now, only thing that I'm sure of is that there are actually no trends, no predictions, no set process and I swear no sure shot method of saying that "OK, You'll get the grant on that day if you submit all documents."


----------



## Krish29

Exactly!!!



mm77171 said:


> When i look at all the grant confirmation messages on this forum it gives a strange hope that I'll too get the grant letters soon. I just keep on checking this thread to look for any news any updates which might give some ray of light.
> Till now, only thing that I'm sure of is that there are actually no trends, no predictions, no set process and I swear no sure shot method of saying that "OK, You'll get the grant on that day if you submit all documents."


----------



## Arvind6488

Krish29 said:


> Exactly!!!





ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Well you said what i was thinking about... very true... hoping for the best


+ 1. Applied Visa on 30th Jan 2017 and First CO contact on 13th Feb requesting for PTE results.

Lets see who gets lucky first.


----------



## scorpionking

Not very sure, but I presume that my India employment could have been verified. 



Krish29 said:


> Hearty congratulations!!! All the best for your future plans!!
> 
> Any emp verification done?


----------



## scorpionking

Thanks for your wishes.

You can create HAP ID before lodging VISA using ImmiAccount. There are few threads on how to do that in this forum few days back. You may refer to that.



pkk0574 said:


> Many congratulations on the grant!!!
> 
> How did you schedule the medicals before visa lodgement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

So we are 3 here, applied visa on 30 Jan 17. my GSM is Adelaide. Krish29 and Arvind6488, yours?



Arvind6488 said:


> + 1. Applied Visa on 30th Jan 2017 and First CO contact on 13th Feb requesting for PTE results.
> 
> Lets see who gets lucky first.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> So we are 3 here, applied visa on 30 Jan 17. my GSM is Adelaide. Krish29 and Arvind6488, yours?


Hi.
I have applied on 5th Jan 2017. CO Request on 2nd Feb. Submitted requested docs on 12th Feb. Waiting for grant.
Thank you

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

Thanks chumashankar. Wishing you to get the grant soon.



chumashankar said:


> Congratulations !! All the best


----------



## scorpionking

Thanks mate for your wishes. Let's try to extend our Sangam to AUS 




usankara said:


> Great news and Congrats
> 
> Let us continue our Jugalbandhi in AUS too


----------



## scorpionking

Hi mm77171 - Thanks for your wishes. I am sure, you will hear the good news soon and I wish you all the very best for a quick grant.



mm77171 said:


> Hearty Congratulations to you Sir.
> Hope to be in same state soon.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Welcome to Jan17 Club (Lol), well DIBP visa processing patrons can be really frustrating sometimes. officially they have no explanation on how things are done, once a visa is lodged, all, we gather is from people's experience and timelines from this forum.

I think I will anxiously wait till April 17 and if nothing till them, I will realign my goals. 



suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi.
> I have applied on 5th Jan 2017. CO Request on 2nd Feb. Submitted requested docs on 12th Feb. Waiting for grant.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

NeerajB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To update you I got 189 granted on 17th March 2017. Thanks for all your guidance, I got lot of information from this portal under various threads.
> Below is my detailed signature. Let me know if anyone needs any information. I would be happy to help if I can.
> All the best to you.
> 
> ________________
> Code - ANZSCO 261313
> 26 Sep 2016: PTE <7
> 12 Dec 2016: PTE 7.5
> 5 Jan 2017: ACS Submit
> 25 Jan 2017: ACS + (Software Engineer 261313)
> 25 Jan 2017: EOI Submitted: 189 and 190(NSW)
> 10: PTE, 30: Age, 15: Graduation (B-Tech ECE-ICT Major), 10: Work Experience (5: India experience + 5 Australian Experience)
> PCC: Submitted 8 Feb. Received on 10 Feb
> AFP: Submitted on 27 Jan. Received on 30 Jan
> 17 Feb 2017: 190 EOI Invite
> 18 Feb 2017: 190 NSW Application Submitted
> 28 Feb 2017: NSW Approval for lodging
> 1 March 2017: 189 Invitation
> 6 March 2017: Medical Examination. Medical Declaration: 1 Mar
> 8 March 2017: 189 Lodged-65 points
> 17 March 2017: Direct Grant


Congratulations Neeraj !

Did you see any changes in the status from submitted to grant? 
I've lodged my visa with frontload of all documents including medicals on 13th March. Yet the status says '*Received*'. 

Hence wanted to check if there was any change in the status or directly from '*Received*' to '*Grant*' ?


----------



## vsangwan

muhsoh said:


> And degree/transcripts as well.. otherwise CO will make u stand in the queue of people waiting after CO contact
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I remember I read it to be 2 years course.


----------



## Marshall153

Hi All,

My CO contacted today requesting PCC, Medicals, form 80.

Have completed medicals and will upload PCC by 24-Mar-2017.

I know its hard to guess the processing time and approximate GRANT date.

But Could the experienced ppl here please advise on when can i expect the GRANT based on the current trend and info/experience you have?


----------



## Arvind6488

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> So we are 3 here, applied visa on 30 Jan 17. my GSM is Adelaide. Krish29 and Arvind6488, yours?


Mine is from Adelaide as well..


----------



## shrinivaskk

sharmison said:


> I do not believe this is correct.
> Yes the CO decides what will be the IED, but he/she cannot go and deecide as per his will. The rule of IED is based on your PCC. as PCC remans valid for one year only. so if CO takes around 8 months (out of the 12 months of PCC validity, then to complete IED, only 4 months will be given.
> 
> the PR will be valid for 5 years (from the date of Issue/grant. Not depending on the IED). Infact the PR is valid throughout (if you do not leave Australia, even after 5 year, you do not need to renew it). If you have plans to leave and come back to australia (after 5 years), then u need to apply for Resident Return Visa.


Doesn't matter what you believe or not. 

The commandment holds good and true. It is mandatory to make your first visit within the Initial Entry Date (IED) to get the PR validated. Post which, you can travel in and out as many times as possible. 

It clearly mentions in the government link - *ALL such visas are issued on the condition that the holder enters Australia at least once before a certain date, and once a such a visa has been issued, this INITIAL ENTRY DATE cannot be changed under any circumstances.*

Initial Entry (English)

*So - If IED is missed, then your visa is gone. 
*

Also, see below for discussion. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...happens-if-ied-initial-entry-date-missed.html


----------



## Marshall153

Mine is GSM adelaide as well.


----------



## scorpionking

IED depends on your Medical result upload date. It is one year from the date of your medical result uploaded to DIBP.

You can ask for extension, if it is too short (in days or weeks).




shrinivaskk said:


> Doesn't matter what you believe or not.
> 
> The commandment holds good and true. It is mandatory to make your first visit within the Initial Entry Date (IED) to get the PR validated. Post which, you can travel in and out as many times as possible.
> 
> It clearly mentions in the government link - *ALL such visas are issued on the condition that the holder enters Australia at least once before a certain date, and once a such a visa has been issued, this INITIAL ENTRY DATE cannot be changed under any circumstances.*
> 
> Initial Entry (English)
> 
> *So - If IED is missed, then your visa is gone.
> *
> 
> Also, see below for discussion.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...happens-if-ied-initial-entry-date-missed.html


----------



## shrinivaskk

Marshall153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO contacted today requesting PCC, Medicals, form 80.
> 
> Have completed medicals and will upload PCC by 24-Mar-2017.
> 
> I know its hard to guess the processing time and approximate GRANT date.
> 
> But Could the experienced ppl here please advise on when can i expect the GRANT based on the current trend and info/experience you have?


No clue on when it will be issued. 
Atleast u had the CO contact. 
Mine is in still the same status as '*Received*' from 13th March 2017.


----------



## vsangwan

shrinivaskk said:


> No clue on when it will be issued.
> Atleast u had the CO contact.
> Mine is in still the same status as '*Received*' from 13th March 2017.


Mine is "Received" from 5th March 

Meanwhile, I have completed PCC also and uploaded. So now, all documents complete. Waiting for CO


----------



## muhsoh

Marshall153 said:


> Mine is GSM adelaide as well.


GSM Adelaide  Mr. Simon

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pratikit14

*Software Engineer 261313 applied for 189 (60) points. Estimated time to get invite?*

Hello Friends,

I am new here but was reading various posts on this forum from last few years. I have recently applied to Australia PR under 189 and 190. My details are as below.

I am applying under software engineer and I came to know about remaining quota under my occupation from SkillSelect and excel sheet maintained on this forum.

By looking at that I think the waiting time for 60 pointers like me under 261313 is too long I guess more than a year if I am not wrong.

Can anyone tell me if I am correct or not? And what are the chances for iOS developer like me to get invitation under 189 or 190? I also have my elder brother living in Queensland, Australia and I want to know if I can get more points for family sponsor under 190 or not? I heard that I can but don't know the criteria or minimum requirements of funds for that.

Any help guys. Thanks in advance.

ACS Done + (Software Engineer 261313)
16 March 2017: PTE 7 Each
20 March 2017: EOI Submitted 189 and 190

Points 60 (189)
PTE - 10
Age - 30 
Graduation (B.E. I.T) - 15, 
Work Experience (5yr + India experience) - 5


----------



## TentMaker

shrinivaskk said:


> No clue on when it will be issued.
> Atleast u had the CO contact.
> Mine is in still the same status as '*Received*' from 13th March 2017.


I am also in the same boat. Submitted on the 13 March 2017. Status is at 'received' ever since. There has been no contact from CO. Hopefully we will get our grant on the same day.


----------



## smritysriv

Hi,

I am new to the forum and preparing to apply ACS (target is Mar end).
I had a basic query. I am B.tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering (fro UPTU, India). I have 6 years of IT experience in Software testing and I am intending to apply for Software Engineer Visa 189.

Can I go for normal ACS or RPL?
If I submit RPL when I am not required to, what affect it will have?
If I apply normal ACS & get rejected & apply again with RPL, how much time I'll lose?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sharan22too

Hi smirtysriv, 

IMO its important to do the RPL for any non ICT major. Check the following document, its gives a clear idea.
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Hope this helps!! Good Luck


----------



## sharan22too

Any idea on this anyone??


----------



## sharan22too

cahomehunt said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have 15 years of work experience in Software Engineering field. Now, i want to apply for the ACS process under SW category. My Education is ( Diploma in Electrical and Electronics Engineering in India as Full time + Bachelors in computer applications in Distance )
> 
> 1. Can some one please help me to understand that, whether my Bachelors will be considered in the ACS process?
> 
> 2. Assuming if they dont consider distance education, how much points will be awarded for Diploma?


Any idea on this, anyone??


----------



## pkk0574

scorpionking said:


> Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> You can create HAP ID before lodging VISA using ImmiAccount. There are few threads on how to do that in this forum few days back. You may refer to that.




Thanks for your response. Yes I have gone through some of those threads, but just wanted some clarifications.

For creating Immiaccount, did you click on the Apply Visa button on Skill Select or did you directly go to the Immiaccount page and create a new login? If you created using second option, how do you associate family members, do you need to create New Application for each migrating member and then select Health Declaration to generate HAP Id?

And then while visa lodge, you can use the same Immiaccount to apply, right?

I am attempting to frontload documents, so apologies for the questions asked. Just wanted to be sure I don't do anything wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smritysriv

sharan22too said:


> Hi smirtysriv,
> 
> IMO its important to do the RPL for any non ICT major. Check the following document, its gives a clear idea.
> 
> Hope this helps!! Good Luck


Thanks for the help. But I am not sure if B.Tech ECE will fall in ICT Major, ICT Minor or Non ICT. That's what I am intending to find out. Please suggest if you have any info


----------



## sprakash85

smritysriv said:


> Thanks for the help. But I am not sure if B.Tech ECE will fall in ICT Major, ICT Minor or Non ICT. That's what I am intending to find out. Please suggest if you have any info


I think its better to post these queries in the right thread and on this.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## indaussi

Dear Frds

Need your kind advise.

i have filed my case in Aug'16 and Afterward, as per last communication, I was asked on 16 November 2016 to submit additional documents such as form 815and attested birth certificate. So I submitted my documents on 17th November 2016.
Furthermore, to find the status of applocation, was sent the mail to dibp last month but reply is still unrecevied...but side by side i asked the same query through their portal, but a very generic reply received like your case is under assessment and will contact if anything needed...

But one thing i did't understand why such delay.....even as per knowledge still no any employment verification done for me.....

what kind of checks they doing in our case.... or might be they are busy to prepare NJL.

So pl suggest...it is adviseable to call GSM Adelaide....if yes then pl share their contact number....

Apart from this, pl share if anything else i can do...


----------



## candidash

smritysriv said:


> Thanks for the help. But I am not sure if B.Tech ECE will fall in ICT Major, ICT Minor or Non ICT. That's what I am intending to find out. Please suggest if you have any info


ANZSCO Description details what subjects will qualify for ICT. Refer to the guide and compare with your subjects. Depending upon the %age of those subjects in your degree, degree may be major or minor or none. Having said that, based on my reading in the forum there have been few cases where ECE goes as ICT minor. 

HTH
Ashish 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## smritysriv

candidash said:


> ANZSCO Description details what subjects will qualify for ICT. Refer to the guide and compare with your subjects. Depending upon the %age of those subjects in your degree, degree may be major or minor or none. Having said that, based on my reading in the forum there have been few cases where ECE goes as ICT minor.
> 
> HTH
> Ashish
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## sharan22too

smritysriv said:


> Thanks for the help. But I am not sure if B.Tech ECE will fall in ICT Major, ICT Minor or Non ICT. That's what I am intending to find out. Please suggest if you have any info


Refer the following,

Approximately 1.5 computer science subject per semester should get you through for an ICT Major. Also, the ICT units should be 65% closely related to the nominated occupation.

ICT Major Criteria:
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate degree must have at least 50% ICT content.
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate Degree with ICT content less than 50% is assessed as a
Non-ICT qualification.
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course
The ICT content must progress through all years of the program with the final year being at an advanced
level.
A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT
major for entry into the course, must have:
• A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
• At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
• A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
• 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a
Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least
33%, all of which must be at post graduate level.
ICT Minor Criteria:
A Bachelor or higher qualification is assessed as a Minor when the ICT content is at least two thirds of
the requirements for a major.
Insufficient ICT Content:
All qualifications with ICT content less than the requirement for a Minor are assessed as Non-ICT


----------



## Krish29

Hi Aravind,

what is your timeline? code?



Arvind6488 said:


> + 1. Applied Visa on 30th Jan 2017 and First CO contact on 13th Feb requesting for PTE results.
> 
> Lets see who gets lucky first.


----------



## yasir99m

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> So we are 3 here, applied visa on 30 Jan 17. my GSM is Adelaide. Krish29 and Arvind6488, yours?


I applied it on 19th jan ! still that freaking status received  its getting to annoying stage now  no CO contact no commencing email nothing !! 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## scorpionking

My agent (migration consultant) did that everything for me. I created immiaccount and imported my application to my account. I am sorry that I am not able to help you here. I am sure, others will be able to reply.



pkk0574 said:


> Thanks for your response. Yes I have gone through some of those threads, but just wanted some clarifications.
> 
> For creating Immiaccount, did you click on the Apply Visa button on Skill Select or did you directly go to the Immiaccount page and create a new login? If you created using second option, how do you associate family members, do you need to create New Application for each migrating member and then select Health Declaration to generate HAP Id?
> 
> And then while visa lodge, you can use the same Immiaccount to apply, right?
> 
> I am attempting to frontload documents, so apologies for the questions asked. Just wanted to be sure I don't do anything wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I have applied visa on 1-1-17. I received immi commence email on 23-1-17. And thats all. This is the only correspondence. Status is RECEIVED. On 13-3-17 my employment verification was carried out from last employer. Waiting for grant. No one can predict any thing. There is too much variation in timelines even with apparantly same circumstances.


----------



## WindStone

Do they typically do employment verification for durations for which I have not claimed points (deducted by ACS as training period)?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

scorpionking said:


> My agent (migration consultant) did that everything for me. I created immiaccount and imported my application to my account. I am sorry that I am not able to help you here. I am sure, others will be able to reply.[/quote
> 
> Did agent shared I'd and password with u?


----------



## prashant_wase

pkk0574 said:


> Thanks for your response. Yes I have gone through some of those threads, but just wanted some clarifications.
> 
> For creating Immiaccount, did you click on the Apply Visa button on Skill Select or did you directly go to the Immiaccount page and create a new login? If you created using second option, how do you associate family members, do you need to create New Application for each migrating member and then select Health Declaration to generate HAP Id?
> 
> And then while visa lodge, you can use the same Immiaccount to apply, right?
> 
> I am attempting to frontload documents, so apologies for the questions asked. Just wanted to be sure I don't do anything wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is no need to fill new application while creating HAP ID...the form will ask u details, it's 9 page form pretty easy..You have to put co applicant details in the form. After that you'll be able to generate referral letters for all your co applicants....which includes HAP ID Number....next step is to print out referral letter and book medical appointment as early as possible...


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear Expats,
Is there any case available when no job verification was done by DIBP. as i have Lodged visa on 30 jan and front loaded all documents and the status is received. no job verification is done yet.


----------



## pkk0574

prashant_wase said:


> There is no need to fill new application while creating HAP ID...the form will ask u details, it's 9 page form pretty easy..You have to put co applicant details in the form. After that you'll be able to generate referral letters for all your co applicants....which includes HAP ID Number....next step is to print out referral letter and book medical appointment as early as possible...




This is before lodging visa? What option is it then? Health Declaration?

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

With TRN number and Passport number, you can import your application into your ImmiAccount. Agent gave me the TRN details to me and I did the rest. With this, I was able to monitor the application status, list of documents uploaded on the application and the mails sent to the agent's mail id.



prashant_wase said:


> scorpionking said:
> 
> 
> 
> My agent (migration consultant) did that everything for me. I created immiaccount and imported my application to my account. I am sorry that I am not able to help you here. I am sure, others will be able to reply.[/quote
> 
> Did agent shared I'd and password with u?
Click to expand...


----------



## djthevj

Guys,

I have a question. I am filling form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife. In form 1221, there is a question "Part C – Details of travelling dependents/
family members"'.

My question, My family would travelling as a dependent and have already listed them in my form 1221. Do you think i should even mentioned my family details even in my wife's 1221.

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## shrinivaskk

djthevj said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question. I am filling form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife. In form 1221, there is a question "Part C – Details of travelling dependents/
> family members"'.
> 
> My question, My family would travelling as a dependent and have already listed them in my form 1221. Do you think i should even mentioned my family details even in my wife's 1221.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. You do. 

I've done the same.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*6 months....phew*

It is been almost 6 months , my case is still in RECEIVED status...

Im pretending to be patient but...really going 

___________________________________________________________________

___________________________________________________________________


----------



## prashant_wase

scorpionking said:


> With TRN number and Passport number, you can import your application into your ImmiAccount. Agent gave me the TRN details to me and I did the rest. With this, I was able to monitor the application status, list of documents uploaded on the application and the mails sent to the agent's mail id.
> 
> What is TRN ?


----------



## prashant_wase

pkk0574 said:


> This is before lodging visa? What option is it then? Health Declaration?
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's safer to do it before lodging visa....


----------



## prashant_wase

*Hi*



pkk0574 said:


> This is before lodging visa? What option is it then? Health Declaration?
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's safer to do it before lodging visa....


----------



## utsavshrivastava

Hi all,

Regarding the payment of visa fees through travel cards, do anyone have experience with SBI travel card. Pros and cons as compared to others from ICICI or HDFC.

Thanks,

Utsav


----------



## shrinivaskk

Mudassar_SM said:


> It is been almost 6 months , my case is still in RECEIVED status...
> 
> Im pretending to be patient but...really going
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________


Woah !!!

Respect bro ! :first: :rockon:

I'm just a week old after filing my visa and already started to show my impatience. 

You have been waiting for 6 months and still patient. Amazing bro. 

I hope and pray that you get your grant at the earliest. 

All the best


----------



## djthevj

I am planning to submit my application . Just wanted to be sure i don't run into any issue while submitting.

Firstly, accept and invite and pay the fees through immi account.It will change my application status to "Submitted".

I have already done with my medicals so i can see one row for medicals already. 

Secondly, just attach the documents and say confirm each of them.

Overall, i would be seeing two rows, one for visa application and other for the medicals.

Is that correct?.

Please advice.

Cheers.


----------



## shrinivaskk

djthevj said:


> I am planning to submit my application . Just wanted to be sure i don't run into any issue while submitting.
> 
> Firstly, accept and invite and pay the fees through immi account.It will change my application status to "Submitted".
> 
> I have already done with my medicals so i can see one row for medicals already.
> 
> Secondly, just attach the documents and say confirm each of them.
> 
> Overall, i would be seeing two rows, one for visa application and other for the medicals.
> 
> Is that correct?.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, you are correct. 

Usually, when you submit the application. It opens to attach the documents. 

Make sure, you choose the right category while uploading the relevant documents. Because once you confirm, you cannot retrieve the documents back. 

All the best bro !


----------



## yasir99m

Hi Guys,
Kindly help me get over my tension i have lodged visa on 19th jan 2017, since then i haven't heard from DIBP no CO contact even no commence mail ? is it normal or there is some issue going on ! i only heard about Employment verification from my HR on 8th FEB which they responded positively but again no CO contact or email till now sound very strange to me should i write them if yes then can somebody please inform which email address to write to or some no to call on ? 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## djthevj

Thanks, do i need to mention the medical reference anywhere like HAP id while attaching the documents/submitting the visa application ? How will CO get to know about my medicals status otherwise ?


----------



## biggy85

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Regarding the payment of visa fees through travel cards, do anyone have experience with SBI travel card. Pros and cons as compared to others from ICICI or HDFC.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Utsav


All travel cards have the same setup/process. Get a quote from the bank representative. Check the conversion rate. Have the amount ready in your account. Submit a copy of your passport and fill in the travel card application. They usually give the card instantly, but activation takes 2-3 days.

The only difference I assume is that SBI may take some time to give the card. Not sure about this though.


----------



## biggy85

yasir99m said:


> Hi Guys,
> Kindly help me get over my tension i have lodged visa on 19th jan 2017, since then i haven't heard from DIBP no CO contact even no commence mail ? is it normal or there is some issue going on ! i only heard about Employment verification from my HR on 8th FEB which they responded positively but again no CO contact or email till now sound very strange to me should i write them if yes then can somebody please inform which email address to write to or some no to call on ?
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


Relax, your case is moving/looked upon as you had an emp verification. If all docs are submitted correctly, you may not receive any CO contact. The status just changes to 'granted' from 'received'. Hang on, it will all be fine in the end. Cheers.


----------



## takemeout

Dears. 

Do i need to upload employment evidence of my current employer with lodging a visa? (Letter, insurance, bank statement, etc...) 
Im not claiming points for that anyway! 
To add: i only joined 1 month ago after i made skills assessment. And it wont be wasy to request that document from an employer few weeks after onboardibg! Any thoughts?


----------



## snowingreen

Guys, 
I got the invite today. 

BA
PTE : 90-90-90
189 invite (70 points): 15-Feb-2017 
VISA (189) submitted : 9-Mar-2017
Grant : 20-Mar-2017

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and guidance. wish you all the very best.


----------



## sharmison

shrinivaskk said:


> Doesn't matter what you believe or not.
> 
> The commandment holds good and true. It is mandatory to make your first visit within the Initial Entry Date (IED) to get the PR validated. Post which, you can travel in and out as many times as possible.
> 
> It clearly mentions in the government link - *ALL such visas are issued on the condition that the holder enters Australia at least once before a certain date, and once a such a visa has been issued, this INITIAL ENTRY DATE cannot be changed under any circumstances.*
> 
> Initial Entry (English)
> 
> *So - If IED is missed, then your visa is gone.
> *
> 
> Also, see below for discussion.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...happens-if-ied-initial-entry-date-missed.html


I never said that missing IED will still keep your visa...thats not possible (otherwise the IED would not have been called as condition)

All I mentioned that the IED is decided based on the PCC validity and validity of your PR is not counted from the date you complete IED but the date your PR was granted.


----------



## hasansins

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> I got the invite today.
> 
> BA
> PTE : 90-90-90
> 189 invite (70 points): 15-Feb-2017
> VISA (189) submitted : 9-Mar-2017
> Grant : 20-Mar-2017
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and guidance. wish you all the very best.


Congrats! You got a very fast grant. Which GSM? And did you have spouse?


----------



## super.mad

ravi1913 said:


> You will definately be invited on 29 march, pcc required of you n your wife (if u were at onsite for more than a year, pcc required for all those countries)
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk



Thanks for ur reply. Really relaxed. But can u help me in few more things.

1. When should i check out on 29th march in IST to see if i got invitation?

2. EOI profile status is SUBMITTED as of now, so my EOI profile is completed, i mean there is nothing pending from my end ?


----------



## zaback21

takemeout said:


> Dears.
> 
> Do i need to upload employment evidence of my current employer with lodging a visa? (Letter, insurance, bank statement, etc...)
> Im not claiming points for that anyway!
> To add: i only joined 1 month ago after i made skills assessment. And it wont be wasy to request that document from an employer few weeks after onboardibg! Any thoughts?


You only need to upload whatever happened before invite.
And for non relevant occupation, you don't need to upload anything also.
So, no.


----------



## vikaschandra

taylorman said:


> Hey,
> 
> For all those from the UAE, do you know of any employment verification being done here. How long did it take for you to get your grant after employment verification.
> 
> I've worked for two International companies in the UAE and have submitted the reference letters. Are DIBP likely to verify these? What if HR doesn't really answer their calls (or emails)? This is highly likely as the HR managers for one of the firms has changed and the position is vacant in my last company. Will DIBP contact me in this case?
> 
> Thanks


Yes they do verification in UAE as well... many I know of have gone through this

Yes it is possible that DIBP may verify your employment. If DIBP are unable to contact the HR there are two possibilities

1. They might try to reach the applicant which I have rarely seen them doing
2. They would issue a letter of Natural Justice which I have come across for few cases in Past 4 Months.


----------



## jas81

I just submitted my 189 visa application, also paid the fees of 7200 AUD, payment was successful. However after clicking Next I got an error page. i logged out and logged in again, my application is still in 'Ready to Submit' state . I can see the payment receipt under Manage Payments option- transaction history. Has any one else faced similar issue? Should I wait or reach out to support to get this updated in the system?please advise.


----------



## pun83

Hi Guys,

Am new to this forum, posting for the 1st time have a quick question here. I recently filed my visa on immiaccount. I just logged into check my status, the issue being I have uploaded my work experience documents under the heading "Evidence of Employment History" and "Evidence of Employment Current", where as the recommended fields it is showing today is "Evidence of Work Experience- Overseas" and "Evidence of Work Experience- Australia". Does anyone foresee any issue this can cause?


----------



## vikaschandra

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> I got the invite today.
> 
> BA
> PTE : 90-90-90
> 189 invite (70 points): 15-Feb-2017
> VISA (189) submitted : 9-Mar-2017
> Grant : 20-Mar-2017
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and guidance. wish you all the very best.


That was fast.. congratulations


----------



## Krish29

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> I got the invite today.
> 
> BA
> PTE : 90-90-90
> 189 invite (70 points): 15-Feb-2017
> VISA (189) submitted : 9-Mar-2017
> Grant : 20-Mar-2017
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and guidance. wish you all the very best.


Congratulations mate! Super fast grant👍
What's your code?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Query regarding Visa docs*

Hi All,

I have few queries regarding Visa docs.

1) I have got SD+Emp verification letter from HR for my current employer but hoping to attach more proofs for this employment. I have got consolidate payslips for entire employment period. How many months of bank account stmts would be sufficient (all/last few mnths)? ITR-V for last 3 yrs will be sufficient as proof??

2) Colored scanned copies of original docs are fine or do we need to get all docs notarized like while fiing ACS?

3) I have submitted EOI on 23Feb for 261313. Can I expect EOI invite in 29th March round?? Any idea on the cut-off for 15Mar round?? 

Thanks,
PTE 12 Jan-17 - 10 points
ACS submitted - 9-Feb-17
ACS +tve - 20-Feb-17
EOI submitted - 23-Feb-17 (189 with 65 pts for 261313)
Invite - waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## djthevj

djthevj said:


> Thanks, do i need to mention the medical reference anywhere like HAP id while attaching the documents/submitting the visa application ? How will CO get to know about my medicals status otherwise ?



Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## jas81

I landed in the same situation as yours. Is this issue solved for you?



manpan18 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made applied my Visa application yesterday. Made the payment and then when I got continue it came to some service unavailable kind of page. My Application status still says "Ready to submit". If I try to do Submit from the Actions menu, it comes back with an error saying the payment for this application has already been made (which is true). Is this a mainteneance/time delay thing? Should I wait for a couple of days or raise a complaint?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are aware of this issue...
> 
> CURRENT SYSTEM ISSUE
> 
> Some clients are experiencing an issue with visa and citizenship applications remaining at a status of ?Ready to Submit? after payment has been made. This is preventing clients from being able to attach documents, view correspondence, submit an ?Update Us? form, or commence a bridging visa application via ImmiAccount.
> 
> The Department is aware of the issue, and is investigating a solution.
Click to expand...


----------



## aumelb1

Just upload it again to the relevant section.I made it mistake as well.Co will find out what the related thread is interrelated with the docs provided.cherrs.


----------



## Krish29

djthevj said:


> Any thoughts on this ?


I hope you filled HAP id in the 17 pages IMMI account form ... Have you filled it yet ? Once the 17 pages form is completed then it lets you to pay visa fee

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingreen

hasansins said:


> Congrats! You got a very fast grant. Which GSM? And did you have spouse?


Thank you. 
Single / ICT BA / GSM Adelaide.


----------



## lizamarie26

*Help*

Hi All,
I just submitted my Visa lodgement today and paid the fees.
However when I browse in my application status, it is still in READY TO SUBMIT status although I already have a receipt of my payment. Did anyone encounter the same scenario? Really stressed out 
Also , I have not created a HAP ID yet but have already lodged. Will this be a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have few queries regarding Visa docs.
> 
> 1) I have got SD+Emp verification letter from HR for my current employer but hoping to attach more proofs for this employment. I have got consolidate payslips for entire employment period. How many months of bank account stmts would be sufficient (all/last few mnths)? ITR-V for last 3 yrs will be sufficient as proof??
> 
> 2) Colored scanned copies of original docs are fine or do we need to get all docs notarized like while fiing ACS?
> 
> 3) I have submitted EOI on 23Feb for 261313. Can I expect EOI invite in 29th March round?? Any idea on the cut-off for 15Mar round??
> 
> Thanks,
> PTE 12 Jan-17 - 10 points
> ACS submitted - 9-Feb-17
> ACS +tve - 20-Feb-17
> EOI submitted - 23-Feb-17 (189 with 65 pts for 261313)
> Invite - waiting :fingerscrossed:


1. You do not need to provide all sorts of payment evidences. Consolidated Salary slips would suffice. If you still want to upload the bank statement attach 1 from each quarter of the year for the entire employment duration. 
2. Color copies serve the purpose and does not need to be notarized. If you have any black and white copies do get them notarized 
3. March 15 invitation round results are yet to be out.


----------



## vikaschandra

djthevj said:


> Any thoughts on this ?


You do not need to mention that anywhere. Once the medicals is started the status would be set to Medical Examination in Progess and when finalized and uploded by panel physician the status would change to No Action Required.


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi Experts,

Need your help. 

1. I had lodged my visa 189 first week of February. Some Information requested on 21st February which had a timeline for 28 days. So, this is expiring around 22nd of March. I have uploaded all the documents expcept for the medical for my wife and daughter (who are non-travelling dependant). This has been scheduled on 27th March. I am not able to click "Information Provided" button as their medical is pending. I have sent email to email ID provided with the letter informing the same. 
a. Will this delay cause any issue in visa processing or can cause a rejection?
b. Can I click the "Information provided" button now in immiaccount to let them some information uploaded already?

2. I am claiming point for age. July first week I will be 40. So, if processing time crosees that timeline, will the point for age be not considered?

Kindly let me know. Please help.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## andreyx108b

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Expats,
> Is there any case available when no job verification was done by DIBP. as i have Lodged visa on 30 jan and front loaded all documents and the status is received. no job verification is done yet.




95% never get emp. Ver. All good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas81

lizamarie26 said:


> Hi All,
> I just submitted my Visa lodgement today and paid the fees.
> However when I browse in my application status, it is still in READY TO SUBMIT status although I already have a receipt of my payment. Did anyone encounter the same scenario? Really stressed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also , I have not created a HAP ID yet but have already lodged. Will this be a problem?
> Thanks!


Yes, I had also faced the same issue after I paid the visa fees last night. I see that its solved now, the status is changed. I also received the acknowledgement email today morning. You should check yours. 

You can generate HAP Id after lodging and then complete the medicals. I'm doing the same.


----------



## Arvind6488

Krish29 said:


> Hi Aravind,
> 
> what is your timeline? code?


Hey Krish29. My timeline is as below.

ANZ Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI Submitted - 13th Jan 2017
Invite Received - 18th Jan 2017
Visa Lodged - 30th Jan 2017
1st CO Contact - 13th Feb - Requesting PTE score to be sent by Pearson to DIBP
Medicals - 27th Feb 2017
Employment Check for Current Employer - 13th March 2017


----------



## tapanagkumar

andreyx108b said:


> 95% never get emp. Ver. All good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even I am in the same situation. Have lodged visa on 19th February 2017. My status is still received. The wait is Bad.


----------



## mianjahangir

hi, i was requested for additional documents which i have already provided and now my status has changed from information requested to assessement in progress. any idea what it means and how long will it take? roughly?


----------



## vikaschandra

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> 1. I had lodged my visa 189 first week of February. Some Information requested on 21st February which had a timeline for 28 days. So, this is expiring around 22nd of March. I have uploaded all the documents expcept for the medical for my wife and daughter (who are non-travelling dependant). This has been scheduled on 27th March. I am not able to click "Information Provided" button as their medical is pending. I have sent email to email ID provided with the letter informing the same.
> a. Will this delay cause any issue in visa processing or can cause a rejection?
> b. Can I click the "Information provided" button now in immiaccount to let them some information uploaded already?
> 
> 2. I am claiming point for age. July first week I will be 40. So, if processing time crosees that timeline, will the point for age be not considered?
> 
> Kindly let me know. Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Wait for the medicals of your wife and child be common completed. You have already wrote back to them and if not just drop an email mentioning the reason for delay in doing medicals. 
Delay is providing information will not be the cause of visa rejection provided you don't delay forever. Nothing to do with your age post visa lodge. Your visa still gets processed


----------



## Numair16

mianjahangir said:


> hi, i was requested for additional documents which i have already provided and now my status has changed from information requested to assessement in progress. any idea what it means and how long will it take? roughly?


Hi Jehangir!

What information did they request from you?


----------



## vsangwan

snowingreen said:


> Guys,
> I got the invite today.
> 
> BA
> PTE : 90-90-90
> 189 invite (70 points): 15-Feb-2017
> VISA (189) submitted : 9-Mar-2017
> Grant : 20-Mar-2017
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and guidance. wish you all the very best.


ANZSCO Code?
Applied with family or Single?


----------



## santa cruise

Ladies & Gents, 
Is anyone in similar situation? I got Invitation on 1st March, and submitted most docs.
However, Case officer contacted me requesting for Australian Federal Police (National Police Certificate) for my tertiary study 20 years ago. 
I intend to do this anyway, but I feel weird since the visa process requires Character evidence for the last 10 years while this is long long ago. 
THanks


----------



## mianjahangir

Numair16 said:


> Hi Jehangir!
> 
> What information did they request from you?


Form 80 then polio certificate and my police certificates from Pakistan and Australia.


----------



## SanBil

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Expats,
> Is there any case available when no job verification was done by DIBP. as i have Lodged visa on 30 jan and front loaded all documents and the status is received. no job verification is done yet.[/QUOT
> 
> In same situation, no contact after 30 Jan , no emp verification in my knowledge.


----------



## djthevj

Experts,

Need a piece of advice. While filling the form 1221, I came across one of the question "do you intend to work in Australia". As a primary applicant, I filled it "Yes" and left the employer details as blank considering i don't know my future employer yet. However, for my wife who is right now a dependent candiate should i mark it "yes" as well. Even though I haven't claimed any partner's point of her and shouldn't be a case that marking "Yes" prompts them to ask for further documents like ACS or so on.

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## pradeep.parlapalli

*Received Grant !!*

Hello members, 

Happy to share that I have received my grant today !! Though I am new to this forum and mostly been silent, needless to say that this forum has given me a lot of boost while I was waiting for the grant. Can't Thank enough. 

A new journey begins !! I am sure this is the place I will fall back for all help in future as well ..

My timeline below ..

ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
15/12/2016:	ACS Applied
19/12/2016:	ACS Result Positive
21/12/2016:	EOI Submitted 70 points
04/01/2017:	Invitation Received 189
06/01/2017: PCC applied for Self and family
17/01/2017: PCC Collected
07/02/2017:	Application Lodge
18/02/2017: CO Contact (Form80, Medicals, PCC)
23/02/2017: Medicals for Self and family
02/03/2017: Responded to CO
21/03/2017:	Received Grant


----------



## NP101

mianjahangir said:


> hi, i was requested for additional documents which i have already provided and now my status has changed from information requested to assessement in progress. any idea what it means and how long will it take? roughly?


I guess if it says "Assessment in progress" then you are closer to the destination but don't quote me on that have seen people waited for months after this status 
Good luck though


----------



## Riash

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Happy to share that I have received my grant today !! Though I am new to this forum and mostly been silent, needless to say that this forum has given me a lot of boost while I was waiting for the grant. Can't Thank enough.
> 
> A new journey begins !! I am sure this is the place I will fall back for all help in future as well ..
> 
> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> 15/12/2016:	ACS Applied
> 19/12/2016:	ACS Result Positive
> 21/12/2016:	EOI Submitted 70 points
> 04/01/2017:	Invitation Received 189
> 06/01/2017: PCC applied for Self and family
> 17/01/2017: PCC Collected
> 07/02/2017:	Application Lodge
> 18/02/2017: CO Contact (Form80, Medicals, PCC)
> 23/02/2017: Medicals for Self and family
> 02/03/2017: Responded to CO
> 21/03/2017:	Received Grant



Congrats Pradeep !!!


----------



## sultan_azam

djthevj said:


> Experts,
> 
> Need a piece of advice. While filling the form 1221, I came across one of the question "do you intend to work in Australia". As a primary applicant, I filled it "Yes" and left the employer details as blank considering i don't know my future employer yet. However, for my wife who is right now a dependent candiate should i mark it "yes" as well. Even though I haven't claimed any partner's point of her and shouldn't be a case that marking "Yes" prompts them to ask for further documents like ACS or so on.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


nope


----------



## Jamil Sid

yasir99m said:


> Hi Guys,
> Kindly help me get over my tension i have lodged visa on 19th jan 2017, since then i haven't heard from DIBP no CO contact even no commence mail ? is it normal or there is some issue going on ! i only heard about Employment verification from my HR on 8th FEB which they responded positively but again no CO contact or email till now sound very strange to me should i write them if yes then can somebody please inform which email address to write to or some no to call on ?
> 
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
> Grant : ??


Becalm my friend, Nowadays grants are very slow as compare to before. Just wait and see. Dont Email them, You should wait 90 days official processing time of DIBP.


----------



## sultan_azam

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Happy to share that I have received my grant today !! Though I am new to this forum and mostly been silent, needless to say that this forum has given me a lot of boost while I was waiting for the grant. Can't Thank enough.
> 
> A new journey begins !! I am sure this is the place I will fall back for all help in future as well ..
> 
> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> 15/12/2016:	ACS Applied
> 19/12/2016:	ACS Result Positive
> 21/12/2016:	EOI Submitted 70 points
> 04/01/2017:	Invitation Received 189
> 06/01/2017: PCC applied for Self and family
> 17/01/2017: PCC Collected
> 07/02/2017:	Application Lodge
> 18/02/2017: CO Contact (Form80, Medicals, PCC)
> 23/02/2017: Medicals for Self and family
> 02/03/2017: Responded to CO
> 21/03/2017:	Received Grant


congrats Pradeep


----------



## djthevj

sultan_azam said:


> nope


Are you saying to mark it as "Yes" ? sorry just confused.


----------



## newtooaustralia

sultan_azam said:


> congrats Pradeep


Dear Sultan Bhai,

Looking into my timeline, please comment about my visa grant? :yo:

My employment verification was carried out from last employer (QATAR) on 13-3-2017 by AHC Dubai.

I have worked in 4 companies. 3 in Pakistan and last one in Qatar. Also I have checked and none of my Pakistani employers have been contacted for my employment verification so far.


----------



## sultan_azam

djthevj said:


> Are you saying to mark it as "Yes" ? sorry just confused.


mark YES


----------



## muhsoh

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Happy to share that I have received my grant today !! Though I am new to this forum and mostly been silent, needless to say that this forum has given me a lot of boost while I was waiting for the grant. Can't Thank enough.
> 
> A new journey begins !! I am sure this is the place I will fall back for all help in future as well ..
> 
> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> 15/12/2016:ACS Applied
> 19/12/2016:ACS Result Positive
> 21/12/2016:EOI Submitted 70 points
> 04/01/2017:Invitation Received 189
> 06/01/2017: PCC applied for Self and family
> 17/01/2017: PCC Collected
> 07/02/2017:Application Lodge
> 18/02/2017: CO Contact (Form80, Medicals, PCC)
> 23/02/2017: Medicals for Self and family
> 02/03/2017: Responded to CO
> 21/03/2017:Received Grant


Congratulations mates. Party time for you  ur case was dealt by which team, Adelaide or Brisbane? So CO made a contact on 18 Feb and u got grant on 21 Mar.. thats pretty good.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

santa cruise said:


> Ladies & Gents,
> Is anyone in similar situation? I got Invitation on 1st March, and submitted most docs.
> However, Case officer contacted me requesting for Australian Federal Police (National Police Certificate) for my tertiary study 20 years ago.
> I intend to do this anyway, but I feel weird since the visa process requires Character evidence for the last 10 years while this is long long ago.
> THanks


as far as i can recall PCC is required for every country where one have spend more than 12 months since turning 18.


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations Pradeep..!!



pradeep.parlapalli said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Happy to share that I have received my grant today !! Though I am new to this forum and mostly been silent, needless to say that this forum has given me a lot of boost while I was waiting for the grant. Can't Thank enough.
> 
> A new journey begins !! I am sure this is the place I will fall back for all help in future as well ..
> 
> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> 15/12/2016:	ACS Applied
> 19/12/2016:	ACS Result Positive
> 21/12/2016:	EOI Submitted 70 points
> 04/01/2017:	Invitation Received 189
> 06/01/2017: PCC applied for Self and family
> 17/01/2017: PCC Collected
> 07/02/2017:	Application Lodge
> 18/02/2017: CO Contact (Form80, Medicals, PCC)
> 23/02/2017: Medicals for Self and family
> 02/03/2017: Responded to CO
> 21/03/2017:	Received Grant


----------



## pradeep.parlapalli

muhsoh said:


> Congratulations mates. Party time for you  ur case was dealt by which team, Adelaide or Brisbane? So CO made a contact on 18 Feb and u got grant on 21 Mar.. thats pretty good..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


It was CSM Adelaide


----------



## hasansins

Lately all of the invites I see are from GSM Adelaide. It seems Brisbane works slower compared to Adelaide.


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Missed a Question in form 80*

Dear All,

I missed to answer a question in form 80, that is contact details. I have already emailed the answer to the allocated email address and also updated in Immi account using update us and incorrect answer link.

Should I be worried, I have submitted final application after medicals on 9th Mar 2017. Should I fill any other form which is used in such cases or just wait for CO contact again.

My CO contacted me on 10th Feb asking for all documents and then again sent medical letters on 24th Feb.

Please advice.

Regards


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Hello everyone anyone in the forum who has received a grant after evidence of relationship was asked for by case officer. Is it more time consuming than all other evidences asked? Please advise. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> It was CSM Adelaide


Ahaan... and would you like to share the name of CO?


----------



## pradeep.parlapalli

It was 'Vanessa'


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello everyone anyone in the forum who has received a grant after evidence of relationship was asked for by case officer. Is it more time consuming than all other evidences asked? Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I have a similar case where there is CO contact and the wait after that has become very long. Or atleast it seems so. 

I see that people with similar timelines who have been requested for evidence other that relationship have got it much faster.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rishavvmisra

*please help FORM 80 and 1221*

please help me...some of them might sound silly but one never know

question 22) why are you travelling to aus

TO WORK

quesstion 20) tertiary education

is it after 12th

question 19) if unemployed 

NO type of business and address right

19) from birth to first job 

unemployed and full time student


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Samples of form 80 and form 1221*

Can some one help me by sending filled samples of form 80 and form 1221


----------



## indaussi

Hi all

Today is 216th day to lodge the visa(offshore candidate) and case is assigned to GSM adelaide.

so i m planning to call DIBP to confirm the status..kindly the share the contact number.

Thanks


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Sarwar Husain,

I committed the same mistake. In form 80 and form 1221, I didn't fill the details of my personal contacts in Australia and I had submitted them in Sep-2016. Now I realized my mistake and submitted Form-1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers and also I filled the respective questions of form 80 and 1221 and submitted on immi account as well as GSM email 2 weeks ago.

Waiting for their response now.



sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I missed to answer a question in form 80, that is contact details. I have already emailed the answer to the allocated email address and also updated in Immi account using update us and incorrect answer link.
> 
> Should I be worried, I have submitted final application after medicals on 9th Mar 2017. Should I fill any other form which is used in such cases or just wait for CO contact again.
> 
> My CO contacted me on 10th Feb asking for all documents and then again sent medical letters on 24th Feb.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards


----------



## rishavvmisra

Why it is that late ...is there any special case


----------



## rishavvmisra

indaussi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Today is 216th day to lodge the visa(offshore candidate) and case is assigned to GSM adelaide.
> 
> so i m planning to call DIBP to confirm the status..kindly the share the contact number.
> 
> Thanks


why it is that late ...whats the reason for it


----------



## indaussi

rishavvmisra said:


> why it is that late ...whats the reason for it


I dont know the reason why it so...

At my level i checked with my current employer as well as previous employers, still they are not recevied any kind verification...

so i decided to call them but i dont have their contact number....

Dear All....pl arrange to provide...


----------



## sultan_azam

newtooaustralia said:


> Dear Sultan Bhai,
> 
> Looking into my timeline, please comment about my visa grant? :yo:
> 
> My employment verification was carried out from last employer (QATAR) on 13-3-2017 by AHC Dubai.
> 
> I have worked in 4 companies. 3 in Pakistan and last one in Qatar. Also I have checked and none of my Pakistani employers have been contacted for my employment verification so far.


Hey there...

i am not competent enough to predict grant date but i think it will move fast now


----------



## rishavvmisra

sultan_azam said:


> Hey there...
> 
> i am not competent enough to predict grant date but i think it will move fast now


Hi Sultan ...if i submit my employment documents if i am not claiming any points will that create unnecessary confusion and i got a letter from university for medium of instruction for spouses funcional english will that suffice


----------



## sultan_azam

rishavvmisra said:


> Hi Sultan ...if i submit my employment documents if i am not claiming any points will that create unnecessary confusion and i got a letter from university for medium of instruction for spouses funcional english will that suffice


1. if you arent claiming experience points then you need not submit employment document
2. that letter will suffice for functional english


----------



## rishavvmisra

sultan_azam said:


> 1. if you arent claiming experience points then you need not submit employment document
> 2. that letter will suffice for functional english


sultan please help me...with few more questions

question 22) why are you travelling to aus

TO WORK

quesstion 20) tertiary education

is it after 12th

question 19) if unemployed 

NO type of business and address right

19) from birth to first job 

unemployed and full time student

if you have any form 80 form 1221 samples please provide me


----------



## sultan_azam

rishavvmisra said:


> sultan please help me...with few more questions
> 
> question 22) why are you travelling to aus
> 
> TO WORK
> 
> quesstion 20) tertiary education
> 
> is it after 12th
> 
> question 19) if unemployed
> 
> NO type of business and address right
> 
> 19) from birth to first job
> 
> unemployed and full time student
> 
> if you have any form 80 form 1221 samples please provide me


Migration
yes, after 12th
if unemployed - mention birth to studies and studies to first job

i dont have sample for form 80 and 1221 and i cant share mine as it is filled with personal data, hope you understand


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

indaussi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Today is 216th day to lodge the visa(offshore candidate) and case is assigned to GSM adelaide.
> 
> so i m planning to call DIBP to confirm the status..kindly the share the contact number.
> 
> Thanks


I have also been stuck with Adelaide. Not for as long as u though.

I see that there is a lot of delay from Adelaide for most cases. And they don't reply to emails.

Please do call them and let us know if they respond.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Sabyasachipanda said:


> I have also been stuck with Adelaide. Not for as long as u though.
> 
> I see that there is a lot of delay from Adelaide for most cases. And they don't reply to emails.
> 
> Please do call them and let us know if they respond.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hi..today my frd got his grant from gsm adelaide. He lodged visa on Feb 1st. Co contacted once on feb 19th. Informatiin provided on 25th feb. Today grant mail.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Sabyasachipanda said:


> I have also been stuck with Adelaide. Not for as long as u though.
> 
> I see that there is a lot of delay from Adelaide for most cases. And they don't reply to emails.
> 
> Please do call them and let us know if they respond.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Here is the number +61131881. Call from cell phone or Skype. You will be lucky if they receive the call within half and hour.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Dear Whats your timeline. since how long are you waiting?


216 days are more than 7 months, I dont know if I have this much patience.



Sabyasachipanda said:


> I have also been stuck with Adelaide. Not for as long as u though.
> 
> I see that there is a lot of delay from Adelaide for most cases. And they don't reply to emails.
> 
> Please do call them and let us know if they respond.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi..today my frd got his grant from gsm adelaide. He lodged visa on Feb 1st. Co contacted once on feb 19th. Informatiin provided on 25th feb. Today grant mail.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I lodged it on 30th Jan. Co contact was on 13 Feb. Nothing till now.

I hope I get thru considering similar timelines.

Who was the CO?

And what was the CO contact about?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Dear Whats your timeline. since how long are you waiting?
> 
> 
> 216 days are more than 7 months, I dont know if I have this much patience.


I told u my timelines are not as horrifying as urs.

It's mentioned in the post above.

I feel for you!! You should call them. I know a few people who have sent them mails. 

They don't respond at all.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Sabyasachipanda said:


> I lodged it on 30th Jan. Co contact was on 13 Feb. Nothing till now.
> 
> I hope I get thru considering similar timelines.
> 
> Who was the CO?
> 
> And what was the CO contact about?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I dont know the co name..his requested for medicals. My application is also with adelaide team. I lodged on Jan 5th. Co contact on 2nd Feb, requested for spouse pte and pcc submitted on feb12. Nothing till now. CO was Farede for me

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

suppala.sudhir said:


> I dont know the co name..his requested for medicals. My application is also with adelaide team. I lodged on Jan 5th. Co contact on 2nd Feb, requested for spouse pte and pcc submitted on feb12. Nothing till now. CO was Farede for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Ok. Mine was Cristy.

It was about relationship evidence. I understand when it comes to spouse relate stuff the timelines go for a toss.

I know a couple of friends who have timelines of 60 and 90 days already. That's when information requested is about spouse.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

well first of all congrats to your friend, second, not sure how DIBP process the cases, what worries me is some people since 2015/2016 waiting for visa grant. this is unbelievable.

Canada may take 6 months to process application but they do it within this time.



suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi..today my frd got his grant from gsm adelaide. He lodged visa on Feb 1st. Co contacted once on feb 19th. Informatiin provided on 25th feb. Today grant mail.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indaussi

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Dear Whats your timeline. since how long are you waiting?
> 
> 
> 216 days are more than 7 months, I dont know if I have this much patience.


Vise Lodge: 17-Aug-2016
Team assigned: GSM adelaide
1 CO contact: 25-Aug-2016- Responded on 21-sep
2 CO contact: 16-Nov-2016(Form 815 and attested birth certificate)--Responded on 17-Nov.

No update afterwards...............................


----------



## Numair16

indaussi said:


> Vise Lodge: 17-Aug-2016
> Team assigned: GSM adelaide
> 1 CO contact: 25-Aug-2016- Responded on 21-sep
> 2 CO contact: 16-Nov-2016(Form 815 and attested birth certificate)--Responded on 17-Nov.
> 
> No update afterwards...............................



Sorry Dude! I really feel for you. However you should try to contact them over phone, that might help.

Just a quick question, what is form 815 about? I uploaded everything form 80, 1221 etc but did upload 815. Is it required for everyone?


----------



## indaussi

Numair16 said:


> Sorry Dude! I really feel for you. However you should try to contact them over phone, that might help.
> 
> Just a quick question, what is form 815 about? I uploaded everything form 80, 1221 etc but did upload 815. Is it required for everyone?


815 is a Health undertaking...not required for everybody...if CO demand at then we have to provide....


----------



## Mirjee

mianjahangir said:


> hi, i was requested for additional documents which i have already provided and now my status has changed from information requested to assessement in progress. any idea what it means and how long will it take? roughly?


Hello and regards

I m facing the same scene as Jehangir. I was requested by the CO on 22 Feb for PCC Pakistan and Polio Cert for me wife and kids .. I uploaded all docs on the 6th of march 2017 since then ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS...

Apart from that no employment verification till yet. Have informed my employer about any verification calls or email and still no reply.

From 22nd Feb till now 28 days has already crossed and no reply till

what to do any idea??????

and what does this Assessment in Progress means and how we get to know that grant has been given.

Any help will be really appreciated


----------



## Numair16

Mirjee said:


> Hello and regards
> 
> I m facing the same scene as Jehangir. I was requested by the CO on 22 Feb for PCC Pakistan and Polio Cert for me wife and kids .. I uploaded all docs on the 6th of march 2017 since then ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS...
> 
> Apart from that no employment verification till yet. Have informed my employer about any verification calls or email and still no reply.
> 
> From 22nd Feb till now 28 days has already crossed and no reply till
> 
> what to do any idea??????
> 
> and what does this Assessment in Progress means and how we get to know that grant has been given.
> 
> Any help will be really appreciated


Count 28 WORK DAYS from 6th March and start worrying after that. My timeline is almost similar and observing the trend here and on immi-tracker I am not expecting a grant before mid of April.


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Help in form 1221*

additional information what did you give...anyone please im stuck here
43)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia

44)Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?


----------



## sultan_azam

rishavvmisra said:


> additional information what did you give...anyone please im stuck here
> 43)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia
> 
> 44)Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?


i left it blank for both questions


----------



## Numair16

rishavvmisra said:


> additional information what did you give...anyone please im stuck here
> 43)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia
> 
> 44)Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?


That is for people apply for Students/Academic/Research Fellows visas, you can leave that blank.


----------



## rishavvmisra

sultan_azam said:


> i left it blank for both questions


thanks a lot sultan...n what is post secondary education in form 1221 is it after 10th or 12th


----------



## rishavvmisra

Numair16 said:


> That is for people apply for Students/Academic/Research Fellows visas, you can leave that blank.


thanks a lot numair...n what is post secondary education in form 1221 is it after 10th or 12th


----------



## mister_x

Lodged 189 visa application on 15th March,10 minutes after being invited, uplodaed all documents including recommendedones on the same day and got the golden grant email 6 days later on the 21st March!

I suppose, the fact that I didn't have any dependants and applied alone speeded up the process. Also, I guess I was among the first who lodged the application after being invited on 15th March


----------



## djthevj

rishavvmisra said:


> thanks a lot numair...n what is post secondary education in form 1221 is it after 10th or 12th


it's after 12, your higher education.


----------



## shrinivaskk

rishavvmisra said:


> Can some one help me by sending filled samples of form 80 and form 1221


This should help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a.html


----------



## pkk0574

rishavvmisra said:


> Can some one help me by sending filled samples of form 80 and form 1221




Please check this for Form 80







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adahmed

189 Visa Lodging Online Application related Q&A clarifications are requested
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Employment history
Q 13 of 17: Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?

This question is very confusing and tricky.

One of my first jobs was from 2005 to 2010, however my 'effective date of employment considered for points' reported by ACS is after December 2008 i.e. January 2009. Now my question is since the question asks to report last 10 years of employment history, how am I supposed to fill the said employment period, this is confusing because the said employment record also asks if you are claiming points for this employment (yes/no)?

option A: XXX 2005 to XXX 2010 (With a check mark that I am claiming points)
Probably this is how I should write, they could verify my effective date from ACS record or online application where I am reporting January 2009 as effective date, so this does not mean I am claiming the entire period 

OR option B: Jan 2009 to XXX 2010 (with a check mark that I am claiming points)
However, my actual job had started in 2005, so in a way I would be reporting the partial job period for which I am claiming points.

RELATED VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION: Would it suffice if I only upload the employment related record (salary slips etc starting from Effective date Jan 2009 or should I submit the previous record of the same job as well until 2005? 

14 of 17: Language 
Q: Main Language? Is it going to be my native language (Urdu) or 'English' ? My medium of instruction and communicationboth at School/College/University and workplace has always been English'

Q: 15/17 Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants 'lived' in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I lived in US for studies, however I have been to Saudi Arabia for religious pilgrimage (Hajj) and a few other countries for holiday leisure trip for around one week each. So, am I required to mention Saudi Arabia including two other countries as well? I have only been there for visiting purposes not for living.

I would really appreciate to hear from you.


----------



## sharmison

lizamarie26 said:


> Hi All,
> I just submitted my Visa lodgement today and paid the fees.
> However when I browse in my application status, it is still in READY TO SUBMIT status although I already have a receipt of my payment. Did anyone encounter the same scenario? Really stressed out
> Also , I have not created a HAP ID yet but have already lodged. Will this be a problem?
> 
> Thanks!


don't be stressed, I have also noticed that it takes sometime to change the status.
Wait for few days and if you still do not see the status changed to "Assessment in Progress" then write to the technical team to look into it.

You can created your HAP ID after lodging too, no issue in that.

Hope that helps


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Hello megafunz,

I am also trying for skill assessment under code 263111. Did you proceed with the filling application with ACS. If yes, what sample relieving letter you have submitted.

Thanks
Anirudh


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

megafunz said:


> Hi All,
> If I'm applying for 189 category by March 2017 end with 60 points, is there any chance to get invite before May 2017? I'm going to apply under 263111 code, where the website shows just 144 pending invitation for this year.


Hello megafunz,

I am also trying for skill assessment under code 263111. Did you proceed with the filling application with ACS. If yes, what sample relieving letter you have submitted.

Thanks
Anirudh


----------



## muhsoh

mister_x said:


> Lodged 189 visa application on 15th March,10 minutes after being invited, uplodaed all documents including recommendedones on the same day and got the golden grant email 6 days later on the 21st March!
> 
> I suppose, the fact that I didn't have any dependants and applied alone speeded up the process. Also, I guess I was among the first who lodged the application after being invited on 15th March


Congrats mate... It seems u had the express service given by DIBP 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

Mirjee said:


> Hello and regards
> 
> I m facing the same scene as Jehangir. I was requested by the CO on 22 Feb for PCC Pakistan and Polio Cert for me wife and kids .. I uploaded all docs on the 6th of march 2017 since then ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS...
> 
> Apart from that no employment verification till yet. Have informed my employer about any verification calls or email and still no reply.
> 
> From 22nd Feb till now 28 days has already crossed and no reply till
> 
> what to do any idea??????
> 
> and what does this Assessment in Progress means and how we get to know that grant has been given.
> 
> Any help will be really appreciated


Hahahahah calm down mate.. why become so restless?? If u have all required documents uploaded.. u will get ur grant.. sooner or later..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Hello Experts,
I am planning to lodge the visa application next month. Here is the check list I have prepared. Please let me know if any document is missing from below list.

1) English Language Ability - PTE score card
2) ACS skills assessment result card
3) Birth certificate / proof of age - birth certificate / passport / Aadhaar card
4) Educational qualifications - Degree certificate & transcript
5) Travel document - passport
6) Work experience from employer
- payslips
- bank statements with salary credit highlighted
- work reference letter ( same document submitted to ACS )
- employment contract ( offer letter / appointment letter / relieving letter / service certificate )
- statement from employer (appraisal /annual increment letters )
- tax documents - form16, ITReturn
7) Form 80 & 1221 duly filled
8) Police clearance certificate - to apply online in passport seva Kendra
9) Health examination - to organise after making visa fee payment

Any important document missing in this list ? Any document we need to submit to make the case stronger ?


----------



## vikaschandra

pradeep.parlapalli said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Happy to share that I have received my grant today !! Though I am new to this forum and mostly been silent, needless to say that this forum has given me a lot of boost while I was waiting for the grant. Can't Thank enough.
> 
> A new journey begins !! I am sure this is the place I will fall back for all help in future as well ..
> 
> My timeline below ..
> 
> ANZSCO 263113 (Software Engineer)
> 23/09/2016: PTE - L:90 R:90 S:90 W:90
> 15/12/2016:	ACS Applied
> 19/12/2016:	ACS Result Positive
> 21/12/2016:	EOI Submitted 70 points
> 04/01/2017:	Invitation Received 189
> 06/01/2017: PCC applied for Self and family
> 17/01/2017: PCC Collected
> 07/02/2017:	Application Lodge
> 18/02/2017: CO Contact (Form80, Medicals, PCC)
> 23/02/2017: Medicals for Self and family
> 02/03/2017: Responded to CO
> 21/03/2017:	Received Grant


Congratulations Mate


----------



## JMMB

Hello Guys, 

I went to apply for PCC at passport seva kendra today in Thane India. 

I was asked to get my passport re-issued first of all n get my wife's name amemded on passport then only I can apply for PCC. 

I don't know if this info is true. Has anyone faced this scenario earlier. 

I m really worried bcoz this whole process is gonna eat up a lot of my 60 day time frame. 

Is it possible to change passport number later on while applying visa ?? Bcoz my EOI had my old passport number and now if I get my passport renewed I will get a new number

Any ideas on this please.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizamarie26

Thanks @sharmison, it was fine in the morning stating 'received'

I noticed in your signature that you have been contacted by CO to upload bank statements. Any reason why he or she asked for those?


----------



## adahmed

Can anybody respond please? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Contacts in Australia - Mandatory?*



Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Sarwar Husain,
> 
> I committed the same mistake. In form 80 and form 1221, I didn't fill the details of my personal contacts in Australia and I had submitted them in Sep-2016. Now I realized my mistake and submitted Form-1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers and also I filled the respective questions of form 80 and 1221 and submitted on immi account as well as GSM email 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Waiting for their response now.


Hi

Even I dont hve any contact in Australia and I intend to leave these questions blank (do you know anyone in Australia....address....etc)

Also, I dont think this is a mandate. Not everyone has a contact in Oz. 

Or, will this have any affect on the processing...?


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Even I dont hve any contact in Australia and I intend to leave these questions blank (do you know anyone in Australia....address....etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I dont think this is a mandate. Not everyone has a contact in Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, will this have any affect on the processing...?




Sure it is not mandatory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

andreyx108b said:


> Sure it is not mandatory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - I believe same goes for intended travel date... can leave as blank?
(...Last minute anxiety before lodge this weekend)


----------



## frazii

*Query for previous passports and visa refusal info*

Im filling up form 80, and i have the following 2 queries

1. If we have more than one previous expired passport do we need to mention all of them with their document-id, issue and expiry dates? If yes, then I would add them to the last section of additional information because in the form there's only space to mention one previous passport document.

2. I had a study visa refusal to US like around 15 years ago? Should I mention it?

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Sourabh123

Thanks,

Can someone respond from the date perspective please?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Sourabh123

vikaschandra said:


> Wait for the medicals of your wife and child be common completed. You have already wrote back to them and if not just drop an email mentioning the reason for delay in doing medicals.
> Delay is providing information will not be the cause of visa rejection provided you don't delay forever. Nothing to do with your age post visa lodge. Your visa still gets processed


Thank you very much


----------



## kv007

frazii said:


> Im filling up form 80, and i have the following 2 queries
> 
> 1. If we have more than one previous expired passport do we need to mention all of them with their document-id, issue and expiry dates? If yes, then I would add them to the last section of additional information because in the form there's only space to mention one previous passport document.
> 
> 2. I had a study visa refusal to US like around 15 years ago? Should I mention it?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


Hi Frazii,

1. Mention second passport details (If you have) in additional information section. Don't forget to write question number in first column.

2. Mention it, again if you have information regarding refusal.

Just need to keep in mind that give as much true information as possible. 

Hope this will help.


----------



## kv007

subz.finwiz said:


> Hello Experts,
> I am planning to lodge the visa application next month. Here is the check list I have prepared. Please let me know if any document is missing from below list.
> 
> 1) English Language Ability - PTE score card
> 2) ACS skills assessment result card
> 3) Birth certificate / proof of age - birth certificate / passport / Aadhaar card
> 4) Educational qualifications - Degree certificate & transcript
> 5) Travel document - passport
> 6) Work experience from employer
> - payslips
> - bank statements with salary credit highlighted
> - work reference letter ( same document submitted to ACS )
> - employment contract ( offer letter / appointment letter / relieving letter / service certificate )
> - statement from employer (appraisal /annual increment letters )
> - tax documents - form16, ITReturn
> 7) Form 80 & 1221 duly filled
> 8) Police clearance certificate - to apply online in passport seva Kendra
> 9) Health examination - to organise after making visa fee payment
> 
> Any important document missing in this list ? Any document we need to submit to make the case stronger ?


Hi mate,

If you are single (not married) then I think your list of docs is nearly completed.

Good luck with your lodgement.


----------



## ramvijay

JMMB said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I went to apply for PCC at passport seva kendra today in Thane India.
> 
> I was asked to get my passport re-issued first of all n get my wife's name amemded on passport then only I can apply for PCC.
> 
> I don't know if this info is true. Has anyone faced this scenario earlier.
> 
> I m really worried bcoz this whole process is gonna eat up a lot of my 60 day time frame.
> 
> Is it possible to change passport number later on while applying visa ?? Bcoz my EOI had my old passport number and now if I get my passport renewed I will get a new number
> 
> Any ideas on this please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, they will ask you to re-issue by adding your Spouse name in it. It is *mandatory* . So book it ASAP. I have done the same. 

Also, re-issue your wife's passport too. When you apply PCC for your wife, they will surely ask you to add Spouse name in your wife's passport too!!! *(I faced this problem)*

Book an appointment for re-issue on the same day and you will get both re-issued passports within two days. Then, immediately book appointments for PCC. If you plan it perfectly, then the whole process would take just 5-10 days. 

Recall mate. _You have given your old passport number as a Security question in EOI and not as an Id proof. _

*Don't waste your time. Re-issue both passports on the go.*


----------



## sultan_azam

mister_x said:


> Lodged 189 visa application on 15th March,10 minutes after being invited, uplodaed all documents including recommendedones on the same day and got the golden grant email 6 days later on the 21st March!
> 
> I suppose, the fact that I didn't have any dependants and applied alone speeded up the process. Also, I guess I was among the first who lodged the application after being invited on 15th March


congratulations.. .that is the fastest grant i have heard till now


good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

adahmed said:


> 189 Visa Lodging Online Application related Q&A clarifications are requested
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Employment history
> Q 13 of 17: Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> This question is very confusing and tricky.
> 
> One of my first jobs was from 2005 to 2010, however my 'effective date of employment considered for points' reported by ACS is after December 2008 i.e. January 2009. Now my question is since the question asks to report last 10 years of employment history, how am I supposed to fill the said employment period, this is confusing because the said employment record also asks if you are claiming points for this employment (yes/no)? *split the experience
> 1. 2005 to Dec 2008 - Not claiming points
> 2. Jan 2009 to 2010 - claiming points *
> 
> option A: XXX 2005 to XXX 2010 (With a check mark that I am claiming points)
> Probably this is how I should write, they could verify my effective date from ACS record or online application where I am reporting January 2009 as effective date, so this does not mean I am claiming the entire period
> 
> OR option B: Jan 2009 to XXX 2010 (with a check mark that I am claiming points)
> However, my actual job had started in 2005, so in a way I would be reporting the partial job period for which I am claiming points.
> 
> RELATED VERY IMPORTANT QUESTION: Would it suffice if I only upload the employment related record (salary slips etc starting from Effective date Jan 2009 or should I submit the previous record of the same job as well until 2005?
> *you are supposed to provide documents for which you are claiming experience points *
> 
> 14 of 17: Language
> Q: Main Language? Is it going to be my native language (Urdu) or 'English' ? My medium of instruction and communicationboth at School/College/University and workplace has always been English'
> *Urdu*
> Q: 15/17 Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants 'lived' in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> I lived in US for studies, however I have been to Saudi Arabia for religious pilgrimage (Hajj) and a few other countries for holiday leisure trip for around one week each. So, am I required to mention Saudi Arabia including two other countries as well? I have only been there for visiting purposes not for living.*i think you need there is seperate question for short trips and in this question (residence country) you need to mention about US where you stayed considerably long period, experts can guide more on this*
> 
> I would really appreciate to hear from you.



answers inline


----------



## sultan_azam

rishavvmisra said:


> thanks a lot numair...n what is post secondary education in form 1221 is it after 10th or 12th


yes... after class 12th


----------



## sultan_azam

subz.finwiz said:


> Hello Experts,
> I am planning to lodge the visa application next month. Here is the check list I have prepared. Please let me know if any document is missing from below list.
> 
> 1) English Language Ability - PTE score card
> 2) ACS skills assessment result card
> 3) Birth certificate / proof of age - birth certificate / passport / Aadhaar card
> 4) Educational qualifications - Degree certificate & transcript
> 5) Travel document - passport
> 6) Work experience from employer
> - payslips
> - bank statements with salary credit highlighted
> - work reference letter ( same document submitted to ACS )
> - employment contract ( offer letter / appointment letter / relieving letter / service certificate )
> - statement from employer (appraisal /annual increment letters )
> - tax documents - form16, ITReturn
> 7) Form 80 & 1221 duly filled
> 8) Police clearance certificate - to apply online in passport seva Kendra
> 9) Health examination - to organise after making visa fee payment
> 
> Any important document missing in this list ? Any document we need to submit to make the case stronger ?



please go through this once

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## sultan_azam

JMMB said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I went to apply for PCC at passport seva kendra today in Thane India.
> 
> I was asked to get my passport re-issued first of all n get my wife's name amemded on passport then only I can apply for PCC.
> 
> I don't know if this info is true. Has anyone faced this scenario earlier.
> 
> I m really worried bcoz this whole process is gonna eat up a lot of my 60 day time frame.
> 
> Is it possible to change passport number later on while applying visa ?? Bcoz my EOI had my old passport number and now if I get my passport renewed I will get a new number
> 
> Any ideas on this please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes, it is possible to change passport during visa processing, you just need to update DIBP with new passport details, there is an option UPDATE US inside immiaccount, from there you can do it.

now comes passport renewal, i think process has been smoothened now, you can get passport in tatkal mode within 3-7 days, 

one friend of mine faced similar situation in Delhi, he just booked appointment with an another PSK and he got PCC on spot, you can try this or else go the tatkal route

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

frazii said:


> Im filling up form 80, and i have the following 2 queries
> 
> 1. If we have more than one previous expired passport do we need to mention all of them with their document-id, issue and expiry dates? If yes, then I would add them to the last section of additional information because in the form there's only space to mention one previous passport document.
> 
> 2. I had a study visa refusal to US like around 15 years ago? Should I mention it?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


i think we need to mention all expired passports

there is a column for visa refusals somewhere in form 80 or 1221...


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I dont hve any contact in Australia and I intend to leave these questions blank (do you know anyone in Australia....address....etc)
> 
> Also, I dont think this is a mandate. Not everyone has a contact in Oz.
> 
> Or, will this have any affect on the processing...?


If you don't any any contact in Australia you can simply tick NO. I had two cousin there both Australian Citizens and I checked NO. That could lead to rejection of visa based on Incorrect Information Provided if DIBP finds out later on.


----------



## shrinivaskk

*Got the Direct Grant*

*Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too. 

*189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months). 

Below is the timeline.

ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
ACS Received : *27th Jan*
EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
ITA Received : *01st March*
PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
Medicals : *11th March*
Visa Lodge : *13th March*

*Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:

GSM: Adelaide

IED : 07th Feb 2018
Planned travel : June 2017 lane:

*Want to share some lessons learnt and tips. 
*
1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
8. Frontload all the documents if available

*Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant. 
*
Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category. 

1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self

*10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer. 
No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything. 

So chill and relax. * :fish2: 

Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed. 

*Always ready to help my fellow aspirants. 
*
Cheers :rapture:arty:


----------



## sultan_azam

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> 
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
> ACS Received : *27th Jan*
> EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
> ITA Received : *01st March*
> PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
> Medicals : *11th March*
> Visa Lodge : *13th March*
> 
> *Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> IED : 07th Feb 2018
> Planned travel : June 2017 lane:
> 
> *Want to share some lessons learnt and tips.
> *
> 1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
> 2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
> 3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
> 4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
> 5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
> 6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
> 7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
> 8. Frontload all the documents if available
> 
> *Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant.
> *
> Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category.
> 
> 1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
> 2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
> 3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
> 4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
> 5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
> 6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
> 7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
> 8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
> 9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self
> 
> *10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer.
> No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything.
> 
> So chill and relax. * :fish2:
> 
> Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed.
> 
> *Always ready to help my fellow aspirants.
> *
> Cheers :rapture:arty:


congratulations dear....


----------



## pkk0574

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> 
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
> 
> ACS Received : *27th Jan*
> 
> EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
> 
> ITA Received : *01st March*
> 
> PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
> 
> Medicals : *11th March*
> 
> Visa Lodge : *13th March*
> 
> 
> 
> *Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:
> 
> 
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> IED : 07th Feb 2018
> 
> Planned travel : June 2017 lane:
> 
> 
> 
> *Want to share some lessons learnt and tips.
> 
> *
> 
> 1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
> 
> 2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
> 
> 3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
> 
> 4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
> 
> 5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
> 
> 6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
> 
> 7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
> 
> 8. Frontload all the documents if available
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant.
> 
> *
> 
> Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
> 
> 2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
> 
> 3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
> 
> 4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
> 
> 5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
> 
> 6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
> 
> 7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
> 
> 8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
> 
> 9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self
> 
> 
> 
> *10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer.
> 
> No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> So chill and relax. * :fish2:
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> *Always ready to help my fellow aspirants.
> 
> *
> 
> Cheers :rapture:arty:




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations dear....


@Sultan bhai,
Couldn't have happened without your expert advice and guidance. 

Thanks for being there bro... 

Hope to see you sometime soon in Australia. 

HUGS..


----------



## vikramkalsan

Hi,

i have one question on FORM 80. If i dont know anyone in Australia then filling hotel address where i intent to stay initially or planned travel date to AU will that make case stronger? Can i say not planned yet?


----------



## sultan_azam

shrinivaskk said:


> @Sultan bhai,
> Couldn't have happened without your expert advice and guidance.
> 
> Thanks for being there bro...
> 
> Hope to see you sometime soon in Australia.
> 
> HUGS..


bro.. it is all your hard work which paid....

good luck.... see you in Australia


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Mistake in Form 80*



Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I dont hve any contact in Australia and I intend to leave these questions blank (do you know anyone in Australia....address....etc)
> 
> Also, I dont think this is a mandate. Not everyone has a contact in Oz.
> 
> Or, will this have any affect on the processing...?


Dear ,

I missed giving my own contact details , where they ask for work phone , home phone and mobile number.

I have already send an email and updated via immi account update us link , hopefully I will get it sorted out.

You are waiting for grant since Sep 2016 ? 

Regards,
Sarwar


----------



## pratham

*Inquiry for PCC*

Hello guys,

My query is regarding the PCC. I am yet to submit my VISA application. My current permanent address is different than the one on the passport. I have been living on my new home since last Aug 2016. I want to know on which address I should initiate PCC ? And will police verification will happen on both the address as I am not living on my old permanent address.

Thanks!


----------



## indergill

Visa officer asked for some documents(PCC Medicals) and I uploaded them today. Is it true that visa officer only opens my case after 28 days time she provided to upload all docs or can look earlier as well ?


----------



## sultan_azam

indergill said:


> Visa officer asked for some documents(PCC Medicals) and I uploaded them today. Is it true that visa officer only opens my case after 28 days time she provided to upload all docs or can look earlier as well ?


they can open it earlier also


----------



## vsangwan

vireshsangwan said:


> Mine is "Received" from 5th March
> 
> Meanwhile, I have completed PCC also and uploaded. So now, all documents complete. Waiting for CO


Got direct grant today for all family members 

I was lucky to upload PCC just 2 days before CO was assigned


----------



## indergill

vireshsangwan said:


> Got direct grant today for all family members


Congratulations mate!


----------



## sultan_azam

vireshsangwan said:


> Got direct grant today for all family members
> 
> I was lucky to upload PCC just 2 days before CO was assigned


congratulations mate.. .good luck


----------



## biggy85

pratham said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My query is regarding the PCC. I am yet to submit my VISA application. My current permanent address is different than the one on the passport. I have been living on my new home since last Aug 2016. I want to know on which address I should initiate PCC ? And will police verification will happen on both the address as I am not living on my old permanent address.
> 
> Thanks!


If the address is different, police verification will happen on the new address. While filling PCC application online, you need to indicate that the address is different ( a check box I think).

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> 
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
> ACS Received : *27th Jan*
> EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
> ITA Received : *01st March*
> PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
> Medicals : *11th March*
> Visa Lodge : *13th March*
> 
> *Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> IED : 07th Feb 2018
> Planned travel : June 2017 lane:
> 
> *Want to share some lessons learnt and tips.
> *
> 1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
> 2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
> 3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
> 4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
> 5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
> 6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
> 7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
> 8. Frontload all the documents if available
> 
> *Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant.
> *
> Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category.
> 
> 1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
> 2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
> 3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
> 4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
> 5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
> 6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
> 7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
> 8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
> 9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self
> 
> *10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer.
> No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything.
> 
> So chill and relax. * :fish2:
> 
> Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed.
> 
> *Always ready to help my fellow aspirants.
> *
> Cheers :rapture:arty:


Congratulations


----------



## maxibawa

Hi All,

Need advice on documents to attach in visa application. Do we have to attach photographs of applicants.


----------



## vikaschandra

vireshsangwan said:


> Got direct grant today for all family members
> 
> I was lucky to upload PCC just 2 days before CO was assigned


Congratulations Viresh


----------



## vdotu

*JMMB _ PCC Info*

My experience is similar to yours.

As a first step, you will need to apply for the passport re-issue. Re-issues are usually quick and can happen within a week. I got mine in three days.
However, if the address is not the same as in the previous passport they will initiate a post issuance police verification. If you apply for a PCC post succesful police verification, you can get it on the same day when you end up in the PSK for police verification.
Passport number can be updated on the visa application. My case is handled by a MARA agent and I guess (and hope) they know what they are talking about!

Another advice for you is to follow-up on your own with the local police station for the verification. My case was stuck at the commissioners' office and took a couple of visits there to push it along. My PCC took almost four weeks, so get started soon.

Yes, it will take time but there is no option but to take the route advised by the passport officers.

For your visa application You can upload whatever you have now, hopefully everything other than the PCC, and THEN add the pCC down the line, when you have it. We followed this in my case.

MOre experienced folks can advise further, I suppose.

Thanks.



JMMB said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I went to apply for PCC at passport seva kendra today in Thane India.
> 
> I was asked to get my passport re-issued first of all n get my wife's name amemded on passport then only I can apply for PCC.
> 
> I don't know if this info is true. Has anyone faced this scenario earlier.
> 
> I m really worried bcoz this whole process is gonna eat up a lot of my 60 day time frame.
> 
> Is it possible to change passport number later on while applying visa ?? Bcoz my EOI had my old passport number and now if I get my passport renewed I will get a new number
> 
> Any ideas on this please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu

In my case, they had me apply for passport re-issue with the new address and THEN apply for the PCC with the same address.

You can get an appointment at the pSK and find out. Every PSK and its passport officers have their interpretations, so best to go there and find out what they would advise you to do.

VDotU



\


pratham said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My query is regarding the PCC. I am yet to submit my VISA application. My current permanent address is different than the one on the passport. I have been living on my new home since last Aug 2016. I want to know on which address I should initiate PCC ? And will police verification will happen on both the address as I am not living on my old permanent address.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Any more grants on 22 March?


----------



## Numair16

Been observing the grant trends here and on immi tracker for the last 3 weeks since I lodged my application. Considering the trend I have observed that once you provide required information to CO they take around 3-6 weeks to review that. Whereas direct grants are much faster. So I will highly recommend that people who had not lodged their visa should upload all documents including medicals before lodging application. Once CO contacts you it is a long wait from there. I wish I had known that I could do health assessment before lodging the application. 

Anyway patience is the key in the whole process.


----------



## sultan_azam

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need advice on documents to attach in visa application. Do we have to attach photographs of applicants.


it is not mandatory. but no harm in uploading them


----------



## ssivagct

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Any more grants on 22 March?


Hi ,

Our timeline almost same.
Did you get any update? Who is ur CO?

My details:
Lodgement date: 26/01/2017
CO contact: 15/02/2017 (Adelaide) - Request for medicals only
Grant: Not yet

Thanks


----------



## Numair16

ssivagct said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Our timeline almost same.
> Did you get any update? Who is ur CO?
> 
> My details:
> Lodgement date: 26/01/2017
> CO contact: 15/02/2017 (Adelaide) - Request for medicals only
> Grant: Not yet
> 
> Thanks


Hi!

I also received email from GSM Adelaide for medicals only. When was your medical uploaded?
My CO was lisa, however it does not really matter because the application will be reviewed by a new CO next time.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Well I have received no update from them so far.. all waiting



ssivagct said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Our timeline almost same.
> Did you get any update? Who is ur CO?
> 
> My details:
> Lodgement date: 26/01/2017
> CO contact: 15/02/2017 (Adelaide) - Request for medicals only
> Grant: Not yet
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ssivagct

Numair16 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I also received email from GSM Adelaide for medicals only. When was your medical uploaded?
> My CO was lisa, however it does not really matter because the application will be reviewed by a new CO next time.


Hi ,

Uploaded medicals on 21/2/2017. When can we expect grant appx?
Guess, many ppl who got CO contact by feb r waiting.


----------



## Numair16

ssivagct said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Uploaded medicals on 21/2/2017. When can we expect grant appx?
> Guess, many ppl who got CO contact by feb r waiting.


No one can say anything for sure however considering the trend you should receive your grant this week.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Totally agree Numair, I see, not all but many people so submitted a complete application with medicals and PCC getting a direct grant rather very quickly. as I said its not for all, there are some people who uploaded all upfront but still for 2-3 months waiting.

in Conclusion, I will recommend uploading all upfront, as one has more chances of getting a direct grant. 

for our case, all we have is a lesson learnt and thus wait for outcome. a conclusion to my case will ease so many things for me.



Numair16 said:


> Been observing the grant trends here and on immi tracker for the last 3 weeks since I lodged my application. Considering the trend I have observed that once you provide required information to CO they take around 3-6 weeks to review that. Whereas direct grants are much faster. So I will highly recommend that people who had not lodged their visa should upload all documents including medicals before lodging application. Once CO contacts you it is a long wait from there. I wish I had known that I could do health assessment before lodging the application.
> 
> Anyway patience is the key in the whole process.


----------



## vikramkalsan

can someone please tell me how can i get my medical done earlier. like if i get invitation what are next steps:
i created a account on immiaccount but unable to see anything for 189.
as soon as i get invite then what are steps to be done and on which site... can someone please explain..


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

my case is bit complex due to step daughter things, yours may be straight forward so, as i discussed with people, a reasonable expectation may be end of March or mid of April.

if you ask a consultant, he may give a time frame of 3-6 months from documents uploaded.



ssivagct said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Uploaded medicals on 21/2/2017. When can we expect grant appx?
> Guess, many ppl who got CO contact by feb r waiting.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Numair16 said:


> Been observing the grant trends here and on immi tracker for the last 3 weeks since I lodged my application. Considering the trend I have observed that once you provide required information to CO they take around 3-6 weeks to review that. Whereas direct grants are much faster. So I will highly recommend that people who had not lodged their visa should upload all documents including medicals before lodging application. Once CO contacts you it is a long wait from there. I wish I had known that I could do health assessment before lodging the application.
> 
> Anyway patience is the key in the whole process.


Numair, its not always the case. I uploaded all the documents including PCC, form 80 & 1221 before CO contact. And also completed the medicals before visa lodgement. I received immi commence email on 23-1-2017 and have not received grant so far. You can see my timelines

It all depends upon CO

I hope you would get a speedy grant


----------



## rishavvmisra

*please help*

can anyone help me ..1)how to name files whiles uploading documents...and 
2)whats the best dpi for scan...and 
3)i am uploading all the documents today ...so please clarify me....i am not claiming points for employment so do i need to upload employment documents as well.... and 
4)where to upload form 80 and form 1221
5) and many documents are recommended in immilogin do i need to upload them all
6) is there anything which i need to remember importantly while uploading documents....and total number of documents it it 60 for all or 60 each


----------



## newtooaustralia

can anyone help me ..1)how to name files whiles uploading documents...and 
You can name files like Form_80_rishavvmisra
2)whats the best dpi for scan...and 
300DPI is good enough
3)i am uploading all the documents today ...so please clarify me....i am not claiming points for employment so do i need to upload employment documents as well.... and
no need to upload unnecessary documents. 
4)where to upload form 80 and form 1221
In attach documents you can find a tab for "attach additional docements". in that list you can find all these forms
5) and many documents are recommended in immilogin do i need to upload them all
Only attache relevant documents. No need to attach all
6) is there anything which i need to remember importantly while uploading documents....and total number of documents it it 60 for all or 60 each
60 documents limit is for each applicant. Only upload relevant documents and no need to upload unnecessary doc. Just remember that once you click "confirm" button then you cannot delete any document. So cross check every document before confirming.


----------



## Hanna86

*Military service info - never served*

We've received a request for additional information on our 189 visa application. More specifically Military Service details for my husband who has never served.

The "Request Detail" section contains the following:

_*Military service details
Personal particulars for character assessment*
Complete Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment. This
is a supplementary form needed to support your visa application.
If you do not provide the completed Form 80 within the required timeframe specified under
the heading 'Timeframe for response' we may make a decision on the information We
currently hold._

My question is: Do I understand correctly that Form 80 is sufficient detail for the Military service or is there a paragraph missing in the Request detail section?

I really hope someone can help me - as I do not want to miss the deadline to provide additional information...


----------



## sprakash85

ssivagct said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Our timeline almost same.
> Did you get any update? Who is ur CO?
> 
> My details:
> Lodgement date: 26/01/2017
> CO contact: 15/02/2017 (Adelaide) - Request for medicals only
> Grant: Not yet
> 
> Thanks


My time line is similar.

Lodge date 2nd Feb
CO CONTACT 18FEB for medicals

Grant ... Waiting..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joarc

Hello,
has anyone lodged application while unemployed?
If so, I would love to hear about your experience.

thank you.


----------



## Krish29

*Mysterious DIBP*

@Vikas/Andrey/Sultan,

I have couple of questions for you..

1. Is there any way to identify the GSM team other than they reach us on email? 
In my case, I lodged visa application on Jan 30th with all documents.. still no CO contact.. I don't even know if somebody looked into my application or not..

2. As far as I have seen in our forum, CO's are giving quick grants for few codes especially 261313.. why so? Are they issuing grants based on current market trends or demand jobs? 

Sometimes I feel that I shouldn't have submitted all the docs, should have left atleast one doc(ex. PCC)?


----------



## sultan_azam

Krish29 said:


> @Vikas/Andrey/Sultan,
> 
> I have couple of questions for you..
> 
> 1. Is there any way to identify the GSM team other than they reach us on email?
> In my case, I lodged visa application on Jan 30th with all documents.. still no CO contact.. I don't even know if somebody looked into my application or not..
> 
> 2. As far as I have seen in our forum, CO's are giving quick grants for few codes especially 261313.. why so? Are they issuing grants based on current market trends or demand jobs?
> 
> Sometimes I feel that I shouldn't have submitted all the docs, should have left atleast one doc(ex. PCC)?


1. they surely have picked up your file by now
2. unless there is any CO contact, you can know which team has your case
3. relax mate... each case is processed based on documents submitted


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> Been observing the grant trends here and on immi tracker for the last 3 weeks since I lodged my application. Considering the trend I have observed that once you provide required information to CO they take around 3-6 weeks to review that. Whereas direct grants are much faster. So I will highly recommend that people who had not lodged their visa should upload all documents including medicals before lodging application. Once CO contacts you it is a long wait from there. I wish I had known that I could do health assessment before lodging the application.
> 
> Anyway patience is the key in the whole process.




I totally agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> 
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
> ACS Received : *27th Jan*
> EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
> ITA Received : *01st March*
> PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
> Medicals : *11th March*
> Visa Lodge : *13th March*
> 
> *Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> IED : 07th Feb 2018
> Planned travel : June 2017 lane:
> 
> *Want to share some lessons learnt and tips.
> *
> 1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
> 2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
> 3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
> 4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
> 5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
> 6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
> 7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
> 8. Frontload all the documents if available
> 
> *Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant.
> *
> Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category.
> 
> 1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
> 2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
> 3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
> 4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
> 5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
> 6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
> 7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
> 8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
> 9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self
> 
> *10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer.
> No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything.
> 
> So chill and relax. * :fish2:
> 
> Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed.
> 
> *Always ready to help my fellow aspirants.
> *
> Cheers :rapture:arty:


Congratulations mate. Wat a speedy grant...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikramkalsan

for visa application do you upload same notarized copies or you suggest uploading original scanned copies?


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

All coloured documents= scan copies- black n white copies to be notorized.



vikramkalsan said:


> for visa application do you upload same notarized copies or you suggest uploading original scanned copies?


----------



## Krish29

sultan_azam said:


> 1. they surely have picked up your file by now
> 2. unless there is any CO contact, you can know which team has your case
> 3. relax mate... each case is processed based on documents submitted


This isnt fair.. atleast DIBP should send a commencement email.. we should atleast know which team is working on it...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## frazii

*Section to upload Polio certificate*

Can anyone tell in what section to upload the Polio certificate.

is it ?
Main section: ​Health, Evidence of
Sub section: Letter statement, Hospital OR Others


----------



## Riash

Hi All,

I need an urgent advice. I got my ACS Letter today as positive. Out of 12 yrs exp they have only considered 3 yrs , so i will not get any point to claim for work Exp. Such a huge reduction. Am so depressed now. Is there any way to re-evaluate this ? What is the process ? Charges ? Am so confused. Also by May i ll loose 5 points again in age criteria as i will enter into 33 yrs. Anyone faced similar situations and got any solutions ?


----------



## SanBil

Riash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an urgent advice. I got my ACS Letter today as positive. Out of 12 yrs exp they have only considered 3 yrs , so i will not get any point to claim for work Exp. Such a huge reduction. Am so depressed now. Is there any way to re-evaluate this ? What is the process ? Charges ? Am so confused. Also by May i ll loose 5 points again in age criteria as i will enter into 33 yrs. Anyone faced similar situations and got any solutions ?


They discounted 9 years OMG, did your JDs matched withe the predefined JDs from ACS? You may select any other ANZSCO code with which your JDs truly match and then again give to re-evaluate


----------



## DreamerAnki

*CV format*

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to know if there is some specific format of CV that we need to update while visa lodging?? Please advise. :typing:


----------



## abhishekv

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> 
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
> ACS Received : *27th Jan*
> EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
> ITA Received : *01st March*
> PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
> Medicals : *11th March*
> Visa Lodge : *13th March*
> 
> *Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> IED : 07th Feb 2018
> Planned travel : June 2017 lane:
> 
> *Want to share some lessons learnt and tips.
> *
> 1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
> 2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
> 3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
> 4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
> 5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
> 6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
> 7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
> 8. Frontload all the documents if available
> 
> *Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant.
> *
> Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category.
> 
> 1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
> 2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
> 3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
> 4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
> 5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
> 6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
> 7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
> 8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
> 9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self
> 
> *10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer.
> No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything.
> 
> So chill and relax. * :fish2:
> 
> Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed.
> 
> *Always ready to help my fellow aspirants.
> *
> Cheers :rapture:arty:


Congrats to u and family. All the best for the next big step. Keep sharing ur experiences.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14

noticing that some people get a very quick grant (7 days) and sometimes they would get the grant 1 day after uploading the documents, does that mean that the security screening doesnt take that long nor does the verification of authenticity of the documents? if so, then that means that the only reason why our cases are hanging is because the COs over look them.

do you agree?


----------



## Riash

SanBil said:


> They discounted 9 years OMG, did your JDs matched withe the predefined JDs from ACS? You may select any other ANZSCO code with which your JDs truly match and then again give to re-evaluate


All my work experience are more or less same with different designations. they calculated 7 yrs exp and from that seven they reduced 4 for education .Whats the re-evaluation process and how much will be the fees and how long it will take... please guide me


----------



## djthevj

elmoro14 said:


> noticing that some people get a very quick grant (7 days) and sometimes they would get the grant 1 day after uploading the documents, does that mean that the security screening doesnt take that long nor does the verification of authenticity of the documents? if so, then that means that the only reason why our cases are hanging is because the COs over look them.
> 
> do you agree?


Its just the authenticity of the documents and the information what they look are already with them then it won't take too long for them to issue. However, we can't judge anything sitting over here as it's case by case basis and the discretion of DIBP.


----------



## djthevj

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know if there is some specific format of CV that we need to update while visa lodging?? Please advise. :typing:


You use the one which you must be uploading the job portal sites. As long it shows the employment dates same as what you put then you are covered.

I did it in the way


----------



## sharmison

lizamarie26 said:


> Thanks @sharmison, it was fine in the morning stating 'received'
> 
> I noticed in your signature that you have been contacted by CO to upload bank statements. Any reason why he or she asked for those?



Hi Liza,

Not sure why they asked for bank statement for last year. Although I had uploaded all the payslips and tax document for each year. 
In his letter he mentioned, to provide 8 years bank statement to show salary credit.
I provided them for 6 years and replied through email that I can't get more.

More surprising was the 3rd CO contact, in which he asked for evidence for current employment....already everything submitted, don't know why..

still keeping fingers crossed..

At what stage your application is in?


----------



## djthevj

sharmison said:


> Hi Liza,
> 
> Not sure why they asked for bank statement for last year. Although I had uploaded all the payslips and tax document for each year.
> In his letter he mentioned, to provide 8 years bank statement to show salary credit.
> I provided them for 6 years and replied through email that I can't get more.
> 
> More surprising was the 3rd CO contact, in which he asked for evidence for current employment....already everything submitted, don't know why..
> 
> still keeping fingers crossed..
> 
> At what stage your application is in?



Surprising, has your experience spread across multiple organization ? i don't getting such a older bank statement would be big pain .


----------



## andreyx108b

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> 
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
> ACS Received : *27th Jan*
> EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
> ITA Received : *01st March*
> PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
> Medicals : *11th March*
> Visa Lodge : *13th March*
> 
> *Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> IED : 07th Feb 2018
> Planned travel : June 2017 lane:
> 
> *Want to share some lessons learnt and tips.
> *
> 1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
> 2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
> 3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
> 4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
> 5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
> 6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
> 7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
> 8. Frontload all the documents if available
> 
> *Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant.
> *
> Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category.
> 
> 1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
> 2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
> 3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
> 4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
> 5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
> 6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
> 7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
> 8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
> 9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self
> 
> *10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer.
> No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything.
> 
> So chill and relax. * :fish2:
> 
> Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed.
> 
> *Always ready to help my fellow aspirants.
> *
> Cheers :rapture:arty:


Congrats!!!


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have one question on FORM 80. If i dont know anyone in Australia then filling hotel address where i intent to stay initially or planned travel date to AU will that make case stronger? Can i say not planned yet?


Wont make any difference. Leave it blank if you dont know anyone there.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I dont hve any contact in Australia and I intend to leave these questions blank (do you know anyone in Australia....address....etc)
> 
> Also, I dont think this is a mandate. Not everyone has a contact in Oz.
> 
> Or, will this have any affect on the processing...?


If you don't have any contacts. its Ok. Just leave it blank. but if you have any relative etc there then you should put it down in form 80 and 1221.


----------



## jupalle.srikanth

261312
ACS: 5th Dec 2016
PTE: 21st Dec 2016
EOI lodged: 22nd Dec 2016
EOI ITA: 14th Feb 2017
189 VISA Lodge: 8th Mar 2017
Medicals done 
CO allocation/Grant : Waiting....


----------



## jupalle.srikanth

abhishekv said:


> Congrats to u and family. All the best for the next big step. Keep sharing ur experiences.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



congratulations guys!!


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Tomorrow another day of wait!!!


----------



## sharmison

djthevj said:


> Surprising, has your experience spread across multiple organization ? i don't getting such a older bank statement would be big pain .


ya 5 organisations.


----------



## sounddonor

sharmison said:


> ya 5 organisations.




Bro did you submit work reference letters for your employments ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

shrinivaskk said:


> *Never knew that things will move so fast and grant is issued.*
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for praying for us and wishing too.
> 
> *189* Visa for myself, my wife and kid (11 months).
> 
> Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS Submitted : *19th Jan*
> ACS Received : *27th Jan*
> EOI Submitted : *27th Jan* (261313, 65 points)
> ITA Received : *01st March*
> PCC (Malaysia & India) : *6th March*
> Medicals : *11th March*
> Visa Lodge : *13th March*
> 
> *Direct Grant : 22nd March (7 working days)* :first:arty::whoo::lalala:
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> IED : 07th Feb 2018
> Planned travel : June 2017 lane:
> 
> *Want to share some lessons learnt and tips.
> *
> 1. Have clarity in the roles & responsibilities while applying for ACS
> 2. Beef up your English scores (PTE or IELTS)
> 3. File EOI immediately when you receive the ACS letter + IELTS score _(Don't wait)_
> 4. Start preparing all the documents while waiting for ITA
> 5. Get the PCC and Medicals done
> 6. Fill the form 80 and 1221
> 7. File the visa immediately once u get the ITA
> 8. Frontload all the documents if available
> 
> *Some of the documents which will increase the possibility of direct grant.
> *
> Though some might not be mandatory, but it is advisable to give the *assurance* to the CO that you are the right candidate to fit into the 'Direct Grant' category.
> 
> 1. ACS letter & IELTS or PTE results
> 2. Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned)
> 3. Payslips or Tax forms (No need for every month payslips)
> 4. Fill the form 80 and 1221 clearly. Use the *last section* to give as many details as possible.
> 5. For married people - Along with Marriage Certificate, upload any insurance copies or joint bank account statements or mutual funds where both are the parties
> 6. For birth and age evidence - Please upload birth certificate or School marks card
> 7. Upload a clear copy of your resume
> 8. Upload any bank statements which you have of recent times to showcase your salary deposit or savings
> 9. Upload clear transcripts of degrees for both spouse and self
> 
> *10. Most importantly - Once the visa is filed. Go and grab some beer.
> No point in panicking on why you didn't get the grant or delayed. You hardly can do anything.
> 
> So chill and relax. * :fish2:
> 
> Please feel free to reach out for any help required. Also PM me if needed.
> 
> *Always ready to help my fellow aspirants.
> *
> Cheers :rapture:arty:


Congratzzzz *shrinivaskk* . I am yet to do medicals . After that, I will lodge visa. 

I have below questions. Please clarify
1. What is R & R letter? *(Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned))*
2. How to name all the documents? And how to differentiate docs between me, spouse and daughter. What format have you used????


----------



## sprakash85

I have lodged my visa on 2nd Feb
CO contact on 18th Feb for medicals for me, my wife and daughter
Medicals uploaded on 27th Feb and i clicked on information provided button

Can i now go ahead and attach more docs like latest payslip, bank statement etc?? Please confirm. This is just to ensure the CO that am still working in the said company an the respective proofs. 


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## adahmed

sultan_azam said:


> answers inline


Thanks a lot Sultan! I really appreciate your help.

I have one follow up question regarding US PCC as well.

I have received both city and State-wide PCC from US and awaiting US Federal FBI PCC. Should I frontload the other two PCCs as "US PCC" in my visa app or not?

Once again, thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Suby10

Dear All, 

Just a clarification. Is it true if one submits statutory declaration or R & R letter signed by supervisor/manager in letter head will automatically lead to employment verification by DIBP? I read this somewhere and makes me wonder if it is true. During ACS assessment it was not compulsory that all letters should be signed by HR right? If that was the case, I believe 3/4 of us would not have got the letters. Especially for previous employment, why would HR entertain an ex-employee request? 

Anyone who have submitted this and received grant without any issues? TQ!


----------



## sabhishek982

*Relevent and non relevant Experience for EOI*

Hi,

I have a query regarding filling EOI. I have 10+ years of experience with different companies from December 2006 to till now, ACS deducted my 2 years and stated following in ACS letter.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from XYZ University
completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major
in computing.
The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/06 - 06/08 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Position 1
Employer: Company 1
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 11/08 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: Position 2
Employer: Company 2
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/08 - 01/10 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Position 3
Employer: Company 3
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: Position 4
Employer: Company 4
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/10 - 04/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: S Position 5
Employer: Company 5
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/12 - 03/17 (4yrs 11mths)
Position: Position 6
Employer: Company 6
Country: INDIA

Query #1:

I can claim points or mark my employment as relevant for the period starting from 1st June 2009 or 1st July 2009?

Query #2:

When I am filling my employment history, do I have to separate my employment in Company 3 into two categories - no relevant and relevant? Like below:

Employer's name- Company 3
Position- Position 3
From- December/2008 to May/2009
Non relevant

Employer's name- Company 3
Position- Position 3
From- June/2009 to January/2010
relevant


One more query regarding Start date of Qualification. I am graduated in BE - IT . The degree says I completed it in July 2006 so shall I mention the start date as July 2002 as it was 4 years engineering course? 


Please advise.


----------



## biggy85

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding filling EOI. I have 10+ years of experience with different companies from December 2006 to till now, ACS deducted my 2 years and stated following in ACS letter.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology from XYZ University
> completed July 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major
> in computing.
> The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/06 - 06/08 (1yrs 6mths)
> Position: Position 1
> Employer: Company 1
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/08 - 11/08 (0yrs 3mths)
> Position: Position 2
> Employer: Company 2
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/08 - 01/10 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: Position 3
> Employer: Company 3
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: Position 4
> Employer: Company 4
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/10 - 04/12 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: S Position 5
> Employer: Company 5
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 04/12 - 03/17 (4yrs 11mths)
> Position: Position 6
> Employer: Company 6
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Query #1:
> 
> I can claim points or mark my employment as relevant for the period starting from 1st June 2009 or 1st July 2009?
> 
> Query #2:
> 
> When I am filling my employment history, do I have to separate my employment in Company 3 into two categories - no relevant and relevant? Like below:
> 
> Employer's name- Company 3
> Position- Position 3
> From- December/2008 to May/2009
> Non relevant
> 
> Employer's name- Company 3
> Position- Position 3
> From- June/2009 to January/2010
> relevant
> 
> 
> One more query regarding Start date of Qualification. I am graduated in BE - IT . The degree says I completed it in July 2006 so shall I mention the start date as July 2002 as it was 4 years engineering course?
> 
> 
> Please advise.


1st July 2009 will be the start date for claiming points.
Yes, split the employment and mark everything till 30 June 2009 as "not relevant".
As for the degree start date, mentioning approximate dates is enough. Month/year is important.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## alex174

*Granted after 176 days!*

Hi guys,

Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!

Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
ITA: 28/09/2016
189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
Grant date: 23/03/2017
IED: 10/10/2017


----------



## Phattu_tota

alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!
> 
> Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
> EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
> EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
> ITA: 28/09/2016
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
> CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
> Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
> Grant date: 23/03/2017
> IED: 10/10/2017


Congratulations !


----------



## Suby10

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just a clarification. Is it true if one submits statutory declaration or R & R letter signed by supervisor/manager in letter head will automatically lead to employment verification by DIBP? I read this somewhere and makes me wonder if it is true. During ACS assessment it was not compulsory that all letters should be signed by HR right? If that was the case, I believe 3/4 of us would not have got the letters. Especially for previous employment, why would HR entertain an ex-employee request?
> 
> Anyone who have submitted this and received grant without any issues? TQ!


Anyone can advise on this? Tq.


----------



## CaJn

Congratulation, and all the best!

Did you try to contact DIBP to get a status on your application when you were waiting? Or were you blessed with loads of patience!

This is the second approval in the past 2 days from Sep / Oct gang. If this progresses at this pace I'm sure in next couple of weeks we can dissolve this gang 



alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!
> 
> Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
> EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
> EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
> ITA: 28/09/2016
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
> CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
> Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
> Grant date: 23/03/2017
> IED: 10/10/2017


----------



## Krish29

elmoro14 said:


> noticing that some people get a very quick grant (7 days) and sometimes they would get the grant 1 day after uploading the documents, does that mean that the security screening doesnt take that long nor does the verification of authenticity of the documents? if so, then that means that the only reason why our cases are hanging is because the COs over look them.
> 
> do you agree?


I have the same query in my mind..

I request our experts to reply on this...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

Suby10 said:


> Anyone can advise on this? Tq.


I don't think so it really matters. it's a complete discretion of the CO to decide on that.I have seen people giving R n R even then they have employment verification and no verification for SD.

As far as ACS is concerned, I felt they are little relaxed compared to DIBP. it's just my thought.


----------



## djthevj

ramvijay said:


> Congratzzzz *shrinivaskk* . I am yet to do medicals . After that, I will lodge visa.
> 
> I have below questions. Please clarify
> 1. What is R & R letter? *(Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned))*
> R n R is a roles and responsibilities letter which states your current role and with your responsibilities as per defined by your job code.
> 2. How to name all the documents? And how to differentiate docs between me, spouse and daughter. What format have you used????


I just give a valid name, as Payslips.you can use your name_payslips . Anyways you would be attaching the documents for the dependents in their respective sections.


----------



## Huy Ly

Hi guys, 
My major general accountant (i got 80 points) and 
I got invitation on 1 March 2017, my health test result was grade A, however my wife got HEP B but the liver test result was normal, health grade B. The case officer just asked her to sign on form 815 Health Undertaking, which says she needs to do health check within 1 month after arriving to Australia. i submitted document on 3/03/2017 but after two weeks got request from case office for the above additional Health Undertaking. i am quite surprise because not sure why it takes so quick. anyone have any ideas? In case I submit the additional form, how long would it take to get the PR visa. Thanks.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Krish29 said:


> @Vikas/Andrey/Sultan,
> 
> I have couple of questions for you..
> 
> 1. Is there any way to identify the GSM team other than they reach us on email?
> In my case, I lodged visa application on Jan 30th with all documents.. still no CO contact.. I don't even know if somebody looked into my application or not..
> 
> 2. As far as I have seen in our forum, CO's are giving quick grants for few codes especially 261313.. why so? Are they issuing grants based on current market trends or demand jobs?
> 
> Sometimes I feel that I shouldn't have submitted all the docs, should have left atleast one doc(ex. PCC)?


2. As far as I have seen in our forum, CO's are giving quick grants for few codes especially 261313.. why so? Are they issuing grants based on current market trends or demand jobs? - 
*
Not necessary like this. I got direct grant in 7 days for 261313. 

To answer all your questions, it highly depends on the CO who looks into the case and the comfort level he is at with your documents. And also the current workload distributed to those respective GSMs. *


----------



## shrinivaskk

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know if there is some specific format of CV that we need to update while visa lodging?? Please advise. :typing:


Not necessary any particular format. 

But make sure, your roles and responsibilities mentioned in the letters given to ACS reflect in your CV also. 

Be honest and clear in your CV.


----------



## sultan_azam

alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!
> 
> Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
> EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
> EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
> ITA: 28/09/2016
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
> CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
> Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
> Grant date: 23/03/2017
> IED: 10/10/2017


congratulations Alex


----------



## sultan_azam

Suby10 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just a clarification. Is it true if one submits statutory declaration or R & R letter signed by supervisor/manager in letter head will automatically lead to employment verification by DIBP? I read this somewhere and makes me wonder if it is true. During ACS assessment it was not compulsory that all letters should be signed by HR right? If that was the case, I believe 3/4 of us would not have got the letters. Especially for previous employment, why would HR entertain an ex-employee request?
> 
> Anyone who have submitted this and received grant without any issues? TQ!
> 
> 
> Anyone can advise on this? Tq.


What is your actual query ??

employment verifications are done on random basis, it doesnt depends on SD/letter head


----------



## sultan_azam

Huy Ly said:


> Hi guys,
> My major general accountant (i got 80 points) and
> I got invitation on 1 March 2017, my health test result was grade A, however my wife got HEP B but the liver test result was normal, health grade B. The case officer just asked her to sign on form 815 Health Undertaking, which says she needs to do health check within 1 month after arriving to Australia. i submitted document on 3/03/2017 but after two weeks got request from case office for the above additional Health Undertaking. i am quite surprise because not sure why it takes so quick. anyone have any ideas? In case I submit the additional form, how long would it take to get the PR visa. Thanks.


you have received request to sign 815 once more ???


----------



## abhishekv

alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!
> 
> Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
> EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
> EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
> ITA: 28/09/2016
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
> CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
> Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
> Grant date: 23/03/2017
> IED: 10/10/2017


Congrats, ur wait has ended

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Thats what I said Bro, 261313 code applicants are given some priority... there may be several reasons for this but pls don't say its coz of CO's comfortable on the documents.. 

** Nearly 5K ppl are invitied from 2613xx code.. its obvious that more applicants will be from this code and CO's wants to clear it up as fast as they can..

this is just my observation.. We can't do anything if DIBP has its own targets/priorities... *



shrinivaskk said:


> 2. As far as I have seen in our forum, CO's are giving quick grants for few codes especially 261313.. why so? Are they issuing grants based on current market trends or demand jobs? -
> *
> Not necessary like this. I got direct grant in 7 days for 261313.
> 
> To answer all your questions, it highly depends on the CO who looks into the case and the comfort level he is at with your documents. And also the current workload distributed to those respective GSMs. *


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations!!



alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!
> 
> Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
> EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
> EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
> ITA: 28/09/2016
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
> CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
> Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
> Grant date: 23/03/2017
> IED: 10/10/2017


----------



## pkk0574

alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
> 
> IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
> 
> EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
> 
> EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
> 
> ITA: 28/09/2016
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
> 
> CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
> 
> Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
> 
> Grant date: 23/03/2017
> 
> IED: 10/10/2017




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

Krish29 said:


> Thats what I said Bro, 261313 code applicants are given some priority... there may be several reasons for this but pls don't say its coz of CO's comfortable on the documents..
> 
> ** Nearly 5K ppl are invitied from 2613xx code.. its obvious that more applicants will be from this code and CO's wants to clear it up as fast as they can..
> 
> this is just my observation.. We can't do anything if DIBP has its own targets/priorities... *


Bro, but there are people who have been contacted 3 times and some also waiting for the status to move from 'received' to next stage from past 3-4 months. 

So, only attributing the grants to particular code won't be right is my opinion.


----------



## niharika13

*Grant !!!*

By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.

Applied for self spouse and two kids
Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodged 25 Jan 17 ( front loaded all docs except PCC)
Medicals 5 Feb 17
India PCC 10 Feb 17
CO Adelaide contact 13 Feb ( Singapore PCC)
IP 23 Feb 17
GRANT 23 Mar 17 
IED 6 Feb 18

Some key learnings in my process:
1. This forum is awesome.. follow it and search answers for queries... most of the, are already answered.
2. Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse are important and should be front loaded 
3. HR references will fasten the application pace. Worked in 6 organisations and claimed point for 5. Provided HR signed letter, offer letter and relieving letter of all organisations. No employement verification was done.
4. Provide salary slip for last 6 month and few old salary slips randomly. I provided 1 for each 6 month for last 4 years only.
5. Incometax for last three year will do
6. Bank statement i provided only for last 3 months for self and spouse.
7. If claiming spouse points put same documents for him/her as well.


----------



## shrinivaskk

ramvijay said:


> Congratzzzz *shrinivaskk* . I am yet to do medicals . After that, I will lodge visa.
> 
> I have below questions. Please clarify
> 1. What is R & R letter? *(Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned))*
> 2. How to name all the documents? And how to differentiate docs between me, spouse and daughter. What format have you used????


1. What is R & R letter? *(Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned))*

*Roles and Responsibilities letter issued by your previous employers
*
2. How to name all the documents? And how to differentiate docs between me, spouse and daughter. What format have you used???
*
Yes, this plays very important role for clarity of documentations. 

I've used - "Name"_"Document Name"_"Attested/Scan"
Example - Shrinivas_Passport_Notarized
My daughter name_Birth_Certificate_Color Scan

Shrinivas_Company1_Letter_Attested
Shrinivas_Company1_Payslips_Color Scan*

Hope this helps.


----------



## shrinivaskk

niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.
> 
> Applied for self spouse and two kids
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> Education : 15
> Spouse : 5
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> Visa lodged 25 Jan 17 ( front loaded all docs except PCC)
> Medicals 5 Feb 17
> India PCC 10 Feb 17
> CO Adelaide contact 13 Feb ( Singapore PCC)
> IP 23 Feb 17
> GRANT 23 Mar 17
> IED 6 Feb 18
> 
> Some key learnings in my process:
> 1. This forum is awesome.. follow it and search answers for queries... most of the, are already answered.
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse are important and should be front loaded
> 3. HR references will fasten the application pace. Worked in 6 organisations and claimed point for 5. Provided HR signed letter, offer letter and relieving letter of all organisations. No employement verification was done.
> 4. Provide salary slip for last 6 month and few old salary slips randomly. I provided 1 for each 6 month for last 4 years only.
> 5. Incometax for last three year will do
> 6. Bank statement i provided only for last 3 months for self and spouse.
> 7. If claiming spouse points put same documents for him/her as well.


Congratulations Niharika !

All the best for future goals...


----------



## shrinivaskk

sprakash85 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 2nd Feb
> CO contact on 18th Feb for medicals for me, my wife and daughter
> Medicals uploaded on 27th Feb and i clicked on information provided button
> 
> Can i now go ahead and attach more docs like latest payslip, bank statement etc?? Please confirm. This is just to ensure the CO that am still working in the said company an the respective proofs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Prakash,
No harm in providing extra information to DIBP. 
But again, if CO has asked only for medicals. Then I presume he was okay with other documents.


----------



## Krish29

Bro, 

Firstly, just look at the image(stats from July 2016 till date) and check which particular code ppl received more grant than others..Especially look at the number of days to receive the grant.. I'm aware that only particular % of ppl are updating immi tracker.. Even with such minimal data many ppl got quicker grants from specific codes.. I purposely excluded other countries coz process may be diff as per risk involved.. 

Secondly, you can't understand the real feeling of waiting for a grant without knowing actual status.. as i can see from your timeline, you have received grant email in 9 days... happy for you ... same time I can't even imagine the ppl who are waiting here for more than 6/9/12 months.. how much this waiting would ruined their plans

About those who have got CO contact in regular intervals, they atleast get to know that they missed something and they are working on it to submit the doc.. Just think abt ppl who had front loaded all but no contact from CO yet..and dont know the status

Do you know how much it affects our regular life? we are unable to decide on anything or plan anything about career or future.. it's easy to say but hard to live. 

*DIBP should be more transparent in process and update the actual status of each applicant.. unlike the general status.. *

Pls don't think that I'm taking a particular code out of frustration, I have been observing this trend for the past 3 months.. as i said in the previous post, this may be due to more invites from this code.. 



shrinivaskk said:


> Bro, but there are people who have been contacted 3 times and some also waiting for the status to move from 'received' to next stage from past 3-4 months.
> 
> So, only attributing the grants to particular code won't be right is my opinion.


----------



## ssivagct

sprakash85 said:


> My time line is similar.
> 
> Lodge date 2nd Feb
> CO CONTACT 18FEB for medicals
> 
> Grant ... Waiting..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi Prakash ,

Any update on your case?

thanks


----------



## ssivagct

niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.
> 
> Applied for self spouse and two kids
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> Education : 15
> Spouse : 5
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> Visa lodged 25 Jan 17 ( front loaded all docs except PCC)
> Medicals 5 Feb 17
> India PCC 10 Feb 17
> CO Adelaide contact 13 Feb ( Singapore PCC)
> IP 23 Feb 17
> GRANT 23 Mar 17
> IED 6 Feb 18
> 
> Some key learnings in my process:
> 1. This forum is awesome.. follow it and search answers for queries... most of the, are already answered.
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse are important and should be front loaded
> 3. HR references will fasten the application pace. Worked in 6 organisations and claimed point for 5. Provided HR signed letter, offer letter and relieving letter of all organisations. No employement verification was done.
> 4. Provide salary slip for last 6 month and few old salary slips randomly. I provided 1 for each 6 month for last 4 years only.
> 5. Incometax for last three year will do
> 6. Bank statement i provided only for last 3 months for self and spouse.
> 7. If claiming spouse points put same documents for him/her as well.



Congrats!


----------



## sultan_azam

Krish29 said:


> Bro,
> 
> Firstly, just look at the image(stats from July 2016 till date) and check which particular code ppl received more grant than others..Especially look at the number of days to receive the grant.. I'm aware that only particular % of ppl are updating immi tracker.. Even with such minimal data many ppl got quicker grants from specific codes.. I purposely excluded other countries coz process may be diff as per risk involved..
> 
> Secondly, you can't understand the real feeling of waiting for a grant without knowing actual status.. as i can see from your timeline, you have received grant email in 9 days... happy for you ... same time I can't even imagine the ppl who are waiting here for more than 6/9/12 months.. how much this waiting would ruined their plans
> 
> About those who have got CO contact in regular intervals, they atleast get to know that they missed something and they are working on it to submit the doc.. Just think abt ppl who had front loaded all but no contact from CO yet..and dont know the status
> 
> Do you know how much it affects our regular life? we are unable to decide on anything or plan anything about career or future.. it's easy to say but hard to live.
> 
> *DIBP should be more transparent in process and update the actual status of each applicant.. unlike the general status.. *
> 
> Pls don't think that I'm taking a particular code out of frustration, I have been observing this trend for the past 3 months.. as i said in the previous post, this may be due to more invites from this code..


Hey Krish, i can understand what you are going through, but.....

be relaxed, unless you have forged any document or done any mischief

grant will surely come, utilise this waiting time for something useful, something which will help you get a job in Australia, dont worry at all for the grant, 

enjoy time with family, enjoy your home country, you wont get this there

think one step ahead, how you are going to manage the things once you receive grant, decide on your relocation strategy, on your job hunt strategy, do competency enhancement things, 

life is tougher after grant when it comes to leaving the cosy jobs, coming out of comfort zone and moving to a new country without much of the support.

relax bud, grant is not the only thing in this world

May the force be with you...


----------



## shrinivaskk

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Krish, i can understand what you are going through, but.....
> 
> be relaxed, unless you have forged any document or done any mischief
> 
> grant will surely come, utilise this waiting time for something useful, something which will help you get a job in Australia, dont worry at all for the grant,
> 
> enjoy time with family, enjoy your home country, you wont get this there
> 
> think one step ahead, how you are going to manage the things once you receive grant, decide on your relocation strategy, on your job hunt strategy, do competency enhancement things,
> 
> life is tougher after grant when it comes to leaving the cosy jobs, coming out of comfort zone and moving to a new country without much of the support.
> 
> relax bud, grant is not the only thing in this world
> 
> May the force be with you...


I totally second Sultan's each words. 

My life has become more tougher and tensed after the grant. 

Not sure how the market is there in Australia?
Should I go alone first or take the family along in the pursuit of job hunting ?
Do I need to stay in current job and upscale my skills ?
What if even I be in australia for 6 months and still no job ? (Many instances have happened like this)
Will I get a job if I return back ?

How about medical care for my parents if they choose to join me for 6 months after we move... 

Man, this phase is more worrisome than anything else. 

On top of that - *Bloody pressure from family members that "since we got the PR, when are we moving?". :* :mad2::mad2:


----------



## Numair16

Although I totally agree that patience is the key here but its amazing how people who have got grant are saying that there life got more difficult after the grant. Really? 

Most of the people who applied for 189 spent months planning into it and for collecting the documents, not to mention the hefty fees they have to pay. So it is natural that all their aspirations and future plans are associated with their PR. So this waiting period is certainly the most difficult part because you cannot do anything about it, you cannot switch your job or plan of moving elsewhere, you just have to wait. 

I really appreciate your positive sentiment, I know that you are trying to help people overcome the stressful waiting period however saying that life is more difficult after getting grant is not correct. Life might be difficult but it is not uncertain and the uncertainty of waiting period is the most difficult thing to handle.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats dear



niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.
> 
> Applied for self spouse and two kids
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> Education : 15
> Spouse : 5
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> Visa lodged 25 Jan 17 ( front loaded all docs except PCC)
> Medicals 5 Feb 17
> India PCC 10 Feb 17
> CO Adelaide contact 13 Feb ( Singapore PCC)
> IP 23 Feb 17
> GRANT 23 Mar 17
> IED 6 Feb 18
> 
> Some key learnings in my process:
> 1. This forum is awesome.. follow it and search answers for queries... most of the, are already answered.
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse are important and should be front loaded
> 3. HR references will fasten the application pace. Worked in 6 organisations and claimed point for 5. Provided HR signed letter, offer letter and relieving letter of all organisations. No employement verification was done.
> 4. Provide salary slip for last 6 month and few old salary slips randomly. I provided 1 for each 6 month for last 4 years only.
> 5. Incometax for last three year will do
> 6. Bank statement i provided only for last 3 months for self and spouse.
> 7. If claiming spouse points put same documents for him/her as well.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

well any further grants on 23 march?


----------



## sprakash85

ssivagct said:


> Hi Prakash ,
> 
> Any update on your case?
> 
> thanks


No siva. Waiting with agony.. 
Its going to be a month since responding to CO contact. Let's see if something works out in the coming weeks.

How abt you??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## gnuttung

Hello all. 

I have been waiting for my visa since 2016 Apr. My problem is that me, my wife and my daughter are in 1 application and our health assessments have different expiry date. After I cleared my heath assessment, it took them quite sometime to take a look at my case and ask my daughter for re-exam. After I cleared my daughter health assessment, I guess they'd ask for form 815. So I signed it and uploaded. 6 weeks later, I received email asking to sign form 815 I signed it again and upload. But now my health assessment is going to be expired soon and they haven't come back. 

My questions are: 
1. Do we have to wait for them to ask for form 815 then we can upload or the CO just didn't take a look at what documents I have uploaded?
2. Is it a must to re-exam when your health assessment is expired or there may be some exceptions?
3. Can I ask them to drop all our 3 health assessment results to re-exam all at the same time? It can never end if this situation continue. 
4. Anything else should I do?

Thank you all.


----------



## andreyx108b

alex174 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 189 visa granted after a very long wait (176, still within the new 6 month processing time). Seems like Brisbane is starting to clear the backlog of mechanical engineers. I have been quietly checking this forum almost everyday since I lodged the visa and it has slowly become my therapy to remain patient. A very important piece of advice that keeps being mentioned but I must repeat is to frontload all documents as it makes the grant much faster. I am posting my details below, good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Skill Code:233512 Mechanical Engineer
> 
> IELTS Exam : 26/09/2015, S8 R9 W8.5 L9
> 
> EA MSA Positive : 08/09/2016
> 
> EOI submitted: 60 points 08/09/2016
> 
> ITA: 28/09/2016
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged: 28/09/2016
> 
> CO Contact: 19/10/16 (Brisbane: asked for PCCs, Form 80, Degree Transcript, Health Check)
> 
> Documents Uploaded: 09/11/2017
> 
> Grant date: 23/03/2017
> 
> IED: 10/10/2017




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

shrinivaskk said:


> Prakash,
> No harm in providing extra information to DIBP.
> But again, if CO has asked only for medicals. Then I presume he was okay with other documents.


Okay Srinivas. I presumed it because I see folks here are getting subsequent CO contact for different docs. So i thought I can keep them in confidence.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## alex174

CaJn said:


> Congratulation, and all the best!
> 
> Did you try to contact DIBP to get a status on your application when you were waiting? Or were you blessed with loads of patience!
> 
> This is the second approval in the past 2 days from Sep / Oct gang. If this progresses at this pace I'm sure in next couple of weeks we can dissolve this gang


Thank you! Yes I did email them a couple of times, once when I finished uploading all documents back in November and another time around two weeks ago because I had renewed my passport. I asked for an update on the progress of my application both times but never got a reply.


----------



## sultan_azam

gnuttung said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 2016 Apr. My problem is that me, my wife and my daughter are in 1 application and our health assessments have different expiry date. After I cleared my heath assessment, it took them quite sometime to take a look at my case and ask my daughter for re-exam. After I cleared my daughter health assessment, I guess they'd ask for form 815. So I signed it and uploaded. 6 weeks later, I received email asking to sign form 815 I signed it again and upload. But now my health assessment is going to be expired soon and they haven't come back.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Do we have to wait for them to ask for form 815 then we can upload or the CO just didn't take a look at what documents I have uploaded?
> 2. Is it a must to re-exam when your health assessment is expired or there may be some exceptions?
> 3. Can I ask them to drop all our 3 health assessment results to re-exam all at the same time? It can never end if this situation continue.
> 4. Anything else should I do?
> 
> Thank you all.


1. wait for them, dont give 815 again
2. depends on CO, however i know that medicals are valid for one year and CO can ask to do medicals if it has expired
3. i think that cant be done, why you want to redo, it may happen that you may get visa tommorow so wait for them

good luck


----------



## jayptl

No news since 77 days.....lodge on 2 jan


----------



## Krish29

Thanks sultan...

This may be boring but Im saying it coz the waiting for a PR has not started just today.. Its all started from Aug 2014 itself... after a lot of struggle with gathering all reqd papers in a short time, I hd posted application for Canada PR old process in Dec (not express entry), I got to know after waiting for 4 months that I lost my chance of getting an invite by few days that I should have submitted application before 20 days to secure an invite.. I was unable to came out of it for long time.. all those hurdles, emotions, loss of money. As you might know, it was difficult to get invite for Express entry those days.. I took a break for nearly an year and started off AUS PR process exactly one year before... All these PR process has taught/tested a lot of patience... its keeping going..now I'm here..

My docs are clear.. I have been keep postponing many of my desires/commitments for long time.. so the eagerness of getting the grant.... 

I completely agree with you that I should spend more time with family which Im doing it ever since I lost the chance of Canada PR.

You are absolutely correct I should start to think a step ahead and I will start prepare myself for after PR thing.. 



sultan_azam said:


> Hey Krish, i can understand what you are going through, but.....
> 
> be relaxed, unless you have forged any document or done any mischief
> 
> grant will surely come, utilise this waiting time for something useful, something which will help you get a job in Australia, dont worry at all for the grant,
> 
> enjoy time with family, enjoy your home country, you wont get this there
> 
> think one step ahead, how you are going to manage the things once you receive grant, decide on your relocation strategy, on your job hunt strategy, do competency enhancement things,
> 
> life is tougher after grant when it comes to leaving the cosy jobs, coming out of comfort zone and moving to a new country without much of the support.
> 
> relax bud, grant is not the only thing in this world
> 
> May the force be with you...


----------



## ssivagct

sprakash85 said:


> No siva. Waiting with agony..
> Its going to be a month since responding to CO contact. Let's see if something works out in the coming weeks.
> 
> How abt you??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I am also waiting. Lets see tomorrow. Usually, many grants will be on Friday.
All the best!


----------



## gnuttung

sultan_azam said:


> 1. wait for them, dont give 815 again
> 2. depends on CO, however i know that medicals are valid for one year and CO can ask to do medicals if it has expired
> 3. i think that cant be done, why you want to redo, it may happen that you may get visa tommorow so wait for them
> 
> good luck


Thanks for answering. 

My health and my daughter health has some conditions: I have lung scar and my daughter's Mantoux TB test was positive. Then they have only 6 months validity. 
I have gone through some further checkups, and now we all have different expiry dates:
My own: End of March
My wife's: End of Apr
My daughter's: End of Jul
That's why I want to have them all re-exam so we can have 6 months while all are clear. It took them 6 weeks to ask me to sign form 815, and maybe another 6 weeks to assess again, so 3 months gone. If we don't re-exam at same time, we always have 1 member with expired result.


----------



## sprakash85

ssivagct said:


> I am also waiting. Lets see tomorrow. Usually, many grants will be on Friday.
> All the best!


Good luck!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

shrinivaskk said:


> 1. What is R & R letter? *(Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned))*
> 
> *Roles and Responsibilities letter issued by your previous employers
> *
> 2. How to name all the documents? And how to differentiate docs between me, spouse and daughter. What format have you used???
> *
> Yes, this plays very important role for clarity of documentations.
> 
> I've used - "Name"_"Document Name"_"Attested/Scan"
> Example - Shrinivas_Passport_Notarized
> My daughter name_Birth_Certificate_Color Scan
> 
> Shrinivas_Company1_Letter_Attested
> Shrinivas_Company1_Payslips_Color Scan*
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi, 

Should all employment proof like payslips, form 16, ITR, bank statements be notarized and true copy attested?

Also can I upload the same notarized documents that I uploaded for ACS?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should all employment proof like payslips, form 16, ITR, bank statements be notarized and true copy attested?
> 
> Also can I upload the same notarized documents that I uploaded for ACS?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You can use the same ones that you used for ACS. If your payslips and the form 16( from Traces) are color scanned or originals, no need to notarize.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

sprakash85 said:


> You can use the same ones that you used for ACS. If your payslips and the form 16( from Traces) are color scanned or originals, no need to notarize.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Payslips and form16 are black n white so shall I get them notarized only or it has to have the true copy attested stamp too?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

biggy85 said:


> 1st July 2009 will be the start date for claiming points.
> Yes, split the employment and mark everything till 30 June 2009 as "not relevant".
> As for the degree start date, mentioning approximate dates is enough. Month/year is important.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks!
> Payslips and form16 are black n white so shall I get them notarized only or it has to have the true copy attested stamp too?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Both should be fine.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J

Hi All,

I'm filling up the form to submit the application for lodging the visa.

Doubt in providing employment details :

My first job was from March 2005 till Dec 2009. ACS evaluated my experience to relevant to ANZCO from Apil 2008 onwards.

Now when I'm filling up the form, should I split my experience of this company in two parts
i.e
1. From March 2005 till April 2008 : Marking it as 'NO' for claiming points
and then
2. Second part from May 2008 till Dec 2009 : Marking it as 'YES' for claiming points

OR

I should simply just make 1 entry for the complete employment from March 2005 till Dec 2009 and marking it as 'YES' for claiming points ??


Please help, those who have already got their visa approved and had similar case in their profile.

thanks !!

My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
Visa lodge : Preparing....


----------



## fugitive_4u

Kyra J said:


> 1. From March 2005 till April 2008 : Marking it as 'NO' for claiming points
> and then
> 2. Second part from May 2008 till Dec 2009 : Marking it as 'YES' for claiming points


^^ It should be like this


----------



## gnuttung

gnuttung said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 2016 Apr. My problem is that me, my wife and my daughter are in 1 application and our health assessments have different expiry date. After I cleared my heath assessment, it took them quite sometime to take a look at my case and ask my daughter for re-exam. After I cleared my daughter health assessment, I guess they'd ask for form 815. So I signed it and uploaded. 6 weeks later, I received email asking to sign form 815 I signed it again and upload. But now my health assessment is going to be expired soon and they haven't come back.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Do we have to wait for them to ask for form 815 then we can upload or the CO just didn't take a look at what documents I have uploaded?
> 2. Is it a must to re-exam when your health assessment is expired or there may be some exceptions?
> 3. Can I ask them to drop all our 3 health assessment results to re-exam all at the same time? It can never end if this situation continue.
> 4. Anything else should I do?
> 
> Thank you all.


Anyone can help?


----------



## fugitive_4u

gnuttung said:


> Anyone can help?


I believe you should just wait for CO to come back to you. If Medicals expire and if CO decides you should have another one, generally after they satisfy your application on other grounds, they will make you undergo fresh medicals. If they are clear, then they will provide a grant. Your worry that it will go in circles without an end doesn't make sense.

Just relax for now, until you hear from CO.


----------



## Kyra J

fugitive_4u said:


> ^^ It should be like this


Thanks a ton !!

Just help to confirm, if this is based on your own experience or based on your understanding. 

I hope u don't mind, just wanting to be sure that nothing goes wrong with my application.

Rgds !!


----------



## sultan_azam

gnuttung said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> My health and my daughter health has some conditions: I have lung scar and my daughter's Mantoux TB test was positive. Then they have only 6 months validity.
> I have gone through some further checkups, and now we all have different expiry dates:
> My own: End of March
> My wife's: End of Apr
> My daughter's: End of Jul
> That's why I want to have them all re-exam so we can have 6 months while all are clear. It took them 6 weeks to ask me to sign form 815, and maybe another 6 weeks to assess again, so 3 months gone. If we don't re-exam at same time, we always have 1 member with expired result.


hmmm.. its a bit complicated. even if visa is granted today then IED will be too short... 

i wish they communicate soon


----------



## sultan_azam

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm filling up the form to submit the application for lodging the visa.
> 
> Doubt in providing employment details :
> 
> My first job was from March 2005 till Dec 2009. ACS evaluated my experience to relevant to ANZCO from Apil 2008 onwards.
> 
> Now when I'm filling up the form, should I split my experience of this company in two parts
> i.e
> 1. From March 2005 till April 2008 : Marking it as 'NO' for claiming points
> and then
> 2. Second part from May 2008 till Dec 2009 : Marking it as 'YES' for claiming points
> 
> OR
> 
> I should simply just make 1 entry for the complete employment from March 2005 till Dec 2009 and marking it as 'YES' for claiming points ??
> 
> 
> Please help, those who have already got their visa approved and had similar case in their profile.
> 
> thanks !!
> 
> My Timeline______________
> IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
> ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
> ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
> EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
> PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
> PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
> EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
> NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
> Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
> Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
> Visa lodge : Preparing....


making two entries as you mentioned is correct


----------



## gnuttung

fugitive_4u said:


> I believe you should just wait for CO to come back to you. If Medicals expire and if CO decides you should have another one, generally after they satisfy your application on other grounds, they will make you undergo fresh medicals. If they are clear, then they will provide a grant. Your worry that it will go in circles without an end doesn't make sense.
> 
> Just relax for now, until you hear from CO.


Thanks for answering. 

I worried because it happened to me once. My wife and daughter were clear in Apr 2016 but my wife's result has 1 year validity while my daughter's 6 months. Then my health was clear in Sep 2016. When they assess my application again in Nov, they asked my daughter to re-exam because it was expired. 
I know that I can't do anything other than wait for CO. But I'd like to know, in case they ask me for re-exam, can I request them to send us all for re-exam? Or can we do a re-exam while the current assessment is still valid?


----------



## gnuttung

sultan_azam said:


> hmmm.. its a bit complicated. even if visa is granted today then IED will be too short...
> 
> i wish they communicate soon


Thanks mate.


----------



## muhsoh

Krish29 said:


> Thanks sultan...
> 
> This may be boring but Im saying it coz the waiting for a PR has not started just today.. Its all started from Aug 2014 itself... after a lot of struggle with gathering all reqd papers in a short time, I hd posted application for Canada PR old process in Dec (not express entry), I got to know after waiting for 4 months that I lost my chance of getting an invite by few days that I should have submitted application before 20 days to secure an invite.. I was unable to came out of it for long time.. all those hurdles, emotions, loss of money. As you might know, it was difficult to get invite for Express entry those days.. I took a break for nearly an year and started off AUS PR process exactly one year before... All these PR process has taught/tested a lot of patience... its keeping going..now I'm here..
> 
> My docs are clear.. I have been keep postponing many of my desires/commitments for long time.. so the eagerness of getting the grant....
> 
> I completely agree with you that I should spend more time with family which Im doing it ever since I lost the chance of Canada PR.
> 
> You are absolutely correct I should start to think a step ahead and I will start prepare myself for after PR thing..


You are true Krish as for me as well, the future plans are all dependant on the grant. I am planning to have initial entry visit this summer instead of going back to home country and i want this to be finalized soon. The most disturbing thing is there no consistency when we speak of grant trend. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Urgent help*

can one help me...how to merge the scanned last signitured page into form 80


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Urgent help*

can one help me...how to merge the scanned last signitured page into form 80 

and whats the best practise....scanning all the pages or just last page


----------



## riteshgarg07

rishavvmisra said:


> can one help me...how to merge the scanned last signitured page into form 80
> 
> and whats the best practise....scanning all the pages or just last page


Use this link. This will serve all your pdf purpose.. You can join & split too. LINK


----------



## riteshgarg07

Scan the last page only & merge it with this tool. You will be good.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

We all are in same boat but I think there are many many applicants who dont use these forums.. 2 of my friends are in Australia, they applied and someone told them that it will take 3 months fro DIBP to review your case, they chilled and forgot about it. one got within 45 days and other within 37 days.

may be we see all these people getting direct grants and think whats wrong with our case (not that we are unhappy for them, we are very happy instead).. So I think we are stressing ourselves too much.. i know I want to know my future but nothing I can do now, I gave what they asked and Now I have to let them do what they have to.

So friends, i think my forum is a remedy as well as pain. I hope all those who are waiting, should get grants. i will try to do other things till April/ May 17.



muhsoh said:


> You are true Krish as for me as well, the future plans are all dependant on the grant. I am planning to have initial entry visit this summer instead of going back to home country and i want this to be finalized soon. The most disturbing thing is there no consistency when we speak of grant trend.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

rishavvmisra said:


> can one help me...how to merge the scanned last signitured page into form 80
> 
> and whats the best practise....scanning all the pages or just last page


You can use a software pdf sam . Its one of the best. Its free. I have used it for my documentation purpose. Works like a charm.
I don't trust online utilities.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

After applying for EOI, what one should do in terms of documents preparation until invite comes? I heard people getting PCC, medicals etc even before getting invite.

Please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sprakash85 said:


> Okay Srinivas. I presumed it because I see folks here are getting subsequent CO contact for different docs. So i thought I can keep them in confidence.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


2nd COs contacts are very rare to be honest.


----------



## andreyx108b

sabhishek982 said:


> After applying for EOI, what one should do in terms of documents preparation until invite comes? I heard people getting PCC, medicals etc even before getting invite.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


this depends on your points, if you are sure you will be invited - surely go ahead and get PCC and do the Medicals. The best way to get a visa quick is to submit all required docs and get direct grant.


----------



## Numair16

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> We all are in same boat but I think there are many many applicants who dont use these forums.. 2 of my friends are in Australia, they applied and someone told them that it will take 3 months fro DIBP to review your case, they chilled and forgot about it. one got within 45 days and other within 37 days.
> 
> may be we see all these people getting direct grants and think whats wrong with our case (not that we are unhappy for them, we are very happy instead).. So I think we are stressing ourselves too much.. i know I want to know my future but nothing I can do now, I gave what they asked and Now I have to let them do what they have to.
> 
> So friends, i think my forum is a remedy as well as pain. I hope all those who are waiting, should get grants. i will try to do other things till April/ May 17.


True that. Not many people use these forums or immi tracker. Two of my friends with exactly the same credentials as mine applied last year, one got grant in 18 days and the other one in 40 odd days. So we should not stress out and think that our case would be the worst case scenario.


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> True that. Not many people use these forums or immi tracker. Two of my friends with exactly the same credentials as mine applied last year, one got grant in 18 days and the other one in 40 odd days. So we should not stress out and think that our case would be the worst case scenario.


10%-20% use those sources. However, this gives us SUPERIOR statistical sample, which is enough to identify the patterns and make VERY accurate assumptions. The margin error does not exceed 3%.

Forms 80 and 1221 as example are crucial documents if you want to go for direct grant.


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> 10%-20% use those sources. However, this gives us SUPERIOR statistical sample, which is enough to identify the patterns and make VERY accurate assumptions. The margin error does not exceed 3%.
> 
> Forms 80 and 1221 as example are crucial documents if you want to go for direct grant.


You are right, immi tracker is probably the best way to observe the trends. It really helps to be patient. 

I know forms 80 and 1221 are crucial for direct grant, I uploaded them upfront, I was targeting a direct grant, I just wish I had known how to do medicals before submitting application.


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> You are right, immi tracker is probably the best way to observe the trends. It really helps to be patient.
> 
> I know forms 80 and 1221 are crucial for direct grant, I uploaded them upfront, I was targeting a direct grant, I just wish I had known how to do medicals before submitting application.


Thats come with experience  i did my medicals 3 months before the invite - i was sure i am going to get it  but still did not get direct grant... got a doc requested which was not uploaded by mistake.. so we never know


----------



## sabhishek982

andreyx108b said:


> Thats come with experience  i did my medicals 3 months before the invite - i was sure i am going to get it  but still did not get direct grant... got a doc requested which was not uploaded by mistake.. so we never know


So, if I understand it correctly, we should be ready with form 80 and 1221, PCC , medicals after getting invite and upload them upfront?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

sabhishek982 said:


> So, if I understand it correctly, we should be ready with form 80 and 1221, PCC , medicals after getting invite and upload them upfront?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah exactly, keep these things plus your work related documents ready and upload them upfront. That is your best shot at direct grant.


----------



## sabhishek982

Numair16 said:


> Yeah exactly, keep these things plus your work related documents ready and upload them upfront. That is your best shot at direct grant.


But one should start working on these docs only after getting invite. I am asking this because if I apply for 189 and 190 and get invite for 190 then I believe I will get only 15 days to upload these docs ? Or these need to be uploaded while lodging visa, sorry to ask such silly things but I am really not sure about different stages and which documents to upload at what stage?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

No, there is no compulsion you should start only once you have the invite. If you sense that you are going to get your invite in the upcoming round, you can start gathering your documents. So that after you get invite, it won't take too long to upload the documents.


----------



## sharmison

sounddonor said:


> Bro did you submit work reference letters for your employments ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya bro, submitted work reference for all previous employment and Statutory declaration for the current one


----------



## super.mad

Hi All.. Good Evening ....
Query time....
while submitting EOI it ask for how many member your are going to accompany and eligible members are spouse and child. But yesterday while creating Immi Account , there was option where in your application other than above mentioned people you can include parent , brother and sister and in-fact in laws as well in the application... So if i want to include my brother and parents in the application is it possible ??


----------



## biggy85

super.mad said:


> Hi All.. Good Evening ....
> Query time....
> while submitting EOI it ask for how many member your are going to accompany and eligible members are spouse and child. But yesterday while creating Immi Account , there was option where in your application other than above mentioned people you can include parent , brother and sister and in-fact in laws as well in the application... So if i want to include my brother and parents in the application is it possible ??


Apparently, you can't include parents in the application anymore. This was a change introduced in Nov'16. Only spouse and child are allowed as dependents. Not able to find the official link in dibp, but it is there somewhere. From another link as below.

https://www.acacia-au.com/including-family-members-changes-from-19-November-2016.php


----------



## super.mad

biggy85 said:


> Apparently, you can't include parents in the application anymore. This was a change introduced in Nov'16. Only spouse and child are allowed as dependents. Not able to find the official link in dibp, but it is there somewhere. From another link as below.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/including-family-members-changes-from-19-November-2016.php


Thanks Mate..i suspect same as well..


----------



## sharmison

Congrats !!! :rockon:



niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.
> 
> Applied for self spouse and two kids
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> Education : 15
> Spouse : 5
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> Visa lodged 25 Jan 17 ( front loaded all docs except PCC)
> Medicals 5 Feb 17
> India PCC 10 Feb 17
> CO Adelaide contact 13 Feb ( Singapore PCC)
> IP 23 Feb 17
> GRANT 23 Mar 17
> IED 6 Feb 18
> 
> Some key learnings in my process:
> 1. This forum is awesome.. follow it and search answers for queries... most of the, are already answered.
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse are important and should be front loaded
> 3. HR references will fasten the application pace. Worked in 6 organisations and claimed point for 5. Provided HR signed letter, offer letter and relieving letter of all organisations. No employement verification was done.
> 4. Provide salary slip for last 6 month and few old salary slips randomly. I provided 1 for each 6 month for last 4 years only.
> 5. Incometax for last three year will do
> 6. Bank statement i provided only for last 3 months for self and spouse.
> 7. If claiming spouse points put same documents for him/her as well.


----------



## pkk0574

niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Applied for self spouse and two kids
> 
> Category 2631
> 
> Age : 30
> 
> PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
> 
> ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
> 
> Education : 15
> 
> Spouse : 5
> 
> Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
> 
> EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
> 
> Invitation 18 Jan 17
> 
> Visa lodged 25 Jan 17 ( front loaded all docs except PCC)
> 
> Medicals 5 Feb 17
> 
> India PCC 10 Feb 17
> 
> CO Adelaide contact 13 Feb ( Singapore PCC)
> 
> IP 23 Feb 17
> 
> GRANT 23 Mar 17
> 
> IED 6 Feb 18
> 
> 
> 
> Some key learnings in my process:
> 
> 1. This forum is awesome.. follow it and search answers for queries... most of the, are already answered.
> 
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse are important and should be front loaded
> 
> 3. HR references will fasten the application pace. Worked in 6 organisations and claimed point for 5. Provided HR signed letter, offer letter and relieving letter of all organisations. No employement verification was done.
> 
> 4. Provide salary slip for last 6 month and few old salary slips randomly. I provided 1 for each 6 month for last 4 years only.
> 
> 5. Incometax for last three year will do
> 
> 6. Bank statement i provided only for last 3 months for self and spouse.
> 
> 7. If claiming spouse points put same documents for him/her as well.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

Dear Andrey,Vikas,Sultan

I lodged my visa on 12th Jan 17, my husband's Australian Pcc is going to expire in March end. Should I write to CO about this or get it renewed? Please suggest. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

andreyx108b said:


> 2nd COs contacts are very rare to be honest.


Thank you. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

andreyx108b said:


> 2nd COs contacts are very rare to be honest.


How about 3rd CO contact?

I applied in Nov 2016, and so far have had 3 CO contacts.

1) *1st CO Contact* - for bank statements for 8 years, to show salary credit (although entire payslips, tax document was provided)
2) *2nd CO Contact* - for spouse's PCC ( this one was expected)
3) *3rd CO Contact* - for current employment evidence (although everything was provided with the application - payslips, tax document, salary increment letter, award letter, Statutory Declaration, identification docs showing employer name)

provided the same again and wrote letter explaining each of the document,

Fingers crossed and waiting to hear from them


----------



## vikaschandra

manc0108 said:


> Dear Andrey,Vikas,Sultan
> 
> I lodged my visa on 12th Jan 17, my husband's Australian Pcc is going to expire in March end. Should I write to CO about this or get it renewed? Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are not in Australia or have not traveled yo Australia post issuance of the current pcc i do not think CO will request for it again. The PCC for the country where you are currently living and if gets expired they might want a new one.


----------



## vikaschandra

sharmison said:


> How about 3rd CO contact?
> 
> I applied in Nov 2016, and so far have had 3 CO contacts.
> 
> 1) *1st CO Contact* - for bank statements for 8 years, to show salary credit (although entire payslips, tax document was provided)
> 2) *2nd CO Contact* - for spouse's PCC ( this one was expected)
> 3) *3rd CO Contact* - for current employment evidence (although everything was provided with the application - payslips, tax document, salary increment letter, award letter, Statutory Declaration, identification docs showing employer name)
> 
> provided the same again and wrote letter explaining each of the document,
> 
> Fingers crossed and waiting to hear from them



Very rare to see someone get 3rd CO contact. Assuming the CO was not satisfied with the documents that were submitted earlier or possible that the CO was not able to verify the employment which led to requesting additional evidences


----------



## subz.finwiz

does anyone know, how to put your signature in form-80 digitally without taking a scanned copy after signing with a pen ?


----------



## sabhishek982

subz.finwiz said:


> does anyone know, how to put your signature in form-80 digitally without taking a scanned copy after signing with a pen ?


Good question, even I was wondering how to sign it digitally. But I think we need to take the print out after filling it byvtyping, then sign it, scan it and upload.

By the way you typed everything in BLOCK letters or it is not mandatory to use upper case when typing?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

sabhishek982 said:


> Good question, even I was wondering how to sign it digitally. But I think we need to take the print out after filling it byvtyping, then sign it, scan it and upload.
> 
> By the way you typed everything in BLOCK letters or it is not mandatory to use upper case when typing?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The thing with a signature is really easier than you think.just get Adobe DC.Only DC version has the ability to put a sign on document .

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

manc0108 said:


> Dear Andrey,Vikas,Sultan
> 
> I lodged my visa on 12th Jan 17, my husband's Australian Pcc is going to expire in March end. Should I write to CO about this or get it renewed? Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted my PCC from Australia dated February , 2016 .So it was expirrd already when I got the grant.the PCC is valid for a year according to dibp

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

aumelb1 said:


> The thing with a signature is really easier than you think.just get Adobe DC.Only DC version has the ability to put a sign on document .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


OK. which option is advisable - typing or using pen for filling the form?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

sabhishek982 said:


> OK. which option is advisable - typing or using pen for filling the form?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


What I did was , sign it in a paper and then scan it .Photoshop the surrounding part because it should be white . Then you just select it from Adobe DC and sign it

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

shrinivaskk said:


> 1. What is R & R letter? *(Copies of R&R letters (Clearly scanned))*
> 
> *Roles and Responsibilities letter issued by your previous employers
> *
> 2. How to name all the documents? And how to differentiate docs between me, spouse and daughter. What format have you used???
> *
> Yes, this plays very important role for clarity of documentations.
> 
> I've used - "Name"_"Document Name"_"Attested/Scan"
> Example - Shrinivas_Passport_Notarized
> My daughter name_Birth_Certificate_Color Scan
> 
> Shrinivas_Company1_Letter_Attested
> Shrinivas_Company1_Payslips_Color Scan*
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks, Shrinivas. *Regarding R & R :* 

During ACS, I provided only Experience Letter which doesn't have my R & R in it. It was approved by ACS and claimed those Experiences. Now for visa lodging, should I provide them any Statutory declaration stating my R & R(Already got one, signed by my previous manager and notarized but haven't submitted during ACS) and that suffice???

Please clarify buddy!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

manc0108 said:


> Dear Andrey,Vikas,Sultan
> 
> I lodged my visa on 12th Jan 17, my husband's Australian Pcc is going to expire in March end. Should I write to CO about this or get it renewed? Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no harm in dropping them an email, but i think they rarely respond to visa status emails


----------



## WindStone

Today me and my wife got our grants. My usual morning routine of checking immiAccount yielded me the good news today. Got the grants after 8 days of IP.


----------



## sultan_azam

WindStone said:


> Today me and my wife got our grants. My usual morning routine of checking immiAccount yielded me the good news today. Got the grants after 8 days of IP.


congratulations to you and family...

enjoy....


----------



## sounddonor

WindStone said:


> Today me and my wife got our grants. My usual morning routine of checking immiAccount yielded me the good news today. Got the grants after 8 days of IP.


Congratz! fast grant after CO contact!


----------



## SanBil

Riash said:


> All my work experience are more or less same with different designations. they calculated 7 yrs exp and from that seven they reduced 4 for education .Whats the re-evaluation process and how much will be the fees and how long it will take... please guide me


 
Its better if u talk to ACS personally, and clarify why have they dicounted so many years, to re-evaluate u have to follow the same process, but be clear on your JDs and ANZSCO.


----------



## djthevj

WindStone said:


> Today me and my wife got our grants. My usual morning routine of checking immiAccount yielded me the good news today. Got the grants after 8 days of IP.


Congratulations to you and your family .


----------



## andreyx108b

sharmison said:


> How about 3rd CO contact?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in Nov 2016, and so far have had 3 CO contacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) *1st CO Contact* - for bank statements for 8 years, to show salary credit (although entire payslips, tax document was provided)
> 
> 2) *2nd CO Contact* - for spouse's PCC ( this one was expected)
> 
> 3) *3rd CO Contact* - for current employment evidence (although everything was provided with the application - payslips, tax document, salary increment letter, award letter, Statutory Declaration, identification docs showing employer name)
> 
> 
> 
> provided the same again and wrote letter explaining each of the document,
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed and waiting to hear from them




It is rare, very very, but obviously do occur... in theory you may hear very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Has anyone received a grant without uploading form 80 and 1221. I know that everybody says that the CO will ask for it. But since it covers most things already provided in the online application I was wondering if anyone was not asked for these manual forms. Anyone?


----------



## sultan_azam

manpan18 said:


> Has anyone received a grant without uploading form 80 and 1221. I know that everybody says that the CO will ask for it. But since it covers most things already provided in the online application I was wondering if anyone was not asked for these manual forms. Anyone?


a friends of mine got grant w/o form 80,1221, that was way back in Jan 2016


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Help*

Please help...what to upload for travel documents just entire scan or just the photo page ....same case with the last page of passport...


----------



## sultan_azam

rishavvmisra said:


> Please help...what to upload for travel documents just entire scan or just the photo page ....same case with the last page of passport...


i submitted both pages scan i.e the one on left


----------



## fugitive_4u

rishavvmisra said:


> Please help...what to upload for travel documents just entire scan or just the photo page ....same case with the last page of passport...


Submit both and all pages which has something written / stamped on it if uploading under Travel Documents

Submit only the first and last when uploading under Identity Document


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> a friends of mine got grant w/o form 80,1221, that was way back in Jan 2016


What is recommended while filling up form 80 by typing on computer? 

For example,

Country= INDIA or India

Is typing in block letters mandatory or mix of upper /lower case is fine ?



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

sabhishek982 said:


> What is recommended while filling up form 80 by typing on computer?
> 
> For example,
> 
> Country= INDIA or India
> 
> Is typing in block letters mandatory or mix of upper /lower case is fine ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I had block letters and small ones at the same time.I think block letters relate to when typing manually,by hand.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sabhishek982 said:


> What is recommended while filling up form 80 by typing on computer?
> 
> For example,
> 
> Country= INDIA or India
> 
> Is typing in block letters mandatory or mix of upper /lower case is fine ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


prefer block letter however they eat up space, so if in any question you feel space constraint then avoid block letters..


i filled in computer, took print of last page, signed, scanned, replaced last page bof pdf by signed page


----------



## bulop

hello everyone, recently submitted my CDR waiting the results. my question is about the points I have.
I have Industrial Engineering Diploma from Turkey.
age:31
I did 2 different Masters in Aus - 1 year ( Commerce) 1 year ( Managment)
native lang: Turkish - I know I get 5pts from this fella
ielts 7 each band - 10 pts, right?

how much points I have now ? except work experience.

my wife got Physics diploma and her native language is Russian - can we claim pts from her degree or from native language ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ankur_21

Hi All,
I am facing one issue, my bank is saying that they do no have single currency AUD card available.
They have multi currency card.
While some member shared that they faced some issue while paying through multi currency card.
Should I issue the multi currency card and pay the VISA fees.
Any suggestions.


----------



## sunnysunny

Hello Guys,

Are we getting invite with 60 points in 261313 ( software engineer ) profession.? If yes, in how many months?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sunnysunny

Hello Guys,

Are we getting invite with 60 points in 261313 ( software engineer ) profession.? If yes, in how many months?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sunnysunny said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Are we getting invite with 60 points in 261313 ( software engineer ) profession.? If yes, in how many months?
> 
> Thanks in advance



i guess it still on but may take 6-8 months.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## djthevj

ankur_21 said:


> Hi All,
> I am facing one issue, my bank is saying that they do no have single currency AUD card available.
> They have multi currency card.
> While some member shared that they faced some issue while paying through multi currency card.
> Should I issue the multi currency card and pay the VISA fees.
> Any suggestions.



Single currency are rare to find nowadays. I couldn't find one for myself . You can go with it.


----------



## sultan_azam

ankur_21 said:


> Hi All,
> I am facing one issue, my bank is saying that they do no have single currency AUD card available.
> They have multi currency card.
> While some member shared that they faced some issue while paying through multi currency card.
> Should I issue the multi currency card and pay the VISA fees.
> Any suggestions.


i used multi currency card without any problem


----------



## ankur_21

djthevj said:


> Single currency are rare to find nowadays. I couldn't find one for myself . You can go with it.


Thanks.
As some members were referring that they faced issue while paying through multi-currency so I was skeptic.
SO you paid the fees through Multi-currency and everything went well


----------



## ankur_21

sultan_azam said:


> i used multi currency card without any problem


Thanks Sultan will do the same.


----------



## nascar

Has anyone done a comparison of form 80 and 1221 , what are the differences it just seems the same , form 80 being more comprehensive. Isn't form 80 enough or one must submit form 1221 as well. 

I know one person who only submitted from 80 and got the grant .

Sent from my MX5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

nascar said:


> Has anyone done a comparison of form 80 and 1221 , what are the differences it just seems the same , form 80 being more comprehensive. Isn't form 80 enough or one must submit form 1221 as well.
> 
> I know one person who only submitted from 80 and got the grant .
> 
> Sent from my MX5 using Tapatalk


Yup, these two Forms are very similar.

But its always good to frontload both and avoid CO contact.

Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nascar

Sharoon Gill said:


> Yup, these two Forms are very similar.
> 
> But its always good to frontload both and avoid CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-C5000 using Tapatalk


But that just means more work for the CO to review same info in two forms, waste of time. Is there anything specific in form 1221 which is not in form 80?

Sent from my MX5 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

:attention:

Has anyone heard of employment verification being done for UAE employment?


----------



## rishavvmisra

*urgent help*

experts please help with this....
what all educational documents of spouse are necessary...is it degree and mba only or 10th and 12th as well ..the problem...is she lost her 10th and the 10th now we have has duplicate mentioned on it and attested


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rishavvmisra said:


> experts please help with this....
> what all educational documents of spouse are necessary...is it degree and mba only or 10th and 12th as well ..the problem...is she lost her 10th and the 10th now we have has duplicate mentioned on it and attested


if you are doing assessment for skillset then mark my words they need all certificate, 10th to current education. How far they accept the attested you may need to check with someone like an agent who must have done this type for several clients. :fingerscrossed: not sure if they will accept it, but hope you have all the document to support the loss of her documents such as FIR and written document to the school authority.


----------



## rishavvmisra

sreeneshkamath said:


> if you are doing assessment for skillset then mark my words they need all certificate, 10th to current education. How far they accept the attested you may need to check with someone like an agent who must have done this type for several clients. :fingerscrossed: not sure if they will accept it, but hope you have all the document to support the loss of her documents such as FIR and written document to the school authority.


No not for assesment...just for lodging visa....and i am not claiming any points for spouse...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

taylorman said:


> :attention:
> 
> Has anyone heard of employment verification being done for UAE employment?


One of my friend had those bad days being thoroughly go through all the bits and pieces. anyone working living and applying from gulf countries may have long wait time. my friend had 75 points and it took almost a year to get it done. Good Luck.:attention:


----------



## vikaschandra

WindStone said:


> Today me and my wife got our grants. My usual morning routine of checking immiAccount yielded me the good news today. Got the grants after 8 days of IP.


Congratulations


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rishavvmisra said:


> No not for assesment...just for lodging visa....and i am not claiming any points for spouse...


then all you need is her last education certificate, birth certificate - this may not be mandatory though. if she has any work experience then her offer letter, promotion letter, Form 16 - Part A,B and 12 B or IT returns for last 3 years and payslips. this will do.

Medical test & police verification is must for all the accompanied and traveler.

All the best.


----------



## vikaschandra

ankur_21 said:


> Hi All,
> I am facing one issue, my bank is saying that they do no have single currency AUD card available.
> They have multi currency card.
> While some member shared that they faced some issue while paying through multi currency card.
> Should I issue the multi currency card and pay the VISA fees.
> Any suggestions.


I have heard that the multi currency card doesn't work while paying visa fees. Wait for other who might have gone through this to advise


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations


Congrats Vikas !! You gotta prepare for your travel and accommodation now.. All the Best bro

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

taylorman said:


> :attention:
> 
> Has anyone heard of employment verification being done for UAE employment?


Yes it happens. Have seen many cases


----------



## vikaschandra

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Congrats Vikas !! You gotta prepare for your travel and accommodation now.. All the Best bro
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Bala that congratulations was for Windstone.


----------



## vikaschandra

sreeneshkamath said:


> One of my friend had those bad days being thoroughly go through all the bits and pieces. anyone working living and applying from gulf countries may have long wait time. my friend had 75 points and it took almost a year to get it done. Good Luck.:attention:


Would not agree with you. Have seen many being granted within a month or less. Have friends who got grant in less than 3 months


----------



## aumelb1

vikaschandra said:


> Would not agree with you. Have seen many being granted within a month or less. Have friends who got grant in less than 3 months


I saw Russian gday forum where the grant took up to a year.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

vikaschandra said:


> Would not agree with you. Have seen many being granted within a month or less. Have friends who got grant in less than 3 months


May be exceptional cases not all.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

aumelb1 said:


> I saw Russian gday forum where the grant took up to a year.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Exceptions are always there


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

vikaschandra said:


> I have heard that the multi currency card doesn't work while paying visa fees. Wait for other who might have gone through this to advise


Multicurrency card will work for Visa payment online provided you have to email the team to enable it for "Key enabled" and "Moto" transactions

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Bala that congratulations was for Windstone.


Sorry about that Vikas.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats dear... Wish you all the luck



WindStone said:


> Today me and my wife got our grants. My usual morning routine of checking immiAccount yielded me the good news today. Got the grants after 8 days of IP.


----------



## djthevj

rishavvmisra said:


> No not for assesment...just for lodging visa....and i am not claiming any points for spouse...



then it's fine . you don't need secondary education documents, higher education will suffice.


----------



## jupalle.srikanth

sreeneshkamath said:


> i guess it still on but may take 6-8 months.:fingerscrossed:


Chk this out...

15 March 2017 round results

The cut off is 65 as of now at least!


----------



## jupalle.srikanth

sunnysunny said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Are we getting invite with 60 points in 261313 ( software engineer ) profession.? If yes, in how many months?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Chk this...
15 March 2017 round results

The cutoff seems to be 65 for now...


----------



## libati

I have submitted on 17th Feb only for 2613. I hope my EOI is clear and this is due to the time gap. I can see in the EOI pdf that the time is 

EOI Last Submitted On: Friday, 17 February 2017 01:34 PM.

The time as per the DIBP page is 17/02/2017 1:24 pm. 

Is there anyone in this forum who has got invite on Feb 17th?


----------



## sultan_azam

libati said:


> I have submitted on 17th Feb only for 2613. I hope my EOI is clear and this is due to the time gap. I can see in the EOI pdf that the time is
> 
> EOI Last Submitted On: Friday, 17 February 2017 01:34 PM.
> 
> The time as per the DIBP page is 17/02/2017 1:24 pm.
> 
> Is there anyone in this forum who has got invite on Feb 17th?


you seem to have missed by 10 mins.....


----------



## libati

yes seems I got up 10 min late


----------



## maddy4oz

*Need help on Temporary Visa with PR application in progress*

I am really in bad situation where my PR application is lodged 7 months ago and status change yet - assessment in progress. My employer is not sure about my stay with the company and wants me to decide. If I commit to stay they are not going to support my requests in case of any Queries from CO. I cannot change job easily now, its very tough time.
If I stay I have to go for Australia visit on temporary work permit for a month. This is the up coming task and I have to decide immediately.. I am afraid of filing temporary work permit as my PR in progress. Will this impact my PR application. Is there any way how to come out of this situation. Your suggestions are really valuable at this point.


----------



## aumelb1

maddy4oz said:


> I am really in bad situation where my PR application is lodged 7 months ago and status change yet - assessment in progress. My employer is not sure about my stay with the company and wants me to decide. If I commit to stay they are not going to support my requests in case of any Queries from CO. I cannot change job easily now, its very tough time.
> If I stay I have to go for Australia visit on temporary work permit for a month. This is the up coming task and I have to decide immediately.. I am afraid of filing temporary work permit as my PR in progress. Will this impact my PR application. Is there any way how to come out of this situation. Your suggestions are really valuable at this point.


Be careful with this.Consider this situation : your PR is in process , you apply for any other visa , once your PR is finalised but not the other visa , you go happy about that.But your other visa got granted after PR grant, that means it will overcome your PR.
So in fact your PR will be gone in vain.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peppe91o

Hello guys I have been following this thread for a while.
Yesterday finally got my skills assessed as chemical engineer for engineers Australia which brings my situation at this point:
Age: 30 points 
Education:15 points 
Ielts 7: 10 points 
Total 55 points
Now I'm planning to apply for 190 with NSW as my occupation is in their list.
How many chances do you think I have to get invited with 55+5 points for 190?
Should I try or look straight to increase my points?
Thank you


----------



## subz.finwiz

Peppe91o said:


> Hello guys I have been following this thread for a while.
> Yesterday finally got my skills assessed as chemical engineer for engineers Australia which brings my situation at this point:
> Age: 30 points
> Education:15 points
> Ielts 7: 10 points
> Total 55 points
> Now I'm planning to apply for 190 with NSW as my occupation is in their list.
> How many chances do you think I have to get invited with 55+5 points for 190?
> Should I try or look straight to increase my points?
> Thank you


Chances are slim. Better increase your score, you can consider PTE to get 20 points.
65 points will give you a good chance for invite.


----------



## subz.finwiz

Experts, please guide me on the below query while filling Form 1221.
In page 7, Part I – Details of your journey to Australia:
34– Only complete the section(s) relevant to you:
1> have applied for a Visitor visa
2> have applied for a Business visa
3> have applied for a Migration visa
4> are a student, academic, researcher or fellow 

which option is applicable for filing under 189 visa category ?
or none of them is applicable ?


----------



## aumelb1

subz.finwiz said:


> Experts, please guide me on the below query while filling Form 1221.
> In page 7, Part I – Details of your journey to Australia:
> 34– Only complete the section(s) relevant to you:
> 1> have applied for a Visitor visa
> 2> have applied for a Business visa
> 3> have applied for a Migration visa
> 4> are a student, academic, researcher or fellow
> 
> which option is applicable for filing under 189 visa category ?
> or none of them is applicable ?


I put number 3 as you are migrating to this country

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raychals

ANZCO-233914
Subclass-189 
EA +ve Outcome -16Mar2016
EOI submitted - 03Nov2016
Points 65
Invitation to apply - 21Dec 2016
Visa Applied on 23Dec2016
CO Contact - 19Jan2017 requesting PCC India & PCC Nigeria|Document uploaded
Grant-????


----------



## Raychals

I would like to ask a question. After uploading documents and clicking on the button to confirm and notify of upload, is it necessary to write a mail to the CO as requested in the GSM mail sent?


----------



## sultan_azam

subz.finwiz said:


> Experts, please guide me on the below query while filling Form 1221.
> In page 7, Part I – Details of your journey to Australia:
> 34– Only complete the section(s) relevant to you:
> 1> have applied for a Visitor visa
> 2> have applied for a Business visa
> 3> have applied for a Migration visa
> 4> are a student, academic, researcher or fellow
> 
> which option is applicable for filing under 189 visa category ?
> or none of them is applicable ?


 have applied for a Migration visa


----------



## sultan_azam

Raychals said:


> I would like to ask a question. After uploading documents and clicking on the button to confirm and notify of upload, is it necessary to write a mail to the CO as requested in the GSM mail sent?


not necessary as you have already provided the documents and pressed INFoRMATIoN PRoVIDED... however a one line mail wont take much time and wont do any harm,


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Another week passed of waiting. well lets hope next week brings the good news.


----------



## libati

In form 1221, Q No:27 asks details of post secondary education. Should I need to give only the courses I studied after my plus 2 (Pre-degree) Or Does it include 10 and +2 as well?

Can anyone please confirm this?

This is definition as per wiki 
"Education in Australia generally comprises primary education (primary schools), followed by secondary education (high schools), and tertiary education (universities, TAFE colleges, and vocational education and training providers providers)."


----------



## sultan_azam

libati said:


> In form 1221, Q No:27 asks details of post secondary education. Should I need to give only the courses I studied after my plus 2 (Pre-degree) Or Does it include 10 and +2 as well?
> 
> Can anyone please confirm this?
> 
> This is definition as per wiki
> "Education in Australia generally comprises primary education (primary schools), followed by secondary education (high schools), and tertiary education (universities, TAFE colleges, and vocational education and training providers providers)."


courses after +2


----------



## libati

sultan_azam said:


> courses after +2


Thanks Sultan


----------



## Numair16

Not that anyone knows how DIBP works but I have observed that they are prioritizing certain professions over others. Talking about my profession, there are some cases where CO only asked for medicals and that information has been provided but they are still waiting for grants, however if we compare that with ICT Business Analyst or Software Engineer people who were asked for medicals got there grants rather quickly after providing the information. 
So does DIBP chooses one profession after a while and start clearing the backlog for it or they just pick cases randomly. 
Just need your thoughts on this. After all have to spend these two days of waiting


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Dear Numair,

agree with you, mostly grants are coming for Software Engineering folks, I have seen the availability of Civil Engineers for this year, 34% quota is still left. whereas Software Engineers are almost full. Now they may be prioritizing but still not actually sure, how they work. Pattern says grants are not random. for Pakistani Nationals according to ImmiTracker, it takes average around 70-80 days from Application lodge to get a Grant. 

i will not be worry much till May 17 and God forbid, if still no grant by then, I will be concerned. 



Numair16 said:


> Not that anyone knows how DIBP works but I have observed that they are prioritizing certain professions over others. Talking about my profession, there are some cases where CO only asked for medicals and that information has been provided but they are still waiting for grants, however if we compare that with ICT Business Analyst or Software Engineer people who were asked for medicals got there grants rather quickly after providing the information.
> So does DIBP chooses one profession after a while and start clearing the backlog for it or they just pick cases randomly.
> Just need your thoughts on this. After all have to spend these two days of waiting


----------



## Numair16

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Dear Numair,
> 
> agree with you, mostly grants are coming for Software Engineering folks, I have seen the availability of Civil Engineers for this year, 34% quota is still left. whereas Software Engineers are almost full. Now they may be prioritizing but still not actually sure, how they work. Pattern says grants are not random. for Pakistani Nationals according to ImmiTracker, it takes average around 70-80 days from Application lodge to get a Grant.
> 
> i will not be worry much till May 17 and God forbid, if still no grant by then, I will be concerned.


I dont think nationality matters because a lot of my friends got grants within 3 weeks time. So that is just random

Getting a grant by the end of May is crucial for me as well because after that my employer might transfer me to another project and I dont want to get involved in another project just for 1-2 months. Lets pray we get grants well before that


----------



## subz.finwiz

sultan_azam said:


> have applied for a Migration visa


Thank you my friend.


----------



## rishavvmisra

*experts help*

please anyone... help me with this...i have read on the forum that educational documents of spouse must be uploaded...but i see no option for educational attachs for spouse in immi... and i am not claiming partner points.... so do i have to upload these anywhere or what ???


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> Has anyone received a grant without uploading form 80 and 1221. I know that everybody says that the CO will ask for it. But since it covers most things already provided in the online application I was wondering if anyone was not asked for these manual forms. Anyone?


I would say that many did, I know personally a few. However, if you are lodging visa - it is extremely, i am sorry to say that, plain stupid not to upload form 80 and 1221. As any CO contact is a delay factor x 2 time average processing times.


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> I dont think nationality matters because a lot of my friends got grants within 3 weeks time. So that is just random
> 
> Getting a grant by the end of May is crucial for me as well because after that my employer might transfer me to another project and I dont want to get involved in another project just for 1-2 months. Lets pray we get grants well before that


Nationality does matter. The high-risk countries rarely get quicker than average. The low-risk countries are almost always, look at examples of the UK, Germany, Holland etc. 

DIBP admits that too.


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Help*

Did anyone lodge their visas this month ... did they upload spouses educational documents...i dont see any option for spouses educational documents


----------



## vikaschandra

rishavvmisra said:


> Did anyone lodge their visas this month ... did they upload spouses educational documents...i dont see any option for spouses educational documents


it will not appear under your section as primary applicant. You should be able to see "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)" under her name


----------



## Numair16

Quick query!

When I uploaded my documents I did not have a copy of work contract for current employer so I did not upload it, however I got it later from HR but did not upload it because CO had contacted already and only asked for medicals. However while reviewing some of the cases on immi tracker I noticed that in some cases they asked for additional employment evidences on the second CO contact while they only asked for medicals on the first contact. 

So should I upload the copy of work contract? And I did not upload any picture, should I upload that as well? 

I just dont want another CO contact for more documents that's why just thinking or being proactive. What do experts suggest?

Thank you.


----------



## vikaschandra

You can upload the employment contract no issues with that however photo is not required 




Numair16 said:


> Quick query!
> 
> When I uploaded my documents I did not have a copy of work contract for current employer so I did not upload it, however I got it later from HR but did not upload it because CO had contacted already and only asked for medicals. However while reviewing some of the cases on immi tracker I noticed that in some cases they asked for additional employment evidences on the second CO contact while they only asked for medicals on the first contact.
> 
> So should I upload the copy of work contract? And I did not upload any picture, should I upload that as well?
> 
> I just dont want another CO contact for more documents that's why just thinking or being proactive. What do experts suggest?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## ileogbo

Congrats.....I have sent the Passport and birth certificate to CO since 13 Feb 2017 to add our new baby to application but its more than one month now we have not received any HAP ID for our baby. I wonder why this is taking so much time.


----------



## ileogbo

*Delay in adding new baby to 189 visa*

Query Please

Visa application was put on hold since November 2016 because my wife was pregnant as at that time. Although we have submitted other document like PCC , we informed the CO that our medical examination will be on hold till wife delivers. We welcomed our baby in January 2017 and I have sent the Passport and birth certificate to CO since 13 Feb 2017 to add our new baby to application and to generate HAP ID but its more than one month now we have not received any update nor HAP ID for our baby. I wonder why this is taking so much time.

Can anyone advise. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hasiths

Peppe91o said:


> Hello guys I have been following this thread for a while.
> Yesterday finally got my skills assessed as chemical engineer for engineers Australia which brings my situation at this point:
> Age: 30 points
> Education:15 points
> Ielts 7: 10 points
> Total 55 points
> Now I'm planning to apply for 190 with NSW as my occupation is in their list.
> How many chances do you think I have to get invited with 55+5 points for 190?
> Should I try or look straight to increase my points?
> Thank you


Hi,
I waited from February 2016 to January 2017 for NSW State sponsorship. I am a Chem Eng too. Didn't get it, finally decided to do PTE, and got 79+.
Within two days got the invite for 189.

if you get 79+ in PTE and increase your points to 65, you will get the invite next immediate round as per current trend. 

Good Luck!


----------



## jas81

Can i download and verify the documents attached to each category under evidence? I just wanted to double check.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

jas81 said:


> Can i download and verify the documents attached to each category under evidence? I just wanted to double check.
> 
> Thanks


No You cannot download it once uploaded no provision to change or download it. you can export the summary of your file


----------



## ramvijay

ramvijay said:


> Thanks, Shrinivas. *Regarding R & R :*
> 
> During ACS, I provided only Experience Letter which doesn't have my R & R in it. It was approved by ACS and claimed those Experiences. Now for visa lodging, should I provide them any Statutory declaration stating my R & R(_Already got one, signed by my previous manager and notarized but haven't submitted during ACS_) and that suffice???
> 
> Please clarify buddy!!!


Guys,
Any thought on the above???


----------



## sameen

*Evidence - Work Experience*

Hello guys,

I have the following documents for Work Experience including:

- Experience Letter
- Job Offer, Promotion & Salary Revision Letters
- Salary Slips
- Bank Statement
- Tax deduction Certificates (issued by my company and not the tax authority)

I have tax return evidence from the tax authority only for selected years (4 out of 8 years). Unfortunately, I didn't submit the tax return for the rest of the years.

Can I add the tax return evidence only for 4 years?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Please help*

spouses...attachs list....please anyone help...there is no option to attach spouses educational documents...anyone answer is it just the same.... and is there anything i need to provide...please suggest


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Please help*

These are 1 and half year kids document attchs...is there anything i need to provide....please suggest... did i forget anything


----------



## vikaschandra

rishavvmisra said:


> spouses...attachs list....please anyone help...there is no option to attach spouses educational documents...anyone answer is it just the same.... and is there anything i need to provide...please suggest


Section to upload the educational documents should have been there. Interesting to see the screenshot that it is not available. Did you check it under attach additional documents? Check there if not available probably could be some system glitch. Can't think of anything other than that


----------



## vikaschandra

rishavvmisra said:


> These are 1 and half year kids document attchs...is there anything i need to provide....please suggest... did i forget anything


All good nothing else needed. Except that the panel physician should upload the medical results


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Documents Upload*

Hi guys

I am in process of uploading the docs...wont be able to upload them all today...
Can't see any option to save the page before I exit....or it is auto-saved as it says that the documents are sent to DIBP...in that case, I just log out?


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

*HOPE TO GET GRANT IN APRIL FIRST WEEK BEFORE EASTER HOLIDAYS.



Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)

ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
Age : 30 points 

Timeline

EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
CO CONTACTED - REQUESTED FORM 80
FORM 80 SUBMITTED ON-- 23 MARCH 
MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)

GRANT DATE ; EXPECTED FIRST WEEK APRIL 
*


----------



## Phattu_tota

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am in process of uploading the docs...wont be able to upload them all today...
> Can't see any option to save the page before I exit....or it is auto-saved as it says that the documents are sent to DIBP...in that case, I just log out?


Okay. So its latter...just log out.

I could not upload all the documents as I got a bit confuse on the below. 4 of the 5 queries pertain to choosing the correct 'Document Type' while uploading.
Please could anyone assist?

1.) *Proof of age*
I uploaded Passport...and intend to upload Secondary Certificate and Marksheet as well.
What should be the "Document Sub-type" for them?

2.) *PCC*
I uploaded India PCC under "Overseas Police Clearance - National". What should be the Document Sub-type for UK PCC?

3.) *CV*
I believe this is a Document Sub-type under Language Ability. However, when about to upload, I realized its neither Notarised nor colored - and its not possible also for this to be either of them. So do we go ahead and upload the Black and White PDF (non-notarised)?

4.) For spouse work experience, what is the best 'Document Main Type' to upload documents - A.) "Employment History" or "Work Experience, Overseas"
_(Note - No partner points claimed)_

For main applicant its "Work Experience, Overseas". I guess since points are not claimed for spouse, do we need to put under 'Employment History' rather than 'work experience'...not sure!

5.) *Family photo*
Lastly, I have seen people upload Family Photograph (with child/children)
There is a category "Relationship evidence, Spouse/De facto partner". But there isn't any such category for child. Again, where do we upload?


----------



## rvd

ramvijay said:


> Thanks, Shrinivas. Regarding R & R :
> 
> During ACS, I provided only Experience Letter which doesn't have my R & R in it. It was approved by ACS and claimed those Experiences. Now for visa lodging, should I provide them any Statutory declaration stating my R & R(Already got one, signed by my previous manager and notarized but haven't submitted during ACS) and that suffice???
> 
> Please clarify buddy!!!





ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Any thought on the above???


It would be better to get the letter from HR. Otherwise submitting the SD also a good option but not as same as HR letter. 

If you are not submitting the RR letter chances of CO contact for resume is high, I have noticed a similar case on another thread. Everything is okay in terms of documentation but timelines may differ based on CO's decision to check the authenticity of docs.

All the best.


----------



## ajaybandreddy

Hi Friends,
Code: Developer Programmer
Got ACS+ve:7th Oct 2016
TOEFL IBT: W 30;S:24;R:24;L:27
Points:70
EOI Lodged:16Feb2017
Invited:1st Mar 2017
Lodged:14 Mar 2017
CO Requested docs for Medicals of mine,my wife and my son, Requested for my wife PTE results,Requested for DUBAI PCC of my wife.
Grant:??

I have sent PTE results to DIBP from Pearson site.
Need to get medicals done on Mar 30 2017
DUBAI PCC will be get by this weekend.

Will CO ask any other documents again.. or what ever he requested initially will be the final requested documents? 

Guys please help me


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

So the wait starts again tomorrow 

@kaju thanks


----------



## rishavvmisra

*is that anyupdate after maintenance???*



vikaschandra said:


> Section to upload the educational documents should have been there. Interesting to see the screenshot that it is not available. Did you check it under attach additional documents? Check there if not available probably could be some system glitch. Can't think of anything other than that


Hi is that update after maintenance....they have kept only electronic communication...likewise there is no option for partners... to attach educational for applicants who are not claiming partner points.... is there anyone who lodged their visa recently please give out your experience whether you uploaded or not???


----------



## rishavvmisra

*thanks*



vikaschandra said:


> Section to upload the educational documents should have been there. Interesting to see the screenshot that it is not available. Did you check it under attach additional documents? Check there if not available probably could be some system glitch. Can't think of anything other than that



so do you suggest me upload them in additional there is option to attach in additionalll.under overseas educational evidence of...it is in additional..


----------



## Phattu_tota

rishavvmisra said:


> so do you suggest me upload them in additional there is option to attach in additionalll.under overseas educational evidence of...it is in additional..


Yes. I did yesterday !


----------



## rishavvmisra

Phattu_tota said:


> Yes. I did yesterday !


where did u upload spouses educational documents.....are you claiming points for her??? if u uploaded them without claiming points ...where did u upload


----------



## sameen

Can anyone kindly respond? 



sameen said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have the following documents for Work Experience including:
> 
> - Experience Letter
> - Job Offer, Promotion & Salary Revision Letters
> - Salary Slips
> - Bank Statement
> - Tax deduction Certificates (issued by my company and not the tax authority)
> 
> I have tax return evidence from the tax authority only for selected years (4 out of 8 years). Unfortunately, I didn't submit the tax return for the rest of the years.
> 
> Can I add the tax return evidence only for 4 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

For me, all this evidence looks fine, not sure about Tax authority requirement, because we dont have tax here in Qatar.

Rest of your evidence looks substantial.



sameen said:


> Can anyone kindly respond?


----------



## rvd

sameen said:


> Can anyone kindly respond?


Tax return documents are additional documents to support the employment documents.
You can submit existing documents and inform when CO inquires; most probably CO won't ask about this.

What about the reference letter, with roles and responsibilities, from HR.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, If I am not claiming points for Work Experience, do I still have to submit work related evidence documents such as letters from employers, salary deposit slips and etc?

Thanks


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

*Age while entering Australia*

Hi Guys,

Of late i've an ambiguity of the age when entering Australia.
When I lodged the SI 489 visa my age was 31 years and 7 months.
The points (30) calculated (i.e. during the EOI Lodge) was still for 31 years and 4 months.

By the time I'll be receiving the grant, I would've turned 32. So will this affect my entry into Australia?

Wise ones please answer.


----------



## sameen

Yes I have that 



rvd said:


> Tax return documents are additional documents to support the employment documents.
> You can submit existing documents and inform when CO inquires; most probably CO won't ask about this.
> 
> What about the reference letter, with roles and responsibilities, from HR.


----------



## shrinivaskk

sameen said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have the following documents for Work Experience including:
> 
> - Experience Letter
> - Job Offer, Promotion & Salary Revision Letters
> - Salary Slips
> - Bank Statement
> - Tax deduction Certificates (issued by my company and not the tax authority)
> 
> I have tax return evidence from the tax authority only for selected years (4 out of 8 years). Unfortunately, I didn't submit the tax return for the rest of the years.
> 
> Can I add the tax return evidence only for 4 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, it should do. 

Please go ahead and submit the above mentioned.


----------



## ramvijay

rvd said:


> It would be better to get the letter from HR. Otherwise submitting the SD also a good option but not as same as HR letter.
> 
> If you are not submitting the RR letter chances of CO contact for resume is high, I have noticed a similar case on another thread. Everything is okay in terms of documentation but timelines may differ based on CO's decision to check the authenticity of docs.
> 
> All the best.


*Thank you *for information buddy. But I am not sure if my previous company HR will provide me RR letter. I already have my Experience letter from HR but it doesn't have RR. I will go ahead with my SD bro. *Should I get my manager's payslip who signed SD for reference???*


----------



## djthevj

Hasiths said:


> Guys, If I am not claiming points for Work Experience, do I still have to submit work related evidence documents such as letters from employers, salary deposit slips and etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Not required.


----------



## djthevj

ramvijay said:


> *Thank you *for information buddy. But I am not sure if my previous company HR will provide me RR letter. I already have my Experience letter from HR but it doesn't have RR. I will go ahead with my SD bro. *Should I get my manager's payslip who signed SD for reference???*


I don't think so we need to show up any proof for the person who signs the SD.


----------



## sameen

Thanks a lot for your responses, appreciated.

I have another query.

I have not been employed for past 1 year as I moved to Saudia from Pakistan right after marriage. Do I need to justify this gap, as I have looked at Form 80 and it asks for an explanation of gap and how I occupy my time. 

I am currently working on my own project but I haven't disclosed it anywhere as I can't claim any points against it.

Can you guys suggest me what to do in this regard?

Thanks much.


----------



## ramvijay

​Friends,
Some questions in Form 80 and Form 1221::
*For dependent(Never worked) ::*

In the Employment part in both 80 and 1221, I filled 
*From* -------------------------------------------------------> DOB​*To* -------------------------------------------------------> CURRENT​*Name/Company* -------------------------------------------------------> NEVER WORKED​*Occupation/duties* ---------------------------------------------------> HOMEMAKER and FINANCIALLY SUPPORTED BY FAMILY​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Q.11 Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents
(including expired, lost or stolen documents)? *
Ans : *YES* (Mentioned my first Passport details in Q.12 which I re-issued to add my spouse name in it.)​*Q.12 What happened to this document (Tick one only)*
Ans : Selected *Other* and Reason as *CANCELLED & REISSUED TO ADD SPOUSE NAME *​
*Q.27 Give details of all post secondary qualifications
(list your most recent experience first)*
Given College , +2 and 10th​Is providing College Info alone sufficient??

Are above answers are fine?? Please clarify buddies


----------



## sultan_azam

ileogbo said:


> Query Please
> 
> Visa application was put on hold since November 2016 because my wife was pregnant as at that time. Although we have submitted other document like PCC , we informed the CO that our medical examination will be on hold till wife delivers. We welcomed our baby in January 2017 and I have sent the Passport and birth certificate to CO since 13 Feb 2017 to add our new baby to application and to generate HAP ID but its more than one month now we have not received any update nor HAP ID for our baby. I wonder why this is taking so much time.
> 
> Can anyone advise.
> 
> Thank you.


it took me around 4-6 weeks for the same... i hope you may get some update in coming week.. good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Of late i've an ambiguity of the age when entering Australia.
> When I lodged the SI 489 visa my age was 31 years and 7 months.
> The points (30) calculated (i.e. during the EOI Lodge) was still for 31 years and 4 months.
> 
> By the time I'll be receiving the grant, I would've turned 32. So will this affect my entry into Australia?
> 
> Wise ones please answer.


not at all... your age was considered at the time of invite...


----------



## sultan_azam

sameen said:


> Thanks a lot for your responses, appreciated.
> 
> I have another query.
> 
> I have not been employed for past 1 year as I moved to Saudia from Pakistan right after marriage. Do I need to justify this gap, as I have looked at Form 80 and it asks for an explanation of gap and how I occupy my time.
> 
> I am currently working on my own project but I haven't disclosed it anywhere as I can't claim any points against it.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me what to do in this regard?
> 
> Thanks much.


mention you are working as housewife and financially supported by spouse, this gap wont affect visa decision


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasiths said:


> Guys, If I am not claiming points for Work Experience, do I still have to submit work related evidence documents such as letters from employers, salary deposit slips and etc?
> 
> Thanks


Not required


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Okay. So its latter...just log out.
> 
> I could not upload all the documents as I got a bit confuse on the below. 4 of the 5 queries pertain to choosing the correct 'Document Type' while uploading.
> Please could anyone assist?
> 
> 1.) *Proof of age*
> I uploaded Passport...and intend to upload Secondary Certificate and Marksheet as well.
> What should be the "Document Sub-type" for them? *Evidence of Birth or Age*
> 
> 2.) *PCC*
> I uploaded India PCC under "Overseas Police Clearance - National". What should be the Document Sub-type for UK PCC?*see other sub types in Evidence of Character*
> 
> 3.) *CV*
> I believe this is a Document Sub-type under Language Ability. However, when about to upload, I realized its neither Notarised nor colored - and its not possible also for this to be either of them. So do we go ahead and upload the Black and White PDF (non-notarised)? *Cv in language ability ??*
> 
> 4.) For spouse work experience, what is the best 'Document Main Type' to upload documents - A.) "Employment History" or "Work Experience, Overseas"
> _(Note - No partner points claimed)_ *i think overseas work experience is better*
> 
> For main applicant its "Work Experience, Overseas". I guess since points are not claimed for spouse, do we need to put under 'Employment History' rather than 'work experience'...not sure!
> 
> 5.) *Family photo*
> Lastly, I have seen people upload Family Photograph (with child/children)
> There is a category "Relationship evidence, Spouse/De facto partner". But there isn't any such category for child. Again, where do we upload?


*is it really required ??*


answers inline


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Bring it on Monday.. Who are the lucky ones...


----------



## ImSangram

Hey guys, 

This is my 1st post on this thread! Hoping to get a grant in 2017 as well  

I have got an invite on 15th March 17. Right now, I am gathering all the required docs. I am a bit confused about how employment pdf should be created.

In my case, I worked for 2 companies. And I have all the docs for both the companies (ex. PC and CC)
1. Joining letter
2. Salary slips
3. Bank statement
4. Relieving letter (only for PC)
5. Appraisal letters
6. Roles and responsibility letter (Submitted for ACS)
7. form 16 and form 26 AS for all the years

So how many pdfs should I create?
first_company.pdf and second_company.pdf will suffice?

or I need to create multiple documents?


----------



## sameen

I uploaded each file individually carefully naming file names and added description. Remember the file size limit is only 5 MB.




ImSangram said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my 1st post on this thread! Hoping to get a grant in 2017 as well
> 
> I have got an invite on 15th March 17. Right now, I am gathering all the required docs. I am a bit confused about how employment pdf should be created.
> 
> In my case, I worked for 2 companies. And I have all the docs for both the companies (ex. PC and CC)
> 1. Joining letter
> 2. Salary slips
> 3. Bank statement
> 4. Relieving letter (only for PC)
> 5. Appraisal letters
> 6. Roles and responsibility letter (Submitted for ACS)
> 7. form 16 and form 26 AS for all the years
> 
> So how many pdfs should I create?
> first_company.pdf and second_company.pdf will suffice?
> 
> or I need to create multiple documents?


----------



## Phattu_tota

ImSangram said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my 1st post on this thread! Hoping to get a grant in 2017 as well
> 
> I have got an invite on 15th March 17. Right now, I am gathering all the required docs. I am a bit confused about how employment pdf should be created.
> 
> In my case, I worked for 2 companies. And I have all the docs for both the companies (ex. PC and CC)
> 1. Joining letter
> 2. Salary slips
> 3. Bank statement
> 4. Relieving letter (only for PC)
> 5. Appraisal letters
> 6. Roles and responsibility letter (Submitted for ACS)
> 7. form 16 and form 26 AS for all the years
> 
> So how many pdfs should I create?
> first_company.pdf and second_company.pdf will suffice?
> 
> or I need to create multiple documents?


For each company:

1. Joining letter - 1 PDF
2. Salary slips - 1 PDF
3. Bank statement - 1 PDF
4. Relieving letter (only for PC) - 1 PDF
5. Appraisal letters - 1 PDF
6. Roles and responsibility letter (Submitted for ACS) - 1 PDF
7. form 16 and form 26 AS for all the years - 1 PDF

7 points, 7 PDFs !


----------



## NP101

This waiting game is so stressful man ?


----------



## mianjahangir

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hoping for the grant this week....
> Visa applied : 16 Feb 2017
> CO CONTACT for PTE online score: 27 Feb
> Responded to CO: 28 FEB
> GRANT: HOPING??


keep in touch mate, i have the same timeline  lets see what is there for us in this week.


----------



## ssivagct

*Visa Granted!!!*

Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!  

I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon. 

Cheers,
Siva

My Timeline:

Software Engineer with 65 Points:

PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016 
EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
ITA: 18th Jan 2017
PCC (India) : 24-01-2017 
Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017: 
PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017 
CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
Grant: 27th Mar 2017

AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


----------



## CaJn

Congrats Mate! Enjoy your stay in AU 



ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


----------



## katts007

ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Siva
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> 
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> 
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> 
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> 
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> 
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> 
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> 
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> 
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> 
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> 
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> 
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


Congrats Siva!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Siva
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> 
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> 
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> 
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> 
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> 
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> 
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> 
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> 
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> 
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> 
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> 
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now




Congratulations mate! My medicals forwarded on 23rd march hoping grant soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


Congrats...who was ur co?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ImSangram said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my 1st post on this thread! Hoping to get a grant in 2017 as well
> 
> I have got an invite on 15th March 17. Right now, I am gathering all the required docs. I am a bit confused about how employment pdf should be created.
> 
> In my case, I worked for 2 companies. And I have all the docs for both the companies (ex. PC and CC)
> 1. Joining letter
> 2. Salary slips
> 3. Bank statement
> 4. Relieving letter (only for PC)
> 5. Appraisal letters
> 6. Roles and responsibility letter (Submitted for ACS)
> 7. form 16 and form 26 AS for all the years
> 
> So how many pdfs should I create?
> first_company.pdf and second_company.pdf will suffice?
> 
> or I need to create multiple documents?



i am checking my immiaccount, i have similar scenario, two companies, i see below mentioned documents uploaded there

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
1. Employer Reference Letter - PC	
2. Employer Reference Letter - CC
3. Service Certificate - PC
4. Service Certificate - CC
5. Bank Statement in line with payslip(s)

*Tax Document*
1. Form 16 AY 2009 TO 10
2. Form 16 AY 2010 TO 11
3. ITR AY 2011 TO 12
4. Form 16 AY 2012 TO 13
5. Form 16 AY 2013 TO 14 Part A
6. Form 16 AY 2013 TO 14 Part B
7. Form 16 AY 2014 TO 15 Part A
8. Form 16 AY 2014 TO 15 Part B
8. Form 16 AY 2015 TO 16 Part A
9. Form 16 AY 2015 TO 16 Part B

*PaySlip*
1. Pay Slip - CC at interval of 4 months
2. Pay Slip - PC - random

*Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
1. Engineer Australia Skill Assessment Letter

you can skip joining letter, relieving letter


----------



## sultan_azam

ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


Congratulations mate... good luck


----------



## rvd

ramvijay said:


> *Thank you *for information buddy. But I am not sure if my previous company HR will provide me RR letter. I already have my Experience letter from HR but it doesn't have RR. I will go ahead with my SD bro. *Should I get my manager's payslip who signed SD for reference???*


It is not required to give pay slips. Instead you can get his Visiting Card or company ID cards, if any since this also an optional document.

All the best.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats Dear, wish you all the luck



ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone,

I want to know is there any criteria for an authorized translator? I mean is it mentioned anywhere on DIBP website who is an authorized translator?

Thank you.


----------



## CaJn

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to know is there any criteria for an authorized translator? I mean is it mentioned anywhere on DIBP website who is an authorized translator?
> 
> Thank you.


Here is the link Who can translate my documents into English for me?

If your in Australia you will have to NATTI accredited translator.


----------



## muhsoh

ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


Congratulations mate..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to know is there any criteria for an authorized translator? I mean is it mentioned anywhere on DIBP website who is an authorized translator?
> 
> Thank you.


Who can translate my documents into English for me?


----------



## muhsoh

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> From the of Immi Tracker it seems only those have received the Grants who responded to CO on or before 21st Feb... although there few exceptions.....as i responded on 28...may be need to wait for a week more...


Yes.. CO contact made till 18 feb have been given grants as per my observation. I was contacted on 21 feb so lets see how fast the queue gets cleared. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

NP101 said:


> This waiting game is so stressful man ?




Goal is not to set expectations too high in terms of waiting time, then wait is very much bearable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

suppala.sudhir said:


> I dont know the co name..his requested for medicals. My application is also with adelaide team. I lodged on Jan 5th. Co contact on 2nd Feb, requested for spouse pte and pcc submitted on feb12. Nothing till now. CO was Farede for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


My CO also same... it seems we have to wait long time


----------



## Numair16

sultan_azam said:


> Who can translate my documents into English for me?


Thank you for your quick response Sultan!

I asked this because there is an issue with my KSA PCC. The whole PCC is in two languages i.e. English and Arabic, however the issuance date stamp is in Arabic and it is also in Hijri calendar. Moreover the stamps of issuing authority i.e. Police Officers is also in Arabic. 

I did not upload any translation with my PCC. I have already been contacted by CO and he only asked for medicals. However one of my friend who already uploaded the translation of KSA PCC was contacted by CO today asking for date to be mentioned in Gregorian calendar in the translation. 

My question is should I get the PCC translated now and ask the translator to mention issuance date stamp in Gregorian calendar? Or should I just leave it for now because CO did not ask for translation? I dont want another CO contact asking for translation. 

What do experts suggest?


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sounddonor said:


> My CO also same... it seems we have to wait long time


Oh is it....msg me ur contact number 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

sounddonor said:


> My CO also same... it seems we have to wait long time


Each time a new CO reviews the application so CO does not really matter.


----------



## muhsoh

andreyx108b said:


> Goal is not to set expectations too high in terms of waiting time, then wait is very much bearable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true. The more you take it on your head, the more painful it becomes. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Thank you for your quick response Sultan!
> 
> I asked this because there is an issue with my KSA PCC. The whole PCC is in two languages i.e. English and Arabic, however the issuance date stamp is in Arabic and it is also in Hijri calendar. Moreover the stamps of issuing authority i.e. Police Officers is also in Arabic.
> 
> I did not upload any translation with my PCC. I have already been contacted by CO and he only asked for medicals. However one of my friend who already uploaded the translation of KSA PCC was contacted by CO today asking for date to be mentioned in Gregorian calendar in the translation.
> 
> My question is should I get the PCC translated now and ask the translator to mention issuance date stamp in Gregorian calendar? Or should I just leave it for now because CO did not ask for translation? I dont want another CO contact asking for translation.
> 
> What do experts suggest?


not an expert, but i think it will be better to get the document translated and date mentioned as per Gregorian calendar, provide them the translated document as DIBP officers wont be able to relate with Arabic language, even if they do, all the supporting documents for issuing visa should be in a language official accepted by DIBP


----------



## maxibawa

Hi All,

I had taken my PTE exam in october 2015, but got Invite in March 2017. I had sent the PTE scores in Oct 2015 to DIBP. 
Now do i have to resend them the scores?? Please guide


----------



## manpan18

sultan_azam said:


> Numair16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your quick response Sultan!
> 
> I asked this because there is an issue with my KSA PCC. The whole PCC is in two languages i.e. English and Arabic, however the issuance date stamp is in Arabic and it is also in Hijri calendar. Moreover the stamps of issuing authority i.e. Police Officers is also in Arabic.
> 
> I did not upload any translation with my PCC. I have already been contacted by CO and he only asked for medicals. However one of my friend who already uploaded the translation of KSA PCC was contacted by CO today asking for date to be mentioned in Gregorian calendar in the translation.
> 
> My question is should I get the PCC translated now and ask the translator to mention issuance date stamp in Gregorian calendar? Or should I just leave it for now because CO did not ask for translation? I dont want another CO contact asking for translation.
> 
> What do experts suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> not an expert, but i think it will be better to get the document translated and date mentioned as per Gregorian calendar, provide them the translated document as DIBP officers wont be able to relate with Arabic language, even if they do, all the supporting documents for issuing visa should be in a language official accepted by DIBP
Click to expand...

While I agree with Sultan, common sense says that the CO will "check" the box for PCC before deciding what documents are missing and the next CO will simply see that the box for PCC is already checked. Unless they have a rule where two COs verify all details. I would wait for the CO to ask for it if I was in your place.


----------



## manpan18

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had taken my PTE exam in october 2015, but got Invite in March 2017. I had sent the PTE scores in Oct 2015 to DIBP.
> Now do i have to resend them the scores?? Please guide


You should simply quote the reference number and upload the report with the application.


----------



## Numair16

manpan18 said:


> While I agree with Sultan, common sense says that the CO will "check" the box for PCC before deciding what documents are missing and the next CO will simply see that the box for PCC is already checked. Unless they have a rule where two COs verify all details. I would wait for the CO to ask for it if I was in your place.


Thank you for your response.

Another detail which I missed in my previous post; I uploaded the front and the backside of the PCC. The backside is completely written in english and the date is also mentioned in Gregorian on the backside however the backside is handwritten and there is not stamp or signature from the authorities on the backside, it contains my details and my finger prints. 

What do you suggest now?


----------



## Phattu_tota

ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


Many congrats !


----------



## Numair16

sultan_azam said:


> not an expert, but i think it will be better to get the document translated and date mentioned as per Gregorian calendar, provide them the translated document as DIBP officers wont be able to relate with Arabic language, even if they do, all the supporting documents for issuing visa should be in a language official accepted by DIBP


Thank you for your response.

Another detail which I missed in my previous post; I uploaded the front and the backside of the PCC. The backside is completely written in english and the date is also mentioned in Gregorian on the backside however the backside is handwritten and there is not stamp or signature from the authorities on the backside, it contains my details and my finger prints. 

What do you suggest now?


----------



## manpan18

Numair16 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> not an expert, but i think it will be better to get the document translated and date mentioned as per Gregorian calendar, provide them the translated document as DIBP officers wont be able to relate with Arabic language, even if they do, all the supporting documents for issuing visa should be in a language official accepted by DIBP
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Another detail which I missed in my previous post; I uploaded the front and the backside of the PCC. The backside is completely written in english and the date is also mentioned in Gregorian on the backside however the backside is handwritten and there is not stamp or signature from the authorities on the backside, it contains my details and my finger prints.
> 
> What do you suggest now?
Click to expand...

Good enough I would say.


----------



## sultan_azam

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had taken my PTE exam in october 2015, but got Invite in March 2017. I had sent the PTE scores in Oct 2015 to DIBP.
> Now do i have to resend them the scores?? Please guide


resending not required, even if you do, a message will appear that report has been already sent to DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Another detail which I missed in my previous post; I uploaded the front and the backside of the PCC. The backside is completely written in english and the date is also mentioned in Gregorian on the backside however the backside is handwritten and there is not stamp or signature from the authorities on the backside, it contains my details and my finger prints.
> 
> What do you suggest now?


can that be treated as authentic document from KSA authority, i mean if you just see the back side


----------



## sreeneshkamath

guys any updates on 263111 ceiling heard they are still giving direct grants to few and some of them been told it's reached the ceiling and need to wait till july 1st week.

how do i get more information on this?

TIA


----------



## indergill

sreeneshkamath said:


> guys any updates on 263111 ceiling heard they are still giving direct grants to few and some of them been told it's reached the ceiling and need to wait till july 1st week.
> 
> how do i get more information on this?
> 
> TIA




Isn't ceiling is for invites? Not with visa applications


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

re-quota: there is a chance that they will reach visa quota for the year and delay mails will start flowing out...


----------



## Numair16

sultan_azam said:


> can that be treated as authentic document from KSA authority, i mean if you just see the back side


it looks like an authentic document from KSA authority, everything is written in English + Arabic so that makes it a document issued by an Arab country and emblem of KSA police is also printed on the top with the heading 'Criminal Clearance Certificate'. I guess that makes it look like a document from KSA authority.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

indergill said:


> Isn't ceiling is for invites? Not with visa applications
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get the grant soon.....:fingerscrossed::fish:


----------



## sreeneshkamath

is there someone whom i can send my roles and responsibilities letter inputs to identify i'm on correct path? i'v been waiting for long time. looking for some inputs....


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> it looks like an authentic document from KSA authority, everything is written in English + Arabic so that makes it a document issued by an Arab country and emblem of KSA police is also printed on the top with the heading 'Criminal Clearance Certificate'. I guess that makes it look like a document from KSA authority.


based on what you say it seems to suffice the requirements.


----------



## sounddonor

Numair16 said:


> Each time a new CO reviews the application so CO does not really matter.


One of my friend got 2 CO request from this CO  he is waiting since 4 months


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Tenancy agreement as relationship evidence*

Hi guys

While lodging visa yesterday, I noticed a drop down 'tenancy agreement' under 'Relationship proof'

Now I have a UK tenancy agreement which I can notarise from India

Question is - 

1.) Is it okay for UK tenancy agreement to be notarised in India?

2.) Will the be an overkill? I already uploaded Marriage certi, photos, and passports displaying name.
If not, I will upload today - I have it ready anyway.


----------



## manpan18

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> While lodging visa yesterday, I noticed a drop down 'tenancy agreement' under 'Relationship proof'
> 
> Now I have a UK tenancy agreement which I can notarise from India
> 
> Question is -
> 
> 1.) Is it okay for UK tenancy agreement to be notarised in India?
> 
> 2.) Will the be an overkill? I already uploaded Marriage certi, photos, and passports displaying name.
> If not, I will upload today - I have it ready anyway.


You don't have to provide everything in the drop down. Marriage certificate and passport should be fine.


----------



## katts007

andreyx108b said:


> re-quota: there is a chance that they will reach visa quota for the year and delay mails will start flowing out...



Sounds scary.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

manpan18 said:


> You don't have to provide everything in the drop down. Marriage certificate and passport should be fine.


Yes agreed.

I guess I got overwhelmed by the (few) COs of late who are asking for more documents despite people providing marriage certi and passports..


----------



## sprakash85

andreyx108b said:


> re-quota: there is a chance that they will reach visa quota for the year and delay mails will start flowing out...


What does that mean? A delay in getting grant letters 

189 lodge 2nd Feb, CO contact 18th Feb for medicals, medicals uploaded 27th Feb and IP. GRANT ---- WAITING


----------



## sameen

*Saudia PCC*

Hi Numair,

I am trying to get Saudi PCC and following the link Letter of Endorsement for Police Clearance Certificate from Pakistan Embassy ~ Life in Saudi Arabia

Please tell me if I am following the correct procedure.

Thank you!




Numair16 said:


> it looks like an authentic document from KSA authority, everything is written in English + Arabic so that makes it a document issued by an Arab country and emblem of KSA police is also printed on the top with the heading 'Criminal Clearance Certificate'. I guess that makes it look like a document from KSA authority.


----------



## muhsoh

andreyx108b said:


> re-quota: there is a chance that they will reach visa quota for the year and delay mails will start flowing out...


Never heard of this... it was always invitation quotas that have ceiling, and based on invitations, visas are issued... yes for 263111, invitation ceiling has been reached, but visa ceiling?? can someone reconfirm?


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> it looks like an authentic document from KSA authority, everything is written in English + Arabic so that makes it a document issued by an Arab country and emblem of KSA police is also printed on the top with the heading 'Criminal Clearance Certificate'. I guess that makes it look like a document from KSA authority.


hmmm, DIBP may consider if it so


----------



## sultan_azam

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> While lodging visa yesterday, I noticed a drop down 'tenancy agreement' under 'Relationship proof'
> 
> Now I have a UK tenancy agreement which I can notarise from India
> 
> Question is -
> 
> 1.) Is it okay for UK tenancy agreement to be notarised in India?
> 
> 2.) Will the be an overkill? I already uploaded Marriage certi, photos, and passports displaying name.
> If not, I will upload today - I have it ready anyway.


why ??? arent you giving enough documents ???


----------



## sreeneshkamath

keep your finger crossed - we have another round on April 12 - hopefully we get through.


----------



## andreyx108b

muhsoh said:


> Never heard of this... it was always invitation quotas that have ceiling, and based on invitations, visas are issued... yes for 263111, invitation ceiling has been reached, but visa ceiling?? can someone reconfirm?


every year there is a few people who keep saying: it is not true. The fact that you did not hear about it does not make this untrue. 

Search the forum - if you have doubts.


----------



## Numair16

sameen said:


> Hi Numair,
> 
> I am trying to get Saudi PCC and following the link Letter of Endorsement for Police Clearance Certificate from Pakistan Embassy ~ Life in Saudi Arabia
> 
> Please tell me if I am following the correct procedure.
> 
> Thank you!


Where are you located at?

I got it from Jeddah Consulate. It was very easy, there is no fee. You just have to get your NICOP and Passport copy attested from the embassy/consulate. After that you can fill in the form and get the letter same day. Next you have to get this letter attested from MOFA.


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> every year there is a few people who keep saying: it is not true. The fact that you did not hear about it does not make this untrue.
> 
> Search the forum - if you have doubts.


Is this information present on any official site? I also thought that the ceiling was for invites only.


----------



## rvd

Phattu_tota said:


> Yes agreed.
> 
> I guess I got overwhelmed by the (few) COs of late who are asking for more documents despite people providing marriage certi and passports..


Generally CO asks for more supporting documents for more recent marriages. So you can be prepared accordingly.


----------



## sultan_azam

muhsoh said:


> Never heard of this... it was always invitation quotas that have ceiling, and based on invitations, visas are issued... yes for 263111, invitation ceiling has been reached, but visa ceiling?? can someone reconfirm?


we heard such news in April/May last year... some1 we know had to wait for ceilings to reopen in July and then visa was granted


----------



## Phattu_tota

rvd said:


> Generally CO asks for more supporting documents for more recent marriages. So you can be prepared accordingly.





sultan_azam said:


> why ??? arent you giving enough documents ???


I am..saw a couple of cases when it was asked despite marriage certificate was shared. 

But yes now I recall that was for more recent cases. So I will hold onto this.

Thanks.


----------



## Numair16

sultan_azam said:


> we heard such news in April/May last year... some1 we know had to wait for ceilings to reopen in July and then visa was granted


Does that happen for specific professions or all professions?


----------



## manpan18

indergill said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys any updates on 263111 ceiling heard they are still giving direct grants to few and some of them been told it's reached the ceiling and need to wait till july 1st week.
> 
> how do i get more information on this?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't ceiling is for invites? Not with visa applications
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's is my understanding too. 263111 ceiling has almost reached and I am counting on my invite. I delayed my application by over a month because I was getting all documents in advance including PCC, Medical, Marriage certificate etc. Invite was on 15 Feb. Applied on 20 March. Finger crossed!


----------



## sounddonor

Guys, when will be software eng ceiling getting completed?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sounddonor said:


> Guys, when will be software eng ceiling getting completed?


here is your list. you got fare chance in April.

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5662	5198eace:


----------



## sreeneshkamath

is there anyone whom i could reach to validate the roles and responsibility letter i have?


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> Is this information present on any official site? I also thought that the ceiling was for invites only.


Google it up, not sure if it is present on official site. 

The ceiling is ceiling it has nothing to do with visa issuing process. 

There is an immigration plan for a year, it specifies number of visas which can be issued during the year. If the limit had been reached, the delay mail is going out to people waiting - there are 100s of posts on the forum about it. The e-mails had been sent in 2014, 2015, 2016 - and they may go out again this year.


----------



## manpan18

sreeneshkamath said:


> is there anyone whom i could reach to validate the roles and responsibility letter i have?


What's your nominated profession?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

manpan18 said:


> What's your nominated profession?


2631	Computer Network Professionals.

263111.

thanks


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> Google it up, not sure if it is present on official site.
> 
> The ceiling is ceiling it has nothing to do with visa issuing process.
> 
> There is an immigration plan for a year, it specifies number of visas which can be issued during the year. If the limit had been reached, the delay mail is going out to people waiting - there are 100s of posts on the forum about it. The e-mails had been sent in 2014, 2015, 2016 - and they may go out again this year.


I just checked on forums, it seems true. I just hope it does not happen this time around.


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> Google it up, not sure if it is present on official site.
> 
> The ceiling is ceiling it has nothing to do with visa issuing process.
> 
> There is an immigration plan for a year, it specifies number of visas which can be issued during the year. If the limit had been reached, the delay mail is going out to people waiting - there are 100s of posts on the forum about it. The e-mails had been sent in 2014, 2015, 2016 - and they may go out again this year.


btw does that happen for specific occupations or for the whole subclass 189?


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Numair16 said:


> I just checked on forums, it seems true. I just hope it does not happen this time around.


Can you please share the link where you checked..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

suppala.sudhir said:


> Can you please share the link where you checked..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Here is one example:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sponse-getting-google-page-ranking-190-a.html


----------



## manpan18

sreeneshkamath said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your nominated profession?
> 
> 
> 
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals.
> 
> 263111.
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

PMed you


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> btw does that happen for specific occupations or for the whole subclass 189?


has no relation to anzscos.


----------



## ramvijay

sultan_azam said:


> i am checking my immiaccount, i have similar scenario, two companies, i see below mentioned documents uploaded there
> 
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 1. Employer Reference Letter - PC
> 2. Employer Reference Letter - CC
> 3. Service Certificate - PC
> 4. Service Certificate - CC
> 5. Bank Statement in line with payslip(s)
> 
> *Tax Document*
> 1. Form 16 AY 2009 TO 10
> 2. Form 16 AY 2010 TO 11
> 3. ITR AY 2011 TO 12
> 4. Form 16 AY 2012 TO 13
> 5. Form 16 AY 2013 TO 14 Part A
> 6. Form 16 AY 2013 TO 14 Part B
> 7. Form 16 AY 2014 TO 15 Part A
> 8. Form 16 AY 2014 TO 15 Part B
> 8. Form 16 AY 2015 TO 16 Part A
> 9. Form 16 AY 2015 TO 16 Part B
> 
> *PaySlip*
> 1. Pay Slip - CC at interval of 4 months
> 2. Pay Slip - PC - random
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 1. Engineer Australia Skill Assessment Letter
> 
> you can skip joining letter, relieving letter



Sultan,
Regarding *5. Bank Statement in line with payslip(s)*
I retrieved my bank statements from 2010 to till date in a single PDF file. Shall I just upload the file or should highlight the salary from all the months in the file???

Regarding *Tax Document*
1. Have downloaded all Form 26AS - Can I merge all the docs into a single PDF file??

2. Have Form 16s for all 7 years. *2011 and 2012 Form16s are black and white .* Other Form 16s are in colour(TRACES) .
*Two questions here :*
I should get attested in Year 2011 and 2012 Form 16 and merge it with other year's Form16. Correct me if I am wrong.
Digitally signed part in Form16 is not validated properly. Do I have to worry about it??


----------



## andreyx108b

suppala.sudhir said:


> Can you please share the link where you checked..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


thats the same story every year  "i dont believe"


----------



## suppala.sudhir

andreyx108b said:


> thats the same story every year  "i dont believe"


I think that is for 190 not for 189

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

andreyx108b said:


> thats the same story every year  "i dont believe"


hahahah... Nobody wants to hear bad stories


----------



## andreyx108b

suppala.sudhir said:


> I think that is for 190 not for 189
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


no problems - you are free to believe anything you like  

does not change the facts though


----------



## suppala.sudhir

andreyx108b said:


> no problems - you are free to believe anything you like
> 
> does not change the facts though


True  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ramvijay said:


> Sultan,
> Regarding *5. Bank Statement in line with payslip(s)*
> I retrieved my bank statements from 2010 to till date in a single PDF file. Shall I just upload the file or should highlight the salary from all the months in the file???
> 
> Regarding *Tax Document*
> 1. Have downloaded all Form 26AS - Can I merge all the docs into a single PDF file??
> 
> 2. Have Form 16s for all 7 years. *2011 and 2012 Form16s are black and white .* Other Form 16s are in colour(TRACES) .
> *Two questions here :*
> I should get attested in Year 2011 and 2012 Form 16 and merge it with other year's Form16. Correct me if I am wrong.
> Digitally signed part in Form16 is not validated properly. Do I have to worry about it??


1. if possible, highlight the salary credit entry, it will be easy for case officer to co-relate

2. my ITR and form 16 are also black and white, few have signature, few have digital signature, it worked as it is, no attestation


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Query pertaining to Form 80 and 1221*

Dear All,

Can any one provide feedback if we have to submit form 80 nd 1221 for both primary as well as secondary applicant. I am the primary applicant and I have filled form 80 for myself and form 1221 for my spouse.

I only have one daughter who is now 9 months old. Can someone clarify if both forms are required for both individuals.

Regards,
Sarwar


----------



## shrinivaskk

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> While lodging visa yesterday, I noticed a drop down 'tenancy agreement' under 'Relationship proof'
> 
> Now I have a UK tenancy agreement which I can notarise from India
> 
> Question is -
> 
> 1.) Is it okay for UK tenancy agreement to be notarised in India?
> 
> 2.) Will the be an overkill? I already uploaded Marriage certi, photos, and passports displaying name.
> If not, I will upload today - I have it ready anyway.


As per the Notary Act 1952, Notary can only authorize the information validated by the Constitution of India. 
However, many notaries either don't know this or don't follow this religiously. 

Now about the overkill - Yes, definitely its an overkill. 
But still if u want to give any further evidence, just provide an Insurance copy (Health or Life Insurance). 
It should suffice. 

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can any one provide feedback if we have to submit form 80 nd 1221 for both primary as well as secondary applicant. I am the primary applicant and I have filled form 80 for myself and form 1221 for my spouse.
> 
> I only have one daughter who is now 9 months old. Can someone clarify if both forms are required for both individuals.
> 
> Regards,
> Sarwar


Its required for all the applicants who are 18yrs of age. Else not required.


----------



## andreyx108b

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can any one provide feedback if we have to submit form 80 nd 1221 for both primary as well as secondary applicant. I am the primary applicant and I have filled form 80 for myself and form 1221 for my spouse.
> 
> I only have one daughter who is now 9 months old. Can someone clarify if both forms are required for both individuals.
> 
> Regards,
> Sarwar


both for both. :tea:

under 18, not required.


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> has no relation to anzscos.


That is a major setback to my hopes of getting a grant soon  anyway as long as we see grants flowing I ll keep my hopes high!


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> That is a major setback to my hopes of getting a grant soon  anyway as long as we see grants flowing I ll keep my hopes high!


last three years these delay mails came in May/June so plenty of time for you to get a grant


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> has no relation to anzscos.


Actually I checked Immi Tracker as well. Some people received grants in April, May and even June despite other people getting delay letters. This made me think that it might only be for some anzscos.


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> last three years these delay mails came in May/June so plenty of time for you to get a grant


Haha! Thanks mate for finally giving me some hope!


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> Actually I checked Immi Tracker as well. Some people received grants in April, May and even June despite other people getting delay letters. This made me think that it might only be for some anzscos.


yes, thats a fact too, not everyone got delay mails - it seems like there is some priority but what is based on is not clear, defo not anzsco, maybe date of submission was playing a role, but these are just my guesses.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

So as per Immitracker, which lets say represents 10% of visas applied, 28 civil engineers has been granted visa since 1st July 2016 till now. so 100% will be 280 people under civil engineer code may have received grant from July16 to now.

Quota for civil engineers is 2174 this year. so looking at this i am hopeful but what worries me is that they may have overall quota for year 2017, if filled, they will not process remaining applications till July 17. do we have any statistics on that?


----------



## taylorman

andreyx108b said:


> yes, thats a fact too, not everyone got delay mails - it seems like there is some priority but what is based on is not clear, defo not anzsco, maybe date of submission was playing a role, but these are just my guesses.


I believe this would fall under cease and cap arrangements. For more info check this:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/CapandCease.


----------



## andreyx108b

taylorman said:


> I believe this would fall under cease and cap arrangements. For more info check this:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/CapandCease.


no. thats unrelated to delay mails.


----------



## Numair16

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> So as per Immitracker, which lets say represents 10% of visas applied, 28 civil engineers has been granted visa since 1st July 2016 till now. so 100% will be 280 people under civil engineer code may have received grant from July16 to now.
> 
> Quota for civil engineers is 2174 this year. so looking at this i am hopeful but what worries me is that they may have overall quota for year 2017, if filled, they will not process remaining applications till July 17. do we have any statistics on that?


Grants continued to flow till June 2016 for some people while some people were getting delay letters at the same time. So nothing can be said with certainty. 

After considering so many patterns and statistics during the last 2 weeks I have arrived at this conclusion that no one can say anything about visa grants with certainty so just chill out and hope for the best.


----------



## manpan18

So for 2631 the current status shows:
Ceiling/Limit: 1426
Invitation Issued: 1482
Obviously because not all invites convert to grant. From pas experience, does anyone know if more invites will be issued in the coming rounds? How far above the ceiling limits do the invites go?


----------



## sameen

Do you mean getting the letter of endorsement for police clearance from embassy, getting it attested by MOFA and then go to designated Police Office.

Correct?




Numair16 said:


> Where are you located at?
> 
> I got it from Jeddah Consulate. It was very easy, there is no fee. You just have to get your NICOP and Passport copy attested from the embassy/consulate. After that you can fill in the form and get the letter same day. Next you have to get this letter attested from MOFA.


----------



## Numair16

sameen said:


> Do you mean getting the letter of endorsement for police clearance from embassy, getting it attested by MOFA and then go to designated Police Office.
> 
> Correct?


Firstly you have to go to the Pakistan Embassy/Consulate for the letter of endorsement you need the following documents for this letter. 

1. Attested copy of NICOP (You can get it attested from the embassy/consulate)
2. Attested copy of Passport (You can get it attested from the embassy/consulate)
3. A copy of Iqama with translation
4. A document showing proof of whatever reason you are applying for PCC (you can use the invite letter for this, I used the same)

You ll have to fill in a form and you can get the letter from embassy/consulate on the same day.

Next day you have to go to MOFA for attestation of this letter. For attestation you have to pay 30 SAR fee online on MOFA website. Go to MOFA office early in the morning because queues are long. You can get the letter attested from MOFA in one day.

After that you have to submit this letter to the criminal evidence office/police station (you can take your company PRO with you, it will really help you). They will ask for the letter of endorsement and to fill in a form. After submission of this you can get the PCC within a week time. 

Hope this clears everything.


----------



## pun83

Hi Guys
Have a question here. I myself hold my Australian PR having obtained so a couple of years back. Post that I got married, as my wife and me are still offshore so we decided to apply a PR instead of a spouse visa. We have filed the visa about a week back and have had CO contact enquiring as to why I (the husband) has been shown as a non migrating dependent (am assuming here the spouse is defaulted into a non migrating dependent). What should be my reply in this instance?

No where in the visa application was there a place for me to disclose my Australian visa status. Hence I am a non migrating individual in this instance. 

Any comments or past experiences to share?


----------



## manpan18

pun83 said:


> Hi Guys
> Have a question here. I myself hold my Australian PR having obtained so a couple of years back. Post that I got married, as my wife and me are still offshore so we decided to apply a PR instead of a spouse visa. We have filed the visa about a week back and have had CO contact enquiring as to why I (the husband) has been shown as a non migrating dependent (am assuming here the spouse is defaulted into a non migrating dependent). What should be my reply in this instance?
> 
> No where in the visa application was there a place for me to disclose my Australian visa status. Hence I am a non migrating individual in this instance.
> 
> Any comments or past experiences to share?


Question: Is the CO aware that you already have a PR? If no, then he/she is simply asking why you are listed as non-migrating dependant as it is uncommon. If CO is aware of your PR then it will be different. I would suggest that you be honest and state what you stated here. CO would understand and I guess will make necessary changes in your application if needed.


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations Mate



ssivagct said:


> Guys , I am glad to inform that My 189 Visa has been granted today(Myself, Spouse & Kid)! Waiting is over finally!
> 
> I wish, All the very best everyone in the forum who are waiting for their grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Software Engineer with 65 Points:
> 
> PTE (10 points): 1st Nov 2016
> PCC (Malaysia): 22 Nov 2016
> ACS (10 Points): 1st Dec 2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> PCC (India) : 24-01-2017
> Lodged application (All Docs uploaded except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017:
> PCC (Australia) : 23 Jan 2017
> CO contact for Medicals: 15th Feb 2017 (Adelaide)
> Medicals Done: 17th Feb 2017
> Medical results forwarded to DIBP: 21st Feb 2017
> Grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT Now


----------



## vikaschandra

sprakash85 said:


> What does that mean? A delay in getting grant letters
> 
> 189 lodge 2nd Feb, CO contact 18th Feb for medicals, medicals uploaded 27th Feb and IP. GRANT ---- WAITING


Each programme year has limited number of visas to be issued under each visa category. This has been observed that by the end of April the quota starts to get exhausted which would mean that no more grants would be sent out until the new quota for visa is released by June. During this time when delay emails are sent out the cases are not put on hold rather the processing keeps happening at the backend and as soon as the new limit is announced the grants gush through to applicants waiting.

You can check this on 2015 thread where similar thing happened last year.


----------



## vikaschandra

muhsoh said:


> Never heard of this... it was always invitation quotas that have ceiling, and based on invitations, visas are issued... yes for 263111, invitation ceiling has been reached, but visa ceiling?? can someone reconfirm?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7234986-post2261.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7241346-post2292.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7247634-post391.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7249138-post2324.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7249274-post2327.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7248906-post2319.html

Here you go some cases out of many many more which was shared last year and the year before...


----------



## vikaschandra

Numair16 said:


> btw does that happen for specific occupations or for the whole subclass 189?


it impacts different visa subclass.. 189, 190 maybe others too.


----------



## vikaschandra

taylorman said:


> I believe this would fall under cease and cap arrangements. For more info check this:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/CapandCease.


it would not fall under cap and cease.. if I am not mistaken it would go under cap and queue


----------



## NP101

Does your visa processing time start when you lodge your visa or in the day of Co allocation??


----------



## Asalehin

*Grant pending*

Hi Team, 

Hope you are going well ~

Me and my partner were on 485 TR before..

We have submitted my 189 application for 2613 on 18.1.2017 

Most of the documents were submitted, 19th Jan 

Mine: 

ACS 
Passport
PTE 
FORM 80 
FORM 1221 
Medical done last year 28th Feb 2016 (was not required) 
Defacto certificate. 
Joint bank account statement
PCC -AFP
PCC-Oversease
CV


Partner : (Currently in South Korea)

Passport
FORM 80 
FORM 1221 
Medical done last year 22th Feb 2016(was not required) 
IELTS
PCC -AFP
PCC-Oversease
CV


1st CO contact : 8.2.2017 asking for Certified copy of Passport for both of us and my AFP PCC again. Which we submitted on 10.2.2017.

2n CO contact : "Please be advised that the Australian Federal Police clearance document provided for yourself does not meet our requirements. Please refer to our request letter and information on our website about how to apply for the correct AFP clearance."

Pretty much asking for correct AFP pcc as I have mistakenly submitted (NSW National Police Checks Online- which is not the correct one). However I reapplied for AFP PCC last night, will upload it into Immi account as soon as i receive that. 

Once I submit the AFP PCC how long it will take us to get the grant? would there be another 2 months of wait or ...

Thank you & wish you all the best


----------



## djthevj

Anyone got the grant today ?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

The only thing i believe here is that, situation which arise at the year end - they do process limited amount visa's though it has exceeded the ceiling looking at past few years data. again this may not be accurate and depends on the person who handle the case. if they let go and you got your luck flying high - you may get the visa soon or wait will go long as July 2017. Hope for the best.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Asalehin said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Hope you are going well ~
> 
> Me and my partner were on 485 TR before..
> 
> We have submitted my 189 application for 2613 on 18.1.2017
> 
> Most of the documents were submitted, 19th Jan
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ACS
> Passport
> PTE
> FORM 80
> FORM 1221
> Medical done last year 28th Feb 2016 (was not required)
> Defacto certificate.
> Joint bank account statement
> PCC -AFP
> PCC-Oversease
> CV
> 
> 
> Partner : (Currently in South Korea)
> 
> Passport
> FORM 80
> FORM 1221
> Medical done last year 22th Feb 2016(was not required)
> IELTS
> PCC -AFP
> PCC-Oversease
> CV
> 
> 
> 1st CO contact : 8.2.2017 asking for Certified copy of Passport for both of us and my AFP PCC again. Which we submitted on 10.2.2017.
> 
> 2n CO contact : "Please be advised that the Australian Federal Police clearance document provided for yourself does not meet our requirements. Please refer to our request letter and information on our website about how to apply for the correct AFP clearance."
> 
> Pretty much asking for correct AFP pcc as I have mistakenly submitted (NSW National Police Checks Online- which is not the correct one). However I reapplied for AFP PCC last night, will upload it into Immi account as soon as i receive that.
> 
> Once I submit the AFP PCC how long it will take us to get the grant? would there be another 2 months of wait or ...
> 
> Thank you & wish you all the best



I guess it should not taking long from there. opcorn:


----------



## sounddonor

I already made my mind to wait until July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

NP101 said:


> Does your visa processing time start when you lodge your visa or in the day of Co allocation??


From the day visa is lodged


----------



## NP101

vikaschandra said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your visa processing time start when you lodge your visa or in the day of Co allocation??
> 
> 
> 
> From the day visa is lodged
Click to expand...

Let's see then mine lodged on 1st Feb Co contacted for a doc after 3 weeks, status changed to "assessment in progress"
hope to get the Grant before the end of April


----------



## jas81

I lodged my application for 189(261312, invited on march 1st) on march 20th with the help of my agent . CO (Raelene, GSM Adleide)contacted me today for more information 

health assessment for all(generated hap id after visa lodge and completed medicals on march 24th, status still says 'Examination in Progress'

For me and spouse : PCC (i have got PCC yesterday, yet to upload)

For my daughter : certified copy of birth certificate (although I had attached the colored copy of original for both kids) 

For spouse : resume, Form 80 and form 1221


----------



## ImSangram

sultan_azam said:


> i am checking my immiaccount, i have similar scenario, two companies, i see below mentioned documents uploaded there
> 
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 1. Employer Reference Letter - PC
> 2. Employer Reference Letter - CC
> 3. Service Certificate - PC
> 4. Service Certificate - CC
> 5. Bank Statement in line with payslip(s)
> 
> *Tax Document*
> 1. Form 16 AY 2009 TO 10
> 2. Form 16 AY 2010 TO 11
> 3. ITR AY 2011 TO 12
> 4. Form 16 AY 2012 TO 13
> 5. Form 16 AY 2013 TO 14 Part A
> 6. Form 16 AY 2013 TO 14 Part B
> 7. Form 16 AY 2014 TO 15 Part A
> 8. Form 16 AY 2014 TO 15 Part B
> 8. Form 16 AY 2015 TO 16 Part A
> 9. Form 16 AY 2015 TO 16 Part B
> 
> *PaySlip*
> 1. Pay Slip - CC at interval of 4 months
> 2. Pay Slip - PC - random
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> 1. Engineer Australia Skill Assessment Letter
> 
> you can skip joining letter, relieving letter


Hi sultan,
Thanks for brief answer.

Do I need to merge documents for both the companies in a single doc?
For ex. Myname_salary_slips_2010-2017.pdf
Myname_bank_statements_2010-2017.pdf
Also, can I create a single doc containing all form 16 and ITR-V or do I need to create separate files the way u have shown it?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ImSangram said:


> Hi sultan,
> Thanks for brief answer.
> 
> Do I need to merge documents for both the companies in a single doc?
> For ex. Myname_salary_slips_2010-2017.pdf
> Myname_bank_statements_2010-2017.pdf
> Also, can I create a single doc containing all form 16 and ITR-V or do I need to create separate files the way u have shown it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


keep seperate document for the two companies

i think it is better to keep form 16 seperately.. .you can upload 60 documents for yourself so you can plan how to....


----------



## namitc

Hello,

I am planning to get my wife's ACS assessment done under code 2631. She has a bachelor's degree in Electronics engineering but does not have any work experience years to show. She got 7-above in all sections in IELTS. Would her assessment still be positive so that I may fetch 5 more points?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to get my wife's ACS assessment done under code 2631. She has a bachelor's degree in Electronics engineering but does not have any work experience years to show. She got 7-above in all sections in IELTS. Would her assessment still be positive so that I may fetch 5 more points?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I guess minimum 3 years work experience is required to do acs assessment.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rndxpert

*Got Direct Grant*

Thank you everyone for your great support.

I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:

I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## ImSangram

rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations mate !👌

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats Dear, wish you best of luck for future



rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## manpan18

rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats! What was your job code?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.



Congrats Mate.:cheer2:


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats bro 😊👍

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulation mate...


----------



## Peppe91o

Hey guys I have a question if someone could answer.
How I wrote few days ago I ha 55 points at the moment:
Age:30
Bachelor degree:15
Ielts:10
Occupation 233111 chemical engineer 
Today tho I hat a doubt if I could claim 5 more points.
Two Years ago I stopped my studies in Italy to partecipate an undergraduate study abroad program, so I came in Australia at university of Sydney to study chemical engineer for two semesters, at the end of the year I have got my transcripts comprensive of two interneships in chemical engineer.
Anyone knows if I could claim those points?
Thanks guys!!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Peppe91o said:


> Hey guys I have a question if someone could answer.
> How I wrote few days ago I ha 55 points at the moment:
> Age:30
> Bachelor degree:15
> Ielts:10
> Occupation 233111 chemical engineer
> Today tho I hat a doubt if I could claim 5 more points.
> Two Years ago I stopped my studies in Italy to partecipate an undergraduate study abroad program, so I came in Australia at university of Sydney to study chemical engineer for two semesters, at the end of the year I have got my transcripts comprensive of two interneships in chemical engineer.
> Anyone knows if I could claim those points?
> Thanks guys!!


Hey you can give a try to better your IELTS score or you may go for PTE which is very easy to crack and get 20 instead of 10 - so you'll have additional 10 points.


----------



## djthevj

manpan18 said:


> Congrats! What was your job code?


Your score as well.


----------



## CivilEngineer2016

*Form 1221*



jas81 said:


> I lodged my application for 189(261312, invited on march 1st) on march 20th with the help of my agent . CO (Raelene, GSM Adleide)contacted me today for more information
> 
> health assessment for all(generated hap id after visa lodge and completed medicals on march 24th, status still says 'Examination in Progress'
> 
> For me and spouse : PCC (i have got PCC yesterday, yet to upload)
> 
> For my daughter : certified copy of birth certificate (although I had attached the colored copy of original for both kids)
> 
> For spouse : resume, Form 80 and form 1221


Does your CO requested form 1221 or you just uploading that? Is it necessary to submit form 1221? Am bit confused because my agent says form 80 is enough and form 1221 is not requiered since all the informations are almost same in both.


----------



## CivilEngineer2016

rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats for your visa approval!!! Just a curious to know whether you upload all documents upfront including medicals and PCC upfront before visa payment? Did you also submit form 1221 along with form 80? I have heard that visa approval will be direct grant and fast approval if all docs are uploaded upfront, is that true from your experience?


----------



## sarwarhusain

*I hope this doesnt apply on 190 stream*



Numair16 said:


> Grants continued to flow till June 2016 for some people while some people were getting delay letters at the same time. So nothing can be said with certainty.
> 
> After considering so many patterns and statistics during the last 2 weeks I have arrived at this conclusion that no one can say anything about visa grants with certainty so just chill out and hope for the best.


I hope this doesnt apply on 190 stream, as they are ceiling independent.


----------



## vikaschandra

sarwarhusain said:


> I hope this doesnt apply on 190 stream, as they are ceiling independent.


Nope it does apply for 190 too. Check my previous post where i have provided links from 190 applicants too mentioning about delay emails


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Today I called DIBP, after a long wait of 48 minutes it went through.
Explained my situation as to why I was waiting for so long after VAC 2 payment? They confirmed that payment is received however the dept. revisits every case after 28 days so your 28 days have just ended so they will revisit it anytime now.

I requested to please refer my concerns to the case officer since I dont have enough time before IED to plan a visit but the lady refused politely and said we can't push them like that.


----------



## sultan_azam

rndxpert said:


> Thank you everyone for your great support.
> 
> I have got visa grant today (28-03-2017) :cheer2:
> 
> I guess its direct grant, i logged my application on 2nd March 2017 and uploaded all documents in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


congrats and good luck...


----------



## Numair16

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Today I called DIBP, after a long wait of 48 minutes it went through.
> Explained my situation as to why I was waiting for so long after VAC 2 payment? They confirmed that payment is received however the dept. revisits every case after 28 days so your 28 days have just ended so they will revisit it anytime now.
> 
> I requested to please refer my concerns to the case officer since I dont have enough time before IED to plan a visit but the lady refused politely and said we can't push them like that.


So 28 days is standard! That sounds good. 
Hopefully you ll get it with in this week IA!


----------



## lauralnk

If the CO asks you to upload any missing document and you do so, do you still have to wait for 28 days or is there a way to inform the CO about the documents uploaded?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

lauralnk said:


> If the CO asks you to upload any missing document and you do so, do you still have to wait for 28 days or is there a way to inform the CO about the documents uploaded?


You can notify the dept. by pressing :Information Provided" button on immi account or you can send an email to your GSM but if the CO doesn't look at your case before 28 days, you can't complain.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

lauralnk said:


> If the CO asks you to upload any missing document and you do so, do you still have to wait for 28 days or is there a way to inform the CO about the documents uploaded?


i think dropping a sweet mail with concerned should do. Yet again it depends how the CO look at your email.


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Issue in Immi account while uploading*



sreeneshkamath said:


> i think dropping a sweet mail with concerned should do. Yet again it depends how the CO look at your email.


Dear All,

I am facing an issue while uploading documents, at first all the document types were available when we click attach link. The drop down on the next page contains multiple types of documents which one can upload.

For eg If I click Attach link infront of Identity the next page would give me option to upload Birth Certificate, National ID card , passport and so on. Now after I have uploaded multiple docs when I click Attach link, the drop down of document type only shows the same type to upload a new document which was already uploaded before.

For eg in employment section, I uploaded Reference/Experience Letter and salary slips but now I want to add bank statement and the drop down only shows Salary slips option even when I am uploading new document.

Is this something normal?


----------



## manpan18

sarwarhusain said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think dropping a sweet mail with concerned should do. Yet again it depends how the CO look at your email.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I am facing an issue while uploading documents, at first all the document types were available when we click attach link. The drop down on the next page contains multiple types of documents which one can upload.
> 
> For eg If I click Attach link infront of Identity the next page would give me option to upload Birth Certificate, National ID card , passport and so on. Now after I have uploaded multiple docs when I click Attach link, the drop down of document type only shows the same type to upload a new document which was already uploaded before.
> 
> For eg in employment section, I uploaded Reference/Experience Letter and salary slips but now I want to add bank statement and the drop down only shows Salary slips option even when I am uploading new document.
> 
> Is this something normal?
Click to expand...

Yes normal. Go back to the previous page and click on "Add attachment" at the bottom and select the same option again.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> sarwarhusain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think dropping a sweet mail with concerned should do. Yet again it depends how the CO look at your email.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I am facing an issue while uploading documents, at first all the document types were available when we click attach link. The drop down on the next page contains multiple types of documents which one can upload.
> 
> For eg If I click Attach link infront of Identity the next page would give me option to upload Birth Certificate, National ID card , passport and so on. Now after I have uploaded multiple docs when I click Attach link, the drop down of document type only shows the same type to upload a new document which was already uploaded before.
> 
> For eg in employment section, I uploaded Reference/Experience Letter and salary slips but now I want to add bank statement and the drop down only shows Salary slips option even when I am uploading new document.
> 
> Is this something normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes normal. Go back to the previous page and click on "Add attachment" at the bottom and select the same option again.
Click to expand...

Once you click Confirm you cannot attach different type in the same upload. But you can start again. Later they will appear linked to the same section. Don't worry.


----------



## Singh1987

*waiting for invite*

Hi,

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I have one question. This 28 days time for co to get back to your application is applicable only when co asks for any document? It it correct? I am asking because my application is still in received status and if i attach any document in immiaccount then this 28 days turnaround time would be applicable?


----------



## rndxpert

CivilEngineer2016 said:


> Congrats for your visa approval!!! Just a curious to know whether you upload all documents upfront including medicals and PCC upfront before visa payment? Did you also submit form 1221 along with form 80? I have heard that visa approval will be direct grant and fast approval if all docs are uploaded upfront, is that true from your experience?


Yes I uploaded all the document, forms, PCC & medical at the time of application lodge and I called DIBP and they said, since you have uploaded all the document, your application must be decision ready and just wait for some time..

Code 263111
Score 65


----------



## sadduaks

Subscribing for waiting club


----------



## djthevj

sadduaks said:


> Subscribing for waiting club


Looking at your score, your chances seems to be high.


----------



## hasansins

djthevj said:


> Looking at your score, your chances seems to be high.


How is it related to score?


----------



## sadduaks

djthevj said:


> Looking at your score, your chances seems to be high.




Thanks for the hope but I don't think scores matter at visa stage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

djthevj said:


> Looking at your score, your chances seems to be high.




In fact I think it's more time consuming, if you claim more points that means CO has more documents to verify. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

*Status changed assessment in progress*

My status changed to assessment in progress today after medicals uploaded yesterday.

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)

ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
Age : 30 points 

Timeline

EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 AND MEDICAL )
SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH 

MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 
MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
STATUS CHANGED ; 28 MARCH 2017 TO ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS 

GRANT '; EXPECTED THIS WEEEEK


----------



## Saadi

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. I have one question. This 28 days time for co to get back to your application is applicable only when co asks for any document? It it correct? I am asking because my application is still in received status and if i attach any document in immiaccount then this 28 days turnaround time would be applicable?


The moment you upload all the requested docs before the 28 deadline. The status of your application will change to Assessment in progress. And your application is decision ready and you can get decision in no time if no further details are needed. 

In my case, when I submitted my application, the status was "Received"
When CO asked me more docs - it became "Information Requested"
When I uploaded requested info- it is now " Assessment in progress" 

So, in my point of view, these are system generated status and CO has nothing to do with it. 

I might be wrong. But , I told you from my exp. 

Good luck


----------



## Saadi

You must expect your grant before the end of next week


----------



## Saadi

sadduaks said:


> Subscribing for waiting club


Mate, if you haven't claimed any points for Exp. Grant must come before the end of this week. If you have claimed some exp. points , even then, grant must come before the end of next week, As my overseas exp was verified two days after CO contacted me. They are vigilant this time of the year


----------



## muthujumps

Hi All,

I have total 5.8years of experience. I have been paid my salary as cash throughout the period. But I have filled Incometax for last three years. I would like to claim points for my whole experience and in that case what are all documents should I provide which will ease the process.(I don't have payslips or form-16).
Kindly anyone can clarify my query. I am from India.

Let me explain my scenario in a better way.

Jun 2009 to May-2010 ---> 1 Year --> Have my experience letter from employer
Sep 2011 to Jun 2013 ---> 2 Years 9 Months --> Have my experience letter from employer
Jul 2013 to May 2016 ---> 2 Years 10 Months -->Have my experience letter from employer---> Income Tax Filed for 3 years Assessment Year ( 2014-2015, 2015-2016,2016-2017)
Nov 2014 to Apr 2016 ---> 1 Years 5 Months (Part Time I worked here) -->Have my experience letter from employer---> Income Tax Filed Assessment Year (2015-2016,2016-2017)


Assessment Year ( 2014-2015)---> Apr 2013 to Mar 2014
Assessment Year ( 2015-2016)---> Apr 2014 to Mar 2015
Assessment Year ( 2016-2017)---> Apr 2015 to Mar 2016

Based on above scenario other income tax return for 3 yrs and experience letters from employers only I have.
Kindly tell me what are other documents which is mandatory to prove that experience where I didn't have IT-Retruns filed

If anyone have format for statutory declaration, kindly provide it


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Saadi said:


> Mate, if you haven't claimed any points for Exp. Grant must come before the end of this week. If you have claimed some exp. points , even then, grant must come before the end of next week, As my overseas exp was verified two days after CO contacted me. They are vigilant this time of the year




How do you get to know that your experience has been verified? Is it coz you know someone from your company's HR or do they contact the person whom we have mentioned in the stat dec? Thanks in advance. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Saadi

arunkarthik_rk said:


> How do you get to know that your experience has been verified? Is it coz you know someone from your company's HR or do they contact the person whom we have mentioned in the stat dec? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


On my offshore employment verification, HR informed me that country AHC contacted for my details. 

The best thing is if you can keep in touch with your HR dept. Just to keep the things upright so that they won't get surprised if they are contacted and to share your employment details. 

One most important thing. AHC alwasy called the landline number provided on the letterhead of your references. They won't call any cell number or email addresses if the landlines numbers are already mentioned on the letter heads. 

So beware and keep your contact align. Because, a single glitch from the one providing verification for you would make your case complicated. 

So keep things simple and clean. 

Hope, it answers your questions. 

Saadi


----------



## sadduaks

Saadi said:


> Mate, if you haven't claimed any points for Exp. Grant must come before the end of this week. If you have claimed some exp. points , even then, grant must come before the end of next week, As my overseas exp was verified two days after CO contacted me. They are vigilant this time of the year




I have claimed maximum points for work experience and also done my work ex assessed by CPA Australia. Out of my 3 companies, for which I claimed points, 2 are publicly listed companies. Fingers crossed 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathor.17

Hi Guys,

What is the current expected time gap between visa lodge and grant for 261313 with 65 points?


----------



## rhlpillai

I received my grant today. My Visa was lodged on 21st March 2017 with 65 points under 261313.
Thanks everyone for the support and assistance.


----------



## Numair16

Saadi said:


> You must expect your grant before the end of next week


I dont know how are you predicting the grant time because I was asked for Medicals on 7th March, medicals were in progress at that time and were uploaded on 12th March, the status changed to 'Assessment in Progress' on 13th March and there has been no contact since then. 
Secondly I checked with HR, there has not been any contact from AHC. 

I think this is totally relative and varies from case to case. 

Lets just hope we get our grants soon!


----------



## sadduaks

rhlpillai said:


> I received my grant today. My Visa was lodged on 21st March 2017 with 65 points under 261313.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and assistance.




Congrats mate  that's super quick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suhaz4

*Got grant*

Friends,

I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..

The visa was processed by Adelaide team.

IED is 11 NOV 2017.

Thank all for the info shared and especially Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...


----------



## rhlpillai

Occupation Code: Software Engg. 2613
Total Points: 65
IELTS L8.5 R 9 W7 S8 -- 10 Points
Age: 32 -- 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
Exp: 10 points
EOI: 09th Feb 2017
Invite: 15th March 2017
PCC : 20th March 2017
Medical: 24th March 2017 
Visa Lodge: 21st March 2017
Grant: 28th March 2017


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Saadi said:


> On my offshore employment verification, HR informed me that country AHC contacted for my details.
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing is if you can keep in touch with your HR dept. Just to keep the things upright so that they won't get surprised if they are contacted and to share your employment details.
> 
> 
> 
> One most important thing. AHC alwasy called the landline number provided on the letterhead of your references. They won't call any cell number or email addresses if the landlines numbers are already mentioned on the letter heads.
> 
> 
> 
> So beware and keep your contact align. Because, a single glitch from the one providing verification for you would make your case complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> So keep things simple and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope, it answers your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Saadi




Thanks Saadi.

With mine being a very huge organisation comprising of more than 20-30 HRs in my location alone, I don't have the luxury of intimating all of them ;(

Let me see how it goes. 

If they go by my employee no and then validating my joining date and experiences, that should be straightaway cleared up. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Saadi

muthujumps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have total 5.8years of experience. I have been paid my salary as cash throughout the period. But I have filled Incometax for last three years. I would like to claim points for my whole experience and in that case what are all documents should I provide which will ease the process.(I don't have payslips or form-16).
> Kindly anyone can clarify my query. I am from India.
> 
> Let me explain my scenario in a better way.
> 
> Jun 2009 to May-2010 ---> 1 Year --> Have my experience letter from employer
> Sep 2011 to Jun 2013 ---> 2 Years 9 Months --> Have my experience letter from employer
> Jul 2013 to May 2016 ---> 2 Years 10 Months -->Have my experience letter from employer---> Income Tax Filed for 3 years Assessment Year ( 2014-2015, 2015-2016,2016-2017)
> Nov 2014 to Apr 2016 ---> 1 Years 5 Months (Part Time I worked here) -->Have my experience letter from employer---> Income Tax Filed Assessment Year (2015-2016,2016-2017)
> 
> 
> Assessment Year ( 2014-2015)---> Apr 2013 to Mar 2014
> Assessment Year ( 2015-2016)---> Apr 2014 to Mar 2015
> Assessment Year ( 2016-2017)---> Apr 2015 to Mar 2016
> 
> Based on above scenario other income tax return for 3 yrs and experience letters from employers only I have.
> Kindly tell me what are other documents which is mandatory to prove that experience where I didn't have IT-Retruns filed
> 
> If anyone have format for statutory declaration, kindly provide it


One most important thing. 

All of these experiences should be verifiable from the land line numbers mentioned on the letterhead of your company. 

The best thing would be if you can get all these docs generated by company HR dept. 

For cash in hand salaries. 

Get annual salary certificates from your HR

If you have a bank account and you deposit a same amount of income every month / or the same amount your draw from your company. Get these bank statement for the current year. 

Get experience letters. 

Tax assessment

Job offer letters, promotion letters or resignation letter or anything that shows your association with your company / current or previous. 

These docs are more than sufficient. 

AHC will call on the land line numbers and every thing you provide them will get verified. 

Make sure you get your employment assessed for the number of years you are claiming points and kindly read carefully how many years are assessed as positive by your assessing authority before making a claim. 

Rest, things are simple and straightforward, 

Good luck 

Form 16 is there for IND applicants to show Tax claims. You might need that one too.


----------



## sadduaks

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> 
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> 
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> 
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank all for the info shared and especially Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...




Congrats buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Thanks Saadi.
> 
> With mine being a very huge organisation comprising of more than 20-30 HRs in my location alone, I don't have the luxury of intimating all of them ;(
> 
> Let me see how it goes.
> 
> If they go by my employee no and then validating my joining date and experiences, that should be straightaway cleared up.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


Look mate, as per my understanding, as long as your employment is verifiable for all the references you have submitted along with your application. Plus, the assessing authority also assesses the claimed years as approved for immigration.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Saadi said:


> Look mate, as per my understanding, as long as your employment is verifiable for all the references you have submitted along with your application. Plus, the assessing authority also assesses the claimed years as approved for immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> Bank statement, Tax return , etc are of very little importance.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you were given salary in cash , make sure you attach salary certificates mentioning cash payments so that they won't ask you for Bank statement kind of a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck




You have mixed up my query with the other one 

Though I have got the answer for mine. Mine is all super clear. Thanks for your input. Cheers! 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Saadi

arunkarthik_rk said:


> You have mixed up my query with the other one
> 
> Though I have got the answer for mine. Mine is all super clear. Thanks for your input. Cheers!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


I am in Editor mode 

I already updated my earlier response to your one. 

Please overlook. 

Good luck


----------



## djthevj

rhlpillai said:


> I received my grant today. My Visa was lodged on 21st March 2017 with 65 points under 261313.
> Thanks everyone for the support and assistance.


Congrats mate.


----------



## Raghu794

rhlpillai said:


> Occupation Code: Software Engg. 2613
> Total Points: 65
> IELTS L8.5 R 9 W7 S8 -- 10 Points
> Age: 32 -- 30 points
> Qualification: 15 points
> Exp: 10 points
> EOI: 09th Feb 2017
> Invite: 15th March 2017
> PCC : 20th March 2017
> Medical: 24th March 2017
> Visa Lodge: 21st March 2017
> Grant: 28th March 2017


Congrats. Can we get medical done before lodging the visa?


----------



## Saadi

Raghu794 said:


> Congrats. Can we get medical done before lodging the visa?


Yes, You can organise medicals from My Health Declaration Tab from Immi Account.


----------



## jas81

CivilEngineer2016 said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my application for 189(261312, invited on march 1st) on march 20th with the help of my agent . CO (Raelene, GSM Adleide)contacted me today for more information
> 
> health assessment for all(generated hap id after visa lodge and completed medicals on march 24th, status still says 'Examination in Progress'
> 
> For me and spouse : PCC (i have got PCC yesterday, yet to upload)
> 
> For my daughter : certified copy of birth certificate (although I had attached the colored copy of original for both kids)
> 
> For spouse : resume, Form 80 and form 1221
> 
> 
> 
> Does your CO requested form 1221 or you just uploading that? Is it necessary to submit form 1221? Am bit confused because my agent says form 80 is enough and form 1221 is not requiered since all the informations are dalmost same in both.
Click to expand...

My agent said both form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory. So both were not uploaded. Now the CO has requested these docs for my spouse only.

So i guess it won't do any harm if you can upload upfront although both docs are not mandatory.


----------



## jas81

jas81 said:


> CivilEngineer2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my application for 189(261312, invited on march 1st) on march 20th with the help of my agent . CO (Raelene, GSM Adleide)contacted me today for more information
> 
> health assessment for all(generated hap id after visa lodge and completed medicals on march 24th, status still says 'Examination in Progress'
> 
> For me and spouse : PCC (i have got PCC yesterday, yet to upload)
> 
> For my daughter : certified copy of birth certificate (although I had attached the colored copy of original for both kids)
> 
> For spouse : resume, Form 80 and form 1221
> 
> 
> 
> Does your CO requested form 1221 or you just uploading that? Is it necessary to submit form 1221? Am bit confused because my agent says form 80 is enough and form 1221 is not requiered since all the informations are dalmost same in both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agent said both form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory. So both were not uploaded. Now the CO has requested these docs for my spouse only.
> 
> So i guess it won't do any harm if you can upload upfront although both docs are not mandatory.
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention, CO has asked to upload both 80 and 1221 for my spouse. As you said, 1221 has the same information as 80, so even I'm confused.


----------



## sultan_azam

rhlpillai said:


> I received my grant today. My Visa was lodged on 21st March 2017 with 65 points under 261313.
> Thanks everyone for the support and assistance.


congratulations for the quick grant...


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thank all for the info shared and especially Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...


congrats Suhaz... all the best


----------



## Phattu_tota

*UK Bank statement*

Hi guys

The UK bank statement I have received is Black and WHite, and Bank has just put stamp on the first page.

So its Black and white and not notarised.....with only stamp on first page

Will it be okay?


----------



## newtooaustralia

Saadi said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends. I have one question. This 28 days time for co to get back to your application is applicable only when co asks for any document? It it correct? I am asking because my application is still in received status and if i attach any document in immiaccount then this 28 days turnaround time would be applicable?
> 
> 
> 
> The moment you upload all the requested docs before the 28 deadline. The status of your application will change to Assessment in progress. And your application is decision ready and you can get decision in no time if no further details are needed.
> 
> In my case, when I submitted my application, the status was "Received"
> When CO asked me more docs - it became "Information Requested"
> When I uploaded requested info- it is now " Assessment in progress"
> 
> So, in my point of view, these are system generated status and CO has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I might be wrong. But , I told you from my exp.
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks saadi
Actually i applied on 1-jan-17 and only received immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-mar-17. Status is RECEIVED since first day. and i can still upload document in immiaccount


----------



## taylorman

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thank all for the info shared and especially Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...


Congrats Suhaz4,


I had a look at your signature and it seems that you received a call from the Aus consulate in Dxb. If you don't mind me asking, what was the topic of discussion? And didn't you provide employment reference letters upfront?


----------



## Singh1987

Hi,

I have lodged my EOI back in December last year for systems analyst with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 190 for NSW.

i have not received my invite yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## namitc

Saadi said:


> Yes, You can organise medicals from My Health Declaration Tab from Immi Account.


What's the immi account? Is it different from the skillselect account? I am at a stage waiting for my invite. Is it normal that I dont know about this immi account or am I missing out on something?

Thanks.


----------



## Saadi

newtooaustralia said:


> Thanks saadi
> Actually i applied on 1-jan-17 and only received immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-mar-17. Status is RECEIVED since first day. and i can still upload document in immiaccount


Did CO asked you further information ? And if yes, did you provide those details and pressed Information Submitted button? 

Yes, we can upload data until the application is finalised. 

I have told you my scenario where Application status was changed in accordance with each step taken by CO. 

To conclude, it shows, CO manually update the Application status 

You must get grant before mid Apr'17. Or may be before this weekend or weekend after :flypig:

This waiting phase is the most bizarre thing on planet earth.


----------



## sadduaks

Just checked with my HR manager. He received 23 calls from Australia but unfortunately he was on a flight and he came to know when landed . Now what???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhalrobin

Any idea if due to cyclone debbie brisbane office is closed and processing is delayed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia

Saadi said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks saadi
> Actually i applied on 1-jan-17 and only received immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-mar-17. Status is RECEIVED since first day. and i can still upload document in immiaccount
> 
> 
> 
> Did CO asked you further information ? And if yes, did you provide those details and pressed Information Submitted button?
> 
> Yes, we can upload data until the application is finalised.
> 
> I have told you my scenario where Application status was changed in accordance with each step taken by CO.
> 
> To conclude, it shows, CO manually update the Application status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must get grant before mid Apr'17. Or may be before this weekend or weekend after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This waiting phase is the most bizarre thing on planet earth.
Click to expand...

I totally agree. No co contact. So far so good. Positive thing is my application is progressing as per immi commence email


----------



## djthevj

sadduaks said:


> Just checked with my HR manager. He received 23 calls from Australia but unfortunately he was on a flight and he came to know when landed . Now what???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the lighter note, how are you sure it was from DIBP ?


----------



## sadduaks

djthevj said:


> On the lighter note, how are you sure it was from DIBP ?




On a very lighter note, I m not even sure that those calls were from Australia. But having said that, I told him to expect every call to be from DIBP and respond accordingly. Anyways he has no links from Australia so most likely the calls were for my verification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh1987

Congratulations, hope you will get the invite this week.

can you please help me with the questions stated below..

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## Singh1987

Hi,

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## biggy85

namitc said:


> What's the immi account? Is it different from the skillselect account? I am at a stage waiting for my invite. Is it normal that I dont know about this immi account or am I missing out on something?
> 
> Thanks.


Relax, you are not missing out on anything. You basically create an account in ImmiAccount to arrange for health exams, lodge visa application after invite. But if you are sure about getting an invite in the next round, the recommended best practice is to create an immiaccount now, organize health exam( once you log in you will see a link to do the same) and get the meds cleared ( which usually takes about a week - the panel clinic uploads the results to dibp directly and the status in immiaccount changes). This way, the process gets expedited and increases the likelihood of a direct grant ( ie., without any CO contact ).

Hope it helps. Cheers.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*6 months....phew*

Completing 6 months since Visa lodge this weekend.

Application still in RECD status.

DIBP...Please dont forget 2016 files....

--


----------



## Numair16

Mudassar_SM said:


> Completing 6 months since Visa lodge this weekend.
> 
> Application still in RECD status.
> 
> DIBP...Please dont forget 2016 files....
> 
> --


Why did they ask for an authorization letter from you?


----------



## manpan18

biggy85 said:


> namitc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the immi account? Is it different from the skillselect account? I am at a stage waiting for my invite. Is it normal that I dont know about this immi account or am I missing out on something?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, you are not missing out on anything. You basically create an account in ImmiAccount to arrange for health exams, lodge visa application after invite. But if you are sure about getting an invite in the next round, the recommended best practice is to create an immiaccount now, organize health exam( once you log in you will see a link to do the same) and get the meds cleared ( which usually takes about a week - the panel clinic uploads the results to dibp directly and the status in immiaccount changes). This way, the process gets expedited and increases the likelihood of a direct grant ( ie., without any CO contact ).
> 
> Hope it helps. Cheers.
Click to expand...

In case of direct grant, do we see any status other than Received?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Numair16 said:


> Why did they ask for an authorization letter from you?


DIBP mentioned that they were not able to verify my employment with one of the organizations , since the company was not willing to share my info with out my consent.

So DIBP email me requesting an authorization letter to my employer thereby giving my consent to share my empl info to DIBP.

Sent the signed letter replying to the email to DIBP since Immiaccount did not have Info Rqsted status.


----------



## libati

I received an invitation today. 
But Myself , spouse and my two kids did medical last week. Today I got a call that my two kids are tested positive in TB gold. They asked me to do come and perform a chest xray. But I wonder how come both came positive, we both are cleared and dont have any family history or so before. 

I googled and find the following, any one who went through these kind of situations.

"The positive result does not mean that your child is sick. Most people who have the TB germ in their body have no symptoms and feel healthy. This is called “latent” infection. Also, the QFT test sometimes produces positive results in people who have not been exposed to TB. Unfortunately, there is no test available which is 100% reliable for this purpose.

If your child requires chest x-ray, and if the result is normal, Bupa will finalise your child’s visa health assessment and forward this result to DIBP. However, if the chest x-rays show an abnormality which might be TB, your child’s health records will be sent to a TB clinic in your area. They will contact you to arrange a visit to their clinic for further checks. If your child has TB, they may need to be treated. TB can be cured if treatment is taken correctly.


How will this affect my child’s visa?
Your child’s visa application may be delayed by the additional tests. However, even if your child has TB, once this has been successfully treated, the visa application can proceed. 

"


----------



## Raghu794

While uploading the documents for 189 visa - do we have to upload the documents with notary (which we uploaded for skill select)? or regular scanned copies are enough? 

One more thing - Employee reference letters from the HR are not available. However, relieving letter on company letter head and statutory declaration of reference (uploaded for skill select) are available. Are these documents along with salary slips enough to support work experience?


----------



## kaushik_91

Hi guys,

Got my acs report on 23rd..70 points..ANZSCO Code 261313...EOI submitted today (28th March) around 3 or 3.30 PM IST.

Any thoughts on when can i expect an invite for 189 visa?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

manpan18 said:


> In case of direct grant, do we see any status other than Received?


Nope, it changes from received to finalised/granted.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

manpan18 said:


> In case of direct grant, do we see any status other than Received?


Check the attachment for clarity


----------



## biggy85

libati said:


> I received an invitation today.
> But Myself , spouse and my two kids did medical last week. Today I got a call that my two kids are tested positive in TB gold. They asked me to do come and perform a chest xray. But I wonder how come both came positive, we both are cleared and dont have any family history or so before.
> 
> I googled and find the following, any one who went through these kind of situations.
> 
> "The positive result does not mean that your child is sick. Most people who have the TB germ in their body have no symptoms and feel healthy. This is called “latent” infection. Also, the QFT test sometimes produces positive results in people who have not been exposed to TB. Unfortunately, there is no test available which is 100% reliable for this purpose.
> 
> If your child requires chest x-ray, and if the result is normal, Bupa will finalise your child’s visa health assessment and forward this result to DIBP. However, if the chest x-rays show an abnormality which might be TB, your child’s health records will be sent to a TB clinic in your area. They will contact you to arrange a visit to their clinic for further checks. If your child has TB, they may need to be treated. TB can be cured if treatment is taken correctly.
> 
> 
> How will this affect my child’s visa?
> Your child’s visa application may be delayed by the additional tests. However, even if your child has TB, once this has been successfully treated, the visa application can proceed.
> 
> "


For minors who got bcg vaccination, TB test comes out positive and thus referred for x-ray tests. I read this somewhere on this forum. There are many such cases. Dig through.

Don't worry , it will be fine. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

libati said:


> I received an invitation today.
> But Myself , spouse and my two kids did medical last week. Today I got a call that my two kids are tested positive in TB gold. They asked me to do come and perform a chest xray. But I wonder how come both came positive, we both are cleared and dont have any family history or so before.
> 
> I googled and find the following, any one who went through these kind of situations.
> 
> "The positive result does not mean that your child is sick. Most people who have the TB germ in their body have no symptoms and feel healthy. This is called “latent” infection. Also, the QFT test sometimes produces positive results in people who have not been exposed to TB. Unfortunately, there is no test available which is 100% reliable for this purpose.
> 
> If your child requires chest x-ray, and if the result is normal, Bupa will finalise your child’s visa health assessment and forward this result to DIBP. However, if the chest x-rays show an abnormality which might be TB, your child’s health records will be sent to a TB clinic in your area. They will contact you to arrange a visit to their clinic for further checks. If your child has TB, they may need to be treated. TB can be cured if treatment is taken correctly.
> 
> 
> How will this affect my child’s visa?
> Your child’s visa application may be delayed by the additional tests. However, even if your child has TB, once this has been successfully treated, the visa application can proceed.
> 
> "


Sorry to hear about what came out post medicals. Do not worry things will get better. Your kids will just be fine and the visa processing will also go well. Delay yes it is possible since they would want observe the medical condition and if possible would want it to be cured prior to issuing visa. 

It's an unforeseen circumstance that came up I would advise to keep patience and wait for outcome which I am sure would be in your favor


----------



## cicc

libati said:


> I received an invitation today.
> But Myself , spouse and my two kids did medical last week. Today I got a call that my two kids are tested positive in TB gold. They asked me to do come and perform a chest xray. But I wonder how come both came positive, we both are cleared and dont have any family history or so before.
> 
> I googled and find the following, any one who went through these kind of situations.
> 
> "The positive result does not mean that your child is sick. Most people who have the TB germ in their body have no symptoms and feel healthy. This is called “latent” infection. Also, the QFT test sometimes produces positive results in people who have not been exposed to TB. Unfortunately, there is no test available which is 100% reliable for this purpose.
> 
> If your child requires chest x-ray, and if the result is normal, Bupa will finalise your child’s visa health assessment and forward this result to DIBP. However, if the chest x-rays show an abnormality which might be TB, your child’s health records will be sent to a TB clinic in your area. They will contact you to arrange a visit to their clinic for further checks. If your child has TB, they may need to be treated. TB can be cured if treatment is taken correctly.
> 
> 
> How will this affect my child’s visa?
> Your child’s visa application may be delayed by the additional tests. However, even if your child has TB, once this has been successfully treated, the visa application can proceed.
> 
> "


Check out this thread: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6522-719-tb-screening-test-children-kids.html


----------



## libati

biggy85 said:


> For minors who got bcg vaccination, TB test comes out positive and thus referred for x-ray tests. I read this somewhere on this forum. There are many such cases. Dig through.
> 
> Don't worry , it will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thanks biggy. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

vikaschandra said:


> Sorry to hear about what came out post medicals. Do not worry things will get better. Your kids will just be fine and the visa processing will also go well. Delay yes it is possible since they would want observe the medical condition and if possible would want it to be cured prior to issuing visa.
> 
> It's an unforeseen circumstance that came up I would advise to keep patience and wait for outcome which I am sure would be in your favor


Thanks, I plan to have the x-ray test this weekend and based on that, planning to proceed. 


Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

cicc said:


> Check out this thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6522-719-tb-screening-test-children-kids.html


Thanks very much

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Medicals before Visa lodge*

Hi Everyone,

I had appeared for Medical test before Visa lodge. Can we view the health assessment results in the application once those are uploaded?
Please advise on where to check those?


----------



## vikaschandra

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had appeared for Medical test before Visa lodge. Can we view the health assessment results in the application once those are uploaded?
> Please advise on where to check those?


No you cannot view thw results. All you will be able to see if the medicals were successfully completed or is in progress. 

You can check the eMedical Client or the immi account for updates


----------



## DreamerAnki

*eMedical status*



vikaschandra said:


> No you cannot view thw results. All you will be able to see if the medicals were successfully completed or is in progress.
> 
> You can check the eMedical Client or the immi account for updates


Thanks Vikas,

But where can we view the status that medicals were successfully completed or is in progress?? 
Not getting that info anywhere. And usually how much time does it takes to reflect changes online after appearing for Medicals.


----------



## vikaschandra

DreamerAnki said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> But where can we view the status that medicals were successfully completed or is in progress??
> Not getting that info anywhere. And usually how much time does it takes to reflect changes online after appearing for Medicals.


It may take from 3-7 days depending in the clinic and panel physician

Check the staus here https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

On immi account under health assessment you would see the status as "Examination in Progress" or " No Action Required" meaning health assessment has been cleared


----------



## joarc

Hi Raghu 794,
I have the same question. Ive been reading about certified true copies and it made sense when I was sending documents by post for the skill assessment. However if visa lodgement is made online, what does it matter if original or certified copies? I would have I thought original copies were more authentic...?



Raghu794 said:


> While uploading the documents for 189 visa - do we have to upload the documents with notary (which we uploaded for skill select)? or regular scanned copies are enough?
> 
> One more thing - Employee reference letters from the HR are not available. However, relieving letter on company letter head and statutory declaration of reference (uploaded for skill select) are available. Are these documents along with salary slips enough to support work experience?


----------



## sameen

*CV*

Hi Guys,

Have you guys uploaded your CV? If yes, is there a specific format?

Thanks,
Sameen


----------



## namitc

Hello friends,

How many days does it generally take to get a PCC from India (I am an indian citizen)?

Thanks.


----------



## namitc

And how many days does it take to get the medicals done from India?


----------



## indergill

Hello fam! Just wondering does 189 applicants who haven't claimed any points for experience observe faster processing?


----------



## djthevj

Raghu794 said:


> While uploading the documents for 189 visa - do we have to upload the documents with notary (which we uploaded for skill select)? or regular scanned copies are enough?
> 
> One more thing - Employee reference letters from the HR are not available. However, relieving letter on company letter head and statutory declaration of reference (uploaded for skill select) are available. Are these documents along with salary slips enough to support work experience?


if you have color then not required else you have to. 

For second question, that should be fine.


----------



## Gagz

I was just wondering. How many days/months we get to make first entry into australia after getting the grant?

I got the invite yesterday and will be paying 3600Au$ in some days.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

*Waiting for Visa !*

96 Days since Lodgement
72 Days since CO Contact
63 WorkDays since Lodgement
50 WorkDays since replied to CO


----------



## singhalrobin

ashishjain said:


> 96Days since Lodgement
> 
> 72Days since CO Contact
> 
> 63WorkDays since Lodgement
> 
> 50WorkDays since replied to CO




Is it brisbane or adelaide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

singhalrobin said:


> Is it brisbane or adelaide?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adelaide

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

CO asked me the following question: "Why does XYZ University" not appear on the list of institutions in India at https://internationaleducation.gov.au?"

I am on that website but not able to find where this list is. I am suspecting that it might be listed as "University of XYZ". Still looking. Any pointers/suggestions?


----------



## djthevj

namitc said:


> And how many days does it take to get the medicals done from India?


max 7 days.


----------



## djthevj

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> How many days does it generally take to get a PCC from India (I am an indian citizen)?
> 
> Thanks.



You can get it in the same day or by next day.


----------



## ashishjain

Check this link -->

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...le-page-ranking-189-journey.html#post11263154


I mentioned it earlier as well that first one needs to create an account on the website and only then one would be able to see the list.

One can also assess that how your university is graded on international level and not just if it's listed or not.

http://internationaleducation.gov.a...ent-Guidelines/Pages/HigherEd-S1-Default.aspx




manpan18 said:


> CO asked me the following question: "Why does XYZ University" not appear on the list of institutions in India at https://internationaleducation.gov.au?"
> 
> I am on that website but not able to find where this list is. I am suspecting that it might be listed as "University of XYZ". Still looking. Any pointers/suggestions?


----------



## manpan18

ashishjain said:


> Check this link -->
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...le-page-ranking-189-journey.html#post11263154
> 
> 
> I mentioned it earlier as well that first one needs to create an account on the website and only then one would be able to see the list.
> 
> One can also assess that how your university is graded on international level and not just if it's listed or not.
> 
> http://internationaleducation.gov.a...ent-Guidelines/Pages/HigherEd-S1-Default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked me the following question: "Why does XYZ University" not appear on the list of institutions in India at https://internationaleducation.gov.au?"
> 
> I am on that website but not able to find where this list is. I am suspecting that it might be listed as "University of XYZ". Still looking. Any pointers/suggestions?
Click to expand...

Thanks Ashish! I created an account and logged in. It gives me an "Access denied" message when I try looking inside India. Looks like it wants me to pay $45.45 to access it. Do you have a paid subscription?


----------



## jd-apr

I could not find an answer to this anywhere else on this forum; so here is *my first post*. 

Lodged my application (189) on 17 Mar 2017 and CO came back to me today (29 Mar 2017) asking for docs I was expecting him to ask (spouse's PCC, Medical) plus something I did not expect - PCC from my country of employment (UAE), which is different from my country of residence (South Africa). 

I have visited my country of employment for short periods but not for more than a couple of weeks since my employment began a year ago, in multiple visits.

Is there anyone who filed 189 visa, where *current country of employment is different from current residence country*, at time of application? Please let me know if you got this question OR how you handled it? 

Any other expert opinions are welcome. Thank you.

- JD


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
Today I noticed a name correction in my PAN database that got reflected in Form-16 and Form-26AS. My *Last Name* is treated as my* First Name* and vice versa
Say *my name is FirstnameXXX SurnameYYY*, in Form16, *it appeared as SurnameYYY FirstnameXXX * . I will be lodging visa next week. If they notice then will that be a problem? What should I do? Any suggestions?


----------



## staokeer

jd-apr said:


> I could not find an answer to this anywhere else on this forum; so here is *my first post*.
> 
> Lodged my application (189) on 17 Mar 2017 and CO came back to me today (29 Mar 2017) asking for docs I was expecting him to ask (spouse's PCC, Medical) plus something I did not expect - PCC from my country of employment (UAE), which is different from my country of residence (South Africa).
> 
> I have visited my country of employment for short periods but not for more than a couple of weeks since my employment began a year ago, in multiple visits.
> 
> Is there anyone who filed 189 visa, where *current country of employment is different from current residence country*, at time of application? Please let me know if you got this question OR how you handled it?
> 
> Any other expert opinions are welcome. Thank you.
> 
> - JD


HI JD,

My wife studied in Saudia Arabia and since she couldn't get PCC from Saudia, the CO asked me to get a CHARACTER STATUTORY DECLARATION signed before an authorized witness.

Authorized witness has to be from Australia so I went to the Australian Embassy and got it signed.

HTH
Syed


----------



## Dumbledore

Hi everyone,

Regarding the PCC requirement, this is what DIBP says on their website:

Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.

Do I understand correctly that I do *not *need to obtain PCC for the country that I stayed more than 10 years ago? The "since turning 16" phrase makes me confused 

Thanks


----------



## manpan18

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Today I noticed a name correction in my PAN database that got reflected in Form-16 and Form-26AS. My *Last Name* is treated as my* First Name* and vice versa
> Say *my name is FirstnameXXX SurnameYYY*, in Form16, *it appeared as SurnameYYY FirstnameXXX * . I will be lodging visa next week. If they notice then will that be a problem? What should I do? Any suggestions?


Form 16 is just a supporting document. I don't think it would be an issue. In worst case the CO will ask you why that is and you can clarify. If required you can provide a statutory declaration. Is it just Form 16 or your PAN card also has it that way? If you want to mention that beforehand, you can mention the discrepancy under More Information in Form 80. Go ahead with your application.


----------



## manpan18

Dumbledore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Regarding the PCC requirement, this is what DIBP says on their website:
> 
> Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> Do I understand correctly that I do *not *need to obtain PCC for the country that I stayed more than 10 years ago? The "since turning 16" phrase makes me confused
> 
> Thanks


Your understanding is correct. Last 10 years only.


----------



## jd-apr

Dumbledore said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Regarding the PCC requirement, this is what DIBP says on their website:
> 
> Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> Do I understand correctly that I do *not *need to obtain PCC for the country that I stayed more than 10 years ago? The "since turning 16" phrase makes me confused
> 
> Thanks


Your understanding is correct. I have seen this in various forum threads.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Singh1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI back in December last year for systems analyst with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 190 for NSW.
> 
> i have not received my invite yet.
> 
> any suggestions?


For 2611, It is stuck at July 2016 for 65 points. 

What is the update on your NSW nomination ? Did you receive it ?


----------



## jd-apr

Thanks Staokeer. Your case seems to be different from mine though; they asked you for PCC because of actual residence in that country. I shall wait to see if anyone responds to my question. Thx


----------



## jazz25

Subscribing.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)*
Total Points	: 65 (Age:30,Exp:10,Edu:15,PTE:10)
Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
PTE Academic	: Sep 2016
EOI (189)	: 29-Dec-2016
US PCC : Applied Dec 2016, Awaited
India PCC	: 22 Mar 2017
189 Visa Lodge	: 24 Mar 2017
Medicals	: 25 Mar 2017
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vikaschandra

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> How many days does it generally take to get a PCC from India (I am an indian citizen)?
> 
> Thanks.


Could take anywhere between a week to a month.


----------



## vikaschandra

namitc said:


> And how many days does it take to get the medicals done from India?


Depends on panel physician and the clinic could take from 3 days to a week


----------



## vikaschandra

indergill said:


> Hello fam! Just wondering does 189 applicants who haven't claimed any points for experience observe faster processing?


No not necessarily. Faster grant would depend on how good the documentation is and the checks performed by DIBP


----------



## vikaschandra

Gagz said:


> I was just wondering. How many days/months we get to make first entry into australia after getting the grant?
> 
> I got the invite yesterday and will be paying 3600Au$ in some days.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


IED is usually given based on the medicals and pcc which ever earlier (1 year from either of those)


----------



## suhaz4

taylorman said:


> Congrats Suhaz4,
> 
> 
> I had a look at your signature and it seems that you received a call from the Aus consulate in Dxb. If you don't mind me asking, what was the topic of discussion? And didn't you provide employment reference letters upfront?


They asked about roles and responsibilities, team size, salary, any promotions since i joined, brief introduction about the system. residence location, previous companies, years in UAE etc. The call lasted for 20 mins.

Then after 2 weeks , i got CO contact for further proof for employment . I uploaded payslips, bank statements and RnR letter provided by HR.

I submitted a new RnR letter provided by HR , payslips, salary increment letter, bank statements again.


----------



## jazz25

Hi Seniors. Do we have any trend for PR grants specifically for ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer). I lodged my Visa on 24-Mar-17, and was wondering how much time would it take from here.
Is it also true that grants are delayed at the end of Australian financial year?
Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

libati said:


> I received an invitation today.
> But Myself , spouse and my two kids did medical last week. Today I got a call that my two kids are tested positive in TB gold. They asked me to do come and perform a chest xray. But I wonder how come both came positive, we both are cleared and dont have any family history or so before.
> 
> I googled and find the following, any one who went through these kind of situations.
> 
> "The positive result does not mean that your child is sick. Most people who have the TB germ in their body have no symptoms and feel healthy. This is called “latent” infection. Also, the QFT test sometimes produces positive results in people who have not been exposed to TB. Unfortunately, there is no test available which is 100% reliable for this purpose.
> 
> If your child requires chest x-ray, and if the result is normal, Bupa will finalise your child’s visa health assessment and forward this result to DIBP. However, if the chest x-rays show an abnormality which might be TB, your child’s health records will be sent to a TB clinic in your area. They will contact you to arrange a visit to their clinic for further checks. If your child has TB, they may need to be treated. TB can be cured if treatment is taken correctly.
> 
> 
> How will this affect my child’s visa?
> Your child’s visa application may be delayed by the additional tests. However, even if your child has TB, once this has been successfully treated, the visa application can proceed.
> 
> "


sounds like a bit delay for you.... i think you should pay visa fee after child x-ray report is normal... you have 60 days from invite date to pay visa fee

also wait for expert advise who has gone through similar situation


----------



## sultan_azam

Raghu794 said:


> While uploading the documents for 189 visa - do we have to upload the documents with notary (which we uploaded for skill select)? or regular scanned copies are enough?
> 
> One more thing - Employee reference letters from the HR are not available. However, relieving letter on company letter head and statutory declaration of reference (uploaded for skill select) are available. Are these documents along with salary slips enough to support work experience?


notarised is good enough if you have them available, or else regular scan will do

what you have mentioned for employment is ok, add tax documents also


----------



## sultan_azam

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my acs report on 23rd..70 points..ANZSCO Code 261313...EOI submitted today (28th March) around 3 or 3.30 PM IST.
> 
> Any thoughts on when can i expect an invite for 189 visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


there was an invitation round, check skill select, you may have got an invite


----------



## sultan_azam

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had appeared for Medical test before Visa lodge. Can we view the health assessment results in the application once those are uploaded?
> Please advise on where to check those?


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

check on this


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> How many days does it generally take to get a PCC from India (I am an indian citizen)?
> 
> Thanks.


pcc- it depends on your current address and Passport address, it could be anyday between 1-21 days

medicals - 1/2 day for tests; 3-4 working days for report uploading, generally


----------



## Numair16

Apparently some anzscos do have priority over others. These dates IT related anzscos are getting grants quickly even after CO contact. I was checking Immi tracker, IT related professions are getting grant within a week of providing information to CO however civil engineers are waiting since 2 months. Looks like a long wait from here on.


----------



## jazz25

Numair16 said:


> Apparently some anzscos do have priority over others. These dates IT related anzscos are getting grants quickly even after CO contact. I was checking Immi tracker, IT related professions are getting grant within a week of providing information to CO however civil engineers are waiting since 2 months. Looks like a long wait from here on.



Please share link to ImmiTracker. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Numair16

amit85 said:


> Please share link to ImmiTracker. Thanks in advance.


https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period


----------



## ramvijay

manpan18 said:


> Form 16 is just a supporting document. I don't think it would be an issue. In worst case the CO will ask you why that is and you can clarify. If required you can provide a statutory declaration. Is it just Form 16 or your PAN card also has it that way? If you want to mention that beforehand, you can mention the discrepancy under More Information in Form 80. Go ahead with your application.


My PAN card looks fine. No issues. To avoid CO contact, I have to provide a *SD *right?? I will get ready to make it. Thanks for your info buddy!!!


----------



## vikramkalsan

Hi All,

what is advised for medical if you get INVITATION 

1. Do Medical on declaration basis, get result and then submit application with HAP ID

OR

2. Submit application, upload all documents and then wait for CO to be assigned and then he will request you to do medical. I am told that when he allows then only you will be able to see HAP ID under your application and then you can do medical and wait for CO to come back again.

any suggestions!!


----------



## saatheesh

hi.. i want to know when my visa will granted.. my timeline below..

code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Technician(189 visa 60 pts)

PTE - aug 9 
TRA Assessment - nov 4
EOI submitted - nov 4
EOI invited - nov 8
visa loged - nov 9
CO contacted - dec 15th (emp salary proof , pcc ) 
pcc submitted - dec 21st(India)

I worked in Congo, Africa in rotation job 3 months on and 1 month off for 5 years. i forget to get pcc from Africa. Later by end of feb i noted that and sent a mail to gsm . On march 5th i submitted my pcc for Africa and notified by mail. my last updated status is on dec 21st only and my application status is still in progress. Is it ok? When can i expect my visa?


----------



## andreyx108b

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what is advised for medical if you get INVITATION
> 
> 1. Do Medical on declaration basis, get result and then submit application with HAP ID
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. Submit application, upload all documents and then wait for CO to be assigned and then he will request you to do medical. I am told that when he allows then only you will be able to see HAP ID under your application and then you can do medical and wait for CO to come back again.
> 
> any suggestions!!




1 option if you are sure on your invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> ashishjain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this link -->
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...le-page-ranking-189-journey.html#post11263154
> 
> 
> I mentioned it earlier as well that first one needs to create an account on the website and only then one would be able to see the list.
> 
> One can also assess that how your university is graded on international level and not just if it's listed or not.
> 
> http://internationaleducation.gov.a...ent-Guidelines/Pages/HigherEd-S1-Default.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked me the following question: "Why does XYZ University" not appear on the list of institutions in India at https://internationaleducation.gov.au?"
> 
> I am on that website but not able to find where this list is. I am suspecting that it might be listed as "University of XYZ". Still looking. Any pointers/suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ashish! I created an account and logged in. It gives me an "Access denied" message when I try looking inside India. Looks like it wants me to pay $45.45 to access it. Do you have a paid subscription?
Click to expand...

Has anyone been asked such a question before?


----------



## vikaschandra

jd-apr said:


> I could not find an answer to this anywhere else on this forum; so here is *my first post*.
> 
> Lodged my application (189) on 17 Mar 2017 and CO came back to me today (29 Mar 2017) asking for docs I was expecting him to ask (spouse's PCC, Medical) plus something I did not expect - PCC from my country of employment (UAE), which is different from my country of residence (South Africa).
> 
> I have visited my country of employment for short periods but not for more than a couple of weeks since my employment began a year ago, in multiple visits.
> 
> Is there anyone who filed 189 visa, where *current country of employment is different from current residence country*, at time of application? Please let me know if you got this question OR how you handled it?
> 
> Any other expert opinions are welcome. Thank you.
> 
> - JD


Cumulative have you lived in UAE for a year or more? If yes then you would need the PCC if not then you should write back to them explaining the situation


----------



## jd-apr

vikaschandra said:


> Cumulative have you lived in UAE for a year or more? If yes then you would need the PCC if not then you should write back to them explaining the situation


Thank you Vikas. No, I have not lived there for a year, at once or cumulative. So, I will write back to them. I was trying to see if there is anyone with *current country of employment different from current country of residence*. Thanks


----------



## abhishekv

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> How many days does it generally take to get a PCC from India (I am an indian citizen)?
> 
> Thanks.


It could get done on the same day OR if there is no police verification done against ur passport it could go the police for verification which might take up to 3 weeks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi guys, 

I've just got invitation. And I am preparing documentation for visa lodge. Marriage certificate is needed but is it necessary to include my wife's birth certificate. Did anyone submit documentation without it?


----------



## jd-apr

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just got invitation. And I am preparing documentation for visa lodge. Marriage certificate is needed but is it necessary to include my wife's birth certificate. Did anyone submit documentation without it?


It is one of the most frequently submitted documents. Technically it's not mandatory, but unless you have a genuine reason to skip it, I suggest submitting it. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu

*Received Grants!*

Hello All-
Happy to report that we received the grants today for our family. It took us some waiting but today's first check of ImmiAccount conveyed the news.

Thank you all for your help and support. 

Also, I wish everyone waiting for their grants success very soon.

vDotU


----------



## vikramkalsan

i heard that we should not use the CV we use for job. some site recommend having basic CV focusing on what DIBP wants like PTE result, R&R as per experience letter, all education with full dates...
any comment on that..

something like below is recommended because normally in CV we highlight achievements but here we need visa so focus more on what they want or what is actuals

[YOUR NAME]
WORK EXPERIENCE

[Company Name] [Start date (Day/Month/Year) to End date (Day/Month/Year)]
[Position Title]
[Country where you worked]

	[Duties #1]
	[Duties #2]
	[Duties #3]

EDUCATION & LICENCES

	[Name of Qualification]
o	[Country where you studied]
o	[Name of the school where you studied]
o	[Exact dates of study (Day/Month/Year) for start and end of the course]

o	[Licences]
o	[Date awarded (Day/Month/Year)]
o	[Country where license was awarded]

SKILLS ASSESSMENT

	[Name of assessing authority (for example VETASSESS)]
	[Name of occupation assessed (for example Accountant)]
	[ANZSCO Code: (for example: 221111)]
	[Date of assessment: (Day/Month/Year)]

ENGLISH TEST RESULTS

	[IELTS Test]
	[Date taken (Day/Month/Year)]
	[Results for EACH section of the test, not just the overall score. ]
o	Speaking: ____
o	Reading: ____
o	Writing: ____
o	Listening: ____


----------



## manpan18

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just got invitation. And I am preparing documentation for visa lodge. Marriage certificate is needed but is it necessary to include my wife's birth certificate. Did anyone submit documentation without it?


I did not submit my or my wife's birthday certificate. Only kids' birth certificates. Although my Visa has not yet been granted, thy have not asked for it. In most cases the passport is enough for the DOB proof.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

jd-apr said:


> It is one of the most frequently submitted documents. Technically it's not mandatory, but unless you have a genuine reason to skip it, I suggest submitting it. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi jd-apr, 

Thank you for your response. I will include it in my submit.


----------



## ansh4friends

Yesterday a CO contacted me second time for the Evidence of relationship with spouse and I uploaded documents within 24 hours. So my question is

Does a CO open a file only after 28 days, even if required documents are provided within a day or two?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

manpan18 said:


> I did not submit my or my wife's birthday certificate. Only kids' birth certificates. Although my Visa has not yet been granted, thy have not asked for it. In most cases the passport is enough for the DOB proof.


Thank you for your response, manpan18, wish your visa will be granted soon.
Please inform me if your visa is granted without your wife's birth certificate. Just want to make sure it's fine without it.


----------



## jd-apr

ansh4friends said:


> Yesterday a CO contacted me second time for the Evidence of relationship with spouse and I uploaded documents within 24 hours. So my question is
> 
> Does a CO open a file only after 28 days, even if required documents are provided within a day or two?


As per a comment I saw on this thread, depending on your anzsco code, response could be sooner or after 28 days. Some one mentioned that IT profiles are getting quicker attention from CO than civil engineers . I do not have any other info. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

vdotu said:


> Hello All-
> Happy to report that we received the grants today for our family. It took us some waiting but today's first check of ImmiAccount conveyed the news.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support.
> 
> Also, I wish everyone waiting for their grants success very soon.
> 
> vDotU


congratulations and all the best for next step


----------



## sultan_azam

ansh4friends said:


> Yesterday a CO contacted me second time for the Evidence of relationship with spouse and I uploaded documents within 24 hours. So my question is
> 
> Does a CO open a file only after 28 days, even if required documents are provided within a day or two?


they can open it tmrw also if you have press IP button, happened with AUDream2017


----------



## indergill

vikaschandra said:


> No not necessarily. Faster grant would depend on how good the documentation is and the checks performed by DIBP


So basically Age and PTE are just single point checks and only assessment is left whereas in case of Experience it's another check and sometimes need verification too!


----------



## ansh4friends

Yes. IP button is pressed. I have already waited 28 days (1st CO Contact for PCC). I hope I don't have to wait another 28 days.


----------



## ansh4friends

sultan_azam said:


> they can open it tmrw also if you have press IP button, happened with AUDream2017



Yes. IP button is pressed. I have already waited 28 days (1st CO Contact for PCC). I hope I don't have to wait another 28 days.


----------



## aumelb1

manpan18 said:


> I did not submit my or my wife's birthday certificate. Only kids' birth certificates. Although my Visa has not yet been granted, thy have not asked for it. In most cases the passport is enough for the DOB proof.


However , there is always some suspicion. Better supply all of the available docs to satisfy the hunger of CO.


----------



## sultan_azam

ansh4friends said:


> Yes. IP button is pressed. I have already waited 28 days (1st CO Contact for PCC). I hope I don't have to wait another 28 days.


good luck


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

ansh4friends said:


> Yesterday a CO contacted me second time for the Evidence of relationship with spouse and I uploaded documents within 24 hours. So my question is
> 
> Does a CO open a file only after 28 days, even if required documents are provided within a day or two?


Did the CO contacted u the first time as well for relationship evidence. What is the reason for asking relationship evidence. 

What evidence have you provided?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sameen

*CV*

Hi Guys,

Have you guys uploaded your CV? If yes, is there a specific format?

Thanks,
Sameen


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

Singh1987 said:


> Congratulations, hope you will get the invite this week.
> 
> can you please help me with the questions stated below..
> 
> i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> any suggestions?


*unluckily system analyst is running bit behind which is 11/08/2016 last invited date.
ceilings are very less which is already filled out almost hope you will get invitation soon in new year (july-june) 15 March 2017 round results
*


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Dun Think So*



jd-apr said:


> As per a comment I saw on this thread, depending on your anzsco code, response could be sooner or after 28 days. Some one mentioned that IT profiles are getting quicker attention from CO than civil engineers . I do not have any other info. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Dude,

I dun think so.
Check my timeline...

Im still waiting with no update...


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

Does anyone know how many days does it take for the health checkup to reflect in the DIBP site?
My hospital told me that it will get updated in 2 working days. But even after 3 days no updates 🤔

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Does anyone know how many days does it take for the health checkup to reflect in the DIBP site?
> My hospital told me that it will get updated in 2 working days. But even after 3 days no updates 🤔
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Follow up with the clinic. Mine got delayed by more than a week and I had to go there in person and get it done.

189 lodge 2nd Feb, CO contact 18th Feb for medicals, medicals uploaded 27th Feb and IP. GRANT ---- WAITING


----------



## sultan_azam

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Does anyone know how many days does it take for the health checkup to reflect in the DIBP site?
> My hospital told me that it will get updated in 2 working days. But even after 3 days no updates 🤔
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


3-4 working days on average


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Are there any repercussions if we lodge for the Visa 1 month after the invite or even 50 days?


----------



## sultan_azam

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Are there any repercussions if we lodge for the Visa 1 month after the invite or even 50 days?


no, the documents you submit and the clarity in them decides visa processing time


----------



## prantika

Hi Guys,

I got my Invitation yesterday fors/w engg , but i realized i have done a small mistake in eoi, my pte writing and speaking scores were interchanged in eoi, should i proceed with the visa application, will there be any repercussions. It doesn't affect my overall point. I am really tensed looking for prompt help.


----------



## sultan_azam

prantika said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Invitation yesterday fors/w engg , but i realized i have done a small mistake in eoi, my pte writing and speaking scores were interchanged in eoi, should i proceed with the visa application, will there be any repercussions. It doesn't affect my overall point. I am really tensed looking for prompt help.


this is just my opinion// do think twice

since overall points doesnt change and the mistake seems like inadvertent DIBP can consider the case in positive mood and may give grant without trouble

but wait for expert comments


----------



## prantika

sultan_azam said:


> this is just my opinion// do think twice
> 
> since overall points doesnt change and the mistake seems like inadvertent DIBP can consider the case in positive mood and may give grant without trouble
> 
> but wait for expert comments



Thanks Sir,will wait for others reply


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

sultan_azam said:


> no, the documents you submit and the clarity in them decides visa processing time


Can I do my PCC and medicals after I lodge. (my wife is pregnant)


----------



## sounddonor

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Can I do my PCC and medicals after I lodge. (my wife is pregnant)


yes


----------



## sultan_azam

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Can I do my PCC and medicals after I lodge. (my wife is pregnant)


yes you can, also you can delay medicals since your spouse is pregnant, when DIBP requests medicals then inform them via form 1022 that you cannot do medicals due to pregnancy


----------



## prantika

Hi Guys,

I got my Invitation yesterday fors/w engg , but i realized i have done a small mistake in eoi, my pte writing and speaking scores were interchanged in eoi, should i proceed with the visa application, will there be any repercussions. It doesn't affect my overall point. I am really tensed looking for prompt help


----------



## Talal.da87

Hello friends,

I got a question i have been waiting for more than 6 months for my 189 application and got contacted by CO 4 times and send them ton of documents, the latest contact was before 10 days and at the same day i replied them, anyhow today when i was checking my application status i found that the character assessment link just dissapeared, do anyone knows if this is a good indicator and if i can expect a soon grant in the few coming days..

Your thoughts will help


----------



## ravi1913

prantika said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Invitation yesterday fors/w engg , but i realized i have done a small mistake in eoi, my pte writing and speaking scores were interchanged in eoi, should i proceed with the visa application, will there be any repercussions. It doesn't affect my overall point. I am really tensed looking for prompt help


Whats your actual pte score and what typo mistake you did in eoi?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## prantika

ravi1913 said:


> Whats your actual pte score and what typo mistake you did in eoi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Hi ,
my pte score is as below:

L:86, R:79, S:66,W:87, but in eoi i updated as L:86, R:79, W:66, S:87


----------



## sultan_azam

Talal.da87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got a question i have been waiting for more than 6 months for my 189 application and got contacted by CO 4 times and send them ton of documents, the latest contact was before 10 days and at the same day i replied them, anyhow today when i was checking my application status i found that the character assessment link just dissapeared, do anyone knows if this is a good indicator and if i can expect a soon grant in the few coming days..
> 
> Your thoughts will help


was it for form 1221 ??


----------



## prantika

prantika said:


> Hi ,
> my pte score is as below:
> 
> L:86, R:79, S:66,W:87, but in eoi i updated as L:86, R:79, W:66, S:87


Hi ,
my pte score is as below:

L:86, R:79, S:66,W:87, but in eoi i updated as L:86, R:79, W:66, S:87


----------



## Talal.da87

I have already provided them with form 1221 , form 80 , vaccine records, statutory declaration, war declaration form, certified copies for all of my passport pages .. since four months. At The last contact they required me to reply by email only without updating anything on immi web page and the question was about what i had done and who was supporting me in the period between 2001 and 2007..that means when i was 14 to 20 years old ..





sultan_azam said:


> Talal.da87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends,
> 
> I got a question i have been waiting for more than 6 months for my 189 application and got contacted by CO 4 times and send them ton of documents, the latest contact was before 10 days and at the same day i replied them, anyhow today when i was checking my application status i found that the character assessment link just dissapeared, do anyone knows if this is a good indicator and if i can expect a soon grant in the few coming days..
> 
> Your thoughts will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it for form 1221 ??
Click to expand...


----------



## ravi1913

prantika said:


> Hi ,
> my pte score is as below:
> 
> L:86, R:79, S:66,W:87, but in eoi i updated as L:86, R:79, W:66, S:87


Hi, I dont think any issue as long as you claimed 10points of pte. You can mention about this eoi typo error in form80 - additional information? experts pls confirm and advise her.

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ravi1913 said:


> Hi, I dont think any issue as long as you claimed 10points of pte. You can mention about this eoi typo error in form80 - additional information? experts pls confirm and advise her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


no need to mention in the form 80, 

There is Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) which can be used, or a link update us in myimmi account.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Can I do my PCC and medicals after I lodge. (my wife is pregnant)


you surely can, you can notify DIBP of it and put your case on hold.


----------



## prantika

andreyx108b said:


> no need to mention in the form 80,
> 
> There is Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) which can be used, or a link update us in myimmi account.


Hi All,

Thanks a ton. Yes i claimed only 10 points. You all saved my day.


----------



## pbg_1981

Hello Sultan, Ashish and Other Experts,
I have submitted my 189 application on 2nd Feb 2017 and still is in Received status only.
I have given job reference letter on company letterhead from my senior. I just now come to know that use of company letterhead is against company policy and should not have authorization to use letterhead other than HR. If DIBP check and send JRL to company, its a bad luck for me as well as senior, as my company may take any action for this.
I already uploaded this job reference letter. When asked to senior, he gave me JRL on stamp paper. 
Should I upload new JRL taken stamp paper and update in "UPDATE US" tab requesting them to use new JRL and not to use old job reference letter on company letterhead?
Or suggest any other advice.
Thanks all in advance.

regards,
pbg


----------



## ansh4friends

sultan_azam said:


> good luck


Thanks


----------



## ansh4friends

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Did the CO contacted u the first time as well for relationship evidence. What is the reason for asking relationship evidence.
> 
> What evidence have you provided?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No, CO asked only for PCC in the first contact. I don't know the reason. I provided marriage certificate, our marriage and casual photos, one insurance policy in which my wife is a nominee, our whatsapp chat and travel tickets.
I don't know this is enough or not because I have not received any reply yet.

@sultan_azam are these enough documents?


----------



## gauravghai

Hi All,

Lodged 189 Application: 21st Jan'17 (Docs+IndianPCC+Medical uploaded on 15th Feb'17)
First CO contact: 13th Mar'17 for Bahrain PCC of my Wife (Primary Applicant) 

PCC was denied by Bahrain consulate as she was not in Bahrain for continuous 6 months and was not having resident permit. She was there in batches of 3 months on tourist visa for 13 months.

Revert from Bahrain consulate was in Arabic, so I have responded to CO with certified English translated version on 17th Mar'17.

I wanted to know that is my case one of the unique or someone else has also gone from same?

Waiting for knowing your experience!!!

Regards


----------



## muthujumps

IFriends

I have totally 5.8yrs experience excluding my current employer experience. From last 6 months only I'm working with my current employer and for assessment I forgot to show my current employer details.
But assessment is success. 

After getting invite I should show current employer details right. Will it be a problem? 
Kindly suggest me what shall I do?

My assessment council is OOccupational therapy council


----------



## pbg_1981

Hello Sultan, Ashish and Other Experts,
I have submitted my 189 application on 2nd Feb 2017 and still is in Received status only.
I have given job reference letter on company letterhead from my senior. I just now come to know that use of company letterhead is against company policy and should not have authorization to use letterhead other than HR. If DIBP check and send JRL to company, its a bad luck for me as well as senior, as my company may take any action for this.
I already uploaded this job reference letter. When asked to senior, he gave me JRL on stamp paper. 
Should I upload new JRL taken stamp paper and update in "UPDATE US" tab requesting them to use new JRL and not to use old job reference letter on company letterhead?
Or suggest any other advice.
2. Also What they do for job verification? Do they share job reference letter with current company?
Thanks all in advance.
Kindlyyyyyy Suggest please

regards


----------



## shivi91

Hi Guys,
I have recently applied for 189 and I have one confusion about uploading the document.

I pretty much uploaded everything but couldn't figure out where to upload "Professional Year certificate".

I will really appreciate if anyone could tell me where to upload PY certificate.

Cheers!


----------



## vikaschandra

pbg_1981 said:


> Hello Sultan, Ashish and Other Experts,
> I have submitted my 189 application on 2nd Feb 2017 and still is in Received status only.
> I have given job reference letter on company letterhead from my senior. I just now come to know that use of company letterhead is against company policy and should not have authorization to use letterhead other than HR. If DIBP check and send JRL to company, its a bad luck for me as well as senior, as my company may take any action for this.
> I already uploaded this job reference letter. When asked to senior, he gave me JRL on stamp paper.
> Should I upload new JRL taken stamp paper and update in "UPDATE US" tab requesting them to use new JRL and not to use old job reference letter on company letterhead?
> Or suggest any other advice.
> 2. Also What they do for job verification? Do they share job reference letter with current company?
> Thanks all in advance.
> Kindlyyyyyy Suggest please
> 
> regards


Yes upload the new document that you have prepared. And then hope and pray that DIBP does not use the previous document prepared on the letter head while verification. When the JRL is prepared on the letter head and verification happens most of the time the question from DIBP personnel to the HR comes as Is the person authorized to provide the letter? This is where you may get in trouble. 

There is possibility that they might just contact your senior to get more details.


----------



## vikramkalsan

Hi,

if we submit original TRACES (26AS) colored document, do we still need to get them certified. Has anyone tried uploading colored copies of 26 AS and other documents. does that work?
even colored salary slips which will have company logo colored... you we should go with certified copies only.


----------



## NP101

Do they normally send two Grant emails to primary and secondary or just notify the main applicant through email?


----------



## SYB

Hi,

I have received an invite for visa subclass 189 and am compiling my application. However, I have lost my an old, expired passport with travel history on it. How do I handle this? I don't think hiding travel history is a good idea as it gives the wrong impression. What replacement documents can they ask for? Please note that I do not have a copy of this passport either.


----------



## ravi1913

I have received for 189, created immiaccount, but couldnt see 'my health declaration' tab to generate medical referral letter. Can anyone pls guide me

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sameen

Form 80 requires you to mention your travel history. You may look for e-tickets or track other info to fill that.




SYB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invite for visa subclass 189 and am compiling my application. However, I have lost my an old, expired passport with travel history on it. How do I handle this? I don't think hiding travel history is a good idea as it gives the wrong impression. What replacement documents can they ask for? Please note that I do not have a copy of this passport either.


----------



## shrinivaskk

NP101 said:


> Do they normally send two Grant emails to primary and secondary or just notify the main applicant through email?


Grant email is sent for each application to the same mail ID. 
For instance, in my case. There were three emails for my spouse, my kid and myself containing each grant PDF copy.


----------



## shrinivaskk

ravi1913 said:


> I have received for 189, created immiaccount, but couldnt see 'my health declaration' tab to generate medical referral letter. Can anyone pls guide me
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


On the top left hand corner, you will see 'New Application'. 

Click on it and then under the section of 'Health' - Select, 'My health declaration'. 

Hope it helps you. 

All the best


----------



## shrinivaskk

Talal.da87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got a question i have been waiting for more than 6 months for my 189 application and got contacted by CO 4 times and send them ton of documents, the latest contact was before 10 days and at the same day i replied them, anyhow today when i was checking my application status i found that the character assessment link just dissapeared, do anyone knows if this is a good indicator and if i can expect a soon grant in the few coming days..
> 
> Your thoughts will help


You should be able to receive a grant if no more documents are pending. 

Which category have u applied under ? 

All the best !


----------



## djthevj

just wondering, Do they issue the grants on a particular day ?


----------



## shrinivaskk

sameen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have you guys uploaded your CV? If yes, is there a specific format?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sameen


Any normal format will do. 
But make sure the dates of employment are same as u have filled in EOI. 

Also, some of your R&R mentioned in HR letter should reflect in your CV. 

All the best !


----------



## muthujumps

Friends

I have totally 5.8yrs experience excluding my current employer experience. From last 6 months only I'm working with my current employer and for assessment I forgot to show my current employer details.
But assessment is success. 

After getting invite I should show current employer details right. Will it be a problem? 
Kindly suggest me what shall I do?

My assessment council is OOccupational therapy council


----------



## kaushik_91

Hi All,

Has anyone had an experience of correcting typo errors in EOI form while submitting the Visa application form for 189?

I received an invite for 189 on 29th March. There is a typo in my first name in the EOI form.

Any suggestions or sharing of such experiences will be of a great deal of help for me.


PS : ANZSCO Code - 261313
Points : 70

My immi agent will be preparing a new EOI for next round shortly. Curious to know about this correction process, in case I don't receive an invite in next draw.


Cheers,
Kaushik. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikhath

Hi, 
Can somebody assist with below query? 
In form 1221, there is a question 22 - Are you fully funding your trip? 
Should the answer be yes as currently I am in Australia on UC457


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone had an experience of correcting typo errors in EOI form while submitting the Visa application form for 189?
> 
> I received an invite for 189 on 29th March. There is a typo in my first name in the EOI form.
> 
> Any suggestions or sharing of such experiences will be of a great deal of help for me.
> 
> 
> PS : ANZSCO Code - 261313
> Points : 70
> 
> My immi agent will be preparing a new EOI for next round shortly. Curious to know about this correction process, in case I don't receive an invite in next draw.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You can fill 1023 form explaining the situation. It should be considered by DIBP for further processing if its a minor typo error.


----------



## katts007

*GRANT Received*

Hello All,
Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended. 

I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.

I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.

Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.

Please see my signature for the timeline.


----------



## kaushik_91

shrinivaskk said:


> You can fill 1023 form explaining the situation. It should be considered by DIBP for further processing if its a minor typo error.


Sure Shrinivas. Yes.It is a very minor Typo (letter "a" is missing in my first name).

How good are my chances in the next round for 261313 with 70 points?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.
> 
> I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline.


Awesome, Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## muhsoh

katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.
> 
> I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline.


Congratulations mate..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

djthevj said:


> Awesome, Congratulations to you and your family.


Thank you djthevj.


----------



## katts007

muhsoh said:


> Congratulations mate..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you muhsoh.


----------



## shrinivaskk

kaushik_91 said:


> Sure Shrinivas. Yes.It is a very minor Typo (letter "a" is missing in my first name).
> 
> How good are my chances in the next round for 261313 with 70 points?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You should be getting in the next round as few more invites are left for 2613. 

Start compiling all required documents. 

All the best !


----------



## dalalhu

Congratulations and best of luck


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Hi Experts,

my agent is satisfied with the points i shared for SOL 263111 however when i checked with one of the member it seems to be points are not matching. How do i take it forward?

i know the Job profile doesn't match shouldn't be an issue however the roles and responsibilities should match. My agent has requested to get the details by weekend to start the ACS and i am much concerned, as advised by my agent i got all the letters from HR with great difficulty.

Please assist.


----------



## katts007

dalalhu said:


> Congratulations and best of luck


Thank you dalalhu.


----------



## jazz25

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> my agent is satisfied with the points i shared for SOL 263111 however when i checked with one of the member it seems to be points are not matching. How do i take it forward?
> 
> i know the Job profile doesn't match shouldn't be an issue however the roles and responsibilities should match. My agent has requested to get the details by weekend to start the ACS and i am much concerned, as advised by my agent i got all the letters from HR with great difficulty.
> 
> Please assist.


I would trust the agent as they are the professionals and would have experience in getting ACS assessment done for several candidates. However, it is good to talk to the agent, and discuss about your concerns.


----------



## kaushik_91

shrinivaskk said:


> You should be getting in the next round as few more invites are left for 2613.
> 
> Start compiling all required documents.
> 
> All the best !


Sure..Thank you so much! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

amit85 said:


> I would trust the agent as they are the professionals and would have experience in getting ACS assessment done for several candidates. However, it is good to talk to the agent, and discuss about your concerns.



Thank you. Yes i did drop my concern to my agent and waiting for his confirmation. He is of opinion that points which comes in letter pad from HR holds good. Also he mentioned acs will not cancel or decline but they will refer to next suitable. Not sure whom i could reach and take an advise. My application roles and responsibilities more to do with mix of Network 1st level, Exchange 1st and second level, Software deployment, VDI support, hardware and software support. Not sure what could be done. i have mentioned about 30 points in the roles and responsibilities containing all details.

Kindly advise.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam

muthujumps said:


> IFriends
> 
> I have totally 5.8yrs experience excluding my current employer experience. From last 6 months only I'm working with my current employer and for assessment I forgot to show my current employer details.
> But assessment is success.
> 
> After getting invite I should show current employer details right. Will it be a problem?
> Kindly suggest me what shall I do?
> 
> My assessment council is OOccupational therapy council


will this current employment make any difference in eoi points ??

it will be better to do re-assessment just in case you wish to claim experience points which include this employment also


----------



## sultan_azam

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> if we submit original TRACES (26AS) colored document, do we still need to get them certified. Has anyone tried uploading colored copies of 26 AS and other documents. does that work?
> even colored salary slips which will have company logo colored... you we should go with certified copies only.


go with the one you have downloaded from TRACES website, no need of attestation/certification


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Do they normally send two Grant emails to primary and secondary or just notify the main applicant through email?


if visa is granted you will receive one mail for each applicant in your visa application


----------



## sultan_azam

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody assist with below query?
> In form 1221, there is a question 22 - Are you fully funding your trip?
> Should the answer be yes as currently I am in Australia on UC457
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


who is paying for your visa application ?? 

if it is you then write YES


----------



## sultan_azam

katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.
> 
> I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline.


congratulations dear and good luck


----------



## pkk0574

katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

shrinivaskk said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they normally send two Grant emails to primary and secondary or just notify the main applicant through email?
> 
> 
> 
> Grant email is sent for each application to the same mail ID.
> For instance, in my case. There were three emails for my spouse, my kid and myself containing each grant PDF copy.
Click to expand...

Cheers man


----------



## pkk0574

shrinivaskk said:


> On the top left hand corner, you will see 'New Application'.
> 
> 
> 
> Click on it and then under the section of 'Health' - Select, 'My health declaration'.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps you.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best




Should we click on New Application for each migrating member of the family? Or all members should be included under one application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

sultan_azam said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they normally send two Grant emails to primary and secondary or just notify the main applicant through email?
> 
> 
> 
> if visa is granted you will receive one mail for each applicant in your visa application
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## katts007

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations dear and good luck


Thank you Dear. Wish you the same.


----------



## katts007

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you mate. All the best!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

katts007 said:


> Thank you Dear. Wish you the same.



Congrats Buddy!!!!


----------



## muthujumps

sultan_azam said:


> muthujumps said:
> 
> 
> 
> IFriends
> 
> I have totally 5.8yrs experience excluding my current employer experience. From last 6 months only I'm working with my current employer and for assessment I forgot to show my current employer details.
> But assessment is success.
> 
> After getting invite I should show current employer details right. Will it be a problem?
> Kindly suggest me what shall I do?
> 
> My assessment council is OOccupational therapy council
> 
> 
> 
> will this current employment make any difference in eoi points ??
> 
> it will be better to do re-assessment just in case you wish to claim experience points which include this employment also
Click to expand...

Even if I include current one there is no difference in points.


----------



## katts007

sreeneshkamath said:


> Congrats Buddy!!!!


Thank you Sreenesh. All the best to yoU!


----------



## sultan_azam

muthujumps said:


> Even if I include current one there is no difference in points.


in that case dont do reassessment, in eoi mark this current employment as not relevant, further in visa application mark no for this current employment when it asks "are you claiming points for this employment"


----------



## ravi1913

shrinivaskk said:


> You should be able to receive a grant if no more documents are pending.
> 
> Which category have u applied under ?
> 
> All the best !


Thanks bro 
So i can take the medical referal letter, do the medicals before submitting the application in immiaccount? pls advise

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## muthujumps

sultan_azam said:


> muthujumps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I include current one there is no difference in points.
> 
> 
> 
> in that case dont do reassessment, in eoi mark this current employment as not relevant, further in visa application mark no for this current employment when it asks "are you claiming points for this employment"
Click to expand...

Ok thanks


----------



## SYB

*Form 80 - missing passport*

One Form 80, there is only place for referring to one previous passport - If I have had 3-4 passports of which only 1 is lost, how do I share this information with them? 
as it clearly says to mark only one status.


----------



## andreyx108b

amit85 said:


> I would trust the agent as they are the professionals and would have experience in getting ACS assessment done for several candidates. However, it is good to talk to the agent, and discuss about your concerns.




Second that. Good agent is a huge asset in immigration case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Job change after visa application submission*

Dear All,

I am an offshore applicant, having completed my visa application and all documents submitted along with Medicals (upon CO request on 9th Mar 2017). I want to know what will happen if I switch my current job. 

I have secured all points pertaining to employment by 1st Nov 2016. Will this switch impact visa timelines and grant ? Should I wait and donot switch jobs untill I am granted visa. 

Any suggestions would really help as there is no certain timelines associated with VISA Grant and it would be a loss to miss a very good opportunity.

Regards


----------



## sreeneshkamath

andreyx108b said:


> Second that. Good agent is a huge asset in immigration case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i agree with you both. i sent him both the letters i got from HR after several talks as both the current and previous HR's were not ready to provide the letters.

i applied for computer network & System engineer and my roles and responsibilities for network is not much however do minimal to this and more to do with software deployment VDI, Laptop, desktop and microsoft exchange support and he said this should still qualify for it give it's from HR letter.

I dont want to submit SD since that may leads to lots of confusion as well as increased amount of checks i've see previously.

hopefully it gets through and get +ve assessment over the weekend and hope for the best.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Guyz,

I have been asked form submit a character assessment form 1221 after I have submitted VAC-2 payment. They haven't sent me any email. It just appeared in my immi account "Provide Character Assessment". It is shown below Attach Docs tab.
I have already submitted form 1221. What do you think?


----------



## lqs_aus

Lodged Visa on 22nd Feb 2017.


----------



## rvd

lqs_aus said:


> Lodged Visa on 22nd Feb 2017.


I see there is an employment verification. Whether it is Australian consulate DUBAI to HR or person who signed reference letter.

Are you going with agent or self process.

Sent you a private message.


----------



## lqs_aus

rvd said:


> I see there is an employment verification. Whether it is Australian consulate DUBAI to HR or person who signed reference letter.
> 
> Are you going with agent or self process.
> 
> Sent you a private message.



My reference letter was signed by Head-HR and call was from AHC Dubai/Abu Dhabi to my dept head.


----------



## lqs_aus

rvd said:


> I see there is an employment verification. Whether it is Australian consulate DUBAI to HR or person who signed reference letter.
> 
> Are you going with agent or self process.
> 
> Sent you a private message.



I am going through an agent. 

Have not received your private message.


----------



## rvd

lqs_aus said:


> I am going through an agent.
> 
> Have not received your private message.


I have sent again. Please check have you received this time.


----------



## ravi1913

ravi1913 said:


> Thanks bro
> So i can take the medical referal letter, do the medicals before submitting the application in immiaccount? pls advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Experts pls help me

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

ravi1913 said:


> Experts pls help me
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


yes you can. this link should help .
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## ravi1913

aumelb1 said:


> yes you can. this link should help .
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


Thanks a lot

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kanez

finally lodged my application and my de facto partner's application yesterday. Super nervous now. Anyone here submitted for de facto partner as well?


----------



## shrinivaskk

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have been asked form submit a character assessment form 1221 after I have submitted VAC-2 payment. They haven't sent me any email. It just appeared in my immi account "Provide Character Assessment". It is shown below Attach Docs tab.
> I have already submitted form 1221. What do you think?


Re upload it once again. 
Sometimes the PDF copy might not able to read.


----------



## shrinivaskk

ravi1913 said:


> Experts pls help me
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Yes. You can. 

The medical institute will upload the results on their own. You can check status in immi account. 

All the best !


----------



## SAUD.MS.ANSARI

lqs_aus said:


> My reference letter was signed by Head-HR and call was from AHC Dubai/Abu Dhabi to my dept head.



can u please help me with few queries regarding AUS 189 - 190.


----------



## SAUD.MS.ANSARI

as we both are from muscat lets exchange email or talk on whats app


----------



## lqs_aus

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> as we both are from muscat lets exchange email or talk on whats app


I have sent you my contact details in private message.


----------



## Numair16

Waiting for visa is not easy so I was just going through all the documents I uploaded just as a counter check. I had uploaded only one payslip; the latest one from my current employer, I just noticed that the salary on this payslip was a bit more than the salaries showing in bank statement because this salary has some arrears, this arrear amount is mentioned as 'other payment' and if we deduct it from the net salary it gives the amount equal to the amount showing bank statement.

My question is should I upload more salary slips now? Or an updated bank statement which will show a salary transfer matching with this salary slip which I have uploaded?

Please consider the fact that I have already been contacted by CO and they only asked for health assessment.


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Waiting for visa is not easy so I was just going through all the documents I uploaded just as a counter check. I had uploaded only one payslip; the latest one from my current employer, I just noticed that the salary on this payslip was a bit more than the salaries showing in bank statement because this salary has some arrears, this arrear amount is mentioned as 'other payment' and if we deduct it from the net salary it gives the amount equal to the amount showing bank statement.
> 
> My question is should I upload more salary slips now? Or an updated bank statement which will show a salary transfer matching with this salary slip which I have uploaded?
> 
> Please consider the fact that I have already been contacted by CO and they only asked for health assessment.


hmm... upload few more pay slips at interval of 4/6 months


----------



## sounddonor

Numair16 said:


> Waiting for visa is not easy so I was just going through all the documents I uploaded just as a counter check. I had uploaded only one payslip; the latest one from my current employer, I just noticed that the salary on this payslip was a bit more than the salaries showing in bank statement because this salary has some arrears, this arrear amount is mentioned as 'other payment' and if we deduct it from the net salary it gives the amount equal to the amount showing bank statement.
> 
> My question is should I upload more salary slips now? Or an updated bank statement which will show a salary transfer matching with this salary slip which I have uploaded?
> 
> Please consider the fact that I have already been contacted by CO and they only asked for health assessment.




At least two slips for year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

*Regarding HAP ID*

Hi, Guys

I have a query, My agent tried to login my Visa today. I have done medicals a week ago and got my HAP id. My agent doesn't know this. When I gave him my HAP id, he entered it after clicking 'YES' in "Health Examination" section. Then it asked HAP ID, he entered my HAP ID,but it showed error, it says: " HAP ID is invalid. It must be up to twenty (20) numbers+optional leading 'H' Can any one help me out where can I get 20 digit HAP id or How should I tell my agent to enter 20 digit HAP id. He got stuck there..


----------



## manpan18

prashant_wase said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> I have a query, My agent tried to login my Visa today. I have done medicals a week ago and got my HAP id. My agent doesn't know this. When I gave him my HAP id, he entered it after clicking 'YES' in "Health Examination" section. Then it asked HAP ID, he entered my HAP ID,but it showed error, it says: " HAP ID is invalid. It must be up to twenty (20) numbers+optional leading 'H' Can any one help me out where can I get 20 digit HAP id or How should I tell my agent to enter 20 digit HAP id. He got stuck there..


I had only entered my eight digit HAP of and it accepted it. Do you have a screenshot of the error? Are you sure he is not doing something wrong?


----------



## vikramkalsan

Hi,

Visa application has question:
Do you have National Identity document....

and also another question which says do you have other identity document.
where should be fill PAN, VOTER and ADHAAR 

Reply from INDIA point of view...


----------



## prashant_wase

manpan18 said:


> I had only entered my eight digit HAP of and it accepted it. Do you have a screenshot of the error? Are you sure he is not doing something wrong?


Yes I have Screenshot..


----------



## Phattu_tota

katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.
> 
> I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline.


Congrats and all the best !


----------



## katts007

Phattu_tota said:


> Congrats and all the best !




Thank you mate!! Wish you good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

I have a concern to be addressed. In case the resident country's Australian embassy had contacted me for a verification and my phone was not reachable, what could be the outcome??

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Hi Experts,

All the proof my wife received in letters has Miss infront of her name. She has retained her parents name instead of my surname post marriage however we do have our wedding invitation letter and marriage certificate will this cause any issue?

TIA


----------



## djthevj

They will try again to reach you


----------



## djthevj

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> All the proof my wife received in letters has Miss infront of her name. She has retained her parents name instead of my surname post marriage however we do have our wedding invitation letter and marriage certificate will this cause any issue?
> 
> TIA


Not an issue, i have done in the similar way.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

djthevj said:


> Not an issue, i have done in the similar way.



Thanks Buddy!!!!:cool2:


----------



## shrinivaskk

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> can u please help me with few queries regarding AUS 189 - 190.


What are your queries?


----------



## shrinivaskk

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Visa application has question:
> Do you have National Identity document....
> 
> and also another question which says do you have other identity document.
> where should be fill PAN, VOTER and ADHAAR
> 
> Reply from INDIA point of view...


Not necessary for any National ID number. 

AADHAR is still not considered as a National ID number. 

Just skip that option.


----------



## shrinivaskk

sprakash85 said:


> I have a concern to be addressed. In case the resident country's Australian embassy had contacted me for a verification and my phone was not reachable, what could be the outcome??
> 
> ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!


They will try to reach you and also drop an email. 

Had read it somewhere in one of the forum discussions.


----------



## shrinivaskk

prashant_wase said:


> Yes I have Screenshot..


Definitely looks like a technical glitch and not an issue from your end. 

Log a technical support ticket. Usually, they are pretty quick to resolve the issue. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form


----------



## shrinivaskk

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> All the proof my wife received in letters has Miss infront of her name. She has retained her parents name instead of my surname post marriage however we do have our wedding invitation letter and marriage certificate will this cause any issue?
> 
> TIA


Don't worry. It won't be an issue. 

If possible, attach additional supporting documents like Insurance Copies, Joint bank account statements etc...


----------



## sprakash85

shrinivaskk said:


> They will try to reach you and also drop an email.
> 
> Had read it somewhere in one of the forum discussions.


Okay. Thanks for the info.

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!


----------



## prashant_wase

shrinivaskk said:


> Definitely looks like a technical glitch and not an issue from your end.
> 
> Log a technical support ticket. Usually, they are pretty quick to resolve the issue.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form


Thanks for the reply, I have forwarded the link... Hope he gets in this time...


----------



## manpan18

prashant_wase said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only entered my eight digit HAP of and it accepted it. Do you have a screenshot of the error? Are you sure he is not doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have Screenshot..
Click to expand...

Wow! Please remove HAP and only enter eight digits. Your agent is not experienced at all.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Can someone confirm if we can apply for acs assessment and 189 invitation only simultaneously? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

sanjeevneo said:


> Can someone confirm if we can apply for acs assessment and 189 invitation only simultaneously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No in eoi you have to put your ACS number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australianexpat2015

hello dear friends!

Finally after a long wait we got our GRANTS tomorrow!

All the best to everyone! Don't lose hope. I know the wait is painful, but results are much sweeter. Wish you all faster Visas!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally after a long wait we got our GRANTS tomorrow!
> 
> All the best to everyone! Don't lose hope. I know the wait is painful, but results are much sweeter. Wish you all faster Visas!


Congrats....:cheer2:


----------



## muhsoh

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally after a long wait we got our GRANTS tomorrow!
> 
> All the best to everyone! Don't lose hope. I know the wait is painful, but results are much sweeter. Wish you all faster Visas!


Tomorrow??  i can understand the excitement  congratulations mate to u and ur family.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

muhsoh said:


> australianexpat2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally after a long wait we got our GRANTS tomorrow!
> 
> All the best to everyone! Don't lose hope. I know the wait is painful, but results are much sweeter. Wish you all faster Visas!
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow??  i can understand the excitement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations mate to u and ur family..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol. I wish I also get it. Tomorrow!!!


----------



## sanjeevneo

sounddonor said:


> No in eoi you have to put your ACS number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thats a ******! Makes sense though. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally after a long wait we got our GRANTS tomorrow!
> 
> All the best to everyone! Don't lose hope. I know the wait is painful, but results are much sweeter. Wish you all faster Visas!


I see we have someone with ability to see in to future here. 

CONGRATS!


----------



## djthevj

Looking at the trend, I see there is a dip in the issuance of the visa. I am not sure if it is because of the financial year ending.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

*Visa grant today 31/3/17*

*

As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll: 


Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)

ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
Age : 30 points 

Timeline

EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH 

MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017

GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


----------



## sprakash85

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


Congrats!!!

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!|


----------



## djthevj

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


Cool, Congratualations and good start for the weekend


----------



## ravi1913

Experts pls advise
The online form on immiaccount is in ready to submit state.
Do I need to submit the form and then I should upload the documents?
Also once I submit the form, we wont be able to edit the online form?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*




Congrats!!!!:roll:


----------



## manpan18

ravi1913 said:


> Experts pls advise
> The online form on immiaccount is in ready to submit state.
> Do I need to submit the form and then I should upload the documents?
> Also once I submit the form, we wont be able to edit the online form?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Yes and Yes.


----------



## manpan18

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


Congrats! Quick CO!


----------



## andreyx108b

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally after a long wait we got our GRANTS tomorrow!
> 
> All the best to everyone! Don't lose hope. I know the wait is painful, but results are much sweeter. Wish you all faster Visas!


Congratulations!


----------



## prashant_wase

manpan18 said:


> Wow! Please remove HAP and only enter eight digits. Your agent is not experienced at all.


It's done, now.... I'd is accepted... Thanks for the help...


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Pls Publish GSM Center*

Hi Folks,

Congrats to those granted - kindly mention ur GSM Processing center.

Looks like Brisbane Ofc is closed due to Cyclone DEBBIE - Dunno - when will it open ?

I assume ppl got grants this week shud have been from Adelaide...


Kindly confirm...


----------



## vikaschandra

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello dear friends!
> 
> Finally after a long wait we got our GRANTS tomorrow!
> 
> All the best to everyone! Don't lose hope. I know the wait is painful, but results are much sweeter. Wish you all faster Visas!





LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


Congratulations Mate


----------



## vikaschandra

ravi1913 said:


> Experts pls advise
> The online form on immiaccount is in ready to submit state.
> Do I need to submit the form and then I should upload the documents?
> Also once I submit the form, we wont be able to edit the online form?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Once you pay the visa fees and submit the upload option will be enabled.. no editing allowed after that


----------



## djthevj

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Congrats to those granted - kindly mention ur GSM Processing center.
> 
> Looks like Brisbane Ofc is closed due to Cyclone DEBBIE - Dunno - when will it open ?
> 
> I assume ppl got grants this week shud have been from Adelaide...
> 
> 
> Kindly confirm...


How do you know about it ?


----------



## vikaschandra

djthevj said:


> How do you know about it ?


it is open...


----------



## Mudassar_SM

I called DIBP today morning.

There was an automated message playing while waiting that Brisbane Ofc is closed until further notice due to the cyclone.

Thats y - I wanted to confirm...


----------



## indergill

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


Congratulations! When did you pressed IP button ?


----------



## indergill

Just wondering does verification happen for not claimed work experience(ACS) and indian education? Last time New Zealand embassy did verification my university took a month to reply back lol not concerned about experience tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemulurin

Hi All,

I got my Invite on 15March 2017.
I am waiting to get my PCC.

I have a question regarding experience. I have moved to new organization and for which i didn't claim any points in ACS.

Now, should i upload the latest offer letter too? when uploading documents?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b

Vemulurin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Invite on 15March 2017.
> I am waiting to get my PCC.
> 
> I have a question regarding experience. I have moved to new organization and for which i didn't claim any points in ACS.
> 
> Now, should i upload the latest offer letter too? when uploading documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


no.


----------



## djthevj

Does the occupation code decide the assigning of the CO/location? or they picked it randomly.


----------



## ravi1913

manpan18 said:


> Yes and Yes.


Thanks a lot buddy

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

vikaschandra said:


> Once you pay the visa fees and submit the upload option will be enabled.. no editing allowed after that


Oki thanks buddy  

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

djthevj said:


> Does the occupation code decide the assigning of the CO/location? or they picked it randomly.


Applications are picked up based on the date of submission. Not based on occupation code


----------



## jamesjihin88

Dear all,

I'm in a quite funny situation now. With an invite received in 3 days after submitting EOI for 189 visa, i was shocked to know that my wife has lost her passport. Im in the process of getting a duplicate passport for her. With only 30 days remaining to apply for the visa, i fear i may not get the documents ready on time.

Meanwhile my wife gave me a beautiful surprise as well that she is 2 months pregnant now.

Please advise on what options do I have to not let the invitation lapse while applying for both my wife and myself? I also understand that CO can delay the outcome till the child is born because DIPB has reservations for pregnant women doing medicals. Is it possible to apply for myself now, add my wife as and when her passport is ready, and request CO to hold till birth of our child? 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

jamesjihin88 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm in a quite funny situation now. With an invite received in 3 days after submitting EOI for 189 visa, i was shocked to know that my wife has lost her passport. Im in the process of getting a duplicate passport for her. With only 30 days remaining to apply for the visa, i fear i may not get the documents ready on time.
> 
> Meanwhile my wife gave me a beautiful surprise as well that she is 2 months pregnant now.
> 
> Please advise on what options do I have to not let the invitation lapse while applying for both my wife and myself? I also understand that CO can delay the outcome till the child is born because DIPB has reservations for pregnant women doing medicals. Is it possible to apply for myself now, add my wife as and when her passport is ready, and request CO to hold till birth of our child?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


Why to wait for 30 days for passport, I went through almost same condition... Both the passports (me and my wife) in my case were not having spouse name, so PCC was in trouble, then the passport guys told us to make new passport and then apply for PCC. We then made our passports in tatkal it came within 3 days...


----------



## sultan_azam

jamesjihin88 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm in a quite funny situation now. With an invite received in 3 days after submitting EOI for 189 visa, i was shocked to know that my wife has lost her passport. Im in the process of getting a duplicate passport for her. With only 30 days remaining to apply for the visa, i fear i may not get the documents ready on time.
> 
> Meanwhile my wife gave me a beautiful surprise as well that she is 2 months pregnant now.
> 
> Please advise on what options do I have to not let the invitation lapse while applying for both my wife and myself? I also understand that CO can delay the outcome till the child is born because DIPB has reservations for pregnant women doing medicals. Is it possible to apply for myself now, add my wife as and when her passport is ready, and request CO to hold till birth of our child?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


u can apply in tatkal mode and get the passport within 3-4 working days


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. Today 3 months have completed since visa lodgement and still no grant. I applied for 189 visa on 1-jan-17. Received immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-march-17. Can anyone please comment on my estimated grant date? My job code is electrical engr.


----------



## Saadi

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. Today 3 months have completed since visa lodgement and still no grant. I applied for 189 visa on 1-jan-17. Received immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-march-17. Can anyone please comment on my estimated grant date? My job code is electrical engr.


Any time sooner mate.Also, you can drop them an email and can inquire about the status of your application. You can use the same email address you received CO assigned email from.


----------



## ravi1913

Hi Guys, I have submitted 'my health declaration' online form, but I couldnt see the link for eMedical system from where I can get the referral letter?
Im planning to do medicals before visa loadge. Experts please help.

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi

ravi1913 said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted 'my health declaration' online form, but I couldnt see the link for eMedical system from where I can get the referral letter?
> Im planning to do medicals before visa loadge. Experts please help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Once the 'My Health Declaration' is submitted, please click on the application and through 'view my health assessment' button you can get HAP ID. 

Try it.


----------



## ravi1913

Saadi said:


> Once the 'My Health Declaration' is submitted, please click on the application and through 'view my health assessment' button you can get HAP ID.
> 
> Try it.


I'm not able to see 'view my health assessment'
Do I also need to submit 17 pages online form which is currently in 'ready to submit' state, then I could see view my health assessment option?
Thanks a lot bro for your reply 

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi

ravi1913 said:


> I'm not able to see 'view my health assessment'
> Do I also need to submit 17 pages online form which is currently in 'ready to submit' state, then I could see view my health assessment option?
> Thanks a lot bro for your reply
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


You can only find these button once you have already submitted 'My Health Declaration' form online bruv! 

Go ahead!


----------



## ravi1913

Saadi said:


> You can only find these button once you have already submitted 'My Health Declaration' form online bruv!
> 
> Go ahead!


Oki thanks buddy.
I have already submitted my health declaration.
I will now submit 17 pages online form as well, so that I can see view health assessment link.

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kptPP

Which all pages of expired passport are required during document upload?


----------



## Phattu_tota

kptPP said:


> Which all pages of expired passport are required during document upload?


I've uploaded all pages with visa or visa stamps


----------



## jamesjihin88

prashant_wase said:


> Why to wait for 30 days for passport, I went through almost same condition... Both the passports (me and my wife) in my case were not having spouse name, so PCC was in trouble, then the passport guys told us to make new passport and then apply for PCC. We then made our passports in tatkal it came within 3 days...


If we lose our passport, process is quite different and difficult, and we cannot apply in tatkal. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

jamesjihin88 said:


> If we lose our passport, process is quite different and difficult, and we cannot apply in tatkal.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


Oh, is it so, I thought that it's up-to individual to decide whether he can go for tatkal or not... Then it's actually bad luck for you anyways, if you are unable to apply visa within speculated time, dibp gives u second chance, you will get a re invitation, but this is valid only, if none of your invite is expired before. 2nd invitation will be based on your current EOI. however, if your second EOI lapse and you are unable to lodge visa, then your EOI will be removed from skil Select.


----------



## djthevj

prashant_wase said:


> Oh, is it so, I thought that it's up-to individual to decide whether he can go for tatkal or not... Then it's actually bad luck for you anyways, if you are unable to apply visa within speculated time, dibp gives u second chance, you will get a re invitation, but this is valid only, if none of your invite is expired before. 2nd invitation will be based on your current EOI. however, if your second EOI lapse and you are unable to lodge visa, then your EOI will be removed from skil Select.


did you go through this ?

Lost Passport Queries | Damaged Passport Queries


----------



## prashant_wase

djthevj said:


> did you go through this ?
> 
> Lost Passport Queries | Damaged Passport Queries


I am actually, today is last day for me. Because of my agent I was unable to lodge visa, he was unavailable for many days... Then he got a warning letter from DIBP. 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## kannanrvskn

I have got only cash in hand salary vouchers...no bank statement or IT documents for 1 year...will it be acceptable ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agrawal85

*Need to Travel, what to do?*

hi All, 

i have applied PR last week and need to travel back to India urgently, what do i need to do? who to inform? will it delay my application?

I'm working on 457 which is valid


----------



## Rajeev1985

Hello All,

I am also sailing in the same boat, still waiting for the grant.
My scenario is like:
Got invitation on 23 Jan 2017
Lodged Application on 10 Feb 2017
Got CO response(Brisbane Team) for addition docs: 23 Feb 2017
Responded to CO on 7 March 2017
Till then, still in assessment in progress state

Can Anyone please suggest what can be the worst case(max date) by which I should receive my grant.


----------



## Numair16

LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE said:


> *
> 
> As expected got my GRANT today..:roll::roll::roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE A : L-75, R-66, S-79, W-71(10 Points)
> 
> ACS positive : 10 FEB 2017
> Education : 15 points (MIT - MASTER INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY)
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY ; 10 POINTS ( INCLUDES PROFESSIONAL YEAR )
> Age : 30 points
> 
> Timeline
> 
> EOI Submitted (189) : 10/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 15 MARCH 2017
> VISA LODGED ; 16 MARCH 2017 ( ONSHORE )
> CO CONTACTED - 20 MARCH ( REQUESTED FORM 80 )
> SUBMITTED FORM 80 - 23 MARCH
> 
> MEDICAL ; 24 MARCH 2017 (DONE)
> MEDICAL UPLOADED ; 27 MARCH 2017
> 
> GRANT DATE ; 31/3/2017*


Congrats buddy! You seem to have fixed the match! 
Just kidding! anyway best of luck


----------



## newtooaustralia

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat, still waiting for the grant.
> My scenario is like:
> Got invitation on 23 Jan 2017
> Lodged Application on 10 Feb 2017
> Got CO response(Brisbane Team) for addition docs: 23 Feb 2017
> Responded to CO on 7 March 2017
> Till then, still in assessment in progress state
> 
> Can Anyone please suggest what can be the worst case(max date) by which I should receive my grant.


DIBP works really strange. Don't talk about worst case . It can be very horrific. I hope we all will get grant very soon InshaAllah. What exactly CO asked for?


----------



## yousufkhan

kannanrvskn said:


> I have got only cash in hand salary vouchers...no bank statement or IT documents for 1 year...will it be acceptable ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
You have to provide salary certificate from your employer.


----------



## learner

newtooaustralia said:


> DIBP works really strange. Don't talk about worst case . It can be very horrific. I hope we all will get grant very soon InshaAllah. What exactly CO asked for?


Thats right buddy . It is unpredicable . I lodged on 2 Feb , CO contact 20 Feb, replied 26 Feb , Waiting since then . 

Worst thing is the details which CO was seeking was also incorrect . He wanted recent proof of Spouse functional english .. 
She already had a vocational english level (more than 5 band) . This should be good for 3 years . 
Cant do anything but wait


----------



## australianexpat2015

muhsoh said:


> Tomorrow??  i can understand the excitement  congratulations mate to u and ur family..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


HeHe Thank you for correcting me. Indeed too excited and happy!


----------



## Rajeev1985

newtooaustralia said:


> DIBP works really strange. Don't talk about worst case . It can be very horrific. I hope we all will get grant very soon InshaAllah. What exactly CO asked for?


Hi,

They asked me for below additional docs:
More employment reference for employment point claim.
PCC and form 80 for me and my wife.
Medical for me for my wife.

Really it's taking too much of time now.

Can you please suggest that is there really a cyclone in Brisbane which is affecting the official work of DIBP?


----------



## vikmi2017

*Visa Lodge and Medical*

I got ITA on 15th March submitted My health declaration and got HAP ID on 24th March but there is no appointment till 13th April. Can I lodge the Visa before going for medical till 13th April or wait to lodge applcation after medical is done. 
As i have already got my HAP ID i do not want another HAP ID to be generated by CO.
Please advice


----------



## rahul.synergys

Hi Guys,
There is a unique problem in my case. Though I have received the grant but my agent is not sharing the grant letter of my child unless I write a testimonial for him. He is basically harassing and forcing me to write a review which I donot want to, simply because he doesnt deserve it. Moreover, ImmiAccount used was his professional one under the name of his firm, which he used to lodge multiple applications, thats what he said. Also DIBP notifications went to his email id and therefore I have no way to get the grant letter myself. I am dependent on him. Is there a way to get the grant letter myself maybe by contacting DIBP directly or any other way you know? Your help will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## indergill

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi Guys,
> There is a unique problem in my case. Though I have received the grant but my agent is not sharing the grant letter of my child unless I write a testimonial for him. He is basically harassing and forcing me to write a review which I donot want to, simply because he doesnt deserve it. Moreover, ImmiAccount used was his professional one under the name of his firm, which he used to lodge multiple applications, thats what he said. Also DIBP notifications went to his email id and therefore I have no way to get the grant letter myself. I am dependent on him. Is there a way to get the grant letter myself maybe by contacting DIBP directly or any other way you know? Your help will be highly appreciated. Thank you.




Try creating account with immigration online if you have trn number or passport number or whatever it asks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

sultan_azam said:


> hmm... upload few more pay slips at interval of 4/6 months


Thank you for your reply.

Uploaded more payslips to be on the safe side


----------



## rahul.synergys

Thanks a lot Inder, it did the trick!! 

I already had an ImmiAccount and I was able to import my application using TRN, DOB and Passport number. Once imported, I was able to view my application (for the first time on ImmiAccount) and could download grant letters too.

Feels great that I am no more dependent on that arrogant agent.

Cheers.


----------



## rahul.synergys

indergill said:


> Try creating account with immigration online if you have trn number or passport number or whatever it asks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Inder, it did the trick!! 

I already had an ImmiAccount and I was able to import my application using TRN, DOB and Passport number. Once imported, I was able to view my application (for the first time on ImmiAccount) and could download grant letters too.

Feels great that I am no more dependent on that arrogant agent.

Cheers


----------



## indergill

rahul.synergys said:


> Thanks a lot Inder, it did the trick!!
> 
> 
> 
> I already had an ImmiAccount and I was able to import my application using TRN, DOB and Passport number. Once imported, I was able to view my application (for the first time on ImmiAccount) and could download grant letters too.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels great that I am no more dependent on that arrogant agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Congratulations mate give him a NICE feedback now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jig9112

*189 points*

Hello all,

I have 3 years of experience in IT and my degree is Masters in Business IT and B.E. Computer Science. Will my 2 years of experience be deducted and only 1 year be calculated for the points or Will I get 5 points for the 3 years of experience?

Also, if I have 60 points, will there be any chance for 189 Visa? If not is there any chance for 190 category with 60 points?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Agrawal85

Agrawal85 said:


> hi All,
> 
> i have applied PR last week and need to travel back to India urgently, what do i need to do? who to inform? will it delay my application?
> 
> I'm working on 457 which is valid


Dear members, request a reply please.


----------



## Nmonga32

Hi all,

I have applied for 189 PR and the timelines are as follows:

EOI submitted: 24 Dec 2016
Invited: 4 Jan 2017
Visa lodged: 9 Feb 2017
1st CO contact: 18 Feb 2017 (Form 80, PCC, Medicals)
Information provided: 27 Feb 2017
2nd CO contact: 28 Mar 2017 (PTE result authorization)
IO: 28 Mar 2017
Grant: ???

Can any one tell me if there is going to be an employment verification after this? If yes, what all is the HR asked?

Thanks!


----------



## muhsoh

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat, still waiting for the grant.
> My scenario is like:
> Got invitation on 23 Jan 2017
> Lodged Application on 10 Feb 2017
> Got CO response(Brisbane Team) for addition docs: 23 Feb 2017
> Responded to CO on 7 March 2017
> Till then, still in assessment in progress state
> 
> Can Anyone please suggest what can be the worst case(max date) by which I should receive my grant.


Nobody can predict mate. Just sit back and relax. The more you think, the more you'll get disturbed.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

kannanrvskn said:


> I have got only cash in hand salary vouchers...no bank statement or IT documents for 1 year...will it be acceptable ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that also serves as the proof to your working and earning. Will work in absence of other documents


----------



## vikaschandra

Agrawal85 said:


> hi All,
> 
> i have applied PR last week and need to travel back to India urgently, what do i need to do? who to inform? will it delay my application?
> 
> I'm working on 457 which is valid


You are on bridging visa??


----------



## vikaschandra

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They asked me for below additional docs:
> More employment reference for employment point claim.
> PCC and form 80 for me and my wife.
> Medical for me for my wife.
> 
> Really it's taking too much of time now.
> 
> Can you please suggest that is there really a cyclone in Brisbane which is affecting the official work of DIBP?


Have you not heard about cyclone debbie?? You should start researching more about AU. DIBP offices were closed in Brisbane but is now open. Check the posts by DIBP


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi Guys,
> There is a unique problem in my case. Though I have received the grant but my agent is not sharing the grant letter of my child unless I write a testimonial for him. He is basically harassing and forcing me to write a review which I donot want to, simply because he doesnt deserve it. Moreover, ImmiAccount used was his professional one under the name of his firm, which he used to lodge multiple applications, thats what he said. Also DIBP notifications went to his email id and therefore I have no way to get the grant letter myself. I am dependent on him. Is there a way to get the grant letter myself maybe by contacting DIBP directly or any other way you know? Your help will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Get your own immi account. You can import the application using the TRN number. Go ahead make an immi account and get all the grant letters. Ask the agent to go to hell. And also make sure you file a complaint against the agent with MARA


----------



## vikaschandra

jig9112 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 3 years of experience in IT and my degree is Masters in Business IT and B.E. Computer Science. Will my 2 years of experience be deducted and only 1 year be calculated for the points or Will I get 5 points for the 3 years of experience?
> 
> Also, if I have 60 points, will there be any chance for 189 Visa? If not is there any chance for 190 category with 60 points?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


If the experience and education is from offshore they will deduct 2 years. What is your occupation code?


----------



## Nmonga32

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for 189 PR and the timelines are as follows:
> 
> EOI submitted: 24 Dec 2016
> Invited: 4 Jan 2017
> Visa lodged: 9 Feb 2017
> 1st CO contact: 18 Feb 2017 (Form 80, PCC, Medicals)
> Information provided: 27 Feb 2017
> 2nd CO contact: 28 Mar 2017 (PTE result authorization)
> IO: 28 Mar 2017
> Grant: ???
> 
> Can any one tell me if there is going to be an employment verification after this? If yes, what all is the HR asked?
> 
> Thanks!


Please advise


----------



## vikaschandra

Nmonga32 said:


> Please advise


If the CO thinks he/she needs more evidences for the claim it is very much possible that the verification could happen. 

Employment verification can be done in several ways

1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about the individual & his/her work. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that the applicant has provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
3. DIBP might visit applicants office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning. 
4. DIBP may also call the applicant after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to ones job. 
5. DIBP officials may just call Applicants HR to verify the Roles and Responsibilities if the letter is issued by the HR directly

These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials


----------



## joarc

Hello all, 
I would really appreciate some advice as I am doing the submission on my own.

Regarding stating salary in the employment reference letter, 
Do I need to be so detailed as to include every increment and the corresponding dates, or can I just start the starting or the range?

Thank you.


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
I am about to lodge visa in few days. I have my Credit card to make payment by increasing the credit limit. Also my friend has Forex Card. I will load money in his card and can use for payment. Which one is best and cheap in commission charges? Please advice!!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

joarc said:


> Hello all,
> I would really appreciate some advice as I am doing the submission on my own.
> 
> Regarding stating salary in the employment reference letter,
> Do I need to be so detailed as to include every increment and the corresponding dates, or can I just start the starting or the range?
> 
> Thank you.


You do not have to detail it.. just provide 1 pay slips from each quarter.


----------



## vikaschandra

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I am about to lodge visa in few days. I have my Credit card to make payment by increasing the credit limit. Also my friend has Forex Card. I will load money in his card and can use for payment. Which one is best and cheap in commission charges? Please advice!!!!


forex card would be better in terms of exchange rate conversion.. with regards to surcharge it would be the same whether you use CC or FC


----------



## rahul.synergys

vikaschandra said:


> Get your own immi account. You can import the application using the TRN number. Go ahead make an immi account and get all the grant letters. Ask the agent to go to hell. And also make sure you file a complaint against the agent with MARA


Thanks a lot Vikas! yeah did the same a while ago. worked like a charm. happy now that I dont have run after that irritating guy.

Cheers


----------



## joarc

Thanks Vikaschandra,
So I will just state the starting pay and show payslips for the rest.





vikaschandra said:


> You do not have to detail it.. just provide 1 pay slips from each quarter.


----------



## Nmonga32

vikaschandra said:


> If the CO thinks he/she needs more evidences for the claim it is very much possible that the verification could happen.
> 
> Employment verification can be done in several ways
> 
> 1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about the individual & his/her work. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that the applicant has provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
> 2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
> 3. DIBP might visit applicants office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning.
> 4. DIBP may also call the applicant after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to ones job.
> 5. DIBP officials may just call Applicants HR to verify the Roles and Responsibilities if the letter is issued by the HR directly
> 
> These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials


Well, many thanks for this information. I am not sure how my HR is going to respond to such queries. If my HR declines to answer, then will DIBP reach out to me seeking clarification? I hope they don't reject it directly.


----------



## indaussi

Hi frds

Visa lodged in Aug'16
Last contacted by GSM adelaide in Nov 16.

Last week again i lodge one query to update the current status.

Below feedback is received from their end.

"the Global Feedback Unit informed you that the referenced application was undergoing mandatory checks.

Your application continues to undergo these checks".

So Seniors pl help me to understand what is this mandatory checks.


----------



## vikaschandra

joarc said:


> Thanks Vikaschandra,
> So I will just state the starting pay and show payslips for the rest.


Yes that would work fine


----------



## vikaschandra

indaussi said:


> Hi frds
> 
> Visa lodged in Aug'16
> Last contacted by GSM adelaide in Nov 16.
> 
> Last week again i lodge one query to update the current status.
> 
> Below feedback is received from their end.
> 
> "the Global Feedback Unit informed you that the referenced application was undergoing mandatory checks.
> 
> Your application continues to undergo these checks".
> 
> So Seniors pl help me to understand what is this mandatory checks.


Verification of employment, Education, Police clearance and medicals these are usual mandatory checks that needs to be performed


----------



## vikaschandra

Nmonga32 said:


> Well, many thanks for this information. I am not sure how my HR is going to respond to such queries. If my HR declines to answer, then will DIBP reach out to me seeking clarification? I hope they don't reject it directly.


There would not be direct rejection whatsoever if ones HR does not verify the employment or gives adverse information the applicant received Letter of Natural Justice which gives applicant to respond with additional evidences as proof to adverse information.. Natural justice has to be responded within 28 days time.. post response to NJL DIBP would further verify the evidences if satisfied they would grant if not they would reject the visa.


----------



## sultan_azam

joarc said:


> Hello all,
> I would really appreciate some advice as I am doing the submission on my own.
> 
> Regarding stating salary in the employment reference letter,
> Do I need to be so detailed as to include every increment and the corresponding dates, or can I just start the starting or the range?
> 
> Thank you.


Basic salary and the range will do

No requirement of detailed breakup or month wise breakup

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I am about to lodge visa in few days. I have my Credit card to make payment by increasing the credit limit. Also my friend has Forex Card. I will load money in his card and can use for payment. Which one is best and cheap in commission charges? Please advice!!!!


Forex card

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

vikaschandra said:


> There would not be direct rejection whatsoever if ones HR does not verify the employment or gives adverse information the applicant received Letter of Natural Justice which gives applicant to respond with additional evidences as proof to adverse information.. Natural justice has to be responded within 28 days time.. post response to NJL DIBP would further verify the evidences if satisfied they would grant if not they would reject the visa.


And what kind of proof would we need to provide in such cases? My own manager was so incompetent that he himself didn't know what work I was doing and was fired by the company as a result of this (and many other instances for incompetence). HR wouldn't be able to confirm anything more than what's written on the letter they have provided. I had to give them the content of the letter as well.

In fact, I think my company HR is so full of themselves, they wouldn't even entertain anyone for questioning.


----------



## joy_87

Hi All,

I have submitted 189 Visa and in the process of uploading docs. I have few clarifications. please assist

1) I have claimed partner points however there is no option to upload ACS results for my partner. Could you please guide on where to upload partner's ACS and Employment docs.

2) I have mistakenly clicked on confirm button on Employment Overseas section before uploading appointment, releiving letter and pay slips for myself. Now the attach button is not appearing. Is there any other option to upload now or should I wait for the CO to request?


----------



## vikaschandra

taylorman said:


> And what kind of proof would we need to provide in such cases? My own manager was so incompetent that he himself didn't know what work I was doing and was fired by the company as a result of this (and many other instances for incompetence). HR wouldn't be able to confirm anything more than what's written on the letter they have provided. I had to give them the content of the letter as well.
> 
> In fact, I think my company HR is so full of themselves, they wouldn't even entertain anyone for questioning.


Well in that case pray that verification doesn't happen for you. DIBP most ask abouy Toles and Responsibilities, how long you have been working with them etc.


----------



## prashant_wase

Hi guys, I finally lodged my visa on my last day of submission, it was late because of my irresponsible agent. He never guided me, I did my medical and PCC myself. For medical, I created new immi id from which I generated my HAP id and referral letter. Now while uploading documents, my agent just called me and is asking for my immi I'd and password. He says that he will attach all the medical related documents from there, I have already provided him referral letter and the letter which I received when my clinic submitted the reports to DIBP. what else is he looking for... 

Experts, kindly suggest me that will it be safe to share my immi I'd ND password with him. He never gave me his immi id and password and never responded me in time. For the sake of documents uploading, should I give my immi I'd and password to him, which I seriously don't want to share, because I can keep track of him using this. 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Experts,

I need to fill form 80. Is there online form 80 application available so that I can type and take a printout?
Or is it better to fill with a black pen and scan?

Kindly advise where can I get sample form 80's?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

prashant_wase said:


> Hi guys, I finally lodged my visa on my last day of submission, it was late because of my irresponsible agent. He never guided me, I did my medical and PCC myself. For medical, I created new immi id from which I generated my HAP id and referral letter. Now while uploading documents, my agent just called me and is asking for my immi I'd and password. He says that he will attach all the medical related documents from there, I have already provided him referral letter and the letter which I received when my clinic submitted the reports to DIBP. what else is he looking for...
> 
> Experts, kindly suggest me that will it be safe to share my immi I'd ND password with him. He never gave me his immi id and password and never responded me in time. For the sake of documents uploading, should I give my immi I'd and password to him, which I seriously don't want to share, because I can keep track of him using this.
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


i hope you have mentioned the HAP ID in visa application, with which you have done medicals

now you have come so far by yourself and probably with the knowledge gained in forum, if i were in your place i wouldnt have shared my immi id and password with the agent in scenario mentioned by you, there is nothing else required to be uploaded wrt medicals, you can check the medicals status inside immiaccount which should be stating "health clearance provided - no action required"

dont share anything with him now, not even the Transaction reference number


----------



## sultan_azam

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need to fill form 80. Is there online form 80 application available so that I can type and take a printout?
> Or is it better to fill with a black pen and scan?
> 
> Kindly advise where can I get sample form 80's?
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

fill the form in pdf editor(acrobat) or some other software, take print of last page, sign, scan and replace the sign page in original pdf by this scanned page


----------



## victor0712

Hi Experts,

While submitting VISA, I have filled up the 17 pages form and deposited the fees. I am yet to upload the documents but the status of application say "Application Received". Is it correct?


----------



## aumelb1

Yes, correct!!!!


----------



## manpan18

prashant_wase said:


> Hi guys, I finally lodged my visa on my last day of submission, it was late because of my irresponsible agent. He never guided me, I did my medical and PCC myself. For medical, I created new immi id from which I generated my HAP id and referral letter. Now while uploading documents, my agent just called me and is asking for my immi I'd and password. He says that he will attach all the medical related documents from there, I have already provided him referral letter and the letter which I received when my clinic submitted the reports to DIBP. what else is he looking for...
> 
> Experts, kindly suggest me that will it be safe to share my immi I'd ND password with him. He never gave me his immi id and password and never responded me in time. For the sake of documents uploading, should I give my immi I'd and password to him, which I seriously don't want to share, because I can keep track of him using this.
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


What medical related documents? There are no medical related documents. There is just the HAP id that is linked to your immi account and the medical results are uploaded by the clinic for the immigration people to see. As I said before, your agent is either dumb, inexperienced or just a fraud.


----------



## manpan18

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted 189 Visa and in the process of uploading docs. I have few clarifications. please assist
> 
> 1) I have claimed partner points however there is no option to upload ACS results for my partner. Could you please guide on where to upload partner's ACS and Employment docs.
> 
> 2) I have mistakenly clicked on confirm button on Employment Overseas section before uploading appointment, releiving letter and pay slips for myself. Now the attach button is not appearing. Is there any other option to upload now or should I wait for the CO to request?





manpan18 said:


> prashant_wase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I finally lodged my visa on my last day of submission, it was late because of my irresponsible agent. He never guided me, I did my medical and PCC myself. For medical, I created new immi id from which I generated my HAP id and referral letter. Now while uploading documents, my agent just called me and is asking for my immi I'd and password. He says that he will attach all the medical related documents from there, I have already provided him referral letter and the letter which I received when my clinic submitted the reports to DIBP. what else is he looking for...
> 
> Experts, kindly suggest me that will it be safe to share my immi I'd ND password with him. He never gave me his immi id and password and never responded me in time. For the sake of documents uploading, should I give my immi I'd and password to him, which I seriously don't want to share, because I can keep track of him using this.
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What medical related documents? There are no medical related documents. There is just the HAP id that is linked to your immi account and the medical results are uploaded by the clinic for the immigration people to see. As I said before, your agent is either dumb, inexperienced or just a fraud.
Click to expand...

For both things, click on the "Add attachment" button on the bottom left the right pane - below the list of attached documents - and then select the category manually. Don't worry about the mistake you made and how it appears. It will be fine.


----------



## manpan18

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted 189 Visa and in the process of uploading docs. I have few clarifications. please assist
> 
> 1) I have claimed partner points however there is no option to upload ACS results for my partner. Could you please guide on where to upload partner's ACS and Employment docs.
> 
> 2) I have mistakenly clicked on confirm button on Employment Overseas section before uploading appointment, releiving letter and pay slips for myself. Now the attach button is not appearing. Is there any other option to upload now or should I wait for the CO to request?


For both things, click on the "Add attachment" button on the bottom left the right pane - below the list of attached documents - and then select the category manually. Don't worry about the mistake you made and how it appears. It will be fine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vikmi2017

I got invitation on 15th March submitted My health declaration and got HAP ID on 24th March but there is no appointment till 13th April. Can I lodge the Visa before going for medical till 13th April or wait to lodge application after medical is done. 
As i have already got my HAP ID i do not want another HAP ID to be generated by CO.
Please advice as i want lodge my Visa asap


IELTS : 8 Oct 2016 - 7.5 ACS 11 Jan 2017 EOI 5 Feb 2017 Invitation 15 March 2017


----------



## vikmi2017

*Visa Lodge*

I got invitation on 15th March submitted My health declaration and got HAP ID on 24th March but there is no appointment till 13th April. Can I lodge the Visa before going for medical till 13th April or wait to lodge application after medical is done. 
As i have already got my HAP ID i do not want another HAP ID to be generated by CO.
Please advice as i want lodge my Visa asap


IELTS : 8 Oct 2016 - 7.5 ACS 11 Jan 2017 EOI 5 Feb 2017 Invitation 15 March 2017


----------



## Gagz

What all documents are to be filled in the Stage 3 apart from the following?

1. Form 80
2. Form 1221
3. Medical
4. PCC

Is there any document left which is to be submitted?


----------



## jazz25

vikmi2017 said:


> I got invitation on 15th March submitted My health declaration and got HAP ID on 24th March but there is no appointment till 13th April. Can I lodge the Visa before going for medical till 13th April or wait to lodge application after medical is done.
> As i have already got my HAP ID i do not want another HAP ID to be generated by CO.
> 
> Please advice as i want lodge my Visa asap
> 
> 
> IELTS : 8 Oct 2016 - 7.5 ACS 11 Jan 2017 EOI 5 Feb 2017 Invitation 15 March 2017


It's okay to lodge Visa without first completing your medicals. Several people wait for CO to request them for medicals, so its perfectly fine. I would however suggest to lodge visa around the time you do medicals (if you have time) so that by the time a CO is allocated to you, your medicals would be uploaded and you may be given a direct grant.


----------



## katts007

rahul.synergys said:


> Thanks a lot Inder, it did the trick!!
> 
> 
> 
> I already had an ImmiAccount and I was able to import my application using TRN, DOB and Passport number. Once imported, I was able to view my application (for the first time on ImmiAccount) and could download grant letters too.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels great that I am no more dependent on that arrogant agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi Rahul, Good that you got access to the grant letters. However I would suggest you to complain to DIBP about your agent provided he is a MARA agent. If he is not a MARA agent then there is nothing much you can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Gagz said:


> What all documents are to be filled in the Stage 3 apart from the following?
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 3. Medical
> 4. PCC
> 
> Is there any document left which is to be submitted?


Those need to be uploaded. Yes. Hard to comment what else without knowing what you have already uploaded. What are you calling stage 3? Has the CO contacted you?


----------



## manpan18

vikmi2017 said:


> I got invitation on 15th March submitted My health declaration and got HAP ID on 24th March but there is no appointment till 13th April. Can I lodge the Visa before going for medical till 13th April or wait to lodge application after medical is done.
> As i have already got my HAP ID i do not want another HAP ID to be generated by CO.
> Please advice as i want lodge my Visa asap
> 
> 
> IELTS : 8 Oct 2016 - 7.5 ACS 11 Jan 2017 EOI 5 Feb 2017 Invitation 15 March 2017


I waited to complete my medicals and PCC and lodged my Visa after that. I was trying for direct grant. I had uploaded everything upfront. But CO contacted me because of the following:
1. My PTE result were not sent to them by PTEVUE ( which I thought was automatic as I had checked that box when scheduling my exam. I don't remember if I got a confirmation email)
2. Something that was missing in my wife's form 80.
3. My institute name was mentioned as XYZ University in form 80 instead of University of XYZ and they could not find/validate it (seem previous post).

So, if you are sure you will not be missing anything for which CO will contact you, you can wait and apply later and try for direct grant. But if you are not confident, apply now and make sure everything is uploaded within 28 days of CO contact, including medicals and pcc and all - that way you will utilize this time for the standard wait time after CO contact. If you go for direct grant and CO contacts you then you will be wasting more time rather than saving it and more people which be processed ahead of you from the upcoming invite date on 12 April. You have to decide this based on how close your occupation is to the ceiling. I went for direct grant and now I wish I had not as two more Invites has passed and my ceiling had reached by the time I applied. Now I don't know if I will get the grant this year as I did not get the direct grant. It's tricky. Decide based on these facts. Good luck!


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> vikmi2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got invitation on 15th March submitted My health declaration and got HAP ID on 24th March but there is no appointment till 13th April. Can I lodge the Visa before going for medical till 13th April or wait to lodge application after medical is done.
> As i have already got my HAP ID i do not want another HAP ID to be generated by CO.
> Please advice as i want lodge my Visa asap
> 
> 
> IELTS : 8 Oct 2016 - 7.5 ACS 11 Jan 2017 EOI 5 Feb 2017 Invitation 15 March 2017
> 
> 
> 
> I waited to complete my medicals and PCC and lodged my Visa after that. I was trying for direct grant. I had uploaded everything upfront. But CO contacted me because of the following:
> 1. My PTE result were not sent to them by PTEVUE ( which I thought was automatic as I had checked that box when scheduling my exam. I don't remember if I got a confirmation email)
> 2. Something that was missing in my wife's form 80.
> 3. My institute name was mentioned as XYZ University in form 80 instead of University of XYZ and they could not find/validate it (seem previous post).
> 
> So, if you are sure you will not be missing anything for which CO will contact you, you can wait and apply later and try for direct grant. But if you are not confident, apply now and make sure everything is uploaded within 28 days of CO contact, including medicals and pcc and all - that way you will utilize this time for the standard wait time after CO contact. If you go for direct grant and CO contacts you then you will be wasting more time rather than saving it and more people which be processed ahead of you from the upcoming invite date on 12 April. You have to decide this based on how close your occupation is to the ceiling. I went for direct grant and now I wish I had not as two more Invites has passed and my ceiling had reached by the time I applied. Now I don't know if I will get the grant this year as I did not get the direct grant. It's tricky. Decide based on these facts. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention, I also got emotional for my HAP Id and did not want another one. Don't make that mistake. Decide based on what would work best for you. If you have to let it go, let it go. It's just a HAP id.


----------



## shrinivaskk

vikmi2017 said:


> I got invitation on 15th March submitted My health declaration and got HAP ID on 24th March but there is no appointment till 13th April. Can I lodge the Visa before going for medical till 13th April or wait to lodge application after medical is done.
> As i have already got my HAP ID i do not want another HAP ID to be generated by CO.
> Please advice as i want lodge my Visa asap
> 
> 
> IELTS : 8 Oct 2016 - 7.5 ACS 11 Jan 2017 EOI 5 Feb 2017 Invitation 15 March 2017


Yes, you can lodge the application. 

Once CO asks you for the medicals, then you can furnish the details. 

All the best !


----------



## Gagz

manpan18 said:


> Those need to be uploaded. Yes. Hard to comment what else without knowing what you have already uploaded. What are you calling stage 3? Has the CO contacted you?


No. I just now recieved the invite on 29th march. And I have not uploaded anything since the invite.

I think those are the 4 things i have to submit. Form 80, 1221, then CO will contact after which i have to submit medical and pcc. Am i right?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need to fill form 80. Is there online form 80 application available so that I can type and take a printout?
> Or is it better to fill with a black pen and scan?
> 
> Kindly advise where can I get sample form 80's?
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

This form is editable. 

You can take the printout of the last page and then sign and then upload it again together. 

All the best !


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> No. I just now recieved the invite on 29th march. And I have not uploaded anything since the invite.
> 
> I think those are the 4 things i have to submit. Form 80, 1221, then CO will contact after which i have to submit medical and pcc. Am i right?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Why wouldn't you upload all upfront? 

You've got to understand that complete applications are subject to direct grant. :clock:


----------



## rathor.17

Hi Guys,

From what I've noticed from https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189; there has been no activity what so ever after 28th March. I was wondering if anyone has any idea about this?


----------



## andreyx108b

djthevj said:


> Does the occupation code decide the assigning of the CO/location? or they picked it randomly.




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

andreyx108b said:


> Why wouldn't you upload all upfront?
> 
> You've got to understand that complete applications are subject to direct grant. :clock:


Thanks mate. I will upload all upfront then.

Moreover, i have a small query. How many months they give for initial entry in australia till the time the visa grant expires?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

Gagz said:


> Thanks mate. I will upload all upfront then.
> 
> Moreover, i have a small query. How many months they give for initial entry in australia till the time the visa grant expires?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The Initial Entry Date (IED) date is usually one year from the date you did your Medicals or got your PCC (from any/ all countries you have lived in), whichever is earlier.

E.g. if you did your medicals on 2 Jan 2017 and got your PCC on 4 Feb 2016. The IED would usually be 1 Jan 2018.

Hope this helps.


----------



## manpan18

Gagz said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those need to be uploaded. Yes. Hard to comment what else without knowing what you have already uploaded. What are you calling stage 3? Has the CO contacted you?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I just now recieved the invite on 29th march. And I have not uploaded anything since the invite.
> 
> I think those are the 4 things i have to submit. Form 80, 1221, then CO will contact after which i have to submit medical and pcc. Am i right?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Once you apply, you will get a list populated automatically for upload. Apart from that you have to upload salary slips, offer letters etc. Search the forum for details.


----------



## Gagz

taylorman said:


> The Initial Entry Date (IED) date is usually one year from the date you did your Medicals or got your PCC (from any/ all countries you have lived in), whichever is earlier.
> 
> E.g. if you did your medicals on 2 Jan 2017 and got your PCC on 4 Feb 2016. The IED would usually be 1 Jan 2018.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Its a bit confusing.

Hypothetically lets say i do my medical & pcc on the same day (assumingly) on 18th april, 2017 and get the grant on 25th may, 2017. So my IED will be 18th april, 2018?

Either i misinterpret it or it does sound bizarre. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

Gagz said:


> Its a bit confusing.
> 
> Hypothetically lets say i do my medical & pcc on the same day (assumingly) on 18th april, 2017 and get the grant on 25th may, 2017. So my IED will be 18th april, 2018?
> 
> Either i misinterpret it or it does sound bizarre.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, This is correct.


----------



## ravi1913

Guys, do we also need to upload passport size photo of the applicant along with other documents?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> Thanks mate. I will upload all upfront then.
> 
> Moreover, i have a small query. How many months they give for initial entry in australia till the time the visa grant expires?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You get 1 year from PCC validity or Medicals for IDE. 

After you enter - your visa is valid for 5 years. After 4 years in Australia you can apply for Citizenship.


----------



## Gagz

andreyx108b said:


> You get 1 year from PCC validity or Medicals for IDE.
> 
> After you enter - your visa is valid for 5 years. After 4 years in Australia you can apply for Citizenship.


Oh it clears everything.

I have to atleast land once in australia from PCC validity or medicals till 1 year.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

ravi1913 said:


> Guys, do we also need to upload passport size photo of the applicant along with other documents?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


No. Where did you hear that?


----------



## ravi1913

manpan18 said:


> No. Where did you hear that?


I have got the list of documents frm my agent (Pune agent) where its listed, but I have seen document list mentioned here in forum doesnt mention passport size photo to upload
So it doesnt require?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

manpan18 said:


> No. Where did you hear that?


Below is list I have received frm agent for main applicant - 
All documents must be Color Scanned in Original:

Main applicant:-

· Completed form 80 and signed by the applicant.
· Scanned Photograph ( recent color passport size )
· Passport (First and last stamping pages)
· Education documents i.e. Certificate and mark sheets (from secondary education onwards )
· English evidence (IELTS or PTE or TOFEL score card)
· Valid Skills assessment outcome letter.
· Application Fee $3600 AUD payable to “DIAC” through credit card .
· Employment documents :- a) Offer letter for the current company
b) Reliving letter or service certificate for the previous company.
· Promotion/ihikehHike Letters ( if any)
· Taxation documents ( for max number of yrs)
· Pay slips recent 3 months for current company and per quarter 1 pay slip for previous company.
· Form 16
· Bank Statements
· Name Change Affidavit( if any)
· Pan card/ Aadhar card / Ration card / Driving license
· Marriage certificate (if Married)

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

ravi1913 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Where did you hear that?
> 
> 
> 
> Below is list I have received frm agent for main applicant -
> All documents must be Color Scanned in Original:
> 
> Main applicant:-
> 
> · Completed form 80 and signed by the applicant.
> · Scanned Photograph ( recent color passport size )
> · Passport (First and last stamping pages)
> · Education documents i.e. Certificate and mark sheets (from secondary education onwards )
> · English evidence (IELTS or PTE or TOFEL score card)
> · Valid Skills assessment outcome letter.
> · Application Fee $3600 AUD payable to ?DIAC? through credit card .
> · Employment documents :- a) Offer letter for the current company
> b) Reliving letter or service certificate for the previous company.
> · Promotion/ihikehHike Letters ( if any)
> · Taxation documents ( for max number of yrs)
> · Pay slips recent 3 months for current company and per quarter 1 pay slip for previous company.
> · Form 16
> · Bank Statements
> · Name Change Affidavit( if any)
> · Pan card/ Aadhar card / Ration card / Driving license
> · Marriage certificate (if Married)
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

All looks good. Except the photograph - not required. Unless the agents are supposed to use it in some way.


----------



## namitc

Hello,

Do we need to also show any particular minimum bank balance in our bank statements? or any other kind of funds?


----------



## Gagz

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we need to also show any particular minimum bank balance in our bank statements? or any other kind of funds?


Not in 189. However it is always safe to have some money in hand.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

Gagz said:


> Not in 189. However it is always safe to have some money in hand.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply!

Also, how does the ITR V documents support our employment claims? It does not say that the income is from employment and in fact doesn't even say anything about the source of income. Apart from this what other taxation documents can we show? Is it required to show any tax documents?


----------



## jazz25

namitc said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Also, how does the ITR V documents support our employment claims? It does not say that the income is from employment and in fact doesn't even say anything about the source of income. Apart from this what other taxation documents can we show? Is it required to show any tax documents?


I would suggest: Along with ITR, add Form-16 (It has employment details), and Form 26AS if you want to make your case full-proof


----------



## namitc

amit85 said:


> I would suggest: Along with ITR, add Form-16 (It has employment details), and Form 26AS if you want to make your case full-proof


ok... That makes sense. Thanks!

I am doing this whole procedure without any help of a consultant. And probably that's why I get really confused when I see information in this forum about form 80 and form 1221 and documents uploading during visa lodge. I recieved my ITA on march 29th and then all that I see is the 17 page application form. The following are my points of confusion/lack of knowledge:

1. The 17 page application form doesn't have any place to upload documents. How do we do that?
2. What is form 80 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
3. What is form 1221 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
4. How do we generate the HAP ID for medicals and where can we get the medical tests done? Are there any specific hospitals where we can get this done?
5. When and how does a case officer gets assigned?

Any clarifications would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jazz25

namitc said:


> ok... That makes sense. Thanks!
> 
> I am doing this whole procedure without any help of a consultant. And probably that's why I get really confused when I see information in this forum about form 80 and form 1221 and documents uploading during visa lodge. I recieved my ITA on march 29th and then all that I see is the 17 page application form. The following are my points of confusion/lack of knowledge:
> 
> 1. The 17 page application form doesn't have any place to upload documents. How do we do that?
> 2. What is form 80 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
> 3. What is form 1221 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
> 4. How do we generate the HAP ID for medicals and where can we get the medical tests done? Are there any specific hospitals where we can get this done?
> 5. When and how does a case officer gets assigned?
> 
> Any clarifications would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I can understand. A lot of people have done their applications themselves, by researching a lot, and thanks to experts on this forum, most of our queries are answered. I can probably give you some idea about few of your questions:

2. What is form 80 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
Ans: You can find it here: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
It's not mandatory, but recommended to be uploaded as it increases chances for a direct grant

3. What is form 1221 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
Ans: You can find it here: https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
It's not mandatory, but recommended to be uploaded as it increases chances for a direct grant

Frankly speaking, most of information on your main form and these 2 forms are redundant.

4. How do we generate the HAP ID for medicals and where can we get the medical tests done? Are there any specific hospitals where we can get this done?
And: You can find Panel Hospitals here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india
I believe you're in Delhi NCR, so you have 2 options - Max (Panchasheel Sq) & Sadhu Vaswani (Shantiniketan)

5. When and how does a case officer gets assigned?
And: CO gets assigned automatically. It depends from case to case. Usual timeline is 1-2 weeks.


----------



## shrinivaskk

Gagz said:


> Oh it clears everything.
> 
> I have to atleast land once in australia from PCC validity or medicals till 1 year.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't go by that notion. 

When you receive your grant - There will be a section called *"Must Make First Entry to
Australia Before"*

Please follow the date and make sure, you visit Australia within that date to ensure your PR is authenticated. 

All the best.


----------



## namitc

amit85 said:


> I can understand. A lot of people have done their applications themselves, by researching a lot, and thanks to experts on this forum, most of our queries are answered. I can probably give you some idea about few of your questions:
> 
> 2. What is form 80 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
> Ans: You can find it here: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> It's not mandatory, but recommended to be uploaded as it increases chances for a direct grant
> 
> 3. What is form 1221 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
> Ans: You can find it here: https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
> It's not mandatory, but recommended to be uploaded as it increases chances for a direct grant
> 
> Frankly speaking, most of information on your main form and these 2 forms are redundant.
> 
> 4. How do we generate the HAP ID for medicals and where can we get the medical tests done? Are there any specific hospitals where we can get this done?
> And: You can find Panel Hospitals here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india
> I believe you're in Delhi NCR, so you have 2 options - Max (Panchasheel Sq) & Sadhu Vaswani (Shantiniketan)
> 
> 5. When and how does a case officer gets assigned?
> And: CO gets assigned automatically. It depends from case to case. Usual timeline is 1-2 weeks.



Thanks a lot Amit! That would be really helpful.

I think you missed answering my first point. If you could tell me about that also, it would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## Ram2409

Experts, do we know when is the last date of 2612 with 65 points picked up in ITA?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

namitc said:


> Thanks a lot Amit! That would be really helpful.
> 
> I think you missed answering my first point. If you could tell me about that also, it would be great. Thanks again.


I don't have clear picture on that, since I have hired an agent, and he's taking care of that. Others may help you. Thanks.


----------



## ravi1913

manpan18 said:


> All looks good. Except the photograph - not required. Unless the agents are supposed to use it in some way.


Oki Thanks buddy  

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

ravi1913 said:


> Guys, do we also need to upload passport size photo of the applicant along with other documents?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


I had uploaded mine. 

Nothing wrong with it. 

There is a section to upload the passport size photo.


----------



## namitc

In the 17-page application form, page 13 (Employment) has a question:
"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

Does the "overseas" here refer to anywhere outside australia? 

Thanks.


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> In the 17-page application form, page 13 (Employment) has a question:
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> Does the "overseas" here refer to anywhere outside australia?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes.


----------



## jazz25

namitc said:


> In the 17-page application form, page 13 (Employment) has a question:
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> Does the "overseas" here refer to anywhere outside australia?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you are correct!


----------



## manpan18

amit85 said:


> 1. The 17 page application form doesn't have any place to upload documents. How do we do that?
> .


You will get it in your immi account after you have submitted and paid the fees.


----------



## joarc

hi,
on a separate related issue, does 'immediately before applying' mean you are to be employed at the time of lodgement?




amit85 said:


> Yes, you are correct!


----------



## vikaschandra

joarc said:


> hi,
> on a separate related issue, does 'immediately before applying' mean you are to be employed at the time of lodgement?


Not necessarily required


----------



## vikramkalsan

I have 2 questions to ask:

1. Should we leave NATIONAL IDENTITY document as blank in VISA APPLICATION and 1221 and just use ADHAAR, PAN, VOTER in other identity document?

2. "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
above people answered YES it is outside australia...

according to me it is if you have worked in any country outside australia and your own country then mention that... Please correct if i am wrong as for our country we already mentioning in experience...


----------



## manpan18

vikramkalsan said:


> I have 2 questions to ask:
> 
> 1. Should we leave NATIONAL IDENTITY document as blank in VISA APPLICATION and 1221 and just use ADHAAR, PAN, VOTER in other identity document?
> 
> 2. "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> above people answered YES it is outside australia...
> 
> according to me it is if you have worked in any country outside australia and your own country then mention that... Please correct if i am wrong as for our country we already mentioning in experience...


1. Yes.
2. You are wrong. Look it up on border.gov.au. Overseas in every form means outside Australia. Don't make a mistake in this one. This question is to calculate your points for work experience. This should be the same number of years, what ACS has stated in their review.


----------



## johnsrohan

*Waiting for Visa Grant*

Hi,

I have applied for 189 Visa for 263111 ( Computer Networks & System Engineer) on 7th March 17. My application status is changed to "Assessment in Progress". I want to know approximately how long it takes for the visa grant. I have uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.




ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
PTE Academic	: November 2016
EOI (189)	: 02-Dec-2016
Dubai PCC	: 17 feb 2017
ITALY PCC	: 09-Feb-2017
India PCC	: 25-Feb-2017
Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
189 Visa Lodge	: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically

Grant	: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## libati

In the section - Health, Evidence of , what should I be selecting? what can I attach over there. 

I have done the medicals already and I can see that Applicants name and Health assessment details in my Immi account.


----------



## vikramkalsan

manpan18 said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. You are wrong. Look it up on border.gov.au. Overseas in every form means outside Australia. Don't make a mistake in this one. This question is to calculate your points for work experience. This should be the same number of years, what ACS has stated in their review.


u saved my life man. i was about to submit wrong... u r correct.


----------



## sounddonor

johnsrohan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa for 263111 ( Computer Networks & System Engineer) on 7th March 17. My application status is changed to "Assessment in Progress". I want to know approximately how long it takes for the visa grant. I have uploaded all the documents including Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
> PTE Academic	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 02-Dec-2016
> Dubai PCC	: 17 feb 2017
> ITALY PCC	: 09-Feb-2017
> India PCC	: 25-Feb-2017
> Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically
> 
> Grant	: :fingerscrossed:


Normal CO cycle is 28 days. If you are lucky you will get it sooner. Good luck


----------



## vikramkalsan

vikramkalsan said:


> u saved my life man. i was about to submit wrong... u r correct.


I still have one doubt.. why cant we use PAN or VOTER ID card in national identity card or at least ADHAAR CARD..
have you also submitted without these documents in NATIONAL IDENTITY CARD. which means on application mentioned as OTHER IDENTITY DOCUMENTS and on 80 and 1221 no where mentioned and probably i can mention in last page as additional information...

is that correct understanding.


----------



## andreyx108b

libati said:


> In the section - Health, Evidence of , what should I be selecting? what can I attach over there.
> 
> I have done the medicals already and I can see that Applicants name and Health assessment details in my Immi account.


it will be populated automatically, saying received no action required, or similar to this lines.


----------



## djthevj

amit85 said:


> I can understand. A lot of people have done their applications themselves, by researching a lot, and thanks to experts on this forum, most of our queries are answered. I can probably give you some idea about few of your questions:
> 
> 2. What is form 80 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
> Ans: You can find it here: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> It's not mandatory, but recommended to be uploaded as it increases chances for a direct grant
> 
> 3. What is form 1221 and where do we get it from and when do we have to fill it?
> Ans: You can find it here: https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
> It's not mandatory, but recommended to be uploaded as it increases chances for a direct grant
> 
> Frankly speaking, most of information on your main form and these 2 forms are redundant.
> 
> 4. How do we generate the HAP ID for medicals and where can we get the medical tests done? Are there any specific hospitals where we can get this done?
> And: You can find Panel Hospitals here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india
> I believe you're in Delhi NCR, so you have 2 options - Max (Panchasheel Sq) & Sadhu Vaswani (Shantiniketan)
> 
> 5. When and how does a case officer gets assigned?
> And: CO gets assigned automatically. It depends from case to case. Usual timeline is 1-2 weeks.


To answer your first question, it just pulls the details from your EOI application OR you may have to fill some additional information. Once you complete the form it gives you a visa submission option and then for the documented information you are supposed to upload the documents/evidences.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## khiladi420

Dear all

I am glad to inform that we got THE grant on the 30th of March for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st March by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the GSM Adelaide team.

A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the GRANT.

Below is my timeline.

ANZSCO	: 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic)
Total Points	: 60 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:10, IELTS:10)
Positive TRA Assessment	: October 2016
IELTS General	: November 2016
EOI (189)	: 21/12/2016
Malaysia PCC : 20/01/2017
Medicals : 4-Jan-2017
189 Visa Lodge	: 25/01/2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
Co Contact : 14/02/17 CO requested for tax statements 

Grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:


I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:

God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..


----------



## andreyx108b

khiladi420 said:


> dear all
> 
> i am glad to inform that we got the grant on the 30th of march for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st march by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the gsm adelaide team.
> 
> A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Anzsco	: 342111 (airconditioning and refrigeration mechanic)
> total points	: 60 (age:30, exp:10, edu:10, ielts:10)
> positive tra assessment	: October 2016
> ielts general	: November 2016
> eoi (189)	: 21/12/2016
> malaysia pcc : 20/01/2017
> medicals : 4-jan-2017
> 189 visa lodge	: 25/01/2017 with all documents including form 80 & form 1221
> co contact : 14/02/17 co requested for tax statements
> 
> grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:
> 
> 
> I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:
> 
> God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..


congrats!!!!


----------



## ashishjain

101 Days since Lodgement
77 Days since CO Contact
66 WorkDays since Lodgement
53 WorkDays since replied to CO


----------



## manpan18

vikramkalsan said:


> vikramkalsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> u saved my life man. i was about to submit wrong... u r correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have one doubt.. why cant we use PAN or VOTER ID card in national identity card or at least ADHAAR CARD..
> have you also submitted without these documents in NATIONAL IDENTITY CARD. which means on application mentioned as OTHER IDENTITY DOCUMENTS and on 80 and 1221 no where mentioned and probably i can mention in last page as additional information...
> 
> is that correct understanding.
Click to expand...

I do not think it really matters. I do not have adhaar card yet so I left it blank. If you think of it as national identity document (which it is but some members say it cannot be considered yet) you can mention it. I am sure lot of people from India must have done that. PAN card you can mention in other. I think it matters more for people where there are some descripencies in passport details. Its just a way to prove your identity. Don't worry too much about this. Mention those. No problem. They won't question.


----------



## manpan18

ashishjain said:


> 101 Days since Lodgement
> 77 Days since CO Contact
> 66 WorkDays since Lodgement
> 53 WorkDays since replied to CO


Code and points?


----------



## sharmison

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi Guys,
> There is a unique problem in my case. Though I have received the grant but my agent is not sharing the grant letter of my child unless I write a testimonial for him. He is basically harassing and forcing me to write a review which I donot want to, simply because he doesnt deserve it. Moreover, ImmiAccount used was his professional one under the name of his firm, which he used to lodge multiple applications, thats what he said. Also DIBP notifications went to his email id and therefore I have no way to get the grant letter myself. I am dependent on him. Is there a way to get the grant letter myself maybe by contacting DIBP directly or any other way you know? Your help will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


Threaten him that if you do not receive your child's grant letter then you will file official complaint against him with DIBP that he is holding up your grant letter.

by the way, you can see the grant information for you kid at vevo (visa entitlement verification online) at either 
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

or vevo app on your smart phone


----------



## incyann

khiladi420 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am glad to inform that we got THE grant on the 30th of March for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st March by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the GRANT.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic)
> Total Points	: 60 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:10, IELTS:10)
> Positive TRA Assessment	: October 2016
> IELTS General	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 21/12/2016
> Malaysia PCC : 20/01/2017
> Medicals : 4-Jan-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 25/01/2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 14/02/17 CO requested for tax statements
> 
> Grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:
> 
> 
> I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:
> 
> God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..


Congratulations my fellow Malaysian.

I wish you all the best in Australia!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

khiladi420 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am glad to inform that we got THE grant on the 30th of March for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st March by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the GRANT.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic)
> Total Points	: 60 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:10, IELTS:10)
> Positive TRA Assessment	: October 2016
> IELTS General	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 21/12/2016
> Malaysia PCC : 20/01/2017
> Medicals : 4-Jan-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 25/01/2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 14/02/17 CO requested for tax statements
> 
> Grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:
> 
> 
> I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:
> 
> God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..


Congrats


----------



## sreeneshkamath

incyann said:


> Congratulations my fellow Malaysian.
> 
> I wish you all the best in Australia!


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

ashishjain said:


> 101 Days since Lodgement
> 77 Days since CO Contact
> 66 WorkDays since Lodgement
> 53 WorkDays since replied to CO


how come do you have 2 lodgement days?


----------



## sultan_azam

khiladi420 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am glad to inform that we got THE grant on the 30th of March for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st March by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the GRANT.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic)
> Total Points	: 60 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:10, IELTS:10)
> Positive TRA Assessment	: October 2016
> IELTS General	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 21/12/2016
> Malaysia PCC : 20/01/2017
> Medicals : 4-Jan-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 25/01/2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 14/02/17 CO requested for tax statements
> 
> Grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:
> 
> 
> I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:
> 
> God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..



congratulations mate .. good luck


----------



## ashishjain

There is only 1 lodgement Date (Dec 23, 2016) as visible in signature.

The difference between 2 numbers is of Calendar Days and Actual Working Days !

I'm aware that as per DIBP, they process 75% applications in 120 Calendar Days and 90% in 180 Days. So, I'm optimistic for April 22 too when I would be completing 4 months !



andreyx108b said:


> how come do you have 2 lodgement days?


----------



## djthevj

*Got a grant today -- Huraayyyyyy*

I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts. 

In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.

My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
Cheers!

Below are timelines: -
Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.


----------



## joarc

Congratulations! Wish you the best in the road ahead! 


[qQUOTE=djthevj;12269513]I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts. 

In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.

My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
Cheers!

Below are timelines: -
Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rathor.17

djthevj said:


> I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts.
> 
> In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
> Cheers!
> 
> Below are timelines: -
> Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
> Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
> Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
> Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.



Congrats dude...!! All the best..!!


----------



## Rajeev1985

Congrats mate
I am also waiting for my final green signal to fly to Australia.
However I got a news like that there is a flood in Brisbane and due to that all the offices are closed.
Can somebody please confirm,is it true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

djthevj said:


> I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts.
> 
> In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
> Cheers!
> 
> Below are timelines: -
> Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
> Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
> Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
> Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.


CONGRATS! I feel for you man. Wish us a good luck !:hippie::hippie:


----------



## ravi1913

Hi guys, is there anyone from Pune who got the invite recently and yet to lodge visa, pls share the contact detail if possible.
I have just called up for medicals to Ruby hall clinic and got an apointment of 19th april (2weeks ahead)  i have generated the hap id, experts pls advise, whether shall I wait for medicals to happen or can I lodge the visa before that? Im yet to receive my UK PCC though, all other docs I can upload, pls suggest, thank you

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

Rajeev1985 said:


> Congrats mate
> I am also waiting for my final green signal to fly to Australia.
> However, I got a news like that there is a flood in Brisbane and due to that all the offices are closed.
> Can somebody please confirm, iis it true?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it was. However, it's opened now as i got my grant from Brisbane only.

All the best to you.


----------



## sprakash85

djthevj said:


> I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts.
> 
> In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
> Cheers!
> 
> Below are timelines: -
> Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
> Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
> Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
> Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.


Congrats!!

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!|


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Shall I include just the education after 12th grade (HSSC in Pakistan) in form 80? :hippie:


----------



## vikaschandra

khiladi420 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am glad to inform that we got THE grant on the 30th of March for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st March by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the GRANT.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic)
> Total Points	: 60 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:10, IELTS:10)
> Positive TRA Assessment	: October 2016
> IELTS General	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 21/12/2016
> Malaysia PCC : 20/01/2017
> Medicals : 4-Jan-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 25/01/2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 14/02/17 CO requested for tax statements
> 
> Grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:
> 
> 
> I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:
> 
> God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## ibbz87

sharmison said:


> Threaten him that if you do not receive your child's grant letter then you will file official complaint against him with DIBP that he is holding up your grant letter.
> 
> by the way, you can see the grant information for you kid at vevo (visa entitlement verification online) at either
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> 
> or vevo app on your smart phone


there is another way.
you should have your grant letter and that should have TRN number on it.
create a new immiaccount and import your whole application in new immiaccount with that TRN number. inside their you could see all the communication sent by CO to your agent and ut should also have grant letter in there.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

djthevj said:


> I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts.
> 
> In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
> Cheers!
> 
> Below are timelines: -
> Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
> Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
> Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
> Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.


Congratulations mate. Best wishes for your future


----------



## sreeneshkamath

djthevj said:


> I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts.
> 
> In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
> Cheers!
> 
> Below are timelines: -
> Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
> Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
> Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
> Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.


Congrats


----------



## sharmison

ashishjain said:


> There is only 1 lodgement Date (Dec 23, 2016) as visible in signature.
> 
> The difference between 2 numbers is of Calendar Days and Actual Working Days !
> 
> I'm aware that as per DIBP, they process 75% applications in 120 Calendar Days and 90% in 180 Days. So, I'm optimistic for April 22 too when I would be completing 4 months !
> 
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come do you have 2 lodgement days?
Click to expand...

Ashish, If u lodged on 23rd Dec, it makes 101 calendar days (i.e. 72 work days) since lodge....


don't worry bro, keep your hopes on as long as it takes and u have Grant in your hand.


Good Luck


----------



## sharmison

djthevj said:


> I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts.
> 
> In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
> Cheers!
> 
> Below are timelines: -
> Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
> Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
> Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
> Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.



CONGRATS !!!! :rockon:


----------



## Nikhath

Hi, 
Can someone please respond to below query. 
I have submitted my application , paid the fees and uploaded documents under all categories . I can see one category as 'evidence of australian qualification' though i hv not claimed any points for Australian Study. What do I need to do for this ? 
Is there any thing else I need to do ? What does the status show when the application is filed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathor.17

*HELP*

I made a mistake during the visa application process. For one of the employment, my designation is mentioned as "Software Developer" in every document except "Relieving Letter" in which it is mentioned as "Software Engineer".
I don't know how it skipped everything. 
Is there anything which can be done?


----------



## sharmison

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please respond to below query.
> I have submitted my application , paid the fees and uploaded documents under all categories . I can see one category as 'evidence of australian qualification' though i hv not claimed any points for Australian Study. What do I need to do for this ?
> Is there any thing else I need to do ? What does the status show when the application is filed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you do not need to upload documents for topics irrelevant to your situation.


----------



## sharmison

rathor.17 said:


> *HELP*
> 
> I made a mistake during the visa application process. For one of the employment, my designation is mentioned as "Software Developer" in every document except "Relieving Letter" in which it is mentioned as "Software Engineer".
> I don't know how it skipped everything.
> Is there anything which can be done?



I believe it shouldn't matter as long as roles and responsibility is not completely irrelevant to the the category under which you have applied.

My case is similar, company's offer letter and increment Letter mentions *Software Development Advisor*, but for the Employment Pass (issued by Singapore Govt.) , Company itself applied it as *Senior Software Engineer*, so in my application I used it as Senior Software Engineer.

So far fingers crossed and hope it won't be a big issue...

If experts thinks otherwise, please guide.


----------



## andreyx108b

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please respond to below query.
> I have submitted my application , paid the fees and uploaded documents under all categories . I can see one category as 'evidence of australian qualification' though i hv not claimed any points for Australian Study. What do I need to do for this ?
> Is there any thing else I need to do ? What does the status show when the application is filed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ignore


----------



## ravi1913

ravi1913 said:


> Hi guys, is there anyone from Pune who got the invite recently and yet to lodge visa, pls share the contact detail if possible.
> I have just called up for medicals to Ruby hall clinic and got an apointment of 19th april (2weeks ahead)  i have generated the hap id, experts pls advise, whether shall I wait for medicals to happen or can I lodge the visa before that? Im yet to receive my UK PCC though, all other docs I can upload, pls suggest, thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Can somone pls advise

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Nikhath said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please respond to below query.
> I have submitted my application , paid the fees and uploaded documents under all categories . I can see one category as 'evidence of australian qualification' though i hv not claimed any points for Australian Study. What do I need to do for this ?
> Is there any thing else I need to do ? What does the status show when the application is filed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



dont do anything, dont upload anything under that, just provide documents to justify points claim in eoi


----------



## MaCK12

Hello All,

I've just received a requirement of additional documents from the CO. They're asking for "Personal particulars for character assessment" for my wife. Is this the same as filling Form 80 for her? 

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam

rathor.17 said:


> *HELP*
> 
> I made a mistake during the visa application process. For one of the employment, my designation is mentioned as "Software Developer" in every document except "Relieving Letter" in which it is mentioned as "Software Engineer".
> I don't know how it skipped everything.
> Is there anything which can be done?


designation doesnt matters, the roles and responsibility taken care by you is the thing that matters, i guess they are in line with software developer


----------



## manpan18

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Shall I include just the education after 12th grade (HSSC in Pakistan) in form 80?


Yes


----------



## manpan18

MaCK12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've just received a requirement of additional documents from the CO. They're asking for "Personal particulars for character assessment" for my wife. Is this the same as filling Form 80 for her?
> 
> Thank you


Yes.


----------



## manpan18

ravi1913 said:


> ravi1913 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, is there anyone from Pune who got the invite recently and yet to lodge visa, pls share the contact detail if possible.
> I have just called up for medicals to Ruby hall clinic and got an apointment of 19th april (2weeks ahead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have generated the hap id, experts pls advise, whether shall I wait for medicals to happen or can I lodge the visa before that? Im yet to receive my UK PCC though, all other docs I can upload, pls suggest, thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can somone pls advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you want to do the medical first, you cannot lodge the Visa, because you have to mention your HAP id in your application. You should not do that unless the medical tests have already been conducted. As I said in one the previous post, if you are more than 90% sure of a direct grant and nothing missing, you should wait. Else, lodge now, forget about your HAP id and let the CO generate one for you. That way you can utilise 28 days time to gather and upload the rest of the documents.


----------



## ravi1913

manpan18 said:


> If you want to do the medical first, you cannot lodge the Visa, because you have to mention your HAP id in your application. You should not do that unless the medical tests have already been conducted. As I said in one the previous post, if you are more than 90% sure of a direct grant and nothing missing, you should wait. Else, lodge now, forget about your HAP id and let the CO generate one for you. That way you can utilise 28 days time to gather and upload the rest of the documents.


Oki got your point. thanks a lot buddy 

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

ravi1913 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to do the medical first, you cannot lodge the Visa, because you have to mention your HAP id in your application. You should not do that unless the medical tests have already been conducted. As I said in one the previous post, if you are more than 90% sure of a direct grant and nothing missing, you should wait. Else, lodge now, forget about your HAP id and let the CO generate one for you. That way you can utilise 28 days time to gather and upload the rest of the documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Oki got your point. thanks a lot buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Example Scenario: 
You apply today
Start working on PCC
CO gets assigned next week and ask for medical and any other document
Your date for medical is near and also you may have your PCC by then
Upload PCC and any other document CO has asked and medical will be uploaded in week's time
By then 15-20 days have passed and CO is ready to revisit the case which is now ready
All set you get the grant. Fingers crossed!


----------



## varunjajoo

Guys,
Thanks a lot for all the prompt responses and assistance with regards to the visa application.

I finally received a direct grant today. Super duper relieved. 

Thanks a lot once again to all the forum members out here.

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied: Feb 13, 2017
Invite received: Feb 14, 2017
Applied for visa: March 22, 2017
Direct Grant: April 3, 2017


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

varunjajoo said:


> Guys,
> Thanks a lot for all the prompt responses and assistance with regards to the visa application.
> 
> I finally received a direct grant today. Super duper relieved.
> 
> Thanks a lot once again to all the forum members out here.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun
> 
> __________________
> Anzco: 221111
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> Partner: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> Total : 80 pts
> Applied: Feb 13, 2017
> Invite received: Feb 14, 2017
> Applied for visa: March 22, 2017
> Direct Grant: April 3, 2017


Congrats bro. When is the IED ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

varunjajoo said:


> Guys,
> Thanks a lot for all the prompt responses and assistance with regards to the visa application.
> 
> I finally received a direct grant today. Super duper relieved.
> 
> Thanks a lot once again to all the forum members out here.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun
> 
> __________________
> Anzco: 221111
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> Partner: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> Total : 80 pts
> Applied: Feb 13, 2017
> Invite received: Feb 14, 2017
> Applied for visa: March 22, 2017
> Direct Grant: April 3, 2017


congrats Varun


----------



## Reservoir

*Form80 confusion*

Hi Expats,

I have been invited to apply for 189 visa and I am in the middle of filling out my form 80.
What I don't understand is how to list out the addresses.

Reason is I have stayed away from my home for my studies and for work only for weekdays, but in weekends, I came back. So when I am filling that address history, Do I need to mention all those places that I have been to. ? 

But I only stayed in my country though it was two different places. I have only used my home address as my postal address. 

So, plz answer some one who had similar issues.

189 Electronics Engineer
points 60 ( age-30, degree - 15, IELTS - 10, NAATI - 5 )
Invited on 29th March 2017( EOI 14th December 2016, 10.00 Am)


----------



## sultan_azam

Reservoir said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for 189 visa and I am in the middle of filling out my form 80.
> What I don't understand is how to list out the addresses.
> 
> Reason is I have stayed away from my home for my studies and for work only for weekdays, but in weekends, I came back. So when I am filling that address history, Do I need to mention all those places that I have been to. ?
> 
> But I only stayed in my country though it was two different places. I have only used my home address as my postal address.
> 
> So, plz answer some one who had similar issues.
> 
> 189 Electronics Engineer
> points 60 ( age-30, degree - 15, IELTS - 10, NAATI - 5 )
> Invited on 29th March 2017( EOI 14th December 2016, 10.00 Am)


as i understand 
1. during study time, hostel/college was your residence and you came to home at weekends - you need to mention hostel address in this case

2. during work time - you worked in city A, stayed in city A for 5 days and went to city B(hometown) at weekends - in this case mention your address of city A


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats to all those who received grant today...


----------



## varunjajoo

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Congrats bro. When is the IED ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hey,

The IED is March 3, 2018


----------



## maxibawa

varunjajoo said:


> Guys,
> Thanks a lot for all the prompt responses and assistance with regards to the visa application.
> 
> I finally received a direct grant today. Super duper relieved.
> 
> Thanks a lot once again to all the forum members out here.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun
> 
> __________________
> Anzco: 221111
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> Partner: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> Total : 80 pts
> Applied: Feb 13, 2017
> Invite received: Feb 14, 2017
> Applied for visa: March 22, 2017
> Direct Grant: April 3, 2017


Congrats Varun, i want to know, in case of direct grant, does status change directly from Recieved ?? or how is it...


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Expats,

Is Form 80 needs to be filled using a pen or filing it online will be an advantage?

I have tried typing in the online form but few fields require lengthy answers (Ex: address) and going to a new line making the first lines invisible.

Will all the details be printed when we take a printout or is it better to fill using a pen and scan the hard copy?

Kindly advise !


----------



## sharmison

sultan_azam said:


> designation doesnt matters, the roles and responsibility taken care by you is the thing that matters, i guess they are in line with software developer


Thanks Sultan bhai,, keeping my hopes. I too was very worried and tensed because of this designation stuff.

I had provided the SD (with roles and responsibility)..and during 3rd CO contact they asked for more evidence, so I provided Indian offer Letter, Singapore Deputation Letter - Both these documents mentions *Software Development Advisor*, but my Singapore Visa and all (applied by company) has *Senior Software Engineer*, so I got *Senior Software Engineer *written in the SD....

Your experienced words makes me more confident now tht good news will come in soon.


----------



## sultan_azam

sharmison said:


> Thanks Sultan bhai,, keeping my hopes. I too was very worried and tensed because of this designation stuff.
> 
> I had provided the SD (with roles and responsibility)..and during 3rd CO contact they asked for more evidence, so I provided Indian offer Letter, Singapore Deputation Letter - Both these documents mentions *Software Development Advisor*, but my Singapore Visa and all (applied by company) has *Senior Software Engineer*, so I got *Senior Software Engineer *written in the SD....
> 
> Your experienced words makes me more confident now tht good news will come in soon.


i was a manager at the time of skill assessment, at the time of visa filing my designation was different but i applied as a civil engineer and got visa without hassles 

hope this helps


----------



## libati

Thanks Andrey.

One more doubt friends...

I have uploaded all the required documents (accoording to me ) and the application status is received. I did upload some documents yesterday and today while I was re-checking it , uploaded a few missed one's as well. I hope that is alright ?

I understand that I can still upload any docs (if required), till the status changes to assessment in progress. Am I correct?




andreyx108b said:


> it will be populated automatically, saying received no action required, or similar to this lines.


----------



## andreyx108b

libati said:


> Thanks Andrey.
> 
> One more doubt friends...
> 
> I have uploaded all the required documents (accoording to me ) and the application status is received. I did upload some documents yesterday and today while I was re-checking it , uploaded a few missed one's as well. I hope that is alright ?
> 
> I understand that I can still upload any docs (if required), till the status changes to assessment in progress. Am I correct?


It is totally fine. As a matter of fact, if you upload complete application (i like the term) - then your status might change from received to finalized, i think a few direct grantees reported that was the case. 

Good luck


----------



## libati

Oh Ok. I dont have an option to fill Aus education and Employment . So have to leave it blank.

I am claiming partner points as well, but there was no option to upload Education/Work Details of spouse. I used the Attach more Documents to upload them, I hope that is the way. Please correct me if am wrong.



andreyx108b said:


> It is totally fine. As a matter of fact, if you upload complete application (i like the term) - then your status might change from received to finalized, i think a few direct grantees reported that was the case.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## natasha.joseph

Hello

I have a very strange query. 

* I had applied for ACS in November 2016, received ACS letter for 2613 in January 17. 
* My work experience I gave was from November 2006 till November 2016. But they deducted 2 years from my experience and the letter said work experience from December 2008 could be taken into account
* Now that left me with one month's experience away from 8 years and claiming 15 points
* I submitted EOI on April 1 claiming 15 points for work experience making my total at 70

* Now, if I get invitation in the next round will the case officer only count my work experience in ACS letter or will he or she take into account my experience after November 2016. I am still with the same company and has the same work profile. I can give my pay slips and the company letter as proofs. 

* Or do I need to apply for another ACS letter to add 3 months in my work experience?

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Hello Friends, 
I am under process of filling ACS with 263111 occupation. My roles ans responsibilities in all 4 company were same. Can i mention same RnR points in all 4 company letters ?

Regards,
Anirudh


----------



## yousufkhan

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a very strange query.
> 
> * I had applied for ACS in November 2016, received ACS letter for 2613 in January 17.
> * My work experience I gave was from November 2006 till November 2016. But they deducted 2 years from my experience and the letter said work experience from December 2008 could be taken into account
> * Now that left me with one month's experience away from 8 years and claiming 15 points
> * I submitted EOI on April 1 claiming 15 points for work experience making my total at 70
> 
> * Now, if I get invitation in the next round will the case officer only count my work experience in ACS letter or will he or she take into account my experience after November 2016. I am still with the same company and has the same work profile. I can give my pay slips and the company letter as proofs.
> 
> * Or do I need to apply for another ACS letter to add 3 months in my work experience?
> 
> Thanks
> Natasha


Once you receive an invitation your EOI will be locked. You have have to apply for visa based on claims made on filing EOI. Don't worry about points, invitation is the key!


----------



## manpan18

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am under process of filling ACS with 263111 occupation. My roles ans responsibilities in all 4 company were same. Can i mention same RnR points in all 4 company letters ?
> 
> Regards,
> Anirudh


Yes. I did that with small changes here and there especially in the first two responsibilities. I suggest you do the same. It may not matter for ACS but if submit them later with your Visa application, the CO may have a concern.


----------



## manpan18

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a very strange query.
> 
> * I had applied for ACS in November 2016, received ACS letter for 2613 in January 17.
> * My work experience I gave was from November 2006 till November 2016. But they deducted 2 years from my experience and the letter said work experience from December 2008 could be taken into account
> * Now that left me with one month's experience away from 8 years and claiming 15 points
> * I submitted EOI on April 1 claiming 15 points for work experience making my total at 70
> 
> * Now, if I get invitation in the next round will the case officer only count my work experience in ACS letter or will he or she take into account my experience after November 2016. I am still with the same company and has the same work profile. I can give my pay slips and the company letter as proofs.
> 
> * Or do I need to apply for another ACS letter to add 3 months in my work experience?
> 
> Thanks
> Natasha


Claim 8 years in your EOI. That will give you a quicker invitation. COs refer to ACS review but take their own call. That is also mentioned in the ACS letter. With your salary slip that shows the same designation from your last company, you won't have a problem. No need for another ACS.


----------



## rathor.17

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa application and uploaded all required documents and the status is in "RECEIVED" state. I wanted to know that do I have to do anything else and what is the next status of application?


----------



## djthevj

rathor.17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application and uploaded all required documents and the status is in "RECEIVED" state. I wanted to know that do I have to do anything else and what is the next status of application?


No, it will be CO turns to flip your status. Just wait and watch


----------



## manpan18

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Is Form 80 needs to be filled using a pen or filing it online will be an advantage?
> 
> I have tried typing in the online form but few fields require lengthy answers (Ex: address) and going to a new line making the first lines invisible.
> 
> Will all the details be printed when we take a printout or is it better to fill using a pen and scan the hard copy?
> 
> Kindly advise !


Pen or keyboard or combination. As long as you upload a single PDF, anything is fine.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
I am going to lodge the Visa application for 189? My question is at which stage are we suppose to pay the Visa fee? Is it as soon as I submit the Visa Form?

Thanks


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> I am going to lodge the Visa application for 189? My question is at which stage are we suppose to pay the Visa fee? Is it as soon as I submit the Visa Form?
> 
> Thanks


Visa fee is to be paid when you got the invite from DIBP i.e. after you lodge the EOI.


----------



## kaushik_91

Is it possible to correct the spelling mistake in the visa application form which was made in the EOI form?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

manpan18 said:


> Yes. I did that with small changes here and there especially in the first two responsibilities. I suggest you do the same. It may not matter for ACS but if submit them later with your Visa application, the CO may have a concern.


Understood. Thank you


----------



## Hasiths

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Visa fee is to be paid when you got the invite from DIBP i.e. after you lodge the EOI.


I have already done that mate. I am going to lodge the Visa not the EOI, already got the invite. Thanks anyway.


----------



## abhishekv

djthevj said:


> I am very much thrilled to share the news that we have received our visa grant today (me, my wife and 18 months’ kid). It's a dream come true. Since the day I lodged my application, I was a bit worried about what will happen next. However, by god's grace, I was through with not much of the hiccups and unexpectedly got through in a short time. I am really thankful to all the forum members especially to Zabback21 and Sultan_azam and Vikas to promptly responding to the queries patiently. This platform is a really an amazing place to collaborate and clearing up your doubts.
> 
> In case, if anyone requires any help please feel free to drop me a note to my account, I shall offer my extended help whatever I could learn from my experiences. The lesson I learned so far from the process is it’s very important to have a neater documentation by providing the right supportive documentation.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you who are waiting/yet to apply.
> Cheers!
> 
> Below are timelines: -
> Occupation code: - Software Engineer.
> Visa lodged: - 22 March 2017(frontload all the documents)
> Visa grant: - 03rd April 2017(Direct Grant)
> Traveling to Sydney in June 2017.


Good stuff 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

ravi1913 said:


> Hi guys, is there anyone from Pune who got the invite recently and yet to lodge visa, pls share the contact detail if possible.
> I have just called up for medicals to Ruby hall clinic and got an apointment of 19th april (2weeks ahead)  i have generated the hap id, experts pls advise, whether shall I wait for medicals to happen or can I lodge the visa before that? Im yet to receive my UK PCC though, all other docs I can upload, pls suggest, thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Hi Ravi,
Although I am not from Pune, I can offer my 2 cents. Had all your documents been ready (including PCC), I would had suggested you to wait until 19th to lodge visa. It takes about a week's time for a CO to be assigned, and by that time, your medicals would have been uploaded by the hospital.
But since your PCC is also pending, I would suggest you to go ahead with Visa lodge, and expect CO contact requesting for Medicals and PCC. With early lodge, you'll at least be little ahead in the queue.
Good Luck!


----------



## Phattu_tota

*Granted !*

Hi guys

With best wishes from my near ones, and your support, I received the grant today for myself, wife, and dear son.

I received email this morning, 7:15 am BST - GSM Adelaide.
Lodged on 26 March and uploaded last document on Tuesday, 28 March.

Looking at the trend recently, I am not very surprised on this quick grant. DIBP works in strange way, known only to the COs, individually.

Had uploaded 56 documents for me (separate ITRs for last 10 years, rest all documents merged), 32 for wife, and 6 for my son. As a regular reader in this forum, I had decided that I had to front load all documents and be safe after ensuring the quality and completeness of the same. Having worked in 10 countries, different addresses, designations, and right now here in the UK on Temporary visa, and my profile being a mix of SE, BA, PM - I just did not want any calls to me or employer, which would have opened flood gates of contacts. Was extra cautious in almost everything.

Each and every step is important...hard to believe but I appeared for IELTS only with 2 hours of preparation the night before (I had moved to a new flat in UK and luckily got internet connection 1 day before the exam so that I could atleast see the format!). And I didn't even know there is something known as 'PTE'. It was only after I got 8.5 in IELTS re-evaluation that I started taking this process 'seriously' in December. 

Though I will save the details for the journey bit....want to share that I have been travelling to London quite often recently, which left me with no time to give to this process...especially being away from my home country with no help here...drained me completely. Getting medicals and PCC was like a mini-visa lodge within 189 sub class - travelling to London, hounslow, waiting etc with the baby....and my PCC came out wrong in the first instance...!! It was possible only because of support of my wife...my backbone!

It all started with KeeDa - a big thanks to you...you and Sultan are god sent people, along with Vikas and Andreyx who are always there to offer guidance.

I made good friends in hannibal, Biggy85 and Krish who helped me all through - I genuinely and most honestly pray for you. I somehow get a feel that April is THE month. :fingerscrossed:

My best wishes to all waiting for grant. Remember, grant WILL come sooner or later, its just a test of time. Please don't let this wait affect you (and family). You have given your best, leave it to the CO now. 
I will be happy to help if you send me a PM.

Not sure on my move to Oz as current commitment is UK. For now, I will take a break before thinking about the future...let the present feeling sink in.....

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## andreyx108b

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> With best wishes from my near ones, and your support, I received the grant today for myself, wife, and dear son.
> 
> 
> 
> I received email this morning, 7:15 am BST - GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Lodged on 26 March and uploaded last document on Tuesday, 28 March.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the trend recently, I am not very surprised on this quick grant. DIBP works in strange way, known only to the COs, individually.
> 
> 
> 
> Had uploaded 56 documents for me (separate ITRs for last 10 years, rest all documents merged), 32 for wife, and 6 for my son. As a regular reader in this forum, I had decided that I had to front load all documents and be safe after ensuring the quality and completeness of the same. Having worked in 10 countries, different addresses, designations, and right now here in the UK on Temporary visa, and my profile being a mix of SE, BA, PM - I just did not want any calls to me or employer, which would have opened flood gates of contacts. Was extra cautious in almost everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Each and every step is important...hard to believe but I appeared for IELTS only with 2 hours of preparation the night before (I had moved to a new flat in UK and luckily got internet connection 1 day before the exam so that I could atleast see the format!). And I didn't even know there is something known as 'PTE'. It was only after I got 8.5 in IELTS re-evaluation that I started taking this process 'seriously' in December.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I will save the details for the journey bit....want to share that I have been travelling to London quite often recently, which left me with no time to give to this process...especially being away from my home country with no help here...drained me completely. Getting medicals and PCC was like a mini-visa lodge within 189 sub class - travelling to London, hounslow, waiting etc with the baby....and my PCC came out wrong in the first instance...!! It was possible only because of support of my wife...my backbone!
> 
> 
> 
> It all started with KeeDa - a big thanks to you...you and Sultan are god sent people, along with Vikas and Andreyx who are always there to offer guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> I made good friends in hannibal, Biggy85 and Krish who helped me all through - I genuinely and most honestly pray for you. I somehow get a feel that April is THE month. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> My best wishes to all waiting for grant. Remember, grant WILL come sooner or later, its just a test of time. Please don't let this wait affect you (and family). You have given your best, leave it to the CO now.
> 
> I will be happy to help if you send me a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on my move to Oz as current commitment is UK. For now, I will take a break before thinking about the future...let the present feeling sink in.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, everyone.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrainier

HI guys

I have lodged my visa for 189 last 21st March and all the documents required have been uploaded. I haven't been contacted by the CO yet. Should I start following up with DIBP? My occupation code is 261313 with 65 points.

Cheers,
John


----------



## andreyx108b

johnrainier said:


> HI guys
> 
> I have lodged my visa for 189 last 21st March and all the documents required have been uploaded. I haven't been contacted by the CO yet. Should I start following up with DIBP? My occupation code is 261313 with 65 points.
> 
> Cheers,
> John




After 31st of June. You may try)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a very strange query.
> 
> * I had applied for ACS in November 2016, received ACS letter for 2613 in January 17.
> * My work experience I gave was from November 2006 till November 2016. But they deducted 2 years from my experience and the letter said work experience from December 2008 could be taken into account
> * Now that left me with one month's experience away from 8 years and claiming 15 points
> * I submitted EOI on April 1 claiming 15 points for work experience making my total at 70
> 
> * Now, if I get invitation in the next round will the case officer only count my work experience in ACS letter or will he or she take into account my experience after November 2016. I am still with the same company and has the same work profile. I can give my pay slips and the company letter as proofs.
> 
> * Or do I need to apply for another ACS letter to add 3 months in my work experience?
> 
> Thanks
> Natasha


Hi Natasha,

U need not worry, in skill assessment ACS will consider based on the day they did the assessment and since you were still working after the assessment (for the same job) your experience will increase. you should have applied for EOI immediately after your assessment. In the begining EOI would have calculated 10 points and then the day it would have been 8 years, EOI automatically would have converted it into 15 points..

Like it was in my case -
ACS in their letter said total 7 yrs 10 months, so in August 2016 I applied with that, At the time of EOI, it calculated 10 points. Then in September my EOI automatically updated to 15 points..


----------



## sharmison

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> With best wishes from my near ones, and your support, I received the grant today for myself, wife, and dear son.
> 
> I received email this morning, 7:15 am BST - GSM Adelaide.
> Lodged on 26 March and uploaded last document on Tuesday, 28 March.
> 
> Looking at the trend recently, I am not very surprised on this quick grant. DIBP works in strange way, known only to the COs, individually.
> 
> Had uploaded 56 documents for me (separate ITRs for last 10 years, rest all documents merged), 32 for wife, and 6 for my son. As a regular reader in this forum, I had decided that I had to front load all documents and be safe after ensuring the quality and completeness of the same. Having worked in 10 countries, different addresses, designations, and right now here in the UK on Temporary visa, and my profile being a mix of SE, BA, PM - I just did not want any calls to me or employer, which would have opened flood gates of contacts. Was extra cautious in almost everything.
> 
> Each and every step is important...hard to believe but I appeared for IELTS only with 2 hours of preparation the night before (I had moved to a new flat in UK and luckily got internet connection 1 day before the exam so that I could atleast see the format!). And I didn't even know there is something known as 'PTE'. It was only after I got 8.5 in IELTS re-evaluation that I started taking this process 'seriously' in December.
> 
> Though I will save the details for the journey bit....want to share that I have been travelling to London quite often recently, which left me with no time to give to this process...especially being away from my home country with no help here...drained me completely. Getting medicals and PCC was like a mini-visa lodge within 189 sub class - travelling to London, hounslow, waiting etc with the baby....and my PCC came out wrong in the first instance...!! It was possible only because of support of my wife...my backbone!
> 
> It all started with KeeDa - a big thanks to you...you and Sultan are god sent people, along with Vikas and Andreyx who are always there to offer guidance.
> 
> I made good friends in hannibal, Biggy85 and Krish who helped me all through - I genuinely and most honestly pray for you. I somehow get a feel that April is THE month. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My best wishes to all waiting for grant. Remember, grant WILL come sooner or later, its just a test of time. Please don't let this wait affect you (and family). You have given your best, leave it to the CO now.
> I will be happy to help if you send me a PM.
> 
> Not sure on my move to Oz as current commitment is UK. For now, I will take a break before thinking about the future...let the present feeling sink in.....
> 
> Thank you, everyone.


Congratulations Mate!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Jane7

Dear forum members.

I'm happy to share good news with you!
Yesterday I got 189 visa grant for me and my husband after 6 months and 5 days from the date of lodgement. It was a great test of patience. I would like to share my timeline details as this information might be useful and inspiring for those who lodged application in 2016 and are waiting for their grants. I know how it feels guys, but it's really a waiting game. So just relax, distract, keep your mind busy with other stuff. It will definitely be granted within new published standard processing times!! Wish you all speedy grants!!!

Timeline:

Total points: 70
EOI submitted: 15 September 2016
Invitation received: 28 September 2016
Visa Application Lodged: 28 September, 2016. 

1st CO Contact:19 October, 2016. 
IMMI s56 Request for More Information, PCCs from Russia for me and my husband, Evidence of Functional English for husband. 
Sent 1st email to CO: 20 October, 2016: provided evidence (receipt from Russian Ministry of Interior) that I need more than 28 days timeframe to get PCCs for me and my husband from Russia. I think this has caused delay in our application. The status"Assessment in progress" remained same around 4 months (from 22 November to 29 March). I was preparing all documents myself, with no migration agent help and overlooked one important thing: if Russian PCCs were prepared at the day of lodgement I'm 100% sure that it would have been finalized in 2-3 months timeframe instead of 6 months. Australian PCCs were done quickly, we are onshore. Here was my second mistake. I should have put header in my email correspondence with DIBP as required:
In reply please quote:
Client Name ------------
Date of Birth XX XXXXXX XXXX
Date of Visa Application 28 September 2016
Application ID XXXXXXXXX
Transaction Reference Number (TRN) XXXXXXXX
File Number BCC2016/XXXXX
So make sure you put this header in your email to CO. This will increase likelihood of being read by DIBP and taking some action to progress your application. I sent 2 emails regarding the status of my application with no header and 3rd time I put it in, sent to CO on 22 March, and week after got invoice to pay 2nd VAC. It may be coincidence but I believe header above played its role. 
All documents provided+ sent confirmation email to CO: 22 November, 2016
In total, 58 documents for both me and my husband, out of 60 max acceptable by DIBP for my application =) 
2nd CO Contact (IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC): 29 March, 2017 
2nd VAC Paid, same day: 29 March, 2017
Visa Grant: 3 April, 2017


----------



## jazz25

Jane7 said:


> Dear forum members.
> 
> I'm happy to share good news with you!
> Yesterday I got 189 visa grant for me and my husband after 6 months and 5 days from the date of lodgement. It was a great test of patience. I would like to share my timeline details as this information might be useful and inspiring for those who lodged application in 2016 and are waiting for their grants. I know how it feels guys, but it's really a waiting game. So just relax, distract, keep your mind busy with other stuff. It will definitely be granted within new published standard processing times!! Wish you all speedy grants!!!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Total points: 70
> EOI submitted: 15 September 2016
> Invitation received: 28 September 2016
> Visa Application Lodged: 28 September, 2016.
> 
> 1st CO Contact:19 October, 2016.
> IMMI s56 Request for More Information, PCCs from Russia for me and my husband, Evidence of Functional English for husband.
> Sent 1st email to CO: 20 October, 2016: provided evidence (receipt from Russian Ministry of Interior) that I need more than 28 days timeframe to get PCCs for me and my husband from Russia. I think this has caused delay in our application. The status"Assessment in progress" remained same around 4 months (from 22 November to 29 March). I was preparing all documents myself, with no migration agent help and overlooked one important thing: if Russian PCCs were prepared at the day of lodgement I'm 100% sure that it would have been finalized in 2-3 months timeframe instead of 6 months. Australian PCCs were done quickly, we are onshore. Here was my second mistake. I should have put header in my email correspondence with DIBP as required:
> In reply please quote:
> Client Name ------------
> Date of Birth XX XXXXXX XXXX
> Date of Visa Application 28 September 2016
> Application ID XXXXXXXXX
> Transaction Reference Number (TRN) XXXXXXXX
> File Number BCC2016/XXXXX
> So make sure you put this header in your email to CO. This will increase likelihood of being read by DIBP and taking some action to progress your application. I sent 2 emails regarding the status of my application with no header and 3rd time I put it in, sent to CO on 22 March, and week after got invoice to pay 2nd VAC. It may be coincidence but I believe header above played its role.
> All documents provided+ sent confirmation email to CO: 22 November, 2016
> In total, 58 documents for both me and my husband, out of 60 max acceptable by DIBP for my application =)
> 2nd CO Contact (IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC): 29 March, 2017
> 2nd VAC Paid, same day: 29 March, 2017
> Visa Grant: 3 April, 2017


Congratulations!!


----------



## ravi1913

amit85 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> Although I am not from Pune, I can offer my 2 cents. Had all your documents been ready (including PCC), I would had suggested you to wait until 19th to lodge visa. It takes about a week's time for a CO to be assigned, and by that time, your medicals would have been uploaded by the hospital.
> But since your PCC is also pending, I would suggest you to go ahead with Visa lodge, and expect CO contact requesting for Medicals and PCC. With early lodge, you'll at least be little ahead in the queue.
> Good Luck!


Oki thanks Amit  

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## effected90

Hi guys,
I have applied for visa 189 on 21st December, and CO made first contact on 31st January 2017, the information was provided on 1st February 2017. I haven't heard back since.
Should I write an email or a complaint ?


----------



## Jane7

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ankur_21

Hi All,
I have a query related to Name in Passport.
In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank. 
Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.

My question is does it qualify as name change and should I get affidavit for the same.
While filling form 80- I have mentioned the name for Current passport as split above while for old passport details have mentioned as given in old passport i.e. entire name in GIVEN Name.
Please let me know your advice


----------



## jazz25

ankur_21 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a query related to Name in Passport.
> In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank.
> Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.
> 
> My question is does it qualify as name change and should I get affidavit for the same.
> While filling form 80- I have mentioned the name for Current passport as split above while for old passport details have mentioned as given in old passport i.e. entire name in GIVEN Name.
> Please let me know your advice


Do you have any documentation that can prove that the name on your old passport was incorrect and that you took some action to get it corrected? I would suggest to go for a name change affidavit to be on safe side. Good Luck!


----------



## suab

Hello guys,

I had lodged the 189 visa for me and my wife on 5th March with all documents uploaded except for my Philippines PCC. I was contacted by the CO on 16th March to provide the PCC and I provided the document on 22nd March and hit the IP button. 
All the documents are now attached to my application.
Should I also email to the CO that I have provided the info or should I just wait and watch. 

Code: 261313, 70 points
Invitation: 15th Feb 2017
Visa lodged: 5th March 2017
CO contact: 16th March 2017
Information Provided: 22nd March 2017
Grant: Awaited

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

suab said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had lodged the 189 visa for me and my wife on 5th March with all documents uploaded except for my Philippines PCC. I was contacted by the CO on 16th March to provide the PCC and I provided the document on 22nd March and hit the IP button.
> All the documents are now attached to my application.
> Should I also email to the CO that I have provided the info or should I just wait and watch.
> 
> Code: 261313, 70 points
> Invitation: 15th Feb 2017
> Visa lodged: 5th March 2017
> CO contact: 16th March 2017
> Information Provided: 22nd March 2017
> Grant: Awaited
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, reply back and include the client info( which is present in the mail attachment) in it. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21

amit85 said:


> Do you have any documentation that can prove that the name on your old passport was incorrect and that you took some action to get it corrected? I would suggest to go for a name change affidavit to be on safe side. Good Luck!


SO in form 80, there is question "Ever known by any other name".
I believe I need to fill that also based on my old passport.


----------



## sounddonor

suab said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had lodged the 189 visa for me and my wife on 5th March with all documents uploaded except for my Philippines PCC. I was contacted by the CO on 16th March to provide the PCC and I provided the document on 22nd March and hit the IP button.
> All the documents are now attached to my application.
> Should I also email to the CO that I have provided the info or should I just wait and watch.
> 
> Code: 261313, 70 points
> Invitation: 15th Feb 2017
> Visa lodged: 5th March 2017
> CO contact: 16th March 2017
> Information Provided: 22nd March 2017
> Grant: Awaited
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your profile is very similar to me good luck bro. Just reply to co mail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

ankur_21 said:


> SO in form 80, there is question "Ever known by any other name".
> I believe I need to fill that also based on my old passport.


Yes, I would suggest that. Please check all other forms to make sure you fill this information at all the places..


----------



## ankur_21

amit85 said:


> Yes, I would suggest that. Please check all other forms to make sure you fill this information at all the places..


I believe you are talking about FORM-1221.
Is there any other form apart from 1221 and 80.
Also, in EOI I had mentioned the name based on my current passport.


----------



## suab

sounddonor said:


> Your profile is very similar to me good luck bro. Just reply to co mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good luck to you too bro.

Should I just reply to the same email without changing the subject line or create a new email. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

ankur_21 said:


> I believe you are talking about FORM-1221.
> Is there any other form apart from 1221 and 80.
> Also, in EOI I had mentioned the name based on my current passport.


Yes. 80, 1221 and the 17 page Application form.


----------



## suab

biggy85 said:


> Yes, reply back and include the client info( which is present in the mail attachment) in it.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk




Thanks

Should I intimate them exactly when I uploaded the requested document (did that on 22nd March) or should I just tell them that I have provided the requested information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

for acs if i submited below input any idea how many points i would receive post 2 year deduction?

Job 1 - 19 months
Job 2 - 59 months

Total: 78 months - deduction 24 months = 54 months(4 years 6 months).


----------



## jazz25

sreeneshkamath said:


> for acs if i submited below input any idea how many points i would receive post 2 year deduction?
> 
> Job 1 - 19 months
> Job 2 - 59 months
> 
> Total: 78 months - deduction 24 months = 54 months(4 years 6 months).


Hi Sreenesh,

Here's how many points we get with experience levels:
0-3 Yrs: 0 Points
3-5 Yrs: 5 Points
5-8 Yrs: 10 Points
8+ Yrs : 15 Points

Please note that it is not a generic rule that 2 years worth of experience would be deducted. It depends on our field of study vs. what we're currently working on. If both are very different, then the deduction could be more. For example, if a mechanical engineer is working in an IT company as a Software Engineer, then he'll may a total deduction of 4 years. Points are given based on relevant experience as stated by the assessing authority (ACS?).

All the best!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Thanks a lot Amith. i completed my BE in computer science and applied for Computer network & System engineer 263111 ANZCSO. 

my job and education is matching i believe if this is the case do i still get the points deducted or will the give points for my complete career.

Regards,

Sreenesh


----------



## jazz25

sreeneshkamath said:


> Thanks a lot Amith. i completed my BE in computer science and applied for Computer network & System engineer 263111 ANZCSO.
> 
> my job and education is matching i believe if this is the case do i still get the points deducted or will the give points for my complete career.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sreenesh


Most likely you'll end up with 2 year deduction. All the best!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Thank you very much Amith.. i will wait for ACS to give me heads up.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Phattu_tota said:


> Hi guys
> 
> With best wishes from my near ones, and your support, I received the grant today for myself, wife, and dear son.
> 
> I received email this morning, 7:15 am BST - GSM Adelaide.
> Lodged on 26 March and uploaded last document on Tuesday, 28 March.
> 
> Looking at the trend recently, I am not very surprised on this quick grant. DIBP works in strange way, known only to the COs, individually.
> 
> Had uploaded 56 documents for me (separate ITRs for last 10 years, rest all documents merged), 32 for wife, and 6 for my son. As a regular reader in this forum, I had decided that I had to front load all documents and be safe after ensuring the quality and completeness of the same. Having worked in 10 countries, different addresses, designations, and right now here in the UK on Temporary visa, and my profile being a mix of SE, BA, PM - I just did not want any calls to me or employer, which would have opened flood gates of contacts. Was extra cautious in almost everything.
> 
> Each and every step is important...hard to believe but I appeared for IELTS only with 2 hours of preparation the night before (I had moved to a new flat in UK and luckily got internet connection 1 day before the exam so that I could atleast see the format!). And I didn't even know there is something known as 'PTE'. It was only after I got 8.5 in IELTS re-evaluation that I started taking this process 'seriously' in December.
> 
> Though I will save the details for the journey bit....want to share that I have been travelling to London quite often recently, which left me with no time to give to this process...especially being away from my home country with no help here...drained me completely. Getting medicals and PCC was like a mini-visa lodge within 189 sub class - travelling to London, hounslow, waiting etc with the baby....and my PCC came out wrong in the first instance...!! It was possible only because of support of my wife...my backbone!
> 
> It all started with KeeDa - a big thanks to you...you and Sultan are god sent people, along with Vikas and Andreyx who are always there to offer guidance.
> 
> I made good friends in hannibal, Biggy85 and Krish who helped me all through - I genuinely and most honestly pray for you. I somehow get a feel that April is THE month. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My best wishes to all waiting for grant. Remember, grant WILL come sooner or later, its just a test of time. Please don't let this wait affect you (and family). You have given your best, leave it to the CO now.
> I will be happy to help if you send me a PM.
> 
> Not sure on my move to Oz as current commitment is UK. For now, I will take a break before thinking about the future...let the present feeling sink in.....
> 
> Thank you, everyone.


Congrats Mate!!!!


----------



## cicc

Hi everyone!

I am delighted to be the first to announce a GRANT here today! We received our mail this morning, 53 way too looong days after lodgement 
I hope many other success post follows today!


----------



## indergill

cicc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to be the first to announce a GRANT here today! We received our mail this morning, 53 way too looong days after lodgement
> I hope many other success post follows today!


Congratulations! What's your timeline?


----------



## cicc

indergill said:


> Congratulations! What's your timeline?


Hi, thx  

My timeline is quite standard with one co contact for medicals and no emloyment verification: 

*EOI *- 16/12/2016
*ITA* - 21/12/2016
*Visa Lodge* - 10/02/2017
CO contact - 02/03/2017
*Medicals* - 09/03/2017
*GRANT: 4/4/2017*


----------



## sreeneshkamath

cicc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to be the first to announce a GRANT here today! We received our mail this morning, 53 way too looong days after lodgement
> I hope many other success post follows today!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rajeev1985

Congrats mate
Can you please share your all process dates so that we can also predict our grant date as an ideal scenario.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cicc

Rajeev1985 said:


> Congrats mate
> Can you please share your all process dates so that we can also predict our grant date as an ideal scenario.
> Thanks


Hi, thx! See below my details.


----------



## ta2605

Hi,
I have lodged visa for 189 on 8 March 2017 with 65 points ( electrical engineer), CO assigned on 17 March and asked for pcc, medical and marriage proofs..... Documents submitted on 30 March and status is assessment in progress. When I can expect visa? Further my EA assessment included both educational and experience detail... Can CO go for employment verification?


----------



## taylorman

Jane7 said:


> Dear forum members.
> 
> I'm happy to share good news with you!
> Yesterday I got 189 visa grant for me and my husband after 6 months and 5 days from the date of lodgement. It was a great test of patience. I would like to share my timeline details as this information might be useful and inspiring for those who lodged application in 2016 and are waiting for their grants. I know how it feels guys, but it's really a waiting game. So just relax, distract, keep your mind busy with other stuff. It will definitely be granted within new published standard processing times!! Wish you all speedy grants!!!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Total points: 70
> EOI submitted: 15 September 2016
> Invitation received: 28 September 2016
> Visa Application Lodged: 28 September, 2016.
> 
> 1st CO Contact:19 October, 2016.
> IMMI s56 Request for More Information, PCCs from Russia for me and my husband, Evidence of Functional English for husband.
> Sent 1st email to CO: 20 October, 2016: provided evidence (receipt from Russian Ministry of Interior) that I need more than 28 days timeframe to get PCCs for me and my husband from Russia. I think this has caused delay in our application. The status"Assessment in progress" remained same around 4 months (from 22 November to 29 March). I was preparing all documents myself, with no migration agent help and overlooked one important thing: if Russian PCCs were prepared at the day of lodgement I'm 100% sure that it would have been finalized in 2-3 months timeframe instead of 6 months. Australian PCCs were done quickly, we are onshore. Here was my second mistake. I should have put header in my email correspondence with DIBP as required:
> In reply please quote:
> Client Name ------------
> Date of Birth XX XXXXXX XXXX
> Date of Visa Application 28 September 2016
> Application ID XXXXXXXXX
> Transaction Reference Number (TRN) XXXXXXXX
> File Number BCC2016/XXXXX
> So make sure you put this header in your email to CO. This will increase likelihood of being read by DIBP and taking some action to progress your application. I sent 2 emails regarding the status of my application with no header and 3rd time I put it in, sent to CO on 22 March, and week after got invoice to pay 2nd VAC. It may be coincidence but I believe header above played its role.
> All documents provided+ sent confirmation email to CO: 22 November, 2016
> In total, 58 documents for both me and my husband, out of 60 max acceptable by DIBP for my application =)
> 2nd CO Contact (IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC): 29 March, 2017
> 2nd VAC Paid, same day: 29 March, 2017
> Visa Grant: 3 April, 2017


Hi Jane7

Congrats on the visa for you and your husband. Your timeline matches mine exactly. I lodged my application on 29th September. Even I had my first (and only) CO contact on 19th October and submitted the PCC by 22nd November! 

Tried sending the CO a mail in February but no reply. 

Would you mine including the name of your CO in you signature? Mine might be the same person.
Was your assessment team gsm.brisbane or gsm.adelaide? 
Did they do any employment verification for you?

Cheers!


----------



## TentMaker

cicc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to be the first to announce a GRANT here today! We received our mail this morning, 53 way too looong days after lodgement
> I hope many other success post follows today!


Congratulations. Good work. For me I lodged on 13 Feb 2017, so its 50 days to day. Since yours took 53 days, so it means 3 more days to go for me


----------



## sreeneshkamath

taylorman said:


> Hi Jane7
> 
> Congrats on the visa for you and your husband. Your timeline matches mine exactly. I lodged my application on 29th September. Even I had my first (and only) CO contact on 19th October and submitted the PCC by 22nd November!
> 
> Tried sending the CO a mail in February but no reply.
> 
> Would you mine including the name of your CO in you signature? Mine might be the same person.
> Was your assessment team gsm.brisbane or gsm.adelaide?
> Did they do any employment verification for you?
> 
> Cheers!



i hope and pray you get yours soon. it's been difficult waiting for a long


----------



## sandysinghdogra

vasanth240 said:


> God, please help us all to get our Grant ray2:


Quick Q bro- How did you get UK PCC from India ? I have a similar case.


----------



## rathor.17

Hi, 
I need some advice. I and my wife have applied for 189 visas and uploaded all the documents except form 1221.
My question is that who has to fill form 1221, the primary applicant or the dependent or both.
Also, I am not claiming any points for my wife skills and I am the primary applicant.
I would appreciate any help.


----------



## ansh4friends

*Grant*

Hi everyone!

I am delighted to announce that we (me and my wife) got our GRANTS yesterday! We received our mail yesterday morning after 45 days and 2 CO Contacts after lodgement.
I hope many other get grants ASAP!

Occupation Code: 263111
Total Points: 65
Invite: 15th February 2017
Visa Lodge: 18th February 2017
Medical: 24st February 2017 
First CO Contact: 27th February 2017 (For PCC)
PCC : 6th March 2017
Second CO Contact: 28th March 2017 (For evidence of relationship with wife)
GRANT: 3rd April 2017


----------



## rathor.17

ansh4friends said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to announce that we (me and my wife) got our GRANTS yesterday! We received our mail yesterday morning after 45 days and 2 CO Contacts after lodgement.
> I hope many other get grants ASAP!



Congrats dude. All the best.


----------



## omsaibaba

Congrats everyone. I am waiting for the grant...

Occupation Code: Software Engg. 2613
Total Points: 65
ACS: Jan 17th 2017
EOI: 21st Jan 2017
Invite: 1st March 2017
PCC : 15th March 2017
Medical: 17th March 2017 
Visa Lodge: 16th March 2017
CO contact: 27th March ( form 80, 1221, resume and US FBI PCC)
Documents uploaded: 27th March 2017

Grant: waiting waiting


----------



## sreeneshkamath

ansh4friends said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to announce that we (me and my wife) got our GRANTS yesterday! We received our mail yesterday morning after 45 days and 2 CO Contacts after lodgement.
> I hope many other get grants ASAP!
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111
> Total Points: 65
> Invite: 15th February 2017
> Visa Lodge: 18th February 2017
> Medical: 24st February 2017
> First CO Contact: 27th February 2017 (For PCC)
> PCC : 6th March 2017
> Second CO Contact: 28th March 2017 (For evidence of relationship with wife)
> GRANT: 3rd April 2017


Congrats


----------



## cicc

TentMaker said:


> Congratulations. Good work. For me I lodged on 13 Feb 2017, so its 50 days to day. Since yours took 53 days, so it means 3 more days to go for me



Yep, I did the exact same VISA grant math 
(and it worked!  )


----------



## ankur_21

Hey All
I have a query related to Name in Passport.
In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank. 
Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.

My question is does it qualify as name change and should I get affidavit for the same.
While filling form 80- I have mentioned the name for Current passport as split above while for old passport details have mentioned as given in old passport i.e. entire name in GIVEN Name.

Also in EOI, I have filled details as per my NEW passport in which I split my name, changed my address and added spouse name.

Please let me know your advice


----------



## andreyx108b

effected90 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 on 21st December, and CO made first contact on 31st January 2017, the information was provided on 1st February 2017. I haven't heard back since.
> 
> Should I write an email or a complaint ?




Wait for another 4-8 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

suab said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had lodged the 189 visa for me and my wife on 5th March with all documents uploaded except for my Philippines PCC. I was contacted by the CO on 16th March to provide the PCC and I provided the document on 22nd March and hit the IP button.
> All the documents are now attached to my application.
> Should I also email to the CO that I have provided the info or should I just wait and watch.
> 
> Code: 261313, 70 points
> Invitation: 15th Feb 2017
> Visa lodged: 5th March 2017
> CO contact: 16th March 2017
> Information Provided: 22nd March 2017
> Grant: Awaited
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you clicked IP that should suffice. If you are worried drop an email too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jane7 said:


> Dear forum members.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to share good news with you!
> 
> Yesterday I got 189 visa grant for me and my husband after 6 months and 5 days from the date of lodgement. It was a great test of patience. I would like to share my timeline details as this information might be useful and inspiring for those who lodged application in 2016 and are waiting for their grants. I know how it feels guys, but it's really a waiting game. So just relax, distract, keep your mind busy with other stuff. It will definitely be granted within new published standard processing times!! Wish you all speedy grants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Total points: 70
> 
> EOI submitted: 15 September 2016
> 
> Invitation received: 28 September 2016
> 
> Visa Application Lodged: 28 September, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st CO Contact:19 October, 2016.
> 
> IMMI s56 Request for More Information, PCCs from Russia for me and my husband, Evidence of Functional English for husband.
> 
> Sent 1st email to CO: 20 October, 2016: provided evidence (receipt from Russian Ministry of Interior) that I need more than 28 days timeframe to get PCCs for me and my husband from Russia. I think this has caused delay in our application. The status"Assessment in progress" remained same around 4 months (from 22 November to 29 March). I was preparing all documents myself, with no migration agent help and overlooked one important thing: if Russian PCCs were prepared at the day of lodgement I'm 100% sure that it would have been finalized in 2-3 months timeframe instead of 6 months. Australian PCCs were done quickly, we are onshore. Here was my second mistake. I should have put header in my email correspondence with DIBP as required:
> 
> In reply please quote:
> 
> Client Name ------------
> 
> Date of Birth XX XXXXXX XXXX
> 
> Date of Visa Application 28 September 2016
> 
> Application ID XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Transaction Reference Number (TRN) XXXXXXXX
> 
> File Number BCC2016/XXXXX
> 
> So make sure you put this header in your email to CO. This will increase likelihood of being read by DIBP and taking some action to progress your application. I sent 2 emails regarding the status of my application with no header and 3rd time I put it in, sent to CO on 22 March, and week after got invoice to pay 2nd VAC. It may be coincidence but I believe header above played its role.
> 
> All documents provided+ sent confirmation email to CO: 22 November, 2016
> 
> In total, 58 documents for both me and my husband, out of 60 max acceptable by DIBP for my application =)
> 
> 2nd CO Contact (IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC): 29 March, 2017
> 
> 2nd VAC Paid, same day: 29 March, 2017
> 
> Visa Grant: 3 April, 2017




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Guys quick question:

this is regarding PCC: my wife's passport doesn't have her current address in passport since she got it 2 years ago. i have renewed my rental agreement and i got her name now for the address proof.

Currently she has below id proof for current location: Bank statement, Rental agreement, HR Letter. Her Voter ID, AAdhar and passport has her native home address which is in the same state as we are now. will this cause any issue?

My passport i just got renewed since it got expired and had to travel abroad so i got her name added in my passport however she dont have mine in her passport but we do have our marriage certificate will this cause any issue for the future process?

Kindly advise...
TIA


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. I and my wife have applied for 189 visas and uploaded all the documents except form 1221.
> My question is that who has to fill form 1221, the primary applicant or the dependent or both.
> Also, I am not claiming any points for my wife skills and I am the primary applicant.
> I would appreciate any help.


Both you and your wife have to fill form 1221 irrespective of claiming points for your​ wife.
All the best  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

sreeneshkamath said:


> Guys quick question:
> 
> this is regarding PCC: my wife's passport doesn't have her current address in passport since she got it 2 years ago. i have renewed my rental agreement and i got her name now for the address proof.
> 
> Currently she has below id proof for current location: Bank statement, Rental agreement, HR Letter. Her Voter ID, AAdhar and passport has her native home address which is in the same state as we are now. will this cause any issue?
> 
> My passport i just got renewed since it got expired and had to travel abroad so i got her name added in my passport however she dont have mine in her passport but we do have our marriage certificate will this cause any issue for the future process?
> 
> Kindly advise...
> TIA


You will have to get her passport address changed before getting PCC. Legally, you should get your passport updated if your address changes. It may pose a problem if you don't.

Don't use Voter id and adhaar card for address proof.

Marriage certificate is fine. Passport missing her name is fine. Although it is better to get it updated. Better you get the address and husband name updated.


----------



## sounddonor

7, 189 grants today in immitracker


----------



## muhsoh

TentMaker said:


> Congratulations. Good work. For me I lodged on 13 Feb 2017, so its 50 days to day. Since yours took 53 days, so it means 3 more days to go for me


59 looong days and still waiting


----------



## muhsoh

ansh4friends said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to announce that we (me and my wife) got our GRANTS yesterday! We received our mail yesterday morning after 45 days and 2 CO Contacts after lodgement.
> I hope many other get grants ASAP!
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111
> Total Points: 65
> Invite: 15th February 2017
> Visa Lodge: 18th February 2017
> Medical: 24st February 2017
> First CO Contact: 27th February 2017 (For PCC)
> PCC : 6th March 2017
> Second CO Contact: 28th March 2017 (For evidence of relationship with wife)
> GRANT: 3rd April 2017


Congrats mate... so 263111 are getting grants


----------



## yasir99m

Congratx to every one getting grants  

Its good to hear that queue is moving fast , but equally frustrating for people like me who has had no CO contact no email just plain wait ! 

its been above 70 Days now since visa lodge ! 

+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Visa Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2016'
Grant : ??


----------



## survij

ansh4friends said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to announce that we (me and my wife) got our GRANTS yesterday! We received our mail yesterday morning after 45 days and 2 CO Contacts after lodgement.
> I hope many other get grants ASAP!
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111
> Total Points: 65
> Invite: 15th February 2017
> Visa Lodge: 18th February 2017
> Medical: 24st February 2017
> First CO Contact: 27th February 2017 (For PCC)
> PCC : 6th March 2017
> Second CO Contact: 28th March 2017 (For evidence of relationship with wife)
> GRANT: 3rd April 2017


Hi, first of all congratulations !! 
what evidences you've provided on relationship with spouse?


----------



## Marshall153

Congrats to all those who received Grant 

Hi Expats,

Today I have provided all the requested docs (PCC, Medicals, Form 80) by CO (GSM Adelaide).

I believe all I need to do now is to wait for DIBP/CO's response.

Could you expats please advise when can I expect a GRANT considering the current trend?


----------



## manpan18

Marshall153 said:


> Congrats to all those who received Grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expats,
> 
> Today I have provided all the requested docs (PCC, Medicals, Form 80) by CO (GSM Adelaide).
> 
> I believe all I need to do now is to wait for DIBP/CO's response.
> 
> Could you expats please advise when can I expect a GRANT considering the current trend?


We need a super computer and grant information from the past 10 years to comment on that.


----------



## newtooaustralia

andreyx108b said:


> effected90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 on 21st December, and CO made first contact on 31st January 2017, the information was provided on 1st February 2017. I haven't heard back since.
> 
> Should I write an email or a complaint ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for another 4-8 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi andreyx. Bro can you please also comment on my visa grant. This wait is killing me. I lodged my application on 1-jan-17, got immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Change of circumstances was notified to dibp on 13-feb-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-march 17.


----------



## ansh4friends

survij said:


> Hi, first of all congratulations !!
> what evidences you've provided on relationship with spouse?


Thank You.
I provided our marriage certificate, combined insurance policy, marriage and casual photos, whatsapp chat history and passport of my wife as evidence.


----------



## aumelb1

ansh4friends said:


> survij said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, first of all congratulations !!
> what evidences you've provided on relationship with spouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.
> I provided our marriage certificate, combined insurance policy, marriage and casual photos, whatsapp chat history and passport of my wife as evidence.
Click to expand...

Uuu whats up chat history must have had naughty kissess


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
I have given my medicals along with my wife and baby at Fortis, Banglore on *30th March Thursday*. My status is still incomplete when I checked in the eMedical portal. However, when I contacted the hospital yesterday, they said that the report for all are clear and completed and it was updated on their side. Today also they re-submitted the file but still, the status is not updated(Incomplete) for all the three.

Since I was confirmed that the medical reports are perfect and completed from their side, shall I go ahead and lodge visa stating my medicals was done?? Please advice. 

I was waiting for the medicals to lodge visa. Now I got confirmed from them that the report was clear. Only thing is that when I log in via eMedical by HAP ID, the status is Incomplete.


----------



## manpan18

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I have given my medicals along with my wife and baby at Fortis, Banglore on *30th March Thursday*. My status is still incomplete when I checked in the eMedical portal. However, when I contacted the hospital yesterday, they said that the report for all are clear and completed and it was updated on their side. Today also they re-submitted the file but still, the status is not updated(Incomplete) for all the three.
> 
> Since I was confirmed that the medical reports are perfect and completed from their side, shall I go ahead and lodge visa stating my medicals was done?? Please advice.
> 
> I was waiting for the medicals to lodge visa. Now I got confirmed from them that the report was clear. Only thing is that when I log in via eMedical by HAP ID, the status is Incomplete.


Don't worry. You have completed your medical. Say "Yes" and lodge the Visa and state your HAP IDs.


----------



## vikaschandra

cicc said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to be the first to announce a GRANT here today! We received our mail this morning, 53 way too looong days after lodgement
> I hope many other success post follows today!


Congratulations mate


----------



## himanshu469

Dear Freinds,

I am in process of lodging 189 subclass visa under the Electronics Engineer category and doing the process on my own. I have a few queries and would really appreciate if the same can be answered by the experienced and the experts of this forums.

1. How much estimated time would it take to get a grant for Electronics Engineer category if all the documents as required are in submitted upfront ?

2. At the time of filing the EOI, I had only mentioned my bachelor's degree of engg. for which I had got the assessment result as positive through Engineers Australia. However while filing for the visa application online it is giving me an opportunity to add any other qualification even if it is not relevant to my occupation category. My query is if I can add the details of masters degree in management if the same was not added at EOI stage. Can it create any dispute with the EOI information ?

3. Can anyone please clarify the process of getting a health assessment done before submitting an application. Does it really save time ? If yes then please clarify the steps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

rathor.17 said:


> Hi,
> I need some advice. I and my wife have applied for 189 visas and uploaded all the documents except form 1221.
> My question is that who has to fill form 1221, the primary applicant or the dependent or both.
> Also, I am not claiming any points for my wife skills and I am the primary applicant.
> I would appreciate any help.


Fill the form 1221 for self and spouse. Form 80 and form 1221 are not mandatory but have made to the checklist. Refer to the 189 checklist which would say in order avoid delays provide DIBP with both forms


----------



## vikaschandra

ansh4friends said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to announce that we (me and my wife) got our GRANTS yesterday! We received our mail yesterday morning after 45 days and 2 CO Contacts after lodgement.
> I hope many other get grants ASAP!
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111
> Total Points: 65
> Invite: 15th February 2017
> Visa Lodge: 18th February 2017
> Medical: 24st February 2017
> First CO Contact: 27th February 2017 (For PCC)
> PCC : 6th March 2017
> Second CO Contact: 28th March 2017 (For evidence of relationship with wife)
> GRANT: 3rd April 2017


Congratulations and best wishes Ansh


----------



## vikaschandra

ankur_21 said:


> Hey All
> I have a query related to Name in Passport.
> In my old passport my entire name was mentioned in GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar Singh and FAMILY Name was blank.
> Recently I issued a new passport in which I got it corrected , Now GIVEN Name-Ankur Kumar and FAMILY Name-Singh.
> 
> My question is does it qualify as name change and should I get affidavit for the same.
> While filling form 80- I have mentioned the name for Current passport as split above while for old passport details have mentioned as given in old passport i.e. entire name in GIVEN Name.
> 
> Also in EOI, I have filled details as per my NEW passport in which I split my name, changed my address and added spouse name.
> 
> Please let me know your advice


If you have used the first name and last name as per new passport since the eoi lodge till visa lodge then it is ok to stick with that and in my opinion an affidavit would not be required provided the details on all your documents matches


----------



## vikaschandra

sreeneshkamath said:


> Guys quick question:
> 
> this is regarding PCC: my wife's passport doesn't have her current address in passport since she got it 2 years ago. i have renewed my rental agreement and i got her name now for the address proof.
> 
> Currently she has below id proof for current location: Bank statement, Rental agreement, HR Letter. Her Voter ID, AAdhar and passport has her native home address which is in the same state as we are now. will this cause any issue?
> 
> My passport i just got renewed since it got expired and had to travel abroad so i got her name added in my passport however she dont have mine in her passport but we do have our marriage certificate will this cause any issue for the future process?
> 
> Kindly advise...
> TIA


Should not be an issue if you are submitting the marriage certificate.


----------



## ankur_21

vikaschandra said:


> If you have used the first name and last name as per new passport since the eoi lodge till visa lodge then it is ok to stick with that and in my opinion an affidavit would not be required provided the details on all your documents matches


Thanks Vikas.
Yes My Name is same in all documents(Education,Work Experience,ACS).
But in PTE, it was mentioned as full name and dot (As i took PTE with old passport).
I think for the safer side, I should get an affidavit stating the split of name in Passport.


----------



## sprakash85

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I have given my medicals along with my wife and baby at Fortis, Banglore on *30th March Thursday*. My status is still incomplete when I checked in the eMedical portal. However, when I contacted the hospital yesterday, they said that the report for all are clear and completed and it was updated on their side. Today also they re-submitted the file but still, the status is not updated(Incomplete) for all the three.
> 
> Since I was confirmed that the medical reports are perfect and completed from their side, shall I go ahead and lodge visa stating my medicals was done?? Please advice.
> 
> I was waiting for the medicals to lodge visa. Now I got confirmed from them that the report was clear. Only thing is that when I log in via eMedical by HAP ID, the status is Incomplete.


I had a similar problem with fortis bangalore. Please follow up diligently and if needed head to the hospital and get it done. Infact my friend so faced a similar problem. 

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!|


----------



## vikaschandra

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Freinds,
> 
> I am in process of lodging 189 subclass visa under the Electronics Engineer category and doing the process on my own. I have a few queries and would really appreciate if the same can be answered by the experienced and the experts of this forums.
> 
> 1. How much estimated time would it take to get a grant for Electronics Engineer category if all the documents as required are in submitted upfront ?
> 
> 2. At the time of filing the EOI, I had only mentioned my bachelor's degree of engg. for which I had got the assessment result as positive through Engineers Australia. However while filing for the visa application online it is giving me an opportunity to add any other qualification even if it is not relevant to my occupation category. My query is if I can add the details of masters degree in management if the same was not added at EOI stage. Can it create any dispute with the EOI information ?
> 
> 3. Can anyone please clarify the process of getting a health assessment done before submitting an application. Does it really save time ? If yes then please clarify the steps.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Visa grant could come in a weeks time or may take upto a year. Current standard timeline says it could take upto 6 months
2. Should not be a problem add the masters degree details too
3. Go ahead and do MyHealth declaration, generate Hap id and proceed with the medicals. Indeed it saves time and increases chances of direct grant provided all other documents are submitted as per checklist


----------



## vikaschandra

ankur_21 said:


> Thanks Vikas.
> Yes My Name is same in all documents(Education,Work Experience,ACS).
> But in PTE, it was mentioned as full name and dot (As i took PTE with old passport).
> I think for the safer side, I should get an affidavit stating the split of name in Passport.


Yes you can go ahead and get it prepared and if required upload the information on immi account. This way you will avoid any confusion


----------



## ankur_21

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can go ahead and get it prepared and if required upload the information on immi account. This way you will avoid any confusion


Thanks Vikas.
DO you have any idea what should I mention in Form 80:

4 Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
• name at birth
• name before or after marriage
• adoptive or foster name
• alias or pseudonym
• cultural or tribal name or
clan/subclan name
• preferred name
• other spellings of names

Yes Give details in English
1. Type of name-----WHat should I fill here(Name Split)????
Family name
Given names

Any advice please


----------



## Amrita.khangura

muhsoh said:


> Congrats mate... so 263111 are getting grants


Hi need ur advice what all had you given in proof of relationship and was your team brisbane or adelaide. Thanks for your help in advance. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ankur_21 said:


> Thanks Vikas.
> DO you have any idea what should I mention in Form 80:
> 
> 4 Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
> • name at birth
> • name before or after marriage
> • adoptive or foster name
> • alias or pseudonym
> • cultural or tribal name or
> clan/subclan name
> • preferred name
> • other spellings of names
> 
> Yes Give details in English
> 1. Type of name-----WHat should I fill here(Name Split)????
> Family name
> Given names
> 
> Any advice please


Hello Ankur

Have you had any other official names that you have used in past which is different from your current name.. if so provide the details of previous names (Example: say earlier you were called as Ankur ABC XYZ wherein Ankur was your first name ABC was your middle name and XYZ your last name which was followed on your school documents and later during college days or say while issuing passport your name was changed to be only as Ankur XYZ which misses your middle name hence provide the details) mostly this is applicable for females who have their surname changed post marriage.

Family Name would be your surname
and Given Name would be your first name here i presume which is Ankur


----------



## natasha.joseph

yousufkhan said:


> Once you receive an invitation your EOI will be locked. You have have to apply for visa based on claims made on filing EOI. Don't worry about points, invitation is the key!


Many thanks Yousuf bhai.


----------



## ankur_21

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Ankur
> 
> Have you had any other official names that you have used in past which is different from your current name.. if so provide the details of previous names (Example: say earlier you were called as Ankur ABC XYZ wherein Ankur was your first name ABC was your middle name and XYZ your last name which was followed on your school documents and later during college days or say while issuing passport your name was changed to be only as Ankur XYZ which misses your middle name hence provide the details) mostly this is applicable for females who have their surname changed post marriage.
> 
> Family Name would be your surname
> and Given Name would be your first name here i presume which is Ankur


Thanks Vikas.
My name has been same throughout.(Ankur Kumar Singh)
Only issue is in old passport it was (Given Name: Ankur Kumar Singh Family Name: Blank)
New Passport(Given Name: Ankur Kumar Family Name: Singh)

Thats why confused what to fill in the above question


----------



## natasha.joseph

manpan18 said:


> Claim 8 years in your EOI. That will give you a quicker invitation. COs refer to ACS review but take their own call. That is also mentioned in the ACS letter. With your salary slip that shows the same designation from your last company, you won't have a problem. No need for another ACS.


Thanks a lot for your time, Manpan. 

I have given my work experience as 8-plus years. Hope CO wont reject my application (if I do get an invite) saying I "falsely claimed" work experience. Let us hope for the best. 

Good luck everyone.

Best
Natasha


----------



## desiaussie

i was booking myself medical test, faced some issues, experts please help:-
a) I could not find HAP ID anywhere in the PDF file that was generated.
b) It was asking for the previous passport that had australian visa, i have a cancelled passport which has a expiry date of 2018, as it was a 20 year passport. I got it cancelled in 2014 and applied for a new one as many countries were not accepting a 20 year old passport.
c) Where is visa number on the visa label. Mine is 560 student visa issued back in 1998.
d) In my previous passport, my full name was listed in given name whereas in my new passport it is listed rightly, will that be an concern


----------



## vikaschandra

natasha.joseph said:


> Thanks a lot for your time, Manpan.
> 
> I have given my work experience as 8-plus years. Hope CO wont reject my application (if I do get an invite) saying I "falsely claimed" work experience. Let us hope for the best.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Best
> Natasha


there have been cases for both scenarios which I have come across.. 

1. applicant claimed extra years of experience which was marked as not relevant to the nominated occupation code and the CO came back mentioning that extra points were claimed and they requested the applicants confirmation to reduce the points and proceed with the application. This was with the case claiming 70+ points.. in case of overall 60 points wherein if 5 points reduced would bring the applicant to 55 which is not applicable for 189 then i presume the case would have been rejected
2. Applicant claimed for all years of experience to secure invite and later marked those additional years as not relevant to the occupation code and was still successful in getting grant..


----------



## yousufkhan

I have different kind of query which I haven't found on this forum. I receive invitation to apply for visa on 15th of March. The issue is that spelling of my father name is different on my documents than on my brother documents. He got Australian immigration grant 1.5 years ago. And he mentioned spelling of my father name a/c to his documents on form 80 & form 1221. Now I am worried as I have to fill those form & difference of spelling might lead to rejection. Any advice regarding it???

P.S. I also have different spelling in my documents which I mentioned in 'Other names'


----------



## vikaschandra

yousufkhan said:


> Once you receive an invitation your EOI will be locked. You have have to apply for visa based on claims made on filing EOI. Don't worry about points, invitation is the key!


This is wrong advise that you are giving.. Integrity with your applications is very important..if ACS is saying they mark the experience relevant to nominated occupation code only after December 2008 then one should not mark those previous years as relevant to Nominated occupation and claim points for that.. assume if everyone who had deducted years start claiming points the quota would have be full in few months starting July


one option that Natasha can opt for is to keep the "To date" blank which would mean that the experience from the date of eoi lodge will still keep adding and the moment that 1 month which she is falling short of gets completed the point of the EOI will automatically increase with 5 points and the EOI date of effect will also take the same time stamp when the points changed.


----------



## vikaschandra

yousufkhan said:


> I have different kind of query which I haven't found on this forum. I receive invitation to apply for visa on 15th of March. The issue is that spelling of my father name is different on my documents than on my brother documents. He got Australian immigration grant 1.5 years ago. And he mentioned spelling of my father name a/c to his documents on form 80 & form 1221. Now I am worried as I have to fill those form & difference of spelling might lead to rejection. Any advice regarding it???
> 
> P.S. I also have different spelling in my documents which I mentioned in 'Other names'


Get an affidavit prepared by a lawyer/judicial body which would vouch that both the person are same


----------



## muhsoh

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hi need ur advice what all had you given in proof of relationship and was your team brisbane or adelaide. Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hello. As proof of relationship, I have submitted Marriage certificate issued by local government authority, and also my son's birth certificate has both father and mother name mentioned. My spouse's passport is also a proof, which has my name written on it in Husband's name field.

My case is with Adelaide team and CO name is Simon.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

> This is wrong advise that you are giving.. Integrity with your applications is very important..if ACS is saying they mark the experience relevant to nominated occupation code only after December 2008 then one should not mark those previous years as relevant to Nominated occupation and claim points for that.. assume if everyone who had deducted years start claiming points the quota would have be full in few months starting July
> 
> 
> one option that Natasha can opt for is to keep the "To date" blank which would mean that the experience from the date of eoi lodge will still keep adding and the moment that 1 month which she is falling short of gets completed the point of the EOI will automatically increase with 5 points and the EOI date of effect will also take the same time stamp when the points changed.


-

I received invitation recently & it's explicitly mentioned that EOI is locked.

" Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been locked"

Although your suggestion about keeping it 'To Date' might help her.


----------



## vikaschandra

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> I received invitation recently & it's explicitly mentioned that EOI is locked.
> 
> " Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been locked"
> 
> Although your suggestion about keeping it 'To Date' might help her.


Well if the invitation is already issued but with wrongly claimed points one should not proceed with lodging the visa as it might lead to rejection (very much possible) and let the invite expire to resubmit the EOI with correct details and secure ITA based on that.

here is the case wherein the user is asking if it would be right to add 1 extra months to make the points hit maximum points mark for experience which would ease the applicant to secure the ITA in the upcoming round.. if you would agree with me then this is not the correct thing to do

why not leave the field blank after a month 8 years get completed and one secure ITA right after that increase making the points valid too. What say??


----------



## manpan18

vikaschandra said:


> natasha.joseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time, Manpan.
> 
> I have given my work experience as 8-plus years. Hope CO wont reject my application (if I do get an invite) saying I "falsely claimed" work experience. Let us hope for the best.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Best
> Natasha
> 
> 
> 
> there have been cases for both scenarios which I have come across..
> 
> 1. applicant claimed extra years of experience which was marked as not relevant to the nominated occupation code and the CO came back mentioning that extra points were claimed and they requested the applicants confirmation to reduce the points and proceed with the application. This was with the case claiming 70+ points.. in case of overall 60 points wherein if 5 points reduced would bring the applicant to 55 which is not applicable for 189 then i presume the case would have been rejected
> 2. Applicant claimed for all years of experience to secure invite and later marked those additional years as not relevant to the occupation code and was still successful in getting grant..
Click to expand...

This is a safe case. ACS gave 7 years 11 months and the circumstances (the job) has not changed for the next 3 months.


----------



## manpan18

yousufkhan said:


> I have different kind of query which I haven't found on this forum. I receive invitation to apply for visa on 15th of March. The issue is that spelling of my father name is different on my documents than on my brother documents. He got Australian immigration grant 1.5 years ago. And he mentioned spelling of my father name a/c to his documents on form 80 & form 1221. Now I am worried as I have to fill those form & difference of spelling might lead to rejection. Any advice regarding it???
> 
> P.S. I also have different spelling in my documents which I mentioned in 'Other names'


I don't think there should be an issue. They ask for other known names of relatives as well in Form 80 and you can mention it there. CO may come back asking more questions if they are migrating with you. I am sure this will not be something new for them.


----------



## himanshu469

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Visa grant could come in a weeks time or may take upto a year. Current standard timeline says it could take upto 6 months
> 2. Should not be a problem add the masters degree details too
> 3. Go ahead and do MyHealth declaration, generate Hap id and proceed with the medicals. Indeed it saves time and increases chances of direct grant provided all other documents are submitted as per checklist


Thanks for your quick reply.

Can you please elaborate on where to find 'My Health Declaration' link ?

Is it visible after submitting the online visa application ? or else kindly share the steps.

I would really appreciate your support.


----------



## vikaschandra

himanshu469 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Can you please elaborate on where to find 'My Health Declaration' link ?
> 
> Is it visible after submitting the online visa application ? or else kindly share the steps.
> 
> I would really appreciate your support.


check this link to start MyHealth Declaration My health declarations

Check this guide for how to proceed with it https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf


----------



## ansh4friends

aumelb1 said:


> Uuu whats up chat history must have had naughty kissess



lol. had to filter chat history


----------



## Jane7

taylorman said:


> Hi Jane7
> 
> Congrats on the visa for you and your husband. Your timeline matches mine exactly. I lodged my application on 29th September. Even I had my first (and only) CO contact on 19th October and submitted the PCC by 22nd November!
> 
> Tried sending the CO a mail in February but no reply.
> 
> Would you mine including the name of your CO in you signature? Mine might be the same person.
> Was your assessment team gsm.brisbane or gsm.adelaide?
> Did they do any employment verification for you?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Taylorman,

Thanks a lot!! 
Your timeline is pretty much the same. 
So you should expect grant very very soon!!:thumb:

Answering to your questions:

It was gsm.brisbane
My 1st CO was named Lisa: requested PCCs, proof of Functional English
2nd CO - Maria: asked for 2nd VAC and sent invoice 
3rd CO - Joel: granted visas. 
No explicit employment verification.


----------



## Jane7

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks you very much, Andrey!


----------



## indergill

So one of my friend got grant today and we have similar occupation, timeline and co contact. He pressed IP button a day before me. Does that mean there's high probability I'll be hearing from them soon as well or this depends on next assigned CO when he/she opens up my case?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

vikaschandra said:


> Should not be an issue if you are submitting the marriage certificate.



Thank you Vikas, i dint wanted to get her passport address change in the middle of this since her passport details went for acs as well with the current address which will put me in a circle with all blocks.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sprakash85

Folks... this wait is really killing me. Visa grant is still in the oblivion. 
Anyone with similar timelines?

Visa Lodged	-	2-Feb-17
CO Contact for Medicals	-	18-Feb-17
Medicals uploaded	-	27-Feb-17

Days since lodgment	-	62
Days since CO contact	-	46
Days since information provided	-	37


----------



## jazz25

sprakash85 said:


> Folks... this wait is really killing me. Visa grant is still in the oblivion.
> Anyone with similar timelines?
> 
> Visa Lodged	-	2-Feb-17
> CO Contact for Medicals	-	18-Feb-17
> Medicals uploaded	-	27-Feb-17
> 
> Days since lodgment	-	62
> Days since CO contact	-	46
> Days since information provided	-	37


You're almost there brother.. Hang on tight.. Best wishes!


----------



## Amrita.khangura

muhsoh said:


> Hello. As proof of relationship, I have submitted Marriage certificate issued by local government authority, and also my son's birth certificate has both father and mother name mentioned. My spouse's passport is also a proof, which has my name written on it in Husband's name field.
> 
> My case is with Adelaide team and CO name is Simon.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thankyou i have also submitted a lot if documents including our passports. My case if also wid adelaide wondering what's taking them so long. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sprakash85 said:


> Folks... this wait is really killing me. Visa grant is still in the oblivion.
> Anyone with similar timelines?
> 
> Visa Lodged	-	2-Feb-17
> CO Contact for Medicals	-	18-Feb-17
> Medicals uploaded	-	27-Feb-17
> 
> Days since lodgment	-	62
> Days since CO contact	-	46
> Days since information provided	-	37


Don't worry brother soon you should get the good news.


----------



## aumelb1

indergill said:


> So one of my friend got grant today and we have similar occupation, timeline and co contact. He pressed IP button a day before me. Does that mean there's high probability I'll be hearing from them soon as well or this depends on next assigned CO when he/she opens up my case?


It all depends on the CO, he might have had a booze the day before opening your case again and procrastinate it till the next week  Yet stay positive and relax. Dance and enjoy your last presence in the hometown


----------



## muhsoh

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thankyou i have also submitted a lot if documents including our passports. My case if also wid adelaide wondering what's taking them so long.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Really can't say anything how the process works. Lets stay hopeful that this waiting will get over soon  All the best to you too.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

sprakash85 said:


> Folks... this wait is really killing me. Visa grant is still in the oblivion.
> Anyone with similar timelines?
> 
> Visa Lodged-2-Feb-17
> CO Contact for Medicals-18-Feb-17
> Medicals uploaded-27-Feb-17
> 
> Days since lodgment-62
> Days since CO contact-46
> Days since information provided-37


My timeline is almost the same.. just difference of couple of days.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxibawa

Hi All,

Need a quick information, please help.
Does the status change from Recieved to directly granted in case of direct grant??
My status is still recieved since is submitted Visa on 21 March for 261313.


----------



## indergill

aumelb1 said:


> It all depends on the CO, he might have had a booze the day before opening your case again and procrastinate it till the next week  Yet stay positive and relax. Dance and enjoy your last presence in the hometown


Haha! Actually I'm onshore applicant so waiting for grant so I can go back for few months, dance and enjoy my presence in hometown with peace.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

ansh4friends said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am delighted to announce that we (me and my wife) got our GRANTS yesterday! We received our mail yesterday morning after 45 days and 2 CO Contacts after lodgement.
> I hope many other get grants ASAP!
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111
> Total Points: 65
> Invite: 15th February 2017
> Visa Lodge: 18th February 2017
> Medical: 24st February 2017
> First CO Contact: 27th February 2017 (For PCC)
> PCC : 6th March 2017
> Second CO Contact: 28th March 2017 (For evidence of relationship with wife)
> GRANT: 3rd April 2017


Hi ansh congratulations on ur grant i need your assistance. What all did you gave as a proof of relationship and is your marriage recent. Please advise. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sprakash85 said:


> Folks... this wait is really killing me. Visa grant is still in the oblivion.
> Anyone with similar timelines?
> 
> Visa Lodged-2-Feb-17
> CO Contact for Medicals-18-Feb-17
> Medicals uploaded-27-Feb-17
> 
> Days since lodgment-62
> Days since CO contact-46
> Days since information provided-37


Hi...I lodged on 5 jan 2017
Co contact 1 feb 2017
Information provided 12feb 2017
Grant awaiting....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313409

HI Folks,

I have lodged 189 Visa application on 9-March-2017 under job code 261311. And Uploaded documents other than Form80 and USA PCC. Since then I am waiting for CO to be assigned. 

Typically how many days it takes CO to be assigned. I am curious as I could see many guys who lodged Visa after 9-March-2017 has already been contacted by CO and have been requested for required documents.

Please comment.

Thanks


----------



## muhsoh

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> I have lodged 189 Visa application on 9-March-2017 under job code 261311. And Uploaded documents other than Form80 and USA PCC. Since then I am waiting for CO to be assigned.
> 
> Typically how many days it takes CO to be assigned. I am curious as I could see many guys who lodged Visa after 9-March-2017 has already been contacted by CO and have been requested for required documents.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks


There is no point of waiting for a CO to contact you and then you upload all docs. Get them all uploaded and wait for a direct grant. Any CO contact will make you wait for further 28+ days.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone has an idea how long do they take to contact employers for verification. CO contacted me on 7th March for medicals which were uploaded on 12th March, after that I have not heard from them. So I thought they might have picked up my application for employment verification. Today I checked with my current and previous employer HR, there has not been any contact from AHC so far for employment verification. Just wondering whats taking them so long now. How long do they take to contact the employers?


----------



## sprakash85

Its not mandatory for them to do a employment verification.



Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone has an idea how long do they take to contact employers for verification. CO contacted me on 7th March for medicals which were uploaded on 12th March, after that I have not heard from them. So I thought they might have picked up my application for employment verification. Today I checked with my current and previous employer HR, there has not been any contact from AHC so far for employment verification. Just wondering whats taking them so long now. How long do they take to contact the employers?


----------



## mianjahangir

well, every case is unique and they have to check every possible angle and be sure before they hit granted. well i applied on 15th Feb and was hoping for direct grant then i had this news that i need to submit additional documents which did, still no news up till now, and by the way i am already on work permit so they already have everything from me. they have already given me two grants as of today but still it takes time and we all have to be patient.


----------



## vikaschandra

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a quick information, please help.
> Does the status change from Recieved to directly granted in case of direct grant??
> My status is still recieved since is submitted Visa on 21 March for 261313.


it will change from "Received" to "Finalised"


----------



## learner

Same timeline here and Yes .. Its killing me too .



sprakash85 said:


> Folks... this wait is really killing me. Visa grant is still in the oblivion.
> Anyone with similar timelines?
> 
> Visa Lodged	-	2-Feb-17
> CO Contact for Medicals	-	18-Feb-17
> Medicals uploaded	-	27-Feb-17
> 
> Days since lodgment	-	62
> Days since CO contact	-	46
> Days since information provided	-	37


----------



## Numair16

mianjahangir said:


> well, every case is unique and they have to check every possible angle and be sure before they hit granted. well i applied on 15th Feb and was hoping for direct grant then i had this news that i need to submit additional documents which did, still no news up till now, and by the way i am already on work permit so they already have everything from me. they have already given me two grants as of today but still it takes time and we all have to be patient.


I am sorry I dont understand, what do you mean they have already given you two grants as of today?


----------



## Numair16

sprakash85 said:


> Its not mandatory for them to do a employment verification.


Its not mandatory but considering that they only asked for medicals and medicals have been cleared they must have given grant by now. So something holding them and I presume it is employment verification.


----------



## sounddonor

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone has an idea how long do they take to contact employers for verification. CO contacted me on 7th March for medicals which were uploaded on 12th March, after that I have not heard from them. So I thought they might have picked up my application for employment verification. Today I checked with my current and previous employer HR, there has not been any contact from AHC so far for employment verification. Just wondering whats taking them so long now. How long do they take to contact the employers?


we have to wait 28 days after co contact you will get your visa next week


----------



## rvd

Numair16 said:


> Its not mandatory but considering that they only asked for medicals and medicals have been cleared they must have given grant by now. So something holding them and I presume it is employment verification.


You are possibly right. In recent times many are getting employment verification or at least call from AHC's.


----------



## Rajeev1985

sounddonor said:


> we have to wait 28 days after co contact you will get your visa next week


Hello Mate 
I am in the same boat.
I am also waiting for the final grant since CO contacted on 23rd Feb 2017
and replied on 7th March 2017.
Still, see my application as 'assessment in progress'.
Can you please suggest me anything in my scenario.
Thanks


----------



## sprakash85

I saw your timeline on the immi tracker.
Good luck. 



learner said:


> Same timeline here and Yes .. Its killing me too .




ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!|


----------



## sounddonor

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hello Mate
> I am in the same boat.
> I am also waiting for the final grant since CO contacted on 23rd Feb 2017
> and replied on 7th March 2017.
> Still, see my application as 'assessment in progress'.
> Can you please suggest me anything in my scenario.
> Thanks


you should get it in next week then,


----------



## Rajeev1985

sounddonor said:


> you should get it in next week then,



I hope the same.
Its really killing me :mad2:


----------



## hasansins

I think they have easter vacation next week so grants might be slow these days I believe. Is it 14-15-16-17 of march? Can someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Rajeev1985

Any suggestion,how much maximum time they can take ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hasansins said:


> I think they have easter vacation next week so grants might be slow these days I believe. Is it 14-15-16-17 of march? Can someone correct me if I am wrong.


Correct.. also 25th April is a public holiday.. ANZAC day across all states 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hasansins said:


> I think they have easter vacation next week so grants might be slow these days I believe. Is it 14-15-16-17 of march? Can someone correct me if I am wrong.


April u mean ?!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

rahagarw said:


> April u mean ?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yes thank you for correction. I meant April.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hasansins said:


> Yes thank you for correction. I meant April.


also 25th April is a public holiday.. ANZAC day across all states 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

rahagarw said:


> also 25th April is a public holiday.. ANZAC day across all states
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I am sure they are already in holiday mood which means working more relaxed.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hasansins said:


> I am sure they are already in holiday mood which means working more relaxed.


Lol can't really blame them...
Australians and English are infamous for being too relaxed ..

You are very soon going to be one of them 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

rahagarw said:


> Lol can't really blame them...
> Australians and English are infamous for being too relaxed ..
> 
> You are very soon going to be one of them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot man it really feels good to hear these words from other people. Hope is all we have right now especially if you are living in a country like mine.

I will create brighter future for myself, my wife and unborn child.! Cheers for good words.eace:


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hasansins said:


> Thanks a lot man it really feels good to hear these words from other people. Hope is all we have right now especially if you are living in a country like mine.
> 
> I will create brighter future for myself, my wife and unborn child.! Cheers for good words.eace:


Amen to that.. good luck friend 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> I have given my medicals along with my wife and baby at Fortis, Banglore on *30th March Thursday*. My status is still incomplete when I checked in the eMedical portal. However, when I contacted the hospital yesterday, they said that the report for all are clear and completed and it was updated on their side. Today also they re-submitted the file but still, the status is not updated(Incomplete) for all the three.
> 
> Since I was confirmed that the medical reports are perfect and completed from their side, shall I go ahead and lodge visa stating my medicals was done?? Please advice.
> 
> I was waiting for the medicals to lodge visa. Now I got confirmed from them that the report was clear. Only thing is that when I log in via eMedical by HAP ID, the status is Incomplete.


Do not worry for this as the for the Medical, it will show Incomplete in Immiaccount. Thats a bug, which is there for a long time now.

No need to worry...you open your medical application in immiaccount, and if its finalized, it will show there.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Numair16

rahagarw said:


> Lol can't really blame them...
> Australians and English are infamous for being too relaxed ..
> 
> You are very soon going to be one of them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I doubt they are in holiday mode already, there were 7 grants on immitracker yesterday and 2 more here which were not on immitracker. We just need to wait for our lucky day. Which is getting more and more difficult  lets hope for the best


----------



## learner

Talking of Immi tracker .. have you noticed anyone who has lodged on 2,3,4 February has not moved past CO Contact . It would boost my hopes if anyone in that cluster moves ahead. 
BTW your CO is Adelaide?


sprakash85 said:


> I saw your timeline on the immi tracker.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - Anxiously Waiting!!!!|


----------



## sounddonor

learner said:


> Talking of Immi tracker .. have you noticed anyone who has lodged on 2,3,4 February has not moved past CO Contact . It would boost my hopes if anyone in that cluster moves ahead.
> BTW your CO is Adelaide?


What did CO ask from you ?


----------



## maxibawa

vikaschandra said:


> it will change from "Received" to "Finalised"


Thanks Vikas, but do we get any mail on CO allocation in this case??


----------



## Numair16

learner said:


> Talking of Immi tracker .. have you noticed anyone who has lodged on 2,3,4 February has not moved past CO Contact . It would boost my hopes if anyone in that cluster moves ahead.
> BTW your CO is Adelaide?




Exactly, I have also been following cases who provided additional information from 20th Feb onwards however none of them has received grant till now. Either they are not updating their immitracker or the queue is moving real slow.


----------



## sprakash85

Folks!!!
Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today. 
This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.

I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.

Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


----------



## Amrita.khangura

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


Congratulations  can you please share your timelines and the visa category i mean 189/190. Thanks  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


Wow..congratulations....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Numair16 said:


> Exactly, I have also been following cases who provided additional information from 20th Feb onwards however none of them has received grant till now. Either they are not updating their immitracker or the queue is moving real slow.


Same here i haven't seen anyone with a grant either. I pressed IP on 1st March 17.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Amrita.khangura said:


> Same here i haven't seen anyone with a grant either. I pressed IP on 1st March 17.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I pressed IP on Feb12th  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

suppala.sudhir said:


> I pressed IP on Feb12th
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Cant do much but just wait thats what we can do. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxibawa

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> I have lodged 189 Visa application on 9-March-2017 under job code 261311. And Uploaded documents other than Form80 and USA PCC. Since then I am waiting for CO to be assigned.
> 
> Typically how many days it takes CO to be assigned. I am curious as I could see many guys who lodged Visa after 9-March-2017 has already been contacted by CO and have been requested for required documents.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks


Same here, had applied on 21st March, but saw many guys after that date got CO contacted, but not me


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Amrita.khangura said:


> Cant do much but just wait thats what we can do. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes..wait..wait..and wait.... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!



Congrats buddy!!!!


----------



## sprakash85

sreeneshkamath said:


> Congrats buddy!!!!


Thanks

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## sprakash85

suppala.sudhir said:


> Wow..congratulations....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Thank you

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## sprakash85

Amrita.khangura said:


> Congratulations  can you please share your timelines and the visa category i mean 189/190. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you.. 
Please see my timeline below

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


Congrats bro 😊 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## utsavshrivastava

*Good News *

Hi All,
Sharing the good news with you all.
Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.

Structural Engineer 233214
EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA) 
1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6 
2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82 
EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
No CO Contacts
Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017 :music:


----------



## Amrita.khangura

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing the good news with you all.
> Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> No CO Contacts
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017 :music:


Time at which you received the golden emails. Just want to check can we expect a grant throughout the day

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj

I understand this is not a right place. However, just wanted to know if there is any thread which one can subscribe for discussion post grant ?


----------



## utsavshrivastava

Got it around 11:35 am today 

Looking at other posts, it seems they start sending the mails from 4:30 in morning till afternoon (indian time). This is equivalent to Australian working hours.

___________________________________
Structural Engineer 233214
EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA) 
1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6 
2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82 
EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017


----------



## sreeneshkamath

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing the good news with you all.
> Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> No CO Contacts
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017 :music:


Congrats!!!!:llama:


----------



## hasansins

utsavshrivastava said:


> Got it around 11:35 am today
> 
> Looking at other posts, it seems they start sending the mails from 4:30 in morning till afternoon (indian time). This is equivalent to Australian working hours.
> 
> ___________________________________
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017


Congrats on speedy grant! Which GSM was it?


----------



## utsavshrivastava

hasansins said:


> Congrats on speedy grant! Which GSM was it?


Adelaide


----------



## Numair16

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


Congrats dude! Happy for you that your wait has finally ended!


----------



## Smrmoh

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing the good news with you all.
> Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> No CO Contacts
> Visa Grant: Direct ? 05 Apr, 2017


Express Grant!! Congratulations


----------



## pkk0574

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sharing the good news with you all.
> 
> Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.
> 
> 
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> 
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> 
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> 
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> 
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> 
> No CO Contacts
> 
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017 :music:




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

Hi Experts,

I just got my second CO contact email they are asking me about 2 things

*Evidence of employment - Please provide financial evidence for all your
employment periods claimed at Company A and at Company B.*
I dont not have any bank statements form these companies, because the bank account from company A is devolved and so no bank statements, second company i took salary by cash, so what do i do

The latest company provided my an Evidence of employment letter on companies letter head, i can get them. Do need to provide anything else

*
Evidence of your name change - Please provide evidence of your name change
from AMIR, Mohammad to AMIR, Muhammad*

I have no idea why they asked for this, but can someone please help me and tell me where can i get this certificate.

*Evidence of functional English*
for my wife, they wrote in the email that i need to send them email at *[email protected]* so that they will provide me further info where to make the payment.

Expert please reply, i need to get all these in next 28 days

Regards
amir577

Regards


----------



## Mudassar_SM

amir577 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I just got my second CO contact email they are asking me about 2 things
> 
> *Evidence of employment - Please provide financial evidence for all your
> employment periods claimed at Company A and at Company B.*
> I dont not have any bank statements form these companies, because the bank account from company A is devolved and so no bank statements, second company i took salary by cash, so what do i do
> 
> The latest company provided my an Evidence of employment letter on companies letter head, i can get them. Do need to provide anything else
> 
> *
> Evidence of your name change - Please provide evidence of your name change
> from AMIR, Mohammad to AMIR, Muhammad*
> 
> I have no idea why they asked for this, but can someone please help me and tell me where can i get this certificate.
> 
> *Evidence of functional English*
> for my wife, they wrote in the email that i need to send them email at *[email protected]* so that they will provide me further info where to make the payment.
> 
> Expert please reply, i need to get all these in next 28 days
> 
> Regards
> amir577
> 
> Regards


There is spelling mismatch 
AMIR, Mohammad to AMIR, Muhammad

Thats y - they might have asked.
You can give an affidavit for that...


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing the good news with you all.
> Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> No CO Contacts
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017 :music:


Seems like the grants are flowing in.
Congratulations mate  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

Mudassar_SM said:


> There is spelling mismatch
> AMIR, Mohammad to AMIR, Muhammad
> 
> Thats y - they might have asked.
> You can give an affidavit for that...


Thank you for the reply, no i need to get that form notary public


----------



## muhsoh

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing the good news with you all.
> Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> No CO Contacts
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017 :music:


Congratulations mate.. what an express grant


----------



## muhsoh

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


Congrats mates.. at last your wait is over


----------



## shrinivaskk

learner said:


> Talking of Immi tracker .. have you noticed anyone who has lodged on 2,3,4 February has not moved past CO Contact . It would boost my hopes if anyone in that cluster moves ahead.
> BTW your CO is Adelaide?


Are you talking specifically about those dates or beyond those dates ?


----------



## desiaussie

shrinivaskk said:


> Are you talking specifically about those dates or beyond those dates ?


What all documents did you upload for such a speedy grant. 
Did you get the PCC and medicals done beforehand.


----------



## vikaschandra

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


Congratulations Prakash. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## sprakash85

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Prakash. Best wishes for your future endeavors


Thanks a lot Vikas.

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## shrinivaskk

desiaussie said:


> What all documents did you upload for such a speedy grant.
> Did you get the PCC and medicals done beforehand.


Check this ... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-323.html#post12200545


----------



## shrinivaskk

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!


Congratulations Prakash !
Finally your patience has paid off. 

All the best for your next steps.


----------



## sprakash85

Thanks a lot shrinivaskk



shrinivaskk said:


> Congratulations Prakash !
> Finally your patience has paid off.
> 
> All the best for your next steps.




ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## vikaschandra

utsavshrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> Sharing the good news with you all.
> Got the 189 grant today for myself and wife. Thanks to you all for all your inputs and help. My timeline is as below.
> 
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> No CO Contacts
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017 :music:


Congratulations to you and yor family Utsav


----------



## ramvijay

sharmison said:


> Do not worry for this as the for the Medical, it will show Incomplete in Immiaccount. Thats a bug, which is there for a long time now.
> 
> No need to worry...you open your medical application in immiaccount, and if its finalized, it will show there.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Medicals got updated . Thanks for youre response buddy.


----------



## vikaschandra

amir577 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I just got my second CO contact email they are asking me about 2 things
> 
> *Evidence of employment - Please provide financial evidence for all your
> employment periods claimed at Company A and at Company B.*
> I dont not have any bank statements form these companies, because the bank account from company A is devolved and so no bank statements, second company i took salary by cash, so what do i do
> 
> The latest company provided my an Evidence of employment letter on companies letter head, i can get them. Do need to provide anything else
> 
> *
> Evidence of your name change - Please provide evidence of your name change
> from AMIR, Mohammad to AMIR, Muhammad*
> 
> I have no idea why they asked for this, but can someone please help me and tell me where can i get this certificate.
> 
> *Evidence of functional English*
> for my wife, they wrote in the email that i need to send them email at *[email protected]* so that they will provide me further info where to make the payment.
> 
> Expert please reply, i need to get all these in next 28 days
> 
> Regards
> amir577
> 
> Regards


For your second employment try to get a letter from your employer which would state that you were paid cash in hand. If you can get some pay slips that would be great. If none of these can be provided and you have no choice make a self declaration stating that during this employment duration you were paid in cash and are not able to get the statement too as the account has been long closed and bank are unable to provide the stattement

for name change get an affidavit made by a lawyer/judicial entity stating both the person are the same

Send an email to gsm brisbane stating you are ready to pay the VAC2 charges and they would generate an invoice and send it to you for making the payments


----------



## rathor.17

utsavshrivastava said:


> Got it around 11:35 am today
> 
> Looking at other posts, it seems they start sending the mails from 4:30 in morning till afternoon (indian time). This is equivalent to Australian working hours.
> 
> ___________________________________
> Structural Engineer 233214
> EA Assessment Submitted: 01 Feb, 2017
> EA +Response: 09 Mar, 2017 (Fastrack 26 working days. Overloaded EA)
> 1 IELTS Attempt : L8 R9 S7 W6
> 2 PTE Attempt (7 Mar, 2017): L80 R84 S75 W82
> EOI Submitted 65 Points : 10 Mar, 2017
> Invited : 14 Mar, 2017 (4 days )
> Lodged (Preloaded all the documents): 29 Mar, 2017
> Visa Grant: Direct – 05 Apr, 2017


Congrats dude. All the best.
Just wondering, what all documents you uploaded?


----------



## sprakash85

muhsoh said:


> Congrats mates.. at last your wait is over


Thank you

ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## indergill

Congratulations to everyone who are getting speedy grants!

For those who are waiting and will be applying soon if you can't wait and want a speedy decision try to front upload all documents before applying even if it takes more then a week! It will eventually save more time! 

Either way you have to get PCC and medicals done so get it done before CO asks! I made a mistake taking calculated risk and submitted file on average PCC timings in Australia whereas it took more then 3 weeks to get it done which delayed medical as well!

You can make thousand assumptions based on co contacts and grant period but it all depends on CO! Some get grants after few days of CO contact whereas in some cases it takes months even with same documentation.


----------



## andreyx108b

sprakash85 said:


> Folks!!!
> Very happy to share that we have received the grants today at 11:30 a.m IST today.
> This has come exactly on the the 46th day and after I had put up my agonizing wait related post.
> 
> I wish everyone a happy ending to this adventure ride  May your wishes come true.
> 
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Andrey!!!




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## learner

CO was seeking 
- medicals (which started reflected couple of hours after his mail) 
- Recent proof of Spouse functional english . Reason he gave is that the test was taken more than a year ago. 
She already had a vocational english level (more than 5 band) . This level should be good for 3 years and not 1 year(as perceived by CO). 

Cant do anything but wait 




sounddonor said:


> What did CO ask from you ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

learner said:


> CO was seeking
> - medicals (which started reflected couple of hours after his mail)
> - Recent proof of Spouse functional english . Reason he gave is that the test was taken more than a year ago.
> She already had a vocational english level (more than 5 band) . This level should be good for 3 years and not 1 year(as perceived by CO).
> 
> Cant do anything but wait


For spouse functional English evidence, I was told even a letter from uni/school is acceptable confirming the language of education. Doesn't necessarily have to be IELTS or PTE score. 

Is that correct, please advise ?!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

Do I need to submit the PCC of each and every city I lived in or just the current city where i am living?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Gagz said:


> Do I need to submit the PCC of each and every city I lived in or just the current city where i am living?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If i am not mistaken its for every country and not city... also is required if one has spent 3 or more months in one country.. but will wait for someone else also to confirm.. I havent reached the PCC stage yet 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

rahagarw said:


> If i am not mistaken its for every country and not city... also is required if one has spent 3 or more months in one country.. but will wait for someone else also to confirm.. I havent reached the PCC stage yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Technically, i lived in Dubai for an year though studying. I have been living in India from the past couple of years. Now apart from Indian PCC do i need UAE's pcc also?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Gagz said:


> Technically, i lived in Dubai for an year though studying. I have been living in India from the past couple of years. Now apart from Indian PCC do i need UAE's pcc also?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, I am afraid. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

Gagz said:


> Technically, i lived in Dubai for an year though studying. I have been living in India from the past couple of years. Now apart from Indian PCC do i need UAE's pcc also?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*Police Certificates*
Everyone who applies for a visa must satisfy the character requirements of the Migration Act 1958 before a visa can be granted.
As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements.
These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive. Country- specific instructions on how to obtain a police certificate are at www.border.gov.au/Trav/VisaChar

I hope this helps!


----------



## Gagz

indergill said:


> *Police Certificates*
> Everyone who applies for a visa must satisfy the character requirements of the Migration Act 1958 before a visa can be granted.
> As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements.
> These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive. Country- specific instructions on how to obtain a police certificate are at www.border.gov.au/Trav/VisaChar
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks inder.

I just now checked and it looks like i had only spent 11 months in dubai.

So i dont think i need PCC for Dubai/UAE.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

Gagz said:


> Thanks inder.
> 
> I just now checked and it looks like i had only spent 11 months in dubai.
> 
> So i dont think i need PCC for Dubai/UAE.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Best option will be to go for it! I don't think it will cost you much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

shrinivaskk said:


> Check this ...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-323.html#post12200545


Thanks


----------



## J J M

One question guys, how did you make the payment to DIBP for the visa fees? Can we use an SBI International Debit card for this?

I haven't got the invitation yet, but it might be good to apply for a card now if that's the case.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

J J M said:


> One question guys, how did you make the payment to DIBP for the visa fees? Can we use an SBI International Debit card for this?
> 
> I haven't got the invitation yet, but it might be good to apply for a card now if that's the case.


.. and to add to that.. how about ppl who are abroad ?? Should we pay using our local bank card ? 

I have been losing a lot on exchange rates though :/ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampal

Waiting from 128 for grant 
CO contacted after 7 days of application lodgement for Form 80 and medicals and I had provided that in one week after contact. Anyone who applied on/before my timeline.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 261313 
Visa Lodged: 28 Nov 2016
CO Contact: 5 Dec 2016
Visa Grant: God knows


----------



## taylorman

Rampal said:


> Waiting from 128 for grant
> CO contacted after 7 days of application lodgement for Form 80 and medicals and I had provided that in one week after contact. Anyone who applied on/before my timeline.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 28 Nov 2016
> CO Contact: 5 Dec 2016
> Visa Grant: God knows


Yea, I did. Check my signature.

How many points did you get?


----------



## rk_t2017

Hello Everyone!!!

Coming to medicals..I am working in dubai and my family is currently in india  on a 2 months vacation.
Can we submit medicals from 2 different countries? or is it mandatory to submit from current residing country?


----------



## Rampal

taylorman said:


> Yea, I did. Check my signature.
> 
> How many points did you get?


I applied with 65 points.


----------



## manpan18

rk_t2017 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Coming to medicals..I am working in dubai and my family is currently in india on a 2 months vacation.
> Can we submit medicals from 2 different countries? or is it mandatory to submit from current residing country?


You don't submit it. The hospital does. So any authorised hospital should be fine. Need not be the same for all.


----------



## subufromchennai

*Direct Grant on 5th April*

Hi All, Today we got our Grant from Adelaide team. It was a big relief. In-spite of being a silent member of this forum, I learnt lot of information from this forum/thread. Thanks for everyone. 

All the best for the grant seeker...

My Timeline:
7th Jan- EOI - 60 Points(189)
10th Feb- EOI-65 Points(189 with Partner skill)
15th Mar- Invitation
23 Mar- Visa Loged(expect with PCC and Medical)
29th Mar- PCC Uploaded
3rd Apr- Medical Uploaded
5th Apr- Direct Grant


----------



## Rahul_UK183

subufromchennai said:


> Hi All, Today we got our Grant from Adelaide team. It was a big relief. In-spite of being a silent member of this forum, I learnt lot of information from this forum/thread. Thanks for everyone.
> 
> All the best for the grant seeker...
> 
> My Timeline:
> 7th Jan- EOI - 60 Points(189)
> 10th Feb- EOI-65 Points(189 with Partner skill)
> 15th Mar- Invitation
> 23 Mar- Visa Loged(expect with PCC and Medical)
> 29th Mar- PCC Uploaded
> 3rd Apr- Medical Uploaded
> 5th Apr- Direct Grant


Congrats.. which job role is this for please ? 

Also sorry about my ignorance ..I believe you got your grant through 189.. so why is it Adelaide OR can it be anyone as its an independent visa ?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## subufromchennai

My Anzcode- 261313
Travel Cutoff Date-30th March 2018

It can be any team which will be assigned in a random manner. For me, its Adelaide.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

subufromchennai said:


> My Anzcode- 261313
> Travel Cutoff Date-30th March 2018
> 
> It can be any team which will be assigned in a random manner. For me, its Adelaide.


Perfect, thanks and congrats again 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

subufromchennai said:


> My Anzcode- 261313
> Travel Cutoff Date-30th March 2018
> 
> It can be any team which will be assigned in a random manner. For me, its Adelaide.


Hi.congratulations...at what time did u received grant email?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## subufromchennai

08:25 ist


----------



## vikaschandra

rk_t2017 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Coming to medicals..I am working in dubai and my family is currently in india on a 2 months vacation.
> Can we submit medicals from 2 different countries? or is it mandatory to submit from current residing country?


Its ok to get from two different countries just make sure that you spouse uses the hap id generated on the immi account. The panel physician will have it sent to DIBP. In UAE you have only option with Dubai London clinic that is in Jumeirah and Festival city.


----------



## ravi1913

vikaschandra said:


> For your second employment try to get a letter from your employer which would state that you were paid cash in hand. If you can get some pay slips that would be great. If none of these can be provided and you have no choice make a self declaration stating that during this employment duration you were paid in cash and are not able to get the statement too as the account has been long closed and bank are unable to provide the stattement
> 
> for name change get an affidavit made by a lawyer/judicial entity stating both the person are the same
> 
> Send an email to gsm brisbane stating you are ready to pay the VAC2 charges and they would generate an invoice and send it to you for making the payments


Hi vikas, what is VAC2 charges? is it different from visa fees?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoro14

taylorman said:


> Yea, I did. Check my signature.
> 
> How many points did you get?


have you travelled alot or had a visa refused before?


----------



## mianjahangir

Numair16 said:


> I am sorry I dont understand, what do you mean they have already given you two grants as of today?


it means i have two other visas granted by them, which are not permanent residency applications but still they have my record and they have verified me. all i was trying to say is, it makes it heaps easier to decide since your file is already on the table.


----------



## amir577

vikaschandra said:


> For your second employment try to get a letter from your employer which would state that you were paid cash in hand. If you can get some pay slips that would be great. If none of these can be provided and you have no choice make a self declaration stating that during this employment duration you were paid in cash and are not able to get the statement too as the account has been long closed and bank are unable to provide the stattement
> 
> for name change get an affidavit made by a lawyer/judicial entity stating both the person are the same
> 
> Send an email to gsm brisbane stating you are ready to pay the VAC2 charges and they would generate an invoice and send it to you for making the payments


Hi vikaschandra,
Thank you for the detailed replay you said *self declaration* do you have any format for this kind of letter, Both companies are active i have provided same letter for the current document i think will use the same format for rest of the companies. 

Secondly, can you provide a link where i can get some idea what will be the format for the affidavit 

Regards
amir577


----------



## Gagz

indergill said:


> Best option will be to go for it! I don't think it will cost you much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea what is the harm in not having the PCC from dubai? or why it is a best option to go for it?

I believe getting the PCC from Dubai will not be hassle free.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

Gagz said:


> Any idea what is the harm in not having the PCC from dubai? or why it is a best option to go for it?
> 
> I believe getting the PCC from Dubai will not be hassle free.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Only harm is delayed grant if co asked for it! I stayed for 3 months in Australia only before and still CO asked for it. I'm not from countries where you need to provide polio certificate as well but still co demanded. It's up to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

indergill said:


> Only harm is delayed grant if co asked for it! I stayed for 3 months in Australia only before and still CO asked for it. I'm not from countries where you need to provide polio certificate as well but still co demanded. It's up to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya. I have seen that many people gets grant in some weeks whereas many people wait for months. Any idea whats the critera differentiating them? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

what i have observed in this forum is, there are many factors, best and sure way is to wait for CO to ask you for medicals in this way you will know what documents he is after and you can do the mecial and upload documents and it will be a speedy grant. now secondly if you have uploaded all the documents and done the medicals, in most cases you will get your grant in a week or two. First CO contact after medicals are done is mostly couple of weeks. then there are other factors like job verification and CO doubts. that can take unlimited time. But usually first CO in couple of weeks, Second in 60 days and third in another 60 days.


----------



## vikaschandra

ravi1913 said:


> Hi vikas, what is VAC2 charges? is it different from visa fees?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


VAC2 is the visa application charge second installment which is paid by the applicants who are unable to prove functional English capability of spouse. Charges are Aud 4885


----------



## indergill

mianjahangir said:


> what i have observed in this forum is, there are many factors, best and sure way is to wait for CO to ask you for medicals in this way you will know what documents he is after and you can do the mecial and upload documents and it will be a speedy grant. now secondly if you have uploaded all the documents and done the medicals, in most cases you will get your grant in a week or two. First CO contact after medicals are done is mostly couple of weeks. then there are other factors like job verification and CO doubts. that can take unlimited time. But usually first CO in couple of weeks, Second in 60 days and third in another 60 days.


*Wrong advice mate!*
Best way is to upload as many documents you can including medicals and PCC before applying or within 2-3 days of applying.


----------



## djthevj

rahagarw said:


> If i am not mistaken its for every country and not city... also is required if one has spent 3 or more months in one country.. but will wait for someone else also to confirm.. I havent reached the PCC stage yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You are right.


----------



## sprakash85

PCC from a country ia required if and only if you have spent more than a year continuously in the country. 



djthevj said:


> You are right.




ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## mianjahangir

indergill said:


> *Wrong advice mate!*
> Best way is to upload as many documents you can including medicals and PCC before applying or within 2-3 days of applying.


well it depends on your situation, i did my medical before applying and i didnt know that they will ask me for australian PCC as it isnt been a year since i came here. and becuase of that i am in the queue for the last two months, if i had waited for CO to contact me and then i had done my medicals, in my opinion it would be quicker but it all depends.


----------



## indergill

mianjahangir said:


> well it depends on your situation, i did my medical before applying and i didnt know that they will ask me for australian PCC as it isnt been a year since i came here. and becuase of that i am in the queue for the last two months, if i had waited for CO to contact me and then i had done my medicals, in my opinion it would be quicker but it all depends.




They don't ask for pcc for stay less then 12 months for other countries but for onshore candidates they ask 90% of time my agent told me to get it done before as they will ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

vikaschandra said:


> VAC2 is the visa application charge second installment which is paid by the applicants who are unable to prove functional English capability of spouse. Charges are Aud 4885


Ok thanks Vikas.
I will be paying visa fees in next couple of days, just want to confirm, I can pay the fees using any credit card?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sprakash85 said:


> PCC from a country ia required if and only if you have spent more than a year continuously in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


not continuously it could be cumulative


----------



## vikaschandra

ravi1913 said:


> Ok thanks Vikas.
> I will be paying visa fees in next couple of days, just want to confirm, I can pay the fees using any credit card?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Yes you can


----------



## suab

Hi guys, 

My timeline is 
Code: 261313
Invitation: 15th Feb 2017
Visa lodged (including partner visa): 5th March 2017
Medicals uploaded: 12th March 2017
CO contact: 16th March 2017 (for PCC of another country I lived in for around 14 months)
IP: 22nd March 2017
Grant:?

Any idea how much will be the waiting time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

suab said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My timeline is
> Code: 261313
> Invitation: 15th Feb 2017
> Visa lodged (including partner visa): 5th March 2017
> Medicals uploaded: 12th March 2017
> CO contact: 16th March 2017 (for PCC of another country I lived in for around 14 months)
> IP: 22nd March 2017
> Grant:?
> 
> Any idea how much will be the waiting time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can be 1 day or 6 months. You can't figure that. I pressed button on same day as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85

Okay. 



vikaschandra said:


> not continuously it could be cumulative




ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## Nikhath

Can someone answer to the below questions on adding a new born to filed visa application. 

Form 1022 : To add a dependent after the visa is lodged
Question 13 asks ' Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application'

Q1 : Do I need to give my spouse details here as he was included in the filed visa application? 
Q2 : I am using this form to add my newborn. Should I provide his details in Question 13 only? 
Q3 : The website says that we should inform DIBP as soon as the baby is born via form 1022 and Birth certificate. 
If I don't have passport for new born yet, Can i submit form 1022 without the passport details of new born. 
Q4 : Since my visa is already lodged, what if I get the grant next day after the baby is born. I will not be able to inform DIBP until I get the birth certificate. 
If the grant is issued during the time I am arranging passport and Birth Certificate , what will be the status of my child's visa? Will he be a citizen or do I need to file his PR application separately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

elmoro14 said:


> have you travelled alot or had a visa refused before?


Yea, I have traveled to many countries in Europe, South America and the Far east for either work or tourism in the last 10 years. I had a visa refused last year purely because I was in between jobs that time. :mmph: However, I have truthfully declared this in Form 80. :typing:

The CO should be aware of it because he didn't ask me for any sort of documentation (except PCC and medicals) when he sent me an email in October. Do know whats taking him so long?


----------



## maxibawa

With immense pleasure i want to inform you all that i have finally received my Grant letter today. I had filed my 261313 189 Visa on 21 March 2017 and was worried that my application was in Received status, and no CO was allocated. But to all those with that status be Positive, u may be getting a direct Grant.

Thanks to all the seniors in forum for helping me in every difficult moment.:roll:


----------



## jazz25

maxibawa said:


> With immense pleasure i want to inform you all that i have finally received my Grant letter today. I had filed my 261313 189 Visa on 21 March 2017 and was worried that my application was in Received status, and no CO was allocated. But to all those with that status be Positive, u may be getting a direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks to all the seniors in forum for helping me in every difficult moment.:roll:


Congratulations


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations 



maxibawa said:


> With immense pleasure i want to inform you all that i have finally received my Grant letter today. I had filed my 261313 189 Visa on 21 March 2017 and was worried that my application was in Received status, and no CO was allocated. But to all those with that status be Positive, u may be getting a direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks to all the seniors in forum for helping me in every difficult moment.:roll:


----------



## yousufkhan

maxibawa said:


> With immense pleasure i want to inform you all that i have finally received my Grant letter today. I had filed my 261313 189 Visa on 21 March 2017 and was worried that my application was in Received status, and no CO was allocated. But to all those with that status be Positive, u may be getting a direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks to all the seniors in forum for helping me in every difficult moment.:roll:


*
Many congratulations*


----------



## sapphire28

maxibawa said:


> With immense pleasure i want to inform you all that i have finally received my Grant letter today. I had filed my 261313 189 Visa on 21 March 2017 and was worried that my application was in Received status, and no CO was allocated. But to all those with that status be Positive, u may be getting a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the seniors in forum for helping me in every difficult moment.:roll:




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

suab said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My timeline is
> Code: 261313
> Invitation: 15th Feb 2017
> Visa lodged (including partner visa): 5th March 2017
> Medicals uploaded: 12th March 2017
> CO contact: 16th March 2017 (for PCC of another country I lived in for around 14 months)
> IP: 22nd March 2017
> Grant:?
> 
> Any idea how much will be the waiting time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grant Could be anytime average waiting time would be 90 days


----------



## vikaschandra

maxibawa said:


> With immense pleasure i want to inform you all that i have finally received my Grant letter today. I had filed my 261313 189 Visa on 21 March 2017 and was worried that my application was in Received status, and no CO was allocated. But to all those with that status be Positive, u may be getting a direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks to all the seniors in forum for helping me in every difficult moment.:roll:


Congratulations mate


----------



## maxibawa

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks for all your help and Support Vikas


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Guys,

Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congratulations..please share ur timelines..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

maxibawa said:


> With immense pleasure i want to inform you all that i have finally received my Grant letter today. I had filed my 261313 189 Visa on 21 March 2017 and was worried that my application was in Received status, and no CO was allocated. But to all those with that status be Positive, u may be getting a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the seniors in forum for helping me in every difficult moment.:roll:




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

mianjahangir said:


> indergill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrong advice mate!*
> Best way is to upload as many documents you can including medicals and PCC before applying or within 2-3 days of applying.
> 
> 
> 
> well it depends on your situation, i did my medical before applying and i didnt know that they will ask me for australian PCC as it isnt been a year since i came here. and becuase of that i am in the queue for the last two months, if i had waited for CO to contact me and then i had done my medicals, in my opinion it would be quicker but it all depends.
Click to expand...

Same here. I tried for Direct Grant and wasted 35 days days to arrange for medical, PCC and marriage certificate. But CO contacted for a couple of things that I missed . If I had applied as soon as I got the invite, I would not be waiting today for another 28 days. So if are going to take more than a week, after the invite, to collect all possible documents, apply now and let CO tell you what you are missing along with what you already know.


----------



## Numair16

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congrats dude! Very happy for you


----------



## manpan18

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone.





Numair16 said:


> Aspiring Candidate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dude! Very happy for you
Click to expand...

Congrats! So jealous of you!


----------



## mianjahangir

manpan18 said:


> Same here. I tried for Direct Grant and wasted 35 days days to arrange for medical, PCC and marriage certificate. But CO contacted for a couple of things that I missed . If I had applied as soon as I got the invite, I would not be waiting today for another 28 days. So if are going to take more than a week, after the invite, to collect all possible documents, apply now and let CO tell you what you are missing along with what you already know.


Totally agreed, unless you have spent atleast a month on this forum and you are patient enough to go through all the details and you are 10000% confident that you are going to get a direct grant otherwise lodge the visa and wait for CO to ask you for documents and Medical, in my experience, medical does have connection to the CO, after you do the medical, they have to come back to your case.


----------



## rathor.17

Hi Guys,

I and my wife got the grant today. I would like to thank all the group members especially *zaback21* and *nicemathan*. You guys have been a great help. Please forgive me, if I forgot to mention anyone.

Thank you all once again.
Those who are waiting, wish everyone get their grant soon.


----------



## mianjahangir

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Congrats mate! you waited enough, its a well deserved grant! share happiness with your friends and family. 

Now, would you be kind enough to share the time of the email? as we the waiting crowd are you know through this and we have alot of speculations, this is one of them that it is only in the morning that they send grants. would be kind enough if you could share the timing.

regards


----------



## pkk0574

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

manpan18 said:


> Same here. I tried for Direct Grant and wasted 35 days days to arrange for medical, PCC and marriage certificate. But CO contacted for a couple of things that I missed . If I had applied as soon as I got the invite, I would not be waiting today for another 28 days. So if are going to take more than a week, after the invite, to collect all possible documents, apply now and let CO tell you what you are missing along with what you already know.


Can you please update your time line? add a signature using any format. cheers


----------



## amir577

Hi expats,

I have a question i have got an email to pay for second VAC fee, and they are me to replay to them and they will provide me with details for the payment. i have applied for credit card and it is still in process. 

If i send them email how long do i have to clear this payment.

Regards
amir577


----------



## SanBil

sreeneshkamath said:


> Thanks a lot Amith. i completed my BE in computer science and applied for Computer network & System engineer 263111 ANZCSO.
> 
> my job and education is matching i believe if this is the case do i still get the points deducted or will the give points for my complete career.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sreenesh



I also did BE in Computer Systems,MS in Computer Networks, applied for COMPUTER AND NETWORKS ENGINEER, still get 2 year deducted by ACS


----------



## Raychals

I wish to say i have been granted my visa today. Thanks for all the help and support.

Job code: 233914
Age 30 points
PTE-A : 20 points
Education: BS Computer Engineer: 15 points
189 EOI submitted on 03-Nov-16 with 65 points
Invitation : Received on 21-Dec-16
Application Lodged : 23-Dec-16
Med results and documents:
CO contacted : 19-Jan-17 (For Nigerian PCC and Indian PCC)
Submitted all PCC's: Feb-10-2017
Visa Grant : 06-04-2017


----------



## hasansins

raychals said:


> i wish to say i have been granted my visa today. Thanks for all the help and support.
> 
> Job code: 233914
> age 30 points
> pte-a : 20 points
> education: Bs computer engineer: 15 points
> 189 eoi submitted on 03-nov-16 with 65 points
> invitation : Received on 21-dec-16
> application lodged : 23-dec-16
> med results and documents:
> Co contacted : 19-jan-17 (for nigerian pcc and indian pcc)
> submitted all pcc's: Feb-10-2017
> visa grant : 06-04-2017


congrats!


----------



## SanBil

amir577 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I just got my second CO contact email they are asking me about 2 things
> 
> *Evidence of employment - Please provide financial evidence for all your
> employment periods claimed at Company A and at Company B.*
> I dont not have any bank statements form these companies, because the bank account from company A is devolved and so no bank statements, second company i took salary by cash, so what do i do
> 
> The latest company provided my an Evidence of employment letter on companies letter head, i can get them. Do need to provide anything else
> 
> *
> Evidence of your name change - Please provide evidence of your name change
> from AMIR, Mohammad to AMIR, Muhammad*
> 
> I have no idea why they asked for this, but can someone please help me and tell me where can i get this certificate.
> 
> *Evidence of functional English*
> for my wife, they wrote in the email that i need to send them email at *[email protected]* so that they will provide me further info where to make the payment.
> 
> Expert please reply, i need to get all these in next 28 days
> 
> Regards
> amir577
> 
> Regards


what salary evidences have you provided?


----------



## ravi1913

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can


Hi Vikas, I have just checked and Im only having credit limit of 250000inr on my credit card.
So can I pay from 2 different credit card, is that possible?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Raychals said:


> I wish to say i have been granted my visa today. Thanks for all the help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Job code: 233914
> 
> Age 30 points
> 
> PTE-A : 20 points
> 
> Education: BS Computer Engineer: 15 points
> 
> 189 EOI submitted on 03-Nov-16 with 65 points
> 
> Invitation : Received on 21-Dec-16
> 
> Application Lodged : 23-Dec-16
> 
> Med results and documents:
> 
> CO contacted : 19-Jan-17 (For Nigerian PCC and Indian PCC)
> 
> Submitted all PCC's: Feb-10-2017
> 
> Visa Grant : 06-04-2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
I am uploading docs in Visa application. Have a doubt on it. Currently uploaded my _*Current Employment docs* in the Evidence type *"Employment - Current, Evidence of"* -----> Is that correct?

Planning to add Previous Employment docs in the Evidence type *"Employment History, Evidence of"* -----> correct?

What to add in the Evidence Type "Work Experience - Overseas Evidence of"_

Please clarify buddies.


----------



## gibinwilly

Hi Expats,

Its been 150 days after lodging the visa. CO contacted for two times. Last one was on Jan 12 for sending the PTE score online. IP on Jan 13. After that its total silence for almost three months. Its really testing my patience. Any experts can throw some light to boost my confidence to wait more.

Subclass 189 
Job Code: 342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class) 
Positive TRA: 5th Aug 2016
PTE Academic: 1st Oct 2016
EOI: 3rd Oct 2016
Invitation: 12th Oct 2016
Visa lodged: 7th Nov 2016
1st CO contact: 14th Nov 2016, detailed checklist, kuwait & Indian PCC and medicals: 
IP: 6th dec 2016 
2nd CO Contact: 12th Jan 2017(PTE Result Online)
IP: 14th Jan 2017
Grant: ????????


----------



## sharmison

Rampal said:


> Waiting from 128 for grant
> CO contacted after 7 days of application lodgement for Form 80 and medicals and I had provided that in one week after contact. Anyone who applied on/before my timeline.
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 28 Nov 2016
> CO Contact: 5 Dec 2016
> Visa Grant: God knows


Ya Mate, I lodged on 13th Nov 2016 and still waiting for the grant (Since 144 days)

Have patience.....our time will come too ray2:


----------



## ramvijay

sharmison said:


> Ya Mate, I lodged on 13th Nov 2016 and still waiting for the grant (Since 144 days)
> 
> Have patience.....our time will come too ray2:


Hi buddy, 

_*In which Evidence Type you have uploaded your Current Employment Evidence??*_


----------



## sharmison

ramvijay said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> _*In which Evidence Type you have uploaded your Current Employment Evidence??*_


I Uploaded it under *Employment – Current, Evidence of*


----------



## ramvijay

sharmison said:


> I Uploaded it under *Employment – Current, Evidence of*


I have also uploaded in the same section.. There are other options like *"Work Experience Overseas Evidence of"* and *"Qualifications, Skills and Experience, Evidence of"*

Do we need to add Previous Employment in the Work Exp. Evidence Type??

Should we need add the same docs again in Qualifications, Skills and Experience, Evidence of" ??


----------



## sharmison

ramvijay said:


> I have also uploaded in the same section.. There are other options like *"Work Experience Overseas Evidence of"* and *"Qualifications, Skills and Experience, Evidence of"*
> 
> Do we need to add Previous Employment in the Work Exp. Evidence Type??
> 
> Should we need add the same docs again in Qualifications, Skills and Experience, Evidence of" ??


While application lodge, I had uploaded all the work related evidence (even the current ones) in *Work Experience Overseas Evidence of*

But in 3rd CO contact, he asked for evidence again for the current employment, so Pretty much I uploaded the same (as I did earlier + latest salary slips & IT return of 2017) in *Employment – Current, Evidence of*


----------



## NP101

When does DIBP send delay emails?


----------



## learner

Yes . That`s right .


rahagarw said:


> For spouse functional English evidence, I was told even a letter from uni/school is acceptable confirming the language of education. Doesn't necessarily have to be IELTS or PTE score.
> 
> Is that correct, please advise ?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## learner

NP101 said:


> When does DIBP send delay emails?


As per what i read in this thread its around April end or May . 

Senior may correct me .


----------



## hasansins

Lately almost all of the grants come from GSM Adelaide. I wonder why Brisbane falls so far behind.


----------



## learner

hasansins said:


> Lately almost all of the grants come from GSM Adelaide. I wonder why Brisbane falls so far behind.


It miht just be that Adelaide has More manpower/COs >>More assigned cases>>More grants .


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

My brother will be completing 5 years of employment in his current organization in June 2017. Considering initial 2 years will be deducted in ACS assessment. Should we go for his ACS assessment post completing 5 years in organization or we can go for ACS now also and lodge the Interest after completing 5 years of employment i.e. in June 2017?
He needs 5 points for the employment too. 
Also if he gets his ACS assessment done now then how will ACS know that he is still with the same organization and has actually completed 5 years of employment in June 2017 as his Roles and Responsibilities letter will be dated in this month i.e. April 2017? Will that pose any issue in getting the direct grant?

Regards,
Jatin


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

Hi Folks,
Does this have any issue on current migrants who are in the process of lodging the Visa or will future aspirants be affected?

http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...change-general-skilled-migration-requirements


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

learner said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When does DIBP send delay emails?
> 
> 
> 
> As per what i read in this thread its around April end or May .
> 
> Senior may correct me .
Click to expand...

Yeah but I think it depends on the ceilings too


----------



## lqs_aus

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My brother will be completing 5 years of employment in his current organization in June 2017. Considering initial 2 years will be deducted in ACS assessment. Should we go for his ACS assessment post completing 5 years in organization or we can go for ACS now also and lodge the Interest after completing 5 years of employment i.e. in June 2017?
> He needs 5 points for the employment too.
> Also if he gets his ACS assessment done now then how will ACS know that he is still with the same organization and has actually completed 5 years of employment in June 2017 as his Roles and Responsibilities letter will be dated in this month i.e. April 2017? Will that pose any issue in getting the direct grant?
> 
> Regards,
> Jatin



It should not create any issue, he will be providing supporting documents such as bank statements, Payslips etc for this employment anyway.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

mianjahangir said:


> Congrats mate! you waited enough, its a well deserved grant! share happiness with your friends and family.
> 
> Now, would you be kind enough to share the time of the email? as we the waiting crowd are you know through this and we have alot of speculations, this is one of them that it is only in the morning that they send grants. would be kind enough if you could share the timing.
> 
> regards


It was 9:47 am, Pakistan Standard time.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

suppala.sudhir said:


> Congratulations..please share ur timelines..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Thanks man. See below.


----------



## learner

NP101 said:


> Yeah but I think it depends on the ceilings too


Can we follow the Grant ceiling anywhere ?


----------



## survij

Hi, can we predict visa grant time or Status changed from 'Received' to next status, based on processing times given in below link ?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## renumahale

Hiii guys 

Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support

Feeling elated!!!!!!!! 

Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suab

renumahale said:


> Hiii guys
> 
> Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support
> 
> Feeling elated!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congratulations!

What has been your timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

renumahale said:


> Hiii guys
> 
> Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support
> 
> Feeling elated!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats! 
Can you please share your timeline


----------



## ramvijay

sharmison said:


> While application lodge, I had uploaded all the work related evidence (even the current ones) in *Work Experience Overseas Evidence of*
> 
> But in 3rd CO contact, he asked for evidence again for the current employment, so Pretty much I uploaded the same (as I did earlier + latest salary slips & IT return of 2017) in *Employment – Current, Evidence of*



ok .So I will upload all the relevent docs (current employment as wel as previous employment) in *Work Experience Overseas Evidence of* and also in "*Qualifications, Skills and Experience, Evidence of*" .

Therefore its like I am uploading all my employment related docs in three Evidence Types
ie: 
_1. Employment – Current, Evidence of
2. Work Experience Overseas Evidence of and 
3. "Qualifications, Skills and Experience, Evidence of"_

*Experts plzzzz comment and advice!!!*


----------



## andreyx108b

hasansins said:


> Lately almost all of the grants come from GSM Adelaide. I wonder why Brisbane falls so far behind.




They seem to process 20% of all apps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibinwilly

Can anyone predict when i can expect the grant....


----------



## gibinwilly

gibinwilly said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Its been 150 days after lodging the visa. CO contacted for two times. Last one was on Jan 12 for sending the PTE score online. IP on Jan 13. After that its total silence for almost three months. Its really testing my patience. Any experts can throw some light to boost my confidence to wait more.
> 
> Subclass 189
> Job Code: 342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
> Positive TRA: 5th Aug 2016
> PTE Academic: 1st Oct 2016
> EOI: 3rd Oct 2016
> Invitation: 12th Oct 2016
> Visa lodged: 7th Nov 2016
> 1st CO contact: 14th Nov 2016, detailed checklist, kuwait & Indian PCC and medicals:
> IP: 6th dec 2016
> 2nd CO Contact: 12th Jan 2017(PTE Result Online)
> IP: 14th Jan 2017
> Grant: ????????


Can anyone predict when i can expect a grant....


----------



## hasansins

andreyx108b said:


> They seem to process 20% of all apps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean brisbane processes %20 of all apps?


----------



## andreyx108b

hasansins said:


> You mean brisbane processes %20 of all apps?




Not more than that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Friends,

Have provided all the requested docs (PCC, Medicals, Form 80) by CO (GSM Adelaide) two days back.

I believe all I need to do now is to wait for DIBP/CO's response.

Hoping to get a positive news with a reasonable wait time


----------



## ibbz87

amir577 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have a question i have got an email to pay for second VAC fee, and they are me to replay to them and they will provide me with details for the payment. i have applied for credit card and it is still in process.
> 
> If i send them email how long do i have to clear this payment.
> 
> Regards
> amir577


if they asked you to pay then they should have sent you invoice to pay vac2 charge.
you can pay by debit card also.
credit card is not must.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

I lodged a visa on 18th of march. 
I recieved co contact today, which was a bit of a disappointment. The co from adelaide requested more documents, i need some advise from you before proceeding

1. Copy of academic transcript
I already uploaded college degree, and transcript showing marks for all subjects. 
I also uploaded engineers society registration evidence. All of coloured high scan copies. 

2. Let pte send scores through their website. 
I have already sent authentic pte score report.

3( Surpsisingly)

Health assessment for non-migrating family member, ??( does that make any sense? 

4. Certified copies of Birth certificate,
passport, and national ID for non migrating family member ??? (Is this how it works???!!) 

Thanks experts for advice


----------



## taylorman

takemeout said:


> I lodged a visa on 18th of march.
> I recieved co contact today, which was a bit of a disappointment. The co from adelaide requested more documents, i need some advise from you before proceeding
> 
> 1. Copy of academic transcript
> I already uploaded college degree, and transcript showing marks for all subjects.
> I also uploaded engineers society registration evidence. All of coloured high scan copies.
> 
> 2. Let pte send scores through their website.
> I have already sent authentic pte score report.
> 
> 3( Surpsisingly)
> 
> Health assessment for non-migrating family member, ??( does that make any sense?
> 
> 4. Certified copies of Birth certificate,
> passport, and national ID for non migrating family member ??? (Is this how it works???!!)
> 
> Thanks experts for advice


Strange requests indeed. This is one for the big guns. :boxing: 

Hang on...lane:


----------



## manpan18

takemeout said:


> I lodged a visa on 18th of march.
> I recieved co contact today, which was a bit of a disappointment. The co from adelaide requested more documents, i need some advise from you before proceeding
> 
> 1. Copy of academic transcript
> I already uploaded college degree, and transcript showing marks for all subjects.
> I also uploaded engineers society registration evidence. All of coloured high scan copies.
> 
> 2. Let pte send scores through their website.
> I have already sent authentic pte score report.
> 
> 3( Surpsisingly)
> 
> Health assessment for non-migrating family member, ??( does that make any sense?
> 
> 4. Certified copies of Birth certificate,
> passport, and national ID for non migrating family member ??? (Is this how it works???!!)
> 
> Thanks experts for advice


Pretty strange this one.

1. Unless it said certified copy, it does not make sense. Or were the scans not clear enough?
2. That's normal. I got the same request and the CO also sent an attachment of how to do that. Go to Pte website, login, type DIBP etc and send. They don't trust the report that we sent.
3. This is also new. Who is the non-migrating family member? Did you show any dependant as non-migrating. That is the only reason I can think of. Because then there is a chance that he/she might migrate in the future.
4. Same comment as 3.

Not completely sure. Provide more information to the forum. What was the CO's exact language? Anybody else in the forum got such requests?



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

manpan18 said:


> Pretty strange this one.
> 
> 1. Unless it said certified copy, it does not make sense. Or were the scans not clear enough?
> 2. That's normal. I got the same request and the CO also sent an attachment of how to do that. Go to Pte website, login, type DIBP etc and send. They don't trust the report that we sent.
> 3. This is also new. Who is the non-migrating family member? Did you show any dependant as non-migrating. That is the only reason I can think of. Because then there is a chance that he/she might migrate in the future.
> 4. Same comment as 3.
> 
> Not completely sure. Provide more information to the forum. What was the CO's exact language? Anybody else in the forum got such requests?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Your responses look very reasonable! I agree to these. :thumb:


----------



## kvirlive

takemeout said:


> I lodged a visa on 18th of march.
> I recieved co contact today, which was a bit of a disappointment. The co from adelaide requested more documents, i need some advise from you before proceeding
> 
> 1. Copy of academic transcript
> I already uploaded college degree, and transcript showing marks for all subjects.
> I also uploaded engineers society registration evidence. All of coloured high scan copies.
> 
> 2. Let pte send scores through their website.
> I have already sent authentic pte score report.
> 
> 3( Surpsisingly)
> 
> Health assessment for non-migrating family member, ??( does that make any sense?
> 
> 4. Certified copies of Birth certificate,
> passport, and national ID for non migrating family member ??? (Is this how it works???!!)
> 
> Thanks experts for advice


I can understand point # 2 and 3.
But point 1 and 4, can only occur if you have uploaded BW copies of these documents.
Color scan copies are enough.
Keep us posted your reply, and exact CO write up (paste email text here) so that people can assist.


----------



## ravi1913

Experts pls adivse, I have put my parents details in 'non migrating' section, is this correct? or we just should left this section blank?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

ravi1913 said:


> Experts pls adivse, I have put my parents details in 'non migrating' section, is this correct? or we just should left this section blank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


No, never put anyone else's details as "Dependent" or else CO may ask for health records for all of them.


----------



## ravi1913

Ohh oki thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ravi1913 said:


> Hi Vikas, I have just checked and Im only having credit limit of 250000inr on my credit card.
> So can I pay from 2 different credit card, is that possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


No that cannot be done. Is it not possible thay you can add cash to your card and do the transaction. Check with your bank. In case that doesn't work to secure a forex card from a local bank and get AUD loaded on that. Make sure you have at least 100 AUD extra on it to cover the surcharges


----------



## kvirlive

*Employment Current*

Dear Experts,

I have lodge my visa under SC 189 (65 points).

I am not claiming points for my current employment since I could suffice 8 years of experience according to my ACS without current employment.

I didn't mention my current employment because I know my current employer may not provide me RNR letter since I have just joined it.

My Question is, do I need to provide all documents for my current employment even if I'm not claiming any points for the same ?

I have following,

Offer Letter
Payslips
Bank stats
Tax documents

Please advise.


----------



## J J M

J J M said:


> One question guys, how did you make the payment to DIBP for the visa fees? Can we use an SBI International Debit card for this?
> 
> I haven't got the invitation yet, but it might be good to apply for a card now if that's the case.


Any help for this guys?


----------



## amir577

SanBil said:


> what salary evidences have you provided?


Still working on it, i have already provided Evidence of employment for my current employer, i will ask the same type of letter from them, because i dont have any bank statements and neither do i have any salary slips


----------



## amir577

Aspiring Candidate said:


> It was 9:47 am, Pakistan Standard time.


Congrats buddy, can you please tell me how did you pay for you vac2 fee


----------



## amir577

Hi seniors,

my CO asked for *Evidence of your name change* because my name on the old passport and new passport is different (i change Mohammad to Muhammad) now experts say that i need to provide affidavit, that is what i will do.

But my question is in some of my documents it Mohammad and in some Muhammad. so should i write something like this in my affidavit


-------------------------------
I, Muhammad Amir son of XXX, Resident of XXXXX(Permanent Address) , do hereby solemnly affirm and declare on oath as under :- 

1. That my name in old passport is Mohammad Amir
2. That my name is new passport is Muhammad Amir
3. That I am the same person with the above said names and in future I would like to use my name as 'Muhammad Amir'. 

Name of Declarant	: 
Signature of Declarant	: 
Address of Declarant	:
Contact Number	:


I do hereby affirm that I have read and verified the original documents mentioned above along with her passport. I confirm that all the aforementioned names belong to the same person. 


"Certified True Copy" Seal

Name of Notary Public	: 
Reg No	:
Designation	:
Address	:
Date : 5/5/2014 Signature:

-----------------------------------

I think this should suffice, Senior please advise

Regards
Amir


----------



## takemeout

manpan18 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged a visa on 18th of march.
> I recieved co contact today, which was a bit of a disappointment. The co from adelaide requested more documents, i need some advise from you before proceeding
> 
> 1. Copy of academic transcript
> I already uploaded college degree, and transcript showing marks for all subjects.
> I also uploaded engineers society registration evidence. All of coloured high scan copies.
> 
> 2. Let pte send scores through their website.
> I have already sent authentic pte score report.
> 
> 3( Surpsisingly)
> 
> Health assessment for non-migrating family member, ??( does that make any sense?
> 
> 4. Certified copies of Birth certificate,
> passport, and national ID for non migrating family member ??? (Is this how it works???!!)
> 
> Thanks experts for advice
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty strange this one.
> 
> 1. Unless it said certified copy, it does not make sense. Or were the scans not clear enough?
> 2. That's normal. I got the same request and the CO also sent an attachment of how to do that. Go to Pte website, login, type DIBP etc and send. They don't trust the report that we sent.
> 3. This is also new. Who is the non-migrating family member? Did you show any dependant as non-migrating. That is the only reason I can think of. Because then there is a chance that he/she might migrate in the future.
> 4. Same comment as 3.
> 
> Not completely sure. Provide more information to the forum. What was the CO's exact language? Anybody else in the forum got such requests?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks for your replies all 

1. High colured scans at 600 dpi resolution. I checked immitracker and found for some reason few cases who were asked to reupload academic transcripts. I also have scannned course content that i think.of uploading as well. 

2. I am not sure if i select3d results to be sent to dibp or not, any. Anyways this one is straight forward. 

3. Yes a non-migrating dependent family member (son) planned to be moving in few months. Does that mean he wont need to make health assessment then? 

4. I have high quality scanned originals, will i also need to cerify copies in this case? 


I was hoping for a quick direct grant, i se3 cases that get delayed after co contact for 6 months. 

Thanks againt expert expats


----------



## indergill

My agent is authorised recipient for all communication and I have imported application under my immi account as well. Just wondering I'll get any email for any update/grant notification or only my agent will?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu469

Dear Friends,

While searching for the visa 189 document prerequistes, I came across this piece of information on the official website regarding the certification of documents :
" _Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.

Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service._ "

My query : Is this applicable for online uploading of documents also ? Do I need to get all my documents which I want to upload as supporting documents attested? please help me resolve this query.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## effected90

Hello guys,

Just writing to inform my fellows that I have finally received my grant yesterday.

Thanks everyone who guided me and helped me throughout the process.


----------



## djthevj

J J M said:


> Any help for this guys?


If you CC has a limit then go with it otherwise multi-currency travel card is another viable soon. I used that only to pay off.


----------



## indergill

effected90 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just writing to inform my fellows that I have finally received my grant yesterday.
> 
> Thanks everyone who guided me and helped me throughout the process.


Congratulations! Timeline please


----------



## vijay4055

Hi all, 

I have recently applied for my Permanent residency on 25 feb and got a reply from the case officer on March 07 requesting for further information which include " sending score from PTE directly to DIBP ". I have done it again and have confirmed with PTE Support on the same day after couple of hours. 

Can anyone please let me know when will the case officer open my case again ? or when will i get an answer from immigration. This is been taken a while and i am confused of my status. 


thanks all in advance , kindly help me out. 

regards

vijay


----------



## djthevj

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> While searching for the visa 189 document prerequistes, I came across this piece of information on the official website regarding the certification of documents :
> " _Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
> 'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service._ "
> 
> My query : Is this applicable for online uploading of documents also ? Do I need to get all my documents which I want to upload as supporting documents attested? please help me resolve this query.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can do a color scan of your documents. In case if they are b/w then attestation is required.


----------



## indergill

vijay4055 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently applied for my Permanent residency on 25 feb and got a reply from the case officer on March 07 requesting for further information which include " sending score from PTE directly to DIBP ". I have done it again and have confirmed with PTE Support on the same day after couple of hours.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know when will the case officer open my case again ? or when will i get an answer from immigration. This is been taken a while and i am confused of my status.
> 
> 
> thanks all in advance , kindly help me out.
> 
> regards
> 
> vijay


Hi Vijay! It can be anytime from very soon to up to average 3 months time.


----------



## vijay4055

djthevj said:


> You can do a color scan of your documents. In case if they are b/w then attestation is required.


My answer would be "Yes", you need to scan them and get attested from recognised people. This would be as a part of online application. There will be a separate place in the portal where you need to upload the copies.


----------



## effected90

indergill said:


> Congratulations! Timeline please


*EOI Submitted with 60pts: 13 or 14th December 2016 (can't remember the exact date)
EOI received: 21st December 2016
Visa Applied: 22nd December 2016
Form 1221 requested: 31st Jan 2017
Information Provided: 1st Feb 2017
Grant: 6 April 2017*


----------



## vijay4055

indergill said:


> Hi Vijay! It can be anytime from very soon to up to average 3 months time.


Hi Gill, 

Thank you very much for the reply, 

just wondering, is the 3 months on average is from the day i have applied or the day in which the case officer allocated. Its just 10 days difference but still curious to know. 

thanks

regards

Vijay


----------



## vijay4055

effected90 said:


> *EOI Submitted with 60pts: 13 or 14th December 2016 (can't remember the exact date)
> EOI received: 21st December 2016
> Visa Applied: 22nd December 2016
> Form 1221 requested: 31st Jan 2017
> Information Provided: 1st Feb 2017
> Grant: 6 April 2017*



Can you please advise whether do we need to submit form 1221 mandatory or depends on case officers request

thanks

Vijay


----------



## indergill

vijay4055 said:


> Hi Gill,
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply,
> 
> just wondering, is the 3 months on average is from the day i have applied or the day in which the case officer allocated. Its just 10 days difference but still curious to know.
> 
> thanks
> 
> regards
> 
> Vijay


Hi it's after you have applied. If no checks are required and PTE was only thing they need you might get in week or two. All depends on CO


----------



## effected90

vijay4055 said:


> Can you please advise whether do we need to submit form 1221 mandatory or depends on case officers request
> 
> thanks
> 
> Vijay



It depends on the Visa officer but I would really recommend you to submit it along with your application or else it will be delayed.
One of my friend was asked to submit it for his TR application too while others got grant without even a form 80.


----------



## vijay4055

indergill said:


> Hi it's after you have applied. If no checks are required and PTE was only thing they need you might get in week or two. All depends on CO


Hi indergill, 

thank you a lot for the assistance, 

i have submitted all the documents, the case officer requested for PTE score to be sent from PTE login to DIBP. I can confirm as a part of the process i have already sent it. But i confirmed with PTE support on the same day and have sent them back once again. Its been a month, but i didnt get any reply from case officer. Just keeping conscious of time and my really looking for it and dont have an ETA. 

thanks

Vijay


----------



## manpan18

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> While searching for the visa 189 document prerequistes, I came across this piece of information on the official website regarding the certification of documents :
> " _Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
> 'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service._ "
> 
> My query : Is this applicable for online uploading of documents also ? Do I need to get all my documents which I want to upload as supporting documents attested? please help me resolve this query.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Congrats. Code?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> While searching for the visa 189 document prerequistes, I came across this piece of information on the official website regarding the certification of documents :
> " _Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
> 'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service._ "
> 
> My query : Is this applicable for online uploading of documents also ? Do I need to get all my documents which I want to upload as supporting documents attested? please help me resolve this query.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yeah. I read that too. I uploaded certified copies of documents that I sent to ACS and for the rest I uploaded original scans. That's what most of us do and it works. Only if the CO doubts any originals will he ask for certified copies.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

indergill said:


> My agent is authorised recipient for all communication and I have imported application under my immi account as well. Just wondering I'll get any email for any update/grant notification or only my agent will?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you will get an email. But there is an inbox within the application as well that has a copy of the email communication.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

takemeout said:


> Thanks for your replies all
> 
> 1. High colured scans at 600 dpi resolution. I checked immitracker and found for some reason few cases who were asked to reupload academic transcripts. I also have scannned course content that i think.of uploading as well.
> 
> 2. I am not sure if i select3d results to be sent to dibp or not, any. Anyways this one is straight forward.
> 
> 3. Yes a non-migrating dependent family member (son) planned to be moving in few months. Does that mean he wont need to make health assessment then?
> 
> 4. I have high quality scanned originals, will i also need to cerify copies in this case?
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a quick direct grant, i se3 cases that get delayed after co contact for 6 months.
> 
> Thanks againt expert expats


1. Ok. Make sure you upload them in the right section and with the right tag. May be the documents were not tagged properly and CO just took a quick look and assumed that it is not there. Once you reupload and say "Information Provided", they will be more thorough.
2. Yeah. Send it from pte website.
3. That's what I thought. It's a valid request from the CO. They can ask for medical and Id documents for all dependants who are not migrating. If you don't have a passport for your son you may give birth certificate, any other id document along with the medical results and tell them that you will be applying for the passport (I think). Better if you get the passport done.
4. Not unless they ask for it. See 1.

Yeah. I am in the same boat. Tried Direct Grant but failed. Why did you not put your son as migrating? Missing passport/documents?



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

Raychals said:


> I wish to say i have been granted my visa today. Thanks for all the help and support.
> 
> Job code: 233914
> Age 30 points
> PTE-A : 20 points
> Education: BS Computer Engineer: 15 points
> 189 EOI submitted on 03-Nov-16 with 65 points
> Invitation : Received on 21-Dec-16
> Application Lodged : 23-Dec-16
> Med results and documents:
> CO contacted : 19-Jan-17 (For Nigerian PCC and Indian PCC)
> Submitted all PCC's: Feb-10-2017
> Visa Grant : 06-04-2017


You must be crying


----------



## sandy_bnl

I am Mechanical Engineer... going for skill assessment from engineer australia..... 
There are two type of skill assessment
1. STANDARD CDR $750
2. Standard CDR and relevent employee skill assessment.... $1030...
plz guide for which option i have to go....
I hav an experience of more than 8 yrs....

in both the processess EU asked for employment docs... then whts the diff..
plz guide


----------



## pradeepon4u

Hi All,
I am planning to get my PCC today from Passport Seva Kendra Chennai, India. As my permanent address and address in passport are same, the website shows only the Passport Original and Passport Photocopy as documents required. I am curious to know if any other documents would be required. 

Coz we are specifically applying for Australia PCC, aren't we required to take any other document related to Visa Process

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

amir577 said:


> Congrats buddy, can you please tell me how did you pay for you vac2 fee


I paid through postbillpay.com.au
I have a friend in Australia, used his credit card.


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Experts,

I have read in some posts that processing time from GSM Adelaide CO's is faster than Brisbane. 
Is this true?


----------



## biggy85

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to get my PCC today from Passport Seva Kendra Chennai, India. As my permanent address and address in passport are same, the website shows only the Passport Original and Passport Photocopy as documents required. I am curious to know if any other documents would be required.
> 
> Coz we are specifically applying for Australia PCC, aren't we required to take any other document related to Visa Process
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Take the invite letter, or if you haven't yet received an invite, take a print of EOI. They will ask you to write a letter as well, mentioning the purpose of PCC.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have read in some posts that processing time from GSM Adelaide CO's is faster than Brisbane.
> Is this true?




No it's because Adelaide handle most cases hence more grants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

indergill said:


> No it's because Adelaide handle most cases hence more grants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive been observing that most of the grants are for SC 189 are for ANZSCO-263111.

What about Mechanical Engineers? Any mechanical engineers received their grants lately?


----------



## manpan18

biggy85 said:


> Take the invite letter, or if you haven't yet received an invite, take a print of EOI. They will ask you to write a letter as well, mentioning the purpose of PCC.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Agree with Biggy. I don't think I took the invite or anything but it would be good to carry it. The printed format of the required letter is available at the passport office. Make sure husband/wife name is mentioned in the passport. If not then carry some a marriage certificate or something. I think that was because they mentioned "wife of" in my wife's PCC. If relationship not proved I am not sure if they would have mentioned "daughter of" instead.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

taylorman said:


> Ive been observing that most of the grants are for SC 189 are for ANZSCO-263111.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Mechanical Engineers? Any mechanical engineers received their grants lately?




It doesn't depend upon ANZSCO! Software engineers get lot of grants because they have more then triple quota of 263111. You can track applications by grant on Immitracker for mechanical engineers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

amir577 said:


> Still working on it, i have already provided Evidence of employment for my current employer, i will ask the same type of letter from them, because i dont have any bank statements and neither do i have any salary slips


I also get salary in cash , so i provided salary certificate from HR, and payslips, u have to satisfy them that your are getting paid for employment


----------



## SanBil

indergill said:


> My agent is authorised recipient for all communication and I have imported application under my immi account as well. Just wondering I'll get any email for any update/grant notification or only my agent will?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



U will not get any email , ur agent will be notified about any news


----------



## SanBil

effected90 said:


> *EOI Submitted with 60pts: 13 or 14th December 2016 (can't remember the exact date)
> EOI received: 21st December 2016
> Visa Applied: 22nd December 2016
> Form 1221 requested: 31st Jan 2017
> Information Provided: 1st Feb 2017
> Grant: 6 April 2017*



Congratz! Did you claimed points for employment? and did you went through any employment verification? physical/call/email anything?


----------



## jazz25

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to get my PCC today from Passport Seva Kendra Chennai, India. As my permanent address and address in passport are same, the website shows only the Passport Original and Passport Photocopy as documents required. I am curious to know if any other documents would be required.
> 
> Coz we are specifically applying for Australia PCC, aren't we required to take any other document related to Visa Process
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Whenever going to any government office, I try to take with me all my identity and address proof documents. You never know what they may ask.


----------



## amir577

SanBil said:


> I also get salary in cash , so i provided salary certificate from HR, and payslips, u have to satisfy them that your are getting paid for employment


Hi SanBil,

Can you please provide me with a sample salary certificate which you used. 

Regards
amir577


----------



## SanBil

amir577 said:


> Hi SanBil,
> 
> Can you please provide me with a sample salary certificate which you used.
> 
> Regards
> amir577


Provide a letter from HR that you are full time employee , paid Rs.##### monthly, and it is paid in cash. Provide tax evidence if any.

Salary certificate contains a table of monthly gross salaries issued annually, on company letter head with HR's signature. 
You must ask ur companys HR to provide with their own format, else google it


----------



## elmoro14

Dear All, 

I want to let you know that i received my grant yesterday Morning at around 7 am Egypt time, just as i was about to prepare myself mentally for the long wait. thank you all for all the help provided through your comments and insights, hope everyone gets their grants soon. i know the wait is horrible but it will come eventually.

Here's my timeline

233311 Electrical Engineer 
10-11-2016 IELTS : L8.5 R8 W7 S8
29-11-2016 EA CDR : Applied
20-12-2016 EA CDR : +ve outcome
30-12-2016 PTE-A : L/R/S/W 85/90/90/86
30-12-2016 EOI 189 : Submitted
03-01-2017 EOI 189 : Invited (65 pts)
17-01-2017 Visa 189 : Lodged + Documents Frontloaded
07-02-2017 CO Contact : Re-upload degree and renew passport
06-04-2017 Visa 189 : Granted
04-01-2018 IED


----------



## sadduaks

Guys my case officer contacted me on 30 March and requested for following additional information:

Translated copy of all the Exit Re-entry that I made during my stay in Saudi Arabia along with the Residence Permit and Final Exit papers. He asked this information for both me and my wife. 

Since I stayed there for 4 years and I used to travel frequently, I had approx 70 such exit re-entry stamps on my passports (old and current) and around 40 on my wife's passports (old and current). It took me almost 3-4 days to figure out these dates and compile it and then I had to send it to Saudi Arabia for translation which took another 3 days. Today most likely my agent is going to upload the documents. 

So for those who have worked in Saudi Arabia and are no more resident of KSA, plan ahead and get your exit re-entry details ready and front load it while filing visa application to avoid any delay. Lesson learned...


----------



## elmoro14

takemeout said:


> Thanks for your replies all
> 
> 1. High colured scans at 600 dpi resolution. I checked immitracker and found for some reason few cases who were asked to reupload academic transcripts. I also have scannned course content that i think.of uploading as well.
> 
> 2. I am not sure if i select3d results to be sent to dibp or not, any. Anyways this one is straight forward.
> 
> 3. Yes a non-migrating dependent family member (son) planned to be moving in few months. Does that mean he wont need to make health assessment then?
> 
> 4. I have high quality scanned originals, will i also need to cerify copies in this case?
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a quick direct grant, i se3 cases that get delayed after co contact for 6 months.
> 
> Thanks againt expert expats


asking for the same document happens sometimes. it happened to me when they asked for my college degree again stating it was not clear. but i think the problem was that the print out that my university gave me had all my info printed within the dots of the form not on it so they probably thought it was fake or something so i sent them an old degree i had that had a clear print out. so check for any irregularity in your paper, you can PM me if you want me to take a look at it.

also regarding direct grant. one thing i learned is even if you uploaded all docs and the CO didnt require more docs it doesnt mean you will get the grant quickly. because external security checks can take a long time. there's a guy on the facebook page for Egyptians applying to aussie said he had no CO contact for 6 months till he got the visa. so dont worry, it will be over when they decide it is.


----------



## Krish29

*Great Grand News*

_Hi All,

Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:

I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.

A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's

I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going

Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.

I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.

I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.

Thanks,
Krish_


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_


Congratulations Krish  
Your patience paid off and the fruits will be always sweet ☺😊
Happy​ for you bro

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Thanks a lot Bro! 

I wish good luck for your grant soon..



Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Congratulations Krish
> Your patience paid off and the fruits will be always sweet ☺😊
> Happy​ for you bro
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

Krish29 said:


> Thanks a lot Bro!
> 
> I wish good luck for your grant soon..



Many Congratz, Wish us luck now


----------



## sharmison

takemeout said:


> I lodged a visa on 18th of march.
> I recieved co contact today, which was a bit of a disappointment. The co from adelaide requested more documents, i need some advise from you before proceeding
> 
> 1. Copy of academic transcript
> I already uploaded college degree, and transcript showing marks for all subjects.
> I also uploaded engineers society registration evidence. All of coloured high scan copies.
> 
> 2. Let pte send scores through their website.
> I have already sent authentic pte score report.
> 
> 3( Surpsisingly)
> 
> Health assessment for non-migrating family member, ??( does that make any sense?
> 
> 4. Certified copies of Birth certificate,
> passport, and national ID for non migrating family member ??? (Is this how it works???!!)
> 
> Thanks experts for advice



For #3 & 4, I believe while visa lodge, you must have mentioned Yes for for the question where it asks If you have non migrating family members/dependent (or something like this was there.

If you had marked Yes, then definitely the CO would require those as they assume that sometime in future, your non migrating family might migrate too

I have seen a few of my friends got this query for the same reason.


----------



## mchandna

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Krish_




Big time congrats 

Please share your timelines post visa lodge 

Thanks 
Mohit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

ravi1913 said:


> Experts pls adivse, I have put my parents details in 'non migrating' section, is this correct? or we just should left this section blank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


You can have your parents details there, but then CO would require you to have their Medicals as well as PCC too (even if they are non migrating)


----------



## manpan18

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_


Congrats! So how do you guys get to know about the employment verification happening? Do you keep checking with your HR or something?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_


Congrats Dude....

Enjoy and celebrate :rockon:


----------



## aki07

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_


Congrats Krish!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Krish29

Thanks mate

ANZSCO - 263111

Time line from Invite

Invite - 18th Jan 2017
Medicals - 24 Jan 2017
India PCC - 25 Jan 2017
Visa Lodged - 30 Jan 2017
Employment verification by email to HR dept - 27th March
HR contacted my manger to confirm duties and replied on next day(March 28th)
Visa Granted - 7th April 2017
IED - 25 Jan 2018




mchandna said:


> Big time congrats
> 
> Please share your timelines post visa lodge
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Thanks mate!!


aki07 said:


> Congrats Krish!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Krish29

Thanks mate

DIBP has sent employment verification email to HR dept on 27th March. HR dept contacted my manger to confirm my roles and responsibilities. My manger confirmed it on next day. 

It's obvious that HR will definitely reach your manager to confirm your duties..




manpan18 said:


> Congrats! So how do you guys get to know about the employment verification happening? Do you keep checking with your HR or something?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Thanks a lot BRO! 



sharmison said:


> Congrats Dude....
> 
> Enjoy and celebrate :rockon:


----------



## Krish29

Thanks Mate!!

I wish you will get your grant soon.. Good Luck



SanBil said:


> Many Congratz, Wish us luck now


----------



## muhsoh

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_


Balay balay.. another 263111 got the grant.. Congratulations Krish.. i remember u got invite a round before me and since then i m following your timelines  your patience paid off buddy.. its party time for u and ur family.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan_lkhi

It gives me immense pleasure to share the much awaited news with the wonderful guys in this great forum.. This morning 10:57 IST, I received the grant letters for me, my wife and lovely twin daughters !!!! Absolutely elated I am !!!!

I made up my mind for Australia in Jul '16 and a few friends of mine advised me to follow ExpatForum. I have been a silent reader of multiple related threads and found confidence, steps and answers to every question or doubt I had in my mind, that encouraged me that I can do all the process on my own.

I must say, I owe a lot to this forum. Had this not been for this forum, I would have either dropped the idea or would have paid hefty amount to some migration agent. You guys are real gems.. God sent people who have been helping each other to boost up the confidence, have enough patience, vent out the frustrations and agonies, endure the wait and keep the dream alive !! I dont have any specific names to quote but I can't thank you guys enough for the wonderful unsaid support I have received. Appreciate this great job you all are doing..

Here is a quick glimpse of my timeline :

60 Points, Software Engineer - 261313
Jul 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment Positive (Deducted two years leaving effective experience at 7 years 8 Months)
Aug 2016 - 1st Attempt PTE-A (75|90|90|79)
Aug 2016 - EOI Submitted with 60 points
Dec 2016 - 190 NSW approved
Dec 2016 - EOI upgraded to 65 Points after crossing 8 Years of relevant Experience
Dec 2016 - Medicals done
4th Jan 2017 - 189 ITA, Dropped 190 ITA
Jan 2017 - PCCs for self and wife
2nd Feb 2017 - Visa Lodged
9th Feb 2017 - Last document uploaded, with enough evidences including UK PCC, Payslips and Tax docs. Started hoping for direct grant
20th Feb 2017- CO Contact for providing Wife's PCC and Employment Evidence again 
21st Feb 2017 - Information provided and IP Button pressed
7th Apr 2017 - The lucky day, GRANTS RECEIVED
20 Dec 2017 - IED


----------



## Krish29

Thanks a lot...Yes buddy I got invite just before you...I wish you will get grant soon...



muhsoh said:


> Balay balay.. another 263111 got the grant.. Congratulations Krish.. i remember u got invite a round before me and since then i m following your timelines  your patience paid off buddy.. its party time for u and ur family..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

Krish29 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> DIBP has sent employment verification email to HR dept on 27th March. HR dept contacted my manger to confirm my roles and responsibilities. My manger confirmed it on next day.
> 
> It's obvious that HR will definitely reach your manager to confirm your duties..


Congrats Krish29,

Didn't you provide letters of reference to them already which were on company letterhead and endorsed by HR manager?


----------



## takemeout

elmoro14 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies all
> 
> 1. High colured scans at 600 dpi resolution. I checked immitracker and found for some reason few cases who were asked to reupload academic transcripts. I also have scannned course content that i think.of uploading as well.
> 
> 2. I am not sure if i select3d results to be sent to dibp or not, any. Anyways this one is straight forward.
> 
> 3. Yes a non-migrating dependent family member (son) planned to be moving in few months. Does that mean he wont need to make health assessment then?
> 
> 4. I have high quality scanned originals, will i also need to cerify copies in this case?
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a quick direct grant, i se3 cases that get delayed after co contact for 6 months.
> 
> Thanks againt expert expats
> 
> 
> 
> asking for the same document happens sometimes. it happened to me when they asked for my college degree again stating it was not clear. but i think the problem was that the print out that my university gave me had all my info printed within the dots of the form not on it so they probably thought it was fake or something so i sent them an old degree i had that had a clear print out. so check for any irregularity in your paper, you can PM me if you want me to take a look at it.
> 
> also regarding direct grant. one thing i learned is even if you uploaded all docs and the CO didnt require more docs it doesnt mean you will get the grant quickly. because external security checks can take a long time. there's a guy on the facebook page for Egyptians applying to aussie said he had no CO contact for 6 months till he got the visa. so dont worry, it will be over when they decide it is.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro and congratulations


----------



## Krish29

Thanks mate👍

Yes I had provided HR letter head skillset letter..Approved by manager..Signed by HR HEAD.. that's why they reached HR directly...



taylorman said:


> Congrats Krish29,
> 
> Didn't you provide letters of reference to them already which were on company letterhead and endorsed by HR manager?


----------



## sprakash85

Hi Krish
Congrats!!!



Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_




ANZCO 261313|Subclass 189|ACS -06Dec2016|EOI DOE - 11Dec2016|Points 65|Invitation to apply - 01Feb 2017|Visa Applied on 02Feb2017|PCC - 05Jan2017|Health Check 18Feb2017|CO Contact for Medicals - 18Feb2017|Medical results uploaded and Information Provided - 27Feb2017|GRANT - 5Apr2017|


----------



## desiaussie

i remember seeing a post that helps people on how to fill visa application form, 17 pages one. If anyone know the link, please share the link


----------



## mianjahangir

Hi, I have question, my partner did provide a letter from school about functional English and they did ielts too which they managed to get 5 overall, is it better to upload the ielts result at this stage? Along with the school certificate? I pressed information provided with school certificate on 5th march and until now there is no co contact. Will it delay or worse case scenario complicate the process or what will be the impact ?


----------



## manpan18

mianjahangir said:


> Hi, I have question, my partner did provide a letter from school about functional English and they did ielts too which they managed to get 5 overall, is it better to upload the ielts result at this stage? Along with the school certificate? I pressed information provided with school certificate on 5th march and until now there is no co contact. Will it delay or worse case scenario complicate the process or what will be the impact ?


Yes. Upload Ielts.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rajan_lkhi said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to share the much awaited news with the wonderful guys in this great forum.. This morning 10:57 IST, I received the grant letters for me, my wife and lovely twin daughters !!!! Absolutely elated I am !!!!
> 
> I made up my mind for Australia in Jul '16 and a few friends of mine advised me to follow ExpatForum. I have been a silent reader of multiple related threads and found confidence, steps and answers to every question or doubt I had in my mind, that encouraged me that I can do all the process on my own.
> 
> I must say, I owe a lot to this forum. Had this not been for this forum, I would have either dropped the idea or would have paid hefty amount to some migration agent. You guys are real gems.. God sent people who have been helping each other to boost up the confidence, have enough patience, vent out the frustrations and agonies, endure the wait and keep the dream alive !! I dont have any specific names to quote but I can't thank you guys enough for the wonderful unsaid support I have received. Appreciate this great job you all are doing..
> 
> Here is a quick glimpse of my timeline :
> 
> 60 Points, Software Engineer - 261313
> Jul 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment Positive (Deducted two years leaving effective experience at 7 years 8 Months)
> Aug 2016 - 1st Attempt PTE-A (75|90|90|79)
> Aug 2016 - EOI Submitted with 60 points
> Dec 2016 - 190 NSW approved
> Dec 2016 - EOI upgraded to 65 Points after crossing 8 Years of relevant Experience
> Dec 2016 - Medicals done
> 4th Jan 2017 - 189 ITA, Dropped 190 ITA
> Jan 2017 - PCCs for self and wife
> 2nd Feb 2017 - Visa Lodged
> 9th Feb 2017 - Last document uploaded, with enough evidences including UK PCC, Payslips and Tax docs. Started hoping for direct grant
> 20th Feb 2017- CO Contact for providing Wife's PCC and Employment Evidence again
> 21st Feb 2017 - Information provided and IP Button pressed
> 7th Apr 2017 - The lucky day, GRANTS RECEIVED
> 20 Dec 2017 - IED


Congrats!!!


----------



## Phattu_tota

Krish ... my charioteer 

I told you, it will come in a week or maximum 2 weeks....and April is the month for the group....I hope all who are waiting receive the grant soon. 

Happy for you brother



Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> /QUOTE]_


----------



## natasha.joseph

Congrats to everyone who received their visas. 

I am kind of new to this group and I am seeing a lot of people saying "front load" documents. Grateful if someone can please explain the process. Many thanks. Cheers.


----------



## namitc

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_


Congratulation !!


----------



## biggy85

natasha.joseph said:


> Congrats to everyone who received their visas.
> 
> I am kind of new to this group and I am seeing a lot of people saying "front load" documents. Grateful if someone can please explain the process. Many thanks. Cheers.


One you receive an invite and pay the visa fee, you will be routed to a section where all doc's have to be uploaded. Now, the recommended best practice is to get the medicals and PCC done by the time you are at this point, so you can upload everything at once. This "front-load" might fetch a grant sooner as the CO ( who usually gets allotted to each case within 2-3 weeks ) has all the info required and may choose to grant the visa without contacting you. Hope it helps. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop

Congrats to people who got their visa grants.. we submitted the medical and pcc on 27th Mar, waiting starts for the good news.


----------



## natasha.joseph

biggy85 said:


> One you receive an invite and pay the visa fee, you will be routed to a section where all doc's have to be uploaded. Now, the recommended best practice is to get the medicals and PCC done by the time you are at this point, so you can upload everything at once. This "front-load" might fetch a grant sooner as the CO ( who usually gets allotted to each case within 2-3 weeks ) has all the info required and may choose to grant the visa without contacting you. Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Oh wow! I didn't know that. I'll do so accordingly. Many thanks.


----------



## chavanashish83

I got invite for 189, now I'm in process of collecting all my and my wife's documents, I have following query regarding my wife's documents;

My wife is working in small organisation where she get paid via cheque, so i want to know whether I should submit her employment documents or should I just keep her profile as homemaker?
She has almost 3 years of experience but never had filed for ITR-V and even she doesn't have form16.

Please help guys I'm confused.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

chavanashish83 said:


> I got invite for 189, now I'm in process of collecting all my and my wife's documents, I have following query regarding my wife's documents;
> 
> My wife is working in small organisation where she get paid via cheque, so i want to know whether I should submit her employment documents or should I just keep her profile as homemaker?
> She has almost 3 years of experience but never had filed for ITR-V and even she doesn't have form16.
> 
> Please help guys I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


If you're not claiming pints for your wife, then I don't believe you'll need to upload her employment details. My agent did not ask for my wife's employment related documents for my application..


----------



## biggy85

chavanashish83 said:


> I got invite for 189, now I'm in process of collecting all my and my wife's documents, I have following query regarding my wife's documents;
> 
> My wife is working in small organisation where she get paid via cheque, so i want to know whether I should submit her employment documents or should I just keep her profile as homemaker?
> She has almost 3 years of experience but never had filed for ITR-V and even she doesn't have form16.
> 
> Please help guys I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Are you claiming your partner's skill points? If no, you do not need to submit any employment docs. And if she is currently not working, you can mention as homemaker.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## chavanashish83

biggy85 said:


> Are you claiming your partner's skill points? If no, you do not need to submit any employment docs. And if she is currently not working, you can mention as homemaker.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Thanks for quick reply.
No, I'm not claiming any points for partner's skills.
She is working currently, so is it ok to mention her as homemaker?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

chavanashish83 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> No, I'm not claiming any points for partner's skills.
> She is working currently, so is it ok to mention her as homemaker?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Nope, providing incorrect information is not advisable brother. Employment verification will not be done if no points claimed. You can go ahead and mention her details. No docs needed.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## adhepra

biggy85 said:


> Nope, providing incorrect information is not advisable brother. Employment verification will not be done if no points claimed. You can go ahead and mention her details. No docs needed.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


i have provided employment documents for my wife even tough we r not claiming no points on her employment.
they didn't ask for referral letters in her case.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Hello All,

I received the invite on 1st March, so I have time to lodge the visa till 30th April. I have all my documents ready except for Indian PCC for me and my wife. I am currently located outside India and applied for PCC for me and wife through the local Indian Embassy on 5th March. I am attempting to frontload all documents so have not yet lodged my visa. Now the wait for the PCC is excruciating . The passports are with the Indian Embassy so I have not yet scheduled the medicals (getting an appointment is not a problem). I was also told that I can collect the passport should I need it for some reason.

I would like to know how should I proceed in this situation?

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chavanashish83

biggy85 said:


> Nope, providing incorrect information is not advisable brother. Employment verification will not be done if no points claimed. You can go ahead and mention her details. No docs needed.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Ok, in that case what if CO asked for salary slip or form16 for her employment even if I'm not claiming any points for partner. 
I just don't want to stuck in any situation where I'll unable to provide any documents.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

pkk0574 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received the invite on 1st March, so I have time to lodge the visa till 30th April. I have all my documents ready except for Indian PCC for me and my wife. I am currently located outside India and applied for PCC for me and wife through the local Indian Embassy on 5th March. I am attempting to frontload all documents so have not yet lodged my visa. Now the wait for the PCC is excruciating . The passports are with the Indian Embassy so I have not yet scheduled the medicals (getting an appointment is not a problem). I was also told that I can collect the passport should I need it for some reason.
> 
> I would like to know how should I proceed in this situation?
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can call the embassy and tell them that you want to collect your passports. They will give it to you but you need to return it after you complete the medical examinations. 

The India PCC process is a pain in the rear. It depends on whether your 1st passport was issued at the embassy or in India at a passport control office. 

If it's issued in India, its a long process as the embassy contacts the issuing office who contacts the local police station in the city where you live. Finally they send a lazy policeman to your house to verify some details. He then prepares a report and sends it back. Very inefficient I must say for a country which produces so many IT experts. The embassy usually tell you that they "don't know" home much time the PCC will take. Yea, it's lame but that's what they say to you.


----------



## pkk0574

taylorman said:


> You can call the embassy and tell them that you want to collect your passports. They will give it to you but you need to return it after you complete the medical examinations.
> 
> 
> 
> The India PCC process is a pain in the rear. It depends on whether your 1st passport was issued at the embassy or in India at a passport control office.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's issued in India, its a long process as the embassy contacts the issuing office who contacts the local police station in the city where you live. Finally they send a lazy policeman to your house to verify some details. He then prepares a report and sends it back. Very inefficient I must say for a country which produces so many IT experts. The embassy usually tell you that they "don't know" home much time the PCC will take. Yea, it's lame but that's what they say to you.




Thanks my friend. Totally agree with you about the process back in India. My first passport was issued by the local passport office in India and the 2nd and 3rd by the Indian Embassy over here. There is no change in my address also in the 2nd & 3rd, while the address on the first passport is in the same locality- in fact the next building. I was confident that I would receive the PCC quickly, because I already had done PCC before coming here, although it's quite some time now. My wife's passport is still in her maiden name and her address is different than mine (although I doubt that should matter). Her jurisdiction comes under Mumbai.

I think I will lodge my visa and schedule my medicals by the end of this week, so that I get some buffer to upload the documents and hopefully expect to receive the PCC by then. Else I will have to wait for CO contact.

Does anyone know about some rule whereby PCC should be issued if 45 days have passed since application? Thought I read it somewhere 

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

chavanashish83 said:


> Ok, in that case what if CO asked for salary slip or form16 for her employment even if I'm not claiming any points for partner.
> I just don't want to stuck in any situation where I'll unable to provide any documents.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


As far as I know, CO only asks for partner Resume, functional English proof and relevant education docs. Haven't heard of a case where employment docs are requested even though points are not claimed. Maybe other experts can comment.. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## 1450913

Hi all, I have lodged my 189 visa on 2nd march, done my medical on 7th march. CO has not contacted me until now but i received an acknowledgment of document received on 15 march. since then neither CO has contacted me and asked for the documents nor status of the application has been changed. The status of the application has been showing just RECEIVED. Whats happening on my case any idea plz. Its been now more than 1 month.


----------



## taylorman

pkk0574 said:


> Thanks my friend. Totally agree with you about the process back in India. My first passport was issued by the local passport office in India and the 2nd and 3rd by the Indian Embassy over here. There is no change in my address also in the 2nd & 3rd, while the address on the first passport is in the same locality- in fact the next building. I was confident that I would receive the PCC quickly, because I already had done PCC before coming here, although it's quite some time now. My wife's passport is still in her maiden name and her address is different than mine (although I doubt that should matter). Her jurisdiction comes under Mumbai.
> 
> I think I will lodge my visa and schedule my medicals by the end of this week, so that I get some buffer to upload the documents and hopefully expect to receive the PCC by then. Else I will have to wait for CO contact.
> 
> Does anyone know about some rule whereby PCC should be issued if 45 days have passed since application? Thought I read it somewhere
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PCC is issued about -/+40 days after application.


----------



## jazz25

bikesh said:


> Hi all, I have lodged my 189 visa on 2nd march, done my medical on 7th march. CO has not contacted me until now but i received an acknowledgment of document received on 15 march. since then neither CO has contacted me and asked for the documents nor status of the application has been changed. The status of the application has been showing just RECEIVED. Whats happening on my case any idea plz. Its been now more than 1 month.


No news is good news . If CO needed any other document, they would have contacted you by now. Per the recent trend, COs usually contact within 7-20 days in case any additional document is needed.
Since they have not contacted you, I would assume your case is being reviewed, and you may hear something once CO is done with review/verification of your documents & case.
Good Luck!


----------



## Krish29

Thanks a lot Brother... Your words became true..




Phattu_tota said:


> Krish ... my charioteer
> 
> I told you, it will come in a week or maximum 2 weeks....and April is the month for the group....I hope all who are waiting receive the grant soon.
> 
> Happy for you brother
> 
> 
> 
> Krish29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> /QUOTE]_
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

Krish29 said:


> _Hi All,
> 
> Today 7th April... One of the happiest day of my life, the GREAT GRAND News has come... The prolong PR process is accomplished... I have received the Golden grant email notificationfor my wife, son & myself at around 6.23 IST .lane:
> 
> I have been waiting for this grant ever since the employment verification happened last week(Mar 27th). It was just yesterday I prepared myself for at least a month delay in grant. I assumed that it would take at least 4 weeks from verification. Today is the first day, I didn't check my gmail in the early morning, the same day I got the visa grant. Thanks a lot to God who also sent angels to help me through out the process.
> 
> A Big Thanks to Scorpion King for your motivation & guidance and also keep my confidence level at high always.. Also Prasanna, my best buddy..you were always there to vent out my frustrations... Thanks a ton Bro's
> 
> I really appreciate and thank all members of this forum to keep everyone's dream alive.. I have made many good friends from this forum.. Special thanks to Sultan, Vikas and Andrey!! you guys always available to provide your opinions, suggestions & solutions.. its great, keep going
> 
> Friends, Please reach me for any suggestions or queries. I'm always ready to help in all possible ways.
> 
> I agree patience is the key, but I'm not eligible to say be patience.. even I don't have that.. So I would say keep yourself busy until you get grant.
> 
> I wish that everyone should get grant soon. All the Best and Good Luck guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Krish_


Congratulations Krish. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## indergill

Does employment verification happen for unclaimed work experience but ACS Deducted(2years & 2months)??


----------



## 1450913

I am confused of one thing. I am not sure whether CO is still assigned to my application or not. But I have just received Acknowledgement of document received on march 15. Is that mean the assignment of CO or what? Another thing, if the CO has not been assigned for so long, then what might be the issue or if the CO has been assigned as per with Acknowledgement of document received and dont need further document, why so long for any notification. The application status is still received. will it need to change to Assessment in progress or it can be directly changed to finalaized or not? Any ideas plz.


----------



## biggy85

bikesh said:


> I am confused of one thing. I am not sure whether CO is still assigned to my application or not. But I have just received Acknowledgement of document received on march 15. Is that mean the assignment of CO or what? Another thing, if the CO has not been assigned for so long, then what might be the issue or if the CO has been assigned as per with Acknowledgement of document received and dont need further document, why so long for any notification. The application status is still received. will it need to change to Assessment in progress or it can be directly changed to finalaized or not? Any ideas plz.


Yes, it may directly change to "finalized". If CO contacts you for any doc, the status changes to "information requested" and after you provide the information, it moves to "assessment in progress". Do not panic. Stay positive. Cheers. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Thanks Bro!



namitc said:


> Congratulation !!


----------



## Krish29

If DIBP wants to do emp verification then it doesn't matter whether you claimed points or not.. .acs deducted or not.. 

Mostly they don't do verification when you are not claiming points for employment.. 



indergill said:


> Does employment verification happen for unclaimed work experience but ACS Deducted(2years & 2months)??


----------



## rvd

Congratulations to all who posted their grants.. All the best for future..


----------



## sounddonor

verka said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have found something unusual in the visa application which gets generated as a pdf in IMI account once the visa application has been submitted. I have submitted my application and now preparing the documentation that needs to be uploaded. I noticed that there is a view application link which one can use to view the visa application that has been submitted. In the visa application, all details are as per the information that I submitted during my imi form filling but in employment history section, there is a question - Is application claiming points for this employment? - The answer to this was Yes, both in my EOI and IMI form filling, however the application which has been generated does not have anything against it. I was expecting a Yes against that question.
> 
> Could someone please clarify this confusion, is this normal?
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.




These kind of bugs usually happened don't worry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

While filling up the visa form in immi account, should one give the same roles and responsibilities as mentioned in the roles and responsibilities letter


----------



## jazz25

desiaussie said:


> While filling up the visa form in immi account, should one give the same roles and responsibilities as mentioned in the roles and responsibilities letter


Yes, absolutely. That is what you were assessed on.


----------



## mchandna

My visa has been filed by an agent and its under progress. I asked him to share the credentials as there have been 2 CO contacts and I am curious to see why the same query came up(birth certificate)... He has denied to share the credentials of immi account as there are other clients data too... There was an alternative discussed on the forum to use TRN and create immi account but it was for grant letter case... Can I create immiaccount now as I have the TRN and my visa is under progress? 

Experts pls advice

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

mchandna said:


> My visa has been filed by an agent and its under progress. I asked him to share the credentials as there have been 2 CO contacts and I am curious to see why the same query came up(birth certificate)... He has denied to share the credentials of immi account as there are other clients data too... There was an alternative discussed on the forum to use TRN and create immi account but it was for grant letter case... Can I create immiaccount now as I have the TRN and my visa is under progress?
> 
> Experts pls advice
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Mohit you can go ahead and create a new Immi account with the TRN details. It will import your application and you can view the correspondence + the current status.


----------



## mchandna

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Mohit you can go ahead and create a new Immi account with the TRN details. It will import your application and you can view the correspondence + the current status.




Thanks a lot Vikas for prompt reply.. one last query, would there be any information sent out to my agent too on this that a separate account has been created n all.. The reason I need clarity is he has been quite insecure on me questioning him here and there. So, please provide information whether it would be an isolated immi account where I can have a clear view of my application(CO contacts and replies from agent) or there would be some other things attached .

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

mchandna said:


> Thanks a lot Vikas for prompt reply.. one last query, would there be any information sent out to my agent too on this that a separate account has been created n all.. The reason I need clarity is he has been quite insecure on me questioning him here and there. So, please provide information whether it would be an isolated immi account where I can have a clear view of my application(CO contacts and replies from agent) or there would be some other things attached .
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There would be no notification sent out to your agent just use your personal email address and create the account. do not upload anything from your end as that ways the agent would know about you having access.. just be a spectator and monitor the account


----------



## desiaussie

do we need to put in the same words as mentioned in roles and responsibilities letter in the visa application form.


----------



## biggy85

desiaussie said:


> do we need to put in the same words as mentioned in roles and responsibilities letter in the visa application form.


If you are referring to the duties section ( which has a 300 word limit I think ) in the 17 page visa form, then yes. But you can summarize few points and make it concise to fit the box. Either bullet points way or a simple paragraph way is fine. Hope it helps. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

vikaschandra said:


> There would be no notification sent out to your agent just use your personal email address and create the account. do not upload anything from your end as that ways the agent would know about you having access.. just be a spectator and monitor the account




Thanks you so much Vikas... I have created one and imported the details.

Thanks for you help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

Hello All,

I have been silently monitoring this thread post my invite and VISA lodge.My case is very much similar to many awaiting their grants.I lodged my VISA on 13th march 2017 and I believe I was assigned a CO from adelaide on 22nd March 2017, and on the same day CO requested for Medicals(and fortunately I had an appointment for medicals on 22nd March evening).After medicals were done and cleared by the clinic, I opted for "information provided" on 25th March and am awaiting for any updates since then.

Now I ask this to the fellow forum members, If CO only requested for medicals, does that mean they are OK with the other docs provided?I ask this because I had already provided FORM 80, PCC for self and wife along with other documents, but regarding Work-ex, i have provided experience letters, salary slips,bank statements and Form 16 for all the years but I have not yet provided Stat declarations/RnR letters I used for ACS. 
Now, my consultant says that they can be provided when and if CO asks for it , but this thread has most people stating that Statuatory/RnR letters are kind of mandatory.

I have changed quite a few organisations in my almost 9 years of work, so have stat declarations for few organisations and RnR letters for rest.Is there a case here somewhere that did not upload stat/RnR and still got a grant?I believe if RnR is of utmost necessity, I should upload it ASAP before CO asks for it again, so as to avoid unnecessary delays.

Any help/guidance in this case will be highly appreciated.

My Timeline:
Job Code: Systems Analyst: 261112
PTE 1st Attempt : 25 June 2016 (L 77 R 86 S 76 W 77)
Skill Assessment (ACS) response (Positive): 29th August 2016 (Employment after July 2010 considered relevant)
EOI for 189: 30th August 2016-65 Points
EOI 190 (NSW) : 31st August 2016- 70 Points (Age 30 Education 15 Experience 10 PTE 10)
EOI 190 (Victoria) : 07 September 2016 - 70 Points
PTE 2nd Attempt: 12 November 2016 (L 90 R 78 S 73 W 87)
PTE 3rd Attempt: 10 December 2016 (L 85 R 85 S 76 W 89)
PTE 4th Attempt: 31 December 2016 (L 81 R 80 S 77 W 81)
PTE 5th Attempt: 27 January 2017 (L 90 R 90 S 90 W 89)
EOI (189) updated with PTE score: 29 January 2017- 75 points (Age 30 Education 15 Experience 10 PTE 20)
Invitation for 189: 01 February 2017
PCC granted Primary Applicant: 27 February 2017
PCC granted Secondary Applicant (Wife): 07 March 2017
Lodged Visa 189: 13 March 2017
CO Assigned : 22 March 2017
CO requested information (Medicals): 22 March 2017
Medicals Completed: 22 March 2017
Medicals uploaded by Clinic and information provided: 25 March 2017
Grant:Awaiting


----------



## desiaussie

thanks amit and biggy


----------



## natasha.joseph

Hi experts - I had posted this in another thread but putting this here as well to probe if any one would have any suggestions on my curious case. 

- I received invite for 2613 on March 29th -- had claimed 70 points and NO points from spouse. 

- I had applied EOI/visa for only me and my two kids. My husband was not included in my EOI as he is planning to stay back in India for the next 3-4 years to be with my in-laws (as they have some health issues). We could only think of him moving with us after at least 4 years. 

- Now, I am told that this would delay the visa processing period. 

- If this reason can delay the visa processing time, can we add my husband in the Immi account now and message the CO about this

- Or is there a form to add him to the application now OR any way to contact Immigration dept?

- Or do I need to reapply EOI?

- I have my PCC approved and medicals are scheduled for this Saturday. 

Grateful for any inputs. Many thanks, Natasha.


----------



## Phattu_tota

1.) Noone can be sure whether other documents provided by you are sufficient/correct, or not
2.) Ideally you should have waited for Medicals to get completed and then lodged, if it was a mere delay of 10 odd days - just to avoid this situation
3.) AFAIK, you should upload reference/Stat decl letters that you must have used for ACS - and if they are old, submit the payslips from the date on letters till present date
4.) Agents - I dont want to comment on yours but in this forum I have read some cases where agents didnt know the meaning of HAP ID. So take your call 




BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been silently monitoring this thread post my invite and VISA lodge.My case is very much similar to many awaiting their grants.I lodged my VISA on 13th march 2017 and I believe I was assigned a CO from adelaide on 22nd March 2017, and on the same day CO requested for Medicals(and fortunately I had an appointment for medicals on 22nd March evening).After medicals were done and cleared by the clinic, I opted for "information provided" on 25th March and am awaiting for any updates since then.
> 
> Now I ask this to the fellow forum members, If CO only requested for medicals, does that mean they are OK with the other docs provided?I ask this because I had already provided FORM 80, PCC for self and wife along with other documents, but regarding Work-ex, i have provided experience letters, salary slips,bank statements and Form 16 for all the years but I have not yet provided Stat declarations/RnR letters I used for ACS.
> Now, my consultant says that they can be provided when and if CO asks for it , but this thread has most people stating that Statuatory/RnR letters are kind of mandatory.
> 
> I have changed quite a few organisations in my almost 9 years of work, so have stat declarations for few organisations and RnR letters for rest.Is there a case here somewhere that did not upload stat/RnR and still got a grant?I believe if RnR is of utmost necessity, I should upload it ASAP before CO asks for it again, so as to avoid unnecessary delays.
> 
> Any help/guidance in this case will be highly appreciated.
> 
> My Timeline:
> Job Code: Systems Analyst: 261112
> PTE 1st Attempt : 25 June 2016 (L 77 R 86 S 76 W 77)
> Skill Assessment (ACS) response (Positive): 29th August 2016 (Employment after July 2010 considered relevant)
> EOI for 189: 30th August 2016-65 Points
> EOI 190 (NSW) : 31st August 2016- 70 Points (Age 30 Education 15 Experience 10 PTE 10)
> EOI 190 (Victoria) : 07 September 2016 - 70 Points
> PTE 2nd Attempt: 12 November 2016 (L 90 R 78 S 73 W 87)
> PTE 3rd Attempt: 10 December 2016 (L 85 R 85 S 76 W 89)
> PTE 4th Attempt: 31 December 2016 (L 81 R 80 S 77 W 81)
> PTE 5th Attempt: 27 January 2017 (L 90 R 90 S 90 W 89)
> EOI (189) updated with PTE score: 29 January 2017- 75 points (Age 30 Education 15 Experience 10 PTE 20)
> Invitation for 189: 01 February 2017
> PCC granted Primary Applicant: 27 February 2017
> PCC granted Secondary Applicant (Wife): 07 March 2017
> Lodged Visa 189: 13 March 2017
> CO Assigned : 22 March 2017
> CO requested information (Medicals): 22 March 2017
> Medicals Completed: 22 March 2017
> Medicals uploaded by Clinic and information provided: 25 March 2017
> Grant:Awaiting


----------



## manpan18

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi experts - I had posted this in another thread but putting this here as well to probe if any one would have any suggestions on my curious case.
> 
> - I received invite for 2613 on March 29th -- had claimed 70 points and NO points from spouse.
> 
> - I had applied EOI/visa for only me and my two kids. My husband was not included in my EOI as he is planning to stay back in India for the next 3-4 years to be with my in-laws (as they have some health issues). We could only think of him moving with us after at least 4 years.
> 
> - Now, I am told that this would delay the visa processing period.
> 
> - If this reason can delay the visa processing time, can we add my husband in the Immi account now and message the CO about this
> 
> - Or is there a form to add him to the application now OR any way to contact Immigration dept?
> 
> - Or do I need to reapply EOI?
> 
> - I have my PCC approved and medicals are scheduled for this Saturday.
> 
> Grateful for any inputs. Many thanks, Natasha.


Yeah. You should have added your husband in the EOI. He does not need to stay there. He just needs to make a. Initial entry. See if this help: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...-family-member-how-do-i-update-my-application


Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph

manpan18 said:


> Yeah. You should have added your husband in the EOI. He does not need to stay there. He just needs to make a. Initial entry. See if this help: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...-family-member-how-do-i-update-my-application
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link, brother. 

We haven't yet lodged our visa application. So I'll fill up and scan Form 1022 and 1023 with the changes when I apply for visa. Cheers.


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Experts,

I am planning to launch ACS Skill Assessment for my friend.
What is the current processing time?


----------



## Phattu_tota

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning to launch ACS Skill Assessment for my friend.
> What is the current processing time?


**Wrong thread, brother**

Anyway, it usually takes 2 weeks.


----------



## himanshu469

Hello Friends,

With the help and guidance of the fellow members of the forum, today I have lodged the visa application for 189 subclass and paid the fee. Now I am required to upload the documents for self and spouse.
I have some queries and would request if some experienced members can help address the same:

1. I do not have a birth certificate available with me and for my spouse. while uploading the attachments there is a help link given which says that 'I am required to give an undertaking that my country doesn't issue the same and provide copy of the secondary school examination certificate.' Can anyone please guide on this as my country issues the certificate but at the moment I do not have them so what should I do? Shall I simply upload the secondary school marksheets for both self and spouse. ?

2. I have completed form 80 & 1221 for self and spouse but finding it difficult to edit the last pages where signature has to be done. I am not able to delete the last page and add the scanned page with signature. Can anyone please suggest some help or else I will have to take the printouts of the entire forms and scan the same to create a pdf. ?

3. I have submitted the visa application without health examination? How long does it take to get an appointment in India for health examination once the CO asks us to do it? and how much time would the CO allocate for the health examination ?

I know these are a lot of queries but really need help to sail through this process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> With the help and guidance of the fellow members of the forum, today I have lodged the visa application for 189 subclass and paid the fee. Now I am required to upload the documents for self and spouse.
> I have some queries and would request if some experienced members can help address the same:
> 
> 1. I do not have a birth certificate available with me and for my spouse. while uploading the attachments there is a help link given which says that 'I am required to give an undertaking that my country doesn't issue the same and provide copy of the secondary school examination certificate.' Can anyone please guide on this as my country issues the certificate but at the moment I do not have them so what should I do? Shall I simply upload the secondary school marksheets for both self and spouse. ?


I am not sure but it sounds like you are required to upload them. So, get them. If not in India, then ask someone to get it and then scan and send it to you. You only need the colour scan copy.



> 2. I have completed form 80 & 1221 for self and spouse but finding it difficult to edit the last pages where signature has to be done. I am not able to delete the last page and add the scanned page with signature. Can anyone please suggest some help or else I will have to take the printouts of the entire forms and scan the same to create a pdf. ?


You click print and select page number first to one before the last and save as pdf. Then print it again and only select the last page. Then sign and scan. Then use any online site (google pdf combine) where they combine pdf and then you will have your whole pdf together again.




> 3. I have submitted the visa application without health examination? How long does it take to get an appointment in India for health examination once the CO asks us to do it? and how much time would the CO allocate for the health examination ?
> 
> I know these are a lot of queries but really need help to sail through this process.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do your own medical. If CO had to ask you for your medical, you just wasted 1-3 months for no reason. It is not US Green Card visa where you need to wait for embassy to do your medical. You can do medical and everything before you lodge or at the time of lodge. Go to your immiAccount and generate your Referral Letter with HAP ID. Your application won't be processed till everything is done and CO have them. You can take 6 months to upload and do Medical. Or you can do it today . So, whether CO can start your assessment after 6 months or today it's up to you.

The first post tells you how to do it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has *health examinations* undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount *before* the application is *allocated *for assessment.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## manpan18

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> With the help and guidance of the fellow members of the forum, today I have lodged the visa application for 189 subclass and paid the fee. Now I am required to upload the documents for self and spouse.
> I have some queries and would request if some experienced members can help address the same:
> 
> 1. I do not have a birth certificate available with me and for my spouse. while uploading the attachments there is a help link given which says that 'I am required to give an undertaking that my country doesn't issue the same and provide copy of the secondary school examination certificate.' Can anyone please guide on this as my country issues the certificate but at the moment I do not have them so what should I do? Shall I simply upload the secondary school marksheets for both self and spouse. ?
> 
> 2. I have completed form 80 & 1221 for self and spouse but finding it difficult to edit the last pages where signature has to be done. I am not able to delete the last page and add the scanned page with signature. Can anyone please suggest some help or else I will have to take the printouts of the entire forms and scan the same to create a pdf. ?
> 
> 3. I have submitted the visa application without health examination? How long does it take to get an appointment in India for health examination once the CO asks us to do it? and how much time would the CO allocate for the health examination ?
> 
> I know these are a lot of queries but really need help to sail through this process.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Passport and high school certificate is sufficient. Don't worry. Many of us have not uploaded our birth certificate and the CO has not questioned.

2. There are apps available to split and merge PDFs. Else take a printout and sign and scan. That's what I did.

3. Depends upon your city. In Bangalore we generally get an appointment in 7to 10 days (Fortis). 28 days after CO contact.



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

After how many days CO contacts after lodging the visa?

I have done my PCC but i want to know how many days i would have to do medicals. I believe it will be a direct grant if i submit the medicals before CO contacts.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Gagz said:


> After how many days CO contacts after lodging the visa?
> 
> I have done my PCC but i want to know how many days i would have to do medicals. I believe it will be a direct grant if i submit the medicals before CO contacts.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



There is no fixed time as such. We have cases ranging from 1 week to months ! 85 days is what I heard when i was lodging visa.

You can never be sure of a direct grant but yes, chances are more when you upload all documents, completely and correctly.


----------



## zaback21

Gagz said:


> After how many days CO contacts after lodging the visa?
> 
> I have done my PCC but i want to know how many days i would have to do medicals. I believe it will be a direct grant if i submit the medicals before CO contacts.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you do the medical and preload everything before CO opens your file, then you can get direct grant and never have to hear from CO at all. There is a misconception that it is important to get CO contact, which isn;t true. You are wasting both your time and DIBP's time. If a CO has to open your file once and make a decision, then CO can move on and start processing another application. If CO has to ask you for uploading and completing your application 3 times, you just wasted processing of two more people. DIBP wants you to do complete application.

One guy from India got his grant in 7 days last month after lodging complete application. So, you can get it sooner or may be later in 3-6 months or more, whichever you prefer.


----------



## NP101

4 days this week hopefully everyone gets the GOLDEN email 
Good luck


----------



## Phattu_tota

zaback21 said:


> If you do the medical and preload everything before CO opens your file, then you can get direct grant and never have to hear from CO at all. There is a misconception that it is important to get CO contact, which isn;t true. You are wasting both your time and DIBP's time. If a CO has to open your file once and make a decision, then CO can move on and start processing another application. If CO has to ask you for uploading and completing your application 3 times, you just wasted processing of two more people. DIBP wants you to do complete application.
> 
> One guy from India got his grant in 7 days last month after lodging complete application. So, you can get it sooner or may be later in 3-6 months or more, whichever you prefer.


Totally agree zaback
...and wondering whether that 'one guy' is me


----------



## mianjahangir

zaback21 said:


> If you do the medical and preload everything before CO opens your file, then you can get direct grant and never have to hear from CO at all. There is a misconception that it is important to get CO contact, which isn;t true. You are wasting both your time and DIBP's time. If a CO has to open your file once and make a decision, then CO can move on and start processing another application. If CO has to ask you for uploading and completing your application 3 times, you just wasted processing of two more people. DIBP wants you to do complete application.
> 
> One guy from India got his grant in 7 days last month after lodging complete application. So, you can get it sooner or may be later in 3-6 months or more, whichever you prefer.


Well there is a tradeoff, i tried to do the same but CO wanted additional documents and now its more than a month waiting for CO to have a look on my documents again. I think its better to wait for CO and let them decide what documents they want then do the medical and you will be sure that you are getting the PR within couple of weeks.
So everything does have consequences.


----------



## andreyx108b

Krish29 said:


> If DIBP wants to do emp verification then it doesn't matter whether you claimed points or not.. .acs deducted or not..
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly they don't do verification when you are not claiming points for employment..




There is no a single piece of documented evidence that DIBP verifies employment if no points are claimed against this employment. We can conclude they don't verify such employment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

zaback21 said:


> If you do the medical and preload everything before CO opens your file, then you can get direct grant and never have to hear from CO at all. There is a misconception that it is important to get CO contact, which isn;t true. You are wasting both your time and DIBP's time. If a CO has to open your file once and make a decision, then CO can move on and start processing another application. If CO has to ask you for uploading and completing your application 3 times, you just wasted processing of two more people. DIBP wants you to do complete application.
> 
> One guy from India got his grant in 7 days last month after lodging complete application. So, you can get it sooner or may be later in 3-6 months or more, whichever you prefer.


So I have 1 week to do the medicals.

I am afraid if i dont get the appointment in such short time.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1450913

Hoping so but waiting and waiting and still neither CO has contacted nor any status update nor any information. I am still not sure whether CO has been assigned to my application. Usually i have heard Co gets assigned on 1-2 weeks. uploaded all documents, just Received Acknowledgement of document received on March 15, that's it. Is it mean that Acknowledgement of Document Received means Assignment of CO. In that letter there is mentioned one name with position number, is that the CO? Since then, no any information and no any request and nth. What might have happened guys.


----------



## manpan18

bikesh said:


> Hoping so but waiting and waiting and still neither CO has contacted nor any status update nor any information. I am still not sure whether CO has been assigned to my application. Usually i have heard Co gets assigned on 1-2 weeks. uploaded all documents, just Received Acknowledgement of document received on March 15, that's it. Is it mean that Acknowledgement of Document Received means Assignment of CO. In that letter there is mentioned one name with position number, is that the CO? Since then, no any information and no any request and nth. What might have happened guys.


What's your job code and points?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1450913

Code- 233411, Point 60, no experience claimed. Does Occupation and points effect in the processing time??


----------



## mianjahangir

yep, that is your CO and if i was you, i will consider it as a good news and you can expect a grant soon.


----------



## indergill

mianjahangir said:


> Well there is a tradeoff, i tried to do the same but CO wanted additional documents and now its more than a month waiting for CO to have a look on my documents again. I think its better to wait for CO and let them decide what documents they want then do the medical and you will be sure that you are getting the PR within couple of weeks.
> So everything does have consequences.


Well if you provide enough documentation that usually CO asks like (Proof of employment, marriage) CO won't contact you! It's worth waiting 1-2 weeks and front loading all documents. You can't be 100% sure on anything when it comes to DIBP but 90% of time it's worth doing! What CO asked you ?

Also you can't be sure that you are getting the PR within couple of weeks after co contact! Sometimes it takes months after CO contact, Whereas direct grant comes within a month most of time usually few weeks!


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

Dear All,

We received the visa on 07.04.2017. The complete timelines are below. My spouse is the primary applicant.

I cannot thank you all in the forum for the guidance and help. More importantly the support one gets from the group while waiting for the visa.

Thank you!!

I was wondering if anyone has guidelines for the immediate next steps. Please do share. And to community owners and moderators - Thank you again and let me know which thread to join now for further information to move ahead.

IELTS : 25.05.2016
ACS APPLIED : 13.11.2016
ACS APPROVED : 17.11.2016
EOI APPLIED : 17.11.2016 (65 POINTS)
ITA RECEIVED : 21.12.2016
VISA LODGED : 30.01.2017
MEDICALS : 03.02.2017
CO CONTACT : 13.02.2017 (FOR RELATIONSHIP EVIDENCE)
ADDITIONAL INFO SUBMITTED : 20.02.2017
GRANT : 07.04.2017
IED : 02.02.2018


----------



## verka

Dear Experts

This is regarding medical examination. I spoke to one of the panel physicians recommended by Aus Immigration. They mentioned that they will send across the results to embassy via post. I assumed that they will send across the results online to immigration against our HAP ID. Is this the normal practice, that they send across the results physically via post? Please advise. Also, I asked him specifically that should I come empty stomach, and he mentioned that no you can have your breakfast. Not that I am doubting the doc, but usually the lipid tests are taken early in morning empty stomach.

Please advise.


----------



## manpan18

verka said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> This is regarding medical examination. I spoke to one of the panel physicians recommended by Aus Immigration. They mentioned that they will send across the results to embassy via post. I assumed that they will send across the results online to immigration against our HAP ID. Is this the normal practice, that they send across the results physically via post? Please advise. Also, I asked him specifically that should I come empty stomach, and he mentioned that no you can have your breakfast. Not that I am doubting the doc, but usually the lipid tests are taken early in morning empty stomach.
> 
> Please advise.


Online where available, else by post I assume. No need for going empty stomach. Which country/city?


Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

verka said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> This is regarding medical examination. I spoke to one of the panel physicians recommended by Aus Immigration. They mentioned that they will send across the results to embassy via post. I assumed that they will send across the results online to immigration against our HAP ID. Is this the normal practice, that they send across the results physically via post? Please advise. Also, I asked him specifically that should I come empty stomach, and he mentioned that no you can have your breakfast. Not that I am doubting the doc, but usually the lipid tests are taken early in morning empty stomach.
> 
> Please advise.


1. Medical results are usually uploaded online. Not sure why the physician told you they'll send by post.
2. You don't need to be on empty stomach. You can eat as you do normally.


----------



## verka

manpan18 said:


> Online where available, else by post I assume. No need for going empty stomach. Which country/city?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


country/city - India/Ludhiana


----------



## ravi1913

Hi guys, I have lodged my visa yesterday with all documents, and the status shows 'received' is the status correct? or do I need to submit anywhere on screen, which I couldnt find, please advise
Also Im yet to do the medicals, I can see the referral letter with HAP ID. Medicals scheduled on 19apr, so do I need to do the medicals on my created hap id? is this correct?
Bcoz somewhere in this forum I read, once visa lodged CO will provide the HAP IDs for medical. Please advise.

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

ravi1913 said:


> Hi guys, I have lodged my visa yesterday with all documents, and the status shows 'received' is the status correct? or do I need to submit anywhere on screen, which I couldnt find, please advise
> Also Im yet to do the medicals, I can see the referral letter with HAP ID. Medicals scheduled on 19apr, so do I need to do the medicals on my created hap id? is this correct?
> Bcoz somewhere in this forum I read, once visa lodged CO will provide the HAP IDs for medical. Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


1. Status is correct
2. You should use the HAP ID that's been created.


----------



## ravi1913

amit85 said:


> 1. Status is correct
> 2. You should use the HAP ID that's been created.


Oki thanks bro  

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

So its a slow start to the week. One grant on immi tracker and none here.


----------



## SanBil

Numair16 said:


> So its a slow start to the week. One grant on immi tracker and none here.


I was thinking DIBP will issue faster grants after launch of new processing time page, but NO its still same  .. This wait is so stressful


----------



## indergill

SanBil said:


> I was thinking DIBP will issue faster grants after launch of new processing time page, but NO its still same  .. This wait is so stressful


You claimed points for employment? Your grant seem to be very close :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SanBil

indergill said:


> You claimed points for employment? Your grant seem to be very close :fingerscrossed:


yes 7 years of employment, but no verification from both companies as yet


----------



## rvd

SanBil said:


> I was thinking DIBP will issue faster grants after launch of new processing time page, but NO its still same  .. This wait is so stressful


The new processing times are quite longer than than the earlier SLA. Earlier 90 days was mentioned as normal processing times. Now normal processing times varies between 3 to 6 months for 189 and 3 to 7 months for 190. Earlier applicants DIBP has no problems if applicant calls after 3 months but now applicants are asked to call for status after 6 months for 189 and 7 months for 190.

It is obvious that DIBP has launched new processing times because of the excessive loads they are handling. On the other hand as experts said repeatedly that grants will become less during the end of financial year.

Yeah I can understand that this wait real stress for many still we are left with no option other than waiting after lodging and submitting the required documents.

All the best for everyone.


----------



## rvd

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello everyone...I applied visa on 16 Feb n CO contacted me on 27 feb and i replied back on 28 feb. Now i planning to give them enquiry call just for my satisfaction...anyone can please suggest me the number to call...


Please refer the above post regarding calling DIBP.


----------



## zaback21

Phattu_tota said:


> Totally agree zaback
> ...and wondering whether that 'one guy' is me


I think it might be you. I also saw another guy got it in 7 days too. 29 March - 5 April. And still people don't want to do pre Medical and PCC. 

I did my Medical and PCC in Feb 2017 and hope to use them for July invite. It's like they expect their PR Visa processing to take more than a year and unfortunately for them, it does cos they don't do anything before CO asks.


----------



## zaback21

mianjahangir said:


> Well there is a tradeoff, i tried to do the same but CO wanted additional documents and now its more than a month waiting for CO to have a look on my documents again. I think its better to wait for CO and let them decide what documents they want then do the medical and you will be sure that you are getting the PR within couple of weeks.
> So everything does have consequences.


There is no tradeoff. If you submitted everything then CO wouldn't have to ask. And if in any case it's out of your hand, you are one of the few exceptional cases. DIBP asks people to do *Complete Application*.


----------



## zaback21

Gagz said:


> So I have 1 week to do the medicals.
> 
> I am afraid if i dont get the appointment in such short time.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You don't have 1 week to do the medical, you just have to do it and PCC and forms and everything asap as you can.

I already explained but it's up to you to do whatever you like. You can start scheduling your medical today and do it in a week, or you can wait for CO and then start your medical after 1 month. It's up to you.

The point being *you do everything asap, you get your visa asap.*


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
I am not claiming any points for Work experience. Do I have to upload any docs related to work??
Or just for the stuff I claim points.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> I am not claiming any points for Work experience. Do I have to upload any docs related to work??
> Or just for the stuff I claim points.


No. 

Only the one you claiming points for.


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> No.
> 
> Only the one you claiming points for.


Thanks bro.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Thanks bro.


No problem. How long for US PCC ?


----------



## Gagz

zaback21 said:


> You don't have 1 week to do the medical, you just have to do it and PCC and forms and everything asap as you can.
> 
> I already explained but it's up to you to do whatever you like. You can start scheduling your medical today and do it in a week, or you can wait for CO and then start your medical after 1 month. It's up to you.
> 
> The point being *you do everything asap, you get your visa asap.*


Till now, I was in an impression that HAP ID only gets generated after visa lodge. I will do it asap then and schedule a medical examination.
PCC though was done.


----------



## jasvinder

Hi

I would like to ask about the visa Grant. We have applied Subclass 189. We have lodged visa on 25 Oct 2016 and CO contact on 28 Nov 2016. Information Provided on 19 Dec 2016. Still our status is Assessment in Progress. my partner medical submitted on 2 Feb 2017 due to 603 medical test but that test is also negative & we got the clearance from the Immigration hospital panel. When we can expect the Grant...


----------



## jasvinder

Hi

I would like to ask about the visa Grant. We have applied Subclass 189. We have lodged visa on 25 Oct 2016 and CO contact on 28 Nov 2016. Information Provided on 19 Dec 2016. Still our status is Assessment in Progress. my partner medical submitted on 2 Feb 2017 due to 603 medical test but that test is also negative & we got the clearance from the Immigration hospital panel. When we can expect the Grant...


----------



## sameen

Hi Guys,

I have received the attachment from CO asking for more details. The PDF says:

[SNIP]

Timeframe for response
As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day
it was transmitted.
If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
without the Department taking any further action to obtain the requested information. 

[SNIP]

No timeframe is specified in the PDF!!?


----------



## manpan18

sameen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the attachment from CO asking for more details. The PDF says:
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> Timeframe for response
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day
> it was transmitted.
> If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
> without the Department taking any further action to obtain the requested information.
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> No timeframe is specified in the PDF!!?


When I got it it was mentioned somewhere. 28 days.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

zaback21 said:


> No problem. How long for US PCC ?


Shipped on 15th February (DHL) - Received by FBI on 22nd February
Credit card charged on 7th April
Receive Results - Approximately 30 to 40 days after Credit card been charged. (So hopefully by Second week of May) -According to Myimmitracker.

This was the only thing delaying my grant. What to do? Hopefully, I will get it soon. 

Hope you will get the invite soon man. Until then pour us with your wisdom


----------



## zaback21

Gagz said:


> Till now, I was in an impression that HAP ID only gets generated after visa lodge. I will do it asap then and schedule a medical examination.
> PCC though was done.


You can do it before you lodge visa using *My Health Declarations*.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Shipped on 15th February (DHL) - Received by FBI on 22nd February
> Credit card charged on 7th April
> Receive Results - Approximately 30 to 40 days after Credit card been charged. (So hopefully by Second week of May) -According to Myimmitracker.
> 
> This was the only thing delaying my grant. What to do? Hopefully, I will get it soon.
> 
> Hope you will get the invite soon man. Until then pour us with your wisdom


Well just one more months. Thanks mate !


----------



## zaback21

verka said:


> country/city - India/Ludhiana


There are 3 eMedical clinic in Ludhiana and they all submit medical online. Are they one of these :

*Dr Wahiguru Pal Singh, Dr Harkamal Bagga*
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address

3791/3A, Jagjit Nagar
Pakhowal Road
Ludhiana 141 001

*Satguru Partap Singh (SPS) Apollo Hospital*
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address

Sherpur Chowk G.T. Road
Ludhiana 
Punjab 141003

*Super X-ray Clinic*
Summary
Radiology examinations
Street address

2353/2 Krishna Nagar
Ferozepur Road
(near Aarti Cinema)
Ludhiana 14101

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


----------



## melrin

Hello All,

I have received the 189. I am primary and my husband and son are 189 dependent.

My husband is planning to travel before me in May/June. Is it possible or the primary needs to enter first. Kindly let me know. it is urgent.

Appreciate your input

Thanks


----------



## muhsoh

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received the visa on 07.04.2017. The complete timelines are below. My spouse is the primary applicant.
> 
> I cannot thank you all in the forum for the guidance and help. More importantly the support one gets from the group while waiting for the visa.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has guidelines for the immediate next steps. Please do share. And to community owners and moderators - Thank you again and let me know which thread to join now for further information to move ahead.
> 
> IELTS : 25.05.2016
> ACS APPLIED : 13.11.2016
> ACS APPROVED : 17.11.2016
> EOI APPLIED : 17.11.2016 (65 POINTS)
> ITA RECEIVED : 21.12.2016
> VISA LODGED : 30.01.2017
> MEDICALS : 03.02.2017
> CO CONTACT : 13.02.2017 (FOR RELATIONSHIP EVIDENCE)
> ADDITIONAL INFO SUBMITTED : 20.02.2017
> GRANT : 07.04.2017
> IED : 02.02.2018



Congratulations mate... All the best for future..


----------



## gibinwilly

153 days after lodging the visa....88 days since last CO contact....Status is still " Assessment in Progress" ......


----------



## lqs_aus

melrin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received the 189. I am primary and my husband and son are 189 dependent.
> 
> My husband is planning to travel before me in May/June. Is it possible or the primary needs to enter first. Kindly let me know. it is urgent.
> 
> Appreciate your input
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations... 

Someone in the forum has mentioned earlier that there is no such rule that dependents cannot enter before primary applicants unless until specified on the grant letter.

you can check following threads it might be helpful:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...older-travel-first-before-main-applicant.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pplicant-travel-before-primary-applicant.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-go-australia-before-primary-applicant.html


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> You can do it before you lodge visa using *My Health Declarations*.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


Hi Zaback21,

I am cautious medical appointments take a lot of time in London therefore just created an account in immiAccount and started a new application to understand the process better.

I am being asked the Visa subclass, does it matter if I choose or 189 or 190 ? 
I am not there yet PR wise. Is also asking if I have lodged my visa application, I haven't so I can choose No I believe.

Will the same login allow me to submit my wife's details or another login has to be created for her ?

PR wise I am still awaiting my ACS results, hopefully should receive this week.

Thanks.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> I am cautious medical appointments take a lot of time in London therefore just created an account in immiAccount and started a new application to understand the process better.
> 
> I am being asked the Visa subclass, does it matter if I choose or 189 or 190 ?
> I am not there yet PR wise. Is also asking if I have lodged my visa application, I haven't so I can choose No I believe.
> 
> Will the same login allow me to submit my wife's details or another login has to be created for her ?
> 
> PR wise I am still awaiting my ACS results, hopefully should receive this week.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Well you can choose 189, they are both same anyway, make sure you choose full medical. I think you can add your wife and in kids once you move forward in the same application. Yes, you choose No for I haven't lodged application yet.

You can do the Medical now, or can do after you are about to get invite. I would say lodge EOI first, and since most ACS occupation is/will finish 12 April, do Medical close to June 30.

In any case, you can complete My Health Declaration now. Get the Referral letter a day or two before you do Medical.

Also, if you are planning to visit India soon, may be you can do the Medical there as then you might save a lot of money as Medical in UK can be very expensive.


----------



## taylorman

Hey 

I got a quick question.

I've observed most people who are applying with a spouse are getting their grants in a short time, some within 2 months!

Could it be possible that I'm not getting mine because I applied as a single guy??? 

It's been more than 6 months now since I lodged my application and still no response even after trying to contact my CO.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Well you can choose 189, they are both same anyway, make sure you choose full medical. I think you can add your wife and in kids once you move forward in the same application. Yes, you choose No for I haven't lodged application yet.
> 
> You can do the Medical now, or can do after you are about to get invite. I would say lodge EOI first, and since most ACS occupation is/will finish 12 April, do Medical close to June 30.
> 
> In any case, you can complete My Health Declaration now. Get the Referral letter a day or two before you do Medical.
> 
> Also, if you are planning to visit India soon, may be you can do the Medical there as then you might save a lot of money as Medical in UK can be very expensive.


Fair enough, will hold fire then.
Will make a move after EOI initiation. 

Unfortunately I am not going to India anytime soon, got to pay the exorbitant amount 

Thanks


----------



## zaback21

taylorman said:


> Hey
> 
> I got a quick question.
> 
> I've observed most people who are applying with a spouse are getting their grants in a short time, some within 2 months!
> 
> Could it be possible that I'm not getting mine because I applied as a single guy???
> 
> It's been more than 6 months now since I lodged my application and still no response even after trying to contact my CO.


Single guys get grant in 7 days - 2 of them from India got it last month. Married application usually takes longer. 

The issues with your case could be: 

1. You didn't submit complete application, and once you get CO contact, it can take 3-6 months for reply or processing. Hence it is better to avoid CO contact and preload everything.

2. UAE being a Muslim country is one of the high risk countries and hence the vetting and verification will take long time than others. I have seen Syria and Iran takes 2 years +. One guy from Iran been waiting 1.5 years + just for a CO Contact.


----------



## verka

Hey, Thanks for this ... I phoned them today and asked specifically that if they send it online or via post, which now they have confirmed that they do it online.

Could you please clarify few more doubts:

1. When I view my application through my IMI account, the pdf which gets generated in the link (view application form), there under employment history section is a question that does applicant wants to claim points for this job. I had put Yes against it while filling the form, but in this pdf it is blank.... Don't know why its like that. Although someone replied on this forum that these bugs are normal, but is it fine?

2. I sent a stat declaration for one of my employment during my ACS assessment. So is it fine to upload that stat declaration under employment experience as one of the docs as well. I shall also upload ITR, payslips, promotion letters along with them as well.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21

verka said:


> Hey, Thanks for this ... I phoned them today and asked specifically that if they send it online or via post, which now they have confirmed that they do it online.
> 
> Could you please clarify few more doubts:
> 
> 1. When I view my application through my IMI account, the pdf which gets generated in the link (view application form), there under employment history section is a question that does applicant wants to claim points for this job. I had put Yes against it while filling the form, but in this pdf it is blank.... Don't know why its like that. Although someone replied on this forum that these bugs are normal, but is it fine?
> 
> 2. I sent a stat declaration for one of my employment during my ACS assessment. So is it fine to upload that stat declaration under employment experience as one of the docs as well. I shall also upload ITR, payslips, promotion letters along with them as well.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


I am not too familiar with visa lodge process. Better ask others.


----------



## mohsin1947

Dear Members

Can someone guide/predict regarding possible grant time with the below information. I know no one can be sure but just need a rough idea based on you guys previous observations.

ANZCO Code : 263311
AGE: 30 ; IELTS : 10 ; Exp : 5 ; Education : 15
IELTS : 24.09.2016 ( R:8 , W:7 , L:8.5 ; S:7 )
EA APPLIED : 26.12.2016
EA APPROVED (Skill Assessment): 02.02.2017
EA APPLIED (Relevant Skill Assessment) : 02.02.2017
EOI APPLIED : 05.02.2017 (60 POINTS)
ITA RECEIVED : 15.02.2017
EA APPROVED (Relevant Skill Assessment 4 Years): 16.02.2017
VISA LODGED : 22.02.2017 (Medical and PCC Frontloaded)
CO CONTACT : 07.03.2017 (FOR Polio Certificates for me and my wife)
ADDITIONAL INFO SUBMITTED : 08.03.2017
Status : Assessment in Progress 
*GRANT : ??????*

Please note that no Employment verification has been done yet.

Waiting for your valuable inputs.

BR


----------



## Gagz

zaback21 said:


> You can do it before you lodge visa using *My Health Declarations*.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


Well i contacted my mara agent and he failed to understand that there is such thing as direct grant. Rather he told me that there is a defined system and process wherein CO contacts and asks whatever is required. He then yelled at me that dont create mess of your case by doing everything in haste.

I was not really active in expat forum otherwise i would have done this process by myself.

Anyways I dont have the option now but to wait.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

mohsin1947 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Can someone guide/predict regarding possible grant time with the below information. I know no one can be sure but just need a rough idea based on you guys previous observations.
> 
> ANZCO Code : 263311
> AGE: 30 ; IELTS : 10 ; Exp : 5 ; Education : 15
> IELTS : 24.09.2016 ( R:8 , W:7 , L:8.5 ; S:7 )
> EA APPLIED : 26.12.2016
> EA APPROVED (Skill Assessment): 02.02.2017
> EA APPLIED (Relevant Skill Assessment) : 02.02.2017
> EOI APPLIED : 05.02.2017 (60 POINTS)
> ITA RECEIVED : 15.02.2017
> EA APPROVED (Relevant Skill Assessment 4 Years): 16.02.2017
> VISA LODGED : 22.02.2017 (Medical and PCC Frontloaded)
> CO CONTACT : 07.03.2017 (FOR Polio Certificates for me and my wife)
> ADDITIONAL INFO SUBMITTED : 08.03.2017
> Status : Assessment in Progress
> *GRANT : ??????*
> 
> Please note that no Employment verification has been done yet.
> 
> Waiting for your valuable inputs.
> 
> BR


Usually complete applications can get in 7-30 days. But assuming you are now done with complete applications, you may need to wait 3-12 months+. But that's just my opinion.

Pakistan is one of the high risk countries and it usually goes through extensive vetting.


----------



## zaback21

Gagz said:


> Well i contacted my mara agent and he failed to understand that there is such thing as direct grant. Rather he told me that there is a defined system and process wherein CO contacts and asks whatever is required. He then yelled at me that dont create mess of your case by doing everything in haste.
> 
> I was not really active in expat forum otherwise i would have done this process by myself.
> 
> Anyways I dont have the option now but to wait.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Wow, the knowledge of your MARA agent and then yelling at the customer who is paying. If you can afford, do it by yourself from now on. Go talk to him and apply by yourself. You haven't lodged the visa yet, so create ImmiAccount and get your Credit Card ready or use one of the ICC Travel Card I think that works in India (search expatforum for that thread).

There is one guy whose agent was very rude, left the country for almost 2 months and only applied 20 minutes before expiry( on 60th day). And then he vanished again. He is not sure if his agent paid the Visa fee cos he didn't send him the receipt but a bad screenshot.

And I think you already know the guy who missed out on invite cos MARA agent couldn't type the name right.

Do it yourself rather than those rude agents. You will have your life in your own hand.

Edit: Your application will be very simple as medical, PTE Result, PCC, Form 80 $ 12221, and EA MSA assessment letter. No work verification or stuff, so you don't need him.


----------



## Gagz

zaback21 said:


> Wow, the knowledge of your MARA agent and then yelling at the customer who is paying. If you can afford, do it by yourself from now on. Go talk to him and apply by yourself. You haven't lodged the visa yet, so create ImmiAccount and get your Credit Card ready oruse one of the ICC Travel Card I think that works in India (search expatforum for that thread).
> 
> There is one guy whose agent was very ruse, left the country for almost 2 months and only applied 20 minutes before expiry( on 60th day). And then he vanished again.
> 
> And I think you already know the guy who missed out cos MARA agent couldn't type the name right.
> 
> Do it yourself rather than those rude agents. You will have your life in your hand.


Thanks man.

I am going to his office tomorrow. This time with some DIBP links to prove that there is such thing as direct grant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Gagz said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I am going to his office tomorrow. This time with some DIBP links to prove that there is such thing as direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ya some agents get really annoyed when you share any updates with them which you learn from other sources. They cant accept the fact that you know more than them at times.

I also have an agent but I try to correct him wherever I can. You also don't want him to ruin your case in anyway considering he has all our login details.

Agents are complacent is what I have seen, unfortunately we are 1 of the many clients !


----------



## Gagz

rahagarw said:


> Ya some agents get really annoyed when you share any updates with them which you learn from other sources. They cant accept the fact that you know more than them at times.
> 
> I also have an agent but I try to correct him wherever I can. You also don't want him to ruin your case in anyway considering he has all our login details.
> 
> Agents are complacent is what I have seen, unfortunately we are 1 of the many clients !


Right.

From what i have experienced, they are making so much money just by filling some forms which anyone can do.

I met an agent during my agent search who told me that since he is mara he has internal connections with the dibp and can tweak the process. I actually was swayed by it.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Guys for my wife's English competency, I have her Bachelor's degree certificate which has a field for 'medium of education'. That has been answered as English.

Will this suffice ? We aren't securing any points for spouse.

Unfortunately my wife did her graduation through correspondence so getting a letter from her Uni isn't possible. We have both the consolidated mark sheet (English was anyway a mandatory subject) and degree certificate. 

please advise.


----------



## Numair16

mohsin1947 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Can someone guide/predict regarding possible grant time with the below information. I know no one can be sure but just need a rough idea based on you guys previous observations.
> 
> ANZCO Code : 263311
> AGE: 30 ; IELTS : 10 ; Exp : 5 ; Education : 15
> IELTS : 24.09.2016 ( R:8 , W:7 , L:8.5 ; S:7 )
> EA APPLIED : 26.12.2016
> EA APPROVED (Skill Assessment): 02.02.2017
> EA APPLIED (Relevant Skill Assessment) : 02.02.2017
> EOI APPLIED : 05.02.2017 (60 POINTS)
> ITA RECEIVED : 15.02.2017
> EA APPROVED (Relevant Skill Assessment 4 Years): 16.02.2017
> VISA LODGED : 22.02.2017 (Medical and PCC Frontloaded)
> CO CONTACT : 07.03.2017 (FOR Polio Certificates for me and my wife)
> ADDITIONAL INFO SUBMITTED : 08.03.2017
> Status : Assessment in Progress
> *GRANT : ??????*
> 
> Please note that no Employment verification has been done yet.
> 
> Waiting for your valuable inputs.
> 
> BR


As per DIBP they finalize 75% of the applications within 4 months and 90% of applications within 6 months. This is the guideline you should. Based on my experience after observing a lot of cases over the past 2 months you should get a grant maximum by mid of may. Lets hope for the best 

Cheers.


----------



## ashvi

Hello All,

I had a query regarding Health Examination. My Visa application shows the below status.
"Health clearance provided – no action required.
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized."

Does this mean , that the medical reports have been uploaded by the hospital?


----------



## mohsin1947

Numair16 said:


> As per DIBP they finalize 75% of the applications within 4 months and 90% of applications within 6 months. This is the guideline you should. Based on my experience after observing a lot of cases over the past 2 months you should get a grant maximum by mid of may. Lets hope for the best
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Numair..

I am also an expat in KSA. Is it possible to get in touch ? I am not sure how to share contact details on this forum.

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Gagz said:


> Right.
> 
> From what i have experienced, they are making so much money just by filling some forms which anyone can do.
> 
> I met an agent during my agent search who told me that since he is mara he has internal connections with the dibp and can tweak the process. I actually was swayed by it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


haha... well just be very proactive but also dont let him mess your case.

Good luck


----------



## ashvi

Hello All,

I had a query regarding Health Examination. My Visa application shows the below status.
"Health clearance provided – no action required.
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized."

Does this mean , that the medical reports have been uploaded by the hospital?


----------



## ramvijay

ashvi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had a query regarding Health Examination. My Visa application shows the below status.
> "Health clearance provided – no action required.
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized."
> 
> Does this mean , that the medical reports have been uploaded by the hospital?


Yeah.. Health reports were uploaded and No Actions Required against it. That means *everything is clear in your health report*


----------



## ashvi

ramvijay said:


> Yeah.. Health reports were uploaded and No Actions Required against it. That means *everything is clear in your health report*


Thank you Ramvijay.


----------



## lauralnk

How can you tell which is the team handling your case and the CO details?


----------



## learner

Hi All 
Today , At 11 AM I have received the grant for myself and my family . I know these messages provide hope to the ones waiting with similar timelines .Since I looked forward to such messages from others , I am happy to share this one with you . 
I also know that for a few cases who have been waiting longer than most in here , this is kinda weird . I will Not repeat same cliche words "Be Patient", But I sincerely hope the people waiting for long get the grants quickly(As the waiting is toughest for them) . Also , The seniors who responds to queries here , I appreciate your ethics and selfless service you provide here . 

Thank you


----------



## ashvi

learner said:


> Hi All
> Today , At 11 AM I have received the grant for myself and my family . I know these messages provide hope to the ones waiting with similar timelines .Since I looked forward to such messages from others , I am happy to share this one with you .
> I also know that for a few cases who have been waiting longer than most in here , this is kinda weird . I will Not repeat same cliche words "Be Patient", But I sincerely hope the people waiting for long get the grants quickly(As the waiting is toughest for them) . Also , The seniors who responds to queries here , I appreciate your ethics and selfless service you provide here .
> 
> Thank you


Many congratulations. All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## Gop

learner said:


> Hi All
> Today , At 11 AM I have received the grant for myself and my family . I know these messages provide hope to the ones waiting with similar timelines .Since I looked forward to such messages from others , I am happy to share this one with you .
> I also know that for a few cases who have been waiting longer than most in here , this is kinda weird . I will Not repeat same cliche words "Be Patient", But I sincerely hope the people waiting for long get the grants quickly(As the waiting is toughest for them) . Also , The seniors who responds to queries here , I appreciate your ethics and selfless service you provide here .
> 
> Thank you


Congratulation.. all the best.. mine is sort of similar timelines.. messages like this, definitely gives hope that our waits are gonna end soon


----------



## vikaschandra

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We received the visa on 07.04.2017. The complete timelines are below. My spouse is the primary applicant.
> 
> I cannot thank you all in the forum for the guidance and help. More importantly the support one gets from the group while waiting for the visa.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has guidelines for the immediate next steps. Please do share. And to community owners and moderators - Thank you again and let me know which thread to join now for further information to move ahead.
> 
> IELTS : 25.05.2016
> ACS APPLIED : 13.11.2016
> ACS APPROVED : 17.11.2016
> EOI APPLIED : 17.11.2016 (65 POINTS)
> ITA RECEIVED : 21.12.2016
> VISA LODGED : 30.01.2017
> MEDICALS : 03.02.2017
> CO CONTACT : 13.02.2017 (FOR RELATIONSHIP EVIDENCE)
> ADDITIONAL INFO SUBMITTED : 20.02.2017
> GRANT : 07.04.2017
> IED : 02.02.2018


Congratulations


----------



## shaymu0829

guys, what are the chances for Mechanical engineer quota will be fully filled for first round of April (12th). 

there are 38 invites left for Mechanical stream and it have been dispatched for 34 invites following 4 rounds. I am hoping that 4 invites will be left for second April round (26th) cause I will have 70 points by then.


----------



## zaback21

shaymu0829 said:


> guys, what are the chances for Mechanical engineer quota will be fully filled for first round of April (12th).
> 
> there are 38 invites left for Mechanical stream and it have been dispatched for 34 invites following 4 rounds. I am hoping that 4 invites will be left for second April round (26th) cause I will have 70 points by then.


It most likely won't be filled since 34 is already the double invite. But anything can happen.


----------



## ramvijay

learner said:


> Hi All
> Today , At 11 AM I have received the grant for myself and my family . I know these messages provide hope to the ones waiting with similar timelines .Since I looked forward to such messages from others , I am happy to share this one with you .
> I also know that for a few cases who have been waiting longer than most in here , this is kinda weird . I will Not repeat same cliche words "Be Patient", But I sincerely hope the people waiting for long get the grants quickly(As the waiting is toughest for them) . Also , The seniors who responds to queries here , I appreciate your ethics and selfless service you provide here .
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations buddy. All the best for your future:tea:


----------



## reubensmummy

Lodged EOI for general electrician today 60points.
When should I expect invite? Don't know where to look to get this information to have an idea?

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

After lodging the visa, I tried to send the pte score card from pearson site to DIBP, but it says 'Report already sent'
So I think we can send the report only once thr pearson site, is this correct? or am I missing anything and should try to resend

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

When uploading the docs to the Subclass 189 application, the total size of all the documents should be 5 MB or is it just that one file can be 5MB?


----------



## ravi1913

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> When uploading the docs to the Subclass 189 application, the total size of all the documents should be 5 MB or is it just that one file can be 5MB?


Limit is 60 documents per applicant (60 for main applicant, 60 for spouse)
And size of each document should not exceed 5mb

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shesank

*189 Visa*

Hi Guys,

Anyone submitted for 189 Visa and got grant in 2017 ?


Sank

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : *261111 *ICT Business Analyst
Points : *70*
PTE-A : *L/R/S/W: 88/85/84/90*
Submitted ACS : *01/03/2017*
ACS Positive: *09/03/2017*
EOI Submitted: *13/03/2017*
ITA: *15/03/2017*
Application Lodged: *18/03/2017*
Request for Medical: *27/03/2017*
Submitted Medical: *10/04/2017*
Visa Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Shesank said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone submitted for 189 Visa and got grant in 2017 ?
> 
> 
> Sank
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : *261111 *ICT Business Analyst
> Points : *70*
> PTE-A : *L/R/S/W: 88/85/84/90*
> Submitted ACS : *01/03/2017*
> ACS Positive: *09/03/2017*
> EOI Submitted: *13/03/2017*
> ITA: *15/03/2017*
> Application Lodged: *18/03/2017*
> Request for Medical: *27/03/2017*
> Submitted Medical: *10/04/2017*
> Visa Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Wow your time line is surreal. Well done !! 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## joy_87

Hi All,

I got invited for 189(System Analyst) on March 15th and applied for PR on April. Surprisingly got grant on April 10th directly I had completed my PCC and medicals before applying PR. Thanks for all your support!! I would be more than glad to support fellow PR applicants with queries  Good Luck all


----------



## joy_87

Hi,

Submitted on April 1st and got grant on 10th April



Shesank said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone submitted for 189 Visa and got grant in 2017 ?
> 
> 
> Sank
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : *261111 *ICT Business Analyst
> Points : *70*
> PTE-A : *L/R/S/W: 88/85/84/90*
> Submitted ACS : *01/03/2017*
> ACS Positive: *09/03/2017*
> EOI Submitted: *13/03/2017*
> ITA: *15/03/2017*
> Application Lodged: *18/03/2017*
> Request for Medical: *27/03/2017*
> Submitted Medical: *10/04/2017*
> Visa Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invited for 189(System Analyst) on March 15th and applied for PR on April. Surprisingly got grant on April 10th directly I had completed my PCC and medicals before applying PR. Thanks for all your support!! I would be more than glad to support fellow PR applicants with queries  Good Luck all


Congrats ! It's not surprising, it's natural. Hence people should do Complete Application. Another example of PR in 9 days.


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> Wow your time line is surreal. Well done !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Except he failed to do medical before lodge or at the time of lodge. Else he would have got his grant on 27 March, it would have been much cooler !


----------



## Rahul_UK183

joy_87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Submitted on April 1st and got grant on 10th April


Maybe a daft question, but you submit form 80 and / or form 1221 ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Except he failed to do medical before lodge or at the time of lodge. Else he would have got his grant on 27 March, it would have been much cooler !


True..but CO reverting in 2 weeks is equally commendable !! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

rahagarw said:


> True..but CO reverting in 2 weeks is equally commendable !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Well CO does revert in two weeks. This is the 4th I have seen in the last 15 days.

And two of my friend got it in 12-15 days in March. First contact happens quick and that's when you should get your grant. If you fail, then it's going to be longer and longer. Hence, some people have to wait 3 months just for a CO contact.


----------



## andreyx108b

zaback21 said:


> Single guys get grant in 7 days - 2 of them from India got it last month. Married application usually takes longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The issues with your case could be:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You didn't submit complete application, and once you get CO contact, it can take 3-6 months for reply or processing. Hence it is better to avoid CO contact and preload everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. UAE being a Muslim country is one of the high risk countries and hence the vetting and verification will take long time than others. I have seen Syria and Iran takes 2 years +. One guy from Iran been waiting 1.5 years + just for a CO Contact.




There is no such criteria as muslim non-muslim, there are high-risk and low risk countries, and UAE is high-risk  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> When uploading the docs to the Subclass 189 application, the total size of all the documents should be 5 MB or is it just that one file can be 5MB?




One file.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvo

Pls, let some1 help me to answer this: 

I will be 32 next month, I ve HND in Computer Engineering Technology with 8.5 years of experience (I haven't written PTE).

Pls how many points will ACS award me with the aforementioned if I want to apply for Computer System and Network Engineer?


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

New day. New grants. I pray many get it...


----------



## mianjahangir

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> New day. New grants. I pray many get it...


totally agreed, lets hope some of us get it today  now that easter is approaching one hopes that we get it before easter. I wish we all get it today. Atleast the ones who applied in FEB and before.


----------



## Nikhath

Hi All, 
Glad to share the news that I got my grant today with God's grace. 
EOI date : 18-Feb-2017
Invitation received: 29-Mar-2017
Visa lodged : 01-Apr-2017
Grant Date: 11-Apr-2017
Anzco : 261311
Points: 65
Thanks to all for helping throughout the journey and sharing their experiences that had been immensely helpful.
Cant be any better timing for me for the grant as my baby is due next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill

Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to share the news that I got my grant today with God's grace.
> EOI date : 18-Feb-2017
> Invitation received: 29-Mar-2017
> Visa lodged : 01-Apr-2017
> Grant Date: 11-Apr-2017
> Anzco : 261311
> Points: 65
> Thanks to all for helping throughout the journey and sharing their experiences that had been immensely helpful.
> Cant be any better timing for me for the grant as my baby is due next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

I have applied lodged my visa appln on the 3rd of April. The application is still in the received status. Currently I am out of my country (mobile number not reachable) for a couple of weeks. Do I need to inform DIPB about it?


----------



## vikaskamboj

For those heading to Australia, a few suggestions for DL:

As many of you know, we need an IDLV document from Indian consulate in Australia to apply for Australian DL, and we need a confirmation letter (NOC) from licensing authority (get it before leaving India) to apply for this IDLV.

Now a few suggestions to avoid spending extra:

1. Get print outs of your IDLV form and other required documents from outside, preferably a library as they charge only 20 cents per print if you have them in pen drive in pdf format.
DON'T GET PRINT OUT FROM THE SHOP JUST OUTSIDE VFS at 189 Kent Street in Sydney. They charge $5 to use computer and $1 per page for printout.

2. If you choose for sms service in your application, you will be charged approx $2.89 extra. So it's your call

3. BRING one 2inchX2inch photograph from India, it will cost you at least $15 in vfs center. You will need this to apply for IDLV.

4. Get IDLV ASAP once you arrive here as you have to put your license with vfs for at least one week.

5. IDLV costs you $55.55 excluding sms, photo and printouts.

6. DON'T FORGET to bring copy of your license and passport as it's required there.

Please copy this post and share in other threads and with those planning same.

Wish you a good day


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

Oh !! Great News !! Double Dhamka !!
Congratz bro !!



Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to share the news that I got my grant today with God's grace.
> EOI date : 18-Feb-2017
> Invitation received: 29-Mar-2017
> Visa lodged : 01-Apr-2017
> Grant Date: 11-Apr-2017
> Anzco : 261311
> Points: 65
> Thanks to all for helping throughout the journey and sharing their experiences that had been immensely helpful.
> Cant be any better timing for me for the grant as my baby is due next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuRa

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invited for 189(System Analyst) on March 15th and applied for PR on April. Surprisingly got grant on April 10th directly I had completed my PCC and medicals before applying PR. Thanks for all your support!! I would be more than glad to support fellow PR applicants with queries  Good Luck all


Hello Joy, could you please clarify , before how many days of lodging EOI can we have our PCC and medicals ready ?.


----------



## NuRa

Seniors,
I have applied for EA skill assessment and waiting for the outcome .I have a doubt regarding PCC . I had stayed in Saudi Arabia for 10 months (last year) . Will I be asked for a PCC from Saudi Arabia too ?.


----------



## sharmison

Hasiths said:


> Shipped on 15th February (DHL) - Received by FBI on 22nd February
> Credit card charged on 7th April
> Receive Results - Approximately 30 to 40 days after Credit card been charged. (So hopefully by Second week of May) -According to Myimmitracker.
> 
> This was the only thing delaying my grant. What to do? Hopefully, I will get it soon.
> 
> Hope you will get the invite soon man. Until then pour us with your wisdom


My Case was, FBI received on 2nd Nov 2016, credit card charged on 15 dec 2016.
I received the results - 22 Jan 2017


----------



## natasha.joseph

Hello experts - do Indian citizens applying for 189 visa need to submit polio certificates besides the medical tests? Or will that be part of medicals? Many thanks.


----------



## sharmison

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello experts - do Indian citizens applying for 189 visa need to submit polio certificates besides the medical tests? Or will that be part of medicals? Many thanks.


No Natasha, Indian citizen do not need to send polio vaccination record.
Its mentioned somewhere on the immiaccount.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello experts - do Indian citizens applying for 189 visa need to submit polio certificates besides the medical tests? Or will that be part of medicals? Many thanks.



If CO requires yes, if not it's not required and medical report will do.


All the best!!!!lane:


----------



## manpan18

NuRa said:


> Seniors,
> I have applied for EA skill assessment and waiting for the outcome .I have a doubt regarding PCC . I had stayed in Saudi Arabia for 10 months (last year) . Will I be asked for a PCC from Saudi Arabia too ?.


You might be asked. It's less than one year but it depends on the CO.


----------



## manpan18

Nikhath said:


> Hi All,
> Glad to share the news that I got my grant today with God's grace.
> EOI date : 18-Feb-2017
> Invitation received: 29-Mar-2017
> Visa lodged : 01-Apr-2017
> Grant Date: 11-Apr-2017
> Anzco : 261311
> Points: 65
> Thanks to all for helping throughout the journey and sharing their experiences that had been immensely helpful.
> Cant be any better timing for me for the grant as my baby is due next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## manpan18

pvo said:


> Pls, let some1 help me to answer this:
> 
> I will be 32 next month, I ve HND in Computer Engineering Technology with 8.5 years of experience (I haven't written PTE).
> 
> Pls how many points will ACS award me with the aforementioned if I want to apply for Computer System and Network Engineer?


ACS assessment/points are related to work experience. It has nothing to do with your age. Your age will matter when you get an invite and the date you apply. In the current situation (you have not submitted your EOI) you can calculate based on the fact that you will be 32+.
ACS may deduct 2 to 4 years based on your subjects in your course. For 263111 they generally deduct 4 years as there is rarely a graduation/PG course that makes you a network expert.


----------



## manpan18

rahagarw said:


> True..but CO reverting in 2 weeks is equally commendable !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yup. I hope I have the same CO.


----------



## Sami00

Hey guys, 
I recently saw that most of the engineering professions in SOL have been flagged. What's the deal with that? Is there a chance they might be blacklisted next season or what?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Sami00 said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently saw that most of the engineering professions in SOL have been flagged. What's the deal with that? Is there a chance they might be blacklisted next season or what?



Can you please share the SOL list????


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sreeneshkamath said:


> Can you please share the SOL list????


This is the list what i have handy!!!!

Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 –17
ANZSCO Code

Occupation

133513
Production Manager (Mining)
221111
Accountant (General)
221112
Management Accountant
221113
Taxation Accountant
224111
Actuary
224511
Land Economist
224512
Valuer
231212
Ship’s Engineer
231213
Ship’s Master
231214
Ship’s Officer
232212
Surveyor
232213
Cartographer
232214
Other Spatial Scientist
233111
Chemical Engineer
233211
Civil Engineer
233212
Geotechnical Engineer
233213
Quantity Surveyor
233214
Structural Engineer
233215
Transport Engineer
233411
Electronics Engineer
233511
Industrial Engineer
233512
Mechanical Engineer
233513
Production or Plant Engineer
233911
Aeronautical Engineer
233912
Agricultural Engineer
233913
Biomedical Engineer
233914
Engineering Technologist
233915
Environmental Engineer
233916
Naval Architect
234611
Medical Laboratory Scientist
234711
Veterinarian
251211
Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
251212
Medical Radiation Therapist
252411
Occupational Therapist
262611
Podiatrist
252712
Speech Pathologist
253111
General Practitioner
253211
Anaesthetist
253312
Cardiologist
253315
Endocrinologist
253316
Gastroenterologist
253317
Intensive Care Specialist
253321
Paediatrician
253913
Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
253999
Medical Practitioners nec
271111
Barrister
271311
Solicitor
272314
Psychotherapist
272399
Psychologists nec
351311
Chef*
399111
Boat Builder and Repairer
399112
Shipwright


----------



## Sami00

sreeneshkamath said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share the SOL list????
> 
> 
> 
> This is the list what i have handy!!!!
> 
> Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 ?17
> ANZSCO Code
> 
> Occupation
> 
> 133513
> Production Manager (Mining)
> 221111
> Accountant (General)
> 221112
> Management Accountant
> 221113
> Taxation Accountant
> 224111
> Actuary
> 224511
> Land Economist
> 224512
> Valuer
> 231212
> Ship?s Engineer
> 231213
> Ship?s Master
> 231214
> Ship?s Officer
> 232212
> Surveyor
> 232213
> Cartographer
> 232214
> Other Spatial Scientist
> 233111
> Chemical Engineer
> 233211
> Civil Engineer
> 233212
> Geotechnical Engineer
> 233213
> Quantity Surveyor
> 233214
> Structural Engineer
> 233215
> Transport Engineer
> 233411
> Electronics Engineer
> 233511
> Industrial Engineer
> 233512
> Mechanical Engineer
> 233513
> Production or Plant Engineer
> 233911
> Aeronautical Engineer
> 233912
> Agricultural Engineer
> 233913
> Biomedical Engineer
> 233914
> Engineering Technologist
> 233915
> Environmental Engineer
> 233916
> Naval Architect
> 234611
> Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 234711
> Veterinarian
> 251211
> Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
> 251212
> Medical Radiation Therapist
> 252411
> Occupational Therapist
> 262611
> Podiatrist
> 252712
> Speech Pathologist
> 253111
> General Practitioner
> 253211
> Anaesthetist
> 253312
> Cardiologist
> 253315
> Endocrinologist
> 253316
> Gastroenterologist
> 253317
> Intensive Care Specialist
> 253321
> Paediatrician
> 253913
> Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
> 253999
> Medical Practitioners nec
> 271111
> Barrister
> 271311
> Solicitor
> 272314
> Psychotherapist
> 272399
> Psychologists nec
> 351311
> Chef*
> 399111
> Boat Builder and Repairer
> 399112
> Shipwright
Click to expand...

So what happens to the occupation holders if they want to apply for 189?


----------



## vikas415

Is it mandatory to fill form 80 and/or form 1221 along with other documents while lodging the visa application?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Sami00 said:


> So what happens to the occupation holders if they want to apply for 189?


You need to do it right away, these wont be available for 189 from July 2017!!!!


----------



## manpan18

vikas415 said:


> Is it mandatory to fill form 80 and/or form 1221 along with other documents while lodging the visa application?


Not mandatory but advisable if you are aiming for direct grant. If you don't upload those and the CO is happy with the details in the online application and the uploaded documents he will process the application without these forms. If not then he will ask for them. These forms are for character assessment and it gives them a clear picture of your personal and professional background. Some details in the forms are not required in the online application, e.g., your mother, father, siblings, address history etc.
I am of the opinion that these forms are looked at in the very end, if the CO has some query in his mind about the applicants' (who are 18+) personal/professional history.


----------



## taylorman

Sami00 said:


> So what happens to the occupation holders if they want to apply for 189?


What happens to those people who applied before July 2017? (Like me)


----------



## sreeneshkamath

taylorman said:


> What happens to those people who applied before July 2017? (Like me)


You should get through buddy!!!! as you have already applied you will be there in the pool. it only effect for those who wants to do it now.


----------



## pkk0574

In the health declaration form, what should be the answer for the question regarding intention to apply for permanent stay in Australia in the next 6-12 months? Should we answer it as "Yes"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

pkk0574 said:


> In the health declaration form, what should be the answer for the question regarding intention to apply for permanent stay in Australia in the next 6-12 months? Should we answer it as "Yes"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has to be "Yes"


----------



## prashant_wase

manpan18 said:


> You might be asked. It's less than one year but it depends on the CO.


They won't ask, if u complete a year, then PCC is compulsory.. 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## Sami00

sreeneshkamath said:


> taylorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to those people who applied before July 2017? (Like me)
> 
> 
> 
> You should get through buddy!!!! as you have already applied you will be there in the pool. it only effect for those who wants to do it now.
Click to expand...

So my chances are less even if i apply before July 2017??


----------



## taylorman

Sami00 said:


> So my chances are less even if i apply before July 2017??


No

According to sreeneshkamath, you will be in the pool and everything will go as normal.


----------



## adhepra

Sami00 said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently saw that most of the engineering professions in SOL have been flagged. What's the deal with that? Is there a chance they might be blacklisted next season or what?


what is meanning of a profession being flagged?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

adhepra said:


> what is meanning of a profession being flagged?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


It means that there is a possibility that they will be removed from the SOL next year.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

adhepra said:


> what is meanning of a profession being flagged?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


It means its being pondered upon whether to discontinue the occupation or to keep it. 

Read this for detailed understanding

https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## adhepra

taylorman said:


> It means that there is a possibility that they will be removed from the SOL next year.


is mechanical engineering flagged?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp

adhepra said:


> is mechanical engineering flagged?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Sadly...Yes it is...


----------



## taylorman

ammarmp said:


> Sadly...Yes it is...


People have been telling me that manufacturing jobs are dipping in Oz. It's too expensive to produce stuff there anymore.


----------



## adhepra

ammarmp said:


> Sadly...Yes it is...


ok i apllied for 189 visa in sep 2015
and in Aug 2016 provided manager ref letter in reply to Natural Justice Letter for a former employment exp because that company is closed now.
still waiting for grant..


----------



## jazz25

sharmison said:


> Hasiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped on 15th February (DHL) - Received by FBI on 22nd February
> Credit card charged on 7th April
> Receive Results - Approximately 30 to 40 days after Credit card been charged. (So hopefully by Second week of May) -According to Myimmitracker.
> 
> This was the only thing delaying my grant. What to do? Hopefully, I will get it soon.
> 
> Hope you will get the invite soon man. Until then pour us with your wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Case was, FBI received on 2nd Nov 2016, credit card charged on 15 dec 2016.
> I received the results - 22 Jan 2017
Click to expand...

Did you receive the results in India? It's about 45+ days for me since they mailed out my report, and I'm still waiting for it


----------



## sreeneshkamath

adhepra said:


> ok i apllied for 189 visa in sep 2015
> and in Aug 2016 provided manager ref letter in reply to Natural Justice Letter for a former employment exp because that company is closed now.
> still waiting for grant..


Please do the follow up with CO? did you got any CO contacts???


----------



## adhepra

sreeneshkamath said:


> Please do the follow up with CO? did you got any CO contacts???


no i dont have any co contact

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

adhepra said:


> no i dont have any co contact
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> how much points did you have? also did you submit all your documents?


----------



## adhepra

sreeneshkamath said:


> adhepra said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont have any co contact
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> how much points did you have? also did you submit all your documents?
> 
> 
> 
> i have 65
> submitted 110 documents
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Sami00 said:


> So my chances are less even if i apply before July 2017??


You have chances but make sure it's done before July 2017.


----------



## adhepra

sreeneshkamath said:


> adhepra said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont have any co contact
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> how much points did you have? also did you submit all your documents?
> 
> 
> 
> please provide contact numbers of gsm.brisbane if anyone have it
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

adhepra said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have 65
> submitted 110 documents
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Strange!!! 65 points are good enough and you should get through... see if there is any way you can communicate to get it done at the earliest!!!! :fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## ammarmp

taylorman said:


> People have been telling me that manufacturing jobs are dipping in Oz. It's too expensive to produce stuff there anymore.


Yes, to a greater extent that is correct. that might be contributed towards the potential end of the mining boom in australia, close out of automotive industry (even UAE used to import from australia.. well now they dont..) among other factors. Plus, couple that with the overall crisis in the world so the condition are not as rosy as they used to be. But still a lot better than Europe which is on the brink of another recession. 

Still dip does not mean there are no jobs, but they have become harder to find or do not pay as much as they used to , generally speaking.

However, there is a great potential in the LNG industry with Australia(WA-perth area) previously predicted to become the leading exporter in the world, exceeding qatar. But due to the oil crisis that has been put to hold but they do have the reserves for it.


----------



## adhepra

sreeneshkamath said:


> adhepra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange!!! 65 points are good enough and you should get through... see if there is any way you can communicate to get it done at the earliest!!!! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate
> that gives me hope
> still going strong
> #nevergiveup
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

adhepra said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate
> that gives me hope
> still going strong
> #nevergiveup
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact - you can give a try here to get information.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

NuRa said:


> Hello Joy, could you please clarify , before how many days of lodging EOI can we have our PCC and medicals ready ?.




I got it 3 month before lodging a visa, will not suggest doing meds and pcc earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

adhepra said:


> ok i apllied for 189 visa in sep 2015
> and in Aug 2016 provided manager ref letter in reply to Natural Justice Letter for a former employment exp because that company is closed now.
> still waiting for grant..


You are really a strong person to be able to wait this long. 

Can you please tell why did you receive Natural Justice Letter, what was the reason they issued the letter? They were not able to verify the employment for any adverse feedback they received?


----------



## adhepra

Numair16 said:


> You are really a strong person to be able to wait this long.
> 
> Can you please tell why did you receive Natural Justice Letter, what was the reason they issued the letter? They were not able to verify the employment for any adverse feedback they received?


@Numair16

the company changed several locations during bankrupcy and eventually closed operations.
even the website has been decommissioned.
they were unable to contact hr and locate compant office at provided addresses. phones were surrendered.

hence i received Natural Justice Letter

I have replied with relerral letter of Reporting Manager

i hope for tbe best


----------



## Numair16

adhepra said:


> @Numair16
> 
> the company changed several locations during bankrupcy and eventually closed operations.
> even the website has been decommissioned.
> they were unable to contact hr and locate compant office at provided addresses. phones were surrendered.
> 
> hence i received Natural Justice Letter
> 
> I have replied with relerral letter of Reporting Manager
> 
> i hope for tbe best


its been two years dude. How many years did you claim for that employment? If it was around two years, i would suggest you withdraw your application and start over. Just a thought, experts can comment better. 
But I pray that your issue gets resolved soon and you get the grant, you deserve it more than anyone else after all this wait.


----------



## taylorman

Numair16 said:


> its been two years dude. How many years did you claim for that employment? If it was around two years, i would suggest you withdraw your application and start over. Just a thought, experts can comment better.
> But I pray that your issue gets resolved soon and you get the grant, you deserve it more than anyone else after all this wait.


Even though it's been two years, I think it's pretty unfair for them to be taking your money (and time) and not giving you an answer whether acceptance or rejection with reasons. After all you've provided all the requested docs in your capacity. Just a thought....


----------



## Numair16

taylorman said:


> Even though it's been two years, I think it's pretty unfair for them to be taking your money (and time) and not giving you an answer whether acceptance or rejection with reasons. After all you've provided all the requested docs in your capacity. Just a thought....


Exactly, the visa fee is a decent amount of money, they are obligated to inform a person if his application is accepted or rejected. Totally agree with you on this.


----------



## mm77171

*New RFI*

Dear Folks

I'm in a strange situation now. After more than 2 months of waiting from IP press button, I received another CO contact with RFI to provide Proof of relationship with spouse with me and Proof of Functional English for Bachelor Degree for Spouse. 
I had initially submitted Marriage Certificate and Passport copies had both our names mentioned clearly as spouse. The functional English certificate that i submitted earlier clearly stated that " *** with roll number *** was student of so and so course. THE ABOVE SAID COURSE WAS TAUGHT IN ENGLISH". 
I've again uploaded the same certificate scan but with better quality. 
Is there something else that can be done apart from appearing for PTE or there is some problem with language. 
marraige proofs submitted again are life insurance copies with our names mentioned, marriage photographs, adhaar card endorsing spouse name. 

I'm really skeptical now. I urgently request help from senior members on this forum. 

Regards
An Aspirant


----------



## hasansins

mm77171 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I'm in a strange situation now. After more than 2 months of waiting from IP press button, I received another CO contact with RFI to provide Proof of relationship with spouse with me and Proof of Functional English for Bachelor Degree for Spouse.
> I had initially submitted Marriage Certificate and Passport copies had both our names mentioned clearly as spouse. The functional English certificate that i submitted earlier clearly stated that " *** with roll number *** was student of so and so course. THE ABOVE SAID COURSE WAS TAUGHT IN ENGLISH".
> I've again uploaded the same certificate scan but with better quality.
> Is there something else that can be done apart from appearing for PTE or there is some problem with language.
> marraige proofs submitted again are life insurance copies with our names mentioned, marriage photographs, adhaar card endorsing spouse name.
> 
> I'm really skeptical now. I urgently request help from senior members on this forum.
> 
> Regards
> An Aspirant


Did you claim spouse points?


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, 
These are the docs I uploaded. Please point out if I missed anything

(1) Passport - Current and Expired passport Bio data pages
(2) Birth Certificate - Original and the English Translation
(3) Health Certificate - Medical Test scheduled next week due to holidays in Sri Lanka this week.
(4) PCC SL
(5) PCC USA - Still Waiting to receive from FBI
(6) Form 80
(7) Form 1221
(8) Skill Assessment letter from Engineers Australia
(9) Degree Certificates
(10) Degree Transcripts 
(11) PTE-A Score report from PTE

I am not claiming points for work. So nothing there. Please do let me know if I am missing anything.


----------



## manpan18

mm77171 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I'm in a strange situation now. After more than 2 months of waiting from IP press button, I received another CO contact with RFI to provide Proof of relationship with spouse with me and Proof of Functional English for Bachelor Degree for Spouse.
> I had initially submitted Marriage Certificate and Passport copies had both our names mentioned clearly as spouse. The functional English certificate that i submitted earlier clearly stated that " *** with roll number *** was student of so and so course. THE ABOVE SAID COURSE WAS TAUGHT IN ENGLISH".
> I've again uploaded the same certificate scan but with better quality.
> Is there something else that can be done apart from appearing for PTE or there is some problem with language.
> marraige proofs submitted again are life insurance copies with our names mentioned, marriage photographs, adhaar card endorsing spouse name.
> 
> I'm really skeptical now. I urgently request help from senior members on this forum.
> 
> Regards
> An Aspirant


I think you have done whatever needs to be done. They should review and find what they requested (in case they missed it the first time). Make sure things are uploaded in the right section and with the right tag/comment.


----------



## pvo

@ manpan18

I really apric8 u 4 dat.

So it is 4 yrs and not 5yrs. cos I read smwhere dat dey will deduct 5 yrs 4 HND.

pls shed more light cos i ve 8yrs work experience (i want to no my chance of scoring 10points 4 experience).

pls i nid ur comment.


----------



## Hasiths

amit85 said:


> Did you receive the results in India? It's about 45+ days for me since they mailed out my report, and I'm still waiting for it


Hi,

No still waiting. but my credit card is charged recently. Did you call them and ask?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

mm77171 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I'm in a strange situation now. After more than 2 months of waiting from IP press button, I received another CO contact with RFI to provide Proof of relationship with spouse with me and Proof of Functional English for Bachelor Degree for Spouse.
> I had initially submitted Marriage Certificate and Passport copies had both our names mentioned clearly as spouse. The functional English certificate that i submitted earlier clearly stated that " *** with roll number *** was student of so and so course. THE ABOVE SAID COURSE WAS TAUGHT IN ENGLISH".
> I've again uploaded the same certificate scan but with better quality.
> Is there something else that can be done apart from appearing for PTE or there is some problem with language.
> marraige proofs submitted again are life insurance copies with our names mentioned, marriage photographs, adhaar card endorsing spouse name.
> 
> I'm really skeptical now. I urgently request help from senior members on this forum.
> 
> Regards
> An Aspirant




Written statement by the petitioner regarding the validity of the marriage

Photo Album documenting the history of the relationship

Federal income taxes showing your filing status as married (filing jointly or separately)

Birth certificate for child born of the marriage.

If you have owned property together, please provide any of the following documents you have. The key document would be the deed showing both owners’ names. Other relevant documents may include the purchase contract, closing papers, mortgage agreement, mortgage account statements, property tax bills, home repair documents, and utility bills.

If rented a property, then rental agreement that you guys are staying together.

Wire transfers, bank transfers, or checks from one spouse to the other.

Evidence of joint purchases (e.g., receipts, invoices, lay away agreements, installment contracts, service contracts, warranty agreements)

receipts for expenses related to the engagement party: Ideally the receipt should specify the event.

engagement ring: Receipt showing the purchaser’s name and the fiancée’s name; close-up photo of any engraving on the ring
newspaper announcement of the engagement if you have one.


----------



## mm77171

*New RFI*

No Sir.



hasansins said:


> Did you claim spouse points?


----------



## Hasiths

sharmison said:


> My Case was, FBI received on 2nd Nov 2016, credit card charged on 15 dec 2016.
> I received the results - 22 Jan 2017


Did you receive the results in India??


----------



## pvo

@ manpan18

I really apric8 u 4 dat.

So it is 4 yrs and not 5yrs. cos I read smwhere dat dey will deduct 5 yrs 4 HND.

pls shed more light cos i ve 8yrs work experience (i want to no my chance of scoring 10points 4 experience).

pls i nid ur comment.


----------



## mm77171

*New RFI*

I've included following items now: 
Marriage Affidavit
Life Insurance Policies with our names endorsed
Passport Copies with Spouse name endorsed
National Identity Document Adhaar Card with Spouse name Endorsed
Marriage Photographs with Guests in pics
Birth Certificate of Child was already there with me and my wife's name clearly mentioned. 

God knows what more proof they want now. 




sreeneshkamath said:


> Written statement by the petitioner regarding the validity of the marriage
> 
> Photo Album documenting the history of the relationship
> 
> Federal income taxes showing your filing status as married (filing jointly or separately)
> 
> Birth certificate for child born of the marriage.
> 
> If you have owned property together, please provide any of the following documents you have. The key document would be the deed showing both owners’ names. Other relevant documents may include the purchase contract, closing papers, mortgage agreement, mortgage account statements, property tax bills, home repair documents, and utility bills.
> 
> If rented a property, then rental agreement that you guys are staying together.
> 
> Wire transfers, bank transfers, or checks from one spouse to the other.
> 
> Evidence of joint purchases (e.g., receipts, invoices, lay away agreements, installment contracts, service contracts, warranty agreements)
> 
> receipts for expenses related to the engagement party: Ideally the receipt should specify the event.
> 
> engagement ring: Receipt showing the purchaser’s name and the fiancée’s name; close-up photo of any engraving on the ring
> newspaper announcement of the engagement if you have one.


----------



## pvo

@ manpan18

I really apric8 u 4 dat.

So it is 4 yrs and not 5yrs. cos I read smwhere dat dey will deduct 5 yrs 4 HND.

pls shed more light cos i ve 8+yrs work experience (i want to no my chance of scoring 10points 4 experience).

pls i nid ur comment.


----------



## pvo

@ manpan18

I really apric8 u 4 dat.

So it is 4 yrs and not 5yrs. cos I read smwhere dat dey will deduct 5 yrs 4 HND.

pls shed more light cos i ve 8yrs work experience (i want to no my chance of scoring 10points 4 experience).

pls i nid ur comment.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

mm77171 said:


> I've included following items now:
> Marriage Affidavit
> Life Insurance Policies with our names endorsed
> Passport Copies with Spouse name endorsed
> National Identity Document Adhaar Card with Spouse name Endorsed
> Marriage Photographs with Guests in pics
> Birth Certificate of Child was already there with me and my wife's name clearly mentioned.
> 
> God knows what more proof they want now.


That looks pretty decent for me and should get through... :target:


----------



## mm77171

*New RFI*

Thanks for these encouraging words. 
I'm although more concerned about Proof of Functional English for spouse.
I've submitted that again but with better quality.
I hope that goes through as well because after that i dont know what to do.



sreeneshkamath said:


> That looks pretty decent for me and should get through... :target:


----------



## sreeneshkamath

mm77171 said:


> Thanks for these encouraging words.
> I'm although more concerned about Proof of Functional English for spouse.
> I've submitted that again but with better quality.
> I hope that goes through as well because after that i dont know what to do.


If there is no option there is a way i heard in one of the article that you can pay and clear / get a document. which is valid for verification but it cost few $$$$. Some one has mentioned it last week here itself.

or else you may ask her to go for PTE which is very easy and you can clear soon. All you need to do is sit and study for 2 days and you can score 65 minimum.

All the best do well.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ibbz87

zaback21 said:


> Single guys get grant in 7 days - 2 of them from India got it last month. Married application usually takes longer.
> 
> The issues with your case could be:
> 
> 1. You didn't submit complete application, and once you get CO contact, it can take 3-6 months for reply or processing. Hence it is better to avoid CO contact and preload everything.
> 
> 2. UAE being a Muslim country is one of the high risk countries and hence the vetting and verification will take long time than others. I have seen Syria and Iran takes 2 years +. One guy from Iran been waiting 1.5 years + just for a CO Contact.


that comment is a bit discriminating against certain religion I believe.

there is no such thing as muslim and non muslim being the criteria for high or low risk.
why is india in high risk countries? is it a muslim majority country?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

ibbz87 said:


> that comment is a bit hateful i believe.
> there is no such thing as muslim and non muslim being the criteria for high or low risk.
> why is india in high risk countries? is it a muslim majority country?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I believe he didn't mean to express it hatefully but truth unfortunately is harsh and people might get offended.

I agree with what zaback mentioned on his previous post completely. It can be seen from myimmi aswell that people from developed countries receive their grants much quicker where as there are very long and intense vetting for people from muslim countries.

Completely understandable considering all the violence in middle east countries.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

hasansins said:


> I believe he didn't mean to express it hatefully but truth unfortunately is harsh and people might get offended.
> 
> I agree with what zaback mentioned on his previous post completely. It can be seen from myimmi aswell that people from developed countries receive their grants much quicker where as there are very long and intense vetting for people from muslim countries.
> 
> Completely understandable considering all the violence in middle east countries.



I second your opinion and hope all of us soon get our grants!!!! :rockon:


----------



## ibbz87

hasansins said:


> I believe he didn't mean to express it hatefully but truth unfortunately is harsh and people might get offended.
> 
> I agree with what zaback mentioned on his previous post completely. It can be seen from myimmi aswell that people from developed countries receive their grants much quicker where as there are very long and intense vetting for people from muslim countries.


we have seen even equal number of indian nationals waiting for even more than year.
I know 5 of my friends who are pakistani and muslims and received direct grants. So again high risk countries are not only muslim majority countries.
risks are associated with the immigration and most checks revolve around claims that we make for points and that is where all the checks and all process comes in to verify the claims.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

ibbz87 said:


> that comment is a bit hateful i believe.
> there is no such thing as muslim and non muslim being the criteria for high or low risk.
> why is india in high risk countries? is it a muslim majority country?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Let's not jump the gun here, my friend. 

This might just be true because of all the "stuff" that been happening in the Middle East.

Anyways, DIBP has their own internal processes and each application is different. We can only speculate....


----------



## ibbz87

taylorman said:


> Let's not jump the gun here, my friend.
> 
> This might just be true because of all the "stuff" that been happening in the Middle East.
> 
> Anyways, DIBP has their own internal processes and each application is different. We can only speculate....


i am not jumping on the gun on anyone.
i respect each and every member of this forum and of all religions. my main point is that information about kow and high risk countries based on religion is incorrect and it is our duty as forum members to convey right information.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

ibbz87 said:


> we have seen even equal number of indian nationals waiting for even more than year.
> I know 5 of my friends who are pakistani and muslims and received direct grants. So again high risk countries are not only muslim majority countries.
> risks are associated with the immigration and most checks revolve around claims that we make for points and that is where all the checks and all process comes in to verify the claims.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


But india is a very large country with very large population which dominates most of the migration spots every year. I am sure most of them have smooth grants however it doesn't mean there will be no exceptions as you mentioned.

I want to believe what you say having to put through all this as a middle easterner but it is highly likely that we are being put under extreme vetting. I wish everybody could receive their visa in 2-3 months but some of us are lucky and some of us are not. 

Anyway good luck to all for a quick GRANT!


----------



## andreyx108b

hasansins said:


> I believe he didn't mean to express it hatefully but truth unfortunately is harsh and people might get offended.
> 
> I agree with what zaback mentioned on his previous post completely. It can be seen from myimmi aswell that people from developed countries receive their grants much quicker where as there are very long and intense vetting for people from muslim countries.
> 
> Completely understandable considering all the violence in middle east countries.




The country waiting the most is Russia, where 90% are christians, i guess it says that all. Please remove religion from further discussions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi

hasansins said:


> I believe he didn't mean to express it hatefully but truth unfortunately is harsh and people might get offended.
> 
> I agree with what zaback mentioned on his previous post completely. It can be seen from myimmi aswell that people from developed countries receive their grants much quicker where as there are very long and intense vetting for people from muslim countries.
> 
> Completely understandable considering all the violence in middle east countries.


A Telecommunication Network Engineer from Pakistan lodged his visa application on Apr 4 and got direct grant on Apr 11. 

Hope it will help you get yourself out of the well and come to the real world. 

Issues are there and there is no surprise that prolong vetting is needed in order to ensure Australian safety mate. And one thing, cases are only delayed when the verification process of submitted docs take time not exactly the country of the applicant.


----------



## helper.august

Hi Everyone,

I have been completing the documentation for my 189 visa. Do we need to post PCC originals (in my case its PCC India and PCC Thailand) to DIBP?


----------



## mm77171

No. Only colored scans in immi account. 


helper.august said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been completing the documentation for my 189 visa. Do we need to post PCC originals (in my case its PCC India and PCC Thailand) to DIBP?


----------



## ankitgoel10

*Awaiting 189*

Hello to all current and prospective expatriates,
I had joined this forum in January 2016 when I had decided to migrate to Australia and have been a silent reader till today when I decided to post my timeline in my first post.

IELTS: 18-Feb-2016
Result: L-9 R-9 W-7.5 S-7.5 (02-Mar-2016)

Electrical Engineer 233311
EA +ve Assessment: 16-Jan-2017

EOI 189: 16-Jan-2017
ITA 189: 18-Jan-2017

IELTS Spouse: 04-Mar-2017
Result Spouse: L-6 R-6.5 W-6 S-6 (17-Mar-2017)

Lodged: 07-Mar-2017
PCC Self: 08-Mar-2017
PCC Spouse: 08-Mar-2017

CO Contact: 14-Mar-2017 (GSM Adelaide)
asked for Medicals and Form 80 & 1221 for both Self and Spouse

Medical Exams: 22-Mar-2017 and 24-Mar-2017 (2 Kids)
Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Center, Delhi

IP: 25-Apr-2017
Grant: 
IED: 

I have applied for Skills Assessment and Visa through a Registered Migration Agent in Delhi and despite the gap between my IELTS result and EA Assessment, I am extremely delighted with the services of my Agent.


----------



## desiaussie

is it better to combine all the salary slips in one PDF file or do we need to attach each of the file separately.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

ankitgoel10 said:


> Hello to all current and prospective expatriates,
> I had joined this forum in January 2016 when I had decided to migrate to Australia and have been a silent reader till today when I decided to post my timeline in my first post.
> 
> IELTS: 18-Feb-2016
> Result: L-9 R-9 W-7.5 S-7.5 (02-Mar-2016)
> 
> Electrical Engineer 233311
> EA +ve Assessment: 16-Jan-2017
> 
> EOI 189: 16-Jan-2017
> ITA 189: 18-Jan-2017
> 
> IELTS Spouse: 04-Mar-2017
> Result Spouse: L-6 R-6.5 W-6 S-6 (17-Mar-2017)
> 
> Lodged: 07-Mar-2017
> PCC Self: 08-Mar-2017
> PCC Spouse: 08-Mar-2017
> 
> CO Contact: 14-Mar-2017 (GSM Adelaide)
> asked for Medicals and Form 80 & 1221 for both Self and Spouse
> 
> Medical Exams: 22-Mar-2017 and 24-Mar-2017 (2 Kids)
> Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Center, Delhi
> 
> IP: 25-Apr-2017
> Grant:
> IED:
> 
> I have applied for Skills Assessment and Visa through a Registered Migration Agent in Delhi and despite the gap between my IELTS result and EA Assessment, I am extremely delighted with the services of my Agent.



All the best and hope you get your grant soon!!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manpan18

pvo said:


> @ manpan18
> 
> I really apric8 u 4 dat.
> 
> So it is 4 yrs and not 5yrs. cos I read smwhere dat dey will deduct 5 yrs 4 HND.
> 
> pls shed more light cos i ve 8yrs work experience (i want to no my chance of scoring 10points 4 experience).
> 
> pls i nid ur comment.


4 years is what you should expect as deduction. If you need 10 points, you may have to wait another year to make your total experience as 9 years. However, if you think that your course subjects are closely related to the nominated profession, you can give it a try. I have seen 2 years as well as 0 years for System Analysts and Software Engineers because their education generally involves software/programming/testing etc. But it's tough when it comes to network engineers. If you have done some network related certification near the time you completed your education, then there is a chance that they will deduct less years out of the total experience.


----------



## chavanashish83

Hello experts,
I have query regarding address history in form 80.

I'm leaving outside of my hometown from last 12 years and in that tenure I changed 5-6 flats on rent as well as I travelled outside 2 times for 6 months.
So my question is do I need to enter each and every address where i lived in past 10 years? Also in one of the rented flat i lived just for 3 months.

Please help I'm confused whether to enter all addresses or only few where I stayed for long.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## helper.august

mm77171 said:


> No. Only colored scans in immi account.



Thanks for info. 

I have been asked by my agent to check if we need to post it to some local Visa authorised center in India or else to DIBP.

As per your answer, should we just upload a color scan copy in immi account?

To give you a little detail: Thailand PCC information is not sent to DIBP automatically. So in that case, only colored scan in immi account will do?


----------



## Imran Malik

Hi
i m from pakistan.. i have 65 (55+5+5) score..with spouse assesment .......for 263111 .....with ielts 6 in each...should i apply or wait untill i get 7 in each in ielts.....can u guide how much time will it take with same score and what are the chances for 189 and 190......your info and guideline can help me alot.......plz do favor if any one knows about my querries.... Regards...my email is "[email protected]"


----------



## mm77171

If your agent doesn't know such a petty thing that i must tell you that he is fleecing money from you. 
not a single document is sent to DIBP by post mail or is submitted to any embassy mission. 
all colored scans are uploaded on immi account. neither india PCC nor any other PCC will be sent to DIBP directly by the govt. you only need to upload the scan on immi account. 

If you've not made any payment to your agent,
then i must suggest that you right away change your agent.



helper.august said:


> Thanks for info.
> 
> I have been asked by my agent to check if we need to post it to some local Visa authorised center in India or else to DIBP.
> 
> As per your answer, should we just upload a color scan copy in immi account?
> 
> To give you a little detail: Thailand PCC information is not sent to DIBP automatically. So in that case, only colored scan in immi account will do?


----------



## helper.august

mm77171 said:


> If your agent doesn't know such a petty thing that i must tell you that he is fleecing money from you.
> not a single document is sent to DIBP by post mail or is submitted to any embassy mission.
> all colored scans are uploaded on immi account. neither india PCC nor any other PCC will be sent to DIBP directly by the govt. you only need to upload the scan on immi account.
> 
> If you've not made any payment to your agent,
> then i must suggest that you right away change your agent.


Thanks for guidance.

I have one last query.

My CO has asked for form 80, Medicals and PCC documents of me and my wife, as of now.

As a part of marriage proof i have already uploaded my marriage certificate but mine and my wife's passports do not carry each other's name, since we never renewed the respective passports. Nor has the CO asked anything in the letter mentioning request checklist. Can I hope that at this part, no more document would be required?

Thanks in advance, for your help.


----------



## Gunee

*Gun*

Hi All,
I've got the ACS result, however they have not mentione anyyhing in the result about my mba in marketing or electrical engg. Degree. They have only mentioned diploma in the assessment. 
My question: while filling EOI, do I have to fill in the education details also as mentioned in the ACS letter or can i claim the points for my bachelors degree in electrical engg, which ACS didnt recognize as it is not related to my skill assessment for business analyst even though i su mitted RPL.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## ramvijay

desiaussie said:


> is it better to combine all the salary slips in one PDF file or do we need to attach each of the file separately.


Merge them all in 1 file.. that's fine!!


----------



## taylorman

desiaussie said:


> is it better to combine all the salary slips in one PDF file or do we need to attach each of the file separately.


its better to make as few PDFs as possible. Maybe you could group your salary slips by year and name them Salary slips (Part1), Salary Slips (Part 2)... 

That way you won't exceed the number of maximum files allowed i.e.60


----------



## ibbz87

Imran Malik said:


> Hi
> i m from pakistan.. i have 65 (55+5+5) score..with spouse assesment .......for 263111 .....with ielts 6 in each...should i apply or wait untill i get 7 in each in ielts.....can u guide how much time will it take with same score and what are the chances for 189 and 190......your info and guideline can help me alot.......plz do favor if any one knows about my querries.... Regards...my email is "[email protected]"


bro cutoff score is 65 for 189 for your occupation and 190 holds very little chance too ot it would take long.
try to score 7 in ielts or go to uae and appear in PTE academic.
buy PTE's prep kit with real mock exams and prepare it and appear in mock and see how you score.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## helper.august

helper.august said:


> Thanks for guidance.
> 
> I have one last query.
> 
> My CO has asked for form 80, Medicals and PCC documents of me and my wife, as of now.
> 
> As a part of marriage proof i have already uploaded my marriage certificate but mine and my wife's passports do not carry each other's name, since we never renewed the respective passports. Nor has the CO asked anything in the letter mentioning request checklist. Can I hope that at this part, no more document would be required?
> 
> Thanks in advance, for your help.


Any help on this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zaback21

Imran Malik said:


> Hi
> i m from pakistan.. i have 65 (55+5+5) score..with spouse assesment .......for 263111 .....with ielts 6 in each...should i apply or wait untill i get 7 in each in ielts.....can u guide how much time will it take with same score and what are the chances for 189 and 190......your info and guideline can help me alot.......plz do favor if any one knows about my querries.... Regards...my email is "[email protected]"


Have you got 60 or 65 for 189 ? if you got 65, then lodge EOI and you will get invite starting July 2017. If you want to get sure invite on July, it doesn't hurt getting 10 more points to 75.

If you have 60 for 189, you do need 5 more points. 60 points won't fetch you any invite in 2631 at all.


----------



## zaback21

helper.august said:


> Any help on this will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I assume yes. Since CO didn't asked, so it seems he/she is happy with the passport situation. Just upload the one asked. Good luck !


----------



## desiaussie

thanks taylorman and ramvijay ...much appreciated


----------



## pvo

@ manpan18

tnx alot.


----------



## pvo

Expats pls help clarify this:

If my total pointis is 55, can I lodge 190 eoi for computer system and network engineer?


----------



## mm77171

It was today only that I got a CO contact for proofs regarding relationship with Spouse.
I had earlier submitted marriage certificate, marriage affidavit and our passports carried our names in spouse sections. 
There will certainly be more documents required to be furnished for proof of marriage.
I seriously believe your migration agent is taking you for a ride to rob you of your hard earned money.



helper.august said:


> Thanks for guidance.
> 
> I have one last query.
> 
> My CO has asked for form 80, Medicals and PCC documents of me and my wife, as of now.
> 
> As a part of marriage proof i have already uploaded my marriage certificate but mine and my wife's passports do not carry each other's name, since we never renewed the respective passports. Nor has the CO asked anything in the letter mentioning request checklist. Can I hope that at this part, no more document would be required?
> 
> Thanks in advance, for your help.


----------



## mm77171

Yes. You can fill out EOI. for any engineering degree not related to ICT,
they never mention the name of stream. Thats perfectly OK.



Gunee said:


> Hi All,
> I've got the ACS result, however they have not mentione anyyhing in the result about my mba in marketing or electrical engg. Degree. They have only mentioned diploma in the assessment.
> My question: while filling EOI, do I have to fill in the education details also as mentioned in the ACS letter or can i claim the points for my bachelors degree in electrical engg, which ACS didnt recognize as it is not related to my skill assessment for business analyst even though i su mitted RPL.
> 
> Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## yasir99m

82nd Day and counting it has been a horrible few weeks for me ! waiting with no status no update and no CO contact i don't know whats holding them since they haven't contacted once after employment verification.

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017
Grant : ??


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Experts,

Is there any other thread where I can get the latest grant information?


----------



## ibbz87

pvo said:


> Expats pls help clarify this:
> 
> If my total pointis is 55, can I lodge 190 eoi for computer system and network engineer?


sorry to say that chances are very slim.
as there are 60 pointers still waiting for invite for 189 and 190 too.
for 189 you need atleast 65

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## pvo

@ ibbz87

tnx a lot.

but wen dis year will d chances b wide? 
or is it dat time isn't a factor?
cos i notice an expat on dis thread dat received invitation last october with 55 points also.


----------



## Numair16

Apparently it looks like that the queue is moving ahead but most of the grants these days are direct grants so in fact the queue is not moving, people with complete applications are coming and jumping ahead of the queue. Turns out DIBP punishes people very strictly for not submitting a complete application 
Waiting is perhaps the most difficult thing to do.


----------



## hasansins

Numair16 said:


> Apparently it looks like that the queue is moving ahead but most of the grants these days are direct grants so in fact the queue is not moving, people with complete applications are coming and jumping ahead of the queue. Turns out DIBP punishes people very strictly for not submitting a complete application
> Waiting is perhaps the most difficult thing to do.


I agree with you. We have very similar timelines. My GSM is Brisbane. Lets wish each other good luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello experts - do Indian citizens applying for 189 visa need to submit polio certificates besides the medical tests? Or will that be part of medicals? Many thanks.


Polio has been eradicated from India and India was official declared polio free by WHO by means there would be no requirement to submit the polio certificate. 

As of today only 3 Nations Afghanistan, Pakistan and Nigeria are required to provide Polio certificates.


----------



## manpan18

helper.august said:


> Any help on this will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Marriage certificate is good enough. But if the marriage is recent then they ask for more proofs of the relationship. If they didn't ask for it, then hope for the best. Passport not having spouse name is fine.


----------



## manpan18

Gunee said:


> Hi All,
> I've got the ACS result, however they have not mentione anyyhing in the result about my mba in marketing or electrical engg. Degree. They have only mentioned diploma in the assessment.
> My question: while filling EOI, do I have to fill in the education details also as mentioned in the ACS letter or can i claim the points for my bachelors degree in electrical engg, which ACS didnt recognize as it is not related to my skill assessment for business analyst even though i su mitted RPL.
> 
> Any guidance would be appreciated.


Claim points for only what has been assessed by ACS. If you claim points for anything else that is not assessed by an authority then it's a risk. What was their exact verbatim?


----------



## manpan18

chavanashish83 said:


> Hello experts,
> I have query regarding address history in form 80.
> 
> I'm leaving outside of my hometown from last 12 years and in that tenure I changed 5-6 flats on rent as well as I travelled outside 2 times for 6 months.
> So my question is do I need to enter each and every address where i lived in past 10 years? Also in one of the rented flat i lived just for 3 months.
> 
> Please help I'm confused whether to enter all addresses or only few where I stayed for long.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


The idea is to provide all possible address history. I think they are more concerned about the city/country of stay. So do not skip a city/country where you stayed for extended period. I travelled abroad for 2 months but since it was not a permanent address I did not mention it. Provide accurate information and make sure the intention is not to hide anything. Rest all is fine.


----------



## vikaschandra

vikas415 said:


> Is it mandatory to fill form 80 and/or form 1221 along with other documents while lodging the visa application?


These forms are not mandatory to be filled. But they have made it on the visa checklist which would mean DIBP would like to see this forms. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Check under Health and Character requirements.


----------



## vikaschandra

mm77171 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I'm in a strange situation now. After more than 2 months of waiting from IP press button, I received another CO contact with RFI to provide Proof of relationship with spouse with me and Proof of Functional English for Bachelor Degree for Spouse.
> I had initially submitted Marriage Certificate and Passport copies had both our names mentioned clearly as spouse. The functional English certificate that i submitted earlier clearly stated that " *** with roll number *** was student of so and so course. THE ABOVE SAID COURSE WAS TAUGHT IN ENGLISH".
> I've again uploaded the same certificate scan but with better quality.
> Is there something else that can be done apart from appearing for PTE or there is some problem with language.
> marraige proofs submitted again are life insurance copies with our names mentioned, marriage photographs, adhaar card endorsing spouse name.
> 
> I'm really skeptical now. I urgently request help from senior members on this forum.
> 
> Regards
> An Aspirant


That should suffice. It is all about buying time don't see any specific reason to request for the same again.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

mm77171 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I'm in a strange situation now. After more than 2 months of waiting from IP press button, I received another CO contact with RFI to provide Proof of relationship with spouse with me and Proof of Functional English for Bachelor Degree for Spouse.
> I had initially submitted Marriage Certificate and Passport copies had both our names mentioned clearly as spouse. The functional English certificate that i submitted earlier clearly stated that " *** with roll number *** was student of so and so course. THE ABOVE SAID COURSE WAS TAUGHT IN ENGLISH".
> I've again uploaded the same certificate scan but with better quality.
> Is there something else that can be done apart from appearing for PTE or there is some problem with language.
> marraige proofs submitted again are life insurance copies with our names mentioned, marriage photographs, adhaar card endorsing spouse name.
> 
> I'm really skeptical now. I urgently request help from senior members on this forum.
> 
> Regards
> An Aspirant


For my wife's English competency, I too intend to give her degree certificate that has English mentioned as medium of education. Just like yours.

I will also give her 10th and 12th certificates which mention English. 

Will also give her London work experience letter. 

Hoping this should suffice. It will be really informative how your case goes ahead with regards to English evidence.

Please keep us posted. Thanks.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

I am not claiming any partner points btw

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

the forms 80 and 1221 are heavy in size, about 45-50 MB. How to reduce their size


----------



## Amrita.khangura

desiaussie said:


> the forms 80 and 1221 are heavy in size, about 45-50 MB. How to reduce their size


If u have filled the forms with a pen and den scanned these they would become heavy. You could have filled it online using pdf tools. Nonetheless go ahead and use a pdf file reducer software many of dem are available online. Just google it they would reduce the file size to half of what you have right now. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

Amrita.khangura said:


> If u have filled the forms with a pen and den scanned these they would become heavy. You could have filled it online using pdf tools. Nonetheless go ahead and use a pdf file reducer software many of dem are available online. Just google it they would reduce the file size to half of what you have right now.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I wanted to fill the form using PDF tools only, but that would not let me sign the document.

So i filled it using PDF tools and then took a printout of the form, signed it and scanned it, which eventually resulted in the increase in file size.

Using file size reducing will reduce the quality too.

Any other way that we can use to keep the size lower


----------



## Doodi83

:second:


yasir99m said:


> 82nd Day and counting it has been a horrible few weeks for me ! waiting with no status no update and no CO contact i don't know whats holding them since they haven't contacted once after employment verification.
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017
> Grant : ??


We are in the same boat 
Visa lodged with all docs on 20Jan 
No CO contact till now 
Grant:fingerscrossed: we hope soon , waiting is killing us


----------



## Amrita.khangura

desiaussie said:


> I wanted to fill the form using PDF tools only, but that would not let me sign the document.
> 
> So i filled it using PDF tools and then took a printout of the form, signed it and scanned it, which eventually resulted in the increase in file size.
> 
> Using file size reducing will reduce the quality too.
> 
> Any other way that we can use to keep the size lower


There is an option to sign as well u can store it as an image on ur pc and just drag it to fill the space of sign. If u use the tool it wont reduce the quality to be honest. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Hi All

My wife is the main applicant and I'm the co-applicant. We are waiting for the grant since the last one month. My question - whenever we receive it, would my wife only be getting the email or would I too be getting the same in my registered email? Thanks. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## pradeepon4u

Hi All,
I am from India.
I am currently filling the Visa Application form,

1) National Identity Card 
Does this applicant have a national identity card.

I assume we (India) do not have a national identity card. Kindly confirm.

2) Other Identity Documents
Does this applicant have other identity documents

I assume I can share below docs,
Driver License, Marriage Certificate (already available in list box)

Aadhar Card, we can only mention in 'Other' type, meaning we do not have a field to mention that it is Aadhar.

To provide PAN Card details as well we do not have a column to mention the Identification number (PAN ID) belongs to PAN Card

Let me know if I have missed any


Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

Amrita.khangura said:


> There is an option to sign as well u can store it as an image on ur pc and just drag it to fill the space of sign. If u use the tool it wont reduce the quality to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks amrita


----------



## subz.finwiz

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I am from India.
> I am currently filling the Visa Application form,
> 
> 1) National Identity Card
> Does this applicant have a national identity card.
> 
> I assume we (India) do not have a national identity card. Kindly confirm.
> 
> 2) Other Identity Documents
> Does this applicant have other identity documents
> 
> I assume I can share below docs,
> Driver License, Marriage Certificate (already available in list box)
> 
> Aadhar Card, we can only mention in 'Other' type, meaning we do not have a field to mention that it is Aadhar.
> 
> To provide PAN Card details as well we do not have a column to mention the Identification number (PAN ID) belongs to PAN Card
> 
> Let me know if I have missed any
> 
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk




Aadhaar card can be used for National Identity card


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Amrita.khangura said:


> If u have filled the forms with a pen and den scanned these they would become heavy. You could have filled it online using pdf tools. Nonetheless go ahead and use a pdf file reducer software many of dem are available online. Just google it they would reduce the file size to half of what you have right now.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Use pdfill , it's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi All
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and I'm the co-applicant. We are waiting for the grant since the last one month. My question - whenever we receive it, would my wife only be getting the email or would I too be getting the same in my registered email? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


Ur wife wld receive it for both of u

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Amrita.khangura said:


> Ur wife wld receive it for both of u
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Thanks Amrita. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Sapien

I got my grant today


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Sapien said:


> I got my grant today


Wooo congratulations pls share ur timelines alongwith visa type

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapien

Amrita.khangura said:


> Wooo congratulations pls share ur timelines alongwith visa type
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



My timeline is in my signature


----------



## jazz25

desiaussie said:


> I wanted to fill the form using PDF tools only, but that would not let me sign the document.
> 
> So i filled it using PDF tools and then took a printout of the form, signed it and scanned it, which eventually resulted in the increase in file size.
> 
> Using file size reducing will reduce the quality too.
> 
> Any other way that we can use to keep the size lower


You can fill in the PDF, and then print it with PDF printer (that would make it read only). Once done, take printout of the last page where you need to sign, sign it with Pen, get it scanned, and using PDF split/merge tool, add it as the last page of the PDF. This should work well. Give it a try!


----------



## jazz25

Hasiths said:


> Hi,
> 
> No still waiting. but my credit card is charged recently. Did you call them and ask?


They send the response (PCC request) through standard USPS post. There is no tracking in standard USPS mail, so they can't provide any details. Also, they expect us to wait for 3 weeks (in case of US address)/4 weeks (if non-US address) before checking with them again.
Today completes my 49 days of wait for the PCC, and it hasn't yet arrived :frusty:.. Not sure where is it stuck..


----------



## chavanashish83

manpan18 said:


> The idea is to provide all possible address history. I think they are more concerned about the city/country of stay. So do not skip a city/country where you stayed for extended period. I travelled abroad for 2 months but since it was not a permanent address I did not mention it. Provide accurate information and make sure the intention is not to hide anything. Rest all is fine.


Thanks for quick response, I'll provide all the addresses where I lived for past 10 years including outside India.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats Dear



Sapien said:


> I got my grant today


----------



## Gunee

manpan18 said:


> Claim points for only what has been assessed by ACS. If you claim points for anything else that is not assessed by an authority then it's a risk. What was their exact verbatim?


"Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your DNIIT from NIIT completed August 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF 
Diploma with a major in computing."

They didn't even mention anything about my bachelor's degree (BTECH in electrical engineering) or MBA. I have submitted all, but probably because the skill assessment was for ICT Business analyst.. and maybe ACS doesn't recognise electrical.


----------



## mianjahangir

so everyone who is in the waiting list, we all are excited today as the immigration department just started to work on our applications. lets hope this new day brings alot of grants and hence bring smile to one of us. Speedy grants everyone.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Sapien said:


> I got my grant today


Congrats!!!!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Experts quick question: One of my colleague is interested to apply for AU PR and he has done BE in Computer science however not working in any system related job and taking care of his own business. its's been more than 3 years he completed the education does he have any chance? Can i ask him to apply him self or re-direct to any agents?


----------



## manpan18

Gunee said:


> "Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your DNIIT from NIIT completed August 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Diploma with a major in computing."
> 
> They didn't even mention anything about my bachelor's degree (BTECH in electrical engineering) or MBA. I have submitted all, but probably because the skill assessment was for ICT Business analyst.. and maybe ACS doesn't recognise electrical.


Actually, I take back my words. You CAN claim your education even if ACS has not assessed it. What the COs do is they go to https://internationaleducation.gov.au/ and lookup your institute/degree to see whether your qualification is equivalent to their's. When I tried to look it up myself, I was not able to because the list is available only to paid subscribers. I contacted someone who confirmed that my institute was listed on the portal. Still without paying, it was not possible to find out what my degree was equivalent to. Another thing what I did was go to www.wes.org. they assess education for US/Canada immigration. They have a free evaluation that you can do and that would show the equivalency of your degree. For example my graduate degree from XYZ University was rated as a COmmunity college graduate degree. So if you want to research or pay to find out, that's fine. Else you can simply put yourself as Bachelor/Master in your application as most of them are indeed recognised. I listed my Masters degree in the application which was assessed by ACS but you can mention your degrees Master and Bachelor even if ACS has not assessed it because education and workex points are independent of each other. I hope I have not confused you.

P.S. - I did the whole wes thing after and not before my application.
P.S.S. - I am still waiting for my grant.


----------



## taylorman

mianjahangir said:


> so everyone who is in the waiting list, we all are excited today as the immigration department just started to work on our applications. lets hope this new day brings alot of grants and hence bring smile to one of us. Speedy grants everyone.


What are you talking about? Weren't they already working on it?


----------



## Ff123

ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
Medicals: 4th Mar 17
CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
Provided the Documents on 8th Mar. 

Still waiting for Visa Grant... 

Does it matter if you apply yourself or by agent?


----------



## mianjahangir

taylorman said:


> What are you talking about? Weren't they already working on it?


They dont work on every case everyday, so they re visit cases every 28 days.


----------



## sharmison

amit85 said:


> sharmison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Case was, FBI received on 2nd Nov 2016, credit card charged on 15 dec 2016.
> I received the results - 22 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive the results in India? It's about 45+ days for me since they mailed out my report, and I'm still waiting for it
Click to expand...

No I received it in Singapore. But I believe difference of just just 1-2 days would be there as far as shipping to India and Shipping to Singapore is concerned..


----------



## jazz25

sharmison said:


> No I received it in Singapore. But I believe difference of just just 1-2 days would be there as far as shipping to India and Shipping to Singapore is concerned..


Yes, technically. But the deadly combination of USPS and Indian Postal Services seem to make things different. It's 50th day since my PCC was mailed from USA.. still waiting for it (in India).. :hurt:


----------



## sharmison

amit85 said:


> Yes, technically. But the deadly combination of USPS and Indian Postal Services seem to make things different. It's 50th day since my PCC was mailed from USA.. still waiting for it (in India).. :hurt:


Did you tried to talk to someone in the head post office/GPO of your locality?

I did this several years ago (2000), I was waiting for my admission confirmation letters from US University, once the Univ confirmed they have already sent it....I started tracking it on the chain of post offices...starting from the one in my colony and ending at Safdarjung airport (where the USPS hands over to all their mails)...and finally I was able to locate the letter I was looking for.....

Good Luck


----------



## manpan18

Ff123 said:


> ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
> EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
> Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
> Medicals: 4th Mar 17
> CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
> Provided the Documents on 8th Mar.
> 
> Still waiting for Visa Grant...
> 
> Does it matter if you apply yourself or by agent?


Actually it does. If you apply yourself, you are in charge of your application else you are at the mercy of your agent. You still have to do 90% of the work. Application through agent is suitable for people who are not good at understanding the processes and procedures (not able to comprehend the forms, requirements etc) or those who are simply scared of making mistakes. There is no preference given by DIBP to agents if that is what you are asking.


----------



## jazz25

sharmison said:


> Did you tried to talk to someone in the head post office/GPO of your locality?
> 
> I did this several years ago (2000), I was waiting for my admission confirmation letters from US University, once the Univ confirmed they have already sent it....I started tracking it on the chain of post offices...starting from the one in my colony and ending at Safdarjung airport (where the USPS hands over to all their mails)...and finally I was able to locate the letter I was looking for.....
> 
> Good Luck


And you got it from Safdarjung? The problem is that USPS doesn't have any tracking number, so it's really difficult to ask them for what we're looking for..


----------



## sharmison

amit85 said:


> And you got it from Safdarjung? The problem is that USPS doesn't have any tracking number, so it's really difficult to ask them for what we're looking for..



I didn't get it from Safdarjung, but they were able to check and confirm that they indeed received letters (in my name) - they have records of international shipment received. Using that and enquiring it at the underlying post offices, I was able to track it... Not an easy way though...lot of time, patience and energy will be wasted....


----------



## Ff123

manpan18 said:


> Actually it does. If you apply yourself, you are in charge of your application else you are at the mercy of your agent. You still have to do 90% of the work. Application through agent is suitable for people who are not good at understanding the processes and procedures (not able to comprehend the forms, requirements etc) or those who are simply scared of making mistakes. There is no preference given by DIBP to agents if that is what you are asking.


I meant priority wise. If applied through a agent can get a quick grant?


----------



## manpan18

Ff123 said:


> I meant priority wise. If applied through a agent can get a quick grant?


I know what you meant. Sorry for acting like a wise guy. "There is no preference given by DIBP to agents if that is what you are asking."


----------



## natasha.joseph

Hello friends and comrades

Sorry if this is a repeat post. Tried to find a good answer in the Forum and Google, but could not. 

While filling your Immi account details, family name and given name is asked for other identity proofs. My driving license, birth certificate and marriage certificate has put my name together as NAME: NATASHA JOSEPH. 

But my passport has separate Given and Family names. Given name is NATASHA and Family name is JOSEPH. 

Do you think I can separate them for other identity proofs? Or do I need to strictly follow and put my entire name under FAMILY name?


----------



## sultan_azam

Sapien said:


> I got my grant today


congratulations ....


----------



## mohsin1947

Sapien said:


> I got my grant today


Congratulations :=) !!!! Goodluck..


----------



## SanBil

sreeneshkamath said:


> Experts quick question: One of my colleague is interested to apply for AU PR and he has done BE in Computer science however not working in any system related job and taking care of his own business. its's been more than 3 years he completed the education does he have any chance? Can i ask him to apply him self or re-direct to any agents?



he can apply if he don't claim points for experience, and get 20 points for English then surely his case would be easy and fast as well.


----------



## manpan18

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello friends and comrades
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat post. Tried to find a good answer in the Forum and Google, but could not.
> 
> While filling your Immi account details, family name and given name is asked for other identity proofs. My driving license, birth certificate and marriage certificate has put my name together as NAME: NATASHA JOSEPH.
> 
> But my passport has separate Given and Family names. Given name is NATASHA and Family name is JOSEPH.
> 
> Do you think I can separate them for other identity proofs? Or do I need to strictly follow and put my entire name under FAMILY name?


I hope I got your question. My PAN card has my complete name and not given name / family name. But since it does not even have those sections, I can very well divide the name and put it separately where asked. The problem comes when an ID has the given name and family name section and your complete name is written in just one section. Yours is not that case. Put the names separately in Given and Family name.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

SanBil said:


> he can apply if he don't claim points for experience, and get 20 points for English then surely his case would be easy and fast as well.



I just referred him to the same agent i went through and he been told that without work experience they cannot log a case and send it to ACS.

Any info?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prassu1

Hello Guys,
I lodged my Visa 189 on January 30th 2017.I front loaded all the documents including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, employment related documents.I have applied for the code 263111. On February 15th 2017. I got a mail stating that "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" and that CO has been assigned from GSM Adelaide and assessment is in progress.Post Feb 15th, I haven't heard back since then.I'm a single applicant with no dependents.Its been more 2.5 months (80 days aprroxx). I'm checking my HR once every week for any employment verification email, but that too in vain. Candidates, who have lodged visa after me with dependents have got grants in 2 to 3 weeks or maybe maximum 1 month. Guys, any idea on when can I expect a grant and why is it taking so long when everything I have submitted is straight.Should I email the CO I'm assigned to??Please provide your valuable suggestions.Thanks for your time.


----------



## SanBil

sreeneshkamath said:


> I just referred him to the same agent i went through and he been told that without work experience they cannot log a case and send it to ACS.
> 
> Any info?:fingerscrossed:


You only have to score the desired points 65+ to be eligible for EOI, calculate his points on
SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake

or any other page , google it.

Ive seen many cases on this forum who got quicker grants without claimng points for employment


----------



## kaushik_91

Hi Ppl,

My Visa application will be submitted next week. PCC is done. Medicals appointment on 22nd of April here in Chennai.

How long is it likely to take for the grant to be issued?

ANZSCO Code : 261313
Points : 70

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shrinivaskk

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Ppl,
> 
> My Visa application will be submitted next week. PCC is done. Medicals appointment on 22nd of April here in Chennai.
> 
> How long is it likely to take for the grant to be issued?
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Points : 70
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Anywhere from 6 days to 6 months. 

Mine was in 7 days, but I know many who are waiting from 4-5 months. 

All the best !


----------



## shrinivaskk

natasha.joseph said:


> Hello friends and comrades
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat post. Tried to find a good answer in the Forum and Google, but could not.
> 
> While filling your Immi account details, family name and given name is asked for other identity proofs. My driving license, birth certificate and marriage certificate has put my name together as NAME: NATASHA JOSEPH.
> 
> But my passport has separate Given and Family names. Given name is NATASHA and Family name is JOSEPH.
> 
> Do you think I can separate them for other identity proofs? Or do I need to strictly follow and put my entire name under FAMILY name?


For Indian Citizens, Please follow only what is there in Passport. 

For rest of questions related to alternate ID proofs, no need to mention any. 

All the best !


----------



## Numair16

Hello everyone!

How long does DIBP normally take to conduct employment verification? Its been more than a month since I lodged my visa and I have been checking with my HR, there has not been any email or call so far? Any rough estimates based on your experiences? 

Thank you.


----------



## staokeer

prassu1 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I lodged my Visa 189 on January 30th 2017.I front loaded all the documents including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, employment related documents.I have applied for the code 263111. On February 15th 2017. I got a mail stating that "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" and that CO has been assigned from GSM Adelaide and assessment is in progress.Post Feb 15th, I haven't heard back since then.I'm a single applicant with no dependents.Its been more 2.5 months (80 days aprroxx). I'm checking my HR once every week for any employment verification email, but that too in vain. Candidates, who have lodged visa after me with dependents have got grants in 2 to 3 weeks or maybe maximum 1 month. Guys, any idea on when can I expect a grant and why is it taking so long when everything I have submitted is straight.Should I email the CO I'm assigned to??Please provide your valuable suggestions.Thanks for your time.



Dude, 

I dont' have a suggestion but I can tell you my status.
Visa was lodged on 24/Dec/16 and I've not heard after Feb-3rd.
I'm wondering how people who lodged after me are getting but not me.
As per myimmitracker, I should be getting it by 27th April though its no confirmation.


/Syed


----------



## shrinivaskk

manpan18 said:


> Actually, I take back my words. You CAN claim your education even if ACS has not assessed it. What the COs do is they go to https://internationaleducation.gov.au/ and lookup your institute/degree to see whether your qualification is equivalent to their's. When I tried to look it up myself, I was not able to because the list is available only to paid subscribers. I contacted someone who confirmed that my institute was listed on the portal. Still without paying, it was not possible to find out what my degree was equivalent to. Another thing what I did was go to International Credential Evaluation | World Education Services. they assess education for US/Canada immigration. They have a free evaluation that you can do and that would show the equivalency of your degree. For example my graduate degree from XYZ University was rated as a COmmunity college graduate degree. So if you want to research or pay to find out, that's fine. Else you can simply put yourself as Bachelor/Master in your application as most of them are indeed recognised. I listed my Masters degree in the application which was assessed by ACS but you can mention your degrees Master and Bachelor even if ACS has not assessed it because education and workex points are independent of each other. I hope I have not confused you.
> 
> P.S. - I did the whole wes thing after and not before my application.
> P.S.S. - I am still waiting for my grant.


Indeed you have confused everyone by 
a. giving wrong information
b. giving irrelevant information

Wrong information - 
"You CAN claim your education even if ACS has not assessed it" - This statement is wrong. You CANNOT clam your education untill ACS gives u a AQF credentials. While filing the EOI, you need to give the ACS reference number. 
Now you can definitely say - Do I need to claim all the education in EOI - Yes, advisable. But be clear on what you are claiming from ACS is matching in EOI. 

Irrelevant information - 
The whole WES story is irrelevant here. 
Don't confuse people with Canada Immigration process & Australian Immigration process.

What is the source of your claim? - "What the COs do is they go to https://internationaleducation.gov.au/ and lookup your institute/degree to see whether your qualification is equivalent to their's." 

P.S. - I have gone through Australian immigration process and got a direct grant in 7 days.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

SanBil said:


> You only have to score the desired points 65+ to be eligible for EOI, calculate his points on
> SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake
> 
> or any other page , google it.
> 
> Ive seen many cases on this forum who got quicker grants without claimng points for employment


Thanks buddy!!!! i am going to get my friend do this via this forum then.......:rofl::ballchain:


----------



## prassu1

staokeer said:


> Dude,
> 
> I dont' have a suggestion but I can tell you my status.
> Visa was lodged on 24/Dec/16 and I've not heard after Feb-3rd.
> I'm wondering how people who lodged after me are getting but not me.
> As per myimmitracker, I should be getting it by 27th April though its no confirmation.
> 
> 
> /Syed


So 4 months of processing time, hopefully you should be granted by April 27th then, guess I need to wait a month more maybe end of May 2017. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## natasha.joseph

manpan18 said:


> I hope I got your question. My PAN card has my complete name and not given name / family name. But since it does not even have those sections, I can very well divide the name and put it separately where asked. The problem comes when an ID has the given name and family name section and your complete name is written in just one section. Yours is not that case. Put the names separately in Given and Family name.


Thanks a lot, sir. I'll divide my name as per my passport details and enter those details accordingly. Many thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## sapphire28

Got my PR today, thanks everyone for your support. Zaback wish you good luck mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

shrinivaskk said:


> Indeed you have confused everyone by
> a. giving wrong information
> b. giving irrelevant information
> 
> Wrong information -
> "You CAN claim your education even if ACS has not assessed it" - This statement is wrong. You CANNOT clam your education untill ACS gives u a AQF credentials. While filing the EOI, you need to give the ACS reference number.
> Now you can definitely say - Do I need to claim all the education in EOI - Yes, advisable. But be clear on what you are claiming from ACS is matching in EOI.
> 
> Irrelevant information -
> The whole WES story is irrelevant here.
> Don't confuse people with Canada Immigration process & Australian Immigration process.
> 
> What is the source of your claim? - "What the COs do is they go to https://internationaleducation.gov.au/ and lookup your institute/degree to see whether your qualification is equivalent to their's."
> 
> P.S. - I have gone through Australian immigration process and got a direct grant in 7 days.


Get your arrogance checked. You probably got it when you got your grant. Just because you got your grant in 7 days doesn't make you an expert of every situation. None of the information I gave is wrong or irrelevant. Check your knowledge before you post such a comment.

Do you remember the EOI form? You probably do. It does not ask whether you want to clarify points for the education. You simply put your education. If it has been assessed by ACS. Good. If not, you can still put it. ACS only recognises your relevant degree/education. It does not mean your others degrees are not internationally recognised. Gunee should put all his/her education in there unless he/she doubts the international recognition of those. That's what he/she should do. WES is just a way of validating it. NOT IRRELEVANT! These international bodies are similar.
Source of my claim for 
https://internationaleducation.gov.au? It's the best source possible. Do your own research. I can PM to people who want to know.

@Gunee you can either take my advise or anybody's. It's your call.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sapphire28 said:


> Got my PR today, thanks everyone for your support. Zaback wish you good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations..timeline please

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapphire28

suppala.sudhir said:


> Congratulations..timeline please
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk




Thanks, it's a direct grant. Visa lodged 03/31, grant-04/12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

staokeer said:


> Dude,
> 
> I dont' have a suggestion but I can tell you my status.
> Visa was lodged on 24/Dec/16 and I've not heard after Feb-3rd.
> I'm wondering how people who lodged after me are getting but not me.
> As per myimmitracker, I should be getting it by 27th April though its no confirmation.
> 
> 
> /Syed


I second that.

If you see my timeline, I lodged back in September 2016. Still no grant. And There's people here who have lodged as early as September 2015 and still haven't received a grant. So hang in there. Keep the faith!


----------



## ramvijay

sapphire28 said:


> Got my PR today, thanks everyone for your support. Zaback wish you good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Congratulations sapphire28. Wish you all good luck in the future _


----------



## desiaussie

sapphire28 said:


> Thanks, it's a direct grant. Visa lodged 03/31, grant-04/12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how did you withdraw 190


----------



## sultan_azam

sapphire28 said:


> Got my PR today, thanks everyone for your support. Zaback wish you good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations mate...


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Congrats dear


sapphire28 said:


> Got my PR today, thanks everyone for your support. Zaback wish you good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

Congratulations Sapphire28 for such a speedy grant


----------



## aki07

sapphire28 said:


> Got my PR today, thanks everyone for your support. Zaback wish you good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate.. All the very best !!!


----------



## pkk0574

Yesterday I was filling the Health Declaration form for doing my medicals. One question asks about having another national identity document like Birth certificate, Driving License etc. For my son, I chose to add his birth certificate. He was born in my current country of residence, which is not India and has been provided a birth certificate, which is not in English. However the Indian Embassy has translated the same in English and provided me with an authorized document, which mentions about his birth entry in their records.
Now in the health declaration I provided the reference of the non-English birth certificate. But it is not provided by the country of my Passport.
I hope I have not made a mistake and if it is, then how big it is and whether steps can be taken to rectify it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

As per immitracker, only people in code 261313 have got many grants in the last 3 months compared to 261312, which is very less in number. Is it that people who have submitted as 'Analyst Programmer' needs to wait longer, comparably? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## muhsoh

*Got the Grant...*

A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


----------



## manpan18

pkk0574 said:


> Yesterday I was filling the Health Declaration form for doing my medicals. One question asks about having another national identity document like Birth certificate, Driving License etc. For my son, I chose to add his birth certificate. He was born in my current country of residence, which is not India and has been provided a birth certificate, which is not in English. However the Indian Embassy has translated the same in English and provided me with an authorized document, which mentions about his birth entry in their records.
> Now in the health declaration I provided the reference of the non-English birth certificate. But it is not provided by the country of my Passport.
> I hope I have not made a mistake and if it is, then how big it is and whether steps can be taken to rectify it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I would have left it blank. Althougj I don't think that would be a problem. Not with the Health Declaration. The tricky question is, whether you want put the same information in the Visa application or not? Because those information are asked again in the Visa application. If you want to do away with the complication - cancel/withdraw the current health declaration and submit a new one. That's perfectly alright. I have done that.


----------



## hasansins

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


Congrats Muhsoh! Now is the party time! Which GSM was it?


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.




Good to see these kind of emails. Congratulations. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sultan_azam

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


congratulations muhsoh...


----------



## muhsoh

hasansins said:


> Congrats Muhsoh! Now is the party time! Which GSM was it?


Certainly mate .. GSM was Adelaide ..


----------



## muhsoh

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations muhsoh...


Thanks Sultan bhai... u are a great support here in this forum..


----------



## prassu1

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


Congrats mate !!!..Was there any employment verification?.I belong to the same code (263111) as yours??


----------



## sultan_azam

muhsoh said:


> Thanks Sultan bhai... u are a great support here in this forum..


welcome mate.. where are you heading to ???


----------



## himanshu469

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure but it sounds like you are required to upload them. So, get them. If not in India, then ask someone to get it and then scan and send it to you. You only need the colour scan copy.
> 
> 
> 
> You click print and select page number first to one before the last and save as pdf. Then print it again and only select the last page. Then sign and scan. Then use any online site (google pdf combine) where they combine pdf and then you will have your whole pdf together again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your own medical. If CO had to ask you for your medical, you just wasted 1-3 months for no reason. It is not US Green Card visa where you need to wait for embassy to do your medical. You can do medical and everything before you lodge or at the time of lodge. Go to your immiAccount and generate your Referral Letter with HAP ID. Your application won't be processed till everything is done and CO have them. You can take 6 months to upload and do Medical. Or you can do it today . So, whether CO can start your assessment after 6 months or today it's up to you.
> 
> The first post tells you how to do it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications



Hi Zaback21,

Firstly a big thank you for your prompt replies and suggestions.

Secondly I am sorry as I completely missed this post of yours.

I would have got the medicals done before hand but it was taking me too long to complete all the formalities specially the Form 80 & Form 1221. So I decided to lodge the visa application and yesterday I have uploaded all the documents for self and spouse. My application status is shown as 'Received'

I read on the DIBP website that once you have submitted the VISA application wait for the CO to ask for the health assessment otherwise it may delay your process. Please read the below excerpts from DIBP website regarding When to arrange your health examinations.

*I have already lodged my Australian visa application*

You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.
Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so. 
"

What should be now done in my case as I have a completed application with only health declaration pending.

Please guide.


----------



## himanshu469

Hello Friends,

I have one more query and that is regarding the uploading of passport details.

As of now I have uploaded only the attested copy of passport bio page of self and spouse ( front page only).

Please advice if we are also suppose to upload the back page that shows the address details.

If yes then please advice me if I can upload the complete passport copies i.e. front and back page in .pdf ? and under which head can I upload the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## muhsoh

sultan_azam said:


> welcome mate.. where are you heading to ???


I am planning to move to Melbourne for initial entry. For permanent movement, may be Sydney..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mm77171

Yes Sir. You need both front and back pages scanned.
In case there are any pages with entries like any other visa or departure and arrival dates, you need to scan those as well. 
prepare a combined pdf and then submit it. 



himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have one more query and that is regarding the uploading of passport details.
> 
> As of now I have uploaded only the attested copy of passport bio page of self and spouse ( front page only).
> 
> Please advice if we are also suppose to upload the back page that shows the address details.
> 
> If yes then please advice me if I can upload the complete passport copies i.e. front and back page in .pdf ? and under which head can I upload the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

himanshu469 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Firstly a big thank you for your prompt replies and suggestions.
> 
> Secondly I am sorry as I completely missed this post of yours.
> 
> I would have got the medicals done before hand but it was taking me too long to complete all the formalities specially the Form 80 & Form 1221. So I decided to lodge the visa application and yesterday I have uploaded all the documents for self and spouse. My application status is shown as 'Received'
> 
> I read on the DIBP website that once you have submitted the VISA application wait for the CO to ask for the health assessment otherwise it may delay your process. Please read the below excerpts from DIBP website regarding When to arrange your health examinations.
> 
> *I have already lodged my Australian visa application*
> 
> You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.
> Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so.
> "
> 
> What should be now done in my case as I have a completed application with only health declaration pending.
> 
> Please guide.


i think it is better to proceed with medicals instead of waiting for case officer to ping for this


----------



## sultan_azam

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have one more query and that is regarding the uploading of passport details.
> 
> As of now I have uploaded only the attested copy of passport bio page of self and spouse ( front page only).
> 
> Please advice if we are also suppose to upload the back page that shows the address details.
> 
> If yes then please advice me if I can upload the complete passport copies i.e. front and back page in .pdf ? and under which head can I upload the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


provide both front and back page under passport


----------



## sultan_azam

muhsoh said:


> I am planning to move to Melbourne for initial entry. For permanent movement, may be Sydney..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


great.. good luck


----------



## ammarmp

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


Congrats brother! wish you luck!


----------



## himanshu469

Hi could you please advice where do I upload the copy of the passport i mean under which heading? Considering that I have uploaded the bio page in birth/age and travel doc already....


----------



## pkk0574

sapphire28 said:


> Got my PR today, thanks everyone for your support. Zaback wish you good luck mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dedm

I was requested for medical and Australian PCC last week. I complied with the request yesterday and am now back in the queue. I hope things progress quickly.


----------



## pkk0574

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

himanshu469 said:


> Hi could you please advice where do I upload the copy of the passport i mean under which heading? Considering that I have uploaded the bio page in birth/age and travel doc already....



Uploading passport copy in Brith and travel evidence *suffice*.


----------



## kewlneeli

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


Congratulations ! I was closely following ur posts. My CO contact was on 18th Feb before I uploaded any docs. I uploaded all documents and medicals submitted on 9th March. Wondering how long to wait.


----------



## kvirlive

Hi Everyone,

My case has been assigned to CO Catherine Position Number: 60000194 GSM Adelaide.
Any feedback on CO or Team in general.
Note: CO has requested for Medicals which was expected, rest of the documents were uploaded including all PCC, form 80/1221 and other conventional documents.

Any feedback appreciated. 

Thanks,
Vir


----------



## pvo

@ muhsuh.
congrat. may it lead to prosperity and fulfilment!

pls help me to answer dis:

i ve hnd in computer engineering and 8 years 6 months experience, (similar to urs).

did acs deduct from ur years of experience? if dey did, how many?

plssssss i nid ur reply


----------



## muhsoh

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Good to see these kind of emails. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


Thanks Arun


----------



## muhsoh

prassu1 said:


> Congrats mate !!!..Was there any employment verification?.I belong to the same code (263111) as yours??


Thanks mate..  I have checked with my HR but there wasn't any verification done. No call, no email...


----------



## muhsoh

ammarmp said:


> Congrats brother! wish you luck!


Thanks mate..


----------



## muhsoh

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## muhsoh

kewlneeli said:


> Congratulations ! I was closely following ur posts. My CO contact was on 18th Feb before I uploaded any docs. I uploaded all documents and medicals submitted on 9th March. Wondering how long to wait.


Thanks mate...  

If you have provided all the required documents, trust me your grant is around... you will surely get the golden email as a surprise ... All the best


----------



## muhsoh

pvo said:


> @ muhsuh.
> congrat. may it lead to prosperity and fulfilment!
> 
> pls help me to answer dis:
> 
> i ve hnd in computer engineering and 8 years 6 months experience, (similar to urs).
> 
> did acs deduct from ur years of experience? if dey did, how many?
> 
> plssssss i nid ur reply


Thanks mate 

Well in my case.. for ACS, I submitted my 11 years of experience... out of which at time to ACS assessment, they considered only 7 years 11 months of experience... so by the time I cleared PTE and submitted EOI, 4 months were gone so I added these 4 months to my total considered experience, making it 8+ year experience... hope this will clarify your query...


----------



## pvo

*tnk* *u* *4* *d* clarification.

*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## pvo

muhsoh said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Well in my case.. for ACS, I submitted my 11 years of experience... out of which at time to ACS assessment, they considered only 7 years 11 months of experience... so by the time I cleared PTE and submitted EOI, 4 months were gone so I added these 4 months to my total considered experience, making it 8+ year experience... hope this will clarify your query...


*tnks* *4* *d* clarification.

but *1* more *tin*; 
does it mean that the months *btween* assessment and eoi lodging can be claimed?


*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## vikaschandra

pvo said:


> tnks 4 d clarification.
> 
> but 1 more tin;
> does it mean that the months btween assessment and eoi lodging can be claimed?


If you are in the same job continually then Yes you can claim infact on your EOI leave the To date blank that will keep adding days to your experience until you secure your ITA


----------



## ravi1913

himanshu469 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Firstly a big thank you for your prompt replies and suggestions.
> 
> Secondly I am sorry as I completely missed this post of yours.
> 
> I would have got the medicals done before hand but it was taking me too long to complete all the formalities specially the Form 80 & Form 1221. So I decided to lodge the visa application and yesterday I have uploaded all the documents for self and spouse. My application status is shown as 'Received'
> 
> I read on the DIBP website that once you have submitted the VISA application wait for the CO to ask for the health assessment otherwise it may delay your process. Please read the below excerpts from DIBP website regarding When to arrange your health examinations.
> 
> *I have already lodged my Australian visa application*
> 
> You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.
> Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so.
> "
> 
> What should be now done in my case as I have a completed application with only health declaration pending.
> 
> Please guide.


Hi Himanshu, I also lodged the visa without medicals and front loaded all docs, i couldnt get the early apointment for medical in pune, and there is waiting of 2 to 3 weeks, got the apointment next week, which I booked before 3 weeks,
I would suggest you first to book the apointment

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pvo

vikaschandra said:


> If you are in the same job continually then Yes you can claim infact on your EOI leave the To date blank that will keep adding days to your experience until you secure your ITA


wow! i love *dis*
*tnx* alot.


*Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
I have been contacted by my Case officer on 5th April to upload the required documents.

PCC for my wife and medicals for my family (Me,my wife and my son). 

I have uploaded the PCC and medicals got auto updated on 11h April after i get an appointment on 9th April (health assessment said cleared for all the three of us).

I informed the case officer in email [email protected] on 11th April that i have uploaded all the required documents but missed to inform in visa application (immi site) at the same time but did on 12th April.

Current application status then changed to - Currently under assessment.

Could you please let me know when i can expect an visa grant ? Also i came to know that Australia visa doesnt require stamping in passport is it true? what is the process if i need to get that stamping in my passport ?

Thanks & Regards
Karthik


----------



## desiaussie

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> I have been contacted by my Case officer on 5th April to upload the required documents.
> 
> PCC for my wife and medicals for my family (Me,my wife and my son).
> 
> I have uploaded the PCC and medicals got auto updated on 11h April after i get an appointment on 9th April (health assessment said cleared for all the three of us).
> 
> I informed the case officer in email [email protected] on 11th April that i have uploaded all the required documents but missed to inform in visa application (immi site) at the same time but did on 12th April.
> 
> Current application status then changed to - Currently under assessment.
> 
> Could you please let me know when i can expect an visa grant ? Also i came to know that Australia visa doesnt require stamping in passport is it true? what is the process if i need to get that stamping in my passport ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Karthik


Yes, australian PR doesn't need to be stamped on your passport. If you want it stamped, you can do so in australia by visiting immigration office and paying some extra dollars.

People in the forum say, that the case officer reopens the file after 28 days, but in many cases, it is seen that the grant comes in after 2-3 days of the required documents submitted.

Also, australian immigration is closed from 14th to 18th and then on 24th of this month. its the holiday season there, so expect some delays.


----------



## indergill

Just wondering if 28 days period after CO contact is 28 working days or just normal days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

sharmison said:


> I didn't get it from Safdarjung, but they were able to check and confirm that they indeed received letters (in my name) - they have records of international shipment received. Using that and enquiring it at the underlying post offices, I was able to track it... Not an easy way though...lot of time, patience and energy will be wasted....


Thank you. I'll try this route. Would visit Safdarjund PO today, and check if they can provide any information.


----------



## kewlneeli

Hi Experts,

Please help me on below query.

Fees paid on 12th Feb 2017.
CO contact before I could upload any docs on 18th where she asked to upload all docs.
Uploaded all docs and medicals on 9th March for myself husband and daughter.
Now I dint upload form 80 for my husband. I had uploaded for me since I was primary applicant and we were not claiming partner points.
Should I upload form 80 for my husband?
I haven't got any reply from CO yet. Does it mean it's not required? 
How can I upload form 80 for husband as I don't want CO to contact asking for it which could delay the process further.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> I have been contacted by my Case officer on 5th April to upload the required documents.
> 
> PCC for my wife and medicals for my family (Me,my wife and my son).
> 
> I have uploaded the PCC and medicals got auto updated on 11h April after i get an appointment on 9th April (health assessment said cleared for all the three of us).
> 
> I informed the case officer in email [email protected] on 11th April that i have uploaded all the required documents but missed to inform in visa application (immi site) at the same time but did on 12th April.
> 
> Current application status then changed to - Currently under assessment.
> 
> Could you please let me know when i can expect an visa grant ? Also i came to know that Australia visa doesnt require stamping in passport is it true? what is the process if i need to get that stamping in my passport ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Karthik



yes, they have stopped visa stamping in passport long back


----------



## sultan_azam

kewlneeli said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please help me on below query.
> 
> Fees paid on 12th Feb 2017.
> CO contact before I could upload any docs on 18th where she asked to upload all docs.
> Uploaded all docs and medicals on 9th March for myself husband and daughter.
> Now I dint upload form 80 for my husband. I had uploaded for me since I was primary applicant and we were not claiming partner points.
> Should I upload form 80 for my husband?
> I haven't got any reply from CO yet. Does it mean it's not required?
> How can I upload form 80 for husband as I don't want CO to contact asking for it which could delay the process further.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


fill the form 80 for husband and upload it in his document section, better to do it and avoid co contact


----------



## WildBowlder

desiaussie said:


> Yes, australian PR doesn't need to be stamped on your passport. If you want it stamped, you can do so in australia by visiting immigration office and paying some extra dollars.
> 
> People in the forum say, that the case officer reopens the file after 28 days, but in many cases, it is seen that the grant comes in after 2-3 days of the required documents submitted.
> 
> Also, australian immigration is closed from 14th to 18th and then on 24th of this month. its the holiday season there, so expect some delays.


You cannot get VISA stamp even by paying. Its been long time since only eVisa.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
Anyone experienced printing issues when filling out form 80 and 1221 from a mac (adobe acrobat reader dc)? I can fill and save the forms, but when printing only the document is printing. The fillable areas are not printing? Any solutions? I am afraid if I submit this, CO could not be able to open or print it.

Thanks


----------



## jazz25

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> Anyone experienced printing issues when filling out form 80 and 1221 from a mac (adobe acrobat reader dc)? I can fill and save the forms, but when printing only the document is printing. The fillable areas are not printing? Any solutions? I am afraid if I submit this, CO could not be able to open or print it.
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest instead of directly printing the form on paper, print it to a File through Adobe PDF printer. See how does that show up?

I found some threads online which seem to be similar to your problem. Have a look and see if these help:
https://acrobatusers.com/forum/forms-acrobat/pdf-form-fields-printing-blank/
https://forums.adobe.com/thread/392710?tstart=0


----------



## manpan18

indergill said:


> Just wondering if 28 days period after CO contact is 28 working days or just normal days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two things they say regarding this:
When they send Information Requested letter: "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter."
In their Acknowledgement Email when you write them an email: "We aim to review Visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information."

So, according to me, the expected timeframe is 4 to 6 weeks. Normal days.


----------



## kewlneeli

Can I upload the form 80 on to the application since I already hit submit button? Will it allow me?


----------



## mianjahangir

kewlneeli said:


> Can I upload the form 80 on to the application since I already hit submit button? Will it allow me?


hey, yes you can, go ahead and upload it.


----------



## Hasiths

kewlneeli said:


> Can I upload the form 80 on to the application since I already hit submit button? Will it allow me?


Did you filled out the form 80 already??
how did you do, if so?

Thanks


----------



## WildBowlder

Yes. Its a secured pdf. I converted PDF to image and printed.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Omg....Granted Finally..*

All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…

Things will come when it has to come….
Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.

With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.

All’s well that ends well.

With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…

ANZSCO : 261313 
PTE : Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
ACS : Sep 01
EOI : Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
ITA : Sep 14 (SC 189)
PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
Medicals : Sep 29
Visa Lodge : Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
Verification : Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to 
one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
Grant : Apr 13/2017
IED : Sep 19/ 2017
Validation Trip : May 06-12 (Perth)

Note 
I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
Company-1 (Chennai) : SD signed by my Boss. 
Company-2 (Singapore) : SD signed by my colleague
Company-3 (Singapore) : SD signed by my senior colleague
Company-4 (Singapore) : No Referral Letter Submitted.
*Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
Company-6 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
Company-8 (Chennai) : SD signed by my colleague*

ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics) 

However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.

My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance). 
ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.

I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)

I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.

God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.


----------



## mianjahangir

congrats dear, May you have good time inAaustralia. 



Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> PTE : Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
> ACS : Sep 01
> EOI : Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
> ITA : Sep 14 (SC 189)
> PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
> Medicals : Sep 29
> Visa Lodge : Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
> Verification : Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to
> one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
> Grant : Apr 13/2017
> IED : Sep 19/ 2017
> Validation Trip : May 06-12 (Perth)
> 
> Note
> I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
> Company-1 (Chennai) : SD signed by my Boss.
> Company-2 (Singapore) : SD signed by my colleague
> Company-3 (Singapore) : SD signed by my senior colleague
> Company-4 (Singapore) : No Referral Letter Submitted.
> *Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
> Company-6 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
> Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
> Company-8 (Chennai) : SD signed by my colleague*
> 
> ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics)
> 
> However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
> For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
> For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.
> 
> My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance).
> ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.
> 
> I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
> I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)
> 
> I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
> Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.
> 
> God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.


----------



## taylorman

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> PTE : Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
> ACS : Sep 01
> EOI : Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
> ITA : Sep 14 (SC 189)
> PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
> Medicals : Sep 29
> Visa Lodge : Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
> Verification : Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to
> one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
> Grant : Apr 13/2017
> IED : Sep 19/ 2017
> Validation Trip : May 06-12 (Perth)
> 
> Note
> I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
> Company-1 (Chennai) : SD signed by my Boss.
> Company-2 (Singapore) : SD signed by my colleague
> Company-3 (Singapore) : SD signed by my senior colleague
> Company-4 (Singapore) : No Referral Letter Submitted.
> *Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
> Company-6 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
> Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
> Company-8 (Chennai) : SD signed by my colleague*
> 
> ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics)
> 
> However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
> For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
> For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.
> 
> My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance).
> ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.
> 
> I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
> I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)
> 
> I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
> Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.
> 
> God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.


Great news, buddy!

Another one down from the Q4, 2016 gang. 

Btw, which company did you have to provide the authorization letter for?


----------



## sultan_azam

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> PTE : Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
> ACS : Sep 01
> EOI : Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
> ITA : Sep 14 (SC 189)
> PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
> Medicals : Sep 29
> Visa Lodge : Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
> Verification : Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to
> one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
> Grant : Apr 13/2017
> IED : Sep 19/ 2017
> Validation Trip : May 06-12 (Perth)
> 
> Note
> I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
> Company-1 (Chennai) : SD signed by my Boss.
> Company-2 (Singapore) : SD signed by my colleague
> Company-3 (Singapore) : SD signed by my senior colleague
> Company-4 (Singapore) : No Referral Letter Submitted.
> *Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
> Company-6 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
> Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
> Company-8 (Chennai) : SD signed by my colleague*
> 
> ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics)
> 
> However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
> For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
> For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.
> 
> My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance).
> ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.
> 
> I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
> I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)
> 
> I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
> Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.
> 
> God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.



congratulations mate...


----------



## taylorman

*Easter Holiday*

Does anyone know how many holidays DIBP have for Easter? Is Tuesday (next week) a holiday?


----------



## desiaussie

When your case is assigned to a CO, does the status change to "In Assessment" or it stays "Received"


----------



## desiaussie

taylorman said:


> Does anyone know how many holidays DIBP have for Easter? Is Tuesday (next week) a holiday?


its 14-18 April for easter and than 24 or 25 April for anzac day


----------



## Mudassar_SM

taylorman said:


> Great news, buddy!
> 
> Another one down from the Q4, 2016 gang.
> 
> Btw, which company did you have to provide the authorization letter for?


Company 5 (Micron @Singapore)


----------



## Numair16

Hasiths said:


> Did you filled out the form 80 already??
> how did you do, if so?
> 
> Thanks


You can download the form from here.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Numair16

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> PTE : Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
> ACS : Sep 01
> EOI : Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
> ITA : Sep 14 (SC 189)
> PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
> Medicals : Sep 29
> Visa Lodge : Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
> Verification : Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to
> one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
> Grant : Apr 13/2017
> IED : Sep 19/ 2017
> Validation Trip : May 06-12 (Perth)
> 
> Note
> I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
> Company-1 (Chennai) : SD signed by my Boss.
> Company-2 (Singapore) : SD signed by my colleague
> Company-3 (Singapore) : SD signed by my senior colleague
> Company-4 (Singapore) : No Referral Letter Submitted.
> *Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
> Company-6 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
> Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
> Company-8 (Chennai) : SD signed by my colleague*
> 
> ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics)
> 
> However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
> For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
> For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.
> 
> My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance).
> ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.
> 
> I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
> I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)
> 
> I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
> Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.
> 
> God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.



Very happy for you brother, you deserved this more than anyone after all this wait! Best of luck!


----------



## Numair16

manpan18 said:


> Two things they say regarding this:
> When they send Information Requested letter: "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter."
> In their Acknowledgement Email when you write them an email: "We aim to review Visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information."
> 
> So, according to me, the expected timeframe is 4 to 6 weeks. Normal days.


Thanks dude for pointing this out. I did not notice that they mentioned 6 weeks in the reply email. My hope of getting a grant this month is renewed!


----------



## mianjahangir

Numair16 said:


> Thanks dude for pointing this out. I did not notice that they mentioned 6 weeks in the reply email. My hope of getting a grant this month is renewed!


ideally after me  just kidding.


----------



## SanBil

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


Many Congratz  What about ur employment verification ?


----------



## hasansins

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313
> PTE : Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
> ACS : Sep 01
> EOI : Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
> ITA : Sep 14 (SC 189)
> PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
> Medicals : Sep 29
> Visa Lodge : Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
> Verification : Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to
> one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
> Grant : Apr 13/2017
> IED : Sep 19/ 2017
> Validation Trip : May 06-12 (Perth)
> 
> Note
> I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
> Company-1 (Chennai) : SD signed by my Boss.
> Company-2 (Singapore) : SD signed by my colleague
> Company-3 (Singapore) : SD signed by my senior colleague
> Company-4 (Singapore) : No Referral Letter Submitted.
> *Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
> Company-6 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
> Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
> Company-8 (Chennai) : SD signed by my colleague*
> 
> ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics)
> 
> However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
> For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
> For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.
> 
> My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance).
> ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.
> 
> I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
> I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)
> 
> I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
> Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.
> 
> God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.


Congrats! Can anyone tell me what is the difference between Statutory Declaration and letter head? All my employer letters were in company letter head and signed by my superiors officially with company stamp so is it SD or? I am confused :S.


----------



## Hasiths

amit85 said:


> I would suggest instead of directly printing the form on paper, print it to a File through Adobe PDF printer. See how does that show up?
> 
> I found some threads online which seem to be similar to your problem. Have a look and see if these help:
> https://acrobatusers.com/forum/forms-acrobat/pdf-form-fields-printing-blank/
> https://forums.adobe.com/thread/392710?tstart=0



Thanks a lot.. I already tried this, but no luck.. anyhoo found a work around it.. converting to jpeg and then back to pdf and merging the docs.

BTW are you still waiting for the PCC from USA?? You should have received it by now.


----------



## natasha.joseph

Congrats to everyone who received the good news. 

I've one more question for all experts here (and I sincerely hope that this is my last query) 

- ACS letter for me says "following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skill level ......" 

- Received 10 points for IELTS test in March

- Applied for EOI in March claiming 15 points for work experience as I calculated work experience from Dec 2008 till March 15, 2017 (8 years 3 months) as I am with the same company and same profile from May 2013. 

- Wanted to check if I have furnished the wrong details since ACS letter dated Jan 12, 2017 considers only employment of 7 years and 11 months and I am one month short of 8 years?

- I am still working and can furnish the experience letter and latest payslips as evidence. Would that suffice? 

- Or do I need to resubmit my EOI or get another letter from ACS?

Thanks in advance for your time and responses.


----------



## sounddonor

Tomorrow and next Monday are holidays in Australia. So no grants!!


----------



## sultan_azam

natasha.joseph said:


> Congrats to everyone who received the good news.
> 
> I've one more question for all experts here (and I sincerely hope that this is my last query)
> 
> - ACS letter for me says "following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skill level ......"
> 
> - Received 10 points for IELTS test in March
> 
> - Applied for EOI in March claiming 15 points for work experience as I calculated work experience from Dec 2008 till March 15, 2017 (8 years 3 months) as I am with the same company and same profile from May 2013.
> 
> - Wanted to check if I have furnished the wrong details since ACS letter dated Jan 12, 2017 considers only employment of 7 years and 11 months and I am one month short of 8 years?
> 
> - I am still working and can furnish the experience letter and latest payslips as evidence. Would that suffice?
> 
> - Or do I need to resubmit my EOI or get another letter from ACS?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and responses.


your relevant experience starts from 01/01/2009 - 

new ACS letter not required, 

have you got invite against this eoi ??


----------



## Numair16

mianjahangir said:


> ideally after me  just kidding.


I am good with every single person who has applied getting a grant before me, I just want it within April!  
But technically yours should come first


----------



## natasha.joseph

sultan_azam said:


> your relevant experience starts from 01/01/2009 -
> 
> new ACS letter not required,
> 
> have you got invite against this eoi ??


Yes Sultan bhai. Lodged EOI in March 2017 based on the ACS letter received on January 12, 2017. Received invite on March 29. 

Claimed 70 points. 
Age - 30
Language - 10
Experience - 15
Education - 15

Many thanks.


----------



## MaCK12

I had lodged my application on 29th March as with the occupation Engineering Manager ANZSCO 133211 with 70 points. Was contacted by the CO on 3rd April asking for Form 80 for my wife and polio certificates. These documents were uploaded on 6th April. 

From past experiences, by when should i expect an outcome?


----------



## joarc

*Health declaration - hospitalisation*

Hello,
I was hospitalised for 3 days once.
Can anyone advise if I need to declare this under 'prolonged hospitalisation'?

appreciate the advice!


----------



## sultan_azam

joarc said:


> Hello,
> I was hospitalised for 3 days once.
> Can anyone advise if I need to declare this under 'prolonged hospitalisation'?
> 
> appreciate the advice!


3 days doesnt seems to be a prolonged hospitalization


----------



## chavanashish83

Hi experts,

I'm going to upload all the documents on 16th Apr, I've one query regarding one of the reference of mine,

For recent employment, I've given my supervisor's reference but he is going to USA by this month end and after going there he will provide his updated contact number.
I want to know what if CO contacts him and find out his number is not reachable? How should I provide his updated number after submitting documents?
Or do I need to wait till he goes to USA and then I will need to submit the documents? 
I got invite last month on 29 mar nad don't want to wait more because it's already more 14 days and I haven't submitted the documents.

Please help.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Hi Guys, I have to lodge for visa before 14 May 2017 as I got the ITA on 15 March 2017. I am not hurry for medicals as my wife is pregnant till this summer. Can I lodge for visa on 6 May 2017? It would easier for my pocket.


----------



## sultan_azam

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Hi Guys, I have to lodge for visa before 14 May 2017 as I got the ITA on 15 March 2017. I am not hurry for medicals as my wife is pregnant till this summer. Can I lodge for visa on 6 May 2017? It would easier for my pocket.


yes, you can lodge on 6th May, but dont delay it further, i am saying this to avoid any last minute outages etc and have ample time in hand to resolve any unexpected issues like malfunctioning of card payment etc


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

It's just due because that will be my credit card statement date. Other than card issues, I hope the lodging on 6th May wouldn't affect the ultimate result to visa grant.


----------



## impious.rocker

Hello guys,
received a grant today!

Points: 65
Code: 261313
DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
Visa application: 4th March, 2017
CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
Grant date: 13th April, 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017


congratulations


----------



## ramvijay

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017


Congratulations and all the best for your future


----------



## Phattu_tota

Congrats and ATB !



impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017


----------



## Gop

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017


Hey Congratz!!

did you front load all the docs?

What were the docs requested?


----------



## SanBil

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017



Congratz!! Mention your point breakup, any let us know about any employment verification. Regards


----------



## Numair16

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017


Heyy! Congrats! 
Can you please tell what additional information was requested by CO? 
Thanks


----------



## samcool80

Finally the much awaited Grant is received. Thanks alot to all the members of this forum. 

point 65 - 263111- visa 189 - Last CO Contacted was 18 th Feb-- document uploaded on 2 March. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

samcool80 said:


> Finally the much awaited Grant is received. Thanks alot to all the members of this forum.
> 
> point 65 - 263111- visa 189 - Last CO Contacted was 18 th Feb-- document uploaded on 2 March.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations mate...


----------



## Gop

That's a great news just before the holidays... congrats!



samcool80 said:


> Finally the much awaited Grant is received. Thanks alot to all the members of this forum.
> 
> point 65 - 263111- visa 189 - Last CO Contacted was 18 th Feb-- document uploaded on 2 March.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

samcool80 said:


> Finally the much awaited Grant is received. Thanks alot to all the members of this forum.
> 
> point 65 - 263111- visa 189 - Last CO Contacted was 18 th Feb-- document uploaded on 2 March.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another 263111... Contrats mate 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

muhsoh said:


> A happy day for me and my family  Got the grant today at around 11:45AM GST (probably close of the day at Australia) for myself, my wife and my son... It was a tough waiting period as nothing was visible after the CO contact. To mention that, the grant didn't come from the same CO who asked for additional information. I would like to thanks everyone in this forum for their valuable suggestions/help/encouragement that has always kept the hopes up and high. I wish you all good luck.


Congrats muhsoh!


----------



## manpan18

samcool80 said:


> Finally the much awaited Grant is received. Thanks alot to all the members of this forum.
> 
> point 65 - 263111- visa 189 - Last CO Contacted was 18 th Feb-- document uploaded on 2 March.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## manpan18

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017


Congrats!


----------



## desiaussie

congrats everybody for the grants


----------



## kvirlive

impious.rocker said:


> Hello guys,
> received a grant today!
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261313
> DOE: 1st Jan, 2017
> Invitation date: 15th Feb, 2017
> Visa application: 4th March, 2017
> CO Contacted: 22nd March, 2017
> Replied with requested details: 4th April, 2017
> Grant date: 13th April, 2017


Congrats mate !!
What did CO contacted for ?


----------



## sudharao

Hi,

Can anyone tell if April 12th round, results are published? Till which date the invite is sent out? Also, has the ceiling closed for 2613's  Developer programmer?


----------



## joarc

*Compulsory submission documents*

hello all,
I'm compiling the documents for lodgement and I have a few doubts. Appreciate your advice and comments:

1) Ex-Company Letter of Employment Reference 
- The company i worked for 1 year 9 years ago was an overseas company and the management has changed hands since then. I am not able to get the letter, but I have are letter of appointment and resignation. Also I do not have records of payslips or bank statement. 
Is a statutory declaration needed in this case?

- Another company reference letter shows a different job title from my letter of appointment - Project Manager instead of Design Manager. Other than that all job description details are correct. 
Is the wording that critical and should I get it changed?

2) Character - I have applied for Police Cert and will be collecting it next week.
I am abit confused by the requirements as they state everything as 'may be required', even the Police Cert. 
_Eg. "When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you *might *be asked to get a police certificate from that country."_

3) Health - is evidence of health insurance compulsory?

thank you in advance!


----------



## sultan_azam

joarc said:


> hello all,
> I'm compiling the documents for lodgement and I have a few doubts. Appreciate your advice and comments:
> 
> 1) Ex-Company Letter of Employment Reference
> - The company i worked for 1 year 9 years ago was an overseas company and the management has changed hands since then. I am not able to get the letter, but I have are letter of appointment and resignation. Also I do not have records of payslips or bank statement.
> Is a statutory declaration needed in this case? *are you claiming points for this experience ?? how did you managed at skill assessment stage, use the same document which you used at skill assessment stage*
> 
> - Another company reference letter shows a different job title from my letter of appointment - Project Manager instead of Design Manager. Other than that all job description details are correct.
> Is the wording that critical and should I get it changed? *wording doesnt carry much weightage however the roles and responsibility matter and should match with description of occupation code*
> 
> 2) Character - I have applied for Police Cert and will be collecting it next week.
> I am abit confused by the requirements as they state everything as 'may be required', even the Police Cert.
> _Eg. "When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you *might *be asked to get a police certificate from that country."_ you need pcc from all countries where you stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 
> 3) Health - is evidence of health insurance compulsory? *heath insurance is not required here, however you need to undergo visa health check at designated panel physician authorised by DIBP*
> 
> thank you in advance!


answers inline


----------



## sounddonor

Congratz everybody who got the grant!!

Tomorrow and Monday will be a very peaceful to us as it is a holiday to oz folks


----------



## Gagz

Just to confirm. Do we need to manually call the clinic to take the appointment for medical or is there any online system to do so?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

joarc said:


> hello all,
> I'm compiling the documents for lodgement and I have a few doubts. Appreciate your advice and comments:
> 
> 1) Ex-Company Letter of Employment Reference
> - The company i worked for 1 year 9 years ago was an overseas company and the management has changed hands since then. I am not able to get the letter, but I have are letter of appointment and resignation. Also I do not have records of payslips or bank statement.
> Is a statutory declaration needed in this case?
> 
> - Another company reference letter shows a different job title from my letter of appointment - Project Manager instead of Design Manager. Other than that all job description details are correct.
> Is the wording that critical and should I get it changed?
> 
> 2) Character - I have applied for Police Cert and will be collecting it next week.
> I am abit confused by the requirements as they state everything as 'may be required', even the Police Cert.
> _Eg. "When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you *might *be asked to get a police certificate from that country."_
> 
> 3) Health - is evidence of health insurance compulsory?
> 
> thank you in advance!


Do you already have an invite or are you planning for assessment? Assessing authorities document requirements are different than Visa document requirements.

If you are not claiming points for the 9 years ago job, then you don't have to worry about the reference letter. Without a reference letter or some letter stating clearly your roles and responsibilities, you will not be able to claim points.

Titles should generally match else COs will see the descripency and may ask questions. But if your title has changed due to a promotion or role change then it's fine. You can provide a proof for that.

Police certificate is required. Don't worry about the "may be" part.

Health insurance? No. Health declaration and medical checkup? Yes.


----------



## sultan_azam

Gagz said:


> Just to confirm. Do we need to manually call the clinic to take the appointment for medical or is there any online system to do so?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


some clinics have their websites from where we can book appointment online, in some we can just walk-in and have health check, for others we need to call and book


----------



## impious.rocker

ammarmp said:


> Hey Congratz!!
> 
> did you front load all the docs?
> 
> What were the docs requested?


I did upload all the documents except Police certificate of one of the countries, Polio vaccination certificates and medical of my family.


----------



## Gagz

sultan_azam said:


> some clinics have their websites from where we can book appointment online, in some we can just walk-in and have health check, for others we need to call and book


Make sense.

Thanks mate.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## impious.rocker

kvirlive said:


> Congrats mate !!
> What did CO contacted for ?


Police certificate, Polio vaccination details and medical of my wife and daughter.


----------



## natasha.joseph

Has anyone in India used Paypal to pay visa fee? 

I visited a couple of banks (ICICI, Standard Chartered) to get a forex card. They asked for airline tickets and visa stamp/approval to issue forex cards. Guess its some rule from the Finance Ministry now.


----------



## ravi1913

natasha.joseph said:


> Has anyone in India used Paypal to pay visa fee?
> 
> I visited a couple of banks (ICICI, Standard Chartered) to get a forex card. They asked for airline tickets and visa stamp/approval to issue forex cards. Guess its some rule from the Finance Ministry now.


You can pay thr credit card, i have used citi bank credit card, and it worked for me

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

natasha.joseph said:


> Has anyone in India used Paypal to pay visa fee?
> 
> I visited a couple of banks (ICICI, Standard Chartered) to get a forex card. They asked for airline tickets and visa stamp/approval to issue forex cards. Guess its some rule from the Finance Ministry now.




I have used PayPal for some transfers to AUD but it's an expensive affair.

I got ICICI Forex card post mentioning that it is for immigration purpose.

As ICICI operates in similar fashion throughout the country, I would say check again and you should get the card.

It's better to go through this method as it would save money and there won't be much hassle.

Thanks
Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

sultan_azam said:


> some clinics have their websites from where we can book appointment online, in some we can just walk-in and have health check, for others we need to call and book


Anyone know whether we need to book an apointment for ruby hall or walk ins are also allowed

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

natasha.joseph said:


> Has anyone in India used Paypal to pay visa fee?
> 
> I visited a couple of banks (ICICI, Standard Chartered) to get a forex card. They asked for airline tickets and visa stamp/approval to issue forex cards. Guess its some rule from the Finance Ministry now.


I used _Credit Card _. Yeah, they both are mandatory. Someone posted that he/she *got a forex card without visa stamp and air tickets in HDFC bank*. Try your luck in HDFC.:thumb:


----------



## abhishekv

ravi1913 said:


> Anyone know whether we need to book an apointment for ruby hall or walk ins are also allowed
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


For Ruby hall calling up and getting an appointment is needed. They appear to have around a 2 week waiting time though.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sami00

Guys sorry if I'm asking again, but I want to make sure. As many of the professions could become blacklisted after july, will I be ok if I submit my EOI before July or do I need to get an invite before July??


----------



## sharma_1987

DIBP just increased the timelines for 189 VISA processing from 4 months to 5 months now


----------



## chavanashish83

chavanashish83 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I'm going to upload all the documents on 16th Apr, I've one query regarding one of the reference of mine,
> 
> For recent employment, I've given my supervisor's reference but he is going to USA by this month end and after going there he will provide his updated contact number.
> I want to know what if CO contacts him and find out his number is not reachable? How should I provide his updated number after submitting documents?
> Or do I need to wait till he goes to USA and then I will need to submit the documents?
> I got invite last month on 29 mar nad don't want to wait more because it's already more 14 days and I haven't submitted the documents.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Any expert comments?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph

ramvijay said:


> I used _Credit Card _. Yeah, they both are mandatory. Someone posted that he/she *got a forex card without visa stamp and air tickets in HDFC bank*. Try your luck in HDFC.:thumb:


Thanks much Ravi, Chandna, Ram. I'll try my luck at HDFC and Axis. Visa fee for my family would come to Rs 380,000 and my credit cards don't have that much limit. Cheers.


----------



## jazz25

Hasiths said:


> Thanks a lot.. I already tried this, but no luck.. anyhoo found a work around it.. converting to jpeg and then back to pdf and merging the docs.
> 
> BTW are you still waiting for the PCC from USA?? You should have received it by now.


Yes, unfortunately it didn't reach me so far (India address). Still waiting for it


----------



## mianjahangir

impious.rocker said:


> Police certificate, Polio vaccination details and medical of my wife and daughter.


Congrats dude, in my understanding, medical gets you through the queue. I think when your medical report reaches the CO it needs immediate action. But in some cases they require additional verifications, so that takes time. But overall there is a high chance that you can get immediate attention if your medical is pending.


----------



## jazz25

natasha.joseph said:


> Has anyone in India used Paypal to pay visa fee?
> 
> I visited a couple of banks (ICICI, Standard Chartered) to get a forex card. They asked for airline tickets and visa stamp/approval to issue forex cards. Guess its some rule from the Finance Ministry now.


I have a SB account in HDFC Bank, and I easily got a Forex card from there. They asked for my Passport, PAN and a proof of overseas travel for which I informed I needed the card currently to pay Visa fee. I gave them a copy of my ITA, and they happily accepted.
Give it a try. Else, I have heard it's easy to get a Forex Card from ICICI Bank too, provided you have a SB account with them, or are ready to open one.
If nothing works out, you can contact LKG Forex ([email protected]), and they are ready to provide Forex Card just with Passport & PAN details.
All the best!


----------



## mctowel

Numair16 said:


> Grants continued to flow till June 2016 for some people while some people were getting delay letters at the same time. So nothing can be said with certainty.
> 
> After considering so many patterns and statistics during the last 2 weeks I have arrived at this conclusion that no one can say anything about visa grants with certainty so just chill out and hope for the best.


Haha... So true. One will run mad trying to decode the PR allocation trend.


----------



## natasha.joseph

amit85 said:


> I have a SB account in HDFC Bank, and I easily got a Forex card from there. They asked for my Passport, PAN and a proof of overseas travel for which I informed I needed the card currently to pay Visa fee. I gave them a copy of my ITA, and they happily accepted.
> Give it a try. Else, I have heard it's easy to get a Forex Card from ICICI Bank too, provided you have a SB account with them, or are ready to open one.
> If nothing works out, you can contact LKG Forex ([email protected]), and they are ready to provide Forex Card just with Passport & PAN details.
> All the best!


Thanks Amit, I'll do that. My salary account is with ICICI and visited their branch couple of days back. But they were adamant about the airline tickets. Anyways, I'll go to another branch of ICICI or try HDFC, Axis tomorrow. Banks are closed today for Good Friday. 

Good luck with your assessment. Thanks, Natasha.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi Guys,

Could you please help me with the procedure for applying for PCC ?
1.)PCC in India --> how long will it take to complete the process ?
2.) PCC for Singapore --> They ask for hardcopy of fingerprints,where and how can i get the hardcopy of fingerprints from india and send it to Singapore PCC ?
Please suggest.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi Friends,

What would be Total cost for medical checkup for 3 people (myself,spouse and 1 year kid)?
recently i applied for 189 EOI with 65 points(Software Engineer) on 13th April and i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## adhepra

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What would be Total cost for medical checkup for 3 people (myself,spouse and 1 year kid)?
> recently i applied for 189 EOI with 65 points(Software Engineer) on 13th April and i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


10k approx

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What would be Total cost for medical checkup for 3 people (myself,spouse and 1 year kid)?
> recently i applied for 189 EOI with 65 points(Software Engineer) on 13th April and i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


Approx Rs.5500-7000 per head.


----------



## Landcruiser

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with the procedure for applying for PCC ?
> 1.)PCC in India --> how long will it take to complete the process ?


Make online appointment with Passport Kendra, pay up in advance and visit. You need to take the copy of invite letter and the requested documents. They will send your details for police verification. You need to visit the police station within a week of this and need to fill up some forms. It can take up to 2 weeks if goes through this process. You need to proactive and go to the police to get the work done.

I think they trigger police verification if your address is different from what is in passport. Otherwise there could be straight issue of PCC also.


----------



## Landcruiser

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


You need the invite letter for both medicals and PCC.


----------



## Landcruiser

impious.rocker said:


> I did upload all the documents except Police certificate of one of the countries, Polio vaccination certificates and medical of my family.


That is fast man. Good for you. I have uploaded PCC and medicals for all members in the family before 25/02 and still waiting. No further queries/response from CO from Adelaide. Wonder why it is taking several weeks after submitting all documents in order and no queries. 

Any idea?


----------



## Landcruiser

From DIBP on subclass 189 processing times:

Global visa processing times

75 per cent of applications processed in 5 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 7 months

Looks like it is increasing again, but I see many people getting grants 1-4 weeks also!


----------



## sabhishek982

natasha.joseph said:


> Thanks Amit, I'll do that. My salary account is with ICICI and visited their branch couple of days back. But they were adamant about the airline tickets. Anyways, I'll go to another branch of ICICI or try HDFC, Axis tomorrow. Banks are closed today for Good Friday.
> 
> Good luck with your assessment. Thanks, Natasha.


What are the charges of issuance of these forex cards? Do that differ from bank to bank? How much time they take to issue the card provided I have all the documents they requesting?
Is there any charge for loading the card?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn

adhepra said:


> 10k approx
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



Thanks Adhpera


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi Guys,

Could you please help me with the procedure for applying PCC ?
1.)PCC in India --> how long will it take to complete the process and procedure ?
2.) PCC for Singapore --> They ask for hard copy of fingerprints,where and how can i get the hard copy of fingerprints from india and send it to Singapore PCC ?
Please suggest.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hello Frnz,

Recently i applied for 189 EOI with 65 points(Software Engineer) on 13th April and i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## joarc

Thank you Manpan18 for your reply.

I have the invite and I'm lodging visa application.

I'm afraid I have to take a gamble on the job experience points. 

For the job title, correction - my ex-company added 'project' manager, when the employment letter says only manager (as a pay grade). 

Regards




manpan18 said:


> Do you already have an invite or are you planning for assessment? Assessing authorities document requirements are different than Visa document requirements.
> 
> If you are not claiming points for the 9 years ago job, then you don't have to worry about the reference letter. Without a reference letter or some letter stating clearly your roles and responsibilities, you will not be able to claim points.
> 
> Titles should generally match else COs will see the descripency and may ask questions. But if your title has changed due to a promotion or role change then it's fine. You can provide a proof for that.
> 
> Police certificate is required. Don't worry about the "may be" part.
> 
> Health insurance? No. Health declaration and medical checkup? Yes.


----------



## sultan_azam

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with the procedure for applying PCC ?
> 1.)PCC in India --> how long will it take to complete the process and procedure ?
> 2.) PCC for Singapore --> They ask for hard copy of fingerprints,where and how can i get the hard copy of fingerprints from india and send it to Singapore PCC ?
> Please suggest.


1. Indian PCC -
you need to apply at passport seva kendra website by creating an account on same if your address in passport & current address are same and passport is not too old then you will get pcc on the same day you visit PSK


2. Singapore PCC - please go through this Certificate Of Clearance (COC)

some more details listed in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## sultan_azam

Narasimharajn said:


> Hello Frnz,
> 
> Recently i applied for 189 EOI with 65 points(Software Engineer) on 13th April and i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


no, apply for pcc after invite, in fact for Singapore COC you may need invite letter


----------



## helper.august

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with the procedure for applying PCC ?
> 1.)PCC in India --> how long will it take to complete the process and procedure ?
> 2.) PCC for Singapore --> They ask for hard copy of fingerprints,where and how can i get the hard copy of fingerprints from india and send it to Singapore PCC ?
> Please suggest.



For PCC India , ppl have explained

For PCC Singapore, Get fingerprints from local commissioner police office, where they accept PCC and other requests. They have provision of providing fingerprint service as well.

For Bangalore, google this --> "Fingerprint pcc commisioner police" and visit first url of bcp.gov.in

If you are in any other indian city, same will be available for you.

Thanks


----------



## Gagz

Was just wondering. I actually got a sprain at my ankle yesterday.
And I have scheduled my medical for tomorrow.

Will it raise any alarm?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Gagz said:


> Was just wondering. I actually got a sprain at my ankle yesterday.
> And I have scheduled my medical for tomorrow.
> 
> Will it raise any alarm?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


sprain is not an issue for medicals unless it gave you some serious disease like AIDS/TB or something which will cost Australian Govt dearly


----------



## mctowel

Landcruiser said:


> You need the invite letter for both medicals and PCC.


No, it depends on country and hospital.


----------



## ravi1913

amit85 said:


> Yes, unfortunately it didn't reach me so far (India address). Still waiting for it


Did u not opt for express service, I think it will have tracking number, for uk pcc there are 2 options
Standard mail - no tracking available
Express service - with tracking no
I opted for express and could able to track the parcel, got it in 11 days

If you still not received I think u should contact them and request them to resend again with express service if they have for few extra dollers, so u could track the order

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

ravi1913 said:


> amit85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately it didn't reach me so far (India address). Still waiting for it
> 
> 
> 
> Did u not opt for express service, I think it will have tracking number, for uk pcc there are 2 options
> Standard mail - no tracking available
> Express service - with tracking no
> I opted for express and could able to track the parcel, got it in 11 days
> 
> If you still not received I think u should contact them and request them to resend again with express service if they have for few extra dollers, so u could track the order
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately FBI doesn't offer any express service. They send all responses through standard post which doesn't have any tracking.
I contacted them and requested to resend the reports to a US address this time (my friend's address). Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## jazz25

sabhishek982 said:


> natasha.joseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Amit, I'll do that. My salary account is with ICICI and visited their branch couple of days back. But they were adamant about the airline tickets. Anyways, I'll go to another branch of ICICI or try HDFC, Axis tomorrow. Banks are closed today for Good Friday.
> 
> Good luck with your assessment. Thanks, Natasha.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the charges of issuance of these forex cards? Do that differ from bank to bank? How much time they take to issue the card provided I have all the documents they requesting?
> Is there any charge for loading the card?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Forex card issuance charges are l .less than Rs.300. They can provide you card on the spot. It may take few to 24 hours activation though.
Yes, there are charges for card reload too. You can visit individual bank website for schedule of charges.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

mctowel said:


> No, it depends on country and hospital.


How do we know which country and hospital need an invite or not ? 
I have submitted EOI 261111 189 and I am sure ITA will take time. 

I am based in London, UK


----------



## ravi1913

natasha.joseph said:


> Thanks much Ravi, Chandna, Ram. I'll try my luck at HDFC and Axis. Visa fee for my family would come to Rs 380,000 and my credit cards don't have that much limit. Cheers.


U can pay thr citi bank credit card even if u dont have that much credit limit
Citi bank wont increase the limit on request, but you can load money into ur credit which will increase the limit.
It worked for me, if you dont have citi credit card, I think card not necessarily on ur name, u can use anyone' s card within ur family/frnds

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mm77171

*Functional English Proof*

Folks 

I was wondering, the English waiver certificate from wife's college that i submitted says 
"The above said course was taught in English". 
Usually the samples that I have seen here say "The medium of instruction was English."

Does this really make a difference because I've again submitted the same letter on CO contact but with somewhat better quality. Do they only want to see a letter where it only says "medium of instruction was English".
I'm really confused because i was actually hoping for a grant after such a long waiting but all i got was CO contact for this proof which I had already submitted earlier. 

Is there anyone who had submitted the proof with similar verbiage as i have and got the grant. :fingerscrossed:

Regards
An aspirant.


----------



## piousaragon

*189 electronics eng*

Hello everyone


EOI applied 22nd dec 2016
EA + VE Electronics eng
30 for age
10 for IELTS (8,9,7.5,7.5)
15 for education
5 for australian study

60 points, any chance this year of getting an invite


----------



## sultan_azam

rahagarw said:


> How do we know which country and hospital need an invite or not ?
> I have submitted EOI 261111 189 and I am sure ITA will take time.
> 
> I am based in London, UK


call the panel physician and ask them what documents they need at time of health check 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians


----------



## helper.august

Hi All,

Please help me here!

My CO contacted on 22nd March and gave 28 days for me to reply with pending documents. Counting from 23rd March onward including 23rd March day itself, it gives me time till 19th April End of day. So ideally, does 20th April mean the day when CO revisits??

If I supply one of the remaining document by 19th mid-day, does it suffice the deadline?


----------



## piousaragon

technically if you have not provided the info 28 days laters, counting the day you received it, CO has cancel your visa, but 90 percent of the time they ask you if you want more time, alternately you can upload an letter to them explaining why you need additional time, in regards to CO taking up the case again, it totally depends on CO and your luck, sometimes they check the info before the deadline, sometimes way after.


----------



## helper.august

The problem is I am using a MARA agent and I am not aware of the status of documents shared with CO. Plus there are holidays as of now due to Easter and I am not able to communicate or get reply from Agent. They should be back by 19th Morning. I only wanted to understand if 28 days period ends on 18th April EOD, 19th EOD or 20th EOD? Given that CO contact was on 22nd March 2017..


----------



## piousaragon

all holidays everything is counted, you can check if the docs have been uploaded, just create your owner immi ac and import the application, using the case file no, if MARA agent has not done it, just comment on their FB page and they wil get back to you ASAP


----------



## Gagz

piousaragon said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> EOI applied 22nd dec 2016
> EA + VE Electronics eng
> 30 for age
> 10 for IELTS (8,9,7.5,7.5)
> 15 for education
> 5 for australian study
> 
> 60 points, any chance this year of getting an invite


chances are slim considering that the last invite was also double and merely 5 seats must be left by now if not less.

But its just 2 months. I am sure on 1st round in july you would be amongst the first person to get the invite. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

helper.august said:


> The problem is I am using a MARA agent and I am not aware of the status of documents shared with CO. Plus there are holidays as of now due to Easter and I am not able to communicate or get reply from Agent. They should be back by 19th Morning. I only wanted to understand if 28 days period ends on 18th April EOD, 19th EOD or 20th EOD? Given that CO contact was on 22nd March 2017..


28 is the maximum days after which they expect a response. A response is when you have pressed the "Information Provided" button after. If not they would at least expect an email explaining why you have not provided the information. The CO will not revisit your case if you don't press that button for 28 days, but will revisit it after 28 days in any case and should already have an email/declaration/proof that you are working on it. Make sure you take care of that, else it could become a problem. Your case goes in queue for review once you provide info or 28 days have passed but the COs will revisit it based on their workload.


Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What would be Total cost for medical checkup for 3 people (myself,spouse and 1 year kid)?
> recently i applied for 189 EOI with 65 points(Software Engineer) on 13th April and i'm yet to receive the invite, so it is a good idea to apply for medicals and PCC now or wait until I get the invite?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


----------



## piousaragon

Gagz said:


> chances are slim considering that the last invite was also double and merely 5 seats must be left by now if not less.
> 
> But its just 2 months. I am sure on 1st round in july you would be amongst the first person to get the invite.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


should i put a 190 as well


----------



## manpan18

helper.august said:


> The problem is I am using a MARA agent and I am not aware of the status of documents shared with CO. Plus there are holidays as of now due to Easter and I am not able to communicate or get reply from Agent. They should be back by 19th Morning. I only wanted to understand if 28 days period ends on 18th April EOD, 19th EOD or 20th EOD? Given that CO contact was on 22nd March 2017..


You receive the request on 1st. 28 days end on 29th. Some might say on 28th. So consider it as 28th to be safe. Also note that, this timeframe is to provide a response and not necessarily to provide all requested information.


----------



## Gagz

piousaragon said:


> should i put a 190 as well


Well you can. NSW will be giving bulk invites in the coming weeks but considering the fact that you have to wait only for 2 months for 189. I think you should not waste your energy and certainly 300AUD on NSW.

Afterall subclass 189 > 190 in all aspects. However that is just my opinion.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

sultan_azam said:


> sprain is not an issue for medicals unless it gave you some serious disease like aids/tb or something which will cost australian govt dearly


lol


----------



## fatalikos

piousaragon said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> EOI applied 22nd dec 2016
> EA + VE Electronics eng
> 30 for age
> 10 for IELTS (8,9,7.5,7.5)
> 15 for education
> 5 for australian study
> 
> 60 points, any chance this year of getting an invite


You have one last chance in 20 days i reckon


----------



## piousaragon

fatalikos said:


> You have one last chance in 20 days i reckon


yeah a long shot, good for you tho, congrat!!!!


----------



## fatalikos

piousaragon said:


> yeah a long shot, good for you tho, congrat!!!!


I meant to say 10days. Good luck!


----------



## piousaragon

fatalikos said:


> You have one last chance in 20 days i reckon





fatalikos said:


> I meant to say 10days. Good luck!


i am so close to yours, three days!!


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

*Employment Reference Letter*

Hello Mambers,

I have an offer letter from my previous company name XXX, but the payroll was from company YYY (which is also mentioned on offer letter). I have salary slips from company YYY. Now i am confused what should company name should I mention on reference letter and on which company's letter head. ?

Kindly advise.

Regards,
Anirudh


----------



## sultan_azam

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello Mambers,
> 
> I have an offer letter from my previous company name XXX, but the payroll was from company YYY (which is also mentioned on offer letter). I have salary slips from company YYY. Now i am confused what should company name should I mention on reference letter and on which company's letter head. ?
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Anirudh


no need to give controversial document(offer letter), instead prepare rnr letter on YYY letter head so that it aligns with payroll and salary slips and other documents


----------



## Narasimharajn

In case if i create my own account and import the application based on the application number provided by MARA agent...Doesn't that cause an issue ???since we will have two Immi accounts(one created by me and other one created by my agent) for one application. 






piousaragon said:


> all holidays everything is counted, you can check if the docs have been uploaded, just create your owner immi ac and import the application, using the case file no, if MARA agent has not done it, just comment on their FB page and they wil get back to you ASAP


----------



## kvirlive

Gagz said:


> Was just wondering. I actually got a sprain at my ankle yesterday.
> And I have scheduled my medical for tomorrow.
> 
> Will it raise any alarm?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You're good buddy, infact I'm hoping you'll receive grant before anyone else, since you're not claiming points for experience. Its reduces lot of work for CO.

So congrats in Advance.


----------



## Gagz

kvirlive said:


> You're good buddy, infact I'm hoping you'll receive grant before anyone else, since you're not claiming points for experience. Its reduces lot of work for CO.
> 
> So congrats in Advance.


Thanks mate. I am hopeful and wish that everyone here should get it soon. All have worked equally hard.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

natasha.joseph said:


> Thanks much Ravi, Chandna, Ram. I'll try my luck at HDFC and Axis. Visa fee for my family would come to Rs 380,000 and my credit cards don't have that much limit. Cheers.


Hi Natasha,
Try getting it from Kotak. You can even create an account in barely 5-10 mins by getting the 811 app from app store.

Kotak gives you a multicurrency card

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joarc

Hi manpan18,

For character, do I still need to submit forms 80, 1221, and statutory declaration if I have the police cert?

Appreciate your advice. Thank you! 





manpan18 said:


> Do you already have an invite or are you planning for assessment? Assessing authorities document requirements are different than Visa document requirements.
> 
> If you are not claiming points for the 9 years ago job, then you don't have to worry about the reference letter. Without a reference letter or some letter stating clearly your roles and responsibilities, you will not be able to claim points.
> 
> Titles should generally match else COs will see the descripency and may ask questions. But if your title has changed due to a promotion or role change then it's fine. You can provide a proof for that.
> 
> Police certificate is required. Don't worry about the "may be" part.
> 
> Health insurance? No. Health declaration and medical checkup? Yes.


----------



## ibbz87

joarc said:


> Hi manpan18,
> 
> For character, do I still need to submit forms 80, 1221, and statutory declaration if I have the police cert?
> 
> Appreciate your advice. Thank you!


form 89 and 1221 does not have anything to do with police certificate. Although they are mentioned as optional but almost all offshore candidates have to submit form 80 and 1221 so better you submit them in advance than draging your case further as it would involve co contact for form 80 and 1221 if you dont upload it

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

joarc said:


> Hi manpan18,
> 
> For character, do I still need to submit forms 80, 1221, and statutory declaration if I have the police cert?
> 
> Appreciate your advice. Thank you!


In most cases, form 80 and 1221 are required. Police Clearance is not related. Form 80 and Form 1221 give them an idea as to what you have been doing, where have you been living, what is your family like etc. They deduce your character from the provided information themselves and try to make sure that you are a regular normal person.


----------



## mctowel

rahagarw said:


> How do we know which country and hospital need an invite or not ?
> I have submitted EOI 261111 189 and I am sure ITA will take time.
> 
> I am based in London, UK


You have to find out th procedures as applicable to you, and know what you need. I can't start telling you all countries that need ITA to get a PCC


----------



## sultan_azam

Narasimharajn said:


> In case if i create my own account and import the application based on the application number provided by MARA agent...Doesn't that cause an issue ???since we will have two Immi accounts(one created by me and other one created by my agent) for one application.


just use it as a mirror account and dont upload any thing through the mirror account else agent may frown


----------



## mctowel

Hi guys
In filling the form 80, I am asked whether I am known by any other name.... Of which I have filled NO in my visa application. The thing is, there is a name I dont normally answer, and it is found only in my birth certificate (given by my grandma).

Should I now inlude it in the form 80, since it clearly states that other names include names given at birth? 

I actually dont bear the name and no one, except my parents know its my name.


----------



## jaideobhatt

Dear team, Please have a look at the assessment report, should I go ahead with Y-axis,


----------



## EklaAkash

jaideobhatt said:


> Dear team, Please have a look at the assessment report, should I go ahead with Y-axis,



A quick query mate.

Why your English Ability is showing as 20 for Visa 189 and 10 for 190 and 489??


----------



## desiaussie

jaideobhatt said:


> Dear team, Please have a look at the assessment report, should I go ahead with Y-axis,


This is wrong assessment. Assess yourself with 
https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php

Also, look out for the cut off point needed to get ITA. As far as i know, NSW is only inviting accountants with 75 points.


----------



## joarc

Thanks for your advice!



ibbz87 said:


> form 89 and 1221 does not have anything to do with police certificate. Although they are mentioned as optional but almost all offshore candidates have to submit form 80 and 1221 so better you submit them in advance than draging your case further as it would involve co contact for form 80 and 1221 if you dont upload it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## joarc

Thanks for your advice !



manpan18 said:


> In most cases, form 80 and 1221 are required. Police Clearance is not related. Form 80 and Form 1221 give them an idea as to what you have been doing, where have you been living, what is your family like etc. They deduce your character from the provided information themselves and try to make sure that you are a regular normal person.


----------



## mm77171

Can someone please help here. 



mm77171 said:


> Folks
> 
> I was wondering, the English waiver certificate from wife's college that i submitted says
> "The above said course was taught in English".
> Usually the samples that I have seen here say "The medium of instruction was English."
> 
> Does this really make a difference because I've again submitted the same letter on CO contact but with somewhat better quality. Do they only want to see a letter where it only says "medium of instruction was English".
> I'm really confused because i was actually hoping for a grant after such a long waiting but all i got was CO contact for this proof which I had already submitted earlier.
> 
> Is there anyone who had submitted the proof with similar verbiage as i have and got the grant. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> An aspirant.


----------



## mctowel

shrinivaskk said:


> You can fill 1023 form explaining the situation. It should be considered by DIBP for further processing if its a minor typo error.


Bro... 
How about missing out a 4th name on one of my documents. That is my birth certificate. I didn't know it contained a 4th name which I ve never answered anywhere as it was given when I was born. So, I filled my birth certificate to be having my usual 3 names(family name and 2 other names). Missing out the 4th one only found on my birth certificate.

What do I do about this now? Also, the form 80 now clearly states that "other known names" include names at birth... Of which I have to answer. Meanwhile, in my visa application, I stated that I do not have other known names.

Please everyone, what do I do?


----------



## joarc

Hi, thanks for your reply.

Regarding points on employment, all the jobs for which I am claiming to be related to my profession under the ANZ code, do not actually bear the title listed under that profession. However the description of duties in the letters are a comparable match to the code description. For my degree verification, the assessing body does not assess working experience, so I have to take a gamble here. If the assessing officer would make judgement based on the description of work, then that would mean some hope for me. However, I had reservations as this could be quite technical for layman. Do you have similar experience? 
Is it possible to explain your case further and convince the assessing officer when they evaluate your submission?

Thanks very much.

Regards




sultan_azam said:


> answers inline


----------



## verka

Dear Experts

Once you have uploaded all your documents, how do we know that Case Officer has been assigned? I have uploaded all documents, but status of my application is "Received". By when should I be expecting change in application status? Any timelines.

Thanks


----------



## taylorman

verka said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Once you have uploaded all your documents, how do we know that Case Officer has been assigned? I have uploaded all documents, but status of my application is "Received". By when should I be expecting change in application status? Any timelines.
> 
> Thanks


Either you will get an email from your CO stating that he/ she has started assessing your application and requesting any additional documentation (if necessary).

Otherwise, you may get a direct grant. This is usually the case of all your docs are submitted and the Case officer is satisfied with the information you have provided.


----------



## varas15

*189/190 visa*

Hello all,
This group is a very helpful one.
I have a few queries.
I recently got a positive outcome on EA and plan to apply for EOI.
I am not familiar with the procedure if any1 could guide me.
Also, I have 65 points on 189 visa for mechanical engineering (age-30, language-10,employement-10,education-15) and also 70 points for 190 visa ....what are my chances ?

thanks alot in advance...


----------



## mctowel

Hello all
In filling my forms 80 and 1221, i noticed my adobe cannot save the forms directly with the filled information (it gets wiped off after saving) , Hence I printed pdf copies if the forms with the information filled on them.

The thing is that the printer pdf copies are not as clear as the original, unless they are zoomed to about 150%, then the information becomes much clearer.

Should I leave it like that? Does everyone experience this? Or any alternative?


----------



## manpan18

mctowel said:


> Hello all
> In filling my forms 80 and 1221, i noticed my adobe cannot save the forms directly with the filled information (it gets wiped off after saving) , Hence I printed pdf copies if the forms with the information filled on them.
> 
> The thing is that the printer pdf copies are not as clear as the original, unless they are zoomed to about 150%, then the information becomes much clearer.
> 
> Should I leave it like that? Does everyone experience this? Or any alternative?


You can try a higher DPI but yes the printed and scanned copies are not that clear because the Text fields appear gray when printed.


----------



## Fazil3

My sincere suggestion is please don't go fall for any agency, I bet you can do it yourself.




jaideobhatt said:


> Dear team, Please have a look at the assessment report, should I go ahead with Y-axis,


----------



## deepu1234

Hi, I am new to this thread. After submitting all docs, on average how long will they take to grant the visa ?


----------



## taylorman

Fazil3 said:


> My sincere suggestion is please don't go fall for any agency, I bet you can do it yourself.


I second that...

Go with an agency if:

1. You can't read English (everything is available on the DIBP website and forums like this. We are more than willing to help).

2. You don't have time to read (some people are busy)

3. You are super rich and can waste money

4. You are risk averse (although agents can make mistakes at times)

I know many people who have applied without an agent. Agents charge a lot of money for their services. You could use that money elsewhere.


----------



## manpan18

taylorman said:


> I second that...
> 
> Go with an agency if:
> 
> 1. You can't read English (everything is available on the DIBP website and forums like this. We are more than willing to help).
> 
> 2. You don't have time to read (some people are busy)
> 
> 3. You are super rich and can waste money
> 
> 4. You are risk averse (although agents can make mistakes at times)
> 
> I know many people who have applied without an agent. Agents charge a lot of money for their services. You could use that money elsewhere.


I second that.
5. You want to pay them for filing the application while most of the work will be done by you.


----------



## manpan18

deepu1234 said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread. After submitting all docs, on average how long will they take to grant the visa ?


Depends how happy the CO is with your profile/documents. 1 week/1 month/6 months/etc.


----------



## vikaschandra

Narasimharajn said:


> In case if i create my own account and import the application based on the application number provided by MARA agent...Doesn't that cause an issue ???since we will have two Immi accounts(one created by me and other one created by my agent) for one application.


No issues with that. If it could cause any problem the option to create multiple accounts wouldn't exist


----------



## vikaschandra

mctowel said:


> Hello all
> In filling my forms 80 and 1221, i noticed my adobe cannot save the forms directly with the filled information (it gets wiped off after saving) , Hence I printed pdf copies if the forms with the information filled on them.
> 
> The thing is that the printer pdf copies are not as clear as the original, unless they are zoomed to about 150%, then the information becomes much clearer.
> 
> Should I leave it like that? Does everyone experience this? Or any alternative?


It is better to provide clear copy of the filled form to avoid CO asking for it again


----------



## jazz25

mctowel said:


> Hello all
> In filling my forms 80 and 1221, i noticed my adobe cannot save the forms directly with the filled information (it gets wiped off after saving) , Hence I printed pdf copies if the forms with the information filled on them.
> 
> The thing is that the printer pdf copies are not as clear as the original, unless they are zoomed to about 150%, then the information becomes much clearer.
> 
> Should I leave it like that? Does everyone experience this? Or any alternative?


Hi. If I understand correctly, this happens due to the Adobe software on your machine. Looks like you have Adobe Reader, try installing adobe acrobat, and that should resolve your problem of not being able to save data you're adding in PDF forms. Hope this helps..


----------



## jaideobhatt

*Y-Axis Mumbai or Immigration Solutions Mumbai*

Dear Team,
Please help to choose between Y-Axis Mumbai or Immigration Solutions Mumbai,
Which one is the best.


----------



## biplab54

I worked in a single company for 8 years..how many salary slips i need for EA assessment?


----------



## controlengineer

You can provide as much as possible...or at least 1 per quarter would be enough


----------



## biplab54

controlengineer said:


> You can provide as much as possible...or at least 1 per quarter would be enough


My problem is my company don't used to provide payslips every month. 
What will happen if i cannot provide pay slips?? But i can provide a reference letter with every increment, designation, salary structure and 5 responsibilities of those 8 years period.


----------



## psk_psk

jaideobhatt said:


> Dear Team,
> Please help to choose between Y-Axis Mumbai or Immigration Solutions Mumbai,
> Which one is the best.


You can check and compare both agents based on their fees, reviews on Internet, claims they make, how they maintain visibility in the process....I hope this helps

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kptPP

Hi Experts,
I will be doing visa paymemt next week by AMEX card,in which I have increased credit card limit as per my visa fees.Do you see any risk?
Or I should be ready with the travel card also.
If payment fails in first attempt do we get further chance to pay it again?


----------



## controlengineer

biplab54 said:


> My problem is my company don't used to provide payslips every month.
> What will happen if i cannot provide pay slips?? But i can provide a reference letter with every increment, designation, salary structure and 5 responsibilities of those 8 years period.


In that case provide as much as proof you can..like bank statements indicating salary, salary certificate from HR etc, it is likely CO may ask for payslips be ready to answer it...


----------



## controlengineer

mctowel said:


> Hello all
> In filling my forms 80 and 1221, i noticed my adobe cannot save the forms directly with the filled information (it gets wiped off after saving) , Hence I printed pdf copies if the forms with the information filled on them.
> 
> The thing is that the printer pdf copies are not as clear as the original, unless they are zoomed to about 150%, then the information becomes much clearer.
> 
> Should I leave it like that? Does everyone experience this? Or any alternative?


If you dont have PDF editor program, drag and drop the form in google chrome and after filling it print as PDF (it will save the filled form on desired location, no actual print required)


----------



## sultan_azam

jaideobhatt said:


> Dear Team,
> Please help to choose between Y-Axis Mumbai or Immigration Solutions Mumbai,
> Which one is the best.


heard bad news about Y axis, and never heard about Immigration Solutions..

why dont do it yourself with help of this forum??


----------



## sultan_azam

kptPP said:


> Hi Experts,
> I will be doing visa paymemt next week by AMEX card,in which I have increased credit card limit as per my visa fees.Do you see any risk?
> Or I should be ready with the travel card also.
> If payment fails in first attempt do we get further chance to pay it again?


you can try multiple times for payment however keep in mind the 60 days timeline to apply visa after invitation


----------



## mctowel

controlengineer said:


> If you dont have PDF editor program, drag and drop the form in google chrome and after filling it print as PDF (it will save the filled form on desired location, no actual print required)


Thanks... I ve sorted it. My version of adobe wasn't too good. I ve downloaded a new one. 
Btw, howz your application status?


----------



## controlengineer

mctowel said:


> Thanks... I ve sorted it. My version of adobe wasn't too good. I ve downloaded a new one.
> Btw, howz your application status?


All good ..will apply the visa shortly! not in a hurry and good to see you got an invite..good luck with ur app


----------



## fahad333an

*Employment letters*

Dear All,

I am applying for visa 189 and in a process of preparing my CDR. I have a bit confusion regarding the job reference letters. I have total 12+ years experience out of which 9+ of with current employer (which can get me max of 15 points easily) and 3 yrs from last employer. I want to ask that in this case is it necessary to provide reference letter of last employer in the same format as required by Engineer Australia. I have the letter of last employer but it did not covers the job responsibilities. As it is very difficult for me to approach them and make them convince to prepare a letter in that particular format for me.

Pls I need some expert advice urgently...


----------



## controlengineer

fahad333an said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am applying for visa 189 and in a process of preparing my CDR. I have a bit confusion regarding the job reference letters. I have total 12+ years experience out of which 9+ of with current employer (which can get me max of 15 points easily) and 3 yrs from last employer. I want to ask that in this case is it necessary to provide reference letter of last employer in the same format as required by Engineer Australia. I have the letter of last employer but it did not covers the job responsibilities. As it is very difficult for me to approach them and make them convince to prepare a letter in that particular format for me.
> 
> Pls I need some expert advice urgently...


Normally it is difficult to get that letter from current employer! Past employer should have no issues!
You can request the letter from previous employer HR (its your right) and they should provide it, else tell them to reply you with a valid reason and forward the same email to EA.


----------



## Shermilden

I've got the grant recently. If anyone need help regarding preparing the documents needed for 189 visa, I'm happy to help.


----------



## fahad333an

*Employment letters*



controlengineer said:


> Normally it is difficult to get that letter from current employer! Past employer should have no issues!
> You can request the letter from previous employer HR (its your right) and they should provide it, else tell them to reply you with a valid reason and forward the same email to EA.


Thanks for a quick reply.
One thing more.
Can I provide letter to EA f my current job from my current immediate boss sign having only his contact details and email, as I know HR will never ever give me the same, and I also don't want to share my plan with them, as it will definitely risk my current job. I can also provide enough evidence which proves my employment there, like salary slips, tax letters, promotion letter, increment letter etc.
But in that case what happened if EA directly approaches my HR? or at what time they usually conduct employment verification? At the time of skill assessment thru Engineer Australia or later?

Pls give me some advise.


----------



## fahad333an

Shermilden said:


> I've got the grant recently. If anyone need help regarding preparing the documents needed for 189 visa, I'm happy to help.


Congrats for the grant.

I need a help.

Can I provide job reference letter to EA of my current job from my current immediate boss sign having only his contact details and email, as I know HR will never ever give me the same, and I also don't want to share my plan with them, as it will definitely risk my current job. I can also provide enough evidence which proves my employment there, like salary slips, tax letters, promotion letter, increment letter etc.
But in that case what happened if EA directly approaches my HR? or at what time they usually conduct employment verification? At the time of skill assessment thru Engineer Australia or later?
Need some expert advice


----------



## farjump

jaideobhatt said:


> Dear Team,
> Please help to choose between Y-Axis Mumbai or Immigration Solutions Mumbai,
> Which one is the best.


Never heard of Immigration Solutions Mumbai, but I don't Y-Axis is MARA registered. I know someone who went to Australia with 60 points in the 2nd half of last year though Y-Axis. Y-Axis he said din't help too much other than providing formats of documentation, and checklists. You could use them for your comfort, if you're hard pressed for time.

I personally would love to do everything myself, and this forum is great, but I am very hard pressed for time. I don't have too much free time, and I want to be 101% sure of everything. I have used a MARA registered agent (BBC Consultants, Mumbai) ((not THE BBC, just BBC)). The MARA agent will cost around double of what someone like Y-Axis charges, but they will do all the work of filing, submitting documentation etc for you.


----------



## controlengineer

fahad333an said:


> Thanks for a quick reply.
> One thing more.
> Can I provide letter to EA f my current job from my current immediate boss sign having only his contact details and email, as I know HR will never ever give me the same, and I also don't want to share my plan with them, as it will definitely risk my current job. I can also provide enough evidence which proves my employment there, like salary slips, tax letters, promotion letter, increment letter etc.
> But in that case what happened if EA directly approaches my HR? or at what time they usually conduct employment verification? At the time of skill assessment thru Engineer Australia or later?
> 
> Pls give me some advise.


Not an expert in this matter! but you need to provide the reference letter on your company letter head stating your main duties , if he is authorized to sign a letter on company letter head, should be enough! (if not try with another proofs like timesheets , technical reports/mails which explain your technical expertise)


----------



## manpan18

fahad333an said:


> Thanks for a quick reply.
> One thing more.
> Can I provide letter to EA f my current job from my current immediate boss sign having only his contact details and email, as I know HR will never ever give me the same, and I also don't want to share my plan with them, as it will definitely risk my current job. I can also provide enough evidence which proves my employment there, like salary slips, tax letters, promotion letter, increment letter etc.
> But in that case what happened if EA directly approaches my HR? or at what time they usually conduct employment verification? At the time of skill assessment thru Engineer Australia or later?
> 
> Pls give me some advise.


Yes. That is what work reference (Statutory Declaration) is for and if it comes from your boss then it's even better. It needs to be on a Notary paper. It will go something like "I, XYZ, solemnly declare that Fahad Lastname is working as ... in company under my direct supervision as a full time employee ... Location ... Job responsibilities ... Etc etc. "


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> Yes. That is what work reference (Statutory Declaration) is for and if it comes from your boss then it's even better. It needs to be on a Notary paper. It will go something like "I, XYZ, solemnly declare that Fahad Lastname is working as ... in company under my direct supervision as a full time employee ... Location ... Job responsibilities ... Etc etc. "


It only need a your boss's contact details. Email and contact number. Your HR will not be contacted since you are not providing a letterhead or their contact details. Even by any chance they do, you don't have to worry since PR is your personal matter and you are not committing a crime.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> It only need a your boss's contact details. Email and contact number. Your HR will not be contacted since you are not providing a letterhead or their contact details. Even by any chance they do, you don't have to worry since PR is your personal matter and you are not committing a crime.


Those guidelines are for ACS. Didn't realise you were asking for EA. Check it out.


----------



## verka

Dear Experts

1. Can form 80 be filled electronically or with pen only as it has been mentioned on the form to fill by pen?
2. In form 80 - is it normal to leave blank answers to questions like - Do you know any places where you will stay during your time in Aus? because right now I do not have any clue about it.

Thanks


----------



## muhsoh

verka said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> 1. Can form 80 be filled electronically or with pen only as it has been mentioned on the form to fill by pen?
> 2. In form 80 - is it normal to leave blank answers to questions like - Do you know any places where you will stay during your time in Aus? because right now I do not have any clue about it.
> 
> Thanks


Yes u can fill the form electronically and can sign the last page with pen, scan it, and insert it back to the original document.

For question 2, yes you can mark them as N/A.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shermilden

fahad333an said:


> Congrats for the grant.
> 
> I need a help.
> 
> Can I provide job reference letter to EA of my current job from my current immediate boss sign having only his contact details and email, as I know HR will never ever give me the same, and I also don't want to share my plan with them, as it will definitely risk my current job. I can also provide enough evidence which proves my employment there, like salary slips, tax letters, promotion letter, increment letter etc.
> But in that case what happened if EA directly approaches my HR? or at what time they usually conduct employment verification? At the time of skill assessment thru Engineer Australia or later?
> Need some expert advice


Usually the job reference letter should be signed by either HR manager, any official from HR department. But it won't be a problem to be singed it by immediate supervisor (a.k.a your boss) since you have other evidence as well (pay slips etc).

They won't approach your HR department as long as you have written a sentence in your reference letter "Please contact Mr. Immediate supervisor on +0052365874455 and MyBoss at companymail.com If you need any further clarifications or detail"


----------



## Shermilden

verka said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> 1. Can form 80 be filled electronically or with pen only as it has been mentioned on the form to fill by pen?
> 2. In form 80 - is it normal to leave blank answers to questions like - Do you know any places where you will stay during your time in Aus? because right now I do not have any clue about it.
> 
> Thanks


1. form 80 can be typed electronically.
2. No, don't keep it blank. Atleast write "I intend to stay in a hotel, but I haven't booked them yet, I will book them after the grant "


----------



## joarc

try pdf-Xchange viewer, works fine for me.




mctowel said:


> Hello all
> In filling my forms 80 and 1221, i noticed my adobe cannot save the forms directly with the filled information (it gets wiped off after saving) , Hence I printed pdf copies if the forms with the information filled on them.
> 
> The thing is that the printer pdf copies are not as clear as the original, unless they are zoomed to about 150%, then the information becomes much clearer.
> 
> Should I leave it like that? Does everyone experience this? Or any alternative?


----------



## prasan

*police clearance and medical submission*

Hi All,

Im new to this forum. So i apologize if I'm asking a previously answered question. I'm planning on applying for Australian PR. What i want to know is, can I submit the medical and the police clearance report before the CO requests it ? Will it make the process quicker ? 

And one more question, I've been living in Sri Lanka all my life. Therefore, for the police clearance report, the duration should be for the last 10 years right ? 

Thanks in advance : )


----------



## manpan18

prasan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new to this forum. So i apologize if I'm asking a previously answered question. I'm planning on applying for Australian PR. What i want to know is, can I submit the medical and the police clearance report before the CO requests it ? Will it make the process quicker ?
> 
> And one more question, I've been living in Sri Lanka all my life. Therefore, for the police clearance report, the duration should be for the last 10 years right ?
> 
> Thanks in advance : )


Yes and Yes


----------



## prasan

manpan18 said:


> Yes and Yes


Thanks for clarifying manpan : )


----------



## sounddonor

prasan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to this forum. So i apologize if I'm asking a previously answered question. I'm planning on applying for Australian PR. What i want to know is, can I submit the medical and the police clearance report before the CO requests it ? Will it make the process quicker ?
> 
> 
> 
> And one more question, I've been living in Sri Lanka all my life. Therefore, for the police clearance report, the duration should be for the last 10 years right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance : )




Do submit pcc and medical before co asked that will save you unwanted co cycle of 28 days good luck bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biplab54

I have only electronics copy of my payslips without any company letter head, stamps or signature. Will EA accept Electronics copy of my payslips?


----------



## Shermilden

prasan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new to this forum. So i apologize if I'm asking a previously answered question. I'm planning on applying for Australian PR. What i want to know is, can I submit the medical and the police clearance report before the CO requests it ? Will it make the process quicker ?
> 
> And one more question, I've been living in Sri Lanka all my life. Therefore, for the police clearance report, the duration should be for the last 10 years right ?
> 
> Thanks in advance : )


yes you can submit the medical if you know what kind of tests to be done, but I don't think it will speedup the process.

Police clearance may take few weeks to few months, so it's better to get the police clearance before CO asks for it. Just apply for the clearance report the police officers ask which country you're applying and they will search for 5 or 10 yrs (mostly they ask for your birth details and search for the entire period from birth).


----------



## Shermilden

biplab54 said:


> I have only electronics copy of my payslips without any company letter head, stamps or signature. Will EA accept Electronics copy of my payslips?


I suggest you to get a printout from their payslip printing area and scan and send those to them. Many payslips will not have letter heads, stamps or signature. But, it should contain, company name, your name, your position, and your salary details.


----------



## prasan

sounddonor said:


> Do submit pcc and medical before co asked that will save you unwanted co cycle of 28 days good luck bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot sounddonor : )


----------



## prasan

Shermilden said:


> yes you can submit the medical if you know what kind of tests to be done, but I don't think it will speedup the process.
> 
> Police clearance may take few weeks to few months, so it's better to get the police clearance before CO asks for it. Just apply for the clearance report the police officers ask which country you're applying and they will search for 5 or 10 yrs (mostly they ask for your birth details and search for the entire period from birth).


Got it Shermilden. Thanks a lot for the reply : )


----------



## biplab54

Shermilden said:


> I suggest you to get a printout from their payslip printing area and scan and send those to them. Many payslips will not have letter heads, stamps or signature. But, it should contain, company name, your name, your position, and your salary details.


Thanks Shermilden! I already have the pdf copy (not a scan copy) in my email as it used to generates automatically from HR's application. I hope i can use them.
But just wondering how EA accept these kind of copy. Anyone can create there own payslips with all the details. Is't it?


----------



## Numair16

Shermilden said:


> Usually the job reference letter should be signed by either HR manager, any official from HR department. But it won't be a problem to be singed it by immediate supervisor (a.k.a your boss) since you have other evidence as well (pay slips etc).
> 
> They won't approach your HR department as long as you have written a sentence in your reference letter "Please contact Mr. Immediate supervisor on +0052365874455 and MyBoss at companymail.com If you need any further clarifications or detail"


I got reference letter from my Project Manager on company letterhead, and he is authorized to sign letters written on company letterhead. I also mentioned his contact details i.e. cell number and official email, however i did not specifically mention that please contact him for further inquiries. My question is in my case are they going to contact HR through the number mentioned on the letterhead or they will contact my Project Manager on the number mentioned in the letter body? Which one is more likely?


----------



## prantika

Hi, I made a silly mistake while applying for visa and in my foreign travel to date instead of the year 2013 mentioned 2012. i have already made payment, please let me know how do i fix it or let dibp know,will this cause any serious issue?
I am very worried, please help to address this .
thanks in advance
prantika


----------



## sanjeevneo

Hi,
I just have a couple of doubts on the work reference letter ill have to provide to acs. 

I am an software engineer and the example that i found online from acs is for a software engineers position. 

Can I just use the exact wording from that letter. I do everything thats on that letter and more at work. 

Also, its an ongoing work so do I put an end date or "to date" 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prantika

Hi, I made a silly mistake while applying for visa and in my foreign travel to date instead of the year 2013 mentioned 2012. i have already made payment, please let me know how do i fix it or let dibp know,will this cause any serious issue?
I am very worried, please help to address this .
thanks in advance
prantika


----------



## mctowel

prantika said:


> Hi, I made a silly mistake while applying for visa and in my foreign travel to date instead of the year 2013 mentioned 2012. i have already made payment, please let me know how do i fix it or let dibp know,will this cause any serious issue?
> I am very worried, please help to address this .
> thanks in advance
> prantika


I also made mistakes. Quickly go to the "update us" link at the left side of your visa application home page. Fill the form for "incorrect answers" after that a form 1023 will be automatically generated and stored in your account notifying the assessor(s) of the mistake, which is better than them noticing it first.


----------



## sultan_azam

prantika said:


> Hi, I made a silly mistake while applying for visa and in my foreign travel to date instead of the year 2013 mentioned 2012. i have already made payment, please let me know how do i fix it or let dibp know,will this cause any serious issue?
> I am very worried, please help to address this .
> thanks in advance
> prantika


you can inform DIBP about this incorrect information via UPDATE US option inside immiaccount or through Form 1023


----------



## Numair16

Hello everyone,

Reading about mistakes in form 80 I just realized about a mistake in form 80. In travel history for last 10 years I did not mention my travel to and from Qatar during my stay there however I have mentioned my Qatar address in the details of address for last 10 years. Actually there was space for only five travels which I used up for my visits to and from Saudi Arabia, which is my usual country of residence right now, I had to use the additional information section to complete travel details however later I forgot. What should I do, should I wait for CO to ask for it or should I upload corrected form 80. I am not hiding my stay in Qatar as I have already mentioned it in address history however I did not mention my travel history to and from Qatar. Kindly advise.


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Reading about mistakes in form 80 I just realized about a mistake in form 80. In travel history for last 10 years I did not mention my travel to and from Qatar during my stay there however I have mentioned my Qatar address in the details of address for last 10 years. Actually there was space for only five travels which I used up for my visits to and from Saudi Arabia, which is my usual country of residence right now, I had to use the additional information section to complete travel details however later I forgot. What should I do, should I wait for CO to ask for it or should I upload corrected form 80. I am not hiding my stay in Qatar as I have already mentioned it in address history however I did not mention my travel history to and from Qatar. Kindly advise.




Just notify dibp about incorrect answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> Just notify dibp about incorrect answers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the proper way of doing so?


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> What is the proper way of doing so?


two ways: 

1. update us in my immi account

2. Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> two ways:
> 
> 1. update us in my immi account
> 
> 2. Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)


Thank you.

Will it have any impact on my application?


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Will it have any impact on my application?


no.


----------



## Shermilden

biplab54 said:


> Thanks Shermilden! I already have the pdf copy (not a scan copy) in my email as it used to generates automatically from HR's application. I hope i can use them.
> But just wondering how EA accept these kind of copy. Anyone can create there own payslips with all the details. Is't it?


most payslips contain your superannuation record numbers so, I think It should be fine If you just send them the pdf copies. They will look your details through your country's labour department etc. So the pdf copies won't be an issue. you can use them and they'll accept it.


----------



## takemeout

Hello experts 

CO contacted me on 6th of April for further docs, i am currently preparing the requirements and plan to upload all missing documents by 18th. (Certification of academic degree, and certification of child documents). I already front loaded all documents after lodging the visa.

What are the chances that CO would contact again for other information ? (Eg employment, marriage, etc...?) , what would be the average time for getting a grant (hopefully) 

I'm asking because i will be abroad for few weeks and im afraid to get asked for further information that i won't be able to handle 

Thanks in advance


----------



## biplab54

*Working Hours*

if i specify working hours in reference letter as - From 1st Jan 2016 to 31st Dec 2016, 8 hours a day and 5 days in a week - will EA count it as 1 year? or they will deduct some days?


----------



## vikaschandra

prantika said:


> Hi, I made a silly mistake while applying for visa and in my foreign travel to date instead of the year 2013 mentioned 2012. i have already made payment, please let me know how do i fix it or let dibp know,will this cause any serious issue?
> I am very worried, please help to address this .
> thanks in advance
> prantika


Not a problem you can fill in form 1023 (notification to incorrect answers) and upload it on the immi account


----------



## vikaschandra

takemeout said:


> Hello experts
> 
> CO contacted me on 6th of April for further docs, i am currently preparing the requirements and plan to upload all missing documents by 18th. (Certification of academic degree, and certification of child documents). I already front loaded all documents after lodging the visa.
> 
> What are the chances that CO would contact again for other information ? (Eg employment, marriage, etc...?) , what would be the average time for getting a grant (hopefully)
> 
> I'm asking because i will be abroad for few weeks and im afraid to get asked for further information that i won't be able to handle
> 
> Thanks in advance


Well nothing can be said on whether you will be contacted again by the Co for additional evidence or not. I personally think post this contact it should be the grant. 
Verification of employment is possible though.

If you are traveling outside your current residence for more than 2 wrrks make sure you fill in the form 929 and upload it on the immi account for temporary change in the address


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> no.


Thank you so much for your response.

I used the update us tab and mentioned the missing travel details. Also apologized for my carelessness. Hope they will understand that it was not deliberate


----------



## takemeout

vikaschandra said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts
> 
> CO contacted me on 6th of April for further docs, i am currently preparing the requirements and plan to upload all missing documents by 18th. (Certification of academic degree, and certification of child documents). I already front loaded all documents after lodging the visa.
> 
> What are the chances that CO would contact again for other information ? (Eg employment, marriage, etc...?) , what would be the average time for getting a grant (hopefully)
> 
> I'm asking because i will be abroad for few weeks and im afraid to get asked for further information that i won't be able to handle
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Well nothing can be said on whether you will be contacted again by the Co for additional evidence or not. I personally think post this contact it should be the grant.
> Verification of employment is possible though.
> 
> If you are traveling outside your current residence for more than 2 wrrks make sure you fill in the form 929 and upload it on the immi account for temporary change in the address
Click to expand...



Thanks


----------



## biplab54

biplab54 said:


> if i specify working hours in reference letter as - From 1st Jan 2016 to 31st Dec 2016, 8 hours a day and 5 days in a week - will EA count it as 1 year? or they will deduct some days?


Any advice on this guys!!


----------



## manpan18

biplab54 said:


> Any advice on this guys!!


Generally, it sufficient to mention "Full time". But even if mention it like that, it will be considered 1 working year.


----------



## manpan18

biplab54 said:


> Any advice on this guys!!


or you can just mention 40 hours a week. 38+ working hours a week is considered full time.


----------



## biplab54

manpan18 said:


> or you can just mention 40 hours a week. 38+ working hours a week is considered full time.


Thank you so much manpan18 for your suggestion. Appreciate!


----------



## Gop

biplab54 said:


> Thanks Shermilden! I already have the pdf copy (not a scan copy) in my email as it used to generates automatically from HR's application. I hope i can use them.
> 
> But just wondering how EA accept these kind of copy. Anyone can create there own payslips with all the details. Is't it?




The Auto generated PDF copy will suffice. Don't forget to remove the password protection if it is there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop

prantika said:


> Hi, I made a silly mistake while applying for visa and in my foreign travel to date instead of the year 2013 mentioned 2012. i have already made payment, please let me know how do i fix it or let dibp know,will this cause any serious issue?
> I am very worried, please help to address this .
> thanks in advance
> prantika




This link will help you I guess 
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...rsonal-and-application-details-in-immiaccount



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikramkalsan

Hi All,

Do you know any thread which talks about POST Grant Stuff... like..


1. Which City to look for jobs
2. Where to stay 
3. How to commute
4. How to get medical, SSN etc document formality
5. What to do when you land first time in AU
6. How to do CARGO
7. What doc needed for flat rent
8. opening bank account
9. medicals
etc....

if any such thread exists please let me know.


----------



## natasha.joseph

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Natasha,
> Try getting it from Kotak. You can even create an account in barely 5-10 mins by getting the 811 app from app store.
> 
> Kotak gives you a multicurrency card
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bala. I'll try Kotak now. 

ICICI was very adamant to see the air tickets and they did not heed to my requests. HDFC and Axis responded in a very professional manner - they were citing the recently updated India's Foreign Exchange Management Act (FEMA) rules.

I've raised a request to up my credit limit. That should solve this issue. Hoping for the best. 

Have a great week ahead everyone!


----------



## ankitgoel10

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you know any thread which talks about POST Grant Stuff... like..
> 
> 1. Which City to look for jobs
> 2. Where to stay
> 3. How to commute
> 4. How to get medical, SSN etc document formality
> 5. What to do when you land first time in AU
> 6. How to do CARGO
> 7. What doc needed for flat rent
> 8. opening bank account
> 9. medicals
> etc....
> 
> if any such thread exists please let me know.


Yes please. I would also like to go through such a thread.
Currently, I refer to the sites of Australian Government with an extn govau such as abs or joboutlook


and other freelance blog websites such as bobinoz

these links further provide me indicators to more information


----------



## ravi1913

I have scheduled medical this week, but my daughter is suffering through viral cough and fever, experts pls let me know whether it will impact medical outcome? if yes, shall i postpone the apointment n conduct the medical when she recover frm viral or shall i goahead with this week apointment, experts pls advise
But rescheduling an apointment will again delay by 2 weeks as apointment available after 2 weeks only

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi Ravi, how and which site u booked appointment for medicals?



ravi1913 said:


> I have scheduled medical this week, but my daughter is suffering through viral cough and fever, experts pls let me know whether it will impact medical outcome? if yes, shall i postpone the apointment n conduct the medical when she recover frm viral or shall i goahead with this week apointment, experts pls advise
> But rescheduling an apointment will again
> delay by 2 weeks as apointment available after 2 weeks only
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

ravi1913 said:


> I have scheduled medical this week, but my daughter is suffering through viral cough and fever, experts pls let me know whether it will impact medical outcome? if yes, shall i postpone the apointment n conduct the medical when she recover frm viral or shall i goahead with this week apointment, experts pls advise
> But rescheduling an apointment will again delay by 2 weeks as apointment available after 2 weeks only
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


I advise you to postpone the appointment once your daughter becomes alright. Its better to *call the hospital* and inform the situation. *They will provide a better solution.*


----------



## ramvijay

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Ravi, how and which site u booked appointment for medicals?


Goto *Panel physician* in the below URL and schedule appointment.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians


----------



## biplab54

Gop said:


> The Auto generated PDF copy will suffice. Don't forget to remove the password protection if it is there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Gop! Initially i thought it will be an issue, now i don't have to worry about getting stamps and sign from HR on my Pay slips.


----------



## hunk0308

Shermilden said:


> I've got the grant recently. If anyone need help regarding preparing the documents needed for 189 visa, I'm happy to help.


I have lodged my visa on 13th April. I am having total exp of 9 years and 3 months and total 6 employers. I have three experiences from 2007 to 2010 of which i am having doubt whether CO will consider it or not. I don't have tax forms for this period and having experience letters, bank statements, pay slips, offer letters, reliving letters etc.

Are these evidences enough for my skilled employment?


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Hi All....70 points and on February 14th PCC and medicals were uploaded for dependents and self. It has been two months now and still the status is "Assessment in Progress". It has been in the same status for two months now. Is it normal or may be some issues. It is in GSM brisbane.

Is there a number I can call and ask for status or why there is a delay?


----------



## Ismail_Aus

*Delay in Grant from GSM Brisbane.*

Hi All....70 points and on February 14th PCC and medicals were uploaded for dependents and self. It has been two months now and still the status is "Assessment in Progress". It has been in the same status for two months now. Is it normal or may be some issues. It is in GSM brisbane.

Is there a number I can call and ask for status or why there is a delay?


----------



## sultan_azam

Ismail_Aus said:


> Hi All....70 points and on February 14th PCC and medicals were uploaded for dependents and self. It has been two months now and still the status is "Assessment in Progress". It has been in the same status for two months now. Is it normal or may be some issues. It is in GSM brisbane.
> 
> Is there a number I can call and ask for status or why there is a delay?


as far as i know they dont entertain visa status queries on phone/email


----------



## sreeneshkamath

hunk0308 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 13th April. I am having total exp of 9 years and 3 months and total 6 employers. I have three experiences from 2007 to 2010 of which i am having doubt whether CO will consider it or not. I don't have tax forms for this period and having experience letters, bank statements, pay slips, offer letters, reliving letters etc.
> 
> Are these evidences enough for my skilled employment?


What was the response for your ACS? did they accept all?


----------



## Narasimharajn

Thanks Ravi!!!


ramvijay said:


> Narasimharajn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi, how and which site u booked appointment for medicals?
> 
> 
> 
> Goto *Panel physician* in the below URL and schedule appointment.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
Click to expand...


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi All, i have submitted my spouse ACS re-assessment on 4th april 2017. Its been 2 weeks since applied. Any idea when i can expect the reassessment outcome??.
Please note Last time when applied for ACS assessment for my spouse in december they took exactly 4 weeks but for me it was done in just days... Not sure whats happening here..


----------



## mm77171

*Functional English Proof*

Dear Folks

can someone please advise here. 
Do I need to get new certificate issues with updated verbiage. 



mm77171 said:


> Folks
> 
> I was wondering, the English waiver certificate from wife's college that i submitted says
> "The above said course was taught in English".
> Usually the samples that I have seen here say "The medium of instruction was English."
> 
> Does this really make a difference because I've again submitted the same letter on CO contact but with somewhat better quality. Do they only want to see a letter where it only says "medium of instruction was English".
> I'm really confused because i was actually hoping for a grant after such a long waiting but all i got was CO contact for this proof which I had already submitted earlier.
> 
> Is there anyone who had submitted the proof with similar verbiage as i have and got the grant. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> An aspirant.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Any idea if someone has completed their graduation through correspondence what is the medium to get proof of English language?


----------



## aki07

vikramkalsan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you know any thread which talks about POST Grant Stuff... like..
> 
> 
> 1. Which City to look for jobs
> 2. Where to stay
> 3. How to commute
> 4. How to get medical, SSN etc document formality
> 5. What to do when you land first time in AU
> 6. How to do CARGO
> 7. What doc needed for flat rent
> 8. opening bank account
> 9. medicals
> etc....
> 
> if any such thread exists please let me know.


Hi Vikram,

There are watsapp groups for people moving to sydney and melbourne. 
PM me your no, I can add you to that group.
Also follow below 2 threads
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1177570-moving-sydney-2017-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1135922-moving-melbourne-2016-2017-gang.html


----------



## sreeneshkamath

aki07 said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> There are watsapp groups for people moving to sydney and melbourne.
> PM me your no, I can add you to that group.
> Also follow below 2 threads
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1177570-moving-sydney-2017-a.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1135922-moving-melbourne-2016-2017-gang.html


Could you please add my number to that group as well? i am planning to travel soon.


----------



## aki07

ankitgoel10 said:


> Yes please. I would also like to go through such a thread.
> Currently, I refer to the sites of Australian Government with an extn govau such as abs or joboutlook
> 
> 
> and other freelance blog websites such as bobinoz
> 
> these links further provide me indicators to more information


Hi Ankit,

There are watsapp groups for people moving to sydney and melbourne. 
PM me your no, I can add you to that group.
Also follow below 2 threads
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1177570-moving-sydney-2017-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1135922-moving-melbourne-2016-2017-gang.html


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i know they dont entertain visa status queries on phone/email


Hello Sultan, Vikas and Andrey

I saw your suggestions about Form 929: if changes in address for more than 14 days then we have provide this form 929.

My doubts are :

1. If I am working in country A (country of residence) and need to travel my home country B (for annual leave around 30 days). In this scenario do we need to update the change in address. I am getting confused since both the addresses are already with DIBP the home country B address is already in the passport.

2. If we are submitting Form 929 for the above scenario. Do we need submit the form 929 again after return to Country A on completion the vacation.

What is your thoughts. Kindly suggest.

Lot of thanks


----------



## aki07

sreeneshkamath said:


> Could you please add my number to that group as well? i am planning to travel soon.


Sure, PM me your number.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

aki07 said:


> Sure, PM me your number.


Done.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*add me too*



aki07 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> There are watsapp groups for people moving to sydney and melbourne.
> PM me your no, I can add you to that group.
> Also follow below 2 threads
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1177570-moving-sydney-2017-a.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1135922-moving-melbourne-2016-2017-gang.html



Bro - 
Add me too.

I have PM my mobile no to u - thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sreeneshkamath said:


> Any idea if someone has completed their graduation through correspondence what is the medium to get proof of English language?


Hello mate... I am in the same boat.

We had a discussion in one of the threads few weeks back, you might want to check.

Anyway the outcome was I will be going ahead with my wife's masters documents. Will get a letter from her college confirming the medium of instruction was English.

Her Bachelors was through correspondence, degree explicitly says medium of instruction was English, but don't want to take a chance.

If nothing works then the last resort is IELTS or PTE or any other similar test.

All this when I am not even taking any spouse points :/.. painful 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

sultan_azam said:


> no need to give controversial document(offer letter), instead prepare rnr letter on YYY letter head so that it aligns with payroll and salary slips and other documents


Thank you Sultan for your comments. 
I have one more query, one of previous company's name got changed and i am confused should i prepare Rnr on old company name letter head or with new name ?
I have all other documents like salary slips, relieving letter with OLD name.


----------



## Gop

aki07 said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> 
> 
> There are watsapp groups for people moving to sydney and melbourne.
> 
> PM me your no, I can add you to that group.
> 
> Also follow below 2 threads
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1177570-moving-sydney-2017-a.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1135922-moving-melbourne-2016-2017-gang.html



Hi aki07

Please add me as well. I have sent a message to you with my phone number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

natasha.joseph said:


> Thanks Bala. I'll try Kotak now.
> 
> ICICI was very adamant to see the air tickets and they did not heed to my requests. HDFC and Axis responded in a very professional manner - they were citing the recently updated India's Foreign Exchange Management Act (FEMA) rules.
> 
> I've raised a request to up my credit limit. That should solve this issue. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Have a great week ahead everyone!


Also I can give you the number of the contact person for any queries on the travel card if you require.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

sanjeevneo said:


> Hi,
> I just have a couple of doubts on the work reference letter ill have to provide to acs.
> 
> I am an software engineer and the example that i found online from acs is for a software engineers position.
> 
> Can I just use the exact wording from that letter. I do everything thats on that letter and more at work.
> 
> Also, its an ongoing work so do I put an end date or "to date"
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If anyone please guide me on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz

Hi experts, are visa applications picked us for processing by DIBP authorities on first come first served basis or is there any other criteria?
Best regards, Praviin


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

*ACS Payment online*

Hello Folks,
What should be the best and cheapest way of making payment to ACS. I have a HDFC CC but i think the bank will charge extra amount like service tax etc.

Regards,
Anirudh


----------



## Gop

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> What should be the best and cheapest way of making payment to ACS. I have a HDFC CC but i think the bank will charge extra amount like service tax etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Anirudh



The service charge is charged differently for master/visa , Amex or diner etc. There is the currency conversion charges too. To avoid two types of charges being applied, we took a forex prepaid card from axis bank and then recharged it for the fee and then paid using it. This card can be used for the visa fee too which was above my credit card limit.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop

But not sure if there is a better way. This was more convenient for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Gop said:


> The service charge is charged differently for master/visa , Amex or diner etc. There is the currency conversion charges too. To avoid two types of charges being applied, we took a forex prepaid card from axis bank and then recharged it for the fee and then paid using it. This card can be used for the visa fee too which was above my credit card limit.
> 
> 
> Thank you Gop, But to apply for Forex prepaid card, they need a valid visa and air tickets documents, which i don't have.


----------



## Gop

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Gop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The service charge is charged differently for master/visa , Amex or diner etc. There is the currency conversion charges too. To avoid two types of charges being applied, we took a forex prepaid card from axis bank and then recharged it for the fee and then paid using it. This card can be used for the visa fee too which was above my credit card limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Gop, But to apply for Forex prepaid card, they need a valid visa and air tickets documents, which i don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got it through a company called centrum. They give an axis bank card. We gave passport and pan card copy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## beko303

Ismail_Aus said:


> Hi All....70 points and on February 14th PCC and medicals were uploaded for dependents and self. It has been two months now and still the status is "Assessment in Progress". It has been in the same status for two months now. Is it normal or may be some issues. It is in GSM brisbane.
> 
> Is there a number I can call and ask for status or why there is a delay?



DIBP mentioned in the website that Visa application processing times as following:

Visa Type	Stream 75% of applications 90% of applications 

189 Skilled - Independent 5 months 7 months
190 Skilled - Nominated 5 months 8 months

some guys got granted before that, but that is the time frame mentioned on the website. hope u got urs soon.


----------



## manpan18

sanjeevneo said:


> If anyone please guide me on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can. Although I recommend that you make slight modifications. Try reading the whole thing in the sample in a go and then write it without looking at it. That will bring your personal touch to it.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

rvd said:


> Hello Sultan, Vikas and Andrey
> 
> I saw your suggestions about Form 929: if changes in address for more than 14 days then we have provide this form 929.
> 
> My doubts are :
> 
> 1. If I am working in country A (country of residence) and need to travel my home country B (for annual leave around 30 days). In this scenario do we need to update the change in address. I am getting confused since both the addresses are already with DIBP the home country B address is already in the passport.
> 
> 2. If we are submitting Form 929 for the above scenario. Do we need submit the form 929 again after return to Country A on completion the vacation.
> 
> What is your thoughts. Kindly suggest.
> 
> Lot of thanks


Yes for both your questions. the reason why you should keep DIBP updated is because they should know about your contact number and whereabouts in case they wish to reach out to you for any clarification.


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjeevneo said:


> If anyone please guide me on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try not copying and pasting the same content.. most of the tasks would be similar but try to put them in your words..not good idea to use the same content available on ACS Website


----------



## vikaschandra

pk2oz said:


> Hi experts, are visa applications picked us for processing by DIBP authorities on first come first served basis or is there any other criteria?
> Best regards, Praviin


Yes it should be on first come first serve basis.. check the link for GSM Allocation dates

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hello Gop,
What are charges for forex card, i think there woukd be a difference of around Rs.1 for every AUD actual market rate.

Hdfc credit card including all charges comes around 2.8%.



Gop said:


> ani.ak.asharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Folks,
> 
> What should be the best and cheapest way of making payment to ACS. I have a HDFC CC but i think the bank will charge extra amount like service tax etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Anirudh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The service charge is charged differently for master/visa , Amex or diner etc. There is the currency conversion charges too. To avoid two types of charges being applied, we took a forex prepaid card from axis bank and then recharged it for the fee and then paid using it. This card can be used for the visa fee too which was above my credit card limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sambit235

Hi,
I am a Electronics and Telecommunication Engineer .Can anyone tell me how many years of my Work Experience will be deducted in ACS assessment ? I have total 8 years of Experience in IT Industry (4 years in India and 4 years in Australia).

Many thanks in Advance.
Sambit


----------



## vikaschandra

sambit235 said:


> Hi,
> I am a Electronics and Telecommunication Engineer .Can anyone tell me how many years of my Work Experience will be deducted in ACS assessment ? I have total 8 years of Experience in IT Industry (4 years in India and 4 years in Australia).
> 
> Many thanks in Advance.
> Sambit


Most probably 2 years. It also depends on the occupation code you opt for


----------



## Gagz

sambit235 said:


> Hi,
> I am a Electronics and Telecommunication Engineer .Can anyone tell me how many years of my Work Experience will be deducted in ACS assessment ? I have total 8 years of Experience in IT Industry (4 years in India and 4 years in Australia).
> 
> Many thanks in Advance.
> Sambit


If you want to assess it through ACS then surely 4 years. It was 2 years couple of years back but now its 4.

One of my friend has same profile as that of yours.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sambit235

Hi,
I have applied for 261313 - software engineer anzsco code

Thanks
Sambit


----------



## Hasiths

Guys, 

How did you all fill and attach the form 80? Did you type or hand wrote then scanned? Having a hardtime with my MAC filling out the form and saving. Coz it does not print the filled fields. 
I tried to convert each page to a JPEG then back to pdf, here everything works fine except that it ticks both yes and no answer options, even though I have selected only one option. 

Any advice from the MAC users. 

Thanks


----------



## Gop

Narasimharajn said:


> Hello Gop,
> What are charges for forex card, i think there woukd be a difference of around Rs.1 for every AUD actual market rate.
> 
> Hdfc credit card including all charges comes around 2.8%.



Yes, credit card will cost less than forex card. However I went with the force card as the visa fee was way above my credit card limit... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

manpan18 said:


> Yes you can. Although I recommend that you make slight modifications. Try reading the whole thing in the sample in a go and then write it without looking at it. That will bring your personal touch to it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk




Thank you both. 

What about the second part of the question. 

Do i really have to put an end date? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sanjeevneo said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> What about the second part of the question.
> 
> Do i really have to put an end date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To date is fine and you are still in the job.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

Hey guys,

I have started a watsapp group to connect people travelling to sydney/melbourne from india.

Lets connect.

Please post a hi in the below thread and pm me your number.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1250665

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Is DIBP working today ?


----------



## sharmison

sounddonor said:


> Is DIBP working today ?


Yes they should be working today. Holiday was on 14th & 17th.

As today is the start of day as well as work week for DIBP, lets pray and wish good luck for everyone who is in queue for the grant (including myself), to get the good news asap.

ray2: ray:


----------



## rvd

Gop said:


> Yes, credit card will cost less than forex card. However I went with the force card as the visa fee was way above my credit card limit...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If credit card will cost less than forex card then better to credit the money to the credit card to pay the fees.

For example if the credit has total and available limit of Rs. 2 lakhs we can if we pay additional 10k then our credit card limit becomes 2.10 lakhs. Better to confirm with the bank, which issued the Credit card.


----------



## rvd

vikaschandra said:


> Yes for both your questions. the reason why you should keep DIBP updated is because they should know about your contact number and whereabouts in case they wish to reach out to you for any clarification.


Thank you so much.


----------



## asad_18pk

Hi Guys, after spouse VAC2 payment how many days DIBP takes to grant visa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Thank you Sultan for your comments.
> I have one more query, one of previous company's name got changed and i am confused should i prepare Rnr on old company name letter head or with new name ?
> I have all other documents like salary slips, relieving letter with OLD name.


I had the same case. I got the ACS assessment by providing both company names in the format <New Company Name> (Formerly <Old Company Name>). I used this format in the R&R document as well. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## rvd

asad_18pk said:


> Hi Guys, after spouse VAC2 payment how many days DIBP takes to grant visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of them got between 2 weeks to 6 weeks. Few got even before two weeks.


----------



## asad_18pk

rvd said:


> Most of them got between 2 weeks to 6 weeks. Few got even before two weeks.




Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph

Australia toughens foreign worker visas, says Australian jobs for Australians | Reuters

Was reading this on the web - Australia PM Turnbull's comments on immigration. I don't know a whole lot about 457 class visa but I expect the immigration rules and laws to get tougher going forward. 

*Australia toughens foreign worker visas, says Australian jobs for Australians*

April 18, SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia will abolish a temporary work visa popular with foreigners and replace it with a visa requiring better English-language and work skills, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said on Tuesday.

Turnbull rejected suggestions the visa policy change was in response to far-right wing political parties, such as One Nation, demanding more nationalistic policies.

But in a Facebook announcement Turnbull said: "Our reforms will have a simple focus: Australian jobs and Australian values."

Turnbull said the visa change would attract better skilled workers and see Australians employed over cheap foreign workers brought in under the old 457 visa program.

"We are an immigration nation, but the fact remains- Australian workers must have priority for Australian jobs," he said. "We'll no longer allow 457 visas to be passports to jobs that could and should go to Australians."

The 457 visa was designed to fill Australia's skills shortage and allow holders to bring members of their family to Australia on 457 secondary visa.

But the 457 visa has been mired in controversy with allegations the program was being misused by employers to import workers on the cheap, not to fill genuine skill shortage.

"We are bringing the 457 visa class to an end. It's lost its credibility," Turnbull said at a press conference in Canberra.

Anyone now in Australia on a 457 visa will not be affected by the new arrangements.

The 457 visa, now used by about 95,000 foreign workers, will be replaced by a new temporary visa and the list of occupations that qualify for a visa will be reduced from more than 200.

The new visa will be limited to a two-year period and a second four-year visa will require a higher standard of English language.

From 1901 to around 1973, Australia restricted non-white immigration under a White Australia policy which required an English language test.

(THE END)


----------



## ramvijay

Guys,
Received my much awaited *Visa Grant Mail* today morning . Super Happy:hat::hat:


----------



## rvd

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Received my much awaited *Visa Grant Mail* today morning . Super Happy:hat::hat:


Congratulations and All the best for the future.


----------



## beko303

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Received my much awaited *Visa Grant Mail* today morning . Super Happy:hat::hat:


Congratulations mate


----------



## Rahul_UK183

natasha.joseph said:


> Australia toughens foreign worker visas, says Australian jobs for Australians | Reuters
> 
> Was reading this on the web - Australia PM Turnbull's comments on immigration. I don't know a whole lot about 457 class visa but I expect the immigration rules and laws to get tougher going forward.
> 
> *Australia toughens foreign worker visas, says Australian jobs for Australians*
> 
> April 18, SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia will abolish a temporary work visa popular with foreigners and replace it with a visa requiring better English-language and work skills, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said on Tuesday.
> 
> Turnbull rejected suggestions the visa policy change was in response to far-right wing political parties, such as One Nation, demanding more nationalistic policies.
> 
> But in a Facebook announcement Turnbull said: "Our reforms will have a simple focus: Australian jobs and Australian values."
> 
> Turnbull said the visa change would attract better skilled workers and see Australians employed over cheap foreign workers brought in under the old 457 visa program.
> 
> "We are an immigration nation, but the fact remains- Australian workers must have priority for Australian jobs," he said. "We'll no longer allow 457 visas to be passports to jobs that could and should go to Australians."
> 
> The 457 visa was designed to fill Australia's skills shortage and allow holders to bring members of their family to Australia on 457 secondary visa.
> 
> But the 457 visa has been mired in controversy with allegations the program was being misused by employers to import workers on the cheap, not to fill genuine skill shortage.
> 
> "We are bringing the 457 visa class to an end. It's lost its credibility," Turnbull said at a press conference in Canberra.
> 
> Anyone now in Australia on a 457 visa will not be affected by the new arrangements.
> 
> The 457 visa, now used by about 95,000 foreign workers, will be replaced by a new temporary visa and the list of occupations that qualify for a visa will be reduced from more than 200.
> 
> The new visa will be limited to a two-year period and a second four-year visa will require a higher standard of English language.
> 
> From 1901 to around 1973, Australia restricted non-white immigration under a White Australia policy which required an English language test.
> 
> (THE END)


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1252369

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramvijay

*Special thanks to all *who contributed small small information that brings a big change in my life:israel::israel::israel:


----------



## natasha.joseph

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Also I can give you the number of the contact person for any queries on the travel card if you require.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Bala - please share the contact details. I am based out of Bangalore. Many thanks.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Narasimharajn said:


> Hello Gop,
> What are charges for forex card, i think there woukd be a difference of around Rs.1 for every AUD actual market rate.
> 
> Hdfc credit card including all charges comes around 2.8%.


I used my Amex and i got charged 5-7k extra i guess. i dint get the statement yet - it should be 25k around INR however the difference in account shows upto to 32k so i guess the charges are very high. i need to take a new travel card and looking for some help,


----------



## sreeneshkamath

natasha.joseph said:


> Australia toughens foreign worker visas, says Australian jobs for Australians | Reuters
> 
> Was reading this on the web - Australia PM Turnbull's comments on immigration. I don't know a whole lot about 457 class visa but I expect the immigration rules and laws to get tougher going forward.
> 
> *Australia toughens foreign worker visas, says Australian jobs for Australians*
> 
> April 18, SYDNEY (Reuters) - Australia will abolish a temporary work visa popular with foreigners and replace it with a visa requiring better English-language and work skills, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said on Tuesday.
> 
> Turnbull rejected suggestions the visa policy change was in response to far-right wing political parties, such as One Nation, demanding more nationalistic policies.
> 
> But in a Facebook announcement Turnbull said: "Our reforms will have a simple focus: Australian jobs and Australian values."
> 
> Turnbull said the visa change would attract better skilled workers and see Australians employed over cheap foreign workers brought in under the old 457 visa program.
> 
> "We are an immigration nation, but the fact remains- Australian workers must have priority for Australian jobs," he said. "We'll no longer allow 457 visas to be passports to jobs that could and should go to Australians."
> 
> The 457 visa was designed to fill Australia's skills shortage and allow holders to bring members of their family to Australia on 457 secondary visa.
> 
> But the 457 visa has been mired in controversy with allegations the program was being misused by employers to import workers on the cheap, not to fill genuine skill shortage.
> 
> "We are bringing the 457 visa class to an end. It's lost its credibility," Turnbull said at a press conference in Canberra.
> 
> Anyone now in Australia on a 457 visa will not be affected by the new arrangements.
> 
> The 457 visa, now used by about 95,000 foreign workers, will be replaced by a new temporary visa and the list of occupations that qualify for a visa will be reduced from more than 200.
> 
> The new visa will be limited to a two-year period and a second four-year visa will require a higher standard of English language.
> 
> From 1901 to around 1973, Australia restricted non-white immigration under a White Australia policy which required an English language test.
> 
> (THE END)




This is only for 457, 189 and 190 they are milking cow they will not touch that. they earn a lot through this.


----------



## desiaussie

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Received my much awaited *Visa Grant Mail* today morning . Super Happy:hat::hat:


Congrats Ramvijay


----------



## manugunta

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Received my much awaited *Visa Grant Mail* today morning . Super Happy:hat::hat:


Congrats..!


----------



## rameshverma85

manugunta said:


> Congrats..!




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pk2oz said:


> Hi experts, are visa applications picked us for processing by DIBP authorities on first come first served basis or is there any other criteria?
> Best regards, Praviin




Individually, each application has its own steps to go through, some take more some less time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suab

I know this is regarding visa 457. Could it pose any implications on current or future 189 applications?

http://m.economictimes.com/nri/visa...-to-tech-outsourcing/articleshow/58235183.cms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Guyssss how important is it to get the job duties or responsibilities right on your work reference letter? I am submitting my application soon but I am so worried about the letter whether I put enough duties there or not? what if I miss a few important duties, will they reject my visa application?

Thank you for your help


----------



## andreyx108b

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received my much awaited *Visa Grant Mail* today morning . Super Happy:hat::hat:




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

suab said:


> I know this is regarding visa 457. Could it pose any implications on current or future 189 applications?
> 
> http://m.economictimes.com/nri/visa...-to-tech-outsourcing/articleshow/58235183.cms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1252369

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi Bala - please share the contact details. I am based out of Bangalore. Many thanks.


Agustin +919739933988

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz

Congratulations!! 
What was your visa lodgement date?



ramvijay said:


> *Special thanks to all *who contributed small small information that brings a big change in my life


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Everyone

I have one query and for that I have searched the forum and read articles written on skillselect page, yet I am confused and don't have answer that what to do... below is my query

I am planning to apply for PR under subclass 189, I will be applying with my wife and baby (3 months old). Now I want to include my dependent mother in my application. She is 62 years old and dependent on me (I am the only son and my father passed away two months back).

Now, after reading several posts under parent visa, relative clause and other posts here on forum about not including parent while applying for PR... these all are very confusing. 

Could you please help me out understand what to do. I have to apply next month once I get my ACS evaluation results.

Thanks


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have one query and for that I have searched the forum and read articles written on skillselect page, yet I am confused and don't have answer that what to do... below is my query
> 
> I am planning to apply for PR under subclass 189, I will be applying with my wife and baby (3 months old). Now I want to include my dependent mother in my application. She is 62 years old and dependent on me (I am the only son and my father passed away two months back).
> 
> Now, after reading several posts under parent visa, relative clause and other posts here on forum about not including parent while applying for PR... these all are very confusing.
> 
> Could you please help me out understand what to do. I have to apply next month once I get my ACS evaluation results.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry to hear that.... my thoughts are not much clear on this. if you're looking for a help from an agent i can provide you my agent contact details who been much helpful with all the details and this guy got 15 years experience.
Regards,
Sreenesh


----------



## djthevj

Not sure if anyone has read through this. Please consider this just as an information.

After H-1B, a Visa Blow for Indian Workers from Down Under - News18

Hoping this doesn't have any impact on PR's.


----------



## biggy85

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have one query and for that I have searched the forum and read articles written on skillselect page, yet I am confused and don't have answer that what to do... below is my query
> 
> I am planning to apply for PR under subclass 189, I will be applying with my wife and baby (3 months old). Now I want to include my dependent mother in my application. She is 62 years old and dependent on me (I am the only son and my father passed away two months back).
> 
> Now, after reading several posts under parent visa, relative clause and other posts here on forum about not including parent while applying for PR... these all are very confusing.
> 
> Could you please help me out understand what to do. I have to apply next month once I get my ACS evaluation results.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can no longer include Parents under 189 visa.

https://www.acacia-au.com/including-family-members-changes-from-19-November-2016.php

You have to take a parent visa route. Since you are the only son, there is something called as a '_balance of family_' test, which is fine for you. The usual parent visa has a long queue, and a contributory parent visa can be processed quickly but comes at a huge cost. There have been talks about introducing a new parent visa to avoid these lengthy queues. Check this as well.

https://www.acacia-au.com/new-temporary-parent-visa-proposed.php

Hope it helps. Cheers


----------



## Subhash Bohra

My Guess is people with PR will be in more demand !! as companies need people there and 457 is banned now so how will they find people. 

I am saying this because I have seen this issue in one of the Canadian account at here in my company where as per the rule they have to either hire local or PR people. There was even an email to all employee stating that if anybody has Canada PR come forward and we will send you there.




djthevj said:


> Not sure if anyone has read through this. Please consider this just as an information.
> 
> After H-1B, a Visa Blow for Indian Workers from Down Under - News18
> 
> Hoping this doesn't have any impact on PR's.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Hi everyone..My employement RnR letter consists of 3 pages and HR signature is at the third/last page. Should i also ask her to sign on all the other pages as well??

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

What is gsm adeliede number if I want to call them to follow up my case? Do you experts recommend me to call them as I have done VAC2 payment on 9th april and my case status is in progress since thn?

Need your advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Subhash Bohra said:


> My Guess is people with PR will be in more demand !! as companies need people there and 457 is banned now so how will they find people.
> 
> I am saying this because I have seen this issue in one of the Canadian account at here in my company where as per the rule they have to either hire local or PR people. There was even an email to all employee stating that if anybody has Canada PR come forward and we will send you there.


PR holders has high chance of getting job but still you may need to travel to Australia to find a job. i think getting job sitting back in India is difficult but not impossible. 

Many banks in AU has requirements for all IT employees and dev geeks so finger cross.


----------



## djthevj

Subhash Bohra said:


> My Guess is people with PR will be in more demand !! as companies need people there and 457 is banned now so how will they find people.
> 
> I am saying this because I have seen this issue in one of the Canadian account at here in my company where as per the rule they have to either hire local or PR people. There was even an email to all employee stating that if anybody has Canada PR come forward and we will send you there.


I second that.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

djthevj said:


> I second that.



Here is what we need to think Smartly - if they are abolishing 457 which means they are hiding something behind the scenes. before the prefer (going further) PR holder - they will then come up with a law that either the company need to find au citizen or prove the job profile they are after resource is not available for the same. which is the case in Canada now. But PR is always handy and it works like a stick in the hands of witch.:fencing:


----------



## Hisenberg786

Dear Seniors, Specially Sultan e Azam

I need to ask a quick question regarding my first entry in Australia. How much time i can spend outside Australia continuously after my first entry in Australia. Kindly guide me as my job depends upon this question.


----------



## Hisenberg786

Sorry i forgot to mention my signature in my previous post


----------



## chumashankar

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Seniors, Specially Sultan e Azam
> 
> I need to ask a quick question regarding my first entry in Australia. How much time i can spend outside Australia continuously after my first entry in Australia. Kindly guide me as my job depends upon this question.


You spend max 5 years from your Grant Date.

But it is recommended not stay more than 1 year outside australia. Because when you apply for resident return visa after 5 years of your grant , they may question you.

and You can also apply for citizenship if you stay 4 years in australia before your grant is going to expire.


----------



## Hisenberg786

What if i stay 8 months outside and then return to Australia and spend continuously four years there?


----------



## vikaschandra

asad_18pk said:


> Hi Guys, after spouse VAC2 payment how many days DIBP takes to grant visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually VAC2 is charged towards the end of the application which means one can expect the grant soon.. maybe a week or two


----------



## vikaschandra

ramvijay said:


> Guys,
> Received my much awaited *Visa Grant Mail* today morning . Super Happy:hat::hat:


Congratulations Ramvijay


----------



## vikaschandra

Hisenberg786 said:


> Dear Seniors, Specially Sultan e Azam
> 
> I need to ask a quick question regarding my first entry in Australia. How much time i can spend outside Australia continuously after my first entry in Australia. Kindly guide me as my job depends upon this question.


until your visa expires that would be 5 years from the date of issuance... before the visa expires you should be in AU for renewal if not you would need to get an RRV to get inside AU once again which could be subjective


----------



## vikaschandra

*Changes in Skilled Occupation List*

after the news of 457 going to be stopped here in yet another piece of information 


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


on 19 April 2017, the:
Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) replaced the previous ‘Skilled Occupation List’ (SOL) and is available in Schedule 1 of the relevant legislative instrument
Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) replaced the previous ‘Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List’ (CSOL) and is available in Schedule 2 of the relevant legislative instrument.


----------



## sanjeevneo

vikaschandra said:


> after the news of 457 going to be stopped here in yet another piece of information
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> 
> on 19 April 2017, the:
> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) replaced the previous ‘Skilled Occupation List’ (SOL) and is available in Schedule 1 of the relevant legislative instrument
> Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) replaced the previous ‘Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List’ (CSOL) and is available in Schedule 2 of the relevant legislative instrument.




Does it affect 2631 on 189? 
As in in terms of application process, documents required etc etc? 
I am in the process of applying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

hows the process of sponsoring gonna go with current employees? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

sanjeevneo said:


> Does it affect 2631 on 189?
> As in in terms of application process, documents required etc etc?
> I am in the process of applying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so


----------



## sanjeevneo

sounddonor said:


> I don't think so



Thanks for letting me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

can i use forex card to make visa fee (axis bank)?


----------



## prashantbhagat

rohit_99129 said:


> I have been asking the same thing in the previous 2016 thread, but guess my message is getting lost in so many others.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working.
> 
> Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?


Please try with a different browser. It worked for me


----------



## amir577

Hi expats,
I got an email to provide additional verification for my previous employment on 5th March, they also asked for my wife's vac2 fee. I collected all my doc and uploaded on 12 March and also aaked them that i would like to pay for vac2 fee. But haven't heard from them yet. 

Should i wait or should i call them.


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjeevneo said:


> Does it affect 2631 on 189?
> As in in terms of application process, documents required etc etc?
> I am in the process of applying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as of now nothing mentioned about change in process or documents requirement hence should not affect


----------



## vikaschandra

sreeneshkamath said:


> can i use forex card to make visa fee (axis bank)?


Yes You can


----------



## mohsin1947

amir577 said:


> Hi expats,
> I got an email to provide additional verification for my previous employment on 5th March, they also asked for my wife's vac2 fee. I collected all my doc and uploaded on 12 March and also aaked them that i would like to pay for vac2 fee. But haven't heard from them yet.
> 
> Should i wait or should i call them.


Salam Brother Amir

Can you elaborate what did you upload for your previous employment and what further docs did you provide later in March? Please tell your timeline as well.
Thanks


----------



## gauravghai

Bit of analysis for all the waiting applicants (like me)

Chances of getting a grant, if CO contacted you at least once and your last reply to CO was made on or after 1-Jan-17

If CO is from Adelaide then changes of getting grant:

Within 10 Days from response: 6%
Within 20 Days from response: 22%
Within 30 Days from response: 35%
Within 40 Days from response: 61%
Within 50 Days from response: 86%
Within 60 Days from response: 99%
Within 70 Days from response: 99%
Within 80 Days from response: 100%

If CO is from Brisbane then changes of getting grant:

Within 10 Days from response: 26%
Within 20 Days from response: 38%
Within 30 Days from response: 69%
Within 40 Days from response: 82%
Within 50 Days from response: 92%
Within 60 Days from response: 97%
Within 70 Days from response: 100%

Analysis is based on 39 cases of Brisbane office and 79 cases of Adelaide office.

Source: myimmitracker.com


----------



## m_hegazy

Guys , if there is any internal check with assessing authorities ? ACS or EA or anybody else ? or they are working with the outcome letter only ?


----------



## asad_18pk

amir577 said:


> Hi expats,
> I got an email to provide additional verification for my previous employment on 5th March, they also asked for my wife's vac2 fee. I collected all my doc and uploaded on 12 March and also aaked them that i would like to pay for vac2 fee. But haven't heard from them yet.
> 
> Should i wait or should i call them.




Did you get VAC2 payment invoice and link for payment? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm77171

Commendable effort on this analysis. 



gauravghai said:


> Bit of analysis for all the waiting applicants (like me)
> 
> Chances of getting a grant, if CO contacted you at least once and your last reply to CO was made on or after 1-Jan-17
> 
> If CO is from Adelaide then changes of getting grant:
> 
> Within 10 Days from response: 6%
> Within 20 Days from response: 22%
> Within 30 Days from response: 35%
> Within 40 Days from response: 61%
> Within 50 Days from response: 86%
> Within 60 Days from response: 99%
> Within 70 Days from response: 99%
> Within 80 Days from response: 100%
> 
> If CO is from Brisbane then changes of getting grant:
> 
> Within 10 Days from response: 26%
> Within 20 Days from response: 38%
> Within 30 Days from response: 69%
> Within 40 Days from response: 82%
> Within 50 Days from response: 92%
> Within 60 Days from response: 97%
> Within 70 Days from response: 100%
> 
> Analysis is based on 39 cases of Brisbane office and 79 cases of Adelaide office.
> 
> Source: myimmitracker.com


----------



## Mirjee

I was checking the list which r published today and i was not been able to find so many occupation s which were there before. I applied on 263111 network and system engineer but there is nothing mentioned there. 
So any one been able to put some light on that what will be the status. 
Will our cases be processed or no. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Mirjee

I m asking becoz i applied with 80 points now it's been more than 2 months since visa lodgement and more than one a half month since case office asked me to upload docs and i submitted and pressed ip on 6 march. 
Not been able to understand what r they cooking.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Mirjee said:


> I was checking the list which r published today and i was not been able to find so many occupation s which were there before. I applied on 263111 network and system engineer but there is nothing mentioned there.
> So any one been able to put some light on that what will be the status.
> Will our cases be processed or no.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


263111 is on both MLTSSL and STSOL list.


----------



## verka

Dear Experts

I have some doubts regarding form 80 and 1221.

I am leaving blank to questions a). Intended date of travel. b). Friends/ relatives in Australia where you can stay.

I don't have any intended yet and do not have any family relatives in Australia which I can put in this form. So is it fine if I leave them blank?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## hardi

*Birth Certificate - Spouse*

Hi Guys,

Please let me know if the Birth Certificate is in Hindi language, will it be acceptable ?? Do I need to get the translation done ?? 

I am facing this issue for my spouse.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## bigm0n

hardi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please let me know if the Birth Certificate is in Hindi language, will it be acceptable ?? Do I need to get the translation done ??
> 
> I am facing this issue for my spouse.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Just because u have a public forum u think of placing dumb questions? Do u expect CO to learn Hindi for u? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hardi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please let me know if the Birth Certificate is in Hindi language, will it be acceptable ?? Do I need to get the translation done ??
> 
> I am facing this issue for my spouse.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


AFAIK an alternative for birth certificate is the 10th standard certificate / marksheet which has the DOB on it.

You could use that if thats in Eng 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

:fencing:


bigm0n said:


> Just because u have a public forum u think of placing dumb questions? Do u expect CO to learn Hindi for u?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


So whats the big deal if someone is getting it double confirmed? If you have problems then please refrain Mr.


----------



## hardi

rahagarw said:


> AFAIK an alternative for birth certificate is the 10th standard certificate / marksheet which has the DOB on it.
> 
> You could use that if thats in Eng
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks Rahagaw for your response


----------



## biplab54

Anyone in this group can suggest, which occupation a Professional Broadcast Engineer (not operator) should choose from SOL? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kubaza

Hi there! 

I will apply to 189 with 65 points in June and 70 points in July. (Age:32, Exp:3 years, Eng: +79 PTE, Bachelors)

Could you guess the whole process time for Materials Engineer 233112 in such situation?

Thank you!


----------



## nishish

kubaza said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I will apply to 189 with 65 points in June and 70 points in July. (Age:32, Exp:3 years, Eng: +79 PTE, Bachelors)
> 
> Could you guess the whole process time for Materials Engineer 233112 in such situation?
> 
> Thank you!


For ANZSCO- 2331, there is not much competition. This occupation code was not filled completely last year and looks like will not be filled completely this year as well. So I think you should get an invite with 60 points if you apply before last round in June 2017. I am also of the same ANZSCO group 2331, 233111 chemical engineer to be exact and currently in the skill assessment stage. So apply as soon as you reach 60 points. Goodluck


----------



## kubaza

nishish said:


> For ANZSCO- 2331, there is not much competition. This occupation code was not filled completely last year and looks like will not be filled completely this year as well. So I think you should get an invite with 60 points if you apply before last round in June 2017. I am also of the same ANZSCO group 2331, 233111 chemical engineer to be exact and currently in the skill assessment stage. So apply as soon as you reach 60 points. Goodluck


firstly, thank you very much for your reply.
But im confused here. I ve been following similar threads for a while and i thought 2331 was included in "other engineer prof." as pro rata. So i was wrong all time? 
How can i find the filled numbers last year and this year? All i see is pro rata occup.


----------



## nishish

kubaza said:


> firstly, thank you very much for your reply.
> But im confused here. I ve been following similar threads for a while and i thought 2331 was included in "other engineer prof." as pro rata. So i was wrong all time?
> How can i find the filled numbers last year and this year? All i see is pro rata occup.


\

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3
This table gives you the idea of how many people have been invited in this year for various occupations.
1. Ours is 2331. Only 642 seats are filled out of 1000. This is the current year data. I also read somewhere that this group was not completely filled last year as well. I can't remember where I read it though. Looking at this year situation, it looks like this won't get completely filled.
2. ANZSCO 2339 is other engineering professionals and yes it comes under pro rata. Seats for this are already filled. Again refer to the table in the link. But yours is 2331, so you will get an invite as soon as you apply. This is my analysis.You can take the advice of other people as well. Goodluck.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

kubaza said:


> firstly, thank you very much for your reply.
> But im confused here. I ve been following similar threads for a while and i thought 2331 was included in "other engineer prof." as pro rata. So i was wrong all time?
> How can i find the filled numbers last year and this year? All i see is pro rata occup.


See this 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

asad_18pk said:


> Did you get VAC2 payment invoice and link for payment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, I have already asked them for invoice but no reply yet, one of my friends was saying to call them, one odd thing happened today, my company hr received an email and call form Aus embassy for employment verification, HR said he will be sending it tomorrow

i will wait till next monday then i will call them


----------



## mianjahangir

according to immi track only one grant yesterday, people at immigration office were too lazy after long weekend, lets hope they start with a good number today


----------



## ashishjain

gauravghai said:


> Bit of analysis for all the waiting applicants (like me)
> 
> Chances of getting a grant, if CO contacted you at least once and your last reply to CO was made on or after 1-Jan-17
> 
> If CO is from Adelaide then changes of getting grant:
> 
> Within 10 Days from response: 6%
> Within 20 Days from response: 22%
> Within 30 Days from response: 35%
> Within 40 Days from response: 61%
> Within 50 Days from response: 86%
> Within 60 Days from response: 99%
> Within 70 Days from response: 99%
> Within 80 Days from response: 100%
> 
> If CO is from Brisbane then changes of getting grant:
> 
> Within 10 Days from response: 26%
> Within 20 Days from response: 38%
> Within 30 Days from response: 69%
> Within 40 Days from response: 82%
> Within 50 Days from response: 92%
> Within 60 Days from response: 97%
> Within 70 Days from response: 100%
> 
> Analysis is based on 39 cases of Brisbane office and 79 cases of Adelaide office.
> 
> Source: myimmitracker.com


You can't say 100% with in 80 days of responding. I know so many applicants who are still waiting after responding to CO.

Myself waiting even after 90 days of responding to CO, Adelaide.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

ashishjain said:


> You can't say 100% with in 80 days of responding. I know so many applicants who are still waiting after responding to CO.
> 
> Myself waiting even after 90 days of responding to CO, Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


True, that's why I mentioned the number of cases I used for this analysis. More the number more would be the accuracy of this analysis

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

amir577 said:


> Not yet, I have already asked them for invoice but no reply yet, one of my friends was saying to call them, one odd thing happened today, my company hr received an email and call form Aus embassy for employment verification, HR said he will be sending it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> i will wait till next monday then i will call them




Okay. They will raise invoice once they assess your application completely. It seems they are working on your application as they did employement verification. They will raise invoice once everything is finalized against your application. I think you should wait for some more time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21

Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....


----------



## adhepra

ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....


congrats bro
please share timeline


----------



## desiaussie

ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....


congrats ankur


----------



## vikaschandra

ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....


Congratulations Ankur


----------



## ankur_21

adhepra said:


> congrats bro
> please share timeline


TimeLine is in signature


----------



## Narasimharajn

Congrats buddy


ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....


----------



## sreeneshkamath

ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....


Congrats.....


----------



## sreeneshkamath

ankur_21 said:


> TimeLine is in signature


if you could share some insight, may i know why 4 years were deducted by ACS? was your job profile (roles&responsibilities) were not matching?


----------



## matthew.roy

*Medicals before visa application*

Hi everyone

Unsure how many people did medicals before paying visa fee for 189. 

- I received visa invite on March 29 and got all PCCs last week. 
- I have created an account in Immiaccount and generated HAP ID without paying visa fee
- I have booked appointment for medicals tomorrow
- I want my medicals to get cleared before paying visa fee as I have cholesterol and fatty liver 
- I know IED depends on PCC/Medicals date but I want to be double sure with medicals before taking the plunge

Wanted to check if anyone here used this approach and if there are any downside to this.

I have time till May 28 to apply for visa as per the letter from Immigration. 

Thanks heaps in advance - Matthew


----------



## sreeneshkamath

matthew.roy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Unsure how many people did medicals before paying visa fee for 189.
> 
> - I received visa invite on March 29 and got all PCCs last week.
> - I have created an account in Immiaccount and generated HAP ID without paying visa fee
> - I have booked appointment for medicals tomorrow
> - I want my medicals to get cleared before paying visa fee as I have cholesterol and fatty liver
> - I know IED depends on PCC/Medicals date but I want to be double sure with medicals before taking the plunge
> 
> Wanted to check if anyone here used this approach and if there are any downside to this.
> 
> I have time till May 28 to apply for visa as per the letter from Immigration.
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance - Matthew




There is nothing wrong in doing so. you'll get your result max by a week but may not be in hand but they will update in portal. if you see message no actions required then you're good to go.

if you upload documents up-front before any CO contact it gives you a chance to get direct grant as well!!!!! all the best...... :laser:


----------



## matthew.roy

sreeneshkamath said:


> There is nothing wrong in doing so. you'll get your result max by a week but may not be in hand but they will update in portal. if you see message no actions required then you're good to go.
> 
> if you upload documents up-front before any CO contact it gives you a chance to get direct grant as well!!!!! all the best...... :laser:


Many thanks for the quick response, Sreenesh.


----------



## sultan_azam

matthew.roy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Unsure how many people did medicals before paying visa fee for 189.
> 
> - I received visa invite on March 29 and got all PCCs last week.
> - I have created an account in Immiaccount and generated HAP ID without paying visa fee
> - I have booked appointment for medicals tomorrow
> - I want my medicals to get cleared before paying visa fee as I have cholesterol and fatty liver
> - I know IED depends on PCC/Medicals date but I want to be double sure with medicals before taking the plunge
> 
> Wanted to check if anyone here used this approach and if there are any downside to this.
> 
> I have time till May 28 to apply for visa as per the letter from Immigration.
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance - Matthew


there shouldnt be any issue unless it comes out that your medical problems will incur heavy charges to Australian government


----------



## asad_18pk

ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....




Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew.roy

sultan_azam said:


> there shouldnt be any issue unless it comes out that your medical problems will incur heavy charges to Australian government


Thanks Sultan. I don't take any medicines for cholesterol and fatty liver now and haven't taken any medicines so far. Doctor had advised food restriction and exercise. So hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## sultan_azam

matthew.roy said:


> Thanks Sultan. I don't take any medicines for cholesterol and fatty liver now and haven't taken any medicines so far. Doctor had advised food restriction and exercise. So hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.


good luck


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Hey folks,
Hope you are doing well. Questions I am about to ask might ve been asked multiple times on this forum before, but I can't help it. Hope you guys ll tolerate these questions. Here is my case.
-My CDR outcome is positive with 8 plus years of experience validated.
-I am quite sure of getting my EOI on 26th April draw
-I have filled form 80 and form 1221
-Currently going through the process of getting PCC and FRC

Now I am confused a little bit regarding my medicals, as few of my friends did not submit medical upfront while lodging the case and submitted them when CO asked. Hence their cases are taking long (by long, here I mean above 3 months or so). I want to avoid that, but no one is able to guide me about how to get my medicals done before lodging the case in Pakistan. Can anyone help me in this regard as I want to get direct grant by submitting all necessary documents upfront.


----------



## vivek_ntm

Anyone having issues with logging in ImmiAccount today? After login I'm getting a fatal error issue while trying to retrieve my visa form.


----------



## sharmison

vivek_ntm said:


> Anyone having issues with logging in ImmiAccount today? After login I'm getting a fatal error issue while trying to retrieve my visa form.


They have already mentioned this on the login page..

================
UNPLANNED SYSTEM ISSUE

Clients may be experiencing a fatal error when attempting to view or edit visa and citizenship applications. We are currently working to resolve the issue.

We apologise for any inconvenience.
==============


----------



## vivek_ntm

sharmison said:


> They have already mentioned this on the login page..
> 
> ================
> UNPLANNED SYSTEM ISSUE
> 
> Clients may be experiencing a fatal error when attempting to view or edit visa and citizenship applications. We are currently working to resolve the issue.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.
> ==============


Thank you Sharmison. Btw I noticed in you signature that CO asked for current employment evidence, what did you submit? Is salary slips enough?


----------



## taylorman

Is there a whatsapp group for people moving to Perth?


----------



## manugunta

*Direct Grant*

Received my Direct Grant Today 

Cheers
Sandeep Manugunta

ACS Applied : Feb 12th 2017
ACS Positive Response : Feb 21st 2017
PTE (10 Pts) : March 1st 2017 
EOI Applied : March 2nd 2017
Invitation Received : March 29th 2017
Visa Lodge with PCC & Medicals : April 5th 2017
Visa Grant : April 19th 2017


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

manugunta said:


> Received my Direct Grant Today
> 
> Cheers
> Sandeep Manugunta
> 
> ACS Applied : Feb 12th 2017
> ACS Positive Response : Feb 21st 2017
> PTE (10 Pts) : March 1st 2017
> EOI Applied : March 2nd 2017
> Invitation Received : March 29th 2017
> Visa Lodge with PCC & Medicals : April 5th 2017
> Visa Grant : April 19th 2017


Congrats bro,
Can I ask what documents your submitted while lodging for Visa? Can you list them for us so that we can aim for direct grant as well.


----------



## suhas_sm

Hi Guys,

Received Grant today. I had always been a silent reader. This update is for the guys who have been waiting for a long time like me.

Had applied on 9th Nov 2016
CO was assigned on 30th Nov 2016. Not even a single document was front loaded by this time.
Submitted all docs on 27th December. Almost at the 11th hour!
And waited since then. No Follow-ups. No Verifications. And received grant today.

For everyone who is eagerly waiting, it will come, have patience. Best of luck.


----------



## manugunta

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats bro,
> Can I ask what documents your submitted while lodging for Visa? Can you list them for us so that we can aim for direct grant as well.


Sure Here we go..

I have applied for 3 member (Me,Wife & 4 Months baby girl)

Note : All below documents are attested and signed by Notary Lawyer. 

My Documents
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Marriage Certificate
- Passport
- PCC letter
- Date of Birth Certificate
- Xth Certificate
- XIIth Certificate
- B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
- Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
- Pan Card
- Aadhar Card

Wife Documents ( Even though i have not applied for spouse points)
- Passport
- PCC letter
- Date of Birth Certificate
- Xth Certificate
- XIIth Certificate
- B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
- Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
- Pan Card
- Aadhar Card

Baby Documents
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Passport
- Date of Birth Certificate


----------



## manugunta

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats bro,
> Can I ask what documents your submitted while lodging for Visa? Can you list them for us so that we can aim for direct grant as well.


Sure Here we go..

I have applied for 3 member (Me,Wife & 4 Months baby girl)

Note : All below documents are attested and signed by Notary Lawyer. 

My Documents
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Marriage Certificate
- Passport
- PCC letter
- Date of Birth Certificate
- Xth Certificate
- XIIth Certificate
- B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
- Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
- Pan Card
- Aadhar Card

Wife Documents ( Even though i have not applied for spouse points)
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Passport
- PCC letter
- Date of Birth Certificate
- Xth Certificate
- XIIth Certificate
- B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
- Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
- Pan Card
- Aadhar Card

Baby Documents
- Passport
- Date of Birth Certificate


----------



## sultan_azam

manugunta said:


> Received my Direct Grant Today
> 
> Cheers
> Sandeep Manugunta
> 
> ACS Applied : Feb 12th 2017
> ACS Positive Response : Feb 21st 2017
> PTE (10 Pts) : March 1st 2017
> EOI Applied : March 2nd 2017
> Invitation Received : March 29th 2017
> Visa Lodge with PCC & Medicals : April 5th 2017
> Visa Grant : April 19th 2017


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

suhas_sm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received Grant today. I had always been a silent reader. This update is for the guys who have been waiting for a long time like me.
> 
> Had applied on 9th Nov 2016
> CO was assigned on 30th Nov 2016. Not even a single document was front loaded by this time.
> Submitted all docs on 27th December. Almost at the 11th hour!
> And waited since then. No Follow-ups. No Verifications. And received grant today.
> 
> For everyone who is eagerly waiting, it will come, have patience. Best of luck.


congratulations suhas


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

manugunta said:


> Sure Here we go..
> 
> I have applied for 3 member (Me,Wife & 4 Months baby girl)
> 
> Note : All below documents are attested and signed by Notary Lawyer.
> 
> My Documents
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Passport
> - PCC letter
> - Date of Birth Certificate
> - Xth Certificate
> - XIIth Certificate
> - B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
> - Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
> - Pan Card
> - Aadhar Card
> 
> Wife Documents ( Even though i have not applied for spouse points)
> - Passport
> - PCC letter
> - Date of Birth Certificate
> - Xth Certificate
> - XIIth Certificate
> - B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
> - Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
> - Pan Card
> - Aadhar Card
> 
> Baby Documents
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Passport
> - Date of Birth Certificate


Appreciated bro. It will be very helpful for me and so many others on this forum. Best of luck for your future endeavors Down-under...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

manugunta said:


> Sure Here we go..
> 
> I have applied for 3 member (Me,Wife & 4 Months baby girl)
> 
> Note : All below documents are attested and signed by Notary Lawyer.
> 
> My Documents
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Passport
> - PCC letter
> - Date of Birth Certificate
> - Xth Certificate
> - XIIth Certificate
> - B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
> - Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
> - Pan Card
> - Aadhar Card
> 
> Wife Documents ( Even though i have not applied for spouse points)
> - Passport
> - PCC letter
> - Date of Birth Certificate
> - Xth Certificate
> - XIIth Certificate
> - B.Tech ( Degree, Marksheet, Provisional)
> - Employment( Joining letter, Relieving letter, Yearly appraisal letters, All Payslips, Every year Form16, HR Letter or Affidavit letter from your manager mentioning all your roles and responsibilities)
> - Pan Card
> - Aadhar Card
> 
> Baby Documents
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Passport
> - Date of Birth Certificate


Thanks for the details.

I am guessing 1 form 80 and 1 form 1221 captured the details of all 3 applicants ? Basically the same forms. OR was it 3 different forms ?

Is class 12th certificate also required ? I thought only 10th is required to ascertain DOB.

For an Indian national residing overseas, I do not have form 16, any alternative ? 

Whats the diff between form 80 and 1221 please ? I thought form 80 kind of superseded 1221.

Finally do the documents have to be notarised mandatorily ? I thought color scans would suffice.

Could you please clarify 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21

Thanks to all the forum members for helping me through the journey...
It is because of you all that i received direct grant.
Please ping me in case anybody need any kind of help in visa process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBowlder

Congrats. Which GSM team?


----------



## manugunta

rahagarw said:


> Thanks for the details.
> 
> I am guessing 1 form 80 and 1 form 1221 captured the details of all 3 applicants ? Basically the same forms. OR was it 3 different forms ?
> 
> Is class 12th certificate also required ? I thought only 10th is required to ascertain DOB.
> 
> For an Indian national residing overseas, I do not have form 16, any alternative ?
> 
> Whats the diff between form 80 and 1221 please ? I thought form 80 kind of superseded 1221.
> 
> Finally do the documents have to be notarised mandatorily ? I thought color scans would suffice.
> 
> Could you please clarify
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



1. Form 80 & Form 1221 is required for all applicants, Not required for minor

2. Well I am not sure about this, but my agent insist me to get my 12th Marksheet

3. Any tax forms from the company would be fine

4. Initially I thought form 80 for primary applicant and form 1221 for secondary applicant. Later I came to know both are mandatory for all applicants through my agent

5. If you can attest all your documents by notary lawyer. CO will be double sure about your application as per my agent experience.

Hope all your queries are addressed


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Any idea how long acs process might take - it went from stage 1 to 4 in 1 day and then it's stuck.

All the documents provided which was required to process not sure why its taking long time. currently it states: With Assessor.

Please advise.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

manugunta said:


> 1. Form 80 & Form 1221 is required for all applicants, Not required for minor
> 
> 2. Well I am not sure about this, but my agent insist me to get my 12th Marksheet
> 
> 3. Any tax forms from the company would be fine
> 
> 4. Initially I thought form 80 for primary applicant and form 1221 for secondary applicant. Later I came to know both are mandatory for all applicants through my agent
> 
> 5. If you can attest all your documents by notary lawyer. CO will be double sure about your application as per my agent experience.
> 
> Hope all your queries are addressed


Thanks and all the best 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21

sreeneshkamath said:


> Any idea how long acs process might take - it went from stage 1 to 4 in 1 day and then it's stuck.
> 
> All the documents provided which was required to process not sure why its taking long time. currently it states: With Assessor.
> 
> Please advise.




8 working days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

ankur_21 said:


> 8 working days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you Ankur. i've sent you a pm - could you please check if you can give me some insight on that...... Thanks !!!!


----------



## WildBowlder

I have been waiting since March 31, with medicals and all documents front loaded. Hope my grant will come soon.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Congrats bro.... we are in the same boat, i mean to say visa for 3 members 
including spouse and kid. I have few questions.
1.) U got attested for 
every document u have submitted.? Is it mandatory for all docs?
2.) What is form 80 and other?. Does 
that also require notary attestation?
3.)how did u able to manage to submit medicals and PCC within a week of Invite received?
4.)medicals will be sent directly to DIBP by hospital (if yes how do get to know the status)?or u need to collect it personally and upload the same ?


[sumbUOTE_sm;12357361]Hi Guys,

Received Grant today. I had always been a silent reader. This update is for the guys who have been waiting for a long time like me.

Had applied on 9th Nov 2016
CO was assigned on 30th Nov 2016. Not even a single document was front loaded by this time.
Submitted all docs on 27th December. Almost at the 11th hour!
And waited since then. No Follow-ups. No Verifications. And received grant today.

For everyone who is eagerly waiting, it will come, have patience. Best of luck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Narasimharajn

For my spouse it took 15 days .



sreeneshkamath said:


> Any idea how long acs process might take - it went from stage 1 to 4 in 1 day and then it's stuck.
> 
> All the documents provided which was required to process not sure why its taking long time. currently it states: With Assessor.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Narasimharajn said:


> For my spouse it took 15 days .


Was she the main applicant or co-applicant????


----------



## vivek_ntm

matthew.roy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Unsure how many people did medicals before paying visa fee for 189.
> 
> - I received visa invite on March 29 and got all PCCs last week.
> - I have created an account in Immiaccount and generated HAP ID without paying visa fee
> - I have booked appointment for medicals tomorrow
> - I want my medicals to get cleared before paying visa fee as I have cholesterol and fatty liver
> - I know IED depends on PCC/Medicals date but I want to be double sure with medicals before taking the plunge
> 
> Wanted to check if anyone here used this approach and if there are any downside to this.
> 
> I have time till May 28 to apply for visa as per the letter from Immigration.
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance - Matthew


Hi Matthew, 

How were you able to generate HAP ID and schedule for Medical check without paying for Visa? I would like to schedule and front load all documents including Medicals. Please let me know how it is done.


----------



## andreyx108b

gauravghai said:


> True, that's why I mentioned the number of cases I used for this analysis. More the number more would be the accuracy of this analysis
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




You can get the same using analytics on the tracker, but pool is 3000+ cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn

sreeneshkamath said:


> Narasimharajn said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my spouse it took 15 days .
> 
> 
> 
> Was she the main applicant or co-applicant????
Click to expand...

Co applicant


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Can I lodge my Visa application by paying through Debit Card? As I don't have Credit Card with 5400 AUD limit. In Pakistan, none of ppl I know of, applied by paying through Debit Card. That is why I am hesitating.


----------



## manugunta

Narasimharajn said:


> Congrats bro.... we are in the same boat, i mean to say visa for 3 members
> including spouse and kid. I have few questions.
> 1.) U got attested for
> every document u have submitted.? Is it mandatory for all docs?
> 2.) What is form 80 and other?. Does
> that also require notary attestation?
> 3.)how did u able to manage to submit medicals and PCC within a week of Invite received?
> 4.)medicals will be sent directly to DIBP by hospital (if yes how do get to know the status)?or u need to collect it personally and upload the same ?


1. Its not mandatory, but as per my agent experience i went ahead.

2. Form 80 & 1221 is mandatory for while submitting visa. you can get it from online. Notary not required for Form 80 & 1221

3. I applied for PCC 10 days before i received my invite and I have attended medicals next day of my invite

4. Yes, Medicals will be directly sent to DIBP, You can view the status here : https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login after 3 days of appointment.

Cheers
Sandeep Manugunta


----------



## mctowel

Hello guys,
Will there be a problem if one lodges the visa application before applying for medicals?


----------



## WildBowlder

No.


----------



## mctowel

ankur_21 said:


> TimeLine is in signature


Not everyone can view the signature, can you share it here?


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

ankur_21 said:


> Yipeeeee Got the grant today.....


Congrats Ankur   
Timeline​ plz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21

Timeline on demand 
==========
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE Attempt : (13 FEB) L-90, R-82, S-90, W-85(20 Points)
ACS positive : 17 Feb 2017 ( 5.5 - 4 = 1.5 years ) ( 0 points )
Education : 15 points(B.Tech in Information Technology) 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted(189) : 22/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
Invitation : 29-MAR-2017
Medical: 01-APR-2017
Indian PCC: 06-APR-2017
Visa Lodge: 07-APR-2017
Visa Grant(Direct)(GSM Adelaide): 19-APR-2017

Let me know in case any more information is required.


----------



## sultan_azam

ankur_21 said:


> Timeline on demand
> ==========
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE Attempt : (13 FEB) L-90, R-82, S-90, W-85(20 Points)
> ACS positive : 17 Feb 2017 ( 5.5 - 4 = 1.5 years ) ( 0 points )
> Education : 15 points(B.Tech in Information Technology)
> Age : 30 points
> EOI Submitted(189) : 22/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 29-MAR-2017
> Medical: 01-APR-2017
> Indian PCC: 06-APR-2017
> Visa Lodge: 07-APR-2017
> Visa Grant(Direct)(GSM Adelaide): 19-APR-2017
> 
> Let me know in case any more information is required.


congratulations Ankur


----------



## Narasimharajn

Congrats About !!
How did u manage to get medical reports within 2 days.since u got Ur invite on 29th march and medicals were uploaded on 01st Apr.
How did u manage to create HAP ID and book appointment and reports within 2 days??


ankur_21 said:


> Timeline on demand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==========
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> PTE Attempt : (13 FEB) L-90, R-82, S-90, W-85(20 Points)
> ACS positive : 17 Feb 2017 ( 5.5 - 4 = 1.5 years ) ( 0 points )
> Education : 15 points(B.Tech in Information Technology)
> Age : 30 points
> EOI Submitted(189) : 22/FEB/2017---(65 Points)
> Invitation : 29-MAR-2017
> Medical: 01-APR-2017
> Indian PCC: 06-APR-2017
> Visa Lodge: 07-APR-2017
> Visa Grant(Direct)(GSM Adelaide): 19-APR-2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know in case any more information is required.


----------



## ankur_21

Narasimharajn said:


> Congrats About !!
> How did u manage to get medical reports within 2 days.since u got Ur invite on 29th march and medicals were uploaded on 01st Apr.
> How did u manage to create HAP ID and book appointment and reports within 2 days??


I generated the HAP ID before getting the invitation.
I applied for medicals on 25-MAR-2017.

My medical was uploaded on 01-APR-2017.


----------



## SanBil

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Can I lodge my Visa application by paying through Debit Card? As I don't have Credit Card with 5400 AUD limit. In Pakistan, none of ppl I know of, applied by paying through Debit Card. That is why I am hesitating.


debit card is not acceptable at dibp, u must call ur bank for extension in credit card limit.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

SanBil said:


> debit card is not acceptable at dibp, u must call ur bank for extension in credit card limit.


Debit card is acceptable. A friend of mine paid his visa fee using his UK Debit card.

I intend to do the same. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk

This is the first thread I read, every morning, afternoon and evening, when I visit this forum and it does give me immense pleasure to see that someone has got a "GRANT", though I'm still waiting. It gives me the energy and patience to wait.......


----------



## SanBil

rahagarw said:


> Debit card is acceptable. A friend of mine paid his visa fee using his UK Debit card.
> 
> I intend to do the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Since I faced similar problem while paying my fee, thats why I am replying him. Transaction format of debit card is differnt from credit, either you have to call the bank services to make it like credit tranction (as I saw in Pakistan) which takes 12 or more days


----------



## shivi91

Hi Everyone, I haven't been contacted so far by CO. I know few of my friends who applied 2 days later than I did and have either been contacted by CO or been given the direct grant. 
Any clue someone can get by looking at my timeline?


----------



## amir577

asad_18pk said:


> Okay. They will raise invoice once they assess your application completely. It seems they are working on your application as they did employement verification. They will raise invoice once everything is finalized against your application. I think you should wait for some more time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, i was think the same, i think once they send VAC2 invoice that means i just need to pay and then wait for grant no additional documents required

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mm77171

Totally agree with you. Same here. 



lauralnk said:


> This is the first thread I read, every morning, afternoon and evening, when I visit this forum and it does give me immense pleasure to see that someone has got a "GRANT", though I'm still waiting. It gives me the energy and patience to wait.......


----------



## ghelaniamit

manugunta said:


> Received my Direct Grant Today
> 
> Cheers
> Sandeep Manugunta
> 
> ACS Applied : Feb 12th 2017
> ACS Positive Response : Feb 21st 2017
> PTE (10 Pts) : March 1st 2017
> EOI Applied : March 2nd 2017
> Invitation Received : March 29th 2017
> Visa Lodge with PCC & Medicals : April 5th 2017
> Visa Grant : April 19th 2017


Congrats mate!!!!


----------



## m_hegazy

Guys , if there is any internal check with assessing authorities ? ACS or EA or anybody else ? or they are working with the outcome letter only ?


----------



## muhsoh

Congrats to everyone who got their grants these days.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn

As I'm expecting invite in July rounds and if i do medicals now. Hope so getting the medicals done before getting the actual invite will not cause an issue. 



ankur_21 said:


> Narasimharajn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats About !!
> How did u manage to get medical reports within 2 days.since u got Ur invite on 29th march and medicals were uploaded on 01st Apr.
> How did u manage to create HAP ID and book appointment and reports within 2 days??
> 
> 
> 
> I generated the HAP ID before getting the invitation.
> I applied for medicals on 25-MAR-2017.
> 
> My medical was uploaded on 01-APR-2017.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

rahagarw said:


> Debit card is acceptable. A friend of mine paid his visa fee using his UK Debit card.
> 
> I intend to do the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I paid UK debit card, but i had to increase payment limits.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> I paid UK debit card, but i had to increase payment limits.


Could be..Again differs from case to case 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

muhsoh said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their grants these days.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No contact so far after feb 22. Did u faced any employment verification?


----------



## andreyx108b

rahagarw said:


> Could be..Again differs from case to case
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


my us HSBC visa debit, Increased the limit as i have 4 members in the family.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

*New changes*

Guys,

Any idea what's going on with the new rule changes., has anyone received an invite in the last few days?

Also any information of what jobs has been removed from the SOL?


----------



## suhas_sm

Narasimharajn said:


> Congrats bro.... we are in the same boat, i mean to say visa for 3 members
> including spouse and kid. I have few questions.
> 1.) U got attested for
> every document u have submitted.? Is it mandatory for all docs?
> 2.) What is form 80 and other?. Does
> that also require notary attestation?
> 3.)how did u able to manage to submit medicals and PCC within a week of Invite received?
> 4.)medicals will be sent directly to DIBP by hospital (if yes how do get to know the status)?or u need to collect it personally and upload the same ?
> 
> 
> [sumbUOTE_sm;12357361]Hi Guys,
> 
> Received Grant today. I had always been a silent reader. This update is for the guys who have been waiting for a long time like me.
> 
> Had applied on 9th Nov 2016
> CO was assigned on 30th Nov 2016. Not even a single document was front loaded by this time.
> Submitted all docs on 27th December. Almost at the 11th hour!
> And waited since then. No Follow-ups. No Verifications. And received grant today.
> 
> For everyone who is eagerly waiting, it will come, have patience. Best of luck.


[/QUOTE]

1. Attestation is not compulsory if you have it color xeroxed. However, there is no harm in attesting it if it can be done.
2. Form 80 and Form 1221 are required for each applicant. It is used for mentioning personal/character details. Attestation is not required for those.
3. You can generate HAP ID in advance and get your medicals done before CO asks for it. Or get an appointment as soon CO asks for one. Procure PCC well before in advance. You can get it done even before you get invited. 
4. Medicals are sent directly to CO. It is reflected under your Immi Account.

Regards,
Suhas S. M.


----------



## shivi91

shivi91 said:


> Hi Everyone, I haven't been contacted so far by CO. I know few of my friends who applied 2 days later than I did and have either been contacted by CO or been given the direct grant.
> Any clue someone can get by looking at my timeline?


Could anyone please shed some light on this?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> my us HSBC visa debit, Increased the limit as i have 4 members in the family.


Got you 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_21

Narasimharajn said:


> As I'm expecting invite in July rounds and if i do medicals now. Hope so getting the medicals done before getting the actual invite will not cause an issue.




There is no issue in getting medicals done before hand.
As medical report is eligible for 12 months.
However, i would suggest you to do the medical in June end or July start.
As your IED is dependent upon medical or pcc date whichever is earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghelaniamit

Can the experts please help on my situation:

We have lodged our PR application via an agent on the 5th April 2017 under code: 261312. Our agents are very lazy and are a bit pain in the [email protected]#..... is there any way we can directly track our application without having to call them every other day?

Thanks


----------



## suhas_sm

ghelaniamit said:


> Can the experts please help on my situation:
> 
> We have lodged our PR application via an agent on the 5th April 2017 under code: 261312. Our agents are very lazy and are a bit pain in the [email protected]#..... is there any way we can directly track our application without having to call them every other day?
> 
> Thanks


Ask them for your immi account creds. Not sure if they will hand it over to you.


----------



## muhsoh

SanBil said:


> No contact so far after feb 22. Did u faced any employment verification?


For me, there was no employee verification done.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Hello guys, I ve done my health examination after lodging the visa. Today, my health assessment status changed to "submitted to department....... "
But I was not given any results in pdf. What do I do? Am I meant to be given the result in pdf after lodging?


----------



## ghelaniamit

suhas_sm said:


> Ask them for your immi account creds. Not sure if they will hand it over to you.


Its their agent account so they can't do it....

any other way?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

muhsoh said:


> For me, there was no employee verification done.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Your CO was from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## muhsoh

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Your CO was from Adelaide or Brisbane?


Adelaide. First contact was from some other CO and grant was given by some other..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

Hello People, Any system analyst with a grant lately?I am not sure how reliable immitracker is but as per according to that, Grants for system analysts have been coming late as compared to any other code.Any one with any similar/contradictory observation or comments?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, I ve done my health examination after lodging the visa. Today, my health assessment status changed to "submitted to department....... "
> But I was not given any results in pdf. What do I do? Am I meant to be given the result in pdf after lodging?


You won't get any results. It is directly forwarded to them.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

muhsoh said:


> Adelaide. First contact was from some other CO and grant was given by some other..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks.. I got the CO contact on 03/04/2017 asking for Form 80, PCCs and Medicals.


----------



## Narasimharajn

I read some where in the posts that one can import the application by creating a new account provided you don't 
import or export any documents from 
a the mirrored account.[QUOTEamit;12360306]Can the experts please help on my situation:

We have lodged our PR application via an agent on the 5th April 2017 under code: 261312. Our agents are very lazy and are a bit pain in the [email protected]#..... is there any way we can directly track our application without having to call them every other day?

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## ibbz87

asad_18pk said:


> What is gsm adeliede number if I want to call them to follow up my case? Do you experts recommend me to call them as I have done VAC2 payment on 9th april and my case status is in progress since thn?
> 
> Need your advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


email co as well as upload vace 2 receipt on immiaccount and then wait

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey folks,
> Hope you are doing well. Questions I am about to ask might ve been asked multiple times on this forum before, but I can't help it. Hope you guys ll tolerate these questions. Here is my case.
> -My CDR outcome is positive with 8 plus years of experience validated.
> -I am quite sure of getting my EOI on 26th April draw
> -I have filled form 80 and form 1221
> -Currently going through the process of getting PCC and FRC
> 
> Now I am confused a little bit regarding my medicals, as few of my friends did not submit medical upfront while lodging the case and submitted them when CO asked. Hence their cases are taking long (by long, here I mean above 3 months or so). I want to avoid that, but no one is able to guide me about how to get my medicals done before lodging the case in Pakistan. Can anyone help me in this regard as I want to get direct grant by submitting all necessary documents upfront.




Hey, you got the response for this query?

I am doing medical b4 lodging the visa.

For that you just have to go to immi account and click " my health declaration". fill the form and generate HAP ID. 

then with this HAP ID the panel in khi is on shahra e faisal. and you can get your medical done.


----------



## amir577

Hi expats,

Yesterday my company got an email from aus embassy for employment verification, but my hr told me the ther email is not working, the email gets bounced back, what could be the problem


----------



## vipsonik1

Folks,
Quick question : What is the average time to receive grant after CO contact ?

Thanks!
VJ


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

Hi Everyone,
I had uploaded all the documents along with medical and PCC on the 3rd April 2017 and IP button pressed.

Visa lodge date - 1st Mar 2017
CO contact - 8th Mar 2017

All wise ones.. please let me know the approximate date that I can expect the grant.

No employment verification was done till now.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, I ve done my health examination after lodging the visa. Today, my health assessment status changed to "submitted to department....... "
> But I was not given any results in pdf. What do I do? Am I meant to be given the result in pdf after lodging?


Applicants do not get the medical results. It is directly sent by the panel physician to DIBP


----------



## vikaschandra

Narasimharajn said:


> I read some where in the posts that one can import the application by creating a new account provided you don't
> import or export any documents from
> a the mirrored account.[QUOTEamit;12360306]Can the experts please help on my situation:
> 
> We have lodged our PR application via an agent on the 5th April 2017 under code: 261312. Our agents are very lazy and are a bit pain in the [email protected]#..... is there any way we can directly track our application without having to call them every other day?
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]

If you have your TRN detail with you just create a new immi account and import your application to the account. Just few simple steps to follow.


----------



## vikaschandra

amir577 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Yesterday my company got an email from aus embassy for employment verification, but my hr told me the ther email is not working, the email gets bounced back, what could be the problem


What does the delivery failure notification state? Check for any spelling errors in the email. Is there any contact number on the email sent by dibp try to reach out on that number to explain.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hello vikas, what's TRN number ,?
How to get those details ?
[QUOTEkaschandra;12361961]


Narasimharajn said:


> I read some where in the posts that one can import the application by creating a new account provided you don't
> import or export any documents from
> a the mirrored account.[QUOTEamit;12360306]Can the experts please help on my situation:
> 
> We have lodged our PR application via an agent on the 5th April 2017 under code: 261312. Our agents are very lazy and are a bit pain in the [email protected]#..... is there any way we can directly track our application without having to call them every other day?
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]

If you have your TRN detail with you just create a new immi account and import your application to the account. Just few simple steps to follow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## asad_18pk

amir577 said:


> Thanks buddy, i was think the same, i think once they send VAC2 invoice that means i just need to pay and then wait for grant no additional documents required
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




Very true. I paid VAC2 on 9th April. Waiting for Grant since thn. My case in immi is in "Assesment in progress" status.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

vikaschandra said:


> Applicants do not get the medical results. It is directly sent by the panel physician to DIBP


I got this

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."


I am just a little worried about the last sentence.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

mctowel said:


> I got this
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> 
> I am just a little worried about the last sentence.


It should be ok. I read a similar comment for someone else as well.

He got it done in Hong Kong if I recall correctly.

He was also worried but eventually the results were fine.

Will share the link incase I find it again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jas81

rahagarw said:


> mctowel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment ? no action required
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> 
> I am just a little worried about the last sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be ok. I read a similar comment for someone else as well.
> 
> He got it done in Hong Kong if I recall correctly.
> 
> He was also worried but eventually the results were fine.
> 
> Will share the link incase I find it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yea, nothing to worry. My spouse also had a similar status, where as it was cleared for me and kids. So I was worried too. The status was updated as cleared later after 1 working day.


----------



## vikaschandra

Narasimharajn said:


> Hello vikas, what's TRN number ,?
> How to get those details ?
> [QUOTEkaschandra;12361961]


If you have your TRN (Transaction Reference Number) detail with you just create a new immi account and import your application to the account. Just few simple steps to follow.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Has the agent shared with you your visa application summary if yes you will see the TRN number mentioned on it. If you do not have it ask the agent to generate a summary report of your immi account and share it with you.

Check for the TRN on the invoice you might have received post visa payment. Possible that it may have TRN number (can't remember exactly though)


----------



## sultan_azam

ghelaniamit said:


> Can the experts please help on my situation:
> 
> We have lodged our PR application via an agent on the 5th April 2017 under code: 261312. Our agents are very lazy and are a bit pain in the [email protected]#..... is there any way we can directly track our application without having to call them every other day?
> 
> Thanks


create an account on immiaccount website, import your visa application using transaction reference number which your agent might have shared with you, use this as a mirror account, dont upload anything, just use it for spectating


----------



## vikaschandra

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks,
> Quick question : What is the average time to receive grant after CO contact ?
> 
> Thanks!
> VJ


75+ days


----------



## sultan_azam

amir577 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Yesterday my company got an email from aus embassy for employment verification, but my hr told me the ther email is not working, the email gets bounced back, what could be the problem


request your HR to call if there is any number mentioned in the email


----------



## vikaschandra

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had uploaded all the documents along with medical and PCC on the 3rd April 2017 and IP button pressed.
> 
> Visa lodge date - 1st Mar 2017
> CO contact - 8th Mar 2017
> 
> All wise ones.. please let me know the approximate date that I can expect the grant.
> 
> No employment verification was done till now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Grant is something no one can predict but hopefully you should expect it by End of May/June 2017


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

ammarmp said:


> Hey, you got the response for this query?
> 
> I am doing medical b4 lodging the visa.
> 
> For that you just have to go to immi account and click " my health declaration". fill the form and generate HAP ID.
> 
> then with this HAP ID the panel in khi is on shahra e faisal. and you can get your medical done.


Hi mate,can you share what exactly was written on that email by CO. Also, was there any attachments​ as well like RNR, salary slips which you have initially uploaded, to verfy with HR.?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

vikaschandra said:


> Grant is something no one can predict but hopefully you should expect it by End of May/June 2017


Thanks for the reply and hope Vikas  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI query*

I have one doubt in Family member section in EOI form. I want to include my spouse in my application. So do I need to fill yes for both the question mentioned below?

Q1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?Q2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

As per help section for question 1, it states that, Family member will be, Clients may include the following family members in a visa application:

partner (spouse or de facto)
a dependent child of you or your partner
a dependent relative of you or your partner.

Q2 also includes partner. 

Please help here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI query 2*

On summary page of EOI, my points showing as 70. 

Age, 31= 30 points
Education=B.Tech in CS= 15 points
English Proficient= 10 points
Experience= 9 years 8 months=10 points (As ACS deduct first 2 years, so it will be in bracket of 5-8 years experience).

Total points should be= 65 points.

I doubt, EOI form is not deducting first 2 years from my experience and thus making it 15 points for experience. 

Can anyone here confirm this.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Expat_vinay said:


> On summary page of EOI, my points showing as 70.
> 
> Age, 31= 30 points
> Education=B.Tech in CS= 15 points
> English Proficient= 10 points
> Experience= 9 years 8 months=10 points (As ACS deduct first 2 years, so it will be in bracket of 5-8 years experience).
> 
> Total points should be= 65 points.
> 
> I doubt, EOI form is not deducting first 2 years from my experience and thus making it 15 points for experience.
> 
> Can anyone here confirm this.


Hope there are no state sponsorship points (5) being added ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

No, I am applying for Subclass 189.


----------



## Expat_vinay

rahagarw said:


> Hope there are no state sponsorship points (5) being added ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No I am applying for Subclass 189.

But are you sure, EOI form also deduct 2 years from experience. I mean, how an EOI form calculate points of professional experience.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Expat_vinay said:


> No I am applying for Subclass 189.
> 
> But are you sure, EOI form also deduct 2 years from experience. I mean, how an EOI form calculate points of professional experience.


I havent seen any case wherein 2 years wasn't deducted. 

Guess will have to wait for some expert comments 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Expat_vinay said:


> On summary page of EOI, my points showing as 70.
> 
> Age, 31= 30 points
> Education=B.Tech in CS= 15 points
> English Proficient= 10 points
> Experience= 9 years 8 months=10 points (As ACS deduct first 2 years, so it will be in bracket of 5-8 years experience).
> 
> Total points should be= 65 points.
> 
> I doubt, EOI form is not deducting first 2 years from my experience and thus making it 15 points for experience.
> 
> Can anyone here confirm this.


The part of experience that was deducted by ACS - you have to state "No" for claiming points for that. If it is part of continuous experience, then divide it into two parts. Do not submit your EOI with incorrect details/points.



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sri003

Hi,

A beginner question,

On average, how many months will it take to get an invitation I apply for PR now? 

I have 65 points and will be applying as accountant. 

Will it help if I have more points?

Regards


----------



## mianjahangir

sri003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A beginner question,
> 
> On average, how many months will it take to get an invitation I apply for PR now?
> 
> I have 65 points and will be applying as accountant.
> 
> Will it help if I have more points?
> 
> Regards


Sorry to disappoint you but accountants need more points to get an invite, at least 70, yesterday one accountant got visa on 80 points.


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur_21 said:


> There is no issue in getting medicals done before hand.
> As medical report is eligible for 12 months.
> However, i would suggest you to do the medical in June end or July start.
> As your IED is dependent upon medical or pcc date whichever is earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well, it depends, i got my 3 months before. However, i knew 100% i will get invited. 

It is always better to send a complete application which includes all paperwork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sri003

mianjahangir said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but accountants need more points to get an invite, at least 70, yesterday one accountant got visa on 80 points.


Ok. Thanks for the information. 

with 70 or 75 points, how many months will it take?


----------



## jd-apr

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Hello People, Any system analyst with a grant lately?I am not sure how reliable immitracker is but as per according to that, Grants for system analysts have been coming late as compared to any other code.Any one with any similar/contradictory observation or comments?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I am a systems analyst and been monitoring the space... I did not notice any delays... I have noticed that it's fewer entries, but higher points... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

vikaschandra said:


> What does the delivery failure notification state? Check for any spelling errors in the email. Is there any contact number on the email sent by dibp try to reach out on that number to explain.


Thanks, they call HR and he send it through gmail, there was some problem with our company server, i hope everything goes well


----------



## Vmk

Hi, need some help.
I am not claiming any points for wife but do I need to provide 5yrs English prefeciency certificate or should they ask to pay some amount if I can't provide the cert because I have only 4yrs English medium cert for my wife. Pls advise


----------



## mianjahangir

hi, i was in a similar situation and what i did was to push her to do IELTS and you only need 5 overall so give it a go and lets see how it goes, otherwise get ready for VAC2 payment, which is heaps more than IELTS 5 attempts  its your choice.


----------



## Vmk

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mianjahangir

hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


----------



## manpan18

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


Congrats!

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

may you all get your grants sooner than expected. Thanks a lot for your support on each step and i am sure this forum will help the last immigrant remaining through expert opinions and examples of us who cross the line. i will always be here to help and if someone needs any info regarding my case or my situation they are always welcome. i am just a PM away.


----------



## ghelaniamit

If you have your TRN detail with you just create a new immi account and import your application to the account. Just few simple steps to follow.[/QUOTE]

I have the TRN details so will try your advice... thanks for the info... btw when I import application to my new account will agent lose access to my application or both will remain active? I don't want the agent to lose access since he has all my documents and he has uploaded all the docs...

Thanks


----------



## desiaussie

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


Congratulations Mianjahangir


----------



## ghelaniamit

sultan_azam said:


> create an account on immiaccount website, import your visa application using transaction reference number which your agent might have shared with you, use this as a mirror account, dont upload anything, just use it for spectating


Thanks .. so this will just be an mirror account and agent will still have the main Axess as long as I don't upload any documents? Also canI view from the mirror account what documents have been uploaded? Thanks


----------



## ghelaniamit

Expat_vinay said:


> On summary page of EOI, my points showing as 70.
> 
> Age, 31= 30 points
> Education=B.Tech in CS= 15 points
> English Proficient= 10 points
> Experience= 9 years 8 months=10 points (As ACS deduct first 2 years, so it will be in bracket of 5-8 years experience).
> 
> Total points should be= 65 points.
> 
> I doubt, EOI form is not deducting first 2 years from my experience and thus making it 15 points for experience.
> 
> Can anyone here confirm this.


Make sure that the you are not claiming points for the first two years experience which ACS is deducting... while filling the EOI, for those two years you have to select the experience is not relevant to you selected occupation code...

Hope this clarifies..


----------



## Hasiths

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.



congrats mate. Good luck.


----------



## manish013

I see a delay as well - PM me your number, Even I am in the same category

Regards
Manish


----------



## manish013

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Hello People, Any system analyst with a grant lately?I am not sure how reliable immitracker is but as per according to that, Grants for system analysts have been coming late as compared to any other code.Any one with any similar/contradictory observation or comments?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I see a delay as well - PM me your number, Even I am in the same category

Regards
Manish


----------



## sultan_azam

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


congratulations Mian Jahangir....


----------



## sultan_azam

ghelaniamit said:


> Thanks .. so this will just be an mirror account and agent will still have the main Axess as long as I don't upload any documents? Also canI view from the mirror account what documents have been uploaded? Thanks


in fact agent wont even be aware that you are spectating through the mirror account

yes, the mirror account will show all the documents uploaded by agent


----------



## mianjahangir

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Mian Jahangir....


Thanks sultan azam, you were very helpful, i used to read your posts. keep up the good work.


----------



## muhsoh

mianjahangir said:


> may you all get your grants sooner than expected. Thanks a lot for your support on each step and i am sure this forum will help the last immigrant remaining through expert opinions and examples of us who cross the line. i will always be here to help and if someone needs any info regarding my case or my situation they are always welcome. i am just a PM away.


Congrats mate... 

But we should all keep an eye on the changing immigration/citizenship policies... Things are getting tougher..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

vivek_ntm said:


> Thank you Sharmison. Btw I noticed in you signature that CO asked for current employment evidence, what did you submit? Is salary slips enough?


While visa lodge only I had submitted Salary slips, IT return, bank statements and SD (with Roles & Responsibility).

After the CO query, i further uploaded salary increment letter, Award certificates, initial job offer letter and Singapore deputation letter

now waiting .....


----------



## sultan_azam

mianjahangir said:


> Thanks sultan azam, you were very helpful, i used to read your posts. keep up the good work.


welcome, which city you are heading to ???


----------



## sharmison

ghelaniamit said:


> Can the experts please help on my situation:
> 
> We have lodged our PR application via an agent on the 5th April 2017 under code: 261312. Our agents are very lazy and are a bit pain in the [email protected]#..... is there any way we can directly track our application without having to call them every other day?
> 
> Thanks


Just get the case reference number from them. Create a immiaccount for yourself, and then import the application using the reference number, you are all set. You can view the status anytime u want using the immiaccount you created.

Good Luck


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


Congrats bro. Wish you and your family a happy and successful life in Oz  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Yet another day got over and still stuck @ stage 4 for acs 

comments: With Assessor
(Your application has been allocated to an Authorized Assessor. The assessment process involves a high level of quality processing in investigation and verification of documented evidence. Qualifications and work experience are assessed and calculated in line with your nominated occupation and your overall information is assessed according to the documentation provided. Once this process is completed, the case officer will perform a final examination of your application before progressing to the final stage.)


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

manish013 said:


> I see a delay as well - PM me your number, Even I am in the same category
> 
> Regards
> Manish


I am unable to PM you via Tapatalk, not sure if there are some settings to be changed from your end.PM me your number in the mean time

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph

*New "Australian values" test planned for citizenship*

New 'Australian values' test planned for citizenship | Reuters

Main updates are lengthening waiting period and at least 6.0 band in IELTS test 

*New "Australian values" test planned for citizenship *

SYDNEY, April 20 (Reuters) - Australia plans to raise the bar for handing out citizenships by lengthening the waiting period, adding a new "Australian values" test and raising the standard for English language as part of a shake up of its immigration programme. 

The move comes in a week when Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull announced axing a temporary work visa popular with foreigners and replacing it with a tougher programme in a bid to put "Australia First". 

Australia has seen the rise of nationalist, anti-immigration politics with far-right wing parties such as One Nation garnering strong public support, while the popularity of Turnbull's ruling centre-right government has been languishing.

The new citizenship requirements are expected to be passed by parliament with the backing of right-wing Senators.

On Thursday, Turnbull said basic English would no longer be sufficient to become an Australian citizen under the new test. 

Applicants need a minimum level 6.0 equivalent of the International English Language Testing System, and a person will only become eligible for citizenship after four years as a permanent resident, up from one year. 

"What we are doing is strengthening our multicultural society and strengthening our values," Turnbull told reporters in Canberra. "Australian citizenship should be honoured, cherished. It's a privilege."

"I reckon if we went out today and said to Australians, "Do you think you could become an Australian citizen without being able to speak English?" They'd say, "You're kidding. Surely you'd have to be able to speak English."

Turnbull said the current immigration process was mainly "administrative" while the citizenship test largely a "civics test."

The current citizenship multiple-choice questionnaire tests a person's knowledge of Australian laws, national symbols and colours of the Aboriginal flag. But Turnbull said it was not adequate to judge whether a person would accept "Australian values."

"If we believe that respect for women and children and saying no to violence...is an Australian value, and it is, then why should that not be made a key part, a fundamental part, a very prominent part, of our process to be an Australian citizen? Why should the test simply be a checklist of civic questions?"

The new citizenship test will include questions about whether applicants have sent their kids to school, whether they go to work - if they are of working age - and whether becoming part of unruly gangs in cities were Australian values.

"We're standing up for Australian values and the parliament should do so too," Turnbull said.

(THE END)


----------



## Expat_vinay

manpan18 said:


> The part of experience that was deducted by ACS - you have to state "No" for claiming points for that. If it is part of continuous experience, then divide it into two parts. Do not submit your EOI with incorrect details/points.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Hi That clarifies a lot. 

Just to be on same page, In my first company, I completed 1 years 8 months. and for second company, its again 1 year 8 months.

So I have to divide my second company experience in two parts in order to discard first two years of experience. Thats what you meant, right?

##############

Also, 2nd query on family members.

I have one doubt in Family member section in EOI form. I want to include my spouse in my application. So do I need to fill yes for both the question mentioned below?

Q1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?Q2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

As per help section for question 1, it states that, Family member will be, Clients may include the following family members in a visa application:

partner (spouse or de facto)
a dependent child of you or your partner
a dependent relative of you or your partner.

Q2 also includes partner. 

Please help here.


----------



## pk2oz

Congratulations mianjahangir!
Can you share your timelines please? Unable to see the signature.



mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


----------



## mianjahangir

sultan_azam said:


> welcome, which city you are heading to ???


Well i am already in newcastle for the last one year and it seems like i will be staying here.


----------



## mianjahangir

pk2oz said:


> Congratulations mianjahangir!
> Can you share your timelines please? Unable to see the signature.


thanks and you can read this here.


Job code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
Age 30 years: 30 points
Total exp: 0 0 points
Engineers Australia: may-16: Suitable
IELTS(Nov-16)(L 7.5 W 7 R 7.5 SP 8)
PTE (L 83 W 85 R 81 SP 84): 20 points
Education: MCA: 15 points
190 EOI updated for NSW on JAN-18 with 65+5 points
189 EOI submitted on 18th JAN with 65 points

INVITED 01/02/2017 189 SUBCLASS

visa lodge date: 15/02/2017

CO GSM Adelaide contacted: 28/02/2017

documents uploaded: 06/03/2017

Grant: 20/04/2017


----------



## sharmison

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


Congrats dude :rockon:


----------



## vikaschandra

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


Congratulations


----------



## pk2oz

Thanks for sharing the same and I wish you a long and successful innings in Australia!!



mianjahangir said:


> pk2oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mianjahangir!
> Can you share your timelines please? Unable to see the signature.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and you can read this here.
> 
> 
> Job code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> Age 30 years: 30 points
> Total exp: 0 0 points
> Engineers Australia: may-16: Suitable
> IELTS(Nov-16)(L 7.5 W 7 R 7.5 SP 8)
> PTE (L 83 W 85 R 81 SP 84): 20 points
> Education: MCA: 15 points
> 190 EOI updated for NSW on JAN-18 with 65+5 points
> 189 EOI submitted on 18th JAN with 65 points
> 
> INVITED 01/02/2017 189 SUBCLASS
> 
> visa lodge date: 15/02/2017
> 
> CO GSM Adelaide contacted: 28/02/2017
> 
> documents uploaded: 06/03/2017
> 
> Grant: 20/04/2017
Click to expand...


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi,

I believe u would have done Singapore police coc. Could you please ping me Ur WhatsApp number.



sharmison said:


> vivek_ntm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sharmison. Btw I noticed in you signature that CO asked for current employment evidence, what did you submit? Is salary slips enough?
> 
> 
> 
> While visa lodge only I had submitted Salary slips, IT return, bank statements and SD (with Roles & Responsibility).
> 
> After the CO query, i further uploaded salary increment letter, Award certificates, initial job offer letter and Singapore deputation letter
> 
> now waiting .....
Click to expand...


----------



## Kvaidya

Hi Sultan and other experts,

I have a basic query.

I got my medical done before my 189 Visa application lodge. I uploaded all documents and in my login on the left side, i could see the Medical details as well which have clearance.

Do i need to mention somewhere in the application or in upload attachment section about the HAP ID or about medical clearance?
Will the CO be able to see the medical clearance provided in my application without doing anything?

Please comment. Thanks.

ANZSCO Code: 233914
189 Visa Lodge Date: 13 April 2017
Documents: All Uploaded
Grant: ?


----------



## ankur_21

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Sultan and other experts,
> 
> I have a basic query.
> 
> I got my medical done before my 189 Visa application lodge. I uploaded all documents and in my login on the left side, i could see the Medical details as well which have clearance.
> 
> Do i need to mention somewhere in the application or in upload attachment section about the HAP ID or about medical clearance?
> Will the CO be able to see the medical clearance provided in my application without doing anything?
> 
> Please comment. Thanks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233914
> 189 Visa Lodge Date: 13 April 2017
> Documents: All Uploaded
> Grant: ?


In the application form you need to mention the HAP ID number(Somewhere it has asked regarding medical test undergone in last 12 months)


----------



## sharmison

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe u would have done Singapore police coc. Could you please ping me Ur WhatsApp number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharmison said:
> 
> 
> 
> While visa lodge only I had submitted Salary slips, IT return, bank statements and SD (with Roles & Responsibility).
> 
> After the CO query, i further uploaded salary increment letter, Award certificates, initial job offer letter and Singapore deputation letter
> 
> now waiting .....
Click to expand...

I had done India PCC, Singapore PCC and USA PCC (FBI report).

Have messaged you my number as pvt message


----------



## sultan_azam

mianjahangir said:


> Well i am already in newcastle for the last one year and it seems like i will be staying here.


thats nice... enjoy the grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Sultan and other experts,
> 
> I have a basic query.
> 
> I got my medical done before my 189 Visa application lodge. I uploaded all documents and in my login on the left side, i could see the Medical details as well which have clearance.
> 
> Do i need to mention somewhere in the application or in upload attachment section about the HAP ID or about medical clearance?
> Will the CO be able to see the medical clearance provided in my application without doing anything?
> 
> Please comment. Thanks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233914
> 189 Visa Lodge Date: 13 April 2017
> Documents: All Uploaded
> Grant: ?


i think you need to mention the HAP ID which was used for doing heath check, the HAP ID will automatically import your medicals status and case officer can go through it


----------



## gibinwilly

gauravghai said:


> Bit of analysis for all the waiting applicants (like me)
> 
> Chances of getting a grant, if CO contacted you at least once and your last reply to CO was made on or after 1-Jan-17
> 
> If CO is from Adelaide then changes of getting grant:
> 
> Within 10 Days from response: 6%
> Within 20 Days from response: 22%
> Within 30 Days from response: 35%
> Within 40 Days from response: 61%
> Within 50 Days from response: 86%
> Within 60 Days from response: 99%
> Within 70 Days from response: 99%
> Within 80 Days from response: 100%
> 
> If CO is from Brisbane then changes of getting grant:
> 
> Within 10 Days from response: 26%
> Within 20 Days from response: 38%
> Within 30 Days from response: 69%
> Within 40 Days from response: 82%
> Within 50 Days from response: 92%
> Within 60 Days from response: 97%
> Within 70 Days from response: 100%
> 
> Analysis is based on 39 cases of Brisbane office and 79 cases of Adelaide office.
> 
> Source: myimmitracker.com


Hii gaurav,

I am waiting for 98 days since last CO contact...(GSM Adelaide)


----------



## Kvaidya

ankur_21 said:


> In the application form you need to mention the HAP ID number(Somewhere it has asked regarding medical test undergone in last 12 months)


Ya, I mentioned the HAP Id while filling the application for all family members.

My application status shows "Received". Did your application status directly showed "Granted" or anything else in between?

Regards


----------



## Kvaidya

sultan_azam said:


> i think you need to mention the HAP ID which was used for doing heath check, the HAP ID will automatically import your medicals status and case officer can go through it


Do I need to upload anything related to HAP Id or Medical under attach documents section?

Also, My application status is received, would it change to "under Assessment" or something?

Thanks


----------



## Kvaidya

Hi Sultan and experts,

In my application, Under View Health Assessment , it says

"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

What does this mean??


----------



## biggy85

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Sultan and experts,
> 
> In my application, Under View Health Assessment , it says
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> What does this mean??


All good as medicals cleared. No worries. 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Kvaidya said:


> Do I need to upload anything related to HAP Id or Medical under attach documents section?
> 
> Also, My application status is received, would it change to "under Assessment" or something?
> 
> Thanks


nothing required, if you wish you can upload medicals fee payment receipt(which is not required in case reports are already provided to DIBP)


----------



## Gop

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.




Congrats mianjahangir... all the best!!! When are you planning to travel?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya

sultan_azam said:


> nothing required, if you wish you can upload medicals fee payment receipt(which is not required in case reports are already provided to DIBP)


Thanks.

Any comment on Visa Application status?


----------



## NP101

DIBP is too slow this year ? and that depressing news of 4 years for citizenship is another missile launched after 457 changes


----------



## sultan_azam

Kvaidya said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any comment on Visa Application status?


it is possible that it can remain like "received" for long time and then change to "under assessment" 
or it can change soon


----------



## ashishjain

*Still waiting - Statistics for Analyst Programmer visa category !!!*

Here are some statistics for ANZSCO code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) in GSM-189 category.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Days_____| _# of Grants_| _Cumulative %age
-----------------------------------------------------------
10 - 30___|___20______| 20%
31 - 60___|___21______| 41%
61 - 80___|___08______| 50%
81 - 120__|___22______| 71%
121 - 150 |___08______| 79%
151 - 180 |___09______| 88%
181 - 210 |___06______| 94%
7 months+|___06______| 100%
--------------------------------------------------------

*Median *= 81 Days
*Mean *= 83 Days

It take minimum 10 Days and maximum 240 Days right now to get grant.

_3 oldest pending cases where CO contacted are dated_: 18-Feb-2016; 20-Oct-2016; 02-Nov-2016

_3 oldest pending cases with NO Co contact are dated_: 21-Dec-2016; 26-Dec-2016; 21-Jan-2016

_Total Pending Cases with no Co Contact (Since 21-Dec-2016)_ : 07
_Total Cases with CO Contact(Since 21-Dec-2016)_ : 09
_Total Granted Cases (Since 21-Dec-2016)_ : 13

*PS*: I chose 21-Dec-2016 as it is my EOI invite date.

*Source*: myimmitracker

*My Case*:
118 Calendar Days since Lodgement
94 Calendar Days since CO Contact
77 Working Days since Lodgement
64 Working Days since replied to CO

*Conclusion*: There are more people waiting than being granted visa. It definitely relieves some pressure. :boom:

I wish everyone get their grants soon. Enjoy your day


----------



## ghelaniamit

sultan_azam said:


> in fact agent wont even be aware that you are spectating through the mirror account
> 
> yes, the mirror account will show all the documents uploaded by agent


Thats great news.... Thanks...


----------



## mianjahangir

Gop said:


> Congrats mianjahangir... all the best!!! When are you planning to travel?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, i am already in Australia


----------



## ghelaniamit

Guys wanted to share the good news....

Got a direct grant today....

now next step is move to AU!!!!


----------



## ammarmp

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hi mate,can you share what exactly was written on that email by CO. Also, was there any attachments​ as well like RNR, salary slips which you have initially uploaded, to verfy with HR.?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hey,

Actually i have not lodged the visa yet..
will do it this weekend....

But i have applied for PCC already (Pak + UAE ) + got the appointment for medical on saturday (for me in UAE ) and for my wife (pak) next week.


----------



## ammarmp

Interesting discovery ..

The same medical in dubai takes 5-8 working days to be uploaded to the application and charge 360AUD!

However, the panel in pakistan takes only 48hrs ? but only 90 AUD!

why is this different? any ideas?


----------



## muhsoh

ghelaniamit said:


> Guys wanted to share the good news....
> 
> Got a direct grant today....
> 
> now next step is move to AU!!!!


Congrats mate.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBowlder

Those who have received direct grant,

Did the status change from Received to Granted?


----------



## desiaussie

ghelaniamit said:


> Guys wanted to share the good news....
> 
> Got a direct grant today....
> 
> now next step is move to AU!!!!


Congratulations amit, Please share your timelines


----------



## Ram2409

mianjahangir said:


> may you all get your grants sooner than expected. Thanks a lot for your support on each step and i am sure this forum will help the last immigrant remaining through expert opinions and examples of us who cross the line. i will always be here to help and if someone needs any info regarding my case or my situation they are always welcome. i am just a PM away.


Congrats mate. Job code , points and milestone dates? 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

amir577 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Yesterday my company got an email from aus embassy for employment verification, but my hr told me the ther email is not working, the email gets bounced back, what could be the problem


Hi mate,can you share what exactly was written on that email by CO. Also, was there any attachments​ as well like RNR, salary slips which you have initially uploaded, to verfy with HR.?


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> Actually i have not lodged the visa yet..
> will do it this weekend....
> 
> But i have applied for PCC already (Pak + UAE ) + got the appointment for medical on saturday (for me in UAE ) and for my wife (pak) next week.


ohh.. my apologies , this message was for some one else. Posted here by mistake.


----------



## karthik.sekarin

ghelaniamit said:


> Guys wanted to share the good news....
> 
> Got a direct grant today....
> 
> now next step is move to AU!!!!


Congrats!

Can you share your timeline? Also at what time in IST you got the email grant?

Regards
Karthik


----------



## Gop

mianjahangir said:


> Thanks man, i am already in Australia




That's nice then I can ping you regarding doubts when I move with my family  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Hi Guys,
Can anyone say when i can get the grant? I have uploaded the necessary documents on 11th April and till then the status say "Assessment in progress" ?

I replied in e-mail on the same day that i sent the required documents and also clicked "INFORMATION PROVIDED" !!

Regards
karthik


----------



## Numair16

mianjahangir said:


> hello guys this was the golden day i was waiting for, me and my family got grant notification just a minute ago. Thanks everyone for their support. it was kind of a habit to visit this forum.


Congrats Jahangir! 

Did they conduct any employment verification for you?


----------



## desiaussie

karthik.sekarin said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can you share your timeline? Also at what time in IST you got the email grant?
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


Hi Karthik,

What documents were requested from you by the case officer.


----------



## manpan18

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi That clarifies a lot.
> 
> Just to be on same page, In my first company, I completed 1 years 8 months. and for second company, its again 1 year 8 months.
> 
> So I have to divide my second company experience in two parts in order to discard first two years of experience. Thats what you meant, right?
> 
> ##############
> 
> Also, 2nd query on family members.
> 
> I have one doubt in Family member section in EOI form. I want to include my spouse in my application. So do I need to fill yes for both the question mentioned below?
> 
> Q1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?Q2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> As per help section for question 1, it states that, Family member will be, Clients may include the following family members in a visa application:
> 
> partner (spouse or de facto)
> a dependent child of you or your partner
> a dependent relative of you or your partner.
> 
> Q2 also includes partner.
> 
> Please help here.


Yes. That's what I meant.

############

You may get conflicting answers to your queries. Here is what I remember from my EOI:

Q1: I answered "No" because I am not planning any future applications and I have stated my migrating dependents in this EOI Application - I think it asked for migrating dependents and I mentioned 3.
Q2: Again I answered "No" because my partner is included in this application and is not planning any future application.

The key here, as per my understanding, is "future application".

Although I will need to verify this with my EOI. Others can comment their views.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can anyone say when i can get the grant? I have uploaded the necessary documents on 11th April and till then the status say "Assessment in progress" ?
> 
> I replied in e-mail on the same day that i sent the required documents and also clicked "INFORMATION PROVIDED" !!
> 
> Regards
> karthik


Sooner or later.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ghelaniamit said:


> Guys wanted to share the good news....
> 
> Got a direct grant today....
> 
> now next step is move to AU!!!!


congratulations mate...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

ghelaniamit said:


> Guys wanted to share the good news....
> 
> Got a direct grant today....
> 
> now next step is move to AU!!!!



Congrats buddy!!!!:flypig:


----------



## karthik.sekarin

desiaussie said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> What documents were requested from you by the case officer.


PCC was my wife was pending and Medicals for me,Wife and Son.

Uploaded everything on 11th April 2017. After that there was no contact from CO.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## desiaussie

karthik.sekarin said:


> PCC was my wife was pending and Medicals for me,Wife and Son.
> 
> Uploaded everything on 11th April 2017. After that there was no contact from CO.
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


You should have done the medicals earlier, before filing for your visa. You might have got direct grant.

Lets hope the CO revisits your file soon.


----------



## karthik.sekarin

desiaussie said:


> You should have done the medicals earlier, before filing for your visa. You might have got direct grant.
> 
> Lets hope the CO revisits your file soon.


 Is there any specific timeline when the CO revisit any application ?


----------



## sounddonor

karthik.sekarin said:


> Is there any specific timeline when the CO revisit any application ?


People say 28 days..


----------



## desiaussie

karthik.sekarin said:


> Is there any specific timeline when the CO revisit any application ?


People in here say, one you submit the requested documents, your case gets flagged for the CO.

CO revisits the case every 28 days.


----------



## shivi91

Hi Guys, I Got the Grant today. Good luck to everyone who's waiting.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

shivi91 said:


> Hi Guys, I Got the Grant today. Good luck to everyone who's waiting.


Congratulations!!!

Did you had CO contact or its a direct grant?


----------



## shivi91

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Did you had CO contact or its a direct grant?


Hi, it's a direct grant.


----------



## yasir99m

Hi experts, 
Can you kindly clarify 2 things i am really worried now as 90Days barrier has been crossed,
1: status is still received from day 1 even though medicals n pccs were all uploaded on same day
2: there has been no Co contact so far not even an email that application is under process i am not 
sure whether some CO is allocated or not !
3: is this happening due to employment verification as my hr got email nd i got myslef a call as well from AHC islamabad !! how do i know or check whether application is being reviewed or not !

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## rvd

yasir99m said:


> Hi experts,
> Can you kindly clarify 2 things i am really worried now as 90Days barrier has been crossed,
> 1: status is still received from day 1 even though medicals n pccs were all uploaded on same day
> 2: there has been no Co contact so far not even an email that application is under process i am not
> sure whether some CO is allocated or not !
> 3: is this happening due to employment verification as my hr got email nd i got myslef a call as well from AHC islamabad !! how do i know or check whether application is being reviewed or not !
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


You have answer on your last point. From your query


> hr got email nd i got myslef a call as well from AHC islamabad


 shows clearly that your application is being reviewed.

The status will changed only if you get any CO contact for any additional documents. As CO is satisfied with your docs he will be doing his checks. Once all done you will be granted directly.

All the best.


----------



## shrisam

Hi All,

Need you inputs on the below query for points calculation:

Can we claim 5 points for New Zealand work experience (1 year exp) while applying for 189 visa? Or one needs to have relevant work exp in Australia only?

Regards,
Shri


----------



## aki07

Hi Guys, 

Finally the wait is over  Got the Visa Grant for myself and family :smile: :smile: Thanks everyone for the great support.
Good luck everyone who is waiting for grant.

Below are my timelines.

189 | 261313 Software Engineer | 65 points
PTE : 12/02/2017 | L-79, R-78, S-90, W-81 (10 points)
ACS Applied on 20/02/2017 | +ve on 03/03/2017
Total Points : 65 (Age:30, PTE:10, Edu:15, Exp:5, Partner:5)
EOI Submitted : 03/03/2017
Invite : 29/03/2017
Visa Submitted : 05/04/2017 (Uploaded all docs upfront)
PCC : 07/04/2017
Medicals : 08/04/2017
Grant : 19/04/2017 (Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide)
IDE : 07/04/2018


----------



## sultan_azam

shivi91 said:


> Hi Guys, I Got the Grant today. Good luck to everyone who's waiting.


congratulations Shivi


----------



## sultan_azam

yasir99m said:


> Hi experts,
> Can you kindly clarify 2 things i am really worried now as 90Days barrier has been crossed,
> 1: status is still received from day 1 even though medicals n pccs were all uploaded on same day
> 2: there has been no Co contact so far not even an email that application is under process i am not
> sure whether some CO is allocated or not !
> 3: is this happening due to employment verification as my hr got email nd i got myslef a call as well from AHC islamabad !! how do i know or check whether application is being reviewed or not !
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


i my case emploment verification was initiated after 120 days,


----------



## mianjahangir

muhsoh said:


> Congrats mate...
> 
> But we should all keep an eye on the changing immigration/citizenship policies... Things are getting tougher..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That's right, it's won't effect you but it will effect me for a year.


----------



## sabhishek982

aki07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the wait is over  Got the Visa Grant for myself and family   Thanks everyone for the great support.
> Good luck everyone who is waiting for grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261313 Software Engineer | 65 points
> PTE : 12/02/2017 | L-79, R-78, S-90, W-81 (10 points)
> ACS Applied on 20/02/2017 | +ve on 03/03/2017
> Total Points : 65 (Age:30, PTE:10, Edu:15, Exp:5, Partner:5)
> EOI Submitted : 03/03/2017
> Invite : 29/03/2017
> Visa Submitted : 05/04/2017 (Uploaded all docs upfront)
> PCC : 07/04/2017
> Medicals : 08/04/2017
> Grant : 19/04/2017 (Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide)
> IDE : 07/04/2018


Congrats ! Actually you didn't have to wait at all ☺

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

Gop said:


> Congrats mianjahangir... all the best!!! When are you planning to travel?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I am already in Australia. Sydney ✌


----------



## mianjahangir

Ram2409 said:


> Congrats mate. Job code , points and milestone dates?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk



__________________
Job code: 233411 Electronics Engineer
Age 30 years: 30 points
Total exp: 0 0 points
Engineers Australia: may-16: Suitable
IELTS(Nov-16)(L 7.5 W 7 R 7.5 SP 8)
PTE (L 83 W 85 R 81 SP 84): 20 points
Education: MCA: 15 points
190 EOI updated for NSW on JAN-18 with 65+5 points
189 EOI submitted on 18th JAN with 65 points

INVITED 01/02/2017 189 SUBCLASS

visa lodge date: 15/02/2017

CO GSM Adelaide contacted: 28/02/2017

documents uploaded: 06/03/2017

Grant: 20/04/2017


----------



## mianjahangir

Numair16 said:


> Congrats Jahangir!
> 
> Did they conduct any employment verification for you?


No points claimed for employment.


----------



## vaidya99

Hi , I have lodged my application and my passport is expiring on 08/2018, when i renew my passport after 08/2017 the passport number gets changed. Will this be an issue when i get the visa as i applied on basis of my old passport

Regards, 
Srinivas


----------



## aki07

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats ! Actually you didn't have to wait at all ☺
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Abhishek!! yaa.. good that I got the direct grant


----------



## karthik.sekarin

vaidya99 said:


> Hi , I have lodged my application and my passport is expiring on 08/2018, when i renew my passport after 08/2017 the passport number gets changed. Will this be an issue when i get the visa as i applied on basis of my old passport
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas


Hi Srinivas,
I am not sure about the process after getting the visa. I was in the same boat as you but i took time to renew the passport and applied with my new passport.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## Numair16

aki07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the wait is over  Got the Visa Grant for myself and family :smile: :smile: Thanks everyone for the great support.
> Good luck everyone who is waiting for grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261313 Software Engineer | 65 points
> PTE : 12/02/2017 | L-79, R-78, S-90, W-81 (10 points)
> ACS Applied on 20/02/2017 | +ve on 03/03/2017
> Total Points : 65 (Age:30, PTE:10, Edu:15, Exp:5, Partner:5)
> EOI Submitted : 03/03/2017
> Invite : 29/03/2017
> Visa Submitted : 05/04/2017 (Uploaded all docs upfront)
> PCC : 07/04/2017
> Medicals : 08/04/2017
> Grant : 19/04/2017 (Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide)
> IDE : 07/04/2018



Congrats dude! What wait are you talking about, thats a super fast grant


----------



## yasir99m

sultan_azam said:


> i my case emploment verification was initiated after 120 days,


So after verification how much time it took to grant ! as its been 70+ days after emp verification from dibp ! as my HR replied positively on the same day


----------



## yasir99m

sultan_azam said:


> i my case emploment verification was initiated after 120 days,


Thanks Sultan. so how much time DIBP took to Grant after process was initiated, as in my case its been 70 odd days now since verification as my HR replied positively on the same day !

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## Gop

Congrats to all who got their grants today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanmuga31

*Passport Number update*

HI Guys,

I have applied my EOI last month. I got my passport renewed this week. 

if I update my new passport details will my EOI submitted date changes.

please help.


----------



## vaidya99

Hi everyone, I applied for ACS with my current passport number and waiting for the reply. I need to renew my passport for adding my wife, to apply passport to my son. But the passport number gets changed when I renew it. So when I send documents for EOI and lodge application it will be different from what I submitted for ACS. 
Will there be any issue with change of passport number during the process? Or are there any options for applying passport to my son without adding my wife to my passport(passport number won't change)?


----------



## zaback21

Shanmuga31 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have applied my EOI last month. I got my passport renewed this week.
> 
> if I update my new passport details will my EOI submitted date changes.
> 
> please help.


You can't update passport details in EOI. EOI doesn't care about your passport.

Passport info is one of the options given for security questions when you create your EOI account. You could have your national id card or others also.

Passport doesn't come till you lodge visa in ImmiAccount.

And no it won't change Date of Effect. Only points change does.


----------



## zaback21

vaidya99 said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for ACS with my current passport number and waiting for the reply. I need to renew my passport for adding my wife, to apply passport to my son. But the passport number gets changed when I renew it. So when I send documents for EOI and lodge application it will be different from what I submitted for ACS.
> Will there be any issue with change of passport number during the process? Or are there any options for applying passport to my son without adding my wife to my passport(passport number won't change)?


Also answered most of your questions above.

Passport number can change and it should change, passport is not given for life but every 5 years so its normal to change and DIBP knows it. So, don't worry. It doesn't have to be same and in your ACS letter your passport number is not mentioned, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hey folks, I'm applying for 189 with my wife this week. Just consolidating my docs for skills assessment. Haven't appeared for PTE. 
Age: 26 (Both of us)
Education: Bsc CS, wife: B.Tech CS
Experience: 4 yrs Wife: 2.5 yrs 
I'm living in Kochi, India, applying through Santa Monica Consultancy. 

Anyone else here from this part of the world?


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

My consultancy charges around INR 1.7lakhs for the services. Should i go ahead with them?


----------



## zaback21

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> My consultancy charges around INR 1.7lakhs for the services. Should i go ahead with them?


If you want to save 1.7 lakh rupee, read it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Use that money for holiday in Europe !


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Thank you for the link buddy. 
I havent paid them the cash yet. But i have no clear idea abou the whole process. I started reading the link you've shared. 
So most of the people do this by themselves? 
I was a little scared to initiate the process all by myself.


----------



## himanshu469

mianjahangir said:


> may you all get your grants sooner than expected. Thanks a lot for your support on each step and i am sure this forum will help the last immigrant remaining through expert opinions and examples of us who cross the line. i will always be here to help and if someone needs any info regarding my case or my situation they are always welcome. i am just a PM away.



Dear Mianjahangir, 

Firstly a hearty congratulations to you for getting the grant.

I have also applied for subclass 189 in 'Electronics Engineer' category and submitted the visa application on 9th Apr'17. Please update me if you have got your medicals done before lodging the visa application ? as I have lodged the application without medical assessment and really need to know if I can get it done now or wait for the CO contact. ?

Also, did they give a verification call to your employer to check your experience details ?

Please help me as I am eagerly waiting to hear from DIBP now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Thank you for the link buddy.
> I havent paid them the cash yet. But i have no clear idea abou the whole process. I started reading the link you've shared.
> So most of the people do this by themselves?
> I was a little scared to initiate the process all by myself.


Well yes you can do this by yourself. Thousands of people on this board are doing by themselves. Not only will that help you in getting started with Australia and things that you will face when you get your PR - as agent won't help you get your job interview, apply for TFN, Medicare and so on, you will also enjoy the excitement and have PR process under your control and not worry about if your agent messed it up or he left for 2 months while you waiting to pay for visa fee (it happened and 2 people lost their invite last month I know of). 

The SOL and CSOL was replaced 18 April to MLTSSL and STSOL respectively.

List of eligible skilled occupations

Else that link will have almost everything and expatforum to help you.

ACS booklet: https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

https://www.acs.org.au/home.html


----------



## hardi

*Hi*

Hi,

Birth Certificate of my wife is in hindi. Even 10th and 12th marksheet is in hindi and english. 

In this case if I get affidavit with notary, will it work?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Birth Certificate of my wife is in hindi. Even 10th and 12th marksheet is in hindi and english.
> 
> In this case if I get affidavit with notary, will it work?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Translated, Notarized and then Colour Scan and Upload.


----------



## hardi

zaback21 said:


> Translated, Notarized and then Colour Scan and Upload.


Zaback 21, you are like lightning bolt...

Thanks


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> Zaback 21, you are like lightning bolt...
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. 

This might help: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/What-documents-do-you-need

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me


----------



## sultan_azam

vaidya99 said:


> Hi , I have lodged my application and my passport is expiring on 08/2018, when i renew my passport after 08/2017 the passport number gets changed. Will this be an issue when i get the visa as i applied on basis of my old passport
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas


there wont be any issue, just update the new passport number to DIBP via immiaccount, the new passport details will be reflected in VEVo status within a week


----------



## sultan_azam

yasir99m said:


> So after verification how much time it took to grant ! as its been 70+ days after emp verification from dibp ! as my HR replied positively on the same day


my case was delayed for some personal reasons... but 70 days after emp verification is long


----------



## sultan_azam

Shanmuga31 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have applied my EOI last month. I got my passport renewed this week.
> 
> if I update my new passport details will my EOI submitted date changes.
> 
> please help.


does your eoi have passport number mentioned anywhere ?? please check


----------



## sultan_azam

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> My consultancy charges around INR 1.7lakhs for the services. Should i go ahead with them?


some discussion on in this thread on whether or not to hire an agent,

this may give some insight http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...agent-australia-google-page-ranking-visa.html


----------



## Mel-Bourne

asad_18pk said:


> Very true. I paid VAC2 on 9th April. Waiting for Grant since thn. My case in immi is in "Assesment in progress" status.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Asad,

I am a 190 applicant. Also got VAC 2 invoice on 7th April that was paid off on 10th April. My case still shows "in progress status". I don't see any payment option or receipt generated in payment section of immi account. Just one letter appears in inbox of the application asking for vac2 payment.

Do you see your paid invoice in your payment section of immi account???? 

any input from Ibbz87 would be appreciated as he gone through this experience recently.


----------



## mianjahangir

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Mianjahangir,
> 
> Firstly a hearty congratulations to you for getting the grant.
> 
> I have also applied for subclass 189 in 'Electronics Engineer' category and submitted the visa application on 9th Apr'17. Please update me if you have got your medicals done before lodging the visa application ? as I have lodged the application without medical assessment and really need to know if I can get it done now or wait for the CO contact. ?
> 
> Also, did they give a verification call to your employer to check your experience details ?
> 
> Please help me as I am eagerly waiting to hear from DIBP now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, I didn't claim points for work experience. Now about about Medicaid you can do it anytime. To get a visa earlier it is advised that you should do it before co contact, if you have updated everything. If you are not sure about documents go find them on immi tracker, with a similar case and find out what co mostly ask in their first contact.


----------



## asad_18pk

Mel-Bourne said:


> Hi Asad,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 190 applicant. Also got VAC 2 invoice on 7th April that was paid off on 10th April. My case still shows "in progress status". I don't see any payment option or receipt generated in payment section of immi account. Just one letter appears in inbox of the application asking for vac2 payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see your paid invoice in your payment section of immi account????
> 
> 
> 
> any input from Ibbz87 would be appreciated as he gone through this experience recently.




Hi, I uploaded the payment receipt in immi spouse application english certificate and click the button IP. After that it get changed into progress status. Since thn no news.
I also see only that letter for vac payment in mailbox. Nothing else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

Hello,

I have my appointment for india PCC at the Passport Seva Kendra on 27th April. Can someone please tell a list of documents I should take? I and my wife have both applied for it.

Thanks.


----------



## namitc

Hello,

Another quick question - When I submitted my visa fee, in my skillselect account I received a new correspondence saying that my EOI has been "suspended" as I have lodged a visa application. It sounds a little scary but I am not sure what exactly it means. Can someone please confirm if this is normal?

Thanks.


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Another quick question - When I submitted my visa fee, in my skillselect account I received a new correspondence saying that my EOI has been "suspended" as I have lodged a visa application. It sounds a little scary but I am not sure what exactly it means. Can someone please confirm if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. Normal.


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have my appointment for india PCC at the Passport Seva Kendra on 27th April. Can someone please tell a list of documents I should take? I and my wife have both applied for it.
> 
> Thanks.


I only carried my passport because my address in passport was my current address and also both our passports had spouse names. Still carry additional documents for address and relationship. Required documents list must be there in your appointment printout.


----------



## namitc

manpan18 said:


> I only carried my passport because my address in passport was my current address and also both our passports had spouse names. Still carry additional documents for address and relationship. Required documents list must be there in your appointment printout.


Thanks!


----------



## desiaussie

any grants today????


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

So if i want to start the process, what is the first thing i need to do? Is that skill assessment? How do i do that? And i dont have the pte score yet.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> My consultancy charges around INR 1.7lakhs for the services. Should i go ahead with them?



Please dont. get down to bangalore - here they do it for less than 60k. more over if your happy enough you can you this forum to complete the task. This forum has the best guys than the agents who will do a cake walk for you. it's pretty easy. Rest is up to you.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> So if i want to start the process, what is the first thing i need to do? Is that skill assessment? How do i do that? And i dont have the pte score yet.


1. what is your educational qualification?
2. what anzsco are you applying for?
3. how many years of work experience do you have for relevant work?


----------



## sounddonor

desiaussie said:


> any grants today????




Two grants on immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

ghelaniamit said:


> Guys wanted to share the good news....
> 
> Got a direct grant today....
> 
> now next step is move to AU!!!!


Congrats Mate.. :rockon:


----------



## sharmison

shivi91 said:


> Hi Guys, I Got the Grant today. Good luck to everyone who's waiting.


Congratulations :rockon:


----------



## sharmison

aki07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the wait is over  Got the Visa Grant for myself and family :smile: :smile: Thanks everyone for the great support.
> Good luck everyone who is waiting for grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261313 Software Engineer | 65 points
> PTE : 12/02/2017 | L-79, R-78, S-90, W-81 (10 points)
> ACS Applied on 20/02/2017 | +ve on 03/03/2017
> Total Points : 65 (Age:30, PTE:10, Edu:15, Exp:5, Partner:5)
> EOI Submitted : 03/03/2017
> Invite : 29/03/2017
> Visa Submitted : 05/04/2017 (Uploaded all docs upfront)
> PCC : 07/04/2017
> Medicals : 08/04/2017
> Grant : 19/04/2017 (Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide)
> IDE : 07/04/2018


Congrats for speedy grant... :rockon:


----------



## desiaussie

sounddonor said:


> Two grants on immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

sreeneshkamath said:


> Ashkeralikhan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if i want to start the process, what is the first thing i need to do? Is that skill assessment? How do i do that? And i dont have the pte score yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. what is your educational qualification?
> 2. what anzsco are you applying for?
> 3. how many years of work experience do you have for relevant work?
Click to expand...

Wife:-
1. BTech CS 
2. 261313 software engineer 
3. 2.5 yrs
Me:-
1. Bsc CS 
2.mine don't appear in the list (pre-sales)
3. 4yrs overall 

Note: my convocation certificate is not received yet. Cleared all arrears in 2015.


----------



## manpan18

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> So if i want to start the process, what is the first thing i need to do? Is that skill assessment? How do i do that? And i dont have the pte score yet.


1. Calculate your points. Further planning will depend on that.
2. Identify your job code which you will be applying for and find out the existing cutoffs. Aim for higher points than cutoff.
3. Prepare your reference letters for work experience and get them signed by your company on their letterhead. Specific format required. Check assessing authority website. Make sure the responsibilities match the responsibilities of the job code.
4. Make sure all work experience and education documents are in order.
4.5 Apply for assessment of qualification. ACS in case you are from IT.
5. All migrating family members should have passports.
6. 18+ family members need English proficiency, police check. All migrating members need medical.
7. Opt for PTE or IELTS or TOEFL whichever suits you. Aim for the required points.
8. Once reference letters are ready with education documents, submit EOI.
9. Keep your fingers crossed and continue with the process.

You will identify other things as you go along. But begin by taking care of the above points.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> 8. Once reference letters are ready with education documents, submit EOI
> .


** once qualification assessment is done with positive outcome and you have the required points/documents, submit EOI. Wait for the invite to apply. Medical and police check can be done later.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Congrats buddy !!!



sabhishek982 said:


> aki07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the wait is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Visa Grant for myself and family   Thanks everyone for the great support.
> Good luck everyone who is waiting for grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261313 Software Engineer | 65 points
> PTE : 12/02/2017 | L-79, R-78, S-90, W-81 (10 points)
> ACS Applied on 20/02/2017 | +ve on 03/03/2017
> Total Points : 65 (Age:30, PTE:10, Edu:15, Exp:5, Partner:5)
> EOI Submitted : 03/03/2017
> Invite : 29/03/2017
> Visa Submitted : 05/04/2017 (Uploaded all docs upfront)
> PCC : 07/04/2017
> Medicals : 08/04/2017
> Grant : 19/04/2017 (Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide)
> IDE : 07/04/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ! Actually you didn't have to wait at all ☺
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Narasimharajn

Abhishek,
what are the documents u uploaded upfront??



Narasimharajn said:


> Congrats buddy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> sabhishek982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aki07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally the wait is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Visa Grant for myself and family   Thanks everyone for the great support.
> Good luck everyone who is waiting for grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261313 Software Engineer | 65 points
> PTE : 12/02/2017 | L-79, R-78, S-90, W-81 (10 points)
> ACS Applied on 20/02/2017 | +ve on 03/03/2017
> Total Points : 65 (Age:30, PTE:10, Edu:15, Exp:5, Partner:5)
> EOI Submitted : 03/03/2017
> Invite : 29/03/2017
> Visa Submitted : 05/04/2017 (Uploaded all docs upfront)
> PCC : 07/04/2017
> Medicals : 08/04/2017
> Grant : 19/04/2017 (Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide)
> IDE : 07/04/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ! Actually you didn't have to wait at all ☺
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Wife:-
> 1. BTech CS
> 2. 261313 software engineer
> 3. 2.5 yrs
> Me:-
> 1. Bsc CS
> 2.mine don't appear in the list (pre-sales)
> 3. 4yrs overall
> 
> Note: my convocation certificate is not received yet. Cleared all arrears in 2015.


so the main applicant needs to be your wife, ACS will give 0 for work experience because usually they deduct 2 years work experience if your qualification outside australia.

make sure BTech has subjects related to the occupation.
roles and responsibilities letter needs to be come from HR with all relevant details.
if not from HR, a senior colleague with SD and notary signature.

once ACS complete the evaluation and it comes valid you need to have her complete her PTE.

docs required or acs:

birth certificate / 10th certificate
graduation certificate
passport copy
experience letter
job offer letter
last 6 months pay slip
points:
Education 15, if age within 32 then 30 points, PTE: if you score 79 or above in all aspect then 20, if it's below 79 and within 65 then points 10.

Total points: if PTE(20) : 65 points total
if PTE 10: 55 - which is not qualified.

since yours and hers are not same profile i think you may not be able to go for the assessment.

best of luck.


----------



## manpan18

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashkeralikhan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if i want to start the process, what is the first thing i need to do? Is that skill assessment? How do i do that? And i dont have the pte score yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. what is your educational qualification?
> 2. what anzsco are you applying for?
> 3. how many years of work experience do you have for relevant work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife:-
> 1. BTech CS
> 2. 261313 software engineer
> 3. 2.5 yrs
> Me:-
> 1. Bsc CS
> 2.mine don't appear in the list (pre-sales)
> 3. 4yrs overall
> 
> Note: my convocation certificate is not received yet. Cleared all arrears in 2015.
Click to expand...

It will be hard to get work experience points. Aim for 65 points without work experience points and with partner points.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

manpan18 said:


> It will be hard to get work experience points. Aim for 65 points without work experience points and with partner points.


i think partner points are difficult here for him since his profession not listed. but if his wife gets PTE 20 you guys can crack 65 and make sure you do it as soon as possible /before July 2017.


----------



## lauralnk

I guess the software engineers ANZCO gets grant faster an most others, seeing the trend in this forum, especially direct grant.


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have my appointment for india PCC at the Passport Seva Kendra on 27th April. Can someone please tell a list of documents I should take? I and my wife have both applied for it.
> 
> Thanks.


the document advisor mentions it clearly https://portal2.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport

mentioning it here once more

1. current passport - original and one set xerox
2. current address proof - if passport address different from current address


----------



## sultan_azam

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> So if i want to start the process, what is the first thing i need to do? Is that skill assessment? How do i do that? And i dont have the pte score yet.


first thing is to finalise on occupation code which is the skilled migration list, recently there have been lot many changes to skilled migration list, so decide accordingly

i remember you are from IT background, if that is correct then you will have to do skill assessment from ACS - a guide provided here https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

this will clear your doubts.. good luck


----------



## vaidya99

sreeneshkamath said:


> i think partner points are difficult here for him since his profession not listed. but if his wife gets PTE 20 you guys can crack 65 and make sure you do it as soon as possible /before July 2017.


Why before july 2017, any changes to the process later?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir99m

sultan_azam said:


> my case was delayed for some personal reasons... but 70 days after emp verification is long


So what do you suggest should i send a follow up email or a call i have heared call is of no use as they dont explain any information on status ! also where should i email i dont even know its GSM adelaide or brisbane or ?

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## sultan_azam

yasir99m said:


> So what do you suggest should i send a follow up email or a call i have heared call is of no use as they dont explain any information on status ! also where should i email i dont even know its GSM adelaide or brisbane or ?
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


[email protected] - but chances are less that they will respond to status query email


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

sreeneshkamath said:


> so the main applicant needs to be your wife, ACS will give 0 for work experience because usually they deduct 2 years work experience if your qualification outside australia.
> 
> make sure BTech has subjects related to the occupation.
> roles and responsibilities letter needs to be come from HR with all relevant details.
> if not from HR, a senior colleague with SD and notary signature.
> 
> once ACS complete the evaluation and it comes valid you need to have her complete her PTE.
> 
> docs required or acs:
> 
> birth certificate / 10th certificate
> graduation certificate
> passport copy
> experience letter
> job offer letter
> last 6 months pay slip
> points:
> Education 15, if age within 32 then 30 points, PTE: if you score 79 or above in all aspect then 20, if it's below 79 and within 65 then points 10.
> 
> Total points: if PTE(20) : 65 points total
> if PTE 10: 55 - which is not qualified.
> 
> since yours and hers are not same profile i think you may not be able to go for the assessment.
> 
> best of luck.


Thanks sreenesh, really appreciate your help on this.

So if my wife becomes primary applicant, and my profile is not being in the occupation MLTSSL list, do I have to get my documents ready along with my wife? or I am gonna have to do that later? If I score more marks for PTE, does that benefit in anyway? becoz my wife is not that confident about her PTE Score.

Anyone have a checklist for the documents to be submitted to ACS for assessment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

vaidya99 said:


> Why before july 2017, any changes to the process later?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Does that really matter? July 2017?


----------



## alisadaf88

*Tuberculosis Treatment*

Hi,

I had applied for my 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then had my medicals and PCC in April 2016. But then my Xray showed some scars on my lungs so the DIBP asked me to undergo sputum tests. My sputum tests were negative. But even then the doctors weren't convinced and asked me to go for tuberculosis treatment. 

Meanwhile I received a mail from the CO in March 2017 asking me to resubmit my PCC since the previous one expired.
So I submitted the same.

I finally completed my 6 month treatment in Jan 2017 and then again I did a sputum test which was negative and my final reports were submitted on April 11, 2017. 

Any idea how much more time will it take for my visa to come through. My current status shows "Assessment in Progress".

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Thanks sreenesh, really appreciate your help on this.
> 
> So if my wife becomes primary applicant, and my profile is not being in the occupation MLTSSL list, do I have to get my documents ready along with my wife? or I am gonna have to do that later? If I score more marks for PTE, does that benefit in anyway? becoz my wife is not that confident about her PTE Score.
> 
> Anyone have a checklist for the documents to be submitted to ACS for assessment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i am from cochin too, but stays in bangalore. give me your cell and i will give you all the details.

you dont need to break your head much.

She will need to take the PTE by herself. Best place to go is Kottayam. you can get things done there. 

ultimately you too need to take PTE / provide proficiency of English in a letter.

my previous comments has all the documents required to be submitted.

for now it's only your wife's docs required.

Birth cirtificate / 10'th marks card
degree certificate
passport copy
job offer letter
service letter
experience letter(Including roles & responsibilities) from HR or create an SD with sign from a notary

once you have all this - get everything attested and then create your acs account and upload and make the payment.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Does that really matter? July 2017?


Many people are waiting in the list and July 2017 is the year starting for the entries again, so many application which has more points get easier and lower ones goes to the queue. Given that 457 has been removed there are chances of points to be increased for IT.


----------



## vaidya99

sreeneshkamath said:


> Many people are waiting in the list and July 2017 is the year starting for the entries again, so many application which has more points get easier and lower ones goes to the queue. Given that 457 has been removed there are chances of points to be increased for IT.


I think when we lodge the application then only it will be placed in the queue according to its rank. And people will be lodging applications throughout tbe year. And moreover if quota is restarted there will be more chances after july. I am bit confused, can you eloberate on this?


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibinwilly

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Now see people to responded to co in March are getting the grants..is there who is waiting like me after replying to Co in Feb.
> Co contacted: 27 feb
> Replied to CO: 28 feb


Responded to CO on 13 Jan and still waiting...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

vaidya99 said:


> I think when we lodge the application then only it will be placed in the queue according to its rank. And people will be lodging applications throughout tbe year. And moreover if quota is restarted there will be more chances after july. I am bit confused, can you eloberate on this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



i agree with your points!!!! i got friends who got 60, 65 points waiting since long (1 year) basically for 2631(ANZSCO), because there are many people applying under this.

and i got few friends who had 70 and 75 points got it in few weeks. person who referred me to current consultancy which i am going through now, he started his process 1st week of march and received the grant by end of March just because he had few more points. and all these guys were my colleagues. so i well experienced having less points is having less chance.


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

3. Prepare your reference letters for work experience and get them signed by your company on their letterhead. Specific format required. Check assessing authority website. Make sure the responsibilities match the responsibilities of the job code.[/QUOTE]

So fo you need the reference letter from your current employer for this initial assessment? 

I'd have to tell them that i am planning to migrate to oz right away? 
I hope there is a checklist of documents to be submitted to the ACS, if not someone could offer a hand?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> 3. Prepare your reference letters for work experience and get them signed by your company on their letterhead. Specific format required. Check assessing authority website. Make sure the responsibilities match the responsibilities of the job code.


So fo you need the reference letter from your current employer for this initial assessment? 

I'd have to tell them that i am planning to migrate to oz right away? 
I hope there is a checklist of documents to be submitted to the ACS, if not someone could offer a hand?[/QUOTE]

This letter is required and mandatory - but if you do not wish to contact HR, then you need to do SD but that dont hold good image and the checks wont be from ACS, it will be done in later part by DIBP. if the contents are good acs might approve. while dibp do the verification they will contact your HR or the person who has signed it. there are chances that they may forward the SD to your HR to confirm the Senior who have the doc in written has authority to do so or not. Important thing is the person who gives you the SD has to be one level above you in position and has to join before you and still in service with the same company / recently left.

you wont get this letter directly from HR,so you need to contact your line manager, ask for the service letter which contains roles and responsibility. they will take their own sweet time so it's better you draft a letter with all the duties which is matching and been performed and take an approval from line manager and then send it to HR. if manager is approving HR wont have anything to say which i did it in my case.

i told it's requirement for my further studies and to support my family so they gave it in a weeks time.

try your luck make some thing sounds good and convince.

these are the only documents which are required. if you are interested you may use this forum or else you can seek an advise from agent to know the details. But going through agent doesn't make much difference other than you are being a mirror image, agent going to come back to you for each thing and say confirm xyz which you will then have to do by your self.


----------



## NP101

Thanks to my LORD 
granted just a few minutes ago 
Thanks everyone and good luck 

Visa lodged 3rd feb
Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
Granted today


----------



## Nmonga32

Anyone applied for 189 visa under job title: electrical engineer? I have applied for mine on 9 Feb and have received two CO contacts from Brisbane (in Feb and Mar) with 60 points. I know its a borderline case but there are very few applicants for electrical engineer and the invite ceiling is hardly ever touched for this job code.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

NP101 said:


> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today



Congrats buddy!!!!


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

NP101 said:


> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today


Congrats mate


----------



## NP101

Thanks guyz


----------



## asad_18pk

NP101 said:


> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today




Congrats man! Got it just an end of day and week!!' Enjoy and share ur timelines here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today


congratulations buddy...


----------



## pk2oz

*CO requested for Form47a*

Dear experts and expats, I have been requested to submit proof of depedency of my son who has turned 18 years in January 2017. The CO has requested for 47a and mentioned to submit dependency proofs for his food, education and shelter expenses which are borne by me as he is staying since birth with me. Please advise as what would help to convince the CO about the above mentioned facts. Requesting help from seniors, experts and expats in this matter and oblige.


----------



## sultan_azam

pk2oz said:


> Dear experts and expats, I have been requested to submit proof of depedency of my son who has turned 18 years in January 2017. The CO has requested for 47a and mentioned to submit dependency proofs for his food, education and shelter expenses which are borne by me as he is staying since birth with me. Please advise as what would help to convince the CO about the above mentioned facts. Requesting help from seniors, experts and expats in this matter and oblige.


i am not a senior to advise on this issue as it is the first one for me, however you can provide below mentioned documents to show dependency

1. joint bank account statement
2. your son's college/school education fee paid by you in check or a receipt from college/school indicating your name as payee
3. food and shelter - you can give an affidavit that he is staying with you at your house

waiting for real experts to advise on this


----------



## desiaussie

NP101 said:


> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today


Congratulations NP


----------



## pk2oz

Thanks Sultan Azam for your instant response. I am unable to find any knowledge on this matter on other forums and hence believe that this forum may have brighter ideas to tackle this perhaps bit unique case.


----------



## amu18

Hi Friends, 
Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.

Below are the timelines.

189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
Total Points : 70
EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
Invite : 16 Feb 2017
Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


----------



## asad_18pk

amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)




CongratS !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


Congrats Amu


----------



## sultan_azam

amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


congratulations


----------



## Prantika Das

Hi all I lodged my 189 visa on 15th April , no CO assigned yet.How long does it take?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

My Visa application for 189 visa and Anzsco 261313 was lodged today.Fingers crossed!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

Hello,

I submitted my visa fee on 19th April and now I want to upload all the documents. My question is: Should I upload scanned originals or scanned notary attested copies? Which one is preferable?

Thanks.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my visa fee on 19th April and now I want to upload all the documents. My question is: Should I upload scanned originals or scanned notary attested copies? Which one is preferable?
> 
> Thanks.


I havent reached the stage yet... but color scans of originals is enough. 

Notary isnt mandatory for visa application.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prantika Das

Hi can anyone let me know within how much time I should upload the documents after filling the visa

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

rahagarw said:


> I havent reached the stage yet... but color scans of originals is enough.
> 
> Notary isnt mandatory for visa application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply bro!
Also, I have all the payslips for my past 6 years of work experience (for which I am claiming points). Should I create one big pdf file of those (approx 76 payslips) and upload?

Thanks.


----------



## hardi

:lalala:


rahagarw said:


> I havent reached the stage yet... but color scans of originals is enough.
> 
> Notary isnt mandatory for visa application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi Rahagarw,

I am too in the process of uploading the document. 

Does that mean that coloured scanned copies of relevant documents are sufficient and no attestation/notary is required?? If that is the case, it relieves me or else I would have to get this job done.

However, I was referring the below link:-https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info

which states this *"Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.

Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service.
Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application"""
*


Regards
Hardi


----------



## sanjeevneo

Quick question: onshore applicant. 

Do we need xth xii marksheet and certificate for acs or for 189?

What if we dont have the certificate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Prantika Das said:


> Hi can anyone let me know within how much time I should upload the documents after filling the visa
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Like right away and also should have done the medical by then or do it asap before CO opens your file. If CO opens your file and don't find everything done, then it may cost you 1-3 months delay as CO won't open it again till he/she has everything. Try for direct grant and avoid CO contact.


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my visa fee on 19th April and now I want to upload all the documents. My question is: Should I upload scanned originals or scanned notary attested copies? Which one is preferable?
> 
> Thanks.


color scan are good enough


----------



## sultan_azam

Prantika Das said:


> Hi can anyone let me know within how much time I should upload the documents after filling the visa
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


complete document upload within 2-3 days


----------



## sultan_azam

kaushik_91 said:


> My Visa application for 189 visa and Anzsco 261313 was lodged today.Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


good luck mate


----------



## Rahul_UK183

hardi said:


> :lalala:
> 
> Hi Rahagarw,
> 
> I am too in the process of uploading the document.
> 
> Does that mean that coloured scanned copies of relevant documents are sufficient and no attestation/notary is required?? If that is the case, it relieves me or else I would have to get this job done.
> 
> However, I was referring the below link:-https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info
> 
> which states this *"Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
> 'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live. All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service.
> Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application"""
> *
> 
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Not sure why it says so, but color scans are ample. Loads of people got it through without attestation.

I will let other experts advise on this and corroborate.


----------



## Prantika Das

sultan_azam said:


> complete document upload within 2-3 days


Hi my migration agent didn't upload the docs yet, so should I get it done by tomorrow

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rahagarw said:


> Not sure why it says so, but color scans are ample. Loads of people got it through without attestation.
> 
> I will let other experts advise on this and corroborate.


all of my documents were color scan, none was attested


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sultan_azam said:


> all of my documents were color scan, none was attested


Thanks for confirming.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

sultan_azam said:


> all of my documents were color scan, none was attested


Thank you Sultan for confirming.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Ram2409

amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


Great! Iam in same queue of 26112 with 65 points and awaiting ITA. 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


Congrats.

Can you pls advise what all docs did you upload whilst lodging your visa applicatipls?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Ram2409 said:


> Great! Iam in same queue of 26112 with 65 points and awaiting ITA.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hopefully July 2017 will be our turn of ITA :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankitgoel10

*233311 Electrical Engineer*



Nmonga32 said:


> Anyone applied for 189 visa under job title: electrical engineer? I have applied for mine on 9 Feb and have received two CO contacts from Brisbane (in Feb and Mar) with 60 points. I know its a borderline case but there are very few applicants for electrical engineer and the invite ceiling is hardly ever touched for this job code.


Hi,
I have applied for 189 with Electrical Engineer 233311 at 60 points on 07-Mar-2017 and was contacted by CO Adelaide on 14-Mar-2017 for Medicals & Forms 80/1221 which were finalized and submitted by 25-Mar-2017.

That's it. As they say in the Army, No News is Good News. So Relax.
There is no other option, anyway.


----------



## khan4344

I lodged my visa application on 6th April and did not upload any documents as I wanted to ensure that I don't miss out anything. I received an email from CO (GSM Adelaide) to upload documents.

I uploaded all the documents yesterday including medical assessment for family and PCC's. Let see how long it takes from here now.


----------



## hardi

*Hi*

Hi,

Is the PTE A result required to be sent directly from PTE A user account? or we can upload the documents as we do it for other documents?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## helper.august

Hi Experts,

I lodged 189 application on 15th March, got CO contact for Medical and PCC on 22nd march.

I uploaded each and every document yesterday. When can I expect the Grant?

My ANZSCO Code: 261313 and GSM is adeilade.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the PTE A result required to be sent directly from PTE A user account? or we can upload the documents as we do it for other documents?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Yes. It is usually sent to DIBP during registration if you opted for it. Check it in the sent score history. If it is not sent, then do it by yourself.


----------



## khan4344

helper.august said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I lodged 189 application on 15th March, got CO contact for Medical and PCC on 22nd march.
> 
> I uploaded each and every document yesterday. When can I expect the Grant?
> 
> My ANZSCO Code: 261313 and GSM is adeilade.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


After reading this thread it seems they are super fast these days but nobody can confirm as to when we will get it. I am in the same boat bro


----------



## kaushik_91

sultan_azam said:


> good luck mate


Thanks a lot Buddy! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

khan4344 said:


> I lodged my visa application on 6th April and did not upload any documents as I wanted to ensure that I don't miss out anything. I received an email from CO (GSM Adelaide) to upload documents.
> 
> I uploaded all the documents yesterday including medical assessment for family and PCC's. Let see how long it takes from here now.





khan4344 said:


> After reading this thread it seems they are super fast these days but nobody can confirm as to when we will get it. I am in the same boat bro


It is usually super fast in case of direct grant meaning you complete everything before CO opens your file and you get a direct grant.

You didn't. So, instead of trying to ensure you didn't miss out on anything, you missed out on the big chance. 1st CO contact happens quick and people got grant in 7-12 days - usually the first CO contact. Now if you wasted CO's time, CO might not open your file for 1-3 months, so don't be surprised. It may sound rude, but I am just letting you know why some people get it in 7 days and for some it takes 1 year+.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has *health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before *the application is allocated for assessment.


----------



## sultan_azam

hardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the PTE A result required to be sent directly from PTE A user account? or we can upload the documents as we do it for other documents?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


send the report directly via Pearson account to DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION & BORDER PROTECTION


----------



## helper.august

khan4344 said:


> After reading this thread it seems they are super fast these days but nobody can confirm as to when we will get it. I am in the same boat bro


Thanks for the information, Khan4344 bro.

I only intend to understand the usual timelines like days, weeks etc.

Any help/information in this will be appreciated


----------



## khan4344

zaback21 said:


> It is usually super fast in case of direct grant meaning you complete everything before CO opens your file and you get a direct grant.
> 
> You didn't. So, instead of trying to ensure you didn't miss out on anything, you missed out on the big chance. 1st CO contact happens quick and people got grant in 7-12 days - usually the first CO contact. Now if you wasted CO's time, CO might not open your file for 1-3 months, so don't be surprised. It may sound rude, but I am just letting you know why some people get it in 7 days and for some it takes 1 year+.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


Thanks for your reply.

I did the best and I hope for the best and that's the only thing I can do now. 

I don't mind sooner or later I only need a grant letter.


----------



## hardi

sultan_azam said:


> send the report directly via Pearson account to DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION & BORDER PROTECTION


Thanks Sultan


----------



## zaback21

khan4344 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I did the best and I hope for the best and that's the only thing I can do now.
> 
> I don't mind sooner or later I only need a grant letter.


You will get it. PR Visa is usually never refused unless its an issue on your side like scamming, fake documentation, failing medicals and so on. And Pakistan is a high risk country so don't be surprised if it takes ages. May be up to 6-12 months or more.


----------



## khan4344

zaback21 said:


> You will get it. PR Visa is usually never refused unless its an issue on your side like scamming, fake documentation, failing medicals and so on. And Pakistan is a high risk country so don't be surprised if it takes ages. May be up to 6-12 months or more.


As I said I don't mind sooner or later. 

Bro no offence but If Pakistan is a high risk country, Bangladesh is worst than us. Good luck with your application.


----------



## zaback21

khan4344 said:


> As I said I don't mind sooner or later.
> 
> Bro no offence but If Pakistan is a high risk country, Bangladesh is worst than us. Good luck with your application.


Mate you took it personally and there is no need for it. Please google High Risk Countries and DIBP, you will find your answer.

I was kindly letting you know about the wait time. We are all helping each other, no need to attack personally.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI subclass 189/190*

Hi Experts,

Need your help in selecting Visa Type.

I am planning to apply for subclass 189 with software engineer (261313).

Points for Subclass 189=65

Though my doubt is, should I opt for state sponsorship visa as well, for NSW, subclass 190, that will add another 5 points to my application.

And how this process works.

Any help or pointer in this case will be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI subclass 189/190*



desiaussie said:


> Congratulations NP


Hi Expert,

I wanted to know the process of subclass 190. 

I have similar profile. 261313, software engineer. Skill set analyzed by ACS and PTE is also cleared.

Now my points are for:
Subclass 189=65 points
Subclass 190 (i want to apply for NSW)= it should add another 5 points, so points will be 70.

I want to know, if above statement about subclass 190 is correct. If yes, then please suggest whats the process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## helper.august

helper.august said:


> Thanks for the information, Khan4344 bro.
> 
> I only intend to understand the usual timelines like days, weeks etc.
> 
> Any help/information in this will be appreciated



I am aware about the worst cases people are mentioning over here. Actually, I am seeking/hoping an early grant as I am stuck with some personal and official timelines and many a things are dependent on the grant. I understand it is not predictable nor is it anyway dependent on my urgency. I just am trying to seek a general timeline which folks over here would have experienced.

Would really appreciate your guidance, experts.

Regards


----------



## jazz25

Hi Seniors,

I had lodged my visa application (ANZSCO 261313) on 24th-March through my agent. My application also needed US PCC for me and my wife, for which I sent a request to FBI in Dec 2016. Although FBI sent the PCCs twice (1st to my India address and second to a US address), I never received the PCC (not sure what's wrong).
On 4-Apr, CO requested US PCCs for me and spouse along with Form-80. I waited until today to see if I receive the PCCs sent by FBI by any chance. Since the 28 days response period is about to be over, my agent told me that we'll need to request the CO for more time.

I wanted your opinion on the following:
1. Does requesting for more time delay the grant process (other than the time taken in obtaining the US PCC?)
2. I am thinking about using the expedited service by JK consultancy (Fingerprint Services FBI Canada Delhi, Mumbai, Hyderabad, Kolkata, Ahmedabad, Bengaluru) where they claim they can get the US PCC within 10 working days (the normal process usually takes 16-20 weeks). They however charge about INR 16,000 (AUD 330) per application. Does anyone have any experience with this service? What are your suggestions on this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NP101

sultan_azam said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations buddy...
Click to expand...

Thanks sultan


----------



## NP101

desiaussie said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations NP
Click to expand...

Thanks bud


----------



## hasansins

NP101 said:


> Thanks bud


Congrats man!

I am from GSM Brisbane to waiting since Feb 20. See my signature. It gives me hope when I see GSM Brisbane granting visas!


----------



## Shanmuga31

sultan_azam said:


> does your eoi have passport number mentioned anywhere ?? please check


i remember we enter our passport details in EOI under personal information


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Congos to everyone got their grant today!! Cheers!! op2:


----------



## lizamarie26

Shoutout to those who were contacted by CO and still waiting for that Grant! 

Backtracking from this thread, glad to see some people who submitted CO requested documents on first week of March getting a grant!  It gives a lot of hope!


----------



## akash_futureca

amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


Gr8 man......... Congrats

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

lizamarie26 said:


> Shoutout to those who were contacted by CO and still waiting for that Grant!
> 
> Backtracking from this thread, glad to see some people who submitted CO requested documents on first week of March getting a grant!  It gives a lot of hope!




Yes trend seems to be 40 to 50 days after co request 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

*Query*

Hi guys,

I have uploaded all necessary documents (PCC & Medical pending). However, regarding reference letter, I have requested my previous two employers to furnish me letter stating my 'roles and responsibilities'. Meanwhile, I have uploaded offer letter, payslips, experience letters of the same.

My query is 

1) since I have lodged my Visa on 17th April, approximately whats average time does it take to allocate the CO ?

2) I am trying to obtain the reference letter at the earliest from my past two employers? What if the CO meanwhile review the case and doesn't find 'rnr' letters?? I guess he will ask for the same and won't straight away reject. 

Wanted to confirm the above.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## zaback21

hardi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have uploaded all necessary documents (PCC & Medical pending). However, regarding reference letter, I have requested my previous two employers to furnish me letter stating my 'roles and responsibilities'. Meanwhile, I have uploaded offer letter, payslips, experience letters of the same.
> 
> My query is
> 
> 1) since I have lodged my Visa on 17th April, approximately whats average time does it take to allocate the CO ?
> 
> 2) I am trying to obtain the reference letter at the earliest from my past two employers? What if the CO meanwhile review the case and doesn't find 'rnr' letters?? I guess he will ask for the same and won't straight away reject.
> 
> Wanted to confirm the above.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


1. It varies but usually 7-20 days is what I have seen over the last month.

2. CO doesn't reject and hence why CO is assigned to ask you. If you upload and preload everything before CO asks you, you get direct grant which I guess you don't want or planning.

PR visa doesn't get rejected even if it takes 2 years. It's your loss as you have to wait 2 years.


----------



## kvirlive

hardi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have uploaded all necessary documents (PCC & Medical pending). However, regarding reference letter, I have requested my previous two employers to furnish me letter stating my 'roles and responsibilities'. Meanwhile, I have uploaded offer letter, payslips, experience letters of the same.
> 
> My query is
> 
> 1) since I have lodged my Visa on 17th April, approximately whats average time does it take to allocate the CO ?
> 
> 2) I am trying to obtain the reference letter at the earliest from my past two employers? What if the CO meanwhile review the case and doesn't find 'rnr' letters?? I guess he will ask for the same and won't straight away reject.
> 
> Wanted to confirm the above.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi



1. Avg time to CO allocation is 10-15 days.
2. For not having RNR letters, CO doesn't reject, till you get your RNR, please get your meds and upload the result which can increase your chance to direct grant since you already have offer letters and other supporting documents uploaded (I assume so).

Hope this helps.


----------



## hardi

kvirlive said:


> 1. Avg time to CO allocation is 10-15 days.
> 2. For not having RNR letters, CO doesn't reject, till you get your RNR, please get your meds and upload the result which can increase your chance to direct grant since you already have offer letters and other supporting documents uploaded (I assume so).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks kvirlive for the info.

Well I am trying to get all the docs. over the fence, however I have my own circumstances to deal with. 

Lets hope for the best.

Thanks
Regards
Hardi


----------



## vikaschandra

NP101 said:


> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help in selecting Visa Type.
> 
> I am planning to apply for subclass 189 with software engineer (261313).
> 
> Points for Subclass 189=65
> 
> Though my doubt is, should I opt for state sponsorship visa as well, for NSW, subclass 190, that will add another 5 points to my application.
> 
> And how this process works.
> 
> Any help or pointer in this case will be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


have two seperate eoi - one for 189 and one for 190

process is like 

1.Finalising an occupation which matches your skills and is available on migration list of Australia

2. Documents preparation

3. Skill Assessment || English Test

4. EOI

5. Invite

6. Visa Application - Payment of visa fees

7. Documents upload along with Police clearance certificate

8. Medicals

9. Wait

10. some more wait

11. Visa Grant notification

12. Winding up things in home country & saving funds for future

13. Planning the permanent move

14. Flight to Australia

15. Cracking a Job in Australia

16. Getting settled


----------



## sultan_azam

amit85 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had lodged my visa application (ANZSCO 261313) on 24th-March through my agent. My application also needed US PCC for me and my wife, for which I sent a request to FBI in Dec 2016. Although FBI sent the PCCs twice (1st to my India address and second to a US address), I never received the PCC (not sure what's wrong).
> On 4-Apr, CO requested US PCCs for me and spouse along with Form-80. I waited until today to see if I receive the PCCs sent by FBI by any chance. Since the 28 days response period is about to be over, my agent told me that we'll need to request the CO for more time.
> 
> I wanted your opinion on the following:
> 1. Does requesting for more time delay the grant process (other than the time taken in obtaining the US PCC?)
> 2. I am thinking about using the expedited service by JK consultancy (Fingerprint Services FBI Canada Delhi, Mumbai, Hyderabad, Kolkata, Ahmedabad, Bengaluru) where they claim they can get the US PCC within 10 working days (the normal process usually takes 16-20 weeks). They however charge about INR 16,000 (AUD 330) per application. Does anyone have any experience with this service? What are your suggestions on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. requesting for more time - how exactly you plan to do that ??? it wont affect visa processing except the time taken to get fbi pcc
2. if any such thing (expediting us pcc) then go for it, though i am not aware of that


----------



## newtooaustralia

Nmonga32 said:


> Anyone applied for 189 visa under job title: electrical engineer? I have applied for mine on 9 Feb and have received two CO contacts from Brisbane (in Feb and Mar) with 60 points. I know its a borderline case but there are very few applicants for electrical engineer and the invite ceiling is hardly ever touched for this job code.


I have same job code with 60 points. I apllied on 1-1-2017, received immi commence email on 23-jan-17 and no doc was asked. Employment verification carried out on 13-march. Waiting for grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Shanmuga31 said:


> i remember we enter our passport details in EOI under personal information


details like country of passport etc but do we enter passport number ?? as far as i remember we dont


----------



## sultan_azam

hardi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have uploaded all necessary documents (PCC & Medical pending). However, regarding reference letter, I have requested my previous two employers to furnish me letter stating my 'roles and responsibilities'. Meanwhile, I have uploaded offer letter, payslips, experience letters of the same.
> 
> My query is
> 
> 1) since I have lodged my Visa on 17th April, approximately whats average time does it take to allocate the CO ?
> 
> 2) I am trying to obtain the reference letter at the earliest from my past two employers? What if the CO meanwhile review the case and doesn't find 'rnr' letters?? I guess he will ask for the same and won't straight away reject.
> 
> Wanted to confirm the above.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


1. Co allocation - max i remember is 28 days, average could be between 2-3 weeks
2. yes, DIBP will surely ask for reference letters in case you are claiming experience points for those past 2 companies, straight away rejection wont happen


----------



## pkk0574

Hello all

While lodging the visa, is it mandatory to mention national identity document? Can passport be considered as national identity document?

Also I work and stay out of India for more than 10 years now. I visit India annually for vacation. What should we answer for the question - Previous countries of residence? Should we say yes and mention India as previous country of residence?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

pkk0574 said:


> Hello all
> 
> While lodging the visa, is it mandatory to mention national identity document? Can passport be considered as national identity document?
> 
> Also I work and stay out of India for more than 10 years now. I visit India annually for vacation. What should we answer for the question - Previous countries of residence? Should we say yes and mention India as previous country of residence?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I did was

1.) National ID - NO
Additional ID - PAN, DL, aadhaar

2.) Yes, mention addresses of India in previous countries of residence - no harm in giving as precise info as you can. I did the same, provided all the addresses where I stayed, incl india


----------



## Narasimharajn

[plz share timely new along with the total points.
QUOTE=sultan_azam;12375737]


kaushik_91 said:


> My Visa application for 189 visa and Anzsco 261313 was lodged today.Fingers crossed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


good luck mate[/QUOTE]


----------



## NP101

hasansins said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man!
> 
> I am from GSM Brisbane to waiting since Feb 20. See my signature. It gives me hope when I see GSM Brisbane granting visas!
Click to expand...

Mine was Adelaide mate


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

sultan_azam said:


> have two seperate eoi - one for 189 and one for 190
> 
> process is like
> 
> 1.Finalising an occupation which matches your skills and is available on migration list of Australia
> 
> 2. Documents preparation
> 
> 3. Skill Assessment || English Test
> 
> 4. EOI
> 
> 5. Invite
> 
> 6. Visa Application - Payment of visa fees
> 
> 7. Documents upload along with Police clearance certificate
> 
> 8. Medicals
> 
> 9. Wait
> 
> 10. some more wait
> 
> 11. Visa Grant notification
> 
> 12. Winding up things in home country & saving funds for future
> 
> 13. Planning the permanent move
> 
> 14. Flight to Australia
> 
> 15. Cracking a Job in Australia
> 
> 16. Getting settled


So sultam, I also had the same question. So what u are sayin is that i can file two eoi at the the same time? 
If i get 65, then am i able to file a 190? 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

sanjeevneo said:


> Quick question: onshore applicant.
> 
> Do we need xth xii marksheet and certificate for acs or for 189?
> 
> What if we dont have the certificate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This ^

And what will be my country of residence during eoi/visa? Cuz i have been in aus for 5 years now.


----------



## desiaussie

Received the grant today, approved by Sarah Jane,GSM- Adelaide.


----------



## desiaussie

was shocked to see the grant email today on a Saturday....thought they aren't working on saturdays


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

desiaussie said:


> was shocked to see the grant email today on a Saturday....thought they aren't working on saturdays


Dude can you please share your timeline?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Dude can you please share your timeline?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO Code: 261313
ACS Documents Submitted:- 18th Jan 2017
ACS Positive Assessment:- 31st Jan 2017
PTE-A (L:69/R:82/S:70/W:84):- 20 Feb 2017
NSW 190 EOI Created:- 23 Feb 2017
NSW Invitation to Apply:- 06 March 2017
Documents Submitted for NSW:- 17 March 2017
189 ITA:- 29 March 2017
190 NSW Approved:- 03 April 2017
189 Visa Applied:- 12 April 2017 (All documents frontloaded)
Direct Grant by Adelaide GSM:- 22 April 2017


----------



## namitc

sultan_azam said:


> color scan are good enough


Thanks!
Also, I have all the payslips for my past 6 years of work experience (for which I am claiming points). Should I create one big pdf file of those (approx 76 payslips) and upload?

Thanks.


----------



## desiaussie

namitc said:


> Thanks!
> Also, I have all the payslips for my past 6 years of work experience (for which I am claiming points). Should I create one big pdf file of those (approx 76 payslips) and upload?
> 
> Thanks.


Divide them year wise, as 76 pages in a single pdf file will result in heavy file size and w have a limitation of 5 MB while uploading documents for visa.


----------



## niraj162

*Do I need to do ACS again?*

Hello All,

I have filed my EOI on 11/03/2017. On 18/04/2017, I completed 1 year in Australia due to which my points got updated automatically to 65 (60 + 5). As per advise by few, I had done my ACS again to show my 1 year of Aussie exp. Do I need to update my EOI with new ACS? Also, was an ACS required the second time?


----------



## niraj162

namitc said:


> Thanks!
> Also, I have all the payslips for my past 6 years of work experience (for which I am claiming points). Should I create one big pdf file of those (approx 76 payslips) and upload?
> 
> Thanks.


Are you asked to provide payslips of 6 years?


----------



## desiaussie

niraj162 said:


> Are you asked to provide payslips of 6 years?


Its good to provide as many documents to establish the points you are claiming for........more the merrier


----------



## faizi205

Dear I applied for 189 visa on 29 Aug 2016. On 05 Sept Australian Embassy called HR of my workplace to confirm employment related documents. First CO contact happened on 06 Sept for Medicals and PCC, I uploaded them on 21 Sept. After that second CO contact happened on 12 Nov 2016 asking my resume. I uploaded it on 15 Nov 2016. After this there is complete silence and status is Assessment in Progress. I am deeply worried about this scenario and recent negative developments about abolishing 457 visa and refunding of existing applicants is only increasing to my overwhelming worries about the outcome of my application. 
Can any body give me some advice about how to speed up my application and is there any danger to 189 skilled visas in the near future?


----------



## namitc

niraj162 said:


> Are you asked to provide payslips of 6 years?


No. But shouldn't I upload all anyway?


----------



## pkk0574

Phattu_tota said:


> What I did was
> 
> 1.) National ID - NO
> Additional ID - PAN, DL, aadhaar
> 
> 2.) Yes, mention addresses of India in previous countries of residence - no harm in giving as precise info as you can. I did the same, provided all the addresses where I stayed, incl india




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaidya99

Hi, i read some advantages of filing visa before july 1 2018 in the forum, can anyone tell what are the Advantages?
Also what date they will consider as applied date?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

vaidya99 said:


> Hi, i read some advantages of filing visa before july 1 2018 in the forum, can anyone tell what are the Advantages?
> Also what date they will consider as applied date?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The invitations are issued on first come first serve basis


----------



## zaback21

vaidya99 said:


> Hi, i read some advantages of filing visa before july 1 2018 in the forum, can anyone tell what are the Advantages?
> Also what date they will consider as applied date?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I can't think of any advantages applying so late next year. The best time is now. Unless you mean getting invited before July 2017.

I am not sure how you can apply next year, it depends on your invite and other situations.


----------



## vaidya99

zaback21 said:


> I can't think of any advantages applying so late next year. The best time is now. Unless you mean getting invited before July 2017.
> 
> I am not sure how you can apply next year, it depends on your invite and other situations.


Sorry i mean july 2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

vaidya99 said:


> Sorry i mean july 2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The best time is now


----------



## lizamarie26

For those who got their grants, is there a specific time of the day they are giving, like in the morning or it can be any time of the day?


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi Guys,

Anyone has done the Singapore Police COC or taken fingerprints using the below service. ??

Police clearance certificate Singapore.

If yes, please share me your experience/review about them ?.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## taylorman

faizi205 said:


> Dear I applied for 189 visa on 29 Aug 2016. On 05 Sept Australian Embassy called HR of my workplace to confirm employment related documents. First CO contact happened on 06 Sept for Medicals and PCC, I uploaded them on 21 Sept. After that second CO contact happened on 12 Nov 2016 asking my resume. I uploaded it on 15 Nov 2016. After this there is complete silence and status is Assessment in Progress. I am deeply worried about this scenario and recent negative developments about abolishing 457 visa and refunding of existing applicants is only increasing to my overwhelming worries about the outcome of my application.
> Can any body give me some advice about how to speed up my application and is there any danger to 189 skilled visas in the near future?


Hi Faizi205,
What do you mean by refund to existing applicants? Do you have a news article to back it up? I don't think this covers SC189 visas. 

Even I lodged in Sept 2016 and after 20th Oct, there has been complete silence from the CO.


----------



## Narasimharajn

You are damn lucky to get both visas 190 & 189.
So is it possible to apply and process both visas?
Also what about visa charges...
I hope it's just once u APIs for both not twice (one for 189 & other for 190).


desiaussie said:


> BharatSAPBASIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude can you please share your timeline?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS Documents Submitted:- 18th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive Assessment:- 31st Jan 2017
> PTE-A (L:69/R:82/S:70/W:84):- 20 Feb 2017
> NSW 190 EOI Created:- 23 Feb 2017
> NSW Invitation to Apply:- 06 March 2017
> Documents Submitted for NSW:- 17 March 2017
> 189 ITA:- 29 March 2017
> 190 NSW Approved:- 03 April 2017
> 189 Visa Applied:- 12 April 2017 (All documents frontloaded)
> Direct Grant by Adelaide GSM:- 22 April 2017
Click to expand...


----------



## jazz25

sultan_azam said:


> 1. requesting for more time - how exactly you plan to do that ??? it wont affect visa processing except the time taken to get fbi pcc
> 2. if any such thing (expediting us pcc) then go for it, though i am not aware of that


Thank you for responding.
1. I believe it would be by sending an e-mail request to the CO - My agent told that we'll need to contact DIBP and request them for more time.
2. Expedited process is available through FBI approved channelers. But per FBI, this facility is available for US permanent residents. I'm not a US permanent resident, but when I checked with JK Consultancy, they are offering this service to everyone. I believe they have a tie up with FBI approved channeler, who then send the requests on our behalf. I'm kind of in dilemma if it would be right to avail this service or not.


----------



## desiaussie

Narasimharajn said:


> You are damn lucky to get both visas 190 & 189.
> So is it possible to apply and process both visas?
> Also what about visa charges...
> I hope it's just once u APIs for both not twice (one for 189 & other for 190).


There was a doubt in my mind about my australian education as i did it way back in 1999. I was not sure, whether i can claim its points or not as the course was no longer offered by the college and was not listed in CRICOS.

So i applied for 190 NSW, deposited the fees and after submitting some documents from college, i was granted the invitation.

After that i received, 189 invite on 29th March, so i applied for 189 instead of 190 and withdrew my application from 190.

I applied on 12th and received the grant on 22nd April.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Congrats dude...Please share the total points ? Is it for software Engineer(261313).
Plz share timelines


desiaussie said:


> Narasimharajn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are damn lucky to get both visas 190 & 189.
> So is it possible to apply and process both visas?
> Also what about visa charges...
> I hope it's just once u APIs for both not twice (one for 189 & other for 190).
> 
> 
> 
> There was a doubt in my mind about my australian education as i did it way back in 1999. I was not sure, whether i can claim its points or not as the course was no longer offered by the college and was not listed in CRICOS.
> 
> So i applied for 190 NSW, deposited the fees and after submitting some documents from college, i was granted the invitation.
> 
> After that i received, 189 invite on 29th March, so i applied for 189 instead of 190 and withdrew my application from 190.
> 
> I applied on 12th and received the grant on 22nd April.
Click to expand...


----------



## ravi1913

How much time it will take to see the update in ImmiAccount after doing medicals? experts pls advise

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Received Grant for me and Family yesterday. 21st April.. Thank to all my friends here... All who are waiting i pray that you also receive the Grants quickly.. Hopefully you will...

Time line is below
Applied 30 Jan 17
Co contact 15 Feb
Replied 28 Feb
Grant 21st April
IED 16 feb 18


----------



## desiaussie

Narasimharajn said:


> Congrats dude...Please share the total points ? Is it for software Engineer(261313).
> Plz share timelines


Yes, i applied under software engineer. The timelines are in my signature.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

desiaussie said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS Documents Submitted:- 18th Jan 2017
> ACS Positive Assessment:- 31st Jan 2017
> PTE-A (L:69/R:82/S:70/W:84):- 20 Feb 2017
> NSW 190 EOI Created:- 23 Feb 2017
> NSW Invitation to Apply:- 06 March 2017
> Documents Submitted for NSW:- 17 March 2017
> 189 ITA:- 29 March 2017
> 190 NSW Approved:- 03 April 2017
> 189 Visa Applied:- 12 April 2017 (All documents frontloaded)
> Direct Grant by Adelaide GSM:- 22 April 2017


Congrats... I see you received both 189 and 190 ITA.

When did you submit 189 EOI, isn't mentioned in the signature ?

Or did you have 1 EOI for both 189 and 190. Please advise

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

rahagarw said:


> Congrats... I see you received both 189 and 190 ITA.
> 
> When did you submit 189 EOI, isn't mentioned in the signature ?
> 
> Or did you have 1 EOI for both 189 and 190. Please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


EOI for 189 was submitted on 22 Feb 2017, a day before NSW EOI


----------



## m.umairali

newtooaustralia said:


> Nmonga32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone applied for 189 visa under job title: electrical engineer? I have applied for mine on 9 Feb and have received two CO contacts from Brisbane (in Feb and Mar) with 60 points. I know its a borderline case but there are very few applicants for electrical engineer and the invite ceiling is hardly ever touched for this job code.
> 
> 
> 
> I have same job code with 60 points. I apllied on 1-1-2017, received immi commence email on 23-jan-17 and no doc was asked. Employment verification carried out on 13-march. Waiting for grant
Click to expand...

Dear

Finally what did u do in your case. Put application on hold until delivery or go on with it for existing applicants.

I am also in same situation and need senior's advice.

Appreciate ur response.

Regards


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi, I have a question regarding my ACS. I have got ACS on Aug 2016. I was working in Australia at that time. However, I have moved back to india recently. While updating my eoi, I need to update the employment history. So while adding the new employment in india, should i update it as nominated occupication (it is not present in ACS letter)?


----------



## sabhishek982

desiaussie said:


> EOI for 189 was submitted on 22 Feb 2017, a day before NSW EOI


Congrats! What were your total points?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Received Grant for me and Family yesterday. 21st April.. Thank to all my friends here... All who are waiting i pray that you also receive the Grants quickly.. Hopefully you will...
> 
> Time line is below
> Applied 30 Jan 17
> Co contact 15 Feb
> Replied 28 Feb
> Grant 21st April
> IED 16 feb 18


Congrats brother! I was following your posts. Happy to see you got your grant!


----------



## Prantika Das

Numair16 said:


> Congrats brother! I was following your posts. Happy to see you got your grant!


Congrats can u let me know how long it took to get a case officer assigned


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Thank you brother, i am hoping you will get it very soon.



Numair16 said:


> ExpatingSinceLong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received Grant for me and Family yesterday. 21st April.. Thank to all my friends here... All who are waiting i pray that you also receive the Grants quickly.. Hopefully you will...
> 
> Time line is below
> Applied 30 Jan 17
> Co contact 15 Feb
> Replied 28 Feb
> Grant 21st April
> IED 16 feb 18
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats brother! I was following your posts. Happy to see you got your grant!
Click to expand...


----------



## desiaussie

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats! What were your total points?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


my total points were 65
Age:- 25
Education:- 10
Australian Education:- 5
PTE A:- 10
Overseas Experience:- 15


----------



## Numair16

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Thank you brother, i am hoping you will get it very soon.


Thank you  
You were concerned about employment verification, did they conduct any employment verification?


----------



## muhsoh

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Received Grant for me and Family yesterday. 21st April.. Thank to all my friends here... All who are waiting i pray that you also receive the Grants quickly.. Hopefully you will...
> 
> Time line is below
> Applied 30 Jan 17
> Co contact 15 Feb
> Replied 28 Feb
> Grant 21st April
> IED 16 feb 18


Congrats mate.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.umairali

Dear All 

I lodged 189 visa application on 11 feb 2017 and submitted medical for self wife and 3 yr child alongwith required PCC on march 20. Now we came to know of wife pregnancy.
What options do we have in hand. Can i hold my case now....
Is it mendatory to inform CO... expected delivery will be around 20 Dec 2017.
If i opt for a seperate child visa for new born after deliveri g outside australia, what will be risks involved in that.

Last week my current employer was also contacted to verify employment.

Need urgent advice.


----------



## desiaussie

m.umairali said:


> Dear All
> 
> I lodged 189 visa application on 11 feb 2017 and submitted medical for self wife and 3 yr child alongwith required PCC on march 20. Now we came to know of wife pregnancy.
> What options do we have in hand. Can i hold my case now....
> Is it mendatory to inform CO... expected delivery will be around 20 Dec 2017.
> If i opt for a seperate child visa for new born after deliveri g outside australia, what will be risks involved in that.
> 
> Last week my current employer was also contacted to verify employment.
> 
> Need urgent advice.


December is very far off.... letting the CO know might delay your grant till the time the baby is born. Hope your grant come soon and then validate your trip before delivery


----------



## joarc

*Form 80 travel history & australian contact*

Hi all,
I just lodged my application yesterday and I still have a few supplementary documents to upload and forms 80 & 1221. I was wondering if there is a cut off time for uploading documents? Surely we can't expect the CO to keep retrieving new documents uploaded for their assessment? I hope I'm not too late if I add the forms in a day or two. Appreciate any advice.

Also on form 80, 
If I list every single trip I made in the last 10 years, all my business trips and vacations would take up more than the additional page. I'm not even a frequent traveler compared to some people I know. Has anyone gotten the same problem and how did you deal with it? 

On personal contacts, I know I have many extended relatives in Australia, but the are not my direct contacts, unless I enquire through other relatives. Even so, the list wouldn't be exhaustive. So farm I managed to get details of a good friend I caught up with recently in australia, so I'll be including her. I'm wondering how critical this is, and if it's ok if just left it out altogether...

Appreciate any comments and suggestions.
Thanks very much!


----------



## cadimi

Hi mates, 
I'm filling the EOI and got 2 big issues (I have tried to find it via google and this forum, but still not sure):
1. Employer name: my company's name is over 40 characters, actually 53. How would I can fill it please?
2. Qualifications: is it able to just fill Master & Bachelor degrees, not secondary as I find no suitable option for it?
Hope to get your help soon, thank you in advance mates!


----------



## techiesuf

joarc said:


> Hi all,
> I just lodged my application yesterday and I still have a few supplementary documents to upload and forms 80 & 1221. I was wondering if there is a cut off time for uploading documents? Surely we can't expect the CO to keep retrieving new documents uploaded for their assessment? I hope I'm not too late if I add the forms in a day or two. Appreciate any advice.
> 
> Also on form 80,
> If I list every single trip I made in the last 10 years, all my business trips and vacations would take up more than the additional page. I'm not even a frequent traveler compared to some people I know. Has anyone gotten the same problem and how did you deal with it?
> 
> On personal contacts, I know I have many extended relatives in Australia, but the are not my direct contacts, unless I enquire through other relatives. Even so, the list wouldn't be exhaustive. So farm I managed to get details of a good friend I caught up with recently in australia, so I'll be including her. I'm wondering how critical this is, and if it's ok if just left it out altogether...
> 
> Appreciate any comments and suggestions.
> Thanks very much!


It will take a few days for the CO to be assigned. Just upload all documents by then. For me I uploaded documents for 2-3 days after submission. But my CO was assigned within a week I think. Earlier you finish the better otherwise CO has to come back to you which will delay the process.

If I'm not wrong you can have as many supplementary sheets as required. General principle is more data is better, so CO doesn't have to get back to you.

Give at least one reference. My personal opinion is two is better but that's just my opinion.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

joarc said:


> Hi all,
> I just lodged my application yesterday and I still have a few supplementary documents to upload and forms 80 & 1221. I was wondering if there is a cut off time for uploading documents? Surely we can't expect the CO to keep retrieving new documents uploaded for their assessment? I hope I'm not too late if I add the forms in a day or two. Appreciate any advice.
> 
> Also on form 80,
> If I list every single trip I made in the last 10 years, all my business trips and vacations would take up more than the additional page. I'm not even a frequent traveler compared to some people I know. Has anyone gotten the same problem and how did you deal with it?
> 
> On personal contacts, I know I have many extended relatives in Australia, but the are not my direct contacts, unless I enquire through other relatives. Even so, the list wouldn't be exhaustive. So farm I managed to get details of a good friend I caught up with recently in australia, so I'll be including her. I'm wondering how critical this is, and if it's ok if just left it out altogether...
> 
> Appreciate any comments and suggestions.
> Thanks very much!


With regards to your travels , try to be in line with your passport stampings as ultimately that will be a solid evidence. 

The reason I say this is because I am based in the UK and travel a lot to rest of the Europe, however not on all the trips is the passport stamped. Kinda weird it is.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

desiaussie said:


> was shocked to see the grant email today on a Saturday....thought they aren't working on saturdays




Congrats man!
Did u check ur date on visas? Did u get grant on Friday or saturday? Is it GSM adeilede?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Dear Numair
As i know they have not verified anything


Numair16 said:


> Thank you
> You were concerned about employment verification, did they conduct any employment verification?


----------



## aks80

amit85 said:


> 2. Expedited process is available through FBI approved channelers. But per FBI, this facility is available for US permanent residents. I'm not a US permanent resident, but when I checked with JK Consultancy, they are offering this service to everyone. I believe they have a tie up with FBI approved channeler, who then send the requests on our behalf. I'm kind of in dilemma if it would be right to avail this service or not.


I have been lurking for a while on this site now. Logged in just to reply.

I would advise against taking this option. Channeler service is only for US residents and citizens AFAIK and this is clearly mentioned by FBI. Even the PCC provided has a different color I am told. 

The best thing for you now is to figure out where your PCC has been misplaced - especially the US address one. In parallel, get your fingerprinting done again and this time send the US address itself in the request. 

Best of luck.


----------



## desiaussie

asad_18pk said:


> Congrats man!
> Did u check ur date on visas? Did u get grant on Friday or saturday? Is it GSM adeilede?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, double checked the dates, 22 April 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

pkk0574 said:


> Hello all
> 
> While lodging the visa, is it mandatory to mention national identity document? Can passport be considered as national identity document?
> 
> Also I work and stay out of India for more than 10 years now. I visit India annually for vacation. What should we answer for the question - Previous countries of residence? Should we say yes and mention India as previous country of residence?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not mandatory but you can provide if you have - for India i have seen applicants giving Aadhar/PAN/Voter ID as national ID, for kuwait you can give if you have something from them


i think what you have mentioned is correct regarding previous country


----------



## sultan_azam

desiaussie said:


> Received the grant today, approved by Sarah Jane,GSM- Adelaide.


congratulations mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Thanks!
> Also, I have all the payslips for my past 6 years of work experience (for which I am claiming points). Should I create one big pdf file of those (approx 76 payslips) and upload?
> 
> Thanks.


1 payslip per 4 or 6 months is enough to show continuous employment, give only those bank statement which reflect the amount credit in these salary slips


----------



## sultan_azam

niraj162 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have filed my EOI on 11/03/2017. On 18/04/2017, I completed 1 year in Australia due to which my points got updated automatically to 65 (60 + 5). As per advise by few, I had done my ACS again to show my 1 year of Aussie exp. Do I need to update my EOI with new ACS? Also, was an ACS required the second time?


when was old acs done ?? did it included the australian experience ?? i guess you have got the new acs, so now no point discussing further on this

update the eoi with new acs skill assessment number( if different from old one)


----------



## sultan_azam

faizi205 said:


> Dear I applied for 189 visa on 29 Aug 2016. On 05 Sept Australian Embassy called HR of my workplace to confirm employment related documents. First CO contact happened on 06 Sept for Medicals and PCC, I uploaded them on 21 Sept. After that second CO contact happened on 12 Nov 2016 asking my resume. I uploaded it on 15 Nov 2016. After this there is complete silence and status is Assessment in Progress. I am deeply worried about this scenario and recent negative developments about abolishing 457 visa and refunding of existing applicants is only increasing to my overwhelming worries about the outcome of my application.
> Can any body give me some advice about how to speed up my application and is there any danger to 189 skilled visas in the near future?


i cant say how much time it will take for visa processing, but i can say that there is no danger to your visa application, it may take time but you will surely get it. 

i think you will receive it soon, good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

lizamarie26 said:


> For those who got their grants, is there a specific time of the day they are giving, like in the morning or it can be any time of the day?


i have seen people reporting from as early as 5.50 AM IST to as late as 2.40 PM IST


----------



## sultan_azam

amit85 said:


> Thank you for responding.
> 1. I believe it would be by sending an e-mail request to the CO - My agent told that we'll need to contact DIBP and request them for more time.
> 2. Expedited process is available through FBI approved channelers. But per FBI, this facility is available for US permanent residents. I'm not a US permanent resident, but when I checked with JK Consultancy, they are offering this service to everyone. I believe they have a tie up with FBI approved channeler, who then send the requests on our behalf. I'm kind of in dilemma if it would be right to avail this service or not.


1. please send that email soon - for requesting more time to submit USA PCC
2. i am sure someone in forum will clear your dillemma


----------



## sultan_azam

ravi1913 said:


> How much time it will take to see the update in ImmiAccount after doing medicals? experts pls advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk



average 3-4 working days,


----------



## sultan_azam

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Received Grant for me and Family yesterday. 21st April.. Thank to all my friends here... All who are waiting i pray that you also receive the Grants quickly.. Hopefully you will...
> 
> Time line is below
> Applied 30 Jan 17
> Co contact 15 Feb
> Replied 28 Feb
> Grant 21st April
> IED 16 feb 18


congratulations.... PM me if you are a civil engineer


----------



## sultan_azam

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding my ACS. I have got ACS on Aug 2016. I was working in Australia at that time. However, I have moved back to india recently. While updating my eoi, I need to update the employment history. So while adding the new employment in india, should i update it as nominated occupication (it is not present in ACS letter)?


i think you need to do skill assessment for this new employment if you want to claim experience points from this employment.

waiting for experts to guide on this


----------



## sultan_azam

m.umairali said:


> Dear All
> 
> I lodged 189 visa application on 11 feb 2017 and submitted medical for self wife and 3 yr child alongwith required PCC on march 20. Now we came to know of wife pregnancy.
> What options do we have in hand. Can i hold my case now....
> Is it mendatory to inform CO... expected delivery will be around 20 Dec 2017.
> If i opt for a seperate child visa for new born after deliveri g outside australia, what will be risks involved in that.
> 
> Last week my current employer was also contacted to verify employment.
> 
> Need urgent advice.


1. it is not mandatory but it will be better if you keep them updated regarding this change in circumstances
2. you have two paths, either keep mum and wait for grant, if granted early then you can plan to deliver the baby in Australia 

or else inform them and request to put the case on hold until baby is delivered, 
after delivery they will add baby to your PR application and entire family will get visa at once so that you won't have to apply child visa for baby afterwards, no fee will be charged if they include baby in your PR visa application

3. there are no risks in applying child visa but cost is 2370 AUD and a good amount of time

choice is yours, consider each aspect and then decide, your employment verification is done, may be they grant you soon(2-3 months from now)

both options seems good to me - 
a) getting grant - delivering baby in australia - it will help if you got friends/relatives there
b) requesting them to put case on hold until baby delivery in home country(outside australia) and adding baby to PR application


----------



## sultan_azam

joarc said:


> Hi all,
> I just lodged my application yesterday and I still have a few supplementary documents to upload and forms 80 & 1221. I was wondering if there is a cut off time for uploading documents? Surely we can't expect the CO to keep retrieving new documents uploaded for their assessment? I hope I'm not too late if I add the forms in a day or two. Appreciate any advice.
> 
> Also on form 80,
> If I list every single trip I made in the last 10 years, all my business trips and vacations would take up more than the additional page. I'm not even a frequent traveler compared to some people I know. Has anyone gotten the same problem and how did you deal with it?
> 
> On personal contacts, I know I have many extended relatives in Australia, but the are not my direct contacts, unless I enquire through other relatives. Even so, the list wouldn't be exhaustive. So farm I managed to get details of a good friend I caught up with recently in australia, so I'll be including her. I'm wondering how critical this is, and if it's ok if just left it out altogether...
> 
> Appreciate any comments and suggestions.
> Thanks very much!


extract that additional page from original pdf and add 1 more additional page to original pdf and write as much as you like

i have some acquaintances in Australia but i avoided mentioning them in form 80 etc because the relation was in primitive stage at the time of visa application


----------



## sultan_azam

cadimi said:


> Hi mates,
> I'm filling the EOI and got 2 big issues (I have tried to find it via google and this forum, but still not sure):
> 1. Employer name: my company's name is over 40 characters, actually 53. How would I can fill it please?
> 2. Qualifications: is it able to just fill Master & Bachelor degrees, not secondary as I find no suitable option for it?
> Hope to get your help soon, thank you in advance mates!


1. cant you put abbreviations like Ltd for Limited and so on ??

2. secondary ??? will you get any points if you mention about secondary ???

just mention master and bachelor if you arent getting any point for secondary...


----------



## namitc

Hello friends,

I am filling out form 1221 for my application. Should we fill out this form electronically or do we have to take a print out and fill it out with pen? If electronically is fine, then how do we sign the form?

Also, question 24 of the form asks for detailed job description. But the space for it is too less for it. How do we tackle that?

Thanks.


----------



## desiaussie

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am filling out form 1221 for my application. Should we fill out this form electronically or do we have to take a print out and fill it out with pen? If electronically is fine, then how do we sign the form?
> 
> Also, question 24 of the form asks for detailed job description. But the space for it is too less for it. How do we tackle that?
> 
> Thanks.


either way is fine.
a) take print of the form, fill it and scan it back. reduce the size under 5 MB and upload it

b) Take the print of signature page only, sign it, scan it and replace it with the original page in the form.

c) Scan your signature and import it in the signature panel of the form.


----------



## mctowel

Do they issue grants during the weekend?


----------



## pkk0574

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am filling out form 1221 for my application. Should we fill out this form electronically or do we have to take a print out and fill it out with pen? If electronically is fine, then how do we sign the form?
> 
> Also, question 24 of the form asks for detailed job description. But the space for it is too less for it. How do we tackle that?
> 
> Thanks.


-
Its up to you whether you fill manually or electronically, as both are acceptable. In job description just write keywords of main tasks & upload your resume so they can apprehend your job roles.


----------



## desiaussie

mctowel said:


> Do they issue grants during the weekend?


i received mine on saturday...i think, they approved it on friday and the email was queued to be sent next day.


----------



## Rvarghese

*ICT Business Analyst for 180 visa*

Hello there,

I would like to know the processing/wait time for receiving invitation for ICT Business Analyst (261111), if I submit EOI by this week for 189 visa?

My pointers for 189 visa : 70 points
Age : 25 points
Education : 15 points
English score : 20 points
Experience : 10 points

Also do you suggest I submit for 190 NSW too with 75points?

Appreciate inputs from experienced members.


Regards,
Roy


----------



## manpan18

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding my ACS. I have got ACS on Aug 2016. I was working in Australia at that time. However, I have moved back to india recently. While updating my eoi, I need to update the employment history. So while adding the new employment in india, should i update it as nominated occupication (it is not present in ACS letter)?


You can mention the new employment. Just don't claim points for it as it has not been assessed by ACS.


----------



## Gagz

mctowel said:


> Do they issue grants during the weekend?


bro... when did you lodge your visa?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

sultan_azam said:


> average 3-4 working days,


Oki Thanks Sultan  

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hi guys, if the skill list update after july 2017, is better to apply after that date? So that you'll be on top of the Q? 

And which date considered to be the application date? Is that the date we apply for ACS?? 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Gagz said:


> bro... when did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lodged on the 13th


----------



## desiaussie

Rvarghese said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I would like to know the processing/wait time for receiving invitation for ICT Business Analyst (261111), if I submit EOI by this week for 189 visa?
> 
> My pointers for 189 visa : 70 points
> Age : 25 points
> Education : 15 points
> English score : 20 points
> Experience : 10 points
> 
> Also do you suggest I submit for 190 NSW too with 75points?
> 
> Appreciate inputs from experienced members.
> 
> &
> Regards,
> Roy


You can get invitation for 189 as soon as DIBP starts inviting in July, 75 points is good enough score to invite you for the next upcoming invitation round, but don't know when they gonna invite.

You can file your EOI in both 189 & 190 category.


----------



## Rvarghese

desiaussie said:


> You can get invitation for 189 as soon as DIBP starts inviting in July, 75 points is good enough score to invite you for the next upcoming invitation round, but don't know when they gonna invite.
> 
> 
> 
> You can file your EOI in both 189 & 190 category.




Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese

desiaussie said:


> You can get invitation for 189 as soon as DIBP starts inviting in July, 75 points is good enough score to invite you for the next upcoming invitation round, but don't know when they gonna invite.
> 
> 
> 
> You can file your EOI in both 189 & 190 category.





190 NSW - I can even file now, right ?
Is it worth waiting for 189 till it opens up again in July ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> 190 NSW - I can even file now, right ?
> Is it worth waiting for 189 till it opens up again in July ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat. 70 score 261111.

I filed 189 EOI on 11th April 2017.
Hopefully we will get the invite in July when the quota resets. The last round closed on 70 score.

Yes you can fill 190 NSW as well but not sure when you would get the invite. Haven't really seen anyone get it offlate, no mention on expat forum atleast



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese

rahagarw said:


> I am in the same boat. 70 score 261111.
> 
> I filed 189 EOI on 11th April 2017.
> Hopefully we will get the invite in July when the quota resets. The last round closed on 70 score.
> 
> Yes you can fill 190 NSW as well but not sure when you would get the invite. Haven't really seen anyone get it offlate, no mention on expat forum atleast
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Thanks.

Do you know how much time it would take to receive the invitation once it opens up again in July ? Just to get an idea.

And what would be the next steps and timeframe.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## desiaussie

Rvarghese said:


> 190 NSW - I can even file now, right ?
> Is it worth waiting for 189 till it opens up again in July ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can file both now, its the best time to file.

As the invitations are issued on first come first serve basis


----------



## Rvarghese

desiaussie said:


> You can file both now, its the best time to file.
> 
> 
> 
> As the invitations are issued on first come first serve basis




Thanks and what timeframe we can look forward to get the invitation ?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know how much time it would take to receive the invitation once it opens up again in July ? Just to get an idea.
> 
> And what would be the next steps and timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well going by the trend 5th July 2017 should be the day when next skill select round should happen. With 70 score we should get it on 5th July as last round (29th March) when the quote reached its cap closed on 70, worse case 2nd round of July which might happen on 19th (Skill select happens fortnightly on a wednesday)

If rules / process change then the above might be impacted.
The occupation may get revised before July 2017, so far 261111 hasn't been flagged for removal so I dont see that threat atleast.

Once you get the ITA (Invitation to apply) you will have to complete and upload all the documents. Ensure you complete your PCC and medicals timely. 

IED (Initial Entry Date- last date before which you have to mandatorily make an entry to Aus to validate your PR) is usually a year after when PCC and medicals is done. So time it accordingly.

Its always good to upload all your docs before the first CO contact happens, that way your chances of direct grant increase.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## techiesuf

Rvarghese said:


> 190 NSW - I can even file now, right ?
> Is it worth waiting for 189 till it opens up again in July ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From what I have heard from other people:

July/August is a good time to search for jobs as it will be start of the new financial year.

If you can apply for 190 and are confident that your application will be complete (PCC/Medicals/All documents) and a direct grant is possible. Then it is still possible for you to land up in July and look for the job during the peak time.

If you wait for 189 till July then by the time you finish application and a grant comes you are looking around September to land in Australia. Q4 is not the best time to be looking for a job. The next best time period would be Feb/Mar (after the holiday season).

So you'll have to take a call on when you want to move here and how good your current documentation is.

Do note that jobs will always be available throughout the year. Just talking about the peak periods.


----------



## Rvarghese

rahagarw said:


> Well going by the trend 5th July 2017 should be the day when next skill select round should happen. With 70 score we should get it on 5th July as last round (29th March) when the quote reached its cap closed on 70, worse case 2nd round of July which might happen on 19th (Skill select happens fortnightly on a wednesday)
> 
> If rules / process change then the above might be impacted.
> The occupation may get revised before July 2017, so far 261111 hasn't been flagged for removal so I dont see that threat atleast.
> 
> Once you get the ITA (Invitation to apply) you will have to complete and upload all the documents. Ensure you complete your PCC and medicals timely.
> 
> IED (Initial Entry Date- last date before which you have to mandatorily make an entry to Aus to validate your PR) is usually a year after when PCC and medicals is done. So time it accordingly.
> 
> Its always good to upload all your docs before the first CO contact happens, that way your chances of direct grant increase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot. Do you have the list documentation that we need to be ready with ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese

techiesuf said:


> From what I have heard from other people:
> 
> 
> 
> July/August is a good time to search for jobs as it will be start of the new financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can apply for 190 and are confident that your application will be complete (PCC/Medicals/All documents) and a direct grant is possible. Then it is still possible for you to land up in July and look for the job during the peak time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wait for 189 till July then by the time you finish application and a grant comes you are looking around September to land in Australia. Q4 is not the best time to be looking for a job. The next best time period would be Feb/Mar (after the holiday season).
> 
> 
> 
> So you'll have to take a call on when you want to move here and how good your current documentation is.
> 
> 
> 
> Do note that jobs will always be available throughout the year. Just talking about the peak periods.





Thanks for the good info.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> Thanks a lot. Do you have the list documentation that we need to be ready with ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not yet. However you should ifind it in one of the threads here or Aus gov site.

I know for sure that documents submitted can be color scans of originals and attestation isnt mandatory for that.

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> 190 NSW - I can even file now, right ?
> Is it worth waiting for 189 till it opens up again in July ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you do file the 190 NSW and get an invite before July 2017 please let us know here, will help a lot of other users.

I am also dicey about filing 190 NSW.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese

rahagarw said:


> If you do file the 190 NSW and get an invite before July 2017 please let us know here, will help a lot of other users.
> 
> I am also dicey about filing 190 NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Sure I will. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> Thanks a lot. Do you have the list documentation that we need to be ready with ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems like a good starting point

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rvarghese said:


> Sure I will.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


See these links, entire process explained in simple words, cant get any more simpler IMHO.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=12199057

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prantika Das

Hi I have a 457 visa as ICT system test analyst but got positive ACS for software engineer and applied 189 for same and lodged visa can dere be any issue in getting a grant?I do have statutory declaration from mngr mentioning by job duties which corresponds to software engineer

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvarghese

rahagarw said:


> See these links, entire process explained in simple words, cant get any more simpler IMHO.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=12199057
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Very useful, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mctowel said:


> Do they issue grants during the weekend?


i dont think they issue grant on Sunday


----------



## sultan_azam

Rvarghese said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I would like to know the processing/wait time for receiving invitation for ICT Business Analyst (261111), if I submit EOI by this week for 189 visa?
> 
> My pointers for 189 visa : 70 points
> Age : 25 points
> Education : 15 points
> English score : 20 points
> Experience : 10 points
> 
> Also do you suggest I submit for 190 NSW too with 75points?
> 
> Appreciate inputs from experienced members.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Roy


i think you will get invite in July end or so

after that you have 60 days to file visa application and document upload after that

visa processing could be anything between 4-5 months on average, though some receive it within 10 days also


----------



## sharat47

Hello guys i just have a question regarding national identity document. Can aadhaar card be attached or is it not considered a national identity document? I have already filled the 'My health declarations' form saying I have no nation id so if I mention aadhaar in the form 80, wouldn't it contradict?


----------



## sultan_azam

sharat47 said:


> Hello guys i just have a question regarding national identity document. Can aadhaar card be attached or is it not considered a national identity document? I have already filled the 'My health declarations' form saying I have no nation id so if I mention aadhaar in the form 80, wouldn't it contradict?


better to not mention any national ID


----------



## Prantika Das

sultan_azam said:


> better to not mention any national ID


Yes it will contradict my migration agent asked to put no as national identity, hope that helps

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47

Prantika Das said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> better to not mention any national ID
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will contradict my migration agent asked to put no as national identity, hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My migration agent is telling me to include everything even though I said no in my health declarations. Maybe my agent isn't aware of what Aadhaar card is.


----------



## rockycres

Guys.. have a question regarding acs skill assessment.. i got my acs assessment done 2 years ago.. now i need to apply for acs again since my Australian experience has increased. I will claiming additional 5 points for it.. now do i need to submit all of my documents which i uploaded last time including degree, prev company letters etc.. ? Or is there a way to quote my previous acs assessment so that i upload only doc related to my current employment.. please assist..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hi guys imgonna start with acs in two days and it'd be a great help if someone belongs to 261313 (software engineer) could share description &its format for a reference so that i can draft the same for mine?? With the job duties matching ACS criteria? 

I'm guessing it'd be common format for all 261313 profiles since it should match their criteria. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Hello friends,

I have lodged my 189 visa yesterday. I did my medicals a week earlier. I am planning to upload my documents by tomorrow. I have got all my documents, except my wife's India PCC. I was planning for front loading of documents, but I don't think it will be possible now just because of the pending PCC and I have time only till 30th April for applying the visa.

Now in case I receive the PCC in the coming days, can I upload further documents if CO is not allocated or do I have to wait for CO allocation and his/her response to provide the document?

Also how do I know that a CO has been allocated?

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

desiaussie said:


> either way is fine.
> a) take print of the form, fill it and scan it back. reduce the size under 5 MB and upload it
> 
> b) Take the print of signature page only, sign it, scan it and replace it with the original page in the form.
> 
> c) Scan your signature and import it in the signature panel of the form.


Thanks Man!

Another quick question: In form 80, question 46 asks "Are there any other family members included in the visa application?". In the previous question they already took details of partner and child migrating with me. Do I have to again mention there details in question 46 now?

Thanks.


----------



## taylorman

pkk0574 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa yesterday. I did my medicals a week earlier. I am planning to upload my documents by tomorrow. I have got all my documents, except my wife's India PCC. I was planning for front loading of documents, but I don't think it will be possible now just because of the pending PCC and I have time only till 30th April for applying the visa.
> 
> Now in case I receive the PCC in the coming days, can I upload further documents if CO is not allocated or do I have to wait for CO allocation and his/her response to provide the document?
> 
> Also how do I know that a CO has been allocated?
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you upload the PCC whenever it comes because the CO will ask for it for sure. You will know if a CO is allocated when you receive an email from him/ her that he has started assessing your application along with a data request for more documents (if necessary. this may include the PCC). If the CO is not allocated yet, go ahead and upload the PCC when you get it. If the CO is allocated, he will tell you what docs he needs.

If you upload all the documents (including the PCC) before CO gets allocated and your case is a no-brainer, you might get a direct grant which is the best thing since sliced bread, i tell you!!

Otherwise, you may have to wait many months for the grant (like me):rain:


----------



## Erkailey

Hi friends 
I have lodged for 189 and done with medicals , my two months sons medical status showing 
Health assesed , wait for further advice from department. 

Can anybody help


----------



## sharmison

NP101 said:


> Thanks to my LORD
> granted just a few minutes ago
> Thanks everyone and good luck
> 
> Visa lodged 3rd feb
> Co contacted after 3 weeks asked for a doc
> Granted today


Congrats


----------



## sharmison

amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


Congratulations :rockon:


----------



## andreyx108b

Erkailey said:


> Hi friends
> I have lodged for 189 and done with medicals , my two months sons medical status showing
> Health assesed , wait for further advice from department.
> 
> Can anybody help




Wait few more days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

taylorman said:


> I suggest you upload the PCC whenever it comes because the CO will ask for it for sure. You will know if a CO is allocated when you receive an email from him/ her that he has started assessing your application along with a data request for more documents (if necessary. this may include the PCC). If the CO is not allocated yet, go ahead and upload the PCC when you get it. If the CO is allocated, he will tell you what docs he needs.
> 
> If you upload all the documents (including the PCC) before CO gets allocated and your case is a no-brainer, you might get a direct grant which is the best thing since sliced bread, i tell you!!
> 
> Otherwise, you may have to wait many months for the grant (like me):rain:




Thanks...hope you get your grant soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erkailey

Will case officer ask for any declaration


----------



## sharmison

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone has done the Singapore Police COC or taken fingerprints using the below service. ??
> 
> Police clearance certificate Singapore.
> 
> If yes, please share me your experience/review about them ?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


yes I have done that.
have done the CoC and also have got my finger print taken for US PCC.

Let me know your questions and I will try to answer those.


----------



## desiaussie

pkk0574 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa yesterday. I did my medicals a week earlier. I am planning to upload my documents by tomorrow. I have got all my documents, except my wife's India PCC. I was planning for front loading of documents, but I don't think it will be possible now just because of the pending PCC and I have time only till 30th April for applying the visa.
> 
> Now in case I receive the PCC in the coming days, can I upload further documents if CO is not allocated or do I have to wait for CO allocation and his/her response to provide the document?
> 
> Also how do I know that a CO has been allocated?
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It'll stay as recieved until your CO asks for something or you are given a direct grant.

have you uploaded form 80, 1221,PCC and medicals. If yes, you could get a direct grant within 7-10 days.


----------



## marz56

*Certifying employee reference*

Hi Guys

I need some clarification on following please. 

1. I have 1 work experience letter from the employer who is in Sri Lanka
2. I then moved to UK and have 2 work experience letters from my previous employers in the UK 
3. Currently Im in Sri lanka 

Questions:
1. Do i certify the COPY of the reference letter from a lawyer ? as in the example letter from ACS it just says "True Copy" so just wondering where can i get this certified from? 
2. should the UK reference letters be certified by UK solicitor or basically should it be certified by someone in the UK or can i get it certified in Sri Lanka? 

thank you for your time!


----------



## sharat47

Are the documents for both 189 and 190 the same? Is only the bio-page of the passport required to be attached or the address page as well?


----------



## prashant_wase

Am I in big trouble, I lodged my visa on 30th March got invited in February (1st Feb) in category 263111 with 70 points (189) and 75 (190) got receipt too. I have every document with me ready Australian PCC, INDIAN PCC, WORK EXPERIENCE, pte, everything every form including 80 and 1221 

After say 9-10 days, DIBP reverses all my amount into my account all primary applicants fees and secondary applicant's fees is back. What happened actually is not explained yet, what should I do, I am not able to upload my documents...Under what circumstances DIBP refunds all the money back.... I haven't received any mail regarding my refund yet.... What should I do? What are my chances to apply again or am I eligible to get an invite again in 263111...but the ceiling is closed, can I get 190 invite? What should I do? 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi Sharmison,

How did u manage to get and sent the fingerprints from India?
Also total charge for fingerprints ?
How long it took to get Singapore coc ?


sharmison said:


> Narasimharajn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone has done the Singapore Police COC or taken fingerprints using the below service. ??
> 
> Police clearance certificate Singapore.
> 
> If yes, please share me your experience/review about them ?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have done that.
> have done the CoC and also have got my finger print taken for US PCC.
> 
> Let me know your questions and I will try to answer those.
Click to expand...


----------



## yousufkhan

marz56 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some clarification on following please.
> 
> 1. I have 1 work experience letter from the employer who is in Sri Lanka
> 2. I then moved to UK and have 2 work experience letters from my previous employers in the UK
> 3. Currently Im in Sri lanka
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Do i certify the COPY of the reference letter from a lawyer ? as in the example letter from ACS it just says "True Copy" so just wondering where can i get this certified from?
> 2. should the UK reference letters be certified by UK solicitor or basically should it be certified by someone in the UK or can i get it certified in Sri Lanka?
> 
> thank you for your time!


-

Yes, reference letters should be certified by lawyer which proves your documents are actually 'True Copy'


----------



## sounddonor

prashant_wase said:


> Am I in big trouble, I lodged my visa on 30th March got invited in February (1st Feb) in category 263111 with 70 points (189) and 75 (190) got receipt too. I have every document with me ready Australian PCC, INDIAN PCC, WORK EXPERIENCE, pte, everything every form including 80 and 1221
> 
> After say 9-10 days, DIBP reverses all my amount into my account all primary applicants fees and secondary applicant's fees is back. What happened actually is not explained yet, what should I do, I am not able to upload my documents...Under what circumstances DIBP refunds all the money back.... I haven't received any mail regarding my refund yet.... What should I do? What are my chances to apply again or am I eligible to get an invite again in 263111...but the ceiling is closed, can I get 190 invite? What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk




Really strange. I think you should call DIBP and ask about refund.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marz56

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Yes, reference letters should be certified by lawyer which proves your documents are actually 'True Copy'


Should this be done in the UK or the country where i live now?


----------



## joarc

Hi,
It took me 2 weeks from the day I applied online to collection. It was actually ready in 1 week but there were no available appointment slots for collection.
The online process was straightforward, collection at the police headquarters also quite straightforward, took about half an hour. 






Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone has done the Singapore Police COC or taken fingerprints using the below service. ??
> 
> Police clearance certificate Singapore.
> 
> If yes, please share me your experience/review about them ?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


----------



## niraj162

ACS has a feature to do re-assesment over previousapplication...it is the 3rd option.. the right most one... In which caseyou upload only delta... NOt all...




rockycres said:


> Guys.. have a question regarding acs skill assessment.. i got my acs assessment done 2 years ago.. now i need to apply for acs again since my Australian experience has increased. I will claiming additional 5 points for it.. now do i need to submit all of my documents which i uploaded last time including degree, prev company letters etc.. ? Or is there a way to quote my previous acs assessment so that i upload only doc related to my current employment.. please assist..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

Hi,

I created an immiaccount to familiarize myself with its different online services, but I don't see the option of either 189 or 190 visa under the 'New Application' category. 

I am waiting for an invite in July, and don't I get those options until I receive an invite?
I'm in the idea to get everything ready before my invite, including PCC, MED, Form 80 and 1221..

Please advice!!


----------



## desiaussie

Zaddu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I created an immiaccount to familiarize myself with its different online services, but I don't see the option of either 189 or 190 visa under the 'New Application' category.
> 
> I am waiting for an invite in July, and don't I get those options until I receive an invite?
> I'm in the idea to get everything ready before my invite, including PCC, MED, Form 80 and 1221..
> 
> Please advice!!


The 189 & 190 are only through invitation. So once, you get invitation in your skill select account, only then you can apply for that visa subclass.


----------



## himanshu469

Hello Friends,

I lodged my application for 189 subclass on 9th Apr'17 and while going through the saved application under ' View Application' link, I found a discrepancy as explained below:

1. In the Skill Assessment section there is a question which states *'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment'.* In this question I had clearly mentioned *'YES'* while submitting the application. However, in the saved .pdf format of the application downloaded through 'View Application' link the answer to the above question is shown as blank.

2. The same is the case with question 'Is this applicant claiming partner skills points? 

I had read a few days ago on this forum that someone else also faced a similar problem with the format of .pdf application. Please advice what should I do in this case as all other information is correctly reflecting in the application format.

Also, any idea by when can a CO contact be expected considering 9thApr'17 as the application submission date under 'Electronics Engineer' occupation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erkailey

andreyx108b said:


> Erkailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends
> I have lodged for 189 and done with medicals , my two months sons medical status showing
> Health assesed , wait for further advice from department.
> 
> Can anybody help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait few more days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Will the case officer ask something more about it
Plz help


----------



## vivek_ntm

joarc said:


> Hi,
> It took me 2 weeks from the day I applied online to collection. It was actually ready in 1 week but there were no available appointment slots for collection.
> The online process was straightforward, collection at the police headquarters also quite straightforward, took about half an hour.


I'm having the fingerprinting appointment tomorrow at cantonment, is the certificate given on same day or do I have to schedule another appointment for collection?


----------



## namitc

Hello friends,

I lodged the visa on 19th april for me, my wife and my son, and uploaded all the documents today. The documents I uploaded were:

- Passports
- Aadhaar cards
- Driving Licence
- Son's birth certificate
- Mine and my wife's 10th marksheet (as age proof)
- My CV
- Marriage Certificate
- Wife education marksheets and degree certificate
- My education marksheets and degree certificate
- Forms 80 and 1221 for me and my wife
- Work ex 1 (not claiming points for this)
Statutory Declaration
Relieving Letter
- Work ex 2 (claiming points)
Statutory Declaration
All payslips for 5.3 years stamped and signed by HR
Relieving cum experience letter
- Work ex 3 (claiming points)
Statutory Declaration
Appointment letter
All payslips for 1.2 years stamped and signed by HR
Service certificate
- ACS report
- Mine and my wife's IELTS report

Does this look good enough for a direct grant? My PCC interview is on 27th april, hence couldn't upload that right now.

Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## vivek_ntm

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I lodged the visa on 19th april for me, my wife and my son, and uploaded all the documents today. The documents I uploaded were:
> 
> - Passports
> - Aadhaar cards
> - Driving Licence
> - Son's birth certificate
> - Mine and my wife's 10th marksheet (as age proof)
> - My CV
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Wife education marksheets and degree certificate
> - My education marksheets and degree certificate
> - Forms 80 and 1221 for me and my wife
> - Work ex 1 (not claiming points for this)
> Statutory Declaration
> Relieving Letter
> - Work ex 2 (claiming points)
> Statutory Declaration
> All payslips for 5.3 years stamped and signed by HR
> Relieving cum experience letter
> - Work ex 3 (claiming points)
> Statutory Declaration
> Appointment letter
> All payslips for 1.2 years stamped and signed by HR
> Service certificate
> - ACS report
> - Mine and my wife's IELTS report
> 
> Does this look good enough for a direct grant? My PCC interview is on 27th april, hence couldn't upload that right now.
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I have noticed many people submit Tax Records and Bank statements to substantiate claim of paid employment (an important evidence considered by CO) and once you have your medicals uploaded by eMedical and PCC done then all looks great. But direct grant definitely depends on case to case basis. Since you have used Statutory declaration for RnR, there may be a chance of employment verification, but its just my guess based on what I read in the forum. I will be uploading mine next week, so I haven't crossed that stage.


----------



## neerajrk

Hi 

I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things

1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Should i choose name change as yes or no. My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.

2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added Should i choose name change as yes or no. 

3) Residential address: Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. Which address should i provide. Home town or Rented in Noida?

4) what documents should be added in "Does this applicant have other identity documents?". I have listed Aadhar as national identity.

5) My Daughter name in her birth certificate is "Nitya" and no surname but in parents section our names are with surnames "Neeraj Kaushik" father and "Shivani Kaushik" as mother. Passport is by name "Nitya Kaushik" However form does not take names without surname when adding birth certificate details

6) Which state in Australia you intend to migrate . I don’t know at this moment ? can i select that will it impact the grant

7) Experience: I have 14 years of experience. Acs recognized 8 years in last 10. In Visa form too they are just asking for last 10 years. Should i list all my 14 years or just 10. 

8) ACS recognised my experience from June, 2008 while i worked in a company from July, 2007 to Dec, 2010. Now should i list the same company two times from July, 2007 to May, 2008 and again from June,2008 to Dec,2010?

8) I am not claiming any partner points. But form ask me to list work history of my partner. Should i provide that info or leave it blank as i am not claiming any points there.

9) Functional English requirement for partner. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.


----------



## namitc

vivek_ntm said:


> I have noticed many people submit Tax Records and Bank statements to substantiate claim of paid employment (an important evidence considered by CO) and once you have your medicals uploaded by eMedical and PCC done then all looks great. But direct grant definitely depends on case to case basis. Since you have used Statutory declaration for RnR, there may be a chance of employment verification, but its just my guess based on what I read in the forum. I will be uploading mine next week, so I haven't crossed that stage.


Thanks for the feedback!
I can submit ITR V forms but I do not have any form 16s as my salary did not fall in the tax brackets (below Rs. 5 lac). Should that be ok?


----------



## Gagz

Anybody got grant today?
Or who lodged on or after 13th april?

The last i knew desiaussie got the grant whereas he lodged it on 12th april.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gjforaus

Really happy to share that i got my GRANT letter today. This entire journey to the PR has only been made possible by this forum and the responsive and timely replies which has enabled me to proceed when i had second opinions of using an agent.

Here are my timelines.




Thanks everyone and good luck


----------



## suab

gjforaus said:


> Really happy to share that i got my GRANT letter today. This entire journey to the PR has only been made possible by this forum and the responsive and timely replies which has enabled me to proceed when i had second opinions of using an agent.
> 
> Here are my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck




Congratulations.
My timelines are very similar to yours. 
Was your case gsm Adelaide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

vivek_ntm said:


> I have noticed many people submit Tax Records and Bank statements to substantiate claim of paid employment (an important evidence considered by CO) and once you have your medicals uploaded by eMedical and PCC done then all looks great. But direct grant definitely depends on case to case basis. Since you have used Statutory declaration for RnR, there may be a chance of employment verification, but its just my guess based on what I read in the forum. I will be uploading mine next week, so I haven't crossed that stage.


Yes, but isn't statutory declaration is required document, as it was for ACS?

Thanks.


----------



## neerajrk

*Please HELP: Need URGENT HELP* 

Hi 

I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things

1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". *Should i choose name change as yes or no.* My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.

2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added *Should i choose name change as yes or no. *

3) *Residential address:* Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. Which address should i provide. *Home town or Rented in Noida?*

4) what documents should be added in "*Does this applicant have other identity documents?"*. I have listed Aadhar as national identity. Can i upload my10th marksheet as DOB proof even though i have not listed it under other identity documents?

5) My Daughter name in her birth certificate is "Nitya" and no surname but in parents section our names are with surnames "Neeraj Kaushik" father and "Shivani Kaushik" as mother. Passport is by name "Nitya Kaushik" However form does not take names without surname when adding birth certificate details

6) Which state in Australia you intend to migrate . I don’t know at this moment ? can i select onknown will it impact the grant

7) Experience: I have 14 years of experience. Acs recognized 8 years in last 10. In Visa form too they are just asking for last 10 years. *Should i list all my 14 years or just 10. *

8) ACS recognised my experience from June, 2008 while i worked in a company from July, 2007 to Dec, 2010. Now should i list the same company two times from July, 2007 to May, 2008 and again from June,2008 to Dec,2010?

8)* I am not claiming any partner points.* But form ask me to list work history of my partner. Should i provide that info or leave it blank as i am not claiming any points there.

9) *Functional English requirement for partner*. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.


----------



## ankitgoel10

gjforaus said:


> Really happy to share that i got my GRANT letter today. This entire journey to the PR has only been made possible by this forum and the responsive and timely replies which has enabled me to proceed when i had second opinions of using an agent.
> 
> Here are my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck


Congratulations @gjforaus
It is interesting to note your timeline because it coincides with me a lot:
ITA: 18-Jan-2017
App Lodged: 07-Mar-2017
CO Contact: 14-Mar-2017 for Medicals

Information Provided: 25-Mar-2017


----------



## rockycres

niraj162 said:


> ACS has a feature to do re-assesment over previousapplication...it is the 3rd option.. the right most one... In which caseyou upload only delta... NOt all...


Thanks niraj..got it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

namitc said:


> Can you please elaborate what "RnR" is? I can try to get that from the HR if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


RnR is the Roles and Responsibilities, the documents normally submitted during ACS assessments. These documents indicate your job title and job tasks/responsibilities, the information will show how close your job is to the occupation/ANZSCO code that you are applying for. Since you have already got ACS result, I'm not sure if you still need to submit the RnR letters from HR, but as long the content doesn't contradict the information submitted to ACS then it should be fine. 
You can perhaps keep it ready just in case CO asks for more evidence on your employment.


----------



## sultan_azam

prashant_wase said:


> Am I in big trouble, I lodged my visa on 30th March got invited in February (1st Feb) in category 263111 with 70 points (189) and 75 (190) got receipt too. I have every document with me ready Australian PCC, INDIAN PCC, WORK EXPERIENCE, pte, everything every form including 80 and 1221
> 
> After say 9-10 days, DIBP reverses all my amount into my account all primary applicants fees and secondary applicant's fees is back. What happened actually is not explained yet, what should I do, I am not able to upload my documents...Under what circumstances DIBP refunds all the money back.... I haven't received any mail regarding my refund yet.... What should I do? What are my chances to apply again or am I eligible to get an invite again in 263111...but the ceiling is closed, can I get 190 invite? What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


havent u uploaded document after visa fee payment ??

call/email them and ask the reason


----------



## prashant_wase

sultan_azam said:


> havent u uploaded document after visa fee payment ??
> 
> call/email them and ask the reason


I tried as soon as I paid the fees but while uploading documents, error was coming... Can u provide me a link where I can complain or call... Thank you 

Sent from my M5 lite CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

Hi, me and my husband applied for 189 for anzsco 261312 on 12th April 2017. We can see in skillselect portal that only 14 is left to reach ceiling value. Will there be any chance with 65 points this year or at least when can I expect invitation. Please help


----------



## sultan_azam

gjforaus said:


> Really happy to share that i got my GRANT letter today. This entire journey to the PR has only been made possible by this forum and the responsive and timely replies which has enabled me to proceed when i had second opinions of using an agent.
> 
> Here are my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck


congratulations mate...


----------



## Narasimharajn

We are in the same boat,if we get it by may then it's well and good but 
i doubt we might not receive the invite year, may be in the start of July .


mpathak9 said:


> Hi, me and my husband applied for 189 for anzsco 261312 on 12th April 2017. We can see in skillselect portal that only 14 is left to reach ceiling value. Will there be any chance with 65 points this year or at least when can I expect invitation. Please help


----------



## mpathak9

Narasimharajn said:


> We are in the same boat,if we get it by may then it's well and good but
> i doubt we might not receive the invite year, may be in the start of July .
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, me and my husband applied for 189 for anzsco 261312 on 12th April 2017. We can see in skillselect portal that only 14 is left to reach ceiling value. Will there be any chance with 65 points this year or at least when can I expect invitation. Please help
Click to expand...



One thing I am scared that does anyone know anymore upcoming rule change?


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

mpathak9 said:


> Hi, me and my husband applied for 189 for anzsco 261312 on 12th April 2017. We can see in skillselect portal that only 14 is left to reach ceiling value. Will there be any chance with 65 points this year or at least when can I expect invitation. Please help


Where did u see that message? Did u mean ACS will assess only 14 applications for this year? 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

Okay. Can I at least initiate my medical now using immiaccount



desiaussie said:


> The 189 & 190 are only through invitation. So once, you get invitation in your skill select account, only then you can apply for that visa subclass.


----------



## Rizwan Javed

ANZSCO code granted is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) with occupation Building Services Engineer on 19 April 2017. I have submitted EOI with 65 points to visa subclass 190 and with 60 points to 189 on 21 April 2017.

What are my chances of selection? Can i get nomination from state easily based on these scores? and if yes how much time i need to wait?


----------



## mpathak9

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, me and my husband applied for 189 for anzsco 261312 on 12th April 2017. We can see in skillselect portal that only 14 is left to reach ceiling value. Will there be any chance with 65 points this year or at least when can I expect invitation. Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Where did u see that message? Did u mean ACS will assess only 14 applications for this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Please check occupation ceiling value for your anzsco in border Australia portal. You might get some idea about current scenario. ACS assessment is not related with this.


----------



## neerajrk

*Please help. Please please*

Please help



neerajrk said:


> *Please HELP: Need URGENT HELP*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things
> 
> 1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". *Should i choose name change as yes or no.* My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.
> 
> 2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added *Should i choose name change as yes or no. *
> 
> 3) *Residential address:* Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. Which address should i provide. *Home town or Rented in Noida?*
> 
> 4) what documents should be added in "*Does this applicant have other identity documents?"*. I have listed Aadhar as national identity. Can i upload my10th marksheet as DOB proof even though i have not listed it under other identity documents?
> 
> 5) My Daughter name in her birth certificate is "Nitya" and no surname but in parents section our names are with surnames "Neeraj Kaushik" father and "Shivani Kaushik" as mother. Passport is by name "Nitya Kaushik" However form does not take names without surname when adding birth certificate details
> 
> 6) Which state in Australia you intend to migrate . I don’t know at this moment ? can i select onknown will it impact the grant
> 
> 7) Experience: I have 14 years of experience. Acs recognized 8 years in last 10. In Visa form too they are just asking for last 10 years. *Should i list all my 14 years or just 10. *
> 
> 8) ACS recognised my experience from June, 2008 while i worked in a company from July, 2007 to Dec, 2010. Now should i list the same company two times from July, 2007 to May, 2008 and again from June,2008 to Dec,2010?
> 
> 8)* I am not claiming any partner points.* But form ask me to list work history of my partner. Should i provide that info or leave it blank as i am not claiming any points there.
> 
> 9) *Functional English requirement for partner*. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.


----------



## gjforaus

@ankitgoel,@suab

My CO was GSM Brisbane.


----------



## Kvaidya

Hi Guys,

Any analysis on Direct Grants? What is the trend or pattern? What is its percentage in overall applications?

Regards


----------



## yousufkhan

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any analysis on Direct Grants? What is the trend or pattern? What is its percentage in overall applications?
> 
> Regards


-
If you upload all documents upfront there is a high probability that you will get a direct grant.


----------



## neerajrk

Hi 

I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things

1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience. Should i choose name change as yes or no.


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> Okay. Can I at least initiate my medical now using immiaccount


yes.. but doing medicals long before invite could give a short initial entry date as ied is dependent on pcc/medicals


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> yes.. but doing medicals long before invite could give a short initial entry date as ied is dependent on pcc/medicals




I would 3 months before certain invite is fine, longer is a bit tricky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> RnR is the Roles and Responsibilities, the documents normally submitted during ACS assessments. These documents indicate your job title and job tasks/responsibilities, the information will show how close your job is to the occupation/ANZSCO code that you are applying for. Since you have already got ACS result, I'm not sure if you still need to submit the RnR letters from HR, but as long the content doesn't contradict the information submitted to ACS then it should be fine.
> You can perhaps keep it ready just in case CO asks for more evidence on your employment.


My HR will never issue a letter.

I therefore submitted a SD with RnR signed by a senior. ACS was positive on its basis.

Therefore I suspect if employment verification happens at a later stage, they will reach out to my senior.

HR shouldnt come into play as I havent mentioned their contact details.

Does this sound ok ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> I have noticed many people submit Tax Records and Bank statements to substantiate claim of paid employment (an important evidence considered by CO) and once you have your medicals uploaded by eMedical and PCC done then all looks great. But direct grant definitely depends on case to case basis. Since you have used Statutory declaration for RnR, there may be a chance of employment verification, but its just my guess based on what I read in the forum. I will be uploading mine next week, so I haven't crossed that stage.


I am in the UK, and do the IT assessment myself.

Not too sure what should I be submitting against the tax records requirement ?
Every other document is manageable.

Any advise please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

rahagarw said:


> My HR will never issue a letter.
> 
> I therefore submitted a SD with RnR signed by a senior. ACS was positive on its basis.
> 
> Therefore I suspect if employment verification happens at a later stage, they will reach out to my senior.
> 
> HR shouldnt come into play as I havent mentioned their contact details.
> 
> Does this sound ok ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I know that many have got the Grant with SD and without any employment verification, but many have also had employment verification with SD or even with HR letter. Even though letters were given by your senior, the CO / Australia High Commision of that applicant's country calls up the company and reach out to HR first and then they ask for relevant contact person to verify for roles and responsibilities. It is not necessary they contact the person who gave you SD first. Well, these are what I came across reading many threads here. Basically it is upto the CO to decide on whether to contact HR or not.


----------



## vivek_ntm

rahagarw said:


> I am in the UK, and do the IT assessment myself.
> 
> Not too sure what should I be submitting against the tax records requirement ?
> Every other document is manageable.
> 
> Any advise please ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Same here, I do my Individual tax returns in Singapore and usually I get Notice of Assessment which is the assessed tax statements. So I'm planning to submit those.
CO is looking for evidence of paid employment, some just submit payslips and bank statements. In my case I don't have bank statements beyond last 2 years, and very expensive to get the consolidated statements for past 5 years from the bank, hence will submit few payslips and 2 year bank statements (corresponding to payslips) and past 5 year tax returns.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> I know that many have got the Grant with SD and without any employment verification, but many have also had employment verification with SD or even with HR letter. Even though letters were given by your senior, the CO / Australia High Commision of that applicant's country calls up the company and reach out to HR first and then they ask for relevant contact person to verify for roles and responsibilities. It is not necessary they contact the person who gave you SD first. Well, these are what I came across reading many threads here. Basically it is upto the CO to decide on whether to contact HR or not.


Just hope HRs dont mess the case of contacted. 

Its pretty obvious that the entire RnR isnt exactly what we do in our day to day lives.
I think ACS / DIBP look for a 65% match.

Some has to be reworded / added as per ANSZCO requirement :/.

HRs dont really understand that bit.

Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> Same here, I do my Individual tax returns in Singapore and usually I get Notice of Assessment which is the assessed tax statements. So I'm planning to submit those.
> CO is looking for evidence of paid employment, some just submit payslips and bank statements. In my case I don't have bank statements beyond last 2 years, and very expensive to get the consolidated statements for past 5 years from the bank, hence will submit few payslips and 2 year bank statements (corresponding to payslips) and past 5 year tax returns.


Ok that makes sense.. will do that in my case as well. Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gjforaus said:


> Really happy to share that i got my GRANT letter today. This entire journey to the PR has only been made possible by this forum and the responsive and timely replies which has enabled me to proceed when i had second opinions of using an agent.
> 
> Here are my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck


Congratulations


----------



## neerajrk

Hi Friends

Can you please help me with my question. My last date to lodge visa is very near. I need to submit the form today. Also if i select any wrong option will the CO reject my application or will come back to me to seek clarification



neerajrk said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things
> 
> 1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience. Should i choose name change as yes or no.


----------



## vivek_ntm

neerajrk said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can you please help me with my question. My last date to lodge visa is very near. I need to submit the form today. Also if i select any wrong option will the CO reject my application or will come back to me to seek clarification


I have similar issue too, in some certificates my surname is only initials and in some surname comes first and then my first name. So to be on safer side I have indicated in my Form 80 on other spellings or names. I haven't submitted yet though. But when in doubt may be it is better to put more details. In Form 80 towards the end you can always provide additional explanation. I think the COs would have seen many cases and might be familiar with this issue but better to clarify upfront.


----------



## karthik.sekarin

neerajrk said:


> *Please HELP: Need URGENT HELP*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things
> 
> 1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". *Should i choose name change as yes or no.* My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.
> 
> 2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added *Should i choose name change as yes or no. *
> 
> 3) *Residential address:* Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. Which address should i provide. *Home town or Rented in Noida?*
> 
> 4) what documents should be added in "*Does this applicant have other identity documents?"*. I have listed Aadhar as national identity. Can i upload my10th marksheet as DOB proof even though i have not listed it under other identity documents?
> 
> 5) My Daughter name in her birth certificate is "Nitya" and no surname but in parents section our names are with surnames "Neeraj Kaushik" father and "Shivani Kaushik" as mother. Passport is by name "Nitya Kaushik" However form does not take names without surname when adding birth certificate details
> 
> 6) Which state in Australia you intend to migrate . I don’t know at this moment ? can i select onknown will it impact the grant
> 
> 7) Experience: I have 14 years of experience. Acs recognized 8 years in last 10. In Visa form too they are just asking for last 10 years. *Should i list all my 14 years or just 10. *
> 
> 8) ACS recognised my experience from June, 2008 while i worked in a company from July, 2007 to Dec, 2010. Now should i list the same company two times from July, 2007 to May, 2008 and again from June,2008 to Dec,2010?
> 
> 8)* I am not claiming any partner points.* But form ask me to list work history of my partner. Should i provide that info or leave it blank as i am not claiming any points there.
> 
> 9) *Functional English requirement for partner*. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.


----------------------------------

See my comments below each question.

Hi 

I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things

1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Should i choose name change as yes or no. My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.

Comment from Karthik: No need of Name change. It’s understandable and it happens in many case.

2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added Should i choose name change as yes or no. 

Comments from Karthik: Same as above. No need of name change.

3) Residential address: Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. Which address should i provide. Home town or Rented in Noida?


Comments from Karthik: Do you have any proof for your current address? If not I would recommend you to proceed with home address. There will be a PCC (Police Clearance certificate) done during the process. So better to provide the address where you have enough proof.


4) what documents should be added in "Does this applicant have other identity documents?". I have listed Aadhar as national identity. Can i upload my10th marksheet as DOB proof even though i have not listed it under other identity documents?

Comments from Karthik: Not required. Aadhar is enough.

5) My Daughter name in her birth certificate is "Nitya" and no surname but in parents section our names are with surnames "Neeraj Kaushik" father and "Shivani Kaushik" as mother. Passport is by name "Nitya Kaushik" However form does not take names without surname when adding birth certificate details

Comments: Mention it as “Nitya Kaushik”

6) Which state in Australia you intend to migrate . I don’t know at this moment ? can i select onknown will it impact the grant

Comments: Select unknown. No issues.

7) Experience: I have 14 years of experience. Acs recognized 8 years in last 10. In Visa form too they are just asking for last 10 years. Should i list all my 14 years or just 10. 

Comments: List all 14 years experience.

8) ACS recognised my experience from June, 2008 while i worked in a company from July, 2007 to Dec, 2010. Now should i list the same company two times from July, 2007 to May, 2008 and again from June,2008 to Dec,2010?

Comment: Once if you are in the same position in the company. If you got promoted during the time mention it twice.

8) I am not claiming any partner points. But form ask me to list work history of my partner. Should i provide that info or leave it blank as i am not claiming any points there.

Comments: My situation is same as you. But I mentioned her experience.

9) Functional English requirement for partner. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.

Comments: She needs to pass competent English test in IELTS or PTE. Try PTE I think its easy.


----------



## himanshu469

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I lodged my application for 189 subclass on 9th Apr'17 and while going through the saved application under ' View Application' link, I found a discrepancy as explained below:
> 
> 1. In the Skill Assessment section there is a question which states *'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment'.* In this question I had clearly mentioned *'YES'* while submitting the application. However, in the saved .pdf format of the application downloaded through 'View Application' link the answer to the above question is shown as blank.
> 
> 2. The same is the case with question 'Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
> 
> I had read a few days ago on this forum that someone else also faced a similar problem with the format of .pdf application. Please advice what should I do in this case as all other information is correctly reflecting in the application format.
> 
> Also, any idea by when can a CO contact be expected considering 9thApr'17 as the application submission date under 'Electronics Engineer' occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Friends, can someone please address my query. ?


----------



## khan4344

Below is my timeline. Lets see when I get the news.

__________________
261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
18-02-17: ACS Assessment (Positive)
13-02-17: EOI Submitted with 65 points. (DOE)
15-03-17: Received invitation for 189 visa.
08-04-17: Lodged visa
10-04-17: Medical done
16-04-17: Case officer assigned.
21-04-17:Uploaded requested documents.
Waiting for grant


----------



## lauralnk

It appears only one person got the grant today. 

I'd lodged my application in the second week of March and there was a CO contact immediately asking for the medicals. Though I'd done the medicals the day before, it took a couple of days for them to send the results. 

My agent also took a couple of weeks to upload all the documents, though I was specific enough to tell them to upload everything at one shot. I believe the "information provided" button was pressed on the last week of march because I can see a corresponding date in the "last modified date" whenever I log in to the immi account and the status is currently as "assessment in progress".

The wait is really painful. :-(

How can we tell which GSM team is handling the application and the CO details? I did not want to mess up anything so never tried any drop-down or options.


----------



## Ram2409

karthik.sekarin said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> See my comments below each question.
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things
> 
> 1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?" My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Should i choose name change as yes or no. My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.
> 
> Comment from Karthik: No need of Name change. It’s understandable and it happens in many case.
> 
> 2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added Should i choose name change as yes or no.
> 
> Comments from Karthik: Same as above. No need of name change.
> 
> 3) Residential address: Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. Which address should i provide. Home town or Rented in Noida?
> 
> 
> Comments from Karthik: Do you have any proof for your current address? If not I would recommend you to proceed with home address. There will be a PCC (Police Clearance certificate) done during the process. So better to provide the address where you have enough proof.
> 
> 
> 4) what documents should be added in "Does this applicant have other identity documents?". I have listed Aadhar as national identity. Can i upload my10th marksheet as DOB proof even though i have not listed it under other identity documents?
> 
> Comments from Karthik: Not required. Aadhar is enough.
> 
> 5) My Daughter name in her birth certificate is "Nitya" and no surname but in parents section our names are with surnames "Neeraj Kaushik" father and "Shivani Kaushik" as mother. Passport is by name "Nitya Kaushik" However form does not take names without surname when adding birth certificate details
> 
> Comments: Mention it as “Nitya Kaushik”
> 
> 6) Which state in Australia you intend to migrate . I don’t know at this moment ? can i select onknown will it impact the grant
> 
> Comments: Select unknown. No issues.
> 
> 7) Experience: I have 14 years of experience. Acs recognized 8 years in last 10. In Visa form too they are just asking for last 10 years. Should i list all my 14 years or just 10.
> 
> Comments: List all 14 years experience.
> 
> 8) ACS recognised my experience from June, 2008 while i worked in a company from July, 2007 to Dec, 2010. Now should i list the same company two times from July, 2007 to May, 2008 and again from June,2008 to Dec,2010?
> 
> Comment: Once if you are in the same position in the company. If you got promoted during the time mention it twice.
> 
> 8) I am not claiming any partner points. But form ask me to list work history of my partner. Should i provide that info or leave it blank as i am not claiming any points there.
> 
> Comments: My situation is same as you. But I mentioned her experience.
> 
> 9) Functional English requirement for partner. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.
> 
> Comments: She needs to pass competent English test in IELTS or PTE. Try PTE I think its easy.


Is English proficiency test needed for partner, when we can share letter to prove she has completed her degree with English as primary mode of communication? 
Doing PTE or IELTS for partner when not claiming any point ..Hmm sounding wierd.. can someone clarify ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImSangram

CO contacted me today. 

They couldn't verify the PTE score and asked me to send the Score through PTE website.

But my scores were sent already. When I go to pearson site to send the score, it says 

*"A score report may only be sent once. The report has already been sent to DIBP."*

I have contacted the pearson customer care and they have provided another id which is 

_"number is the Order item number for the request for forwarding the score report to the DIBP"_ and assured me to share it with DIBP.

They refused to send score once again.

what should be next course of action?:frusty:


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Ram2409 said:


> Is English proficiency test needed for partner, when we can share letter to prove she has completed her degree with English as primary mode of communication?
> Doing PTE or IELTS for partner when not claiming any point ..Hmm sounding wierd.. can someone clarify ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


A letter from Grad or PG college is perfectly fine for spouse English competency, if you aren't availing any spouse points.

Please bear in mind the course has to be full time and not part time / correspondence.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Rahul_UK183 said:


> A letter from Grad or PG college is perfectly fine for spouse English competency, if you aren't availing any spouse points.
> 
> Please bear in mind the course has to be full time and not part time / correspondence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


what should be the PTE score for partner - not claiming any points....


----------



## mctowel

khan4344 said:


> Below is my timeline. Lets see when I get the news.
> 
> __________________
> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 18-02-17: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 13-02-17: EOI Submitted with 65 points. (DOE)
> 15-03-17: Received invitation for 189 visa.
> 08-04-17: Lodged visa
> 10-04-17: Medical done
> 16-04-17: Case officer assigned.
> 21-04-17:Uploaded requested documents.
> Waiting for grant


Hi
What was the request from the case officer?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

mctowel said:


> Hi
> What was the request from the case officer?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


CO requested to upload all the documents. I didn't upload anything as I was waiting for my PCC. After request I uploaded everything.


----------



## mctowel

khan4344 said:


> CO requested to upload all the documents. I didn't upload anything as I was waiting for my PCC. After request I uploaded everything.


I see
..Goodluck


----------



## yousufkhan

sreeneshkamath said:


> what should be the PTE score for partner - not claiming any points....


-
Average of 4.5 in IELTS is enough for partner.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sreeneshkamath said:


> what should be the PTE score for partner - not claiming any points....


If u cant arrange a letter from college then see the screenshot









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya

khan4344 said:


> Below is my timeline. Lets see when I get the news.
> 
> __________________
> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 18-02-17: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 13-02-17: EOI Submitted with 65 points. (DOE)
> 15-03-17: Received invitation for 189 visa.
> 08-04-17: Lodged visa
> 10-04-17: Medical done
> 16-04-17: Case officer assigned.
> 21-04-17:Uploaded requested documents.
> Waiting for grant


How do you get to know that CO is assigned for your application?


----------



## khan4344

Kvaidya said:


> How do you get to know that CO is assigned for your application?


she sent an email requesting to upload documents within 28days.


----------



## donnyDarko

Hello guys, I am new here, can you please tell me when should I expect an EOI for 261313 with 65 points? Any advice will really help, thank you.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*VISA Process query*

261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
14-11-2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
12-04-2017: PTE +ve with 65+ (R-79, L-78, S-68, W79)
21-04-2017: EOI Submitted for 189 visa with 65 points

Please guide, what should I prepare for next step. 
I have already received my PCC for Malaysia. 
What all documents and in what format(attested, self attested, notarized) should I need to prepare for Visa Lodging process.

Note: I've included my partner in my application, but I am not claiming her points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yousufkhan

Expat_vinay said:


> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 14-11-2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 12-04-2017: PTE +ve with 65+ (R-79, L-78, S-68, W79)
> 21-04-2017: EOI Submitted for 189 visa with 65 points
> 
> Please guide, what should I prepare for next step.
> I have already received my PCC for Malaysia.
> What all documents and in what format(attested, self attested, notarized) should I need to prepare for Visa Lodging process.
> 
> Note: I've included my partner in my application, but I am not claiming her points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


-

Reference letters, degrees, secondary & higher school certificates (notarized) 
PTE score to be sent directly to DIBP.
Salary slips, bank statements, tax return certificate, PCC, Medicals


----------



## Narasimharajn

When did u submitted the EOI ?
Also if u have submitted it recently in this month, I think u should be receiving it very soon early in the June provided if not much folks with higher points 70+.

[QUOTEnyDarkollo guys, I am new here, can you please tell me when should I expect an EOI for 261313 with 65 points? Any advice will really help, thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Expat_vinay

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Reference letters, degrees, secondary & higher school certificates (notarized)
> PTE score to be sent directly to DIBP.
> Salary slips, bank statements, tax return certificate, PCC, Medicals


Thanks for the quick response.

1. Regarding Reference letters, degrees, secondary & higher school certificates (notarized) , please suggest, if same letter, which I used for ACS, can be re-used.
2. Salary slips, bank statements, tax return certificate, PCC, Medicals, these also need to be notarized?
3. Same set of documents for my partner as well, even though I am not claiming her points?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indergill

Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions 

Timeline for taptalk users:

Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
Age 30 Points (25 years) 
PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
ACS 15 Points 

189 Invite 01/03/17
189 visa filed 10/03/17
CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide 
Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed) 

Grant 24/04/17


----------



## rockycres

donnyDarko said:


> Hello guys, I am new here, can you please tell me when should I expect an EOI for 261313 with 65 points? Any advice will really help, thank you.


Early july definitely 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

Hi Folks, only two grants today? DIBP seems lazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Rahul_UK183 said:


> If u cant arrange a letter from college then see the screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Wow that's good. we both have 80+ for PTE - thank god.


----------



## khan4344

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17



Congratulationsss


----------



## sreeneshkamath

How about the partner graduation if i am not claiming the point - partner has done bcom via correspondence will that cause any issue?


----------



## Narasimharajn

Hi Folks, im looking for fingerprints hardcopy for Singapore PCC. Any quick suggestions on the fingerprint centre - cheap,best and quick service provider at Bangalore.?


----------



## askarthik

Go to any Notary near by and take finger print impressions. Get notary stamp and seal. Notary may make entry on his register. Cost would be around 200 Rs. You can use any custom finger print template mentioning name, address, passport number, Passport size photo pasted along with 10 finger prints (rolled impressions), right and left thumb prints (plain), left four finger and right four fingers (excluding thumb) would be fine. You can use 2 sheets. I myself followed this and got Singapore COC.


----------



## sultan_azam

donnyDarko said:


> Hello guys, I am new here, can you please tell me when should I expect an EOI for 261313 with 65 points? Any advice will really help, thank you.


Hey DonnyDarko, nice to see this name

when have you submitted eoi ??? if recently then expect an invite after August


----------



## sultan_azam

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17


congratulations mate...


----------



## donnyDarko

rockycres said:


> Early july definitely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


thank you rockycres, i appreciate your reply.


----------



## donnyDarko

sultan_azam said:


> Hey DonnyDarko, nice to see this name
> 
> when have you submitted eoi ??? if recently then expect an invite after August


hey sultan_azam, thank you brother, I submitted on Apr-04-2017 with 65 points, for 261313 Software Engineer. thank you for providing your answer, much appreciated.


----------



## donnyDarko

Narasimharajn said:


> When did u submitted the EOI ?
> Also if u have submitted it recently in this month, I think u should be receiving it very soon early in the June provided if not much folks with higher points 70+.
> 
> [QUOTEnyDarkollo guys, I am new here, can you please tell me when should I expect an EOI for 261313 with 65 points? Any advice will really help, thank you.


[/QUOTE]

thank you Narasimharajn, but for 261313 Software Engineer, ceiling is already reached, what do you think about it?


----------



## helper.august

Hi All,

My GSM is Adelaide.

Co Contact on 22nd March
Provided/Uploaded all documents by 20th April.

The CO has been mailed and intimated. 

Does the IP button need to be pressed mandatory to get the process moving OR uploading the docs and mailing CO is fine?


----------



## sultan_azam

helper.august said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My GSM is Adelaide.
> 
> Co Contact on 22nd March
> Provided/Uploaded all documents by 20th April.
> 
> The CO has been mailed and intimated.
> 
> Does the IP button need to be pressed mandatory to get the process moving OR uploading the docs and mailing CO is fine?


yes, Press the IP button


----------



## lauralnk

Hi Everyone,

How can we tell which is the GSM team from where the CO is allocated? I didnt want to mess up anything, hence did not click any options or drop downs from the Immi account.

Please suggest, if possible, with a screenshot.


----------



## lauralnk

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17


How did you manage to get 15 points for skill evaluation? 15 points are generally for 8 years and above whereas you're only 25 years of age with a maximum of 4 years of experience? Enlighten us please!


----------



## sharmison

Narasimharajn said:


> Hi Sharmison,
> 
> How did u manage to get and sent the fingerprints from India?
> Also total charge for fingerprints ?
> How long it took to get Singapore coc ?


Hi Narasimha,

I am currently Based in Singapore only, 
For Singapore CoC, first I applied for CoC Appeal (online), once that approved, than applied online for CoC, once that approved paid S$55 (online) and booked the slot. Went to the CID division and got my fingerprint done digitally and they gave the CoC after 20 minutes. All togather it took 2 weeks.

For US PCC (FBI), straight away went to CID Division, paid S$15 and gave them the fingerprint card (on which I needed the fingerprint), their finger printing technician took my fingerprint on the card, signed/stamped it and gave it back.

I believe from India, you need to get your fingerprint first (from local police) and then need to mail it to Singapore. Once ready they will mail it back to you.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## sharmison

vivek_ntm said:


> I'm having the fingerprinting appointment tomorrow at cantonment, is the certificate given on same day or do I have to schedule another appointment for collection?


Yes, after your fingerprint, they will ask you wait. in around 20 minutes they will give it to you


----------



## sharmison

gjforaus said:


> Really happy to share that i got my GRANT letter today. This entire journey to the PR has only been made possible by this forum and the responsive and timely replies which has enabled me to proceed when i had second opinions of using an agent.
> 
> Here are my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck


Big congratulations :rockon:


----------



## taylorman

asad_18pk said:


> Hi Folks, only two grants today? DIBP seems lazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are gearing up for the holiday tomorrow.


----------



## sharmison

vivek_ntm said:


> Same here, I do my Individual tax returns in Singapore and usually I get Notice of Assessment which is the assessed tax statements. So I'm planning to submit those.
> CO is looking for evidence of paid employment, some just submit payslips and bank statements. In my case I don't have bank statements beyond last 2 years, and very expensive to get the consolidated statements for past 5 years from the bank, hence will submit few payslips and 2 year bank statements (corresponding to payslips) and past 5 year tax returns.


Ya Submit whatever you have and then drop a letter too with your reasons as why you couldn't provide all.

In my case, for 1st CO contact, CO asked my for bank Statement for last 8 years as evidence that my salary got credited in bank. Since in last 10 years I worked in US, India and now in Singapore, I could only get last 5 years bank statement and uploaded that and sent mail to CO that earlier than 5 years I can't do as old accounts are already closed and banks would not entertain request over phone or email, a in-person request is required which I cannot do as for the bank statement one can't travel to US or India. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sharmison said:


> Ya Submit whatever you have and then drop a letter too with your reasons as why you couldn't provide all.
> 
> In my case, for 1st CO contact, CO asked my for bank Statement for last 8 years as evidence that my salary got credited in bank. Since in last 10 years I worked in US, India and now in Singapore, I could only get last 5 years bank statement and uploaded that and sent mail to CO that earlier than 5 years I can't do as old accounts are already closed and banks would not entertain request over phone or email, a in-person request is required which I cannot do as for the bank statement one can't travel to US or India.
> 
> Hope that helps!!


10 years is ludicrous. If one has given few years bank statement and all payslips along with IT proofs it should suffice...

The CO might be a greenhorn  ..lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17


Congratulations :rockon:


----------



## vivek_ntm

sharmison said:


> Ya Submit whatever you have and then drop a letter too with your reasons as why you couldn't provide all.
> 
> In my case, for 1st CO contact, CO asked my for bank Statement for last 8 years as evidence that my salary got credited in bank. Since in last 10 years I worked in US, India and now in Singapore, I could only get last 5 years bank statement and uploaded that and sent mail to CO that earlier than 5 years I can't do as old accounts are already closed and banks would not entertain request over phone or email, a in-person request is required which I cannot do as for the bank statement one can't travel to US or India.
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Wow last 8 years bank statements! I have a couple of questions here:

1) Was all of those 8 years were for employment that you claimed experience?
2) Was the bank statement were provided as alternate for tax statements and salary slips? or your provided those documents too?


----------



## indergill

lauralnk said:


> How did you manage to get 15 points for skill evaluation? 15 points are generally for 8 years and above whereas you're only 25 years of age with a maximum of 4 years of experience? Enlighten us please!


That's Incorrect you need bachelors equivalent Australia study and 2 Years of experience which can't be claimed for points. I had 26 months experince  If ACS outcome is positive you will get 15 points regardless of years of experience.


----------



## sharmison

vivek_ntm said:


> Wow last 8 years bank statements! I have a couple of questions here:
> 
> 1) Was all of those 8 years were for employment that you claimed experience?
> 2) Was the bank statement were provided as alternate for tax statements and salary slips? or your provided those documents too?


1. Yes, I have claimed 15 points for 8 years of employment.
2. At the time of application lodge, I had uploaded below, but still they asked for bank statement:

1. 10 years salary slip (uploaded 109 month's salary slip out of total possible 120 months)
2. 10 years IT Return (from US, India, Singapore)
3. SD for current job, and HR Letter for all previous jobs


----------



## lauralnk

indergill said:


> That's Incorrect you need bachelors equivalent Australia study and 2 Years of experience which can't be claimed for points. I had 26 months experince  If ACS outcome is positive you will get 15 points regardless of years of experience.


The 15 points are then for your education and NOT for your experience. A positive ACS outcome does NOT always assure you 15 points. ACS considers either 8 years, 5 years or 3 years from your total experience as the relevant experience. Hence applicants do end up getting 10 or even 5 points. 

*Please correct the post as its misleading.*


Points for Skilled Employment

Only 20 points can be awarded for any combination of overseas and Australian skilled employment.

Points for Australian Employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related occupation

At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years). 20 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years). 15 points
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years). 10 points
At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years). 5 points

Points for Overseas Employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related occupation

At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years). 15 points
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years). 10 points
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years). 5 points


----------



## indergill

lauralnk said:


> The 15 points are then for your education and NOT for your experience. A positive ACS outcome does NOT always assure you 15 points. ACS considers either 8 years, 5 years or 3 years from your total experience as the relevant experience. Hence applicants do end up getting 10 or even 5 points.
> 
> *Please correct the post as its misleading.*
> 
> 
> Points for Skilled Employment
> 
> Only 20 points can be awarded for any combination of overseas and Australian skilled employment.
> 
> Points for Australian Employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related occupation
> 
> At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years). 20 points
> At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years). 15 points
> At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years). 10 points
> At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years). 5 points
> 
> Points for Overseas Employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related occupation
> 
> At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years). 15 points
> At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years). 10 points
> At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years). 5 points



You're confusing Education with experience here! To get education equivalent you need to get it done from ACS and require overseas bachelors plus 2 years experince minimum.


----------



## nabil65

sultan_azam said:


> yes, Press the IP button


could anyone please let me know that if I'm allowed to upload any extra document even after pressing the 'Information provided' button ? 

on the 'evidence of australian study' part I have uploaded my certificates and a letter from my education provider(TAFE) but i didn't upload my transcripts. I thought only those two documents will be enough to support my australian study. now still unsure to upload my transcripts. need help pls


----------



## kvirlive

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17



Congrats Inder !!!
Do you mind share the name of the CO assigned to you?


----------



## vikaschandra

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17


Congratulations


----------



## Narasimharajn

Thanks Sharmison,Is 
fingerprints mandatory to take it from local Indian police ?? How about taking from the private service provider ?
Will be any issue ??


sharmison said:


> Narasimharajn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharmison,
> 
> How did u manage to get and sent the fingerprints from India?
> Also total charge for fingerprints ?
> How long it took to get Singapore coc ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Narasimha,
> 
> I am currently Based in Singapore only,
> For Singapore CoC, first I applied for CoC Appeal (online), once that approved, than applied online for CoC, once that approved paid S$55 (online) and booked the slot. Went to the CID division and got my fingerprint done digitally and they gave the CoC after 20 minutes. All togather it took 2 weeks.
> 
> For US PCC (FBI), straight away went to CID Division, paid S$15 and gave them the fingerprint card (on which I needed the fingerprint), their finger printing technician took my fingerprint on the card, signed/stamped it and gave it back.
> 
> I believe from India, you need to get your fingerprint first (from local police) and then need to mail it to Singapore. Once ready they will mail it back to you.
> 
> Hope that helps!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dillipreddy

Hi, can u tell us the date of ur EOI, I submitted my EOI with 65 points on Feb 23rd 2017.


----------



## Phattu_tota

Congrats and ATB!



indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17


----------



## amir577

Hi expats,

I got email from Brisbane to upload some additional docs and request for VAC2 fee on 5 april i uploaded the documents and requested for VAC2 fee. i did not get any response form Brisbane but so i wanted to contact them by phone and tell them that i am ready to pay VAC2 fee.

I have tried +61131881 and +61731367000 but of them dont work for me
first one tells that the number is incorrect 
second one says that this number is not in use any more please contact border.gov.au

Can some one please provide Brisbane number so that i can contact them.

Regards
amir577


----------



## andreyx108b

amir577 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I got email from Brisbane to upload some additional docs and request for VAC2 fee on 5 april i uploaded the documents and requested for VAC2 fee. i did not get any response form Brisbane but so i wanted to contact them by phone and tell them that i am ready to pay VAC2 fee.
> 
> I have tried +61131881 and +61731367000 but of them dont work for me
> first one tells that the number is incorrect
> second one says that this number is not in use any more please contact border.gov.au
> 
> Can some one please provide Brisbane number so that i can contact them.
> 
> Regards
> amir577




They will comeback with payment request, i saw cases waiting up to 4 months for a payment request after choosing to pay vac2. Normally it is quicker though . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

andreyx108b said:


> They will comeback with payment request, i saw cases waiting up to 4 months for a payment request after choosing to pay vac2. Normally it is quicker though .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank for the replay, will i hope that it dont take that long, can you tell me one more thing, in immi account there is a button call "Information provided", i have pressed it when i uploaded the additional doc, is that fine, or should i have waited for them to send me VAC2 payment process

Regards
amir577


----------



## sabooo

Folks,
Need your guidance and advice. I got invited for subclass 189 earlier and on March 23rd received request for additional documents like PCC and evidence of functional English for my wife.
I stay in the USA and average time for getting FBI checks is around 14 weeks so I requested extension of deadline for submitting these documents on April 16th by directly emailing GSM brisbane on their email ID [email protected] and received an automatic confirmation email. 
But so far haven't received any further correspondence if they approved my request for extension of deadline or no. The application in the immiaccount is still in the same status though - additional information requested. 
I am a bit worried as it has been more than 28 days which was the deadline to submit the documents. Do they send confirmation for such deadline extension requests? If yes, what I need to do to ensure successful outcome.


----------



## Saadi

sabooo said:


> Folks,
> Need your guidance and advice. I got invited for subclass 189 earlier and on March 23rd received request for additional documents like PCC and evidence of functional English for my wife.
> I stay in the USA and average time for getting FBI checks is around 14 weeks so I requested extension of deadline for submitting these documents on April 16th by directly emailing GSM brisbane on their email ID [email protected] and received an automatic confirmation email.
> But so far haven't received any further correspondence if they approved my request for extension of deadline or no. The application in the immiaccount is still in the same status though - additional information requested.
> I am a bit worried as it has been more than 28 days which was the deadline to submit the documents. Do they send confirmation for such deadline extension requests? If yes, what I need to do to ensure successful outcome.



Since you have already requested more time by informing them via email. It's all good. They will get back to you when your application will be reviewed next time. 

Don't stress out. All good mate.


----------



## jaseembhutto

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17


Congratulations Buddy!!!!


----------



## sabooo

Saadi said:


> Since you have already requested more time by informing them via email. It's all good. They will get back to you when your application will be reviewed next time.
> 
> Don't stress out. All good mate.


Thank you sir.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

indergill said:


> That's Incorrect you need bachelors equivalent Australia study and 2 Years of experience which can't be claimed for points. I had 26 months experince  If ACS outcome is positive you will get 15 points regardless of years of experience.


i guess the points you received may be in below format not sure though.

Age: 30
PTE: 20
Education: 15
Acs: 0 - but positive 

But congrats on grant!!!!


----------



## himanshu469

Hello Friends,

I lodged my application for 189 subclass on 9th Apr'17 and while going through the saved application under ' View Application' link, I found a discrepancy as explained below:

1. In the Skill Assessment section there is a question which states *'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment'.* In this question I had clearly mentioned *'YES'* while submitting the application. However, in the saved .pdf format of the application downloaded through 'View Application' link the answer to the above question is shown as blank.

2. The same is the case with question 'Is this applicant claiming partner skills points? 

I had read a few days ago on this forum that someone else also faced a similar problem with the format of .pdf application. Please advice what should I do in this case as all other information is correctly reflecting in the application format.

Also, any idea by when can a CO contact be expected considering 9thApr'17 as the application submission date under 'Electronics Engineer' occupation?

Really need some expert advice on this please support.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Saadi

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I lodged my application for 189 subclass on 9th Apr'17 and while going through the saved application under ' View Application' link, I found a discrepancy as explained below:
> 
> 1. In the Skill Assessment section there is a question which states *'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment'.* In this question I had clearly mentioned *'YES'* while submitting the application. However, in the saved .pdf format of the application downloaded through 'View Application' link the answer to the above question is shown as blank.
> 
> 2. The same is the case with question 'Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
> 
> I had read a few days ago on this forum that someone else also faced a similar problem with the format of .pdf application. Please advice what should I do in this case as all other information is correctly reflecting in the application format.
> 
> Also, any idea by when can a CO contact be expected considering 9thApr'17 as the application submission date under 'Electronics Engineer' occupation?
> 
> Really need some expert advice on this please support.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Easy mate, the saved visa application doesn't show all data already entered online. So most of the options are found blank. This is another thing if someone never filled those blanks while filling online application :croc:

Regarding CO contact, current trends shows, CO are allocated within first week of application submission. And this is not mandatory that you will be notified through CO contact email etc. If CO needs any further info, they will contact you otherwise you can get direct grant too. 

So keep calm and eat mangoes :rockon:

You will get your grant sooner or later. In any case if you don't hear from them after a couple of months, give them a call or if you can overcome this penetration of long delay , you must plan world tour 

In short, keep your nerves and let the saga begins and it will end in your favour. 

Cheers.


----------



## neerajrk

Friends i am totally confused and need your help to answer just one question because of which is holding submission of my application.I am filling my Visa application on my own , please help

1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"

*My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all companies are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience. Should i choose name change as yes or no.*

Now someone said it does not matter i should choose no. But i fear this should not screw me up. Please help. I am confused and its killing me


----------



## Xcreamer

Hi folks,

My 189 was approved earlier this month. Planning to move to melb around august. 
Any singaporeans have info about the air ticket? Need to buy round trip or one way is acceptable by the singapore immigration? cuz few years back we were on a long holiday for about 3 months and the counter staff didn't accept the one way ticket at the airport.
Please enlighten me! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kvaidya

Hi Experts,

I submitted application on 13th April and it is still "Received" state. No CO contact. All documents, whatever i had few payslips of all employers and Tax documents, Medical, PCC submitted.

What si happening? Application is still in "Received"state. Did i miss something to press or submit? I have paid the Visa fees and have the receipt in login.

Please comment. Thanks


----------



## neerajrk

Guys will appreciate any help on this. Please senior members need your help



neerajrk said:


> Friends i am totally confused and need your help to answer just one question because of which is holding submission of my application.I am filling my Visa application on my own , please help
> 
> 1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"
> 
> *My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all companies are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience. Should i choose name change as yes or no.*
> 
> Now someone said it does not matter i should choose no. But i fear this should not screw me up. Please help. I am confused and its killing me


----------



## manpan18

neerajrk said:


> Guys will appreciate any help on this. Please senior members need your help
> 
> 
> 
> neerajrk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends i am totally confused and need your help to answer just one question because of which is holding submission of my application.I am filling my Visa application on my own , please help
> 
> 1)For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"
> 
> *My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all companies are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience. Should i choose name change as yes or no.*
> 
> Now someone said it does not matter i should choose no. But i fear this should not screw me up. Please help. I am confused and its killing me
Click to expand...

Yes. Its better to use "Name Change" as it would be seen that way. They will ask for proof either way of this change. If you don't have one already. Get a notarized affidavit stating that Neeraj and Neeraj Kaushik are one and the same person. A lawyer should be able to help you with the format. You can submit the application and upload the affidavit before the CO gets assigned. Upload it under "Change of Name, Evidence of". Also upload both old and new passports in the same section. That should take care of that. Good luck!


----------



## manpan18

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I submitted application on 13th April and it is still "Received" state. No CO contact. All documents, whatever i had few payslips of all employers and Tax documents, Medical, PCC submitted.
> 
> What si happening? Application is still in "Received"state. Did i miss something to press or submit? I have paid the Visa fees and have the receipt in login.
> 
> Please comment. Thanks


You didn't miss anything. Wait for a few more days before you start worrying. No CO contact may turn out to be pleasant surprise.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Regarsing singapore ticket.. are u referring for transit or planning to visit singapore ?
If ur planning for si gapore trip then yes 100% sure u need return ticket.



Xcreamer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My 189 was approved earlier this month. Planning to move to melb around august.
> Any singaporeans have info about the air ticket? Need to buy round trip or one way is acceptable by the singapore immigration? cuz few years back we were on a long holiday for about 3 months and the counter staff didn't accept the one way ticket at the airport.
> Please enlighten me! Thanks in advance.


----------



## manpan18

indergill said:


> Hey fam! I got my grant today! Thanks everyone for bearing silly questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline for taptalk users:
> 
> Computer and Network Engineer 263111 65 Points
> Age 30 Points (25 years)
> PTE 20 Points (S90,R88,L88,W79)
> ACS 15 Points
> 
> 189 Invite 01/03/17
> 189 visa filed 10/03/17
> CO Contact 20/03/17 (India/NZ PCC, Medicals) GSM Adelaide
> Uploaded 21/03/17 (IP Pressed)
> 
> Grant 24/04/17


Congrats buddy!


----------



## indergill

sreeneshkamath said:


> i guess the points you received may be in below format not sure though.
> 
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Education: 15
> Acs: 0 - but positive
> 
> But congrats on grant!!!!


Thanks mate! Yeah it's for education for ACS is just name of organisation who evaluate study and experience many people confuse here ACS for experience only.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

indergill said:


> Thanks mate! Yeah it's for education for ACS is just name of organisation who evaluate study and experience many people confuse here ACS for experience only.



i'm waiting for my acs for anzsco 263111. i'm already working with an AU bank - ACS seems to be pretty off the road to give out details. been waiting for last 3 weeks now.


----------



## manpan18

sreeneshkamath said:


> indergill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate! Yeah it's for education for ACS is just name of organisation who evaluate study and experience many people confuse here ACS for experience only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm waiting for my acs for anzsco 263111. i'm already working with an AU bank - ACS seems to be pretty off the road to give out details. been waiting for last 3 weeks now.
Click to expand...

Things get delayed when there are holidays. There have been a few in AU recently. You should get it this week most probably. Good luck!


----------



## SanBil

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Received Grant for me and Family yesterday. 21st April.. Thank to all my friends here... All who are waiting i pray that you also receive the Grants quickly.. Hopefully you will...
> 
> Time line is below
> Applied 30 Jan 17
> Co contact 15 Feb
> Replied 28 Feb
> Grant 21st April
> IED 16 feb 18


More hopeful and happy to see your grant, Congratz, Did u claimed points for employment? tell us about employmnet verification!! 
Regards


----------



## sreeneshkamath

manpan18 said:


> Things get delayed when there are holidays. There have been a few in AU recently. You should get it this week most probably. Good luck!


Thanks Buddy!!!! yes today too it's holiday in AU. :fencing:


----------



## sreeneshkamath

*Holidays vs ACS*



manpan18 said:


> Things get delayed when there are holidays. There have been a few in AU recently. You should get it this week most probably. Good luck!


Thanks Buddy!!!! yes today too it's holiday in AU. :fencing: :horn:


----------



## matthew.roy

Hi everyone

Wanted to check if anyone was diagnosed with latent TB after skin test and then applied for visa. 

I just did checks for my 4-year old son and skin test suggests he may have latent TB. So doctor asked us to do chest X Ray. 

However, the X Ray report says cardiac, chest and CP angles are clear. 

I have an invite for 189 and last day to apply is May 28. Welcome your thoughts here. Thank you, Matthew


----------



## anmath

hi 
I plan on applying for a 189 visa in 263111.* is it required to be employed at the time of making an application ??* i quit my current job about a month ago and have yet to join a new company. i will not be claiming any points for employment. ACS assessement should be fine as i have about 3 years of relevant experience.


----------



## sultan_azam

anmath said:


> hi
> I plan on applying for a 189 visa in 263111.* is it required to be employed at the time of making an application ??* i quit my current job about a month ago and have yet to join a new company. i will not be claiming any points for employment. ACS assessement should be fine as i have about 3 years of relevant experience.


i*s it required to be employed at the time of making an application ??* *No*


----------



## khan4344

matthew.roy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Wanted to check if anyone was diagnosed with latent TB after skin test and then applied for visa.
> 
> I just did checks for my 4-year old son and skin test suggests he may have latent TB. So doctor asked us to do chest X Ray.
> 
> However, the X Ray report says cardiac, chest and CP angles are clear.
> 
> I have an invite for 189 and last day to apply is May 28. Welcome your thoughts here. Thank you, Matthew


Bro, I am not an expert but I can say that it shouldn't be a big issue. Normally in this scenario physician panel refer the client to Specialist and mention in your report that it has been refereed. You good to apply for your visa.


----------



## namitc

Hello, i am in the process of uploading the documents. In my case, in my last 7 years of experience, i always took salaries in cash from my employer. I do have all the salary payslips and i also filed ITR for each year. I can also show each years balance sheets certified by CA and even a letter from CA stating that i recieved salaries in cash for all these years. But in my bank statements, these salaries wouldnt be there.

Would there be a problem in my case?

Thanks.


----------



## vivek_ntm

Hello everyone, 
I'm in process of collecting PCC and have received the Certificate of Good Conduct (CGC) from Malaysia, however the passport number in the document belongs to my previous passport (the one which was I had when I used to work at Malaysia). The CGC was issued in March 2017 and still valid. Since it doesn't show new passport number should I get a new CGC or submit as is and add explanation.


----------



## ExpatingSinceLong

Dear. 15 points for employment and No verification done..


SanBil said:


> ExpatingSinceLong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received Grant for me and Family yesterday. 21st April.. Thank to all my friends here... All who are waiting i pray that you also receive the Grants quickly.. Hopefully you will...
> 
> Time line is below
> Applied 30 Jan 17
> Co contact 15 Feb
> Replied 28 Feb
> Grant 21st April
> IED 16 feb 18
> 
> 
> 
> More hopeful and happy to see your grant, Congratz, Did u claimed points for employment? tell us about employmnet verification!!
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## matthew.roy

khan4344 said:


> Bro, I am not an expert but I can say that it shouldn't be a big issue. Normally in this scenario physician panel refer the client to Specialist and mention in your report that it has been refereed. You good to apply for your visa.


Many thanks brother.


----------



## mctowel

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I submitted application on 13th April and it is still "Received" state. No CO contact. All documents, whatever i had few payslips of all employers and Tax documents, Medical, PCC submitted.
> 
> What si happening? Application is still in "Received"state. Did i miss something to press or submit? I have paid the Visa fees and have the receipt in login.
> 
> Please comment. Thanks


Bro, we re in this together. I also submitted on the 13th. Status remains received. I m still looking around my application, dotting the i's and crossing the T's. I suggest the same

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

ExpatingSinceLong said:


> Dear. 15 points for employment and No verification done..



I hope to get mine soon, actually I want to quit this job, only because of this wait I am lingering so many plans :S


----------



## mctowel

manpan18 said:


> Yes. Its better to use "Name Change" as it would be seen that way. They will ask for proof either way of this change. If you don't have one already. Get a notarized affidavit stating that Neeraj and Neeraj Kaushik are one and the same person. A lawyer should be able to help you with the format. You can submit the application and upload the affidavit before the CO gets assigned. Upload it under "Change of Name, Evidence of". Also upload both old and new passports in the same section. That should take care of that. Good luck!


Will having four names only in my birth certificate, meanwhile, the first three remain used only in every other document(passport, licence, education certificates, visa, assessment.. etc) be considered as a name change? I ll be getting an affidavit, but will I have to upload it under "Change of name, evidence of" ?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaymu0829

Hey guys,

I just updated my EOI with my new PTE score +79 

now I have 70 point in Mechanical engineering

What are the chances for me to get invited for tomorrow's round.

Thank you guys, this forum was really useful, resourceful and awesome in many ways for my journey in PR

thanks


----------



## manpan18

mctowel said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Its better to use "Name Change" as it would be seen that way. They will ask for proof either way of this change. If you don't have one already. Get a notarized affidavit stating that Neeraj and Neeraj Kaushik are one and the same person. A lawyer should be able to help you with the format. You can submit the application and upload the affidavit before the CO gets assigned. Upload it under "Change of Name, Evidence of". Also upload both old and new passports in the same section. That should take care of that. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Will having four names only in my birth certificate, meanwhile, the first three remain used only in every other document(passport, licence, education certificates, visa, assessment.. etc) be considered as a name change? I ll be getting an affidavit, but will I have to upload it under "Change of name, evidence of" ?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. But there is no other section for "Other names". If you are willing to not to use your birth certificate then you need not declare the "Four Name" name. If you are going to use it, then you have to go with "name change" and for reason you can put "Other" and "Partial name used in certain document" or something to that effect.


----------



## jaseembhutto

SanBil said:


> I hope to get mine soon, actually I want to quit this job, only because of this wait I am lingering so many plans :S


Hey Bro, are you done with employment verification or not? and what job-supported documents you provided?


----------



## manpan18

vivek_ntm said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm in process of collecting PCC and have received the Certificate of Good Conduct (CGC) from Malaysia, however the passport number in the document belongs to my previous passport (the one which was I had when I used to work at Malaysia). The CGC was issued in March 2017 and still valid. Since it doesn't show new passport number should I get a new CGC or submit as is and add explanation.


Not required really. Mention your old passport number in the application and upload it under identity/travel document. Should be fine.


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Hello, i am in the process of uploading the documents. In my case, in my last 7 years of experience, i always took salaries in cash from my employer. I do have all the salary payslips and i also filed ITR for each year. I can also show each years balance sheets certified by CA and even a letter from CA stating that i recieved salaries in cash for all these years. But in my bank statements, these salaries wouldnt be there.
> 
> Would there be a problem in my case?
> 
> Thanks.


Bank statement is just one way of proving paid employment. As long as you have the supporting documents you mentioned, it should not be a problem.


----------



## kewlneeli

My CO contact was very quick before i could upload any documents. how long would CO take to come back to the application ? Since no document was uploaded when he contacted first, could this delay the grant ?


12/02/2017:	Application Lodge 
18/02/2017:	CO Contact before i could upload docs (~ GSM Brisbane):scared:
09/03/2017:	All Docs Submitted
Grant : Waiting


----------



## khan4344

kewlneeli said:


> My CO contact was very quick before i could upload any documents. how long would CO take to come back to the application ? Since no document was uploaded when he contacted first, could this delay the grant ?
> 
> 
> 12/02/2017:	Application Lodge
> 18/02/2017:	CO Contact before i could upload docs (~ GSM Brisbane):scared:
> 09/03/2017:	All Docs Submitted
> Grant : Waiting


Same thing happened to me but mine is GSM Adelaide


----------



## kewlneeli

So we are in the same boat!


----------



## khan4344

kewlneeli said:


> So we are in the same boat!


Yes bro. Now seeking the answer to same question if It could delay the grant?


----------



## SanBil

jaseembhutto said:


> Hey Bro, are you done with employment verification or not? and what job-supported documents you provided?


No verification in my knowledge so far  
Reference letter, Statutory declaration (company shutdown), all 7 years payslips, bank statememnts


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Hi there

How and where can I refer to the visa ceilings for the year 2016-17. I keep seeing to replies stating that from May onwards people might start getting a delay email from their COs. Just wanted to know that if at all there is a link where I can refer to see for myself on the visa ceilings and how much has been filled up to date (like the one that we have the invitation ceilings). Thanks.


----------



## SanBil

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there
> 
> How and where can I refer to the visa ceilings for the year 2016-17. I keep seeing to replies stating that from May onwards people might start getting a delay email from their COs. Just wanted to know that if at all there is a link where I can refer to see for myself on the visa ceilings and how much has been filled up to date (like the one that we have the invitation ceilings). Thanks.


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## kewlneeli

Isn't this showing how many invitations are sent out?


----------



## lauralnk

SanBil said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3



The link is for occupation ceiling and NOT visa ceiling. I doubt as to whether there is any such thing as visa ceiling.


----------



## kptPP

Hello ,
I lodged my visa on 21/04/2017 in which i have claimed partners points.
Uploaded all docs of of me and my wife.

Can the employment verification of wife also happen?


----------



## khan4344

kptPP said:


> Hello ,
> I lodged my visa on 21/04/2017 in which i have claimed partners points.
> Uploaded all docs of of me and my wife.
> 
> Can the employment verification of wife also happen?


yes since you are claiming her points.


----------



## sultan_azam

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there
> 
> How and where can I refer to the visa ceilings for the year 2016-17. I keep seeing to replies stating that from May onwards people might start getting a delay email from their COs. Just wanted to know that if at all there is a link where I can refer to see for myself on the visa ceilings and how much has been filled up to date (like the one that we have the invitation ceilings). Thanks.


we are yet to explore that.. i.e the visa ceilings. people on forum say the MAY thing based on experience in past years



SanBil said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


this one shows numbers for invites and doesnt actually show the number of visa to be issued in particular year. initially lot many got confused with the word VISA


----------



## sultan_azam

kptPP said:


> Hello ,
> I lodged my visa on 21/04/2017 in which i have claimed partners points.
> Uploaded all docs of of me and my wife.
> 
> Can the employment verification of wife also happen?


I dont think they will verify your wife's employment


----------



## Gagz

mctowel said:


> Bro, we re in this together. I also submitted on the 13th. Status remains received. I m still looking around my application, dotting the i's and crossing the T's. I suggest the same
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Looks like many people have lodged on 13th and waiting.

+1 in the party.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I lodged my application for 189 subclass on 9th Apr'17 and while going through the saved application under ' View Application' link, I found a discrepancy as explained below:
> 
> 1. In the Skill Assessment section there is a question which states *'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment'.* In this question I had clearly mentioned *'YES'* while submitting the application. However, in the saved .pdf format of the application downloaded through 'View Application' link the answer to the above question is shown as blank.
> 
> 2. The same is the case with question 'Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
> 
> I had read a few days ago on this forum that someone else also faced a similar problem with the format of .pdf application. Please advice what should I do in this case as all other information is correctly reflecting in the application format.
> 
> Also, any idea by when can a CO contact be expected considering 9thApr'17 as the application submission date under 'Electronics Engineer' occupation?
> 
> Really need some expert advice on this please support.
> 
> Thanks in advance


@mctowel and others

I was wondering why in this case neither CO contacted nor direct grant was given considering the fact that people who lodged on 12th have got the visa.

May be they see the occupation too. May be.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres

matthew.roy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Wanted to check if anyone was diagnosed with latent TB after skin test and then applied for visa.
> 
> I just did checks for my 4-year old son and skin test suggests he may have latent TB. So doctor asked us to do chest X Ray.
> 
> However, the X Ray report says cardiac, chest and CP angles are clear.
> 
> I have an invite for 189 and last day to apply is May 28. Welcome your thoughts here. Thank you, Matthew


Dont worry.. this happened to my dad as well.. they referred to a specialist where he took few more tests n confirmed that therr is nothing..but had to pay additional 200$ for those additional tests..n also it took 2 months to get the results uploaded to immigration 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

kptPP said:


> Hello ,
> I lodged my visa on 21/04/2017 in which i have claimed partners points.
> Uploaded all docs of of me and my wife.
> 
> Can the employment verification of wife also happen?


Can be happened and I never seen one so far from this forum.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

sultan_azam said:


> we are yet to explore that.. i.e the visa ceilings. people on forum say the MAY thing based on experience in past years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one shows numbers for invites and doesnt actually show the number of visa to be issued in particular year. initially lot many got confused with the word VISA




Thanks Sultan, I tried searching over the internet, but couldn't. I thought I'm missing out on some info. Thanks for the help. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## muthugovind

HI JO arch \\may i know which course u graduated from nus. am also nus graduate with 1 yr masters degree planning to apply for aaca assessment


----------



## alisadaf88

*Tuberculosis Treatment*

Hi,

I had applied for my 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then had my medicals and PCC in April 2016. But then my Xray showed some scars on my lungs so the DIBP asked me to undergo sputum tests. My sputum tests were negative. But even then the doctors weren't convinced and asked me to go for tuberculosis treatment. 

Meanwhile I received a mail from the CO in March 2017 asking me to resubmit my PCC since the previous one expired.
So I submitted the same.

I finally completed my 6 month treatment in Jan 2017 and then again I did a sputum test which was negative and my final reports were submitted on April 11, 2017. 

Any idea how much more time will it take for my visa to come through. My current status shows "Assessment in Progress".

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharmison

Narasimharajn said:


> Thanks Sharmison,Is
> fingerprints mandatory to take it from local Indian police ?? How about taking from the private service provider ?
> Will be any issue ??


I am not sure if Singapore Police (CID division) is fine to take finger print from private party. Normally they prefer the fingerprint taken from law Enforcement Agency.

Have you checked the Singapore police website for CoC?

If not please go through and see if they have mentioned anything. Or you can email them too, they would get back to you.

Singapore Police CoC

CoC FAQ

If residing overseas

This is what they have written on their webpage:

I am residing overseas; do I need to come to Singapore to apply for COC?


Applicants residing overseas can apply and pay for COC via the eCOC webpage. Upon successful submission of the application, the Acknowledgment Slip must then be printed out and mailed to COC office, along with the applicant’s hardcopy fingerprint impressions taken by an authorised institution at the country of residence.

Below is a walk-through of the process:

Applicants Residing Overseas

Step 1: Apply for COC at the SPF eServices webpage

Step 2: Complete the online forms & make payment via Credit/Debit Card or I-Banking

Step 3: Print the Acknowledgement Slip

Step 4: Take fingerprint impressions at an authorised institution

Step 5: Mail the Acknowledgement Slip and hardcopy fingerprint impression to COC office
Step 6: COC office will mail the COC upon receipt of the Acknowledgement Slip and hardcopy fingerprint impression


----------



## mctowel

Gagz said:


> @mctowel and others
> 
> I was wondering why in this case neither CO contacted nor direct grant was given considering the fact that people who lodged on 12th have got the visa.
> 
> May be they see the occupation too. May be.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I doubt its based on any occupation or other factors. One thing I ve observed well is that 90% of applicants get contacted for either a direct grant or for request of additional information within the first 3 weeks. Typically among the 90%, most get the contact between 11-14 days. 
All these are my opinions based on observations

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

mctowel said:


> Will having four names only in my birth certificate, meanwhile, the first three remain used only in every other document(passport, licence, education certificates, visa, assessment.. etc) be considered as a name change? I ll be getting an affidavit, but will I have to upload it under "Change of name, evidence of" ?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Can someone please be kind to help with my query?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop

khan4344 said:


> Same thing happened to me but mine is GSM Adelaide




Same here... we lodged application on 2nd march and co contact on 8th... that was too fast.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan1111

Hi everyone,

I applied for 189 Visa in May 2016 for myself and my wife. I had 70 points.
However it was on hold as my wife was preganant and had a baby in August 2016.

During this time we uploaded partial documents and CO was in contact.

By Oct 2016 we uploaded all the documents of me, my wife and baby. (PCC, Passport, Medicals, ACS).

Last time CO contacted was in Oct 2016, after I uploaded the requested documents there is no response from them ?

It is April 25th 2017 today and I have got no response from any GSM or CO and I have mailed them 3-4 times t gsm.brisbane but no response, my SOL is 263111. ??

Does anyone have any idea


----------



## mctowel

Hi guys
Under what heading should I upload an affidavit for a confirmation of name?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

Alan1111 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa in May 2016 for myself and my wife. I had 70 points.
> However it was on hold as my wife was preganant and had a baby in August 2016.
> 
> During this time we uploaded partial documents and CO was in contact.
> 
> By Oct 2016 we uploaded all the documents of me, my wife and baby. (PCC, Passport, Medicals, ACS).
> 
> Last time CO contacted was in Oct 2016, after I uploaded the requested documents there is no response from them ?
> 
> It is April 25th 2017 today and I have got no response from any GSM or CO and I have mailed them 3-4 times t gsm.brisbane but no response, my SOL is 263111. ??
> 
> Does anyone have any idea


Yea, same here. There are some others on the forum with similar issues. Applications lodged in May - Nov and nothing yet.


----------



## Mirjee

Hello and regards

Need to ask some thing....Today at 6pm i received email from skill select that there is a msg for me. But when i chkd there aren't any msgs. 
Still confused y got the email??

Anyone else faced the same issue.


ANZSCO :263111
Points: : 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W: :80/85/89/80 :02 Jun 2016
ACS : :08 Jan 2017 to 25 Jan 2017
EOI DOE: :26 Jan 2017 |*
EOI Invitation: : 02 Feb 2017
PCC: :01 Feb 2017
Medicals: : 05 Feb 2017*
Visa Lodge :05 Feb 2017
Medical Results: :15 Feb 2017
CO Allocated : 22 Feb 2017 Adelaide
Responded to CO : 6 March 2017


----------



## sharat47

Mirjee said:


> Hello and regards
> 
> Need to ask some thing....Today at 6pm i received email from skill select that there is a msg for me. But when i chkd there aren't any msgs.
> Still confused y got the email??
> 
> Anyone else faced the same issue.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO :263111
> Points: : 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W: :80/85/89/80 :02 Jun 2016
> ACS : :08 Jan 2017 to 25 Jan 2017
> EOI DOE: :26 Jan 2017 |*
> EOI Invitation: : 02 Feb 2017
> PCC: :01 Feb 2017
> Medicals: : 05 Feb 2017*
> Visa Lodge :05 Feb 2017
> Medical Results: :15 Feb 2017
> CO Allocated : 22 Feb 2017 Adelaide
> Responded to CO : 6 March 2017


Just check correspondence tab. You might find some message there.


----------



## super.mad

Mirjee said:


> Hello and regards
> 
> Need to ask some thing....Today at 6pm i received email from skill select that there is a msg for me. But when i chkd there aren't any msgs.
> Still confused y got the email??
> 
> Anyone else faced the same issue.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO :263111
> Points: : 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W: :80/85/89/80 :02 Jun 2016
> ACS : :08 Jan 2017 to 25 Jan 2017
> EOI DOE: :26 Jan 2017 |*
> EOI Invitation: : 02 Feb 2017
> PCC: :01 Feb 2017
> Medicals: : 05 Feb 2017*
> Visa Lodge :05 Feb 2017
> Medical Results: :15 Feb 2017
> CO Allocated : 22 Feb 2017 Adelaide
> Responded to CO : 6 March 2017


I also got same msg, searched everywhere bt didnt found anything. Let me know if u get something.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> @mctowel and others
> 
> I was wondering why in this case neither CO contacted nor direct grant was given considering the fact that people who lodged on 12th have got the visa.
> 
> May be they see the occupation too. May be.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




In some cases co do no contact at all. Perfectly normal. It may indeed turn to grant without any contact after 90 and even more days. 

Occupation is irrelevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mctowel said:


> I doubt its based on any occupation or other factors. One thing I ve observed well is that 90% of applicants get contacted for either a direct grant or for request of additional information within the first 3 weeks. Typically among the 90%, most get the contact between 11-14 days.
> All these are my opinions based on observations
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




Direct grant sometimes happen later stages, i.e 90+ days, i saw many. 

Co contacts are normal within 4-6 weeks too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

mctowel said:


> Hi guys
> Under what heading should I upload an affidavit for a confirmation of name?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


To be honest, I will wait if waiting is not such an issue - giving up direct grant. You haven't really made any name change rather not used the full name since its too long. There are some countries where people are given up to 10-12 long names but uses only 2-3 of them in passport and such. You may be able to explain this to CO in ImmiAccount and wait for CO's instructions. This is of course my personal opinion as others can tell you better.

Or if you don't want no issue, can also get affidavit.


----------



## mctowel

zaback21 said:


> To be honest, I will wait if waiting is not such an issue - giving up direct grant. You haven't really made any name change rather not used the full name since its too long. There are some countries where people are given up to 10-12 long names but uses only 2-3 of them in passport and such. You may be able to explain this to CO in ImmiAccount and wait for CO's instructions. This is of course my personal opinion as others can tell you better.
> 
> Or if you don't want no issue, can also get affidavit.


Thanks for the reply bro. Actually, in where I m from it might not matter in most situations,as everyone understands the numerous naming at birth. Still I ve already gotten a confirmation of name affidavit and uploaded it just to get it off my mind.
I still do appreciate your response


----------



## namitc

Hi

1. How many days after lodging a visa does a CO contact normally?
2. Also, when we say "lodging a visa" does it mean the payment date or the date on which the last document was uploaded?
3. I've seen many posts in this forum mentioning the IP (Information Provided) button. But I dont see any in my account. Is that a problem?
4. Am I supposed to upload a photograph as well?
5. My India PCC appointment is on 27th April. How many days does it take for the PCC to arrive after appointment?
6. I lived in US until 24th April 2008. I lodged my visa (paid the fee) on 19th April 2017 and uploaded documents on 26th April. Technically, now my past 10 years doesn't include full 1 year in US. Do I still need the US PCC? 

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

namitc said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. How many days after lodging a visa does a CO contact normally?
> 2. Also, when we say "lodging a visa" does it mean the payment date or the date on which the last document was uploaded?
> 3. I've seen many posts in this forum mentioning the IP (Information Provided) button. But I dont see any in my account. Is that a problem?
> 4. Am I supposed to upload a photograph as well?
> 5. My India PCC appointment is on 27th April. How many days does it take for the PCC to arrive after appointment?
> 6. I lived in US until 24th April 2008. I lodged my visa (paid the fee) on 19th April 2017 and uploaded documents on 26th April. Technically, now my past 10 years doesn't include full 1 year in US. Do I still need the US PCC?
> 
> Thank you.




1. 3-6 weeks normally.
2. Paid the fees.
3. If CO requests anything the button will appear. 
4. No
5. - 
6. Yes. Isnt it 9 years?  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

Alan1111 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa in May 2016 for myself and my wife. I had 70 points.
> However it was on hold as my wife was preganant and had a baby in August 2016.
> 
> During this time we uploaded partial documents and CO was in contact.
> 
> By Oct 2016 we uploaded all the documents of me, my wife and baby. (PCC, Passport, Medicals, ACS).
> 
> Last time CO contacted was in Oct 2016, after I uploaded the requested documents there is no response from them ?
> 
> It is April 25th 2017 today and I have got no response from any GSM or CO and I have mailed them 3-4 times t gsm.brisbane but no response, my SOL is 263111. ??
> 
> Does anyone have any idea


Try calling them, try this number +61 131 881, if you get any response please do tell us


----------



## ansmirza

Hello Folks .. 

I am trying to fill my 189 Visa Application ..

Does the employment history in 189 application gets automatically pulled from EOI ??

I know my ACS and English test was pulled automatically pulled .. but employment history was not pulled.


is this an issue ?? I am sure i updated my employment history in EOI and that is how my points were reflected.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

How can I check whether the medical results are uploaded to the e-medical client. I know how to login to the client, but where does it says, it has received all the details?

Thanks


----------



## Mirjee

Hello 
I m a software engineer I know there r tabs and other drop down menus but the thing is that there is nothing apart from the eoi submission eoi accepted and visa submitted msgs. 

Any one has the same experience


----------



## pkk0574

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> How can I check whether the medical results are uploaded to the e-medical client. I know how to login to the client, but where does it says, it has received all the details?
> 
> Thanks




Don't know about emedical client. But if you have lodged your visa, there is a link for health assessment under each applicant. If you click on this link and the message says something like "No action required" then it means the report has been submitted by the clinic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1

Mirjee said:


> Hello and regards
> 
> Need to ask some thing....Today at 6pm i received email from skill select that there is a msg for me. But when i chkd there aren't any msgs.
> Still confused y got the email??
> 
> Anyone else faced the same issue.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO :263111
> Points: : 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+15(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W: :80/85/89/80 :02 Jun 2016
> ACS : :08 Jan 2017 to 25 Jan 2017
> EOI DOE: :26 Jan 2017 |*
> EOI Invitation: : 02 Feb 2017
> PCC: :01 Feb 2017
> Medicals: : 05 Feb 2017*
> Visa Lodge :05 Feb 2017
> Medical Results: :15 Feb 2017
> CO Allocated : 22 Feb 2017 Adelaide
> Responded to CO : 6 March 2017


Hey bro, in you IMMI ACCOUNT , click on the application.On the left hand side line on VIEW APPLICATION MAILBOX.You will find the necessary attachments.


----------



## desisingh

I submitted all documents for visa on 13 Apr, 2017 and uploaded all documents upfront except medical. I am going for Medical on 27 Apr (tomorrow). As there has been no CO contact till now, do i stand a chance for direct grant?


----------



## prassu1

desisingh said:


> I submitted all documents for visa on 13 Apr, 2017 and uploaded all documents upfront except medical. I am going for Medical on 27 Apr (tomorrow). As there has been no CO contact till now, do i stand a chance for direct grant?


Hey Desi, finish off the your medicals then maybe you can expect a direct grant.


----------



## Mirjee

Bro I didnt receive the email from immiaccount. I received the email from skill select. And since yesterday have checked the skillselect and immiaccount more than 100 times. No use. 

Any one who had the grant or no grant had the same experience 




prassu1 said:


> Hey bro, in you IMMI ACCOUNT , click on the application.On the left hand side line on VIEW APPLICATION MAILBOX.You will find the necessary attachments.


----------



## prassu1

Mirjee said:


> Bro I didnt receive the email from immiaccount. I received the email from skill select. And since yesterday have checked the skillselect and immiaccount more than 100 times. No use.
> 
> Any one who had the grant or no grant had the same experience[/QUOTE
> If there is nothing in both of Skill set and immi account, maybe its an indication that they have received the application and started working on it.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda

Hello Guys,

Need some advice. My friend has got a Bachelor in Arts, Correspondence MBA from University of Wales. However she has certification and has been working as a Japanese interpreter in India. 

Can anyone suggest the right course of action how to proceed. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya

Dear All and Specially Sultan,

I have received the Grant Letter today morning from GSM Adelaide. It is a Direct Grant.

I am very thankful to this whole forum who always answered my amateur queries, especially Sultan and other experts. I hope the same sort of brotherhood and support is seen in real world also just like this virtual world. 

I started the journey by chasing the immigration consultants, though I was not ready to pay their fees as it seemed hyped to me. I got some pointers from them to get skill assessed from EA. I accidentally found this forum and that's where it all started taking pace. I started viewing the EOI forum initially and then this Visa Grant forum. I never had time to read the forums and hardly got 5 minutes in the day to read because of my office work load. Though, I copied all relevant points from experts in the Forum especially Sultan. All these expert points have helped in getting the Direct Grant.
If I can do it , Anybody can do it without much external support.

Guys, I am very thankful for your support, replies, concerns, comparisons, in-depth analysis and most of all THE LOVE!!!

Cheers

Below is my Timeline:

ANZSCO :233914 - Engineering Technologist
Points: : 65
Skill Assessment completion: EA : 06 Dec 2016 
EOI DOE: :06 Dec 2017 
EOI Invitation: : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodge :13 Apr 2017
Documents - All Uploaded (PCC, Medicals, Experience Letters (NO reference and R&R letters), Offer Letters, Tax Documents (Form 26AS, Form 16), Few Payslips whatever I had, Few Bank statements (not from all employers, just 2), Documents for family (Wife n Kid), Form 80 & 1221 for me and wife.
Direct Grant: 26 Apr 2017


----------



## prassu1

Alan1111 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa in May 2016 for myself and my wife. I had 70 points.
> However it was on hold as my wife was preganant and had a baby in August 2016.
> 
> During this time we uploaded partial documents and CO was in contact.
> 
> By Oct 2016 we uploaded all the documents of me, my wife and baby. (PCC, Passport, Medicals, ACS).
> 
> Last time CO contacted was in Oct 2016, after I uploaded the requested documents there is no response from them ?
> 
> It is April 25th 2017 today and I have got no response from any GSM or CO and I have mailed them 3-4 times t gsm.brisbane but no response, my SOL is 263111. ??
> 
> Does anyone have any idea


 Hi Alan, based on my analysis, I belong to the same code as yours.263111 is the slowest processing code, with rare cases getting a grant in the span of 45 days.i have lodged my my 189 under 263111 on Jan 28th 2017, its been 3 months now and no progress yet.:frusty::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manpan18

Kvaidya said:


> Dear All and Specially Sultan,
> 
> I have received the Grant Letter today morning from GSM Adelaide. It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> I am very thankful to this whole forum who always answered my amateur queries, especially Sultan and other experts. I hope the same sort of brotherhood and support is seen in real world also just like this virtual world.
> 
> I started the journey by chasing the immigration consultants, though I was not ready to pay their fees as it seemed hyped to me. I got some pointers from them to get skill assessed from EA. I accidentally found this forum and that's where it all started taking pace. I started viewing the EOI forum initially and then this Visa Grant forum. I never had time to read the forums and hardly got 5 minutes in the day to read because of my office work load. Though, I copied all relevant points from experts in the Forum especially Sultan. All these expert points have helped in getting the Direct Grant.
> If I can do it , Anybody can do it without much external support.
> 
> Guys, I am very thankful for your support, replies, concerns, comparisons, in-depth analysis and most of all THE LOVE!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO :233914 - Engineering Technologist
> Points: : 65
> Skill Assessment completion: EA : 06 Dec 2016
> EOI DOE: :06 Dec 2017
> EOI Invitation: : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodge :13 Apr 2017
> Documents - All Uploaded (PCC, Medicals, Experience Letters (NO reference and R&R letters), Offer Letters, Tax Documents (Form 26AS, Form 16), Few Payslips whatever I had, Few Bank statements (not from all employers, just 2), Documents for family (Wife n Kid), Form 80 & 1221 for me and wife.
> Direct Grant: 26 Apr 2017


Congrats buddy! Told you so.


----------



## manpan18

prassu1 said:


> Hi Alan, based on my analysis, I belong to the same code as yours.263111 is the slowest processing code, with rare cases getting a grant in the span of 45 days.i have lodged my my 189 under 263111 on Jan 28th 2017, its been 3 months now and no progress yet.


I saw one on Monday. He got it after about 1 month of CO contact. I am hoping for the same thing. Were you contacted?


----------



## sultan_azam

Kvaidya said:


> Dear All and Specially Sultan,
> 
> I have received the Grant Letter today morning from GSM Adelaide. It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> I am very thankful to this whole forum who always answered my amateur queries, especially Sultan and other experts. I hope the same sort of brotherhood and support is seen in real world also just like this virtual world.
> 
> I started the journey by chasing the immigration consultants, though I was not ready to pay their fees as it seemed hyped to me. I got some pointers from them to get skill assessed from EA. I accidentally found this forum and that's where it all started taking pace. I started viewing the EOI forum initially and then this Visa Grant forum. I never had time to read the forums and hardly got 5 minutes in the day to read because of my office work load. Though, I copied all relevant points from experts in the Forum especially Sultan. All these expert points have helped in getting the Direct Grant.
> If I can do it , Anybody can do it without much external support.
> 
> Guys, I am very thankful for your support, replies, concerns, comparisons, in-depth analysis and most of all THE LOVE!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO :233914 - Engineering Technologist
> Points: : 65
> Skill Assessment completion: EA : 06 Dec 2016
> EOI DOE: :06 Dec 2017
> EOI Invitation: : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodge :13 Apr 2017
> Documents - All Uploaded (PCC, Medicals, Experience Letters (NO reference and R&R letters), Offer Letters, Tax Documents (Form 26AS, Form 16), Few Payslips whatever I had, Few Bank statements (not from all employers, just 2), Documents for family (Wife n Kid), Form 80 & 1221 for me and wife.
> Direct Grant: 26 Apr 2017


Hey mate... lots of congratulations for the visa... do keep in touch

*Request others to keep touch even if you get grant. Invite, Grant, Job etc are just milestones, real migration journey is lot more than that*

lets continue the brotherhood we have in here to the world outside the forum


----------



## lauralnk

prassu1 said:


> Hi Alan, based on my analysis, I belong to the same code as yours.263111 is the slowest processing code, with rare cases getting a grant in the span of 45 days.i have lodged my my 189 under 263111 on Jan 28th 2017, its been 3 months now and no progress yet.:frusty::fingerscrossed:


Looks like we'll lose the interest by the time we receive the grant. I do wish we could track the progress on a stage by stage basis.


----------



## SanBil

prassu1 said:


> Hi Alan, based on my analysis, I belong to the same code as yours.263111 is the slowest processing code, with rare cases getting a grant in the span of 45 days.i have lodged my my 189 under 263111 on Jan 28th 2017, its been 3 months now and no progress yet.:frusty::fingerscrossed:



how can u say that 263111 is lowest one


----------



## jaseembhutto

SanBil said:


> how can u say that 263111 is lowest one


He is right, 263111 is lowest processing occupation, you can see, others are getting direct grant in two week.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

jaseembhutto said:


> He is right, 263111 is lowest processing occupation, you can see, others are getting direct grant in two week.



But people who has 70+ points with 263111 has received it in 3 weeks - direct grant - 6 of my friends got it. though they are not in this group (they got it in march and they never had any co contact either)


----------



## khan4344

Its looks like only one person got the grant today.


----------



## Narasimharajn

Any 189 or 190 invitations received in this month for 261313(Software Engineer)



khan4344 said:


> Its looks like only one person got the grant today.


----------



## nabil65

Hi everyone,
Could anyone please let me know that if I'm allowed to upload any extra document even after pressing the 'Information provided' button ? 

on the 'evidence of australian study' part I have uploaded my certificates and a letter from my education provider(TAFE) but i didn't upload my transcripts. I thought only those two documents will be enough to support my australian study. now still unsure to upload my transcripts. need help pls


----------



## prassu1

manpan18 said:


> I saw one on Monday. He got it after about 1 month of CO contact. I am hoping for the same thing. Were you contacted?


Yes bro, its slow..hopefully we shoudl get it anytime soon.yes I had CO contact from Adelaide.I got a mail saying that they received the application and assessment is in progress.My lodgement of 189 was on Jan 28th 2017, got the email from on Feb 15th 2017.Tts been 3 month and total silence.


----------



## sultan_azam

nabil65 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could anyone please let me know that if I'm allowed to upload any extra document even after pressing the 'Information provided' button ?
> 
> on the 'evidence of australian study' part I have uploaded my certificates and a letter from my education provider(TAFE) but i didn't upload my transcripts. I thought only those two documents will be enough to support my australian study. now still unsure to upload my transcripts. need help pls


yes, you can upload more documents, go ahead


----------



## Gagz

Kvaidya said:


> Dear All and Specially Sultan,
> 
> I have received the Grant Letter today morning from GSM Adelaide. It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> I am very thankful to this whole forum who always answered my amateur queries, especially Sultan and other experts. I hope the same sort of brotherhood and support is seen in real world also just like this virtual world.
> 
> I started the journey by chasing the immigration consultants, though I was not ready to pay their fees as it seemed hyped to me. I got some pointers from them to get skill assessed from EA. I accidentally found this forum and that's where it all started taking pace. I started viewing the EOI forum initially and then this Visa Grant forum. I never had time to read the forums and hardly got 5 minutes in the day to read because of my office work load. Though, I copied all relevant points from experts in the Forum especially Sultan. All these expert points have helped in getting the Direct Grant.
> If I can do it , Anybody can do it without much external support.
> 
> Guys, I am very thankful for your support, replies, concerns, comparisons, in-depth analysis and most of all THE LOVE!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO :233914 - Engineering Technologist
> Points: : 65
> Skill Assessment completion: EA : 06 Dec 2016
> EOI DOE: :06 Dec 2017
> EOI Invitation: : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodge :13 Apr 2017
> Documents - All Uploaded (PCC, Medicals, Experience Letters (NO reference and R&R letters), Offer Letters, Tax Documents (Form 26AS, Form 16), Few Payslips whatever I had, Few Bank statements (not from all employers, just 2), Documents for family (Wife n Kid), Form 80 & 1221 for me and wife.
> Direct Grant: 26 Apr 2017


Congrats buddy and many wishes for the forthecoming journey.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Gagz said:


> Congrats buddy and many wishes for the forthecoming journey.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro ... Any update? Saw one more grant from the team 13th.. Plus this, making two

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

khan4344 said:


> Its looks like only one person got the grant today.


Two actually seen so far. Vikka also got his today

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

mctowel said:


> Bro ... Any update? Saw one more grant from the team 13th.. Plus this, making two
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


No man. No news yet. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1

sreeneshkamath said:


> But people who has 70+ points with 263111 has received it in 3 weeks - direct grant - 6 of my friends got it. though they are not in this group (they got it in march and they never had any co contact either)


As per this forum, one does not get grant based on points.Points matter only until you are invited, rest is all based on first come first serve basis of visa lodgement.
The thing about 263111 code is , if you are lucky u get a grant in 30 to 60 days else one should have the patience to wait for months together with no grant in sight.Sorry guys not to discourage the 263111 code aspirants.I belong to the same code and I sometimes feel 263111 code is jinxed. I uploaded all the docs upfront and waiting for the grant since January, its 3 months to be exact. :Cry:


----------



## vikramkalsan

Got direct grant...
Application on MAR 23
PICKED MAR 49
VISA LODGE APR 04
GRANT APR 19

is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,


----------



## Gagz

vikramkalsan said:


> Got direct grant...
> Application on MAR 23
> PICKED MAR 49
> VISA LODGE APR 04
> GRANT APR 19
> 
> is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,


There is a group. PM me your contact number.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

vikramkalsan said:


> Got direct grant...
> Application on MAR 23
> PICKED MAR 49
> VISA LODGE APR 04
> GRANT APR 19
> 
> is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,


Congratulationss bruv.

We should all make a whatsapp group too. I am in for it


----------



## sreeneshkamath

vikramkalsan said:


> Got direct grant...
> Application on MAR 23
> PICKED MAR 49
> VISA LODGE APR 04
> GRANT APR 19
> 
> is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,


whats the code you applied for? Congrats!!!!!


----------



## desiaussie

nabil65 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could anyone please let me know that if I'm allowed to upload any extra document even after pressing the 'Information provided' button ?
> 
> on the 'evidence of australian study' part I have uploaded my certificates and a letter from my education provider(TAFE) but i didn't upload my transcripts. I thought only those two documents will be enough to support my australian study. now still unsure to upload my transcripts. need help pls


Hi Nabil,

For Australian education points, you need to provide them with the qualification along with all the transcripts and a letter from institution stating that you have successfully completed the course which falls under xxxx CRICOS code and the medium of the study was in english. THey should also mention their CRICOS registration ID along with the CRICOS course code.

This is must and without it, you can not claim the australian study points.


----------



## desiaussie

vikramkalsan said:


> Got direct grant...
> Application on MAR 23
> PICKED MAR 49
> VISA LODGE APR 04
> GRANT APR 19
> 
> is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,


a whatsapp group is a good idea. I will be traveling solo in last week of may, haven't decided on the dates yet.


----------



## Narasimharajn

There is already one watsapp group of around 15 folks...
U can share ur number.. we can add you.



khan4344 said:


> vikramkalsan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got direct grant...
> Application on MAR 23
> PICKED MAR 49
> VISA LODGE APR 04
> GRANT APR 19
> 
> is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulationss bruv.
> 
> We should all make a whatsapp group too. I am in for it
Click to expand...


----------



## SanBil

prassu1 said:


> As per this forum, one does not get grant based on points.Points matter only until you are invited, rest is all based on first come first serve basis of visa lodgement.
> The thing about 263111 code is , if you are lucky u get a grant in 30 to 60 days else one should have the patience to wait for months together with no grant in sight.Sorry guys not to discourage the 263111 code aspirants.I belong to the same code and I sometimes feel 263111 code is jinxed. I uploaded all the docs upfront and waiting for the grant since January, its 3 months to be exact. :Cry:


Its is just generalised process for all professions, differ case to case only


----------



## tihenry

prassu1 said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But people who has 70+ points with 263111 has received it in 3 weeks - direct grant - 6 of my friends got it. though they are not in this group (they got it in march and they never had any co contact either)
> 
> 
> 
> As per this forum, one does not get grant based on points.Points matter only until you are invited, rest is all based on first come first serve basis of visa lodgement.
> The thing about 263111 code is , if you are lucky u get a grant in 30 to 60 days else one should have the patience to wait for months together with no grant in sight.Sorry guys not to discourage the 263111 code aspirants.I belong to the same code and I sometimes feel 263111 code is jinxed. I uploaded all the docs upfront and waiting for the grant since January, its 3 months to be exact.
Click to expand...


Is it always slow for 263111 ? From the myimmitracker site seems like those who have got direct grant for this code have got it in a month or 2.. While its taking time for co contact / reply cases .. I have applied for visa for code 263111 on April 7th


----------



## sobisw

I am planning to lodge VISA application this / next week. I have some queries regarding this process, if anyone can help me on these it will be great.

1. I am processing through agent. I have submitted all the required documents to my agent and I also got PCC clearance on 25th April. So I have submitted the same to my agent. My query is, my agent is insisting on doing medical after Visa application. From this forum and other sites, I heard that if I do Medical after Visa application, grant takes more time. Some people suggested to get a HAP ID before Visa application and then apply for Visa, this will have faster outcome. Could you please let me know which one is the correct / preferred way? As of now plan is to do medical after one week of application. Will it affect direct grant? Please let me know.

2. I got HDFC travel card recently. I am applying Visa for myself, spouse and one kid. So the account should be 3600+1800+900=6300 AUD. But I heard there will be service charge which I need to load in the card. Could anyone please let me know how much is the service charge? What should be correct amount in AUD, which I need to load in the travel card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

vikramkalsan said:


> Got direct grant...
> Application on MAR 23
> PICKED MAR 49
> VISA LODGE APR 04
> GRANT APR 19
> 
> is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,


congratulations Vikram


----------



## sultan_azam

sobisw said:


> I am planning to lodge VISA application this / next week. I have some queries regarding this process, if anyone can help me on these it will be great.
> 
> 1. I am processing through agent. I have submitted all the required documents to my agent and I also got PCC clearance on 25th April. So I have submitted the same to my agent. My query is, my agent is insisting on doing medical after Visa application. From this forum and other sites, I heard that if I do Medical after Visa application, grant takes more time. Some people suggested to get a HAP ID before Visa application and then apply for Visa, this will have faster outcome. Could you please let me know which one is the correct / preferred way? As of now plan is to do medical after one week of application. Will it affect direct grant? Please let me know.
> 
> 2. I got HDFC travel card recently. I am applying Visa for myself, spouse and one kid. So the account should be 3600+1800+900=6300 AUD. But I heard there will be service charge which I need to load in the card. Could anyone please let me know how much is the service charge? What should be correct amount in AUD, which I need to load in the travel card.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. visa processing wont be affected if you finalize medicals soon before case officer picks up your file

2. load 100$ more


----------



## shafiq_prog

hi Dears 
i am still waiting a feedback from DIBP , for more than 96 Days with no change in my application status (REceived) .
do you recommended me to send email to them or wait a little bit ?
Regards


----------



## vivek_ntm

sobisw said:


> I am planning to lodge VISA application this / next week. I have some queries regarding this process, if anyone can help me on these it will be great.
> 
> 1. I am processing through agent. I have submitted all the required documents to my agent and I also got PCC clearance on 25th April. So I have submitted the same to my agent. My query is, my agent is insisting on doing medical after Visa application. From this forum and other sites, I heard that if I do Medical after Visa application, grant takes more time. Some people suggested to get a HAP ID before Visa application and then apply for Visa, this will have faster outcome. Could you please let me know which one is the correct / preferred way? As of now plan is to do medical after one week of application. Will it affect direct grant? Please let me know.
> 
> 2. I got HDFC travel card recently. I am applying Visa for myself, spouse and one kid. So the account should be 3600+1800+900=6300 AUD. But I heard there will be service charge which I need to load in the card. Could anyone please let me know how much is the service charge? What should be correct amount in AUD, which I need to load in the travel card.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you are sure of getting medical appointment immediately after Visa lodgement then it should be ok but some people get CO allocated very fast. 

As per DIBP, they prefer decision ready visa application to achieve faster processing. 
In my opinion it is better to get medical check done before so that if you find any issues it can be resolved (example additional tests due to blood sugar or other issues).

Below is from DIBP website:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

*Achieving a faster visa decision*
_Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment._


----------



## sharat47

Guys after I paid the visa fees, when trying to attach document, there is no tab for each document like 'age proof', 'evidence of English's, etc. All that's there is 'Attach more documents'. Is this normal or there is a tab for attaching each document separately? Or is it a problem with immiaccount site at the moment? Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

sharat47 said:


> Guys after I paid the visa fees, when trying to attach document, there is no tab for each document like 'age proof', 'evidence of English's, etc. All that's there is 'Attach more documents'. Is this normal or there is a tab for attaching each document separately? Or is it a problem with immiaccount site at the moment? Thanks.


logout, login after some time, you will get a list of recommended and necessary documents


----------



## Hasiths

pkk0574 said:


> Don't know about emedical client. But if you have lodged your visa, there is a link for health assessment under each applicant. If you click on this link and the message says something like "No action required" then it means the report has been submitted by the clinic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. will check


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hello

The next PTE results will published only by july 24th. So my concern is about the july cap season.
Note: Is the cap is between july 1st to july 31st or till july 1st? 

Please help.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47

sultan_azam said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys after I paid the visa fees, when trying to attach document, there is no tab for each document like 'age proof', 'evidence of English's, etc. All that's there is 'Attach more documents'. Is this normal or there is a tab for attaching each document separately? Or is it a problem with immiaccount site at the moment? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> logout, login after some time, you will get a list of recommended and necessary documents
Click to expand...

Thanks. Will do that.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

For the Health assessment do we need to submit any docs? Coz under attach documents there is a category called health evidence. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## manpan18

prassu1 said:


> As per this forum, one does not get grant based on points.Points matter only until you are invited, rest is all based on first come first serve basis of visa lodgement.
> The thing about 263111 code is , if you are lucky u get a grant in 30 to 60 days else one should have the patience to wait for months together with no grant in sight.Sorry guys not to discourage the 263111 code aspirants.I belong to the same code and I sometimes feel 263111 code is jinxed. I uploaded all the docs upfront and waiting for the grant since January, its 3 months to be exact.


The thing that concerns me is that they have issued invites beyond the cap. So I am not sure if their algorithm is getting choosy at this point. I don't want to get the delay email. Let's see. My IP was on 31st March so I am still hopeful.


----------



## ammarmp

Hey guys,

I have seen alot of direct grants these days ...Good luck to all those guys for their journey ahead!! ... 

but is it me or are they only for 2613s ???

Are they clearing out this occupation in particular? or these guys are just more active in the forum? :confused2:


----------



## pkk0574

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> For the Health assessment do we need to submit any docs? Coz under attach documents there is a category called health evidence.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Not required. I think it is only required if you are supposed to attach specific certificates like Polio certificates, which is a requirement for some countries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee

sobisw said:


> I am planning to lodge VISA application this / next week. I have some queries regarding this process, if anyone can help me on these it will be great.
> 
> 1. I am processing through agent. I have submitted all the required documents to my agent and I also got PCC clearance on 25th April. So I have submitted the same to my agent. My query is, my agent is insisting on doing medical after Visa application. From this forum and other sites, I heard that if I do Medical after Visa application, grant takes more time. Some people suggested to get a HAP ID before Visa application and then apply for Visa, this will have faster outcome. Could you please let me know which one is the correct / preferred way? As of now plan is to do medical after one week of application. Will it affect direct grant? Please let me know.
> 
> 2. I got HDFC travel card recently. I am applying Visa for myself, spouse and one kid. So the account should be 3600+1800+900=6300 AUD. But I heard there will be service charge which I need to load in the card. Could anyone please let me know how much is the service charge? What should be correct amount in AUD, which I need to load in the travel card.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


AUD 6361.74 was charged to my card on the 19th. 0.98% as documented was the surcharge


----------



## Phattu_tota

Hasiths said:


> Guys,
> 
> For the Health assessment do we need to submit any docs? Coz under attach documents there is a category called health evidence.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can attach e-medical information sheet, though not mandatory

I did.


----------



## sultan_azam

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hello
> 
> The next PTE results will published only by july 24th. So my concern is about the july cap season.
> Note: Is the cap is between july 1st to july 31st or till july 1st?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


PTE results ?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have seen alot of direct grants these days ...Good luck to all those guys for their journey ahead!! ...
> 
> but is it me or are they only for 2613s ???
> 
> Are they clearing out this occupation in particular? or these guys are just more active in the forum? :confused2:


hey Ammar, I have got the invite on 26th, done with FRC and Medical. Now just waiting for PCC. Hope to lodge the case by 10th of May.


----------



## jas81

Any one in this forum got visa grant or co contact after pressing IP on or after March 30th?


----------



## ammarmp

Shuaib Azhar said:


> hey Ammar, I have got the invite on 26th, done with FRC and Medical. Now just waiting for PCC. Hope to lodge the case by 10th of May.


Oh nice! congratz...!

PCC should not take more than couple of days! looking to front load all docs? whats left? why 10th of may?

My wife's medical is tomorrow. Once its done. and the results are uploaded. I will be lodging the visa too insha-Allah hopefully by end of this week!


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

jas81 said:


> Any one in this forum got visa grant or co contact after pressing IP on or after March 30th?


I pressed IP on 25th March, and I am waiting to hear from my CO regarding anything.She asked for medicals on 22nd march and I am hoping she does not need anything else.My job code is 261112.Just waiting and watching


----------



## Hasiths

Phattu_tota said:


> Can attach e-medical information sheet, though not mandatory
> 
> I did.


Thanks mate...


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have seen alot of direct grants these days ...Good luck to all those guys for their journey ahead!! ...
> 
> but is it me or are they only for 2613s ???
> 
> Are they clearing out this occupation in particular? or these guys are just more active in the forum? :confused2:



That's specifically the 261313s. 261311 and 261312 are not getting enough love from the DBIP.


----------



## Zaddu

*New born baby*

Recently, someone was looking for information about including baby to-be born in the visa application. So, please see below:

"If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), the child will automatically be included in your application(s). It does not matter if the child is born in or outside Australia. You will need to tell us about the birth as soon as possible."


----------



## Zaddu

Link to the official page:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl





Zaddu said:


> Recently, someone was looking for information about including baby to-be born in the visa application. So, please see below:
> 
> "If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), the child will automatically be included in your application(s). It does not matter if the child is born in or outside Australia. You will need to tell us about the birth as soon as possible."


----------



## 233311

Got my grant today.

Here is my timeline:

EA Docs submitted (Washington Accord): October 28, 2016 (as 233311)
EA Outcome: November 17, 2016 (As 233411)
EOI: December 9, 2016 (60 Points, PTE:20, Age:25, Bsc:15)
ITA: March 29, 2017
Visa lodged: April 10, 2017
Medicals: April 18, 2017
Direct Grant: April 26, 2017 (GSM Brisbane)


----------



## ammarmp

arunkarthik_rk said:


> That's specifically the 261313s. 261311 and 261312 are not getting enough love from the DBIP.


Lol... only those guys? IS that skill that much required? 

(why didnt i take that major in my studies..   )


----------



## sharmison

Kvaidya said:


> Dear All and Specially Sultan,
> 
> I have received the Grant Letter today morning from GSM Adelaide. It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> I am very thankful to this whole forum who always answered my amateur queries, especially Sultan and other experts. I hope the same sort of brotherhood and support is seen in real world also just like this virtual world.
> 
> I started the journey by chasing the immigration consultants, though I was not ready to pay their fees as it seemed hyped to me. I got some pointers from them to get skill assessed from EA. I accidentally found this forum and that's where it all started taking pace. I started viewing the EOI forum initially and then this Visa Grant forum. I never had time to read the forums and hardly got 5 minutes in the day to read because of my office work load. Though, I copied all relevant points from experts in the Forum especially Sultan. All these expert points have helped in getting the Direct Grant.
> If I can do it , Anybody can do it without much external support.
> 
> Guys, I am very thankful for your support, replies, concerns, comparisons, in-depth analysis and most of all THE LOVE!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO :233914 - Engineering Technologist
> Points: : 65
> Skill Assessment completion: EA : 06 Dec 2016
> EOI DOE: :06 Dec 2017
> EOI Invitation: : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodge :13 Apr 2017
> Documents - All Uploaded (PCC, Medicals, Experience Letters (NO reference and R&R letters), Offer Letters, Tax Documents (Form 26AS, Form 16), Few Payslips whatever I had, Few Bank statements (not from all employers, just 2), Documents for family (Wife n Kid), Form 80 & 1221 for me and wife.
> Direct Grant: 26 Apr 2017


Congrats :rockon:


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

ammarmp said:


> Lol... only those guys? IS that skill that much required?
> 
> 
> 
> (why didnt i take that major in my studies..   )




I didn't do enough research before applying. Otherwise I would have definitely assessed mine for 261313 only. 



Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sharmison

vikramkalsan said:


> Got direct grant...
> Application on MAR 23
> PICKED MAR 49
> VISA LODGE APR 04
> GRANT APR 19
> 
> is there any whats app group we have or can create so that we share jounery planning... etc,


Congrats :rockon:


----------



## sharat47

Guys what's the meaning of IP pressed?


----------



## alisadaf88

Hi,

I had applied for my 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then had my medicals and PCC in April 2016. But then my Xray showed some scars on my lungs so the DIBP asked me to undergo sputum tests. My sputum tests were negative. But even then the doctors weren't convinced and asked me to go for tuberculosis treatment. 

Meanwhile I received a mail from the CO in March 2017 asking me to resubmit my PCC since the previous one expired.
So I submitted the same.

I finally completed my 6 month treatment in Jan 2017 and then again I did a sputum test which was negative and my final reports were submitted on April 11, 2017. 

Any idea how much more time will it take for my visa to come through. My current status shows "Assessment in Progress".

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharmison

233311 said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> EA Docs submitted (Washington Accord): October 28, 2016 (as 233311)
> EA Outcome: November 17, 2016 (As 233411)
> EOI: December 9, 2016 (60 Points, PTE:20, Age:25, Bsc:15)
> ITA: March 29, 2017
> Visa lodged: April 10, 2017
> Medicals: April 18, 2017
> Direct Grant: April 26, 2017 (GSM Brisbane)


Congratulations...

Wow this is the 3rd direct grant today...keep going guys..
:rockon:


----------



## Rizwan Javed

Kvaidya said:


> Dear All and Specially Sultan,
> 
> I have received the Grant Letter today morning from GSM Adelaide. It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> I am very thankful to this whole forum who always answered my amateur queries, especially Sultan and other experts. I hope the same sort of brotherhood and support is seen in real world also just like this virtual world.
> 
> I started the journey by chasing the immigration consultants, though I was not ready to pay their fees as it seemed hyped to me. I got some pointers from them to get skill assessed from EA. I accidentally found this forum and that's where it all started taking pace. I started viewing the EOI forum initially and then this Visa Grant forum. I never had time to read the forums and hardly got 5 minutes in the day to read because of my office work load. Though, I copied all relevant points from experts in the Forum especially Sultan. All these expert points have helped in getting the Direct Grant.
> If I can do it , Anybody can do it without much external support.
> 
> Guys, I am very thankful for your support, replies, concerns, comparisons, in-depth analysis and most of all THE LOVE!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO :233914 - Engineering Technologist
> Points: : 65
> Skill Assessment completion: EA : 06 Dec 2016
> EOI DOE: :06 Dec 2017
> EOI Invitation: : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodge :13 Apr 2017
> Documents - All Uploaded (PCC, Medicals, Experience Letters (NO reference and R&R letters), Offer Letters, Tax Documents (Form 26AS, Form 16), Few Payslips whatever I had, Few Bank statements (not from all employers, just 2), Documents for family (Wife n Kid), Form 80 & 1221 for me and wife.
> Direct Grant: 26 Apr 2017


*
What do you mean by direct grant? Is it different type of visa grant? Because your visa process seemed really fast though there are some people in this forum who are waiting from last 06 months.*


----------



## Zaddu

is there any other better way to pay the visa fees other than using a Travel card?
i.e, which enables us to pay minimal extra charges apart from visa fees?



sultan_azam said:


> 1. visa processing wont be affected if you finalize medicals soon before case officer picks up your file
> 
> 2. load 100$ more


----------



## mohsin1947

Rizwan Javed said:


> *
> What do you mean by direct grant? Is it different type of visa grant? Because your visa process seemed really fast though there are some people in this forum who are waiting from last 06 months.*


Rizwan Bhai 

It means the visa was issued without any contact by case officer. In some cases CO requests for further documents or medicals if not uploaded while lodging the visa.


----------



## manpan18

Rizwan Javed said:


> Kvaidya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All and Specially Sultan,
> 
> I have received the Grant Letter today morning from GSM Adelaide. It is a Direct Grant.
> 
> I am very thankful to this whole forum who always answered my amateur queries, especially Sultan and other experts. I hope the same sort of brotherhood and support is seen in real world also just like this virtual world.
> 
> I started the journey by chasing the immigration consultants, though I was not ready to pay their fees as it seemed hyped to me. I got some pointers from them to get skill assessed from EA. I accidentally found this forum and that's where it all started taking pace. I started viewing the EOI forum initially and then this Visa Grant forum. I never had time to read the forums and hardly got 5 minutes in the day to read because of my office work load. Though, I copied all relevant points from experts in the Forum especially Sultan. All these expert points have helped in getting the Direct Grant.
> If I can do it , Anybody can do it without much external support.
> 
> Guys, I am very thankful for your support, replies, concerns, comparisons, in-depth analysis and most of all THE LOVE!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Below is my Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO :233914 - Engineering Technologist
> Points: : 65
> Skill Assessment completion: EA : 06 Dec 2016
> EOI DOE: :06 Dec 2017
> EOI Invitation: : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodge :13 Apr 2017
> Documents - All Uploaded (PCC, Medicals, Experience Letters (NO reference and R&R letters), Offer Letters, Tax Documents (Form 26AS, Form 16), Few Payslips whatever I had, Few Bank statements (not from all employers, just 2), Documents for family (Wife n Kid), Form 80 & 1221 for me and wife.
> Direct Grant: 26 Apr 2017
> 
> 
> 
> *
> What do you mean by direct grant? Is it different type of visa grant? Because your visa process seemed really fast though there are some people in this forum who are waiting from last 06 months.*
Click to expand...

Direct Grant. When all documents are uploaded upfront and CO is happy with them. Visa granted without asking any questions. I attempted that but failed and now I am waiting.


----------



## Kvaidya

Rizwan Javed said:


> *
> What do you mean by direct grant? Is it different type of visa grant? Because your visa process seemed really fast though there are some people in this forum who are waiting from last 06 months.*


Nothing different , it was processed fast. That's it.


----------



## manpan18

sharat47 said:


> Guys what's the meaning of IP pressed?



CO asks for more documents - Visa Status - Information Requested
Candidate uploads the requested document and clicks Information Provided (IP Pressed)


----------



## zaback21

sharat47 said:


> Guys what's the meaning of IP pressed?


IP = Information Provided I think. 

You press the IP button in ImmiAccount to say you have provided information. Hence, IP Press.


----------



## zaback21

Rizwan Javed said:


> *
> What do you mean by direct grant? Is it different type of visa grant? Because your visa process seemed really fast though there are some people in this forum who are waiting from last 06 months.*


If you follow this, you will get a Direct Grant. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## Rizwan Javed

manpan18 said:


> Direct Grant. When all documents are uploaded upfront and CO is happy with them. Visa granted without asking any questions. I attempted that but failed and now I am waiting.


*So it means if we will provide all above documents what kvaidya provided, what are the chances of direct grant? 
*


----------



## raja79

hello guys#
i have a question .i applied thru an agent so obviously he has the email address that CO will use for correspondence. i have copied my application into my account by using file and TRN No .i want to know that suppose i want to upload any document , can i do it from my account or only the agent is authorized to upload the documents.

REGARDS


----------



## zaback21

Rizwan Javed said:


> *So it means if we will provide all above documents what kvaidya provided, what are the chances of direct grant?
> *


I don't know what kvaidya provided cos it varies from person to person. But as you can already see from the link, if you provide everything the CO requires before CO opens your file, CO doesn't need to ask you anything and he/she can get staright to assessment and verification and can give you visa without the need to contact you.


----------



## WildBowlder

You can upload your self. Actually you and your agent both can upload.


----------



## kvirlive

sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate... lots of congratulations for the visa... do keep in touch
> 
> *Request others to keep touch even if you get grant. Invite, Grant, Job etc are just milestones, real migration journey is lot more than that*
> 
> lets continue the brotherhood we have in here to the world outside the forum


Congratulations to KVaidya and kudos to Sultan.
Sultan you're keeping a great tempo among all the expats here and your contribution is outstanding.
Hope we all have great future ahead waiting in OZ land.


----------



## vaidya99

Hi,
I see for 261313 occupation ceiling is reached. That means we won't get invite for this occupation in this year? Or 
We won't get visa grant in this year? Or 
Still We will be able to get bith invite and grant as there is still e months of time?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

sharat47 said:


> Guys after I paid the visa fees, when trying to attach document, there is no tab for each document like 'age proof', 'evidence of English's, etc. All that's there is 'Attach more documents'. Is this normal or there is a tab for attaching each document separately? Or is it a problem with immiaccount site at the moment? Thanks.


It happened differently to me. I coudnt find the attatch button for each evidence. I had to go through attatch more documents to upload each document. It resulted to having multiple list of same evidence for the different documents uploaded under it.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

233311 said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> EA Docs submitted (Washington Accord): October 28, 2016 (as 233311)
> EA Outcome: November 17, 2016 (As 233411)
> EOI: December 9, 2016 (60 Points, PTE:20, Age:25, Bsc:15)
> ITA: March 29, 2017
> Visa lodged: April 10, 2017
> Medicals: April 18, 2017
> Direct Grant: April 26, 2017 (GSM Brisbane)


Big Congrats man. Will like to know the documents you submitted as we re having the same profile.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabil65

sultan_azam said:


> yes, you can upload more documents, go ahead


thank you very much for your quick reply friend


----------



## rockycres

vaidya99 said:


> Hi,
> I see for 261313 occupation ceiling is reached. That means we won't get invite for this occupation in this year? Or
> We won't get visa grant in this year? Or
> Still We will be able to get bith invite and grant as there is still e months of time?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


190 is still there..only 189 is closed for this year

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asalehin

*189 Co contact regarding Health exam*

Hi Team, 

Hope everyone here hold up well with petience ~

I lodged my 189 visa application with my partner on Jan 18th with most of the documents front loaded.
18th Jan : Visa lodged

8th Feb : The CO contacted me to for PCC and Certified Passport copy for both of us. Documents were provided in 2 days and clicked IP. 

10 April : The CO Asked for health exam as our previous health expired on 22nd Feb so no we both have finished taking Health exam myself in Sydney on 12th April and My Partner in South Korea on 26th April.

I am wondering how do I know when the info from Medical centre will send to Immi so that I can click on IP button? 


Thank you for any response.


Akib


----------



## namitc

Hi,

I paid the visa fee on 19th April. The CO hasn't contacted me yet. Today is my PCC appointment. If I can upload the PCC before any CO contacts me, does it still means I "frontloaded" my documents and could I still hope for a direct grant?

Also, since the 261313 ceiling has been reached, can I still get a grant?

Thanks.


----------



## Asalehin

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I paid the visa fee on 19th April. The CO hasn't contacted me yet. Today is my PCC appointment. If I can upload the PCC before any CO contacts me, does it still means I "frontloaded" my documents and could I still hope for a direct grant?
> 
> Also, since the 261313 ceiling has been reached, can I still get a grant?
> 
> Thanks.



As far as i believe you can still do your PCC today hope for direct grant which has nothing to do with ceiling filled. 

Goodluck X


----------



## manpan18

jas81 said:


> Any one in this forum got visa grant or co contact after pressing IP on or after March 30th?


IP Pressed 31st March. Waiting.


----------



## namitc

Hi,

Are we supposed to upload anything in the "evidence of health" section also? Or is the medical assessment through HAP ID (which gets sent directly from the medical center) enough?

Thanks.


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are we supposed to upload anything in the "evidence of health" section also? Or is the medical assessment through HAP ID (which gets sent directly from the medical center) enough?
> 
> Thanks.


Gets sent automatically.


----------



## vaibhavmad

*Police Clearance for US*

Hi All,

I stayed in US for max of 11 months at a stretch. Could you please advise if I still need to apply for PCC for US?

Thanks much


----------



## karthik.sekarin

manpan18 said:


> IP Pressed 31st March. Waiting.



In my case CO contacted me to upload PCC and Medicals on April 5th and i uploaded all documents on April 12th and IP pressed on the same day.

Will the next review of the CO gets allocated based on the previous CO contact or from the time IP presses ?


----------



## manpan18

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I stayed in US for max of 11 months at a stretch. Could you please advise if I still need to apply for PCC for US?
> 
> Thanks much


At a stretch. What about total?

When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## manpan18

karthik.sekarin said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IP Pressed 31st March. Waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case CO contacted me to upload PCC and Medicals on April 5th and i uploaded all documents on April 12th and IP pressed on the same day.
> 
> Will the next review of the CO gets allocated based on the previous CO contact or from the time IP presses ?
Click to expand...

Hard to say. But it's both. Even if you don't click on IP, your case can/will go back in the queue after 28 days. But there must be priorities I guess.


----------



## Dumbledore

Asalehin said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Hope everyone here hold up well with petience ~
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application with my partner on Jan 18th with most of the documents front loaded.
> 18th Jan : Visa lodged
> 
> 8th Feb : The CO contacted me to for PCC and Certified Passport copy for both of us. Documents were provided in 2 days and clicked IP.
> 
> 10 April : The CO Asked for health exam as our previous health expired on 22nd Feb so no we both have finished taking Health exam myself in Sydney on 12th April and My Partner in South Korea on 26th April.
> 
> I am wondering how do I know when the info from Medical centre will send to Immi so that I can click on IP button?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any response.
> 
> 
> Akib


After taking the exam you can check the status here:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Gagz

manpan18 said:


> At a stretch. What about total?
> 
> When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


It looks like the link has almost all the countries. 

By the way, Are there any flagged countries wherein if you still lived there less then 1 year then you have to do their pcc?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk

Are there no grants today? C'mon... please post the happy news to make the rest of us happy! 

Heartfelt congratulations to everybody who got their grants so far!


----------



## nabil65

Asalehin said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Hope everyone here hold up well with petience ~
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application with my partner on Jan 18th with most of the documents front loaded.
> 18th Jan : Visa lodged
> 
> 8th Feb : The CO contacted me to for PCC and Certified Passport copy for both of us. Documents were provided in 2 days and clicked IP.
> 
> 10 April : The CO Asked for health exam as our previous health expired on 22nd Feb so no we both have finished taking Health exam myself in Sydney on 12th April and My Partner in South Korea on 26th April.
> 
> I am wondering how do I know when the info from Medical centre will send to Immi so that I can click on IP button?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any response.
> 
> 
> Akib




As far I know, when the medical report is sent or the immi receives the report the status on "View health assessment" tab changes to "Health clearance provided – no action required". So then you know the immi has received your report


----------



## sounddonor

lauralnk said:


> Are there no grants today? C'mon... please post the happy news to make the rest of us happy!
> 
> Heartfelt congratulations to everybody who got their grants so far!


Seems they work slow these days op2:


----------



## manpan18

Gagz said:


> It looks like the link has almost all the countries.
> 
> By the way, Are there any flagged countries wherein if you still lived there less then 1 year then you have to do their pcc?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


There is no such information available. Why do you ask? If the countries you lived in is in the list, it's 1 year total (not necessarily at a stretch).


----------



## Gagz

manpan18 said:


> There is no such information available. Why do you ask? If the countries you lived in is in the list, it's 1 year total (not necessarily at a stretch).


I actually spent aggregatively 10-11months in dubai. I just wish they dont ask me for UAE pcc. 
Thats why i asked about the list of flagged countries(if any) from where the pcc is must no matter how much months you lived in it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Gagz said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such information available. Why do you ask? If the countries you lived in is in the list, it's 1 year total (not necessarily at a stretch).
> 
> 
> 
> I actually spent 10-11months in dubai. I just wish they dont ask me for UAE pcc.
> Thats why i asked about the list of flagged countries(if any) from where the pcc is must no matter how much months you lived in it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Technically, they should not. But if they do, I suggest you get it rather than trying to reason with them. There are people in this forum who can help you with the process if needed. When did you apply and for what profession?


----------



## sultan_azam

233311 said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> EA Docs submitted (Washington Accord): October 28, 2016 (as 233311)
> EA Outcome: November 17, 2016 (As 233411)
> EOI: December 9, 2016 (60 Points, PTE:20, Age:25, Bsc:15)
> ITA: March 29, 2017
> Visa lodged: April 10, 2017
> Medicals: April 18, 2017
> Direct Grant: April 26, 2017 (GSM Brisbane)


congratulations chemical engineer


----------



## sultan_azam

sharat47 said:


> Guys what's the meaning of IP pressed?


pressing IP button (Information Provided) after you have provided all the information requested by DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

raja79 said:


> hello guys#
> i have a question .i applied thru an agent so obviously he has the email address that CO will use for correspondence. i have copied my application into my account by using file and TRN No .i want to know that suppose i want to upload any document , can i do it from my account or only the agent is authorized to upload the documents.
> 
> REGARDS


you can upload the document from your portal but it is better to keep agent informed about such things, i mean if something goes unexpected then he easily put the blame on you for tampering with visa application even though you did it in best interests


----------



## juhovh

manpan18 said:


> IP Pressed 31st March. Waiting.


IP pressed April 6th and no reply whatsoever. GSM Adelaide seems to be moving very slow these days, have already got requests from recruiters and would like to get things moving, but first need to get the grant...


----------



## sultan_azam

kvirlive said:


> Congratulations to KVaidya and kudos to Sultan.
> Sultan you're keeping a great tempo among all the expats here and your contribution is outstanding.
> Hope we all have great future ahead waiting in OZ land.


thanks mate... may we all excel and make the world a better place to live


----------



## Gagz

raja79 said:


> hello guys#
> i have a question .i applied thru an agent so obviously he has the email address that CO will use for correspondence. i have copied my application into my account by using file and TRN No .i want to know that suppose i want to upload any document , can i do it from my account or only the agent is authorized to upload the documents.
> 
> REGARDS


I was thinking whats the point of hiring an agent if you are still uploading the documents yourself. Moreover, if the document is necessary you might as well give it to the agent to upload.

I feel you should not upload it by yourself. It may not do any harm but why to take a risk.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Asalehin said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Hope everyone here hold up well with petience ~
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application with my partner on Jan 18th with most of the documents front loaded.
> 18th Jan : Visa lodged
> 
> 8th Feb : The CO contacted me to for PCC and Certified Passport copy for both of us. Documents were provided in 2 days and clicked IP.
> 
> 10 April : The CO Asked for health exam as our previous health expired on 22nd Feb so no we both have finished taking Health exam myself in Sydney on 12th April and My Partner in South Korea on 26th April.
> 
> I am wondering how do I know when the info from Medical centre will send to Immi so that I can click on IP button?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any response.
> 
> 
> Akib


you can check medical status inside immiaccount or else on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient,


----------



## AussieAK_27

*ICT BA invite*

Hi everyone,
First of all, heartiest congratulations to those who have got the invite as well as the grant. It’s your way to live your dream. It also means you can now be the guiding light to the people who are still awaiting the good news 
Here is a brief idea about my situation, after which I will to concisely put along my queries. Appreciate your patience.
1.	I always wanted to apply for PR from the last year or so. Fortunately, my company decided to file my 457 and I got an opportunity to be in Australia
2.	Currently I am in Australia for the last two months or so, and trying to achieve my dream of getting the PR.
a.	I have already given PTE and got the required 20 points from the same
b.	Completed with ACS for ICT BA and received 0 points (they have considered just 2 years of my 6 yrs as my experience because I have done my engineering in EnTC)
c.	Already filed EOI for 189 ( 65 points) and 190 ( Victoria 70 points)
d.	Currently waiting for an invite

It would be great if the people in this forum can help me with the following questions –
1.	The visibility I have for my project here is now 3 months with a good chance for extension. But there is no guarantee. So the best scenario is I get the invite before that. The question is “ What are the chances to get the invite – both 189 or 190” in the next 2.5 -3 months? 
2.	One of the websites states the slot for ICT BA is over for 189. So does that mean I will stand to get a invite only after June end?
3.	The requirement for 190 Victoria ICT BA states that I need to have minimum 5 years of experience. Is it my total experience or the experience deemed valid by ACS after deduction 4 years of my experience due to different engineering stream?
4.	I am currently working in Melbourne. I have been told that I can apply for NSW Sydney as well for State sponsorship. The point is in case I get that, the moral obligation is to move there for at least 2 years. I have a job here and I am sort of settled. But NSW does give me another opportunity to get the PR. So should I go ahead with filing the EOI for NSW? And if I go ahead and I get the invite, what are the chances I can continue to work in Melbourne?
5.	My spouse is a Content writer / manager. Her role is available in CSOL (State list). I am planning to get her assessment and PTE done to get the 5 points. But does her role need to be in the Victoria 190 role list for me to get the 5 extra points?
6.	As I am in Melbourne for the last 2 + months on 457, does this give me any edge in terms of invite and process speed?
It’s a humble request to please help me with the queries. I am pretty confused after doing all this on my own. An experienced advice would be the best to help me take the next step 

Regards
ICT BA
PTE L/R/S/W 89,85,81,88 March 2017
ACS-positive April 2017
189 65 points EOI applied
190 70 points EOI applied Victoria
Invite ??


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I paid the visa fee on 19th April. The CO hasn't contacted me yet. Today is my PCC appointment. If I can upload the PCC before any CO contacts me, does it still means I "frontloaded" my documents and could I still hope for a direct grant?
> 
> Also, since the 261313 ceiling has been reached, can I still get a grant?
> 
> Thanks.


yes, upload PCC before CO contacts you

ceilings has reached for invitation, not for visa, you can still get a grant provided it is processed soon


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are we supposed to upload anything in the "evidence of health" section also? Or is the medical assessment through HAP ID (which gets sent directly from the medical center) enough?
> 
> Thanks.


we need to provide that evidence when the results are taking long and you need to prove that you have taken medical test on xyz date


----------



## sultan_azam

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I stayed in US for max of 11 months at a stretch. Could you please advise if I still need to apply for PCC for US?
> 
> Thanks much


as per rule - not required

but DIBP can ask for this, happened with one of my acquaintance, he stayed in US for 11 months straight and DIBP asked him for FBI PCC


----------



## khan4344

Any Grant today ?????????


----------



## natasha.joseph

*Health check up*

Hi everyone

I have an invite for 189 that will lapse on May 28, 2017. Before we applied for visa, we did the health test for me, spouse and two kids. 

Checked immiaccount and this is the latest update:

"Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer." 

Is this the template DIBP use when they clear medical tests? And will there be more medical tests after applying visa? 

I also checked eMedical site and the update there is "CONSENT PROVIDED". 

Thanks a lot, Natasha


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sultan_azam said:


> yes, upload PCC before CO contacts you
> 
> ceilings has reached for invitation, not for visa, you can still get a grant provided it is processed soon


Hi Sultan,
quick question..... 6 of my friends who got invite were after ceiling reached for 263111 but all of them got it on same date. is it they are just luck or are there any chance that invite will be sent out though ceiling is finished or threshold reached?


----------



## sounddonor

khan4344 said:


> Any Grant today ?????????


strange but no grant. Even in immitracker shows nothing.


----------



## sultan_azam

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi everyone,
> First of all, heartiest congratulations to those who have got the invite as well as the grant. It’s your way to live your dream. It also means you can now be the guiding light to the people who are still awaiting the good news 
> Here is a brief idea about my situation, after which I will to concisely put along my queries. Appreciate your patience.
> 1.	I always wanted to apply for PR from the last year or so. Fortunately, my company decided to file my 457 and I got an opportunity to be in Australia
> 2.	Currently I am in Australia for the last two months or so, and trying to achieve my dream of getting the PR.
> a.	I have already given PTE and got the required 20 points from the same
> b.	Completed with ACS for ICT BA and received 0 points (they have considered just 2 years of my 6 yrs as my experience because I have done my engineering in EnTC)
> c.	Already filed EOI for 189 ( 65 points) and 190 ( Victoria 70 points)
> d.	Currently waiting for an invite
> 
> It would be great if the people in this forum can help me with the following questions –
> 1.	The visibility I have for my project here is now 3 months with a good chance for extension. But there is no guarantee. So the best scenario is I get the invite before that. The question is “ What are the chances to get the invite – both 189 or 190” in the next 2.5 -3 months?
> 2.	One of the websites states the slot for ICT BA is over for 189. So does that mean I will stand to get a invite only after June end?
> 3.	The requirement for 190 Victoria ICT BA states that I need to have minimum 5 years of experience. Is it my total experience or the experience deemed valid by ACS after deduction 4 years of my experience due to different engineering stream?
> 4.	I am currently working in Melbourne. I have been told that I can apply for NSW Sydney as well for State sponsorship. The point is in case I get that, the moral obligation is to move there for at least 2 years. I have a job here and I am sort of settled. But NSW does give me another opportunity to get the PR. So should I go ahead with filing the EOI for NSW? And if I go ahead and I get the invite, what are the chances I can continue to work in Melbourne?
> 5.	My spouse is a Content writer / manager. Her role is available in CSOL (State list). I am planning to get her assessment and PTE done to get the 5 points. But does her role need to be in the Victoria 190 role list for me to get the 5 extra points?
> 6.	As I am in Melbourne for the last 2 + months on 457, does this give me any edge in terms of invite and process speed?
> It’s a humble request to please help me with the queries. I am pretty confused after doing all this on my own. An experienced advice would be the best to help me take the next step
> 
> Regards
> ICT BA
> PTE L/R/S/W 89,85,81,88 March 2017
> ACS-positive April 2017
> 189 65 points EOI applied
> 190 70 points EOI applied Victoria
> Invite ??


0. congratulations for Superior english

1. & 2. 

65 pointer ICT BA - chances to get invite exists only after August because lot many 70 pointers will join the queue and right now no invites are sent for this code, invites will be sent from July, so it is better to expect august onwards 


also there are lot many 70 pointer in queue, try if you can make the eoi points to 70 by claiming partner points

3. they may be talking about relevant experience marked by ACS

4. that's a moral obligation, i think you should go ahead with NSW if you get invite from them, you can get a job in sydney as you have gained some local experience by now


5. no, to claim partner points in 190 her occupation just needs to be on csol

6. no edge


----------



## sultan_azam

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi Sultan,
> quick question..... 6 of my friends who got invite were after ceiling reached for 263111 but all of them got it on same date. is it they are just luck or are there any chance that invite will be sent out though ceiling is finished or threshold reached?


a technical issue, you are IT professional, you can understand it better

invites are programmed and some if-else loop worked in their favour, in short it was a luck which may not happen for others


----------



## sultan_azam

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have an invite for 189 that will lapse on May 28, 2017. Before we applied for visa, we did the health test for me, spouse and two kids.
> 
> Checked immiaccount and this is the latest update:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."
> 
> Is this the template DIBP use when they clear medical tests? And will there be more medical tests after applying visa?
> 
> I also checked eMedical site and the update there is "CONSENT PROVIDED".
> 
> Thanks a lot, Natasha


it means medicals are ALL CLEAR, go ahead with visa application

good luck


----------



## AussieAK_27

Thanks Sultan for the quick response.
"also there are lot many 70 pointer in queue, try if you can make the eoi points to 70 by claiming partner points" - My spouse's role is just in CSOL and unfortunately not in SOL. So if i plan to take points of her assessment, will it be added just to my 190 score or my 189 score?

Again appreciate your help and guidance


----------



## sultan_azam

Abhijeet_k said:


> Thanks Sultan for the quick response.
> "also there are lot many 70 pointer in queue, try if you can make the eoi points to 70 by claiming partner points" - My spouse's role is just in CSOL and unfortunately not in SOL. So if i plan to take points of her assessment, will it be added just to my 190 score or my 189 score?
> 
> Again appreciate your help and guidance


hmm, you can claim partner points if you go with 190 visa


----------



## dreamlandoz

Hi Matthew,

Did you receive your Health check up outcome? Curious to know as we are also in the same situation. Have grade2 fatty liver with diabetes. Diabetes is under control with medication. Will this have an impact on the visa?

Thanks,
SJ


----------



## natasha.joseph

sultan_azam said:


> it means medicals are ALL CLEAR, go ahead with visa application
> 
> good luck


Thanks much for your help, Sultan.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

*Designation on offer letter*

Hello Mates, 

My designation on offer letter and payslips are different e.g Consulting Engineer on offer letter and consultant on payslips. Will it cause any prob, it cannot be changed as it was my first company 6 years back.


----------



## sultan_azam

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> My designation on offer letter and payslips are different e.g Consulting Engineer on offer letter and consultant on payslips. Will it cause any prob, it cannot be changed as it was my first company 6 years back.


why you want to give offer letter ??

just give reference letter and payslips


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

sultan_azam said:


> why you want to give offer letter ??
> 
> just give reference letter and payslips


But in case CO ask for all the supporting documents for employment. Also, i mentioned Consulting engineer (which is o n offer letter) as designation on RnR. Payslips have consultant.


----------



## Rampal

Hi Experts,

I am waiting for Grant from last 5 months. Any idea why my case is delayed and when can I expect the grant. Thanks in advance.

_______________
Code: 261313
Invite: 22 Nov 2016

Visa Lodge with 65 points : 28 Nov 2016 (Uploaded everything except pcc and medical
CO contact : 5 Dec 2016 (For pcc, medicals and evidence of relationship with spouse) 
Information provided : 12 Dec 2016
Grant:￼ waiting


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sultan_azam said:


> why you want to give offer letter ??
> 
> just give reference letter and payslips


I have different designations in different places... Example SD (RnR) letter I had done for ACS , employer reference letter and form 16...

All of my 7 years exp has been rolled into 1 designation (current) due to a system generated ) letter.

Though essentially the RnR were always that of a BA. Can it really be a problem ? They anyway do an employment verification.

One more query 

I do not have payslips for all months, I also do not have bank statements for all months.

However I have tax returns for all 7 years. Is that ok ? Basically I have evidence that I was working with the same employer since 7 years.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ani.ak.asharma said:


> But in case CO ask for all the supporting documents for employment. Also, i mentioned Consulting engineer (which is o n offer letter) as designation on RnR. Payslips have consultant.


i would not have given the conflicting document which is not required as I have other documents to prove employment


----------



## sultan_azam

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I have different designations in different places... Example SD (RnR) letter I had done for ACS , employer reference letter and form 16...
> 
> All of my 7 years exp has been rolled into 1 designation (current) due to a system generated ) letter.
> 
> Though essentially the RnR were always that of a BA. Can it really be a problem ? They anyway do an employment verification.
> 
> One more query
> 
> I do not have payslips for all months, I also do not have bank statements for all months.
> 
> However I have tax returns for all 7 years. Is that ok ? Basically I have evidence that I was working with the same employer since 7 years.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


having different designations at different points of time is a different issue and is possible. the designation mentioned in reference letter will be considered as the one on date of issue of letter, however designation doesnt matters much, the roles and responsibility matters. but it is better to avoid giving documents which doesnt serve much of the purpose

payslips - provide 1 per 4 or 6 months along with corresponding bank statement which indicates the salary credited


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sultan_azam said:


> it means medicals are ALL CLEAR, go ahead with visa application
> 
> good luck


My medical status is the same. Means my medicals are clear too. Thnx for help Sultan.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sultan_azam said:


> having different designations at different points of time is a different issue and is possible. the designation mentioned in reference letter will be considered as the one on date of issue of letter, however designation doesnt matters much, the roles and responsibility matters. but it is better to avoid giving documents which doesnt serve much of the purpose
> 
> payslips - provide 1 per 4 or 6 months along with corresponding bank statement which indicates the salary credited


I can still try to get the payslips for that period but bank statement for that particular 1 year is impossible. For the period before and after I have.

I had switched the bank and there is no way to get the bank statement now unfortunately :/ . For the period before and after I have.

I only have the supporting UK HMRC tax return for that 1 year.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I can still try to get the payslips for that period but bank statement for that particular 1 year is impossible. For the period before and after I have.
> 
> I had switched the bank and there is no way to get the bank statement now unfortunately :/ . For the period before and after I have.
> 
> I only have the supporting UK HMRC tax return for that 1 year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


the tax document may suffice


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sultan_azam said:


> the tax document may suffice


Thanks fingers crossed !!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

Gagz said:


> I was thinking whats the point of hiring an agent if you are still uploading the documents yourself. Moreover, if the document is necessary you might as well give it to the agent to upload.
> 
> I feel you should not upload it by yourself. It may not do any harm but why to take a risk.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input Gagz

well the reason for hiring an agent was like most of the immigration applicants , i had no idea that the whole app process is very simple if you follow proper instructions you can all do it yourself .unfortunately , i understood it the hard way after spending 2500 Usd .

when i lodged my application , i submitted experience letter from my senior manager on the company letterhead .Now i got RnR letter signed by my Hr manager on company letterhead and i want to upload this letter but my agent says there is no need unless CO asks for it

my concern is that 8 months have already been passed since i lodged my application .after reading several forum posts , i come to know that if CO looks at ur file and need some more evidence say RnR letter for example then they might not look at your case for the next 60-120 days .why not act in advance to avoid any further delay of visa processing when i have the letter with me now
REGARDS


----------



## Rahul_UK183

raja79 said:


> Thanks for your input Gagz
> 
> well the reason for hiring an agent was like most of the immigration applicants , i had no idea that the whole app process is very simple if you follow proper instructions you can all do it yourself .unfortunately , i understood it the hard way after spending 2500 Usd .
> 
> when i lodged my application , i submitted experience letter from my senior manager on the company letterhead .Now i got RnR letter signed by my Hr manager on company letterhead and i want to upload this letter but my agent says there is no need unless CO asks for it
> 
> my concern is that 8 months have already been passed since i lodged my application .after reading several forum posts , i come to know that if CO looks at ur file and need some more evidence say RnR letter for example then they might not look at your case for the next 60-120 days .why not act in advance to avoid any further delay of visa processing when i have the letter with me now
> REGARDS


Hmm tricky situation. Though you have a fair point, I also get where your agent is coming from.

Sometimes too much info can go against you. I know one is tempted to give all info.

Try to avoid duplication, in this case he is probably right. The senior manager letter should be enough.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

raja79 said:


> Thanks for your input Gagz
> 
> well the reason for hiring an agent was like most of the immigration applicants , i had no idea that the whole app process is very simple if you follow proper instructions you can all do it yourself .unfortunately , i understood it the hard way after spending 2500 Usd .
> 
> when i lodged my application , i submitted experience letter from my senior manager on the company letterhead .Now i got RnR letter signed by my Hr manager on company letterhead and i want to upload this letter but my agent says there is no need unless CO asks for it
> 
> my concern is that 8 months have already been passed since i lodged my application .after reading several forum posts , i come to know that if CO looks at ur file and need some more evidence say RnR letter for example then they might not look at your case for the next 60-120 days .why not act in advance to avoid any further delay of visa processing when i have the letter with me now
> REGARDS


That is perfectly alright. I empathize as I too have faced similar behaviour from my agent also. Stubborn agents.

I guess either terminate the services from them, asked your immi accounts' user id and password. Or discuss with them a bit vehemently may be and wait a bit. I mean opening up a new account and uploading the documents looks spooky from COs point of view.

I let veterans like sultan, andrey or zaback comment on your issue.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew.roy

dreamlandoz said:


> Hi Matthew,
> 
> Did you receive your Health check up outcome? Curious to know as we are also in the same situation. Have grade2 fatty liver with diabetes. Diabetes is under control with medication. Will this have an impact on the visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> SJ


I cleared my medicals last week. CO has not responded yet for additional tests / medical documents. So hoping it should be fine. 

I do not have diabetes and so don't have the expertise to comment on your query. I dont think fatty liver is a show stopper. So good luck with your health tests.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> It looks like the link has almost all the countries.
> 
> By the way, Are there any flagged countries wherein if you still lived there less then 1 year then you have to do their pcc?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




As far as i am aware no


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> you can upload the document from your portal but it is better to keep agent informed about such things, i mean if something goes unexpected then he easily put the blame on you for tampering with visa application even though you did it in best interests




If agent is taking your application through the process - only agent should handle it. Don't get involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> quick question..... 6 of my friends who got invite were after ceiling reached for 263111 but all of them got it on same date. is it they are just luck or are there any chance that invite will be sent out though ceiling is finished or threshold reached?




Not sure how thats even possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rampal said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for Grant from last 5 months. Any idea why my case is delayed and when can I expect the grant. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> _______________
> 
> Code: 261313
> 
> Invite: 22 Nov 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge with 65 points : 28 Nov 2016 (Uploaded everything except pcc and medical
> 
> CO contact : 5 Dec 2016 (For pcc, medicals and evidence of relationship with spouse)
> 
> Information provided : 12 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant:￼ waiting




Sone cases 12+ months, just need to wait for now. Nothing can be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> Not sure how thats even possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably a glitch.

Probably this also explains why for some roles invites go beyond the ceiling.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kewlneeli

Who is your CO ? from Brisbane? i am also waiting...


----------



## Amrita.khangura

kewlneeli said:


> Who is your CO ? from Brisbane? i am also waiting...


Well. Mine is Danielle she asked for additional information which i provided waiting since 3 months now. Just curious if anyone has heard her name. Team adelaide 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudharao

Hi Guys,

I updated my EOI with 65 points on March 22nd for 261312(Developer programmer) code. I have still not got the invite  but in the skillselect invite page it says 65 pointers till 4th April are invited..
Is there any data inaccuracy in the skillect INVITATION ROUNDS page for 2613's code? Please help me with an answer to this question guys  Anybody with 65 points, 261312 code got an invite and who have filed their EOI post March 22nd? Please let me know guys.

Thanks
Sudha


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Originally Posted by sultan_azam View Post
> you can upload the document from your portal but it is better to keep agent informed about such things, i mean if something goes unexpected then he easily put the blame on you for tampering with visa application even though you did it in best interests
> 
> If agent is taking your application through the process - only agent should handle it. Don't get involved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, even if we upload something, we should inform agent before this...


----------



## khan4344

After spending little time on today's post I think NOOO Grant for anyone today. 
Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## namitc

Hello friends,

I recieved my PCC from India today. But the certificate says:
Government of India
Ministry of External Affairs
Regional Passport Office, Ghaziabad

Is that a clearance from the central government or is it just a regional clearance? Is that what I needed? Accordingly, when I upload it, should I choose "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"??

Thank you.


----------



## WildBowlder

khan4344 said:


> After spending little time on today's post I think NOOO Grant for anyone today.
> Good luck for tomorrow.


Yes, myimmitracker shows no grant in 189 and 190.


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recieved my PCC from India today. But the certificate says:
> Government of India
> Ministry of External Affairs
> Regional Passport Office, Ghaziabad
> 
> Is that a clearance from the central government or is it just a regional clearance? Is that what I needed? Accordingly, when I upload it, should I choose "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"??
> 
> Thank you.


Yes. National. Its a national certificate you got from the Ghaziabad regional office.


----------



## Nmonga32

Hi experts,

How would we come to know if our employer has been approached by DIBP for verification? What if my employer does not inform me or choose to ignore the email from DIBP? - just a thought!


----------



## sultan_azam

sudharao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I updated my EOI with 65 points on March 22nd for 261312(Developer programmer) code. I have still not got the invite  but in the skillselect invite page it says 65 pointers till 4th April are invited..
> Is there any data inaccuracy in the skillect INVITATION ROUNDS page for 2613's code? Please help me with an answer to this question guys  Anybody with 65 points, 261312 code got an invite and who have filed their EOI post March 22nd? Please let me know guys.
> 
> Thanks
> Sudha


incorrect data posted there, it should be 70/75 points


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> How would we come to know if our employer has been approached by DIBP for verification? What if my employer does not inform me or choose to ignore the email from DIBP? - just a thought!


your employer can hide from you but if he doesnt responds after a reminder from AHC then AHC will call you and can cross question why employer is not replying, have you given correct details etc.


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recieved my PCC from India today. But the certificate says:
> Government of India
> Ministry of External Affairs
> Regional Passport Office, Ghaziabad
> 
> Is that a clearance from the central government or is it just a regional clearance? Is that what I needed? Accordingly, when I upload it, should I choose "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"??
> 
> Thank you.


this is what we need for Aus PR visa, upload under "Overseas Police Clearance - National"


----------



## sudharao

sultan_azam said:


> incorrect data posted there, it should be 70/75 points


hmm ya..  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Nmonga32

sultan_azam said:


> your employer can hide from you but if he doesnt responds after a reminder from AHC then AHC will call you and can cross question why employer is not replying, have you given correct details etc.


Thanks Sultan, so do you suggest I check with my employer whether any such communication has come from AHC? 

My last CO contact was on 28 March asking for PTE score authorization, which is exactly a month back. Assuming the 28-day period that the CO takes to re-look at a case (as mentioned in the thread), I should expect another mail/grant soon.


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> Thanks Sultan, so do you suggest I check with my employer whether any such communication has come from AHC?
> 
> My last CO contact was on 28 March asking for PTE score authorization, which is exactly a month back. Assuming the 28-day period that the CO takes to re-look at a case (as mentioned in the thread), I should expect another mail/grant soon.


if possible keep a good rapport with manager/ HR or anyone who can alert you about any communication from AHC


----------



## Nmonga32

sultan_azam said:


> if possible keep a good rapport with manager/ HR or anyone who can alert you about any communication from AHC


I have been with the company for 5 years so hopefully people dont hate me 
But you never know the HR. Fingers crossed. Hoping for a speedy grant like everyone else. I am about to reach the 90-day mark on 9 May.


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> I have been with the company for 5 years so hopefully people dont hate me
> But you never know the HR. Fingers crossed. Hoping for a speedy grant like everyone else. I am about to reach the 90-day mark on 9 May.


good luck mate


----------



## sudharao

Hi,

Any idea regarding the last invited date for 65 pointers of 261312 and 261313 code ?

Thanks
Sudha


----------



## mctowel

Nmonga32 said:


> Thanks Sultan, so do you suggest I check with my employer whether any such communication has come from AHC?
> 
> My last CO contact was on 28 March asking for PTE score authorization, which is exactly a month back. Assuming the 28-day period that the CO takes to re-look at a case (as mentioned in the thread), I should expect another mail/grant soon.


Bro... I can tell you it's not like that. Dibp works in mysterious ways. Almost everyone after co contact got the gtants unexpectedly. Prepare for anything

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojhasuman

Hi Guys,

What is the current trend in 189 visa application being opened by case officer? My details are in my signature.


----------



## shwetafu

Congratulations to those who has received grant


----------



## asad_18pk

shwetafu said:


> Congratulations to those who has received grant




But today no grant seen so far?
Isn't it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

sudharao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I updated my EOI with 65 points on March 22nd for 261312(Developer programmer) code. I have still not got the invite  but in the skillselect invite page it says 65 pointers till 4th April are invited..
> Is there any data inaccuracy in the skillect INVITATION ROUNDS page for 2613's code? Please help me with an answer to this question guys  Anybody with 65 points, 261312 code got an invite and who have filed their EOI post March 22nd? Please let me know guys.
> 
> Thanks
> Sudha


The reason for this is that when there are two EOI applications with same points, then the system would first pick the EOI which was submitted before (even by the difference of min/sec).

Could be that your EOI was left because others with 65 pointers who were invited, theirs EOI application was submitted before yours


----------



## sharmison

Hi Experts,
Need your help or suggestions. Its been 165 days for me since I lodged (13/Nov/2016) and 3 CO Contacts. After providing the required details, last time I pressed the IP on 16/Mar/2017 (6 days after CO contacted.

Now its already 42 days after the last IP, so I am thinking to write a status followup mail to the CO/GSM as April also ended (tomorrow being the last working day of April) and I am kind of worried that the quota would be finished sometime in May and if not decided till then, then delay mails would start showing up.

Is writing a status follow up mail a good idea? I feel no harm in writing, the worst that they won't reply.
If I write to them, then should I write just to [email protected] or to both this email id and to [email protected]?
If anyone has a template mail that he/she has used, then please paste the content (removing the personal details)..will be appreciated.

any other suggestion?


----------



## mctowel

asad_18pk said:


> But today no grant seen so far?
> Isn't it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, and no grants two days ago. Seems its a general thing. Expecting more grants tomorrow

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

Rampal said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am waiting for Grant from last 5 months. Any idea why my case is delayed and when can I expect the grant. Thanks in advance.
> 
> _______________
> Code: 261313
> Invite: 22 Nov 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge with 65 points : 28 Nov 2016 (Uploaded everything except pcc and medical
> CO contact : 5 Dec 2016 (For pcc, medicals and evidence of relationship with spouse)
> Information provided : 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:￼ waiting


Perhaps you should reach-out to them via email first followed by a phone call.


----------



## Joshua08

filling a spouse visa application form person already in uk on 2.5 yrs extension do I leave blank space on question that does apply for me r spouse r write n/a also what r some good for wanting to stay in the UK


----------



## kaju

Joshua08 said:


> filling a spouse visa application form person already in uk on 2.5 yrs extension do I leave blank space on question that does apply for me *r* spouse *r* write n/a also what *r* some good for wanting to stay in the UK


If you want an answer it may be better to post in the Britain forum: Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

*In the meantime, please note Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html and do not use text-speak.*


----------



## Zaddu

Could you please tell me how you are saying it is for 70/75 pointers.
May be we need any 70 pointers who got invite in this period to confirm it. 
And if it's true, does that mean the cut off for 2613** has been raised from 65 to 70 going forward



sultan_azam said:


> incorrect data posted there, it should be 70/75 points


----------



## afolaseg

Pls, received a mail stating i have been allocated on 26th April. Pls when am i likely to get a grant? Applied on 13th April. Pls what does that mean? will i still get a request for an additional document?


----------



## kvirlive

khan4344 said:


> After spending little time on today's post I think NOOO Grant for anyone today.
> Good luck for tomorrow.


What is the name of your CO ?


----------



## zaback21

afolaseg said:


> Pls, received a mail stating i have been allocated on 26th April. Pls when am i likely to get a grant? Applied on 13th April. Pls what does that mean? will i still get a request for an additional document?


You were allocated Case Officer (CO) ? Well then CO might ask you required documents if they need, else will proceed with visa grant.


----------



## watchsachin

Is it true by any chance that now a days 189/457 applications along with spouse are taking more time for grant compared to single application. I mean there cant be any proof or any formal note from DBIP , but is it possible or noticed? Does it make a difference due to increased background checks?


----------



## zaback21

watchsachin said:


> Is it true by any chance that now a days 189/457 applications along with spouse are taking more time for grant compared to single application. I mean there cant be any proof or any formal note from DBIP , but is it possible or noticed? Does it make a difference due to increased background checks?


Obviously its going to take more time since it's at least 2 people + CO needs to be satisfied that the marriage is genuine too. This has always been the case.

Also it matters from which country one is in. India gets it quicker compared to Pakistan or other high risk countries.


----------



## ansmirza

Folks...

I just submitted my 189 visa application .
After the submission i was reviewing the "Record of Responses File " which is generated later.

I saw that many responses for *Yes/No questions are blank* -- I am very sure that i have filled the responses. And also i have screenshots which i took of the pages as soon as i completed the page.
So i am very sure i filled them.

Has anyone come across this situation.
I am worried because the questions for which responses are not displayed are "Are you claiming points for this employment"

This is making me really worried. Please help


----------



## sreeneshkamath

4 weeks over still ACS stuck on stage 4 with inprogress status.


----------



## Gagz

Any grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## reet2009

Hi All
I am new to this forum . This forum is very informative. 
My visa time line is below.
Invite- 15 fab 2014
Points 70
File lodged 26 fab
CO (GCM Adelaide ) contact 17 march for additional doc
IP- 27 march 
Grant - waiting


----------



## reet2009

Sorry typing error got invitation on 15 fab 2017


----------



## sounddonor

Guys..

It seems they have stopped issuing visa ?? No visa on immitracker too .


----------



## khan4344

sounddonor said:


> Guys..
> 
> It seems they have stopped issuing visa ?? No visa on immitracker too .


No grant was issued yesterday. Lets see who gets the grant today.


----------



## mctowel

sounddonor said:


> Guys..
> 
> It seems they have stopped issuing visa ?? No visa on immitracker too .


Thats so much panick bro


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Dont Worry bro ...mi replied to CO on 28 feb n wating ....grant can come any time...just stay positive


I m also waiting since 28th feb 17

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

khan4344 said:


> No grant was issued yesterday. Lets see who gets the grant today.


 i am not getting one ,at least not in near future ,pathetic agent

cant believe i prepared all the documents and he charged 2500$ only for uploading 20 documents to onlineimmi account and he is asleep since then ...what the HELLL


----------



## namitc

mctowel said:


> Thats so much panick bro


Don't worry... patience is the key... things will happen, keep faith.


----------



## sirikarthy

First time i am posting, wanted to be part of PR journey.

Visa Lodge Date: 11/Mar/2017
CO contacted : 20/Mar/2017
IP Pressed : 30/Mar/2017
Visa Grant Date: PENDING


----------



## Ff123

ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
Medicals: 4th Mar 17
CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
Provided the Documents on 8th Mar. 

Still waiting for Visa Grant... 

its been almost two months now. Still waiting..


----------



## lauralnk

sounddonor said:


> Guys..
> 
> It seems they have stopped issuing visa ?? No visa on immitracker too .


Maybe the CO's have broken their eye glasses and are waiting for this month salary to be credited so as to purchase a new one. 


Just kidding! We need to be aware that Tuesday was a holiday and so is the coming Monday, so its likely that most of the COs may have taken leaves so as to enjoy a vacation with families, friends or relatives. 

Lets also give them a break!


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Guys its been 4 weeks with no response from ACS stuck at stage 4 should i reach acs team to check what's going around or i need to wait till 12 weeks???? wait is just killing the hopes.....


----------



## pk2oz

May 1st is a holiday for GSM Brisbane and not Adelaide. So expect some movement on Monday ...



lauralnk said:


> sounddonor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys..
> 
> It seems they have stopped issuing visa ?? No visa on immitracker too .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the CO's have broken their eye glasses and are waiting for this month salary to be credited so as to purchase a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding! We need to be aware that Tuesday was a holiday and so is the coming Monday, so its likely that most of the COs may have taken leaves so as to enjoy a vacation with families, friends or relatives.
> 
> Lets also give them a break!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sreeneshkamath said:


> Guys its been 4 weeks with no response from ACS stuck at stage 4 should i reach acs team to check what's going around or i need to wait till 12 weeks???? wait is just killing the hopes.....


April has been a real slow month... loads of bank holidays...

Guess you will have to give it time until end of next week.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

raja79 said:


> i am not getting one ,at least not in near future ,pathetic agent
> 
> cant believe i prepared all the documents and he charged 2500$ only for uploading 20 documents to onlineimmi account and he is asleep since then ...what the HELLL


Go wake him up asap. You cant be sleeping on my $2500

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Truly, something wasn't right this Thursday and Friday. No grants, no co contact, or actually just one co contact

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

CO's might be on training due to the recent changes in criteria. I'm just assuming.


----------



## irahul80

Subscribed to be in touch with 2017 gang ... hoping to kick start the process ASAP !


----------



## mctowel

khan4344 said:


> CO's might be on training due to the recent changes in criteria. I'm just assuming.


Very plausible reason. Lets hope they resume monday.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

mctowel said:


> Truly, something wasn't right this Thursday and Friday. No grants, no co contact, or actually just one co contact
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Maybe a technical glitch? All their systems down by angry fellow's virus attack :deadhorse:


----------



## khan4344

mctowel said:


> Very plausible reason. Lets hope they resume monday.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Monday is a holiday bruv. Tuesday they will resume.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

mctowel said:


> Very plausible reason. Lets hope they resume monday.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Indeed.. they do need some training anyway 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sirikarthy

khan4344 said:


> Monday is a holiday bruv. Tuesday they will resume.


Monday is public holiday in Australia??
I don't think so, we don't have holiday in sydney.


----------



## khan4344

sirikarthy said:


> Monday is public holiday in Australia??
> I don't think so, we don't have holiday in sydney.


Isn't it a labor day???


----------



## sirikarthy

khan4344 said:


> Isn't it a labor day???


Not in Australia


----------



## khan4344

sirikarthy said:


> Not in Australia


If it's not a holiday there that's better for us.


----------



## vikaschandra

sreeneshkamath said:


> Guys its been 4 weeks with no response from ACS stuck at stage 4 should i reach acs team to check what's going around or i need to wait till 12 weeks???? wait is just killing the hopes.....


Relax mate you have a long way to go. You will get your assessment reaults soon


----------



## kaushik_91

My Application for 189 visa was submitted on 21st of April. PCC already shared...Medicals result was sent to DIBP on 25th of April(Checked my updated medical ref letter from e-medical portal).

Any idea on when I can expect an update or CO to be assigned?

All documents shared (Including Form 80,1221 and additional payslips) 

Pretty much a fully completed application.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBowlder

kaushik_91 said:


> My Application for 189 visa was submitted on 21st of April. PCC already shared...Medicals result was sent to DIBP on 25th of April(Checked my updated medical ref letter from e-medical portal).
> 
> Any idea on when I can expect an update or CO to be assigned?
> 
> All documents shared (Including Form 80,1221 and additional payslips)
> 
> Pretty much a fully completed application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its all with Luck. In general within 2 months if they can give direct grant.


----------



## kewlneeli

What is the recent change in criteria ?


----------



## raja79

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Indeed.. they do need some training anyway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



i just hope they hire SPEEDY GONZALEZ to give them training 

My CO last contacted me 245 days ago and my application was last updated 205 days ago so yeah CO's do need some break .

still my agent thinks there is no need to call or email . everything is ok


----------



## WildBowlder

raja79 said:


> i am not getting one ,at least not in near future ,pathetic agent
> 
> cant believe i prepared all the documents and he charged 2500$ only for uploading 20 documents to onlineimmi account and he is asleep since then ...what the HELLL


My agent did same, I said <*SNIP*> off, and uploaded additional documents myself.

*See Rule 1, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## raja79

rnayak said:


> My agent did same, I said <*SNIP*> off, and uploaded additional documents myself.


thats the spirit . well done hoto:


----------



## WildBowlder

khan4344 said:


> Isn't it a labor day???


Next holiday (Federal) is in December only! :becky:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## _ritz

*Query regarding uploading latest increment letter and payslips*

During recent appraisal I got a new increment letter for year 2017-18. Also, since I lodged 189 application on 29/01/2017, there are few payslips from recent months.

Shall I upload the recent increment letter and payslips? Is it ok to do so or will it do any harm?


----------



## sultan_azam

_ritz said:


> During recent appraisal I got a new increment letter for year 2017-18. Also, since I lodged 189 application on 29/01/2017, there are few payslips from recent months.
> 
> Shall I upload the recent increment letter and payslips? Is it ok to do so or will it do any harm?


no harm in providing that


----------



## _ritz

sultan_azam said:


> no harm in providing that


Thanks Sultan for quick response...as this has not been asked by CO I presume there is no need to press the IP button


----------



## sultan_azam

_ritz said:


> Thanks Sultan for quick response...as this has not been asked by CO I presume there is no need to press the IP button


no need to press IP button, in fact it wouldnt be active as of now


----------



## desisingh

How do i check my case is with which GSM? There has been no contact from CO and i believe no CO has been assigned to my case yet.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Quick question about acs: what should select for the country of residence when you are filling it onshore


----------



## mctowel

desisingh said:


> I submitted all documents for visa on 13 Apr, 2017 and uploaded all documents upfront except medical. I am going for Medical on 27 Apr (tomorrow). As there has been no CO contact till now, do i stand a chance for direct grant?


Yes, you still do. Hopefully, the hospital will upload the result in time. Whats your application status currently?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## adahmed

I have a few following questions regarding responding to CO request for provision of remaining information. 

1. I have uploaded all relevant documents except for actual US FBI PCC for which I have attached proof of my US FBI PCC application. Since I must respond within 28 days, so considering that I will still have to wait to collect my US FBI PCC report, at this point in time is it safe to suggest that I 'can or should' click 'Information Provided' button in my immi account as directed or is it that I should not since I am actually not enclosing the actual report and rather inform my case officer only through email and later if and when I receive the report and upload the same only then I should click 'Information Provided'.

2. The Information Letter request says I must respond them in 'writing'. Since I have already uploaded the documents on immi account, am I still required to write a covering letter and upload the same addressing status of each requested document? 
The excerpt from Information Request Letter is reproduced here under:

"Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. *You should provide your response in writing.*"

3. Do I need to respond CO email separately as well?

All in all, how is one supposed to respond in every respect to a CO's request for provision of documents is what I am concerned about.


It's URGENT as tomorrow would be the last day to respond. So, I would really appreciate if someone can guide me on this.

Thank you.


----------



## sultan_azam

adahmed said:


> I have a few following questions regarding responding to CO request for provision of remaining information.
> 
> 1. I have uploaded all relevant documents except for actual US FBI PCC for which I have attached proof of my US FBI PCC application. Since I must respond within 28 days, so considering that I will still have to wait to collect my US FBI PCC report, at this point in time is it safe to suggest that I 'can or should' click 'Information Provided' button in my immi account as directed or is it that I should not since I am actually not enclosing the actual report and rather inform my case officer only through email and later if and when I receive the report and upload the same only then I should click 'Information Provided'.
> 
> 2. The Information Letter request says I must respond them in 'writing'. Since I have already uploaded the documents on immi account, am I still required to write a covering letter and upload the same addressing status of each requested document?
> The excerpt from Information Request Letter is reproduced here under:
> 
> "Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. *You should provide your response in writing.*"
> 
> 3. Do I need to respond CO email separately as well?
> 
> All in all, how is one supposed to respond in every respect to a CO's request for provision of documents is what I am concerned about.
> 
> 
> It's URGENT as tomorrow would be the last day to respond. So, I would really appreciate if someone can guide me on this.
> 
> Thank you.


1. dont press IP button if there is something pending 
2. attach an evidence that you are in process of collecting FBI pcc - receipt /acknowledgement received while applying FBI PCC
3. email them that you have uploaded abc documents, you have applied for FBI PCC and attached the receipt or some evidence in immiaccount


----------



## adahmed

sultan_azam said:


> 1. dont press IP button if there is something pending
> 2. attach an evidence that you are in process of collecting FBI pcc - receipt /acknowledgement received while applying FBI PCC
> 3. email them that you have uploaded abc documents, you have applied for FBI PCC and attached the receipt or some evidence in immiaccount


I would assume in that case the IP button won't deactivate after the expiry of 28 days, right? And I will be able to press the same later when I have uploaded the actual report.

Thank you so much Sultan Sb. you are such a gentleman!


----------



## Alan1111

Thanks Taylorman.

I had clicked the button in the Immiaccount ' Information Provided' on Nov-20th 2016. After that they have not comeback. You seem to be in the same boat. Please update me if you get the grant.

Thanks


----------



## adahmed

Alan1111 said:


> Thanks Taylorman.
> 
> I had clicked the button in the Immiaccount ' Information Provided' on Nov-20th 2016. After that they have not comeback. You seem to be in the same boat. Please update me if you get the grant.
> 
> Thanks


In my case, I'm still awaiting to receive my US FBI PCC hence I can't click it. But I wonder why won't you email them as a reminder. I have seen a few people here on forum suggesting they got their grants in a matter of days to a few weeks after they had requested the update on the case.


----------



## himanshu469

Hello Friends,

Today I received a CO contact from GSM Brisbane and the CO has requested for Medical examination. Now I need some help here. I have been provided with a HAP ID for myself and for wife and I booked an appointment with the local paneled hospital for tomorrow and was lucky to get it immediately.

The hospital has told me to come with all the requisite documents required for health assessment.

My query is as follows:
1. Please advice whether I need to update the medical history online using 'View health assessment link'. before going for the health examination.
2. If I complete the process through 'View health assessment' link it generates a referral letter which contains the HAP ID. Is the HAP ID mentioned on referral letter will be same as provided by CO through direct mail or different ? 
3. Is the referral letter provided by CO through mail sufficient for getting the medical examination or do I need to update information through 'View health assessment' link and generate the referral letter. 

Please help me with this information as I have my medical examination scheduled for 29th Apr'17.


----------



## sultan_azam

adahmed said:


> I would assume in that case the IP button won't deactivate after the expiry of 28 days, right? And I will be able to press the same later when I have uploaded the actual report.
> 
> Thank you so much Sultan Sb. you are such a gentleman!


yes, the IP button wont deactivate unless you press it yourself or DIBP officers deactivates that, yes you will be able to upload the actual report even after that, in fact you can keep uploading documents till the time you receive grant.

and thanks for your appreciation


----------



## sultan_azam

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I received a CO contact from GSM Brisbane and the CO has requested for Medical examination. Now I need some help here. I have been provided with a HAP ID for myself and for wife and I booked an appointment with the local paneled hospital for tomorrow and was lucky to get it immediately.
> 
> The hospital has told me to come with all the requisite documents required for health assessment.
> 
> My query is as follows:
> 1. Please advice whether I need to update the medical history online using 'View health assessment link'. before going for the health examination.
> 2. If I complete the process through 'View health assessment' link it generates a referral letter which contains the HAP ID. Is the HAP ID mentioned on referral letter will be same as provided by CO through direct mail or different ?
> 3. Is the referral letter provided by CO through mail sufficient for getting the medical examination or do I need to update information through 'View health assessment' link and generate the referral letter.
> 
> Please help me with this information as I have my medical examination scheduled for 29th Apr'17.


i think - if you fill the form via "view health assessment" and generate referral letter, then also the HAP ID number will be the same 

however referral letter provided by Co is sufficient


----------



## joarc

*Architects who received grants*

Hi,
Any architects or architecture- trained persons who received grant recently ?


----------



## ansmirza

Guys... 

Is the 60 day limit to just submit the 189 form or does all the documents also be uploaded before 60 dayz ?


----------



## namitc

Hello,

Do we need to only upload the IELTS scanned report or is there a way to send the score electronically through IELTS website (Like we send GMAT scores)?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

ansmirza said:


> Guys...
> 
> Is the 60 day limit to just submit the 189 form or does all the documents also be uploaded before 60 dayz ?


that is to fill the 17 page form and pay visa fees, document upload can be done after that as long as you wish or before a case officer picks up your file and demands any thing which is required


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we need to only upload the IELTS scanned report or is there a way to send the score electronically through IELTS website (Like we send GMAT scores)?
> 
> Thanks.


i was filling IELTS form last week and i found an option to send the scores to DIBP, if possible mark for scores to be sent electronically, if not possible then send the scanned report


----------



## sounddonor

Can you guys log into immi account it says password incorrect


----------



## raja79

hi
i am unable to login into my immi account today.just want to know if it is a site overload issue.

REGARDS


----------



## reet2009

I tried login to immi account but it says password incorrect ?


----------



## raja79

sounddonor said:


> Can you guys log into immi account it says password incorrect


its a site issue i think i am receiving the same message.also the site is displaying the following message :

"Current System Issues

Logging into ImmiAccount
Due to high demand ImmiAccount may be temporarily unavailable. If you receive an error message, please try again later. "

i hope it will be sorted out soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradeepon4u

Hi All,
I would like to may a payment for the Visa Fee, I have come across that there are 2 options for payment, Credit Card and Forex Card.
Unfortunately I do not have a Credit Card. I am expected to pay 6400 AUD which is beyond my Debit card limit. 
I have checked with the Bank on Forex card, but they say we need to submit at least one of the two proofs, Australia visa or travel ticket. May I know how to proceed. Is a forex card different compared to travel card ?

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to may a payment for the Visa Fee, I have come across that there are 2 options for payment, Credit Card and Forex Card.
> Unfortunately I do not have a Credit Card. I am expected to pay 6400 AUD which is beyond my Debit card limit.
> I have checked with the Bank on Forex card, but they say we need to submit at least one of the two proofs, Australia visa or travel ticket. May I know how to proceed. Is a forex card different compared to travel card ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


read this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/175873-how-pay-australian-visa-fees.html


----------



## AjBee

*GSM Allocation Dates*

Any idea as to the frequency of updation of the GSM allocation dates? It has been at 23rd March 2017 for 189 for quite a while


----------



## rvd

ajaysbhatia said:


> Any idea as to the frequency of updation of the GSM allocation dates? It has been at 23rd March 2017 for 189 for quite a while


It is not getting updated regularly. Most probably once in a month or around 45 days. I assume yours should have been already allocated since most cases will got allocated within 1 to 2 weeks of time.


----------



## kaushik_91

Hi Guys,

I got an update yesterday from my immigration agent that my health assessment clearance has been updated in my case.

So..How long from here it could take for a CO to be assigned and start looking into my case?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an update yesterday from my immigration agent that my health assessment clearance has been updated in my case.
> 
> So..How long from here it could take for a CO to be assigned and start looking into my case?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hi
health clearance is normally requested by CO after allocation, so i think ,CO has already been assigned to your case. regarding how much more time it takes , there is no hard and fast rule. my health clearance was updated in sept 2016 and still no decision .


----------



## kaushik_91

raja79 said:


> hi
> health clearance is normally requested by CO after allocation, so i think ,CO has already been assigned to your case. regarding how much more time it takes , there is no hard and fast rule. my health clearance was updated in sept 2016 and still no decision .


Were you asked to provide any additional document by the CO?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

raja79 said:


> its a site issue i think i am receiving the same message.also the site is displaying the following message :
> 
> "Current System Issues
> 
> Logging into ImmiAccount
> Due to high demand ImmiAccount may be temporarily unavailable. If you receive an error message, please try again later. "
> 
> i hope it will be sorted out soon :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, same here in the morning today

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

kaushik_91 said:


> Were you asked to provide any additional document by the CO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hi kaushik

here is my time line

visa app lodged :04 aug 2016

CO contact(asking for additional info , forms): 22 aug 2016

everything uploaded :26 sept 2016

account last updated :03 oct 2016

since then , complete silence


----------



## Rahul_UK183

raja79 said:


> hi kaushik
> 
> here is my time line
> 
> visa app lodged :04 aug 2016
> 
> CO contact(asking for additional info , forms): 22 aug 2016
> 
> everything uploaded :26 sept 2016
> 
> account last updated :03 oct 2016
> 
> since then , complete silence


Woah almost 7 months... isnt that too long a wait...

Do you reckon they prioritise wait listed visa lodged people on some criteria ? Probably the score on which they were issued the EOI in the first place ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

raja79 said:


> hi kaushik
> 
> here is my time line
> 
> visa app lodged :04 aug 2016
> 
> CO contact(asking for additional info , forms): 22 aug 2016
> 
> everything uploaded :26 sept 2016
> 
> account last updated :03 oct 2016
> 
> since then , complete silence


Did u try to send any emails to the DIBP for further updates?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

kaushik_91 said:


> Did u try to send any emails to the DIBP for further updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I have sent them two mails but there is no reply. Many people have posted that there will be no reply from COs but I still decided to try my luck.


----------



## shwetafu

Hi , I lodged my visa on 26th April and on 27th April my agent sent me a request for medical with a refer letter with HAP ID. Does it means that CO is already assigned to my case?


----------



## Salary

shwetafu said:


> Hi , I lodged my visa on 26th April and on 27th April my agent sent me a request for medical with a refer letter with HAP ID. Does it means that CO is already assigned to my case?


No, the HAP ID is generated after your visa had been lodged and paid. Take that referral letter to an approved panel clinic and get your medicals done.


----------



## shwetafu

Salary said:


> shwetafu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I lodged my visa on 26th April and on 27th April my agent sent me a request for medical with a refer letter with HAP ID. Does it means that CO is already assigned to my case?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the HAP ID is generated after your visa had been lodged and paid. Take that referral letter to an approved panel clinic and get your medicals done.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## kptPP

In visa form under partner's education section I put my wife's degree end date as Apr 2007 .however in her degree certificate its May 2007.
I have paid the fees.

How do I correct it now?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Well I'm a December 2016 applicant. I wonder whats so special about our cases and why it is taking long time for verification to get completed. 
I know ppl say you need to just wait, even if this wait goes beyond an year with the only exception that I will have to redo PCC and Medicals 

Until DIBP connects with you, its like walking on an endless road. layball:



taylorman said:


> I have sent them two mails but there is no reply. Many people have posted that there will be no reply from COs but I still decided to try my luck.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I think raja79 had an employment verification call from AHC in Feb and he is upset about the way it was handled, I guess he is waiting since then.



kaushik_91 said:


> Did u try to send any emails to the DIBP for further updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I totally agree, there must be criteria to prioritise applications which none of us here are aware of, unless we have a member who is/was a case officer for DIBP. 

The new processing time is from application lodgement date, so lodged date must be one of the sort criteria but certainly not the only.



Rahul_UK183 said:


> Woah almost 7 months... isnt that too long a wait...
> 
> Do you reckon they prioritise wait listed visa lodged people on some criteria ? Probably the score on which they were issued the EOI in the first place ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratham

Hi guys, 

I have submitted my Australia visa application for 189 subclass and waiting for the grant. Meanwhile I am getting opportunity for another country and visa process will start within a week. The thing is that my passport will expire on Dec 2017. I will need to apply for new passport as they need passport validity for at least one year. After getting a new passport do I need to update the same for Australia visa application? Or in future ?


----------



## raja79

ethical.prodigy said:


> I think raja79 had an employment verification call from AHC in Feb and he is upset about the way it was handled, I guess he is waiting since then.


Spot on ethical.prodigy 
82 days since employment verification but no reply ....
i wonder whats taking them so long to decide

:laugh:


----------



## raja79

kaushik_91 said:


> Did u try to send any emails to the DIBP for further updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hi kaushik

no i didnt.because my agent who charged me 2500 $ thinks it is useless to email or call them.


----------



## rvd

pratham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my Australia visa application for 189 subclass and waiting for the grant. Meanwhile I am getting opportunity for another country and visa process will start within a week. The thing is that my passport will expire on Dec 2017. I will need to apply for new passport as they need passport validity for at least one year. After getting a new passport do I need to update the same for Australia visa application? Or in future ?


After getting the renewed passport immediately update it to DIBP.


----------



## pratham

rvd said:


> After getting the renewed passport immediately update it to DIBP.


Ok. Thanks. I will update it asap.


----------



## sultan_azam

pratham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my Australia visa application for 189 subclass and waiting for the grant. Meanwhile I am getting opportunity for another country and visa process will start within a week. The thing is that my passport will expire on Dec 2017. I will need to apply for new passport as they need passport validity for at least one year. After getting a new passport do I need to update the same for Australia visa application? Or in future ?


yes, update DIBP via immiaccount once you have the new passport with you


----------



## pratham

Sure. Thanks!


----------



## mohsin1947

Dear Members

I have a query. I have already lodged a visa. I want to travel to Qatar for couple of days from KSA. Do i need to update DIBP in this case ? If yes, what is the method to do so. Also is this gonna affect the application in anyway e.g. more delays etc ? Is it recommended to travel while visa is in process ? 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## vikaschandra

mohsin1947 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have a query. I have already lodged a visa. I want to travel to Qatar for couple of days from KSA. Do i need to update DIBP in this case ? If yes, what is the method to do so. Also is this gonna affect the application in anyway e.g. more delays etc ? Is it recommended to travel while visa is in process ?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


No issues with the short travel that you want to take. DIBP needs to be updated only whem you change your address temporarily that is at least for 14 days or more by using form 929. 

You can go ahead with your travel. Try keeping your mobile number up and running in case of any calls from AHC


----------



## namitc

Guys, should we upload any documents that show we have the funds to travel to australia? If yes, how much should we show?

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

namitc said:


> Guys, should we upload any documents that show we have the funds to travel to australia? If yes, how much should we show?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## sirikarthy

Please post if any grants today.
As far as i know no grants posted in immitracker.

Not sure what is happening


----------



## mctowel

sirikarthy said:


> Please post if any grants today.
> As far as i know no grants posted in immitracker.
> 
> Not sure what is happening


Same here. Something looks strange since the past 2 workdays

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mohsin1947 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have a query. I have already lodged a visa. I want to travel to Qatar for couple of days from KSA. Do i need to update DIBP in this case ? If yes, what is the method to do so. Also is this gonna affect the application in anyway e.g. more delays etc ? Is it recommended to travel while visa is in process ?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


update them regarding change of address via immiaccount -- UPDATE US


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Guys, should we upload any documents that show we have the funds to travel to australia? If yes, how much should we show?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


not required in your case , infact in none of 189 cases


----------



## manpan18

sirikarthy said:


> Please post if any grants today.
> As far as i know no grants posted in immitracker.
> 
> Not sure what is happening


Its a holiday today


----------



## pk2oz

According to dibp list of holidays its a holiday for Brisbane office only and not Adelaide...



manpan18 said:


> sirikarthy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post if any grants today.
> As far as i know no grants posted in immitracker.
> 
> Not sure what is happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a holiday today
Click to expand...


----------



## sounddonor

mctowel said:


> Same here. Something looks strange since the past 2 workdays
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




Omg  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

ethical.prodigy said:


> Well I'm a December 2016 applicant. I wonder whats so special about our cases and why it is taking long time for verification to get completed.
> I know ppl say you need to just wait, even if this wait goes beyond an year with the only exception that I will have to redo PCC and Medicals
> 
> Until DIBP connects with you, its like walking on an endless road. layball:


hold on mate, we need to keep our patience intact...

I myself waiting since 13 Nov 2016.......


----------



## sharmison

whats going on Guys.....
No grant showing since thursday....


----------



## sharmison

manpan18 said:


> Its a holiday today


Holiday in GSM Brisbane

GSM Adelaide - its normal working day, no off


----------



## farjaf

Lack of staff


----------



## khan4344

No grant even today??


----------



## manpan18

sharmison said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a holiday today
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday in GSM Brisbane
> 
> GSM Adelaide - its normal working day, no off
Click to expand...

Ok.


----------



## mctowel

Many of us are not happy with the service from dibp. Its really not fair the way people are left in the dark.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47

In the case of direct grants, do they issue the grant after a period , say , 2 weeks after CO is assigned? Or do they give it immediately?


----------



## rvd

*Reposting from 190*



mctowel said:


> Many of us are not happy with the service from dibp. Its really not fair the way people are left in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


The following are my opinions with regards to DIBP process: 

1. Most are assuming that DIBP is verifying only the employment details but it may not be the case. Employment verification is one of the checks and DIBP may verify each document we provide such as School certificates, college certificates,character verification, PCC and etc. So no need to worry that if applicants provide SD's is cause for the delay.

2. The delays may happened because they are not getting response from our country for some requirements or clearance from DIBP.

3. Most are thinking that how DIBP could able to give few applicants in very short time and why not others. This may be because of the document proofs submitted by the applicants and also the CO may have handled similar type of cases before from same company, country, location or anything can be. On the other hand for the quick grant cases may also go for verification after grant since DIBP will never take chance of risking in security measures. I have seen in some posts here in the forum that one doctor was caught after 10 years for forging his medical degree .

4. Other major concern everyone is thinking is why they can't tell the applicants about the current progress and DIBP process is not transparent. This may be because if DIBP becomes more transparent or if they expose the way how they are checking then fraud/forged applicants will start finding the way to escape from the DIBP checks.

5. Overall DIBP is mystery only because of the security concerns and as applicants we also needs to understand this by considering the security threats currently happening around the world.

Again all the above are my assumption and I do not have any source to vouch my thoughts.

Hope everyone of us get our grants soon. All the best for everyone.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

be hopeful... it will be a happy ending



raja79 said:


> Spot on ethical.prodigy
> 82 days since employment verification but no reply ....
> i wonder whats taking them so long to decide
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## namitc

Hello friends, 

After we get the PR and after we land in australia, are we required to work only in the occupation we got the PR for, or are we allowed to change careers also?

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After we get the PR and after we land in australia, are we required to work only in the occupation we got the PR for, or are we allowed to change careers also?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


bro lets get the grant first.


----------



## rvd

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After we get the PR and after we land in australia, are we required to work only in the occupation we got the PR for, or are we allowed to change careers also?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


It seems there is no such restrictions or conditions are there. We are allowed to work on any occupation.


----------



## sabhishek982

Is it true that people who provide only SD's for all the companies ALWAYS undergo employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sabhishek982 said:


> Is it true that people who provide only SD's for all the companies ALWAYS undergo employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It is not true unless DIBP confirms it; however, recent times many are getting employment verification according the posts on this forum.


----------



## sirikarthy

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After we get the PR and after we land in australia, are we required to work only in the occupation we got the PR for, or are we allowed to change careers also?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Working in Australia becomes easier with a Permanent Resident Visa. Permanent residents can work for any employer in any occupation.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I see that they prefer references to be on company letter head, they have not mentioned SD in document checklist?



rvd said:


> It is not true unless DIBP confirms it; however, recent times many are getting employment verification according the posts on this forum.


----------



## sabhishek982

ethical.prodigy said:


> I see that they prefer references to be on company letter head, they have not mentioned SD in document checklist?


I see, I cannot ask my employer for a reference letter as i don't want to let them know about my plans.lets see what happens with providing only SD's.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Absolutely right 



khan4344 said:


> bro lets get the grant first.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Bro, There is no harm in letting them know. Its your life and your choice.
It may impact your appraisals/promotion but at the end migration is a big decision.

Just go ahead and ask for the document. I know there are bunch of people who may not be supportive or want us to progress, but then be strong and face the world, if its in your fate no one can stop the grant.




sabhishek982 said:


> I see, I cannot ask my employer for a reference letter as i don't want to let them know about my plans.lets see what happens with providing only SD's.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ethical.prodigy said:


> I see that they prefer references to be on company letter head, they have not mentioned SD in document checklist?


I agree on that SD can be considered when the employer is not willing to provide the RR letter; however, last week we had seen one posted that got direct in short time without submitting RR letter provided other letters on company's letter head.

As experts always say every case is unique with regards to DIBP. It is very to difficult to predict.


----------



## khan4344

ethical.prodigy said:


> Bro, There is no harm in letting them know. Its your life and your choice.
> It may impact your appraisals/promotion but at the end migration is a big decision.
> 
> Just go ahead and ask for the document. I know there are bunch of people who may not be supportive or want us to progress, but then be strong and face the world, if its in your fate no one can stop the grant.


Many employers hesitate to issue letters when you tell them that you are applying for visa and hence if you get it then you will be leaving the job. Since your work is profitable for them they would try their best to retain you by offering benefits and extra pay.

this has happened in my case and that lead me to worry if employment verification happens then what would be the response of my employer..........


----------



## raja79

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After we get the PR and after we land in australia, are we required to work only in the occupation we got the PR for, or are we allowed to change careers also?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Mate 12 days since u lodged your application and you are asking post landing questions

Spare my english its pathetic i know

but i am writing this post to salute your optimism :yo::yo::yo:

Aussies here namitc comes


----------



## rvd

khan4344 said:


> Many employers hesitate to issue letters when you tell them that you are applying for visa and hence if you get it then you will be leaving the job. Since your work is profitable for them they would try their best to retain you by offering benefits and extra pay.
> 
> this has happened in my case and that lead me to worry if employment verification happens then what would be the response of my employer..........


Applicant may apply visa with other supporting documents such as offer letter, employment contracts, pay slips, increment letter, bank statements,SDs etc when employer is not ready to provide RR letter. 

When employer verification is happening employer cannot neglect DIBP's request as it will effect the reputation of the company. Also it was posted earlier that DIBP was doing various way of verification using third party agencies. 

It is my assumption since I am also in the same situation.

Hope for the best.


----------



## pk2oz

One lucky guy received his grant today as per immitracker!


----------



## khan4344

pk2oz said:


> One lucky guy received his grant today as per immitracker!


No one got the grant. the last grant was issued on Thursday as per the update on immitracker.


----------



## pk2oz

Juned from Pakistan received his grant on 01/05/2017. Its seen on immitracker!


----------



## khan4344

pk2oz said:


> Juned from Pakistan received his grant on 01/05/2017. Its seen on immitracker!


yes he got the grant. 

Congrats to him. Finallyy.


----------



## pk2oz

Since the movement has started, we can expect more tomorrow ?


----------



## khan4344

pk2oz said:


> Since the movement has started, we can expect more tomorrow ?


Hopefully:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sabhishek982

rvd said:


> Applicant may apply visa with other supporting documents such as offer letter, employment contracts, pay slips, increment letter, bank statements,SDs etc when employer is not ready to provide RR letter.
> 
> When employer verification is happening employer cannot neglect DIBP's request as it will effect the reputation of the company. Also it was posted earlier that DIBP was doing various way of verification using third party agencies.
> 
> It is my assumption since I am also in the same situation.
> 
> Hope for the best.


Yes, I have all other documents with my company name mentioned on it like sal slips, promotion letter, increment letter, offer letter, bank statements clearly mentioning the company name when the sal was credited etc.

So, you also have provided only SD for all companies and has any employment verification done? I hope DIBP would call either colleague who signed on SD or me.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Finally lodged the Visa (subclass 189) and made the payment.
Front loaded all documents except Form-80 ( will do once I figure out how to add the signature in soft copy ), PCC, Medicals.

As I will be travelling out of country for 2 weeks, I prefer to initiate PCC & Medicals once I am back by End May.

Hope It will not create any issue with DIBP.

Qn: Now the application status shows "Received". Guess next step is CO assignment right ? How long it takes to assign a CO ? And when do they normally initiate 1st contact ?


----------



## amir577

Hi expats,

I have received email in 5 April to upload some documents and ask for VAC2 fee, i uploaded the documents on 11th April and also asked them to send me VAC2 fee. but did not get any reply, on 23 April i sent them another email requesting VAC2 fee. Then i though to call them and inform them, after a lot of searching on this form i came up with 2 numbers
0061 7 3136 7000
0061 131881

The first number answering machine is saying that this number is not in use
the send number is not working machine saying the number is incorrect, i have used different mobiles, networks but still no use

how can i dial the second number correctly, can someone advise

amir577


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Guys I have a stupid question. While filling form 80 and form 1221, is it necessary to fill these forms using pen? Or can we fill them on our laptops as well. On top of form, it is written that use pen to fill it and write neatly. But I still wanted to know how you guys filled those forms.


----------



## subz.finwiz

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Guys I have a stupid question. While filling form 80 and form 1221, is it necessary to fill these forms using pen? Or can we fill them on our laptops as well. On top of form, it is written that use pen to fill it and write neatly. But I still wanted to know how you guys filled those forms.


fill in laptop electronically


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

subz.finwiz said:


> Front loaded all documents except Form-80 ( will do once I figure out how to add the signature in soft copy ), PCC, Medicals.


why not you print last page of the form and print it. After signing you can scan it and join with rest of your form as well.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

subz.finwiz said:


> fill in laptop electronically


Thnx bro, I was thinking the same. Was just needed second opinion


----------



## sharat47

Use 'Foxit Reader's to fill the PDF forms. For signature use a mobile software like 'docusign' where you can make your signature and then insert it on the form's last page.


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> The following are my opinions with regards to DIBP process:
> 
> 1. Most are assuming that DIBP is verifying only the employment details but it may not be the case. Employment verification is one of the checks and DIBP may verify each document we provide such as School certificates, college certificates,character verification, PCC and etc. So no need to worry that if applicants provide SD's is cause for the delay.
> 
> 2. The delays may happened because they are not getting response from our country for some requirements or clearance from DIBP.
> 
> 3. Most are thinking that how DIBP could able to give few applicants in very short time and why not others. This may be because of the document proofs submitted by the applicants and also the CO may have handled similar type of cases before from same company, country, location or anything can be. On the other hand for the quick grant cases may also go for verification after grant since DIBP will never take chance of risking in security measures. I have seen in some posts here in the forum that one doctor was caught after 10 years for forging his medical degree .
> 
> 4. Other major concern everyone is thinking is why they can't tell the applicants about the current progress and DIBP process is not transparent. This may be because if DIBP becomes more transparent or if they expose the way how they are checking then fraud/forged applicants will start finding the way to escape from the DIBP checks.
> 
> 5. Overall DIBP is mystery only because of the security concerns and as applicants we also needs to understand this by considering the security threats currently happening around the world.
> 
> Again all the above are my assumption and I do not have any source to vouch my thoughts.
> 
> Hope everyone of us get our grants soon. All the best for everyone.


nice post and I agree to what you wrote


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After we get the PR and after we land in australia, are we required to work only in the occupation we got the PR for, or are we allowed to change careers also?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


you are free to change the career...


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> nice post and I agree to what you wrote


Thank you for your comments. You are really providing a priceless suggestions to all. I have understood lot about PR from your posts.


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Thank you for your comments. You are really providing a priceless suggestions to all. I have understood lot about PR from your posts.


welcome mate....


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sultan_azam said:


> you are free to change the career...


Hi Sultan,

Can you please advise on the below issue (link) that I have been facing, a week but still no respite from this error.

Also do I need such 2 separate forms for me and my wife OR one form covers both me and my wife ? Havent seen a HAP ID so please excuse my ignorance.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1258049

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shwetafu

Hello expertise, 
One quick question , I have lodged the visa last week (189). The payment have been deducted and today we are scheduled for medical. We have already filled form 80 and 1221 for me and my spouse. Today when I was reading this forum , people are asking how to sign the forms electronically and all. That strikes , we have not signed forms but only filled it. When I asked the same my agent , he tells me that processing team is cross checking everything and once final done, we will ask for signatures!!! What does that mean??? The visa has been lodged already!  
Does it mean that they have not uploaded form 80 and 1221 and waiting for CO to be assigned and then CO request?? Why would agents do so?? I'm loosing trust on the agent things now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu469

Hello Friends,

I got the medicals done on Saturday and the status on Immi account is showing as 'Examination in Progress' for myself and spouse. 
1Kindly update if I should click on information provided button considering that there is no more information requested by the CO? And also shall I send a mail to CO informing about the same?
2. Also, if sm1 can plz share how much time it is expected to take for final grant after CO contact, once information is submitted specially in the case of 'Electronics Engineer' occupation. category ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Erkailey

Hi 
My medical results showing 

Health assesed wait for further advice from department 

Can anybody help regarding this


----------



## AjBee

shwetafu said:


> Hello expertise,
> One quick question , I have lodged the visa last week (189). The payment have been deducted and today we are scheduled for medical. We have already filled form 80 and 1221 for me and my spouse. Today when I was reading this forum , people are asking how to sign the forms electronically and all. That strikes , we have not signed forms but only filled it. When I asked the same my agent , he tells me that processing team is cross checking everything and once final done, we will ask for signatures!!! What does that mean??? The visa has been lodged already!
> Does it mean that they have not uploaded form 80 and 1221 and waiting for CO to be assigned and then CO request?? Why would agents do so?? I'm loosing trust on the agent things now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Documents are uploaded after visa lodge/submit/payment. Going by what your agent is saying, I assume they are checking your documents prior to uploading. Why don;t you share the signed forms with them and ask them to upload those and not the unsigned version you might have shared? 

Best to seek details from your agent - the least they can do is give you detailed answers given the significant fee I assume they would have charged you

My AUD 0.2


----------



## sharmison

shwetafu said:


> Hello expertise,
> One quick question , I have lodged the visa last week (189). The payment have been deducted and today we are scheduled for medical. We have already filled form 80 and 1221 for me and my spouse. Today when I was reading this forum , people are asking how to sign the forms electronically and all. That strikes , we have not signed forms but only filled it. When I asked the same my agent , he tells me that processing team is cross checking everything and once final done, we will ask for signatures!!! What does that mean??? The visa has been lodged already!
> Does it mean that they have not uploaded form 80 and 1221 and waiting for CO to be assigned and then CO request?? Why would agents do so?? I'm loosing trust on the agent things now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the agent says "_*processing team is cross checking everything and once final done, we will ask for signature*s_", I believe he means that the agent is checking the form 80/1221, that you have filled and given them for yourself and your spouse and once they find everything fine, they would ask you to sign it and give it back to them to upload.

But still its always better to ask them very clearly what they mean and what they want, since you have agents to do it, you would never want to have any confusion in what they said and what you meant....

document submitted without signatures doesn't have any value, and specially for Visa/PR application, there will not be any document of that nature where signature is not required


----------



## shwetafu

ajaysbhatia said:


> Documents are uploaded after visa lodge/submit/payment. Going by what your agent is saying, I assume they are checking your documents prior to uploading. Why don;t you share the signed forms with them and ask them to upload those and not the unsigned version you might have shared?
> 
> 
> 
> Best to seek details from your agent - the least they can do is give you detailed answers given the significant fee I assume they would have charged you
> 
> 
> 
> My AUD 0.2




Thank you so much. After I wrote in the forum , immediately I got a email to sign and send by my agent. sent them back! 


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## shwetafu

sharmison said:


> If the agent says "_*processing team is cross checking everything and once final done, we will ask for signature*s_", I believe he means that the agent is checking the form 80/1221, that you have filled and given them for yourself and your spouse and once they find everything fine, they would ask you to sign it and give it back to them to upload.
> 
> 
> 
> But still its always better to ask them very clearly what they mean and what they want, since you have agents to do it, you would never want to have any confusion in what they said and what you meant....
> 
> 
> 
> document submitted without signatures doesn't have any value, and specially for Visa/PR application, there will not be any document of that nature where signature is not required




Thanks for the advice. Signed and sent it back. 


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## subz.finwiz

Shuaib Azhar said:


> why not you print last page of the form and print it. After signing you can scan it and join with rest of your form as well.


Finally I got the way to digitally do the signature without scanning the whole page. :cheer2:
Please follow these steps if you want to do this way. Clarity is at par or slightly better than original page scan.

Step1: Sign exactly as per your passport signature in a white paper.
Step2: Use your smartphone Scan2PDF application, take a photo of your signature (zoom in) and go to edit the photo , use "Magic Wand" (harry potter's magic stick) option to whiten the background.
Step3: Save the photo as "Create PDF" and then bring the PDF file to your computer.
Step4: Open Form_80 page 17 (where you are supposed to put your signature ), using Adobe Reader use the option "Take a Snapshot" and take a complete snapshot of the page 17 ( scroll down with snapshot tool to cover the entire page )
Step5: After taking snapshot, Copy/Paste Page 17 to MsPaint application
Step6: Open the PDF containing your signature and then use "Take a snapshot" to capture your signature and paste in MsPaint on top of Page 17.
Step7: While your signature is highlighted, adjust the size of the signature using "Resize" option in MsPaint. (if you find it difficult to do in the same MsPaint, feel free to open another instance of MsPaint to size your signature)
Step8: Then drag (if using same instance of MsPaint) / copy (if using another instance of MsPaint) "the signature" to the signature panel of Page 17.
Step9: Print to PDF directly this page from MsPaint ( after ensuring Page Set-up = Portrait)
Step10: Your Page 17 is ready with your signature ( believe me the scan quality looks more real & better than the original scan of Page 17 )

Sorry if It sounds too technical to some of them, but I am sure techie guys will find it useful. :jaw:


----------



## pradeepon4u

Hi All,
Do we have an option to choose/select to send our PTE scores to DIBP ?

I tried and couldn't find. Later while attempting a search I came to know the scores are sent automatically to DIBP when we select Australia during the test registration.

Kindly confirm.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Can you please advise on the below issue (link) that I have been facing, a week but still no respite from this error.
> 
> Also do I need such 2 separate forms for me and my wife OR one form covers both me and my wife ? Havent seen a HAP ID so please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> ImmiAccount Error - Health
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


have you tried a fresh application ??

which 2 forms ??


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetafu said:


> Hello expertise,
> One quick question , I have lodged the visa last week (189). The payment have been deducted and today we are scheduled for medical. We have already filled form 80 and 1221 for me and my spouse. Today when I was reading this forum , people are asking how to sign the forms electronically and all. That strikes , we have not signed forms but only filled it. When I asked the same my agent , he tells me that processing team is cross checking everything and once final done, we will ask for signatures!!! What does that mean??? The visa has been lodged already!
> Does it mean that they have not uploaded form 80 and 1221 and waiting for CO to be assigned and then CO request?? Why would agents do so?? I'm loosing trust on the agent things now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, they are talking about 80 & 1221, give a signed copy to your agent and ask him to upload


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sultan_azam said:


> have you tried a fresh application ??
> 
> which 2 forms ??


Yes tried fresh form but still the error.

By 2 forms I meant, my wife and me need separate forms for medical or is it just 1 form ?

Will me and my wife have different HAP IDs or 1 covers both ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got the medicals done on Saturday and the status on Immi account is showing as 'Examination in Progress' for myself and spouse.
> 1Kindly update if I should click on information provided button considering that there is no more information requested by the CO? And also shall I send a mail to CO informing about the same?
> 2. Also, if sm1 can plz share how much time it is expected to take for final grant after CO contact, once information is submitted specially in the case of 'Electronics Engineer' occupation. category ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1 press IP when the medical status is "health clearance provided - no action required"
2. email not necessary
3. how much time - i cant say anything on this..


----------



## sultan_azam

Erkailey said:


> Hi
> My medical results showing
> 
> Health assesed wait for further advice from department
> 
> Can anybody help regarding this


this information is very less to comment, wait for them, the status may change tmrw


----------



## sultan_azam

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> Do we have an option to choose/select to send our PTE scores to DIBP ?
> 
> I tried and couldn't find. Later while attempting a search I came to know the scores are sent automatically to DIBP when we select Australia during the test registration.
> 
> Kindly confirm.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


at time of registration if you have marked to send report to DIBP then it would have send automatically and cant be re-sent


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

subz.finwiz said:


> Finally I got the way to digitally do the signature without scanning the whole page. :cheer2:
> Please follow these steps if you want to do this way. Clarity is at par or slightly better than original page scan.
> 
> Step1: Sign exactly as per your passport signature in a white paper.
> Step2: Use your smartphone Scan2PDF application, take a photo of your signature (zoom in) and go to edit the photo , use "Magic Wand" (harry potter's magic stick) option to whiten the background.
> Step3: Save the photo as "Create PDF" and then bring the PDF file to your computer.
> Step4: Open Form_80 page 17 (where you are supposed to put your signature ), using Adobe Reader use the option "Take a Snapshot" and take a complete snapshot of the page 17 ( scroll down with snapshot tool to cover the entire page )
> Step5: After taking snapshot, Copy/Paste Page 17 to MsPaint application
> Step6: Open the PDF containing your signature and then use "Take a snapshot" to capture your signature and paste in MsPaint on top of Page 17.
> Step7: While your signature is highlighted, adjust the size of the signature using "Resize" option in MsPaint. (if you find it difficult to do in the same MsPaint, feel free to open another instance of MsPaint to size your signature)
> Step8: Then drag (if using same instance of MsPaint) / copy (if using another instance of MsPaint) "the signature" to the signature panel of Page 17.
> Step9: Print to PDF directly this page from MsPaint ( after ensuring Page Set-up = Portrait)
> Step10: Your Page 17 is ready with your signature ( believe me the scan quality looks more real & better than the original scan of Page 17 )
> 
> Sorry if It sounds too technical to some of them, but I am sure techie guys will find it useful. :jaw:


thnx bro, I enjoyed reading the whole process. Will definitely give it a try


----------



## subz.finwiz

Hello Experts who have submitted Visa,

do you know if CV needs to be uploaded ? I saw in one section there is an option to upload CV ( guess in Employment declaration )

Can anybody advise if it is required ?


----------



## vikramkalsan

Why so much headache 
Simple
Fill form 80 and 1221
Now take print out of last page which needs signature with filled details from computer
Sign and scan the page
Now use adobe acrobat to combine form 
To upload 
First drag the final form to chrome and give print
The PDF output will be final PDF without editable fields. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk

Hi Everyone!

Any grants today? This is really scaring me.


----------



## sounddonor

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Any grants today? This is really scaring me.




Not yet. They slow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

sabhishek982 said:


> I see, I cannot ask my employer for a reference letter as i don't want to let them know about my plans.lets see what happens with providing only SD's.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sorry, what is SD?


----------



## joarc

*No CO contact*

hi all,

i was wondering is this unusual not to hear anything, no CO contact whatsoever for almost 2 weeks after submission?


----------



## mctowel

sharmison said:


> ....
> 
> document submitted without signatures doesn't have any value, and specially for Visa/PR application, there will not be any document of that nature where signature is not required


How true is this in all applications? After I submitted my form 80, I felt I had to give some more explanation about certain questions, so I explained it in a single "additional information" page, then submitted it separately again.
I didn't put any signature on it. What is the significance?



Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Hi Experts, need urgent advise.

finally my application in ACS shows case finalized but nothing else mentioned. i did not receive any emails either. any inputs on this highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sabhishek982

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi Experts, need urgent advise.
> 
> finally my application in ACS shows case finalized but nothing else mentioned. i did not receive any emails either. any inputs on this highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


That means you will get your result in a day or two.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

mctowel said:


> Sorry, what is SD?


SD us Statutory Declaration which is a substitute of RnR letter from company.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi Experts, need urgent advise.
> 
> finally my application in ACS shows case finalized but nothing else mentioned. i did not receive any emails either. any inputs on this highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


it will come in a day or two. you will receive email shortly.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sabhishek982 said:


> That means you will get your result in a day or two.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


so whether we pass or not are not listed on acs site? do we need to wait until we get the email?


----------



## cadimi

Hi mates, 
I've got the invitation on 26th April and now is about time for pressing the Apply Visa button. However, as I've applied for PCC Australia on 27th April, do I need to do health examination via My Health Declarations (as I haven't lodged the visa) or I can do it later after paying visa fees please?
So confused mates, hope someone can give some insights on this!
Regards,


----------



## sreeneshkamath

cadimi said:


> Hi mates,
> I've got the invitation on 26th April and now is about time for pressing the Apply Visa button. However, as I've applied for PCC Australia on 27th April, do I need to do health examination via My Health Declarations (as I haven't lodged the visa) or I can do it later after paying visa fees please?
> So confused mates, hope someone can give some insights on this!
> Regards,


if you get early appointment for health assessment i would recommend you to do so which gives you an edge to get direct grant which means you can skip a co contact if you have all your docs in the list. but there is no harm to wait for CO to request for the same and do it later.


----------



## mctowel

sabhishek982 said:


> SD us Statutory Declaration which is a substitute of RnR letter from company.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Oh.. Thanks

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

sreeneshkamath said:


> if you get early appointment for health assessment i would recommend you to do so which gives you an edge to get direct grant which means you can skip a co contact if you have all your docs in the list. but there is no harm to wait for CO to request for the same and do it later.


Thanks mate! Because I've already got PCC and the IED will follow that PCC's date, so I think I'd do the medical done before lodging visa.
By the way, still don't get what you said "If you get early appointment for health assessment" --> Is it hard or costing time to get that appointment?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

cadimi said:


> Thanks mate! Because I've already got PCC and the IED will follow that PCC's date, so I think I'd do the medical done before lodging visa.
> By the way, still don't get what you said "If you get early appointment for health assessment" --> Is it hard or costing time to get that appointment?


Depending on Hospital to Hospitals it vary - like some take 2 -3 weeks to get appointment some gets very soon. So it's always good to push your visa forward with all details in which gives CO a better looks at your application.

Regarding the fees again it depends but it should be like 5k less or more in INR per head.


----------



## sharmison

mctowel said:


> How true is this in all applications? After I submitted my form 80, I felt I had to give some more explanation about certain questions, so I explained it in a single "additional information" page, then submitted it separately again.
> I didn't put any signature on it. What is the significance?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


You had put additional pages (containing more information) for the form 80, signature in every page is not mandatory, because you are not giving them the hardcopy of those pages, but you upload the entire document (containing 17-18 pages) as one file, so your signing the page where required is enough...digitally not required that you have to sign every page.

What I meant that, these forms (or any other forms which are part of visa application) are treated as legal document and an unsigned document can never be legal. The same is true when you filled up your application online at _Immiaccount_, after you filled the application, electronically you had to fill the *declaration *part...thats your signature..


----------



## mctowel

sharmison said:


> You had put additional pages (containing more information) for the form 80, signature in every page is not mandatory, because you are not giving them the hardcopy of those pages, but you upload the entire document (containing 17-18 pages) as one file, so your signing the page where required is enough...digitally not required that you have to sign every page.
> 
> What I meant that, these forms (or any other forms which are part of visa application) are treated as legal document and an unsigned document can never be legal. The same is true when you filled up your application online at _Immiaccount_, after you filled the application, electronically you had to fill the *declaration *part...thats your signature..


Got it... Thanks


----------



## abhishekv

sreeneshkamath said:


> so whether we pass or not are not listed on acs site? do we need to wait until we get the email?


You will get an email


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

No grant today??


----------



## sreeneshkamath

abhishekv said:


> You will get an email
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you which means the only source of confirmation is via email. will wait for email. thanks all. Thanks Abhi:fingerscrossed:


----------



## khan4344

The following link I found and they updated the processing time for 189 Skilled - Independent

75 per cent of applications processed in 5 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 7 months


https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## shaymu0829

Hi guys,

Can anyone advise me for following situation, I want to know whether I need to take another medical examination.

1. all document is uploaded, CO is examining it, visa grant is under processing.

2. medical expire in 2 weeks (12-months period will pass by next 2 week)

3. so basically, my medical clearance will likely to be expired before the grant.

4. Do I need to take medical test again? 


thanks,


----------



## rvd

shaymu0829 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone advise me for following situation, I want to know whether I need to take another medical examination.
> 
> 1. all document is uploaded, CO is examining it, visa grant is under processing.
> 
> 2. medical expire in 2 weeks (12-months period will pass by next 2 week)
> 
> 3. so basically, my medical clearance will likely to be expired before the grant.
> 
> 4. Do I need to take medical test again?
> 
> 
> thanks,


This will be decided by CO I believe. CO will request you to redo the medical if necessary. 

Wait for experts comments.


----------



## sharmison

shaymu0829 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone advise me for following situation, I want to know whether I need to take another medical examination.
> 
> 1. all document is uploaded, CO is examining it, visa grant is under processing.
> 
> 2. medical expire in 2 weeks (12-months period will pass by next 2 week)
> 
> 3. so basically, my medical clearance will likely to be expired before the grant.
> 
> 4. Do I need to take medical test again?
> 
> 
> thanks,


Since you still have 2 weeks time for the medicals to expire, I would suggest to hold on. you never know, today might be your day and you get the grant and still you can make your first travel to Australia, within next 2 weeks (before your medical expires)...

Worst case..if it expires, then CO would be definitely asking you...

When you had waited for all this long, some more time dude....hold on to it...


----------



## sreeneshkamath

i just realized that my agent gave her details for receiving information on ACS hence i will now have to wait more time. i contacted agent and she denied of any receiving or any confirmation and told will send you once we have........


----------



## andreyx108b

khan4344 said:


> The following link I found and they updated the processing time for 189 Skilled - Independent
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 5 months
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 7 months
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times




This are safe and quiet vague times. 70-80% get cleared in 100 days. Average is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz

Seems to be another day without grant. None updated on immitracker either.



khan4344 said:


> No grant today??


----------



## khan4344

sreeneshkamath said:


> i just realized that my agent gave her details for receiving information on ACS hence i will now have to wait more time. i contacted agent and she denied of any receiving or any confirmation and told will send you once we have........


with due respect this thread is created for visa grant. If you have questions relating to ACS please post in different thread. 

Thanks


----------



## khan4344

andreyx108b said:


> This are safe and quiet vague times. 70-80% get cleared in 100 days. Average is 85 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hope so bro. Many people including me are stuck...:fencing:


----------



## andreyx108b

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> 4 days and only 1 grant....whats wrong going on..are they in mood of changing the rules for 189 n 190 as well. Really feeling scared




In my view, it a but of a re-group and catch up after holidays and changes. 

Many agents reporting huge amount of wirk due to this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> In my view, it a but of a re-group and catch up after holidays and changes.
> 
> Many agents reporting huge amount of wirk due to this too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May should be a better month as there are no more government holidays. 

June again could be slower due to holidays.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Rahul_UK183 said:


> May should be a better month as there are no more government holidays.
> 
> June again could be slower due to holidays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


June will be slow due to the end of financial year.


----------



## towhid113

Hi All,
I applied for 189 visa on 1st April with PCC, Medical and all relevant documents. 
CO contacted for Form 80 on 11th April. I submitted on 14th.
Still waiting for further response from Adelaide team. Anyone on the same boat??


----------



## mctowel

towhid113 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for 189 visa on 1st April with PCC, Medical and all relevant documents.
> CO contacted for Form 80 on 11th April. I submitted on 14th.
> Still waiting for further response from Adelaide team. Anyone on the same boat??


Almost everyone right now is waiting bruh 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

khan4344 said:


> with due respect this thread is created for visa grant. If you have questions relating to ACS please post in different thread.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry to eat up some space here Mr. Khan however it's just one of those applications for my partner i'm still active and waiting for my grant so i'm following this thread. Since this group is well active and likely minded people does response i utilized this group to get details. Hope this is clear for you.

Thanks

Thanks Andrey, Sultan and others for assisting - my partner got her acs clearance with Major in Computing i will be logging her Visa Tomorrow. 

we both opened up two different account can we club it now?


----------



## rvd

sreeneshkamath said:


> Sorry to eat up some space here Mr. Khan however it's just one of those applications for my partner i'm still active and waiting for my grant so i'm following this thread. Since this group is well active and likely minded people does response i utilized this group to get details. Hope this is clear for you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks Andrey, Sultan and others for assisting - my partner got her acs clearance with Major in Computing i will be logging her Visa Tomorrow.
> 
> we both opened up two different account can we club it now?


Why you want to apply separate. Why did not include in your application as secondary applicant.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rvd said:


> Why you want to apply separate. Why did not include in your application as secondary applicant.



We were told that getting visa grant will be quicker for individual so we went individually however i read somewhere we can combine application and i can utilize the points from my partner. 

i just want to do it which ever is easy however i have submitted all the docs and i am in waiting list and not sure if i can add her now?

Also my wife will be only making the initial entry post which she will be working on her current project for 4.5 years in Canada so we were not sure adding as partner would cause any issue or not.

We have canada PR currently but i dint get any job there. However i will directly get a transfer for AU since i am working for AU bank if i get the PR. Complicated :fencing:


----------



## rajeshsharma05

Rahul_UK183 said:


> May should be a better month as there are no more government holidays.
> 
> June again could be slower due to holidays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Don't know guys i am quite sure there are things going on which we all don't know for sure. Almost no movement on visa grants from 5 days looks really strange


----------



## rvd

sreeneshkamath said:


> We were told that getting visa grant will be quicker for individual so we went individually however i read somewhere we can combine application and i can utilize the points from my partner.
> 
> i just want to do it which ever is easy however i have submitted all the docs and i am in waiting list and not sure if i can add her now?
> 
> Also my wife will be only making the initial entry post which she will be working on her current project for 4.5 years in Canada so we were not sure adding as partner would cause any issue or not.
> 
> We have canada PR currently but i dint get any job there. However i will directly get a transfer for AU since i am working for AU bank if i get the PR. Complicated :fencing:



On any scenario adding her to your visa application will benefit you. I hope you can do that now. What you have mentioned in your application for migrating and non-migrating family members during Visa lodge. 

She can make her initial entry and she can continue with current project. However she has to enter Aus before the visa expires (5 years from grant date) otherwise she would require return resident visa (RRV) post visa expiry date. By then if you are in Aus then it will be easy to get RRV. This is applicable even if you apply separate visa for your wife again the same validity and procedures.

Experts can comment more.

I did not see any additional advantage of applying separate visa for spouse as she will have all rights similar to you even as secondary applicant.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rvd said:


> On any scenario adding her to your visa application will benefit you. I hope you can do that now. What you have mentioned in your application for migrating and non-migrating family members during Visa lodge.
> 
> She can make her initial entry and she can continue with current project. However she has to enter Aus before the visa expires (5 years from grant date) otherwise she would require return resident visa (RRV) post visa expiry date. By then if you are in Aus then it will be easy to get RRV. This is applicable even if you apply separate visa for your wife again the same validity and procedures.
> 
> Experts can comment more.
> 
> I did not see any additional advantage of applying separate visa for spouse as she will have all rights similar to you even as secondary applicant.



Challenge we had was our pet. so one had to stay back to take care. But 3 weeks ago got clearance from AFO - now we can take her to Au so i got my wife to do acs first and now to finish the visa. we were not sure if our pet will get clearance from au govt because it's much stricter than canada. i can now send my pet to any country like dubai or Singapore make her stay there for 1 month and then get a local doc clearance and ship her to Melbourne.

We had earlier received an approval only for Cananda entrance for her but the issue we had was only 1 of us had a job and surviving in canada with 1 job is difficult.


----------



## rvd

sreeneshkamath said:


> Challenge we had was our pet. so one had to stay back to take care. But 3 weeks ago got clearance from AFO - now we can take her to Au so i got my wife to do acs first and now to finish the visa. we were not sure if our pet will get clearance from au govt because it's much stricter than canada. i can now send my pet to any country like dubai or Singapore make her stay there for 1 month and then get a local doc clearance and ship her to Melbourne.
> 
> We had earlier received an approval only for Cananda entrance for her but the issue we had was only 1 of us had a job and surviving in canada with 1 job is difficult.


Okay got your situation. What is your timeline. When did you applied your visa. Has both of you completed medicals and PCC as I understand PCC and medical are mandatory for Spouse and Kids even if they don't migrate with the applicant.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rvd said:


> Okay got your situation. What is your timeline. When did you applied your visa. Has both of you completed medicals and PCC as I understand PCC and medical are mandatory for Spouse and Kids even if they don't migrate with the applicant.


Mine:

Age: 30
Education: 15 (B.E Computer Science)
ACS: Suitable dint get any points due to cut off
PTE: 20

EOI: 2nd week of Feb
PCC & Health: Had done long ago: agent did not accept the Health and requested to re-do again hence did it 3rd week and it took a week for result with no action required. 
Visa Lodge: 1st week of April
No CO Contact Till Date
Total points: 65 - 263111
PCC will expire in another 4-5 months time.

Wife:

IELTS: 8 in all: 20
ACS just got clearance: 10 points post cut off.
Age: 30
Education B.E Computer Science: 15
PCC & Medicals done long ago: will expire in 4-5 months time.
ANZSCO: 263111
Total points: 75
EOI: Tomorrow - but i think we wont get it as the ceiling is already over and need to wait till july 1st round.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mctowel

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Don't know guys i am quite sure there are things going on which we all don't know for sure. Almost no movement on visa grants from 5 days looks really strange


Really strange and bewildering


----------



## rvd

What is your agent's suggestion I think it is good if you can include your wife into your application.

There is no assurance that individual applicants will processed fast.

Apart from money I have only one doubt, whether CO will query that why a married couple is applying separate visa almost during the same time.

However, DIBP and agent both are getting additional money. 

All the best.




sreeneshkamath said:


> Mine:
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15 (B.E Computer Science)
> ACS: Suitable dint get any points due to cut off
> PTE: 20
> 
> EOI: 2nd week of Feb
> PCC & Health: Had done long ago: agent did not accept the Health and requested to re-do again hence did it 3rd week and it took a week for result with no action required.
> Visa Lodge: 1st week of April
> No CO Contact Till Date
> Total points: 65 - 263111
> PCC will expire in another 4-5 months time.
> 
> Wife:
> 
> IELTS: 8 in all: 20
> ACS just got clearance: 10 points post cut off.
> Age: 30
> Education B.E Computer Science: 15
> PCC & Medicals done long ago: will expire in 4-5 months time.
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Total points: 75
> EOI: Tomorrow - but i think we wont get it as the ceiling is already over and need to wait till july 1st round.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rvd said:


> What is your agent's suggestion I think it is good if you can include your wife into your application.
> 
> There is no assurance that individual applicants will processed fast.
> 
> Apart from money I have only one doubt, whether CO will query that why a married couple is applying separate visa almost during the same time.
> 
> However, DIBP and agent both are getting additional money.
> 
> All the best.



Like i said earlier we dint had plan to leave our pet behind and go but had slight hopes to get a clearance from au govt afo but it came very late so first it was only me who had applied and later once we saw the clearance i got my wife to do as well. 

do you know how long it might take her to get an invite if she submit with 75 points for 263111 tomorrow or later this week?


----------



## Tipu Sultan

Hi Guys! Can you please tell me what it means if the case officer contacts after 9 weeks of lodgement and says only that my application has been allocated for processing and if they require further documents then they would contact me. 
The email came from GSM.allocated[at]border.gov.au and there is no mention of any team and only the case officer's name is mentioned. Came from GSM Adelaide.

PS: my full timeline is in my signature.
Thanx

Points Claimed: 65
Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
Occupation: Developer Programmer;
EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
Invited: 01/02/2017;
Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
Grant: Still Waiting.


----------



## rvd

sreeneshkamath said:


> Like i said earlier we dint had plan to leave our pet behind and go but had slight hopes to get a clearance from au govt afo but it came very late so first it was only me who had applied and later once we saw the clearance i got my wife to do as well.
> 
> do you know how long it might take her to get an invite if she submit with 75 points for 263111 tomorrow or later this week?


I am not sure but most likely in August 2017, I guess.


----------



## rvd

Everything is fine with your application. You can expect next CO contact after July for granting the visa or for request some additional documents.

It is Adelaide team. 

All the best.



Tipu Sultan said:


> Hi Guys! Can you please tell me what it means if the case officer contacts after 9 weeks of lodgement and says only that my application has been allocated for processing and if they require further documents then they would contact me.
> The email came from GSM.allocated[at]border.gov.au and there is no mention of any team and only the case officer's name is mentioned. Came from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> PS: my full timeline is in my signature.
> Thanx
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
> Occupation: Developer Programmer;
> EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
> Invited: 01/02/2017;
> Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
> Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
> CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
> Grant: Still Waiting.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rvd said:


> I am not sure but most likely in August 2017, I guess.


Having 75 points in 263111 doesn't it stand ahead of others who has less points or how is the process? 

All my agent is saying he got contacts and has 100% track records and he will get it done asap for which he shows some of his clients details as proof.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lqs_aus

towhid113 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for 189 visa on 1st April with PCC, Medical and all relevant documents.
> CO contacted for Form 80 on 11th April. I submitted on 14th.
> Still waiting for further response from Adelaide team. Anyone on the same boat??


check my timeline


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

rvd said:


> Everything is fine with your application. You can expect next CO contact after July for granting the visa or for request some additional documents.
> 
> It is Adelaide team.
> 
> All the best.


Hi RVD, What made you say that CO will come back after July?


----------



## rvd

sreeneshkamath said:


> Having 75 points in 263111 doesn't it stand ahead of others who has less points or how is the process?
> 
> All my agent is saying he got contacts and has 100% track records and he will get it done asap for which he shows some of his clients details as proof.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Having 75 points is really good one and definitely stand ahead of others who has less points.

That's my guess chances are there in July too.

If an agent says that he has contacts in DIBP please be very cautious with him.

DIBP is mystery for agents too.


----------



## rvd

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Hi RVD, What made you say that CO will come back after July?


Firstly allocation email after two months is very rarely happens (at least as far as I know) most cases will got allocated within a month. This could have happened because of huge applications are pending to finalized.

I assumed based on the current processing timings.


----------



## Rampal

rvd said:


> Firstly allocation email after two months is very rarely happens (at least as far as I know) most cases will got allocated within a month. This could have happened because of huge applications are pending to finalized.
> 
> I assumed based on the current processing timings.


I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me on 5th Dec for additional docs (Medicals , PCC, Form 80 and evidence of relationship with spouse). I provided everything on 12th Dec. Since then I am waiting for another contact or grant. I am losing hope of getting grant day by day


----------



## rvd

Rampal said:


> I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me on 5th Dec for additional docs (Medicals , PCC, Form 80 and evidence of relationship with spouse). I provided everything on 12th Dec. Since then I am waiting for another contact or grant. I am losing hope of getting grant day by day


You will get it definitely. If anything required CO would have contacted you again.
Like you and me lot of people are waiting. 

Hope for the best.


----------



## applicant189

Hello All

I'm new to the forum and would like your experienced advice on my current state of Visa Application for 189.

I had submitted my 189 application on 30th December 2016 and was contacted by the CO on 23 January 2017 with request to submit PCC, since then the status is at "Assessment-In-Progress".

Can you some guide me on what to expect?

Thank you so much!


----------



## taylorman

Rampal said:


> I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me on 5th Dec for additional docs (Medicals , PCC, Form 80 and evidence of relationship with spouse). I provided everything on 12th Dec. Since then I am waiting for another contact or grant. I am losing hope of getting grant day by day


Don't stop believing buddy.:hippie:


----------



## AmarS

Submitted EOI on 29th April 2017, somebody pls tell me when can i expect the Invitation?


----------



## sharmison

sreeneshkamath said:


> We were told that getting visa grant will be quicker for individual so we went individually however i read somewhere we can combine application and i can utilize the points from my partner.
> 
> i just want to do it which ever is easy however i have submitted all the docs and i am in waiting list and not sure if i can add her now?
> 
> Also my wife will be only making the initial entry post which she will be working on her current project for 4.5 years in Canada so we were not sure adding as partner would cause any issue or not.
> 
> We have canada PR currently but i dint get any job there. However i will directly get a transfer for AU since i am working for AU bank if i get the PR. Complicated :fencing:


Mate, as per me even if you lodge yours and wife's PR separately, it won't give you much relief or won't make it easier. If you are lodging separately, it will be more expensive (AUD 3600 x2), plus even applied as separate candidates, under spouse's details, you have to provide the PCC and Medicals.

why to complicate, if you want to make your wife primary applicant, go ahead. use your skill assesment to claim 5 extra point. I would recommend lodging the PR together.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## sharmison

Rampal said:


> I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me on 5th Dec for additional docs (Medicals , PCC, Form 80 and evidence of relationship with spouse). I provided everything on 12th Dec. Since then I am waiting for another contact or grant. I am losing hope of getting grant day by day


Don't loose hope mate.....there are others too in the same boat.

I applied for the PR on 13th Nov 2016, and still waiting....

I know, its painful, frustrating to wait every single day, but its okay, part of life. Some get quickly - some get late. Be positive and hopeful... there will be a day that we can call it as our....

This is just the first step, just imagine and prepare yourself for what you will be doing after you get your grant...You never know. By delaying the decision of grant, god wants us to have enough time to prepare and plan for future...

Good Luck to every one who are waiting for long and short... 
ray: ray2: ray: ray2: ray: ray2:


----------



## lauralnk

towhid113 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for 189 visa on 1st April with PCC, Medical and all relevant documents.
> CO contacted for Form 80 on 11th April. I submitted on 14th.
> Still waiting for further response from Adelaide team. Anyone on the same boat??





mctowel said:


> Almost everyone right now is waiting bruh
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk





rvd said:


> You will get it definitely. If anything required CO would have contacted you again.
> Like you and me lot of people are waiting.
> 
> Hope for the best.


The wait is really disheartening! We have all kept our plans on hold and waiting for this wonderful thing to happen. I really wish there was a way where we can know the exact status or where its stuck. Its quite interesting though to note that people who have applied for the visa after our application date(s) gets grants in a nick of time.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I'm with you guys, be hopeful :fingerscrossed: 



taylorman said:


> Don't stop believing buddy.:hippie:





Rampal said:


> I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me on 5th Dec for additional docs (Medicals , PCC, Form 80 and evidence of relationship with spouse). I provided everything on 12th Dec. Since then I am waiting for another contact or grant. I am losing hope of getting grant day by day


----------



## namitc

raja79 said:


> Mate 12 days since u lodged your application and you are asking post landing questions
> 
> Spare my english its pathetic i know
> 
> but i am writing this post to salute your optimism :yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Aussies here namitc comes


Hahaha! Thank you for calling me optimistic. But it was actually more of an ignorant nature of mine... I should have known before paying the fees whether changing career after PR is possible or not, because if it was not possible then my decision to migrate would have been wrong!!


----------



## kvirlive

sreeneshkamath said:


> We were told that getting visa grant will be quicker for individual so we went individually however i read somewhere we can combine application and i can utilize the points from my partner.
> 
> i just want to do it which ever is easy however i have submitted all the docs and i am in waiting list and not sure if i can add her now?
> 
> Also my wife will be only making the initial entry post which she will be working on her current project for 4.5 years in Canada so we were not sure adding as partner would cause any issue or not.
> 
> We have canada PR currently but i dint get any job there. However i will directly get a transfer for AU since i am working for AU bank if i get the PR. Complicated :fencing:


If you've Canada PR, why you are going after Aus PR ? (Don't mind just curious).
As far as i Know, Canada is much better in terms of employment, CoL and most importantly near to giant USA, what more you need ?


----------



## Tipu Sultan

rvd said:


> Firstly allocation email after two months is very rarely happens (at least as far as I know) most cases will got allocated within a month. This could have happened because of huge applications are pending to finalized.
> 
> I assumed based on the current processing timings.


Wow!!! Don't know whether I should be glad to be one of the rarest or worry about it  
Btw even after the first contact by the CO, my application status still says "Received"  

Points Claimed: 65
Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
Occupation: Developer Programmer;
EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
Invited: 01/02/2017;
Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
Grant: Still Waiting.


----------



## mctowel

Tipu Sultan said:


> Wow!!! Don't know whether I should be glad to be one of the rarest or worry about it
> Btw even after the first contact by the CO, my application status still says "Received"
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
> Occupation: Developer Programmer;
> EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
> Invited: 01/02/2017;
> Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
> Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
> CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
> Grant: Still Waiting.


You re probably tawan on Immitracker. Welcome bro


----------



## neerajrk

My Passport and all my document have my permanent address of Haryana mentioned. So i have mentioned this address in my Visa application (189) also i have taken PCC for this address. However I am currently staying in Noida. While filling form 80 there is a question about listing last 10 year addresses. 

So my dilemma is should i mention my current address as my permanent address or my Noida address. If i enter Noida address i will contradict my Visa application and PCC is from permanent address.

If i enter my permanent address as my current address than how will i justify that me and my wife work in Noida then how can we live at our permanent address. 

Can i enter both of these address as my current address? Please help me to solve the riddle.


----------



## singh1982

Hi guys, I need some help here.

I filed my eoi on May 1 with 75 points under 261311, I know invitations are frozen for the current year. Can someone please guide me how soon I will get the invitation, and once I file how soon will I get the grant.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz

You can expect positively in July 2017. 



singh1982 said:


> Hi guys, I need some help here.
> 
> I filed my eoi on May 1 with 75 points under 261311, I know invitations are frozen for the current year. Can someone please guide me how soon I will get the invitation, and once I file how soon will I get the grant.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## pk2oz

Regarding grant it all depends on your uploading decision ready documents for CO to give a direct grant!



pk2oz said:


> You can expect positively in July 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> singh1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I need some help here.
> 
> I filed my eoi on May 1 with 75 points under 261311, I know invitations are frozen for the current year. Can someone please guide me how soon I will get the invitation, and once I file how soon will I get the grant.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mohsin1947

Tipu Sultan said:


> Wow!!! Don't know whether I should be glad to be one of the rarest or worry about it
> Btw even after the first contact by the CO, my application status still says "Received"
> 
> Hi ..
> 
> I also lodged the visa on the very same date. Lets hope for the best. I am also waiting for the grant with current status is assessment in progress.Please keep me updated with your progress


----------



## WildBowlder

sreeneshkamath said:


> Having 75 points in 263111 doesn't it stand ahead of others who has less points or how is the process?
> 
> All my agent is saying he got contacts and has 100% track records and he will get it done asap for which he shows some of his clients details as proof.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Don't blindly go with agent's wordings. No contact thing will work with DIBP. Hope the agent you have selected is at-least *MARA* registered?


----------



## mctowel

singh1982 said:


> Hi guys, I need some help here.
> 
> I filed my eoi on May 1 with 75 points under 261311, I know invitations are frozen for the current year. Can someone please guide me how soon I will get the invitation, and once I file how soon will I get the grant.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Only pro rata invitations are frozen... Not all occupations

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

rnayak said:


> Don't blindly go with agent's wordings. No contact thing will work with DIBP. Hope the agent you have selected is at-least *MARA* registered?


Although mine is a MARA agent but i dont think it makes any difference.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

Friends,

I called the FBI today for the status of my US PCC and I found out that my name on the fingers print card was printed in the reverse order (they required last name and then the first name). The FBI says that the report would have my name in the reverse order. Do you think that would be a problem?

It is really making me worried. Please help.

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

mctowel said:


> Only pro rata invitations are frozen... Not all occupations
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


261311 is frozen. Can you provide an idea about further timelines? Wud be helpful...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

namitc said:


> Friends,
> 
> I called the FBI today for the status of my US PCC and I found out that my name on the fingers print card was printed in the reverse order (they required last name and then the first name). The FBI says that the report would have my name in the reverse order. Do you think that would be a problem?
> 
> It is really making me worried. Please help.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be a prob. I have received my US PCC from FBI and it has complete name only, and not the classified name under First name, Last name, hence you're good.


----------



## namitc

kvirlive said:


> Shouldn't be a prob. I have received my US PCC from FBI and it has complete name only, and not the classified name under First name, Last name, hence you're good.


That relieves me a lot! Thanks bro...

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

singh1982 said:


> 261311 is frozen. Can you provide an idea about further timelines? Wud be helpful...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


We cant be certain, its all based on predictions from information presently available. Anyway, follow this link to get an estimate:
http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipu Sultan

mohsin1947 said:


> Tipu Sultan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Don't know whether I should be glad to be one of the rarest or worry about it
> Btw even after the first contact by the CO, my application status still says "Received"
> 
> Hi ..
> 
> I also lodged the visa on the very same date. Lets hope for the best. I am also waiting for the grant with current status is assessment in progress.Please keep me updated with your progress
> 
> 
> 
> What's your timeline bro?
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
> Occupation: Developer Programmer;
> EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
> Invited: 01/02/2017;
> Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
> Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
> CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
> Grant: Still Waiting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tipu Sultan

mctowel said:


> You re probably tawan on Immitracker. Welcome bro


Yeah mate! That is me  

Points Claimed: 65
Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
Occupation: Developer Programmer;
EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
Invited: 01/02/2017;
Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
Grant: Still Waiting.


----------



## an113

mohsin1947 said:


> Tipu Sultan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Don't know whether I should be glad to be one of the rarest or worry about it
> Btw even after the first contact by the CO, my application status still says "Received"
> 
> Hi ..
> 
> I also lodged the visa on the very same date. Lets hope for the best. I am also waiting for the grant with current status is assessment in progress.Please keep me updated with your progress
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> From where you get the polio vaccination certificates? & what is the procedure?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tipu Sultan

an113 said:


> mohsin1947 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> From where you get the polio vaccination certificates? & what is the procedure?
> 
> 
> 
> You can get those from District head Quarters (DHQ) hospitals or any civil hospital in Pakistan. They are also available at District Health Officer's office.
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
> Occupation: Developer Programmer;
> EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
> Invited: 01/02/2017;
> Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
> Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
> CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
> Grant: Still Waiting.
Click to expand...


----------



## neerajrk

My Passport and all my document have my permanent address of Haryana mentioned. So i have mentioned this address in my Visa application (189) also i have taken PCC for this address. However I am currently staying in Noida. While filling form 80 there is a question about listing last 10 year addresses. 

So my dilemma is should i mention my current address as my permanent address or my Noida address. If i enter Noida address i will contradict my Visa application and PCC is from permanent address.

If i enter my permanent address as my current address than how will i justify that me and my wife work in Noida then how can we live at our permanent address. 

Can i enter both of these address as my current address? Please help me to solve the riddle.


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future

Hi All,

Got 2nd CO Contact yesterday asking for Form 1023 - Incorrect Answers.
*Anyone who was put in a similar situation or asked for Form 1023, please reply.*

My agent had provided incorrect Nominated Occupation Software and Application Programmer (ANZCO 261399) while visa application, whereas my nominated occupation was for Software Engineer (ANZCO 261313).

Any timeline on when the CO would visit my application after my agent clicks on the Information Requested button today and uploads the Form 1023 ?


----------



## sreeneshkamath

kvirlive said:


> If you've Canada PR, why you are going after Aus PR ? (Don't mind just curious).
> As far as i Know, Canada is much better in terms of employment, CoL and most importantly near to giant USA, what more you need ?


I did try many of the interviews in Canada and could not crack any. Au is just a back up where i can get a direct transfer from my current process.

Living in Canada depending on one job is risky. moreover i have pet and i need to take care of her supplements as well, so Looking for better opportunity.


----------



## sreeneshkamath

rnayak said:


> Don't blindly go with agent's wordings. No contact thing will work with DIBP. Hope the agent you have selected is at-least *MARA* registered?


This agent got PR for 6 of my colleagues in 3 weeks so nothing stopping me from doing through him. However, ya i know it's just a mind game he is playing and luck is working out for him and candidates. I'm happy until i'm not impacted and there is no loss for me if i get visa early it just make me happy, but i am ready to wait which is way normal in this process.layball:


----------



## Panda112

*Should I also lodge 190?*

I know this is not the right thread for queries related to EoI lodging, but this is where the experts are and I am trying to get a quick reply.

Anyways, My point is 60 (age:24, PTE:90, Bachelors) for 189 and my occupation is Civil Eng. professional, not pro rated yet. Lodged 189 today, can I expect invite on upcoming round (10 May). I don't want to waste and invite in 190 but I'm not sure if I will get invite in next round. So, should I also lodge 190 (NSW)?


----------



## neerajrk

*Form-80*

My Passport and all my document have my permanent address of Haryana mentioned. So i have mentioned this address in my Visa application (189) also i have taken PCC for this address. However I am currently staying in Noida. While filling form 80 there is a question about listing last 10 year addresses. 

So my dilemma is should i mention my current address as my permanent address or my Noida address. If i enter Noida address i will contradict my Visa application and PCC is from permanent address.

If i enter my permanent address as my current address than how will i justify that me and my wife work in Noida then how can we live at our permanent address. 

*Can i enter both of these address as my current address?* Please help me to solve the riddle.


----------



## tihenry

No grants today ?


----------



## sultan_azam

neerajrk said:


> My Passport and all my document have my permanent address of Haryana mentioned. So i have mentioned this address in my Visa application (189) also i have taken PCC for this address. However I am currently staying in Noida. While filling form 80 there is a question about listing last 10 year addresses.
> 
> So my dilemma is should i mention my current address as my permanent address or my Noida address. If i enter Noida address i will contradict my Visa application and PCC is from permanent address.
> 
> If i enter my permanent address as my current address than how will i justify that me and my wife work in Noida then how can we live at our permanent address.
> 
> Can i enter both of these address as my current address? Please help me to solve the riddle.


mention your current address(noida) in form 80, max to max they will ask to re-do pcc for current address(noida)

say truth and you will have comfortable sleep, dont be worried of few things which you may have to repeat

this is just my view,


----------



## sultan_azam

singh1982 said:


> Hi guys, I need some help here.
> 
> I filed my eoi on May 1 with 75 points under 261311, I know invitations are frozen for the current year. Can someone please guide me how soon I will get the invitation, and once I file how soon will I get the grant.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


i guess you will get invite when ceilings re-open, 75 points will get it first

regarding grant - it is tough to predict


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Friends,
> 
> I called the FBI today for the status of my US PCC and I found out that my name on the fingers print card was printed in the reverse order (they required last name and then the first name). The FBI says that the report would have my name in the reverse order. Do you think that would be a problem?
> 
> It is really making me worried. Please help.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


reverse order ?? you mean your name is ABC XYZ, so it will be printed as ZYX CBA or XYZ ABC ??

i think whatsoever order they print is common for everyone who applies FBI PCC and DIBP may be familiar to the pattern of FBI, so they will be able to map it with your name, 

experts correct me if i am wrong


----------



## sultan_azam

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got 2nd CO Contact yesterday asking for Form 1023 - Incorrect Answers.
> *Anyone who was put in a similar situation or asked for Form 1023, please reply.*
> 
> My agent had provided incorrect Nominated Occupation Software and Application Programmer (ANZCO 261399) while visa application, whereas my nominated occupation was for Software Engineer (ANZCO 261313).
> 
> Any timeline on when the CO would visit my application after my agent clicks on the Information Requested button today and uploads the Form 1023 ?


it could be tommorow or after 2 months


----------



## sultan_azam

Panda112 said:


> I know this is not the right thread for queries related to EoI lodging, but this is where the experts are and I am trying to get a quick reply.
> 
> Anyways, My point is 60 (age:24, PTE:90, Bachelors) for 189 and my occupation is Civil Eng. professional, not pro rated yet. Lodged 189 today, can I expect invite on upcoming round (10 May). I don't want to waste and invite in 190 but I'm not sure if I will get invite in next round. So, should I also lodge 190 (NSW)?


with 60 points for civil engineering professional you can get an invite in next round


good luck


----------



## desisingh

mctowel said:


> Yes, you still do. Hopefully, the hospital will upload the result in time. Whats your application status currently?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




My results were uploaded yesterday. My application status still shows as received. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

desisingh said:


> How do i check my case is with which GSM? There has been no contact from CO and i believe no CO has been assigned to my case yet.




Can someone help me with this query?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got 2nd CO Contact yesterday asking for Form 1023 - Incorrect Answers.
> *Anyone who was put in a similar situation or asked for Form 1023, please reply.*
> 
> My agent had provided incorrect Nominated Occupation Software and Application Programmer (ANZCO 261399) while visa application, whereas my nominated occupation was for Software Engineer (ANZCO 261313).
> 
> Any timeline on when the CO would visit my application after my agent clicks on the Information Requested button today and uploads the Form 1023 ?


Like i said in my earlier posts. There have been some co contacts recently, yet few grants. If you look at the trend before July 2016, many who got grants in the 1st week of july also had co contacts. If I were you, I ll immediately provide all the necessary information to enable the CO work on the application till its decision ready. In july, more grants will flow and I hope and believe you will get yours then.


----------



## mctowel

Panda112 said:


> I know this is not the right thread for queries related to EoI lodging, but this is where the experts are and I am trying to get a quick reply.
> 
> Anyways, My point is 60 (age:24, PTE:90, Bachelors) for 189 and my occupation is Civil Eng. professional, not pro rated yet. Lodged 189 today, can I expect invite on upcoming round (10 May). I don't want to waste and invite in 190 but I'm not sure if I will get invite in next round. So, should I also lodge 190 (NSW)?


You can fill two EOI's. One for 189 and the other for 190. So even if 190 comes, you can always ignore it till you receive your 189. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

desisingh said:


> My results were uploaded yesterday. My application status still shows as received.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as my application status. Received since 13th April. Relax, if the grant should come, it will immediately change to finalized.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

It may not be applicable to your application alone. It may because of more work load of DIBP. Nothing to worry.

The CO just informed you about the assessment progress. The status will change only when CO request you any additional information.




Tipu Sultan said:


> Wow!!! Don't know whether I should be glad to be one of the rarest or worry about it
> Btw even after the first contact by the CO, my application status still says "Received"
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
> Occupation: Developer Programmer;
> EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
> Invited: 01/02/2017;
> Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
> Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
> CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing);
> Grant: Still Waiting.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Rampal said:


> I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me on 5th Dec for additional docs (Medicals , PCC, Form 80 and evidence of relationship with spouse). I provided everything on 12th Dec. Since then I am waiting for another contact or grant. I am losing hope of getting grant day by day


Evidence of relationship did u got married recently. I have seen lot of cases including mine where the case delays for evidence of relationship. I lodged on 31st jan 17 and have been waiting since then. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Rampal said:


> I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me on 5th Dec for additional docs (Medicals , PCC, Form 80 and evidence of relationship with spouse). I provided everything on 12th Dec. Since then I am waiting for another contact or grant. I am losing hope of getting grant day by day


Evidence of relationship did u got married recently. I have seen lot of cases including mine where the case delays for evidence of relationship. I lodged on 31st jan 17 and have been waiting since then. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lqs_aus

No grant today?


----------



## Rampal

Hi Guys, 

Does anyone have idea of no grants issued by DIBP from so many days?


----------



## rvd

lqs_aus said:


> No grant today?


One on the another thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12438721-post4506.html


----------



## SanBil

rvd said:


> Everything is fine with your application. You can expect next CO contact after July for granting the visa or for request some additional documents.
> 
> It is Adelaide team.
> 
> All the best.


how can u say CO will contact after july?


----------



## rvd

SanBil said:


> how can u say CO will contact after july?


It may not happen in that way; pure assumption by seeing the current trend.


----------



## lqs_aus

rvd said:


> One on the another thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12438721-post4506.html



Good, Thanks, Hope All of us will get it soon too


----------



## Rampal

Amrita.khangura said:


> Evidence of relationship did u got married recently. I have seen lot of cases including mine where the case delays for evidence of relationship. I lodged on 31st jan 17 and have been waiting since then.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes, I got married on 2 Sep 2016. I provided marriage certificate, bank statements, household bills, Rent agreement having both our names, travel tickets, photographs of marriage etc.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Rampal said:


> Yes, I got married on 2 Sep 2016. I provided marriage certificate, bank statements, household bills, Rent agreement having both our names, travel tickets, photographs of marriage etc.


Wish u good luck i also provided the same along with fixed deposits and lic as well. Plus i got my passport upgraded for adding spouse name and changed my address to our current address. Hope all of this is sufficient. Wish we get grant soon. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Musab

Hi guys
This is my 1st post here
I lodged 189 visa on 5/3/2017 and co asked for documents on 15/3/2017.
below my timeline

Civil Engineer
EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
ITA received: 28-02-2017 
visa lodged: 05-03-2017
CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
Grant::clock:

The CO didn't ask for form 1221 is it necessary to upload it?


----------



## rvd

Musab said:


> Hi guys
> This is my 1st post here
> I lodged 189 visa on 5/3/2017 and co asked for documents on 15/3/2017.
> below my timeline
> 
> Civil Engineer
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> Grant::clock:
> 
> The CO didn't ask for form 1221 is it necessary to upload it?


It is better to upload Form 1221.


----------



## mctowel

Rampal said:


> Yes, I got married on 2 Sep 2016. I provided marriage certificate, bank statements, household bills, Rent agreement having both our names, travel tickets, photographs of marriage etc.


Thats proably why. DIBP keeps more eye on married applicants with less than a year of marriage


----------



## animesh1d

*EOI filed for both 189 and 190*

Hi,

I submitted EOI for both 189 and 190 for 65 and 70 points respectively last week on 28th of April.
When would I get an invite from DIBP?


Animesh


----------



## Rvarghese

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted EOI for both 189 and 190 for 65 and 70 points respectively last week on 28th of April.
> 
> When would I get an invite from DIBP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animesh




Which job code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d

*EOI for both 189 and 190*

Hi,

I submitted EOI for both 189 and 190 with 65 and 70 points respectively last week on 28th of April.
When would I get an invite from DIBP?


Animesh


----------



## animesh1d

261312 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## SanBil

this silence from dibp, seems that our cases will be on hold for more months


----------



## rvd

animesh1d said:


> 261312 (Developer Programmer)


Most probably by Sep.


----------



## lauralnk

rvd said:


> One on the another thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12438721-post4506.html


So its obvious, grants are given but its just that the applicants are not in this forum or myimmitracker.com

Chill everyone!

regards,

Nitin


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

lauralnk said:


> So its obvious, grants are given but its just that the applicants are not in this forum or myimmitracker.com
> 
> Chill everyone!
> 
> regards,
> 
> Nitin


I opened this thread in Tapatalk and went to the last page, they are talking about mosquitoes.Are we sure that this is the right thread?or is it just me?


----------



## animesh1d

rvd said:


> Most probably by Sep.



With 65 points, it would take 4 months!!!!!!!!
What about 70 points in NSW? 

I am a software professional with 9 yrs of experience, if I get invite from NSW, should I accept it or wait for national invite? Please suggest.


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

animesh1d said:


> With 65 points, it would take 4 months!!!!!!!!
> What about 70 points in NSW?
> 
> I am a software professional with 9 yrs of experience, if I get invite from NSW, should I accept it or wait for national invite? Please suggest.


Dude there are alot of 65 pointers(189) and 70 pointers (190) in the queue.According to me,you should accept the state specific invite once you get it and proceed.


----------



## rndxpert

I would say Prefer 189 because it is better to work anywhere...


----------



## animesh1d

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Dude there are alot of 65 pointers(189) and 70 pointers (190) in the queue.According to me,you should accept the state specific invite once you get it and proceed.



Ok. Thanks. Thinking of going for PTE again.


----------



## animesh1d

rndxpert said:


> I would say Prefer 189 because it is better to work anywhere...



Yes I agree. Then it's better to wait a bit more.


----------



## casperkhan

i am still curious why the visa issuance is slow this year ...

ACS Positive: 03/2016 - 10 Points
IELTS: 7 each -- 10 pts
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
TOTAL POINTS: 65 (189) 70 (190)
EOI 189: Applied
INVITATION: Yes
Visa Applied: Yes
Grant: Patiently waiting


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

casperkhan said:


> i am still curious why the visa issuance is slow this year ...
> 
> ACS Positive: 03/2016 - 10 Points
> IELTS: 7 each -- 10 pts
> Age - 30 Points
> Education - 15 Points
> TOTAL POINTS: 65 (189) 70 (190)
> EOI 189: Applied
> INVITATION: Yes
> Visa Applied: Yes
> Grant: Patiently waiting


Can you revert on when did you lodge the visa?


----------



## rvd

animesh1d said:


> Yes I agree. Then it's better to wait a bit more.


2613 Invites for this financial years are already reached its quota. Invites will start from July. Getting 10 more points from PTE may help you to get invite on July.


----------



## lqs_aus

lauralnk said:


> So its obvious, grants are given but its just that the applicants are not in this forum or myimmitracker.com
> 
> Chill everyone!
> 
> regards,
> 
> Nitin


But it seems number of grants per day is less now a days.


----------



## casperkhan

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Can you revert on when did you lodge the visa?


i got invite on 24 September and lodge my visa in October and added my family members in November and my fee deducted for secondary applicants on 23 rd December.

since then i am waiting for the visa, application status is assessment in progress.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

casperkhan said:


> i got invite on 24 September and lodge my visa in October and added my family members in November and my fee deducted for secondary applicants on 23 rd December.
> 
> since then i am waiting for the visa, application status is assessment in progress.


Why didnt u add dependants upfront? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

casperkhan said:


> i got invite on 24 September and lodge my visa in October and added my family members in November and my fee deducted for secondary applicants on 23 rd December.
> 
> since then i am waiting for the visa, application status is assessment in progress.


So i see it's a long wait for you as well.I hope you get the grant soon.We are all in the same boat though


----------



## casperkhan

Amrita.khangura said:


> Why didnt u add dependants upfront?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


i have to go to USA and want to delay a bit , so i waited then added my dependents later.

but still there is a time frame of 3 months it's still late.


----------



## casperkhan

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> So i see it's a long wait for you as well.I hope you get the grant soon.We are all in the same boat though


thanks, and best of luck to you


----------



## sharmison

namitc said:


> Friends,
> 
> I called the FBI today for the status of my US PCC and I found out that my name on the fingers print card was printed in the reverse order (they required last name and then the first name). The FBI says that the report would have my name in the reverse order. Do you think that would be a problem?
> 
> It is really making me worried. Please help.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


It should be fine mate. The report should have your SSN number on it...
while uploading, upload a scanned copy of the SSN, so that CO knows that its your SSN which is mentioned in the FBI report. I did tht (though mine FBI report has my name is correct order FIRST NAME, LAST NAME) still I uploaded scanned copy of my SSN Card.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## sharmison

lqs_aus said:


> No grant today?


From another thread, I could see there was one grant today.

The guy (from China) applied in *June 2016*, but diagnosed with TB for which he had to undergo treatment and got medical clearance in *March 201*7, filled form 815 and *today *(3rd May), got his grant.

Atleast some positive news (after days of dryness).

Wish all of us get our grants sooner..and use summer vacation for the IED...
ray: ray2:


----------



## Indianboy

Friends...i am in process of collecting reference letters to apply in this category. I am confused about the points calculation as i am doing that by my own and not planning to go for a consultant. Can someone please suggest me based on the factors below.

Age - 34
Total Exp - 14 years as network and system engineer(Starting 2002 - till date)
Qualification - Bachelor of Arts from Delhi University (Completed in 2004)
PTE - Hopeful to get at least 65 each means 10 points.

Please help.


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

Indianboy said:


> Friends...i am in process of collecting reference letters to apply in this category. I am confused about the points calculation as i am doing that by my own and not planning to go for a consultant. Can someone please suggest me based on the factors below.
> 
> Age - 34
> Total Exp - 14 years as network and system engineer(Starting 2002 - till date)
> Qualification - Bachelor of Arts from Delhi University (Completed in 2004)
> PTE - Hopeful to get at least 65 each means 10 points.
> 
> Please help.


Have you gone through skill assessment?The points for your experience can only be confirmed post skill assessment.


----------



## Indianboy

No i haven't yet still in p[process of collecting ref letters. Will go soon.


----------



## desisingh

rvd said:


> It is better to upload Form 1221.




I have also not uploaded 1221. My agent did not ask me to share it and since there's no CO contact till now I'm not sure if they will demand the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk

lqs_aus said:


> But it seems number of grants per day is less now a days.


That's probably our feeling since members of this forum are not getting grants and furthermore, no updates are seen in myimmitracker.com. We should keep in mind that there are thousands of applicants worldwide who are neither members of this forum nor registered in myimmitracker.com. They may be getting grants.

If at all there's some kind of cap, the dibp website would have had the information regarding the same.

Lets be positive!


----------



## kvirlive

sharmison said:


> It should be fine mate. The report should have your SSN number on it...
> while uploading, upload a scanned copy of the SSN, so that CO knows that its your SSN which is mentioned in the FBI report. I did tht (though mine FBI report has my name is correct order FIRST NAME, LAST NAME) still I uploaded scanned copy of my SSN Card.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!!


US FBI CJIS report does not have SSN mentioned in it, instead it has XXX XX XXXX marks since while applying for FBI Criminal history check, you mention last four digit of your social and not the complete SSN.

Anybody have another thought ?


----------



## rvd

desisingh said:


> I have also not uploaded 1221. My agent did not ask me to share it and since there's no CO contact till now I'm not sure if they will demand the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's okay if CO didn't ask. Many frontload Form 1221 to avoid any delays due to this form if CO asks for this at later stage.


----------



## rvd

Indianboy said:


> No i haven't yet still in p[process of collecting ref letters. Will go soon.


Points can be calculated exactly after Assessment only.

I presume maximum points can expect as below:

Age 34 - 25 points 
PTE - 10 points (from your statement)
Education- 15 points 
Experience- 10 points (normal deduction 2 years + 4 years if not related education if they deduct more then points will be 5 ) 

However experts may give you better information if they know your exact degree and roles for all of your experiences.


----------



## aus_az

Hi Experts,

CO has requested that I provide them Pennsylvania and New Jersey Police Clearances. Does anybody have any experience with applying for these Police Clearances? For Pennsylvania Police Certificate, I used this website - https://epatch.state.pa.us/Home.jsp to generate a system generated Police Clearance Certificate. This system uses the information provided to check for criminal records and not the fingerprints. 

My question is would this suffice the CO or is there any other better way to obtain a police clearance from Pennsylvania? 
Has anyone submitted Pennsylvania Police Clearance generated this way for Australian Immigration?

For New Jersey Police Clearance I have submitted my fingerprints using https://nj.ibtfingerprint.com/. Does anyone know how many days it takes to receive the police clearance from New Jersey after the fingerprints are submitted?

Any help in the regards will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time!


----------



## kvirlive

aus_az said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO has requested that I provide them Pennsylvania and New Jersey Police Clearances. Does anybody have any experience with applying for these Police Clearances? For Pennsylvania Police Certificate, I used this website - https://epatch.state.pa.us/Home.jsp to generate a system generated Police Clearance Certificate. This system uses the information provided to check for criminal records and not the fingerprints.
> 
> My question is would this suffice the CO or is there any other better way to obtain a police clearance from Pennsylvania?
> Has anyone submitted Pennsylvania Police Clearance generated this way for Australian Immigration?
> 
> For New Jersey Police Clearance I have submitted my fingerprints using https://nj.ibtfingerprint.com/. Does anyone know how many days it takes to receive the police clearance from New Jersey after the fingerprints are submitted?
> 
> Any help in the regards will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time!


For Pennsylvania : No Idea
For New Jersey: I had obtained my NJ Criminal History check in little more than 3 weeks. I did couple of phone followups too.

As far as I know, you may need to go to local police station for finger printing and Criminal history records if its your local state.


----------



## Dragonflies09

Hi everyone, 
I'm a newbie here! I'm so glad to have found this thread! I'm in the same situation. Lodged 189 21/02 with medicals & PCCs front loaded. CO requested form 80 & pte score 08/03. Nothing since! I've been pulling my hair out seeing loads of fast grants and the nothing for us. Do you think they've reached max quota on skilled migration? What happens if they change the criteria July 1st? Will our applications be honoured?


----------



## aus_az

kvirlive said:


> For Pennsylvania : No Idea
> For New Jersey: I had obtained my NJ Criminal History check in little more than 3 weeks. I did couple of phone followups too.
> 
> As far as I know, you may need to go to local police station for finger printing and Criminal history records if its your local state.


Thanks for the reply, kvirlive! So, for NJ did you not go through https://nj.ibtfingerprint.com/ for fingerprinting?


----------



## kvirlive

Dragonflies09 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a newbie here! I'm so glad to have found this thread! I'm in the same situation. Lodged 189 21/02 with medicals & PCCs front loaded. CO requested form 80 & pte score 08/03. Nothing since! I've been pulling my hair out seeing loads of fast grants and the nothing for us. Do you think they've reached max quota on skilled migration? What happens if they change the criteria July 1st? Will our applications be honoured?


if you have front-loaded all the docs, why CO contacted you ? as you said CO asked for PTE and Form 80 which means its not front load. If its actual front load you might have received your grant by now.

Now will have to wait for general timeline of 5 to 8 months as per DIBP guidelines.


----------



## pkk0574

I have lodged my visa and uploaded all documents except my wife's India PCC (which I am trying my best to follow-up). My application status still shows as "Received", which I believe means that the CO is not assigned yet.

I was contemplating of uploading the proof that I have indeed initiated the process of my wife's PCC (almost 2 months as of now). Do you think it is a good option to do so or do I wait for the CO to be allocated and wait for him/her to request for PCC?

Also if I want to upload any additional document, can I use the attach documents option in my application (since CO is not allocated) or do I use the "Update Us" link?

Any inputs will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

pkk0574 said:


> I have lodged my visa and uploaded all documents except my wife's India PCC (which I am trying my best to follow-up). My application status still shows as "Received", which I believe means that the CO is not assigned yet.
> 
> I was contemplating of uploading the proof that I have indeed initiated the process of my wife's PCC (almost 2 months as of now). Do you think it is a good option to do so or do I wait for the CO to be allocated and wait for him/her to request for PCC?
> 
> Also if I want to upload any additional document, can I use the attach documents option in my application (since CO is not allocated) or do I use the "Update Us" link?
> 
> Any inputs will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I guess you can wait for both, CO to be assigned and PCC to be available to you, in either of the scenarios you have to act accordingly. 
As of now, no action is required from your side.


----------



## Qwer999

Dear all,
Hello every body I'm very new here. I'm a nurse from US and I applied for visa189 in jan 1, 2017, submitted additional information feb 1, 2017. I'm still waiting for the status until now May 3, 2017. 
my questions are: 
The processing time takes less than 3 months, do I miss anything else that's why it takes more than 3 months?
while i'm waiting for 189 can I apply for tourist visa to go see the city or where would I stay. would it effect my status of 189?
If I can travel to australia under visitor visa, could I change to bridging visa A while waiting there or I have to travel back to US. 

Your answer is very appreciated.


----------



## Qwer999

praveendas said:


> To be more precise -
> 
> 2 Grants -
> Grant after CO Contact : visa-tracker-sc189/cases/bkhan
> Direct Grant : cases/basil316


What is CO stand for?
do you know how to pay for 2nd Vac ( no proof of english)? 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Musab said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This is my 1st post here
> 
> I lodged 189 visa on 5/3/2017 and co asked for documents on 15/3/2017.
> 
> below my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Civil Engineer
> 
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> 
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> 
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> 
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> 
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> 
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> 
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> 
> Grant::clock:
> 
> 
> 
> The CO didn't ask for form 1221 is it necessary to upload it?




I recommend to always upload it when lodging visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

lauralnk said:


> So its obvious, grants are given but its just that the applicants are not in this forum or myimmitracker.com
> 
> 
> 
> Chill everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Nitin




Agents reporting the same. 

Online sources like forum and the tracker represent up to 20% of all visa grants - therefore if we see 1-2 reported it would roughly equates to 10 or so grants were issues (rough numbers but still good indicator).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rndxpert said:


> I would say Prefer 189 because it is better to work anywhere...




Its not like there are jobs everywhere as in IT you have Sydney and Melbourne (70% of all jobs based on what i observe) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

casperkhan said:


> i am still curious why the visa issuance is slow this year ...
> 
> ACS Positive: 03/2016 - 10 Points
> IELTS: 7 each -- 10 pts
> Age - 30 Points
> Education - 15 Points
> TOTAL POINTS: 65 (189) 70 (190)
> EOI 189: Applied
> INVITATION: Yes
> Visa Applied: Yes
> Grant: Patiently waiting




If you check stats: 2015 was the the same, 2016 was the same... nothing new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

kvirlive said:


> US FBI CJIS report does not have SSN mentioned in it, instead it has XXX XX XXXX marks since while applying for FBI Criminal history check, you mention last four digit of your social and not the complete SSN.
> 
> Anybody have another thought ?


Well i remember mentioning my full ssn on the finger prints card...

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

I cleared PTE exam (79+ yesterday). Please see my points in the below signature and help me with your suggestion.

Option 1:
Go ahead with 190 NSW, this year. ( In case of any rule change happen before July, should be unaffected)
Wait for July and get a 189 invite.( No state restriction)

02 May 2017 - PTE 4 : 79+ All modules
20 Feb 2017 - 190 VIC REJECTION
22 Oct 2016 - 190 VIC EOI (65 Points)
20 Sept 2016 - 190 NSW EOI (65 Points)
19 Aug 2016 - 189 EOI (60 Points)
11 Aug 2016 - PTE 3: L71 / R68 / S69 / W75
16 Jun 2016 - PTE 2: L69 / R64 / S75 / W69
3 May 2016 - PTE 1: L74 / R64 / S54 / W70
11 April 2016 - ACS Approval
29 March 2016 - ACS Submitted

261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Points Break up : 30 age + 15 education + 5 Exp + 10 Eng = 60


----------



## lindsaypunk

aus_az said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO has requested that I provide them Pennsylvania and New Jersey Police Clearances. Does anybody have any experience with applying for these Police Clearances? For Pennsylvania Police Certificate, I used this website to generate a system generated Police Clearance Certificate. This system uses the information provided to check for criminal records and not the fingerprints.
> 
> My question is would this suffice the CO or is there any other better way to obtain a police clearance from Pennsylvania?
> Has anyone submitted Pennsylvania Police Clearance generated this way for Australian Immigration?
> 
> For New Jersey Police Clearance I have submitted my fingerprints. Does anyone know how many days it takes to receive the police clearance from New Jersey after the fingerprints are submitted?
> 
> Any help in the regards will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time!


Yikes! Does anyone know for sure if those who have lived in the US definitely need to provide police checks from every state they've lived in? 

I'm American and I only submitted my FBI check, not individual state ones, and when the CO contacted me last month she only asked for employment verification. I'd hate to delay the process further if they _do_ need these additional clearances, but wouldn't the CO have already asked for them?


----------



## kvirlive

namitc said:


> kvirlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> US FBI CJIS report does not have SSN mentioned in it, instead it has XXX XX XXXX marks since while applying for FBI Criminal history check, you mention last four digit of your social and not the complete SSN.
> 
> Anybody have another thought ?[/okquote]
> Well i remember mentioning my full ssn on the finger prints card...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> FBI report doesn't have ssn, the finger print we send to FBI has ssn which is for FBI's consumption and not for recipient's use, Since recipient can be any third party.
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

Dragonflies09 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a newbie here! I'm so glad to have found this thread! I'm in the same situation. Lodged 189 21/02 with medicals & PCCs front loaded. CO requested form 80 & pte score 08/03. Nothing since! I've been pulling my hair out seeing loads of fast grants and the nothing for us. Do you think they've reached max quota on skilled migration? What happens if they change the criteria July 1st? Will our applications be honoured?


if quota is reached for visa then you will get it when visa quotas are refilled in July

your application will be honoured


----------



## sultan_azam

pkk0574 said:


> I have lodged my visa and uploaded all documents except my wife's India PCC (which I am trying my best to follow-up). My application status still shows as "Received", which I believe means that the CO is not assigned yet.
> 
> I was contemplating of uploading the proof that I have indeed initiated the process of my wife's PCC (almost 2 months as of now). Do you think it is a good option to do so or do I wait for the CO to be allocated and wait for him/her to request for PCC?
> 
> Also if I want to upload any additional document, can I use the attach documents option in my application (since CO is not allocated) or do I use the "Update Us" link?
> 
> Any inputs will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


status can remain RECEIVED for long even though CO has picked up your case

upload that proof of pcc initiation, it will help

use "attach document" for uploading new documents


----------



## sultan_azam

Qwer999 said:


> Dear all,
> Hello every body I'm very new here. I'm a nurse from US and I applied for visa189 in jan 1, 2017, submitted additional information feb 1, 2017. I'm still waiting for the status until now May 3, 2017.
> my questions are:
> The processing time takes less than 3 months, do I miss anything else that's why it takes more than 3 months?
> while i'm waiting for 189 can I apply for tourist visa to go see the city or where would I stay. would it effect my status of 189?
> If I can travel to australia under visitor visa, could I change to bridging visa A while waiting there or I have to travel back to US.
> 
> Your answer is very appreciated.


1. the 3 months processing time was AVERAGE time, now it has increased to approx 4 months or more.

2. I would say not to apply tourist visa when PR visa is under processing


----------



## sultan_azam

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I cleared PTE exam (79+ yesterday). Please see my points in the below signature and help me with your suggestion.
> 
> Option 1:
> Go ahead with 190 NSW, this year. ( In case of any rule change happen before July, should be unaffected)
> Wait for July and get a 189 invite.( No state restriction)
> 
> 02 May 2017 - PTE 4 : 79+ All modules
> 20 Feb 2017 - 190 VIC REJECTION
> 22 Oct 2016 - 190 VIC EOI (65 Points)
> 20 Sept 2016 - 190 NSW EOI (65 Points)
> 19 Aug 2016 - 189 EOI (60 Points)
> 11 Aug 2016 - PTE 3: L71 / R68 / S69 / W75
> 16 Jun 2016 - PTE 2: L69 / R64 / S75 / W69
> 3 May 2016 - PTE 1: L74 / R64 / S54 / W70
> 11 April 2016 - ACS Approval
> 29 March 2016 - ACS Submitted
> 
> 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Points Break up : 30 age + 15 education + 5 Exp + 10 Eng = 60



submit two eoi - one for 189 and other for 190, with 60 points it is tough to get invited for 189 261313, 190 still have some hopes


----------



## sreeneshkamath

sultan_azam said:


> if quota is reached for visa then you will get it when visa quotas are refilled in July
> 
> your application will be honoured


Just to correct my knowledge: Do we have quota ceiling for visa as well or is it just for the invitation only?

Thanks Sultan!!!!:israel:


----------



## vikaschandra

sreeneshkamath said:


> Just to correct my knowledge: Do we have quota ceiling for visa as well or is it just for the invitation only?
> 
> Thanks Sultan!!!!:israel:


Quota is for both Invites as well as Visa Issuance


----------



## sultan_azam

sreeneshkamath said:


> Just to correct my knowledge: Do we have quota ceiling for visa as well or is it just for the invitation only?
> 
> Thanks Sultan!!!!:israel:


Yes, there is quota ceiling for visa also

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I cleared PTE exam (79+ yesterday). Please see my points in the below signature and help me with your suggestion.
> 
> Option 1:
> Go ahead with 190 NSW, this year. ( In case of any rule change happen before July, should be unaffected)
> Wait for July and get a 189 invite.( No state restriction)
> 
> 02 May 2017 - PTE 4 : 79+ All modules
> 20 Feb 2017 - 190 VIC REJECTION
> 22 Oct 2016 - 190 VIC EOI (65 Points)
> 20 Sept 2016 - 190 NSW EOI (65 Points)
> 19 Aug 2016 - 189 EOI (60 Points)
> 11 Aug 2016 - PTE 3: L71 / R68 / S69 / W75
> 16 Jun 2016 - PTE 2: L69 / R64 / S75 / W69
> 3 May 2016 - PTE 1: L74 / R64 / S54 / W70
> 11 April 2016 - ACS Approval
> 29 March 2016 - ACS Submitted
> 
> 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Points Break up : 30 age + 15 education + 5 Exp + 10 Eng = 60


I think now you have 20 points for English after 79+ in PTE so your points are now 70.

Regarding rule change no one can assume. So you can submit two EOI for both 189 and 190; however NSW SS is also not certain before July since we are in the end of financial year. In that case you if NSW SS is delaying till July then you can withdraw your 190 at the beginning of July. 

I know VIC was not accepting ICT applications from last Nov and I am seeing that you had applied in Feb. This application was rejected by VIC or not considered for assessment by VIC.
In simple, I want know whether you can able to apply by July when VIC opens for ICT or you have to wait for 6 months to apply again (I understood you don't need to wait as you have enough points for 189; I just want to know for my knowledge what was in the rejection email).


----------



## Zaddu

Could you please share a Dibp link showing visa quota/ceiling



sultan_azam said:


> Yes, there is quota ceiling for visa also
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> Could you please share a Dibp link showing visa quota/ceiling


There is no such link, last year and year before few applicant receive email that visa quota are over and their case will be finalized after July

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

vikaschandra said:


> Quota is for both Invites as well as Visa Issuance


Any link or source to track those numbers? My application for 189 with 261313 was submitted on 21st March 2017.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

kvirlive said:


> I guess you can wait for both, CO to be assigned and PCC to be available to you, in either of the scenarios you have to act accordingly.
> 
> As of now, no action is required from your side.




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

sultan_azam said:


> status can remain RECEIVED for long even though CO has picked up your case
> 
> 
> 
> upload that proof of pcc initiation, it will help
> 
> 
> 
> use "attach document" for uploading new documents




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

sultan_azam said:


> There is no such link, last year and year before few applicant receive email that visa quota are over and their case will be finalized after July
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Hello Sultan, But will there be any personal intimation from DIBP or a public announcement on their website regarding quota exhaustion?I think there is neither at this point of time.


----------



## khan4344

No Grant today??????????


----------



## khan4344

I don't think or couldn't find any information on DIBP website that there is a quota for visa grant. if anyone has any source please share the link.


----------



## rvd

khan4344 said:


> No Grant today??????????


According to myimmitracker there is no CO contacts or no grants for last days for both 189 and 190.

Nothing found in this forum for today(Yesterday we saw one).


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

rvd said:


> I think now you have 20 points for English after 79+ in PTE so your points are now 70.
> 
> Regarding rule change no one can assume. So you can submit two EOI for both 189 and 190; however NSW SS is also not certain before July since we are in the end of financial year. In that case you if NSW SS is delaying till July then you can withdraw your 190 at the beginning of July.
> 
> I know VIC was not accepting ICT applications from last Nov and I am seeing that you had applied in Feb. This application was rejected by VIC or not considered for assessment by VIC.
> In simple, I want know whether you can able to apply by July when VIC opens for ICT or you have to wait for 6 months to apply again (I understood you don't need to wait as you have enough points for 189; I just want to know for my knowledge what was in the rejection email).


 I applied in Oct; and got rejection email from VIC in Feb.
Email was their normal rejection email.


----------



## sharat47

Nowdays CO contacts happen within 2 weeks for many applicants. Either CO contacts within that time or direct grants within a few extra days as per immitracker.


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

sharat47 said:


> Nowdays CO contacts happen within 2 weeks for many applicants. Either CO contacts within that time or direct grants within a few extra days as per immitracker.


Earlier CO contact took longer times and grants took perhaps lesser time.Now it seems like it's vice versa.


----------



## khan4344

We all have no idea as to what's going on there and why they have not been issuing visas. All we can hope for the best and believe our wait is over soon. patience is the key for all of us for now.


----------



## Erkailey

Hi mates
What is the validity of ielts for dibp 
Two years or three


----------



## khan4344

Erkailey said:


> Hi mates
> What is the validity of ielts for dibp
> Two years or three


three


----------



## Erkailey

khan4344 said:


> Erkailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mates
> What is the validity of ielts for dibp
> Two years or three
> 
> 
> 
> three
Click to expand...

Thanks bro


----------



## rvd

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I applied in Oct; and got rejection email from VIC in Feb.
> Email was their normal rejection email.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Vic is accepting all other occupationa than ICT. Its rally fast. I submitted on 18 April and Got Invite on 20 April


----------



## Dragonflies09

kvirlive said:


> if you have front-loaded all the docs, why CO contacted you ? as you said CO asked for PTE and Form 80 which means its not front load. If its actual front load you might have received your grant by now.
> 
> Now will have to wait for general timeline of 5 to 8 months as per DIBP guidelines.


Well I never said I front loaded everything- I front loaded medicals & PCCs. My agent recommended not uploading a form 80 saying we should never give immi info they didn't ask for. I had given them a copy of pte certificate but they are now wanting you to share it online via pte website- I guess for more reassurance it's not fake! Does anyone know what the quota is for skilled migration and if we're near that already?


----------



## ammarmp

Hey guys,

I have lodged the on 3rd May.finalized front loading all the docs today.
Just a couple confusions

1. I don't have salary slips for two employers (4 years out of total 5.5 years). I have supplied bank statement for that time. Is that enough? (EA accepted those bank statements)

2. the PTE scores were already submitted in march 2017 when i went for the test.. And i have the email confirming that... Should i attach the email or just the unofficial results are enough?


----------



## rvd

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have lodged the on 3rd May.finalized front loading all the docs today.
> Just a couple confusions
> 
> 1. I don't have salary slips for two employers (4 years out of total 5.5 years). I have supplied bank statement for that time. Is that enough? (EA accepted those bank statements)
> 
> 2. the PTE scores were already submitted in march 2017 when i went for the test.. And i have the email confirming that... Should i attach the email or just the unofficial results are enough?


1. Provide the available pay slips and bank statements; if possible try to get the consolidated pay statement from your employer otherwise it is fine.

2. Attaching the results is sufficient.


----------



## ammarmp

rvd said:


> 1. Provide the available pay slips and bank statements; if possible try to get the consolidated pay statement from your employer otherwise it is fine.
> 
> 2. Attaching the results is sufficient.


thanks for the reply.

Yeah ill try to get the payslips from one of the employer (3 years experience) but the initial 2012 payslips cannot be arranged. It was hard enough to get the bank statement for that period (since my account and the company itself is closed).

I hope there is no CO contact for any additional requirement. I have tried my best to avoid it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvd

ammarmp said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah ill try to get the payslips from one of the employer (3 years experience) but the initial 2012 payslips cannot be arranged. It was hard enough to get the bank statement for that period (since my account and the company itself is closed).
> 
> I hope there is no CO contact for any additional requirement. I have tried my best to avoid it :fingerscrossed:


Payslips and bank statements are okay. Had you claimed points for the closed company.
If DIBP or AHC Dubai verifies how you will handle for closed company. I am not asking this to make you to panic instead you can be prepared. 

I heard, most of the time DIBP checks current employments only; very rarely they check the previous employments.


----------



## ajaybandreddy

I have uploaded requested documents by CO of Medicals of mine,wife and my son. 
Requested for my wife PTE score and requested for DUBAI pcc of my wife.
I have done uploading these requested docs on 31 Mar 2017.
As of now, no response from CO. 
I am little worried guys, please help me.

Code:261312 with 70 Points.


----------



## lqs_aus

ajaybandreddy said:


> I have uploaded requested documents by CO of Medicals of mine,wife and my son.
> Requested for my wife PTE score and requested for DUBAI pcc of my wife.
> I have done uploading these requested docs on 31 Mar 2017.
> As of now, no response from CO.
> I am little worried guys, please help me.
> 
> Code:261312 with 70 Points.



Need not to worry, Hope everything will be fine... Now a days we see very few grants on myimmitracker or expatforum here.


----------



## lqs_aus

ammarmp said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yeah ill try to get the payslips from one of the employer (3 years experience) but the initial 2012 payslips cannot be arranged. It was hard enough to get the bank statement for that period (since my account and the company itself is closed).
> 
> I hope there is no CO contact for any additional requirement. I have tried my best to avoid it :fingerscrossed:



Are you claiming the point for closed company's experience?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

ajaybandreddy said:


> I have uploaded requested documents by CO of Medicals of mine,wife and my son.
> Requested for my wife PTE score and requested for DUBAI pcc of my wife.
> I have done uploading these requested docs on 31 Mar 2017.
> As of now, no response from CO.
> I am little worried guys, please help me.
> 
> Code:261312 with 70 Points.


We are almost in the same boat, I have uploaded the requested documents on 10th April and I am currently in UAE.

Hope we receive the grant soon.
Keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## sharmison

pkk0574 said:


> I have lodged my visa and uploaded all documents except my wife's India PCC (which I am trying my best to follow-up). My application status still shows as "Received", which I believe means that the CO is not assigned yet.
> 
> I was contemplating of uploading the proof that I have indeed initiated the process of my wife's PCC (almost 2 months as of now). Do you think it is a good option to do so or do I wait for the CO to be allocated and wait for him/her to request for PCC?
> 
> Also if I want to upload any additional document, can I use the attach documents option in my application (since CO is not allocated) or do I use the "Update Us" link?
> 
> Any inputs will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> PK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can always upload any additional documents by just attaching it like you did during initial. Since CO is not assigned, it would be in your favour that before the CO is assigned and looks at your case, you wud have already uploaded, so CO has everything in front of him to decide. 

I would suggest, do not wait for the CO to ask you, rather if you think something is required, just attach it.

"Update Us" is link to be used, when you have something changed compared to what you have already provided, for example - your address/email/job or if you need to make correction to any incorrect answers.

hope this helps


----------



## sharmison

namitc said:


> kvirlive said:
> 
> 
> 
> US FBI CJIS report does not have SSN mentioned in it, instead it has XXX XX XXXX marks since while applying for FBI Criminal history check, you mention last four digit of your social and not the complete SSN.
> 
> Anybody have another thought ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i remember mentioning my full ssn on the finger prints card...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Exactly, I too just checked what I had applied. In the Finger print card, I provided full SSN, where as in the FBI identity history check form, only option to enter last 4 digits.

in the report, last four is only mentioned.


----------



## ammarmp

rvd said:


> Payslips and bank statements are okay. Had you claimed points for the closed company.
> If DIBP or AHC Dubai verifies how you will handle for closed company. I am not asking this to make you to panic instead you can be prepared.
> 
> I heard, most of the time DIBP checks current employments only; very rarely they check the previous employments.





lqs_aus said:


> Are you claiming the point for closed company's experience?


Yes I am.

It was my first company ...the experience was only 11 months... my present company is my 3rd one. so they can still verifyy 2 companies (4.5 years Experience)

Plus the company is MNC... the company just closed that specific branch. If required, I may be able to provide contact from other office as I know some people from other the branch in other country ( i hope it doesn't come to that) 

Worst Case scenario...It will increase the processing time only I guess.

My EOI had 75 points. without this experience.. it would be 70.. I would still get invitation on the same date regardless.. but is it something of concern?


----------



## pradeepon4u

Hi All,
I have loaded all the required documents under the 'Attach Documents' tab, may I know If I need to click elsewhere to submit these documents to DIBP. 

Coz currently the status of the documents has been changed to received, but this still allows me to add any more documents. 

I am assuming if I need to click some button to submit them.
Regards,
Pradeep

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry06

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I have loaded all the required documents under the 'Attach Documents' tab, may I know If I need to click elsewhere to submit these documents to DIBP.
> 
> Coz currently the status of the documents has been changed to received, but this still allows me to add any more documents.
> 
> I am assuming if I need to click some button to submit them.
> Regards,
> Pradeep
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


It's all good. That's all you need to do. Just make sure you have added all documents as per checklist.


----------



## pkk0574

sharmison said:


> You can always upload any additional documents by just attaching it like you did during initial. Since CO is not assigned, it would be in your favour that before the CO is assigned and looks at your case, you wud have already uploaded, so CO has everything in front of him to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest, do not wait for the CO to ask you, rather if you think something is required, just attach it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Update Us" is link to be used, when you have something changed compared to what you have already provided, for example - your address/email/job or if you need to make correction to any incorrect answers.
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps




Thanks, yes that certainly helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47

How does the application status change usually? From 'submitted' to 'received' and then to 'application in progress'? In case of direct grants, does it go from 'received' to 'granted' ?


----------



## ramvijay

sharat47 said:


> How does the application status change usually? From 'submitted' to 'received' and then to 'application in progress'? In case of direct grants, does it go from 'received' to 'granted' ?


If your visa got granted , the status would be changed to *Finalized*


----------



## kubaza

Hi friends. I have two questions:

1. Is there a processing time difference between 60, 65 and 70 points in 189? 

2. The ceiling for 2331 is at %68 updated in April. If 1000 gets filled by July, will the ceiling be increased on 1st July 2017?


I will have 60 points in early July as Material Engineer. I had been studying PTE for 2 months but my score on mock up tests remained same after all my studies. So I am questioning if I really need the extra language points. 

Thank you all guys, love you all.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have lodged the on 3rd May.finalized front loading all the docs today.


Best of luck bro...


----------



## Saqibsa

*Application Status*

I have lodged Visa on 11th of March 2017. From than application status is received. 

1-I just want to know what will be the status when CO will contact.

2- In case of direct grant is it possible that status change directly from received to finalized??


----------



## mctowel

lauralnk said:


> That's probably our feeling since members of this forum are not getting grants and furthermore, no updates are seen in myimmitracker.com. We should keep in mind that there are thousands of applicants worldwide who are neither members of this forum nor registered in myimmitracker.com. They may be getting grants.
> 
> If at all there's some kind of cap, the dibp website would have had the information regarding the same.
> 
> Lets be positive!


There is actually information on the cap.
Look at the screenshot from dibp website


----------



## mctowel

aus_az said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO has requested that I provide them Pennsylvania and New Jersey Police Clearances. Does anybody have any experience with applying for these Police Clearances? For Pennsylvania Police Certificate, I used this website - https://epatch.state.pa.us/Home.jsp to generate a system generated Police Clearance Certificate. This system uses the information provided to check for criminal records and not the fingerprints.
> 
> My question is would this suffice the CO or is there any other better way to obtain a police clearance from Pennsylvania?
> Has anyone submitted Pennsylvania Police Clearance generated this way for Australian Immigration?
> 
> For New Jersey Police Clearance I have submitted my fingerprints using https://nj.ibtfingerprint.com/. Does anyone know how many days it takes to receive the police clearance from New Jersey after the fingerprints are submitted?
> 
> Any help in the regards will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time!


Hi
When was the co contact?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Qwer999 said:


> Dear all,
> Hello every body I'm very new here. I'm a nurse from US and I applied for visa189 in jan 1, 2017, submitted additional information feb 1, 2017. I'm still waiting for the status until now May 3, 2017.
> my questions are:
> The processing time takes less than 3 months, do I miss anything else that's why it takes more than 3 months?
> while i'm waiting for 189 can I apply for tourist visa to go see the city or where would I stay. would it effect my status of 189?
> If I can travel to australia under visitor visa, could I change to bridging visa A while waiting there or I have to travel back to US.
> 
> Your answer is very appreciated.


Dibp discourages applying for tourist visa after a PR visa has been lodged.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Zaddu said:


> Could you please share a Dibp link showing visa quota/ceiling


Go to: *CIRCUMSTANCES THAT AFFECT PROCESSING TIMES*
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## rvd

ammarmp said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> It was my first company ...the experience was only 11 months... my present company is my 3rd one. so they can still verifyy 2 companies (4.5 years Experience)
> 
> Plus the company is MNC... the company just closed that specific branch. If required, I may be able to provide contact from other office as I know some people from other the branch in other country ( i hope it doesn't come to that)
> 
> Worst Case scenario...It will increase the processing time only I guess.
> 
> My EOI had 75 points. without this experience.. it would be 70.. I would still get invitation on the same date regardless.. but is it something of concern?


Yeah you are right. If only branch is closed then DIBP could able to get the contact numbers from website itself in case of MNC or established company.

All the best


----------



## rvd

kubaza said:


> Hi friends. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a processing time difference between 60, 65 and 70 points in 189?
> 
> 2. The ceiling for 2331 is at %68 updated in April. If 1000 gets filled by July, will the ceiling be increased on 1st July 2017?
> 
> 
> I will have 60 points in early July as Material Engineer. I had been studying PTE for 2 months but my score on mock up tests remained same after all my studies. So I am questioning if I really need the extra language points.
> 
> Thank you all guys, love you all.


1. Yes for getting invite to apply visa processing time differs based on points. At the same time processing time for visa grant after invite is same irrespective of points.

2. On July 1 ceilings will be decided by DIBP. Number of issued invite will be reset to zero. Logically ceiling may or may not change but the invite count starts from zero.

PTE is upon individuals preparation. All the best


----------



## rvd

ammarmp said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> It was my first company ...the experience was only 11 months... my present company is my 3rd one. so they can still verifyy 2 companies (4.5 years Experience)
> 
> Plus the company is MNC... the company just closed that specific branch. If required, I may be able to provide contact from other office as I know some people from other the branch in other country ( i hope it doesn't come to that)
> 
> Worst Case scenario...It will increase the processing time only I guess.
> 
> My EOI had 75 points. without this experience.. it would be 70.. I would still get invitation on the same date regardless.. but is it something of concern?


Nothing to worry other than delay as you said. If you can get letter from HO that would avoid such delay.


----------



## rvd

Saqibsa said:


> I have lodged Visa on 11th of March 2017. From than application status is received.
> 
> 1-I just want to know what will be the status when CO will contact.
> 
> 2- In case of direct grant is it possible that status change directly from received to finalized??


1. If CO is requested you to provide some information then status will change to "information requested". Once you upload the requested documents you should press the information provided button then status changed to "Assessment in progress"

2. If it is direct grant, status changed to Finalized from Received.

The status remains at Received even when CO send assessment progress email without requesting any information.

All the best


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

I lodged my visa in subclass 189 on 5th February 2017. I received request for additional documents on 22nd February. I provided additional documents in immiaccount by 28th March. I haven't heared back anything after that. Status shows "assesment in progress".

Please can you get me any idea about timeline when it will start get processing again?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Saqibsa

rvd said:


> 1. If CO is requested you to provide some information then status will change to "information requested". Once you upload the requested documents you should press the information provided button then status changed to "Assessment in progress"
> 
> 2. If it is direct grant, status changed to Finalized from Received.
> 
> The status remains at Received even when CO send assessment progress email without requesting any information.
> 
> All the best


thanks dear


----------



## ddrabadia

Does anyone know when the invitation rounds are for May 2017 for 189 EOI?


----------



## kaushik_91

ddrabadia said:


> Does anyone know when the invitation rounds are for May 2017 for 189 EOI?


10th May 2017

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amaljosegeorge

No updates in tracker for 189 and 190


----------



## khan4344

No Grant so far yet?


----------



## rvd

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa in subclass 189 on 5th February 2017. I received request for additional documents on 22nd February. I provided additional documents in immiaccount by 28th March. I haven't heared back anything after that. Status shows "assesment in progress".
> 
> Please can you get me any idea about timeline when it will start get processing again?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


The process will be continued at the background and CO may requested for various checks to various departments. In general CO will review after 28 days but it can be vary. In your case CO might have gone through the documents that you provided on 28th march. CO may now wait for some other checks. Otherwise as many assuming if visa grant cap is reached or about to reach for this year then CO will complete all the checks and grant will be given by July.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

I have a question. If they perform verification checks for employment then how long does it takes dibp to perform such checks from date of visa filed. Any one has a clue. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## applicant189

Hi

I've been reading about visa cap for the year in this thread, is it same as occupation ceiling? 

Is visa cap published by DIBP somewhere on their website.

I submitted my visa application on December 30th and CO contacted on 23 January, post that its just silence and status "assessment-in-progress"


----------



## ajaybandreddy

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> We are almost in the same boat, I have uploaded the requested documents on 10th April and I am currently in UAE.
> 
> Hope we receive the grant soon.
> Keep me posted. Thanks.



Let me know your mail id brother. 
<*SNIP*> is mine. we will in touch.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sultan_azam

applicant189 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been reading about visa cap for the year in this thread, is it same as occupation ceiling?
> 
> Is visa cap published by DIBP somewhere on their website.
> 
> I submitted my visa application on December 30th and CO contacted on 23 January, post that its just silence and status "assessment-in-progress"


ceiling limits are different for invitations and visa

visa cap isnt published by DIBP


----------



## khan4344

sultan_azam said:


> ceiling limits are different for invitations and visa
> 
> visa cap isnt published by DIBP


do you think if there is a cap on the visa grants. I mean if they have put a cap on occupation then its little difficult to understand that there would be a cap on visa.


----------



## applicant189

sultan_azam said:


> ceiling limits are different for invitations and visa
> 
> visa cap isnt published by DIBP


Thank you for your response! Hopefully we find something soon :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## sultan_azam

khan4344 said:


> do you think if there is a cap on the visa grants. I mean if they have put a cap on occupation then its little difficult to understand that there would be a cap on visa.


the cap on visa is not occupation wise 

invite ceilings have cap based on occupation


----------



## khan4344

sultan_azam said:


> the cap on visa is not occupation wise
> 
> 
> 
> invite ceilings have cap based on occupation




So there is a cap on visas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> No grants in last 7 working days... Something going on at the backend which we dont know....just fingers crossed


yes, the number of grants has dropped abruptly, hardly 1 or 2


----------



## khan4344

sultan_azam said:


> yes, the number of grants has dropped abruptly, hardly 1 or 2




So when the new quota will commence? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

khan4344 said:


> So when the new quota will commence?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


July 2017


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

Just got a call from Australian High commission in Delhi regarding my roles and responsibilities.They wanted to ask me personally about it.They said they were in touch with my employers and they have responded(which is good).Although I have not uploaded stat declarations during my visa lodging.God knowsAny one with a similar experience?


----------



## Doodi83

vikaschandra said:


> July 2017


How do you know ? There is no such thing in their web sites


----------



## khan4344

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Just got a call from Australian High commission in Delhi regarding my roles and responsibilities.They wanted to ask me personally about it.They said they were in touch with my employers and they have responded(which is good).Although I have not uploaded stat declarations during my visa lodging.God knowsAny one with a similar experience?




When did you apply and what's your occupation ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Just got a call from Australian High commission in Delhi regarding my roles and responsibilities.They wanted to ask me personally about it.They said they were in touch with my employers and they have responded(which is good).Although I have not uploaded stat declarations during my visa lodging.God knowsAny one with a similar experience?


thats a good news... i received similar call an year back http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

khan4344 said:


> When did you apply and what's your occupation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 261112 SA and visa lodged on 13 march 2017.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> I am 261112 SA and visa lodged on 13 march 2017.


Needed to ask you have u switched ur job quiet often? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

Amrita.khangura said:


> Needed to ask you have u switched ur job quiet often?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


To add to Amrita's question. What documents did you submit to demonstrate work experience?


----------



## kubaza

rvd said:


> 1. Yes for getting invite to apply visa processing time differs based on points. At the same time processing time for visa grant after invite is same irrespective of points.
> 
> 2. On July 1 ceilings will be decided by DIBP. Number of issued invite will be reset to zero. Logically ceiling may or may not change but the invite count starts from zero.
> 
> PTE is upon individuals preparation. All the best


Firstly, thank you very much for your informative reply.

Is there anyone else who can confirm/agree/disagree that "visa process time after CO contact" does not change depending on points? 

I will have 60 points in July for 2331 Materials Engineer. I will have all my papers ready so I believe that I can get the visa in 2-3 months when I apply with 60.

How does my plan sound according to your experiences guys? 


Good luck you all! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

Amrita.khangura said:


> Needed to ask you have u switched ur job quiet often?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Holy Yes I did switch 7 organisations in my almost 9 years of career.

Honestly I did not wanted to be called one, but I believe I am an official "job hopper" for people in India and Australia.
I wonder which employers they have gotten in touch with.If they have gotten in touch with my current employer, then this can be a problem.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Holy Yes I did switch 7 organisations in my almost 9 years of career.
> 
> Honestly I did not wanted to be called one, but I believe I am an official "job hopper" for people in India and Australia.
> I wonder which employers they have gotten in touch with.If they have gotten in touch with my current employer, then this can be a problem.


See there are a couple of things that are considered when they call based purely on my analysis. A) if u have given a self declaration and are handling a software relative profile B) if you have changed your job frequently. These are the two main reasons they pick for verification. Anyways good luck hope you will now get it very soon. You can always check with the hr of the current organization to see if they called. Generally they will call the old ones since you have claimed points for all. All the best. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

khan4344 said:


> So there is a cap on visas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes please check the below link link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12439873-post30797.html


----------



## rvd

Doodi83 said:


> How do you know ? There is no such thing in their web sites


He knows from his experience. It is obvious that DIBP works on Australia's financial year it is from July to June. Please refer for 2015-2016

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12439873-post30797.html

For 2016-2017 we will know the fact after the financial year end.


----------



## sultan_azam

Doodi83 said:


> How do you know ? There is no such thing in their web sites


visa quota are revised every year in the month of July, you will get to know as you get associated with the process

Australian visa system is good but not everything is published on internet


----------



## Doodi83

rvd said:


> He knows from his experience. It is obvious that DIBP works on Australia's financial year it is from July to June. Please refer for 2015-2016
> 
> 
> 
> For 2016-2017 we will know the fact after the financial year end.


But its unfair since they know there is a quota why they give grants to people who lodged on april after just 10or 12days and leave people from 2016 waiting ?


----------



## taylorman

Some grants are still being issued. I have seen three cases in the last three days.

Guys.. there is still hope!!


----------



## adahmed

Occupational Ceilings 2016-17

Does anyone know what could be the probable causes of no updates on grant of PRs or if there was any change in the official policy of grant of visa which could affect candidates awaiting their final outcome of PR grant?


----------



## chumashankar

taylorman said:


> Some grants are still being issued. I have seen three cases in the last three days.
> 
> Guys.. there is still hope!!


Same position


----------



## helper.august

Hi All Experts,

My visa lodge date is 15 March 2017, CO contact was 22nd March for PCC, medicals, Form 80. Submitted everything on 20th April, and status now is "assessment is progress"
I am not claiming any points for my employments since out of my 8 years of work experience, 6 years was deducted by ACS and remaining 2 years which I am claiming, I am having no points towards that. 

My points: 20 PTE, 30 Age, 15 Qualification --> Total 65.


1. What is the usual trend on employment verification given my case? Do they (usually) conduct employment verification for such cases?

2. Given the current trending topic of visa capping, does it really apply here, in which case, what do experts feel about my application? Can it be through this year? Chances/timelines?

3. I am through agent and my agent was very prompt in getting my ACS done fast and otherwise maintains a prompt communication with CO. The agent is of the opinion that chances are high this month only. But listening to the conversation about capping I am not sure what to expect. What is the experts' opinion on this what my agent is saying? 


The thing is I have obtained reference letter form my current organization 10 months back and since then I am finding issues working here and want to quit soon once I am through. I know many are in worse position than me but I am really troubled at my current company. That's why these timelines are very very important for me. Would really appreciate suggestions on above queries.


----------



## applicant189

DIBP has published Occupations entirely removed from the list of eligible skilled occupation on 19 April 2017, would this cause the delay in the grant process? 

Sorry unable to post the link as I'm a new member and have not posted enough.


----------



## WildBowlder

rvd said:


> He knows from his experience. It is obvious that DIBP works on Australia's financial year it is from July to June. Please refer for 2015-2016
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12439873-post30797.html
> 
> For 2016-2017 we will know the fact after the financial year end.


That was informative. Thank you.


----------



## taylorman

applicant189 said:


> DIBP has published Occupations entirely removed from the list of eligible skilled occupation on 19 April 2017, would this cause the delay in the grant process?
> 
> Sorry unable to post the link as I'm a new member and have not posted enough.


Where is the link for this my friend?

I need to have a look.


----------



## applicant189

taylorman said:


> Where is the link for this my friend?
> 
> I need to have a look.


Sorry, I'll have post this message before I can share the list as I've not reached 5 post to be eligible to share a link.


----------



## applicant189

taylorman said:


> Where is the link for this my friend?
> 
> I need to have a look.


List of removed occupations
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations


----------



## rvd

applicant189 said:


> List of removed occupations
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations


I trust this will not have any impact to visa grants of 189 and 190 applications, which are under progress.


----------



## WildBowlder

Can some one help me in understanding below text under GSM section of 2015-16 migration report 

https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...istics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf

The GSM pipeline at 30 June 2016 was 25,798 persons, a decrease of 45.9 per cent from 47,716 persons at 30 June 2015. A cap was set for a number of GSM visas to clients outside Australia, which took effect on 22 September 2015. The cap set the maximum number of places which could be granted in 2015-16 for the visa subclasses Skilled Independent (subclass 175), Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176) and Skilled Regional Sponsored (subclass 475). While some applications in these visa subclasses were finalised in 2015, those not finalised before 22 September 2015 were taken not to have been made and as such were removed from the GSM pipeline. 

Anything to worry for those who have already applied and waiting for grant in next financial year?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

rnayak said:


> Can some one help me in understanding below text under GSM section of 2015-16 migration report
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...istics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf
> 
> The GSM pipeline at 30 June 2016 was 25,798 persons, a decrease of 45.9 per cent from 47,716 persons at 30 June 2015. A cap was set for a number of GSM visas to clients outside Australia, which took effect on 22 September 2015. The cap set the maximum number of places which could be granted in 2015-16 for the visa subclasses Skilled Independent (subclass 175), Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176) and Skilled Regional Sponsored (subclass 475). While some applications in these visa subclasses were finalised in 2015, those not finalised before 22 September 2015 were taken not to have been made and as such were removed from the GSM pipeline.
> 
> Anything to worry for those who have already applied and waiting for grant in next financial year?


Nope all good not for 189 and 190

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amaljosegeorge

There is one 189 grant today on Immitracker.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Following the thread.

I just responded to CO and now the waiting will remain. I hope not for too long.:fingerscrossed:

Best of lucky for all of us!


----------



## sultan_azam

applicant189 said:


> DIBP has published Occupations entirely removed from the list of eligible skilled occupation on 19 April 2017, would this cause the delay in the grant process?
> 
> Sorry unable to post the link as I'm a new member and have not posted enough.


i dont think so... just my thought


----------



## WildBowlder

I went through myimmitracker's 2016 grant trend, and saw that June had the lowest grant for the entire 2016. Similarly, I think for 2017, May and June may have the lowest grants. This could be due to increased applications or lowered migration quota.

So, overall most of us who are waiting, now most probably have to wait until July 2017 at-least.


----------



## knell

I think there is no such thing called visa cap, otherwise it would have been mentioned in DIBP website or in wordings of migration agents; though GSM has a targeted number in each fiscal year. However, from my understanding, I think, in this May-June month, DIBP has to deal with lots of incoming student visa applications for upcoming July session, which also has to be processed under a short timeframe. Remember, majority of the temporary residents in Australia are the international students, and so their visa processing has to be streamlined. I hope everyone get their grant soon. Cheers


----------



## rajeshsharma05

knell said:


> I think there is no such thing called visa cap, otherwise it would have been mentioned in DIBP website or in wordings of migration agents; though GSM has a targeted number in each fiscal year. However, from my understanding, I think, in this May-June month, DIBP has to deal with lots of incoming student visa applications for upcoming July session, which also has to be processed under a short timeframe. Remember, majority of the temporary residents in Australia are the international students, and so their visa processing has to be streamlined. I hope everyone get their grant soon. Cheers


I second you knell. Plus there must be audits of dibp due to which CO's could get less time processing visa cases.

It's a double bad luck for me, I had already secured a job which I will not be able join due to visa not granted yet


----------



## lqs_aus

rajeshsharma05 said:


> I second you knell. Plus there must be audits of dibp due to which CO's could get less time processing visa cases.
> 
> It's a double bad luck for me, I had already secured a job which I will not be able join due to visa not granted yet



In which Occupation are you? how you applied for the secured job?


----------



## knell

Yeah, it is certain that authorities like DIBP, EA, or ACS are not equipped with suffice human resource; May-June is the high time for student visa applications, but there should be a least progress with GSM applications.


----------



## rajeshsharma05

lqs_aus said:


> In which Occupation are you? how you applied for the secured job?


261313. I have applied and given couple of interviews.

A question for you since you have undergone through employment verification already. How do we get to know if there is any employment verification done against our application ? 

My timelines are almost similar to you. 
Visa applied 18 Feb 
co contact 2 Mar
IP 10 Mar
Assessment in progress since then.


----------



## pvo

pls help!!!

will DIBP grant me visa with AUD$4,000 in my account?

urgent reply is needed pls.


----------



## taylorman

pvo said:


> pls help!!!
> 
> will DIBP grant me visa with AUD$4,000 in my account?
> 
> urgent reply is needed pls.


Yes. If your paperwork is fine, then there is no need to worry.

Dibp doesn't ask for Proof of Funds for Skilled Immigrants. 

Sometimes they need your bank statement just as proof that you've been paid for your services i.e. full time work.


----------



## lqs_aus

rajeshsharma05 said:


> 261313. I have applied and given couple of interviews.
> 
> A question for you since you have undergone through employment verification already. How do we get to know if there is any employment verification done against our application ?
> 
> My timelines are almost similar to you.
> Visa applied 18 Feb
> co contact 2 Mar
> IP 10 Mar
> Assessment in progress since then.



I read in this forum and in other forums also that employers in Australia rarely entertain offshore candidates.It is nice to see that you have secured a job from India. You can share your experience of getting job from offshore, may be in a separate thread.

Hope that you will get the grant soon so that you can join it. All the best

My HOD told me that he received a call from AHC Abu Dhabi/Dubai.


----------



## vikaschandra

Doodi83 said:


> How do you know ? There is no such thing in their web sites


Well check the history. Also search for cap and queue it will get you your answer. I know based on the experience the trend that i have been seeing since last three years


----------



## vikaschandra

applicant189 said:


> DIBP has published Occupations entirely removed from the list of eligible skilled occupation on 19 April 2017, would this cause the delay in the grant process?
> 
> Sorry unable to post the link as I'm a new member and have not posted enough.


No it would not affect in anyway


----------



## vikaschandra

pvo said:


> pls help!!!
> 
> will DIBP grant me visa with AUD$4,000 in my account?
> 
> urgent reply is needed pls.


Why would they not grant you visa if it is already lodged. Financials usually does not matter post visa lodge. Are you 190 applicant for victoria?


----------



## Zaddu

You got a new job in Australia while you are in India?



rajeshsharma05 said:


> I second you knell. Plus there must be audits of dibp due to which CO's could get less time processing visa cases.
> 
> It's a double bad luck for me, I had already secured a job which I will not be able join due to visa not granted yet


----------



## mctowel

khan4344 said:


> So there is a cap on visas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

khan4344 said:


> So there is a cap on visas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Circumstances that affect visa processing times, at the buttom of rhe web page
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeshsharma05 said:


> I second you knell. Plus there must be audits of dibp due to which CO's could get less time processing visa cases.
> 
> It's a double bad luck for me, I had already secured a job which I will not be able join due to visa not granted yet





knell said:


> I think there is no such thing called visa cap, otherwise it would have been mentioned in DIBP website or in wordings of migration agents; though GSM has a targeted number in each fiscal year. However, from my understanding, I think, in this May-June month, DIBP has to deal with lots of incoming student visa applications for upcoming July session, which also has to be processed under a short timeframe. Remember, majority of the temporary residents in Australia are the international students, and so their visa processing has to be streamlined. I hope everyone get their grant soon. Cheers



Here couple of posts about delay emails which talk about programme year limitations. You may search for more on different threads 189/190 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11906273-post10177.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10422257-post3398.html


----------



## mctowel

khan4344 said:


> So there is a cap on visas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to circumstances that affect processing times at the bottom of the web page
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

mctowel said:


> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Thia link would give some insight too

Capping And Queuing


----------



## mctowel

Doodi83 said:


> But its unfair since they know there is a quota why they give grants to people who lodged on april after just 10or 12days and leave people from 2016 waiting ?


Be calm, it doesn't mean you wont receive your grants. Check Immitracker, there was a record high number of grants issued in the first week of july 2016 and a good number of them were applications from 2015 and early 2016. The cap is probably an overall immigration control measure.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit.gour

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> I am 261112 SA and visa lodged on 13 march 2017.


I also got a similar call last week from private no. +91139, whether it was also from AHC, could you please confirm if you also got from same no.


----------



## Sourabh123

rvd said:


> The process will be continued at the background and CO may requested for various checks to various departments. In general CO will review after 28 days but it can be vary. In your case CO might have gone through the documents that you provided on 28th march. CO may now wait for some other checks. Otherwise as many assuming if visa grant cap is reached or about to reach for this year then CO will complete all the checks and grant will be given by July.


Thanks for your reply.

One question related to the answer.......I have claimed point for age. In July I am turning 40 and will lose the points. Should it be a problem or age will be considered only at point of visa lodge? Please let me know.

Thanks
Sourabh


----------



## Phattu_tota

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> One question related to the answer.......I have claimed point for age. In July I am turning 40 and will lose the points. Should it be a problem or age will be considered only at point of visa lodge? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Sourabh


Any change in points is considered till you receive the invite.

After the invite, it doesnt matter.


----------



## mctowel

For those of you questioning the proposed yearly visa cap on whether it exists or not. Apart from the reports of delay mails, and instances it was said on dibp website, there is another explanation.

Some people are wondering whether there is a yearly PR visa cap or quota and if there is one, why will it be less than the issued ITAs, since there are still invites to be issue till july, yet many from april have not been granted.

Have you wondered that for every invite, there are families and dependents that get PR along? So one person can include wife and two kids and even dependent siblings in some cases. DIBP doesn't have fore knowledge of the number of dependents that accompany each ITA at the start of the year, so the best (and common sense control measure) solution is to keep a migration quota to control and limit the total PR issued for the year. So, its a high possibility that many people who have gotten grants had many accompanying dependents. 

In essense, the invitation quota is primarily skill dependent per occupation, which does not account for accompanying family. Hence, visas issued cannot be equal to and would probably be more than the ITAs and thus, visa quota makes sense for control. 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

ankit.gour said:


> I also got a similar call last week from private no. +91139, whether it was also from AHC, could you please confirm if you also got from same no.


Hello Ankit, Mine was a different number, +9114XXXX , and I cross checked on the internet and this is the same number for AHC Delhi office.Did you change your job often too?


----------



## achalbarla

rnayak said:


> I went through myimmitracker's 2016 grant trend, and saw that June had the lowest grant for the entire 2016. Similarly, I think for 2017, May and June may have the lowest grants. This could be due to increased applications or lowered migration quota.
> 
> So, overall most of us who are waiting, now most probably have to wait until July 2017 at-least.


Hi RNAYAK,

have you been contacted by CO ?


----------



## WildBowlder

achalbarla said:


> Hi RNAYAK,
> 
> have you been contacted by CO ?


Nope. Waiting since Mar 31st.


----------



## helper.august

helper.august said:


> Hi All Experts,
> 
> My visa lodge date is 15 March 2017, CO contact was 22nd March for PCC, medicals, Form 80. Submitted everything on 20th April, and status now is "assessment is progress"
> I am not claiming any points for my employments since out of my 8 years of work experience, 6 years was deducted by ACS and remaining 2 years which I am claiming, I am having no points towards that.
> 
> My points: 20 PTE, 30 Age, 15 Qualification --> Total 65.
> 
> 
> 1. What is the usual trend on employment verification given my case? Do they (usually) conduct employment verification for such cases?
> 
> 2. Given the current trending topic of visa capping, does it really apply here, in which case, what do experts feel about my application? Can it be through this year? Chances/timelines?
> 
> 3. I am through agent and my agent was very prompt in getting my ACS done fast and otherwise maintains a prompt communication with CO. The agent is of the opinion that chances are high this month only. But listening to the conversation about capping I am not sure what to expect. What is the experts' opinion on this what my agent is saying?
> 
> 
> The thing is I have obtained reference letter form my current organization 10 months back and since then I am finding issues working here and want to quit soon once I am through. I know many are in worse position than me but I am really troubled at my current company. That's why these timelines are very very important for me. Would really appreciate suggestions on above queries.


Hi Experts! Any help/suggestions/comments on this will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kaushik_91

rajeshsharma05 said:


> 261313. I have applied and given couple of interviews.
> 
> A question for you since you have undergone through employment verification already. How do we get to know if there is any employment verification done against our application ?
> 
> My timelines are almost similar to you.
> Visa applied 18 Feb
> co contact 2 Mar
> IP 10 Mar
> Assessment in progress since then.


How did u go abt the job search?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpsnarang

ankit.gour said:


> I also got a similar call last week from private no. +91139, whether it was also from AHC, could you please confirm if you also got from same no.


Hey Ankur - Please share your timelines. I paid my DIBP fees on April 19, 2017 and front loaded all the documents. My status still shows as received. I want to be sure about the HR verification calls. What all should I inform my current and past HR about?


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

helper.august said:


> Hi Experts! Any help/suggestions/comments on this will be highly appreciated. Thanks


Dude My visa lodge date is13 march which is very near to you.In my case, since I claimed 10 points for Work experience and probably due to multiple job switches, the employment verification happened.Since you are not claiming experience points , they should not waste their time on your employment verification.Probably if you have given them experience letters and all, that should suffice.

Anyone in this forum who can further comment on this is most welcome.

Coming to visa capping, I see it as a probable and a possible explanation for no issuance of grants lately.May be and just may be many of us might have to wait till July, although I am still a little hopeful that things happen before that because like you I too need to quit my job and serve 3 months of NP as soon as I have a grant in my hands.

And lastly agents can give you a very optimistic and hopeful pictures at times, which is no doubt quite appreciable, my agent does the same.But things that DIBP does or will do can not be predicted or influenced.


----------



## vikaschandra

mctowel said:


> For those of you questioning the proposed yearly visa cap on whether it exists or not. Apart from the reports of delay mails, and instances it was said on dibp website, there is another explanation.
> 
> Some people are wondering whether there is a yearly PR visa cap or quota and if there is one, why will it be less than the issued ITAs, since there are still invites to be issue till july, yet many from april have not been granted.
> 
> Have you wondered that for every invite, there are families and dependents that get PR along? So one person can include wife and two kids and even dependent siblings in some cases. DIBP doesn't have fore knowledge of the number of dependents that accompany each ITA at the start of the year, so the best (and common sense control measure) solution is to keep a migration quota to control and limit the total PR issued for the year. So, its a high possibility that many people who have gotten grants had many accompanying dependents.
> 
> In essense, the invitation quota is primarily skill dependent per occupation, which does not account for accompanying family. Hence, visas issued cannot be equal to and would probably be more than the ITAs and thus, visa quota makes sense for control.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


I totally agree with mctowel.


----------



## akash_futureca

Hi friends

I did B.Com (distance education) in 2008, completed Chartered Accountants course in 2011 and Company Secretary course in 2012.

I am confused that which of my education will taken by assessment authority and embassy as equivalent to Bachelor degree. 

If they consider B.com, then is it eligible as it was from distance education.

Is there chance that I can get 15 points for Bachelor degree.


Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

helper.august said:


> Hi All Experts,
> 
> My visa lodge date is 15 March 2017, CO contact was 22nd March for PCC, medicals, Form 80. Submitted everything on 20th April, and status now is "assessment is progress"
> I am not claiming any points for my employments since out of my 8 years of work experience, 6 years was deducted by ACS and remaining 2 years which I am claiming, I am having no points towards that.
> 
> My points: 20 PTE, 30 Age, 15 Qualification --> Total 65.
> 
> 
> 1. What is the usual trend on employment verification given my case? Do they (usually) conduct employment verification for such cases?
> 
> 2. Given the current trending topic of visa capping, does it really apply here, in which case, what do experts feel about my application? Can it be through this year? Chances/timelines?
> 
> 3. I am through agent and my agent was very prompt in getting my ACS done fast and otherwise maintains a prompt communication with CO. The agent is of the opinion that chances are high this month only. But listening to the conversation about capping I am not sure what to expect. What is the experts' opinion on this what my agent is saying?
> 
> 
> The thing is I have obtained reference letter form my current organization 10 months back and since then I am finding issues working here and want to quit soon once I am through. I know many are in worse position than me but I am really troubled at my current company. That's why these timelines are very very important for me. Would really appreciate suggestions on above queries.


1. As far as i know DIBP does not perform employment verification where points have not been claimed for it
2. Programme year ceiling does take effect but this doesn't necessarily mean the entire visa issuance is capped definitely there would be some seats kept aside for usage. This is what you see these days as 1-2 grants in a week. Best wishes to you hope you get your grant soon
3. Just wish and hope what your agent is saying comes true. The probability could be low though


----------



## vikaschandra

akash_futureca said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I did B.Com (distance education) in 2008, completed Chartered Accountants course in 2011 and Company Secretary course in 2012.
> 
> I am confused that which of my education will taken by assessment authority and embassy as equivalent to Bachelor degree.
> 
> If they consider B.com, then is it eligible as it was from distance education.
> 
> Is there chance that I can get 15 points for Bachelor degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


If you go back to search for people going for assessment wih distance education Yes some have got positively assessed. It would also matter on your current employment. Give it a try it should work out


----------



## raja79

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Dude My visa lodge date is13 march which is very near to you.In my case, since I claimed 10 points for Work experience and probably due to multiple job switches, the employment verification happened.Since you are not claiming experience points , they should not waste their time on your employment verification.Probably if you have given them experience letters and all, that should suffice.
> 
> Anyone in this forum who can further comment on this is most welcome.
> 
> Coming to visa capping, I see it as a probable and a possible explanation for no issuance of grants lately.May be and just may be many of us might have to wait till July, although I am still a little hopeful that things happen before that because like you I too need to quit my job and serve 3 months of NP as soon as I have a grant in my hands.
> 
> And lastly agents can give you a very optimistic and hopeful pictures at times, which is no doubt quite appreciable, my agent does the same.But things that DIBP does or will do can not be predicted or influenced.


i totally agree with you on agent depiction of things.

when i applied for ACS assessment in april 2016 , my agent said dont worry ,you will be in Australia by oct 2016 and still there is no decision on my case :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## namitc

Hello,

I have already uploaded statutory Declaration (from my HR) from my current company and now I am planning to get the roles and responsibilities letter also made from my company. This letter is not a very usual thing for that my company makes. The question is: Should the points in the RnR letter be same as in statutory declaration or should the points be more specific and detailed?

Thanks.


----------



## singh1982

Is it for ACS, if yes why u need RnR letter if u already got SD? Typically u need to submit either of these. Submitting 2 diff letters for same org may cause confusion to assessor.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

singh1982 said:


> Is it for ACS, if yes why u need RnR letter if u already got SD? Typically u need to submit either of these. Submitting 2 diff letters for same org may cause confusion to assessor.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


No. It is for the visa application. I already paid the fees on 19th april.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

I created my EOI for 189 and 190[NSW] both in same EOI on 12th April. Today I updated my 190 preferred state as VIC. So will my 189 application also go behind the que since both are in same EOI? Please help on this.


----------



## vikaschandra

mpathak9 said:


> I created my EOI for 189 and 190[NSW] both in same EOI on 12th April. Today I updated my 190 preferred state as VIC. So will my 189 application also go behind the que since both are in same EOI? Please help on this.


Yes it will impact the DOE. You should have just created a separate eoi


----------



## helper.august

Thanks a lot for the information. It looks like my employment verification may not be done if my total points do not include experience points.

As far as the timelines are concerned, accordin to what I've read all over and researched, everything looks uncertain as of now. 

I hope and pray for speedy grants for everyone, god bless!



vikaschandra said:


> helper.august said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All Experts,
> 
> My visa lodge date is 15 March 2017, CO contact was 22nd March for PCC, medicals, Form 80. Submitted everything on 20th April, and status now is "assessment is progress"
> I am not claiming any points for my employments since out of my 8 years of work experience, 6 years was deducted by ACS and remaining 2 years which I am claiming, I am having no points towards that.
> 
> My points: 20 PTE, 30 Age, 15 Qualification --> Total 65.
> 
> 
> 1. What is the usual trend on employment verification given my case? Do they (usually) conduct employment verification for such cases?
> 
> 2. Given the current trending topic of visa capping, does it really apply here, in which case, what do experts feel about my application? Can it be through this year? Chances/timelines?
> 
> 3. I am through agent and my agent was very prompt in getting my ACS done fast and otherwise maintains a prompt communication with CO. The agent is of the opinion that chances are high this month only. But listening to the conversation about capping I am not sure what to expect. What is the experts' opinion on this what my agent is saying?
> 
> 
> The thing is I have obtained reference letter form my current organization 10 months back and since then I am finding issues working here and want to quit soon once I am through. I know many are in worse position than me but I am really troubled at my current company. That's why these timelines are very very important for me. Would really appreciate suggestions on above queries.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. As far as i know DIBP does not perform employment verification where points have not been claimed for it
> 2. Programme year ceiling does take effect but this doesn't necessarily mean the entire visa issuance is capped definitely there would be some seats kept aside for usage. This is what you see these days as 1-2 grants in a week. Best wishes to you hope you get your grant soon
> 3. Just wish and hope what your agent is saying comes true. The probability could be low though
Click to expand...


----------



## mpathak9

Thanks for the response. Feeling so stupid. By the way any idea when is the chance for my EOI to be picked. 189 point is 65


----------



## vikaschandra

mpathak9 said:


> Thanks for the response. Feeling so stupid. By the way any idea when is the chance for my EOI to be picked. 189 point is 65


Occupation code???


----------



## sujal1987

Anyone with similar profile?
Category: 190 Subclass SA state nominated 
Lodgement date: 20th Oct 2016
State: South Australia 
Occupation: Production Manager 
CO Contact: 3 Nov 2016
Medical and PCC applied:28th Nov 2016
Since then, no communication with CO. 
CO name: Cristy
Status: Waiting for grant

People with similar profile can share their contact no. We have a whatsapp group to communicate each other. Anyone can be a part of it...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

Developer programmer: 261312


----------



## Zaddu

*Form-80*

Hi guys,

I am filling the Form-80, and I have the following queries. I kindly request someone to please help me with this.

1. Part A - Applicant Details - Question 4 - Have you been known by any other name(s)?
I have the following combination of names in various documents, (FN - first name, LN - last name & I - initial)

Education Documents - (I. FN) and/or (FN. I)
Employment documents - (FN) (2nd part of LN)
Passport - (FN) (complete LN)
Bank Statement - (I. FN) and/or (FN. I) and/or (FN) (2nd part of LN)
Form-16/ITR-1,2 - (1st part of LN) (FN) and/or (FN)(LN)

So, what should I write in the field 'Type of Name'? And, how can I explain this in the 'additional information' section that various authorities used my names in different orders. Will the case officer accept this or not?

2.Part N - Visa Refusals - Question 39 - I was once refused a Visa for USA back in Jan 2010. 
Country - The United States of America
US consulate in Chennai, Tamil Nadu, India.
While I was working in a company then, they sponsored my visa for a upcoming project in US. Unfortunately, I did not get the visa from the Embassy. Also, I was not informed of any reason at the consulate for not approving my visa. I don’t have the relevant papers with me now and so, I don’t have the details about visa type, date of refusal and reason for refusal. So, can someone please suggest as how to collect more details about this visa refusal.

3. At last, is there a way to electronically add my signature to the form-80?


----------



## ankit.gour

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> Hello Ankit, Mine was a different number, +9114XXXX , and I cross checked on the internet and this is the same number for AHC Delhi office.Did you change your job often too?


Ok , then it may be a different no., This is my 3rd company. How many did you switched?


----------



## ankit.gour

mpsnarang said:


> Hey Ankur - Please share your timelines. I paid my DIBP fees on April 19, 2017 and front loaded all the documents. My status still shows as received. I want to be sure about the HR verification calls. What all should I inform my current and past HR about?


hi narang, just keep them informed if there is any verification call.
timelines below

============================
ANZCO Code: 261313 
Points - 65
EOI (189 ): February 17, 2017
Invited : March 15, 2017
189 Application Filed : April 9, 2017 (Front loaded all doc's including PCC, medical)
Immi Status: Received
============================


----------



## kalkas

Hello Guys!
I am completely new in this forum!

Anyone with the similar profile
ANZECO Code: 233211, Civil Engineer
Points - 65
EOI (189 ): March 12, 2017
Invited : March 15, 2017 (Both 189 and 190)
189 Application Filed : March 18, 2017 (Uploaded all doc's excluding PCC, medical)
Immi Status: Received
Co contact:28 March 2017 (Request work evidence, functional English and Medical )
Replied to CO : 28 March( Uploaded all Documents expect PCC from other country)
Grant Date: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ryanmic

ankit.gour said:


> hi narang, just keep them informed if there is any verification call.
> timelines below
> 
> ============================
> ANZCO Code: 261313
> Points - 65
> EOI (189 ): February 17, 2017
> Invited : March 15, 2017
> 189 Application Filed : April 9, 2017 (Front loaded all doc's including PCC, medical)
> Immi Status: Received
> ============================


I have the exact timeline with the same code, lodged on 09th Apr.
Did CO contacted? Also, what is the "Last updated" date in your immi home page (ie) in the Application list?
I have uploaded lot of docs after that this date but this field is not changing/reflecting.


----------



## mpathak9

EOI filed on 12th April 2017 and updated on 6th may 2017. Point=65 for 189 anzsco=261312(developer programmer) any idea when will it be picked? Please help


----------



## nascar

Does change of employment considered as chnaged in circumstances, should I inform DIBP . 

Sent from my MX5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

mpathak9 said:


> EOI filed on 12th April 2017 and updated on 6th may 2017. Point=65 for 189 anzsco=261312(developer programmer) any idea when will it be picked? Please help


After July

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have already uploaded statutory Declaration (from my HR) from my current company and now I am planning to get the roles and responsibilities letter also made from my company. This letter is not a very usual thing for that my company makes. The question is: Should the points in the RnR letter be same as in statutory declaration or should the points be more specific and detailed?
> 
> Thanks.


I reckon, it will be better if both information are same. It will avoid a circumstance where CO to check why there is a difference in roles of the same employment.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi, It is purely on their discretion. I know few indians getting visa grant in 15 days with 3 companies. 

It seems the verification call came within 2 months of your application date. For some it took more almost 6 to 9 months, no one knows how they work. I feel evidences of all delayed applications must be going through verification from local AHc's. Some get call while others don't. 

I will complete 4 months from all doc submission on 17 May and 5 months on 11 May from application No verification call for me yet, although I have submitted all sort of evidences I could think of.

Seriously hope they would have picked up my case for checks and finalisation.

Good luck to all applicants  let's give them few more months to finalize.

My Application date 11 Dec 2016
Co contact 06 Jan 2017
Responded 18 Jan 2017



ankit.gour said:


> BharatSAPBASIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ankit, Mine was a different number, +9114XXXX , and I cross checked on the internet and this is the same number for AHC Delhi office.Did you change your job often too?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok , then it may be a different no., This is my 3rd company. How many did you switched?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zaddu

Could some one please tell how to trace the details of US visa which was refused some years ago?

I mean details such as: visa type, refusal date and reason for the same.

I am really in need of this information, kindly requesting someone to please help me..


----------



## shwetafu

kalkas said:


> Hello Guys!
> I am completely new in this forum!
> 
> Anyone with the similar profile
> ANZECO Code: 233211, Civil Engineer
> Points - 65
> EOI (189 ): March 12, 2017
> Invited : March 15, 2017 (Both 189 and 190)
> 189 Application Filed : March 18, 2017 (Uploaded all doc's excluding PCC, medical)
> Immi Status: Received
> Co contact:28 March 2017 (Request work evidence, functional English and Medical )
> Replied to CO : 28 March( Uploaded all Documents expect PCC from other country)
> Grant Date: :fingerscrossed:


Hi Kalkas,

i applied for 189 civil engineer with 60 points on 26th april with all the documents expect medicals. Now medicals are also uploaded on 6th May 2017. No CO contacts as of today. looks like grant is very far!!!:bored::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vjsharma25

My skill assessment is with ACS since 26th April. Till yesterday the status was "with Assessor" which is stage 4 but now today the status has been changed to "In Progress". Does that mean Assessor is done with the assessment? or they have put it on hold? just curious.


----------



## mpathak9

Within 2-3 days you are going to get result.


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetafu said:


> Hi Kalkas,
> 
> i applied for 189 civil engineer with 60 points on 26th april with all the documents expect medicals. Now medicals are also uploaded on 6th May 2017. No CO contacts as of today. looks like grant is very far!!!:bored::fingerscrossed:


why grant seems far ???


----------



## shwetafu

sultan_azam said:


> why grant seems far ???




I am very positive to receive it very very soon but when I see people in this forum are waiting since months and even more than a year , sometimes it just makes me feel its very far 


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## ravi1913

shwetafu said:


> I am very positive to receive it very very soon but when I see people in this forum are waiting since months and even more than a year , sometimes it just makes me feel its very far
> 
> 
> Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
> Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
> Invitation: 29th march 2017
> Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
> Co contact : 🤞🏼
> Grant :


my timelines are very similar, medical uploaded on 1st may, Hoping we should get grant by may ending  

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi, It is purely on their discretion. I know few indians getting visa grant in 15 days with 3 companies.
> 
> It seems the verification call came within 2 months of your application date. For some it took more almost 6 to 9 months, no one knows how they work. I feel evidences of all delayed applications must be going through verification from local AHc's. Some get call while others don't.
> 
> I will complete 4 months from all doc submission on 17 May and 5 months on 11 May from application No verification call for me yet, although I have submitted all sort of evidences I could think of.
> 
> Seriously hope they would have picked up my case for checks and finalisation.
> 
> Good luck to all applicants  let's give them few more months to finalize.
> 
> My Application date 11 Dec 2016
> Co contact 06 Jan 2017
> Responded 18 Jan 2017


Don't you think that bombarding them with a lot of documents may result in the delay of processing instead of giving them only those docs which are required and mentioned in their checklist, they might get confused with so many docs?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shwetafu

ravi1913 said:


> my timelines are very similar, medical uploaded on 1st may, Hoping we should get grant by may ending
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk




Yes , hope so. 


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## adahmed

Subsequent to provision of documents on CO's query, the only thing I am waiting for is grant with or without employment verification:

I would request you all to please share your experiences:

1. Generally, what is the mode of verification? Telephone Call / Email?

2. Is it generally the correspondence with the employer HR office (as in general contact detail of HR listed in title/bottom of letterhead) or with the individual issuing the letter?

3. What are the major things they ask for? Is there a set of common questions i.e. Top 5 or Top 10 Questions?

4. Who do they usually contact the current employer or last recent most employer or any previous employer or all employers? ( I have listed multiple employers).

5. Do contact persons have to remember anything specific and keep the copy of letter handy all the time?

6. Are candidates intimated by DIBP on employment verification? (I'm not sure if any/all my employers would intimate me when they are asked about verification as such).

7. Any pointers or guidelines on keeping the contacts updated regarding a few things that may help them communicate the status clearly without leaving them with any further queries. (Things they should say and not say for e.g.?)

I value all your feedback. This would help us all who are awaiting the final grant with or without employer verification.

Thank you.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Folks, I have a query. I am a telecom engineer by profession. I am about to lodge my case. While filling out form 80, I had to mention my studies (SSC, HSSC, BS etc). Now the problem is that after HSSC, and before getting enrolled in Engineering university, I tried to go for accountancy degree. Found out in an year that I am not the kind of person who can go on with accountancy degree. I withdrew, prepared for Engineering exam and got admission in Engineering university. My Degree has been assessed with EA btw. Now, while filling form 80, you have to give them insight of the gaps between your study periods as well as your jobs. So my question is, should I mention that failed accountancy degree era in from 80. remember I just have one ID card issued by the accountancy college and no other paper with me regarding that course. the accountancy college I joined closed down years ago. I can't get hold of any result sheet or certificate but only the college card. Should I mention that period in form 80 or not? please guide.


----------



## sharmison

kubaza said:


> Firstly, thank you very much for your informative reply.
> 
> Is there anyone else who can confirm/agree/disagree that "visa process time after CO contact" does not change depending on points?
> 
> I will have 60 points in July for 2331 Materials Engineer. I will have all my papers ready so I believe that I can get the visa in 2-3 months when I apply with 60.
> 
> How does my plan sound according to your experiences guys?
> 
> 
> Good luck you all! :fingerscrossed:


Visa processing time has nothing to do with your points.

Your points are required and are important only till getting an invite. Once you have an invitation, your application is same as someone who got more points than you or someone who got less points than you.

After you apply for the visa, the processing time depends on the merit of your application, documents you have applied, any further question CO has, might be any other reason best known to CO but whatever the case may be, definitely unrelated to your EOI points.

Hope it helps!!!


----------



## pras07

akash_futureca said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I did B.Com (distance education) in 2008, completed Chartered Accountants course in 2011 and Company Secretary course in 2012.
> 
> I am confused that which of my education will taken by assessment authority and embassy as equivalent to Bachelor degree.
> 
> If they consider B.com, then is it eligible as it was from distance education.
> 
> Is there chance that I can get 15 points for Bachelor degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



You will get education points for your distance education. I also had done BA correspondence and I had claimed 15 points for the same and today I have grant.


----------



## sharmison

Zaddu said:


> Could some one please tell how to trace the details of US visa which was refused some years ago?
> 
> I mean details such as: visa type, refusal date and reason for the same.
> 
> I am really in need of this information, kindly requesting someone to please help me..


I think u can check on USCIS website, if you have the Receipt number (EAC-xxxxx) with you.

I think last year I did checked my past H1B visa that I got it in 2007.


----------



## adahmed

Just wanted to analyze how many PRs are generally issued post ceiling announcement. And I understand 'ceiling' is applicable only to 'Invitation for Visa' but not 'PR Grant' yet I just wanted to do this for the sake of understanding how many PRs generally get granted after such announcement.

Based on immitracker cases, Sub-class 189, subsequent to announcement of ceiling of a specific category: 2613 (includes all specific 2613XX codes) - Invitation Round April 12,2017.



Year -- Ceiling announcement Round -- Subsequent visa grants -- Post Ceiling First PR -- Last PR Issued on 
2016-2017-- April 12, 2017 -- 20 (So far) -- April 13, 2017 -- April 26, 2017
2015-2016-- May 25, 2016 -- 10 -- May 25, 2016 -- June 6, 2016
2014-2015-- May 8, 2015 -- 14 -- May 11, 2015 -- June 19, 2015

Looking at the trend, it seems like grant of PR could get delayed until July. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi, I may not be right person to answer this. You are right in saying there will be delay in verification. However I feel verification is their job, where they don't understand they should communicate back. There are applicants from different countries, I'm sure DIBP is used to complexities due to lack of standards. 

Now If you consider the checklist, it mentions the type of documents considered as evidences. As long as you are trying to submit the docs within this range and the doc is going to make your case more strong it's better to share it. For example Company letter head is always preferred as SD is not mentioned in checklist but still acceptable.

There have been cases where applicants waited for 6-9 months and then got surprised with a natural justice letter which is like a negative decision ( 1 step closer to rejection )but with a chance to respond with reason why applicant deserves visa.

So I believe if one feels the doc is going to positively help and not contradictory, then submit. At the end we are helping to make DIBP officers believe that we meet the skillset and deserve grant.




sabhishek982 said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It is purely on their discretion. I know few indians getting visa grant in 15 days with 3 companies.
> 
> It seems the verification call came within 2 months of your application date. For some it took more almost 6 to 9 months, no one knows how they work. I feel evidences of all delayed applications must be going through verification from local AHc's. Some get call while others don't.
> 
> I will complete 4 months from all doc submission on 17 May and 5 months on 11 May from application No verification call for me yet, although I have submitted all sort of evidences I could think of.
> 
> Seriously hope they would have picked up my case for checks and finalisation.
> 
> Good luck to all applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's give them few more months to finalize.
> 
> My Application date 11 Dec 2016
> Co contact 06 Jan 2017
> Responded 18 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that bombarding them with a lot of documents may result in the delay of processing instead of giving them only those docs which are required and mentioned in their checklist, they might get confused with so many docs?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sabhishek982

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi, I may not be right person to answer this. You are right in saying there will be delay in verification. However I feel verification is their job, where they don't understand they should communicate back. There are applicants from different countries, I'm sure DIBP is used to complexities due to lack of standards.
> 
> Now If you consider the checklist, it mentions the type of documents considered as evidences. As long as you are trying to submit the docs within this range and the doc is going to make your case more strong it's better to share it. For example Company letter head is always preferred as SD is not mentioned in checklist but still acceptable.
> 
> There have been cases where applicants waited for 6-9 months and then got surprised with a natural justice letter which is like a negative decision ( 1 step closer to rejection )but with a chance to respond with reason why applicant deserves visa.
> 
> So I believe if one feels the doc is going to positively help and not contradictory, then submit. At the end we are helping to make DIBP officers believe that we meet the skillset and deserve grant.


I completely agree.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## akash_futureca

Thanks for your valuable advice


----------



## akash_futureca

pras07 said:


> akash_futureca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends
> 
> I did B.Com (distance education) in 2008, completed Chartered Accountants course in 2011 and Company Secretary course in 2012.
> 
> I am confused that which of my education will taken by assessment authority and embassy as equivalent to Bachelor degree.
> 
> If they consider B.com, then is it eligible as it was from distance education.
> 
> Is there chance that I can get 15 points for Bachelor degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get education points for your distance education. I also had done BA correspondence and I had claimed 15 points for the same and today I have grant.
Click to expand...




akash_futureca said:


> Thanks for your valuable advice



Thanks for your valuable advice


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetafu said:


> I am very positive to receive it very very soon but when I see people in this forum are waiting since months and even more than a year , sometimes it just makes me feel its very far
> 
> 
> Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
> Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
> Invitation: 29th march 2017
> Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
> Co contact : 🤞🏼
> Grant :


the slow down right now is for some other reasons, each case is processed independently, be positive


----------



## sultan_azam

adahmed said:


> Subsequent to provision of documents on CO's query, the only thing I am waiting for is grant with or without employment verification:
> 
> I would request you all to please share your experiences:
> 
> 1. Generally, what is the mode of verification? Telephone Call / Email?
> 
> 2. Is it generally the correspondence with the employer HR office (as in general contact detail of HR listed in title/bottom of letterhead) or with the individual issuing the letter?
> 
> 3. What are the major things they ask for? Is there a set of common questions i.e. Top 5 or Top 10 Questions?
> 
> 4. Who do they usually contact the current employer or last recent most employer or any previous employer or all employers? ( I have listed multiple employers).
> 
> 5. Do contact persons have to remember anything specific and keep the copy of letter handy all the time?
> 
> 6. Are candidates intimated by DIBP on employment verification? (I'm not sure if any/all my employers would intimate me when they are asked about verification as such).
> 
> 7. Any pointers or guidelines on keeping the contacts updated regarding a few things that may help them communicate the status clearly without leaving them with any further queries. (Things they should say and not say for e.g.?)
> 
> I value all your feedback. This would help us all who are awaiting the final grant with or without employer verification.
> 
> Thank you.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html

i hope this post clears some of your doubts


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Hey Sultan, Can you please look into my query. you are a seasoned campaigner on this forum. Hope you can sort this one out for me.



Shuaib Azhar said:


> Folks, I have a query. I am a telecom engineer by profession. I am about to lodge my case. While filling out form 80, I had to mention my studies (SSC, HSSC, BS etc). Now the problem is that after HSSC, and before getting enrolled in Engineering university, I tried to go for accountancy degree. Found out in an year that I am not the kind of person who can go on with accountancy degree. I withdrew, prepared for Engineering exam and got admission in Engineering university. My Degree has been assessed with EA btw. Now, while filling form 80, you have to give them insight of the gaps between your study periods as well as your jobs. So my question is, should I mention that failed accountancy degree era in from 80. remember I just have one ID card issued by the accountancy college and no other paper with me regarding that course. the accountancy college I joined closed down years ago. I can't get hold of any result sheet or certificate but only the college card. Should I mention that period in form 80 or not? please guide.


----------



## rkmehta06

*Query*

Hi All

Query - Do they perform background check with the current employment if you are not claiming points for the employment? Asking this as I have not informed to the current employer on the lodging of the visa's for Aus.

Rahul


----------



## amaljosegeorge

rkmehta06 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Query - Do they perform background check with the current employment if you are not claiming points for the employment? Asking this as I have not informed to the current employer on the lodging of the visa's for Aus.
> 
> Rahul


I am also not claiming ponits for exp. Its highly unlikely for them to contact employers if points are not claimed!! Why would they do that if it is not having any impact on visa outcome?


----------



## Hasiths

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Sultan, Can you please look into my query. you are a seasoned campaigner on this forum. Hope you can sort this one out for me.


Dude,
If I remember correctly, you only have to give explanation to gaps between employment, not education. Imagine you do a masters after 5 years of completing Bachelors, What kind of a explanation you can give. Read the form carefully. I think it only highlights give explanation part in employment category. In the educational category, it only asks you to list all the educational qualifications, starting from the most recent.
This is what I did.

Cheers


----------



## NuRa

Members,
I am in the process of lodging my EOI. I plan to apply for my self only and later call my family under spouse visa. My question is , what will be cost implication if I include my family (wife + kid ) as Co applicants against applying for them separately once I settle myself in oz.

Please help.


----------



## pk2oz

Hi, regarding your query of gaps between education; 
Yes it is mandatory to show any gaps between education and hence you have to mention the same is form 80 . (for example see below entry)
1. 1999-2001 - HSC - from abc school - completed 
2. 2001-2002 - BCom - from xyz college - withdrawn 
3. 2002-2006 - BE - from efg college - completed.

Hope this helps.
B/r Praviin 



Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Sultan, Can you please look into my query. you are a seasoned campaigner on this forum. Hope you can sort this one out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Shuaib Azhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, I have a query. I am a telecom engineer by profession. I am about to lodge my case. While filling out form 80, I had to mention my studies (SSC, HSSC, BS etc). Now the problem is that after HSSC, and before getting enrolled in Engineering university, I tried to go for accountancy degree. Found out in an year that I am not the kind of person who can go on with accountancy degree. I withdrew, prepared for Engineering exam and got admission in Engineering university. My Degree has been assessed with EA btw. Now, while filling form 80, you have to give them insight of the gaps between your study periods as well as your jobs. So my question is, should I mention that failed accountancy degree era in from 80. remember I just have one ID card issued by the accountancy college and no other paper with me regarding that course. the accountancy college I joined closed down years ago. I can't get hold of any result sheet or certificate but only the college card. Should I mention that period in form 80 or not? please guide.
Click to expand...


----------



## vivek_ntm

NuRa said:


> Members,
> I am in the process of lodging my EOI. I plan to apply for my self only and later call my family under spouse visa. My question is , what will be cost implication if I include my family (wife + kid ) as Co applicants against applying for them separately once I settle myself in oz.
> 
> Please help.


It is advisable to include your spouse and kids in your visa application as it will be more expensive and takes much longer time. Besides, DIBP will ask for medicals and few other documents of your dependents anyway (regardless of whether they are included in your application or not), so better to add them in now. I don't know the exact cost if you apply separately but if you include them now (during visa lodgement after you are invited) Main applicant (3600AUD), Spouse (1800AUD), Kid (900AUD, assuming one kid under 18years)

There are visa estimators in DIBP website, you can check them too.


----------



## sultan_azam

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Sultan, Can you please look into my query. you are a seasoned campaigner on this forum. Hope you can sort this one out for me.


i have a similar gap in career, you can mention - "preparing for engineering college entrance examinations" or "took a break to decide on career path"


----------



## sultan_azam

rkmehta06 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Query - Do they perform background check with the current employment if you are not claiming points for the employment? Asking this as I have not informed to the current employer on the lodging of the visa's for Aus.
> 
> Rahul


they may not verify if not claiming experience points


----------



## sultan_azam

NuRa said:


> Members,
> I am in the process of lodging my EOI. I plan to apply for my self only and later call my family under spouse visa. My question is , what will be cost implication if I include my family (wife + kid ) as Co applicants against applying for them separately once I settle myself in oz.
> 
> Please help.


case 1

All included in PR application - 3600 + 1800 + 900 - 6300

case 2
PR just for yourself - 3600
spouse visa + child as her dependent - 6865 + 1720 = 8585

totain(case 2) - 12185

time involved will also be considerably long when you go for spouse visa


----------



## applicant189

sultan_azam said:


> case 1
> 
> All included in PR application - 3600 + 1800 + 900 - 6300
> 
> case 2
> PR just for yourself - 3600
> spouse visa + child as her dependent - 6865 + 1720 = 8585
> 
> totain(case 2) - 12185
> 
> time involved will also be considerably long when you go for spouse visa


In case PR for self, wife and Kids is applied together as in 'Case 1', will DIBP perform verification for Wife as well? I have not claimed any points for her.


----------



## sultan_azam

applicant189 said:


> In case PR for self, wife and Kids is applied together as in 'Case 1', will DIBP perform verification for Wife as well? I have not claimed any points for her.


no employment verification for wife, the relation should be genuine. that's it


----------



## maraikayer

amaljosegeorge said:


> I am also not claiming ponits for exp. Its highly unlikely for them to contact employers if points are not claimed!! Why would they do that if it is not having any impact on visa outcome?


Neither am I claiming points for work, but on the forum I think I read somewhere, where one person got employment verification done even though he didn't claim any points.

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## applicant189

sultan_azam said:


> no employment verification for wife, the relation should be genuine. that's it


Ok, Thank you for your response.


----------



## sultan_azam

maraikayer said:


> Neither am I claiming points for work, but on the forum I think I read somewhere, where one person got employment verification done even though he didn't claim any points.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


do you remember the name of that guy, i am looking for him


----------



## Zaddu

Hi sharmison,

In USCIS site, I couldn't locate an area for search for Visa history details, rather I found genealogy history.

Could you please share the link for searching Visa history?
Between, how much is the cost for this service?



sharmison said:


> I think u can check on USCIS website, if you have the Receipt number (EAC-xxxxx) with you.
> 
> I think last year I did checked my past H1B visa that I got it in 2007.


----------



## vivek_ntm

Zaddu said:


> Hi sharmison,
> 
> In USCIS site, I couldn't locate an area for search for Visa history details, rather I found genealogy history.
> 
> Could you please share the link for searching Visa history?
> Between, how much is the cost for this service?


I think if you really cannot find full details, you can put as much as info you know in Form 80, as long as you have made an attempt to disclose the info then it should be fine. You can mention the estimated month-year.


----------



## maraikayer

sultan_azam said:


> do you remember the name of that guy, i am looking for him


I don't know his name neither could I find the post where he mentioned it. But I am sure I read it somewhere here on this forum.

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

In form 80, it just asks you to mention all details of your tertiary education I.e, college/University degrees right, do why do you have to mention about schooling?




pk2oz said:


> Hi, regarding your query of gaps between education;
> Yes it is mandatory to show any gaps between education and hence you have to mention the same is form 80 . (for example see below entry)
> 1. 1999-2001 - HSC - from abc school - completed
> 2. 2001-2002 - BCom - from xyz college - withdrawn
> 3. 2002-2006 - BE - from efg college - completed.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> B/r Praviin


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Hasiths said:


> Dude,
> If I remember correctly, you only have to give explanation to gaps between employment, not education. Imagine you do a masters after 5 years of completing Bachelors, What kind of a explanation you can give. Read the form carefully. I think it only highlights give explanation part in employment category. In the educational category, it only asks you to list all the educational qualifications, starting from the most recent.
> This is what I did.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot bro. Your advice helped a lot to boost my morale.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sultan_azam said:


> i have a similar gap in career, you can mention - "preparing for engineering college entrance examinations" or "took a break to decide on career path"


Thanx a lot Azam


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

pk2oz said:


> Hi, regarding your query of gaps between education;
> Yes it is mandatory to show any gaps between education and hence you have to mention the same is form 80 . (for example see below entry)
> 1. 1999-2001 - HSC - from abc school - completed
> 2. 2001-2002 - BCom - from xyz college - withdrawn
> 3. 2002-2006 - BE - from efg college - completed.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> B/r Praviin


Thanks a lot bro...


----------



## khan4344

Any Grant so far today?


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> In form 80, it just asks you to mention all details of your tertiary education I.e, college/University degrees right, do why do you have to mention about schooling?


schooling details not required, it says tertiary education onwards which is above school age, including college, university, and vocational courses.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

khan4344 said:


> Any Grant so far today?




Pin drop silence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guys, are we assuming that DIBP has reached visa grant ceiling/cap? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Has anyone in this forum come across any sort of visa grant ceiling notification or official communication for 2016/2017 .....................


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

Mel-Bourne said:


> Pin drop silence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Guys, are we assuming that DIBP has reached visa grant ceiling/cap? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Has anyone in this forum come across any sort of visa grant ceiling notification or official communication for 2016/2017 .....................


No formal intimation as of now I believe.


----------



## sundarkudos

*Need Expat advise for applying Australian PR (189 and/or 190)*

Hi PPL's

I need your advise for applying Australian PR.

As on today, Myself and my wife has got 60 PR points each (with partner skills added). Without partner skills, both of us have 55 points individually. 

And, both of us passed PTE exam with 64 score (just missed by 1 mark) and ACS assessment results were positive. 

Our current scenario is, either of us should pass PTE with 65+ score to move our PR points to 70. As there are no available slots for PTE immediately, We have booked appointments for end of June.

Especially after the recent changes to visa processes, I'm been bombarded with so many suggestions from nears & dears and confused with which option would work best 
for my case. I'm also worried to hear that, many of the applicants with 60 points are waiting for more than an year to get the invitation.

1) If both of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be very good. 
2) If atleast one of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be still good. 
3) But, in the worst case, we will need to wait for 2 months to get an appointment for PTE to re-write the exam, which is scary.

Below are some of the options suggested to me:

1) Immediately, create two immiaccount and lodge 2 applications - one with Mine as Primary applicant and my wife as Secondary applicant and the other as vice-versa (Both 189 and 190 visa type, with 60 & 65+ points each).
2) Immediately, create one immiaccount and lodge application with my wife as Primary applicant and mine as Secondary applicant, as my DOB is June, 1985 and crossing 32 
years of age, next month. Again, few confusions here - some say, my 60 points will retain for 1 more year until May, 2018; Few others say, my current PR points will 
drop by 5 points, next month itself;
3) Wait for 2 more months and apply for one, if both/either of us crosses 65 PTE score in each component.
4) Wait until PR points turn 70. Do not apply with 60 points.

Please let me know on how to proceed in this case.

Kindly let me know, if you need more details to assist me on this.

Thanks in Advance!
Sundar


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sundarkudos said:


> Hi PPL's
> 
> I need your advise for applying Australian PR.
> 
> As on today, Myself and my wife has got 60 PR points each (with partner skills added). Without partner skills, both of us have 55 points individually.
> 
> And, both of us passed PTE exam with 64 score (just missed by 1 mark) and ACS assessment results were positive.
> 
> Our current scenario is, either of us should pass PTE with 65+ score to move our PR points to 70. As there are no available slots for PTE immediately, We have booked appointments for end of June.
> 
> Especially after the recent changes to visa processes, I'm been bombarded with so many suggestions from nears & dears and confused with which option would work best
> for my case. I'm also worried to hear that, many of the applicants with 60 points are waiting for more than an year to get the invitation.
> 
> 1) If both of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be very good.
> 2) If atleast one of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be still good.
> 3) But, in the worst case, we will need to wait for 2 months to get an appointment for PTE to re-write the exam, which is scary.
> 
> Below are some of the options suggested to me:
> 
> 1) Immediately, create two immiaccount and lodge 2 applications - one with Mine as Primary applicant and my wife as Secondary applicant and the other as vice-versa (Both 189 and 190 visa type, with 60 & 65+ points each).
> 2) Immediately, create one immiaccount and lodge application with my wife as Primary applicant and mine as Secondary applicant, as my DOB is June, 1985 and crossing 32
> years of age, next month. Again, few confusions here - some say, my 60 points will retain for 1 more year until May, 2018; Few others say, my current PR points will
> drop by 5 points, next month itself;
> 3) Wait for 2 more months and apply for one, if both/either of us crosses 65 PTE score in each component.
> 4) Wait until PR points turn 70. Do not apply with 60 points.
> 
> Please let me know on how to proceed in this case.
> 
> Kindly let me know, if you need more details to assist me on this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> Sundar


Pretty long post and I am replying via mobile so please bear with me. Will reply to whatever I can quickly, will also let others reply.

Age isnt a prob, you will lose 5 points after June 2018. Until then you will have 30 points.

File EOI ASAP with current points, it will give you an earlier DOE ( Date of Effect). EOI is dynamic and points change dynamically as your circumstances chance, long answer short file it ASAP.

Try IELTS if you cant wait for PTE, else wait.

What job role are you applying for ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Mel-Bourne said:


> Pin drop silence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, are we assuming that DIBP has reached visa grant ceiling/cap? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone in this forum come across any sort of visa grant ceiling notification or official communication for 2016/2017 .....................




Australia is due to present it's budget tomorrow (Tuesday). Don't know if there is any connection between the slowing down of the grants and the budget.
Just providing my opinion - maybe I could be wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

pkk0574 said:


> Australia is due to present it's budget tomorrow (Tuesday). Don't know if there is any connection between the slowing down of the grants and the budget.
> Just providing my opinion - maybe I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could be the reason tho.


----------



## farjaf

It might not be far from reality that PM decide to abolish Point Based Skilled Migration Visa soon. lol


----------



## singh1982

sundarkudos said:


> Hi PPL's
> 
> I need your advise for applying Australian PR.
> 
> As on today, Myself and my wife has got 60 PR points each (with partner skills added). Without partner skills, both of us have 55 points individually.
> 
> And, both of us passed PTE exam with 64 score (just missed by 1 mark) and ACS assessment results were positive.
> 
> Our current scenario is, either of us should pass PTE with 65+ score to move our PR points to 70. As there are no available slots for PTE immediately, We have booked appointments for end of June.
> 
> Especially after the recent changes to visa processes, I'm been bombarded with so many suggestions from nears & dears and confused with which option would work best
> for my case. I'm also worried to hear that, many of the applicants with 60 points are waiting for more than an year to get the invitation.
> 
> 1) If both of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be very good.
> 2) If atleast one of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be still good.
> 3) But, in the worst case, we will need to wait for 2 months to get an appointment for PTE to re-write the exam, which is scary.
> 
> Below are some of the options suggested to me:
> 
> 1) Immediately, create two immiaccount and lodge 2 applications - one with Mine as Primary applicant and my wife as Secondary applicant and the other as vice-versa (Both 189 and 190 visa type, with 60 & 65+ points each).
> 2) Immediately, create one immiaccount and lodge application with my wife as Primary applicant and mine as Secondary applicant, as my DOB is June, 1985 and crossing 32
> years of age, next month. Again, few confusions here - some say, my 60 points will retain for 1 more year until May, 2018; Few others say, my current PR points will
> drop by 5 points, next month itself;
> 3) Wait for 2 more months and apply for one, if both/either of us crosses 65 PTE score in each component.
> 4) Wait until PR points turn 70. Do not apply with 60 points.
> 
> Please let me know on how to proceed in this case.
> 
> Kindly let me know, if you need more details to assist me on this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> Sundar


One quick suggestion- I think u can book pte for any date by paying extra...Plz explore this

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

There may or may not be any annoucement for GSM visas ,but there is an expected announcement about Parent Visa though, a new expensive but faster approval parent visa :

'People will pay it': More details on Australia's $20,000 parent visa | SBS News


----------



## pkk0574

sundarkudos said:


> Hi PPL's
> 
> 
> 
> I need your advise for applying Australian PR.
> 
> 
> 
> As on today, Myself and my wife has got 60 PR points each (with partner skills added). Without partner skills, both of us have 55 points individually.
> 
> 
> 
> And, both of us passed PTE exam with 64 score (just missed by 1 mark) and ACS assessment results were positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Our current scenario is, either of us should pass PTE with 65+ score to move our PR points to 70. As there are no available slots for PTE immediately, We have booked appointments for end of June.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially after the recent changes to visa processes, I'm been bombarded with so many suggestions from nears & dears and confused with which option would work best
> 
> for my case. I'm also worried to hear that, many of the applicants with 60 points are waiting for more than an year to get the invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) If both of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be very good.
> 
> 2) If atleast one of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be still good.
> 
> 3) But, in the worst case, we will need to wait for 2 months to get an appointment for PTE to re-write the exam, which is scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are some of the options suggested to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Immediately, create two immiaccount and lodge 2 applications - one with Mine as Primary applicant and my wife as Secondary applicant and the other as vice-versa (Both 189 and 190 visa type, with 60 & 65+ points each).
> 
> 2) Immediately, create one immiaccount and lodge application with my wife as Primary applicant and mine as Secondary applicant, as my DOB is June, 1985 and crossing 32
> 
> years of age, next month. Again, few confusions here - some say, my 60 points will retain for 1 more year until May, 2018; Few others say, my current PR points will
> 
> drop by 5 points, next month itself;
> 
> 3) Wait for 2 more months and apply for one, if both/either of us crosses 65 PTE score in each component.
> 
> 4) Wait until PR points turn 70. Do not apply with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know on how to proceed in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly let me know, if you need more details to assist me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Sundar




If you have scheduled your next PTE for June end, you might as well target for 79+ as you have enough time to prepare. With that you will have enough points to get an invitation in any occupation code in the first round in July itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

*hasnat*

Hi All,

I have been a silent reader of this forum from a long time and i really appreciate the efforts of the experts and seniors in who are always there in helping applicants like me.Since i am posting first time hence my timeline is below for your ref. 

On 26,Apr,2017 DIBP, UAE called in my office (for job verification) and also on my cell number but unfortunately it was early morning so none of us responded.Then i received an email from DIBP UAE asking for valid contact number of my HR which i sent on the same day along with email ID of my HR 7 our office timings.Since then its totally silence. 
Does anyone have any idea that when DIBP ,UAE can contact again?Roughly in how many days/time they contact again if they couldn't contact in first attempt as in my case above? 


ANZSCO- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
ITA Received- 01Feb-2017
Visa Lodge 16Mar-2017 ( Uploaded all Doc. Incl. Medicals & PCC)
1st CO contact- 27Mar-2017
Requested Doc. Provided - 02Apr-2017
Employment Verification: ??


----------



## faizi205

248 days and counting...Chemical Engineer, 65 points, one job experience of 6 years, no family, no foreign tour, only single person visa taking too long....I'm not buying it....just tired to see that ****ing "Assessment in progress" status


----------



## Rohitkumar1401

Hello team,

Just wanted to know about the basic timeline for visa grant. Please find my application journey in my signature.
I was requested employment documents and reference letters by the co and I provided that on 22march. No contact since then.

Any suggestions plz ??
Regards,

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

Zaddu said:


> Hi sharmison,
> 
> In USCIS site, I couldn't locate an area for search for Visa history details, rather I found genealogy history.
> 
> Could you please share the link for searching Visa history?
> Between, how much is the cost for this service?



Mate, I just checked. The link and the webpage has been changed and you you need to create a login account to see your case histories. 

I haven't checked this newer link, but I think its worth to try.

Here is the link --- USCIS Case history link

Here is the link just for the Status for Perticular receipt number -- USCIS Case Status

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Rohitkumar1401

Rohitkumar1401 said:


> Hello team,
> 
> Just wanted to know about the basic timeline for visa grant. Please find my application journey in my signature.
> I was requested employment documents and reference letters by the co and I provided that on 22march. No contact since then.
> 
> Any suggestions plz ??
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Rohit Kumar
Acs-14th Dec 2016
EOI- 14TH Dec 2016
Invited-15th Feb 2017
Visa filed-1st Mar 2017
CO contact-8th March
responded-22nd Mar 2017
employment verification-???
grant???

Rohit Kumar
Acs-14th Dec 2016
EOI- 14TH Dec 2016
Invited-15th Feb 2017
Visa filed-1st Mar 2017
CO contact-8th March
responded-22nd Mar 2017
employment verification-???
grant???


----------



## rvd

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum from a long time and i really appreciate the efforts of the experts and seniors in who are always there in helping applicants like me.Since i am posting first time hence my timeline is below for your ref.
> 
> On 26,Apr,2017 DIBP, UAE called in my office (for job verification) and also on my cell number but unfortunately it was early morning so none of us responded.Then i received an email from DIBP UAE asking for valid contact number of my HR which i sent on the same day along with email ID of my HR 7 our office timings.Since then its totally silence.
> Does anyone have any idea that when DIBP ,UAE can contact again?Roughly in how many days/time they contact again if they couldn't contact in first attempt as in my case above?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> ITA Received- 01Feb-2017
> Visa Lodge 16Mar-2017 ( Uploaded all Doc. Incl. Medicals & PCC)
> 1st CO contact- 27Mar-2017
> Requested Doc. Provided - 02Apr-2017
> Employment Verification: ??



Have you tried to call back the same number?

They may contact you again after few weeks or verification through email may also possible.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

pkk0574 said:


> Australia is due to present it's budget tomorrow (Tuesday). Don't know if there is any connection between the slowing down of the grants and the budget.
> Just providing my opinion - maybe I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope your opinion stands out true and we see grants start flowing from east along with golden rays of sunrise.


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

rvd said:


> Have you tried to call back the same number?
> 
> They may contact you again after few weeks or verification through email may also possible.


no i did not as they already had sent me the email by the time i saw the missed calls. :confused2:


----------



## tihenry

For the last 10 days there have hardly been any visa grants. Last financial year the grants stopped on Jun17th (from immitracker). Will they start issuing grants at the normal rate in July?
They wont reject submitted applications because of any visa rule change, will they??  

I had applied on April 7th (code: 263111). Front loaded all documents that I could get.


----------



## sultan_azam

sundarkudos said:


> Hi PPL's
> 
> I need your advise for applying Australian PR.
> 
> As on today, Myself and my wife has got 60 PR points each (with partner skills added). Without partner skills, both of us have 55 points individually.
> 
> And, both of us passed PTE exam with 64 score (just missed by 1 mark) and ACS assessment results were positive.
> 
> Our current scenario is, either of us should pass PTE with 65+ score to move our PR points to 70. As there are no available slots for PTE immediately, We have booked appointments for end of June.
> 
> Especially after the recent changes to visa processes, I'm been bombarded with so many suggestions from nears & dears and confused with which option would work best
> for my case. I'm also worried to hear that, many of the applicants with 60 points are waiting for more than an year to get the invitation.
> 
> 1) If both of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be very good.
> 2) If atleast one of us get 65+ marks in PTE, it will be still good.
> 3) But, in the worst case, we will need to wait for 2 months to get an appointment for PTE to re-write the exam, which is scary.
> 
> Below are some of the options suggested to me:
> 
> 1) Immediately, create two immiaccount and lodge 2 applications - one with Mine as Primary applicant and my wife as Secondary applicant and the other as vice-versa (Both 189 and 190 visa type, with 60 & 65+ points each).
> 2) Immediately, create one immiaccount and lodge application with my wife as Primary applicant and mine as Secondary applicant, as my DOB is June, 1985 and crossing 32
> years of age, next month. Again, few confusions here - some say, my 60 points will retain for 1 more year until May, 2018; Few others say, my current PR points will
> drop by 5 points, next month itself;
> 3) Wait for 2 more months and apply for one, if both/either of us crosses 65 PTE score in each component.
> 4) Wait until PR points turn 70. Do not apply with 60 points.
> 
> Please let me know on how to proceed in this case.
> 
> Kindly let me know, if you need more details to assist me on this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> Sundar


1. age points wont decrease unless you turn 33
2. you can submit eoi(s) for yourself and spouse and see if you get any luck, meanwhile try luck with PTE, 
3. if any of you are successful with PTE then update eoi to 70 points and you can get an invite soon after updation

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum from a long time and i really appreciate the efforts of the experts and seniors in who are always there in helping applicants like me.Since i am posting first time hence my timeline is below for your ref.
> 
> On 26,Apr,2017 DIBP, UAE called in my office (for job verification) and also on my cell number but unfortunately it was early morning so none of us responded.Then i received an email from DIBP UAE asking for valid contact number of my HR which i sent on the same day along with email ID of my HR 7 our office timings.Since then its totally silence.
> Does anyone have any idea that when DIBP ,UAE can contact again?Roughly in how many days/time they contact again if they couldn't contact in first attempt as in my case above?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> ITA Received- 01Feb-2017
> Visa Lodge 16Mar-2017 ( Uploaded all Doc. Incl. Medicals & PCC)
> 1st CO contact- 27Mar-2017
> Requested Doc. Provided - 02Apr-2017
> Employment Verification: ??


the call you received was from Australian number or UAE number ??

normally local AHC is given the task of job verification etc


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

sultan_azam said:


> the call you received was from Australian number or UAE number ??
> 
> normally local AHC is given the task of job verification etc


No it was from local AHC which in my case is AHC UAE.


----------



## rvd

Hasnat Hameed said:


> no i did not as they already had sent me the email by the time i saw the missed calls. :confused2:


No worries. They will call you or email your HR when they take your case next time as they may dealt with many cases. 
All the best.


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasnat Hameed said:


> No it was from local AHC which in my case is AHC UAE.


early morning ??

anyway you have responded them with contact details, now wait for them to make move


----------



## deepu1234

*CO contact today per immitracker*

I could see a CO contact today (8th May 2017) for 'vijaychand' who lodged the application on 14th Apr 2017. That means that cases are being picked up these days though on a slower pace. Rays of light are there.. good luck for all expecting outcome. Lets wait and watch. :ranger:


----------



## khan4344

deepu1234 said:


> I could see a CO contact today (8th May 2017) for 'vijaychand' who lodged the application on 14th Apr 2017. That means that cases are being picked up these days though on a slower pace. Rays of light are there.. good luck for all expecting outcome. Lets wait and watch. :ranger:


I wish everyone who has applied (including myself) get grant soon.


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

rvd said:


> No worries. They will call you or email your HR when they take your case next time as they may dealt with many cases.
> All the best.



i was just curious to get verification done ASAP as situation of survival of my company is bad at the moment. 

Anyways thanks alot for your kind response.


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

sultan_azam said:


> early morning ??
> 
> anyway you have responded them with contact details, now wait for them to make move


Yeah!!
actually AHC UAE is 1hr. ahead from KSA standard time. so they tried to contyacted around 8:10AM KSA time when my HR was sleeping like me as my office time is 9:00Am.

Thx for your time & Kind response.May Allah bless you for all the efforts which you specifically are doing for others.


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Yeah!!
> actually AHC UAE is 1hr. ahead from KSA standard time. so they tried to contyacted around 8:10AM KSA time when my HR was sleeping like me as my office time is 9:00Am.
> 
> Thx for your time & Kind response.May Allah bless you for all the efforts which you specifically are doing for others.


thanks, wish you too good luck....

may every one here get success in life


----------



## yousufkhan

Hi guys,

I have filed visa on 27th of April 2017 and no CO contact has been made yet. Do you guide me why is it so or there are general delays in CO contacts these days? I checked Immitracker and a guy filed his visa on 24th April hasn't been contacted yet. I am bit worried about the proceedings


----------



## andreyx108b

deepu1234 said:


> I could see a CO contact today (8th May 2017) for 'vijaychand' who lodged the application on 14th Apr 2017. That means that cases are being picked up these days though on a slower pace. Rays of light are there.. good luck for all expecting outcome. Lets wait and watch. :ranger:


CO contact do occur, however, no grants. I am not too positive about it - something they are busy with, but not grants.


----------



## laxswa

I was contacted by CO on 22 March 2017 for submitting my employment evidence although i submitted it beforehand..Nothing was mentioned in s56 specifically .It only said to send evidence of employment for the claim period.However,i resubmitted the same thing again on 27 March of the same month.Till now my application assesment is in progress.

Was my response ok??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohitkumar1401 said:


> Hello team,
> 
> Just wanted to know about the basic timeline for visa grant. Please find my application journey in my signature.
> I was requested employment documents and reference letters by the co and I provided that on 22march. No contact since then.
> 
> Any suggestions plz ??
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Normal timings. Takes 4-12 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

Thank you very much for these links, but I am unable to create an account because it asks for an US address and SSN (which I don't have because my my Visa was rejected originally)

I guess people who already got a US visa can check this out..



sharmison said:


> Mate, I just checked. The link and the webpage has been changed and you you need to create a login account to see your case histories.
> 
> I haven't checked this newer link, but I think its worth to try.
> 
> Here is the link --- USCIS Case history link
> 
> Here is the link just for the Status for Perticular receipt number -- USCIS Case Status
> 
> Hope this helps!!


----------



## Rohitkumar1401

andreyx108b said:


> Normal timings. Takes 4-12 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alrighty..  been 7 weeks so far that I responded back to the co. maybe I'll hear something in June.

Thanks mate. 

Rohit Kumar
Acs-14th Dec 2016
EOI- 14TH Dec 2016
Invited-15th Feb 2017
Visa filed-1st Mar 2017
CO contact-8th March
responded-22nd Mar 2017
employment verification-???
grant???


----------



## SAUD.MS.ANSARI

Dear Freinds,
Just one question popped in my Mind.

I have submitted the Reference letter to ACS with my job and responsibilities that letter was accepted and my ACS result was positive and while filing the invitation the reference letter that I have is 6 months old from my current company. Can I submit the same Reference letter that was given to the ACS or I have to get a new one from HR on the current date.

Hypothetically if my HR is not issuing the new letter. what should i do?

Thanks and Regards,
Saud Ansari


----------



## andreyx108b

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> Dear Freinds,
> Just one question popped in my Mind.
> 
> I have submitted the Reference letter to ACS with my job and responsibilities that letter was accepted and my ACS result was positive and while filing the invitation the reference letter that I have is 6 months old from my current company. Can I submit the same Reference letter that was given to the ACS or I have to get a new one from HR on the current date.
> 
> Hypothetically if my HR is not issuing the new letter. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Saud Ansari




You can submit old one. Your experience will be counted to the date your letter was issued. (You cant claim further than the date letter was issued).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> Dear Freinds,
> Just one question popped in my Mind.
> 
> I have submitted the Reference letter to ACS with my job and responsibilities that letter was accepted and my ACS result was positive and while filing the invitation the reference letter that I have is 6 months old from my current company. Can I submit the same Reference letter that was given to the ACS or I have to get a new one from HR on the current date.
> 
> Hypothetically if my HR is not issuing the new letter. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Saud Ansari


you better get a new one.


----------



## SanBil

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> Dear Freinds,
> Just one question popped in my Mind.
> 
> I have submitted the Reference letter to ACS with my job and responsibilities that letter was accepted and my ACS result was positive and while filing the invitation the reference letter that I have is 6 months old from my current company. Can I submit the same Reference letter that was given to the ACS or I have to get a new one from HR on the current date.
> 
> Hypothetically if my HR is not issuing the new letter. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Saud Ansari



For my prvious employer I submitted the same doc as it was send to ACS, for my current Reference I made it updated by the HR, my HR is very cooperative.


----------



## andreyx108b

khan4344 said:


> you better get a new one.




Not required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salary

Is there a WhatsApp group that I can join, preferably one for those who's lodged their visa in April. Please pm me an invite is there is, thanks!


----------



## ammarmp

Salary said:


> Is there a WhatsApp group that I can join, preferably one for those who's lodged their visa in April. Please pm me an invite is there is, thanks!



I would like to be part of that too!


----------



## varunjajoo

Zaddu said:


> Could some one please tell how to trace the details of US visa which was refused some years ago?
> 
> I mean details such as: visa type, refusal date and reason for the same.
> 
> I am really in need of this information, kindly requesting someone to please help me..


In my case, I had very very vague memories of my US Visa rejection. I don't even have the passport or the dates available. I just informed them in the Form 80 or 1221 (don't remember) that my US visa was rejected in 2000 ... reasons unknown.. They never asked any questions.. got my Aus visa within 10 days of applying.


----------



## sultan_azam

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> Dear Freinds,
> Just one question popped in my Mind.
> 
> I have submitted the Reference letter to ACS with my job and responsibilities that letter was accepted and my ACS result was positive and while filing the invitation the reference letter that I have is 6 months old from my current company. Can I submit the same Reference letter that was given to the ACS or I have to get a new one from HR on the current date.
> 
> Hypothetically if my HR is not issuing the new letter. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Saud Ansari


give the one you are having, that 6 months old letter will do


----------



## Zaddu

Thank you very much for sharing your experience Varun.. I was bit worried that I have to provide precise information about the rejection of my US visa because I thought they want to really know why..

Between, when did you get your visa grant, and was it for 189 or 190?



varunjajoo said:


> In my case, I had very very vague memories of my US Visa rejection. I don't even have the passport or the dates available. I just informed them in the Form 80 or 1221 (don't remember) that my US visa was rejected in 2000 ... reasons unknown.. They never asked any questions.. got my Aus visa within 10 days of applying.


----------



## laxswa

ammarmp said:


> I would like to be part of that too!


Lets start with my number <*SNIP*> please text me your numbers so that i can make a group in whats app..

*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

Is it necessary to renew the passport for my spouse to endorse my name on it to serve the evidence of genuine relationship?

By the way, my passport is endorsed with spouse name as well as my baby passport has both our (parent) names. Only my spouse passport is not having my name added to it.


----------



## nitinr2011

laxswa said:


> ammarmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to be part of that too!
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 hey please add me,<*SNIP*>Nitin here

*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## prassu1

laxswa said:


> Lets start with my number <*SNIP*> please text me your numbers so that i can make a group in whats app..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


<*SNIP*> Srinivas
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sultan_azam

i see infractions on the way


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> Is it necessary to renew the passport for my spouse to endorse my name on it to serve the evidence of genuine relationship?
> 
> By the way, my passport is endorsed with spouse name as well as my baby passport has both our (parent) names. Only my spouse passport is not having my name added to it.


spouse name on either of your passport is enough to prove genuine relationship


----------



## andreyx108b

Salary said:


> Is there a WhatsApp group that I can join, preferably one for those who's lodged their visa in April. Please pm me an invite is there is, thanks!




Pm me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Zaddu said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your experience Varun.. I was bit worried that I have to provide precise information about the rejection of my US visa because I thought they want to really know why..
> 
> 
> 
> Between, when did you get your visa grant, and was it for 189 or 190?




I have provided my for i-485 refusal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundarkudos

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Pretty long post and I am replying via mobile so please bear with me. Will reply to whatever I can quickly, will also let others reply.
> 
> Age isnt a prob, you will lose 5 points after June 2018. Until then you will have 30 points.
> 
> File EOI ASAP with current points, it will give you an earlier DOE ( Date of Effect). EOI is dynamic and points change dynamically as your circumstances chance, long answer short file it ASAP.
> 
> Try IELTS if you cant wait for PTE, else wait.
> 
> What job role are you applying for ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

Thanks for clarifying! Relieved to know that, my age points will not reduce 

I'm applying for 261312 - Developer Programmer. I will check out IELTS option also.

File EOI ASAP - Do you mean that I can lodge 2 applns, 1 appln each for myself and my wife in parallel (with dependent points added)?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## bucs0007

what happened all of a sudden,why the processing is stopped


----------



## sundarkudos

singh1982 said:


> One quick suggestion- I think u can book pte for any date by paying extra...Plz explore this
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Hi Singh1982,

Thanks for your reply. I went to Pearson centre and enquired about this. But, they said, it is not possible. 

Is it really possible to book for PTE by paying extra? Has anyone tried this before? 

Please guide me.

Thanks in Advance!
Sundar


----------



## jd-apr

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Singh1982,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I went to Pearson centre and enquired about this. But, they said, it is not possible.
> 
> Is it really possible to book for PTE by paying extra? Has anyone tried this before?
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> Sundar


I can confirm there was no such mention on PTE site until March this year. And it does not sound legit. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sundarkudos

pkk0574 said:


> If you have scheduled your next PTE for June end, you might as well target for 79+ as you have enough time to prepare. With that you will have enough points to get an invitation in any occupation code in the first round in July itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok pkk0574. I will try my level best. 

So, do you mean that, I can wait for 2 more months and lodge EOI?

Thanks in Advance!
Sundar


----------



## bucs0007

sultan_azam said:


> i see infractions on the way



what u mean


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. Can someone comment on my grant date. My timeline is as follows 
Job code: 233311
ITA: 21-dec-2016 
Visa applied: 1-jan-2017
Immi commencement email: 23-jan-17. 
Employment verification with last employer : 13-march-17 
Status: Received
Grant date????

I hope everything is fine in my case


----------



## sundarkudos

sultan_azam said:


> 1. age points wont decrease unless you turn 33
> 2. you can submit eoi(s) for yourself and spouse and see if you get any luck, meanwhile try luck with PTE,
> 3. if any of you are successful with PTE then update eoi to 70 points and you can get an invite soon after updation
> 
> good luck


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for your reply. Relieved to know that, my age points will not reduce 

So, do you mean that I can lodge 2 applns, 1 appln each for myself and my wife in parallel (with dependent points added)? Will the immigration system accept this way?

Thanks in Advance!
Sundar


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying! Relieved to know that, my age points will not reduce
> 
> I'm applying for 261312 - Developer Programmer. I will check out IELTS option also.
> 
> File EOI ASAP - Do you mean that I can lodge 2 applns, 1 appln each for myself and my wife in parallel (with dependent points added)?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


If ACS is complete and positive for both, then yes you can file EOI for both applicants considering each others partner points. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sundarkudos said:


> Ok pkk0574. I will try my level best.
> 
> So, do you mean that, I can wait for 2 more months and lodge EOI?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> Sundar


File your EOI now with current results.. take as many PTE attempts subsequently if you wish to...

You can always amend your EOI later if need be

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sundarkudos

jd-apr said:


> I can confirm there was no such mention on PTE site until March this year. And it does not sound legit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ok jd-apr. Then, I have no other option, other than to wait for 2 more months.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## kaju

bucs0007 said:


> what u mean


If people do not follow forum rules, (which they agree to do, when they become a forum member) normally a moderator will warn them first, unless the issue is considered particularly serious. Repeated instances earn infractions - 3 infractions generates a permanent ban from the forum.

If anyone needs to contact a moderator, use the "Report Post" function on the top right of each post - the exclamation mark inside the red triangle. A moderator will contact you.

Do not discuss moderation in your forum posts - see Rule 5: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.


----------



## sundarkudos

Rahul_UK183 said:


> If ACS is complete and positive for both, then yes you can file EOI for both applicants considering each others partner points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


WOW...That's good news for me. 

Thanks for your response, Rahul.


----------



## bucs0007

what happened why visa lodgments after april 15 are getting no response


----------



## sharmison

Ya, you are right, the link is useful if you have had a valid US visa in the past. 
If your visa was rejected and you never had any US visa, then you do not have SSN. but thats ok, not having SSN shouldn't stop you from creating login account.

If you would have seen, while creating the account providing SSN is not mandatory... so you can skip that. For US address, use any dummy address (go online, search for any US address, and enter it (sometime I have done like tht else where) and create your account.

I believe, even if you visa was rejected in the past, and you still have the receipt number, you can see the case history.

Cheers!!!



Zaddu said:


> Thank you very much for these links, but I am unable to create an account because it asks for an US address and SSN (which I don't have because my my Visa was rejected originally)
> 
> I guess people who already got a US visa can check this out..
> 
> 
> 
> sharmison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I just checked. The link and the webpage has been changed and you you need to create a login account to see your case histories.
> 
> I haven't checked this newer link, but I think its worth to try.
> 
> Here is the link --- USCIS Case history link
> 
> Here is the link just for the Status for Perticular receipt number -- USCIS Case Status
> 
> Hope this helps!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sundarkudos said:


> WOW...That's good news for me.
> 
> Thanks for your response, Rahul.


261312 - is your wife also applying for the same role ? 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sundarkudos

Rahul_UK183 said:


> File your EOI now with current results.. take as many PTE attempts subsequently if you wish to...
> 
> You can always amend your EOI later if need be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ok Rahul. Will gte back, if any further queries.


----------



## sundarkudos

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 261312 - is your wife also applying for the same role ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, both of us applying for 261312 - Developer Programmer.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sundarkudos said:


> Yes, both of us applying for 261312 - Developer Programmer.


261312 is a part of both 189 and 190.

Go ahead and submit your EOI and start working on your English score.

Good luck.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ansmirza

Immi commencement ??

What does the immi commencement email signify??

Does this mean CO has been assigned?


----------



## sundarkudos

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 261312 is a part of both 189 and 190.
> 
> Go ahead and submit your EOI and start working on your English score.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh, Thanks!


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Even 22 April applicant got CO contact!


----------



## amaljosegeorge

bucs0007 said:


> what happened why visa lodgments after april 15 are getting no response


Even 22 April applicant got CO contact...still moving...but no grants


----------



## Zaddu

As far as I've seen, there is a small trick to book PTE a bit earlier like you wanted.

Firstly, choose all the relevant test centers - check their availability at least 4-5 times a day - what happens is that suddenly some slots will show as available in the upcoming 1-2 weeks time - this is because some people may change their plans and re-schedule the test and this has worked out for me.





sundarkudos said:


> Ok jd-apr. Then, I have no other option, other than to wait for 2 more months.
> 
> Thanks for your response.


----------



## Zaddu

Correct, I did not give SSN, but think about a dummy address.

All I have is the receipt of the visa fees paid by my company, is that what you are referring as receipt number?

By the way, I couldn't thank you more for your help..



sharmison said:


> Ya, you are right, the link is useful if you have had a valid US visa in the past.
> If your visa was rejected and you never had any US visa, then you do not have SSN. but thats ok, not having SSN shouldn't stop you from creating login account.
> 
> If you would have seen, while creating the account providing SSN is not mandatory... so you can skip that. For US address, use any dummy address (go online, search for any US address, and enter it (sometime I have done like tht else where) and create your account.
> 
> I believe, even if you visa was rejected in the past, and you still have the receipt number, you can see the case history.
> 
> Cheers!!!


----------



## kalkas

shwetafu said:


> Hi Kalkas,
> 
> i applied for 189 civil engineer with 60 points on 26th april with all the documents expect medicals. Now medicals are also uploaded on 6th May 2017. No CO contacts as of today. looks like grant is very far!!!:bored::fingerscrossed:


 HI shwetafu,
As per the current scenario, CO is assigned within 10-15 days. However, Yeah! the grant takes some times. Anyway, That is my speculation, You can never predict true nature and time-frame of GSM and CO.
Hope for the best..


----------



## bucs0007

amaljosegeorge said:


> Even 22 April applicant got CO contact...still moving...but no grants



where you saw that


----------



## rkmehta06

amaljosegeorge said:


> I am also not claiming ponits for exp. Its highly unlikely for them to contact employers if points are not claimed!! Why would they do that if it is not having any impact on visa outcome?


I am not sure thats the reason I was asking. They might check just because we have shared the info. and they want to make sure on each and every thing we have shared.


----------



## libati

I have received a CO contact from Brisbane on Apr 21st to upload Form 815 (tested positive in TB, but chest X-rays were fine) for my kids. I uploaded that on the 24th and after that no CO contact. Does this contact asking only for the 815 form indicates that all other verification's are completed ?

Anyone has a clue ?


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Zaddu said:


> As far as I've seen, there is a small trick to book PTE a bit earlier like you wanted.
> 
> Firstly, choose all the relevant test centers - check their availability at least 4-5 times a day - what happens is that suddenly some slots will show as available in the upcoming 1-2 weeks time - this is because some people may change their plans and re-schedule the test and this has worked out for me.


When I wanted to do the test earlier, I contacted the test center asking them to open more tests earlier. They always said "let me check and I return to you soon".
They always could handle this situation and I did test earlier.

Why not contact test center asking this? Give a try!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## newtooaustralia

ansmirza said:


> Immi commencement ??
> 
> What does the immi commencement email signify??
> 
> Does this mean CO has been assigned?


Yes, it confirmed that dibp has started working on visa application and no doc was requested. Application status remained as RECEIVED


----------



## sultan_azam

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Relieved to know that, my age points will not reduce
> 
> So, do you mean that I can lodge 2 applns, 1 appln each for myself and my wife in parallel (with dependent points added)? Will the immigration system accept this way?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> Sundar


i guess you are talking about eoi, yes you can submit 2 eoi(s)


----------



## saravanaprabhu

hi vjsharma,

I have submitted ACS on 26 mar 2017, the current status is 4b[in progress]. 

kindly let me know when you reach 5th stage.

Regards,
Saravana





vjsharma25 said:


> My skill assessment is with ACS since 26th April. Till yesterday the status was "with Assessor" which is stage 4 but now today the status has been changed to "In Progress". Does that mean Assessor is done with the assessment? or they have put it on hold? just curious.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi Andrey, does this hold true for current employer too? My invite was somewhere around Nov 21 but the latest employer reference letter is till 5th Aug 2016 as was submitted during ACS assessment. Although I have uploaded latest payslips, do you feel this will not suffice?




andreyx108b said:


> SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Freinds,
> Just one question popped in my Mind.
> 
> I have submitted the Reference letter to ACS with my job and responsibilities that letter was accepted and my ACS result was positive and while filing the invitation the reference letter that I have is 6 months old from my current company. Can I submit the same Reference letter that was given to the ACS or I have to get a new one from HR on the current date.
> 
> Hypothetically if my HR is not issuing the new letter. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Saud Ansari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can submit old one. Your experience will be counted to the date your letter was issued. (You cant claim further than the date letter was issued).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## M.Abdellah

Really guys i am tired from fighting with immigration for almost 3 years. First with English and then with IELTS (4 Trials) and then with nomination for visa 190 (Failed) and then with nomination for visa 190 (Failed again) and then with nomination for visa 190 (Failed again). But the big fight is now waiting the grant of visa 189, I lodged my application on 13-01-2017, my job verification (Current Employment) done on 04-04-2017,
and till date my status is Received. Fighting boring is killing me. I hope to get the grant soon for all people who still fight boring including me.


----------



## raja79

hi guys

i have couple of questions

1- i applied through an agent so he created immi account on my behalf and uploaded all the documents , he also gave his own email for correspondence with DIBP . after joining this forum , i came to know about how can i copy my application into my own account and check all the progress myself.i want to ask that my application was last updated in oct 2016 if CO wants to contact he/she will send the email to my agent's email address. will i be able to check that correspondence email through my account or only my agent can have a look at it?

2-if i want to change correspondence email mentioned by my agent or get rid of agent altogether ,what is the correct course of action to follow

"91 days since employment verification" .no CO contact so far

any help will be appreciated


----------



## Jawaz

If I may ask, when did you lodge your visa?



newtooaustralia said:


> Yes, it confirmed that dibp has started working on visa application and no doc was requested. Application status remained as RECEIVED


----------



## andreyx108b

ansmirza said:


> Immi commencement ??
> 
> What does the immi commencement email signify??
> 
> Does this mean CO has been assigned?




Nothing really. Sone receive it while some not. Well at least they are looking at your case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAHB

libati said:


> I have received a CO contact from Brisbane on Apr 21st to upload Form 815 (tested positive in TB, but chest X-rays were fine) for my kids. I uploaded that on the 24th and after that no CO contact. Does this contact asking only for the 815 form indicates that all other verification's are completed ?
> 
> Anyone has a clue ?


Hi libati,
I was also asked to upload form 815(tb +ve kid) on 5 April by CO Adelaide..i replied same day...m still also waiting "Assessment in Progress"..may ask..where did u upload the form 815..mine i uploaded under Health evidence for the kid..i wanna make sure i did the correct thing???

post me on your progress also


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Sultan/Vikas/Andrey,

I am claiming work experience points .
For current employer service continuity, my rnr was signed on Aug 5 2016 by Senior manager(submitted in ACS) , I received invite around 21st Nov and visa applied on 11 Dec 2016. Post my CO contact on 6t jan , I did upload recent payslips till Jan 2017 on feb 2017. 

do you feel I went wrong here? should I get new rnr from my senior and then upload?
is it a practice to submit rnr covering invite date?

I hope not to confuse CO with too many revisions. It has already been a while since my co contact on 6th Jan.No verification call received till now, although I see many applicants received ahc call in 2 to 3 months from application date. I will complete 5 months on 11 May. Just to share my current employer is a reputed big 4.

Please share your views. Thanks a ton as always.



ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Andrey, does this hold true for current employer too? My invite was somewhere around Nov 21 but the latest employer reference letter is till 5th Aug 2016 as was submitted during ACS assessment. Although I have uploaded latest payslips, do you feel this will not suffice?


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> Sultan/Vikas/Andrey,
> 
> I am claiming work experience points .
> For current employer service continuity, my rnr was signed on Aug 5 2016 by Senior manager(submitted in ACS) , I received invite around 21st Nov and visa applied on 11 Dec 2016. Post my CO contact on 6t jan , I did upload recent payslips till Jan 2017 on feb 2017.
> 
> do you feel I went wrong here? should I get new rnr from my senior and then upload?
> is it a practice to submit rnr covering invite date?
> 
> I hope not to confuse CO with too many revisions. It has already been a while since my co contact on 6th Jan.No verification call received till now, although I see many applicants received ahc call in 2 to 3 months from application date. I will complete 5 months on 11 May. Just to share my current employer is a reputed big 4.
> 
> Please share your views. Thanks a ton as always.


I don't think there is anything wrong with uploading payslips. Quite the opposite it will help CO to confirm your employment. 

The waiting is most likely associated with some kind of background check rather than anything else. 

Good luck and wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## sundarkudos

sultan_azam said:


> i guess you are talking about eoi, yes you can submit 2 eoi(s)


Yes, Sultan. will get back, if I have any queries.


----------



## sundarkudos

Zaddu said:


> As far as I've seen, there is a small trick to book PTE a bit earlier like you wanted.
> 
> Firstly, choose all the relevant test centers - check their availability at least 4-5 times a day - what happens is that suddenly some slots will show as available in the upcoming 1-2 weeks time - this is because some people may change their plans and re-schedule the test and this has worked out for me.


Ok Zaddu. Will monitor PTE site from now on


----------



## libati

Hi 

I too uploaded under the Kid's Health section. I lodged the visa on 3rd Apr, got this CO contact on 24th and after that no response. I had seen some posts in some forums that few people got the grant the next day after they uploaded the 815 forms. But seems like there is some delay now.

May I know when did you lodge your visa and your occupation as well, mine is 261313





JAHB said:


> Hi libati,
> I was also asked to upload form 815(tb +ve kid) on 5 April by CO Adelaide..i replied same day...m still also waiting "Assessment in Progress"..may ask..where did u upload the form 815..mine i uploaded under Health evidence for the kid..i wanna make sure i did the correct thing???
> 
> post me on your progress also


----------



## sultan_azam

*Morning Sunshine*

*Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated *

My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program. 


During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days. 

the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills.* Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment
to develop ourselves. 

The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in

- read a book or whatever stuff we like
- develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
- learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
- painting, gaming
- take a break, enjoy a holiday
- volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
- work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
- or anything which gives you peace

We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.


Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.

Good morning and Have a Great Life

Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)
__________________


----------



## namitc

sultan_azam said:


> *Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated *
> 
> My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program.
> 
> 
> During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days.
> 
> the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills.* Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment
> to develop ourselves.
> 
> The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in
> 
> - read a book or whatever stuff we like
> - develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
> - learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
> - painting, gaming
> - take a break, enjoy a holiday
> - volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
> - work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
> - or anything which gives you peace
> 
> We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.
> 
> 
> Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.
> 
> Good morning and Have a Great Life
> 
> Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)
> __________________



Thanks Sultan! your post does somewhat guide me for what I should be doing now.


----------



## namitc

Friends,

In my visa application, I forgot to mention my Social Security Number (SSN issued by USA) in the "other identity documents" list. Then I thought that it shouldn't matter. But now I realized that the US PCC that I would be submitting (once i get it) would have my SSN and therefore I should have mentioned it in my application. 

Question 1: Should I now disclose my SSN?
Question 2: In "Update Us" when I click on "Notification of Incorrect answer", nothing opens/happens, how do I deal with that?
Question 3: I found out that Form 1023 is also for notification of incorrect answers. Should I fill that out, scan and then upload?
Question 4: In the form, it asks for the reason why my answer was incorrect. Should I mention that I forgot?

Any help would be highly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## namitc

Friends,

In my visa application, I forgot to mention my Social Security Number (SSN issued by USA) in the "other identity documents" list. Then I thought that it shouldn't matter. But now I realized that the US PCC that I would be submitting (once i get it) would have my SSN and therefore I should have mentioned it in my application. 

Question 1: Should I now disclose my SSN?
Question 2: In "Update Us" when I click on "Notification of Incorrect answer", nothing opens/happens, how do I deal with that?
Question 3: I found out that Form 1023 is also for notification of incorrect answers. Should I fill that out, scan and then upload?
Question 4: In the form, it asks for the reason why my answer was incorrect. Should I mention that I forgot?

Any help would be highly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## neeans

Hi All

Code:2631
EOI Submitted: 20 Jan, 2017
EOI received: 14 March,17
PCC, Medicals done
Marriage certificate pending... which was already applied on 18th march...
Few days left to pay the fees. Guys Is it good to pay fees, if all my docs(Marriage certificate) are not handy...?
Please suggest...


----------



## sultan_azam

neeans said:


> Hi All
> 
> Code:2631
> EOI Submitted: 20 Jan, 2017
> EOI received: 14 March,17
> PCC, Medicals done
> Marriage certificate pending... which was already applied on 18th march...
> Few days left to pay the fees. Guys Is it good to pay fees, if all my docs(Marriage certificate) are not handy...?
> Please suggest...


your visa invitation will expire within 60 days from the day you received it, i think it will expire on 13th May in your case

it will be better to apply visa asap and provide the documents available with you, by the time case officer is allocated you will have the marriage certificate in your hand


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Friends,
> 
> In my visa application, I forgot to mention my Social Security Number (SSN issued by USA) in the "other identity documents" list. Then I thought that it shouldn't matter. But now I realized that the US PCC that I would be submitting (once i get it) would have my SSN and therefore I should have mentioned it in my application.
> 
> Question 1: Should I now disclose my SSN?
> Question 2: In "Update Us" when I click on "Notification of Incorrect answer", nothing opens/happens, how do I deal with that?
> Question 3: I found out that Form 1023 is also for notification of incorrect answers. Should I fill that out, scan and then upload?
> Question 4: In the form, it asks for the reason why my answer was incorrect. Should I mention that I forgot?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated!
> Thanks.


i think you should update them regarding SSN via 1023 and mention reason as "not able to retrieve the SSN at time of visa application"


----------



## Kvaidya

Hi Guys, just want to know if 189 sub-class visa holder is eligible to work in New Zealand?


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

raja79 said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have couple of questions
> 
> 1- i applied through an agent so he created immi account on my behalf and uploaded all the documents , he also gave his own email for correspondence with DIBP . after joining this forum , i came to know about how can i copy my application into my own account and check all the progress myself.i want to ask that my application was last updated in oct 2016 if CO wants to contact he/she will send the email to my agent's email address. will i be able to check that correspondence email through my account or only my agent can have a look at it?
> 
> 2-if i want to change correspondence email mentioned by my agent or get rid of agent altogether ,what is the correct course of action to follow
> 
> "91 days since employment verification" .no CO contact so far
> 
> any help will be appreciated



1. through your mirror immiaccount, you can check if case officer have sent any communication,they are available in the correspondence section

2. if you want to get rid of agent - use form 956A https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/956a.pdf 

if you want to change email id - i think there is an option to do that through immiaccount

but i will suggest not to change agent or do anything like that at this moment

3. good luck for visa, may you get it soon


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Sultan/Vikas/Andrey,
> 
> I am claiming work experience points .
> For current employer service continuity, my rnr was signed on Aug 5 2016 by Senior manager(submitted in ACS) , I received invite around 21st Nov and visa applied on 11 Dec 2016. Post my CO contact on 6t jan , I did upload recent payslips till Jan 2017 on feb 2017.
> 
> do you feel I went wrong here? should I get new rnr from my senior and then upload?
> is it a practice to submit rnr covering invite date?
> 
> I hope not to confuse CO with too many revisions. It has already been a while since my co contact on 6th Jan.No verification call received till now, although I see many applicants received ahc call in 2 to 3 months from application date. I will complete 5 months on 11 May. Just to share my current employer is a reputed big 4.
> 
> Please share your views. Thanks a ton as always.


it is not mandatory to submit new rnr letter issued around invite date

payslips till invite date would have been fine, you have uploaded more than that, nothing to worry

dont submit any new rnr, they may be verifying what you have given them, providing new documents may lead to verification of newly provided documents, so just hold on


----------



## namitc

Friends,

I just noticed that national identities that I uploaded were only the front sides. Should I again upload these documents with both sides scanned? Should I be filling a correction form also or should I just upload new documents?

Thanks.


----------



## JAHB

libati said:


> Hi
> 
> I too uploaded under the Kid's Health section. I lodged the visa on 3rd Apr, got this CO contact on 24th and after that no response. I had seen some posts in some forums that few people got the grant the next day after they uploaded the 815 forms. But seems like there is some delay now.
> 
> May I know when did you lodge your visa and your occupation as well, mine is 261313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAHB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi libati,
> I was also asked to upload form 815(tb +ve kid) on 5 April by CO Adelaide..i replied same day...m still also waiting "Assessment in Progress"..may ask..where did u upload the form 815..mine i uploaded under Health evidence for the kid..i wanna make sure i did the correct thing???
> 
> post me on your progress also
Click to expand...

Occupation ...234611
Visa lodge...23 march 2017
Co contact. ...5 April (form 815)
Status. ...assessment in progress


----------



## Rvarghese

Hi, reg: employment evidence, is it sufficient to provide evidence only for those employment that we are claiming points /relevant ? Please confirm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d

I have submitted EOI for NSW on 28th of April with 65+5 points.
Any idea when can I expect an invite for 261312?


----------



## farjaf

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Guys, just want to know if 189 sub-class visa holder is eligible to work in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yes it is


----------



## rvd

Rvarghese said:


> Hi, reg: employment evidence, is it sufficient to provide evidence only for those employment that we are claiming points /relevant ? Please confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Employment evidence for claimed points is sufficient unless CO specifically asks for it.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Guys, just want to know if 189 sub-class visa holder is eligible to work in New Zealand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Some say yes. Many say yes. I cant provide evidence though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

The receipt number is a 13 character alpha-numeric number. It should be their on the receipt.

Below is USCIS' explanation on Receipt number

---
_*The receipt number consists of three letters-for example, EAC, WAC, LIN, SRC, NBC, MSC or IOE-and 10 numbers. You can find it on notices of action USCIS has sent you.*_
----



Zaddu said:


> Correct, I did not give SSN, but think about a dummy address.
> 
> All I have is the receipt of the visa fees paid by my company, is that what you are referring as receipt number?
> 
> By the way, I couldn't thank you more for your help..
> 
> 
> 
> sharmison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, you are right, the link is useful if you have had a valid US visa in the past.
> If your visa was rejected and you never had any US visa, then you do not have SSN. but thats ok, not having SSN shouldn't stop you from creating login account.
> 
> If you would have seen, while creating the account providing SSN is not mandatory... so you can skip that. For US address, use any dummy address (go online, search for any US address, and enter it (sometime I have done like tht else where) and create your account.
> 
> I believe, even if you visa was rejected in the past, and you still have the receipt number, you can see the case history.
> 
> Cheers!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sharmison

Mate, 

SSN card is not the only identification document for US, so as per me entering a ID document for US (if you lived there in past, shouldn't be mandatory).

As per me what you can do is, attach a scanned copy of your SSN card somewhere in the attachment or while you are uploading the US PCC, then add another page to it having scanned copy of the SSN (this way the CO will have your SSN card right next to the US PCC, less trouble for him to find and verify that its your SSN number)

Thats my thought bro.




namitc said:


> Friends,
> 
> In my visa application, I forgot to mention my Social Security Number (SSN issued by USA) in the "other identity documents" list. Then I thought that it shouldn't matter. But now I realized that the US PCC that I would be submitting (once i get it) would have my SSN and therefore I should have mentioned it in my application.
> 
> Question 1: Should I now disclose my SSN?
> Question 2: In "Update Us" when I click on "Notification of Incorrect answer", nothing opens/happens, how do I deal with that?
> Question 3: I found out that Form 1023 is also for notification of incorrect answers. Should I fill that out, scan and then upload?
> Question 4: In the form, it asks for the reason why my answer was incorrect. Should I mention that I forgot?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated!
> Thanks.


----------



## ammarmp

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Guys, just want to know if 189 sub-class visa holder is eligible to work in New Zealand?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Its an extract from 
https://www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/why-choose-nz/compare-new-zealand/australia

_Visa options for you and your family
If you are a citizen or permanent resident of Australia you don't need a visa to live and work in New Zealand._


----------



## andreyx108b

sharmison said:


> Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> SSN card is not the only identification document for US, so as per me entering a ID document for US (if you lived there in past, shouldn't be mandatory).
> 
> 
> 
> As per me what you can do is, attach a scanned copy of your SSN card somewhere in the attachment or while you are uploading the US PCC, then add another page to it having scanned copy of the SSN (this way the CO will have your SSN card right next to the US PCC, less trouble for him to find and verify that its your SSN number)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my thought bro.




I have never uploaded ssn card, what for? Its not really a national id


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

*Passport renewal*

Hi All,

I lodged my visa on 16th March 7 my application is still in process(employment verification is under process) .My passport is going to expire in September 2017 & i wanna get it renewed as i may need to travel in June end & it requires passport to be at-least 6 months valid.
my questions are 
1 Will it effect my case processing time?
2 when to update DIBP about this info as renewal takes one month.Before applying for renewal or after applying for renewal?
3 how to update DIBP about this info. ? 

Thanks in advance for the help & Good day ahead.

Regards

ANZSCO- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
ITA Received- 01Feb-2017
Visa Lodge 16Mar-2017 ( Uploaded all Doc. Incl. Medicals & PCC)
1st CO contact- 27Mar-2017
Requested Doc. Provided - 02Apr-2017
Employment Verification: ??


----------



## rvd

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 16th March 7 my application is still in process(employment verification is under process) .My passport is going to expire in September 2017 & i wanna get it renewed as i may need to travel in June end & it requires passport to be at-least 6 months valid.
> my questions are
> 1 Will it effect my case processing time?
> 2 when to update DIBP about this info as renewal takes one month.Before applying for renewal or after applying for renewal?
> 3 how to update DIBP about this info. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help & Good day ahead.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ANZSCO- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> ITA Received- 01Feb-2017
> Visa Lodge 16Mar-2017 ( Uploaded all Doc. Incl. Medicals & PCC)
> 1st CO contact- 27Mar-2017
> Requested Doc. Provided - 02Apr-2017
> Employment Verification: ??


1. Not sure -- Most probably it does not have any impact
2. I hope after getting the new passport
3. Use your immi account - on the update us page we can see options to do

Let's wait for the experts suggestion.


----------



## SanBil

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 16th March 7 my application is still in process(employment verification is under process) .My passport is going to expire in September 2017 & i wanna get it renewed as i may need to travel in June end & it requires passport to be at-least 6 months valid.
> my questions are
> 1 Will it effect my case processing time?
> 2 when to update DIBP about this info as renewal takes one month.Before applying for renewal or after applying for renewal?
> 3 how to update DIBP about this info. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help & Good day ahead.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ANZSCO- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> ITA Received- 01Feb-2017
> Visa Lodge 16Mar-2017 ( Uploaded all Doc. Incl. Medicals & PCC)
> 1st CO contact- 27Mar-2017
> Requested Doc. Provided - 02Apr-2017
> Employment Verification: ??



I renewed my son's passport a month after lodging the application, and uploaded after getting it done on immiaccount. Wont harm your process


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Friends,
> 
> I just noticed that national identities that I uploaded were only the front sides. Should I again upload these documents with both sides scanned? Should I be filling a correction form also or should I just upload new documents?
> 
> Thanks.


let it be as such


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 16th March 7 my application is still in process(employment verification is under process) .My passport is going to expire in September 2017 & i wanna get it renewed as i may need to travel in June end & it requires passport to be at-least 6 months valid.
> my questions are
> 1 Will it effect my case processing time?
> 2 when to update DIBP about this info as renewal takes one month.Before applying for renewal or after applying for renewal?
> 3 how to update DIBP about this info. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help & Good day ahead.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ANZSCO- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> ITA Received- 01Feb-2017
> Visa Lodge 16Mar-2017 ( Uploaded all Doc. Incl. Medicals & PCC)
> 1st CO contact- 27Mar-2017
> Requested Doc. Provided - 02Apr-2017
> Employment Verification: ??



1. renew passport and update DIBP, it wont affect processing time
2. after you have the new passport in hand, you may need to provide them scanned copy
3. there is an option inside immiaccount - UPDATE US, use that for updating DIBP with new passport detail


----------



## khan4344

It looks like DIBP staff is on holidays since 22nd of April. 
Lets see when they return...lol


----------



## sultan_azam

Rvarghese said:


> Hi, reg: employment evidence, is it sufficient to provide evidence only for those employment that we are claiming points /relevant ? Please confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## Vemulurin

Hi All,

I have lodged my 189 VISA on 6th April. CO contacted me for additional docs on 18th.
I have submitted all including medicals on 2nd May.
The current status of application is "Assessment in Progress".

Any ideas on how long does it take for grant? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

sultan_azam said:


> 1. renew passport and update DIBP, it wont affect processing time
> 2. after you have the new passport in hand, you may need to provide them scanned copy
> 3. there is an option inside immiaccount - UPDATE US, use that for updating DIBP with new passport detail


Thanks


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

rvd said:


> 1. Not sure -- Most probably it does not have any impact
> 2. I hope after getting the new passport
> 3. Use your immi account - on the update us page we can see options to do
> 
> Let's wait for the experts suggestion.


Thanks Bro.


----------



## kaushik_91

Any grants today???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

kaushik_91 said:


> Any grants today???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not seen any so far...


----------



## khan4344

Anybody created a whatsapp group for this thread. please PM me the link..


----------



## namitc

Thank you for the solution Sharmison.

I see that you and I have a similar profile. I see from your signature, a case officer contacted you first for bank statements, then spouse PCC and then for evidence of employment. 

Do you know if you already had your employment verification done? I think I uploaded all the docs but bank statement is probably the only thing left. I already uploaded each and every months's payslip (stamped and signed by employer), all years's ITR V forms, all appraisal letters, relieving letters and experience letters. Do you think bank statement would still be necessary? If yes, I think my bank can give me statement for last 2 years only (against 7 years of statement that I may be needing).

Let me know your views on this please. Others are also requested to comment.

Thanks.




sharmison said:


> Mate,
> 
> SSN card is not the only identification document for US, so as per me entering a ID document for US (if you lived there in past, shouldn't be mandatory).
> 
> As per me what you can do is, attach a scanned copy of your SSN card somewhere in the attachment or while you are uploading the US PCC, then add another page to it having scanned copy of the SSN (this way the CO will have your SSN card right next to the US PCC, less trouble for him to find and verify that its your SSN number)
> 
> Thats my thought bro.


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> Sultan/Vikas/Andrey,
> 
> I am claiming work experience points .
> For current employer service continuity, my rnr was signed on Aug 5 2016 by Senior manager(submitted in ACS) , I received invite around 21st Nov and visa applied on 11 Dec 2016. Post my CO contact on 6t jan , I did upload recent payslips till Jan 2017 on feb 2017.
> 
> do you feel I went wrong here? should I get new rnr from my senior and then upload?
> is it a practice to submit rnr covering invite date?
> 
> I hope not to confuse CO with too many revisions. It has already been a while since my co contact on 6th Jan.No verification call received till now, although I see many applicants received ahc call in 2 to 3 months from application date. I will complete 5 months on 11 May. Just to share my current employer is a reputed big 4.
> 
> Please share your views. Thanks a ton as always.


The document that you used for ACS should work fine. Do not submit any additional documents if not asked for


----------



## prantika

can anyone please help me with singapore pcc process from usa


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi,

Today I received for skill verification. What is the process after this? How much time will it take to process the application?


----------



## rvd

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I received for skill verification. What is the process after this? How much time will it take to process the application?


"Today I received for skill verification." -- Please explain bit more


----------



## info2madhu

Hi all,
I haven't started with any process yet including PTE.
Invites for code 2613** is over for current year. So should I wait till Jul-Aug2017 for submitting my EOI? I intend to use a MARA agent and wanted to wait for 2017-2018 quota announcement and invitation pattern before I pay the agent fees(agent is suggesting to apply right now)

age-25,PTE expected-10,workexp-15,education-15 = 65 points


----------



## ammarmp

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I received for skill verification. What is the process after this? How much time will it take to process the application?



I am pretty sure you mean'recieved a call for Experience verification' 

No fixed timeline for what happens afterwards.. :rapture:


----------



## NB

info2madhu said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't started with any process yet including PTE.
> Invites for code 2613** is over for current year. So should I wait till Jul-Aug2017 for submitting my EOI? I intend to use a MARA agent and wanted to wait for 2017-2018 quota announcement and invitation pattern before I pay the agent fees(agent is suggesting to apply right now)
> 
> age-25,PTE expected-10,workexp-15,education-15 = 65 points


Don't take anything for granted

Complete your Pte A test and skilled assessment immediately 
ACS assessment is taking nearly 1 month after you apply
So you know where you actually stand
You can apply after 1 st July after seeing the invitation pattern if you so desire

Cheers


----------



## kapeelsahani

*189 visa llodge*



mrIgor said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2017.


hello every one 
i am here to get help from you people i have done electronic engineering from pakistan and i want to apply for 189 visa and want to know that electronic engineering is in sol list for 2017-18 and what is the process for degree assessment ..
i spoke to one consultant but he is charging like almost $3000 fees for the cas.


----------



## yousufkhan

info2madhu said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't started with any process yet including PTE.
> Invites for code 2613** is over for current year. So should I wait till Jul-Aug2017 for submitting my EOI? I intend to use a MARA agent and wanted to wait for 2017-2018 quota announcement and invitation pattern before I pay the agent fees(agent is suggesting to apply right now)
> 
> age-25,PTE expected-10,workexp-15,education-15 = 65 points


-

If you are done with assessment then immediately file EOI to have early Date of Effect(DOE) otherwise you will have to wait unnecessarily for receiving EOI invitation in next fiscal year.


----------



## newtooaustralia

kapeelsahani said:


> mrIgor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> hello every one
> i am here to get help from you people i have done electronic engineering from pakistan and i want to apply for 189 visa and want to know that electronic engineering is in sol list for 2017-18 and what is the process for degree assessment ..
> i spoke to one consultant but he is charging like almost $3000 fees for the cas.
Click to expand...

U have to first take ielts test n get minimum 6 in each. Then apply for migration skills assessment thru engineers australia. visit engineers australia website n check MSA booklet to see the requirements in detail. U can pm ur whatsapp num. I can guide u in detail.


----------



## newtooaustralia

newtooaustralia said:


> kapeelsahani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrIgor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> hello every one
> i am here to get help from you people i have done electronic engineering from pakistan and i want to apply for 189 visa and want to know that electronic engineering is in sol list for 2017-18 and what is the process for degree assessment ..
> i spoke to one consultant but he is charging like almost $3000 fees for the cas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U have to first take ielts test n get minimum 6 in each. Then apply for migration skills assessment thru engineers australia. visit engineers australia website n check MSA booklet to see the requirements in detail. U can pm ur whatsapp num. I can guide u in detail.
Click to expand...

Sorry i missed one point. Electronics engineers is under flagged list. I.e. it may be removed from 2018 sol


----------



## kubaza

Hi friends. 

After receiving invitation for 189, is it possible to apply for both 189 and tourist visa? Because I want to make a visit while I am waiting the grant? 
I remember the immigration had some rules like "dont be in OZ while waiting ... visa" ... 

Thanks


----------



## sharmison

I don't think that an employment verification done as for my current job, I gave SD (with R&R) signed by a senior colleague/lead. I think might be because of this, they asked for more evidence of the current employment.

Bank Statements are not mandatory and I have seen that majority of the people don't upload it. so its not in the "must have" list, but if you could get it without much trouble, then no harm, give them.

Good Luck !!!



namitc said:


> Thank you for the solution Sharmison.
> 
> I see that you and I have a similar profile. I see from your signature, a case officer contacted you first for bank statements, then spouse PCC and then for evidence of employment.
> 
> Do you know if you already had your employment verification done? I think I uploaded all the docs but bank statement is probably the only thing left. I already uploaded each and every months's payslip (stamped and signed by employer), all years's ITR V forms, all appraisal letters, relieving letters and experience letters. Do you think bank statement would still be necessary? If yes, I think my bank can give me statement for last 2 years only (against 7 years of statement that I may be needing).
> 
> Let me know your views on this please. Others are also requested to comment.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> sharmison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate,
> 
> SSN card is not the only identification document for US, so as per me entering a ID document for US (if you lived there in past, shouldn't be mandatory).
> 
> As per me what you can do is, attach a scanned copy of your SSN card somewhere in the attachment or while you are uploading the US PCC, then add another page to it having scanned copy of the SSN (this way the CO will have your SSN card right next to the US PCC, less trouble for him to find and verify that its your SSN number)
> 
> Thats my thought bro.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ismail_Aus

It has been 3 months now after submitting the PCC and medicals. Still it says "Assessment in Progress" and nothing happens. Could there be a reason for this delay. It has been a long waiting period. Anything else should be done or followed up. if Yes How?


----------



## sultan_azam

info2madhu said:


> Hi all,
> I haven't started with any process yet including PTE.
> Invites for code 2613** is over for current year. So should I wait till Jul-Aug2017 for submitting my EOI? I intend to use a MARA agent and wanted to wait for 2017-2018 quota announcement and invitation pattern before I pay the agent fees(agent is suggesting to apply right now)
> 
> age-25,PTE expected-10,workexp-15,education-15 = 65 points


i think you should start with PTE


----------



## sharmison

prantika said:


> can anyone please help me with singapore pcc process from usa


My dear friend, to get your Singapore PCC (from outside Singapore), you will need to get your fingerprints done from the local law enforcement department and then send it over to Singapore Police (CID Division). 

Once your PCC is ready, they will mail it to you.

Find more information at here 

Singapore Police CoC

CoC FAQ

If residing overseas

-----------
This is what they have written on their webpage:

*I am residing overseas; do I need to come to Singapore to apply for COC?*


Applicants residing overseas can apply and pay for COC via the eCOC webpage. Upon successful submission of the application, the Acknowledgment Slip must then be printed out and mailed to COC office, along with the applicant’s hardcopy fingerprint impressions taken by an authorised institution at the country of residence.

Below is a walk-through of the process:

Applicants Residing Overseas

Step 1: Apply for COC at the SPF eServices webpage

Step 2: Complete the online forms & make payment via Credit/Debit Card or I-Banking

Step 3: Print the Acknowledgement Slip

Step 4: Take fingerprint impressions at an authorised institution

Step 5: Mail the Acknowledgement Slip and hardcopy fingerprint impression to COC office
Step 6: COC office will mail the COC upon receipt of the Acknowledgement Slip and hardcopy fingerprint impression


----------



## vivek_ntm

http://www.border.gov.au/Reportsand...et/visa-price-increase-fact-sheet-2017-18.pdf

New visa fees effective July2017. So the visa fees for SC189 is slightly increased. Good news is it clears the doubt for people who were worried GSM Visas may end like 457.


----------



## JAHB

Ismail_Aus said:


> It has been 3 months now after submitting the PCC and medicals. Still it says "Assessment in Progress" and nothing happens. Could there be a reason for this delay. It has been a long waiting period. Anything else should be done or followed up. if Yes How?



Looks like the delay is affecting all visas types...I read in news tourist /visitors visas are experiencing issuing delays also. ....pple are busy cancelling booked airline tickets...??


----------



## bakbak

Australia presented its budget today, here is link to major announcements in budget related to DIBP. Minister - 2017 Budget – Immigration and Border Protection

They mentioned "Australia’s permanent migration programme for 2017-18 will remain at a ceiling of 190,000 places."

So there is a ceiling on PR issued every year and good news is they haven't decreased number of PRs to be issued next year( after 1 July onwards).


----------



## Zaddu

Can you please share a link showing the details of currently flagged occupations/or occupations which may be removed in the future or something..

is 261313 flagged for any reason?



newtooaustralia said:


> Sorry i missed one point. Electronics engineers is under flagged list. I.e. it may be removed from 2018 sol


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> http://www.border.gov.au/Reportsand...et/visa-price-increase-fact-sheet-2017-18.pdf
> 
> New visa fees effective July2017. So the visa fees for SC189 is slightly increased. Good news is it clears the doubt for people who were worried GSM Visas may end like 457.


Good find !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Good find !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


minor increase.


----------



## namitc

Guys,

I noticed today that I uploaded only the front sides of the following documents:
Driving Licence, my Aadhaar Card, Spouse Aadhaar Card, My 10th Marksheets (as age proof) and spouse 10th Marksheets (as age proof)

Should I upload these documents again with both sides scanned? There is no option to delete what I already scanned.

Please help, what should I do? I really dont want this to be the reason for delays.

Thanks.


----------



## namitc

sultan_azam said:


> let it be as such


Oops... sorry sultan. I missed reading your reply. I wouldnt have posted the similar query again.

Thanks for the reply though.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

bakbak said:


> Australia presented its budget today, here is link to major announcements in budget related to DIBP. Minister - 2017 Budget â€“ Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> They mentioned "Australia’s permanent migration programme for 2017-18 will remain at a ceiling of 190,000 places."
> 
> So there is a ceiling on PR issued every year and good news is they haven't decreased number of PRs to be issued next year( after 1 July onwards).


Good find, thanks :yo::yo::yo:

But one question still remains to answered is that, has the DIBP already met this ceiling of 190,000 places for financial year 2016/2017?

do they provide this information somewhere on DIBP website? :lever::lever::lever::lever:


----------



## singh1982

bakbak said:


> Australia presented its budget today, here is link to major announcements in budget related to DIBP. Minister - 2017 Budget â€“ Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> They mentioned "Australia’s permanent migration programme for 2017-18 will remain at a ceiling of 190,000 places."
> 
> So there is a ceiling on PR issued every year and good news is they haven't decreased number of PRs to be issued next year( after 1 July onwards).


You don't know how relieved I am to hear this...I will sleep better now. Kudos to Turnbull and Austraaalia...      

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza

kubaza said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> After receiving invitation for 189, is it possible to apply for both 189 and tourist visa? Because I want to make a visit while I am waiting the grant?
> I remember the immigration had some rules like "dont be in OZ while waiting ... visa" ...
> 
> Thanks


Any ideas?


----------



## namitc

This is another thing said in the budget:

Businesses with a turnover of more than $10m will have to pay $5,000 upfront for each foreign employee on a permanent work visa and $1,800 for each employee on a temporary skill shortage visa, which replaces the 457 visa. Businesses with a turnover of less than $10m will pay $3,000 for employees on permanent work visas and $1,200 for employees on temporary skill shortage visas.

Does anyone know how much these figures were before the budget?

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Thank you friends! Your opinion matters a lot.

I was in two minds to get and upload new RnR or not. I think it's better to take action as the situation arrives now rather than anticipate. All we can do is just wait for the feedback.



andreyx108b said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with uploading payslips. Quite the opposite it will help CO to confirm your employment.
> 
> The waiting is most likely associated with some kind of background check rather than anything else.
> 
> Good luck and wish you a speedy grant.





sultan_azam said:


> it is not mandatory to submit new rnr letter issued around invite date
> 
> payslips till invite date would have been fine, you have uploaded more than that, nothing to worry
> 
> dont submit any new rnr, they may be verifying what you have given them, providing new documents may lead to verification of newly provided documents, so just hold on





vikaschandra said:


> The document that you used for ACS should work fine. Do not submit any additional documents if not asked for


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Good find, thanks :yo::yo::yo:
> 
> But one question still remains to answered is that, has the DIBP already met this ceiling of 190,000 places for financial year 2016/2017?
> 
> do they provide this information somewhere on DIBP website? :lever::lever::lever::lever:


i think they havent touched the ceiling yet, but it is very close now

just my assumption


----------



## applicant189

any idea if there are grants issued today.


----------



## rvd

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> From whete yoi got to know about this ceiling 190000..just curious...


In the same link the information is available. Copy and pasted below:

Minister - 2017 Budget – Immigration and Border Protection

This is same number for previous years also.


----------



## bakbak

Just click on the link provided in original post and read it through, you will find about 190000 ceiling.



Navdeep7838977555 said:


> From whete yoi got to know about this ceiling 190000..just curious...


----------



## hasansins

Today I received CO contact requesting Russia PCC from me but I stayed for only 4.5 months over the last 10 years in there. Why do they ask for it? Can experts give their opinion please?


----------



## rvd

hasansins said:


> Today I received CO contact requesting Russia PCC from me but I stayed for only 4.5 months over the last 10 years in there. Why do they ask for it? Can experts give their opinion please?


I am not sure why CO asked for Russia PCC for 4.5 months stay, may because of the country ratings.

Your post gives some relief that DIBP's not completely stopped the processing of PR visas.


----------



## suab

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

I am getting worried of DIBP's delay in issuing grants...

Not even a single grant as per the record of ImmiTracker and this forum this week.


----------



## ankitgoel10

@sultan_azam
I thank you for writing what I believe myself and I have been thinking since 2 weeks or so. My agent had pressed IP on 25-Mar-2017 and I have been getting a little impatient after 25-Apr-2017. But that impatience also goes off for a holiday for 2 days whenever I am busy with new projects (professional or personal).

Throughout 2016, when I had targets for IELTS, Skills Assessment & Document Collection for both Skills & Final App, I never stopped taking holidays with my family. And a holiday/travel (alone or with friends or with family), I believe, in all these 3 varieties is extremely important for personality and spiritual development of a human being. In my opinion, we are not complete human beings (or even animals) if we do not travel.

I live in India and, these days, I feel that as closer as I am getting to moving out of this beautiful country, I am getting to realize how little I have traveled across. Although I have traveled across complete Jammu-Kashmir-Ladakh, Himachal, Punjab, Haryana, Rajasthan, Goa, Maharashtra, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu, Uttar Pradesh; still I feel that there is so much in Telangana, Andhra, Kerala, Odisha, Sikkim and the 7 north-Eastern states that I might not be able to see after migrating (even those beautiful beaches in Maharashtra, Karnataka & Andhra which were never developed or advertised earlier).

My affection is specially increasing for the North-Eastern states and this is all happening because all the state Governments are now advertising their own tourist places.

Although I have limited time and budget (considering that I am saving for my family's future life in Australia), still I am trying to find a balance and planning to travel with my family at least twice before I migrate.



sultan_azam said:


> *Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated *
> 
> My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program.
> 
> 
> During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days.
> 
> the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills.* Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment
> to develop ourselves.
> 
> The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in
> 
> - read a book or whatever stuff we like
> - develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
> - learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
> - painting, gaming
> - take a break, enjoy a holiday
> - volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
> - work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
> - or anything which gives you peace
> 
> We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.
> 
> 
> Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.
> 
> Good morning and Have a Great Life
> 
> Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)
> __________________


----------



## amaljosegeorge

hasansins said:


> Today I received CO contact requesting Russia PCC from me but I stayed for only 4.5 months over the last 10 years in there. Why do they ask for it? Can experts give their opinion please?


When did you lodge your visa? Kindly check info given on Form 80 and Visa application contradict!


----------



## yousufkhan

hasansins said:


> Today I received CO contact requesting Russia PCC from me but I stayed for only 4.5 months over the last 10 years in there. Why do they ask for it? Can experts give their opinion please?


-

Hi, there are cases when CO asked for PCC even for 2 months stay when the country of stay is in high-risk profile such as Syria, Iraq, Pakistan, India, Russia etc.


----------



## sultan_azam

ankitgoel10 said:


> @sultan_azam
> I thank you for writing what I believe myself and I have been thinking since 2 weeks or so. My agent had pressed IP on 25-Mar-2017 and I have been getting a little impatient after 25-Apr-2017. But that impatience also goes off for a holiday for 2 days whenever I am busy with new projects (professional or personal).
> 
> Throughout 2016, when I had targets for IELTS, Skills Assessment & Document Collection for both Skills & Final App, I never stopped taking holidays with my family. And a holiday/travel (alone or with friends or with family), I believe, in all these 3 varieties is extremely important for personality and spiritual development of a human being. In my opinion, we are not complete human beings (or even animals) if we do not travel.
> 
> I live in India and, these days, I feel that as closer as I am getting to moving out of this beautiful country, I am getting to realize how little I have traveled across. Although I have traveled across complete Jammu-Kashmir-Ladakh, Himachal, Punjab, Haryana, Rajasthan, Goa, Maharashtra, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu, Uttar Pradesh; still I feel that there is so much in Telangana, Andhra, Kerala, Odisha, Sikkim and the 7 north-Eastern states that I might not be able to see after migrating (even those beautiful beaches in Maharashtra, Karnataka & Andhra which were never developed or advertised earlier).
> 
> My affection is specially increasing for the North-Eastern states and this is all happening because all the state Governments are now advertising their own tourist places.
> 
> Although I have limited time and budget (considering that I am saving for my family's future life in Australia), still I am trying to find a balance and planning to travel with my family at least twice before I migrate.


nice to meet someone like minded

good luck mate...


----------



## rvd

I haven't as much as you but I love to do. For many Budget is the problem. 



ankitgoel10 said:


> @sultan_azam
> I thank you for writing what I believe myself and I have been thinking since 2 weeks or so. My agent had pressed IP on 25-Mar-2017 and I have been getting a little impatient after 25-Apr-2017. But that impatience also goes off for a holiday for 2 days whenever I am busy with new projects (professional or personal).
> 
> Throughout 2016, when I had targets for IELTS, Skills Assessment & Document Collection for both Skills & Final App, I never stopped taking holidays with my family. And a holiday/travel (alone or with friends or with family), I believe, in all these 3 varieties is extremely important for personality and spiritual development of a human being. In my opinion, we are not complete human beings (or even animals) if we do not travel.
> 
> I live in India and, these days, I feel that as closer as I am getting to moving out of this beautiful country, I am getting to realize how little I have traveled across. Although I have traveled across complete Jammu-Kashmir-Ladakh, Himachal, Punjab, Haryana, Rajasthan, Goa, Maharashtra, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu, Uttar Pradesh; still I feel that there is so much in Telangana, Andhra, Kerala, Odisha, Sikkim and the 7 north-Eastern states that I might not be able to see after migrating (even those beautiful beaches in Maharashtra, Karnataka & Andhra which were never developed or advertised earlier).
> 
> My affection is specially increasing for the North-Eastern states and this is all happening because all the state Governments are now advertising their own tourist places.
> 
> Although I have limited time and budget (considering that I am saving for my family's future life in Australia), still I am trying to find a balance and planning to travel with my family at least twice before I migrate.


----------



## animesh1d

Has anyone got invite for 70 points from NSW for 2613?
I filed EOI in 28th April.


----------



## vchandar

Waiting


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Skillselect Update:

Please find attached the reports published for invitation round that took place on 12/4/2017. It gives you the complete picture as to how many invitations have been given and what all states have contributed. Also find attached the current status of the ceilings for all the occupations.

Please note that the following occupational group ceilings are being reached faster than other occupations:

2211 Accountants* out of 2500 – 2500 already invited – Ceilings Met

2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers out of 1413 – 1413 already invited – Ceilings Met

2331 Chemical & Materials Engineers out of 1000 – 680 already invited

2332 Civil Engineering Professionals out of 2174 – 1619 already invited

2333 Electrical Engineers -1254 – 826 already invited

2334 Electronics Engineers out of 1000 – 995 already invited

2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers out of 1539 – 1535 already invited

2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 1000 – 1018 already invited – Ceilings met

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts out of 1482 – 1482 already invited – Ceilings met

2613 Software and Applications Programmers out of 5662 – 5662 already invited – Ceilings Met

2631 Computer Network Professionals out of 1426 – 1482 already invited –Ceilings Met

2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals out of 1000 – 890 already invited

Next Invitation Rounds:

Invitation rounds will be held twice a month. The invitation rounds for May 2017 are not yet announced.

skillselect-update-invitation-results-12-april-2017-occupation-ceilings

April 27th,2017:

DIBP Update: Occupations ceilings update

As per Occupation Ceilings announced by DIBP the Occupations group Accountants (2211), Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers (2212), Computer Network Professionals (2631), Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and ICT Business and Systems Analysts (2611) & Software and Applications Programmers (2613) have reached their ceiling value for this programme year 2016-1017. Applicants will NOT be invited to apply for Skilled Independent visa Subclass 189 if his/her occupation is one of the following:

Accountants (2211)

221111 Accountant (General) 
221112 Management Accountant 
221113 Taxation Accountant
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers (2212)

221211 Company Secretary 
221212 Corporate Treasurer 
221213 External Auditor 
221214 Internal Auditor
Computer Network Professionals (2631)

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263112 Network Administrator
263113 Network Analyst
Other Engineering Professionals (2339)

233911 Aeronautical Engineer
233912 Agricultural Engineer
233913 Biomedical Engineer
233914 Engineering Technologist
233915 Environmental Engineer
233916 Naval Architect
233999 Engineering Professionals ne
ICT Business and Systems Analysts (2611)

261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
Software and Applications Programmers (2613)

261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
This update is applicable for all the applicants applying under 189 sub class.


----------



## neeans

sultan_azam said:


> your visa invitation will expire within 60 days from the day you received it, i think it will expire on 13th May in your case
> 
> it will be better to apply visa asap and provide the documents available with you, by the time case officer is allocated you will have the marriage certificate in your hand


Finally I have applied for VISA today...

Although I love my country.. but my Marriage certificate is stuck which I applied almost 2 months back (as soon as got my EOI). but here government officials taking hell lot of time to issue same as it require multiple authority letters from different departments as my marriage duration is more than 1 year...

Rest all docs are ready... still waiting for MC...


----------



## andreyx108b

amaljosegeorge said:


> When did you lodge your visa? Kindly check info given on Form 80 and Visa application contradict!


Or just explain to the CO. Showing stamps as evidence?


----------



## andreyx108b

neeans said:


> Finally I have applied for VISA today...
> 
> Although I love my country.. but my Marriage certificate is stuck which I applied almost 2 months back (as soon as got my EOI). but here government officials taking hell lot of time to issue same as it require multiple authority letters from different departments as my marriage duration is more than 1 year...
> 
> Rest all docs are ready... still waiting for MC...


Good luck mate!


----------



## rvd

neeans said:


> Finally I have applied for VISA today...
> 
> Although I love my country.. but my Marriage certificate is stuck which I applied almost 2 months back (as soon as got my EOI). but here government officials taking hell lot of time to issue same as it require multiple authority letters from different departments as my marriage duration is more than 1 year...
> 
> Rest all docs are ready... still waiting for MC...


Hope you get your MC before CO contact.

However nowadays processing are moving very slowly so you may get more time before CO contact.

All the best.


----------



## vivek_ntm

sreeneshkamath said:


> Skillselect Update:
> 
> Please find attached the reports published for invitation round that took place on 12/4/2017. It gives you the complete picture as to how many invitations have been given and what all states have contributed. Also find attached the current status of the ceilings for all the occupations.
> 
> Please note that the following occupational group ceilings are being reached faster than other occupations:
> 
> 2211 Accountants* out of 2500 – 2500 already invited – Ceilings Met
> 
> 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers out of 1413 – 1413 already invited – Ceilings Met
> 
> 2331 Chemical & Materials Engineers out of 1000 – 680 already invited
> 
> 2332 Civil Engineering Professionals out of 2174 – 1619 already invited
> 
> 2333 Electrical Engineers -1254 – 826 already invited
> 
> 2334 Electronics Engineers out of 1000 – 995 already invited
> 
> 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers out of 1539 – 1535 already invited
> 
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 1000 – 1018 already invited – Ceilings met
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts out of 1482 – 1482 already invited – Ceilings met
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers out of 5662 – 5662 already invited – Ceilings Met
> 
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals out of 1426 – 1482 already invited –Ceilings Met
> 
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals out of 1000 – 890 already invited
> 
> Next Invitation Rounds:
> 
> Invitation rounds will be held twice a month. The invitation rounds for May 2017 are not yet announced.
> 
> skillselect-update-invitation-results-12-april-2017-occupation-ceilings
> 
> April 27th,2017:
> 
> DIBP Update: Occupations ceilings update
> 
> As per Occupation Ceilings announced by DIBP the Occupations group Accountants (2211), Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers (2212), Computer Network Professionals (2631), Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and ICT Business and Systems Analysts (2611) & Software and Applications Programmers (2613) have reached their ceiling value for this programme year 2016-1017. Applicants will NOT be invited to apply for Skilled Independent visa Subclass 189 if his/her occupation is one of the following:
> 
> Accountants (2211)
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 221113 Taxation Accountant
> Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers (2212)
> 
> 221211 Company Secretary
> 221212 Corporate Treasurer
> 221213 External Auditor
> 221214 Internal Auditor
> Computer Network Professionals (2631)
> 
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 263112 Network Administrator
> 263113 Network Analyst
> Other Engineering Professionals (2339)
> 
> 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
> 233912 Agricultural Engineer
> 233913 Biomedical Engineer
> 233914 Engineering Technologist
> 233915 Environmental Engineer
> 233916 Naval Architect
> 233999 Engineering Professionals ne
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts (2611)
> 
> 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> Software and Applications Programmers (2613)
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec
> This update is applicable for all the applicants applying under 189 sub class.


There is an updated info on celings as of 26 April 2017:

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## neeans

rvd said:


> Hope you get your MC before CO contact.
> 
> However nowadays processing are moving very slowly so you may get more time before CO contact.
> 
> All the best.


Hopefully will get by next week...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashishjain

*Why almost no visa grants in myimmitracker*

I am concerned with no recent visa grants in myimmitracker. I understand that it represents approximately 10% of all visa applications but even with that number, we usually were looking some grants every day. 

In the 5 months of wait, I never saw this slow rate of visa grants. I am really concerned with what's happening in the background.

What could be the reasons for this reduced number of grants? *No Grants in the last 5 days !!*


----------



## Rahul_UK183

ashishjain said:


> I am concerned with no recent visa grants in myimmitracker. I understand that it represents approximately 10% of all visa applications but even with that number, we usually were looking some grants every day.
> 
> In the 5 months of wait, I never saw this slow rate of visa grants. I am really concerned with what's happening in the background.
> 
> What could be the reasons for this reduced number of grants? *No Grants in the last 5 days !!*


Though I appreciate where you coming from, I also don't see any reason to panic. 

April / May 2017 have seen some big changes in terms of visa amendments, new visa products being launched. Proposals of few being decommissioned. The big change in budget allocation. I presume this could be one big probable reason for all delays.

However its reassuring that 189 and 190 will continue to exist in 2017-2018 and cap remains the same 1,90,000. I cant seem to find the URLs confirming above comments at the moment, but they were all shared in the last 48 hours.


----------



## sounddonor

ashishjain said:


> I am concerned with no recent visa grants in myimmitracker. I understand that it represents approximately 10% of all visa applications but even with that number, we usually were looking some grants every day.
> 
> 
> 
> In the 5 months of wait, I never saw this slow rate of visa grants. I am really concerned with what's happening in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> What could be the reasons for this reduced number of grants? *No Grants in the last 5 days !!*




Nothing to concern everything will resume after July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sounddonor said:


> Nothing to concern everything will resume after July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally !! The way I see it things are clearer now after the budget news broke out 

We were living in ambiguity until day before !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBowlder

namitc said:


> This is another thing said in the budget:
> 
> Businesses with a turnover of more than $10m will have to pay $5,000 upfront for each foreign employee on a permanent work visa and $1,800 for each employee on a temporary skill shortage visa, which replaces the 457 visa. Businesses with a turnover of less than $10m will pay $3,000 for employees on permanent work visas and $1,200 for employees on temporary skill shortage visas.
> 
> Does anyone know how much these figures were before the budget?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


It was 1-2% of employee salary.


----------



## laxswa

I am waiting for 189 visa decision.Meanwhile if i get chance to study masters by research in australia then what will happen with my visa??and which visa class i would apply for this studentship??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

I am waiting for 189 visa decision.Meanwhile if i get chance to study masters by research in australia then what will happen with my 189 visa??and which visa class i would apply for new studentship??





Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc

rnayak said:


> It was 1-2% of employee salary.


Well then that means they have increased this fee to 5-10% now. Is this something to worry about as the employers' preferences for foriegn employees would reduce due to this.

Let me know if i'm thinking wrongly.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

namitc said:


> Well then that means they have increased this fee to 5-10% now. Is this something to worry about as the employers' preferences for foriegn employees would reduce due to this.
> 
> Let me know if i'm thinking wrongly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


The levy is to discourage the bringing of foreign workers via Intra company route or any other route that the employers are capable of. This is the simplest way to curb migration, in order to prioritise Australian citizens. 

This doesn't apply to 189 or 190, therefore works in their (our) favour. For us only the visa fee has been hiked marginally YoY.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBowlder

Rahul_UK183 said:


> The levy is to discourage the bringing of foreign workers via Intra company route or any other route that the employers are capable of. This is the simplest way to curb migration, in order to prioritise Australian citizens.
> 
> This doesn't apply to 189 or 190, therefore works in their (our) favour. For us only the visa fee has been hiked marginally YoY.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Correct. These will apply to temporary work visa and employer nominated PR. This will reduce Employer nominated PR.


----------



## NB

Rahul_UK183 said:


> The levy is to discourage the bringing of foreign workers via Intra company route or any other route that the employers are capable of. This is the simplest way to curb migration, in order to prioritise Australian citizens.
> 
> This doesn't apply to 189 or 190, therefore works in their (our) favour. For us only the visa fee has been hiked marginally YoY.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You really think that an annual levy of 1000-2000$ is going to discourage the employers from hiring foreigners?
They were hiring them over Australian just to save that much salary payment ?
If you think so, you are being naive

Its just an additional 2-3% salary and will not be a deterrent
The skills the foreign workers bring are just not available in Australia presently especially in the hospitality and ICT sector, which get the maximum visa

However, if the government really utilises the funds collected through this levy to train the Australian citizens for the jobs that are in demand, that's what will make the difference over a period of time

Applicants will get themselves reassessed to AANZSCO codes that are still open to visas and it will be business as usual

Nothing will change so fast..mark my words
There will be no increase in job opportunities for PR holders which were not there prior to 18th April

If a company was ready to sponsor an employee for 186 visa, it can be safely assumed that he would be a high salary earner of atleast 80-90,000$

So if the employee works for even 2/3years in the company before moving on, the cost of the sponsorship to the company is only 1,500 to 2,000 per year which is again just 2/3% of his annual salary
People just get excited seeing these figures of Billions of dollars being ****ut by the government without realising how thin it is being spread to make a real difference to the employers

Cheers


----------



## NB

I was talking to a HR in a big company and he said that they were in fact happy with this levy as even after this increase, the overall cost for the company would come down as the cost of compliance of the previous rules where you had to spend a portion of the salary paid to the foreign worker was so high and cumbersome 
Now just count the number of foreign workers you have employed, pay the levy, end of compliance 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> I was talking to a HR in a big company and he said that they were in fact happy with this levy as even after this increase, the overall cost for the company would come down as the cost of compliance of the previous rules where you had to spend a portion of the salary paid to the foreign worker was so high and cumbersome
> Now just count the number of foreign workers you have employed, pay the levy, end of compliance
> 
> Cheers


I have a befitting reply for both your comments but I also foresee a debate.

Therefore I will let time decide on this.

Peace  



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

neeans said:


> Finally I have applied for VISA today...
> 
> Although I love my country.. but my Marriage certificate is stuck which I applied almost 2 months back (as soon as got my EOI). but here government officials taking hell lot of time to issue same as it require multiple authority letters from different departments as my marriage duration is more than 1 year...
> 
> Rest all docs are ready... still waiting for MC...


congratulations for visa lodge, i think it will be better to upload documents what you have right now, upload marriage certificate when you get it...

good luck mate..


----------



## sultan_azam

laxswa said:


> I am waiting for 189 visa decision.Meanwhile if i get chance to study masters by research in australia then what will happen with my visa??and which visa class i would apply for this studentship??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


if i were in your shoes i would have waited for PR decision to be finalised, reasons

1. PR visa under process, you apply student visa, PR visa finalised today, student visa finalised tomorrow will overrule PR visa and you will be left with student visa and no PR status.

2. once you get a PR, the fees will be comparatively less to the case when you study as an international student

3. if you have got the chance today, you will get it tomorrow also, being there as a PR will open more windows of opportunity


----------



## vivek_ntm

Hi Friends,

I have already lodged visa and it is yet to be assigned to a CO. I just received my Income Tax statement for the income earned in 2016. When I was about to upload I realised the document names for previous years were wrong (2012 tax statement wrongly named as 2013, 2013 wrongly named as 2014 and so on). 

To correct this issue do I need to use "update Us" and mention in "corrections" or just simple attach the documents with correct names and leave it there (As you know I cannot remove the previously submitted documents).


----------



## laxswa

sultan_azam said:


> if i were in your shoes i would have waited for PR decision to be finalised, reasons
> 
> 1. PR visa under process, you apply student visa, PR visa finalised today, student visa finalised tomorrow will overrule PR visa and you will be left with student visa and no PR status.
> 
> 2. once you get a PR, the fees will be comparatively less to the case when you study as an international student
> 
> 3. if you have got the chance today, you will get it tomorrow also, being there as a PR will open more windows of opportunity


Thanks a ton bro....u sort things in ease....keep it up!!! Great quality!!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi,

I have received ACS Result today, my total experience is 6.1 years[starts from march 2011]. But the assessment states that,
"The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "

Which means my experience becomes 4.1 years. I can only claim 5pts for employment. 

My age: 30pts
Qualification: 15pts
PTE: 10pts(65+)
Employment: 5 pts

Total: 60pts

Can I apply for EOI with 60pts immediately? and
Can I update EOI with improved PTE score later?

Kindly correct me If my understanding is wrong.

Regards,
Saravana


----------



## Gagz

yes and yes.

you can update the EOI whenever you get an improved PTE score but the date of effect of EOI will change to the new date.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received ACS Result today, my total experience is 6.1 years[starts from march 2011]. But the assessment states that,
> "The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> Which means my experience becomes 4.1 years. I can only claim 5pts for employment.
> 
> My age: 30pts
> Qualification: 15pts
> PTE: 10pts(65+)
> Employment: 5 pts
> 
> Total: 60pts
> 
> Can I apply for EOI with 60pts immediately? and
> Can I update EOI with improved PTE score later?
> 
> Kindly correct me If my understanding is wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> Saravana


yes and yes.

you can update the EOI whenever you get an improved PTE score but the date of effect of EOI will change to the new date.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lifechanger23

what is the reason for recent last 2-3 weeks delay in co contact and grants


----------



## NB

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received ACS Result today, my total experience is 6.1 years[starts from march 2011]. But the assessment states that,
> "The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> Which means my experience becomes 4.1 years. I can only claim 5pts for employment.
> 
> My age: 30pts
> Qualification: 15pts
> PTE: 10pts(65+)
> Employment: 5 pts
> 
> Total: 60pts
> 
> Can I apply for EOI with 60pts immediately? and
> Can I update EOI with improved PTE score later?
> 
> Kindly correct me If my understanding is wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> Saravana


You are correct on all issues

Please go ahead and lodge the EOI

Cheers


----------



## kminf

*Chances for invite*

Dear members,
Need guidance from experts out here. I've been accessed positive for Software Engineer (code 261313). My point breakup :
Age: 25
IELTS: 10
Education: 15
Experience : 15
Total for 189 subclass: 65

What are my chances of getting invited in next 3- 4 months ?


----------



## sultan_azam

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received ACS Result today, my total experience is 6.1 years[starts from march 2011]. But the assessment states that,
> "The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> Which means my experience becomes 4.1 years. I can only claim 5pts for employment.
> 
> My age: 30pts
> Qualification: 15pts
> PTE: 10pts(65+)
> Employment: 5 pts
> 
> Total: 60pts
> 
> Can I apply for EOI with 60pts immediately? and
> Can I update EOI with improved PTE score later?
> 
> Kindly correct me If my understanding is wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> Saravana


ACS deducts some years depending on the subjects studied during college

you can submit eoi as of now and update later with better PTE scores.


----------



## Gagz

kminf said:


> Dear members,
> Need guidance from experts out here. I've been accessed positive for Software Engineer (code 261313). My point breakup :
> Age: 25
> IELTS: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience : 15
> Total for 189 subclass: 65
> 
> What are my chances of getting invited in next 3- 4 months ?


That depends largely upon your EOI Date of effect (DOE). When did you lodge your EOI?

The last 189 invite for 2613xx happened on 12th April round where a person who had 65 points and EOI DOE of 4th March got the ITA. But since there are no invitation rounds now, people with 65+ points gets accumulated. Hence expect the invite sometime around mid August. So first the invite goes to those who have 65+ points then to those who have 65 points but EOI lodged earlier then you and then it goes to you.

So yeah in the next 3-4 months you will get the invite.


----------



## sultan_azam

kminf said:


> Dear members,
> Need guidance from experts out here. I've been accessed positive for Software Engineer (code 261313). My point breakup :
> Age: 25
> IELTS: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience : 15
> Total for 189 subclass: 65
> 
> What are my chances of getting invited in next 3- 4 months ?


possible after september, also depends how many 65 & 70 pointers are/join the queue till then


----------



## neeans

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for visa lodge, i think it will be better to upload documents what you have right now, upload marriage certificate when you get it...
> 
> good luck mate..


yeah.. already uploaded all documents.. Lets see how fast it proceeds..


----------



## Ktreddy

I lodged my visa on 15th April 
Anzsco code 261313
CO got assigned yesterday.
Uploaded All documents including medicals and PCC. 
Waiting for grant.


----------



## natasha.joseph

*Visa payment*

Hi folks - did anyone used any card of a friend/relative in Australia while paying for your visa fee? Or is a travel/forex card issued by an Indian bank better? 

Would we able to save any money if I ask someone in Australia to pay the visa fee? Many thanks.


----------



## rvd

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi folks - did anyone used any card of a friend/relative in Australia while paying for your visa fee? Or is a travel/forex card issued by an Indian bank better?
> 
> Would we able to save any money if I ask someone in Australia to pay the visa fee? Many thanks.


I did not know how we could save. But at least could able to save the bank commission for forex card and can get standard conversion rate.

We can use any of friend/relative's card in or out of Australia.


----------



## yousufkhan

kminf said:


> Dear members,
> Need guidance from experts out here. I've been accessed positive for Software Engineer (code 261313). My point breakup :
> Age: 25
> IELTS: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience : 15
> Total for 189 subclass: 65
> 
> What are my chances of getting invited in next 3- 4 months ?


-
Since no invitation left for this year & you will surely get your invitation in next fiscal year. If you want to receive early Invitation to Apply(ITA) then you must improve your PTE score & with 75 points you get an invitation in probably 1st or 2nd invitation round of next year


----------



## vjsharma25

saravanaprabhu said:


> hi vjsharma,
> 
> I have submitted ACS on 26 mar 2017, the current status is 4b[in progress].
> 
> kindly let me know when you reach 5th stage.
> 
> Regards,
> Saravana


Hi Sarvana,
Since when is your application status "In progress"? My application is in this status since last 4 days. If the assessor has done its assessment then why this much delay to declare the results? 
Some people have received their result in 5 days flat.


----------



## bakbak

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi folks - did anyone used any card of a friend/relative in Australia while paying for your visa fee? Or is a travel/forex card issued by an Indian bank better?
> 
> Would we able to save any money if I ask someone in Australia to pay the visa fee? Many thanks.


When we pay using Indian cards, then banks charge currency conversion fee. You can save this by paying through card of someone in Australia. 

I paid $7200 using HDFC card and bank charged around INR 16000 as currency conversion fee.


----------



## yousufkhan

vjsharma25 said:


> Hi Sarvana,
> Since when is your application status "In progress"? My application is in this status since last 4 days. If the assessor has done its assessment then why this much delay to declare the results?
> Some people have received their result in 5 days flat.


-

Hi,
There may be few exceptions when ACS process so quickly. Usually, it takes 2-3 weeks to complete assessment process. SO please have patience.


----------



## natasha.joseph

bakbak said:


> When we pay using Indian cards, then banks charge currency conversion fee. You can save this by paying through card of someone in Australia.
> 
> I paid $7200 using HDFC card and bank charged around INR 16000 as currency conversion fee.


Many thanks brother. Was rupee at 49 against A$ when you paid your fees? So it should be Rs 3.52 lakhs + 16K for conversion fee?


----------



## bakbak

natasha.joseph said:


> Many thanks brother. Was rupee at 49 against A$ when you paid your fees? So it should be Rs 3.52 lakhs + 16K for conversion fee?


Yes, it was somewhere around 49. I paid around INR 354000 as fee and around 16k as conversion fee.


----------



## rvd

natasha.joseph said:


> Many thanks brother. Was rupee at 49 against A$ when you paid your fees? So it should be Rs 3.52 lakhs + 16K for conversion fee?


You can save this 16k of conversion fee if you can able to use your friend/relative's card in AUS.

Other option is even if you can use any credit card or debit card of currency(e.g. AED, SAR,OMR etc), which is pegged to USD then also currency conversion fees will be around 2k INR only (I think it is lesser but not sure).


----------



## jazz25

Hello Everyone,
Anyone aware about any recent grants? Or when was the most recent grant recorded?


----------



## yousufkhan

rvd said:


> I did not know how we could save. But at least could able to save the bank commission for forex card and can get standard conversion rate.
> 
> We can use any of friend/relative's card in or out of Australia.


-

I used my brother's Australia card for visa fee payment. And I only charged $35 extra for bank commission/charges. It would be much more if I use a local credit card because banks charge for currency conversion rate beside their own bank charges.

P.S. I have observed that bank charges higher than prevailing forex rates and use it as opportunity to earn extra profit


----------



## desiaussie

amit85 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Anyone aware about any recent grants? Or when was the most recent grant recorded?


No grants after 24 April AFAIK


----------



## rvd

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> I used my brother's Australia card for visa fee payment. And I only charged $35 extra for bank commission/charges. It would be much more if I use a local credit card because banks charge for currency conversion rate beside their own bank charges.
> 
> P.S. I have observed that bank charges higher than prevailing forex rates and use it as opportunity to earn extra profit


This 35$( 1%) is common whatever card we are using across the world. The option is only for avoiding more currency conversion charges.


----------



## ashwanes

Ktreddy said:


> I lodged my visa on 15th April
> Anzsco code 261313
> CO got assigned yesterday.
> Uploaded All documents including medicals and PCC.
> Waiting for grant.


Hi,

How you got to know that CO is assigned.Did you get any email notification?


----------



## ashwanes

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi folks - did anyone used any card of a friend/relative in Australia while paying for your visa fee? Or is a travel/forex card issued by an Indian bank better?
> 
> Would we able to save any money if I ask someone in Australia to pay the visa fee? Many thanks.


Hi,

I used ICICI multicurrency travel card to pay VAC with preloaded 6368 AUD (3600+1800+900+surcharge i,e 68 AUD$). No extra charges levied on me. Card can be issued by ICICI bank or some third party forex agents like centrum etc. We only need to provide the cheque equivalent to our VAC, conversion rate is the current day rate. in my case it was 49.78 INR PER AUD


----------



## JAHB

desiaussie said:


> amit85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> Anyone aware about any recent grants? Or when was the most recent grant recorded?
> 
> 
> 
> No grants after 24 April AFAIK
Click to expand...

I hope these dibp guys are not angry with being retrenched from 1 July 2017...maybe it's a go slow..

DIBP to cut staffing levels by 200+ ...announced in 2017 budget..and visa processing will be taking longer...

https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/...-australia-migration-programme-and-visas.html


----------



## yousufkhan

rvd said:


> This 35$( 1%) is common whatever card we are using across the world. The option is only for avoiding more currency conversion charges.


-
Exactly!


----------



## yousufkhan

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> How you got to know that CO is assigned.Did you get any email notification?


-
Yes, you will receive email.


----------



## alisadaf88

amit85 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Anyone aware about any recent grants? Or when was the most recent grant recorded?


As per myimmitracker, the last grant was on May 5th.


----------



## naveen1224

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Yes, you will receive email.


Hi Yousuf,

Did CO has been assigned to u ?

I have applied on 25th April for 261313 there is no contact from CO till now.. I have uploaded all the documents up front.

Regards,
Naveen


----------



## natasha.joseph

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used ICICI multicurrency travel card to pay VAC with preloaded 6368 AUD (3600+1800+900+surcharge i,e 68 AUD$). No extra charges levied on me. Card can be issued by ICICI bank or some third party forex agents like centrum etc. We only need to provide the cheque equivalent to our VAC, conversion rate is the current day rate. in my case it was 49.78 INR PER AUD


Getting a forex/travel card in India is really difficult now. You need a valid visa and flight tickets. I visited almost 10 branches of ICICI, Axis and HDFC across Bangalore and they said FEMA rules are very strict now. So then was looking at other options - credit card or using a card of a relative in Australia. 

Now Kotak Bank has come to the rescue. They would issue me a travel/forex card with just the visa invitation letter.


----------



## rvd

natasha.joseph said:


> Getting a forex/travel card in India is really difficult now. You need a valid visa and flight tickets. I visited almost 10 branches of ICICI, Axis and HDFC across Bangalore and they said FEMA rules are very strict now. So then was looking at other options - credit card or using a card of a relative in Australia.
> 
> Now Kotak Bank has come to the rescue. They would issue me a travel/forex card with just the visa invitation letter.


How much is the charge for getting travel/forex card?


----------



## anib

natasha.joseph said:


> Getting a forex/travel card in India is really difficult now. You need a valid visa and flight tickets. I visited almost 10 branches of ICICI, Axis and HDFC across Bangalore and they said FEMA rules are very strict now. So then was looking at other options - credit card or using a card of a relative in Australia.
> 
> Now Kotak Bank has come to the rescue. They would issue me a travel/forex card with just the visa invitation letter.


whats the exhange rate and charges at kotak?


----------



## Ryanmic

JAHB said:


> I hope these dibp guys are not angry with being retrenched from 1 July 2017...maybe it's a go slow..
> 
> DIBP to cut staffing levels by 200+ ...announced in 2017 budget..and visa processing will be taking longer...
> 
> https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/...-australia-migration-programme-and-visas.html


Oh bad..

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

sultan_azam said:


> ACS deducts some years depending on the subjects studied during college
> 
> you can submit eoi as of now and update later with better PTE scores.


So there is an option to revise the application? How do we update the pte score later?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> So there is an option to revise the application? How do we update the pte score later?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Login to your skillselect account. Go to update EOI and under the English section update with the new PTE test details.


----------



## ashwanes

natasha.joseph said:


> Getting a forex/travel card in India is really difficult now. You need a valid visa and flight tickets. I visited almost 10 branches of ICICI, Axis and HDFC across Bangalore and they said FEMA rules are very strict now. So then was looking at other options - credit card or using a card of a relative in Australia.
> 
> Now Kotak Bank has come to the rescue. They would issue me a travel/forex card with just the visa invitation letter.


Yes, it is true.

Luckily, Invitation letter and passport copy was enough for me. I submitted the same to centrum limited and they issued me ICICI travel card within 2 days with 50 rs service charge.


----------



## ashwanes

One guy updated immitracker today.

he got the grant on 11/05/2017. Some progress in may/


----------



## rvd

ashwanes said:


> One guy updated immitracker today.
> 
> he got the grant on 11/05/2017. Some progress in may/


Finally after a while one grant notification. At this rate July is the only redeemer I feel.


----------



## ryanking

Anybody from Singapore,, 

Can you please let me know the procedure for medical checkup & police check. I have a Indian passport.


----------



## Rohitkumar1401

ashwanes said:


> Yes, it is true.
> 
> Luckily, Invitation letter and passport copy was enough for me. I submitted the same to centrum limited and they issued me ICICI travel card within 2 days with 50 rs service charge.


ICICI is quick I too got it done with that.. 

Rohit Kumar
Acs-14th Dec 2016
EOI- 14TH Dec 2016
Invited-15th Feb 2017
Visa filed-1st Mar 2017
CO contact-8th March
responded-22nd Mar 2017
employment verification-???
grant???


----------



## Rahul_UK183

ryanking said:


> Anybody from Singapore,,
> 
> Can you please let me know the procedure for medical checkup & police check. I have a Indian passport.


See this, go to the 1st page... has a sec on S'pore

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=12073337

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Finally Visa Application has been lodged. Front loaded all documents to the best of my knowledge. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## kminf

kminf said:


> Dear members,
> Need guidance from experts out here. I've been accessed positive for Software Engineer (code 261313). My point breakup :
> Age: 25
> IELTS: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience : 15
> Total for 189 subclass: 65
> 
> What are my chances of getting invited in next 3- 4 months ?


I lodged on 10 April.


----------



## nitinr2011

ashwanes said:


> One guy updated immitracker today.
> 
> he got the grant on 11/05/2017. Some progress in may/


 Hi I checked in ImmiTracker,not able to find that update,please can you you check the lodged date n update...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Someone just updated in one of the Melbourne whatsapp groups that he got his grant.


189 software engg

More details awaited...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

Ryanmic said:


> Oh bad..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Following statement is wrong, I couldn't find a proof or source of it.
If anybody has second thought, feel free to correct me.

_5. Staffing levels for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)

The staff headcount for the DIBP is expected to be reduced by 245 positions. This may impact visa processing times (more on that at the commentary section)._


----------



## ashwanes

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi I checked in ImmiTracker,not able to find that update,please can you you check the lodged date n update...


https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-11516


----------



## kminf

Gagz said:


> That depends largely upon your EOI Date of effect (DOE). When did you lodge your EOI?
> 
> The last 189 invite for 2613xx happened on 12th April round where a person who had 65 points and EOI DOE of 4th March got the ITA. But since there are no invitation rounds now, people with 65+ points gets accumulated. Hence expect the invite sometime around mid August. So first the invite goes to those who have 65+ points then to those who have 65 points but EOI lodged earlier then you and then it goes to you.
> 
> So yeah in the next 3-4 months you will get the invite.


I submitted EOI on 10 April


----------



## Gop

Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!

The time lines are as below 
ANZSCO code : 2631313
Points: 65

Invite: 15 feb 2017
Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
Co contact: 6 march 2017
Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
Grant: 11 may 2017




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwanes

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy!!!

Please update immitracker.


----------



## kvirlive

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate !!!
I can see CO Contact in your immi tracker.
Do you mind share more information on CO request and contact ?


----------



## NB

kvirlive said:


> Following statement is wrong, I couldn't find a proof or source of it.
> If anybody has second thought, feel free to correct me.
> 
> _5. Staffing levels for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> 
> The staff headcount for the DIBP is expected to be reduced by 245 positions. This may impact visa processing times (more on that at the commentary section)._


This is what I could find on the subject

The original statement is not totally incorrect it's just 9 months old news which may be getting implemented right now

Immigration Department looks to cut hundreds of public service jobs - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Hello Mates,

I have done BE in computer science from batch 2005 to 2009, my mark sheets for all the semesters have inconsistent dates due to backlogs as below. i.e. if you pass 1st sem paper in 3rd sem then the 1st sem marksheet will have the date of semester in which the exam was passed.

Will this be an issue while applying for ACS ?

Start Date – Aug 2005
End Date – Dec 2009 (date mentioned in degree)

1st Sem – May, 2008
2nd Sem – May 2008
3rd Sem – Dec 2008
4th Sem - May 2007
5th Sem – May 2008
6th Sem – Dec 2008
7th Sem – Dec 2009
8th Sem – Dec 2009
Degree – Dec 2009

Had anyone encountered this type of situation ?


----------



## singh1982

kvirlive said:


> Following statement is wrong, I couldn't find a proof or source of it.
> If anybody has second thought, feel free to correct me.
> 
> _5. Staffing levels for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> 
> The staff headcount for the DIBP is expected to be reduced by 245 positions. This may impact visa processing times (more on that at the commentary section)._


I agree, there is not substantial evidence provided, it's a speculation.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I have done BE in computer science from batch 2005 to 2009, my mark sheets for all the semesters have inconsistent dates due to backlogs as below. i.e. if you pass 1st sem paper in 3rd sem then the 1st sem marksheet will have the date of semester in which the exam was passed.
> 
> Will this be an issue while applying for ACS ?
> 
> Start Date – Aug 2005
> End Date – Dec 2009 (date mentioned in degree)
> 
> 1st Sem – May, 2008
> 2nd Sem – May 2008
> 3rd Sem – Dec 2008
> 4th Sem - May 2007
> 5th Sem – May 2008
> 6th Sem – Dec 2008
> 7th Sem – Dec 2009
> 8th Sem – Dec 2009
> Degree – Dec 2009
> 
> Had anyone encountered this type of situation ?


I had the same situation, it doesn't matter, I got my acs successfully.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> So there is an option to revise the application? How do we update the pte score later?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


there is an option - UPDATE EoI... use that to update new PTE test details


----------



## sultan_azam

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



congratulations mate... good luck for journey ahead


----------



## saravanaprabhu

vjsharma25 said:


> Hi Sarvana,
> Since when is your application status "In progress"? My application is in this status since last 4 days. If the assessor has done its assessment then why this much delay to declare the results?
> Some people have received their result in 5 days flat.


Thanks VJSharma. I have received it today morning 5:30 AM IST.What about you?


----------



## M.Abdellah

Congratulation for you, I hope it will be the start of grant for all who waiting


----------



## saravanaprabhu

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Hi,
> There may be few exceptions when ACS process so quickly. Usually, it takes 2-3 weeks to complete assessment process. SO please have patience.


Thanks Yousuf,

I received the results this morning .


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

singh1982 said:


> I had the same situation, it doesn't matter, I got my acs successfully.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thank you Singh Saab, its a relief  How many points did you get from ACS !

Its too early to ask but while applying EOI, what start and end date should i mention for education. It started on Aug 2005 till Aug 2009, but i got my degree in Dec 2009 (due to backlog and i had clread one of the subject technically in 9th semester), which will make it 4.5 years of engineering. 
I hope i am making sense with this question .


----------



## Gop

kvirlive said:


> Congrats mate !!!
> 
> I can see CO Contact in your immi tracker.
> 
> Do you mind share more information on CO request and contact ?




Hi, CO asked for pcc and Medicals... for us the CO contact was almost immediate after the visa lodging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi All,

SOL - 261313

Can I apply two separate EOI for 189[60pts] and 190[65pts]?

Which state accepts EOI for 261313?


----------



## kvirlive

Gop said:


> Hi, CO asked for pcc and Medicals... for us the CO contact was almost immediate after the visa lodging.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who was your CO ?


----------



## Gop

kvirlive said:


> Who was your CO ?




It was from Adelaide. Co name was peter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... good luck for journey ahead




Thank you mate... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

Gop said:


> It was from Adelaide. Co name was peter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thakns, did you have employment verification ?
can you share more details ?


----------



## Gop

kvirlive said:


> Thakns, did you have employment verification ?
> 
> can you share more details ?




Not sure. We did not get any information/questions from HR.... but I know a few people who had employment verification... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvirlive

Gop said:


> Not sure. We did not get any information/questions from HR.... but I know a few people who had employment verification...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So there wasn't any employment verification in your case? 
I see you mentioned one in your immi tracker against your case.


----------



## Gop

ashwanes said:


> Congrats buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please update immitracker.




Thank you... update immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop

Gop said:


> Thank you... update immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Updated* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi All,

Below is my ACS report. I have a query while submitting EOI, how should I add my employment details for company xxxxx Limited, Is it from March 2011 or March 2013

The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/11 - 03/14 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Delv Software Engineer
Employer: xxxxx Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/14 - 04/17 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: yyyyy Limited
Country: INDIA


----------



## Gop

kvirlive said:


> So there wasn't any employment verification in your case?
> 
> I see you mentioned one in your immi tracker against your case.




Oh... that was by mistake. I will correct it so that people are not misleaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Thank you Singh Saab, its a relief  How many points did you get from ACS !
> 
> Its too early to ask but while applying EOI, what start and end date should i mention for education. It started on Aug 2005 till Aug 2009, but i got my degree in Dec 2009 (due to backlog and i had clread one of the subject technically in 9th semester), which will make it 4.5 years of engineering.
> I hope i am making sense with this question .


I got my degree evaluated at par with Australian education. Not sure about 9th sem, I think u can get this clarified from acs; or if some expert can help here. 

In my opinion, u shud put actuals since there are 2 fields- 1 for what time shud be taken and other how much Tim WAS taken, check it out.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## akash_futureca

Gr8 man, congrats and all the best for new journey



Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gop

akash_futureca said:


> Gr8 man, congrats and all the best for new journey




Thanks man!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irahul80

Congrats @Gop, all the very best journey ahead


----------



## sirikarthy

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy !


----------



## Ktreddy

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Gop. All the best for your travel and future stay.


----------



## applicant189

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!


----------



## sultan_azam

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my ACS report. I have a query while submitting EOI, how should I add my employment details for company xxxxx Limited, Is it from March 2011 or March 2013
> 
> The following employment after March 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 03/11 - 03/14 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: Delv Software Engineer
> Employer: xxxxx Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 03/14 - 04/17 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: yyyyy Limited
> Country: INDIA


for company xxxxx - split the experience

1. 03/11 - 03/13 - not relevant
2. 04/13 - 03/14 - relevant 

for yyyy 
03/14 - leave end date as blank


----------



## singh1982

Hi guys, I have a situation. My ex employer has been acquired by another org, the official announcement has still not been made I heard from a friend. I have filed my EOI on may 1. Please advise if I need to update my EOI.

Also, does it impact my grant chances at all, I still have to receive an invite, maybe in July.

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

singh1982 said:


> Hi guys, I have a situation. My ex employer has been acquired by another org, the official announcement has still not been made I heard from a friend. I have filed my EOI on may 1. Please advise if I need to update my EOI.
> 
> Also, does it impact my grant chances at all, I still have to receive an invite, maybe in July.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


are you claiming points for the experience in that company ??

if yes, then having a letter from HR/Admin of new company will be good that xyz have acquired abc on dd.mm.yy, it can help if DIBP thinks of verifying employment


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI Invitation Query*

Subclass 189, 261313 65 points.
Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI application on 21st April,2017. By when I can expect my Visa Invitation? Will it be picked in next round. When that will begin?


----------



## Prantika Das

For 65 pts we didn't get invitation but for 70 it was within a week, also if the cielings r exhausted then u will get invite once new quotas r assigned in July and if they don't raise the cut off

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Subclass 189, 261313 65 points.
> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI application on 21st April,2017. By when I can expect my Visa Invitation? Will it be picked in next round. When that will begin?


pardon me for breaking your heart, but invitation for 261313 - 65 - 21/4/17 seems possible only after August


----------



## Prantika Das

Why August? Threshold are increased ?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Prantika Das said:


> Why August? Threshold are increased ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


invites for 261313 in this year have reached ceilings, new invites will start flowing from July which will address applicants chronologically, and till then there will also be a good number of 70 pointers, March to June backlog may take at least 2 months to be cleared, this is my ambitious guess, things can be more bleak


----------



## Expat_vinay

sultan_azam said:


> pardon me for breaking your heart, but invitation for 261313 - 65 - 21/4/17 seems possible only after August


Thanks for the quick reply. I am in no hurry, as anyway, I am planning to shift to Aus(if granted) next year. So even it is August/September, that's fine with me.

I didn't opt for Subclass 190 with 70 points, because that might bind me to one state. I just hope with 65 points, my application will be accepted in Aug/september.


----------



## vjsharma25

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks VJSharma. I have received it today morning 5:30 AM IST.What about you?


Great!! I am still waiting. I have applied for 261112 "System Analyst" . Can that be the reason for the delay? Just guessing.


----------



## Gop

Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

sultan_azam said:


> are you claiming points for the experience in that company ??
> 
> if yes, then having a letter from HR/Admin of new company will be good that xyz have acquired abc on dd.mm.yy, it can help if DIBP thinks of verifying employment


Thanks Sultan! Yes I claiming points for experience from that org. I have 2 queries:
1. Do I need to update EOI at all?
2. The letter from HR is required to be updated in EOI or visa filing?

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

singh1982 said:


> Thanks Sultan! Yes I claiming points for experience from that org. I have 2 queries:
> 1. Do I need to update EOI at all?
> 2. The letter from HR is required to be updated in EOI or visa filing?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


1. no need to update eoi
2. letter from HR of new company will be required at visa stage, it is not mandatory but it will be better if you have such letter, this will let DIBP know that xyz company you worked in have been taken over by abc company, this wont create much trouble just in case they wish to verify this employment


----------



## khan4344

Any Grant todaaaaaay?


----------



## singh1982

sultan_azam said:


> 1. no need to update eoi
> 2. letter from HR of new company will be required at visa stage, it is not mandatory but it will be better if you have such letter, this will let DIBP know that xyz company you worked in have been taken over by abc company, this wont create much trouble just in case they wish to verify this employment


Great thanks!! This is relieving !

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chavanashish83

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate...

Great to see some movements from DIBP after long time, hope to see some more grants in coming days..

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## neeans

Gop said:


> Thank you... update immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your username in immitracker. cant find your case with name "GOP"


----------



## neerajrk

I lodged my Application on 25th April and have seen no activity yet. Can some one guide me if i can get the medicals done before CO contact. If yes then how


----------



## rajeshsharma05

One more grant today on myimmitracker.

189 | 231313 | lodged 06/03/2017


----------



## khan4344

rajeshsharma05 said:


> One more grant today on myimmitracker.
> 
> 189 | 231313 | lodged 06/03/2017


I can't find any. what's the username?


----------



## rajeshsharma05

user: Panda_440 :laugh:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-15791


----------



## khan4344

rajeshsharma05 said:


> user: Panda_440 :laugh:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-15791


got it bro. that's good news


----------



## ExesPart

neerajrk said:


> I lodged my Application on 25th April and have seen no activity yet. Can some one guide me if i can get the medicals done before CO contact. If yes then how


Yes, click on the health status, fill-out the questionnaire and proceed with the medicals. There may not be a movement in the application status but if you complete the medicals and the clinic uploads the reports, it will checked by the DIBP team. If there is nothing severe then you would get an updated status saying Health assessment is complete and no further action is required. You can tick one item off your list


----------



## AjBee

*Resigned after lodging visa*

Folks, I have resigned from my current employer and my last working day is 26th May 2017. I will not be joining another job immediately and will be occupying my time researching business opportunities to get into and looking for another job. I suppose I need to inform DIBP about this.

I am trying to understand :
1. How the employment verification will be done in this case 
2. If any action will be required from my end besides informing DIBP about the change in employment circumstances
3. If not joining another employer will have any impact on my application

Inputs appreciated


----------



## NB

ajaysbhatia said:


> Folks, I have resigned from my current employer and my last working day is 26th May 2017. I will not be joining another job immediately and will be occupying my time researching business opportunities to get into and looking for another job. I suppose I need to inform DIBP about this.
> 
> I am trying to understand :
> 1. How the employment verification will be done in this case
> 2. If any action will be required from my end besides informing DIBP about the change in employment circumstances
> 3. If not joining another employer will have any impact on my application
> 
> Inputs appreciated



1. Employment verification will be done in the same manner as is it is done where the applicants have worked previously. 
They will contact the HR of the company and ask them to confirm if the details submitted by you are correct 

2. not sure

3. It will not have any impact on your visa decision whether you join any other employer or not.


Cheers


----------



## tihenry

I can see another grant in immitracker today.. username sevenup

Hope they continue to increase the speed of grants.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Friends,

Lodged my Application yesterday. What is the recent wait time for the CO to be assigned?
Also can someone help me with the usage of Immitracker. Is it really helpful and what can be done with it?


----------



## CivilEngineer2016

Is there any whatsapp group for those waiting for CO and visa grand?


----------



## kvirlive

vampinnamaneni said:


> Friends,
> 
> Lodged my Application yesterday. What is the recent wait time for the CO to be assigned?
> Also can someone help me with the usage of Immitracker. Is it really helpful and what can be done with it?


You can expect direct grant.
Usually CO contact happens in 8/10 working days.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

kvirlive said:


> You can expect direct grant.
> Usually CO contact happens in 8/10 working days.


Direct Grant? I did not get you Bro. Can you please elaborate.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vampinnamaneni said:


> Direct Grant? I did not get you Bro. Can you please elaborate.


If you have a complete application, as in provide all docs upfront and there is nothing missing before the CO even contacts u.

Your chances of getting a direct grant increase, as in no back and forth and wasting of time.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Rahul_UK183 said:


> If you have a complete application, as in provide all docs upfront and there is nothing missing before the CO even contacts u.
> 
> Your chances of getting a direct grant increase, as in no back and forth and wasting of time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


So can I upload the documents even before the CO contacts me??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vampinnamaneni said:


> So can I upload the documents even before the CO contacts me??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Absolutely. If you have received the invite and have all the paperwork then front load everything.

If everything is in order you should get the direct grant. Few people have.

I haven't reached that far in the process, all my understanding is from expat forum.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vampinnamaneni said:


> So can I upload the documents even before the CO contacts me??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Here’s how it works.

If CO finds everything when he/she opens your application, he/she does some verification and give you a grant.
If he/she doesn’t, then he/she asks you to upload a new document or do Medical which can cause you to delay your application as much as 3 months to may be more every time CO asks something. Your target will be to avoid CO contact if you can by submitting Complete Application.

People with Complete Application has received their grant as early as in 12 days after lodging visa, also known as Direct Grant. Your PR grant time may depend on various factors besides Complete Application, such as high risk countries, wife and kids processing, work verification and so on.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Absolutely. If you have received the invite and have all the paperwork then front load everything.
> 
> If everything is in order you should get the direct grant. Few people have.
> 
> I haven't reached that far in the process, all my understanding is from expat forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Invite?? I already lodged my application Bro and did not see an option to upload any documents in the process. It was just asking for details to fill in.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vampinnamaneni said:


> Invite?? I already lodged my application Bro and did not see an option to upload any documents in the process. It was just asking for details to fill in.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Sorry I should had asked that, didnt see signature as I am on mobile.

Please read the below link incase u haven't

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1239201

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## US2AUS86

*Eoi*



Rahul_UK183 said:


> Sorry I should had asked that, didnt see signature as I am on mobile.
> 
> Please read the below link incase u haven't
> 
> What is PR, EOI, 189,190, SOL, CSOL? What is the 1st thing I should do ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



This link has all the info needed. Thanks for the link.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi All, 

SOL - 261313 

Can I apply two separate EOI for 189[60pts] and 190[65pts]? 

Which state accepts EOI for 261313?


----------



## sultan_azam

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SOL - 261313
> 
> Can I apply two separate EOI for 189[60pts] and 190[65pts]?
> 
> Which state accepts EOI for 261313?


yes you can, 

i think 261313 is open in NSW, NT, TAS & SA

check here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi,


Kindly let me know how to create a seperate EOI for 190.

Kindly see the screenshot. I don't find something like create EOI button.



sultan_azam said:


> yes you can,
> 
> i think 261313 is open in NSW, NT, TAS & SA
> 
> check here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search


----------



## namitc

Hi 

I received my USA PCC today. However, the address that it mentions under my name is the one from which i delivered the package and that is a US address owned by my aunt. It is not my address mentioned in my visa application. Is that a problem? 

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

ajaysbhatia said:


> Folks, I have resigned from my current employer and my last working day is 26th May 2017. I will not be joining another job immediately and will be occupying my time researching business opportunities to get into and looking for another job. I suppose I need to inform DIBP about this.
> 
> I am trying to understand :
> 1. How the employment verification will be done in this case
> 2. If any action will be required from my end besides informing DIBP about the change in employment circumstances
> 3. If not joining another employer will have any impact on my application
> 
> Inputs appreciated


1) They may or may not do verification, its utterly up to them. If they do, they will calk or email your HR or Manager who have signed your employment reference letter(s) or they may contact your superior/ supervisor if you have submitted Statuary Declaration.

2) If you already assigned CO for your case then you can contact and inform him about change in employment circumstances.

3) Absolutely no impact on your application.


----------



## rvd

Gop said:


> Hi, CO asked for pcc and Medicals... for us the CO contact was almost immediate after the visa lodging.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## Gop

rvd said:


> Congratulations and all the best..




Thank you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee

yousufkhan said:


> 1) They may or may not do verification, its utterly up to them. If they do, they will calk or email your HR or Manager who have signed your employment reference letter(s) or they may contact your superior/ supervisor if you have submitted Statuary Declaration.
> 
> 2) If you already assigned CO for your case then you can contact and inform him about change in employment circumstances.
> 
> 3) Absolutely no impact on your application.


Great, thanks!

I presume I will also need to upload my relieving letter even without having the CO ask for it. I have no confirmation if CO has been assigned as I have not had any contact since submission.


----------



## namitc

Friends,

I got my US PCC yesterday, however I have some related questions to it:-

1. The complete report is black and white. Is it supposed to be that way? Are we supposed to upload it as it is?

2. The report does not mention Australia anywhere. Is that ok?

3. The address on top is the address I got it delivered to in USA, and not my permanent address. Is that ok?

4. The report also says in bold that " This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licencing or employment or any other purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33." This point worries me because it mentions employment! Is that normal?

5. I recieved 2 pages - The first page is completely blank except that it mention my name and the address in USA. The second page is the actual report which also mentions my name and the USA address. Am I supposed to upload both pages or just the second page?

6. The actual result statement that is written is "The search of the fingerprints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level." Is that normal? Does everyone get this only? Does it mean that I should get a certificate from state or local level also (I was in US from April 2007 to May 2008)?

Any inputs will be well appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Kindly let me know how to create a seperate EOI for 190.
> 
> Kindly see the screenshot. I don't find something like create EOI button.


you can create a new & separate EOI by starting all fresh at https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start


----------



## sultan_azam

namitc said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my USA PCC today. However, the address that it mentions under my name is the one from which i delivered the package and that is a US address owned by my aunt. It is not my address mentioned in my visa application. Is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


i think that shouldnt be a problem, many applicants get the USA PCC delivered on someone's home at USA


----------



## Gsun

namitc said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my US PCC yesterday, however I have some related questions to it:-
> 
> 1. The complete report is black and white. Is it supposed to be that way? Are we supposed to upload it as it is?
> 
> 2. The report does not mention Australia anywhere. Is that ok?
> 
> 3. The address on top is the address I got it delivered to in USA, and not my permanent address. Is that ok?
> 
> 4. The report also says in bold that " This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licencing or employment or any other purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33." This point worries me because it mentions employment! Is that normal?
> 
> 5. I recieved 2 pages - The first page is completely blank except that it mention my name and the address in USA. The second page is the actual report which also mentions my name and the USA address. Am I supposed to upload both pages or just the second page?
> 
> 6. The actual result statement that is written is "The search of the fingerprints provided by this individual has revealed no prior arrest data at the FBI. This does not preclude further criminal history at the state or local level." Is that normal? Does everyone get this only? Does it mean that I should get a certificate from state or local level also (I was in US from April 2007 to May 2008)?
> 
> Any inputs will be well appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats how FBI report will be, what you listed in normal report. nothing to worry.


----------



## namitc

Gsun said:


> Thats how FBI report will be, what you listed in normal report. nothing to worry.


Ok Gsun. Thanks. But then should I upload both the pages or just 1?


----------



## yousufkhan

ajaysbhatia said:


> Great, thanks!
> 
> I presume I will also need to upload my relieving letter even without having the CO ask for it. I have no confirmation if CO has been assigned as I have not had any contact since submission.


-
If you already have receiving letter with you then its better to upload it. For knowledge about CO assigned, at times CO sent confirmation email that he is looking your case or you come to know once he asked for documents.


----------



## tihenry

According to immitracker, 5 people got their grants in the last 2 days.


----------



## desiaussie

that's good news


----------



## Numair16

Hello everyone,

I want to ask is it possible for someone with Engineering degree to claim points for teaching experience at Engineering University?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to ask is it possible for someone with Engineering degree to claim points for teaching experience at Engineering University?
> 
> Thanks


if the competent authority for university teacher/lecturer gives a green signal then you can try for claiming experience points


----------



## knell

Can you please tell, in which dates those granted visas were lodged? Do they lodged in April?


----------



## Ryanmic

knell said:


> Can you please tell, in which dates those granted visas were lodged? Do they lodged in April?


Hey Dude, Refer this link and apply your filter tricks https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/fullscreen (Hope Booster  )


----------



## Mannath

Hi,

I've lodged my application and in the process of submitting documents. Submitted almost all documents with few pending,waiting for Medicals appointment on May 22. I've a few questions and could you Please help me out with the following qstns

1) I've submitted Offer letter/experience letter etc for both the companies I worked, under "work reference", should I submit them again under 'Employment Contract'.Or shall i leave as-is.Please suggest.
2) My previous company name got changed and I am able to get a letter from HR regarding the same, also got the new experience certificate with new company logo. I am confused under which document type should I submit the company name change letter from HR.Also, should I submit the new experience letter also.Please suggest
3) Small confusion regarding name - In most of the certificates(Educational) I have my name with initial i.e 'Pradeep M' instead of having full name i.e 'Pradeep Mannath',however, I didnot fill it as a name change in my application.Please confirm if I'm I correct?Or should I be having an affidavit for it?
4) Do we need to attach the photograph.If so,any specifications for the photograph?
5) Please suggest under which document type can I upload the bank statements that proves my salary credit every month.
6) I've gone through many posts about the delay in Visa grant.Any specific known reasons for this?

I am posting this in multiple threads and know its not recommended,but am bit anxious and anxiousness is taking over my conscience here.Sorry abt that.Please help me out with the answers

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi, 
Looking at my signature, can you please advise by when can I expect the case officer to be assigned?


----------



## yousufkhan

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi,
> Looking at my signature, can you please advise by when can I expect the case officer to be assigned?


-
These days I observe CO assigned around 3 weeks time. So you can expect soon


----------



## aus_az

Hi Experts,

I need some clarifications about proving functional english - My wife has completed her primary and secondary education. However, she did not complete her 3 year degree as she has a couple of backlogs. I have submitted all her memos from primary, secondary and degree. I have also submitted certificates from her secondary and degree college stating that the medium of instruction was english. 

Do you think the above satisfies this requirement for functional english? - "completed all their primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English"


Would appreciate any advice in this regard. Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

aus_az said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need some clarifications about proving functional english - My wife has completed her primary and secondary education. However, she did not complete her 3 year degree as she has a couple of backlogs. I have submitted all her memos from primary, secondary and degree. I have also submitted certificates from her secondary and degree college stating that the medium of instruction was english.
> 
> Do you think the above satisfies this requirement for functional english? - "completed all their primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English"
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any advice in this regard. Thanks


 https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

aus_az said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need some clarifications about proving functional english - My wife has completed her primary and secondary education. However, she did not complete her 3 year degree as she has a couple of backlogs. I have submitted all her memos from primary, secondary and degree. I have also submitted certificates from her secondary and degree college stating that the medium of instruction was english.
> 
> Do you think the above satisfies this requirement for functional english? - "completed all their primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English"
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any advice in this regard. Thanks


In addition to the certs, if you can arrange an explicit letter mentioning the medium of instruction was English, I believe it would be best.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_az

Rahul_UK183 said:


> In addition to the certs, if you can arrange an explicit letter mentioning the medium of instruction was English, I believe it would be best.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I have arranged an explicit letter mentioning the medium of instruction was english. My question is since she didn't complete her 3 year degree, would she still suffice the functional english criteria?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

aus_az said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have arranged an explicit letter mentioning the medium of instruction was english. My question is since she didn't complete her 3 year degree, would she still suffice the functional english criteria?


I have been told DIBP is quite pragmatic, therefore logically I am inclined to say that there shouldn't be any problem.

However if you are ok with the risk of CO raising an observation on this and asking for more docs then it should be ok.

Else proactively let your spouse take IELTS / PTE.

But going by the DIBP requirements/rulebook your current evidence wouldn't suffice, tricky situation. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul.Menon

*ACS letter interpretation*

Hi everyone - I would be grateful if the experts in this forum can comment on my query. 

Here is my timeline: 

1. Received ACS approval for 261313 in January 2017 (employment after *December 2008* can considered at a skilled level etc) 
2. Cleared IELTS (10 points) in March 2017
3. Submitted EOI in March 2017 claiming* 70 points*
4. Received invitation on March 29, 2017

Now, when I submitted my EOI I have claimed 15 points for overseas experience (equal to 8 years or more). ACS letter only have my experience till *November 2016* but when I submitted EOI I calculated my work experience till *March 2017 *from January 2009 (which the ACS letter said) as I am still working in the same company for the last 4 years. 

That's a total work experience 8 years and 2 months. 

*Will the case officer calculate work experience only till November 2016 as it is mentioned in the ACS letter OR will he calculate the work experience till March 2017 when I submitted my EOI? *

I just joined this forum though I had started moving things for Australian PR in October last year. An agent was handling things and I was busy at work so


----------



## aus_az

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I have been told DIBP is quite pragmatic, therefore logically I am inclined to say that there shouldn't be any problem.
> 
> However if you are ok with the risk of CO raising an observation on this and asking for more docs then it should be ok.
> 
> Else proactively let your spouse take IELTS / PTE.
> 
> But going by the DIBP requirements/rulebook your current evidence wouldn't suffice, tricky situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks Rahul_UK183. I think what you said makes sense. I have booked the test and hoping for the best.


----------



## NB

Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi everyone - I would be grateful if the experts in this forum can comment on my query.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> 1. Received ACS approval for 261313 in January 2017 (employment after *December 2008* can considered at a skilled level etc)
> 2. Cleared IELTS (10 points) in March 2017
> 3. Submitted EOI in March 2017 claiming* 70 points*
> 4. Received invitation on March 29, 2017
> 
> Now, when I submitted my EOI I have claimed 15 points for overseas experience (equal to 8 years or more). ACS letter only have my experience till *November 2016* but when I submitted EOI I calculated my work experience till *March 2017 *from January 2009 (which the ACS letter said) as I am still working in the same company for the last 4 years.
> 
> That's a total work experience 8 years and 2 months.
> 
> *Will the case officer calculate work experience only till November 2016 as it is mentioned in the ACS letter OR will he calculate the work experience till March 2017 when I submitted my EOI? *
> 
> I just joined this forum though I had started moving things for Australian PR in October last year. An agent was handling things and I was busy at work so


You have nothing to worry about.
You are entitled to additional points as and when they accrue to you after you have completed the ACS assessment as long as you keep working for the same company in the same position.

PLease go ahead and submit the visa application 

Cheers


----------



## Mannath

Hi,

PLEASE HELP ME WITH THE ANSWERS

I've lodged my application and in the process of submitting documents. Submitted almost all documents with few pending,waiting for Medicals appointment on May 22. I've a few questions and could you Please help me out with the following qstns

1) I've submitted Offer letter/experience letter etc for both the companies I worked, under "work reference", should I submit them again under 'Employment Contract'.Or shall i leave as-is.Please suggest.
2) My previous company name got changed and I am able to get a letter from HR regarding the same, also got the new experience certificate with new company logo. I am confused under which document type should I submit the company name change letter from HR.Also, should I submit the new experience letter also.Please suggest
3) Small confusion regarding name - In most of the certificates(Educational) I have my name with initial i.e 'Pradeep M' instead of having full name i.e 'Pradeep Mannath',however, I didnot fill it as a name change in my application.Please confirm if I'm I correct?Or should I be having an affidavit for it?
4) Do we need to attach the photograph.If so,any specifications for the photograph?
5) Please suggest under which document type can I upload the bank statements that proves my salary credit every month.
6) I've gone through many posts about the delay in Visa grant.Any specific known reasons for this?

I am posting this in multiple threads and know its not recommended,but am bit anxious and anxiousness is taking over my conscience here.Sorry abt that.Please help me out with the answers

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## cheffromindia

*Time for grant*

Hi guys I have applied on 23rd April, uploaded all docs, PCC and medical also cleared.

Any ideas how much time will it take to get a CO or grant?


----------



## shwetafu

cheffromindia said:


> Hi guys I have applied on 23rd April, uploaded all docs, PCC and medical also cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how much time will it take to get a CO or grant?




Hi , I have lodged mine on 26th April and no CO contact yet. We can expect it this week looking at trend now. Good luck 


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## khan4344

My CO was assigned on 20th April since then it's complete silence and I have also uploaded all the docs including medical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheffromindia

shwetafu said:


> Hi , I have lodged mine on 26th April and no CO contact yet. We can expect it this week looking at trend now. Good luck
> 
> 
> Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
> Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
> Invitation: 29th march 2017
> Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
> Co contact : 🤞🏼
> Grant :



Thanks so we might get a CO contact in this or next week. And by when we should expect grant is all is well!


----------



## shwetafu

khan4344 said:


> My CO was assigned on 20th April since then it's complete silence and I have also uploaded all the docs including medical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What did CO ask for?


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## Rafai

shwetafu said:


> cheffromindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have applied on 23rd April, uploaded all docs, PCC and medical also cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how much time will it take to get a CO or grant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I have lodged mine on 26th April and no CO contact yet. We can expect it this week looking at trend now. Good luck
> 
> 
> Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
> Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
> Invitation: 29th march 2017
> Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
> Co contact : 🤞🏼
> Grant :
Click to expand...


I lodged my application on 1st May. Kindly let me know when a CO is assigned to you. Thanks.


----------



## Rafai

khan4344 said:


> My CO was assigned on 20th April since then it's complete silence and I have also uploaded all the docs including medical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## cheffromindia

Thanks you for your response, I have couple of questions. Please assist and TIA.

1. Do we need to also upload Form 1221. I have already uploaded Form 80?

2. Also do we need to upload scan of passport photograph?

3. Lastly one of my bosses who signed a referral letter for me has moved to a different country and his contact details mentioned in the uploaded doc are no more reachable. What can I do in a situation like this? Is it advisable to get a referral letter from him on a letterhead of his current organisation or just on a blank paper? 

TIA


----------



## rvd

cheffromindia said:


> Thanks you for your response, I have couple of questions. Please assist and TIA.
> 
> 1. Do we need to also upload Form 1221. I have already uploaded Form 80?
> 
> 2. Also do we need to upload scan of passport photograph?
> 
> 3. Lastly one of my bosses who signed a referral letter for me has moved to a different country and his contact details mentioned in the uploaded doc are no more reachable. What can I do in a situation like this? Is it advisable to get a referral letter from him on a letterhead of his current organisation or just on a blank paper?
> 
> TIA


1. It is good to upload Form 1221. If CO asks for it then it cause additional delay due to Form 1221 apart from the usual ones.

2. No compulsory and I have not seen any post saying that CO requested for photos.

3. If your boss joined another company and your boss's new company letter head won't help. If possible get a new letter from your new boss(your present boss) and upload with the update that the earlier signed boss already left the company and those contact are not in use. DO THIS ASAP IF AHC CONTACT THE CONTACT DETAILS THEN MORE CLARIFICATION NEEDS TO BE PROVIDED WHEN AHC NOT ABLE TO CONNECT WITH THE PROVIDED INFO.

ALL THE BEST


----------



## khan4344

Rafai said:


> When did you lodge your visa?




I lodged visa on 4th April but didn't upload documents as I was waiting for PCC and medical to be completed. I received an email from my CO on 18th request to upload documents, which I did on 20th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheffromindia

shwetafu said:


> Hi , I have lodged mine on 26th April and no CO contact yet. We can expect it this week looking at trend now. Good luck
> 
> 
> Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
> Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
> Invitation: 29th march 2017
> Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
> Co contact : 🤞🏼
> Grant :





rvd said:


> 1. It is good to upload Form 1221. If CO asks for it then it cause additional delay due to Form 1221 apart from the usual ones.
> 
> 2. No compulsory and I have not seen any post saying that CO requested for photos.
> 
> 3. If your boss joined another company and your boss's new company letter head won't help. If possible get a new letter from your new boss(your present boss) and upload with the update that the earlier signed boss already left the company and those contact are not in use. DO THIS ASAP IF AHC CONTACT THE CONTACT DETAILS THEN MORE CLARIFICATION NEEDS TO BE PROVIDED WHEN AHC NOT ABLE TO CONNECT WITH THE PROVIDED INFO.
> 
> ALL THE BEST




Dear RVD,

Thanks for your reply. I do not work anymore in that organisation and getting a letter from that company is impossible. In fact there are other letters that I have from HR Director of tha company and GM which are like recommendation letters but do not state salary or hours etc. For salary and hours i have tax returns, salary statements, increment letters, promotion letters etc. Will uploading those be enough?


----------



## rvd

cheffromindia said:


> Dear RVD,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I do not work anymore in that organisation and getting a letter from that company is impossible. In fact there are other letters that I have from HR Director of tha company and GM which are like recommendation letters but do not state salary or hours etc. For salary and hours i have tax returns, salary statements, increment letters, promotion letters etc. Will uploading those be enough?


You can upload all the evidences you have. 

You were mentioning about a letter signed by the boss, who has also left the company.

Whether those contact information are your boss's contact info or company. If it is company then no worries as DIBP or AHC try to contact then some new person from the company may answer. 

If it is your boss's personal contact info and it is not in use then you have to update this to DIBP to avoid any miscommunication.

Hope I am not confusing.


----------



## Rahul.Menon

newbienz said:


> You have nothing to worry about.
> You are entitled to additional points as and when they accrue to you after you have completed the ACS assessment as long as you keep working for the same company in the same position.
> 
> PLease go ahead and submit the visa application
> 
> Cheers


Many thanks Sir. I was thinking of not applying for visa and submit another skill assessment letter from ACS.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi seniors,

Is there any difference in visa grant time for a 60/65/70 points?


----------



## rvd

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> Is there any difference in visa grant time for a 60/65/70 points?


There is no such difference based on points. Points are only invites.


----------



## rvd

Rahul.Menon said:


> Many thanks Sir. I was thinking of not applying for visa and submit another skill assessment letter from ACS.


I hope it is not required ACS is valid for two years from assessment. You just need to provide proof that you continuing in the same company.

It is only consumption of money and time.

However, decision is yours. Kindly update us.

All the best.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi everyone - I would be grateful if the experts in this forum can comment on my query.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> 1. Received ACS approval for 261313 in January 2017 (employment after *December 2008* can considered at a skilled level etc)
> 2. Cleared IELTS (10 points) in March 2017
> 3. Submitted EOI in March 2017 claiming* 70 points*
> 4. Received invitation on March 29, 2017
> 
> Now, when I submitted my EOI I have claimed 15 points for overseas experience (equal to 8 years or more). ACS letter only have my experience till *November 2016* but when I submitted EOI I calculated my work experience till *March 2017 *from January 2009 (which the ACS letter said) as I am still working in the same company for the last 4 years.
> 
> That's a total work experience 8 years and 2 months.
> 
> *Will the case officer calculate work experience only till November 2016 as it is mentioned in the ACS letter OR will he calculate the work experience till March 2017 when I submitted my EOI? *
> 
> I just joined this forum though I had started moving things for Australian PR in October last year. An agent was handling things and I was busy at work so


This is very normal as nothing happens instantly. Some time has to pass before you reach the next step. There is no need to file another ACS as one of the other members advised.

Indeed a waste of time and money and you will be redoing the EOI.

I guess you still haven't received the invite to apply for visa ?!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul.Menon

Rahul_UK183 said:


> This is very normal as nothing happens instantly. Some time has to pass before you reach the next step. There is no need to file another ACS as one of the other members advised.
> 
> Indeed a waste of time and money and you will be redoing the EOI.
> 
> I guess you still haven't received the invite to apply for visa ?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul

Thanks for your reply. 

I submitted EOI on March 20, 2017 and received the visa invite on March 29. I have all the documents ready but I am not sure if I have got the points wrong in EOI. 

ACS letter (that I received in January 2017) said all employment after December 2008 would come under skilled employment and the letter has all the details of my employment till November 2016. 

I submitted for EOI in March and so I calculated points till March (that would give me work experience of 8 years and 2 months and eligible for 15 points). But if I go with the work experience as per ACS letter I would have skilled employment for 7 years and 10 months - 2 months shy of an extra 5 points. 

I am with the same company and role as it is in the ACS letter. 
*
So wanted to double check in the forum if I need to submit a new EOI and ACS skills assessment. *


----------



## Rahul.Menon

rvd said:


> I hope it is not required ACS is valid for two years from assessment. You just need to provide proof that you continuing in the same company.
> 
> It is only consumption of money and time.
> 
> However, decision is yours. Kindly update us.
> 
> All the best.


Cool, thanks very much.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I submitted EOI on March 20, 2017 and received the visa invite on March 29. I have all the documents ready but I am not sure if I have got the points wrong in EOI.
> 
> ACS letter (that I received in January 2017) said all employment after December 2008 would come under skilled employment and the letter has all the details of my employment till November 2016.
> 
> I submitted for EOI in March and so I calculated points till March (that would give me work experience of 8 years and 2 months and eligible for 15 points). But if I go with the work experience as per ACS letter I would have skilled employment for 7 years and 10 months - 2 months shy of an extra 5 points.
> 
> I am with the same company and role as it is in the ACS letter.
> *
> So wanted to double check in the forum if I need to submit a new EOI and ACS skills assessment. *


I still dont think another ACS is required.

Anyway shall let others also confirm.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannath

Hi,

PLEASE HELP ME WITH THE ANSWERS

I've lodged my application and in the process of submitting documents. Submitted almost all documents with few pending,waiting for Medicals appointment on May 22. I've a few questions and could you Please help me out with the following qstns

1) I've submitted Offer letter/experience letter etc for both the companies I worked, under "work reference", should I submit them again under 'Employment Contract'.Or shall i leave as-is.Please suggest.
2) My previous company name got changed and I am able to get a letter from HR regarding the same, also got the new experience certificate with new company logo. I am confused under which document type should I submit the company name change letter from HR.Also, should I submit the new experience letter also.Please suggest
3) Small confusion regarding name - In most of the certificates(Educational) I have my name with initial i.e 'Pradeep M' instead of having full name i.e 'Pradeep Mannath',however, I didnot fill it as a name change in my application.Please confirm if I'm I correct?Or should I be having an affidavit for it?
4) Do we need to attach the photograph.If so,any specifications for the photograph?
5) Please suggest under which document type can I upload the bank statements that proves my salary credit every month.
6) I've gone through many posts about the delay in Visa grant.Any specific known reasons for this?

I am posting this in multiple threads and know its not recommended,but am bit anxious and anxiousness is taking over my conscience here.Sorry abt that.Please help me out with the answers

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## 1210778

Hi,
I just started the 189 visa process and just took IELTS yesterday hoping to get 7 each to have total of 65 points.

If you guys could answer following conundrums, it would of great help to me as I am not processing through a consultant but on my own.
-----------------------------------------------
1. MSA booklet states to upload the true color copies (without attestation) of all the documents. Just to confirm with you guys the experience you had. So I do not need to send any documents by post just upload the unattested copies. Right?
-----------------------------------------------
2. If I do not get 7 each in IELTS but 6, still I can continue with skill assessment from EA and later take IELTS again for 7 each for the EOI?

I am claiming 7 years of experience as follows;
6 years in one company
a. 1st CDR episode = first project at the start of 1st year
b. 2nd CDR episode = last project at the end of 6th year

1 year in my current firm (3rd CDR episode)

Is this okay? Any chance they will deduct some years of experience ?
-----------------------------------------------	
3. I have requested both reference letters in proper format signed by the direct manager as well as the company's CEO/HR (Option 1 of MSA Booklet). In addition to that I have the VISA page of both companies on my passport so I will include them too. Plus I have requested salary data for each month from both companies.

However, I do not have bank statement from my first company (6 years) because it was in Saudi and I already have left. Bank says they cannot issue the statement as my account has been frozen due to inactivity (obvious thing when you leave the kingdom).

So, do I really need bank statements for EA and for EOI?
-----------------------------------------------
4. MASA does not mention the background of picture to upload. Is it blue or white?
-----------------------------------------------
5. As the ceiling for my profession (Structural Engineer grouped under Civil Engineering professions - 233214), will be reset in July, do I need to wait for July for EOI if I get EA assessment on fast track or just go ahead with my application regardless of waiting for the July? Any tips?
-----------------------------------------------
6. I did my masters as a distance learner (2013-2015) while I was working in the first company. So I have not yet completed 2 years after masters yet. Will it have any impact? I was still working while studying btw.


----------



## rvd

My answers are as follows:

1. Don't duplicate any document in two places. It may cause confusion.
2. You can upload under Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
3. It is common for many and CO may aware of this so you are RIGHT.
4. Not mandatory- No one have posted that CO asks for photo as far as I saw
5. Bank Statement - Business
6. No specific reason - each application is different according to DIBP

Hope this will help you.

ALL THE BEST



Mannath said:


> Hi,
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME WITH THE ANSWERS
> 
> I've lodged my application and in the process of submitting documents. Submitted almost all documents with few pending,waiting for Medicals appointment on May 22. I've a few questions and could you Please help me out with the following qstns
> 
> 1) I've submitted Offer letter/experience letter etc for both the companies I worked, under "work reference", should I submit them again under 'Employment Contract'.Or shall i leave as-is.Please suggest.
> 2) My previous company name got changed and I am able to get a letter from HR regarding the same, also got the new experience certificate with new company logo. I am confused under which document type should I submit the company name change letter from HR.Also, should I submit the new experience letter also.Please suggest
> 3) Small confusion regarding name - In most of the certificates(Educational) I have my name with initial i.e 'Pradeep M' instead of having full name i.e 'Pradeep Mannath',however, I didnot fill it as a name change in my application.Please confirm if I'm I correct?Or should I be having an affidavit for it?
> 4) Do we need to attach the photograph.If so,any specifications for the photograph?
> 5) Please suggest under which document type can I upload the bank statements that proves my salary credit every month.
> 6) I've gone through many posts about the delay in Visa grant.Any specific known reasons for this?
> 
> I am posting this in multiple threads and know its not recommended,but am bit anxious and anxiousness is taking over my conscience here.Sorry abt that.Please help me out with the answers
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


----------



## Mannath

Thanks much you rvd for the reply.


rvd said:


> My answers are as follows:
> 
> 1. Don't duplicate any document in two places. It may cause confusion.
> 2. You can upload under Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
> 3. It is common for many and CO may aware of this so you are RIGHT.
> 4. Not mandatory- No one have posted that CO asks for photo as far as I saw
> 5. Bank Statement - Business
> 6. No specific reason - each application is different according to DIBP
> 
> Hope this will help you.
> 
> ALL THE BEST


----------



## Shailesh.dhiman

Hi all,

Can somebody tell me if we have negative marking in any section, as far as i know there is no negative marking. Can somebody please help me clearing the doubt.


----------



## Shailesh.dhiman

Hi Can somebody please tell me if their is any negative marking in any section in PTE academy exam.


----------



## Shailesh.dhiman

Can somebody tell me if 65 Points is enough for 263111 job code under 189 for 2017-18.


----------



## Rafai

Shailesh.dhiman said:


> Hi Can somebody please tell me if their is any negative marking in any section in PTE academy exam.


There is. In multiple answer questions where you have to choose more than one answer.


----------



## yousufkhan

Shailesh.dhiman said:


> Hi Can somebody please tell me if their is any negative marking in any section in PTE academy exam.


-
Negative marking in MCQs to ensure aspirants only select one option


----------



## sanjeevneo

Help needed !!

This is the email i received from ACS departments 
"
The originally submitted documents are unsatisfactory due to new Department of Immigration and Border Protection requirements introduced in March 2017. Please refer to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...led-Migration-applications/2-year-study#study for full details.

you must obtain a NEW certified copy of a completion letter from your educational institution, including:

• the date that the course commenced and ended
• the date that course requirements were met
• the location of the campus where the study was undertaken
• whether the study involved any distance learning and where such study was undertaken
• whether the study was full-time or part-time
• the language in which instruction was given
• where credit has been granted, it must specify if the credit granted was on the basis of study in a course which also met the conditions of the Australian study requirement.

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents. 
"

Questions:

1. What exactly should i be asking for when i go to the uni. I have the Australian higher education statement attached which states everything. This is for onshore application btw. 

2. Does this mean that even after i attach all the documents. They will start the process in 30 days? Did i just lose a month?


----------



## NB

sanjeevneo said:


> Help needed !!
> 
> This is the email i received from ACS departments
> "
> The originally submitted documents are unsatisfactory due to new Department of Immigration and Border Protection requirements introduced in March 2017. Please refer to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...led-Migration-applications/2-year-study#study for full details.
> 
> you must obtain a NEW certified copy of a completion letter from your educational institution, including:
> 
> • the date that the course commenced and ended
> • the date that course requirements were met
> • the location of the campus where the study was undertaken
> • whether the study involved any distance learning and where such study was undertaken
> • whether the study was full-time or part-time
> • the language in which instruction was given
> • where credit has been granted, it must specify if the credit granted was on the basis of study in a course which also met the conditions of the Australian study requirement.
> 
> We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.
> "
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. What exactly should i be asking for when i go to the uni. I have the Australian higher education statement attached which states everything. This is for onshore application btw.
> 
> 2. Does this mean that even after i attach all the documents. They will start the process in 30 days? Did i just lose a month?


1. You have to ask your university to give a fresh statement giving the details required by ACS in absolutely same format
2. You will not lose a month in assessment. 
What they mean is as soon as you upload the new statement, it will be back in queue for assessment.
However you only have a maximum period of 30 days to do it. 
If you fail to upload the fresh statements within the 30 days, they will proceed with the assessment without considering this education 

So get the statement as soon as you can and upload the same and inform the assessor that you have done the same.

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevneo

newbienz said:


> 1. You have to ask your university to give a fresh statement giving the details required by ACS in absolutely same format
> 
> 2. You will not lose a month in assessment.
> 
> What they mean is as soon as you upload the new statement, it will be back in queue assessment.
> 
> However you only have a maximum period of 30 days to do it.
> 
> If you fail to upload the fresh statements within the 30 days, they will proceed with the assessment without considering this education
> 
> 
> 
> So get the statement as soon as you can and upload the same and inform the assessor that you have done the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks so much man. Now i can go to sleep ill get it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## tihenry

Shailesh.dhiman said:


> Can somebody tell me if 65 Points is enough for 263111 job code under 189 for 2017-18.


I think that should be fine.. Many people got their invites in 2months with 65 points for 263111 in 1026-17.


----------



## Irislam79

May I know usually take how long for the CO to contact my employer when all documents are submitted? Is it a compulsory for the CO to call or email? TIA.


----------



## M.Abdellah

My visa lodged on 13-01-2017
Job Verification for current employment done on 04-04-2017
Please if any one can help,
I think if there was something wrong with the verification they should call me long back. Right or NO?
Can I get the grant this week?. I hope


----------



## yousufkhan

M.Abdellah said:


> My visa lodged on 13-01-2017
> Job Verification for current employment done on 04-04-2017
> Please if any one can help,
> I think if there was something wrong with the verification they should call me long back. Right or NO?
> Can I get the grant this week?. I hope


-
I can only say stay positive and good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

Prantika Das said:


> Why August? Threshold are increased ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk




Quota run out. There will be a backlog of 70+ pointers for first 2-3 rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

M.Abdellah said:


> My visa lodged on 13-01-2017
> Job Verification for current employment done on 04-04-2017
> Please if any one can help,
> I think if there was something wrong with the verification they should call me long back. Right or NO?
> Can I get the grant this week?. I hope




It takes 2-4 month after verification to get a grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Shailesh.dhiman said:


> Hi Can somebody please tell me if their is any negative marking in any section in PTE academy exam.




No. you just dont get a point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

ryanking said:


> Anybody from Singapore,,
> 
> Can you please let me know the procedure for medical checkup & police check. I have a Indian passport.


Hi Mate,

For Medical checkup, you have to go to panel clinic - you will be able to find the list of clinics at DIBP site

Arranging Health examination

Panel Clinic - Singapore

For Police checkup, you would first need to appeal for CoC (Certificate of Clearance) from Singapore Police, once your appeal is approved, you need to apply for CoC, once that also approved, then you need to pay the fee (online) and book a slot for fingerprint.
On the day of your appointment, you go there, have your fingerprint and within 15-20 minutes, they will give you your CoC. thats it.

Hope it helps!!!


----------



## sharmison

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heartiest congratulations :rockon:


----------



## sharmison

singh1982 said:


> Hi guys, I have a situation. My ex employer has been acquired by another org, the official announcement has still not been made I heard from a friend. I have filed my EOI on may 1. Please advise if I need to update my EOI.
> 
> Also, does it impact my grant chances at all, I still have to receive an invite, maybe in July.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


If the legal acquisition has not happened yet, that mean your company is still legally known by its current name. Even though the company has been acquired and name changed in another country but the legal entity in your country in not changed yet, then you should be using the current legal name.

In my case, company got acquired earlier so I applied with a current name, later when the company's legal name changed, then I just uploaded the name change documents....so far CO has not questioned me on this (hopefully will not)


----------



## Gop

sharmison said:


> Heartiest congratulations :rockon:




Thank you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic

Gop said:


> Hi all, Finally by gods grace our wait is over. We got our grants today!!!
> 
> The time lines are as below
> ANZSCO code : 2631313
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 15 feb 2017
> Visa lodgement: 2 march 2017
> Co contact: 6 march 2017
> Docs uploaded: 27 march 2017
> Grant: 11 may 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and Best of luck !!!
Your timeline is very impresive , increasing my hope 


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsharma05

Another dry day. No grant today again


----------



## khan4344

surprising........

I thought last week they had come to normal but......


----------



## sultan_azam

a civil engineer friend of mine got visa after 6 months today


----------



## khan4344

sultan_azam said:


> a civil engineer friend of mine got visa after 6 months today


congratulations to him


----------



## achalbarla

*application lodged, all documents uploaded*

Gd`day folks,

Mentioned below are my Timelines :rockon: 
Finished Attaching all the documents on 15th May 2017, Now waiting for CO. :lalala:

__________________-__________________________________________
ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer

IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
IELTS Result (6.5)	Mid November 
EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017 
PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017 
EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017 
Lodged 189 (75 points )	22 Apr 2017 
Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017 
Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017
Australia PCC Applied	27 Apr 2017 
Australia PCC Outcome	28 Apr 2017
Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
India PCC Applied	2nd May 2017
India PCC positive result 15 May 2017
CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited:	:fingerscrossed:
layball:

Suggestion:- Wherever applying,attach all the prescribed documents, It`ll prevent unnecessary delays. 
There`s enough info available online. One doesn`t require an agent if his/her case is strong.

Good Luck Folks !!!!! :angel:


Br// AB


----------



## knell

It seems that, those who got grant, in last 5-7 days, applied 4-5 months ago; like between Jan-March. But no news for those who applied in mid April. Who knows when this deadlock gonna end and everything will resume regularly. Though 180 days is the advertised time according to DIBP, but most of the people get grant in 4-6 weeks, hence, we can't just mail to DIBP and know when we can expect grant, rather than waiting


----------



## rvd

knell said:


> It seems that, those who got grant, in last 5-7 days, applied 4-5 months ago; like between Jan-March. But no news for those who applied in mid April. Who knows when this deadlock gonna end and everything will resume regularly. Though 180 days is the advertised time according to DIBP, but most of the people get grant in 4-6 weeks, hence, we can't just mail to DIBP and know when we can expect grant, rather than waiting


It is really surprising to see that most of the people got grant in 4-6 weeks.

I presume very few may got in that way. 

I would love to see more such faster grants for many but in reality I think it is different.

Hope for the best.


----------



## 1210778

*Please reply*



coolestbliss said:


> Hi,
> I just started the 189 visa process and just took IELTS yesterday hoping to get 7 each to have total of 65 points.
> 
> If you guys could answer following conundrums, it would of great help to me as I am not processing through a consultant but on my own.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 1. MSA booklet states to upload the true color copies (without attestation) of all the documents. Just to confirm with you guys the experience you had. So I do not need to send any documents by post just upload the unattested copies. Right?
> -----------------------------------------------
> 2. If I do not get 7 each in IELTS but 6, still I can continue with skill assessment from EA and later take IELTS again for 7 each for the EOI?
> 
> I am claiming 7 years of experience as follows;
> 6 years in one company
> a. 1st CDR episode = first project at the start of 1st year
> b. 2nd CDR episode = last project at the end of 6th year
> 
> 1 year in my current firm (3rd CDR episode)
> 
> Is this okay? Any chance they will deduct some years of experience ?
> -----------------------------------------------
> 3. I have requested both reference letters in proper format signed by the direct manager as well as the company's CEO/HR (Option 1 of MSA Booklet). In addition to that I have the VISA page of both companies on my passport so I will include them too. Plus I have requested salary data for each month from both companies.
> 
> However, I do not have bank statement from my first company (6 years) because it was in Saudi and I already have left. Bank says they cannot issue the statement as my account has been frozen due to inactivity (obvious thing when you leave the kingdom).
> 
> So, do I really need bank statements for EA and for EOI?
> -----------------------------------------------
> 4. MASA does not mention the background of picture to upload. Is it blue or white?
> -----------------------------------------------
> 5. As the ceiling for my profession (Structural Engineer grouped under Civil Engineering professions - 233214), will be reset in July, do I need to wait for July for EOI if I get EA assessment on fast track or just go ahead with my application regardless of waiting for the July? Any tips?
> -----------------------------------------------
> 6. I did my masters as a distance learner (2013-2015) while I was working in the first company. So I have not yet completed 2 years after masters yet. Will it have any impact? I was still working while studying btw.


Please reply me.


----------



## rvd

coolestbliss said:


> Please reply me.


uote:
Originally Posted by coolestbliss View Post
Hi,
I just started the 189 visa process and just took IELTS yesterday hoping to get 7 each to have total of 65 points.

If you guys could answer following conundrums, it would of great help to me as I am not processing through a consultant but on my own.
-----------------------------------------------
1. MSA booklet states to upload the true color copies (without attestation) of all the documents. Just to confirm with you guys the experience you had. So I do not need to send any documents by post just upload the unattested copies. Right?

*Ans:Upload unattested clear color scan copy of documents*

-----------------------------------------------
2. If I do not get 7 each in IELTS but 6, still I can continue with skill assessment from EA and later take IELTS again for 7 each for the EOI?
*
ANS: 6 is enough for submitting EOI-For skill assessment English score is not compulsory or not needed*

I am claiming 7 years of experience as follows;
6 years in one company
a. 1st CDR episode = first project at the start of 1st year
b. 2nd CDR episode = last project at the end of 6th year

1 year in my current firm (3rd CDR episode)

Is this okay? Any chance they will deduct some years of experience ?
*Ans: Dedcutions will be there*

-----------------------------------------------	
3. I have requested both reference letters in proper format signed by the direct manager as well as the company's CEO/HR (Option 1 of MSA Booklet). In addition to that I have the VISA page of both companies on my passport so I will include them too. Plus I have requested salary data for each month from both companies.

However, I do not have bank statement from my first company (6 years) because it was in Saudi and I already have left. Bank says they cannot issue the statement as my account has been frozen due to inactivity (obvious thing when you leave the kingdom).

*AnS; When you have strong proofs from employer bank statements are not compulsory.*

So, do I really need bank statements for EA and for EOI?

*Ans: EA and EOI bank statements are not required.*
-----------------------------------------------
4. MASA does not mention the background of picture to upload. Is it blue or white?

*Ans: Not compulsory- I presume white will do*
-----------------------------------------------
5. As the ceiling for my profession (Structural Engineer grouped under Civil Engineering professions - 233214), will be reset in July, do I need to wait for July for EOI if I get EA assessment on fast track or just go ahead with my application regardless of waiting for the July? Any tips?

*Ans: You can make EOI immediately after asssessment and English score*
-----------------------------------------------
6. I did my masters as a distance learner (2013-2015) while I was working in the first company. So I have not yet completed 2 years after masters yet. Will it have any impact? I was still working while studying btw.

*Ans: No impact.*


----------



## amir577

HI Guys,

I am little confused, today i get email for VAC2 fee, i am on website

https://paypaperbills.postbillpay.com.au/postbillpay/pay/default

but when i enter all details it says this 

"To pay your bill, enter your billpay code and reference no, your payment card details and the amount you wish to pay."

but all info is filled, no extra spaces and no errors

I dont know why it is saying that

Regards
amir577


----------



## 1210778

*Thanks alot*



rvd said:


> uote:
> Originally Posted by coolestbliss View Post
> Hi,
> I just started the 189 visa process and just took IELTS yesterday hoping to get 7 each to have total of 65 points.
> 
> If you guys could answer following conundrums, it would of great help to me as I am not processing through a consultant but on my own.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 1. MSA booklet states to upload the true color copies (without attestation) of all the documents. Just to confirm with you guys the experience you had. So I do not need to send any documents by post just upload the unattested copies. Right?
> 
> *Ans:Upload unattested clear color scan copy of documents*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 2. If I do not get 7 each in IELTS but 6, still I can continue with skill assessment from EA and later take IELTS again for 7 each for the EOI?
> *
> ANS: 6 is enough for submitting EOI-For skill assessment English score is not compulsory or not needed*
> 
> I am claiming 7 years of experience as follows;
> 6 years in one company
> a. 1st CDR episode = first project at the start of 1st year
> b. 2nd CDR episode = last project at the end of 6th year
> 
> 1 year in my current firm (3rd CDR episode)
> 
> Is this okay? Any chance they will deduct some years of experience ?
> *Ans: Dedcutions will be there*
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 3. I have requested both reference letters in proper format signed by the direct manager as well as the company's CEO/HR (Option 1 of MSA Booklet). In addition to that I have the VISA page of both companies on my passport so I will include them too. Plus I have requested salary data for each month from both companies.
> 
> However, I do not have bank statement from my first company (6 years) because it was in Saudi and I already have left. Bank says they cannot issue the statement as my account has been frozen due to inactivity (obvious thing when you leave the kingdom).
> 
> *AnS; When you have strong proofs from employer bank statements are not compulsory.*
> 
> So, do I really need bank statements for EA and for EOI?
> 
> *Ans: EA and EOI bank statements are not required.*
> -----------------------------------------------
> 4. MASA does not mention the background of picture to upload. Is it blue or white?
> 
> *Ans: Not compulsory- I presume white will do*
> -----------------------------------------------
> 5. As the ceiling for my profession (Structural Engineer grouped under Civil Engineering professions - 233214), will be reset in July, do I need to wait for July for EOI if I get EA assessment on fast track or just go ahead with my application regardless of waiting for the July? Any tips?
> 
> *Ans: You can make EOI immediately after asssessment and English score*
> -----------------------------------------------
> 6. I did my masters as a distance learner (2013-2015) while I was working in the first company. So I have not yet completed 2 years after masters yet. Will it have any impact? I was still working while studying btw.
> 
> *Ans: No impact.*


Thank you so much for the reply. Just a short followup.

If they gonna deduct some years of experience, whats your opinion, I cant afford losing more than 2 years as it will bring down my exp to less than 5 years (so less points). BTW, I have strong CV and experience and strong supporting documents (except bank statements).


----------



## rvd

coolestbliss said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. Just a short followup.
> 
> If they gonna deduct some years of experience, whats your opinion, I cant afford losing more than 2 years as it will bring down my exp to less than 5 years (so less points). BTW, I have strong CV and experience and strong supporting documents (except bank statements).


What I understood and noticed is if applicant's education is outside Australia then there is a standard deduction. I am not sure whether it is different to case to case or assessing authority to assessing authority.

ALL THE BEST


----------



## tihenry

Another person got the grant today (from immitracker).. he/she had applied in jan 1st week


----------



## khan4344

tihenry said:


> Another person got the grant today (from immitracker).. he/she had applied in jan 1st week


looks like only engineers are getting grant.


----------



## rvd

Hi,

Just for your information- This guy got affected negatively after the reassessment. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-deduct-more-than-2-years-reassessment.html



Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I submitted EOI on March 20, 2017 and received the visa invite on March 29. I have all the documents ready but I am not sure if I have got the points wrong in EOI.
> 
> ACS letter (that I received in January 2017) said all employment after December 2008 would come under skilled employment and the letter has all the details of my employment till November 2016.
> 
> I submitted for EOI in March and so I calculated points till March (that would give me work experience of 8 years and 2 months and eligible for 15 points). But if I go with the work experience as per ACS letter I would have skilled employment for 7 years and 10 months - 2 months shy of an extra 5 points.
> 
> I am with the same company and role as it is in the ACS letter.
> *
> So wanted to double check in the forum if I need to submit a new EOI and ACS skills assessment. *


----------



## namitc

Does "Received" application status mean that no CO has been allocated yet? What could be the next status that I can expect to change to?


----------



## rvd

namitc said:


> Does "Received" application status mean that no CO has been allocated yet? What could be the next status that I can expect to change to?


Unless CO request for any information the application will be in Received status only. If CO request you for some documents then status will be Information Requested. Once you respond the status will become Assessment in progress until granted. Once granted the status will be Finalized. 

If CO does not request anything then status will be directly changed to Finalized after the grant.


----------



## Ryanmic

rvd said:


> Unless CO request for any information the application will be in Received status only. If CO request you for some documents then status will be Information Requested. Once you respond the status will become Assessment in progress until granted. Once granted the status will be Finalized.
> 
> If CO does not request anything then status will be directly changed to Finalized after the grant.


Good to know...sorry mate, just a repeat question.
Im bit worried with my case, still in received state from Apr 09, no CO yet.
Do you guys seen any case recemtly which was in Received state and finalised? How long you have seen for these type of processing . 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## santa cruise

Ls& Gs,
Just happy to share with you guys my timeline.

Career 233111 
Age: 15
English:10
Qualification: 15
Aus study:5
Experience:15

EOI 189 Submitted 23 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 March 2017
Visa lodge:10 March 2017
CO contact: 20 March 2017
Request Health check, Character clearance
Updated all information 11 April 2017
Visa grant 12 May 2017


----------



## khan4344

santa cruise said:


> Ls& Gs,
> Just happy to share with you guys my timeline.
> 
> Career 233111
> Age: 15
> English:10
> Qualification: 15
> Aus study:5
> Experience:15
> 
> EOI 189 Submitted 23 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 March 2017
> Visa lodge:10 March 2017
> CO contact: 20 March 2017
> Request Health check, Character clearance
> Updated all information 11 April 2017
> Visa grant 12 May 2017


please update if you have a profile on immitracker.


----------



## Rafai

Ryanmic said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless CO request for any information the application will be in Received status only. If CO request you for some documents then status will be Information Requested. Once you respond the status will become Assessment in progress until granted. Once granted the status will be Finalized.
> 
> If CO does not request anything then status will be directly changed to Finalized after the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know...sorry mate, just a repeat question.
> Im bit worried with my case, still in received state from Apr 09, no CO yet.
> Do you guys seen any case recemtly which was in Received state and finalised? How long you have seen for these type of processing .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did you submit all documents including PCCs and Medicals?


----------



## Rahul.Menon

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just for your information- This guy got affected negatively after the reassessment.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Many thanks for forwarding me the query, sir.
> 
> I hope the DIBP is not very strict on the ACS skills assessment letter. Praying that they will be pragmatic and use the letter as a reference point, and calculate the additional work experience between the date in ACS letter and the date on which the EOI was lodged.
> 
> If not, I'm screwed.
> 
> If my application is rejected based on this, I'll definitely let this group know about it so that others can do more checks before lodging their application.
> 
> Thanks a lot, RVD. God bless.


----------



## NB

Rahul.Menon said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just for your information- This guy got affected negatively after the reassessment.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Many thanks for forwarding me the query, sir.
> 
> I hope the DIBP is not very strict on the ACS skills assessment letter. Praying that they will be pragmatic and use the letter as a reference point, and calculate the additional work experience between the date in ACS letter and the date on which the EOI was lodged.
> 
> If not, I'm screwed.
> 
> If my application is rejected based on this, I'll definitely let this group know about it so that others can do more checks before lodging their application.
> 
> Thanks a lot, RVD. God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are continuing in the same job designation in the same company as shown in the last experience in ACS, then by law you are entitled to claim points for extra experience as and when it occurs
> You are not at anyone's mercy for the same, if you fulfill the above 2 requirements
> I don't understand why you are apprehensive?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> Rahul.Menon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are continuing in the same job designation in the same company as shown in the last experience in ACS, then by law you are entitled to claim points for extra experience as and when it occurs
> You are not at anyone's mercy for the same, if you fulfill the above 2 requirements
> I don't understand why you are apprehensive?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.. and its quite obvious logically as well given the processing time frames laid down by DIBP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryanmic

Rafai said:


> Did you submit all documents including PCCs and Medicals?


Yes all done..including form 80.


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul.Menon

newbienz said:


> Rahul.Menon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are continuing in the same job designation in the same company as shown in the last experience in ACS, then by law you are entitled to claim points for extra experience as and when it occurs
> You are not at anyone's mercy for the same, if you fulfill the above 2 requirements
> I don't understand why you are apprehensive?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the reassuring words. Hoping for the very best.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rafai

Ryanmic said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit all documents including PCCs and Medicals?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all done..including form 80.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Theb they are probably verifying all your docs. You will get a direct grant soon hopefully.


----------



## naveen1224

yousufkhan said:


> -
> These days I observe CO assigned around 3 weeks time. So you can expect soon


I thought I was the only person who was worrying about CO contact. But there are lots of applicants who are still awaiting for response from CO.


----------



## Smrmoh

Hi All,
Is it true that, in May and June, they grant least no of Visas!! It's been 60+ days for me and still awaiting.
My agent told that VISA may come only in July and advised not to contact CO.


----------



## starreach28

Hi , 

PLS HELP ME WITH THE ANSWERS 

ANZSCO Code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
Points : 70 pts
EOI Filed on : 28-12-2016
Invited on : 04-01-2017
Visa Appln Lodged on : 07-01-2017
CO Contact : Awaiting

I have not received any information from CO and the application page displays as Application has been received and will be assessed from the date of filing (7th Jan 2017)

I am able to see many people who have filed application in Feb/Mar/April 2017 have successfully got grants.

1) In my case how long will it take and whether it will be a Direct Grant ? 

2) Even if its a Direct Grant will I be getting any verification call before awarding grant 
?
3) Do I need to write up a mail to DIBP asking for an update of my application ?

Thanks in advance for the answers

Regards,
Vishnu


----------



## shwetafu

naveen1224 said:


> I thought I was the only person who was worrying about CO contact. But there are lots of applicants who are still awaiting for response from CO.




I'm waiting since 26th April . All documents front Loaded 


Cdr positive : 9th march 2017
Eoi lodged : 15th march 2017
Invitation: 29th march 2017
Visa lodged : 26th April 2017
Co contact : 🤞🏼
Grant :


----------



## kvirlive

rvd said:


> Unless CO request for any information the application will be in Received status only. If CO request you for some documents then status will be Information Requested. Once you respond the status will become Assessment in progress until granted. Once granted the status will be Finalized.
> 
> If CO does not request anything then status will be directly changed to Finalized after the grant.


I beg to differ here.

Once Document sent, here are the possibilities

Documents received but not checked by CO than status would be, RECEIVED
Documents received and checked by CO than status would be, ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS

Hope this helps.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi all, 

I need some help to file income tax returns (ITR) in Malaysia as I am not residing over there. 

I work for two years and my tax salary is below than the tax bracket. So I need to know few things. 

1. How i can create Ez Hasil account login as I don't have regisrstion pin which is required for the first time. 
2. On first time Ez Hasil login page, They also need identification document, which will be passport in my case as I live temporary for two years on visa. 

I urgently need the help to fix this issue. 
Looking forward to hear from all. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some help to file income tax returns (ITR) in Malaysia as I am not residing over there.
> 
> I work for two years and my tax salary is below than the tax bracket. So I need to know few things.
> 
> 1. How i can create Ez Hasil account login as I don't have regisrstion pin which is required for the first time.
> 2. On first time Ez Hasil login page, They also need identification document, which will be passport in my case as I live temporary for two years on visa.
> 
> I urgently need the help to fix this issue.
> Looking forward to hear from all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I think you would get a better response if you asked this question on the Expat forum of Singapore 

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

newbienz said:


> I think you would get a better response if you asked this question on the Expat forum of Singapore
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I didn't find the fourm. Could you please send me exact link of this forum. 
Thanks mate 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic

kvirlive said:


> I beg to differ here.
> 
> Once Document sent, here are the possibilities
> 
> Documents received but not checked by CO than status would be, RECEIVED
> Documents received and checked by CO than status would be, ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS
> 
> Hope this helps.


Its bit bothering..i read a comment above from vishnu waiting from jan for CO contact and another post waiting from 2016.

I presume only options, left out is wait for 3 mnths from lodgement and start chase dbip from the next day. I observed application processing differ case by case and its a rocket science.

One qq ...my " last update " status in immi account is just reflecting the lodge date . Is it normal ...reason im asking is.... i have attached documents after that but the last update status is not reflecting it.

Dont want to confuse you guys..just want to make sure im not doing anything wrong.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

uqmraza2 said:


> Sorry I didn't find the fourm. Could you please send me exact link of this forum.
> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Singapore Expat Forum for Expats Living in Singapore - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## Ryanmic

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some help to file income tax returns (ITR) in Malaysia as I am not residing over there.
> 
> I work for two years and my tax salary is below than the tax bracket. So I need to know few things.
> 
> 1. How i can create Ez Hasil account login as I don't have regisrstion pin which is required for the first time.
> 2. On first time Ez Hasil login page, They also need identification document, which will be passport in my case as I live temporary for two years on visa.
> 
> I urgently need the help to fix this issue.
> Looking forward to hear from all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Malaysia Expat Forum - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad [Try post the same in Malaysia Forum ]


----------



## Zaddu

*Form 1221*

Could someone please suggest what to fill-in for questions 43 and 44 in form-1221?

Part N – Additional information:

question 43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia
and
question 44: Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?


----------



## Panda112

Does anyone here know how to pay the visa fee from Nepal?? I've been stuck at this for a week.

Anyone have used any alternate method?

Also, my health is scheduled for tomorrow (Wednesday). So, while filling the visa form, I marked the question "health taken in last 12 months?" as "yes" and gave explanation like "scheduled for 17th May". Will that work?


----------



## mattjason

A quick question...since ACS assessment skill met date was coming in between my tenure at one employer..in EOI i had to split my employment for this company to make one relevant to job code and one not relevant (so that I don't over claim the points). In visa application you need to mention last 10 years of , do i need to follow the same ?

ACS skill assessment met date Aug 2011
Entry 1: 
Employer X
Jan 2010 to Aug 2011 - Not relevant
Entry 2
Employer X (same as above)
Sep 2011 to Feb 2013

Appreciate your inputs...?


----------



## vjsharma25

Hi All,
I submitted my application to ACS for code 261112 but they have replied back that my skill doesn't match the code which is strange to me as I have been doing that role since last 6-8 years. Initially everyone starts a programmer barring MBAs who are inducted into managerial roles.
Now ACS has made recommendation that my skill matches ANZSCO code 261311, 261312 & 261313. I have to submit additional 200 AUD. Should I put the application under review meaning I have to apply again for the desired code. Has anyone faced this earlier? Just wanted to know.


----------



## vjsharma25

vjsharma25 said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my application to ACS for code 261112 but they have replied back that my skill doesn't match the code which is strange to me as I have been doing that role since last 6-8 years. Initially everyone starts a programmer barring MBAs who are inducted into managerial roles.
> Now ACS has made recommendation that my skill matches ANZSCO code 261311, 261312 & 261313. I have to submit additional 200 AUD. Should I put the application under review meaning I have to apply again for the desired code. Has anyone faced this earlier? Just wanted to know.


One more question pertaining to skill assessment. Does it restrict your job prospects in Australia to the skill which has been recognized by the ACS?


----------



## sharmison

*Grant!!!!*

Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....

Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.

Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....

Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..

Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...

I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....

woooo-----hooooooooooooo


----------



## maraikayer

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and 7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and owns of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and 7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and owns of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Many Congratulations


----------



## rvd

Congratulations..



santa cruise said:


> Ls& Gs,
> Just happy to share with you guys my timeline.
> 
> Career 233111
> Age: 15
> English:10
> Qualification: 15
> Aus study:5
> Experience:15
> 
> EOI 189 Submitted 23 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 March 2017
> Visa lodge:10 March 2017
> CO contact: 20 March 2017
> Request Health check, Character clearance
> Updated all information 11 April 2017
> Visa grant 12 May 2017


----------



## Gagz

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congrats mate. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Never think of rejection. These are common for many.

All the best.



Rahul.Menon said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just for your information- This guy got affected negatively after the reassessment.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Many thanks for forwarding me the query, sir.
> 
> I hope the DIBP is not very strict on the ACS skills assessment letter. Praying that they will be pragmatic and use the letter as a reference point, and calculate the additional work experience between the date in ACS letter and the date on which the EOI was lodged.
> 
> If not, I'm screwed.
> 
> If my application is rejected based on this, I'll definitely let this group know about it so that others can do more checks before lodging their application.
> 
> Thanks a lot, RVD. God bless.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gsun

starreach28 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> PLS HELP ME WITH THE ANSWERS
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Points : 70 pts
> EOI Filed on : 28-12-2016
> Invited on : 04-01-2017
> Visa Appln Lodged on : 07-01-2017
> CO Contact : Awaiting
> 
> I have not received any information from CO and the application page displays as Application has been received and will be assessed from the date of filing (7th Jan 2017)
> 
> I am able to see many people who have filed application in Feb/Mar/April 2017 have successfully got grants.
> 
> 1) In my case how long will it take and whether it will be a Direct Grant ?
> 
> 2) Even if its a Direct Grant will I be getting any verification call before awarding grant
> ?
> 3) Do I need to write up a mail to DIBP asking for an update of my application ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the answers
> 
> Regards,
> Vishnu


This seems very unusual, try contacting DIBP directly.


----------



## naveen1224

Ryanmic said:


> Its bit bothering..i read a comment above from vishnu waiting from jan for CO contact and another post waiting from 2016.
> 
> I presume only options, left out is wait for 3 mnths from lodgement and start chase dbip from the next day. I observed application processing differ case by case and its a rocket science.
> 
> One qq ...my " last update " status in immi account is just reflecting the lodge date . Is it normal ...reason im asking is.... i have attached documents after that but the last update status is not reflecting it.
> 
> Dont want to confuse you guys..just want to make sure im not doing anything wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


The same is with me as well. I have lodged the visa on 25th' April and uploaded all the docs upfront on 29th April. But in the application status "LAST UPDATED" date as 25th April. So can any one please let us know if there is something wrong with the date ?


----------



## rvd

It is quite common. Personally my application is also in Received state since 11-Jan-2017 and last updated also 11-Jan-2017. Last document uploaded was on 26-Jan-2017. 

You cannot chase DIBP before 7 months for 189. Even if you try to call you will not proper update. I had couple of communication with DIBP Dubai and got update as everything we have as of now and we will update you if anything more required.

EDIT: I contacted DIBP since I have uploaded reference letter with unauthorized person's signature and later updated with SD. 

Now instead worrying about the grant. It is better for us to plan what we have to do after the grant since grant is not the end of the road. It's just a beginning.

All the best.



Ryanmic said:


> Its bit bothering..i read a comment above from vishnu waiting from jan for CO contact and another post waiting from 2016.
> 
> I presume only options, left out is wait for 3 mnths from lodgement and start chase dbip from the next day. I observed application processing differ case by case and its a rocket science.
> 
> One qq ...my " last update " status in immi account is just reflecting the lodge date . Is it normal ...reason im asking is.... i have attached documents after that but the last update status is not reflecting it.
> 
> Dont want to confuse you guys..just want to make sure im not doing anything wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

Thanks a lot mate...

Hope everyone gets soon...



maraikayer said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk





khan4344 said:


> Many Congratulations





Gagz said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and all the best.



sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


----------



## rvd

Gsun said:


> This seems very unusual, try contacting DIBP directly.


Contacting DIBP is okay but it is not unusual and many are in the same status.

Please don't scare the OP.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ryanmic said:


> Its bit bothering..i read a comment above from vishnu waiting from jan for CO contact and another post waiting from 2016.
> 
> I presume only options, left out is wait for 3 mnths from lodgement and start chase dbip from the next day. I observed application processing differ case by case and its a rocket science.
> 
> One qq ...my " last update " status in immi account is just reflecting the lodge date . Is it normal ...reason im asking is.... i have attached documents after that but the last update status is not reflecting it.
> 
> Dont want to confuse you guys..just want to make sure im not doing anything wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Its not really a rocket science, there are very predictable patterns for about 90% of applicants. The remainder 10% deviate into "unknown" field. :tape2:


----------



## rvd

I think in visa application it is not required to split the same company's employment into parts. 
Explanation I presume:
This is required only to EOI as invitation process is automated one but visa assessment is manual process so CO can easily identify it from the documents rather it may lead to confusion.





mattjason said:


> A quick question...since ACS assessment skill met date was coming in between my tenure at one employer..in EOI i had to split my employment for this company to make one relevant to job code and one not relevant (so that I don't over claim the points). In visa application you need to mention last 10 years of , do i need to follow the same ?
> 
> ACS skill assessment met date Aug 2011
> Entry 1:
> Employer X
> Jan 2010 to Aug 2011 - Not relevant
> Entry 2
> Employer X (same as above)
> Sep 2011 to Feb 2013
> 
> Appreciate your inputs...?


----------



## pkk0574

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smrmoh

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo



Many many Contact..


----------



## Smrmoh

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo





Smrmoh said:


> sharmison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many many Congratulations
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


great news man...congratulations.... good luck for next steps


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> I think in visa application it is not required to split the same company's employment into parts.
> Explanation I presume:
> This is required only to EOI as invitation process is automated one but visa assessment is manual process so CO can easily identify it from the documents rather it may lead to confusion.


i think while filing visa application employment details, it asks "Whether you are claiming points for this experience", splitting the experience will be good else there will be unnecessary confusion.


----------



## vivek_ntm

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congratulations!! All the best to you and and your family


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> i think while filing visa application employment details, it asks "Whether you are claiming points for this experience", splitting the experience will be good else there will be unnecessary confusion.


I have similar situation.

I did not filled my visa application; it was done by the agent and I have the completed application and submitted application, in which I could see under employment history Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
against each employment but answer is blank for all my employments and none were split.

So my agent did not split it. I don't know my agent is correct or not since I am not rely him 100% because of confusion happened in uploading my reference letter, which I requested suggestion from you in Feb, if you remember.

Logically, I assume we don't need to split since we are claiming points for that employment. 

I will update if any update from CO.

Hoping for the best.

EDIT: Many would have been in same situation especially single employment but deducted few years cases are more. PLEASE SOMEONE WHO GOT THE GRANT KINDLY UPDATE whether you split the employment based on the assessing period.


----------



## vjsharma25

I need suggestions/advice on my case
I am gaining 65 points as per below details
Age: 25
English: 10
Skilled Occupation: 15
Qualification: 15
TOTAL: 65

I have turned 38 in April this year. I have just started the process. ACS result is still awaited but I am considering it is going to be positive as per my credentials. 


1. My question is pertaining to my age. Suppose I file visa application in next 3-4 months, what are the chances that my application will be processed before April 2018 because then I'll turn 39 years and this will deduct 10 points from my total score. Does DIBP consider age WHEN filed application or when they grant visa? In first case I had to get 20 marks in English to eliminate this situation. 
2. My spouse has same qualification as mine. We both are from IT. I am not claiming spouse's skill points at this point of time. Is it mandatory for dependent spouse to get her skill assessment done before she moves to Australia for working there? Can't skill assessment be done while in Australia if she wants to work afterwards?


----------



## NB

vjsharma25 said:


> I need suggestions/advice on my case
> I am gaining 65 points as per below details
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> Skilled Occupation: 15
> Qualification: 15
> TOTAL: 65
> 
> I have turned 38 in April this year. I have just started the process. ACS result is still awaited but I am considering it is going to be positive as per my credentials.
> 
> 
> 1. My question is pertaining to my age. Suppose I file visa application in next 3-4 months, what are the chances that my application will be processed before April 2018 because then I'll turn 39 years and this will deduct 10 points from my total score. Does DIBP consider age WHEN filed application or when they grant visa? In first case I had to get 20 marks in English to eliminate this situation.
> 2. My spouse has same qualification as mine. We both are from IT. I am not claiming spouse's skill points at this point of time. Is it mandatory for dependent spouse to get her skill assessment done before she moves to Australia for working there? Can't skill assessment be done while in Australia if she wants to work afterwards?


1. Your EOI points are frozen the moment you are issued an invite.
Any change to age or experience thereafter have no relevance 
So your aim should be to get an invitation to apply before you turn 39

2. No idea


----------



## sultan_azam

vjsharma25 said:


> I need suggestions/advice on my case
> I am gaining 65 points as per below details
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> Skilled Occupation: 15
> Qualification: 15
> TOTAL: 65
> 
> I have turned 38 in April this year. I have just started the process. ACS result is still awaited but I am considering it is going to be positive as per my credentials.
> 
> 
> 1. My question is pertaining to my age. Suppose I file visa application in next 3-4 months, what are the chances that my application will be processed before April 2018 because then I'll turn 39 years and this will deduct 10 points from my total score. Does DIBP consider age WHEN filed application or when they grant visa? In first case I had to get 20 marks in English to eliminate this situation.
> 2. My spouse has same qualification as mine. We both are from IT. I am not claiming spouse's skill points at this point of time. Is it mandatory for dependent spouse to get her skill assessment done before she moves to Australia for working there? Can't skill assessment be done while in Australia if she wants to work afterwards?


1st has been answered

2nd -you dont need your wife's skill assessment in case you arent claiming spouse points, her job searches afterwards will be influenced largely by her resume and other factors,


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> I have similar situation.
> 
> I did not filled my visa application; it was done by the agent and I have the completed application and submitted application, in which I could see under employment history Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
> against each employment but answer is blank for all my employments and none were split.
> 
> So my agent did not split it. I don't know my agent is correct or not since I am not rely him 100% because of confusion happened in uploading my reference letter, which I requested suggestion from you in Feb, if you remember.
> 
> Logically, I assume we don't need to split since we are claiming points for that employment.
> 
> I will update if any update from CO.
> 
> Hoping for the best.
> 
> EDIT: Many would have been in same situation especially single employment but deducted few years cases are more. PLEASE SOMEONE WHO GOT THE GRANT KINDLY UPDATE whether you split the employment based on the assessing period.


yeah, keep us updated, it will be good knowledge


----------



## applicant189

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congratulations! Wish you all the best


----------



## vjsharma25

sultan_azam said:


> 1st has been answered
> 
> 2nd -you dont need your wife's skill assessment in case you arent claiming spouse points, her job searches afterwards will be influenced largely by her resume and other factors,


Thanks for the reply.
One more question. Does the skill assessment (in my case) restrict one's job options to the code he has applied with. Like I am being assessed positive with " Analyst Programmer (261311)" though I submitted my application with code "ICT System Analyst".


----------



## Raghu794

I lodged my application on 01 Apr. CO contacted on 10 April for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 14 April and waiting since then. 

However, I am following the thread for the updates. In one of the recent discussions I read regarding claiming points for experience - so I went back and checked my application and it shows empty (pdf generated) for the question "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?". I am sure I have marked the question 'Yes' for three entries out of four, after breaking down the experience based on ACS report. In fact, for all four entries (on experience) this shows empty. Do I have to update the application? If yes, how do I it?


----------



## sultan_azam

Raghu794 said:


> I lodged my application on 01 Apr. CO contacted on 10 April for Medicals. Submitted medicals on 14 April and waiting since then.
> 
> However, I am following the thread for the updates. In one of the recent discussions I read regarding claiming points for experience - so I went back and checked my application and it shows empty (pdf generated) for the question "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?". I am sure I have marked the question 'Yes' for three entries out of four, after breaking down the experience based on ACS report. In fact, for all four entries (on experience) this shows empty. Do I have to update the application? If yes, how do I it?


this is a technical issue faced by many, however case officer will map things to eoi and then work on your file


----------



## sultan_azam

vjsharma25 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> One more question. Does the skill assessment (in my case) restrict one's job options to the code he has applied with. Like I am being assessed positive with " Analyst Programmer (261311)" though I submitted my application with code "ICT System Analyst".


it wont affect job search


----------



## namitc

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congrats Sharmison!! That really is a good news! All the best for future!!

Just a quick question: Were you able to provide all years of bank statements when asked for by CO? And can you please tell what employment related documents did you submit?

Thanks.


----------



## mattjason

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, keep us updated, it will be good knowledge


Appreciate comments from someone who had same issue. though both arguments are good....the question "are you claiming points for this employment?" worries me that if say yes for the whole tenure then whether CO will think that i am trying to say I'm claiming points all the period..or since EOI only we claim points and visa application we trying to substantiate our claim with documents....without even splitting CO can figure out we have claimed only the exp after skill assessment met date, by quickly checking EOI...??

Note : i am not using an agent to file application


----------



## Nmonga32

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Many many congratulations   hope to get my grant soon.. 3 months gone by so far.. But your post has given me hope


----------



## sultan_azam

mattjason said:


> Appreciate comments from someone who had same issue. though both arguments are good....the question "are you claiming points for this employment?" worries me that if say yes for the whole tenure then whether CO will think that i am trying to say I'm claiming points all the period..or since EOI only we claim points and visa application we trying to substantiate our claim with documents....without even splitting CO can figure out we have claimed only the exp after skill assessment met date, by quickly checking EOI...??
> 
> Note : i am not using an agent to file application


i think preference is given to what is written in EOI, because that is the basis for invitation, if we do blunder in eoi then it could lead to trouble, mistakes in visa application can be rectified to align with eoi

Edit - my reply is with respect to points claim for employment and not covers all aspects of visa application


----------



## mattjason

sultan_azam said:


> i think preference is given to what is written in EOI, because that is the basis for invitation, if we do blunder in eoi then it could lead to trouble, mistakes in visa application can be rectified to align with eoi
> 
> Edit - my reply is with respect to points claim for employment and not covers all aspects of visa application


Thanks for the comment. So you think splitting in visa application is the good option here so that it also aligns with EOI ?


----------



## rvd

mattjason said:


> Appreciate comments from someone who had same issue. though both arguments are good....the question "are you claiming points for this employment?" worries me that if say yes for the whole tenure then whether CO will think that i am trying to say I'm claiming points all the period..or since EOI only we claim points and visa application we trying to substantiate our claim with documents....without even splitting CO can figure out we have claimed only the exp after skill assessment met date, by quickly checking EOI...??
> 
> Note : i am not using an agent to file application


I would go with YES even if couple of months were used for claiming points. What I understood is that claiming points means more scrutiny (chances of employment verification). If marking as NO may leads to negative path.

Otherwise why confusing so much Split and enter as Sultan ji suggested.

I hope both will work and CO will accept both. There should not be a problem by doing either YES or split. 

This my thought.


----------



## chavanashish83

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congratulations mate..

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congrats !!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu469

Hello Friends, 
First of all a big congratulations to all who have recently got the grant. Its really encouraging to see things moving.
I was going through the immitracker and observed that all recent grants are from Adelaide CO office but can't see anything happening on Brisbane CO offfice front. Can any one suggest if this is true?


----------



## Irislam79

Sorry I'm new. May I ask that the immitracker link provided here, is it an Australia tracking system to track all the visa applications? Regardless own submission or through agents. Or it is a platform for tracking which only applies to applications through this forum? TQ.


----------



## rvd

Irislam79 said:


> Sorry I'm new. May I ask that the immitracker link provided here, is it an Australia tracking system to track all the visa applications? Regardless own submission or through agents. Or it is a platform for tracking which only applies to applications through this forum? TQ.


It is independent website. 

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## NB

Irislam79 said:


> Sorry I'm new. May I ask that the immitracker link provided here, is it an Australia tracking system to track all the visa applications? Regardless own submission or through agents. Or it is a platform for tracking which only applies to applications through this forum? TQ.


Adding to what RVD said, its totally based on what the members upload voluntarily

There is no independent verification of the data submitted

Cheers


----------



## M.Abdellah

All grants these days at Immitracker from Adelaide team, Nothing from Brisbane Team
:confused2::confused2::confused2:
Any one know the reason?


----------



## Rafai

Are CO contacts late every year in the month of May? I have been waiting since 1st May and have noticed that prior to April 20th CO contact was made in a matter of days!


----------



## Irislam79

Noted with thanks


----------



## neeans

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo



congratulations dear... Patience always Pays


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Friends,

I am planning to upload my documents today. Lodged my application a couple of days ago. Should we upload the same documents we sent to ACS that were notarized?? If that is the case what if I want to upload my latest payslips and bank statements?? Should I get them notarized too?? 

One more weird situation, i have a new passport now which is different from what I gave to ACS. When I checked it with them ACS said that should not be a problem for them as my old passport had enough validity too. Is it ok if I upload both old and new passport copies or just the new is fine?? Should I get it notarized too??

The documents I submitted for ACS were notarized an year ago. Will there be any validity period for notary too??

Thanks in Advance.

Vamsi

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

santa cruise said:


> Ls& Gs,
> Just happy to share with you guys my timeline.
> 
> Career 233111
> Age: 15
> English:10
> Qualification: 15
> Aus study:5
> Experience:15
> 
> EOI 189 Submitted 23 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 March 2017
> Visa lodge:10 March 2017
> CO contact: 20 March 2017
> Request Health check, Character clearance
> Updated all information 11 April 2017
> Visa grant 12 May 2017


Congratulations on your grant


----------



## vikaschandra

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo


Congratulations to you and family


----------



## Irislam79

May I know the CO contact, is it meaning the officer contact the employer of the applicant? Or the officer contact the applicant on updating?


----------



## biggy85

Irislam79 said:


> May I know the CO contact, is it meaning the officer contact the employer of the applicant? Or the officer contact the applicant on updating?


CO contacting the applicant asking for more information if required.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuj

Dear,
First of all many many congratulations and best of luck for your future.
Actually i am also planning to apply in the same Occupation Code : 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic). I am 30 years old and having 7 years of experience in Air Conditioning. My qualification is 3 years engineering diploma in mechanical engineering. Is my qualification is matching or equivalent with the TRA requirement for the Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic. Actually subjects mentioned in the TRA requirement is not matching with the subjects i have studied in the diploma.
Please explain.

Thanks in advance.





khiladi420 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am glad to inform that we got THE grant on the 30th of March for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st March by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the GRANT.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic)
> Total Points	: 60 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:10, IELTS:10)
> Positive TRA Assessment	: October 2016
> IELTS General	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 21/12/2016
> Malaysia PCC : 20/01/2017
> Medicals : 4-Jan-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 25/01/2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 14/02/17 CO requested for tax statements
> 
> Grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:
> 
> 
> I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:
> 
> God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..


----------



## amir577

Hi Expats,

I received my VAC2 invoice yesterday and payed it through https://paypaperbills.postbillpay.com.au/postbillpay/default.aspx website, i have two questions

1. how can see if they have received the payment in immiaccount, someone told on the forum check it under "Manage Payments" but now it is empty

2. my "Information provied" is disabled it is not active how can i let them know that i have payed the fee and uploaded the receipt 

Thanks in advance


----------



## uqmraza2

Ryanmic said:


> Malaysia Expat Forum - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad [Try post the same in Malaysia Forum ]


I tried to post over and but it seems people rarely post over there unlike expat to Australia.


----------



## Irislam79

Thanks


----------



## M.Abdellah

I added a newborn daughter to my application after lodging my application.
Any one can tell me if I will pay second payment for my daughter visa fee or there will be no payment?


----------



## M.Abdellah

amir577 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I received my VAC2 invoice yesterday and payed it through https://paypaperbills.postbillpay.com.au/postbillpay/default.aspx website, i have two questions
> 
> 1. how can see if they have received the payment in immiaccount, someone told on the forum check it under "Manage Payments" but now it is empty
> 
> 2. my "Information provied" is disabled it is not active how can i let them know that i have payed the fee and uploaded the receipt
> 
> Thanks in advance


Please can you tell me second payment for what?


----------



## namitc

Guys, what is this VAC2 payment? All that i paid is the application fee. 

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmison

Thanks mate


----------



## sharmison

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## sharmison

Smrmoh said:


> Many many Contact..


thanks


----------



## sharmison

namitc said:


> Congrats Sharmison!! That really is a good news! All the best for future!!
> 
> Just a quick question: Were you able to provide all years of bank statements when asked for by CO? And can you please tell what employment related documents did you submit?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks mate...

No I was not able to provide all the year's bank statement.
CO asked me for last 8 years' bank state (for all the years that I claimed), but I could manage only 5 and half years, so I provided that and provided the explanation in mail that Earlier I had worked in US and in India and before moving out of the country, I got those bank account closed, so its not possible to travel to either US or India and request the bank to get me the statement (as Banks do not entertain such requests on phone or email)

Hope I answered you query


----------



## sharmison

Thanks a lot everyone......

I wish and pray for speedy grant for all mates who are eagerly waiting....

Good Luck all



Nmonga32 said:


> Many many congratulations   hope to get my grant soon.. 3 months gone by so far.. But your post has given me hope





applicant189 said:


> Congratulations! Wish you all the best





chavanashish83 said:


> Congratulations mate..
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk





Ryanmic said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk





neeans said:


> congratulations dear... Patience always Pays





vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and family


----------



## khan4344

Guys I can see 2 more grants on immitracker.

Anyone here yet?


----------



## rvd

namitc said:


> Guys, what is this VAC2 payment? All that i paid is the application fee.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


VAC2 - Visa application charges 2nd Installment.

This comes when secondary applicants over 18 years could not able to their functional English. This charges are for the English training once they are in Australia after the grant.


----------



## rvd

M.Abdellah said:


> I added a newborn daughter to my application after lodging my application.
> Any one can tell me if I will pay second payment for my daughter visa fee or there will be no payment?


Congratulations on your new baby..
As far as I remember there is no fees for adding newborn while application is under process. 
Let's wait for experts opinion.

All the best.


----------



## santa cruise

Gents, 
I just got 189 grant recently, I think of arriving alone first in Australia to activate the visa. Then my family will take the flight one -two weeks later (while I am still in Aus). 
Is this possible that my wife, kids travel to AUS separately from me after I came to activate visa?
Many thanks


----------



## neeans

Yeah I can see 2 more grants on 17/May... Thankfully they are picking up some pace..


----------



## rvd

santa cruise said:


> Gents,
> I just got 189 grant recently, I think of arriving alone first in Australia to activate the visa. Then my family will take the flight one -two weeks later (while I am still in Aus).
> Is this possible that my wife, kids travel to AUS separately from me after I came to activate visa?
> Many thanks


Yes it is possible. Each member can activate their visa separately before the IED.


----------



## sounddonor

Guys 

Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got yout grant soon
> 
> Thanks


Congrats, so they are getting back to speed hopefully. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got yout grant soon
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## rvd

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got yout grant soon
> 
> Thanks


Many congratulations and All the best for the future..


----------



## sounddonor

rvd said:


> Many congratulations and All the best for the future..


Thanks bros!! waiting to hear good news from all of you!


----------



## pkk0574

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon
> 
> Thanks




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Thanks for all who got their grant in the Month of May.. 

Any BA profile who got Grant in May 2017.

CO Contacted: 2nd April 
Medical Submitted: 13th April 2017
Grant: Awaiting Eagerly


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Hello,

Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well. 

Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries. 

Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.

*--------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS Positive Response: 12-Jan-17
ANZSCO Code: 261312
Visa Lodged (189): 02-Mar-17
CO Contact : 15-March-17
IP : 27-Mar-17
Grant : 05-May-2017
IED : 02-Mar-2018*


----------



## pkk0574

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.




Congratulations!!! Can you share your timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.


Congratulations man...:llama:


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!! Can you share your timeline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I have updated the same.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations man...:llama:


Thanks Khan.


----------



## chavanashish83

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Positive Response: 12-Jan-17
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> Visa Lodged (189): 02-Mar-17
> CO Contact : 15-March-17
> IP : 27-Mar-17
> Grant : 05-May-2017
> IED : 02-Mar-2018*


Congratulations mate...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and All the Best..



arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Positive Response: 12-Jan-17
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> Visa Lodged (189): 02-Mar-17
> CO Contact : 15-March-17
> IP : 27-Mar-17
> Grant : 05-May-2017
> IED : 02-Mar-2018*


----------



## sampleuser

Of late, I am seeings grants only from Adelaide and none from Brisbane. Any ideas why? (My application is assigned to Brisbane.)


----------



## khan4344

I always feel pleasure writing word "Congratulation" to someone. I don't know when others will write that for me.


----------



## yousufkhan

khan4344 said:


> I always feel pleasure writing word "Congratulation" to someone. I don't know when others will write that for me.


-
Pretty soon! Good luck


----------



## yousufkhan

neeans said:


> Yeah I can see 2 more grants on 17/May... Thankfully they are picking up some pace..






sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon
> 
> Thanks


-
Congrats guys! Wish you all the best in your future life
:music:


----------



## sultan_azam

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon
> 
> Thanks


congratulations mate... good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Positive Response: 12-Jan-17
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> Visa Lodged (189): 02-Mar-17
> CO Contact : 15-March-17
> IP : 27-Mar-17
> Grant : 05-May-2017
> IED : 02-Mar-2018*


congratulations Arun... good luck...


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Arun... good luck...


Thanks a lot Sultan for all your help.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

khan4344 said:


> I always feel pleasure writing word "Congratulation" to someone. I don't know when others will write that for me.


Very soon Khan, its just right around the corner. Hang on tight.


----------



## sultan_azam

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan for all your help.


be in touch buddy


----------



## tihenry

I can see 5 grants on immitracker for today itself.. all the recent grants are from Adelaide office and all of them are after CO contact.


----------



## khan4344

tihenry said:


> I can see 5 grants on immitracker for today itself.. all the recent grants are from Adelaide office and all of them are after CO contact.


actually 6 today. one more guy on different thread got grant and he applied in December 2016


----------



## NB

I am presuming that the final grants must be made in batches only after a senior official clears them.

Maybe that's why we are seeing all grants today only from Adelaide

Hopefully next batch will be from Brisbane 

Cheers


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

sultan_azam said:


> be in touch buddy


Sure sultan.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

chavanashish83 said:


> Congratulations mate...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## Rafai

Why has there been no CO contact for applications lodged after 16th April on immitracker?


----------



## bakbak

tihenry said:


> I can see 5 grants on immitracker for today itself.. all the recent grants are from Adelaide office and all of them are after CO contact.


And all of them( from last few days) are after CO contacts. No direct grant from many days.


----------



## rvd

Rafai said:


> Why has there been no CO contact for applications lodged after 16th April on immitracker?


People might not have updated the immitracker. Here in forum I saw post on 190 thread; a guy applied on 1st May and on 10th May CO requested for PCC with middle name also included.


----------



## hasansins

It seems GSM Brisbane is in deep hybernation.


----------



## Rafai

rvd said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why has there been no CO contact for applications lodged after 16th April on immitracker?
> 
> 
> 
> People might not have updated the immitracker. Here in forum I saw post on 190 thread; a guy applied on 1st May and on 10th May CO requested for PCC with middle name also included.
Click to expand...

Yeah i noticed even on immitracker that 190 visa applicants have had CO contact , however nobody with 189 visa application has! Strange!


----------



## santa cruise

rvd said:


> Yes it is possible. Each member can activate their visa separately before the IED.


Thanks man. one more thing I have indicated WA as intended state of residence but now due to job prospect . I will first arrive in another state (QLD). Do I need to make any note /change in Immiacount or notify visa officer. My visa is 189 and there is no conditions (NIL) in my visa.


----------



## rvd

santa cruise said:


> Thanks man. one more thing I have indicated WA as intended state of residence but now due to job prospect . I will first arrive in another state (QLD). Do I need to make any note /change in Immiacount or notify visa officer. My visa is 189 and there is no conditions (NIL) in my visa.


I believe for NO 189. If any such conditions then it would have mention in grant letter or you can check VEVO. 

Personally I have not experienced this yet.


----------



## amir577

M.Abdellah said:


> Please can you tell me second payment for what?


VAC2 fee it paid when your spouse has no english medium education and cannot take IELTS test
in that case you need to pay VAC2 fee which is 4885$


----------



## amir577

amir577 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I received my VAC2 invoice yesterday and payed it through https://paypaperbills.postbillpay.com.au/postbillpay/default.aspx website, i have two questions
> 
> 1. how can see if they have received the payment in immiaccount, someone told on the forum check it under "Manage Payments" but now it is empty
> 
> 2. my "Information provied" is disabled it is not active how can i let them know that i have payed the fee and uploaded the receipt
> 
> Thanks in advance


Anyone, Seniors please help


----------



## ariin

sharmison said:


> Finally, After long long exact 6 months, this morning Received the golden mail having our GRANT (for myself, wife and ~7 yrs old son)....
> 
> Can't express, how relieved I feel now because the wait was looking never ending since the day I lodged my application on 13-Nov-2017.
> 
> Patience has paid off...today I feel like patience is really important to wait for the success to come and to feel the joy of that success...the moment I read the mail from "[email protected]", I jumped from my sofa and hugged my wife....
> 
> Next I need to contain myself and not get carried away from this and to work and plan for future..
> 
> Super thanks to everyone out there who are helping the group...very big thanks to Sultan and others who are still in the group (even after getting their PR) and holding the torch and guiding fellow travellers in the ups and downs of the tunnel...
> 
> I pray and hope all the waiting ones should have this success and smile like I am having today....
> 
> woooo-----hooooooooooooo






Congrats bro


----------



## ariin

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon
> 
> Thanks


congrats buddy


----------



## ramvijay

Congratulations buddy !!!


----------



## ariin

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Positive Response: 12-Jan-17
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> Visa Lodged (189): 02-Mar-17
> CO Contact : 15-March-17
> IP : 27-Mar-17
> Grant : 05-May-2017
> IED : 02-Mar-2018*




congrats Buddy


----------



## yousufkhan

santa cruise said:


> Thanks man. one more thing I have indicated WA as intended state of residence but now due to job prospect . I will first arrive in another state (QLD). Do I need to make any note /change in Immiacount or notify visa officer. My visa is 189 and there is no conditions (NIL) in my visa.


-
There is no restrictions regarding 189 visa. You are free to choose which state you wanna live in.


----------



## ramvijay

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations *sounddonor* . All the best


----------



## sounddonor

ramvijay said:


> Congratulations *sounddonor* . All the best




Thanks bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairnz

Hi All,
EOI applied on 16/05/2017
Electronics Engineer: 233411
Subclass 189
Total points:60
I will loose points for age after 16June 2017

Kindly advice my chances for invitation before 16 june.
Shall i write PTE & update the EOI now.


----------



## ashwani1972

*PR confusion*

Kindly help:

I was on 457 visa with my wife, 2 minor kids and dependent mom. It was granted on oct 2015. I became eligible for PR in Jan 2017. I was eligible for state, employer and independent PR and have sponsors for state/employer PR. I asked my migration agent to file under 189 and he assured me that my mom will also get PR since changes in MOFU came into effect from NOv 2016 and our 457 was granted in 2015. Though he missed very important point that parents can't be included in 189 visa and her visa was refused because of this negligence. My mom is dependent on me for all means though I have female siblings in India and she fails balance of family test. I am in fix and wanted to know 
1. is there any way we can reapply PR under state / employer sponsored or ask the department to rescind our PR and convert us back to 457 so that we can apply under state / employer category.

2. Whether my mom's 457 stands cancelled or she can continue on that because our 457 have not been cancelled but converted to PR.

Thanks and kind regards
Ash


----------



## Mohnish M

Hi All,

I just started thinking about applying for Australia PR.. I have few queries and I am sure you will be able to answer them. 

1. How many years of experience will be deducted by ACS for Non-IT graduate applying for IT ?
2. Will there be any additional documentation to be submitted to ACS for assessment as I have Non-IT bachelor degree ? If so, can you please send me the details of additional documentation required ?
3. I am in Australia on 457 Visa - Systems Analyst (261112) occupation. Though I am software developer, my employer (Indian IT company) applied for 457 under this occupation. Now if I want to apply for assessment do I need to select 'Systems Analyst - 261112' ANZSCO code only ?
4. If anyone here got positive assessment under '261112 ANZSCO', please let me know what roles and responsibilities you have stated in your profile (apart from the generic roles mentioned in skill assessment guidelines) if any ? I am little confused as my experience profile doesnt match with it.
5. Do we get any additional points like state nomination (NSW) apart from Australia employment ? As I working in Australia, does it mean state has sponsored / nominated me to work here ?
6. My spouse has Bachelor degree in IT and studied in English medium completely. Can we claim points under Partner skill qualifications ?

Thanks for your patience going through my list of queries.. and answering 

All the best to everyone..!!

-Mohnish


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Nazeer Salim said:


> Hi All,
> EOI applied on 16/05/2017
> Electronics Engineer: 233411
> Subclass 189
> Total points:60
> I will loose points for age after 16June 2017
> 
> Kindly advice my chances for invitation before 16 june.
> Shall i write PTE & update the EOI now.


Its very tough to get an invite for 60 pointers now and invite within 16th June is not possible as far i know. There are lot of 70 and 65 pointers in queue.

Please check immitracker -- myimmitracker.com

sorry for giving you a -ve response but thats the truth.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Mohnish M said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just started thinking about applying for Australia PR.. I have few queries and I am sure you will be able to answer them.
> 
> 1. How many years of experience will be deducted by ACS for Non-IT graduate applying for IT ?
> 2. Will there be any additional documentation to be submitted to ACS for assessment as I have Non-IT bachelor degree ? If so, can you please send me the details of additional documentation required ?
> 3. I am in Australia on 457 Visa - Systems Analyst (261112) occupation. Though I am software developer, my employer (Indian IT company) applied for 457 under this occupation. Now if I want to apply for assessment do I need to select 'Systems Analyst - 261112' ANZSCO code only ?
> 4. If anyone here got positive assessment under '261112 ANZSCO', please let me know what roles and responsibilities you have stated in your profile (apart from the generic roles mentioned in skill assessment guidelines) if any ? I am little confused as my experience profile doesnt match with it.
> 5. Do we get any additional points like state nomination (NSW) apart from Australia employment ? As I working in Australia, does it mean state has sponsored / nominated me to work here ?
> 6. My spouse has Bachelor degree in IT and studied in English medium completely. Can we claim points under Partner skill qualifications ?
> 
> Thanks for your patience going through my list of queries.. and answering
> 
> All the best to everyone..!!
> 
> -Mohnish



Hi All,

I just started thinking about applying for Australia PR.. I have few queries and I am sure you will be able to answer them. 

1. How many years of experience will be deducted by ACS for Non-IT graduate applying for IT ? 

I am not sure about what major you are graduated. Because if the ICT content is less than 33% it is considered as ICT minor.

Why not assess your skills in the appropriate assessment organization? From what i heard you can search for an IT job or change career after you land in Australia irrespective on where your skills are assessed or what ANZSCO code you select.

2. Will there be any additional documentation to be submitted to ACS for assessment as I have Non-IT bachelor degree ? If so, can you please send me the details of additional documentation required ?

Some certifications can help you boost your ICT skills.

3. I am in Australia on 457 Visa - Systems Analyst (261112) occupation. Though I am software developer, my employer (Indian IT company) applied for 457 under this occupation. Now if I want to apply for assessment do I need to select 'Systems Analyst - 261112' ANZSCO code only ?

You can get employment reference from your colleague (statuary declaration) on what job role you did in your experience and ACS will review than while assessing your skills.

4. If anyone here got positive assessment under '261112 ANZSCO', please let me know what roles and responsibilities you have stated in your profile (apart from the generic roles mentioned in skill assessment guidelines) if any ? I am little confused as my experience profile doesnt match with it.


5. Do we get any additional points like state nomination (NSW) apart from Australia employment ? As I working in Australia, does it mean state has sponsored / nominated me to work here ?

If you apply for 190 you can get state sponsorship + Australia work experience (5 - 15 points based on number of years you worked in Australia) 

6. My spouse has Bachelor degree in IT and studied in English medium completely. Can we claim points under Partner skill qualifications?

if you both apply for same skills then you can get partner points.

Thanks for your patience going through my list of queries.. and answering 

All the best to everyone..!!


Please find my comments below your questions 

Regards
Karthik


----------



## juhovh

amir577 said:


> Anyone, Seniors please help


I paid VAC2 on April 6th and have been waiting for response ever since. I can see my payment successfully in "Manage Payments", but I don't know when it appeared there. I think the payments through post billpay have some delay, so you might want to wait for a couple of days first.


----------



## rajeshsharma05

Did you guys noticed a strange thing in todays grant on immi tracker: https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period

Today on 17th may there were total 8 grants and everyone who got grant did visa lodgment on 1st, 2nd or 3rd march. I mean this is quite strange isn't it 

The DIBP's visa approval pattern is a rocket science AFAIK.


----------



## sumits.sharma

Hello,
I have also recently applied for visa 189 and CO contacted me mid April to upload documents to my ImmiAccount.
I just supplied all the docs and also mailed Form 1436 to CO requesting to add dependent family members to my visa application..

How long do I have to wait for CO to come back..


----------



## hoha11

Hey guys. I've tried looking all over the internet for some information relating to visa 189 application for accountants including immitracker. 

I've applied with 70 points in 6/1/2017 as a general accountant. All documents have been updated so far but I still am waiting for a case officer to be assigned.

Has anyone any clue as to what is going on? Though DIBP states that it takes 4-6 for cases to be "completed".


----------



## doyen06

Hi everyone, I'm filling the 17 page visa application form on immi account and I will like to generate a HAP ID for my self, wife and 2 kids medical. I want to make sure I front load all document. Please can someone put me through on how to generate HAP ID without submitting the application yet.


----------



## pirates33

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Did you guys noticed a strange thing in todays grant on immi tracker]
> 
> Today on 17th may there were total 8 grants and everyone who got grant did visa lodgment on 1st, 2nd or 3rd march. I mean this is quite strange isn't it
> 
> The DIBP's visa approval pattern is a rocket science AFAIK.


I agree with you. They should finish 2016 applications first.


----------



## cihany

Hello everyone, I have a quick question

I am currently based in Australia and already lodged my PR in early May-17. 

I may need to relocate to overseas in August for a year - would that impact my assessment for grant?


----------



## sounddonor

doyen06 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm filling the 17 page visa application form on immi account and I will like to generate a HAP ID for my self, wife and 2 kids medical. I want to make sure I front load all document. Please can someone put me through on how to generate HAP ID without submitting the application yet.




I generated HAP just after lodge should not be a problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santa cruise

Gents; I got 189 grant one week ago. Just aquestion, I have indicated WA as intended state of residence. BUt now due to job prospect, I would come straight to Queensland. I suppose it should not be a problem? As this is intention and my visa conditions is NIL. 
Please the Aussies or Aussies to be please shed some light? or I go to Immiaccount and just make the change/annoucement of change to QLD? Thanks


----------



## neeans

khan4344 said:


> actually 6 today. one more guy on different thread got grant and he applied in December 2016


Hi!! How can we check on myimmitracker , to which office case has been assigned??


----------



## dimu206

From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,

Application lodged: 2016-11-09
CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.

So, don't lose hope.

BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12. 

Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


----------



## sultan_azam

santa cruise said:


> Gents; I got 189 grant one week ago. Just aquestion, I have indicated WA as intended state of residence. BUt now due to job prospect, I would come straight to Queensland. I suppose it should not be a problem? As this is intention and my visa conditions is NIL.
> Please the Aussies or Aussies to be please shed some light? or I go to Immiaccount and just make the change/annoucement of change to QLD? Thanks


if it is 189 then there wont be a problem


----------



## sultan_azam

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


congratulations, I appreciate your patience

good luck for the journey ahead


----------



## jas81

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


Congratulations! I can feel the frustration from your words. Well, better late than never. 
What's your skill code?


----------



## vikaschandra

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations on your grant


----------



## dimu206

[/QUOTE]
Congratulations! I can feel the frustration from your words. Well, better late than never. 
What's your skill code?[/QUOTE]

Electronics Engineer


----------



## vikaschandra

cihany said:


> Hello everyone, I have a quick question
> 
> I am currently based in Australia and already lodged my PR in early May-17.
> 
> I may need to relocate to overseas in August for a year - would that impact my assessment for grant?


No It should not


----------



## vikaschandra

doyen06 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm filling the 17 page visa application form on immi account and I will like to generate a HAP ID for my self, wife and 2 kids medical. I want to make sure I front load all document. Please can someone put me through on how to generate HAP ID without submitting the application yet.


You can go ahead with My Health Declaration and thereby generate the HAP ID for self and family.


----------



## santa cruise

Gents; I got 189 grant one week ago. 
Just aquestion, I have indicated WA as intended state of residence. BUt now due to job prospect, I would prefer move to Queensland. I suppose it should not be a problem? my visa conditions is NIL. 
Please the Aussies or Aussies to be shed some light or I go to Immiaccount and just make the change/annoucement of change to QLD? Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

santa cruise said:


> Gents; I got 189 grant one week ago. Just aquestion, I have indicated WA as intended state of residence. BUt now due to job prospect, I would come straight to Queensland. I suppose it should not be a problem? As this is intention and my visa conditions is NIL.
> Please the Aussies or Aussies to be please shed some light? or I go to Immiaccount and just make the change/annoucement of change to QLD? Thanks


only 190 visa has the restriction the two year rule to live and work in the state nominating you. 

since you are on 189 visa then it would not impact in you anyway. You are free to live and work in any state despite mentioning your intentions to live in WA.


----------



## vikaschandra

neeans said:


> Hi!! How can we check on myimmitracker , to which office case has been assigned??


If you have been contacted by the CO the correspondence should mention the GSM office your case has been allocated to. If you have not had any CO contact yet it is not possible to find the name/details of GSM office where your case might be allocated.


----------



## rvd

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


Congratulations.. Please make sure your spouse's visa get validated before IED.


----------



## cihany

Guys, what is the phone number of any DIBP office in australia? 

I've checked the website but its only email or mail.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


Congrats. All the very best!


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

ariin said:


> congrats Buddy


Thank you.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


Dimu,

June is definitely a short time, i suggest u get the validation trip done before time.

Hannibal


----------



## AmmarSuhail

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


Congratulations and All the best. :thumb:
You have short time for validation. Can you share date of completion of your Medical. I am asking because i lodged my application on 22 Sep 2016, got my Medicals done in Oct 2016 except for my wife and new born which have been completed on 9th May 2017. My application was on Hold due between Oct 2016 to March 2017. Now everything completed and i am waiting for grant and wondering how much time i could get for validation.


----------



## rvd

cihany said:


> Guys, what is the phone number of any DIBP office in australia?
> 
> I've checked the website but its only email or mail.


I have not personally called this numbers; noted down from previous posts.

+61 7 3136 7000

+61-0262641111


----------



## NB

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(



Congratulations 
You don't have to change your plan much
It's just an additional trip for your wife.
Both of you can go together before 12th June 2017 and while you stay back as per your preferred plan, she can return back to india after a couple of days and rejoin you once you have finalised an accommodation and job

Cheers


----------



## dimu206

rvd said:


> dimu206 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.. Please make sure your spouse's visa get validated before IED.
Click to expand...

Dear rvd,

May I know more about it please? Do you mean verifying visa using " Visa Entitlement Verification
Online (VEVO) system" ( www.border.gov.au/vevo ) or something else that I have to do?


----------



## viresh gupta

rohit_99129 said:


> I have been asking the same thing in the previous 2016 thread, but guess my message is getting lost in so many others.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working.
> 
> Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?



hi, i too am facing the same problem in uploading the documents for ACS ANZSCO code 261313 and 261312.


----------



## viresh gupta

Hi Guys,

i want to apply for visa 189 and go to study in australia under under CSP to get subsidized tution fees benefite , please help

Thanks


----------



## rvd

dimu206 said:


> Dear rvd,
> 
> May I know more about it please? Do you mean verifying visa using " Visa Entitlement Verification
> Online (VEVO) system" ( Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) ) or something else that I have to do?


I was trying to say the same as Newbienz said in above post:

"Both of you can go together before 12th June 2017 and while you stay back as per your preferred plan, she can return back to your country after a couple of days and rejoin you once you have finalized an accommodation and job"

Validating the visa means enter Aus before IED once. You can check in VEVO for any other conditions.


----------



## Ryanmic

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


Congrats !!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Just a quick question


there is a fixed list of description under which the documents can be uploaded as per a you tube video I was watching

Are their 2 separate lists if both husband and wife are in the application or for example I have to upload the birth certificate, I will upload both birth certificate for me and and my wife in the same description one after the other ?

Cheers


----------



## The_Joker

newbienz said:


> Just a quick question
> 
> 
> there is a fixed list of description under which the documents can be uploaded as per a you tube video I was watching
> 
> Are their 2 separate lists if both husband and wife are in the application or for example I have to upload the birth certificate, I will upload both birth certificate for me and and my wife in the same description one after the other ?
> 
> Cheers


Separate section for each applicant.


----------



## afolaseg

Hello house, I applied on the 13th of April and receive a commencement mail on the 26th of April. My HR told me our company customer service receive a call from AHC and requested for the HR number and they call the Him about 3times but he was on a call with our company business partners that was on the 12th of May. The AHC call was from Pretoria SouthAfrica. Ever since then, we haven't received any call or email from them. Will they call back or what next will I do? Anyone with this kind of experience pls?


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> Just a quick question
> 
> 
> there is a fixed list of description under which the documents can be uploaded as per a you tube video I was watching
> 
> Are their 2 separate lists if both husband and wife are in the application or for example I have to upload the birth certificate, I will upload both birth certificate for me and and my wife in the same description one after the other ?
> 
> Cheers


Each individual applicant has separate list and separate docs. Respective applicant's documents should be upload on their tab.

Marriage certificate/relationship proofs will be uploaded under secondary applicant's list.


----------



## AjBee

afolaseg said:


> Hello house, I applied on the 13th of April and receive a commencement mail on the 26th of April. My HR told me our company customer service receive a call from AHC and requested for the HR number and they call the Him about 3times but he was on a call with our company business partners that was on the 12th of May. The AHC call was from Pretoria SouthAfrica. Ever since then, we haven't received any call or email from them. Will they call back or what next will I do? Anyone with this kind of experience pls?


Based on what I have read from the experience of folks on this forum, if they are unable to reach your HR/company or get no response, the CO should reach out to you and update on next steps.


----------



## akash_futureca

Congratulations




dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


----------



## rvd

afolaseg said:


> Hello house, I applied on the 13th of April and receive a commencement mail on the 26th of April. My HR told me our company customer service receive a call from AHC and requested for the HR number and they call the Him about 3times but he was on a call with our company business partners that was on the 12th of May. The AHC call was from Pretoria SouthAfrica. Ever since then, we haven't received any call or email from them. Will they call back or what next will I do? Anyone with this kind of experience pls?


Whether HR email contact was mentioned any of the documents already uploaded.


----------



## dimu206

AmmarSuhail said:


> Congratulations and All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have short time for validation. Can you share date of completion of your Medical. I am asking because i lodged my application on 22 Sep 2016, got my Medicals done in Oct 2016 except for my wife and new born which have been completed on 9th May 2017. My application was on Hold due between Oct 2016 to March 2017. Now everything completed and i am waiting for grant and wondering how much time i could get for validation.


Dear AmmarSuhail,
Medical was completed around 9-dec-2016.


----------



## afolaseg

rvd said:


> Whether HR email contact was mentioned any of the documents already uploaded.


Yes, it was. My HR even try to call the number back but it was there customer service line. I hope this will not affect my application? what else can I do? One more thing is that, on the company letter headed, there are 2 company emails. One domain and one Gmail. When I inform my HR they may contact those emails that he should also watch out for it from the Manager, he then told me the Gmail is no more in use that they can't access the email has it's the old email. So am scared it ACH send the verification the email, they won't get any email from them. Pls, what can I do?


----------



## vivek_ntm

AmmarSuhail said:


> Congratulations and All the best. :thumb:
> You have short time for validation. Can you share date of completion of your Medical. I am asking because i lodged my application on 22 Sep 2016, got my Medicals done in Oct 2016 except for my wife and new born which have been completed on 9th May 2017. My application was on Hold due between Oct 2016 to March 2017. Now everything completed and i am waiting for grant and wondering how much time i could get for validation.


Remember IED is based on earliest dated records of PCC and Medicals. So you may need to check your PCC too.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

newbienz said:


> Just a quick question
> 
> 
> there is a fixed list of description under which the documents can be uploaded as per a you tube video I was watching
> 
> Are their 2 separate lists if both husband and wife are in the application or for example I have to upload the birth certificate, I will upload both birth certificate for me and and my wife in the same description one after the other ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
You should upload your birth certificate after clicking "Attach Documents" link under your Profile.
And upload your wife certificate after clicking "Attach Documents" link under your wife Profile.

I think keeping documents uploaded/arranged under correct profiles is better. Hope it helps.


----------



## Rafai

Hi did anoyone recently have any CO contact or CO assigned?


----------



## alisadaf88

cihany said:


> Guys, what is the phone number of any DIBP office in australia?
> 
> I've checked the website but its only email or mail.


Its 131 881 
But be prepared you have to be in queue for at least 30-45 minutes.


----------



## NB

rvd said:


> Each individual applicant has separate list and separate docs. Respective applicant's documents should be upload on their tab.
> 
> Marriage certificate/relationship proofs will be uploaded under secondary applicant's list.


Thanks

By any chance is the list of the various classifications of the documents available anywhere ?
I can then easily make a list of which documents goes under which classification and not make a mistake when uploading.

Cheers


----------



## kpsingh

*Is it fine to apply 457/TSS visa while 189 is in assessment*

Hi Everyone,

In December 2016 I applied for 189 visa, but it's still in assessment. Meanwhile, I've been aligned with an Australian client. My employer wants to apply for a temporary work visa for me.

Could someone tell if temporary visa will have any impact on my 189 visa application?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## santa cruise

Gents,

I got visa 189 a week ago, and I just plan to come and validate the visa and send kids to Aus school and come back due to bleak job prospect in Aus. If I tick temporary on arrival card and not open TFN, medicare, Center link. Am I subject to taxation on my salary overseas??? Many thanks.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

vivek_ntm said:


> Remember IED is based on earliest dated records of PCC and Medicals. So you may need to check your PCC too.


Thanks Vivek. Earliest PCC records obtained for my native city are dated Sep 2016. Does it mean that my IED would be valid till Sep 2017? Just wondering...


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> Thanks
> 
> By any chance is the list of the various classifications of the documents available anywhere ?
> I can then easily make a list of which documents goes under which classification and not make a mistake when uploading.
> 
> Cheers


As far as I know it can be viewed on the immi account--> attach documents tab under each applicant.

I don't have any other link as such now. If found I will post it.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Rafai said:


> Hi did anoyone recently have any CO contact or CO assigned?


I had third contact from CO on 4th May 2017. Processing Office:GSM Adelaide


----------



## NB

rvd said:


> As far as I know it can be viewed on the immi account--> attach documents tab under each applicant.
> 
> I don't have any other link as such now. If found I will post it.


I know its asking for too much, but if you find the time can you take some screenshots of the various documents listed or make a list noting each document in the list

It will be a useful list for everyone in the future also and will be appreciated by all applicants, not only me.

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevneo

HI Guys, 

Urgent help needed. I am filling out EOI for 189. but after going through the form It gives me 60 points. is this normal. 

Age 25, Education: masters from Australia, PTE: superior, ACS recognised. a year of experience onshore. I am sure I should have 65.


----------



## NB

sanjeevneo said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Urgent help needed. I am filling out EOI for 189. but after going through the form It gives me 60 points. is this normal.
> 
> Age 25, Education: masters from Australia, PTE: superior, ACS recognized. a year of experience onshore. I am sure I should have 65.


You should get these points
Age 30
English 20
Recognized Bachelor degree or higher 15
Australian work experience more then a year 5

I am presuming your degree has been assessed by ACS as Bachelor degree ICT Major and if so you should get 70 points, not 65.

ACS Calculates all dates mm/yy wise, but EOI calculates dd/mm/yy wise.. See if that is making your points change (Maybe you dont have a clear 1 year AUS Experience)

Check which points are missing in the EOI.
At the end of the application they give you a summary of points

Cheers


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> I know its asking for too much, but if you find the time can you take some screenshots of the various documents listed or make a list noting each document in the list
> 
> It will be a useful list for everyone in the future also and will be appreciated by all applicants, not only me.
> 
> Cheers


It takes huge time since there are more than hundred evidence types and at least min 5 document types under each evidence type. Many may not relevant to our application type.

However, I have taken screen of evidences types uploaded for my application. Under identity and travel documents type passport is attached. I think other are quiet clear.

Under each evidence type we can select the document type based on our available documents.


----------



## sanjeevneo

newbienz said:


> You should get these points
> Age 30
> English 20
> Recognized Bachelor degree or higher 15
> Australian work experience more then a year 5
> 
> I am presuming your degree has been assessed by ACS as Bachelor degree ICT Major and if so you should get 70 points, not 65.
> 
> ACS Calculates all dates mm/yy wise, but EOI calculates dd/mm/yy wise.. See if that is making your points change (Maybe you dont have a clear 1 year AUS Experience)
> 
> Check which points are missing in the EOI.
> At the end of the application they give you a summary of points
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply. 

there was a problem in the English points. I fixed that. and now its proficient, that decreases the point to 60. should this how the points are structured?

L 88 | R 73 | S 90 | W 78 :	10
Age :	30
BCA India (ICT Major) | MIT AUS (ICT Major)	:	15
2 Years Aus Degree :	5
1 Year and 1 month Aus Experience :	5

Total :	65


----------



## NB

sanjeevneo said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> there was a problem in the English points. I fixed that. and now its proficient, that decreases the point to 60. should this how the points are structured?
> 
> L 88 | R 73 | S 90 | W 78 :	10
> Age :	30
> BCA India (ICT Major) | MIT AUS (ICT Major)	:	15
> 2 Years Aus Degree :	5
> 1 Year and 1 month Aus Experience :	5
> 
> Total :	65


I am not sure if you can claim points for both MIT AUS and 2 Year AUS Degree.

Please wait for some more experienced member to confirm

All other points are OK provided ACS has categorically accepted the Bachelors and AUS Degree and experience

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevneo

sanjeevneo said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> there was a problem in the English points. I fixed that. and now its proficient, that decreases the point to 60. should this how the points are structured?
> 
> L 88 | R 73 | S 90 | W 78 :	10
> Age :	30
> BCA India (ICT Major) | MIT AUS (ICT Major)	:	15
> 2 Years Aus Degree :	5
> 1 Year and 1 month Aus Experience :	5
> 
> Total :	65


I just checked my age score and apparently, I am 24 years and 5 months.


----------



## NB

sanjeevneo said:


> I just checked my age score and apparently, I am 24 years and 5 months.


Please ask a friend, colleague or parents to recheck all the details you are submitting.
You are making just too many errors at every stage
It is surprising that you cant calculate your age correctly in the first instance !!!!
You will get disbarred for a period from applying for a visa if you give factually wrong details

Cheers


----------



## alisadaf88

dimu206 said:


> From a silent and almost frustrated reader -> for those who r patiently waiting from 2016,
> 
> Application lodged: 2016-11-09
> CO contact & request additional docs for wife : 2016-12-20
> Submitted documents: 2017-01-03
> Visa grant: 2017-05-17 GSM Brisbane.
> 
> So, don't lose hope.
> 
> BTW, grant came with " First date of entry" for both must be before 2017-June-12.
> 
> Too short for me to : go first, settle accommodation & find job & then only bring in spouse. :-(


Fisrt of all heartiest congratulations on the grant. Just a small query - Do you have any idea why such a short IED? Did u sumbit Form 815 because I had read that usually when someone submits form 815 the IED is short.


----------



## sanjeevneo

newbienz said:


> Please ask a friend, colleague or parents to recheck all the details you are submitting.
> You are making just too many errors at every stage
> It is surprising that you cant calculate your age correctly in the first instance !!!!
> You will get disbarred for a period from applying for a visa if you give factually wrong details
> 
> Cheers


I thought I turned 25 last year. Yeah. I gotta be careful. I am just copy pasting from the documents I have. So to make sure I am only supplying right information. 

I guess the only option now at least is for me give PTE again and score 79+.

I'll leave the EOI as-is and update once I get my PTE in check.


----------



## sultan_azam

sanjeevneo said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Urgent help needed. I am filling out EOI for 189. but after going through the form It gives me 60 points. is this normal.
> 
> Age 25, Education: masters from Australia, PTE: superior, ACS recognised. a year of experience onshore. I am sure I should have 65.


25+15+20 -- 60 ??

or you mean

30(age 25) + 15 + 20 -- 65 ??

also if 1 year onshore experience is considered relevant then that too can fetch points for experience


----------



## Richendra

*Vetassess duration after the verification call*

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 28th FEB trough Agent and Vetassess people called me to check details on my work experience. I had a long conversation with them and they asked details of my working experience what I do what are my current responsibilities but I have missed out to highlight some..

So question is how long they will take to give the approval
are they looking in to 100% match what I have mentioned in the service letter ?

They still not asked anything from my employer.


----------



## M.Abdellah

*Adding Newborn Baby*

Hello All
I want to share one important information about adding newborn baby to application after lodgement date.

First you will submit form 1022 and attach birth certificate of the newborn baby 
After approving this application your child will be added to your Immiaccount so you will upload all required documents including passport.
If there is no HAP ID provided for the baby, don't wait until CO contact. You just send an email to *[email protected]*u to obtain HAP ID for your newborn baby, I think you will receive the HAP ID next day.
This very important because I lost around 6 weeks waiting for CO to provide HAP ID until I sent this mail and I received HAP ID after 6 hours.

I hope this to be useful


----------



## knell

No grant today on immitrack  Those who lodged in mid April has any update?


----------



## matthew.roy

*Age group*

Hi everyone - Before I submit EOI for 189 today, I have a very silly doubt. 

I'll turn 33 in August 2017 and so I can claim for 30 points for age now right? 25-32 category means 30 points but since I am 32 years and 9 months now, I'm not sure which age group I belong as per DIBP. 

And most probably a decision on EOI could be made after August when I'll become 33. Thank you.


----------



## sharmison

sounddonor said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my visa today. Thanks all for being with me this difficult time.. All the best for you all and hope every one got your grant soon
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Mate :rockon:


----------



## sharmison

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Positive Response: 12-Jan-17
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> Visa Lodged (189): 02-Mar-17
> CO Contact : 15-March-17
> IP : 27-Mar-17
> Grant : 05-May-2017
> IED : 02-Mar-2018*


Congrats !!!!
:rockon:


----------



## yousufkhan

knell said:


> No grant today on immitrack  Those who lodged in mid April has any update?


-
As per Immitracker last grant was for 13-April visa lodged. Waiting is so painful :juggle:


----------



## sharmison

ariin said:


> Congrats bro


Thanks bro


----------



## NB

matthew.roy said:


> Hi everyone - Before I submit EOI for 189 today, I have a very silly doubt.
> 
> I'll turn 33 in August 2017 and so I can claim for 30 points for age now right? 25-32 category means 30 points but since I am 32 years and 9 months now, I'm not sure which age group I belong as per DIBP.
> 
> And most probably a decision on EOI could be made after August when I'll become 33. Thank you.


As long as you are 32 years and 364 days, you are in the 25-32 years bracket
On your birthday you will turn 33 and lose the points

If you can get an invite before your birthday, then the points are frozen and you will not lose points even if you apply after a few days of your birthday for the actual visa.
The important date is the issue of the EOI

Cheers


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

sharmison said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> :rockon:




Thank you. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rafai said:


> Why has there been no CO contact for applications lodged after 16th April on immitracker?




It seems like COs were busy with something for 2-3 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> People might not have updated the immitracker. Here in forum I saw post on 190 thread; a guy applied on 1st May and on 10th May CO requested for PCC with middle name also included.




People get reminded to update by the system. Only 5-10% do not update, then their cases go inactive and greyed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vchandar

Guys any forum/WhatsApp group for job search??


----------



## dimu206

alisadaf88 said:


> Fisrt of all heartiest congratulations on the grant. Just a small query - Do you have any idea why such a short IED? Did u sumbit Form 815 because I had read that usually when someone submits form 815 the IED is short.


Dear alisadaf88,
Thanks. Interestingly, yes, I had to submit form 815.


----------



## naveen1224

Rafai said:


> Hi did anoyone recently have any CO contact or CO assigned?


Hi Rafai,

I have checked the immigration tracker. There is no CO contact for all the applicants who have lodged after 16th April'17.


----------



## naveen1224

A quick query regarding my employment docs upload for VISA lodge.

I am not claiming points for 1st company.. So I have just uploaded relieving, service letter, hike letter and offer letter along with couple of pay slips for the same company. Will this documents enough or do we need to upload any more. ?


----------



## vikaschandra

naveen1224 said:


> A quick query regarding my employment docs upload for VISA lodge.
> 
> I am not claiming points for 1st company.. So I have just uploaded relieving, service letter, hike letter and offer letter along with couple of pay slips for the same company. Will this documents enough or do we need to upload any more. ?


Should be adequate


----------



## khan4344

Any grant today ????????


----------



## rajeshsharma05

khan4344 said:


> Any grant today ????????


I think no grant yet from last two days. Day before yesterday there were 8 grants on immi tracker and i thought they are back on speed. 

But it's the same situation now. I think we should prepare our minds that its not gonna before july


----------



## khan4344

rajeshsharma05 said:


> I think no grant yet from last two days. Day before yesterday there were 8 grants on immi tracker and i thought they are back on speed.
> 
> But it's the same situation now. I think we should prepare our minds that its not gonna before july


I thought the same bro when I saw 8 grants on Wednesday but since yesterday I am thinking the same to wait till July.

:help::help::help::help:


----------



## ajaya

*Any suggestions on reason for delay*

I have made my application for 189 visa in Aug 2016 with 75 points. I am currently in Australia but have not received any response from the department. On the Immi account, the status is "Assessment in Progress" since the beginning and when I tried contacting the helpline number they said that I need to wait till a decision is made.

I am now really getting worried about the reason for this and do not know what could be causing the delay. I have a few friends who got it in less time than me and my bridging visa is about to expire soon. Is there a method to contact someone who could help in this regard?


----------



## AjBee

Global visa and citizenship processing times is updated. For 189 it is now reduced to 4 (75% of cases) and 6 months (90% cases). If I recall correctly it was 5 months for 75% of cases earlier

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## hannibalthegr8

dimu206 said:


> Dear rvd,
> 
> May I know more about it please? Do you mean verifying visa using " Visa Entitlement Verification
> Online (VEVO) system" ( Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) ) or something else that I have to do?


You just need to go to Australia (any place) and get your Passport stamped, you can make a short vacation or even come back the next. After this you can go to Aus anytime within 5 years which gives ample amount of time for plannin. 

Please check this link from expat forum, should help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1267634-visa-validation-trip-things-do.html


----------



## rajeshsharma05

ajaya said:


> I have made my application for 189 visa in Aug 2016 with 75 points. I am currently in Australia but have not received any response from the department. On the Immi account, the status is "Assessment in Progress" since the beginning and when I tried contacting the helpline number they said that I need to wait till a decision is made.
> 
> I am now really getting worried about the reason for this and do not know what could be causing the delay. I have a few friends who got it in less time than me and my bridging visa is about to expire soon. Is there a method to contact someone who could help in this regard?


there must be some way of escalating this up. I remember in this blog somebody has already mentioned the way to contact senior peoples. Please try looking into previous pages.

Its been 9 months and your worry is valid.


----------



## sultan_azam

ajaya said:


> I have made my application for 189 visa in Aug 2016 with 75 points. I am currently in Australia but have not received any response from the department. On the Immi account, the status is "Assessment in Progress" since the beginning and when I tried contacting the helpline number they said that I need to wait till a decision is made.
> 
> I am now really getting worried about the reason for this and do not know what could be causing the delay. I have a few friends who got it in less time than me and my bridging visa is about to expire soon. Is there a method to contact someone who could help in this regard?


you can contact the immigration office regarding your PR visa status and about the bridging visa about to expire, I think you will get a new bridging visa since your PR visa is under process and you are onshore


----------



## applicant189

ajaysbhatia said:


> Global visa and citizenship processing times is updated. For 189 it is now reduced to 4 (75% of cases) and 6 months (90% cases). If I recall correctly it was 5 months for 75% of cases earlier
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


Yup, you are right they have update the SLA on 17th May:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ajaya

sultan_azam said:


> you can contact the immigration office regarding your PR visa status and about the bridging visa about to expire, I think you will get a new bridging visa since your PR visa is under process and you are onshore


I contacted them and they replied that if your current bridging visa expires a new bridging visa will be issued. I am really frustrated now and do not know what to do. DO you know if I can escalate this somehow?


----------



## alisadaf88

dimu206 said:


> Dear alisadaf88,
> Thanks. Interestingly, yes, I had to submit form 815.


Can you tell me when did the CO contact you to submit 815 and after how many days post that did u get your grant?

Actually I am on the same boat. I was contacted by CO on 28th April to submit 815 and I submitted the same on the next day itself. Still waiting for my grant.


----------



## citricpunk

I have recently lodged my 189 visa application. I have included my parents as a non migrating family member. I was unaware that I need to provide medical examination, police clearance report and other evidence of my parents. I have decided to withdraw my parents from the application. can anyone suggest me what reason should I provide for withdrawing my parents from the application so that it wont affect my application process.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

citricpunk said:


> I have recently lodged my 189 visa application. I have included my parents as a non migrating family member. I was unaware that I need to provide medical examination, police clearance report and other evidence of my parents. I have decided to withdraw my parents from the application. can anyone suggest me what reason should I provide for withdrawing my parents from the application so that it wont affect my application process.


I dont think you need to submit pcc and medicals for non migrating parents. Wife and Kids yes but not parents.


----------



## citricpunk

hannibalthegr8 said:


> I dont think you need to submit pcc and medicals for non migrating parents. Wife and Kids yes but not parents.


I thought same thatswhy I have included my mom as a non migrating family member. Unfortunately, when I reviewed required documents. its asking for evidence for police clearance medical, character.


----------



## Rafai

It seems on immitracker that there has been CO contact for applicants of 190 visa but 189 seems to be going very slow. I think this has probably got to do with the quota being almost filled for this year for 189 since 190 visa does not have any particular quota!


----------



## Landcruiser

I have done my medicals and submitted all documents in Feb 2017. CO has not come back after that. I applied through an agent. Agent says there is no way we can check in the mean time and I have to wait for the full 4 months of the waiting period.

I do not have my own immiaccount. 

Is there any way to check the progress or current status using the transaction reference number and passport details. I can find links to only check status of other visas and citizenship but not for PR application outside of immiaccount.

Any one knows better? Please support.


----------



## Landcruiser

Possible. But I see that people who filed 189 after me have been granted. Who applied in april and got the same month. But I applied in Feb and still waiting. CO contacted and all documents given in Feb itself.


----------



## NB

Landcruiser said:


> I have done my medicals and submitted all documents in Feb 2017. CO has not come back after that. I applied through an agent. Agent says there is no way we can check in the mean time and I have to wait for the full 4 months of the waiting period.
> 
> I do not have my own immiaccount.
> 
> Is there any way to check the progress or current status using the transaction reference number and passport details. I can find links to only check status of other visas and citizenship but not for PR application outside of immiaccount.
> 
> Any one knows better? Please support.


Did you ask the agent to give you the login details and the password?

Did he refuse to share it ?

Cheers


----------



## maraikayer

Landcruiser said:


> I have done my medicals and submitted all documents in Feb 2017. CO has not come back after that. I applied through an agent. Agent says there is no way we can check in the mean time and I have to wait for the full 4 months of the waiting period.
> 
> I do not have my own immiaccount.
> 
> Is there any way to check the progress or current status using the transaction reference number and passport details. I can find links to only check status of other visas and citizenship but not for PR application outside of immiaccount.
> 
> Any one knows better? Please support.


You can track your application with txn number and passport details. 
Create an immi account and then select import application and enter your details, you'll be able to view your application. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

citricpunk said:


> I have recently lodged my 189 visa application. I have included my parents as a non migrating family member. I was unaware that I need to provide medical examination, police clearance report and other evidence of my parents. I have decided to withdraw my parents from the application. can anyone suggest me what reason should I provide for withdrawing my parents from the application so that it wont affect my application process.


You have shown your parents as dependants. Non-migrating dependants are required to go through medical. I don't think PCC is required. Medical is required because you may decide to migrate your parents at a later time and they need the medical now. I would not recommend to withdraw their names unless your reason is that they are not really dependent on you. You may be asked to provide proof. Think carefully before acting.


----------



## DeanB

Landcruiser said:


> Possible. But I see that people who filed 189 after me have been granted. Who applied in april and got the same month. But I applied in Feb and still waiting. CO contacted and all documents given in Feb itself.


Same boat as me!


----------



## kaju

manpan18 said:


> You have shown your parents as dependants. Non-migrating dependants are required to go through medical. I don't think PCC is required. Medical is required because you may decide to migrate your parents at a later time and they need the medical now. I would not recommend to withdraw their names unless your reason is that they are not really dependent on you. You may be asked to provide proof. Think carefully before acting.


No. 

Since 19 November 2016, Parents are NOT considered as dependents, and can NOT be included in the application - they are no longer considered to be part of the Applicant's family.

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl

Also, see this post and the next few after it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ladesh-applicant-status-721.html#post12510714


----------



## rajeshsharma05

DeanB said:


> Same boat as me!


me as well, same timeline


----------



## NB

List of documents to be submitted with 189 visa

Passport Front And Back page in 1 File

Birth Certificate

Marriage Certificate

Class 10 marksheets

Class 12 marksheets


Engineering Degree

Engineering Marksheets of 8 semesters in 1 file

Company A Offer Letter/Salary Slips/Tax Proofs for matching period /Matching period Bank statements/RNR letter (5 Files )

Company B Offer Letter/Salary Slips/ Tax Proofs for matching period / Matching period Bank statements/RNR letter (5 Files )

Company C Offer Letter/Salary Slips/ Tax Proofs for matching period / Matching period Bank statements/RNR letter (5 Files )

Copies of all Australian Visas in separate files

ACS submitted documents all joined as 1 file

PTEA Result

ACS Result

PCC for all countries each separate file

Form 80

Form 1221

CV

HAP ID Results of medicals done recently

Photo

(Relationship proofs will be submitted under wife documents)

Am I missing anything important ?

Cheers


----------



## 73sam

Rafai said:


> It seems on immitracker that there has been CO contact for applicants of 190 visa but 189 seems to be going very slow. I think this has probably got to do with the quota being almost filled for this year for 189 since 190 visa does not have any particular quota!


Hey, how can you know that quota is almost filled ? through occupational ceilings ? 


I applied my 180 on Feb 10, CO requested docs on Feb 23, still in processing !! [2333 Electrical Engineer ]
My agent said they will respond back in 45 working days once all the information is provided, looks like they may take forever !!

Can any senior member provide any information on time frame ?


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Friends,

Too many doubts after I lodged my application 

Latest doubt - While I lodged my application, for my wife I selected No for the Question - Have you been known by any other name(s)?

Now the Form - 80 has the same question which asks us to include name before or after marriage. My wife's surname changed after marriage to ours. Should I mention it in Form 80? If yes, should I also fill a correction form and attach to my application?


----------



## raja79

ajaya said:


> I have made my application for 189 visa in Aug 2016 with 75 points. I am currently in Australia but have not received any response from the department. On the Immi account, the status is "Assessment in Progress" since the beginning and when I tried contacting the helpline number they said that I need to wait till a decision is made.
> 
> I am now really getting worried about the reason for this and do not know what could be causing the delay. I have a few friends who got it in less time than me and my bridging visa is about to expire soon. Is there a method to contact someone who could help in this regard?


hi ajaya

i also applied on 3rd august 2016 and still my application is under assessment .

100 days since employment verification but still no update.

i hope u get ur grant soon.mine case is becoming hopeless


----------



## sultan_azam

citricpunk said:


> I have recently lodged my 189 visa application. I have included my parents as a non migrating family member. I was unaware that I need to provide medical examination, police clearance report and other evidence of my parents. I have decided to withdraw my parents from the application. can anyone suggest me what reason should I provide for withdrawing my parents from the application so that it wont affect my application process.


provide form 1023 and write that you were not aware of the process regarding mentioning parents as family member and now you want to remove their names from the list of "non migrating dependents"

also since Nov 2016 parents are not a MEMBER of FAMILY UNIT

read this https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## sultan_azam

Landcruiser said:


> I have done my medicals and submitted all documents in Feb 2017. CO has not come back after that. I applied through an agent. Agent says there is no way we can check in the mean time and I have to wait for the full 4 months of the waiting period.
> 
> I do not have my own immiaccount.
> 
> Is there any way to check the progress or current status using the transaction reference number and passport details. I can find links to only check status of other visas and citizenship but not for PR application outside of immiaccount.
> 
> Any one knows better? Please support.


create an account on immiaccount website, import your visa application using the Transaction Reference Number, use this as a mirror account to keep check on visa application progress, dont interfere/ upload anything on your own


----------



## sultan_azam

vampinnamaneni said:


> Friends,
> 
> Too many doubts after I lodged my application
> 
> Latest doubt - While I lodged my application, for my wife I selected No for the Question - Have you been known by any other name(s)?
> 
> Now the Form - 80 has the same question which asks us to include name before or after marriage. My wife's surname changed after marriage to ours. Should I mention it in Form 80? If yes, should I also fill a correction form and attach to my application?


i think it will be wise to mention the other name of your wife and also provide a form 1023 for this

this could lead to 1 extra Case officer contact but it is better not to hide anything as your wife's maiden name in her education document may be different from current name which could eventually create a suspicion, so tell them upfront about the actual thing


----------



## sultan_azam

73sam said:


> Hey, how can you know that quota is almost filled ? through occupational ceilings ?
> 
> 
> I applied my 180 on Feb 10, CO requested docs on Feb 23, still in processing !! [2333 Electrical Engineer ]
> My agent said they will respond back in 45 working days once all the information is provided, looks like they may take forever !!
> 
> Can any senior member provide any information on time frame ?


the visa processing can take time - 45 days/4month - it is unpredicatable

nowadays number of grants is less for many reasons but all are just speculations


----------



## vampinnamaneni

sultan_azam said:


> i think it will be wise to mention the other name of your wife and also provide a form 1023 for this
> 
> this could lead to 1 extra Case officer contact but it is better not to hide anything as your wife's maiden name in her education document may be different from current name which could eventually create a suspicion, so tell them upfront about the actual thing


So in the Form 1023 there is this section

List details of the information provided which was incorrect and
provide the correct information
13
Information which was incorrect

So under that should I fill in that I answered no for the question if she was known with a different name earlier and provide the respective details in the correct information section?

Also they are asking for the reason, Can I simply say that I was not aware that Name before marriage has to be provided as a different name and hence did not include it while submitting the application?


----------



## sultan_azam

vampinnamaneni said:


> So in the Form 1023 there is this section
> 
> List details of the information provided which was incorrect and
> provide the correct information
> 13
> Information which was incorrect
> 
> So under that should I fill in that I answered no for the question if she was known with a different name earlier and provide the respective details in the correct information section?
> 
> Also they are asking for the reason, Can I simply say that I was not aware that Name before marriage has to be provided as a different name and hence did not include it while submitting the application?


yeah, go ahead


----------



## rvd

Rafai said:


> It seems on immitracker that there has been CO contact for applicants of 190 visa but 189 seems to be going very slow. I think this has probably got to do with the quota being almost filled for this year for 189 since 190 visa does not have any particular quota!


When I saw your post, I remember one popular proverb in Tamil. Literal translation of that is "The other side will be green when you are in this side".

Similarly I use to think 189 is faster than 190. Actually the number of 189 applications are quiet high than the 190 applications. I assume the ratio as 4:1.


----------



## citricpunk

sultan_azam said:


> provide form 1023 and write that you were not aware of the process regarding mentioning parents as family member and now you want to remove their names from the list of "non migrating dependents"
> 
> also since Nov 2016 parents are not a MEMBER of FAMILY UNIT
> 
> read this https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


 if I want to migrate my mom in the future, will it get affected by withdrawing parent from application?


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> When I saw your post, I remember one popular proverb in Tamil. Literal translation of that is "The other side will be green when you are in this side".
> 
> Similarly I use to think 189 is faster than 190. Actually the number of 189 applications are quiet high than the 190 applications. I assume the ratio as 4:1.


agree with you, the data we have on forum is not the entire data set, we are doing analysis on half of data and getting annoyed, sometime 189 is faster, someday 190 is faster, but we can be wrong at many instances due to lack of many data, 

there are many persons who arent even aware of expatforum and or myimmitracker


----------



## Landcruiser

Yes they refused to share the password. It is their account through which they file for all their clients.


----------



## Landcruiser

maraikayer said:


> You can track your application with txn number and passport details.
> Create an immi account and then select import application and enter your details, you'll be able to view your application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Will that let the agent continue to see my file as well or move that file to my immiaccount?


----------



## Landcruiser

maraikayer said:


> You can track your application with txn number and passport details.
> Create an immi account and then select import application and enter your details, you'll be able to view your application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk





sultan_azam said:


> create an account on immiaccount website, import your visa application using the Transaction Reference Number, use this as a mirror account to keep check on visa application progress, dont interfere/ upload anything on your own


Hi Sultan, What is "Validation - Mar'17" in your signature. What is that step?


----------



## maraikayer

Landcruiser said:


> Will that let the agent continue to see my file as well or move that file to my immiaccount?


Your agent will also be able to view the application. Your agent will also not know that you've imported your application. All notifications will be sent to your agent only . You on the other hand can view and access your application. ( you can also upload document , but it is highly not requested to do so)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

*How do I get the transaction number*



sultan_azam said:


> create an account on immiaccount website, import your visa application using the Transaction Reference Number, use this as a mirror account to keep check on visa application progress, dont interfere/ upload anything on your own


Who will know the transaction number? Is it with the agent or is there any chance for me to find that out again.


----------



## AmitavaDeb

rohit_99129 said:


> I have been asking the same thing in the previous 2016 thread, but guess my message is getting lost in so many others.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working.
> 
> Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?


Check out DIBP site for your problem. It is a recurring problem to many applicants. THere are restrictions on size and type of file you can upload. If you exceed the size, your application case must be approved by a case officer. 

We help such issues in DMS Migration by escalating the technical problem to the DIBP team.

Let me check if I can help you with more info.

Amitava Deb


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
I see many getting invite who were applied in March and April 2017.

I initially lodged my visa in March 23rd and contacted by CO on 5th April for Medicals and Wife PCC. All details submitted on 12th April and IP button pressed.

I see similar occupation group getting invite. Is there any specific order they are getting invite? I understand many are waiting longer than me but little frustrated 

Regards
Karthik


----------



## sultan_azam

Landcruiser said:


> Hi Sultan, What is "Validation - Mar'17" in your signature. What is that step?


a short trip into Australia to fulfill the first entry condition mentioned in visa grant letter


----------



## sultan_azam

satban said:


> Who will know the transaction number? Is it with the agent or is there any chance for me to find that out again.


agent might have shared some proof with you regarding visa application submission, that thing may be having TRN


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi,

Should I post some reminder to DIBP regarding the application. It has been couple of weeks after the skill verification call.
One more question, I have to go to Australia as my wife has some office related work there and I was thinking of joining for a week. Is it wise idea to go as PR application is in process? Will they grant the tourist visa or will I have to give details to DIBP after I visit and fill 1221 again.?


----------



## satban

*No transaction number*



sultan_azam said:


> agent might have shared some proof with you regarding visa application submission, that thing may be having TRN


I am dead in water. The agent has very cleverly hidden such information. I wonder why the agent process is even there given there are so many instances where agents screw up.


----------



## NB

satban said:


> I am dead in water. The agent has very cleverly hidden such information. I wonder why the agent process is even there given there are so many instances where agents screw up.



You may think of contacting the MARA registration authority for a solution 

COMPLAINTLINE - how to complain and get results

Cheers


----------



## rajdeep2017

Hi Guys,

this is my first post in this forum. I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.

Any idea when I can expect an Invite?



---------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313 software engineer
PTE : Proficient (L:76; R:73 S:77; W:75):9th April 
ACS Applied : 21st apr 2017
ACS Outcome: 10th 2017
Point Breakdown: (age 30 +Exp 10 + edu 15 + pte 10) = 65
EOI 189 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW 70 points: 12th May 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

rajdeep2017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> this is my first post in this forum. I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
> EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.
> 
> Any idea when I can expect an Invite?
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> ANZSCO : 261313 software engineer
> PTE : Proficient (L:76; R:73 S:77; W:75):9th April
> ACS Applied : 21st apr 2017
> ACS Outcome: 10th 2017
> Point Breakdown: (age 30 +Exp 10 + edu 15 + pte 10) = 65
> EOI 189 65 points: 12th May 2017
> EOI 190 NSW 70 points: 12th May 2017


July or August


----------



## rajdeep2017

thanks man.

I hope, I get 189 before 190. Do you think it is possible?


----------



## rajdeep2017

thanks man.

I hope, I get 189 before 190. Do you think it is possible?


----------



## NB

rajdeep2017 said:


> thanks man.
> 
> I hope, I get 189 before 190. Do you think it is possible?


50/50 chances
You will not get 189 till 3rd week of July thats more or less certain whereas NSW can issue the invite at any time.

Cheers


----------



## matthew.roy

newbienz said:


> As long as you are 32 years and 364 days, you are in the 25-32 years bracket
> On your birthday you will turn 33 and lose the points
> 
> If you can get an invite before your birthday, then the points are frozen and you will not lose points even if you apply after a few days of your birthday for the actual visa.
> The important date is the issue of the EOI
> 
> Cheers


That's a relief. I have 70 points as per my calculation then and hoping that I get an invitation before August 30, 2017 (when I will turn 33). Best wishes. 

*
TIMELINE*
*Job code* - 261313 (software engineer) 

*Age *- 32 years & 9 months *(30 points)*

*Language* - IELTS (Writing - 7, Speaking - 8, Listening - 7.5, Reading 7.5) - *10 points*

*Experience (overseas)* - 8 years and 3 months now (received ACS nod on January 2017 with experience counted from December 2008 till December 2016 - that's 7 years and 11 months); *Adding work experience till May 2017 in EOI since I am in the same job and same profile (15 points)*

Qualification (overseas) - ACS approval of Bachelors Degree equivalent (15 points) 

*EOI expected lodgment date:* May 20, 2017


----------



## rkmehta06

Processing time should counted from date of original submission of documents or from submission of additional documents CO requested.

All docs submitted in Dec. 2016

PCC Requested on Jan 17, submitted on March 12th

Time taken from original submission- 5 months
Time taken from original submission- 2 months

I am getting worried a little bit for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rkmehta06 said:


> Processing time should counted from date of original submission of documents or from submission of additional documents CO requested.
> 
> All docs submitted in Dec. 2016
> 
> PCC Requested on Jan 17, submitted on March 12th
> 
> Time taken from original submission- 5 months
> Time taken from original submission- 2 months
> 
> I am getting worried a little bit for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Processing times for visas can vary from case to case and CO to CO

There is no thumb rule you can apply that can determine when you will be issued a visa based on when you submitted the application and last uploaded the asked documents 

A few days back I read about an applicant who applied in May 2016 with all documents but was issued visa only now after an year.

On the other hand there have been cases where the visas have been issued in a couple of months as Direct Grant

It all depends on how convincing and complete your paperwork is I guess

Cheers


----------



## 73sam

satban said:


> I am dead in water. The agent has very cleverly hidden such information. I wonder why the agent process is even there given there are so many instances where agents screw up.


Hey, ask for your bridging visa or the mail to sent to you agent "requested check list" file.


----------



## Jacobann

Hi, 

I have applied for 189 visa and lodged the application on Nov 28,2016 (Electronics Engineer, 60 Points) 
Co contacted for amendment in UAE PCC (as per the passport name, initially the middle name was missing) on Dec 12,2016 from GSM Adelaide, to which I've have replied on Dec 15,2016. 
Since then there is no response. This waiting game is really tough
Experts please suggest on when can i expect a grant!

Thanks & Best Regards,
Ann


----------



## rkmehta06

Jacobann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and lodged the application on Nov 28,2016 (Electronics Engineer, 60 Points)
> Co contacted for amendment in UAE PCC (as per the passport name, initially the middle name was missing) on Dec 12,2016 from GSM Adelaide, to which I've have replied on Dec 15,2016.
> Since then there is no response. This waiting game is really tough
> Experts please suggest on when can i expect a grant!
> 
> Thanks & Best Regards,
> Ann




I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Sorry to say this mate, but I don't think you can, not by the old method anyway.

Having said that, the parent visa allows your parents to migrate with you with a good money paid to government. But you don't have to specify that and you may withdraw. It's something you'll be doing in the future and you don't need to mention about your intentions now.

Wait for some experts' opinion on this though.



citricpunk said:


> if I want to migrate my mom in the future, will it get affected by withdrawing parent from application?


----------



## kaju

Panda112 said:


> Sorry to say this mate, but I don't think you can, not by the old method anyway.
> 
> Having said that, the parent visa allows your parents to migrate with you with a good money paid to government. But you don't have to specify that and you may withdraw. It's something you'll be doing in the future and you don't need to mention about your intentions now.
> 
> Wait for some experts' opinion on this though.


Withdrawing Parents from a visa application does not affect any future visa applications. 

However, you can not get a Parent Visa that allows Parents to migrate at the same time as you - the sponsor (normally the child) must have been resident in Australia for 2 years AND 50% or more of the Parent/s children must live in Australia too. 

Processing for Parent Visas may be anything from about 2 years for the Contributory Parent Visa to more than 15-20 years for the standard, much less expensive Parent Visa.

Visitor Visas, and the Temporary Parent visa that may be introduced later in the year, may be other options.


----------



## chefthyagu

Hai Group,
My case as follows

Fees paid 15 March 2017
CO. Contact. 22 March 2017

Given 28 days to submit documents, because of my agent carelessness he upload but not submitted the documents.

Now in May , I have submitted the documents.

My question is what will happen to my case , I have uploaded merely after 2 months ,that means exceeded the time frame of 28 days.

Please give me answer.

Regards


----------



## Rahul_UK183

chefthyagu said:


> Hai Group,
> My case as follows
> 
> Fees paid 15 March 2017
> CO. Contact. 22 March 2017
> 
> Given 28 days to submit documents, because of my agent carelessness he upload but not submitted the documents.
> 
> Now in May , I have submitted the documents.
> 
> My question is what will happen to my case , I have uploaded merely after 2 months ,that means exceeded the time frame of 28 days.
> 
> Please give me answer.
> 
> Regards


Thats atrocious on your agents part.

Is he not a reputed one ? Was he uploading through his own agent immiaccount ? 

Usually the CO expects an intimation before 60 days time in case you cant provide the docs within time frame, not sure how it will work now. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthyagu

Thanks Rahul

Yes he is a reputed agent. I don't know why he did this to me.Praying the great God now.

Thanks


----------



## Panda112

chefthyagu said:


> Hai Group,
> My case as follows
> 
> Fees paid 15 March 2017
> CO. Contact. 22 March 2017
> 
> Given 28 days to submit documents, because of my agent carelessness he upload but not submitted the documents.
> 
> Now in May , I have submitted the documents.
> 
> My question is what will happen to my case , I have uploaded merely after 2 months ,that means exceeded the time frame of 28 days.
> 
> Please give me answer.
> 
> Regards


Haven't been there but from what I've been reading, it all depends on your CO now.

Also, when you have to submit documents, I don't think there's the button that says "*Submit*" at the end of the application. Something that means "These are all the documents I had to upload".
Although there is the button that says "*Confirm*" at the end of each upload page. Don't know which one you meant. Maybe I'm forgot to click the submit button myself.


----------



## chefthyagu

I am taking about after you have submitted your documents there is one button called information provided. To send the message to the case officer that you given the documents what he asked for.

Cheers


----------



## adahmed

*Regarding Change of Relationship Status*

1. If the partner status as reported in Form 80, reproduced here under, changes from 'No' to a relationship as in 'Fiance', the same must be reported through Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances, right?

"Part Q – Associated people
42 Do you have a partner? Partner includes wife, husband, fiancé, boyfriend, girlfriend, significant other and de facto. "

2. Since I have already lodged my application for Visa grant so would it in any way affect the status of my application if I answer the other relevant questions to my partner's details i.e. "Partner Migrating with You" to No?

3. Would I be required to submit any document proof such as National ID Card or her passport as part reporting of change of circumstances in such case.

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## sultan_azam

Jacobann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and lodged the application on Nov 28,2016 (Electronics Engineer, 60 Points)
> Co contacted for amendment in UAE PCC (as per the passport name, initially the middle name was missing) on Dec 12,2016 from GSM Adelaide, to which I've have replied on Dec 15,2016.
> Since then there is no response. This waiting game is really tough
> Experts please suggest on when can i expect a grant!
> 
> Thanks & Best Regards,
> Ann


really tough to predict


----------



## joarc

*Application still to be assessed...*

Hello,

Has anyone has experience of application still waiting to be assessed after 1 month after lodgement? I submitted on 21 apr and there's no sign on any CO being assigned or any assessment on my application.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andreyx108b

joarc said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone has experience of application still waiting to be assessed after 1 month after lodgement? I submitted on 21 apr and there's no sign on any CO being assigned or any assessment on my application.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!




80% of applicants  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thats atrocious on your agents part.
> 
> Is he not a reputed one ? Was he uploading through his own agent immiaccount ?
> 
> Usually the CO expects an intimation before 60 days time in case you cant provide the docs within time frame, not sure how it will work now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




I dont get it, what does it mean uploaded but not submitted? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joarc

So the shares about CO. correspondences on this thread are the lucky minority...



andreyx108b said:


> 80% of applicants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natasha.joseph

*Work experience after ACS assessment*

Hi experts

Before I submit my 189 visa application, I just need to clear a couple of doubts regarding my ACS skill assessment letter. Grateful if experts or anyone who went through the same dilemma as mine could respond please. 

1. ACS has approved *employment after December 2008* to be suitable at a skilled level. In my ACS letter, my employment till November 2016 is mentioned. I am still with the same company and role post-November 2016, and so when I lodged my EOI in March 2017, I claimed *15 points* for work experience of more than 8 years. *(FROM JANUARY 2009 TO FEBRUARY 2017). *

*Does DIBP take into account the work experience after the ACS assessment if I am with the same company and in the same role?* I have an employment proof letter from the company dated May 5, 2017 and has all the payslips, bank statement etc for these months and a RNR letter from my former manager in a stamp paper as proofs. 

2. Do I need to break my employment history into two - one that doesn't come under ACS skilled period and the other that comes under ACS assessment?

I have been with 3 companies (including the current employer) so far and the ACS assessment for skilled phase begins when I am with the first company. *So do I need to break my first work experience into two parts* - one phase that does not claim points and the second phase which comes under the skilled period - while lodging visa application? 
*
ACS skill assessment letter hasn't divided my work experience into separate parts - one that they say is skilled and the other unskilled. *

Thank you everyone in advance.


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> I dont get it, what does it mean uploaded but not submitted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When a CO asks you for a document or information, it may require you to upload several documents to complete the request.

Now when you are uploading documents, the CO does not know whether that documents fulfifills the entire documents list or you will still be uploading more documents.
This can be confusing.

So to avoid that, after you have uploaded all the documents you want, you press the 2nd button which is specifically to inform the CO that all the documents required by him are submitted and he can proceed with your assessment whenever he wants

I hope this clears the doubts for the members once and for all

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi experts
> 
> Before I submit my 189 visa application, I just need to clear a couple of doubts regarding my ACS skill assessment letter. Grateful if experts or anyone who went through the same dilemma as mine could respond please.
> 
> 1. ACS has approved *employment after December 2008* to be suitable at a skilled level. In my ACS letter, my employment till November 2016 is mentioned. I am still with the same company and role post-November 2016, and so when I lodged my EOI in March 2017, I claimed *15 points* for work experience of more than 8 years. *(FROM JANUARY 2009 TO FEBRUARY 2017). *
> 
> *Does DIBP take into account the work experience after the ACS assessment if I am with the same company and in the same role?* I have an employment proof letter from the company dated May 5, 2017 and has all the payslips, bank statement etc for these months and a RNR letter from my former manager in a stamp paper as proofs.
> 
> 2. Do I need to break my employment history into two - one that doesn't come under ACS skilled period and the other that comes under ACS assessment?
> 
> I have been with 3 companies (including the current employer) so far and the ACS assessment for skilled phase begins when I am with the first company. *So do I need to break my first work experience into two parts* - one phase that does not claim points and the second phase which comes under the skilled period - while lodging visa application?
> *
> ACS skill assessment letter hasn't divided my work experience into separate parts - one that they say is skilled and the other unskilled. *
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance.


Yes break down all the employments mark the employments from Jan 2009 as relevant to nominated occupation code anything before that to be marked as non relevant to the occupation code. 

considering you are in the same last job as assessed by ACS, for current job leave the "To Field" blank it will continue to add the days to your experience and skill select will automatically pickup the total tenure if it has completed 8 years you get 15 points if not you would still need to wait until the duration is completed to claim the points. 

Note that skill select would be calculating each day at work any gaps while switching jobs would not be considered.


----------



## 1210778

Dear members,
Could you please clarify my doubts about the following issue;

Instead of the bank statements (which are not available from the bank due to inactivity), I am using reference letters+salary slips+ID card/visa page issued from the government.

Now that I had worked in the Middle East, so the employer name mentioned on my ids and passport is in arabic which I can translate from an authorized translator.

The question is, do I also need to legalize it or just the attestation would do? Because legalizing is not possible as I do not have the original ID cards from previous countries. They take back the ID card at the time of final exit for example in Saudi.

1. So for Engineer's Australia skill assessment, can I just upload the stamped translated copy highlight my company name?

2. Can I use bank statement of my current job by just printing from online services of bank? Or I have to go to bank and get it stamped too?


----------



## Jacobann

sultan_azam said:


> really tough to predict


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for responding! 
My Indian PCC and Medicals will get expire on Nov 2017.
Does that mean I can expect before November ?

Regards,
Ann


----------



## yousufkhan

Jacobann said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for responding!
> My Indian PCC and Medicals will get expire on Nov 2017.
> Does that mean I can expect before November ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ann


-
Not necessarily that you receive visa. If they expired yur CO will ask for new ones


----------



## vikaschandra

coolestbliss said:


> Dear members,
> Could you please clarify my doubts about the following issue;
> 
> Instead of the bank statements (which are not available from the bank due to inactivity), I am using reference letters+salary slips+ID card/visa page issued from the government.
> 
> Now that I had worked in the Middle East, so the employer name mentioned on my ids and passport is in arabic which I can translate from an authorized translator.
> 
> The question is, do I also need to legalize it or just the attestation would do? Because legalizing is not possible as I do not have the original ID cards from previous countries. They take back the ID card at the time of final exit for example in Saudi.
> 
> 1. So for Engineer's Australia skill assessment, can I just upload the stamped translated copy highlight my company name?
> 
> 2. Can I use bank statement of my current job by just printing from online services of bank? Or I have to go to bank and get it stamped too?


1. Just get it translated and notorized
2. Online Bank statement for current company from should be fine. For others pay stubs should suffice. Make sure you provide 1-2 pay stubs per quarter that would mean 8 for the entire year this should be followed for each year of service.


----------



## 1210778

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Just get it translated and notorized
> 2. Online Bank statement for current company from should be fine. For others pay stubs should suffice. Make sure you provide 1-2 pay stubs per quarter that would mean 8 for the entire year this should be followed for each year of service.


Thanks for the quick reply. My followup questions please;
1. By notorized you mean just the signature and stamp of authroized translator with official letter head?

2. I am supplying with a table format for salaries of all the years (7 years) on company's official letter head + 8 to 10 salary slips from the first year, and also the same from the last year.

Is it ok?


----------



## vikaschandra

coolestbliss said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. My followup questions please;
> 1. By notorized you mean just the signature and stamp of authroized translator with official letter head?
> 
> 2. I am supplying with a table format for salaries of all the years (7 years) on company's official letter head + 8 to 10 salary slips from the first year, and also the same from the last year.
> 
> Is it ok?


1. Yes that should be fine.
2. Try to provide pay stubs for each year at least 1 per quarter in case you don't have them all. What you mentioned here would also work though


----------



## sharmison

ajaya said:


> I have made my application for 189 visa in Aug 2016 with 75 points. I am currently in Australia but have not received any response from the department. On the Immi account, the status is "Assessment in Progress" since the beginning and when I tried contacting the helpline number they said that I need to wait till a decision is made.
> 
> I am now really getting worried about the reason for this and do not know what could be causing the delay. I have a few friends who got it in less time than me and my bridging visa is about to expire soon. Is there a method to contact someone who could help in this regard?


Hi Mate,

On one of the other forum, I read this message and details. but I am not sure of of the authenticity...

Since you are in Australia, you can definitely try:

I am pasting the content as it is
====================
Please call on this Number *(02) 6264 1111* and you'll be able to reach out to one of the following officers in order to escalate your issue.

*Visa & Citizenship Management*
Christine Dacey
*Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme*
Damien Kilner A/g
Senior Director
*Labour/Skilled Visa*
Robyn Legg
========================

Good Luck


----------



## sharmison

Citricpunk is right, if you have any migrating or non-migrating family members that is in the application, medical and police clearance for all is required.

DIBP, assumes the non-migrating family member is not migrating along with the applicant, but in near future, you have plans to do so, and they are dependent, thats why same process applies on them as migrating family members (like spouse and kids)..

If you have plans to apply for your parents in future, then let it be, just a over work of getting their Medical and PCC, which all would take another 2-3 weeks max, later on no more worries...

But if have no plans for their PR or they will be visiting you on tourist visa only, then use the link in Immiaccount to update them of the changes.

Good Luck



hannibalthegr8 said:


> citricpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently lodged my 189 visa application. I have included my parents as a non migrating family member. I was unaware that I need to provide medical examination, police clearance report and other evidence of my parents. I have decided to withdraw my parents from the application. can anyone suggest me what reason should I provide for withdrawing my parents from the application so that it wont affect my application process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you need to submit pcc and medicals for non migrating parents. Wife and Kids yes but not parents.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> When a CO asks you for a document or information, it may require you to upload several documents to complete the request.
> 
> Now when you are uploading documents, the CO does not know whether that documents fulfifills the entire documents list or you will still be uploading more documents.
> This can be confusing.
> 
> So to avoid that, after you have uploaded all the documents you want, you press the 2nd button which is specifically to inform the CO that all the documents required by him are submitted and he can proceed with your assessment whenever he wants
> 
> I hope this clears the doubts for the members once and for all
> 
> Cheers


Just to make it clear, IP button is quite often not pressed, and many members would confirm on this forum. Yes, I agree one needs to press it, but not all do.


----------



## ashwanes

Hi,

I have imported my visa application and see the details now

Just going through the information submitted in visa app in the PDF, I found nothing mentioned (blank)in front of question "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?" in employment history section.

It should be yes/no? Anyone else have the same thing OR only me. Experts please advice.


----------



## NB

rvd said:


> It takes huge time since there are more than hundred evidence types and at least min 5 document types under each evidence type. Many may not relevant to our application type.
> 
> However, I have taken screen of evidences types uploaded for my application. Under identity and travel documents type passport is attached. I think other are quiet clear.
> 
> Under each evidence type we can select the document type based on our available documents.


Is there different headings for uploading employment related documents like payslips etc. for which we are claiming points and for those we are not claiming points ?

Or they go under the same heading ?


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> Is there different headings for uploading employment related documents like payslips etc. for which we are claiming points and for those we are not claiming points ?
> 
> Or they go under the same heading ?


As far as I could see I did not find any difference when I checked on my application. I don't experience myself in attaching the documents as my application is handled by my agent.


----------



## rvd

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have imported my visa application and see the details now
> 
> Just going through the information submitted in visa app in the PDF, I found nothing mentioned (blank)in front of question "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?" in employment history section.
> 
> It should be yes/no? Anyone else have the same thing OR only me. Experts please advice.


I experienced the same. I hope it is quite normal. Many has posted earlier too.


----------



## NB

rvd said:


> As far as I could see I did not find any difference when I checked on my application. I don't experience myself in attaching the documents as my application is handled by my agent.


Did the agent attach all the documents for the period you did not claim points for as the period you claimed points for ?

Cheers


----------



## ashwanes

rvd said:


> I experienced the same. I hope it is quite normal. Many has posted earlier too.


Thanks.

So, Did you leave it as it is OR done anything. Not sure why it is blank.


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> Did the agent attach all the documents for the period you did not claim points for as the period you claimed points for ?
> 
> Cheers


Attached the available documents for unclaimed experiences but those documents were used for ACS assessment.

I had experiences, not related to the nominated occupation, those were mentioned only in the visa application and Form 80( No documents were uploaded).


----------



## rvd

ashwanes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, Did you leave it as it is OR done anything. Not sure why it is blank.


I left as it is.


----------



## ashwanes

rvd said:


> I left as it is.


Ok.Thanks. May be it is issue with generated pdf.

I guess there is nothing to worry If CO would see the correct information(claimed/unclaimed work employment) on his side.

Please shed th light if anyone has faced the same.


----------



## adahmed

Can anybody respond to this query please, I would reallyvappreciatr it : )


----------



## MaCK12

Is there an Engineering Manager out there?


----------



## NB

adahmed said:


> Can anybody respond to this query please, I would reallyvappreciatr it : )


Unless you quote your query again, it will not be possible for any one to respond

Please ask again, quoting the original enquiry 

Cheers


----------



## naveen1224

joarc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone has experience of application still waiting to be assessed after 1 month after lodgement? I submitted on 21 apr and there's no sign on any CO being assigned or any assessment on my application.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



As per my analysis from Immigration Tracker. I see there is no contact from CO for all the applicant who have applied after 16th April'17.


----------



## naveen1224

andreyx108b said:


> Just to make it clear, IP button is quite often not pressed, and many members would confirm on this forum. Yes, I agree one needs to press it, but not all do.



Hi andrey,

Could you please let me know what is *IP button*. I have uploaded all the required documents upfront including PCC, medicals for me and my spouse. I am yet to be contacted by CO. Do I need to use this IP button to send the documents to CO? Is this may be the reason still I haven't been allocated with CO.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## libati

IP is Information Provided button. This will come up normally when you have a CO contact asking for some documents or proof. You have to press this button after uploading the required documents as requested by the CO. 

When you lodge your VISA, your application will be in "RECEIVED" status. The status changes to Assessment in Progress once you have a CO Contact and and you upload the documents and press the IP button. You will not see this IP button until you have a CO contact. 
The application can be in Received status till the end and you might get a direct grant too if the CO is satisfied with the documents and no clarification is required.
Recently there is quite a delay in CO contact so this is quite normal.





naveen1224 said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> Could you please let me know what is *IP button*. I have uploaded all the required documents upfront including PCC, medicals for me and my spouse. I am yet to be contacted by CO. Do I need to use this IP button to send the documents to CO? Is this may be the reason still I haven't been allocated with CO.?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have imported my visa application and see the details now
> 
> 
> 
> Just going through the information submitted in visa app in the PDF, I found nothing mentioned (blank)in front of question "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?" in employment history section.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be yes/no? Anyone else have the same thing OR only me. Experts please advice.




If no points claimed, one can ignore, but yes better to provide answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have imported my visa application and see the details now
> 
> 
> 
> Just going through the information submitted in visa app in the PDF, I found nothing mentioned (blank)in front of question "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?" in employment history section.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be yes/no? Anyone else have the same thing OR only me. Experts please advice.




This is known bug my application also showing the same font worry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ananyasen

Hii, we have applied for 189 visa on 13th February. The CO asked for additional infor nd we provided that by 02nd march..since then my application is showb as Assessment In Progress. Should I wait longer?! Or write an email now? Please advise.. anybody with a similar waiting period??


----------



## Gagz

Any grants guys?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay4055

*visa processing time*

Hi all, 

I have launched my visa 189 (permanent residency). i have been asked to submit one file by the case office after 10 days of the launchment. I did not hear any news. Can anyone advise what is the time frame for processing. its been quite annoying. i have called the visa enquiry as well in which they said to resend the document to the immi accoutn and also send an email. Can anyone help me out ? will they process all the application within the financial year ? or will it extend more than that ? 

thanks

Vijay


----------



## biggy85

Code - 261312
87 days since visa lodgement
74 days since CO contact (for medicals)
66 days since IP

Cheers people.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay4055

66 days since IP ? what is IP ?


----------



## naveen1224

vijay4055 said:


> 66 days since IP ? what is IP ?



IP is Information provided. If you go to the previous page you can get a clarity what is IP.


----------



## Raghu794

biggy85 said:


> Code - 261312
> 87 days since visa lodgement
> 74 days since CO contact (for medicals)
> 66 days since IP
> 
> Cheers people.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Sailing on the same boat. 15 days behind you. Same code & assigned to GSM Adelaide.

Let me know if you hear anything, I will be following you in the queue.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## natasha.joseph

vikaschandra said:


> Yes break down all the employments mark the employments from Jan 2009 as relevant to nominated occupation code anything before that to be marked as non relevant to the occupation code.
> 
> considering you are in the same last job as assessed by ACS, for current job leave the "To Field" blank it will continue to add the days to your experience and skill select will automatically pickup the total tenure if it has completed 8 years you get 15 points if not you would still need to wait until the duration is completed to claim the points.
> 
> Note that skill select would be calculating each day at work any gaps while switching jobs would not be considered.


Many thanks Vikas. 

Gaps while moving jobs is negligible - three days and 5 days each. So looks like this won't cause a lot of issues. 

Skill select automatically picked up 8 years of skilled experience -- from January 2009 (as per ACS document) till February 2017 -- when I lodged EOI on March 15, 2017. 

I have statement from the same employer dated May 5, 2017 as proof of employment and has bank statements, payslips to support that. 

I'll be front loading all documents (including PCC, Medicals) and so hopefully this should sail through and a grant decision reached by the end of this year. 
*
Cheers guys, all the very best. *


----------



## vikaschandra

vijay4055 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have launched my visa 189 (permanent residency). i have been asked to submit one file by the case office after 10 days of the launchment. I did not hear any news. Can anyone advise what is the time frame for processing. its been quite annoying. i have called the visa enquiry as well in which they said to resend the document to the immi accoutn and also send an email. Can anyone help me out ? will they process all the application within the financial year ? or will it extend more than that ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Vijay


After you have fulfilled the request from the CO there is nothing much that can be done rather than to just wait and watch.. as of now the grants have become slow hence cannot predict if it would be cleared before the FY. Check the global visa processing time for more details on time taken by DIBP to process the visa.


----------



## rvd

vijay4055 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have launched my visa 189 (permanent residency). i have been asked to submit one file by the case office after 10 days of the launchment. I did not hear any news. Can anyone advise what is the time frame for processing. its been quite annoying. i have called the visa enquiry as well in which they said to resend the document to the immi accoutn and also send an email. Can anyone help me out ? will they process all the application within the financial year ? or will it extend more than that ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Vijay


All the application will not be processed within the financial year. Each case is unique with regards to DIBP so each case will have different timelines.

Many people posted here that they waiting from 2015-2016 financial year.

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## sultan_azam

vijay4055 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have launched my visa 189 (permanent residency). i have been asked to submit one file by the case office after 10 days of the launchment. I did not hear any news. Can anyone advise what is the time frame for processing. its been quite annoying. i have called the visa enquiry as well in which they said to resend the document to the immi accoutn and also send an email. Can anyone help me out ? will they process all the application within the financial year ? or will it extend more than that ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Vijay


what are your timelines ?? what is your query ??

and thanks for the adding new word *LAUNCHMENT* to our dictionary


----------



## rvd

adahmed said:


> Can anybody respond to this query please, I would reallyvappreciatr it : )


Could you re frame the question and post it again since I went through the query but unable to get exactly what is your scenario. Hope it may be same with others too that is why no one replied.


----------



## ashwanes

sounddonor said:


> This is known bug my application also showing the same font worry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Sounddonor.

I have checkd with lot more people, everyone has the same thing.

Anyways, Congratulations for ur grant and hope everyone wil get soon


----------



## adahmed

Sorry my bad, i didn't realize I missed citing my following query in last post.
Can anyone answer please, I will really appreciate it 



adahmed said:


> 1. If the partner status as reported in Form 80, reproduced here under, changes from 'No' to a relationship as in 'Fiance', the same must be reported through Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances, right?
> 
> "Part Q – Associated people
> 42 Do you have a partner? Partner includes wife, husband, fiancé, boyfriend, girlfriend, significant other and de facto. "
> 
> 2. Since I have already lodged my application for Visa grant so would it in any way affect the status of my application if I answer the other relevant questions to my partner's details i.e. "Partner Migrating with You" to No?
> 
> 3. Would I be required to submit any document proof such as National ID Card or her passport as part reporting of change of circumstances in such case.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## rvd

adahmed said:


> Sorry my bad, i didn't realize I missed citing my following query in last post.
> Can anyone answer please, I will really appreciate it


Even when partner is not migrating with you medicals and PCC are mandatory. When medicals and PCC are come into the scenario then national identity such as passport becomes mandatory.

I am not sure whether I have answered all your queries since I am not get the exact answer you are looking for.


----------



## adahmed

My question is regarding reporting of fiance. Previously, I have mentioned 'Partner' status in Form 80 as 'None', if there is an update would it be mandatory to report Fiance status as it would require me to submit additional documentation PCC/Medicals as you suggested.

I mean personally I would like to see myself reporting partner details only when I get married, say in next few months provided I am not issued a grant by then.

So in short I am asking should I only update DIBP if and when I get married in next few months.






rvd said:


> Even when partner is not migrating with you medicals and PCC are mandatory. When medicals and PCC are come into the scenario then national identity such as passport becomes mandatory.
> 
> I am not sure whether I have answered all your queries since I am not get the exact answer you are looking for.


----------



## SanBil

Hey,*

I ve applied for 189, with husband and 4 year child, our medicals are cleared and uploaded, but my son's medical are commented as

"A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."*

he is very hyperactive, but he has no learning disabilities, he is good at it, ADHD is tough to get diagnosed, me be he is minor case of ADHD, what do you think will be outcome of our case ? I am too worried.

Thanks*


----------



## JAHB

SanBil said:


> Hey,*
> 
> I ve applied for 189, with husband and 4 year child, our medicals are cleared and uploaded, but my son's medical are commented as
> 
> "A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the
> health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."*
> 
> he is very hyperactive, but he has no learning disabilities, he is good at it, ADHD is tough to get diagnosed, me be he is minor case of ADHD, what do you think will be outcome of our case ? I am too worried.
> 
> Thanks*


Don't worry they will jst ask you to sign form 815...no big issue. ..


----------



## rvd

adahmed said:


> My question is regarding reporting of fiance. Previously, I have mentioned 'Partner' status in Form 80 as 'None', if there is an update would it be mandatory to report Fiance status as it would require me to submit additional documentation PCC/Medicals as you suggested.
> 
> I mean personally I would like to see myself reporting partner details only when I get married, say in next few months provided I am not issued a grant by then.
> 
> So in short I am asking should I only update DIBP if and when I get married in next few months.


Okay I understand as below:

1. You are unmarried now and you already mentioned Partner Status none in Form80
2. You are planning to get married in few months.


Now my question to you is: Are you going to apply visa for your spouse after the marriage?.

If you are notifying now you need provide enough documents to support your marriage.


----------



## rvd

SanBil said:


> Hey,*
> 
> I ve applied for 189, with husband and 4 year child, our medicals are cleared and uploaded, but my son's medical are commented as
> 
> "A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."*
> 
> he is very hyperactive, but he has no learning disabilities, he is good at it, ADHD is tough to get diagnosed, me be he is minor case of ADHD, what do you think will be outcome of our case ? I am too worried.
> 
> Thanks*


As far as I know ADHD is not a disease and not involves huge money for Australian government to give medicare. As the other guy said they may ask to sign the Form 815 only. Otherwise everything should be all right.

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## Panda112

Mine is similar (maybe opposite) situation.
In the question "any non migrating dependents?" I answered "none"
In the form 80, Associated people section, I filled in information about my girlfriend and ticked her as non-migrating. I thought I had to be clear to begin with so I wrote in additional info:

_Intend to get married with girlfriend this year before flying to Australia. But she won't join me for the next two years as she is midway of her undergraduate studies in Nepal._
Don't know what I was thinking.:frusty: Are her medicals or PCC needed?


rvd said:


> Okay I understand as below:
> 
> 1. You are unmarried now and you already mentioned Partner Status none in Form80
> 2. You are planning to get married in few months.
> 
> 
> Now my question to you is: Are you going to apply visa for your spouse after the marriage?.
> 
> If you are notifying now you need provide enough documents to support your marriage.


----------



## MaCK12

sultan_azam said:


> what are your timelines ?? what is your query ??
> 
> and thanks for the adding new word *LAUNCHMENT* to our dictionary


:laugh:


----------



## rvd

I am not an expert on this but I would do the following if I am in those situation:

1. As I am not married so far and I don't have any near future plan to take my wife (after marriage) to Australia. I will not mention it anywhere when I don't have any proofs to vouch my relationship. 

2. I will notify the change in circumstances only when I actually getting married, with valid proofs, if I did not get my grant till then.

EDIT: I request others to give your comments on my comment.



Panda112 said:


> Mine is similar (maybe opposite) situation.
> In the question "any non migrating dependents?" I answered "none"
> In the form 80, Associated people section, I filled in information about my girlfriend and ticked her as non-migrating. I thought I had to be clear to begin with so I wrote in additional info:
> 
> _Intend to get married with girlfriend this year before flying to Australia. But she won't join me for the next two years as she is midway of her undergraduate studies in Nepal._
> Don't know what I was thinking.:frusty: Are her medicals or PCC needed?


----------



## anniejerin

*60 +5 Points*

Hi All,

Is there any possibility to get invitation for 65 Points, NSW state sponsorship

PTE - 7 10 Points
Education- Electronics Engineering - 15 Points
Australian Experience - 5 Points
Age - 30 Points
State Sportsmanship - 5 Points

Over All- 60+5 Points.

I have applied for Analyst Programmer


----------



## namitc

Is there a whatsapp group for people who have paid the visa fee. If yes pls add me

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## anniejerin

For Analyst Programmer


----------



## Yasuo

In uploading documents did you upload career episode , professional summary for engineers in immi account in skills assessment evidence??


----------



## ravi1913

ashwanes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, Did you leave it as it is OR done anything. Not sure why it is blank.


It is actually bug in the system, I think. When you fill 17 pages online form and make the form 'ready to submit' but eventually will re-check the filled form many times before submitting.
So when u r submitting the form, if someone directly submit it from main page by clicking 'ready to submit' button, then few of yes/no questions will not appear on submitted form, whereas, when u r ready to submit, u just need to traverse all 17 pages again, by doing next, next and then if you submit the form, then all yes/no questions will appear as per filled, this is what I observed.


ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have imported my visa application and see the details now
> 
> Just going through the information submitted in visa app in the PDF, I found nothing mentioned (blank)in front of question "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?" in employment history section.
> 
> It should be yes/no? Anyone else have the same thing OR only me. Experts please advice.



Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kpsingh

kpsingh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In December 2016 I applied for 189 visa, but it's still in assessment. Meanwhile, I've been aligned with an Australian client. My employer wants to apply for a temporary work visa for me.
> 
> Could someone tell if temporary visa will have any impact on my 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Any suggestion is highly appreciated, please share your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## rvd

kpsingh said:


> Any suggestion is highly appreciated, please share your thoughts. Thanks!





> Originally Posted by kpsingh View Post
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In December 2016 I applied for 189 visa, but it's still in assessment. Meanwhile, I've been aligned with an Australian client. My employer wants to apply for a temporary work visa for me.
> 
> Could someone tell if temporary visa will have any impact on my 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



As far as I know it is not advisable to do. I saw a post earlier it says there is no impact but chances are there your 189 will be override by temporary visa.

Say you apply temp visa on 20-May-2017
Your 189 PR granted on 25-May-2017
Your temp visa granted on 26-May-2017

Then your PR will be cancelled and temp visa will become active.

I am not sure wait for experts suggestions.


----------



## ojhasuman

It looks like DIBP is not looking at 189 and 190 applications lodged after April 19. My guess is that they are focusing more to finalize the 457 visas before proceeding to Permanent Visas.


----------



## Rafai

Is it possible that occupations that are not flagged can be removed from the MLTSSL?


----------



## Panda112

I don't think it's likely. The flagged occupations are the ones that are kept under scrutiny by the government for demand and supply study.

However, based on the unforeseen changes we saw in visas last month, no one can say for sure.


Rafai said:


> Is it possible that occupations that are not flagged can be removed from the MLTSSL?


----------



## knell

Any update for applications lodged before 16th April? As per immitracker, on 17th May, there was a good number of grants lately, then again no progress.


----------



## khan4344

knell said:


> Any update for applications lodged before 16th April? As per immitracker, on 17th May, there was a good number of grants lately, then again no progress.


i lodged mine 4th April. CO contacted 18th APRIL. since then its complete silence and "assessment in progress".


----------



## DeanB

khan4344 said:


> i lodged mine 4th April. CO contacted 18th APRIL. since then its complete silence and "assessment in progress".


Also not liking the silence


----------



## knell

Btw, any idea on visa grant time before this recent setback. So much whinging for this prolonged processing time; so I was wondering, how much it would take "on average" before this slowdown. This waiting game is really pathetic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

knell said:


> Btw, any idea on visa grant time before this recent setback. So much whinging for this prolonged processing time; so I was wondering, how much it would take "on average" before this slowdown. This waiting game is really pathetic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


everyone who has applied is frustrated and does know anything when this slow period will end.


----------



## knell

khan4344 said:


> i lodged mine 4th April. CO contacted 18th APRIL. since then its complete silence and "assessment in progress".




What do mean by CO contacted; did you get a generic email stating "immi assessment commence", providing assigned CO name and location, or you were asked anything specific? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

knell said:


> What do mean by CO contacted; did you get a generic email stating "immi assessment commence", providing assigned CO name and location, or you were asked anything specific?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO requested by email and that has location, asked to upload documents


----------



## lauralnk

What does it mean by allocation dates and priority processing/groups? Its mentioned here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications 

Does this mean if you've lodged for visa outside of these dates, you're application will have a lesser preference?


----------



## DeanB

Might be a reason for the slow processing

Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Rahul.Menon

*Employment experience*

Hi guys

This is what is in my ACS assessment letter. 

*ACS Letter details*
*Jan 2007 to July 2011* - Senior Project Engineer, Company X
*July 2011 to Sept 213* - Consultant, Company Y
*Sept 2013 to ongoing* - Technology Lead, Company Z
*** Employment after Feb 2009 would be considered skilled. *

My doubt is on the different designations we have at one company. 

- I joined as a project engineer in Company X and was senior project engineer when I left. I do not have promotion letter. 

- I joined as Staff Consultant in Company Y and then my title was changed to Analyst after an internal restructuring - variable component was removed and so there was no big change to my pay or roles. 

- I failed to mention the different designations at the same company and went with the last role I had at these companies and the years I worked there. *Now, ACS has approved this. *

When filling for visa, do I need to mention these different roles in the application (but these are not mentioned in the ACS letter)? Or do I need to strictly follow what is mentioned in the ACS letter? 

And my skilled phase begins when I was with the first company - so I need to divide my tenure there into two parts. The first phase is the unskilled years when I was a project engineer and the second phase is the skilled period when I was the Senior Project Engineer. So I am not sure what designation should I give myself for the first phase - Project Engineer or Senior Project Engineer? 

ACS letter does not mention project engineer anywhere, should I mention that bit while entering details in the visa application? 

*Does anyone think this is bordering on the lines of incorrect information and there are chances of the PR application getting rejected? 

OR

Should I let this invitation lapse, reapply for skills assessment with ACS mentioning all the designations and then lodge an EOI after that? *

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,

I have submitted application and paid fees for 189 visa on May 13, 2017. I have uploaded most of the document except PCC and health assessment.

How many days it would take for the allocation of CO?
Should i go ahead with health assessment or Should i wait for CO to ask for it?

Please guide..............


----------



## ravi1913

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted application and paid fees for 189 visa on May 13, 2017. I have uploaded most of the document except PCC and health assessment.
> 
> How many days it would take for the allocation of CO?
> Should i go ahead with health assessment or Should i wait for CO to ask for it?
> 
> Please guide..............


Please go ahead with health assessment, generate hap ID, upload PCC before CO contact

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kpsingh

Thanks


----------



## subz.finwiz

Got the PCC done today. It took 1 hour in total for the processing.
Note: if your present address is same as passport, it really becomes fast in terms of processing.


----------



## Yasuo

In uploading documents did you upload career episode , professional summary for engineers in immi account in skills assessment evidence??


----------



## sharat47

Yasuo said:


> In uploading documents did you upload career episode , professional summary for engineers in immi account in skills assessment evidence??


Upload only the skills assessment letter from EA.


----------



## NB

Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This is what is in my ACS assessment letter.
> 
> *ACS Letter details*
> *Jan 2007 to July 2011* - Senior Project Engineer, Company X
> *July 2011 to Sept 213* - Consultant, Company Y
> *Sept 2013 to ongoing* - Technology Lead, Company Z
> *** Employment after Feb 2009 would be considered skilled. *
> 
> My doubt is on the different designations we have at one company.
> 
> - I joined as a project engineer in Company X and was senior project engineer when I left. I do not have promotion letter.
> 
> - I joined as Staff Consultant in Company Y and then my title was changed to Analyst after an internal restructuring - variable component was removed and so there was no big change to my pay or roles.
> 
> - I failed to mention the different designations at the same company and went with the last role I had at these companies and the years I worked there. *Now, ACS has approved this. *
> 
> When filling for visa, do I need to mention these different roles in the application (but these are not mentioned in the ACS letter)? Or do I need to strictly follow what is mentioned in the ACS letter?
> 
> And my skilled phase begins when I was with the first company - so I need to divide my tenure there into two parts. The first phase is the unskilled years when I was a project engineer and the second phase is the skilled period when I was the Senior Project Engineer. So I am not sure what designation should I give myself for the first phase - Project Engineer or Senior Project Engineer?
> 
> ACS letter does not mention project engineer anywhere, should I mention that bit while entering details in the visa application?
> 
> *Does anyone think this is bordering on the lines of incorrect information and there are chances of the PR application getting rejected?
> 
> OR
> 
> Should I let this invitation lapse, reapply for skills assessment with ACS mentioning all the designations and then lodge an EOI after that? *
> 
> Thanks much in advance.


Did you submit reference letter or statutory declaration for RNR ?

Cheers


----------



## Rahul.Menon

newbienz said:


> Did you submit reference letter or statutory declaration for RNR ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi - Yes, I submitted RNR letter from the first company to ACS in its letterhead (I got it as part of the exit process). 

The second and third companies did not oblige to my request for RNR letters. So I made statutory declarations and those were signed and validated by my ex-managers when I was at those companies. These documents were submitted to ACS and I'm planning to submit the same documents as part of visa application. 

Thanks a lot for your response.


----------



## subz.finwiz

It's been 22 days since I submitted the application. There is no CO contact so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gleb89

Hi guys, what is approximate time to get a visa after completing health examinations and submitting PCC?
According to myimmitracker.com some get visa withing a week while other wait more than a year.


----------



## sirikarthy

No grants in immitracker after 17th May
10 to 15 grants were issued on 17th May which made us happy but again nothing after that :frusty:

is it due to DIBP staff cut?


----------



## sultan_azam

kpsingh said:


> Originally Posted by kpsingh View Post
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In December 2016 I applied for 189 visa, but it's still in assessment. Meanwhile, I've been aligned with an Australian client. My employer wants to apply for a temporary work visa for me.
> 
> Could someone tell if temporary visa will have any impact on my 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Any suggestion is highly appreciated, please share your thoughts. Thanks!





rvd said:


> As far as I know it is not advisable to do. I saw a post earlier it says there is no impact but chances are there your 189 will be override by temporary visa.
> 
> Say you apply temp visa on 20-May-2017
> Your 189 PR granted on 25-May-2017
> Your temp visa granted on 26-May-2017
> 
> Then your PR will be cancelled and temp visa will become active.
> 
> I am not sure wait for experts suggestions.



I agree with rvd's comment


----------



## SwordVish

*Got a grant after 2 months!*

Job code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)

EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 65 Points

EOI Invitation Received: 15th March 2017 

Visa Lodged: 15th March 2017 (onshore)

PCC / Medicals: 15th March 2017

CO Contact (Form 80): 20th March 2017, submitted same day

Bridging Visa B application lodged: 1st May 2017

Bridging Visa B Grant: 5th May

Left Australia for vacation: 16th May

Grant: 23rd May 2017!!


----------



## sultan_azam

ojhasuman said:


> It looks like DIBP is not looking at 189 and 190 applications lodged after April 19. My guess is that they are focusing more to finalize the 457 visas before proceeding to Permanent Visas.


any links/news to support this ?? 

because i see movements in PR visa application - verifications, Case officer contacts etc


----------



## nitinr2011

SwordVish said:


> Job code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> 
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 65 Points
> 
> EOI Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15th March 2017 (onshore)
> 
> PCC / Medicals: 15th March 2017
> 
> CO Contact (Form 80): 20th March 2017, submitted same day
> 
> Bridging Visa B application lodged: 1st May 2017
> 
> Bridging Visa B Grant: 5th May
> 
> Left Australia for vacation: 16th May
> 
> Grant: 23rd May 2017!!


 Congrats mate,All the best.....


----------



## sultan_azam

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted application and paid fees for 189 visa on May 13, 2017. I have uploaded most of the document except PCC and health assessment.
> 
> How many days it would take for the allocation of CO?
> Should i go ahead with health assessment or Should i wait for CO to ask for it?
> 
> Please guide..............


after visa filing it is better to get through with medicals and pcc, get it done asap


----------



## sultan_azam

subz.finwiz said:


> Got the PCC done today. It took 1 hour in total for the processing.
> Note: if your present address is same as passport, it really becomes fast in terms of processing.


congratulations mate


----------



## sultan_azam

Yasuo said:


> In uploading documents did you upload career episode , professional summary for engineers in immi account in skills assessment evidence??



no need to upload CDR/CPD/Summary statement etc along with visa application, those are required for skill assessment with EA


----------



## sultan_azam

SwordVish said:


> Job code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> 
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 65 Points
> 
> EOI Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15th March 2017 (onshore)
> 
> PCC / Medicals: 15th March 2017
> 
> CO Contact (Form 80): 20th March 2017, submitted same day
> 
> Bridging Visa B application lodged: 1st May 2017
> 
> Bridging Visa B Grant: 5th May
> 
> Left Australia for vacation: 16th May
> 
> Grant: 23rd May 2017!!


congratulations mate... enjoy vacations


----------



## sirikarthy

@Swordvish, Wow congrats mate.
back to hope


----------



## rvd

Congratulations..



SwordVish said:


> Job code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> 
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 65 Points
> 
> EOI Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15th March 2017 (onshore)
> 
> PCC / Medicals: 15th March 2017
> 
> CO Contact (Form 80): 20th March 2017, submitted same day
> 
> Bridging Visa B application lodged: 1st May 2017
> 
> Bridging Visa B Grant: 5th May
> 
> Left Australia for vacation: 16th May
> 
> Grant: 23rd May 2017!!


----------



## rvd

I think you are very much on right track. You can split and put Project Engineer for unskilled period (if its not mentioned in ACS not a problem i believe) and Senior Project Engineer for skilled period in your visa application.

Generally DIBP does not worried about the unskilled period in terms of employment verification. Otherwise also it is of same company you don't need to worry since it is common with most of the applicants.




Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This is what is in my ACS assessment letter.
> 
> *ACS Letter details*
> *Jan 2007 to July 2011* - Senior Project Engineer, Company X
> *July 2011 to Sept 213* - Consultant, Company Y
> *Sept 2013 to ongoing* - Technology Lead, Company Z
> *** Employment after Feb 2009 would be considered skilled. *
> 
> My doubt is on the different designations we have at one company.
> 
> - I joined as a project engineer in Company X and was senior project engineer when I left. I do not have promotion letter.
> 
> - I joined as Staff Consultant in Company Y and then my title was changed to Analyst after an internal restructuring - variable component was removed and so there was no big change to my pay or roles.
> 
> - I failed to mention the different designations at the same company and went with the last role I had at these companies and the years I worked there. *Now, ACS has approved this. *
> 
> When filling for visa, do I need to mention these different roles in the application (but these are not mentioned in the ACS letter)? Or do I need to strictly follow what is mentioned in the ACS letter?
> 
> And my skilled phase begins when I was with the first company - so I need to divide my tenure there into two parts. The first phase is the unskilled years when I was a project engineer and the second phase is the skilled period when I was the Senior Project Engineer. So I am not sure what designation should I give myself for the first phase - Project Engineer or Senior Project Engineer?
> 
> ACS letter does not mention project engineer anywhere, should I mention that bit while entering details in the visa application?
> 
> *Does anyone think this is bordering on the lines of incorrect information and there are chances of the PR application getting rejected?
> 
> OR
> 
> Should I let this invitation lapse, reapply for skills assessment with ACS mentioning all the designations and then lodge an EOI after that? *
> 
> Thanks much in advance.


----------



## JP Mosa

rvd said:


> As far as I know it is not advisable to do. I saw a post earlier it says there is no impact but chances are there your 189 will be override by temporary visa.
> 
> Say you apply temp visa on 20-May-2017
> Your 189 PR granted on 25-May-2017
> Your temp visa granted on 26-May-2017
> 
> Then your PR will be cancelled and temp visa will become active.
> 
> I am not sure wait for experts suggestions.



I don't think PR will be cancelled for no reason ,just because Temp visa was applied while PR under process.

If he is issued Temp Visa before a decision made on his PR, I think PR will come into effect after expiry of his Temp visa.

If he is onshore and applied PR, he will be issued bridging visa after the expiry of current visa until decision is made on his PR.

I have no idea how PR will be cancelled


----------



## sultan_azam

kpsingh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In December 2016 I applied for 189 visa, but it's still in assessment. Meanwhile, I've been aligned with an Australian client. My employer wants to apply for a *temporary work visa* for me.
> 
> Could someone tell if temporary visa will have any impact on my 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks a lot!





kpsingh said:


> Any suggestion is highly appreciated, please share your thoughts. Thanks!





rvd said:


> As far as I know it is not advisable to do. I saw a post earlier it says there is no impact but chances are there your 189 will be override by temporary visa.
> 
> Say you apply temp visa on 20-May-2017
> Your 189 PR granted on 25-May-2017
> Your temp visa granted on 26-May-2017
> 
> Then your PR will be cancelled and temp visa will become active.
> 
> I am not sure wait for experts suggestions.





JP Mosa said:


> I don't think PR will be cancelled for no reason ,just because Temp visa was applied while PR under process.
> 
> If he is issued Temp Visa before a decision made on his PR, I think PR will come into effect after expiry of his Temp visa.
> 
> If he is onshore and applied PR, he will be issued bridging visa after the expiry of current visa until decision is made on his PR.
> 
> I have no idea how PR will be cancelled


First of all - op has mentioned about *temporary work visa* which is 457 with respect to DIBP

now i would like to re-iterate that there have been instances when PR was granted in morning, 457 was granted in afternoon or some time later and applicant lost all his PR rights, what he was left with is just 457 

so it is better to avoid 457 while a PR application is in progress

onshore/offshore has nothing to do in this context


----------



## rvd

I am not sure when posted. I think Sultan has explained very much clearly now.

Thanks Sultan. 




JP Mosa said:


> I don't think PR will be cancelled for no reason ,just because Temp visa was applied while PR under process.
> 
> 
> If he is onshore and applied PR, he will be issued bridging visa after the expiry of current visa until decision is made on his PR.
> 
> I have no idea how PR will be cancelled


----------



## neerajrk

Hi Do we need to get the bank statements stamped from bank. I have downloaded all bank statements from online banking website and these are in color. 

Do we need to get the bank statements stamped from bank.


----------



## sirikarthy

neerajrk said:


> Hi Do we need to get the bank statements stamped from bank. I have downloaded all bank statements from online banking website and these are in color.
> 
> Do we need to get the bank statements stamped from bank.


Yes, please approach your respective bank and ask them for seal and signature on each and every copy.


----------



## sultan_azam

neerajrk said:


> Hi Do we need to get the bank statements stamped from bank. I have downloaded all bank statements from online banking website and these are in color.
> 
> Do we need to get the bank statements stamped from bank.



stamping from bank - not required

i downloaded statements from online portal and used them as such


----------



## sirikarthy

sultan_azam said:


> stamping from bank - not required
> 
> i downloaded statements from online portal and used them as such


It depends on what is being uploaded like tax docs will be given high priority and bank statements with less .

One of my colleague has been asked for bank stamp by CO.


----------



## sirikarthy

As far as i know 2 grants today till now


----------



## geekashu

SwordVish said:


> Job code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> 
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 65 Points
> 
> EOI Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15th March 2017 (onshore)
> 
> PCC / Medicals: 15th March 2017
> 
> CO Contact (Form 80): 20th March 2017, submitted same day
> 
> Bridging Visa B application lodged: 1st May 2017
> 
> Bridging Visa B Grant: 5th May
> 
> Left Australia for vacation: 16th May
> 
> Grant: 23rd May 2017!!


Congratulations...


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I lodged visa application on 22nd Sep 2016; ANZSCO 26313. All documents uploaded and medical completed in Nov 2016 and then my application was put on HOLD because my wife was expecting and i wanted to add new born as a migrating member.

Application was reinstated in March 2017 after my confirmation to CO. I completed medical of new born and all uploads on 9th May 2017 after CO contact on 4th May 2017. And now i am waiting for final grant. Not sure how long i would have to wait ...


----------



## Rahul.Menon

rvd said:


> I think you are very much on right track. You can split and put Project Engineer for unskilled period (if its not mentioned in ACS not a problem i believe) and Senior Project Engineer for skilled period in your visa application.
> 
> Generally DIBP does not worried about the unskilled period in terms of employment verification. Otherwise also it is of same company you don't need to worry since it is common with most of the applicants.


Thanks a lot for your response, much appreciated.


----------



## sultan_azam

AmmarSuhail said:


> I lodged visa application on 22nd Sep 2016; ANZSCO 26313. All documents uploaded and medical completed in Nov 2016 and then my application was put on HOLD because my wife was expecting and i wanted to add new born as a migrating member.
> 
> Application was reinstated in March 2017 after my confirmation to CO. I completed medical of new born and all uploads on 9th May 2017 after CO contact on 4th May 2017. And now i am waiting for final grant. Not sure how long i would have to wait ...


have less hopes for May/June, if nothing till June then it seems sure in July 1st/2nd week


----------



## ExesPart

subz.finwiz said:


> Got the PCC done today. It took 1 hour in total for the processing.
> Note: if your present address is same as passport, it really becomes fast in terms of processing.


Not precisely. It has got to do with if whether or not you have gotten done your police verification in the last two years against the address that you are now again claiming the PCC for. In your case the last police verification for the concerned address would've happened within the last 2 years. In such a case there is no real processing that happens only they merely issue the PCC if it happens to be the same address.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

sultan_azam said:


> have less hopes for May/June, if nothing till June then it seems sure in July 1st/2nd week


Fingers crossed. Thanks Sultan.


----------



## JP Mosa

sultan_azam said:


> First of all - op has mentioned about *temporary work visa* which is 457 with respect to DIBP
> 
> now i would like to re-iterate that there have been instances when PR was granted in morning, 457 was granted in afternoon or some time later and applicant lost all his PR rights, what he was left with is just 457
> 
> so it is better to avoid 457 while a PR application is in progress
> 
> onshore/offshore has nothing to do in this context


So you mean to say that , because of abolition of 457, companies offshore can not sponsor their employees for onsite jobs ?????

Isn't DIBP came out with a solution for this to sponsor offshore employees for onsite?

If one holds 457 before 19 April, their visa status is not going to harm them, but yes after that .

why not SC 401 or 186 lets say.


----------



## aalomari

Lodged - 11/03/2016

CO contact - 21/03/2016, 21/10/2016, 07/12/2016, 07/04/2017

Last contact was to request VAC2 payment which was paid on 12/04/2017 and still waiting since then...


----------



## sultan_azam

JP Mosa said:


> So you mean to say that , because of abolition of 457, companies offshore can not sponsor their employees for onsite jobs ?????
> 
> Isn't DIBP came out with a solution for this to sponsor offshore employees for onsite?
> 
> If one holds 457 before 19 April, their visa status is not going to harm them, but yes after that .
> 
> why not SC 401 or 186 lets say.


i think there is some misunderstanding, you are taking discussion to a different direction, it is not about 457/401/186

*"the visa issued will override all previously issued visa"*

so in this case op have already applied PR, now his company wants to apply temporary work visa for op, there could be a case when PR is granted and if op doesnt withdraws his work visa application in time then the work visa will override PR visa and he will not be a PR anymore


----------



## namitc

Friends, just noticed that the itr forms that i uploaded were all photocopies of originals. Should I get these notarised now and upload again? No CO has contacted me yet. Should I do it or is it too late?

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

sultan_azam said:


> i think there is some misunderstanding, you are taking discussion to a different direction, it is not about 457/401/186
> 
> *"the visa issued will override all previously issued visa"*
> 
> so in this case op have already applied PR, now his company wants to apply temporary work visa for op, there could be a case when PR is granted and if op doesnt withdraws his work visa application in time then the work visa will override PR visa and he will not be a PR anymore



So he needs to depart without question because temporary visa overrides his eligibility to PR?
is there any such case recently ?

OP must inform his Employer regarding his PR visa application before his employer proceeding to apply for Temp visa and then as per labor agreements,his employer will apply /arrange suitable sub class as far as I know


----------



## softseun

Submitting EOI with 60point for "Developer Programmer" what is the hope of getting an invite on July 1st. Would this point be enough for an invite considering the number of people on waiting list.

Please somebody advice


----------



## rvd

softseun said:


> Submitting EOI with 60point for "Developer Programmer" what is the hope of getting an invite on July 1st. Would this point be enough for an invite considering the number of people on waiting list.
> 
> Please somebody advice


60 points is not enough mate. As Developer Programmer cutoff has been set as 65 for many months now. Last round cutoff was 75 points.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/10-may-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## sultan_azam

JP Mosa said:


> So he needs to depart without question because temporary visa overrides his eligibility to PR?
> is there any such case recently ?
> 
> OP must inform his Employer regarding his PR visa application before his employer proceeding to apply for Temp visa and then as per labor agreements,his employer will apply /arrange suitable sub class as far as I know


there was a case in 2015


----------



## Gop

SwordVish said:


> Job code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> 
> 
> 
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 65 Points
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15th March 2017 (onshore)
> 
> 
> 
> PCC / Medicals: 15th March 2017
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact (Form 80): 20th March 2017, submitted same day
> 
> 
> 
> Bridging Visa B application lodged: 1st May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Bridging Visa B Grant: 5th May
> 
> 
> 
> Left Australia for vacation: 16th May
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: 23rd May 2017!!




Congratulations mate.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

namitc said:


> Friends, just noticed that the itr forms that i uploaded were all photocopies of originals. Should I get these notarised now and upload again? No CO has contacted me yet. Should I do it or is it too late?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly the ITR forms confirmation, assessment orders etc. received from the department are all black and white. If so There is no difference between the original scan and the xerox scan 

Check If the original are all black and white or have some colour on symbols or stamps or signature ?

While my preparing my set I simply removed the password from the original attachment sent to me by th department and saved them on my computer and collated all of them Per employment basis
Check if you can also do the same.
Of course I filed all my returns electronically so may be thats why I have all electronic tax evidence documents 

Then you also have to check if you have vacant slots in your application to upload more documents as the number of documents you can upload voluntarily is a maximum of 60 Per applicant . If you have exhausted your limit, then you have no option but to wait for the CO to ask for the same

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2

I am just wondering, either engineer Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule then please just let me?

Thanks.


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,

I have an invite for visa 189, my question is should I get my PCC and my wife's , kids PCC before submitting the application (I haven't started applying yet ) or those will be asked after submitting the application and CO assignment.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Guys..does it really matter if we color scan docs using camscanner (mobile app) or a real scanner ?

Camscanner scanned docs have a signature at the footer.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I have an invite for visa 189, my question is should I get my PCC and my wife's , kids PCC before submitting the application (I haven't started applying yet ) or those will be asked after submitting the application and CO assignment.




Start PCC process, once you lodge visa application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Guys..does it really matter if we color scan docs using camscanner (mobile app) or a real scanner ?
> 
> Camscanner scanned docs have a signature at the footer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




If it's 300 dpi or more, it should be fine.

But use real scanner , recommended


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuRa

JP Mosa said:


> Start PCC process, once you lodge visa application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JP Mosa, 
When I click the apply visa link , it takes me directly to immi login page, I haven't created any login credentials in immi till now. Should I create a new login id or it's the same as skill select. If say I create a new id , would my invitation be linked automatically ?......


----------



## asad_18pk

Guys, I lodged my application in Dec 2016. Recently, I paid VAC2 payment on 10th April 2016. DIBP took much time to raise the invoice. Since, case is in "Assesment in progress" status. Do you guys suggest to call them? If yes, can you share GSM Adeleide numbers to call them off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

ExesPart said:


> Not precisely. It has got to do with if whether or not you have gotten done your police verification in the last two years against the address that you are now again claiming the PCC for. In your case the last police verification for the concerned address would've happened within the last 2 years. In such a case there is no real processing that happens only they merely issue the PCC if it happens to be the same address.




My police verification for the said present address was done 4 year back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

How do we know when & which GSM is processing the visa application? 
My status still shows "Received" with no CO contact so far. I lodged on 1st May 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slahoria

mrigor said:


> this thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2017.


can any one help me with few of my querries...


My points is 55 without pte score .under skilled list of programe analyst,if i applied for state sponsership for 5 points then in how much time it will be grant and if i score 75 with 20 pte score under this programe anaylist ..then how much time is taken.pls guide...soon im going to give pte..so pls guide


----------



## aalomari

asad_18pk said:


> Guys, I lodged my application in Dec 2016. Recently, I paid VAC2 payment on 10th April 2016. DIBP took much time to raise the invoice. Since, case is in "Assesment in progress" status. Do you guys suggest to call them? If yes, can you share GSM Adeleide numbers to call them off.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made my VAC2 payment on April 12th and still no response. My agent says that it is expected to get the visa in 8-12 weeks.


----------



## jmech08

Does anybody aware about the application processing time for application lodged in the month of February, As the current time written on Subclass 189 visa page is 4 to 6 months and Last updated date is 17 May 2017 (for month ending 30 April 2017). What does this "for month ending 30 April 2017" states here.


----------



## juhovh

asad_18pk said:


> Guys, I lodged my application in Dec 2016. Recently, I paid VAC2 payment on 10th April 2016. DIBP took much time to raise the invoice. Since, case is in "Assesment in progress" status. Do you guys suggest to call them? If yes, can you share GSM Adeleide numbers to call them off.


I paid VAC2 before you and have been in "Assesment in progress" ever since, not sure if any calling helps here, we're all on the same boat.


----------



## yousufkhan

subz.finwiz said:


> How do we know when & which GSM is processing the visa application?
> My status still shows "Received" with no CO contact so far. I lodged on 1st May 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
"Received" status is acknowledgement that you have paid the visa fee. You will know your GSM once CO will contact you for clarification or additional documents.


----------



## chavanashish83

Friends,

I submitted my Visa application and front loaded all documents including PCC and medical for me and my wife on 18th Apr 2017.

Today CO contacted me for following queries;

**** PLEASE NOTE - I acknowlge you have provided these requested documents,

however we have been unable to read them because they have been poorly scanned.

Please re-scan and send CLEAR copies.

1. Police clearance certificates

2. Evidence of employment - references only

And for my wife's documents requested as;

1. Police clearance certificates

2. Evidence of functional English

It is clear from the first query that I need to upload scan copies with high dpi for PCC and employment reference letters

But for my wife's documents they did not clearly said that rescan the copies for PCC and evidence of functional english.
Even though I've submitted both these documents ,
For functional english I've uploaded transcript for junior college and senior college (total 5 years)

Please let me know whether I need to upload transcript for primary education as well or shall I tell my wife to give PTE for functional english.?

I'm really confused.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

chavanashish83 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application and front loaded all documents including PCC and medical for me and my wife on 18th Apr 2017.
> 
> Today CO contacted me for following queries;
> 
> **** PLEASE NOTE - I acknowlge you have provided these requested documents,
> 
> however we have been unable to read them because they have been poorly scanned.
> 
> Please re-scan and send CLEAR copies.
> 
> 1. Police clearance certificates
> 
> 2. Evidence of employment - references only
> 
> And for my wife's documents requested as;
> 
> 1. Police clearance certificates
> 
> 2. Evidence of functional English
> 
> It is clear from the first query that I need to upload scan copies with high dpi for PCC and employment reference letters
> 
> But for my wife's documents they did not clearly said that rescan the copies for PCC and evidence of functional english.
> Even though I've submitted both these documents ,
> For functional english I've uploaded transcript for junior college and senior college (total 5 years)
> 
> Please let me know whether I need to upload transcript for primary education as well or shall I tell my wife to give PTE for functional english.?
> 
> I'm really confused.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


For your wife :

1. Send a clear copy of the PCC again.
2. You also need to attach a certificate from the junior and senior college that the course done by your wife was conducted totally in English. Just the transcript is not sufficient 
Did you attach those certificates ?
If not please get the same and attach it with your application.

Cheers


----------



## chavanashish83

newbienz said:


> For your wife :
> 
> 1. Send a clear copy of the PCC again.
> 2. You also need to attach a certificate from the junior and senior college that the course done by your wife was conducted totally in English. Just the transcript is not sufficient
> Did you attach those certificates ?
> If not please get the same and attach it with your application.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your quick response mate.

Yes I've attached all her certificates right from secondary school till graduation certificates. (SSC, HSC, FY,SY,TY )

That's why I got confused.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

chavanashish83 said:


> Thanks for your quick response mate.
> 
> Yes I've attached all her certificates right from secondary school till graduation certificates. (SSC, HSC, FY,SY,TY )
> 
> That's why I got confused.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


A letter from university confirming that her medium of education was English would be the best evidence.

Also 1 more query .. the scan issue..

Did you scan using a mobile app ( like camscanner ) or was it using a real scanner ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chavanashish83

Rahul_UK183 said:


> A letter from university confirming that her medium of education was English would be the best evidence.
> 
> Also 1 more query .. the scan issue..
> 
> Did you scan using a mobile app ( like camscanner ) or was it using a real scanner ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've submitted transcript from her junior and senior college which clearly says medium of education was in English.

I've scanned all my documents using real scanner and converted them in PDF.

If you zoom those pdf for 200% then also it's very clear and properly readable.

I'm not sure why CO has asked me to rescan PCC & employment references.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

I am just wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule then please just let me?

Thanks.


----------



## Terry06

*Australian visas and citizenship application waits likely to worsen*

Not sure if anyone had read the news or not but according to the news in SBS Australian visas and citizenship application waits likely to worsen bcz they have laid at least 355 staff members as they are shifting towards automation. They want to spend the money that we paid for our processing visa application to secure the borders (Water border). 
Australian visas and citizenship application waits likely to worsen | SBS Your Language


----------



## Terry06

uqmraza2 said:


> I am just wondering, either Engineers Australia will assess the work the experience during master degree or no? If there any rule then please just let me?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends on, in what field you're pursuing your masters in. For computers there's ACS


----------



## slahoria

Hello all,

Can anyone advise what is the process followed for 261311 (Analyst Programmer ) category .I heard that there is some pro rate basis on which it is allocated .Do any one have link on the same ?
Also , what is the chances to get SS if I have 55 points ( With 0 points in IELTS) of getting a state sponsorship.

Thanks for supporting on queries .

Regards


----------



## kpsingh

sultan_azam said:


> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you mean to say that , because of abolition of 457, companies offshore can not sponsor their employees for onsite jobs ?????
> 
> Isn't DIBP came out with a solution for this to sponsor offshore employees for onsite?
> 
> If one holds 457 before 19 April, their visa status is not going to harm them, but yes after that .
> 
> why not SC 401 or 186 lets say.
> 
> 
> 
> i think there is some misunderstanding, you are taking discussion to a different direction, it is not about 457/401/186
> 
> *"the visa issued will override all previously issued visa"*
> 
> so in this case op have already applied PR, now his company wants to apply temporary work visa for op, there could be a case when PR is granted and if op doesnt withdraws his work visa application in time then the work visa will override PR visa and he will not be a PR anymore
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your inputs!

I just read in another thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/#/topics/1252369?page=1 that a temporary work visa holder can apply for PR after he's stayed in Australia for more than 2 years. 

In a scenario if 457 overrides my PR, does that mean I won't be able to apply for PR again before staying for 2 years in Oz? Even if I qualify for 189 as I'm now?

FYI: I filed my 189 application on 13 Dec 2016 and provided PCC and medicals on 28 Jan 2017. And still waiting for grant ?. Is there anything I can do? Few months ago I called DIBP, after staying in queue for almost 2hours they told me there is not anything they can do or tell me. It depends on CO.


----------



## sharmison

kpsingh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In December 2016 I applied for 189 visa, but it's still in assessment. Meanwhile, I've been aligned with an Australian client. My employer wants to apply for a temporary work visa for me.
> 
> Could someone tell if temporary visa will have any impact on my 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I Would suggest do not apply for any temporary visa while your PR application is in progress...because as per DIBP if you have 2 separate application in progress, then the one applied later would be processed and finalised....even if the earlier gets approved still the later would have the priority and will nullify the earliar visa...

I do not think its worth taking the risk...


----------



## sultan_azam

kpsingh said:


> Thanks a lot for your inputs!
> 
> I just read in another thread Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad that a temporary work visa holder can apply for PR after he's stayed in Australia for more than 2 years.
> 
> In a scenario if 457 overrides my PR, does that mean I won't be able to apply for PR again before staying for 2 years in Oz? Even if I qualify for 189 as I'm now?
> 
> FYI: I filed my 189 application on 13 Dec 2016 and provided PCC and medicals on 28 Jan 2017. And still waiting for grant ?. Is there anything I can do? Few months ago I called DIBP, after staying in queue for almost 2hours they told me there is not anything they can do or tell me. It depends on CO.


correct me if i am wrong

from your post I infer you are inclined towards taking 457 at the moment and applying PR after 2 years, 

1. dont you think you will have lesser benefits when on a 457
2. 457 rules are changing abruptly and it will be wise not to ride that leaking ship
3. will you be able to gather all those points required for PR invitation after 2 years ??

think over these before taking a call on 457, your PR application should be finalised with next 2-3 months maximum, i think you should manage the situation till then


----------



## indaussi

@ sultan/andrexy/vikas-- Need you suggestion

Visa lodged-17-aug-16
Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
Replied: 21-sep-16
2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
Replied:17-Nov-16
AHC call 11-May-17
..................................

As per above timeline, Kindly suggest me...what are the chances.....

Is it the time to Get NJL or Grant

I am very much confused....as few days back, Jatt.Dhillon got NJL.....so i am very scared....

Need your expert advise...


----------



## chavanashish83

indaussi said:


> @ sultan/andrexy/vikas-- Need you suggestion
> 
> Visa lodged-17-aug-16
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17
> ..................................
> 
> As per above timeline, Kindly suggest me...what are the chances.....
> 
> Is it the time to Get NJL or Grant
> 
> I am very much confused....as few days back, Jatt.Dhillon got NJL.....so i am very scared....
> 
> Need your expert advise...


What is NJL mate?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

indaussi said:


> @ sultan/andrexy/vikas-- Need you suggestion
> 
> Visa lodged-17-aug-16
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17
> ..................................
> 
> As per above timeline, Kindly suggest me...what are the chances.....
> 
> Is it the time to Get NJL or Grant
> 
> I am very much confused....as few days back, Jatt.Dhillon got NJL.....so i am very scared....
> 
> Need your expert advise...


In case of 815, it is expected that grant is given early because a person 815 is expected to visit within 6 months, however it seems that 6 months is over in your case

anyway, i expect verification to be complete and you may get grant at suitable time

if it would have been a NJL you would have received it by now


----------



## indaussi

sultan_azam said:


> In case of 815, it is expected that grant is given early because a person 815 is expected to visit within 6 months, however it seems that 6 months is over in your case
> 
> anyway, i expect verification to be complete and you may get grant at suitable time
> 
> if it would have been a NJL you would have received it by now


Hi Sultan

if we go the negative side, from how many day they will send NJL after verification.

or if they will provide the grant than what time takes by them.


----------



## sharat47

It's been exactly 28 days since visa lodge. No CO contact yet. Is there any reason why my case is not picked up?


----------



## sultan_azam

indaussi said:


> Hi Sultan
> 
> if we go the negative side, from how many day they will send NJL after verification.
> 
> or if they will provide the grant than what time takes by them.


see, August to May is long enough to verify things and send a NJL if they have found any information which is not matching with documents

the delay in grant could be due to recent changes in rules, automation in visa processing center or visa ceiling being over or about to be over, i think you should have high hopes for July


----------



## suab

Hello everyone,

happy to inform you guys, got the 189 grants for me and my wife today.

Below is my timeline:

261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
14 Nov 2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
03 Feb 2017: PTE-A Listening: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 87, Speaking: 90
04 Feb 2017: EOI Submitted: 70 points. (DOE)
05 Mar 2017: Visa lodged
16 Mar 2017: CO Contact for overseas PCC
22 Mar 2017: IP (button pressed)
24 May 2017: Grant

Good luck to everyone.

Thanks for the support from all the members.


----------



## khan4344

suab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> happy to inform you guys, got the 189 grants for me and my wife today.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 14 Nov 2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 03 Feb 2017: PTE-A Listening: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 87, Speaking: 90
> 04 Feb 2017: EOI Submitted: 70 points. (DOE)
> 05 Mar 2017: Visa lodged
> 16 Mar 2017: CO Contact for overseas PCC
> 22 Mar 2017: IP (button pressed)
> 24 May 2017: Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the support from all the members.


Congratulations.


----------



## Ryanmic

suab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> happy to inform you guys, got the 189 grants for me and my wife today.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 14 Nov 2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 03 Feb 2017: PTE-A Listening: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 87, Speaking: 90
> 04 Feb 2017: EOI Submitted: 70 points. (DOE)
> 05 Mar 2017: Visa lodged
> 16 Mar 2017: CO Contact for overseas PCC
> 22 Mar 2017: IP (button pressed)
> 24 May 2017: Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the support from all the members.


Congrats !!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Congratulations..



suab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> happy to inform you guys, got the 189 grants for me and my wife today.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 14 Nov 2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 03 Feb 2017: PTE-A Listening: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 87, Speaking: 90
> 04 Feb 2017: EOI Submitted: 70 points. (DOE)
> 05 Mar 2017: Visa lodged
> 16 Mar 2017: CO Contact for overseas PCC
> 22 Mar 2017: IP (button pressed)
> 24 May 2017: Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the support from all the members.


----------



## rvd

slahoria said:


> can any one help me with few of my querries...
> 
> 
> My points is 55 without pte score .under skilled list of programe analyst,if i applied for state sponsership for 5 points then in how much time it will be grant and if i score 75 with 20 pte score under this programe anaylist ..then how much time is taken.pls guide...soon im going to give pte..so pls guide


If you submit EOI before July with 75 points you can expect invite by July itself or maximum in first round of Aug.


----------



## JP Mosa

kpsingh said:


> Thanks a lot for your inputs!
> 
> I just read in another thread Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad that a temporary work visa holder can apply for PR after he's stayed in Australia for more than 2 years.
> 
> In a scenario if 457 overrides my PR, does that mean I won't be able to apply for PR again before staying for 2 years in Oz? Even if I qualify for 189 as I'm now?
> 
> FYI: I filed my 189 application on 13 Dec 2016 and provided PCC and medicals on 28 Jan 2017. And still waiting for grant ?. Is there anything I can do? Few months ago I called DIBP, after staying in queue for almost 2hours they told me there is not anything they can do or tell me. It depends on CO.



First of all, My question to you is, did you inform your employer that you applied for PR?

DIBP gave a clear answer because they just can not tell anything right now without verifying docs and proofs that you provide.

I just do not want to confuse you with assumptions and neither I say " Oh its damn easy , go ahead nor its difficult to proceed" 

Check with your employer and ask whether they have labor agreements with Australian Organizations for onsite .

If your org. is MNC , I see no issues.

Good luck


----------



## rvd

slahoria said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone advise what is the process followed for 261311 (Analyst Programmer ) category .I heard that there is some pro rate basis on which it is allocated .Do any one have link on the same ?
> Also , what is the chances to get SS if I have 55 points ( With 0 points in IELTS) of getting a state sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks for supporting on queries .
> 
> Regards


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/10-may-2017-round-results.aspx

Check the above link if invite results. According to this 2613** has 75 points as cutoff that means EOI with 75 points only will be considered for invite. This may reduce to 65 points during Sept.

Pro rata means if DIPB allocated 4800 invites for 2613** then it will be divided by number of rounds per year (say 24 - 2 in a month). Then each round will have 200 invites for 2613** category.


----------



## indaussi

sultan_azam said:


> see, August to May is long enough to verify things and send a NJL if they have found any information which is not matching with documents
> 
> the delay in grant could be due to recent changes in rules, automation in visa processing center or visa ceiling being over or about to be over, i think you should have high hopes for July


if we talking about visa ceiling, but many candidates get their grants.....

so old cases are not prioritize by DIBP?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

chavanashish83 said:


> I've submitted transcript from her junior and senior college which clearly says medium of education was in English.
> 
> I've scanned all my documents using real scanner and converted them in PDF.
> 
> If you zoom those pdf for 200% then also it's very clear and properly readable.
> 
> I'm not sure why CO has asked me to rescan PCC & employment references.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




At times, the uploaded file might be corrupted & that's the reason the CO asks for it again. Sometimes it's weird to see such requests but no other go you should upload the docs with min of 300 dpi scan quality. Don't break your head too much just upload click IP & wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

slahoria said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise what is the process followed for 261311 (Analyst Programmer ) category .I heard that there is some pro rate basis on which it is allocated .Do any one have link on the same ?
> 
> Also , what is the chances to get SS if I have 55 points ( With 0 points in IELTS) of getting a state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for supporting on queries .
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




55+5 scenario for 2613 doesn't work so quick as you expect. Simple words it won't ! Try to boost up your English score which is the best option to increase your chances

All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpsingh

sultan_azam said:


> correct me if i am wrong
> 
> from your post I infer you are inclined towards taking 457 at the moment and applying PR after 2 years,
> 
> 1. dont you think you will have lesser benefits when on a 457
> 2. 457 rules are changing abruptly and it will be wise not to ride that leaking ship
> 3. will you be able to gather all those points required for PR invitation after 2 years ??
> 
> think over these before taking a call on 457, your PR application should be finalised with next 2-3 months maximum, i think you should manage the situation till then


Thanks for your reply.

I'm not inclined to get 457, but I'm eager to be in Oz. And On-site from current employer is what I always wanted, as it's better to have a job instead of finding one after landing. 

As you've suggested I may get visa in 2-3 weeks, it's better to wait. 

I wanted to know all options I have.

Thanks a lot for your inputs.


----------



## chavanashish83

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> At times, the uploaded file might be corrupted & that's the reason the CO asks for it again. Sometimes it's weird to see such requests but no other go you should upload the docs with min of 300 dpi scan quality. Don't break your head too much just upload click IP & wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey mate, thanks for your reply. This really boost my confidence to proceed with uploading the scan copies again..

Any idea if my wife needs to give PTE to have them functional english evidence?



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk

Hi Everyone!

Today is the golden day for me!

I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!

I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


----------



## andreyx108b

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I have an invite for visa 189, my question is should I get my PCC and my wife's , kids PCC before submitting the application (I haven't started applying yet ) or those will be asked after submitting the application and CO assignment.




Kids under 18 do not require pccs. 

Your and wifes are better to upload at the time of lodgment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


Congratulations.

What was your occupation code and when exactly did you lodge your application?


----------



## lauralnk

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> What was your occupation code and when exactly did you lodge your application?


Hi,

ANZCO Code: 263111
DOL: 14-03-2017


----------



## rvd

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


Congratulations..


----------



## AmmarSuhail

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

suab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> happy to inform you guys, got the 189 grants for me and my wife today.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 14 Nov 2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 03 Feb 2017: PTE-A Listening: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 87, Speaking: 90
> 04 Feb 2017: EOI Submitted: 70 points. (DOE)
> 05 Mar 2017: Visa lodged
> 16 Mar 2017: CO Contact for overseas PCC
> 22 Mar 2017: IP (button pressed)
> 24 May 2017: Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the support from all the members.


Congrats and All the best


----------



## dirnthelord

do they take a long time to process when my wife apply for the visa along with mine?


----------



## NB

dirnthelord said:


> do they take a long time to process when my wife apply for the visa along with mine?


The main focus of enquiry is on the main applicant 

The spouse need broadly to be checked for functional English, health and character which in normal circumstances don't delay the processing of overall application 
It is the relationship documents which can be tricky if you have a short history of living together

Cheers


----------



## Rafai

newbienz said:


> dirnthelord said:
> 
> 
> 
> do they take a long time to process when my wife apply for the visa along with mine?
> 
> 
> 
> The main focus of enquiry is on the main applicant
> 
> The spouse need broadly to be checked for functional English, health and character which in normal circumstances don't delay the processing of overall application
> It is the relationship documents which can be tricky if you have a short history of living together
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

My wife and I have been married for 6 months does that make things complicated?


----------



## sultan_azam

suab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> happy to inform you guys, got the 189 grants for me and my wife today.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 14 Nov 2016: ACS Assessment (Positive)
> 03 Feb 2017: PTE-A Listening: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 87, Speaking: 90
> 04 Feb 2017: EOI Submitted: 70 points. (DOE)
> 05 Mar 2017: Visa lodged
> 16 Mar 2017: CO Contact for overseas PCC
> 22 Mar 2017: IP (button pressed)
> 24 May 2017: Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the support from all the members.


congratulations & good luck for steps ahead


----------



## M.Abdellah

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


Congratulation and I hope the best for you
What was you CO Team? Please say Brisbane :frusty:


----------



## sultan_azam

sultan_azam said:


> see, August to May is long enough to verify things and send a NJL if they have found any information which is not matching with documents
> 
> the delay in grant could be due to recent changes in rules, automation in visa processing center or *visa ceiling being over or about to be over*, i think you should have high hopes for July





indaussi said:


> if we talking about visa ceiling, but many candidates get their grants.....
> 
> so old cases are not prioritize by DIBP?


i said visa ceiling being over or about to be over and that is one of many possible reasons behind delay in visa grants


----------



## sultan_azam

kpsingh said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm not inclined to get 457, but I'm eager to be in Oz. And On-site from current employer is what I always wanted, as it's better to have a job instead of finding one after landing.
> 
> As you've suggested I may get visa in 2-3 weeks, it's better to wait.
> 
> I wanted to know all options I have.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs.


i can understand the thing about "Job", many people are struggling to get one, you are lucky to have it at the moment

good luck, i wish you get the PR soon


----------



## sultan_azam

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


congratulations and good luck


----------



## dirnthelord

newbienz said:


> The main focus of enquiry is on the main applicant
> 
> The spouse need broadly to be checked for functional English, health and character which in normal circumstances don't delay the processing of overall application
> It is the relationship documents which can be tricky if you have a short history of living together
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. that clarified my doubts.


----------



## NB

Rafai said:


> My wife and I have been married for 6 months does that make things complicated?


In my opinion yes, but I am in the minority here.

I think you should have at least 1 years living together proofs to be be able to satisfy the CO convincingly that yours is a genuine relationship 

Cheers


----------



## tihenry

Congrats and all the best lauralnk!!!!

Was it a direct grant or had CO contact?



lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


----------



## lauralnk

M.Abdellah said:


> Congratulation and I hope the best for you
> What was you CO Team? Please say Brisbane :frusty:





tihenry said:


> Congrats and all the best lauralnk!!!!
> 
> Was it a direct grant or had CO contact?


The CO team was GSM Adelaide.

As for the grant, I can say both because there was an initial CO contact for medicals and then no contact for 2+ months but the grant.

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and congratulating me. 

For those of you who are waiting, you will get the grant and have your dreams fulfilled. I was getting somewhat frustrated and above all, after having invested so much money, this wait started instigating a lot of thoughts in my mind! For most of us in India, I'm sure, for most of us, its our months of hard earned money!

Lesson Learnt: Once you apply for EOI, start organizing for all the relevant documents for the visa stage, including the PCC & Medicals. This will enable you to lodge a "decision ready" application immediately you get a grant. I feel that once the CO picks up your file and finds some documents missing or not up to the mark, they shall contact you asking for the same, but this also means they may take your file at an unknown date, which may delay your visa grant.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

chavanashish83 said:


> Hey mate, thanks for your reply. This really boost my confidence to proceed with uploading the scan copies again..
> 
> Any idea if my wife needs to give PTE to have them functional english evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




If you have the medium of study in English letter from the uni you don't need to. It's a sort of gambling mate don't spend too much high or little just limit to what you need to have. You will get it soon. Don't worry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

lauralnk said:


> The CO team was GSM Adelaide.
> 
> As for the grant, I can say both because there was an initial CO contact for medicals and then no contact for 2+ months but the grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and congratulating me.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, you will get the grant and have your dreams fulfilled. I was getting somewhat frustrated and above all, after having invested so much money, this wait started instigating a lot of thoughts in my mind! For most of us in India, I'm sure, for most of us, its our months of hard earned money!
> 
> Lesson Learnt: Once you apply for EOI, start organizing for all the relevant documents for the visa stage, including the PCC & Medicals. This will enable you to lodge a "decision ready" application immediately you get a grant. I feel that once the CO picks up your file and finds some documents missing or not up to the mark, they shall contact you asking for the same, but this also means they may take your file at an unknown date, which may delay your visa grant.


Hearty congrats to you and others who got their grants. All the best for the next step

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

What's wrong with Brisbane Office.. No visas issued according to IMMITracker. Does any one recently got a grant from Brisbane?

Cheers.


----------



## M.Abdellah

lauralnk said:


> The CO team was GSM Adelaide.
> 
> As for the grant, I can say both because there was an initial CO contact for medicals and then no contact for 2+ months but the grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and congratulating me.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting, you will get the grant and have your dreams fulfilled. I was getting somewhat frustrated and above all, after having invested so much money, this wait started instigating a lot of thoughts in my mind! For most of us in India, I'm sure, for most of us, its our months of hard earned money!
> 
> Lesson Learnt: Once you apply for EOI, start organizing for all the relevant documents for the visa stage, including the PCC & Medicals. This will enable you to lodge a "decision ready" application immediately you get a grant. I feel that once the CO picks up your file and finds some documents missing or not up to the mark, they shall contact you asking for the same, but this also means they may take your file at an unknown date, which may delay your visa grant.


 Sorry I do not understand, You mean your first contact was from Brisbane team but the grant was from Adelaide team ? Please clarify


----------



## Landcruiser

satban said:


> Who will know the transaction number? Is it with the agent or is there any chance for me to find that out again.


Agent will have the transaction reference number and should give to you.


----------



## lauralnk

M.Abdellah said:


> Sorry I do not understand, You mean your first contact was from Brisbane team but the grant was from Adelaide team ? Please clarify


Where did Brisbane come from?  

I never mentioned anything to do with Brisbane. It was Adelaide throughout.

What I meant was there was a CO contact shortly after lodging, asking for the medicals. Then came the grant, some 2+ months later.


----------



## Landcruiser

maraikayer said:


> Your agent will also be able to view the application. Your agent will also not know that you've imported your application. All notifications will be sent to your agent only . You on the other hand can view and access your application. ( you can also upload document , but it is highly not requested to do so)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



Yes, I am able to see the application status now. Last updated 29-Mar-17 and "assessment in progress".


----------



## jmech08

Hello all, today completed 90 days still waiting...lodged on Feb 25, every thing front uploaded, CO assigned on 8th march, not demanded any information and status is still received....what and when I will expect the next move? Any expert openion please ?


----------



## kpsingh

sultan_azam said:


> i can understand the thing about "Job", many people are struggling to get one, you are lucky to have it at the moment
> 
> good luck, i wish you get the PR soon


Thanks a lot!


----------



## hannibalthegr8

M.Abdellah said:


> Sorry I do not understand, You mean your first contact was from Brisbane team but the grant was from Adelaide team ? Please clarify


The CO team was Adelaide


----------



## hannibalthegr8

jmech08 said:


> Hello all, today completed 90 days still waiting...lodged on Feb 25, every thing front uploaded, CO assigned on 8th march, not demanded any information and status is still received....what and when I will expect the next move? Any expert openion please ?


I think you are in for a direct grant mate.. by the way, what was you code and points


----------



## jmech08

Its 233512 Mechanical Engineering


----------



## auspr17

Hi , 

I am B.E Electronics with 13 yrs of IT in QA 9 yrs and BA 4yrs. 

Do i need to apply with RPL? 

Do i qualify for ICT BA for 189? 

Thanks in advance for the help and support.


----------



## applicant189

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


Congratulations !!! Wish you all the best.


----------



## auspr17

this is the way to start the day ... congratulations lauralnk !!!!!!!


----------



## GANEWAN

Congrats mate  all the best for the journey .


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Hello Everyone,

Can someone please suggest that how much time does it takes after medicals submission?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

jmech08 said:


> Hello all, today completed 90 days still waiting...lodged on Feb 25, every thing front uploaded, CO assigned on 8th march, not demanded any information and status is still received....what and when I will expect the next move? Any expert openion please ?




You may hear soon. It is slow period at DIBP- so just be patient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indaussi

sultan_azam said:


> i said visa ceiling being over or about to be over and that is one of many possible reasons behind delay in visa grants


Hi sultan

From last 2 days, grants are flowing....I hope some positive signs are there or might be some changes are done in visa ceiling....

so can old cases expect to get grant in this flow..


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

How can we get to know about the ceiling for particular occupational category and visa grants for that till date?


----------



## NB

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> How can we get to know about the ceiling for particular occupational category and visa grants for that till date?


One of the member on the forum maintains an excellent online spreadsheet which gives all the details you want

I will try to search the link and post it

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

Hi experts, need some help here:
1) Do I need to get PCC for my wife too, I am the primary applicant? How about my children?
2) I need to get UK PCC too, they are asking for addresses for previous 10 years. Now the problem is I have accurate details till past 8 years only. What can I do for 2 remaining years? 
3) I filed EOI on May 1 with 75 points in 261311, can I expect invite on 5 July? 
4) If 3 is yes, then if I upload all PCC and medicals along with visa lodge on say 10 July, when can I expect the grant?

Kindly advise, appreciate your help!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Hi experts, need some help here:
> 1) Do I need to get PCC for my wife too, I am the primary applicant? How about my children?
> 2) I need to get UK PCC too, they are asking for addresses for previous 10 years. Now the problem is I have accurate details till past 8 years only. What can I do for 2 remaining years?
> 3) I filed EOI on May 1 with 75 points in 261311, can I expect invite on 5 July?
> 4) If 3 is yes, then if I upload all PCC and medicals along with visa lodge on say 10 July, when can I expect the grant?
> 
> Kindly advise, appreciate your help!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


1. You need to get PCC for everyone who is over 18 years of age including your wife and children
2. Just try to give the best you can remember for the earliest 2 years. Check if you have some old letters or bills lying around from that period which can help you
3 you have a 99% chance of getting an invite on 5th July.

Now when you can expect a grant is tricky because the time ranges from a couple of months to those who are waiting for 18 months even after submitting all documents 
DIBP website says that 75% of the application are processed in 4 months so you can be optimistic about that period but don't make travel plans based on this assumption 

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

Thanks newbienz, should I give my current or my parents address? Also, would the UK PCC guys verify all my addresses in the past 10 years?

Just to clarify, these 2 earliest years were not in UK, but in another country.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can someone please suggest that how much time does it takes after medicals submission?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ankur,

It depends upon case to case. What was your lodgment date and ANZSCO? When did you have last CO contact?


----------



## sabarigirish

*Awaiting Grant for 189 Visa, Can I travel to other country?*

Hello,
I have applied for 189 Visa, and waiting for CO assignemnt/Grant. 

Now, as an official trip, I need to fly for Germany in 710 visa. The stay will be anywhere between 2 months to 6 months. 

Is there any formalities I need to update in immiaccount or to update the DIBP team regards to the same?

Appreciate your help. Thanks, in advance.

Girish


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Thanks newbienz, should I give my current or my parents address? Also, would the UK PCC guys verify all my addresses in the past 10 years?
> 
> Just to clarify, these 2 earliest years were not in UK, but in another country.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



I have no idea about procuring a U.K. PCC. Or what they verify
My earlier answer was a generic reply to a generic question asked by you.
Please wait for someone else to respond to this specific question 

I hope you are aware that you will have to give PCC also from the another country you mentioned above if you have stayed more then 1 year in them 

Cheers


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I have noticed that all CO contacts in my case were on Thursday. I have a hunch that the CO contacts and grant all happen on a particular day of the week for a particular applicant. It doesn't sound logical but just wondering... Has anyone noticed similar pattern?


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

AmmarSuhail said:


> I have noticed that all CO contacts in my case were on Thursday. I have a hunch that the CO contacts and grant all happen on a particular day of the week for a particular applicant. It doesn't sound logical but just wondering... Has anyone noticed similar pattern?


At this point brother, everything is logical and nothing is logical


----------



## AmmarSuhail

BharatSAPBASIS said:


> At this point brother, everything is logical and nothing is logical


Yes


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about procuring a U.K. PCC. Or what they verify
> My earlier answer was a generic reply to a generic question asked by you.
> Please wait for someone else to respond to this specific question
> 
> I hope you are aware that you will have to give PCC also from the another country you mentioned above if you have stayed more then 1 year in them
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I am procuring PCC from all countries I have stayed in the past 10 countries if the stay is more than 3 months. Hope my understanding is correct.

Thanks again newbienz.

Does anybody else has a know how about UK PCC?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarigirish

singh1982 said:


> Yes, I am procuring PCC from all countries I have stayed in the past 10 countries if the stay is more than 3 months. Hope my understanding is correct.
> 
> Thanks again newbienz.
> 
> Does anybody else has a know how about UK PCC?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I have applied for UK PCC for both me and my wife. We were there for 15 months. I applied through acro.police.uk] individually for both of us (Costs around INR. 16K). You can select the mode of delivery and pay accordingly (Normal, Fast track delivery, etc)

I've got the PCC around 25 days. Let me know if you need more clarification on the same.


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Yes, I am procuring PCC from all countries I have stayed in the past 10 countries if the stay is more than 3 months. Hope my understanding is correct.
> 
> Thanks again newbienz.
> 
> Does anybody else has a know how about UK PCC?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


You have to submit PCC only for the countries you have stayed in for more then 12 months either at a stretch or even in piece meal
It's not 3 months 

If you have stayed less then 11 months in total it's not normally required.
The CO will ask for it if he needs it specifically 


Cheers


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Great, Thanks

I'll wait for your response


----------



## sultan_azam

indaussi said:


> Hi sultan
> 
> From last 2 days, grants are flowing....I hope some positive signs are there or might be some changes are done in visa ceiling....
> 
> so can old cases expect to get grant in this flow..


good luck mate


----------



## sultan_azam

newbienz said:


> One of the member on the forum maintains an excellent online spreadsheet which gives all the details you want
> 
> I will try to search the link and post it
> 
> Cheers


i think you are referring to BulletAK's excel sheet for prorata invitation trends, correct me if i am wrong


----------



## sultan_azam

singh1982 said:


> Hi experts, need some help here:
> 1) Do I need to get PCC for my wife too, I am the primary applicant? How about my children?
> 2) I need to get UK PCC too, they are asking for addresses for previous 10 years. Now the problem is I have accurate details till past 8 years only. What can I do for 2 remaining years?
> 3) I filed EOI on May 1 with 75 points in 261311, can I expect invite on 5 July?
> 4) If 3 is yes, then if I upload all PCC and medicals along with visa lodge on say 10 July, when can I expect the grant?
> 
> Kindly advise, appreciate your help!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


1. pcc required only for adults
2. no idea
3. i think you will be invited in July, not sure about 5th July
4. visa processing time depends on documents submitted, it could be 10 days or 14 months or more


----------



## Rahul_UK183

singh1982 said:


> Yes, I am procuring PCC from all countries I have stayed in the past 10 countries if the stay is more than 3 months. Hope my understanding is correct.
> 
> Thanks again newbienz.
> 
> Does anybody else has a know how about UK PCC?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I got my UK PCC done last week... they ask for an endorser (can be from outside UK as well) in the form but he was never contacted.

Regarding verifying addresses, I can't comment. Personally nothing was done. I filled all the forms... gave the proofs related to current status in UK.

PCC came in like 10 working days 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AmmarSuhail said:


> I have noticed that all CO contacts in my case were on Thursday. I have a hunch that the CO contacts and grant all happen on a particular day of the week for a particular applicant. It doesn't sound logical but just wondering... Has anyone noticed similar pattern?


Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday - case officer contacted me on these days, 

well i think there is a high possibility that case office may grant a visa between Monday to Saturday


----------



## NB

newbienz said:


> One of the member on the forum maintains an excellent online spreadsheet which gives all the details you want
> 
> I will try to search the link and post it
> 
> Cheers


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


----------



## starreach28

jmech08 said:


> Hello all, today completed 90 days still waiting...lodged on Feb 25, every thing front uploaded, CO assigned on 8th march, not demanded any information and status is still received....what and when I will expect the next move? Any expert openion please ?



Hi , I have lodged on Jan 7 2017 for occ code 233512 , and still on application received status only. Almost on the same situation as yours . 

Still don't know how long it will take . Also on the recent days of grant status from immitracker , there is no grant being offered to Mechanical /Industrial stream.

Expat members , anyone could suggest why there is a long delay & back log of Occ code 233512 grants from Oct 2016 & still how long it may take ?


----------



## No-Matter

starreach28 said:


> Hi , I have lodged on Jan 7 2017 for occ code 233512 , and still on application received status only. Almost on the same situation as yours .
> 
> Still don't know how long it will take . Also on the recent days of grant status from immitracker , there is no grant being offered to Mechanical /Industrial stream.
> 
> Expat members , anyone could suggest why there is a long delay & back log of Occ code 233512 grants from Oct 2016 & still how long it may take ?


i applied for visa 190 since 15 February 2017 under 233512, i agree with you that mechanical engineers most likely take long time to receive their grant letter.


----------



## neeans

jmech08 said:


> Hello all, today completed 90 days still waiting...lodged on Feb 25, every thing front uploaded, CO assigned on 8th march, not demanded any information and status is still received....what and when I will expect the next move? Any expert openion please ?


Hi! How you got to know that CO was assigned to you? If your status is still "received"


----------



## jmech08

No-Matter said:


> starreach28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I have lodged on Jan 7 2017 for occ code 233512 , and still on application received status only. Almost on the same situation as yours .
> 
> Still don't know how long it will take . Also on the recent days of grant status from immitracker , there is no grant being offered to Mechanical /Industrial stream.
> 
> Expat members , anyone could suggest why there is a long delay & back log of Occ code 233512 grants from Oct 2016 & still how long it may take ?
> 
> 
> 
> i applied for visa 190 since 15 February 2017 under 233512, i agree with you that mechanical engineers most likely take long time to receive their grant letter.
Click to expand...

Thats true, Since occupation ceiling for this category has already exhausted last month so it may be the reason for the delay in grants. I think DIBP will start issuing grants from the month of July when new list will be out. But no body has a concrete answer for this delay.


----------



## Numair16

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have information about the skilled occupation list for 2017-2018? Has it already been updated? Which flagged occupations are removed?


----------



## aalomari

Any idea how long would it take to get a grant after VAC2 payment is made? I paid on April 12th and still no response so far.


----------



## No-Matter

jmech08 said:


> Thats true, Since occupation ceiling for this category has already exhausted last month so it may be the reason for the delay in grants. I think DIBP will start issuing grants from the month of July when new list will be out. But no body has a concrete answer for this delay.


i believe that visa grants done by DIBP are completely independent , nothing related to occupation ceiling.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have information about the skilled occupation list for 2017-2018? Has it already been updated? Which flagged occupations are removed?


Dear Numair,

The skilled occupation list for 2017-2018 is not yet updated on DIBP website. Also official update for removed occupations is not available yet. However, following provides list of occupations flagged for removal.

https://gettingdownunder.com/2017-2018-sol-jobs-list/

Since you have already received invitation, so you don't need to worry.


----------



## Resilient

aalomari said:


> Any idea how long would it take to get a grant after VAC2 payment is made? I paid on April 12th and still no response so far.


In my case, they took 31 days.


----------



## HarvyInWoods

HiAll,

I am also in the long waiting queue for VISA-189.

My query is:-

I am on a student VISA here in Australia, I came here last year in June2016. Fortunately, I scored 7 each in PTE and got the 65 points for skill select. All done and applied the 189 VISA on october 18, 2016. Since then I am waiting for grant. Now the irony is that I don't want to continue my studies(College is not of that level) and to maintain my VISA status I have to submit the hefty amount (College fees) every semester till I get my Grant.

I have got the bridging VISA but there it is clearly mentioned that my Student VISA is the prior one and If I don't follow the rules for my student VISA <Dont pay the fees or discontinue my studies> then I have to travel back to India or I have to update DIBP of my plans and they will decide if I am going to stay here in Australia or going back to India.

Please suggest if someone went through this kind of situation.

Thanks


----------



## Cairnz

Hi,
I will land Australia in Dec 2017.
I have a son aged 2.
will i get allowance for family maintenance? if so what will be the value?
what other grants or benefits available for kids & family?
Kindly share the information.

Thanks...


----------



## Resilient

neeans said:


> Hi! How you got to know that CO was assigned to you? If your status is still "received"


I believe, you will not know that until your CO contacts you. I am telling you from my experience.


----------



## Numair16

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear Numair,
> 
> The skilled occupation list for 2017-2018 is not yet updated on DIBP website. Also official update for removed occupations is not available yet. However, following provides list of occupations flagged for removal.
> 
> https://gettingdownunder.com/2017-2018-sol-jobs-list/
> 
> Since you have already received invitation, so you don't need to worry.


Thank you for your reply.

Actually I am asking for a friend. 

What about Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)? I heard that this will replace the skilled occupation list and has already been finalized for fiscal year 2017-2018. Any insights into this?


----------



## NB

Numair16 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Actually I am asking for a friend.
> 
> What about Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)? I heard that this will replace the skilled occupation list and has already been finalized for fiscal year 2017-2018. Any insights into this?


A short term stop gap MLTSSL list was issued on 18th April 2017
However, it is valid only till 30th June 2017
The final list for 2017-18 is being finalised and should be published by 2nd or 3rd week of June 2017

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have information about the skilled occupation list for 2017-2018? Has it already been updated? Which flagged occupations are removed?


i think it isnt published yet


----------



## jmech08

Resilient said:


> neeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! How you got to know that CO was assigned to you? If your status is still "received"
> 
> 
> 
> I believe, you will not know that until your CO contacts you. I am telling you from my experience.
Click to expand...

In my case I received an email confirming that CO has been assigned for your application and its female from GSM Adelaide. I have her name also.


----------



## knell

Just a common thought: New MLTSSL for FY 2017-18 is yet to be published, so what would happen, if any occupation from 2016-17 list is removed, but visa is already applied. I am referring to the flagged occupations like Accounting, Engineering Tech, Production Engineers etc. Since its causing latency in this FY, so what would happen to these applicants who already got invited and applied for 189, 190 visa? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Numair16 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Actually I am asking for a friend.
> 
> What about Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)? I heard that this will replace the skilled occupation list and has already been finalized for fiscal year 2017-2018. Any insights into this?


Yes MLTSSL will replace SOL for 2017-2018; i read same. But the final list is not published yet


----------



## trailblazer_daone

Hi 
I have been requested by the case officer to provide evidence of employment and i had included reference letters from my previous employers and have been asked to provide additional information.The period in question could be where i was self employed for a duration of 22 months and had written a reference to myself and in reading on this forum i realised i needed conformation from my clients for the jobs i undertook on their company letterhead but they were not companies but individuals and some of them were my own development projects , and suggestion how to go about this?


----------



## nishish

trailblazer_daone said:


> Hi
> I have been requested by the case officer to provide evidence of employment and i had included reference letters from my previous employers and have been asked to provide additional information.The period in question could be where i was self employed for a duration of 22 months and had written a reference to myself and in reading on this forum i realised i needed conformation from my clients for the jobs i undertook on their company letterhead but they were not companies but individuals and some of them were my own development projects , and suggestion how to go about this?


Hi mate,
Can you PM me your number. I am in a similar situation as you.


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,

Just wanted to know if DIBP would ask for PCC for 3 year old kid also or not .......


----------



## sharmison

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Just wanted to know if DIBP would ask for PCC for 3 year old kid also or not .......


PCC is not required for anyone under 16 years.


----------



## indian_fiction

*CO asking Form 80*

Hello All,
I am new to this Forum and greatly appreciate all the advises and knowledge sharing..

I lodged my visa on April 11th and had first CO contact on April 20th asking for medicals, which I completed on May 8th.

Today CO contacted 2nd time asking for Form 80 (I wanted to submit it earlier but my agent advised not to submit before CO asks  )


Wanted to ask you all that if CO asks for Form 80, does it mean its the last step and can I expect the grant soon? Also, why do they ask Form 80 when I submitted all documents supporting that same information? Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


Below is my timeline:
EOI submitted with 75 points for 261313 on 14/3
Invite received: 15/3
Visa Lodged: 11/4
First CO contact: 20/4 (Shawn from Adelaide GSM)
Uploaded all documents including PCC: 21/4
Medicals completed: 8/5
Second CO contact: 25/5 asking for Form 80
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## newuser2017

Got my 189 grant today.eace:eace:eace: Thank you very much and hope all of you will get your grants very soon. :fingerscrossed:

What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry? I am planning to do my first entry in mid July.


----------



## sultan_azam

newuser2017 said:


> Got my 189 grant today.eace:eace:eace: Thank you very much and hope all of you will get your grants very soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry? I am planning to do my first entry in mid July.


congratulations, can you share your timelines and occupation code ??


----------



## sultan_azam

indian_fiction said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this Forum and greatly appreciate all the advises and knowledge sharing..
> 
> I lodged my visa on April 11th and had first CO contact on April 20th asking for medicals, which I completed on May 8th.
> 
> Today CO contacted 2nd time asking for Form 80 (I wanted to submit it earlier but my agent advised not to submit before CO asks  )
> 
> 
> Wanted to ask you all that if CO asks for Form 80, does it mean its the last step and can I expect the grant soon? Also, why do they ask Form 80 when I submitted all documents supporting that same information? Please share your thoughts. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI submitted with 75 points for 261313 on 14/3
> Invite received: 15/3
> Visa Lodged: 11/4
> First CO contact: 20/4 (Shawn from Adelaide GSM)
> Uploaded all documents including PCC: 21/4
> Medicals completed: 8/5
> Second CO contact: 25/5 asking for Form 80
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


form 80 is an extensive report of you and your whereabouts, it is not the last step, it is one of the documents which is asked in many cases, visa processing can take time,

good luck


----------



## khan4344

newuser2017 said:


> Got my 189 grant today.eace:eace:eace: Thank you very much and hope all of you will get your grants very soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry? I am planning to do my first entry in mid July.




Congratulations 
When did you lodge your application and you occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is the golden day for me!
> 
> I was busy with my official work when my immigration agents' official called me and broke this news!
> 
> I'm now wishing all of your applications gets granted ASAP!


Congrats buddy...189 or 190? And ur timeline please.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## newuser2017

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations
> When did you lodge your application and you occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry?

This is my timeline.

Code: 261313/Software Engineer
Point: 65
EOI: 21/12/2016
Invitation: 01/02/2016
VISA Lodged : 20/02/1017
CO Contacted : 02/03/2017
Responded to Co: 17/03/2017
Grant: 25/05/2017


----------



## akash_futureca

Gr8, congrats and all the best for new journey


newuser2017 said:


> Got my 189 grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much and hope all of you will get your grants very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry? I am planning to do my first entry in mid July.


----------



## lqs_aus

Hi ,
I have received gran today (25 may 2017) for myself and wife.


----------



## Ryanmic

newuser2017 said:


> What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry?
> 
> This is my timeline.
> 
> Code: 261313/Software Engineer
> Point: 65
> EOI: 21/12/2016
> Invitation: 01/02/2016
> VISA Lodged : 20/02/1017
> CO Contacted : 02/03/2017
> Responded to Co: 17/03/2017
> Grant: 25/05/2017


Congrats !!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## newuser2017

Ryanmic said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Thank you very much....


----------



## sounddonor

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Just wanted to know if DIBP would ask for PCC for 3 year old kid also or not .......




No they won't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

I read someone in the other thread who applied the same date as mine has a CO allocated. I have not received anything yet. It seems like CO allocation is as normal but the issue of grants has slowed.


----------



## akash_futureca

Congrats brother


lqs_aus said:


> Hi ,
> I have received gran today (25 may 2017) for myself and wife.


----------



## lqs_aus

akash_futureca said:


> Congrats brother



Thanks bro


----------



## sultan_azam

lqs_aus said:


> Hi ,
> I have received gran today (25 may 2017) for myself and wife.


congratulations dear QSL, when are you planning to move permanently ??


----------



## lqs_aus

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Congrats mate...Please share your timelines


Thanks a lot bro, Timeline is in signature


----------



## Ryanmic

deorox said:


> I read someone in the other thread who applied the same date as mine has a CO allocated. I have not received anything yet. It seems like CO allocation is as normal but the issue of grants has slowed.


Same case here..no CO yet.
Not sure its good or bad, but situation is out of our control)

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## lqs_aus

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations dear QSL, when are you planning to move permanently ??


Thanks a lot brother, What is good time to move there? I am planning to move in a month or two. )


----------



## Nmonga32

As I see on Immitracker, all the grants in the month of May have been coming from Adelaide. Anyone received any grant from Brisbane as well?


----------



## sultan_azam

lqs_aus said:


> Thanks a lot brother, What is good time to move there? I am planning to move in a month or two. )


experts say July - as new budget comes up

or January - as people return from holidays and get back to work


----------



## applicant189

lqs_aus said:


> Hi ,
> I have received gran today (25 may 2017) for myself and wife.


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## khan4344

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I filed my EOI with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 on 28th of April for 261312.
> Any idea when can I get an invite?


in july or august


----------



## jazz25

I've been observing that for most of the cases that are receiving grants, if there was a CO contact, then the grants are coming after about 2 months from the day "IP" button was clicked. Not sure f this is will all, bu I certainly observed it for most that I saw..


----------



## animesh1d

khan4344 said:


> in july or august


Thanks for the reply. Is it for both 189 and 190 in July or August?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

animesh1d said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is it for both 189 and 190 in July or August?


With 65 I believe 189 will take time considering its 2613 and the ceiling this year reached on 75. I would think it might go to Oct 2017 atleast.

190 with 70 is a good score, shouldn't be too bad, probably by Sep. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail

newuser2017 said:


> Got my 189 grant today.eace:eace:eace: Thank you very much and hope all of you will get your grants very soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry? I am planning to do my first entry in mid July.


Congrats Brother. All the best.


----------



## ExesPart

lqs_aus said:


> Hi ,
> I have received gran today (25 may 2017) for myself and wife.


Congrats to both of you. Enjoy the new phase to come


----------



## cheffromindia

*No CO contact*

Hi guys I am a chef, lodged visa on 23rd April and all documents were uploaded by 1st May. Still no CO contact. I am a chef and had 60 points. Any idea by when can I either a CO contact or grant?

TIA and also congratulations to all who got their grant.


----------



## adahmed

Rvd thanks for your response  I would request if Part 4 Can be addressed, thanks.

1. You are unmarried now and you already mentioned Partner Status none in Form80
>>YES
2. You are planning to get married in few months.
>>YES
3. Are you going to apply visa for your spouse after the marriage?.
>>YES
4. For now I am the main applicant, assuming if I plan to get married say in 6 months and provided I am granted a visa prior to that. What options I will have on my disposal to process case of my partner after marriage. Visit Visa / Partner Visa / Dependent Visa. Honestly, I haven't looked up much on this. I had read somewhere it takes 3 years for a partner as dependent to get PR.



rvd said:


> Okay I understand as below:
> 
> 1. You are unmarried now and you already mentioned Partner Status none in Form80
> 2. You are planning to get married in few months.
> 
> 
> Now my question to you is: Are you going to apply visa for your spouse after the marriage?.
> 
> If you are notifying now you need provide enough documents to support your marriage.


_________________________________________
Software Engineer: 261313
CO Info. Submitted On: 30/4/2017
Medical Examination: 7/4/2017
CO Request for Info: 3/4/2017
189 Lodged: 23/3/2017
189 Invite to apply for Visa: 15/2/2017
190 NSW Invite for Nomination: 9/2/2017
189 & 190 EOI Points Updated: 31/12/2016 (189:65 Points, 190:70 Points
189 & 190 EOI Submitted: 14/12/2016 (189:60 Points, 190:65 Points)
ACS Skill Assessment Received: 12/12/2016
ACS Assessment Applied: 2/12/2016


----------



## adahmed

newuser2017 said:


> Got my 189 grant today.eace:eace:eace: Thank you very much and hope all of you will get your grants very soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What should be my next step? What are the things I need to collect for my first entry? I am planning to do my first entry in mid July.


Congratulations!


----------



## Resilient

sultan_azam said:


> experts say July - as new budget comes up
> 
> or January - as people return from holidays and get back to work


I am moving towards the end of July. Will that be a problem? I hope when the recruiters become active in July, they remain active for a few months? Year end will be cool off period anyway. Will three months from end of July be "reasonable" to expect a job offer?


----------



## Panda112

Someone please respond to this.

Also, I wrote about my "girlfriend, non migrating" in my form 80 and in additional details wrote that "she can't migrate with me for the next two years. However, I intend to get married to her before I fly." Will that be an issue? I'm mainly concerned whether she'll need medicals or something.



adahmed said:


> Rvd thanks for your response  I would request if Part 4 Can be addressed, thanks.
> 
> 1. You are unmarried now and you already mentioned Partner Status none in Form80
> >>YES
> 2. You are planning to get married in few months.
> >>YES
> 3. Are you going to apply visa for your spouse after the marriage?.
> >>YES
> 4. For now I am the main applicant, assuming if I plan to get married say in 6 months and provided I am granted a visa prior to that. What options I will have on my disposal to process case of my partner after marriage. Visit Visa / Partner Visa / Dependent Visa. Honestly, I haven't looked up much on this. I had read somewhere it takes 3 years for a partner as dependent to get PR.
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> Software Engineer: 261313
> CO Info. Submitted On: 30/4/2017
> Medical Examination: 7/4/2017
> CO Request for Info: 3/4/2017
> 189 Lodged: 23/3/2017
> 189 Invite to apply for Visa: 15/2/2017
> 190 NSW Invite for Nomination: 9/2/2017
> 189 & 190 EOI Points Updated: 31/12/2016 (189:65 Points, 190:70 Points
> 189 & 190 EOI Submitted: 14/12/2016 (189:60 Points, 190:65 Points)
> ACS Skill Assessment Received: 12/12/2016
> ACS Assessment Applied: 2/12/2016


----------



## neeans

Hi Everyone! Ist of all congrats to all who have got their grant. I am also one, waiting for same
189
Code:2631
EOI received: 15 Mar
Lodged: 10 May
All documents uploaded (including Medicals,PCC, Form 80, MC)- 12 May
Grant : Awaited

I was just going through another threads in this forum and saw some negative signs about life really going to be tough after moving to Australia especially for those who will move to Australia and then will find job and accommodation. I read some words like recession, no benefits till 2 years, high housing rent and all..

I know I am going out of the track by posting this. but just wanted to know experts opinion on this so that I could move there with positive state of mind, because I would be leaving my country, family and job.. all behind

Please let me know how easy is to get a job there...or should say how difficult???

Thanks


----------



## himanisingla

Anzsco - 261313 - software engineer
points - 70 for 189
75 for 190
date applied - 22nd may 2017

I got invitation for NSW nomination on 25th may 2017 and have to submit 300 aud..since occupation ceiling has already reached for 189 visa category and will open in July..
I am planning to submit 300 aud as of now and then wait for 190 visa invitation ..any chances if I can get 189 visa invitation in July round so that I can withdraw my 190 visa application?
As after 190 visa invitation I will be having 60 days for submission of all other doxs

Please experts let me know from the trends the of possibility of getting 189 visa invitation with 70 points
136 / 13


----------



## sultan_azam

himanisingla said:


> Anzsco - 261313 - software engineer
> points - 70 for 189
> 75 for 190
> date applied - 22nd may 2017
> 
> I got invitation for NSW nomination on 25th may 2017 and have to submit 300 aud..since occupation ceiling has already reached for 189 visa category and will open in July..
> I am planning to submit 300 aud as of now and then wait for 190 visa invitation ..any chances if I can get 189 visa invitation in July round so that I can withdraw my 190 visa application?
> As after 190 visa invitation I will be having 60 days for submission of all other doxs
> 
> Please experts let me know from the trends the of possibility of getting 189 visa invitation with 70 points
> 136 / 13


there are high chances for you to get invited in July round


----------



## himanisingla

What were the trends generally going for 189 visa for software engineer job code?


----------



## NB

himanisingla said:


> What were the trends generally going for 189 visa for software engineer job code?


July first 2 rounds may see the cutoff level at 70-75 points
But from August onwards you should see the cutoff level dropping to 65

If you have 65 points, you may have to wait up to 2/3 month based on seniority to get an invite
No chance of 60 pointers to get an invite 

Cheers


----------



## newuser2017

Resilient said:


> I am moving towards the end of July. Will that be a problem? I hope when the recruiters become active in July, they remain active for a few months? Year end will be cool off period anyway. Will three months from end of July be "reasonable" to expect a job offer?


This is the main motivation for me to do my first visit in July. End of the year is not good to find any contract jobs.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

HI Guys,

I have got my case officer allocated on 24th. How do I check which team got allocated to me (Brisbane or Adelaide), my agent said it is Adelaide. 
What is the next level of verification that can happen with my application and how can I be prepared for it?


----------



## NB

abhishek.kiet said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have got my case officer allocated on 24th. How do I check which team got allocated to me (Brisbane or Adelaide), my agent said it is Adelaide.
> What is the next level of verification that can happen with my application and how can I be prepared for it?


Have you uploaded the medical, PCC for all countries you have stayed, Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants ?

There may be a verification call to your employers, so see if you can ensure that the call is responded by a person who has knowledge about your RNR and can confirm the same


Cheers


----------



## nabil65

Panda112 said:


> Someone please respond to this.
> 
> Also, I wrote about my "girlfriend, non migrating" in my form 80 and in additional details wrote that "she can't migrate with me for the next two years. However, I intend to get married to her before I fly." Will that be an issue? I'm mainly concerned whether she'll need medicals or something.


There might be a possibility that your girlfriend will need to provide medicals, police clearance, form 80, evidence to prove relationship with you and etc. 

I had a similar situation in my 489 application. But the only difference was I declared that I have a fiance and we will be getting married within 6 months after lodging my 489 application. Although I did not included her with my 489 application, I had to provide almost every document which are usually required if you are including your spouse with with your application.

Also, you might need to see this update. 

** Possible Changes in Partner Visa ** (will effect possibly jul 2017)
There could be another round of changes in requirements for Partner Visa applications for Australia under sub class 309/820.
DIBP has indicated that upcoming changes to the partner visa program will include requiring sponsors to lodge and be approved for sponsorship before their partners can lodge a partner visa application and increasing the time required on provisional partner visas from 2 years to 3 years.
It is expected that the sponsor application will attract an additional application fee. Current requirements is that you just need to provide the Australian Federal Police Check if you are sponsoring Overseas partner.
The changes to the partner visa program have not been formally announced and no date has been given for implementation of the new planned changes, and it is unknown what the financial ramifications of the changes may be.
DIBP indicated that they currently have approximately 88,000 partner visas pending in the onshore pipeline, and partner visa application times for first and second stage partner visa applications have increased dramatically over the last 12 months with the implementation of additional character requirements for sponsors. Current Onshore application waiting time is over 18 months and offshore is approx 12 months.


----------



## jithooos

Hello all 

1. I'm new here. Could anyone advice about the date of next rounds
Of invitation ?

2. Once we lodge our visa and all necessary docs, should we
Notify the CO in case we travel abroad from home country for work or
Leisure?


----------



## nabil65

jithooos said:


> Hello all
> 
> 1. I'm new here. Could anyone advice about the date of next rounds
> Of invitation ?
> 
> 2. Once we lodge our visa and all necessary docs, should we
> Notify the CO in case we travel abroad from home country for work or
> Leisure?


1. use this link SkillSelect 
or you can visit skillselect website to find out about invitation round dates.

2. IF you are from outside of Australia or in Australia- You must notify your case officer of a change in address if you have an undecided application for a visa with us and you intend to change your residential address for 14 days or more.

IF you are applying while in Australia-YES ABOSOLUTELY! as soon you lodge any visa you will be granted a relevant bridging visa. Most of the time your bridging visa will not allow you to travel. in this case you must apply for 'bridging visa B' which will allow you to travel with certain condition.unless your current visa (which allows you to travel overseas) is still in effect, even after applying a new visa ,YOU MUST apply for a bridging visa.


----------



## AjBee

GSM Allocation Dates updated https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

189 Skilled – Independent: 1st April 2017


----------



## sharat47

ajaysbhatia said:


> GSM Allocation Dates updated https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> 189 Skilled – Independent: 1st April 2017


How does this work? It means the dates given are the ones upto which visas application is alloted? What is priority 3 and priority 4?


----------



## sounddonor

jithooos said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'm new here. Could anyone advice about the date of next rounds
> 
> Of invitation ?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Once we lodge our visa and all necessary docs, should we
> 
> Notify the CO in case we travel abroad from home country for work or
> 
> Leisure?



What is your occupation? Prorated occupations invite all closed for now will reset in July 

I visited to USA for a two weeks after lodge my visa and I did not informed to co. I got my visa while I'm in the USA  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseembhutto

sounddonor said:


> What is your occupation? Prorated occupations invite all closed for now will reset in July
> 
> I visited to USA for a two weeks after lodge my visa and I did not informed to co. I got my visa while I'm in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Co Contacted your employer for Verification?


----------



## Tipu Sultan

LATE POST


Hi guys I and my wife got the grant on 25th May on my Birthday  A perfect gift from the DIBP 

Points Claimed: 65
Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
Occupation: Developer Programmer;
EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
Invited: 01/02/2017;
Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing, was IMMI Commencement Email);
New Passport Details Updated: 22/05/2017;
Grant: 25/05/2017;
IED: 11/08/2017;
Flying Out: 07/08/2017;


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi All,

Need your suggestion urgently please.

I have lodged visa application (for me, my wife and daughter) under subclass 189. Only PCC for my wife is remaining. CO has asked for this as information required. Now, my wife's passport is getting expired within 6 months and it has to be renewed before applying for her PCC. This is my wife's first renewal of passport after marriage so wanted to change her surname in passport. 

My question is: If the new passport has changed SURNAME and PCC issued with new SURNAME will that be a problem (considering my wife's visa lodged, medical done and other document uploaded to immiaccount with previous SURNAME )? 

Please note, No points claimed from my wife's profile to get the invitation.

Request you suggestion/advise at the earliest.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your suggestion urgently please.
> 
> I have lodged visa application (for me, my wife and daughter) under subclass 189. Only PCC for my wife is remaining. CO has asked for this as information required. Now, my wife's passport is getting expired within 6 months and it has to be renewed before applying for her PCC. This is my wife's first renewal of passport after marriage so wanted to change her surname in passport.
> 
> My question is: If the new passport has changed SURNAME and PCC issued with new SURNAME will that be a problem (considering my wife's visa lodged, medical done and other document uploaded to immiaccount with previous SURNAME )?
> 
> Please note, No points claimed from my wife's profile to get the invitation.
> 
> Request you suggestion/advise at the earliest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


In the Form 80 , 1221 and other places where you had to give your spouse details, I am sure you must have given the Married name and in the column where they ask if she was known by any other name you must have given her maiden name.

You must have also uploaded the name change certificate and the marriage certificate 

If so then. There is no problem.
The CO will.be able to ascertain that both the names are of the same person

Cheers


----------



## Sourabh123

newbienz said:


> In the Form 80 , 1221 and other places where you had to give your spouse details, I am sure you must have given the Married name and in the column where they ask if she was known by any other name you must have given her maiden name.
> 
> You must have also uploaded the name change certificate and the marriage certificate
> 
> If so then. There is no problem.
> The CO will.be able to ascertain that both the names are of the same person
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thanks a lot for the quick response. It helps.

Only question I have, I have uploaded marriage certificate. However, there is no separate "name change certificate" as that was not needed to change surname in passport. Is this something mandatory?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## AjBee

sharat47 said:


> How does this work? It means the dates given are the ones upto which visas application is alloted? What is priority 3 and priority 4?


The link explains everything. It means that, for 189 for eg, all applications lodged before 1st April 2017 have been allocated to a CO for processing. Of course there are applications after 1st April which also have been allocated but not all.

For an explanation on priorities, refer https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...skilled-recognised-graduate-visa-subclass-476


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the quick response. It helps.
> 
> Only question I have, I have uploaded marriage certificate. However, there is no separate "name change certificate" as that was not needed to change surname in passport. Is this something mandatory?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


When I applied for the marriage certificate in the married name in Bangalore , I was asked to make a separate name change certificate and I did

I do not know if it mandatory or if the passport office will ask for it, I have no idea.
I had submitted when I applied for the name change in the passport after marriage because I had it.

You can check the documents list required for name change in passport after marriage 

Cheers


----------



## kaju

newbienz said:


> In the Form 80 , 1221 and other places where you had to give your spouse details, I am sure you must have given the Married name and in the column where they ask if she was known by any other name you must have given her maiden name.
> 
> You must have also uploaded the name change certificate and the marriage certificate
> 
> If so then. There is no problem.
> The CO will.be able to ascertain that both the names are of the same person
> 
> Cheers


It's not unusual for a Case Officer to require a Police Clearance with the partner's maiden name. This ensures that there has been a check done against that name, and that that identity had nothing that might be reportable. 

Just seeing a Police Clearance in a married name, does not necessarily indicate (unless it is indicated on the clearance) that there were no issues under the maiden name.

It's quite a different matter from the CO simply being aware of both names. 

Whether they will ask for a certificate in her maiden name, Sourabh will have to wait and see - they will ask if they want it.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*call from CO*



newbienz said:


> Have you uploaded the medical, PCC for all countries you have stayed, Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants ?
> 
> There may be a verification call to your employers, so see if you can ensure that the call is responded by a person who has knowledge about your RNR and can confirm the same
> 
> 
> Cheers


I have uploaded all the possible documents along with the medical and PCC for all the country I have lived for more than 6 months.

What will be the questions that i will be asked if I get a call? What time can i expect the call? 

Also, how do I check the CO team, Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## jithooos

Hi guys

Sorry to bother with such a silly question. How can I detail my timelines in various post ? like EOI,Assesment date etc !!


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> When I applied for the marriage certificate in the married name in Bangalore , I was asked to make a separate name change certificate and I did
> 
> I do not know if it mandatory or if the passport office will ask for it, I have no idea.
> I had submitted when I applied for the name change in the passport after marriage because I had it.
> 
> You can check the documents list required for name change in passport after marriage
> 
> Cheers


Hey 
When did you submit your EOI ?


----------



## NB

abhishek.kiet said:


> I have uploaded all the possible documents along with the medical and PCC for all the country I have lived for more than 6 months.
> 
> What will be the questions that i will be asked if I get a call? What time can i expect the call?
> 
> Also, how do I check the CO team, Adelaide or Brisbane?


When you will get a call is anybody's guess but it generally happens in a months time to 6 weeks after submitting the application in most cases

They will mostly ask you about the job you are doing presently and have done in the past and your role and responsibilities in them , and then try to match it with the RNR which you have submitted during assessment .
Please note that they may call your employer instead of you also or both for the verification 

Cheers


----------



## suhasaraos

*189 Visa lodged*

Hello all, I lodged my 189 today - two questions

My name is expanded fully in passport as Sudheendra Suhasa Rao, however in few other documents its S Suhasa Rao, Suhasa Rao S or Suhasa S Rao. Are these minor variations ok? 
I still have not received my FBI clearance - it may take another month or so if all goes well - Do I need to proactively somehow communicate to DIBP that I have already applied for FBI PCC? I hope CO will understand the delays from FBI, in case it gets delayed or if I have to reapply ( FBI identity check is a black box with no way to track!)


----------



## NB

suhasaraos said:


> Hello all, I lodged my 189 today - two questions
> 
> My name is expanded fully in passport as Sudheendra Suhasa Rao, however in few other documents its S Suhasa Rao, Suhasa Rao S or Suhasa S Rao. Are these minor variations ok?
> I still have not received my FBI clearance - it may take another month or so if all goes well - Do I need to proactively somehow communicate to DIBP that I have already applied for FBI PCC? I hope CO will understand the delays from FBI, in case it gets delayed or if I have to reapply ( FBI identity check is a black box with no way to track!)


I hope in the application form you have given all these names in the column where you were asked if you were known by any other name ?

If you have not uploaded the FBI PCC by the time the CO takes up your case, he will send you a reminder for the same.
Maybe at that time you can explain to him the practical difficulties you are facing in getting the same.
Till such time I don't think you need to take any pro active action.

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

jithooos said:


> Hello all
> 
> 1. I'm new here. Could anyone advice about the date of next rounds
> Of invitation ?
> 
> 2. Once we lodge our visa and all necessary docs, should we
> Notify the CO in case we travel abroad from home country for work or
> Leisure?


1. check this for invitation round details

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1272058-189-eoi-invitations-june-2017-a.html

2. if the travel is more than 14 days then it is advisable to inform DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

suhasaraos said:


> Hello all, I lodged my 189 today - two questions
> 
> My name is expanded fully in passport as Sudheendra Suhasa Rao, however in few other documents its S Suhasa Rao, Suhasa Rao S or Suhasa S Rao. Are these minor variations ok?
> I still have not received my FBI clearance - it may take another month or so if all goes well - Do I need to proactively somehow communicate to DIBP that I have already applied for FBI PCC? I hope CO will understand the delays from FBI, in case it gets delayed or if I have to reapply ( FBI identity check is a black box with no way to track!)


1. while filling 17 page application form, there is a row that asks - have you been known by other names, there you can provide details of the multiple names you have, 

let experts guide more on this

2. submit a proof that you have initiated FBI pcc process, DIBP will then wait for it else they will remind you to submit FBI PCC


----------



## sultan_azam

visa cap/ceiling/limit exists for each year

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

_Fact Sheet: *2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels*

Migration Programme planning levels

The Migration Programme is designed to achieve a range of economic and social outcomes. The programme is set annually, with the total places available capped at 190,000 for 2017-18, unchanged from 2016-17. The total programme is broken down into the following streams:
Skilled – designed to improve the productive capacity of the economy and fill skill shortages in the labour market, including those in regional Australia. *This represents the majority of places offered (128,550 places in 2017-18).*
Family – is predominately made up of Partner visas, enabling Australians to reunite with family members from overseas, and provide them with pathways to citizenship (57,400 places in 2017-18). 
Fact Sheet - Overview of family stream migration has more information.
Special Eligibility – this covers visas for those in special circumstances that do not fit into the other streams. This can include permanent residents returning to the country after a period away, and is the smallest stream (565 places in 2017-18). 
More information is available in Fact Sheet - Special Eligibility Stream.
At least 3,485 Child places will be available outside the managed Migration Programme in 2017-18._


----------



## Dragonflies09

189 visa granted on Thursday &#55356;&#56806;&#55356;&#56826;&#55357;&#56360;&#55356;&#57214; we are absolutely stunned and can't believe we get to live in Oz forever! Such a compliment to be given this opportunity. Lodged 21/02 CO 08/03 Grant 25/05 13 weeks & 2 days after lodge. 

Good luck everyone who's waiting!! ☘


----------



## andreyx108b

singh1982 said:


> Hi experts, need some help here:
> 1) Do I need to get PCC for my wife too, I am the primary applicant? How about my children?
> 2) I need to get UK PCC too, they are asking for addresses for previous 10 years. Now the problem is I have accurate details till past 8 years only. What can I do for 2 remaining years?
> 3) I filed EOI on May 1 with 75 points in 261311, can I expect invite on 5 July?
> 4) If 3 is yes, then if I upload all PCC and medicals along with visa lodge on say 10 July, when can I expect the grant?
> 
> Kindly advise, appreciate your help!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




1) wife yes, minors below 18 no. 
2) you need to find accurate details. 
3) yes.
4) average is 85 days (a bit longer now due to slower period, but hopefully they will improve)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Counting days.... and now the 8th Month is on....

This wait is piercing like a needle to the heart.... not doing any loss but just an 24*7 ache...

ANZSCO:- 261312
Points:- 65
Visa Lodged on:- 22 October 2016
CO Contacted:- 28October for form 1193--- information provided on 1 November
Grant:- -----Waiting.....


----------



## sultan_azam

Dragonflies09 said:


> 189 visa granted on Thursday �������� we are absolutely stunned and can't believe we get to live in Oz forever! Such a compliment to be given this opportunity. Lodged 21/02 CO 08/03 Grant 25/05 13 weeks & 2 days after lodge.
> 
> Good luck everyone who's waiting!! ☘


congratulations mate..


----------



## nabil65

Dragonflies09 said:


> 189 visa granted on Thursday �������� we are absolutely stunned and can't believe we get to live in Oz forever! Such a compliment to be given this opportunity. Lodged 21/02 CO 08/03 Grant 25/05 13 weeks & 2 days after lodge.
> 
> Good luck everyone who's waiting!! ☘


Congratulations ! Just a quick question, was this a direct grant ? or the CO asked for any additional documents which made the delay to grant your application?


----------



## jithooos

Hi 

I have submitted my EOI and Waiting for invite. Most probably I will get my invite on June 7th round. I have all my docs ready including PCC. I have scheduled my medicals through my health declaration for 30th May. 

So will uploading all supporting doc prior assignment of CO speed up the process ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and Waiting for invite. Most probably I will get my invite on June 7th round. I have all my docs ready including PCC. I have scheduled my medicals through my health declaration for 30th May.
> 
> So will uploading all supporting doc prior assignment of CO speed up the process ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upload all documents as soon as you apply for the visa especially 

PCC 
MEdicals
Fiorm 80
Form1221
For all applicants
Don't wait for the CO to contact you and ask for the same.

Cheers


----------



## Mannath

I am in the same condition as Mr Suhas Rao is. My full name in passport says 'Pradeep Mannath',however in some certificates my name says 'Pradeep M'. I have lodged the application and haven't mentioned in the section 'are you known by any other names' because I thought it is not a name change. Will that be a problem? If yes, can I do anything now to correct it? Experts, please advise


----------



## nabil65

newbienz said:


> Upload all documents as soon as you apply for the visa especially
> 
> PCC
> MEdicals
> Fiorm 80
> Form1221
> For all applicants
> Don't wait for the CO to contact you and ask for the same.
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz, i have question regarding Form 1221. i guess it is not mandatory to upload this unless someone need to provide extra informations ,is that correct ? as when I lodged my file neither I had to use this form nor my CO asked for it .


----------



## kashifhameed45

Hi All,
I need your valuable advice on my query. I've applied for Nsw nomination and hopefully will get it next week.
Now I want to know is that should I go for medical now or I can still get medical done after being invited. So I can lodge all the documents at one time
Please advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

nabil65 said:


> Hi newbienz, i have question regarding Form 1221. i guess it is not mandatory to upload this unless someone need to provide extra informations ,is that correct ? as when I lodged my file neither I had to use this form nor my CO asked for it .


You are right 
Form 1221 is not mandatory 
But there have been instances when the CO has asked the same to be submitted 
So members here feel that it is better to upload it in advance rather then wait for the CO to ask for it

It's a personal decision to upload only those documents which the website asks you to compulsorily upload or upload even those documents which the CO has asked applicants in the past

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> You are right
> 
> Form 1221 is not mandatory
> 
> But there have been instances when the CO has asked the same to be submitted
> 
> So members here feel that it is better to upload it in advance rather then wait for the CO to ask for it
> 
> 
> 
> It's a personal decision to upload only those documents which the website asks you to compulsorily upload or upload even those documents which the CO has asked applicants in the past
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thank you for the response. I have all docs except form 1221 ready. As you said since it's not mandatory I was reluctant to fill it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ola.V

Applied in January,got grant in May.
Additional documents asked only form 80 and medicals (got request beginning of february).
Form 1221 we didnt upload, they didnt ask.


----------



## nabil65

newbienz said:


> You are right
> Form 1221 is not mandatory
> But there have been instances when the CO has asked the same to be submitted
> So members here feel that it is better to upload it in advance rather then wait for the CO to ask for it
> 
> It's a personal decision to upload only those documents which the website asks you to compulsorily upload or upload even those documents which the CO has asked applicants in the past
> 
> Cheers


thanks heaps for the reply man


----------



## jithooos

nabil65 said:


> thanks heaps for the reply man


It doesn't hurt to upload all required docs and be positive about a direct grant !!


----------



## jithooos

Anyone here have used my health declaration to do medicals prior lodgement of visa ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jithooos said:


> Anyone here have used my health declaration to do medicals prior lodgement of visa ?


Yes, I did but via my agent ? 

Any peculiar query ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Mannath said:


> I am in the same condition as Mr Suhas Rao is. My full name in passport says 'Pradeep Mannath',however in some certificates my name says 'Pradeep M'. I have lodged the application and haven't mentioned in the section 'are you known by any other names' because I thought it is not a name change. Will that be a problem? If yes, can I do anything now to correct it? Experts, please advise


I am also in the same plate !! My name is not expanded in birth certificate and few educational documents. I am mentioning the same in Form 80, also I am thinking of submitting an affidavit stating that both the name belongs to same person. Anu suggestion towards this ? 
note : my address and rest all credentials are same in different documents.


----------



## jithooos

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yes, I did but via my agent ?
> 
> Any peculiar query ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have a slight error in the application submitted. Is it okay to delete the old submission and generate a new hap id ? my medicals are already booked basis old HAP id !!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jithooos said:


> I have a slight error in the application submitted. Is it okay to delete the old submission and generate a new hap id ? my medicals are already booked basis old HAP id !!


With medicals booked I am not sure if you can do that. 

However my application had a known issue. I had to raise 3 applications before I finally managed to get my HAP ID, elaborated here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1258049

There was a support email ID I was in touch with for my issue, see if that helps to answer your query.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CMEGHA

*eligibility for 189 and 190*

Hi ,
I have a query regarding Visa 189. I have experince of more than 3.5 years in php development.In my first job I was getting the salary in hand not in any bank account i.e around 30 months salary i used to get in cash. Kindly let me know whether I am eligible for the Visa or not.
Regards,
Meghana


----------



## mariner86

jithooos said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and Waiting for invite. Most probably I will get my invite on June 7th round. I have all my docs ready including PCC. I have scheduled my medicals through my health declaration for 30th May.
> 
> So will uploading all supporting doc prior assignment of CO speed up the process ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea you will get an invited in the upcoming round ,I got my assessment from AMSA on 23/05/2017 and filled out my EOI on the same day and got my ITA on the same day as well .submitted a visa and now waiting.I keep seeing your name even in pomsinoz lol.


----------



## kashifhameed45

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi All,
> I need your valuable advice on my query. I've applied for Nsw nomination and hopefully will get it next week.
> Now I want to know is that should I go for medical now or I can still get medical done after being invited. So I can lodge all the documents at one time
> Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone please, if I can't do medical after being invited by state then I shouldn't wait for the invite and go for medical?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

kashifhameed45 said:


> Anyone please, if I can't do medical after being invited by state then I shouldn't wait for the invite and go for medical?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can't do medical until you are invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

khan4344 said:


> You can't do medical until you are invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's wrong. Medical can be done before invite.

I did mine. Waiting for 189 invite which should hopefully happen in July.

You can do it via my health declarations in immiaccount.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

kashifhameed45 said:


> Anyone please, if I can't do medical after being invited by state then I shouldn't wait for the invite and go for medical?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medical can be done before invite, do it if you are confident about receiving invite soon. 

I did mine. Waiting for 189 invite which should hopefully happen in July.

You can do it via my health declarations in immiaccount.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nabil65

Hello everyone, could any expert please let me know that from which date the processing time will be counted on my case ? 

here is my timeline-

*ANZSCO* : Civil Engineering Draftsperson	312211

*Application Lodged* : 21st Jan 2017
*CO contact*: 10th Feb 2017 (GSM Brisbane) 
Asked for additional docs- USA PC, Form 80 for me and my wife, Evidence of relationship 
with spouse(Although submitted earlier), Evidence of my Australian study( also submitted 
earlier)

*Submitted all docs asked*: By 2nd April 2017 and pressed the *"information provided"* button.

*Submitted some additional docs:* On 30th April to strengthen the application

Is it from the day I have lodged my application or the day I have pressed the IP button? Or the day I have submitted the last document?

thanks in advance


----------



## khan4344

Rahul_UK183 said:


> That's wrong. Medical can be done before invite.
> 
> I did mine. Waiting for 189 invite which should hopefully happen in July.
> 
> You can do it via my health declarations in immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




I thought you can't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

khan4344 said:


> I thought you can't
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See the screeshots and use the link in it.

I am done with everything, waiting for invite so that can aim for direct grant.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifhameed45

Rahul_UK183 said:


> That's wrong. Medical can be done before invite.
> 
> I did mine. Waiting for 189 invite which should hopefully happen in July.
> 
> You can do it via my health declarations in immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Thanks for your, 

So it's means we can do medical after and before Invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

kashifhameed45 said:


> Thanks for your,
> 
> So it's means we can do medical after and before Invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. But PCC or medical whatever comes earlier will decide the initial entry date.

So think about it and do it.
See my signature, I am confident about July invite, therefore did everything.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## himanisingla

How long PCC takes ?
Also if I have not recieved invitation yet but am pretty sure I ll receive in July round...can I file for PCC now?if if takes longer?

Also I just realised that my passport does not have spouse name and have applied for same but my skill select application has old upload where spouse name is not present...will it create any problem in visa application as I have requested to update spouse name in passport


----------



## jithooos

mariner86 said:


> yea you will get an invited in the upcoming round ,I got my assessment from AMSA on 23/05/2017 and filled out my EOI on the same day and got my ITA on the same day as well .submitted a visa and now waiting.I keep seeing your name even in pomsinoz lol.




Hoping for the same ! By the way, how many points did you claim ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

himanisingla said:


> How long PCC takes ?
> Also if I have not recieved invitation yet but am pretty sure I ll receive in July round...can I file for PCC now?if if takes longer?
> 
> Also I just realised that my passport does not have spouse name and have applied for same but my skill select application has old upload where spouse name is not present...will it create any problem in visa application as I have requested to update spouse name in passport




I got my PCC the very same day from passport office. It depends on various case. But mostly if your records are clear it won't take more than a couple of days.

When I added my spouse name long back, I was issued with a new passport. So passport number changes !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawandeep_sk

Hello everyone

I have submitted my documents along with all payment since Dec-2016. Medical and PCC done. CO one contacted for Form 80 in Jan-2017, that also submitted. Still no report on visa grant. This wait is killing me. 
My ANZSCO is 263312

Anyone in this group waiting from this long time??

Should I expect visa grant in or after July-2017 only??


----------



## Drarjlhr

Hi
I have a query..I had a CO contact on 10 may where CO asked for spouse 1221 form and spouse CV.I uploaded the documents on 20 may after which CHARACTER Assessment tab appeared in immiacount below the health assessment tab under my spouse name...I am very worried about this situation...can the experienced guys suggest what does character assessment tab means? Does this means it will take years to get grant? Will this tab ever disappear? Why the CO didnt ask for my form 1221? Please help...I m distressed


----------



## himanisingla

jithooos said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long PCC takes ?
> Also if I have not recieved invitation yet but am pretty sure I ll receive in July round...can I file for PCC now?if if takes longer?
> 
> Also I just realised that my passport does not have spouse name and have applied for same but my skill select application has old upload where spouse name is not present...will it create any problem in visa application as I have requested to update spouse name in passport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my PCC the very same day from passport office. It depends on various case. But mostly if your records are clear it won't take more than a couple of days.
> 
> When I added my spouse name long back, I was issued with a new passport. So passport number changes !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


My whole immigration application and pte score is going with current passport and after this if passport number changes then what will happen?


----------



## abhishekv

jithooos said:


> I have a slight error in the application submitted. Is it okay to delete the old submission and generate a new hap id ? my medicals are already booked basis old HAP id !!


It would be worth calling up the hospital and ask them if they are fine to use a different hap id for your appointment.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifhameed45

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Indeed. But PCC or medical whatever comes earlier will decide the initial entry date.
> 
> So think about it and do it.
> See my signature, I am confident about July invite, therefore did everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




So how long indian PCC is walid? 6 months or 1 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

nabil65 said:


> Hello everyone, could any expert please let me know that from which date the processing time will be counted on my case ?
> 
> here is my timeline-
> 
> *ANZSCO* : Civil Engineering Draftsperson	312211
> 
> *Application Lodged* : 21st Jan 2017
> *CO contact*: 10th Feb 2017 (GSM Brisbane)
> Asked for additional docs- USA PC, Form 80 for me and my wife, Evidence of relationship
> with spouse(Although submitted earlier), Evidence of my Australian study( also submitted
> earlier)
> 
> *Submitted all docs asked*: By 2nd April 2017 and pressed the *"information provided"* button.
> 
> *Submitted some additional docs:* On 30th April to strengthen the application
> 
> Is it from the day I have lodged my application or the day I have pressed the IP button? Or the day I have submitted the last document?
> 
> thanks in advance



Hi nabil, what relationship evidence did you provide?


----------



## NB

kashifhameed45 said:


> So how long indian PCC is walid? 6 months or 1 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 year

Cheers


----------



## Rafai

Rafai said:


> nabil65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, could any expert please let me know that from which date the processing time will be counted on my case ?
> 
> here is my timeline-
> 
> *ANZSCO* : Civil Engineering Draftsperson	312211
> 
> *Application Lodged* : 21st Jan 2017
> *CO contact*: 10th Feb 2017 (GSM Brisbane)
> Asked for additional docs- USA PC, Form 80 for me and my wife, Evidence of relationship
> with spouse(Although submitted earlier), Evidence of my Australian study( also submitted
> earlier)
> 
> *Submitted all docs asked*: By 2nd April 2017 and pressed the *"information provided"* button.
> 
> *Submitted some additional docs:* On 30th April to strengthen the application
> 
> Is it from the day I have lodged my application or the day I have pressed the IP button? Or the day I have submitted the last document?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nabil, what relationship evidence did you provide?
Click to expand...

The day you provide all the info requested by CO i.e. your application is complete is your informal application lodge date.


----------



## nabil65

Rafai said:


> Hi nabil, what relationship evidence did you provide?


Hi Rafai, I have provided our marriage certificate and some photographs from our engagement and marriage ceremony as evidence. We got married just a month before I lodged the application,thats why I am not sure what else I could include as evidence. She's on offshore while I lodged the visa, hopefully that wont effect the processing time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh1982

Hi folks,

I had filed EOI on may 1, but have been lately confused whether I declared my exp right. Acs letter said my exp relevant from may 2009 onwards. My employment starts on Feb 2005 till Aug 2014 in employer 1, and thereafter in employer 2 till date.

What start date for employer 1 shud I have declared in EOI??

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had filed EOI on may 1, but have been lately confused whether I declared my exp right. Acs letter said my exp relevant from may 2009 onwards. My employment starts on Feb 2005 till Aug 2014 in employer 1, and thereafter in employer 2 till date.
> 
> What start date for employer 1 shud I have declared in EOI??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Please recheck the ACS letter again .
Does it say from May 2009 or After May 2009 ?

Cheers


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

singh1982 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had filed EOI on may 1, but have been lately confused whether I declared my exp right. Acs letter said my exp relevant from may 2009 onwards. My employment starts on Feb 2005 till Aug 2014 in employer 1, and thereafter in employer 2 till date.
> 
> What start date for employer 1 shud I have declared in EOI??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


For the points you can claim you have to put the start date from the date ACS are counting your work as relevant.

Then add another experience part and for question where it asks whether claiming points for this exp select no and put in your employment 1 start date till the date ACS did not count your experience.


----------



## suhasaraos

*Usa pcc*

I lodged my visa yesterday and I have applied for FBI PCC but still waiting for it. My understanding is that only FBI PCC is required and local Police clearance is not since its stated that "Local police clearance is only required if we have lived in US for more than 3 months in last one year". We were in US for about 5 years and returned back to India on July 10, 2016, which means to me that we have lived only for about 7 weeks in last one year and hence local police clearance is not required. Is this understanding correct? Or is there a different way DIBP calculates the one year (ex: from date of lodging the EOI or from the date invite was received)


----------



## Drarjlhr

I have a query..I had a CO contact on 10 may where CO asked for spouse 1221 form and spouse CV.I uploaded the documents on 20 may after which CHARACTER Assessment tab appeared in immiacount below the health assessment tab under my spouse name...I am very worried about this situation...can the experienced guys suggest what does character assessment tab means? Does this means it will take years to get grant? Will this tab ever disappear? Why the CO didnt ask for my form 1221? Please help!!!!!


----------



## NB

Drarjlhr said:


> I have a query..I had a CO contact on 10 may where CO asked for spouse 1221 form and spouse CV.I uploaded the documents on 20 may after which CHARACTER Assessment tab appeared in immiacount below the health assessment tab under my spouse name...I am very worried about this situation...can the experienced guys suggest what does character assessment tab means? Does this means it will take years to get grant? Will this tab ever disappear? Why the CO didnt ask for my form 1221? Please help!!!!!


Is the Tab clickable?
Click and see the information inside.

Cheers


----------



## Drarjlhr

Yes its clickable.Once clicked it takes me to form 1221 which I have already submitted....so doesn't makes sense....


----------



## Drarjlhr

Is this character assessment tab unique for me designed especially by gsm for me? Lol...


----------



## NB

Drarjlhr said:


> Yes its clickable.Once clicked it takes me to form 1221 which I have already submitted....so doesn't makes sense....


Wait for a few days. I am sure there would be further information loaded in it like verified or all good

Keep checking whenever you open the application 

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

Zidane's Daddy said:


> For the points you can claim you have to put the start date from the date ACS are counting your work as relevant.
> 
> Then add another experience part and for question where it asks whether claiming points for this exp select no and put in your employment 1 start date till the date ACS did not count your experience.


OK understood, now I will need to update my EOI and I guess that would put me at the end of the queue.

If I don't do it, does it matter as I am anyways getting 15 points currently for experience? Even changing as above would result in 15 points.

Thanks

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> OK understood, now I will need to update my EOI and I guess that would put me at the end of the queue.
> 
> If I don't do it, does it matter as I am anyways getting 15 points currently for experience? Even changing as above would result in 15 points.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Any change in the data which doesn't involve points change does not change your seniority in the queue .
Your date of effect will remain the same as earlier

Cheers


----------



## sharmison

Dragonflies09 said:


> 189 visa granted on Thursday �������� we are absolutely stunned and can't believe we get to live in Oz forever! Such a compliment to be given this opportunity. Lodged 21/02 CO 08/03 Grant 25/05 13 weeks & 2 days after lodge.
> 
> Good luck everyone who's waiting!! ☘


congrats :rockon:


----------



## bhupendrababun

Hello All,

I have been a silent reader of this forum for a while  and I greatly appreciate all the advises and knowledge sharing by the experts and others… ray2:

I lodged my visa on 14th March 2017, and had first CO contact on 22nd March 2017 asking for medicals, for which I completed and reverted back to them on 24th March 2017.

Employment verification happened on 26th April 2017.

After that it has gone absolutely silent  . And status is depicting as “Assessment in Progress” 

Desperately waiting for the Grant. 

What are typical wait periods for Grants?

Can I expect the grant soon? 

Please share your thoughts. :help: 

TIA


Below is my timeline:
Civil Engineer – 233211 (60 points)
Visa Lodged(189): 14/03/2017
First CO contact: 22/3/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
Responded: 24/3/2017
Employment Verification: 26/04/2017
Grant: :fingerscrossed:??


----------



## jithooos

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for a while  and I greatly appreciate all the advises and knowledge sharing by the experts and others… ray2:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my visa on 14th March 2017, and had first CO contact on 22nd March 2017 asking for medicals, for which I completed and reverted back to them on 24th March 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Employment verification happened on 26th April 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> After that it has gone absolutely silent  . And status is depicting as “Assessment in Progress”
> 
> 
> 
> Desperately waiting for the Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> What are typical wait periods for Grants?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I expect the grant soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your thoughts. :help:
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> Civil Engineer – 233211 (60 points)
> 
> Visa Lodged(189): 14/03/2017
> 
> First CO contact: 22/3/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
> 
> Responded: 24/3/2017
> 
> Employment Verification: 26/04/2017
> 
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:??




Hello mate 

There is no stipulated period for a visa grant. From what we have seen it's different with different cases. Since your employment verification has happened you must receive a grant soon. Give it at least 3 months from the date of lodging application. 

Cheers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

jithooos said:


> Hello mate
> 
> There is no stipulated period for a visa grant. From what we have seen it's different with different cases. Since your employment verification has happened you must receive a grant soon. Give it at least 3 months from the date of lodging application.
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the very prompt response.

Is there any chance we can hope for a Grant in the month of June?

Since, earlier I read somewhere in the forum stating that June month will be bit of sluggish. is that true?


----------



## jithooos

bhupendrababun said:


> Thanks for the very prompt response.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance we can hope for a Grant in the month of June?
> 
> 
> 
> Since, earlier I read somewhere in the forum stating that June month will be bit of sluggish. is that true?




Sorry buddy, I have no idea. But I believe that you should have it by end June since CO haven't made any contact later on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

jithooos said:


> Sorry buddy, I have no idea. But I believe that you should have it by end June since CO haven't made any contact later on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


June end? 

anyways hope for the best :fingerscrossed: and wait for the grant to be issued othet than that at present i cant do anything. 

But dude this wait is killing me. :frusty:


----------



## PearlVj

bhupendrababun said:


> June end?
> 
> anyways hope for the best :fingerscrossed: and wait for the grant to be issued othet than that at present i cant do anything.
> 
> But dude this wait is killing me. :frusty:


Join the club :group hug:


__________________________________________
Visa lodged : 21/3/2017
PCC & Medicals uploaded : 21/4/2017
Job verification: 22/5/2017


----------



## vikaschandra

bhupendrababun said:


> June end?
> 
> anyways hope for the best :fingerscrossed: and wait for the grant to be issued othet than that at present i cant do anything.
> 
> But dude this wait is killing me. :frusty:


Yes it is possible to get grant in June.. but July 2017 would be more likely as the by then new visa ceilings would be announced


----------



## bhupendrababun

PearlVj said:


> Join the club :group hug:
> 
> 
> __________________________________________
> Visa lodged : 21/3/2017
> PCC & Medicals uploaded : 21/4/2017
> Job verification: 22/5/2017


cheers :tea:


----------



## nishish

sultan_azam said:


> visa cap/ceiling/limit exists for each year
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> _Fact Sheet: *2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels*
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels
> 
> The Migration Programme is designed to achieve a range of economic and social outcomes. The programme is set annually, with the total places available capped at 190,000 for 2017-18, unchanged from 2016-17. The total programme is broken down into the following streams:
> Skilled – designed to improve the productive capacity of the economy and fill skill shortages in the labour market, including those in regional Australia. *This represents the majority of places offered (128,550 places in 2017-18).*
> Family – is predominately made up of Partner visas, enabling Australians to reunite with family members from overseas, and provide them with pathways to citizenship (57,400 places in 2017-18).
> Fact Sheet - Overview of family stream migration has more information.
> Special Eligibility – this covers visas for those in special circumstances that do not fit into the other streams. This can include permanent residents returning to the country after a period away, and is the smallest stream (565 places in 2017-18).
> More information is available in Fact Sheet - Special Eligibility Stream.
> At least 3,485 Child places will be available outside the managed Migration Programme in 2017-18._


Thanks for the share mate. Interesting read.


----------



## M.Abdellah

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum for a while  and I greatly appreciate all the advises and knowledge sharing by the experts and others… ray2:
> 
> I lodged my visa on 14th March 2017, and had first CO contact on 22nd March 2017 asking for medicals, for which I completed and reverted back to them on 24th March 2017.
> 
> Employment verification happened on 26th April 2017.
> 
> After that it has gone absolutely silent  . And status is depicting as “Assessment in Progress”
> 
> Desperately waiting for the Grant.
> 
> What are typical wait periods for Grants?
> Can I expect the grant soon?
> 
> Please share your thoughts. :help:
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> Civil Engineer – 233211 (60 points)
> Visa Lodged(189): 14/03/2017
> First CO contact: 22/3/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
> Responded: 24/3/2017
> Employment Verification: 26/04/2017
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:??




Hello my friend
Employment verification done for all you jobs or only one or they just call you?
Please share


----------



## M.Abdellah

PearlVj said:


> Join the club :group hug:
> 
> 
> __________________________________________
> Visa lodged : 21/3/2017
> PCC & Medicals uploaded : 21/4/2017
> Job verification: 22/5/2017



op2:op2:layball:layball::frusty::frusty::boom::boom:


----------



## suab

Hi guys,

Is there a WhatsApp group or any group where I can connect with people moving to Melbourne this year?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

bhupendrababun said:


> June end?
> 
> anyways hope for the best :fingerscrossed: and wait for the grant to be issued othet than that at present i cant do anything.
> 
> But dude this wait is killing me. :frusty:


-
Hi mate!
I wish you speedy grant. But I have that strange feeling that visa cap has reached as CO contact haven't happened for guys applied in mid-to-end April. You have higher chances of grant in early period of next fiscal year i.e. July


----------



## Panda112

And here I am, planning to quit a fine job from the end of June. 


yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi mate!
> I wish you speedy grant. But I have that strange feeling that visa cap has reached as CO contact haven't happened for guys applied in mid-to-end April. You have higher chances of grant in early period of next fiscal year i.e. July


----------



## sounddonor

suab said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there a WhatsApp group or any group where I can connect with people moving to Melbourne this year?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes pm your number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Any Grants issued today


----------



## 73sam

Hey everyone, is it true that there are no grants lately from Brisbane GSM ? 
Does CO look at case according to ANZSCO ? 
Mine is Electrical Engineer 233311, is there visa quota for each occupation ? 

Thanks..


----------



## suab

sounddonor said:


> Yes pm your number
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Done, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Tipu Sultan said:


> LATE POST
> 
> 
> Hi guys I and my wife got the grant on 25th May on my Birthday  A perfect gift from the DIBP
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
> Occupation: Developer Programmer;
> EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
> Invited: 01/02/2017;
> Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
> Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
> CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing, was IMMI Commencement Email);
> New Passport Details Updated: 22/05/2017;
> Grant: 25/05/2017;
> IED: 11/08/2017;
> Flying Out: 07/08/2017;


Congratulations


----------



## neeans

neeans said:


> Hi Everyone! Ist of all congrats to all who have got their grant. I am also one, waiting for same
> 189
> Code:2631
> EOI received: 15 Mar
> Lodged: 10 May
> All documents uploaded (including Medicals,PCC, Form 80, MC)- 12 May
> Grant : Awaited
> 
> I was just going through another threads in this forum and saw some negative signs about life really going to be tough after moving to Australia especially for those who will move to Australia and then will find job and accommodation. I read some words like recession, no benefits till 2 years, high housing rent and all..
> 
> I know I am going out of the track by posting this. but just wanted to know experts opinion on this so that I could move there with positive state of mind, because I would be leaving my country, family and job.. all behind
> 
> Please let me know how easy is to get a job there...or should say how difficult???
> 
> Thanks


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

Please response!!! Waiting!!!


----------



## NB

neeans said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
> 
> Please response!!! Waiting!!!


You have already read the thread.

What more do you want from the members ?

what would be your mental state under those circumstances and how well you will handle it, depends on you

All the pros and cons have already been given to make an informed decision 
There are a couple of more similar threads on the forum. Go through them also if you want to research further 

Cheers


----------



## neeans

I have all been reading for grants and all! was just worried about jobs and all. 

Thanks anyways for your response.


----------



## bhupendrababun

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi mate!
> I wish you speedy grant. But I have that strange feeling that visa cap has reached as CO contact haven't happened for guys applied in mid-to-end April. You have higher chances of grant in early period of next fiscal year i.e. July


Thank you,

Some say June, few say July....really confused  and got sick  of this waiting period....desperate to have the grant letter in hands but nothing i can do at this juncture, instead of i just need to pray and pleasantly wait for the golden mail to be issued by DIBP.


----------



## jithooos

Hey guys 

Clarification required. I'm intending to apply 189 visa for myself,
Wife and kid. Since we are staying with my parents home address in our passport is different. My wife has her house address and not mine. Myself and my son has my home addrsss in passport. Will this create any concern ??


----------



## bhupendrababun

M.Abdellah said:


> Hello my friend
> Employment verification done for all you jobs or only one or they just call you?
> Please share


hi,

They just called my present employer HR and enquired.

Cheers


----------



## taylorman

bhupendrababun said:


> hi,
> 
> They just called my present employer HR and enquired.
> 
> Cheers


Great. When did you lodge? Whats your job code?


----------



## rgupta85

Hello,

I have been a silent member on this forum for a while now. I have applied under subclass 189 on March 25th and had my first CO contact on April 4th requesting for PCC and medicals.CO is from Adelaide. I submitted all documents on April 16th and have been waiting since then. Just saw some people here mention that their employment verification was done. I was wondering how you find that out? Does the HR contact you and let you know or is there any other way to know?

Thanks,
Rhea


----------



## ggautam13

Hey 
Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
Points : 60
Date of lodging main application 1dec2016
Till date no updates please advise


----------



## bhupendrababun

taylorman said:


> Great. When did you lodge? Whats your job code?


Below is my timeline


----------



## controlengineer

AmmarSuhail said:


> Tipu Sultan said:
> 
> 
> 
> LATE POST
> 
> 
> Hi guys I and my wife got the grant on 25th May on my Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect gift from the DIBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points Claimed: 65
> Age=30|Education=15|PTE=20;
> Occupation: Developer Programmer;
> EOI DoE: 14/12/2016;
> Invited: 01/02/2017;
> Lodged: 22/02/2017 (Offshore);
> Docs Uploaded: All PCC, Education, Employment, PTE Score, Medicals Done, Polio certificates, Form 80/1221.
> CO Contacted: 28/04/2017 (Requested Nothing, was IMMI Commencement Email);
> New Passport Details Updated: 22/05/2017;
> Grant: 25/05/2017;
> IED: 11/08/2017;
> Flying Out: 07/08/2017;
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations tipu sultan
Click to expand...


----------



## neeans

suab said:


> Done, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also want to join the group..How can I do same?


----------



## AmmarSuhail

rgupta85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been a silent member on this forum for a while now. I have applied under subclass 189 on March 25th and had my first CO contact on April 4th requesting for PCC and medicals.CO is from Adelaide. I submitted all documents on April 16th and have been waiting since then. Just saw some people here mention that their employment verification was done. I was wondering how you find that out? Does the HR contact you and let you know or is there any other way to know?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rhea


Employment verification happens when DIBP contacts the HR/employer listed in the documents submitted by you. Usually this is done with most recent employer. You can check with your HR if they have received a call or email related to your information from DIBP. Usually this happens within two months of lodging the application with complete details.

However, it is not mandatory to have employer being contacted for every applicant. In my company, HR has received and responded to many employee verification sent from DIBP. But for many others employees in my company, request for such verification was not received and they got grant too. I have checked with HR for my case and they did'nt receive verification of my case since 22 Sep 2016 (my application lodge date).


----------



## neeans

neeans said:


> I also want to join the group..How can I do same?


Please resend invite. Popup block was coming..


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
Can anyone tell where to get sample Aussie resume format? or how to build one ?

Regards
Karthik


----------



## ggautam13

Hey 
Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
Points : 60
Invitation received : 11Oct2016
Application lodged : 1Dec 2016
Till date no updates please advise


----------



## NB

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Can anyone tell where to get sample Aussie resume format? or how to build one ?
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


Quite informative 

Resume writing - Australian Style - find career advice, review employment news and search for jobs at careerone.com.au | CareerOne.com.au

Cheers


----------



## karthik.sekarin

newbienz said:


> Quite informative
> 
> Resume writing - Australian Style - find career advice, review employment news and search for jobs at careerone.com.au | CareerOne.com.au
> 
> Cheers


Thanks you


----------



## yousufkhan

bhupendrababun said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Some say June, few say July....really confused  and got sick  of this waiting period....desperate to have the grant letter in hands but nothing i can do at this juncture, instead of i just need to pray and pleasantly wait for the golden mail to be issued by DIBP.


-
Bro, I can understand your pain as I am in the same boat. Atleast there is some movement in your case whereas I am awaiting CO to be appointed


----------



## nabil65

ggautam13 said:


> Hey
> Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
> Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
> Points : 60
> Invitation received : 11Oct2016
> Application lodged : 1Dec 2016
> Till date no updates please advise


this is quite surprising to me. sorry to hear that. What does the status in your immi account 
say?


----------



## ggautam13

nabil65 said:


> ggautam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
> Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
> Points : 60
> Invitation received : 11Oct2016
> Application lodged : 1Dec 2016
> Till date no updates please advise
> 
> 
> 
> this is quite surprising to me. sorry to hear that. What does the status in your immi account
> say?
Click to expand...

No updates on immi account since I lodged my application it shows "Application received"


----------



## Amneet Singh

hi there, My name is Amneet Singh I'm having 65 points in total. My occupation is mechanical engineering. Can someone guide me regarding my skill assessment. I have prepared my CDR and about to apply for assessment. Should I apply for assessment ASAP or should I wait until july so that all the rule changes become apparent. As Mechanical is flagged off as of now. I'm reluctant to apply because it may get removed coming july and the assessment fee will then get waste.


----------



## nabil65

ggautam13 said:


> No updates on immi account since I lodged my application it shows "Application received"


Have you tried to ring them ? if not you may need ask them about it ,as it has been more than 6 months ! 

This is the only thing I can say my friend. Or else see what the other experts say


----------



## sultan_azam

Amneet Singh said:


> hi there, My name is Amneet Singh I'm having 65 points in total. My occupation is mechanical engineering. Can someone guide me regarding my skill assessment. I have prepared my CDR and about to apply for assessment. Should I apply for assessment ASAP or should I wait until july so that all the rule changes become apparent. As Mechanical is flagged off as of now. I'm reluctant to apply because it may get removed coming july and the assessment fee will then get waste.


i think it will be good to proceed with skill assessment as of now


----------



## NB

Amneet Singh said:


> hi there, My name is Amneet Singh I'm having 65 points in total. My occupation is mechanical engineering. Can someone guide me regarding my skill assessment. I have prepared my CDR and about to apply for assessment. Should I apply for assessment ASAP or should I wait until july so that all the rule changes become apparent. As Mechanical is flagged off as of now. I'm reluctant to apply because it may get removed coming july and the assessment fee will then get waste.


Has your Anzsco code been flagged for review in the coming policy ?
Did you check that ?
If it has been flagged, then the chances of removal are high

Cheers


----------



## beko303

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

nishish said:


> Thanks for the share mate. Interesting read.


Hi Sultan,
Do you think this is the visa cap or the cap on the number of invitation?
If you add up the occupation ceiling for all the occupations which are on the SOL 2016-17 it is above 1,60,000. So, they plan to invite over 1,60,000 for visa 189 but give the grant to only 43,990. Is this what it means?


----------



## Nmonga32

Why are all the grants in May coming only from Adelaide office? I see only one grant issued by Brisbane office on Immitracker!


----------



## pawandeep_sk

Hello everyone

I have submitted my documents along with all payment since Dec-2016. Medical and PCC done. CO one contacted for Form 80 in Jan-2017, that also submitted. Still no report on visa grant. This wait is killing me. 
My ANZSCO is 263312

Anyone in this group waiting from this long time??

Should I expect visa grant in or after July-2017 only??


----------



## praveencvl55

sultan_azam said:


> i think it will be good to proceed with skill assessment as of now


is the new occupation list released? if not when? i am civil engineer i have applied for assessment just yesterday (28/05/2017). can you please advice??


----------



## Nmonga32

Nmonga32 said:


> Why are all the grants in May coming only from Adelaide office? I see only one grant issued by Brisbane office on Immitracker!


Any thoughts experts?


----------



## neeans

karthik.sekarin said:


> Thanks you


This link is not opening...


----------



## asad_18pk

pawandeep_sk said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have submitted my documents along with all payment since Dec-2016. Medical and PCC done. CO one contacted for Form 80 in Jan-2017, that also submitted. Still no report on visa grant. This wait is killing me.
> My ANZSCO is 263312
> 
> Anyone in this group waiting from this long time??
> 
> Should I expect visa grant in or after July-2017 only??




I also lodged application in Dec 2016. Did VAC2 payment for spouse on 10th April. My job code is same. Still waiting.
Assesment in progress.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanB

Nmonga32 said:


> Why are all the grants in May coming only from Adelaide office? I see only one grant issued by Brisbane office on Immitracker!


At time of post the tally for the month of May on myimmitracker:
Adelaide - 50
Brisbane -1


----------



## sultan_azam

praveencvl55 said:


> is the new occupation list released? if not when? i am civil engineer i have applied for assessment just yesterday (28/05/2017). can you please advice??


i think the final occupation list will be released in July


----------



## doyen06

Hi everyone, I'm gathering documents to lodge my 190 visa. I want to know if I have to certify all documents before submission?


----------



## sultan_azam

doyen06 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm gathering documents to lodge my 190 visa. I want to know if I have to certify all documents before submission?


not required 

if something is in black and white then get it certified

none of my documents were certified though some were in b/w


----------



## Rampal

asad_18pk said:


> I also lodged application in Dec 2016. Did VAC2 payment for spouse on 10th April. My job code is same. Still waiting.
> Assesment in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have lodged my visa application in November 2016 under job code 261313. CO contacted me within one week but till now I am also waiting.


----------



## derik2020

Hi, can someone please advice me what should I do,

My category of application for 189 visas is Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312
I have total 65 points, but yesterday I noticed that they have increased the total points requered to get invitations in increased from 65 to 75, If I lodge my application now with 65 points, will there be a chance of getting an invitation, please advice me...

Thank you


----------



## Rvarghese

derik2020 said:


> Hi, can someone please advice me what should I do,
> 
> 
> 
> My category of application for 189 visas is Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312
> 
> I have total 65 points, but yesterday I noticed that they have increased the total points requered to get invitations in increased from 65 to 75, If I lodge my application now with 65 points, will there be a chance of getting an invitation, please advice me...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Where did you see this ? Can you share the link please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pman54

Here is the reply I got from case office(Brisbane) yesterday for email asking if I need to provide any additional information or documents which would help them decide my case and also reminded about service standards


****

Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.

I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.

GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
• Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
• Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
• Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream

The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.


Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:

Questions about the status of your visa application
Confirmation that documents have been received
Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application

Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.
Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

You can also use ImmiAccount to:
Apply for a bridging visa
Access the My Health Declarations service
Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)
Attach documents to an online or imported paper application
Check the progress of an online or imported paper application
Update application details online
Update your passport or address
Notify of incorrect information in your application


----------



## asad_18pk

pman54 said:


> Here is the reply I got from case office(Brisbane) yesterday for email asking if I need to provide any additional information or documents which would help them decide my case and also reminded about service standards
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> Questions about the status of your visa application
> Confirmation that documents have been received
> Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
> 
> Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.
> Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> You can also use ImmiAccount to:
> Apply for a bridging visa
> Access the My Health Declarations service
> Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)
> Attach documents to an online or imported paper application
> Check the progress of an online or imported paper application
> Update application details online
> Update your passport or address
> Notify of incorrect information in your application




Hi, What is ur occupation code and time line. 

Hope you get grant soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

pman54 said:


> Here is the reply I got from case office(Brisbane) yesterday for email asking if I need to provide any additional information or documents which would help them decide my case and also reminded about service standards
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> Questions about the status of your visa application
> Confirmation that documents have been received
> Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
> 
> Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.
> Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> You can also use ImmiAccount to:
> Apply for a bridging visa
> Access the My Health Declarations service
> Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)
> Attach documents to an online or imported paper application
> Check the progress of an online or imported paper application
> Update application details online
> Update your passport or address
> Notify of incorrect information in your application


Thanks for sharing this information, this email clearly explains the delay


----------



## pman54

asad_18pk said:


> Hi, What is ur occupation code and time line.
> 
> Hope you get grant soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupation : 261311 - Analyst Programmer

Invited : 21-Dec-2016

Visa Lodged : 21-Dec-2016

Co Contact : 21 Jan-2017 

Info Provided : 24-Jan-2017

Status : assessment in progress


----------



## Ff123

Got my grant today..


ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
Medicals: 4th Mar 17
CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
Provided the Documents on 8th Mar. 
Grant: 30th May 17


----------



## sounddonor

Ff123 said:


> Got my grant today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
> 
> EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
> 
> EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
> 
> Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
> 
> Medicals: 4th Mar 17
> 
> CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
> 
> Provided the Documents on 8th Mar.
> 
> Grant: 30th May 17




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabil65

Ff123 said:


> Got my grant today..
> 
> 
> ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
> EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
> Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
> Medicals: 4th Mar 17
> CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
> Provided the Documents on 8th Mar.
> Grant: 30th May 17


Congratulations mate ! can I ask which team processed your visa ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?


----------



## Ff123

nabil65 said:


> Congratulations mate ! can I ask which team processed your visa ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?


Adelaide


----------



## Gagz

Ff123 said:


> Got my grant today..
> 
> 
> ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
> EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
> Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
> Medicals: 4th Mar 17
> CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
> Provided the Documents on 8th Mar.
> Grant: 30th May 17


Congrats mate.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddrabadia

farjaf said:


> Thanks for sharing this information, this email clearly explains the delay


Why doesnt immigration provide the data to the public so that we can stop worrying? They say that the quota has been reached but people are still getting grants according to immitracker. There were 2 yesterday and 1 today. 
Does occupation play a role in the granting of visas?


----------



## pman54

ddrabadia said:


> Why doesnt immigration provide the data to the public so that we can stop worrying? They say that the quota has been reached but people are still getting grants according to immitracker. There were 2 yesterday and 1 today.
> Does occupation play a role in the granting of visas?



I believe that cap on number of visas issues is divided across processing centres.


----------



## sultan_azam

derik2020 said:


> Hi, can someone please advice me what should I do,
> 
> My category of application for 189 visas is Developer Programmer - ANZSCO 261312
> I have total 65 points, but yesterday I noticed that they have increased the total points requered to get invitations in increased from 65 to 75, If I lodge my application now with 65 points, will there be a chance of getting an invitation, please advice me...
> 
> Thank you


the threshold may come down to 65 by August, i think if you submit eoi today then you can expect an invite after November, it is just my guess


----------



## sultan_azam

Ff123 said:


> Got my grant today..
> 
> 
> ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
> EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
> Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
> Medicals: 4th Mar 17
> CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
> Provided the Documents on 8th Mar.
> Grant: 30th May 17


congratulations mate...


----------



## mash2017

Hi,

I lodged my visa application(under 189) on 3rd of May, 2017. Submitted all documents by 26th of May (Medical report took forever to complete, that is why the delay). No CO contact so far. Is this how it normally goes. Appreciate very much if you can shed some light on this. 

when can i expect a response (status still says "received")? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## subz.finwiz

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my visa application(under 189) on 3rd of May, 2017. Submitted all documents by 26th of May (Medical report took forever to complete, that is why the delay). No CO contact so far. Is this how it normally goes. Appreciate very much if you can shed some light on this.
> 
> 
> 
> when can i expect a response (status still says "received")?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I am in the same situation, lodged on 1st May. Loaded all docs except medical (will do medical tomorrow ). No CO contact yet & application status "Received".

I believe we should let it go at it's own pace, and should not worry much about it. It will happen anyway today or tomorrow. So we should relax & chill and focus on other things while waiting for Oz entry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

subz.finwiz said:


> I am in the same situation, lodged on 1st May. Loaded all docs except medical (will do medical tomorrow ). No CO contact yet & application status "Received".
> 
> I believe we should let it go at it's own pace, and should not worry much about it. It will happen anyway today or tomorrow. So we should relax & chill and focus on other things while waiting for Oz entry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I was bit worried because (as per others reocrds)it seems most of the people get a CO contact within like 2 weeks after lodging. So i guess this is how it goes now. let's just wait and see. please keep me posted if there is any progress in your side. 
Thanks!


----------



## bhupendrababun

pman54 said:


> Here is the reply I got from case office(Brisbane) yesterday for email asking if I need to provide any additional information or documents which would help them decide my case and also reminded about service standards
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> Questions about the status of your visa application
> Confirmation that documents have been received
> Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
> 
> Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.
> Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> You can also use ImmiAccount to:
> Apply for a bridging visa
> Access the My Health Declarations service
> Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)
> Attach documents to an online or imported paper application
> Check the progress of an online or imported paper application
> Update application details online
> Update your passport or address
> Notify of incorrect information in your application


Wow i never saw or heard that a case officer has replied to a status reminder mail. its good to see such kinda mails. what a sympathetic mail by the CO . 

hope you get the grant soon.

All the best dude :thumbsup:


----------



## taylorman

bhupendrababun said:


> Wow i never saw or heard that a case officer has replied to a status reminder mail. its good to see such kinda mails. what a sympathetic mail by the CO .
> 
> hope you get the grant soon.
> 
> All the best dude :thumbsup:


I received the same mail not from the CO but from the feedback center, word for word. It's hardly customized. They get so many emails like this and just copy and paste the responses.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

I lodged visa on 9th of May, all documents were uploaded on 10th of May (included PCC, Health check...). CO hasn't contacted yet. Status is still 'Received'. From someone has already got direct grant, they said that if we submit all things, CO might not contact and the chance to get direct grant is higher. It takes around 1-2 months.

Hope it will come soon!!!


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Ff123 said:


> Got my grant today..
> 
> 
> ANZCO Code: 2613 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged: 11 Jan 17
> EOI Received: 1st Mar 17
> Visa Lodged: 1st Mar 17
> Medicals: 4th Mar 17
> CO Contacted on 7th Mar 17 for Polio Vaccination Cert and Superannuation Statement
> Provided the Documents on 8th Mar.
> Grant: 30th May 17


Congrats...


----------



## bhupendrababun

taylorman said:


> I received the same mail not from the CO but from the feedback center, word for word. It's hardly customized. They get so many emails like this and just copy and paste the responses.


ok


----------



## Smrmoh

***Good News***

Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
Thank you all for your valuable inputs.

Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:

My details are on my signature.


----------



## nabil65

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My details are on my signature.


Congratulations mate ! Was it from Brisbane team or Adelaide ?


----------



## Smrmoh

it was Adelaide


----------



## jazz25

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My details are on my signature.


Congratulations


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My details are on my signature.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## bhupendrababun

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My details are on my signature.


Congratulation 

Good luck in your future endeavours


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My details are on my signature.


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## kptPP

Experts,

I logded visa under 261313 on 21 Apr 17.

Got CO contact today asking for certified copy of passport for me and for my wife although I have provided these during document upload.

Shall I mail CO saying alreay provided or shall i attach again ?


----------



## jazz25

kptPP said:


> Experts,
> 
> I logded visa under 261313 on 21 Apr 17.
> 
> Got CO contact today asking for certified copy of passport for me and for my wife although I have provided these during document upload.
> 
> Shall I mail CO saying alreay provided or shall i attach again ?


The one that you had uploaded earlier, was it certified? If not, please get it certified, and upload.
In case it was certified, I would suggest getting it scanned again with better resolution, attach again, and click on "IP" button.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

kptPP said:


> Experts,
> 
> I logded visa under 261313 on 21 Apr 17.
> 
> Got CO contact today asking for certified copy of passport for me and for my wife although I have provided these during document upload.
> 
> Shall I mail CO saying alreay provided or shall i attach again ?


Was it a black and white certified copy or color scanned and certified please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bakbak

kptPP said:


> Experts,
> 
> I logded visa under 261313 on 21 Apr 17.
> 
> Got CO contact today asking for certified copy of passport for me and for my wife although I have provided these during document upload.
> 
> Shall I mail CO saying alreay provided or shall i attach again ?



I suggest you please provide it again. Just make sure that photocopy is clear, stamp of certifying person is clear and you scan it at a higher dpi. There might be one of these issues in the copy provided earlier.


----------



## applicant189

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My details are on my signature.


Congratulations!! Wish you all the best.


----------



## neeans

mash2017 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I was bit worried because (as per others reocrds)it seems most of the people get a CO contact within like 2 weeks after lodging. So i guess this is how it goes now. let's just wait and see. please keep me posted if there is any progress in your side.
> Thanks!


I am in the same boat! Lodged visa on 10th May along with all documents .. no update since...


----------



## cvv209

Congratulations 
I do not find ur signature. Could u plz provide ur time lines


Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details are on my signature.


----------



## controlengineer

cvv209 said:


> Congratulations
> I do not find ur signature. Could u plz provide ur time lines
> 
> 
> Smrmoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details are on my signature.
Click to expand...

Congratulations Smrmoh...


----------



## sultan_azam

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My details are on my signature.


congratulations ...


----------



## sultan_azam

kptPP said:


> Experts,
> 
> I logded visa under 261313 on 21 Apr 17.
> 
> Got CO contact today asking for certified copy of passport for me and for my wife although I have provided these during document upload.
> 
> Shall I mail CO saying alreay provided or shall i attach again ?


*certify* and attach


----------



## andreyx108b

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> My details are on my signature.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Smrmoh said:


> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> My details are on my signature.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevneo

What you guys think would be the time before i could get an invite at 70 for 189 on 261313


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sanjeevneo said:


> What you guys think would be the time before i could get an invite at 70 for 189.


you need to mention your occupation code for someone to help you out along with your points breakdown.


----------



## sanjeevneo

Zidane's Daddy said:


> you need to mention your occupation code for someone to help you out along with your points breakdown.




Ah sorry. 261313 software engineer


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

It could take some time, as the occupation ceiling for 16-17 year is over for your occupation plus the cut of as the 10th May round was 75 points. So will have to wait to see after 1st July.

Submit for 190 as well. Take whatever you get.


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Thanks everyone*

Got my direct grant yesterday lane:
Thanks everyone for your help...All the content here has been my guide 
Cheers and good luck to all :first:


----------



## Smrmoh

cvv209 said:


> Congratulations
> I do not find ur signature. Could u plz provide ur time lines
> 
> 
> Smrmoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to inform that I finally got the letter today for me and my family.
> Thank you all for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their dream letters soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details are on my signature.
Click to expand...

My timelines - 

Code - 263111
ACS submitted - 28th Dec 2016
ACS Positive - 19th Jan 2017
EOI Submitted - 24th Jan 2017 - 70 points
Invited - 1st Feb 2017
Visa Submitted -21st Feb 2017
CO Contact and document submit - 8th March 2017
Employment verification mail sent to senior Colleague - 10th April 2017
Grant - 30th May 2017


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

DreamerAnki said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday lane:
> Thanks everyone for your help...All the content here has been my guide
> Cheers and good luck to all :first:


Congrats dude!


----------



## Jawaz

DreamerAnki said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday lane:
> Thanks everyone for your help...All the content here has been my guide
> Cheers and good luck to all :first:


congratulations! when CO was allocated in your case?


----------



## Smrmoh

DreamerAnki said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help...All the content here has been my guide
> Cheers and good luck to all


Congratulations!! And good luck


----------



## IamWinner

Congrats for getting the BIG letter...


----------



## pkk0574

DreamerAnki said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday lane:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help...All the content here has been my guide
> 
> Cheers and good luck to all :first:




Congratulations!!! Could not see your signature entirely. When did you lodge your visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sanjeevneo said:


> What you guys think would be the time before i could get an invite at 70 for 189 on 261313


high probability for July


----------



## GANEWAN

Hi Folks ,

I have been waiting since 4th April 2017 after submitting all the documents (PCC+ Form 80+Medical) but No CO has been assigned .after 8 weeks only showing the received status .Many people got the CO assigned after 2 - 4 weeks as per the forum and I wonder why my application still on received after I submit all the docs .

is it advisable to call the 131881 to seek an Visa status update or is there any alternative method I can use ?

what is the medical expiry period ? 

Many Thanks .


----------



## Vemulurin

Hi all,

On 25th May CO contacted me for the second time asking to fill some info in Form 80. Currently the status shows as "Assessment in Progress". Any idea? how long does it take for grant?

Occupation code - 261313

Thanks


----------



## subz.finwiz

neeans said:


> I am in the same boat! Lodged visa on 10th May along with all documents .. no update since...




From the recent posts, looks like people who lodged visa till 21st April have received CO contact 
3-4 days ago it was 18th April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have been waiting since 4th April 2017 after submitting all the documents (PCC+ Form 80+Medical) but No CO has been assigned .after 8 weeks only showing the received status .Many people got the CO assigned after 2 - 4 weeks as per the forum and I wonder why my application still on received after I submit all the docs .
> 
> is it advisable to call the 131881 to seek an Visa status update or is there any alternative method I can use ?
> 
> what is the medical expiry period ?
> 
> Many Thanks .


-
I can understand your pain as I am in same boat waiting for CO to contact. As far as medical is concern I think they also have 12 months validity like PCC. Experts can comment on this.


----------



## jazz25

yousufkhan said:


> -
> I can understand your pain as I am in same boat waiting for CO to contact. As far as medical is concern I think they also have 12 months validity like PCC. Experts can comment on this.


Yes, medical is considered valid for a year.


----------



## Ryanmic

GANEWAN said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have been waiting since 4th April 2017 after submitting all the documents (PCC+ Form 80+Medical) but No CO has been assigned .after 8 weeks only showing the received status .Many people got the CO assigned after 2 - 4 weeks as per the forum and I wonder why my application still on received after I submit all the docs .
> 
> is it advisable to call the 131881 to seek an Visa status update or is there any alternative method I can use ?
> 
> what is the medical expiry period ?
> 
> Many Thanks .


Hey Dude, 
Same here  waiting for Co allotment 
when did you upload all the docs on the same day 04Apr ?

Please keep us updated, if you find a way on the followups.

Cheers,


----------



## tihenry

I had lodged my application on April 7th.. No CO contact yet though.. I think it varies for all cases 




subz.finwiz said:


> neeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat! Lodged visa on 10th May along with all documents .. no update since...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the recent posts, looks like people who lodged visa till 21st April have received CO contact
> 3-4 days ago it was 18th April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rafai

tihenry said:


> I had lodged my application on April 7th.. No CO contact yet though.. I think it varies for all cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subz.finwiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat! Lodged visa on 10th May along with all documents .. no update since...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the recent posts, looks like people who lodged visa till 21st April have received CO contact
> 3-4 days ago it was 18th April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Did you provide all the docs?


----------



## sirikarthy

*Granted *

Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.

code : 261313
Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
Grant : 31-May-2017

Processing team : Adelaide

Already in Sydney on 457.

Regards,
Sirikarthy


----------



## Gagz

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> code : 261313
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> Regards,
> Sirikarthy


Congratsss mate. ATB for the journey ahead.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

subz.finwiz said:


> From the recent posts, looks like people who lodged visa till 21st April have received CO contact
> 3-4 days ago it was 18th April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My application was lodged on 21st April 2017...No CO Contacts or updates yet 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> code : 261313
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> Regards,
> Sirikarthy


Congrats dude!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## clause

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> code : 261313
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> Regards,
> Sirikarthy


Congrats! 

Wow, team Adelaide is on a roll. 

I'm on Brisbane team and hoping they could be on a roll soon. :fingerscrossed::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sultan_azam

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> code : 261313
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> Regards,
> Sirikarthy


congratulations mate....


----------



## Smrmoh

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> code : 261313
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> Regards,
> Sirikarthy


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## jazz25

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> code : 261313
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> Regards,
> Sirikarthy


Congratulations


----------



## rajeshsharma05

*The golden email from DIBP*

Hello guys,

Happy to share with you all about the grant email for me, wife and 6 months old baby. The maul came around
7:25 am IST. 102 days after visa lodge and 90 days after the the last
CO contact. There was not a single morning in these 102 days when I didn check my email, the first thing in the morning 

My timelines are below:

EOI: 22/12/2016
Invite: 15/2/2017
PCC: 27/01/2017
Visa lodge: 18/02/2017 (all docs provided except wife pcc and medical s for 3 of us)
CO contact: 02/03/2017 asked about wife's pcc, medicals and proof of genuine relationship (CO: Sarah - Adelaide)
Docs uploaded and IP pressed: 10/03/2017
Grant: 31/05/2017
IED: 27/01/2018


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy to share with you all about the grant email for me, wife and 6 months old baby. The maul came around
> 7:25 am IST. 102 days after visa lodge and 90 days after the the last
> CO contact. There was not a single morning in these 102 days when I didn check my email, the first thing in the morning
> 
> My timelines are below:
> 
> EOI: 22/12/2016
> Invite: 15/2/2017
> PCC: 27/01/2017
> Visa lodge: 18/02/2017 (all docs provided except wife pcc and medical s for 3 of us)
> CO contact: 02/03/2017 asked about wife's pcc, medicals and proof of genuine relationship (CO: Sarah - Adelaide)
> Docs uploaded and IP pressed: 10/03/2017
> Grant: 31/05/2017
> IED: 27/01/2018


Congratulations Rajesh.. good luck for journey ahead


----------



## applicant189

DreamerAnki said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday lane:
> Thanks everyone for your help...All the content here has been my guide
> Cheers and good luck to all :first:


Congratulations. Wish you all the best.


----------



## rajeshsharma05

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Rajesh.. good luck for journey ahead


Thanks Sultan. Such a nice human being you are. Helping a lot of ppl even after getting your own grant.

Are you in Oz already ?


----------



## GANEWAN

Congrats mate  All the Best


----------



## Smrmoh

Congrats.. lots of good news since last few days!!


----------



## GANEWAN

Ryanmic said:


> Hey Dude,
> Same here  waiting for Co allotment
> when did you upload all the docs on the same day 04Apr ?
> 
> Please keep us updated, if you find a way on the followups.
> 
> Cheers,



Yap mate upload all the docs on 4th April ,Medical done on 19th April .

Sure mate ,lets see we have no other option than waiting :/


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Thanks Sultan. Such a nice human being you are. Helping a lot of ppl even after getting your own grant.
> 
> Are you in Oz already ?


nope, I am in home country, will move after some time... 

need to take care of few things here


----------



## Rahul_UK183

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy to share with you all about the grant email for me, wife and 6 months old baby. The maul came around
> 7:25 am IST. 102 days after visa lodge and 90 days after the the last
> CO contact. There was not a single morning in these 102 days when I didn check my email, the first thing in the morning
> 
> My timelines are below:
> 
> EOI: 22/12/2016
> Invite: 15/2/2017
> PCC: 27/01/2017
> Visa lodge: 18/02/2017 (all docs provided except wife pcc and medical s for 3 of us)
> CO contact: 02/03/2017 asked about wife's pcc, medicals and proof of genuine relationship (CO: Sarah - Adelaide)
> Docs uploaded and IP pressed: 10/03/2017
> Grant: 31/05/2017
> IED: 27/01/2018


Congrats.

What proof did you give for genuine relationship please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy to share with you all about the grant email for me, wife and 6 months old baby. The maul came around
> 7:25 am IST. 102 days after visa lodge and 90 days after the the last
> CO contact. There was not a single morning in these 102 days when I didn check my email, the first thing in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are below:
> 
> EOI: 22/12/2016
> Invite: 15/2/2017
> PCC: 27/01/2017
> Visa lodge: 18/02/2017 (all docs provided except wife pcc and medical s for 3 of us)
> CO contact: 02/03/2017 asked about wife's pcc, medicals and proof of genuine relationship (CO: Sarah - Adelaide)
> Docs uploaded and IP pressed: 10/03/2017
> Grant: 31/05/2017
> IED: 27/01/2018


Congrats! What proof of relationship did you provide?


----------



## tihenry

yeah... all that I had.. including form 80 and 1221 



Rafai said:


> Did you provide all the docs?


----------



## andreyx108b

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> 
> 
> code : 261313
> 
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> 
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> 
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> 
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> 
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sirikarthy




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanB

Congrats to all who got grants! 
Still no grants from Brisbane :yuck:


----------



## namitc

pman54 said:


> Here is the reply I got from case office(Brisbane) yesterday for email asking if I need to provide any additional information or documents which would help them decide my case and also reminded about service standards
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> Questions about the status of your visa application
> Confirmation that documents have been received
> Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
> 
> Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.
> Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> You can also use ImmiAccount to:
> Apply for a bridging visa
> Access the My Health Declarations service
> Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)
> Attach documents to an online or imported paper application
> Check the progress of an online or imported paper application
> Update application details online
> Update your passport or address
> Notify of incorrect information in your application


Guys, today I received an email from GSM Adelaide with an attached "Immi Letter". The attachment had the exact information as stated by "pman54" (quoted above). I never raised any complaint or any feedback, but still I just got this email. Is that normal? Should I be deducing anything from this? Also, my application status is still "received".
Thanks.


----------



## akash_futureca

Congrats dear



rajeshsharma05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy to share with you all about the grant email for me, wife and 6 months old baby. The maul came around
> 7:25 am IST. 102 days after visa lodge and 90 days after the the last
> CO contact. There was not a single morning in these 102 days when I didn check my email, the first thing in the morning
> 
> My timelines are below:
> 
> EOI: 22/12/2016
> Invite: 15/2/2017
> PCC: 27/01/2017
> Visa lodge: 18/02/2017 (all docs provided except wife pcc and medical s for 3 of us)
> CO contact: 02/03/2017 asked about wife's pcc, medicals and proof of genuine relationship (CO: Sarah - Adelaide)
> Docs uploaded and IP pressed: 10/03/2017
> Grant: 31/05/2017
> IED: 27/01/2018


----------



## Zaddu

Hi,

Could someone say what is the difference between 189 and 190 visa except the commitment to stay in the state for first 2 years?


----------



## Dumbledore

I submitted application on 20 April and CO contacted today for PCCs of myself and my wife even though the periods we stayed in those countries are beyond the 10-year period. 

My wife has a PTE of 45 (with 28 in speaking) and this was not accepted as "functional english" even though DIBP just requests an overall band score of 30. It's weird but perhaps she will need to sit the test again to speed up the process.


----------



## subz.finwiz

kaushik_91 said:


> My application was lodged on 21st April 2017...No CO Contacts or updates yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




If you have provided all docs, then there might be no contact for 2 months & you get direct grant after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

subz.finwiz said:


> If you have provided all docs, then there might be no contact for 2 months & you get direct grant after
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow...So far no CO contacts r emails...Have provided all the docs including pcc,medicals and even my recent payslips.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

Dumbledore said:


> I submitted application on 20 April and CO contacted today for PCCs of myself and my wife even though the periods we stayed in those countries are beyond the 10-year period.
> 
> My wife has a PTE of 45 (with 28 in speaking) and this was not accepted as "functional english" even though DIBP just requests an overall band score of 30. It's weird but perhaps she will need to sit the test again to speed up the process.


This is strange, and shouldn't ideally be happening. But unfortunately we don't have any say in this. We need to follow as the COs demand.


----------



## jmech08

amit85 said:


> Congratulations




Hello Rajesh, congratulations for the grant, may I ask you what is your occupation and code? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

namitc said:


> Guys, today I received an email from GSM Adelaide with an attached "Immi Letter". The attachment had the exact information as stated by "pman54" (quoted above). I never raised any complaint or any feedback, but still I just got this email. Is that normal? Should I be deducing anything from this? Also, my application status is still "received".
> Thanks.


At the end of financial year, they usually send these kind of emails to waiting applicants to let them know to expect delays in finalizing their applications. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Dumbledore

amit85 said:


> This is strange, and shouldn't ideally be happening. But unfortunately we don't have any say in this. We need to follow as the COs demand.


Thanks. I searched this forum and noted a few similar cases but it was quite rare. Now we need to apply for PCCs in Singapore and Belgium


----------



## jazz25

Dumbledore said:


> Thanks. I searched this forum and noted a few similar cases but it was quite rare. Now we need to apply for PCCs in Singapore and Belgium


All the best!


----------



## pkk0574

DeanB said:


> Congrats to all who got grants!
> 
> Still no grants from Brisbane :yuck:




There was a grant from Brisbane today as per another thread in the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my 189 visa on 24th march with all documents including medicals, PCC etc for me and my spouse.
Till now no word from CO. Is it a good sign or a bad sign? How long does it take for grant?


----------



## bhupendrababun

Aspiring Candidate said:


> At the end of financial year, they usually send these kind of emails to waiting applicants to let them know to expect delays in finalizing their applications. Perfectly normal.


hi,

is it every body who lodged the visa and are in waiting period will receive such kind of emails? or else it will be a random pick?

coz i havent received anything as such.


----------



## jazz25

pkk0574 said:


> There was a grant from Brisbane today as per another thread in the forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share the other thread link? I would like to subscribe to that too. Thanks.


----------



## PearlVj

So, I've been contacted today by DIBP asking to resubmit my PTE score report as the previously submitted report was not clear (not sure why that is, since the report was sent by Pearsons to DIBP).

While trying to resubmit the score report, Pearsons throws an error message saying the report cannot be sent to the same recipient twice 

And as if that's not enough to get this worry wart all worked up, they've also asked to resubmit my husband's form 80 and 1221 as they're incomplete (I still remember doing multiple checks and on both the forms before submitting them) :shocked:

Last week, I received a call from AHC (New Delhi) for verifying my employment history and detail. A call was also made to my previous employers for the same.

I'm noticing a lot of activity with regards to my application.......60 days post lodging the visa.

____________________________________________________________________________________
Skill Assessed- Nov 2016
PTE- 1/12/2016
EOI- 14/12/2016
Invitation- 1/2/2017
Visa Lodged- 21/3/2017 (PCC, form 80 & 1221 uploaded)
Medicals- 16/04/2017
CO Requirement (spouse's PTE score uploaded) - 23/04/2017
Verification Call- 22/05/2017
Request to resubmit PTE scores and form 80&1221 - 31/05/2017
Grant- :noidea:


----------



## namitc

Aspiring Candidate said:


> At the end of financial year, they usually send these kind of emails to waiting applicants to let them know to expect delays in finalizing their applications. Perfectly normal.


Thanks man. But that does mean that a CO from Adelaide has been allotted to me. right?


----------



## DeanB

amit85 said:


> Can you please share the other thread link? I would like to subscribe to that too. Thanks.


I found this one for a grant yesterday from Brisbane on page 3114

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3114.html


----------



## Matroo

sirikarthy said:


> Happy to share that i have got golden mail with grant to me and my family.
> 
> code : 261313
> Visa lodged : 11-Mar-2017
> Co contacted : 20-Mar-2017
> IP pressed : 30-Mar-2017 with pcc and medicals
> Grant : 31-May-2017
> 
> Processing team : Adelaide
> 
> Already in Sydney on 457.
> 
> Regards,
> Sirikarthy



Congratulations Srikarthy


----------



## jazz25

PearlVj said:


> So, I've been contacted today by DIBP asking to resubmit my PTE score report as the previously submitted report was not clear (not sure why that is, since the report was sent by Pearsons to DIBP).
> 
> While trying to resubmit the score report, Pearsons throws an error message saying the report cannot be sent to the same recipient twice
> 
> And as if that's not enough to get this worry wart all worked up, they've also asked to resubmit my husband's form 80 and 1221 as they're incomplete (I still remember doing multiple checks and on both the forms before submitting them) :shocked:
> 
> Last week, I received a call from AHC (New Delhi) for verifying my employment history and detail. A call was also made to my previous employers for the same.
> 
> I'm noticing a lot of activity with regards to my application.......60 days post lodging the visa.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Skill Assessed- Nov 2016
> PTE- 1/12/2016
> EOI- 14/12/2016
> Invitation- 1/2/2017
> Visa Lodged- 21/3/2017 (PCC, form 80 & 1221 uploaded)
> Medicals- 16/04/2017
> CO Requirement (spouse's PTE score uploaded) - 23/04/2017
> Verification Call- 22/05/2017
> Request to resubmit PTE scores and form 80&1221 - 31/05/2017
> Grant- :noidea:


Seeing activity is kind of good from my perspective. At least that gives us a feeling that the case is being worked on.
All the best for your grant.


----------



## pkk0574

amit85 said:


> Can you please share the other thread link? I would like to subscribe to that too. Thanks.



189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...expats/showthread.php?p=12577170&share_type=t



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

DeanB said:


> I found this one for a grant yesterday from Brisbane on page 3114
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3114.html



Thank you!


----------



## Saaho

*Congratulations*

My Hearty Cogratulations


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Above 30 in all*



Dumbledore said:


> I submitted application on 20 April and CO contacted today for PCCs of myself and my wife even though the periods we stayed in those countries are beyond the 10-year period.
> 
> My wife has a PTE of 45 (with 28 in speaking) and this was not accepted as "functional english" even though DIBP just requests an overall band score of 30. It's weird but perhaps she will need to sit the test again to speed up the process.


Hi Dumbledore,

I think PTE score for spouse must be above 30 each in all L/S/R/W & including overall.

Since speaking score is below 30 - DIBP is not accepting.

Instead, get a letter from the university your spouse studied mentioning the medium of instruction was english - which cud save ur 11500 bucks.

PM if u need a format for that...


----------



## sultan_azam

bhupendrababun said:


> hi,
> 
> is it every body who lodged the visa and are in waiting period will receive such kind of emails? or else it will be a random pick?
> 
> coz i havent received anything as such.


it is a random pick


----------



## PearlVj

amit85 said:


> Seeing activity is kind of good from my perspective. At least that gives us a feeling that the case is being worked on.
> All the best for your grant.


True that. I just hope they're able to sort the PTE score card issue as my hands are tied.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

PearlVj said:


> True that. I just hope they're able to sort the PTE score card issue as my hands are tied.


Cant you download a copy of your PTE score card.. and upload it like all other docs as the score card cant be sent 2nd time from PTE website ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

While uploading the supporting documents for 190 Visa in immi account, can we submit just the color copies of the original documents or should it also be certified as 'true copy of the original'?


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> While uploading the supporting documents for 190 Visa in immi account, can we submit just the color copies of the original documents or should it also be certified as 'true copy of the original'?


color copies of originals will do


----------



## PearlVj

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 24th march with all documents including medicals, PCC etc for me and my spouse.
> Till now no word from CO. Is it a good sign or a bad sign? How long does it take for grant?


I wish we could judge by signs Gautam, but that's not the case with DIBP 

Some candidates receive their grants without any CO contact whatsoever, and some will be contacted multiple times. Each case is different, and it is what it is

I've received verification calls and have been requested to complete my "incomplete" forms (which I'm sure I've fully filled) 60 days after lodging my visa.

I thought I wouldn't be contacted, but so much has happened.

Good luck to u though ray2:

Cheers!
________________________________________________________________________________
Skill Assessed- Nov 2016
PTE- 1/12/2016
EOI- 14/12/2016
Invitation- 1/2/2017
Visa Lodged- 21/3/2017 (PCC, form 80 & 1221 uploaded)
Medicals- 16/04/2017
CO Requirement (spouse's PTE score uploaded) - 23/04/2017
Verification Call- 22/05/2017
Request to resubmit PTE scores and form 80&1221 - 31/05/2017
Grant- :noidea:


----------



## PearlVj

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Cant you download a copy of your PTE score card.. and upload it like all other docs as the score card cant be sent 2nd time from PTE website ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've done that Rahul....fingers crossed now 

--------------------------------------------------------
Skill Assessed- Nov 2016
PTE- 1/12/2016
EOI- 14/12/2016
Invitation- 1/2/2017
Visa Lodged- 21/3/2017 (PCC, form 80 & 1221 uploaded)
Medicals- 16/04/2017
CO Requirement (spouse's PTE score uploaded) - 23/04/2017
Verification Call- 22/05/2017
Request to resubmit PTE scores and form 80&1221 - 31/05/2017
Grant- :noidea:


----------



## Gautam_K

PearlVj said:


> I wish we could judge by signs Gautam, but that's not the case with DIBP
> 
> Some candidates receive their grants without any CO contact whatsoever, and some will be contacted multiple times. Each case is different, and it is what it is
> 
> I've received verification calls and have been requested to complete my "incomplete" forms (which I'm sure I've fully filled) 60 days after lodging my visa.
> 
> I thought I wouldn't be contacted, but so much has happened.
> 
> Good luck to u though ray2:
> 
> Cheers!
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> Skill Assessed- Nov 2016
> PTE- 1/12/2016
> EOI- 14/12/2016
> Invitation- 1/2/2017
> Visa Lodged- 21/3/2017 (PCC, form 80 & 1221 uploaded)
> Medicals- 16/04/2017
> CO Requirement (spouse's PTE score uploaded) - 23/04/2017
> Verification Call- 22/05/2017
> Request to resubmit PTE scores and form 80&1221 - 31/05/2017
> Grant- :noidea:


Hahaha ..true


----------



## ravinder.529

Congrats to all who get their grants. Pl help with below query as I am planning to submit EOI.

my kid passport is not ready yet. Can I submit EOI including my kid ?

or is it mandatory to have passport at the time of submitting EOI.

Thanks


----------



## PearlVj

ravinder.529 said:


> Congrats to all who get their grants. Pl help with below query as I am planning to submit EOI.
> 
> my kid passport is not ready yet. Can I submit EOI including my kid ?
> 
> or is it mandatory to have passport at the time of submitting EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Ravinder,
As per the EOI form, no details about ur dependents will be mentioned. The only questions asked are if there are any accompanying member and if yes, how many. So i guess u can submit ur EOI, and will initiate the passport application process for ur child.

Cheers!
------------------------------------------------------------

Skill Assessed- Nov 2016
PTE- 1/12/2016
EOI- 14/12/2016
Invitation- 1/2/2017
Visa Lodged- 21/3/2017 (PCC, form 80 & 1221 uploaded)
Medicals- 16/04/2017
CO Requirement (spouse's PTE score uploaded) - 23/04/2017
Verification Call- 22/05/2017
Request to resubmit PTE scores and form 80&1221 - 31/05/2017
Grant- :noidea:


----------



## Zaddu

Even I felt the same, but I got the doubt because one of the DIBP page shows the following;

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info
under first link 'Certified documents'
it shows "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."






sultan_azam said:


> color copies of originals will do


----------



## Panda112

That's the information for the Paper based applications. For applications lodged online (where the documents are sent online), always scan the color originals.

It makes more sense doesn't it?



Zaddu said:


> Even I felt the same, but I got the doubt because one of the DIBP page shows the following;
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info
> under first link 'Certified documents'
> it shows "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."


----------



## bakbak

ravinder.529 said:


> Congrats to all who get their grants. Pl help with below query as I am planning to submit EOI.
> 
> my kid passport is not ready yet. Can I submit EOI including my kid ?
> 
> or is it mandatory to have passport at the time of submitting EOI.
> 
> Thanks


You need child's passport details at the time of lodging visa after you have received the invitation. So go ahead and submit EOI.


----------



## Zaddu

Yes, thank you Panda 🐼 and Sultan.




Panda112 said:


> That's the information for the Paper based applications. For applications lodged online (where the documents are sent online), always scan the color originals.
> 
> It makes more sense doesn't it?


----------



## Zaddu

I want to buy a forex card to pay the Visa fees. Which is better bookmyforex.com or from ICICI Bank?


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> I want to buy a forex card to pay the Visa fees. Which is better bookmyforex.com or from ICICI Bank?


bmf wont give without travel tickets 

icici will give easily if you have an account with them


----------



## desisingh

jithooos said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> Clarification required. I'm intending to apply 189 visa for myself,
> 
> Wife and kid. Since we are staying with my parents home address in our passport is different. My wife has her house address and not mine. Myself and my son has my home addrsss in passport. Will this create any concern ??



Should not be a problem but if you are planning to update that do before you start the process and also get your spouse name added. DIBP is interested about your address of last 10 years in form 80 for both you and your wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desisingh

73sam said:


> Hey everyone, is it true that there are no grants lately from Brisbane GSM ?
> Does CO look at case according to ANZSCO ?
> Mine is Electrical Engineer 233311, is there visa quota for each occupation ?
> 
> Thanks..




Yes there are no grants lately from Brisbane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

My spouse name is added in my passport. Should I mention that my wife stays in my home in form 80 ? Also my name is not added in her passport under spouse section. Since I have already started the process I can't amend. Pls advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthyagu

PearlVj said:


> True that. I just hope they're able to sort the PTE score card issue as my hands are tied.


You can download your Pte Score in your computer and then send it to the CO as an attachment right?


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Happy to share with you all about the grant email for me, wife and 6 months old baby. The maul came around
> 7:25 am IST. 102 days after visa lodge and 90 days after the the last
> CO contact. There was not a single morning in these 102 days when I didn check my email, the first thing in the morning
> 
> My timelines are below:
> 
> EOI: 22/12/2016
> Invite: 15/2/2017
> PCC: 27/01/2017
> Visa lodge: 18/02/2017 (all docs provided except wife pcc and medical s for 3 of us)
> CO contact: 02/03/2017 asked about wife's pcc, medicals and proof of genuine relationship (CO: Sarah - Adelaide)
> Docs uploaded and IP pressed: 10/03/2017
> Grant: 31/05/2017
> IED: 27/01/2018


Congratulations Rajesh


----------



## vikaschandra

Zaddu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone say what is the difference between 189 and 190 visa except the commitment to stay in the state for first 2 years?


Nothing except what you already know


----------



## jithooos

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Rajesh




Congrats on your grant. Could you please advise what docs you provided to prove your marriage on CO's demand ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

For 7000 AUD, ICICI is charging approx 13,000 INR more than book my forex 




sultan_azam said:


> bmf wont give without travel tickets
> 
> icici will give easily if you have an account with them


----------



## rajeshsharma05

Thank you so much Vikas and wish you good luck with your visa.


----------



## Alex791

Congratulations Rajesh! Very happy news for you and your family! I hope everybody else gets their visa.


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeshsharma05 said:


> Thank you so much Vikas and wish you good luck with your visa.


Thanks. I already have one 😊


----------



## Cairnz

Hi All,
Kindly answer...
Will CO cross-check the data provided for skill assessment and EOI?
What if they don't match?
Thanks...


----------



## yousufkhan

jithooos said:


> My spouse name is added in my passport. Should I mention that my wife stays in my home in form 80 ? Also my name is not added in her passport under spouse section. Since I have already started the process I can't amend. Pls advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
You need to provide 10 years address(es) in Form-80. So mention new address(your's address)in wife Form-80 when she has moved to your address from the date you have actually moved. You already have son with your wife so having your name in her spouse is not a big deal as kids are much bigger prove of relationship.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations to all who got their grants for the past week. All the best for others who waiting for their grants.


----------



## Panda112

In regards to Difference between 189 and 190, I heard from one of the members that same laws are not applicable to 189 and 190 while applying for a university.

190 holders cannot get admission in uni outside of their sponsored state (understandable).
Commonwealth scholarship (CSP) wasn't available to 190 holders (although I'm quite skeptical about that). CSP is not available to 189 either anyways.
Research Training Program (RTP) Stipend which can allow PRs to get stipend and a free research degree isn't available to 190 holders
Are they true? Since CSP isn't available now, does it apply for FEE HELP now?


vikaschandra said:


> Nothing except what you already know


----------



## sultan_azam

Nazeer Salim said:


> Hi All,
> Kindly answer...
> Will CO cross-check the data provided for skill assessment and EOI?
> What if they don't match?
> Thanks...


can you elaborate ???


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> For 7000 AUD, ICICI is charging approx 13,000 INR more than book my forex


agree, if bmf is ready to give forex card then go with them, forget icici and others


----------



## tchinyi

Guys and Gals,

I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 for 263111

I have a question now, regards to points calculation.

I have started employment 1-jan-1999 till todate. ACS assessed and deducted 8 years experience. 
As per ACS result, employment after 1-Jan-2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

From 1-Jan-2007 until now, i have approx 10 years out of 10 years experience which allows me to claim 15pts. However, I would like to remove 6 months working experience in 2012 because i am having some problem with the management and I am afraid they might do stupid things if DIBP calls for verification. Although I exclude 6 months experience, i still have 9.5 years which is still 15pts.
In terms of points, no differences.

so, shall i include this 6 months problematic experience in my EOI too ? or shall i exclude them in the EOI but list them in the Form 80 and mark as "non-relevant" ?

List in EOI must be the same with the list in Form 80 ?

Thank you !


----------



## lijobtech

*Grant Received !!!!*

Hi Friends,
Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way 

My timelines:
ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
Processing center - Adelaide.


----------



## tchinyi

lijobtech said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
> EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
> Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
> CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
> Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
> Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
> Processing center - Adelaide.


Congratulations ! any verification done ? if yes, how was it ?


----------



## sultan_azam

lijobtech said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
> EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
> Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
> CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
> Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
> Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
> Processing center - Adelaide.


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

tchinyi said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 for 263111
> 
> I have a question now, regards to points calculation.
> 
> I have started employment 1-jan-1999 till todate. ACS assessed and deducted 8 years experience.
> As per ACS result, employment after 1-Jan-2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> From 1-Jan-2007 until now, i have approx 10 years out of 10 years experience which allows me to claim 15pts. However, I would like to remove 6 months working experience in 2012 because i am having some problem with the management and I am afraid they might do stupid things if DIBP calls for verification. Although I exclude 6 months experience, i still have 9.5 years which is still 15pts.
> In terms of points, no differences.
> 
> so, shall i include this 6 months problematic experience in my EOI too ? or shall i exclude them in the EOI but list them in the Form 80 and mark as "non-relevant" ?
> 
> List in EOI must be the same with the list in Form 80 ?
> 
> Thank you !


you can mark that 6 month tenure as NOT RELEVANT

some persons miss to mention entire details(irrelevant one) in eoi, they later correct themselves by mentioning the entire history in visa application and form 80

primarily eoi is to show interest by mentioning about relevant points, it is better if we mention entire work experience here but if not mentioned then we must tell the facts in visa application and form 80


----------



## kaushik_91

lijobtech said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
> EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
> Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
> CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
> Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
> Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
> Processing center - Adelaide.


Congrats buddy...any employer verification calls or to you?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

lijobtech said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
> 
> EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
> 
> Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
> 
> Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
> 
> CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
> 
> Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
> 
> Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
> 
> Processing center - Adelaide.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Though its late, but I have to share and update the forum that gave me so much in this journey.

Got my grant on 31st May
Timeline:
Occupation: 233411
Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
(Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
ITA: April 12
Lodged: April 13
Frontloaded all documents
Direct grant: May 31st
Team Adelaide
IED: March 22, 2018

Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share and update the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Wicked timeline..many congrats

As far as I can recall Zaback is the biggest advocate of Direct Grant... I aspire to do the same. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share and update the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


congratulations


----------



## apshar

Hi guys. I know this must have been posted earlier - can someone provide format for stat dec for employment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

sultan_azam said:


> you can mark that 6 month tenure as NOT RELEVANT
> 
> some persons miss to mention entire details(irrelevant one) in eoi, they later correct themselves by mentioning the entire history in visa application and form 80
> 
> primarily eoi is to show interest by mentioning about relevant points, it is better if we mention entire work experience here but if not mentioned then we must tell the facts in visa application and form 80


meaning it's ok to exclude them entirely in the EOI since they are irrelevant and i am not claiming points from these employment ?
But i have to include ALL employment history in visa application & form 80 will do ?

This is something similar to my agent advise. She says 
"It doesn't matter whether we include it in EOI and not claim the points or we totally take it out from the EOI application. EOI is used to calculate your ability to meet the points test. Form 80 on the other hand will require you to give details of all employment and unemployment history with no gaps from the date you graduated from the tertiary education."


----------



## tchinyi

mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share and update the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


this is awesome !


----------



## ravinder.529

bakbak said:


> You need child's passport details at the time of lodging visa after you have received the invitation. So go ahead and submit EOI.


Thanks for information.

Generally how much time to get to lodge Visa application after receiving the invitation?


----------



## tchinyi

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks for information.
> 
> Generally how much time to get to lodge Visa application after receiving the invitation?


what's your points breakdown ?


----------



## jazz25

lijobtech said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
> EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
> Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
> CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
> Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
> Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
> Processing center - Adelaide.


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## jazz25

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks for information.
> 
> Generally how much time to get to lodge Visa application after receiving the invitation?


You get 60 calendar days.


----------



## lijobtech

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats buddy...any employer verification calls or to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No Employer verifications done !!!!


----------



## AmmarSuhail

mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share and update the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## AmmarSuhail

lijobtech said:


> Hi Friends,
> Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
> EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
> Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
> CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
> Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
> Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
> Processing center - Adelaide.


Congratulations and All the best.


----------



## Zaddu

Yes, they did not process my order on the same grounds you mentioned..
I think I better go with my HDFC international debit card..

Between, I have another question, when I generated my HAP ID - I chose 189 visa, but after that I only got 190 invite. So, can I use the same HAP ID which I have for 189 to be used for 190 visa?




sultan_azam said:


> agree, if bmf is ready to give forex card then go with them, forget icici and others


----------



## Panda112

Congrats my brother.

Do keep that beer cold for me till I join you.



mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share and update the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAHB

Hi guys ...I got a grant today 
Visa lodge 23/03/17
Anzsco code...234611 medical scientist 
Co contact. ..05/04/17 form 815...
Co reply ..05/04/17
Visa grant Adelaide. ..01/06/17


----------



## sharat47

JAHB said:


> Hi guys ...I got a grant today
> Visa lodge 23/03/17
> Anzsco code...234611 medical scientist
> Co contact. ..05/04/17 form 815...
> Co reply ..05/04/17
> Visa grant Adelaide. ..01/06/17


Congrats.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

JAHB said:


> Hi guys ...I got a grant today
> Visa lodge 23/03/17
> Anzsco code...234611 medical scientist
> Co contact. ..05/04/17 form 815...
> Co reply ..05/04/17
> Visa grant Adelaide. ..01/06/17


congrats and all the best


----------



## Smrmoh

sharat47 said:


> JAHB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys ...I got a grant today
> Visa lodge 23/03/17
> Anzsco code...234611 medical scientist
> Co contact. ..05/04/17 form 815...
> Co reply ..05/04/17
> Visa grant Adelaide. ..01/06/17
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## mash2017

Hi 
Could you please tell me what is meant by the processing team? How do you know which processing team you are assigned to? Is it only known at the Visa grant or is it something related to the state that you plan to first visit? 

Please be good enough to share your knowledge. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jazz25

Zaddu said:


> Yes, they did not process my order on the same grounds you mentioned..
> I think I better go with my HDFC international debit card..
> 
> Between, I have another question, when I generated my HAP ID - I chose 189 visa, but after that I only got 190 invite. So, can I use the same HAP ID which I have for 189 to be used for 190 visa?


Please keep in mind the hefty foreign transaction charge that you may incur on your Debit card. I would suggest to use a Forex Card instead. Thanks.


----------



## jazz25

mash2017 said:


> Hi
> Could you please tell me what is meant by the processing team? How do you know which processing team you are assigned to? Is it only known at the Visa grant or is it something related to the state that you plan to first visit?
> 
> Please be good enough to share your knowledge.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi. DIBP has different teams that process Visa applications. I know about 2 teams - 1 located at Adelaide and other one at Brisbane. We would not come to know about the team until we get any communication from DIBP.


----------



## tchinyi

amit85 said:


> Hi. DIBP has different teams that process Visa applications. I know about 2 teams - 1 located at Adelaide and other one at Brisbane. We would not come to know about the team until we get any communication from DIBP.


which team is more lenient ?


----------



## sultan_azam

tchinyi said:


> meaning it's ok to exclude them entirely in the EOI since they are irrelevant and i am not claiming points from these employment ?
> But i have to include ALL employment history in visa application & form 80 will do ?
> 
> This is something similar to my agent advise. She says
> "It doesn't matter whether we include it in EOI and not claim the points or we totally take it out from the EOI application. EOI is used to calculate your ability to meet the points test. Form 80 on the other hand will require you to give details of all employment and unemployment history with no gaps from the date you graduated from the tertiary education."


yeah, agree


----------



## tchinyi

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, agree


Ok, at least the agent didn't pull my leg


----------



## sultan_azam

JAHB said:


> Hi guys ...I got a grant today
> Visa lodge 23/03/17
> Anzsco code...234611 medical scientist
> Co contact. ..05/04/17 form 815...
> Co reply ..05/04/17
> Visa grant Adelaide. ..01/06/17


congratulations mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> Yes, they did not process my order on the same grounds you mentioned..
> I think I better go with my HDFC international debit card..
> 
> Between, I have another question, when I generated my HAP ID - I chose 189 visa, but after that I only got 190 invite. So, can I use the same HAP ID which I have for 189 to be used for 190 visa?


yeah, you can use the same HAP ID


----------



## jazz25

tchinyi said:


> which team is more lenient ?


Can't say for sure about that. My personal observation is that we see more action from Adelaide. Not sure if this is because they are fast, or because they only process 189/190 or if they process majority of the 189/190 applications.


----------



## ojhasuman

Zaddu said:


> Yes, they did not process my order on the same grounds you mentioned..
> I think I better go with my HDFC international debit card..
> 
> Between, I have another question, when I generated my HAP ID - I chose 189 visa, but after that I only got 190 invite. So, can I use the same HAP ID which I have for 189 to be used for 190 visa?


Hi. You can use the same HAP ID for any 189 or 190 even if you declared the other one while generating the HAP ID.


----------



## mctowel

Panda112 said:


> Congrats my brother.
> 
> Do keep that beer cold for me till I join you.


Yeah... Sure ... I will
Whats up with your WhatsApp contact?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

lijobtech said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Thanks so much for the valuable Information, I received the grant notification mail today for me and my family. The information posted on this forum is really helpful for many like me who did all the process myself. All the best for everyone who are waiting for the grant !!!! your grant is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 189 Visa
> 
> EOI Loadged - 7-Jan-2017
> 
> Invite for Visa Lodging - 01-Mar-2017
> 
> Visa Lodge - 05-Mar-2017
> 
> CO contact - 14-Mar-2017
> 
> Medicals & PCC submitted - 30-Mar-2017
> 
> Visa Grant - 01-Jun-2017
> 
> Processing center - Adelaide.




Congratulations and all the best for your future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

I understand, but when I compared the extra charges which will be levied between using a intl debit card and the ICICI forex card is almost same.

ICICI is charging 13,000 INR more than the actual market rate
on the other hand, my debit card charged me extra 600 INR for swiping 14500 INR for my nomination fees which is 4.13%. So considering this, they may charge me around 14000 INR for using 3,40,000 INR at 4.13%.

Do you see, both options are charging similar fees right..



amit85 said:


> Please keep in mind the hefty foreign transaction charge that you may incur on your Debit card. I would suggest to use a Forex Card instead. Thanks.


----------



## Zaddu

Thanks again.. 



sultan_azam said:


> yeah, you can use the same HAP ID


----------



## Zaddu

Thanks ojhasuman



ojhasuman said:


> Hi. You can use the same HAP ID for any 189 or 190 even if you declared the other one while generating the HAP ID.


----------



## mrksptz

Hi everybody,
I´m new to the froum and need help for my CDR. I´m an aerospace engineer and would need an example for my career episodes as I´m not really sure how they should look like, Found heaps of different ideas in the internet, but i reckon a succesful one would be way more helpful. Doesn´t have to be an aerospace engineering one, just an engineering one would be totally alright. Beside that would i appreciate any kind of help as well as I´m just at the beginning of the process.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jazz25

Zaddu said:


> I understand, but when I compared the extra charges which will be levied between using a intl debit card and the ICICI forex card is almost same.
> 
> ICICI is charging 13,000 INR more than the actual market rate
> on the other hand, my debit card charged me extra 600 INR for swiping 14500 INR for my nomination fees which is 4.13%. So considering this, they may charge me around 14000 INR for using 3,40,000 INR at 4.13%.
> 
> Do you see, both options are charging similar fees right..


I see, both are almost same. If you get a Forex Card, you may use it in future when you travel to Australia 
All the best!


----------



## Musab

Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:

Civil Engineer 233211
EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
ITA received: 28-02-2017 
visa lodged: 05-03-2017
CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
Grant:01-06-2017


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Musab said:


> Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> Grant:01-06-2017


Congratulations and May Allah succeed you in your future endeavours.


----------



## bhupendrababun

Musab said:


> Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> Grant:01-06-2017


Congratulations mate..
And Good luck to you and your family..


----------



## satban

*Congratulations*



Musab said:


> Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:
> 
> .....


Congrats Musab - May I know what was your GSM?


----------



## sultan_azam

Musab said:


> Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> Grant:01-06-2017


congratulations fellow civil engineer...


----------



## johnsrohan

*Received Grant for 263111*

Hi All,

Today,I have received my Visa Grant along with my family and i really relieved after waiting for almost 80 days submitting the visa application.

I Thank everyone who provided valuable inputs for my queries on this thread. I wish everyone their golden grant who have been patiently waiting just like me.

My visa timelines are below.

ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
PTE Academic	: November 2016
EOI (189)	: 02-Dec-2016
Dubai PCC	: 17 feb 2017
ITALY PCC	: 09-Feb-2017
India PCC	: 25-Feb-2017
Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
189 Visa Lodge	: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically

Grant	: 01-June- 2017:first:
First Entry Before: 20-02-2018


----------



## sultan_azam

johnsrohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today,I have received my Visa Grant along with my family and i really relieved after waiting for almost 80 days submitting the visa application.
> 
> I Thank everyone who provided valuable inputs for my queries on this thread. I wish everyone their golden grant who have been patiently waiting just like me.
> 
> My visa timelines are below.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
> PTE Academic	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 02-Dec-2016
> Dubai PCC	: 17 feb 2017
> ITALY PCC	: 09-Feb-2017
> India PCC	: 25-Feb-2017
> Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically
> 
> Grant	: 01-June- 2017:first:
> First Entry Before: 20-02-2018


congratulations mate....


----------



## andreyx108b

bhupendrababun said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> is it every body who lodged the visa and are in waiting period will receive such kind of emails? or else it will be a random pick?
> 
> 
> 
> coz i havent received anything as such.




Some applicants get communication while other will not, especially if it is a direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musab

satban said:


> Congrats Musab - May I know what was your GSM?


It was GSM Adelaide


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

johnsrohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today,I have received my Visa Grant along with my family and i really relieved after waiting for almost 80 days submitting the visa application.
> 
> I Thank everyone who provided valuable inputs for my queries on this thread. I wish everyone their golden grant who have been patiently waiting just like me.
> 
> My visa timelines are below.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
> PTE Academic	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 02-Dec-2016
> Dubai PCC	: 17 feb 2017
> ITALY PCC	: 09-Feb-2017
> India PCC	: 25-Feb-2017
> Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically
> 
> Grant	: 01-June- 2017:first:
> First Entry Before: 20-02-2018


Wow Congratulations!!
Wish you good luck for the future.

Can you please let me know which GSM processed your application?


----------



## kaushik_91

JAHB said:


> Hi guys ...I got a grant today
> Visa lodge 23/03/17
> Anzsco code...234611 medical scientist
> Co contact. ..05/04/17 form 815...
> Co reply ..05/04/17
> Visa grant Adelaide. ..01/06/17


Congrats dude...any employment verifications?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail

johnsrohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today,I have received my Visa Grant along with my family and i really relieved after waiting for almost 80 days submitting the visa application.
> 
> I Thank everyone who provided valuable inputs for my queries on this thread. I wish everyone their golden grant who have been patiently waiting just like me.
> 
> My visa timelines are below.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
> PTE Academic	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 02-Dec-2016
> Dubai PCC	: 17 feb 2017
> ITALY PCC	: 09-Feb-2017
> India PCC	: 25-Feb-2017
> Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically
> 
> Grant	: 01-June- 2017:first:
> First Entry Before: 20-02-2018



congratulations and all the best.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Musab said:


> Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> Grant:01-06-2017


Congratulations Brother. May ALLAH bless you with success ahead.


----------



## M.Abdellah

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Wow Congratulations!!
> Wish you good luck for the future.
> 
> Can you please let me know which GSM processed your application?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sure he will say Adelaide
> I really lost hope to find any grant from Brisbane, it is clear we have to wait more and more out:out:


----------



## DeanB

M.Abdellah said:


> mohsinkhan2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Congratulations!!
> Wish you good luck for the future.
> 
> Can you please let me know which GSM processed your application?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sure he will say Adelaide
> I really lost hope to find any grant from Brisbane, it is clear we have to wait more and more out:out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they'd at least give a reason for the slow processing.
> It's worse not knowing why things are not moving!
Click to expand...


----------



## rkmehta06

Any recent visa grants on 221111. Haven't seen any so far on this forum.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthick123

Hi ,
Today I got grant for myself and my family.

Thanks everyone for the guidance.

Code : Software engineer
Invitation : 01-March-2017
Invitation submitted: 05 March 2017
CO contact : 17 March 2017
Information provided: 19 March 2017
Grant : 01 June 2017
Processing office : Adelaide

Thanks again and all the best.


----------



## bakbak

rkmehta06 said:


> Any recent visa grants on 221111. Haven't seen any so far on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a look here myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189

It should give a clearer picture.


----------



## bakbak

Karthick123 said:


> Hi ,
> Today I got grant for myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the guidance.
> 
> Code : Software engineer
> Invitation : 01-March-2017
> Invitation submitted: 05 March 2017
> CO contact : 17 March 2017
> Information provided: 19 March 2017
> Grant : 01 June 2017
> Processing office : Adelaide
> 
> Thanks again and all the best.


Congrats.....


----------



## satban

M.Abdellah said:


> Sure he will say Adelaide
> I really lost hope to find any grant from Brisbane, it is clear we have to wait more and more out:out:


I have also received some traction from GSM Adelaide providing me my child's HAP ID. I had put my application on hold earlier for my child's birth.

Guessing GSM Adelaide has some left over VISA quota if that is even a possibility.


----------



## bigm0n

satban said:


> I have also received some traction from GSM Adelaide providing me my child's HAP ID. I had put my application on hold earlier for my child's birth.
> 
> Guessing GSM Adelaide has some left over VISA quota if that is even a possibility.


How did really put ur application on hold? Did you request CO or something? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi

Musab said:


> Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> Grant:01-06-2017



Congrates


----------



## hsrajpal

satban said:


> I have also received some traction from GSM Adelaide providing me my child's HAP ID. I had put my application on hold earlier for my child's birth.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing GSM Adelaide has some left over VISA quota if that is even a possibility.




How much time they took after child's birth... and what documents u provided..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

tchinyi said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for subclass 189 for 263111
> 
> I have a question now, regards to points calculation.
> 
> I have started employment 1-jan-1999 till todate. ACS assessed and deducted 8 years experience.
> As per ACS result, employment after 1-Jan-2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> From 1-Jan-2007 until now, i have approx 10 years out of 10 years experience which allows me to claim 15pts. However, I would like to remove 6 months working experience in 2012 because i am having some problem with the management and I am afraid they might do stupid things if DIBP calls for verification. Although I exclude 6 months experience, i still have 9.5 years which is still 15pts.
> In terms of points, no differences.
> 
> so, shall i include this 6 months problematic experience in my EOI too ? or shall i exclude them in the EOI but list them in the Form 80 and mark as "non-relevant" ?
> 
> List in EOI must be the same with the list in Form 80 ?
> 
> Thank you !




My feedback: I would have excluded 6 months of employment if I were at your place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

No grant for telecommunication engineer!!! I wonder!!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rmg123

Lodged on 10-Dec-2016 189 Analyst Programmer
PTE - 90, All docs front-loaded incl. Health, PCC, ref letters on letterhead.
Status- Received. :'(
Slowly.. Losing hope.. What I thought was a perfect application is now closing 6 months with no status change since Day 0.
Came back to this forum after 3 months for some positive vibes.


----------



## sultan_azam

Karthick123 said:


> Hi ,
> Today I got grant for myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the guidance.
> 
> Code : Software engineer
> Invitation : 01-March-2017
> Invitation submitted: 05 March 2017
> CO contact : 17 March 2017
> Information provided: 19 March 2017
> Grant : 01 June 2017
> Processing office : Adelaide
> 
> Thanks again and all the best.


congratulations Karthick


----------



## sultan_azam

rmg123 said:


> Lodged on 10-Dec-2016 189 Analyst Programmer
> PTE - 90, All docs front-loaded incl. Health, PCC, ref letters on letterhead.
> Status- Received. :'(
> Slowly.. Losing hope.. What I thought was a perfect application is now closing 6 months with no status change since Day 0.
> Came back to this forum after 3 months for some positive vibes.


good luck mate, it should be finalised soon


----------



## PearlVj

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks for information.
> 
> Generally how much time to get to lodge Visa application after receiving the invitation?


60 days


----------



## sun29

Hi Folks,

I submitted EOI on 29th May under 261313 category. Presently I am at 60 points and will be at 65 points in next month because of 10 years of experience. How soon you think I can get invitation?


----------



## PearlVj

johnsrohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today,I have received my Visa Grant along with my family and i really relieved after waiting for almost 80 days submitting the visa application.
> 
> I Thank everyone who provided valuable inputs for my queries on this thread. I wish everyone their golden grant who have been patiently waiting just like me.
> 
> My visa timelines are below.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> Positive ACS	: Aug 2016
> PTE Academic	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 02-Dec-2016
> Dubai PCC	: 17 feb 2017
> ITALY PCC	: 09-Feb-2017
> India PCC	: 25-Feb-2017
> Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically
> 
> Grant	: 01-June- 2017:first:
> First Entry Before: 20-02-2018


Congrats John!
DO u mind giving more details on the CO asking to send ur PTE score electronically? I've been asked to re-send mine to, but Pearson won't send the result to the same recipient twice. All I could do was send the report card that i was able to download.


----------



## sun29

Hi Folks,

Where and how to apply for PCC for India ?


----------



## PearlVj

rmg123 said:


> Lodged on 10-Dec-2016 189 Analyst Programmer
> PTE - 90, All docs front-loaded incl. Health, PCC, ref letters on letterhead.
> Status- Received. :'(
> Slowly.. Losing hope.. What I thought was a perfect application is now closing 6 months with no status change since Day 0.
> Came back to this forum after 3 months for some positive vibes.



Patience is truly a virtue 
Most of us would want things done 'as of yesterday'  but where's the fun in that? You've been waiting for just 6 months, I've come across members who've waited for more than a year. 

Keep urself busy with ur daily routine and make some more money to splurge when u move to Australia 

Hang in there...it's on its way.

Cheers!


----------



## M.Abdellah

satban said:


> I have also received some traction from GSM Adelaide providing me my child's HAP ID. I had put my application on hold earlier for my child's birth.
> 
> Guessing GSM Adelaide has some left over VISA quota if that is even a possibility.


Hello my friend

Did you receive the HAP ID?
Did you sent the mail as I told you before?


----------



## altaf2203

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Where and how to apply for PCC for India ?


Hi,
You can apply for PCC online at the passport website.

Sent from my ZTE BLADE V0730 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

PearlVj said:


> Patience is truly a virtue
> 
> Most of us would want things done 'as of yesterday'  but where's the fun in that? You've been waiting for just 6 months, I've come across members who've waited for more than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep urself busy with ur daily routine and make some more money to splurge when u move to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there...it's on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Fully agree .. let it come in it's own pace , we are not dying for it to move asap. We have better lives outside Australia immigration programme. Do whatever you are supposed to do, and then once all formalities are completed from your side, focus on other things/ moves/ careers while waiting for Oz PR. It will anyway come ( no gainsay about this fact )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck123

We received our grants today from Adelaide. Thank you from a former lurker for all very helpful information on this board:

ANZSCO 271311 Solicitor
EOI Submitted 28 Dec 2016
Invitation 4 Jan 2017
Application Submitted 18 Feb 2017 (all documents except medical and PCC)
CO Contact 28 Feb 2017
Medical Submitted 24 Apr 2017
Canada PCC Submitted 27 Apr 2017
Grant 1 Jun 2017
IED 19 Apr 2018


----------



## rvd

Musab said:


> Alhumdulilah, today I got the grants for me and my family, my timeline is as per the following:
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> EA Submitted: 19-01-2017
> EA +outcome: 27-02-2017
> EOI Submitted for 189 (60 Points): 27-02-2017
> ITA received: 28-02-2017
> visa lodged: 05-03-2017
> CO contacted for form80, spouse ielts, PCC and medical: 15-03-2017
> Responded to CO: 09-04-2017
> Grant:01-06-2017




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Karthick123 said:


> Hi ,
> Today I got grant for myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the guidance.
> 
> Code : Software engineer
> Invitation : 01-March-2017
> Invitation submitted: 05 March 2017
> CO contact : 17 March 2017
> Information provided: 19 March 2017
> Grant : 01 June 2017
> Processing office : Adelaide
> 
> Thanks again and all the best.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

johnsrohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today,I have received my Visa Grant along with my family and i really relieved after waiting for almost 80 days submitting the visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> I Thank everyone who provided valuable inputs for my queries on this thread. I wish everyone their golden grant who have been patiently waiting just like me.
> 
> 
> 
> My visa timelines are below.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> Total Points: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> 
> Positive ACS: Aug 2016
> 
> PTE Academic: November 2016
> 
> EOI (189): 02-Dec-2016
> 
> Dubai PCC: 17 feb 2017
> 
> ITALY PCC: 09-Feb-2017
> 
> India PCC: 25-Feb-2017
> 
> Medicals : 03-Mar-2017
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 07-Mar-2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> 
> Co Contact : 17-Mar-17 Asking to send PTE score electronically
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: 01-June- 2017:first:
> 
> First Entry Before: 20-02-2018




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

It seems like 190 hold priority over 189. Does assessment commence email mean that a CO is assigned? and if direct grant, then no CO contact would occur? I have not received any updates yet.


----------



## Ryanmic

Karthick123 said:


> Hi ,
> Today I got grant for myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the guidance.
> 
> Code : Software engineer
> Invitation : 01-March-2017
> Invitation submitted: 05 March 2017
> CO contact : 17 March 2017
> Information provided: 19 March 2017
> Grant : 01 June 2017
> Processing office : Adelaide
> 
> Thanks again and all the best.


Congratz !!

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

Hello experts, 

I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017. 

Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tchinyi

takemeout said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017.
> 
> Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases??
> 
> Thanks in advance


This already happened for job 263111.
the quota for 263111 already exhausted hence no grant until 31-June-2017.
We have to wait until 01-Jul-2017


----------



## takemeout

Sad

The email didnt mention clearly that i will be delayed or they reached the ceiling. I just feel its a polite wsy to keep ends open. 

My patience is already exhausted waiting for a grant with a view on eatimate processing time. Its now a much higher level of patience with all this ambiguity. 



tchinyi said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts,
> 
> I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017.
> 
> Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> This already happened for job 263111.
> the quota for 263111 already exhausted hence no grant until 31-June-2017.
> We have to wait until 01-Jul-2017
Click to expand...


----------



## Terry06

Karthick123 said:


> Hi ,
> Today I got grant for myself and my family.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the guidance.
> 
> Code : Software engineer
> Invitation : 01-March-2017
> Invitation submitted: 05 March 2017
> CO contact : 17 March 2017
> Information provided: 19 March 2017
> Grant : 01 June 2017
> Processing office : Adelaide
> 
> Thanks again and all the best.


Congates Brother. Way to go......What was ur CO's name? IF u don't mind me asking.


----------



## asad_18pk

takemeout said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017.
> 
> Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases??
> 
> Thanks in advance




Did you try to follow up on your application? I am waiting from 6 months now and tried to follow up but not getting any response.

Dis tou email or call? May be they responds on tour follow ups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

takemeout said:


> Sad
> 
> The email didnt mention clearly that i will be delayed or they reached the ceiling. I just feel its a polite wsy to keep ends open.
> 
> My patience is already exhausted waiting for a grant with a view on eatimate processing time. Its now a much higher level of patience with all this ambiguity.


if you don't mind, what's your points ?


----------



## takemeout

75 points
I didnt make any followups. I just recieved an email right now




tchinyi said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad
> 
> The email didnt mention clearly that i will be delayed or they reached the ceiling. I just feel its a polite wsy to keep ends open.
> 
> My patience is already exhausted waiting for a grant with a view on eatimate processing time. Its now a much higher level of patience with all this ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't mind, what's your points ?
Click to expand...


----------



## rvd

takemeout said:


> 75 points
> I didnt make any followups. I just recieved an email right now


I see this email as a positive note from my perception. CO might have completed all necessary checks and processes only grant has to be issued that got delayed due to ceiling is already reached.

Hope for the best.


----------



## suhasaraos

rmg123 said:


> Lodged on 10-Dec-2016 189 Analyst Programmer
> PTE - 90, All docs front-loaded incl. Health, PCC, ref letters on letterhead.
> Status- Received. :'(
> Slowly.. Losing hope.. What I thought was a perfect application is now closing 6 months with no status change since Day 0.
> Came back to this forum after 3 months for some positive vibes.


Your anxiety is totally understandable, anybody in your shoes would have felt the same way, and trust me there are many in your shoes! But there is no reason to lose hope, DIBP is obliged to give you a response, worst case in another 6 months, best case - it can happen today or tomorrow  You have patiently waited for 6 months now, so you have crossed the midway mark for sure! So keep those hopes alive and wish you all the very best to hear the good news soon.

Cheers


----------



## suhasaraos

canuck123 said:


> We received our grants today from Adelaide. Thank you from a former lurker for all very helpful information on this board:
> 
> ANZSCO 271311 Solicitor
> EOI Submitted 28 Dec 2016
> Invitation 4 Jan 2017
> Application Submitted 18 Feb 2017 (all documents except medical and PCC)
> CO Contact 28 Feb 2017
> Medical Submitted 24 Apr 2017
> Canada PCC Submitted 27 Apr 2017
> Grant 1 Jun 2017
> IED 19 Apr 2018


Great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## suhasaraos

tchinyi said:


> This already happened for job 263111.
> the quota for 263111 already exhausted hence no grant until 31-June-2017.
> We have to wait until 01-Jul-2017


Does this mean that CO will not even be assigned to look at 263111 applications till the end of June? Or that they will assess but just not provide a grant?


----------



## pman54

takemeout said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017.
> 
> Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases??
> 
> Thanks in advance




Hi,

Is it something like this ?



Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.

I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.

GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
• Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
• Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
• Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream

The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.




Also, do you which processing center your case is allocated to ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?


----------



## laxswa

pman54 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you which processing center your case is allocated to ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?


Is this an automated reply brother or it is case specific ???what do u think??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 29th May under 261313 category. Presently I am at 60 points and will be at 65 points in next month because of 10 years of experience. How soon you think I can get invitation?


with 65 points it could take 4-5 months provided the invites arent exhausted for 2613xx...

also, ACS may deduct few years of experience which will leave you with 8 or less year of relevant experience depending on the subjects you studied at qualifying stage


----------



## sultan_azam

canuck123 said:


> We received our grants today from Adelaide. Thank you from a former lurker for all very helpful information on this board:
> 
> ANZSCO 271311 Solicitor
> EOI Submitted 28 Dec 2016
> Invitation 4 Jan 2017
> Application Submitted 18 Feb 2017 (all documents except medical and PCC)
> CO Contact 28 Feb 2017
> Medical Submitted 24 Apr 2017
> Canada PCC Submitted 27 Apr 2017
> Grant 1 Jun 2017
> IED 19 Apr 2018


congratulations.....


----------



## sultan_azam

takemeout said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017.
> 
> Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases??
> 
> Thanks in advance


i have seen such emails in past years...but it seems a positive thing for your case.. good luck mate


----------



## namitc

pman54 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you which processing center your case is allocated to ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?


Hey pman!

I also got the same email 2 days back. The processing center for me is Adelaide. Do you know what your CO name is? Mine is Vanessa. 

Has anyone else had Vanessa as their CO?


----------



## namitc

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Where and how to apply for PCC for India ?


Go to passport seva kendra website and select Police Clearance Certificate as the opted service. And then take an appointment.


----------



## pman54

laxswa said:


> Is this an automated reply brother or it is case specific ???what do u think??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


This surely wasn't an automated email.Although, I am unsure if the content in the email was a generic response or not. I would like to believe this as a positive development but somewhere in me I have a feeling not to do so.

I got this response after I provided the information and send CO and email that info was provided and reminded then about the service standards. 

I also remember someone in this form mentioning that this was a generic response. so not sure.

My CO was from Brisbane, given that Brisbane CO are in hibernation I was surprised to see some response from them.


----------



## pman54

namitc said:


> Hey pman!
> 
> I also got the same email 2 days back. The processing center for me is Adelaide. Do you know what your CO name is? Mine is Vanessa.
> 
> Has anyone else had Vanessa as their CO?



Hey,

I dont remember my CO's name but surely they were different each time contact was made.

1st time when requested information

2nd time when they sent me the above mentioned email.

and my CO is from Brisbane centre


----------



## Zaddu

How long should one stay in Australia and can come back, to meet the IED for keeping the Visa valid?


----------



## bakbak

Zaddu said:


> How long should one stay in Australia and can come back, to meet the IED for keeping the Visa valid?


There is no minimum. You can land and then take back the next available flight.


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> How long should one stay in Australia and can come back, to meet the IED for keeping the Visa valid?


you can cross the immigration desk and take the next flight back... this will be enough for satisfying the IED condition, however if you wish you can stay back for some more time..


----------



## ankitgoel10

Dragonflies09 said:


> 189 visa granted on Thursday �������� we are absolutely stunned and can't believe we get to live in Oz forever! Such a compliment to be given this opportunity. Lodged 21/02 CO 08/03 Grant 25/05 13 weeks & 2 days after lodge.
> 
> Good luck everyone who's waiting!! ☘



@dragonflies09

Congratulations.
Your Post introduced a lot of fresh air in this thread and I am inspired especially with the statement "can't believe we get to live in Oz forever".

In my opinion, we should keep all the jitters aside and just go in there with full devotion.


----------



## Zaddu

could you please guess as how many invites it will take from July to get an invite for 261313 - 70 points with a DOE 13-04-2017?




sultan_azam said:


> with 65 points it could take 4-5 months provided the invites arent exhausted for 2613xx...
> 
> also, ACS may deduct few years of experience which will leave you with 8 or less year of relevant experience depending on the subjects you studied at qualifying stage


----------



## NB

Zaddu said:


> could you please guess as how many invites it will take from July to get an invite for 261313 - 70 points with a DOE 13-04-2017?


My guess would be 1st or 2nd Round of July

Cheers


----------



## namitc

No grants or even co contacts today on immitracker today??

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Zaddu said:


> could you please guess as how many invites it will take from July to get an invite for 261313 - 70 points with a DOE 13-04-2017?


Some educated guess here

www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Zaddu said:


> could you please guess as how many invites it will take from July to get an invite for 261313 - 70 points with a DOE 13-04-2017?


last year July rounds were a dud for pro-rata occupations, i hope this doesnt happens this time

anyway, i think 70 pointer/ 13-April 2017 may get invited in July round


----------



## satban

bigm0n said:


> How did really put ur application on hold? Did you request CO or something?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes, by contacting the CO. My agent handled this.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*1 day is enough*



Zaddu said:


> How long should one stay in Australia and can come back, to meet the IED for keeping the Visa valid?


I landed in Perth for IED and I flew back the next day to Singapore for a week long holiday.


----------



## mash2017

Hi All,

I applied for visa on 3rd of May under 189 (263311). Since my occupation has already reached its ceiling (invitations to date), does that mean DIBP will halt further visa grants under that category? I thought once we receive an invitation, reaching occupation ceiling is irrelevant for the grant. If that is the case, what is meant by "once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants".
Please shed some light. Thanks in advance



takemeout said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017.
> 
> Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases??
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam

mash2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for visa on 3rd of May under 189 (263311). Since my occupation has already reached its ceiling (invitations to date), does that mean DIBP will halt further visa grants under that category? I thought once we receive an invitation, reaching occupation ceiling is irrelevant for the grant. If that is the case, what is meant by "once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants".
> Please shed some light. Thanks in advance


visa ceiling are different from invitation ceiling...


----------



## mash2017

sultan_azam said:


> visa ceiling are different from invitation ceiling...


Is there a way we can check visa ceiling? If you know of any link, please be good enough to share.


----------



## takemeout

pman54 said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts,
> 
> I recieved an email today from GSM stating that they are close to reach the grant ceiling for this year 2016/2017 and thus there can be no estimate on processing time for my grant. The email also stated that once the ceiling is reached there will be no place for more grants for this year 2016/2017.
> 
> Has anyone got a similar email? Does anyone have experience on such cases??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is it something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your emails and for the documents provided. No further information is required from you at this stage.
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> ? Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> ? Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> ? Skilled Regional (subclass 489) ? First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you which processing center your case is allocated to ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?
Click to expand...



Yes its exactly the same. 
Im allocated to Adelaide office


----------



## thesam

*Create another EOI under 190*

I created an EOI for 189 with 60 points for software engineer category last year. 
1. Since still i haven't received a invitaion is it ok for me to create another EOI for 190 (with 65 points)? Is this possible?
2. how can i create another EOI? Do i need to submit another EOI and get a new login to skill select or is it possible to use the same login which i used for 189?
Please advice.


----------



## Mendes

Hi
My ACS assessment letter expired in April 2017, the first letter was eligible to apply for the 189 visa, but as I had personal problems and I could not get the note ietls lost 5 age points and 5 more for being out of my occupation, now I have 40 points and I want to move to australia for a graduation that gives me 10 or 15 points and to do PTE, my doubt is I can do a CISCO certificate that would give me 10 more skill points and more graduation points, I earn 5 points For a year of study in australia? And when I reach the required score I must complain to ACS to update my status, once I think of my plan ..

Age = 25 points
Professional experience = 15
Diploma / advanced Diploma = 10 points
Study in Australia = 5 points
PTE = 10 points.
Cisco Certification = 10 points

Is my thinking correct? Please help me with options so that I can immigrate.
ANZSCO = 263111


----------



## jazz25

thesam said:


> I created an EOI for 189 with 60 points for software engineer category last year.
> 1. Since still i haven't received a invitaion is it ok for me to create another EOI for 190 (with 65 points)? Is this possible?
> 2. how can i create another EOI? Do i need to submit another EOI and get a new login to skill select or is it possible to use the same login which i used for 189?
> Please advice.


It is difficult for 60 pointers to get invitation at this point of time. People with 70 & above points are in queue.
You don't have to create a new EOI. Update the existing EOI if there is any change in any factor that can increase your points. Easiest way would be to improve English language score.
All the best!


----------



## jazz25

Mendes said:


> Hi
> My ACS assessment letter expired in April 2017, the first letter was eligible to apply for the 189 visa, but as I had personal problems and I could not get the note ietls lost 5 age points and 5 more for being out of my occupation, now I have 40 points and I want to move to australia for a graduation that gives me 10 or 15 points and to do PTE, my doubt is I can do a CISCO certificate that would give me 10 more skill points and more graduation points, I earn 5 points For a year of study in australia? And when I reach the required score I must complain to ACS to update my status, once I think of my plan ..
> 
> Age = 25 points
> Professional experience = 15
> Diploma / advanced Diploma = 10 points
> Study in Australia = 5 points
> PTE = 10 points.
> Cisco Certification = 10 points
> 
> Is my thinking correct? Please help me with options so that I can immigrate.
> ANZSCO = 263111


I'm not aware about points for CISCO certification. I would suggest you to improve your PTE score at at least get 20 points there. You can also apply for 190 visa, and get another 5 points for state sponsorship.
All the best!


----------



## Mendes

*189*

Thanks Amit 85, follow the information I researched on the imi website.:confuso:


A prize or qualification recognized by the evaluation authority relevant to your qualifying profession.


YES! Certifications are accepted with DIPLOMA! So if you do not have a college, it counts 10 points.

In case you have read this document and forgotten, for ACS the valid certifications are:

Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert (MCSE) - All certifications
Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer (MCSD) - All certifications

Cisco Professional:
Cisco Certified Network Professional (CCNP) - All tracks
Cisco Certified Design Professional (CCDP)
Cisco Certified Voice Professional (CCVP)
Cisco Certified Security Professional (CCSP)
Cisco Certified Internetwork Professional (CCIP)

Cisco Expert:
Cisco Certified Internetworking Expert (CCIE) - All tracks
Cisco Certified Design Expert (CCDE)

Cisco Architect:
Cisco Certified Architect
Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA) certification is not accepted by the ACS.


This is my question Amit 85, because in my understanding if I qualify in one of these certifications I can claim another 10 points, Thank you if anyone else can give me help ..


----------



## Zaddu

When you say dud, do you mean there were no invitation given for pro rata occupations in July 2016?



sultan_azam said:


> last year July rounds were a dud for pro-rata occupations, i hope this doesnt happens this time
> 
> anyway, i think 70 pointer/ 13-April 2017 may get invited in July round


----------



## ggautam13

Please guide me 
I have applied under chemical engineer occupation with 60 points and lodged visa in Dec2016 and till date no reply from dibp, no contact from CO. My status on immi account is showing "application received".
Yesterday I came to know that may be chemical engineering occupation is going to be scraped from SOL in July 2017. please guide me whether dibp will release visa after July in this case or scrap my file.
Please advise as I am in great shock to here this.


----------



## Hasiths

ggautam13 said:


> Please guide me
> I have applied under chemical engineer occupation with 60 points and lodged visa in Dec2016 and till date no reply from dibp, no contact from CO. My status on immi account is showing "application received".
> Yesterday I came to know that may be chemical engineering occupation is going to be scraped from SOL in July 2017. please guide me whether dibp will release visa after July in this case or scrap my file.
> Please advise as I am in great shock to here this.


Hi,
A Chemical Engineer recently got a grant on 30 May 2017. He has applied on 22 Feb 2017. So it is nothing to do with the occupation, I guess. May be your verification process taking time. DIBP can't just scrap a file like that after receiving payment. And even though Chemical Engineering is flagged, I highly doubt that it will be taken off from the SOL.
Brisbane office is anyway not issuing grants, since a month and a half.

So lets wait and see until July, which is the new financial year for Aussies. 
I have also applied as a Chem Eng. See my Signature for details. :bolt:

Cheers


----------



## Rafai

ggautam13 said:


> Please guide me
> I have applied under chemical engineer occupation with 60 points and lodged visa in Dec2016 and till date no reply from dibp, no contact from CO. My status on immi account is showing "application received".
> Yesterday I came to know that may be chemical engineering occupation is going to be scraped from SOL in July 2017. please guide me whether dibp will release visa after July in this case or scrap my file.
> Please advise as I am in great shock to here this.


Chemical engineering might be removed from the mltssl since it has been flagged and also been removed from the stsol on 19th April. However, your application will not be scrapped even if it does get removed, your application processing time will increase that is all.


----------



## JP Mosa

ggautam13 said:


> Please guide me
> I have applied under chemical engineer occupation with 60 points and lodged visa in Dec2016 and till date no reply from dibp, no contact from CO. My status on immi account is showing "application received".
> Yesterday I came to know that may be chemical engineering occupation is going to be scraped from SOL in July 2017. please guide me whether dibp will release visa after July in this case or scrap my file.
> Please advise as I am in great shock to here this.


Your occupation is removed from 190 but not from 189.
Besides, since you lodged application, you will not be affected with what happens after your lodgement date.


----------



## amoghban

*Details Regarding Document Attestation/Notarization*

Hi Guys,

Do we need to get the documents attested for visa submission like we have to do for ACS. ACS asked me to get the document attested when i applied in Dec 2016.
or Just the scanned copy of all documents such as education/marriage/PCC will work? 

Thanks
Ajit

261311 - Analyst Programmer
Education : 15
ACS : 16 Dec 2016
PTE : 65+ : 5 Points
Exp: India 5 Points / Austarlia 5 Points
EOI :- 12 March with 65 points total


----------



## altaf2203

amoghban said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to get the documents attested for visa submission like we have to do for ACS. ACS asked me to get the document attested when i applied in Dec 2016.
> or Just the scanned copy of all documents such as education/marriage/PCC will work?
> 
> Thanks
> Ajit
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Education : 15
> ACS : 16 Dec 2016
> PTE : 65+ : 5 Points
> Exp: India 5 Points / Austarlia 5 Points
> EOI :- 12 March with 65 points total


You should get the colour photocopies attested by the public notary and upload the scan of the same.

Sent from my ZTE BLADE V0730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

amoghban said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to get the documents attested for visa submission like we have to do for ACS. ACS asked me to get the document attested when i applied in Dec 2016.
> or Just the scanned copy of all documents such as education/marriage/PCC will work?
> 
> Thanks
> Ajit
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Education : 15
> ACS : 16 Dec 2016
> PTE : 65+ : 5 Points
> Exp: India 5 Points / Austarlia 5 Points
> EOI :- 12 March with 65 points total


For visa lodgement clear color scans are fine. Attestation isnt really required.

By the way 65+ in PTE will fetch you 10 points not 5.

I see that in your points break down 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends

I lodged my 189 visa application as Engineering Manager on May 13, 2017.
Uploaded all documents except medical. 
I am waiting for CO allocation. 
How long would it take for CO allocation?


----------



## hardi

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application as Engineering Manager on May 13, 2017.
> Uploaded all documents except medical.
> I am waiting for CO allocation.
> How long would it take for CO allocation?


Usually within max 28 days a CO is allocated. Even if your application status shows "Received" it is highly probable the CO has already been assigned.


----------



## nit17

I have applied for 189 visa. Will there be any negative impact if you are currently not working?

Please share your experience.


----------



## maraikayer

nit17 said:


> I have applied for 189 visa. Will there be any negative impact if you are currently not working?
> 
> Please share your experience.


I think in form 80 they ask about how you spend your time etc etc. 

I think it won't have any impact unless you are just temporarily not working, this again is just my opinion.

What is your points breakdown and when did you lodge your visa?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## majiouk2002

Please I have a quick question. I never received any e-mail nor is there any message in the correspondence of my immi-account.

But on checking the attached document section I saw the caption "PROVIDE CHARACTER ASSESSMENT.. COMPLETE FORM 1221". Since I didn't receive any e-mail from any CO, how do I respond to this? 
But I preloaded all docs including 80 and 1221. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application as Engineering Manager on May 13, 2017.
> Uploaded all documents except medical.
> I am waiting for CO allocation.
> How long would it take for CO allocation?




Co contact on average is 40 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuRa

Hi members, I have two queries
1. I see many people posting here that they have front loaded the docs. But while I filled the 17 pages of information there was no link to upload any docs. Am I missing some thing here ?
2. Can we pay the visa fees ($6300 ) through master/visa debit cards (like SBI debit card) ? 

Please clarify , thanks in advance......


----------



## jmech08

NuRa said:


> Hi members, I have two queries
> 1. I see many people posting here that they have front loaded the docs. But while I filled the 17 pages of information there was no link to upload any docs. Am I missing some thing here ?
> 2. Can we pay the visa fees ($6300 ) through master/visa debit cards (like SBI debit card) ?
> 
> Please clarify , thanks in advance......




Hello friend, 

1. The meaning of Front loaded documents means here is you shall upload all the documents in advance including your PCC and medicals, which otherwise CO will surely demand from you in a separate request. The link for uploading that documents will open automatically when you submit your online form and pay the visa fee. 

2. I'm quite sure about second point though but I believe if you have decent International spending limit you may use your debit card. HDFC debit card has that provision to set the maximum limit but this limit depends upon your earnings perhaps.

3. Best is ask any of your close friend or relative based in Australia to make payment to reduce chances of any hurdles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari2017

Hello Friends,

I am new here and have a query.

We applied for 189 in Dec last year and my spouse was the primary applicant, we were on 457 visa sponsored by her employer, me being the dependent.

Her contract is expiring in June and the 457 visa will also get cancelled. I am also working in another place on that 457 dependent visa.

We got a Bridging visa when we submitted our 189 application but it will not come into effect when the 457 gets cancelled.

What are our options as we are not sure how much time DBIP will take to process our application. DBIP asked for a document back in Apr and never heard after that from them.

How many days the visa stays valid for the dependent if the employer sends for the cancellation of 457 visa to DBIP.

Any help or suggestions will be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## NB

Ari2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new here and have a query.
> 
> We applied for 189 in Dec last year and my spouse was the primary applicant, we were on 457 visa sponsored by her employer, me being the dependent.
> 
> Her contract is expiring in June and the 457 visa will also get cancelled. I am also working in another place on that 457 dependent visa.
> 
> We got a Bridging visa when we submitted our 189 application but it will not come into effect when the 457 gets cancelled.
> 
> What are our options as we are not sure how much time DBIP will take to process our application. DBIP asked for a document back in Apr and never heard after that from them.
> 
> How many days the visa stays valid for the dependent if the employer sends for the cancellation of 457 visa to DBIP.
> 
> Any help or suggestions will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


You both have 60 days to get a new visa from the date your existing 457 visa is cancelled 

But if the 457 visa was issued before a particular date, you would get a time limit of 90 days,to get a new visa

Please post the date when your 457 visa was issued to enable the members to help

Cheers


----------



## Ari2017

newbienz said:


> You both have 60 days to get a new visa from the date your existing 457 visa is cancelled
> 
> But if the 457 visa was issued before a particular date, you would get a time limit of 90 days,to get a new visa
> 
> Please post the date when your 457 visa was issued to enable the members to help
> 
> Cheers


Our 457 visa extension was issued in June 2016.


----------



## NB

Ari2017 said:


> Our 457 visa extension was issued in June 2016.


The cutoff date for 60 days is 19th November 2016

So you will have 90 days to find a new visa

Minister - Upcoming change to the subclass 457 visa

Cheers


----------



## raj.choppari2

*189 Visa Lodge*

Code 322311 Metal Fabricator
Points: 65
EOI: Submitted: 22/04/17
EOI Invited:26/04/17
189 Visa Lodged: 30/04/17
Submitted: Medicals, Indian PCC, AFP Check, Form 80,1221
Application Status: Received
CO: No contact yet:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raj.choppari2

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Where and how to apply for PCC for India ?


If you ar win Australia go to your local Indian Consulate Office
there you can apply for India PCC but you have to complete your form and submit you passport as well it might take 2 weeks to clear the PCC


----------



## NB

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Where and how to apply for PCC for India ?


From your location it looks you are in india.

So you will have to apply to the nearest Passport seva Kendra 

Cheers


----------



## citricpunk

I have recently lodge my skill independent 189 visa application. I had undertaken medical examination for 485 visa 6 months ago. Is it sufficient, if I only take only blood examination for 189 visa application as my medical examination are still valid. Or should I need to take all tests in medical examination again?


----------



## yousufkhan

citricpunk said:


> I have recently lodge my skill independent 189 visa application. I had undertaken medical examination for 485 visa 6 months ago. Is it sufficient, if I only take only blood examination for 189 visa application as my medical examination are still valid. Or should I need to take all tests in medical examination again?


-
-
I am afraid you have to undergo medical for separately as it requires chest x-ray, physical examination which you haven't for 485 medical.


----------



## shavu

Hello,
I am confused with the PTE score validity in EOI. While filling the EOI - It ask for " If the client undertaken the English test within 36 months" where as my PTE scorecard is stating :

Report Issue Date: 29 September 2015
*Scores Valid Until : 28 September 2017*

So my question is -
1. I have my EOI already filled - Till when my PTE score is valid - September 2017 or September 2018 and how the EOI version is different from PTE score card version or I am missing anything here ?

Thank YOu !


----------



## yousufkhan

shavu said:


> Hello,
> I am confused with the PTE score validity in EOI. While filling the EOI - It ask for " If the client undertaken the English test within 36 months" where as my PTE scorecard is stating :
> 
> Report Issue Date: 29 September 2015
> *Scores Valid Until : 28 September 2017*
> 
> So my question is -
> 1. I have my EOI already filled - Till when my PTE score is valid - September 2017 or September 2018 and how the EOI version is different from PTE score card version or I am missing anything here ?
> 
> Thank YOu !


-
Hi,
Although IELTS and PTE has validity of 24 months but DIBP considers score for 36 months. So your score is valid till Sept 2018


----------



## NB

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi,
> Although IELTS and PTE has validity of 24 months but DIBP considers score for 36 months. So your score is valid till Sept 2018


Can you please post the link where DIBP confirms that the score is valid for 36 months ?

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> Can you please post the link where DIBP confirms that the score is valid for 36 months ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




While submitting EOI they ask whether we have undertaken any language test in 36 months ? But I don't think that confirms the validity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citricpunk

yousufkhan said:


> -
> -
> I am afraid you have to undergo medical for separately as it requires chest x-ray, physical examination which you haven't for 485 medical.


I have undergo through chest x-ray, physical examination and urine test for 485 visa except blood test which is required only for 189 visa.


----------



## sydd

I have submitted EOI for 189 under Developer Programmer(261312) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next year?


----------



## yousufkhan

newbienz said:


> Can you please post the link where DIBP confirms that the score is valid for 36 months ?
> 
> Cheers


-
Please refer the link below:

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/competent-English.aspx


----------



## jaseembhutto

Anyone recently received a grant for 263111??


----------



## yousufkhan

jaseembhutto said:


> Anyone recently received a grant for 263111??


-
Few people who have applied for visa have received the email that annual visas have reached their ceilings & they can't commit when will someone get the grant. So I have the feeling that you might get in next fiscal year.


----------



## doyen06

Hi everyone, please for those people that have got their grant and that have lodged. I will like to know if there is specification for passport photograph to be submitted. I have few hours to lodge so instant reply will be appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## yousufkhan

citricpunk said:


> I have undergo through chest x-ray, physical examination and urine test for 485 visa except blood test which is required only for 189 visa.


-
You have to go for medicals again.


----------



## jazz25

doyen06 said:


> Hi everyone, please for those people that have got their grant and that have lodged. I will like to know if there is specification for passport photograph to be submitted. I have few hours to lodge so instant reply will be appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.


I don't believe we have to submit any photographs. My agent didn't ask for anything photograph from us. Thanks.


----------



## jaseembhutto

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Few people who have applied for visa have received the email that annual visas have reached their ceilings & they can't commit when will someone get the grant. So I have the feeling that you might get in next fiscal year.


Got It, I guess they don't stop working on the cases if the number of grants reaches it's ceiling.


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Did anyone receive visa grants today? If Yes, please share the details.


----------



## jaseembhutto

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> I am also waiting in same category from 16 feb. I called them this friday n they updated nothing is pending from my end n application is pending in queue. Not sure how long they will take more


If it's ceiling issue, I wish you get your grant in early July.. DIBP is done with your employer verification?


----------



## yousufkhan

jaseembhutto said:


> Got It, I guess they don't stop working on the cases if the number of grants reaches it's ceiling.


-
I guess they don't but if ceiling has reached then no visa will be granted before July 2017 when visa quota has been reset.


----------



## NuRa

jmech08 said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> 1. The meaning of Front loaded documents means here is you shall upload all the documents in advance including your PCC and medicals, which otherwise CO will surely demand from you in a separate request. The link for uploading that documents will open automatically when you submit your online form and pay the visa fee.
> 
> 2. I'm quite sure about second point though but I believe if you have decent International spending limit you may use your debit card. HDFC debit card has that provision to set the maximum limit but this limit depends upon your earnings perhaps.
> 
> 3. Best is ask any of your close friend or relative based in Australia to make payment to reduce chances of any hurdles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks jmech08

I have an SBI debit card , I checked with them today , they told me I ve a limit of only 75000 INR. I don't ve a credit card. I need to pay 6300$ before 25 August. Any other mode of payment we can do from India ? ( I'm also exploring the option of paying through some one is oz) 
.......


----------



## sharat47

If the grant ceiling has been reached for this fiscal year but case officers have made the decisions for particular visa grants, will try issue all that in July itself?


----------



## jazz25

NuRa said:


> Thanks jmech08
> 
> I have an SBI debit card , I checked with them today , they told me I ve a limit of only 75000 INR. I don't ve a credit card. I need to pay 6300$ before 25 August. Any other mode of payment we can do from India ? ( I'm also exploring the option of paying through some one is oz)
> .......


I would recommend you visit ICICI Bank or HDFC Bank, and get a Forex Card. Load the Forex Card with $6400 ($6300 for your Visa Fee + Around $35 Surcharge).
These cards are easy to get, and activate.
Once you get the Visa, you may use the same card to carry currency to Australia also.

These banks would usually ask you for your passport, and a proof of your Visa request. You can present your ITA copy for the latter.


----------



## Panda112

doyen06 said:


> Hi everyone, please for those people that have got their grant and that have lodged. I will like to know if there is specification for passport photograph to be submitted. I have few hours to lodge so instant reply will be appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.


photograph isn't mandatory but you can upload it if you want to ensure complete application. It should be 35mm x 45 mm (width*height) photo. But if you are using digital camera/phone ensure 7:9 ratio of width and height pixel

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 73sam

Hi, 
2333	Electrical Engineers	
Occupation Ceiling Value [2016-17]-1254	
Invitations to date-921

Electrical Engineers isn't totally filled yet in occupation ceilings.
I see no visa issued lately, my case is allotted to Brisbane GSM.
Does that mean I have to wait till July ??

Thanks. 



yousufkhan said:


> -
> I guess they don't but if ceiling has reached then no visa will be granted before July 2017 when visa quota has been reset.


----------



## sikkandar

73sam said:


> Hi,
> 2333	Electrical Engineers	1254	921
> Occupation ceilings
> 
> Electrical Engineers isn't totally filled yet.
> I see no visa issued lately, my case is allotted to Brisbane GSM.
> Does that mean I have to wait till July ??
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> I guess they don't but if ceiling has reached then no visa will be granted before July 2017 when visa quota has been reset.
Click to expand...

What is your points?


----------



## NB

73sam said:


> Hi,
> 2333	Electrical Engineers	1254	921
> Occupation ceilings
> 
> Electrical Engineers isn't totally filled yet.
> I see no visa issued lately, my case is allotted to Brisbane GSM.
> Does that mean I have to wait till July ??
> 
> Thanks.


Other then individual occupations ceiling, they also have to take care that they do not exceed the total number of visas which can be issued which has been mandated by the parliament 

In case they have issued more visas in some other categories and the overall ceiling is reached, unfortunately even those occupations like yours cannot be issued visa in this year

Cheers


----------



## 73sam

newbienz said:


> Other then individual occupations ceiling, they also have to take care that they do not exceed the total number of visas which can be issued which has been mandated by the parliament
> 
> In case they have issued more visas in some other categories and the overall ceiling is reached, unfortunately even those occupations like yours cannot be issued visa in this year
> 
> Cheers


Thanks @newbienz
They sorta balancing the number. 

BTW where do you live in Melbourne ?


----------



## canuck123

newbienz said:


> Other then individual occupations ceiling, they also have to take care that they do not exceed the total number of visas which can be issued which has been mandated by the parliament
> 
> In case they have issued more visas in some other categories and the overall ceiling is reached, unfortunately even those occupations like yours cannot be issued visa in this year
> 
> Cheers


My children and I received our grant on 1 June (ANZSCO 271311 - Solicitor). So as of last week, the overall ceiling had not yet been hit although some occupations may have been. 

We had no contact from DIBP from the initial request for our medicals until we received the grant letter. So silence doesn't mean they're not working on your file. Hopefully, you'll get your grant soon once all the processing is complete.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Hi Friends,

I have frontloaded my documents last week for my 189 visa application. While some of them are notarized (those are the copies submitted to ACS) some are not. Is it mandatory that all the documents submitted to be notarized??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

vampinnamaneni said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have frontloaded my documents last week for my 189 visa application. While some of them are notarized (those are the copies submitted to ACS) some are not. Is it mandatory that all the documents submitted to be notarized??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


-
Thumb rule is that black and white documents need to be notarized whereas color documents don't require it.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

newbienz said:


> Other then individual occupations ceiling, they also have to take care that they do not exceed the total number of visas which can be issued which has been mandated by the parliament
> 
> In case they have issued more visas in some other categories and the overall ceiling is reached, unfortunately even those occupations like yours cannot be issued visa in this year
> 
> Cheers


A bit confused, So no more visas being issues to some categories?? Where can we get info on these details??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Thumb rule is that black and white documents need to be notarized whereas color documents don't require it.


Ohh ok I have uploaded colour copies

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Thumb rule is that black and white documents need to be notarized whereas color documents don't require it.


One more question on the same topic. On of my friends who applied got a checklist request from CO asking for documents in which it was mentioned that certified copies of Passport and Marriage certificate are needed. It was not mentioned so for the other docs. So is it mandatory to get those 2 notarized??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

vampinnamaneni said:


> One more question on the same topic. On of my friends who applied got a checklist request from CO asking for documents in which it was mentioned that certified copies of Passport and Marriage certificate are needed. It was not mentioned so for the other docs. So is it mandatory to get those 2 notarized??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


-
I have notarized following documents:
1) Bachelors degree & transcript
2) Employment reference letter
3) Passport 

As I am single so marriage certificate doesn't apply for me. Moreover, if you have vendor certification(s) which are accepted by DIBP then they should also be notarized. My friend did notarized his Cisco CCNP certification.


----------



## NB

vampinnamaneni said:


> One more question on the same topic. On of my friends who applied got a checklist request from CO asking for documents in which it was mentioned that certified copies of Passport and Marriage certificate are needed. It was not mentioned so for the other docs. So is it mandatory to get those 2 notarized??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The Scans of these 2 documents which your friend had uploaded maybe were not clear or the CO had doubts about their authenticity.

So he has asked for Certified copies to be sure

Its not a general rule as far as I am aware

Cheers


----------



## Moumita

Hello,

I have received an invitation for 189 on 1st march, 2017. And submitted my application on 14th March. After that, all the required documentation was completed and finally all docs submitted on 1st April. Since then I am waiting for the Grant. On 22nd May, I got a mail headlined - Immi Assessment Commence. What does this mean please? Till date no other comms has been sent. 
CO details below:
Cynthia
Position Number: 60017831
GSM- Adeleide

Any idea please when I can expect the grant to come?

Thanks,
Moumita


----------



## jazz25

Moumita said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received an invitation for 189 on 1st march, 2017. And submitted my application on 14th March. After that, all the required documentation was completed and finally all docs submitted on 1st April. Since then I am waiting for the Grant. On 22nd May, I got a mail headlined - Immi Assessment Commence. What does this mean please? Till date no other comms has been sent.
> CO details below:
> Cynthia
> Position Number: 60017831
> GSM- Adeleide
> 
> Any idea please when I can expect the grant to come?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moumita


Hi Moumita. I believe it means that CO has started assessing your application. If they need anything, they'll reach our to you. Keep checking your and the Immi-Account. Good luck!


----------



## angela922

Got my grant today visa 489


----------



## jazz25

angela922 said:


> Got my grant today visa 489


Congratulations!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Moumita said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received an invitation for 189 on 1st march, 2017. And submitted my application on 14th March. After that, all the required documentation was completed and finally all docs submitted on 1st April. Since then I am waiting for the Grant. On 22nd May, I got a mail headlined - Immi Assessment Commence. What does this mean please? Till date no other comms has been sent.
> CO details below:
> Cynthia
> Position Number: 60017831
> GSM- Adeleide
> 
> Any idea please when I can expect the grant to come?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moumita


Sharing COs name is a bad practice. 

On average grant takes 85 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

angela922 said:


> Got my grant today visa 489


Congrats!!!


----------



## ankit.gour

got the direct grant today morning for me, my wife and daughter.
Have been a silent reader of this forum, want to thanks all the seniors in this thread especially sultan


----------



## andreyx108b

ankit.gour said:


> got the direct grant today morning for me, my wife and daughter.
> Have been a silent reader of this forum, want to thanks all the seniors in this thread especially sultan




Congrats!!!


----------



## khan4344

ankit.gour said:


> got the direct grant today morning for me, my wife and daughter.
> Have been a silent reader of this forum, want to thanks all the seniors in this thread especially sultan


Congratulations..

Please share your timeline and Occupation


----------



## ankit.gour

timelines below:
EOI - 65 points 17th feb
Invite - 15th mar
Visa lodge - 9th April
front loaded all the documents (including medicals, PCC, form 80,1221) : 15th April
grant - 6th june (direct)
status was in received all the time


----------



## Gagz

angela922 said:


> Got my grant today visa 489


Though i am 189 but plz share your timeline. Need to analyze it on behalf of my friend.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit.gour

ankit.gour said:


> timelines below:
> EOI - 65 points 17th feb
> Invite - 15th mar
> Visa lodge - 9th April
> front loaded all the documents (including medicals, PCC, form 80,1221) : 15th April
> grant - 6th june (direct)
> status was in received all the time


occupation - software engineer (261313)


----------



## Gagz

ankit.gour said:


> occupation - software engineer (261313)


processing team? Adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## ankit.gour

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!


thanks andreyx, have seen very useful inputs from you as well.


----------



## ankit.gour

Gagz said:


> processing team? Adelaide or brisbane?


I am one of the lucky ones,  it was brisbane


----------



## Gagz

ankit.gour said:


> I am one of the lucky ones,  it was brisbane


I also have brisbane and almost same lodgement date as of yours but yours was direct in mine a CO contact was there.


----------



## DeanB

ankit.gour said:


> I am one of the lucky ones,  it was brisbane


Congratulations on the grant! :cheer2:

Please update your CO Team on myimmitracker, not many Brisbane grants there.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Moumita said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received an invitation for 189 on 1st march, 2017. And submitted my application on 14th March. After that, all the required documentation was completed and finally all docs submitted on 1st April. Since then I am waiting for the Grant. On 22nd May, I got a mail headlined - Immi Assessment Commence. What does this mean please? Till date no other comms has been sent.
> CO details below:
> Cynthia
> Position Number: 60017831
> GSM- Adeleide
> 
> Any idea please when I can expect the grant to come?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moumita


From what I read at this forum, Immi commencement mail is followed by visa grant within 4 weeks. Hope same is case with you. Best of luck.


----------



## Moumita

Hi Andre,

Will keep in mind from next time!

as of the average days, is it from the lodgement date or CO assigned date?

Thanks..


----------



## Moumita

Thanks a lot for your input Shuaib!!


----------



## ankit.gour

DeanB said:


> Congratulations on the grant! :cheer2:
> 
> Please update your CO Team on myimmitracker, not many Brisbane grants there.


thanks mate !!
Sure , will update the immitracker


----------



## PearlVj

ankit.gour said:


> I am one of the lucky ones,  it was brisbane


Looks like Brisbane is issuing grants  

I've lodged under 261313 category on March 24th. Brisbane's handling my case too, but I've been contacted many times for verification, resubmission etc. 

Like u said, u just got lucky  Congratulations!


----------



## PearlVj

Question:
My visa application is being handled by an agent. 

Can I still use myimmitracker ?

Every time i try to create an account or log in using google id, I get a 404 error.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shuaib Azhar said:


> From what I read at this forum, Immi commencement mail is followed by visa grant within 4 weeks. Hope same is case with you. Best of luck.




Not related. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Moumita said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep in mind from next time!
> 
> 
> 
> as of the average days, is it from the lodgement date or CO assigned date?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..




From lodgment, if you are contacted by CO then expect on average wait of extra 4-12 weeks after CO contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

andreyx108b said:


> Not related.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrey, do we get this Immi Commencement email after CO contact? My Immi account shows just two emails, one is the Acknowledgement of application received and the second one was IMMI Request for more information. and yet my status says Assessment in Progress. How is it that possible?


----------



## khan4344

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Andrey, do we get this Immi Commencement email after CO contact? My Immi account shows just two emails, one is the Acknowledgement of application received and the second one was IMMI Request for more information. and yet my status says Assessment in Progress. How is it that possible?


mine is the same.


----------



## andreyx108b

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Andrey, do we get this Immi Commencement email after CO contact? My Immi account shows just two emails, one is the Acknowledgement of application received and the second one was IMMI Request for more information. and yet my status says Assessment in Progress. How is it that possible?



Immi commence email usually comes at the beginning, but, then there are hundreds who never received this email ever and gor grants )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

andreyx108b said:


> Immi commence email usually comes at the beginning, but, then there are hundreds who never received this email ever and gor grants )))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So we can expect a direct grant providing all the documents have been uploaded.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

andreyx108b said:


> Not related.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted bro...


----------



## Ktreddy

I got a visa today.

My time lines:
Visa lodged-15th April
Co assigned- 10th may
Co contact for 815form-1st june
Responded to CO- 2ND June
Grant- 6th June


----------



## AritraC

Hi,

I've lodged my application for 189 visa on 1st March, 2017. After submission of all documents on 21st March, i was waiting till I got a mail from CO asking for UK PCC on 11th May.
I have responded with the required doc on 1st June and now my application has gone back to Assessment in Progress status. Does this mean CO is accessing the application?
Can anyone help me with the timelines of the grant please? After this additional doc submission, how many days does it take on an average to get the Grant?
My ANZSCO is 261313 and GSM is Adelaide.

Thanks..


----------



## bhupendrababun

andreyx108b said:


> From lodgment, if you are contacted by CO then expect on average wait of extra 4-12 weeks after CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if he has done with the employment verification also. 
As you can see in my case, the same 4-12 weeks is applicable?


----------



## andreyx108b

khan4344 said:


> So we can expect a direct grant providing all the documents have been uploaded.




Yes. By providing all required docs, you are lodging a complete application which gives you a chance to get a direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chavanashish83

Hi Team,

CO has contacted me for re-scan of PCC and Reference Letters, Today I have got the reference letter from my current company, previously I submitted the notarized copy of reference letter. 
Can I submit the new reference letter which I've got currently? Or CO will get confused with previously scanned reference letter and new reference letter? 

Since CO asked me to re-scan the document, is it ok to re-scan new document rather re-scanning previously submitted document?

Thank you in advance experts.


----------



## Ktreddy

Thank you



chavanashish83 said:


> Congratulations mate!!!


----------



## chavanashish83

One more thing guys, I have attached 60 documents and CO has requested to re-scan PCC and reference letters, now I'm trying to attached rescanned copies but it giving me following error;
*'Unable to attach document. The number of attachments provided for this applicant has reached its limit.'*
How to attached requested documents in my case?


----------



## JP Mosa

chavanashish83 said:


> One more thing guys, I have attached 60 documents and CO has requested to re-scan PCC and reference letters, now I'm trying to attached rescanned copies but it giving me following error;
> *'Unable to attach document. The number of attachments provided for this applicant has reached its limit.'*
> How to attached requested documents in my case?


Forward the docs to the CO E-mail through which you were requested for same


----------



## vaninder

Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> Co assigned- 10th may
> Co contact for 815form-1st june
> Responded to CO- 2ND June
> Grant- 6th June


Congratulations !


----------



## vampinnamaneni

I have paid my Fee on 12th of May and finished uploading my documents on 3rd June 2017. I never had a CO contact. Within how many days does a CO contact happen generally?? Do I have anything to worry? My application status is still being shown as Received.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

newbienz said:


> The Scans of these 2 documents which your friend had uploaded maybe were not clear or the CO had doubts about their authenticity.
> 
> So he has asked for Certified copies to be sure
> 
> Its not a general rule as far as I am aware
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply.

He never uploaded any docs until the CO contact happened. 

Anyhow to be on a safer side and avoid any delays is it ok if I upload notarized copies of our passports and Marriage certificate again?? Can we upload the same document twice?? (notarized and non-notarized)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

angela922 said:


> Got my grant today visa 489


congratulations Angela...


----------



## sultan_azam

ankit.gour said:


> got the direct grant today morning for me, my wife and daughter.
> Have been a silent reader of this forum, want to thanks all the seniors in this thread especially sultan


congratulations Ankit...


----------



## NB

vampinnamaneni said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> He never uploaded any docs until the CO contact happened.
> 
> Anyhow to be on a safer side and avoid any delays is it ok if I upload notarized copies of our passports and Marriage certificate again?? Can we upload the same document twice?? (notarized and non-notarized)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The CO has asked you to upload the notarised copy of th documents if I remember correctly 
So that's what you should do

What's the problem in that ?

Cheers


----------



## vampinnamaneni

ankit.gour said:


> got the direct grant today morning for me, my wife and daughter.
> Have been a silent reader of this forum, want to thanks all the seniors in this thread especially sultan


Congrats friend

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

chavanashish83 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> CO has contacted me for re-scan of PCC and Reference Letters, Today I have got the reference letter from my current company, previously I submitted the notarized copy of reference letter.
> Can I submit the new reference letter which I've got currently? Or CO will get confused with previously scanned reference letter and new reference letter?
> 
> Since CO asked me to re-scan the document, is it ok to re-scan new document rather re-scanning previously submitted document?
> 
> Thank you in advance experts.


i guess this new reference letter is signed by HR ?? it will be better to give this one


----------



## vampinnamaneni

newbienz said:


> The CO has asked you to upload the notarised copy of th documents if I remember correctly
> So that's what you should do
> 
> What's the problem in that ?
> 
> Cheers


Bro,

I never had a CO contact, sent you a PM.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

ankit.gour said:


> got the direct grant today morning for me, my wife and daughter.
> Have been a silent reader of this forum, want to thanks all the seniors in this thread especially sultan


Congrats.. saw your timeline as well 

Did you upload color scans ? Did you notarise them ? Please advice 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> Co assigned- 10th may
> Co contact for 815form-1st june
> Responded to CO- 2ND June
> Grant- 6th June


Congrats!


----------



## naveen1224

Guys,

I have a CO contact today asking for spouse ACS document. I have uploaded the same and clicked IP button. CO Name is Ladan from Adelaide.

How fast is Adelaide team in processing compared to Brisbane.

Does anyone on the forum has CO contact from the GSM Adelaide team?

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## rani77

*Got my letter today*

Hi Friends,

I have been a silent reader of this forum since many days..

My story is as below..

I started preparing for IELTS from 2015 onwards..I spent so much money on PTE as well as IL's. Finally i got my desired score on 3rd DEC and visa grant today (actually on 1st June. But consultant informed me just now).

Occupation:261313 (Software Engineer)
26/08/2016 : ACS report
03/12/2016 : IELTS : 7 bands 
26/12/2016 : EOI
11/01/2017: PCC (India only)
15/02/2017: Received invitation
17/02/2017: 189 Visa lodge 
19/02/2017: Medicals (But medical results delayed till 1st March because of dress marks on chest x-ray )
01/06/2017: Visa grant (Direct grant)

from 17th FEB to till date complete silence.No CO contact no E-mails and I lost all the hopes.. Though I got visa on 1st June , my consultant informed me the news today only :-( because she was on leave.

This is forum is very useful and thanks a lot for all the support and I pray for everyone.


----------



## sultan_azam

rani77 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum since many days..
> 
> My story is as below..
> 
> I started preparing for IELTS from 2015 onwards..I spent so much money on PTE as well as IL's. Finally i got my desired score on 3rd DEC and visa grant today (actually on 1st June. But consultant informed me just now).
> 
> Occupation:261313 (Software Engineer)
> 26/08/2016 : ACS report
> 03/12/2016 : IELTS : 7 bands
> 26/12/2016 : EOI
> 11/01/2017: PCC (India only)
> 15/02/2017: Received invitation
> 17/02/2017: 189 Visa lodge
> 19/02/2017: Medicals (But medical results delayed till 1st March because of dress marks on chest x-ray )
> 01/06/2017: Visa grant (Direct grant)
> 
> from 17th FEB to till date complete silence.No CO contact no E-mails and I lost all the hopes.. Though I got visa on 1st June , my consultant informed me the news today only :-( because she was on leave.
> 
> This is forum is very useful and thanks a lot for all the support and I pray for everyone.


congratulations rani...


----------



## chavanashish83

sultan_azam said:


> i guess this new reference letter is signed by HR ?? it will be better to give this one


Yes it is signed by HR, but one more doubt I have;

My company's logo is in Silver color and footer information (like address, phone numbers) are also in silver, when I scanned this document it looks like black & white at first glance it shows original color only when zoomed in the document.

Do I need to notarized this document to avoid CO contact again?


----------



## sultan_azam

chavanashish83 said:


> Yes it is signed by HR, but one more doubt I have;
> 
> My company's logo is in Silver color and footer information (like address, phone numbers) are also in silver, when I scanned this document it looks like black & white at first glance it shows original color only when zoomed in the document.
> 
> Do I need to notarized this document to avoid CO contact again?


give it as such

is the signature also in black ?? or in blue ?


----------



## jazz25

rani77 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum since many days..
> 
> My story is as below..
> 
> I started preparing for IELTS from 2015 onwards..I spent so much money on PTE as well as IL's. Finally i got my desired score on 3rd DEC and visa grant today (actually on 1st June. But consultant informed me just now).
> 
> Occupation:261313 (Software Engineer)
> 26/08/2016 : ACS report
> 03/12/2016 : IELTS : 7 bands
> 26/12/2016 : EOI
> 11/01/2017: PCC (India only)
> 15/02/2017: Received invitation
> 17/02/2017: 189 Visa lodge
> 19/02/2017: Medicals (But medical results delayed till 1st March because of dress marks on chest x-ray )
> 01/06/2017: Visa grant (Direct grant)
> 
> from 17th FEB to till date complete silence.No CO contact no E-mails and I lost all the hopes.. Though I got visa on 1st June , my consultant informed me the news today only :-( because she was on leave.
> 
> This is forum is very useful and thanks a lot for all the support and I pray for everyone.


Congratulations


----------



## chavanashish83

JP Mosa said:


> Forward the docs to the CO E-mail through which you were requested for same


The email is common email id, no personal email id provided for CO.
Is there any other way of attaching documents to the application on VISA application?

I need to attached my wife's document as well and for her application there can be more documents attached.

So in above scenario, shall I attached her requested documents on VISA application and my remaining documents on email?

I'm confused


----------



## chavanashish83

sultan_azam said:


> give it as such
> 
> is the signature also in black ?? or in blue ?


Signature is back as well  No color other than black and white on the document..


----------



## amir577

Hi Expats,

I have uploaded my 2nd VAC payment through post billpay, then uploaded my invoice and receipt in immiaccount, but is there a way to check if the payment is received, or not.

People who upload through immiaccount can check it under payment tab in immiaccount but not for me. So is there a way to check it or not.

Regards
amir577


----------



## JP Mosa

chavanashish83 said:


> The email is common email id, no personal email id provided for CO.
> Is there any other way of attaching documents to the application on VISA application?
> 
> I need to attached my wife's document as well and for her application there can be more documents attached.
> 
> So in above scenario, shall I attached her requested documents on VISA application and my remaining documents on email?
> 
> I'm confused


Yes.

There will only be TEAM IDs , no personal IDs for each CO.

While sending ,
quote your File No-
TRN etc.


Mention that your Spouse docs already uploaded in IMMI Acct 


That's enough


----------



## sultan_azam

chavanashish83 said:


> The email is common email id, no personal email id provided for CO.
> Is there any other way of attaching documents to the application on VISA application?
> 
> I need to attached my wife's document as well and for her application there can be more documents attached.
> 
> So in above scenario, shall I attached her requested documents on VISA application and my remaining documents on email?
> 
> I'm confused


you can upload your as well as wife's document in her section, case officer will extract and they will understand the reason behind this, besides this you can inform them in email that documents upload under her name

give the reference letter as it is


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
I see some grant for a person who lodged on 15th April and CO contact on June 1st grant date is 6th June. ANZSCO code: 261313

Usually when CO contact is done will it not take sometime to get back to us ?

In my case i have lodged on 23rd March and Co contact 5th April (for uploading medicals for my family and PCC for my wife).

Which i completed and IP pressed on 12th April. Still Assessment in progress.

On what basis CO contact and estimated grant date can be calculated or CO takes the case for reassessment.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## sultan_azam

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> I see some grant for a person who lodged on 15th April and CO contact on June 1st grant date is 6th June. ANZSCO code: 261313
> 
> Usually when CO contact is done will it not take sometime to get back to us ?
> 
> In my case i have lodged on 23rd March and Co contact 5th April (for uploading medicals for my family and PCC for my wife).
> 
> Which i completed and IP pressed on 12th April. Still Assessment in progress.
> 
> On what basis CO contact and estimated grant date can be calculated or CO takes the case for reassessment.
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


all cases have different chemistry, its better not to compare our case to others even though they are exactly same with respect to education, pte, employment etc


----------



## vampinnamaneni

rani77 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum since many days..
> 
> My story is as below..
> 
> I started preparing for IELTS from 2015 onwards..I spent so much money on PTE as well as IL's. Finally i got my desired score on 3rd DEC and visa grant today (actually on 1st June. But consultant informed me just now).
> 
> Occupation:261313 (Software Engineer)
> 26/08/2016 : ACS report
> 03/12/2016 : IELTS : 7 bands
> 26/12/2016 : EOI
> 11/01/2017: PCC (India only)
> 15/02/2017: Received invitation
> 17/02/2017: 189 Visa lodge
> 19/02/2017: Medicals (But medical results delayed till 1st March because of dress marks on chest x-ray )
> 01/06/2017: Visa grant (Direct grant)
> 
> from 17th FEB to till date complete silence.No CO contact no E-mails and I lost all the hopes.. Though I got visa on 1st June , my consultant informed me the news today only :-( because she was on leave.
> 
> This is forum is very useful and thanks a lot for all the support and I pray for everyone.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik.sekarin

sultan_azam said:


> all cases have different chemistry, its better not to compare our case to others even though they are exactly same with respect to education, pte, employment etc



Wondering that there should be clear process defined.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## chavanashish83

sultan_azam said:


> you can upload your as well as wife's document in her section, case officer will extract and they will understand the reason behind this, besides this you can inform them in email that documents upload under her name
> 
> give the reference letter as it is


Thanks for your response, it's really helpful


----------



## sultan_azam

karthik.sekarin said:


> Wondering that there should be clear process defined.
> 
> Regards
> Karthik


we will hack it if the process is clear


----------



## vampinnamaneni

sultan_azam said:


> we will hack it if the process is clear


----------



## chavanashish83

JP Mosa said:


> Yes.
> 
> There will only be TEAM IDs , no personal IDs for each CO.
> 
> While sending ,
> quote your File No-
> TRN etc.
> 
> 
> Mention that your Spouse docs already uploaded in IMMI Acct
> 
> 
> That's enough


Thanks mate, I'll email the CO team with documents requested.


----------



## bhupendrababun

sultan_azam said:


> all cases have different chemistry, its better not to compare our case to others even though they are exactly same with respect to education, pte, employment etc


most candid reply 

cheers mate


----------



## vipsonik1

ankit.gour said:


> got the direct grant today morning for me, my wife and daughter.
> Have been a silent reader of this forum, want to thanks all the seniors in this thread especially sultan




What is your occupation code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic

Got the direct grant today morning 
Thanks, all who guided me in right direction, especially Sultan

Best of luck 2 ALL !!

My Timeline for Taptalk users
==================
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (65 pts)
11-Feb-2017 EOI Submitted
06-Mar-2017 EOI Last Updated
29-Mar-2017 ITA Received for 189
09-Apr-2017 Visa Lodged 
15-Apr-2017 Documents Uploaded except PCC
26-Apr-2017 PCC and medicals uploaded
07-May-2017 Uploaded extra docs - bank stmts/Tax ref
06-Jun-2017 ***Visa Grant


----------



## Gagz

Ryanmic said:


> Got the direct grant today morning
> Thanks, all who guided me in right direction, especially Sultan
> 
> Best of luck 2 ALL !!
> 
> My Timeline for Taptalk users
> ==================
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (65 pts)
> 11-Feb-2017 EOI Submitted
> 06-Mar-2017 EOI Last Updated
> 29-Mar-2017 ITA Received for 189
> 09-Apr-2017 Visa Lodged
> 15-Apr-2017 Documents Uploaded except PCC
> 26-Apr-2017 PCC and medicals uploaded
> 07-May-2017 Uploaded extra docs - bank stmts/Tax ref
> 06-Jun-2017 ***Visa Grant


processing team?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhallam9

If you have an occupation which doesn't have a lot of applicants for the 189 visa (Physiotherapist 252511) and have front loaded all documentation, does this mean the visa will be granted quicker than other occupations who are near their ceiling?

Any info would be appreciated..

Regards


----------



## Ryanmic

Gagz said:


> processing team?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Adelaide.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

Ryanmic said:


> Got the direct grant today morning
> Thanks, all who guided me in right direction, especially Sultan
> 
> Best of luck 2 ALL !!
> 
> My Timeline for Taptalk users
> ==================
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (65 pts)
> 11-Feb-2017 EOI Submitted
> 06-Mar-2017 EOI Last Updated
> 29-Mar-2017 ITA Received for 189
> 09-Apr-2017 Visa Lodged
> 15-Apr-2017 Documents Uploaded except PCC
> 26-Apr-2017 PCC and medicals uploaded
> 07-May-2017 Uploaded extra docs - bank stmts/Tax ref
> 06-Jun-2017 ***Visa Grant


Congrats!

Why did you have to update EOI again, did it give you 5 extra points to make it 70?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

Today I have received the golden email of GRANT : ): )
Thank you a lot all of you who guided me always
My timeline - 
261313
ITA - 28 march
Visa lodged - 9th April (front loaded everything except medical)
Medical uploaded - 1st May
GRANT - 6th June : ) : )

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu469

Dear Friends,

This is to inform you all that today I got the grant mail today morning.

I would like to thank all the members who gave their prompt support specially Newbienz, Zabback & Sultan. All of you are doing a wonderful job in guiding people to get their grants.

Also, I would like to update all my fellow members who had received the CO contact from Brisbane that you can expect your grant letter from Adelaide. 

Below are my timelines and I wish you all the best for every member who are awaiting their grant....

My Timeline 
==================
ANZSCO Code: 233411 (65 pts)
13-Mar-2017 # EOI Submitted
14-Mar-2017 # Invitation received
9-Apr-2017 # Application submitted & docs uploaded
28-Apr-2017 # CO contact for Medicals for self & wife (Brisbane Office)
7-May-2017# Medicals uploaded & IP button pressed
6-June-2017# VISA Granted (Adelaide office)


----------



## ankit.gour

vipsonik1 said:


> What is your occupation code ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


software engineer 261313


----------



## jazz25

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today I got the grant mail today morning.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members who gave their prompt support specially Newbienz, Zabback & Sultan. All of you are doing a wonderful job in guiding people to get their grants.
> 
> Also, I would like to update all my fellow members who had received the CO contact from Brisbane that you can expect your grant letter from Adelaide.
> 
> Below are my timelines and I wish you all the best for every member who are awaiting their grant....
> 
> My Timeline
> ==================
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 (65 pts)
> 13-Mar-2017 # EOI Submitted
> 14-Mar-2017 # Invitation received
> 9-Apr-2017 # Application submitted & docs uploaded
> 28-Apr-2017 # CO contact for Medicals for self & wife (Brisbane Office)
> 7-May-2017# Medicals uploaded & IP button pressed
> 6-June-2017# VISA Granted (Adelaide office)


Congratulations Himanshu! 
All the best for future!


----------



## jazz25

ravi1913 said:


> Today I have received the golden email of GRANT : ): )
> Thank you a lot all of you who guided me always
> My timeline -
> 261313
> ITA - 28 march
> Visa lodged - 9th April (front loaded everything except medical)
> Medical uploaded - 1st May
> GRANT - 6th June : ) : )
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## sara26

Hello everybody
Today i got mail from CO (Adelaide) after 42 days of visa application submission to upload medicals & my child 's birth certificate 
Category : Mechanical Engineer 
EOI points : 70
I have one more query , if i uploaded medicals & child's birth certificate earlier, would i be given a direct grant?
How direct visa grant is given?
Can anyone explain regarding this?


----------



## Gagz

ravi1913 said:


> Today I have received the golden email of GRANT : ): )
> Thank you a lot all of you who guided me always
> My timeline -
> 261313
> ITA - 28 march
> Visa lodged - 9th April (front loaded everything except medical)
> Medical uploaded - 1st May
> GRANT - 6th June : ) : )
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


when was your CO contacted?


----------



## Shahzad727

Hello friends hope u all doing well , I am a new member on expat forum . I am an onshore applicant , I lodged my 189 general accountant application on 10th November 2016 that include my wife and kids who are onshore as well . I front loaded all the docs , CO from GSM Brisbane contacted on 12th January and asked for a copy of my expired passport , since then it has been a complete silence , I rang them few times but same story every time that assessment is in progress bla bla bla , is there anyone waiting for that long as me ? Any reply would be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot and best of luck to everyone


----------



## rkmehta06

Shahzad727 said:


> Hello friends hope u all doing well , I am a new member on expat forum . I am an onshore applicant , I lodged my 189 general accountant application on 10th November 2016 that include my wife and kids who are onshore as well . I front loaded all the docs , CO from GSM Brisbane contacted on 12th January and asked for a copy of my expired passport , since then it has been a complete silence , I rang them few times but same story every time that assessment is in progress bla bla bla , is there anyone waiting for that long as me ? Any reply would be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot and best of luck to everyone




Same here. Applied under 190 for same field, on 17th Jan. No reply post that. Brisbane office as well. Assuming it will start once new quota opens up for Brisbane office and accounting both in July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus

Hi Folks,

I have uploaded color scanned files of my academic transcript and degree. Do I need to notarize / attest these documents? or color scans would be fine?

Please share your two cents.


----------



## Ryanmic

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Why did you have to update EOI again, did it give you 5 extra points to make it 70?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The update was related to 190 SS, Initially, i had chosen Victoria and later changed to NSW.

189 with 65 pts remained same.


----------



## NB

sara26 said:


> Hello everybody
> Today i got mail from CO (Adelaide) after 42 days of visa application submission to upload medicals & my child 's birth certificate
> Category : Mechanical Engineer
> EOI points : 70
> I have one more query , if i uploaded medicals & child's birth certificate earlier, would i be given a direct grant?
> How direct visa grant is given?
> Can anyone explain regarding this?


Direct visa grant is when you are granted the visa without the CO having to contact you for any documents 

As the CO has already contacted you and asked you to submit more documents, your grant will not be called a direct grant

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

naveen1224 said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CO contact today asking for spouse ACS document. I have uploaded the same and clicked IP button. CO Name is Ladan from Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> How fast is Adelaide team in processing compared to Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone on the forum has CO contact from the GSM Adelaide team?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Naveen Kumar.




Sharing Co named is considered bad practice on this forum. 

After request, it normally takes 6-12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

Dear newbienz
Thanks for your reply...
I meant , if i would have uploaded all documents including medicals before my CO contact , would i been given as a direct grant?
Becoz i am doubtful that my agent told to go for medicals after CO contact
If i would have done medicals earlier, i think i would have been given as direct grant 
But i am not sure..Is this true for all ?
By the way, can i know average lead time of visa grant after CO contact at present condition?


----------



## NB

sara26 said:


> Dear newbienz
> Thanks for your reply...
> I meant , if i would have uploaded all documents including medicals before my CO contact , would i been given as a direct grant?
> Becoz i am doubtful that my agent told to go for medicals after CO contact
> If i would have done medicals earlier, i think i would have been given as direct grant
> But i am not sure..Is this true for all ?
> By the way, can i know average lead time of visa grant after CO contact at present condition?


If the CO does not ask you for any more documents, then YES you would have got a direct grant.
Anyways stop worrying about it. It's just a few days delay 

Direct grant has no extra value whatsoever and a grant is grant direct or otherwise 

Now coming to your second question, technically, the average time of processing the application starts from the time you have last uploaded the asked documents 

But how much of the application has already been processed by the CO would only be known to him
You have completed your part and now you have no option but to wait, and go on with your normal routine life as it may also be a long wait

Cheers


----------



## sara26

Thanks for your information...


----------



## Panda112

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have uploaded color scanned files of my academic transcript and degree. Do I need to notarize / attest these documents? or color scans would be fine?
> 
> Please share your two cents.


If it is a color scan then no notarization is needed 

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 11936440

Shahzad727 said:


> Hello friends hope u all doing well , I am a new member on expat forum . I am an onshore applicant , I lodged my 189 general accountant application on 10th November 2016 that include my wife and kids who are onshore as well . I front loaded all the docs , CO from GSM Brisbane contacted on 12th January and asked for a copy of my expired passport , since then it has been a complete silence , I rang them few times but same story every time that assessment is in progress bla bla bla , is there anyone waiting for that long as me ? Any reply would be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot and best of luck to everyone


I am also waiting for the decision from 13 Feb 17. 189 General Accountant, onshore with my wife and kid. Have you uploaded the 80 and 1221 forms?


----------



## 11936440

rkmehta06 said:


> Same here. Applied under 190 for same field, on 17th Jan. No reply post that. Brisbane office as well. Assuming it will start once new quota opens up for Brisbane office and accounting both in July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know if you have already submitted the 80 and 1221 forms?


----------



## ravi1913

Gagz said:


> when was your CO contacted?


No CO contact, is a direct grant, my medicals were delayed due to 2 weeks Apointment waiting time

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

amit85 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Amit : )

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmehta06

11936440 said:


> May I know if you have already submitted the 80 and 1221 forms?




Yes. All was completed and submitted, only 1 out of 3 pcc for dependent was submitted on 12th march.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Does anyone know, if the "health assessment" page in ImmiAccount, will reflect any status once the panel clinic has uploaded health test results ?
how do we know panel clinic has completed their task & referred the matter back to DIBP ?

The representative in panel clinic told they will take 1 week time to process, and I can verify in ImmiAccount. Till now there is nothing shows up in ImmiAccount page.
Any idea ?


----------



## ravi1913

Guys, is there any whts app group of people moving to Austraila?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahzad727

Yes I uploaded every thing upfront including form 80 , did u have any contact from CO ? Who is ur processing team ?


----------



## NB

subz.finwiz said:


> Does anyone know, if the "health assessment" page in ImmiAccount, will reflect any status once the panel clinic has uploaded health test results ?
> how do we know panel clinic has completed their task & referred the matter back to DIBP ?
> 
> The representative in panel clinic told they will take 1 week time to process, and I can verify in ImmiAccount. Till now there is nothing shows up in ImmiAccount page.
> Any idea ?


Check the health folder on the left side of the Immiaccount page

All updates will be posted there as soon as the Clinic uploads the results

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982

Ryanmic said:


> The update was related to 190 SS, Initially, i had chosen Victoria and later changed to NSW.
> 
> 189 with 65 pts remained same.


Ok, but Vic is still closed right?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ktreddy

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient




subz.finwiz said:


> Does anyone know, if the "health assessment" page in ImmiAccount, will reflect any status once the panel clinic has uploaded health test results ?
> how do we know panel clinic has completed their task & referred the matter back to DIBP ?
> 
> The representative in panel clinic told they will take 1 week time to process, and I can verify in ImmiAccount. Till now there is nothing shows up in ImmiAccount page.
> Any idea ?


----------



## sounddonor

Congrats all who got the grant today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ-IMMI

rkmehta06 said:


> Same here. Applied under 190 for same field, on 17th Jan. No reply post that. Brisbane office as well. Assuming it will start once new quota opens up for Brisbane office and accounting both in July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does brisbane and adelaide offices have different quotas of issuing visas ?


----------



## rkmehta06

OZ-IMMI said:


> does brisbane and adelaide offices have different quotas of issuing visas ?




I am assuming so as Adelaide office is giving out the grants while ain't heard anyone getting from Brisbane in last couple of months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bakbak

Ktreddy said:


> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> Co assigned- 10th may
> Co contact for 815form-1st june
> Responded to CO- 2ND June
> Grant- 6th June


I got email from CO today for 815. But I can't figure out where to upload it in immi account. Can you please help?


----------



## NB

bakbak said:


> I got email from CO today for 815. But I can't figure out where to upload it in immi account. Can you please help?


You can fill the form and send it to the CO as attachment with a reply email

Cheers


----------



## bakbak

sara26 said:


> Hello everybody
> Today i got mail from CO (Adelaide) after 42 days of visa application submission to upload medicals & my child 's birth certificate
> Category : Mechanical Engineer
> EOI points : 70
> I have one more query , if i uploaded medicals & child's birth certificate earlier, would i be given a direct grant?
> How direct visa grant is given?
> Can anyone explain regarding this?


Yes, you would have got direct grant today if nothing else is missing. I have seen in some cases CO contacts multiple time requesting 1 or 2 documents in each contact.


----------



## Ktreddy

bakbak said:


> Ktreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a visa today.
> 
> My time lines:
> Visa lodged-15th April
> Co assigned- 10th may
> Co contact for 815form-1st june
> Responded to CO- 2ND June
> Grant- 6th June
> 
> 
> 
> I got email from CO today for 815. But I can't figure out where to upload it in immi account. Can you please help?
Click to expand...

Update it under the document list of your name (if form 815 is asked for you) in immi account. 

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf


After attaching the document, click IP button and also email the CO stating u submitted 815 and also provide your application details, your name, trn, position no that they mentioned in the mail that u received etc..


----------



## bakbak

Ktreddy said:


> Update it under the document list of your name (if form 815 is asked for you) in immi account.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf
> 
> 
> After attaching the document, click IP button and also email the CO stating u submitted 815 and also provide your application details, your name, trn, position no that they mentioned in the mail that u received etc..


Thanks for the pdf, but what do I select in "Evidence Type" dropdown? I didn't find anything related to 815.


----------



## Ktreddy

bakbak said:


> Ktreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update it under the document list of your name (if form 815 is asked for you) in immi account.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf
> 
> 
> After attaching the document, click IP button and plalso email the CO stating u submitted 815 and also provide your application details, your name, trn, position no that they mentioned in the mail that u received etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pdf, but what do I select in "Evidence Type" dropdown? I didn't find anything related to 815.
Click to expand...

"Health evidence" 
I attached my screenshot. Check it. I have sent a msg , check it too.


----------



## raceredpony

Lodged visa application for me and my wife on 30/04/2017. My wife has to travel to India for a period of 3-4 weeks. Should I update my application with those details? If so, is there any such form/document i need to attach.


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

*Advice/Suggestions*

Hi All,
*Asking on behalf of my Brother.*

my brother have done Bachelors in Arts( 2years) and then started Chartered Accountant(CA). He haven't cleared his final papers/ exams for the CA (Finalist) hence he dont have a degree.Since last 8 years he is doing Job as an CA auditor in Well reputed multinational organizations in Pakistan.His wife is MBBS doctor.
Is there any chance that they can apply for 189/190 in any category either he or his wife as the main applicant.

Seeking advice/Suggestions from experts.Thanks in advance


----------



## bakbak

Ktreddy said:


> "Health evidence"
> I attached my screenshot. Check it. I have sent a msg , check it too.


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## 11936440

Shahzad727 said:


> Yes I uploaded every thing upfront including form 80 , did u have any contact from CO ? Who is ur processing team ?


Yes, CO has contacted asking for my son's identification. It has been 2 months since then.


----------



## vipsonik1

sara26 said:


> Hello everybody
> Today i got mail from CO (Adelaide) after 42 days of visa application submission to upload medicals & my child 's birth certificate
> Category : Mechanical Engineer
> EOI points : 70
> I have one more query , if i uploaded medicals & child's birth certificate earlier, would i be given a direct grant?
> How direct visa grant is given?
> Can anyone explain regarding this?




They did the same with me. Asked me proof of employment on April 11 even though I uploaded it when lodging the application on Mar 31. And every thing is silent since then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PearlVj

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hi All,
> *Asking on behalf of my Brother.*
> 
> my brother have done Bachelors in Arts( 2years) and then started Chartered Accountant(CA). He haven't cleared his final papers/ exams for the CA (Finalist) hence he dont have a degree.Since last 8 years he is doing Job as an CA auditor in Well reputed multinational organizations in Pakistan.His wife is MBBS doctor.
> Is there any chance that they can apply for 189/190 in any category either he or his wife as the main applicant.
> 
> Seeking advice/Suggestions from experts.Thanks in advance


An incomplete degree will not be considered. Hence it's safe to say that his wife (an MBBS degree holder) can be the main applicant. Go through the skilled list site for more details.

Cheers!


----------



## MaryBrown

Hi All,
I have submitted my visa application last week. Today I realised that I have claimed 5 points for overseas experience for 3 to 5 yrs,but actually I have 2yrs 10 months 11 days overseas experience.. Total I have claimed 65 points in EOI for 190 visa in Victoria. 
Currently I am working in Victoria for more than a year. Please let me know what is the possible way to rectify this?
1) Will the case office accept the mistake and grant?
2) Will I get any other possible way to proceed my application?

Please advise.


----------



## himanisingla

I have worked in Canada for a year in 2009 ..need PCC for that..currently i m in india ....please let me know procedure for same as I have to apply for visa after invite


----------



## JP Mosa

MaryBrown said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my visa application last week. Today I realised that I have claimed 5 points for overseas experience for 3 to 5 yrs,but actually I have 2yrs 10 months 11 days overseas experience.. Total I have claimed 65 points in EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.
> Currently I am working in Victoria for more than a year. Please let me know what is the possible way to rectify this?
> 1) Will the case office accept the mistake and grant?
> 2) Will I get any other possible way to proceed my application?
> 
> Please advise.


Update that EOI with correct information and wait for invite to apply from State, if you are yet to be invited.


----------



## JP Mosa

himanisingla said:


> I have worked in Canada for a year in 2009 ..need PCC for that..currently i m in india ....please let me know procedure for same as I have to apply for visa after invite





Approach Canada embassy or consulate whichever near to you.


----------



## laxswa

I have a query...want really someone to answer please...I lodged 189 VA on 6th March 2017.On 22 of the same month , i was requested to upload my employment evidence by a CO from Adelaide.I uploaded it on 27 March.till then its complete silence.No job verification done till today. My question is,is there any possibility to receive any more request for additional information?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

laxswa said:


> I have a query...want really someone to answer please...I lodged 189 VA on 6th March 2017.On 22 of the same month , i was requested to upload my employment evidence by a CO from Adelaide.I uploaded it on 27 March.till then its complete silence.No job verification done till today. My question is,is there any possibility to receive any more request for additional information?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


If CO is satisfied with rest of the docs provided, no issue.
If needed any additional doc, h/she will request again.


----------



## NB

laxswa said:


> I have a query...want really someone to answer please...I lodged 189 VA on 6th March 2017.On 22 of the same month , i was requested to upload my employment evidence by a CO from Adelaide.I uploaded it on 27 March.till then its complete silence.No job verification done till today. My question is,is there any possibility to receive any more request for additional information?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Till the date you receive the grant, there is always a possibility that the CO may ask for some documents or information 

You have done what was asked of you and now wait patiently for the grant or the next request 


Cheers


----------



## laxswa

JP Mosa said:


> If CO is satisfied with rest of the docs provided, no issue.
> If needed any additional doc, h/she will request again.


Mosa brother,Its been a long while..at least one CO have must gone through my file by now....and could have requested info if there was any prblem...its just an assumption...

Am I right?

Actually l,I am not worried about grant...just wanted to [email protected] sure that my file is ok....

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

newbienz said:


> Till the date you receive the grant, there is always a possibility that the CO may ask for some documents or information
> 
> You have done what was asked of you and now wait patiently for the grant or the next request
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks brother...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

laxswa said:


> Mosa brother,Its been a long while..at least one CO have must gone through my file by now....and could have requested info if there was any prblem...its just an assumption...
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Actually l,I am not worried about grant...just wanted to [email protected] sure that my file is ok....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk



How long?

Its easily understandable that COs deal with large number of applications,
There is a high probability h/she may or may not request in next turn when your application is on table.
so one can not ........atleast myself can not assume or provide exact timeframe bro.

Patience is everything.


Good luck


----------



## yousufkhan

laxswa said:


> Mosa brother,Its been a long while..at least one CO have must gone through my file by now....and could have requested info if there was any prblem...its just an assumption...
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Actually l,I am not worried about grant...just wanted to [email protected] sure that my file is ok....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


-
I have heard that CO don't look back at file for at least 28 days after the contact. So its always better to front load all docs to avoid CO contact and get direct grant.


----------



## orbittingman

Hi everyone, currently I'm applying as a Software Engineer to the 189 visa. I have in reality 7 years of experience (3.5 in 1st job and 3.5 in 2nd job). While getting ACS accreditation i had not quit my 2nd job and didn't want to ask them as i was afraid of fallouts, so i just did accreditation with 3.5 years. Now I have quit my 2nd job also and i have certificate from bothof them.
When I applied for 190 visa, I got my application rejected as I had put my entire 3.5 years as experience but as 2 years is not valid since it was used by ACS, I can only put 1.5 years so I'll get 0 points. I told the person I have another 3.5 years and showed them the letter from my 2nd job but they want me to go back to ACS and get it also accredited. That's another $400 gone if I do that.

Now I have 65 points from other factors so do you guys think I'll just apply to 189 visa with 0 work experience (65 points) or should I go back to skills and get another 5 points before I apply? Time is not a big thing with me, so I can wait for a few months easily but I just need to get an invite before my health declaration, etc. expires (in another 12 months or so) Any thoughts?


----------



## NB

orbittingman said:


> Hi everyone, currently I'm applying as a Software Engineer to the 189 visa. I have in reality 7 years of experience (3.5 in 1st job and 3.5 in 2nd job). While getting ACS accreditation i had not quit my 2nd job and didn't want to ask them as i was afraid of fallouts, so i just did accreditation with 3.5 years. Now I have quit my 2nd job also and i have certificate from bothof them.
> When I applied for 190 visa, I got my application rejected as I had put my entire 3.5 years as experience but as 2 years is not valid since it was used by ACS, I can only put 1.5 years so I'll get 0 points. I told the person I have another 3.5 years and showed them the letter from my 2nd job but they want me to go back to ACS and get it also accredited. That's another $400 gone if I do that.
> 
> Now I have 65 points from other factors so do you guys think I'll just apply to 189 visa with 0 work experience (65 points) or should I go back to skills and get another 5 points before I apply? Time is not a big thing with me, so I can wait for a few months easily but I just need to get an invite before my health declaration, etc. expires (in another 12 months or so) Any thoughts?


With 65 points, you are pretty sure of getting an invite in OCT/NOV and in worst case scenario by DEC

As you are prepared to wait for a few months, then there is no point in wasting $400 as you put in bluntly 
But remember one thing.
If overnight there is a change of rules and they remove your Anzsco code from eligibility, then you are stuck for saving such a meagre amount

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## panna

Dear All
Is there any impact on visa application if the main applicant has experience on family own business? 
Regards
Panna


----------



## libati

Hi

Is it required to send an email to CO after uploading the 815 form.
I have uploaded it and clicked the IP button only. Does it cause any issue?






Ktreddy said:


> Update it under the document list of your name (if form 815 is asked for you) in immi account.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf
> 
> 
> After attaching the document, click IP button and also email the CO stating u submitted 815 and also provide your application details, your name, trn, position no that they mentioned in the mail that u received etc..


----------



## orbittingman

newbienz said:


> With 65 points, you are pretty sure of getting an invite in OCT/NOV and in worst case scenario by DEC
> 
> As you are prepared to wait for a few months, then there is no point in wasting $400 as you put in bluntly
> But remember one thing.
> If overnight there is a change of rules and they remove your Anzsco code from eligibility, then you are stuck for saving such a meagre amount
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the thoughtful response. It does seem like a cost-benefit decision in the end. I believe the odds of removal of my ANZCO code does seem a bit slim considering they publish the SOL on an annual basis, so I believe :fingerscrossed: Software Engineer 261313 will still be good till then. If what you say is correct I should have no problems with 65 and I'll just keep the $400 in my account.


----------



## Numair16

*Change in Circumstances*

Hello Everyone!

I applied for 189 in March, at that time I was working in Saudi Arabia. I moved back to Pakistan two days back as my employment was terminated because of completion of the project. I want to ask what other information should I update on my application apart from updating the address. Should I also give them information about my end of employment? Currently I am unemployed. 

Thank you.


----------



## orbittingman

@Numair - no there should be no need. Your form 18 or whatever it's called will be updated with the address. Just submit proofs of what you've claimed points for.


----------



## saladin450

Although my employment was related to my nominated occupation , I choose the option "No" when they asked " Has the applicant been employed in nominated occupation " since I was not claiming points for it . What should I do now ?

Secondly I did not include internships in my Visa 189 application , should I include them in form 80 in employment details section?﻿


----------



## andreyx108b

himanisingla said:


> I have worked in Canada for a year in 2009 ..need PCC for that..currently i m in india ....please let me know procedure for same as I have to apply for visa after invite




You need to get RCMP please google the process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

MaryBrown said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my visa application last week. Today I realised that I have claimed 5 points for overseas experience for 3 to 5 yrs,but actually I have 2yrs 10 months 11 days overseas experience.. Total I have claimed 65 points in EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.
> Currently I am working in Victoria for more than a year. Please let me know what is the possible way to rectify this?
> 1) Will the case office accept the mistake and grant?
> 2) Will I get any other possible way to proceed my application?
> 
> Please advise.




Can you clarify please how many points would you have without the mistake and taking into account your AU work exp? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Hey guys, 

I lodged my V189 on 19 April and I got an email from CO on 31st of May asking for: 
- form 80
- employment evidence
- police clearance 

Do you guys know how long does it normally take from the first CO contact to the visa grant?

Also, I just rang 131881 for some advice. do they normally record our conversation or noted them in our file? 

Thanksss


----------



## NB

chinkyjenn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged my V189 on 19 April and I got an email from CO on 31st of May asking for:
> - form 80
> - employment evidence
> - police clearance
> 
> Do you guys know how long does it normally take from the first CO contact to the visa grant?
> 
> Also, I just rang 131881 for some advice. do they normally record our conversation or noted them in our file?
> 
> Thanksss


Normally it should not take more then 4 months from the last date you have uploaded the asked documents to give you a grant, but members here have been waiting for upto a year
So you really never know

Its a standard practice to record all Call center conversations worldwide and I see no reason why Australia DIBP would not do it.

Regarding making notes in the file of your call, I am not sure , but the probability is there.

Cheers


----------



## chinkyjenn

newbienz said:


> Normally it should not take more then 4 months from the last date you have uploaded the asked documents to give you a grant, but members here have been waiting for upto a year
> So you really never know
> 
> Its a standard practice to record all Call center conversations worldwide and I see no reason why Australia DIBP would not do it.
> 
> Regarding making notes in the file of your call, I am not sure , but the probability is there.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Newbienz! Good luck for your application


----------



## Ktreddy

The process is juat to upload and clixk information provided button. 
Its ok even if you wont send an email.
However, as an update request send them a mail with all the details of urs and ur application and the 815 form attachment details. 



libati said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it required to send an email to CO after uploading the 815 form.
> I have uploaded it and clicked the IP button only. Does it cause any issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ktreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update it under the document list of your name (if form 815 is asked for you) in immi account.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf
> 
> 
> After attaching the document, click IP button and also email the CO stating u submitted 815 and also provide your application details, your name, trn, position no that they mentioned in the mail that u received etc..
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBrown

andreyx108b said:


> MaryBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> I have submitted my visa application last week. Today I realised that I have claimed 5 points for overseas experience for 3 to 5 yrs,but actually I have 2yrs 10 months 11 days overseas experience.. Total I have claimed 65 points in EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.
> Currently I am working in Victoria for more than a year. Please let me know what is the possible way to rectify this?
> 1) Will the case office accept the mistake and grant?
> 2) Will I get any other possible way to proceed my application?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you clarify please how many points would you have without the mistake and taking into account your AU work exp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have 60 points excluding the mistake point. I have been working in Victoria for past 1.1yrs.


----------



## sun29

Hi,

I submitted EOI application on 2nd June with 65 points( Inducing 5 points if invited by NSW). I am applying under code 261313. 

When do you think I should expect nomination?


----------



## NB

sun29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI application on 2nd June with 65 points( Inducing 5 points if invited by NSW). I am applying under code 261313.
> 
> When do you think I should expect nomination?


Has NSW already sponsored you or you are hoping for NSW sponsorship ?

Cheers


----------



## sun29

newbienz said:


> Has NSW already sponsored you or you are hoping for NSW sponsorship ?
> 
> Cheers


I have not received state sponsorship.


----------



## NB

sun29 said:


> I have not received state sponsorship.


When NSW will invite you or if at all, no one can answer.
You have submitted the EOI, wait patiently for their Pre invite

There is nothing else you can do except to try to increase your English score to 20 so that you dont have to depend on NSW for the invitation

Cheers


----------



## amoghban

*Birth Certificate translation*

Hi guys,

My Spouse birth certificate is in Hindi. I have checked with my municipal council and they told they issue it only in Hindi.
So, from where i need to get it translated. i got it translated/notarized from a online company from a authorized translator/lawyer. is that enough? or do i need to get it certificated from anyone else.


----------



## NB

amoghban said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Spouse birth certificate is in Hindi. I have checked with my municipal council and they told they issue it only in Hindi.
> So, from where i need to get it translated. i got it translated/notarized from a online company from a authorized translator/lawyer. is that enough? or do i need to get it certificated from anyone else.



A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.

Has the translator fulfilled all the above conditions especially his qualifications and experience ?

Who can translate my documents into English for me?

If you want to play it safe, you can use a naati authorised translator

https://www.naati.com.au/

Cheers


----------



## libati

Thanks.

I uploaded the docs on the 24th of April. 
Later I just replied to their email on 22nd May informing the same and asking if any further documents are required (didn't mention application details, TRN etc in the mail). 

Received a standard reply from them immediately..kind of auto reply.

Still waiting :fingerscrossed:




Ktreddy said:


> The process is juat to upload and clixk information provided button.
> Its ok even if you wont send an email.
> However, as an update request send them a mail with all the details of urs and ur application and the 815 form attachment details.


----------



## bakbak

libati said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it required to send an email to CO after uploading the 815 form.
> I have uploaded it and clicked the IP button only. Does it cause any issue?


No, there is no need to email to CO. Uploading 815 to immi account and pressing IP button is sufficient.


----------



## SanBil

Ive been contacted by CO to submit following:

1) further medical report of my son, in the first one he was only doubted minor adhd. Iam so worried about his medical now  Will it cost our grant :'(
2) start of job date mismatch in form and document.

Please experts say good words


----------



## himanisingla

I have 10 years exp in same company .
.to lodge visa do I need to submit colored scan of bank statement, salary slips,form 16 for all 10 years..as I may not salary slips of all years.. Please advise


----------



## NB

himanisingla said:


> I have 10 years exp in same company .
> .to lodge visa do I need to submit colored scan of bank statement, salary slips,form 16 for all 10 years..as I may not salary slips of all years.. Please advise


You have to upload colour scans only

Try to upload as much as you have.

Cheers


----------



## Numair16

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I applied for 189 in March, at that time I was working in Saudi Arabia. I moved back to Pakistan two days back as my employment was terminated because of completion of the project. I want to ask what other information should I update on my application apart from updating the address. Should I also give them information about my end of employment? Currently I am unemployed.
> 
> Thank you.


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## NB

Numair16 said:


> Any thoughts on this?


You should inform them also that you have left your previous job

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

Numair16 said:


> Any thoughts on this?




Change of circumstances should always be reported


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Hi All,
> *Asking on behalf of my Brother.*
> 
> my brother have done Bachelors in Arts( 2years) and then started Chartered Accountant(CA). He haven't cleared his final papers/ exams for the CA (Finalist) hence he dont have a degree.Since last 8 years he is doing Job as an CA auditor in Well reputed multinational organizations in Pakistan.His wife is MBBS doctor.
> Is there any chance that they can apply for 189/190 in any category either he or his wife as the main applicant.
> 
> Seeking advice/Suggestions from experts.Thanks in advance


Any Doc.here to comment/Suggest on my above post.If there is a separate forum for Doctors you are requested to please provide me link.

Thanks


----------



## yousufkhan

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Any Doc.here to comment/Suggest on my above post.If there is a separate forum for Doctors you are requested to please provide me link.
> 
> Thanks


-
Hi there!
As your brother don't have a degree in chartered accountancy. I would suggest that his wife should be the main applicant and there are many specializations which are in demand in Australia and she has to choose one based on her own specialization and experience. Please refer the list:

Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List


----------



## andreyx108b

chinkyjenn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my V189 on 19 April and I got an email from CO on 31st of May asking for:
> 
> - form 80
> 
> - employment evidence
> 
> - police clearance
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys know how long does it normally take from the first CO contact to the visa grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I just rang 131881 for some advice. do they normally record our conversation or noted them in our file?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksss




Takes on average: 6-12 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir99m

Hi Guys,
As with most people the wait is really annoying specially considering the fact that there has been no CO contact since visa lodged which was jan this year, secondly i haven't received any email other than IMMI acknowledgment confirmation when i paid the visa fee. Only Employment verification was done in February and since then it has been complete silence which i find mystifying ! has any body else also experienced the same ! i tried contacting through an email on gsm.allocated but received an automated reply which is of no help ! any thoughts on this ? 

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## Unemplyed

After long wait ..... About. One and half month
Ten days before we have faced physical verification in previous conpany and after verification how long we will expect to get visa


----------



## jazz25

yasir99m said:


> Hi Guys,
> As with most people the wait is really annoying specially considering the fact that there has been no CO contact since visa lodged which was jan this year, secondly i haven't received any email other than IMMI acknowledgment confirmation when i paid the visa fee. Only Employment verification was done in February and since then it has been complete silence which i find mystifying ! has any body else also experienced the same ! i tried contacting through an email on gsm.allocated but received an automated reply which is of no help ! any thoughts on this ?
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


Did you check the "Application Mailbox" in the Immi Account? That ususally has the acknowledgement confirmation for the application receipt.


----------



## Unemplyed

Sorry about one and half year


----------



## ashrathore

*Developer Programer (261312)*

Hi Experts,

I read this rumor on one of the thread that 261312 Developer Programmer might be removed from July 2017 onwards.
If that happens, what would be consequence on those who have got an invite but have not got the grant. 
I applied for this code as it was exactly same as other related job codes like Software Engineer, Software and application developer, etc and my job title is developer.


----------



## jazz25

ashrathore said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I read this rumor on one of the thread that 261312 Developer Programmer might be removed from July 2017 onwards.
> If that happens, what would be consequence on those who have got an invite but have not got the grant.
> I applied for this code as it was exactly same as other related job codes like Software Engineer, Software and application developer, etc and my job title is developer.


Ideally only those applications that are lodged after official confirmation about removal should be impacted.
My suggestion: Check DIBP website or any other credible source on it.


----------



## Unemplyed

No worry you will receive your visa soon


----------



## jazz25

Unemplyed said:


> After long wait ..... About. One and half month
> Ten days before we have faced physical verification in previous conpany and after verification how long we will expect to get visa


What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## Unemplyed

261313


----------



## ashrathore

*261312 Developer Programmer. New SOL list.*

I got a site with some information.
Seems they have replaced SOL list with MLTSSL list.

Following is a link.
acacia-au.com/mltssl.php

My code is "261312 Developer Programmer"

Since I am a new member, I am not able to edit my signature, or post URL :crazy:


----------



## ashrathore

border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl

This list is more credible. Append www etc.
Seems we now have only 3 jobs with 2613 code group.
Luckily developer programmer is still there.

Hope it does not affect any of us .


----------



## vipsonik1

laxswa said:


> I have a query...want really someone to answer please...I lodged 189 VA on 6th March 2017.On 22 of the same month , i was requested to upload my employment evidence by a CO from Adelaide.I uploaded it on 27 March.till then its complete silence.No job verification done till today. My question is,is there any possibility to receive any more request for additional information?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




I am in the same situation.. lodged on Mar 31 and on April 11 CO asked for employment evidence and silence ever since then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir99m

amit85 said:


> Did you check the "Application Mailbox" in the Immi Account? That ususally has the acknowledgement confirmation for the application receipt.


Yes checked the mailbox infact i do that almost daily to no avail  screen shot attached ! 

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## amoghban

*Spouse Resume*

Hi guys,

I am not claiming any points for my spouse. DO i still need to submit resume for her?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ajit
261311 - Analyst Programmer
12 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
12 March 2017 - PTE 
13 March 2017 - EOI Submitted


----------



## jithooos

amoghban said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my spouse. DO i still need to submit resume for her?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ajit
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> 12 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 12 March 2017 - PTE
> 
> 13 March 2017 - EOI Submitted




Not required 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

yasir99m said:


> Yes checked the mailbox infact i do that almost daily to no avail  screen shot attached !
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


Your screenshot shows an acknowledgement note. Are you looking for anything else?


----------



## andreyx108b

amoghban said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my spouse. DO i still need to submit resume for her?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ajit
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> 12 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 12 March 2017 - PTE
> 
> 13 March 2017 - EOI Submitted




Yes. Recommended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

amoghban said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my spouse. DO i still need to submit resume for her?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ajit
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 12 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 12 March 2017 - PTE
> 13 March 2017 - EOI Submitted


Submit everything that makes your case stronger and clearer. Don't hold anything back. Submit even that last year's handcuffs purchase receipt, as that was an intimate anniversary gift from your spouse and the receipt was in her name. .....You get my point....

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry06

vipsonik1 said:


> I am in the same situation.. lodged on Mar 31 and on April 11 CO asked for employment evidence and silence ever since then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm in somewhat same situation. What's your CO's name?


----------



## NB

amoghban said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my spouse. DO i still need to submit resume for her?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ajit
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 12 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 12 March 2017 - PTE
> 13 March 2017 - EOI Submitted


Her resume is not required

However, you have to give the genuine relationship evidence

Cheers


----------



## dreamaussie15

Can you please highlight what sort of employment evidence you have provided after they contacted you.
And what you have provided earlier your visa lodgment. What you have missed out?

Kindly highlight so that it will easy for us.



vipsonik1 said:


> I am in the same situation.. lodged on Mar 31 and on April 11 CO asked for employment evidence and silence ever since then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi ,

I m claiming my partner point 
1.Do i need to provide bank statement for all companies or only current company is enough?
2.Do i need to provide detailed resume which i submitted for assessment?


Please advice.


----------



## NB

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I m claiming my partner point
> 1.Do i need to provide bank statement for all companies or only current company is enough?
> 2.Do i need to provide detailed resume which i submitted for assessment?
> 
> 
> Please advice.


For claiming spouse points, just give all the evidence that she satisfies all the criteria point by point

1– were under 50 years of age

2– had at least Competent English

3– had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and

4– have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their (your partner's) skilled occupation.

1. Give Passport/ Birth certificate
2. Give PTE A or IELTS Score card
3/4. Give the Skills assesment letter
Also attach the complete set of documents that you submitted for skills assessment

Cheers


----------



## dreamaussie15

Thanks for your info sir.


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus

Hi,

I have TWO questions related to passport / citizenship. 

(1) My original machine readable passport was expired in 2013 and our embassy in South Korea renewed it manually with extension stamp for another 5 years. I have used that passport to travel to many different countries without any problem. Now I heard that the embassy can print new machine readable passports. Should I get new one? Will my manually extended passport be a problem for my VISA application?

(2) I am permanent resident of SK and expected to receive my citizenship by July / August. My question is If I get 189 VISA on my Paki passport then can I convert it to SK passport or can I use it with SK passport?

Due to my unique circumstance, I am confused either to get my new Paki passport or not. Which, eventually, I will have to renounce after getting SK passport.


----------



## aus_az

Is the Immiaccount site down?


----------



## himanisingla

10th certificate is valid birth certificate?


----------



## NB

himanisingla said:


> 10th certificate is valid birth certificate?


Some members have confirmed having used it successfully
No independent confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla

I contacted few RCMP service providers ..they are charging 14000rs for RCMP for Canada.
Is this the fees for this ..
I contacted Indiafingerprinting.com


----------



## subz.finwiz

aus_az said:


> Is the Immiaccount site down?




Looks like ... even I am facing issues logging in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

himanisingla said:


> 10th certificate is valid birth certificate?




Yes 
In addition you can submit passport as proof of age/ dob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

subz.finwiz said:


> Looks like ... even I am facing issues logging in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issues working fine  

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratham

Yes site is down...! Service Temporary available..!


----------



## pratham

Hi Guys,

Has anyone received grant this week? I am waiting since 21st April .. I have submitted all the documents and only received query for Medical which I have completed and waiting for grant..


----------



## Landcruiser

pratham said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone received grant this week? I am waiting since 21st April .. I have submitted all the documents and only received query for Medical which I have completed and waiting for grant..


I doubt. The grants are not coming as the year cycle closes this month is what my agent is saying. Just fidding my fingers for more than 3 months now. Agent says wait for July and also normally it can take up to 6 months. As frustrating as it is I dont see I can do anything more other than wait.


----------



## JP Mosa

Pak_Kor_Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have TWO questions related to passport / citizenship.
> 
> (1) My original machine readable passport was expired in 2013 and our embassy in South Korea renewed it manually with extension stamp for another 5 years. I have used that passport to travel to many different countries without any problem. Now I heard that the embassy can print new machine readable passports. Should I get new one? Will my manually extended passport be a problem for my VISA application?
> 
> (2) I am permanent resident of SK and expected to receive my citizenship by July / August. My question is If I get 189 VISA on my Paki passport then can I convert it to SK passport or can I use it with SK passport?
> 
> Due to my unique circumstance, I am confused either to get my new Paki passport or not. Which, eventually, I will have to renounce after getting SK passport.




1). Why would it be a problem, when you travelled many countries !

All newly issued PPs machine readable, so suggest to take one


2). I think one which will be used to apply for visa will be considered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi1913

Which is the best time to arrive in Austraila for job hunt? I heard July, is it correct, I wont be able to make July this year, serving NP on my India Job, planning to come in Oct
I have 3 years kid, when can I get addmission for her in Austraila?


Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

One thing I'd like to add here, since DIBP has been requesting to send PTE scores from Pearson website, please do that, for direct grant. Also, for some recent applicants, they have asked internet based PTE scores again (despite having already sent it). This means that either they are misplacing the information or there is some miscommunication going on. So, I'd suggest you to attach the"Confirmation of Score Report Order" email as pdf *and *the screenshot of error message.


----------



## laxswa

Panda112 said:


> One thing I'd like to add here, since DIBP has been requesting to send PTE scores from Pearson website, please do that, for direct grant. Also, for some recent applicants, they have asked internet based PTE scores again (despite having already sent it). This means that either they are misplacing the information or there is some miscommunication going on. So, I'd suggest you to attach the"Confirmation of Score Report Order" email as pdf *and *the screenshot of error message.


When i tried to do the same,it says, it has already been sent to DIBP..but i never did this...did it happen automatically??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

Hi Panda112,

Has you been asked to submit online PTE score by CO? Which is your CO team?
My score report was automatically sent to DIBP upon my test since March, 2016 so I couldnot send it once more. I already send confirmation email of PTE report sending order to DIBP. Do you think my online report can be stored in DIBP until now?

Cheers,





Panda112 said:


> One thing I'd like to add here, since DIBP has been requesting to send PTE scores from Pearson website, please do that, for direct grant. Also, for some recent applicants, they have asked internet based PTE scores again (despite having already sent it). This means that either they are misplacing the information or there is some miscommunication going on. So, I'd suggest you to attach the"Confirmation of Score Report Order" email as pdf *and *the screenshot of error message.


----------



## ashrathore

Same with me. Its already sent.


----------



## sultan_azam

Ryanmic said:


> Got the direct grant today morning
> Thanks, all who guided me in right direction, especially Sultan
> 
> Best of luck 2 ALL !!
> 
> My Timeline for Taptalk users
> ==================
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (65 pts)
> 11-Feb-2017 EOI Submitted
> 06-Mar-2017 EOI Last Updated
> 29-Mar-2017 ITA Received for 189
> 09-Apr-2017 Visa Lodged
> 15-Apr-2017 Documents Uploaded except PCC
> 26-Apr-2017 PCC and medicals uploaded
> 07-May-2017 Uploaded extra docs - bank stmts/Tax ref
> 06-Jun-2017 ***Visa Grant


congratulations mate..


----------



## sultan_azam

ravi1913 said:


> Today I have received the golden email of GRANT : ): )
> Thank you a lot all of you who guided me always
> My timeline -
> 261313
> ITA - 28 march
> Visa lodged - 9th April (front loaded everything except medical)
> Medical uploaded - 1st May
> GRANT - 6th June : ) : )
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


congratulations Ravi....


----------



## sultan_azam

himanshu469 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is to inform you all that today I got the grant mail today morning.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members who gave their prompt support specially Newbienz, Zabback & Sultan. All of you are doing a wonderful job in guiding people to get their grants.
> 
> Also, I would like to update all my fellow members who had received the CO contact from Brisbane that you can expect your grant letter from Adelaide.
> 
> Below are my timelines and I wish you all the best for every member who are awaiting their grant....
> 
> My Timeline
> ==================
> ANZSCO Code: 233411 (65 pts)
> 13-Mar-2017 # EOI Submitted
> 14-Mar-2017 # Invitation received
> 9-Apr-2017 # Application submitted & docs uploaded
> 28-Apr-2017 # CO contact for Medicals for self & wife (Brisbane Office)
> 7-May-2017# Medicals uploaded & IP button pressed
> 6-June-2017# VISA Granted (Adelaide office)


congratulations Himanshu


----------



## sultan_azam

subz.finwiz said:


> Does anyone know, if the "health assessment" page in ImmiAccount, will reflect any status once the panel clinic has uploaded health test results ?
> how do we know panel clinic has completed their task & referred the matter back to DIBP ?
> 
> The representative in panel clinic told they will take 1 week time to process, and I can verify in ImmiAccount. Till now there is nothing shows up in ImmiAccount page.
> Any idea ?


in the health assessment tab it should say "health clearance provided - no action required" if all clear


----------



## sultan_azam

laxswa said:


> I have a query...want really someone to answer please...I lodged 189 VA on 6th March 2017.On 22 of the same month , i was requested to upload my employment evidence by a CO from Adelaide.I uploaded it on 27 March.till then its complete silence.No job verification done till today. My question is,is there any possibility to receive any more request for additional information?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


possible if anything comes up after any verification ( education/employment/relationship etc) which is not in line with documents submitted by you


----------



## sultan_azam

orbittingman said:


> Hi everyone, currently I'm applying as a Software Engineer to the 189 visa. I have in reality 7 years of experience (3.5 in 1st job and 3.5 in 2nd job). While getting ACS accreditation i had not quit my 2nd job and didn't want to ask them as i was afraid of fallouts, so i just did accreditation with 3.5 years. Now I have quit my 2nd job also and i have certificate from bothof them.
> When I applied for 190 visa, I got my application rejected as I had put my entire 3.5 years as experience but as 2 years is not valid since it was used by ACS, I can only put 1.5 years so I'll get 0 points. I told the person I have another 3.5 years and showed them the letter from my 2nd job but they want me to go back to ACS and get it also accredited. That's another $400 gone if I do that.
> 
> Now I have 65 points from other factors so do you guys think I'll just apply to 189 visa with 0 work experience (65 points) or should I go back to skills and get another 5 points before I apply? Time is not a big thing with me, so I can wait for a few months easily but I just need to get an invite before my health declaration, etc. expires (in another 12 months or so) Any thoughts?


it will be safe to do acs assessment for the 2nd job also before you apply or visa

also take the rnr letter from HR else there could be problem at verification stage


----------



## sultan_azam

panna said:


> Dear All
> Is there any impact on visa application if the main applicant has experience on family own business?
> Regards
> Panna


main applicant should be able to verify the experience


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I applied for 189 in March, at that time I was working in Saudi Arabia. I moved back to Pakistan two days back as my employment was terminated because of completion of the project. I want to ask what other information should I update on my application apart from updating the address. Should I also give them information about my end of employment? Currently I am unemployed.
> 
> Thank you.


yes, update them


----------



## sultan_azam

saladin450 said:


> Although my employment was related to my nominated occupation , I choose the option "No" when they asked " Has the applicant been employed in nominated occupation " since I was not claiming points for it . What should I do now ?


thats alright



saladin450 said:


> Secondly I did not include internships in my Visa 189 application , should I include them in form 80 in employment details section?﻿


yeah, thats ok


----------



## sultan_azam

amoghban said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my spouse. DO i still need to submit resume for her?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ajit
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 12 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 12 March 2017 - PTE
> 13 March 2017 - EOI Submitted


not required though, uploading this now will add more confusion and can put to verify this new document, so let it be as it is, uploading while applying would have been better but not now


----------



## Panda112

I haven't been contacted by CO yet, I'm just taking precautions by informing DIBP that I've already sent my PTE scores.
If you have already sent it to DIBP, then it's done. They must already have it in their system. You sent them the confirmation email, which should do the work. I think what you can also do is log into your PTE online portal and try to send the scores again to DIBP. It'll give you an error message saying your scores are already sent and you can't do it twice. Screenshot that and send it to CO if necessary. If CO insists again, there must be some other way, consult your PTE test center.



amigos said:


> Hi Panda112,
> 
> Has you been asked to submit online PTE score by CO? Which is your CO team?
> My score report was automatically sent to DIBP upon my test since March, 2016 so I couldnot send it once more. I already send confirmation email of PTE report sending order to DIBP. Do you think my online report can be stored in DIBP until now?
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Panda112

Maybe you asked the scores to be sent to DIBP while filling out the form/ paying for PTE test. Anyways, attach the score sent acknowledgement mail, if you have it.



laxswa said:


> When i tried to do the same,it says, it has already been sent to DIBP..but i never did this...did it happen automatically??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

pratham said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone received grant this week? I am waiting since 21st April .. I have submitted all the documents and only received query for Medical which I have completed and waiting for grant..


Hi Pratham,

My application too was submitted on the same date for 261313 with 70 points..My MARA was notified today by the DIBP CO about the quota exceeding for this year and delay in processing my case.

Did u receive any such mail recently?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Pratham,
> 
> My application too was submitted on the same date for 261313 with 70 points..My MARA was notified today by the DIBP CO about the quota exceeding for this year and delay in processing my case.
> 
> Did u receive any such mail recently?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Most of the applicants for SCO 261313 have received that note.


----------



## kaushik_91

amit85 said:


> Most of the applicants for SCO 261313 have received that note.


What does that imply? Can I hope for a grant in July?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

amit85 said:


> *Most* of the applicants for SCO 261313 have received that note.


*Most *????


----------



## pratham

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi Pratham,
> 
> My application too was submitted on the same date for 261313 with 70 points..My MARA was notified today by the DIBP CO about the quota exceeding for this year and delay in processing my case.
> 
> Did u receive any such mail recently?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Kaushik,

I have not received any such email. I am not sure if DIBP send such emails too applicant or agent? Hoping to receive the grant soon..! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jazz25

kaushik_91 said:


> What does that imply? Can I hope for a grant in July?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can't say 
No one knows the methodology followed by DIBP. They work in mysterious ways. Let's hope we get to hear on the grants soon!


----------



## jazz25

sultan_azam said:


> *Most *????


My bad! Should have used "*A lot*"


----------



## himanisingla

Bank statements are being asked by my consultant to lodge visa...do I need to have sufficient funds or its just proof of salary being credited in my account.. Please guide


----------



## NB

himanisingla said:


> Bank statements are being asked by my consultant to lodge visa...do I need to have sufficient funds or its just proof of salary being credited in my account.. Please guide


He is asking for which period ?

If it's current, then it's for financial capability proof and if it is for previous years, then it would be for salary credit evidence 

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla

newbienz said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bank statements are being asked by my consultant to lodge visa...do I need to have sufficient funds or its just proof of salary being credited in my account.. Please guide
> 
> 
> 
> He is asking for which period ?
> 
> If it's current, then it's for financial capability proof and if it is for previous years, then it would be for salary credit evidence
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I have 10 years exp..so for all ten years..but for safety sake should I maintain some funds?


----------



## NB

himanisingla said:


> I have 10 years exp..so for all ten years..but for safety sake should I maintain some funds?


If you can show a balance of about 20,000$ Equivalent it may be helpful but it's not a must

Your decision 

Cheers


----------



## Shahzad727

Hi Guys , I am General Accountant applicant waiting for 7 months , I am onshore with my family and my Agent received an email from DIBP regarding quota being filled up , I am with GSM Brisbane , any accountant received a Grant recently?


----------



## subz.finwiz

pratham said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone received grant this week? I am waiting since 21st April .. I have submitted all the documents and only received query for Medical which I have completed and waiting for grant..




Not so soon my dear friend 
I ve not even got co contact.
Let's assume 4 months before something will happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

laxswa said:


> When i tried to do the same,it says, it has already been sent to DIBP..but i never did this...did it happen automatically??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




Yes right. 
It happens automatically 
For me it happened 1 day after Pte score release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratham

subz.finwiz said:


> Yes right.
> It happens automatically
> For me it happened 1 day after Pte score release
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry my friend for not being clear on dates earlier. CO contacted me regarding medical on 5th Apr and i have clicked IP button on 12th April.
Since then there is no contact and status is Application Assessment in Progress
Here are my details


__________________
Job code: 261313 (Sofware Engineer)
EOI filed: 02-Mar-2017 with 65 Points
Invitation Received: 15th March 2017 
Visa Lodge: 28th Mar 2017 
CO Assignment: 5th Apr 2017 
Grant: TBC :fingerscrossed:


----------



## subz.finwiz

pratham said:


> Sorry my friend for not being clear on dates earlier. CO contacted me regarding medical on 5th Apr and i have clicked IP button on 12th April.
> 
> Since then there is no contact and status is Application Assessment in Progress
> 
> Here are my details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> Job code: 261313 (Sofware Engineer)
> 
> EOI filed: 02-Mar-2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> 
> Visa Lodge: 28th Mar 2017
> 
> CO Assignment: 5th Apr 2017
> 
> Grant: TBC :fingerscrossed:




It will come ... stay tuned.
I have provided all info on 1st May & currently medical part is being done. No CO contact yet , but I know it will happen sometime later.
There are few guys who lodged in 2016 and still no CO contact. So they have more reasons to lose patience than 2017 gang I believe. 
Let's wait for it to happen in due course of time & focus on something else in life ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

himanisingla said:


> Bank statements are being asked by my consultant to lodge visa...do I need to have sufficient funds or its just proof of salary being credited in my account.. Please guide


-
Bank statements are used to authenticate your employment i.e. along with salary slips your bank statements ensure that you are paid employee of the organization. One can submit salary certificate in lieu of statement in case s/he receive salary as cash instead of in bank account.


----------



## hulisan08

Hi,

I just submitted my EOI today, thanks to all the information from this forum . To give some background, I am from India currently living in USA. i know that it would take 12 weeks to get PCC here. 
My question was, can i initiate PCC in USA without the invitation letter? if yes, is it advised to do that?
Also, planning to give another PTE test, is that a good idea?

Expert opinion is highly appreciated.

Job code: 261313 (SOFTWARE ENGINEER )
ACS Applied: 23-May-2017, Assessment (+ve): 5-Jun-2017
PTE 1st attempt: 20-Apr-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/86/78/82 
EOI filed: 09-Jun-2017 with 65 pts (Age:25, PTE:10, Workex:15, EDU:15)
Invitation Received: TBD


----------



## Panda112

Does occupation have more impact on the visa grant duration towards the end of June than before? I ask this because I noticed in myimmitracker that for those who lodge for visa between Jan-April get a direct grant or first CO contact within the first 40-50 days. For applicants who lodge after April, however, face more delay and this delay depends on occupation code (among other factors).


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Electronics Engineer 233411
Ielts 7
189 visa category
65 points
Invite: 4th jan
Visa application Lodge:9th feb
Co contacted for PCC & medical:23rd march
PCC & medical upload:02nd march

Its been exactly four months since visa is lodge, wonder what is happening ..
Any experts opinions ?


----------



## gaurav.shs

hulisan08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today, thanks to all the information from this forum . To give some background, I am from India currently living in USA. i know that it would take 12 weeks to get PCC here.
> My question was, can i initiate PCC in USA without the invitation letter? if yes, is it advised to do that?
> Also, planning to give another PTE test, is that a good idea?
> 
> Expert opinion is highly appreciated.
> 
> Job code: 261313 (SOFTWARE ENGINEER )
> ACS Applied: 23-May-2017, Assessment (+ve): 5-Jun-2017
> PTE 1st attempt: 20-Apr-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/86/78/82
> EOI filed: 09-Jun-2017 with 65 pts (Age:25, PTE:10, Workex:15, EDU:15)
> Invitation Received: TBD


Please proceed with US PCC as it takes 8-10 weeks and its not mandatory to wait for invite .


----------



## hulisan08

Thanks for the response.


gaurav.shs said:


> Please proceed with US PCC as it takes 8-10 weeks and its not mandatory to wait for invite .


----------



## Kanwalsingh

Shahzad727 said:


> Hi Guys , I am General Accountant applicant waiting for 7 months , I am onshore with my family and my Agent received an email from DIBP regarding quota being filled up , I am with GSM Brisbane , any accountant received a Grant recently?


I'm in the same occupation code as you buddy, applied on 18th Jan 2017 and after the initial CO contact there has been complete silence. Haven't seem many grants for accountants on this forum or the immitracker (especially asian subcontinents). Lets just hope to hear something in the coming month :fingerscrossed:


----------



## singh1982

hulisan08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today, thanks to all the information from this forum . To give some background, I am from India currently living in USA. i know that it would take 12 weeks to get PCC here.
> My question was, can i initiate PCC in USA without the invitation letter? if yes, is it advised to do that?
> Also, planning to give another PTE test, is that a good idea?
> 
> Expert opinion is highly appreciated.
> 
> Job code: 261313 (SOFTWARE ENGINEER )
> ACS Applied: 23-May-2017, Assessment (+ve): 5-Jun-2017
> PTE 1st attempt: 20-Apr-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/86/78/82
> EOI filed: 09-Jun-2017 with 65 pts (Age:25, PTE:10, Workex:15, EDU:15)
> Invitation Received: TBD


If I were you, I would've taken pte again. You are so close to 79+ in all.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

hulisan08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today, thanks to all the information from this forum . To give some background, I am from India currently living in USA. i know that it would take 12 weeks to get PCC here.
> My question was, can i initiate PCC in USA without the invitation letter? if yes, is it advised to do that?
> Also, planning to give another PTE test, is that a good idea?
> 
> Expert opinion is highly appreciated.
> 
> Job code: 261313 (SOFTWARE ENGINEER )
> ACS Applied: 23-May-2017, Assessment (+ve): 5-Jun-2017
> PTE 1st attempt: 20-Apr-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/86/78/82
> EOI filed: 09-Jun-2017 with 65 pts (Age:25, PTE:10, Workex:15, EDU:15)
> Invitation Received: TBD


I would suggest you wait till you get an invite. If you get the PCC now, please remember that the IED is valid for 1 year from date of PCC/Medical, so you'll have less time to make your first entry to Aus.
Being in the US, you have the option to approach a channeler and get PCC results within 3-6 days.


----------



## yousufkhan

amit85 said:


> I would suggest you wait till you get an invite. If you get the PCC now, please remember that the IED is valid for 1 year from date of PCC/Medical, so you'll have less time to make your first entry to Aus.
> Being in the US, you have the option to approach a channeler and get PCC results within 3-6 days.


-
Hi,
What if PCC and medical are taken at difference of one month which will be considered to determine IED?


----------



## jazz25

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi,
> What if PCC and medical are taken at difference of one month which will be considered to determine IED?


Earliest of the two.


----------



## sultan_azam

himanisingla said:


> Bank statements are being asked by my consultant to lodge visa...do I need to have sufficient funds or its just proof of salary being credited in my account.. Please guide


considering it is 189 visa you have filed, he may be asking for the salary credited entries in bank statements


----------



## sultan_azam

newbienz said:


> If you can show a balance of about 20,000$ Equivalent it may be helpful but it's not a must
> 
> Your decision
> 
> Cheers


correct me if I am wrong, 

that 20K thing is for 190 and not for all states, i guess WA or may be 1-2 more states but not all, 

there is no such minimum fund requirement in 189...


----------



## himanisingla

sultan_azam said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can show a balance of about 20,000$ Equivalent it may be helpful but it's not a must
> 
> Your decision
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> O am
> correct me if I am wrong,
> 
> that 20K thing is for 190 and not for all states, i guess WA or may be 1-2 more states but not all,
> 
> there is no such minimum fund requirement in 189...
Click to expand...

I am filing 190 NSW visa ..so for that bank statements are being asked.. My consultant said it is for salary credit only


----------



## sultan_azam

hulisan08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today, thanks to all the information from this forum . To give some background, I am from India currently living in USA. i know that it would take 12 weeks to get PCC here.
> My question was, can i initiate PCC in USA without the invitation letter? if yes, is it advised to do that?
> Also, planning to give another PTE test, is that a good idea?
> 
> Expert opinion is highly appreciated.
> 
> Job code: 261313 (SOFTWARE ENGINEER )
> ACS Applied: 23-May-2017, Assessment (+ve): 5-Jun-2017
> PTE 1st attempt: 20-Apr-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/86/78/82
> EOI filed: 09-Jun-2017 with 65 pts (Age:25, PTE:10, Workex:15, EDU:15)
> Invitation Received: TBD


reattempt of PTE is a good idea in your case, good luck for speaking, 

some tips on USA pcc in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

i think you can initiate USA pcc process without an invitation letter


----------



## sultan_azam

Panda112 said:


> Does occupation have more impact on the visa grant duration towards the end of June than before? I ask this because I noticed in myimmitracker that for those who lodge for visa between Jan-April get a direct grant or first CO contact within the first 40-50 days. For applicants who lodge after April, however, face more delay and this delay depends on occupation code (among other factors).


mate, no offense to creators of myimmitracker, but not all data is reported/updated on myimmitracker, not everyone is active, not everyone is aware of myimmitracker


and yeah, occupation have no role towards visa grant timelines either in june or any other month


----------



## NB

sultan_azam said:


> correct me if I am wrong,
> 
> that 20K thing is for 190 and not for all states, i guess WA or may be 1-2 more states but not all,
> 
> there is no such minimum fund requirement in 189...


You are correct
The member was worried why the CO had asked for even the current period bank statement.
That's why I advised that if he shows a good balance it may be helpful, with a rider that it is not a must

Moreover, to be honest if an applicant gets a PR he would have to remit atleast 20k AUD to Australia even before he lands there for immediate expenses till he can get a job

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

himanisingla said:


> I am filing 190 NSW visa ..so for that bank statements are being asked.. My consultant said it is for salary credit only


190 nsw doesnt have minimum fund requirement, your consultant is true about salary credit entries


----------



## sethu.it2000

Hi all, I have 65 points as of now (30 - Age, 15 - Education, 10 - Exp, 10 - PTE), which will be converted to 70 by July 2017. Can I opt for 190 (NSW State Sponsorship - 75 by Jul 2017) as well or shall I apply only for 189 ? Any suggestions.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi all, I have 65 points as of now (30 - Age, 15 - Education, 10 - Exp, 10 - PTE), which will be converted to 70 by July 2017. Can I opt for 190 (NSW State Sponsorship - 75 by Jul 2017) as well or shall I apply only for 189 ? Any suggestions.


You can file both EOIs right away... if not yet done... are you going to earn extra work experience points in July ?

What is the occupation code and name ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Rahul_UK183 said:


> You can file both EOIs right away... if not yet done... are you going to earn extra work experience points in July ?
> 
> What is the occupation code and name ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
As per ACS, I can consider experience after Jun 2009, with which I will be able to claim 70 points by Jul 2017.

Is it wise to apply both, as I heard there will be extra cost to be paid for the SS. 

If I go with 70 for 189, what is the date of probability that I will get an ITA.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sethu.it2000 said:


> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> As per ACS, I can consider experience after Jun 2009, with which I will be able to claim 70 points by Jul 2017.
> 
> Is it wise to apply both, as I heard there will be extra cost to be paid for the SS.
> 
> If I go with 70 for 189, what is the date of probability that I will get an ITA.


See this link..www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

189 for 2613 with 70 points should get an invite in July.

Yes its wise but be prepared to either waste a state nomination or worse case waste 300 AUD... choice is yours.. I am in the same boat btw. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Rahul_UK183 said:


> See this link..Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 - Iscah
> 
> 189 for 2613 with 70 points should get an invite in July.
> 
> Yes its wise but be prepared to either waste a state nomination or worse case waste 300 AUD... choice is yours.. I am in the same boat btw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Gr8. Thanks for the info Rahul.

Also, can we apply for PCC here in India, without ITA ? I heard in Chennai, people were asked for ITA print out, without which they didnt give PCC.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sethu.it2000 said:


> Gr8. Thanks for the info Rahul.
> 
> Also, can we apply for PCC here in India, without ITA ? I heard in Chennai, people were asked for ITA print out, without which they didnt give PCC.


Cant comment on the PCC bit... I am not based in India.. got my Indian PCC done abroad via VFS.

Will let someone else confirm that. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Cant comment on the PCC bit... I am not based in India.. got my Indian PCC done abroad via VFS.
> 
> Will let someone else confirm that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Also, I was in UK for 2 yrs in the experience history. Can you please provide me the link where to apply for UK PCC.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sethu.it2000 said:


> Also, I was in UK for 2 yrs in the experience history. Can you please provide me the link where to apply for UK PCC.


https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Rahul_UK183 said:


> https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks Rahul


----------



## yousufkhan

amit85 said:


> Earliest of the two.


-
I also have the same idea. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## singh1982

Hi, I have a doubt which I hope experts can answer. The place where I live has multiple address formats for the same address e.g flat no 10, Y pocket, new delhi has been written as Y-10, new delhi in some bills. Other bills have yet other formats.Even my ACS has latter format.

Kindly suggest what to do here, should I get my address updated on all utility bills as per address given in ACS document since I may need these as address proof while lodging visa docs?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Hi All,

My ACS assessment is as below. 

"The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

What is the start date should I fill while submitting EOI. 01/06/2009 or 01/07/2009


----------



## singh1982

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS assessment is as below.
> 
> "The following employment after June 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> What is the start date should I fill while submitting EOI. 01/06/2009 or 01/07/2009


Make 2 rows - one for duration you wont claim points and another if you are claiming points, if it's the same Employer

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

singh1982 said:


> Make 2 rows - one for duration you wont claim points and another if you are claiming points, if it's the same Employer
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I would like to know what date will be applicable for claiming points, as ACS said after Jun 2009.


----------



## vikaschandra

sethu.it2000 said:


> Yeah, I would like to know what date will be applicable for claiming points, as ACS said after Jun 2009.


1/7/2009 will be the start date which should be marked as "Yes" to the question is this job relevant to the nominated occupation code. 

You can make another entry to date 1/6/2009 and mark that as "No" to the same question


----------



## vikaschandra

singh1982 said:


> Hi, I have a doubt which I hope experts can answer. The place where I live has multiple address formats for the same address e.g flat no 10, Y pocket, new delhi has been written as Y-10, new delhi in some bills. Other bills have yet other formats.Even my ACS has latter format.
> 
> Kindly suggest what to do here, should I get my address updated on all utility bills as per address given in ACS document since I may need these as address proof while lodging visa docs?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


If it is possible to get the address updated do so. But I personally do not think this is going to matter very much as far as it is close to being similar


----------



## NB

vikaschandra said:


> 1/7/2009 will be the start date which should be marked as "Yes" to the question is this job relevant to the nominated occupation code.
> 
> You can make another entry to date 1/6/2009 and mark that as "No" to the same question


The another entry to date would be 30/06/2009 and not 1/6/2009 as mentioned above

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

vikaschandra said:


> If it is possible to get the address updated do so. But I personally do not think this is going to matter very much as far as it is close to being similar


The various address formats are quite different, some have adjacent places added e.g x nagar whereas x nagar is far away from my home😢...

Experts - your opinions please?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

singh1982 said:


> The various address formats are quite different, some have adjacent places added e.g x nagar whereas x nagar is far away from my home😢...
> 
> Experts - your opinions please?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



What would be problem with various formats of same address as long as all those formats lead to same destination!


----------



## sethu.it2000

newbienz said:


> The another entry to date would be 30/06/2009 and not 1/6/2009 as mentioned above
> 
> Cheers


Actually my total experience starts from 18 Jun 2007. Shall I put initial entry as 18 Jun 2007 to 30 Jun 2009 with "No" and 1 Jul 2009 to Till date as "Yes". Please suggest.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sethu.it2000 said:


> Actually my total experience starts from 18 Jun 2007. Shall I put initial entry as 18 Jun 2007 to 30 Jun 2009 with "No" and 1 Jul 2009 to Till date as "Yes". Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


That's correct 

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000

newbienz said:


> That's correct
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Buddy ...

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabil65

Dear Experts, could you please help me out with my inquiries -

1. I have lodged 189 visa for me and my wife, my wife is currently in offshore. Our visa application is still on process. At this time, is it possible for me to bring her in Australia on a "Visitor 600- Family sponsored visa" ? As our 189 visa is still on process, is that going to make any effect to get a grant on visitor visa?

2. Can someone change the state while the 489- Family sponsored stream is still one process ?

Please share if you have similar experience or have informations regarding this issue.

Thank you


----------



## Unemplyed

Plz reply soon.....
After physical verification....
Howmany has got visa grant soon and the success percentage after it
Need expert view


----------



## prantika

*Need Expert Opinion*

Hi ,

I have 2 questions, can someone please help to answer the below urgently:

1. time to get visa grant after submitting all documents
2. are acs candidates getting any call for employment verification from Australian high commissioner

Thanks in advance
Regards
Prantika


----------



## yousufkhan

Unemplyed said:


> Plz reply soon.....
> After physical verification....
> Howmany has got visa grant soon and the success percentage after it
> Need expert view


-
Not an expert. But I can say there is no slecefic timeframe after verification. However, visa usually granted after 2-4 months after verification.


----------



## NB

prantika said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have 2 questions, can someone please help to answer the below urgently:
> 
> 1. time to get visa grant after submitting all documents
> 2. are acs candidates getting any call for employment verification from Australian high commissioner
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Prantika


1. Most of the applicants get the grant within 4 months but some have been waiting for more then a year also

2. Quite a few applicants who have been assessed by ACS have informed that they have got verification calls from AHC

Cheers


----------



## NB

Unemplyed said:


> Plz reply soon.....
> After physical verification....
> Howmany has got visa grant soon and the success percentage after it
> Need expert view


I don't think any member would have the answer to your question no matter how many time you repeat it

Cheers


----------



## subz.finwiz

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Cant comment on the PCC bit... I am not based in India.. got my Indian PCC done abroad via VFS.
> 
> Will let someone else confirm that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


ITA is needed before you can approach PSK for PCC clearance in India.


----------



## andreyx108b

amit85 said:


> Most of the applicants for SCO 261313 have received that note.




Regardless of job code - many received it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

subz.finwiz said:


> ITA is needed before you can approach PSK for PCC clearance in India.


I think this is not mandatory. I & my spouse got our Indian PCCs from PSK without submitting ITA with them. I think it may be at PSK's discretion.


----------



## naman1315

Please can any one help me fill the summary statement of profesional engineer?


----------



## vikaschandra

newbienz said:


> The another entry to date would be 30/06/2009 and not 1/6/2009 as mentioned above
> 
> Cheers


Yes you are right


----------



## vikaschandra

Unemplyed said:


> Plz reply soon.....
> After physical verification....
> Howmany has got visa grant soon and the success percentage after it
> Need expert view


As newbienz said no one can give you the exact timeframe. Success of visa being granted post verification depends on how satisfied DIBP officials were with the evidences received.


----------



## Sourabh123

newbienz said:


> When I applied for the marriage certificate in the married name in Bangalore , I was asked to make a separate name change certificate and I did
> 
> I do not know if it mandatory or if the passport office will ask for it, I have no idea.
> I had submitted when I applied for the name change in the passport after marriage because I had it.
> 
> You can check the documents list required for name change in passport after marriage
> 
> Cheers



Hi,

I have got my wife's new passport issued with changed name. I believe now the passport should suffice, I won't need to produce a name change certificate separately.
Does that sound correct to you?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## andreyx108b

naveen1224 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a CO contact today asking for spouse ACS document. I have uploaded the same and clicked IP button. CO Name is Ladan from Adelaide.
> 
> How fast is Adelaide team in processing compared to Brisbane.
> 
> Does anyone on the forum has CO contact from the GSM Adelaide team?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


Sharing CO names is a bad practice. 

Average to grant time after CO contact is about 6-12 weeks, both PC are similar in time.


----------



## julianjai

andreyx108b said:


> Sharing CO names is a bad practice.
> 
> Average to grant time after CO contact is about 6-12 weeks, both PC are similar in time.


Could u please explain why it is a bad practice?. Thanks a lot for an explanation


----------



## Panda112

julianjai said:


> Could u please explain why it is a bad practice?. Thanks a lot for an explanation


1. Someone desperate might tell the CO "why is my application not processed and Julian's is"
2. Violates forum rules (not revealing private information about oneself and others"
3. These days department is looking at third party forums (some guys reported discussion about immitracker and one reported about being caught using career episode writing service). You wouldn't want your CO to find your post about him.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my wife's new passport issued with changed name. I believe now the passport should suffice, I won't need to produce a name change certificate separately.
> Does that sound correct to you?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Were you not required to produce a name change certificate to get the Name changed in the passport ?
I was asked.

Check again. Maybe you have it somewhere

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

Hello friends 

If any country deny issuing police clearance, will that affect our application ? I have one from my home country, but not from Singapore since I haven't resided there. I have only been in ships(for work) under Singapore registration. I have official mail from Singapore police force stating that they don't issue PCC to people who do not stay there. 

Will it cause any delay in processing of 189 visa ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> Sharing CO names is a bad practice.
> 
> Average to grant time after CO contact is about 6-12 weeks, both PC are similar in time.


Ok, to allay a few rumours. 

Sharing the CO's full names (rather than just first names) is bad. They might then be able to be tracked down and contacted, and they have the same right to privacy as anyone else. Having said that, it is normally their choice whether they use their first name or full name on contact with you.

However, the most important factor is that knowing your Case Officer's name from one contact does not help you much at all. Cases can be viewed and actioned by any Case Officer, and most cases will have more than one, even up to several different Case Officers handling them during their processing. Cases are NOT permanently attached to one Case Officer.



Panda112 said:


> 1. Someone desperate might tell the CO "why is my application not processed and Julian's is"
> 2. Violates forum rules (not revealing private information about oneself and others"
> 3. These days department is looking at third party forums (some guys reported discussion about immitracker and one reported about being caught using career episode writing service). You wouldn't want your CO to find your post about him.


1. Case Officers don't care too much about this - it would be at most a trivial annoyance - the reality is that even when cases seem the same, they may not be, so they can get different treatment - that's all they have to say, and what they would say. They will normally say "We have everything we need for now for your application, we'll contact you for anything else if we need it, you just need to wait" and they are telling you the truth. If they could grant your case right away, they generally will! 

2. First names don't really matter all that much, if they did they would be deleted by moderators - but as I've already mentioned, knowing the Case Officer from one contact doesn't mean any given application will or won't still be allocated to that Case Officer, even the next day, for a variety of reasons. Trying to use the name of a Case Officer as any basis for comparison of processing with other people's applications is generally pointless. 

3. The Department is not looking at third party forums. DIBP will respond to questions raised with them regarding information given on forums if that information is not correct, but they don't have the time or resources to be scouring forums, and most Case Managers certainly don't have the time or inclination.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaju said:


> Ok, to allay a few rumours.
> 
> Sharing the CO's full names (rather than just first names) is bad. They might then be able to be tracked down and contacted, and they have the same right to privacy as anyone else. Having said that, it is normally their choice whether they use their first name or full name on contact with you.
> 
> However, the most important factor is that knowing your Case Officer's name from one contact does not help you much at all. Cases can be viewed and actioned by any Case Officer, and most cases will have more than one, even up to several different Case Officers handling them during their processing. Cases are NOT permanently attached to one Case Officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Case Officers don't care too much about this - it would be at most a trivial annoyance - the reality is that even when cases seem the same, they may not be, so they can get different treatment - that's all they have to say, and what they would say. They will normally say "We have everything we need for now for your application, we'll contact you for anything else if we need it, you just need to wait" and they are telling you the truth. If they could grant your case right away, they generally will!
> 
> 2. First names don't really matter all that much, if they did they would be deleted by moderators - but as I've already mentioned, knowing the Case Officer from one contact doesn't mean any given application will or won't still be allocated to that Case Officer, even the next day, for a variety of reasons. Trying to use the name of a Case Officer as any basis for comparison of processing with other people's applications is generally pointless.
> 
> 3. The Department is not looking at third party forums. DIBP will respond to questions raised with them regarding information given on forums if that information is not correct, but they don't have the time or resources to be scouring forums, and most Case Managers certainly don't have the time or inclination.


The reason behind me saying that showing CO names is a bad practice is that a few times here on the forum CO names were *SNIPPED*, while on other forums it is perfectly acceptable to share CO names  

I guess these were the full names, not just a first name, but we can't really see that, because what is shown is "My CO name is **SNIP** and... " . 

Thanks for confirming


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> Hello friends
> 
> If any country deny issuing police clearance, will that affect our application ? I have one from my home country, but not from Singapore since I haven't resided there. I have only been in ships(for work) under Singapore registration. I have official mail from Singapore police force stating that they don't issue PCC to people who do not stay there.
> 
> Will it cause any delay in processing of 189 visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is quite interesting, I guess this may suffice, or you will be requested, as i've seen some posts on this forum, sort of self-declaration saying that you don't have any convictions.


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> The reason behind me saying that showing CO names is a bad practice is that a few times here on the forum CO names were *SNIPPED*, while on other forums it is perfectly acceptable to share CO names
> 
> I guess these were the full names, not just a first name, but we can't really see that, because what is shown is "My CO name is **SNIP** and... " .
> 
> Thanks for confirming


Yes, you're right - full names are and will be deleted. 

Mostly, it's just a matter of courtesy, as well as privacy - it's very rare but not unheard of for people to try and contact Government officers privately, even outside of work, and of course this is highly undesirable, and can even be unsafe in particular situations .


----------



## yousufkhan

jithooos said:


> Hello friends
> 
> If any country deny issuing police clearance, will that affect our application ? I have one from my home country, but not from Singapore since I haven't resided there. I have only been in ships(for work) under Singapore registration. I have official mail from Singapore police force stating that they don't issue PCC to people who do not stay there.
> 
> Will it cause any delay in processing of 189 visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
You can request the CO that you have valid reasons of unavailability of PCC. You can attach the official email from Singapore Police as evidence


----------



## dr.amby

hello i want to ask that some of my exit entry stamps are missing in passport but there is entry stamp but I know the date of which I exit or entered.so can I write those dates?


----------



## nabil65

Can anyone help me with these queries please ? 


nabil65 said:


> Dear Experts, could you please help me out with my inquiries -
> 
> 1. I have lodged 189 visa for me and my wife, my wife is currently in offshore. Our visa application is still on process. At this time, is it possible for me to bring her in Australia on a "Visitor 600- Family sponsored visa" ? As our 189 visa is still on process, is that going to make any effect to get a grant on visitor visa?
> 
> 2. Can someone change the state while the 489- Family sponsored stream is still one process ?
> 
> Please share if you have similar experience or have informations regarding this issue.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam

jithooos said:


> Hello friends
> 
> If any country deny issuing police clearance, will that affect our application ? I have one from my home country, but not from Singapore since I haven't resided there. I have only been in ships(for work) under Singapore registration. I have official mail from Singapore police force stating that they don't issue PCC to people who do not stay there.
> 
> Will it cause any delay in processing of 189 visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think you shouldnt be asked for Singapore PCC considering your profession and the duration/ purpose of your stay in SG, in case DIBP demands, then the letter from SG police should work in your case


----------



## sultan_azam

nabil65 said:


> Originally Posted by nabil65 View Post
> Dear Experts, could you please help me out with my inquiries -
> 
> 1. I have lodged 189 visa for me and my wife, my wife is currently in offshore. Our visa application is still on process. At this time, is it possible for me to bring her in Australia on a "Visitor 600- Family sponsored visa" ? As our 189 visa is still on process, is that going to make any effect to get a grant on visitor visa?
> 
> 2. Can someone change the state while the 489- Family sponsored stream is still one process ?
> 
> Please share if you have similar experience or have informations regarding this issue.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with these queries please ?


i would have waited for 189 to finalise


----------



## nabil65

sultan_azam said:


> i would have waited for 189 to finalise


Thanks for your reply Sultan. I am actually waiting to see what happens in July. If theres no result then I will try to bring her on visitor visa. That's why started to do the planning now.


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> Sharing CO names is a bad practice.
> 
> Average to grant time after CO contact is about 6-12 weeks, both PC are similar in time.



Agree


----------



## mash2017

Hi All,

As per my observations no one has received a grant since 29th of May 2017 in this forum, right? So, i guess they have stopped granting visa for this year. Any idea when will they start issuing again for the year 2017-2018? 

has anyone who applied for visa after May been contacted by CO?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jazz25

mash2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per my observations no one has received a grant since 29th of May 2017 in this forum, right? So, i guess they have stopped granting visa for this year. Any idea when will they start issuing again for the year 2017-2018?
> 
> has anyone who applied for visa after May been contacted by CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think I saw people who reported grants until 6-Jun. Not sure if grants have been stopped completely or the numbers reduced drastically. In either case, it is expected that grants would start flowing in again starting July 2017.


----------



## mash2017

amit85 said:


> I think I saw people who reported grants until 6-Jun. Not sure if grants have been stopped completely or the numbers reduced drastically. In either case, it is expected that grants would start flowing in again starting July 2017.


Ohh.. is it? my latest observation was on 29th May. Good if it is happening at least at a slow pace. Hope we can expect a change from early July.


----------



## sultan_azam

mash2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per my observations no one has received a grant since 29th of May 2017 in this forum, right? So, i guess they have stopped granting visa for this year. Any idea when will they start issuing again for the year 2017-2018?
> 
> has anyone who applied for visa after May been contacted by CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i have seen grants till 06/06/2017


----------



## jazz25

mash2017 said:


> Ohh.. is it? my latest observation was on 29th May. Good if it is happening at least at a slow pace. Hope we can expect a change from early July.


Yes. All the best


----------



## prdream

Salary said:


> Is there a WhatsApp group that I can join, preferably one for those who's lodged their visa in April. Please pm me an invite is there is, thanks!


Yes. I'm also in the list..guys please touch base .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitr

Hi

Queries for ACS assessment.

I have got letter from my previous employers on company letterhead, content same as ACS Sample on their website for software engineer except the different designations I had. Below queries on same:

1) Is having the same content fine or it will be taken as copying and rejected?
2) Designations not mentioned but just the last desiganation I had. Is this fine?

Thanks


----------



## NB

rohitr said:


> Hi
> 
> Queries for ACS assessment.
> 
> I have got letter from my previous employers on company letterhead, content same as ACS Sample on their website for software engineer except the different designations I had. Below queries on same:
> 
> 1) Is having the same content fine or it will be taken as copying and rejected?
> 2) Designations not mentioned but just the last desiganation I had. Is this fine?
> 
> Thanks



1. Absolutely same content as ACS website does look to be a bit suspicious, but if that is the actual case, then you cannot help it

2. How many years have you worked in the company and what were your actual designation over the years ?

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan

rohitr said:


> Hi
> 
> Queries for ACS assessment.
> 
> I have got letter from my previous employers on company letterhead, content same as ACS Sample on their website for software engineer except the different designations I had. Below queries on same:
> 
> 1) Is having the same content fine or it will be taken as copying and rejected?
> 2) Designations not mentioned but just the last desiganation I had. Is this fine?
> 
> Thanks


-
1) Even if you have same R&R then try to rephrase and re-order to avoid suspicion or in worse case rejection.


----------



## rohitr

Thanks for reply.

1) I got approval for those responsibilities as in ACS sample from my delivery manager and then HR said yes to give me on letter head. So if ACS goes to verify, they will get positive from company. Yeah done the reordering. Hopefully wont be any issue.

2) Worked there for 2 years(total is 7yrs), joined as fresher so had multiple designations like Trainee S/w engnr, Associate s/w engnr and then S/w Engnr.

Cheers


----------



## NB

rohitr said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> 1) I got approval for those responsibilities as in ACS sample from my delivery manager and then HR said yes to give me on letter head. So if ACS goes to verify, they will get positive from company. Yeah done the reordering. Hopefully wont be any issue.
> 
> 2) Worked there for 2 years(total is 7yrs), joined as fresher so had multiple designations like Trainee S/w engnr, Associate s/w engnr and then S/w Engnr.
> 
> Cheers


In that case it will be better to get the Reference letter to mention all the roles with dates.
If that is not possible, I hope you have the records wherein you have been promoted along the way ?

Cheers


----------



## hulisan08

Thanks for the response Sultan. Being a new member, it is not allowing me to post a hyperlink. I was able to find the PCC thread and proceeding with my submission.



sultan_azam said:


> reattempt of PTE is a good idea in your case, good luck for speaking,
> 
> some tips on USA pcc in this thread
> i think you can initiate USA pcc process without an invitation letter


----------



## kn_538

Hi, I am new to this forum. Actually I have lodged my application on 19th April 2017 and got immi assessment commencement email on 29th may 2017. 

I would like to ask experts suggestion on one of my question regarding my application. When I click on view application. I could see below questions appears blank though I put yes/no while submission, in fact my downloaded PDF has correct answers but the same is not appearing in view application after logging in immi account. Do I need to use "update us " link in immi account to inform co or is this some common technical problem which dibp aware.

Here are those questions.
Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?

Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?

Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?


----------



## yousufkhan

kn_538 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. Actually I have lodged my application on 19th April 2017 and got immi assessment commencement email on 29th may 2017.
> 
> I would like to ask experts suggestion on one of my question regarding my application. When I click on view application. I could see below questions appears blank though I put yes/no while submission, in fact my downloaded PDF has correct answers but the same is not appearing in view application after logging in immi account. Do I need to use "update us " link in immi account to inform co or is this some common technical problem which dibp aware.
> 
> Here are those questions.
> Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
> 
> Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
> 
> Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?


-
This is due to technical issues in DIBP & will auto-correct. Don't worry about it.


----------



## hannibalthegr8

any idea how many grants were given for BA in July 2016.


----------



## shrish

hi am new member .my husband is in melbourne subclass-574visa category .which visa type myself and my son will be in and for health declaration this subclass is not there.pls help me out


----------



## andreyx108b

mash2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> As per my observations no one has received a grant since 29th of May 2017 in this forum, right? So, i guess they have stopped granting visa for this year. Any idea when will they start issuing again for the year 2017-2018?
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone who applied for visa after May been contacted by CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




There are a few grants here and there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Any CO contact recently for anyone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indaussi

Hi Frds

Today is 300th day to lodge visa...it like endless wait.....Sometime I feel…god is testing my patience…..

Feeling hopeless.....

Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
Immi. commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
Replied: 21-Sep-16
2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
Replied:17-Nov-16
AHC call 11-May-17


----------



## Rahul_UK183

indaussi said:


> Hi Frds
> 
> Today is 300th day to lodge visa...it like endless wait.....Sometime I feel…god is testing my patience…..
> 
> Feeling hopeless.....
> 
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Immi. commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-Sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17


Has any applicant got a health concern ? Form 815 has been asked. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

Does the grant letter come to the individual applicants email ID or only the primary applicant receive the grant letter for all the dependents ?


----------



## jmech08

indaussi said:


> Hi Frds
> 
> Today is 300th day to lodge visa...it like endless wait.....Sometime I feel…god is testing my patience…..
> 
> Feeling hopeless.....
> 
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Immi. commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-Sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17




Hello Indaussi,

What is your occupation and which GSM has been assigned to your application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

libati said:


> Does the grant letter come to the individual applicants email ID or only the primary applicant receive the grant letter for all the dependents ?


email id mentioned in application form will receive grant letter for all


----------



## sethu.it2000

Hi All. I am in the verge of submitting the EOI with 70 points. Just wanted to get confirmed from people here, if my spouse also should attempt English test as a mandatory requirement ? Anyways, I am not claiming partner skills as well. Pls suggest.


----------



## JP Mosa

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All. I am in the verge of submitting the EOI with 70 points. Just wanted to get confirmed from people here, if my spouse also should attempt English test as a mandatory requirement ? Anyways, I am not claiming partner skills as well. Pls suggest.



dependent is required to provide a proof for functional english (IELTS-4.5),
You do not claim points though.


She should either sit for an english exam or you should get a letter from university where she studied ,mentioning medium of instruction "ENGLISH"


----------



## NB

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All. I am in the verge of submitting the EOI with 70 points. Just wanted to get confirmed from people here, if my spouse also should attempt English test as a mandatory requirement ? Anyways, I am not claiming partner skills as well. Pls suggest.


If your spouse has studied in school or college in medium school, and you can get a certificate for the same, then she need not appear for a English test

The complete wording is given below


Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All. I am in the verge of submitting the EOI with 70 points. Just wanted to get confirmed from people here, if my spouse also should attempt English test as a mandatory requirement ? Anyways, I am not claiming partner skills as well. Pls suggest.


if you are not claiming points for partner skills then you need to prove *functional english skills* of spouse which can be done by

1. IELTS 4.5 overall or PTE 30 overall
or
2. a letter from college stating language of instruction was english


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All. I am in the verge of submitting the EOI with 70 points. Just wanted to get confirmed from people here, if my spouse also should attempt English test as a mandatory requirement ? Anyways, I am not claiming partner skills as well. Pls suggest.


The below link will help

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

JP Mosa said:


> dependent is required to provide a proof for functional english (IELTS-4.5),
> You do not claim points though.
> 
> 
> She should either sit for an english exam or you should get a letter from university where she studied ,mentioning medium of instruction "ENGLISH"


Thanks mate. Just to reconfirm, she should write English exam or I should get a letter from college stating her medium of study. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## sethu.it2000

newbienz said:


> If your spouse has studied in school or college in medium school, and you can get a certificate for the same, then she need not appear for a English test
> 
> The complete wording is given below
> 
> 
> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. My spouce has completed her MBA. So, can I get the medium of study for either of the graduation or should I get for both under graduation and post graduation. 

Also please confirm if she has to appear for test even after getting a letter from college.


----------



## JP Mosa

sethu.it2000 said:


> Thanks mate. Just to reconfirm, she should write English exam or I should get a letter from college stating her medium of study. Is my understanding correct?


Yes


----------



## libati

Thanks Sultan



sultan_azam said:


> email id mentioned in application form will receive grant letter for all


----------



## ryannav13

*Imp Info*



subz.finwiz said:


> Any CO contact recently for anyone ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one is replying to important Question about invitation after June 06th. 7th June was announced for list release for Skill select but no one is confirming that they have received Invitation for 189 or 190.

Can anyone reply with correct info what is the status of EOIs in June? Should be expect invitations on 21st June??


----------



## cvv209

This is for visa grants. Please refer other threads for information on EOIs. Any ways, it depends on your code n if it still has quota left for this year. For most of the codes, quota is over for this year. So mostly there won't be invitations. New year quota will open next year that is next month July.


ryannav13 said:


> subz.finwiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any CO contact recently for anyone ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No one is replying to important Question about invitation after June 06th. 7th June was announced for list release for Skill select but no one is confirming that they have received Invitation for 189 or 190.
> 
> Can anyone reply with correct info what is the status of EOIs in June? Should be expect invitations on 21st June??
Click to expand...


----------



## ryannav13

*ok*



cvv209 said:


> This is for visa grants. Please refer other threads for information on EOIs. Any ways, it depends on your code n if it still has quota left for this year. For most of the codes, quota is over for this year. So mostly there won't be invitations. New year quota will open next year that is next month July.


Okay , good. Just saw someone got invite on 7th. Best luck to all.


----------



## sultan_azam

ryannav13 said:


> No one is replying to important Question about invitation after June 06th. 7th June was announced for list release for Skill select but no one is confirming that they have received Invitation for 189 or 190.
> 
> Can anyone reply with correct info what is the status of EOIs in June? Should be expect invitations on 21st June??


non pro-rata occupations have received invite in June

if yours is pro-rata occupation then be positive for July


----------



## cvv209

Hi I need some help please. I have lodged visa on 3rd March. Still waiting for grant. Now my wife is pregnant. Expecting delivery in December. If we get grant then our IED would be roughly before feb or march 2018. 
Can you please suggest how can I get visa for new born baby. 
I heard that there is some way to update our visa application now so that no need to pay 800 dollars. If it is true then which is the best option to apply for visa. Is it before born like some update in application or after born. And either way what is the process.


----------



## indaussi

jmech08 said:


> Hello Indaussi,
> 
> What is your occupation and which GSM has been assigned to your application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network engg.)
CO Team: GSM Adelaide


----------



## yousufkhan

cvv209 said:


> Hi I need some help please. I have lodged visa on 3rd March. Still waiting for grant. Now my wife is pregnant. Expecting delivery in December. If we get grant then our IED would be roughly before feb or march 2018.
> Can you please suggest how can I get visa for new born baby.
> I heard that there is some way to update our visa application now so that no need to pay 800 dollars. If it is true then which is the best option to apply for visa. Is it before born like some update in application or after born. And either way what is the process.


-
Hi, you need to contact your CO and inform him about the circumstances and request him to hold the case until pregnancy. You can get info from below thread

Wife pregnant during the VISA process


----------



## sultan_azam

cvv209 said:


> Hi I need some help please. I have lodged visa on 3rd March. Still waiting for grant. Now my wife is pregnant. Expecting delivery in December. If we get grant then our IED would be roughly before feb or march 2018.
> Can you please suggest how can I get visa for new born baby.
> I heard that there is some way to update our visa application now so that no need to pay 800 dollars. If it is true then which is the best option to apply for visa. Is it before born like some update in application or after born. And either way what is the process.


you can write them a mail explaining your situation along with documentary evidence of pregnancy, you can ask them either to

1. put the case on hold untill baby is delivered so that you can add baby to visa application and entire family will be granted visa at once 

or else

2. you can request them to expedite visa grant by July or August so that you can travel to Australia by suitable time(say october), settle things there and arrange for baby delivery in Australia, baby will receive Australian citizenship by birth.

the chances of expediting the case is totally in their hands


----------



## Victor123

Hi, Anybody can tell me if Electronics Engineer is either eligible for 190 State nominated visa or 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional Visa). 

If not, then which are the options?


----------



## sultan_azam

Victor123 said:


> Hi, Anybody can tell me if Electronics Engineer is either eligible for 190 State nominated visa or 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional Visa).
> 
> If not, then which are the options?


EE is eligible for both 190 & 489 in Tasmania


----------



## Victor123

sultan_azam said:


> EE is eligible for both 190 & 489 in Tasmania


On ANZSCO it says"

IMPORTANT! As per legislative instrument, from 19th April 2017, this occupation is specified as skill occupation ONLY in relation to applications for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent visa, Subclass 485 Temporary Graduate visa and Subclass 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) (family nominated). This occupation is NOT specified as Skilled occupation in relation to any other visa subclass even though it is included in the Combine List of Eligible Skilled Occupations or in any other state skilled occupation list"


----------



## sultan_azam

Victor123 said:


> On ANZSCO it says"
> 
> IMPORTANT! As per legislative instrument, from 19th April 2017, this occupation is specified as skill occupation ONLY in relation to applications for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent visa, Subclass 485 Temporary Graduate visa and Subclass 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) (family nominated). This occupation is NOT specified as Skilled occupation in relation to any other visa subclass even though it is included in the Combine List of Eligible Skilled Occupations or in any other state skilled occupation list"


mate i donot understand this much of english, what I can infer from lot many websites is that EE is open in Tas at the moment, however it will be better to plan anything after new occupation lists are confirmed at start of July


----------



## cvv209

Thanks Yousaf


yousufkhan said:


> cvv209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I need some help please. I have lodged visa on 3rd March. Still waiting for grant. Now my wife is pregnant. Expecting delivery in December. If we get grant then our IED would be roughly before feb or march 2018.
> Can you please suggest how can I get visa for new born baby.
> I heard that there is some way to update our visa application now so that no need to pay 800 dollars. If it is true then which is the best option to apply for visa. Is it before born like some update in application or after born. And either way what is the process.
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Hi, you need to contact your CO and inform him about the circumstances and request him to hold the case until pregnancy. You can get info from below thread
> 
> Wife pregnant during the VISA process
Click to expand...


----------



## cvv209

Thanks sultan.


sultan_azam said:


> cvv209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I need some help please. I have lodged visa on 3rd March. Still waiting for grant. Now my wife is pregnant. Expecting delivery in December. If we get grant then our IED would be roughly before feb or march 2018.
> Can you please suggest how can I get visa for new born baby.
> I heard that there is some way to update our visa application now so that no need to pay 800 dollars. If it is true then which is the best option to apply for visa. Is it before born like some update in application or after born. And either way what is the process.
> 
> 
> 
> you can write them a mail explaining your situation along with documentary evidence of pregnancy, you can ask them either to
> 
> 1. put the case on hold untill baby is delivered so that you can add baby to visa application and entire family will be granted visa at once
> 
> or else
> 
> 2. you can request them to expedite visa grant by July or August so that you can travel to Australia by suitable time(say october), settle things there and arrange for baby delivery in Australia, baby will receive Australian citizenship by birth.
> 
> the chances of expediting the case is totally in their hands
Click to expand...


----------



## sandy dhull

hello everyone, 
can anybody advice, in which section to upload passport size photograph.
thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

sandy dhull said:


> hello everyone,
> can anybody advice, in which section to upload passport size photograph.
> thanks




Usually not required


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aki07

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our grant this morning. More happy that a grant has landed for 261312 after a long time, hope this continues with other applicants as well.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan Azam and Zaback for guiding me with all my queries.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best. Thanks.
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS Positive Response: 12-Jan-17
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> Visa Lodged (189): 02-Mar-17
> CO Contact : 15-March-17
> IP : 27-Mar-17
> Grant : 05-May-2017
> IED : 02-Mar-2018*


Hey Arun, Congrats dude !!


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,

My H.R Manager has issued me experience letter only with his email address and with out contact number.

Will that be acceptable for DIBP??


----------



## adhepra

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My H.R Manager has issued me experience letter only with his email address and with out contact number.
> 
> Will that be acceptable for DIBP??


its okay as long as the email is valid

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabil65

Really happy to share with you all that I have received my grant on 489FS today from Adelaide GSM , Alhamdulillah  
Application lodged on 1st August 2016. It was delayed mostly becauseof the delay to get one of the overseas PCC . Don't loose hope, I pray for everyones quick grant. 

Now hoping for a quick grant on my 189


----------



## jazz25

nabil65 said:


> Really happy to share with you all that I have received my grant on 489FS today from Adelaide GSM , Alhamdulillah
> Application lodged on 1st August 2016. It was delayed mostly becauseof the delay to get one of the overseas PCC . Don't loose hope, I pray for everyones quick grant.
> 
> Now hoping for a quick grant on my 189


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

nabil65 said:


> Really happy to share with you all that I have received my grant on 489FS today from Adelaide GSM , Alhamdulillah
> Application lodged on 1st August 2016. It was delayed mostly becauseof the delay to get one of the overseas PCC . Don't loose hope, I pray for everyones quick grant.
> 
> Now hoping for a quick grant on my 189


congratulations Nabil...


----------



## sultan_azam

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My H.R Manager has issued me experience letter only with his email address and with out contact number.
> 
> Will that be acceptable for DIBP??


go ahead with this at the moment


----------



## NB

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My H.R Manager has issued me experience letter only with his email address and with out contact number.
> 
> Will that be acceptable for DIBP??


I hope he has given the official email I'd and not his private hotmail or gmail I'd ?

Secondly The letterhead of th company on which the experience letter is given has the board numbers and addresses etc ?


Cheers


----------



## nabil65

amit85 said:


> Congratulations


thank you amit


----------



## nabil65

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Nabil...


thank you Sultan ,thanks for your help earlier. now pls pray for my 189


----------



## nabtex

newbienz said:


> I hope he has given the official email I'd and not his private hotmail or gmail I'd ?
> 
> Secondly The letterhead of th company on which the experience letter is given has the board numbers and addresses etc ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes, H.R Manager has mentioned his official email i.D and letterhead has all the necessary numbers and addresses.


----------



## jazz25

nabtex said:


> Yes, H.R Manager has mentioned his official email i.D and letterhead has all the necessary numbers and addresses.


If it were me, I would be satisfied with this letter


----------



## jaseembhutto

nabil65 said:


> Really happy to share with you all that I have received my grant on 489FS today from Adelaide GSM , Alhamdulillah
> Application lodged on 1st August 2016. It was delayed mostly becauseof the delay to get one of the overseas PCC . Don't loose hope, I pray for the everyones quick grant.
> 
> Now hoping for a quick grant on my 189


Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## ravi1913

Anyone from Pune, received GRANT recently and planning for travel soon?

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Hello All,

What are chances for getting an invite with 65 points for 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) code after July.
Regards,
Anirudh


----------



## NB

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What are chances for getting an invite with 65 points for 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) code after July.
> Regards,
> Anirudh


You should get it in September if not earlier
The situation is quite foggy as A lot of members including me who were taking it easy, filed their applications as a knee jerk reaction to the changes to the rules of the 457 visa in the last 3 months

So how many applicants are there in the pipeline we can guess only after the July rounds

Cheers


----------



## naveen1224

Seniors need some suggestions.

I am working for one of the biggest Australian Client. If I attach my resume with this project mentioned, will there be any positive impact on my PR process. Will this lead to any quick Grant ?

Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## NB

naveen1224 said:


> Seniors need some suggestions.
> 
> I am working for one of the biggest Australian Client. If I attach my resume will there be any impact positive impact on my PR process. Will this lead to any Grant ?
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


You have to submit your resume with your application for PR anyways as a matter of routine .
Please do, if not already done

The only advantage you may get in working for the bigger names is that DIBP may not do any further due Diligence about your employment and accept your claims at face value.

Other then that I don't think you would get any advantage 

Cheers


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

newbienz said:


> You should get it in September if not earlier
> The situation is quite foggy as A lot of members including me who were taking it easy, filed their applications as a knee jerk reaction to the changes to the rules of the 457 visa in the last 3 months
> 
> So how many applicants are there in the pipeline we can guess only after the July rounds
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I agree with you completely. Thanks

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

nabil65 said:


> thank you Sultan ,thanks for your help earlier. now pls pray for my 189


good luck for 189


----------



## pag

I'm. Travelling 2nd week of July.
PM'ed you my cell number.


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Its been exactly four months since visa is lodge, wonder what is happening ..
Any experts opinion ? @sultan_azam, @andreyx108b and others ....

189 visa category
Electronics Engineer 233411
Ielts all 7+
65 points
Invite: 4th jan
Visa application Lodge: 9th feb
Co contacted for PCC & medical: 23rd march
PCC & medical upload: 02nd April


----------



## nishish

Victor123 said:


> On ANZSCO it says"
> 
> IMPORTANT! As per legislative instrument, from 19th April 2017, this occupation is specified as skill occupation ONLY in relation to applications for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent visa, Subclass 485 Temporary Graduate visa and Subclass 489 Skilled Regional (Provisional) (family nominated). This occupation is NOT specified as Skilled occupation in relation to any other visa subclass even though it is included in the Combine List of Eligible Skilled Occupations or in any other state skilled occupation list"


I think you can only apply for-
1. 189
2. 485
3. 489- FS

Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
Combined list of eligible skilled occupations
Check the above two links.
Electronics is not on the combined list and has a caveat in MLTSSL.


----------



## nabil65

jaseembhutto said:


> Congratulations Buddy!


thank you


----------



## deorox

All I can figure out is that they are currently allocating 27th April applications and most applicants before that who did not get a CO contact are maybe decision ready. 

They are finalizing all the pending ones from 2016 as limited places are available. So July would be the month for most of us. Last year, July 4th had close to 30 grants itself on Immitracker if I remember correctly. Just being optimistic.


----------



## kvirlive

naveen1224 said:


> Seniors need some suggestions.
> 
> I am working for one of the biggest Australian Client. If I attach my resume with this project mentioned, will there be any positive impact on my PR process. Will this lead to any quick Grant ?
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen Kumar.


Yes (You can expect direct grant within a month max) if you have both of the following.

1. If you Onsite when you lodge your Visa (At least for 6 months)

2. Lodge all the documents upfront (Including medical and other docs), not a single document left out. Assume you are CO and you want to evaluate someone who wants PR in your country.


----------



## andreyx108b

nabil65 said:


> Really happy to share with you all that I have received my grant on 489FS today from Adelaide GSM , Alhamdulillah
> Application lodged on 1st August 2016. It was delayed mostly becauseof the delay to get one of the overseas PCC . Don't loose hope, I pray for everyones quick grant.
> 
> Now hoping for a quick grant on my 189




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

hello guys
after a long and arduous wait of almost 10 months i finally received ....the natural justice letter  today regarding the employment verification that happened in feb 2017 ... i might not reply as i am quite fed up with the process already but do wish all the waiting applicants to get positive outcome 
REGARDS


----------



## shawnfj

raja79 said:


> hello guys
> after a long and arduous wait of almost 10 months i finally received ....the natural justice letter  today regarding the employment verification that happened in feb 2017 ... i might not reply as i am quite fed up with the process already but do wish all the waiting applicants to get positive outcome
> REGARDS


raja79, I would suggest not to lose hope as you have come too far to turn back. I have read posts stating that some of the applicants managed to get through even after having a natural justice letter sent to them by CO.

At the end of the day, if you did everything correctly and accurately, then there is NO point NOT to carry on with the application 

That's just my two cents


----------



## cheenujunk

*invitation for July 2017*

Applied in June with 65 points for 2613. Is there chance for July invitation?


----------



## NB

cheenujunk said:


> Applied in June with 65 points for 2613. Is there chance for July invitation?


Sep/Oct only

Cheers


----------



## angela922

Individual email


----------



## DIANE KIM

Hello guys!

I am preparing PTE +65
If I get it, I would be 65points for 189.

If I update EOI in July, when can I get inviation?
My job is 233512 mechanical engineer.


Also, if I get 190 invitation (NSW) first, then is it unavailable to get 189? 

Currently I submitted my EOI with 60points (55+5) to NSW ... 


Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Hello mates,

Do we need to show the work experience and related documents for the period which ACS has deducted?
Or just the suitable exp according to ACS?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeneshkamath

Hi All,

One of my friend is submitting for PR himself with below details by the end of this month could you please let me know the chances?

PTE: 10
Education: 15
Work Experience: 5
Age: 30

state nomination Vic+ Sydney for 263111 - thank you.


----------



## himanisingla

sreeneshkamath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend is submitting for PR himself with below details by the end of this month could you please let me know the chances?
> 
> PTE: 10
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 5
> Age: 30
> 
> state nomination Vic+ Sydney for 263111 - thank you.


With 60 points ...there is no use of either 189 or 190
I submitted eoi in Oct and no invite till now


----------



## sreeneshkamath

himanisingla said:


> With 60 points ...there is no use of either 189 or 190
> I submitted eoi in Oct and no invite till now


it should be 65 in total since this person will go for state nomination. My friend will complete 5 years of work experience in coming October so totally it will become 70 if he wait till then. Just checking if he go for PR 190 with 65 points (including state sponsorship)


----------



## NB

sreeneshkamath said:


> it should be 65 in total since this person will go for state nomination. My friend will complete 5 years of work experience in coming October so totally it will become 70 if he wait till then. Just checking if he go for PR 190 with 65 points (including state sponsorship)



If he can actually get a state nomination then with 65 points he will get an invite within 2/3 months
But getting SS for 2613 is not as easy as you would like it to be

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla

newbienz said:


> sreeneshkamath said:
> 
> 
> 
> it should be 65 in total since this person will go for state nomination. My friend will complete 5 years of work experience in coming October so totally it will become 70 if he wait till then. Just checking if he go for PR 190 with 65 points (including state sponsorship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he can actually get a state nomination then with 65 points he will get an invite within 2/3 months
> But getting SS for 2613 is not as easy as you would like it to be
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I filed with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 in Oct 2016 for 2613..no invite till may
I had to improve my points


----------



## sultan_azam

Umer Siddiqui said:


> Its been exactly four months since visa is lodge, wonder what is happening ..
> Any experts opinion ? @sultan_azam, @andreyx108b and others ....
> 
> 189 visa category
> Electronics Engineer 233411
> Ielts all 7+
> 65 points
> Invite: 4th jan
> Visa application Lodge: 9th feb
> Co contacted for PCC & medical: 23rd march
> PCC & medical upload: 02nd April


June is a period of tranquility, start counting after June


----------



## sultan_azam

raja79 said:


> hello guys
> after a long and arduous wait of almost 10 months i finally received ....the natural justice letter  today regarding the employment verification that happened in feb 2017 ... i might not reply as i am quite fed up with the process already but do wish all the waiting applicants to get positive outcome
> REGARDS


Hey Raja... what is mentioned in the NJL ???


----------



## sultan_azam

DIANE KIM said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am preparing PTE +65
> If I get it, I would be 65points for 189.
> 
> If I update EOI in July, when can I get inviation?
> My job is 233512 mechanical engineer.
> 
> 
> Also, if I get 190 invitation (NSW) first, then is it unavailable to get 189?
> 
> Currently I submitted my EOI with 60points (55+5) to NSW ...
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


backlog for 65 pointer mechanical engineers will be roughly 7 months at start of July, so you can expect your invitation accordingly, 

submit 2 different eoi- 1 for 190 and 1 for 189


----------



## sultan_azam

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Do we need to show the work experience and related documents for the period which ACS has deducted?
> Or just the suitable exp according to ACS?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


documents required only for period for which you will be claiming experience points,


----------



## DIANE KIM

sultan_azam said:


> backlog for 65 pointer mechanical engineers will be roughly 7 months at start of July, so you can expect your invitation accordingly,
> 
> 
> 
> submit 2 different eoi- 1 for 190 and 1 for 189




Thanks for your reply

Omg 7 months.. then I will get 5 additional point then (experience).

Do I have to get another skill assessment then through EA for get further 5 point? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

DIANE KIM said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Omg 7 months.. then I will get 5 additional point then (experience).
> 
> Do I have to get another skill assessment then through EA for get further 5 point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are working in same role,same organization which you were at the time of EA skill assessment then you dont need any new assessment, a new reference letter will suffice for visa application, just to prove that you are in the same role


----------



## DIANE KIM

sultan_azam said:


> if you are working in same role,same organization which you were at the time of EA skill assessment then you dont need any new assessment, a new reference letter will suffice for visa application, just to prove that you are in the same role




So much thanks !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabil65

Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.

As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane. 

I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour. 

I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum. 

Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.


----------



## neeans

Congratulations nabil


----------



## muthujumps

Hearty congratulations


----------



## raja79

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Raja... what is mentioned in the NJL ???


hello sultan
well few points are mentioned like :

why landline phone was not answered 

why manager didnt answer the call , i explained AHC guy when he called me that manager's wife answered the phone in his absence because he was away ...

why the company dont have internet presence....

when we called in feb ur hr manager was miss ghazala now your HR manager has changed ...i mean it is not my job to hire or fire my company's HR manager 

and that concludes the list of serious flaws they found in my application

REGARDS


----------



## Rahul_UK183

raja79 said:


> hello sultan
> well few points are mentioned like :
> 
> why landline phone was not answered
> 
> why manager didnt answer the call , i explained AHC guy when he called me that manager's wife answered the phone in his absence because he was away ...
> 
> why the company dont have internet presence....
> 
> when we called in feb ur hr manager was miss ghazala now your HR manager has changed ...i mean it is not my job to hire or fire my company's HR manager
> 
> and that concludes the list of serious flaws they found in my application
> 
> REGARDS


Ridiculous

Sorry to hear that man...hope it gets sorted.

Is yours a globally renowned employer / MNC ? 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

nabil65 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.
> 
> As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum.
> 
> Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.


Congrats.

Did you apply for both 489 and 189 ? 

If yes why both ? Sorry about my ignorance 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kewlneeli

Congratulations! So happy for you  I am also waiting 189 Visa from Brisbane office. Co contacted on 12th Feb and IP pressed on 9th March. Could you let me know if you had tried calling them before ? I am contemplating whether i should give them a call since its already more than 3 months.


----------



## jazz25

nabil65 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.
> 
> As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum.
> 
> Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.


Great news. Congratulations


----------



## nabil65

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Did you apply for both 489 and 189 ?
> 
> If yes why both ? Sorry about my ignorance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


thank you Rahul  

its ok buddy. I applied my 489FS last year in August as I was not eligible for my 189 at that time. I had to wait almost 9 months to the invitation for the 489. After that I became eligible for 189 this January and lodged my application. Both application processed got processed almost at the same time


----------



## nabil65

kewlneeli said:


> Congratulations! So happy for you  I am also waiting 189 Visa from Brisbane office. Co contacted on 12th Feb and IP pressed on 9th March. Could you let me know if you had tried calling them before ? I am contemplating whether i should give them a call since its already more than 3 months.


Thank you 

I did not try or made any contact with my CO as it is next to impossible to contact them directly, also I had a fear that it may delay the processing. I had to wait for almost 11 months to get my 489 and almost 2.5 months to get my 189 buddy  ..hang on there my friend and have patience. I pray you will get your grant soon


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

nabil65 said:


> thank you Rahul
> 
> its ok buddy. I applied my 489FS last year in August as I was not eligible for my 189 at that time. I had to wait almost 9 months to the invitation for the 489. After that I became eligible for 189 this January and lodged my application. Both application processed got processed almost at the same time


Congrats dude! That is some really good luck  People aren't able to get one grant and you were able to get two at the same time :laugh:


----------



## nabil65

thank you neeans, muthujumps, amit  wish you all the best !


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

sultan_azam said:


> documents required only for period for which you will be claiming experience points,


Great. Thanks. Do i even have to mention that as non relevant experience, or should I just don't mention it.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

Congratulations 
Now it's time to celebrate 




nabil65 said:


> kewlneeli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! So happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting 189 Visa from Brisbane office. Co contacted on 12th Feb and IP pressed on 9th March. Could you let me know if you had tried calling them before ? I am contemplating whether i should give them a call since its already more than 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not try or made any contact with my CO as it is next to impossible to contact them directly, also I had a fear that it may delay the processing. I had to wait for almost 11 months to get my 489 and almost 2.5 months to get my 189 buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..hang on there my friend and have patience. I pray you will get your grant soon
Click to expand...


----------



## psk_psk

nabil65 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.
> 
> As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum.
> 
> Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.


Hearty congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chavanashish83

nabil65 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.
> 
> As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum.
> 
> Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.


Hey congratulations mate...

Can you please let me know when CO asked for additional/resubmit documents, where have you uploaded the documents?


----------



## nabil65

chavanashish83 said:


> Hey congratulations mate...
> 
> Can you please let me know when CO asked for additional/resubmit documents, where have you uploaded the documents?


thanks mate  

Here's my timeline :
Lodged : 21st Jan 2017
CO contact: *10th Feb 2017 *(GSM Brisbane) 
Asked for additional docs- USA PC, Form 80 for me and my wife, Evidence of relationship with spouse(Although submitted earlier), Evidence of my Australian study( also submitted earlier)

Submitted all docs: By 2nd April 2017 and pressed the "IP" button.

Submitted some additional docs: On 30th April to strengthen the application

Grant- 14th June GSM Adelaide

uploaded doc on my immi account


----------



## sultan_azam

nabil65 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.
> 
> As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum.
> 
> Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.



oh wow... I am glad to see the long pending cases are getting past the finish line

congratulations to you and it is really a blessing that 189 was finalised after 189 FS


----------



## sultan_azam

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Great. Thanks. Do i even have to mention that as non relevant experience, or should I just don't mention it.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


in eoi/visa application/form80 do mention the non relevant experience and mark them as "not relevant"/"not claiming points"


----------



## nabil65

sultan_azam said:


> oh wow... I am glad to see the long pending cases are getting past the finish line
> 
> congratulations to you and it is really a blessing that 189 was finalised after 189 FS


thanks man , see your prayer worked  ..I was keeping my eyes on my mailbox everyday every hour just to make sure that I don't get my 489FS after getting 189 lol. I think my case office was kind enough not to make any mess. He approved the 489FS first yesterday and then approved the 189 today morning


----------



## nabil65

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Congrats dude! That is some really good luck  People aren't able to get one grant and you were able to get two at the same time :laugh:


lol..i know right  

thanks very much


----------



## jshuks

*May Lodgements?*

Hello Everyone! I am new to the forum. Just wanted to know if there have been any CO Contacts for people who lodged their application in May 2017. 

Thanks


----------



## yousufkhan

jshuks said:


> Hello Everyone! I am new to the forum. Just wanted to know if there have been any CO Contacts for people who lodged their application in May 2017.
> 
> Thanks


-
Hi,
As per Immitracker, the last contact was made today 14.06.2017 with people who lodged on 17.04.2017. Stay tuned as May applicants have their turn coming soon.


----------



## Victor123

nabil65 said:


> thanks man , see your prayer worked  ..I was keeping my eyes on my mailbox everyday every hour just to make sure that I don't get my 489FS after getting 189 lol. I think my case office was kind enough not to make any mess. He approved the 489FS first yesterday and then approved the 189 today morning


Congrats Mate , 

Have you made two EOI's or single EOI?


----------



## jshuks

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi,
> As per Immitracker, the last contact was made today 14.06.2017 with people who lodged on 17.04.2017. Stay tuned as May applicants have their turn coming soon.


Thanks for your reply.. fingers crossed


----------



## cvv209

Hi Sultan, I wouldn't prefer option since I don't want to delay my grant so long . I would prefer option 2. But in case if doctors doesn't suggest to travel at time of pregnancy then what is the process to get or visa for new born baby after December this year presumably after our grants.


sultan_azam said:


> cvv209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I need some help please. I have lodged visa on 3rd March. Still waiting for grant. Now my wife is pregnant. Expecting delivery in December. If we get grant then our IED would be roughly before feb or march 2018.
> Can you please suggest how can I get visa for new born baby.
> I heard that there is some way to update our visa application now so that no need to pay 800 dollars. If it is true then which is the best option to apply for visa. Is it before born like some update in application or after born. And either way what is the process.
> 
> 
> 
> you can write them a mail explaining your situation along with documentary evidence of pregnancy, you can ask them either to
> 
> 1. put the case on hold untill baby is delivered so that you can add baby to visa application and entire family will be granted visa at once
> 
> or else
> 
> 2. you can request them to expedite visa grant by July or August so that you can travel to Australia by suitable time(say october), settle things there and arrange for baby delivery in Australia, baby will receive Australian citizenship by birth.
> 
> the chances of expediting the case is totally in their hands
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

cvv209 said:


> Hi Sultan, I wouldn't prefer option since I don't want to delay my grant so long . I would prefer option 2. But in case if doctors doesn't suggest to travel at time of pregnancy then what is the process to get or visa for new born baby after December this year presumably after our grants.


you need to apply 101 visa if baby is born outside Australia


----------



## cvv209

Thanks Sultan


sultan_azam said:


> cvv209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sultan, I wouldn't prefer option since I don't want to delay my grant so long . I would prefer option 2. But in case if doctors doesn't suggest to travel at time of pregnancy then what is the process to get or visa for new born baby after December this year presumably after our grants.
> 
> 
> 
> you need to apply 101 visa if baby is born outside Australia
Click to expand...


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,

When will May 2017, 189 Visa applicants will receive CO Assignment?
Any Guess????


----------



## sultan_azam

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> When will May 2017, 189 Visa applicants will receive CO Assignment?
> Any Guess????


not every application get intimation of assignment of a case officer, some remain dead silent till finalisation


----------



## sathish4sree

Congrats, looks like you got fast response 


amu18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just want to share the good news with you all. Got the direct grant (189 visa) today for myself and family. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> Below are the timelines.
> 
> 189 | 261112 Systems Analyst | 70 points
> IELTS : Aug 2016 | 10 points
> ACS Applied on 15 Jan 2017 | Positive on 31 Jan 2017
> Total Points : 70
> EOI Submitted : 2 Feb 2017
> Invite : 16 Feb 2017
> Medicals : 25 Feb 2017
> India PCC: 27 Mar 2017
> Visa Submitted : 3 April 2017 (Uploaded all docs)
> US PCC : 10 Apr 2017
> Grant : 20/04/2017 (Direct Grant)


----------



## Alan1111

Hello Ahmed

Yes I have sent 3 mails to gsm.brisbane but no response till today.


----------



## rajdeep2017

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI for both 189(65 points) and NSW 190(70) points on 12th may. After creation of EOI 
there should be an automated email from skill select to notify about creation of EOI id. I have not received any mail from skill select for both EOi creation. But, i am able to login from my EOI ids. 

do I need to contact skill select support team?


----------



## maryum

Good Morning,

I have lodge my 189 application on 18 Jan 2017 and I am still waiting. CO contacted me twice. Is it the reason am I having delay to get the grant?

I have also tried to call them and mail them. But no response.

Waiting and waiting. 
Congratulations to you. BTW.






nabil65 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I did not try or made any contact with my CO as it is next to impossible to contact them directly, also I had a fear that it may delay the processing. I had to wait for almost 11 months to get my 489 and almost 2.5 months to get my 189 buddy  ..hang on there my friend and have patience. I pray you will get your grant soon


----------



## NB

maryum said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application on 18 Jan 2017 and I am still waiting. CO contacted me twice. Is it the reason am I having delay to get the grant?
> 
> I have also tried to call them and mail them. But no response.
> 
> Waiting and waiting.
> Congratulations to you. BTW.


You have not even completed 5 months from the date of initial lodge and you are getting anxious ?

When have you last updated the documents asked by the CO ?
Please wait for at least 4 months from that date to contact the Department, in my opinion

Cheers


----------



## pman54

Hi members,

Happy to share the new. I have received my grant this morning. 

Interesting thing I have noticed in my grant letter, I received my grant notification from Adelaide office where as my previous CO contact from Brisbane. Not sure what this means. May be Adelaide is taking few cases from Brisbane to clear out back log.

Thank you to each and every member in this form for their help.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

pman54 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Happy to share the new. I have received my grant this morning.
> 
> Interesting thing I have noticed in my grant letter, I received my grant notification from Adelaide office where as my previous CO contact from Brisbane. Not sure what this means. May be Adelaide is taking few cases from Brisbane to clear out back log.
> 
> Thank you to each and every member in this form for their help.


Congratulations !! Please share your timelines.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rajdeep2017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for both 189(65 points) and NSW 190(70) points on 12th may. After creation of EOI
> there should be an automated email from skill select to notify about creation of EOI id. I have not received any mail from skill select for both EOi creation. But, i am able to login from my EOI ids.
> 
> do I need to contact skill select support team?


nothing required, if you are able to login and see the points you have in each eoi then it is good to go


----------



## sultan_azam

pman54 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Happy to share the new. I have received my grant this morning.
> 
> Interesting thing I have noticed in my grant letter, I received my grant notification from Adelaide office where as my previous CO contact from Brisbane. Not sure what this means. May be Adelaide is taking few cases from Brisbane to clear out back log.
> 
> Thank you to each and every member in this form for their help.


congratulations... enjoy the day

changing of processing center is not a new thing, this time it may have happened for load sharing of Brisbane center


----------



## sultan_azam

maryum said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application on 18 Jan 2017 and I am still waiting. CO contacted me twice. Is it the reason am I having delay to get the grant?
> 
> I have also tried to call them and mail them. But no response.
> 
> Waiting and waiting.
> Congratulations to you. BTW.


what was asked in those 2 co contacts ??

may be they are verifying the information you provided them recently!!!


----------



## pman54

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Congratulations !! Please share your timelines.
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Points Claimed : 70

EOI Lodged : 4th December 2016

Invited : 21st December 2016

Visa Lodge : 21st December 2016

CO Contact : 19th January 2017(Brisbane)

IP : 24th January 2017

Status : Granted 

Grant Date: 15/06/2017

Grant letter from Adelaide


----------



## yousufkhan

pman54 said:


> Points Claimed : 70
> 
> EOI Lodged : 4th December 2016
> 
> Invited : 21st December 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge : 21st December 2016
> 
> CO Contact : 19th January 2017(Brisbane)
> 
> IP : 24th January 2017
> 
> Status : Granted
> 
> Grant Date: 15/06/2017
> 
> Grant letter from Adelaide


-
Many congragulations! Good luck for future endeavors


----------



## jmech08

pman54 said:


> Points Claimed : 70
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 4th December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Invited : 21st December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge : 21st December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact : 19th January 2017(Brisbane)
> 
> 
> 
> IP : 24th January 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Status : Granted
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 15/06/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Grant letter from Adelaide




Many congratulations!! May I know your occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Congratulations to all those who have received their grants. All the best for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikmi2017

I have moved from US back to India in same company . I have uploaded change of address form 929 in the document upload section in immiaccount .Do I need to do any thing else .I lodged my Visa on 3rd April .


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Folks,

I am going to resubmit my CDR since initially I got clarification that I copied my CDR from other applicants.

My query is should I write few words apart from loading that I didnt copied initially also or This time totally I have written on my own words.


----------



## ryannav13

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am going to resubmit my CDR since initially I got clarification that I copied my CDR from other applicants.
> 
> My query is should I write few words apart from loading that I didnt copied initially also or This time totally I have written on my own words.


Why dunt u wirte your own CDRs?? In English exams, we type 300 words in less than 30 min. So preparing 1000 word CRD shld take 2/3 days max/CDR. 

They use certain software to know if u have copied or not. If project are yours, then Modify/write CRD in ur words.


----------



## Panda112

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am going to resubmit my CDR since initially I got clarification that I copied my CDR from other applicants.
> 
> My query is should I write few words apart from loading that I didnt copied initially also or This time totally I have written on my own words.


I'd say rewrite it all.
1. you don't know which sentences were considered plagiarized so you may end up including the same copied sentences
2. Your report is already checked and maybe stored in their/ turn it in's database. Same sentences/paragraphs will be found again and again.

I'd rewrite everything if I were you

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

Looks like the grants in June are really low. I think the software engineer category may see some grants as the quota is generally high and not all have been granted. In case of business analysts the quota for this year is filled I assume based on invites data in skillselect. Slow crawl...:mmph:


----------



## pkk0574

I lodged my visa on 22nd April 2017 and have had no CO contact yet. Meanwhile I have traveled to India for vacation for about 3 weeks and will be returning by end of the month. Do I need to update DIBP using form 923?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Landcruiser said:


> Looks like the grants in June are really low. I think the software engineer category may see some grants as the quota is generally high and not all have been granted. In case of business analysts the quota for this year is filled I assume based on invites data in skillselect. Slow crawl...:mmph:




Grants are not related to occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

vikmi2017 said:


> I have moved from US back to India in same company . I have uploaded change of address form 929 in the document upload section in immiaccount .Do I need to do any thing else .I lodged my Visa on 3rd April .


nothing else required


----------



## sultan_azam

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am going to resubmit my CDR since initially I got clarification that I copied my CDR from other applicants.
> 
> My query is should I write few words apart from loading that I didnt copied initially also or This time totally I have written on my own words.


pick up a different problem statement which you solved during job, explain how you were able to employ your technical skills to solve that problem, it is better if it is something different from what you wrote earlier, 

dont test it for plagiarism anywhere, the software captures the date uploaded, justgive your original work


----------



## sultan_azam

ryannav13 said:


> Why dunt u wirte your own CDRs?? In English exams, we type 300 words in less than 30 min. So preparing 1000 word CRD shld take 2/3 days max/CDR.
> 
> They use certain software to know if u have copied or not. If project are yours, then Modify/write CRD in ur words.


the CDR ( competency demonstration report) is not an essay / story, it is like a thesis paper and we need to write not 1 not 2 but 3, it takes hell lot of patience to draft a cdr and then prepare a summary statement of the competencies mentioned in official summary statement book, it isnt easy, 

a good CDR,CPD and summary statement can take 2-3 months for drafting


----------



## sultan_azam

pkk0574 said:


> I lodged my visa on 22nd April 2017 and have had no CO contact yet. Meanwhile I have traveled to India for vacation for about 3 weeks and will be returning by end of the month. Do I need to update DIBP using form 923?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can inform them online via immiaccount UPDATE US= there you will find a change of address thing which is same as form 929, read thoroughly


----------



## sultan_azam

vikmi2017 said:


> I have moved from US back to India in same company . I have uploaded change of address form 929 in the document upload section in immiaccount .Do I need to do any thing else .I lodged my Visa on 3rd April .


nothing else required


----------



## pkk0574

sultan_azam said:


> you can inform them online via immiaccount UPDATE US= there you will find a change of address thing which is same as form 929, read thoroughly




Thanks, I meant form 929 and not 923.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

sultan_azam said:


> the CDR ( competency demonstration report) is not an essay / story, it is like a thesis paper and we need to write not 1 not 2 but 3, it takes hell lot of patience to draft a cdr and then prepare a summary statement of the competencies mentioned in official summary statement book, it isnt easy,
> 
> a good CDR,CPD and summary statement can take 2-3 months for drafting


I second first part,
but why 2-3 months when applicant aware of what h/she studied/s and experience they gained.

I don't think that much time needed to put in words what they already know unless they rely on third party like agents who have no clue about it and provide same old generic product for everyone


----------



## cheffromindia

Hi people. Congratulations to all who got grants recently and I wish you best for your journey.

Can somebody please advise, I have completed 53 days post visa lodgement date (23rd April), uploaded all possible documents including medicals, form 80, form 1221, medicals(says no further action required) and all PCC required. Still I have not received any sort of mail like delay email, immi commencement email or co contact. I am slightly confused and my immi account says application received and will be assessed. Does this mean that my application has not been touched yet?

Please do help with your inputs.


----------



## ammarmp

cheffromindia said:


> Hi people. Congratulations to all who got grants recently and I wish you best for your journey.
> 
> Can somebody please advise, I have completed 53 days post visa lodgement date (23rd April), uploaded all possible documents including medicals, form 80, form 1221, medicals(says no further action required) and all PCC required. Still I have not received any sort of mail like delay email, immi commencement email or co contact. I am slightly confused and my immi account says application received and will be assessed. Does this mean that my application has not been touched yet?
> 
> Please do help with your inputs.


No it does not mean that but you can hope for a direct grant now as applicants of 27th april (as per immitracker) have been asked for docs ..!

Direct grants may/or may not show change in status when the assessment is done.. and the status may directly change to granted! ..


----------



## Panda112

Well, I took around 6 months to complete mine. I wouldn't suggest the same, but I do believe at least 2 months would make your report a piece of art.

In my opinion CDR is the most challenging part of the whole 189 process and it requires something new than just paying your fees and sending in your document. 
I can't say for all, but for me, it changed and improved my understanding of engineering as a whole.

PS. Can't blame my English for the slow process and yes, I wrote it myself.



JP Mosa said:


> I second first part,
> but why 2-3 months when applicant aware of what h/she studied/s and experience they gained.
> 
> I don't think that much time needed to put in words what they already know unless they rely on third party like agents who have no clue about it and provide same old generic product for everyone


----------



## JP Mosa

Panda112 said:


> Well, I took around 6 months to complete mine. I wouldn't suggest the same, but I do believe at least 2 months would make your report a piece of art.
> 
> In my opinion CDR is the most challenging part of the whole 189 process and it requires something new than just paying your fees and sending in your document.
> I can't say for all, but for me, it changed and improved my understanding of engineering as a whole.
> 
> PS. Can't blame my English for the slow process and yes, I wrote it myself.



I took just one week, not once, twice

I applied Paper based few years back, during that time ,applicant need to wait 6 months to know the outcome without any sources to check the progress.

Then second time, from paper based to online.


time length for preparing EA docs differ from person to person

It all depends on not only the knowledge of applicant but to know where to write what in words also.


----------



## Panda112

Good for you mate. I suppose I am actually slow at my writing (maybe I need to improve on that). Or maybe I'm too insecure. Either way, got my assessment done without question (thank god) and realized I should study structural engineering further as I wrote the report.



JP Mosa said:


> I took just one week, not once, twice
> 
> I applied Paper based few years back, during that time ,applicant need to wait 6 months to know the outcome without any sources to check the progress.
> 
> Then second time, from paper based to online.
> 
> 
> time length for preparing EA docs differ from person to person
> 
> It all depends on not only the knowledge of applicant but to know where to write what in words also.


----------



## JP Mosa

Panda112 said:


> Good for you mate. I suppose I am actually slow at my writing (maybe I need to improve on that). Or maybe I'm too insecure. Either way, got my assessment done without question (thank god) and realized I should study structural engineering further as I wrote the report.



Good on you

That's really very good idea to keep learning which is most important.

All the best.

God bless


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Congratulations Buddy
I hope everyone waiting get their grants soon.....fingers crossed


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

nabil65 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.
> 
> As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum.
> 
> Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.



Congratulations Buddy


----------



## Unemplyed

nabil65 said:


> Good afternoon everyone, coming back with another great news! Mine and my my wife's 189 has been approved today morning   ...cant express how happy the whole family is right now.
> 
> As you all know I received my 489FS yesterday afternoon from GSM Adelaide,interestingly my 189 grant came from the same GSM and the same officer from Adelaide. Although firstly my 189 application was allocated to GSM Brisbane, and the first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane.
> Congratulation Best wishes for future....
> I almost lost my hope to get the grant for 189 in June as I heard Immigration has reached their ceiling for this financial year. I thought it would be done in the first few weeks of July this year. But Alhamdulillah, by the grace of Allah received the grant today morning in the first hour.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for sharing all the informations and specially to Mr. Sultan Azam, thank you for kind help and helping everyone in this forum.
> 
> Dear friends, have your patience and all the best with you application. I pray for everyone's quick grant.


Congrats


----------



## jshuks

I have a question. I have lodged my visa and have claimed 5 points for work experience out of a total of 65 points in my application. 

Out of my 4 years and 10 months of work ex, 2 years have been in business. What all documents should I upload to strengthen my application in this aspect? I have already uploaded a copy of the business incorporation certificate and my latest tax statements. Is there anything else that I need to provide.

I haven't been assigned a case officer yet but want my application to be ready for a direct grant. 

Thanks. Any help and inputs are appreciated.


----------



## NB

jshuks said:


> I have a question. I have lodged my visa and have claimed 5 points for work experience out of a total of 65 points in my application.
> 
> Out of my 4 years and 10 months of work ex, 2 years have been in business. What all documents should I upload to strengthen my application in this aspect? I have already uploaded a copy of the business incorporation certificate and my latest tax statements. Is there anything else that I need to provide.
> 
> I haven't been assigned a case officer yet but want my application to be ready for a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks. Any help and inputs are appreciated.


You can upload your profit and loss statements and balance sheet if you are comfortable with it

Cheers


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

pman54 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Happy to share the new. I have received my grant this morning.
> 
> Interesting thing I have noticed in my grant letter, I received my grant notification from Adelaide office where as my previous CO contact from Brisbane. Not sure what this means. May be Adelaide is taking few cases from Brisbane to clear out back log.
> 
> Thank you to each and every member in this form for their help.


Congratulations mate


----------



## chvarma80

*Help*

I have a strange case and not seen similar to me, That's why I am asking you.

Age- 25

Experience -15 ( Assessed by ACS-RPL, obviously education not assessed)

Education - 10 ( Mechanical diploma,points test as comparable to the educational 
level of an AQF Diploma, by Vetassess points test advice only)

English-20 ( PTE-A)

Is it going to be a problem, due to diploma? Anybody experienced similar case, I am very curious!


----------



## hsrajpal

chvarma80 said:


> I have a strange case and not seen similar to me, That's why I am asking you.
> 
> 
> 
> Age- 25
> 
> 
> 
> Experience -15 ( Assessed by ACS-RPL, obviously education not assessed)
> 
> 
> 
> Education - 10 ( Mechanical diploma,points test as comparable to the educational
> 
> level of an AQF Diploma, by Vetassess points test advice only)
> 
> 
> 
> English-20 ( PTE-A)
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to be a problem, due to diploma? Anybody experienced similar case, I am very curious!




Diploma is not a problem in any case.. ur assessment matters.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.choppari2

Hiii i'm in the same boat too, I applied my 189 on 29th April submitted all the necessary documents including Indian PCC and Australian Federal Police Check, Medicals, form 80 and form1221. still my status has been in Received..


----------



## chvarma80

hsrajpal said:


> Diploma is not a problem in any case.. ur assessment matters..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I worried a lot. ACS assessment positive for more than 8 years.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

chvarma80 said:


> I have a strange case and not seen similar to me, That's why I am asking you.
> 
> Age- 25
> 
> Experience -15 ( Assessed by ACS-RPL, obviously education not assessed)
> 
> Education - 10 ( Mechanical diploma,points test as comparable to the educational
> level of an AQF Diploma, by Vetassess points test advice only)
> 
> English-20 ( PTE-A)
> 
> Is it going to be a problem, due to diploma? Anybody experienced similar case, I am very curious!


Hi mate,
May I ask one thing that you have assessed your education and work exp from different assessment authorities?
Work exp- ACS
Education- Vetassess
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

Dear friends,

Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:

I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience. 

All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.



Timelines below

Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)

Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV

Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)

Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


----------



## jazz25

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:
> 
> I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience.
> 
> All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines below
> 
> Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)
> 
> Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV
> 
> Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)
> 
> Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

JP Mosa said:


> I second first part,
> but why 2-3 months when applicant aware of what h/she studied/s and experience they gained.
> 
> I don't think that much time needed to put in words what they already know unless they rely on third party like agents who have no clue about it and provide same old generic product for everyone


1-2 week is enough for a CDR but the engagement from work and personal life peppered by laziness increases time to months


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:
> 
> I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience.
> 
> All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines below
> 
> Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)
> 
> Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV
> 
> Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)
> 
> Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


congratulations mate.. wish you good luck


----------



## asad_18pk

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:
> 
> I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience.
> 
> All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines below
> 
> Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)
> 
> Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV
> 
> Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)
> 
> Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017




Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

himanisingla said:


> I contacted few RCMP service providers ..they are charging 14000rs for RCMP for Canada.
> Is this the fees for this ..
> I contacted Indiafingerprinting.com




It's reasonable price


----------



## JP Mosa

sultan_azam said:


> 1-2 week is enough for a CDR but the engagement from work and personal life peppered by laziness increases time to months




I concur

Diplomatic answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raceredpony

Lodged visa on 08/05/2017 for me and my wife. Wife travelled abroad for a period of 3 weeks in June. Should we update any form regarding the travel ?


----------



## yousufkhan

Hi,
I am expecting CO contact in few days to come(based on cases on Immitraker) for medicals. Can anyone guide me deadline provide by CO for medicals as I don't want to go through medicals at the moment because want to let effects subside of few medicine I was using for a while.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

asad_18pk said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you bro and wish you a speedy grant as well inshaAllah


----------



## amoghban

*ACS Reassesment*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for EOI on 13 March 2017 and still waiting for invite with 65 points for 261311.
Meanwhile my current company has asked me to move to Australia on 457 for 1 years and i need to go there immediately. (i am having internal transfer from xxx india pvt lts to xxx australia pvt limited within same company)

say suppose i get invite in the month of July/Aug and i am in xxx Australia pvt ltd payroll do i need to redo the ACS (my skill or role is not changing its just my Indian payroll is suspended for moment and i am working on Aus payroll)

Do i need to redo the ACS again ?

Thanks


----------



## chvarma80

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> May I ask one thing that you have assessed your education and work exp from different assessment authorities?
> Work exp- ACS
> Education- Vetassess
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, it is obvious that when you go for ACS-rpl , you won't be assessed for education, hence I went to vetassess.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseembhutto

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> I am expecting CO contact in few days to come(based on cases on Immitraker) for medicals. Can anyone guide me deadline provide by CO for medicals as I don't want to go through medicals at the moment because want to let effects subside of few medicine I was using for a while.


You will be given 28 days time to provide Medical & PCC after CO contact. I hope that's enough time for you


----------



## kpsingh

*Grant Day*

I everyone, today I've received grant from GSM Brisbane after waiting for around six months. 

I'd like to thanks all of you for prompt support and motivation.

Wishing you best of luck.


----------



## jaseembhutto

kpsingh said:


> I everyone, today I've received grant from GSM Brisbane after waiting for around six months.
> 
> I'd like to thanks all of you for prompt support and motivation.
> 
> Wishing you best of luck.


Congrats Man.. Your Timeline pls. and Profession?


----------



## Gagz

kpsingh said:


> I everyone, today I've received grant from GSM Brisbane after waiting for around six months.
> 
> I'd like to thanks all of you for prompt support and motivation.
> 
> Wishing you best of luck.


Congrats veere.. timeline and processing team?..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

Congrats.

Could you please update job code and timelines



kpsingh said:


> I everyone, today I've received grant from GSM Brisbane after waiting for around six months.
> 
> I'd like to thanks all of you for prompt support and motivation.
> 
> Wishing you best of luck.


----------



## kpsingh

jaseembhutto said:


> Congrats Man.. Your Timeline pls. and Profession?


ANZSCO CODE: 261313

Visa Lodged: 14/12/2017
CO Contacted For PCC & Medical: 7/01/2017
IP: 29/01/2017
Grant: 16/06/2017


----------



## fugitive_4u

kpsingh said:


> ANZSCO CODE: 261313
> 
> Visa Lodged: 14/12/2017
> CO Contacted For PCC & Medical: 7/01/2017
> IP: 29/01/2017
> Grant: 16/06/2017


Congratulations..!!!

p Seems like GSM Brisbane anticipated you will apply in December, so they granted you 6 months in advance. Whoever said Brisbane is slow  )


----------



## Panda112

Now we know why DIBP has been laying off employees. Apparently they are being replaced by FortuneTellers.



fugitive_4u said:


> Congratulations..!!!
> 
> p Seems like GSM Brisbane anticipated you will apply in December, so they granted you 6 months in advance. Whoever said Brisbane is slow  )


----------



## hardi

kpsingh said:


> I everyone, today I've received grant from GSM Brisbane after waiting for around six months.
> 
> I'd like to thanks all of you for prompt support and motivation.
> 
> Wishing you best of luck.


Congrates


----------



## nishish

chvarma80 said:


> Yes, it is obvious that when you go for ACS-rpl , you won't be assessed for education, hence I went to vetassess.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

kpsingh said:


> I everyone, today I've received grant from GSM Brisbane after waiting for around six months.
> 
> I'd like to thanks all of you for prompt support and motivation.
> 
> Wishing you best of luck.


Congratulations


----------



## chvarma80

*Nice Scores*



nishish said:


> Thanks for the info mate.


Nice score in PTE-A though!


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Do we have to mention non relevant experience ( which is deducted by the ACS) in EOI?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Do we have to mention non relevant experience ( which is deducted by the ACS) in EOI?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Yes 
But do not claim points for that period
There is a button which asks if it is relevant or non relevant, choose this portion as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## MnBT

Hi Guys,

I gave PTE 2nd attempt yesterday and got result today...

L/R/S/W --> 79/82/75/77
G/OF/P/S/V/WD --> 68/74/65/48/88/65

I am targetting 79+ to fetch 20 points but it seems i am not able to crack it. However i currently have 50 points and taking this result i will get 10 points for 65+ so in total 60 points....

Can someone let me know what are my chances for 189 invite with 60 points and 190 (Victoria) with 65 points....

I am planning to submit 189 EOI today itself with 60 points and later update it when i get 79+ in PTE so that my points for 189 will be 70...

I really dont want to waste time by giving PTE again and again so i was thinking if i get 190 invite sooner with 65 points then i will not bother with PTE...

please advice...


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

MnBT said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave PTE 2nd attempt yesterday and got result today...
> 
> L/R/S/W --> 79/82/75/77
> G/OF/P/S/V/WD --> 68/74/65/48/88/65
> 
> I am targetting 79+ to fetch 20 points but it seems i am not able to crack it. However i currently have 50 points and taking this result i will get 10 points for 65+ so in total 60 points....
> 
> Can someone let me know what are my chances for 189 invite with 60 points and 190 (Victoria) with 65 points....
> 
> I am planning to submit 189 EOI today itself with 60 points and later update it when i get 79+ in PTE so that my points for 189 will be 70...
> 
> I really dont want to waste time by giving PTE again and again so i was thinking if i get 190 invite sooner with 65 points then i will not bother with PTE...
> 
> please advice...


Your nominated occupation?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

newbienz said:


> Yes
> But do not claim points for that period
> There is a button which asks if it is relevant or non relevant, choose this portion as non relevant
> 
> Cheers


Understood, do we have provide related documents as well for that exp which is non relevant (for which we are not claiming points)?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## MnBT

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Your nominated occupation?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


261312 developer programmer...


Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi_13

Hi all,

I'm a new member but I've been following this thread for a couple of months now.
I have a question which I'm hoping the experts here can help out with.

My timeline so far -
Visa lodged - 24 March 2017
CO Contacted - 4 April 2017 (for PCC and medicals)
Responded to CO - 23 April 2017
ANZSCO - 261313

I'll be leaving my current job on 30th June and I plan to take a break after that to take care of some personal work. Is there anything I need to do apart from informing DIBP of the change in my employment status?
Also, would this have any impact on the processing of my application? I don't want my application to be delayed due to this.

Thanks.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

MnBT said:


> 261312 developer programmer...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Metal using Tapatalk


No one can predict 190 unfortunately.. its quite random.

2613 is a hot potato, so a higher score will definitely help.

189 will take time as well ..probably towards end of 2017...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

Hi floks , it's really or not that grants are delayed !? I know that on last two years it took 2 to 4 months!?? Now it's not like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kpsingh said:


> I everyone, today I've received grant from GSM Brisbane after waiting for around six months.
> 
> I'd like to thanks all of you for prompt support and motivation.
> 
> Wishing you best of luck.


congratulations kpsingh.. good luck...


----------



## sultan_azam

raceredpony said:


> Lodged visa on 08/05/2017 for me and my wife. Wife travelled abroad for a period of 3 weeks in June. Should we update any form regarding the travel ?


u can provide form 929 or do it online and mention period during which address(residence) was changed


----------



## sultan_azam

amoghban said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 13 March 2017 and still waiting for invite with 65 points for 261311.
> Meanwhile my current company has asked me to move to Australia on 457 for 1 years and i need to go there immediately. (i am having internal transfer from xxx india pvt lts to xxx australia pvt limited within same company)
> 
> say suppose i get invite in the month of July/Aug and i am in xxx Australia pvt ltd payroll do i need to redo the ACS (my skill or role is not changing its just my Indian payroll is suspended for moment and i am working on Aus payroll)
> 
> Do i need to redo the ACS again ?
> 
> Thanks


you can mark the end date of current employment as the date you leave India - mark it as relevant

you can enter details of australian employer - leave end date as blank and mark it as not relevant, if you want to claim points for australian experience in future then you will need to re-do acs


----------



## sultan_azam

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> I am expecting CO contact in few days to come(based on cases on Immitraker) for medicals. Can anyone guide me deadline provide by CO for medicals as I don't want to go through medicals at the moment because want to let effects subside of few medicine I was using for a while.


28 days from the day of co contact


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> Hi floks , it's really or not that grants are delayed !? I know that on last two years it took 2 to 4 months!?? Now it's not like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there has been a surge in visa applications hence there is effect on visa processing timelines


----------



## sultan_azam

abhi_13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a new member but I've been following this thread for a couple of months now.
> I have a question which I'm hoping the experts here can help out with.
> 
> My timeline so far -
> Visa lodged - 24 March 2017
> CO Contacted - 4 April 2017 (for PCC and medicals)
> Responded to CO - 23 April 2017
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> I'll be leaving my current job on 30th June and I plan to take a break after that to take care of some personal work. Is there anything I need to do apart from informing DIBP of the change in my employment status?
> Also, would this have any impact on the processing of my application? I don't want my application to be delayed due to this.
> 
> Thanks.


update them regarding change of circumstances when you leave this job, there wont be effect on visa processing, however there could be a problem if you dont update them regarding change in circumstances


----------



## sultan_azam

jp mosa said:


> i concur
> 
> diplomatic answer
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


:d :d :d


----------



## abhi_13

sultan_azam said:


> update them regarding change of circumstances when you leave this job, there wont be effect on visa processing, however there could be a problem if you dont update them regarding change in circumstances


Thanks a lot. Yes, I will be updating them.


----------



## m_hegazy

sultan_azam said:


> there has been a surge in visa applications hence there is effect on visa processing timelines




As I know, the same surge happened last two years, and the processing was very fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

m_hegazy said:


> As I know, the same surge happened last two years, and the processing was very fast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This time, the government is reducing manpower, so there would be a backlash from the employees in addition to the normal delay

Cheers


----------



## m_hegazy

newbienz said:


> This time, the government is reducing manpower, so there would be a backlash from the employees in addition to the normal delay
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



But this happened in systematic country like Australia , and lead to this mess and delay , unbelievable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

In EOI application, what should be the Test reference number for PTE-A? Is it the test taker ID OR registration ID? Please help

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ani.ak.asharma said:


> In EOI application, what should be the Test reference number for PTE-A? Is it the test taker ID OR registration ID? Please help
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


as i see my eoi its a 9 digit number in place of test reference number


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



sultan_azam said:


> as i see my eoi its a 9 digit number in place of test reference number


Should we enter with code, which is starting with PTE000 or all numerical ( Registration ID, changes for each attempt)


----------



## NB

chvarma80 said:


> Should we enter with code, which is starting with PTE000 or all numerical ( Registration ID, changes for each attempt)


It's the Registration I'd



Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

chvarma80 said:


> Should we enter with code, which is starting with PTE000 or all numerical ( Registration ID, changes for each attempt)


i checked pte report and eoi.... its the registration ID...


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



newbienz said:


> It's the Registration I'd
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I just replaced it with registration id, I hope date of effect will not change right?
It showing date of effect is 12-Jun, but top of that is showing last updated 16-Jun


----------



## NB

chvarma80 said:


> I just replaced it with registration id, I hope date of effect will not change right?
> It showing date of effect is 12-Jun, but top of that is showing last updated 16-Jun


It's the Date of effect which matters
Not the last updated 

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



newbienz said:


> It's the Date of effect which matters
> Not the last updated
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.

Is there any whatsapp group is in active for the people in this forum?


----------



## adahmed

Can someone please guide me regarding how should I proceed with adding my partner should I consider getting married around December 2017?

Here's my PR application background details along with plans on migrating should I secure the PR:

a. Lodged my PR as an individual in March 2017
b. In EOI I had answered questions related to family members as:

" Family Members
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? No 
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? No
"
b. Plan on getting married in December 2017
c. Spouse can move after June 2018

Can / Should I update DIBP regarding change of answers to those two questions now? However, I don't have any documents to prove my relationship since I and my partner to be don't live together or have anything to prove until we get married in December 2017. What should I be doing frankly regarding processing of my partner's case before or after marriage in respect of my filed application.

I would really appreciate if you can respond to this please.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

sultan_azam said:


> i checked pte report and eoi.... its the registration ID...


Hello Sultan,

Thank for confirming.

One more query please, Should i include non relevant exp (which is deducted by ACS) in EOI and mention is as non-relevant ?

OR should i just mention the exp period which is counted as relevant by ACS?

And if i have to mention it, in that case do i need to provide related documents as well for that exp at the time of visa application.

Regards,
Anirudh


----------



## m_hegazy

I have one question , the rejected applications take time or not? May anyone wait for 6 months and get rejection, or rejection is not taking time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Hi All,

Is it good to apply PR for family with primary applicant or primary applicant can apply for now and can do for the dependents later once we get a good job there. Please suggest the pros and cons on this scenario.


----------



## yousufkhan

jaseembhutto said:


> You will be given 28 days time to provide Medical & PCC after CO contact. I hope that's enough time for you


-
Thanks mate! Yes it will be ample time for Me


----------



## yousufkhan

sultan_azam said:


> 28 days from the day of co contact


-
Thanks for the info


----------



## yousufkhan

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it good to apply PR for family with primary applicant or primary applicant can apply for now and can do for the dependents later once we get a good job there. Please suggest the pros and cons on this scenario.


-
Hi I would suggest you to include family with your application. Because it was much costly and time taking process to invite them with you. You can went alone and hunt for job and later bring your family as DIBP usually give IED for several months and its reasonable time to find a good job in Australia.


----------



## Panda112

Let me tell you what I did,

I filled the visa applications saying no dependent immigrant or non-immigrant.

but in form 80, i wrote about my girlfriend and in additional details, i said "intend to get married at the last of 2017". The complication is that they may ask me for her PCC and medical (I haven't proposed her yet). They may ask for proof or relationship (Only viber messages/ some old facebook posts), they may ask for intention to marry (don't have any). Ultimately this will/may affect my processing time and there's nothing to gain from it.

When you will get married, your spouse will have to go through everything required in a spouse visa from start to finish, no exception. So, I'd suggest don't do what I did.



adahmed said:


> Can someone please guide me regarding how should I proceed with adding my partner should I consider getting married around December 2017?
> 
> Here's my PR application background details along with plans on migrating should I secure the PR:
> 
> a. Lodged my PR as an individual in March 2017
> b. In EOI I had answered questions related to family members as:
> 
> " Family Members
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? No
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? No
> "
> b. Plan on getting married in December 2017
> c. Spouse can move after June 2018
> 
> Can / Should I update DIBP regarding change of answers to those two questions now? However, I don't have any documents to prove my relationship since I and my partner to be don't live together or have anything to prove until we get married in December 2017. What should I be doing frankly regarding processing of my partner's case before or after marriage in respect of my filed application.
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can respond to this please.


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> I have one question , the rejected applications take time or not? May anyone wait for 6 months and get rejection, or rejection is not taking time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


applications dont get rejected just like that... they ask clarification on any issue which they find is not matching with visa application


----------



## sultan_azam

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it good to apply PR for family with primary applicant or primary applicant can apply for now and can do for the dependents later once we get a good job there. Please suggest the pros and cons on this scenario.


it is better to get it done in one go, i mean primary applicant & dependents within same application, 

applying visa for dependents at later stage is not advisable with respect to price and time..


----------



## np1986

Hi Guys,

I am a silent reader of this forum and appreciate your time & patience. I need an advice from you. I have lodged visa for me and wife on 8th Apr 17 and CO contacted for Medicals, PCC and Form 80. I have provided PCCs and Form 80 but could not do medicals as my wife became pregnant. I have written mails to CO requesting to defer medicals for both the applicants till she delivers baby but did not receive any response from CO since 4 weeks. Automated reply mail from DIBP states "We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed". However, it is now more than 6 weeks (Week 8 now) but no response from the CO on my request.
I am wondering whether I have to mark "information provided" option in order for CO to look at the request. At the same time, I am doubtful of clicking that option as I haven't provided the entire information requested (medicals). Someone please advise.

PTE: 8 Nov 16
Skills Assessment +ve: 1 Dec 16
EOI Lodged: 14 Feb 17
Invitation: 15 Feb 17
Visa Lodged: 8 Apr 17
CO Contact: 20 Apr 17
Info. provided: 16 May 17 (Except Medicals)


----------



## sultan_azam

np1986 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this forum and appreciate your time & patience. I need an advice from you. I have lodged visa for me and wife on 8th Apr 17 and CO contacted for Medicals, PCC and Form 80. I have provided PCCs and Form 80 but could not do medicals as my wife became pregnant. I have written mails to CO requesting to defer medicals for both the applicants till she delivers baby but did not receive any response from CO since 4 weeks. Automated reply mail from DIBP states "We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed". However, it is now more than 6 weeks (Week 8 now) but no response from the CO on my request.
> I am wondering whether I have to mark "information provided" option in order for CO to look at the request. At the same time, I am doubtful of clicking that option as I haven't provided the entire information requested (medicals). Someone please advise.
> 
> PTE: 8 Nov 16
> Skills Assessment +ve: 1 Dec 16
> EOI Lodged: 14 Feb 17
> Invitation: 15 Feb 17
> Visa Lodged: 8 Apr 17
> CO Contact: 20 Apr 17
> Info. provided: 16 May 17 (Except Medicals)


we have gone through similar situation, though we didnt got any official communication but case officer asked for medicals(our) only after baby was delivered,


----------



## exchanger107

Hello If I submit my EOI with 60 points in case of Mechanical Engineering what is the probability of getting invitation?


----------



## m_hegazy

sultan_azam said:


> applications dont get rejected just like that... they ask clarification on any issue which they find is not matching with visa application




That's me no direct rejection?
CO shall send RFI first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## np1986

sultan_azam said:


> we have gone through similar situation, though we didnt got any official communication but case officer asked for medicals(our) only after baby was delivered,




Hi Sultan, Thanks for your reply..Is it better to click INFORMATION PROVIDED option or just to wait until CO reply? 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

np1986 said:


> Hi Sultan, Thanks for your reply..Is it better to click INFORMATION PROVIDED option or just to wait until CO reply?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dont press IP because originally requested information is yet to be provided


----------



## andreyx108b

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it good to apply PR for family with primary applicant or primary applicant can apply for now and can do for the dependents later once we get a good job there. Please suggest the pros and cons on this scenario.




Dependents will still need to do meds. Adults will need to show pcc. In my view it us better together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

exchanger107 said:


> Hello If I submit my EOI with 60 points in case of Mechanical Engineering what is the probability of getting invitation?


The ist half of the last year Mechanical Engineers were invited with just 60 points and there was no waiting list

But in the latter half the cutoff has crept up to 65 probably because of the mining revival and the number of invites left were reduced

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735


How it will pan out this year remains to be seen.

Wait for the July 1st round results to be out and then take a decision
In the meantime see if you can increase your score to 65 which will more or less ensure you an invite

Cheers


----------



## exchanger107

Ok thanks for the information. Yeah i will take another chance in PTE. Let's see what happens.
Also what is the chance to get invitation for 190 class?


----------



## NB

exchanger107 said:


> Ok thanks for the information. Yeah i will take another chance in PTE. Let's see what happens.
> Also what is the chance to get invitation for 190 class?


I have no idea which states are sponsoring Mechanical Engineers

Just file a separate EOI for 190 also.
You lose nothing, except you should be prepared to live in the sponsoring state for 2 years

Cheers


----------



## exchanger107

Yeah. As per now i am eligible for Victoria, ACT, NSW.
Yeah will do both.
Thanks again


----------



## Rampal

Hi Guys,

Firstly congrats to all who got the grant.

Its been 202 days since I lodged my application. CO contacted me with a week and asked for mine and my wife's PCC & medicals and proof of evidence for relationship. After providing information there is complete silence of 6 months. We were married only for 2.5 months when we lodged application and I am claiming 5 points for partner's skill qualification.

I am losing hope now. Can anybody tell me how long I have to wait for grant or can there be any reason for rejection.

Note: I have provided all genuine proof of evidence like marriage certificate, wedding photos, travel tickets, insurance I have took for her from my company, household bills having her or my name, bank transactions in each other's account etc.


Invitation: 23 Nov 16
Visa Lodged: 28 Nov 2016
CO Contact: 5 Dec 2016
Information Provided: 12 Dec 2016


----------



## NB

Rampal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Firstly congrats to all who got the grant.
> 
> Its been 202 days since I lodged my application. CO contacted me with a week and asked for mine and my wife's PCC & medicals and proof of evidence for relationship. After providing information there is complete silence of 6 months. We were married only for 2.5 months when we lodged application and I am claiming 5 points for partner's skill qualification.
> 
> I am losing hope now. Can anybody tell me how long I have to wait for grant or can there be any reason for rejection.
> 
> Note: I have provided all genuine proof of evidence like marriage certificate, wedding photos, travel tickets, insurance I have took for her from my company, household bills having her or my name, bank transactions in each other's account etc.
> 
> 
> Invitation: 23 Nov 16
> Visa Lodged: 28 Nov 2016
> CO Contact: 5 Dec 2016
> Information Provided: 12 Dec 2016


You have done all that you could

Now you have no,option but to wait 
As you are following the forum posts closely, you must have seen that recently quite a few applications which were pending for nearly a year were granted the visa

So be strong and divert your mind to other activities 
One fine day the grant will be there in the email

Cheers


----------



## jamesjihin88

Hi everyone,

My CO has finally responded and has requested for infornation, viz PCC, Medicals and evidence of employment for me. 

I had left PCC & Medicals undone as my wife is expecting we would want our application on hold till our child's birth. But my I'm curious to know why my CO has requested for employment evidence even though I have submitted so many docs in support of the same.

Kindly guide me on what to reply for these,

1. Since none of my docs had details of skilled occupation mentioned, CO has requested for the same. Pl advise if its okay to resubmit the reference declaration I had submitted to Engineers australia for this question?

2. How to respond to the query, i mean what exactly is the procedure. Should I reply to the same email or just attach the relevant documents and click on "information provided link"

3. after lodging the visa, i was transferred to a different unit of the same company, how will i update this?

I know these questions are slightly nebulous in nature, but i humbly request you to kindly give me a start.

regards,

Jithin James


----------



## JP Mosa

jamesjihin88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My CO has finally responded and has requested for infornation, viz PCC, Medicals and evidence of employment for me.
> 
> I had left PCC & Medicals undone as my wife is expecting we would want our application on hold till our child's birth. But my I'm curious to know why my CO has requested for employment evidence even though I have submitted so many docs in support of the same.
> 
> Kindly guide me on what to reply for these,
> 
> 1. Since none of my docs had details of skilled occupation mentioned, CO has requested for the same. Pl advise if its okay to resubmit the reference declaration I had submitted to Engineers australia for this question?
> 
> *Its OK to resubmit, What would be the problem of submitting same docs ? Include If you forgot to include any extra docs that proves your emp claims*
> 
> 2. How to respond to the query, i mean what exactly is the procedure. Should I reply to the same email or just attach the relevant documents and click on "information provided link"
> 
> *1.Attach in IMMI Acct and mail to CO
> 2. Forward all documents to same e-mail ID of CO through which you were notified
> *
> 
> 3. after lodging the visa, i was transferred to a different unit of the same company, how will i update this?
> 
> *Fill Form 1022-Notification of Changes in Circumstances*
> 
> I know these questions are slightly nebulous in nature, but i humbly request you to kindly give me a start.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Jithin James


Answered 
Good luck


----------



## laxswa

jamesjihin88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My CO has finally responded and has requested for infornation, viz PCC, Medicals and evidence of employment for me.
> 
> I had left PCC & Medicals undone as my wife is expecting we would want our application on hold till our child's birth. But my I'm curious to know why my CO has requested for employment evidence even though I have submitted so many docs in support of the same.
> 
> Kindly guide me on what to reply for these,
> 
> 1. Since none of my docs had details of skilled occupation mentioned, CO has requested for the same. Pl advise if its okay to resubmit the reference declaration I had submitted to Engineers australia for this question?
> 
> 2. How to respond to the query, i mean what exactly is the procedure. Should I reply to the same email or just attach the relevant documents and click on "information provided link"
> 
> 3. after lodging the visa, i was transferred to a different unit of the same company, how will i update this?
> 
> I know these questions are slightly nebulous in nature, but i humbly request you to kindly give me a start.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Jithin James


When u lodged visa brother?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

laxswa said:


> When u lodged visa brother?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


All the details are given in his signature 

Check that in his post

Cheers


----------



## sammy_ziggler

Hello!
What is the average waiting time to get EOI invitation for 189 visa?
I applied for Software Engineer in April. Also applied for state sponsorship but have not got any replies yet.
Would like to hear from you all.

Thank you!


----------



## NB

saakshi.syal said:


> Hello!
> What is the average waiting time to get EOI invitation for 189 visa?
> I applied for Software Engineer in April. Also applied for state sponsorship but have not got any replies yet.
> Would like to hear from you all.
> 
> Thank you!


Please post your points table

Cheers


----------



## sammy_ziggler

newbienz said:


> Please post your points table
> 
> Cheers


EOI submission - 16 April 2017
EOI total points for 189 - 65
IELTS (L: 8.0, R: 7.5, W: 7.5, S: 8.0)


----------



## sammy_ziggler

saakshi.syal said:


> EOI submission - 16 April 2017
> EOI total points for 189 - 65
> IELTS (L: 8.0, R: 7.5, W: 7.5, S: 8.0)



Is there any other process we can work on while waiting for EOI invite?
__________________
Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age: 30 points
Degree: 15 points
IELTS:10 points
Experience: 10 points
Total: 65 Points
EOI Submiited for 189: April 2017


----------



## m_hegazy

saakshi.syal said:


> Is there any other process we can work on while waiting for EOI invite?
> 
> __________________
> 
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Age: 30 points
> 
> Degree: 15 points
> 
> IELTS:10 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Total: 65 Points
> 
> EOI Submiited for 189: April 2017




I think they halt any processing until the new ceiling occupations on next July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

newbienz said:


> Were you not required to produce a name change certificate to get the Name changed in the passport ?
> I was asked.
> 
> Check again. Maybe you have it somewhere
> 
> Cheers


No I didn't need Name change certificate. We submitted affidavit request along with a one photograph together, form signed by both to High Commission. That was all.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> No I didn't need Name change certificate. We submitted affidavit request along with a one photograph together, form signed by both to High Commission. That was all.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


That's the affidavit I am talking about 

Do you have a copy of that?

Cheers


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

Need expert's input again. Please help.

I have lodged my visa under Subclass 189 which is in process. I have added my wife and daughter as dependant not as applicant of now. My intention was once my visa is granted, I will apply for them. But I wanted to re-use their health assessment and PCC. So, my question is:

1. Can I use same immiaccount account to lodge my wife and daughter's visa after mine is granted where common documents are already uploaded? (Preferred option)

2. In case, I upload Form 1436 for them, I will get an option to make payment of their fees after that? 

Please let me know.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need expert's input again. Please help.
> 
> I have lodged my visa under Subclass 189 which is in process. I have added my wife and daughter as dependant not as applicant of now. My intention was once my visa is granted, I will apply for them. But I wanted to re-use their health assessment and PCC. So, my question is:
> 
> 1. Can I use same immiaccount account to lodge my wife and daughter's visa after mine is granted where common documents are already uploaded? (Preferred option)
> 
> 2. In case, I upload Form 1436 for them, I will get an option to make payment of their fees after that?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


If I understand you correctly, you have added your wife's and daughters name in the application as dependent but ticked them as not migrating with you presently
Now you want their PR also to be granted with you.

Then you have to submit Form 1436 before your visa grant is decided and not after that

You can use their health assessment and PCC from which ever immi account you submitbtheir application as you just need to give the HAP id reference number when the application asks you if you had a medical test done within the last 1 year.
The record will be pulled up and added to your file.

The PCC anyways has to be submitted as a scan copy and can be submitted as many times you want as long as it is valid and it is for the same country for which it Was issued

the 1436 form itself has the option to submit the fees 

Cheers


----------



## nabil65

maryum said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application on 18 Jan 2017 and I am still waiting. CO contacted me twice. Is it the reason am I having delay to get the grant?
> 
> I have also tried to call them and mail them. But no response.
> 
> Waiting and waiting.
> Congratulations to you. BTW.


Thanks apu  to be honest ,each case is different. the only reason for your delay could be the end of the financial year.hopefully from next month it will speed up. the usually dont respond to email unless they think its really urgent or about any serious issue.and if you keep trying to contact your CO, it will actually delay the process. That's what experts say.i hope you will get your grant very soon


----------



## m_hegazy

newbienz said:


> You have not even completed 5 months from the date of initial lodge and you are getting anxious ?
> 
> 
> 
> When have you last updated the documents asked by the CO ?
> 
> Please wait for at least 4 months from that date to contact the Department, in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




At least 4 months from CO contact OMG!!!! Too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

newbienz said:


> If I understand you correctly, you have added your wife's and daughters name in the application as dependent but ticked them as not migrating with you presently
> Now you want their PR also to be granted with you.
> 
> Then you have to submit Form 1436 before your visa grant is decided and not after that
> 
> You can use their health assessment and PCC from which ever immi account you submitbtheir application as you just need to give the HAP id reference number when the application asks you if you had a medical test done within the last 1 year.
> The record will be pulled up and added to your file.
> 
> The PCC anyways has to be submitted as a scan copy and can be submitted as many times you want as long as it is valid and it is for the same country for which it Was issued
> 
> the 1436 form itself has the option to submit the fees
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your response. This helps.

Please could you also let me know - 

1. If I want to lodge their visa after mine is granted, will that need to be done afresh and will take longer?

2. I wanted to keep it separate as my wife needs to take PTE for english language (not claiming point though).

3. Form 1436 has fields to enter application fees and payment card details. So, will it be debited by them at the time of processing the application at their end? 

Please let me know.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks for your response. This helps.
> 
> Please could you also let me know -
> 
> 1. If I want to lodge their visa after mine is granted, will that need to be done afresh and will take longer?
> 
> 2. I wanted to keep it separate as my wife needs to take PTE for english language (not claiming point though).
> 
> 3. Form 1436 has fields to enter application fees and payment card details. So, will it be debited by them at the time of processing the application at their end?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


1. if you lodge the Application after your Visa grant it will be more complicated, time taking and costly for sure.

2, Why cant she take PTE within this application ? There is no bar.

3. As soon as the form is received by the department, the amount will be debited and then only they will start processing it further

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> That's me no direct rejection?
> CO shall send RFI first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes... they will seek information/clarification


----------



## sun29

*Health and PCC*

Hi Friends,

I have following queries and hoping to get some directions from experts.

1. When I should to apply for Health Check?
2. When I should apply for PCC?
3. How much time PCC takes in India?
4. Can I create account in immiaccount before getting invitation?


----------



## sultan_azam

sun29 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have following queries and hoping to get some directions from experts.
> 
> 1. When I should to apply for Health Check? *preferably - immediately after visa lodge*
> 2. When I should apply for PCC? *after invitation*
> 3. How much time PCC takes in India? *1-21 days depending on how old passport is, current address and address in passport *
> 4. Can I create account in immiaccount before getting invitation? *yes you can, but you will not be able to do much without an invite*


answers inline


----------



## asad_18pk

maryum said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application on 18 Jan 2017 and I am still waiting. CO contacted me twice. Is it the reason am I having delay to get the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I have also tried to call them and mail them. But no response.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting and waiting.
> 
> Congratulations to you. BTW.




Hi Maryum,
Your grant is around the corner. I beleive you will get in couple of days. As per immi tracket, DIBP is working to flush old cases. They started from April, March, Feb, Jan and Dec. They granted Jan and Dec 16 cases on Friday and probably you are in queue.
Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpsingh

Ah, you guessed it right ?


----------



## rsharma17

*Pcc*

Hi All,

Can anyone please help. I was trying to schedule a PCC appointment for Pune India and i received below message:

You have registered under RPO XXXX (other city) but your present residential address lies within the jurisdiction of RPO Pune. The registration and present residential address should be with the same RPO.
Does it mean, i have to get PCC done from my permanent address instead or my current city. I heard it's the opposite!!

I'm not able to schedule appointment due to this error, can anyone please suggest!!


----------



## libati

When you create the user id, you need to choose a city(XXXX). Since your id is registered in XXXX, you cannot use it in Pune. You will have to create a new account by selecting Pune as your Passport office.
I am not sure whether you can log in to your original account and change the passport office. Please check on that option and if the does not work out, you may go ahead with creating a new account with Pune as your passport office 
location



rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please help. I was trying to schedule a PCC appointment for Pune India and i received below message:
> 
> You have registered under RPO XXXX (other city) but your present residential address lies within the jurisdiction of RPO Pune. The registration and present residential address should be with the same RPO.
> Does it mean, i have to get PCC done from my permanent address instead or my current city. I heard it's the opposite!!
> 
> I'm not able to schedule appointment due to this error, can anyone please suggest!!


----------



## loya

*Visa Grant*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa application at 1-03-2017 and CO contacted me 7 days later and i completed all the required documents before 20-03-2017. My Manager got the call for employment verification at 20-04-2017. Since then no response. What could be possible reason for the delay? Is it because of year ending or anything else?

Regards,


----------



## NB

loya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application at 1-03-2017 and CO contacted me 7 days later and i completed all the required documents before 20-03-2017. My Manager got the call for employment verification at 20-04-2017. Since then no response. What could be possible reason for the delay? Is it because of year ending or anything else?
> 
> Regards,


Employment verification is only a small part of the entire process

You have to wait patiently for the grant or the next CO contact

Applicants have been waiting for a year also for grant for no apparent reason

Cheers


----------



## bulop

from invitation to the visa grant, average waiting time is 6 months ?


----------



## rsharma17

libati said:


> When you create the user id, you need to choose a city(XXXX). Since your id is registered in XXXX, you cannot use it in Pune. You will have to create a new account by selecting Pune as your Passport office.
> I am not sure whether you can log in to your original account and change the passport office. Please check on that option and if the does not work out, you may go ahead with creating a new account with Pune as your passport office
> location


Thanks a lot libati; it worked. I had access to my old account but we cant change the initial RPO, so i created a new account and scheduled appointment.

Thanks again


----------



## nepali_ko_lagi

*Any grants?*

Any software engineer grants from nepal?


----------



## NB

nepali_ko_lagi said:


> Any software engineer grants from nepal?


I dont think you can search any data country wise

Cheers


----------



## ddrabadia

Can anyone explain why on immitracker some people have CO contact then there is a gap with no CO contact and then gain a group of 5 with CO contact.
Is it a case of people not updating their status on the tracker
Or
Is this evidence of CO contacts based on ANZCO. 
Even if they receive commencement email that is a form of progress.


----------



## NB

ddrabadia said:


> Can anyone explain why on immitracker some people have CO contact then there is a gap with no CO contact and then gain a group of 5 with CO contact.
> Is it a case of people not updating their status on the tracker
> Or
> Is this evidence of CO contacts based on ANZCO.
> Even if they receive commencement email that is a form of progress.


Immitracker is totally voluntary

How each applicant updates his application is a subjective matter. 
Some may update every small movement, some may only update just the lodge and grant and above all 90-95% of all visas granted, do not even reflect on Immitracker at all

You cant make any realistic judgement from this data on what you are looking for.
Its a very small sample size with too many variables

Cheers


----------



## deorox

As per immitracker, they are allocating 2nd May applications of today. Expecting direct grants in July hopefully.


----------



## mash2017

Hi All,

I received a mail from a CO(Adelaide) today asking for further documents.
For me: 
1. Personal particulars for character assessment
2. Further evidence of employment - Employment reference letter and job description
For my spouse:
1. Personal particulars for character assessment

i have few questions. 
1. Personal particulars for character assessment means form 80 right? Form 80 says it needs to be filled using a pen. Can't we just type it and upload the PDF?

2. the CO letter says " Timeframe for response: You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
What is meant by provide your response in writing? It asks to send the response to CO and then asks to upload docs to IMMI and not to send any notification emails to them. In that case, what exactly should be sent to the CO? 

3. I hope we just have to upload requested docs just the way we uploaded docs earlier under attach document section. 

Your response will be very much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*

Are results out for 7 June 2017 round?


----------



## andreyx108b

Rampal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly congrats to all who got the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 202 days since I lodged my application. CO contacted me with a week and asked for mine and my wife's PCC & medicals and proof of evidence for relationship. After providing information there is complete silence of 6 months. We were married only for 2.5 months when we lodged application and I am claiming 5 points for partner's skill qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> I am losing hope now. Can anybody tell me how long I have to wait for grant or can there be any reason for rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I have provided all genuine proof of evidence like marriage certificate, wedding photos, travel tickets, insurance I have took for her from my company, household bills having her or my name, bank transactions in each other's account etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation: 23 Nov 16
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28 Nov 2016
> 
> CO Contact: 5 Dec 2016
> 
> Information Provided: 12 Dec 2016




You have to take into account for the past 2 months number if grants was very low, so keep hopes high for the july 1st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



newbienz said:


> Immitracker is totally voluntary
> 
> How each applicant updates his application is a subjective matter.
> Some may update every small movement, some may only update just the lodge and grant and above all 90-95% of all visas granted, do not even reflect on Immitracker at all
> 
> You cant make any realistic judgement from this data on what you are looking for.
> Its a very small sample size with too many variables
> 
> Cheers


What is an immiaccount, does we need to create it before we are getting invitation?


----------



## kubaza

Hi friends!

After the receieved invitation for 189 application, do you think it is ok to apply for tourist visa before PR? 

Before appyling to the PR, I want to have a tourist visa and visit the country for a while.

Also, would it be ok to be there in Oz when I apply to the PR or expect an answer to my application?

Is there any problems for being on a tourist visa onshore?


Thank you, love you all!


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Immitracker is totally voluntary
> 
> 
> 
> How each applicant updates his application is a subjective matter.
> 
> Some may update every small movement, some may only update just the lodge and grant and above all 90-95% of all visas granted, do not even reflect on Immitracker at all
> 
> 
> 
> You cant make any realistic judgement from this data on what you are looking for.
> 
> Its a very small sample size with too many variables
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




You need to educate yourself on concept of statistical sample. Your comments are again incorrect and misguiding. 

5% or 10% is a HUGE sample with error margin of less than 1%. Any statistician will confirm you that.

The accuracy of the tracker is unparalleled and can easily be put to test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nepali_ko_lagi said:


> Any software engineer grants from nepal?




Your occupation is irrelevant in visa processing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ddrabadia said:


> Can anyone explain why on immitracker some people have CO contact then there is a gap with no CO contact and then gain a group of 5 with CO contact.
> Is it a case of people not updating their status on the tracker
> Or
> Is this evidence of CO contacts based on ANZCO.
> Even if they receive commencement email that is a form of progress.




The processing does not go on first cone first go basis for all, therefore you may see such pattern. Its normal. 10 can apply on the same day, but 5 will be contacted within 20 days, 2 will get direct grant, 3 on 40th day. So you will see that on tracker

Those who wont update - will get reminded, update rate is 90%.

Those who will not update are not shown by default as they are set to inactive status 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

deorox said:


> As per immitracker, they are allocating 2nd May applications of today. Expecting direct grants in July hopefully.




We will see massive grant rain first week of july. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## applicant189

Hi Experts

Request your guidance.

I submitted my 189 application on Dec 30th 2016 and was contacted by CO on 23rd Jan 2017 to submit PCC (which was uploaded the next day 24th Jan), since then have not heard anything from DIBP.

I'll complete 6 months in another 11 Days. I'm getting a bit anxious at this time.


----------



## bulop

hello,

if they send a high number of invitations in first 3 months of new financial year like last year, then below assumption can be still accurate ? any comments ?



Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 - Iscah


----------



## andreyx108b

applicant189 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 
> 
> Request your guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my 189 application on Dec 30th 2016 and was contacted by CO on 23rd Jan 2017 to submit PCC (which was uploaded the next day 24th Jan), since then have not heard anything from DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll complete 6 months in another 11 Days. I'm getting a bit anxious at this time.




It seem like a lot of applicants had been impacted by slower than usual processing since end of April .. or you may be you are under external checks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> We will see massive grant rain first week of july.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be too disappointed if you don't see it happen immediately. 

The new financial year starts on July 1st, of course, but it can take anything from a few to several days before the actual allocation of places filters down within DIBP from senior management to middle management to the actual Managers, Team Leaders and Case Officers responsible for the grants. 

Normally things should be getting back up to speed by perhaps the end of the second week of July, although there will be some grants before that.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaju said:


> Don't be too disappointed if you don't see it happen immediately.
> 
> The new financial year starts on July 1st, of course, but it can take anything from a few to several days before the actual allocation of places filters down within DIBP from senior management to middle management to the actual Managers, Team Leaders and Case Officers responsible for the grants.
> 
> Normally things should be getting back up to speed by perhaps the end of the second week of July, although there will be some grants before that.


yes, sure, Kaju  

I am just being very positive


----------



## Jatinder582

I have applied 189 visa on 22 Apr'2017, still my application is in Received status. I have uploaded all the docos like Police clearance, medical, assessment, education, experience etc. How long will it take to get PR now.


----------



## NB

Jatinder582 said:


> I have applied 189 visa on 22 Apr'2017, still my application is in Received status. I have uploaded all the docos like Police clearance, medical, assessment, education, experience etc. How long will it take to get PR now.


4-6 months is the latest estimate as per DIBP Website
You have to wait patiently for the grant or CO contact in case you have still missed something

Cheers


----------



## Jatinder582

newbienz said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied 189 visa on 22 Apr'2017, still my application is in Received status. I have uploaded all the docos like Police clearance, medical, assessment, education, experience etc. How long will it take to get PR now.
> 
> 
> 
> 4-6 months is the latest estimate as per DIBP Website
> Thanks for reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## m_hegazy

kaju said:


> Don't be too disappointed if you don't see it happen immediately.
> 
> The new financial year starts on July 1st, of course, but it can take anything from a few to several days before the actual allocation of places filters down within DIBP from senior management to middle management to the actual Managers, Team Leaders and Case Officers responsible for the grants.
> 
> Normally things should be getting back up to speed by perhaps the end of the second week of July, although there will be some grants before that.




Very positive post , thanks 
These types of logic posts we are looking for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## applicant189

andreyx108b said:


> It seem like a lot of applicants had been impacted by slower than usual processing since end of April .. or you may be you are under external checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! What is external check? How long do they wait for the investigation response from whoever is executing for DIPB?


----------



## andreyx108b

applicant189 said:


> Thank you! What is external check? How long do they wait for the investigation response from whoever is executing for DIPB?


Quite often, those who, we assume are undergoing external checks wait for 6-18 months.


----------



## nishish

chvarma80 said:


> Are results out for 7 June 2017 round?


They are not out officially(DIBP has not updated the result, it still shows the result for 24th May round) but those who had the required points for their nominated occupation and if the ceiling was not reached, would have got the invitation.


----------



## mash2017

Hi, can someone please tell me whether it is ok to type to fill the details in form 80 and upload the pdf. Has anyone done that? My concern is at the top of form 80 it says to use a pen to fill in the details. 
Appreciate your response very much!


----------



## NB

mash2017 said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me whether it is ok to type to fill the details in form 80 and upload the pdf. Has anyone done that? My concern is at the top of form 80 it says to use a pen to fill in the details.
> Appreciate your response very much!


I am yet to submit Form 80 but when required I would be filling the entire form on the computer and then taking a printout.
I would then sign it and then rescan the whole set and upload it

For my 457 visa, I was required to submit the similar Form 1221 and that is exactly what I did and it was accepted and the visa issued

All said and done, a computer printout is much more legible then hand written no matter how good your hand writing maybe

Cheers


----------



## mash2017

newbienz said:


> I am yet to submit Form 80 but when required I would be filling the entire form on the computer and then taking a printout.
> I would then sign it and then rescan the whole set and upload it
> 
> For my 457 visa, I was required to submit the similar Form 1221 and that is exactly what I did and it was accepted and the visa issued
> 
> All said and done, a computer printout is much more legible then hand written no matter how good your hand writing maybe
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot! I was worried because some of the instructions seem like that we must follow them no matter what. Since yours was accepted i guess there is no such issue. Thanks again!


----------



## vivek_ntm

mash2017 said:


> Thanks a lot! I was worried because some of the instructions seem like that we must follow them no matter what. Since yours was accepted i guess there is no such issue. Thanks again!


In fact it is expected to type and then print and scan instead of writing. The instructions are meant for people who decide to write instead of type and if you do write it must be with Pen. 

I typed Form 80 and 1221 and printed only the pages which needed to be signed. I then merged the documents and submitted.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> In fact it is expected to type and then print and scan instead of writing. The instructions are meant for people who decide to write instead of type and if you do write it must be with Pen.
> 
> I typed Form 80 and 1221 and printed only the pages which needed to be signed. I then merged the documents and submitted.


I intend to do the same.. how did you merge please ? Any app ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vivek_ntm said:


> In fact it is expected to type and then print and scan instead of writing. The instructions are meant for people who decide to write instead of type and if you do write it must be with Pen.
> 
> I typed Form 80 and 1221 and printed only the pages which needed to be signed. I then merged the documents and submitted.


By the way did you progress with 190 finally ?

I remember we both were waiting for 189 BA invite with 70 score. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

mash2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a mail from a CO(Adelaide) today asking for further documents.
> For me:
> 1. Personal particulars for character assessment
> 2. Further evidence of employment - Employment reference letter and job description
> For my spouse:
> 1. Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> i have few questions.
> 1. Personal particulars for character assessment means form 80 right? Form 80 says it needs to be filled using a pen. Can't we just type it and upload the PDF?
> 
> 2. the CO letter says " Timeframe for response: You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> What is meant by provide your response in writing? It asks to send the response to CO and then asks to upload docs to IMMI and not to send any notification emails to them. In that case, what exactly should be sent to the CO?
> 
> 3. I hope we just have to upload requested docs just the way we uploaded docs earlier under attach document section.
> 
> Your response will be very much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


Ur timeline?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mash2017 said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me whether it is ok to type to fill the details in form 80 and upload the pdf. Has anyone done that? My concern is at the top of form 80 it says to use a pen to fill in the details.
> Appreciate your response very much!




I typed all on pc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

kaushik_91 said:


> Ur timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Visa lodged : 3rd of May, 2017
Medical and PCC : 26th May, 2017
CO contact: 19th of June, 2017

BTW, How do you add details to your timeline (so that it appears as a footer)?


----------



## NB

mash2017 said:


> Visa lodged : 3rd of May, 2017
> Medical and PCC : 26th May, 2017
> CO contact: 19th of June, 2017
> 
> BTW, How do you add details to your timeline (so that it appears as a footer)?


Add the details in your Signature which you can access by clicking on your name which appears on the upper right hand side of the page

Cheers


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Hello Everyone,

My consultant told me yesterday that DIBP has to close all the Visa applications before financial year start and I should see a grant coming before July 1st, 2017. Is that right?


----------



## NB

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My consultant told me yesterday that DIBP has to close all the Visa applications before financial year start and I should see a grant coming before July 1st, 2017. Is that right?


He has no idea what he is talking about

Its the other way round
Most applications would now be granted only next financial year as in all probability the quotas for this year would be over.

You should seriously think of changing your consultant, if possible

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My consultant told me yesterday that DIBP has to close all the Visa applications before financial year start and I should see a grant coming before July 1st, 2017. Is that right?


Dibp and your consultant will receive lot many praises if this comes true, 10 days are left for June to complete, you can see the truth yourself

This is the time of year when grants slow down erratically and it restarts exponentially in July

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zameersv

Hi , I just have one question. When We get CO commencement email for 189 visa, will it show the same in application mailbox when we login online. Actually my agent email is given for email communication 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

Guys: 

I want to know if my first cousin is sponsoring me for 489 FS Visa in 2017 then he will be eligible for sponsoring her real sister on 489 FS visa same year as well or later?


----------



## k-daddy

Hi guys, I am new here.
Just one simple question, when CO is allocated, should the applicant receive an email or it depends on his/her CO decision to send or not?
Now I see there are several cases allocated to CO which lodged later then mine, but mine is still pending

The latest GSM allocation update in DIBP website has no actual "update" at all...


----------



## sandysinghdogra

For a moment I was confused whether I am reading my or your case 'coz for 'me' and 'you' everything seems same including UK PCC. Btw- can we really apply medicals before invite without the HAP?


----------



## sultan_azam

zameersv said:


> Hi , I just have one question. When We get CO commencement email for 189 visa, will it show the same in application mailbox when we login online. Actually my agent email is given for email communication
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this won't reflect inside immiaccount

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

k-daddy said:


> Hi guys, I am new here.
> Just one simple question, when CO is allocated, should the applicant receive an email or it depends on his/her CO decision to send or not?
> Now I see there are several cases allocated to CO which lodged later then mine, but mine is still pending
> 
> The latest GSM allocation update in DIBP website has no actual "update" at all...


Not everyone gets information about case officer allocation, rest assured your case will be taken up for processing

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sandysinghdogra said:


> For a moment I was confused whether I am reading my or your case 'coz for 'me' and 'you' everything seems same including UK PCC. Btw- can we really apply medicals before invite without the HAP?


Yeah, read "my health declarations" ok dibp website

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## k-daddy

sultan_azam said:


> Not everyone gets information about case officer allocation, rest assured your case will be taken up for processing
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

So seems there is no way I could know my actual status:crazy:
The current CO contact cases are lodged one week later than mine, may I assume my case is also allocated?


----------



## sultan_azam

k-daddy said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> So seems there is no way I could know my actual status:crazy:
> The current CO contact cases are lodged one week later than mine, may I assume my case is also allocated?


Yeah, that assumption seems justified

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My consultant told me yesterday that DIBP has to close all the Visa applications before financial year start and I should see a grant coming before July 1st, 2017. Is that right?


Just want to was your consultant is registered with "MARA"

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Today I got an all from DIBP saying "Immi Assessment Commence" 

GSM: Adelaide , CO assigned.

Application lodged: 1st May 2017
PCC & Medicals have been completed as of 1st week June . Other documents front loaded on 1st May itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zameersv

sultan_azam said:


> I think this won't reflect inside immiaccount
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Hi , are you sure about this or just guessing? Did u get CO commencement email ? If you have got could please confirm by checking your account?

I think every email communication will be present in the immi account mail box. 

Can someone who got CO commencement email check their immi account mail box and confirm ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

zameersv said:


> Hi , are you sure about this or just guessing? Did u get CO commencement email ? If you have got could please confirm by checking your account?
> 
> I think every email communication will be present in the immi account mail box.
> 
> Can someone who got CO commencement email check their immi account mail box and confirm ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got around 4-5 co contacts but none was "immi commencement"

I am guessing it based on the fact that there is nothing significant in that email, but you are true we should wait for someone who got such email

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## k-daddy

zameersv said:


> Hi , are you sure about this or just guessing? Did u get CO commencement email ? If you have got could please confirm by checking your account?
> 
> I think every email communication will be present in the immi account mail box.
> 
> Can someone who got CO commencement email check their immi account mail box and confirm ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's one guy in our group got commence email, but his immaccount still shows received.
The CO contact is not strongly related with immiaccount status.


----------



## zameersv

sultan_azam said:


> I got around 4-5 co contacts but none was "immi commencement"
> 
> I am guessing it based on the fact that there is nothing significant in that email, but you are true we should wait for someone who got such email
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks Sultan for clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zameersv

k-daddy said:


> There's one guy in our group got commence email, but his immaccount still shows received.
> 
> The CO contact is not strongly related with immiaccount status.




Thanks for the reply


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

I received few clarification on docs which I resubmitted on friday last week. how much time EA take to check the same and update on confirmation..Do we have any TAT for that?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sultan_azam said:


> I got around 4-5 co contacts but none was "immi commencement"
> 
> I am guessing it based on the fact that there is nothing significant in that email, but you are true we should wait for someone who got such email
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I did not get the immi commencement email as well. However, had a CO contact and now status is Assessment in Progress. I think not everyone receives that email just like not everyone received the delay email.


----------



## Panda112

*Filling Forms*

I read a few earlier posts on filling forms 80 and 1221. 

Here's what I did

I filled both the forms as PDF in my computer. Then I signed in a white page and scanned my signature only. In foxit reader, under protect tab, I used PDF sign and inserted the JPG of my signature in the last page. Now, to make sure the PDF is not editable, I printed the file as new pdf file.​
I suppose this method will be alright, Not entirely sure though


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Panda112 said:


> I read a few earlier posts on filling forms 80 and 1221.
> 
> Here's what I did
> 
> I filled both the forms as PDF in my computer. Then I signed in a white page and scanned my signature only. In foxit reader, under protect tab, I used PDF sign and inserted the JPG of my signature in the last page. Now, to make sure the PDF is not editable, I printed the file as new pdf file.​
> I suppose this method will be alright, Not entirely sure though


Should be ok. Since it is you uploading the file I don't think digital signature will have an issue unless it is in black and white.
As for the Forms 80 and 1221 you can type it on your computer, print, sign, rescan and upload. That's what I did and CO did not raise any issue about it. The PDF form which you download from DIBP site has an option of typing it out on your PDF reader. If it wasn't allowed there would not have been any such option.


----------



## Panda112

Damn, It is in B/W. But then again, signatures are usually done using black pen. I hope CO accepts it as is. To be certain, I printed the file as PDF and made it uneditable. Let's see what happens.



Zidane's Daddy said:


> Should be ok. Since it is you uploading the file I don't think digital signature will have an issue unless it is in black and white.
> As for the Forms 80 and 1221 you can type it on your computer, print, sign, rescan and upload. That's what I did and CO did not raise any issue about it. The PDF form which you download from DIBP site has an option of typing it out on your PDF reader. If it wasn't allowed there would not have been any such option.


----------



## yousufkhan

*CO related query*

Hi,
If we respond to CO query immediately (let's say within a week time) then does he start working on the case or he refer to my case file only after 28 days deadline?


----------



## sultan_azam

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> If we respond to CO query immediately (let's say within a week time) then does he start working on the case or he refer to my case file only after 28 days deadline?


File will be up for review if applicant has pressed IP button

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

sultan_azam said:


> File will be up for review if applicant has pressed IP button
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


-
Thanks Sultan for your always support


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

sultan_azam said:


> Dibp and your consultant will receive lot many praises if this comes true, 10 days are left for June to complete, you can see the truth yourself
> 
> This is the time of year when grants slow down erratically and it restarts exponentially in July
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply Sultan


----------



## mash2017

Hi,

Could you please assist me to get this sorted. 

The letter i received from CO asking for employee reference letter, includes below statement. 
Employee Reference letter
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted. 

Question 1. What is meant by illegible signature? Illegible signatures will not be accepted ??? 
Question 2. Can my boss who is a GM can sign in the reference letter or is it a must that it should come from HR?

Please be good enough to share your views.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## m_hegazy

sultan_azam said:


> File will be up for review if applicant has pressed IP button
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




That means may CO doesn't review the case immediately !? Can he leaves it for 5 months without reviewing it ? Or he review it and then hold the process of grant ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> That means may CO doesn't review the case immediately !? Can he leaves it for 5 months without reviewing it ? Or he review it and then hold the process of grant ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant something else, i said if you press IP button today then the case can be reviewed as early as tommorow 



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please assist me to get this sorted.
> 
> The letter i received from CO asking for employee reference letter, includes below statement.
> Employee Reference letter
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
> 
> Question 1. What is meant by illegible signature? Illegible signatures will not be accepted ???
> Question 2. Can my boss who is a GM can sign in the reference letter or is it a must that it should come from HR?
> 
> Please be good enough to share your views.
> Thanks a lot!


GM can sign as long as he is authorized to sign on personnel letters including "proof of employment" letters. Usually this comes from HR as they hold all records of the employee. However, your RnR letter can be signed by the GM.


----------



## sultan_azam

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please assist me to get this sorted.
> 
> The letter i received from CO asking for employee reference letter, includes below statement.
> Employee Reference letter
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
> 
> Question 1. What is meant by illegible signature? Illegible signatures will not be accepted ???
> Question 2. Can my boss who is a GM can sign in the reference letter or is it a must that it should come from HR?
> 
> Please be good enough to share your views.
> Thanks a lot!


Illegible - not able to read

GM can sign if he is authorised to issue such letters

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

m_hegazy said:


> That means may CO doesn't review the case immediately !? Can he leaves it for 5 months without reviewing it ? Or he review it and then hold the process of grant ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He/she can do that. Like Sultan said once IP is pressed your application goes into the "can be reviewed now" queue. After that it depends how quickly all checks are performed. If it is year end then yes they hold off grants as in most cases we are seeing on the forum.


----------



## jazz25

m_hegazy said:


> That means may CO doesn't review the case immediately !? Can he leaves it for 5 months without reviewing it ? Or he review it and then hold the process of grant ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think anyone here can answer that accurately. All we have deduced is that usually COs look at the application after about 28 days (which is the time they provide us to share the requested documents with them). But this may not always be true. We have seen people immediately get grant (5-7 days) after clicking on the "IP" button. We have also seen people who have been waiting for several months after clicking the "IP" button.
It all depends on case, the CO, the processing office etc.


----------



## Unemplyed

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please assist me to get this sorted.
> 
> The letter i received from CO asking for employee reference letter, includes below statement.
> Employee Reference letter
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
> 
> Question 1. What is meant by illegible signature? Illegible signatures will not be accepted ???
> Question 2. Can my boss who is a GM can sign in the reference letter or is it a must that it should come from HR?
> 
> Please be good enough to share your views.
> Thanks a lot!


As per knowledge that only signed is not enough .you must write down it's full name and designation with stamp
Better if advised by experts


----------



## mash2017

sultan_azam said:


> Illegible - not able to read
> 
> GM can sign if he is authorised to issue such letters
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks! you mean it really means that signature should be legible, i mean by looking at the signature, one should be able to read the name or something like that?
But i don't know a single person with a signature that can be read easily. 
or they just mean that there should be a signature? 
when i google it, one website said that it meant something like that but i'm not sure.


----------



## sultan_azam

amit85 said:


> I don't think anyone here can answer that accurately. All we have deduced is that usually COs look at the application after about 28 days (which is the time they provide us to share the requested documents with them). But this may not always be true. We have seen people immediately get grant (5-7 days) after clicking on the "IP" button. We have also seen people who have been waiting for several months after clicking the "IP" button.
> It all depends on case, the CO, the processing office etc.


Nicely explained

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mash2017 said:


> Thanks! you mean it really means that signature should be legible, i mean by looking at the signature, one should be able to read the name or something like that?
> But i don't know a single person with a signature that can be read easily.
> or they just mean that there should be a signature?
> when i google it, one website said that it meant something like that but i'm not sure.


Yeah, most of signatures are not readable

Besides this, put a name, designation, contact details at the position where your GM/HR signs in the rnr letter

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

Unemplyed said:


> As per knowledge that only signed is not enough .you must write down it's full name and designation with stamp
> Better if advised by experts


Thanks! Anyway, the designation, name and stamp of the authorizing person have to be there. my worry is, it especially mention about the signature, that alone a legible signature


----------



## Unemplyed

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, most of signatures are not readable
> 
> Besides this, put a name, designation, contact details at the position where your GM/HR signs in the rnr letter
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I think it will be true 
Any body knows last visa Grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Unemplyed said:


> I think it will be true
> Any body knows last visa Grant


The case officer must be having same feelings as i get when i see my class notes and wonder "what i wrote"

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

amit85 said:


> I don't think anyone here can answer that accurately. All we have deduced is that usually COs look at the application after about 28 days (which is the time they provide us to share the requested documents with them). But this may not always be true. We have seen people immediately get grant (5-7 days) after clicking on the "IP" button. We have also seen people who have been waiting for several months after clicking the "IP" button.
> 
> It all depends on case, the CO, the processing office etc.




I know , but it is logic to wait 7 months and then CO asks for additional information? Either he sent RFI before or not??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

m_hegazy said:


> I know , but it is logic to wait 7 months and then CO asks for additional information? Either he sent RFI before or not??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your frustration understandable but you will have to overcome it and live with the delays
You do not know the procedures involved in the grant so no use commenting

Try meditation and Yoga is all I can recommend

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> I know , but it is logic to wait 7 months and then CO asks for additional information? Either he sent RFI before or not??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My english skills are going south, i am not able to comprehend your query

From where this "7 months" joined your query ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

sultan_azam said:


> My english skills are going south, i am not able to comprehend your query
> 
> From where this "7 months" joined your query ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




I am asking simply, Could CO review the case and satisfy from all the documents and then hold it on the system for months? Or Could he delay the reviewing the documents after several months? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## an113

zameersv said:


> Hi , are you sure about this or just guessing? Did u get CO commencement email ? If you have got could please confirm by checking your account?
> 
> I think every email communication will be present in the immi account mail box.
> 
> Can someone who got CO commencement email check their immi account mail box and confirm ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I got the same email yesterday and my application status is still "received"
I lodged my visa application on 4th May 2017
As per my understanding, they are sending this kind of email if the application is complete and no major document (like medical, PCC, form 80, 1221) are missing.


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> I am asking simply, Could CO review the case and satisfy from all the documents and then hold it on the system for months? Or Could he delay the reviewing the documents after several months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO wont hold your case if all docs are provided and background verification are positive

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

m_hegazy said:


> I am asking simply, Could CO review the case and satisfy from all the documents and then hold it on the system for months? Or Could he delay the reviewing the documents after several months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure Every CO must be submitting a report to his superiors on how many cases he has processed in every time period

So what advantage does he get by holding on to your application and reducing his efficiency figures ?

As I said earlier the Grant is like a Jigsaw puzzle.
Even if all the pieces are in place but 1 single piece is missing, your grant will remain on hold
Its quite possible that the last piece may be pending for someone else approval and the CO has no control over it
Moreover he cannot ask for all documents required at one time, because many times the CO may feel he requires more documents when he reviews an already submitted documents
Bureaucrats are inherently systematic and will not move the way we would like them 

Cheers



If the grant was such an easy work then they would be 

Wait patiently

Cheers


----------



## m_hegazy

newbienz said:


> I am pretty sure Every CO must be submitting a report to his superiors on how many cases he has processed in every time period
> 
> 
> 
> So what advantage does he get by holding on to your application and reducing his efficiency figures ?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier the Grant is like a Jigsaw puzzle.
> 
> Even if all the pieces are in place but 1 single piece is missing, your grant will remain on hold
> 
> Its quite possible that the last piece may be pending for someone else approval and the CO has no control over it
> 
> Moreover he cannot ask for all documents required at one time, because many times the CO may feel he requires more documents when he reviews an already submitted documents
> 
> Bureaucrats are inherently systematic and will not move the way we would like them
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the grant was such an easy work then they would be
> 
> 
> 
> Wait patiently
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks , I am asking because I saw alot of people submit the full documentations , and they are waiting for 7-8 months without Grant !! And even no CO contact , so it is not Logic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Well Put.

And here I am, Quitting my job on July-1 just with the hope that visa will come through in August......Maybe meditation will help me after August.

Also, try travelling. How often do you get to travel new places? And you're migrating. Life won't be same after the visa.



newbienz said:


> Your frustration understandable but you will have to overcome it and live with the delays
> You do not know the procedures involved in the grant so no use commenting
> 
> Try meditation and Yoga is all I can recommend
> 
> Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My consultant told me yesterday that DIBP has to close all the Visa applications before financial year start and I should see a grant coming before July 1st, 2017. Is that right?




Your consultant is incorrect. 

New visa quota will start in July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

k-daddy said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> So seems there is no way I could know my actual status:crazy:
> 
> The current CO contact cases are lodged one week later than mine, may I assume my case is also allocated?




It has no much relevance, some never receive CO allocation email, but get grant quickly other het CO allocation quickly but wait for 18 months.

Focus on tue fact that average processing tome is 85 days, and after each CO contact your case is delayed by 6-12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

yousufkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we respond to CO query immediately (let's say within a week time) then does he start working on the case or he refer to my case file only after 28 days deadline?




Usually 6-12 weeks after CO contact you get an update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

m_hegazy said:


> That means may CO doesn't review the case immediately !? Can he leaves it for 5 months without reviewing it ? Or he review it and then hold the process of grant ?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




He can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

amit85 said:


> I don't think anyone here can answer that accurately. All we have deduced is that usually COs look at the application after about 28 days (which is the time they provide us to share the requested documents with them). But this may not always be true. We have seen people immediately get grant (5-7 days) after clicking on the "IP" button. We have also seen people who have been waiting for several months after clicking the "IP" button.
> 
> It all depends on case, the CO, the processing office etc.




On average its about 60 days... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

m_hegazy said:


> I am asking simply, Could CO review the case and satisfy from all the documents and then hold it on the system for months? Or Could he delay the reviewing the documents after several months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is possible, but rare scenario 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-daddy

andreyx108b said:


> It has no much relevance, some never receive CO allocation email, but get grant quickly other het CO allocation quickly but wait for 18 months.
> 
> Focus on tue fact that average processing tome is 85 days, and after each CO contact your case is delayed by 6-12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for explaining.
But for the assessment commence email, it will not delay the processing as much as a CO contact for requesting info I think.

通过我的 VIE-L29 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## andreyx108b

k-daddy said:


> Thanks for explaining.
> But for the assessment commence email, it will not delay the processing as much as a CO contact for requesting info I think.
> 
> 通过我的 VIE-L29 上的 Tapatalk发言




Email commence is just an email, so no, no evidence of it ever having an impact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheffromindia

Hello everybody! please advise on my situation.

I lodged my application on 23rd April 2017. Uploaded all documents including PCC, medicals, form 80, ref letter, tax docs, salary slips, ielts for my wife and I. In two days I will complete 2 months and still have not received any co contact, immi commencement email or co allocation email.

Application status still shows application received. Immitracker suggests that people from 1st week may are getting contacted by CO or are getting immi commencement email.

Will my case be delayed?do i need to do something (apart from patiently waiting)

Some people have suggested that it could be case for a direct grant, is that possible? if yes how many days or rather months?

PLease help and thanks in advance


----------



## mechengineer

*Mechanical Engineering jobs*

Hi friends,

I came here last year on 189 PR visa. I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of project and maintenance experience. Unfortunately, I am not able to get any job in my relevant field. Applying through Seek.com, Indeed etc.
Follow up by calling recruiters or company. (Sometimes very common reason they give i.e lack of local experience)
Changed resume format, edit resume everytime as per jobs R&R. 
Using linkedin
But, nothing works. I have hundreds of rejection emails in my inbox. Doing whatever experts said to get job. Still don't know where I am going wrong. Currently, working with retail industry ( though I believe nothing bad in doing any job). 
However, if someone can shed light on this it would be highly appreciable.

Cheers


----------



## raceredpony

After lodging visa, when i go to immi website and download the submitted application, I dont see any of my claimed work experience as Yes/No. It is blank against all my work experiences. Is it same with others too or do you see anything against Claimed work experience. 

"Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?"


----------



## andreyx108b

mechengineer said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I came here last year on 189 PR visa. I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of project and maintenance experience. Unfortunately, I am not able to get any job in my relevant field. Applying through Seek.com, Indeed etc.
> 
> Follow up by calling recruiters or company. (Sometimes very common reason they give i.e lack of local experience)
> 
> Changed resume format, edit resume everytime as per jobs R&R.
> 
> Using linkedin
> 
> But, nothing works. I have hundreds of rejection emails in my inbox. Doing whatever experts said to get job. Still don't know where I am going wrong. Currently, working with retail industry ( though I believe nothing bad in doing any job).
> 
> However, if someone can shed light on this it would be highly appreciable.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




You are free to do any job on permanent visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

raceredpony said:


> After lodging visa, when i go to immi website and download the submitted application, I dont see any of my claimed work experience as Yes/No. It is blank against all my work experiences. Is it same with others too or do you see anything against Claimed work experience.
> 
> "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?"




I think i did not see too, but i was not claiming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raceredpony

andreyx108b said:


> I think i did not see too, but i was not claiming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh ok. thank u. 

Anyone else did not see even after claiming?


----------



## CR Reddy

raceredpony said:


> Oh ok. thank u.
> 
> Anyone else did not see even after claiming?


Even its blank for me and I'm claiming exp.


----------



## mash2017

Hi,

Could you please tell to whom the Employee Reference letter should be addressed to? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NB

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell to whom the Employee Reference letter should be addressed to?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


It can be addressed as 

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN

or if the HR are particular about a name then get it in the name of the assessing agency

Cheers


----------



## Rafai

mechengineer said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I came here last year on 189 PR visa. I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of project and maintenance experience. Unfortunately, I am not able to get any job in my relevant field. Applying through Seek.com, Indeed etc.
> Follow up by calling recruiters or company. (Sometimes very common reason they give i.e lack of local experience)
> Changed resume format, edit resume everytime as per jobs R&R.
> Using linkedin
> But, nothing works. I have hundreds of rejection emails in my inbox. Doing whatever experts said to get job. Still don't know where I am going wrong. Currently, working with retail industry ( though I believe nothing bad in doing any job).
> However, if someone can shed light on this it would be highly appreciable.
> 
> Cheers


Why don't you approach a recruitment agency?


----------



## mash2017

newbienz said:


> It can be addressed as
> 
> TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> or if the HR are particular about a name then get it in the name of the assessing agency
> 
> Cheers


What about, "case officer, Department of Immigration and border protection, Australia"? 
I feel it is more relevant, what do you think?

Thanks anyway!


----------



## jazz25

mash2017 said:


> What about, "case officer, Department of Immigration and border protection, Australia"?
> I feel it is more relevant, what do you think?
> 
> Thanks anyway!


If you use "TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN", you would be able to use the same letter at different places i.e. skill assessment authority, DIBP or anywhere else (other than the visa process).


----------



## NB

mash2017 said:


> What about, "case officer, Department of Immigration and border protection, Australia"?
> I feel it is more relevant, what do you think?
> 
> Thanks anyway!


DIBP Case officer is the secondary agency

The primary responsibility of assessing your education and work is the assessing agency

Anyways as I said, to whom it is addressed is not a big deal, what is written inside matters

If you or your HR is more comfortable with DIBo, do that

Cheers


----------



## Rafai

Hi guys I lodged my application on 1st May without Medicals and Pcc and have not received any Co contact yet. Should I be expecting it soon or only after july.


----------



## yousufkhan

Rafai said:


> Hi guys I lodged my application on 1st May without Medicals and Pcc and have not received any Co contact yet. Should I be expecting it soon or only after july.


-
You should have received by now. I filed on 27th April & received on 15th June. May be you will be contacted soon.


----------



## jazz25

Rafai said:


> Hi guys I lodged my application on 1st May without Medicals and Pcc and have not received any Co contact yet. Should I be expecting it soon or only after july.


I think the most common advise you'll receive here would be to complete your medicals and PCC and upload to your Immi Account. Also add any pending documents. That can get you a direct grant if CO is satisfied.


----------



## fstreet88

Hi everyone,

I have a question, i have lodge on 26 April but latest downloaded document is on 5 Jun 2017. I no CO contact since then, so my question is when will the 28 days starts counting on 26 April or after 5 Jun 2017?

Regards,
fstreet88

-------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)
Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
EA Assesment +: 21 Apr 2017
EOI (189) : 21 Apr 2017
ITA : 26 Apr 2017
189 Visa Lodge	: 26 Apr 2017
Medicals : 2 May 2017
PH PCC : 11 May 2017
SG PCC : 23 May 2017
CO : ???
Grant : ???


----------



## sultan_azam

mash2017 said:


> What about, "case officer, Department of Immigration and border protection, Australia"?
> I feel it is more relevant, what do you think?
> 
> Thanks anyway!


the company of my friend has a specific thing that they will issue only to specific person/institution, so he got two letter - one for ACS and one for DIBP,

if there is something like that then take two letters else put it as "to whomsoever it may concern"


----------



## sultan_azam

Rafai said:


> Hi guys I lodged my application on 1st May without Medicals and Pcc and have not received any Co contact yet. Should I be expecting it soon or only after july.


this was discussed recently, not everyone gets a co contact for documents/allocation, 

many cases remain silent till finalisation

Edit - you should complete pcc and medicals to avoid delay in your case


----------



## sultan_azam

fstreet88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question, i have lodge on 26 April but latest downloaded document is on 5 Jun 2017. I no CO contact since then, so my question is when will the 28 days starts counting on 26 April or after 5 Jun 2017?
> 
> Regards,
> fstreet88
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO	: 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> EA Assesment +: 21 Apr 2017
> EOI (189) : 21 Apr 2017
> ITA : 26 Apr 2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 26 Apr 2017
> Medicals : 2 May 2017
> PH PCC : 11 May 2017
> SG PCC : 23 May 2017
> CO : ???
> Grant : ???


26th april


----------



## fstreet88

Thanks for the confirmation Sultan_Azam

Since no CO contact, hoping for direct grant

-------------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)
Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
EA Assesment +: 21 Apr 2017
EOI (189) : 21 Apr 2017
ITA	: 26 Apr 2017
189 Visa Lodge	: 26 Apr 2017
Medicals : 2 May 2017
PH PCC	: 11 May 2017
SG PCC	: 23 May 2017
CO : ???
Grant : ???


----------



## sultan_azam

fstreet88 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Sultan_Azam
> 
> Since no CO contact, hoping for direct grant
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO	: 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> EA Assesment +: 21 Apr 2017
> EOI (189) : 21 Apr 2017
> ITA	: 26 Apr 2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 26 Apr 2017
> Medicals : 2 May 2017
> PH PCC	: 11 May 2017
> SG PCC	: 23 May 2017
> CO : ???
> Grant : ???


good luck


----------



## mash2017

sultan_azam said:


> the company of my friend has a specific thing that they will issue only to specific person/institution, so he got two letter - one for ACS and one for DIBP,
> 
> if there is something like that then take two letters else put it as "to whomsoever it may concern"


Thanks Sultan_azam,
Just got to know that it is the same with my company also, so the letter needs to be addressed to someone or some institute. Thanks for the support!


----------



## andreyx108b

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> You should have received by now. I filed on 27th April & received on 15th June. May be you will be contacted soon.




It can be at anytime.. yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarigirish

Rafai said:


> Hi guys I lodged my application on 1st May without Medicals and Pcc and have not received any Co contact yet. Should I be expecting it soon or only after july.


My advice is to get the PCC, Medicals and update Form80, 1221 (in case if you have not submitted the form yet) and upload the same. This may help you to get a direct grant. For my case, I submitted all the documents upfront except Form80. And now, CO contacted me to submit the form for me and my wife. I might have got a grant by now if I would have uploaded it earlier.

Again, timeline is a blackbox. Since new financial year is around the corner, we can expect the grants and CO contacts will start flowing. All the best.

Girish


----------



## Raghu794

Guys,

Please see the timeline below. While uploading all the documents, I did not upload my old/expired passport. Since it has been so long I do not want CO to request something which I already have and extend the waiting period. At least from my side I want to upload everything I have.

Q1 - Is it a good idea to upload the old passport details before CO requests?
Q2 - Under which category of documents should I upload the old passport pdf?

Please suggest.


ANZSCO	: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Total Points	: 70 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
EOI (189)	: Mar 2017
US PCC : Mar 2017 (uploaded with initial set of docs) 
India PCC	: Mar 2017 (uploaded with initial set of docs) 
189 Visa Lodge	: 01-APR-2017
CO Contact	: 10-Apr-2017, Requested Medicals
Medicals	: 14-APR-2017 (uploaded by hospital)
Info Provided	: 14-Apr-2017
Grant	: (Waiting)


----------



## sabarigirish

Raghu794 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please see the timeline below. While uploading all the documents, I did not upload my old/expired passport. Since it has been so long I do not want CO to request something which I already have and extend the waiting period. At least from my side I want to upload everything I have.
> 
> Q1 - Is it a good idea to upload the old passport details before CO requests?
> Q2 - Under which category of documents should I upload the old passport pdf?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO	: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Total Points	: 70 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:15, PTE:10)
> EOI (189)	: Mar 2017
> US PCC	: Mar 2017 (uploaded with initial set of docs)
> India PCC	: Mar 2017 (uploaded with initial set of docs)
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 01-APR-2017
> CO Contact	: 10-Apr-2017, Requested Medicals
> Medicals	: 14-APR-2017 (uploaded by hospital)
> Info Provided	: 14-Apr-2017
> Grant	: (Waiting)


Form80 have questions about previous Passports and other personal related information. Please update this form and upload the same.


----------



## Panda112

Second that. Upload everything that corroborates the information you've presented.



sabarigirish said:


> Form80 have questions about previous Passports and other personal related information. Please update this form and upload the same.


----------



## Raghu794

sabarigirish said:


> Form80 have questions about previous Passports and other personal related information. Please update this form and upload the same.


I did mention the details in Form 80....

Which sub-section should this be part of?


----------



## sabarigirish

Raghu794 said:


> I did mention the details in Form 80....
> 
> Which sub-section should this be part of?


Little Confused here. does your question mean that in which section you can upload form 80 (Answer: Personal particulars for character assessment) or in which sub-Section in form 80 to fill up the old passport details (Answer: Question no 13)?.

Hope this helps!
Girish


----------



## Unemplyed

After verification at previous company about 3 weeks
How long we expect to get outcome


----------



## sharma_1987

*Urgent advice*

Hi all,

Is there any possibility of removing a document from the application after you have attached?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## subz.finwiz

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any possibility of removing a document from the application after you have attached?
> 
> Thanks for your advice.




Not possible at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amoghban

*ACS Skill assesment*

Hi Guys,

I have already worked in Australia for 2 years on 261312 Developer programmer code on 457.
But i have got my assessment done for employment from ACS as 261311 Analyst programmer and applied under same in EOI. (Which i realized today when i was going through my previous 457 visa grants which was lodged by my employer).

Do i need to do ACS reassessment and Update my EOI with 261312 Developer programmer.


Thanks 
Ajit

Age : 30 , PTE 10 , Education 15, India Exp 5, Aus Exp 5.
ACS :- Positive 261311 Analyst Programmer : 16 Dec 2017
EOI :- 13 March 2017.
Invitation : Still waiting.


----------



## NB

amoghban said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have already worked in Australia for 2 years on 261312 Developer programmer code on 457.
> But i have got my assessment done for employment from ACS as 261311 Analyst programmer and applied under same in EOI. (Which i realized today when i was going through my previous 457 visa grants which was lodged by my employer).
> 
> Do i need to do ACS reassessment and Update my EOI with 261312 Developer programmer.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ajit
> 
> Age : 30 , PTE 10 , Education 15, India Exp 5, Aus Exp 5.
> ACS :- Positive 261311 Analyst Programmer : 16 Dec 2017
> EOI :- 13 March 2017.
> Invitation : Still waiting.


The ANZSCO code 261312 you used when getting the 457 does not affect what you are applying today

As long as the current ACS assessment says that you are competent to work as 261311, its good enough and you can apply for the same in the EOI
However, be warned that the CO may ask you to substantiate the claims you made to get the assessment under 261311


No need for reassessment just for this issue

Cheers


----------



## aus_az

Hi folks,

I received an email today from Adelaide stating this, "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year. 
As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised."

How many people have received such an email? How long did it take for someone who received such an email to get their grant?

Here's my timeline:
ANZSCO	: 261311
Total Points: 70
ITA	: 15th Feb, 2017
189 Visa Lodge: 6th March
First CO contact: 17th March (Asked for form 80, 1221)
Second CO contact: 28 Apr 2017 (asked for US State PCC)
Third CO contact: 22nd June 2017 (IMMI Letter - stating the above)


----------



## jazz25

aus_az said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received an email today from Adelaide stating this, "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised."
> 
> How many people have received such an email? How long did it take for someone who received such an email to get their grant?
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> ANZSCO	: 261311
> Total Points: 70
> ITA	: 15th Feb, 2017
> 189 Visa Lodge: 6th March
> First CO contact: 17th March (Asked for form 80, 1221)
> Second CO contact: 28 Apr 2017 (asked for US State PCC)
> Third CO contact: 22nd June 2017 (IMMI Letter - stating the above)


A handful of people have received this e-mail. I'm not sure how much time would it take from here till the grant. Good luck!


----------



## vsb546

aus_az said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received an email today from Adelaide stating this, "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised."
> 
> How many people have received such an email? How long did it take for someone who received such an email to get their grant?
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> ANZSCO	: 261311
> Total Points: 70
> ITA	: 15th Feb, 2017
> 189 Visa Lodge: 6th March
> First CO contact: 17th March (Asked for form 80, 1221)
> Second CO contact: 28 Apr 2017 (asked for US State PCC)
> Third CO contact: 22nd June 2017 (IMMI Letter - stating the above)


I am also with the same time line as yours .....In fact I lodged visa 18 th march and 27th I got CO contact for PCC and asked send pte score report through official website and I pressed IP button on 8th April from there no response.


----------



## 22ji

Dear All

I have lodged my VISA for 189 on 05th June with all required document front loaded, the status i can see is RECEIVED. Will it change once assessment commence Or direct grant can be there without change of status.

Thanks


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

22ji said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have lodged my VISA for 189 on 05th June with all required document front loaded, the status i can see is RECEIVED. Will it change once assessment commence Or direct grant can be there without change of status.
> 
> Thanks


You can receive a direct grant without status change provided CO does not need anything else.


----------



## taylorman

amit85 said:


> A handful of people have received this e-mail. I'm not sure how much time would it take from here till the grant. Good luck!


This email means good news may be around the corner. I got this email from them after a complaint was sent. I got my grant last week. I think those who get this email could be in line for a grant in July / August. But nothing can be predicted. 

It's all a matter of time. With 1000'S of application's DIBP probably has their hands full. Be patient. The grant is coming soon.


----------



## jazz25

taylorman said:


> This email means good news may be around the corner. I got this email from them after a complaint was sent. I got my grant last week. I think those who get this email could be in line for a grant in July / August. But nothing can be predicted.
> 
> It's all a matter of time. With 1000'S of application's DIBP probably has their hands full. Be patient. The grant is coming soon.


How much time between this e-mail and your grant?


----------



## sultan_azam

amoghban said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have already worked in Australia for 2 years on 261312 Developer programmer code on 457.
> But i have got my assessment done for employment from ACS as 261311 Analyst programmer and applied under same in EOI. (Which i realized today when i was going through my previous 457 visa grants which was lodged by my employer).
> 
> Do i need to do ACS reassessment and Update my EOI with 261312 Developer programmer.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ajit
> 
> Age : 30 , PTE 10 , Education 15, India Exp 5, Aus Exp 5.
> ACS :- Positive 261311 Analyst Programmer : 16 Dec 2017
> EOI :- 13 March 2017.
> Invitation : Still waiting.


mention the code which is relevant to your work experience and what is mentioned in acs letter


----------



## mrindu

aus_az said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received an email today from Adelaide stating this, "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised."
> 
> How many people have received such an email? How long did it take for someone who received such an email to get their grant?
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Total Points: 70
> ITA: 15th Feb, 2017
> 189 Visa Lodge: 6th March
> First CO contact: 17th March (Asked for form 80, 1221)
> Second CO contact: 28 Apr 2017 (asked for US State PCC)
> Third CO contact: 22nd June 2017 (IMMI Letter - stating the above)


Hey mate, I recieved this exact email on 9th June. 

My timeline.

Submitted application after frontloading everything - 1st April.

Medicals completed - 14th April.

1st CO contact - 20th April asking for additional employment proof.

9th June - Got this email.

One question for you. Did you ask DIBP about the status of your application and got this email as reply?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

amit85 said:


> How much time between this e-mail and your grant?


About 25 days. But again, this cannot be construed as the standard.


----------



## andreyx108b

Unemplyed said:


> After verification at previous company about 3 weeks
> How long we expect to get outcome




8-16 weeks after verification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghu794

sabarigirish said:


> Little Confused here. does your question mean that in which section you can upload form 80 (Answer: Personal particulars for character assessment) or in which sub-Section in form 80 to fill up the old passport details (Answer: Question no 13)?.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Girish


My bad. As part of the documents attached to the application - which document type would expired passport belong to?

I attached as part of travel history as the passport has L1 stampings with travel details to USA.

Thanks.


----------



## sabarigirish

Raghu794 said:


> My bad. As part of the documents attached to the application - which document type would expired passport belong to?
> 
> I attached as part of travel history as the passport has L1 stampings with travel details to USA.
> 
> Thanks.


You dont need to upload anything like that. Its enough if you have mentioned in form80

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

Unemplyed said:


> After verification at previous company about 3 weeks
> How long we expect to get outcome




When did you upload your documents, and when the verification have been conducted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Raghu794 said:


> My bad. As part of the documents attached to the application - which document type would expired passport belong to?
> 
> I attached as part of travel history as the passport has L1 stampings with travel details to USA.
> 
> Thanks.


You have attached it correctly 

Cheers


----------



## PearlVj

Hoping to get a response to my query:

1. I was contacted last month (10th May) by a CO stating that my PTE score card was not clear and had to be resubmitted.
Upon raising a request with Pearson for the same, I got an error message saying that a PTE score card cannot be sent to the same recipient twice. I sent a copy of the screen shot to DIBP and asked them to re-check. 
They've responded today (22nd June) asking for the same thing  

The only thing I could do was to contact Pearson support and explain the situation. Hopefully, they'll be able to sort this out.

Anything I can do here?

2. They had also said that my husband's form 80 and 1221 is incomplete, for which we asked what exactly was missing as we found the form to be fully filled. 
They come back today asking for the same thing :roll eyes:
But this time with more specifics.

I just hope it's resolved this time.

-----------------------------------------------
EOI - 14th Dec 2016
Invite (189) - 1st Feb 2017
Visa application - 21st March 2017
Medicals, PCC, spouse's PTE - 24th April 2017
Info request by CO - 10th May 2017 (responded)
AHC employment verification via call(with me) - 22nd May 2017
AHC verification (via call - previous employer) - 23rd May 2017
AHC verification (via email - previous employer) - 16th June 2017
Info request by CO - 22nd June 2017
Grant:


----------



## nishish

PearlVj said:


> Hoping to get a response to my query:
> 
> 1. I was contacted last month (10th May) by a CO stating that my PTE score card was not clear and had to be resubmitted.
> Upon raising a request with Pearson for the same, I got an error message saying that a PTE score card cannot be sent to the same recipient twice. I sent a copy of the screen shot to DIBP and asked them to re-check.
> They've responded today (22nd June) asking for the same thing
> 
> The only thing I could do was to contact Pearson support and explain the situation. Hopefully, they'll be able to sort this out.
> 
> Anything I can do here?
> 
> 2. They had also said that my husband's form 80 and 1221 is incomplete, for which we asked what exactly was missing as we found the form to be fully filled.
> They come back today asking for the same thing :roll eyes:
> But this time with more specifics.
> 
> I just hope it's resolved this time.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> EOI - 14th Dec 2016
> Invite (189) - 1st Feb 2017
> Visa application - 21st March 2017
> Medicals, PCC, spouse's PTE - 24th April 2017
> Info request by CO - 10th May 2017 (responded)
> AHC employment verification via call(with me) - 22nd May 2017
> AHC verification (via call - previous employer) - 23rd May 2017
> AHC verification (via email - previous employer) - 16th June 2017
> Info request by CO - 22nd June 2017
> Grant:


For Pte, I have also heard that you can send the report only once to any authority. But in some cases, DIBP asks for it again. Many applicants download the report and mail it to CO. See if this is possible.


----------



## PearlVj

nishish said:


> For Pte, I have also heard that you can send the report only once to any authority. But in some cases, DIBP asks for it again. Many applicants download the report and mail it to CO. See if this is possible.



Last time, I had uploaded my copy of the report that I was able to download. Despite that, the still claim that it's not clear and cannot be verified.


----------



## nishish

PearlVj said:


> Last time, I had uploaded my copy of the report that I was able to download. Despite that, the still claim that it's not clear and cannot be verified.


When it is clear to you, then why is it not clear to them? Can't understand this.
Also, Pearson has already sent your score to DIBP once as you said then why they didn't get it clear. It should be the duty of Pearson to send it properly, not sure what a candidate can do in that.
Wait for seniors to comment. I only knew of the solution I mentioned.


----------



## sultan_azam

PearlVj said:


> Hoping to get a response to my query:
> 
> 1. I was contacted last month (10th May) by a CO stating that my PTE score card was not clear and had to be resubmitted.
> Upon raising a request with Pearson for the same, I got an error message saying that a PTE score card cannot be sent to the same recipient twice. I sent a copy of the screen shot to DIBP and asked them to re-check.
> They've responded today (22nd June) asking for the same thing
> 
> The only thing I could do was to contact Pearson support and explain the situation. Hopefully, they'll be able to sort this out.
> 
> Anything I can do here?
> 
> 2. They had also said that my husband's form 80 and 1221 is incomplete, for which we asked what exactly was missing as we found the form to be fully filled.
> They come back today asking for the same thing :roll eyes:
> But this time with more specifics.
> 
> I just hope it's resolved this time.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> EOI - 14th Dec 2016
> Invite (189) - 1st Feb 2017
> Visa application - 21st March 2017
> Medicals, PCC, spouse's PTE - 24th April 2017
> Info request by CO - 10th May 2017 (responded)
> AHC employment verification via call(with me) - 22nd May 2017
> AHC verification (via call - previous employer) - 23rd May 2017
> AHC verification (via email - previous employer) - 16th June 2017
> Info request by CO - 22nd June 2017
> Grant:


Check your email, you may have got an intimation that score has been sent ro department of immigration and border protection, save that mail as PDF

Secondly, take screenshot/save as PDF of the error the message you get while resending scores to pte

Use this both PDF to inform them that you have already sent scores to dibp and cant resend


Go through form 80 and 1221, dibp wont have time to pin point what they are looking for exactly, its on applicant's part to fill each and every question of those forms, please check

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

aus_az said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email today from Adelaide stating this, "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised."
> 
> 
> 
> How many people have received such an email? How long did it take for someone who received such an email to get their grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261311
> 
> Total Points: 70
> 
> ITA: 15th Feb, 2017
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 6th March
> 
> First CO contact: 17th March (Asked for form 80, 1221)
> 
> Second CO contact: 28 Apr 2017 (asked for US State PCC)
> 
> Third CO contact: 22nd June 2017 (IMMI Letter - stating the above)




That means there is GRANT Ceiling Numbers per year , rather than Occupation Ceiling !? I think this email needs to take a look from the experts that m another way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

aus_az said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received an email today from Adelaide stating this, "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised."
> 
> How many people have received such an email? How long did it take for someone who received such an email to get their grant?
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Total Points: 70
> ITA: 15th Feb, 2017
> 189 Visa Lodge: 6th March
> First CO contact: 17th March (Asked for form 80, 1221)
> Second CO contact: 28 Apr 2017 (asked for US State PCC)
> Third CO contact: 22nd June 2017 (IMMI Letter - stating the above)


I too received this email on June 8..My application was lodged on April 21st..All frontloaded including PCC and Medicals.No CO contacts..This was the first ever communication from the immi dept.

Anzsco code : 261313
Points : 70

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

m_hegazy said:


> That means there is GRANT Ceiling Numbers per year , rather than Occupation Ceiling !? I think this email needs to take a look from the experts that m another way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, of course there is an overall grant ceiling. The numbers of places within the Migration Program are set each year by Parliament and DIBP MUST (by law) stay within that limit.



aus_az said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received an email today from Adelaide stating this, "The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised."
> 
> How many people have received such an email? How long did it take for someone who received such an email to get their grant?


This email is effectively telling you that your application is ready to grant, but cannot be at the moment, as DIBP doesn't have enough places this financial year.

The new allocation will become available to Case Officers in early July, but there will be many grant-ready applications piled up, and they will need at least a few weeks to work through them all. 

People getting this email can probably expect a grant sometime in July, perhaps into August, depending on how fast DIBP can grant the volumes on hand.


----------



## laxswa

kaju said:


> Yes, of course there is an overall grant ceiling. The numbers of places within the Migration Program are set each year by Parliament and DIBP MUST (by law) stay within that limit.
> 
> 
> 
> This email is effectively telling you that your application is ready to grant, but cannot be at the moment, as DIBP doesn't have enough places this financial year.
> 
> The new allocation will become available to Case Officers in early July, but there will be many grant-ready applications piled up, and they will need at least a few weeks to work through them all.
> 
> People getting this email can probably expect a grant sometime in July, depending on how fast DIBP can grant the volumes on hand.


And those who dint receive this mail!!! 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

laxswa said:


> And those who dint receive this mail!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk



If you are asking when people who didn't receive that email will be granted, that's a recurring question from almost everyone waiting for their grant. 

The only answer is, whenever DIBP have those applications at a grant-ready stage - when everything has been provided that DIBP needs, including when any checks have been finalised. 

DIBP won't (and often can't) tell you when that will happen, because in many cases, they genuinely don't know.


----------



## laxswa

kaju said:


> If you are asking when those people will be granted, the only answer is, whenever DIBP have those applications at a grant-ready stage - when everything has been provided that DIBP needs, including when any checks have been finalised.
> 
> DIBP won't (and often can't) tell you when that will happen, because in many cases, they genuinely don't know.


They are not even asking for more information..one of my friend has not received any additional info req by co after his visa lodge on january except the stated thing on a mail that his mother's visa cant be processed....but ppl applying in aprilor even after 3 co contacts receiving this mail...bit strange...not necessarily this mail is being generated automatically...some are receiving upon asking update...rly confused...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

As per https://myimmitracker.com maximum number grants are given in July, so hope for the best


----------



## kaju

laxswa said:


> They are not even asking for more information..one of my friend has not received any additional info req by co after his visa lodge on january except the stated thing on a mail that his mother's visa cant be processed....but ppl applying in aprilor even after 3 co contacts receiving this mail...bit strange...not necessarily this mail is being generated automatically...some are receiving upon asking update...rly confused...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Sorry, I don't understand the part about "his mother's visa" - unless perhaps someone applied and included their mother in the application, which can no longer be done, as parents are no longer (since Nov 19, 2016) considered part of an applicant's family unit. In those cases, the parent/s will be withdrawn from the visa application - they can no longer be included as part of a skilled visa application.

In terms of other applicants, they will normally get however many contacts the Case Officer needs until the Case Officer has the information they require. The Case Officer may then have everything they need form the applicant, but not be able to grant the visa until any outstanding checks are finalised. And/or, around this time of year, until the new financial year's visa quota is available. In these cases, the "limited places" email is often sent. 

Normally the email advising about limited places would not be sent with a request for further information, it would only be sent when the Case Officer has all they need. And that email is manually generated by the Case Officer. 

There is often confusion by applicants that something they have provided or asked about has then generated a response by a Case Officer - while this is sometimes true, sometimes it isn't - visa processing often can continue anyway and the fact that an applicant gets a response cannot always be assumed to be because of their query - sometimes it's just a coincidence! 

However, it is possible that an applicant might query on their progress, the Case Officer sees that it is ready to grant except that they can't right now due to the limited spaces and sends the letter - but it could be just as true (and probably more likely) that they sent the letter anyway, and the query from the applicant did not actually make any difference, or generate the Case Officer's action. 

The applicant will never know for sure, and it doesn't make any difference to when the visa will be granted - that will happen as soon as the case is grant-ready and places are available.


----------



## laxswa

kaju said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the part about "his mother's visa" - unless perhaps someone applied and included their mother in the application, which can no longer be done, as parents are no longer (since Nov 19, 2016) considered part of an applicant's family unit. In those cases, the parent/s will be withdrawn from the visa application - they can no longer be included as part of a skilled visa application.
> 
> In terms of other applicants, they will normally get however many contacts the Case Officer needs until the Case Officer has the information they require. The Case Officer may then have everything they need form the applicant, but not be able to grant the visa until any outstanding checks are finalised. And/or, around this time of year, until the new financial year's visa quota is available. In these cases, the "limited places" email is often sent.
> 
> Normally the email advising about limited places would not be sent with a request for further information, it would only be sent when the Case Officer has all they need. And that email is manually generated by the Case Officer.
> 
> There is often confusion by applicants that something they have provided or asked about has then generated a response by a Case Officer - while this is sometimes true, sometimes it isn't - visa processing often can continue anyway and the fact that an applicant gets a response cannot always be assumed to be because of their query - sometimes it's just a coincidence!
> 
> However, it is possible that an applicant might query on their progress, the Case Officer sees that it is ready to grant except that they can't right now due to the limited spaces and sends the letter - but it could be just as true (and probably more likely) that they sent the letter anyway, and the query from the applicant did not actually make any difference, or generate the Case Officer's action.
> 
> The applicant will never know for sure, and it doesn't make any difference to when the visa will be granted - that will happen as soon as the case is grant-ready and places are available.


Thanks for sharing insights....

And ...Best of luck for the applicants receiving this mail...


----------



## Viaan

kaju said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the part about "his mother's visa" - unless perhaps someone applied and included their mother in the application, which can no longer be done, as parents are no longer (since Nov 19, 2016) considered part of an applicant's family unit. In those cases, the parent/s will be withdrawn from the visa application - they can no longer be included as part of a skilled visa application.
> 
> In terms of other applicants, they will normally get however many contacts the Case Officer needs until the Case Officer has the information they require. The Case Officer may then have everything they need form the applicant, but not be able to grant the visa until any outstanding checks are finalised. And/or, around this time of year, until the new financial year's visa quota is available. In these cases, the "limited places" email is often sent.
> 
> Normally the email advising about limited places would not be sent with a request for further information, it would only be sent when the Case Officer has all they need. And that email is manually generated by the Case Officer.
> 
> There is often confusion by applicants that something they have provided or asked about has then generated a response by a Case Officer - while this is sometimes true, sometimes it isn't - visa processing often can continue anyway and the fact that an applicant gets a response cannot always be assumed to be because of their query - sometimes it's just a coincidence!
> 
> However, it is possible that an applicant might query on their progress, the Case Officer sees that it is ready to grant except that they can't right now due to the limited spaces and sends the letter - but it could be just as true (and probably more likely) that they sent the letter anyway, and the query from the applicant did not actually make any difference, or generate the Case Officer's action.
> 
> The applicant will never know for sure, and it doesn't make any difference to when the visa will be granted - that will happen as soon as the case is grant-ready and places are available.



I agree with all these things.. and also we are ready to wait to get the checks cleared, but the only problem is people who are waiting more than a year without any contact is frustrating.. earlier there used to be a phone number just for the people who have applied for the visa now that number is unavailable. The only options to contact them now are the customer service number which has more than 2 hours of waiting time and the email which they never send a reply to.. 

I mean at least they can reply for the mail to people who are waiting for soo long..we have paid the full amount for the permanent residency its not like they are giving it for free or only asking for the payment when the application is nearly done. I think we have the right to know whats happening with the application and why is it taking so long.

Vishnu


----------



## laxswa

Viaan said:


> I agree with all these things.. and also we are ready to wait to get the checks cleared, but the only problem is people who are waiting more than a year without any contact is frustrating.. earlier there used to be a phone number just for the people who have applied for the visa now that number is unavailable. The only options to contact them now are the customer service number which has more than 2 hours of waiting time and the email which they never send a reply to..
> 
> I mean at least they can reply for the mail to people who are waiting for soo long..we have paid the full amount for the permanent residency its not like they are giving it for free or only asking for the payment when the application is nearly done. I think we have the right to know whats happening with the application and why is it taking so long.
> 
> Vishnu


And stating the situation above,its more painful not to have received the mail as to many, this mail refers to a decision ready for grant!!!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

Viaan said:


> I agree with all these things.. and also we are ready to wait to get the checks cleared, but the only problem is people who are waiting more than a year without any contact is frustrating.. earlier there used to be a phone number just for the people who have applied for the visa now that number is unavailable. The only options to contact them now are the customer service number which has more than 2 hours of waiting time and the email which they never send a reply to..
> 
> I mean at least they can reply for the mail to people who are waiting for soo long..we have paid the full amount for the permanent residency its not like they are giving it for free or only asking for the payment when the application is nearly done. I think we have the right to know whats happening with the application and why is it taking so long.
> 
> Vishnu


Previously customer service used to give some clue, like about who has seen our case last time. But to my surprise when i called last time she simply telling please we don't give any information , please wait for CO contact or wait for grant, or send and email.


Now there is no point in calling and spending money on ISD calls.


----------



## Viaan

chumashankar said:


> Previously customer service used to give some clue, like about who has seen our case last time. But to my surprise when i called last time she simply telling please we don't give any information , please wait for CO contact or wait for grant, or send and email.
> 
> 
> Now there is no point in calling and spending money on ISD calls.


No point in mailing them as well they never reply...


----------



## kaju

Viaan said:


> I agree with all these things.. and also we are ready to wait to get the checks cleared, but the only problem is people who are waiting more than a year without any contact is frustrating.. earlier there used to be a phone number just for the people who have applied for the visa now that number is unavailable. The only options to contact them now are the customer service number which has more than 2 hours of waiting time and the email which they never send a reply to..
> 
> I mean at least they can reply for the mail to people who are waiting for soo long..we have paid the full amount for the permanent residency its not like they are giving it for free or only asking for the payment when the application is nearly done. I think we have the right to know whats happening with the application and why is it taking so long.
> 
> Vishnu


What you're saying and what you're feeling is completely understandable, and is nothing that very many others have not said, and will say again in the future. I do sympathise!  

The problem is that if it is checks that are holding up a prospective grant, DIBP can only (at most) tell you they are waiting for checks, and that there is nothing more that they need from the applicant. They can't even tell you what checks. 

The Case Officer can't tell you how long that will take, because they are not the ones doing the checks, and they don't have any control over how long the checks take, and they don't know how long they will take. 

So in terms of responding to questions, first, there's very little generally that they can tell you. 

Add to that the number of applicants (many. many thousands) that email or call to check progress, sometimes repeatedly, sometimes even after a few weeks or less, some many times each, and multiply that by the many tens of thousands of visa applicants each year, and the very finite number of DIBP staff would do nothing other than answer those queries. 

There would be nobody left to grant the visas! 

What you have paid for is the visa fee that the Australian Government (not DIBP, which does NOT cover the Department's running costs from Visa fees) authorises. 

Yes, you paid for your visa application. As it happens, given the outcome that you are going to get - hopefully a good job, certainly a new life in a new country, that visa fee is really very cheap, no matter what it cost you - or you wouldn't have applied! 

It may not feel like it now, but assuming there is no fraud or security or character issues, everyone who gets an invite and lodges an application WILL get their visa. That means you and everyone else too - yes, sometimes after what seems an interminable wait, but often at the most unexpected moment , and then at least, things will feel much better!


----------



## Viaan

kaju said:


> What you're saying and what you're feeling is completely understandable, and is nothing that very many others have not said, and will say again in the future. I do sympathise!
> 
> The problem is that if it is checks that are holding up a prospective grant, DIBP can only (at most) tell you they are waiting for checks, and that there is nothing more that they need from the applicant. They can't even tell you what checks.
> 
> The Case Officer can't tell you how long that will take, because they are not the ones doing the checks, and they don't have any control over how long the checks take, and they don't know how long they will take.
> 
> So in terms of responding to questions, first, there's very little generally that they can tell you.
> 
> Add to that the number of applicants (many. many thousands) that email or call to check progress, sometimes repeatedly, sometimes even after a few weeks or less, some many times each, and multiply that by the many tens of thousands of visa applicants each year, and the very finite number of DIBP staff would do nothing other than answer those queries.
> 
> There would be nobody left to grant the visas!
> 
> What you have paid for is the visa fee that the Australian Government (not DIBP, which does NOT cover the Department's running costs from Visa fees) authorises.
> 
> Yes, you paid for your visa application. As it happens, given the outcome that you are going to get - hopefully a good job, certainly a new life in a new country, that visa fee is really very cheap, no matter what it cost you - or you wouldn't have applied!
> 
> It may not feel like it now, but assuming there is no fraud or security or character issues, everyone who gets an invite and lodges an application WILL get their visa. That means you and everyone else too - yes, sometimes after what seems an interminable wait, but often at the most unexpected moment , and then at least, things will feel much better!


Hi,

Again i am saying I understand the checks they have to do before granting the visa, but if they are saying they don't have any control over that checks and it might take a year or more is just unfair for the person who is waiting for long, who has put his life on hold for the grant to come..

why there are inconsistencies? they should have a pattern if they wanted to do employment verification why do it after an year,
there is a bottle neck somewhere may not with DIBP, but we do not know where and we have no right to complain to other agencies
we can only call or ask DIBP

Also DIBP can have a system where they do not entertain e-mails or calls unless it s 12 months
enter your passport number on call itself, if its more than 12 months you are allowed to speak to an executive
its not difficult thing to do.

They are not efficient enough even if they are understaffed its a planning issue,they already know the amount of visas they are going to issue and applicants are selected based on that. In the end the system is not working well, probably might be at different levels but as applicants we can only contact DIBP.

Now there are people who say get on with your life and don't wait for the visa. We move on after a while and then all of a sudden out of the blue you receive the grant with an IED of may be 3 to 4 weeks,now for people who have moved on it wouldn't be possible to relocate in such short time..and in certain cases a validation trip might not be an option.

we have been writing them e-mails, we are expecting a baby shortly (consequences of moving on with life)
at least to those e-mails they could reply!!


Anyways there is no point talking about these things as this is not gonna change anything 

I do appreciate your efforts in replying to our concerns and your replies are always positive.

Hopefully we will all get grant soon...:fingerscrossed:

Vishnu


----------



## kaju

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Again i am saying I understand the checks they have to do before granting the visa, but if they are saying they don't have any control over that checks and it might take a year or more is just unfair for the person who is waiting for long, who has put his life on hold for the grant to come...
> 
> Anyways there is no point arguing about these things as this is not gonna change anything
> 
> Hopefully we will all get grant soon...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Vishnu


Unfortunately, the length of time checks take (predominantly security checks can take the longest) are something DIBP simply can't control - they do not run Australia's security agencies. 

The Australian public (and trust me, that will include you soon! ) are generally happy that our security agencies take as long as they need to be as thorough as they need to be - while they can never be perfect they do seem to do a pretty good job. 

I know most people are good people. But then again you won't ever hear about the ones that don't get cleared. My life, my family's, and your life, and for your family too if you will have one in Australia, will be safer.


----------



## ahmer_125

*Status of 189 visa by case officer*

Dear Experts,

I got following email below explaining that thrushold has been reached for financial year 2016-17 for GSM program. Can any one explain what does mean?

Dear Client

Thank you for your emails

I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.

GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
• Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
• Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
• Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream

The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.

Thank you for your patience and cooperation.

*I have merged your thread with the existing thread - please check first to see if an existing thread is more appropriate before creating new threads.*
*
In response to your question, you may like to read forward from here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-871.html#post12686049 kaju/moderator*


----------



## fugitive_4u

ahmer_125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I got following email below explaining that thrushold has been reached for financial year 2016-17 for GSM program. Can any one explain what does mean?
> 
> Dear Client
> 
> Thank you for your emails
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and cooperation.


This just means that You need to wait. They have neither confirmed that the quota is full nor mentioned otherwise


----------



## Panda112

One of the most positive discussions I've seen in this thread in a long time (Perks of a democratic thread).

Anyways, yes, it is difficult to completely move on with our lives when we have something life changing that's pending. But it does give us times to re-live our lives. One year might be a long wait, but it is still not sufficient for us to spend times with our family, friends and country that we might be leaving.

Personally, I lodged my visa on 20th May and I'm quitting current job on 1st July. One of the beauties of third world country is that it's not too materialistic and we get to enjoy other things in life without worrying much about that 250$ rent we would otherwise owe at the end of week.

I'm planning to live it while I wait. Might get anxious ultimately if it extends beyond a few months and maybe I'll even start looking for a new job, but what if it comes in two months. I won't have enough time to spend in my country which I might see only a few days each year afterwards. 



kaju said:


> Unfortunately, the length of time checks take (predominantly security checks can take the longest) are something DIBP simply can't control - they do not run Australia's security agencies.
> 
> The Australian public (and trust me, that will include you soon! ) are generally happy that our security agencies take as long as they need to be as thorough as they need to be - while they can never be perfect they do seem to do a pretty good job.
> 
> I know most people are good people. But then again you won't ever hear about the ones that don't get cleared. My life, my family's, and your life, and for your family too if you will have one in Australia, will be safer.


----------



## jazz25

sultan_azam said:


> Check your email, you may have got an intimation that score has been sent ro department of immigration and border protection, save that mail as PDF
> 
> Secondly, take screenshot/save as PDF of the error the message you get while resending scores to pte
> 
> Use this both PDF to inform them that you have already sent scores to dibp and cant resend
> 
> 
> Go through form 80 and 1221, dibp wont have time to pin point what they are looking for exactly, its on applicant's part to fill each and every question of those forms, please check
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Couldn't have thought of a better response than this


----------



## m_hegazy

kaju said:


> Yes, of course there is an overall grant ceiling. The numbers of places within the Migration Program are set each year by Parliament and DIBP MUST (by law) stay within that limit.
> 
> 
> 
> This email is effectively telling you that your application is ready to grant, but cannot be at the moment, as DIBP doesn't have enough places this financial year.
> 
> The new allocation will become available to Case Officers in early July, but there will be many grant-ready applications piled up, and they will need at least a few weeks to work through them all.
> 
> People getting this email can probably expect a grant sometime in July, perhaps into August, depending on how fast DIBP can grant the volumes on hand.




Thanks for your valuable response 
Actually, the problem no body knows the steps to be grant for example if I understood the grants steps ;
1- upload the documents and lodge
2- CO contact ( based on how many times he contacts you)
3- afterwards send to them all missing documents 
4- silent for many weeks or months 
5- Ultimately, receiving grant


The problem if the aforementioned steps are not going smoothly, and after many months they decide to conduct verification , security checks or asking for additional information, that time the applicant will be frustrated and disappointed 

I think there is a problem in the system, no body knows the sequence of grant processing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

We need someone knows Ex-CO to answer our concerns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

m_hegazy said:


> We need someone knows Ex-CO to answer our concerns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All those who know Ex CO's become MARA Agents!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## jazz25

m_hegazy said:


> Thanks for your valuable response
> Actually, the problem no body knows the steps to be grant for example if I understood the grants steps ;
> 1- upload the documents and lodge
> 2- CO contact ( based on how many times he contacts you)
> 3- afterwards send to them all missing documents
> 4- silent for many weeks or months
> 5- Ultimately, receiving grant
> 
> 
> The problem if the aforementioned steps are not going smoothly, and after many months they decide to conduct verification , security checks or asking for additional information, that time the applicant will be frustrated and disappointed
> 
> I think there is a problem in the system, no body knows the sequence of grant processing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those who submit all documents and if CO is satisfied, they may not necessarily have to go through Steps 2-4. We have seen cases where people have received grants within 7-10 days of visa lodge.


----------



## m_hegazy

amit85 said:


> Those who submit all documents and if CO is satisfied, they may not necessarily have to go through Steps 2-4. We have seen cases where people have received grants within 7-10 days of visa lodge.




I asked the following question before ; is it logic to wait more than 4 months (after sending all documents based on CO contact) and afterward CO conducted verification or requesting again more documents !? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

m_hegazy said:


> I asked the following question before ; is it logic to wait more than 4 months (after sending all documents based on CO contact) and afterward CO conducted verification or requesting again more documents !?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, we all would like to see the grant as soon as possible, but the process is bureaucratic, and we don't know how it works.
What if every application goes through multiple levels of check. Level 1 may have taken few days, and cleared your file. It went to level 2, who asked you for details. When it went to level 3 & 4, they decide they would like to verify your employment, and ask you for more documents. This could be one of several scenarios, and it does seem logical to me.

Anyways, like I said, we don't know how DIBP works, and can't do anything other than waiting 
Good luck to you Sir!


----------



## lapinyuki

I am currently with 457 VISA with ICT Account Manager (225211) and trying to apply for 189.
Does anybody know good VISA agent who can help me?


----------



## NB

lapinyuki said:


> I am currently with 457 VISA with ICT Account Manager (225211) and trying to apply for 189.
> Does anybody know good VISA agent who can help me?


The members here can advise you much better then a MARA agent ever would!!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## m_hegazy

amit85 said:


> Well, we all would like to see the grant as soon as possible, but the process is bureaucratic, and we don't know how it works.
> 
> What if every application goes through multiple levels of check. Level 1 may have taken few days, and cleared your file. It went to level 2, who asked you for details. When it went to level 3 & 4, they decide they would like to verify your employment, and ask you for more documents. This could be one of several scenarios, and it does seem logical to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, like I said, we don't know how DIBP works, and can't do anything other than waiting
> 
> Good luck to you Sir!




That's why I was asking for advice from EX-CO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt ASR

fugitive_4u said:


> ahmer_125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Experts,
> 
> I got following email below explaining that thrushold has been reached for financial year 2016-17 for GSM program. Can any one explain what does mean?
> 
> Dear Client
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your emails
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> ? Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> ? Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> ? Skilled Regional (subclass 489) ? First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> This just means that You need to wait. They have neither confirmed that the quota is full nor mentioned otherwise
Click to expand...


Hi guys 
Read in the forum, someone mentioned that visa quota for the year has reached .Hence no more visas. 
I mean the end of fiscal year is just around the corner and it doesn't matter anyways but visa quota for a particular year can never be reached Unless the ceiling for all ANZSCO has been reached. 
In some professions about frection of allocated quota has been used and rest are still open. I don't think that DIBP spills over the applications from one ANZSCO to other . 
In some ANZSCO the ceiling has reached, therefore no visa but others can still be hopeful to receive grant before the end of June. 

For those the ceiling has been reached the new quota will be allocated on 1July 2017. 

Wishing luck to all visa aspirants .


----------



## m_hegazy

Capt ASR said:


> Hi guys
> Read in the forum, someone mentioned that visa quota for the year has reached .Hence no more visas.
> I mean the end of fiscal year is just around the corner and it doesn't matter anyways but visa quota for a particular year can never be reached Unless the ceiling for all ANZSCO has been reached.
> In some professions about frection of allocated quota has been used and rest are still open. I don't think that DIBP spills over the applications from one ANZSCO to other .
> In some ANZSCO the ceiling has reached, therefore no visa but others can still be hopeful to receive grant before the end of June.
> 
> For those the ceiling has been reached the new quota will be allocated on 1July 2017.
> 
> Wishing luck to all visa aspirants .




That means Occupation Ceiling is matched with Grant Ceiling? 
It makes sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt ASR

Occupation ceiling has been reached for some professions like accounts, engineers & auditors but still there is plenty of availability in other professions .


----------



## laxswa

Capt ASR said:


> Occupation ceiling has been reached for some professions like accounts, engineers & auditors but still there is plenty of availability in other professions .


What are those professions??any link or source of this news? Th in advance..

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

laxswa said:


> What are those professions??any link or source of this news? Th in advance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Here you go


SkillSelect

See occupation ceiling in the latter part

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

Capt ASR said:


> Occupation ceiling has been reached for some professions like accounts, engineers & auditors but still there is plenty of availability in other professions .


Then how logical to relate Occupation ceilings and visa ceiling for this FY?

But, that someone or somebody might have worked in DIBP?


----------



## Capt ASR

JP Mosa said:


> Capt ASR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ceiling has been reached for some professions like accounts, engineers & auditors but still there is plenty of availability in other professions .
> 
> 
> 
> Then how logical to relate Occupation ceilings and visa ceiling for this FY?
> 
> But, that someone or somebody might have worked in DIBP?
Click to expand...

????
thax in advance


----------



## JP Mosa

Capt ASR said:


> ????
> thax in advance


You wrote as per your read somewhere, visa ceiling has been reached for this FY as occupation ceilings reached?


----------



## deorox

JP Mosa said:


> Then how logical to relate Occupation ceilings and visa ceiling for this FY?
> 
> But, that someone or somebody might have worked in DIBP?


Occupation ceilings apply to invitations only (not applicable to 190 visas). There is also a Visa ceiling per year (applicable to 190 visas as well). In 2016-17 the number for skilled independent 189 was set to 43,990. This means that till June 2017, applications from maybe Oct 2015 - April 2017 were granted. They must be close to the number as we do not see many grants currently. 

See the link for visa grant caps here : https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## JP Mosa

deorox said:


> Occupation ceilings apply to invitations only (not applicable to 190 visas). There is also a Visa ceiling per year (applicable to 190 visas as well). In 2016-17 the number for skilled independent 189 was set to 43,990. This means that till June 2017, applications from maybe Oct 2015 - April 2017 were granted. They must be close to the number as we do not see many grants currently.
> 
> See the link for visa grant caps here : https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning



I have sound knowledge of how all visa sub classes work.

My point is , how visa ceiling is related to occupation ceilings ,as many are only considering 189 invitation rounds, forgetting completely other visa sub classes.

How the conclusion drawn?


----------



## deorox

JP Mosa said:


> I have sound knowledge of how all visa sub classes work.
> 
> My point is , how visa ceiling is related to occupation ceilings ,as many are only considering 189 invitation rounds, forgetting completely other visa sub classes.
> 
> How the conclusion drawn?


As far as I read the infor being posted here on the forum, there is no cap for occupation categories for visa grant ceilings.


----------



## JP Mosa

deorox said:


> As far as I read the infor being posted here on the forum, there is no cap for occupation categories for visa grant ceilings.



I understand that.

186,515- not all based on occupation ceiling 

This year still 3485 remaining which no one knows who gets those places ,if at all DIBP decides to grant.


Thats my point


----------



## m_hegazy

deorox said:


> Occupation ceilings apply to invitations only (not applicable to 190 visas). There is also a Visa ceiling per year (applicable to 190 visas as well). In 2016-17 the number for skilled independent 189 was set to 43,990. This means that till June 2017, applications from maybe Oct 2015 - April 2017 were granted. They must be close to the number as we do not see many grants currently.
> 
> 
> 
> See the link for visa grant caps here : https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning




Thanks for this good conclusion 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

I have a problem I am hoping members of this forum can help me out with. I was asked to fill form 80 by dibp. My problem ia that I was once refused Greece tourist visa on the basis of insufficient funds and because the proof of accomodation was not reloable according to them. I will be mentioning this on the form. Juat wanted to know if this will have any negative impact on my visa and will it increase processing time.


----------



## ahmer_125

Hi I am also one of the applicant who is waiting of the decision by case officer. Please find the below time lines.

ANZSCO: Electronics Engineer(233411)
IELTS: 21 May 2016 (6/6/7/6)(Competent)
EA Positive: 26 May 2016
EOI Lodged: 31 July 2016
Invitation: 17 Aug 2016 - 189
Lodgment: 20 Aug 2016
Medicals: 29 Dec 2015
PCC (Aus):29 Dec 2015


Case officer 1st contacted me 29th August 2016 asking further documents.
Case officer contacted me again on 2nd November 2016
Case officer contacted me again on 6th December 2016
I defer medical of my wife due to pregnancy January 2017
Update case officer to the birth of my son March 2017
Case officer asked medical of new born on 12 April 2017
Case officer confirmed the acknowledgement of addition of new born 19 April 2017
Case officer ask medical and PCC again for me due to its expiry on 5th May 2017
Sending many emails to case officer about the status of my application
got the below reply from case officer on 23rd June 2017 

"The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised"

Thanks,


----------



## ahmer_125

I am still confused. I believe Occupation Ceiling is totally different with GSM visa allocation.
For example Occupation Ceiling of Electronics Engineer is 1000 for 2016-17 this means that only 1000 invitations will be send to applicants who apply for 189 visa while currently these 1000 invitations has already been caped. Total GSM visas for 2016-17 year as per latest by DIBP has also been caped so i guess no more GSM visas now until it refreshes all on 1st July. Please confirm my understanding.


----------



## NB

ahmer_125 said:


> I am still confused. I believe Occupation Ceiling is totally different with GSM visa allocation.
> For example Occupation Ceiling of Electronics Engineer is 1000 for 2016-17 this means that only 1000 invitations will be send to applicants who apply for 189 visa while currently these 1000 invitations has already been caped. Total GSM visas for 2016-17 year as per latest by DIBP has also been caped so i guess no more GSM visas now until it refreshes all on 1st July. Please confirm my understanding.


You are correct

Cheers


----------



## Missy25

Hi, I lodged my 189 visa and all the documents (including form 80) on 15 May. I haven't been contacted yet. Do I have to attach from 1221 as well or since it is similar to form 80 I should do that only of CO requests it? Thank you.


----------



## Capt ASR

newbienz said:


> ahmer_125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still confused. I believe Occupation Ceiling is totally different with GSM visa allocation.
> For example Occupation Ceiling of Electronics Engineer is 1000 for 2016-17 this means that only 1000 invitations will be send to applicants who apply for 189 visa while currently these 1000 invitations has already been caped. Total GSM visas for 2016-17 year as per latest by DIBP has also been caped so i guess no more GSM visas now until it refreshes all on 1st July. Please confirm my understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Hi 

Correct me if I am wrong , just expressing my thoughts . 

I can understand that occupation ceiling has reached for certain profession, so no more visa invitations . 
But how can a GSM visa ceiling be reached when only allocated no. of invitations are sent for all sub classes . 
Eventuallly visas are given to applicants who have been invited under GSM programmme . Even with bit of backlog from previous year , Still 
Visa ceiling can not be reached .
For example only 2 barristers have applied for visa out of 1000 allocated slots. The vacant 998 slots can not be given to says accountants which have reached ceiling a while ago. So no visa for accountants because of occupation ceiling as visas are probably given in same order as applications are received . But any barrister wishing to apply for visa is welcome and his application will be processed without any delay because his allocated visa quota has not been reached .

Would also like to see a source of info that GSM visa ceiling has been reached for current year . 

Wishing speedy visa to all of us .


----------



## yousufkhan

Missy25 said:


> Hi, I lodged my 189 visa and all the documents (including form 80) on 15 May. I haven't been contacted yet. Do I have to attach from 1221 as well or since it is similar to form 80 I should do that only of CO requests it? Thank you.


-
Yes, Form 1221is similar to Form 80 but it is meant to provide additional information. It is not mandatory but mostly CO asks for 1221 if you dont provide them. I would recommend to upload it as well


----------



## sanjeevneo

Are 3rd party PCCs (Australia) accepted apart from AFP? 
AFP is taking its time, the certificate mail got lost twice already. 
I am based in vic btw.


----------



## m_hegazy

Capt ASR said:


> Hi
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong , just expressing my thoughts .
> 
> I can understand that occupation ceiling has reached for certain profession, so no more visa invitations .
> But how can a GSM visa ceiling be reached when only allocated no. of invitations are sent for all sub classes .
> Eventuallly visas are given to applicants who have been invited under GSM programmme . Even with bit of backlog from previous year , Still
> Visa ceiling can not be reached .
> For example only 2 barristers have applied for visa out of 1000 allocated slots. The vacant 998 slots can not be given to says accountants which have reached ceiling a while ago. So no visa for accountants because of occupation ceiling as visas are probably given in same order as applications are received . But any barrister wishing to apply for visa is welcome and his application will be processed without any delay because his allocated visa quota has not been reached .
> 
> Would also like to see a source of info that GSM visa ceiling has been reached for current year .
> 
> Wishing speedy visa to all of us .




When you are thinking about the process , at the end you find something is not logic



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy25

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Yes, Form 1221is similar to Form 80 but it is meant to provide additional information. It is not mandatory but mostly CO asks for 1221 if you dont provide them. I would recommend to upload it as well


Thank you for the response


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> That means Occupation Ceiling is matched with Grant Ceiling?
> It makes sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


visa grant ceiling are different from invite ceiling.... 

check this link https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning for *visa grant ceiling, which is 43,990 for 189 - 2016-17
*

and invite ceilings on https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3, the summation on *occupation ceilings /invite ceilings for 2016-17 is 164,020*


----------



## sultan_azam

Rafai said:


> I have a problem I am hoping members of this forum can help me out with. I was asked to fill form 80 by dibp. My problem ia that I was once refused Greece tourist visa on the basis of insufficient funds and because the proof of accomodation was not reloable according to them. I will be mentioning this on the form. Juat wanted to know if this will have any negative impact on my visa and will it increase processing time.


it shouldnt have any effect on your visa processing, have known some similar cases and they faced no problem


----------



## nishish

sultan_azam said:


> it shouldnt have any effect on your visa processing, have known some similar cases and they faced no problem





sultan_azam said:


> visa grant ceiling are different from invite ceiling....
> 
> check this link https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning for *visa grant ceiling, which is 43,990 for 189 - 2016-17
> *
> 
> and invite ceilings on https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3, the summation on *occupation ceilings /invite ceilings for 2016-17 is 164,020*


I appreciate your response mate. However, I have one question.
http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning- This shows that the number of visas to be granted for skilled independent subclass for the program year 2016-17 are 43,990.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3 - Now if we see this data, the total intended invitations for this year is 164020(summation of occupation ceiling). However, only 31,128 got the ITA till 7th June 2017. 
So, this year 31,128 lodged their visa application and the total grant to be given are 43990. (Difference= 12862) but still, people are getting delay mail from DIBP. This may because approximately 10k applications were not processed last year and they are taking place in this year program.
Is this thought correct sultan?


----------



## sultan_azam

nishish said:


> I appreciate your response mate. However, I have one question.
> http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning- This shows that the number of visas to be granted for skilled independent subclass for the program year 2016-17 are 43,990.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3 - Now if we see this data, the total intended invitations for this year is 164020(summation of occupation ceiling). However, only 31,128 got the ITA till 7th June 2017.
> So, this year 31,128 lodged their visa application and the total grant to be given are 43990. (Difference= 12862) but still, people are getting delay mail from DIBP. This may because approximately 10k applications were not processed last year and they are taking place in this year program.
> Is this thought correct sultan?


43990 includes primary applicant as well as dependents

However the invites are one per primary applicant

Not everyone who gets invited lodges a visa application

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

sultan_azam said:


> 43990 includes primary applicant as well as dependents
> 
> However the invites are one per primary applicant
> 
> Not everyone who gets invited lodges a visa application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply mate.
Fact Sheet: 2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels
So, this skilled independent subclass includes both primary and dependents or dependents are part of the family stream, which includes partner, partner, parent and other family subclasses?


----------



## sultan_azam

nishish said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> Fact Sheet: 2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels
> So, this skilled independent subclass includes both primary and dependents or dependents are part of the family stream, which includes partner, partner, parent and other family subclasses?


Dependents get the Visa type same as of primary applicant

The other visa types are for different application

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Me and my colleague lodged the Visa on May 12th and 15th. There is no CO contact so far. The Application status just shows Received. We have frontloaded all our documents within 10 days of our lodging. Not sure if this the case with many. Does it take so long usually?? Is there a way we can atleast ask for a CO being assigned or so??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmer_125

make it simple, we should expect that from 1st July CO will make the decisions quickly for all the cases which are pending for final approval.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

ahmer_125 said:


> make it simple, we should expect that from 1st July CO will make the decisions quickly for all the cases which are pending for final approval.


Ohh so it has something to do with Fresh quota start??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

sultan_azam said:


> visa grant ceiling are different from invite ceiling....
> 
> 
> 
> check this link https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning for *visa grant ceiling, which is 43,990 for 189 - 2016-17
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> and invite ceilings on https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3, the summation on *occupation ceilings /invite ceilings for 2016-17 is 164,020*



164,020 ; I think this number for all type of visas ? I don't think that they rejected 120,000 visas ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

m_hegazy said:


> 164,020 ; I think this number for all type of visas ? I don't think that they rejected 120,000 visas ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They give 164020 invitations, but for many codes we dont see even 10% of the invites given, so there is not point of 120000 rejections I guess

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,

I have come to know that Pakistan has been declared as ‘Full Signatory’ of Washington Accord.
*Does that mean that Pakistani Engineers can get assessed from Engineers Australia through Washington Accord Route?*


----------



## subz.finwiz

sultan_azam said:


> visa grant ceiling are different from invite ceiling....
> 
> check this link https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning for *visa grant ceiling, which is 43,990 for 189 - 2016-17
> *
> 
> and invite ceilings on https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3, the summation on *occupation ceilings /invite ceilings for 2016-17 is 164,020*


Very useful post. 
The visa grant link shows Fact sheet for 2017-18 migration program. Looks like it is for the upcoming year which will open from 1st July ? Am I right ?


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> 164,020 ; I think this number for all type of visas ? I don't think that they rejected 120,000 visas ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please read that link thoroughly

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have come to know that Pakistan has been declared as ‘Full Signatory’ of Washington Accord.
> *Does that mean that Pakistani Engineers can get assessed from Engineers Australia through Washington Accord Route?*


First of all, congrats on being part of the Washington Accord.
The applicant will be able to apply under this accord if the discipline from which he graduated was accredited by the relevant accrediting authority in that year. I guess the accrediting authority in case of Pakistan is the Pakistan Engineering Council. Also, Pakistan should be part of the Washinton Accord in that year. Read MSA booklet for more info. So, not every engineer can apply under this accord if a country is part of it. There are some terms and conditions involved.


----------



## nishish

sultan_azam said:


> Dependents get the Visa type same as of primary applicant
> 
> The other visa types are for different application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response mate. Really helpful.


----------



## hcart

Hello folks

I have been going through this forum on a regular basis. And joined to applaud all who are helping others. I learned a lot through some of the experiences posted here.
I am in a relatable situation to some other members here as I have lodged my visa on 10th of April, I was impatient at first but it seems that there are significant delays with almost everyone here.
I was mailed by my agent regarding the delay(she apparently contacted the case officer) and the reply of which she forwarded me. It is much too similar(and I guess generic) to what one of other members has shared in recent posts.
The mail didn't seem too specific about any particular reason for delay, just re-citing whatever is on the website but it does heavily suggest that the delay might be due to Visa quota heading towards depletion.



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

So next Monday around this time we will hear some positive news. Although it might be too apprehensive to think that grants will flow from the first day of the week. However, still optimistic to see some change in posts next week.


----------



## laxswa

Very best of luck for July 2017......Wish everyone's hard work pays off !!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

hcart said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I have been going through this forum on a regular basis. And joined to applaud all who are helping others. I learned a lot through some of the experiences posted here.
> I am in a relatable situation to some other members here as I have lodged my visa on 10th of April, I was impatient at first but it seems that there are significant delays with almost everyone here.
> I was mailed by my agent regarding the delay(she apparently contacted the case officer) and the reply of which she forwarded me. It is much too similar(and I guess generic) to what one of other members has shared in recent posts.
> The mail didn't seem too specific about any particular reason for delay, just re-citing whatever is on the website but it does heavily suggest that the delay might be due to Visa quota heading towards depletion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update, let's all wait, no other alternative!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddrabadia

vampinnamaneni said:


> Me and my colleague lodged the Visa on May 12th and 15th. There is no CO contact so far. The Application status just shows Received. We have frontloaded all our documents within 10 days of our lodging. Not sure if this the case with many. Does it take so long usually?? Is there a way we can atleast ask for a CO being assigned or so??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Dude so many other people applied b4 u and they are still waiting for CO contact. Just wait like the rest contacting the DIBP will not make ur case progress faster than those before you. Ul just delay the processing


----------



## ahmer_125

For confirming about the year when Engineers from Pakistan doesn't need to go through CDR method to do assessment i have already send the email to EA but i guess its correct that only those Engineers will be applicable who will be passed out after this signatory regulation of Pakistan Engineering Council with Washington Accord.


----------



## m_hegazy

sultan_azam said:


> Please read that link thoroughly
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Ok , if you count all occupations which have been invited, you'll find that up to 21 June the total number is 31,128 invitations, say 1,000 is not lodged or lapsed, so it means that 30,000 have been lodged for visa grant , as per the link , total visas for 189 is almost 41,000 , therefore it means there are still 10,000 have not been placed or granted for 189 !? So why they are very slow for granting , I would not like to be pessimistic , let wait and see what is coming in the horizon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scjoshi

*Joe*



m_hegazy said:


> Ok , if you count all occupations which have been invited, you'll find that up to 21 June the total number is 31,128 invitations, say 1,000 is not lodged or lapsed, so it means that 30,000 have been lodged for visa grant , as per the link , total visas for 189 is almost 41,000 , therefore it means there are still 10,000 have not been placed or granted for 189 !? So why they are very slow for granting , I would not like to be pessimistic , let wait and see what is coming in the horizon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



30,000 invitations are for applicant. 41,000 visas are for applicant and family. Lets say on average each applicant applies with spouse. So 20,500 invitations will take up 41,000 visas. And 9,500 invitees will have to wait till next financial year.


----------



## sultan_azam

m_hegazy said:


> Ok , if you count all occupations which have been invited, you'll find that up to 21 June the total number is 31,128 invitations, say 1,000 is not lodged or lapsed, so it means that 30,000 have been lodged for visa grant , as per the link , total visas for 189 is almost 41,000 , therefore it means there are still 10,000 have not been placed or granted for 189 !? So why they are very slow for granting , I would not like to be pessimistic , let wait and see what is coming in the horizon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there are many cases of last year 2015-16 who were granted in 2016-17

also 30,000 just includes primary applicant, many applicants apply with wife and a kid, so you can do the maths and understand why there is delay in grants


----------



## sudharao

Hi Guys,

I have updated my EOI on March 22, 2017 with 65 points (261312 Developer Programmer).
Can anyone let me know when approximately I might get the invite? Will I be able to get in the July 1st round as soon as ceiling opens. Please let me know. I'm really anxious and tired of waiting from almost 2 yrs since I started the process :'( Please let me know guys..


----------



## abeesh

*I have mixed Roles and Responsibility, can I apply in 261313*

Hi All,

Sorry to post this question here, but I need your opinion urgently.

I am stuck with a thing that - I started my career as Tester and worked as a Software tester for 2 years in my first company, after switching I moved to Software Development and my rest 4 years of experience is into development (total 6yr exp). 

Can I apply for 261313 ? I talked to HR of my first company and they refused to modify the Roles and Responsibility letter as per roles of 261313.

Will that be considerable if I have mixed Roles and Responsibility letter of Tester and Developer and applying for 261313?

If Yes, then will ACS deduct my initial 2 years because it belongs to 261314


----------



## Nmonga32

Hi experts,

I had lodged the application on 9 Feb and it is currently under assessment. Now, I would like to switch jobs (same role) but the employment verification has not occurred till now. I want to understand how this will impact my application.
1. Do I need submit any document or email regarding job change to DIBP?
2. Do I need to submit a document from my new company as well which talks about job responsibilities etc? I am obviously not claiming points for my new company.?
3. Any other things i should take care of?


----------



## NB

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I had lodged the application on 9 Feb and it is currently under assessment. Now, I would like to switch jobs (same role) but the employment verification has not occurred till now. I want to understand how this will impact my application.
> 1. Do I need submit any document or email regarding job change to DIBP?
> 2. Do I need to submit a document from my new company as well which talks about job responsibilities etc? I am obviously not claiming points for my new company.?
> 3. Any other things i should take care of?


Your points are frozen on the date of invite

Once you have joined the new company, file a form 1022 giving the details of your new employment. No RNR required. Just designation and official email id etc.
The CO may like to contact you so he should be aware of where you are working irrespective of whether you are claiming points or not

Moreover when he speaks to your existing employer he should be aware if you are still employed there or left

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I had lodged the application on 9 Feb and it is currently under assessment. Now, I would like to switch jobs (same role) but the employment verification has not occurred till now. I want to understand how this will impact my application.
> 1. Do I need submit any document or email regarding job change to DIBP?
> 2. Do I need to submit a document from my new company as well which talks about job responsibilities etc? I am obviously not claiming points for my new company.?
> 3. Any other things i should take care of?




1. Use update us in myimmi acc. Or 1221
2. No
3. No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

sultan_azam said:


> there are many cases of last year 2015-16 who were granted in 2016-17
> 
> also 30,000 just includes primary applicant, many applicants apply with wife and a kid, so you can do the maths and understand why there is delay in grants




Thanks Sultan for your clarification, this thread is very informative, hoping by next week everyone his fears is killed and get granted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist

Hey All,

I'm planning to claim points for my spouse also. So in that case,

we both should have done ACS assessment separately, PTE separately and then only I can do EOI right? 

Or 

Can I go ahead and do EOI with whatever points I have to stay ahead of others in the queue with same points, later when my wife's assessment and PTE results are out I can claim points for spouse ? 

Request you all to suggest the best option ...


----------



## jazz25

theillusionist said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm planning to claim points for my spouse also. So in that case,
> 
> we both should have done ACS assessment separately, PTE separately and then only I can do EOI right?
> 
> Or
> 
> Can I go ahead and do EOI with whatever points I have to stay ahead of others in the queue with same points, later when my wife's assessment and PTE results are out I can claim points for spouse ?
> 
> Request you all to suggest the best option ...


Hello,
Your revised points would be effective the date you update your EOI with your spouse's assessment details, and your position in the queue would be adjusted accordingly. So it doesn't really make any difference if you submit your EOI now, and add spouses's points later or submit EOI with both your and your spouse's details together.
However, if you want your application to be considered solely on your points, then you can submit your EOI first, and that would keep you ahead of people with same points as you, and who submitted their EOIs after you did.
All the best!


----------



## deorox

8th May applications are currently being assigned, 3 working days till July starts and 3 days till they reach May 12th applications (my case). I really wish its a direct grant next week, just consoling myself here


----------



## Panda112

All the best brother. I'm a week from you


deorox said:


> 8th May applications are currently being assigned, 3 working days till July starts and 3 days till they reach May 12th applications (my case). I really wish its a direct grant next week, just consoling myself here



Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

theillusionist said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm planning to claim points for my spouse also. So in that case,
> 
> we both should have done ACS assessment separately, PTE separately and then only I can do EOI right?
> 
> Or
> 
> Can I go ahead and do EOI with whatever points I have to stay ahead of others in the queue with same points, later when my wife's assessment and PTE results are out I can claim points for spouse ?
> 
> Request you all to suggest the best option ...




Your PTE and ACS should be dates pre ITA otherwise it is straight refusal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

deorox said:


> 8th May applications are currently being assigned, 3 working days till July starts and 3 days till they reach May 12th applications (my case). I really wish its a direct grant next week, just consoling myself here




Wish you all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt ASR

Hi 

Has anyone been give grant from mid April lot . Just curious 
Thax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

theillusionist said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm planning to claim points for my spouse also. So in that case,
> 
> we both should have done ACS assessment separately, PTE separately and then only I can do EOI right?
> 
> Or
> 
> Can I go ahead and do EOI with whatever points I have to stay ahead of others in the queue with same points, later when my wife's assessment and PTE results are out I can claim points for spouse ?
> 
> Request you all to suggest the best option ...


option 1 seems good, but for 261111 it will be better to have 65 or more for 189


----------



## sultan_azam

Capt ASR said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone been give grant from mid April lot . Just curious
> Thax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4-5 i know directly... 

150 cases of 189 visa got granted from 17/4/17 till date

42 cases of 190 visa got granted from 17/4/17 till date

date source - myimmitracker


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,


I have got my 4 years work experience assessed as Engineering Manager from Australian Institute of Management.
Out of my total 8 Years experience they have have assessed last 4 years experience equivalent to Engineering Manager Job description.

I am claiming 5 points for work experience.

*Do you guys think that having been assessed positively for these 4 years by AIM will be sufficient for DIBP as proof or will they conduct employment verification themselves?

I know that the final decision on the awarding of points is at the discretion of DIBP, I just want you guys to share your experiences regarding Job verification.*


----------



## sobisw

*CO Contacted for PTE Score*

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for 189 on 4th May and got CO contact today (28th June) from GSM Adelaide. Co asked for PTE result which I have provided immediately (Through Vue site online) and pressed information provided button. I have few query here. It will be great help if someone can help me on these :

1. I have seen somewhere in these forum that CO contact means your application will be delayed by 28-30 days to reconsider it again. Is it same for everyone? 

2. As I got CO request only for PTE, is that mean my other documents are sufficient for processing the application ? In that case if CO take my application again in mid / end of July, within how many days can I expect a grant? (Estimated value)

Thanks in advance for all your help and all the best to everyone for new financial year. Here is my timeline.

ANZSCO - 261313
Total Point - 65
PCC - 24/04/2017 (Self and Spouse)
Visa Application - 04/05/2017
Medical - 24/05/2017 (Self, Spouse and Kid)
CO Contact - 28/06/2017
GSM - Adelaide


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,


I have got my 4 years work experience assessed as Engineering Manager from Australian Institute of Management.
Out of my total 8 Years experience they have have assessed last 4 years experience equivalent to Engineering Manager Job description.

I am claiming 5 points for work experience.

*Do you guys think that having been assessed positively for these 4 years by AIM will be sufficient for DIBP as proof or will they conduct employment verification themselves?

I know that the final decision on the awarding of points is at the discretion of DIBP, I just want you guys to share your experiences regarding Job verification.*


----------



## Nmonga32

sobisw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 4th May and got CO contact today (28th June) from GSM Adelaide. Co asked for PTE result which I have provided immediately (Through Vue site online) and pressed information provided button. I have few query here. It will be great help if someone can help me on these :
> 
> 1. I have seen somewhere in these forum that CO contact means your application will be delayed by 28-30 days to reconsider it again. Is it same for everyone?
> 
> 2. As I got CO request only for PTE, is that mean my other documents are sufficient for processing the application ? In that case if CO take my application again in mid / end of July, within how many days can I expect a grant? (Estimated value)
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help and all the best to everyone for new financial year. Here is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Total Point - 65
> PCC - 24/04/2017 (Self and Spouse)
> Visa Application - 04/05/2017
> Medical - 24/05/2017 (Self, Spouse and Kid)
> CO Contact - 28/06/2017
> GSM - Adelaide


Well, we can do multiple speculations my friend but no one can predict how DIBP functions. I have received CO contact 3 times and one of them was about PTE scores. But, my last CO contact was on 28 March 2017 so 28-30 day period does not hold true. Also, you cannot say whether CO has cleared all other documents as well... 

Patience is the key  I have been patient for almost 6 months now.. I hope for a speedy grant for all!


----------



## jithooos

Hello guys 

I need to make a statutory declaration. I'm sailing on ships and hence I'm not In a position to visit embassy and get this job done. 

I read that state govt permanent employees in Australia can sign as witness. My cousin work for NSW railways since 10 years, any idea whether he can do it for me. ? I was in Sydney around May 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I have got my 4 years work experience assessed as Engineering Manager from Australian Institute of Management.
> Out of my total 8 Years experience they have have assessed last 4 years experience equivalent to Engineering Manager Job description.
> 
> I am claiming 5 points for work experience.
> 
> *Do you guys think that having been assessed positively for these 4 years by AIM will be sufficient for DIBP as proof or will they conduct employment verification themselves?
> 
> I know that the final decision on the awarding of points is at the discretion of DIBP, I just want you guys to share your experiences regarding Job verification.*


Most members have reported that DIBP is conducting Job verification checks 

The probability of checks is thus extremely high

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I have got my 4 years work experience assessed as Engineering Manager from Australian Institute of Management.
> Out of my total 8 Years experience they have have assessed last 4 years experience equivalent to Engineering Manager Job description.
> 
> I am claiming 5 points for work experience.
> 
> *Do you guys think that having been assessed positively for these 4 years by AIM will be sufficient for DIBP as proof or will they conduct employment verification themselves?
> 
> I know that the final decision on the awarding of points is at the discretion of DIBP, I just want you guys to share your experiences regarding Job verification.*


i was given positive assessment for my work experience, still DIBP verified my work exp at visa approval stage.


----------



## sultan_azam

sobisw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 4th May and got CO contact today (28th June) from GSM Adelaide. Co asked for PTE result which I have provided immediately (Through Vue site online) and pressed information provided button. I have few query here. It will be great help if someone can help me on these :
> 
> 1. I have seen somewhere in these forum that CO contact means your application will be delayed by 28-30 days to reconsider it again. Is it same for everyone?
> *not mandatory*
> 
> 2. As I got CO request only for PTE, is that mean my other documents are sufficient for processing the application ? In that case if CO take my application again in mid / end of July, within how many days can I expect a grant? (Estimated value)*seems case officer is satisfied with availability of other documents, visa processing time is unpredictable*
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help and all the best to everyone for new financial year. Here is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Total Point - 65
> PCC - 24/04/2017 (Self and Spouse)
> Visa Application - 04/05/2017
> Medical - 24/05/2017 (Self, Spouse and Kid)
> CO Contact - 28/06/2017
> GSM - Adelaide


answers inline


----------



## ahmer_125

Just got the reply from Engineer's Australia about Washington accord.


Thank you for your email.

As you have completed your qualification prior to 2017 you would not be eligible to enter the accord pathway as the date of qualification must be completed after the country becomes a full signatory.


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmer_125 said:


> Just got the reply from Engineer's Australia about Washington accord.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> As you have completed your qualification prior to 2017 you would not be eligible to enter the accord pathway as the date of qualification must be completed after the country becomes a full signatory.


it seems you didnt got any help with the recent changes but this is a good piece of information you have shared... thanks


----------



## Kulwinder84

newbienz said:


> Your points are frozen on the date of invite
> 
> Once you have joined the new company, file a form 1022 giving the details of your new employment. No RNR required. Just designation and official email id etc.
> The CO may like to contact you so he should be aware of where you are working irrespective of whether you are claiming points or not
> 
> Moreover when he speaks to your existing employer he should be aware if you are still employed there or left
> 
> Cheers




Very nice updated. Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Capt ASR said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone been give grant from mid April lot . Just curious
> Thax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When did u apply? 
I lodge my file on 5th April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

sultan_azam said:


> 4-5 i know directly...
> 
> 
> 
> 150 cases of 189 visa got granted from 17/4/17 till date
> 
> 
> 
> 42 cases of 190 visa got granted from 17/4/17 till date
> 
> 
> 
> date source - myimmitracker




How about 489?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

pman54 said:


> Points Claimed : 70
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 4th December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Invited : 21st December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge : 21st December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact : 19th January 2017(Brisbane)
> 
> 
> 
> IP : 24th January 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Status : Granted
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 15/06/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Grant letter from Adelaide




Congratulations ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

I have applied for new passport that should inform to department 
Or we must inform after receiving passport


----------



## Unemplyed

I have applied for new passport that should inform to department 
Or we must inform after receiving passport


----------



## sultan_azam

Unemplyed said:


> I have applied for new passport that should inform to department
> Or we must inform after receiving passport


after receiving new passport, update to DIBP via immiaccount...


----------



## sultan_azam

Kulwinder84 said:


> How about 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 cases reported on myimmitracker


----------



## Kulwinder84

sultan_azam said:


> 5 cases reported on myimmitracker




Ok bro.
I have applied under 489 with 80 points on 5th April 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

i have work experience of only 5 months...do i need to submit any document for that? though i have mentioned about it in visa application
i am not claiming points for work experience..


----------



## NB

az1610 said:


> i have work experience of only 5 months...do i need to submit any document for that? though i have mentioned about it in visa application
> i am not claiming points for work experience..


No need to submit any evidence for something you have not claimed points for

In case the CO still needs it, he will ask for it

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

In which section should I submit a cover letter for CO while uploading documents for 189 visa ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> In which section should I submit a cover letter for CO while uploading documents for 189 visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no option for cover letter as such

You can highlight what you want in your CV which you are required to submit

Cheers


----------



## Capt ASR

Kulwinder84 said:


> When did u apply?
> I lodge my file on 5th April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Applied on 18th April for 189 visa , currently assessment is in progress. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi All, 

I have just received email from CO this afternoon, Adelaide team, they asked to supply more about this:

Request Detail
Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
? pay slips
? tax returns
? group certificates
? superannuation information

Have anyone received this email? I'm quite cofnused. It means I need to supply evidence for all companies or just the company at the time I received invitation?

Thank you so much for your time and reply


----------



## NB

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received email from CO this afternoon, Adelaide team, they asked to supply more about this:
> 
> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ? pay slips
> ? tax returns
> ? group certificates
> ? superannuation information
> 
> Have anyone received this email? I'm quite cofnused. It means I need to supply evidence for all companies or just the company at the time I received invitation?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and reply


Entire period for which you have claimed points

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received email from CO this afternoon, Adelaide team, they asked to supply more about this:
> 
> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ? pay slips
> ? tax returns
> ? group certificates
> ? superannuation information
> 
> Have anyone received this email? I'm quite cofnused. It means I need to supply evidence for all companies or just the company at the time I received invitation?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and reply


documents for the employment for which you have claimed experience points


----------



## Kulwinder84

newbienz said:


> Entire period for which you have claimed points
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




True. I have also provided all the evidence... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani

By when we can expect changes of immiaccount status ? on 1st July or 3rd July


----------



## NB

Sammani said:


> By when we can expect changes of immiaccount status ? on 1st July or 3rd July


What status are you referring to ?

Cheers


----------



## jshuks

Sammani said:


> By when we can expect changes of immiaccount status ? on 1st July or 3rd July


1st July is a Saturday. Hopefully things should move beginning Monday, the 3rd of July. Though it would be too much to expect a lot of movement from Monday itself. Things should look up for us in the coming two weeks.


----------



## Sammani

newbienz said:


> What status are you referring to ?
> 
> Cheers



i mean "assessment in progress" to "finalized"


----------



## Kulwinder84

Sammani said:


> i mean "assessment in progress" to "finalized"




Brother u lodged your visa when?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi All, 

Do you know 'group certificates' or
'superannuation information' ?
Since it is unable to get pay slip or tax returns for all companies because 2 of them were bankrupted and closed, 

Thank you so much


----------



## JP Mosa

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you know 'group certificates' or
> 'superannuation information' ?
> Since it is unable to get pay slip or tax returns for all companies because 2 of them were bankrupted and closed,
> 
> Thank you so much


Tax returns and group certificates come under same category.
Some places, they do not provide group certificates.

If you have documents from those companies submit along with closure intimation ( if any).

If you did not claim points for those companies, don't bother.

Good luck


----------



## NB

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you know 'group certificates' or
> 'superannuation information' ?
> Since it is unable to get pay slip or tax returns for all companies because 2 of them were bankrupted and closed,
> 
> Thank you so much


Group certificate is the tax deducted every month from your salary details. In India its called TDS

Superannuation is the Money deducted towards retirement benefits, which has different names in different countries. In India its called Provident Fund.

Tax returns required are yours and have nothing to do with the company

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

No one will submit tax returns of company where they worked when requested ,its easily understandable that they are of a particular person, I guess.


----------



## sobisw

Nmonga32 said:


> Well, we can do multiple speculations my friend but no one can predict how DIBP functions. I have received CO contact 3 times and one of them was about PTE scores. But, my last CO contact was on 28 March 2017 so 28-30 day period does not hold true. Also, you cannot say whether CO has cleared all other documents as well...
> 
> Patience is the key  I have been patient for almost 6 months now.. I hope for a speedy grant for all!


Thanks for your reply and best of luck for your grant !!!


----------



## sobisw

sultan_azam said:


> answers inline


Thanks for your reply "sultan_azam" and overall your contribution in this forum. I have received lots of information from your posts and replies.

Best of luck for everyone who had applied for visa and who will be applying in near future. May you all (including me off-course  ) get grant as soon as the new financial year starts. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kulwinder84

sobisw said:


> Thanks for your reply "sultan_azam" and overall your contribution in this forum. I have received lots of information from your posts and replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck for everyone who had applied for visa and who will be applying in near future. May you all (including me off-course  ) get grant as soon as the new financial year starts. :fingerscrossed:




❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbng

Guys,

I have submitted EOI but it didn't add 5 points for my spouse. My spouse got her ACS done (mine is developer programmer and hers is software tester) and got COMPETENT in PTE.

Thanks.


----------



## NB

jamesbng said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI but it didn't add 5 points for my spouse. My spouse got her ACS done (mine is developer programmer and hers is software tester) and got COMPETENT in PTE.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you are in MLTSSL and she is in STSOL.
That's why

Cheers


----------



## Kulwinder84

sobisw said:


> Thanks for your reply "sultan_azam" and overall your contribution in this forum. I have received lots of information from your posts and replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck for everyone who had applied for visa and who will be applying in near future. May you all (including me off-course  ) get grant as soon as the new financial year starts. :fingerscrossed:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

Hello everybody
After March the person who faced employment verification of any kind and got grant or nj


----------



## jamesbng

Thank you very much.
I cannot do anything about it now. My total points is 65 so I will have to wait for some time.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## m_hegazy

newbienz said:


> Entire period for which you have claimed points
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Even if is not assessed via concerned authorities like EA or ACS or ... !? It is risky !?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbng

Hi,
I submitted EOI two days back (28th June) in Independent category with 65 points for Developer Programmer.
Shall I edit and resubmit for state sponsorship(NSW) so that I would get 5 additional points and a better chance for visa invitation?
Am not even sure if I would get it. Wanted to make sure am doing the best thing with my profile.

Please help me, guys.
Thanks.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi All, 

I'm going to ask my current company about pay slip. I have been working for this company over 3 years. Do I need to get all pay slips, it means it is more 36 pay slips since 1 pay slip is for 1 month. Or I just get the latest pay slip is enough? 

Thank you very much


----------



## sultan_azam

jamesbng said:


> Hi,
> I submitted EOI two days back (28th June) in Independent category with 65 points for Developer Programmer.
> Shall I edit and resubmit for state sponsorship(NSW) so that I would get 5 additional points and a better chance for visa invitation?
> Am not even sure if I would get it. Wanted to make sure am doing the best thing with my profile.
> 
> Please help me, guys.
> Thanks.


Yeah, along with nsw 190 submit one additional eoi for victoria, check the eligibility conditions on their state nomination website

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to ask my current company about pay slip. I have been working for this company over 3 years. Do I need to get all pay slips, it means it is more 36 pay slips since 1 pay slip is for 1 month. Or I just get the latest pay slip is enough?
> 
> Thank you very much


1 per quarter or 2 per year is enough

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to ask my current company about pay slip. I have been working for this company over 3 years. Do I need to get all pay slips, it means it is more 36 pay slips since 1 pay slip is for 1 month. Or I just get the latest pay slip is enough?
> 
> Thank you very much


1 per quarter or 2 per year is enough along with corresponding bank statement indicating the salary credited

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

Hi All,

My case office has asked for character statutory declaration for providing waiver on Bahrain PCC. I am based out of Delhi and as per ag.gov.au I have to get my declaration signed by "someone" who is authorized at Australian High Commission.

From where I can find this "someone"? Has anyone encountered the same in past?


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case office has asked for character statutory declaration for providing waiver on Bahrain PCC. I am based out of Delhi and as per ag.gov.au I have to get my declaration signed by "someone" who is authorized at Australian High Commission.
> 
> From where I can find this "someone"? Has anyone encountered the same in past?
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Did you even approach AUS Embassy in Delhi?
Did you approach Attestation&Notary section in AUS Embassy?

If you did, you would have got your answers.


----------



## gauravghai

JP Mosa said:


> Did you even approach AUS Embassy in Delhi?
> Did you approach Attestation&Notary section in AUS Embassy?
> 
> If you did, you would have got your answers.


Thanks, I didn't even know before where to head.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaddu

Will the new changes (which is expected from 1st July) affect the health examination procedures in anyway?

I am asking this because I created those HAP Id's using Immiaccount, but I heard that it is getting replaced with ePlus.

Please share some information. I have medical appointment on Saturday


----------



## jamesbng

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, along with nsw 190 submit one additional eoi for victoria, check the eligibility conditions on their state nomination website
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion.
I applied NSW 190 visa but the final points are as follows:

Skilled-Independent(189) - points 65
Skilled-Nominated(190) - points 75

EOI has considered 5 points for my spouse only in the Nominated category but not in the Independent category. 
PS - In the independent category, am in MLTSSL and my spouse is in STSOL.

Is it possible to happen like this?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

jamesbng said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I applied NSW 190 visa but the final points are as follows:
> 
> Skilled-Independent(189) - points 65
> Skilled-Nominated(190) - points 75
> 
> EOI has considered 5 points for my spouse only in the Nominated category but not in the Independent category.
> PS - In the independent category, am in MLTSSL and my spouse is in STSOL.
> 
> Is it possible to happen like this?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, possible

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

I have made a statutory declaration while I was in Australia(visitor) for waiver of Singapore pcc. It was made on 17th May anticipating that CO demands it. I have lodged my visa application on 7th June. My question is, can I use that statutory declaration since I have filed my visa application overseas ? Currently I am on a ship and not in a position to visit embassy for any need, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jamesbng said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I applied NSW 190 visa but the final points are as follows:
> 
> Skilled-Independent(189) - points 65
> Skilled-Nominated(190) - points 75
> 
> EOI has considered 5 points for my spouse only in the Nominated category but not in the Independent category.
> PS - In the independent category, am in MLTSSL and my spouse is in STSOL.
> 
> Is it possible to happen like this?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, possible

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

az1610 said:


> i have work experience of only 5 months...do i need to submit any document for that? though i have mentioned about it in visa application
> i am not claiming points for work experience..




No. 

If you dont claim - you dont need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received email from CO this afternoon, Adelaide team, they asked to supply more about this:
> 
> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ? pay slips
> ? tax returns
> ? group certificates
> ? superannuation information
> 
> Have anyone received this email? I'm quite cofnused. It means I need to supply evidence for all companies or just the company at the time I received invitation?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and reply




Provide evidence of employment against which you claimed points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Zaddu said:


> Will the new changes (which is expected from 1st July) affect the health examination procedures in anyway?
> 
> I am asking this because I created those HAP Id's using Immiaccount, but I heard that it is getting replaced with ePlus.
> 
> Please share some information. I have medical appointment on Saturday


Have you lodged your visa already (paid the visa fees) or going with medicals on MHD? if you have already paid the fees, introduction of ePlus should not have any impact on your application whatsoever. well we would need to wait and see what changes are announce on the 1st Jul 2017

the only affect would be for applicants who have not lodged their visa's, any unlodged application would be lost on the ePlus and the applicant would need to redraft the application


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi All, 

When we supply/upload document/evidence to CO, do we need to attach any form for committment? 

Please expert help me
Thank you very much


----------



## NB

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When we supply/upload document/evidence to CO, do we need to attach any form for committment?
> 
> Please expert help me
> Thank you very much


What commitment Form are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## Unemplyed

Hello experts 
As per immitracker
How many people have got visa after employment verification in year 2017
Does DIBP ask remedial or reissue PCC
Hope for experts views


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

newbienz said:


> What commitment Form are you talking about?
> 
> Cheers


I don't remember exactly, just remmember I've already read about this in somewhere, when send evidence or document to CO, need to attach commitment form, if not, CO will contact again to ask about the form.


----------



## NB

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> I don't remember exactly, just remmember I've already read about this in somewhere, when send evidence or document to CO, need to attach commitment form, if not, CO will contact again to ask about the form.


I think you are talking about form 80 and Form 1221

You can fill those and pre submit them with your application for all the applicants 

If it's something else, I have no idea

Cheers


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

newbienz said:


> Yuna_Sieuquay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember exactly, just remmember I've already read about this in somewhere, when send evidence or document to CO, need to attach commitment form, if not, CO will contact again to ask about the form.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about form 80 and Form 1221
> 
> You can fill those and pre submit them with your application for all the applicants
> 
> If it's something else, I have no idea
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Form 80 and form 1221, I have already uploaded when lodged visa at the first. This time just upload more document after CO contacted. Let me try to find out again the information that I already read. 
Thank you very much for your reply, ^^


----------



## asad_18pk

Hi All,
I got very strange reply as compared from other group members for cause of delays.

Does anyone else get same response? Does this means that some of my checks are still pending? I called DIBP on June 07 and the guy confirmed that nothing is pending and I get my grant in July i.e. next fiscal year.
But the response received today is different from what they said on phone

"The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your client concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.

You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.

You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."

Please help me to undertand whats going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

asad_18pk said:


> Hi All,
> I got very strange reply as compared from other group members for cause of delays.
> 
> Does anyone else get same response? Does this means that some of my checks are still pending? I called DIBP on June 07 and the guy confirmed that nothing is pending and I get my grant in July i.e. next fiscal year.
> But the response received today is different from what they said on phone
> 
> "The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your client concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."
> 
> Please help me to undertand whats going on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh so sorry to hear about it. You did try them nowadays via PH call?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

asad_18pk said:


> Hi All,
> I got very strange reply as compared from other group members for cause of delays.
> 
> Does anyone else get same response? Does this means that some of my checks are still pending? I called DIBP on June 07 and the guy confirmed that nothing is pending and I get my grant in July i.e. next fiscal year.
> But the response received today is different from what they said on phone
> 
> "The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your client concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."
> 
> Please help me to undertand whats going on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The email you got is a very routine email
It's issued to a lot of applicants who ask the status of their application 
Don't read too much into it

I don't think you would have spoken to anyone on the phone would have any authority to give you a categorical reply that your application is processed

He must have just seen that no documents are pending for submission by you and hence the answer

That's my personal guess

Cheers


----------



## ahmer_125

Hi Asad, could you please suggest what number u called for getting the update about your case.My reply few days back was

I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.

GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
• Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
• Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
• Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream

The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.

Thank you for your patience and cooperation.


----------



## asad_18pk

ahmer_125 said:


> Hi Asad, could you please suggest what number u called for getting the update about your case.My reply few days back was
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> • Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> • Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> • Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and cooperation.




Hi Ahmer, I called +61 131881.
I know most of members got same replies as you. But I have received different response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

The new mltssl and stsol list is out 

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## asad_18pk

Kulwinder84 said:


> Oh so sorry to hear about it. You did try them nowadays via PH call?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No, I haven't call their numbers recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

jamesbng said:


> Hi,
> I submitted EOI two days back (28th June) in Independent category with 65 points for Developer Programmer.
> Shall I edit and resubmit for state sponsorship(NSW) so that I would get 5 additional points and a better chance for visa invitation?
> Am not even sure if I would get it. Wanted to make sure am doing the best thing with my profile.
> 
> Please help me, guys.
> Thanks.


Submit new EOI for 190 no need to edit the old one 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

baokar1 said:


> Submit new EOI for 190 no need to edit the old one
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I had submitted EOI for 189 and 190 under one EOI, now I want to submit EOI for Vic. Do I need to use different email id now for creating separate EOI for Vic?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sabhishek982 said:


> I had submitted EOI for 189 and 190 under one EOI, now I want to submit EOI for Vic. Do I need to use different email id now for creating separate EOI for Vic?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


When ticking for 190 in the EOI , did you tick all the states option or just 1 particular state ?
If you have ticked all, then your EOI for VIC is already lodged

If you had ticked only a particular state, then you can create a new EOI and tick VIC only under 190
You are allowed to create as many EOIs as you want

Cheers


----------



## sabhishek982

newbienz said:


> When ticking for 190 in the EOI , did you tick all the states option or just 1 particular state ?
> If you have ticked all, then your EOI for VIC is already lodged
> 
> If you had ticked only a particular state, then you can create a new EOI and tick VIC only under 190
> You are allowed to create as many EOIs as you want
> 
> Cheers


I selected NSW in the first EOI. Can I use the same email as that NSW for Vic EOI ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sabhishek982 said:


> I selected NSW in the first EOI. Can I use the same email as that NSW for Vic EOI ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


YES! You can create another EOI with the same email id also

Cheers


----------



## baokar1

sabhishek982 said:


> I had submitted EOI for 189 and 190 under one EOI, now I want to submit EOI for Vic. Do I need to use different email id now for creating separate EOI for Vic?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No need you can use the same email id 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

newbienz said:


> YES! You can create another EOI with the same email id also
> 
> Cheers


Ok thanks.
Today I complete 8 of years of relevant experience as per ACS but skill select is still showing 10 points for experience and not updated to 15, will it update tomorrow? In skill I mentioned relevant experience starting from 1 July 2009.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sabhishek982 said:


> Ok thanks.
> Today I complete 8 of years of relevant experience as per ACS but skill select is still showing 10 points for experience and not updated to 15, will it update tomorrow? In skill I mentioned relevant experience starting from 1 July 2009.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It will probably update the points tomorrow 

If it doesn't. Then check where you have Made an error

Cheers


----------



## amit9

newbienz said:


> It will probably update the points tomorrow
> 
> If it doesn't. Then check where you have Made an error
> 
> Cheers


Does DIBP count 8 years by days or months?


----------



## NB

amit9 said:


> Does DIBP count 8 years by days or months?


EOI calculates by DDMMYYYY basis

Cheers


----------



## sethu.it2000

sabhishek982 said:


> Ok thanks.
> Today I complete 8 of years of relevant experience as per ACS but skill select is still showing 10 points for experience and not updated to 15, will it update tomorrow? In skill I mentioned relevant experience starting from 1 July 2009.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Me too in the same case like you and I didnt submit EOI yet. When I changed the dates to check when would I get additional 5 points, and tried different dates on a trial and error basis. Finally found that, we will get that 15 points for 8 yrs on 8th Jul 2017


----------



## vikaschandra

sethu.it2000 said:


> Me too in the same case like you and I didnt submit EOI yet. When I changed the dates to check when would I get additional 5 points, and tried different dates on a trial and error basis. Finally found that, we will get that 15 points for 8 yrs on 8th Jul 2017


Hope you have left the To Date blank if yes that is when the eoi will continue counting days for your existing employment as relevant and give you additional 5 points post completing 8 years which shall change your DOE too. In case you have provided the end date the points get locked at doesn't increase

Calculate each day at work fro July 2009 and gaps in between will not be counted


----------



## sabhishek982

sethu.it2000 said:


> Me too in the same case like you and I didnt submit EOI yet. When I changed the dates to check when would I get additional 5 points, and tried different dates on a trial and error basis. Finally found that, we will get that 15 points for 8 yrs on 8th Jul 2017


Ok good to know this, well I am going to submit EOI for Vic today and hopefully it will update experience points on 8th July as per ur finding 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

vikaschandra said:


> Hope you have left the To Date blank if yes that is when the eoi will continue counting days for your existing employment as relevant and give you additional 5 points post completing 8 years which shall change your DOE too. In case you have provided the end date the points get locked at doesn't increase
> 
> Calculate each day at work fro July 2009 and gaps in between will not be counted


What is DOE?



newbienz said:


> EOI calculates by DDMMYYYY basis
> 
> Cheers


Thank you !!


----------



## andreyx108b

amit9 said:


> What is DOE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !!




Date of Effect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sethu.it2000 said:


> Me too in the same case like you and I didnt submit EOI yet. When I changed the dates to check when would I get additional 5 points, and tried different dates on a trial and error basis. Finally found that, we will get that 15 points for 8 yrs on 8th Jul 2017


Why 8th July ?

Is the starting date 8th July for you ??

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Why 8th July ?
> 
> Is the starting date 8th July for you ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No. My start date is 1st Jul 2009, but while submitting, the total points is 65 only. So I changed the dates and when I give 24th Jun 2009 as start, I get 70 points as of today. With this, I assume by 8th Jul, I will get 70 points

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

vikaschandra said:


> Hope you have left the To Date blank if yes that is when the eoi will continue counting days for your existing employment as relevant and give you additional 5 points post completing 8 years which shall change your DOE too. In case you have provided the end date the points get locked at doesn't increase
> 
> Calculate each day at work fro July 2009 and gaps in between will not be counted


Yes, I left the To Date for current employment as blank.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sethu.it2000 said:


> No. My start date is 1st Jul 2009, but while submitting, the total points is 65 only. So I changed the dates and when I give 24th Jun 2009 as start, I get 70 points as of today. With this, I assume by 8th Jul, I will get 70 points
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


That is weird...

I got my +5 points on 29th June 2017.

My start date was 1 July 2012.

I think skillselect considers 5×365 days or similar logic. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

My start date is 1 July 2009 and I changed 3 companies since then and there is 2-3 days Gap in between each company. So I think my 8 years will complete in 2nd week of July 2017. I left To date of my current company blank, in fact I just finished submitting EOI for Vic and it still takes 10 points for experience.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Rahul_UK183 said:


> That is weird...
> 
> I got my +5 points on 29th June 2017.
> 
> My start date was 1 July 2012.
> 
> I think skillselect considers 5×365 days or similar logic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Might be  

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

andreyx108b said:


> Date of Effect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I understand correctly and if my points updates on July 13, my effective EOI date will change to July 13?

Sorry I am new to this, trying to understand. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Rahul_UK183 said:


> That is weird...
> 
> I got my +5 points on 29th June 2017.
> 
> My start date was 1 July 2012.
> 
> I think skillselect considers 5×365 days or similar logic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It is subject to how much gap you might have while switching jobs those gap days are not considered. During full time employment in a particular job all the days will be considered and not only 5 days of work. 

Your situation to others may differ


----------



## Rahul_UK183

vikaschandra said:


> It is subject to how much gap you might have while switching jobs those gap days are not considered. During full time employment in a particular job all the days will be considered and not only 5 days of work.
> 
> Your situation to others may differ


Probably that's the reason. 

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hi guys, 
As its July 1st, is there any changes in any of the criterias for 189/190??

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

Interesting to see if the calculation is based on number of working days against the calendar days. Is it true?


----------



## NB

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hi guys,
> As its July 1st, is there any changes in any of the criterias for 189/190??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


What do you mean by criteria?

Several occupations have been removed and several added to the respective lists
Check th ANZSCO code for the occupation you are interested in

Cheers


----------



## Kulwinder84

newbienz said:


> What do you mean by criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> Several occupations have been removed and several added to the respective lists
> 
> Check th ANZSCO code for the occupation you are interested in
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




225412?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

amit9 said:


> If I understand correctly and if my points updates on July 13, my effective EOI date will change to July 13?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am new to this, trying to understand. Thanks




Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

I am still waiting for my invite...Had done wife's and my medical in advance and results were also updated in immiaccount last month.

However now when I logged in into immiaccount.. I see only my update. I cant find wife's update... ?? This is after the 1st July immiaccount update.

I have both the HAP ID letters.

Anyone else facing this issue pls ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

I created two EOIs:

One for NSW SS with email id say [email protected] and another for Vic SS with email id [email protected]

Now I have two different email IDs registered for the two EOIs. I wanted to separate these two EOIs completely just to avoid any kind of confusing in future correspondence.

Hope this is fine?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sabhishek982 said:


> I created two EOIs:
> 
> One for NSW SS with email id say [email protected] and another for Vic SS with email id [email protected]
> 
> Now I have two different email IDs registered for the two EOIs. I wanted to separate these two EOIs completely just to avoid any kind of confusing in future correspondence.
> 
> Hope this is fine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No,problem

Just remember the ids and the passwords and don't forget to check both the accounts for any email regularly 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> No,problem
> 
> Just remember the ids and the passwords and don't forget to check both the accounts for any email regularly
> 
> Cheers




The most difficult part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

newbienz said:


> No,problem
> 
> Just remember the ids and the passwords and don't forget to check both the accounts for any email regularly
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Yeah I carry two mobiles both set up with different email id so will keep an eye on both.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I carry two mobiles both set up with different email id so will keep an eye on both.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Is it allowed to have duplicate EOI as both will have same particular (passport #, PTE#, etc) ?


----------



## NB

amit9 said:


> Is it allowed to have duplicate EOI as both will have same particular (passport #, PTE#, etc) ?


No problem
Obviously your name and passport etc will remain common across all EOIs

But it should not be duplicate EOIs
That means that for the same Anzsco code and same state you should not have multiple EOIs to boost your chances of getting picked up

If you are applying for different states then no problem 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Jatinder582 said:


> I have applied 189 visa on 22 Apr'2017, still my application is in Received status. I have uploaded all the docos like Police clearance, medical, assessment, education, experience etc. How long will it take to get PR now.


Average wait is 85 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

mash2017 said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me whether it is ok to type to fill the details in form 80 and upload the pdf. Has anyone done that? My concern is at the top of form 80 it says to use a pen to fill in the details.
> Appreciate your response very much!


Totally fine.


----------



## ozielover

Do we need birth certificates for dependent applicants. Or just primary applicants would be sufficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ozielover said:


> Do we need birth certificates for dependent applicants. Or just primary applicants would be sufficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not compulsory to give birth certificates only as proof of age in Australia unlike other countries

The passport can be the primary evidence and you can further strengthen it with a secondary evidence like a birth certificate. Aadhaar card, school leaving certificate etc. Also
You will have to submit age proofs for all applicants and dependants 

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> It's not compulsory to give birth certificates only as proof of age in Australia unlike other countries
> 
> The passport can be the primary evidence and you can further strengthen it with a secondary evidence like a birth certificate. Aadhaar card, school leaving certificate etc. Also
> You will have to submit age proofs for all applicants and dependants
> 
> Cheers




Hello newbienz

My passport has my full name(sujith Sugathan)But in my birth certificate and school leaving certificate initial is not expanded. (Sujith S)

Will it cause any issue ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> Hello newbienz
> 
> My passport has my full name(sujith Sugathan)But in my birth certificate and school leaving certificate initial is not expanded. (Sujith S)
> 
> Will it cause any issue ?
> 
> What a
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about other documents like tax, employment, bank accounts etc ..?

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> It's not compulsory to give birth certificates only as proof of age in Australia unlike other countries
> 
> The passport can be the primary evidence and you can further strengthen it with a secondary evidence like a birth certificate. Aadhaar card, school leaving certificate etc. Also
> You will have to submit age proofs for all applicants and dependants
> 
> Cheers




Hello newbienz

My passport has my full name(sujith SXXXX)But in my birth certificate and school leaving certificate initial is not expanded. (Sujith S)

Will it cause any issue ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ozielover said:


> Do we need birth certificates for dependent applicants. Or just primary applicants would be sufficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is compulsory to provide Birth Certificate, in absolute majority of cases like 90% as per my observation CO requests it. 

However, in case it is unavailable you will need to submit substitute, these differ by country.


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> What about other documents like tax, employment, bank accounts etc ..?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I haven't claimed any points for employment. So tax and bank account statements was not filed. They have my full name though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> Hello newbienz
> 
> My passport has my full name(sujith SXXXX)But in my birth certificate and school leaving certificate initial is not expanded. (Sujith S) *edited - kaju/moderator*
> 
> Will it cause any issue ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may cause an issue, as this makes the documents impossible to verify and adjust to your document. 

there are a few options - one of which is to contact your school or authorities and ask them to make it proper. 

P.S it is very bad idea to share your real names online. Keep it private for your own benefit.


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> I haven't claimed any points for employment. So tax and bank account statements was not filed. They have my full name though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tax documents, and other similar documents can not be used as a substitute for secondary evidence of identity proves (not normally) 

For India it is Birth Certificate or 10 grades certificate, which are in your case have issues with names.


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> I haven't claimed any points for employment. So tax and bank account statements was not filed. They have my full name though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just keep a notarised affidavit ready with you confirming that both the names are of the same person , in case the CO asks for it.
Most probably you won't need it but no harm in being prepared 

In the forms wherever you are asked if you have been known by any other name, give the short name there 
Form 80 and Form 1221 I am sure asks for it. Don't remember which other form does, but take care to mention this without fail where ever it does 


Cheers


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> Just keep a notarised affidavit ready with you confirming that both the names are of the same person , in case the CO asks for it.
> 
> Most probably you won't need it but no harm in being prepared
> 
> 
> 
> In the forms wherever you are asked if you have been known by any other name, give the short name there
> 
> Form 80 and Form 1221 I am sure asks for it. Don't remember which other form does, but take care to mention this without fail where ever it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I have already front uploaded affidavit and mentioned the same in all forms. Hope it serves !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> I have already front uploaded affidavit and mentioned the same in all forms. Hope it serves !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you provided Birth Certificate with not full name and alongside affidavit confirming this is a true document?


----------



## jithooos

andreyx108b said:


> So you provided Birth Certificate with not full name and alongside affidavit confirming this is a true document?




I declared in affidavit that both names are same person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> I declared in affidavit that both names are same person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hopefully it will work. Good luck. 

I've not seen many cases similar to yours. 

Affidavit is an option though, yes.


----------



## venubehara

Hello everyone,
I'm Venu and I'm on student Visa since Jan-2016. I launched 189 Visa on 23rd Nov-2016 with 65 points score under the category 233211-Civil Engineer, when I went back to India on semester break.. Till date 7 months have completed and still no update from case officer inspite of sending mails. I called the customer care service and came to know that my documents are being verified in India and when enquired about the date of start of check they said December 2016. I am wondering why is it taking such a long time to get the documents verified resulting in grant of my visa.. I'm continuing my studies and awaiting 189 to bring my wife and children here.

Please help me.

Regards,
Venu


----------



## NB

venubehara said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm Venu and I'm on student Visa since Jan-2016. I launched 189 Visa on 23rd Nov-2016 with 65 points score under the category 233211-Civil Engineer, when I went back to India on semester break.. Till date 7 months have completed and still no update from case officer inspite of sending mails. I called the customer care service and came to know that my documents are being verified in India and when enquired about the date of start of check they said December 2016. I am wondering why is it taking such a long time to get the documents verified resulting in grant of my visa.. I'm continuing my studies and awaiting 189 to bring my wife and children here.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Regards,
> Venu


You have done all you could

Now you have to sit patiently for the CO contact or grant

Concentrate on your studies and don't get frustrated about the delay in the grant

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

venubehara said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm Venu and I'm on student Visa since Jan-2016. I launched 189 Visa on 23rd Nov-2016 with 65 points score under the category 233211-Civil Engineer, when I went back to India on semester break.. Till date 7 months have completed and still no update from case officer inspite of sending mails. I called the customer care service and came to know that my documents are being verified in India and when enquired about the date of start of check they said December 2016. I am wondering why is it taking such a long time to get the documents verified resulting in grant of my visa.. I'm continuing my studies and awaiting 189 to bring my wife and children here.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Regards,
> Venu


For some applicants the waiting time may vary, especially if your case undergoes external checks.

You can't speed up your grant, calling and e-maling in most cases does not help.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

I submitted for stage 1 from EA in February 2017. After 4 months on 1st June clarification came on my CDR. Now again I have resubmitted and its been 2 weeks I didn't got any outcome. How much more time it takes for case officer to confirm if all ok.


----------



## m_hegazy

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted for stage 1 from EA in February 2017. After 4 months on 1st June clarification came on my CDR. Now again I have resubmitted and its been 2 weeks I didn't got any outcome. How much more time it takes for case officer to confirm if all ok.




Which case officer you are talking about!? EA or DIBP !?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

m_hegazy said:


> Which case officer you are talking about!? EA or DIBP !?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its Engineering Australia (EA)


----------



## zaback21

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Its Engineering Australia (EA)


You will get corresponds soon like 2 week max.


----------



## zaback21

mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share and update the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate, so happy to see you finally got it !!

People who applied before you are waiting cos they got CO Contact and you got your grant cos of direct grant. One more reason why one should try front load everything. 

Congrats again and wish you best !!!


----------



## Panda112

Zaback iza back

How does the invitation round look mate? Hope the point has dropped and hope to see your invitation-grant-Immi soon.


zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate, so happy to see you finally got it !!
> 
> People who applied before you are waiting cos they got CO Contact and you got your grant cos of direct grant. One more reason why one should try front load everything.
> 
> Congrats again and wish you best !!!


----------



## JP Mosa

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted for stage 1 from EA in February 2017. After 4 months on 1st June clarification came on my CDR. Now again I have resubmitted and its been 2 weeks I didn't got any outcome. How much more time it takes for case officer to confirm if all ok.




Stage 1!

Are you trying for Membership!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

Hi folks, 2 quick questions here...

1) My birth certificate doesn't have my name, also the name of my mother is spelled incorrectly, used *ee* instead of *i*.

2) The address in my daughters birth certificate is missing 1 component.

Would it cause any issues when I lodge my visa application?

Appreciate your help!




Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## slahoria

Hello Ashish, 

Just a quick query , what si the process of getting medicals done before invite .

Regards
Sunil


----------



## singh1982

slahoria said:


> Hello Ashish,
> 
> Just a quick query , what si the process of getting medicals done before invite .
> 
> Regards
> Sunil


Go to immiaccount, create hap IDs, take appointment from approved medical centers, get medicals done, the check status on immiaccount after 3-4 days.

That sums it up!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty78

singh1982 said:


> Hi folks, 2 quick questions here...
> 
> 1) My birth certificate doesn't have my name, also the name of my mother is spelled incorrectly, used *ee* instead of *i*.
> 
> 2) The address in my daughters birth certificate is missing 1 component.
> 
> Would it cause any issues when I lodge my visa application?
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Hi,

I will suggest to have the Birth certificate with Name or else show some other document for DOB Proof. I got the query for the same in case of my son.

Regards


----------



## Satty78

*Visa Grant*

Dear Folks,

Need help to know from anyone who has submitted the Visa application with all documents in March end or in April and has received Visa grant.

I got the invitation on 1st March and submitted all the document under following category on 23rd March, Later on Case office asked for the PCC from my UK stay which was again submitted by 17th April, since then it's Application In Progress status and status is not moving further.

Can somebody please help by when the Visa can be provided.

Nomination Occupation : Developer Programmer
Points : 65
Invitation Received on : 1st March
Documents Submitted : 23rd March
1st CO Assigned On: 3rd April ( Asked for addition document)
Documents Submitted on : 17th April
2nd CO Assigned on 23rd May : Sent a Mail with below mentioned text

"There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year."

Any kind of help in this will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Tony Davies 888

*Software Engineer(261313) or Developer Programmer(261312) better for 189 subclass?*

Hi, based on my partner's profile, it's possible to apply for Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer (261312) under Subclass 189 visa. Should be able to get about 60 points if I score Proficient English and, 70 points if it's Superior English. 

May I please know which occupation is better to get PR, Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer (261312)?


----------



## NB

Tony Davies 888 said:


> Hi, based on my partner's profile, it's possible to apply for Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer (261312) under Subclass 189 visa. Should be able to get about 60 points if I score Proficient English and, 70 points if it's Superior English.
> 
> May I please know which occupation is better to get PR, Software Engineer (261313) or Developer Programmer (261312)?


Both are in the same group so it is immaterial which you go for
But be warned that unless you get a minimum total score of 65 points, you have no chance whatsoever of getting an invite under 189

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

Satty78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will suggest to have the Birth certificate with Name or else show some other document for DOB Proof. I got the query for the same in case of my son.
> 
> Regards


I have my matriculation certificate, also aadhar card for DOB proof, would that do?

Also, what is your take on my second question re. My daughter's birth certificate?

Thanks very much!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

singh1982 said:


> I have my matriculation certificate, also aadhar card for DOB proof, would that do?
> 
> Also, what is your take on my second question re. My daughter's birth certificate?
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Matriculation Certificate is more than enough.

Regarding your daughter, submit a SD signed by both parents.


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Hi folks, 2 quick questions here...
> 
> 1) My birth certificate doesn't have my name, also the name of my mother is spelled incorrectly, used *ee* instead of *i*.
> 
> 2) The address in my daughters birth certificate is missing 1 component.
> 
> Would it cause any issues when I lodge my visa application?
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Do you have your Class X or Xii certificate which gives your correct name and date of birth ?
That will do or you cAn also submit the Aadhaar card

The primary age proof will be your passport and the secondary ideally should be the birth certificate with all names in the correct spellings , but in absence of that any of the above 2 documents may be submitted 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Satty78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will suggest to have the Birth certificate with Name or else show some other document for DOB Proof. I got the query for the same in case of my son.
> 
> Regards


Yes, it is requested in ~90% of cases. As a second evidence 10th certificate is requested.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Do you have your Class X or Xii certificate which gives your correct name and date of birth ?
> That will do or you cAn also submit the Aadhaar card
> 
> The primary age proof will be your passport and the secondary ideally should be the birth certificate with all names in the correct spellings , but in absence of that any of the above 2 documents may be submitted
> 
> Cheers


In my 3 years on this forum never saw Aadhaar card being shown as evidence of DOB instead of birth certificate - where do you source this sort of info?

Please educate yourself on the matter, an exemplary topic with good responses: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-help-reharding-citizenship.html#post7114434 (it is for citizenship but it explains clearly the importance of birth certificate)


----------



## singh1982

Folks, from immiaccount , my medicals are visible, but the ones for my wife and kids have disappeared, did it happen with anyone else too?

I had already gotten clearance there... Sad

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

singh1982 said:


> Folks, from immiaccount , my medicals are visible, but the ones for my wife and kids have disappeared, did it happen with anyone else too?
> 
> I had already gotten clearance there... Sad
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


someone reported the same the other day. It should be ok.


----------



## singh1982

Do you mean there's a fault in their system and I don't need to do anything for medicals any further?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

singh1982 said:


> Do you mean there's a fault in their system and I don't need to do anything for medicals any further?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


They are updating the system - so i would expect all will return to normal soon.


----------



## singh1982

andreyx108b said:


> They are updating the system - so i would expect all will return to normal soon.


Yes you are right, they are making updates in the system. Thanks!



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

newbienz said:


> Do you have your Class X or Xii certificate which gives your correct name and date of birth ?
> That will do or you cAn also submit the Aadhaar card
> 
> The primary age proof will be your passport and the secondary ideally should be the birth certificate with all names in the correct spellings , but in absence of that any of the above 2 documents may be submitted
> 
> Cheers


But all our old certificates will have name and initial only ... Only after taking passport or coming to corporate we will have first name and last name (which will be dad name). So obviously, any of the document will have discrepancy with passport.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> In my 3 years on this forum never saw Aadhaar card being shown as evidence of DOB instead of birth certificate - where do you source this sort of info?
> 
> Please educate yourself on the matter, an exemplary topic with good responses: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-help-reharding-citizenship.html#post7114434 (it is for citizenship but it explains clearly the importance of birth certificate)


Please educate yourself instead of asking me

Aadhaar is a new concept in India and has recently been approved by the Indian Government as a national Identity card

So where will you hear of it in the past 3 years?

Once people start submitting it, you will hear about it
It seems you are oblivious what's happening around you 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Please educate yourself instead of asking me
> 
> Aadhaar is a new concept in India and has recently been approved by the Indian Government as a national Identity card
> 
> So where will you hear of it in the past 3 years?
> 
> Once people start submitting it, you will hear about it
> It seems you are oblivious what's happening around you
> 
> Cheers


Once DIBP will request and accept it - we can then discuss. You make assumptions, and they are assumptions nothing more to that. 

Your many "off-the-top-off-my-head" suggestions will land people with further CO contacts and potentially with further consequences. 

This is a public forum, and none of us are qualified professionals (or maybe you are a MARA agent?), however, when giving advise take responsibility and stop giving misleading suggestions, which you have no confirmed evidence source supporting what you say is a FACT.


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> Once DIBP will request and accept it - we can then discuss. You make assumptions, and they are assumptions nothing more to that.
> 
> Your many "off-the-top-off-my-head" suggestions will land people with further CO contacts and potentially with further consequences.
> 
> This is a public forum, and none of us are qualified professionals (or maybe you are a MARA agent?), however, when giving advise take responsibility and stop giving misleading suggestions, which you have no confirmed evidence source supporting what you say is a FACT.


Let the members decide whom they have more faith in

You or me 

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> Once DIBP will request and accept it - we can then discuss. You make assumptions, and they are assumptions nothing more to that.
> 
> Your many "off-the-top-off-my-head" suggestions will land people with further CO contacts and potentially with further consequences.
> 
> This is a public forum, and none of us are qualified professionals (or maybe you are a MARA agent?), however, when giving advise take responsibility and stop giving misleading suggestions, which you have no confirmed evidence source supporting what you say is a FACT.



I concur mate

The thing is Aadhaar card made mandatory as UNIQUE ID in India just like social security card or national identity card ,but can not be used as primary Birth evidence as this card also needs Xth or matriculation certificate to prove our DOB.

Primary birth evidence will be School certificate or birth certificate issued by Govt authorities.


Passport ,Aadhaar card ,PAN card and DL etc will be supporting DOB but not primary evidence.


----------



## andreyx108b

JP Mosa said:


> I concur mate
> 
> The thing is Aadhaar card made mandatory as UNIQUE ID in India just like social security card or national identity card ,but can not be used as primary Birth evidence as this card also needs Xth or matriculation certificate to prove our DOB.
> 
> Primary birth evidence will be School certificate or birth certificate issued by Govt authorities.
> 
> 
> Passport ,Aadhaar card ,PAN card and DL etc will be supporting DOB but not primary evidence.


Bro thats exactly what i thought, thank you for explaining.


----------



## singh1982

Thanks all guys for providing your insights!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Let the members decide whom they have more faith in
> 
> You or me
> 
> Cheers


That's not about faith - you continue to wonder away from understanding what this forum is all about. 

i don't personally need faith in me, but I don't want my fellow immigrants to suffer because of your advise which often is taken from your ASSUMPTIONS. 

I don't care if you screw up your own visa application (i hope you won't, read the guidance), its your business. However, what you do with your "suggestions" will lead to other applicants to *WAIT LONGER*, *have further CO contacts*, *panic*, *some would cry* while *others wouldn't sleep the nights* - and all because you "made an assumption and suggested". 

On daily basis you keep doing the same over and over again. Educate yourself, provide an evidence of what you say, at least to the topics you are not 100% clear about.


----------



## andreyx108b

singh1982 said:


> Thanks all guys for providing your insights!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


All the best mate!


----------



## jazz25

Peace eace:


----------



## takemeout

I have a little question experts. 
Below is my details
233513 - 75 points
Lodge: 17/3
CO contact: 6/4 (asking PTE link, and certified copies for educational transcript)
Responded: 19/4
Email on 2/6: stating that the visa quota is approaching and timelines might be delayed. 

I've learned something yesterday that is puzzling me a bit, i didn't provide military status document, which i couldn't find on visa checklist. .. now few local peers told me it will probably be needed. 

Does anyone have a similar experience in your countries, specially that i got 2 co contacts so far not requesting it! And if its necessary will this cause further months of delay??? Is there a way to upload it today for instance or tomorrow? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JP Mosa

takemeout said:


> I have a little question experts.
> Below is my details
> 233513 - 75 points
> Lodge: 17/3
> CO contact: 6/4 (asking PTE link, and certified copies for educational transcript)
> Responded: 19/4
> Email on 2/6: stating that the visa quota is approaching and timelines might be delayed.
> 
> I've learned something yesterday that is puzzling me a bit, i didn't provide military status document, which i couldn't find on visa checklist. .. now few local peers told me it will probably be needed.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar experience in your countries, specially that i got 2 co contacts so far not requesting it! And if its necessary will this cause further months of delay??? Is there a way to upload it today for instance or tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you are in service or ex-service and said "YES" to military service in Form 80
you should provide a document to support it.


----------



## kaju

I've let the current discussion go on, as I don't mind a heated discussion as long as courtesy is displayed. 

However, members of long standing especially, should be well aware that Moderators WILL take punitive action if required. 

While you're welcome to disagree with each other, please don't post anything that could be taken as a personal attack, including any snide remarks or emotive content. Look at what you're going to post before you post it. 

The forum is here to provide help and support, so please try and present discussions in that spirit - let's keep it that way please.


----------



## kaju

I've let the current discussion go on, as I don't mind a heated discussion as long as courtesy is displayed. 

However, members of long standing especially, should be well aware that Moderators WILL take punitive action if required. 

While members are welcome to disagree with each other, please don't post anything that could be taken as a personal attack, including any snide remarks or emotive content. 

Look at what you're going to post, before you post it. 

The forum is here to provide help and support, so please try and present discussions in that spirit - let's keep it that way please.


----------



## takemeout

Im not eligble for military service and i was exempted




JP Mosa said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little question experts.
> Below is my details
> 233513 - 75 points
> Lodge: 17/3
> CO contact: 6/4 (asking PTE link, and certified copies for educational transcript)
> Responded: 19/4
> Email on 2/6: stating that the visa quota is approaching and timelines might be delayed.
> 
> I've learned something yesterday that is puzzling me a bit, i didn't provide military status document, which i couldn't find on visa checklist. .. now few local peers told me it will probably be needed.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar experience in your countries, specially that i got 2 co contacts so far not requesting it! And if its necessary will this cause further months of delay??? Is there a way to upload it today for instance or tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in service or ex-service and said "YES" to military service in Form 80
> you should provide a document to support it.
Click to expand...


----------



## takemeout

That was clear in my form 80





takemeout said:


> Im not eligble for military service and i was exempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little question experts.
> Below is my details
> 233513 - 75 points
> Lodge: 17/3
> CO contact: 6/4 (asking PTE link, and certified copies for educational transcript)
> Responded: 19/4
> Email on 2/6: stating that the visa quota is approaching and timelines might be delayed.
> 
> I've learned something yesterday that is puzzling me a bit, i didn't provide military status document, which i couldn't find on visa checklist. .. now few local peers told me it will probably be needed.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar experience in your countries, specially that i got 2 co contacts so far not requesting it! And if its necessary will this cause further months of delay??? Is there a way to upload it today for instance or tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in service or ex-service and said "YES" to military service in Form 80
> you should provide a document to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JP Mosa

takemeout said:


> That was clear in my form 80


Then no need
If required,CO will request you.
Relax


----------



## wstriker77

Guys, I did my medicals and PCC in October 2016 (at the time of applying for the visa and haven't been granted the visa till now. However, i am about to put my application on hold (Due to expected child birth) and resume it till November 2017, by which time the 12-month validity of my original PCC and Medicals would have expired.
My question are as follows:
1) In such case, will the case officer require me to furnish a fresh medical and PCC ?
2) Should i be required to submit a fresh PCC and Medical (Dated November 2017) and suppose i get the grant immediately after submitting in the month of November 2017, what will be my expected IED be, November 2018 ? or A few months of getting the grant ?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

singh1982 said:


> Folks, from immiaccount , my medicals are visible, but the ones for my wife and kids have disappeared, did it happen with anyone else too?
> 
> I had already gotten clearance there... Sad
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It happened to me as well, I had checked yesterday. 

The resolution is go to emedical website and login with HAP ID and other details.

You will find a letter similar to HAP ID letter and medical examination results. It will also have your picture.

Download and keep a copy and upload it with when lodging visa application.

Hopefully immiaccount should be sorted as well, this could be a teething issue of the new update.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> someone reported the same the other day. It should be ok.


Happened to me.. I have advised him of the resolution. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

wstriker77 said:


> Guys, I did my medicals and PCC in October 2016 (at the time of applying for the visa and haven't been granted the visa till now. However, i am about to put my application on hold (Due to expected child birth) and resume it till November 2017, by which time the 12-month validity of my original PCC and Medicals would have expired.
> My question are as follows:
> 1) In such case, will the case officer require me to furnish a fresh medical and PCC ?
> 2) Should i be required to submit a fresh PCC and Medical (Dated November 2017) and suppose i get the grant immediately after submitting in the month of November 2017, what will be my expected IED be, November 2018 ? or A few months of getting the grant ?





*If required ,CO will request you to submit again

As far as I know, IED depends on new PCC or Meds whichever earlier*


----------



## prashant_wase

JP Mosa said:


> *If required ,CO will request you to submit again
> 
> As far as I know, IED depends on new PCC or Meds whichever earlier*


Hi, I get my skill assessment done on 26 May For 261112, Filed EOI got 70 points in 189 and 75, in SS, Victoria and NSW. What and when r the chances to get an invite? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Hi, I get my skill assessment done on 26 May For 261112, Filed EOI got 70 points in 189 and 75, in SS, Victoria and NSW. What and when r the chances to get an invite? 





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> Hi, I got my skill assessment done on 26 May For 261112, filed EOI got 70 points in 189 and 75, in SS, Victoria and NSW. What and when r the chances to get an invite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

prashant_wase said:


> Hi, I get my skill assessment done on 26 May For 261112, Filed EOI got 70 points in 189 and 75, in SS, Victoria and NSW. What and when r the chances to get an invite?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,

Sad to see your agent messed it up for you.

Anyway, with 70 in 2611, you should be getting your invite anywhere from 12 July-9 Aug. So, not too long since cut-off for 2611 is usually 65.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Sad to see your agent messed it up for you.
> 
> Anyway, with 70 in 2611, you should be getting your invite anywhere from 12 July-9 Aug. So, not too long since cut-off for 2611 is usually 65.


What did the agent do ?? 

I couldn't find the comment :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> What did the agent do ??
> 
> I couldn't find the comment :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


He messed up everything, I got my invite on 1st February 2017,he was untraceable after that and did the visa filing on last day from the 60 days period. However, no one knows why on how on earth DIBP returned all my money back into my credit card account. Therefore, I was left with no choice apart from changing the occupation code and applying for skill assessment again... Did my PCC AND MEDICALS already......zackback helped me lot, but I wasn't having I'd and password to update anything..... Now I am doing it myself.. Hope it goes my way now.. Keeping my fingers crossed.. 😥 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

zaback21 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Sad to see your agent messed it up for you.
> 
> Anyway, with 70 in 2611, you should be getting your invite anywhere from 12 July-9 Aug. So, not too long since cut-off for 2611 is usually 65.


U mean 189, I will have another chance to get an invite within this whole month.... Is it? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> What did the agent do ??
> 
> I couldn't find the comment :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If you look at his signature:

ANZSCO CODE: 263111
EOI: 2nd September 2016
PTE: 65+ in all, January 5 2017
Spouse IELTS: 7 
EOI updated: 22nd January 2017
Total Points Subclass 189: 70
Total Points Subclass 190 (70+5=75)
Invitation Received: 1st February 2017

He had 70 points in 2631 and he got invite within 14 days of submitting EOI and he got it on 1st Feb 2017.

His agent is the worst kind anyone can find. After getting his invite, his agent vanished for 2 months and he finally managed to get hold of him and made him pay the visa fee like 40 mins or so before the 60 days deadline. He already paid him like 3-5 lakh (can't remember the exact amount) to his agent before invite and that's what his agent did.

Then there was some issues and DIBP returned the fee saying it didn't went though even though they accepted the payment - he can tell it better. After that, I don't know much since I went away for 2 months.

Now he is trying with 2611 but not sure why he needs to since 2631 is still valid and 70 should get him invite. In any case, lets hope he get his invite this July and get his PR.

One more reason why one should do their own PR process.


----------



## zaback21

prashant_wase said:


> U mean 189, I will have another chance to get an invite within this whole month.... Is it?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes mate. I hope all your PCC and Medical is ready this time. Go for Direct Grant.


----------



## prashant_wase

zaback21 said:


> If you look at his signature:
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263111
> EOI: 2nd September 2016
> PTE: 65+ in all, January 5 2017
> Spouse IELTS: 7
> EOI updated: 22nd January 2017
> Total Points Subclass 189: 70
> Total Points Subclass 190 (70+5=75)
> Invitation Received: 1st February 2017
> 
> He had 70 points in 2631 and he got invite within 14 days of submitting EOI and he got it on 1st Feb 2017.
> 
> His agent is the worst kind anyone can find. After getting his invite, his agent vanished for 2 months and he finally managed to get hold of him and made him pay the visa fee like 40 mins or so before the 60 days deadline. He already paid him like 3-5 lakh (can't remember the exact amount) to his agent before invite and that's what his agent did.
> 
> Then there was some issues and DIBP returned the fee saying it didn't went though even though they accepted the payment - he can tell it better. After that, I don't know much since I went away for 2 months.
> 
> Now he is trying with 2611 but not sure why he needs to since 2631 is still valid and 70 should get him invite. In any case, lets hope he get his invite this July and get his PR.
> 
> One more reason why one should do their own PR process.


Just tried my luck.... After getting screwed in 263111, I was left with 261112 in which almost my duties matched, made a proper experience sheet with help of my manager in my company's letter head... And it went through, got my assessment positive within 20 days or so... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

zaback21 said:


> Yes mate. I hope all your PCC and Medical is ready this time. Go for Direct Grant.


Sure mate, but what r the validity of both the documents PCC as well as MEDICALS.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

prashant_wase said:


> Sure mate, but what r the validity of both the documents PCC as well as MEDICALS..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


12 months. If you get invite, apply with what you have. If you don't get decision before medical expires, CO will let you know if you will need to do medical again. I think you will get it soon like 4 months or less.


----------



## prashant_wase

zaback21 said:


> 12 months. If you get invite, apply with what you have. If you don't get decision before medical expires, CO will let you know if you will need to do medical again. I think you will get it soon like 4 months or less.


Let's hope for the best.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

prashant_wase said:


> Just tried my luck.... After getting screwed in 263111, I was left with 261112 in which almost my duties matched, made a proper experience sheet with help of my manager in my company's letter head... And it went through, got my assessment positive within 20 days or so...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Even though now you did get 2611, your 189 application with 2631 didn't went though, neither a CO was assigned, so I think 2631 could be used to apply for 189 again.

In any case, 2611 will do for now.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> If you look at his signature:
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263111
> EOI: 2nd September 2016
> PTE: 65+ in all, January 5 2017
> Spouse IELTS: 7
> EOI updated: 22nd January 2017
> Total Points Subclass 189: 70
> Total Points Subclass 190 (70+5=75)
> Invitation Received: 1st February 2017
> 
> He had 70 points in 2631 and he got invite within 14 days of submitting EOI and he got it on 1st Feb 2017.
> 
> His agent is the worst kind anyone can find. After getting his invite, his agent vanished for 2 months and he finally managed to get hold of him and made him pay the visa fee like 40 mins or so before the 60 days deadline. He already paid him like 3-5 lakh (can't remember the exact amount) to his agent before invite and that's what his agent did.
> 
> Then there was some issues and DIBP returned the fee saying it didn't went though even though they accepted the payment - he can tell it better. After that, I don't know much since I went away for 2 months.
> 
> Now he is trying with 2611 but not sure why he needs to since 2631 is still valid and 70 should get him invite. In any case, lets hope he get his invite this July and get his PR.
> 
> One more reason why one should do their own PR process.


Ohh.. sorry I couldn't see his signature from my mobile, now understood.. 

Thanks 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> He messed up everything, I got my invite on 1st February 2017,he was untraceable after that and did the visa filing on last day from the 60 days period. However, no one knows why on how on earth DIBP returned all my money back into my credit card account. Therefore, I was left with no choice apart from changing the occupation code and applying for skill assessment again... Did my PCC AND MEDICALS already......zackback helped me lot, but I wasn't having I'd and password to update anything..... Now I am doing it myself.. Hope it goes my way now.. Keeping my fingers crossed.. 😥
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear your ordeal man...

Which agency is this ? Did you not have the login details to upload docs and lodge visa by yourself if there so much delay ? 

Did he return the agency fees and all ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Sorry to hear your ordeal man...
> 
> Which agency is this ? Did you not have the login details to upload docs and lodge visa by yourself if there so much delay ?
> 
> Did he return the agency fees and all ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thts what, I never had the login details, I got partial money back, still some amount is there with him... Trying my best to get hold of it.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

newbienz said:


> Please educate yourself instead of asking me
> 
> Aadhaar is a new concept in India and has recently been approved by the Indian Government as a national Identity card
> 
> So where will you hear of it in the past 3 years?
> 
> Once people start submitting it, you will hear about it
> It seems you are oblivious what's happening around you
> 
> Cheers


Just to put little light Aadhaar Card was introduced in 2009 and not recently. There have been changes lately to make it more effective thats true. 

Would concur with Andy on the grounds that it is not good idea to submit the Aadhaar card a proof of BC and have a CO contact again rather submit the school leaving certificate which has the DOB and has been smoothly accepted by DIBP as proof of BC.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

prashant_wase said:


> Thts what, I never had the login details, I got partial money back, still some amount is there with him... Trying my best to get hold of it....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sorry which agency is this ???

I am also through an agent..therefore cautious now... but honestly I never felt his need so far even though I have paid him his fees... I grill each step he does...I have the login details...

And with the help of Zaback and others and some self research... I have now understood the end to end process properly. 

Fingers crossed now for invite and lodging visa 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> If you look at his signature:
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263111
> EOI: 2nd September 2016
> PTE: 65+ in all, January 5 2017
> Spouse IELTS: 7
> EOI updated: 22nd January 2017
> Total Points Subclass 189: 70
> Total Points Subclass 190 (70+5=75)
> Invitation Received: 1st February 2017
> 
> He had 70 points in 2631 and he got invite within 14 days of submitting EOI and he got it on 1st Feb 2017.
> 
> His agent is the worst kind anyone can find. After getting his invite, his agent vanished for 2 months and he finally managed to get hold of him and made him pay the visa fee like 40 mins or so before the 60 days deadline. He already paid him like 3-5 lakh (can't remember the exact amount) to his agent before invite and that's what his agent did.
> 
> Then there was some issues and DIBP returned the fee saying it didn't went though even though they accepted the payment - he can tell it better. After that, I don't know much since I went away for 2 months.
> 
> Now he is trying with 2611 but not sure why he needs to since 2631 is still valid and 70 should get him invite. In any case, lets hope he get his invite this July and get his PR.
> 
> One more reason why one should do their own PR process.


I am also scared now..i have an agent as well.. but have login details and rest of it...

You and me might get the invite on 12 th July...will you be using the same immiaccount that u created for med to lodge visa ? 

Or will you create a new one ?? 

Please advise zaback 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am also scared now..i have an agent as well.. but have login details and rest of it...
> 
> You and me might get the invite on 12 th July...will you be using the same immiaccount that u created for med to lodge visa ?
> 
> Or will you create a new one ??
> 
> Please advise zaback
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Same account, I guess will do... AOIS was my agency name... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I am also scared now..i have an agent as well.. but have login details and rest of it...
> 
> You and me might get the invite on 12 th July...will you be using the same immiaccount that u created for med to lodge visa ?
> 
> Or will you create a new one ??
> 
> Please advise zaback
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Same or different both works cos people have said they forgot login and created another one and got grant before. In any case, not accepting invite or not being able to apply will have no impact whatsoever. I will stick with the same account unless DIBP returns the payment again, then create a new one.


----------



## prashant_wase

zaback21 said:


> Same or different both works cos people have said they forgot login and created another one and got grant before. In any case, not accepting invite or not being able to apply will have no impact whatsoever. I will stick with the same account unless DIBP returns the payment again, then create a new one.


Thts wht happened with me, but if I create new login, what bout my old medicals then? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

prashant_wase said:


> Thts wht happened with me, but if I create new login, what bout my old medicals then?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




You medicals are linked to your HAP ID. Whichever account you use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

jithooos said:


> You medicals are linked to your HAP ID. Whichever account you use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thts nice... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Abdellah

takemeout said:


> I have a little question experts.
> Below is my details
> 233513 - 75 points
> Lodge: 17/3
> CO contact: 6/4 (asking PTE link, and certified copies for educational transcript)
> Responded: 19/4
> Email on 2/6: stating that the visa quota is approaching and timelines might be delayed.
> 
> I've learned something yesterday that is puzzling me a bit, i didn't provide military status document, which i couldn't find on visa checklist. .. now few local peers told me it will probably be needed.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar experience in your countries, specially that i got 2 co contacts so far not requesting it! And if its necessary will this cause further months of delay??? Is there a way to upload it today for instance or tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have two of my friends they got the grant without uploading military documents and the CO didn't ask.
But I heard that some CO will ask for it so this will cause further delay
in my case I uploaded it in case they need


----------



## wstriker77

JP Mosa said:


> *If required ,CO will request you to submit again
> 
> As far as I know, IED depends on new PCC or Meds whichever earlier*



Thanks for your response. Can you kindly advise me the procedure for putting the application on hold.

Further, any idea how long will the visa take to be granted once i have resumed the process in November 2017 ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants. May the grants see your inboxes shortly..


----------



## jazz25

vikaschandra said:


> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants. May the grants see your inboxes shortly..


Thank you Vikas.

All - Good Luck! I wish we all get grants soon


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck guys! Wish everyone waiting for a grant to get it soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

According to the website below, applications till 1 July 2017 have been allocated. Is this correct, as on the contrary we haven't received any contact from DIBP since May. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## lifechanger23

waiting eagerly will update as soon as i get email.


----------



## andreyx108b

deorox said:


> According to the website below, applications till 1 July 2017 have been allocated. Is this correct, as on the contrary we haven't received any contact from DIBP since May.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications




Its normal. These dates are quite far from visible to us picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Grant Grant please come.....




Good luck - all well excited.


----------



## mm77171

Still nothing. I was so hopeful to see something today but still no grant. It's been now 3 months since last CO contact and 6 months since application. Good knows what's going on.


----------



## lifechanger23

all chant grant grant grant.... we will get grants


----------



## jm88

lifechanger23 said:


> all chant grant grant grant.... we will get grants


We want grants! We want grants!


----------



## PearlVj

It's so refreshing to see positive vibes in this thread today 

Let the grants be issued!


----------



## Kulwinder84

But I Saw 489 thread isn't that strong,no one share anything there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt ASR

Hi guys 
Is there any way to get in touch with GSM Adelaide team apart from toll free no. and group email id. 

Thax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Capt ASR said:


> Hi guys
> Is there any way to get in touch with GSM Adelaide team apart from toll free no. and group email id.
> 
> Thax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


none that i know of...


----------



## Waqas910

Dear members.. I was expecting a grant today but instead i received a case officer contact. Attached is my Saudi pcc. The objection he has raised is that the date of issue is not mention in the pcc. As you can see in the attached file which is a translated version of my pcc that there is date and it is 09/04/2017. Then there is another part which says "place and date of issue". Place is mentioned there but no issue date as the issue date is already mentioned before i.e. 9/04/2017.

Now if I tell case officer that this is 9/04/2017 is actually the issue date will he have any reservations??

Please i need help.

Attached is my pcc.


----------



## jazz25

Waqas910 said:


> Dear members.. I was expecting a grant today but instead i received a case officer contact. Attached is my Saudi pcc. The objection he has raised is that the date of issue is not mention in the pcc. As you can see in the attached file which is a translated version of my pcc that there is date and it is 09/04/2017. Then there is another part which says "place and date of issue". Place is mentioned there but no issue date as the issue date is already mentioned before i.e. 9/04/2017.
> 
> Now if I tell case officer that this is 9/04/2017 is actually the issue date will he have any reservations??
> 
> Please i need help.
> 
> Attached is my pcc.


From what the CO may be looking at, 09/04/2017 has been marked as "Date" rather than "date of issue", so it could have confused him whether it's the date of translation or the date of PCC issuance?

Is it possible to get it translated again? And in the translation, the date of issue also mentioned? If so, this is what I would recommend.

Good Luck!


----------



## hasansins

It seems grants are not flowing as expected :S


----------



## Waqas910

This is not the date of translation. This date is also mentioned in Arabic. Even if i get it translated today it will be the same date 09/04/2017


----------



## JP Mosa

Waqas910 said:


> Dear members.. I was expecting a grant today but instead i received a case officer contact. Attached is my Saudi pcc. The objection he has raised is that the date of issue is not mention in the pcc. As you can see in the attached file which is a translated version of my pcc that there is date and it is 09/04/2017. Then there is another part which says "place and date of issue". Place is mentioned there but no issue date as the issue date is already mentioned before i.e. 9/04/2017.
> 
> Now if I tell case officer that this is 9/04/2017 is actually the issue date will he have any reservations??
> 
> Please i need help.
> 
> Attached is my pcc.



Explain the conversion of Hijri to Gregorian 
highlighting the date of issue written in arabic on your original PCC.


----------



## jazz25

Waqas910 said:


> This is not the date of translation. This date is also mentioned in Arabic. Even if i get it translated today it will be the same date 09/04/2017


I understand. But I believe it'll add more weight to your application/claim if this date is also mentioned in "Date/Place of issuance" field. If you get it translated again, then may be you can get that fixed.


----------



## Sammani

hasansins said:


> It seems grants are not flowing as expected :S


Yeah... it seems friend.. let's hope for tomorrow..


----------



## jazz25

hasansins said:


> It seems grants are not flowing as expected :S


Although we know that it may take few days for the grants to speed up, from deep within, we all are really excited and hoping for an early news on it. 
Good luck fellows!


----------



## Waqas910

amit85 said:


> Waqas910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the date of translation. This date is also mentioned in Arabic. Even if i get it translated today it will be the same date 09/04/2017
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. But I believe it'll add more weight to your application/claim if this date is also mentioned in "Date/Place of issuance" field. If you get it translated again, then may be you can get that fixed.
Click to expand...

The original saudi pcc has also that place and date of issue with no mention of date. If i get it translated again and tell the translator to add the date there still the original pcc will not have that date. 

Is is possible that i add a date myself in arabic and then get it translate?? Will this be an issue adding date myself in the original??


----------



## pkk0574

Yes and since the website has been updated, that could also be a factor as the case officers need to get used it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pkk0574 said:


> Yes and since the website has been updated, that could also be a factor as the case officers need to get used it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure they were trained beforehand.


----------



## pkk0574

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure they were trained beforehand.




Yes, but maybe no change management training 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifechanger23

i think instead of grants one at a time, we get all grants per day at specifix time with emails to everyone


----------



## Jawaz

Waqas910 said:


> Dear members.. I was expecting a grant today but instead i received a case officer contact. Attached is my Saudi pcc. The objection he has raised is that the date of issue is not mention in the pcc. As you can see in the attached file which is a translated version of my pcc that there is date and it is 09/04/2017. Then there is another part which says "place and date of issue". Place is mentioned there but no issue date as the issue date is already mentioned before i.e. 9/04/2017.
> 
> Now if I tell case officer that this is 9/04/2017 is actually the issue date will he have any reservations??
> 
> Please i need help.
> 
> Attached is my pcc.



the office which did the translation for your is not a professional one. there is no such thing as "place & date of issue" on the original PCC form. there is "ID Issue date" but no place is mentioned (at least for my PCC).

my advise would be to have another translator do it for you


----------



## dwkh

*1436 - partner*

Hello

I recently found out that I was not part of the visa application, so I had to complete a 1436 form. Our visa status is currently "RECEIVED"

I am a part of my partners application as he is the one who has the skill and i noticed that when we paid the fee, it was just for the main applicant, so thats why I completed the 1436 form.

I am assuming that they will hopefully see that I have uploaded this form soon and deduct the extra $1800 fee for myself? Has anyone else had to do this?

What actually happens when the visa is granted - do we get one each?


----------



## tihenry

Last year they started giving out grants on July 1st... Hopefully we start getting grants from tomo


----------



## Waqas910

Jawaz said:


> Waqas910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear members.. I was expecting a grant today but instead i received a case officer contact. Attached is my Saudi pcc. The objection he has raised is that the date of issue is not mention in the pcc. As you can see in the attached file which is a translated version of my pcc that there is date and it is 09/04/2017. Then there is another part which says "place and date of issue". Place is mentioned there but no issue date as the issue date is already mentioned before i.e. 9/04/2017.
> 
> Now if I tell case officer that this is 9/04/2017 is actually the issue date will he have any reservations??
> 
> Please i need help.
> 
> Attached is my pcc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the office which did the translation for your is not a professional one. there is no such thing as "place & date of issue" on the original PCC form. there is "ID Issue date" but no place is mentioned (at least for my PCC).
> 
> my advise would be to have another translator do it for you
Click to expand...

Thank u very much. I will get it translated from another office.


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my 3 years on this forum never saw Aadhaar card being shown as evidence of DOB instead of birth certificate - where do you source this sort of info?
> 
> Please educate yourself on the matter, an exemplary topic with good responses: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-help-reharding-citizenship.html#post7114434 (it is for citizenship but it explains clearly the importance of birth certificate)
> 
> 
> 
> Please educate yourself instead of asking me
> 
> Aadhaar is a new concept in India and has recently been approved by the Indian Government as a national Identity card
> 
> So where will you hear of it in the past 3 years?
> 
> Once people start submitting it, you will hear about it
> It seems you are oblivious what's happening around you
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

While I agree that there is nothing wrong with newbienz advice, there is much of over-enthusiasm in him trying to help others. I was like that when I started helping this forum. But certain comments made me withdraw. Comments like "whats your source (in a rude way)". Similar to andrey's comment "where do you source this sort of info?".
Adhar card is a valid ID proof. There are no assumptions. If someone does not have anything else, they are free to use if for id/dob. What's wrong if someone is advising that? Experts opinions can come from anyone. If you have to question, question politely. It could be a good advice and your way of questioning might make others lose faith in that.
Stay calm, even if you don't like the person.


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> While I agree that there is nothing wrong with newbienz advice, there is much of over-enthusiasm in him trying to help others. I was like that when I started helping this forum. But certain comments made me withdraw. Comments like "whats your source (in a rude way)". Similar to andrey's comment "where do you source this sort of info?".
> Adhar card is a valid ID proof. There are no assumptions. If someone does not have anything else, they are free to use if for id/dob. What's wrong if someone is advising that? Experts opinions can come from anyone. If you have to question, question politely. It could be a good advice and your way of questioning might make others lose faith in that.
> Stay calm, even if you don't like the person.




You see, can you point to a single case where national ID like Adhar was used as a substitute to a birth certificate? I am honest: I have never heard or seen. (Maybe there is - but what is the source of this claim? Thus my question - i might be wrong, if there is a confirmed case)

Immigration based on the requirements set by in, in this case, DIBP, we know that accepted docs are: 10th grade certificate, in certain cases affidavit. We have precedents supporting this. 

Now, one will submit adhar card - following the advise, which based on the assumptions, what it can lead to? Another CO contact. I say CO contacts are major delay factor in processing.

Do people want their cases delayed? I doubt. 

I hope you see my point. 

P.S there are other similar suggestions made by the user.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

srikeek said:


> Hi - question how long does 190 processing take after invite?


2 months time for you to apply visa

Counter starts running after visa fee payment and upload of relevant documents, 

It could take a week to months depending on clarity of documents submitted by applicant, the time varies case to case


lifechanger23 said:


> i think instead of grants one at a time, we get all grants per day at specifix time with emails to everyone


There is an auto email generator which will send the grant mail once case is finalized positively

Different cases get finalised at different time and that email thing keeps sending email as soon as a case is finalized positively

It is not like a specific time in a day

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Interesting discussion about Aadhar card, Aadhar is in picture(read controversy) since 2013, lots of issues within the home country, whether it is acceptable for this and that, people are still confused

In fact home ministry doesn't considers it a valid identification document 

Courts are passing orders with regards to this

I too havnt seen it accepted as an alternative for birth certificate

I doubt dibp will treat it valid document if the Aadhar thing isn't fully accepted in home country,

Read through for some information on Aadhar https://googleweblight.com/i?u=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aadhaar&grqid=2nN3lVLH&hl=en-IN

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

Got this when logging in to Immi Account:

"From 01 July 2017, the health requirement for non-migrating family members has changed. Family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) are no longer required to undergo a health examination unless requested to do so by the Department."

Hopefully this will benefit many!


----------



## sultan_azam

amit85 said:


> Got this when logging in to Immi Account:
> 
> "From 01 July 2017, the health requirement for non-migrating family members has changed. Family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) are no longer required to undergo a health examination unless requested to do so by the Department."
> 
> Hopefully this will benefit many!


Thanks, This is good, can you share the website link

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

I observed that ; the Occupation Ceiling haven't been updated, and accordingly still DIBP at the same mood of 2016/2017 !! Let's see what will happen ,,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

Bit of an anti climax to the first working day of July. The only pattern maintained by DBIP is that there is no pattern to predict grants!!


----------



## sultan_azam

satban said:


> Bit of an anti climax to the first working day of July. The only pattern maintained by DBIP is that there is no pattern to predict grants!!


Last year 1st July had few grants as I remember, but it wasn't a rain of grants

I think the flood gates will be opened somewhere down this week

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

sultan_azam said:


> Thanks, This is good, can you share the website link
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I saw it as a notice when logging on to Immi Account. Check if you can see it too.


----------



## sultan_azam

amit85 said:


> I saw it as a notice when logging on to Immi Account. Check if you can see it too.


Thanks again

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

sultan_azam said:


> Last year 1st July had few grants as I remember, but it wasn't a rain of grants
> 
> I think the flood gates will be opened somewhere down this week
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Just want it to be true more than ever...


----------



## jazz25

satban said:


> Bit of an anti climax to the first working day of July. The only pattern maintained by DBIP is that there is no pattern to predict grants!!


Well said!


----------



## Capt ASR

Any grants today ?? 
End of first business day after amended SOL and renewed grant quota . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

One hope is if grant emails are sent out at midnight by auto generated batch just as EOI mails are sent


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

satban said:


> One hope is if grant emails are sent out at midnight
> auto generated batch just as EOI mails are sent


Yup, it can be. I know a case that he received grant email on Saturday. It means it is sent automatically by server, ^^


----------



## hkcivilengineer

hi everyone, i lodged my 189 application on 29 June, not sure how much time i would be allowed to upload the relevant documents? i need some time to get all the documents certified, i afraid they may refuse my application in the time being


----------



## zaback21

hkcivilengineer said:


> hi everyone, i lodged my 189 application on 29 June, not sure how much time i would be allowed to upload the relevant documents? i need some time to get all the documents certified, i afraid they may refuse my application in the time being


No they won't. Just let your CO know if it's taking too long. In any case, your CO hasn't even asked you anything yet. It's your loss that it will take a long time, not DIBP.


----------



## chet_ga

Capt ASR said:


> Any grants today ??
> End of first business day after amended SOL and renewed grant quota .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you file your application?


----------



## mohsin1947

Dear Members

Any idea if i should expect a grant in July considering my timeline? 

Thanks and in Advance


----------



## Auspr18

Dear Senior Members,

I'm waiting for my invite to lodge 189visa for ICT BA category. 

Want to be prepared with all the documentation before the invite.

1) As a proof of employment would the reference letters from my employers ( that i submitted for a positive skills assessment) suffice? or do i need to add other docs like joining letter, resignation letters, payslips as well as a proof of employment?

2) Secondly, do these need to be certified? or will the scans without certification work?

3) Do we need to upload payslips for the all the months of employment?

Sorry if the questions are too basic.

Thanks!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Auspr18 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I'm waiting for my invite to lodge 189visa for ICT BA category.
> 
> Want to be prepared with all the documentation before the invite.
> 
> 1) As a proof of employment would the reference letters from my employers ( that i submitted for a positive skills assessment) suffice? or do i need to add other docs like joining letter, resignation letters, payslips as well as a proof of employment?
> 
> 2) Secondly, do these need to be certified? or will the scans without certification work?
> 
> 3) Do we need to upload payslips for the all the months of employment?
> 
> Sorry if the questions are too basic.
> 
> Thanks!


1) Ref letter used for ACS is fine. However please also add more supporting proof for employment like income tax returns, payslips, PF details, joining letter, relieving letter, promotion letter etc. 

2)Color scans dont have to be certified.
Anything B&W should ideally be notarised.

3) Yes, 1 payslip per quarter should suffice.

What is your 189 BA score ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richmond.P

Hi

While I have prepared my documents for when the ETA does come. In the meanwhile, do I need the same set of detailed documents for my spouse once I apply for the visa?

It clearly says on DIBP website that only identity documents are required for the partner along with relationship proof and functional english.

Do we still need to submit her payslips, tax returns, degrees etc?


----------



## Auspr18

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 1) Ref letter used for ACS is fine. However please also add more supporting proof for employment like income tax returns, payslips, PF details, joining letter, relieving letter, promotion letter etc.
> 
> 2)Color scans dont have to be certified.
> Anything B&W should ideally be notarised.
> 
> 3) Yes, 1 payslip per quarter should suffice.
> 
> What is your 189 BA score ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! My score is 75 with eoi date of 5th june 2017.


----------



## Richmond.P

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 1) Ref letter used for ACS is fine. However please also add more supporting proof for employment like income tax returns, payslips, PF details, joining letter, relieving letter, promotion letter etc.
> 
> 2)Color scans dont have to be certified.
> Anything B&W should ideally be notarised.
> 
> 3) Yes, 1 payslip per quarter should suffice.
> 
> What is your 189 BA score ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Did your agent tell you regarding the color vs B&W difference? Doesn't say anywhere on DIBP website. 
However, the website does say that they do not require any notarised documents, scan of originals would suffice.
I also read some offhand remarks on the forum where in users have received request for some or the other notarized document from the CO. I understand it could be one off or for the said B&W original documents. Is that the case?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks a lot! My score is 75 with eoi date of 5th june 2017.


Ok I have the same score.

Not sure if you are on immitracker.

If you aren't please Google and join it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Richmond.P said:


> Did your agent tell you regarding the color vs B&W difference? Doesn't say anywhere on DIBP website.
> However, the website does say that they do not require any notarised documents, scan of originals would suffice.
> I also read some offhand remarks on the forum where in users have received request for some or the other notarized document from the CO. I understand it could be one off or for the said B&W original documents. Is that the case?


Loads of people got their grants with colour scans alone... ensure they are diligent and clearly scanned...

Always good to notaise b & w docs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hkcivilengineer said:


> hi everyone, i lodged my 189 application on 29 June, not sure how much time i would be allowed to upload the relevant documents? i need some time to get all the documents certified, i afraid they may refuse my application in the time being


a case officer may pick up your file in 7-10 days, if they see something is missing then they will intimate you and give 28 days response time, i think you will be able to upload documents before that

they wont refuse the visa application just like that


----------



## sultan_azam

Auspr18 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I'm waiting for my invite to lodge 189visa for ICT BA category.
> 
> Want to be prepared with all the documentation before the invite.
> 
> 1) As a proof of employment would the reference letters from my employers ( that i submitted for a positive skills assessment) suffice? or do i need to add other docs like joining letter, resignation letters, payslips as well as a proof of employment?
> 
> 2) Secondly, do these need to be certified? or will the scans without certification work?
> 
> 3) Do we need to upload payslips for the all the months of employment?
> 
> Sorry if the questions are too basic.
> 
> Thanks!



1. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html go through this link, it will guide you with 189 documents 

2. just the color scans of originals will do

3. payslips required for period for which you are claiming experience points, 1 payslip per quarter or 2 per year should suffice


----------



## sultan_azam

Richmond.P said:


> Hi
> 
> While I have prepared my documents for when the ETA does come. In the meanwhile, do I need the same set of detailed documents for my spouse once I apply for the visa?
> 
> It clearly says on DIBP website that only identity documents are required for the partner along with relationship proof and functional english.
> 
> Do we still need to submit her payslips, tax returns, degrees etc?


pay slip, tax returns etc required for spouse in case you wish to claim partner points, not mandatory though


if not claiming partner points then just go with what is mentioned on DIBP website.. 

also see this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Richmond.P

Thanks so much


----------



## chet_ga

Auspr18 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I'm waiting for my invite to lodge 189visa for ICT BA category.
> 
> Want to be prepared with all the documentation before the invite.
> 
> 1) As a proof of employment would the reference letters from my employers ( that i submitted for a positive skills assessment) suffice? or do i need to add other docs like joining letter, resignation letters, payslips as well as a proof of employment?
> 
> 2) Secondly, do these need to be certified? or will the scans without certification work?
> 
> 3) Do we need to upload payslips for the all the months of employment?
> 
> Sorry if the questions are too basic.
> 
> Thanks!


1) As a proof of employment would the reference letters from my employers ( that i submitted for a positive skills assessment) suffice? or do i need to add other docs like joining letter, resignation letters, payslips as well as a proof of employment?
--Although the reference letters are fine, however it is always better to provide as much documents as possible. Especially, the experience letters, payslips etc.

2) Secondly, do these need to be certified? or will the scans without certification work?
If the originals are scanned then they need not be certified.

3) Do we need to upload payslips for the all the months of employment?
Yes, Payslips are preferable, CO may consider account statements and ITR returns in case of payslips are not available.


----------



## Auspr18

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Ok I have the same score.
> 
> Not sure if you are on immitracker.
> 
> If you aren't please Google and join it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Done. Created a case in immitracker.

All the best!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Auspr18 said:


> Done. Created a case in immitracker.
> 
> All the best!


Cool... lets hope we get the invite on 12th July !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Cool... lets hope we get the invite on 12th July !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




All the very best. Will pray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Kulwinder84 said:


> All the very best. Will pray
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.. are you also for 189 BA ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thanks.. are you also for 189 BA ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Rahul, i have applied under 489..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Kulwinder84 said:


> Rahul, i have applied under 489..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool.. good luck mate ! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Cool.. good luck mate !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Thank u Veere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinPlace

Hi,

Do you think that there is a real chance to get either 189 or 190 invitation for 261312 (Developer Programmer) occupation in 2017/18 with 65 (189) points and 70 (190)? 

I have logged the EIO in June 2017, for both 189 and 190. I need to get an invitation before May 2018, otherwise I will lose 5 points for age.

Thanks for answers.

*Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)*
*Age: *30 points
*Degree:* 15 points
*IELTS: *10 points 
*Experience: *10 points
*Total points: *65 (189), 70 (190)
*EOI Submiited:* June 2017


----------



## sunny_g

Hello Guys ,

I am new to forum and have few queries :-

1) As I am having 75 point , so should I go ahead with PCC and it is valid for how long ?
2) Regarding Documents do I have to get an English letter from my Wife's university stating medium was English or I just have to attach her documents .
3) Can we do Medical also before invite ? What is the process .

Thanks 


ANZSCO - 261311 Analyst Programmer
Total points - 75
EOI submitted - 01/07/2017 (189)
Indian PCC - 
Medical -


----------



## zaback21

sunny_g said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I am new to forum and have few queries :-
> 
> 1) As I am having 75 point , so should I go ahead with PCC and it is valid for how long ?
> 2) Regarding Documents do I have to get an English letter from my Wife's university stating medium was English or I just have to attach her documents .
> 3) Can we do Medical also before invite ? What is the process .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Total points - 75
> EOI submitted - 01/07/2017 (189)
> Indian PCC -
> Medical -


1. Yes, you will get invite July 12. So, now is a very good time to get PCC and Medical and submit Complete Applications on July 12 for a Direct Grant.

2. Yes, a letter from the uni to prove her functional English and then attach in the ImmiAccount with other scanned documents. Use 300 DPI at least and colour docs. Save as jpeg as its much better (I prefer it). You can also chose pdf.

3. 3rd post : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

My Health Declarations


----------



## zaback21

MartinPlace said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think that there is a real chance to get either 189 or 190 invitation for 261312 (Developer Programmer) occupation in 2017/18 with 65 (189) points and 70 (190)?
> 
> I have logged the EIO in June 2017, for both 189 and 190. I need to get an invitation before May 2018, otherwise I will lose 5 points for age.
> 
> Thanks for answers.
> 
> *Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)*
> *Age: *30 points
> *Degree:* 15 points
> *IELTS: *10 points
> *Experience: *10 points
> *Total points: *65 (189), 70 (190)
> *EOI Submiited:* June 2017


Yes, very good chance and if they keep the last years ceiling then definitely before May 2018. More like Sept-Nov 2017 unless they clears the backlog, then may be even July 12.


----------



## sunny_g

Thanks for a quick reply. Is there any specific format for university letter.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sunny_g said:


> Thanks for a quick reply. Is there any specific format for university letter.


Not really.. just ensure the letter says its a full time course and the medium of inst is / was English !! 

Also ensure the letter is in color, if black and white then get it notarised. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Richmond.P said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> While I have prepared my documents for when the ETA does come. In the meanwhile, do I need the same set of detailed documents for my spouse once I apply for the visa?
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly says on DIBP website that only identity documents are required for the partner along with relationship proof and functional english.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we still need to submit her payslips, tax returns, degrees etc?




No. 

But you need to submit: 

CV, Evidence of language exam, birth certificate, marriage certificate and evidence of education, form 1221 and 80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

MartinPlace said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think that there is a real chance to get either 189 or 190 invitation for 261312 (Developer Programmer) occupation in 2017/18 with 65 (189) points and 70 (190)?
> 
> I have logged the EIO in June 2017, for both 189 and 190. I need to get an invitation before May 2018, otherwise I will lose 5 points for age.
> 
> Thanks for answers.
> 
> *Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)*
> *Age: *30 points
> *Degree:* 15 points
> *IELTS: *10 points
> *Experience: *10 points
> *Total points: *65 (189), 70 (190)
> *EOI Submiited:* June 2017



see the invitation trend for 2-3 months, you will get an idea...

if things go like previous year then you may get invite in Dec 2017 or Jan 2018


----------



## Mannath

*No grants yet*

Its second working day and no grants yet. Any known/predictable reason for this?

We all were expecting the flood of visas starting July 1.


----------



## hkcivilengineer

Hi,

I have a question about the authorized person who can certify a true copy in hong kong for the purpose of 189 application.

I have read some pages stating certification by public Notarial Services is not accepted. Not sure if i can ask a registered nurse/ registered engineer to certify my documents in Hong Kong?


----------



## andreyx108b

Mannath said:


> Its second working day and no grants yet. Any known/predictable reason for this?
> 
> 
> 
> We all were expecting the flood of visas starting July 1.




We will see soon or later and should be a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kandy9

I have submitted EOI on 08/06/2017, with 65 points for 261111 which was showing 70 points at that time. Is there any chance for the point requirement lower downs to 60 or 65 in new ceilings of 2017-18 to get invite or should I once again attempt for PTE-A (current score is S-75, W-90,R-90,L-88). Please can anybody guide ??


----------



## namitc

No good news till now... i really wonder what the reason could be..

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

namitc said:


> No good news till now... i really wonder what the reason could be..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk




Lets hope - first week we should hear something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

Kandy9 said:


> I have submitted EOI on 08/06/2017, with 65 points for 261111 which was showing 70 points at that time. Is there any chance for the point requirement lower downs to 60 or 65 in new ceilings of 2017-18 to get invite or should I once again attempt for PTE-A (current score is S-75, W-90,R-90,L-88). Please can anybody guide ??


From recent trends, it is less likely. 261111 has been 70 or above since Mar 2017 (Source: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992)
I would advice to score more in PTE and enhance your chances!
All the best.


----------



## M.Abdellah

4th of July and no grant
I am searching myimmitracker every 5 minutes and no new
It is really boring


----------



## Kulwinder84

M.Abdellah said:


> 4th of July and no grant
> I am searching myimmitracker every 5 minutes and no new
> It is really boring




You are right. ☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

M.Abdellah said:


> 4th of July and no grant
> I am searching myimmitracker every 5 minutes and no new
> It is really boring




Totally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

andreyx108b said:


> Totally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year first two working days there were 42 grants reported for 189 on myImmitracker only.


----------



## deorox

M.Abdellah said:


> 4th of July and no grant
> I am searching myimmitracker every 5 minutes and no new
> It is really boring


I thought I was the only one refreshing immtracker webpage every 5 minutes. It is getting disappointing now. Plus CO contacts are stuck just before my date of application. I really need to find a distraction now :confused2:


----------



## jm88

deorox said:


> I thought I was the only one refreshing immtracker webpage every 5 minutes. It is getting disappointing now. Plus CO contacts are stuck just before my date of application. I really need to find a distraction now :confused2:


Refreshing Immitracker, this forum, Australian forum, email... this is mentally tiring :Cry:


----------



## hasansins

Maybe they are waiting for the release of new quotas to issue grants.


----------



## jazz25

hasansins said:


> Maybe they are waiting for the release of new quotas to issue grants.


Most likely!

Does anyone know if the new ceilings for 2017-18 have been declared yet?


----------



## Auspr18

Hi All,

Has anyone got his/her PCC done in Gurgaon PSK? 

How long would it take if the current address is different than the passport address?

Thanks!


----------



## jazz25

Auspr18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got his/her PCC done in Gurgaon PSK?
> 
> How long would it take if the current address is different than the passport address?
> 
> Thanks!


That would most likely involve Police Verification, and may take 1-3 weeks depending on the area and the Police Station.
Some PSKs first ask passports to be renewed to reflect current address before they can issue a PCC, so it would be good if you check with your PSK first about what all do they need from you.


----------



## rahejas

Hi Guys, 

July 2017 will see two invitation rounds i.e. 12 July and 26 July. I believe we can expect invites only on these dates.
I am also waiting for my invite.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahejas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> July 2017 will see two invitation rounds i.e. 12 July and 26 July. I believe we can expect invites only on these dates.
> I am also waiting for my invite.


That's correct for SC189.


----------



## rahejas

andreyx108b said:


> That's correct for SC189.


I believe for 489 as well...as they have mentioned.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## andreyx108b

rahejas said:


> I believe for 489 as well...as they have mentioned.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


Yes, sorry for 489 on the same dates.


----------



## chumashankar

jm88 said:


> Refreshing Immitracker, this forum, Australian forum, email... this is mentally tiring :Cry:


Refreshing Immitracker, this forum, Australian forum, email... this is mentally tiring:frusty:


----------



## 1448513

deorox said:


> I thought I was the only one refreshing immtracker webpage every 5 minutes. It is getting disappointing now. Plus CO contacts are stuck just before my date of application. I really need to find a distraction now :confused2:


I picked up skateboarding and watched youtube videos of the same.
It's really working lol. My mom has to remind me during my working hours to check the status.
and they said I used to be the one who fidgets first.


----------



## mm77171

I don't know about everyone else around here, but I'm almost about to cry these days now. It's really sad to see that such a strong organisation takes this so lightly to not to shed any light on this process and makes things totally dark for everyone. 



SevenSeas said:


> I picked up skateboarding and watched youtube videos of the same.
> It's really working lol. My mom has to remind me during my working hours to check the status.
> and they said I used to be the one who fidgets first.


----------



## sultan_azam

mm77171 said:


> I don't know about everyone else around here, but I'm almost about to cry these days now. It's really sad to see that such a strong organisation takes this so lightly to not to shed any light on this process and makes things totally dark for everyone.


hold your patience, the real struggle starts after visa grant, 

the pressure of quitting a well settled life and the thought of being jobless for indefinite period of time is something really disturbing...


----------



## mm77171

I understand sir but I've conditioned myself for this for past 6 months now.
I know things will be much tougher than it seems but all this uncertainty and helplessness to make any future plans is killing. 


sultan_azam said:


> mm77171 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about everyone else around here, but I'm almost about to cry these days now. It's really sad to see that such a strong organisation takes this so lightly to not to shed any light on this process and makes things totally dark for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> hold your patience, the real struggle starts after visa grant,
> 
> the pressure of quitting a well settled life and the thought of being jobless for indefinite period of time is something really disturbing...
Click to expand...


----------



## controlengineer

sultan_azam said:


> mm77171 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about everyone else around here, but I'm almost about to cry these days now. It's really sad to see that such a strong organisation takes this so lightly to not to shed any light on this process and makes things totally dark for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> hold your patience, the real struggle starts after visa grant,
> 
> the pressure of quitting a well settled life and the thought of being jobless for indefinite period of time is something really disturbing...
Click to expand...

Very true thoughts Sultan, indeed grant will be in your hand one day... should forget about the process and start preparing for struggle which is next door..


----------



## sunil0476

Hi Buddies...I had some typo mistake in my resume..I corrected it and submitted form 1023 to case officer..Does this impact outcome anyway? Is 1023 considered something adverse?


----------



## jackschack

Hi, not sure if there is way to see this in the forum, but could you also let us know when you had applied, when you had the CO contact etc. since you seem to be expected a grant soon. I have not applied yet, but wanted to know I apply, when I should start refreshing the pages every 5mins😀

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1448513

mm77171 said:


> I don't know about everyone else around here, but I'm almost about to cry these days now. It's really sad to see that such a strong organisation takes this so lightly to not to shed any light on this process and makes things totally dark for everyone.


I can TOTALLLLLLLLLY relate to you. It's just that my tear ducts dried out after going through my PhD. Same thing happened. But, hey, no shame in shedding a few natural drops. And yes shame on them for not helping us where they can (give 'em ten good ol' fingers). My two-cents for sitch like this - lots of distractions. Here're some ideas:

1) No reason not to start planning for my relocation. I realized lately that there is a lot to think about - my bucket list (the fun stuff), finance, accommodation, long-term adjustment plans. You can look for inspiration on iBucketList.com.

2) Get up and do something. Anything. A passion project. A proper job. New things I haven't tried. I did things - surfing, diving, skateboarding, online-dating. Things that my PhD prevented me from doing. They're awesome and did more than diverting my attention.

Show 'em who the bigger ***** is.


----------



## sultan_azam

sunil0476 said:


> Hi Buddies...I had some typo mistake in my resume..I corrected it and submitted form 1023 to case officer..Does this impact outcome anyway? Is 1023 considered something adverse?


it is good that you have given 1023, there is no adverse effect


----------



## singh1982

Auspr18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got his/her PCC done in Gurgaon PSK?
> 
> How long would it take if the current address is different than the passport address?
> 
> Thanks!


This is same as my case, typically takes 2 days after police verification happens, typically 7 days in all

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

Considering the conversion rate for Visa fee, I read in the forum to buy Forex Card. Can we get the Forex Card before getting ITA, after submitting EOI ? I enquired in HDFC bank and I was asked some proof like ticket copy or Visa to apply for a Forex Card. Anybody faced this situation


----------



## sultan_azam

sethu.it2000 said:


> Considering the conversion rate for Visa fee, I read in the forum to buy Forex Card. Can we get the Forex Card before getting ITA, after submitting EOI ? I enquired in HDFC bank and I was asked some proof like ticket copy or Visa to apply for a Forex Card. Anybody faced this situation


Try icici

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



sultan_azam said:


> Try icici
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


We need to buy minimum 200AUD for Forex card form ICICI, is it the only way?
Or can we get from any source for minimum amount. I haven't received any ITA, I am just checking in case.


----------



## Rahul.Menon

sethu.it2000 said:


> Considering the conversion rate for Visa fee, I read in the forum to buy Forex Card. Can we get the Forex Card before getting ITA, after submitting EOI ? I enquired in HDFC bank and I was asked some proof like ticket copy or Visa to apply for a Forex Card. Anybody faced this situation


I tried ICICI, HDFC and Axis (almost 15 branches) in Bangalore. All of them said they can issue a Forex Card only if I submit air tickets and approved visa letter. Then I approached Kotak Mahindra and they issued me a forex card the very next day. I just gave a copy of my passport and that's it. Of course I had to open an account with Kotak (which I still maintain) but the entire process was almost hassle-free. 

P.S. Standard Chartered have started to issue Forex Cards about a month ago and maybe they would relax certain rules now. Not sure though. 

Best
RM


----------



## jazz25

sethu.it2000 said:


> Considering the conversion rate for Visa fee, I read in the forum to buy Forex Card. Can we get the Forex Card before getting ITA, after submitting EOI ? I enquired in HDFC bank and I was asked some proof like ticket copy or Visa to apply for a Forex Card. Anybody faced this situation


It'll depend from bank to bank, and the branch manager. You may try to contact ICICI Bank, as they seem to be more lenient in terms of paperwork.
I personally used HDFC, and they were happy to offer me one with my Passport & ITA copies.
If you are in delhi NCR, you can contact Integrated travel services| Forex| Hotel & Flight Booking and they also seem to be offering Forex cards with just the passport copy.

Out of multiple options, the thing to check would be the conversion rates . I believe ICICI charge higher compared to HDFC.


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

deorox said:


> I thought I was the only one refreshing immtracker webpage every 5 minutes. It is getting disappointing now. Plus CO contacts are stuck just before my date of application. I really need to find a distraction now :confused2:


Everyone is doing the same friend:confused2:


----------



## nitiniit07

Hi Guys,

I have front-loaded my Marriage Certificate but still CO contacted for more info, confused on what to do, please suggest.

Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
● are validly married under Australian law
● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
others
● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing
● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.

To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
nature of your commitment to each other.

Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
● any joint liabilities
● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
commitments
● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.

Provide evidence of the nature of your household. This may include:
● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
● your living arrangements
● any sharing of responsibility for housework.

Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
each other
● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.

Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
● the duration of your relationship
● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.


----------



## gurimaan

Hello All,

Me too waiting for Grant. I applied on 5th June on Telecom Network Engineer Occupation.
Does the grant depend on occupation. Also what is the status on Immi Account once CO is assigned. 

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## fugitive_4u

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have front-loaded my Marriage Certificate but still CO contacted for more info, confused on what to do, please suggest.


Why are you confused? It clearly states that to satisfy the Officer about your relationship, you need to submit additional proofs.

1) Marriage Certificate
2) Passport copy with spouse name attached
3) Bank Passport wherein your spouse is a joint owner
4) Property document / lease document where your spouse is a joint owner / signatory

Good Luck


----------



## gaudit24

mm77171 said:


> I understand sir but I've conditioned myself for this for past 6 months now.
> I know things will be much tougher than it seems but all this uncertainty and helplessness to make any future plans is killing.


I totally understand your point brother, for me it has been like 18 months now, still I am waiting to hear something from DIBP.

We have to get used to this system, because waiting is daunting task and time killer, now I have started planning as how should I save more to get less struggle when I startoff again in Australia.

all the best buddy. May grants start flowing from next week.


----------



## Kulwinder84

gaudit24 said:


> I totally understand your point brother, for me it has been like 18 months now, still I am waiting to hear something from DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> We have to get used to this system, because waiting is daunting task and time killer, now I have started planning as how should I save more to get less struggle when I startoff again in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> all the best buddy. May grants start flowing from next week.




18 months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

gaudit24 said:


> I totally understand your point brother, for me it has been like 18 months now, still I am waiting to hear something from DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> We have to get used to this system, because waiting is daunting task and time killer, now I have started planning as how should I save more to get less struggle when I startoff again in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> all the best buddy. May grants start flowing from next week.




Hey guadit

You lodged visa application 18 months back ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakmk

Looks like there was a grant today for one lucky person as per my agent. I can't confirm or deny it. The wait is on...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

jithooos said:


> Hey guadit
> 
> You lodged visa application 18 months back ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes brother, I lodged my visa on 22nd January 2016 and last update that I got was from my employer that DIBP had come for verification 1st June 2017. However, my immi account show's my application as on date as "Received" only and nothing progressive.

So, the wait has been long from the time I lodged my application.


----------



## jithooos

gaudit24 said:


> Yes brother, I lodged my visa on 22nd January 2016 and last update that I got was from my employer that DIBP had come for verification 1st June 2017. However, my immi account show's my application as on date as "Received" only and nothing progressive.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the wait has been long from the time I lodged my application.




That's a terrible wait bro. But I suppose DIBP is suppose to clarify the same if wait time exceeds their normal processing time. I'm not sure though. Did u try contacting them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

It seems like they don't require any further document from you. Employment verification has been done and I don't think they would require any further time for doing other checks on your application. Hopefully you get yours soon this month


----------



## zaback21

nitiniit07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have front-loaded my Marriage Certificate but still CO contacted for more info, confused on what to do, please suggest.
> 
> Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
> ● are validly married under Australian law
> ● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
> others
> ● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing
> ● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.
> 
> To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
> circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
> relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
> nature of your commitment to each other.
> 
> Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
> ● any joint liabilities
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> commitments
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> 
> Provide evidence of the nature of your household. This may include:
> ● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
> ● your living arrangements
> ● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
> 
> Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
> each other
> ● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
> ● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
> 
> Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
> ● the duration of your relationship
> ● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
> ● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
> ● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.



Well you need to provide as much stuff as you can possible as mentioned above + make sure you attach wedding pictures, holiday pic of you guys and any pic of dates that you two went together before and after marriage. Plus if you have kids, pic of you holding the baby in the hospital, etc. My cousin had to provide all these for his wife.


----------



## singh1982

Hey folks, it's been 3 days since upgrade, but my wife's and kids completed medicals have still not appeared on the immiaccount site yet! Please advise what to do here!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

singh1982 said:


> Hey folks, it's been 3 days since upgrade, but my wife's and kids completed medicals have still not appeared on the immiaccount site yet! Please advise what to do here!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Check here: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Print Information Sheet should have everything.


----------



## manishkumarrana

hari_it_ram said:


> I am not sure about the upload problem, but one of my friend told, he cant see the saved application in "my account" section under "list of applications", however, I can able to see and save apps. Guess there are few issues with Immi account.


Hi , 

I also received the delayed mail. one thing is common in our case ( call from AHC ).

I received the call on April 10th and on June 16 2017, received the delayed mail.

Manish


----------



## Capt ASR

Hi Guys 
I have a bit of doubt about IED . I am trying to do bit of calculation to tender my availability to new employer.

I did my medical for 189 visa in April'17. I was exempted from doing check x-ray as I had valid chest X- ray from my business visa .In sep 2016 I did chest x-ray and 501 medical for business visa. Since X-ray was less than 12 months old so it was reused for 189 visa . 
Incase I am granted 189 visa what would be the IED . As far as I know it is 12 months from the issue date of either PCC or medical which ever is earlier . My PCC is only about a month old therefore I guess IED would be based on medical. Which date It would be Sep 2016 or April 2017. 
Thanks in advance for your comments. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

zaback21 said:


> Check here: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Print Information Sheet should have everything.


Thanks, I've downloaded my completed medicals , are these pdfs sufficient when I lodge visa?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

singh1982 said:


> Thanks, I've downloaded my completed medicals , are these pdfs sufficient when I lodge visa?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


CO already has those but if you want you can also attach them in ImmiAccount but not necessary cos CO also has access to eMedical just like you. That is usually just for you to check the status.


----------



## gaudit24

jithooos said:


> That's a terrible wait bro. But I suppose DIBP is suppose to clarify the same if wait time exceeds their normal processing time. I'm not sure though. Did u try contacting them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Offcourse, I have written many e-mails and did phone calls. All they said is to wait for CO to get back. It is under routine processing. God knows what they meant in routine processing from so long.

As a matter of relief, It was good that I got to know they recently did employment verification check. I am waiting for their update and hoping to know something soon.


----------



## Kulwinder84

gaudit24 said:


> Offcourse, I have written many e-mails and did phone calls. All they said is to wait for CO to get back. It is under routine processing. God knows what they meant in routine processing from so long.
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of relief, It was good that I got to know they recently did employment verification check. I am waiting for their update and hoping to know something soon.




All the very best. You will surely get a good news soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Zidane's Daddy said:


> It seems like they don't require any further document from you. Employment verification has been done and I don't think they would require any further time for doing other checks on your application. Hopefully you get yours soon this month


Thanks for the moral support brother, offcourse it's been a long-time however I can only be hopeful that they don't need any additional info. from me but it's high time to grant visa. 


Wait has become very looooooooooongggggggggggggggg.....anyways first I was very excited but now I am praying everyday to get some good news of Visa..

thanks for moral support.


----------



## Viaan

gaudit24 said:


> Thanks for the moral support brother, offcourse it's been a long-time however I can only be hopeful that they don't need any additional info. from me but it's high time to grant visa.
> 
> 
> Wait has become very looooooooooongggggggggggggggg.....anyways first I was very excited but now I am praying everyday to get some good news of Visa..
> 
> thanks for moral support.


I think a lot of people waiting from 2016..don't know what they r doing with application.. hopefully will get some good news this month

Vishnu


----------



## promises

I lodged my EOI for Electronics Engineer on 25th May 2017 with 70 points.

When will you all think that I will be invited?


----------



## vikaschandra

promises said:


> I lodged my EOI for Electronics Engineer on 25th May 2017 with 70 points.
> 
> When will you all think that I will be invited?


The current cutoff point is 70 with doe of 20/04/2017 2:54 pm hopefully in next couple of rounds you should be getting your ITA


----------



## singh1982

vikaschandra said:


> The current cutoff point is 70 with doe of 20/04/2017 2:54 pm hopefully in next couple of rounds you should be getting your ITA


Hey Vikas,

Help me understand man, is the cutoff first on points priority and then DOE, or is it reverse? Also, is the cutoff separate for each anzsco code?

Tx

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

singh1982 said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> Help me understand man, is the cutoff first on points priority and then DOE, or is it reverse? Also, is the cutoff separate for each anzsco code?
> 
> Tx
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Highest points first, when points are same, then first come first serve basis.


----------



## singh1982

zaback21 said:


> Highest points first, when points are same, then first come first serve basis.


OK, And are there separate cut-offs for different anzsco codes?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

singh1982 said:


> OK, And are there separate cut-offs for different anzsco codes?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Yes. Refer to this link for more insights 21 June 2017 round results


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

Today I received a clarification from Engineering Australia asking for PF report for my last employment. Prior to that I received a clarification that I copied CDR and need to re write and which I did rewrite and submitted. Now can I assume that my CDR is ok now and EA has accepted that..Only PF report required and I may get the approval letter asap ?


----------



## m_hegazy

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received a clarification from Engineering Australia asking for PF report for my last employment. Prior to that I received a clarification that I copied CDR and need to re write and which I did rewrite and submitted. Now can I assume that my CDR is ok now and EA has accepted that..Only PF report required and I may get the approval letter asap ?




What's PF report?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received a clarification from Engineering Australia asking for PF report for my last employment. Prior to that I received a clarification that I copied CDR and need to re write and which I did rewrite and submitted. Now can I assume that my CDR is ok now and EA has accepted that..Only PF report required and I may get the approval letter asap ?




Most probably Yes,
Submit PF statement at the earliest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Provident fund contribution report. I was concerned If my CDR's are accepted now or not.


----------



## hcart

People who are really frustrated that their visa isn't getting granted need to have some patience.
I know it is hard and I understand through the discussion so far that most applicants in this forum are offshore.
But it's hard even for people who are applying onshore; we have the same processing times and are going through the same predicament. in my case, for example, 
I have got my bridging visa but it cannot be activated because my current student visa is active till my studies end late this year nothing wrong in it, just the work restrictions are a bit different(read limited).

I lodged my visa on 10th of April, the case officer got back to me on 21st April asking me to submit some documents. I submitted them on 26th of April.

Since then the only communication I have had was one reply which my agent got on contacting the case officer. Which as I have mentioned earlier in the forum was very generic but was heavily suggesting that the delay was due to the quota of visas reaching to it's limits.

Unlike most offshore application I see here, I am single and I have no dependents(checking their documents might get the whole file delayed) I have no experience(the verification of which might explain the delay)

But still there is this delay which is painful.

And I want to reiterate what Sultan_Azam said;
there is a considerable struggle after you come here.

Everyone here seems very educated and making an assumption that you will be landing in utopia is not wise there is an initial struggle in any new place and Australia is no different.


Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

singh1982 said:


> Hey folks, it's been 3 days since upgrade, but my wife's and kids completed medicals have still not appeared on the immiaccount site yet! Please advise what to do here!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




Wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmer_125

Hi,
When EA ask for rewrite the CDR did you pay the fees again? also why EA ask for submitting PF the only think they could ask Salary Slips and Bank Statement. Could you please clarify further.

Thanks


----------



## dar8

So far, There are two grants on immi tracker . One for 190 visa granted on 03/07/17 and other one for 189 visa granted on 04/07/17. :mod:


----------



## Mannath

*Grants have started*

Friends,

I could see a grant each for 189 and 190 in immitracker. 

Grants have started. 

-Pradeep


----------



## Richmond.P

gaudit24 said:


> Yes brother, I lodged my visa on 22nd January 2016 and last update that I got was from my employer that DIBP had come for verification 1st June 2017. However, my immi account show's my application as on date as "Received" only and nothing progressive.
> 
> So, the wait has been long from the time I lodged my application.


Glad that there was at least some movement in your case. All the best to you. But basis your reply, I am wondering:

1. Is employment verification done in all cases or only for offshore applicants or in case documentation is incomplete?

2. With such LONG wait times, keeping my employer informed that I am relocating might impact whatever career I have here

3. Who verifies the job? Someone whom you gave as reference or do they reach out to the HR/manager issuing the employment reference?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Pardon me if this is under wrong thread.

I stayed in South Africa for around 2.7 years. I believe as per immigration rules for Australia I would have to obtain the PCC for each and every country where I stayed longer than one year. Can Anyone help me with the process to obtain South African PCC from India.

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## zaback21

saurabhpluto said:


> Pardon me if this is under wrong thread.
> 
> I stayed in South Africa for around 2.7 years. I believe as per immigration rules for Australia I would have to obtain the PCC for each and every country where I stayed longer than one year. Can Anyone help me with the process to obtain South African PCC from India.
> 
> Thanks in Advance !


This might help: South Africa

Also check with the South African High Commission in India.


----------



## ravi1913

Congratualtions all who have received their GRANTs , anyone from Pune here planning to move around Sep-Oct

Sent from my SM-J710FN using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Hey Guys,

I am quite nervous now, Since I got a call from Australian High Commission in India after 9 months. And had a small interview about my profile and roles and responsibilities. I told them whatever I could remember. The Month, Year for Companies joined and left.. But not able to remember the names of the manager for the latest projects....a bit nervous on this

please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Kulwinder84

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am quite nervous now, Since I got a call from Australian High Commission in India after 9 months. And had a small interview about my profile and roles and responsibilities. I told them whatever I could remember. The Month, Year for Companies joined and left.. But not able to remember the names of the manager for the latest projects....a bit nervous on this
> 
> please suggest.
> 
> Thanks




Don't worry brother. If your docs are not fake, they can't do anything bad to your running application. Don't be nervous if u have seriously worked. Cheers! Bring a smile on your face. Nothing is over.❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am quite nervous now, Since I got a call from Australian High Commission in India after 9 months. And had a small interview about my profile and roles and responsibilities. I told them whatever I could remember. The Month, Year for Companies joined and left.. But not able to remember the names of the manager for the latest projects....a bit nervous on this
> 
> please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Could you plz share what were the questions they asked?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Thanks Brother,

Everything is 100% genuine. Let see how this end up.

Thanks


----------



## Kulwinder84

HarvyInWoods said:


> Thanks Brother,
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is 100% genuine. Let see how this end up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Don't worry then.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Today I saw grant on immitracker issued yesterday...person name is Escalona....hoping for many more to come soon. This wait time is killing me. I have applied on 16 Feb.




Too slow... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

It was basic Questions

Your Name?
Who all are accompanying you to australia?
what is you wife's Name?
My date of Birth
Graduation degree and year?
Master's degree and Year?
Companies worked month, year joined and left?
roles and responsibilities
Name of manager last worked with and there designation
approx salary drawn at the time of leaving the company


----------



## hsrajpal

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am quite nervous now, Since I got a call from Australian High Commission in India after 9 months. And had a small interview about my profile and roles and responsibilities. I told them whatever I could remember. The Month, Year for Companies joined and left.. But not able to remember the names of the manager for the latest projects....a bit nervous on this
> 
> please suggest.
> 
> Thanks




Can u please share the number u got call from, as i got a call this morning but unfortunately missed it... so worried if it was AHC.. Tried calling the number back a few times after 10 min but no response..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCIE28

Hi, 
I have paid the VAC2 on the 19th of June. I paid it thru postbillpay and uploaded the receipt to immiAccount.
Still waiting for the grant. Mind you that I applied for the visa on June 11 2016!!! I'm almost closing 13 months form the time of the application. Hopefully I won't have to wait much longer cuz I can't stand it anymore :-(


----------



## zaback21

CCIE28 said:


> Hi,
> I have paid the VAC2 on the 19th of June. I paid it thru postbillpay and uploaded the receipt to immiAccount.
> Still waiting for the grant. Mind you that I applied for the visa on June 11 2016!!! I'm almost closing 13 months form the time of the application. Hopefully I won't have to wait much longer cuz I can't stand it anymore :-(


Well you may be waiting from June 2016, but your application is only completed June 19 2017. So, now you wait for processing. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## HarvyInWoods

hsrajpal said:


> can u please share the number u got call from, as i got a call this morning but unfortunately missed it... So worried if it was ahc.. Tried calling the number back a few times after 10 min but no response..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk




+91 11-41399900


----------



## hsrajpal

HarvyInWoods said:


> +91 11-41399900




Thank u... the no i got call was from chandigarh... do they call from chandigarh AHC too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Richmond.P said:


> Glad that there was at least some movement in your case. All the best to you. But basis your reply, I am wondering:
> 
> 1. Is employment verification done in all cases or only for offshore applicants or in case documentation is incomplete? - No, it depends on case to case basis, it is generally on random sample or mere judgement that they need an employment verification of some applicants. Second possibility is that those with long waiting times surely get an employment verification ( i am considering more than 1 year to be long waiting time)
> 
> 2. With such LONG wait times, keeping my employer informed that I am relocating might impact whatever career I have here - Offcourse, it's a risk on one's career but we must have already taken it when you have submitted the experience letter or SD endorsed by any manager. In my case, only my colleague new about it, however i gave hints to my boss, that I am planning for Australia on a long-term goal so it depends on relations.
> 
> But let me also tell you that the verification is not one-sided means it's not that what your boss say's is only the right thing. In my case, they spoke to my director as well as my colleagues and also HR, they take an independent view of who say's mostly same things about you. I believe more than JD, they are also interested in your character as a whole so if that sounds good, nothing much to worry.
> 
> 3. Who verifies the job? Someone whom you gave as reference or do they reach out to the HR/manager issuing the employment reference?


They verify anyone that get hold-off. It's not written, It's a verification so they come to your office ask if they know the employee for whom they have come, who is the right person who can direct them to. They shall also opinion about you from your colleagues, etc.


All in all, it is a random check. taking a risk of informing or not to your colleagues or boss is always present.

all the best. hope the above have solved your queries.


----------



## Richmond.P

gaudit24 said:


> They verify anyone that get hold-off. It's not written, It's a verification so they come to your office ask if they know the employee for whom they have come, who is the right person who can direct them to. They shall also opinion about you from your colleagues, etc.
> 
> 
> All in all, it is a random check. taking a risk of informing or not to your colleagues or boss is always present.
> 
> all the best. hope the above have solved your queries.


Thanks gaudit24

It sure does clarify. All the best to you for your grant


----------



## jamesbng

Hi Guys,

my score is 65+10(NSW) in category 261312 - developer programmer.
will I get the invitation for NSW nomination and if not when can I expect the invite for general category?

Thanks.


----------



## zaback21

jamesbng said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my score is 65+10(NSW) in category 261312 - developer programmer.
> will I get the invitation for NSW nomination and if not when can I expect the invite for general category?
> 
> Thanks.


Your Date of Effect ? In any case, even if you submit your EOI today, given the quota is still same, you should not be looking beyond Nov 2018 max for 189.

65+5 probably won't get you any 190 NSW at all.


----------



## jamesbng

zaback21 said:


> Your Date of Effect ? In any case, even if you submit your EOI today, given the quota is still same, you should not be looking beyond Nov 2018 max for 189.
> 
> 65+5 probably won't get you any 190 NSW at all.


Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 30 June.
In 190 category, skillselect shows my points as 65+10(spouse points are added in 190 but not in 189). So my total points come to 75 in 190.


Thanks.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, along with nsw 190 submit one additional eoi for victoria, check the eligibility conditions on their state nomination website
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hello Sultan,

I have applies EOI for 189 and 190-NSW by agent ID. Now i can see that Victoria is also open for my occupation. Should i ask my agent to apply another EOI for VIC OR should do it on my own, with my own skillset ID.


----------



## zaback21

jamesbng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 30 June.
> In 190 category, skillselect shows my points as 65+10(spouse points are added in 190 but not in 189). So my total points come to 75 in 190.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


70+5 will help you get 190 NSW if you have Superior English. For 189, the previous comment apply.You will know better around July 20 when occupation ceilings will be released.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Hello all i need expert advice. I was contacted by case officer on 13 feb 17 for evidence of relationship to which i gave 21 documents including prior to marriage proofs and post marriage proofs. I have been contacted again today once again for evidence of relationship. Though i had uploaded all i could. Please advise why this is happening. Are they not checking documents. This time they have asked specifically for evidence of relationship prior to marriage date. The case officer name is Michael. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalia1255

Hello guys! I paid VAC2 for my spouse on 28 of April and have not got visa yet. I an very worried about my visa and I am thinking about writing my CO to enquire about application status. Do you think it might be a good idea? Thanks!


----------



## hcart

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello all i need expert advice. I was contacted by case officer on 13 feb 17 for evidence of relationship to which i gave 21 documents including prior to marriage proofs and post marriage proofs. I have been contacted again today once again for evidence of relationship. Though i had uploaded all i could. Please advise why this is happening. Are they not checking documents. This time they have asked specifically for evidence of relationship prior to marriage date. The case officer name is Michael.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


That seems strange. 

Unfortunately many defacto and spouse relationships are under scrutiny nowadays as seemingly there is a scope of fake relationships just to obtain a permanent residency.

I personally know some guys here who had a very difficult time proving that their partners and spouses were genuine(even when they had legitimate marriage certificates).

If they keep asking you about stuff, just keep providing them with all the necessary documents.Nothing to worry if your relationship is genuine.

Finally, patience is the key when it comes to immigration.
We require it for our future to be secure, But they have an even bigger role that is to keep their borders secure.



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

hcart said:


> That seems strange.
> 
> Unfortunately many defacto and spouse relationships are under scrutiny nowadays as seemingly there is a scope of fake relationships just to obtain a permanent residency.
> 
> I personally know some guys here who had a very difficult time proving that their partners and spouses were genuine(even when they had legitimate marriage certificates).
> 
> If they keep asking you about stuff, just keep providing them with all the necessary documents.Nothing to worry if your relationship is genuine.
> 
> Finally, patience is the key when it comes to immigration.
> We require it for our future to be secure, But they have an even bigger role that is to keep their borders secure.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


In my case they have clearly asked for evidence of relationship prior to marriage date. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

I need clarification for claiming points for employment, I read from DIBP website that I have one selection from the following two routes to claim my employment points ;

1- the authority undertaking your skills assessment states in the assessment that your employment is skilled (in your EOI, use the date stated in your assessment as your employment commencement date).

OR

2- your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by your assessing authority on their website.

If the standards of your assessing authority are not on their website, you must meet the minimum skill level set by the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO).

For first one it's ok , but I didn't Comprehend the second ? What does it means !???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Natalia1255 said:


> Hello guys! I paid VAC2 for my spouse on 28 of April and have not got visa yet. I an very worried about my visa and I am thinking about writing my CO to enquire about application status. Do you think it might be a good idea? Thanks!


No visa was issued the last 3 months due to visa cap for the year 2016-17 being reached.

The new year quota started July 1 2017. So, lets wait for grants to come.


----------



## hcart

Amrita.khangura said:


> In my case they have clearly asked for evidence of relationship prior to marriage date.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


They might be asking you for further proofs or documents just because they might want to check on for ongoing or continued relationship between you and your better half.
As about 6 months have passed from your initial application and Case officer contact.

Please note: This is my speculation based on a similar case. Act wisely or act under a MARA certified agent.



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Amrita.khangura said:


> In my case they have clearly asked for evidence of relationship prior to marriage date.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


My cousin included 100s of pages of viber chat, call records, messenger chat, dating pics, etc. Even he had hard time proving it. Plus if marriage is two years or less, they scrutinise more.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

hcart said:


> They might be asking you for further proofs or documents just because they might want to check on for ongoing or continued relationship between you and your better half.
> As about 6 months have passed from your initial application and Case officer contact.
> 
> Please note: This is my speculation based on a similar case. Act wisely or act under a MARA certified agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


I dont know any MARA agent though i had given a lot of proofs prior to marriage as well. Can you guide me if I should contact any one else in this regard. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hcart

zaback21 said:


> My cousin included 100s of pages of viber chat, call records, messenger chat, dating pics, etc. Even he had hard time proving it. Plus if marriage is two years or less, they scrutinise more.


It's like they check to see if you are in love through messages  

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

zaback21 said:


> My cousin included 100s of pages of viber chat, call records, messenger chat, dating pics, etc. Even he had hard time proving it. Plus if marriage is two years or less, they scrutinise more.


Okay i did gave all of dis before as well. Guess they have not checked any of the documents. I though do not have any viber chats etc but i did added mobile bills and joint bank accounts plus travel tickets prior to marriage. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hcart

Amrita.khangura said:


> I dont know any MARA agent though i had given a lot of proofs prior to marriage as well. Can you guide me if I should contact any one else in this regard.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Go to this website 

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

You can search agents based on your location.
Though I guess there are very few MARA certified agents other countries outside of Australia.
You can give it a try.


Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Except the 2 cases of visa grants there hasn't been any grant or co allocation for this new financial year it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hcart

jithooos said:


> Except the 2 cases of visa grants there hasn't been any grant or co allocation for this new financial year it seems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they are busy counting the overwhelming number of cases that are pending. 

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

hcart said:


> It's like they check to see if you are in love through messages
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


I wonder lol. 

I can't imagine the hard time arranged marriage guys face cos they have nothing before marriage.


----------



## zaback21

jithooos said:


> Except the 2 cases of visa grants there hasn't been any grant or co allocation for this new financial year it seems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes people in immitracker updates stuff that usually is not true. I won't be surprised if that's the case cos nobody in the whole of expatforum has got anything at all this month.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

zaback21 said:


> I wonder lol.
> 
> I can't imagine the hard time arranged marriage guys face cos they have nothing before marriage.


True but what purpose does chat history serve its in a different language than english. And the one i have is a text file. So how does it prove anything. Documents that i am including again are travel history, mobile bills, joint bank account statement, bank transfers and payment of a course made, joint gym. Membership and joint participation in sports alongwith pictures. All this prior to wedding date. Also i have self declarations that i will attach again. I hope this makes sense. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Hello Sultan,
> 
> I have applies EOI for 189 and 190-NSW by agent ID. Now i can see that Victoria is also open for my occupation. Should i ask my agent to apply another EOI for VIC OR should do it on my own, with my own skillset ID.


You can submit a separate eoi and also apply on vic website by yourself

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaily.kul

*Gurgaon PCC*

My PCC appointment was on 28th June, 2017 and got a call from Police station on 30th June, 2017, Today 5th July I have submitted attested documents to them. 
In my case also my passport address is different.
Lets see, when they will issue the PCC. Will update you. 

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> I wonder lol.
> 
> I can't imagine the hard time arranged marriage guys face cos they have nothing before marriage.


Was just thinking what about arranged marriage and saw your comment..

My arranged marriage is about 26 months old now.. fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## adahmed

My questions are related to Temporary Partner Visa (309 from outside Australia or 820 From within Australia) if applied subsequent to grant of 189 PR for the main applicant say in July, 2017. 

Q1: How long it generally takes for grant of 309 and 820? 
Official site suggests:
309: 75 per cent of applications processed in 11 months
820: 75 per cent of applications processed in 17 months

Even if the temporary partner visa may take that long is there any alternate option available for spouse to accompany the main applicant subsequent to grant of 189 PR? (Visit Visa or other options)?

Q2: Who lodges 309 or 820 ? Spouse or Main Applicant sponsoring spouse?

Q3: In case of lodging of 309, the condition to remain outside Australia is applicable for spouse awaiting decision on 309 but not the main applicant granted 189 PR, right? 

Help me understand this please, I will really appreciate it.


----------



## m_hegazy

m_hegazy said:


> I need clarification for claiming points for employment, I read from DIBP website that I have one selection from the following two routes to claim my employment points ;
> 
> 1- the authority undertaking your skills assessment states in the assessment that your employment is skilled (in your EOI, use the date stated in your assessment as your employment commencement date).
> 
> OR
> 
> 2- your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by your assessing authority on their website.
> 
> If the standards of your assessing authority are not on their website, you must meet the minimum skill level set by the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO).
> 
> For first one it's ok , but I didn't Comprehend the second ? What does it means !???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No advice from the experts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmehta06

Heard from my agent one accountant was also given the grant this week. But he said mostly it will start to come by mid of the month. So let's hope and pray all of us get it on time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

m_hegazy said:


> No advice from the experts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already replied on the other thread you posted.


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Was just thinking what about arranged marriage and saw your comment..
> 
> My arranged marriage is about 26 months old now.. fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Well lets hope your 24 months+ will make it easy for you.


----------



## chet_ga

shaily.kul said:


> My PCC appointment was on 28th June, 2017 and got a call from Police station on 30th June, 2017, Today 5th July I have submitted attested documents to them.
> In my case also my passport address is different.
> Lets see, when they will issue the PCC. Will update you.
> 
> Thanks


Generally police station takes 2 weeks time to send report to commissioner. After that few days time. Then you will get an SMS from passport office that your PCC has been granted. Go to collect it only after 2-3 days of receiving the SMS. I went the day I received SMS and had to go back after two days to collect it.


----------



## satban

So 17th July is the new countdown date !!


----------



## Shailz

satban said:


> So 17th July is the new countdown date !!


Now where has this date emerged from?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

satban said:


> So 17th July is the new countdown date !!


Whr did this come from ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt ASR

I went to Australian high commission today , there was notice posted in the waiting room " staff is still getting used to a new system, apologies for inconvenience" or something similar . Don't remember exactly but it conveyed sorry for delay . I guess that explains the delay in visa grant for new fiscal year . 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal

Shailz said:


> Now where has this date emerged from?




I think someone said about mid of july... and 17th is first working day after that....


----------



## andreyx108b

Natalia1255 said:


> Hello guys! I paid VAC2 for my spouse on 28 of April and have not got visa yet. I an very worried about my visa and I am thinking about writing my CO to enquire about application status. Do you think it might be a good idea? Thanks!




Its a trend since April - many are in similar position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Whr did this come from ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Most likely someone's imagination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hcart

andreyx108b said:


> Most likely someone's imagination
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol 

And here I was searching the internet for something which seemingly took birth in someone's imagination.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

hcart said:


> Lol
> 
> And here I was searching the internet for something which seemingly took birth in someone's imagination.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk




It's all speculation bro. However, delay might be due to upgraded/renewed system this year. That's the only reason which looks little legitimate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Was just thinking what about arranged marriage and saw your comment..
> 
> My arranged marriage is about 26 months old now.. fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Hope they don't scrutinise much. Mine is 40 months and we recently had a new born !! No better proof to support our relationship !! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hcart said:


> Lol
> 
> And here I was searching the internet for something which seemingly took birth in someone's imagination.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Some people like to spread rumors, not necessarily about the posts above, but in general, so one should take great care when reading public forums  

DIBP is granting the visas, the only thing changed is that pattern has changed. 

We did not see MASS grants in the first days of July. 

Rest is going ok.


----------



## hcart

jithooos said:


> It's all speculation bro. However, delay might be due to upgraded/renewed system this year. That's the only reason which looks little legitimate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen any Speculation being as accurate as like say the date 17th July(from where ever that popped out) that's the reason I was on a wild goose chase on the internet.

The delay being due to upgraded/ renewed system seems a legitimate speculation.


Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

hcart said:


> I haven't seen any Speculation being as accurate as like say the date 17th July(from where ever that popped out) that's the reason I was on a wild goose chase on the internet.
> 
> The delay being due to upgraded/ renewed system seems a legitimate speculation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk




LOL bro... someone here mentioned mid July and 17th is the first working day after that. That should answer the theory behind this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jithooos said:


> Hope they don't scrutinise much. Mine is 40 months and we recently had a new born !! No better proof to support our relationship !! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.. crazy norms indeed.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

andreyx108b said:


> Some people like to spread rumors, not necessarily about the posts above, but in general, so one should take great care when reading public forums
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is granting the visas, the only thing changed is that pattern has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> We did not see MASS grants in the first days of July.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is going ok.




Very true. Things might be happening at DIBP as usual. But leaving grants aside, there hasn't been a news for CO allocation !! Strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

jithooos said:


> LOL bro... someone here mentioned mid July and 17th is the first working day after that. That should answer the theory behind this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably.

My gut feeling is things will move full steam from 10th July.

8th July is another planned maintenance, probably to sort out the teething issues.

12th is the planned 189 skillselect round.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

doubt ! 

I hold a valid visitor visa till April 2018. Am I permitted to land in Australia ? Any implications since I have already lodged 189 visa application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hcart

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Probably.
> 
> My gut feeling is things will move from 10th July.
> 
> 8th July is another planned maintenance, probably to sort out the teething issues.
> 
> 12th is the planned 189 skillselect round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Even I believe that things are going to pace up now.

DIBP is visiting the 189 visa page to change the Global Processing Times on 14th of every month to reflect current processing times, this month's update should shed some light on their work load and expected processing times.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hcart said:


> Even I believe that things are going to pace up now.
> 
> DIBP is visiting the 189 visa page to change the Global Processing Times on 14th of every month to reflect current processing times, this month's update should shed some light on their work load and expected processing times.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Those timelines are very far from reality (or should i say have been far from reality in the past) - more than 60%-80% (depending on the months of submission) are cleared within 100 days. 

Historical average being ~85 days... 

the processing time they have there is ~260+ days for SC190... way to much.


----------



## hcart

andreyx108b said:


> Those timelines are very far from reality (or should i say have been far from reality in the past) - more than 60%-80% (depending on the months of submission) are cleared within 100 days.
> 
> Historical average being ~85 days...
> 
> the processing time they have there is ~260+ days for SC190... way to much.


Unfortunately looks like every timeline here is given far from the actual time. 

For example, I had to to my Australian Federal Police Check.
The timeline they give on their website looks extended, but the actual police check came within 5 working days.



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hcart said:


> Unfortunately looks like every timeline here is given far from the actual time.
> 
> For example, I had to to my Australian Federal Police Check.
> The timeline they give on their website looks extended, but the actual police check came within 5 working days.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


there are actually underlying reason for it  

what happens is that previously people used to call DIBP en-mass after 90 days, like literally some called 5-10 times a week. Although, it is definitely not the main reason for extended timelines... but one of the reasons for sure.


----------



## hcart

andreyx108b said:


> there are actually underlying reason for it
> 
> what happens is that previously people used to call DIBP en-mass after 90 days, like literally some called 5-10 times a week. Although, it is definitely not the main reason for extended timelines... but one of the reasons for sure.


That's what I thought, it allows them to do their jobs peacefully without any annoyance.

If someone calls within the maximum time period of 7 months(more than half a year  ) then they can be referred to the website and basically avoided like a pest.

However the interesting aspect of this timeline is that even at the 7 month mark, they are promising only 90% of all applications to be processed which means, they still have an option to let the person calling know that he/she is among the 10% applicants who couldn't receive a grant within this timeline.

That is Genius.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

satban said:


> So 17th July is the new countdown date !!


Sorry, date for what?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jackschack said:


> Sorry, date for what?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


date to a new countdown. :llama:


----------



## Panda112

It's sad to see the applications moving so sloooooooow. Such excited faces, so slow department.


----------



## bhupendrababun

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Probably.
> 
> My gut feeling is things will move full steam from 10th July.
> 
> 8th July is another planned maintenance, probably to sort out the teething issues.
> 
> 12th is the planned 189 skillselect round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Flash flash

15th is also a planned maintenance

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddybrii

Hi all,

First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI (233512, Mechanical Engineer) for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?

Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


----------



## zaback21

buddybrii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI (233512, Mechanical Engineer) for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?
> 
> Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


Mechanical moved very slow and unless they invite like 200 people, you will most likely not get it on July 12. So, wait and see how it is. It could be anywhere between July 12 to Dec 2017 depending on how it goes.

You should do PCC and Medical before visa lodge but don't do anything now since you don't know when you will be invited. Wait for July 12 and then you will get the idea.


----------



## jazz25

buddybrii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI (233512, Mechanical Engineer) for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?
> 
> Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


Hello,
From April 2017, those with 75 points have been invited for 189. (Source: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2092529074)
I would advice to wait for medicals until you are invited, and about to lodge your Visa. For PCCs, depending on the country and the time taken to issue the PCC, you should decide. But try to have the PCC date of issue closer to your Visa lodge date.
Please remember that IED (Initial Entry Date) after your grant would be 1 year from the date of your PCC/Medical (earliest of the two dates).
Good luck!


----------



## Panda112

Is it necessary to inform DIBP ("update us" section) that I've quit my job if I didn't claim any points for skilled employment?

I did include all the docs while lodging the visa though (Reference letter, contract+extensions+tax docs until a few months back).


----------



## Remnk4

Hi guys, 

I've been following this forum for a while but it's my first time posting. I'm wondering if anybody has any idea about the following questions:

1. How do I know that I've been assigned to a CO?
2. Is there a preference for which GSM visas get processed first? 

Thanks!


----------



## jm88

Remnk4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while but it's my first time posting. I'm wondering if anybody has any idea about the following questions:
> 
> 1. How do I know that I've been assigned to a CO?
> 2. Is there a preference for which GSM visas get processed first?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Everyone correct me if I'm wrong: The status of your application would either go from Received to Information Requested or to Application in Progress. If that's not the case, you might get a direct grant if you uploaded all your documents. 

2. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
Other than the info on that page, they are processed First In First Out. People assume that if you are asked to provide more documents then you are on hold until you supply all of them and then you get back in the Queue.


----------



## jazz25

Remnk4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while but it's my first time posting. I'm wondering if anybody has any idea about the following questions:
> 
> 1. How do I know that I've been assigned to a CO?
> 2. Is there a preference for which GSM visas get processed first?
> 
> Thanks!


1. You won't know until the CO contacts you.
2. From our limited view on various forums, it's observed that GSM Adelaide issues more visas, and relatively quicker than GSM Brisbane. I do not have exact details as why this happens - may be smaller workforce at GSM Brisbane, or only a particular SCO getting processed there, or any of the several reasons that we can assume


----------



## JP Mosa

jithooos said:


> Hope they don't scrutinise much. Mine is 40 months and we recently had a new born !! No better proof to support our relationship !! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Relationship authenticity plays a critical role, earlier, some intellectuals used marriage and relationship as an easy way to get through DIBP , hence it came under severe scrutiny for authenticity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

jm88 said:


> 2. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> Other than the info on that page, they are processed First In First Out. *People assume that if you are asked to provide more documents then you are on hold until you supply all of them and then you get back in the Queue.*


That is true and hence people complain why CO hasn't contacted me for 3-6 months after providing information. Lets not waste DIBP's time, they will not waste yours too.


----------



## buddybrii

amit85 said:


> Hello,
> From April 2017, those with 75 points have been invited for 189. (Source: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2092529074)
> I would advice to wait for medicals until you are invited, and about to lodge your Visa. For PCCs, depending on the country and the time taken to issue the PCC, you should decide. But try to have the PCC date of issue closer to your Visa lodge date.
> Please remember that IED (Initial Entry Date) after your grant would be 1 year from the date of your PCC/Medical (earliest of the two dates).
> Good luck!


Thanks for the link. I've looked at it and trying to understand the statistics. It seems that they started off FY 16-17 with cutoff points of 60, gradually increasing to 75 at maximum. Will it be similar for FY 17-18? If so, does that mean they will consider all applicants from 60 points onwards? How will the backlogging work in that case? (i.e. clearing all remaining 75 points and below from FY 16-17)?

Do correct me if I may have misunderstood the concept.


----------



## jazz25

buddybrii said:


> Thanks for the link. I've looked at it and trying to understand the statistics. It seems that they started off FY 16-17 with cutoff points of 60, gradually increasing to 75 at maximum. Will it be similar for FY 17-18? If so, does that mean they will consider all applicants from 60 points onwards? How will the backlogging work in that case? (i.e. clearing all remaining 75 points and below from FY 16-17)?
> 
> Do correct me if I may have misunderstood the concept.


At any point of time, those with higher points get invited first. Among those with same points, the person who submits EOI first gets invited first.
This means if there are people with 75 points in queue, they will be invited first, and then 70, followed by 65.


----------



## sultan_azam

buddybrii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting here, so hopefully I can be assisted. I submitted my EOI (233512, Mechanical Engineer) for 189 and 190 through an agent and he will be dealing with my matter throughout. But I just want to get everyone's opinion here as well. The DOE for both the applications were on 13/04/17, with 65 points and 70 points (NSW) respectively. What are the chances that I will be invited in the first two rounds of invitations on July 12 and 26?
> 
> Also, I have yet to do my PCC and medical check. Is it advisable to have those done beforehand or after formally been invited only?


dnt d pcc and medicals this early will give an uncomfortable IED and you will have to pay high cost for flight ticket, analyse the invitation trend and plan for pcc/medicals a fornight before you are sure of getting an invite

as per the round details on skill select website, applicants with 2335xx 65 pointers are waiting for invite since 20/11/16 and your DoE is 13/4/17, it could take a good time to get invited,


----------



## zaback21

buddybrii said:


> Thanks for the link. I've looked at it and trying to understand the statistics. It seems that they started off FY 16-17 with cutoff points of 60, gradually increasing to 75 at maximum. Will it be similar for FY 17-18? If so, does that mean they will consider all applicants from 60 points onwards? How will the backlogging work in that case? (i.e. clearing all remaining 75 points and below from FY 16-17)?
> 
> Do correct me if I may have misunderstood the concept.


You need to consider 65 points cut-off date which is 19 Nov 2016 not 19 April for 75 points.

So, that means for the last 7 months since 19 Nov no invites for 65 pointers were issued for 2335. Your Date of Effect is 13 April. So, now you can make a prediction. 

2335 cut-off points will come down to 65 points once few rounds of invitation happens from July 12.


----------



## amigos

Dear folks,

According information from this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications, the applications before July 1st 2017 has been allocated for processing. But I see in immi tracker, even no CO allocated for application after May 9 2016.

Do you have any idea about this?

Thank you,


----------



## jazz25

amigos said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> According information from this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications, the applications before July 1st 2017 has been allocated for processing. But I see in immi tracker, even no CO allocated for application after May 9 2016.
> 
> Do you have any idea about this?
> 
> Thank you,


Hello,
COs may be allocated, and working on cases while the applicants are not aware. They come to know only when they get any communication from DIBP.


----------



## jm88

amigos said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> According information from this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications, the applications before July 1st 2017 has been allocated for processing. But I see in immi tracker, even no CO allocated for application after May 9 2016.
> 
> Do you have any idea about this?
> 
> Thank you,


Immitracker is not an official tool, it's a community-based tool. The data there gives you an idea of the activity happening but it's not the real data. You might not be contacted if the CO doesn't need more info. If they do, you will get an email at some point.
Anyway, the activity seems to be very slow for both CO contact and grants.


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> Is it necessary to inform DIBP ("update us" section) that I've quit my job if I didn't claim any points for skilled employment?
> 
> I did include all the docs while lodging the visa though (Reference letter, contract+extensions+tax docs until a few months back).


You better to inform them. 

However, there were no need for docs if you dont claim points.


----------



## andreyx108b

jm88 said:


> Immitracker is not an official tool, it's a community-based tool. The data there gives you an idea of the activity happening but it's not the real data. You might not be contacted if the CO doesn't need more info. If they do, you will get an email at some point.
> Anyway, the activity seems to be very slow for both CO contact and grants.


just to clarify, it is a real data entered by users, not made up data  :bathbaby:


----------



## jm88

Sorry @andreyx108b, that's what I meant by saying it's a community-based tool


----------



## amigos

amit85 said:


> Hello,
> COs may be allocated, and working on cases while the applicants are not aware. They come to know only when they get any communication from DIBP.


Thank you,

I mean if all application before 1 July already allocated, at least few of them should be required further information like ones before 9 May. But no applicants reported this activity so I assume there has been no CO allocation for application lodged after 9 May.


----------



## zaback21

amigos said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I mean if all application before 1 July already allocated, at least few of them should be required further information like ones before 9 May. But no applicants reported this activity so I assume there has been no CO allocation for application lodged after 9 May.


You are on point. Because no allocation or nothing has happened since 9 May but I forgot that one guy who did complete application has got his grant on 31st May. So, all those no grant for 2-3 months is a lie as I can see. Its been only the last 1 month that nothing has happened.


----------



## hasansins

It seems Gandalf the Grey started to work for DIBP. They take us for some kind of balrog trying to cross the bridge it seems. Honestly, all expectations are destroyed magnificently.


----------



## deorox

amigos said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I mean if all application before 1 July already allocated, at least few of them should be required further information like ones before 9 May. But no applicants reported this activity so I assume there has been no CO allocation for application lodged after 9 May.


Exactly what I had posted earlier. I lodged on 12th May and with the constant pattern for the past couple of weeks of allocation, I was expecting mine this week. Sadly this week is almost ending with no progress, as far as I know.


----------



## Auspr18

chet_ga said:


> Generally police station takes 2 weeks time to send report to commissioner. After that few days time. Then you will get an SMS from passport office that your PCC has been granted. Go to collect it only after 2-3 days of receiving the SMS. I went the day I received SMS and had to go back after two days to collect it.


Thanks for this info. Do you have to submit your original passport with the them for these 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Shailz

amigos said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I mean if all application before 1 July already allocated, at least few of them should be required further information like ones before 9 May. But no applicants reported this activity so I assume there has been no CO allocation for application lodged after 9 May.


It's not like that. I lodged visa on 14th June and CO WAS assigned in 7 days. There are many like me on immi tracker who lodged in June and have already been assigned Co. 
You may be heading towards direct grant. 
All the best


----------



## zaback21

deorox said:


> Exactly what I had posted earlier. I lodged on 12th May and with the constant pattern for the past couple of weeks of allocation, I was expecting mine this week. Sadly this week is almost ending with no progress, as far as I know.


If you don't have any work exp and since it looks like you did medical and submitted all PCC and documents, I don't think you will get CO contact but straight to grant.


----------



## jazz25

amigos said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I mean if all application before 1 July already allocated, at least few of them should be required further information like ones before 9 May. But no applicants reported this activity so I assume there has been no CO allocation for application lodged after 9 May.


If you look at June posts in this thread, you'll find quite a few, who have received CO contact. Also, several have received e-mail from DIBP stating the delay in visa processing due to the annual visa ceilings.
Like everyone here is suggesting, year-end (June) is sluggish, and would not see a lot of action in terms of grants, but that doesn't mean that DIBP is not doing anything in the backstage! 
Patience is the need of the hour!


----------



## Shailz

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks for this info. Do you have to submit your original passport with the them for these 2-3 weeks?


You do not have to submit anything in orignal at passport office. They just have a look, scan them in their systems and return back. 
I recently got pcc done in gurgaon


----------



## chvarma80

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks for this info. Do you have to submit your original passport with the them for these 2-3 weeks?


No you are not, if you are talking about India. For other countries, I don't know.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

zaback21 said:


> You are on point. Because no allocation or nothing has happened since 9 May but I forgot that one guy who did complete application has got his grant on 31st May. So, all those no grant for 2-3 months is a lie as I can see. Its been only the last 1 month that nothing has happened.


There are relatively small but still a number of grants in June and May, and even some in July.


----------



## amigos

Shailz said:


> It's not like that. I lodged visa on 14th June and CO WAS assigned in 7 days. There are many like me on immi tracker who lodged in June and have already been assigned Co.
> You may be heading towards direct grant.
> All the best


Hi Shailz,

Your visa SC is 189 or 190. Because I see 190 visa applicant was allocated for CO shortly, let say 5-10 days. But 189 is totally different as my observation.

Cheers


----------



## Shailz

amigos said:


> Hi Shailz,
> 
> Your visa SC is 189 or 190. Because I see 190 visa applicant was allocated for CO shortly, let say 5-10 days. But 189 is totally different as my observation.
> 
> Cheers


Oh yes! Posted in wrong thread... Mine is 190


----------



## amigos

amit85 said:


> If you look at June posts in this thread, you'll find quite a few, who have received CO contact. Also, several have received e-mail from DIBP stating the delay in visa processing due to the annual visa ceilings.
> Like everyone here is suggesting, year-end (June) is sluggish, and would not see a lot of action in terms of grants, but that doesn't mean that DIBP is not doing anything in the backstage!
> Patience is the need of the hour!


Thank Amit85,

I just want to clarify, the information published from https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications, all applications before 1 July has been allocated but the fact is not like that as people here and Immitracker reported.

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b

amigos said:


> Thank Amit85,
> 
> I just want to clarify, the information published from https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications, all applications before 1 July has been allocated but the fact is not like that as people here and Immitracker reported.
> 
> Cheers,


You can see the trend on the tracker, the accuracy is quote is... well you can analyze yourself. 

The fact is that DIBP is much slower than it used to be. 

There are two options: 

1. It will be like that going forward (since April 2017)
2. It is temporary slower period - for whatever reason. 

If you dont see activity on the tracker - 99.9% there is no activity for other people outside of it, as the pool of applicants on the tracker gives a good and valid sample.


----------



## amigos

andreyx108b said:


> You can see the trend on the tracker, the accuracy is quote is... well you can analyze yourself.
> 
> The fact is that DIBP is much slower than it used to be.
> 
> There are two options:
> 
> 1. It will be like that going forward (since April 2017)
> 2. It is temporary slower period - for whatever reason.
> 
> If you dont see activity on the tracker - 99.9% there is no activity for other people outside of it, as the pool of applicants on the tracker gives a good and valid sample.


Thank you,

You are right. But I still confuse why the Department states that all application before 1 July has been allocation (see the link) while the fact not like that.

I remember, last time when the department updated allocation date to 1 April, at least few application before even after that date reporting progress.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

2017 Grants:


----------



## andreyx108b

amigos said:


> Thank you,
> 
> You are right. But I still confuse why the Department states that all application before 1 July has been allocation (see the link) while the fact not like that.
> 
> I remember, last time when the department updated allocation date to 1 April, at least few application before even after that date reporting progress.
> 
> Cheers



they have been doing all the time.. there were times when they were current, while people were waiting enmass.


----------



## Panda112

Haha. Great Comparison. Was watching LoTR for the thousandth time the other day.
Well, let's hope unlike balrog, we can all put down Gandalf and get through the bridge.


hasansins said:


> It seems Gandalf the Grey started to work for DIBP. They take us for some kind of balrog trying to cross the bridge it seems. Honestly, all expectations are destroyed magnificently.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJZZNHekEQw


----------



## chet_ga

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks for this info. Do you have to submit your original passport with the them for these 2-3 weeks?


No. PCC will be given as a print out with stamping done on your passport when you go to collect PCC.


----------



## vaibhavjain1708

*When Can I Expect My Grant?*

Hi All,

When can I expect my grant? My case is mentioned below:

Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
Verification/Interview Call from Embassy: 30th May 2017
Points: 65
Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


----------



## chet_ga

amigos said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> According information from this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications, the applications before July 1st 2017 has been allocated for processing. But I see in immi tracker, even no CO allocated for application after May 9 2016.
> 
> Do you have any idea about this?
> 
> Thank you,


Can you please PM me the full link. The link posted in forum seems ro be broken.


----------



## tai2810

Hi everyone, 
Could u please help me to clarify my querry on Skill Assessment from EA? I passed 5 companies with the position in Structural Engineer.
- 1st employment: 3 years 2 months
- 2nd employment: 6 months
- 3rd employment: 10 months
- 4th employment: 3 months. 
- 5th employment: 5 months
I don't know whether EA will accept and calculate points for my employment in short time (under 1 year) as above. Also, EA will calculate incluing probation time or not. For above jobs, I signed the 1 year contract. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hcart

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can I expect my grant? My case is mentioned below:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Embassy: 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


Are you single or is it a family application?

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can I expect my grant? My case is mentioned below:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Embassy: 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


Although nothing can be said for certain, looking at your timelines, it appears you can expect grant letter soon. We're all waiting to see DIBP start granting visas when the 2017-2018 visa ceilings open up.


----------



## bhupendrababun

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can I expect my grant? My case is mentioned below:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Embassy: 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


Hi vaibhav,

Mine is also a similar case 

Visa lodged on 14th March 2017
CO contacted for medicals on 22nd March 2017
Reverted on 24th March 2017
Employment verification (Present Employer) done on 24th April 2017
Since then status is in progress


We can't really access the grant date. We just need to wait for DIBP to issue the golden mail. 

Cheers

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chet_ga

bhupendrababun said:


> Hi vaibhav,
> 
> Mine is also a similar case
> 
> Visa lodged on 14th March 2017
> CO contacted for medicals on 22nd March 2017
> Reverted on 24th March 2017
> Employment verification (Present Employer) done on 24th April 2017
> Since then status is in progress
> 
> 
> We can't really access the grant date. We just need to wait for DIBP to issue the golden mail.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


Hi guys few questions. 

How do we know employment verification is done? 
Is it a norm for Embassy to contact for personal verification? 
How do I know which GSM my case is allocated to?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Quick question: Will they call the person who gave me the reference letter or email him and confirm?
I am fine with both, just that I need to tell him what to expect.
Any other detail on this is much appreciated.


----------



## bhupendrababun

chet_ga said:


> Hi guys few questions.
> 
> How do we know employment verification is done?
> Is it a norm for Embassy to contact for personal verification?
> How do I know which GSM my case is allocated to?


Hello,

1)If your employer communicates to you.
2) Not every case has gone for verification. So I think there is no SOP. 
3) Unless or other you got a query from DIBP.

Cheers

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Quick question: Will they call the person who gave me the reference letter or email him and confirm?
> I am fine with both, just that I need to tell him what to expect.
> Any other detail on this is much appreciated.


It's not mandate they(DIBP) call the same person. They might be calling your HR personal and verify also. 

Example my case.

Cheers

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



chet_ga said:


> Generally police station takes 2 weeks time to send report to commissioner. After that few days time. Then you will get an SMS from passport office that your PCC has been granted. Go to collect it only after 2-3 days of receiving the SMS. I went the day I received SMS and had to go back after two days to collect it.


Are you talking about Indian scenario?
Today I have received the SMS, that my PCC was ready to collect at PSK. I thought I will go tomorrow and collect it, do you suggest to wait 2 more days?


----------



## chet_ga

chvarma80 said:


> Are you talking about Indian scenario?
> Today I have received the SMS, that my PCC was ready to collect at PSK. I thought I will go tomorrow and collect it, do you suggest to wait 2 more days?


Yes. I am from Pune and I was asked by PSK person to come back after 2 days to collect the PCC.


----------



## satban

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Whr did this come from ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


From shifted goalpost and disappointment of the first week!! 
I will tune back again on 17th to see if anything has changed. Pretty sure the ball will start rolling given the drought of last few months.

and for those with cynicism about my imagination - you are welcome, you just realized what internet is.


----------



## satban

*From a word called pragmatism...*

I will consider this a management hand-down delay to ground level employees for starting the grant roll out !!


----------



## Shailz

chvarma80 said:


> Are you talking about Indian scenario?
> Today I have received the SMS, that my PCC was ready to collect at PSK. I thought I will go tomorrow and collect it, do you suggest to wait 2 more days?


i got pcc done from ggn. i received the message in the evening. i got it the very next day. the time given by them was (mon - fri 9:30 to 11:30)


----------



## chet_ga

Shailz said:


> i got pcc done from ggn. i received the message in the evening. i got it the very next day. the time given by them was (mon - fri 9:30 to 11:30)


Probably the difference is PSK to PSK


----------



## Auspr18

Shailz said:


> i got pcc done from ggn. i received the message in the evening. i got it the very next day. the time given by them was (mon - fri 9:30 to 11:30)


How long did it take for you to get it done from ggn PCC? Was your address different from the address in the passport?


----------



## jshuks

Hi Everyone

I just saw an update on immitracker. Someone who lodged their application on the 14th of May got contacted by a case officer on the 6th of June. They made an update on the tracker today. So I guess our applications are being processed and the delay or no CO contact shouldn't cause us any worry coz our grants may be coming anytime soon. 

Cheers


----------



## Kulwinder84

jshuks said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw an update on immitracker. Someone who lodged their application on the 14th of May got contacted by a case officer on the 6th of June. They made an update on the tracker today. So I guess our applications are being processed and the delay or no CO contact shouldn't cause us any worry coz our grants may be coming anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: I have a feeling the guy selected 6th Jun by mistake as date of CO contact instead of 6th July but the news still remains good for the rest of us who are waiting/
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Wowwwwwwwww

All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

bhupendrababun said:


> It's not mandate they(DIBP) call the same person. They might be calling your HR personal and verify also.
> 
> Example my case.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


Its surely not, but in case of SD I am only aware of two cases where DIBP called someone else and not the signatory.


----------



## agrawala

Hi All,

I lodged my visa on 10 May,2017 and it is still in received status. I have renewed my passport just now. Could anyone tell me how to update the passport information? which form to use? I found out form 1022 is used for change purposes. Is it sufficient enough? 

Also I uploaded form 80 in advance. Do I need to change the form 80 as well?

Regards,
Ashish
ANZSCO: 261312

EoI Lodged: 31 Jan, 2017
Invite: 15 March, 2017
Visa lodged: 10 May, 2017


----------



## JP Mosa

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 10 May,2017 and it is still in received status. I have renewed my passport just now. Could anyone tell me how to update the passport information? which form to use? I found out form 1022 is used for change purposes. Is it sufficient enough?
> 
> Also I uploaded form 80 in advance. Do I need to change the form 80 as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish
> ANZSCO: 261312
> 
> EoI Lodged: 31 Jan, 2017
> Invite: 15 March, 2017
> Visa lodged: 10 May, 2017



Fill form 929, upload in your Immi account


----------



## seanzyc

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 10 May,2017 and it is still in received status. I have renewed my passport just now. Could anyone tell me how to update the passport information? which form to use? I found out form 1022 is used for change purposes. Is it sufficient enough?
> 
> Also I uploaded form 80 in advance. Do I need to change the form 80 as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish
> ANZSCO: 261312
> 
> EoI Lodged: 31 Jan, 2017
> Invite: 15 March, 2017
> Visa lodged: 10 May, 2017



There's a function called "update us" in immiaccount.
You may use that to update your information.


----------



## takemeout

Hello all

Has anyone met anygrants since 1st of july? Or is it still dry ?


----------



## andreyx108b

takemeout said:


> Hello all
> 
> Has anyone met anygrants since 1st of july? Or is it still dry ?




A few. 

3 as a matter of fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

aks85 said:


> 1. You won't know until the CO contacts you.
> 2. From our limited view on various forums, it's observed that GSM Adelaide issues more visas, and relatively quicker than GSM Brisbane. I do not have exact details as why this happens - may be smaller workforce at GSM Brisbane, or only a particular SCO getting processed there, or any of the several reasons that we can assume


Adelaide and waiting from Feb'17 after lodging. Not sure if that is fast. DIBP website says for 189, 75% of visas processed in 4 months and 90% in 6 months. So I think am in the special category waiting for nearly 5 months now.

189	Skilled – Independent	4 months	6 months


----------



## mm77171

Landcruiser said:


> Adelaide and waiting from Feb'17 after lodging. Not sure if that is fast. DIBP website says for 189, 75% of visas processed in 4 months and 90% in 6 months. So I think am in the special category waiting for nearly 5 months now.
> 
> 189	Skilled – Independent	4 months	6 months


Please don't say that. We are not special, we are extraordinarily special for DIBP. I'm waiting since Jan 2017 and 3 months since last CO contact on 10th April.


----------



## chet_ga

Just a basic question, 
After CO asked for my wife's English Proficiency letter, and I provided it on 10th May, my application is in status "Assessment in Progress". No further contact from CO. Does this mean my other documents are ok? Is this a good thing or bad?


----------



## suhasaraos

*Grant*

I just noticed that someone who had lodged on 12th June under ANZCO 312211 got a Grant! This is unbelievably quick and hopefully sign of things to come! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

chet_ga said:


> Just a basic question,
> After CO asked for my wife's English Proficiency letter, and I provided it on 10th May, my application is in status "Assessment in Progress". No further contact from CO. Does this mean my other documents are ok? Is this a good thing or bad?


It just means they are assessing your case after receiving further documents. Nothing bad nothing good. Just their due diligence going on.

I'm in the same boat, keep calm it will come.


----------



## Kulwinder84

suhasaraos said:


> I just noticed that someone who had lodged on 12th June under ANZCO 312211 got a Grant! This is unbelievably quick and hopefully sign of things to come! :fingerscrossed:




Is it so? I think then what does would be the matter is in which profession one is working? For example, if one is working as a software Er., can expect grant earlier than others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

suhasaraos said:


> I just noticed that someone who had lodged on 12th June under ANZCO 312211 got a Grant! This is unbelievably quick and hopefully sign of things to come! :fingerscrossed:


Where did you notice that? Immitracker?


----------



## Kulwinder84

Zidane's Daddy said:


> It just means they are assessing your case after receiving further documents. Nothing bad nothing good. Just their due diligence going on.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat, keep calm it will come.




You are right, me as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

Landcruiser said:


> Adelaide and waiting from Feb'17 after lodging. Not sure if that is fast. DIBP website says for 189, 75% of visas processed in 4 months and 90% in 6 months. So I think am in the special category waiting for nearly 5 months now.
> 
> 189	Skilled – Independent	4 months	6 months


I understand the long wait, but grant timings depend on several factors. One of the main factors is how satisfied is the CO with your applications/documents, and whether he wants any additional information or checks like employment verification. Depending from case to case, timings may vary.
Fortunately or unfortunately the entire process is under the wraps, and we can only speculate and wait.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Kulwinder84

aks85 said:


> I understand the long wait, but grant timings depend on several factors. One of the main factors is how satisfied is the CO with your applications/documents, and whether he wants any additional information or checks like employment verification. Depending from case to case, timings may vary.
> 
> Fortunately or unfortunately the entire process is under the wraps, and we can only speculate and wait.
> 
> Good luck to you!




Very true brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

I saw a case in immitracker lodged on 12 Jun received direct grant today (Jul 6).
Wow this is super fast!


----------



## zaback21

seanzyc said:


> I saw a case in immitracker lodged on 12 Jun received direct grant today (Jul 6).
> Wow this is super fast!


Direct grant is usually fast. It used to be 7 -12 days in March-April 2017 depending on nationality.


----------



## jazz25

mm77171 said:


> Please don't say that. We are not special, we are extraordinarily special for DIBP. I'm waiting since Jan 2017 and 3 months since last CO contact on 10th April.


Considering the fact there there are people who lodged in early 2016 and still awaiting grant, I think we're slightly in better position. Keep the hope alive. A flood of grants is expected this month!
Good Luck!!


----------



## suhasaraos

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Where did you notice that? Immitracker?


Yes its on immitracker.


----------



## potpot

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my Visa last June 2017 status RECEIVED. I am a Registered Nurse NEC, currently here in Australia. My ANMAC Skills Assessment is expiring this August 2017, ANMAC assessment expires after 2 years I had mine last August 2015. I am just wondering if anyone has an idea if CO may need to ask for another assessment since mine is expiring. I Appreciate all your response and praying to God for all our Grants! Thank you!


----------



## sultan_azam

potpot said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa last June 2017 status RECEIVED. I am a Registered Nurse NEC, currently here in Australia. My ANMAC Skills Assessment is expiring this August 2017, ANMAC assessment expires after 2 years I had mine last August 2015. I am just wondering if anyone has an idea if CO may need to ask for another assessment since mine is expiring. I Appreciate all your response and praying to God for all our Grants! Thank you!


New assessment wont be asked 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

Had a weird experience when applying for PCC from Bangalore today. They gave it directly even though my address was different from the place I am staying; both are in Bangalore though. Its just a printout on which the officer stamps and sign. 

Only thing was that they wanted proof that I would be travelling to Australia. Since I was still waiting for the invite, all I had was the EOI, and he was ok after I logged in and showed it on my mobile. For my wife, I just pointed out the section that stated that the partner would be accompanied in a future application .


----------



## cadimi

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 10 May,2017 and it is still in received status. I have renewed my passport just now. Could anyone tell me how to update the passport information? which form to use? I found out form 1022 is used for change purposes. Is it sufficient enough?
> 
> Also I uploaded form 80 in advance. Do I need to change the form 80 as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish
> ANZSCO: 261312
> 
> EoI Lodged: 31 Jan, 2017
> Invite: 15 March, 2017
> Visa lodged: 10 May, 2017


No need to fill form 929, you can go to Update us and select Change passport details. The result comes appear as form 929 in doc checklist. I've done the same thing last week.


----------



## jazz25

jackschack said:


> Had a weird experience when applying for PCC from Bangalore today. They gave it directly even though my address was different from the place I am staying; both are in Bangalore though. Its just a printout on which the officer stamps and sign.
> 
> Only thing was that they wanted proof that I would be travelling to Australia. Since I was still waiting for the invite, all I had was the EOI, and he was ok after I logged in and showed it on my mobile. For my wife, I just pointed out the section that stated that the partner would be accompanied in a future application .


Good to see that PSK officials cooperated with you. I have been to PSKs, where they returned me 3 times for something or something else. The fact that I had carried all documents as specified on Passport India website didn't impress the APO. He had his own set of archaic rules, and would not consider the new guidelines by MEA.


----------



## potpot

sultan_azam said:


> New assessment wont be asked
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I am really anxious about the Assessment and been thinking about it. Thank you for repsonse. God Bless!


----------



## Shailz

*ggn pcc*



Auspr18 said:


> How long did it take for you to get it done from ggn PCC? Was your address different from the address in the passport?


yes my address was different. it took almost a week,


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Shailz said:


> i got pcc done from ggn. i received the message in the evening. i got it the very next day. the time given by them was (mon - fri 9:30 to 11:30)


Do they do physical verification as well in gurgaon for PCC?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saloh94

Hello guys, I am confused here. I just completed my Bachelors degree (hons) in Petroleum Engineering, and have already applied for visa subclass 476. However, I have been keeping an eye on subclass visa 189 and I cant be sure if Petroleum Engineering has been added or not. As per my understanding, for visa 189, one needs an occupation from the MLTSSL. I saw Petroleum Engineering in the list of MLTSSL somewhere. But in some other sites there is no Petroleum Engineering in the MLTSSL. Can someone please clarify this?


----------



## Shailz

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Do they do physical verification as well in gurgaon for PCC?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


in my case, they asked me to come to the police station to take a form, fill it and come back with id proofs of references. that was it.


----------



## vikaschandra

Saloh94 said:


> Hello guys, I am confused here. I just completed my Bachelors degree (hons) in Petroleum Engineering, and have already applied for visa subclass 476. However, I have been keeping an eye on subclass visa 189 and I cant be sure if Petroleum Engineering has been added or not. As per my understanding, for visa 189, one needs an occupation from the MLTSSL. I saw Petroleum Engineering in the list of MLTSSL somewhere. But in some other sites there is no Petroleum Engineering in the MLTSSL. Can someone please clarify this?


check the official list from DIBP here

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

Petroleum Engineer is on MLTSSL


----------



## Saloh94

vikaschandra said:


> check the official list from DIBP here
> 
> 
> Petroleum Engineer is on MLTSSL


Yeah that is where I saw PE in the MLTSSL. However, isn't that list for visas 457 and 186 only?


----------



## Kulwinder84

Hello friends. Please need help.

I have lodged my file on 5th April 2017 under 489 visa to SA. But I checked immi tracker, it's not at all showing anything related to me or my profile. Please update me what would be the reason, why it's not featuring there?

Thanks in advance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

I think you got confused between immi account and immi tracker.
Immiaccount is an Australian government service that allows you to lodge, pay, keep track of and update/ finalize your visa process.

Immi tracker is a third party website (database) where people post and update their status of entire immigration process. You're not automatically signed in to immi tracker just because you lodged the visa.

To put things to perspective, what you are saying is like 
I have already gotten my passport, why don't I have a facebook profile yet?​


Kulwinder84 said:


> Hello friends. Please need help.
> 
> I have lodged my file on 5th April 2017 under 489 visa to SA. But I checked immi tracker, it's not at all showing anything related to me or my profile. Please update me what would be the reason, why it's not featuring there?
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Panda112 said:


> I think you got confused between immi account and immi tracker.
> 
> Immiaccount is an Australian government service that allows you to lodge, pay, keep track of and update/ finalize your visa process.
> 
> 
> 
> Immi tracker is a third party website (database) where people post and update their status of entire immigration process. You're not automatically signed in to immi tracker just because you lodged the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> To put things to perspective, what you are saying is like
> 
> I have already gotten my passport, why don't I have a facebook profile yet?​




Ok. Thank u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Sorry I forgot to mention, do open up an account in immitracker, add your case and you'll not only have an updated idea of where your case stands but you'll also be helping out fellow to be expats in the process. All the best.



Kulwinder84 said:


> Ok. Thank u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jackschack said:


> Had a weird experience when applying for PCC from Bangalore today. They gave it directly even though my address was different from the place I am staying; both are in Bangalore though. Its just a printout on which the officer stamps and sign.
> 
> Only thing was that they wanted proof that I would be travelling to Australia. Since I was still waiting for the invite, all I had was the EOI, and he was ok after I logged in and showed it on my mobile. For my wife, I just pointed out the section that stated that the partner would be accompanied in a future application .


lucky you


----------



## nishish

Saloh94 said:


> Hello guys, I am confused here. I just completed my Bachelors degree (hons) in Petroleum Engineering, and have already applied for visa subclass 476. However, I have been keeping an eye on subclass visa 189 and I cant be sure if Petroleum Engineering has been added or not. As per my understanding, for visa 189, one needs an occupation from the MLTSSL. I saw Petroleum Engineering in the list of MLTSSL somewhere. But in some other sites there is no Petroleum Engineering in the MLTSSL. Can someone please clarify this?


https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
Mate above is the list for visa 189, 190 and 489.
Sorry, but petroleum isn't there.


----------



## sandy dhull

Does anybody have an idea about how do we know that a CO has been appointed?


----------



## andreyx108b

Landcruiser said:


> Adelaide and waiting from Feb'17 after lodging. Not sure if that is fast. DIBP website says for 189, 75% of visas processed in 4 months and 90% in 6 months. So I think am in the special category waiting for nearly 5 months now.
> 
> 189	Skilled – Independent	4 months	6 months


Its a long wait by the timelines we are used to. 

However, I am seeing more and more people who are waiting 4-5-6-7 months now. :grouphug:


----------



## viveksharma2175

I have completed my Masters of Information Systems from Melbourne.

If I have assessed my Bachelor's of Information Technology degree already by ACS, do I still need to assess my Masters degree.

Please help.


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

What is the link for occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 programme year?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## jm88

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the link for occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 programme year?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Not published yet.


----------



## jm88

Immitracker shows another grant yesterday! Let's hope they start flowing soon!!


----------



## staokeer

vikaschandra said:


> check the official list from DIBP here
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> Petroleum Engineer is on MLTSSL



Can you tell me what's the difference between STSOL and MLTSSL ?


----------



## jm88

staokeer said:


> Can you tell me what's the difference between STSOL and MLTSSL ?


What is Australia’s Skilled Occupation List

The Australian Skilled Occupations List is a list of occupations that must be filled which are not being filled locally. The list is reviewed annually by the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection. This used to be known as the SOL and the CSOL.

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) is being replaced by the Medium and Long term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL).

Occupations currently listed on the SOL will remain available for visas that use the SOL at the sole occupation list (the Skilled Independent (subclass 189), the Graduate Work stream of the Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) and the Eligible Relative Nominated stream of the Skilled Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).

The Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) has been replaced by the Short term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL).

There has been a removal of 216 occupations from the CSOL in creating the STSOL.

These removed occupations will affect the Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186), the Temporary Work (Skilled) (subclass 457), the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190), the State and Territory Nominated stream of the subclass 489 and some applicants for the Training visa (subclass 407).

In addition, 24 occupations listed on the STSOL will now only be eligible for positions located in regional Australia (for the subclass 457 and the subclass 186) and for the State and Territory Nominated stream of the subclass 489.

Source:
https://www.mygration.com.au/australias-skilled-occupations-list-2017/


----------



## hcart

jm88 said:


> Immitracker shows another grant yesterday! Let's hope they start flowing soon!!


That's a total of 4 grants if I am not wrong.
Let's hope they really start flowing or who knows people might not be updating it immediately after getting a grant instead partying hard and getting ready for Australia.




Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

hcart said:


> That's a total of 4 grants if I am not wrong.
> Let's hope they really start flowing or who knows people might not be updating it immediately after getting a grant instead partying hard and getting ready for Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk




Very true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

sandy dhull said:


> Does anybody have an idea about how do we know that a CO has been appointed?


You'll know only if CO contacts you.


----------



## zaback21

sandy dhull said:


> Does anybody have an idea about how do we know that a CO has been appointed?


Why you want a CO Contact ? Just go straight for grant unless you want to delay visa processing for some reason.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kulwinder84 said:


> Very true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say 90% update within 24 hours... 

If you compare to last year... most updated on the day. 

I am hoping for next week.


----------



## naveen1224

sandy dhull said:


> Does anybody have an idea about how do we know that a CO has been appointed?


You will get a commencement mail or CO will contact you if any document is missing.


----------



## sara26

Hello guys
I can see in immitracker that members who lodged visa application by Apr 15, 2017, recieved grant~
Keeping my fingers crossed that i shall recieve grant by july 
But i really don't know....

Below is my case history
Visa appln.lodged on Apr 25, 2017
CO contact date on Jun 6,2017
Medicals done on Jun 10,2017
Awaiting for grant


----------



## andreyx108b

sara26 said:


> Hello guys
> I can see in immitracker that members who lodged visa application by Apr 15, 2017, recieved grant~
> Keeping my fingers crossed that i shall recieve grant by july
> But i really don't know....
> 
> Below is my case history
> Visa appln.lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> CO contact date on Jun 6,2017
> Medicals done on Jun 10,2017
> Awaiting for grant


Good luck to you! Hopefully!


----------



## sara26

Thank you mate~


----------



## khan4344

Guys considering the slow period when do you think I should expect grant with my below timelines
Software Engineer (65 Points)

Application Lodged: 06 April 2017
Medical Done: 10th April 2017
Co Contact 15th April (Request to Upload documents)
Documents Uploaded: 20th April 2017 (Everything)
Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mm77171

I lodged on 17th Jan 2017 and CO contact on 10 Feb and 10th April. Still nothing. 
All I'm doing right now is waiting like anything for a ray of light. 




sara26 said:


> Hello guys
> I can see in immitracker that members who lodged visa application by Apr 15, 2017, recieved grant~
> Keeping my fingers crossed that i shall recieve grant by july
> But i really don't know....
> 
> Below is my case history
> Visa appln.lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> CO contact date on Jun 6,2017
> Medicals done on Jun 10,2017
> Awaiting for grant


----------



## jm88

mm77171 said:


> I lodged on 17th Jan 2017 and CO contact on 10 Feb and 10th April. Still nothing.
> All I'm doing right now is waiting like anything for a ray of light.


You are not alone....

Applied - March 17th
CO Contact - March 27th
PCC from HK - May 23rd
Still waiting...


----------



## chumashankar

khan4344 said:


> Guys considering the slow period when do you think I should expect grant with my below timelines
> 
> Software Engineer (65 Points)
> 
> 
> 
> Application Lodged: 06 April 2017
> 
> Medical Done: 10th April 2017
> 
> Co Contact 15th April (Request to Upload documents)
> 
> Documents Uploaded: 20th April 2017 (Everything)
> 
> Grant::fingerscrossed:




Only GOD answer this question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hcart

khan4344 said:


> Guys considering the slow period when do you think I should expect grant with my below timelines
> Software Engineer (65 Points)
> 
> Application Lodged: 06 April 2017
> Medical Done: 10th April 2017
> Co Contact 15th April (Request to Upload documents)
> Documents Uploaded: 20th April 2017 (Everything)
> Grant::fingerscrossed:


You and I share similar time-frames. I don't know about offshore applications but my friends who have applied onshore(same as me) before April have all received their grant in May or June.
Let's hope for the best.

I believe that when they say "Global Processing Times" they mean processing times all over the world including Australia.
I am not basing this on any data, but I believe that offshore applications tend to take a bit longer than onshore applications.
I have reasons to come to this conclusion.

First, most offshore applications are family applications and I believe it takes the case officer longer to go through all the documents uploaded for each member of the family.

Second, most offshore applications have experience attached along with their application, which has to undergo scrutiny which I believe might take up time.

Most onshore applications just attach their studies EA assessment or ACS assessment (after professional year) and appear for PTE for 7 band equivalent in each(WRLS modules)to gain 65 points.
All of this is instantly verifiable in most cases as the individual has Australian education and Australian assessment.

Now your question of whether you should expect a grant?
The answer is Yes and hopefully within this month if you are onshore applicant.

Again I say hopefully because someone in the forum has indicated that the staff is getting adopted to a new software. So no one can assess on which date you'll receive the grant.

Note: These are purely my assumptions based on my experience. Please do not take it as a guideline.



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty78

Rahul.Menon said:


> I tried ICICI, HDFC and Axis (almost 15 branches) in Bangalore. All of them said they can issue a Forex Card only if I submit air tickets and approved visa letter. Then I approached Kotak Mahindra and they issued me a forex card the very next day. I just gave a copy of my passport and that's it. Of course I had to open an account with Kotak (which I still maintain) but the entire process was almost hassle-free.
> 
> P.S. Standard Chartered have started to issue Forex Cards about a month ago and maybe they would relax certain rules now. Not sure though.
> 
> Best
> RM


You can try Thomascook forex card as well.. you don't require to open an account for that.
There service and customer care is really good.

Satvinder

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba

jm88 said:


> You are not alone....
> 
> Applied - March 17th
> CO Contact - March 27th
> PCC from HK - May 23rd
> Still waiting...



Man your dates are almost same as mine.i am in 261313 software eng category with 65 points ..u?

Applied - March 16th
CO contact - March 26th
Replied with document - March 27th
Grant - waiting waiting waiting


----------



## jm88

omsaibaba said:


> Man your dates are almost same as mine.i am in 261313 software eng category with 65 points ..u?
> 
> Applied - March 16th
> CO contact - March 26th
> Replied with document - March 27th
> Grant - waiting waiting waiting


It's a small word after all...

Same 261313 with 75 points :smile:


----------



## neerajrk

I applied for visa on 25th April , however kept uploading the documents till 30th May. Does that make any difference in priority of my application.

My application is in received status with no visible activity or information from DBIP since 25th April.


----------



## hcart

neerajrk said:


> I applied for visa on 25th April , however kept uploading the documents till 30th May. Does that make any difference in priority of my application.
> 
> My application is in received status with no visible activity or information from DBIP since 25th April.


Did a case officer contact you asking you for further documents ?

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

zaback21 said:


> Why you want a CO Contact ? Just go straight for grant unless you want to delay visa processing for some reason.


Who demands a Co contact, but not everybody is lucky enough to get direct grant. So by Co contact at least you know that process has started.


----------



## Prantika Das

Hi Guys co contacted me on 8th May and today I uploaded my Singapore PCC. I have applied for 189 software engineer with 70 pts. Please let me know are everyone getting employment verification call, my issue is I am.currently in USA. Also any idea how long will it take to get grant?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

Hi, 
Can someone please help me to get this sorted. CO contacted me a couple of weeks ago requesting few docs and i ve already uploaded them and pressed "information provided" button. 

My worry is that the CO letter i received says " Timeframe for response: You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."

What is meant by provide your response in writing? It asks to send the response to CO and then asks to upload docs to IMMI and not to send any notification emails to them. In that case, what exactly should be sent to the CO? As of now i did not write to CO even though i have uploaded all requested docs to immi account. Is it better to write to them saying that i have provided requested docs.


Appreciate very much if you can help me on this.


----------



## Prantika Das

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me to get this sorted. CO contacted me a couple of weeks ago requesting few docs and i ve already uploaded them and pressed "information provided" button.
> 
> My worry is that the CO letter i received says " Timeframe for response: You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> What is meant by provide your response in writing? It asks to send the response to CO and then asks to upload docs to IMMI and not to send any notification emails to them. In that case, what exactly should be sent to the CO? As of now i did not write to CO even though i have uploaded all requested docs to immi account. Is it better to write to them saying that i have provided requested docs.
> 
> 
> Appreciate very much if you can help me on this.


Hi nothing else is required, for ppl who send by post need to mail co, it is also mentioned no need to mail.co informing uploaded documents status . Also mentioned u can take more time to upload docs. So be chilled and pray for grant

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Afz29

*189 waiting*

Hi guys
I got invitation in December 2016 case offiecer contacted for more docs in Jan i uploaded them in feb 
Still waiting for decision 
Any one from December batch ?????


----------



## jazz25

Afz29 said:


> Hi guys
> I got invitation in December 2016 case offiecer contacted for more docs in Jan i uploaded them in feb
> Still waiting for decision
> Any one from December batch ?????


Check this out: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## Rampal

aks85 said:


> Check this out: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


I am waiting from November 2016


----------



## casperkhan

Afz29 said:


> Hi guys
> I got invitation in December 2016 case offiecer contacted for more docs in Jan i uploaded them in feb
> Still waiting for decision
> Any one from December batch ?????


yeah , i am also waiting for my visa , i submitted my all the docs and my fee deducted on 23rd December 2016, since then i am waiting for the grant , sent 2 emails to query about my grant no response from them , no experience verification call to any employer . i have been to USA for 3 months also uploaded my USA contact number but no response . i think department is overall slow i am expecting the grant in august because my medical was on 26th September and i think after visa i won't have much time to pack up things.


----------



## mianumar1992

Hi Everyone. 

My name is Muhammad and I am a Pakistani citizen currently living in Australia on a student visa. I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 03/03/2017 for Electronics Engineer ANZSC 233411. My points claim is equal to 60 and the breakdown is provided below.

Education: 15
Language Proficiency: 20
Age: 25
Total: 60

I wanted to ask about the probable invitation round in which I can hope to get an invite.

Really hoping to hear back from you guys.

Cheers!


----------



## casperkhan

mianumar1992 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> My name is Muhammad and I am a Pakistani citizen currently living in Australia on a student visa. I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 03/03/2017 for Electronics Engineer ANZSC 233411. My points claim is equal to 60 and the breakdown is provided below.
> 
> Education: 15
> Language Proficiency: 20
> Age: 25
> Total: 60
> 
> I wanted to ask about the probable invitation round in which I can hope to get an invite.
> 
> Really hoping to hear back from you guys.
> 
> Cheers!


based on my theory , first of all check the occupation ceiling

CODE Name ceiling invitations to date
2334	Electronics Engineers	1000	1000

which is done so far , new ceiling yet to be published by Department
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


and whereas 60 points are concerned , you will be able to get invite by September, figures crossed


----------



## sharma1981

Rampal said:


> I am waiting from November 2016


Do you mean you have no response since Nov 16 till now?

No update as well?


----------



## seanzyc

mianumar1992 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> My name is Muhammad and I am a Pakistani citizen currently living in Australia on a student visa. I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 03/03/2017 for Electronics Engineer ANZSC 233411. My points claim is equal to 60 and the breakdown is provided below.
> 
> Education: 15
> Language Proficiency: 20
> Age: 25
> Total: 60
> 
> I wanted to ask about the probable invitation round in which I can hope to get an invite.
> 
> Really hoping to hear back from you guys.
> 
> Cheers!


If the ceiling for Electronics Engineer is still 1000. You would have to wait over half a year from now at least...

The last person invited with 60 is at around 12 Dec 2016 (cannot remember the exact date but close). The last four rounds in the 16-17 year each pushed the cut-off date to move forward for approx. 7 days. But the invitations in those four rounds are doubled to around 55 invitations. If the number of invitations goes back to normal, the cut-off date will move forward slower for those people with 60 points.

You are currently four months away from the last person invited with 60 points.. 

I would suggest you to also apply for NSW nomination when NSW updates their occupation list. 

Good luck.


----------



## asad_18pk

Afz29 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got invitation in December 2016 case offiecer contacted for more docs in Jan i uploaded them in feb
> 
> Still waiting for decision
> 
> Any one from December batch ?????




I lodged my application in Dec 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casperkhan

asad_18pk said:


> I lodged my application in Dec 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey , don't worry i am also waiting


----------



## mash2017

Prantika Das said:


> mash2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can someone please help me to get this sorted. CO contacted me a couple of weeks ago requesting few docs and i ve already uploaded them and pressed "information provided" button.
> 
> My worry is that the CO letter i received says " Timeframe for response: You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount."
> 
> What is meant by provide your response in writing? It asks to send the response to CO and then asks to upload docs to IMMI and not to send any notification emails to them. In that case, what exactly should be sent to the CO? As of now i did not write to CO even though i have uploaded all requested docs to immi account. Is it better to write to them saying that i have provided requested docs.
> 
> 
> Appreciate very much if you can help me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nothing else is required, for ppl who send by post need to mail co, it is also mentioned no need to mail.co informing uploaded documents status . Also mentioned u can take more time to upload docs. So be chilled and pray for grant
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Prantika! Let's pray for grants coming this way soon


----------



## raj.choppari2

Hiii I applied on 30th April front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC, the last document i uploaded was on 13th may but so far my status still in Received nothing changed and no CO contact yet. no employment verification either just confused


----------



## zaback21

sandy dhull said:


> Who demands a Co contact, but not everybody is lucky enough to get direct grant. So by Co contact at least you know that process has started.


There is no luck in Direct Grant. Direct Grant is knowing and planning. If you know something called Complete Application, you would have known. Please read the section *Achieving a faster visa decision *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

By not getting CO Contact you know you won't be getting CO Contact and hence your application is in processing to be granted soon. DIBP doesn't leave your application, they process all based on first come first serve policy. So, you don't need a CO Contact to know it has started.

In any case if you haven't got a CO Contact and uploaded everything + Medical done, you will be getting your grant soon.


----------



## adahmed

I didn't hear on this from anyone. I would really appreciate if you may please respond some of following queries.

Thanks



adahmed said:


> My questions are related to Temporary Partner Visa (309 from outside Australia or 820 From within Australia) if applied subsequent to grant of 189 PR for the main applicant say in July, 2017.
> 
> Q1: How long it generally takes for grant of 309 and 820?
> Official site suggests:
> 309: 75 per cent of applications processed in 11 months
> 820: 75 per cent of applications processed in 17 months
> 
> Even if the temporary partner visa may take that long is there any alternate option available for spouse to accompany the main applicant subsequent to grant of 189 PR? (Visit Visa or other options)?
> 
> Q2: Who lodges 309 or 820 ? Spouse or Main Applicant sponsoring spouse?
> 
> Q3: In case of lodging of 309, the condition to remain outside Australia is applicable for spouse awaiting decision on 309 but not the main applicant granted 189 PR, right?
> 
> Help me understand this please, I will really appreciate it.


----------



## Dejavusick

Hi All, 

My employment verification is done this week. AUS embassy has contacted my employer. They had a list of questions. They contacted like 3-4 times to get them answered. 

Now, i know its not a valid question with the recent trend, but still wanted to check, how long does it take to get grant after employee verification ?

Thanks 

Job Code: 261112 (System ANalyst)
Visa App : Jan'17


----------



## adahmed

Is it most recent employer? And May I know what were the questions like? I haven't heard anything regarding my employment verification from any of my employers yet.

I wonder who they contact, is it addressed to HR department as general or more specific to the person issuing the experience letter?




Dejavusick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My employment verification is done this week. AUS embassy has contacted my employer. They had a list of questions. They contacted like 3-4 times to get them answered.
> 
> Now, i know its not a valid question with the recent trend, but still wanted to check, how long does it take to get grant after employee verification ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Job Code: 261112 (System ANalyst)
> Visa App : Jan'17


----------



## bhupendrababun

Dejavusick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My employment verification is done this week. AUS embassy has contacted my employer. They had a list of questions. They contacted like 3-4 times to get them answered.
> 
> Now, i know its not a valid question with the recent trend, but still wanted to check, how long does it take to get grant after employee verification ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Job Code: 261112 (System ANalyst)
> Visa App : Jan'17


Dude is it the AHC or embassy?

why they have contacted 3-4times and Who has told you that?

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

Dejavusick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My employment verification is done this week. AUS embassy has contacted my employer. They had a list of questions. They contacted like 3-4 times to get them answered.
> 
> Now, i know its not a valid question with the recent trend, but still wanted to check, how long does it take to get grant after employee verification ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Job Code: 261112 (System ANalyst)
> Visa App : Jan'17


What were the questions they have asked ?


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

zaback21 said:


> There is no luck in Direct Grant. Direct Grant is knowing and planning. If you know something called Complete Application, you would have known. Please read the section *Achieving a faster visa decision *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> By not getting CO Contact you know you won't be getting CO Contact and hence your application is in processing to be granted soon. DIBP doesn't leave your application, they process all based on first come first serve policy. So, you don't need a CO Contact to know it has started.
> 
> In any case if you haven't got a CO Contact and uploaded everything + Medical done, you will be getting your grant soon.


hello there
Thanks for your prompt reply. But i think you stretched my question too far. It was just a simple question. And please stop assuming people's situation. I didn't mention neither you asked whether i know or have i not completed my application. I don't remember asking you either about whether DIBP would process or leave my application. Few people remained to the point and answered my query. I hope you could do the same for others. Hope you got my point.
Regards
regards


----------



## Sourabh123

jm88 said:


> Not published yet.


Thanks

Any idea when it is going to be published? or Usually gets published?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## amit9

Sorry if it's irrelevant but may I ask what type of documents CO is asking even after we load all of the documents in the list?



omsaibaba said:


> Man your dates are almost same as mine.i am in 261313 software eng category with 65 points ..u?
> 
> Applied - March 16th
> CO contact - March 26th
> Replied with document - March 27th
> Grant - waiting waiting waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

amit9 said:


> Sorry if it's irrelevant but may I ask what type of documents CO is asking even after we load all of the documents in the list?




Well, maybe something is missed.

Quite often They send requests for the one you already uploaded - we guess due to inability to open some attachments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Q1: Official website is quite accurate with partner visa unless the couple is a new wed and additional verification is needed. Yes, it is possible to temporarily bring in the spouse in visiting visa which usually takes shorter time to process.

Q2: Spouse

Q3: I believe so.

You'll find the experts on spouse visa in below thread. I'd suggest you to repost the question below so that you'll get up to date and accurate info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/162080-partner-visa-subclasses-309-100-visa-processing-time-frames.html



adahmed said:


> I didn't hear on this from anyone. I would really appreciate if you may please respond some of following queries.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Prantika Das

casperkhan said:


> yeah , i am also waiting for my visa , i submitted my all the docs and my fee deducted on 23rd December 2016, since then i am waiting for the grant , sent 2 emails to query about my grant no response from them , no experience verification call to any employer . i have been to USA for 3 months also uploaded my USA contact number but no response . i think department is overall slow i am expecting the grant in august because my medical was on 26th September and i think after visa i won't have much time to pack up things.


Where did u update ur no


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer

asad_18pk said:


> I lodged my application in Dec 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm from december batch


----------



## Jacobann

asad_18pk said:


> I lodged my application in Dec 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, same here! Waiting since Dec 15, 2016 after replying to CO contact with requested document.

Regards,


----------



## ahmer_125

Experts guide me,

My brother applied 189 visa fees in august 2016. At the time of submission he added his wife and younger sister with his application. He submitted the PCC and medical of his sister in September 2016. During the time he deffered his wife medical due to pregnancy and complete his own medical with wife and new born in April 2017. Now if he gets grant soon what could be likely the 1st entry date in Australia. Do you think 1st entry date is related to primary applicant medical expiry?

Thanks,


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,


In Form 80, I have made a mistake in my mother's date of birth.

What can i do to rectify it?
Should i again Upload form 80 with correction????

Please Guide!!!!!!!


----------



## zaback21

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> In Form 80, I have made a mistake in my mother's date of birth.
> 
> What can i do to rectify it?
> Should i again Upload form 80 with correction????
> 
> Please Guide!!!!!!!


Use Update us in ImmiAccount.


----------



## jackschack

Just wondering, have read about all the people waiting for 6 and more months, but does anyone know what is the earliest a direct grant can happen? Any lucky folks in this forum?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prantika Das

zaback21 said:


> Use Update us in ImmiAccount.


Form 1023 I guess

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Dejavusick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> My employment verification is done this week. AUS embassy has contacted my employer. They had a list of questions. They contacted like 3-4 times to get them answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i know its not a valid question with the recent trend, but still wanted to check, how long does it take to get grant after employee verification ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Job Code: 261112 (System ANalyst)
> 
> Visa App : Jan'17




How did you come to know about employment verification ? Did HR tell you ? Or did the call came to the manager who wrote the reference letter ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Prantika Das said:


> Form 1023 I guess
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Both can be used, but Update Us is more convenient and i would say preferred method.


----------



## zaback21

Prantika Das said:


> Form 1023 I guess
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


Update Us automatically generates a Form 1023 as far as I have experienced. The system is designed that way I guess.


----------



## nabtex

zaback21 said:


> Update Us automatically generates a Form 1023 as far as I have experienced. The system is designed that way I guess.


Thanks a lot for quick gidance


----------



## mohitkashyap

Hi,

In form 80, Part F- Employment- I need to fill the employer's address, as i worked in Client site in UK hence i marked as Country as UK but whereas my employer is an Indian consulting company whose address or even experience letter is having Indian address whereas my work location was not in India, so in this case which address and country do i need to mention?


Mohit


----------



## zaback21

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> In form 80, Part F- Employment- I need to fill the employer's address, as i worked in Client site in UK hence i marked as Country as UK but whereas my employer is an Indian consulting company whose address or even experience letter is having Indian address whereas my work location was not in India, so in this case which address and country do i need to mention?
> 
> 
> Mohit


I would say better mention both. Mention Parent Company's address too.


----------



## hcart

jackschack said:


> Just wondering, have read about all the people waiting for 6 and more months, but does anyone know what is the earliest a direct grant can happen? Any lucky folks in this forum?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


My friend loaded all the documents upfront and got it in about 18 days for an onshore application.

The reason you couldn't find any "lucky folks" in this forum because usually people start writing on the internet when they think they are not lucky enough.

I guess a person usually waits for some period and then becomes impatient enough to go through the forums and then starts posting when the timeline seemingly isn't usual.This is true in my case.

Cheers.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hcart said:


> My friend loaded all the documents upfront and got it in about 18 days for an onshore application.
> 
> The reason you couldn't find any "lucky folks" in this forum because usually people start writing on the internet when they think they are not lucky enough.
> 
> I guess a person usually waits for some period and then becomes impatient enough to go through the forums and then starts posting when the timeline seemingly isn't usual.This is true in my case.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


I can see in a table at least 50 of those who go within 15 days.


----------



## jackschack

hcart said:


> My friend loaded all the documents upfront and got it in about 18 days for an onshore application.
> 
> The reason you couldn't find any "lucky folks" in this forum because usually people start writing on the internet when they think they are not lucky enough.
> 
> I guess a person usually waits for some period and then becomes impatient enough to go through the forums and then starts posting when the timeline seemingly isn't usual.This is true in my case.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Hmm. That could be the case. Any idea about offshore applications?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jackschack said:


> Hmm. That could be the case. Any idea about offshore applications?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can all check it yourself the large data sample is public.


----------



## singh1982

Folks, I have a query; whilst I was filling form 80 for my wife(I am primary applicant), in the employment section - she doesn't have experience letter for 1 employer, where she worked for 4 months.

Considering this, should I just skip that employment, or should I not? She does have physical payslips and I think appointment letter too...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

singh1982 said:


> Folks, I have a query; whilst I was filling form 80 for my wife(I am primary applicant), in the employment section - she doesn't have experience letter for 1 employer, where she worked for 4 months.
> 
> Considering this, should I just skip that employment, or should I not? She does have physical payslips and I think appointment letter too...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


For form 80 do we need to provide the proofs? I thought it was only a declaration.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

jackschack said:


> For form 80 do we need to provide the proofs? I thought it was only a declaration.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




I would say we need to be consistent in providing information in all Forms, doesn't matter if it needs supporting docs or not.

In my case I suppressed 4 months of employment during ACS assessment as it was painful to get a proper reference letter for ACS assessment , and since it was not adding any value to my points score, I dropped those 4 months of exp. at the same time in form 80 also I omitted those 4 months exp to maintain consistency.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerat1990

Hi everyone. I Need some advice. While filling form 80, i made a typo with my dad's name. I should have written Maninder, somehow i wrote Mainder. Also in my mother's year of citizenship, i wrote 1960 instead of 1962, though I've correctly mentioned date of birth. Should i update them through the incorrect answers section? I filed my visa on 29th march 2017, case officer was appointed on 3rd April.


----------



## andreyx108b

keerat1990 said:


> Hi everyone. I Need some advice. While filling form 80, i made a typo with my dad's name. I should have written Maninder, somehow i wrote Mainder. Also in my mother's year of citizenship, i wrote 1960 instead of 1962, though I've correctly mentioned date of birth. Should i update them through the incorrect answers section? I filed my visa on 29th march 2017, case officer was appointed on 3rd April.


I would recommend to drop a line notifying of incorrect answers, it will serve to purpose 1) you correct yourself 2) Please note, you remind them of your application (usually it has no impact, but who knows?)


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Form 80 /1221 should be only in block letters / capital / upper case even if filled online ?? Please advise.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Form 80 /1221 should be only in block letters / capital / upper case even if filled online ?? Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You can complete on PC, print last page, sign, scan, merge pages.

I do it myself.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> You can complete on PC, print last page, sign, scan, merge pages.
> 
> I do it myself.


Yeah that I am aware.. thanks.

But my query is does it have to be filled in block letters / uppercase only ??

The instructions say so but I already filled in normal English letters. Thus checking. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yeah that I am aware.. thanks.
> 
> But my query is does it have to be filled in block letters / uppercase only ??
> 
> The instructions say so but I already filled in normal English letters. Thus checking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I did in normal letters.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> I did in normal letters.


Ok thanks.

So I am doing form 80 and 1221.. any more such forms to be filled please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Hello All,

When a CO contacts you, is there an entry in the correspondence section of your Immiaccount in addition to the email you receive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmer_125

Any one reply?



Experts guide me,

My brother applied 189 visa fees in august 2016. At the time of submission he added his wife and younger sister with his application. He submitted the PCC and medical of his sister in September 2016. During the time he deffered his wife medical due to pregnancy and complete his own medical with wife and new born in April 2017. Now if he gets grant soon what could be likely the 1st entry date in Australia. Do you think 1st entry date is related to primary applicant medical expiry?

Thanks,


----------



## ddrabadia

Looking at immi tracker someone got grant but applied on 6/6/17. 
Either this is a mistake or someone has deliberately done this to raise confusion.
Only saying that coz if its a first come policy people like me who applied in MAY with COMPLETE application are still waiting.
Its not only me my friends who graduated with me in AUS and are not claiming work experience or partner points, they are still waiting.
Hence my comment that the updated grants looks fishy as the timeframe is too short.


----------



## ahmer_125

*Dependency proof*

Hi Experts & Migration agents,

Hope you remember my old posts in 2016. Situation of my brother's visa is still in progress.I repeat the situation again for his application. Your help and suggestion require for the case?

Visa Type:189
Visa applied: 20th August 2016
Primary Applicant:my brother
Secondary applicants: Wife
Secondary applicant: Younger sister(age 23 financially dependent on my brother)
Brother's wife has already got visa:476 expiring in December 2018
Co Contact: 29 Aug 2016
Co Contact: 02nd Nov 2016 asking evidence of dependent relative relationship for younger sister
Co Contact:06 December 2016: Asking main applicant, final reminder to provide evidence of dependency otherwise decision will be taken to my sister's case. Also Co ask medical for my brother's wife.
My brother in response deffered the medical due to pregnancy and contact DIBP again in March when his son was born
Co contact again:12 April 2017 asking medical for new born and my brother's wife
Co contact 19 April acknowledgement of adding new born in an application
Co Contact again on 5th May 2017:Asking medical and PCC of my brother which was expired in January 2017.
Current situation:waiting

Any idea still Co working on dependency of younger sister documents?
I read many times that Co ask applicant whether they want to remove secondary applicants if they dont satisfy with dependency situation.

Medical and PCC of younger sister will be expiring in September 2017 as well.


----------



## lapinyuki

Thanks!




newbienz said:


> The members here can advise you much better then a MARA agent ever would!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## M.Abdellah

Hello All
Please advise me.
As shown in my timeline below, it is now almost 6 months from date of lodgement and my status still Received.
Which better (send Email to Brisbane Team or wait little bit more) ?


----------



## Anuraggarg0

hcart said:


> My friend loaded all the documents upfront and got it in about 18 days for an onshore application.
> 
> The reason you couldn't find any "lucky folks" in this forum because usually people start writing on the internet when they think they are not lucky enough.
> 
> I guess a person usually waits for some period and then becomes impatient enough to go through the forums and then starts posting when the timeline seemingly isn't usual.This is true in my case.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Hi 
I was the lucky one who got the visa in 10 days including co contact for couple of docs.
I didnt hire any consultant and did the process on my own with the help of these forums. 
Really want to thank everyone who contribute to these forums. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres

Anuraggarg0 said:


> Hi
> I was the lucky one who got the visa in 10 days including co contact for couple of docs.
> I didnt hire any consultant and did the process on my own with the help of these forums.
> Really want to thank everyone who contribute to these forums.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi..just curious to know.. did you submit the same set of docs given in this topic header.. or any docs outside this list..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anuraggarg0

rockycres said:


> Hi..just curious to know.. did you submit the same set of docs given in this topic header.. or any docs outside this list..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


All standard ones, form 80,form 1221 for myself and wife, front uploaded pcc and medicals as well. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres

Anuraggarg0 said:


> All standard ones, form 80,form 1221 for myself and wife, front uploaded pcc and medicals as well.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks.. just one question..for the current company.. how did you submit the roles n responsibility letter in company letter head ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anuraggarg0

rockycres said:


> Thanks.. just one question..for the current company.. how did you submit the roles n responsibility letter in company letter head ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No, it was affidavit from my boss

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ddrabadia said:


> Looking at immi tracker someone got grant but applied on 6/6/17.
> Either this is a mistake or someone has deliberately done this to raise confusion.
> Only saying that coz if its a first come policy people like me who applied in MAY with COMPLETE application are still waiting.
> Its not only me my friends who graduated with me in AUS and are not claiming work experience or partner points, they are still waiting.
> Hence my comment that the updated grants looks fishy as the timeframe is too short.


This is not too unusual a grant within 30 days, especially for onshore is totally regular.


----------



## rockycres

Anuraggarg0 said:


> No, it was affidavit from my boss
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Even for ur previous companies..did you submit only the affidavit from ur manager. Reason i am asking this is, because i already have affidavit from my manager for prev companies..but i was told that in addition to that roles n responsibility letter in company letter head is also required.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anuraggarg0

The best is to submit R and R on from HR. If u tried your best and cant get them, then submit Affidavit. It was mix in my case. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

Anuraggarg0 said:


> Hi
> I was the lucky one who got the visa in 10 days including co contact for couple of docs.
> I didnt hire any consultant and did the process on my own with the help of these forums.
> Really want to thank everyone who contribute to these forums.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi
Congratulations.. did you apply from onshore or offshore?


----------



## Anuraggarg0

jackschack said:


> Hi
> Congratulations.. did you apply from onshore or offshore?


Offshore 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## agul1234

Can someone please tell me which is the latest/updated Skilled Occupation list? 

1. https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
2. https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx

I can see Biotechnologist 234514 present on 2. under Occupations added to the lists but its not shown on 1.


----------



## sharma1981

Anuraggarg0 said:


> All standard ones, form 80,form 1221 for myself and wife, front uploaded pcc and medicals as well.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi

what do you mean by "Uploaded Medicals"? Did you get any report?


----------



## cadimi

Anuraggarg0 said:


> Hi
> I was the lucky one who got the visa in 10 days including co contact for couple of docs.
> I didnt hire any consultant and did the process on my own with the help of these forums.
> Really want to thank everyone who contribute to these forums.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate! It must be a relief for you!
Btw can you plz elaborate on your case? like your occupation code and visa grant process so ones who are waiting for have a clue.


----------



## Anuraggarg0

cadimi said:


> Congrats mate! It must be a relief for you!
> Btw can you plz elaborate on your case? like your occupation code and visa grant process so ones who are waiting for have a clue.


Thanks guys, mine was software engineer, gave PTE in dec. 20 points ACS in jan, Eoi with 75 points in feb, got invite on same day, filed visa in march and got it in march. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anuraggarg0

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> what do you mean by "Uploaded Medicals"? Did you get any report?


Sorry, i meant got medicals done immediately after filing for visa. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

singh1982 said:


> Folks, I have a query; whilst I was filling form 80 for my wife(I am primary applicant), in the employment section - she doesn't have experience letter for 1 employer, where she worked for 4 months.
> 
> Considering this, should I just skip that employment, or should I not? She does have physical payslips and I think appointment letter too...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk





jackschack said:


> For form 80 do we need to provide the proofs? I thought it was only a declaration.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





subz.finwiz said:


> I would say we need to be consistent in providing information in all Forms, doesn't matter if it needs supporting docs or not.
> 
> In my case I suppressed 4 months of employment during ACS assessment as it was painful to get a proper reference letter for ACS assessment , and since it was not adding any value to my points score, I dropped those 4 months of exp. at the same time in form 80 also I omitted those 4 months exp to maintain consistency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 80 information doesn't have to have documents to prove but declaring everything. It is kind of your background check info so no hiding anything. Even if you didn't claim it with your assessing authority due to lack of paperwork, you still need to mention every single recorded details cos if DIBP makes background checks and it finds you purposely omitted that info like you said during that period you were unemployed but they find tax and banks details showing you worked, it doesn't go well.

It's your choice whether you want to claim points or not and that's EOI.

Form 80 is your whole life and info (last 10 years). These are two are separate things.


----------



## zaback21

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> what do you mean by "Uploaded Medicals"? Did you get any report?


No. You can do Medical before your visa lodgement so you submit Complete Application and get a faster no CO contact grant.


----------



## zaback21

cadimi said:


> Congrats mate! It must be a relief for you!
> Btw can you plz elaborate on your case? like your occupation code and visa grant process so ones who are waiting for have a clue.


Have a look at Complete Application

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## zaback21

agul1234 said:


> Can someone please tell me which is the latest/updated Skilled Occupation list?
> 
> 1. https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
> 2. https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx
> 
> I can see Biotechnologist 234514 present on 2. under Occupations added to the lists but its not shown on 1.


1. Is for 189 Visa

2. is for 186 Visa.


----------



## cadimi

zaback21 said:


> Have a look at Complete Application
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


What do you mean? I totally got the procedure, just wanted to know his typical case! No need to quote those links again as I've read it thousand times.


----------



## andreyx108b

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hoping for lot of grants this week... May be one of them for me too... Waiting from 15 feb....




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

The grants are definitely stuck somewhere. Hope they pour in like Diarrhea after a constipated day.


----------



## seanzyc

Panda112 said:


> The grants are definitely stuck somewhere. Hope they pour in like Diarrhea after a constipated day.


Gross but I am so hopping that lol.


----------



## Satty78

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hoping for lot of grants this week... May be one of them for me too... Waiting from 15 feb....


Thanks buddy!! I am also hoping the same... Best of luck to everyone waiting for the Grant..


----------



## Satty78

Thanks buddy!! I am also hoping the same... Best of luck to everyone waiting for the Grant..


----------



## seanzyc

seanzyc said:


> Gross but I am so hopping that lol.


Sorry apparently my keyboard is off.

Correction: "Gross but I am also hoping that lol.."


----------



## muktadirgpb

Hi guys
I received vetasses positive outcome today. They assess 4.8 years and where as my actual experience is 5.8 years. They said this one year is used calculated for the qualifying period required to meet the skill level. My query is can I claim 5.8 years for my EOI submission? If I have to apply with 4.8 years experience then I have to go regional sponsorship. 

Thanks in advance 
Shuvo


----------



## jm88

muktadirgpb said:


> Hi guys
> I received vetasses positive outcome today. They assess 4.8 years and where as my actual experience is 5.8 years. They said this one year is used calculated for the qualifying period required to meet the skill level. My query is can I claim 5.8 years for my EOI submission? If I have to apply with 4.8 years experience then I have to go regional sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Shuvo


That's a shame. Unfortunately, you should claim the points you get from the assessing authority. Immigration may give you points but I think they will be guided by what VETASSES said. You can try regional sponsorship or work for a bit longer so you complete the 5 years experience and get reassessed? 
Best of luck!


----------



## namitc

Anuraggarg0 said:


> Sorry, i meant got medicals done immediately after filing for visa.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrags man!! Did you submit any pf statement and bank statement or any other tax documents also? And was your employment fron any MNC?

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Anuraggarg0

namitc said:


> Congrags man!! Did you submit any pf statement and bank statement or any other tax documents also? And was your employment fron any MNC?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Thanks dear, form 26as, form 16, salary slips. 1per quarter. Yes, I work in MNC

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibalthegr8

ANy Grants Yet..


----------



## applicant189

Afz29 said:


> Hi guys
> I got invitation in December 2016 case offiecer contacted for more docs in Jan i uploaded them in feb
> Still waiting for decision
> Any one from December batch ?????


I applied on submitted my visa application on 31st Dec along with all the document, I was contacted by the CO on 23rd Jan... application status "assessment-in-progress"


----------



## ddrabadia

Afer Exactlly 2 months of waiting i had CO contact.
I submitted the document on myimmi account and selected information provided
Should i email the CO as well that i have provided the requested documents


----------



## mariner86

when did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## naveen1224

applicant189 said:


> I applied on submitted my visa application on 31st Dec along with all the document, I was contacted by the CO on 23rd Jan... application status "assessment-in-progress"


try to contact the DIBP....they'll let u know, if ur case is stuck in emp verification or if any other thing is missing.


----------



## ddrabadia

mariner86 said:


> when did you lodge your visa application?


10/05/2017


----------



## deorox

ddrabadia said:


> 10/05/2017


May I ask what CO requested? I am just 2 days behind you, fingers crossed for a direct grant, but doesn't seem like direct grants are even happening. All the best


----------



## andreyx108b

slow day so far...


----------



## ddrabadia

deorox said:


> May I ask what CO requested? I am just 2 days behind you, fingers crossed for a direct grant, but doesn't seem like direct grants are even happening. All the best


Uni completion letter. Which is weird coz i had already submitted my transcript and a uni statement acknowledging me as a student by name


----------



## zameersv

Hi,

after receiving immi commencement email will the status change from RECIEVED to some other immediately ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

It seems it will be a slow week again.


----------



## Shailz

Seems DIBP is conducting Patience check of their future expats.


----------



## Viaan

zameersv said:


> Hi,
> 
> after receiving immi commencement email will the status change from RECIEVED to some other immediately ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nop It will remain as received 

Vishnu


----------



## andreyx108b

Shailz said:


> Seems DIBP is conducting Patience check of their future expats.


Indeed so, why is this though, i am not sure.


----------



## syedfarrukh

How can I contact with DIBP? Is there any email or contact number to contact DIBP?


----------



## mayureshbhr

Hi,

Is anyone with experience in any Business Intelligence tool?

I have a 7 years of experience in SAP Business Objects. I have worked in 5 different companies.

My designation in each of these as follows
1) Associate Consultant BI - 2 yrs
2) Software Developer - 9 months
3) Senior Analyst - 6 months
4) Software Engineer Lead - 2 yrs
5) Associate - 1 yr 10 mnths

Though my designation differs as per the company, I worked on SAP Business Objects throughout.

I'm confused about the job code. My guts feeling to go ICT-Business Analyst but some are suggesting me to go for SW application and programmer and some for SW engineer

Does anyone has a similar kind of experience and has started with ACS?

My overall score is 65


----------



## raceredpony

Looks like they are fixing some bugs related to the latest major upgrade. 
they even performed some maintenance on sat 7th.

So, grants might be expected only after or during next week. 


Planned System Maintenance

ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEST (GMT+10):

* 2pm until 5pm Saturday 15 July 2017


----------



## seanzyc

raceredpony said:


> Looks like they are fixing some bugs related to the latest major upgrade.
> they even performed some maintenance on sat 7th.
> 
> So, grants might be expected only after or during next week.
> 
> 
> Planned System Maintenance
> 
> ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEST (GMT+10):
> 
> * 2pm until 5pm Saturday 15 July 2017



July 15?

I am going to cry.

Just cannot wait to reunite with my partner - he's in Sydney waiting for my grant.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

I filled my entire form 80 and 1221 in normal English online.

However I have been hearing now that it should be filled in caps / block letters only.

Any easy way to change the content from normal eng to caps in form 80 and 1221 ??

Or will have to retype everything pls ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chet_ga

Has anyone heard or received grant in 261313 software engineer code? On immi tracker, last visa grant for this ANZSCO code was on 13th June.


----------



## Landcruiser

It seems to be just slow or no activity at all from DIBP. Waiting now going into 6th month. Data shows some grants were given within a week or a month. So 5+ months wait time seems to be bit longer and getting very anxious unable to plan anything around current and future activities. Sigh.

Skillselect does not show updated data for 17-18 either. Anyway all that I can do is wait...anxiously.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I suggest you file for Software Engineer because it has a high ceiling as compared to ICT/System Business Analyst. Also your job titles suggest more engineering/consulting domains so stick to Software Engineering.

I had a similar case and my degree title was Bachelors in Software Engineering; so i stuck to Software Engineer category.

I suggest applying for Business Analyst to only those who either have degree, certifications or job titles/ responsibilities related to Business Analysis. ACS will strictly consider your latest academic qualification title, job titles & responsibilities against the occupation category.

Regards,



mayureshbhr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone with experience in any Business Intelligence tool?
> 
> I have a 7 years of experience in SAP Business Objects. I have worked in 5 different companies.
> 
> My designation in each of these as follows
> 1) Associate Consultant BI - 2 yrs
> 2) Software Developer - 9 months
> 3) Senior Analyst - 6 months
> 4) Software Engineer Lead - 2 yrs
> 5) Associate - 1 yr 10 mnths
> 
> Though my designation differs as per the company, I worked on SAP Business Objects throughout.
> 
> I'm confused about the job code. My guts feeling to go ICT-Business Analyst but some are suggesting me to go for SW application and programmer and some for SW engineer
> 
> Does anyone has a similar kind of experience and has started with ACS?
> 
> My overall score is 65


----------



## hasansins

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I filled my entire form 80 and 1221 in normal English online.
> 
> However I have been hearing now that it should be filled in caps / block letters only.
> 
> Any easy way to change the content from normal eng to caps in form 80 and 1221 ??
> 
> Or will have to retype everything pls ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hello mate. I' ve read couple of posts from the past and it seems lower case is also accepted. Check out these posts : 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1483545-post248.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1483801-post251.html


----------



## mayureshbhr

Thanks for ur reply Ammar

My degrees are as 

1) Bachelors in Information Technology (BSc-IT)
2) Masters in Computers Applications (MCA)

I could go for software engineer since it has more quota but when I see the duties and responsibilities of s/w engineer it nowhere matches to my skills because in BI we do not do any type of coding work. Its a reporting tool

Having said that I do not see any skills of BI in any job code but at least ICT BA roles matches with the skills I have.

So if I go for s/w engineer I foresee a risk of getting rejected as I do not have any experience in s/w related work (like coding, testing etc). I'm purely for BI and data warehousing field.

Does it make sense?Do u still think of me going with SW engineer code?







AmmarSuhail said:


> I suggest you file for Software Engineer because it has a high ceiling as compared to ICT/System Business Analyst. Also your job titles suggest more engineering/consulting domains so stick to Software Engineering.
> 
> I had a similar case and my degree title was Bachelors in Software Engineering; so i stuck to Software Engineer category.
> 
> I suggest applying for Business Analyst to only those who either have degree, certifications or job titles/ responsibilities related to Business Analysis. ACS will strictly consider your latest academic qualification title, job titles & responsibilities against the occupation category.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> mayureshbhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone with experience in any Business Intelligence tool?
> 
> I have a 7 years of experience in SAP Business Objects. I have worked in 5 different companies.
> 
> My designation in each of these as follows
> 1) Associate Consultant BI - 2 yrs
> 2) Software Developer - 9 months
> 3) Senior Analyst - 6 months
> 4) Software Engineer Lead - 2 yrs
> 5) Associate - 1 yr 10 mnths
> 
> Though my designation differs as per the company, I worked on SAP Business Objects throughout.
> 
> I'm confused about the job code. My guts feeling to go ICT-Business Analyst but some are suggesting me to go for SW application and programmer and some for SW engineer
> 
> Does anyone has a similar kind of experience and has started with ACS?
> 
> My overall score is 65
Click to expand...


----------



## syedfarrukh

I lodged my application on 16Nov2016. CO contacted me on 09Dec16 for additional documents which i provided them on 27Dec2016. After that, my immi account is showing Assessment In progress for last 6.5 months. No update. Kindly if any of you have any email address of DIBP to contact them about the status of my application then share with me.


----------



## zaback21

muktadirgpb said:


> Hi guys
> I received vetasses positive outcome today. They assess 4.8 years and where as my actual experience is 5.8 years. They said this one year is used calculated for the qualifying period required to meet the skill level. My query is can I claim 5.8 years for my EOI submission? If I have to apply with 4.8 years experience then I have to go regional sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Shuvo


Unfortunately no. DIBP will most likely follow VETASSESS recommendations and if DIBP doesn't accept your 5.8 yrs, then you lose invite, Visa fee and everything. Better to go through with what VETASSESS says. On the other hand, people get up to 2-4 yrs subtracted, so you only got one year.


----------



## zaback21

syedfarrukh said:


> I lodged my application on 16Nov2016. CO contacted me on 09Dec16 for additional documents which i provided them on 27Dec2016. After that, my immi account is showing Assessment In progress for last 6.5 months. No update. Kindly if any of you have any email address of DIBP to contact them about the status of my application then share with me.


You can contact but all you will get is a generic email from them. Your application is in progress, but it will take time.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Glad to know that you are coming from DWH-BI background. I share same background in Teradata and niche BI tools Cognos, Microstrategy, BO etc

In my case, i was convinced because of my degree title and had DWH engineering, BI Adhoc Report Development, Data Governance, Service Management and Application Support experience which i thought to prove under Software Engineering.

If you think your experience (skills+ responsibilities) are around Business Analysis and Reporting, you can claim it under Business Analyst category; just try to include "Analyst" in job titles to make your case more convincing to ACS.

You can message me privately if you need any other help or reference with respect to ACS accreditation.

Regards,



mayureshbhr said:


> Thanks for ur reply Ammar
> 
> My degrees are as
> 
> 1) Bachelors in Information Technology (BSc-IT)
> 2) Masters in Computers Applications (MCA)
> 
> I could go for software engineer since it has more quota but when I see the duties and responsibilities of s/w engineer it nowhere matches to my skills because in BI we do not do any type of coding work. Its a reporting tool
> 
> Having said that I do not see any skills of BI in any job code but at least ICT BA roles matches with the skills I have.
> 
> So if I go for s/w engineer I foresee a risk of getting rejected as I do not have any experience in s/w related work (like coding, testing etc). I'm purely for BI and data warehousing field.
> 
> Does it make sense?Do u still think of me going with SW engineer code?


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,

I got my invite in March. Filed my VISA in April first week. CO asked me for a document which i reverted by April End. After that there is no communication. Can someone help in understanding how long will it take? I have applied for Business Analyst Job code.

Thanks


----------



## mayureshbhr

Thanks Ammar Suhail.

I'll surely modify my roles accordingly

Would love to have some more references

Is it possible for you to ping me <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*


AmmarSuhail said:


> Glad to know that you are coming from DWH-BI background. I share same background in Teradata and niche BI tools Cognos, Microstrategy, BO etc
> 
> In my case, i was convinced because of my degree title and had DWH engineering, BI Adhoc Report Development, Data Governance, Service Management and Application Support experience which i thought to prove under Software Engineering.
> 
> If you think your experience (skills+ responsibilities) are around Business Analysis and Reporting, you can claim it under Business Analyst category; just try to include "Analyst" in job titles to make your case more convincing to ACS.
> 
> You can message me privately if you need any other help or reference with respect to ACS accreditation.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> mayureshbhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur reply Ammar
> 
> My degrees are as
> 
> 1) Bachelors in Information Technology (BSc-IT)
> 2) Masters in Computers Applications (MCA)
> 
> I could go for software engineer since it has more quota but when I see the duties and responsibilities of s/w engineer it nowhere matches to my skills because in BI we do not do any type of coding work. Its a reporting tool
> 
> Having said that I do not see any skills of BI in any job code but at least ICT BA roles matches with the skills I have.
> 
> So if I go for s/w engineer I foresee a risk of getting rejected as I do not have any experience in s/w related work (like coding, testing etc). I'm purely for BI and data warehousing field.
> 
> Does it make sense?Do u still think of me going with SW engineer code?
Click to expand...


----------



## hcart

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite in March. Filed my VISA in April first week. CO asked me for a document which i reverted by April End. After that there is no communication. Can someone help in understanding how long will it take? I have applied for Business Analyst Job code.
> 
> Thanks


These are the same timelines I have. Even CO contact timeframe is similar with the exception of occupation which on my case is developer programmer.


Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjump

Sorry for the extremely silly question; I'm not able to find an explicit answer on the DIBP website.

For the 189 visa, in the EOI process, the speed of getting an invite depends on your points (applications with higher points jump right in front of the queue). Is this true for the visa grant process as well? Do higher points usually get a grant faster?

I'm pretty sure the answer is NO, but just wanted to check. As I know some people get grants in 12 days, and some take more than 12 months. I estimated I'd get my grant in around 4 months, but I wanted to know if I should realistically expect even a 12 month timeline.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

hcart said:


> These are the same timelines I have. Even CO contact timeframe is similar with the exception of occupation which on my case is developer programmer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


How can we track the progress..It seems like an endless wait..I do not even know whether after providing the documents, whether CO picked up my case again or not..it just shows assessment in progress


----------



## andreyx108b

farjump said:


> Sorry for the extremely silly question; I'm not able to find an explicit answer on the DIBP website.
> 
> For the 189 visa, in the EOI process, the speed of getting an invite depends on your points (applications with higher points jump right in front of the queue). Is this true for the visa grant process as well? Do higher points usually get a grant faster?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the answer is NO, but just wanted to check. As I know some people get grants in 12 days, and some take more than 12 months. I estimated I'd get my grant in around 4 months, but I wanted to know if I should realistically expect even a 12 month timeline.


Visa grant processing is not impacted by points. 

Other factors such as nationaility, completness of documentation have an impact


----------



## andreyx108b

abhilashasachdeva said:


> How can we track the progress..It seems like an endless wait..I do not even know whether after providing the documents, whether CO picked up my case again or not..it just shows assessment in progress


You can only wait, there is no any kind of mechanism to speed the grant up.


----------



## vivek_ntm

abhilashasachdeva said:


> How can we track the progress..It seems like an endless wait..I do not even know whether after providing the documents, whether CO picked up my case again or not..it just shows assessment in progress


As far as I know, if the status says "assessment in progress" means it is picked up by CO and it may by undergoing review and verifications.


----------



## chet_ga

farjump said:


> Sorry for the extremely silly question; I'm not able to find an explicit answer on the DIBP website.
> 
> For the 189 visa, in the EOI process, the speed of getting an invite depends on your points (applications with higher points jump right in front of the queue). Is this true for the visa grant process as well? Do higher points usually get a grant faster?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the answer is NO, but just wanted to check. As I know some people get grants in 12 days, and some take more than 12 months. I estimated I'd get my grant in around 4 months, but I wanted to know if I should realistically expect even a 12 month timeline.


Although there is no fix pattern to this, the grant mostly depends on CO's view of the completeness of your application.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

vivek_ntm said:


> As far as I know, if the status says "assessment in progress" means it is picked up by CO and it may by undergoing review and verifications.


Thanks Vivek for guiding this through. We can only wait now..hope that things turn out well for us soon..


----------



## omsaibaba

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Thanks Vivek for guiding this through. We can only wait now..hope that things turn out well for us soon..


my current status


----------



## Dejavusick

subz.finwiz said:


> How did you come to know about employment verification ? Did HR tell you ? Or did the call came to the manager who wrote the reference letter ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have open HR ticket and got the reference of the communication. They first contacted for Name, empID and designation confirmation. then they contacted for roles & Responsibility and then for Salary confirmation for month of May'16.


----------



## Dejavusick

adahmed said:


> Is it most recent employer? And May I know what were the questions like? I haven't heard anything regarding my employment verification from any of my employers yet.
> 
> I wonder who they contact, is it addressed to HR department as general or more specific to the person issuing the experience letter?



Its the current employer. And they have contacted for Name, emp ID, R&R, designation/s, Salary for month of May'16.

they contacted APAC HR of my company, thru emails.

hope this helps...!


----------



## Dejavusick

bhupendrababun said:


> Dude is it the AHC or embassy?
> 
> why they have contacted 3-4times and Who has told you that?
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk



its AUS embassy. they have asked lot of information like: Name, emp ID, R&R, designation/s, Salary for month of May'16. As per my HR ticket reference they have first asked for Name, designation & emp ID, then they contacted for R&R and then for Salary confirmation.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hello Guys,

Finally I have received positive assessment from Engineering Australia. The issue is the experience they have counted is from March 2009 to December 2016 and I showed the experience from October 2007 to Till date. Eventhough the exp is counted from March 2009 I am not sure why they took end date as Dec 2016 since I am still working. Can anyone co mment on this ?


----------



## navishbajwa

Hey,

Even i got a call from AHC on 15/May/17 for employment verification and nothing till now.

I filed my visa on 9/Dec/16 and still awaiting on grant. 

My Anzo is 261312.

Assessment Completed: 18/Oct/2016
EOI: 15/Nov/2016
Visa Lodged: 9/Dec/2016
Co Contact: 19/Dec/2016
Documents uploaded: 3/Jan/2017
AHC Call: 15/May/2017
Awaiting Grant:


----------



## andreyx108b

navishbajwa said:


> Hey,
> 
> Even i got a call from AHC on 15/May/17 for employment verification and nothing till now.
> 
> I filed my visa on 9/Dec/16 and still awaiting on grant.
> 
> My Anzo is 261312.
> 
> Assessment Completed: 18/Oct/2016
> EOI: 15/Nov/2016
> Visa Lodged: 9/Dec/2016
> Co Contact: 19/Dec/2016
> Documents uploaded: 3/Jan/2017
> AHC Call: 15/May/2017
> Awaiting Grant:


I would say it is usually 3+ month from verification to grant. Well, for most of the cases. :smash:


----------



## amirms

Hey guys, just a simple question. I paid my second vac invoice through postbillpay by paypal on 24th June, but the payment does not appear in my immi account. Is it normal or something I should be worried about? Thanks


----------



## agrawala

Hi All,

Saw some update on immitracker. Some were contacted by COs. One unfortunate case of rejection as well.

Ashish


----------



## satban

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw some update on immitracker. Some were contacted by COs. One unfortunate case of rejection as well.
> 
> Ashish


Do we get a refund upon rejection? Did not even consider this as an option till now.


----------



## hsrajpal

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Saw some update on immitracker. Some were contacted by COs. One unfortunate case of rejection as well.
> 
> Ashish




Rejection was due to claiming extra points.. huge mistake by agent...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

farjump said:


> Sorry for the extremely silly question; I'm not able to find an explicit answer on the DIBP website.
> 
> For the 189 visa, in the EOI process, the speed of getting an invite depends on your points (applications with higher points jump right in front of the queue). Is this true for the visa grant process as well? Do higher points usually get a grant faster?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the answer is NO, but just wanted to check. As I know some people get grants in 12 days, and some take more than 12 months. I estimated I'd get my grant in around 4 months, but I wanted to know if I should realistically expect even a 12 month timeline.


It depends on the completeness of the application lodged.
People waited for more than 4 months usually got contacted by co twice or more - each time they will start to wait in a new queue.


----------



## seanzyc

satban said:


> Do we get a refund upon rejection? Did not even consider this as an option till now.


No. The fee is 'application' fee. 
You will not receive a refund if you are merely rejected unless due to certain reasons, such as the abolish of 457 visa, DIBP is not be able to process the application.


----------



## bakbak

satban said:


> Do we get a refund upon rejection? Did not even consider this as an option till now.


No, we dont get refund upon rejection. They charge fee for processing/evaluating application, not to grant visa.


----------



## satban

bakbak said:


> No, we dont get refund upon rejection. They charge fee for processing/evaluating application, not to grant visa.


wonderful ....:smash:


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys,

How much time it takes to get invite if we send for EOI with 65 points.


----------



## raj.choppari2

Hello guys i think i posted this already but... I applied for my 189 visa on 30th April while front loading all the documents, on May3rd my medicals were cleared.. My points were 65 Under Metal Fabricator 322311. My application shows still in progress like all other friends in this forum.. but it says in the processing times that the applications before 1st july were allocated to processing teams.. for Grant or movement in the files figures crossed


----------



## Panda112

Depends on your occupation code.

Basic rule is that you should get an invite for >60 points within the next invitation round (which occurs every 15 days), unless your occupation is under pro-rata.

Pro-rata is another word for "too many applicants with points greater than 60 that each cannot be invited in one round". If your occupation is pro-rata, priority is given to high scorers followed by first come first served basis.
You can check the latest invitation round to see point requirement.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-june-2017-round-results.aspx



sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys,
> 
> How much time it takes to get invite if we send for EOI with 65 points.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hey thanks for Reply. My Code is 263312 ( Telecommunication Engineer) Network. How much time it will take for this code.


----------



## subz.finwiz

zameersv said:


> Hi,
> 
> after receiving immi commencement email will the status change from RECIEVED to some other immediately ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No it stays as received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my invite in March. Filed my VISA in April first week. CO asked me for a document which i reverted by April End. After that there is no communication. Can someone help in understanding how long will it take? I have applied for Business Analyst Job code.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I am in the same boat as you , applied for BA job code 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Dejavusick said:


> I have open HR ticket and got the reference of the communication. They first contacted for Name, empID and designation confirmation. then they contacted for roles & Responsibility and then for Salary confirmation for month of May'16.




Oh that's nice ... so much of detailed verification they are doing ... good good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhimsc9

*Waiting for Visa 189 grant from GSM Adelaide*

Hello guys,

My name is ABHI

I have lodged my visa application after getting the invitation on 19th October 2016 for 189 subclass PR Visa.
Till now my visa is not yet granted. The status in immi account shows "RECEIVE" from last 8.5 months.

After inquiring from case office in APRIL 2017, they replied that they are actively assessing the application and don't require any further information or documents for now.

Can anyone suggest what could be the probable scenario? When Should I expect a decision from their side?
How much maximum they can delay in making a decision?


Occupation Code: 233512 [Mechanical Engineer]
Total Points claimed: 60 Points
Date of getting Invitation from Skill Select: 12/10/2016
Date of Visa Lodge: 19th October 2016 [All documents submitted on same day]
Case allocated to case Officer: 2nd November 2016 [GSM Adelaide]
Total days Lapsed since Visa Lodgement date: 264 days


----------



## commie_rick

Anyone received grant today?


----------



## zaback21

abhimsc9 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My name is ABHI
> 
> I have lodged my visa application after getting the invitation on 19th October 2016 for 189 subclass PR Visa.
> Till now my visa is not yet granted. The status in immi account shows "RECEIVE" from last 8.5 months.
> 
> After inquiring from case office in APRIL 2017, they replied that they are actively assessing the application and don't require any further information or documents for now.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what could be the probable scenario? When Should I expect a decision from their side?
> How much maximum they can delay in making a decision?
> 
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 [Mechanical Engineer]
> Total Points claimed: 60 Points
> Date of getting Invitation from Skill Select: 12/10/2016
> Date of Visa Lodge: 19th October 2016 [All documents submitted on same day]
> Case allocated to case Officer: 2nd November 2016 [GSM Adelaide]
> Total days Lapsed since Visa Lodgement date: 264 days


No one can answer that. Some people been waiting for 1-2 years for their grant.


----------



## nabtex

not sure about grants, two co contacts are reported on immitracker.


----------



## hcart

abhimsc9 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My name is ABHI
> 
> I have lodged my visa application after getting the invitation on 19th October 2016 for 189 subclass PR Visa.
> Till now my visa is not yet granted. The status in immi account shows "RECEIVE" from last 8.5 months.
> 
> After inquiring from case office in APRIL 2017, they replied that they are actively assessing the application and don't require any further information or documents for now.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what could be the probable scenario? When Should I expect a decision from their side?
> How much maximum they can delay in making a decision?
> 
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 [Mechanical Engineer]
> Total Points claimed: 60 Points
> Date of getting Invitation from Skill Select: 12/10/2016
> Date of Visa Lodge: 19th October 2016 [All documents submitted on same day]
> Case allocated to case Officer: 2nd November 2016 [GSM Adelaide]
> Total days Lapsed since Visa Lodgement date: 264 days


Every 14th(has been the trend so far) of every month DIBP publishes the percentage of 189 visas they'll be able to process within a particular timeframe in a bid to make the whole process a bit more transparent.

For example 75% of applications will be processed in 4 months and 90% of applications will be processed within 7 months.

That being said...

If someone calls after the current maximum time period of 7 months they still can be denied a proper explanation.

Because this timeline suggests that even at the 7 month mark, they process 90% of all applications to be processed which means, they still have an option to let the person contacting know that he/she is among the 10% applicants who couldn't receive a grant within this timeline.

Finally,
Will you receive a grant? Most likely yes!
When Will you receive is something which they have to sort out as now according to the current Global Processing Times you are officially in their 10%.
Even if you try to contact them now, they still might give you a generic reply re-stating whatever is on the website.

I know it's hard to wait so long and Most of us might have different timelines but we all are waiting patiently and speculating what might be wrong with the system even after knowing that visas are granted on a case by case basis.

Note: Global Processing Times keep changing every month and whatever is written in this post is true according to current global processing times keep on checking 189 visa page for updates.



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

jm88 said:


> Not published yet.


Hi,

Any idea when occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 programme year will be published?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## ddrabadia

I just realised that i CO contact yesterday. In the attachment there was a document they requested under my name. But under my partner's name the list was blank.
Is this normal?? Or should i email the CO to check if something is needed but not included in the attachment ??


----------



## jm88

ddrabadia said:


> I just realised that i CO contact yesterday. In the attachment there was a document they requested under my name. But under my partner's name the list was blank.
> Is this normal?? Or should i email the CO to check if something is needed but not included in the attachment ??


It means they need info for you, but your partner's info is fine. Same thing happened to me.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea when occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 programme year will be published?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh



Hopefully by the end of the months.


----------



## Panda112

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for Reply. My Code is 263312 ( Telecommunication Engineer) Network. How much time it will take for this code.


Since the occupation isn't pro rated yet, I'd say you can expect invite on upcoming round. I.e 19th july.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayureshbhr

Hi Ammar,

I'm unable to see your reply on new private thread we created. The page doesn't load. M trying since yesterday. What cud be d reason any idea.



AmmarSuhail said:


> Glad to know that you are coming from DWH-BI background. I share same background in Teradata and niche BI tools Cognos, Microstrategy, BO etc
> 
> In my case, i was convinced because of my degree title and had DWH engineering, BI Adhoc Report Development, Data Governance, Service Management and Application Support experience which i thought to prove under Software Engineering.
> 
> If you think your experience (skills+ responsibilities) are around Business Analysis and Reporting, you can claim it under Business Analyst category; just try to include "Analyst" in job titles to make your case more convincing to ACS.
> 
> You can message me privately if you need any other help or reference with respect to ACS accreditation.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> mayureshbhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur reply Ammar
> 
> My degrees are as
> 
> 1) Bachelors in Information Technology (BSc-IT)
> 2) Masters in Computers Applications (MCA)
> 
> I could go for software engineer since it has more quota but when I see the duties and responsibilities of s/w engineer it nowhere matches to my skills because in BI we do not do any type of coding work. Its a reporting tool
> 
> Having said that I do not see any skills of BI in any job code but at least ICT BA roles matches with the skills I have.
> 
> So if I go for s/w engineer I foresee a risk of getting rejected as I do not have any experience in s/w related work (like coding, testing etc). I'm purely for BI and data warehousing field.
> 
> Does it make sense?Do u still think of me going with SW engineer code?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Panda112 said:


> Since the occupation isn't pro rated yet, I'd say you can expect invite on upcoming round. I.e 19th july.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


19th ???

First round is today 12th July.

Next is 26th July.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jm88

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 19th ???
> 
> First round is today 12th July.
> 
> Next is 26th July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Let's hope they have automated sending grants, just the way they do with the ITAs ray: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panda112

Sorry, meant 12th. Thanks for correcting



Rahul_UK183 said:


> 19th ???
> 
> First round is today 12th July.
> 
> Next is 26th July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

good luck everyone, may all the long waiting guys get invited

but dont be surprised if things go unexpected, July rounds in 2016 were unimaginable, and sensing the things going currently there could be something more than that


----------



## Capt ASR

Why grant is been so slow this fiscal year ?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

sultan_azam said:


> good luck everyone, may all the long waiting guys get invited
> 
> but dont be surprised if things go unexpected, July rounds in 2016 were unimaginable, and sensing the things going currently there could be something more than that


Guys,
All the best!!

Is there any way we come to know about the tomorrow's invitation round before they post the results on DIBP site or need to wait for them to know?
Honestly, I am not expecting anything in this month but curious to know the result and trend.

Cheers.


----------



## sibuc

It's almost mid july and no rain of grants in sight. :/
And the DIPB website says there is maintenance schedule twice this week . 
Hopefully by end of this maintenance scheduled, grants will be pouring back soon. (Finger crossed )
*
What do the expert think about it *?


----------



## sultan_azam

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> All the best!!
> 
> Is there any way we come to know about the tomorrow's invitation round before they post the results on DIBP site or need to wait for them to know?
> Honestly, I am not expecting anything in this month but curious to know the result and trend.
> 
> Cheers.


It will long for results to be published on website, results can be seen earliest here, on the forum

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobann

abhimsc9 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My name is ABHI
> 
> I have lodged my visa application after getting the invitation on 19th October 2016 for 189 subclass PR Visa.
> Till now my visa is not yet granted. The status in immi account shows "RECEIVE" from last 8.5 months.
> 
> After inquiring from case office in APRIL 2017, they replied that they are actively assessing the application and don't require any further information or documents for now.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what could be the probable scenario? When Should I expect a decision from their side?
> How much maximum they can delay in making a decision?
> 
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 [Mechanical Engineer]
> Total Points claimed: 60 Points
> Date of getting Invitation from Skill Select: 12/10/2016
> Date of Visa Lodge: 19th October 2016 [All documents submitted on same day]
> Case allocated to case Officer: 2nd November 2016 [GSM Adelaide]
> Total days Lapsed since Visa Lodgement date: 264 days


Hi,
Mine is similar, 
Visa Application - 22 Oct 2016
Medicals uploaded - 01 Nov 2016
CO contact - 8 Dec 2016
Reverted with additional document - 15 Dec 2016
Followup email - 10 April 2017
Standard reply - 27 May 2017
And.. the waiting saga continues....


----------



## bulop

Could you pls share the link for Australia PCC ? thanks


https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks 

got it ta


----------



## sandeshrego

Its delayed because you dint upload the documents in time after lodging visa


----------



## andreyx108b

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> All the best!!
> 
> Is there any way we come to know about the tomorrow's invitation round before they post the results on DIBP site or need to wait for them to know?
> Honestly, I am not expecting anything in this month but curious to know the result and trend.
> 
> Cheers.




There is a way to see indication results early. However, not official results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

sibuc said:


> It's almost mid july and no rain of grants in sight. :/
> And the DIPB website says there is maintenance schedule twice this week .
> Hopefully by end of this maintenance scheduled, grants will be pouring back soon. (Finger crossed )
> *
> What do the expert think about it *?


Everybody is on the same boat.. hoping dibp to issue the grant letters after the scheduled maintenance but since the department has performed a major updates on the online applications and also in their policies these things are keep on bugging up... Don't know when this issue will be solved..

Let's hope and pray for it

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

sultan_azam said:


> good luck everyone, may all the long waiting guys get invited
> 
> but dont be surprised if things go unexpected, July rounds in 2016 were unimaginable, and sensing the things going currently there could be something more than that


Hi Sultan_azam, what happened in July 2016, was it good or bad? What is your gut feeling about 2017? Hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manpan18

Got a call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi, today asking for authorization letter for employment verification from my current employer. Written, signed, scanned and sent.


----------



## DN7C

Quick question, is it required to submit following documents for VISA?

1. Evidence of any joint financial commitments (Statements of joint accounts/ credit 
cards, joint insurance policies, joint loans)

2. Evidence of living together (letters addressed to couple jointly and individually at current address, rent/lease agreements at current residence etc.)

Pardon me if this question has been answered previously on this thread as I haven't go through this thread completely.


----------



## chvarma80

manpan18 said:


> Got a call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi, today asking for authorization letter for employment verification from my current employer. Written, signed, scanned and sent.


Authorization letter for verification? Who need to sign it? Candidate or HR?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

chvarma80 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi, today asking for authorization letter for employment verification from my current employer. Written, signed, scanned and sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Authorization letter for verification? Who need to sign it? Candidate or HR?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Some employers need that from the employee before they share any details with the requestor. Authorization letter signed by the employee, authorizing AHC to collect details.


----------



## satban

sibuc said:


> It's almost mid july and no rain of grants in sight. :/
> And the DIPB website says there is maintenance schedule twice this week .
> Hopefully by end of this maintenance scheduled, grants will be pouring back soon. (Finger crossed )
> *
> What do the expert think about it *?


Can you share the link please?


----------



## sultan_azam

mash2017 said:


> Hi Sultan_azam, what happened in July 2016, was it good or bad? What is your gut feeling about 2017? Hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


none of prorata guys got invited in July,

unexpectedly 2335xx moved to prorata along with 1-2 more occupation group


----------



## manpan18

DN7C said:


> Quick question, is it required to submit following documents for VISA?
> 
> 1. Evidence of any joint financial commitments (Statements of joint accounts/ credit
> cards, joint insurance policies, joint loans)
> 
> 2. Evidence of living together (letters addressed to couple jointly and individually at current address, rent/lease agreements at current residence etc.)
> 
> Pardon me if this question has been answered previously on this thread as I haven't go through this thread completely.


Sometimes but not always. For example, if you have been married and have a 5 years old child, birth certificate has father and mother's name, then those might not be required. Those are just additional documents to prove the relationship with your partner. Good to have.


----------



## sultan_azam

DN7C said:


> Quick question, is it required to submit following documents for VISA?
> 
> 1. Evidence of any joint financial commitments (Statements of joint accounts/ credit
> cards, joint insurance policies, joint loans)
> 
> 2. Evidence of living together (letters addressed to couple jointly and individually at current address, rent/lease agreements at current residence etc.)
> 
> Pardon me if this question has been answered previously on this thread as I haven't go through this thread completely.


these things are required as evidence of relationship, could be better if you can provide, if not then marriage certificate, joint bank accounts, social activity card, gym membership etc will do


----------



## mash2017

sultan_azam said:


> none of prorata guys got invited in July,
> 
> unexpectedly 2335xx moved to prorata along with 1-2 more occupation group


So most probably this time too they ll make changes here and there, but hopefully no drastic policy changes. ray:


----------



## amermardini

I have a question, I have lodged my application 189 on March , got contacted by CO two times so far the last time was in may requesting for a certified copy of passports. on IMMACCOUNT the status of my application in under assessment, but I can still see on my page under the Tab of Medicals another Tab saying Provide character assessment. knowing that both Form 80 and Form 1022 was submitted and both CO's didn't mention anything about that. any idea what that means ?


----------



## deorox

sibuc said:


> It's almost mid july and no rain of grants in sight. :/
> And the DIPB website says there is maintenance schedule twice this week .
> Hopefully by end of this maintenance scheduled, grants will be pouring back soon. (Finger crossed )
> *
> What do the expert think about it *?


Can someone please provide a confirmed reason for the very little grants even though we are in mid July now, from agents or ex CO's. This would put most of us at ease. It is really worrying considering what happened with 457 earlier. At least CO allocation is as per normal.


----------



## sultan_azam

mash2017 said:


> So most probably this time too they ll make changes here and there, but hopefully no drastic policy changes. ray:


yeah, lets us be positive


----------



## chumashankar

deorox said:


> Can someone please provide a confirmed reason for the very little grants even though we are in mid July now, from agents or ex CO's. This would put most of us at ease. It is really worrying considering what happened with 457 earlier. At least CO allocation is as per normal.


They are implementing new changes into online system, new skill select, new rules, new website appearance, COs are busy in doing those things and understanding new system.


----------



## sultan_azam

sharv said:


> hello brother can u please guide​ me regarding EOI for australia.
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points on 9 december 2016 and NSW 190 with 65 points on 27 january 2017. I am a mechanical engineer.
> i work experience of three years in same code but quit job in may 2016.
> can u please guide me with expected time frame and if this gap can effect adversely.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


the gap wont affect getting an invite, however mechanical engineers has a long queue of applicants and cracking an invite with 60 points seems difficult


----------



## sharv

sultan_azam said:


> the gap wont affect getting an invite, however mechanical engineers has a long queue of applicants and cracking an invite with 60 points seems difficult


thank you brother. that leaves me only choice of giving pte again.. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

sharv said:


> thank you brother. that leaves me only choice of giving pte again..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


so you think applying for victoria or ACT to get 65 can help?


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasi88

Rahul_UK183 said:


> 19th ???
> 
> First round is today 12th July.
> 
> Next is 26th July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


How do you people came to know that first round is today? Is it through past experience? Just curious..


----------



## zaback21

sasi88 said:


> How do you people came to know that first round is today? Is it through past experience? Just curious..


SkillSelect


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sasi88 said:


> How do you people came to know that first round is today? Is it through past experience? Just curious..


See the next invitation rounds tab in the below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

manpan18 said:


> Sometimes but not always. For example, if you have been married and have a 5 years old child, birth certificate has father and mother's name, then those might not be required. Those are just additional documents to prove the relationship with your partner. Good to have.


Thanks for your reply, I am married for 4 years and have a 4 months old kid. We were not required to open any joint accounts as we were having individual accounts already. However, opening a joint account now would be pointless as the Visa officer might think it was clearly done for the purpose of submitting as Visa evidence. Wouldn't it?


----------



## DN7C

sultan_azam said:


> these things are required as evidence of relationship, could be better if you can provide, if not then marriage certificate, joint bank accounts, social activity card, gym membership etc will do


Thanks sultan_azam.
Currently, I only have marriage certificate and baby's birth certificate. Is it okay to open a joint bank account and submit it as evidence?


----------



## lucas.wszolek

sasi88 said:


> How do you people came to know that first round is today? Is it through past experience? Just curious..


Check here:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-2


----------



## sasi88

Got it. Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

sasi88 said:


> How do you people came to know that first round is today? Is it through past experience? Just curious..


It happens usually once in two weeks, and as per web-site above.


----------



## sultan_azam

DN7C said:


> Thanks sultan_azam.
> Currently, I only have marriage certificate and baby's birth certificate. Is it okay to open a joint bank account and submit it as evidence?


baby's birth certificate and parents name in baby's passport area good evidence of relationship.i guess your marriage is older than an year, you shouldn't face much trouble on the relationship evidence part


----------



## zaback21

DN7C said:


> Thanks sultan_azam.
> Currently, I only have marriage certificate and baby's birth certificate. Is it okay to open a joint bank account and submit it as evidence?


To prove marriage, I will also suggest attaching wedding pic, pre marriage dating pic, pic of you in hospital with your wife and baby when baby is born and anything that you think will help if you still haven't.


----------



## alali

Hi folks
Can exp. advice me I have lodged my visa since 02/2017 and my status is under progress my qu. is I have traveled for 15 days vacation to other country do I need to update the DIB on my immiaccount for this travel or it is not required
Thanks in advance


----------



## ahmer_125

Any grants for 189 visa in July 2017


----------



## ahmer_125

no one??


----------



## nabtex

Only a few grants are reported on immitracker.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saqibsa

*Application Status received*

Guys,

I have applied for visa on 11th of March 2017 for telecom engineer. Since than application status is received, No CO contact so far.

Please guide is this normal or I need to contact someone in DIABP. Is there any helpline from where I can check...

help required please...


----------



## casperkhan

Prantika Das said:


> Where did u update ur no
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk



sent them an email about my updated contact info, just in case they need any info from me.


----------



## neeans

Hi all.. Dibp has rejected the grant, mentioning points overclaimed(unintentionally) . Is it possible that case can be reopened, although they have not even a single chance to prove yourself


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmer_125 said:


> Any grants for 189 visa in July 2017


only few


----------



## sultan_azam

neeans said:


> Hi all.. Dibp has rejected the grant, mentioning points overclaimed(unintentionally) . Is it possible that case can be reopened, although they have not even a single chance to prove yourself


yeah, i forgot to ask this, there should have been a NJ letter before rejection


----------



## neeans

No njl nothing, only rejection mail


----------



## casperkhan

syedfarrukh said:


> I lodged my application on 16Nov2016. CO contacted me on 09Dec16 for additional documents which i provided them on 27Dec2016. After that, my immi account is showing Assessment In progress for last 6.5 months. No update. Kindly if any of you have any email address of DIBP to contact them about the status of my application then share with me.


i am in the queue as well, waiting for last seven months


----------



## DN7C

sultan_azam said:


> baby's birth certificate and parents name in baby's passport area good evidence of relationship.i guess your marriage is older than an year, you shouldn't face much trouble on the relationship evidence part


Yes, we've been married for more than 4 years. And we have the baby's birth certificate and passport. btw, parents names are not in the baby's passport bio page. I need to check whether it is in an another page. Or maybe, does Sri Lankan passports differ from Indian ones?


----------



## sultan_azam

DN7C said:


> Yes, we've been married for more than 4 years. And we have the baby's birth certificate and passport. btw, parents names are not in the baby's passport bio page. I need to check whether it is in an another page. Or maybe, does Sri Lankan passports differ from Indian ones?


Indian passports have parents name mentioned in last page

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

neeans said:


> No njl nothing, only rejection mail



Would you please share what is written on the email ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C

zaback21 said:


> To prove marriage, I will also suggest attaching wedding pic, pre marriage dating pic, pic of you in hospital with your wife and baby when baby is born and anything that you think will help if you still haven't.


I have more than enough photos of us in each instance you have mentioned. I will upload the most significant ones.


----------



## DN7C

sultan_azam said:


> Indian passports have parents name mentioned in last page
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks, sultan_azam for the quick reply. I will check the baby's passport.


----------



## adahmed

Thank you Panda112, I really appreciate it : )



Panda112 said:


> Q1: Official website is quite accurate with partner visa unless the couple is a new wed and additional verification is needed. Yes, it is possible to temporarily bring in the spouse in visiting visa which usually takes shorter time to process.
> 
> Q2: Spouse
> 
> Q3: I believe so.
> 
> You'll find the experts on spouse visa in below thread. I'd suggest you to repost the question below so that you'll get up to date and accurate info.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/162080-partner-visa-subclasses-309-100-visa-processing-time-frames.html


----------



## Unemplyed

Hi Experts
More than 45 days has been finished after physical verification
Is it positive sign to get grant ?


----------



## abhishekv

Hi. I have applied for my visa in May 2017. But I got an email today saying that I have got an invitation to lodge a VISA application. Strange, isn't it?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sakthe.sam

abhishekv said:


> Hi. I have applied for my visa in May 2017. But I got an email today saying that I have got an invitation to lodge a VISA application. Strange, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Whats your code and point?


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,

Has anyone done the visa payment through Debit card from india ? If yes please let me know the transaction charges applicable ......

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishekv said:


> Hi. I have applied for my visa in May 2017. But I got an email today saying that I have got an invitation to lodge a VISA application. Strange, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


You may have submitted one more eoi and today's invite is against that

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhavjain1708

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Has anyone done the visa payment through Debit card from india ? If yes please let me know the transaction charges applicable ......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk



There is no option to pay using debit card. Only credit card or forex cards can be used. I had to pay by applying for a temporary travel/forex card from ICICI, load it witb relevant Aus Dollars and the pay like any credit card.


----------



## jackschack

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> There is no option to pay using debit card. Only credit card or forex cards can be used. I had to pay by applying for a temporary travel/forex card from ICICI, load it witb relevant Aus Dollars and the pay like any credit card.


ICICI does not seem to be issuing the forex cards anymore without showing the Visa and tickets 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakmk

jackschack said:


> ICICI does not seem to be issuing the forex cards anymore without showing the Visa and tickets
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I called up my credit card company and asked them to increase credit limit for one transaction equal to the approx application amount. After they gave the go ahead, I paid through the credit card. Of course, the conversion rate and fees will add up. But it's a good option.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Has anyone done the visa payment through Debit card from india ? If yes please let me know the transaction charges applicable ......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


Check with your bank. Foreign transaction charges vary from bank to bank. You can also refer the following:
https://blog.bankbazaar.com/using-your-credit-card-overseas-understand-your-charges/


----------



## neeans

I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered


----------



## gurimaan

*Telecommunications Network Engineer*

Hello Everyone,

Any Telecom Network Engineer waiting for grant.
Visa Lodge: 2th June 2017
Medical Uploaded: 10th June 2017
No CO contact so far.
Waiting for Grant:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Gurimann


----------



## Shailz

neeans said:


> I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered


Sad to hear that... But what was the reason for rejection?


----------



## asad_18pk

gurimaan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Any Telecom Network Engineer waiting for grant.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 2th June 2017
> 
> Medical Uploaded: 10th June 2017
> 
> No CO contact so far.
> 
> Waiting for Grant:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gurimann




I lodged in Dec 2016 for Telecom network engineer. Paid VAC2 on 10th April 2017. Waiting since thn. ☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

neeans said:


> I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered




When did you lodge? Why it is rejected!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> There is no option to pay using debit card. Only credit card or forex cards can be used. I had to pay by applying for a temporary travel/forex card from ICICI, load it witb relevant Aus Dollars and the pay like any credit card.




International Debit cards can be used to pay fees... I have paid my visa fees with my ICICI debit card.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurimaan

asad_18pk said:


> I lodged in Dec 2016 for Telecom network engineer. Paid VAC2 on 10th April 2017. Waiting since thn. ☹
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What documents did the CO ask for when he replied?

Thanks in advance
Gurimaan


----------



## jithooos

gurimaan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Any Telecom Network Engineer waiting for grant.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 2th June 2017
> 
> Medical Uploaded: 10th June 2017
> 
> No CO contact so far.
> 
> Waiting for Grant:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gurimann




Hello Gurimann

Frankly speaking, you have to wait for at least 3 months from now to get your grant unless it's a direct grant. Wheels have still not started to roll at DIBP. Forget about grants, the CO allocation is scarce this financial year. Most likely it should begin in 1-2 weeks time. I am just behind you in the line, lodged application on 7th June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

Hello friend
Sad to hear...
Can we know the reason mentioned in rejn.mail?


----------



## Rampal

neeans said:


> I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered


I can understand your pain dear. Even I am shocked and afraid with this update. I heard there are very few rejections and they give proper reason of it. Is the reason mentioned in the mail? Can you share the content of email please.


----------



## Capt ASR

neeans said:


> I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered




Sorry to hear about rejection . you can lodge another EOI with correct points . Rejection should be taken as a delay in grant, you have not been disbarred from applying again . Don't loose hope . 
Wishing you luck .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neeans

Visa refusal case
Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


----------



## chinkyjenn

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


I am really sorry to hear abt the refusal. 

Overclaiming point for? 

Please share more details


----------



## PV1782

*Await Visa Grant -189*

Hi,

Can anyone let me know by when will I get the visa grant? 

EOI : 13 April 2016 (189)
Anzsco : 2613 -Analyst Programmer
Points : 60 points
Invitation : 13 March 2017
Visa lodged with docs : 21 March 2017
Case officer Assigned : 29 March 2017
PCC and Medicals : 13 April 2017
Visa Grant : :fingerscrossed: ?


----------



## neeans

Overclaiming for education, for Associate degree we can claim 10points and for bachelor degree 15 points


----------



## farjaf

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


My Assumption is that your claimed point is different from the letter from your asessing authority. for example for ACS it might says:

The following work experience is considered to be close to software engineering after
December 2013

May 2011 - March 2017

Meaning you can claim points after December 2013
Hope that clarifies the reason.


----------



## chvarma80

neeans said:


> Overclaiming for education, for Associate degree we can claim 10points and for bachelor degree 15 points


What is your occupational code?
Did you go for points test advice to vetassess?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

gurimaan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any Telecom Network Engineer waiting for grant.
> Visa Lodge: 2th June 2017
> Medical Uploaded: 10th June 2017
> No CO contact so far.
> Waiting for Grant:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Gurimann


i applied under 263311- telecommunication Engineer - if that is what you are looking for.
applied on 3rd of May and CO contact 19th of June. Nothing after that.


----------



## dar8

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


You can try requesting vetassess a review of the outcome if you can provide them with solid reasons why your qualification should be assessed as such 

go to this link and see your options https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...ews-reassessments-appeals-reissues-complaints

But i don't think that DIBP will review their decision even if it was found that vet asses made a mistake. Your only option when it comes to visa will be to lodge a new eoi with correct points and wait for a new invite. May i ask if you've used an agent or not ?


----------



## laxswa

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


Didnot you check before applying?It must be mentioned in your assessment letter of u are assessed with a bachelor/associate degree..appeal at that time could be a wiser decision!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

Capt ASR said:


> Sorry to hear about rejection . you can lodge another EOI with correct points . Rejection should be taken as a delay in grant, you have not been disbarred from applying again . Don't loose hope .
> Wishing you luck .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But what about the money already spent? Is it totally wasted? OMG.. this is a terrible news, and i'm scared too. 

Feeling really sorry for him. Sincerely wish he would be given another chance.


----------



## shah473

hi yeah im on subclass 476 i wish to enroll in professional year do i have to furnish latest ielts results as the last one is experied


----------



## laxswa

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


Please apply again..And double check everything this time......forget what just happend..best of luck brother...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

PV1782 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone let me know by when will I get the visa grant?
> 
> EOI : 13 April 2016 (189)
> Anzsco : 2613 -Analyst Programmer
> Points : 60 points
> Invitation : 13 March 2017
> Visa lodged with docs : 21 March 2017
> Case officer Assigned : 29 March 2017
> PCC and Medicals : 13 April 2017
> Visa Grant : :fingerscrossed: ?


Dont think anyone can predict this right now.
Wait for the dibp to start giving the grants only then you may get an idea.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

Folks,

It's a bit late to enquire, but I still want to be sure I've used right points, my ACS letter has following text for education:

Your Bachelor of Technology in xxxx from xxxx
University complete xxxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree 

with a major in computing.

Dies this mean I can use 15 points? Kindly confirm.

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


Worth a try.

However, I suggest you to lodge a new EOI as soon as possible while appealing your case.
If it doesn't go through, you may re-apply under your new EOI.


----------



## seanzyc

singh1982 said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's a bit late to enquire, but I still want to be sure I've used right points, my ACS letter has following text for education:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in xxxx from xxxx
> University complete xxxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> 
> with a major in computing.
> 
> Dies this mean I can use 15 points? Kindly confirm.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




Yes you can. It stated that your degree is comparable to aus bachelor.


----------



## chinkyjenn

mash2017 said:


> But what about the money already spent? Is it totally wasted? OMG.. this is a terrible news, and i'm scared too.
> 
> Feeling really sorry for him. Sincerely wish he would be given another chance.


yeah you can't get the refund for the visa application fee unfortunately


----------



## nikhildevgan

*Ict ba*

Hi Guys,

I think I made a mistake while submitting EOI. 

ACS gave me 0 pts for 6 yrs of workex in India but I entered 6 yrs as an international experience which gave me 10 additional pts. My friend told me that skill select will take into account and reduce the pts.

Apparently, it didn't and I got an invite today based on 80 pts when I actually have 70.
I am not sure what is the next step here and would really appreciate if someone can help me out.

AGE 30 
ENG 20
EDU 20 (15+5)


----------



## mariner86

nikhildevgan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think I made a mistake while submitting EOI.
> 
> ACS gave me 0 pts for 6 yrs of workex in India but I entered 6 yrs as an international experience which gave me 10 additional pts. My friend told me that skill select will take into account and reduce the pts.
> 
> Apparently, it didn't and I got an invite today based on 80 pts when I actually have 70.
> I am not sure what is the next step here and would really appreciate if someone can help me out.
> 
> AGE 30
> ENG 20
> EDU 20 (15+5)


your visa application will definitely get rejected so better remove your visa application or do not submit otherwise you will lose your money.


----------



## nikhildevgan

mariner86 said:


> your visa application will definitely get rejected so better remove your visa application or do not submit otherwise you will lose your money.



Thanks, I was assuming the same. 
Can I submit a second EOI (for 70 pts) or I need to wait for 2 months?


----------



## ganni1922

Hi this is Ganesh 
I have done masters in mechanical . I have submitted my EOI in the month of December 2016 at 65 points. As it has reached the ceiling so I haven't got invitation for this year ending. I was thinking I would in the first round of July 2017. But yet there is no result . Can some one please give any update about this and what are the changes of getting invitation . 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariner86

nikhildevgan said:


> Thanks, I was assuming the same.
> Can I submit a second EOI (for 70 pts) or I need to wait for 2 months?


of course you can .just remove your visa application first.


----------



## seanzyc

nikhildevgan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think I made a mistake while submitting EOI.
> 
> ACS gave me 0 pts for 6 yrs of workex in India but I entered 6 yrs as an international experience which gave me 10 additional pts. My friend told me that skill select will take into account and reduce the pts.
> 
> Apparently, it didn't and I got an invite today based on 80 pts when I actually have 70.
> I am not sure what is the next step here and would really appreciate if someone can help me out.
> 
> AGE 30
> ENG 20
> EDU 20 (15+5)


Just withdraw your current EOI and submit a new one. 
70 should be quite solid for receiving invitations unless your occupation is Accountants or Auditors..


----------



## seanzyc

Just saw two grants on immitracker!!

Wow I hope the grants start to flood!!!


----------



## Khurmi

gurimaan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any Telecom Network Engineer waiting for grant.
> Visa Lodge: 2th June 2017
> Medical Uploaded: 10th June 2017
> No CO contact so far.
> Waiting for Grant:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Gurimann



Hi Gurimaan, I have also applied on 28th March, 2017 as telecom engineer, One CO contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80, Still waiting for Grant.


----------



## Capt ASR

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...




Hi,
As per my understanding , Immigration is a privilege extended by DIBP not a constitutional right. Over clamming point is a clear ground for rejection . Approach VETASSESS to re-evaluate ur qualification . If u get it rectified, re-tender EOI . U can request DIBP to refund ur fee, they might consider. 
Channelize ur anger in right direction and get rid of ur agent . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanB

seanzyc said:


> Just saw two grants on immitracker!!
> 
> Wow I hope the grants start to flood!!!


I hope so! 
I see both grants are for onshore applications.
Hope we see some offshore grants very soon!!!!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

neeans said:


> I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered




Straight rejection? No questions asked?


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhildevgan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think I made a mistake while submitting EOI.
> 
> ACS gave me 0 pts for 6 yrs of workex in India but I entered 6 yrs as an international experience which gave me 10 additional pts. My friend told me that skill select will take into account and reduce the pts.
> 
> Apparently, it didn't and I got an invite today based on 80 pts when I actually have 70.
> I am not sure what is the next step here and would really appreciate if someone can help me out.
> 
> AGE 30
> ENG 20
> EDU 20 (15+5)


Update EOI to reflect correct points breakdown.


----------



## Panda112

Really sorry for you man. Hope you are doing well.

Hold on coz it's just the 3600 AUD lost and maybe a few months. Not the end of the line. You are always welcome to retry (because you just made a small mistake).



neeans said:


> I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered


----------



## nikhildevgan

andreyx108b said:


> Update EOI to reflect correct points breakdown.


I tried but my current EOI is locked as I have received the invite. Can I submit another or should wait for 2 months?


----------



## nikhildevgan

seanzyc said:


> Just withdraw your current EOI and submit a new one.
> 70 should be quite solid for receiving invitations unless your occupation is Accountants or Auditors..


Sure, thanks.


----------



## seanzyc

nikhildevgan said:


> I tried but my current EOI is locked as I have received the invite. Can I submit another or should wait for 2 months?


You may need to withdraw the current EOI first


----------



## chinkyjenn

Capt ASR said:


> Hi,
> As per my understanding , Immigration is a privilege extended by DIBP not a constitutional right. Over clamming point is a clear ground for rejection . Approach VETASSESS to re-evaluate ur qualification . If u get it rectified, re-tender EOI . U can request DIBP to refund ur fee, they might consider.
> Channelize ur anger in right direction and get rid of ur agent .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think DIBP will refund his visa application fee. it's unheard of


----------



## chinkyjenn

nikhildevgan said:


> I tried but my current EOI is locked as I have received the invite. Can I submit another or should wait for 2 months?


You can submit another one under a different email address


----------



## nishish

nikhildevgan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think I made a mistake while submitting EOI.
> 
> ACS gave me 0 pts for 6 yrs of workex in India but I entered 6 yrs as an international experience which gave me 10 additional pts. My friend told me that skill select will take into account and reduce the pts.
> 
> Apparently, it didn't and I got an invite today based on 80 pts when I actually have 70.
> I am not sure what is the next step here and would really appreciate if someone can help me out.
> 
> AGE 30
> ENG 20
> EDU 20 (15+5)


I know it's an honest mistake but your this mistake has cost someone a legit invite today. Please be careful about it the next time because your mistake has hurt not only you but others as well.


----------



## nishish

neeans said:


> Visa refusal case
> Please assist, can we challenge VETASSESS as they have assessed my bachelor degree as Associate degree (may be by error) which i have done from University recognized by Australia. Moreover similar degree of one of my friend was assessed as bachelor degree (same University). And if i get my assessment rectified by Vetassess, can i further ask dibp to review my case as they have refused it for overclaiming. Without any co contact or given a chance to prove the evidence...


Overclaiming of points is taken very strictly by DIBP. It would have been wiser to appeal to VETASSESS after their outcome to review it again rather than submitting the EOI. Anyways I wish that things get resolved.


----------



## promises

Hello Guys,

I lodged my EOI on the 27th of May on got the invitation last night. Now I'm in the process of lodging the VISA.

I applied the Migration Skill Assessment to Engineers Australia on the 25th of April and I got the possitive assessment on the 26th of May. In their letter, they have mentioned that my skills are valid for the period of Aug-2013 to April-2017.

The employment details when I applied to EA is as follows, (I got a letter from my company confirming this)

Senior Electronics Engineer (01 Apr 2015 - Present)
Electronics Engineer (06 Feb 2014 - 31 Mar 2015)
Associate Electronics Engineer (05 Aug 2013 - 05 Feb 2014)

However, last June I got a promotion backdated to April 1st 2017.

Now when I apply for VISA, I need to provide employment details and following are my employment details. (I can get a letter from the company to verify this)

Associate Tech Lead - Embedded Systems (01 Apr 2017 - Present)
Senior Electronics Engineer (01 Apr 2015 - 31 Mar 2017)
Electronics Engineer (06 Feb 2014 - 31 Mar 2015)
Associate Electronics Engineer (05 Aug 2013 - 05 Feb 2014)

The confusion is, there is a 'Yes/No' question in the application asking "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?". 

Since Engineers Australia has not assessed my employment details after from the April-2017 to July-2017, should I answer 'No' to that career period? 

Please help me to clear the doubt.


----------



## sunalkohli

Hi,
I have applied for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst for 189. Total points =70. I have submitted EoI on the 6th of May, 2017. I have not got the invite till now. When can i expect an invite?

Thanks,
Sunal


----------



## andreyx108b

sunalkohli said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst for 189. Total points =70. I have submitted EoI on the 6th of May, 2017. I have not got the invite till now. When can i expect an invite?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunal


Its moved to about 05/05/2017 as of now.


----------



## ahmer_125

You should claim points for work experience. This is related to your occupation.


----------



## sultan_azam

promises said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on the 27th of May on got the invitation last night. Now I'm in the process of lodging the VISA.
> 
> I applied the Migration Skill Assessment to Engineers Australia on the 25th of April and I got the possitive assessment on the 26th of May. In their letter, they have mentioned that my skills are valid for the period of Aug-2013 to April-2017.
> 
> The employment details when I applied to EA is as follows, (I got a letter from my company confirming this)
> 
> Senior Electronics Engineer (01 Apr 2015 - Present)
> Electronics Engineer (06 Feb 2014 - 31 Mar 2015)
> Associate Electronics Engineer (05 Aug 2013 - 05 Feb 2014)
> 
> However, last June I got a promotion backdated to April 1st 2017.
> 
> Now when I apply for VISA, I need to provide employment details and following are my employment details. (I can get a letter from the company to verify this)
> 
> Associate Tech Lead - Embedded Systems (01 Apr 2017 - Present)
> Senior Electronics Engineer (01 Apr 2015 - 31 Mar 2017)
> Electronics Engineer (06 Feb 2014 - 31 Mar 2015)
> Associate Electronics Engineer (05 Aug 2013 - 05 Feb 2014)
> 
> The confusion is, there is a 'Yes/No' question in the application asking "Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?".
> 
> Since Engineers Australia has not assessed my employment details after from the April-2017 to July-2017, should I answer 'No' to that career period?
> 
> Please help me to clear the doubt.


the yes/no should match with what you have mentioned in eoi, also get an updated letter from your company regarding this all


----------



## leywes

Occupation: Accountant 2211 & Auditor 2212
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points
Australian Study requirements: 5 points
Qualifications: 15
NAATI: 5 points
Total Points: 75 points
Total Points with state sponsorship: 80 points

Date of effect"
EOI 189: 15/06/2017
EOI 190: 15/06/2017
EOI Invitation: -


----------



## abhishekv

sultan_azam said:


> You may have submitted one more eoi and today's invite is against that
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Good point, but no I had submitted only one EOI. I have dropped skill select an email, let's see.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

sakthe.sam said:


> Whats your code and point?


It's 261313 with 75

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

neeans said:


> I am shocked with the rejection mail received on 10th july.. Totally unexpected and shattered


Sorry to hear that. Did they elaborate on the reason? What are you planning to do?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

ganni1922 said:


> Hi this is Ganesh
> I have done masters in mechanical . I have submitted my EOI in the month of December 2016 at 65 points. As it has reached the ceiling so I haven't got invitation for this year ending. I was thinking I would in the first round of July 2017. But yet there is no result . Can some one please give any update about this and what are the changes of getting invitation .
> Thanks in advance.


hello, have u applied for 189 or 190?.. i have also applied in december 2016 but my score is 60.. lets hope for best


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba

any grants received today?


----------



## andreyx108b

omsaibaba said:


> any grants received today?




3 reported


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

EA assessed your skills only NOT employment records MSA not RSEA , so claim it via DIBP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba

andreyx108b said:


> 3 reported
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh nice..hopefully more will flow in next days to come


----------



## andreyx108b

omsaibaba said:


> oh nice..hopefully more will flow in next days to come


well its 6 already for today!


----------



## omsaibaba

andreyx108b said:


> well its 6 already for today!


where u guys checking


----------



## hasansins

andreyx108b said:


> well its 6 already for today!


I see 4 in 189 and 1 in 190. So total 5 I believe no?


----------



## omsaibaba

hasansins said:


> I see 4 in 189 and 1 in 190. So total 5 I believe no?


Yes..there could be many..these are just reported in our own tracker


----------



## mash2017

hasansins said:


> I see 4 in 189 and 1 in 190. So total 5 I believe no?


Can you please share the link you monitor these details. Were there any offshore grants?


----------



## Shailz

andreyx108b said:


> well its 6 already for today!


Wow! Keep going....


----------



## hasansins

mash2017 said:


> Can you please share the link you monitor these details. Were there any offshore grants?


I check it on myimmitracker.com


----------



## andreyx108b

hasansins said:


> I see 4 in 189 and 1 in 190. So total 5 I believe no?


one more guy in whatsapp pinged he got it, but will update tracker later.


----------



## prdream

andreyx108b said:


> one more guy in whatsapp pinged he got it, but will update tracker later.


Is there any watsapp group ?if yes, How can I be part of it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurMalik

Can anyone please help in adding to the whatsapp group for 2017 expat group?


----------



## prashant_wase

prdream said:


> Is there any watsapp group ?if yes, How can I be part of it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I also want to be a part to be updated 24/7.. Even if u don't have access to Forum. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek85hbti

*Way to get visa status - 189 visa lodged on 17th Jan 2017*

189 visa lodged on 17th Jan 2017
All docs uploaded on 23rd Jan 2017

CO assigned on 9th Feb 2017 - GSM Adelaide location

Now onwards, there is no update/contact from them

Sent mail for the status update on 21 June 2017 - received automated mail reply stating that there will be no response related to the status query.

Called on given customer care number: - they said they don't have access to a status update of visa application. They are only there to help if someone is stuck while filling the visa application form.


Can anyone suggest what should I do to get an update on my visa application status?


----------



## mm77171

Exactly same timeline. I applied on 17th Jan. CO contact on 9th Feb and then again on 10th April.
Till now nothing. 

This is a dark well without any source of light. No one can help us here.




abhishek85hbti said:


> 189 visa lodged on 17th Jan 2017
> All docs uploaded on 23rd Jan 2017
> 
> CO assigned on 9th Feb 2017 - GSM Adelaide location
> 
> Now onwards, there is no update/contact from them
> 
> Sent mail for the status update on 21 June 2017 - received automated mail reply stating that there will be no response related to the status query.
> 
> Called on given customer care number: - they said they don't have access to a status update of visa application. They are only there to help if someone is stuck while filling the visa application form.
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest what should I do to get an update on my visa application status?


----------



## abhishek85hbti

Have you tried to connect them for the status update? mail or phone number?





mm77171 said:


> Exactly same timeline. I applied on 17th Jan. CO contact on 9th Feb and then again on 10th April.
> Till now nothing.
> 
> This is a dark well without any source of light. No one can help us here.


----------



## mm77171

Dropped them an email 2 days back but just an auto-reply from system stating that they'll not entertain any status requests. 
Tried calling once but the number in queue was 78 so dropped the call.

To tell you the truth, I dont think this will help in anyway. Only way is to go to their office in Adelaide and then maybe ask them. And that can not be done since I'm not in Australia. 



abhishek85hbti said:


> Have you tried to connect them for the status update? mail or phone number?


----------



## muhammad_1990

I was on 75 points and got my invite on 12th July (261312). I have lodged my visa application and now in the process of uploading documents. I had a question: I don't have my original PCC but I do have a notarized / attested copy of a valid PCC. Would that be accepted as my PCC or do I have to arrange the original one?


----------



## Panda112

I'd say, you must upload scan of the original. It is one of the basic documents and a really important one. Meanwhile you can upload the notarized copy of that PCC and lodge the visa. Then you should arrange the original one (since the applications are currently delayed, I'd say you have sufficient time to obtain another)

Cheers.



muhammad_1990 said:


> I was on 75 points and got my invite on 12th July (261312). I have lodged my visa application and now in the process of uploading documents. I had a question: I don't have my original PCC but I do have a notarized / attested copy of a valid PCC. Would that be accepted as my PCC or do I have to arrange the original one?


----------



## 1448513

Hi guys. Rough week here. Just wanna jump in and distract y'all with some planning up ahead.
(I'm waiting from Feb 2017 and not a sign yet SO NO WORRIES!)

Question: how do you guys plan for your relocation? (I bet there's a better place in this forum to discuss this as well? somebody take me to the river)

Mine starts with general info like expat books that contains everything (from fun stuff to home ownership/logistics) and nothing (everything's too general for direct application) at the same time. At this stage things were just fun and inspirational; which then gave me the idea to start with a list/categories of things and the research begins. To date, the list looks like this
1. Personal Interest - fun stuff, my bucket lists, figuring out the priority of things I wanna do (I wanna do them ALLLLL)
2. Job - that's enough to cover for a PhD's thesis, or at least just the literature review part? (Hate the information on the internet with fly-by-night gurus telling you the 10 ways to hunt a job or 20 killer moves to landing a good position but it's always something everyone already knows - going to job fairs, ask your professors, go to information interviews, have a LinkedIn account blah blah blah. Well, YOU DON'T SAY. Hell, they all wish they can get clicks and get famous but you know what they are? A damn broken record.) I looked for industry reports and see who the biggest players in that respective field are. I recommend IBISWorld. Oh and the industry department AU. Dope report (I doff my cap).
3. Finance - okay. Now that's another way these suckers gonna jump back in and tell you another 10/20/30 ways to "manage/handle/ace your finance". Some even has a redundant blog and a book to show for it. We got it - you can write. Big deal. My approach? Get a book not too general, coming from the viewpoint specific to a job seeking, out-of-home, world-exploring young adult. Still wanna see if it's gonna work. Book should cover utility, tax, daily expenses and one-off expenditures (like trips).
4. Accommodation - haven't started this one. I have a happy-go-lucky deposition that tells me to go wherever the job takes me; if I fail, I bail and choose another one. Oh, and as long as I can surf - not necessarily every week but...you get the gist. I guess it also involves arranging the move itself, how to pick places etc.
5. Routines - last step anyone? I guess once there's a job, a roof, and cash flow, the next thing is to keep the barn running? (weekend escapades [yay], groceries and chores [boo] etc.)

I hope I can get you to climb on board - tell me what you see and think. Keep heads afloat y'all!


----------



## mohitkashyap

*Any idea on cut off for 2611?*

Hi Guys,

Is anyone received the invite on 2611? i was anticipating some kind of good news with 70 points but 'No News' for me at least on this round..

Cheers,
Mohit


----------



## M.Abdellah

mm77171 said:


> Exactly same timeline. I applied on 17th Jan. CO contact on 9th Feb and then again on 10th April.
> Till now nothing.
> 
> This is a dark well without any source of light. No one can help us here.




me also :smash:


----------



## mrhasankhan

Hi All, 

I have 2 questions for which I need experts' opinion

I applied for a single EOI under 261313 with 70 points with both 189 and 190 (Any State). Status is submitted and I hope to get 189 invite within next couple of rounds. However, I still want to keep 190 option open just in case.

1. What if I get an invite for 190 and I want to wait for 189. Can I get 2 invites for same EOI?

2. In my EOI I only claimed experience that I earned through ACS. I didn't mention the 6 years prior experience. I read somewhere that it was better to mention pre-dated experience and tag it as non-related. Is that a big deal?

Although I can amend my EOI and cater for above 2 points, but I don't want to change by DOE which is currently 15 Jun 2017.

Please help me.clarify my inquiries.


----------



## Jatinder582

Hi Guys, 261311, 65 pts, 189 Visa, Lodged Visa on 22 Apr'2017. TILL NOW no CO assigned. Is it normal these days. How much time will it take friends.


----------



## singh1982

mrhasankhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 2 questions for which I need experts' opinion
> 
> I applied for a single EOI under 261313 with 70 points with both 189 and 190 (Any State). Status is submitted and I hope to get 189 invite within next couple of rounds. However, I still want to keep 190 option open just in case.
> 
> 1. What if I get an invite for 190 and I want to wait for 189. Can I get 2 invites for same EOI?
> 
> 2. In my EOI I only claimed experience that I earned through ACS. I didn't mention the 6 years prior experience. I read somewhere that it was better to mention pre-dated experience and tag it as non-related. Is that a big deal?
> 
> Although I can amend my EOI and cater for above 2 points, but I don't want to change by DOE which is currently 15 Jun 2017.
> 
> Please help me.clarify my inquiries.


Hey, my 2 cents here, would still want experts to confirm!

1) I think you can get only 1 invite on 1 login(I'm pretty sure this is answered in eoi FAQs) ie why people create separate logins for 189 and 190, you can still create a new one , but do your due calculation b4 doing so.

2) as far as I know, your doe doesn't change if the points don't. I'd also made a similar mistake but corrected soon. You should definitely update your entire experience in the eoi, to keep ACS and eoi in synch. You should quickly update your eoi, b4 u get invited, otherwise you may be in a soup.

Hope this helps, and best of luck to you and all my bros/sis's waiting for things, may God bless us all!

Experts-plz advise!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrindu

Does anyone know if the people who got the grant yesterday received the delay email?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

mrindu said:


> Does anyone know if the people who got the grant yesterday received the delay email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


One person who was granted the visa on 4th July received a delay email on 15th June. If you got it too, you may be in for direct grant


----------



## Jatinder582

Jatinder582 said:


> Hi Guys, 261311, 65 pts, 189 Visa, Lodged Visa on 22 Apr'2017. TILL NOW no CO assigned. Is it normal these days. How much time will it take friends.


, can someone reply please.


----------



## jeiganesh

Hi all.. i'm new here.. 
hope today have more grants than yesterday.. 
wishing you all for the Grants soon.. ☺


----------



## mrindu

deorox said:


> One person who was granted the visa on 4th July received a delay email on 15th June. If you got it too, you may be in for direct grant


I did get the delay mail mate on 9th June. Applied on 1st April with CO contact on 20th April. Fingers crossed now.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

Jatinder582 said:


> , can someone reply please.


Hi, If you frontloaded all documents including PCC and Medicals and your application is a decision ready one, CO will not contact at all. You may get a direct grant if that is the case. Many who got direct grants had their application in 'received' status all along.


----------



## Jatinder582

deorox said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> , can someone reply please.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If you frontloaded all documents including PCC and Medicals and your application is a decision ready one, CO will not contact at all. You may get a direct grant if that is the case. Many who got direct grants had their application in 'received' status all along.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, but I was worrying why after 65 days application is still in Received. I WILL WAIT NOW.


----------



## jeiganesh

Hi.. Good day!.. you mean application status from received to grant status?? not to assessment then grant ?


----------



## Jatinder582

Jatinder582 said:


> deorox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> , can someone reply please.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If you frontloaded all documents including PCC and Medicals and your application is a decision ready one, CO will not contact at all. You may get a direct grant if that is the case. Many who got direct grants had their application in 'received' status all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply, but I was worrying why after 65 days application is still in Received. I WILL WAIT NOW.
Click to expand...


I have uploaded all my documents.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jatinder582 said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I was worrying why after 65 days application is still in Received. I WILL WAIT NOW.


its ok... it happens.


----------



## andreyx108b

Busy day (relatively to other days) yesterday, 

8 grants have been reported. 

7 SC189 
1 SC190


----------



## gaddam1

andreyx108b said:


> its ok... it happens.


In fact, I am on same boat. I have lodged my VISA on April9th for code 263111 and still my status as Received as of today 

BTW, I am onshore applicant.


----------



## hcart

gaddam1 said:


> In fact, I am on same boat. I have lodged my VISA on April9th for code 263111 and still my status as Received as of today
> 
> BTW, I am onshore applicant.


I lodged on 10th of April I too am an onshore applicant.  So many people similar to my case.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

jeiganesh said:


> Hi.. Good day!.. you mean application status from received to grant status?? not to assessment then grant ?


Yes, I have read people in this forum had their status change from 'received' to 'finalised' when granted without having 'assessment in progress'. This is for direct grants I believe.


----------



## Landcruiser

Immitracker shows 5 grants on a single day on 12-Jul. Looks like some movement. Anxious..


----------



## sunny_g

Guys what is the process for pre visa medicals


----------



## andreyx108b

sunny_g said:


> Guys what is the process for pre visa medicals


Go to my health declarations - http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations 

My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements.


----------



## Numair16

*Natural Justice Letter*

Dear All,

I have received Natural Justice Letter because DIBP was unable to verify my employment with an employer in Saudi Arabia. I was employed with this company when I submitted my visa application but now I am no longer employed with it. The contents of the letter are as following:



The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
support your application.
As part of your visa application you claimed the following overseas employment experience:
✃ Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from March 2015 to
September 2015
✃ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from October 2015
to date
In support of your claims you have provided the following documents:
✃ Work reference letter dated 26/2/2017, signed by Project Coordinator Ahmet Suat
Gunduz
✃ Document titled “Bank statements – SAB” (document is unreadable)
✃ Certificate of Appreciation dated 24/1/2017
✃ Payslip dated December 2016
Document titled “Pay Slips – SAB” (document is unreadable)
On 10 May 2017 a Departmental officer conducted checks against your claims of
employment with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co.
The officer attempted to call the company on the phone number listed on the letterhead
several times between 15/3/2017 and 10/5/2017 but was unable to reach anyone to speak
to. When the officer finally spoke to someone, they were advised to send their request for
employment confirmation to the HR department by email. The officer has attempted to follow
up their enquiry several times, but has not received a response.
Based on the inability of the Departmental officer to contact an individual at the business to
verify your claims, serious concerns have been raised in regards to the truthfulness of your
claims of employment as a Planning Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian
Baytur Construction Co.
Therefore I reasonably suspect that you have provided, or caused to be provided, false or
misleading information in your visa application and the work reference letter, specifically in
relation to your employment claims with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co as a Planning
Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer to meet overseas employment points, which is material
particular to regulation 189.214.

I need help from seniors to prepare a response. 

Thank you


----------



## bhupendrababun

Numair16 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received Natural Justice Letter because DIBP was unable to verify my employment with an employer in Saudi Arabia. I was employed with this company when I submitted my visa application but now I am no longer employed with it. The contents of the letter are as following:
> 
> 
> 
> The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
> application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
> support your application.
> As part of your visa application you claimed the following overseas employment experience:
> ✃ Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from March 2015 to
> September 2015
> ✃ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from October 2015
> to date
> In support of your claims you have provided the following documents:
> ✃ Work reference letter dated 26/2/2017, signed by Project Coordinator Ahmet Suat
> Gunduz
> ✃ Document titled “Bank statements – SAB” (document is unreadable)
> ✃ Certificate of Appreciation dated 24/1/2017
> ✃ Payslip dated December 2016
> Document titled “Pay Slips – SAB” (document is unreadable)
> On 10 May 2017 a Departmental officer conducted checks against your claims of
> employment with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co.
> The officer attempted to call the company on the phone number listed on the letterhead
> several times between 15/3/2017 and 10/5/2017 but was unable to reach anyone to speak
> to. When the officer finally spoke to someone, they were advised to send their request for
> employment confirmation to the HR department by email. The officer has attempted to follow
> up their enquiry several times, but has not received a response.
> Based on the inability of the Departmental officer to contact an individual at the business to
> verify your claims, serious concerns have been raised in regards to the truthfulness of your
> claims of employment as a Planning Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian
> Baytur Construction Co.
> Therefore I reasonably suspect that you have provided, or caused to be provided, false or
> misleading information in your visa application and the work reference letter, specifically in
> relation to your employment claims with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co as a Planning
> Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer to meet overseas employment points, which is material
> particular to regulation 189.214.
> 
> I need help from seniors to prepare a response.
> 
> Thank you


Terrifying 

When did you received it?

Actually I was following you since my timelines are similar to yours. Except my employment verification was done on 24th April and since then waiting.



Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

I'd say you need to provide a valid explanation of why the contact with your HR couldn't go through or why the phone number in your letter head doesn't work.

Meanwhile, also re-scan and attach the documents that are said to be unreadable. You have not yet been entirely denied, but you one step closer to rejection. The application will be further delayed though.

Make sure you explain your company's policy and provide them the extension number or anything to help them get through with the verification. If CO needs to call another number to get through to your HR, try to get your HR to issue that matter in a letter stating alternative number in official (previous) letter head.



Numair16 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received Natural Justice Letter because DIBP was unable to verify my employment with an employer in Saudi Arabia. I was employed with this company when I submitted my visa application but now I am no longer employed with it. The contents of the letter are as following:
> 
> 
> 
> The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not support your application.
> As part of your visa application you claimed the following overseas employment experience:
> ✃ Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from March 2015 to
> September 2015
> ✃ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from October 2015 to date
> In support of your claims you have provided the following documents:
> ✃ Work reference letter dated 26/2/2017, signed by Project Coordinator Ahmet Suat
> Gunduz
> ✃ Document titled “Bank statements – SAB” (document is unreadable)
> ✃ Certificate of Appreciation dated 24/1/2017
> ✃ Payslip dated December 2016
> Document titled “Pay Slips – SAB” (document is unreadable)
> On 10 May 2017 a Departmental officer conducted checks against your claims of
> employment with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co.
> The officer attempted to call the company on the phone number listed on the letterhead
> several times between 15/3/2017 and 10/5/2017 but was unable to reach anyone to speak
> to. When the officer finally spoke to someone, they were advised to send their request for
> employment confirmation to the HR department by email. The officer has attempted to follow
> up their enquiry several times, but has not received a response.
> Based on the inability of the Departmental officer to contact an individual at the business to
> verify your claims, serious concerns have been raised in regards to the truthfulness of your
> claims of employment as a Planning Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian
> Baytur Construction Co.
> Therefore I reasonably suspect that you have provided, or caused to be provided, false or
> misleading information in your visa application and the work reference letter, specifically in
> relation to your employment claims with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co as a Planning
> Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer to meet overseas employment points, which is material
> particular to regulation 189.214.
> 
> I need help from seniors to prepare a response.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sara26

Can't find in immitracker~
Grants data from any other source?


----------



## aus_az

*Grants for today*

Any grants today? Is the grant email sent only in the Australian morning or is it sent throughout the day?


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Numair16 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received Natural Justice Letter because DIBP was unable to verify my employment with an employer in Saudi Arabia. I was employed with this company when I submitted my visa application but now I am no longer employed with it. The contents of the letter are as following:
> 
> 
> 
> The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
> application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
> support your application.
> As part of your visa application you claimed the following overseas employment experience:
> ✃ Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from March 2015 to
> September 2015
> ✃ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from October 2015
> to date
> In support of your claims you have provided the following documents:
> ✃ Work reference letter dated 26/2/2017, signed by Project Coordinator Ahmet Suat
> Gunduz
> ✃ Document titled ?Bank statements ? SAB? (document is unreadable)
> ✃ Certificate of Appreciation dated 24/1/2017
> ✃ Payslip dated December 2016
> Document titled ?Pay Slips ? SAB? (document is unreadable)
> On 10 May 2017 a Departmental officer conducted checks against your claims of
> employment with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co.
> The officer attempted to call the company on the phone number listed on the letterhead
> several times between 15/3/2017 and 10/5/2017 but was unable to reach anyone to speak
> to. When the officer finally spoke to someone, they were advised to send their request for
> employment confirmation to the HR department by email. The officer has attempted to follow
> up their enquiry several times, but has not received a response.
> Based on the inability of the Departmental officer to contact an individual at the business to
> verify your claims, serious concerns have been raised in regards to the truthfulness of your
> claims of employment as a Planning Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian
> Baytur Construction Co.
> Therefore I reasonably suspect that you have provided, or caused to be provided, false or
> misleading information in your visa application and the work reference letter, specifically in
> relation to your employment claims with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co as a Planning
> Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer to meet overseas employment points, which is material
> particular to regulation 189.214.
> 
> I need help from seniors to prepare a response.
> 
> Thank you



So sorry to hear this.

You say that you dont work with the employer currently, but in NJL letter they say that you work with that Saudi company to date...When you changed the employer did you inform DIBP with change of circumstance form?


H


----------



## Numair16

*Natural Justice Letter*



Panda112 said:


> I'd say you need to provide a valid explanation of why the contact with your HR couldn't go through or why the phone number in your letter head doesn't work.
> 
> Meanwhile, also re-scan and attach the documents that are said to be unreadable. You have not yet been entirely denied, but you one step closer to rejection. The application will be further delayed though.
> 
> Make sure you explain your company's policy and provide them the extension number or anything to help them get through with the verification. If CO needs to call another number to get through to your HR, try to get your HR to issue that matter in a letter stating alternative number in official (previous) letter head.



Thank you for your response.

Since you said I am one step closer to rejection, I want to know what other options do I have. I mean if I withdraw my application now and submit a fresh EOI. I only claimed 5 points for employment, however I am pretty sure I can use 20 points for English if I take PTE. Moreover last year civil engineers were getting invite on 60 points easily, so what if I apply for 190? I guess I can get 5 points for state nomination, that way I will not have to use employment points. What do you guys suggest? Is it better to withdraw this application and submit a fresh one without claiming points for employment or should I continue to pursue this and try to justify my employment claims.

It is now a bit difficult for me to file a strong response to NJL because my employment with this employer ended in June and I am in Pakistan now. 

Looking forward to suggestions.


----------



## Numair16

bhupendrababun said:


> Terrifying
> 
> When did you received it?
> 
> Actually I was following you since my timelines are similar to yours. Except my employment verification was done on 24th April and since then waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


I received it today in the morning. Quite a setback to all my plans. But that's how life actually is.


----------



## Numair16

amaljosegeorge said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> You say that you dont work with the employer currently, but in NJL letter they say that you work with that Saudi company to date...When you changed the employer did you inform DIBP with change of circumstance form?
> 
> 
> H


My employment with this employer ended on 4th of June and I submitted the change of circumstances form on 8th of June.

I guess they quoted the employment dates in the letter according to my EOI.


----------



## bhupendrababun

Numair16 said:


> I received it today in the morning. Quite a setback to all my plans. But that's how life actually is.


Yeah we don't know how our fate runs with our life's.

Anyways all the best 

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

You are indeed in a difficult position here.

I'm not sure if you get a fee refund for visa application withdrawal (I suppose you won't). If you find it more *INconvenient *to explain the reasons (and to back up your explanation) than to lose your money, then I'd say go for withdrawal. You will have to withdraw your visa application first though, not sure if you can withdraw/cancel your invited EoI.

Regarding invitation, you can definitely get 79+ in PTE (I did with a similar IELTS score). With 60 points in 189, you will definitely get invite in next round (I did in 6 days with exactly 60 points).

Rest is on you.

PS, if you do withdraw, make sure you explain DIBP first, otherwise you could continue to be in their red flagged or something



Numair16 said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Since you said I am one step closer to rejection, I want to know what other options do I have. I mean if I withdraw my application now and submit a fresh EOI. I only claimed 5 points for employment, however I am pretty sure I can use 20 points for English if I take PTE. Moreover last year civil engineers were getting invite on 60 points easily, so what if I apply for 190? I guess I can get 5 points for state nomination, that way I will not have to use employment points. What do you guys suggest? Is it better to withdraw this application and submit a fresh one without claiming points for employment or should I continue to pursue this and try to justify my employment claims.
> 
> It is now a bit difficult for me to file a strong response to NJL because my employment with this employer ended in June and I am in Pakistan now.
> 
> Looking forward to suggestions.


----------



## andreyx108b

aus_az said:


> Any grants today? Is the grant email sent only in the Australian morning or is it sent throughout the day?


throughout the day.


----------



## andreyx108b

With any NJ i would always suggest to talk to an agent, don't handle it yourself.


----------



## saatheesh

HHii... Got my grant today...

applied - 9/11/2016


----------



## Sammani

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats....


----------



## Numair16

andreyx108b said:


> With any NJ i would always suggest to talk to an agent, don't handle it yourself.


What is your opinion on withdrawing my application and submitting a new one without claiming points for employment?


----------



## bhupendrababun

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congratulations buddy  

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congratulations


----------



## jazz25

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Please also update ImmiTracker for the benefit of those who're waiting. Congratulations again!


----------



## andreyx108b

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


congrats!


----------



## clause

Hey guys, for those that are applying and is onshore, do they usually do an employment verification as well? 

Many thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> What is your opinion on withdrawing my application and submitting a new one without claiming points for employment?


I have not seen a case where a person who withdrew his/her application then applied again... so i am not sure what the impact of this NJ letter and a withdrawal would be on a consecutive applications. Therefore, as I said spend $150 get a consultation of a proper MARA agent.


----------



## andreyx108b

clause said:


> Hey guys, for those that are applying and is onshore, do they usually do an employment verification as well?
> 
> Many thanks!


There are cases, yes.


----------



## Moumita

Many Congratulations to those who have received your grants in the last few days!!

Most of us are still thru the patience testing.. 
Is there any movement on the ANZSCO 261313.. have been following immitracker but no updates in this code there.
Has anyone in Software engineer received grants in the last few days?


----------



## chet_ga

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats. Which ANZSCO code?


----------



## andreyx108b

Moumita said:


> Many Congratulations to those who have received your grants in the last few days!!
> 
> Most of us are still thru the patience testing..
> Is there any movement on the ANZSCO 261313.. have been following immitracker but no updates in this code there.
> Has anyone in Software engineer received grants in the last few days?


no reason to look at the anzsco, visa processing does not depend on it.


----------



## mash2017

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats Saatheesh!! One good news after ages!


----------



## Shailz

One more grant reported at immitracker for 189...lodgement date 9/11/16


----------



## Shailz

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats!


----------



## deorox

Many Congratulations Saatheesh. 

It seems like they have started to clear the pending cases now, another grant of a Jan applicant was updated a while ago.


----------



## chumashankar

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats!!! 
Hope they will clear mine too!!


----------



## Panda112

Looks like signs of flood. Waiting for the downpour.


----------



## sultan_azam

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> What is your opinion on withdrawing my application and submitting a new one without claiming points for employment?


speak to a good MARA agent as suggested by Andy


----------



## helper.august

Hi All,

I am bachelor of electrical engineer by qualification and submitted RPL for ACS assessment ( I have total 8 years work experience in IT and applied as Software engineer 26313). My ACS report didn't mention anything about my Electrical Engineering degree as it was non-ICT. I have lodged my visa application and it is in "assesment in progress"

Will there be any problem due to this as I have claimed 15 points for Bachelor degree and no have other assessment apart from ACS.

Please help.


----------



## omsaibaba

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats..cheers mate


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



helper.august said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am bachelor of electrical engineer by qualification and submitted RPL for ACS assessment ( I have total 8 years work experience in IT and applied as Software engineer 26313). My ACS report didn't mention anything about my Electrical Engineering degree as it was non-ICT. I have lodged my visa application and it is in "assesment in progress"
> 
> Will there be any problem due to this as I have claimed 15 points for Bachelor degree and no have other assessment apart from ACS.
> 
> Please help.


Check the forum for threads mentioning RPL+Vetassess, Lot of similar cases were discussed.


----------



## deepakmk

helper.august said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am bachelor of electrical engineer by qualification and submitted RPL for ACS assessment ( I have total 8 years work experience in IT and applied as Software engineer 26313). My ACS report didn't mention anything about my Electrical Engineering degree as it was non-ICT. I have lodged my visa application and it is in "assesment in progress"
> 
> Will there be any problem due to this as I have claimed 15 points for Bachelor degree and no have other assessment apart from ACS.
> 
> Please help.


You need to complete VETASSESS as well

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



deepakmk said:


> You need to complete VETASSESS as well
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


VETASSESS points test advice will take 1 month time.


----------



## M.Abdellah

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congratulation
Your time line please


----------



## helper.august

deepakmk said:


> You need to complete VETASSESS as well
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Before submitting application I checked in this forum only, and I was told that it is not required since I have done RPL and it came positive.

Its 4 months since I submitted the application. What can I do now?


----------



## adhanya

*Visa Granted*

Hello All,

I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday. 
Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia? 

__________________
Anand Dhanya
261111 - Business Analyst
06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> __________________
> Anand Dhanya
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)


Congratulations Anand
Good news has started coming in this thread.......I am happy and hopeful to get my Grant as well:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congratulations Satheesh 
Please share your timelines.....


----------



## mash2017

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> __________________
> Anand Dhanya
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)


Congrats Anand! All the best! Seems good news are coming this way!


----------



## bhupendrababun

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> __________________
> Anand Dhanya
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)


Hi,

Congratulations 

Next step you have to do is to open a chilled beer and have it 

Enjoy the Grant for few days buddy... dont rush for the life...

All the best for your future endeavours.

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> __________________
> Anand Dhanya
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)



congratulations...


----------



## gibinwilly

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats saatheesh...at what time you got the grant mail?


----------



## mm77171

*Everyone checking their account*

After these posts, I believe everyone started checking their own accounts and that's why no posts now. 
:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



helper.august said:


> Before submitting application I checked in this forum only, and I was told that it is not required since I have done RPL and it came positive.
> 
> Its 4 months since I submitted the application. What can I do now?


There were multiple views in the forum, but most people suggested that you should take points test advice from VETASSESS. I think you should have take that route.


----------



## Abhi

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

That is indeed the next step. In fact it is mandatory that you open a chilled beer and share it with your friends and family. Without that there is no next step.

If alcohol promotion was allowed in DIBP, even your case officer would ask you to crack open a cold one.











bhupendrababun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Next step you have to do is to open a chilled beer and have it
> 
> Enjoy the Grant for few days buddy... dont rush for the life...
> 
> All the best for your future endeavours.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Friends 

Employment verification is done by India embassy or the case officer.

I am asking this because i work in government organisations and the number written on letter head will be picked by a peon or someone who hardly understand English.

Whats your input ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal

bhagat.dabas said:


> Friends
> 
> Employment verification is done by India embassy or the case officer.
> 
> I am asking this because i work in government organisations and the number written on letter head will be picked by a peon or someone who hardly understand English.
> 
> Whats your input ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It will be done by Australian High Commission in Delhi..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Also, State Sponsorship application processing is faster than 189 or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm88

bhagat.dabas said:


> Also, State Sponsorship application processing is faster than 189 or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean 190? Not at all, check the times here
https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	4 Months	7 Months

190 Skilled - Nominated 7 Months	13 Months


----------



## bhupendrababun

Panda112 said:


> That is indeed the next step. In fact it is mandatory that you open a chilled beer and share it with your friends and family. Without that there is no next step.
> 
> If alcohol promotion was allowed in DIBP, even your case officer would ask you to crack open a cold one.


Lol  Amber fluid  with case officer !!!! 

Should think over once 

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congrats..Your timeline please.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhasankhan

Dear All, 

I read it on "189 EOI invitation post" that we can get only 1 invite against submitted EOI ie if I get 190 invite, then I won't get any 189 invites in upcoming rounds.

If that's the case, the do u think I shud amend my EOI and uncheck 190 as I am expecting 189 invite in next couple of rounds? Will this change my DOE?

I posted this question earlier, but got just one not-so-confident reply.

Thanks.


----------



## satban

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?


Awesome - may this open the flood gate of grants


----------



## applicant189

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congratulations!!! All the best.


----------



## farjump

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> __________________
> Anand Dhanya
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)


Congrats Anand! I'm mildly excited, because I too have a similar profile and timelines as you. Same profile, similar PTE score, close to your application date. Not that profile or PTE matters.


----------



## abhikuku

Congrats Adhanya - please can you also updat eon your points



adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> __________________
> Anand Dhanya
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)


----------



## ridoos

Hello everyone,

I have a query regarding 189 visa submission.
13 years ago I started working with a firm on an informal part time basis. At that time I did not get any appointment letter. I am now applying for 189 visa and got the experience letter from them. They are also ready to provide me the appointment letter now with the dates when I started working. Can I submit that appointment letter for 189 visa?


----------



## satban

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


congrats mate. Which GSM?


----------



## saatheesh

applicant189 said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best.


thank u so much


----------



## saatheesh

satban said:


> congrats mate. Which GSM?


brisbane


----------



## saatheesh

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats..Your timeline please.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Tecnician
PTE - 6 in all 9/8/2016
TRA positive - 4/11/2016
Eoi submitted - 4/11/2016
Invited - 8/11/2016
189 lodged - 9/11/2016
Co contacted - 15/12/2016 (for pcc and paid salary proof)
required doc submitted - 21/12/2016
PCC - 5/3/2017 (I worked in a rotation job in congo , came to knw i have to submit congo pcc too.. mailed DIBP about pcc from congo on feb 3 rd week)
grant - 13/7/2017


i don't know whether i got grant because of this, i enquired in feedback form in DIBP website to finalize my case.


----------



## saatheesh

gibinwilly said:


> Congrats saatheesh...at what time you got the grant mail?


i got by mornin 5.30 am Indian time


----------



## AmmarSuhail

If you have arranged fresh appointment and experience letters for past employment; yes use them for submission in EOI and visa application. Just ensure that the contact number in both letters are reachable and the employer can provide confirmation of your past employment if contacted by DIBP.

By the way, which occupation are you applying for?

Cheers,



ridoos said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a query regarding 189 visa submission.
> 13 years ago I started working with a firm on an informal part time basis. At that time I did not get any appointment letter. I am now applying for 189 visa and got the experience letter from them. They are also ready to provide me the appointment letter now with the dates when I started working. Can I submit that appointment letter for 189 visa?


----------



## adhanya

farjump said:


> Congrats Anand! I'm mildly excited, because I too have a similar profile and timelines as you. Same profile, similar PTE score, close to your application date. Not that profile or PTE matters.


All the best!
I am sure you would get it very soon


----------



## adhanya

abhikuku said:


> Congrats Adhanya - please can you also updat eon your points


EOI points : 75


----------



## adhanya

abhikuku said:


> Congrats Adhanya - please can you also updat eon your points


EOI Points : 75


----------



## bhupendrababun

saatheesh said:


> Code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Tecnician
> PTE - 6 in all 9/8/2016
> TRA positive - 4/11/2016
> Eoi submitted - 4/11/2016
> Invited - 8/11/2016
> 189 lodged - 9/11/2016
> Co contacted - 15/12/2016 (for pcc and paid salary proof)
> required doc submitted - 21/12/2016
> PCC - 5/3/2017 (I worked in a rotation job in congo , came to knw i have to submit congo pcc too.. mailed DIBP about pcc from congo on feb 3 rd week)
> grant - 13/7/2017
> 
> 
> i don't know whether i got grant because of this, i enquired in feedback form in DIBP website to finalize my case.


When you have enquired ?

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saatheesh said:


> Code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Tecnician
> PTE - 6 in all 9/8/2016
> TRA positive - 4/11/2016
> Eoi submitted - 4/11/2016
> Invited - 8/11/2016
> 189 lodged - 9/11/2016
> Co contacted - 15/12/2016 (for pcc and paid salary proof)
> required doc submitted - 21/12/2016
> PCC - 5/3/2017 (I worked in a rotation job in congo , came to knw i have to submit congo pcc too.. mailed DIBP about pcc from congo on feb 3 rd week)
> grant - 13/7/2017
> 
> 
> i don't know whether i got grant because of this, i enquired in feedback form in DIBP website to finalize my case.


Congrats!!!


----------



## kaushik_91

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> __________________
> Anand Dhanya
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)


Hi Anand,

Congrats for the grant. Wat was asked by the CO?

Mine was submitted on April 21st..261313 70 points. Got a mail reg process delay and quota exceed on June 8th. No updates before or after that.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

This is what I saw when I logged on to my Immi Account today. Explains about those who reported missing health declarations:

*My Health Declarations Form issues*

A number of clients have reported an inability to view dependent applicants on My Health Declarations forms within ImmiAccount. This issue affects My Health Declarations forms submitted prior to 1 July 2017. A fix will be delivered on Saturday 8 July 2017 to restore access to the health details of all applicants via ImmiAccount.

Clients that have scheduled an appointment and require urgent access to their eMedical Referral Letter should lodge a new My Health Declarations form.


----------



## hasansins

I just noticed something. Today 2 grants from Brisbane both of them are ANZSCO 312312 and lodged on 9/11/2016. Does this mean anything? Do they list applications according to lodgement data + occupation or just plain coincidence?


----------



## ridoos

AmmarSuhail said:


> If you have arranged fresh appointment and experience letters for past employment; yes use them for submission in EOI and visa application. Just ensure that the contact number in both letters are reachable and the employer can provide confirmation of your past employment if contacted by DIBP.
> 
> By the way, which occupation are you applying for?
> 
> Cheers,


For Software Engineer


----------



## Rohit R

Your DOE will not change if your total points are not affected by any update in EOI. So un-checking 190 will not change your DOE if it is not making any impact on your total points.





mrhasankhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I read it on "189 EOI invitation post" that we can get only 1 invite against submitted EOI ie if I get 190 invite, then I won't get any 189 invites in upcoming rounds.
> 
> If that's the case, the do u think I shud amend my EOI and uncheck 190 as I am expecting 189 invite in next couple of rounds? Will this change my DOE?
> 
> I posted this question earlier, but got just one not-so-confident reply.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Great Same here 

just check on ACS website. I remember they assess only last ten years experience in case of non Australian work experience.



ridoos said:


> For Software Engineer


----------



## adhanya

Hey Thanks,

CO had asked me to submit my wife's PCC from Germany. 
It had to be translated as well to English at the German embassy.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,

I am currently on 457 in Australia. I lodged my VISA application for PR on 5th April so i have a bridging VISA as well. 
If I resign from my current employer and wish to work on bridging, Is that legally fine?

Thanks


----------



## mash2017

Hi,

Bit of a silly question here, as i'm getting panicked seeing visa rejections/near rejections here. i have 8+ years of experience, claimed them in both EOI/visa. in my first two years my designation was Engineer- Products, that was how i mentioned them in EOI/visa application. Later on CO asked for Employment reference letter, as per HR records, after my first 6 months my designation had been changed to Engineer-Solutions but with no changes to job role, even the employment reference letter shows one JD for both designations. 
Do you think that i should update DIBP asap through update us. It is a minor change and apart from that all other details are inline with what i have uploaded. the reason i did not update them yet is, i thought i would create confusion. 

Please share your ideas. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Numair16

Numair16 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received Natural Justice Letter because DIBP was unable to verify my employment with an employer in Saudi Arabia. I was employed with this company when I submitted my visa application but now I am no longer employed with it. The contents of the letter are as following:
> 
> 
> 
> The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
> application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
> support your application.
> As part of your visa application you claimed the following overseas employment experience:
> ✃ Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from March 2015 to
> September 2015
> ✃ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co from October 2015
> to date
> In support of your claims you have provided the following documents:
> ✃ Work reference letter dated 26/2/2017, signed by Project Coordinator Ahmet Suat
> Gunduz
> ✃ Document titled “Bank statements – SAB” (document is unreadable)
> ✃ Certificate of Appreciation dated 24/1/2017
> ✃ Payslip dated December 2016
> Document titled “Pay Slips – SAB” (document is unreadable)
> On 10 May 2017 a Departmental officer conducted checks against your claims of
> employment with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co.
> The officer attempted to call the company on the phone number listed on the letterhead
> several times between 15/3/2017 and 10/5/2017 but was unable to reach anyone to speak
> to. When the officer finally spoke to someone, they were advised to send their request for
> employment confirmation to the HR department by email. The officer has attempted to follow
> up their enquiry several times, but has not received a response.
> Based on the inability of the Departmental officer to contact an individual at the business to
> verify your claims, serious concerns have been raised in regards to the truthfulness of your
> claims of employment as a Planning Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer with Saudi Arabian
> Baytur Construction Co.
> Therefore I reasonably suspect that you have provided, or caused to be provided, false or
> misleading information in your visa application and the work reference letter, specifically in
> relation to your employment claims with Saudi Arabian Baytur Construction Co as a Planning
> Engineer/ Lead Planning Engineer to meet overseas employment points, which is material
> particular to regulation 189.214.
> 
> I need help from seniors to prepare a response.
> 
> Thank you


Regarding this, should I send an email to the CO asking him about the email to which they sent the query regarding my employment so that I can trace the email with HR and ask them to respond to it.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I understand that you have two designations with same employer reflected in your employment reference letter and you didnt mention two designations in your visa application. In my opinion, this is a very minor thing as long as you were working with same employer. What matters is that the employer provides positive affirmation about your employment in case DIBP contacts employer. Thats it....
Dont worry too much and hope for the best  All cases are different 




mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bit of a silly question here, as i'm getting panicked seeing visa rejections/near rejections here. i have 8+ years of experience, claimed them in both EOI/visa. in my first two years my designation was Engineer- Products, that was how i mentioned them in EOI/visa application. Later on CO asked for Employment reference letter, as per HR records, after my first 6 months my designation had been changed to Engineer-Solutions but with no changes to job role, even the employment reference letter shows one JD for both designations.
> Do you think that i should update DIBP asap through update us. It is a minor change and apart from that all other details are inline with what i have uploaded. the reason i did not update them yet is, i thought i would create confusion.
> 
> Please share your ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## mash2017

AmmarSuhail said:


> I understand that you have two designations with same employer reflected in your employment reference letter and you didnt mention two designations in your visa application. In my opinion, this is a very minor thing as long as you were working with same employer. What matters is that the employer provides positive affirmation about your employment in case DIBP contacts employer. Thats it....
> Dont worry too much and hope for the best  All cases are different


Thanks a lot! that's reassuring as others also see it the way i saw. I also thought it was a minor thing, that's why i did not update DIBP. But as we saw rejection letters here, i started worrying, thinking what if it is mandatory to update DIBP about every little change. 

Thanks again!


----------



## pkk0574

hasansins said:


> I just noticed something. Today 2 grants from Brisbane both of them are ANZSCO 312312 and lodged on 9/11/2016. Does this mean anything? Do they list applications according to lodgement data + occupation or just plain coincidence?




I believe (from the comments here and the comments on Immitracker) these seems to be an applicant and co-applicant. So effectively this seems to be just one grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Brother,

I understand from your query that CO has mentioned the period in which the email was sent to HR. I suggest you check with the person looking after that email to respond to DIBP email.
If HR person finds the email and confirms to you about response then you go ahead and reply to CO that you have requested HR and they responded to DIBP background check email. 

I hope above mentioned approach is viable for you. 



Numair16 said:


> Regarding this, should I send an email to the CO asking him about the email to which they sent the query regarding my employment so that I can trace the email with HR and ask them to respond to it.


----------



## Khemraj1#

what is the chance for electronics engg to get invitation with 65 points by august


----------



## ExesPart

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bit of a silly question here, as i'm getting panicked seeing visa rejections/near rejections here. i have 8+ years of experience, claimed them in both EOI/visa. in my first two years my designation was Engineer- Products, that was how i mentioned them in EOI/visa application. Later on CO asked for Employment reference letter, as per HR records, after my first 6 months my designation had been changed to Engineer-Solutions but with no changes to job role, even the employment reference letter shows one JD for both designations.
> Do you think that i should update DIBP asap through update us. It is a minor change and apart from that all other details are inline with what i have uploaded. the reason i did not update them yet is, i thought i would create confusion.
> 
> Please share your ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It shouldn't be a problem. Mine was 11.5 years in one single company with 4 changes in designation. Reference letters & EOI/VISA all was done with the latest designation at the time of leaving. Didn't face an issue


----------



## mash2017

ExesPart said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. Mine was 11.5 years in one single company with 4 changes in designation. Reference letters & EOI/VISA all was done with the latest designation at the time of leaving. Didn't face an issue


Thanks! I actually held 5 different designations and updated them in EOI/visa accordingly. But as per my employee reference letter, there were 6 designations. i was worried because there is a mismatch between what i submitted and my employment reference letter. But seems it is minor matter. 

Thanks again!


----------



## dirnthelord

saatheesh said:


> Code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Tecnician
> PTE - 6 in all 9/8/2016
> TRA positive - 4/11/2016
> Eoi submitted - 4/11/2016
> Invited - 8/11/2016
> 189 lodged - 9/11/2016
> Co contacted - 15/12/2016 (for pcc and paid salary proof)
> required doc submitted - 21/12/2016
> PCC - 5/3/2017 (I worked in a rotation job in congo , came to knw i have to submit congo pcc too.. mailed DIBP about pcc from congo on feb 3 rd week)
> grant - 13/7/2017
> 
> 
> i don't know whether i got grant because of this, i enquired in feedback form in DIBP website to finalize my case.


could you please give me the link? Is this on immiAccount or somewhere else?


----------



## amchaitu

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016


Congratulations Sateesh...


----------



## jeiganesh

Thanks for your reply.. hope you too get that.. ☺


----------



## Ody2015

*Service unavailable*

Hi all, I've been trying to lodge my visa application for 3days now but it doesn't go past the first page with system unavailable response. Anybody having similar issues? Any means to contact Dibp?
Can I go ahead and created another immiaccount. 
Please this is urgent as my deadline is fast approaching. Thanks


----------



## Panda112

Yes you can create another immiaccount if you are sure that previous application hasn't been lodged yet. Use another email though.

Try this. https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

if you have already done your medicals, you can import that to new application.

All the best.



Ody2015 said:


> Hi all, I've been trying to lodge my visa application for 3days now but it doesn't go past the first page with system unavailable response. Anybody having similar issues? Any means to contact Dibp?
> Can I go ahead and created another immiaccount.
> Please this is urgent as my deadline is fast approaching. Thanks


----------



## Ody2015

Panda112 said:


> Yes you can create another immiaccount if you are sure that previous application hasn't been lodged yet. Use another email though.
> 
> Try this. https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> if you have already done your medicals, you can import that to new application.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Ody2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I've been trying to lodge my visa application for 3days now but it doesn't go past the first page with system unavailable response. Anybody having similar issues? Any means to contact Dibp?
> Can I go ahead and created another immiaccount.
> Please this is urgent as my deadline is fast approaching. Thanks
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your prompt response. What about the eoi records how will they link the two applications.


----------



## Panda112

Ody2015 said:


> Thank you very much for your prompt response. What about the eoi records how will they link the two applications.


You haven't lodged the application, so that mustn't be a problem. Login to skillselect (EoI application) in one tab and new immi account in another tab. Then on skillselect where it says invitation received, click to lodge visa and it will automatically go to the immi account you've logged in and you can proceed.


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,
*I am going lodge my visa in mid August . I want to confirm best possible documents which will reduce any chances of issues due to negative or neutral employer verification. *
I am having following documents:-
1) Tax return and form 16 for three years out of 5. For two years my income was not taxable and also i didn't that it will benefit in future.
2) Bank statement for full employment.
3) EPF record for full employment.
4) Salary slips for full employment.
5) RNR letter from my main employer-ABC .( I want to confirm that I work for a MNC through a home based manpower supplier and subcontractor who dnt have any office, website, official id's etc.), but he is registered with all government firms.
6) RNR letter from manager of client- XYZ LTD. ( the company which I work for through my contractor). This letter is not verified by HR of client, but my manager has powers to sign on company official letter pad as he is a resident engineer, but dont know during verification whether his HR will confirm about me or not.
7) Reference letter from two fellows mates on plain paper with their ID cards, from different company(MAIN CLIENT - 0001 LTD) but working on same project. Letter states " I am working with him on this project since XXX". Actually they are from Primary client (main client).

Anything else i left???

To remove confusion please note that I get payed from ABC COMPANY and working for XYZ. LTD and XYZ is working at SITE OF 0001LTD.

*From above which documents shall I remove, manipulate or add. I dnt want nightmares for employee verification?*
Also, my whole experience (5 years) is in single organisation.
*I have fear and confusion due to following reasons =*
1. As my employer doesn't have enough infrastructure, hence he doesn't exist on cyber world. So, proving his existence is a big task. But I have all his registration certificates. 
2. RNR letter from client manager may risk refusal from his hr as DIBP may directly contact his head office and they might refuse to cooperate. 


Any type of help will be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ody2015

Ody2015 said:


> Thank you very much for your prompt response. What about the eoi records how will they link the two applications.


It keeps taking me to the page where I've started the previous immiaccount. I'm kinda getting frustrated


----------



## pkk0574

Ody2015 said:


> It keeps taking me to the page where I've started the previous immiaccount. I'm kinda getting frustrated




Try lodging a complaint on the Immiaccount technical support forum:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ody2015

Ody2015 said:


> It keeps taking me to the page where I've started the previous immiaccount. I'm kinda getting frustrated


Thanks I've done that just looking for alternatives pending when they answer my complaint


----------



## pkk0574

Someone from the forum also had some other issue with Immiaccount and had filled the form. I believe he got a favourable response and his problem was resolved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_az

Ody2015 said:


> Thanks I've done that just looking for alternatives pending when they answer my complaint


Make sure you have cleared the browser cache and cookies. Sometimes the System unavailable page gets cached. Or better still try a different browser. Hopefully, it's just a browser caching issue.


----------



## rocktopus

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently on 457 in Australia. I lodged my VISA application for PR on 5th April so i have a bridging VISA as well.
> If I resign from my current employer and wish to work on bridging, Is that legally fine?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I was in exactly the same situation: 457 in Australia, lodged my 189 in May, quit my job a bit after that.

You *DO NOT* get a bridging Visa because you lodged your PR. The bridging Visa will be issued *ONLY *if your 457 naturally expires and your PR application is still being processed.

If you decide to quit your current job (which I did myself), then you *DO NOT* get granted a bridging Visa because you voluntarily ceased your 457, and you will get 60 days to either find yourself a new sponsor or depart Australia. 

If you decide to quit your current job, you will be unlawful if you work without a new sponsor, even during the 60 days period.

But as always, you should seek professional advice to understand your position better.

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## vipsonik1

adhanya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> 
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> Anand Dhanya
> 
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)




Congratulations. My timeline is similar to yours. Hopefully I get my grant soon 🤞🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Guys a quick question. Once visa is lodged(last year) and the profession is removed from skilled list(this year), I read that the application will be processed. Since there won't be any quota or capping limit for the particular Anzco code, how will the visa be issued? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrindu

rocktopus said:


> Hi, I was in exactly the same situation: 457 in Australia, lodged my 189 in May, quit my job a bit after that.
> 
> You *DO NOT* get a bridging Visa because you lodged your PR. The bridging Visa will be issued *ONLY *if your 457 naturally expires and your PR application is still being processed.
> 
> If you decide to quit your current job (which I did myself), then you *DO NOT* get granted a bridging Visa because you voluntarily ceased your 457, and you will get 60 days to either find yourself a new sponsor or depart Australia.
> 
> If you decide to quit your current job, you will be unlawful if you work without a new sponsor, even during the 60 days period.
> 
> But as always, you should seek professional advice to understand your position better.
> 
> Good luck and all the best!


I am on the same boat and what you have said is true, I got it confirmed by my agent months back.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jatinder582

vipsonik1 said:


> adhanya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I was granted my 189 Visa yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you advise me on the next steps of what needs to be done or how best to plan with regards to work and stay at Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> Anand Dhanya
> 
> 261111 - Business Analyst
> 
> 06 Dec 2016 - ACS Skill Assessment
> 
> 05 Dec 2016 - PTE (L-90;R-90;W-90;S-80)
> 
> 06 Dec 2016 - EOI Submitted
> 
> 14 Feb 2017 - Invite to Apply
> 
> 23 Mar 2017 - Visa application submitted
> 
> 04 Apr 2017 - CO Contact
> 
> 12 Jul 2017 - Visa Granted (Subclass : 189)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. My timeline is similar to yours. Hopefully I get my grant soon 🤞🏻
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Congrats, I submitted my Visa application for 261311 analyst programmer ICT, on 22 Apr'2017, 189 Visa, 65 points, based on your time line I should keep hope for grant till mid of Sept.


----------



## Jatinder582

rocktopus said:


> abhilashasachdeva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am currently on 457 in Australia. I lodged my VISA application for PR on 5th April so i have a bridging VISA as well.
> If I resign from my current employer and wish to work on bridging, Is that legally fine?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I was in exactly the same situation: 457 in Australia, lodged my 189 in May, quit my job a bit after that.
> 
> You *DO NOT* get a bridging Visa because you lodged your PR. The bridging Visa will be issued *ONLY *if your 457 naturally expires and your PR application is still being processed.
> 
> If you decide to quit your current job (which I did myself), then you *DO NOT* get granted a bridging Visa because you voluntarily ceased your 457, and you will get 60 days to either find yourself a new sponsor or depart Australia.
> 
> If you decide to quit your current job, you will be unlawful if you work without a new sponsor, even during the 60 days period.
> 
> But as always, you should seek professional advice to understand your position better.
> 
> Good luck and all the best!
Click to expand...

Go through your bridging grant pdf in your application, it is clearly mention if you have one active visa you will not get bridging. It's mentioned as 28 days time once your 457 cease to leave the country or get new sponsor.


----------



## amigos

*2017-2018 planning level*

Hi all,

2017 - 2018 planning level has been published. Number of visa for skill remains the same.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## Kulwinder84

saatheesh said:


> HHii... Got my grant today...
> 
> applied - 9/11/2016




Congratulations Man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny.z

Hi, 
I have lodged my 189 Visa on 1/3/2017, the COs have already contacted me twice, the last time was 2 months ago, I have called to the IMMI twice last week and they told me all checks have been done, I do not know why they do not finalize my visa application. I was wondering what I need to do to speed up this process.


----------



## jazz25

sunny.z said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my 189 Visa on 1/3/2017, the COs have already contacted me twice, the last time was 2 months ago, I have called to the IMMI twice last week and they told me all checks have been done, I do not know why they do not finalize my visa application. I was wondering what I need to do to speed up this process.


I don't think you can do anything more than waiting at this point of time 
A lot of grants are expected in July, so hopefully yours would also flow in!


----------



## Viaan

Hi Guys,

Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down.. 

Grant Notification @ 8am IST
IED OCT 14 2017


Vishnu


----------



## bhupendrababun

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Congratulations 
When you have lodged?

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Congratulations 
Your wait has been quite long, and hence more reason to celebrate big!


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Congratulations


----------



## Viaan

bhupendrababun said:


> Congratulations
> When you have lodged?
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk



Accountant General 221111
Total Points - 70

PTE - 12/03/2016
CPA Positive Assessment - 15/04/2016
EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016
Invitation Received - 10/05/2016
PCC - 16/05/2016 
Wife Indian PCC- 25/05/16,UK PCC-28/05/16
Medicals - 28/05/2016 (Status Finalized - 31/05/2016)
Visa Lodge - 02/06/2016
Immi Assessment Commence Mail- 16/06/2016(CO Lisa Brisbane)
Employment Verification Current and Previous - 30/05/2017
Grant - July 14th 2017
IED - Oct 14 2017


----------



## exchanger107

Hello,
Need to know one thing. 
The occupations those were pro rata Last year will remain inpro rata this year? 
Or will it change?


----------



## bhupendrababun

Viaan said:


> Accountant General 221111
> Total Points - 70
> 
> PTE - 12/03/2016
> CPA Positive Assessment - 15/04/2016
> EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016
> Invitation Received - 10/05/2016
> PCC - 16/05/2016
> Wife Indian PCC- 25/05/16,UK PCC-28/05/16
> Medicals - 28/05/2016 (Status Finalized - 31/05/2016)
> Visa Lodge - 02/06/2016
> Immi Assessment Commence Mail- 16/06/2016(CO Lisa Brisbane)
> Employment Verification Current and Previous - 30/05/2017
> Grant - July 14th 2017
> IED - Oct 14 2017


 

All the best for your future endeavors

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusubba

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Congrats and all the very best !


----------



## pkk0574

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> 
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vishnu




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Congrats Viaan!!! Happy to hear good news flowing in. Hope we will only hear good news!


----------



## andreyx108b

Viaan said:


> Accountant General 221111
> Total Points - 70
> 
> PTE - 12/03/2016
> CPA Positive Assessment - 15/04/2016
> EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016
> Invitation Received - 10/05/2016
> PCC - 16/05/2016
> Wife Indian PCC- 25/05/16,UK PCC-28/05/16
> Medicals - 28/05/2016 (Status Finalized - 31/05/2016)
> Visa Lodge - 02/06/2016
> Immi Assessment Commence Mail- 16/06/2016(CO Lisa Brisbane)
> Employment Verification Current and Previous - 30/05/2017
> Grant - July 14th 2017
> IED - Oct 14 2017


Congrats!!!


----------



## mash2017

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


One more question, As per your time line, PCC & Medicals were done somewhere in mid 2016. Did DIBP ask you to do them again as they valid only for one year? Cos your EID is in October 2017. I thought EID is based on the validity period of either PCC or medical which ever hits first. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Gbatra

Congrats buddy... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

Congrats



Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


----------



## kaushik_91

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Congrats buddy...Been a long wait!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

mash2017 said:


> One more question, As per your time line, PCC & Medicals were done somewhere in mid 2016. Did DIBP ask you to do them again as they valid only for one year? Cos your EID is in October 2017. I thought EID is based on the validity period of either PCC or medical which ever hits first.
> 
> Congrats again!


Hi,

Our Medicals and pcc expired on May 2017, but co didn't ask us to redo it.

Vishnu


----------



## Viaan

Thank you Everyone 

Vishnu


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Viaan !! 


Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


----------



## Jatinder582

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations Viaan !!
> 
> 
> Viaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu
Click to expand...

When did you lodge your application


----------



## prdream

Jatinder582 said:


> Congrats, I submitted my Visa application for 261311 analyst programmer ICT, on 22 Apr'2017, 189 Visa, 65 points, based on your time line I should keep hope for grant till mid of Sept.


I also applied on 22nd apr with same points for analyst programmer. It's waiting time!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


Really happy for you after so long waiting time  All the best for your job search . Hope we can meet in Australia.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Congratulations Vian. You had a long wait and the wait is worth celebrating. All the best for future endeavors. 



Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


----------



## Viaan

Jatinder582 said:


> When did you lodge your application


Hi,

Accountant General 221111
Total Points - 70

PTE - 12/03/2016
CPA Positive Assessment - 15/04/2016
EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016
Invitation Received - 10/05/2016
PCC - 16/05/2016 
Wife Indian PCC- 25/05/16,UK PCC-28/05/16
Medicals - 28/05/2016 (Status Finalized - 31/05/2016)
Visa Lodge - 02/06/2016
Immi Assessment Commence Mail- 16/06/2016(CO Lisa Brisbane)
Employment Verification Current and Previous - 30/05/2017
Grant - July 14th 2017eace:
IED - Oct 14 2017


----------



## applicant189

Congratulations Viaan. Wish you all the best!! 




Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Grant Notification @ 8am IST
> IED OCT 14 2017
> 
> 
> Vishnu


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Hey Folks,
Had my first CO Contact today (14th Jul 2017) asking for additional documents. Timeline is in signature.


----------



## Viaan

Thank you Guys 

Vishnu


----------



## omsaibaba

Viaan said:


> Thank you Everyone
> 
> Vishnu


Congrats bro..more than year need lot of patience to wait ..happy people getting grants..please update immtraker


----------



## amigos

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Folks,
> Had my first CO Contact today (14th Jul 2017) asking for additional documents. Timeline is in signature.


Hi Azhar,

Which additional docs your are asked?

Cheers,


----------



## omsaibaba

sunny.z said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my 189 Visa on 1/3/2017, the COs have already contacted me twice, the last time was 2 months ago, I have called to the IMMI twice last week and they told me all checks have been done, I do not know why they do not finalize my visa application. I was wondering what I need to do to speed up this process.


Did you applied on your own or through consultancy? what is the number to call IMMI ? you called them


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

amigos said:


> Hi Azhar,
> 
> Which additional docs your are asked?
> 
> Cheers,


I provided proficient English certificate from my wife's university. Did not attached her University Degree though as she was studying at that time. They asked for Degree/Transcript/certificate to strengthen the proficient English claim.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

vipsonik1 said:


> Congratulations. My timeline is similar to yours. Hopefully I get my grant soon 🤞🏻
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My timeline is exactly like yours. May I know what documents you had to submit after the CO contact?


----------



## Afz29

Hi guys 
Any idea what is the reason behind dull in grants only around 15 reported so far


----------



## AC Sie

*junior member*

Hi.. I'm a junior member of this forum.. have been a silent reader for a long time..
Just want to share my timeline..

Anzsco 13311 construction project manager
Invitation - 1 February 2017
189 Lodge - 24 March 2017
1st CO Contact - April (Medical, PCC, Form80)
2nd CO Contact - May (VAC2 english for spouse) - paid on May 19th
And now.. still waiting..
Seems like the waiting period after VAC2 is getting longer than before..


----------



## chet_ga

Viaan said:


> Thank you Guys
> 
> Vishnu


Congrats!


----------



## sunny.z

aks85 said:


> I don't think you can do anything more than waiting at this point of time
> A lot of grants are expected in July, so hopefully yours would also flow in!



I have already applied for more than 3 visas, first one was the student visa, I have never been granted according to processing time. I think Immi hates me. I live in Sydney, I am on the Student visa, I cannot find a proper job as I can work just 20 hours, My mom is sick and even I cannot travel to visit her. Anyway, I feel too much stress. that is my horrible life in Australia and I get used to it.


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

HI,

Can anyone help me in figuring out when can I expect the grant. I dropped in amil last month but did not gget reply. What are my options? I used an agent.


----------



## sunny.z

omsaibaba said:


> Did you applied on your own or through consultancy? what is the number to call IMMI ? you called them


I have applied on my own. I called 131881 
skill: External Auditor
PTE: over 65 
Professional year 
NATI EXAM 
total: 70 Points
Visa Lodge on 1/03/2017
CO contact: Twice and the last one was 12/05/2017
:mmph:


----------



## sunny.z

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can anyone help me in figuring out when can I expect the grant. I dropped in amil last month but did not gget reply. What are my options? I used an agent.


I lodged 189 visa almost 1 week after you. I send them a couple of emails. they do not respond the emails, neither they answered me properly on the phone.
:frusty:


----------



## Natalia1255

AC Sie said:


> Hi.. I'm a junior member of this forum.. have been a silent reader for a long time..
> Just want to share my timeline..
> 
> Anzsco 13311 construction project manager
> Invitation - 1 February 2017
> 189 Lodge - 24 March 2017
> 1st CO Contact - April (Medical, PCC, Form80)
> 2nd CO Contact - May (VAC2 english for spouse) - paid on May 19th
> And now.. still waiting..
> Seems like the waiting period after VAC2 is getting longer than before..


 Hi! I paid VAC2 for my spouse 2,5 months ago (on 28 of April) and I still without visa. I do not know what is going on in DIBP but last year people got their visa during 2 weeks after VAC2 payment.


----------



## sathsumi

Hi Ammar 
I noticed in your signature that you completed PCC, Medicals but put your application on hold due to pregnancy. After you submit all the baby documents, did CO ask you to get new PCC again ? 
I'm also in similar situation, submitted all the documents (including medicals & PCC) and thinking to put our application on hold till our baby delivery late this year. Our PCC, Medicals expiring next march 2018 and we are not sure CO will ask us to get new.


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,

Have a few queries regarding my application.

Visa lodged on 24th March 2017 for 261313 for self and spouse.

1. My spouse has changed job and now working for a different company other than what was mentioned in my application while submission. I have not considered her points in application.Do i need to update the job change status in my application?

2. Since its been approx 4 months i haven't received any communication regarding my application and not even any CO called , do i need to contact them for the status? If yes whom to contact? I haven't even got any email that a CO has been allocated.

3. I have been reading the posts and many people know about their Job verification dates. How do they come to know that their work experience is being checked? How will i know?

4. No communication from them till now, not even an email, does it mean my application is in process? Although my immi account says Application received.

seniors please guide on above points.


----------



## chet_ga

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a few queries regarding my application.
> 
> Visa lodged on 24th March 2017 for 261313 for self and spouse.
> 
> 1. My spouse has changed job and now working for a different company other than what was mentioned in my application while submission. I have not considered her points in application.Do i need to update the job change status in my application?
> 
> 2. Since its been approx 4 months i haven't received any communication regarding my application and not even any CO called , do i need to contact them for the status? If yes whom to contact? I haven't even got any email that a CO has been allocated.
> 
> 3. I have been reading the posts and many people know about their Job verification dates. How do they come to know that their work experience is being checked? How will i know?
> 
> 4. No communication from them till now, not even an email, does it mean my application is in process? Although my immi account says Application received.
> 
> seniors please guide on above points.


1. If you are not claiming any spouse points, then you do not need to.
2. This is a tricky question as most people are also searching for Point of contact from DIBP.
3. Mostly they come to know either from the person whose reference you gave or from the company HR.
4. There have been cases where it has gone directly to Finalized from received. SO need not worry about the status.


----------



## mash2017

sathsumi said:


> Hi Ammar
> I noticed in your signature that you completed PCC, Medicals but put your application on hold due to pregnancy. After you submit all the baby documents, did CO ask you to get new PCC again ?
> I'm also in similar situation, submitted all the documents (including medicals & PCC) and thinking to put our application on hold till our baby delivery late this year. Our PCC, Medicals expiring next march 2018 and we are not sure CO will ask us to get new.


Hi, 
We are also in the similar situation- baby due in december, submitted all docs including PCC/ medical etc. We had a discussion internally and with some friends who have already migrated, finally decided to continue the application process. Considering the rate that DIBP changes it's policies we felt insecure to delay the process. Even if we delay it, it will be only resumed around march/april 2018 so this same end of year delays will be applied again. Since we have already spent so much money, thought to continue with the application process. if we receive the grant soon, we will be flying to Ausi during the second trimester of pregnancy just to get it validated. If things get delayed, we might have to ask the CO to halt the application process though( cos of the restrictions and hassle of flying in third trimester). All depend on the EID. 
Let me know your view too.


----------



## hcart

sunny.z said:


> I have already applied for more than 3 visas, first one was the student visa, I have never been granted according to processing time. I think Immi hates me. I live in Sydney, I am on the Student visa, I cannot find a proper job as I can work just 20 hours, My mom is sick and even I cannot travel to visit her. Anyway, I feel too much stress. that is my horrible life in Australia and I get used to it.


We are in a similar situation. Even if you have a bridging visa, it will not let you work full time as your student visa is active and only after it expires one can be granted an active bridging visa.

We have done our part, the decision is not up to us. And as someone pointed out earlier in the forum that the opportunity to apply for immigration is a privilege and not a constitutional right.

The only thing that can be done is to wait.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathsumi

Hi Mash
My baby due in December too with PCC, Medicals expiring in March 2018. 
We are in same situation as well thinking to wait for another 4 or 5 weeks for grant and travelling just to get it validated. If no grant thinking to ask CO to hold the application. I read child migration will take 1 year to 18 months which was shocking too and now thinking putting the application on hold is better just that medicals & PCC maybe needed new. We will be in touch  




mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> We are also in the similar situation- baby due in december, submitted all docs including PCC/ medical etc. We had a discussion internally and with some friends who have already migrated, finally decided to continue the application process. Considering the rate that DIBP changes it's policies we felt insecure to delay the process. Even if we delay it, it will be only resumed around march/april 2018 so this same end of year delays will be applied again. Since we have already spent so much money, thought to continue with the application process. if we receive the grant soon, we will be flying to Ausi during the second trimester of pregnancy just to get it validated. If things get delayed, we might have to ask the CO to halt the application process though( cos of the restrictions and hassle of flying in third trimester). All depend on the EID.
> Let me know your view too.


----------



## mash2017

sathsumi said:


> Hi Mash
> My baby due in December too with PCC, Medicals expiring in March 2018.
> We are in same situation as well thinking to wait for another 4 or 5 weeks for grant and travelling just to get it validated. If no grant thinking to ask CO to hold the application. I read child migration will take 1 year to 18 months which was shocking too and now thinking putting the application on hold is better just that medicals & PCC maybe needed new. We will be in touch


What do you mean by child migration? are you referring to adding the new born after receiving the grant. 12-18 months OMG that is just terrible. I thought it is a straight forward process, since there is nothing to evaluate & parents already possess PR.


----------



## sathsumi

if you deliver baby in Australia child will be citizen by birth. if you travel to validate visa and return back to your home country, 101 Child migration visa need to be submitted which will take more than 1 year .. you can check too and confirm on this to me, it will be helpful. 



mash2017 said:


> What do you mean by child migration? are you referring to adding the new born after receiving the grant. 12-18 months OMG that is just terrible. I thought it is a straight forward process, since there is nothing to evaluate & parents already possess PR.


----------



## ahmer_125

sathsumi said:


> Hi Mash
> My baby due in December too with PCC, Medicals expiring in March 2018.
> We are in same situation as well thinking to wait for another 4 or 5 weeks for grant and travelling just to get it validated. If no grant thinking to ask CO to hold the application. I read child migration will take 1 year to 18 months which was shocking too and now thinking putting the application on hold is better just that medicals & PCC maybe needed new. We will be in touch


I was also in same situation.
Co asked medical for my wife in December 2016
we deffer-ed the medical and inform Co about the pregnancy
Baby born on 1st March 2017
informed case officer by email and providing passport and birth certificate
Co acknowledged and add the new born on 12th April 2017 and ask medical for new born and my wife
Medical submitted on 19th April 2017
Currently waiting


----------



## satban

sathsumi said:


> Hi Mash
> My baby due in December too with PCC, Medicals expiring in March 2018.
> We are in same situation as well thinking to wait for another 4 or 5 weeks for grant and travelling just to get it validated. If no grant thinking to ask CO to hold the application. I read child migration will take 1 year to 18 months which was shocking too and now thinking putting the application on hold is better just that medicals & PCC maybe needed new. We will be in touch


I was in the same situation. Put your application on hold providing appropriate reason to the CO. Re-initiate your application once you have baby's passport. You might need to re do some your document check if the CO ask but that is a smaller hurdle compared to a separate VISA for your child.


----------



## NB

sathsumi said:


> if you deliver baby in Australia child will be citizen by birth. if you travel to validate visa and return back to your home country, 101 Child migration visa need to be submitted which will take more than 1 year .. you can check too and confirm on this to me, it will be helpful.


If neither of the parents are citizens on PR Holders of Australia, the Baby will not get Australian passport

Just being born in Australia doesn't guarantee an Australian passport

Cheers


----------



## ahmer_125

Any one could advise how and when they are aware of employee verification? most of the people on this thread aware of their employ verification with dates?


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Hi Sathsumi,

I arranged PCC and completed all medicals for myself and family except xray for my wife in Nov 2016 and informed CO about same. CO asked me that if i do not complete xray for wife then application will be put on HOLD until the birth of new born. He asked me that after the birth of new born, i have to inform him and provide new born passport and birth certificate along with filled Form 1022, get HAPID for new born and complete medical for new born and xray for wife.

We had a daughter in Feb 2017 and i submitted requested documents by Mid March. I got CO response with HAPID on 4th May and then i got medicals completed and confirmed to CO on 9th May 2017. Since then i am waiting for grant. My PCC will expire in September and Medicals for other family members in October this year. I don't want to get PCC and Medicals done again and hoping for final grant.

Today i have read a case of grant in this very same thread whose PCC and Medical exceeded one year and was not asked for PCC or medicals again.

I suggest you can do either of the following

1. If pregnancy is in later stages, then inform CO and get your application on Hold. In this case CO will inform you now about exact requirements to be arranged after birth of new born. Also note that they will not charge any fee for new born in this case. 

2. If pregnancy is in earlier stages and you are comfortable to continue medicals then get it completed ASAP and inform CO. In case grant is received and you couldn't travel, you can intimate CO and get extension for IED. 

I hope it helps... In any case, have faith that CO will guide you if you explain to him/her about your exact status.

Regards,




sathsumi said:


> Hi Ammar
> I noticed in your signature that you completed PCC, Medicals but put your application on hold due to pregnancy. After you submit all the baby documents, did CO ask you to get new PCC again ?
> I'm also in similar situation, submitted all the documents (including medicals & PCC) and thinking to put our application on hold till our baby delivery late this year. Our PCC, Medicals expiring next march 2018 and we are not sure CO will ask us to get new.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I think people check with the contact (HR or Line Manager) whichever given in reference letter if they have received a call or email from DIBP. That's how people do in my current organization.

Regards,



ahmer_125 said:


> Any one could advise how and when they are aware of employee verification? most of the people on this thread aware of their employ verification with dates?


----------



## AC Sie

Hi Natalia.. thanks for your reply..
It's relieving to know that I'm not the only one waiting so long after vac2 payment.. I really hope that DIBP will give us the grant mail soon, and also for the other fellow members! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Hi,

Do you mean that CO might not contact in some cases? I have applied through an agent, so no visibility if CO has contacted or not? Also, haven't heard from any of the references, if they got a call for bg check or not.


----------



## sathsumi

Thank You. 
Congrats for the baby girl and best wishes to get grant soon. 



AmmarSuhail said:


> Hi Sathsumi,
> 
> I arranged PCC and completed all medicals for myself and family except xray for my wife in Nov 2016 and informed CO about same. CO asked me that if i do not complete xray for wife then application will be put on HOLD until the birth of new born. He asked me that after the birth of new born, i have to inform him and provide new born passport and birth certificate along with filled Form 1022, get HAPID for new born and complete medical for new born and xray for wife.
> 
> We had a daughter in Feb 2017 and i submitted requested documents by Mid March. I got CO response with HAPID on 4th May and then i got medicals completed and confirmed to CO on 9th May 2017. Since then i am waiting for grant. My PCC will expire in September and Medicals for other family members in October this year. I don't want to get PCC and Medicals done again and hoping for final grant.
> 
> Today i have read a case of grant in this very same thread whose PCC and Medical exceeded one year and was not asked for PCC or medicals again.
> 
> I suggest you can do either of the following
> 
> 1. If pregnancy is in later stages, then inform CO and get your application on Hold. In this case CO will inform you now about exact requirements to be arranged after birth of new born. Also note that they will not charge any fee for new born in this case.
> 
> 2. If pregnancy is in earlier stages and you are comfortable to continue medicals then get it completed ASAP and inform CO. In case grant is received and you couldn't travel, you can intimate CO and get extension for IED.
> 
> I hope it helps... In any case, have faith that CO will guide you if you explain to him/her about your exact status.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## sathsumi

Hii Newbienz 
yes you are right. Sorry for not being clear. 




newbienz said:


> If neither of the parents are citizens on PR Holders of Australia, the Baby will not get Australian passport
> 
> Just being born in Australia doesn't guarantee an Australian passport
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bhupendrababun

Hi Gang,
A quick question.
I have lodged visa on 14th March 2017 and waiting for the grant. Below in my signature is my timeline. 
Presently we are residing in Muscat and now my wife wants to leave muscat and travel back to India. Do I need to inform DIBP regards the same or else not necessary?


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Do you mean that CO might not contact in some cases? I have applied through an agent, so no visibility if CO has contacted or not? Also, haven't heard from any of the references, if they got a call for bg check or not.



chet_ga said:


> 1. If you are not claiming any spouse points, then you do not need to.
> 2. This is a tricky question as most people are also searching for Point of contact from DIBP.
> 3. Mostly they come to know either from the person whose reference you gave or from the company HR.
> 4. There have been cases where it has gone directly to Finalized from received. SO need not worry about the status.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bhupendrababun said:


> Hi Gang,
> A quick question.
> I have lodged visa on 14th March 2017 and waiting for the grant. Below in my signature is my timeline.
> Presently we are residing in Muscat and now my wife wants to leave muscat and travel back to India. Do I need to inform DIBP regards the same or else not necessary?


Is she going on a temporary visit or a permanent visit to India ? If it is a temporary visit, it is not needed as generally PCC is needed from relevant staying/stayed countries in between 1 year to 10 years. 

However, it is ideal to update DIBP on your movements even though if she is not a primary applicant. They will assess and further suggest if anything is needed.

To get a fair idea, please go through this link below

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream

Cheers


----------



## RubyOz

*Selecting Multiple Visas on EOI*

Hey guys,

I am new to this thread. When submitting the EOI should I select only one visa type (189) or should I also select a state sponsored one too to increase my chances?


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*waiting*



sahilkapoor1987 said:


> HI,
> 
> Can anyone help me in figuring out when can I expect the grant. I dropped in amil last month but did not gget reply. What are my options? I used an agent.


Some people are waiting since Feb 2016, no now can confirm on that except your case officer.


----------



## vipsonik1

Priyanka.rathi said:


> My timeline is exactly like yours. May I know what documents you had to submit after the CO contact?




I was asked for evidence of employment on apr 11th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

Maverick_VJ said:


> Is she going on a temporary visit or a permanent visit to India ? If it is a temporary visit, it is not needed as generally PCC is needed from relevant staying/stayed countries in between 1 year to 10 years.
> 
> However, it is ideal to update DIBP on your movements even though if she is not a primary applicant. They will assess and further suggest if anything is needed.
> 
> To get a fair idea, please go through this link below
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
> 
> Cheers


It's a permanent move probably.

Somewhere in this forum I read that "any travel whether short or long, primary or secondary applicant who ever is traveling should be kept informed to DIBP". 

Experts please comment

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bhupendrababun said:


> It's a permanent move probably.
> 
> Somewhere in this forum I read that "any travel whether short or long, primary or secondary applicant who ever is traveling should be kept informed to DIBP".
> 
> Experts please comment
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


Please inform DIBP about the move using the "Update Us" Tab in your immi account. Under that Tab there are 6 links including change of address, notification of change of circumstances which is to be updated. So, post that any info specifically is needed, CO's will request the same.


----------



## NB

RubyOz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this thread. When submitting the EOI should I select only one visa type (189) or should I also select a state sponsored one too to increase my chances?


Depends on whether you want to restrict your choice of the state to the one sponsoring you

State sponsorship comes with obligations on you

Cheers


----------



## cvv209

Hi

You mean even if both parents r PR holders n baby is born in Australia, baby will not get Australian citizenship?



newbienz said:


> sathsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you deliver baby in Australia child will be citizen by birth. if you travel to validate visa and return back to your home country, 101 Child migration visa need to be submitted which will take more than 1 year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. you can check too and confirm on this to me, it will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> If neither of the parents are citizens on PR Holders of Australia, the Baby will not get Australian passport
> 
> Just being born in Australia doesn't guarantee an Australian passport
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

cvv209 said:


> Hi
> 
> You mean even if both parents r PR holders n baby is born in Australia, baby will not get Australian citizenship?


Please read clearly

I said if NEITHER parents are PR holders or citizens then the baby will not get citizenship 
At least one of them should have PR or citizenship on the child's birth date for the child to be eligible for citizenship 

Cheers


----------



## cvv209

Hi

Instead of OR there was typo ON so I got confused. Anyway I got it now. Thanks for clarification n info.


newbienz said:


> cvv209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> You mean even if both parents r PR holders n baby is born in Australia, baby will not get Australian citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> Please read clearly
> 
> I said if NEITHER parents are PR holders or citizens then the baby will not get citizenship
> At least one of them should have PR or citizenship on the child's birth date for the child to be eligible for citizenship
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Numair16

*Response to Natural Justice Letter*

Dear Experts,


I received natural justice letter yesterday stating that one of my employers did not respond to their calls and when they finally responded they asked them to send email to HR. That email to HR was never replied. 

Now I have tried to trace that email and the person who gave them an email address but since the HR department is quite large, I was unable to locate the email.

I am now trying to get a fresh roles n responsibilities letter from HR head with his direct contact details (landline + ext) and his email address. However I was wondering if I can ask my HR manager to send an email to gsm.allocated with my visa application details in order to verify my employment with them. Is it okay to do it like this? Looking forward to your suggestions. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ody2015

sunny.z said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my 189 Visa on 1/3/2017, the COs have already contacted me twice, the last time was 2 months ago, I have called to the IMMI twice last week and they told me all checks have been done, I do not know why they do not finalize my visa application. I was wondering what I need to do to speed up this process.


Please what number did you use in calling?? I need to contact them as well


----------



## andreyx108b

cvv209 said:


> Hi
> 
> You mean even if both parents r PR holders n baby is born in Australia, baby will not get Australian citizenship?


Child of a PR holders will get citizenship.


----------



## andreyx108b

Numair16 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> I received natural justice letter yesterday stating that one of my employers did not respond to their calls and when they finally responded they asked them to send email to HR. That email to HR was never replied.
> 
> Now I have tried to trace that email and the person who gave them an email address but since the HR department is quite large, I was unable to locate the email.
> 
> I am now trying to get a fresh roles n responsibilities letter from HR head with his direct contact details (landline + ext) and his email address. However I was wondering if I can ask my HR manager to send an email to gsm.allocated with my visa application details in order to verify my employment with them. Is it okay to do it like this? Looking forward to your suggestions.
> 
> Thank you.


It may work, i dont recall anyone trying this, but why not try? 

At the same time, draft a good LoE - Letter of Explanation. Attach new set of docs, including reference letter with direct contact details, paystubs, bank statements, tax docs. 

You stand a good chance of grant by providing all the docs and and then them successfully going through verification.


----------



## andreyx108b

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean that CO might not contact in some cases? I have applied through an agent, so no visibility if CO has contacted or not? Also, haven't heard from any of the references, if they got a call for bg check or not.


If all documents were uploaded then chances are high CO wont contact you or your agent. :typing:


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Thank you for your response. fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:



andreyx108b said:


> If all documents were uploaded then chances are high CO wont contact you or your agent. :typing:


----------



## abrahamraju

Hi all


----------



## takemeout

Hello

Any explanation why grants/co contacts are very few in July? 

And when would we expect some.activity?


----------



## sunny.z

Ody2015 said:


> Please what number did you use in calling?? I need to contact them as well



I called to 131881 as I am in Australia, but if you are not here you can send them an e-mail.
I am quite sure they have another number for offshore applicants, you may find it if you google it.


----------



## sunny.z

takemeout said:


> Hello
> 
> Any explanation why grants/co contacts are very few in July?
> 
> And when would we expect some.activity?


Hi there, 
Apparently, the Immi system has been updated recently and COs are not familiar with it. I have heard it in this forum or somewhere else, but I do not know for certain if it is true or not.:lock1:


----------



## sunny.z

sunny.z said:


> I called to 131881 as I am in Australia, but if you are not here you can send them an e-mail.
> I am quite sure they have another number for offshore applicants, you may find it if you google it.


you can also send them an email to [email protected] and if it is a sincerely urgent situation you can enter ( urgent ) in the subject line. Please just use 'urgent' word if it is important.
:thumb:


----------



## vikaschandra

newbienz said:


> If neither of the parents are citizens on PR Holders of Australia, the Baby will not get Australian passport
> 
> Just being born in Australia doesn't guarantee an Australian passport
> 
> Cheers


the guy here is referring as if you visit to validate the visa by which we may assume that the applicant has already been granted the PR hence the parents would be PR holder and the new born elligible to AU citizenship. Only concern hear would be if the case if not finalized within couple of months time even if the person is granted visa may not be able to travel to AU as the fiight rules may not permit the lady during 7-8th month of pregnancy


----------



## vikaschandra

RubyOz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this thread. When submitting the EOI should I select only one visa type (189) or should I also select a state sponsored one too to increase my chances?


It is fine to select both option but preferable to lodge separate EOIs for 189 and 190


----------



## vikaschandra

sunny.z said:


> Hi there,
> Apparently, the Immi system has been updated recently and COs are not familiar with it. I have heard it in this forum or somewhere else, but I do not know for certain if it is true or not.:lock1:


This is one hell of a hilarious news and not sure who is spreading such information around... probably this must be a joke or people trying to convince themselves on the case of not receiving grants


----------



## somombo

Does anyone know how long it takes after an invitation round to actually hear if you've been invited? Is it all done online so pretty much straight away?

I'm a nurse with 70 points and my EOI for a 189 went in 9.7.17. I see there was an invitation round on 12.7.17 so just wondering if no news by now means no invitation this round for me?

Thanks! (new to this!)


----------



## vikaschandra

Numair16 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> I received natural justice letter yesterday stating that one of my employers did not respond to their calls and when they finally responded they asked them to send email to HR. That email to HR was never replied.
> 
> Now I have tried to trace that email and the person who gave them an email address but since the HR department is quite large, I was unable to locate the email.
> 
> I am now trying to get a fresh roles n responsibilities letter from HR head with his direct contact details (landline + ext) and his email address. However I was wondering if I can ask my HR manager to send an email to gsm.allocated with my visa application details in order to verify my employment with them. Is it okay to do it like this? Looking forward to your suggestions.
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry to hear about your case Numair it was unfortunate. See if below can be prepared along with what Andrey has mentioned as a good LOE to be submitted

additional, to the documents provided earlier as part of Visa Application through ImmiAccount, provide further document to support the case.*
1.*******Clarification letter by HR Manager*
This letter is issued by our HR Manager stating the reason and justification for missing the verification. It also contains direct contact numbers of HR Department officers and executives along with HR Manager himself to make further verification calls.
*
2.*******Latest Job Reference letter*
This letter is issued again by our HR Manager along with his direct contact details.*
3.*******Salary Slips for last three months - for past 3 months at least
4.******Bank Statement for last three months - For past 3 months at least* * * * * * * * * * * 
6.******Resident/Employment Visa issued by the Ministry of Interior - if possible
7.******Labour Card from the Ministry of Labour - If possible. 
9.******Recognition Certificates if available
10.*Scanned copies of Business Cards for HR manager, HR officials who can take the call, your Business card if available

11.*Get Recommendation Letter from Reporting Manager
12.*Recommendation Letter from any other senior within the department*


----------



## vikaschandra

Numair the two points mentioned below have been included presuming your employment in Saudi did not go through well. if the employment in your home country was not successful you may omit this part

6.******Resident/Employment Visa issued by the Ministry of Interior - if possible
7.******Labour Card from the Ministry of Labour - If possible.


----------



## sharyfor

abhishek.kiet said:


> Some people are waiting since Feb 2016, no now can confirm on that except your case officer.


Hi Abishek

I also lodge application in May 2nd after receiving Invitation. But still not sure if CO is assigned or no. In your signature I saw CO assignment date. how did you figured that out.


----------



## Numair16

vikaschandra said:


> Sorry to hear about your case Numair it was unfortunate. See if below can be prepared along with what Andrey has mentioned as a good LOE to be submitted
> 
> additional, to the documents provided earlier as part of Visa Application through ImmiAccount, provide further document to support the case.*
> 1.*******Clarification letter by HR Manager*
> This letter is issued by our HR Manager stating the reason and justification for missing the verification. It also contains direct contact numbers of HR Department officers and executives along with HR Manager himself to make further verification calls.
> *
> 2.*******Latest Job Reference letter*
> This letter is issued again by our HR Manager along with his direct contact details.*
> 3.*******Salary Slips for last three months - for past 3 months at least
> 4.******Bank Statement for last three months - For past 3 months at least* * * * * * * * * * *
> 6.******Resident/Employment Visa issued by the Ministry of Interior - if possible
> 7.******Labour Card from the Ministry of Labour - If possible.
> 9.******Recognition Certificates if available
> 10.*Scanned copies of Business Cards for HR manager, HR officials who can take the call, your Business card if available
> 
> 11.*Get Recommendation Letter from Reporting Manager
> 12.*Recommendation Letter from any other senior within the department*


Thank you so much Vikas for your detailed response. 
I have an update; today my HR manager sent a fresh RnR letter to me with his email address and landline contact details with his extension clearly mentioned. He also mentioned that they are entirely willing to verify my employment details and they regret the circumstances under which previous attempts for employment verification were not successful. In the letter he has mentioned that further emails or calls for verification should be sent directly to him. 

Furthermore they also sent this letter through HR manager's email ID to gsm.allocated. 

Now I am preparing a letter in response to NJL. I am planning to attach the following as additional evidences:

1.Recent Pay Slips with translation (since the payslips are in Turkish as well as English and DIBP was not able to read them previously so I am planning to attach translation this time)
2.Recent Bank Statement with translation showing pay deposit. Company's name is mentioned on the pay deposit transaction (I attached bank statements previously but in the NJL they have written that the bank statement was not readable maybe because of the fact that some parts were in both English and Arabic so it confused them, this time I am planning to attach translation with it)
3. Appreciation certificate is already submitted
4. I can attach my resident card issued by interior ministry of Saudi Arabia, company's name is mentioned on it as sponsor, however my profession on it is 'Construction Worker' instead of civil engineer, what do you suggest, should I attach it?
5. I was working on a Refinery extension project so I have Refinery ID card with company's name written over it as contractor. I will attach it.
6. I have medical insurance card with company's name written on it, although it is expired but I think there is no harm in attaching expired card.
7. I am planning to attach exit and entry stamps to Saudi Arabia on my passport.
8. As a proof of my work I am planning to attach some email correspondences through my email address with company domain, is it the right thing to do?
9. I am also planning to attach some official documents such as invoice and report submissions with my signature on them along with Project Manager's signature, do you think it will help?
10. Regarding recommendation letters from senior colleagues, getting such letters on company letterhead is not going to help me i guess, should I get such letters on simple paper along with the contact details of my colleagues? 

Looking forward to your response on this.

And thank you once again for your concern and such a detailed reply.


----------



## vikaschandra

Numair16 said:


> Thank you so much Vikas for your detailed response.
> I have an update; today my HR manager sent a fresh RnR letter to me with his email address and landline contact details with his extension clearly mentioned. He also mentioned that they are entirely willing to verify my employment details and they regret the circumstances under which previous attempts for employment verification were not successful. In the letter he has mentioned that further emails or calls for verification should be sent directly to him.
> 
> Furthermore they also sent this letter through HR manager's email ID to gsm.allocated.
> 
> Now I am preparing a letter in response to NJL. I am planning to attach the following as additional evidences:
> 
> 1.Recent Pay Slips with translation (since the payslips are in Turkish as well as English and DIBP was not able to read them previously so I am planning to attach translation this time)
> 2.Recent Bank Statement with translation showing pay deposit. Company's name is mentioned on the pay deposit transaction (I attached bank statements previously but in the NJL they have written that the bank statement was not readable maybe because of the fact that some parts were in both English and Arabic so it confused them, this time I am planning to attach translation with it)
> 3. Appreciation certificate is already submitted
> 4. I can attach my resident card issued by interior ministry of Saudi Arabia, company's name is mentioned on it as sponsor, however my profession on it is 'Construction Worker' instead of civil engineer, what do you suggest, should I attach it?
> 5. I was working on a Refinery extension project so I have Refinery ID card with company's name written over it as contractor. I will attach it.
> 6. I have medical insurance card with company's name written on it, although it is expired but I think there is no harm in attaching expired card.
> 7. I am planning to attach exit and entry stamps to Saudi Arabia on my passport.
> 8. As a proof of my work I am planning to attach some email correspondences through my email address with company domain, is it the right thing to do?
> 9. I am also planning to attach some official documents such as invoice and report submissions with my signature on them along with Project Manager's signature, do you think it will help?
> 10. Regarding recommendation letters from senior colleagues, getting such letters on company letterhead is not going to help me i guess, should I get such letters on simple paper along with the contact details of my colleagues?
> 
> Looking forward to your response on this.
> 
> And thank you once again for your concern and such a detailed reply.


Well all seems to be good except exclude the visa copy. Get consent from you office before you share the official emails or documents as this may not be the right thing to do as it might contain some confidential information and considering the fact that employees usually sign NDA hence they should abide by it as not to breach for their personal interest. 
Rest all is good and you should proceed with it. Hopefully things will fall in place omce again. 
Any document on plain paper may not work in best of your interest as it will just be like a stat declaration but yes if the superiors agree to let you attach their business cards it may be useful.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*Co assignment*



sharyfor said:


> Hi Abishek
> 
> I also lodge application in May 2nd after receiving Invitation. But still not sure if CO is assigned or no. In your signature I saw CO assignment date. how did you figured that out.


Hi,

I got an email from BIDP saying that the case officer has started to view my application.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi Friends,

I am really confused. My consultant some time says my application is in progress state and sometime says it is in received state.

I have got an email from DIBP saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing". However my application is still showing as Received. I have submitted all my documents before the CO was allocated. 

What exactly is this? 
Is the case officer working on my application?
How much time can it take to change the status from here to In Progress? 
Will there be any need for more documents?


----------



## ddrabadia

Dont worry ul get it the next round. Im a nurse too i got may inviation the next immediate round. Same as other friends to mine who did.
I think in they round they only invited the pro- rata applicants to clear the backlog. 
U can start fiiling out form 80 Nd 1221 so can can submit when invited


----------



## ddrabadia

somombo said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes after an invitation round to actually hear if you've been invited? Is it all done online so pretty much straight away?
> 
> I'm a nurse with 70 points and my EOI for a 189 went in 9.7.17. I see there was an invitation round on 12.7.17 so just wondering if no news by now means no invitation this round for me?
> 
> Thanks! (new to this!)


Dont worry ul get it the next round. Im a nurse too i got may inviation the next immediate round. Same as other friends to mine who did.
I think in they round they only invited the pro- rata applicants to clear the backlog. 
U can start fiiling out form 80 Nd 1221 so can can submit when invited


----------



## subz.finwiz

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am really confused. My consultant some time says my application is in progress state and sometime says it is in received state.
> 
> I have got an email from DIBP saying "Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing". However my application is still showing as Received. I have submitted all my documents before the CO was allocated.
> 
> What exactly is this?
> Is the case officer working on my application?
> How much time can it take to change the status from here to In Progress?
> Will there be any need for more documents?




No worries, most of us are in the same situation, immi assessment has commenced but status -Received.
No one can predict when it will be done; but if you have uploaded all documents then chances of direct grant is there in next 3 months. Now our status should be "patiently waiting" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Wishing everyone including me the very best of luck this week. Let it rain. Let it rain like a summer afternoon in the rain forests of amazon.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajiv_RS

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I had lodged EOI on 13th July for Software engineer 261313 under 189 with 65 points. Please let me know if there is a chance to get an invite by Dec as I will be losing 5 points as I am crossing 33 by Dec.

Also, can I submit separate EOI in skill select for 190. Kindly advise.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

Last week I sent EOI with 65 points. I need to know if in 3rd Stage medical/PCC of my daughter will also be required which is 1 year old. Also what is the best time to go for PCC. After EOI or after assessment also we can move.


----------



## hsrajpal

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week I sent EOI with 65 points. I need to know if in 3rd Stage medical/PCC of my daughter will also be required which is 1 year old. Also what is the best time to go for PCC. After EOI or after assessment also we can move.




Medicals will be required.. no pcc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rajiv_RS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I had lodged EOI on 13th July for Software engineer 261313 under 189 with 65 points. Please let me know if there is a chance to get an invite by Dec as I will be losing 5 points as I am crossing 33 by Dec.
> 
> Also, can I submit separate EOI in skill select for 190. Kindly advise.


The position looks bleak as they have reduced the overall quota of invites

Let the individual quotas be released this mid week and then predict

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> The position looks bleak as they have reduced the overall quota of invites
> 
> Let the individual quotas be released this mid week and then predict
> 
> Cheers


Hey bro.. hope you have been well.. not sure I saw your response to my previous message..

Did you make it in the 12th July round ?? 2613 I believe had touched 70. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajiv_RS

Thanks for the reply Newbienz. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## ammarmp

newbienz said:


> The position looks bleak as they have reduced the overall quota of invites
> 
> Let the individual quotas be released this mid week and then predict
> 
> Cheers


hey the quota has been reduced? can you provide the link please.. 

What about indivisual occupations.. i see the ceiling has still not been updated on the skill select website


----------



## NB

ammarmp said:


> hey the quota has been reduced? can you provide the link please..
> 
> What about indivisual occupations.. i see the ceiling has still not been updated on the skill select website


SkillSelect

See the next invitation rounds
They have restricted the maximum invites to just 1000 each in both the July rounds
Last year it was 3000


----------



## ammarmp

newbienz said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> See the next invitation rounds
> They have restricted the maximum invites to just 1000 each in both the July rounds
> Last year it was 3000


ohhh.... you are right... might be they want to clear the backlog of visas first.. the last CO contact was from visa lodgement date of 15 may i guess.. 
but this means more waiting time for invitation for people.

but the overall migration quota is same... so they will increase it later hopefully


----------



## NB

ammarmp said:


> ohhh.... you are right... might be they want to clear the backlog of visas first.. the last CO contact was from visa lodgement date of 15 may i guess..
> but this means more waiting time for invitation for people.
> 
> but the overall migration quota is same... so they will increase it later hopefully


May not
40,000 NZers will be given from the 189 quota under a separate stream
No one knows how many will actually be eligible and apply
So that's why I think they are restricting the invites

If many NZers apply then this quota will not go up

Cheers


----------



## praveenrsvn

Subscribed


----------



## kaju

praveenrsvn said:


> Subscribed


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## ammarmp

newbienz said:


> May not
> 40,000 NZers will be given from the 189 quota under a separate stream
> No one knows how many will actually be eligible and apply
> So that's why I think they are restricting the invites
> 
> If many NZers apply then this quota will not go up
> 
> Cheers


hmmm...lets see and hope for the best..


----------



## AC Sie

Guys.. is there any possibility that dipb will do job verification twice? I mean, when I lodge 189 visa, I also apply for vetassess point test advice for adding the number of total employment period. The vetassess team did the job verification by email and then several days later CO send the vac2 invoice. Point test advice came out positive and add the total years of employment.
So, did anybody here get double verification (both from the assessment body and dibp?).. coz I guess it will be annoying for the manager or hr of the company to answer the same question again and again..


----------



## sharma1981

*VISA Applu Documents*

Hello

Can anyone let me know what are the documents i need to provide for my spouse while applying for 189 VISA? I am NOT claiming any partner points.


----------



## Samad1984

Hi There,
Hopeful for 2017 Visa Grant. Finished Medicals in June 2017. Now waiting to get my New born daughter's medical done ( Previously we were 3 , Me , wife&7 our elder daughter). Really wish to get the Visa thing accomplished to start of a New year in on a new Land.

Anybody in similar scenario please ping......


----------



## JP Mosa

AC Sie said:


> Guys.. is there any possibility that dipb will do job verification twice? I mean, when I lodge 189 visa, I also apply for vetassess point test advice for adding the number of total employment period. The vetassess team did the job verification by email and then several days later CO send the vac2 invoice. Point test advice came out positive and add the total years of employment.
> 
> So, did anybody here get double verification (both from the assessment body and dibp?).. coz I guess it will be annoying for the manager or hr of the company to answer the same question again and again..




Yes....

Possible.

Your assessment body done verification.

Final decision maker to grant visa is DIBP.

So it's at the discretion of DIBP to do JV again or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone let me know what are the documents i need to provide for my spouse while applying for 189 VISA? I am NOT claiming any partner points.




English ability proof 
DOB doc 
Medicals 
PCCs
Recommended are full details of education, work experience( if any)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

JP Mosa said:


> English ability proof
> DOB doc
> Medicals
> PCCs
> Recommended are full details of education, work experience( if any)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is basically the entire set of documents as of mine (even without claiming partner points). Do all of them need to attested as well?


----------



## sharma1981

varunjajoo said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Thank you so much. Now I just have to worry about getting my documents (PCC and health ready).. don't need to worry about the procedures atleast.
> 
> Makes life so much simpler.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun
> 
> __________________
> Anzco: 221111
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> Partner: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> Total : 80 pts
> Applied Feb 13, 2017
> Invite: Awaited





Hi

I had created the immiaccount in advance and also did medicals (in process) at the moment. When i click on Apply VISA then how do i use the already existing details in Immiaccount? I am directed to add the details again which is kind of confusing.

Please guide.


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> This is basically the entire set of documents as of mine (even without claiming partner points). Do all of them need to attested as well?




B & W. docs - notarise
Colour scans - need not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

JP Mosa said:


> B & W. docs - notarise
> Colour scans - need not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, I'd like to add evidence of marriage to the list. Marriage registration certificate and maybe a couple of marriage photos+ child's birth certificate stating his/her biological parent. The key is to make your case stronger and clearer

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had created the immiaccount in advance and also did medicals (in process) at the moment. When i click on Apply VISA then how do i use the already existing details in Immiaccount? I am directed to add the details again which is kind of confusing.
> 
> Please guide.


It's not about importing details from one immi account to another. It's about bringing in your EoI invitation to existing account.

My trick: i logged on to my immi account (where medicals was already complete) and skill select at the same time in two tabs. Then on the option to lodge visa, don't let it open a new window. Try opening the "lodge visa" option in new tab, worked for me. Then that must do the trick.

Someone also said something about creating new immi account then you can import your medicals. Haven't tried it personally but there is an option to do that after visa lodge.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Panda112 said:


> It's not about importing details from one immi account to another. It's about bringing in your EoI invitation to existing account.
> 
> My trick: i logged on to my immi account (where medicals was already complete) and skill select at the same time in two tabs. Then on the option to lodge visa, don't let it open a new window. Try opening the "lodge visa" option in new tab, worked for me. Then that must do the trick.
> 
> Someone also said something about creating new immi account then you can import your medicals. Haven't tried it personally but there is an option to do that after visa lodge.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Hi

OK. SO i just clicked on "Apply VISA" and then logged onto my already created Immi Account (where the medicals are still being uploaded by clinic). While filling VISA application i gave my HAP ID number used during medicals and NOW REACHED AT THE END where i am supposed to press submit.

MY QUESTION :

1. Where is the OPTION to upload the documents (employment, birth certificate etc)? It no where asked to upload any documents till now. Please guide.
2. Do we need to attest the documents OR can just upload it?
3. My spouse name is NEVER changed officially but in India its common to have multiple variations of Name like A B C and then few docs carrying as A B, AC or ABC. i have mentioned this under section "Whether the person is ever known by any other names". I added that name is never changed officially but documents have name variations like ABC, AC and AB. Also i mentioned that i am ready to provide a statutory declaration if needed. Hope this is correct.

Requesting answer from anyone who has already lodged the application.


----------



## sharma1981

*Relevant experience start date*

OK.

I have a interesting use case. MY ACS evaluation mentioned that my relevant experience is after OCT 2008. 
While lodging EOI i thought its OK to add 1 OCT as the relevant experience start date and entered that. 
Now after going through this forum i realized that i should have entered 1 NOV in EOI. HOWEVER THIS change doesn't impact my claimed points which stay to be same whether its Oct 1 OR Nov 1st. Now i have got an VISA INVITE and that gives me an OPTION to mention the relevant exp start date again.

CAN I ENTER NOV 1st there? I hope this wont cause me any issues later because one might argue that it is differing from EOI although the POINTS CLAIMED STAY THE SAME. Any guidance?


----------



## Panda112

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> OK. SO i just clicked on "Apply VISA" and then logged onto my already created Immi Account (where the medicals are still being uploaded by clinic). While filling VISA application i gave my HAP ID number used during medicals and NOW REACHED AT THE END where i am supposed to press submit.
> 
> MY QUESTION :
> 
> 1. Where is the OPTION to upload the documents (employment, birth certificate etc)? It no where asked to upload any documents till now. Please guide.
> 2. Do we need to attest the documents OR can just upload it?
> 3. My spouse name is NEVER changed officially but in India its common to have multiple variations of Name like A B C and then few docs carrying as A B, AC or ABC. i have mentioned this under section "Whether the person is ever known by any other names". I added that name is never changed officially but documents have name variations like ABC, AC and AB. Also i mentioned that i am ready to provide a statutory declaration if needed. Hope this is correct.
> 
> Requesting answer from anyone who has already lodged the application.


1. You upload the documents after submitting visa and paying fees. After the application is sent you'll have to log in, view application and there's an option to attach documents. You don't have to attach all docs on one go, you can attach them as you collect.

2. Color documents- scan only, B/w or photocopy- attest and scan

3. Since you have already clarified about the name, it mustn't be an issue. Attach her declaration too before CO asks for it.

All the best.


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Wishing everyone an very grantful week.


----------



## Panda112

sharma1981 said:


> OK.
> 
> I have a interesting use case. MY ACS evaluation mentioned that my relevant experience is after OCT 2008.
> While lodging EOI i thought its OK to add 1 OCT as the relevant experience start date and entered that.
> Now after going through this forum i realized that i should have entered 1 NOV in EOI. HOWEVER THIS change doesn't impact my claimed points which stay to be same whether its Oct 1 OR Nov 1st. Now i have got an VISA INVITE and that gives me an OPTION to mention the relevant exp start date again.
> 
> CAN I ENTER NOV 1st there? I hope this wont cause me any issues later because one might argue that it is differing from EOI although the POINTS CLAIMED STAY THE SAME. Any guidance?


Well, it does say after OCT, maybe oct-1 will be ok. 
Do note, these days we are seeing visa rejections on the forum for matters of employment duration.

So, Wait a reply from someone with similar experience on that.

Regards,

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> Well, it does say after OCT, maybe oct-1 will be ok.
> Do note, these days we are seeing visa rejections on the forum for matters of employment duration.
> 
> So, Wait a reply from someone with similar experience on that.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Hm, thats actually interesting. 

My say the same, not an exact date. 

However, way to backtrack it is to count 24 months of accessed work exp. so if its 15th of October, then to be safe put 15 of October and so on. 

However, as per me, *After October* means November. I am not sure if there is any specific rule, and i am sure there is some sort of grace period.


----------



## jayng28

I got invitation on 189 for General Accountant 80points on 29/3/17 with Australia working experience, got first CO contact on 19/4 for medical, PCs and extra evidence for employment then got all docs submitted on 15/5 and still waiting until now. its been almost 2 month now


----------



## laxswa

Any grant today?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jayng28 said:


> I got invitation on 189 for General Accountant 80points on 29/3/17 with Australia working experience, got first CO contact on 19/4 for medical, PCs and extra evidence for employment then got all docs submitted on 15/5 and still waiting until now. its been almost 2 month now


You will need to wait 8-16 weeks on average after co contact.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> Hm, thats actually interesting.
> 
> My say the same, not an exact date.
> 
> However, way to backtrack it is to count 24 months of accessed work exp. so if its 15th of October, then to be safe put 15 of October and so on.
> 
> However, as per me, *After October* means November. I am not sure if there is any specific rule, and i am sure there is some sort of grace period.


Hi

Sorry i didn't get what you meant by backtrack and count 24 months of accessed work experience? 
Are you saying that DIBP is even ignoring ACS evaluation start date OR they accept what ACS says?


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry i didn't get what you meant by backtrack and count 24 months of accessed work experience?
> Are you saying that DIBP is even ignoring ACS evaluation start date OR they accept what ACS says?


How did you come up with me saying DIBP is ignoring something?

What i am saying: 

ACS as standard (with IT mjor) deducting 24 months. (2 years of skilled work experience)

Letter says after october is relevant? Count back 2 years of skilled work experience. 

will it have 2 full years? You need to be very careful, and not over claim work experience.


----------



## tihenry

Was hoping grants would flow today.. But seems like no grants yet


----------



## Sammani

tihenry said:


> Was hoping grants would flow today.. But seems like no grants yet



let's forget all these friends... seems DIBP has done the same ... :smash: :smash:


----------



## navishbajwa

Dbip has done what?


----------



## Sammani

navishbajwa said:


> Dbip has done what?


forgotten to grant visas :smash: :crazy:


----------



## andreyx108b

we should see some, people tend to report later in a day...


----------



## AC Sie

navishbajwa said:


> Dbip has done what?



Do their job extremelly slow, even after the new financial year quotas.. :gossip:


----------



## AC Sie

Sorry.. i mean not their entire job.. but to press the grant button..


----------



## lifechanger23

why are grants so slow in july compared to last year


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> How did you come up with me saying DIBP is ignoring something?
> 
> What i am saying:
> 
> ACS as standard (with IT mjor) deducting 24 months. (2 years of skilled work experience)
> 
> Letter says after october is relevant? Count back 2 years of skilled work experience.
> 
> will it have 2 full years? You need to be very careful, and not over claim work experience.


Hi

I think i am more confused now. This is what ACS letter said.

The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level

I started by work in Aug 2004 in my skill area. ACS letter mentions work exp is relevant after Oct 2008. So i used Oct 1st as the start of relevant experience. The letter didn't mention anything about counting back 2 yeas or something.
Am i missing something important here? Has it happened with anyone that DIBP raised concern even if ACS mentioned to use relevant exp after certain date and DIBP came back saying that you can't use that date or something?


----------



## dhairya

*about EOI*

i am new in this forum. and i want to know about 12july EOI round. Is that done????


----------



## kaushik_91

dhairya said:


> i am new in this forum. and i want to know about 12july EOI round. Is that done????


Yes..It is done. Next round on July 26th.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i am more confused now. This is what ACS letter said.
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level
> 
> I started by work in Aug 2004 in my skill area. ACS letter mentions work exp is relevant after Oct 2008. So i used Oct 1st as the start of relevant experience. The letter didn't mention anything about counting back 2 yeas or something.
> Am i missing something important here? Has it happened with anyone that DIBP raised concern even if ACS mentioned to use relevant exp after certain date and DIBP came back saying that you can't use that date or something?


For major in IT or Computing, they reduce 2 yrs, but for others from Electronics / Mechanical / Electrical background, they reduce more than 4 yrs from their total work experience. 

Here you have to consider only from Nov 1 2008 for claiming points.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt ASR

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I think i am more confused now. This is what ACS letter said.
> 
> 
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level
> 
> 
> 
> I started by work in Aug 2004 in my skill area. ACS letter mentions work exp is relevant after Oct 2008. So i used Oct 1st as the start of relevant experience. The letter didn't mention anything about counting back 2 yeas or something.
> 
> Am i missing something important here? Has it happened with anyone that DIBP raised concern even if ACS mentioned to use relevant exp after certain date and DIBP came back saying that you can't use that date or something?




In my opinion , ur experience will start to count from 1st Nov2008. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Capt ASR said:


> In my opinion , ur experience will start to count from 1st Nov2008.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already added Oct 1st in my EOI. Got the invite as well. Changing the Nov 1st wouldn't have made any difference to my points claimed but obviously i can't modify the EOI since i have got the invite now. 
Any suggestions? COuld this lead to VISA refusal?


----------



## Auspr18

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i am more confused now. This is what ACS letter said.
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level
> 
> I started by work in Aug 2004 in my skill area. ACS letter mentions work exp is relevant after Oct 2008. So i used Oct 1st as the start of relevant experience. The letter didn't mention anything about counting back 2 yeas or something.
> Am i missing something important here? Has it happened with anyone that DIBP raised concern even if ACS mentioned to use relevant exp after certain date and DIBP came back saying that you can't use that date or something?


Hi I'm in the similar situation:

In the ACS assessment the letter said that my experience after june 2010 would be considered as relevant to the nominated occupation. My actual experience in the field started from June 2008. From what I could comprehend they have deducted 2 years as per the rule ( in the relevant field) from the overall workex which started from june 2008 for me and which is why they mentioned exp after june 2010 would be considered. 

Now while in the EOI where they ask for whether the employment is related to the nominated occupation- should one say yes for the 2 years deducted by rule or not? Or should it be yes only for the employment after June 2010???

If its after June 2010 - does that mean July 2010?? or June 2010??
I need to update my EOI with the same, although my points would remain the same but still need to update the correct info.

Awaiting responses from experts...


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,
Do we need enter lower studies Just like 10+2 or Matriculation etc. in EOI? I am claiming points for bachelor only.


----------



## sharma1981

Auspr18 said:


> Hi I'm in the similar situation:
> 
> In the ACS assessment the letter said that my experience after june 2010 would be considered as relevant to the nominated occupation. My actual experience in the field started from June 2008. From what I could comprehend they have deducted 2 years as per the rule ( in the relevant field) from the overall workex which started from june 2008 for me and which is why they mentioned exp after june 2010 would be considered.
> 
> Now while in the EOI where they ask for whether the employment is related to the nominated occupation- should one say yes for the 2 years deducted by rule or not? Or should it be yes only for the employment after June 2010???
> 
> If its after June 2010 - does that mean July 2010?? or June 2010??
> I need to update my EOI with the same, although my points would remain the same but still need to update the correct info.
> 
> Awaiting responses from experts...


Based on my exp i would say put July 1st as your points don't differ. That will be wise to do as well


----------



## sharma1981

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do we need enter lower studies Just like 10+2 or Matriculation etc. in EOI? I am claiming points for bachelor only.


Not required. Only degree


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i am more confused now. This is what ACS letter said.
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level
> 
> I started by work in Aug 2004 in my skill area. ACS letter mentions work exp is relevant after Oct 2008. So i used Oct 1st as the start of relevant experience. The letter didn't mention anything about counting back 2 yeas or something.
> Am i missing something important here? Has it happened with anyone that DIBP raised concern even if ACS mentioned to use relevant exp after certain date and DIBP came back saying that you can't use that date or something?


I can't comment how much they deducted in your particular case. 

For most of the applicants, who have major in ICT, ACS will deduct 2 years. 

In your case it seems like they have deducted more than 4 years, is this right? (based on the above message)

The point i am trying to make calculate the date you became skilled carefully.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> I can't comment how much they deducted in your particular case.
> 
> For most of the applicants, who have major in ICT, ACS will deduct 2 years.
> 
> In your case it seems like they have deducted more than 4 years, is this right? (based on the above message)
> 
> The point i am trying to make calculate the date you became skilled carefully.


Yes they did deduct but the point i am trying to make is that we pay to ACS for assessing our exp. Then we do what the evaluation letter says. But even after that if someone faces trouble then who is responsible?

In my case, my invite is there where i should have entered Nov 1st instead of Oct 1st in EOI. But i wont be able to make this change now as EOI is locked. Although this change wont cause any change in Points claimed in EOI. 
I am curious to know how serious this will be taken by DIBP?


----------



## Landcruiser

Skillselect doesn't seem to show the data (Occupational ceilings) for the financial year 2017-18 even as of today. I am thinking of the slow movement in grants is due to lack of clarity on open slots for each of the ANZSCO categories. Could be?


----------



## muthu329024

sharma1981 said:


> Yes they did deduct but the point i am trying to make is that we pay to ACS for assessing our exp. Then we do what the evaluation letter says. But even after that if someone faces trouble then who is responsible?
> 
> In my case, my invite is there where i should have entered Nov 1st instead of Oct 1st in EOI. But i wont be able to make this change now as EOI is locked. Although this change wont cause any change in Points claimed in EOI.
> I am curious to know how serious this will be taken by DIBP?


I faced same issue... If invite is made then case officer will request you to change to correct details... If not you  can update your EOI and modify to correct data anytime.


----------



## sharma1981

muthu329024 said:


> I faced same issue... If invite is made then case officer will request you to change to correct details... If not you  can update your EOI and modify to correct data anytime.


Did you face this kind of scenario? Did the VISA officer told you to update it at later stage?

Since i am in invited stage now i DOnt think i can modify EOI now


----------



## muthu329024

sharma1981 said:


> Did you face this kind of scenario? Did the VISA officer told you to update it at later stage?
> 
> Since i am in invited stage now i DOnt think i can modify EOI now


Yes... It should not affect claimable points... You can contact/send mail and update before case officer coming back... Because once case office put the application on hold it will take lot of days to get it approved.


----------



## sharma1981

muthu329024 said:


> Yes... It should not affect claimable points... You can contact/send mail and update before case officer coming back... Because once case office put the application on hold it will take lot of days to get it approved.


Great. Can you share the relevant email ID please? 

I have not yet lodged the VISA application yet and there is NO case officer for obvious reason at this moment. I do not want to add different info in VISA application than what it was in the EOI to avoid any mismatch issue.


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Yes they did deduct but the point i am trying to make is that we pay to ACS for assessing our exp. Then we do what the evaluation letter says. But even after that if someone faces trouble then who is responsible?
> 
> In my case, my invite is there where i should have entered Nov 1st instead of Oct 1st in EOI. But i wont be able to make this change now as EOI is locked. Although this change wont cause any change in Points claimed in EOI.
> I am curious to know how serious this will be taken by DIBP?


I am sure that many have similar issues and it hopefully there is some grace period. You can e-mail ACS, they are very responsive and will confirm to you. 

However, if here is no impact on the points, usually DIBP will not be concerned much.


----------



## chet_ga

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i am more confused now. This is what ACS letter said.
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level
> 
> I started by work in Aug 2004 in my skill area. ACS letter mentions work exp is relevant after Oct 2008. So i used Oct 1st as the start of relevant experience. The letter didn't mention anything about counting back 2 yeas or something.
> Am i missing something important here? Has it happened with anyone that DIBP raised concern even if ACS mentioned to use relevant exp after certain date and DIBP came back saying that you can't use that date or something?


When they say After. the keyword is After. If Oct was included then the word would have been From. Maybe it is just different usage of words. 
The cutting back of years has already been done. As your experience from 2004 to 2008 is not considered.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure that many have similar issues and it hopefully there is some grace period. You can e-mail ACS, they are very responsive and will confirm to you.
> 
> However, if here is no impact on the points, usually DIBP will not be concerned much.


Actually i am not having any issue with ACS. I am OK to mention that in EOI i added Oct 1st whereas it could have been 1 Nov. This won't impact my points claimed in EOI. I want to be upfront with DIBP about this before i lodge my VISA application and CO questions it.

So is there any DIBP email address or something?


----------



## hasansins

Even today there aren't any movements at all. Very disappointing...


----------



## hasansins

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> DIBP is certainly stuck somewhere..... Today was 17 day since new quota was released n very few grants.. Hope this all gets resolved soon. I am waiting from 16 feb n now only negative energy is coming to my mind.... Feeling like crying ????


It doesn't worth crying over mate . Just it seems we are on an unlucky period, it will pass. I am just curious as to why it is happening this year and what is the reason? Maybe seniors on forum can answer this? Or any mara agent who have contact with any CO?


----------



## andreyx108b

On top of this slow granting.. there is 81k backlog of applications for citizenship DIBP has to process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

andreyx108b said:


> On top of this slow granting.. there is 81k backlog of applications for citizenship DIBP has to process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats huge! Where did you hear about this information?


----------



## karanbansal91

Now people have started to compare DIBP with Indian govt. offices due to delay in grants and not providing any updates while file is in progress.


----------



## Shailz

andreyx108b said:


> On top of this slow granting.. there is 81k backlog of applications for citizenship DIBP has to process.
> 
> That's something scary. Can anything go wrong with the applications already in process?


----------



## Shailz

karanbansal91 said:


> Now people have started to compare DIBP with Indian govt. offices due to delay in grants and not providing any updates while file is in progress.


very true....
but this is something really unprofessional. We pay them hefty fee and they are not even answerable....


----------



## nishish

somombo said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes after an invitation round to actually hear if you've been invited? Is it all done online so pretty much straight away?
> 
> I'm a nurse with 70 points and my EOI for a 189 went in 9.7.17. I see there was an invitation round on 12.7.17 so just wondering if no news by now means no invitation this round for me?
> 
> Thanks! (new to this!)


Hard luck mate. Nurses never had to wait before if they had 60 points until last year. They used to get the invite in the next round itself. Don't know what happened this year.
May be they have just invited the pro-rata occupations in the invite round which happened on 12/7/2017 which I feel is a bit unfair on non pro-rata codes. They should have some quota for pro-rata and some for non pro-rata out of 1000 but I guess they only invited pro-rata codes in this round. Anyways good luck for the upcoming rounds.


----------



## karanbansal91

My agent said this delay is happening due to significant increase in visitor visa and citizenship applications. As per him DIBP is very under staffed right now.


----------



## sathsumi

Any grants today? I didnt see anyone update.. Monday blues 



hasansins said:


> Even today there aren't any movements at all. Very disappointing...


----------



## saurabhpluto

One quick question. Since I want to gain 5 points from experience, I have to show below two companies' experience.

I have experience from 11/04/2016 till 03/11/2016.

Will this experience be considered as 6 months 22 Days or will it be considered as 7 months.

Or if we go by months will it be considered 8 months as APR-MAY-JUN-JUL-AUG-SEP-OCT-NOV as somewhere in the ACS document I read that they consider months for experience and not dates.

Can someone please clarify this.


----------



## Shailz

karanbansal91 said:


> My agent said this delay is happening due to significant increase in visitor visa and citizenship applications. As per him DIBP is very under staffed right now.


Even if there is less staff, there should be at least some movement but things are appearing absolutely still. There should be some system in place; they should hold the new applications for a while. They are making fool of everyone.


----------



## m_hegazy

That means this hefty backlog will lead to pile up the new application and will take more than one year OMG  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

andreyx108b said:


> On top of this slow granting.. there is 81k backlog of applications for citizenship DIBP has to process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's just hope there are separate teams at DIBP to handle 189/190 visa and citizenship applications.


----------



## mrhasankhan

Hi Experts,

Regarding salary slips, my company has web-based records of month by month payslips. Would a screenshot compilation in word and then converted to a single PDF file be OK as a proof?

Thanks.


----------



## karanbansal91

mash2017 said:


> Let's just hope there are separate teams at DIBP to handle 189/190 visa and citizenship applications.


I dnt think tht they are having separate team for visa classes. But this situation might force them to do so.


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> One quick question. Since I want to gain 5 points from experience, I have to show below two companies' experience.
> 
> I have experience from 11/04/2016 till 03/11/2016.
> 
> Will this experience be considered as 6 months 22 Days or will it be considered as 7 months.
> 
> Or if we go by months will it be considered 8 months as APR-MAY-JUN-JUL-AUG-SEP-OCT-NOV as somewhere in the ACS document I read that they consider months for experience and not dates.
> 
> Can someone please clarify this.


ACS certifies based on months.
But while filling the EOI, you have to enter the exact dates as per your payslips, experience letters etc. Based on DDMMYYYY format
The system will,calculate the days automatically and give the eligible points

Don't claim points for the period disallowed by ACS, if any,

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

hasansins said:


> Thats huge! Where did you hear about this information?



http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...-citizenship-applications-awaiting-processing



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

andreyx108b said:


> Over 81,000 citizenship applications awaiting processing | SBS Your Language
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing this. But looks like the pending applications are due to the way/timelines DIBP processes citizenship applications, and there could be further delay in these 81k applications until the new bill is passed.
Not sure if this backlog is impacting 189/190 processing in any way. There seems to be some other reason for that.


----------



## chet_ga

mrhasankhan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Regarding salary slips, my company has web-based records of month by month payslips. Would a screenshot compilation in word and then converted to a single PDF file be OK as a proof?
> 
> Thanks.


Even if it is web based monthly payslip, I would suggest take a print from the portal and save it as pdf. Chrome provides this facility..


----------



## JP Mosa

saurabhpluto said:


> One quick question. Since I want to gain 5 points from experience, I have to show below two companies' experience.
> 
> I have experience from 11/04/2016 till 03/11/2016.
> 
> Will this experience be considered as 6 months 22 Days or will it be considered as 7 months.
> 
> Or if we go by months will it be considered 8 months as APR-MAY-JUN-JUL-AUG-SEP-OCT-NOV as somewhere in the ACS document I read that they consider months for experience and not dates.
> 
> Can someone please clarify this.



Month -30 days
They calculate exact number of days.


----------



## kaju

hasansins said:


> Thats huge! Where did you hear about this information?


Sounds a lot, and it is - but you have to put it in context too. 

DIBP always has applications on hand, and is always working through them as new applications arrive - until this April, and since then they are apparently holding those. 

They certainly haven't worked through the Citizenship applications made before that point - last week I called DIBP and after an hour or so was told that my wife's application (made in March, before the changes, she's not required to do the test, lodged a complete application) was well within the timeframe expected and they did not care to look up the progress of her application.

Last year DIBP processed better than 133,000 Citizenship applications.

So having 81,000 on hand, especially given that they will have had plenty on hand by April already, and may just have been accumulating those since April as well, seems pretty believable and not really surprising.


----------



## deorox

Hello All,

As I had expected, my application got allocated I received request for more information today. So immitracker is pretty accurate in CO allocation trend as for now. I was hoping for a direct grant (which is rare nowadays) and unfortunately my PCC got lost somewhere on the way (we cannot upload ourselves as it goes via AHC).


----------



## satban

Shailz said:


> very true....
> but this is something really unprofessional. We pay them hefty fee and they are not even answerable....


That is true. The entire process is treated as charity whereas there is enough money already paid for this. I understand a lot of the delays happen from subsidiary verification bodies but delayed work means only increased and unmanageable work.

I do not expect an avalanche of grants as I believe that will become ammunition for political discussions targeting immigration. However, a steady stream of processing by the immigration office would have benefited both the skeptics at home and the aspiring applicant.


----------



## kaju

satban said:


> That is true. The entire process is treated as charity whereas there is enough money already paid for this. I understand a lot of the delays happen from subsidiary verification bodies but delayed work means only increased and unmanageable work.
> 
> I do not expect an avalanche of grants as I believe that will become ammunition for political discussions targeting immigration. However, a steady stream of processing by the immigration office would have benefited both the skeptics at home and the aspiring applicant.


It's very definitely not treated as a charity. And even though there have been significant staff cuts, the Migration Program numbers are the same as last year, there will have to be the same number of grants this year - that hasn't changed.

In the past, it has not been unusual for it to be 2 or 3 weeks into July before the grant rate really picks up - but we'll just have to wait and hope that the same thing happens this year. 

DIBP do not make a profit, visa charges don't cover their costs. They are subsidised by taxes.  And although visa fees are/may seem expensive, remember what you're getting - Permanent Residence in Australia, with the option of Citizenship after a few years. The mean annual family income in Australia is probably about $85,000pa, with the average annual income about $110,000pa (hopefully improving each year over your working life too! ) - that may put the cost of visa into a slightly different perspective.

It may be mildly helpful too, to understand that having been invited, unless there are fraud or security concerns, (and these are generally what takes the time, and Case Officers can't control that at all) you definitely will get your visa. Yes, there are frustration and difficulties while you wait, and no-one could deny that. But at the very least, you know it will come to an end, and you will get PR.


----------



## rvd

Very well explained.



kaju said:


> It's very definitely not treated as a charity. And even though there have been significant staff cuts, the Migration Program numbers are the same as last year, there will have to be the same number of grants this year - that hasn't changed.
> 
> In the past, it has not been unusual for it to be 2 or 3 weeks into July before the grant rate really picks up - but we'll just have to wait and hope that the same thing happens this year.
> 
> DIBP do not make a profit, visa charges don't cover their costs. They are subsidised by taxes.  And although visa fees are/may seem expensive, remember what you're getting - Permanent Residence in Australia, with the option of Citizenship after a few years. The mean annual family income in Australia is probably about $85,000pa, with the average annual income about $110,000pa (hopefully improving each year over your working life too! ) - that may put the cost of visa into a slightly different perspective.
> 
> It may be mildly helpful too, to understand that having been invited, unless there are fraud or security concerns, (and these are generally what takes the time, and Case Officers can't control that at all) you definitely will get your visa. Yes, there are frustration and difficulties while you wait, and no-one could deny that. But at the very least, you know it will come to an end, and you will get PR.


----------



## seanzyc

Why there's still no grants flowing in today?

I am a bit worried.....


----------



## sunil0476

I lost my father in a road accident, I have updated DIBP using form 1023 giving them all the details, Do you think it is a wise move? Updating them using form 1023?


----------



## jazz25

seanzyc said:


> Why there's still no grants flowing in today?
> 
> I am a bit worried.....


I saw 1 grant reported on a different thread..


----------



## cadimi

kaju said:


> It's very definitely not treated as a charity. And even though there have been significant staff cuts, the Migration Program numbers are the same as last year, there will have to be the same number of grants this year - that hasn't changed.
> 
> In the past, it has not been unusual for it to be 2 or 3 weeks into July before the grant rate really picks up - but we'll just have to wait and hope that the same thing happens this year.
> 
> DIBP do not make a profit, visa charges don't cover their costs. They are subsidised by taxes.  And although visa fees are/may seem expensive, remember what you're getting - Permanent Residence in Australia, with the option of Citizenship after a few years. The mean annual family income in Australia is probably about $85,000pa, with the average annual income about $110,000pa (hopefully improving each year over your working life too! ) - that may put the cost of visa into a slightly different perspective.
> 
> It may be mildly helpful too, to understand that having been invited, unless there are fraud or security concerns, (and these are generally what takes the time, and Case Officers can't control that at all) you definitely will get your visa. Yes, there are frustration and difficulties while you wait, and no-one could deny that. But at the very least, you know it will come to an end, and you will get PR.


And when they get PR, they come to Oz and start to complain: why we don't get anything from CentreLink as we deserve more than heaps of dole bludgers. I did see some cases in Melbourne to uphold my statement.
I understand with people who lodged from 2016 or even 2015 but not yet received grants but have seen here some mates have similar timelines like mine or even later complaining about everything. It sucks! You have no idea what DIBP staff have been dealing with in terms of complexity or quantity of applications.


----------



## Gagz

aks85 said:


> I saw 1 grant reported on a different thread..


share the thread url.


----------



## seanzyc

kaju said:


> In the past, it has not been unusual for it to be 2 or 3 weeks into July before the grant rate really picks up - but we'll just have to wait and hope that the same thing happens this year.


Well, last year, 7 grants were reported in the immitracker on 1 July, 35 grants on 4 Jul, and 18 grants on 5 Jul.....(2nd Jul and 3rd Jul are weekends)


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Is it possible that DIBP is approving the grants in batches. Let's say, that some of the applicants have lodged the application on 1st March and got the CO contact on 12th March, with no further input required. Is there a fair chance that they might get their grants together?


----------



## satban

kaju said:


> It's very definitely not treated as a charity. ........


Yes you are right and you are stating the obvious. Everyone in this forum has applied anticipating those vantage points and are up to it to offer their working lives to growth of the economy, so in all fairness its a two way street. 
In fact much more difficult and demanding for the incoming immigrant to uproot everything, settle down in a new geography and maintain productivity to stay relevant. Anyway that discussion is moot.

As an afterthought I am not frustrated, I have uploaded my documents only around mid June. So where am I to complain before others waiting months or even close to a year. However what sickens my stomach is to accept subservience to a process only because you are the immigrant.


----------



## satban

cadimi said:


> And when they get PR, they come to Oz and start to complain: why we don't get anything from CentreLink as we deserve more than heaps of dole bludgers. I did see some cases in Melbourne to uphold my statement.
> I understand with people who lodged from 2016 or even 2015 but not yet received grants but have seen here some mates have similar timelines like mine or even later complaining about everything. It sucks! You have no idea what DIBP staff have been dealing with in terms of complexity or quantity of applications.



Right, so to your point if there is a given quantity of application, there should be a given head of processors right? 
So what is the problem in talking about it?


----------



## JP Mosa

cadimi said:


> And when they get PR, they come to Oz and start to complain: why we don't get anything from CentreLink as we deserve more than heaps of dole bludgers. I did see some cases in Melbourne to uphold my statement.
> I understand with people who lodged from 2016 or even 2015 but not yet received grants but have seen here some mates have similar timelines like mine or even later complaining about everything. It sucks! You have no idea what DIBP staff have been dealing with in terms of complexity or quantity of applications.



Point to be understood here is not all who land in OZ with PR are centrelink dependents except so called affected ppl.

Anyways, now centrelink eligibility has changed, point is AUS DIBP is not begging ppl to apply for PR, its an individual choice, having decided to apply , they should have learnt to understand that its not easy process and needs lot of perseverance, patience.

If someone is restless and start blaming DIBP, its their problem.


----------



## cadimi

JP Mosa said:


> Point to be understood here is not all who land in OZ with PR are centrelink dependents except so called affected ppl.
> 
> Anyways, now centrelink eligibility has changed, point is AUS DIBP is not begging ppl to apply for PR, its an individual choice, having decided to apply , they should have learnt to understand that its not easy process and needs lot of perseverance, patience.
> 
> If someone is restless and start blaming DIBP, its their problem.


The point here is not about claiming social welfare, which is not able to access for first 2 years as ruled, but is the way and intensity of complaints. Keep complaining is nonsense and a bad habit actually.


----------



## JP Mosa

cadimi said:


> The point here is not claiming social welfare, that is not able to access for first 2 years as ruled, but is the way and intensity of complaints. Keep complaining is nonsense and a bad habit actually.


hmmm.......reason why made it 2 years wait period unlike earlier days.
Complaints are common when things do not turn up as they expected by some.
So its not at all a thing to be bothered.


----------



## cadimi

satban said:


> Yes you are right and you are stating the obvious. Everyone in this forum has applied anticipating those vantage points and are up to it to offer their working lives to growth of the economy, so in all fairness its a two way street.
> In fact much more difficult and demanding for the incoming immigrant to uproot everything, settle down in a new geography and maintain productivity to stay relevant. Anyway that discussion is moot.
> 
> As an afterthought I am not frustrated, I have uploaded my documents only around mid June. So where am I to complain before others waiting months or even close to a year. However what sickens my stomach is to accept subservience to a process only because you are the immigrant.


Subservience? What else you can do? To be blunt, you must accept it to enter Oz, they are who will choose who can and cannot. And show me evidence of that you call 'subservience' please?


----------



## jazz25

Gagz said:


> share the thread url.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3155.html#post12842514


----------



## satban

cadimi said:


> Subservience? What else you can do? To be blunt, you must accept it to enter Oz, they are who will choose who can and cannot. And show me evidence of that you call 'subservience' please?


Your responses are aggressive, you need to tone down and be polite please.

The question is not about being chosen - it is about delays to processing. If the applicant has provided genuine information there will be no reason for rejecting an application. What most of the members are asking is what is the cause for delay? It is in nature of some to question and for some to accept. Please understand to respect others who are trying to find an answer. 
You might say I will never find an answer but I will not accept that until I have ventured out and found that myself. 

About your comments on centrelink, I have no idea why you brought that into discussion on DIBP, since it is not of my interest I will let it park itself.


----------



## cadimi

satban said:


> Your responses are aggressive, you need to tone down and be polite please.
> 
> The question is not about being chosen - it is about delays to processing. If the applicant has provided genuine information there will be no reason for rejecting an application. What most of the members are asking is what is the cause for delay? It is in nature of some to question and for some to accept. Please understand to respect others who are trying to find an answer.
> You might say I will never find an answer but I will not accept that until I have ventured out and found that myself.
> 
> About your comments on centrelink, I have no idea why you brought that into discussion on DIBP, since it is not of my interest I will let it park itself.


As you seem to distort my reply and do not understand what I have written down, I will apologize for what causing you discomfort. But in terms of politeness and respectfulness, have you asked yourself that did you respect DIBP enough first when trying to accuse them for delays without any attempt to figure out?
By the way, I think we do not share shame thought, so have a good day! I do not need any additional strain.


----------



## sharma_1987

Just checking if my signatures are coming.


----------



## karanbansal91

Its seems expats have started loosing patience. Even loosing patience by expats waiting since 2015 and 2016 is genuine if they have applied with complete application. These days worst thing is that some members are waiting from six months after last co contact. It doesn't seems things will go easy in future. I think DIBP should at least introduce genuine file tracking instead saying under progress etc. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

exactly....people get restless only when there is uncertainty...i mean you can get visa in a fortnight and it might take more than a year. Meanwhile, waiting with a status of assessment under progress must be very painful. Each day one has a hope that today he might get lucky but no. And, when this goes on and on, I can't imagine what people go through...
what most of us asking here is transparency...so that people could plan things in a better way...


----------



## Panda112

Shailz said:


> exactly....people get restless only when there is uncertainty...i mean you can get visa in a fortnight and it might take more than a year. Meanwhile, waiting with a status of assessment under progress must be very painful. Each day one has a hope that today he might get lucky but no. And, when this goes on and on, I can't imagine what people go through...
> what most of us asking here is transparency...so that people could plan things in a better way...


Reminds of of the joker's scene from dark knight " Nobody panics when things go "according to plan." Even if the plan is horrifying! .........But when they don't, well then everyone loses their minds!"

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Hey guys 

There were a couple of CO contacts reported on immitracker yesterday. Even though it's slow compared to last year, things are definitely moving. Cheers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

HELLO EVERYONE
I remembered one line from some other thread about waiting, it was written " after filling your visa and uploading documents, forget about it, find a new hobby, achieve something great". Although i'm not in the right shoes to give such a advice, but it seems we need to divert our attention.


----------



## seanzyc

Shailz said:


> exactly....people get restless only when there is uncertainty...i mean you can get visa in a fortnight and it might take more than a year. Meanwhile, waiting with a status of assessment under progress must be very painful. Each day one has a hope that today he might get lucky but no. And, when this goes on and on, I can't imagine what people go through...
> what most of us asking here is transparency...so that people could plan things in a better way...


I wish DIBP at least puts up an announcement or something and gives us some information about the cause of the delay and when to expect it will come back to normal...

Absolutely no information and just waiting waiting waiting is killing me....


----------



## andreyx108b

sandy dhull said:


> HELLO EVERYONE
> I remembered one line from some other thread about waiting, it was written " after filling your visa and uploading documents, forget about it, find a new hobby, achieve something great". Although i'm not in the right shoes to give such a advice, but it seems we need to divert our attention.


Thats defiantly the best advise.


----------



## Panda112

Has there been any cases in the past where despite a complete application, no employment claim, unmarried applicant and non high risk country, the application took more than 4-5 months?

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

seanzyc said:


> I wish DIBP at least puts up an announcement or something and gives us some information about the cause of the delay and when to expect it will come back to normal...
> 
> Absolutely no information and just waiting waiting waiting is killing me....


Just keep faith the DIBP is doing their best. We all voluntarily applied for PR, knowingly of the cost, wait time, risks and consequences. No one forced our hands 

Anyway, here we go again, happy waiting everyone!


----------



## Kulwinder84

I urge most of you that Please only post those things which are mandatory means you are expecting to enquire anything or you got visa then share the story. However, not the negative  things like When we all would get visa. We are not at all sure that when we would get it. You filed your application that's more than anything. People even do not reach at this position where we are IN. So guys stay positive and concern on your present that would sound better. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone via my statement. Best of luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Someone from 2016 visa lodge gang got his visa (189 visa) yesterday after a wait period of 530 days.  such a long wait period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

Hello everyone...

Joined the group recently, dropped in to say Hi... 

I have lodged my 189 for Analyst Programmer on Apr 28th this year and have received a mail from Adelaide team about the generic delay because of cap in the number of Visas to be issued every year. 

Waiting.

Regards


----------



## singh1982

Hi folks,
I have a couple of queries, requesting experts to help please! Sorry for the long list of questions, I don't want to make any stupid mistakes, I hope it's not too much of a trouble...

Identity proofs:

1) Is it really mandatory to provide ALL identity proofs?

2) Should I provide my driving license, the problem is that my photo on that is all scratched and therefore unclear?

3) Is Indian marriage certificate counted as a proof of identity?

4)*Would UK Residence Permit cards(visa extension) be treated as identity proof?

Health Examination

5) What details need to be provided in text box?

Child custody details

6) What need to be filled in "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?" I am applying PR for my wife and kids too.

Education Details

7) *- Do I need to provide education details for masters only, or*graduation,*matric, 10+2 as well?

Employment Details

8) From my ACS assessment - ACS assesed my experience after Jan 2009 only, but my employment in the respective organisation was from Jan 2005 to Jan 2014. In this case - should I segregate the employment into 2 portions - 1 which wasn't considered by ACS and other which was? Or should I just go ahead and enter a single record for the complete employment?

9) What's*main language*mean?

10) Do I need to fill-in form 80 and form 1221 for all family members or just me?



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

singh1982 said:


> Identity proofs:
> 
> 1) Is it really mandatory to provide ALL identity proofs?


Passport is enough. Some have also provided their Aadhar Card..




singh1982 said:


> 2) Should I provide my driving license, the problem is that my photo on that is all scratched and therefore unclear?


No need to provide your Driving License



singh1982 said:


> 3) Is Indian marriage certificate counted as a proof of identity?


Nope..



singh1982 said:


> 4)*Would UK Residence Permit cards(visa extension) be treated as identity proof?


I dont think so, but not sure...



singh1982 said:


> Health Examination
> 
> 5) What details need to be provided in text box?


Which box? Can you clarify?




singh1982 said:


> Child custody details
> 
> 6) What need to be filled in "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?" I am applying PR for my wife and kids too.


Well, you need to mention whoever has custodian rights to your children. I believe in your case it's just you and your wife. So no other custodians or guardians.



singh1982 said:


> Education Details
> 
> 7) *- Do I need to provide education details for masters only, or*graduation,*matric, 10+2 as well?


Masters and Graduation preferred. Attaching just the final marks card of 10+2 and Matriculation does no harm. Generally Matric proof is also attached as D.O.B / age proof



singh1982 said:


> Employment Details
> 
> 8) From my ACS assessment - ACS assesed my experience after Jan 2009 only, but my employment in the respective organisation was from Jan 2005 to Jan 2014. In this case - should I segregate the employment into 2 portions - 1 which wasn't considered by ACS and other which was? Or should I just go ahead and enter a single record for the complete employment?


You have already seperated the same in your EOI to claim points. For VISA, you may update the full employment without seperating them



singh1982 said:


> 9) What's*main language*mean?


Where does this question appear? Could you clarify?



singh1982 said:


> 10) Do I need to fill-in form 80 and form 1221 for all family members or just me?


Needed for yourself and Wife only.


----------



## Khemraj1#

hi friends


----------



## sara26

Hello friend
Can i know when did u receive your mail from Adelaide team?
Is this your first CO contact ?
Becoz my visa lodgment date was April 25 & CO contact date on Jun 6


----------



## Landcruiser

Last year in July there has been 126 grants and before 18th July about 93. July 4,5 has seen close to 53 grants.

This year by mid July only 15 as per immitracker. Sigh.

It is 5 months since lodgement and 4 months since last document updated. Looks like now the turn around time is 4-7 months after last document update as per DIBP portal!


----------



## dar8

*newsletter iscah*

this might be helpful, http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/newsletter229.pdf 

Think the cause of this delay is due to a combination of issues both outside and within dibp 

however, 189 and 190's applicants are at least lucky to see a few grants moving, 489 applicants haven't seen a single grant yet. :confused2:


----------



## rvd

dar8 said:


> this might be helpful, http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/newsletter229.pdf
> 
> Think the cause of this delay is due to a combination of issues both outside and within dibp
> 
> however, 189 and 190's applicants are at least lucky to see a few grants moving, 489 applicants haven't seen a single grant yet. :confused2:


This is really scary, but it is hard to believe.


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> Has there been any cases in the past where despite a complete application, no employment claim, unmarried applicant and non high risk country, the application took more than 4-5 months?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


low-risk? I saw 1... UK applicant, but a while ago.


----------



## mariner86

this is obviously the reason for the grants dealy
Nocookies | The Australian


----------



## mariner86

Nocookies | The Australian


----------



## mariner86

Australia to get super security Home Affairs ministry


----------



## BharatSAPBASIS

mariner86 said:


> Nocookies | The Australian


This is asking to sign-up with a paid subscription,can you just share what does it say?


----------



## mm77171

Search for "australia-to-get-super-security-home-affairs-ministry" on google. 



BharatSAPBASIS said:


> This is asking to sign-up with a paid subscription,can you just share what does it say?


----------



## jm88

mariner86 said:


> Nocookies | The Australian


Doesn't work


----------



## mariner86

mm77171 said:


> Nocookies | The Australian


I could not post the link.just google the new Super Ministry the Australian PM has announced .it is for sure a reason for the delay in grants.


----------



## rvd

jm88 said:


> Doesn't work


HIGHLIGHTS OF THE THAT NEWS:

AUSTRALIA’S NEW SUPER HOME AFFAIRS MINISTRY
* Brings together Australia’s border and domestic security agencies.
* These include domestic spy agency ASIO, Australian Federal Police, Australian Border Force, the Australian Criminal Intelligence Commission, financial intelligence agency AUSTRAC and the Office of Transport Security.
* The Home Affairs minister will have two ministers reporting to him on security and immigration.
* Immigration Minister Peter Dutton will be given the top job.
* The attorney-general will retain his role in relation to issuing warrants and ministerial authorisations.
* The new ministry will be similar to the United Kingdom’s Home Office arrangements, as opposed to the Homeland Security model in the United States.


----------



## jm88

rvd said:


> HIGHLIGHTS OF THE THAT NEWS:
> 
> AUSTRALIA’S NEW SUPER HOME AFFAIRS MINISTRY
> * Brings together Australia’s border and domestic security agencies.
> * These include domestic spy agency ASIO, Australian Federal Police, Australian Border Force, the Australian Criminal Intelligence Commission, financial intelligence agency AUSTRAC and the Office of Transport Security.
> * The Home Affairs minister will have two ministers reporting to him on security and immigration.
> * Immigration Minister Peter Dutton will be given the top job.
> * The attorney-general will retain his role in relation to issuing warrants and ministerial authorisations.
> * The new ministry will be similar to the United Kingdom’s Home Office arrangements, as opposed to the Homeland Security model in the United States.


Thanks! I guess this is, in fact, slowing things down a lot. I hope they get their heads together and start moving faster!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

The above pdf file from isa h shows priority group application of 1st July 2017 are being processed.

Does this mean that those who filled ITA on or after 1st July are being contacted by CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm88

It means that applications received before July 1st have been allocated. CO contact depends on case by case, if you front load ALL the documents you MAY get a direct grant without CO contact at all.


----------



## seanzyc

rvd said:


> HIGHLIGHTS OF THE THAT NEWS:
> 
> AUSTRALIA’S NEW SUPER HOME AFFAIRS MINISTRY
> * Brings together Australia’s border and domestic security agencies.
> * These include domestic spy agency ASIO, Australian Federal Police, Australian Border Force, the Australian Criminal Intelligence Commission, financial intelligence agency AUSTRAC and the Office of Transport Security.
> * The Home Affairs minister will have two ministers reporting to him on security and immigration.
> * Immigration Minister Peter Dutton will be given the top job.
> * The attorney-general will retain his role in relation to issuing warrants and ministerial authorisations.
> * The new ministry will be similar to the United Kingdom’s Home Office arrangements, as opposed to the Homeland Security model in the United States.


Do not understand why this wound delay the visa processing?
Could somebody please explain? Thanks


----------



## hasansins

They didn't even update global visa processing durations. I wonder if DIBP staff is on a strike to increase their salaries?


----------



## jm88

seanzyc said:


> Do not understand why this wound delay the visa processing?
> Could somebody please explain? Thanks


Well DIBP is going through administrative changes, probably people rotating and new assignments. Remember that the department manages all sort of Visa applications, not only 189/190. Adding a new layer to the bureaucracy means longer processing times and adjustment periods.


----------



## Rafai

My personal opinion on the delay is that they are probably assessing the number of NZ applicants before deciding the occupation and visa ceiling for 189. Once these are out hopefully things will be back to normal. I don't think any burecratic changes are related to visa processing, the ones mentioned above seem to be related to increasing security at the borders.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Pankajkumaryadav said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the group recently, dropped in to say Hi...
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 for Analyst Programmer on Apr 28th this year and have received a mail from Adelaide team about the generic delay because of cap in the number of Visas to be issued every year.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Received today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## mrhasankhan

Hi All,

I have earned, through ACS, experience points since Sep 2008 whereby I've worked in 2 organizations during this time (Sep '08 - Apr '11 & May '11 till date). I have 2 questions:

1. For Sep '08 - Apr '11, I have no salary slips. all I have is contract start and end documents plus last 6 months' bank statement i.e. Oct '10 - Apr '11. Will this be enough evidence as I am finding difficult to arrange for salary slips & old bank statement for closed account.

2. For May '11 till date, I have all salary slips & I intend to attach bank statement also. 
As a proof of employment, I plan to attach all salary slips & bank statement. Do I need to attach the entire bank statement that consists of over 200 pages or do I just need to scan only those pages where my salary was credited?

I appreciate your support.

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

mrhasankhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have earned, through ACS, experience points since Sep 2008 whereby I've worked in 2 organizations during this time (Sep '08 - Apr '11 & May '11 till date). I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. For Sep '08 - Apr '11, I have no salary slips. all I have is contract start and end documents plus last 6 months' bank statement i.e. Oct '10 - Apr '11. Will this be enough evidence as I am finding difficult to arrange for salary slips & old bank statement for closed account.
> 
> 2. For May '11 till date, I have all salary slips & I intend to attach bank statement also.
> As a proof of employment, I plan to attach all salary slips & bank statement. Do I need to attach the entire bank statement that consists of over 200 pages or do I just need to scan only those pages where my salary was credited?
> 
> I appreciate your support.
> 
> Cheers


Take what you like:

-While salary slips are good documents, they are not mandatory as long as you have other way to prove your claims.
-While guys understand the human factor and therefore understand that nobody keeps such old salary slips. We were not planning for this 5 years back.
-While the salary slip indicates a joining date, then even one from previous employer is good enough.
-Quarterly salary slips from employer will be good enough.
-I only uploaded offer letter's relevant pages with joining date, designation, salary breakup, signature from previous employer and no salary slips. They did not come back asking for more documents.
-I uploaded quarterly salary slips from current employer for the past 1 year and bank statement with only salary credit pages. They did not come back asking for more documents.

Hope this helps.


----------



## abrahamraju

I can see a couple of grants today in immitracker


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

hari_it_ram said:


> Received today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Have not received the grant yet.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Pankajkumaryadav said:


> Have not received the grant yet.



No

I am just asking whether you received the delay email today or sometime back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Jatinder582

261311, PTE: L 79, R 72, S 86, W 77, 189 Visa, Points 65, Got invite 29 Mar. LODGED application 22 Apr, All documentation, PCC and Medical done in Apr only. What you think friends how long will it take for Grant. I am still waiting, application is still in Received status.


----------



## rvd

Jatinder582 said:


> 261311, PTE: L 79, R 72, S 86, W 77, 189 Visa, Points 65, Got invite 29 Mar. LODGED application 22 Apr, All documentation, PCC and Medical done in Apr only. What you think friends how long will it take for Grant. I am still waiting, application is still in Received status.


Again the same answer no one can predict even the CO as he is depending on various sources to finalize the case.


----------



## Jatinder582

rvd said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 261311, PTE: L 79, R 72, S 86, W 77, 189 Visa, Points 65, Got invite 29 Mar. LODGED application 22 Apr, All documentation, PCC and Medical done in Apr only. What you think friends how long will it take for Grant. I am still waiting, application is still in Received status.
> 
> 
> 
> Again the same answer no one can predict even the CO as he is depending on various sources to finalize the case.
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying, unfortunately for me no CO has been assigned yet.


----------



## rvd

Jatinder582 said:


> Thanks for replying, unfortunately for me no CO has been assigned yet.



Welcome. Received status doesn't means CO not allocated. By seeing your lodgement date CO would have been allocated long back and CO may not require any additional information as such now. Status does not get changed until CO request for some information.

Hope for the best.


----------



## Jatinder582

rvd said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying, unfortunately for me no CO has been assigned yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received status doesn't means CO not allocated. By seeing your lodgement date CO would have been allocated long back and CO may not require any additional information as such now. Status does not get changed until CO request for some information.
> 
> Hope for the best.
Click to expand...

Your reply has made me bit happy, thanks.


----------



## Reservoir

*About the delay in visa grant*

Hi Guys, 
I lodged my 189 application on 11th April and CO contacted me on 1st May . Then I responded them following day but I had to wait until 16th May to get done my Medical examination. Still have not got my grant and are there any who has been granted PR since April.?

My agent is saying that immigration is not making any decisions since the April major changes .. Is that true.. is there anything I should worry for. ?


----------



## rvd

Reservoir said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged my 189 application on 11th April and CO contacted me on 1st May . Then I responded them following day but I had to wait until 16th May to get done my Medical examination. Still have not got my grant and are there any who has been granted PR since April.?
> 
> My agent is saying that immigration is not making any decisions since the April major changes .. Is that true.. is there anything I should worry for. ?


Your agent is wrong but not completely wrong. Things were slow from April 2017 but few people are getting their grants.


----------



## gurimaan

Hi RVD,

Small question: Do we get an email once CO is assinged, I mean my status is in Received State from 45 days,,, how would i know CO has been assigned or not. 
PS: My correspondence emails are being sent to my Agent, but not heard anything from him from long ..

Please suggest

Regards
Gurimann


----------



## sdilshad

rvd said:


> jm88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> HIGHLIGHTS OF THE THAT NEWS:
> 
> AUSTRALIA?S NEW SUPER HOME AFFAIRS MINISTRY
> * Brings together Australia?s border and domestic security agencies.
> * These include domestic spy agency ASIO, Australian Federal Police, Australian Border Force, the Australian Criminal Intelligence Commission, financial intelligence agency AUSTRAC and the Office of Transport Security.
> * The Home Affairs minister will have two ministers reporting to him on security and immigration.
> * Immigration Minister Peter Dutton will be given the top job.
> * The attorney-general will retain his role in relation to issuing warrants and ministerial authorisations.
> * The new ministry will be similar to the United Kingdom?s Home Office arrangements, as opposed to the Homeland Security model in the United States.
Click to expand...

Hi,
Is it bad news? will they be more specific while granting visas?


----------



## sdilshad

Kulwinder84 said:


> I urge most of you that Please only post those things which are mandatory means you are expecting to enquire anything or you got visa then share the story. However, not the negative  things like When we all would get visa. We are not at all sure that when we would get it. You filed your application that's more than anything. People even do not reach at this position where we are IN. So guys stay positive and concern on your present that would sound better. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone via my statement. Best of luck everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I agree with you.being able to apply for Visa is a blessing.i have faced a lot of problems in last 3 years for Australian processing.finally now I'm waiting for my grant.lets all pray for each other and take things positively.because it's our long cherished dream and there is no place for negative thoughts.best of luck everyone


----------



## sultan_azam

gurimaan said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> Small question: Do we get an email once CO is assinged, I mean my status is in Received State from 45 days,,, how would i know CO has been assigned or not.
> PS: My correspondence emails are being sent to my Agent, but not heard anything from him from long ..
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Regards
> Gurimann


not everyone receives an email when CO is assigned, status can remain "received" for months and can change to finalised as soon as they press the relevant button at DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

Reservoir said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged my 189 application on 11th April and CO contacted me on 1st May . Then I responded them following day but I had to wait until 16th May to get done my Medical examination. Still have not got my grant and are there any who has been granted PR since April.?
> 
> My agent is saying that immigration is not making any decisions since the April major changes .. Is that true.. is there anything I should worry for. ?


i hope you are done with the medicals by now..

dont worry about visa decision, it will be back to normal soon, although visa is being granted, but slowly


----------



## sultan_azam

mrhasankhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have earned, through ACS, experience points since Sep 2008 whereby I've worked in 2 organizations during this time (Sep '08 - Apr '11 & May '11 till date). I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. For Sep '08 - Apr '11, I have no salary slips. all I have is contract start and end documents plus last 6 months' bank statement i.e. Oct '10 - Apr '11. Will this be enough evidence as I am finding difficult to arrange for salary slips & old bank statement for closed account.
> 
> 2. For May '11 till date, I have all salary slips & I intend to attach bank statement also.
> As a proof of employment, I plan to attach all salary slips & bank statement. Do I need to attach the entire bank statement that consists of over 200 pages or do I just need to scan only those pages where my salary was credited?
> 
> I appreciate your support.
> 
> Cheers


1. dibp *may* let go those old payslips, as this is the time when you wouldnt even have thought for applying AUSTRALIAN visa after 8 years... however try to arrange at least 1 pay slip per year

2. secondly, try for third party evidences like tax documents etc which can strengthen your employment claim


----------



## nabtex

Dear friends

I need to submit form 1229 for my children under 18 years of age.

Should I submit one form for all children or should I submit a separate form for each child. 
Please advise...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

nabtex said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I need to submit form 1229 for my children under 18 years of age.
> 
> Should I submit one form for all children or should I submit a separate form for each child.
> Please advise...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


have you been asked to submit this form ?? if not then dont provide

in one form details of 4 child can be given, so submit one form for all of your child


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

nabtex said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I need to submit form 1229 for my children under 18 years of age.
> 
> Should I submit one form for all children or should I submit a separate form for each child.
> Please advise...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


One form, and you can mention all their names on the first page itself since it provides 5 sets of detail boxes.


----------



## seanzyc

Hi guys

I did my PCC in China and submitted it on June 3rd. 
Based on the immitracker, my case would likely to be assigned to a CO at the end of July.
Is it possible that the co will ask me to re-do the PCC in China as I am now still in China and it has been nearly two months?

Thank you very much


----------



## nabtex

Zidane's Daddy said:


> One form, and you can mention all their names on the first page itself since it provides 5 sets of detail boxes.


In the email attachment received from co he has mentioned to submit 1229 under name of each child seperately.

Should I upload same form under attach documents tab for each child seperately in immiaccount?


Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

seanzyc said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I did my PCC in China and submitted it on June 3rd.
> Based on the immitracker, my case would likely to be assigned to a CO at the end of July.
> Is it possible that the co will ask me to re-do the PCC in China as I am now still in China and it has been nearly two months?
> 
> Thank you very much


CO may ask for new PCC if visa is not processed till pcc is valid(1 year)


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

nabtex said:


> In the email attachment received from co he has mentioned to submit 1229 under name of each child seperately.
> 
> Should I upload same form under attach documents tab for each child seperately in immiaccount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Yeah so fill the form and upload under each child's tab just to be on the safe side.


----------



## nabtex

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yeah so fill the form and upload under each child's tab just to be on the safe side.


Ok thanks

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurimaan

Thanks for your reply.

I hope there is nothing wrong with checking the Immiaccount status daily.
I have been checking this almost 5 times a day.  Just Received status.

Regards
Gurimaan


----------



## 23188977

Hi everyone. 
I am applying under occupation 233912 agricultural engineer. I have updated EOI in mid June'17 with 65 points. 
I can get 5 points more in August'17 for completing 8 years of experience.
Now matter of concern is-
I have my assessment letter from EA received in 2015 with my experience mentioned since 2009. I have worked with one employer from Aug2009 to Nov16. After that I have changed employer. 
Can someone please suggest that to claim 5 pts more next month do I need to get assessment again or can I get it update directly in my skillselect? 

Please suggest with your best knowledge. 

Best regards
Ria


----------



## Jatinder582

23188977 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am applying under occupation 233912 agricultural engineer. I have updated EOI in mid June'17 with 65 points.
> I can get 5 points more in August'17 for completing 8 years of experience.
> Now matter of concern is-
> I have my assessment letter from EA received in 2015 with my experience mentioned since 2009. I have worked with one employer from Aug2009 to Nov16. After that I have changed employer.
> Can someone please suggest that to claim 5 pts more next month do I need to get assessment again or can I get it update directly in my skillselect?
> 
> Please suggest with your best knowledge.
> 
> Best regards
> Ria
> 
> I think as long as your assessment is valid and you are having next employer for similar anzsoc code experience, there is no need to worry, you just need to provide your offer letter, salary slips or statutory declaration from someone in case you are not able to get reference or experience letter from current employer. You must be having experience letter of previous employer.


----------



## sultan_azam

gurimaan said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I hope there is nothing wrong with checking the Immiaccount status daily.
> I have been checking this almost 5 times a day.  Just Received status.
> 
> Regards
> Gurimaan


all good as long as it gives you solace


----------



## sultan_azam

23188977 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am applying under occupation 233912 agricultural engineer. I have updated EOI in mid June'17 with 65 points.
> I can get 5 points more in August'17 for completing 8 years of experience.
> Now matter of concern is-
> I have my assessment letter from EA received in 2015 with my experience mentioned since 2009. I have worked with one employer from Aug2009 to Nov16. After that I have changed employer.
> Can someone please suggest that to claim 5 pts more next month do I need to get assessment again or can I get it update directly in my skillselect?
> 
> Please suggest with your best knowledge.
> 
> Best regards
> Ria


if your roles and responsibility in the new company matches the description of agricultural engineer plus you have documents to support this then you can go ahead and claim points for this experience

even after EA assessment, DIBP does assessment on their own wish, so go ahead

do submit documents to strengthen your claim of employment
1. rnr letter
2. tax documents
3. salary slips
4. bank a/c statements indicating salary credited
5. any other documents which strengthen the employment claim in line with occupation code


----------



## 23188977

Jatinder582 said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I am applying under occupation 233912 agricultural engineer. I have updated EOI in mid June'17 with 65 points.
> I can get 5 points more in August'17 for completing 8 years of experience.
> Now matter of concern is-
> I have my assessment letter from EA received in 2015 with my experience mentioned since 2009. I have worked with one employer from Aug2009 to Nov16. After that I have changed employer.
> Can someone please suggest that to claim 5 pts more next month do I need to get assessment again or can I get it update directly in my skillselect?
> 
> Please suggest with your best knowledge.
> 
> Best regards
> Ria
> 
> I think as long as your assessment is valid and you are having next employer for similar anzsoc code experience, there is no need to worry, you just need to provide your offer letter, salary slips or statutory declaration from someone in case you are not able to get reference or experience letter from current employer. You must be having experience letter of previous employer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your valuable reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## jazz25

ImmiTracker shows 2 grants for 189 today. 
One for 233411 and other for 261312. Grants are crawling, but don't seem to have stopped completely.


----------



## Capt ASR

sharma1981 said:


> I already added Oct 1st in my EOI. Got the invite as well. Changing the Nov 1st wouldn't have made any difference to my points claimed but obviously i can't modify the EOI since i have got the invite now.
> 
> Any suggestions? COuld this lead to VISA refusal?




Hi mate ,
I can't tell u exactly what to put on form or what not ,but I would imagine that it shouldn't effect u in anyways as your points remain same . Just to maintain consistency it would be advisable to put Oct 1st .


----------



## bulop

I am claiming 5 points for aus work experience. EA also approved my work experience in Turkey but I was 3 months short so I couldnt claim any point.
DIBP may contact to my employers in Turkey even though I am not claiming any overseas work exp point ? I know they can contact to my employer in Aus because Im claiming 5 pts.


----------



## m_hegazy

I saw someone lodged on 2015 , got the grant yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

We already knew that decision-ready applications (all documents) could help increase the chances of faster processing, and if you're currently applying I can't help but stress how important this is. 

From recent feedback here and looking at ImmiTracker it seems that any CO contact is basically "bad news" and is pretty much guaranteed to add several months to your wait time.

Don't rush and make sure you do your best to provide EVERYTHING to improve your chances of direct grant, even if this means you only lodge 1.5 month after invitation. This extra attention/wait during preparation could save you MONTHS of processing time.

Good luck!




m_hegazy said:


> I saw someone lodged on 2015 , got the grant yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus christ, that's a long wait. I'm glad they finally got through with it!


----------



## NB

rocktopus said:


> We already knew that decision-ready applications (all documents) could help increase the chances of faster processing, and if you're currently applying I can't help but stress how important this is.
> 
> From recent feedback here and looking at ImmiTracker it seems that any CO contact is basically "bad news" and is pretty much guaranteed to add several months to your wait time.
> 
> Don't rush and make sure you do your best to provide EVERYTHING to improve your chances of direct grant, even if this means you only lodge 1.5 month after invitation. This extra attention/wait during preparation could save you MONTHS of processing time.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Jesus christ, that's a long wait. I'm glad they finally got through with it!


This is a myth being propagated about Direct grant

There are cases on the forum, where despite several contacts with the CO, the grant was given in 3/4 months and whereas those without a single CO contact are waiting patiently for their grant for upto an year

It is the quality of the documents you submit and how complex is your case which decides the time taken for grant and above all your luck

Undoubtedly, one should submit all the documents that one can think of, at the time of submitting the application, but Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you for some additional document which you may have missed
I dont agree that a single CO contact adds months to your processing time.
At the most maybe a few weeks

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus

newbienz said:


> This is a myth being propagated about Direct grant


No, this isn't a myth, this is what the stats say. Of course being stats, it doesn't apply to EVERYONE but provides guidelines for whoever is interested.


----------



## NB

rocktopus said:


> No, this isn't a myth, this is what the stats say. Of course being stats, it doesn't apply to EVERYONE but provides guidelines for whoever is interested.


If you are referring to the stats on immitracker, then you should keep in mid that only 1 in 15 visas granted are reflected on the board
It is too small a data to make any conclusion.

Recently a person says that he got an invite in 2613 in the July round with 70 points and EOI date of 26.04.17, whereas another member claims that his EOI date is 24.04 with 70 points in 2613 and hasnt got an invite
This is not possible and 1 of the 2 are wrong

How correctly the data is being posted by the applicants is also not verifiable with the department.
Many members may be having CO contact but may have not reflected in immitracker


Cheers


----------



## deorox

Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts - Absolute Immigration Services

This information about delay was added 2 days ago by a mara consultant.


----------



## seanzyc

newbienz said:


> This is a myth being propagated about Direct grant
> 
> There are cases on the forum, where despite several contacts with the CO, the grant was given in 3/4 months and whereas those without a single CO contact are waiting patiently for their grant for upto an year
> 
> It is the quality of the documents you submit and how complex is your case which decides the time taken for grant and above all your luck
> 
> Undoubtedly, one should submit all the documents that one can think of, at the time of submitting the application, but Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you for some additional document which you may have missed
> I dont agree that a single CO contact adds months to your processing time.
> At the most maybe a few weeks
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing.
But you cannot use minor cases to resist the majority.
The fact is, co contact will no doubt add extra time for waiting for most of the people.


----------



## jm88

newbienz said:


> This is a myth being propagated about Direct grant
> 
> There are cases on the forum, where despite several contacts with the CO, the grant was given in 3/4 months and whereas those without a single CO contact are waiting patiently for their grant for upto an year
> 
> It is the quality of the documents you submit and how complex is your case which decides the time taken for grant and above all your luck
> 
> Undoubtedly, one should submit all the documents that one can think of, at the time of submitting the application, but Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you for some additional document which you may have missed
> I dont agree that a single CO contact adds months to your processing time.
> At the most maybe a few weeks
> 
> Cheers



The main problem is when they request info that would take weeks to process e.g. PCC from countries where they will only process them if DIBP sends a letter specifically requesting this document. 
My partner is from Hong Kong and it took almost 6 weeks for the PCC results to arrive back to DIBP.
Sometimes even when you try to get ALL the documents, there are other factors that are out of your control.
What I don't like at all, is that they put you back into the queue like if it was a new application, or at least that's what we assume happens.
Whatever the case is, let's hope for grants coming sometime soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> If you are referring to the stats on immitracker, then you should keep in mid that only 1 in 15 visas granted are reflected on the board
> It is too small a data to make any conclusion.
> 
> Recently a person says that he got an invite in 2613 in the July round with 70 points and EOI date of 26.04.17, whereas another member claims that his EOI date is 24.04 with 70 points in 2613 and hasnt got an invite
> This is not possible and 1 of the 2 are wrong
> 
> How correctly the data is being posted by the applicants is also not verifiable with the department.
> Many members may be having CO contact but may have not reflected in immitracker
> 
> 
> Cheers


You are again making some assumptions and creative thinking.

In terms of stats on myimmitracker, before making false claims i suggest to calculate total visa granted to primary applicants vs reported. Your continues way of providing some "random" information is confusing members. 

The accuracy of the results are support by official data provided after invitation rounds, i understand that reviewing and verifying is not on your agenda - for others however it is important to know accurate information. 

The case update rate is 90% on the tracker, moreover, those who don't update are not shown in the stats. I suggest you to learn how the platform works before making statements about it. 

Even if all your claims were true, you need to educate yourself on the subject of statistical sample and what make sample accurate. Your statements will be in this case more relevant to reality.


----------



## Rajnath27

deorox said:


> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts - Absolute Immigration Services
> 
> This information about delay was added 2 days ago by a mara consultant.


Hey Deorox,

Thanks for the link. The content in it doesn't sound sweet though. Let's hope for the best for the grants. 

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> This is a myth being propagated about Direct grant
> 
> There are cases on the forum, where despite several contacts with the CO, the grant was given in 3/4 months and whereas those without a single CO contact are waiting patiently for their grant for upto an year
> 
> It is the quality of the documents you submit and how complex is your case which decides the time taken for grant and above all your luck
> 
> Undoubtedly, one should submit all the documents that one can think of, at the time of submitting the application, but Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you for some additional document which you may have missed
> I dont agree that a single CO contact adds months to your processing time.
> At the most maybe a few weeks
> 
> Cheers


The myth is again your creative way of thinking, it has nothing to do with reality. 

You refer to some random cases, instead of looking at the "sample" and determining what average wait for direct grant cases and cases with CO contact. Then your argument will fall apart itself. Why? Because it is incorrect. 

Those are the averages based on the available data: 

The average wait for direct grant: ~60 days
The average wait with CO contact: ~105 days 

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

seanzyc said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> But you cannot use minor cases to resist the majority.
> The fact is, co contact will no doubt add extra time for waiting for most of the people.


I agree with you. Its not rocket science to understand that random cases are not representing real picture.


----------



## mash2017

newbienz said:


> This is a myth being propagated about Direct grant
> 
> There are cases on the forum, where despite several contacts with the CO, the grant was given in 3/4 months and whereas those without a single CO contact are waiting patiently for their grant for upto an year
> 
> It is the quality of the documents you submit and how complex is your case which decides the time taken for grant and above all your luck
> 
> Undoubtedly, one should submit all the documents that one can think of, at the time of submitting the application, but Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you for some additional document which you may have missed
> I dont agree that a single CO contact adds months to your processing time.
> At the most maybe a few weeks
> 
> Cheers


I also agree on the fact that the luck plays a role too. i followed one of my friend who was in the exactly similar situation as i was (same degrees, same employer, same no of family member etc), did all what he had done, uploaded all the docs without a single mismatch. he received a direct grant within a month and i received a CO contact within a month for additional documents


----------



## raj.choppari2

Dear forum friends just got off from DIBP After waiting1 hr 30 min equired abt my 189 file status... the lady at the 189 visa department took my details and told me that my apllication has been allocated to Adelaide GSM team and its been processed and further she told me that they will send me the E- mail according to the processing times so now fingers crossed.. the thing is my status is still in Received state.... i front loaded all the documents including medicals ,INDIAN PCC AND AFP
applied vida on 30 th April 
Under Metal Fabricator with code 322311
Thanks


----------



## raj.choppari2

So far i did not get any CO contact.. praying its this week or next week for the email


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

raj.choppari2 said:


> So far i did not get any CO contact.. praying its this week or next week for the email



All the best, hope you get it at the earliest. I have similar lodgement date and status, but not sure how to check with Adelaide team about my application.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Did anyone hear of any grants for today or yesterday for software engineers?


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Did anyone hear of any grants for today or yesterday for software engineers?


Nothing has been updated yet.


----------



## mash2017

raj.choppari2 said:


> Dear forum friends just got off from DIBP After waiting1 hr 30 min equired abt my 189 file status... the lady at the 189 visa department took my details and told me that my apllication has been allocated to Adelaide GSM team and its been processed and further she told me that they will send me the E- mail according to the processing times so now fingers crossed.. the thing is my status is still in Received state.... i front loaded all the documents including medicals ,INDIAN PCC AND AFP
> applied vida on 30 th April
> Under Metal Fabricator with code 322311
> Thanks


What is the email that they will be sending? Grant email or details on processing times? 
hope all goes well! fingers crossed


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

Last EOI date was 12July and next is 26. DO they follow a particular trend after which EOI is done. I mean after every 2 weeks EOI is sent ?


----------



## NB

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last EOI date was 12July and next is 26. DO they follow a particular trend after which EOI is done. I mean after every 2 weeks EOI is sent ?


You mean invitation rounds ?

Yes invitation rounds are held twice every month generally on the 1st and 3rd Wednesday of every month
All those who qualify under the cutoff points are sent invitation to apply

Cheers


----------



## ayman24121983

23/08/2016	Submit application
23/09/2016	PCC Saudi and libya, Spouse IELTS request
06/10/2016	Received PCC Saudi lettter details
14/02/2017	Received Spouse VAC2 details
30/05/2017	Statutory Declaration Request for PCC libya
04/06/2017	Submit SD.


----------



## raj.choppari2

i called standard DIBP number.. after 1hr3o mins later my call was answered, when i explained the reason for the call she is like will stop you right there and then she transferred my to her colleague at 189 department,, that lady took my details and checked in the system and told me that my file has been allocated to GSM Adelaide and processing is been done.. will get the reply email


----------



## seanzyc

raj.choppari2 said:


> So far i did not get any CO contact.. praying its this week or next week for the email


I think you might get a direct grant when the new year's pr cap is released. 

If you need to provide additional documents, you would've contacted by a co already.

So your delay may only because of the PR cap.


----------



## ammarmp

mash2017 said:


> I also agree on the fact that the luck plays a role too. i followed one of my friend who was in the exactly similar situation as i was (same degrees, same employer, same no of family member etc), did all what he had done, uploaded all the docs without a single mismatch. he received a direct grant within a month and i received a CO contact within a month for additional documents


hey, we have exactky same timeline (almost )

when did you provide the requested docs?


----------



## mash2017

raj.choppari2 said:


> i called standard DIBP number.. after 1hr3o mins later my call was answered, when i explained the reason for the call she is like will stop you right there and then she transferred my to her colleague at 189 department,, that lady took my details and checked in the system and told me that my file has been allocated to GSM Adelaide and processing is been done.. will get the reply email


wow.. that means your application has been processed and it is just a matter of time that you ll get the grant email. All the best! 
Please keep us posted! 

At the same time, i'm also bit confused here, so you got all these because you phoned them, right? but what if you didn't? your application will remain there for like few more months or what? are we all need to call them. Can experts shed some light please. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## raj.choppari2

mash2017 said:


> What is the email that they will be sending? Grant email or details on processing times?
> hope all goes well! fingers crossed


Its they be sending the grant email


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

what is IP Pressed?


ammarmp said:


> hey, we have exactky same timeline (almost )
> 
> when did you provide the requested docs?


----------



## jm88

Priyanka.rathi said:


> what is IP Pressed?


Information Provided button, only active when CO requests info


----------



## mash2017

ammarmp said:


> hey, we have exactky same timeline (almost )
> 
> when did you provide the requested docs?


It was done on 2nd of July. No updates after that.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Thanks!



jm88 said:


> Information Provided button, only active when CO requests info


----------



## ammarmp

raj.choppari2 said:


> Its they be sending the grant email


they said they would be sending the grant email?? arty:

but just out of curosity ...are you sure they mentioned they will send the 'grant email' or you inferred it?

which brings us to the point.. are they waiting for our calls? :/


----------



## omsaibaba

people who applied through consultancy can we call DIBP directly?


----------



## Numair16

*Travel History form 80*

Hello everyone,

One of my friend worked in KSA for around two years and during these two years he made around 60-70 visits to Bahrain by road and every time his passport was stamped. Does he need to mention all of these trips to Bahrain in his travel history with each trip as a separate entry along with all the dates? Anyone else faced the same situation?


----------



## ammarmp

Priyanka.rathi said:


> what is IP Pressed?


As others mentioned ... it appears when information is requested.. however i would add one more thing..

they might require multiple documents.. so unless you press this button.. they will not check your half uploaded documents ( or until the 28 days deadline is up)


----------



## NB

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of my friend worked in KSA for around two years and during these two years he made around 60-70 visits to Bahrain by road and every time his passport was stamped. Does he need to mention all of these trips to Bahrain in his travel history with each trip as a separate entry along with all the dates? Anyone else faced the same situation?


I remember a similar case of travel between Malaysia and Singapore 
I think that member gave th details in a excel sheet

Cheers


----------



## ammarmp

mash2017 said:


> It was done on 2nd of July. No updates after that.


hmm.. nice.. the reply is almost on the same dats too..

no response here too... based on the conversation going on here.. do we need to call them? :?


----------



## omsaibaba

raj.choppari2 said:


> i called standard DIBP number.. after 1hr3o mins later my call was answered, when i explained the reason for the call she is like will stop you right there and then she transferred my to her colleague at 189 department,, that lady took my details and checked in the system and told me that my file has been allocated to GSM Adelaide and processing is been done.. will get the reply email


good..all the best..

can you please give me details about number and how did u called them? do we need to be in line for so much long time to get someone answered?


----------



## sunny.z

deorox said:


> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts - Absolute Immigration Services
> 
> This information about the delay was added 2 days ago by a mara consultant.


I just want to cry. what does this cut mean? How long more we need to wait?


----------



## mash2017

ammarmp said:


> hmm.. nice.. the reply is almost on the same dats too..
> 
> no response here too... based on the conversation going on here.. do we need to call them? :?


Yeah.. almost the same  
Hope all will go well.

I have no idea whether we need to call them or not? I don't even know a number to call. even if we call them, have to do it very carefully. 
Because of their staff retrench, and exponentially increased number of calls (if all of us starting call them) I fear things will only get worse. 
P.S. Please keep us posted about your updates.


----------



## ammarmp

mash2017 said:


> Yeah.. almost the same
> Hope all will go well.
> 
> I have no idea whether we need to call them or not? I don't even know a number to call. even if we call them, have to do it very carefully.
> Because of their staff retrench, and exponentially increased number of calls (if all of us starting call them) I fear things will only get worse.
> P.S. Please keep us posted about your updates.


hmm..lol.. you are right.. 

but lets keep our finger crossed and hopes high.. 

Best of luck!


----------



## mrhasankhan

Dear All,

I am expecting a 189 invite soon and currently in the process of compiling all required info.

Since there is heaps of data available during my 15 years of employment such as salary/tax/bank stmts, various employment docs (reference, offer, appraisals, etc.), educations docs (degrees, transcripts, recommendations, character certs). Moreover, there comes for family PCCs, identity docs, marriage contract and much more.

My question is: What is the logical way compile all this info into separate PDFs? Is there any guideline to this?


Thanks.


----------



## sharma_1987

raj.choppari2 said:


> i called standard DIBP number.. after 1hr3o mins later my call was answered, when i explained the reason for the call she is like will stop you right there and then she transferred my to her colleague at 189 department,, that lady took my details and checked in the system and told me that my file has been allocated to GSM Adelaide and processing is been done.. will get the reply email


That's a good news..Did she actually tell you that processing is done?

If yes did they tell you the reason why it's not granted?

Thanks


----------



## seanzyc

mrhasankhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am expecting a 189 invite soon and currently in the process of compiling all required info.
> 
> Since there is heaps of data available during my 15 years of employment such as salary/tax/bank stmts, various employment docs (reference, offer, appraisals, etc.), educations docs (degrees, transcripts, recommendations, character certs). Moreover, there comes for family PCCs, identity docs, marriage contract and much more.
> 
> My question is: What is the logical way compile all this info into separate PDFs? Is there any guideline to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Simply separate them by their nature...
You can upload up to 60 files and the categories/file types in the uploading system are very detailed.
Refer to this thread for more information: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## Numair16

*Scanning of Documents*

Hello everyone,

One of the concerns written in Natural Justice letter sent by DIBP to me is that the bank statement and payslips I uploaded were unreadable. I am planning to upload these documents again with my response to NJL. I want to know what is the guideline by DIBP regarding the resolution of scanned documents. I heard about some criteria in DPI, does anyone know about this?

Thank you


----------



## JP Mosa

mrhasankhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am expecting a 189 invite soon and currently in the process of compiling all required info.
> 
> Since there is heaps of data available during my 15 years of employment such as salary/tax/bank stmts, various employment docs (reference, offer, appraisals, etc.), educations docs (degrees, transcripts, recommendations, character certs). Moreover, there comes for family PCCs, identity docs, marriage contract and much more.
> 
> My question is: What is the logical way compile all this info into separate PDFs? Is there any guideline to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


DOB
English
Education
Assessment
Work Experience
Medicals
PCCs


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Hi,
What was the content of the status update email?



sharma_1987 said:


> That's a good news..Did she actually tell you that processing is done?
> 
> If yes did they tell you the reason why it's not granted?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of the concerns written in Natural Justice letter sent by DIBP to me is that the bank statement and payslips I uploaded were unreadable. I am planning to upload these documents again with my response to NJL. I want to know what is the guideline by DIBP regarding the resolution of scanned documents. I heard about some criteria in DPI, does anyone know about this?
> 
> Thank you


300DPI or more


----------



## tnaseer

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of my friend worked in KSA for around two years and during these two years he made around 60-70 visits to Bahrain by road and every time his passport was stamped. Does he need to mention all of these trips to Bahrain in his travel history with each trip as a separate entry along with all the dates? Anyone else faced the same situation?


Just fill in one or two since all the travels are done by road. That is what I did for my Qatar and UAE travels as well. However, you need to mention all the trips done via plane as exit and re-entry stamps are done on the passport at the Saudi airport only.


----------



## ddrabadia

I think its about time everyone takes a CHILL PILL.
Calling DIBP and waiting half of your life will not make the progress go any further.
YOU WILL GET IT WHEN U DO.
Case officers dont sit at a desk all day to wait for someone to call and then only progress their application any further. CMON this is not india.
You already know that staffing numbers have been cut, instead of feeling sorry for them we call them to ask where our applications are.
This delays the process for all of us including you. 
So please be patient things will happen when they are meant to happen. 
They have service standards and no where it states that if a client calls then they go to the first of the line. 
I understand ur anxiousness esp when pple are granted visa who applies b4 you. But have u thought, that person was an onshore applicant without a million family members and zero work experience making it a easy decision for DIBP. 
Just relax wheter there is a god or no god there will be an outcome for ur application.
And if there is a + outcome my congratulations are with you


----------



## scorpion24

JP Mosa said:


> 300DPI or more


What's the source for 300 DPI or more?

In general the restrictions will be for size of the documents. Higher DPI will result into bigger size of the documents.


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of the concerns written in Natural Justice letter sent by DIBP to me is that the bank statement and payslips I uploaded were unreadable. I am planning to upload these documents again with my response to NJL. I want to know what is the guideline by DIBP regarding the resolution of scanned documents. I heard about some criteria in DPI, does anyone know about this?
> 
> Thank you


Read this. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...and-appeals/Guidelines-on-attaching-documents

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24

sultan_azam said:


> Read this. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...and-appeals/Guidelines-on-attaching-documents
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sultan, Much appreciated.

Below link gives very detailed information about the DPI and how to choose the sizes for every file format.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## Numair16

In the links shared by you gentlemen 96 DPI is mentioned


----------



## JP Mosa

scorpion24 said:


> What's the source for 300 DPI or more?
> 
> 
> 
> In general the restrictions will be for size of the documents. Higher DPI will result into bigger size of the documents.




Check DIBP, you will get answered for this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of my friend worked in KSA for around two years and during these two years he made around 60-70 visits to Bahrain by road and every time his passport was stamped. Does he need to mention all of these trips to Bahrain in his travel history with each trip as a separate entry along with all the dates? Anyone else faced the same situation?


Yes my friend he has to provide all these in and out details. Also tell him to get all these exit entry stamps translated and attach while filing for visa. I faced a CO contact just for that and I am still waiting for my grant.
All the best


----------



## sultan_azam

sadduaks said:


> Yes my friend he has to provide all these in and out details. Also tell him to get all these exit entry stamps translated and attach while filing for visa. I faced a CO contact just for that and I am still waiting for my grant.
> All the best


That's too much...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alali

Hi All
if i traveled after lodging my visa out side the country for tourism visit do i need to update Form 80 or no need for not confusing them? Note, Visa status is on progress
Thanks in advance


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Numair,

Yes, your friend will have to mention all the dates of his travel to Bahrain with entry/exit dates; each trip as separate entry. You can use last page of Form 80 to fill additional data for travel details.

I had a large travel history so i listed all entry/exit stamps in an Excel and then sorted them to compile individual trips.





Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of my friend worked in KSA for around two years and during these two years he made around 60-70 visits to Bahrain by road and every time his passport was stamped. Does he need to mention all of these trips to Bahrain in his travel history with each trip as a separate entry along with all the dates? Anyone else faced the same situation?


----------



## sadduaks

sultan_azam said:


> That's too much...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes mate that's too much but what to do. I was aiming for a direct grant and uploaded all possible supporting documents but never thought of such details being requested.


----------



## JP Mosa

alali said:


> Hi All
> if i traveled after lodging my visa out side the country for tourism visit do i need to update Form 80 or no need for not confusing them? Note, Visa status is on progress
> Thanks in advance


Update if its more than two weeks


----------



## scorpion24

Numair16 said:


> In the links shared by you gentlemen 96 DPI is mentioned


.

Yes. That's what its mentioned in official link of DIBP. Its their recommendation to have optimal sizes. And they clearly mentioned that every document should not be more than 5 MB in size. May be you can exceed 96 DPI to have a decent quality of the scan(People who filed the Visa can vouch for that) and make sure its less than 5 MB.


----------



## JP Mosa

scorpion24 said:


> .
> 
> Yes. That's what its mentioned in official link of DIBP. Its their recommendation to have optimal sizes. And they clearly mentioned that every document should not be more than 5 MB in size. May be you can exceed 96 DPI to have a decent quality of the scan(People who filed the Visa can vouch for that) and make sure its less than 5 MB.



One can Scan at 300DPI in scanner , Convert to pdf, or one can scale down to decrease size of file but with good resolution .


vouch .....oath are big words.


----------



## jeanic

*assessment in progress*

hi all,

Just wondering what peoples status on their application is when they login to IMMI account.

Mine was received, then CO contacted requested two additional documents. after I uploaded some days later it changed from requested information to assessment in progress??


----------



## rvd

jeanic said:


> hi all,
> 
> Just wondering what peoples status on their application is when they login to IMMI account.
> 
> Mine was received, then CO contacted requested two additional documents. after I uploaded some days later it changed from requested information to assessment in progress??


Yes you are correct.


----------



## scorpion24

JP Mosa said:


> One can Scan at 300DPI in scanner , Convert to pdf, or one can scale down to decrease size of file but with good resolution .
> 
> 
> vouch .....oath are big words.


.

He he.. Thanks for the update. I was just trying to give the info published by DIBP not to contradict/negate anybody's posting.

I didn't say oath, I used only the word vouch. I was not knowing that word "vouch" gives the connotation of "oath" to some people. My bad.


----------



## JP Mosa

scorpion24 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> He he.. Thanks for the update. I was just trying to give the info published by DIBP not to contradict/negate anybody's posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say oath, I used only the word vouch. I was not knowing that word "vouch" gives the connotation of "oath" to some people. My bad.




I am not offended bro...... just gave you the way ppl do .

This is one kind of problem many ppl are being requested to submit those docs which were already uploaded. So I gave a hint that's it. To avoid this, a doc with good resolution will help. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanB

Does anyone know if you are assigned one single case officer to complete your application or is your application in a pool with multiple case officers handling it? :noidea:


----------



## alali

JP Mosa said:


> Update if its more than two weeks


Thanks for your reply.
Kindly can you send the link for this information and if more than 2 weeks what type of form should i apply to update them.


----------



## JP Mosa

alali said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Kindly can you send the link for this information and if more than 2 weeks what type of form should i apply to update them.



"Advise of changes in your, or the person acting on your behalf, residential address or other contact details if it will be longer than 14 days."


https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ds/visa-once-you-have-lodged-your-application


----------



## rvd

JP Mosa said:


> "Advise of changes in your, or the person acting on your behalf, residential address or other contact details if it will be longer than 14 days."
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ds/visa-once-you-have-lodged-your-application


What if OP is already finished his travel. Is this required when he return to usual place of residence.


----------



## alali

JP Mosa said:


> "Advise of changes in your, or the person acting on your behalf, residential address or other contact details if it will be longer than 14 days."
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ds/visa-once-you-have-lodged-your-application


Thanks 
But my status that i akready travelled for 10 days and i come back so my question is do i need to update form 80 for travelling countries or if there is another form


----------



## BulletAK

ddrabadia said:


> I think its about time everyone takes a CHILL PILL.
> Calling DIBP and waiting half of your life will not make the progress go any further.
> YOU WILL GET IT WHEN U DO.
> Case officers dont sit at a desk all day to wait for someone to call and then only progress their application any further. CMON this is not india.
> You already know that staffing numbers have been cut, instead of feeling sorry for them we call them to ask where our applications are.
> This delays the process for all of us including you.
> So please be patient things will happen when they are meant to happen.
> They have service standards and no where it states that if a client calls then they go to the first of the line.
> I understand ur anxiousness esp when pple are granted visa who applies b4 you. But have u thought, that person was an onshore applicant without a million family members and zero work experience making it a easy decision for DIBP.
> Just relax whether there is a god or no god there will be an outcome for ur application.
> And if there is a + outcome my congratulations are with you


Very well said.. This is what I have been requesting again and again.. Just wait for your time. Calling and inquiring again and again will only further delay your application as it offends the one who is assessing it. Think if you are on work and your client is pinging you repeatedly then how will you feel? Despite that the outcome duration has been clearly mentioned for your application. People should think on it!

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## andreyx108b

BulletAK said:


> Very well said.. This is what I have been requesting again and again.. Just wait for your time. Calling and inquiring again and again will only further delay your application as it offends the one who is assessing it. Think if you are on work and your client is pinging you repeatedly then how will you feel? Despite that the outcome duration has been clearly mentioned for your application. People should think on it!
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


support that. no need to call and chase them - it does not help.


----------



## JP Mosa

rvd said:


> What if OP is already finished his travel. Is this required when he return to usual place of residence.



I don't think so.
If form 80 is uploaded, no need to re upload.

As long as applicant contact details do not change, no need.


----------



## sultan_azam

DeanB said:


> Does anyone know if you are assigned one single case officer to complete your application or is your application in a pool with multiple case officers handling it? :noidea:


one visa application can go through multiple case officers before finalisation, we may not get notification from all of them


----------



## Capt ASR

JP Mosa said:


> Update if its more than two weeks




Is it a requirement or just a voluntary info to be given to DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Capt ASR said:


> Is it a requirement or just a voluntary info to be given to DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its written in DIBP, any change in circumstances like contact or address etc should be updated if its more than 14 days.

It applies after lodging visa application


----------



## amermardini

Greetings,
Do you think if the Australian embassies would do any help if we contacted them to inquire about the status of Visa application.
In my case for example I'm residing in Qatar and there is an Australian embassy here is it helpful if i contacted them to inquire of 189 Visa application ?

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam

amermardini said:


> Greetings,
> Do you think if the Australian embassies would do any help if we contacted them to inquire about the status of Visa application.
> In my case for example I'm residing in Qatar and there is an Australian embassy here is it helpful if i contacted them to inquire of 189 Visa application ?
> 
> Regards


I doubt that will help

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

amermardini said:


> Greetings,
> Do you think if the Australian embassies would do any help if we contacted them to inquire about the status of Visa application.
> In my case for example I'm residing in Qatar and there is an Australian embassy here is it helpful if i contacted them to inquire of 189 Visa application ?
> 
> Regards


I don't think think the local embassies would have any information on PR grant 

They would come into the picture only if the department asks them to verify any local claim you have made in the application 

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

amermardini said:


> Greetings,
> Do you think if the Australian embassies would do any help if we contacted them to inquire about the status of Visa application.
> In my case for example I'm residing in Qatar and there is an Australian embassy here is it helpful if i contacted them to inquire of 189 Visa application ?
> 
> Regards



AUS Embassies will not provide status updates regarding applications except PCC request letters and information.


----------



## Capt ASR

JP Mosa said:


> Its written in DIBP, any change in circumstances like contact or address etc should be updated if its more than 14 days.
> 
> 
> 
> It applies after lodging visa application




If u r relocating or changing ur e-mail/ phone no. Then u need to updated DIBP. If u r just traveling for few days, even for more than 14 days, there is no need to inform. Provided ur initial contact details with DIBP are not totally abandoned . There should be someone manning the post should DIBP tries to contact .


----------



## Vemulurin

Hi All,

How an applicant will come to know, if AHC have initiated employment verification or had already finished verification?


----------



## NB

Vemulurin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How an applicant will come to know, if AHC have initiated employment verification or had already finished verification?


You cannot know from the department 
If your employer informs you that they have been contacted, then it's another matter

However, if they are unable to contact your employer or unsatisfied by their replies , then the department will contact you as a natural justice to give you a chance to explain the reason for the same


Cheers


----------



## Vemulurin

newbienz said:


> You cannot know from the department
> If your employer informs you that they have been contacted, then it's another matter
> 
> Cheers



Ok...Thank you!


----------



## JP Mosa

Capt ASR said:


> If u r relocating or changing ur e-mail/ phone no. Then u need to updated DIBP. If u r just traveling for few days, even for more than 14 days, there is no need to inform. Provided ur initial contact details with DIBP are not totally abandoned . There should be someone manning the post should DIBP tries to contact .


Its up to applicant whether to update or not if it crosses mentioned period.

Does this mean when applicant travels abroad h/she leaves the personal phone with someone who is assigned to attend the call from DIBP instead of applicant!!!!!


----------



## Capt ASR

JP Mosa said:


> Its up to applicant whether to update or not if it crosses mentioned period.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean when applicant travels abroad h/she leaves the personal phone with someone who is assigned to attend the call from DIBP instead of applicant!!!!!




When u fill the visa form they specifically ask you about mode of communication . If I recall correctly, primary mean of communication is e-mail followed by communication in immiaccount. 
Unless it is exceptionally urgent, has DIBP ever called anybody !!!!! Guess not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,

Does *Information requested* status in immi account mean that the application will only be assessed after the required information is provided?
Or in Information requested status application is being assessed?

Please guide....


----------



## NB

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Does *Information requested* status in immi account mean that the application will only be assessed after the required information is provided?
> Or in Information requested status application is being assessed?
> 
> Please guide....


The application will be taken up for further processing only after the applicant submits the asked information and presses the IP button

Cheers


----------



## prdream

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Does *Information requested* status in immi account mean that the application will only be assessed after the required information is provided?
> Or in Information requested status application is being assessed?
> 
> Please guide....


It means Co is waiting some information or documents from applicant.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.choppari2

sharma_1987 said:


> That's a good news..Did she actually tell you that processing is done?
> 
> If yes did they tell you the reason why it's not granted?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, she did and further She said , she can't give me exact date ,time and when they send me confirmation email, and why ....as for her explanation I'm happy that my file is allocated and processed thats what its matters now....
The thing is one guy here posting all the negative replies and rude post about other members posts that led me to call DIBP
I hope and pray its this week or the next week for the email
Thanks
Raj


----------



## raj.choppari2

alali said:


> Thanks
> But my status that i akready travelled for 10 days and i come back so my question is do i need to update form 80 for travelling countries or if there is another form


His, Yes you need to fill the form 80 and submit it


----------



## nabtex

newbienz said:


> The application will be taken up for further processing only after the applicant submits the asked information and presses the IP button
> 
> Cheers




CO has asked for certified copy of birth certificate of my daughter.

Can i upload a colored scan copy without any notarization or certified black copy with notarization is compulsory?


----------



## JP Mosa

Capt ASR said:


> When u fill the visa form they specifically ask you about mode of communication . If I recall correctly, primary mean of communication is e-mail followed by communication in immiaccount.
> Unless it is exceptionally urgent, has DIBP ever called anybody !!!!! Guess not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



DIBP contacts applicant for Emp.verification or info request most of the time.
some will never be contacted, international travels are requested for checks as far as I know 
what would be that exceptional urgency you mentioned!

How about those applying through agent, applicant will never be contacted except the agent who is acting on behalf, yet applicant need to provide his contact details.

Take a scenario, If a person goes on holiday for more than 14 days or a month after lodging visa application.

According to you --No need
According to me- Yes Needed

Good luck


----------



## rvd

raj.choppari2 said:


> Yes, she did and further She said , she can't give me exact date ,time and when they send me confirmation email, and why ....as for her explanation I'm happy that my file is allocated and processed thats what its matters now....
> The thing is one guy here posting all the negative replies and rude post about other members posts that led me to call DIBP
> I hope and pray its this week or the next week for the email
> Thanks
> Raj


In my assumption due to various reasons only few CO is working on cases and they could issue only few grants for the finalized cases.

Once the routine work starts then grants will start flow, I guess. That may be the reason she told it is processed and wait for email.

If it is under process definitely she don't need to say this rather she could have told that it is under progress and you have to wait.

I repeat, all are my assumptions only.

Hope for the best.


----------



## rvd

raj.choppari2 said:


> Yes, she did and further She said , she can't give me exact date ,time and when they send me confirmation email, and why ....as for her explanation I'm happy that my file is allocated and processed thats what its matters now....
> The thing is one guy here posting all the negative replies and rude post about other members posts that led me to call DIBP
> I hope and pray its this week or the next week for the email
> Thanks
> Raj


Could you please share the number you had called.


----------



## raj.choppari2

nabtex said:


> CO has asked for certified copy of birth certificate of my daughter.
> 
> Can i upload a colored scan copy without any notarization or certified black copy with notarization is compulsory?


Hiii Better , upload a colored attested copy of ur daughter's birth certificate safe side , i uploaded colored certified scans
thanks


----------



## raj.choppari2

rvd said:


> In my assumption due to various reasons only few CO is working on cases and they could issue only few grants for the finalized cases.
> 
> Once the routine work starts then grants will start flow, I guess. That may be the reason she told it is processed and wait for email.
> 
> If it is under process definitely she don't need to say this rather she could have told that it is under progress and you have to wait.
> 
> I repeat, all are my assumptions only.
> 
> Hope for the best.


Thats exactly what i think my friend, moreover she can't speak for the CO so it makes sense you know.. Anyway now i know that its been allocated and processed thats what it matters and especially when it allocated to GSM Adelaide was more happy cam u know ur application can be processed rather than long waiting in the cases of GSM Brisbane


----------



## Shailz

nabtex said:


> CO has asked for certified copy of birth certificate of my daughter.
> 
> Can i upload a colored scan copy without any notarization or certified black copy with notarization is compulsory?


yes, CO has also asked the same for my son. I think the printing on birth certificate is not very clear. that's why they ask for certified copy.


----------



## raj.choppari2

rvd said:


> Could you please share the number you had called.


Hay RVD,
Its the standard number 131 881. First it will connect to general enquired line, but when you tell them about your case he/she will transfer it to their respected colleagues at 189/190 visa departments there you can get the proper answer. Thats what happened when i called them today but its better if you call them at 9am AEST otherwise it will take forever to answer the call my friend 
Thanks


----------



## Afz29

hi guys i received this may 30th 

i applied on dec06

still waiting 

how should interpret this

I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.



GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:

· Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
· Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
· Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream


The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.



Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.



There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.



As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.


----------



## gagsy001

Hi Everybody IApplied for 189 visa on 10 sep 2016 and I am still waiting for outcome I called three times and also lodged complaint on DIBP website but still no reply and status is showing assessment in progress. I applied as an Electrical engineer. I was requested for documents by my CO in Jan 2017 and I submitted it and my CO asked for these documents from her personal mail ID by stating its urgent an now she is SO SLOW. ANY suggestions....


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi All,

How true is the analysis?

Processing time:

75 per cent of applications processed
4 months

90 per cent of applications processed
7 months 

Last updated 14 June 2017 (for month ending 31 May 2017)

For more information read Global visa and citizenship processing times.

Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

How often do they update this site?


----------



## kubaza

Hi friends,

I have an invitation for 189. But I had entered incorrect details.
So now I am going to create a second skill select account and probably get an invitation on 26th July.

While my first invitation is active and not expired, is it ok to apply to the second invitation?


Thank you!


----------



## abhigenx

Hi I am in the same situation I had applied on 25 Dec 2016 had co contact in Jan then it has been idle..no response from them as of now . profession: civil engg

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

raj.choppari2 said:


> Thats exactly what i think my friend, moreover she can't speak for the CO so it makes sense you know.. Anyway now i know that its been allocated and processed thats what it matters and especially when it allocated to GSM Adelaide was more happy cam u know ur application can be processed rather than long waiting in the cases of GSM Brisbane


GSM Adelaide is quicker than GSM Brisbane?


----------



## seanzyc

kubaza said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have an invitation for 189. But I had entered incorrect details.
> So now I am going to create a second skill select account and probably get an invitation on 26th July.
> 
> While my first invitation is active and not expired, is it ok to apply to the second invitation?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



It is okay to have multiple EOIs. But some people reported that you cannot have several EOIs under the same occupation and ID information at the same time. So if you cannot submit a new EOI, just withdraw the old one and it should be okay then.


----------



## raj.choppari2

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How true is the analysis?
> 
> Processing time:
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed
> 4 months
> 
> 90 per cent of applications processed
> 7 months
> 
> Last updated 14 June 2017 (for month ending 31 May 2017)
> 
> For more information read Global visa and citizenship processing times.
> 
> Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> How often do they update this site?


Hii I think those 75% applications in 4months refers to the "Most completed Applications" means u front load all the certified documents including Medicals, PCC (all the countries either u visited or lived ),form80,form1221 and other documents related to your family members... 
90% applications in 7 months refers -> The CO contacts if i am right in best possible ways and the complexity of the application and documents including nationality of the applicant given the current security scenarios. thats my guess and opinion only..
Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM

rvd said:


> could you please share the number you had called.


+61 131881


----------



## sharma1981

*Query*

Hello

The immiaccount shows following status for "My health declarations"

*Health clearance provided – no action required*

What should i make out of it?


----------



## az1610

*Case officer*

Visa lodged on 23 June 2017 but waiting for allocation of case officer
How much time does this take? 

Seniors kindly reply


----------



## raj.choppari2

az1610 said:


> Visa lodged on 23 June 2017 but waiting for allocation of case officer
> How much time does this take?
> 
> Seniors kindly reply


my friend CO allocation is a mystery it can happen in one day , one week or one month u never know until you get a email notification from DIBP. All you have to do is make sure you upload all the relevant documents. Most of the members here are on the same boat including me i applied on 30th april no co allocation yet like me there are many other people. Its a bit stressful but its not in our hands to be true. you willl get frustration at not getting CO allocated....


----------



## raj.choppari2

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> The immiaccount shows following status for "My health declarations"
> 
> *Health clearance provided – no action required*
> 
> What should i make out of it?


Hiii, That means your health checks are cleared... no need to re-do the medicals... including your X-ray, HIV test and Physical tests are cleared. you can be at peace now


----------



## sharma1981

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hiii, That means your health checks are cleared... no need to re-do the medicals... including your X-ray, HIV test and Physical tests are cleared. you can be at peace now


That's Strange.... i was told in this group that the results won't be processed till CO is allocated. Has any process changed?


----------



## raj.choppari2

sharma1981 said:


> That's Strange.... i was told in this group that the results won't be processed till CO is allocated. Has any process changed?


IT goes like this... Immigration medicals tests are processed on a highly prioritised level.. usually in 3 days the results will be sent to Immigration department, there at the DIBP the relevant personal will examine the results and then update the health assessment status whether you required to re-do or cleared your medicals.. if you cleared your medicals then it will be assigned to CO or a direct grant depending on ur case and documents... after min3 days you can access the medicals report in E-medicals as i got my report like i downloaded in pdf format of my cleared medicals report and then uploaded it to my immi account ...

regarding reports.. i asked the doctors at my medicals check ,, she explained me the process. Also you can request for a report of the copy for your X-ray and HIV test report they will send it you.... i got my X-ray CD and HIV report they posted it to me


----------



## sharma1981

raj.choppari2 said:


> IT goes like this... Immigration medicals tests are processed on a highly prioritised level.. usually in 3 days the results will be sent to Immigration department, there at the DIBP the relevant personal will examine the results and then update the health assessment status whether you required to re-do or cleared your medicals.. if you cleared your medicals then it will be assigned to CO or a direct grant depending on ur case and documents... after min3 days you can access the medicals report in E-medicals as i got my report like i downloaded in pdf format of my cleared medicals report and then uploaded it to my immi account ...
> 
> regarding reports.. i asked the doctors at my medicals check ,, she explained me the process. Also you can request for a report of the copy for your X-ray and HIV test report they will send it you.... i got my X-ray CD and HIV report they posted it to me


Thanks for detailed explanation.

Long story short ..... So can i assume this stage is DONE?

One more question ... what is emedical? Is that different from e-medical client?


----------



## raj.choppari2

sharma1981 said:


> Thanks for detailed explanation.
> 
> Long story short ..... So can i assume this stage is DONE?
> 
> One more question ... what is emedical? Is that different from e-medical client?


yes done and dusted


----------



## raj.choppari2

sharma1981 said:


> Thanks for detailed explanation.
> 
> Long story short ..... So can i assume this stage is DONE?
> 
> One more question ... what is emedical? Is that different from e-medical client?


its the same Sharma... sorry for that..


----------



## kubaza

seanzyc said:


> It is okay to have multiple EOIs. But some people reported that you cannot have several EOIs under the same occupation and ID information at the same time. So if you cannot submit a new EOI, just withdraw the old one and it should be okay then.


The problem is I can not withdraw the first invitation I got. It is frozen.
Skill select technical staff replied to me that I can create a second EOI but didnt mention if under same skill select account or a different one.
Also didnt mention if I should wait the first one to expire.

If I apply, I will have two 189 invitations at the same time and apply to one of them.
Is this ok? Any recommendations?


----------



## kaushik_91

Afz29 said:


> hi guys i received this may 30th
> 
> i applied on dec06
> 
> still waiting
> 
> how should interpret this
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> 
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> 
> · Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> · Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> · Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> 
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.


My case was lodged on April 21st..My MARA agent got this email for my case on June 8th. 

So..fingers crossed..Awaiting grant hopefully. 

Did u apply on ur own or thru an agent?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> The immiaccount shows following status for "My health declarations"
> 
> *Health clearance provided – no action required*
> 
> What should i make out of it?


That means you can sit back, relax and just wait now. 
*"No action required"*


----------



## vipsonik1

seanzyc said:


> That means you can sit back, relax and just wait now.
> 
> *"No action required"*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

raj.choppari2 said:


> Yes, she did and further She said , she can't give me exact date ,time and when they send me confirmation email, and why ....as for her explanation I'm happy that my file is allocated and processed thats what its matters now....
> 
> The thing is one guy here posting all the negative replies and rude post about other members posts that led me to call DIBP
> 
> I hope and pray its this week or the next week for the email
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Raj




Thats good news! Hopefully you get it soon now.

There is should not be any negativity on the forum,, but as no grants are coming tensions is quite high among members... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

az1610 said:


> Visa lodged on 23 June 2017 but waiting for allocation of case officer
> 
> How much time does this take?
> 
> 
> 
> Seniors kindly reply




I agree with Raj. 

Btw I have applied exactly one week after that. No news on CO. Meds and pcc done. 

Please keep us posted if you get an my information. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

kubaza said:


> The problem is I can not withdraw the first invitation I got. It is frozen.
> Skill select technical staff replied to me that I can create a second EOI but didnt mention if under same skill select account or a different one.
> Also didnt mention if I should wait the first one to expire.
> 
> If I apply, I will have two 189 invitations at the same time and apply to one of them.
> Is this ok? Any recommendations?


Yes you're right. I checked mine and it can not be withdrawn after invited.

Use different skillselect account. Use a different email address to register. 
I am not sure if they would match your ID and occupation, but worth trying


----------



## andreyx108b

asatomasadgamaya said:


> I agree with Raj.
> 
> Btw I have applied exactly one week after that. No news on CO. Meds and pcc done.
> 
> Please keep us posted if you get an my information. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys, usually CO allocation happens between 2-4 weeks. 

However, in some cases it may never happen and you will get DG. 

Or sometimes COs may contact after longer wait.


----------



## Panda112

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, usually CO allocation happens between 2-4 weeks.
> 
> However, in some cases it may never happen and you will get DG.
> 
> Or sometimes COs may contact after longer wait.


Note the word "usually". However, these aren't usual times. Visa lodged on 15~18 May got CO contact two days back (immitracker and forum). So I'd suggest everyone who's lodged after that to wait till the slow train reaches you.
Hard times, harder wait.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

andreyx108b said:


> There is should not be any negativity on the forum,, but as no grants are coming tensions is quite high among members...


Haha right, I think we're all slowly losing patience... :juggle:


----------



## Raghu794

seanzyc said:


> That means you can sit back, relax and just wait now.
> *"No action required"*


Do we have to attach the information sheet (pdf) from e-medicals client after medicals is completed. I did not, I just left it because medicals indicates no action required and pressed IP button. Just wanted to know if that is necessary I can attach it.


----------



## abrahamraju

Immitracker shows one grant for yesterday and one today


----------



## andreyx108b

abrahamraju said:


> Immitracker shows one grant for yesterday and one today


At least something! Good news!


----------



## kennedy07

Just curious, I have no Brisbane or Adelaide mentioned in my CO's contact, it's just GSM.allocated. Does this mean my case is with a different team?


----------



## andreyx108b

kennedy07 said:


> Just curious, I have no Brisbane or Adelaide mentioned in my CO's contact, it's just GSM.allocated. Does this mean my case is with a different team?


you would usually find out your team in the signature of the CO when they contact and request something. 

there is no known different team it is either Adelaide or Brisbane.


----------



## kennedy07

Just found the words 'Adelaide' snuggled into the footer of the letter DIBP sent. Hidden Easter egg!


----------



## hcart

kaushik_91 said:


> My case was lodged on April 21st..My MARA agent got this email for my case on June 8th.
> 
> So..fingers crossed..Awaiting grant hopefully.
> 
> Did u apply on ur own or thru an agent?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My MARA agent too got this mail.
My case was lodged on April 10th.

Let's hope for the best!

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## achalbarla

When CO contacts, does the application status change from received to something else ?


----------



## Sammani

achalbarla said:


> When CO contacts, does the application status change from received to something else ?



in my case;
it changed from "RECEIVED" to "INFORMATION REQUESTED" ...
Once we gave the info it changed to "ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS"


----------



## andreyx108b

achalbarla said:


> When CO contacts, does the application status change from received to something else ?


depending what contact? to request something? Then it will be NFORMATION REQUESTED 

upd: as previous member said.


----------



## rvd

raj.choppari2 said:


> my friend CO allocation is a mystery it can happen in one day , one week or one month u never know until you get a email notification from DIBP. All you have to do is make sure you upload all the relevant documents. Most of the members here are on the same boat including me i applied on 30th april no co allocation yet like me there are many other people. Its a bit stressful but its not in our hands to be true. you willl get frustration at not getting CO allocated....


Mate I had already replied that your case would have definitely allocated and CO will contact only any additional documents are required (some cases CO do send commencement email). 

I agree Visa Grant is a great mystery but CO allocation is not a rocket science or mystery. It will happen based on the application submitted date.

Received Status does not mean CO allocated. If you had provided all documents your status may changed directly to Finalized from Received status.

All the best.


----------



## suhasaraos

:horn: Good start to the day today! Two grants already on immitracker. Hoping to see a shower of grants soon arty:


----------



## Gagz

suhasaraos said:


> Good start to the day today! Two grants already:horn:. Hoping to see a shower of grants soon arty:


2 of 189 and 2 of 190 to be precise. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

rvd said:


> Mate I had already replied that your case would have definitely allocated and CO will contact only any additional documents are required (some cases CO do send commencement email).
> 
> I agree Visa Grant is a great mystery but CO allocation is not a rocket science or mystery. It will happen based on the application submitted date.
> 
> Received Status does not mean CO allocated. If you had provided all documents your status may changed directly to Finalized from Received status.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Just curious ... As your medicals are completed and cleared. Are you able to download any report regarding the same? OR any medical test reports?

If yes, then please do share the procedure to download those and PLEASE also mention the final status in ImmiAccount.


----------



## rvd

sharma1981 said:


> Hi Just curious ... As your medicals are completed and cleared. Are you able to download any report regarding the same? OR any medical test reports?
> 
> If yes, then please do share the procedure to download those and PLEASE also mention the final status in ImmiAccount.


As far as I know, No we can't download from the site. It is possible place is hospital where medicals were completed. Many hospitals they don't provide. Earlier one guy posted he could get reports from hospital.

Final status for medical is: Health Clearance Provided - no action required.


----------



## achalbarla

Thanks for your responses . I`ve submitted all the docs let`s see if CO contacts for additional documents ..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
__________________-__________________________________________
ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer

IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017
Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017
Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
India PCC positive result 15 May 2017
CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited:


----------



## rvd

achalbarla said:


> Thanks for your responses . I`ve submitted all the docs let`s see if CO contacts for additional documents ..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> __________________-__________________________________________
> ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer
> 
> IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
> IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
> EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
> PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
> PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
> EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
> Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
> Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017
> Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
> India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
> India PCC positive result 15 May 2017
> CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited:


All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> 2 of 189 and 2 of 190 to be precise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Active day! 

but still quiet compared with previous years...


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

abrahamraju said:


> Immitracker shows one grant for yesterday and one today


How do you check this?


----------



## rvd

Priyanka.rathi said:


> How do you check this?


Please check here
http://myimmitracker.com


----------



## Gagz

rvd said:


> Please check here
> http://myimmitracker.com


And add an entry of your case there.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I suggest you upload a notarized copy because it is considered a certified one.

I am surprised because birth certificate issued by local union council office in Pakistan is on Government of Punjab/KPK etc letter head. It has stamp and signature of Secretary of Union council and hence original does not require notarization.

Nevertheless, you upload notarized one with more DPI, so that it is readable.

Regards,



nabtex said:


> CO has asked for certified copy of birth certificate of my daughter.
> 
> Can i upload a colored scan copy without any notarization or certified black copy with notarization is compulsory?


----------



## rvd

Gagz said:


> And add an entry of your case there.


Mate my case will be in 190 tracker .


----------



## Gagz

rvd said:


> Mate my case will be in 190 tracker .


Oops that was directed to priyanka.rathi.


----------



## rvd

Gagz said:


> Oops that was directed to priyanka.rathi.


Its fine dear


----------



## raj.choppari2

rvd said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Just curious ... As your medicals are completed and cleared. Are you able to download any report regarding the same? OR any medical test reports?
> 
> If yes, then please do share the procedure to download those and PLEASE also mention the final status in ImmiAccount.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, No we can't download from the site. It is possible place is hospital where medicals were completed. Many hospitals they don't provide. Earlier one guy posted he could get reports from hospital.
Click to expand...


Hay Sharma u can download cleared medicas report from emedical client.. as for as the results as i said before at the time time if medicals u can place request for reports of xray and HIV TEST reports.. im not sure abt Indian medicals system but here in Melbourne i got reports of my Xray and HIV report...


----------



## raj.choppari2

raj.choppari2 said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Just curious ... As your medicals are completed and cleared. Are you able to download any report regarding the same? OR any medical test reports?
> 
> If yes, then please do share the procedure to download those and PLEASE also mention the final status in ImmiAccount.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, No we can't download from the site. It is possible place is hospital where medicals were completed. Many hospitals they don't provide. Earlier one guy posted he could get reports from hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hay Sharma u can download cleared medicas report from emedical client.. as for as the results as i said before at the time time if medicals u can place request for reports of xray and HIV TEST reports.. im not sure abt Indian medicals system but here in Melbourne i got reports of my Xray and HIV report...
Click to expand...

Hay Sharma pass me ur number will give u call ok
Thanks


----------



## mission.outback

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum. I'm planning to submit my expression of interest today for 189 and I have doubts on how I have calculated my points and interpreted the skills assessment letter by the Australian Computer Society. 

*Jobcode: 261313 (Software Engineer)*

1. Age (32 years, 5 months and 7 days as of today) = *30 points*
2. Education (B Tech in Computer Science): ACS letter says it is equivalent to an Aus Degree = *15 points *
3. Language (IELTS: W-8, S-8, L-9,R-9) = *20 points*
4. Job experience: ACS letter says experience after January 2009 comes under skilled. ACS letter is dated February 7, 2017 and the letter has my last job till December 20, 2016. However, I am still in the same job and same designation. So claiming 15 points based on 8-plus years experience (*Febraury 2009 to July 2017*) = *15 points *

Total points as per my calculation:* 80 points *

I have taken 15 points for work experience. Hoping I can include my work experience this year to claim points as neither my employer or designation/work profile has changed. This is my main doubt and appreciate if someone can comment or have a look at my case. 

Thanks in advance
RV


----------



## abrahamraju

Gagz said:


> suhasaraos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good start to the day today! Two grants already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hoping to see a shower of grants soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of 189 and 2 of 190 to be precise.
> 
> 3
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 3 for 189 today in immitracker for today


----------



## mohitkashyap

mission.outback said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. I'm planning to submit my expression of interest today for 189 and I have doubts on how I have calculated my points and interpreted the skills assessment letter by the Australian Computer Society.
> 
> *Jobcode: 261313 (Software Engineer)*
> 
> 1. Age (32 years, 5 months and 7 days as of today) = *30 points*
> 2. Education (B Tech in Computer Science): ACS letter says it is equivalent to an Aus Degree = *15 points *
> 3. Language (IELTS: W-8, S-8, L-9,R-9) = *20 points*
> 4. Job experience: ACS letter says experience after January 2009 comes under skilled. ACS letter is dated February 7, 2017 and the letter has my last job till December 20, 2016. However, I am still in the same job and same designation. So claiming 15 points based on 8-plus years experience (*Febraury 2009 to July 2017*) = *15 points *
> 
> Total points as per my calculation:* 80 points *
> 
> I have taken 15 points for work experience. Hoping I can include my work experience this year to claim points as neither my employer or designation/work profile has changed. This is my main doubt and appreciate if someone can comment or have a look at my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RV


Your calculation is very ideal, few things-
1. IELTS- 20 points, Not so easy, If you have already this score then Well Done!
Or else on the conservative side keep 10 points.
2. They will reduce 2-4 years of experience from the total (considering all occupation are same), so it's not going to be full 8 years, on higher side you can take 5-6 years,
so you can reduce another 5 points there.


----------



## Rohit R

Hello RV,

Yes, you can add this year's experience too as you are in same role till date which means still in relevant role. As ACS letter says after January 2009 is skilled ,so according to me, you can claim 15 points for your work experience as you have already completed more than 8 years post January 2009.





mission.outback said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. I'm planning to submit my expression of interest today for 189 and I have doubts on how I have calculated my points and interpreted the skills assessment letter by the Australian Computer Society.
> 
> *Jobcode: 261313 (Software Engineer)*
> 
> 1. Age (32 years, 5 months and 7 days as of today) = *30 points*
> 2. Education (B Tech in Computer Science): ACS letter says it is equivalent to an Aus Degree = *15 points *
> 3. Language (IELTS: W-8, S-8, L-9,R-9) = *20 points*
> 4. Job experience: ACS letter says experience after January 2009 comes under skilled. ACS letter is dated February 7, 2017 and the letter has my last job till December 20, 2016. However, I am still in the same job and same designation. So claiming 15 points based on 8-plus years experience (*Febraury 2009 to July 2017*) = *15 points *
> 
> Total points as per my calculation:* 80 points *
> 
> I have taken 15 points for work experience. Hoping I can include my work experience this year to claim points as neither my employer or designation/work profile has changed. This is my main doubt and appreciate if someone can comment or have a look at my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RV


----------



## rvd

mohitkashyap said:


> Your calculation is very ideal, few things-
> 1. IELTS- 20 points, Not so easy, If you have already this score then Well Done!
> Or else on the conservative side keep 10 points.
> 2. They will reduce 2-4 years of experience from the total (considering all occupation are same), so it's not going to be full 8 years, on higher side you can take 5-6 years,
> so you can reduce another 5 points there.


As I understood, he already completes everything and he is going to submit his EOI today.


----------



## scorpion24

mission.outback said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. I'm planning to submit my expression of interest today for 189 and I have doubts on how I have calculated my points and interpreted the skills assessment letter by the Australian Computer Society.
> 
> *Jobcode: 261313 (Software Engineer)*
> 
> 1. Age (32 years, 5 months and 7 days as of today) = *30 points*
> 2. Education (B Tech in Computer Science): ACS letter says it is equivalent to an Aus Degree = *15 points *
> 3. Language (IELTS: W-8, S-8, L-9,R-9) = *20 points*
> 4. Job experience: ACS letter says experience after January 2009 comes under skilled. ACS letter is dated February 7, 2017 and the letter has my last job till December 20, 2016. However, I am still in the same job and same designation. So claiming 15 points based on 8-plus years experience (*Febraury 2009 to July 2017*) = *15 points *
> 
> Total points as per my calculation:* 80 points *
> 
> I have taken 15 points for work experience. Hoping I can include my work experience this year to claim points as neither my employer or designation/work profile has changed. This is my main doubt and appreciate if someone can comment or have a look at my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RV


Regarding your claim for experience points- While entering the experience details in EOI keep the To Date as Empty for the current job so that it will calculate the points till date. With the 80 points you should get the invitation in the immediate round.


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

How accurate are things in immittacker? It only updates for the people who have registered. There may be grants for people not registered there. So I think it's not exactly correct to say that things are moving fast or slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

asatomasadgamaya said:


> How accurate are things in immittacker? It only updates for the people who have registered. There may be grants for people not registered there. So I think it's not exactly correct to say that things are moving fast or slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immitracker provides a fair sample. That's it.


----------



## NB

asatomasadgamaya said:


> How accurate are things in immittacker? It only updates for the people who have registered. There may be grants for people not registered there. So I think it's not exactly correct to say that things are moving fast or slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct 

DIBP had a couple of months objected to a remark on the social media regarding the slow process based on immitracker data saying that only about 6% of all visas issued are reflected on the tracker

So any conclusion is unfair
Cheers


----------



## satban

Gagz said:


> 2 of 189 and 2 of 190 to be precise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What was their lodgement date?


----------



## rohsing89

asatomasadgamaya said:


> How accurate are things in immittacker? It only updates for the people who have registered. There may be grants for people not registered there. So I think it's not exactly correct to say that things are moving fast or slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just gives you an idea. The overall picture might however vary.


----------



## mutapha

mission.outback said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. I'm planning to submit my expression of interest today for 189 and I have doubts on how I have calculated my points and interpreted the skills assessment letter by the Australian Computer Society.
> 
> *Jobcode: 261313 (Software Engineer)*
> 
> 1. Age (32 years, 5 months and 7 days as of today) = *30 points*
> 2. Education (B Tech in Computer Science): ACS letter says it is equivalent to an Aus Degree = *15 points *
> 3. Language (IELTS: W-8, S-8, L-9,R-9) = *20 points*
> 4. Job experience: ACS letter says experience after January 2009 comes under skilled. ACS letter is dated February 7, 2017 and the letter has my last job till December 20, 2016. However, I am still in the same job and same designation. So claiming 15 points based on 8-plus years experience (*Febraury 2009 to July 2017*) = *15 points *
> 
> Total points as per my calculation:* 80 points *
> 
> I have taken 15 points for work experience. Hoping I can include my work experience this year to claim points as neither my employer or designation/work profile has changed. This is my main doubt and appreciate if someone can comment or have a look at my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RV


In the section Employment of EOI, you should enter the working period as given by ACS (from Feb 2009 to Jul 2017). And that's.
You're absolutely received invitation on 26Jul round, as your score is something near the top. So you should prepare your supporting documents, medical checks, and police check papers.
I'm so impressed by your high IELTS score.


----------



## satban

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> 
> DIBP had a couple of months objected to a remark on the social media regarding the slow process based on immitracker data saying that only about 6% of all visas issued are reflected on the tracker
> 
> Cheers


True but then you have exit polls conducted on 10K heads in a district of 10 millions.
Sometime they are correct and sometime....


----------



## NB

mission.outback said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum. I'm planning to submit my expression of interest today for 189 and I have doubts on how I have calculated my points and interpreted the skills assessment letter by the Australian Computer Society.
> 
> *Jobcode: 261313 (Software Engineer)*
> 
> 1. Age (32 years, 5 months and 7 days as of today) = *30 points*
> 2. Education (B Tech in Computer Science): ACS letter says it is equivalent to an Aus Degree = *15 points *
> 3. Language (IELTS: W-8, S-8, L-9,R-9) = *20 points*
> 4. Job experience: ACS letter says experience after January 2009 comes under skilled. ACS letter is dated February 7, 2017 and the letter has my last job till December 20, 2016. However, I am still in the same job and same designation. So claiming 15 points based on 8-plus years experience (*Febraury 2009 to July 2017*) = *15 points *
> 
> Total points as per my calculation:* 80 points *
> 
> I have taken 15 points for work experience. Hoping I can include my work experience this year to claim points as neither my employer or designation/work profile has changed. This is my main doubt and appreciate if someone can comment or have a look at my case.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> RV


Most of your queries have already been answered 
Just a caution 
Remember to enter the experience deducted by ACS also in the EOI, but mark it as not relevant 
Do not omit it


----------



## mission.outback

newbienz said:


> Most of your queries have already been answered
> Just a caution
> Remember to enter the experience deducted by ACS also in the EOI, but mark it as not relevant
> Do not omit it


Yes, I'll do that. *December 2006 to January 2009* doesn't come under skilled phase as per ACS and I'll mark it accordingly.

ACS is the only assessment body for 261313, right? I am hoping there aren't any other skills assessment entities for 261313. 

Many thanks everyone for your super quick and helpful responses. Good that I didn't approach any agents and wasted money. God bless. 

Regards
RV


----------



## Capt ASR

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> 
> DIBP had a couple of months objected to a remark on the social media regarding the slow process based on immitracker data saying that only about 6% of all visas issued are reflected on the tracker
> 
> So any conclusion is unfair
> Cheers




Was there actually a remark from DIBP about immitracker ?? Wow .. That means immitracker is worth paying attention to , if mighty DIBP is rattled by its postings/analysis. 

Just out of curiosity, where was this remark posted by DIBP .. if u have a link

Thax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

asatomasadgamaya said:


> How accurate are things in immittacker? It only updates for the people who have registered. There may be grants for people not registered there. So I think it's not exactly correct to say that things are moving fast or slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sample is about 1/10 of total. 

So, if you see 5 grants on the tracker, assume there are about ~50 and so on.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> 
> DIBP had a couple of months objected to a remark on the social media regarding the slow process based on immitracker data saying that only about 6% of all visas issued are reflected on the tracker
> 
> So any conclusion is unfair
> Cheers


DIBP said 6&-9%, however, they measured against total number of visas granted on the tracker vs total number of visa granted overall (including dependants). Which is incorrect, the same applies to comparing with number of ITAs, as some % of ITAs turn into lodgement of visa. 

Again, i would suggest your to read what statistical sample is to understand why even your 6% is a valid statistical sample. 

Its easy have a read: What Makes a Statistically Valid Sample? | IQS Research


----------



## andreyx108b

Capt ASR said:


> Was there actually a remark from DIBP about immitracker ?? Wow .. That means immitracker is worth paying attention to , if mighty DIBP is rattled by its postings/analysis.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where was this remark posted by DIBP .. if u have a link
> 
> Thax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They said something like: tracker only has 6-9% of all visas and there is no slow down in visa granting we are continue working as normal. 

However, as a matter of fact, the tracker represents ~10% - ~15 of applicants. The sample is very diverse and has a good representation of all applicants. DIBP is slower than usual, but they indeed never stopped.


----------



## Gagz

andreyx108b said:


> They said something like: tracker only has 6-9% of all visas and there is no slow down in visa granting we are continue working as normal.
> 
> However, as a matter of fact, the tracker represents ~10% - ~15 of applicants. The sample is very diverse and has a good representation of all applicants. DIBP is slower than usual, but they indeed never stopped.


Thanks andy for the immitracker tool.

It gives us hope and to some point ballpark analysis which is more than enough. 



Moreover, I would like to share an instance. Couple of days back i was travelling in a train here in New Delhi and was searching something on the tracker. One of the guy, standing beside me, asked, 'Which subclass visa you lodged? And how do you know this tool?'. I was like 'Whoa many people are aware of immitracker'


----------



## yousufkhan

I want to ask what is current timelines for visa grant. I have my medical cleared on 7th July and updated documents asked on the same date(7th July) after CO contact.


----------



## ahmer_125

Quick question:

I remember someone asked this question before.

My brother applied the application of 189 visa on 20th August 2016 with his spouse and younger sister as dependent. He provided university document for functional English ability in August 2016. Today case officer contacted him and asked him to provide functional English requirement for his younger sister. Can any one guide me that whether case officer missed the original document.

Thanks,


----------



## shikha9355

Hi.. I am aspiring skill nominated visa immigrant looking forward to migrate to australia under the skill nomination subclass 189/190 program. I am a civil engineer by profession. I am aware that i need to get my skills assesed by the vetasses before i file for the EOI in skillselect. I have a positive outcome letter from vetasses. Currently i am in the process of lodging my visa my query is that What should i do if the HR is not willing to give the RnR letter.Coz for vetaases i got the letter signed by my dept manager , Lately the HR policies are revamped and the managers are no more eligible to sign the document

Am i expected to submit the statutory declaration ??? I can get the statutory declaration for rnr along with organization chart from

Please advise


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> Thanks andy for the immitracker tool.
> 
> 
> 
> It gives us hope and to some point ballpark analysis which is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, I would like to share an instance. Couple of days back i was travelling in a train here in New Delhi and was searching something on the tracker. One of the guy, standing beside me, asked, 'Which subclass visa you lodged? And how do you know this tool?'. I was like 'Whoa many people are aware of immitracker'




Thank you for kind words and support! I truly appreciate it! As an immigrant i know how important to at least have some info... and all my efforts are inputed into making this info available to everyone. 

Also thank you for sharing this story, it brings so much warmth into my heart! 

Honestly, thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Did your brother provide functional English document for both his wife and sister in Aug 2016? If he has already provided same for his sister, he can remind CO with reference of the document provided earlier. It could be the case that CO misses a submitted document. In my experience, CO are very specific about documents and information they request.



ahmer_125 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I remember someone asked this question before.
> 
> My brother applied the application of 189 visa on 20th August 2016 with his spouse and younger sister as dependent. He provided university document for functional English ability in August 2016. Today case officer contacted him and asked him to provide functional English requirement for his younger sister. Can any one guide me that whether case officer missed the original document.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmer_125 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I remember someone asked this question before.
> 
> My brother applied the application of 189 visa on 20th August 2016 with his spouse and younger sister as dependent. He provided university document for functional English ability in August 2016. Today case officer contacted him and asked him to provide functional English requirement for his younger sister. Can any one guide me that whether case officer missed the original document.
> 
> Thanks,


It does occasionally happens, when CO is unable to view/open a file. 

However, i am not sure about dependant sister - as there has been a law change as far as i can recall which had an impact on dependants.


----------



## ahmer_125

yah i provided the English evidence of my spouse and my sister in August 2016. I guess processing officer missed the document. I remember someone posted the same question before.


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmer_125 said:


> yah i provided the English evidence of my spouse and my sister in August 2016. I guess processing officer missed the document. I remember someone posted the same question before.


it does happen indeed, so just re-upload it again. 

You can call them just to be safe and ask if they can open it now (they may confirm)


----------



## manpan18

Someone got the grant today after 506 days. Wow!


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> Someone got the grant today after 506 days. Wow!


seems like backlog being cleared first... a few of those with 500 hundreds wait have been cleared 

those who are waiting for long watch the space.


----------



## sharma1981

*Question*

Hello

I am the primary applicant for VISA 189 and NOT claiming any partner points.

Questions:

a) Do we need to submit Form 16 as well during document upload for 189 VISA?

b) What about Form 16 for my Spouse? Do i need to submit that as well?

c) Do i need to submit Resume also for my self and my wife?

d) Can i use the same resume which i used during ACS for myself? Will it cause any issue?


----------



## manpan18

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am the primary applicant for VISA 189 and NOT claiming any partner points.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> a) Do we need to submit Form 16 as well during document upload for 189 VISA?
> 
> b) What about Form 16 for my Spouse? Do i need to submit that as well?
> 
> c) Do i need to submit Resume also for my self and my wife?
> 
> d) Can i use the same resume which i used during ACS for myself? Will it cause any issue?


a) yes. You should.
b) Not really.
c) will be good. Yes.
d) why not? Why should that cause any issue?


----------



## sharma1981

manpan18 said:


> a) yes. You should.
> b) Not really.
> c) will be good. Yes.
> d) why not? Why should that cause any issue?


OK thanks. What was your experience during upload. Did the website ask to upload Tax statements (Form16s) or you just uploaded them yourselfs?


----------



## manpan18

sharma1981 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a) yes. You should.
> b) Not really.
> c) will be good. Yes.
> d) why not? Why should that cause any issue?
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks. What was your experience during upload. Did the website ask to upload Tax statements (Form16s) or you just uploaded them yourselfs?
Click to expand...

Just uploaded in the appropriate section. I also uploaded Appointment letters showing my salary breakup and also salary slips. These are to prove paid employment and the level at which you are working.


----------



## sharma1981

manpan18 said:


> Just uploaded in the appropriate section. I also uploaded Appointment letters showing my salary breakup and also salary slips. These are to prove paid employment and the level at which you are working.


That sounds OK.


I am having more than 10+ years of experience. How many Form 16s should i upload?


----------



## deepakmk

andreyx108b said:


> seems like backlog being cleared first... a few of those with 500 hundreds wait have been cleared
> 
> those who are waiting for long watch the space.


Have these long wait cases been asked to submit PCC or medicals again assuming they have expired during the wait?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp

andreyx108b said:


> Thank you for kind words and support! I truly appreciate it! As an immigrant i know how important to at least have some info... and all my efforts are inputed into making this info available to everyone.
> 
> Also thank you for sharing this story, it brings so much warmth into my heart!
> 
> Honestly, thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you made myimmitracker? wow.. thats awesome.... no wonder you defend it so much.. 

But jokes apart.. awesome work!! gives people like me a pattern to deduce results from!!

Next step.. create profiles of the case officers and conduct a competition of whoever grants more visas gets a hefty prize at the end..


----------



## andreyx108b

deepakmk said:


> Have these long wait cases been asked to submit PCC or medicals again assuming they have expired during the wait?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


sometimes yes, both meds and pccs can be asked to be renewed. 

however, recent trend is that most don't get renewal request, and IED give is 6 months from grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

ammarmp said:


> Dude you made myimmitracker? wow.. thats awesome.... no wonder you defend it so much..
> 
> But jokes apart.. awesome work!! gives people like me a pattern to deduce results from!!
> 
> Next step.. create profiles of the case officers and conduct a competition of whoever grants more visas gets a hefty prize at the end..


thank you for kind words  yes i did - while waiting for my grant  

Its an excellent idea - COs will need to have anonymous nicknames: "CO Warrior of Adelaide", "Winds of Brisbane", "Adelaide Giants" and "Brisbane Rangers" ahahah


----------



## jithooos

andreyx108b said:


> thank you for kind words  yes i did - while waiting for my grant
> 
> 
> 
> Its an excellent idea - COs will need to have anonymous nicknames: "CO Warrior of Adelaide", "Winds of Brisbane", "Adelaide Giants" and "Brisbane Rangers" ahahah




Great job Andrey. Much appreciated effort I should say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> Great job Andrey. Much appreciated effort I should say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you very very much! :grouphug:

I am continue to work on it, will make it even better in terms of analytics and more (soon hope to add job board and ask recruiters to put jobs there)


----------



## Shailz

andreyx108b said:


> thank you very very much! :grouphug:
> 
> I am continue to work on it, will make it even better in terms of analytics and more (soon hope to add job board and ask recruiters to put jobs there)


Never knew this excellent platform is made by you...great work. thank you..much much appreciated. your further plans to add these features would certainly make it unbeatable...All the very best...


----------



## satban

andreyx108b said:


> thank you very very much! :grouphug:
> 
> I am continue to work on it, will make it even better in terms of analytics and more (soon hope to add job board and ask recruiters to put jobs there)


A good example of how to utilize our time when stuck in a long wait !!


----------



## bvashisht

Hi All,

I have query regarding employment verification. I have claimed 15 points for my employment. I have total experience of 14yrs and claiming for 8yrs of experience. Now I would like to know do CO does verification for entire career or only for the number of yrs for which you are claiming points. 

Bhupesh 
==========
263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## NuRa

Hi members ,

I have lodged my 189 visa application. My doubt is

1 .I am the primary applicant , now for age proof of my wife , can I provide her matriculation mark sheet ? As her birth certificate doesn't have her name mentioned .

2. For age proof of myself , is birth certificate mandatory or matriculation mark sheet will suffice ?.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

Great work Mr.Andrey
Thanks a lot ~


----------



## karan_y25

Hi All, 

I am getting impatient now. Four months have passed since I lodged my visa application. Last Co contact was on 28th May. Since then its all silent.


----------



## sharma1981

karan_y25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting impatient now. Four months have passed since I lodged my visa application. Last Co contact was on 28th May. Since then its all silent.


WHat did CO request in his last contact with you?


----------



## karan_y25

Pcc which was already attached.


----------



## sharma1981

karan_y25 said:


> Pcc which was already attached.


OK. ANd what about the birth certificate? What did you attach?


----------



## zaback21

karan_y25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting impatient now. Four months have passed since I lodged my visa application. Last Co contact was on 28th May. Since then its all silent.


So, its basically close to 2 months since CO Contact. CO will most likely open your case after 3 months or so and then your processing will start. So, it doesn't matter when you applied but how long since you submitted a Complete Application.


----------



## karan_y25

Three months? Do they take this long time to look at requested documents. 

For birth, attached matric certificate


----------



## zaback21

karan_y25 said:


> Three months? Do they take this long time to look at requested documents.
> 
> For birth, attached matric certificate


3 months is usually an average estimate. Now it may be more than that considering how slow it has been in the recent months.


----------



## Rockrider

nabtex said:


> CO has asked for certified copy of birth certificate of my daughter.
> 
> Can i upload a colored scan copy without any notarization or certified black copy with notarization is compulsory?


Hi Nabtex,

I am currently in visa filing process.. 

Looking at your case, I am planning to upload the form 1229 for both of my kids..
Please let me know where did you upload these forms


----------



## Kanwal9o1

AUSTRALIA VISA PROCESSING TIME TO INCREASE BECAUSE OF STAFF CUTS AND MASSIVE INCREASE IN NEW APPLICATIONS AND SECRETARY TO DIBP SAID TIME BOUND VISA PROCESSING IS NOT GUARANTEED WHICH MEANS WEBSITE SHOWING GLOBAL PROCESSING TIME IS OF NO USE

Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation.

The secretary for the Department of Immigration, Mike Pezzullo, told Senate Estimates last week that he would offer no guarantee that wait times would not increase for citizenship, refugee or permanent residency visas.

However, Pezzullo claims that the issue does not concern him as he takes an “aggregated view” of the issue, nominating the threat of potentially returning foreign military insurgents and the challenge of ensuring counter-terrorism units are adequately equipped as more pressing concerns.

“At a human level, you don’t want anyone to wait for a government decision any longer than is absolutely necessary,” Pezzullo said.

“If some folks have to wait a little bit longer then so be it.”

“In a circumstances of constrained resources which applies to all government departments—because the Government’s got a strategy around deficit and debt reduction—all agencies have to then make choices about potentially growing some areas and then cutting other areas,” he said.

Pezzullo told the Senate committee that 355 staff from the visa and citizenship department have been lost since the beginning of the financial year, with the DIBP choosing to redirect its manpower to counter-terrorism efforts. He characterized the Department’s stance on border protection as of paramount importance, saying that even if more staff and funding becomes available it will most likely not be used to improve visa processing times.

(Found this on a facebook migration group, no source mentioned).
Posting it to help curious minds like me cope with the delays in grants.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kanwal9o1 said:


> AUSTRALIA VISA PROCESSING TIME TO INCREASE BECAUSE OF STAFF CUTS AND MASSIVE INCREASE IN NEW APPLICATIONS AND SECRETARY TO DIBP SAID TIME BOUND VISA PROCESSING IS NOT GUARANTEED WHICH MEANS WEBSITE SHOWING GLOBAL PROCESSING TIME IS OF NO USE
> 
> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation.
> 
> The secretary for the Department of Immigration, Mike Pezzullo, told Senate Estimates last week that he would offer no guarantee that wait times would not increase for citizenship, refugee or permanent residency visas.
> 
> However, Pezzullo claims that the issue does not concern him as he takes an “aggregated view” of the issue, nominating the threat of potentially returning foreign military insurgents and the challenge of ensuring counter-terrorism units are adequately equipped as more pressing concerns.
> 
> “At a human level, you don’t want anyone to wait for a government decision any longer than is absolutely necessary,” Pezzullo said.
> 
> “If some folks have to wait a little bit longer then so be it.”
> 
> “In a circumstances of constrained resources which applies to all government departments—because the Government’s got a strategy around deficit and debt reduction—all agencies have to then make choices about potentially growing some areas and then cutting other areas,” he said.
> 
> Pezzullo told the Senate committee that 355 staff from the visa and citizenship department have been lost since the beginning of the financial year, with the DIBP choosing to redirect its manpower to counter-terrorism efforts. He characterized the Department’s stance on border protection as of paramount importance, saying that even if more staff and funding becomes available it will most likely not be used to improve visa processing times.
> 
> (Found this on a facebook migration group, no source mentioned).
> Posting it to help curious minds like me cope with the delays in grants.


sadly they did not provide the source, but overall this is what we are seeing now. 

Dramatic increase in visa processing: as per current trend average would increase from ~90 days to ~250* days (i estimate it at the current trend, it may be more or less of course, i am speculating).


----------



## Shailz

One person from India has reported grant on immitracker. He lodged in April 2017. Let's wish amidst all these reports, visas start flowing in.


----------



## Landcruiser

Alright, so the usually "long" wait is going to become "longer" due to DIBP staff cuts and no adherence to standard turn around times. 

I went through few rounds of PTE just to get 10 points more during last December! It was a tough one month. I was hopeful to get a grant in about 3 months. It is nearly 8 months since I started my application to ACS.

Patience, patience, patience!


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

Kanwal9o1 said:


> AUSTRALIA VISA PROCESSING TIME TO INCREASE BECAUSE OF STAFF CUTS AND MASSIVE INCREASE IN NEW APPLICATIONS AND SECRETARY TO DIBP SAID TIME BOUND VISA PROCESSING IS NOT GUARANTEED WHICH MEANS WEBSITE SHOWING GLOBAL PROCESSING TIME IS OF NO USE
> 
> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation.
> 
> The secretary for the Department of Immigration, Mike Pezzullo, told Senate Estimates last week that he would offer no guarantee that wait times would not increase for citizenship, refugee or permanent residency visas.
> 
> However, Pezzullo claims that the issue does not concern him as he takes an “aggregated view” of the issue, nominating the threat of potentially returning foreign military insurgents and the challenge of ensuring counter-terrorism units are adequately equipped as more pressing concerns.
> 
> “At a human level, you don’t want anyone to wait for a government decision any longer than is absolutely necessary,” Pezzullo said.
> 
> “If some folks have to wait a little bit longer then so be it.”
> 
> “In a circumstances of constrained resources which applies to all government departments—because the Government’s got a strategy around deficit and debt reduction—all agencies have to then make choices about potentially growing some areas and then cutting other areas,” he said.
> 
> Pezzullo told the Senate committee that 355 staff from the visa and citizenship department have been lost since the beginning of the financial year, with the DIBP choosing to redirect its manpower to counter-terrorism efforts. He characterized the Department’s stance on border protection as of paramount importance, saying that even if more staff and funding becomes available it will most likely not be used to improve visa processing times.
> 
> (Found this on a facebook migration group, no source mentioned).
> Posting it to help curious minds like me cope with the delays in grants.




Oh man. This sucks but thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

Yeah, we just need to be patient, there is nothing much we can do. DIBP must be working under a lot of constraints : reduction in staff, increased inflow of visa applications, change of management, visa software changes, changes in few visa category, huge number of follow up calls etc., they must be doing their best. It is very difficult to maintain service levels under these conditions. 

All that we can do is wait patiently and respond quickly if a CO contacts. 

I have personally added 3 more months to my estimated visa approval.


----------



## i_am_abhi

Kanwal9o1 said:


> AUSTRALIA VISA PROCESSING TIME TO INCREASE BECAUSE OF STAFF CUTS AND MASSIVE INCREASE IN NEW APPLICATIONS AND SECRETARY TO DIBP SAID TIME BOUND VISA PROCESSING IS NOT GUARANTEED WHICH MEANS WEBSITE SHOWING GLOBAL PROCESSING TIME IS OF NO USE
> 
> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation.
> 
> The secretary for the Department of Immigration, Mike Pezzullo, told Senate Estimates last week that he would offer no guarantee that wait times would not increase for citizenship, refugee or permanent residency visas.
> 
> However, Pezzullo claims that the issue does not concern him as he takes an “aggregated view” of the issue, nominating the threat of potentially returning foreign military insurgents and the challenge of ensuring counter-terrorism units are adequately equipped as more pressing concerns.
> 
> “At a human level, you don’t want anyone to wait for a government decision any longer than is absolutely necessary,” Pezzullo said.
> 
> “If some folks have to wait a little bit longer then so be it.”
> 
> “In a circumstances of constrained resources which applies to all government departments—because the Government’s got a strategy around deficit and debt reduction—all agencies have to then make choices about potentially growing some areas and then cutting other areas,” he said.
> 
> Pezzullo told the Senate committee that 355 staff from the visa and citizenship department have been lost since the beginning of the financial year, with the DIBP choosing to redirect its manpower to counter-terrorism efforts. He characterized the Department’s stance on border protection as of paramount importance, saying that even if more staff and funding becomes available it will most likely not be used to improve visa processing times.
> 
> (Found this on a facebook migration group, no source mentioned).
> Posting it to help curious minds like me cope with the delays in grants.


Well I think this was posted on one of australian news site in May.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

Rockrider said:


> Hi Nabtex,
> 
> I am currently in visa filing process..
> 
> Looking at your case, I am planning to upload the form 1229 for both of my kids..
> Please let me know where did you upload these forms



Form 1229 is only required if one of the parent is not migrating.


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,

I had lodged my 189 visa application. I'm the primary applicant . My doubt is
1. I haven't taken PCC & meds till now ,Should I wait for CO to ask for my PCC and meds or should I obtain them and upload it asap ?
2. I have already taken PCC for my wife, now I hear that DIBP taking some time to clear the applications. So considering that PCC has a validity of 12 months , should I wait for CO to ask for my wife's PCC also and then obtain a new PCC ? Please help.

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa application. I'm the primary applicant . My doubt is
> 1. I haven't taken PCC & meds till now ,Should I wait for CO to ask for my PCC and meds or should I obtain them and upload it asap ?
> 2. I have already taken PCC for my wife, now I hear that DIBP taking some time to clear the applications. So considering that PCC has a validity of 12 months , should I wait for CO to ask for my wife's PCC also and then obtain a new PCC ? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


It is ideal to upload the default documents of PCC and Medicals so that you can avoid any delays once CO's are assigned.

Regarding your second query about the PCC expiry date, if needed then CO's will request it anyways. But I would strongly suggest and recommend to upload PCC and Medicals before being asked for it.

You never know with all the documents uploaded you will be eligible for a direct grant without any delays. All the best.


----------



## sara26

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/nat...em-to-avoid-cost-blowouts-20170712-gx9mo2.htm
One of the reasons for delay, i think...


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> sadly they did not provide the source, but overall this is what we are seeing now.
> 
> Dramatic increase in visa processing: as per current trend average would increase from ~90 days to ~250* days (i estimate it at the current trend, it may be more or less of course, i am speculating).


Visa application times set to worsen


----------



## andreyx108b

chvarma80 said:


> Visa application times set to worsen


thank you


----------



## ankitgoel10

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> 
> DIBP had a couple of months objected to a remark on the social media regarding the slow process based on immitracker data saying that only about 6% of all visas issued are reflected on the tracker
> 
> So any conclusion is unfair
> Cheers


@newbienz Really? 
I had always thought that DIBP had neither the bandwidth margin nor the inclination to monitor social media. It would be great if you could paste the link to that objection made by DIBP. I would be eagerly waiting 

@kaju


----------



## rubenr

*261311-Analyst Programmer cut off July 26 2017 invitation round*

Hi All

Is there any news on the cut off for July 26, 2017 round cut off to be reduced from 75 to 70 for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) for 189 General Category visa?

Thanks
Rubenr


----------



## seanzyc

sara26 said:


> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/nat...em-to-avoid-cost-blowouts-20170712-gx9mo2.htm
> One of the reasons for delay, i think...


404 page not found?


----------



## rubenr

*Auto updation of points in Skill Select*

Hi All

I had lodged my 189 Skillselect EOI in May 2017 with 7 years 10 months work exp in my selected occupation, after July 31, I would have 8 years work exp. (bumping up my work exp points from 10 to 15 points).

Do I need to login to Skillselect and update my year of work exp. to 8 years on July 31 manually or how is it?

Please advise.

Rubenr


----------



## andreyx108b

ankitgoel10 said:


> @newbienz Really?
> I had always thought that DIBP had neither the bandwidth margin nor the inclination to monitor social media. It would be great if you could paste the link to that objection made by DIBP. I would be eagerly waiting
> 
> @kaju


They have an official page. 

Someone pinged them saying that "why did you stop granting visas" based on the tracker and forums. 

They responded, something like: there 19000 ITAs issued, and only 1200 visa grants on the tracker, which is only ~6% of all ITAs" 

The facts as: 

1. 19K ITAs issued between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of May 2017.
2. ~5-10% never went ahead with ITA (thats my estimate. However, there estimates which vary between 5-20% never go beyond ITA)
3. Tracker has 1,900 visa lodgements between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of June 2017. 
4. To conclude sample size is anything between ~10% and ~15% (depending on how many ITAs never turned into actual lodge of visa)


----------



## hcart

Immigration to outsource visa system as Australia prepares for tourists and migration surge | International Business Times AU http://www.ibtimes.com.au/immigrati...lia-prepares-tourists-migration-surge-1556912

They are planning to outsource their processes which shows that they are under staffed.

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hcart said:


> Immigration to outsource visa system as Australia prepares for tourists and migration surge | International Business Times AU Immigration to outsource visa system as Australia prepares for tourists and migration surge | International Business Times AU
> 
> They are planning to outsource their processes which shows that they are under staffed.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


they have been somewhat outsourcing for a long time, its a long term strategy, to outsource tasks to decrease the costs. We know that they want to outsource most of their work by 2026. 

We understand that there are shortages, but how much impact it is having, well, based on # of grants - huge impact.


----------



## manpan18

rubenr said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had lodged my 189 Skillselect EOI in May 2017 with 7 years 10 months work exp in my selected occupation, after July 31, I would have 8 years work exp. (bumping up my work exp points from 10 to 15 points).
> 
> Do I need to login to Skillselect and update my year of work exp. to 8 years on July 31 manually or how is it?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Rubenr


It is automatically taken care of if you left your last job's end date as blank. Make it blank if you have not done that.


----------



## rubenr

manpan18 said:


> It is automatically taken care of if you left your last job's end date as blank. Make it blank if you have not done that.


Thank you for the detail, manpan18


----------



## pkk0574

andreyx108b said:


> they have been somewhat outsourcing for a long time, its a long term strategy, to outsource tasks to decrease the costs. We know that they want to outsource most of their work by 2026.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand that there are shortages, but how much impact it is having, well, based on # of grants - huge impact.




But the number of visas to be issued this year has remained unchanged -195K in total of which approximately 40 K for 189. If they go at this rate, they won't be able to meet their targets. At some point in time they have to up the ante (presumably)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pkk0574 said:


> But the number of visas to be issued this year has remained unchanged -195K in total of which approximately 40 K for 189. If they go at this rate, they won't be able to meet their targets. At some point in time they have to up the ante (presumably)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, they have to.


----------



## manpan18

andreyx108b said:


> ammarmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you made myimmitracker? wow.. thats awesome.... no wonder you defend it so much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But jokes apart.. awesome work!! gives people like me a pattern to deduce results from!!
> 
> Next step.. create profiles of the case officers and conduct a competition of whoever grants more visas gets a hefty prize at the end..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i did - while waiting for my grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an excellent idea - COs will need to have anonymous nicknames: "CO Warrior of Adelaide", "Winds of Brisbane", "Adelaide Giants" and "Brisbane Rangers" ahahah
Click to expand...

Really? Awesome!


----------



## neerajrk

I have same query, if some expert can please answer



bvashisht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query regarding employment verification. I have claimed 15 points for my employment. I have total experience of 14yrs and claiming for 8yrs of experience. Now I would like to know do CO does verification for entire career or only for the number of yrs for which you are claiming points.
> 
> Bhupesh
> ==========
> 263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## manpan18

sharma1981 said:


> I am having more than 10+ years of experience. How many Form 16s should i upload?


One/Latest from each company is good enough.


----------



## shacanozo

Hey Everyone 
I have received email as Queensland Nomination - Invitation to lodge an application, they are asking me to lodge an application and they are asking for some documents.
I am living in Saudi Arabia and I couldn't recognize some of the documents they are asking for such as Evidence of Registration, Statement of service and Commitment statement

I really would appreciate your advice


----------



## hasansins

Quite surprisingly all of us thought that July would be the most productive month but so far it has been the least with 20 grants on 189 only .

I believe this has something to do with Hon. Malcolm Turnbull' s new Trump affect policies. I understand national security and all that is very important in particular these days. However, most of us who lodged their visas and waiting have difficulties coping with life as we might receive grant in any given day. Even then there are much work to do i.e. selling cars, house, registering kids to schools etc. 

Continuing to live our current life with a very big unknown that can change everything is very difficult and stressful. I personally am having my very first white hairs on top of my head lately  at the age of 29. All in all I hope next week will shed some light on all the queries in our heads!


----------



## manpan18

neerajrk said:


> I have same query, if some expert can please answer
> 
> 
> 
> bvashisht said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have query regarding employment verification. I have claimed 15 points for my employment. I have total experience of 14yrs and claiming for 8yrs of experience. Now I would like to know do CO does verification for entire career or only for the number of yrs for which you are claiming points.
> 
> Bhupesh
> ==========
> 263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..
Click to expand...

Nobody can tell you for sure but simply speaking, it depends how satisfied the CO is with your profile. If they doubt any information/document they will perform a check. If your last employer is know to perform background checks of it's employees then DIBP might only verify your last one. Or may be one more in the past. It could be claimed or unclaimed because unclaimed was also considered by your assessing authority. There is no set rule to this. I got a call and they asked me to provide authorization letter so that they can collect details from my current employer. It's required by my employer. I asked them if they needed that for all my employers and the lady said "No. Just the last one". I don't think that means they will not perform more checks if they are not satisfied.


----------



## sara26

Source :Canberra Times

Immigration Department moves to outsource visa system to avoid cost blow-outs


Doug Dingwall

Jul 12, 2017

SHARESHARE ON FACEBOOKSHARE ON TWITTERLINKThe Immigration Department plans to hand over large parts of its visa application work to private players.*Photo: Getty Images

Private operators would*run*large parts of Australia's visa system and charge migrants*under an*Immigration Department plan*to avoid cost blow-outs*and cope with booming visitor demand.*

As the country prepares for a surge in tourists*and migration,*the government has floated changes to its immigration system letting companies administer tests, detect fraud and recommend decisions to grant or refuse visas.

Vast swathes of its visa system would gradually move to private companies*in contracts valued together up to $9 billion over ten years, a cost burden that could be*heaped*partly on migrants and travellers through user charges.*

Immigration has briefed industry players in San Francisco, Singapore and Bangalore, and has also invited artificial intelligence and robotics companies to help it design a new visa system in a bid to automate more*assessments, potentially with AI.

The department hopes the overhaul will prepare it for an expected*50 per cent surge in visa and citizenship applications by 2026, when numbers are predicted*to top 13 million a year.*

Businesses already shoulder*20 per cent of the work in Immigration's visa system, but the department told private operators in a consultation paper applications had reached unprecedented numbers and it wanted to avoid cost blow-outs by involving*them more.*

"This would enable the department's staff to focus on the more complex elements of the visa business," it said.*

"Doing so is expected to drive substantial financial and non-financial benefits for the Australian public, applicants, the government and the market."


While Immigration would*outsource much of its visa application work, it would still control*security assessments, intelligence work, enforcement, decisions on ambiguous cases requiring human judgement, and decision reviews.

"The department would retain functions where direct control is necessary for ensuring government sovereignty over decision-making and the protection of the Australian community," it said.

At first,*Immigration*would choose*companies*to design and run a digital service*for online applications that would decide automatically if applications and visa grants were valid in a project*costing up to $2 billion over ten years.*

The set-up would also generate and send letters advising applicants of decisions and the department's reasoning, requesting*further information or inviting*them to*comment on adverse findings.

But the bid to outsource more work could also enlist private operators to*detect*fraud, assess applicants' character, and decide whether applications were genuine*using technology, including possibly artificial intelligence.

Companies would also*take over onshore health assessments under one or more contracts worth $1 billion, and offshore services in work valued at $1.5 billion.

The department has asked for industry players to advise whether they could take over parts of the visa system it would outsource to them under the floated changes.

Immigration is planning to outsource much of its visa work*after a scathing national audit report of its*IT security program found it was*vulnerable to*cyber attacks,*putting*personal data at risk.

It has*not set a timeframe*to*adopt all four cyber security measures*required to defend*it from threats, after missing*a 2016 deadline*to make the changes.*


----------



## cadimi

hasansins said:


> Quite surprisingly all of us thought that July would be the most productive month but so far it has been the least with 20 grants on 189 only .
> 
> I believe this has something to do with Hon. Malcolm Turnbull' s new Trump affect policies. I understand national security and all that is very important in particular these days. However, most of us who lodged their visas and waiting have difficulties coping with life as we might receive grant in any given day. Even then there are much work to do i.e. selling cars, house, registering kids to schools etc.
> 
> Continuing to live our current life with a very big unknown that can change everything is very difficult and stressful. I personally am having my very first white hairs on top of my head lately  at the age of 29. All in all I hope next week will shed some light on all the queries in our heads!


Sure buddy, waiting is such a killing game at this stage of life, we are not 21 or 22 years old anymore. Hopefully just half of my hair turns grey when grant comes.


----------



## Gagz

sara26 said:


> Source :Canberra Times
> 
> Immigration Department moves to outsource visa system to avoid cost blow-outs
> 
> 
> Doug Dingwall
> 
> Jul 12, 2017
> 
> SHARESHARE ON FACEBOOKSHARE ON TWITTERLINKThe Immigration Department plans to hand over large parts of its visa application work to private players.*Photo: Getty Images
> 
> Private operators would*run*large parts of Australia's visa system and charge migrants*under an*Immigration Department plan*to avoid cost blow-outs*and cope with booming visitor demand.*
> 
> As the country prepares for a surge in tourists*and migration,*the government has floated changes to its immigration system letting companies administer tests, detect fraud and recommend decisions to grant or refuse visas.
> 
> Vast swathes of its visa system would gradually move to private companies*in contracts valued together up to $9 billion over ten years, a cost burden that could be*heaped*partly on migrants and travellers through user charges.*
> 
> Immigration has briefed industry players in San Francisco, Singapore and Bangalore, and has also invited artificial intelligence and robotics companies to help it design a new visa system in a bid to automate more*assessments, potentially with AI.
> 
> The department hopes the overhaul will prepare it for an expected*50 per cent surge in visa and citizenship applications by 2026, when numbers are predicted*to top 13 million a year.*
> 
> Businesses already shoulder*20 per cent of the work in Immigration's visa system, but the department told private operators in a consultation paper applications had reached unprecedented numbers and it wanted to avoid cost blow-outs by involving*them more.*
> 
> "This would enable the department's staff to focus on the more complex elements of the visa business," it said.*
> 
> "Doing so is expected to drive substantial financial and non-financial benefits for the Australian public, applicants, the government and the market."
> 
> 
> While Immigration would*outsource much of its visa application work, it would still control*security assessments, intelligence work, enforcement, decisions on ambiguous cases requiring human judgement, and decision reviews.
> 
> "The department would retain functions where direct control is necessary for ensuring government sovereignty over decision-making and the protection of the Australian community," it said.
> 
> At first,*Immigration*would choose*companies*to design and run a digital service*for online applications that would decide automatically if applications and visa grants were valid in a project*costing up to $2 billion over ten years.*
> 
> The set-up would also generate and send letters advising applicants of decisions and the department's reasoning, requesting*further information or inviting*them to*comment on adverse findings.
> 
> But the bid to outsource more work could also enlist private operators to*detect*fraud, assess applicants' character, and decide whether applications were genuine*using technology, including possibly artificial intelligence.
> 
> Companies would also*take over onshore health assessments under one or more contracts worth $1 billion, and offshore services in work valued at $1.5 billion.
> 
> The department has asked for industry players to advise whether they could take over parts of the visa system it would outsource to them under the floated changes.
> 
> Immigration is planning to outsource much of its visa work*after a scathing national audit report of its*IT security program found it was*vulnerable to*cyber attacks,*putting*personal data at risk.
> 
> It has*not set a timeframe*to*adopt all four cyber security measures*required to defend*it from threats, after missing*a 2016 deadline*to make the changes.*


Long post :behindsofa:

What's the crux?


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Living with same uncertainty Brother. Every start of the week brings hope. I with my family; kids going to school finds it harder to plan about moving with no idea of Grant date. I hope all others with family waiting would be undergoing same situation.




hasansins said:


> Quite surprisingly all of us thought that July would be the most productive month but so far it has been the least with 20 grants on 189 only .
> 
> I believe this has something to do with Hon. Malcolm Turnbull' s new Trump affect policies. I understand national security and all that is very important in particular these days. However, most of us who lodged their visas and waiting have difficulties coping with life as we might receive grant in any given day. Even then there are much work to do i.e. selling cars, house, registering kids to schools etc.
> 
> Continuing to live our current life with a very big unknown that can change everything is very difficult and stressful. I personally am having my very first white hairs on top of my head lately  at the age of 29. All in all I hope next week will shed some light on all the queries in our heads!


----------



## rocktopus

pkk0574 said:


> But the number of visas to be issued this year has remained unchanged -195K in total of which approximately 40 K for 189. If they go at this rate, they won't be able to meet their targets. At some point in time they have to up the ante (presumably)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's also not forget that we're only 3 weeks into the new financial year. While it seems slower than previous years at the same time, I think it is too soon to worry that they won't meet their targeted visa number issue this year...


----------



## sunny.mnyl

Hi all

I got an commencement mail from Adelaide CO. status of my immi account is still received and no change. he only mention that file is under processing and they will contact if any doc reqd. please let me know what does it mean? whether they have reviewed all my docs or they have just started looking into my file?

233411|invite: feb-2017|lodge :20Apr2017


----------



## Kulwinder84

sunny.mnyl said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> I got an commencement mail from Adelaide CO. status of my immi account is still received and no change. he only mention that file is under processing and they will contact if any doc reqd. please let me know what does it mean? whether they have reviewed all my docs or they have just started looking into my file?
> 
> 
> 
> 233411|invite: feb-2017|lodge :20Apr2017




Just started brother. Must not have reviewed yet as per me if you have got an email just today. They now will verify each and every doc as per their requirement. I believe, your status should be "AIP". All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

rocktopus said:


> Let's also not forget that we're only 3 weeks into the new financial year. While it seems slower than previous years at the same time, I think it is too soon to worry that they won't meet their targeted visa number issue this year...


The 190K figure is a limit not a target. DIBP is under no obligation to meet it !!


----------



## sunny.mnyl

Kulwinder84 said:


> sunny.mnyl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> I got an commencement mail from Adelaide CO. status of my immi account is still received and no change. he only mention that file is under processing and they will contact if any doc reqd. please let me know what does it mean? whether they have reviewed all my docs or they have just started looking into my file?
> 
> 
> 
> 233411|invite: feb-2017|lodge :20Apr2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started brother. Must not have reviewed yet as per me if you have got an email just today. They now will verify each and every doc as per their requirement. I believe, your status should be "AIP". All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks kulwinder

Status is still recieved thats why i am wondering.


----------



## jazz25

Gagz said:


> Long post :behindsofa:
> 
> What's the crux?


These are long term plans. These should not have drastic effects on visa grants that we're seeing currently.
I believe there's some other reason behind the slow grant rates. Hoping for the situations to improve in coming days


----------



## Rockrider

nabtex said:


> Form 1229 is only required if one of the parent is not migrating.


Ooh.. Okie nabtex..

In my case both are migrating.. 
Thanks a lot for the information 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk

Hi friends,

I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.
have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application. Please advise.

Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarees

Hi All,

This is Sabarees from Chennai and i would like to apply the PR for Aussie migration. I have completed the BSC Computer science (12 Yrs Schooling & 3 Yrs Degree) and please guide me under which category i need to apply the VISA and create the CDR for the same. Need your help.

Regards, Sabari


----------



## andreyx108b

sabarees said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Sabarees from Chennai and i would like to apply the PR for Aussie migration. I have completed the BSC Computer science (12 Yrs Schooling & 3 Yrs Degree) and please guide me under which category i need to apply the VISA and create the CDR for the same. Need your help.
> 
> Regards, Sabari


Please read about getting assessment first, if you are in IT then you need to read about ACS (Australian Computer Society)


----------



## trombokk

Hi friends,

I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.

I have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application and will be submitted once asked. Please advise.

Thanks


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarees

andreyx108b said:


> Please read about getting assessment first, if you are in IT then you need to read about ACS (Australian Computer Society)




Thanks for your suggestions... actually my background is telecom and have 10 years experience in this industry.. then which category i am eligible to apply the PR?. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

trombokk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.
> have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Form 1221 is frequently requested by the CO, it is better not to take chance and get further delay in getting visa grant. Most of the info is already there in Form 80, you can copy and paste in 1221 and submit. You can ask your agent on why he/she insists it is not needed.


----------



## Rockrider

trombokk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.
> 
> I have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application and will be submitted once asked. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Bro.. even I am in process of submitting visa application for 189..

I have no agent. Doing on own.. 

As per the suggestion given by others, there is no harm in submitting relevant documents additionally upfront before being Asked.. 

This will reduce turnaround if any..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Rockrider said:


> Bro.. even I am in process of submitting visa application for 189..
> 
> I have no agent. Doing on own..
> 
> As per the suggestion given by others, there is no harm in submitting relevant documents additionally upfront before being Asked..
> 
> This will reduce turnaround if any..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



One question

a) Are you submitting tax documents? If yes, are they attested? 
b) If ans to (a) is yes, then for how many years?


----------



## zaback21

trombokk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.
> 
> I have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application and will be submitted once asked. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Do any of the agent actually ever visit the DIBP site at all or they just do whatever they like.

Here: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream


----------



## zaback21

sabarees said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Sabarees from Chennai and i would like to apply the PR for Aussie migration. I have completed the BSC Computer science (12 Yrs Schooling & 3 Yrs Degree) and please guide me under which category i need to apply the VISA and create the CDR for the same. Need your help.
> 
> Regards, Sabari





sabarees said:


> Thanks for your suggestions... actually my background is telecom and have 10 years experience in this industry.. then which category i am eligible to apply the PR?. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get both assessed and submit two separate EOI if you like or just get one, it's your decision.

ACS: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - July 2017.pdf

EA: https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

This will explain : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


----------



## hcart

pkk0574 said:


> But the number of visas to be issued this year has remained unchanged -195K in total of which approximately 40 K for 189. If they go at this rate, they won't be able to meet their targets. At some point in time they have to up the ante (presumably)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apart from the fact you have stated, they have started a New Zealand 189 stream within existing quota.Any one correct me if I am wrong but I believe the quota hasn't increased compared to last year. 

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

neerajrk said:


> I have same query, if some expert can please answer




Number of years of experience you claim for points.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rirasaki

Hello,

Do we know approximately how many 189 applications are in "Assessment in Progress" stage and awaiting grant?

Previous comments indicated ~20 received grant for 189 in July. But, 20 out of HOW MANY? :O


----------



## jithooos

rirasaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we know approximately how many 189 applications are in "Assessment in Progress" stage and awaiting grant?
> 
> Previous comments indicated ~20 received grant for 189 in July. But, 20 out of HOW MANY? :O




Exact figures are difficult to guess. Whatever mentioned here is purely some analysis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrathore

*189 granted today but IED is too short*

Hi All,

I and my dependants (wife and daughter) have been granted 189 visa today.
I was elated until I read that my initial entry date is 06th aug 2017.
This leaves me with only few days to travel to AUS with my family.

My time lines were:
Applied : 28th dec
75 points for developer Programmer.
CO contacted twice from Brisbane.
Grant from Adelaide.

Now I am tensed to make this trip at such a short notice.
I have mailed them to extend the date but not sure what will happen.

Do anyone have a contact number where I can contact the department?


----------



## rirasaki

Thanks .. but exact number is not required. 

Do we even have an indicative estimate ? Like, is it in double or triple digits or MORE ???

If applications awaiting grant are around 500, then wait is of another 3-5 months, OTHERWISE with 2000-5000 applications, it can be anywhere from 7 months to 1.5 years.


----------



## Gagz

rirasaki said:


> Thanks .. but exact number is not required.
> 
> Do we even have an indicative estimate ? Like, is it in double or triple digits or MORE ???
> 
> If applications awaiting grant are around 500, then wait is of another 3-5 months, OTHERWISE with 2000-5000 applications, it can be anywhere from 7 months to 1.5 years.


how are you predicting the 3-5months and 7-1.5months?... plz share the logic.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

ashrathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my dependants (wife and daughter) have been granted 189 visa today.
> I was elated until I read that my initial entry date is 06th aug 2017.
> This leaves me with only few days to travel to AUS with my family.
> 
> My time lines were:
> Applied : 28th dec
> 75 points for developer Programmer.
> CO contacted twice from Brisbane.
> Grant from Adelaide.
> 
> Now I am tensed to make this trip at such a short notice.
> I have mailed them to extend the date but not sure what will happen.
> 
> Do anyone have a contact number where I can contact the department?


First of all, Congrats mate! you finally got it after a long wait! 
Sorry i can be of very little help to you in giving contact details of DIBP, But i'm sure one from here who have already contacted DIBP over the phone, can easily give them. 
just like your case, after visa, EID is my next fear. Please keep me posted if you get a positive response from CO or DIBP with regard to EID extension. 

All the best! Hope things will be alright!


----------



## NB

ashrathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my dependants (wife and daughter) have been granted 189 visa today.
> I was elated until I read that my initial entry date is 06th aug 2017.
> This leaves me with only few days to travel to AUS with my family.
> 
> My time lines were:
> Applied : 28th dec
> 75 points for developer Programmer.
> CO contacted twice from Brisbane.
> Grant from Adelaide.
> 
> Now I am tensed to make this trip at such a short notice.
> I have mailed them to extend the date but not sure what will happen.
> 
> Do anyone have a contact number where I can contact the department?


You have such a short time window
You can't afford to waste time in trying to contact the department

You should plan a day trip to Australia to just meet the IED

Cheers


----------



## bhupendrababun

ashrathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my dependants (wife and daughter) have been granted 189 visa today.
> I was elated until I read that my initial entry date is 06th aug 2017.
> This leaves me with only few days to travel to AUS with my family.
> 
> My time lines were:
> Applied : 28th dec
> 75 points for developer Programmer.
> CO contacted twice from Brisbane.
> Grant from Adelaide.
> 
> Now I am tensed to make this trip at such a short notice.
> I have mailed them to extend the date but not sure what will happen.
> 
> Do anyone have a contact number where I can contact the department?


Congratulations for the grant 

06th August hmm short period of time.

Try to validate your trip and make the final move after you settle down your things.

Anyways all the best and keep us posted if anything you heard back from DIBP.

Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rirasaki

~20 in July as per forum.
Take it as 1/5 of total (most people will be passive visitors), so 100.

Therefore, 500 be in 5 months, but previous years' trends could shorten time to 3 months.

Now for 500 wait is 5 months, for 1000 its 12 months (due to more no. of complex cases consuming CO's time) and so on ..

.. what is your estimate?


----------



## Rockrider

sharma1981 said:


> One question
> 
> a) Are you submitting tax documents? If yes, are they attested?
> b) If ans to (a) is yes, then for how many years?


have form 16 for all my experience(8 years). 
But IT returns are not filed for few years in between( have 5 years returns statement with me).. 

I am planning to attest them before I upload.. 

Anyone else done earlier can also reply on this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

rirasaki said:


> ~20 in July as per forum.
> Take it as 1/5 of total (most people will be passive visitors), so 100.
> 
> Therefore, 500 be in 5 months, but previous years' trends could shorten time to 3 months.
> 
> Now for 500 wait is 5 months, for 1000 its 12 months (due to more no. of complex cases consuming CO's time) and so on ..
> 
> .. what is your estimate?




You cannot expect the same trend to follow in the coming months. This analysis seems to be impractical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

trombokk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.
> have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk




In my case, being main applicant, my consultant added form 80 not 1221 form. Is that to be added too? But he has added form 1221 of my wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rirasaki

jithooos said:


> You cannot expect the same trend to follow in the coming months. This analysis seems to be impractical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



True my friend, it looks impractical. :nod:

But, do we know avg. grants per month in 2017 so far? 
And how many applications are pending for grant? :scared: .. not adding new ones for simplicity.


----------



## Gagz

rirasaki said:


> ~20 in July as per forum.
> Take it as 1/5 of total (most people will be passive visitors), so 100.
> 
> Therefore, 500 be in 5 months, but previous years' trends could shorten time to 3 months.
> 
> Now for 500 wait is 5 months, for 1000 its 12 months (due to more no. of complex cases consuming CO's time) and so on ..
> 
> .. what is your estimate?


here you are assuming dibp will grant similar number of cases as what they did till now in july.  you and i both know its a big assumption.
Had their verification process be automated (like invites) then this could be true.

Also this year many external factors are there like new ministry, layoffs, etc etc. because of which you can't with all certainity predict the grant number in coming months.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

trombokk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.
> have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


It is advisable to do so. refer to below extract from the 190 Checklist

"Additional Character requirements
Each person who is 18 years or older can complete and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application can reduce processing times.
Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé)."

with the link to the source https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## bulop

hello. for 189 visa it says visa processing time is approx. 7 months.

that means time starts after we upload all the relevant documents like pcc and medicals ?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Yes! That is the minimum timeline and going by the delays offlate add another 2 months window for sure.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ashrathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I and my dependants (wife and daughter) have been granted 189 visa today.
> 
> I was elated until I read that my initial entry date is 06th aug 2017.
> 
> This leaves me with only few days to travel to AUS with my family.
> 
> 
> 
> My time lines were:
> 
> Applied : 28th dec
> 
> 75 points for developer Programmer.
> 
> CO contacted twice from Brisbane.
> 
> Grant from Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am tensed to make this trip at such a short notice.
> 
> I have mailed them to extend the date but not sure what will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Do anyone have a contact number where I can contact the department?




You can call them and email, they will extend IED, they most probably already did by sending a letter of non compliance with arriving within initial date of entry, check please. If not contact them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

zaback21 said:


> Do any of the agent actually ever visit the DIBP site at all or they just do whatever they like.
> 
> Here: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream


there are some reasons why they don't want to upload the docs.... at least thats what my understanding is based on conversations with a number of agents.


----------



## seanzyc

trombokk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum. As I am preparing to apply for 190 visa and will be uploading all the docs I.e. Form80, PCC, medical along with the supporting docs.
> have a query should I also upload form 1221?My agent is insisting that it is not required during visa application. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Yes it is not mandatory, but may be requested by co.
To avoid further delay, I suggest you to submit it anyway. Most of the info is also on Form 80, so very easy to fill out.


----------



## seanzyc

ashrathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my dependants (wife and daughter) have been granted 189 visa today.
> I was elated until I read that my initial entry date is 06th aug 2017.
> This leaves me with only few days to travel to AUS with my family.
> 
> My time lines were:
> Applied : 28th dec
> 75 points for developer Programmer.
> CO contacted twice from Brisbane.
> Grant from Adelaide.
> 
> Now I am tensed to make this trip at such a short notice.
> I have mailed them to extend the date but not sure what will happen.
> 
> Do anyone have a contact number where I can contact the department?


Dont know how soon they will reply to your mail. Try to call them.

If things dont work out, you can just buy the cheapest round ticket and take a short trip to aus.


----------



## andreyx108b

As i said above, you still have more than 2 weeks, call them and e-mail them, they would allow you to travel after IED - it did happen to many.


----------



## Capt ASR

andreyx108b said:


> there are some reasons why they don't want to upload the docs.... at least thats what my understanding is based on conversations with a number of agents.




What could be the possible reasons ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

Capt ASR said:


> What could be the possible reasons ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they don't bother to fill in the legend long forms I guess....


----------



## sharv

i applied for victoria 190 on 7 july, mechanical engineer 60+5 points .. got refusal on 14 july.. that was pretty fast... can any one plz help to explain what could be reason.. and does it it means i have a bad case now for 189 too? i have applied eoi for 189 on 9 december 2016.

really disappointed..what should i do now?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sharv said:


> i applied for victoria 190 on 7 july, mechanical engineer 60+5 points .. got refusal on 14 july.. that was pretty fast... can any one plz help to explain what could be reason.. and does it it means i have a bad case now for 189 too? i have applied eoi for 189 on 9 december 2016.
> 
> really disappointed..what should i do now?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Victoria has its own selection criteria, however, refusal from Victoria does not mean that you have less chances via sc189 or NSW for example.


----------



## sharv

andreyx108b said:


> Victoria has its own selection criteria, however, refusal from Victoria does not mean that you have less chances via sc189 or NSW for example.


okay. thank you bro.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pravinetc

*Form 80/Issues/Grant 2017*

Hello Guys,

I am new to the forum. Just wanted to get your opinion on something which is bothering me in terms of my 189 application
I applied for 189 on Jan 8th 2017 Got a CO contact on 30th Jan asking for more evidence for Overseas Employment. I provide it to them by 8th Feb. 
After all this i haven't got any update from them till date. The question here is when i was going through my Form 80 i found out that i had added an employment for which i had not claimed and points . That employment i have not mentioned in my ACS nor EOI but somehow (my bad) i mentioned it on for 80. As i was working as a On job Engineer i have no proof backing that and this was the reason i didnt claim the points for it.
So can you guys let me know if this may hurt me and if yes how can i mitigate or resolve this issue.


----------



## Rockrider

pravinetc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum. Just wanted to get your opinion on something which is bothering me in terms of my 189 application
> I applied for 189 on Jan 8th 2017 Got a CO contact on 30th Jan asking for more evidence for Overseas Employment. I provide it to them by 8th Feb.
> After all this i haven't got any update from them till date. The question here is when i was going through my Form 80 i found out that i had added an employment for which i had not claimed and points . That employment i have not mentioned in my ACS nor EOI but somehow (my bad) i mentioned it on for 80. As i was working as a On job Engineer i have no proof backing that and this was the reason i didnt claim the points for it.
> So can you guys let me know if this may hurt me and if yes how can i mitigate or resolve this issue.


Do not worry much about for any job for which you have not claimed points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

Rockrider said:


> Do not worry much about for any job for which you have not claimed points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No employment verification will be done for me I guess?


----------



## sharma1981

*VISA log doc upload*

Hello

a) Do they have separate sections in Document Upload for Primary applicant and Partner after 189 VISA is lodged?

OR its all under one MEGA doc upload section?

b) Do we need to upload all the salary slips for a particular organization OR separating by 3-4 mmonths GAP is also OK?


----------



## KeeDa

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> a) Do they have separate sections in Document Upload for Primary applicant and Partner after 189 VISA is lodged?
> 
> OR its all under one MEGA doc upload section?
> 
> b) Do we need to upload all the salary slips for a particular organization OR separating by 3-4 mmonths GAP is also OK?


a) Separate for every person in your application.

b) You are free to provide what you think would be a good evidence to prove your claims. There is no specific guideline from DIBP about it, but one payslip (and matching bank statement) per quarter is the norm.


----------



## zaback21

andreyx108b said:


> there are some reasons why they don't want to upload the docs.... at least thats what my understanding is based on conversations with a number of agents.


They are just unnecessary delaying the grant. I would rather wait a month or so after invite to be able to lodge Complete Application than lodge and get CO contact. Considering how slow the grant has been in the recent months, one should aim to get direct grant.


----------



## seanzyc

zaback21 said:


> They are just unnecessary delaying the grant. I would rather wait a month or so after invite to be able to lodge Complete Application than lodge and get CO contact. Considering how slow the grant has been in the recent months, one should aim to get direct grant.


My understanding is that as long as the application is 'complete' before allocating to a case officer, it is enough for a direct grant.

Given the fact that recently co allocation takes around (or even more than) 2 months, maybe the new strategy is to just submit the visa application as soon as possible. Now we've got 2 months to prepare the documents...

Am I right?


----------



## zaback21

seanzyc said:


> My understanding is that as long as the application is 'complete' before allocating to a case officer, it is enough for a direct grant.
> 
> Given the fact that recently co allocation takes around (or even more than) 2 months, maybe the new strategy is to just submit the visa application as soon as possible. Now we've got 2 months to prepare the documents...
> 
> Am I right?


I am not sure if it takes 2 months for CO allocation. I saw some cases in June where CO was allocated in 10 days or so. Not sure about July. In any case, I would wait and lodge than get CO contact.


----------



## seanzyc

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure if it takes 2 months for CO allocation. I saw some cases in June where CO was allocated in 10 days or so. Not sure about July. In any case, I would wait and lodge than get CO contact.


Recent first co contact are all from the beginning~middle of May (189 visa).

That person in June got contacted in 10 days is really lucky.


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,

Need help on how to fix an appointment for medicals for visa 189.

I have lodged my visa couple of days back. In the document upload page I obtained my HAPID. Now how and where to fix the medical appointment. The website shows a location in new Delhi . 

Please let me know on how to proceed and the charges apply for a family of 3 ( me , wife and 3 yr old kid )

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Need help on how to fix an appointment for medicals for visa 189.
> 
> I have lodged my visa couple of days back. In the document upload page I obtained my HAPID. Now how and where to fix the medical appointment. The website shows a location in new Delhi .
> 
> Please let me know on how to proceed and the charges apply for a family of 3 ( me , wife and 3 yr old kid )
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk



If you already have your HAP Id contact the medical center or visit to schedule the appointment. Take along with you the hap id and the original passport. Charges to perform yhe medicals may vary with different medical centers.


----------



## Panda112

Well mate, as much as I love agreeing with you, I'd beg to differ here. CO allocations are currently taking at least two month. This gives the applicant ample time to collect all the documents and lodging early puts him/her in advantage.

I'd definitely go with the idea to lodge visa first and upload docs ASAP. Applications need to (and I strongly suggest to) be complete with all docs before CO assignment.

Based on Immitracker: Total no of cases between 18 May and 1 July who had CO allocation/grant=1 (That's the past two months)



zaback21 said:


> I am not sure if it takes 2 months for CO allocation. I saw some cases in June where CO was allocated in 10 days or so. Not sure about July. In any case, I would wait and lodge than get CO contact.


----------



## NuRa

While uploading the documents ,

1. Do we have to fill and upload forms 47a, 80 and 1221 for all persons over 18 years ? 

2. If yes, under which category do we need to upload them ?

3. Is there any other form to be filled for depends under 18 ?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

NuRa said:


> While uploading the documents ,
> 
> 1. Do we have to fill and upload forms 47a, 80 and 1221 for all persons over 18 years ?
> 
> 2. If yes, under which category do we need to upload them ?
> 
> 3. Is there any other form to be filled for depends under 18 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


I have not heard anyone uploading form 47A so no idea about that

Form 80 and 1221 has to be submitted for everybody included in the application aged above 18

The forms will.be uploaded under th additional character requirements 

Please do not include anybody in the application other then your spouse and children 


Cheers


----------



## zaback21

NuRa said:


> While uploading the documents ,
> 
> 1. Do we have to fill and upload forms 47a, 80 and 1221 for all persons over 18 years ?
> 
> 2. If yes, under which category do we need to upload them ?
> 
> 3. Is there any other form to be filled for depends under 18 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


Form 47a is for dependents 18 or older, hence you should.

DIBP has nicely linked what you need to do , so all are given here under *Gather your documents*: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream

Form 80 says anyone above 16 needs to be filled, so I am not sure if anyone under 18 but above 16 needs to fill Form 80 or not.

But for anyone above 18, it is better to fill both Form 80 & 1221.

You upload documents for each applicant in their own respective area.


----------



## m0nm0n

Hi all,

I need some advice please.

I am claiming 3 years of Australian experience under my 190 application. 1st year was with an employer, 2nd and 3rd years was with another employer. My issue is with my first year of experience.

The first year was part time with an employer. I have a contract and reference letter for that year and the employer used to pay me cash with no payslips or group certificate issued. The employer went into administration and that's why my employment has ended with that employer.

I have submitted my contract and reference letter to claim points for that year. Now, the CO came back and he was not satisfied with the submitted documents and requested payslips, bank statements, etc. to verify my claimed points.

What should I do?
Should I prepare a statutory declaration explaining the above? Do you reckon they will accept it?

Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## Panda112

m0nm0n said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice please.
> 
> I am claiming 3 years of Australian experience under my 190 application. 1st year was with an employer, 2nd and 3rd years was with another employer. My issue is with my first year of experience.
> 
> The first year was part time with an employer. I have a contract and reference letter for that year and the employer used to pay me cash with no payslips or group certificate issued. The employer went into administration and that's why my employment has ended with that employer.
> 
> I have submitted my contract and reference letter to claim points for that year. Now, the CO came back and he was not satisfied with the submitted documents and requested payslips, bank statements, etc. to verify my claimed points.
> 
> What should I do?
> Should I prepare a statutory declaration explaining the above? Do you reckon they will accept it?
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks.


They might, but i highly suspect it. What you need is strong evidence (third party evidence from government agencies like tax docs, work permit) or insurance agencies or retirement savings record or bank statement.

It'll be difficult to convince CO just with a declaration. If he isn't convinced, your file is pushed months away.

So I'd suggest you come up with something pretty strong.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Panda112 said:


> They might, but i highly suspect it. What you need is strong evidence (third party evidence from government agencies like tax docs, work permit) or insurance agencies or retirement savings record or bank statement.
> 
> It'll be difficult to convince CO just with a declaration. If he isn't convinced, your file is pushed months away.
> 
> So I'd suggest you come up with something pretty strong.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Also you say part time. <40 hrs of employment doesn't count to your experience. Hope you didn't Overclaim your points.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

m0nm0n said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advice please.
> 
> I am claiming 3 years of Australian experience under my 190 application. 1st year was with an employer, 2nd and 3rd years was with another employer. My issue is with my first year of experience.
> 
> The first year was part time with an employer. I have a contract and reference letter for that year and the employer used to pay me cash with no payslips or group certificate issued. The employer went into administration and that's why my employment has ended with that employer.
> 
> I have submitted my contract and reference letter to claim points for that year. Now, the CO came back and he was not satisfied with the submitted documents and requested payslips, bank statements, etc. to verify my claimed points.
> 
> What should I do?
> Should I prepare a statutory declaration explaining the above? Do you reckon they will accept it?
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks.


It's compulsory for Australian employers to deduct PAYG from your salary and give you the certificate 
Even if you were paid in cash, there is no way the employer would not have deducted the tax

Did you file the income tax return for that year ?
Have you got the assessment?

If you don't have any of it , and If I were the CO, I would be very very concerned that this is a false experience claim

Cheers


----------



## m0nm0n

Panda112 said:


> Also you say part time. <40 hrs of employment doesn't count to your experience. Hope you didn't Overclaim your points.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Based on immigration website, you can claim 1 year of experience if you worked at least 20 hours per week.


----------



## m0nm0n

newbienz said:


> It's compulsory for Australian employers to deduct PAYG from your salary and give you the certificate
> Even if you were paid in cash, there is no way the employer would not have deducted the tax
> 
> Did you file the income tax return for that year ?
> Have you got the assessment?
> 
> If you don't have any of it , and If I were the CO, I would be very very concerned that this is a false experience claim
> 
> Cheers



I don't know what the employer have done in the background and NO I haven't submitted a tax return for that year as I asked one of my friends and he confirmed that if my annual salary is less than $18k there will be no tax deducted and I shouldn't worry about the tax return for the first year. (Note: my annual salary was about $15k only).

To be honest with you, it was my first year in Australia and I was on student visa. I didn't know much about the rules and my main concern is to get paid to cover my expenses.

I have a contract in place and reference letter, but the problem is the company went to administration and I don't have any current contacts to get any further evidence. Not sure what should be done!!!


----------



## NB

m0nm0n said:


> I don't know what the employer have done in the background and NO I haven't submitted a tax return for that year as I asked one of my friends and he confirmed that if my annual salary is less than $18k there will be no tax deducted and I shouldn't worry about the tax return for the first year. (Note: my annual salary was about $15k only).
> 
> To be honest with you, it was my first year in Australia and I was on student visa. I didn't know much about the rules and my main concern is to get paid to cover my expenses.
> 
> I have a contract in place and reference letter, but the problem is the company went to administration and I don't have any current contacts to get any further evidence. Not sure what should be done!!!


I understand your situation, but the problem is that the contract and the reference letter cannot be verified by the CO nor can your provide any supporting evidence for the same.
If this portion of the experience is removed by the CO will your points change ?
Also did you deposit the salary you got in the bank regularly?


Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

*Form 16 upload*

Hello 

DO we need to merge all Form16 as a single PDF while uploading docs post VISA application submission OR separately? Mine are for last 10 years and belong to different employers.

Any suggestions?


----------



## laxswa

One of my employers accounts referee has left the job and currently his number is switched off. The salary certificate has company address in its letter head which is ok...Do i need to update this information?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> DO we need to merge all Form16 as a single PDF while uploading docs post VISA application submission OR separately? Mine are for last 10 years and belong to different employers.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You have limited number of 60 slots for uploading documents

Merge all Form 16 in 1 file.
It's good enough
Just take care to merge them chronologically 

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Sorry, Mistaken it with the Canadian law



m0nm0n said:


> Based on immigration website, you can claim 1 year of experience if you worked at least 20 hours per week.


Your situation is quite understandable and similar to many international students. But CO must be asking for some external docs, any other evidence not related to your employer. If you personally deposited the cash in a bank each month after receiving your pay then I suppose it can serve as an evidence. But even that won't be a strong evidence.

Also, do take care that if you worked >20 hrs a week (employer-1 and 2) and employer-2 deposited your taxes to Australian Government, then claiming point from employer-1 may cause CO to discover that you worked>20 hrs a week and this might be a violation of your then Student visa terms.




m0nm0n said:


> I don't know what the employer have done in the background and NO I haven't submitted a tax return for that year as I asked one of my friends and he confirmed that if my annual salary is less than $18k there will be no tax deducted and I shouldn't worry about the tax return for the first year. (Note: my annual salary was about $15k only).
> 
> To be honest with you, it was my first year in Australia and I was on student visa. I didn't know much about the rules and my main concern is to get paid to cover my expenses.
> 
> I have a contract in place and reference letter, but the problem is the company went to administration and I don't have any current contacts to get any further evidence. Not sure what should be done!!!


----------



## m0nm0n

newbienz said:


> I understand your situation, but the problem is that the contract and the reference letter cannot be verified by the CO nor can your provide any supporting evidence for the same.
> If this portion of the experience is removed by the CO will your points change ?
> Also did you deposit the salary you got in the bank regularly?
> 
> 
> Cheers


I am claiming 3 years which gives me 10 points; if 1 year is removed, then I will be only getting 5 points.

Below is my summary:
80 points (under subclass 189)
85 points (under subclass 190) >> I got state sponsor and submitted my application for subclass 190.

If they did not approve 1 year out of the 3 years australian experience, then my points will be as follows:
75 points (under subclass 189)
80 points (under subclass 190)

Having said that, I am not sure whether the whole application will be rejected or not.

No I didn't deposit the money in my bank accounts .. I was getting around $290 per week which was used to pay my rent and cover my other expenses (food, books, printing, etc.).


----------



## m0nm0n

Panda112 said:


> Sorry, Mistaken it with the Canadian law
> 
> 
> 
> Your situation is quite understandable and similar to many international students. But CO must be asking for some external docs, any other evidence not related to your employer. If you personally deposited the cash in a bank each month after receiving your pay then I suppose it can serve as an evidence. But even that won't be a strong evidence.
> 
> Also, do take care that if you worked >20 hrs a week (employer-1 and 2) and employer-2 deposited your taxes to Australian Government, then claiming point from employer-1 may cause CO to discover that you worked>20 hrs a week and this might be a violation of your then Student visa terms.



No I didn't deposit the money in my bank accounts .. I was getting around $290 per week which was used to pay my rent and cover my other expenses (food, books, printing, etc.).

I was working with one employer at a time (summary below):
Year 1 > employer 1 (part time - 20 hrs/w) as I was on student visa.
Year 2 > employer 2 (on graduate visa)
Year 3 > employer 2 (on graduate visa)


----------



## NB

m0nm0n said:


> No I didn't deposit the money in my bank accounts .. I was getting around $290 per week which was used to pay my rent and cover my other expenses (food, books, printing, etc.).
> 
> I was working with one employer at a time (summary below):
> Year 1 > employer 1 (part time - 20 hrs/w) as I was on student visa.
> Year 2 > employer 2 (on graduate visa)
> Year 3 > employer 2 (on graduate visa)


You can submit a notarised affidavit giving all,the constraints you had asa student which has led to this situation and hope for the best

You havebto then wait it out
If they reject your application, then consult a lawyer and see if you have solid gorounds for an appeal

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

*Fees Payment and upload*

Hello

I might seem a bit odd here but what i am trying is that i want to make VISA fee payment only when i am sure about having all docs ready (which they almost are and won't take me more than next couple of days). I am just trying to ensure that CO doesn't get allocated the next day after making fee payment and then start asking me about docs and then pushes me to end of his processing queue.

So has this happened with anyone that CO got allocated in just 2 days after VISA fee payment and then started to ask for docs followed by wait?

Secondly, My medicals are done. I and my spouse are migrating. Will the meds submission section appear separately for both of us? Do we need to upload something there OR will it just pickup all details there itself?


----------



## trombokk

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Need help on how to fix an appointment for medicals for visa 189.
> 
> I have lodged my visa couple of days back. In the document upload page I obtained my HAPID. Now how and where to fix the medical appointment. The website shows a location in new Delhi .
> 
> Please let me know on how to proceed and the charges apply for a family of 3 ( me , wife and 3 yr old kid )
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


If you are located in Delhi/NCR then you have to take an appointment by calling from the listed hospitals and tell them that you want to undergo medical tests for immigration to Australia. Their are two listed hospitals and contact details are give in DIBP website. Choose the one most suitable location wise. I was charged Rs 12500 (Me+spouse+ 1 child) for the complete checkup.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I might seem a bit odd here but what i am trying is that i want to make VISA fee payment only when i am sure about having all docs ready (which they almost are and won't take me more than next couple of days). I am just trying to ensure that CO doesn't get allocated the next day after making fee payment and then start asking me about docs and then pushes me to end of his processing queue.
> 
> So has this happened with anyone that CO got allocated in just 2 days after VISA fee payment and then started to ask for docs followed by wait?
> 
> Secondly, My medicals are done. I and my spouse are migrating. Will the meds submission section appear separately for both of us? Do we need to upload something there OR will it just pickup all details there itself?




After you pay fee, you have 28 days to upload, do not expect that just because all docs front loaded means No CO contact.


----------



## sharma1981

JP Mosa said:


> After you pay fee, you have 28 days to upload, do not expect that just because all docs front loaded means No CO contact.


OK. My intention is avoid getting into a situation when CO looks and says "Mate give me that doc and then says i am moving you to end of my processing queue". Many people have reported that when CO contacts for some document then he doesn't return back for 2-3 months even after doc submission by applicant.


----------



## ammarmp

sharma1981 said:


> OK. My intention is avoid getting into a situation when CO looks and says "Mate give me that doc and then says i am moving you to end of my processing queue". Many people have reported that when CO contacts for some document then he doesn't return back for 2-3 months even after doc submission by applicant.


Usually it took a couple of weeks on average for a CO assignment to your case..

However, now a days it takes around a month even b4 a CO is assigned, mine took like 48 days when she asked for documents.

As of now the CO contact happened for people who applied on 18th May for sc 189(as per myimmitracker) 
so you can predict accordingly...


----------



## ammarmp

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Secondly, My medicals are done. I and my spouse are migrating. Will the meds submission section appear separately for both of us? Do we need to upload something there OR will it just pickup all details there itself?


you did medical through health declarartion right?..it should appear now seaparately once you enter your application as you both will have different HAP ID... check it

technically you dont need to upload anything... the hospital /clinic will do that for you... however.. for your peace of mind  ..you could upload the reciept.. but again you dont have to...


----------



## sandeshrego

I totally agree with you... Besides in some cases could be around 6 -
1 year. I know many cases


sharma1981 said:


> OK. My intention is avoid getting into a situation when CO looks and says "Mate give me that doc and then says i am moving you to end of my processing queue". Many people have reported that when CO contacts for some document then he doesn't return back for 2-3 months even after doc submission by applicant.


----------



## sandeshrego

Your first question. Yes. I have seen cases last year especially between May and June people paid fees and CO got allocated in a weeks tine and in one case in 5 days.
So pay your fees and upload all docs in same day.
Coz if the CO asks for additional docs, then your visa might be delayed to 3 -
8 months with no reply. Yup, make a smart move.
Many made that mistake last year and ended up getting delayed grants.

However as per latest posts I have noticed CO is allocated after 35 - 40 days. This is the current scenario. However, why try your luck?

All the best Mate




sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I might seem a bit odd here but what i am trying is that i want to make VISA fee payment only when i am sure about having all docs ready (which they almost are and won't take me more than next couple of days). I am just trying to ensure that CO doesn't get allocated the next day after making fee payment and then start asking me about docs and then pushes me to end of his processing queue.
> 
> So has this happened with anyone that CO got allocated in just 2 days after VISA fee payment and then started to ask for docs followed by wait?
> 
> Secondly, My medicals are done. I and my spouse are migrating. Will the meds submission section appear separately for both of us? Do we need to upload something there OR will it just pickup all details there itself?


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> OK. My intention is avoid getting into a situation when CO looks and says "Mate give me that doc and then says i am moving you to end of my processing queue". Many people have reported that when CO contacts for some document then he doesn't return back for 2-3 months even after doc submission by applicant.



Its inevitable, If CO needs further information, h/she will request irrespective of front load or back load.


Immigration is not a swift process.

Take a scenario, for example 

A guy with

30 age, 20 englis, 15 qualification gets faster grant as there is nothing much to bother about authenticity of docs except Meds and PCCs.

25 age, 10 english, 15 experience, 15 qualification wil take longer than expected as there exists numerous docs to check for its authenticity.

Good luck


----------



## mariner86

ammarmp said:


> Usually it took a couple of weeks on average for a CO assignment to your case..
> 
> However, now a days it takes around a month even b4 a CO is assigned, mine took like 48 days when she asked for documents.
> 
> As of now the CO contact happened for people who applied on 18th May for sc 189(as per myimmitracker)
> so you can predict accordingly...


can you please send me the link of the case who received a CO contact on 18/05/2017 because it is showing only till 17th, May!


----------



## Rafai

sharma1981 said:


> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you pay fee, you have 28 days to upload, do not expect that just because all docs front loaded means No CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. My intention is avoid getting into a situation when CO looks and says "Mate give me that doc and then says i am moving you to end of my processing queue". Many people have reported that when CO contacts for some document then he doesn't return back for 2-3 months even after doc submission by applicant.
Click to expand...


Not always true, I had my 2nd CO contact within 28 days asking for spouse's official transcript.


----------



## Panda112

Not always true but that's the way it's been since May.



Rafai said:


> Not always true, I had my 2nd CO contact within 28 days asking for spouse's official transcript.


----------



## Rajnath27

Panda112 said:


> Not always true but that's the way it's been since May.


Same thing with me too. Details in Signature

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## seanzyc

aub123 said:


> Hi folks,
> I submitted 2 EOIs, 01 for 190 and another for 189, by 02 emails. In case I receive 190 invitation, do you know whether this 190 invitation affect visa 189 invitation or not ? Could I have a chance to receive both 190 invitation and 189 invitation by different emails ?


It won't affect the other as you lodged two EOIs.


----------



## ammarmp

mariner86 said:


> can you please send me the link of the case who received a CO contact on 18/05/2017 because it is showing only till 17th, May!


lol ok ..my bad.. its 17th may and not 18th....


----------



## cheffromindia

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa on 23rd April and uploaded all documents including PCC, medicals, form 1221 and form 80. App status has been received from dy 1. 

I have not heard anything from DIBP. No Co contact or immi commencement or delay email. 3 months completed already,

Is this normal, I am slightly worried. PLease do let me know what do you guys think. 

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b

cheffromindia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 23rd April and uploaded all documents including PCC, medicals, form 1221 and form 80. App status has been received from dy 1.
> 
> I have not heard anything from DIBP. No Co contact or immi commencement or delay email. 3 months completed already,
> 
> Is this normal, I am slightly worried. PLease do let me know what do you guys think.
> 
> TIA


there are many who are in the same situation as you, since end of april DIBP is not being very active, both in terms of grants and CO contact. You don't have many options, but just to wait for them to get back. :cool2:


----------



## cheffromindia

andreyx108b said:


> there are many who are in the same situation as you, since end of april DIBP is not being very active, both in terms of grants and CO contact. You don't have many options, but just to wait for them to get back. :cool2:


Thanks, wait is killing me.  

I guess no option but to wait


----------



## Panda112

cheffromindia said:


> Thanks, wait is killing me.
> 
> I guess no option but to wait


CO contact has happened for applications up to 17 May. So I suppose you are going for a direct grant. But grants have been slow.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

*Dpi*

Hi
Is there any rule for DPI to be 200 or 300?

My form16 when merged are getting too high in size at this resolution.


----------



## dip102p

My details are as below:

Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
IELTS - 10 points (First Attempt)
Experience 10 points
Total 65 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017

Can improve my score by giving a PTE exam? What if I score less in the PTE exam?


----------



## sharma1981

dip102p said:


> My details are as below:
> 
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> IELTS - 10 points (First Attempt)
> Experience 10 points
> Total 65 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
> 
> Can improve my score by giving a PTE exam? What if I score less in the PTE exam?


Yes try for PTE. Don't worry. Just practice properly for 3 weeks. Aim for 79+ in PTE in all sections.


----------



## NB

dip102p said:


> My details are as below:
> 
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> IELTS - 10 points (First Attempt)
> Experience 10 points
> Total 65 Points
> EOI Submiited for 189 Apr 2017
> 
> Can improve my score by giving a PTE exam? What if I score less in the PTE exam?


No worries on lesser score account
You don't have to necessarily give the latest score
You can decide which score you want to givento DIBp as long as it is valid

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> Is there any rule for DPI to be 200 or 300?
> 
> My form16 when merged are getting too high in size at this resolution.


refer to this link for details https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## sharma1981

vikaschandra said:


> refer to this link for details https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


Thanks. For all those who say 200 - 300 DPI, here is what DIBP website says

".PDF	​Adobe Acrobat Portable Document Format file	Reduce the file size of a .PDF document by:
Recreating the PDF with Distiller set to 'lowest file size'.
Ensuring that all images in the PDF are set to 96 DPI."


----------



## sharma1981

*VISA Doc Upload*

Hello

Which section during VISA Documents Upload allows to add ALREADY COMPLETED medical test details? I am aware that we do not have any reports JUST a section in immiaccount mentioning "Health Clearance Provided". How does VISA doc upload associate with this medical test?

Anyone who has lodged VISA with Meds complete, kindly share the information.


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Which section during VISA Documents Upload allows to add ALREADY COMPLETED medical test details? I am aware that we do not have any reports JUST a section in immiaccount mentioning "Health Clearance Provided". How does VISA doc upload associate with this medical test?
> 
> Anyone who has lodged VISA with Meds complete, kindly share the information.


If it says Health Clearance Provided nothing else needs to be done from your end. The medical reports are directly provided by the medical center to DIBP.


----------



## sharma1981

vikaschandra said:


> If it says Health Clearance Provided nothing else needs to be done from your end. The medical reports are directly provided by the medical center to DIBP.


How does Medical Reports link to the VISA application i lodge? For employment docs, i upload those. How does my Medical test link to the VISA application i lodge so that DIBP gets hold of my med results?
I hope my question is clear this time.


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> How does Medical Reports link to the VISA application i lodge? For employment docs, i upload those. How does my Medical test link to the VISA application i lodge so that DIBP gets hold of my med results?
> I hope my question is clear this time.


here refer to this link and go through the questions it will clear your doubts

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results


----------



## nascar

Hi guys, I lodged my Visa 29th Jan17, CO was assigned 13th Feb. Employment verification was done in may. 30 June got the delay mail. No co contact yet. however in march I had changed jobs and now have a new employment Visa in UAE, new UAE ID card both of which were just issued. I am preparing my form 1022. Just wanted to know should I upload my new ID, new Visa, new employment letter or only fill info that changed in the form. In case of upload should I upload separately or along with the form 1022. Appreciate your help in this.

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

nascar said:


> Hi guys, I lodged my Visa 29th Jan17, CO was assigned 13th Feb. Employment verification was done in may. 30 June got the delay mail. No co contact yet. however in march I had changed jobs and now have a new employment Visa in UAE, new UAE ID card both of which were just issued. I am preparing my form 1022. Just wanted to know should I upload my new ID, new Visa, new employment letter or only fill info that changed in the form. In case of upload should I upload separately or along with the form 1022. Appreciate your help in this.
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


since you are not claiming points for the new job there is no need for uploading the related documents. just inform DIBP about the change in circumstance this should suffice. It is very important that you let DIBP know that you are no longer working with the company when you lodged your visa.


----------



## nascar

vikaschandra said:


> since you are not claiming points for the new job there is no need for uploading the related documents. just inform DIBP about the change in circumstance this should suffice. It is very important that you let DIBP know that you are no longer working with the company when you lodged your visa.


Thanks, should I cover all the things that have changed in the form, like end date of my old employment, validity of my new ID card, new residency Visa number and dates, old employer mail not valid, new employer email etc. Visa application is linked to my Gmail account. Little confused as a lot of numbers and dates are now not correct any more.

I didn't submit form 1221 earlier thinking of submitting it as well , should i make it as per the current date with details of new employment?

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

nascar said:


> Thanks, should I cover all the things that have changed in the form, like end date of my old employment, validity of my new ID card, new residency Visa number and dates, old employer mail not valid, new employer email etc. Visa application is linked to my Gmail account. Little confused as a lot of numbers and dates are now not correct any more.
> 
> I didn't submit form 1221 earlier thinking of submitting it as well , should i make it as per the current date with details of new employment?
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


Just fill the form and provide the important details like end date of employment, change in the company details you can provide the change in email addresses of the company should not harm in anyway. since your verification has already been completed I doubt that further enquiries will be send out to the old company. I personally do not feel that you need to upload the ID copies and residence visa copies.

You should have uploaded the form 1221 earlier. your case should be close to being finalized do not upload the form 1221 now.. if it is required CO will get back to you, in my opinion it may not be asked for at this time.


----------



## nascar

vikaschandra said:


> Just fill the form and provide the important details like end date of employment, change in the company details you can provide the change in email addresses of the company should not harm in anyway. since your verification has already been completed I doubt that further enquiries will be send out to the old company. I personally do not feel that you need to upload the ID copies and residence visa copies.
> 
> You should have uploaded the form 1221 earlier. your case should be close to being finalized do not upload the form 1221 now.. if it is required CO will get back to you, in my opinion it may not be asked for at this time.


If I compare with the Visa form very few changes are to be intimated, if i compare with form 80 more changes need to be intimated. I think i will just check the Visa form and identify the changes and fill form 1221. What do u think? I went through the migration action section 104 which deals with changes in circumstances it only refers to the application form.

Form 80 is correct on the date it was submitted. 

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nascar

nascar said:


> If I compare with the Visa form very few changes are to be intimated, if i compare with form 80 more changes need to be intimated. I think i will just check the Visa form and identify the changes and fill form 1221. What do u think? I went through the migration action section 104 which deals with changes in circumstances it only refers to the application form.
> 
> Form 80 is correct on the date it was submitted.
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


Read form 1221 as 1022 above. I won't submitt form 1221 now. Even for form 1022 I think the web link is better to share change in circumstances instead of filling full form 1022. 

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

I just noticed that global visa processing time is updated on 20 Jul.

189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	8 months	11 months

(refer to: Global visa and citizenship processing times)


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck guys this week.


----------



## Panda112

seanzyc said:


> I just noticed that global visa processing time is updated on 20 Jul.
> 
> 189 Skilled - IndependentPoints-tested8 months11 months
> 
> (refer to: Global visa and citizenship processing times)


Well, damn. I hope they are talking about situation rather than intention and that this publication wakes up some sleepers in DIBP

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jatinder582

Hi Friends, I have lodged my 189 visa application on 22 Apr'2017 and waiting for Grant. I am currently on 457 Visa in Sydney, Am I eligible for healthcare benefits or do I need to wait for Grant?


----------



## NB

Jatinder582 said:


> Hi Friends, I have lodged my 189 visa application on 22 Apr'2017 and waiting for Grant. I am currently on 457 Visa in Sydney, Am I eligible for healthcare benefits or do I need to wait for Grant?


You have to wait or the grant
Take care to keep your Medical policy active else your 457 visa is liable to be canceled

Cheers


----------



## Jatinder582

newbienz said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends, I have lodged my 189 visa application on 22 Apr'2017 and waiting for Grant. I am currently on 457 Visa in Sydney, Am I eligible for healthcare benefits or do I need to wait for Grant?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to wait or the grant
> Take care to keep your Medical policy
> 
> active else your 457 visa is liable to be canceled
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Check this link it shows PR applicant is also eligible. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Visa/Medicare


----------



## karan_y25

189 average processing time changed to 8-11 months as per DIBP. It might get worse seeing the current trend. 

Is it better off to apply for canada pr in current situation?


----------



## gaddam1

Jatinder582 said:


> Hi Friends, I have lodged my 189 visa application on 22 Apr'2017 and waiting for Grant. I am currently on 457 Visa in Sydney, Am I eligible for healthcare benefits or do I need to wait for Grant?


Hi Jatinder,

I am on same boat too.

I red in the forums that you will be eligible for medicare benefits as soon as your bridge visa is active .But, you bridge Visa will be active only after expiration of your current 457 Visa.

BTW, this is my opinion and experts may differ.


----------



## sonatpaul

Dear all,

I have a valid subclass 476 visa till 03-Aug-2017. Is it necessary to cancel this visa since I have applied subclass 189 visa? I currently live in Singapore and awaiting 189 approval. I visited Aus once just to validate the 476 visa. Please see my timeline below. 

Please help me on this.

Thanks & regards,


----------



## NB

Jatinder582 said:


> Check this link it shows PR applicant is also eligible.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Visa/Medicare


You are correct
My Bad
I was not aware of it
Thanks for pointing it out
But there is a clash of visa conditions
457 Visa says that you should have an active Insurance policy valid as long as you are in Australia


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

karan_y25 said:


> 189 average processing time changed to 8-11 months as per DIBP. It might get worse seeing the current trend.
> 
> Is it better off to apply for canada pr in current situation?


Average even as of now (taking last 6 months grants) is about 100 days. However, continue to increase day by day.


----------



## chinkyjenn

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> My Bad
> I was not aware of it
> Thanks for pointing it out
> But there is a clash of visa conditions
> 457 Visa says that you should have an active Insurance policy valid as long as you are in Australia
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi, does that mean I could apply for medicare too? I am on bridging visa A waiting for the decision on V SC 189.


----------



## clause

andreyx108b said:


> Average even as of now (taking last 6 months grants) is about 100 days. However, continue to increase day by day.


Do anybody know whether the average waiting time reset from the moment you uploaded the extra doc they asked? 

Or is it counted from the first day you uploaded the document? 

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

clause said:


> Do anybody know whether the average waiting time reset from the moment you uploaded the extra doc they asked?
> 
> Or is it counted from the first day you uploaded the document?
> 
> Thanks!


No. Processing time is from the time of lodge. 

However, times listed are not averages.


----------



## chinkyjenn

clause said:


> Do anybody know whether the average waiting time reset from the moment you uploaded the extra doc they asked?
> 
> Or is it counted from the first day you uploaded the document?
> 
> Thanks!


I think it reset from the moment you uploaded the additional docs....


----------



## andreyx108b

chinkyjenn said:


> I think it reset from the moment you uploaded the additional docs....


Well, usually, in the past 2 years, if CO contacted you, in ~80% of cases you would hear result within the 12 weeks. The average processing time was ~85 days at the same time.


----------



## chinkyjenn

andreyx108b said:


> Well, usually, in the past 2 years, if CO contacted you, in ~80% of cases you would hear result within the 12 weeks. The average processing time was ~85 days at the same time.


ohh I see.... I wasn't aware of this...


----------



## lifechanger23

applied on apr 20, co contact for wife pcc june 10, uploaded june 15, waiting mode


----------



## clause

andreyx108b said:


> Well, usually, in the past 2 years, if CO contacted you, in ~80% of cases you would hear result within the 12 weeks. The average processing time was ~85 days at the same time.


Ahh I see. Yeah its been 3.5months since I last uploaded the requested documents and 4.5months since lodgement. 

With the new updated timeframe it seems, there's nothing to do but continue to wait patiently. I was hoping as an onshore applicant it will be processed faster but i guess not.


----------



## andreyx108b

clause said:


> Ahh I see. Yeah its been 3.5months since I last uploaded the requested documents and 4.5months since lodgement.
> 
> With the new updated timeframe it seems, there's nothing to do but continue to wait patiently. I was hoping as an onshore applicant it will be processed faster but i guess not.


Yes... nothing to do but wait.


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> How does Medical Reports link to the VISA application i lodge? For employment docs, i upload those. How does my Medical test link to the VISA application i lodge so that DIBP gets hold of my med results?
> 
> I hope my question is clear this time.




Your medicals are attached electronically to your online visa application.

Nothing much to worry about it.

Go through DIBP site, you get all answers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

nascar said:


> Thanks, should I cover all the things that have changed in the form, like end date of my old employment, validity of my new ID card, new residency Visa number and dates, old employer mail not valid, new employer email etc. Visa application is linked to my Gmail account. Little confused as a lot of numbers and dates are now not correct any more.
> 
> I didn't submit form 1221 earlier thinking of submitting it as well , should i make it as per the current date with details of new employment?
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk




Vikas already explained what to do.
Don't bog your application down by providing unnecessary information unless asked.

Did CO ask for 1221? Then Yes, 
otherwise No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Info requested by CO:

Passport scan, Form 80, Medicals and PCC of Fiance. Apparently they have also asked for evidence of relationship for de-facto partner. That I don't have coz the relation isn't de-facto.

Made a mistake of mentioning the intention to marry. I wasn't even engaged when I submitted the application. One lesson learnt: Don't provide info they didn't ask for.

Now filling the application for obtaining her passport.:brick:

CO Contact.
Shocked.


----------



## cadimi

Panda112 said:


> Info requested by CO:
> 
> Passport scan, Form 80, Medicals and PCC of Fiance. Apparently they have also asked for evidence of relationship for de-facto partner. That I don't have coz the relation isn't de-facto.
> 
> Made a mistake of mentioning the intention to marry. I wasn't even engaged when I submitted the application. One lesson learnt: Don't provide info they didn't ask for.
> 
> Now filling the application for obtaining her passport.:brick:
> 
> CO Contact.
> Shocked.


Are you the one who just updated CO contact on immitracker buddy? Anw good luck!
Seems CO contacting has finally reached applicants lodged in latter half of May 2017.


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> Info requested by CO:
> 
> Passport scan, Form 80, Medicals and PCC of Fiance. Apparently they have also asked for evidence of relationship for de-facto partner. That I don't have coz the relation isn't de-facto.
> 
> Made a mistake of mentioning the intention to marry. I wasn't even engaged when I submitted the application. One lesson learnt: Don't provide info they didn't ask for.
> 
> Now filling the application for obtaining her passport.:brick:
> 
> CO Contact.
> Shocked.


The best point. 

However, If CO asked provide thorough information.


----------



## scorpion24

DIBP published new processing times: Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## cadimi

scorpion24 said:


> DIBP published new processing times: Global visa and citizenship processing times


From the original minimum of 4 months to 8 months now for 189! Such a great despair!


----------



## tihenry

Since they have the same quota as previous years for 2017-18 as well, wouldn't they have to increase the speed of grants at some point. I hope they do.. 

Also, do they publish quicker Visa processing times if they start giving more grants or is this 8-11 months fixed for this year ?


----------



## seanzyc

Jatinder582 said:


> Hi Friends, I have lodged my 189 visa application on 22 Apr'2017 and waiting for Grant. I am currently on 457 Visa in Sydney, Am I eligible for healthcare benefits or do I need to wait for Grant?


Yes, you are eligible to apply for MediCare.


----------



## karanbansal91

Bad news guys
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html


----------



## laxswa

karanbansal91 said:


> Bad news guys
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html


I think by stating this, they just want to avoid applicant's query or mail regarding processing delay .Once the situation gets normalized, the processing time may get back to the old one i.e. 3-5 months.. 


Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

laxswa said:


> I think by stating this, they just want to avoid applicant's query or mail regarding processing delay .Once the situation gets normalized, the processing time may get back to the old one i.e. 3-5 months..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


I dnt think that will be gonna to happen soon. Trend shows a gradual increase, though a sharp decrease is not expected.


----------



## Rafai

karanbansal91 said:


> laxswa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think by stating this, they just want to avoid applicant's query or mail regarding processing delay .Once the situation gets normalized, the processing time may get back to the old one i.e. 3-5 months..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I dnt think that will be gonna to happen soon. Trend shows a gradual increase, though a sharp decrease is not expected.
Click to expand...

Well it must be noted that most of the grants in the month of june were given to applicants waiting from 2016 which also contributes to the waiting time.


----------



## vivek_ntm

tihenry said:


> Since they have the same quota as previous years for 2017-18 as well, wouldn't they have to increase the speed of grants at some point. I hope they do..
> 
> Also, do they publish quicker Visa processing times if they start giving more grants or is this 8-11 months fixed for this year ?


DIBP has no obligation to "meet" the quota. The visa quota is not a target rather a cap. DIBP cannot exceed that cap but is not obliged to meet that number and its not their job KPI to approve 190000 GSM visas. Their role is to ensure they thoroughly review and approve only qualified applicants. Some one in the forum did mention this before a few days back.

DIBP is ofcourse obliged to meet the published service standards but DIBP would rather promise a longer duration so that they can meet those service levels. They would rather under commit and over deliver than the other way around.

Now it is published 3/4th of the applications will be processed in 8 months, so it is better to plan for worst case scenario and hope for the best.


----------



## amigos

One more direct grant lodged on 26 May reported on immitracker.

Hope for the best


----------



## mariner86

things are getting back to normal now!


----------



## Juzzwuzz

I got a direct grant today!! If you see a grant on immitracker today, that's me! This is my first and last post  This forum has been amazing and I have been lurking here since march and thanks to all of you it's been a relatively smooth process although it's been pretty annoying.

EOI lodgement: 18 April 2017
EOI invite: 26 April 2017
Occupation: solicitor
IELTS: 20 points
Age: 24 y/o
No work experience applied for
Application lodged onshore: 26 May 2017 (all documents except Singapore PCC)
Applied for Singapore PCC: 26 April 2017
Singapore PCC received and submitted: 6 July 2017
Direct Grant: 24 July 2017


----------



## Juzzwuzz

That's me!


----------



## Shailz

Juzzwuzz said:


> I got a direct grant today!! If you see a grant on immitracker today, that's me! This is my first and last post  This forum has been amazing and I have been lurking here since march and thanks to all of you it's been a relatively smooth process although it's been pretty annoying.
> 
> EOI lodgement: 18 April 2017
> EOI invite: 26 April 2017
> Occupation: solicitor
> IELTS: 20 points
> Age: 24 y/o
> No work experience applied for
> Application lodged onshore: 26 May 2017 (all documents except Singapore PCC)
> Applied for Singapore PCC: 26 April 2017
> Singapore PCC received and submitted: 6 July 2017
> Direct Grant: 24 July 2017


thats something awesome! CONGRATS!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Juzzwuzz said:


> I got a direct grant today!! If you see a grant on immitracker today, that's me! This is my first and last post  This forum has been amazing and I have been lurking here since march and thanks to all of you it's been a relatively smooth process although it's been pretty annoying.
> 
> EOI lodgement: 18 April 2017
> EOI invite: 26 April 2017
> Occupation: solicitor
> IELTS: 20 points
> Age: 24 y/o
> No work experience applied for
> Application lodged onshore: 26 May 2017 (all documents except Singapore PCC)
> Applied for Singapore PCC: 26 April 2017
> Singapore PCC received and submitted: 6 July 2017
> Direct Grant: 24 July 2017




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi Experts,

A lot of people will have there PCC and medical expiring by the time people would get a visa as per the new time lines. Is BIDP planning for and change in rule for PCC and Medicals also?

Is BIDP trying to say there wont be any invitations in coming months as well.


----------



## Kulwinder84

Juzzwuzz said:


> I got a direct grant today!! If you see a grant on immitracker today, that's me! This is my first and last post  This forum has been amazing and I have been lurking here since march and thanks to all of you it's been a relatively smooth process although it's been pretty annoying.
> 
> EOI lodgement: 18 April 2017
> EOI invite: 26 April 2017
> Occupation: solicitor
> IELTS: 20 points
> Age: 24 y/o
> No work experience applied for
> Application lodged onshore: 26 May 2017 (all documents except Singapore PCC)
> Applied for Singapore PCC: 26 April 2017
> Singapore PCC received and submitted: 6 July 2017
> Direct Grant: 24 July 2017




Congratulations 🤝


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

Neither BIDP nor DIBP have changed any rule pertaining to PCC or medical validity hitherto.

'Planning for change' is altogether a different aspect since no one here works in DIBP/BIDP. 





abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> A lot of people will have there PCC and medical expiring by the time people would get a visa as per the new time lines. Is BIDP planning for and change in rule for PCC and Medicals also?
> 
> Is BIDP trying to say there wont be any invitations in coming months as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people will have there PCC and medical expiring by the time people would get a visa as per the new time lines. Is BIDP planning for and change in rule for PCC and Medicals also?
> 
> 
> 
> Is BIDP trying to say there wont be any invitations in coming months as well.




Invites will continue.

Pcc and meds.

I think average will remain less than 4-6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> Neither BIDP nor DIBP have changed any rule pertaining to PCC or medical validity hitherto.
> 
> 'Planning for change' is altogether a different aspect since no one here works in DIBP/BIDP.




He he )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

vivek_ntm said:


> DIBP has no obligation to "meet" the quota. The visa quota is not a target rather a cap. DIBP cannot exceed that cap but is not obliged to meet that number and its not their job KPI to approve 190000 GSM visas. Their role is to ensure they thoroughly review and approve only qualified applicants. Some one in the forum did mention this before a few days back.
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is ofcourse obliged to meet the published service standards but DIBP would rather promise a longer duration so that they can meet those service levels. They would rather under commit and over deliver than the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is published 3/4th of the applications will be processed in 8 months, so it is better to plan for worst case scenario and hope for the best.




According to statistics released on the DIBP website, for the last 7 years (upto 2015/16), the maximum number by which the migration program has fallen short is by 77 places against the planned numbers. Many applicants have received delay emails in June, which implies it may have met the targets for 2016/17 too. I see no reason then why numbers cannot be met this year too (2017/18).
As per the website "The migration programme size and composition is flexible and changes over time" so the government was well within their rights to decrease the numbers this year. If DIBP is not able to meet the numbers, that could mean bad planning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

Juzzwuzz said:


> I got a direct grant today!! If you see a grant on immitracker today, that's me! This is my first and last post  This forum has been amazing and I have been lurking here since march and thanks to all of you it's been a relatively smooth process although it's been pretty annoying.
> 
> EOI lodgement: 18 April 2017
> EOI invite: 26 April 2017
> Occupation: solicitor
> IELTS: 20 points
> Age: 24 y/o
> No work experience applied for
> Application lodged onshore: 26 May 2017 (all documents except Singapore PCC)
> Applied for Singapore PCC: 26 April 2017
> Singapore PCC received and submitted: 6 July 2017
> Direct Grant: 24 July 2017


Congrats Buddy!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

pkk0574 said:


> According to statistics released on the DIBP website, for the last 7 years (upto 2015/16), the maximum number by which the migration program has fallen short is by 77 places against the planned numbers. Many applicants have received delay emails in June, which implies it may have met the targets for 2016/17 too. I see no reason then why numbers cannot be met this year too (2017/18).
> As per the website "The migration programme size and composition is flexible and changes over time" so the government was well within their rights to decrease the numbers this year. If DIBP is not able to meet the numbers, that could mean bad planning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the statistics, but those numbers are "planned" levels. It's not like DIBP has some sales target that if they are slow in July and August they will speed up in September onwards to meet the planned levels. As DIBP receives large number of applications, quite often they will have more applicants that available places for GSM visas. But they will not speed up or put more resources just to meet the planned levels.


----------



## manpan18

scorpion24 said:


> DIBP published new processing times: Global visa and citizenship processing times


As per the article, these are the actual processing time for applications till June 2017. Meaning they have not been able to meet the set standards. Still I don't see anything that indicates that this is the new standard.


----------



## seanzyc

pkk0574 said:


> According to statistics released on the DIBP website, for the last 7 years (upto 2015/16), the maximum number by which the migration program has fallen short is by 77 places against the planned numbers. Many applicants have received delay emails in June, which implies it may have met the targets for 2016/17 too. I see no reason then why numbers cannot be met this year too (2017/18).
> As per the website "The migration programme size and composition is flexible and changes over time" so the government was well within their rights to decrease the numbers this year. If DIBP is not able to meet the numbers, that could mean bad planning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it may have something to do with the new 189 - New Zealand stream.


----------



## ozbound2k

Hello Everyone
I am going to book appointment for India PCC.

I stay in Chandigarh on rent during weekdays , but I travel to my hometown in Haryana every weekend (which is my permanent address and same address is mentioned on Passport)

So would it be fine if I go for PCC for my permanent address of Haryana.

Thanks


----------



## rvd

Juzzwuzz said:


> I got a direct grant today!! If you see a grant on immitracker today, that's me! This is my first and last post  This forum has been amazing and I have been lurking here since march and thanks to all of you it's been a relatively smooth process although it's been pretty annoying.
> 
> EOI lodgement: 18 April 2017
> EOI invite: 26 April 2017
> Occupation: solicitor
> IELTS: 20 points
> Age: 24 y/o
> No work experience applied for
> Application lodged onshore: 26 May 2017 (all documents except Singapore PCC)
> Applied for Singapore PCC: 26 April 2017
> Singapore PCC received and submitted: 6 July 2017
> Direct Grant: 24 July 2017


Many Congratulations..


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

seanzyc said:


> I guess it may have something to do with the new 189 - New Zealand stream.




I doubt. If you see the link, they are not getting much volume for the NZ stream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Could you guys suggest me something here. Today i got a CO contact asking for girlfriend's passport, PCC, medicals and evidence of relationship. They have asked for evidence of being in a "de-facto relationship". Although we are together for 5-6 years, it isn't de facto and living together isn't allowed in my country till marriage. All i have are some photos up to 3 yrs old and some old messages.

Tried calling DIBP to see if i can get in touch with CO to explain it isn't de-facto per se. Couldn't reach them.

Replied the GSM allocation mail, (adelaide), automated reply says they wont look at mail till 28 days or until i click info provided.

What would you guys suggest?

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

asatomasadgamaya said:


> I doubt. If you see the link, they are not getting much volume for the NZ stream
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean determining the 17-18 189 program cap.
NZ stream and point-test stream share the total 189 program cap.
Although the total cap has been determined, I didn't see any info about how many places NZ stream will take. 
Maybe they are still looking at how to divide the cap between the two streams. Maybe this is the reason why grants still didn't flood in and occupation ceilings are not published...

I am just guessing.


----------



## pkk0574

And is the NZ stream required to do Skills Assessment and lodge an EOI? If so, the numbers will trickle in from July onwards.

Maybe Andy should start a sub-tracker for NZ applicants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

You can go for PCC at your permanent address too but it is advisable to get it done at local address if you have all valid proofs for local residence.



ozbound2k said:


> Hello Everyone
> I am going to book appointment for India PCC.
> 
> I stay in Chandigarh on rent during weekdays , but I travel to my hometown in Haryana every weekend (which is my permanent address and same address is mentioned on Passport)
> 
> So would it be fine if I go for PCC for my permanent address of Haryana.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Gonnabeexpat got CA PR*

Our Old Aspirant GONNABEEXPAT - Im not sure how many of u folks remember him.

Well - He jus got his Canadian PR granted (3 months processing time)

But - his Oz application is still in processing with DIBP....Mystery continues...


----------



## ozbound2k

Rohit R said:


> You can go for PCC at your permanent address too but it is advisable to get it done at local address if you have all valid proofs for local residence.


Thanks much for information. 
But I don't have valid proofs for local address, I am a bachelor and stay in rented room with a friend, there is no legal document with local address. I spend 4 nights in local address (Chandigarh) else I stay in Haryana.

When you say advisable, can you suggest what can be harm if I go with PCC of my permanent address.


----------



## NB

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks much for information.
> But I don't have valid proofs for local address, I am a bachelor and stay in rented room with a friend, there is no legal document with local address. I spend 4 nights in local address (Chandigarh) else I stay in Haryana.
> 
> When you say advisable, can you suggest what can be harm if I go with PCC of my permanent address.


As long as you can go the PSK which is in the area of your permanent address, it's immaterial where you get it from

Cheers


----------



## ozbound2k

newbienz said:


> As long as you can go the PSK which is in the area of your permanent address, it's immaterial where you get it from
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much Sir. 
Then I will go ahead with PCC of my permanent address. (I will be going to same PSK from where my passport was issued for permanent address)


----------



## rvd

Mudassar_SM said:


> Our Old Aspirant GONNABEEXPAT - Im not sure how many of u folks remember him.
> 
> Well - He jus got his Canadian PR granted (3 months processing time)
> 
> But - his Oz application is still in processing with DIBP....Mystery continues...


Congratulations to gonnabeexpat..


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,


I have uploaded all the documents required by CO to immi account. But status of my new born baby's medical is still *examination in progress*. Can i press the information provided button right now or should i wait for the medical examination status to change to *"Health clearance provided – no action required"*

Please guide.......


----------



## Anamica23

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents required by CO to immi account. But status of my new born baby's medical is still *examination in progress*. Can i press the information provided button right now or should i wait for the medical examination status to change to *"Health clearance provided – no action required"*
> 
> Please guide.......


Please wait for a day or two, it will change to Health Clearance provided. So once you click on information provided CO will notice it and might process faster


----------



## scjoshi

*Evidence of Relationship*

------------Forum members...Please Help-----------------

Me and my wife don't live together, don't even live in the same state. She's pursuing a PHD at a college in another state and will be moving in after her degree is completed. We have been dating since 2008, engaged since 2015, and married in 2016.

J from GSM Brisbane has acknowledged our marriage certificate, but she still wants more evidence of relationship.

Here's the letter:

The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
● are validly married under Australian law
● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
others
● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing
● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.

To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
nature of your commitment to each other.

Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
● any joint liabilities
● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
commitments
● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.

Provide evidence of the nature of your household. This may include:
● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
● your living arrangements
● any sharing of responsibility for housework.

Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
each other
● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.

Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
● the duration of your relationship
● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finances: We have no joint assets, accounts, or liabilities, nor share household expenses
Nature of Household: No children, do not live together, so do not share housework
Social Aspects: Can provide statements from friends and family who've known us since childhood, and can attest to the fact that they've witnessed the progress of our relationship
Nature of commitment: How in the world to prove me and my spouse see the relationship as long term? Or how to prove emotional support that we draw from each other?


----------



## vikaschandra

Mudassar_SM said:


> Our Old Aspirant GONNABEEXPAT - Im not sure how many of u folks remember him.
> 
> Well - He jus got his Canadian PR granted (3 months processing time)
> 
> But - his Oz application is still in processing with DIBP....Mystery continues...


Congratulations to gonnabexpat on his Canadian PR


----------



## JP Mosa

scjoshi said:


> ------------Forum members...Please Help-----------------
> 
> Me and my wife don't live together, don't even live in the same state. She's pursuing a PHD at a college in another state and will be moving in after her degree is completed. We have been dating since 2008, engaged since 2015, and married in 2016.
> 
> J from GSM Brisbane has acknowledged our marriage certificate, but she still wants more evidence of relationship.
> 
> Here's the letter:
> 
> The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
> ● are validly married under Australian law
> ● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
> others
> ● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing
> ● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.
> 
> To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
> circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
> relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
> nature of your commitment to each other.
> 
> Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
> ● any joint liabilities
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> commitments
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> 
> Provide evidence of the nature of your household. This may include:
> ● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
> ● your living arrangements
> ● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
> 
> Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
> each other
> ● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
> ● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
> 
> Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
> ● the duration of your relationship
> ● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
> ● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
> ● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finances: We have no joint assets, accounts, or liabilities, nor share household expenses
> Nature of Household: No children, do not live together, so do not share housework
> Social Aspects: Can provide statements from friends and family who've known us since childhood, and can attest to the fact that they've witnessed the progress of our relationship
> Nature of commitment: How in the world to prove me and my spouse see the relationship as long term? Or how to prove emotional support that we draw from each other?




Submit

Affidvits from both side families stating the same that you guys are married and due to studies and job responsibility , staying in different cities.

copies of E-mails transmitted between you both 

Phone call records 

Pictures, taken with family memebrs, during wedding, of you both on holidays etc.

Marriage registration or certificate.

Explanation regarding the circumstances that lead you to stay apart , signed by you and your spouse.


If possible, get a uni letter from your spouse's uni stating that she is a full time student and have to attend so and so hours in a week.


Records of joint travels, viz travel reservations etc.

any other proofs that prove your relationship.


Good luck


----------



## omsaibaba

DIBP site updated with new processing times...8 to 11 months for 189 skilled independent visa

changed from 4 to 7 months to 8 to 11 months...

Long waiting guys be ready..do something u like until u hear good news


----------



## Gagz

omsaibaba said:


> DIBP site updated with new processing times...8 to 11 months for 189 skilled independent visa
> 
> changed from 4 to 7 months to 8 to 11 months...
> 
> Long waiting guys be ready..do something u like until u hear good news


was a most talked about news today.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

I dont care about visa grant but I wanna get a job with 6 digit payroll.
as long as they are short in skilled people, visa processing time should not be a problem for future immigrants. maybe after 5 years, they will start to invite less people. I believe we have been in a new milestone since April, apparently DIBP is restructured. I think, they will announce new visa processing time sooner or later before new year.


----------



## rao_ad

*S. Declaration Contact Details Update*

Hello All,

I lodged my Visa Application on 29th May (uploaded all documents, and have not received any notification about CO assignment yet).

My supervisor in previous company who gave Statutory Declaration for my Job R&R, has left the company just now, and has relocated to his home country.

Please suggest, if I should update his new contact details in my immi-account, as my application is still showing RECEIVED status. Or should hope, DIBP only verifies my current job?

P.S. I dont want any delay due to DIBP not being able to reach him because of invalid contact details.


----------



## vikaschandra

rao_ad said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged my Visa Application on 29th May (uploaded all documents, and have not received any notification about CO assignment yet).
> 
> My supervisor in previous company who gave Statutory Declaration for my Job R&R, has left the company just now, and has relocated to his home country.
> 
> Please suggest, if I should update his new contact details in my immi-account, as my application is still showing RECEIVED status. Or should hope, DIBP only verifies my current job?
> 
> P.S. I dont want any delay due to DIBP not being able to reach him because of invalid contact details.


To be on safer side you should update any change in contact details of the person who provided the SD. Authorities may or may not verify previous employment but if you have claimed points it is very much possible they would verify subject to decision from the case officer


----------



## rao_ad

vikaschandra said:


> To be on safer side you should update any change in contact details of the person who provided the SD. Authorities may or may not verify previous employment but if you have claimed points it is very much possible they would verify subject to decision from the case officer


Thanks Vikas. I will do it.


----------



## american_desi

Hey everyone...I am hoping to get an invite soon for 189 category.

I have a question in regards to pay statements required for visa lodging. I have company experience letters ( with usual title/start end date etc....)

I also have SD for RnR, which was used for ACS.

Now i believe we need pay statements & tax forms for visa lodging. I am not able to access pay statements older than 4 yrs, as I am no longer employed and the 3rd party software which maintains pay slips in US(ADP) does not maintain payslips after certain time when you are no longer their customer.

I have also closed old bank accounts and have opened new bank accounts. How do i go about payslips now?

Anyone in similar situation? Are payslips absolutely necessary? Thanks in advance.

If i search in my old emails/scanned documents i may be able to find few payslips but not all of them....

would that suffice? Appreciate any response!


----------



## singh1982

Hey folks,

Quick question, I am having difficulty proving functional English for my spouse, neither of her educational certificates mention that medium was English.

Please suggest what to do in this case?

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

bulop said:


> I dont care about visa grant but I wanna get a job with 6 digit payroll.
> as long as they are short in skilled people, visa processing time should not be a problem for future immigrants. maybe after 5 years, they will start to invite less people. I believe we have been in a new milestone since April, apparently DIBP is restructured. I think, they will announce new visa processing time sooner or later before new year.




Didn't they already announce new processing times? 
http://www.border.gov.au/about/acce...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

singh1982 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Quick question, I am having difficulty proving functional English for my spouse, neither of her educational certificates mention that medium was English.
> 
> Please suggest what to do in this case?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Get a letter from her college confirming the medium of instruction was English

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

american_desi said:


> Hey everyone...I am hoping to get an invite soon for 189 category.
> 
> I have a question in regards to pay statements required for visa lodging. I have company experience letters ( with usual title/start end date etc....)
> 
> I also have SD for RnR, which was used for ACS.
> 
> Now i believe we need pay statements & tax forms for visa lodging. I am not able to access pay statements older than 4 yrs, as I am no longer employed and the 3rd party software which maintains pay slips in US(ADP) does not maintain payslips after certain time when you are no longer their customer.
> 
> I have also closed old bank accounts and have opened new bank accounts. How do i go about payslips now?
> 
> Anyone in similar situation? Are payslips absolutely necessary? Thanks in advance.
> 
> If i search in my old emails/scanned documents i may be able to find few payslips but not all of them....
> 
> would that suffice? Appreciate any response!


Gather as many docs u can to prove your employment for which you are claiming points importantly.

Any taxation document.. any payslip covering quarter / half year / full year..

They aren't auditing you ... they need evidence for employment... hope you understand what I mean. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

american_desi said:


> Hey everyone...I am hoping to get an invite soon for 189 category.
> 
> I have a question in regards to pay statements required for visa lodging. I have company experience letters ( with usual title/start end date etc....)
> 
> I also have SD for RnR, which was used for ACS.
> 
> Now i believe we need pay statements & tax forms for visa lodging. I am not able to access pay statements older than 4 yrs, as I am no longer employed and the 3rd party software which maintains pay slips in US(ADP) does not maintain payslips after certain time when you are no longer their customer.
> 
> I have also closed old bank accounts and have opened new bank accounts. How do i go about payslips now?
> 
> Anyone in similar situation? Are payslips absolutely necessary? Thanks in advance.
> 
> If i search in my old emails/scanned documents i may be able to find few payslips but not all of them....
> 
> would that suffice? Appreciate any response!


Try to give as much evidence as possible 

A few payslips should also suffice as long as they are spread over the period

It's not compulsory to have the entire set of payslips 

Even if you have closed the old bank accounts. The bank maintains the data due to government laws
Write to the bank and I am sure they will send you the old statements also which you don't have

What about the tax deductions evidence ?
Will you be providing that ?

Ideally there are 4 sets of evidence you should. Provide for each job for every month.
1. Payslip
2. Tax deductions statement 
3. Bank statement showing salary credited
4. PF deductions etc.statement

Which all are you providing?



Cheers


----------



## Cameliaanrez

So i noticed in the immitracker, someone lodge ld 26th of May and got his visa yesterday. Does that mean the CO grants visa depending on the occupation? I have lodged my visa 1st of May with dependent spouse, status has been assessment in progress. No docs asked at this stage.


----------



## american_desi

newbienz said:


> Try to give as much evidence as possible
> 
> A few payslips should also suffice as long as they are spread over the period
> 
> It's not compulsory to have the entire set of payslips
> 
> Even if you have closed the old bank accounts. The bank maintains the data due to government laws
> Write to the bank and I am sure they will send you the old statements also which you don't have
> 
> What about the tax deductions evidence ?
> Will you be providing that ?
> 
> Ideally there are 4 sets of evidence you should. Provide for each job for every month.
> 1. Payslip
> 2. Tax deductions statement
> 3. Bank statement showing salary credited
> 4. PF deductions etc.statement
> 
> Which all are you providing?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


hey newbienz, like i mentioned, I don't have the payslips for jobs older than 4 yrs....I have dropped an email to HR but i am highly doubtful that I will get help anytime soon.

1) Payslips...I have all payslips starting from May 2014, rest of the jobs i do have some payslips which are random (few payslips i had downloaded for banks/realtor purposes)

2) Tax deduction document....I guess the closest to this in US would be W2 form which is year end form companies provide with details on your salary and tax withheld etc...

I have this again for years 2016, 2015, 2014, 2011 so far...hoping to find few others...

3) Bank statements, again I only have past 3.5yrs payslips....sad part is my old bank citibank was sold to another bank BB&T...this was the reason i closed that account 

So both banks are asking me to go to another bank now...

https://www.bbt.com/welcome-to-bbt/faq.page

talk about my bad luck L(

4) PF deductions, I don't have similar item in US, closest is 401k account which is optional.

***********************

One of my companies provide e-verify of past employment. This job covers between Sept 2008 & 2010, will DBIP accept such things? They need to call a number to verify employment. Below is what i received from company....

For Proof of Employment:

Step 1) Give the person needing proof of your employment, the verifier, the following information:
• Your Social Security Number
• The xxx Employer Code: xxxxx
• The Work Number Access Options for Verifiers:
Option a) Equifax Verification Services | Instant Online Verifications
Option b) 1-800-367-5690

I need to find more details for employments between 2010 and 2014


----------



## NB

american_desi said:


> hey newbienz, like i mentioned, I don't have the payslips for jobs older than 4 yrs....I have dropped an email to HR but i am highly doubtful that I will get help anytime soon.
> 
> 1) Payslips...I have all payslips starting from May 2014, rest of the jobs i do have some payslips which are random (few payslips i had downloaded for banks/realtor purposes)
> 
> 2) Tax deduction document....I guess the closest to this in US would be W2 form which is year end form companies provide with details on your salary and tax withheld etc...
> 
> I have this again for years 2016, 2015, 2014, 2011 so far...hoping to find few others...
> 
> 3) Bank statements, again I only have past 3.5yrs payslips....sad part is my old bank citibank was sold to another bank BB&T...this was the reason i closed that account
> 
> So both banks are asking me to go to another bank now...
> 
> https://www.bbt.com/welcome-to-bbt/faq.page
> 
> talk about my bad luck L(
> 
> 4) PF deductions, I don't have similar item in US, closest is 401k account which is optional.
> 
> ***********************
> 
> One of my companies provide e-verify of past employment. This job covers between Sept 2008 & 2010, will DBIP accept such things? They need to call a number to verify employment. Below is what i received from company....
> 
> For Proof of Employment:
> 
> Step 1) Give the person needing proof of your employment, the verifier, the following information:
> • Your Social Security Number
> • The xxx Employer Code: xxxxx
> • The Work Number Access Options for Verifiers:
> Option a) Equifax Verification Services | Instant Online Verifications
> Option b) 1-800-367-5690
> 
> I need to find more details for employments between 2010 and 2014


What is the period you are actually claiming points for ?
Has any experience been deducted for AQF during skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus

Panda112 said:


> Could you guys suggest me something here. Today i got a CO contact asking for girlfriend's passport, PCC, medicals and evidence of relationship. They have asked for evidence of being in a "de-facto relationship". Although we are together for 5-6 years, it isn't de facto and living together isn't allowed in my country till marriage. All i have are some photos up to 3 yrs old and some old messages.
> 
> Tried calling DIBP to see if i can get in touch with CO to explain it isn't de-facto per se. Couldn't reach them.
> 
> Replied the GSM allocation mail, (adelaide), automated reply says they wont look at mail till 28 days or until i click info provided.
> 
> What would you guys suggest?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


De-facto as per Australian law is very specific and in some legal areas provides the same privileges/responsibilities as an actual marriage:

_"A de facto relationship is defined in Section 4AA of the Family Law Act 1975. The law requires that you and your former partner, who may be of the same or opposite sex, had a relationship as a couple living together on a genuine domestic basis."_

I'm assuming DIBP interprets "de-facto" based on the Australian legal definition, according to which your relationship doesn't necessarily define as de-facto. I'd strongly suggest that you contact CO for clarification, just to ensure clarity.

I had to provide evidence of de-factor relationship with my partner and these included joint bank accounts, pictures of us at home, on trips, etc, proof of same residential address etc.


----------



## Cameliaanrez

Hi i have same case as you. When did you lodge your application? Any news yet? I have lodged mine 1st of May. Still in assessment in progress till now..




rocktopus said:


> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you guys suggest me something here. Today i got a CO contact asking for girlfriend's passport, PCC, medicals and evidence of relationship. They have asked for evidence of being in a "de-facto relationship". Although we are together for 5-6 years, it isn't de facto and living together isn't allowed in my country till marriage. All i have are some photos up to 3 yrs old and some old messages.
> 
> Tried calling DIBP to see if i can get in touch with CO to explain it isn't de-facto per se. Couldn't reach them.
> 
> Replied the GSM allocation mail, (adelaide), automated reply says they wont look at mail till 28 days or until i click info provided.
> 
> What would you guys suggest?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> De-facto as per Australian law is very specific and in some legal areas provides the same privileges/responsibilities as an actual marriage:
> 
> _"A de facto relationship is defined in Section 4AA of the Family Law Act 1975. The law requires that you and your former partner, who may be of the same or opposite sex, had a relationship as a couple living together on a genuine domestic basis."_
> 
> I'm assuming DIBP interprets "de-facto" based on the Australian legal definition, according to which your relationship doesn't necessarily define as de-facto. I'd strongly suggest that you contact CO for clarification, just to ensure clarity.
> 
> I had to provide evidence of de-factor relationship with my partner and these included joint bank accounts, pictures of us at home, on trips, etc, proof of same residential address etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## Panda112

rocktopus said:


> De-facto as per Australian law is very specific and in some legal areas provides the same privileges/responsibilities as an actual marriage:
> 
> _"A de facto relationship is defined in Section 4AA of the Family Law Act 1975. The law requires that you and your former partner, who may be of the same or opposite sex, had a relationship as a couple living together on a genuine domestic basis."_
> 
> I'm assuming DIBP interprets "de-facto" based on the Australian legal definition, according to which your relationship doesn't necessarily define as de-facto. I'd strongly suggest that you contact CO for clarification, just to ensure clarity.
> 
> I had to provide evidence of de-factor relationship with my partner and these included joint bank accounts, pictures of us at home, on trips, etc, proof of same residential address etc.


Right? Don't know why i was asked evidence coz it aint de-facto. I just filled in form 80 mentioning my girlfriend and ticked "not migrating". Either case, thinking of getting her passport made, medicals and police clearance done.

How do you suggest i contact CO? Sent mail and automated reply says mail may not be seen for next 28 days. Can't press info provided either coz i haven't sent anything. Their number couldn't be reached all day yesterday

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Cameliaanrez said:


> So i noticed in the immitracker, someone lodge ld 26th of May and got his visa yesterday. Does that mean the CO grants visa depending on the occupation? I have lodged my visa 1st of May with dependent spouse, status has been assessment in progress. No docs asked at this stage.


There is no correlation between the anzsco code and grants. 

Direct grants used to be averaging out faster than CO contacted ones..


----------



## american_desi

newbienz said:


> What is the period you are actually claiming points for ?
> Has any experience been deducted for AQF during skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers


My work experience starts in August 2004, ACS deducted 4 yrs...so all the experience from Sept 2008 qualifies for points (8+yrs outside US).


----------



## 1448513

bulop said:


> I dont care about visa grant but I wanna get a job with 6 digit payroll.


Is it gonna be a challenge? To have a 6-digit payroll. Myself a chemical engineer with experience in manufacturing of electronic materials. Wanna jump into processing but not sure which one is more rewarding in terms of job nature (if the job is gonna bore me for at least 8 hours a day), pay, and workload.


----------



## cadimi

Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, my heart had beat abnormally for a while but turned out that was CO Assessment Commence e-mail.
*"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing".*
Join group of Adelaide GSM also.


----------



## seanzyc

cadimi said:


> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, my heart had beat abnormally for a while but turned out that was CO Assessment Commence e-mail.
> *"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing".*
> Join group of Adelaide GSM also.


Wish you the best of luck.
You may update the status of your case into 'co contacted' on immitracker 
Mine is at 24 May and still waiting.. 
Hopefully I can hear something by this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gagz

seanzyc said:


> Wish you the best of luck.
> You may update the status of your case into 'co contacted' on immitracker
> Mine is at 24 May and still waiting..
> Hopefully I can hear something by this week :fingerscrossed:


this is not a CO contact.

CO contact is when your CO asks something and you need to submit it within 28 days.

He may even get the direct grant if CO is satisfied with the proofs.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

seanzyc said:


> Wish you the best of luck.
> You may update the status of your case into 'co contacted' on immitracker
> Mine is at 24 May and still waiting..
> Hopefully I can hear something by this week :fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate, good luck to you too! You should get a progress in short for sure!
But I doubt that this email is kinda CO contact, actually should be the notification of commencing assessment.


----------



## Hasiths

Panda112 said:


> Right? Don't know why i was asked evidence coz it aint de-facto. I just filled in form 80 mentioning my girlfriend and ticked "not migrating". Either case, thinking of getting her passport made, medicals and police clearance done.
> 
> How do you suggest i contact CO? Sent mail and automated reply says mail may not be seen for next 28 days. Can't press info provided either coz i haven't sent anything. Their number couldn't be reached all day yesterday
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk



Dude. Mine also the same. However CO didn't ask me for Girlfriend's stuff. Only my medical and PCC.
Hope I will not get another CO contact. Anyway, I am planning to get married in November, hopefully I will get it before that. If that did not happen I might have to include her also in the application and it will take forever again to get the grant. Thought of applying for Partner visa after I move there initially.

Please post of any communication with DIBP regarding this topic.
Sighhh..

Thanks a lot.


----------



## seanzyc

Gagz said:


> this is not a CO contact.
> 
> CO contact is when your CO asks something and you need to submit it within 28 days.
> 
> He may even get the direct grant if CO is satisfied with the proofs.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The purpose is to track the status and progress of DIBP. You may refer to the tracker and there are tons of "co contact" with mere "commencement emails/requested nothing".
This is also different from just 'lodged'. 

Things are different these months. Anyway this is only my suggestion of helping fellows to keep on track of any progress of DIBP.


----------



## hasansins

Panda112 said:


> Right? Don't know why i was asked evidence coz it aint de-facto. I just filled in form 80 mentioning my girlfriend and ticked "not migrating". Either case, thinking of getting her passport made, medicals and police clearance done.
> 
> How do you suggest i contact CO? Sent mail and automated reply says mail may not be seen for next 28 days. Can't press info provided either coz i haven't sent anything. Their number couldn't be reached all day yesterday
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


If she is not migrating and she is not your relative why did you add her to form 80 to begin with? This is the kind of things that complicates applications in my opinion.


----------



## andreyx108b

cadimi said:


> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, my heart had beat abnormally for a while but turned out that was CO Assessment Commence e-mail.
> *"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing".*
> Join group of Adelaide GSM also.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Gagz

seanzyc said:


> The purpose is to track the status and progress of DIBP. You may refer to the tracker and there are tons of "co contact" with mere "commencement emails/requested nothing".
> 
> Things are different these months. Anyway this is only my suggestion of helping fellows to keep on track of any progress of DIBP.


I am aware buddy. 

If one is tracking, one might as well track it correctly. 
If someone is doing it wrong, you can't give that example to others for convincing. 

Moreover, mentioning this as CO contact there corrupts the data of the tracker. Rest is your wish.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

The next invitation round is scheduled for tomorrow (actually in a few hours time). It's high time the occupational ceilings and the data of the previous round is updated on SkillSelect. At least will give some visibility for this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

Gagz said:


> I am aware buddy.
> 
> If one is tracking, one might as well track it correctly.
> If someone is doing it wrong, you can't give that example to others for convincing.
> 
> Moreover, mentioning this as CO contact there corrupts the data of the tracker. Rest is your wish.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


This is confusing but I think Andrey can solve this by adding a section named something like Assessment Commence. Just my opinion!


----------



## hasansins

pkk0574 said:


> The next invitation round is scheduled for tomorrow (actually in a few hours time). It's high time the occupational ceilings and the data of the previous round is updated on SkillSelect. At least will give some visibility for this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they will not update it today. DIBP acts very strange lately so don't be surprised.


----------



## seanzyc

Gagz said:


> I am aware buddy.
> 
> If one is tracking, one might as well track it correctly.
> If someone is doing it wrong, you can't give that example to others for convincing.
> 
> Moreover, mentioning this as CO contact there corrupts the data of the tracker. Rest is your wish.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It is also different from just 'lodged'. One may take that as nothing happened. 
As far as tracking the progress of co allocation and processing visas, commencement and 1st co contact are at very close time slots. I don't see this will 'corrupt' the analysing tools.


----------



## seanzyc

hasansins said:


> I think they will not update it today. DIBP acts very strange lately so don't be surprised.


Yeah I doubt they would update that today either.

Here's a trick:
This is the link of the upcoming invitation report.
http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx

Usually if they are going to publish the report, when you access the page on that day, it will show "Not authorised"
If there will be nothing happening, it will show 'page not found'.

I ve been looking into this from Jan this year and works every time


----------



## hasansins

Definitely something fishy going on and I hope it will be clarified on August only then maybe things will become normal again. Because current processing times are crazy, it means IED will be only 1-3 months from grant date and applicant might have to redo pcc/medicals again almost all the time.


----------



## seanzyc

hasansins said:


> Definitely something fishy going on and I hope it will be clarified on August only then maybe things will become normal again. Because current processing times are crazy, it means IED will be only 1-3 months from grant date and applicant might have to redo pcc/medicals again almost all the time.


Wish us all the best of luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jazz25

american_desi said:


> Hey everyone...I am hoping to get an invite soon for 189 category.
> 
> I have a question in regards to pay statements required for visa lodging. I have company experience letters ( with usual title/start end date etc....)
> 
> I also have SD for RnR, which was used for ACS.
> 
> Now i believe we need pay statements & tax forms for visa lodging. I am not able to access pay statements older than 4 yrs, as I am no longer employed and the 3rd party software which maintains pay slips in US(ADP) does not maintain payslips after certain time when you are no longer their customer.
> 
> I have also closed old bank accounts and have opened new bank accounts. How do i go about payslips now?
> 
> Anyone in similar situation? Are payslips absolutely necessary? Thanks in advance.
> 
> If i search in my old emails/scanned documents i may be able to find few payslips but not all of them....
> 
> would that suffice? Appreciate any response!


Look for your old e-mails, scanned documents. Whatever you can find would help. One payslip every quarter should be good enough.
Make sure you add your W2s and tax returns of all past years. They'll have our employment details as well.
About salary credit to account, I believe last 1 year bank statement would be fine.


----------



## sharma1981

aks85 said:


> Look for your old e-mails, scanned documents. Whatever you can find would help. One payslip every quarter should be good enough.
> Make sure you add your W2s and tax returns of all past years. They'll have our employment details as well.
> About salary credit to account, I believe last 1 year bank statement would be fine.


Yes, try finding Form 16 OR ITRs. Not all salary slips required. Submit whatever you can. Full and Final settlements AND Salary revision letters will also prove helpful. Don;t worry about closed bank accounts.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

How to Top up forex card without valid Visa and ticket 

I sent a mail to bookmyforex but they said they cannot to up card 

I explained that this will be for Permanent resisdency purpose 

What options do i have i now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

bhagat.dabas said:


> How to Top up forex card without valid Visa and ticket
> 
> I sent a mail to bookmyforex but they said they cannot to up card
> 
> I explained that this will be for Permanent resisdency purpose
> 
> What options do i have i now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a Forex card from HDFC Bank without Visa or ticket (I provided Passport & ITA copy). HDFC allows me to top up the card by online banking, or visiting their branch.
Check with your Forex Card provider bank, and they should have some means to get it done.


----------



## hkcivilengineer

*evidence of health*

hi all,

After 189 application logged, I have a question about the evidence of health, what exactly should i upload here? 

I logged my application of 189 in late June and now i am making appointment for medical examination in Hong Kong. Does anyone from hong kong know how long the process of medical examination lasts?


----------



## NB

bhagat.dabas said:


> How to Top up forex card without valid Visa and ticket
> 
> I sent a mail to bookmyforex but they said they cannot to up card
> 
> I explained that this will be for Permanent resisdency purpose
> 
> What options do i have i now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Credit card or Debit card which allows foreign exchange transactions 

Cheers


----------



## ashrathore

*Grant First Entry date extended*

Hi all,

All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.

I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.

I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:

1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid (	[email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.

2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.

3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.

4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.

I thought this may prove useful for someone.


----------



## jazz25

hkcivilengineer said:


> hi all,
> 
> After 189 application logged, I have a question about the evidence of health, what exactly should i upload here?
> 
> I logged my application of 189 in late June and now i am making appointment for medical examination in Hong Kong. Does anyone from hong kong know how long the process of medical examination lasts?


Here in India, medical examination just takes few hours. There's general health examination, and X-Rays & blood sample are taken for further examination. The physicians then upload the results at DIBP site.
The process should not be too different for you at Hong Kong.


----------



## jazz25

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.
> 
> I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:
> 
> 1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid (	[email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.
> 
> 2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.
> 
> 3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.
> 
> 4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.
> 
> I thought this may prove useful for someone.


Good to hear this 
Good luck for your future!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

aks85 said:


> I got a Forex card from HDFC Bank without Visa or ticket (I provided Passport & ITA copy). HDFC allows me to top up the card by online banking, or visiting their branch.
> 
> Check with your Forex Card provider bank, and they should have some means to get it done.




I have the card but they are not rellading it with AUD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Congratulations on your grant and thanks for the information about IED.



ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.
> 
> I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:
> 
> 1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid (	[email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.
> 
> 2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.
> 
> 3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.
> 
> 4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.
> 
> I thought this may prove useful for someone.


----------



## jazz25

bhagat.dabas said:


> I have the card but they are not rellading it with AUD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which bank did you get the card from? They should have means to load your card.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

I mean to say that they will reload only in case you have visa and ticket otherwise they will not do it

Issue and reload....both are different things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

bhagat.dabas said:


> I mean to say that they will reload only in case you have visa and ticket otherwise they will not do it
> 
> Issue and reload....both are different things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand that 
What I'm saying is, if they have issued you a card, then they'll reload it as well. The main challenge is usually getting the card. If you have already received it, there shouldn't be a great deal of difficulty in reloading it.
I understand you had difficulty in getting it reloaded by BookMyForex. This is why I am asking you to directly contact the bank that issued the card, and you should get the needed help. If you're still not able to get it reloaded, then there's no other way than to get a new card, and while getting that, make sure you check with the provider about the process to reload the card.


----------



## mash2017

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.
> 
> I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:
> 
> 1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid (	[email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.
> 
> 2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.
> 
> 3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.
> 
> 4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.
> 
> I thought this may prove useful for someone.


OMG.. that is such a great news to hear. So glad that things turn for the best. IED waved off means you will not have any deadline for initial entry, right? 
this is definitely useful, Thanks!
Congratz again! All the best!


----------



## seanzyc

hkcivilengineer said:


> hi all,
> 
> After 189 application logged, I have a question about the evidence of health, what exactly should i upload here?
> 
> I logged my application of 189 in late June and now i am making appointment for medical examination in Hong Kong. Does anyone from hong kong know how long the process of medical examination lasts?


You do not need to upload anything regarding health test by yourself unless you are applying for a waiver (which is very rare).
But some expats upload the information sheet downloaded from eMedical after health test being cleared and some upload the receipt of attending the health test.


----------



## sandysinghdogra

mash2017 said:


> OMG.. that is such a great news to hear. So glad that things turn for the best. IED waved off means you will not have any deadline for initial entry, right?
> this is definitely useful, Thanks!
> Congratz again! All the best!


Perfect example of "where there is a will there is a way". Well done my boy. You the man  

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

bhagat.dabas said:


> I mean to say that they will reload only in case you have visa and ticket otherwise they will not do it
> 
> Issue and reload....both are different things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ICICI bank will provide you a prepaid card if you have an account with them.


----------



## hkcivilengineer

seanzyc said:


> You do not need to upload anything regarding health test by yourself unless you are applying for a waiver (which is very rare).
> But some expats upload the information sheet downloaded from eMedical after health test being cleared and some upload the receipt of attending the health test.


Thanks, very helpful


----------



## DeanB

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.
> 
> I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:
> 
> 1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid (	[email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.
> 
> 2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.
> 
> 3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.
> 
> 4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.
> 
> I thought this may prove useful for someone.


Brilliant news! 
Thanks for sharing.
Did they give a new First Entry Date on the email and how much time if they did?


----------



## bhagat.dabas

shaivanks said:


> ICICI bank will provide you a prepaid card if you have an account with them.




Hi

Its not about getting a card.I already have 2 cards but no is willing to reload them without visa and ticket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Folks,

Needed a clarification. I had requested one of my employers to provide R&R info on letterhead. For whatever reason, it took a long time for them to give it and I went ahead with a SD when I lodged my visa application. 

Now, I have received the letter from them. It is a verbatim reproduction of what I have in the SD except for a line about my work location and overseas posting.

Should I upload this? My agent says not to as it has been a while since lodgement and employment verification may already been done. I have no way of checking this as I don't think this employer will provide those details to me. In my last 2 jobs, I got letters from the company itself and I am sure they will tell me if they have been contacted. So, I am unsure if the verification has been done at all. If it has been done, then adding this document may not make sense. 

What is your suggestion?


----------



## aks80

bhagat.dabas said:


> Hi
> 
> Its not about getting a card.I already have 2 cards but no is willing to reload them without visa and ticket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, thats the thing. ICICI will do it if you open an account with them. They did that for me in Bangalore.


----------



## jazz25

shaivanks said:


> Folks,
> 
> Needed a clarification. I had requested one of my employers to provide R&R info on letterhead. For whatever reason, it took a long time for them to give it and I went ahead with a SD when I lodged my visa application.
> 
> Now, I have received the letter from them. It is a verbatim reproduction of what I have in the SD except for a line about my work location and overseas posting.
> 
> Should I upload this? My agent says not to as it has been a while since lodgement and employment verification may already been done. I have no way of checking this as I don't think this employer will provide those details to me. In my last 2 jobs, I got letters from the company itself and I am sure they will tell me if they have been contacted. So, I am unsure if the verification has been done at all. If it has been done, then adding this document may not make sense.
> 
> What is your suggestion?


If I were you, I would upload this document. To me, letter issued on a company letterhead holds more credibility than a self-declaration.
If employer verification is already done, I don't see how adding a new letter from your employer would delay the process of affect the application with the fact that your R&R are exactly same in the 2 documents.


----------



## KeeDa

bhagat.dabas said:


> How to Top up forex card without valid Visa and ticket
> 
> I sent a mail to bookmyforex but they said they cannot to up card
> 
> I explained that this will be for Permanent resisdency purpose
> 
> What options do i have i now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bhagat.dabas said:


> I have the card but they are not rellading it with AUD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bhagat.dabas said:


> I mean to say that they will reload only in case you have visa and ticket otherwise they will not do it
> 
> Issue and reload....both are different things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure the BMF/ Axis bank card works for visa fees payment? I could be wrong, but back from the time when I was applying, only HDFC and ICICI AUD forex cards would work.


----------



## aks80

aks85 said:


> If I were you, I would upload this document. To me, letter issued on a company letterhead holds more credibility than a self-declaration.
> If employer verification is already done, I don't see how adding a new letter from your employer would delay the process of affect the application with the fact that your R&R are exactly same in the 2 documents.


Thanks, that was my argument to the agent as well. But, her point was that I lodged the application in February and it may not make sense to do anything now. There was a CO contact asking for PCC which I provided by March end. Its been pretty quiet since then.


----------



## jazz25

shaivanks said:


> Thanks, that was my argument to the agent as well. But, her point was that I lodged the application in February and it may not make sense to do anything now. There was a CO contact asking for PCC which I provided by March end. Its been pretty quiet since then.


Grants have slowed down lately, so it is quite possible that your application may still be under review. We can not say for sure if your employment verification has/hasn't completed. I would still think it'll be safe to add this document, unless your agent has witnessed any case where this scenario has caused any delay?
Good luck!


----------



## Kulwinder84

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid ([email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this may prove useful for someone.




Many congratulations! Thanks for sharing valuable info. Kindly share timeline of yours..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.
> 
> I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:
> 
> 1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid ([email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.
> 
> 2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.
> 
> 3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.
> 
> 4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.
> 
> I thought this may prove useful for someone.


Congrats on getting the grant. Thanks for sharing your experience as well. Did you get an extension for IED or was it just waived off?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

aks85 said:


> Grants have slowed down lately, so it is quite possible that your application may still be under review. We can not say for sure if your employment verification has/hasn't completed. I would still think it'll be safe to add this document, unless your agent has witnessed any case where this scenario has caused any delay?
> Good luck!


Well, I really don't know what the agent is thinking. She seems to believe that there is no merit in adding more data now, whether that is known to delay grants or not is not clear.

She doesn't know that I have created a separate account and am tracking the application independently either


----------



## jas81

Any one received VAC2 recently or after may?


----------



## NB

shaivanks said:


> Well, I really don't know what the agent is thinking. She seems to believe that there is no merit in adding more data now, whether that is known to delay grants or not is not clear.
> 
> She doesn't know that I have created a separate account and am tracking the application independently either


You must have paid a hell lot of fees to appoint the agent, so I think you are better off letting him take the decision , unless you are sure that he is creating a blunder
Don't try to ride on 2 boats

Cheers


----------



## ashrathore

DeanB said:


> Brilliant news!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Did they give a new First Entry Date on the email and how much time if they did?


Now there is no IED.
They have told, I can breach this condition and department will not object to the visa grant. So essentially no IED now.


----------



## aks80

newbienz said:


> You must have paid a hell lot of fees to appoint the agent, so I think you are better off letting him take the decision , unless you are sure that he is creating a blunder
> Don't try to ride on 2 boats
> 
> Cheers


Well, I didn't know about this forum till I was done filing. Tells you how well I did my research.

Not sure what you mean by 2 boats. I am trying to get advice from this forum. I don't intend to upload anything by myself.


----------



## DeanB

ashrathore said:


> Now there is no IED.
> They have told, I can breach this condition and department will not object to the visa grant. So essentially no IED now.


WOW! 
Super happy for you!
Congrats and no need to rush now! lane:


----------



## AC Sie

jas81 said:


> Any one received VAC2 recently or after may?


Yes.. i received vac2 invoice on May 17th and paid on May 19th. My agent uploaded the receipt to immi account on May 24th, and still no grant for me until now.. My agent doesn't agree with the idea of emailing the CO and suggest me to just be patience..


----------



## aks80

ashrathore said:


> Now there is no IED.
> They have told, I can breach this condition and department will not object to the visa grant. So essentially no IED now.


Congrats. You would still need to go there by a certain time though? I can't imagine its indefinitely extended.


----------



## asad_18pk

AC Sie said:


> Yes.. i received vac2 invoice on May 17th and paid on May 19th. My agent uploaded the receipt to immi account on May 24th, and still no grant for me until now.. My agent doesn't agree with the idea of emailing the CO and suggest me to just be patience..




I paid VAC2 payment on April 10th and still waiting for grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrathore

shaivanks said:


> Congrats. You would still need to go there by a certain time though? I can't imagine its indefinitely extended.


There is no date.
Ideally its till the period when 189 is valid. So 5 years.
But Yes I will make the entry much before, in few months.
Who knows their Primeminister comes up with new rules


----------



## ddrabadia

I lodged my 189 on 10th may 2017. I had co contact on 10 july to ask for a minor document. 

I need advise with the following.
Im on a student visa behind my wife and the bridging visa we have been granted is not in effect coz of the student visa. i cannot work full time 
Now hearing that processing times have been increased to 8 months +

i am worried that il be stuck on this student visa for a long time and
Will be able to do very limited amount of work.
Is there a way to go on the bridging visa so that waiting is not as stressfull and my life is not totally on hold.
The student visa doesnt expire till 2019. 
Ive heard cancelling the student visa will cancel the bridging visa as well making me unlawful.
Is th


----------



## KeeDa

DeanB said:


> Brilliant news!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Did they give a new First Entry Date on the email and how much time if they did?


IED cannot be negotiated with a new date. It can only be completely waived off.


----------



## AC Sie

asad_18pk said:


> I paid VAC2 payment on April 10th and still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.. more than 3 months after paid vac2.. To be honest, I was happy when they sent the invoice because based on others' experience, once applicant paid vac2, dibp will grant the visa soon, but now.. it's different.


----------



## chet_ga

asad_18pk said:


> I paid VAC2 payment on April 10th and still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is VAC2 payment?


----------



## zaback21

cadimi said:


> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, my heart had beat abnormally for a while but turned out that was CO Assessment Commence e-mail.
> *"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing".*
> Join group of Adelaide GSM also.


This CO allocation/Co Contact date is so random. One guy got it on 21 July applying on 30 June - in 22 days while you applied so far earlier and got it like 2 months later.


----------



## AC Sie

chet_ga said:


> What is VAC2 payment?


It's only for spouse or other 18 years old dependent who are non english speaker and can't ace 4,5 ielts band. You can pay the second installment/vac2 for 4885aud. When the pr visa granted, they can enroll for english course there.


----------



## chet_ga

AC Sie said:


> It's only for spouse or other 18 years old dependent who are non english speaker and can't ace 4,5 ielts band. You can pay the second installment/vac2 for 4885aud. When the pr visa granted, they can enroll for english course there.


Is it required? If we can provide the proficiency proof by providing university letter is that not enough?


----------



## bhupendrababun

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.
> 
> I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:
> 
> 1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid ([email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.
> 
> 2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.
> 
> 3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.
> 
> 4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.
> 
> I thought this may prove useful for someone.


Wow great news.

Congratulations and all the best  



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

chet_ga said:


> Is it required? If we can provide the proficiency proof by providing university letter is that not enough?


Thats enough

But probably the member spouse would have studied only in local language
and is not in a position to pass the IELTS functional English exam

Hence the VAC2 

Cheers


----------



## jas81

AC Sie said:


> asad_18pk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid VAC2 payment on April 10th and still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. more than 3 months after paid vac2.. To be honest, I was happy when they sent the invoice because based on others' experience, once applicant paid vac2, dibp will grant the visa soon, but now.. it's different.
Click to expand...

Thanks for responding. Im still waiting for VAC2 invoice. Lodged on march 20th. VAC2 invoice request email sent on March 31st. No response since then


----------



## leapp

AC Sie said:


> It's only for spouse or other 18 years old dependent who are non english speaker and can't ace 4,5 ielts band. You can pay the second installment/vac2 for 4885aud. When the pr visa granted, they can enroll for english course there.


Hi AC Sie,

Just a quick question. While going through your signature, just wondering about the mentioned two phases. Would appreciate if you can please elaborate these?

Point test advice by Vetassess - 08 February 2017
Point test advice done (positive) - 30 June 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

zaback21 said:


> This CO allocation/Co Contact date is so random. One guy got it on 21 July applying on 30 June - in 22 days while you applied so far earlier and got it like 2 months later.


I will slightly disagree here, based on the historical analysisL 80% of applicants CO contact as well as grant before changes was falling within very very predictable timeframes. (its easy to check really, just compare grant predictor tool with historical cases) 

20% were deviating, to very short timeline or to very long timeline. 

Now the issue is not with timeline, the issue is that number of CO contacts/Grants decreased by more than 50% and obviously it affects the stats.


----------



## andreyx108b

chet_ga said:


> Is it required? If we can provide the proficiency proof by providing university letter is that not enough?


Usually an agent would also ask you to submit degree certificate, as well as transcript of records along the letter. That's the right way.


----------



## ddrabadia

I lodged my 189 on 10th may 2017. I had co contact on 10 july to ask for a minor document. 

I need advise with the following.
Im on a student visa behind my wife and the bridging visa we have been granted is not in effect coz of the student visa. i cannot work full time 
Now hearing that processing times have been increased to 8 months +

i am worried that il be stuck on this student visa for a long time and
Will be able to do very limited amount of work.
Is there a way to go on the bridging visa so that waiting is not as stressfull and my life is not totally on hold.
The student visa doesnt expire till 2019. 
Ive heard cancelling the student visa will cancel the bridging visa as well making me unlawful.
Is th


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,

Good evening All. I have a query. I am currently on 457 in Australia. Applied my VISA application in April for 189. If I resign then my 457 will get cancelled.
Am i allowed to stay in Australia legally on bridging VISA till the time application outcome comes?

Thanks


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

cadimi said:


> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, my heart had beat abnormally for a while but turned out that was CO Assessment Commence e-mail.
> *"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing".*
> Join group of Adelaide GSM also.


Hey, 

what's your CO name?


----------



## AC Sie

leapp said:


> Hi AC Sie,
> 
> Just a quick question. While going through your signature, just wondering about the mentioned two phases. Would appreciate if you can please elaborate these?
> 
> Point test advice by Vetassess - 08 February 2017
> Point test advice done (positive) - 30 June 2017


Well, yeah.. mine is a little bit unusual.. When I applied full skill assessment on 2015, it came back positive with only 1,3 yrs work experience. There was one year gap because it took me 1 year before I got my desired score in ielts. Now in 2017, i want to claim 3 yrs of work experience, so I applied vetassess point test advice to add my employment period. It took more than 4 months for the assessment body to access my additional experience, so both my visa processing and point test advice were overlapping. Even the employment verification was done by vetassess. I hope there will be no more verification from dibp and they will give the grant letter soon..


----------



## leapp

AC Sie said:


> Well, yeah.. mine is a little bit unusual.. When I applied full skill assessment on 2015, it came back positive with only 1,3 yrs work experience. There was one year gap because it took me 1 year before I got my desired score in ielts. Now in 2017, i want to claim 3 yrs of work experience, so I applied vetassess point test advice to add my employment period. It took more than 4 months for the assessment body to access my additional experience, so both my visa processing and point test advice were overlapping. Even the employment verification was done by vetassess. I hope there will be no more verification from dibp and they will give the grant letter soon..


Actually i have assessment of my 7 years experience as per my assessment letter. I am planning to claim total 8 years of experience. Since the company is same so am assuming no need to take advice as you did with yours. I have all documents like payslips and bank statements as well. I hope am on right track?


----------



## hcart

ddrabadia said:


> I lodged my 189 on 10th may 2017. I had co contact on 10 july to ask for a minor document.
> 
> I need advise with the following.
> Im on a student visa behind my wife and the bridging visa we have been granted is not in effect coz of the student visa. i cannot work full time
> Now hearing that processing times have been increased to 8 months +
> 
> i am worried that il be stuck on this student visa for a long time and
> Will be able to do very limited amount of work.
> Is there a way to go on the bridging visa so that waiting is not as stressfull and my life is not totally on hold.
> The student visa doesnt expire till 2019.
> Ive heard cancelling the student visa will cancel the bridging visa as well making me unlawful.
> Is th



I am in the same situation, the only difference is that I am a single applicant and I lodged my application exactly a month before you (April 10th).

Unfortunately in your and my case, there is no way of getting directly into bridging visa.
If you withdraw from your studies, you may not be eligible for bridging by default. It will most certainly land you in trouble

I think taking all of your subjects without any breaks will be considered as full time study. If you are in a diploma course speak with your course lecturer at the college and ask him/her whether there is any possibility to hand you over all of the assignments even over the holiday period that is; even over the summer break and any other breaks.

As per my knowledge, every student visa gives a couple of months extra for the student visa after the studies finish. By studying without any breaks, you can save these months, complete the course earlier and notify that you are done with your course. Then your student visa will be terminated as it has served its purpose, upon which, you can get your bridging.

In my case too visa is till early 2018 but I am planning to study over the summer break and finish off the studies early, and go into bridging visa. 

Hopefully everyone gets their visa. I believe that the delay has even more affect on offshore applicants; Unlike them, At least we have a timeline of when we will be able to acquire our bridging visa.

8-11 months seems a lot but I am sure if the department could clear it would clear All of the pending files. 
Unfortunately, it's all on case by case basis and we have to wait until we get bridging. 

Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,

I was going through DIBP site where i came across Allocation Dates for GSM Skilled Migration.

Visa subclass	189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream
Priority group 4 1 July 2017

What does this date signify?

Thanks


----------



## AC Sie

leapp said:


> Actually i have assessment of my 7 years experience as per my assessment letter. I am planning to claim total 8 years of experience. Since the company is same so am assuming no need to take advice as you did with yours. I have all documents like payslips and bank statements as well. I hope am on right track?


Yes you're on the right track. I'm also in the same company and my agent said it's not mandatory to get point test advice, unless CO ask for it. It's my own initiative and decision to get it accessed because I don't want to wait longer if CO ask it later..


----------



## Numair16

*Medical*

Hello everyone,

One of my friends got his medicals done before lodging his application, now he submitted his application today. I want to know what is the procedure of submitting the medicals he has already completed with this application? Is this to be done using the health assessment tab?


----------



## andreyx108b

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was going through DIBP site where i came across Allocation Dates for GSM Skilled Migration.
> 
> Visa subclass	189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream
> Priority group 4 1 July 2017
> 
> What does this date signify?
> 
> Thanks


that co allocated for cases lodged during these dates. 

in reality nothing much.


----------



## KeeDa

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> One of my friends got his medicals done before lodging his application, now he submitted his application today. I want to know what is the procedure of submitting the medicals he has already completed with this application? Is this to be done using the health assessment tab?


During the process of submitting the application, you are presented with a set of online forms to be filled and one of them asks a question about having done medicals. Answering YES to this question presents an option to enter the HAP ID (which was used to undertake the medicals). The system thus links the medicals with the visa application.


----------



## andreyx108b

KeeDa said:


> During the process of submitting the application, you are presented with a set of online forms to be filled and one of them asks a question about having done medicals. Answering YES to this question presents an option to enter the HAP ID (which was used to undertake the medicals). The system thus links the medicals with the visa application.


Even Brother KeeDa is here today! 

Nice seeing you  :spy:


----------



## zameersv

raj.choppari2 said:


> Dear forum friends just got off from DIBP After waiting1 hr 30 min equired abt my 189 file status... the lady at the 189 visa department took my details and told me that my apllication has been allocated to Adelaide GSM team and its been processed and further she told me that they will send me the E- mail according to the processing times so now fingers crossed.. the thing is my status is still in Received state.... i front loaded all the documents including medicals ,INDIAN PCC AND AFP
> applied vida on 30 th April
> Under Metal Fabricator with code 322311
> Thanks




Hi

Did u get CO contact or any update before u called them on phone.i have applied on 1st may and still no Co contact

Regards



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

ddrabadia said:


> I lodged my 189 on 10th may 2017. I had co contact on 10 july to ask for a minor document.
> 
> I need advise with the following.
> Im on a student visa behind my wife and the bridging visa we have been granted is not in effect coz of the student visa. i cannot work full time
> Now hearing that processing times have been increased to 8 months +
> 
> i am worried that il be stuck on this student visa for a long time and
> Will be able to do very limited amount of work.
> Is there a way to go on the bridging visa so that waiting is not as stressfull and my life is not totally on hold.
> The student visa doesnt expire till 2019.
> Ive heard cancelling the student visa will cancel the bridging visa as well making me unlawful.
> Is th


Yeah unfortunately there is not much you can do here...
If you cancel your student visa, it will also cancel the bridging visa. 
The only thing you can do in my opinion, work more hours during school holiday (summer/winter break)?


----------



## chinkyjenn

cadimi said:


> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, my heart had beat abnormally for a while but turned out that was CO Assessment Commence e-mail.
> *"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing".*
> Join group of Adelaide GSM also.


Hi guys I have a quick question. 

How come I never received this email? does everyone get this kind of notification from DIBP abt the commencement of the visa assessment? 

I received 1 CO contact, requesting more documents and I have submitted them but no other reply so far


----------



## chinkyjenn

Gagz said:


> this is not a CO contact.
> 
> CO contact is when your CO asks something and you need to submit it within 28 days.
> 
> He may even get the direct grant if CO is satisfied with the proofs.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am confused abt this notification of commencing assessment. if her/his application is complete, he/she might even get the direct grant right? since the CO didn't even ask for additional documents?


----------



## seanzyc

zameersv said:


> Hi
> 
> Did u get CO contact or any update before u called them on phone.i have applied on 1st may and still no Co contact
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Relax that maybe just because you are not required to provide anymore materials.

You may receive a direct grant when the 17-18 program cap is released and grants start to flow.:amen:


----------



## seanzyc

chinkyjenn said:


> I am confused abt this notification of commencing assessment. if her/his application is complete, he/she might even get the direct grant right? since the CO didn't even ask for additional documents?


I think if things are normal like before, they would've received a direct grant.

Did people receive commencement emails before the whole granting process got delayed? 
I thought they were once either direct grants or co contacts for extra information.


----------



## ddrabadia

seanzyc said:


> zameersv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Did u get CO contact or any update before u called them on phone.i have applied on 1st may and still no Co contact
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Relax that maybe just because you are not required to provide anymore materials.
> 
> You may receive a direct grant when the 17-18 program cap is released and grants start to flow.
Click to expand...

Are the grants delayed coz the program cap is not released?


----------



## seanzyc

ddrabadia said:


> Are the grants delayed coz the program cap is not released?


Maybe.

Some say the delay results from the introduction of Home Affairs Ministry.

Some say the delay is because they are still determining the division of cap between general 189 stream and the New Zealand stream - they are sharing the total 189 program cap.

But who knows? Let us pray that things will work out on August :amen:


----------



## Panda112

You are right and now I'm wondering if I was drunk when I filled in the form. There is a saying in my country: If a monkey gets over Smart, he'll die from crushing his own balls.



hasansins said:


> If she is not migrating and she is not your relative why did you add her to form 80 to begin with? This is the kind of things that complicates applications in my opinion.


I don't suppose they'll ask the same from you coz in my case it looks like they mistakenly assumed mine as a de-facto relation.



Hasiths said:


> Dude. Mine also the same. However CO didn't ask me for Girlfriend's stuff. Only my medical and PCC.
> Hope I will not get another CO contact. Anyway, I am planning to get married in November, hopefully I will get it before that. If that did not happen I might have to include her also in the application and it will take forever again to get the grant. Thought of applying for Partner visa after I move there initially.
> 
> Please post of any communication with DIBP regarding this topic.
> Sighhh..
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gagz

chinkyjenn said:


> I am confused abt this notification of commencing assessment. if her/his application is complete, he/she might even get the direct grant right? since the CO didn't even ask for additional documents?


Everyone gets this commencement mail.

Well, i always believed that this mail signifies that the case is allocated to a particular CO team. But the team hasn't started verifying the documents. In most of the cases if you see, the person will either get the CO contact or direct grant a few days after this mail.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

seanzyc said:


> Relax that maybe just because you are not required to provide anymore materials.
> 
> You may receive a direct grant when the 17-18 program cap is released and grants start to flow.:amen:


Or it could be because you and chinkyjenn have different CO teams and both work on different queues.

I would like to be pessimistic here. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## clause

Gagz said:


> Everyone gets this commencement mail.
> 
> Well, i always believed that this mail signifies that the case is allocated to a particular CO team. But the team hasn't started verifying the documents. In most of the cases if you see, the person will either get the CO contact or direct grant a few days after this mail.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe that everyone get that commencement email?

In my case, I do not get that commencement email and I got a direct CO contact?


----------



## Gagz

clause said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe that everyone get that commencement email?
> 
> In my case, I do not get that commencement email and I got a direct CO contact?


1. I believe everyone gets that mail but i dont have all the data available and i guess this mail does not signify much thats why it is not on the immitracker.

2. Could be could be not. Nobody can firmly claim that if a person does not get the mail then he/she will get the direct grant. Source: immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

clause said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe that everyone get that commencement email?
> 
> In my case, I do not get that commencement email and I got a direct CO contact?


I also did not get this commencement email...

Have you received your grant?


----------



## Gagz

chinkyjenn said:


> I also did not get this commencement email...
> 
> Have you received your grant?


If he had, he would not be asking grant related questions and be on this thread. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

Anyways, the one thing i learnt from this process was that you can't predict whats gonna happen next. May be because multiple CO teams work on mutiple cases simultaneously. And, I, vehemently, believe that there is no point in predicting the grant date.

Also they ought to first clear the old cases and thats what they are doing also. So i am positive that this will decrease the 8-11months time in the coming months which is inevitably good for us.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## clause

chinkyjenn said:


> I also did not get this commencement email...
> 
> Have you received your grant?


Nope not yet. Am still waiting, uploaded the doc required in mid April and lodged early March. So its been sometime and it doesn't help that they have extended the processing time to 8months and 11months respectively. :fingerscrossed:



Gagz said:


> If he had, he would not be asking grant related questions and be on this thread.


Yeah thats true I suppose.


----------



## andreyx108b

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi guys I have a quick question.
> 
> How come I never received this email? does everyone get this kind of notification from DIBP abt the commencement of the visa assessment?
> 
> I received 1 CO contact, requesting more documents and I have submitted them but no other reply so far


not everyone, some never had it.


----------



## seanzyc

Gagz said:


> Everyone gets this commencement mail.
> 
> Well, i always believed that this mail signifies that the case is allocated to a particular CO team. But the team hasn't started verifying the documents. In most of the cases if you see, the person will either get the CO contact or direct grant a few days after this mail.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


So yourself got a commencement email and then a co contact?


----------



## Gagz

seanzyc said:


> So yourself got a commencement email and then a co contact?


yes.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

andreyx108b said:


> not everyone, some never had it.


True buddy..All I received was a delay and quota exceed email. No contacts or commencement mail before or after that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Many of you have concerns about the 'commencement email'. Well, not everybody receives it. Please read this carefully: *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*

It says:
_If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team._


----------



## suhasaraos

*CO Contact*

CO has contacted me for providing evidence of Functional English for my spouse with the comment - "Evidence of functional English - evidence provided does not meet requirements." I have already provided her secondary school certificate and her bachelor degree transcript showing English as a medium of instruction. What is expected here now? Please advice.


----------



## seanzyc

Gagz said:


> 2. Could be could be not. Nobody can firmly claim that if a person does not get the mail then he/she will get the direct grant. Source: immitracker
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Logically, there is no point stating this... People who just lodge the visa application surely don't receive the email, and the outcome could be everything.

The question is focusing on the people lodged on a date that is way before the co allocation cutoff date (or refer to the trend in immitracker). Nobody is saying that everyone who does not get the email will receive a direct grant. We are talking about *cases that should've already been allocated to a case officer based on lodgement time but still did not hear anything*.

You may be negative but I tend to think it as a positive signal because if co has looked into the case and it can be finalized, usually there will be no communication (as per KeeDa shared). You may also need to be aware of the recent 'delay' situation, most of the cases got postponed and grants shower still didn't come.


----------



## KeeDa

suhasaraos said:


> CO has contacted me for providing evidence of Functional English for my spouse with the comment - "Evidence of functional English - evidence provided does not meet requirements." I have already provided her secondary school certificate and her bachelor degree transcript showing English as a medium of instruction. What is expected here now? Please advice.


Do you mean your bachelor degree transcript states that the medium of instructions for the entire course were in English?


----------



## abhishekv

andreyx108b said:


> not everyone, some never had it.


Yeah, I didn't get any email, but the CO did come back requesting for more information

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

suhasaraos said:


> CO has contacted me for providing evidence of Functional English for my spouse with the comment - "Evidence of functional English - evidence provided does not meet requirements." I have already provided her secondary school certificate and her bachelor degree transcript showing English as a medium of instruction. What is expected here now? Please advice.




Hello Suhasaraos,

Kindly refer this:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

You might have to ask your spouse to either take up PTE-A/ IELTS

•*A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
•A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*

Generally they don't consider Indian Higher Secondary School Education/ Degree even if they were instructed only in English. They need a candidate to undergo the Language assessment like the above. 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## seanzyc

suhasaraos said:


> CO has contacted me for providing evidence of Functional English for my spouse with the comment - "Evidence of functional English - evidence provided does not meet requirements." I have already provided her secondary school certificate and her bachelor degree transcript showing English as a medium of instruction. What is expected here now? Please advice.


Does her school provide something like completion letter with duration of the course and language of instruction?


----------



## seanzyc

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Suhasaraos,
> 
> Kindly refer this:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> You might have to ask your spouse to either take up PTE-A/ IELTS
> 
> •*A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> •A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*
> 
> Generally they don't consider Indian Higher Secondary School Education/ Degree even if they were instructed only in English. They need a candidate to undergo the Language assessment like the above.
> 
> regards,
> Rajnath27



It also has a section saying:"Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."


----------



## Rajnath27

Yes Seanzyc

Even though they stated like what you have pointed, there is a caveat. 

Generally they don't consider Indian Higher Secondary School Education/ Degree even if they were instructed only in English. They need a candidate to undergo the Language assessment in order to be considered. 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## Gagz

seanzyc said:


> Logically, there is no point stating this... People who just lodge the visa application surely don't receive the email, and the outcome could be everything.
> 
> The question is focusing on the people lodged on a date that is way before the co allocation cutoff date (or refer to the trend in immitracker). Nobody is saying that everyone who does not get the email will receive a direct grant. We are talking about *cases that should've already been allocated to a case officer based on lodgement time but still did not hear anything*.
> 
> You may be negative but I tend to think it as a positive signal because if co has looked into the case and it can be finalized, usually there will be no communication (as per KeeDa shared). You may also need to be aware of the recent 'delay' situation, most of the cases got postponed and grants shower still didn't come.


I am aware of it bro. 
I was in your stage 2 months back and concluded there is no point in analyzing what would happen next (Since multiple teams work on multiple cases simultaneously) and stopped it. Happy analyzing 

I laugh on your logics every morning. 

Anyways i rest my case and my wishes are with you if you are waiting for the grant shower. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi guys I have a quick question.
> 
> How come I never received this email? does everyone get this kind of notification from DIBP abt the commencement of the visa assessment?
> 
> I received 1 CO contact, requesting more documents and I have submitted them but no other reply so far


It really depends mate, by speculating other similar posts from 2016, some got that while some did not get anything but just a direct grant. I think commencement mail is not CO contact as there is no further requirement for any supplement. Some applicants got commencement email and later got CO contact for providing sufficient docs and some cases were totally different.
And not everyone get either commencement or CO contact while heaps of people get both. As I stated, it depends case by case.


----------



## cadimi

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hey,
> 
> what's your CO name?


Sorry, I don't think sharing CO name is a good deed.


----------



## seanzyc

cadimi said:


> It really depends mate, by speculating other similar posts from 2016, some got that while some did not get anything but just a direct grant. I think the commencement mail is not CO contact as there is no further requirement for any supplement. Some applicants got the commencement email and later got CO contact for providing sufficient docs and some cases were totally different.
> And not everyone get either commencement or CO contact while heaps of people get both. As I stated, it depends case by case.


Right. Depends on whether the case officer bothers to press one more button. Lol


----------



## seanzyc

Rajnath27 said:


> Yes Seanzyc
> 
> Even though they stated like what you have pointed, there is a caveat.
> 
> Generally they don't consider Indian Higher Secondary School Education/ Degree even if they were instructed only in English. They need a candidate to undergo the Language assessment in order to be considered.
> 
> regards,
> Rajnath27


Liked. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chinkyjenn

KeeDa said:


> Many of you have concerns about the 'commencement email'. Well, not everybody receives it. Please read this carefully: *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*
> 
> It says:
> _If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team._


Thank you this is a really good link!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Suhasaraos,
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly refer this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to ask your spouse to either take up PTE-A/ IELTS
> 
> 
> 
> •*A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> •A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*
> 
> 
> 
> Generally they don't consider Indian Higher Secondary School Education/ Degree even if they were instructed only in English. They need a candidate to undergo the Language assessment like the above.
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Rajnath27




Hi Rajnath

Who told you they dont consider indian degree if it is in English.

I have never read this anywhere on forum....you are first guy who is saying this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Friends 

Can you please share your inputs on Spouse Functional English Requirement 

If i am holding a diploma of 3 year with English as medium....will it be acceptable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

chinkyjenn said:


> Thank you this is a really good link!


Yes, this indeed clears my doubts too on why some receive IMMI commencement email and the rest don't.


----------



## Rajnath27

bhagat.dabas said:


> Hi Rajnath
> 
> Who told you they dont consider indian degree if it is in English.
> 
> I have never read this anywhere on forum....you are first guy who is saying this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello There,

I am not saying it with Authenticity that they will not consider Degrees if instructed in English in India. Please note: I used the word "Generally". That means it is a general perception/Guess work and not an Authentic source of Information. 

If you had already submitted the Certificates then why did they ask you for further proof for proficiency ? At this point of time I don't know what detailed documents you submitted. 

Again, If you are satisfying these conditions fully then you are fine:

Source: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

*•Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
•Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*


regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## chumashankar

suhasaraos said:


> CO has contacted me for providing evidence of Functional English for my spouse with the comment - "Evidence of functional English - evidence provided does not meet requirements." I have already provided her secondary school certificate and her bachelor degree transcript showing English as a medium of instruction. What is expected here now? Please advice.


They need convocation or degree award also along with transcripts , it is mentioned in documents required.


----------



## Rajnath27

Forgot to mention this from the document:

•Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## sara26

I remember the saying
Happiness is a butterfly ,
which when pursued , is always just beyond your grasp, but which , if you will sit down quietly, may alight upon you~
Here happiness = Visa grant


----------



## chumashankar

suhasaraos said:


> CO has contacted me for providing evidence of Functional English for my spouse with the comment - "Evidence of functional English - evidence provided does not meet requirements." I have already provided her secondary school certificate and her bachelor degree transcript showing English as a medium of instruction. What is expected here now? Please advice.




It happened for me also, They asked degree award . So send degree award or convocation certificate in English.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

What is Degree award?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Hi.. In my case (under 489), I have just provided One document from the college where my wife has done her Master in English medium. Will it work or not? Applied on 5th April till now no communication in this aspect from CO. CO last contacted 10th April. Please guide. Will it create any hurdle? My consultant said if she has done Masters in English medium then sign and stamp at college letter head is sufficient. Is it so? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

Same for my spouse case too
Given declaration certificate from University (Master degree) stating that medium of instruction is English...
CO contacted only for medicals 
It means should not be any problem related to her english proficiency...


----------



## pratham

Hello guys I am waiting for grant since last two months ... I would be traveling abroad for work within two weeks. Do I need to update DIBP on the same and how ? Please suggest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

One grant reported on immitracker today. Lodged in Aug-16. Interestingly the last few grants reported are from Brisbane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Has anyone seen any Grant from Adelaide??


----------



## amigos

Himadri said:


> Has anyone seen any Grant from Adelaide??


Hi Himadri,

Which visa are you applying 189 or 190? I see your signature, your CO allocation is super quick, only 4 days while the current trend is more than 60 days?

Cheers,


----------



## Himadri

amigos said:


> Hi Himadri,
> 
> Which visa are you applying 189 or 190? I see your signature, your CO allocation is super quick, only 4 days while the current trend is more than 60 days?
> 
> Cheers,


I am on 190 quest, I filed DIBP on 28th June and front loaded all doc on 17th July, subsequently got the mail from GSM on 21st July.:kiss:

Now, praying for Direct Grant:amen:


----------



## KeeDa

pratham said:


> Hello guys I am waiting for grant since last two months ... I would be traveling abroad for work within two weeks. Do I need to update DIBP on the same and how ? Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are going to be away for more than 14 days (or even for a day if it is Australia), then click on 'update us', 'change of address', fill and submit the form online.


----------



## cadimi

KeeDa said:


> Many of you have concerns about the 'commencement email'. Well, not everybody receives it. Please read this carefully: *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications*
> 
> It says:
> _If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team._


I doubt this indicates assessment commencement email even though I have read it 'carefully'. 
Firstly, I don't see any words that match 'assessment commencement', that is pretty substantial because DIBP personnel pay a lot attention on words they publicly state. Many applicants who haven't got their visa finalised still haven't got any e-mail and some got delay email but not commencement one.
Secondly, I think there is a difference between CO contact and commencement: just look at the stats of CO contacts on Immitracker for few recent days. While I and another guy got commencement mail and others got CO contacts asking for additional docs even though all of us have submitted around 19th-27th of May 2017.


----------



## jeanic

I got CO requesting details email only. BUT on my IMMI account its "assessment in progress". Is that not the same thing ? but just didn't get commencement email?





cadimi said:


> I doubt this indicates assessment commencement email even though I have read it 'carefully'.
> Firstly, I don't see any words that match 'assessment commencement', that is pretty substantial because DIBP personnel pay a lot attention on words they publicly state. Many applicants who haven't got their visa finalised still haven't got any e-mail and some got delay email but not commencement one.
> Secondly, I think there is a difference between CO contact and commencement: just look at the stats of CO contacts on Immitracker for few recent days. While I and another guy got commencement mail and others got CO contacts asking for additional docs even though all of us have submitted around 19th-27th of May 2017.


----------



## KeeDa

cadimi said:


> I doubt this indicates assessment commencement email even though I have read it 'carefully'.
> Firstly, I don't see any words that match 'assessment commencement', that is pretty substantial because DIBP personnel pay a lot attention on words they publicly state. Many applicants who haven't got their visa finalised still haven't got any e-mail and some got delay email but not commencement one.
> Secondly, I think there is a difference between CO contact and commencement: just look at the stats of CO contacts on Immitracker for few recent days. While I and another guy got commencement mail and others got CO contacts asking for additional docs even though all of us have submitted around 19th-27th of May 2017.


The email title may not match, but since you have received the email, do the email contents not match with the text on that webpage?

You are right in saying that not everybody receives this email and I have no clue why that is the case. Like someone said above, must be a matter of them pushing (or not) that button which triggers this email.

As for you and another guy having received 'commencement' email and 2 others having received CO contact- that is because you two had completed applications and hence does not require a CO to contact you (for missing docs). Eventually, for all 4 of you, either via the 'commencement' email or 's56 request for more information' email; the purpose of informing that all your cases have been picked up for processing has been met.


----------



## neerajrk

Link above says "The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams.You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment." 

And in the table it mentions date as 1st July, 2017 for 189 category

I paid Visa fee on 25th April, however I kept on uploading the documents till 1st June. Application status for me is received , with no CO contact, no commencement mail, no delay mail, no communication at all.

My Question are 

1) Does that mean my application is allocated considering i applied on 25th April?
2) Which date will be considered as visa application date? When i paid fees or when i uploaded the last document?


----------



## cadimi

jeanic said:


> I got CO requesting details email only. BUT on my IMMI account its "assessment in progress". Is that not the same thing ? but just didn't get commencement email?


You have been requested for additional docs? If yes, that's not assessment commencement that I received. And my application status still shows as 'Received'.
But in my viewpoint, your case has been progressing better than mine.


----------



## KeeDa

neerajrk said:


> Link above says "The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams.You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment."
> 
> And in the table it mentions date as 1st July, 2017 for 189 category
> 
> I paid Visa fee on 25th April, however I kept on uploading the documents till 1st June. Application status for me is received , with no CO contact, no commencement mail, no delay mail, no communication at all.
> 
> My Question are
> 
> 1) Does that mean my application is allocated considering i applied on 25th April?
> 2) Which date will be considered as visa application date? When i paid fees or when i uploaded the last document?


1) Yes.
2) The date you paid the fees.


----------



## KeeDa

jeanic said:


> I got CO requesting details email only. BUT on my IMMI account its "assessment in progress". Is that not the same thing ? but just didn't get commencement email?


CO requesting details and commencement emails are 2 different things. The former has "s56" in the email subject. Did you get a s56 request for more documents/ information email? If this is the case, status should change to 'Information requested'


----------



## JP Mosa

neerajrk said:


> Link above says "The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams.You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment."
> 
> And in the table it mentions date as 1st July, 2017 for 189 category
> 
> I paid Visa fee on 25th April, however I kept on uploading the documents till 1st June. Application status for me is received , with no CO contact, no commencement mail, no delay mail, no communication at all.
> 
> My Question are
> 
> 1) Does that mean my application is allocated considering i applied on 25th April?
> 2) Which date will be considered as visa application date? When i paid fees or when i uploaded the last document?



It goes like below:

Applicant pays fee, upload docs, one person in DIBP collects all docs, prepares file, allocates file number, then as per que the file is allocated to a team, then to a particular CO.

Commencement mails, acknowledgements, delay mails mails depends on CO, if H/she likes to press send button applicant receives it otherwise no.

There is no such thing that all is well with any application because DIBP pays attention even to minute detail provided by applicant.

The date you paid fee will be date of visa application

Good luck.


----------



## jazz25

Anyone noticed slight increase in Visa fees?

The primary applicant fee now is 3670
Dependent members 18+ yrs: 1835
Dependent members < 18 yrs: 920

When my case was filed, it was 3600, 1800, 900 respectively.


----------



## rvd

aks85 said:


> Anyone noticed slight increase in Visa fees?
> 
> The primary applicant fee now is 3670
> Dependent members 18+ yrs: 1835
> Dependent members < 18 yrs: 920
> 
> When my case was filed, it was 3600, 1800, 900 respectively.


It is quite common every year there will be slight increase in visa fees. This was informed in April itself. If I am correct kaju shared detailed pdf on all visa fess with comparison of previous year.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

suhasaraos said:


> CO has contacted me for providing evidence of Functional English for my spouse with the comment - "Evidence of functional English - evidence provided does not meet requirements." I have already provided her secondary school certificate and her bachelor degree transcript showing English as a medium of instruction. What is expected here now? Please advice.


Hi Suhasaraos,

You have to get a letter from the College stating that the medium of instruction was English for the entire duration of course.

PM ur email Id - i will send u the format which u hv to get it on the college letterhead and get it signed by principal and seal.

I did the same for my spouse. It was accepted.

Hope it clears


----------



## trombokk

Hi friends,

I am planning to submit visa application by month end. I have couple of queries please guide.
1 I am submitting form 26 AS and form 16 as an employment proof along with work experience certificates and referral letter from my employee. Do I have to also submit salary slip and bank account statements?
2 Is it required to submit salary and employment proof of spouse ( such as taxation forms, salary slip, offer letters etc.). I have not claimed any points for spouse.

It would be really helpful if you guys can guide me in the above queries.

Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

trombokk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am planning to submit visa application by month end. I have couple of queries please guide.
> 1 I am submitting form 26 AS and form 16 as an employment proof along with work experience certificates and referral letter from my employee. Do I have to also submit salary slip and bank account statements?
> 2 Is it required to submit salary and employment proof of spouse ( such as taxation forms, salary slip, offer letters etc.). I have not claimed any points for spouse.
> 
> It would be really helpful if you guys can guide me in the above queries.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk



1.
Are you claiming points for work experience? If yes, submit all. 

2.
No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamraju

pkk0574 said:


> One grant reported on immitracker today. Lodged in Aug-16. Interestingly the last few grants reported are from Brisbane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 reported so far


----------



## Hi_Venkat

*Waiting!!!*

Guys, 

I got a call today morning from high commission of Australia from New Delhi. They asked about my employment details with roles and responsibilities(Kind of Interview). Also they request me to send bank statement as a proof of salary credit from all the employers, I sent the requested info in just next couple of hours. 

Any insight of when I wil be getting my grant?


----------



## sharma1981

Hi_Venkat said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a call today morning from high commission of Australia from New Delhi. They asked about my employment details with roles and responsibilities(Kind of Interview). Also they request me to send bank statement as a proof of salary credit from all the employers, I sent the requested info in just next couple of hours.
> 
> Any insight of when I wil be getting my grant?



They specifically asked for BANK STATEMENTS for "ALL" employers? While uploading docs did you not submit any Form 16 OR tax statements?


----------



## Hi_Venkat

Yes, I have already submitted all the Form 16 and Payslips. Although, they requested bank statements. So just an heads up, Upload your bank statements upfront will increase your direct grant possiblities.


----------



## sharma1981

Hi_Venkat said:


> Yes, I have already submitted all the Form 16 and Payslips. Although, they requested bank statements. So just an heads up, Upload your bank statements upfront will increase your direct grant possiblities.


I dont think i have bank statements for all the employers. I have only last 4 years bank statements


----------



## bhupendrababun

sharma1981 said:


> I dont think i have bank statements for all the employers. I have only last 4 years bank statements


you can request your bank they will try to arrange the copies..but you have to chase them....

cheers


----------



## bhupendrababun

Hi_Venkat said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a call today morning from high commission of Australia from New Delhi. They asked about my employment details with roles and responsibilities(Kind of Interview). Also they request me to send bank statement as a proof of salary credit from all the employers, I sent the requested info in just next couple of hours.
> 
> Any insight of when I wil be getting my grant?


no one can predict...hope your are aware of the current trend....like you & me soo many are waiting for their grants...any ways all the best.

Cheers


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Today I Uploaded documents requested by CO on 14th July. CO asked for...

"Evidence of functional English - Degree Certificate required that compliments English medium letter already provided"

IP button has been pressed. Fingers crossed now for grant mail and no other CO contact.


----------



## Kulwinder84

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Today I Uploaded documents requested by CO on 14th July. CO asked for...
> 
> "Evidence of functional English - Degree Certificate required that compliments English medium letter already provided"
> 
> IP button has been pressed. Fingers crossed now for grant mail and no other CO contact.




All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Kulwinder84 said:


> All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..


----------



## sam a

*My timeline for 189*

hi I am new to this form just want to share my timeline as i am looking for some other timelines too and reading most of the posts.

occupation Chef
EOI submitted 30 Mar 2017
EOI received 12 April 2017
Visa lodge 24 April 2017
CO contacted information requested on 7th June 2017 
IP pressed 8th of June 2017
waiting for Grant: fingerscrossed:

wish everyone best of luck:amen:


----------



## Kulwinder84

sam a said:


> hi I am new to this form just want to share my timeline as i am looking for some other timelines too and reading most of the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> occupation Chef
> 
> EOI submitted 30 Mar 2017
> 
> EOI received 12 April 2017
> 
> Visa lodge 24 April 2017
> 
> CO contacted information requested on 7th June 2017
> 
> IP pressed 8th of June 2017
> 
> waiting for Grant: fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> wish everyone best of luck:amen:




Best of luck bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam a

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Today I Uploaded documents requested by CO on 14th July. CO asked for...
> 
> "Evidence of functional English - Degree Certificate required that compliments English medium letter already provided"
> 
> IP button has been pressed. Fingers crossed now for grant mail and no other CO contact.


Sorry. I didn't get what you wrote - Are you saying YOU HAD ALREADY provided what CO requested?


----------



## sharma1981

sam a said:


> hi I am new to this form just want to share my timeline as i am looking for some other timelines too and reading most of the posts.
> 
> occupation Chef
> EOI submitted 30 Mar 2017
> EOI received 12 April 2017
> Visa lodge 24 April 2017
> CO contacted information requested on 7th June 2017
> IP pressed 8th of June 2017
> waiting for Grant: fingerscrossed:
> 
> wish everyone best of luck:amen:



What did CO request for ON 7th June?


----------



## sam a

sharma1981 said:


> What did CO request for ON 7th June?


proof of relationship with my wife and FORM 80 of my wife


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sharma1981 said:


> Sorry. I didn't get what you wrote - Are you saying YOU HAD ALREADY provided what CO requested?


yup. I stated that today I provided the documents for which CO asked on 14th Jul 2017.


----------



## sabhishek982

Hi_Venkat said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a call today morning from high commission of Australia from New Delhi. They asked about my employment details with roles and responsibilities(Kind of Interview). Also they request me to send bank statement as a proof of salary credit from all the employers, I sent the requested info in just next couple of hours.
> 
> Any insight of when I wil be getting my grant?


Venkat - Did they ask for bank statements for all the years you have worked or just for the duration of current company?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi_Venkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I got a call today morning from high commission of Australia from New Delhi. They asked about my employment details with roles and responsibilities(Kind of Interview). Also they request me to send bank statement as a proof of salary credit from all the employers, I sent the requested info in just next couple of hours.
> 
> Any insight of when I wil be getting my grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Venkat - Did they ask for bank statements for all the years you have worked or just for the duration of current company?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How come we get bank statement for all the employer?


----------



## sharma1981

sikkandar said:


> How come we get bank statement for all the employer?


Yes. That's bit weird. I am sure many people would have closed the accounts from previous employer


----------



## fragman

asad_18pk said:


> I paid VAC2 payment on April 10th and still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid 19th of April and also waiting.


----------



## singh1982

Folks, I am in a bit of a situation here!

I need to prove functional English for my spouse for which I got a certificate from her college stating that. That's when I discovered her enrolment number on the degree is incorrect(some mistake from university employee). Therefore, I don't think I can use that degree to support the certificate and to support her education details mentioned in the form 80,1221.

Now, to get a duplicate degree will take a long time, so can't wait for it.

Plz suggest what I should do in this situation.

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayman24121983

fragman said:


> I paid 19th of April and also waiting.


I paid on February and still waiting 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

singh1982 said:


> Folks, I am in a bit of a situation here!
> 
> I need to prove functional English for my spouse for which I got a certificate from her college stating that. That's when I discovered her enrolment number on the degree is incorrect(some mistake from university employee). Therefore, I don't think I can use that degree to support the certificate and to support her education details mentioned in the form 80,1221.
> 
> Now, to get a duplicate degree will take a long time, so can't wait for it.
> 
> Plz suggest what I should do in this situation.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


You should get the degree certificate corrected, which I guess you are already doing. But for now, the only other option I see is to sit PTE-A.


----------



## singh1982

KeeDa said:


> You should get the degree certificate corrected, which I guess you are already doing. But for now, the only other option I see is to sit PTE-A.


Thanks dude! 

I have a question here - what if I only upload the English medium certificate from college and not the degree?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1

Hi_Venkat said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a call today morning from high commission of Australia from New Delhi. They asked about my employment details with roles and responsibilities(Kind of Interview). Also they request me to send bank statement as a proof of salary credit from all the employers, I sent the requested info in just next couple of hours.
> 
> Any insight of when I wil be getting my grant?


Brother, whats your job code, please let me know....


----------



## nabtex

singh1982 said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> I have a question here - what if I only upload the English medium certificate from college and not the degree?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Only English Proficiency certificate will not be sufficient. CO will surely ask for Degree as well.


----------



## visakh

By considering the current trend, does anyone know what would be the average time (in Months) required to get *Visa grant* after lodging the *Visa application along with PCC and Med*?

My occupation is Mechanical Engineer


----------



## ShawnC

Dear All,

1.
I have submitted all the documents for myself (main applicant) including form 80 and form 1221.I'm claiming 5points from my wife, do i need to submit form 80 and form 1221 for my wife as well?

2.
I'm claiming point from my work experience. Can i upload superannuation as prove of my salary? because i only keep recent payslip but not all years that i claim point.

TQ


----------



## bhupendrababun

visakh said:


> By considering the current trend, does anyone know what would be the average time (in Months) required to get *Visa grant* after lodging the *Visa application along with PCC and Med*?
> 
> My occupation is Mechanical Engineer


Helloo,

As per the Global visa and Citizenship processing time is stipulated for 189 visa as 75% of applications are processed in 8 months..... 90% of applications are processed in 11 months...

for 190 visa 75% of the application will take 9 months and 90% applications will take 11 months .

this was last updated on 20 July 2017 (for month ending 30 June 2017)

cheers


----------



## vikmi2017

Hi I moved back from US to India couple of months back within the same organization as it was temporary transfer for some years .This was after my Visa lodge which I lodged in Apr 2017. I already updated my India address and phone number through update us for all applicants. Do I need to update anything else?


----------



## vikaschandra

ShawnC said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 1.
> I have submitted all the documents for myself (main applicant) including form 80 and form 1221.I'm claiming 5points from my wife, do i need to submit form 80 and form 1221 for my wife as well?
> 
> 2.
> I'm claiming point from my work experience. Can i upload superannuation as prove of my salary? because i only keep recent payslip but not all years that i claim point.
> 
> TQ


1. it is advisable to submit form 80 and form 1221 for spouse as well to avoid any delays
2. if you have bank statement you can submit those along with the superannuation records


----------



## sharma1981

*Health Evidence*

Hello

I am attaching the documents after VISA lodge. 

a) WHat to attach in Health, Evidence section? My medicals are already done and health clearance is provided.
b) I want to upload 10th certificate as birth date proof. Whar menu option to choose while attaching 10th certificate. Obviously i can say it as Birth Certificate.
c) Can we attach more than 1 document under 1 category. Say "Character evidence"?

Please suggest


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> I am attaching the documents after VISA lodge. WHat to attach in Health, Evidence section?
> 
> 
> 
> My medicals are already done and health clearance is provided.




Attach Medical Invoice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

JP Mosa said:


> Attach Medical Invoice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does it mean? Do you mean the PDF mentioning clearance provided downloaded from Immiaccount itself?


----------



## Govindharajan

JP Mosa said:


> Attach Medical Invoice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think so u need to attach anything. As long as the medicals are uploaded in the immiaccount and says no action required ...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Govindharajan said:


> I dont think so u need to attach anything. As long as the medicals are uploaded in the immiaccount and says no action required ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk




If you think so don't do it

Medical invoice and receipts are the proofs that you underwent medicals


One should submit them

It's your call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am attaching the documents after VISA lodge.
> 
> a) WHat to attach in Health, Evidence section? My medicals are already done and health clearance is provided.
> b) I want to upload 10th certificate as birth date proof. Whar menu option to choose while attaching 10th certificate. Obviously i can say it as Birth Certificate.
> c) Can we attach more than 1 document under 1 category. Say "Character evidence"?
> 
> Please suggest


I doubt if your class 10 cert will be considered as ur birth cert. For birth proof ur passport should be enuf.

Secondly for ur medicals once your medicals are done n the prescribed clinic post ur HAP id generation u have nothing to do. Its all uploaded online by the hospital. Just ensure that they have done it. And the medicals section in your immi account says no further action need.

Yes you can attach more than one doc . For character evidence normaly people attach PCC...

Good luck with ur PR.

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

JP Mosa said:


> If you think so don't do it
> 
> Medical invoice and receipts are the proofs that you underwent medicals
> 
> 
> One should submit them
> 
> It's your call
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHat did you upload in your case?


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> What does it mean? Do you mean the PDF mentioning clearance provided downloaded from Immiaccount itself?




Medical fee receipt you paid at the Medical centre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

sharma1981 said:


> WHat did you upload in your case?




I did same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

sharma1981 said:


> WHat did you upload in your case?


I uploaded nothing. My CO contacted me for the medicals and once done i just intimated by pressing information provided....My emp verification completed last week...Now awaiting for the Grant...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

JP Mosa said:


> Medical fee receipt you paid at the Medical centre
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its ridiculous to upload the fee receipt....    

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Govindharajan said:


> Its ridiculous to upload the fee receipt....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk




Are you sure about it that it's ridiculous to upload Medical receipts ?

and for DOB , only Passport is enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

JP Mosa said:


> If you think so don't do it
> 
> Medical invoice and receipts are the proofs that you underwent medicals
> 
> 
> One should submit them
> 
> It's your call
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really!!!
I haven't uploaded and my health assessment in immi account states "health clearance provided _ no action action required "

Don't think so it's mandatory to upload the receipts 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

JP Mosa said:


> Are you sure about it that it's ridiculous to upload Medical receipts ?
> 
> and for DOB , only Passport is enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much buddy.

The passport can be used for Dob ..photo ID and address proof.

As far as medical s concerned if u take a close look at the immi account page where the option to upload medicals s their it s in yellow. Which means recommended. Not mandatory. And yes you will not get your reports of the medical since as per the SLA of the DiBp with its partner hospital in the respective country ; the hospital s not authorised to share the reports... 

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

bhupendrababun said:


> Really!!!
> I haven't uploaded and my health assessment in immi account states "health clearance provided _ no action action required "
> 
> Don't think so it's mandatory to upload the receipts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am attaching the documents after VISA lodge.
> 
> a) WHat to attach in Health, Evidence section? My medicals are already done and health clearance is provided.
> b) I want to upload 10th certificate as birth date proof. Whar menu option to choose while attaching 10th certificate. Obviously i can say it as Birth Certificate.
> c) Can we attach more than 1 document under 1 category. Say "Character evidence"?
> 
> Please suggest


a) Nothing.
b) You can upload your SSC Certificate, but not as "Birth Certificate". Click the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom and navigate to "Birth or Age, Evidence of" category in the resulting popup. You will see quite a few sub-categories to choose and "SSC Certificate" is one of them (others being Passport and Birth Certificate)
c) Yes.


----------



## JP Mosa

bhupendrababun said:


> Really!!!
> I haven't uploaded and my health assessment in immi account states "health clearance provided _ no action action required "
> 
> Don't think so it's mandatory to upload the receipts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




There is no harm in uploading Medical receipt as evidence of medicals.
Once medicals cleared-No action required ,CO can confirm it through HAP ID

As an applicant, only evidence to provide is medical receipt, so I said upload medical invoice.


----------



## bhupendrababun

Govindharajan said:


> Pretty much buddy.
> 
> The passport can be used for Dob ..photo ID and address proof.
> 
> As far as medical s concerned if u take a close look at the immi account page where the option to upload medicals s their it s in yellow. Which means recommended. Not mandatory. And yes you will not get your reports of the medical since as per the SLA of the DiBp with its partner hospital in the respective country ; the hospital s not authorised to share the reports...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


Passport is enough but better to upload the 10th certificate and birth certificate also as experts advise

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am attaching the documents after VISA lodge.
> 
> a) WHat to attach in Health, Evidence section? My medicals are already done and health clearance is provided.
> b) I want to upload 10th certificate as birth date proof. Whar menu option to choose while attaching 10th certificate. Obviously i can say it as Birth Certificate.
> c) Can we attach more than 1 document under 1 category. Say "Character evidence"?
> 
> Please suggest


1. Nothing to be uploaded here as your health examination has been completed and confirmed
2. Since the option mentioning it as grade 10 certificate is not available choose others and specify
3. yes under character evidence you can upload multiple documents as one may have more than 1 PCC. You may attach multiple documents where applicable. 

the maximum documents to be attached per applicant is 60


----------



## JP Mosa

Govindharajan said:


> Pretty much buddy.
> 
> The passport can be used for Dob ..photo ID and address proof.
> 
> As far as medical s concerned if u take a close look at the immi account page where the option to upload medicals s their it s in yellow. Which means recommended. Not mandatory. And yes you will not get your reports of the medical since as per the SLA of the DiBp with its partner hospital in the respective country ; the hospital s not authorised to share the reports...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


Oh1 I am not asking you how the IMMI Account and uploading works.

Yellow, Green,Red etc I have sound knowledge

As medicals are emedicals ,once cleared-CO can check through HAP ID-I am aware of that too.

What I said is as an applicant , only medical invoice is the only evidence to provide.

FYI, Metrculation or Xth stadard certificate is very much accepted by DIBP as a proof of DOB


----------



## pkk0574

Applicants of some nationalities are required to submit polio clearance certificate. Such certificates should be uploaded in the Health, Evidence section. Indian applicants don't fall under this category, so no need to upload anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Govindharajan said:


> I uploaded nothing. My CO contacted me for the medicals and once done i just intimated by pressing information provided....My emp verification completed last week...Now awaiting for the Grant...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


Hey, could you please tell me who did the employment verification, whom did they contacted and verified what? I mean did they contacted company HR or the people in reference letter for ACS. Thank you in advance 

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## Govindharajan

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hey, could you please tell me who did the employment verification, whom did they contacted and verified what? I mean did they contacted company HR or the people in reference letter for ACS. Thank you in advance
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


well emp verificaton happens in the later stage post u lodge the visa.Not necess to happen but may happen...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hey, could you please tell me who did the employment verification, whom did they contacted and verified what? I mean did they contacted company HR or the people in reference letter for ACS. Thank you in advance
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS In progress status: 20th July
> ACS With Assessor: 26th July
> PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


Usually the Australian High Commission will verify. 

They can contact anybody either the HR or the referred one. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_18pk

Guys, I called this morning DIBP to get update. The lady said if I don't get any response after 11 months which is new processing times thn I should call. I lodged application in Dec 2016 so I should wait for finalization of application. She didn't even ask mu reference number and told she can't update me on progress for now. Better I should wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

bhupendrababun said:


> Usually the Australian High Commission will verify.
> 
> They can contact anybody either the HR or the referred one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update bhupendra. 
I've also read that if the employers are known to cunduct background check, DIBP might not do a verification. How true is it?


----------



## iceycool

Dear Friends 

On 19 July 17, I was contacted by GSM Adelaide for more information required. In the required checklist they asked for medical for all three of us. We had already given the medical on 25 may 17 and the immi account also showed no further action needed. I'm not able to understand why they have asked so. In the last pages of checklist and details they have provide the list of health examination list and in each of the list in bracket they have written "completed". *Please advice *

Since I couldn't think of anything better I downloaded information sheets from the eMedical website and uploaded the same. The information sheet mentions the date of case submission to DIBP. Please do inform if any other process/Doc. can be done. Thank you.



*Civil Eng - 233211*
EA CDR Submission - 27 FEB 17
MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
ITA received - 12 APR 17
Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
PCC Done - 08 May 17
Medical - 25 May 17
CO add. inform request - 19 Jul 17 
add. inform submitted - 20 Jul 17
Visa Grant - Waiting


----------



## Govindharajan

iceycool said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> On 19 July 17, I was contacted by GSM Adelaide for more information required. In the required checklist they asked for medical for all three of us. We had already given the medical on 25 may 17 and the immi account also showed no further action needed. I'm not able to understand why they have asked so. In the last pages of checklist and details they have provide the list of health examination list and in each of the list in bracket they have written "completed". *Please advice *
> 
> Since I couldn't think of anything better I downloaded information sheets from the eMedical website and uploaded the same. The information sheet mentions the date of case submission to DIBP. Please do inform if any other process/Doc. can be done. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Civil Eng - 233211*
> EA CDR Submission - 27 FEB 17
> MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
> EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
> ITA received - 12 APR 17
> Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
> PCC Done - 08 May 17
> Medical - 25 May 17
> CO add. inform request - 19 Jul 17
> add. inform submitted - 20 Jul 17
> Visa Grant - Waiting


Well considering the frequent update of the immi account its quite possible that the CO couldnt find the medicals. To be on the safe side send an email back to the CO stating that the medicals were completed on the date and the immi account shows no further action s needed. Screenshot... Good luck with ur grant.

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

iceycool said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> On 19 July 17, I was contacted by GSM Adelaide for more information required. In the required checklist they asked for medical for all three of us. We had already given the medical on 25 may 17 and the immi account also showed no further action needed. I'm not able to understand why they have asked so. In the last pages of checklist and details they have provide the list of health examination list and in each of the list in bracket they have written "completed". *Please advice *
> 
> Since I couldn't think of anything better I downloaded information sheets from the eMedical website and uploaded the same. The information sheet mentions the date of case submission to DIBP. Please do inform if any other process/Doc. can be done. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Civil Eng - 233211*
> EA CDR Submission - 27 FEB 17
> MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
> EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
> ITA received - 12 APR 17
> Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
> PCC Done - 08 May 17
> Medical - 25 May 17
> CO add. inform request - 19 Jul 17
> add. inform submitted - 20 Jul 17
> Visa Grant - Waiting


Can u share the name of the CO..

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thanks for the update bhupendra.
> I've also read that if the employers are known to cunduct background check, DIBP might not do a verification. How true is it?


It's totally depends on the DIBP. If he isn't satisfied with the uploaded documents then he will for sure.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceycool

Govindharajan said:


> Can u share the name of the CO..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


name mentioned is "****" and then the position number


----------



## bhupendrababun

iceycool said:


> name mentioned is "****" and then the position number


Not advisable to share the CO details.
Saw somewhere in the forum 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

iceycool said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> On 19 July 17, I was contacted by GSM Adelaide for more information required. In the required checklist they asked for medical for all three of us. We had already given the medical on 25 may 17 and the immi account also showed no further action needed. I'm not able to understand why they have asked so. In the last pages of checklist and details they have provide the list of health examination list and in each of the list in bracket they have written "completed". *Please advice *
> 
> Since I couldn't think of anything better I downloaded information sheets from the eMedical website and uploaded the same. The information sheet mentions the date of case submission to DIBP. Please do inform if any other process/Doc. can be done. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Civil Eng - 233211*
> EA CDR Submission - 27 FEB 17
> MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
> EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
> ITA received - 12 APR 17
> Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
> PCC Done - 08 May 17
> Medical - 25 May 17
> CO add. inform request - 19 Jul 17
> add. inform submitted - 20 Jul 17
> Visa Grant - Waiting



As its mentioned completed and you uploaded eMeds info sheets, upload med invoices or send an e-mail to CO to the e-mail given below in request letter attaching
eMed info sheet and Med invoices requesting whether any more info required. 

But, keep in mind e-mailing CO may delay a case

Good luck


----------



## vikaschandra

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thanks for the update bhupendra.
> I've also read that if the employers are known to cunduct background check, DIBP might not do a verification. How true is it?


DIBP is in Independent entity and would verify as and when they feel necessary. Nothing to do with the applicants employers doing security checks they would not consider that


----------



## vikaschandra

iceycool said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> On 19 July 17, I was contacted by GSM Adelaide for more information required. In the required checklist they asked for medical for all three of us. We had already given the medical on 25 may 17 and the immi account also showed no further action needed. I'm not able to understand why they have asked so. In the last pages of checklist and details they have provide the list of health examination list and in each of the list in bracket they have written "completed". *Please advice *
> 
> Since I couldn't think of anything better I downloaded information sheets from the eMedical website and uploaded the same. The information sheet mentions the date of case submission to DIBP. Please do inform if any other process/Doc. can be done. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Civil Eng - 233211*
> EA CDR Submission - 27 FEB 17
> MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
> EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
> ITA received - 12 APR 17
> Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
> PCC Done - 08 May 17
> Medical - 25 May 17
> CO add. inform request - 19 Jul 17
> add. inform submitted - 20 Jul 17
> Visa Grant - Waiting


well at times there mistakes happen by the authorities wherein they send out incorrect requests. This was probably one of them. You have completed the health examination and the status changed from Health Examination in progress to "No Action Required" that should suffice. 

You could have just replied back to the email that the clearance has been provided by the panel physician anyways since you already uploaded the documents you have fulfilled the requirement hence just got to wait for the grant


----------



## seanzyc

JP Mosa said:


> There is no harm in uploading Medical receipt as evidence of medicals.
> Once medicals cleared-No action required ,CO can confirm it through HAP ID
> 
> As an applicant, only evidence to provide is medical receipt, so I said upload medical invoice.


Yes there is no harm.
But for myself, I did not upload anything because the receipt is in Chinese and I may be required to do notarial translation. So I just skipped it


----------



## rocktopus

asad_18pk said:


> Guys, I called this morning DIBP to get update. The lady said if I don't get any response after 11 months which is new processing times thn I should call. I lodged application in Dec 2016 so I should wait for finalization of application. She didn't even ask mu reference number and told she can't update me on progress for now. Better I should wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it is really important to try not to bother DIBP over the phone unless an urgent matter needs immediate resolution. It's a long wait, we all knew what we got into by lodging.

Inquiring about processing time does nothing but possibly add more workload to the department. There is no way the agent answering the phone will turn around and say "oh yes, let me fast track your grant now"...


----------



## andreyx108b

rocktopus said:


> I think it is really important to try not to bother DIBP over the phone unless an urgent matter needs immediate resolution. It's a long wait, we all know what we got into before getting into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Inquiring about processing time does nothing but possibly add more workload to the department. There is no way the agent answering the phone will turn around and say "oh yes, let me fast track your grant now"...




I second that. It has been communicated by DIBP through one of the forums a few years ago that it is COs who answer the phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

andreyx108b said:


> I second that. It has been communicated by DIBP through one of the forums a few years ago that it is COs who answer the phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow in that case I wish somebody cuts off their phone lines and let them only deal with issuing visas lol


----------



## chinkyjenn

vikaschandra said:


> 1. it is advisable to submit form 80 and form 1221 for spouse as well to avoid any delays
> 2. if you have bank statement you can submit those along with the superannuation records


Hi there, 

I have submitted the below for my work experience:
-Reference letter signed by my manager 
-Superannuation docs
-Payslips (each month for the last 1 year) 
-Group Certificate
-Tax return docs

Do I still need to provide bank statements to support my case? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## chinkyjenn

sharma1981 said:


> WHat did you upload in your case?


I didn't upload anything... DIBP will pick it up right away once you completed the medical check up.... as the system links...


----------



## chinkyjenn

andreyx108b said:


> I second that. It has been communicated by DIBP through one of the forums a few years ago that it is COs who answer the phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been told otherwise. People who answer the DIBP phone are customer services who sometimes have no idea what they're advising. I called 3 times last time and got different answers each time. I gave up and contacted a migration agent. 

And I'm pretty sure you can call and ask if the application has been allocated to the processing team or not. I did this last time and the lady was super sweet and checked it for me.


----------



## jackschack

Finally completed the visa application. Now the long wait .
BTW I did not find the section to upload Form 47a. I uploaded it as an additional item under the section Form 1221 since there was a section called others and put Form47a in the description.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted the below for my work experience:
> 
> -Reference letter signed by my manager
> 
> -Superannuation docs
> 
> -Payslips (each month for the last 1 year)
> 
> -Group Certificate
> 
> -Tax return docs
> 
> 
> 
> Do I still need to provide bank statements to support my case?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!




Yes better to attach last 5 year bank statement ( or less if you don't have ) highlighting the salary credits in the bank statement. It is being asked as a supporting document in some cases. Better upload it, will act as a solid evidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

jackschack said:


> Finally completed the visa application. Now the long wait .
> BTW I did not find the section to upload Form 47a. I uploaded it as an additional item under the section Form 1221 since there was a section called others and put Form47a in the description.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk




What is form 47a ? Not heard of many uploading it. I have not uploaded in my case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

chinkyjenn said:


> And I'm pretty sure you can call and ask if the application has been allocated to the processing team or not. I did this last time and the lady was super sweet and checked it for me.


Well, I mean yes, you can ask that. But it's effectively not going to change _anything _to the process. 

It's been pretty clearly established by now that the status displayed within ImmiAccount (ie. Received, Allocated, etc) doesn't necessarily reflect the current status of your application. 

It's also been somewhat established that being "Allocated to a processing team" does not provide any additional insights as to when the almighty grant will be approved. Some people get it within a few weeks after allocation, some after many months, most of us are still waiting...

If anything this forum should give us all reassurance that although you haven't heard from DIBP for a looong time, it doesn't mean they've forgotten about you. Your case isn't isolated, we're all on the same boat 

Happy waiting 


Edit for clarification, I'm not addressing to "you" personally but "you" in general


----------



## andreyx108b

chinkyjenn said:


> I've been told otherwise. People who answer the DIBP phone are customer services who sometimes have no idea what they're advising. I called 3 times last time and got different answers each time. I gave up and contacted a migration agent.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure you can call and ask if the application has been allocated to the processing team or not. I did this last time and the lady was super sweet and checked it for me.


That's personal decision, the message from communicated from DIBP is published online, spending 10 minutes searching would yield results. 

Maybe you have direct contact with dibp who informed you that those are just customer service guys, well, I don't have direct contact with them, have to rely on what i read online. 

DIBP, however, clearly states that call should be made in emergency and urgent matters, not sure if knowing allocation of a CO is matter of emergency or urgency - was not for me, so i never called. I respected DIBP and their time.


----------



## deorox

JP Mosa said:


> If you think so don't do it
> 
> Medical invoice and receipts are the proofs that you underwent medicals
> 
> 
> One should submit them
> 
> It's your call
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree here. In my case, it was the PCC that got lost (they don't issue it to us, for us to upload). I had uploaded the receipt so the high commission located it based on it , attached it to my file and informed me. I did get a CO contact but I did not have to do any explaining of what went wrong. Can happen for medicals as well since they did changes to the system and some did not have medicals showing on their account.


----------



## kennedy07

andreyx108b said:


> I second that. It has been communicated by DIBP through one of the forums a few years ago that it is COs who answer the phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that! Kinda like a football game where the Ref gives a Red Card and the players protest. Well, have you ever seen a Ref overturn his decision after seeing the protests?!


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> That's personal decision, the message from communicated from DIBP is published online, spending 10 minutes searching would yield results.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have direct contact with dibp who informed you that those are just customer service guys, well, I don't have direct contact with them, have to rely on what i read online.
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP, however, clearly states that call should be made in emergency and urgent matters, not sure if knowing allocation of a CO is matter of emergency or urgency - was not for me, so i never called. I respected DIBP and their time.




I second that.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

subz.finwiz said:


> What is form 47a ? Not heard of many uploading it. I have not uploaded in my case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's required for dependants over 18. Saw some people mentioned that they got a note from the CO to upload it for their spouse, so I did the same in advance.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SamadVirk

Numair16 said:


> Regarding this, should I send an email to the CO asking him about the email to which they sent the query regarding my employment so that I can trace the email with HR and ask them to respond to it.


Hi, NUMAIR, I wish you all the best in your case and hope the matter is resolved. If not, I will suggest not to contact any agent and directly ask the CO to whom you are contacting on how to overcome this situation. Probably the reason no one is picking the phone call will be the time difference. In KSA, offices are closed during australian work hours. 

You may ask your CO/other immi department that if they can accept cell phones and put this time difference point. Also you may ask your Baytur construction to call immi. depart on your behalf.

Why I am suggesting not to go to any agent, they usually don't do any thing I have a very very bad experience with them. They are taking HUGE fees just to upload my documents to immi depart. I mean common If am a qualified engineer why cannot I can upload the documents either when I am doing all the stuff myself.

Wish you best of luck.


----------



## SamadVirk

Hi every one. IS there anyone here assessed as Engineering Technologist (Civil Engineering) and awaiting visa grant? Please share the time line.

Any predictions on visa issuance for this category??

My Time Line.

CDR Submitted: 8th October 2016
EA Out Come: Assessed as Engineering Technologist (Civil) - 26th December 2016
EOI Submitted: 5th January 2017
ITA: 22nd March 2017
Visa Lodged: 24th march
CO Contact 26th MArchl for PCC and Medical. 
Documents Submitted: 8th April, 2017 

AND NOW................................. WAITING


----------



## bhupendrababun

jackschack said:


> It's required for dependants over 18. Saw some people mentioned that they got a note from the CO to upload it for their spouse, so I did the same in advance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Is it required for the non migrating dependents or for the migrating ones? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

bhupendrababun said:


> Is it required for the non migrating dependents or for the migrating ones?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Migrating. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

I am not sure about what could be the problem in communication but I can say time difference might not be the problem since most of the times calls were made from DIBP/AHC Dubai office, which does not have much time difference only one hour difference with Saudi Arabia.

Speaking to Dubai DIBP is also one of the option.

Hope the issue get resolved and get his grant soon. 





SamadVirk said:


> Hi, NUMAIR, I wish you all the best in your case and hope the matter is resolved. If not, I will suggest not to contact any agent and directly ask the CO to whom you are contacting on how to overcome this situation. Probably the reason no one is picking the phone call will be the time difference. In KSA, offices are closed during australian work hours.
> 
> You may ask your CO/other immi department that if they can accept cell phones and put this time difference point. Also you may ask your Baytur construction to call immi. depart on your behalf.
> 
> Why I am suggesting not to go to any agent, they usually don't do any thing I have a very very bad experience with them. They are taking HUGE fees just to upload my documents to immi depart. I mean common If am a qualified engineer why cannot I can upload the documents either when I am doing all the stuff myself.
> 
> Wish you best of luck.


----------



## chinkyjenn

andreyx108b said:


> That's personal decision, the message from communicated from DIBP is published online, spending 10 minutes searching would yield results.
> 
> Maybe you have direct contact with dibp who informed you that those are just customer service guys, well, I don't have direct contact with them, have to rely on what i read online.
> 
> DIBP, however, clearly states that call should be made in emergency and urgent matters, not sure if knowing allocation of a CO is matter of emergency or urgency - was not for me, so i never called. I respected DIBP and their time.


It just doesn't say on the website if call should only be made in emergency and urgent matters.

I do respect DIBP and their time and I wasn't suggesting that everyone should call DIBP to check their progress. I was just saying they could if they want to.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

Hey guys,

I'm not too sure whether this question (or similar) was asked before, but I can't seem to find any info regarding that.

I've got my invite yesterday and for the past two weeks I've been trying to organise PCC from my home country where I was born (Turkmenistan) for both me and my partner. Apparently, they refuse to start processing the application for PCC without an official request from DIBP (I know that it's super weird, but that's the law there).

Has anyone got something similar at all? Can the immigration issue a request so I don't have to wait up until my CO requests that? It will take around 3-4 months for TKM to process the check... I obviously can't wait that long, and there is also NO embassy in Australia for it... :frusty:

Another question, on DIBP website it says:

"If a certificate cannot be obtained, or if a country is not listed on this page, please contact your nearest Australian Immigration overseas office for further information."

All people that I personally know HAD to do it. But, the most recent ones (the new law about an official request just came our 2 years ago) were in the country and they managed to get a request from an Australian Embassy.

Did anyone had instances where DIBP actually allowed to ignore the PCC check from other country at all? Or at least know the procedure? I'm trying to get in touch with them for the last couple of weeks but the queue is just insane there on the phone...:dizzy:


----------



## chinkyjenn

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not too sure whether this question (or similar) was asked before, but I can't seem to find any info regarding that.
> 
> I've got my invite yesterday and for the past two weeks I've been trying to organise PCC from my home country where I was born (Turkmenistan) for both me and my partner. Apparently, they refuse to start processing the application for PCC without an official request from DIBP (I know that it's super weird, but that's the law there).
> 
> Has anyone got something similar at all? Can the immigration issue a request so I don't have to wait up until my CO requests that? It will take around 3-4 months for TKM to process the check... I obviously can't wait that long, and there is also NO embassy in Australia for it... :frusty:
> 
> Another question, on DIBP website it says:
> 
> "If a certificate cannot be obtained, or if a country is not listed on this page, please contact your nearest Australian Immigration overseas office for further information."
> 
> All people that I personally know HAD to do it. But, the most recent ones (the new law about an official request just came our 2 years ago) were in the country and they managed to get a request from an Australian Embassy.
> 
> Did anyone had instances where DIBP actually allowed to ignore the PCC check from other country at all? Or at least know the procedure? I'm trying to get in touch with them for the last couple of weeks but the queue is just insane there on the phone...:dizzy:


Hey Ash, I think you can request the callback? did you opt for that?


----------



## JP Mosa

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not too sure whether this question (or similar) was asked before, but I can't seem to find any info regarding that.
> 
> I've got my invite yesterday and for the past two weeks I've been trying to organise PCC from my home country where I was born (Turkmenistan) for both me and my partner. Apparently, they refuse to start processing the application for PCC without an official request from DIBP (I know that it's super weird, but that's the law there).
> 
> Has anyone got something similar at all? Can the immigration issue a request so I don't have to wait up until my CO requests that? It will take around 3-4 months for TKM to process the check... I obviously can't wait that long, and there is also NO embassy in Australia for it... :frusty:
> 
> Another question, on DIBP website it says:
> 
> "If a certificate cannot be obtained, or if a country is not listed on this page, please contact your nearest Australian Immigration overseas office for further information."
> 
> All people that I personally know HAD to do it. But, the most recent ones (the new law about an official request just came our 2 years ago) were in the country and they managed to get a request from an Australian Embassy.
> 
> Did anyone had instances where DIBP actually allowed to ignore the PCC check from other country at all? Or at least know the procedure? I'm trying to get in touch with them for the last couple of weeks but the queue is just insane there on the phone...:dizzy:



You can request PCC endorsement letter from AUS Embassy in your country by paying some fee and submitting passport copy and invitation letter.

There are instances CO issued those letters once application lodged, I have no idea issuing the same before lodging visa application.

Check below link, that may help.

"https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/turkmenistan"


----------



## clause

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not too sure whether this question (or similar) was asked before, but I can't seem to find any info regarding that.
> 
> I've got my invite yesterday and for the past two weeks I've been trying to organise PCC from my home country where I was born (Turkmenistan) for both me and my partner. Apparently, they refuse to start processing the application for PCC without an official request from DIBP (I know that it's super weird, but that's the law there).
> 
> Has anyone got something similar at all? Can the immigration issue a request so I don't have to wait up until my CO requests that? It will take around 3-4 months for TKM to process the check... I obviously can't wait that long, and there is also NO embassy in Australia for it... :frusty:


Same thing for me, I used to live in Singapore and Singapore police will only issued PCC with a request letter from DIBP stating what's the PCC for. 

So I have to wait for CO contact for that letter (which fortunately happened within a week after lodgement) and then get it processed. 

If they refuse to issue it still, then you can ask for a waiver by providing proofs that you have done your best to get the PCC, it is quite annoying.


----------



## andreyx108b

SamadVirk said:


> Hi every one. IS there anyone here assessed as Engineering Technologist (Civil Engineering) and awaiting visa grant? Please share the time line.
> 
> Any predictions on visa issuance for this category??
> 
> My Time Line.
> 
> CDR Submitted: 8th October 2016
> EA Out Come: Assessed as Engineering Technologist (Civil) - 26th December 2016
> EOI Submitted: 5th January 2017
> ITA: 22nd March 2017
> Visa Lodged: 24th march
> CO Contact 26th MArchl for PCC and Medical.
> Documents Submitted: 8th April, 2017
> 
> AND NOW................................. WAITING


Visa grant does not depend on ANZSCO


----------



## bhupendrababun

chinkyjenn said:


> It just doesn't say on the website if call should only be made in emergency and urgent matters.
> 
> I do respect DIBP and their time and I wasn't suggesting that everyone should call DIBP to check their progress. I was just saying they could if they want to.


Tried enquiring through online form


----------



## Moumita

Dear All,

This might seem a bit out of place but posting it here as I did not get replies in the other forum.
Need some advise from the senior guys here 

I have applied for my PR in March 2017, but yet to receive it.
I am an IT professional and would like to move to Melbourne or Sydney once the grant comes. Not sure though, when it will show up as now DIBP has increased the timelines to an average of 8 to 11 months 
Can you please advise, which is the best time to move there in terms of job market. When are the requirements at their peak? I mean, say I receive my PR in September, how much requirement is there during that time of the year? 
Any light or suggestion on this is highly appreciable.

Thanks,
Moumita


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Hello

I am filling the visa application and need some information on the birth certificate which i guess is Age proof. I have a birth certificate but my name is not listed as it was issued in during 1st week of my birth and i was not name till then. Would it be OK to submit this -or- do i need to get it updated?


----------



## bhupendrababun

Moumita said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This might seem a bit out of place but posting it here as I did not get replies in the other forum.
> Need some advise from the senior guys here
> 
> I have applied for my PR in March 2017, but yet to receive it.
> I am an IT professional and would like to move to Melbourne or Sydney once the grant comes. Not sure though, when it will show up as now DIBP has increased the timelines to an average of 8 to 11 months
> Can you please advise, which is the best time to move there in terms of job market. When are the requirements at their peak? I mean, say I receive my PR in September, how much requirement is there during that time of the year?
> Any light or suggestion on this is highly appreciable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moumita



As per experts advise anytime, other than from mid Nov to Jan mid should be ok.

Cheers


----------



## rvd

bhupendrababun said:


> As per experts advise anytime, other than from mid Nov to Jan mid should be ok.
> 
> Cheers


Can include Jun-Jul also as not good since employers will be busy in year end closing and budgeting of new year.

I am not sure about the correct time as I am yet to experience that but I assume Feb to May and Aug to Sept should be okay.

Waiting for some experts advice.

Thanks..


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

singh1982 said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> I have a question here - what if I only upload the English medium certificate from college and not the degree?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


They ll ask for degree of the same university/college from where that English medium Certificate is issued, to complement the English medium Certificate. Happened with me, just uploaded my wife's additional docs yesterday.


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi guys

Hi Sultan

I am filing visa 189. I was a student in australia and have got an invitation now for 189. I did part time work during my studies and professional year. Should i mention about this work in the employment history section?

Thanks


----------



## bhupendrababun

jackschack said:


> Migrating.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I havent uploaded the requisite doc... is it advisable to upload it now?

CO already contacted for medicals only... apart from nothing else asked for

Employment verification was also done 3 months ago

Experts please comment


----------



## Himadri

Hi all, 

Any 190 Grants Noticed today, please share..


----------



## singh1982

Shuaib Azhar said:


> They ll ask for degree of the same university/college from where that English medium Certificate is issued, to complement the English medium Certificate. Happened with me, just uploaded my wife's additional docs yesterday.


Thanks guys for all who helped me with the situation, very generous of you to chip in with right guidance.

we were able to get the degree corrected today with white fluid from uni.   

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moumita

Thanks to both of you for the info!!..
All depends on our dear GRANT


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi Guys

I am filing visa 189. I was a student in australia and have got an invitation now for 189. I did part time work during my studies and professional year to manage my expenses. It was not related to my nominated occupation. The employment history section asks to mention every emoloyment. Should i mention about this work in the employment history section?

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## deepakmk

singh1982 said:


> Thanks guys for all who helped me with the situation, very generous of you to chip in with right guidance.
> 
> we were able to get the degree corrected today with white fluid from uni.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


My wife did her MA in English literature and I still had to provide medium of instruction in English from the University. Go figure.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

deepakmk said:


> My wife did her MA in English literature and I still had to provide medium of instruction in English from the University. Go figure.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah, similar situation with me.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

Moumita said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This might seem a bit out of place but posting it here as I did not get replies in the other forum.
> Need some advise from the senior guys here
> 
> I have applied for my PR in March 2017, but yet to receive it.
> I am an IT professional and would like to move to Melbourne or Sydney once the grant comes. Not sure though, when it will show up as now DIBP has increased the timelines to an average of 8 to 11 months
> Can you please advise, which is the best time to move there in terms of job market. When are the requirements at their peak? I mean, say I receive my PR in September, how much requirement is there during that time of the year?
> Any light or suggestion on this is highly appreciable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moumita


Experts usually recommend to avoid Nov-Jan period. These months see lesser openings due to holiday season. Other than this, job market is okay.


----------



## zameersv

seanzyc said:


> Relax that maybe just because you are not required to provide anymore materials.
> 
> You may receive a direct grant when the 17-18 program cap is released and grants start to flow.:amen:




Hey thanks for your positive words. my wife is pregnant and I may have to put my application on hold If I don't get my visa by next month. That is the biggest worry actually

But however I don't understand what is 17-18 program cap ? are you talking about the number of visas that are going to be issued this financial year ? I thought this is already released right, isn't it ?

Thanks & Regards,
Z


----------



## hasansins

zameersv said:


> Hey thanks for your positive words. my wife is pregnant and I may have to put my application on hold If I don't get my visa by next month. That is the biggest worry actually
> 
> But however I don't understand what is 17-18 program cap ? are you talking about the number of visas that are going to be issued this financial year ? I thought this is already released right, isn't it ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Z


I am in the same situation. I will put my application on hold if I don't receive it by the end of September. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi Guys,
I got invited in the last round on 26th July and in process of preparation of documents.
I am based in UAE from 2013 (4.5 years) and have claimed 5 points for this experience and have the following documents as a proof of employment….
1.	Reference letter on company letterhead in required format by DIBP
2.	Job offer/contract by the company
3.	Increment letters (I got 3 during this period)
4.	Bank statement for salary transfer from 2013 – till date
5.	UAE residence visa stamped in passport (2013 – 2015; 2015 – 2017; 2017 feb – 2019)
6.	Labour contract between the company and me stamped by the UAE labour department
7.	Labour card issued by the labour department of UAE government for the entire duration
8.	Emirates identity card for the above said duration
9.	Pay slip for the last six months (hopefully)

In our company we normally do not get a pay slip and even I did not felt the need of getting one. I can request the account department for the same but I doubt they will be able to give for the full duration from 2013 – present. I can request them but it might ring alarm bells which I want to avoid.
Anyways the question is, are above mentioned documents sufficient?? 
Can the deficiency of payslip for the complete duration cause any issues??
Would appreciate if anyone could put their thoughts…..
Would appreciate if anyone who has gone through the process from UAE or any other gulf country could comment on the scenario….
Thanks in advance…..


----------



## singh1982

deepakmk said:


> My wife did her MA in English literature and I still had to provide medium of instruction in English from the University. Go figure.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Haha, such a funny irony...Anyways best of luck with your application man!!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got invited in the last round on 26th July and in process of preparation of documents.
> I am based in UAE from 2013 (4.5 years) and have claimed 5 points for this experience and have the following documents as a proof of employment….
> 1.	Reference letter on company letterhead in required format by DIBP
> 2.	Job offer/contract by the company
> 3.	Increment letters (I got 3 during this period)
> 4.	Bank statement for salary transfer from 2013 – till date
> 5.	UAE residence visa stamped in passport (2013 – 2015; 2015 – 2017; 2017 feb – 2019)
> 6.	Labour contract between the company and me stamped by the UAE labour department
> 7.	Labour card issued by the labour department of UAE government for the entire duration
> 8.	Emirates identity card for the above said duration
> 9.	Pay slip for the last six months (hopefully)
> 
> In our company we normally do not get a pay slip and even I did not felt the need of getting one. I can request the account department for the same but I doubt they will be able to give for the full duration from 2013 – present. I can request them but it might ring alarm bells which I want to avoid.
> Anyways the question is, are above mentioned documents sufficient??
> Can the deficiency of payslip for the complete duration cause any issues??
> Would appreciate if anyone could put their thoughts…..
> Would appreciate if anyone who has gone through the process from UAE or any other gulf country could comment on the scenario….
> Thanks in advance…..



AFAIK.....The documents mentioned are enough, try to get at least one payslip for half yearly for previous years along with last six months of current year to show continuity .

Good luck


----------



## amermardini

I Have applied from Qatar (been working there as a civil engineer for 8 years), the documents you mentioned are sufficient (payslips will be required in case you are not able to provide a bank statement showing your salary transactions). therefore, in my opinion you are good to go without the pay slips.





aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got invited in the last round on 26th July and in process of preparation of documents.
> I am based in UAE from 2013 (4.5 years) and have claimed 5 points for this experience and have the following documents as a proof of employment….
> 1.	Reference letter on company letterhead in required format by DIBP
> 2.	Job offer/contract by the company
> 3.	Increment letters (I got 3 during this period)
> 4.	Bank statement for salary transfer from 2013 – till date
> 5.	UAE residence visa stamped in passport (2013 – 2015; 2015 – 2017; 2017 feb – 2019)
> 6.	Labour contract between the company and me stamped by the UAE labour department
> 7.	Labour card issued by the labour department of UAE government for the entire duration
> 8.	Emirates identity card for the above said duration
> 9.	Pay slip for the last six months (hopefully)
> 
> In our company we normally do not get a pay slip and even I did not felt the need of getting one. I can request the account department for the same but I doubt they will be able to give for the full duration from 2013 – present. I can request them but it might ring alarm bells which I want to avoid.
> Anyways the question is, are above mentioned documents sufficient??
> Can the deficiency of payslip for the complete duration cause any issues??
> Would appreciate if anyone could put their thoughts…..
> Would appreciate if anyone who has gone through the process from UAE or any other gulf country could comment on the scenario….
> Thanks in advance…..


----------



## aamer.gr81

Thanks @JPMsoa and @amermardini,

I am a field service engineer and i have to travel to different middle eastern countries as part of my job.
From 2013 - present i have travelled to Saudi quite a number of times and i am pretty sure the cumulative days of stay in Saudi are more than 6 months. 
The continuous stay in the country has never been more than a month as the multiple entry business visa does not permit me to stay in the country for more than 30 days at a stretch..
I cannot get the PCC because i have never been a legal resident of Saudi and has visited country multiple times on business/visit visa...
The DIBP states if you are not a legal resident of the country you need to submit the last exit stamp from saudi and also a letter from the previous employer that i have left the country.
In my case i can submit the last exit stamp but i will be required to enter saudi as part of my job after lodging the visa.
Since i was never directly employed by any company in Saudi I am not in a position to get the above mentioned letter.

Any one has any thoughts on this .......

regards


----------



## aamer.gr81

@JP Mosa and @amermardini

Did you guys get the visa grant already ?? 
Would appreciate if you guys could share your timeline

Thanks


----------



## singh1982

Folks,

I have a doubt regarding proof of skilled employment, I don't have my payslips for initial 4 years of employments. Is it okay if I provide bank account statement for that period?

For the rest of period, are salary slips sufficient or should I provide bank statements as well?

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks @JPMsoa and @amermardini,
> 
> I am a field service engineer and i have to travel to different middle eastern countries as part of my job.
> From 2013 - present i have travelled to Saudi quite a number of times and i am pretty sure the cumulative days of stay in Saudi are more than 6 months.
> The continuous stay in the country has never been more than a month as the multiple entry business visa does not permit me to stay in the country for more than 30 days at a stretch..
> I cannot get the PCC because i have never been a legal resident of Saudi and has visited country multiple times on business/visit visa...
> The DIBP states if you are not a legal resident of the country you need to submit the last exit stamp from saudi and also a letter from the previous employer that i have left the country.
> In my case i can submit the last exit stamp but i will be required to enter saudi as part of my job after lodging the visa.
> Since i was never directly employed by any company in Saudi I am not in a position to get the above mentioned letter.
> 
> Any one has any thoughts on this .......
> 
> regards




Sent a PM, Check


----------



## rvd

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got invited in the last round on 26th July and in process of preparation of documents.
> I am based in UAE from 2013 (4.5 years) and have claimed 5 points for this experience and have the following documents as a proof of employment….
> 1.	Reference letter on company letterhead in required format by DIBP
> 2.	Job offer/contract by the company
> 3.	Increment letters (I got 3 during this period)
> 4.	Bank statement for salary transfer from 2013 – till date
> 5.	UAE residence visa stamped in passport (2013 – 2015; 2015 – 2017; 2017 feb – 2019)
> 6.	Labour contract between the company and me stamped by the UAE labour department
> 7.	Labour card issued by the labour department of UAE government for the entire duration
> 8.	Emirates identity card for the above said duration
> 9.	Pay slip for the last six months (hopefully)
> 
> In our company we normally do not get a pay slip and even I did not felt the need of getting one. I can request the account department for the same but I doubt they will be able to give for the full duration from 2013 – present. I can request them but it might ring alarm bells which I want to avoid.
> Anyways the question is, are above mentioned documents sufficient??
> Can the deficiency of payslip for the complete duration cause any issues??
> Would appreciate if anyone could put their thoughts…..
> Would appreciate if anyone who has gone through the process from UAE or any other gulf country could comment on the scenario….
> Thanks in advance…..



Deficiency of the payslip cannot be a threat. If DIBP still insists you think about requesting your accounts department. Note that DIBP Dubai may call your office for verification be prepared since many are getting calls now.

I hope reference letter in letter head and bank statements will suffice. 

Please avoid submitting the Arabic documents such as UAE residence visa, Labor card, Emirates identity card etc,. if documents are completely in Arabic since this would incur one additional CO contact to submit the translated and notarized documents. (Can be submitted if CO specifically asks for it)

This is just my thought.

All the best for your Visa process.


----------



## rpalni

Hello all,
My agent is saying there is no need for sending tax documents for partner skill points while doing visa lodge. We are claiming spouse points. Is this OK to not send tax documents for secondary applicant if we are claming spouse points?


----------



## aamer.gr81

rvd said:


> Deficiency of the payslip cannot be a threat. If DIBP still insists you think about requesting your accounts department. Note that DIBP Dubai may call your office for verification be prepared since many are getting calls now.
> 
> I hope reference letter in letter head and bank statements will suffice.
> 
> Please avoid submitting the Arabic documents such as UAE residence visa, Labor card, Emirates identity card etc,. if documents are completely in Arabic since this would incur one additional CO contact to submit the translated and notarized documents. (Can be submitted if CO specifically asks for it)
> 
> This is just my thought.
> 
> All the best for your Visa process.


Thanks for your reply..
My company is holland based and my HR sits in our Dutch office ; hence i will be getting the reference letter with company address in Holland.

Well all the documents like uae residence visa, labour card, Emirates ID are partially in Arabic and also in english. I however got them translated and had submitted the same documents to EA as a proof of employment and got positive assessment from them.
I would submit them upfront rather than to wait for them to ask for it.

Another doubt: I got my EA assessment and positive RSA outcome on 23 Dec 2016 and got invited now. I believe the EA assessment is valid for 2 years but since there is a gap of 7 months now shall i get the RSA redone ??
PS: i have not changed job and I am working with the same employer

thanks


----------



## Moumita

Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## rvd

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> My company is holland based and my HR sits in our Dutch office ; hence i will be getting the reference letter with company address in Holland.
> 
> Well all the documents like uae residence visa, labour card, Emirates ID are partially in Arabic and also in english. I however got them translated and had submitted the same documents to EA as a proof of employment and got positive assessment from them.
> I would submit them upfront rather than to wait for them to ask for it.
> 
> Another doubt: I got my EA assessment and positive RSA outcome on 23 Dec 2016 and got invited now. I believe the EA assessment is valid for 2 years but since there is a gap of 7 months now shall i get the RSA redone ??
> PS: i have not changed job and I am working with the same employer
> 
> thanks


No need to redone the assessment as the experience will get add automatically based on current assessment unless your job roles are changed.

More over after the invite you don't need worry about this because all point calculations are freeze once EOI is converted into invite.

I feel all documents are fine (pertains to employment) and you are go to go-ahead with visa lodgement.

Best wishes..


----------



## zameersv

hasansins said:


> I am in the same situation. I will put my application on hold if I don't receive it by the end of September. Lets hope for the best.


Hey hi.. Thanks for your reply. Do you know about the expenses of delivering baby in Australia for permanent residents ? Do we get proper maternity care for the pregnant ladies in Australia for Permanent residents ?

Regards,
Z


----------



## jazz25

zameersv said:


> Hey thanks for your positive words. my wife is pregnant and I may have to put my application on hold If I don't get my visa by next month. That is the biggest worry actually
> 
> But however I don't understand what is 17-18 program cap ? are you talking about the number of visas that are going to be issued this financial year ? I thought this is already released right, isn't it ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Z


Although the count of total number of Visas has been declared, the exact breakup of the count is still unknown i.e. how many visas would be allocated for what subclass etc. Also, this year, new stream for NZ citizens has been introduced, and that would impact the counts as well.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> Hello all,
> My agent is saying there is no need for sending tax documents for partner skill points while doing visa lodge. We are claiming spouse points. Is this OK to not send tax documents for secondary applicant if we are claming spouse points?


Someone please answer my query.


----------



## rvd

rpalni said:


> Someone please answer my query.


If other evidences are fine then tax documents are not needed. I don't remember a post saying that CO asks for tax documents.

Have seen CO asked for PF and bank statements that too for main applicants.

Wait for CO if asks then provide.

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## bhupendrababun

rpalni said:


> Someone please answer my query.


its preferred to upload all supporting docs no harm in uploading


----------



## karanbansal91

rpalni said:


> Someone please answer my query.


That totally depend upon other documents u have provided for your partner. If there are enough documents proving partner skills and employment, then there is no need to attach. But personally i don't find any harm in attaching them, as these will serve as secondary evidences.


----------



## rpalni

Thanks all for your valuable responses.


----------



## SamadVirk

aks85 said:


> Although the count of total number of Visas has been declared, the exact breakup of the count is still unknown i.e. how many visas would be allocated for what subclass etc. Also, this year, new stream for NZ citizens has been introduced, and that would impact the counts as well.


Hi,

Can you please tell where this total number of visa for this year is mentioned? and what is the total number allocated for this year under 189 SC?


----------



## gurimaan

Hello Friends,

Tension is all time high now. 52 days have passed and there is no news from CO or DIBP.
I applied on 5th June 2017 under 263312 code and uploaded all docs till 17 June.
52 days have passed. Should i expect a direct grant or a case officer assignment.

Regards
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gurimaan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Tension is all time high now. 52 days have passed and there is no news from CO or DIBP.
> I applied on 5th June 2017 under 263312 code and uploaded all docs till 17 June.
> 52 days have passed. Should i expect a direct grant or a case officer assignment.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet Singh


Brother ! Relax and being in panic will not help out. As the processing timelines have increased, kindly bear the delay and try to focus on your current work, family and friends. Case officers are generally allocated around 45 days time frame and even if a CO had not contacted till date, there is nothing to worry and panic. Wishing you a speedy grant and for everyone waiting for the same. God Speed!


----------



## karan_y25

Hi All, 

We are about to see end of July. Yet no announcement on occupational ceiling and also no of visa in immitracker for july are even less than that of june. 

If this continue then DIBP should atleast clarify to people who have paid them huge sum of money that this is the reason of delayed grants and when its gonna improve.


----------



## Jatinder582

Maverick_VJ said:


> gurimaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> Tension is all time high now. 52 days have passed and there is no news from CO or DIBP.
> I applied on 5th June 2017 under 263312 code and uploaded all docs till 17 June.
> 52 days have passed. Should i expect a direct grant or a case officer assignment.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet Singh
> 
> 
> 
> Brother ! Relax and being in panic will not help out. As the processing timelines have increased, kindly bear the delay and try to focus on your current work, family and friends. Case officers are generally allocated around 45 days time frame and even if a CO had not contacted till date, there is nothing to worry and panic. Wishing you a speedy grant and for everyone waiting for the same. God Speed!
Click to expand...

Processing is really very slow, I have lodged my application on 261311 with all documents on 22 Apr'2017. no CO assigned yet.


----------



## rvd

Jatinder582 said:


> Processing is really very slow, I have lodged my application on 261311 with all documents on 22 Apr'2017. no CO assigned yet.


I too agree processing is slow.
Can you please tell how you could able to say that CO is not assigned yet? When DIBP says that till 1st July cases got allocated for SC 189.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## ashleycrestfall

chinkyjenn said:


> Hey Ash, I think you can request the callback? did you opt for that?


Didn't get any offer though. I usually wait for 10 mins and then hang up coz of work =\


----------



## ashleycrestfall

JP Mosa said:


> You can request PCC endorsement letter from AUS Embassy in your country by paying some fee and submitting passport copy and invitation letter.
> 
> There are instances CO issued those letters once application lodged, I have no idea issuing the same before lodging visa application.
> 
> Check below link, that may help.
> 
> "https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/turkmenistan"


Thanks for that! I've spent my entire evening contacting them. Unfortunately, they told me to wait for my CO to request it...

Also, what actually worries me, that dude strongly recommended not to do any medicals/PCCs before they actually ask for it, coz they might expire during processing. Even though it clearly says on the website that application must include EVERYTHING in order to avoid delays. Like, WTF??:loco:


----------



## sharma1981

*Bank Statements*

Hello

How many people have been contacted back by DIBP for bank statements?

I have only last 4 years bank statement with my current employer. All previous accounts are closed.

Uploaded all the form 16s but can't go beyond last 4 years for Bank Statement. How many people have been asked to show bank statements even after providing salary slips and Form 16s?

Has anyone got the OLD closed bank account statement from HSBC?


----------



## himanisingla

Hi

I have got invite yesterday for 189
Now I have to fill form 80


There its mentioned any visa refusals...I have visa refusal for US L1
Please let me know if mentioning this will create any problem?


----------



## andreyx108b

singh1982 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding proof of skilled employment, I don't have my payslips for initial 4 years of employments. Is it okay if I provide bank account statement for that period?
> 
> For the rest of period, are salary slips sufficient or should I provide bank statements as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Both are accepted, the more evidence the better though. 

Remember, you only need to have evidence against employment you claim points for.


----------



## andreyx108b

himanisingla said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got invite yesterday for 189
> Now I have to fill form 80
> 
> 
> There its mentioned any visa refusals...I have visa refusal for US L1
> Please let me know if mentioning this will create any problem?


I had refusal for i-140 (while being on L1A), listed in the form 80 and 1221, no issues. Be as honest as possible.


----------



## prassu1

gurimaan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Tension is all time high now. 52 days have passed and there is no news from CO or DIBP.
> I applied on 5th June 2017 under 263312 code and uploaded all docs till 17 June.
> 52 days have passed. Should i expect a direct grant or a case officer assignment.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet Singh


Bro, it takes time and these days LOT more time than the usual processing times, I lodged in Jan 2017 and still waiting with no CO contact, so be prepared to wait long really long(7-9 months plus), if you are lucky , u might get a CO contact in between. .Patience is virtue based on the current trend...Good Luck..


----------



## mash2017

hasansins said:


> I am in the same situation. I will put my application on hold if I don't receive it by the end of September. Lets hope for the best.


I'm also in the same situation. But, i'm very skeptical about the way applications are progressed. and i fear asking them to put mine on hold, will delay it in another year or so. on the other hand, i feel, even if we do not interfere the process, it will still take another good 8 months or so. May be we will be anyway ready by the time we receive it  

There was a member in this forum, who was able to get his IED waved off after making a request. What is your idea about let the application go as it is, handle the situation once we receive the grant. 
Options we have are
1. ask for an extension to IED till delivery & visa for to be born is ready
2. If the delivery happened before the grant, may be we can add the newborn too.

Considering the way it goes, there are many cases where people had to wait closely a year to receive the grant.


----------



## JP Mosa

ashleycrestfall said:


> Thanks for that! I've spent my entire evening contacting them. Unfortunately, they told me to wait for my CO to request it...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what actually worries me, that dude strongly recommended not to do any medicals/PCCs before they actually ask for it, coz they might expire during processing. Even though it clearly says on the website that application must include EVERYTHING in order to avoid delays. Like, WTF??:loco:




It's recommended to initiate PCCs and Meds from the date you pay visa application fee.

Reason why, he told you the same.

If you can not get it, provide your e- mails, call records( if possible) as proofs of trials.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba

8 to 11 months..so wait


----------



## andreyx108b

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Hello
> 
> I am filling the visa application and need some information on the birth certificate which i guess is Age proof. I have a birth certificate but my name is not listed as it was issued in during 1st week of my birth and i was not name till then. Would it be OK to submit this -or- do i need to get it updated?


You can submit, as a substitute 10th grade certificate, many done so. Otherwise, you will need to replace BC.


----------



## mrhasankhan

Dear All,

I am about to lodge visa application. However, I have one major confusion/concern related to experience claim. Its a bit difficult to explain, but let me try.

I am claiming experience from 2 banks (old 2 yrs and current 6yrs). In current bank, I have worked in Finance division (4 years) as Financial Analyst/Regulator & Statutory reporting manager (titles surely look dissimilar to my ANZSCO code 261313 of software engineer, yet the roles and responsibilities had overlaps). Later, I moved to a business unit within the bank and have been working as MIS & Planning manager for 2 years relevant to ANZSCO. 

The current employment reference letter I got only detailed my current position and roles and responsibilities but did not say anything about my past assignments. This is due to the fact that the letter was produced by my current line manager who was authorized to list details on company's letterhead. In other words, by the look at it, it seems like I've been working as MIS & Planning manager for the entire 6 years, which was not the case. 

I got positive ACS and was able to claim over 8 years of experience despite that my 7 years of core software engineering experience was deducted during assessment.

Now my worry is, would that be considered as a concealment of information in eyes of DIBP as the reference letter has no reference to my past assignments? While lodging visa, I will detail each and everything as I don't intend to hide anything at all. 

What is the best thing I could do in this case? 

Thanks


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

andreyx108b said:


> You can submit, as a substitute 10th grade certificate, many done so. Otherwise, you will need to replace BC.


Thanks Andreyx! will try will 10th cert. It has been 40 donkey years and I have also moved out of the region where i was born so replacing BC might take ages 

Ana


----------



## ashleycrestfall

JP Mosa said:


> It's recommended to initiate PCCs and Meds from the date you pay visa application fee.
> 
> Reason why, he told you the same.
> 
> If you can not get it, provide your e- mails, call records( if possible) as proofs of trials.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he kinda told me to wait until CO asks for my medicals... which is kinda weird. I have my meds scheduled for next week and I'm trying to at least lodge that freaking PCC so I can show that I'm waiting  gonna actually apply next week a visa anyway.

I'll try to contact DIBP tomorrow again to see if they can actually do the endorsement letter or some sort of request. They basically just need SOMETHING so they can process that. Ugh... hate that


----------



## jazz25

ashleycrestfall said:


> he kinda told me to wait until CO asks for my medicals... which is kinda weird. I have my meds scheduled for next week and I'm trying to at least lodge that freaking PCC so I can show that I'm waiting  gonna actually apply next week a visa anyway.
> 
> I'll try to contact DIBP tomorrow again to see if they can actually do the endorsement letter or some sort of request. They basically just need SOMETHING so they can process that. Ugh... hate that


Can you not try getting a PCC using the ITA notice? It works here in India..


----------



## hcart

omsaibaba said:


> 8 to 11 months..so wait


8 months for 75% of applicants
11 months for 90% of applicants to be precise.

The remaining 10% could have to wait longer than an year.

Let's hope no one applying from offshore falls in that 10%.



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

mrhasankhan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to lodge visa application. However, I have one major confusion/concern related to experience claim. Its a bit difficult to explain, but let me try.
> 
> I am claiming experience from 2 banks (old 2 yrs and current 6yrs). In current bank, I have worked in Finance division (4 years) as Financial Analyst/Regulator & Statutory reporting manager (titles surely look dissimilar to my ANZSCO code 261313 of software engineer, yet the roles and responsibilities had overlaps). Later, I moved to a business unit within the bank and have been working as MIS & Planning manager for 2 years relevant to ANZSCO.
> 
> The current employment reference letter I got only detailed my current position and roles and responsibilities but did not say anything about my past assignments. This is due to the fact that the letter was produced by my current line manager who was authorized to list details on company's letterhead. In other words, by the look at it, it seems like I've been working as MIS & Planning manager for the entire 6 years, which was not the case.
> 
> I got positive ACS and was able to claim over 8 years of experience despite that my 7 years of core software engineering experience was deducted during assessment.
> 
> Now my worry is, would that be considered as a concealment of information in eyes of DIBP as the reference letter has no reference to my past assignments? While lodging visa, I will detail each and everything as I don't intend to hide anything at all.
> 
> What is the best thing I could do in this case?
> 
> Thanks


a) Will the company HR validate the letter head which manager issued if contacted for validation?
b) You can summarize your entire experience with detailed responsibilities in a CV and upload it. No need to mention explicitly that letter doesn't mention all 6 years etc.


----------



## jazz25

SamadVirk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell where this total number of visa for this year is mentioned? and what is the total number allocated for this year under 189 SC?


This is what is available so far: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## jazz25

gurimaan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Tension is all time high now. 52 days have passed and there is no news from CO or DIBP.
> I applied on 5th June 2017 under 263312 code and uploaded all docs till 17 June.
> 52 days have passed. Should i expect a direct grant or a case officer assignment.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet Singh


Hold on brother. This is just the start . We have people waiting since early 2016. So it may turn out to be long wait. The grants have slowed down a lot..
Good luck for a quicker grant!


----------



## ashleycrestfall

aks85 said:


> Can you not try getting a PCC using the ITA notice? It works here in India..


unfortunately, no... 

Basically, by law, they are not allowed to give the PCC to the applicant. They send it out to the requesting authority. OR you can pick it up at any TKM Embassy that you like. 

There is a $500 way though, but it's kinda illegal there  

Moreover, when I called Australian Embassy in Russia asking them to request it for me (coz they did it for others that applied), they told me to FO


----------



## jazz25

ashleycrestfall said:


> unfortunately, no...
> 
> Basically, by law, they are not allowed to give the pcc to the applicant. They send it out to the requesting authority. Or you can pick it up at any tkm embassy that you like.
> 
> There is a $500 way though, but it's kinda illegal there :d
> 
> moreover, when i called australian embassy in russia asking them to request it for me (coz they did it for others that applied), they told me to fo


lol :d


----------



## sharma1981

ashleycrestfall said:


> unfortunately, no...
> 
> Basically, by law, they are not allowed to give the PCC to the applicant. They send it out to the requesting authority. OR you can pick it up at any TKM Embassy that you like.
> 
> There is a $500 way though, but it's kinda illegal there
> 
> Moreover, when I called Australian Embassy in Russia asking them to request it for me (coz they did it for others that applied), they told me to FO


You need few suggestions from people who are in the same situation as yours.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

sharma1981 said:


> You need few suggestions from people who are in the same situation as yours.


it's not common for someone from there to be here... also, people who obtained that were in the country and applied through the AUS Embassy. So, it was kinda easier for them.

I really hope that when DIBP hears my story they will decide not do deal with it and let me apply without it


----------



## sharma1981

ashleycrestfall said:


> it's not common for someone from there to be here... also, people who obtained that were in the country and applied through the AUS Embassy. So, it was kinda easier for them.
> 
> I really hope that when DIBP hears my story they will decide not do deal with it and let me apply without it


Well i know what you feel. But you have to do what has to be done. So give it a start .... who knows it just goes easier than what you think


----------



## JP Mosa

ashleycrestfall said:


> unfortunately, no...
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, by law, they are not allowed to give the PCC to the applicant. They send it out to the requesting authority. OR you can pick it up at any TKM Embassy that you like.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a $500 way though, but it's kinda illegal there
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, when I called Australian Embassy in Russia asking them to request it for me (coz they did it for others that applied), they told me to FO




Then wait till CO contact

Let's hope that Your will become fruitful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Khan

No you don't expect direct grant because in my case I got first reply from Case Officer after 57 days.


----------



## Govindharajan

gurimaan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Tension is all time high now. 52 days have passed and there is no news from CO or DIBP.
> I applied on 5th June 2017 under 263312 code and uploaded all docs till 17 June.
> 52 days have passed. Should i expect a direct grant or a case officer assignment.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet Singh


Hi brother.

No point taking tension. You may expect a direct grant. Their is no hard and fast rule that one should get a CO contact in X number of days. 

I applied on 24TH april 17 and first CO contact was on 8 th june asking for medicals. Now if you hv front loaded all the docs they you may expect a direct grant.

Having said that a friend of mine applied on June2015 . CO contacted after 1 week asking for Medicals . uploaded all of the medicals n 1 week. Now the poor guy a still waiting for the grant. After knowing his case i stopped worrying. I know it s easier said than done.And i can very well understand ur situation. We dont have any other option other than to wait.

Have faith and keep praying

Good luck...
G.

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

Hey.

A friend of mine delievered a baby n Aus Mel. He claimed it s much more comfy and easier compared to india. They stress more on natural delievery than a C section and the Public hospitals are bangon in terms of services and cleanlineas..Good luck
..

Its more wise to keep quiet until u deliver the baby .. Coz if u put ur application on hold considering the current situation god only knows when they will.pick up ur app once u resume it. 

Analyse the pros and cons then decide..

God bless...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharmodgil

Hi,

I got 189 invite on 25-Jul-2017 and now I have two doubts. 

1) Is it advisable to get the PCC and medicals done before lodging the application?
2) PCC India - I don't have the residence proof such as rent agreement for my current address as I have been staying here only from past 3 months and landlord is not ready to provide it. Still can I go for PCC without it? 
I have address proof of my previous residing addresses.

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Govindharajan

tusharmodgil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 189 invite on 25-Jul-2017 and now I have two doubts.
> 
> 1) Is it advisable to get the PCC and medicals done before lodging the application?
> 2) PCC India - I don't have the residence proof such as rent agreement for my current address as I have been staying here only from past 3 months and landlord is not ready to provide it. Still can I go for PCC without it?
> I have address proof of my previous residing addresses.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


Well .. 

Ans 1. Their are 2 prophecies to this. Firstly since the medicals and PCC are expensive and laborious respectively it s smart to wait until the CO contact. Having said that . even the reports of these are time validated ie 12 months.. So when the CO picks up ur case their is a fair chance of the reports being in the edge of expiry. In such a situation the CO will ask for re evaluation of the PCc and the medicals..... Secondly they may also issue the grant with early IED..IED date s dependent on the PCc and Medicals (which ever has early expiry ).

Ans 2. As far a my understanding goes ur PCc from india s done through the local PS as per the address in your passport. Since i live in abroad i got it done from BLS.

Good luck with ur Visa...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## chet_ga

tusharmodgil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 189 invite on 25-Jul-2017 and now I have two doubts.
> 
> 1) Is it advisable to get the PCC and medicals done before lodging the application?
> 2) PCC India - I don't have the residence proof such as rent agreement for my current address as I have been staying here only from past 3 months and landlord is not ready to provide it. Still can I go for PCC without it?
> I have address proof of my previous residing addresses.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


Congrats for the invite!

1. Yes get the medicals and PCC done as soon as possible. In Pune, I had to wait 28 days before the medical appointment was available.
2. If the address on your passport is your hometown/permanent address, then get a PCC appointment there as it will be quicker and easier. If your passport address is different than your current residential address and from your permanent address then you are in for a trickier situation. Technically, you have to get the address updated to latest one. However, if the police verification was done while issuing the previous passport, then you can take a PCC appointment at the city of address on passport and they will issue the PCC on the spot. That is what happened with my wife. Her police verification was done in Pune and we went for PCC, she was issued PCC on the spot. For me the police verification was not done, hence the process of PCC was delayed by 1 month as the PCC was issued after police verification was done at the local police station (I had to go to police station multiple time to ask them to do PCC).


----------



## Govindharajan

chet_ga said:


> Congrats for the invite!
> 
> 1. Yes get the medicals and PCC done as soon as possible. In Pune, I had to wait 28 days before the medical appointment was available.
> 2. If the address on your passport is your hometown/permanent address, then get a PCC appointment there as it will be quicker and easier. If your passport address is different than your current residential address and from your permanent address then you are in for a trickier situation. Technically, you have to get the address updated to latest one. However, if the police verification was done while issuing the previous passport, then you can take a PCC appointment at the city of address on passport and they will issue the PCC on the spot. That is what happened with my wife. Her police verification was done in Pune and we went for PCC, she was issued PCC on the spot. For me the police verification was not done, hence the process of PCC was delayed by 1 month as the PCC was issued after police verification was done at the local police station (I had to go to police station multiple time to ask them to do PCC).


Did not know that getting indian PCc from.India is so difficult.... 

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## Govindharajan

chet_ga said:


> Congrats for the invite!
> 
> 1. Yes get the medicals and PCC done as soon as possible. In Pune, I had to wait 28 days before the medical appointment was available.
> 2. If the address on your passport is your hometown/permanent address, then get a PCC appointment there as it will be quicker and easier. If your passport address is different than your current residential address and from your permanent address then you are in for a trickier situation. Technically, you have to get the address updated to latest one. However, if the police verification was done while issuing the previous passport, then you can take a PCC appointment at the city of address on passport and they will issue the PCC on the spot. That is what happened with my wife. Her police verification was done in Pune and we went for PCC, she was issued PCC on the spot. For me the police verification was not done, hence the process of PCC was delayed by 1 month as the PCC was issued after police verification was done at the local police station (I had to go to police station multiple time to ask them to do PCC).


OMG . One needs to wait 28 days to get an appointment for Medicals. Considering one gets a CO contact one gets only 28 days to finish the documentation tasks...Its so freaking frustrating....Thanks for the update nyways...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharmodgil

Thanks!!!

Yes, the address in our passport ( My wife and I) are same i.e permanent address. Also, last year spouse name is added in both passports. Problem is that now my current address is different from permanent/passport address. Recently, we moved out from our permanent address (Shimla) to Gurgaon, to be precise 3 months ago. Here we don't have any current address proof other than company joining letter.

If we apply for PCC from my hometown, can it create some problem or shall we apply here at Gurgaon?


----------



## chet_ga

tusharmodgil said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Yes, the address in our passport ( My wife and I) are same i.e permanent address. Also, last year spouse name is added in both passports. Problem is that now my current address is different from permanent/passport address. Recently, we moved out from our permanent address (Shimla) to Gurgaon, to be precise 3 months ago. Here we don't have any current address proof other than company joining letter.
> 
> If we apply for PCC from my hometown, can it create some problem or shall we apply here at Gurgaon?


It should not be a problem as long as someone can verify, if the police station guys comes to ask.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chet_ga

Govindharajan said:


> OMG . One needs to wait 28 days to get an appointment for Medicals. Considering one gets a CO contact one gets only 28 days to finish the documentation tasks...Its so freaking frustrating....Thanks for the update nyways...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


Thats why its advisable to get medical appointments immediately after invite. Especially if your city has only one center. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

Govindharajan said:


> Did not know that getting indian PCc from.India is so difficult....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


I suppose it depends. My address was different from that in passport, however got it on the spot as well. It's in the same city, though different police station limits.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chet_ga

jackschack said:


> I suppose it depends. My address was different from that in passport, however got it on the spot as well. It's in the same city, though different police station limits.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Your police verification must have been done on that address, right? For me passport was issued without police verification hence it took time for verification and then PCC issue. But for my wife passport verification was already done, so PCC was issued on the spot. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jawa85

Hello,

I submitted visa under 189 on 5th May 2017 (ANZSCO 263312) with 60 points . All the documents including Medical, PCC were completed and uploaded in system. CO contact on 27th June 2017 and asked for English proficiency certificate for spouse. I uploaded required document on 4th July 2017.
Now Waiting for grant.

Anyone get grant under 189 after 1st July with 60 points??


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi Expats,

It has more than 8 weeks now since i have received the assessment commence email which said:
_"This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
Please note: Processing may take up to 8 weeks."_

Does that mean I would not be asked for any further documents now? 
Or Most probably I will not be asked for any further document now? 

Thanks


----------



## jazz25

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> It has more than 8 weeks now since i have received the assessment commence email which said:
> _"This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> Please note: Processing may take up to 8 weeks."_
> 
> Does that mean I would not be asked for any further documents now?
> Or Most probably I will not be asked for any further document now?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
This just is an indication has CO has started looking on your applications. Based on CO's satisfaction on whatever you have provided, he may/may not request evidences/documents etc.
At present the visa processing timelines at 8-11 months for 75-90% of the cases. So until you receive grant, you may be asked for more information 
The letter you received says: *You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*
Good luck for the grant!


----------



## deorox

ashleycrestfall said:


> he kinda told me to wait until CO asks for my medicals... which is kinda weird. I have my meds scheduled for next week and I'm trying to at least lodge that freaking PCC so I can show that I'm waiting  gonna actually apply next week a visa anyway.
> 
> I'll try to contact DIBP tomorrow again to see if they can actually do the endorsement letter or some sort of request. They basically just need SOMETHING so they can process that. Ugh... hate that


Hi, I was in the same situation. After I lodged my visa, I provided the case file number and the TRN to Australian Embassy. They generated a PCC form with my information on it which I submitted to the Police. From there it got added to my file later, as they don't issue it to us. That is the only way it worked for me.


----------



## joarder

*Previous countries of residence*

Hello everyone,

Just joined in this group. Got invitation for 189 on the 26th July round. In the process of preparing my application now.

Quick question:
In my PCC (from Bangladesh) the address listed is of my village address (also shown as the permanent address in my current passport) where I never lived as I born and grew up in the capital city. 

Do I need to add entry of this village address under the below section?

Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?


-----------------------------
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
IELTS: 04 Mar 2017 (8/8.5/6.5/7)
ACS: 19 APR 2017
Points: Age 30, Degree 20, Aus Study 5, Regional Study 5, Specialised Study 5, Aus work experience 5
EOI Lodged: 22 Apr 2017
Invitation: 26 Jul 2017 - 189 with 70 points
Lodgement: Preparing
Documents Upload: Preparing
Medicals: Preparing
CO Contact: 
Grant:
-----------------------------
Currently on 457 (263212) in Australia - change in role
Previously on 457 (263111) in Australia in the same company
Previously on 574 (PhD) in Australia since Feb 2012
From Bangladesh


----------



## CR Reddy

Hi All, I'm a silent reader of this forum.

I have applied 190 (Vic) Visa on 5th May 2017 after couple of weeks i got a mail asking for missed required docs which i submitted on 15th May 2017. After that Status is "Assessment in Progress "
Q: How can i know the CO is allocated to my Case or not ? ( because there is no Co name or contact details on the mail.

I'm currently in VIC , if at all i want contact them what should be the mode of contact to get the proper response .

Regards
CR


----------



## NB

CR Reddy said:


> Hi All, I'm a silent reader of this forum.
> 
> I have applied 190 (Vic) Visa on 5th May 2017 after couple of weeks i got a mail asking for missed required docs which i submitted on 15th May 2017. After that Status is "Assessment in Progress "
> Q: How can i know the CO is allocated to my Case or not ? ( because there is no Co name or contact details on the mail.
> 
> I'm currently in VIC , if at all i want contact them what should be the mode of contact to get the proper response .
> 
> Regards
> CR


The current processing time for 190 visa is nearly a year
And you are getting restless in just 3 months

The very fact that you were asked to submit missing documents proves that somebody has been allotted
I hope you have pressed the information provided button on the website after uploading the asked documents 

Please wait patiently for the grant or next CO contact

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

I would still say that average would be much less than a year. However, there is no point getting restless, the only way is to just wait and be patient.


----------



## SamadVirk

aks85 said:


> This is what is available so far: ]


Thanks AKS ;-)


----------



## SamadVirk

Guys can any one solve my following confusion?

I have already applied for 189SC along with my wife. My wife wants to start her Phd ASAP for which we are in contact with 3-4 professors of different Aussie universities. Now we are preparing for her admission. Since visa is not yet granted, what should be the category we must apply in? it gives options for a) Local Student / Australian Resident/Newzealand Citizen b) International Student.

Currently we are international students, but the semester starts in January, and till then we hope that visa will be granted, so we will be permanent residents then. What should we do in our application form for admission since if we say permanent resident, it needs alot of Local stuff like ID, address etc. and if we say international student, the fees are like 40,000 AUD per year which is HUGE.


----------



## SamadVirk

Guys can any one solve my following confusion?

I have already applied for 189SC along with my wife. My wife wants to start her Phd ASAP for which we are in contact with 3-4 professors of different Aussie universities. Now we are preparing for her admission. Since visa is not yet granted, what should be the category we must apply in? it gives options for a) Local Student / Australian Resident/Newzealand Citizen b) International Student.

Currently we are international students, but the semester starts in January, and till then we hope that visa will be granted, so we will be permanent residents then. What should we do in our application form for admission since if we say permanent resident, it needs alot of Local stuff like ID, address etc. and if we say international student, the fees are like 40,000 AUD per year which is HUGE.


----------



## laxswa

Comment on this PLEASE!!!









Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

SamadVirk said:


> Guys can any one solve my following confusion?
> 
> I have already applied for 189SC along with my wife. My wife wants to start her Phd ASAP for which we are in contact with 3-4 professors of different Aussie universities. Now we are preparing for her admission. Since visa is not yet granted, what should be the category we must apply in? it gives options for a) Local Student / Australian Resident/Newzealand Citizen b) International Student.
> 
> *Currently we are international students*, but the semester starts in January, and till then we hope that visa will be granted, so we will be permanent residents then. What should we do in our application form for admission since if we say permanent resident, it needs alot of Local stuff like ID, address etc. and if we say international student, the fees are like 40,000 AUD per year which is HUGE.


At the time of applying, you are international student. So, you choose international student.


----------



## karan_y25

OC news is interesting.


----------



## sakthe.sam

Guys,

i have a query.
After getting my invite, I can fill the visa application and submit paying my fees.
Can i upload the PCC after few days or 1 week.
Will it be considered as a complete application?

After submitting Visa, till when it is recommended to submit all the docs including PCC and medicals, so that it will be a complete application?


----------



## chet_ga

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have a query.
> After getting my invite, I can fill the visa application and submit paying my fees.
> Can i upload the PCC after few days or 1 week.
> Will it be considered as a complete application?
> 
> After submitting Visa, till when it is recommended to submit all the docs including PCC and medicals, so that it will be a complete application?


Complete application is decided by CO. So you can upload documents till the time a CO is assigned to you for it to be considered as complete application.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CR Reddy

newbienz said:


> The current processing time for 190 visa is nearly a year
> And you are getting restless in just 3 months
> 
> The very fact that you were asked to submit missing documents proves that somebody has been allotted
> I hope you have pressed the information provided button on the website after uploading the asked documents
> 
> Please wait patiently for the grant or next CO contact
> 
> Cheers


Yep, i have pressed IP button as well. Thank you for the update.

Q: I'm on 457 and applied the 190 visa and waiting for the grant , Now my 190 bridging visa is going to be in effect or not ?


----------



## seanzyc

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have a query.
> After getting my invite, I can fill the visa application and submit paying my fees.
> Can i upload the PCC after few days or 1 week.
> Will it be considered as a complete application?
> 
> After submitting Visa, till when it is recommended to submit all the docs including PCC and medicals, so that it will be a complete application?


It is recommended to submit all the files *before your case is allocated to a case officer.*

Before April the co allocation is relatively fast ~ 1 week to 2 weeks, so the old strategy is to collect all the files before lodging the visa application.

However, in recent months, the co allocation is really slow. It will now take around 2 months so now I suggest you to submit the visa application first to get ahead of the queue and then collect your documents and do medical tests etc.

But keep an eye on the immitracker if you are to receive the EOI invitation in the following months, the co allocation may speed up (or may not). Choose the best strategy that suits the trend


----------



## jazz25

laxswa said:


> Comment on this PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


If this is true, then this may be followed up with more grants as the OCs would be declared and available with COs.


----------



## omsaibaba

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have a query.
> After getting my invite, I can fill the visa application and submit paying my fees.
> Can i upload the PCC after few days or 1 week.
> Will it be considered as a complete application?
> 
> After submitting Visa, till when it is recommended to submit all the docs including PCC and medicals, so that it will be a complete application?


submit within a week to get a direct grant..if CO contacts for any doc then process will be delayed further..i hope u know the new timelines is 8-11 months from visa lodging date


----------



## NB

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have a query.
> After getting my invite, I can fill the visa application and submit paying my fees.
> Can i upload the PCC after few days or 1 week.
> Will it be considered as a complete application?
> 
> After submitting Visa, till when it is recommended to submit all the docs including PCC and medicals, so that it will be a complete application?


Some applicants are allotted a CO in 3/4 days, some get after 3/4 weeks.
It all depends on the number of new cases applied in that period and the work loads on the CO

Moreover heavens will not fall,if the CO contacts you for some documents that you have missed,up loading.
This direct grant is just a halo created on the forum
People have been waiting without CO contact for a year and those who were contacted 2/3 time for docs got their visa in 3/4 months

THe time taken depends on the workload of the CO and how complex your case is and how good is the quality of the documents you have submitted 

But all said and done try to upload the recommended documents as soon as you can and make the life of the CO easier

Cheers


----------



## Kulwinder84

newbienz said:


> Some applicants are allotted a CO in 3/4 days, some get after 3/4 weeks.
> It all depends on the number of new cases applied in that period and the work loads on the CO
> 
> Moreover heavens will not fall,if the CO contacts you for some documents that you have missed,up loading.
> This direct grant is just a halo created on the forum
> People have been waiting without CO contact for a year and those who were contacted 2/3 time for docs got their visa in 3/4 months
> 
> THe time taken depends on the workload of the CO and how complex your case is and how good is the quality of the documents you have submitted
> 
> But all said and done try to upload the recommended documents as soon as you can and make the life of the CO easier
> 
> Cheers




Wow! Very nicely explained.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

This wait is killing me. Thank God for Game of Thrones!


----------



## hasansins

kennedy07 said:


> This wait is killing me. Thank God for Game of Thrones!


Unfortunately, new season arrived and I am not going to watch it until I make my big move! I started to watch LOTR trilogy again with my wife, she doesn't understand nothing from middle earth and I have to explain her every detail about orcs, elves etc. xD


----------



## kennedy07

hasansins said:


> Unfortunately, new season arrived and I am not going to watch it until I make my big move! I started to watch LOTR trilogy again with my wife, she doesn't understand nothing from middle earth and I have to explain her every detail about orcs, elves etc. xD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO97wBjOfJA


*Evil smile* So in the second episode Theon.....then Tyrion Lannister.....finally Jon Snow...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

newbienz said:


> Some applicants are allotted a CO in 3/4 days, some get after 3/4 weeks.
> It all depends on the number of new cases applied in that period and the work loads on the CO
> 
> Moreover heavens will not fall,if the CO contacts you for some documents that you have missed,up loading.
> This direct grant is just a halo created on the forum
> People have been waiting without CO contact for a year and those who were contacted 2/3 time for docs got their visa in 3/4 months
> 
> THe time taken depends on the workload of the CO and how complex your case is and how good is the quality of the documents you have submitted
> 
> But all said and done try to upload the recommended documents as soon as you can and make the life of the CO easier
> 
> Cheers


You summarized it to a tee @ newbienz. 

Friends ! As suggested, it is ideal to upload the documents upfront before the CO is allotted or contacts you. You never know , as with all documents front loaded, one has a high probability of getting a Direct Grant. In this scenario, I would like to add that you time your PCC and Medicals too in such a way that on lodging the visa, if the proximity of both PCC and Medicals too fall in the same vicinity, the chances are high. In my case because of non availability of medical testing slots, i lost valuable time. Be prepared to wait as loads of people with waiting timelines above 300 days are there and with a few weeks of lodgement, people are getting so edgy and it is not going to help.


----------



## cadimi

laxswa said:


> Comment on this PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


I think the OC must or should be updated in August, actually quite late for this program year, for sure. However, still doubt about how fast is the processing gonna be as there are heaps of major changes applied to the procedure and DIBP's organization.


----------



## rpalni

My two FORM 16 are not properly digitally verified and showing validity unknown message as below. Is this OK or cause some issue?


----------------
Validity Unknown

Digitally signed by ABC
(Company name ABC)
Date: A-B-C


----------



## fugitive_4u

rpalni said:


> My two FORM 16 are not properly digitally verified and showing validity unknown message as below. Is this OK or cause some issue?
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Validity Unknown
> 
> Digitally signed by ABC
> (Company name ABC)
> Date: A-B-C


Please import the certificate embedded in pdf file into your trust store (Check online for instructions on how to do it) and the "Validity Unknown" warning will vanish.


----------



## rpalni

fugitive_4u said:


> Please import the certificate embedded in pdf file into your trust store (Check online for instructions on how to do it) and the "Validity Unknown" warning will vanish.


Thanks Fugitive.

Worked in one form 16 but not working with other. Will google and try again tomorrow.


----------



## SamadVirk

Maverick_VJ said:


> You summarized it to a tee @ newbienz.
> 
> Friends ! As suggested, it is ideal to upload the documents upfront before the CO is allotted or contacts you. You never know , as with all documents front loaded, one has a high probability of getting a Direct Grant. In this scenario, I would like to add that you time your PCC and Medicals too in such a way that on lodging the visa, if the proximity of both PCC and Medicals too fall in the same vicinity, the chances are high. In my case because of non availability of medical testing slots, i lost valuable time. Be prepared to wait as loads of people with waiting timelines above 300 days are there and with a few weeks of lodgement, people are getting so edgy and it is not going to help.


How can we get the medical slot before applying visa when the medical team asks for some H number that is only provided after the CO contacts you.

Heard it from some other source. please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## NB

SamadVirk said:


> How can we get the medical slot before applying visa when the medical team asks for some H number that is only provided after the CO contacts you.
> 
> Heard it from some other source. please correct if I am wrong.


You are mistaken 

You can generate the HAP ID which the medical team is looking for even before you get an invite

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Go through the link
All your questions will be answered 

Cheers


----------



## vampinnamaneni

I had a CO contact finally yesterday asking for Form 80 to be filled for my wife as well.

I lodged my application in May, I came to Canada in June on a Work Permit. Should I also let DIBP know about it??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vampinnamaneni said:


> I had a CO contact finally yesterday asking for Form 80 to be filled for my wife as well.
> 
> I lodged my application in May, I came to Canada in June on a Work Permit. Should I also let DIBP know about it??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


DIBP rules clearly say that if you are going to be away for more then 14 days from the address given in the Application, you should inform the department 

You should file a form 1022 giving your new address in Canada

Cheers


----------



## vampinnamaneni

newbienz said:


> DIBP rules clearly say that if you are going to be away for more then 14 days from the address given in the Application, you should inform the department
> 
> You should file a form 1022 giving your new address in Canada
> 
> Cheers


I will have a fixed address only in October. Until then I am switching accommodations. Should I keep uploading Form 1022 each time I change my address here??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vampinnamaneni said:


> I will have a fixed address only in October. Until then I am switching accommodations. Should I keep uploading Form 1022 each time I change my address here??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


What do,I say
That's the rules
How much you are able to follow them, depends on your tenacity and circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## emp0mat

Hi,
when deleting an application in ImmiAccount, it says 

_Important: If you select Confirm, this application will be removed from this ImmiAccount. This will not withdraw the application.
To withdraw an application, the relevant processing office must be notified in writing. This can be done by letter, email or completing and uploading Form 1446 - Withdrawal of a visa application._

Is this the right email address to notify the DIPB that I have withdrawn an application?

[email protected]


----------



## Au16

This is getting serious now. My initial application was July 2015 with 60 points then increased point to 75. Finally got invitation on Feb 2017, March 3rd CO contact for medical and cleared on March 6th. Now everyday killing me this wait.
Now my asseasment exp date September and my wife assessment date expire Auguat.
Please someone advice me if we need to renew our assessment now or wait for CO contact or we dont need to renew as we just waiting for visa ?


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

When is the new data for Invitation? Have they declared next August date..


----------



## Shailz

Au16 said:


> This is getting serious now. My initial application was July 2015 with 60 points then increased point to 75. Finally got invitation on Feb 2017, March 3rd CO contact for medical and cleared on March 6th. Now everyday killing me this wait.
> Now my asseasment exp date September and my wife assessment date expire Auguat.
> Please someone advice me if we need to renew our assessment now or wait for CO contact or we dont need to renew as we just waiting for visa ?


According to me, as you have already lodged visa, it does not matter when is your assessment expiring. All these things like age, experience, assessment matters till invite. So, don't worry, just wait.
Rest, seniors could better advise.


----------



## pkk0574

Au16 said:


> This is getting serious now. My initial application was July 2015 with 60 points then increased point to 75. Finally got invitation on Feb 2017, March 3rd CO contact for medical and cleared on March 6th. Now everyday killing me this wait.
> Now my asseasment exp date September and my wife assessment date expire Auguat.
> Please someone advice me if we need to renew our assessment now or wait for CO contact or we dont need to renew as we just waiting for visa ?




If you have the EOI submission acknowledgement, it mentions that for for 489, 189 or 190 visa (GSM visas), the skills assessment is valid for a maximum of three years. So based on that, maybe you should wait for CO contact.

Also wait for advise from seniors in the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Au16 said:


> This is getting serious now. My initial application was July 2015 with 60 points then increased point to 75. Finally got invitation on Feb 2017, March 3rd CO contact for medical and cleared on March 6th. Now everyday killing me this wait.
> Now my asseasment exp date September and my wife assessment date expire Auguat.
> Please someone advice me if we need to renew our assessment now or wait for CO contact or we dont need to renew as we just waiting for visa ?


I think it's better to request your assessing authority to renew. There's no harm in doing that. I dont suppose the skill assessing body charge any additional amount (at least Eng Australia doesn't).
It may be nothing and you may get a grant before expiration (hope you do), also some CO don't even ask for renewal but then some do. So, no harm in renewing. Stay on safe side.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

Maverick_VJ said:


> You summarized it to a tee @ newbienz.
> 
> Friends ! As suggested, it is ideal to upload the documents upfront before the CO is allotted or contacts you. You never know , as with all documents front loaded, one has a high probability of getting a Direct Grant. In this scenario, I would like to add that you time your PCC and Medicals too in such a way that on lodging the visa, if the proximity of both PCC and Medicals too fall in the same vicinity, the chances are high. In my case because of non availability of medical testing slots, i lost valuable time. Be prepared to wait as loads of people with waiting timelines above 300 days are there and with a few weeks of lodgement, people are getting so edgy and it is not going to help.


Dear Maverick_VJ,

Your Timeline shows AHC contact on 27 July.
What did they verify?
Your Job Details?
Any details you can share?


----------



## NB

Au16 said:


> This is getting serious now. My initial application was July 2015 with 60 points then increased point to 75. Finally got invitation on Feb 2017, March 3rd CO contact for medical and cleared on March 6th. Now everyday killing me this wait.
> Now my asseasment exp date September and my wife assessment date expire Auguat.
> Please someone advice me if we need to renew our assessment now or wait for CO contact or we dont need to renew as we just waiting for visa ?


Once you have got the invite, your points are frozen

You don't have to do any reassessment for skills, no matter how much time the visa processing takes

Only your PCC and medicals have to be valid when the visa is issued, and if they have expired in the meantime, you may be asked to provide them again

Cheers


----------



## Au16

newbienz said:


> Once you have got the invite, your points are frozen
> 
> You don't have to do any reassessment for skills, no matter how much time the visa processing takes
> 
> Only your PCC and medicals have to be valid when the visa is issued, and if they have expired in the meantime, you may be asked to provide them again
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.


----------



## seanzyc

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When is the new data for Invitation? Have they declared next August date..


Not yet but expect it to be August 9th and 23rd. (Every two Tuesday)


----------



## sdilshad

Au16 said:


> This is getting serious now. My initial application was July 2015 with 60 points then increased point to 75. Finally got invitation on Feb 2017, March 3rd CO contact for medical and cleared on March 6th. Now everyday killing me this wait.
> Now my asseasment exp date September and my wife assessment date expire Auguat.
> Please someone advice me if we need to renew our assessment now or wait for CO contact or we dont need to renew as we just waiting for visa ?


No need to worry , you have lodged visa ,so this won't affect


----------



## riiyoPOD

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 (onshore) with 60 points on 27th June 2017.
Can anyone give me an estimate when I will receive an invitation? 
Anzsco: 252611. (Podiatrist)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Panda112

During normal times, you should've already got your invitation.
60 points are sufficient for Podiatrist to get invite in the immediate round.

However, these aren't normal times. Looks like DIBP is trying to clear backlog of occupations where too many applicants are waiting despite 60+ points because of pro-rata. So, give it a few weeks and wait out till things get normal.


riiyoPOD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 (onshore) with 60 points on 27th June 2017.
> Can anyone give me an estimate when I will receive an invitation?
> Anzsco: 252611. (Podiatrist)
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## riiyoPOD

Panda112 said:


> During normal times, you should've already got your invitation.
> 60 points are sufficient for Podiatrist to get invite in the immediate round.
> 
> However, these aren't normal times. Looks like DIBP is trying to clear backlog of occupations where too many applicants are waiting despite 60+ points because of pro-rata. So, give it a few weeks and wait out till things get normal.



Thank you , I was also hoping to receive it earlier, hence was getting a bit worried.


----------



## Prithvir427

*189 - 5 points for defacto*

Hello All,

Sorry if I am asking the same question earlier discussed in this forum. But it was not clear. I am planning to apply for PR under 189 category.

Currently, I am able to get 65 and hoping if I could claim 5 points for spouse.
This is how the situation is –

1.	I and my girlfriend are staying together in WA for 1.5 years on 457 visa. So, we can provide the rent agreement which we have got from the agency.

The question is that can I claim 5 points for being in defacto relationship? We haven’t registered it. 

If yes, what are the proofs required? Does giving below will be sufficient –
1.	Rent agreement to show that we are living together for 1.5 years. 

My girlfriend has done her ACS in same skill as mine and has competent English. Our marriage is planned for next year.

Any help will be appreciated here.

Thanks
Prithvi


----------



## NB

Prithvir427 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry if I am asking the same question earlier discussed in this forum. But it was not clear. I am planning to apply for PR under 189 category.
> 
> Currently, I am able to get 65 and hoping if I could claim 5 points for spouse.
> This is how the situation is –
> 
> 1.	I and my girlfriend are staying together in WA for 1.5 years on 457 visa. So, we can provide the rent agreement which we have got from the agency.
> 
> The question is that can I claim 5 points for being in defacto relationship? We haven’t registered it.
> 
> If yes, what are the proofs required? Does giving below will be sufficient –
> 1.	Rent agreement to show that we are living together for 1.5 years.
> 
> My girlfriend has done her ACS in same skill as mine and has competent English. Our marriage is planned for next year.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated here.
> 
> Thanks
> Prithvi


Will you be adding her as your migrating partner in the 189 application ?
If so you can

But you will need more proofs of geniuine relationship.
Just the rent receipt will not be sufficient 

As you still have some time to go before finalisation of the visa start collecting more evidence 
The list is given in the DIBP website 

Cheers


----------



## seanzyc

Prithvir427 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry if I am asking the same question earlier discussed in this forum. But it was not clear. I am planning to apply for PR under 189 category.
> 
> Currently, I am able to get 65 and hoping if I could claim 5 points for spouse.
> This is how the situation is –
> 
> 1.	I and my girlfriend are staying together in WA for 1.5 years on 457 visa. So, we can provide the rent agreement which we have got from the agency.
> 
> The question is that can I claim 5 points for being in defacto relationship? We haven’t registered it.
> 
> If yes, what are the proofs required? Does giving below will be sufficient –
> 1.	Rent agreement to show that we are living together for 1.5 years.
> 
> My girlfriend has done her ACS in same skill as mine and has competent English. Our marriage is planned for next year.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated here.
> 
> Thanks
> Prithvi



Yes you can.

Refer to the list below to prepare the documents, the more you provide the better:
http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship


----------



## chet_ga

aub123 said:


> Hi Folks, I have a stupid question. I submitted 189 and 190 Eois by multiple emails, if I receive both invitations, Could I lodge for both 189 and 190 ? Or I must choose one of them ?


You should chose one, unless you want to pay double visa lodging fees and cause complications or even rejection later. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

aub123 said:


> Hi Folks, I have a stupid question. I submitted 189 and 190 Eois by multiple emails, if I receive both invitations, Could I lodge for both 189 and 190 ? Or I must choose one of them ?


You have rightly classified the question as stupid

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Haha. :rofl:Indeed.


newbienz said:


> You have rightly classified the question as stupid
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> You have rightly classified the question as stupid
> 
> Cheers


Lol.. liked the banter !! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Prithvir427 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry if I am asking the same question earlier discussed in this forum. But it was not clear. I am planning to apply for PR under 189 category.
> 
> Currently, I am able to get 65 and hoping if I could claim 5 points for spouse.
> This is how the situation is –
> 
> 1.	I and my girlfriend are staying together in WA for 1.5 years on 457 visa. So, we can provide the rent agreement which we have got from the agency.
> 
> The question is that can I claim 5 points for being in defacto relationship? We haven’t registered it.
> 
> If yes, what are the proofs required? Does giving below will be sufficient –
> 1.	Rent agreement to show that we are living together for 1.5 years.
> 
> My girlfriend has done her ACS in same skill as mine and has competent English. Our marriage is planned for next year.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated here.
> 
> Thanks
> Prithvi


 I am sure you can follow example of others who provided as evidence of relationship such documents as: email exchange, photos, air tickets, hotel bookings, etc etc. You can talk a MARA agent, he would suggest solid evidence.


----------



## rponnuch

*EOI submission*

Hello Friends,

I have recently received my ACS result. Based on the result, experience post Aug 2012 will be accounted. Going by this, my score is 60 (Exp - 3yrs and more). 

Shall i go ahead and submit my EOI for 189 Visa. Will my score get automatically converted to 65 (My exp will be 5yrs in Aug 2017) next month as the EOI is getting processed or should i need to wait till end of Aug 2017 to submit my EOI. Kindly advice.

How much time can i expect to receive the invitation for my case post EOI submission in August.

Thanks
Raj

ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
Age : 30
Education : 15
Experience: 5 
PTE : 10 (L:75,R:79,S:72,W:89)
Score : 60


----------



## andreyx108b

SamadVirk said:


> Guys can any one solve my following confusion?
> 
> I have already applied for 189SC along with my wife. My wife wants to start her Phd ASAP for which we are in contact with 3-4 professors of different Aussie universities. Now we are preparing for her admission. Since visa is not yet granted, what should be the category we must apply in? it gives options for a) Local Student / Australian Resident/Newzealand Citizen b) International Student.
> 
> Currently we are international students, but the semester starts in January, and till then we hope that visa will be granted, so we will be permanent residents then. What should we do in our application form for admission since if we say permanent resident, it needs alot of Local stuff like ID, address etc. and if we say international student, the fees are like 40,000 AUD per year which is HUGE.




Until you are granted your PR you are international student. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

rponnuch said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have recently received my ACS result. Based on the result, experience post Aug 2012 will be accounted. Going by this, my score is 60 (Exp - 3yrs and more).
> 
> Shall i go ahead and submit my EOI for 189 Visa. Will my score get automatically converted to 65 (My exp will be 5yrs in Aug 2017) next month as the EOI is getting processed or should i need to wait till end of Aug 2017 to submit my EOI. Kindly advice.
> 
> How much time can i expect to receive the invitation for my case post EOI submission in August.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> Experience: 5
> PTE : 10 (L:75,R:79,S:72,W:89)
> Score : 60


Submit it now and leave the To-Date blank so that the system auto upgrades you with 5 more points when it is due. Check the "?" help tooltip besides the To-Date field in the EOI.

To understand/ guesstimate when you might get an invitation with 65 points, consider joining the monthly EOI invitation threads like this one: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...305130-189-eoi-invitations-august-2017-a.html*


----------



## andreyx108b

rponnuch said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have recently received my ACS result. Based on the result, experience post Aug 2012 will be accounted. Going by this, my score is 60 (Exp - 3yrs and more).
> 
> Shall i go ahead and submit my EOI for 189 Visa. Will my score get automatically converted to 65 (My exp will be 5yrs in Aug 2017) next month as the EOI is getting processed or should i need to wait till end of Aug 2017 to submit my EOI. Kindly advice.
> 
> How much time can i expect to receive the invitation for my case post EOI submission in August.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> Experience: 5
> PTE : 10 (L:75,R:79,S:72,W:89)
> Score : 60




With 60 - unknown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

nabtex said:


> Dear Maverick_VJ,
> 
> Your Timeline shows AHC contact on 27 July.
> What did they verify?
> Your Job Details?
> Any details you can share?


Yes ! The AHC verification for me was made on July 27th and my company HR received the call from AHC on Jul 28th verifying the details as per my application and also based on the phone communication I had a day earlier.

The details were generic employment, academics verification and it is in this thread below
**************************************************************
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3180.html#post12924914
**************************************************************


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Is there a time limit within which we have to upload the docs? I had submitted my visa application on 27th July but did not upload the documents since some of them required to be attested. When I tried to upload today, there seems to be an error that says "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later."

I hope this is temporary?


----------



## chet_ga

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Is there a time limit within which we have to upload the docs? I had submitted my visa application on 27th July but did not upload the documents since some of them required to be attested. When I tried to upload today, there seems to be an error that says "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> I hope this is temporary?


Seems more of a technical issue. It should work after sometime. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi Guys,

Few questions;
1. I am invited on 26th July and i am preparing my documents for submission. 
Is it wise to lodge the visa and pay the fees immediately and upload the other documents as they get ready....

2. I have got my Company reference letter dated 27.July.2017. what is the validity of this document. I mean one month from the date of issue or if i am submitting it by September first week do i need to get a new one ??

3. I am planning to upload my medical, PCCs and other documents upfront like in a month's time. 
Shall i wait till all my documents are ready to lodge the visa or do it right away ??

Thanks and looking forward to hear from you guys soon......


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Is there a time limit within which we have to upload the docs? I had submitted my visa application on 27th July but did not upload the documents since some of them required to be attested. When I tried to upload today, there seems to be an error that says "Application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later."
> 
> I hope this is temporary?


During the weekends and scheduled maintenance days the site remains down and mostly on weekends this happens. Nothing to worry but would suggest to upload the documents needed to ensure that your lodgement is complete ,so that once CO's are assigned they can work on your complete file instead of incomplete file with relevant info missing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Few questions;
> 1. I am invited on 26th July and i am preparing my documents for submission.
> Is it wise to lodge the visa and pay the fees immediately and upload the other documents as they get ready....
> 
> 2. I have got my Company reference letter dated 27.July.2017. what is the validity of this document. I mean one month from the date of issue or if i am submitting it by September first week do i need to get a new one ??
> 
> 3. I am planning to upload my medical, PCCs and other documents upfront like in a month's time.
> Shall i wait till all my documents are ready to lodge the visa or do it right away ??
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to hear from you guys soon......


To each his own but I would suggest to get the documents ready first within the time window of the Visa lodgement cutoff date planning your medicals as well ,as in some cities the slot availability for medicals becomes a challenge due to a large influx of folks getting different country visa medicals. 

I think the PCC processing time is expedited but would suggest to ensure that the visa lodgement is done completing medicals and PCC as well to ensure there are no gaps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi All,

I have submitted my Company referral letter with all correct details. But I have created the letter head and got it signed by my seniors in the organisation. There is no fake detail in the Referral letter that I have shared. But, I wonder when the AHC contacts them, they will have all the details handy,like my date of joining, last working day, exact CTC, etc? Will that be an issue?

Also, will they contact to the exact people who have issued me these letters or they will be contacting my organisation HR. I have also claimed points for Australian experience by I have not provided the roles and responsibility letter from my Australian Supervisor, however, my Indian supervisor has mentioned my Aus experience in his letter.

Based on my timeline below, can you please suggest that when can I receive the call for employment verification?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Hi,

I just submitted my Aus immiaccount application and paid fees.

I was directed to the documents upload page but there is no option to upload documents as per doc category, screenshot attached.

It maybe a system issue but just want to be sure if someone else also has been facing it. 

This has been happening for the last few hours, I have logged in several times but no respite.

Thanks.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

Maverick_VJ said:


> To each his own but I would suggest to get the documents ready first within the time window of the Visa lodgement cutoff date planning your medicals as well ,as in some cities the slot availability for medicals becomes a challenge due to a large influx of folks getting different country visa medicals.
> 
> I think the PCC processing time is expedited but would suggest to ensure that the visa lodgement is done completing medicals and PCC as well to ensure there are no gaps.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Mate

Thanks for your reply..... I will complete as much documentation as possible before i lodge the visa...
Can you please advice on the validity of the reference letter as i have taken it on 27 July is it one month or two months ??

regards


----------



## rsharma17

Maverick_VJ said:


> To each his own but I would suggest to get the documents ready first within the time window of the Visa lodgement cutoff date planning your medicals as well ,as in some cities the slot availability for medicals becomes a challenge due to a large influx of folks getting different country visa medicals.
> 
> I think the PCC processing time is expedited but would suggest to ensure that the visa lodgement is done completing medicals and PCC as well to ensure there are no gaps.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Maverick_VJ,

I was reading your signature "Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17", can you please explain, what exactly is this?

Also i have read "IP Pressed" in some other members signature, can someone please also guide on that.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

rsharma17 said:


> Hi Maverick_VJ,
> 
> I was reading your signature "Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17", can you please explain, what exactly is this?
> 
> Also i have read "IP Pressed" in some other members signature, can someone please also guide on that.
> 
> Thanks


Information Provided button.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Thanks for your reply..... I will complete as much documentation as possible before i lodge the visa...
> Can you please advice on the validity of the reference letter as i have taken it on 27 July is it one month or two months ??
> 
> regards


There is no such validity for the company reference letter as far as I know with the only criteria being that it should be as recent as possible for very obvious reasons.

All the best mate and ensure that all documents are ready and front loaded with PCC and medicals too being uploaded as early as possible close to the lodgement date.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

rsharma17 said:


> Hi Maverick_VJ,
> 
> I was reading your signature "Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17", can you please explain, what exactly is this?
> 
> Also i have read "IP Pressed" in some other members signature, can someone please also guide on that.
> 
> Thanks


As you must have noticed from my time line ,that my Visa was lodged on September 30, 2016 and after CO Contact on 15th November 2016 there was no visible progress on my file.

So, I raised a feedback complaint asking them the progress on their web portal page through immi account on June 6th. They duly responded on June 20th that it is not at all abnormal for a majority of cases and they will be contacting me if anything is needed. After which I got the AHC call recently on July 27th verifying the documents.

As regarding IP pressed, as Andrey pointed out it is "Information Provided" as after a request for any documents by the CO and after uploading the same there is this tab which one has to do before the window of time given by the department. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

*CV same in ACS and VISA lodge*

Hello

While uploading the CV during VISA lodge i used the same CV which i used during ACS assessment. 

I hope DIBP or allocated CO won't have any issue with that. 

Any experiences?


----------



## mr.mortal

Hi,

Based on the previous grants and the grants in July every year i thought i will get the grant by the end of August 2017. (Visa Application Lodged on April 27, 2017). 
Surprisingly the grants are very slow. No contact from the CO, Documents uploaded up front.
Its gonna be long wait i guess!


----------



## sharma1981

charansingh.sai said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have some questions regarding my and my wife's PCC application. I am from Hyderabad and my Wife is from Chennai.
> 
> My permanent address is *Hyd A* in Hyderabad and the same is in Passport. After my marriage in Nov 2015 I continued to live in the same place with my Wife. In Feb 2017 we moved to a rented place *Hyd B* in Hyderabad. Recently, I got a job in Chennai and had to move here to my in-laws place *Chen A* on June 17th, 2017. My wife is still in Hyderabad, but she will be moving here after a month or so. I am living here for just two weeks and I don't have any address proof. However, this is my wife's permanent address (as in her passport).
> 
> *My Timeline:*
> 
> *Hyd A: * Permanent address (*same as in Passport*)
> *Hyd B: * Feb 01 2017 to June 16th, 2017 (*4.5 months*) - Don't have any address proof
> *Chen A: * June 17th to Till date (*15 days*) - No address proof but it's my Wife's permanent address (as in Passport)
> 
> 
> *My Wife's Timeline:*
> 
> *Chen A: * Permanent address (*same as in Passport*)
> *Hyd A: * Nov 2015 to Jan - 2017 (*post marraiage - 14 Months*) - Don't have any address proof
> *Hyd B: * Feb 01 2017 to Till date (*5 months*) - Don't have any address proof
> 
> 1. From where do I need to apply for a PCC, Hyd or Chennai?
> 2. From where does my Wife needs to apply, Hyd or Chennai?
> 3. We neither have address proof for the 5 months stay at *Hyd B*, Is it mandatory to show that? or can we skip that address and mention that we didn't move at all from *Hyd A*? Will that be an issue?
> 4. Since I have now moved to Chennai *Chen A* and living at my in-laws since 15 days, do I still need to show an address proof? Can I show my wife's passport as the proof?
> 
> It would be great if someone can clear my queries.
> 
> Thanks.


What i understand is that you are going to lodge your VISA application by stating your present address in Chennai. I assume the same is true for your wife as well.

The Hyd address B is of less relevance. Your wife can file the PCC from chennai by showing her current address as Chennai address which is same as PP. She will get the PCC quickly.

For you its a bit tricky. Just show that you were in Hyd at address A before coming to chennai (Hyd B can be stated, but it might complicate). State your present address as Chennai Address. SHow electricity bill, Gas bill of your in-laws, Employer letter of yours stating chennai address. A police verification will happen at Chennai address (OR YOU CAN FOLLOW UP with local police station). There is a possibility that they actually NOT opt for verification at Hyd address and you might get PCC in 15-20 days.

For current address, give employer letter, gas bills, electricity bill and a small affidavit that you are at your in-laws house.


----------



## JP Mosa

charansingh.sai said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have some questions regarding my and my wife's PCC application. I am from Hyderabad and my Wife is from Chennai.
> 
> My permanent address is *Hyd A* in Hyderabad and the same is in Passport. After my marriage in Nov 2015 I continued to live in the same place with my Wife. In Feb 2017 we moved to a rented place *Hyd B* in Hyderabad. Recently, I got a job in Chennai and had to move here to my in-laws place *Chen A* on June 17th, 2017. My wife is still in Hyderabad, but she will be moving here after a month or so. I am living here for just two weeks and I don't have any address proof. However, this is my wife's permanent address (as in her passport).
> 
> *My Timeline:*
> 
> *Hyd A: * Permanent address (*same as in Passport*)
> *Hyd B: * Feb 01 2017 to June 16th, 2017 (*4.5 months*) - Don't have any address proof
> *Chen A: * June 17th to Till date (*15 days*) - No address proof but it's my Wife's permanent address (as in Passport)
> 
> 
> *My Wife's Timeline:*
> 
> *Chen A: * Permanent address (*same as in Passport*)
> *Hyd A: * Nov 2015 to Jan - 2017 (*post marraiage - 14 Months*) - Don't have any address proof
> *Hyd B: * Feb 01 2017 to Till date (*5 months*) - Don't have any address proof
> 
> 1. From where do I need to apply for a PCC, Hyd or Chennai?
> 
> *From same city where you both residing ,in your case Chennai as you stated you moved *
> 2. From where does my Wife needs to apply, Hyd or Chennai?
> *As you both currently residing in chennai, obviously chennai*
> 3. We neither have address proof for the 5 months stay at *Hyd B*, Is it mandatory to show that? or can we skip that address and mention that we didn't move at all from *Hyd A*? Will that be an issue?
> *Either in chennai or HYD, to genrate Address proof,Open a S.B joint account in nearest bank, submit as proof of residence.*
> 4. Since I have now moved to Chennai *Chen A* and living at my in-laws since 15 days, do I still need to show an address proof? Can I show my wife's passport as the proof?
> 
> *Open S/B Acc*
> 
> It would be great if someone can clear my queries.
> 
> Thanks.



Open a S.B joint account in nearest bank, submit as proof of residence.

Good luck


----------



## charansingh.sai

sharma1981 said:


> What i understand is that you are going to lodge your VISA application by stating your present address in Chennai. I assume the same is true for your wife as well.
> 
> The Hyd address B is of less relevance. Your wife can file the PCC from chennai by showing her current address as Chennai address which is same as PP. She will get the PCC quickly.
> 
> For you its a bit tricky. Just show that you were in Hyd at address A before coming to chennai (Hyd B can be stated, but it might complicate). State your present address as Chennai Address. SHow electricity bill, Gas bill of your in-laws, Employer letter of yours stating chennai address. A police verification will happen at Chennai address (OR YOU CAN FOLLOW UP with local police station). There is a possibility that they actually NOT opt for verification at Hyd address and you might get PCC in 15-20 days.
> 
> For current address, give employer letter, gas bills, electricity bill and a small affidavit that you are at your in-laws house.


Thanks mate.

No, My wife is still in Hyderabad. Waiting for her transfer, it might take more than a month to move here to Chennai officially. If my wife comes here and apply for her PCC and go back to Hyd. Will there be an issue as she has not yet moved?

We are planning to lodge our VISA application as soon as we get our PCC done irrespective of when she would get the transfer. Is that ok?

Ok. So, I can skip the Address B completely. There won't be any issue right? 

If I show savings Bank account as an address proof, isn't it enough? Is affidavit required?


----------



## charansingh.sai

JP Mosa said:


> Open a S.B joint account in nearest bank, submit as proof of residence.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks mate.

My wife is still in Hyderabad. Waiting for her transfer, it might take more than a month to move here to Chennai officially. If my wife comes here and apply for her PCC and go back to Hyd. Will there be an issue as she has not yet moved?

We are planning to lodge our VISA application as soon as we get our PCC done irrespective of when she would get the transfer. Is that ok?


----------



## JP Mosa

charansingh.sai said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> My wife is still in Hyderabad. Waiting for her transfer, it might take more than a month to move here to Chennai officially. If my wife comes here and apply for her PCC and go back to Hyd. Will there be an issue as she has not yet moved?
> 
> We are planning to lodge our VISA application as soon as we get our PCC done irrespective of when she would get the transfer. Is that ok?



No issues.
She can apply in Chennai.

But, make sure, you both apply from same city.

Good luck


----------



## sharma1981

charansingh.sai said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> No, My wife is still in Hyderabad. Waiting for her transfer, it might take more than a month to move here to Chennai officially. If my wife comes here and apply for her PCC and go back to Hyd. Will there be an issue as she has not yet moved?
> 
> We are planning to lodge our VISA application as soon as we get our PCC done irrespective of when she would get the transfer. Is that ok?
> 
> Ok. So, I can skip the Address B completely. There won't be any issue right?
> 
> If I show savings Bank account as an address proof, isn't it enough? Is affidavit required?


SHe can come to chennai and has to appear at PSK for PCC. If the police verification is already done at the chennai address mentioned in passport, then she may get the PCC issued immediately. If its not issued immediately and PSK puts in a police verification step, then she needs to be present when policeman comes to your place for validation. Can you manage that? You can get in touch with policeman and know when he can come.
For yourself , most probably verification will happen. 

Affidavit is not mandatory if you can arrange 2 address proofs like bank statement, employer letter, electricity bill of your in-laws etc.
Its all about explaining to policeman that you are staying at in-laws.
If you wife application is also pushed to police verification then i would advise that she is present at chennai home when policeman comes. Hope she can travel on short notice?


----------



## charansingh.sai

sharma1981 said:


> SHe can come to chennai and has to appear at PSK for PCC. If the police verification is already done at the chennai address mentioned in passport, then she may get the PCC issued immediately. If its not issued immediately and PSK puts in a police verification step, then she needs to be present when policeman comes to your place for validation. Can you manage that? You can get in touch with policeman and know when he can come.
> For yourself , most probably verification will happen.
> 
> Affidavit is not mandatory if you can arrange 2 address proofs like bank statement, employer letter, electricity bill of your in-laws etc.
> Its all about explaining to policeman that you are staying at in-laws.
> If you wife application is also pushed to police verification then i would advise that she is present at chennai home when policeman comes. Hope she can travel on short notice?


Ok. It's pretty clear now. Her address in PP is same as my current address. Her police verification could have already done at the time of her PP application.
I hope I can somehow manage my wife to be here if her case will be put on verification. 

Thanks dude.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

charansingh.sai said:


> Ok. It's pretty clear now. Her address in PP is same as my current address. Her police verification could have already done at the time of her PP application.
> I hope I can somehow manage my wife to be here if her case will be put on verification.
> 
> Thanks dude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This applies only to new passports, passports which were issued few years back will undergo routine police check before issuing PCC.

so don't worry much , once your file goes for verification, you can approach, passport wing in your local police commisionerate to request for faster processing.


----------



## amir577

Hi Guys

IT has has been 70 since my VAC2 payment. So can any one tell why is it taking so long..


----------



## Rockrider

charansingh.sai said:


> Ok. It's pretty clear now. Her address in PP is same as my current address. Her police verification could have already done at the time of her PP application.
> I hope I can somehow manage my wife to be here if her case will be put on verification.
> 
> Thanks dude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I applied PCC on July 7 and got it immediately.. 

However, my wife got passport 3 months back without any police verification.. 

So, they initiated police verification.. 
Poor thing is, I went through normal quota.. not tatkal..

So, police verification happened on July 20.. got delayed by 2 weeks.. got it finally on July 27

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

Hi Guys

IT has has been 70 since my VAC2 payment. So can any one tell why is it taking so long..


----------



## jazz25

amir577 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> IT has has been 70 since my VAC2 payment. So can any one tell why is it taking so long..


Currently DIBP is processing visas at a snail's pace. Once the visa grants resume the normal speed, you should see you grant  Good luck!


----------



## amir577

aks85 said:


> Currently DIBP is processing visas at a snail's pace. Once the visa grants resume the normal speed, you should see you grant  Good luck!


Thanks buddy, but When, it has been 2 months


----------



## rponnuch

Thanks for the information.


----------



## andreyx108b

amir577 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> IT has has been 70 since my VAC2 payment. So can any one tell why is it taking so long..


It is not unheard of, but yes very unusual wait... I would only correlate it with common pattern of visa processing, it takes long time. 

All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b

JP Mosa said:


> No issues.
> She can apply in Chennai.
> 
> But, make sure, you both apply from same city.
> 
> Good luck


I don't think that city is an issue, there have been many discussion, as long as PCC issued by PSK and not local Police - it should be fine as it covers the whole of India.


----------



## hcart

amir577 said:


> Thanks buddy, but When, it has been 2 months


I paid my fees 
3 months 21 days ago
That is 
16 weeks ago 
which amounts to 
112 days 
which has 
80 weekdays
All accumulated to 0.31 years of my life.
And I am an onshore applicant.
With the current delays, waiting is normal.


Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhammad_1990

hcart said:


> I paid my fees
> 3 months 21 days ago
> That is
> 16 weeks ago
> which amounts to
> 112 days
> which has
> 80 weekdays
> All accumulated to 0.31 years of my life.
> And I am an onshore applicant.
> With the current delays, waiting is normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk




Very well explained. I was starting to worry about my application but looking at various replies to this thread, it seems the applications are taking much longer to be processed than last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC Sie

amir577 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> IT has has been 70 since my VAC2 payment. So can any one tell why is it taking so long..


Hi.. I'm also sailing on the same boat. Paid for more than 70 days and still waiting.. I know how hard it is for waiting uncertainly, especially after paid the second installment fee, which "used to be" known as the last stage before CO grant the visa.

If you're interested to join vac2 whatsapp group, please send me a private message.

---because waiting together is better than alone---


----------



## seanzyc

muhammad_1990 said:


> Very well explained. I was starting to worry about my application but looking at various replies to this thread, it seems the applications are taking much longer to be processed than last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.
Current Global visa processing time 
as per: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

189 Skilled - Independent Points-tested
75% of applicants 8 months
90% of applicants 11 months


----------



## charansingh.sai

JP Mosa said:


> This applies only to new passports, passports which were issued few years back will undergo routine police check before issuing PCC.
> 
> so don't worry much , once your file goes for verification, you can approach, passport wing in your local police commisionerate to request for faster processing.


Oh ok. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

muhammad_1990 said:


> Very well explained. I was starting to worry about my application but looking at various replies to this thread, it seems the applications are taking much longer to be processed than last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As per recent trend 2-3 times longer than the average of last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muhammad_1990

andreyx108b said:


> As per recent trend 2-3 times longer than the average of last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, seems like I need to apply for BVB as I need to fly overseas within 2-3 months time.


----------



## charansingh.sai

Rockrider said:


> I applied PCC on July 7 and got it immediately..
> 
> However, my wife got passport 3 months back without any police verification..
> 
> So, they initiated police verification..
> Poor thing is, I went through normal quota.. not tatkal..
> 
> So, police verification happened on July 20.. got delayed by 2 weeks.. got it finally on July 27
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hmmm. My current city is different from the one in passport and I think it will surely cause delay. I should apply it asap then. 

Did you do approach ur psk to process ur wife's pcc soon ? 

I'll pm you if required. 

Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> I don't think that city is an issue, there have been many discussion, as long as PCC issued by PSK and not local Police - it should be fine as it covers the whole of India.



I understand that, but
Recently I read somewhere in this forum, CO requesting PCCs from same city for spouse for someone . Reason why I said.

Moreover, why not from same city when both living together is the doubt raised by CO.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

JP Mosa said:


> I understand that, but
> Recently I read somewhere in this forum, CO requesting PCCs from same city for spouse for someone . Reason why I said.
> 
> Moreover, why not from same city when both living together is the doubt raised by CO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, sure, some COs may have different views I guess, they can make special requests which differ from "norms" we are used to. Got it! Thank for clarifying.


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> Bro, sure, some COs may have different views I guess, they can make special requests which differ from "norms" we are used to. Got it! Thank for clarifying.


Agree


----------



## kennedy07

Got this quote from an Immigration Agent today,"Immigration has not activated their quota to grant the visa so they are delaying the grant for 189 Visa."

If I remember correctly, they release the OCs this week?


----------



## cadimi

kennedy07 said:


> Got this quote from an Immigration Agent today,"Immigration has not activated their quota to grant the visa so they are delaying the grant for 189 Visa."
> 
> If I remember correctly, they release the OCs this week?


That news is prediction too, from an immigration service provider.
Anyway, according to System maintenance schedule, there might be an update in Border.gov.au website, Immiaccount and eLodgement, thus hopefully those all result in releasing the new occupation ceilings and visa granting has become faster.


----------



## mash2017

Can you please tell me the process of putting the 189 visa application on hold due to pregnancy. Is it through an email to CO or is it through IMMI account? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moumita

cadimi said:


> That news is prediction too, from an immigration service provider.
> Anyway, according to System maintenance schedule, there might be an update in Border.gov.au website, Immiaccount and eLodgement, thus hopefully those all result in releasing the new occupation ceilings and visa granting has become faster.


Does this mean that for each of the Occupation codes, they have a separate ceiling? If yes, from where can that be viewed? can you please post the link?

Also, when is this system maintenance scheduled? I do not see any notification on Immiaccount... 

Thanks


----------



## NB

Moumita said:


> Does this mean that for each of the Occupation codes, they have a separate ceiling? If yes, from where can that be viewed? can you please post the link?
> 
> Also, when is this system maintenance scheduled? I do not see any notification on Immiaccount...
> 
> Thanks


SkillSelect

Go to the last page where it shows occupation ceilings 
This is of course for last year
They will update to this year soon

Cheers


----------



## Moumita

newbienz said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Go to the last page where it shows occupation ceilings
> This is of course for last year
> They will update to this year soon
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot!!
Hopefully they update this soon and the grants start flowing..
I also applied under 261313 and this wait is really pathetic


----------



## kaushik_91

newbienz said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Go to the last page where it shows occupation ceilings
> This is of course for last year
> They will update to this year soon
> 
> Cheers


"They will update to this year soon" 

Sounds soooo pleasing!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

amir577 said:


> Thanks buddy, but When, it has been 2 months


Well.. If only I knew.....


----------



## kennedy07

Valar Morghulis.


----------



## Gagz

kennedy07 said:


> Valar Morghulis.


Dude no spoilers plz. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

kennedy07 said:


> Got this quote from an Immigration Agent today,"Immigration has not activated their quota to grant the visa so they are delaying the grant for 189 Visa."
> 
> If I remember correctly, they release the OCs this week?


I was wondering if the delay in grants is due to delay in release of OC, why there are almost nil grants for 190. The last one updated on immitracker was on 21st July. As far as i know, 190 is not affected by any ceiling.


----------



## kennedy07

Gagz said:


> Dude no spoilers plz.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ahahah. I can't wait to go home, watch this space for spoilers!


----------



## mohit627

Hi All,

I have one query and appreciate if anybody can provide some inputs.

I recently received the grant. While preparing for doc submission I see a section in Form 80 which asks for "Whether you have been rejected a Visa Before".

My Spouse got her US Business Visa application rejected in Late 2013, as the embassy doesn't let you know the reason for refusal we really don't have any justification that why the visa was rejected.

Now my question is What impact this can have on out Visa Processing?

Regards
Mohit


----------



## ammarmp

Shailz said:


> I was wondering if the delay in grants is due to delay in release of OC, why there are almost nil grants for 190. The last one updated on immitracker was on 21st July. As far as i know, 190 is not affected by any ceiling.


There are two type of ceilings

One is the invitaition ceiling.. there is no cieling for 190 for that.

however the other is the visa ceiling..this is limited to 190000 

2017 - 2018 Skilled migration intake announced | SBS Your Language.

due to the delay emails people have recieved, it can be safely assumed that the migration intake quota has been filled for 2016-17.

This is just a speculation that the OC may be linked to the migration intake due to the announcement of NZ stream ... so people are thinking that once the OC is refreshed so will be the other ceiling


----------



## Shailz

ammarmp said:


> There are two type of ceilings
> 
> One is the invitaition ceiling.. there is no cieling for 190 for that.
> 
> however the other is the visa ceiling..this is limited to 190000
> 
> 2017 - 2018 Skilled migration intake announced | SBS Your Language.
> 
> due to the delay emails people have recieved, it can be safely assumed that the migration intake quota has been filled.
> 
> This is just a speculation that the OC may be linked to the migration intake due to the announcement of NZ stream ...


Oh! That way...thanks for the clarification.


----------



## seanzyc

Shailz said:


> I was wondering if the delay in grants is due to delay in release of OC, why there are almost nil grants for 190. The last one updated on immitracker was on 21st July. As far as i know, 190 is not affected by any ceiling.


But its affected by the PR quota/cap.


----------



## sharma1981

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query and appreciate if anybody can provide some inputs.
> 
> I recently received the grant. While preparing for doc submission I see a section in Form 80 which asks for "Whether you have been rejected a Visa Before".
> 
> My Spouse got her US Business Visa application rejected in Late 2013, as the embassy doesn't let you know the reason for refusal we really don't have any justification that why the visa was rejected.
> 
> Now my question is What impact this can have on out Visa Processing?
> 
> Regards
> Mohit


WHo all got the grant? Only you or both?
Was the VISA rejected for only your spouse? 

If you both have got grants, then nps
If only you have got grant and you missed adding VISA rejection for your spouse then let DIBP/CO know


----------



## jazz25

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query and appreciate if anybody can provide some inputs.
> 
> I recently received the grant. While preparing for doc submission I see a section in Form 80 which asks for "Whether you have been rejected a Visa Before".
> 
> My Spouse got her US Business Visa application rejected in Late 2013, as the embassy doesn't let you know the reason for refusal we really don't have any justification that why the visa was rejected.
> 
> Now my question is What impact this can have on out Visa Processing?
> 
> Regards
> Mohit


There has to be some reason for the visa rejection. Usually VOs would let you know during the time of visa interview the reason.. for example: You've applied in incorrect category.. You're no allowed to work on business Visa etc.
The US visa rejection may result in some more scrutiny on your application, but shouldn't be a problem unless everything on your application is fair, and DIBP doesn't see you as a threat to Australia.


----------



## sonatpaul

Dear All,

I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) 15 minutes ago, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India for myself. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the PCC when I lodged the application. 

Therefore, I wrote the case officer whether I still have to obtan the Indian PCC since I live in Singapore for the past 13 years. Do they normally reply for my request for advise?

Do you think that I have to get a PCC from India? 

Please advise.

Thanks & regards,
Sonat.


----------



## aushyd

*functional english*

Hi, my wife did her 2 yrs post graduate diploma, and I got the bonafied certificate for same that entire 2 yrs was in (2 yrs mentioned in certificate), However the course (according to her) started from Mid May and ended on Mid June(1 month less in 2 yrs). Will this cause issue while submitting(verification)?


----------



## jazz25

> Do you think that I have to get a PCC from India?


I'm assuming you're still an Indian citizen? If so, DIBP may want to get Policy clearance from your home country too. I would suggest you get that done.



> Do they normally reply for my request for advise?


Depends from CO to CO. While some respond, some do not.


----------



## jazz25

aushyd said:


> Hi, my wife did her 2 yrs post graduate diploma, and I got the bonafied certificate for same that entire 2 yrs was in (2 yrs mentioned in certificate), However the course (according to her) started from Mid May and ended on Mid June(1 month less in 2 yrs). Will this cause issue while submitting(verification)?


This should be fine.


----------



## sandysinghdogra

All- Quick in for please

1. How quick it is to get an appointment for Medicals in Bangalore?
2. Do they work on weekends?
3. I am expecting an invite in second round of August. Wise to go for now? Any disadvantages?

Thanks

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonatpaul

aks85 said:


> I'm assuming you're still an Indian citizen? If so, DIBP may want to get Policy clearance from your home country too. I would suggest you get that done.
> 
> 
> Depends from CO to CO. While some respond, some do not.


Thanks a lot.. I am still a Indian Citizen and I think I will get the Indian PCC. 

Best regards,
Sonat.


----------



## jazz25

sandysinghdogra said:


> All- Quick in for please
> 
> 1. How quick it is to get an appointment for Medicals in Bangalore?
> 2. Do they work on weekends?
> 3. I am expecting an invite in second round of August. Wise to go for now? Any disadvantages?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


Check with the panel hospitals (https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india) and check about appointment availability, and plan accordingly. I would advice you to get medicals done somewhere near your visa application lodgement. The reason for it is, that your IED would be calculated as 1 year from the date of medicals/PCC (whichever is earlier). The earlier you get your medicals done, shorter would be your IED.
Here are the panel physicians in B'luru for your reference.
Good luck!

Elbit Diagnostic Centre
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address

1 and 1/2, Indian Express Building
Queens Road,
Bangalore 560001
Telephone

+91 80 2286 0365
+91 80 2286 0761
+91 80 2286 0768
+91 80 2286 9105
+91 80 4057 0000
Fax
+91 0 80 4057 0099
Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Susan Abraham (female)
Dr Santosh Chandy (female)

Fortis Hospital
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address

154/9 Bannerghatta Rd
Opp IIM-B​
Bangalore 560076
Telephone

+91 80 6621 4444
Fax
+91 80 6621 4242
Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Shalini Joshi (Female)
Dr Girikumar Venati (Male)
Dr Jayasree Kailasam (Female)
Dr Premasudha C. Ramadas (Female)


----------



## cadimi

Moumita said:


> Does this mean that for each of the Occupation codes, they have a separate ceiling? If yes, from where can that be viewed? can you please post the link?
> 
> Also, when is this system maintenance scheduled? I do not see any notification on Immiaccount...
> 
> Thanks


You can refer this link: System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

My first CO contact was in 28th June. Have completed me and wife's PCC and medical requirements and uploaded. Also uploaded our newborns details with Form 1022. When can I expect to get the HAP ID for the baby?


----------



## vivek_ntm

sonatpaul said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) 15 minutes ago, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India for myself. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the PCC when I lodged the application.
> 
> Therefore, I wrote the case officer whether I still have to obtan the Indian PCC since I live in Singapore for the past 13 years. Do they normally reply for my request for advise?
> 
> Do you think that I have to get a PCC from India?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Sonat.


Yes definitely have to get the India PCC. I have not stayed in India for the past 11 years too but as I'm Indian citizen, i'm suppose to produce the Indian PCC. 

It is very easy and fast to get it here in Singapore, just visit BLS website and there are details, they have 2 branches (Little India, Tanjong Pagar). You need to fill in an application form, make sure you bring copies of your IC, EOI letter, the letter sent by CO requesting for PCC. Same process for spouse and dependents (they may ask for proof of relationships). It just took me 3 days( submitted on Wed and got back on Friday, they can courier to your home directly)


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I hope you would get HAPID soon from CO. In my case it took almost two months to get HAPID for my new born. During that period, i inquired from many people and most of them responded that CO would provide HAPID in max two weeks. 

In short, you cannot predict but wait...




Mikail_Zubair said:


> My first CO contact was in 28th June. Have completed me and wife's PCC and medical requirements and uploaded. Also uploaded our newborns details with Form 1022. When can I expect to get the HAP ID for the baby?


----------



## aamer.gr81

sonatpaul said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from GSM Adelaide ([email protected]) 15 minutes ago, requesting for more information. They asked for Police clearance certificate from India for myself. But I have been living in Singapore for the past 13 years and I have provided the PCC when I lodged the application.
> 
> Therefore, I wrote the case officer whether I still have to obtan the Indian PCC since I live in Singapore for the past 13 years. Do they normally reply for my request for advise?
> 
> Do you think that I have to get a PCC from India?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Sonat.


Hi Sonat 

Overseas police certificates

If you are over 16 years of age, provide a police certificate from every country (including your home country) in which you have spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16.
Extract from the PCC requirement of the DIBP website... below is the link to it.

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...orting/Pages/skilled/Police-certificates.aspx


----------



## mohit627

aks85 said:


> There has to be some reason for the visa rejection. Usually VOs would let you know during the time of visa interview the reason.. for example: You've applied in incorrect category.. You're no allowed to work on business Visa etc.
> The US visa rejection may result in some more scrutiny on your application, but shouldn't be a problem unless everything on your application is fair, and DIBP doesn't see you as a threat to Australia.


Hi,

The only information she was provided by VO was that She needs to apply again, without giving details of the why they are refusing for the Visa.

How can I take this forward in my application as I dont want any misinterpretation of facts from my side.

Regards


----------



## jazz25

mohit627 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The only information she was provided by VO was that She needs to apply again, without giving details of the why they are refusing for the Visa.
> 
> How can I take this forward in my application as I dont want any misinterpretation of facts from my side.
> 
> Regards


This is tricky. I would recommend you put in to the best of your knowledge and belief, or simply write "Visa office requested to apply again".


----------



## pkk0574

Review of Australian visa program???

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonatpaul

vivek_ntm said:


> Yes definitely have to get the India PCC. I have not stayed in India for the past 11 years too but as I'm Indian citizen, i'm suppose to produce the Indian PCC.
> 
> It is very easy and fast to get it here in Singapore, just visit BLS website and there are details, they have 2 branches (Little India, Tanjong Pagar). You need to fill in an application form, make sure you bring copies of your IC, EOI letter, the letter sent by CO requesting for PCC. Same process for spouse and dependents (they may ask for proof of relationships). It just took me 3 days( submitted on Wed and got back on Friday, they can courier to your home directly)


Thanks a lot mate... It is very strange that they asked for it since they have not specified it in their guidelines... I visit my home town for just vacations only.. like 15-30 days an year...

Anyways.. I have asked for advise from case officer whether it is necessary...
Also I just went down to BLS and submitted the application for Indian PCC. Hope to receive in 3-5 days... 

Thanks & regards,
Sonat.


----------



## sonatpaul

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Sonat
> 
> Overseas police certificates
> 
> If you are over 16 years of age, provide a police certificate from every country (including your home country) in which you have spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16.
> Extract from the PCC requirement of the DIBP website... below is the link to it.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...orting/Pages/skilled/Police-certificates.aspx


It is very strange in my case...

- I have been continuously living in Singapore for the past 13 years
- I am now 28 and migrated to Singapore when I was 15
- I visit india only for vacations like 15-30days/year
- I still have a valid 476 visa and they only asked for Singapore PCC to process that aplication...


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sonatpaul said:


> It is very strange in my case...
> 
> - I have been continuously living in Singapore for the past 13 years
> - I am now 28 and migrated to Singapore when I was 15
> - I visit india only for vacations like 15-30days/year
> - I still have a valid 476 visa and they only asked for Singapore PCC to process that aplication...


They could be asking for your Indian PCC because it is required if in the last 10 years you have stayed in a certain country for 12 months CUMULATIVELY and not consecutively. Since you are doing 15-30 days a year and I'm thinking you have been doing that every year for last 10 years then in that case a requirement of PCC is valid.

You may not receive a quick response from your CO, hence I'd suggest you get your PCC as soon as you can and then you have 2 options:

1. Upload it to immiaccount and press IP
OR
2. Keep waiting for CO to reply to provide the PCC.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush

Hello,

One of my friend has got PR. His girl friend in currently located in U.S. They are planning to get court marriage in U.S and then use it as a evidence of applying spouse PR in Australia.

Is it possible. Please advise.

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## sonatpaul

Zidane's Daddy said:


> You may not receive a quick response from your CO, hence I'd suggest you get your PCC as soon as you can and then you have 2 options:
> 
> 1. Upload it to immiaccount and press IP
> OR
> 2. Keep waiting for CO to reply to provide the PCC.


Thanks mate... may be that could be the reason... 

Anyway, I applied for Indian PCC just now and hope to receive in 3-5 days... 
Just one question what do you mean by Press IP?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sonatpaul said:


> Thanks mate... may be that could be the reason...
> 
> Anyway, I applied for Indian PCC just now and hope to receive in 3-5 days...
> Just one question what do you mean by Press IP?


No worries buddy.

Yes once received then you can judge better how to proceed.

"IP" is short for Information Provided. There will be a click button on your immiaccount screen. This is activated once CO contact is initiated and additional documents are required. Once you have collected everything required and uploaded to immiaccount, you can then press IP to let the processing team know you have uploaded the requested evidence. Please do not press the IP before you have uploaded everything.


----------



## sonatpaul

Zidane's Daddy said:


> No worries buddy.
> 
> Yes once received then you can judge better how to proceed.
> 
> "IP" is short for Information Provided. There will be a click button on your immiaccount screen. This is activated once CO contact is initiated and additional documents are required. Once you have collected everything required and uploaded to immiaccount, you can then press IP to let the processing team know you have uploaded the requested evidence. Please do not press the IP before you have uploaded everything.


Thanks a lot mate..... IP button was not there when I checked my account when I receive the notification email....but it appears now....


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sonatpaul said:


> Thanks a lot mate..... IP button was not there when I checked my account when I receive the notification email....but it appears now....


Good luck mate.


----------



## mrhasankhan

Hi, 

This question is for expats living in Saudi Arabia. I plan to front load my application by applying for PCC from Riyadh. Following the procedure, I emailed Australian consulate here asking for the letter to proceed with PCC.

In reply, the consulate said they need a CO correspondence email asking explicitly to submit PCC. Seems like invitation to apply email alone does not work here. This means I would have to wait till CO reviews my case and officially requests for PCC which would further delay my processing time. 

I would like to hear your 2 cents please. 

Thanks.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys.. The address I am currently residing have different address as mentioned on my passport. Do I need to provide PCC of same address which my passport have or the address I am currently residing will work?


----------



## Waqas910

mrhasankhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This question is for expats living in Saudi Arabia. I plan to front load my application by applying for PCC from Riyadh. Following the procedure, I emailed Australian consulate here asking for the letter to proceed with PCC.
> 
> In reply, the consulate said they need a CO correspondence email asking explicitly to submit PCC. Seems like invitation to apply email alone does not work here. This means I would have to wait till CO reviews my case and officially requests for PCC which would further delay my processing time.
> 
> I would like to hear your 2 cents please.
> 
> Thanks.


I got my PCC request letter from Aus embassy riyadh without case officer contact. I emailed them that i have not been requested for PCC by the CO but I want the letter and im ready to pay service charges for it. They charged me SAR 194 in april and gave me the letter. You can do the same.


----------



## mohsin1947

Salam Hasan...Check ur inbox.



mrhasankhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This question is for expats living in Saudi Arabia. I plan to front load my application by applying for PCC from Riyadh. Following the procedure, I emailed Australian consulate here asking for the letter to proceed with PCC.
> 
> In reply, the consulate said they need a CO correspondence email asking explicitly to submit PCC. Seems like invitation to apply email alone does not work here. This means I would have to wait till CO reviews my case and officially requests for PCC which would further delay my processing time.
> 
> I would like to hear your 2 cents please.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Shailz

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys.. The address I am currently residing have different address as mentioned on my passport. Do I need to provide PCC of same address which my passport have or the address I am currently residing will work?


Your current address...it may be different from the one given on your passport.


----------



## chet_ga

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hello,
> 
> One of my friend has got PR. His girl friend in currently located in U.S. They are planning to get court marriage in U.S and then use it as a evidence of applying spouse PR in Australia.
> 
> Is it possible. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankush


I think they can ask for more evidence of relationship (to avoid fraudulent cases), however I would suggest hire a MARA agent to guide you better with the case. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaCK12

mrhasankhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This question is for expats living in Saudi Arabia. I plan to front load my application by applying for PCC from Riyadh. Following the procedure, I emailed Australian consulate here asking for the letter to proceed with PCC.
> 
> In reply, the consulate said they need a CO correspondence email asking explicitly to submit PCC. Seems like invitation to apply email alone does not work here. This means I would have to wait till CO reviews my case and officially requests for PCC which would further delay my processing time.
> 
> I would like to hear your 2 cents please.
> 
> Thanks.


an EOI suffices for the Embassy in Riyadh to furnish what they call the "endorsement letter" to attain the PCC. I did so and faced no issues.

Once you get the endorsement letter, you'll have to get it attested from MOFA. 

Good luck.


----------



## NB

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys.. The address I am currently residing have different address as mentioned on my passport. Do I need to provide PCC of same address which my passport have or the address I am currently residing will work?


PCC is issued for the country and not based on address

The address comes into,play only to decide where yiu can apply for the same
As long as the PSK accepts your application you are good

Cheers


----------



## MaCK12

Waqas910 said:


> I got my PCC request letter from Aus embassy riyadh without case officer contact. I emailed them that i have not been requested for PCC by the CO but I want the letter and im ready to pay service charges for it. They charged me SAR 194 in april and gave me the letter. You can do the same.


Thats true...but if you have a successful invitation to apply then it's free of cost.


----------



## amermardini

Greetings,
I'm going on vacation from 01-09 till 21-09 and during this vacation I will be in multiple places (countries/cities). i'm aware that DIBP mentions that in case I'm changing my address for more than 14 days I must inform them in advance.
so in my case am i required to inform them knowing that I'm applying through an agent and all the correspondences are through the agent ?


----------



## NB

amermardini said:


> Greetings,
> I'm going on vacation from 01-09 till 21-09 and during this vacation I will be in multiple places (countries/cities). i'm aware that DIBP mentions that in case I'm changing my address for more than 14 days I must inform them in advance.
> so in my case am i required to inform them knowing that I'm applying through an agent and all the correspondences are through the agent ?


When you have applied through a agent, the onus of informing the department is on the agent
You just inform the agent your travel plans and let him take care of the paperwork 
That's what you have paid him for

Cheers


----------



## Auspr18

Dear Senior Members,

I have a question- Till what time can I upload additional documents after lodging my visa application. I'm thinking of lodging the visa without the PCC and upload the PCC at a later stage before the CO asks for it. 

Is that a good idea? Can i upload the PCC anytime after the visa lodge or is it restricted to a certain time?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## controlengineer

Auspr18 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I have a question- Till what time can I upload additional documents after lodging my visa application. I'm thinking of lodging the visa without the PCC and upload the PCC at a later stage before the CO asks for it.
> 
> Is that a good idea? Can i upload the PCC anytime after the visa lodge or is it restricted to a certain time?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


You can upload documents asap after visa lodgement..there is no timeline for that..it is wise to front-load everything as it help reducing the delay in grant..else, you can load PCC etc once CO request..choice is urs


----------



## Auspr18

controlengineer said:


> You can upload documents asap after visa lodgement..there is no timeline for that..it is wise to front-load everything as it help reducing the delay in grant..else, you can load PCC etc once CO request..choice is urs


Say for example CO doesn't ask for the PCC for 2 months. Can I upload the PCC and any other pending docs anytime during those 2 months as well?


----------



## controlengineer

Auspr18 said:


> Say for example CO doesn't ask for the PCC for 2 months. Can I upload the PCC and any other pending docs anytime during those 2 months as well?


Yes you can!


----------



## bsudeep

Auspr18 said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I have a question- Till what time can I upload additional documents after lodging my visa application. I'm thinking of lodging the visa without the PCC and upload the PCC at a later stage before the CO asks for it.
> 
> Is that a good idea? Can i upload the PCC anytime after the visa lodge or is it restricted to a certain time?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Its always better to front load everything before a CO is assigned. That way it increases the chances of direct grant.


----------



## amir577

andreyx108b said:


> It is not unheard of, but yes very unusual wait... I would only correlate it with common pattern of visa processing, it takes long time.
> 
> All the best!


By looking the current situation i am feeling better, but do you mean that it will take longer ???


----------



## andreyx108b

amir577 said:


> By looking the current situation i am feeling better, but do you mean that it will take longer ???


well, DIBP is slower in their responses, i hope you hear soon though.


----------



## andreyx108b

bsudeep said:


> Its always better to front load everything before a CO is assigned. That way it increases the chances of direct grant.


Exactly, and generally DG are often quicker, way quicker. (well at least in the past).


----------



## seanzyc

It's August.


:grouphug:


:amen:


----------



## yutas

Hi everyone,

I lodged a 190 visa for myself and my wife in June. I have a question related to that, although it is 190 my question still applies to 189 as well.

Currentyl I am a student in Australia and my wife lives offshore. Now that it seems processing times are going crazy and dibp seems much slower than usual, we are worried that processing will take a long time and we will be separate, since my wife does not have a visa. So we are looking for altenative ways to cope with the situation, my questions :

1. Can we apply a tourist visa for her ? 

2. If not, as an onshore applicant, can I leave the country and live with my wife until visa is granted ? So do I have to be within Australia to be granted the visa as an onshore applicant ?

Thank you everyone for their help in this site. 

Yusuf


----------



## sonatpaul

Zidane's Daddy said:


> They could be asking for your Indian PCC because it is required if in the last 10 years you have stayed in a certain country for 12 months CUMULATIVELY and not consecutively. Since you are doing 15-30 days a year and I'm thinking you have been doing that every year for last 10 years then in that case a requirement of PCC is valid.
> 
> You may not receive a quick response from your CO, hence I'd suggest you get your PCC as soon as you can and then you have 2 options:
> 
> 1. Upload it to immiaccount and press IP
> OR
> 2. Keep waiting for CO to reply to provide the PCC.


You are the man... 

I got a reply from the case officer today.....

It is because my form 80 shows that I have traveled to India multiple times in the last 10 years, and the cumulative total of the time I have spent in India is approximately 12 months.


----------



## vikas.kaushik85

yutas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged a 190 visa for myself and my wife in June. I have a question related to that, although it is 190 my question still applies to 189 as well.
> 
> Currentyl I am a student in Australia and my wife lives offshore. Now that it seems processing times are going crazy and dibp seems much slower than usual, we are worried that processing will take a long time and we will be separate, since my wife does not have a visa. So we are looking for altenative ways to cope with the situation, my questions :
> 
> 1. Can we apply a tourist visa for her ?
> 
> 2. If not, as an onshore applicant, can I leave the country and live with my wife until visa is granted ? So do I have to be within Australia to be granted the visa as an onshore applicant ?
> 
> Thank you everyone for their help in this site.
> 
> Yusuf


I have similar situation like yours. I called DIBP but they never gave straight answer. What I think is, once CO is assigned, we have to inform CO about it and apply visitor visa for wife. Also have to mention client ID or application number for PR visa in the visitor visa form for wife so that they can relate to the application. I am still waiting for my CO to be assigned and then I will take the decision.


----------



## baldmonk

Hi Friends, I want to ask about the form 80. I got the invite 12 July and filled the online form and paid the fees and uploaded all the documents. Do I need to fill the form 80 as well now? 
Current status in immiaccount is Application received.


----------



## sonatpaul

baldmonk said:


> Hi Friends, I want to ask about the form 80. I got the invite 12 July and filled the online form and paid the fees and uploaded all the documents. Do I need to fill the form 80 as well now?
> Current status in immiaccount is Application received.


Please read --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## andreyx108b

seanzyc said:


> It's August.
> 
> 
> :grouphug:
> 
> 
> :amen:


hopefully it will be better than July!:tea:


----------



## AC Sie

Welcome August...

Hope it will be the rainy season of visa grants!

:fish2: :fish2: :fish2: :fish2:


----------



## seanzyc

baldmonk said:


> Hi Friends, I want to ask about the form 80. I got the invite 12 July and filled the online form and paid the fees and uploaded all the documents. Do I need to fill the form 80 as well now?
> Current status in immiaccount is Application received.


Provide everything you can think of to avoid co contacts for extra materials.

I suggest you to provide all of Form 80, Form 1221 and CV.


----------



## Panda112

Had a situation a week before. CO asked for medicals, PCC, passport of girlfriend and relationship evidence for being de-facto. I clearly filled in visa form saying "no de-facto" and in form 80, 1221 I checked "never married or been in de-facto relationship" while mentioning details about girlfriend in form 80.

I responded to request from CO via email saying "the relation isn't de-facto and she isn't migrating with me, so what's the point. And more importantly, It's not de-facto, so asking for de-facto relationship evidence is irrelevant". 9 days and no response from gsm.allocated. Nevertheless, I got her passport, doing her medicals today and got the PCC. 

Under evidence of relationship, I'm planning to attach the email that says it isn't defacto, provide 2-3 photos together from the past.

Should I get statuary declaration from a friend saying "I know they are a couple but they don't live together and it's not even allowed in our country until marriage"?

Comments??


----------



## aushyd

Hi, in my ACS it is written that employment* after May 2012 *is considered to equate, my joining date was 10 May 2010 so I have broken down into below while filling EOI application
1) 10 May 2010 - 10 May 2012 [ Claiming points No]
2) 11 May 2012 - 23 June 2016 [ Claiming points Yes]

Is this correct or should I claim point from 1st June, since in ACS employment* after May 2012 is mentioned?*


----------



## chet_ga

aushyd said:


> Hi, in my ACS it is written that employment* after May 2012 *is considered to equate, my joining date was 10 May 2010 so I have broken down into below while filling EOI application
> 1) 10 May 2010 - 10 May 2012 [ Claiming points No]
> 2) 11 May 2012 - 23 June 2016 [ Claiming points Yes]
> 
> Is this correct or should I claim point from 1st June, since in ACS employment* after May 2012 is mentioned?*


*They will consider employment from 1st June 2012. They have mentioned after May 2012, hence they exclude upto May 2012.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk*


----------



## Panda112

It says "AFTER" so I'd go with 1st June. It's better not to risk it considering the possibility of visa refusal.

Wait for advice from someone with experience.



aushyd said:


> Hi, in my ACS it is written that employment* after May 2012 *is considered to equate, my joining date was 10 May 2010 so I have broken down into below while filling EOI application
> 1) 10 May 2010 - 10 May 2012 [ Claiming points No]
> 2) 11 May 2012 - 23 June 2016 [ Claiming points Yes]
> 
> Is this correct or should I claim point from 1st June, since in ACS employment* after May 2012 is mentioned?*


----------



## molaboy

> When is a police certificate required?
> 
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.


Will they stick with this rule or they would require citizens of other countries (i.e. Philippines) to provide PCC from their home country despite being outside the 10 year duration. Not that I'm hiding anything, but a bit challenging to request this and may not be needed.

pls advise. thanks


----------



## mash2017

Greetings!

Can you please tell me the process of putting visa-189 application on hold (due to pregnancy). Do i need to send CO an email or is it through IMMI account? 
What are the proof of pregnancy documents? Scan documents are enough or do i need to submit more details? 

Thanks in advance!

Cheers!!


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> It says "AFTER" so I'd go with 1st June. It's better not to risk it considering the possibility of visa refusal.
> 
> Wait for advice from someone with experience.
> 
> 
> 
> aushyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, in my ACS it is written that employment* after May 2012 *is considered to equate, my joining date was 10 May 2010 so I have broken down into below while filling EOI application
> 1) 10 May 2010 - 10 May 2012 [ Claiming points No]
> 2) 11 May 2012 - 23 June 2016 [ Claiming points Yes]
> 
> Is this correct or should I claim point from 1st June, since in ACS employment* after May 2012 is mentioned?*
Click to expand...

*

Yes. 1 June.*


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Had a situation a week before. CO asked for medicals, PCC, passport of girlfriend and relationship evidence for being de-facto. I clearly filled in visa form saying "no de-facto" and in form 80, 1221 I checked "never married or been in de-facto relationship" while mentioning details about girlfriend in form 80.
> 
> I responded to request from CO via email saying "the relation isn't de-facto and she isn't migrating with me, so what's the point. And more importantly, It's not de-facto, so asking for de-facto relationship evidence is irrelevant". 9 days and no response from gsm.allocated. Nevertheless, I got her passport, doing her medicals today and got the PCC.
> 
> Under evidence of relationship, I'm planning to attach the email that says it isn't defacto, provide 2-3 photos together from the past.
> 
> Should I get statuary declaration from a friend saying "I know they are a couple but they don't live together and it's not even allowed in our country until marriage"?
> 
> Comments??


Really confused with your situation. Somebody already asked this. Why did you even put your girlfriend in your form if it is not de-facto or migrating with you. And why are we submitting documents in the first place. Since you mentioned your girlfriend, they have this practice of looking at future possibilities of migrationnand ask for documents. So either it is 1 or 2. It can't be 1.5
Either you need to prove your relationship so that she is eligible to migrate or you need to prove/state that it's not that serious of a relationship (I am not saying that is actually so). Do one of the two thing. You seem to be doing both.


----------



## chinkyjenn

Panda112 said:


> Had a situation a week before. CO asked for medicals, PCC, passport of girlfriend and relationship evidence for being de-facto. I clearly filled in visa form saying "no de-facto" and in form 80, 1221 I checked "never married or been in de-facto relationship" while mentioning details about girlfriend in form 80.
> 
> I responded to request from CO via email saying "the relation isn't de-facto and she isn't migrating with me, so what's the point. And more importantly, It's not de-facto, so asking for de-facto relationship evidence is irrelevant". 9 days and no response from gsm.allocated. Nevertheless, I got her passport, doing her medicals today and got the PCC.
> 
> Under evidence of relationship, I'm planning to attach the email that says it isn't defacto, provide 2-3 photos together from the past.
> 
> Should I get statuary declaration from a friend saying "I know they are a couple but they don't live together and it's not even allowed in our country until marriage"?
> 
> Comments??


hmm if she is not migrating with you, I wouldn't even mention anything abt De facto. I would just tick 'never married' in form 80. 

Maybe you could submit Form 1023: Notification of incorrect answer. That way you can clarify your marital status and you wouldn't have to provide information abt your partner.


----------



## chinkyjenn

manpan18 said:


> Really confused with your situation. Somebody already asked this. Why did you even put your girlfriend in your form if it is not de-facto or migrating with you. And why are we submitting documents in the first place. Since you mentioned your girlfriend, they have this practice of looking at future possibilities of migrationnand ask for documents. So either it is 1 or 2. It can't be 1.5
> Either you need to prove your relationship so that she is eligible to migrate or you need to prove/state that it's not that serious of a relationship (I am not saying that is actually so). Do one of the two thing. You seem to be doing both.


yeah I agree, his CO must be so confused now....

Panda, if you have a gf, don't you want to take her with you to Australia?


----------



## Panda112

Interesting and well put. Well, I filled up the form and made a mistake there

I think I'd love to go with 2 and that's why I contacted GSM.allocated (to tell them the relationship may come to nothing and she isn't even migrating with me at the moment) to clarify the matter. But the thing is, they didn't respond to my email, I am being unable to call them and meanwhile CAN'T PRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BUTTON. So, I'm stuck and I have to do something about it.

So, I'm thinking of providing the passport, PCC and medicals and a clarification statement saying "Why the F*** do you want these things, she isn't migrating with me and we aren't even in a de-facto relationship" and pressing the IP button.



manpan18 said:


> Really confused with your situation. Somebody already asked this. Why did you even put your girlfriend in your form if it is not de-facto or migrating with you. And why are we submitting documents in the first place. Since you mentioned your girlfriend, they have this practice of looking at future possibilities of migrationnand ask for documents. So either it is 1 or 2. It can't be 1.5
> Either you need to prove your relationship so that she is eligible to migrate or you need to prove/state that it's not that serious of a relationship (I am not saying that is actually so). Do one of the two thing. You seem to be doing both.


----------



## pkk0574

aushyd said:


> Hi, in my ACS it is written that employment* after May 2012 *is considered to equate, my joining date was 10 May 2010 so I have broken down into below while filling EOI application
> 1) 10 May 2010 - 10 May 2012 [ Claiming points No]
> 2) 11 May 2012 - 23 June 2016 [ Claiming points Yes]
> 
> Is this correct or should I claim point from 1st June, since in ACS employment* after May 2012 is mentioned?*


*



I beg to differ. If your joining date was May 2010, then by April 2012, you would have completed 2 years of employment. So May 2012 should also be OK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*


----------



## chet_ga

Panda112 said:


> Interesting and well put. Well, I filled up the form and made a mistake there
> 
> I think I'd love to go with 2 and that's why I contacted GSM.allocated (to tell them the relationship may come to nothing and she isn't even migrating with me at the moment) to clarify the matter. But the thing is, they didn't respond to my email, I am being unable to call them and meanwhile CAN'T PRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BUTTON. So, I'm stuck and I have to do something about it.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of providing the passport, PCC and medicals and a clarification statement saying "Why the F*** do you want these things, she isn't migrating with me and we aren't even in a de-facto relationship" and pressing the IP button.


You have unnecessarily added a complication to your case. Complications should have been limited to your Facebook relationship status only. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

Panda112 said:


> Interesting and well put. Well, I filled up the form and made a mistake there
> 
> I think I'd love to go with 2 and that's why I contacted GSM.allocated (to tell them the relationship may come to nothing and she isn't even migrating with me at the moment) to clarify the matter. But the thing is, they didn't respond to my email, I am being unable to call them and meanwhile CAN'T PRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BUTTON. So, I'm stuck and I have to do something about it.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of providing the passport, PCC and medicals and a clarification statement saying "Why the F*** do you want these things, she isn't migrating with me and we aren't even in a de-facto relationship" and pressing the IP button.


And then they would probably reply as " Then why the f**k do you add her in to form 80 if she isn't de facto and is not migrating with you and is not you relative? ". Honestly mate you asked for this yourself if you ask me. Situation looks a bit funny.


----------



## manpan18

chinkyjenn said:


> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a situation a week before. CO asked for medicals, PCC, passport of girlfriend and relationship evidence for being de-facto. I clearly filled in visa form saying "no de-facto" and in form 80, 1221 I checked "never married or been in de-facto relationship" while mentioning details about girlfriend in form 80.
> 
> I responded to request from CO via email saying "the relation isn't de-facto and she isn't migrating with me, so what's the point. And more importantly, It's not de-facto, so asking for de-facto relationship evidence is irrelevant". 9 days and no response from gsm.allocated. Nevertheless, I got her passport, doing her medicals today and got the PCC.
> 
> Under evidence of relationship, I'm planning to attach the email that says it isn't defacto, provide 2-3 photos together from the past.
> 
> Should I get statuary declaration from a friend saying "I know they are a couple but they don't live together and it's not even allowed in our country until marriage"?
> 
> Comments??
> 
> 
> 
> hmm if she is not migrating with you, I wouldn't even mention anything abt De facto. I would just tick 'never married' in form 80.
> 
> Maybe you could submit Form 1023: Notification of incorrect answer. That way you can clarify your marital status and you wouldn't have to provide information abt your partner.
Click to expand...

While I agree with the suggestion, it might bring the "I see" feeling in COs mind and may lead to further questions and scrutiny. Think hard before doing anything. You don't want yo get into the "misleading information" category. My advice, if you wany to disprove the relationship, try everything to ask for direction from the CO and do what the CO suggests. Or prove your relationship and submit documents just like she is dependant/de-facto. Don't do anything that may seem fishy even if it's not. Think like the CO.


----------



## Panda112

You're right mate. I'm starting to think I must've been drunk when I filled the form 80. 


chet_ga said:


> You have unnecessarily added a complication to your case. Complications should have been limited to your Facebook relationship status only.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Indeed a funny situation. The thing is, I was going through old threads and one guy in another forum had posted something like _"I couldn't submit any old evidence of relationship except the marriage certificate coz during my visa application for 189 my agent did not mention of her in the form. So giving old relationship's evidence would be contradicting"_

Then again, I overthought it. I hope CO does respond like you say and then consider the matter sorter. Funny situation and I'm pretty F***ed up here.



hasansins said:


> And then they would probably reply as " Then why the f**k do you add her in to form 80 if she isn't de facto and is not migrating with you and is not you relative? ". Honestly mate you asked for this yourself if you ask me. Situation looks a bit funny.


----------



## manpan18

Yeah. I see your point there. But if you upload PCC and Medical, it says you are in a serious relationship. Why would a girl give you that access if you are not. I don't think it's a good idea. I still think you should ask for direction from the CO and work on disproving your relationship. Or you can follow the other advise and fill up a correction form and may be a statutory declaration stating that this person will never be included for any future de-facto migration - I hope that is actually so. May the force be with you buddy. Good luck!



Panda112 said:


> Interesting and well put. Well, I filled up the form and made a mistake there
> 
> I think I'd love to go with 2 and that's why I contacted GSM.allocated (to tell them the relationship may come to nothing and she isn't even migrating with me at the moment) to clarify the matter. But the thing is, they didn't respond to my email, I am being unable to call them and meanwhile CAN'T PRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BUTTON. So, I'm stuck and I have to do something about it.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of providing the passport, PCC and medicals and a clarification statement saying "Why the F*** do you want these things, she isn't migrating with me and we aren't even in a de-facto relationship" and pressing the IP button.
> 
> 
> 
> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really confused with your situation. Somebody already asked this. Why did you even put your girlfriend in your form if it is not de-facto or migrating with you. And why are we submitting documents in the first place. Since you mentioned your girlfriend, they have this practice of looking at future possibilities of migrationnand ask for documents. So either it is 1 or 2. It can't be 1.5
> Either you need to prove your relationship so that she is eligible to migrate or you need to prove/state that it's not that serious of a relationship (I am not saying that is actually so). Do one of the two thing. You seem to be doing both.
Click to expand...


----------



## rocktopus

Panda112 said:


> I responded to request from CO via email saying "the relation isn't de-facto and she isn't migrating with me, so what's the point. And more importantly, It's not de-facto, so asking for de-facto relationship evidence is irrelevant". 9 days and no response from gsm.allocated.
> 
> Comments??


I think 9 days is too premature to worry. By current trends, it seems you could be waiting several months after CO contact...

Good luck man


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sonatpaul said:


> You are the man...
> 
> I got a reply from the case officer today.....
> 
> It is because my form 80 shows that I have traveled to India multiple times in the last 10 years, and the cumulative total of the time I have spent in India is approximately 12 months.


Cheers mate!


----------



## aks80

Panda112 said:


> Had a situation a week before. CO asked for medicals, PCC, passport of girlfriend and relationship evidence for being de-facto. I clearly filled in visa form saying "no de-facto" and in form 80, 1221 I checked "never married or been in de-facto relationship" while mentioning details about girlfriend in form 80.
> 
> I responded to request from CO via email saying "the relation isn't de-facto and she isn't migrating with me, so what's the point. And more importantly, It's not de-facto, so asking for de-facto relationship evidence is irrelevant". 9 days and no response from gsm.allocated. Nevertheless, I got her passport, doing her medicals today and got the PCC.
> 
> Under evidence of relationship, I'm planning to attach the email that says it isn't defacto, provide 2-3 photos together from the past.
> 
> Should I get statuary declaration from a friend saying "I know they are a couple but they don't live together and it's not even allowed in our country until marriage"?
> 
> Comments??


I have read some of the other replies in the thread and I agree that mentioning your girlfriend was probably not relevant.

However, now that you have been asked for proof of de-facto relationship, what you can do is show that you have a relationship - de-facto or not. Getting PP, PCC et al is a good start. Get whatever relationship proofs are typically provided by folks who are, lets say, recently married. They too are asked to prove their relationship.

Specific to de-facto, any legal document from your government which explicitly states that de-facto is not legal should do it.

It seems like a lot to do to show that there is no legal relationship but there is a relationship. However, since you have painted yourself into a corner, this seems like a good way to answer the information request.


----------



## chet_ga

pkk0574 said:


> I beg to differ. If your joining date was May 2010, then by April 2012, you would have completed 2 years of employment. So May 2012 should also be OK.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There have already been a case of rejection due to overstating the points because that person calculated points in same way. The text says experience <b>after</b> May 2012 not from May 2012.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir99m

Hi Guys,
Need a little advice here, as i have applied for 189 visa with all documents uploaded upfront ! had an employment verification through call and email to HR from AHC islamabad office since then no reply no contact no update status is still received with only 1 email received the day i submitted the application absolutely nothing since then ! sound v strange to me further query is i have been travelling to china since i lodged visa should i be updating dibp about it as both travel are almost 1 month each ! 

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## sharma1981

yasir99m said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need a little advice here, as i have applied for 189 visa with all documents uploaded upfront ! had an employment verification through call and email to HR from AHC islamabad office since then no reply no contact no update status is still received with only 1 email received the day i submitted the application absolutely nothing since then ! sound v strange to me further query is i have been travelling to china since i lodged visa should i be updating dibp about it as both travel are almost 1 month each !
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


Dude .. you seriously need to add some punctuation marks.

Dont worry about not much communication. You need to update DIBP only if stay in China is more than 1 year.


----------



## Rafai

Anybody here that did not claim experience or partner points waiting for their grant?


----------



## hasansins

Panda112 said:


> You're right mate. I'm starting to think I must've been drunk when I filled the form 80.
> 
> 
> Indeed a funny situation. The thing is, I was going through old threads and one guy in another forum had posted something like _"I couldn't submit any old evidence of relationship except the marriage certificate coz during my visa application for 189 my agent did not mention of her in the form. So giving old relationship's evidence would be contradicting"_
> 
> Then again, I overthought it. I hope CO does respond like you say and then consider the matter sorter. Funny situation and I'm pretty F***ed up here.


It isn't a big deal mate. Experts could answer better but in my opinion it could just delay your grant little bit and thats it. As long as you are honest to CO and not hiding anything they are willing to solve any complications to give grant. Hope you resolve your issue soon.


----------



## Panda112

Thanks Everyone. Trying my best to get in touch with CO.

Warmest thread, reminds me why I'm a member. Gotta stay sober while filling out forms and start reading more threads.


----------



## Au16

Any grant yet ?


----------



## mohitkashyap

If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-

Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language


----------



## rocktopus

mohitkashyap said:


> If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-
> 
> Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language


I'm probably going to get criticized for saying this, but to be fair, I think this makes complete sense.

I remember being surprised myself when I found out that it was possible to apply for PR without having even set foot in Aussie in the first place - I always thought it was only possible after having spent a few years here.

Apart from family/relationship-related motivations, I find it very surprising that someone would go through the cost and hassle of getting PR in a country they don't know, might not like, and in which they have no first hand living experience nor relationships/network. Not even mentioning the stress/issues that could originate from cultural differences and lack of integration/understanding. 

I can't see how this could be good for neither the country or the applicant.


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

Does the visa processing times depend on the profession? Since IT is majority and there are so many occupations and hardly any invites sent for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.mortal

Will these changes effect the people who have already applied for Visa?






mohitkashyap said:


> If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-
> 
> Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language


----------



## Rafai

rocktopus said:


> mohitkashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-
> 
> Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get criticized for saying this, but to be fair, I think this makes complete sense.
> 
> I remember being surprised myself when I found out that it was possible to apply for PR without having even set foot in Aussie in the first place - I always thought it was only possible after having spent a few years here.
> 
> Apart from family/relationship-related motivations, I find it very surprising that someone would go through the cost and hassle of getting PR in a country they don't know, might not like, and in which they have no first hand living experience nor relationships/network. Not even mentioning the stress/issues that could originate from cultural differences and lack of integration/understanding.
> 
> I can't see how this could be good for neither the country or the applicant.
Click to expand...


I guess what you are saying makes sense, however if it is converted to a temporary visa then the cost of the 189 visa should be the same as a partner visa for example which is also a temporary visa.

Also it is a known fact that job opportunities for temporary visas that are not employer sponsored are quite bleak.

Keeping all these things in mind it does not seem like a good change for the applicants if it does ever come into affect.


----------



## Shailz

mr.mortal said:


> Will these changes effect the people who have already applied for Visa?


Seniors please advice, all this is getting worrisome. Already no grants and to top it, such news. I also want to know whether it's going to have an affect on people who have already lodged visa?


----------



## Govindharajan

Shailz said:


> Seniors please advice, all this is getting worrisome. Already no grants and to top it, such news. I also want to know whether it's going to have an affect on people who have already lodged visa?


Nope. All these news and provisional implements are for future applicants...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

Govindharajan said:


> Nope. All these news and provisional implements are for future applicants...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk




How can u say this? Is there any source?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

Rafai said:


> I guess what you are saying makes sense, however if it is converted to a temporary visa then the cost of the 189 visa should be the same as a partner visa for example which is also a temporary visa.
> 
> Also it is a known fact that job opportunities for temporary visas that are not employer sponsored are quite bleak.
> 
> Keeping all these things in mind it does not seem like a good change for the applicants if it does ever come into affect.



You're missing my point. 

Put simply, my point was: Why would anyone want to get PR into a country which they haven't lived in and therefore don't know?

I'd personally never invest all the time and money with getting PR in a country that, at the end of the day, I might not even be happy in?


----------



## aushyd

*Payment of visa application*

Hi, 

How much is the difference between paying via ICICI debit card and ICICI Travel Single currency AUD card?

Since currency conversion is applicable in both, I can see only 2-3 % is being saved, is there anything I am missing?

Others please suggest your mode of payment.


----------



## Gagz

Kulwinder84 said:


> How can u say this? Is there any source?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think it will be implemented in this fiscal.


"""Reform of the visa system and its delivery to clients will be a complex and time-consuming undertaking. The public consultation will be held over coming months.""""

"""The consultation is the first step in a long-term project. There is no immediate impact on users of Australia’s visa system from today’s announcement."""

Source: Minister - Transforming Australia's visa system


----------



## Govindharajan

Kulwinder84 said:


> How can u say this? Is there any source?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well considering the past where they introduced the Eplus for Immi all the applicants who have submitted the visa are still being processed with the old rules and time frames.. Atleast n my case. Lodged in April 3 rd week. CO contact was on June 1 st week. Emp verification was on July 3 rd week. So the applicntn progressing as per the schedule .. These are the projected reforms and takes time until it s implement ed and definitely not for applicants who are already being assesed. Think we decided to move and payed the mammoth fees considering the terms and conditions which was set then.How can they modidy it now when we are almost 90 percent thru...

Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

rocktopus said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what you are saying makes sense, however if it is converted to a temporary visa then the cost of the 189 visa should be the same as a partner visa for example which is also a temporary visa.
> 
> Also it is a known fact that job opportunities for temporary visas that are not employer sponsored are quite bleak.
> 
> Keeping all these things in mind it does not seem like a good change for the applicants if it does ever come into affect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing my point.
> 
> Put simply, my point was: Why would anyone want to get PR into a country which they haven't lived in and therefore don't know?y
> 
> I'd personally never invest all the time and money with getting PR in a country that, at the end of the day, I might not even be happy in?
Click to expand...

For the PR BENEFITS of course. Healthcare, school fees etc.


----------



## Shailz

Govindharajan said:


> These are the projected reforms and takes time until it s implement ed and definitely not for applicants who are already being assesed. Think we decided to move and payed the mammoth fees considering the terms and conditions which was set then.How can they modidy it now when we are almost 90 percent thru...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 10 lifestyle using Tapatalk


Very true


----------



## aushyd

Hi, 

How much is the difference between paying via ICICI debit card and ICICI Travel Single currency AUD card?

Since currency conversion is applicable in both, I can see only 2-3 % is being saved, is there anything I am missing?

Others please suggest your mode of payment.


----------



## sharma1981

rocktopus said:


> You're missing my point.
> 
> Put simply, my point was: Why would anyone want to get PR into a country which they haven't lived in and therefore don't know?
> 
> I'd personally never invest all the time and money with getting PR in a country that, at the end of the day, I might not even be happy in?


I already see this as creating divide

a) Will the employers prefer a person who is not having PR for a job in their company. They might think that such guy might leave after trying out few years. This will then make life hell for people searching job who genuinely are interested in going and settling. Employers might start preferring people having PR or citizenship. Don't know what is left to try out for during this time when you find hard to get a job to start with. Talent from poor countries risk losing their job just for the sake of trying out and then asked to leave because they can't pass some test.
b) There is no guarantee that no more new conditions are applied after this new scheme is introduced like have a more strict english test. Already we have seen that people who are staying since 10 years are facing deportation for not passing english test.
c) If the temporary VISA applications for converting to PR are lined up for long, then the person temp. VISA may expire and then again he/she needs to leave job in Aus and then go back to their home country while waiting for PR to come through. No sure what that state would be.

What i think is that Aus govt. should put up options for Both 189 and the temporary migratory VISA and then leave it to the person to choose which one they want.


----------



## m_hegazy

mohitkashyap said:


> If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-
> 
> Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language




This will be applied on all Lodged Cases on 189 visas or whom ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

m_hegazy said:


> This will be applied on all Lodged Cases on 189 visas or whom ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont think it will be implemented before 2018-19, they have just asked feedback...


----------



## mohitkashyap

Not sure though when it will be implemented or say this could be the reason for the delay as until today they had not released the cut-off of last two rounds and ceiling too. (my assumption)


----------



## kennedy07

Guys, is it mandatory to upload a CV in my application? Bear in mind I am not claiming any points for Employment.


----------



## sharma1981

kennedy07 said:


> Guys, is it mandatory to upload a CV in my application? Bear in mind I am not claiming any points for Employment.


Better you upload. You must be applying against a category.


----------



## 22ji

Received E-Mail for Assessment Commence from GSM Adelaide today. At least some movement.


----------



## karan_y25

No visa from last one week. No OC news also.

Are they going to close 189/190 visa same a 457.


----------



## Hasiths

rocktopus said:


> You're missing my point.
> 
> Put simply, my point was: Why would anyone want to get PR into a country which they haven't lived in and therefore don't know?
> 
> I'd personally never invest all the time and money with getting PR in a country that, at the end of the day, I might not even be happy in?



This is just my opinion, The reason you think like this may be because you are from France, which is a good country to live in, and the standard of living is high. Most of the immigrants are from Asian countries, which does not have a good standard of living, and also the amount you can make/earn for your efforts are very minimal (How much they pay for your skill and time). So you don't have to go live in that country and experience its lifestyle for you to chose an alternative. Because IMO it surely does provide better opportunities.

I am not saying that the countries in Asia are bad or not trying to condemn them. It is simply an opportunity we seek for a better future.


----------



## karan_y25

Guys, please share if there is any update from some MARA agent


----------



## Hasiths

Panda112 said:


> Interesting and well put. Well, I filled up the form and made a mistake there
> 
> I think I'd love to go with 2 and that's why I contacted GSM.allocated (to tell them the relationship may come to nothing and she isn't even migrating with me at the moment) to clarify the matter. But the thing is, they didn't respond to my email, I am being unable to call them and meanwhile CAN'T PRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BUTTON. So, I'm stuck and I have to do something about it.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of providing the passport, PCC and medicals and a clarification statement saying "Why the F*** do you want these things, she isn't migrating with me and we aren't even in a de-facto relationship" and pressing the IP button.


Dude Even I put my girl friend, coz it bloody says to put girlfriend details. I got my Co contact but didn't ask for any girlfriend stuff. Now I am worried too. 

The thing is I am gettting married in November and thinking how to take my girl friend also. Hoping to apply for subclass 309 after I go there.

sighhhhhh.....


----------



## AC Sie

Hasiths said:


> This is just my opinion, The reason you think like this may be because you are from France, which is a good country to live in, and the standard of living is high. Most of the immigrants are from Asian countries, which does not have a good standard of living, and also the amount you can make/earn for your efforts are very minimal (How much they pay for your skill and time). So you don't have to go live in that country and experience its lifestyle for you to chose an alternative. Because IMO it surely does provide better opportunities.
> 
> I am not saying that the countries in Asia are bad or not trying to condemn them. It is simply an opportunity we seek for a better future.


Agree with you, dude!


----------



## JP Mosa

rocktopus said:


> I'm probably going to get criticized for saying this, but to be fair, I think this makes complete sense.
> 
> I remember being surprised myself when I found out that it was possible to apply for PR without having even set foot in Aussie in the first place - I always thought it was only possible after having spent a few years here.
> 
> Apart from family/relationship-related motivations, I find it very surprising that someone would go through the cost and hassle of getting PR in a country they don't know, might not like, and in which they have no first hand living experience nor relationships/network. Not even mentioning the stress/issues that could originate from cultural differences and lack of integration/understanding.
> 
> I can't see how this could be good for neither the country or the applicant.



Simple answer for your ambiguity is mobility.

Asian ppl have limited mobility with their country PPs ,even when they are suitable for matching job profile or any other opportunity in First world ( given by so called philanthropists). Only way to cross this hurdle is change to a country where mobility is limitless and can satiate their zeal to prove their abilities and excel ( I guess, at least majority willing to) where opportunities are ample.

Coming to not knowing a place is not a big deal, spend sometime, integrate with broad mind, accepting life as it comes will erase anything that comes in between.

Hope I answered meaningfully.


----------



## hasansins

Hasiths said:


> This is just my opinion, The reason you think like this may be because you are from France, which is a good country to live in, and the standard of living is high. Most of the immigrants are from Asian countries, which does not have a good standard of living, and also the amount you can make/earn for your efforts are very minimal (How much they pay for your skill and time). So you don't have to go live in that country and experience its lifestyle for you to chose an alternative. Because IMO it surely does provide better opportunities.
> 
> I am not saying that the countries in Asia are bad or not trying to condemn them. It is simply an opportunity we seek for a better future.


I second that! Well said my friend.


----------



## seanzyc

Rafai said:


> Anybody here that did not claim experience or partner points waiting for their grant?


Me. Still nothing.


----------



## seanzyc

rocktopus said:


> You're missing my point.
> 
> Put simply, my point was: Why would anyone want to get PR into a country which they haven't lived in and therefore don't know?
> 
> I'd personally never invest all the time and money with getting PR in a country that, at the end of the day, I might not even be happy in?


That's probably because you are from France....


----------



## jazz25

mohitkashyap said:


> If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-
> 
> Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language


This is still in planning stage, and DIBP may only be doing a feasibility study on it at this moment. I do not see any immediate impact.
This is exactly like the fuss about the H1B visa in the US. Although this may realize some day, it's not :hand: going to happen in immediate future.


----------



## Rafai

seanzyc said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody here that did not claim experience or partner points waiting for their grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Me. Still nothing.
Click to expand...

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## seanzyc

Rafai said:


> When did you lodge your application?


233311 Electrical Engineer Lodged on 24th May.
Uploaded everything including PCCs, F80, F1221 and CV.


----------



## seanzyc

Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.

Check out the fixed url: 
12 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
26 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx

They are now "401 UNAUTHORIZED" not "page not found".

Expect it to be released soon 

I hope grants start to move too ~~~~


----------



## jazz25

seanzyc said:


> Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.
> 
> Check out the fixed url:
> 12 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 26 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> They are now "401 UNAUTHORIZED" not "page not found".
> 
> Expect it to be released soon


This is positive sign. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Himadri

22ji said:


> Received E-Mail for Assessment Commence from GSM Adelaide today. At least some movement.




When did you lodge the visa and your timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Hasiths said:


> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting and well put. Well, I filled up the form and made a mistake there
> 
> I think I'd love to go with 2 and that's why I contacted GSM.allocated (to tell them the relationship may come to nothing and she isn't even migrating with me at the moment) to clarify the matter. But the thing is, they didn't respond to my email, I am being unable to call them and meanwhile CAN'T PRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BUTTON. So, I'm stuck and I have to do something about it.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of providing the passport, PCC and medicals and a clarification statement saying "Why the F*** do you want these things, she isn't migrating with me and we aren't even in a de-facto relationship" and pressing the IP button.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Even I put my girl friend, coz it bloody says to put girlfriend details. I got my Co contact but didn't ask for any girlfriend stuff. Now I am worried too.
> 
> The thing is I am gettting married in November and thinking how to take my girl friend also. Hoping to apply for subclass 309 after I go there.
> 
> sighhhhhh.....
Click to expand...

Gaaaah!!!


----------



## manpan18

mohitkashyap said:


> If this gets implemented from this year then it's certainly not a good news-
> 
> Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language


Read the article properly guys. This is still in proposal state. They are proposing a probation period for new PResidents. And are analysing the pros and cons. Nothing that is getting implemented right away. One point they are making is that it may create a divide in the society as during the probation period the prospect PResidents do not get the same rights and services. And obviously it is for the betterment of the country as they want the "best and the brightest".


----------



## manpan18

seanzyc said:


> Looks like the Occupation ceilings and the round report are ready to be published.
> 
> Check out the fixed url:
> 12 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 26 July round: http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> They are now "401 UNAUTHORIZED" not "page not found".
> 
> Expect it to be released soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope grants start to move too ~~~~


There is a saying in India for this ... "there muh me ghee shakkar" ... LOL.


----------



## malar84

*Clarification on impact/setback due to change in job*

Hello,




Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know if there would be any setback in switching jobs while I wait for PR? I earlier thought grant would come by June/July, however, since it looks it might take more than the normal time (as mentioned by several of you in this forum and what I can see in Immitracker, I am not sure what to do. The problem is I am employed in Ohio state in the US while my family lives in PA. Change of job would mean, I get to stay with my family which is good but not sure my application.

I am aware of the process where I need to submit change of circumstance form and let CO know about it incase there is change in job. However, my question is more on the "impact/setback" that can happen to my application. 

Really appreciate a response. Thanks in advance.



Category: Software Engineer (261313) 
ACS completed: 06 Sep 2016
Total points: 70
PTE: 26-March 2017 (Score: 90)
EOI lodged: 27-March 2017
Invite received: 29-March 2017
Application lodged: 22-Apr 2017 (all documents except medicals)
Medical documents submitted: 12-May 2017
Co contact: 06-June-2017 for PTE score card (to be submitted from Pearson site)
Document sent: 08-June-2017
** Awaiting for grant***


----------



## NB

malar84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if there would be any setback in switching jobs while I wait for PR? I earlier thought grant would come by June/July, however, since it looks it might take more than the normal time (as mentioned by several of you in this forum and what I can see in Immitracker, I am not sure what to do. The problem is I am employed in Ohio state in the US while my family lives in PA. Change of job would mean, I get to stay with my family which is good but not sure my application.
> 
> I am aware of the process where I need to submit change of circumstance form and let CO know about it incase there is change in job. However, my question is more on the "impact/setback" that can happen to my application.
> 
> Really appreciate a response. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Category: Software Engineer (261313)
> ACS completed: 06 Sep 2016
> Total points: 70
> PTE: 26-March 2017 (Score: 90)
> EOI lodged: 27-March 2017
> Invite received: 29-March 2017
> Application lodged: 22-Apr 2017 (all documents except medicals)
> Medical documents submitted: 12-May 2017
> Co contact: 06-June-2017 for PTE score card (to be submitted from Pearson site)
> Document sent: 08-June-2017
> ** Awaiting for grant***


Absolutely no impact or setback on your PR application 

They are mainly bothered about the claims you made till you got the Invite

Just file the 1022 form

Relax

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

malar84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if there would be any setback in switching jobs while I wait for PR? I earlier thought grant would come by June/July, however, since it looks it might take more than the normal time (as mentioned by several of you in this forum and what I can see in Immitracker, I am not sure what to do. The problem is I am employed in Ohio state in the US while my family lives in PA. Change of job would mean, I get to stay with my family which is good but not sure my application.
> 
> I am aware of the process where I need to submit change of circumstance form and let CO know about it incase there is change in job. However, my question is more on the "impact/setback" that can happen to my application.
> 
> Really appreciate a response. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Category: Software Engineer (261313)
> ACS completed: 06 Sep 2016
> Total points: 70
> PTE: 26-March 2017 (Score: 90)
> EOI lodged: 27-March 2017
> Invite received: 29-March 2017
> Application lodged: 22-Apr 2017 (all documents except medicals)
> Medical documents submitted: 12-May 2017
> Co contact: 06-June-2017 for PTE score card (to be submitted from Pearson site)
> Document sent: 08-June-2017
> ** Awaiting for grant***


There shouldn't be any impact as all information still hold true.

Its a good idea to keep the CO updated.


----------



## abhishek.kiet

*Any Suggestions*

Hi Expats,

Any suggestions please?



abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Company referral letter with all correct details. But I have created the letter head and got it signed by my seniors in the organisation. There is no fake detail in the Referral letter that I have shared. But, I wonder when the AHC contacts them, they will have all the details handy,like my date of joining, last working day, exact CTC, etc? Will that be an issue?
> 
> Also, will they contact to the exact people who have issued me these letters or they will be contacting my organisation HR. I have also claimed points for Australian experience by I have not provided the roles and responsibility letter from my Australian Supervisor, however, my Indian supervisor has mentioned my Aus experience in his letter.
> 
> Based on my timeline below, can you please suggest that when can I receive the call for employment verification?


----------



## Panda112

Same boat man. It does bloody say "Girlfriend details". I am planning to get married soon too, so I thought hiding the details would cause problems. But looks like DIBP wants to scrutinize everyone I might bring into their country eventually.
Also, it depends on CO to CO, you may not be asked any supporting docs. Don't fake it though. I think being truthful is the best way for me. Just have to make sure I satisfy the CO.


Hasiths said:


> Dude Even I put my girl friend, coz it bloody says to put girlfriend details. I got my Co contact but didn't ask for any girlfriend stuff. Now I am worried too.
> 
> The thing is I am gettting married in November and thinking how to take my girl friend also. Hoping to apply for subclass 309 after I go there.
> 
> sighhhhhh.....


----------



## Hasiths

Panda112 said:


> Same boat man. It does bloody say "Girlfriend details". I am planning to get married soon too, so I thought hiding the details would cause problems. But looks like DIBP wants to scrutinize everyone I might bring into their country eventually.
> Also, it depends on CO to CO, you may not be asked any supporting docs. Don't fake it though. I think being truthful is the best way for me. Just have to make sure I satisfy the CO.


Yeah, I am also planning to give all legit docs and all if asked. If they want me to include her also, so be it, even the grant gets a delayed a bit. Might end up saving about 5K dollars. 

Let me know how your case progress with the CO. I will also update you if anything related to this pop-up with mine.

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

The thing is, I'm not including her to migrate with me. (not saving the 5K, as you put it). I'll include her when we do get married. I just wanted to avoid future complications.

Right now my approach with CO is: clarify that the relation isn't de-facto and that she isn't joining me and also provide girlfriend's passport, medicals and police report coz that's what the CO asked for.

And yes, go for it if you can produce legit documents to support your relationship and get her to migrate with you, do it. It'll definitely save your time, money and relationship.



Hasiths said:


> Yeah, I am also planning to give all legit docs and all if asked. If they want me to include her also, so be it, even the grant gets a delayed a bit. Might end up saving about 5K dollars.
> 
> Let me know how your case progress with the CO. I will also update you if anything related to this pop-up with mine.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## chet_ga

Hasiths said:


> Yeah, I am also planning to give all legit docs and all if asked. If they want me to include her also, so be it, even the grant gets a delayed a bit. Might end up saving about 5K dollars.
> 
> Let me know how your case progress with the CO. I will also update you if anything related to this pop-up with mine.
> 
> Cheers


I don't think they will include her in your application till the time you specifically mention it. This check is basically to identify who are the possible migrants. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

chet_ga said:


> I don't think they will include her in your application till the time you specifically mention it. This check is basically to identify who are the possible migrants.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi

DId you include siblings details also as part of non-migrating members? I hope CO wont stress out asking for their documents


----------



## rpalni

Is it advisable to load complete 10 year bank statement on starting while doing visa lodge?


----------



## sharma1981

rpalni said:


> Is it advisable to load complete 10 year bank statement on starting while doing visa lodge?


The more the better


----------



## chet_ga

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> DId you include siblings details also as part of non-migrating members? I hope CO wont stress out asking for their documents


Yes, I mentioned them as non migrating relatives. They haven't asked a query till now. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

chet_ga said:


> Yes, I mentioned them as non migrating relatives. They haven't asked a query till now.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


that's a relief.

I didn't realize that in past they used to ask candidates for details of non-migrating members as well. There was a declaration recently that non-migrating members wont be asked for medicals etc but not sure that DIBP still asks to furnish their documentation as well. I have added my parents and siblings as non-migrating members


----------



## chet_ga

sharma1981 said:


> that's a relief.
> 
> I didn't realize that in past they used to ask candidates for details of non-migrating members as well. There was a declaration recently that non-migrating members wont be asked for medicals etc but not sure that DIBP still asks to furnish their documentation as well. I have added my parents and siblings as non-migrating members


I believe the scrutiny is more around non migrating partner. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

chet_ga said:


> I believe the scrutiny is more around non migrating partner.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


From ImmiAccount:

Changes to the health requirement

From 01 July 2017, the health requirement for non-migrating family members has changed. Family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) are no longer required to undergo a health examination unless requested to do so by the Department. 

I hope they don't BOG candidate down with PCC etc for non-migrating members. My parents don't have passport in first place


----------



## chet_ga

sharma1981 said:


> From ImmiAccount:
> 
> Changes to the health requirement
> 
> From 01 July 2017, the health requirement for non-migrating family members has changed. Family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) are no longer required to undergo a health examination unless requested to do so by the Department.
> 
> I hope they don't BOG candidate down with PCC etc for non-migrating members. My parents don't have passport in first place


I hope the same.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NuRa

DIBP considering a mandatory stay period inside oz before granting PR as per the article below. Don't know how far it's true or how far it ll be practical.....http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...ndatory-provisional-visas-permanent-residency

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulddam

Hello,
I am looking for visa 189
ANZSCO code : 233411

Age: 25 points
Education : 15 points
Engilsh: 20 points

Total: 60 points

Can 60 points be sufficient for the invite looking at the current situations?

Also,
I wanted to ask that I have completed my Engineering B.E Electronics from India- Pune University. For skill assessment from Engineers Australia, which application pathway is eligible for me:
1. Australian Qualifications
2. Washington Accord Qualifications
3. Sydney Accord Qualifications
4. Dublin Accord Qualifications
5. Competency Demonstration Report (CDR)
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## malar84

newbienz said:


> Absolutely no impact or setback on your PR application
> 
> They are mainly bothered about the claims you made till you got the Invite
> 
> Just file the 1022 form
> 
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


Thank you @newbienz... Just 1 more query... I also anticipate change in Roles & Responsibilities in my new job, would it have any impact in the employment verification process. My earlier role was Software enginner/Developer, however, the new one would be more in project/delivery management.


----------



## jazz25

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Any suggestions please?


1. Ideally AHC would contact the e-mail address/phone number provided on the R&R letter. No one would have all your details handy  If at all AHC has peculiar questions on your CTC, R&R that the person answering the call/e-mail may not provide immediately, I'm pretty sure they'll have arrangements to get that info when AHC calls again.

2. As long as your Australian experience is mentioned in your R&R letter, you should be good!


----------



## jazz25

rpalni said:


> Is it advisable to load complete 10 year bank statement on starting while doing visa lodge?


Ideal recommendation is 1 statement from every quarter should be fine, and try to mark the salary credit entry to make CO's life easy


----------



## jazz25

malar84 said:


> Thank you @newbienz... Just 1 more query... I also anticipate change in Roles & Responsibilities in my new job, would it have any impact in the employment verification process. My earlier role was Software enginner/Developer, however, the new one would be more in project/delivery management.


They should be concerned about the R&R of your employment during the period you're claiming points.
I don't think they'll even verify from your new employer if you didn't claim any points for your new employment.
Good Luck!


----------



## rpalni

aks85 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it advisable to load complete 10 year bank statement on starting while doing visa lodge?
> 
> 
> 
> Ideal recommendation is 1 statement from every quarter should be fine, and try to mark the salary credit entry to make CO's life easy
Click to expand...

Thanks aks85 and sharma1981 for your response.


----------



## kennedy07

Is a Passport Photo 'really' necessary?


----------



## chvarma80

kennedy07 said:


> Is a Passport Photo 'really' necessary?


That would be simplest document you can ever produce, right? Are you not a photogenic?   

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

chvarma80 said:


> That would be simplest document you can ever produce, right? Are you not a photogenic?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Dunno about being photogenic but I hate passport photos.:Cry: In the history of man-kind, has anyone ever gotten a good-looking passport photo?


----------



## Gagz

rahulddam said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for visa 189
> ANZSCO code : 233411
> 
> Age: 25 points
> Education : 15 points
> Engilsh: 20 points
> 
> Total: 60 points
> 
> Can 60 points be sufficient for the invite looking at the current situations?
> 
> Also,
> I wanted to ask that I have completed my Engineering B.E Electronics from India- Pune University. For skill assessment from Engineers Australia, which application pathway is eligible for me:
> 1. Australian Qualifications
> 2. Washington Accord Qualifications
> 3. Sydney Accord Qualifications
> 4. Dublin Accord Qualifications
> 5. Competency Demonstration Report (CDR)
> ????????????????????????????????????


With 60 points it would be next to impossible to get the invite. By the time they invite 70, 65 and and may reach your EOI for 60, occupation ceiling would be reached. And the same will happen in the next fiscal.

CDR route is legible for you but do check online if you university is elgible for any accord. Quite a few indian univ are.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasaraos

Looking at immitracker, the grants (for both 189/190) have completely dried up in the past week! Also, there are several discussions about policy changes etc. Not sure what to expect. Experts - whats your thought?


----------



## american_desi

Hi everyone,....I am gathering all documents to apply for 189 visa....i need some help with FBI verification.

For folks who had to get US PCC, can we submit multiple FD 258 (finger prints) along with 1 application? The reason I am asking is, I am unable to find a livescan agent who can scan and print directly on FD258(in New Jersey(. Hence I need to get traditional ink rolling prints from local police station. This is error prone and hence i wish to submit multiple copies to avoid potential rejections.

Is it OK to submit 3 or 4 copies of finger print cards? Any help/data points are really appreciated!


----------



## suhasaraos

american_desi said:


> Hi everyone,....I am gathering all documents to apply for 189 visa....i need some help with FBI verification.
> 
> For folks who had to get US PCC, can we submit multiple FD 258 (finger prints) along with 1 application? The reason I am asking is, I am unable to find a livescan agent who can scan and print directly on FD258(in New Jersey(. Hence I need to get traditional ink rolling prints from local police station. This is error prone and hence i wish to submit multiple copies to avoid potential rejections.
> 
> Is it OK to submit 3 or 4 copies of finger print cards? Any help/data points are really appreciated!


Yes, I had submitted two copies, not sure if you really three or four since you are planning to get your finger prints rolled at the local police station (they do this day in day out) so one additional copy should be adequate.


----------



## singh1982

Hi all,

Need some advice here:
1. I paid my visa fees yesterday, but I am still uploading docs- it will take me another 1-2 days, is there any risk of this delay?

2. For contracts- I m uploading appointment letters, should I upload only first page, or annexure as well?

3. By when should a co be assigned?

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

*Visa Modernisation FAQ's*

For those who were concerned on the proposal on visa modernisation, please read the below from DIBP's FAQ:

_When will the improvements come into effect?
This is a long-term programme of improvement to the way we deliver our services.

There is no immediate impact for visa applicants or holders. The first step will be broad consultation with the market on the design and build of a new visa processing platform._

Read the other FAQs too: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/general-q-a

There is no concern on the visa process atleast from this news at the moment.


----------



## sharma1981

singh1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some advice here:
> 1. I paid my visa fees yesterday, but I am still uploading docs- it will take me another 1-2 days, is there any risk of this delay?
> 
> 2. For contracts- I m uploading appointment letters, should I upload only first page, or annexure as well?
> 
> 3. By when should a co be assigned?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


1. CO allocation is unpredictable. Can take from 4-5 days to 4-5 months. Try uploading docs in a week time (though not a mandatory rule). Ensure the correctness of docs and upload at the earliest.
2. Upload full docs. Size limit is 5 Mb per upload (max 60 docs per applicant). If size is more than 5 Mb then use PDF compression BUT ensure that doc visibility is not compromised
3. Answered already


----------



## american_desi

suhasaraos said:


> Yes, I had submitted two copies, not sure if you really three or four since you are planning to get your finger prints rolled at the local police station (they do this day in day out) so one additional copy should be adequate.


Thank you buddy. Unfortunately the police office at my local station was not very patient since i asked for 2 copies for myself and my wife.

One of the finger print is slightly below the box (box where u print all 4 fingers). Also the box where you print all 4 fingers, he asked me to hold the fingers at an angel....sort of at 30 degree angle....

To be on safer side i want to include at least 1 additional print i take myself at home.....I want to try to get very clear prints myself. I got an ink pad from local staples store....

Thanks again for your data point. I hope there are no issues with sending 3 copies.


----------



## singh1982

sharma1981 said:


> 1. CO allocation is unpredictable. Can take from 4-5 days to 4-5 months. Try uploading docs in a week time (though not a mandatory rule). Ensure the correctness of docs and upload at the earliest.
> 2. Upload full docs. Size limit is 5 Mb per upload (max 60 docs per applicant). If size is more than 5 Mb then use PDF compression BUT ensure that doc visibility is not compromised
> 3. Answered already


Great, thanks for your advise

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi Guys,

I have applied for visa 189. I have 2 pending traffic fines. Shall I mention about these fines in the question " has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government"
A quick answer would be really appreciable.

Thanks


----------



## Shailz

vivek_ntm said:


> For those who were concerned on the proposal on visa modernisation, please read the below from DIBP's FAQ:
> 
> _When will the improvements come into effect?
> This is a long-term programme of improvement to the way we deliver our services.
> 
> There is no immediate impact for visa applicants or holders. The first step will be broad consultation with the market on the design and build of a new visa processing platform._
> 
> Read the other FAQs too: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/general-q-a
> 
> There is no concern on the visa process atleast from this news at the moment.


Relief


----------



## Rafai

The silence feels like impending doom.


----------



## AC Sie

Rafai said:


> The silence feels like impending doom.


Calm down.. there are 2 grants from immitracker today..


----------



## bhupendrababun

AC Sie said:


> Calm down.. there are 2 grants from immitracker today..


relax... only one ray2:


----------



## Shailz

Rafai said:


> The silence feels like impending doom.


Yes, it's really a sad state of affairs with no idea when things would get to normal, if they are ever going to be.
I do not wish for rain of grants any more, i just wish it comes back to normal pace once again.
Being greedy did not yield good results


----------



## kennedy07

Shailz said:


> Yes, it's really a sad state of affairs with no idea when things would get to normal, if they are ever going to be.
> I do not wish for rain of grants any more, i just wish it comes back to normal pace once again.
> Being greedy did not yield good results


There is a Grant reported in Immitracker today. Hoping this is the spark that starts the forest fire! Not literally.


----------



## mahad_attari

kennedy07 said:


> There is a Grant reported in Immitracker today. Hoping this is the spark that starts the forest fire! Not literally.




Grant is for 190 or 189?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

mahad_attari said:


> grant is for 190 or 189?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


189


----------



## Shailz

kennedy07 said:


> There is a Grant reported in Immitracker today. Hoping this is the spark that starts the forest fire! Not literally.


One quote of Martin Luther King.:
We must accept finite disappointment, but never lose infinite hope.


----------



## manpan18

rpalni said:


> Is it advisable to load complete 10 year bank statement on starting while doing visa lodge?


Would be too much. I uploaded just 1 year. For the rest I uploaded Tax statements and Appointment letters with salary breakup.


----------



## jazz25

american_desi said:


> Hi everyone,....I am gathering all documents to apply for 189 visa....i need some help with FBI verification.
> 
> For folks who had to get US PCC, can we submit multiple FD 258 (finger prints) along with 1 application? The reason I am asking is, I am unable to find a livescan agent who can scan and print directly on FD258(in New Jersey(. Hence I need to get traditional ink rolling prints from local police station. This is error prone and hence i wish to submit multiple copies to avoid potential rejections.
> 
> Is it OK to submit 3 or 4 copies of finger print cards? Any help/data points are really appreciated!


It is perfectly fine. People usually send multiple sets in case one is not readable by FBI system.


----------



## sharma1981

manpan18 said:


> Would be too much. I uploaded just 1 year. For the rest I uploaded Tax statements and Appointment letters with salary breakup.


We too hope its enough. Dont forget to update when you get the grant so that others can benefit as well


----------



## jazz25

american_desi said:


> One of the finger print is slightly below the box (box where u print all 4 fingers). Also the box where you print all 4 fingers, he asked me to hold the fingers at an angel....sort of at 30 degree angle....


These are fine. However it's good to send multiple sets as per your plan. Good Luck!


----------



## chvarma80

*Hi*



kennedy07 said:


> Dunno about being photogenic but I hate passport photos.:Cry: In the history of man-kind, has anyone ever gotten a good-looking passport photo?


Please speak for yourself, Why drag entire mankind here!


----------



## neeans

Hi All! Any MARA agent here?? Need urgent help. Please PM for same. Its really urgent..


----------



## andreyx108b

mash2017 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Can you please tell me the process of putting visa-189 application on hold (due to pregnancy). Do i need to send CO an email or is it through IMMI account?
> What are the proof of pregnancy documents? Scan documents are enough or do i need to submit more details?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers!!


You can contact via e-mail to CO and attach evidence from doctor.


----------



## karanbansal91

A grant is observed in immitracker with in 140 days. and 50 days after CO contact.


----------



## mr.mortal

karanbansal91 said:


> A grant is observed in immitracker with in 140 days. and 50 days after CO contact.



What is the Subclass?


----------



## rvd

mr.mortal said:


> what is the subclass?


189


----------



## mash2017

andreyx108b said:


> You can contact via e-mail to CO and attach evidence from doctor.


Thanks! Appreciate if you can tell what exactly you meant by evidence from doctor. Is it a letter from the doc confirming pregnancy or scan documents or something else.

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b

mash2017 said:


> Thanks! Appreciate if you can tell what exactly you meant by evidence from doctor. Is it a letter from the doc confirming pregnancy or scan documents or something else.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Usually a letter will suffice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

sharma1981 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be too much. I uploaded just 1 year. For the rest I uploaded Tax statements and Appointment letters with salary breakup.
> 
> 
> 
> We too hope its enough. Dont forget to update when you get the grant so that others can benefit as well
Click to expand...

Sharma jee ... Is that sarcasm? Did you get your grant?


----------



## BulletAK

andreyx108b said:


> Usually a letter will suffice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should the letter be from panel doctors or it can be from any regular clinical doc / hospital?


----------



## american_desi

aks85 said:


> These are fine. However it's good to send multiple sets as per your plan. Good Luck!


Thank you mate. I had sent an email to identity @ fbi, got a response that we can include up to 5 prints....i am relived now


----------



## sharma1981

manpan18 said:


> Sharma jee ... Is that sarcasm? Did you get your grant?


This is not a topic of sarcasm. I sincerely wish that CO doesn't ask more statements as i know its a pain to go after banks requesting details of closed accounts.

I haven't got the grant yet.


----------



## manpan18

sharma1981 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharma jee ... Is that sarcasm? Did you get your grant?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a topic of sarcasm. I sincerely wish that CO doesn't ask more statements as i know its a pain to go after banks requesting details of closed accounts.
> 
> I haven't got the grant yet.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Apologies for misunderstanding. Some of my details ...
Applied: 20-March (Attempted Direct Grant)
CO Contact: 29-March (PTE score were not sent by PTE, Missing details in wife's form 80, CO unable to find my graduation University name on the reference portal)
IP: 30-March
Long silence after that. Got a call from Australian High Commission for employment verification authorisation letter for my current employer on 11-July

I don't think they are going to ask for more documents. I think they are typing my grant letter now.


----------



## sharma1981

manpan18 said:


> Thanks! Apologies for misunderstanding. Some of my details ...
> Applied: 20-March (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact: 29-March (PTE score were not sent by PTE, Missing details in wife's form 80, CO unable to find my graduation University name on the reference portal)
> IP: 30-March
> Long silence after that. Got a call from Australian High Commission for employment verification authorisation letter for my current employer on 11-July
> 
> I don't think they are going to ask for more documents. I think they are typing my grant letter now.


To be honest, i think YES !!! If they would have needed more then they would have asked last time only. You are in much better position as compared to many members who are yet awaiting to hear from CO.
I hope you get the grant very soon. Keep the forum posted.


----------



## sabhishek982

manpan18 said:


> Would be too much. I uploaded just 1 year. For the rest I uploaded Tax statements and Appointment letters with salary breakup.


I have offer letter with more than 10 pages and salary breakup on the last page, should I scan all the pages and upload or just first and last page?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

manpan18 said:


> Would be too much. I uploaded just 1 year. For the rest I uploaded Tax statements and Appointment letters with salary breakup.


When u say tax statements does it mean form 26AS only or form 16 and ITR acknowledgement also?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kralez

*Salam/ Merhaba/ Namaste/ Hi*

So I have been following this form for a long time. I guess I should put my info in here as well. May be some hearts can relax. Cheers & best of luck to all! 

---------------------
ANZSCO: 233411
PTE: L83/R85/S80/W86
EA Positive: 15/03/2017
EOI Lodged: 15/03/2017 (Age:30, English:20, Qualification: 15)
Invitation: 17/03/2017 - 190 (70 pts)
Invitation: 29/03/2017 - 189 (65 pts / chosen)
Lodgment: 29/03/2017
CO(Brisbane) Contact: 19/04/2017, Requested FORM 1221/80, PTE score and CV
CO Info Provided: 21/04/2017
Grant: Waiting for response ("Assessment in progress") :flock:


----------



## manpan18

sabhishek982 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be too much. I uploaded just 1 year. For the rest I uploaded Tax statements and Appointment letters with salary breakup.
> 
> 
> 
> I have offer letter with more than 10 pages and salary breakup on the last page, should I scan all the pages and upload or just first and last page?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I did first that shows the designation. Salary breakup page. And last page with signature.


----------



## manpan18

sabhishek982 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be too much. I uploaded just 1 year. For the rest I uploaded Tax statements and Appointment letters with salary breakup.
> 
> 
> 
> When u say tax statements does it mean form 26AS only or form 16 and ITR acknowledgement also?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Form 16


----------



## Panda112

Pressed the IP button today. Provided girlfriend's Passport, medicals and PCC and a declaration saying 
"Our relationship isn't de-facto. I never said it was, looks like DIBP (CO) got confused. We don't live together nor do we intend to do so. She is neither migrating nor non-migrating dependent. I only mentioned about her in the form 80 because it clearly asked to mention about girlfriend. I have provided a few photos of our relationship as such but again, not as a de-facto or a migrating couple.

Thanks for the delay, now I want my Grant.(Ok, not this part)​
Also, the language was a bit different.


----------



## sharma1981

*Passport size picture*

Hello

Is it mandatory to upload passport size picture in VISA doc upload?


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload passport size picture in VISA doc upload?


It is not mentioned in any official website 

Somehow or the other it has crept in the list of the documents to be uploaded which have been prepared by the members

I have not uploaded it as I saw no reason

Cheers


----------



## Hasiths

Panda112 said:


> Pressed the IP button today. Provided girlfriend's Passport, medicals and PCC and a declaration saying
> "Our relationship isn't de-facto. I never said it was, looks like DIBP (CO) got confused. We don't live together nor do we intend to do so. She is neither migrating nor non-migrating dependent. I only mentioned about her in the form 80 because it clearly asked to mention about girlfriend. I have provided a few photos of our relationship as such but again, not as a de-facto or a migrating couple.
> 
> Thanks for the delay, now I want my Grant.(Ok, not this part)​
> Also, the language was a bit different.


lol... Hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> It is not mentioned in any official website
> 
> Somehow or the other it has crept in the list of the documents to be uploaded which have been prepared by the members
> 
> I have not uploaded it as I saw no reason
> 
> Cheers



Yeah OK.

Had been shaving facial hear during PTE, PCC and medicals. Grew them back and now wasn't in mood to get rid of them for PP pic again 

Would you reckon its better to upload the PIC? There is one sub-section for PIC upload as well


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Yeah OK.
> 
> Had been shaving facial hear during PTE, PCC and medicals. Grew them back and now wasn't in mood to get rid of them for PP pic again
> 
> Would you reckon its better to upload the PIC? There is one sub-section for PIC upload as well


Most would not upload.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> Most would not upload.


Most + 1


----------



## sandysinghdogra

Does anyone know here how many invites they sending per round for 261111 ?


----------



## jithooos

sharma1981 said:


> Yeah OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Had been shaving facial hear during PTE, PCC and medicals. Grew them back and now wasn't in mood to get rid of them for PP pic again
> 
> 
> 
> Would you reckon its better to upload the PIC? There is one sub-section for PIC upload as well




Is that really required ? Because I uploaded my PCC, med and PTE where I had moustache. But my passport copy has a clean shaved photograph !! Hope CO doesn't get confused. LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

Hi folks, anyone knows if the visa processing time depends on the occupation code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

Folks, are coloured scans of original docs OK, or are notarized copies required ??

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Folks, are coloured scans of original docs OK, or are notarized copies required ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Coloured scans are accepted 

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> Coloured scans are accepted
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for clarifying, cheers!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

jithooos said:


> Is that really required ? Because I uploaded my PCC, med and PTE where I had moustache. But my passport copy has a clean shaved photograph !! Hope CO doesn't get confused. LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it isn't. I don't think they mustask you any question for your mustask.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

Is it required to upload a CV of the primary applicant along with the rest of the documents?


----------



## sharma1981

AmazingTiger said:


> Is it required to upload a CV of the primary applicant along with the rest of the documents?


Yes indeed. DIBP will be find it useful while co-relating experience details with that of employment letters.

Do upload for primary and secondary (if working)


----------



## NB

AmazingTiger said:


> Is it required to upload a CV of the primary applicant along with the rest of the documents?


Not compulsory, but recommended 
I did, but only for me and not my wife although she is working 

Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger

Thanks you !


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Hello experts, I am currently on a career break, just over a year now and I have mentioned this in the CV as well. Would this hamper my chances of visa grant?


----------



## NB

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Hello experts, I am currently on a career break, just over a year now and I have mentioned this in the CV as well. Would this hamper my chances of visa grant?


It does not hamper
If you have left the job after applying for the visa, inform the CO through 1022

Relax

cheers


----------



## abhishek85hbti

mm77171 said:


> Exactly same timeline. I applied on 17th Jan. CO contact on 9th Feb and then again on 10th April.
> Till now nothing.
> 
> This is a dark well without any source of light. No one can help us here.




It is going to be 7months in few days. Can we expect any status update as the formal deadline on immi website for 189 is 7months at max.

Can anyone please share one's opinion? 

Any lead would be very helpful. ray2:

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

newbienz said:


> It does not hamper
> If you have left the job after applying for the visa, inform the CO through 1022
> 
> Relax
> 
> cheers


Great, thanks for ur reply, nope I had left my job before applying.


----------



## abhishek85hbti

abhishek85hbti said:


> It is going to be 7months in few days. Can we expect any status update as the formal deadline on immi website for 189 is 7months at max.
> 
> Can anyone please share one's opinion?
> 
> Any lead would be very helpful. ray2:
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek



just adding timeline:

Lodged 189 visa on 17 Jan 17
Uploaded all docs on 23 Jan 17
CO assigned on 9th Feb 17

later on, there is no update since then, and how its going to be 7 months soon.

One more question:
" I have read many posts here mentioning that employee verification done on blah blah date. I am confused that how they about their employee verification process, have they asked directly to HR about this?"

Any, any kind of lead would be helpful. does not matter how small or big information is.
Guys, please do respond if you have faced or heard anything similar in past

Thanks 
Abhishek


----------



## takemeout

Any information why DIBP is very slow? Have they announced this year's ceiling? Any views on when should we be expecting some action? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

The result of 12 July invitation round and occupation ceiling have been published here
12 July 2017 round results
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3


----------



## takemeout

Im talking about grants  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra

*12 July results are out*

12 July 2017 round results


----------



## rahulddam

Hi,
I am also looking for visa 189/190 under ANZSCO: 233411
But I have graduated BE Electronics in 2006. Will there be any problem in EA assessment considering the huge gap.

Actually, I have done MBA and I am working but not in relevant field hence no use in DIBP point calculation.

Also, Do u feel 60 score will be sufficient for 189 or not?

Thanks,

















kralez said:


> So I have been following this form for a long time. I guess I should put my info in here as well. May be some hearts can relax. Cheers & best of luck to all!
> 
> ---------------------
> ANZSCO: 233411
> PTE: L83/R85/S80/W86
> EA Positive: 15/03/2017
> EOI Lodged: 15/03/2017 (Age:30, English:20, Qualification: 15)
> Invitation: 17/03/2017 - 190 (70 pts)
> Invitation: 29/03/2017 - 189 (65 pts / chosen)
> Lodgment: 29/03/2017
> CO(Brisbane) Contact: 19/04/2017, Requested FORM 1221/80, PTE score and CV
> CO Info Provided: 21/04/2017
> Grant: Waiting for response ("Assessment in progress") :flock:


----------



## Rafai

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Occupation ceilings finally published


----------



## mm77171

As i mentioned earlier, it's a completely dark well with no light. 
no one can help here. 



abhishek85hbti said:


> It is going to be 7months in few days. Can we expect any status update as the formal deadline on immi website for 189 is 7months at max.
> 
> Can anyone please share one's opinion?
> 
> Any lead would be very helpful. ray2:
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


----------



## seanzyc

As predicted, the occupation ceiling is out!

Hopefully this is a sign that everything is going back to normal and we will see heaps of grants coming in soon !


----------



## jazz25

Rafai said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> Occupation ceilings finally published


Hoping this would also start the grants


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> No it isn't. I don't think they mustask you any question for your mustask.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


i second that.


----------



## karanbansal91

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccupation-ceiling-2017-18-a.html#post12959642


----------



## karanbansal91

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccupation-ceiling-2017-18-a.html#post12959642


----------



## Maverick_VJ

abhishek85hbti said:


> just adding timeline:
> 
> Lodged 189 visa on 17 Jan 17
> Uploaded all docs on 23 Jan 17
> CO assigned on 9th Feb 17
> 
> later on, there is no update since then, and how its going to be 7 months soon.
> 
> One more question:
> " I have read many posts here mentioning that employee verification done on blah blah date. I am confused that how they about their employee verification process, have they asked directly to HR about this?"
> 
> Any, any kind of lead would be helpful. does not matter how small or big information is.
> Guys, please do respond if you have faced or heard anything similar in past
> 
> Thanks
> Abhishek


Dear Abhishek,

This is all but natural for majority of cases and it is absolutely normal for the wait times to go beyond 7 months, as there are various reasons for the delay, like shortage of DIBP staff being the prominent one that I can quickly relate, among other things.

Infact the new SLA timelines for SC189 have shot to 8 months to 11 months, moving from the earlier timelines of 4 months to 7 months. There are quite a handful of folks including me, who are waiting since 2016 and quite a bunch of them from April and May 2016 and some occasional case files even beyond that in 2015 (Negligible folks).

I would suggest to relax as every case has a history and there is no specific pattern that one relates to, owing to different circumstances but all I can say is to hold your nerves, focus on your current life, work, family and friends. It is hard but the wait times are inevitable.

Regarding your query on EV : In my case, the current organization is a SMB/SME (Startup moved into a Mid Segment Company), so the AHC officer called me and my HR on consecutive days, as it is easier in small organizations like mine where the access to HR and even my CEO who is my reporting head is easy unlike in MNC's where the HR and their policies are more defined and process oriented. Infact the officer had taken notes of the names of my HR, HR Head (Director) and my CEO while this barely happens in a large corporation or a MNC where it is extremely difficult to narrow down and more so HR does not formally divulge information unless there is a formal request through an email which does not happen for very obvious reasons.

So, please hold your ground and let your waiting window slide into 8+ months time frame and then you can lodge a feedback complaint for a status update to calm your nerves, which in most cases like mine will be a response asserting the fact that the wait times are not abnormal at all.

You will have your day with the grant given to you and until then Godspeed to all the waiting folks for August Rush of Grants. 

Cheers


----------



## nishish

rahulddam said:


> Hi,
> I am also looking for visa 189/190 under ANZSCO: 233411
> But I have graduated BE Electronics in 2006. Will there be any problem in EA assessment considering the huge gap.
> 
> Actually, I have done MBA and I am working but not in relevant field hence no use in DIBP point calculation.
> 
> Also, Do u feel 60 score will be sufficient for 189 or not?
> 
> Thanks,


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-processing-time-frame-656.html#post12945122
Regarding skill assessment, you can ask your queries on above mentioned thread.
No idea about invitation.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

amigos said:


> The result of 12 July invitation round and occupation ceiling have been published here
> 12 July 2017 round results
> SkillSelect


What is Visa Date of Effect in 12th July Round result table. What does that signify?


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



abhilashasachdeva said:


> What is Visa Date of Effect in 12th July Round result table. What does that signify?


EOI effect date of the last person, who received the invitation.


----------



## m_hegazy

Hi folks , anyone observed the points of EOI invitation is increased to be 70 instead of 60 to get invited !? Or I am wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer_

Hello everyone,

First of all I want to thank you all for your valuable input, you really made my life easer.
I have two questions:
1- Do I have to upload the documents I had uploaded to EA during assessment?
2-Does PCC should be translated?

Waiting for you opinions.


----------



## NB

Deer_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all I want to thank you all for your valuable input, you really made my life easer.
> I have two questions:
> 1- Do I have to upload the documents I had uploaded to EA during assessment?
> 2-Does PCC should be translated?
> 
> Waiting for you opinions.


1. Yes
2. Yes, if not in English using a certified translator

Cheers


----------



## seanzyc

m_hegazy said:


> Hi folks , anyone observed the points of EOI invitation is increased to be 70 instead of 60 to get invited !? Or I am wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for the first round or first two.
Maybe they want to clear up the high points applicants in the pool first.
Wait for the next round to see if things will go back to normal. 

Relax.
The 70 points cutoff is unlikely to be permanent - after several rounds, there will be too few people in the pool that have 70 points and over. The current high scored people are mostly from pro-rata occupations and got stuck because the places were used up in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Hello experts, I am currently on a career break, just over a year now and I have mentioned this in the CV as well. Would this hamper my chances of visa grant?




You will have to explain how you sustained yourself. CO often request such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karan_y25

Hi All,

Is there any one who recently got Sweden PCC. Please help me with the process.

Thanks


----------



## Panda112

Starting to think the main reason for the delay is staff cut in DIBP. Called to reach CO yesterday, waited for more than an hour and still i was half way of the call waiting. Apparently till last year things weren't this bad, max waiting would be 15 mins. I think they are definitely under staffed (or the number of applicants calling increased by 7-8 folds, but that'd be less likely)

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

Panda112 said:


> Starting to think the main reason for the delay is staff cut in DIBP. Called to reach CO yesterday, waited for more than an hour and still i was half way of the call waiting. Apparently till last year things weren't this bad, max waiting would be 15 mins. I think they are definitely under staffed (or the number of applicants calling increased by 7-8 folds, but that'd be less likely)
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk



Personally I feel they have huge backlog from la2at year. It is pretty apparent even from the stats on Immitracker. This might also be the reason the number of invites per month is only 1000 so as not to add to their load.


----------



## pkk0574

Slightly off-topic from this thread. While we all are complaining here, someone is inspired by Australian immigration model 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-...ased-on-australias/8769338?pfm=ms&pfmredir=sm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karan_y25

karan_y25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any one who recently got Sweden PCC. Please help me with the process.
> 
> Thanks


Can one please share if they are known to the process?


----------



## Panda112

Rafai said:


> Personally I feel they have huge backlog from la2at year. It is pretty apparent even from the stats on Immitracker. This might also be the reason the number of invites per month is only 1000 so as not to add to their load.


Possible but then again, we don't see movements on last year's cases in immitracker either. There are still a lot of 2016's cases pending on immitracker which aren't moving.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

Panda112 said:


> Starting to think the main reason for the delay is staff cut in DIBP. Called to reach CO yesterday, waited for more than an hour and still i was half way of the call waiting. Apparently till last year things weren't this bad, max waiting would be 15 mins. I think they are definitely under staffed (or the number of applicants calling increased by 7-8 folds, but that'd be less likely)
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Yeah, may be. But don't understand why aren't they making any progress on cases filed March/April onwards. All they seem to be picking up is old cases from 2016..

Whatever the reason be, I hope all gets back to normal soon..


----------



## shalinjames

karan_y25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any one who recently got Sweden PCC. Please help me with the process.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Karan, 

You can follow this link. I have applied for the PCC, I received it within 10days. 

https://polisen.se/en/Languages/Service/Police-Record-Extracts/

Follow the procedure mentioned there, it's very clear and easy.


----------



## Rafai

Panda112 said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I feel they have huge backlog from la2at year. It is pretty apparent even from the stats on Immitracker. This might also be the reason the number of invites per month is only 1000 so as not to add to their load.
> 
> 
> 
> Possible but then again, we don't see movements on last year's cases in immitracker either. There are still a lot of 2016's cases pending on immitracker which aren't moving.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Some yes. From the current trend and the processing time we can see that the visas lodged last year are being granted. Moreover I can see that many 2016 applicants haven't updated their cases in the last 5 months! Anyway hopefully we will soon see light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## GaurangP

Hi Guys,

I was wondering that it is mandatory to submit resume if you are claiming points for experience. I have upload documents like pay slips, tax returns, superannuation documents, contract and reference letter.

Thanks,


----------



## karan_y25

Thanks Shalin


----------



## sharma1981

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering that it is mandatory to submit resume if you are claiming points for experience. I have upload documents like pay slips, tax returns, superannuation documents, contract and reference letter.
> 
> Thanks,


CV will help in bringing all the other employment docs togather so yes , please submit


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

andreyx108b said:


> You will have to explain how you sustained yourself. CO often request such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you mean financially?


----------



## karan_y25

shalinjames said:


> Hey Karan,
> 
> You can follow this link. I have applied for the PCC, I received it within 10days.
> 
> https://polisen.se/en/Languages/Service/Police-Record-Extracts/
> 
> Follow the procedure mentioned there, it's very clear and easy.


Hi Shalin,

Can you please share how you made fee payment to get the PCC. Also did you just scanned passport and sent to [email protected] to get PCC.

Thanks
Karan


----------



## jithooos

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Do you mean financially?




That's correct. There is a question in form 80 - when unemployed, how did you support yourself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

jithooos said:


> That's correct. There is a question in form 80 - when unemployed, how did you support yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So here s the thing, me and my husband took a break to celebrate his fab forty. We had some savings and Hub found a freelancing down the line. Since hub crossed 40, he could assimilate 60points only. So I am the primary applicant with partner skills included. Now can I show the bank details for financial stability? We don't have a joint account though.


----------



## jithooos

AnaTheDreamer said:


> So here s the thing, me and my husband took a break to celebrate his fab forty. We had some savings and Hub found a freelancing down the line. Since hub crossed 40, he could assimilate 60points only. So I am the primary applicant with partner skills included. Now can I show the bank details for financial stability? We don't have a joint account though.




Assuming that you have already provided evidence to prove your marriage, you can show the account with sufficient funds. Preferably both of yours. That should convince the CO.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

jithooos said:


> Assuming that you have already provided evidence to prove your marriage, you can show the account with sufficient funds. Preferably both of yours. That should convince the CO.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks! Will do!


----------



## JP Mosa

AnaTheDreamer said:


> So here s the thing, me and my husband took a break to celebrate his fab forty. We had some savings and Hub found a freelancing down the line. Since hub crossed 40, he could assimilate 60points only. So I am the primary applicant with partner skills included. Now can I show the bank details for financial stability? We don't have a joint account though.


Yes, if asked

Any sort of financial sources will do as long as they are on either your name or your husband's.

Generally , they don not ask


----------



## karan_y25

karan_y25 said:


> Hi Shalin,
> 
> Can you please share how you made fee payment to get the PCC. Also did you just scanned passport and sent to [email protected] to get PCC.
> 
> Thanks
> Karan



Any update is welcome.

Thanks
Karan


----------



## andreyx108b

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Do you mean financially?


Yes, like give you an example a few members here, after education stayed at home for 1-2 years, they were asked to explain how and why they did not work, and how they financially supported themselves.


----------



## sunil0476

Hi Seniors..My wife is a dependent applicant on my 190 file..We received a email from CO asking about how she financially supported herself during the time she was not working..Those time frames are before marriage and after marriage. We have provided a written declaration that Before marriage she was supported by her father's funds and after marriage by her husband's fund. I have not claimed any point for my wife. Do you think I should have provided her father's account statements? Mine statements I have already supplied to DIBP. 

Any reply would highly be appreciated.


----------



## JP Mosa

sunil0476 said:


> Hi Seniors..My wife is a dependent applicant on my 190 file..We received a email from CO asking about how she financially supported herself during the time she was not working..Those time frames are before marriage and after marriage. We have provided a written declaration that Before marriage she was supported by her father's funds and after marriage by her husband's fund. I have not claimed any point for my wife. Do you think I should have provided her father's account statements? Mine statements I have already supplied to DIBP.
> 
> Any reply would highly be appreciated.



Yes, If CO particularly asked for evidence of source of funds.

As your partner is secondary applicant , AFAIK, no need to submit your F-I-L bank statements, but an affidavit will be fine from your uncle stating that he supported his daughter financially before marriage.


Good luck


----------



## sunil0476

JP Mosa said:


> Yes, If CO particularly asked for evidence of source of funds.
> 
> As your partner is secondary applicant , AFAIK, no need to submit your F-I-L bank statements, but an affidavit will be fine from your uncle stating that he supported his daughter financially before marriage.
> 
> 
> Good luck


He did not ask for any evidence specifically.


----------



## JP Mosa

sunil0476 said:


> He did not ask for any evidence specifically.


Submit affidavit from your uncle.


----------



## jithooos

sunil0476 said:


> He did not ask for any evidence specifically.




It's always better to provide any evidence before hand in order to avoid a 2nd co contact and further delay in grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107

Hello everyone,
So the ceiling value for mechanical engineer is 2178. Which has increased from 1534. But the last draw cut off was 70. Do you guys think that this year applicants with 60 points will get invitation?


----------



## srinivas1308

JP Mosa said:


> Yes, If CO particularly asked for evidence of source of funds.
> 
> As your partner is secondary applicant , AFAIK, no need to submit your F-I-L bank statements, but an affidavit will be fine from your uncle stating that he supported his daughter financially before marriage.
> 
> 
> Good luck




Is it based on the fact that CO expects to submit an affidavit from a father for his daughter that he supported him before marriage as this seems to be a bit strange for me ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

JP Mosa said:


> Yes, If CO particularly asked for evidence of source of funds.
> 
> As your partner is secondary applicant , AFAIK, no need to submit your F-I-L bank statements, but an affidavit will be fine from your uncle stating that he supported his daughter financially before marriage.
> 
> 
> Good luck




Or a suggestion from your perspective rather than a mandate from every CO in such circumstances . Please clarify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, like give you an example a few members here, after education stayed at home for 1-2 years, they were asked to explain how and why they did not work, and how they financially supported themselves.




It could be for personal reasons and supported by parents. Do we need to specify those personal reasons Andrey as we are not claiming any points for that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

srinivas1308 said:


> Is it based on the fact that CO expects to submit an affidavit from a father for his daughter that he supported him before marriage as this seems to be a bit strange for me ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Requesting for dependent financial dependency itself is strange.

This sort of requests arise when marriage is quite new or less than a year old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

JP Mosa said:


> Requesting for dependent financial dependency itself is strange.
> 
> This sort of requests arise when marriage is quite new or less than a year old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Mosa for the clarification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

exchanger107 said:


> Hello everyone,
> So the ceiling value for mechanical engineer is 2178. Which has increased from 1534. But the last draw cut off was 70. Do you guys think that this year applicants with 60 points will get invitation?




I think overall points should slightly cone down longer run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

26 July invitation round results also published today.

But it has been a dry week (so far) for grants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animeshparial

pkk0574 said:


> 26 July invitation round results also published today.
> 
> But it has been a dry week (so far) for grants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes I have been following Immitracker as well, and people who have lodged their visas around April, May have not ( or rarely) been granted yet. Fingers crossed though !!ray2:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

animeshparial said:


> Yes I have been following Immitracker as well, and people who have lodged their visas around April, May have not ( or rarely) been granted yet. Fingers crossed though !!ray2:


There is negligible progress and looks like there are hardly any grants atleast from Immitracker analytics, as I too follow it closely. 

Hopefully, carrying a little bit of optimism comforting myself that people are getting grants who are not registered on Immitracker eep: .


----------



## sunil0476

JP Mosa said:


> Requesting for dependent financial dependency itself is strange.
> 
> This sort of requests arise when marriage is quite new or less than a year old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Marriage is 11 years old with 2 healthy Kids  Still I have been asked for this...and


----------



## srinivas1308

sunil0476 said:


> My Marriage is 11 years old with 2 healthy Kids  Still I have been asked for this...and




Ah!!! It is a perfect case to educate CO's about Indian family setup if they asked you to submit affidavit as I too fall in the same scenario but CO is yet to ask such thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

sunil0476 said:


> My Marriage is 11 years old with 2 healthy Kids  Still I have been asked for this...and






Never seen , CO is so particular about Dependent financial dependency for established family and for a decade old marriage!

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritika.cha

*Waiting for Grant*

Any Idea on Visa grant for 234111 Agricultural Consultant

Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
Visa Grant: ???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

kritika.cha said:


> Any Idea on Visa grant for 234111 Agricultural Consultant
> 
> Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
> EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
> Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
> ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
> PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
> Visa Grant: ???:fingerscrossed:


Towards the end of the year only

The processing times have been increased substantially for the past couple of months

Cheers


----------



## dfrancis

Dear Members,

I had couple of queries related to 
a) Offers and Resignation letters
b) PCC ( India)

a) I joined CompanyA in 09 which was in a turmoil and the offer letter that I got issued was from the CompanyA. Being a huge company then, the company was acquired by CompanyB. So I have my offer letter from CompanyA and resignation letter from CompanyB.My agent has just gone ahead and put the details of my CompanyA only for the EOI. I do have all the Form16's and Bank statements in place for this tenure.
Would there be any issues?
My third firm, CompanyC changed its name to CompanyCD after obtaining a huge round of funding. So I had two offer letters and two resignation letters while at the same company. Here as well , my agent has gone ahead and put the details of only CompanyC. 
Once again, will this give rise to future issues?

b) PCC- I am from Bangalore and have my passport with a Bangalore address. However, right now I am shuttling in an out on weekends. My police verification has been done for Blore address long back. Should I go ahead and get the PCC from Bangalore Passport Office? My 6-month-old kid also has Bangalore address.
Unfortunately, my wife has her Kerela address, but has added my name to spouse details. Will she need to go get her PCC done from Kerela? The only thing that I have is marriage certificate and since I am shuttling in and out of Bangalore, I was sceptical of sending her to Kerela ( what if the verification happens while both of us are away in Chennai and Kerela).

My apologies on the long thread, but any inputs would help. My agent is so chilled out, he sometimes gives me goosebumps.

Wishing all the members the very best.


----------



## fugitive_4u

dfrancis said:


> a) I joined CompanyA in 09 which was in a turmoil and the offer letter that I got issued was from the CompanyA. Being a huge company then, the company was acquired by CompanyB. So I have my offer letter from CompanyA and resignation letter from CompanyB.My agent has just gone ahead and put the details of my CompanyA only for the EOI. I do have all the Form16's and Bank statements in place for this tenure.
> Would there be any issues?
> My third firm, CompanyC changed its name to CompanyCD after obtaining a huge round of funding. So I had two offer letters and two resignation letters while at the same company. Here as well , my agent has gone ahead and put the details of only CompanyC.
> Once again, will this give rise to future issues?


There will be no issues. Just mention the company name as Company A / Company B. I believe the Skill Assessment has been done the same way too.



dfrancis said:


> b) PCC- I am from Bangalore and have my passport with a Bangalore address. However, right now I am shuttling in an out on weekends. My police verification has been done for Blore address long back. Should I go ahead and get the PCC from Bangalore Passport Office? My 6-month-old kid also has Bangalore address.
> Unfortunately, my wife has her Kerela address, but has added my name to spouse details. Will she need to go get her PCC done from Kerela? The only thing that I have is marriage certificate and since I am shuttling in and out of Bangalore, I was sceptical of sending her to Kerela ( what if the verification happens while both of us are away in Chennai and Kerela).


Just get the PCC done in Bangalore. For your wife, you may need to attach local address proof of Bangalore. Else the verification may take a long time. In your case, since the Police Verification was done during Passport issuance / renewal, they might issue PCC then and there. 

Good Luck


----------



## Panda112

Is it necessary to fill out temporary addresses in form 80? During my job, i moved between towns every 3-4 months. Do i need to include all those? I had included only my house address of the period when i moved outside. CO didn't ask anything in first contact.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Panda112 said:


> Is it necessary to fill out temporary addresses in form 80? During my job, i moved between towns every 3-4 months. Do i need to include all those? I had included only my house address of the period when i moved outside. CO didn't ask anything in first contact.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


You should

Thats why i say Form 80 is the test created by the department to test your seriousness

Cheers


----------



## anilmeka

we have lodged our visa on 28 June'2017, my wife's medicals will expire on 16 Aug '2017(medical were last done in Aug 2016 for student visa , since it is valid for one year they have accepted). till now there is no CO contact. will they ask to redo the medicals again.


----------



## NB

anilmeka said:


> we have lodged our visa on 28 June'2017, my wife's medicals will expire on 16 Aug '2017(medical were last done in Aug 2016 for student visa , since it is valid for one year they have accepted). till now there is no CO contact. will they ask to redo the medicals again.


Quite likely
But Dont be proactive and get it done on your own

Wait for the CO to ask for it

Cheers


----------



## Himadri

newbienz said:


> Quite likely
> But Dont be proactive and get it done on your own
> 
> Wait for the CO to ask for it
> 
> Cheers




Not sure how can you advise something technical like that in so affirming manner.

I feel only a MARA agent should answer that? Are you one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Himadri said:


> Not sure how can you advise something technical like that in so affirming manner.
> 
> I feel only a MARA agent should answer that? Are you one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By this logic, no answers can be given by any member here, as none of us are MARA agents as far as I know

Cheers


----------



## Himadri

newbienz said:


> By this logic, no answers can be given by any member here, as none of us are MARA agents as far as I know
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Yes you are right, try learning to use words - in my opinion, citing example, I feel so. 

Just don't try to be someone who know it all. Coz, no- one in the forum knows it exactly and don't wish to get confused.

Be responsible in your information sharing and try to back with the source .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

anilmeka said:


> we have lodged our visa on 28 June'2017, my wife's medicals will expire on 16 Aug '2017(medical were last done in Aug 2016 for student visa , since it is valid for one year they have accepted). till now there is no CO contact. will they ask to redo the medicals again.


I won't do the medicals if i was you till CO asks me.


----------



## hasansins

op2: Don't mind me I just came here to watch the fight. op2:


----------



## dfrancis

Himadri said:


> Yes you are right, try learning to use words - in my opinion, citing example, I feel so.
> 
> Just don't try to be someone who know it all. Coz, no- one in the forum knows it exactly and don't wish to get confused.
> 
> Be responsible in your information sharing and try to back with the source .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wooooowoooh...cool down mate.
He was just trying to weigh in. Just cited his opinion as is. No mouth-piece but I think we should be able to take in inputs as is. If the member does not understand, probably there would be a new question on that. Anyone can weigh in 

Cool down fellas, we have a weekend coming up and we need a good break cos 9th is coming up..Cheers....:tea:


----------



## Himadri

hasansins said:


> op2: Don't mind me I just came here to watch the fight. op2:




Isn't it good entertainment for all of us waiting for Divine Grant! 

Pops trying to dictate members!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salary

Himadri said:


> Yes you are right, try learning to use words - in my opinion, citing example, I feel so.
> 
> Just don't try to be someone who know it all. Coz, no- one in the forum knows it exactly and don't wish to get confused.
> 
> Be responsible in your information sharing and try to back with the source .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with an attitude like that in Australia.

newbienz, thank you for your contributions, don't worry about the troll. Your suggestions are straightforward and logical. If anyone gets "confused", they probably wouldn't survive in Australia.


----------



## dfrancis

hasansins said:


> op2: Don't mind me I just came here to watch the fight. op2:


Good to see you on this thread mate...


----------



## Himadri

Salary said:


> Good luck with an attitude like that in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz, thank you for your contributions, don't worry about the troll. Your suggestions are straightforward and logical. If anyone gets "confused", they probably wouldn't survive in Australia.




Wondering where did this comes from? New Id?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Himadri said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite likely
> But Dont be proactive and get it done on your own
> 
> Wait for the CO to ask for it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how can you advise something technical like that in so affirming manner.
> 
> I feel only a MARA agent should answer that? Are you one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did you misunderstand what he was saying? The guy simply said that there is a high possibility and that one should wait till the CO asks. What's wrong with that and why do we need a MARA agent for that?


----------



## hasansins

dfrancis said:


> Good to see you on this thread mate...


Yes I was just eating my lunch and wanted to read this topic:music: Good luck on 9th materay2:


----------



## manpan18

Himadri said:


> Salary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with an attitude like that in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz, thank you for your contributions, don't worry about the troll. Your suggestions are straightforward and logical. If anyone gets "confused", they probably wouldn't survive in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering where did this comes from? New Id?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good luck with a brain like that in Australia!


----------



## dfrancis

manpan18 said:


> Good luck with a brain like that in Australia!


 hahaha....I think Manpan...
the thread just got twittered.....

Cool down folks....


----------



## dfrancis

And as I do the pacifying act...

Just found out that for 4 years my wife has been paying taxes to the government with the wrong name and to worsen it all with the wrong gender as well. Apparently, when she joined as a fresher, she had the company officials make a PAN card for her...

There goes my weekend.... 

Any inputs...I reached out to the Income Tax department and they have asked to go to their office to get it rectified. Will it be a problem as I submit the Form 16's ?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Himadri said:


> Not sure how can you advise something technical like that in so affirming manner.
> 
> I feel only a MARA agent should answer that? Are you one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops that was a bit curt :brick: ! You could have been a little wise in your choice of that remark as most of the folks answering queries are going the extra mile to ensure that their info and knowledge is shared for the greater good of all of us. 

Most of the folks comment and suggest based purely on personal experience while filing and also from the knowledge through blogs, forum writeups and through interactions. 

In addition there is nothing too technical about the query posed and the answer given was very logical given the circumstance queried upon.

On a lighter note are you a MARA agent who was offended by the answer ? I kid I kid....

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

dfrancis said:


> And as I do the pacifying act...
> 
> Just found out that for 4 years my wife has been paying taxes to the government with the wrong name and to worsen it all with the wrong gender as well. Apparently, when she joined as a fresher, she had the company officials make a PAN card for her...
> 
> There goes my weekend....
> 
> Any inputs...I reached out to the Income Tax department and they have asked to go to their office to get it rectified. Will it be a problem as I submit the Form 16's ?


Better visit the tax department office . I know its frustrating but visit once at least. See if they can issue something with correction.
Don't forget to carry the prints of docs with wrong name and gender. May be they can put some stamp with corrections along with correcting their data.

Note : Is everything correct on Form 16 ? If yes, then dont worry much.


----------



## JP Mosa

dfrancis said:


> And as I do the pacifying act...
> 
> Just found out that for 4 years my wife has been paying taxes to the government with the wrong name and to worsen it all with the wrong gender as well. Apparently, when she joined as a fresher, she had the company officials make a PAN card for her...
> 
> There goes my weekend....
> 
> Any inputs...I reached out to the Income Tax department and they have asked to go to their office to get it rectified. Will it be a problem as I submit the Form 16's ?




Get the rectification letter from IT Dept


Take a letter from your partner's company HR on letter head stating that PAN applied by them as you mentioned it was applied by her company.

Keep all the communication you made during these requests through mail.

If her bank account connected to same PAN card before applying the Visa, attach a coy of it.

Write an explanation stating what all you mentioned above


Good luck



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

dfrancis said:


> And as I do the pacifying act...
> 
> Just found out that for 4 years my wife has been paying taxes to the government with the wrong name and to worsen it all with the wrong gender as well. Apparently, when she joined as a fresher, she had the company officials make a PAN card for her...
> 
> There goes my weekend....
> 
> Any inputs...I reached out to the Income Tax department and they have asked to go to their office to get it rectified. Will it be a problem as I submit the Form 16's ?


Get this sorted out with tax department asap. check the details on the form 16 if that has correct information I do not think it should be any problem. once you get the name and gender details sorted out get new documents with updated details prepared and kept ready in case there is any requirement you may submit those evidences


----------



## dfrancis

sharma1981 said:


> Better visit the tax department office . I know its frustrating but visit once at least. See if they can issue something with correction.
> Don't forget to carry the prints of docs with wrong name and gender. May be they can put some stamp with corrections along with correcting their data.
> 
> Note : Is everything correct on Form 16 ? If yes, then dont worry much.


Thanks, Sharma

Unfortunately, it is not. There is no gender although on Form 16.
However, in all the records her name is A.B.C but in the Form 16s, it is A.C.B.

I do not have any other documents to support that ABC and ACB are the same. Adding to the complication is that after marriage she changed her name to A.D.

Will go by your inputs and try and visit the Income Tax dept. The only hope is that they issue some kind of acknowledgement. But given the month, I am not even sure whether they will entertain these kinds of queries.:faint2:.

My only worry is can I get this done within a stipulated time.


----------



## sharma1981

dfrancis said:


> Thanks, Sharma
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not. There is no gender although on Form 16.
> However, in all the records her name is A.B.C but in the Form 16s, it is A.C.B.
> 
> I do not have any other documents to support that ABC and ACB are the same. Adding to the complication is that after marriage she changed her name to A.D.
> 
> Will go by your inputs and try and visit the Income Tax dept. The only hope is that they issue some kind of acknowledgement. But given the month, I am not even sure whether they will entertain these kinds of queries.:faint2:.
> 
> My only worry is can I get this done within a stipulated time.


I think a visit won't harm. If the case is only of wrong order of name fragments, then you can create one affidavit in your wife name. The affidavit should be from your wife. Mention all the name variations in that highlighting that those are name variations of the same person. That will be OK for CO. Also, add the name variations details in Form 80 and Form 1221

Google for same name variations affidavit template
In the same affidavit you can mention about name after marriage.


----------



## PANZIND

sharma1981 said:


> I think a visit won't harm. If the case is only of wrong order of name fragments, then you can create one affidavit in your wife name. The affidavit should be from your wife. Mention all the name variations in that highlighting that those are name variations of the same person. That will be OK for CO.
> In the same affidavit you can mention about name after marriage.




In form 80 or 1221 you can specify the other known names of individual I guess. Pls chk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

PANZIND said:


> In form 80 or 1221 you can specify the other known names of individual I guess. Pls chk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes form 80 and form 1221 has sections for highlighting such things. In addition to this an affidavit will make life easy.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

dfrancis said:


> And as I do the pacifying act...
> 
> Just found out that for 4 years my wife has been paying taxes to the government with the wrong name and to worsen it all with the wrong gender as well. Apparently, when she joined as a fresher, she had the company officials make a PAN card for her...
> 
> There goes my weekend....
> 
> Any inputs...I reached out to the Income Tax department and they have asked to go to their office to get it rectified. Will it be a problem as I submit the Form 16's ?


I had changed my name recently on PAN Card as the perils of having a long name along with immaculate clerical mistakes that the desk staff is capable of doing because of work overload (or rather at comfort ) eventually caught up and had to do that through the eMudhra site. 

All I had to do is submit identity proof like Passport, Aadhar Card having the address details etc along with recent passport photographs. It had taken around 3 weeks for me to get an updated PAN Card reflecting the corrections.

In my view you can go ahead and upload the documents, however once the new PAN card is issued upload the same. Also it is advisable to check the name on the PAN Card and the name on the file. In my case this was different and I got the corrections done on my government ID's to reflect the same name.


----------



## vikaschandra

dfrancis said:


> Thanks, Sharma
> 
> Unfortunately, it is not. There is no gender although on Form 16.
> However, in all the records her name is A.B.C but in the Form 16s, it is A.C.B.
> 
> I do not have any other documents to support that ABC and ACB are the same. Adding to the complication is that after marriage she changed her name to A.D.
> 
> Will go by your inputs and try and visit the Income Tax dept. The only hope is that they issue some kind of acknowledgement. But given the month, I am not even sure whether they will entertain these kinds of queries.:faint2:.
> 
> My only worry is can I get this done within a stipulated time.


I believe Form 16 should have the PAN Card number which should help you to prove the fact that it was paid for the same person and only mistake happened was with the name.. further to the name change of your spouse post marriage get an affidavit prepared which would say person ABC and AD are the same person and the name was changed post marriage hopefully that would work out


----------



## dfrancis

Thanks everyone for weighing in. Just reaffirms my faith in this forum and the knowledge sharing mentality/ philosophy

Here is what I think would be best
1) Highlight in Form 80, Form 1221 in the names known category all the names( before marriage, after marriage and other variations)
2) Prepare an affidavit to highlight the same( additional document)
3) Take all the print outs of the attempt to change the name ( atleast it would serve as an acknowledgement)
4) Hopefully get the attention of the officer at Income Tax department and see if this can be done.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

Maverick_VJ said:


> There is negligible progress and looks like there are hardly any grants atleast from Immitracker analytics, as I too follow it closely.
> 
> Hopefully, carrying a little bit of optimism comforting myself that people are getting grants who are not registered on Immitracker eep: .


you see, from statistical point of view, tracker has ~10% of all applicants, so you can assume if you see 1 grant 9 other have not been reported... but... if you don't see any - it only means that there were very very very few grants if any...


----------



## AnkurMalik

There are 279 cases on ImmiTracker for 2613 with 65 points. Anyone has insight on this if I am missing something or calculating it wrong.


----------



## sharma1981

dfrancis said:


> Thanks everyone for weighing in. Just reaffirms my faith in this forum and the knowledge sharing mentality/ philosophy
> 
> Here is what I think would be best
> 1) Highlight in Form 80, Form 1221 in the names known category all the names( before marriage, after marriage and other variations)
> 2) Prepare an affidavit to highlight the same( additional document)
> 3) Take all the print outs of the attempt to change the name ( atleast it would serve as an acknowledgement)
> 4) Hopefully get the attention of the officer at Income Tax department and see if this can be done.
> 
> Regards


That sounds OK.
I think Highlighting in Form 80, form 1221 with necessary explanations and an affidavit from your wife should suffice. If the income tax officer hears too then it will be added bonus.

Best wishes.


----------



## PANZIND

Usually, from experienced forum members, after how much time after lodging 189 Visa application does the first action takes place.

And what is it?


----------



## vikaschandra

PANZIND said:


> Usually, from experienced forum members, after how much time after lodging 189 Visa application does the first action takes place.
> 
> And what is it?


First Action could be anything

Direct Grant
Receiving Immi Commencement email
CO contact requesting additional evidences if required

for second and third the contact can come anytime from 4-12 weeks


----------



## sharma1981

PANZIND said:


> Usually, from experienced forum members, after how much time after lodging 189 Visa application does the first action takes place.
> 
> And what is it?


Varies from 10 days to 6 months


----------



## andreyx108b

AnkurMalik said:


> There are 279 cases on ImmiTracker for 2613 with 65 points. Anyone has insight on this if I am missing something or calculating it wrong.


I would say 2613 group has about 30% sample on the tracker... so multiply this by at least three and u would see the real pic.


----------



## andreyx108b

PANZIND said:


> Usually, from experienced forum members, after how much time after lodging 189 Visa application does the first action takes place.
> 
> And what is it?


usually 2-6 weeks, CO allocation and requests (if any).


----------



## AnkurMalik

andreyx108b said:


> I would say 2613 group has about 30% sample on the tracker... so multiply this by at least three and u would see the real pic.


 65 pointers wait will reach 3-4 months if there are 700-800 in this group. Tough situation, I was expecting an invite in September first round but it seems, it will take more than that.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Section-20 in Form 80 asks for details of tertiary education and qualifications. Do we need to provide 10th/12th education details as well ? Also, do we need to upload 10th/12th certificate marksheets as well? I ask this as I have both of these documents in Non-English language which I will have to get translated. I want to do that only if it is required.


----------



## Panda112

newbienz said:


> You should
> 
> Thats why i say Form 80 is the test created by the department to test your seriousness
> 
> Cheers


So, to update the form (addresses), should i send in the form 80 again or is there any correction form?

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sumitgupta22 said:


> Section-20 in Form 80 asks for details of tertiary education and qualifications. Do we need to provide 10th/12th education details as well ? Also, do we need to upload 10th/12th certificate marksheets as well? I ask this as I have both of these documents in Non-English language which I will have to get translated. I want to do that only if it is required.


As it says "Tertiary education details" which would mean anything beyond primary and secondary School leaving and +2 would be considered as primary and secondary hence it would not be required just proceed with providing university details


----------



## sumitgupta22

vikaschandra said:


> As it says "Tertiary education details" which would mean anything beyond primary and secondary School leaving and +2 would be considered as primary and secondary hence it would not be required just proceed with providing university details


Thanks Vikas


----------



## vikaschandra

Panda112 said:


> So, to update the form (addresses), should i send in the form 80 again or is there any correction form?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


You can provide form 1023 (Notification to incorrect answers) 

How many address change do you need to provide? if they are many I would prefer filling in form 80 again and uploading it marked as updated.


----------



## kralez

What's happening on the 9th? did I miss something?


----------



## jazz25

kralez said:


> What's happening on the 9th? did I miss something?


Next Skillselect invitation round


----------



## singh1982

Folks, I wanted to clarify something. I am not claiming points for partner, considering this - do I need to upload educational or work related proofs for my spouse?

Proofs for functional English have been uploaded though!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

singh1982 said:


> Folks, I wanted to clarify something. I am not claiming points for partner, considering this - do I need to upload educational or work related proofs for my spouse?
> 
> Proofs for functional English have been uploaded though!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Form 80 and Form 1221 has to be filled for both. When your partner fills that she needs to add her employment details. If i was CO i will surely ask you to validate.
So upload proof for everything whatever form 80/form 1221 asks you to enter. Fill these forms properly to your full knowledge and support with all possible evidences.


----------



## Auspr18

Is my health declaration working for anyone? Have been trying to fill the declaration form since yesterday but the server seems to be down. Anyone else facing the same problem?


----------



## sharma1981

Auspr18 said:


> Is my health declaration working for anyone? Have been trying to fill the declaration form since yesterday but the server seems to be down. Anyone else facing the same problem?


Someone mentioned something similar today so appears to be a website issue. Please try after few hours


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sharma1981 said:


> Someone mentioned something similar today so appears to be a website issue. Please try after few hours


Please note that during most weekends there will scheduled maintenance due to which there will be issues while updating and loading documents. These are all timed towards the weekends. Everything should be back to normal at the start of the week.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Au16

Any grant yet ?


----------



## singh1982

sharma1981 said:


> Form 80 and Form 1221 has to be filled for both. When your partner fills that she needs to add her employment details. If i was CO i will surely ask you to validate.
> So upload proof for everything whatever form 80/form 1221 asks you to enter. Fill these forms properly to your full knowledge and support with all possible evidences.


Great, thanks sharmaji!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me where I can get list of documents required to be submitted when we apply for Visa in 3rd Stage.


----------



## NB

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can get list of documents required to be submitted when we apply for Visa in 3rd Stage.


What is 3rd stage ?

Cheers


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

After we receive invitation. Currently I have submitted EOI and waiting for invite.


----------



## NB

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> After we receive invitation. Currently I have submitted EOI and waiting for invite.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ist-documents-submitted-visa.html#post9486770

This is a good place to start
Add and remove documents as necessary

Cheers


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hey thanks for the info. Just wanted to know if Passport is enough for me and my wife and Date of birth certificate is mandatory while VISA lodge.?


----------



## NB

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for the info. Just wanted to know if Passport is enough for me and my wife and Date of birth certificate is mandatory while VISA lodge.?


A secondary age proof would also be required other then passport 

So you can give that as a birth certificate, Aadhaar card or school leaving certificate if that has your DOB

Make sure that the names are spelled correctly in the evidence you are submitting 
Cheers


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hey thanks for the info. I think 10th class marksheet will also work.


----------



## karanbansal91

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for the info. I think 10th class marksheet will also work.


Yes 10th mark sheet works.


----------



## Panda112

Worked in 4 different districts of Nepal because my duty stations changed.
Although I did live in each place for some time and travelled back and forth, my address remained same as my home address.

I think I might be able to fit in the details in form 1023. However, maybe it's OK to send in the updated form 80 also to make it easier for CO?


vikaschandra said:


> You can provide form 1023 (Notification to incorrect answers)
> 
> How many address change do you need to provide? if they are many I would prefer filling in form 80 again and uploading it marked as updated.


----------



## karanbansal91

Any one best panel doctor for medicals in PUNJAB, INDIA???

Less time consuming and less crowded preferred.


----------



## charansingh.sai

Guys query about a section in form 80 Part E International travel / moments

When I was doing my Masters in France. I travelled to few countries in europe by road for small holidays (not more than a 5 days).. But I don't remember the exact dates.. Do I need to fill each for every trip to other country even if it was for 2 day? With exact dates? What if I skip?



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

charansingh.sai said:


> Guys query about a section in form 80 Part E International travel / moments
> 
> When I was doing my Masters in France. I travelled to few countries in europe by road for small holidays (not more than a 5 days).. But I don't remember the exact dates.. Do I need to fill each for every trip to other country even if it was for 2 day? With exact dates? What if I skip?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Better then skipping altogether, is give the dates to the best you can remember

Cheers


----------



## Deer_

Hi guys,

I am confused do I have to mention my family members in he application, even if they are independent and not immigrating with me?
If I did not add them to the application that means I also should not mention them in Form 80?
Please clarify this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jithooos

Deer_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am confused do I have to mention my family members in he application, even if they are independent and not immigrating with me?
> If I did not add them to the application that means I also should not mention them in Form 80?
> Please clarify this issue. Thanks in advance.


Yes, you do have to mention about all your immediate family members as asked in form 80 even if they are not migrating with you. Form 80 even requires deceased members to be mentioned. It's clearly written on the page where you need to fill it.


----------



## che.mostafa

jithooos said:


> Yes, you do have to mention about all your immediate family members as asked in form 80 even if they are not migrating with you. Form 80 even requires deceased members to be mentioned. It's clearly written on the page where you need to fill it.




Thank you this is helpful. I think this also means I should mention them in the visa application itself, shouldn't I?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

singh1982 said:


> Great, thanks sharmaji!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Also, should I infer that one should provide all proofs of stuff mentioned in forms 80 and 1221?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

singh1982 said:


> Also, should I infer that one should provide all proofs of stuff mentioned in forms 80 and 1221?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




Most of the details furnished in those forms will be supported by evidences( passport, employment proofs, address proof, birth certificate etc). If there is anything missed out it's definitely recommended to supply that beforehand, so that the CO is convinced about the authenticity. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai

newbienz said:


> Better then skipping altogether, is give the dates to the best you can remember
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Mate!


----------



## singh1982

jithooos said:


> Most of the details furnished in those forms will be supported by evidences( passport, employment proofs, address proof, birth certificate etc). If there is anything missed out it's definitely recommended to supply that beforehand, so that the CO is convinced about the authenticity.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I get the idea, thanks....How about expired passports?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> OK, I get the idea, thanks....How about expired passports?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Give at least one previous passport scans, if not all

Cheers


----------



## Five56

Hi,

You need to include only members migrating with you in the VISA application.
I have included my wife and my son
I have not included my mother and brother

Please search for the following keywords in google and go to the .border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

"visa 189 Member of Family Unit"

However in Form 80 you need to provide information of all including deceased.

This is what I have done.

I request Senior members to confirm.


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> Give at least one previous passport scans, if not all
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz, jithoos...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Five56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to include only members migrating with you in the VISA application.
> I have included my wife and my son
> I have not included my mother and brother
> 
> Please search for the following keywords in google and go to the .border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx
> 
> "visa 189 Member of Family Unit"
> 
> However in Form 80 you need to provide information of all including deceased.
> 
> This is what I have done.
> 
> I request Senior members to confirm.


That's fine. In Form 80 you include everyone as asked. In visa application, only migrating family members.


----------



## JP Mosa

Five56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> You need to include only members migrating with you in the VISA application.
> 
> I have included my wife and my son
> 
> I have not included my mother and brother
> 
> 
> 
> Please search for the following keywords in google and go to the .border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> "visa 189 Member of Family Unit"
> 
> 
> 
> However in Form 80 you need to provide information of all including deceased.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> I request Senior members to confirm.




I concur

That's right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achalbarla

Hi All,

It Seems processing time of VISA 189 has been increased from 4 to 8 months.
Not very sure if it had been always like this or recently changed.
Any Thoughts ?

75 per cent of applications processed	90 per cent of applications processed
8 months 11 months

BR// AB


----------



## jithooos

achalbarla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It Seems processing time of VISA 189 has been increased from 4 to 8 months.
> Not very sure if it had been always like this or recently changed.
> Any Thoughts ?
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed	90 per cent of applications processed
> 8 months 11 months
> 
> BR// AB


You read it right. Processing time shot up for 189/190 visas. This was updated recently.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

newbienz said:


> Give at least one previous passport scans, if not all
> 
> Cheers


All pages?


----------



## rvd

che.mostafa said:


> Thank you this is helpful. I think this also means I should mention them in the visa application itself, shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Five56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to include only members migrating with you in the VISA application.
> I have included my wife and my son
> I have not included my mother and brother
> 
> Please search for the following keywords in google and go to the .border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx
> 
> "visa 189 Member of Family Unit"
> 
> However in Form 80 you need to provide information of all including deceased.
> 
> This is what I have done.
> 
> I request Senior members to confirm.


I agree with the above quote post.


----------



## NB

AnaTheDreamer said:


> All pages?


The personal information page and the main page only

Cheers


----------



## che.mostafa

rvd said:


> I agree with the above quote post.



Yep that is more logic, as some may have immediate family members who are not migrating, those should be mentioned in the application as non-immigrating. Thank you for the enlightenment


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Why is it taking too long to add my newborn baby in the application? It has been 3 weeks now


----------



## rvd

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Why is it taking too long to add my newborn baby in the application? It has been 3 weeks now


Almost everything is taking too long with DIBP on PR process. At the moment we do not have any other option other than waiting, waiting and keep on waiting till DIBP opens the floodgate.


----------



## AA_457_189

Hi Guys,
This is my first post in this thread and I need your advise badly.

I have applied for PR in April 2017 and one CO contact happened in same month. Till then waiting for an update.

I have been nominated for an immediate onshore role requirement and company will be raising a 457 Visa in another one week.

Since I have to take up the role asap , it may not be advisable to inform the company about the ongoing PR process ( which the assessment in progress state ).

Our questions are :
1. Will the company know of an ongoing PR process when lodging for 457 Visa ( any validation mail would be sent to them from DIBP ? ) 

2. Once 457 is lodged, in the meantime if we get our PR granted and assuming 457 grant comes around the same time , then does anything happen to the granted PR ? ( I am dependent in PR application ).

3. Will DIBP process 457 when PR application is in progress ? 

4. If I am granted PR after my work visa grant, but I am yet to travel. Will there be any impacts to me or to company in terms of formalities.

The reason I am asking is we hope 457 processing or 457 grant should not affect the PR grant.

Looking for your advise and reply.

Thanks


----------



## singh1982

AA_457_189 said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my first post in this thread and I need your advise badly.
> 
> I have applied for PR in April 2017 and one CO contact happened in same month. Till then waiting for an update.
> 
> I have been nominated for an immediate onshore role requirement and company will be raising a 457 Visa in another one week.
> 
> Since I have to take up the role asap , it may not be advisable to inform the company about the ongoing PR process ( which the assessment in progress state ).
> 
> Our questions are :
> 1. Will the company know of an ongoing PR process when lodging for 457 Visa ( any validation mail would be sent to them from DIBP ? )
> 
> 2. Once 457 is lodged, in the meantime if we get our PR granted and assuming 457 grant comes around the same time , then does anything happen to the granted PR ? ( I am dependent in PR application ).
> 
> 3. Will DIBP process 457 when PR application is in progress ?
> 
> 4. If I am granted PR after my work visa grant, but I am yet to travel. Will there be any impacts to me or to company in terms of formalities.
> 
> The reason I am asking is we hope 457 processing or 457 grant should not affect the PR grant.
> 
> Looking for your advise and reply.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I have read this in posts earlier which says that newest visa overrides earlier one, ie it 457 will cancel the 189 if it arrives later, but experts need to pitch in.

Also, I think u shud be Frank with ur employer about ur ongoing pr application, it may be difficult but ur org may be able to transfer u to aus on 189, wudnt day be great.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid_Aus

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post. Need to knw if anybody got a grant in 2017 for Subclass 190. I have lodged my application on 24th june and front loaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals.

Thanks


----------



## chvarma80

What did co ask?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasaraos

Sid_Aus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post. Need to knw if anybody got a grant in 2017 for Subclass 190. I have lodged my application on 24th june and front loaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Thanks


Over 200 as per per immitracker (note that immitracker only has a subset, some say only 10% folks put up their case in immitracker) 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...acker-sc190/analytics/visa-grants-by-period-1


----------



## NB

suhasaraos said:


> Over 200 as per per immitracker (note that immitracker only has a subset, some say only 10% folks put up their case in immitracker)
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...acker-sc190/analytics/visa-grants-by-period-1


You are correct 
In fact the figure is closer to 5-6% as per a recent DIBP comment on the social media on this issue

Cheers


----------



## yamaha5225

Can someone please guide me on the best and easy way to pay the visa fees? I am planning to pay about half of the amount from my bank account and the other half from my credit card. Is it possible? I have linked my account and credit card on Paypal. Can I load the cash into paypal(half of the amount from my bank account and the other half from my credit card) and then use paypal to pay the visa fees?


----------



## sharma1981

yamaha5225 said:


> Can someone please guide me on the best and easy way to pay the visa fees? I am planning to pay about half of the amount from my bank account and the other half from my credit card. Is it possible? I have linked my account and credit card on Paypal. Can I load the cash into paypal(half of the amount from my bank account and the other half from my credit card) and then use paypal to pay the visa fees?


Congrats for the excellent PTE run.

Reg. the split of payment amount query , i haven't heard such thing.

Either 
a) you buy a travel card (need to talk with bank authority as they might ask some travel proof. But if you visit them they might agree)
b) A friend who has Australian card
c) Check with bank if they allow you Payment amount in single transaction OR not


----------



## NB

yamaha5225 said:


> Can someone please guide me on the best and easy way to pay the visa fees? I am planning to pay about half of the amount from my bank account and the other half from my credit card. Is it possible? I have linked my account and credit card on Paypal. Can I load the cash into paypal(half of the amount from my bank account and the other half from my credit card) and then use paypal to pay the visa fees?


Talk to your credit card provider and ask him that if you prepay the extra amount to them in advance, if they can increase your limit temporarily so that you can pay in a single shot from the card

It's a viable solution

I had done it once but that was for an Indian item purchase much above my normal limit
The bank agreed and allowed me

No harm in trying 

Cheers


----------



## yamaha5225

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats for the excellent PTE run.
> 
> Reg. the split of payment amount query , i haven't heard such thing.


Thanks Sharma1981!

Infact I read somewhere on the internet that one can load cash into a Paypal account.
So I was thinking if it is possible to load sufficient cash into paypal by using multiple linked cards. Once I have sufficient cash loaded, use Paypal to pay the fees. Maybe it is not possible.


----------



## NB

yamaha5225 said:


> Thanks Sharma1981!
> 
> Infact I read somewhere on the internet that one can load cash into a Paypal account.
> So I was thinking if it is possible to load sufficient cash into paypal by using multiple linked cards. Once I have sufficient cash loaded, use Paypal to pay the fees. Maybe it is not possible.


PayPal is accepted by DIBP as an accepted method of payment
No issues on that front

But the fees first by your bank for loading into PayPal in USD and then PayPal again charging you for converting to AUD, may make it very costly for you
Calculate your total cost before taking a decision 


Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

yamaha5225 said:


> Thanks Sharma1981!
> 
> Infact I read somewhere on the internet that one can load cash into a Paypal account.
> So I was thinking if it is possible to load sufficient cash into paypal by using multiple linked cards. Once I have sufficient cash loaded, use Paypal to pay the fees. Maybe it is not possible.


TBH i am not aware of this. Better to check with paypal and then validate before loading.

One thing which i would suggest to arrange for payment to avoid delay in your application processing considering many people are waiting after submission.


----------



## yamaha5225

Thanks newbienz and sharma1981 for the helpful tips.


----------



## Guest

mikail, application with family take bit longer to process. you will have to be patient as sometimes it can take a month also to add a new born baby to the application.


----------



## jithooos

Good mng guys 

Just received A mail from CO asking for more info. My case has been allocated to GSM Brisbane. 

CO has asked for my exit/entry stamps to various countries to waiver Singapore PCC. Since I work on ships, I would have travelled to almost 30 countries in last 5 years to join ship. And all of my ships were registered in Singapore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Just a quick clarification. 

Shall i upload my requested info the same way we uploaded all other documents and then press IP ? Or is there any other particular section for this ? I have been asked for all exit/entry stamps and previous visas in passport.


----------



## mariner86

so you had not uploaded all your passports pages before they the CO contacted you?


----------



## jithooos

mariner86 said:


> so you had not uploaded all your passports pages before they the CO contacted you?


No, I did not. I uploaded only the pages with personal details. I have an expired passport which has exit/entry stamps and expired visas. Need to upload that too.


----------



## Panda112

jithooos said:


> No, I did not. I uploaded only the pages with personal details. I have an expired passport which has exit/entry stamps and expired visas. Need to upload that too.


Upload each document under their respective section and press IP. There is no separate section that says "additional document requested by CO"

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Panda112 said:


> Upload each document under their respective section and press IP. There is no separate section that says "additional document requested by CO"
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Send an email also to the CO confirming that you have uploaded the Passport stamps pages as asked and attach the set of scans for easy review

Cheers


----------



## tihenry

Seems like there are no grants today.. Was hoping there would be some


----------



## rvd

yamaha5225 said:


> Thanks Sharma1981!
> 
> Infact I read somewhere on the internet that one can load cash into a Paypal account.
> So I was thinking if it is possible to load sufficient cash into paypal by using multiple linked cards. Once I have sufficient cash loaded, use Paypal to pay the fees. Maybe it is not possible.


As far as I know if we make pay the additional payment to our credit card automatically the credit limit increases. For example if my card has limit of 2000 then when I pay of additional 100 the limit becomes 2100. 

It worked for me (NOT IN INDIA for visa fees); however as a trial I tried with my HSBC Indian credit card by paying extra 100 Rs then my limit was showing with additionally paid 100.

In all cases call your credit card's customer care and check before proceeding.


----------



## rvd

Based on my previous readings from this forum:

Scenario 1:

Your 189 PR is under process (considering the current timeline it is getting delayed for a longer period).

Your employer applies 457 visa and get granted still 189 is under process.

When your 189 PR is granted your visa status will become PR as the new visa overrides the earlier visa.

No issues with this scenario

Scenario 2:

Your 189 PR is under process.

Your employer applies 457 visa and your 189 is granted while 457 is under process.

If 457 is granted before it is cancelled by your employer then the new visa overrides the earlier visa that means you lose your PR status.

It is better to check with good MARA agent or call DIBP confirm the same.

_*Once you get clarified kindly post here.*_








AA_457_189 said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my first post in this thread and I need your advise badly.
> 
> I have applied for PR in April 2017 and one CO contact happened in same month. Till then waiting for an update.
> 
> I have been nominated for an immediate onshore role requirement and company will be raising a 457 Visa in another one week.
> 
> Since I have to take up the role asap , it may not be advisable to inform the company about the ongoing PR process ( which the assessment in progress state ).
> 
> Our questions are :
> 1. Will the company know of an ongoing PR process when lodging for 457 Visa ( any validation mail would be sent to them from DIBP ? )
> 
> 2. Once 457 is lodged, in the meantime if we get our PR granted and assuming 457 grant comes around the same time , then does anything happen to the granted PR ? ( I am dependent in PR application ).
> 
> 3. Will DIBP process 457 when PR application is in progress ?
> 
> 4. If I am granted PR after my work visa grant, but I am yet to travel. Will there be any impacts to me or to company in terms of formalities.
> 
> The reason I am asking is we hope 457 processing or 457 grant should not affect the PR grant.
> 
> Looking for your advise and reply.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## DDraper

Hi everyone,

I recently got contacted by a case officer from DIBP who requested for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse that covers 12 months prior to our invitation in June.

We have been in relationship for 2 years, married and living together for 6 months, and in the application I have provided the following information:
- Marriage certificate (translated and certified).

- Travel photographs with friends and family

- Email history that goes back 2 years (screenshot of Gmail).

- Joint tenancy agreement at our current place (since January this year).

I am not sure what else I can provide as further proof. We do not have a joint bank account or joint utility bills. The only other thing that I can think of is out message history (on Facebook and other channels), that includes several thousand messages. I am worried that even that might not be enough. Do you have any suggestions?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## AA_457_189

rvd said:


> Based on my previous readings from this forum:
> 
> Scenario 1:
> 
> Your 189 PR is under process (considering the current timeline it is getting delayed for a longer period).
> 
> Your employer applies 457 visa and get granted still 189 is under process.
> 
> When your 189 PR is granted your visa status will become PR as the new visa overrides the earlier visa.
> 
> No issues with this scenario
> 
> Scenario 2:
> 
> Your 189 PR is under process.
> 
> Your employer applies 457 visa and your 189 is granted while 457 is under process.
> 
> If 457 is granted before it is cancelled by your employer then the new visa overrides the earlier visa that means you lose your PR status.
> 
> It is better to check with good MARA agent or call DIBP confirm the same.
> 
> _*Once you get clarified kindly post here.*_


Yes, i am worried about the scenario 2.


----------



## JP Mosa

DDraper said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently got contacted by a case officer from DIBP who requested for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse that covers 12 months prior to our invitation in June.
> 
> We have been in relationship for 2 years, married and living together for 6 months, and in the application I have provided the following information:
> - Marriage certificate (translated and certified).
> 
> - Travel photographs with friends and family
> 
> - Email history that goes back 2 years (screenshot of Gmail).
> 
> - Joint tenancy agreement at our current place (since January this year).
> 
> I am not sure what else I can provide as further proof. We do not have a joint bank account or joint utility bills. The only other thing that I can think of is out message history (on Facebook and other channels), that includes several thousand messages. I am worried that even that might not be enough. Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you all in advance


Submit Affidavits from both parents/Family members/friends
Since your marriage is 6 months old,submit an Explanation 
Joint travel bookings
regular Phone call records between you both. 
Evidence of sharing of family responsibilities.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Austimmiacnt said:


> mikail, application with family take bit longer to process. you will have to be patient as sometimes it can take a month also to add a new born baby to the application.


Thanks for info bro! Hopefully she can be added soon so HAP ID can be generated.


----------



## sunil0476

AA_457_189 said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my first post in this thread and I need your advise badly.
> 
> I have applied for PR in April 2017 and one CO contact happened in same month. Till then waiting for an update.
> 
> I have been nominated for an immediate onshore role requirement and company will be raising a 457 Visa in another one week.
> 
> Since I have to take up the role asap , it may not be advisable to inform the company about the ongoing PR process ( which the assessment in progress state ).
> 
> Our questions are :
> 1. Will the company know of an ongoing PR process when lodging for 457 Visa ( any validation mail would be sent to them from DIBP ? )
> 
> 2. Once 457 is lodged, in the meantime if we get our PR granted and assuming 457 grant comes around the same time , then does anything happen to the granted PR ? ( I am dependent in PR application ).
> 
> 3. Will DIBP process 457 when PR application is in progress ?
> 
> 4. If I am granted PR after my work visa grant, but I am yet to travel. Will there be any impacts to me or to company in terms of formalities.
> 
> The reason I am asking is we hope 457 processing or 457 grant should not affect the PR grant.
> 
> Looking for your advise and reply.
> 
> Thanks


Very Bleak chances that DIBP will process your 457..worst case your 189 will be overridden by 457 if you get PR earlie and 457 later....which you may not want..Consult MARA agent...that the best option for you..I have been through same 
experience and later decided to sit back and wait for PR..


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> Send an email also to the CO confirming that you have uploaded the Passport stamps pages as asked and attach the set of scans for easy review
> 
> Cheers


Hey Newbienz

I have pressed IP after submitting the required docs. However, its clearly said not to email any attachments to CO in the covering letter.


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> Hey Newbienz
> 
> I have pressed IP after submitting the required docs. However, its clearly said not to email any attachments to CO in the covering letter.


I was not aware of that
Then please don't attach, but do send a reply to the CO that you have uploaded them

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> I was not aware of that
> Then please don't attach, but do send a reply to the CO that you have uploaded them
> 
> Cheers


Alright mate, will do so. Thanks !! 

Cheers


----------



## Landcruiser

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> In fact the figure is closer to 5-6% as per a recent DIBP comment on the social media on this issue
> 
> Cheers


Still it will be a surprise that only those who logged their data in immitracker are waiting in the longer queue and that there might be others getting the grants earlier? I do not think so.

In general the wait times seem to be increasing by the day.


----------



## rvd

Landcruiser said:


> Still it will be a surprise that only those who logged their data in immitracker are waiting in the longer queue and that there might be others getting the grants earlier? I do not think so.
> 
> In general the wait times seem to be increasing by the day.


It is obvious that waiting times are increased that can be confirmed easily from the DIBP's global processing times.

I agree that people are not validated while updating in immitracker the other way around I believe that people are not updating the false information too since if anyone want to give misleading information then grants notification may not be low as of now.


----------



## hasansins

I found this video about DIBP officers. It shows how they work.


----------



## anilmeka

Based on current Immitracker statistics it is taking around 54 - 61 days for CO contact(in cases if any documents are missing) . If you don't get any CO contact with in 61 days hopefully it should be a direct grant 

Visa Lodge: 28-June-2017
Granted: awaiting


----------



## Auspr18

Maverick_VJ said:


> Please note that during most weekends there will scheduled maintenance due to which there will be issues while updating and loading documents. These are all timed towards the weekends. Everything should be back to normal at the start of the week.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Maverick! Not able to submit the health declaration form for the last 4 days. It goes till the last page of submission but doesn't get submitted due to some server issue. They have mentioned on their home page that some users are experiencing this issue and that they are working on a resolution. But no progress for the last 4 days. 

Is there an email id where I could report this? they might provide an alternate link.


----------



## Auspr18

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks Maverick! Not able to submit the health declaration form for the last 4 days. It goes till the last page of submission but doesn't get submitted due to some server issue. They have mentioned on their home page that some users are experiencing this issue and that they are working on a resolution. But no progress for the last 4 days.
> 
> Is there an email id where I could report this? they might provide an alternate link.


Anyone else facing the same issue while submitting the health declaration form? Any workarounds ?Wanted to generate the HapId before lodging the visa to speed up the process.


----------



## 1448513

hasansins said:


> I found this video about DIBP officers. It shows how they work.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HylCkaryugk


Haha, no kiddin.
Somebody ship them some boxes of redbull and gatorate if them helps.


----------



## 1448513

Hi y'all, did a bit of google search about visa processing time that was published within the month and there you go -

(Section 1 - The References)
I read these
ARTICLE 1
*Newsflash* Australia's Visa Processing Could Soon be Privatised
ARTICLE 2 (cited in ARTICLE 1)
Australian Immigration to Get $95m Funding Boost
CONSULTATION PAPER 1 (cited in ARTICLE 2)
https://www.tenders.gov.au/?event=public.atm.showClosed&ATMUUID=0E3954C2-AEBF-48A4-0DB9AC09BEA1E27E
ARTICLE 4
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform
CONSULTATION PAPER 2 (cited in ARTICLE 4)
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper

(Section 2 - The Analysis)
Declaration: I haven't been trying to validate these articles and I choose to analyze the given information in an "as-if true" condition for the sake of argument. So please don't stone me for not being meticulous enough.

According to these documents, the following events happened chronologically like this
- [ARTICLE 2] Australian immigration was set to receive 95.4M (AUD I assumed) on 9 May 2017 (is there evidence that this funding was ever allocated in the end? I assumed there is, since the funds were said to "have been allocated" in the text following this)
- [ARTICLE 2] 35.4M "has been allocated" to explore new technologies to help design and build a new visa processing online platform. 59.9M (exclusive of the first 35.4M, I presume, since these numbers add up to 95.3M, give or take; so by extension, a different project I guess? project 1 - the first 35.4M, is for the design of the online platform; project 2 - the other 59.9M is for biometric storage and so on) will be used over 4 years to enhance biometric storage and processing capabilities (before 6 Jun 2017, when the article came out).
- [ARTICLE 2] These technical upgrades, starting with improved biometric capabilities, (so indicated the outline of at least two independent projects, as I assumed earlier?) will begin on 1 July 2017.
- [MISSING LINK 1] I haven't read any official documents, or unofficial ones for that matter, confirming the implementation of these technical upgrades, and the status of such (of course, some of these materials may be considered confidential to be revealed to the public still, so I'm not expecting much on this front).
- [ARTICLE 1] Much of Australia's visa processing systems could soon be privatized in plans by the DIBP to reduce operational costs...DIBP has been consulting artificial intelligence and robotics companies to help it design a new visa system to help automate more visa assessments...the DIBP may outsource visa administration, such as visa outcome notification, fraud detection and on shore health assessments, but it will maintain control of security assessments, decision review, intelligence work and suchlike. (Okay, so which is which? the privatization/outsourcing - is it a separate thing from the technical upgrades at the beginning of Jul 2017, or the same thing? If so, is it a "project #3", or a continuation of the said technical upgrades? When will this start/have this started?) (decision made on or before 26 Jul 2017, the day this article came out?)
- [CONSULTATION PAPER 1] The DIBP has released this consultation paper to 1) investigate ways to create an efficient, sustainable and innovative service delivery model, 2) explore new technologies and innovative solutions to help design and build a global digital visa processing platform (on or before 23 Jul 2017, deadline of the consultation period) (sorry this should come earlier than the preceding one 'coz of the date but the information was discussed clearly in the former so I put that in the front)

Please don't mix things up with the long-term visa reform cited in ARTICLE 4 and CONSULTATION PAPER 2, which involves reducing the number of visas from 99 to circa 10, 
and delineating between temporary entry and long-term or permanent residence etc. The latter is a reformation of the entire visa system, not the processing algorithm as we have been familiarized with so far. FYI, the long-term visa reform will have its consultation period until 15 Sep 2017.

(Section 3 - The Discussion)
If I'm not mistaken, according to these articles, staff cut the DIBP from will be compensated by implementation of an automated system (which have been put to work since 1 Jul 2017, according to the text); the implementation of said system is to help "improve the visa experience, and by extension, probably to improve, if not maintain, current visa-processing speed. So up to this point, I'm under the impression that had the said system performed according to it's expected, than things should be up-and-running and there's a obvious "feel" to it (comparing to how seemingly slow things are right now). Of course, wishful-thinkers, myself included, can console themselves with the theory that, why, maybe the system is just starting and still requires a lot of manual labor and algorithm-tuning at first, so maybe it'll pick up speed once it starts to run smoothly as a fully automated system? That's a reductionist view of the entire landscape, because
1) we have no idea what part of the automated system has been put to work and how it has been updated, or if there has been update at all. (A particular scene I can come up with is that outsourced programmers designed the program, implemented it, and taught the staff how to use it. Now the staff is using it. They encounter problems. They call the "tech guys" in and the programmers diligently, or so I assumed, modify the code to improve the process, and so forth. So you might want to say there's a warming up period and things will definitely pick up after this. Again, wishful thinking only. We have no idea. None.)
2) as y'all can see up there, there is an implementation of newly design platform (which I called project 1 for the sake of convenience earlier) and improved biometrics storage system (I called this project 2 earlier); but later, there's this "outsourcing" visa adminstration thing going on and this information was lumped in the same article with "consulting artificial intelligence and robotics companies to help it design a new visa system to help automate more visa assessments", so it became pure mumble-jumble to information seekers - is there a project 3?

It all boils down to this question - what the heck is causing this delay and what can I expect out of it? (Okay, y'all know it's the system updates and staff cuts; can you be more specific? Because I need to know the mechanisms, or at least a snippet of it - is this small traffic gonna be sustained for a long time or just temporarily? if it's only temporary, I need grounds to base an educated guess on; wishful thinking will not help.) It's not just about letting off steam or complaining. I need to know what to expect to make better plans for tomorrow. That's all. Welcome y'all to add but please leave any judgement at the door. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Inshallah, HAPID will be generated soon. dont worry.



Mikail_Zubair said:


> Thanks for info bro! Hopefully she can be added soon so HAP ID can be generated.


----------



## rvd

Thanks for the detailed analysis. 

Generally any new system is proposed, operations will be carried out in the legacy system till the new system is implemented and runs on live.

Last date to submit the tender was 23-July-2017. I hope DIBP cannot suspend all its activities till the proposed new system comes to live.

The delay in grants started much earlier from April 2017. 

In my perspective this may not be the reason. 






SevenSeas said:


> Hi y'all, did a bit of google search about visa processing time that was published within the month and there you go -
> 
> (Section 1 - The References)
> I read these
> ARTICLE 1
> *Newsflash* Australia's Visa Processing Could Soon be Privatised
> ARTICLE 2 (cited in ARTICLE 1)
> Australian Immigration to Get $95m Funding Boost
> CONSULTATION PAPER 1 (cited in ARTICLE 2)
> https://www.tenders.gov.au/?event=public.atm.showClosed&ATMUUID=0E3954C2-AEBF-48A4-0DB9AC09BEA1E27E
> ARTICLE 4
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform
> CONSULTATION PAPER 2 (cited in ARTICLE 4)
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Auspr18 said:


> Anyone else facing the same issue while submitting the health declaration form? Any workarounds ?Wanted to generate the HapId before lodging the visa to speed up the process.


It looks like a server issue as you stated and I understand there should be health declarations steps (9 steps), before submitting for HAP ID generation. Are you able to review before submission? Generally the links should be up, start of the week and try for a couple of more days as by then they should rectify it as some folks are already experiencing that difficulty as they have acknowledged the same as well .


----------



## sunil0476

CO asked for my wife's resume, Not sure why..I have not claimed any point for my wife...I am bit worried about this situation...Anybody aware of such scenarios where CO asked for Resume of dependents when points are not claimed for them??


----------



## Rafai

sunil0476 said:


> CO asked for my wife's resume, Not sure why..I have not claimed any point for my wife...I am bit worried about this situation...Anybody aware of such scenarios where CO asked for Resume of dependents when points are not claimed for them??



Did you provide form 80?


----------



## Auspr18

Maverick_VJ said:


> It looks like a server issue as you stated and I understand there should be health declarations steps (9 steps), before submitting for HAP ID generation. Are you able to review before submission? Generally the links should be up, start of the week and try for a couple of more days as by then they should rectify it as some folks are already experiencing that difficulty as they have acknowledged the same as well .


Yes it goes till the review page. But once you finally submit your application it doesn't go through and shows an error. The sad part is the details also do not get saved even after pressing "save" and one has to refill the entire 9 steps again and again.

Will try again tonight.


----------



## seanzyc

sunil0476 said:


> CO asked for my wife's resume, Not sure why..I have not claimed any point for my wife...I am bit worried about this situation...Anybody aware of such scenarios where CO asked for Resume of dependents when points are not claimed for them??


It's just one of the additional character documents which includes Form 80, Form 1221 and resume. Co may ask for whatever he/she would like to see. Relax.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

This is one top notch analysis regarding DIPB and immigration delay in recent times. Very well narration of events. 



SevenSeas said:


> Hi y'all, did a bit of google search about visa processing time that was published within the month and there you go -
> 
> (Section 1 - The References)
> I read these
> ARTICLE 1
> *Newsflash* Australia's Visa Processing Could Soon be Privatised
> ARTICLE 2 (cited in ARTICLE 1)
> Australian Immigration to Get $95m Funding Boost
> CONSULTATION PAPER 1 (cited in ARTICLE 2)
> https://www.tenders.gov.au/?event=public.atm.showClosed&ATMUUID=0E3954C2-AEBF-48A4-0DB9AC09BEA1E27E
> ARTICLE 4
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform
> CONSULTATION PAPER 2 (cited in ARTICLE 4)
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper
> 
> (Section 2 - The Analysis)
> Declaration: I haven't been trying to validate these articles and I choose to analyze the given information in an "as-if true" condition for the sake of argument. So please don't stone me for not being meticulous enough.
> 
> According to these documents, the following events happened chronologically like this
> - [ARTICLE 2] Australian immigration was set to receive 95.4M (AUD I assumed) on 9 May 2017 (is there evidence that this funding was ever allocated in the end? I assumed there is, since the funds were said to "have been allocated" in the text following this)
> - [ARTICLE 2] 35.4M "has been allocated" to explore new technologies to help design and build a new visa processing online platform. 59.9M (exclusive of the first 35.4M, I presume, since these numbers add up to 95.3M, give or take; so by extension, a different project I guess? project 1 - the first 35.4M, is for the design of the online platform; project 2 - the other 59.9M is for biometric storage and so on) will be used over 4 years to enhance biometric storage and processing capabilities (before 6 Jun 2017, when the article came out).
> - [ARTICLE 2] These technical upgrades, starting with improved biometric capabilities, (so indicated the outline of at least two independent projects, as I assumed earlier?) will begin on 1 July 2017.
> - [MISSING LINK 1] I haven't read any official documents, or unofficial ones for that matter, confirming the implementation of these technical upgrades, and the status of such (of course, some of these materials may be considered confidential to be revealed to the public still, so I'm not expecting much on this front).
> - [ARTICLE 1] Much of Australia's visa processing systems could soon be privatized in plans by the DIBP to reduce operational costs...DIBP has been consulting artificial intelligence and robotics companies to help it design a new visa system to help automate more visa assessments...the DIBP may outsource visa administration, such as visa outcome notification, fraud detection and on shore health assessments, but it will maintain control of security assessments, decision review, intelligence work and suchlike. (Okay, so which is which? the privatization/outsourcing - is it a separate thing from the technical upgrades at the beginning of Jul 2017, or the same thing? If so, is it a "project #3", or a continuation of the said technical upgrades? When will this start/have this started?) (decision made on or before 26 Jul 2017, the day this article came out?)
> - [CONSULTATION PAPER 1] The DIBP has released this consultation paper to 1) investigate ways to create an efficient, sustainable and innovative service delivery model, 2) explore new technologies and innovative solutions to help design and build a global digital visa processing platform (on or before 23 Jul 2017, deadline of the consultation period) (sorry this should come earlier than the preceding one 'coz of the date but the information was discussed clearly in the former so I put that in the front)
> 
> Please don't mix things up with the long-term visa reform cited in ARTICLE 4 and CONSULTATION PAPER 2, which involves reducing the number of visas from 99 to circa 10,
> and delineating between temporary entry and long-term or permanent residence etc. The latter is a reformation of the entire visa system, not the processing algorithm as we have been familiarized with so far. FYI, the long-term visa reform will have its consultation period until 15 Sep 2017.
> 
> (Section 3 - The Discussion)
> If I'm not mistaken, according to these articles, staff cut the DIBP from will be compensated by implementation of an automated system (which have been put to work since 1 Jul 2017, according to the text); the implementation of said system is to help "improve the visa experience, and by extension, probably to improve, if not maintain, current visa-processing speed. So up to this point, I'm under the impression that had the said system performed according to it's expected, than things should be up-and-running and there's a obvious "feel" to it (comparing to how seemingly slow things are right now). Of course, wishful-thinkers, myself included, can console themselves with the theory that, why, maybe the system is just starting and still requires a lot of manual labor and algorithm-tuning at first, so maybe it'll pick up speed once it starts to run smoothly as a fully automated system? That's a reductionist view of the entire landscape, because
> 1) we have no idea what part of the automated system has been put to work and how it has been updated, or if there has been update at all. (A particular scene I can come up with is that outsourced programmers designed the program, implemented it, and taught the staff how to use it. Now the staff is using it. They encounter problems. They call the "tech guys" in and the programmers diligently, or so I assumed, modify the code to improve the process, and so forth. So you might want to say there's a warming up period and things will definitely pick up after this. Again, wishful thinking only. We have no idea. None.)
> 2) as y'all can see up there, there is an implementation of newly design platform (which I called project 1 for the sake of convenience earlier) and improved biometrics storage system (I called this project 2 earlier); but later, there's this "outsourcing" visa adminstration thing going on and this information was lumped in the same article with "consulting artificial intelligence and robotics companies to help it design a new visa system to help automate more visa assessments", so it became pure mumble-jumble to information seekers - is there a project 3?
> 
> It all boils down to this question - what the heck is causing this delay and what can I expect out of it? (Okay, y'all know it's the system updates and staff cuts; can you be more specific? Because I need to know the mechanisms, or at least a snippet of it - is this small traffic gonna be sustained for a long time or just temporarily? if it's only temporary, I need grounds to base an educated guess on; wishful thinking will not help.) It's not just about letting off steam or complaining. I need to know what to expect to make better plans for tomorrow. That's all. Welcome y'all to add but please leave any judgement at the door. Thanks!


----------



## 1448513

rvd said:


> Thanks for the detailed analysis.
> 
> Generally any new system is proposed, operations will be carried out in the legacy system till the new system is implemented and runs on live.
> 
> Last date to submit the tender was 23-July-2017. I hope DIBP cannot suspend all its activities till the proposed new system comes to live.
> 
> The delay in grants started much earlier from April 2017.
> 
> In my perspective this may not be the reason.


No bothers, bud.
To reply your first comment - sound likely to me. Sorry, forces of habit - the tender is issued for a later stage of implementation, which continues the first stage starting 1 Jul 2017, OR can be a different thing (sounds unlikely to me) entirely. In the first case, I speculate that there'll be an incubation period once the bid is over, followed by cold-commissioning, and then a hot-commission with real traffic increase should the project be successful. 'til then I can only guess it's the vestige of the old system at work, coupled with reduced staff that causes the diminished traffic.

As to the second comment - the reduction of grant traffic from April to Jun 2017 has its parallel in 2015, with a rough decrease in 30% of grant data by the month. At July they delineates (of course, there are multiple factors at play. My assumption for the sake of simplification is that there is only one), that's where the system-upgrade theory comes in.


----------



## sakthe.sam

Guys,

i am filling the 9 page application form for My health declarations.
For me and my wife, in the National identity I entered aadhar details.
For the other identity document question, Do I need to enter marriage certificate details for Me or my wife or can leave it blank?


----------



## sharma1981

sakthe.sam said:


> Guys,
> 
> i am filling the 9 page application form for My health declarations.
> For me and my wife, in the National identity I entered aadhar details.
> For the other identity document question, Do I need to enter marriage certificate details for Me or my wife or can leave it blank?


Just add it. Make sure to upload color scan after you get the invite of all the IDs mentioned. There is no harm in adding these details


----------



## 1448513

SevenSeas said:


> No bothers, bud.
> ...At July they delineates..


I meant "differentiates".


----------



## seanzyc

SevenSeas said:


> As to the second comment - the reduction of grant traffic from April to Jun 2017 has its parallel in 2015, with a rough decrease in 30% of grant data by the month. At July they delineates (of course, there are multiple factors at play. My assumption for the sake of simplification is that there is only one), that's where the system-upgrade theory comes in.


But loads of people were granted immediately after Jul.

This year is so weird. It's almost already mid of August....


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Frnds

My credit card limit is around 2.75 lakh though payment for 2 will be around 3 lakhs including taxes

What should i do.

I have read some where on portal that put additional money in credit card account and then make payment?

Any suggestion on payment. I have tried my luck on forex card but everyone wants tickets and visa then only they will issue the forex card.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds
> 
> My credit card limit is around 2.75 lakh though payment for 2 will be around 3 lakhs including taxes
> 
> What should i do.
> 
> I have read some where on portal that put additional money in credit card account and then make payment?
> 
> Any suggestion on payment. I have tried my luck on forex card but everyone wants tickets and visa then only they will issue the forex card.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can talk to the CC company and get the additional amount paid upfront so that it should not be a problem as the delta amount is only around 25K to 30K. However, not all CC companies would approve of such a transaction as for me, spouse and 2 kids this was north of 3.75L+ and hence I applied for a travel card.

Please note that ICICI bank is the only bank as far as I know that will allow such a transaction to the best of my knowledge but you will have to maintain minimum amount if you are not having an account. There is a lot of drama with other banks that you mentioned but ICICI does this as they are aware of such payments and are absolutely fine with it.

Alternately, if you have any relative or friend in the US or so, you can use their card and then internally manage the amount to be transacted between both of you.

In my case, my travel card approval was very tight due to some holidays while I was filing though everything was approved by ICICI, I did not avail the card because of time constraint and used my brother-in-law's CC for the payment.

In your case, you have 90% chance to convince the CC company to manage the delta amount, so I would suggest you to pursue that aggressively.


----------



## dslg4th

Hi to all,

Just been wondering if we answered correctly on the question (form 80) regarding ''Personal contact in Australia''. We've answered 'NO' to the question above. My husband is the primary applicant and I am his dependent. We've lodged our application for 189 onshore. Just been wondering if he should write my name and details on that question since I myself is in Australia? or NO cause I am his dependent in his application?

Many thanks to those who can answer.


----------



## sharma1981

dslg4th said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just been wondering if we answered correctly on the question (form 80) regarding ''Personal contact in Australia''. We've answered 'NO' to the question above. My husband is the primary applicant and I am his dependent. We've lodged our application for 189 onshore. Just been wondering if he should write my name and details on that question since I myself is in Australia? or NO cause I am his dependent in his application?
> 
> Many thanks to those who can answer.


Why will you say NO if you are in Australia? I think it has to be YES. You have section 54 : Additional information in Form 80 where you can explain whatever you want to that you are dependent in the application and currently in Australia. Don't hide anything. Add details of such answers in relevant section. If space not enough then use Section 54


----------



## DDraper

JP Mosa said:


> Submit Affidavits from both parents/Family members/friends
> Since your marriage is 6 months old,submit an Explanation
> Joint travel bookings
> regular Phone call records between you both.
> Evidence of sharing of family responsibilities.


THank you so much for your reply.

Do you have a suggestion as to how to format such Explanation? Should it be in certified declaration of some sort, or can we do a document that explain our relationship history with supporting documents (photos, bookings and so on) attached?

Thanks again


----------



## Panda112

Great analysis mate, it's gonna help many of us sleep tonight (including me)

I am usually an optimistic person but right now, I can't help but think that this might not be a delay but a regular state of affairs. What if this is the new reality. Maybe they plan not to give importance to skilled immigration and prioritize humanitarian and new-Zealand streams thus decreasing the total seats for GSM (considering the total visa ceiling).
But then again, news have surfaced that Australia is about to be more stern towards other immigration streams than skilled while other countries like UK and US are learning from Australian point system.

But I just can't help thinking this could be the new reality for some time (maybe a few years). The only thing we know is that they won't drop the entire immigration program, not after we have paid our fees. However, then can make it painfully slow to align with their long term goals (whatever that is)



SevenSeas said:


> Hi y'all, did a bit of google search about visa processing time that was published within the month and there you go -
> 
> (Section 1 - The References)
> I read these
> ARTICLE 1
> *Newsflash* Australia's Visa Processing Could Soon be Privatised
> ARTICLE 2 (cited in ARTICLE 1)
> Australian Immigration to Get $95m Funding Boost
> CONSULTATION PAPER 1 (cited in ARTICLE 2)
> https://www.tenders.gov.au/?event=public.atm.showClosed&ATMUUID=0E3954C2-AEBF-48A4-0DB9AC09BEA1E27E
> ARTICLE 4
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform
> CONSULTATION PAPER 2 (cited in ARTICLE 4)
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Maverick_VJ said:


> You can talk to the CC company and get the additional amount paid upfront so that it should not be a problem as the delta amount is only around 25K to 30K. However, not all CC companies would approve of such a transaction as for me, spouse and 2 kids this was north of 3.75L+ and hence I applied for a travel card.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that ICICI bank is the only bank as far as I know that will allow such a transaction to the best of my knowledge but you will have to maintain minimum amount if you are not having an account. There is a lot of drama with other banks that you mentioned but ICICI does this as they are aware of such payments and are absolutely fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternately, if you have any relative or friend in the US or so, you can use their card and then internally manage the amount to be transacted between both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, my travel card approval was very tight due to some holidays while I was filing though everything was approved by ICICI, I did not avail the card because of time constraint and used my brother-in-law's CC for the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> In your case, you have 90% chance to convince the CC company to manage the delta amount, so I would suggest you to pursue that aggressively.




So you mean that if my limit is 2.75 lakh then i can top CC with another 30-40 thousand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

You can use form 888 for witness of relationship
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/888.pdf

For relationship history, some format like the official sponshorship declaration can help
https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/PublishingImages/Trav/Visa/Appl/Partner/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf

For relationship support from relatives, look at the Canadian thread below
Relationship Support Letters Examples

The last one is quite informal. You might consider adding a witness (usually notary) as a signatory with statement like _"I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular."_



DDraper said:


> THank you so much for your reply.
> 
> Do you have a suggestion as to how to format such Explanation? Should it be in certified declaration of some sort, or can we do a document that explain our relationship history with supporting documents (photos, bookings and so on) attached?
> 
> Thanks again


*Edit: I like your idea too. Make like a yearbook story but more formal. Photos, screenshot of facebook posts, receipts, shared credit card expenses, gift receipts. Make this a separate document though while also submitting other declarations. Don't forget to add a declaration that evidence is true and sign the compiled story with both you and your partner.*


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bhagat.dabas said:


> So you mean that if my limit is 2.75 lakh then i can top CC with another 30-40 thousand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a two fold case and you have to convince your CC company

1. Either pay the entire needed amount that will be debited to DIBP by topping up the fees amount into your CC account (Some CC companies agree and some might not) 

(OR)

2. Try to talk and convince the CC company for an additional window of 50K extra credit limit.

In your case as the additional funds are not beyond 30K to 50K, I reckon it should work, so just try talking to them.

Cheers and All the best.


----------



## dslg4th

sharma1981 said:


> dslg4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> Just been wondering if we answered correctly on the question (form 80) regarding ''Personal contact in Australia''. We've answered 'NO' to the question above. My husband is the primary applicant and I am his dependent. We've lodged our application for 189 onshore. Just been wondering if he should write my name and details on that question since I myself is in Australia? or NO cause I am his dependent in his application?
> 
> Many thanks to those who can answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why will you say NO if you are in Australia? I think it has to be YES. You have section 54 : Additional information in Form 80 where you can explain whatever you want to that you are dependent in the application and currently in Australia. Don't hide anything. Add details of such answers in relevant section. If space not enough then use Section 54
Click to expand...

Hi Sharma,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I had answered NO to that question, but before attaching it to our application online, my husband told me to take it off and so I did. Now it keeps bothering me if we've done the right thing or not.

We're not trying to hide anything as we both came here in OZ together on a student visa and he was my dependent back then. We're just really confused if we really have to put each other's details on that "personal contact in Australia" question as we both are applicants on the visa that we're applying for (189).

If we really have to change the answer from NO to YES, could I just straight away reupload the form 80? OR should I fill up form 1023 along with the form 80? OR just upload a form 1023 alone without the revised form 80?


Many many thaaanksss


----------



## Panda112

Don't leave fields empty, you might get CO contact just for that.

My suggestion, go for yes and enter each other's details. At most CO will smile at what you did thinking "of course she knows her husband". If the answer NO is technically incorrect, you could be given to revise it again. So, go for yes.

You can send in the form 1023 only, if all the details can be fit in one box. If not, send both correction form and a revised form 80.

That's my suggestion. Sharma Ji is the expert here, wait for his remarks.



dslg4th said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I had answered NO to that question, but before attaching it to our application online, my husband told me to take it off and so I did. Now it keeps bothering me if we've done the right thing or not.
> 
> We're not trying to hide anything as we both came here in OZ together on a student visa and he was my dependent back then. We're just really confused if we really have to put each other's details on that "personal contact in Australia" question as we both are applicants on the visa that we're applying for (189).
> 
> If we really have to change the answer from NO to YES, could I just straight away reupload the form 80? OR should I fill up form 1023 along with the form 80? OR just upload a form 1023 alone without the revised form 80?
> 
> 
> Many many thaaanksss


----------



## sharma1981

dslg4th said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I had answered NO to that question, but before attaching it to our application online, my husband told me to take it off and so I did. Now it keeps bothering me if we've done the right thing or not.
> 
> We're not trying to hide anything as we both came here in OZ together on a student visa and he was my dependent back then. We're just really confused if we really have to put each other's details on that "personal contact in Australia" question as we both are applicants on the visa that we're applying for (189).
> 
> If we really have to change the answer from NO to YES, could I just straight away reupload the form 80? OR should I fill up form 1023 along with the form 80? OR just upload a form 1023 alone without the revised form 80?
> 
> 
> Many many thaaanksss


Form 1023 is for correction in VISA application. I infact asked a similiar query few days back if somebody tried to re-attach form80/1221 without CO contact to which no one replied back yet.
Now we have following option
a) Re-upload form 80 with appropriate name like "Updated_Form80_WithCorrections"
. See if form1023 allows you to refer to Form80 where you can add some explanation about what you corrected.

Meanwhile i will request other members to share their insight as well.


----------



## dslg4th

Panda112 said:


> Don't leave fields empty, you might get CO contact just for that.
> 
> My suggestion, go for yes and enter each other's details. At most CO will smile at what you did thinking "of course she knows her husband". If the answer NO is technically incorrect, you could be given to revise it again. So, go for yes.
> 
> You can send in the form 1023 only, if all the details can be fit in one box. If not, send both correction form and a revised form 80.
> 
> That's my suggestion. Sharma Ji is the expert here, wait for his remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> dslg4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I had answered NO to that question, but before attaching it to our application online, my husband told me to take it off and so I did. Now it keeps bothering me if we've done the right thing or not.
> 
> We're not trying to hide anything as we both came here in OZ together on a student visa and he was my dependent back then. We're just really confused if we really have to put each other's details on that "personal contact in Australia" question as we both are applicants on the visa that we're applying for (189).
> 
> If we really have to change the answer from NO to YES, could I just straight away reupload the form 80? OR should I fill up form 1023 along with the form 80? OR just upload a form 1023 alone without the revised form 80?
> 
> 
> Many many thaaanksss
Click to expand...




sharma1981 said:


> dslg4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I had answered NO to that question, but before attaching it to our application online, my husband told me to take it off and so I did. Now it keeps bothering me if we've done the right thing or not.
> 
> We're not trying to hide anything as we both came here in OZ together on a student visa and he was my dependent back then. We're just really confused if we really have to put each other's details on that "personal contact in Australia" question as we both are applicants on the visa that we're applying for (189).
> 
> If we really have to change the answer from NO to YES, could I just straight away reupload the form 80? OR should I fill up form 1023 along with the form 80? OR just upload a form 1023 alone without the revised form 80?
> 
> 
> Many many thaaanksss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1023 is for correction in VISA application. I infact asked a similiar query few days back if somebody tried to re-attach form80/1221 without CO contact to which no one replied back yet.
> Now we have following option
> a) Re-upload form 80 with appropriate name like "Updated_Form80_WithCorrections"
> . See if form1023 allows you to refer to Form80 where you can add some explanation about what you corrected.
> 
> Meanwhile i will request other members to share their insight as well.
Click to expand...

Many many thanks Sharma and Panda for the replies regarding my queries.  

Hope somebody out there can share their thoughts too if they experienced reuploading form 80/form80+form1023/form 1023 alone


----------



## 190app

Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!


----------



## aamer.gr81

Below is my brief history about Qatar travel
1.	July 2006 – April 2007 Multiple business visa (company A did not had Indian quota)
2.	April 2007 – April 2008 Residence visa (Company A; transferred from Qatar to UAE in December)
3.	December 2010 – Nov 2011 Multiple business visa (Company B)
4.	January 2012 – April 2013 Residence visa (Company C)
5.	02 May 2016 – 04 May 2016 Short visit for two days (Company D)
Now I have received my Qatar PCC today and the validity which is mentioned on the PCC is only from January 2012 – April 2013…..
Apparently they do not mention any details of my previous visit visa trips and also nothing of my previous residence permit.
How can this discrepancy be explained.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Below is my brief history about Qatar travel
1.	July 2006 – April 2007 Multiple business visa (company A did not had Indian quota)
2.	April 2007 – April 2008 Residence visa (Company A; transferred from Qatar to UAE in December)
3.	December 2010 – Nov 2011 Multiple business visa (Company B)
4.	January 2012 – April 2013 Residence visa (Company C)
5.	02 May 2016 – 04 May 2016 Short visit for two days (Company D)
Now I have received my Qatar PCC today and the validity which is mentioned on the PCC is only from January 2012 – April 2013…..
Apparently they do not mention any details of my previous visit visa trips and also nothing of my previous residence permit.
How can this discrepancy be explained.


----------



## aamer.gr81

file:///C:/Users/syed.hussain/Desktop/Qatar%20pcc-%20modified.jpg


----------



## aamer.gr81




----------



## JP Mosa

DDraper said:


> THank you so much for your reply.
> 
> Do you have a suggestion as to how to format such Explanation? Should it be in certified declaration of some sort, or can we do a document that explain our relationship history with supporting documents (photos, bookings and so on) attached?
> 
> Thanks again


Write it on A4 plane sheet, quote your File no and TRN,DOB , App no and explain it, both sign it and send it.

Good luck


----------



## chvarma80

190app said:


> Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
> Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!


When did you Lodge your application?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

190app said:


> Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
> Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!


Once you complete the tests and the doctors upload the results, and the medical team has evaluated them, the health assessment folder will show no further action required from your end 

Only At that point you can email back to the CO on the same email id from which if was sent, that you have completed the tests and they have been accepted by the department and So the information asked has been provided 

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

190app said:


> Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
> Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!


Hi

What was the status of your medicals in ImmiAccount before CO contact?


----------



## 190app

Thank you so much! Regarding my other query, is it normal that all the applicants are listed in the requested information pdf document even if information is required from one of them?



newbienz said:


> 190app said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
> Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you complete the tests and the doctors upload the results, and the medical team has evaluated them, the health assessment folder will show no further action required from your end
> 
> Only At that point you can email back to the CO on the same email id from which if was sent, that you have completed the tests and they have been accepted by the department and So the information asked has been provided
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## 190app

Clearance provided.




sharma1981 said:


> dslg4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I had answered NO to that question, but before attaching it to our application online, my husband told me to take it off and so I did. Now it keeps bothering me if we've done the right thing or not.
> 
> We're not trying to hide anything as we both came here in OZ together on a student visa and he was my dependent back then. We're just really confused if we really have to put each other's details on that "personal contact in Australia" question as we both are applicants on the visa that we're applying for (189).
> 
> If we really have to change the answer from NO to YES, could I just straight away reupload the form 80? OR should I fill up form 1023 along with the form 80? OR just upload a form 1023 alone without the revised form 80?
> 
> 
> Many many thaaanksss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1023 is for correction in VISA application. I infact asked a similiar query few days back if somebody tried to re-attach form80/1221 without CO contact to which no one replied back yet.
> Now we have following option
> a) Re-upload form 80 with appropriate name like "Updated_Form80_WithCorrections"
> . See if form1023 allows you to refer to Form80 where you can add some explanation about what you corrected.
> 
> Meanwhile i will request other members to share their insight as well.
Click to expand...




sharma1981 said:


> 190app said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
> Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> What was the status of your medicals in ImmiAccount before CO contact?
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

190app said:


> Thank you so much! Regarding my other query, is it normal that all the applicants are listed in the requested information pdf document even if information is required from one of them?


Sorry 
No idea
Have not reached that stage that I would get such a letter

Maybe some other member will help you out

Cheers


----------



## Auspr18

Hi Senior Members,

I'm not able to submit my health declaration form and got to know in another forum that the visa team has replied to one of the applicants that the technical issue won't be solved till 19th Aug.

I'm losing precious time here. Can I do this after lodging the visa and before the CO provides the HAPID? Can I get the HAPId in some other way after the visa is lodged?


----------



## sharma1981

190app said:


> Clearance provided.


That's strange. Even after clearance what additional info the CO is interested in?


----------



## srinivas1308

190app said:


> Thank you so much! Regarding my other query, is it normal that all the applicants are listed in the requested information pdf document even if information is required from one of them?




Yes. In my case , all the names in family are mentioned in that but docs are asked only for me and my wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

srinivas1308 said:


> Yes. In my case , all the names in family are mentioned in that but docs are asked only for me and my wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even for your case did the CO asked for additional medicals even after "clearance provided" status?


----------



## srinivas1308

sharma1981 said:


> Even for your case did the CO asked for additional medicals even after "clearance provided" status?




No. Medicals were front loaded and he asked me for Form 80 and 1221 only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

sharma1981 said:


> That's strange. Even after clearance what additional info the CO is interested in?



190App : Will you be able to share why CO asked for new medicals even after "Clearance provided" status?


----------



## 190app

I am in medical profession and hence the need for additional tests.



sharma1981 said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange. Even after clearance what additional info the CO is interested in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 190App : Will you be able to share why CO asked for new medicals even after "Clearance provided" status?
Click to expand...


----------



## sharma1981

190app said:


> I am in medical profession and hence the need for additional tests.


Thanks Mate.

Frankly you got me a bit worried there. Now i can relax and so will many others like me .


----------



## aus_az

*Passport all pages?*

Hi friends,

I have uploaded just the bio page of the current passport. Is that sufficient or do we have to upload scanned copy of all pages of the passport? Even the ones that are blank? What if we have more than one passport? Just read that CO asked someone to upload copies of all entry/exit stamps of their passports. 

Thanks.


----------



## aamer.gr81

aamer.gr81 said:


> Below is my brief history about Qatar travel
> 1.	July 2006 – April 2007 Multiple business visa (company A did not had Indian quota)
> 2.	April 2007 – April 2008 Residence visa (Company A; transferred from Qatar to UAE in December)
> 3.	December 2010 – Nov 2011 Multiple business visa (Company B)
> 4.	January 2012 – April 2013 Residence visa (Company C)
> 5.	02 May 2016 – 04 May 2016 Short visit for two days (Company D)
> Now I have received my Qatar PCC today and the validity which is mentioned on the PCC is only from January 2012 – April 2013…..
> Apparently they do not mention any details of my previous visit visa trips and also nothing of my previous residence permit.
> How can this discrepancy be explained.


would appreciate if anyone can advice on the subject... thanks


----------



## NB

aamer.gr81 said:


> Below is my brief history about Qatar travel
> 1.	July 2006 – April 2007 Multiple business visa (company A did not had Indian quota)
> 2.	April 2007 – April 2008 Residence visa (Company A; transferred from Qatar to UAE in December)
> 3.	December 2010 – Nov 2011 Multiple business visa (Company B)
> 4.	January 2012 – April 2013 Residence visa (Company C)
> 5.	02 May 2016 – 04 May 2016 Short visit for two days (Company D)
> Now I have received my Qatar PCC today and the validity which is mentioned on the PCC is only from January 2012 – April 2013…..
> Apparently they do not mention any details of my previous visit visa trips and also nothing of my previous residence permit.
> How can this discrepancy be explained.


Have you tried to contact the authorities after getting the PCC ?

Maybe it's a simple clerical error on their part ?


Cheers


----------



## himanisingla

Can anybody point me to link or previois post on option of visa payment?

Thomas cook travel forex card
Icici travel card
Credit card visa / master

Any other option or above are correct and only options?


----------



## JP Mosa

aamer.gr81 said:


> would appreciate if anyone can advice on the subject... thanks



PCC will be issued for the period you resided on your residence visa but not for visit visa and business visas.

It's absolutely fine.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy

Hi folks , anyone observed that utterly DIBP has changed the EOI number of people who received invitations for some Occupations !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

Can i still get a direct grant ? All docs to be completed this week. I mean 189visa around 6 months ? Or will take approx 11months.


----------



## rkmehta06

Hi folks,
I had applied in Jan and uploaded my USA pcc in March. No updates yet.

Couple of questions
1. Since I have been staying in multiple countries, I have 3 pcc. One of them is expiring in next month. If I don't get grant till then, do I need to get fresh PCC?

2. How long is the English test scores valid? Or they do not matter once we have received the invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

*Dibp*



m_hegazy said:


> Hi folks , anyone observed that utterly DIBP has changed the EOI number of people who received invitations for some Occupations !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I did notice that there were some changes made to occupation levels. And certain number got interchanged but later they corrected.


----------



## Panda112

I believe the bio page and the last page that mentions your address. Although some only upload the bio page, I went with the first and last page. 
Also, if you've visited other countries and there are stamps elsewhere, upload them as well.


aus_az said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have uploaded just the bio page of the current passport. Is that sufficient or do we have to upload scanned copy of all pages of the passport? Even the ones that are blank? What if we have more than one passport? Just read that CO asked someone to upload copies of all entry/exit stamps of their passports.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## zaback21

bulop said:


> Can i still get a direct grant ? All docs to be completed this week. I mean 189visa around 6 months ? Or will take approx 11months.


Well very good chance if no work verification + no spouse/children.

Only issue is I am seeing Turkey applicants taking longer time to get visa. May be DIBP is doing more verification on them than others like lets say India even though both are high risk countries. Iran is usually the worst as I have seen couple of guys with 1.5-2.5 yrs.


----------



## bulop

zaback21 said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i still get a direct grant ? All docs to be completed this week. I mean 189visa around 6 months ? Or will take approx 11months.
> 
> 
> 
> Well very good chance if no work verification + no spouse/children.
> 
> Only issue is I am seeing Turkey applicants taking longer time to get visa. May be DIBP is doing more verification on them than others like lets say India even though both are high risk countries. Iran is usually the worst as I have seen couple of guys with 1.5-2.5 yrs.
Click to expand...

I got wife and claiming point for work experience. Last year some friends granted around 4 months. Plus I completed military service, dont know if it ll increase security check process.


----------



## CodeMonkey81

I received my ACS +ve assessment today for Analyst Programmer 236311. I have 60 points in total and am from the U.K.

What should I expect from a 189 application?


----------



## andreyx108b

himanisingla said:


> Can anybody point me to link or previois post on option of visa payment?
> 
> Thomas cook travel forex card
> Icici travel card
> Credit card visa / master
> 
> Any other option or above are correct and only options?



yes. 

I think most applicants from India on this forum go for ICICI travel card. At least my observations.


----------



## TravelWorld

Folks,

Anyone knows when was the last grant given? My guess is (correct me if I am wrong) that each year, starting July, the count starts over and the ones given till June do not count. From what I can tell, nobody has received a grant this year?


----------



## rocktopus

No CO contact 3 months after lodgement... not sure at this stage if this is to be interpreted as a good sign (direct grant) or simply another effect of the current processing delays...?


----------



## NB

rocktopus said:


> No CO contact 3 months after lodgement... not sure at this stage if this is to be interpreted as a good sign (direct grant) or simply another effect of the current processing delays...?


Chances of direct grant are more, but one can't be sure

Cheers


----------



## kennedy07

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I received my ACS +ve assessment today for Analyst Programmer 236311. I have 60 points in total and am from the U.K.
> 
> What should I expect from a 189 application?


Hey mate, the chances of getting an invite with 60 points for that occupation is kinda low. Why not give the PTE and increase it to say 70 points, and you can get the invite in the next round?


----------



## AC Sie

TravelWorld said:


> Folks,
> 
> Anyone knows when was the last grant given? My guess is (correct me if I am wrong) that each year, starting July, the count starts over and the ones given till June do not count. From what I can tell, nobody has received a grant this year?


Hi,

There are some grants on July and August, even just a small number. You can check it by yourself through www.myimmitracker.com
The website established by one of the senior here. Check it out and put your information as well


----------



## kennedy07

Gang,

I have a small query on PCCs. I had a CO contact where the CO asked me to submit my PCCs (even though I had submitted them already!). I figured it could've been the quality of the scan since I had a black and white print (notorized). 

Hence, I took colored prints + notrized them. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

rocktopus said:


> No CO contact 3 months after lodgement... not sure at this stage if this is to be interpreted as a good sign (direct grant) or simply another effect of the current processing delays...?


in the same boat... :ranger:


----------



## tchinyi

kennedy07 said:


> Hey mate, the chances of getting an invite with 60 points for that occupation is kinda low. Why not give the PTE and increase it to say 70 points, and you can get the invite in the next round?


dude, not everyone can crack PTE.


----------



## kennedy07

tchinyi said:


> dude, not everyone can crack PTE.


True, but I don't see any other categories to work on where one can increase points?


----------



## JP Mosa

rkmehta06 said:


> Hi folks,
> I had applied in Jan and uploaded my USA pcc in March. No updates yet.
> 
> Couple of questions
> 1. Since I have been staying in multiple countries, I have 3 pcc. One of them is expiring in next month. If I don't get grant till then, do I need to get fresh PCC?
> 
> 2. How long is the English test scores valid? Or they do not matter once we have received the invitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1. Since you lodged visa application already and uploaded PCCs( I suppose),
Wait till CO requests you to get a new PCC

2. English score is valid for 3 years from the date of your TRF ( IELTS) for DIBP .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur

Hi everyone 

How long does it take to get the visa for 189 after all the documents have been submitted??

Thanks


----------



## seanzyc

Dkaur said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> How long does it take to get the visa for 189 after all the documents have been submitted??
> 
> Thanks


Current time: 
8 months for 75% of applicants.
11 months for 90%

refer to: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Au16

seanzyc said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> How long does it take to get the visa for 189 after all the documents have been submitted??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Current time:
> 8 months for 75% of applicants.
> 11 months for 90%
> 
> refer to: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
Click to expand...

Is it for all application? Even if the visa has been applied for more than 5 months ?


----------



## NB

Au16 said:


> Is it for all application? Even if the visa has been applied for more than 5 months ?


Its the gernal rule for all applicants
But the actual time taken depends on the quality of the documents you have submitted and the complexity of your case

Members have reported getting a grant in 2 weeks also and on the other hand waiting for 18 months

You have to wait patiently of the next CO contact or grant


Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

newbienz said:


> Its the gernal rule for all applicants
> 
> But the actual time taken depends on the quality of the documents you have submitted and the complexity of your case
> 
> 
> 
> Members have reported getting a grant in 2 weeks also and on the other hand waiting for 18 months
> 
> 
> 
> You have to wait patiently of the next CO contact or grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Getting a grant after 5 months of lodgement is general rule or analysed data?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

JP Mosa said:


> Getting a grant after 5 months of lodgement is general rule or analysed data?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was asking if the 75% processing time is 8 months ...... is the rule for all applicants or only those who have lodged recently


Cheers


----------



## Panda112

And also on the priorities/ workload of DIBP. And right now, this seems to be the governing factor.
:Cry:



newbienz said:


> Its the gernal rule for all applicants
> But the actual time taken depends on the quality of the documents you have submitted and the complexity of your case
> 
> Members have reported getting a grant in 2 weeks also and on the other hand waiting for 18 months
> 
> You have to wait patiently of the next CO contact or grant
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rvd

aus_az said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have uploaded just the bio page of the current passport. Is that sufficient or do we have to upload scanned copy of all pages of the passport? Even the ones that are blank? What if we have more than one passport? Just read that CO asked someone to upload copies of all entry/exit stamps of their passports.
> 
> Thanks.


I assume, CO may asks all passport pages when the applicants traveled to different countries for shorter period/ business trips, for which PCC may not available, in such cases CO may ask for all pages.


----------



## yousufkhan

seanzyc said:


> Current time:
> 8 months for 75% of applicants.
> 11 months for 90%
> 
> refer to: https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


-
Any estimate how much time after CO contact. I applied for the visa on 27th April but CO contacted for few documents and medical which I have provided them on 7th July 2017. Should I calculate my 8-11 months from 27th April or 8th July?


----------



## JP Mosa

newbienz said:


> He was asking if the 75% processing time is 8 months ...... is the rule for all applicants or only those who have lodged recently
> 
> 
> Cheers



How long grant takes is the sole essence of the question.

percentage processing can be seen on DIBP site.

Where from this this general rule to be obeyed comes in?


----------



## rvd

rkmehta06 said:


> Hi folks,
> I had applied in Jan and uploaded my USA pcc in March. No updates yet.
> 
> Couple of questions
> 1. Since I have been staying in multiple countries, I have 3 pcc. One of them is expiring in next month. If I don't get grant till then, do I need to get fresh PCC?
> 
> 2. How long is the English test scores valid? Or they do not matter once we have received the invitation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Can wait for CO request because you may get your grant within this period. If you required more time to get the PCC then no harm in trying to get a new one if it is affordable.

2. Does not matter once we have received the invitation.


----------



## NB

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Any estimate how much time after CO contact. I applied for the visa on 27th April but CO contacted for few documents and medical which I have provided them on 7th July 2017. Should I calculate my 8-11 months from 27th April or 8th July?


Technically from 8th July 2017

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

The stats says 8-11 months after lodging.

However, my suggestion, don't calculate. The best we can do is watch on immitracker and forum and wait. Calculations lead to believe that we are exceptions and that we are being ignored by DIBP. I believe that for the month up to September, they will further increase the processing times in website.

Call me cynical, but welcome to the new reality. :smash:



yousufkhan said:


> -
> Any estimate how much time after CO contact. I applied for the visa on 27th April but CO contacted for few documents and medical which I have provided them on 7th July 2017. Should I calculate my 8-11 months from 27th April or 8th July?


----------



## rvd

Panda112 said:


> The stats says 8-11 months after lodging.
> 
> However, my suggestion, don't calculate. The best we can do is watch on immitracker and forum and wait. Calculations lead to believe that we are exceptions and that we are being ignored by DIBP. I believe that for the month up to September, they will further increase the processing times in website.
> 
> Call me cynical, but welcome to the new reality. :smash:


As one of the member posted, DIBP could not solve his HAP ID problem till Aug 19th, which means definitely there is technical glitch.

It is better to stay positive and calm till Aug 20. I hope we cannot see much movement till then. Also on Aug 20 DIBP may update its new timeline, which may be same or will increase since there is of very few grants for the past month.


----------



## jazz25

Panda112 said:


> The stats says 8-11 months after lodging.
> 
> However, my suggestion, don't calculate. The best we can do is watch on immitracker and forum and wait. Calculations lead to believe that we are exceptions and that we are being ignored by DIBP. I believe that for the month up to September, they will further increase the processing times in website.
> 
> Call me cynical, but welcome to the new reality. :smash:


So what's gonna happen in few months from now? The current arrangement where they keep sending invites, and do not grant visas cannot practically go on for long. I believe they'll have to keep some kind of sync between input (visa lodgements) and output (visa grants).
Based on my understanding, there's something definitely making them keep things on back burner for the time being, but eventually these grants would pace up. "When" will that time be, is the question


----------



## yousufkhan

newbienz said:


> Technically from 8th July 2017
> 
> Cheers


-
Oh gosh :Cry:


----------



## NB

aks85 said:


> So what's gonna happen in few months from now? The current arrangement where they keep sending invites, and do not grant visas cannot practically go on for long. I believe they'll have to keep some kind of sync between input (visa lodgements) and output (visa grants).
> Based on my understanding, there's something definitely making them keep things on back burner for the time being, but eventually these grants would pace up. "When" will that time be, is the question


This is precisely why DIBP Posted on the social media that please dont judge us by immitracker
We issue 16-20 times more visas then what is reflected on the tracker

For example I have not put my details on the tracker, and when i get my grant, it will never be reflected there


Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan

Panda112 said:


> The stats says 8-11 months after lodging.
> 
> However, my suggestion, don't calculate. The best we can do is watch on immitracker and forum and wait. Calculations lead to believe that we are exceptions and that we are being ignored by DIBP. I believe that for the month up to September, they will further increase the processing times in website.
> 
> Call me cynical, but welcome to the new reality. :smash:


-
It's not that I check Immiaccount daily but just want to have a fair estimate. And you are correct there are chances of further increase in processing time which is quite painful eep:

Seriously I need to involve in some other activities to avoid thinking about Immigration for now!


----------



## Panda112

However pessimistic I get, you guys always get my hopes high.

Since lodging, I've moved up from acoustic pieces to riffs. Looks like by the time I get my grant, I'll be doing Hendrix. Maybe I'll have to consider career change.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Another fact is ...90 percent of applicant who update and hover around immitracker will not bother to update their grant status....v r only here for our inputs...the day v mostly gets our grant v forget everything n start our planning some where else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

newbienz said:


> This is precisely why DIBP Posted on the social media that please dont judge us by immitracker
> We issue 16-20 times more visas then what is reflected on the tracker
> 
> For example I have not put my details on the tracker, and when i get my grant, it will never be reflected there
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I agree. But there should be some movement at least. For every 20 grants, ImmiTracker should show 1 
DIBP cannot claim that things are as usual. They increased processing timelines, and the news about delays is all over the internet. So definitely something's going on. ImmiTracker also reflects the same.
Lets hope for the best!


----------



## jazz25

bhagat.dabas said:


> Another fact is ...90 percent of applicant who update and hover around immitracker will not bother to update their grant status....v r only here for our inputs...the day v mostly gets our grant v forget everything n start our planning some where else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me this 90% figure that you're quoting is only your imagination, and not figures someone captured anywhere?


----------



## andreyx108b

bhagat.dabas said:


> Another fact is ...90 percent of applicant who update and hover around immitracker will not bother to update their grant status....v r only here for our inputs...the day v mostly gets our grant v forget everything n start our planning some where else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is such a great misunderstanding, i am not sure where do you take this info from? 

On average between 5% - 10% never update. 

*Moreover, if a case is not update, its not visible to users -the last column of each tracker has two values ACTIVE and INACTIVE. *

By default only updated, i.e. Active cases are shown. 

Moreover, everyone get REMINDERS by e-mail. 

On top of that moderators - update by hand if something is missed by users, but spotted by moderators. 

Overall update rate is 90% as it currently stands.


----------



## Rampal

Is there anyone waiting for grant from 2016? 


ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total Points	: 65 
ITA	: 23-Nov-2016
189 Visa Lodge	: 28-Nov-2016
CO Contact	: 5- Dec-2016 
Info Provided	: 12-Dec-2016
Grant	: waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

aks85 said:


> Please tell me this 90% figure that you're quoting is only your imagination, and not figures someone captured anywhere?



Lack of basic research - i would say.

 

Total cases: includes update and not updated. 

Filtered cases: only active. i.e. updated or finalized.


----------



## rvd

bhagat.dabas said:


> Another fact is ...90 percent of applicant who update and hover around immitracker will not bother to update their grant status....v r only here for our inputs...the day v mostly gets our grant v forget everything n start our planning some where else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I slightly disagree from what you are saying.. I can see most people post their grant notification here and update in immitracker also.

But post grant update many members disappears (may be due to personal circumstances) and only handful of members are active after the grants. This can be clearly noted in Life in Australia threads, where we can see only few information or few members responding.

We are getting very huge information about visa lodge and grant from this forum but information about settling, job hunting, etc., are very less from my perspective.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> I slightly disagree from what you are saying.. I can see most people post their grant notification here and update in immitracker also.
> 
> But post grant update many members disappears (may be due to personal circumstances) and only handful of members are active after the grants. This can be clearly noted in Life in Australia threads, where we can see only few information or few members responding.
> 
> We are getting very huge information about visa lodge and grant from this forum but information about settling, job hunting, etc., are very less from my perspective.


agree, post-grant mostly people settle in whatsapp groups... i have followed the same when i got my grant, its more close circle of people with whom we find mutual connections..


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> agree, post-grant mostly people settle in whatsapp groups... i have followed the same when i got my grant, its more close circle of people with whom we find mutual connections..


Then have to find one once I get the grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Then have to find one once I get the grant.




Ping me - i will help  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> agree, post-grant mostly people settle in whatsapp groups... i have followed the same when i got my grant, its more close circle of people with whom we find mutual connections..


Agree with this.

Ppl post grant, more tend to grab info about settling in


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Ping me - i will help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure Andy.. Thank you..


----------



## applicant189

Rampal said:


> Is there anyone waiting for grant from 2016?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65
> ITA	: 23-Nov-2016
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 28-Nov-2016
> CO Contact	: 5- Dec-2016
> Info Provided	: 12-Dec-2016
> Grant	: waiting


I'm waiting... I submitted my application on 30th December 2016, CO contact was on 23 January 2017 for PCC, submitted the PCC on 24th January 2017 from then in "Assessment in Progress" status.


----------



## rkmehta06

JP Mosa said:


> 1. Since you lodged visa application already and uploaded PCCs( I suppose),
> Wait till CO requests you to get a new PCC
> 
> 2. English score is valid for 3 years from the date of your TRF ( IELTS) for DIBP .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hey. Thanks for the clarity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1448513

Panda112 said:


> What if this is the new reality. Maybe they plan not to give importance to skilled immigration... The only thing we know is that they won't drop the entire immigration program, not after we have paid our fees.


Bingo. That's my goal of this exercise - to figure out the likely scenarios and prepare for the long-haul. The what-if's are the crux of the issue. Truth be told, I don't care (that much) about administrative changes and the micro-economics of it all. The only thing I find difficult not to care is the lack of transparency in everything - all I need is info, and I can make decisions. Simple. If I don't get what I want this way, I will try others. Yes, I've got a lot riding on the grant thing, but I might as well drop it when push comes to shove. (shrugs)

So in short, I can choose to mentally adjust for the long-haul, or I can start looking for alternatives and start from scratch; in the meantime, I wish to gather more info for better decision making is all. Old habits. 

P.S. Heh, just to play the devil's advocate, if they announce a refund right this instance, we can still end up with nothing lol; but it's also very likely you will receive what you want the next second. So keep your head high and help ourselves free from the fuss. That's my two cents worth.


----------



## kennedy07

kennedy07 said:


> Gang,
> 
> I have a small query on PCCs. I had a CO contact where the CO asked me to submit my PCCs (even though I had submitted them already!). I figured it could've been the quality of the scan since I had a black and white print (notorized).
> 
> Hence, I took colored prints + notrized them. Has anyone else encountered this?


Anyone with any inputs?


----------



## NB

kennedy07 said:


> Gang,
> 
> I have a small query on PCCs. I had a CO contact where the CO asked me to submit my PCCs (even though I had submitted them already!). I figured it could've been the quality of the scan since I had a black and white print (notorized).
> 
> Hence, I took colored prints + notrized them. Has anyone else encountered this?


Many a times the files get corrupted while uploading

The CO may not have been able to open it or as it was in B&W, maybe he wanted a coloured scan

As you have already submitted the same again, Relax

Don't read too much into it

Cheers


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Yes, i am waiting since 22nd Sep 2016 (my Visa lodgment date) 



Rampal said:


> Is there anyone waiting for grant from 2016?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65
> ITA	: 23-Nov-2016
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 28-Nov-2016
> CO Contact	: 5- Dec-2016
> Info Provided	: 12-Dec-2016
> Grant	: waiting


----------



## rocktopus

aks85 said:


> So what's gonna happen in few months from now? The current arrangement where they keep sending invites, and do not grant visas cannot practically go on for long. I believe they'll have to keep some kind of sync between input (visa lodgements) and output (visa grants).


Well technically the invites cycles and grant cycles are completely independent:
1) Invites cycle ensure the annual occupational ceiling is matched
2) grant cycle checks application information in relation to EOI

Any of these cycles being to slow does not really affect the other cycle (especially when both have large EOI/application backlogs). They can substantiate themselves for quite a while I reckon.

Current arrangement is only an issue for us.

While it's nicer for us applicants to have both running smoothly and simultaneously (makes it easier to start getting into predictions, etc), I don't think it is a major problem from the DIPB standpoint to have a large backlog of applications... could be completely wrong though.


----------



## jazz25

rocktopus said:


> Well technically the invites cycles and grant cycles are completely independent:
> 1) Invites cycle ensure the annual occupational ceiling is matched
> 2) grant cycle checks application information in relation to EOI
> 
> Any of these cycles being to slow does not really affect the other cycle (especially when both have large EOI/application backlogs). They can substantiate themselves for quite a while I reckon.
> 
> Current arrangement is only an issue for us.
> 
> While it's nicer for us applicants to have both running smoothly and simultaneously (makes it easier to start getting into predictions, etc), I don't think it is a major problem from the DIPB standpoint to have a large backlog of applications... could be completely wrong though.


Thank you. I understand the difference between the two. What I was trying to suggest is that if DIBP keeps giving ITAs, and there isn't any progress on Grants, then they'll sit on huge pile of cases, which is only going to make their life worse.
With long waits for grants, several other problems emerge (and I'm sure DIBP must be having these in mind) such as:
1. Validity of PCC/Medicals - currently they're deemed valid for 1 year
2. Applicant's movement across countries between visa lodge & grant. Longer the gap between the 2, more would be the probability of applicant's travel, and difficulties in obtaining PCCs, keeping track of these details, ultimately resulting in either delay of the case (If CO wants more PCCs/updates etc) or poor quality of checks (if CO decides to proceed with available information provided at time of visa lodge)
3. Longer delays would mean Australia would lack the manpower they intend to get through these visa applications
There could be several such cases. Delay would only make things difficult for DIBP and Australian Govt as well.

With the above in mind, I believe there needs to be a sync between the ITAs being release and Visas being granted. Poor handling of either would only cause problems for Australian Immigration program.


----------



## bulop

This 11 month waiting time can increase or decrease through the year right ?


----------



## bulop

AmmarSuhail said:


> Yes, i am waiting since 22nd Sep 2016 (my Visa lodgment date)
> 
> 
> 
> Rampal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting for grant from 2016?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO	: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points	: 65
> ITA	: 23-Nov-2016
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 28-Nov-2016
> CO Contact	: 5- Dec-2016
> Info Provided	: 12-Dec-2016
> Grant	: waiting
Click to expand...

Good lord


----------



## NB

bulop said:


> This 11 month waiting time can increase or decrease through the year right ?


Every month around the 20th, the DIBP releases new sets of figures for all the visas

It will increase or decrease based on the workload of the pending visas

You can check it here every month

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


Cheers


----------



## i_am_abhi

aks85 said:


> Thank you. I understand the difference between the two. What I was trying to suggest is that if DIBP keeps giving ITAs, and there isn't any progress on Grants, then they'll sit on huge pile of cases, which is only going to make their life worse.
> With long waits for grants, several other problems emerge (and I'm sure DIBP must be having these in mind) such as:
> 1. Validity of PCC/Medicals - currently they're deemed valid for 1 year
> 2. Applicant's movement across countries between visa lodge & grant. Longer the gap between the 2, more would be the probability of applicant's travel, and difficulties in obtaining PCCs, keeping track of these details, ultimately resulting in either delay of the case (If CO wants more PCCs/updates etc) or poor quality of checks (if CO decides to proceed with available information provided at time of visa lodge)
> 3. Longer delays would mean Australia would lack the manpower they intend to get through these visa applications
> There could be several such cases. Delay would only make things difficult for DIBP and Australian Govt as well.
> 
> With the above in mind, I believe there needs to be a sync between the ITAs being release and Visas being granted. Poor handling of either would only cause problems for Australian Immigration program.


I agree with your viewpoints.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

AmmarSuhail said:


> Yes, i am waiting since 22nd Sep 2016 (my Visa lodgment date)



NO CO contact till date?


----------



## qns

AmmarSuhail said:


> Yes, i am waiting since 22nd Sep 2016 (my Visa lodgment date)


Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.

.Q


----------



## Himadri

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> .Q




Many congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


Congo.....


----------



## mr.mortal

qns said:


> AmmarSuhail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am waiting since 22nd Sep 2016 (my Visa lodgment date)
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q
Click to expand...

Congratulation man,
Did you get direct Grant?


----------



## rvd

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


Many congratulations on our grant..


----------



## qns

mr.mortal said:


> Congratulation man,
> Did you get direct Grant?


Nope. My case was screwed up by my previous employer, so i had to submit a lot of clarifications to the questions they asked each time. however they were not at all bias in making a decision, but it took them a while. My last clarification was send day before yesterday and i get my grant today.

.Q


----------



## Maverick_VJ

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


Congratulations and nice to see a grant for a case from Sept 2016. All the best in your OZZY endeavors.


----------



## mr.mortal

qns said:


> mr.mortal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation man,
> Did you get direct Grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. My case was screwed up by my previous employer, so i had to submit a lot of clarifications to the questions they asked each time. however they were not at all bias in making a decision, but it took them a while. My last clarification was send day before yesterday and i get my grant today.
> 
> .Q
Click to expand...

WOW
Must have been difficult time for you.
But the best thing is, you got over the line.
May i ask what went wrong?
And did you redo your medical?


----------



## Shailz

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


So, finally it is time to celebrate....Many congratulations!


----------



## pkk0574

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> .Q




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qns

mr.mortal said:


> WOW
> Must have been difficult time for you.
> But the best thing is, you got over the line.
> May i ask what went wrong?
> And did you redo your medical?


Yeah actually, nope no redo's for anything. i'd lost hope when I got DIPB integrity dept in UAE chasing my case and letting me know that my previous employer has messed it up by saying that all documents submitted were not authorized by him and etc etc. i had to jot down a lot of clarifications back and forth. gave them pay slips, bank statement, contracts and most importantly Employee Reference letters. which went back to the my previous employer for verification and this time he refuse to respond. I had to convince DIBP that nothing much can happen in this case as the employer has refused to respond back. DIBP waited for month to get a response from the employer, failing that they started calling my ex- colleagues and the process continued. My case was a little fragile and i'd been cross verified at all my previous employers. 

long story short. i nailed it. 

.Q


----------



## hasansins

qns said:


> Yeah actually, nope no redo's for anything. i'd lost hope when I got DIPB integrity dept in UAE chasing my case and letting me know that my previous employer has messed it up by saying that all documents submitted were not authorized by him and etc etc. i had to jot down a lot of clarifications back and forth. gave them pay slips, bank statement, contracts and most importantly Employee Reference letters. which went back to the my previous employer for verification and this time he refuse to respond. I had to convince DIBP that nothing much can happen in this case as the employer has refused to respond back. DIBP waited for month to get a response from the employer, failing that they started calling my ex- colleagues and the process continued. My case was a little fragile and i'd been cross verified at all my previous employers.
> 
> long story short. i nailed it.
> 
> .Q


Congrats man! Really you nailed it. Wishing you happy new life in OZ!


----------



## sharma1981

qns said:


> Yeah actually, nope no redo's for anything. i'd lost hope when I got DIPB integrity dept in UAE chasing my case and letting me know that my previous employer has messed it up by saying that all documents submitted were not authorized by him and etc etc. i had to jot down a lot of clarifications back and forth. gave them pay slips, bank statement, contracts and most importantly Employee Reference letters. which went back to the my previous employer for verification and this time he refuse to respond. I had to convince DIBP that nothing much can happen in this case as the employer has refused to respond back. DIBP waited for month to get a response from the employer, failing that they started calling my ex- colleagues and the process continued. My case was a little fragile and i'd been cross verified at all my previous employers.
> 
> long story short. i nailed it.
> 
> .Q


Your persistence paid off. Congrats


----------



## jazz25

qns said:


> Yeah actually, nope no redo's for anything. i'd lost hope when I got DIPB integrity dept in UAE chasing my case and letting me know that my previous employer has messed it up by saying that all documents submitted were not authorized by him and etc etc. i had to jot down a lot of clarifications back and forth. gave them pay slips, bank statement, contracts and most importantly Employee Reference letters. which went back to the my previous employer for verification and this time he refuse to respond. I had to convince DIBP that nothing much can happen in this case as the employer has refused to respond back. DIBP waited for month to get a response from the employer, failing that they started calling my ex- colleagues and the process continued. My case was a little fragile and i'd been cross verified at all my previous employers.
> 
> long story short. i nailed it.
> 
> .Q


Congratulations!!


----------



## applicant189

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


Congratulations!!


----------



## bhupendrababun

qns said:


> Yeah actually, nope no redo's for anything. i'd lost hope when I got DIPB integrity dept in UAE chasing my case and letting me know that my previous employer has messed it up by saying that all documents submitted were not authorized by him and etc etc. i had to jot down a lot of clarifications back and forth. gave them pay slips, bank statement, contracts and most importantly Employee Reference letters. which went back to the my previous employer for verification and this time he refuse to respond. I had to convince DIBP that nothing much can happen in this case as the employer has refused to respond back. DIBP waited for month to get a response from the employer, failing that they started calling my ex- colleagues and the process continued. My case was a little fragile and i'd been cross verified at all my previous employers.
> 
> long story short. i nailed it.
> 
> .Q


Wow congratulations you are a fighter 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


Hi 
Would you like to update us with your timelines? Though your case had complications, i still think it got resolved faster than some of others using the forum, who have been waiting for more than 2 years and beyond that. 

and.. of course Congratulations ! You have a great life in Australia.


----------



## visakh

qns said:


> Yeah actually, nope no redo's for anything. i'd lost hope when I got DIPB integrity dept in UAE chasing my case and letting me know that my previous employer has messed it up by saying that all documents submitted were not authorized by him and etc etc. i had to jot down a lot of clarifications back and forth. gave them pay slips, bank statement, contracts and most importantly Employee Reference letters. which went back to the my previous employer for verification and this time he refuse to respond. I had to convince DIBP that nothing much can happen in this case as the employer has refused to respond back. DIBP waited for month to get a response from the employer, failing that they started calling my ex- colleagues and the process continued. My case was a little fragile and i'd been cross verified at all my previous employers.
> 
> long story short. i nailed it.
> 
> .Q


CONGRATUALATIONS MATE !!!
Seems DIBP dont refuse or reject any visa application immediately and they will ask for the explanations. Did they contact only the persons who had given as reference in your "Employee Reference Letter" or they made call directly to HR?


----------



## Chemicalidol

Hello guys.

Just joined the forum. I received contact from the CO yesterday, asking her proof of english proficiency for my 10 months old baby.

I have attached a letter stating that she is just a baby and hence can not have any proof. I am just wondering at the weird request. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## karanbansal91

Chemicalidol said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Just joined the forum. I received contact from the CO yesterday, asking her proof of english proficiency for my 10 months old baby.
> 
> I have attached a letter stating that she is just a baby and hence can not have any proof. I am just wondering at the weird request.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Weird... Co must be on weed

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Five56

Congratulations and Best Wishes for your future.


----------



## qns

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi
> Would you like to update us with your timelines? Though your case had complications, i still think it got resolved faster than some of others using the forum, who have been waiting for more than 2 years and beyond that.
> 
> and.. of course Congratulations ! You have a great life in Australia.


Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 (65 Points)
ACS: 16/12/15
PTE: 27/1/16
EOI: 18/2/16
PCC: 8/3/16
Medical: 8/3/16
Multiple Clarifications and declarations in between
Grant(189): 8/8/17


----------



## qns

visakh said:


> CONGRATUALATIONS MATE !!!
> Seems DIBP dont refuse or reject any visa application immediately and they will ask for the explanations. Did they contact only the persons who had given as reference in your "Employee Reference Letter" or they made call directly to HR?


both. direct call on the information printed on the letter head and then connect with HR and the references as well. in the end they requested for more reference, however recent time it was a mandate that its on company letter head and stamped and signed by the company with all contact details printed.

.Q


----------



## visakh

qns said:


> both. direct call on the information printed on the letter head and then connect with HR and the references as well. in the end they requested for more reference, however recent time it was a mandate that its on company letter head and stamped and signed by the company with all contact details printed.
> 
> .Q


Recently, is it mandatory to call the number printed in the letter head and then to concerned persons and department???


----------



## NB

visakh said:


> Recently, is it mandatory to call the number printed in the letter head and then to concerned persons and department???


There is nothing mandatory on the department to follow a set process 

They can call whosoever they want depending on each individual case

Cheers


----------



## bhupendrababun

Chemicalidol said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Just joined the forum. I received contact from the CO yesterday, asking her proof of english proficiency for my 10 months old baby.
> 
> I have attached a letter stating that she is just a baby and hence can not have any proof. I am just wondering at the weird request.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Really??? 

Arey they looking for a 10month old girl to be competent or an expert in english?? really sometimes we dont underatand what`s running in CO`s mind?

in my point of view its a utterly ridiculous request or it might be a typo error.. in liue of your wifes they would have requested yours daughters. anyways wait for their reply.

Cheers


----------



## visakh

bhupendrababun said:


> Really???
> 
> Arey they looking for a 10month old girl to be competent or an expert in english?? really sometimes we dont underatand what`s running in CO`s mind?
> 
> in my point of view its a utterly ridiculous request or it might be a typo error.. in liue of your wifes they would have requested yours daughters. anyways wait for their reply.
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate,

Can you please share about your employment verification


----------



## bhupendrababun

visakh said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Can you please share about your employment verification


They have called my present employer (HR) and enquired.


Cheers


----------



## visakh

bhupendrababun said:


> They have called my present employer (HR) and enquired.
> 
> 
> Cheers[/Q
> 
> They dint call your previous employers?


----------



## bhupendrababun

visakh said:


> bhupendrababun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have called my present employer (HR) and enquired.
> 
> 
> Cheers[/Q
> 
> They dint call your previous employers?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know they havent.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

The address in my passport is different from the address I am currently residing. Infact cities are also different. If I go for PCC can I do from the current address I am residing or PCC should have same address which is present in passport.


----------



## sharma1981

Chemicalidol said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Just joined the forum. I received contact from the CO yesterday, asking her proof of english proficiency for my 10 months old baby.
> 
> I have attached a letter stating that she is just a baby and hence can not have any proof. I am just wondering at the weird request.
> 
> What do you guys think?


That's insane.

I wish this doesn't push you to back in processing and the CO realizes his/her mistake and expedites your process.


----------



## Nmonga32

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The address in my passport is different from the address I am currently residing. Infact cities are also different. If I go for PCC can I do from the current address I am residing or PCC should have same address which is present in passport.


I faced the same issue and I guess we are talking about GZB PSK here. You can get the PCC if you have stayed in that city for more than 12 months and you have supporting proofs (PS. they have a specific set of acceptable proofs only. They only accept photo ids).

Although, I was denied a PCC because my marital status had changed and was not reflected on my current passport (Spouse name not added). This was no where mentioned online, so the point is that ultimately its in the hands of the PSK head officer.


----------



## jagga jatt

I have got positive assessment from ACS in the month of june 2017 and applied for the EOI in the same month, after this in the month of July I left my Job, due to my wife pregnancy and my enrolment into some professional course related to my career, due to which I would been not be able to join any other job for another 5 months, will being jobless affect my VISA Grant or not, is CO will object that why I am not doing job after filing my EOI??????????


----------



## nabtex

No

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Nmonga32 said:


> I faced the same issue and I guess we are talking about GZB PSK here. You can get the PCC if you have stayed in that city for more than 12 months and you have supporting proofs (PS. they have a specific set of acceptable proofs only. They only accept photo ids).
> 
> Although, I was denied a PCC because my marital status had changed and was not reflected on my current passport (Spouse name not added). This was no where mentioned online, so the point is that ultimately its in the hands of the PSK head officer.


Hey thanks for the info. So is it mandatory to have wife name in passport. I also dont have mentioned however My wife do have my name in her passport. If its difficult to get here I may go for my home town in dehradun. Also what proof they ask. I have only rent agreement with me.


----------



## Nmonga32

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for the info. So is it mandatory to have wife name in passport. I also dont have mentioned however My wife do have my name in her passport. If its difficult to get here I may go for my home town in dehradun. Also what proof they ask. I have only rent agreement with me.


You are kind of in the same soup that I was. As per GZB PSK, it was mandatory to have spouse name on both the passports. So we followed this process:
1. Got new passports from our hometown with spouse name followed by a police verification
2. Got PCC done again from hometown. No police verification was required because it had happened recently for passports.

Word of caution: make sure u r in your hometown when police verification happens and do not mention that your current city is different from where you are applying for PCC.

PS: Rent agreement would only work for your current location if it is a registered agreement (in front of judge i guess), a notarized agreement wont work.


----------



## chvarma80

bhupendrababun said:


> They have called my present employer (HR) and enquired.
> 
> 
> Cheers


When did you Lodge your application?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhupendrababun

chvarma80 said:


> When did you Lodge your application?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


14/03/2017

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Nmonga32 said:


> You are kind of in the same soup that I was. As per GZB PSK, it was mandatory to have spouse name on both the passports. So we followed this process:
> 1. Got new passports from our hometown with spouse name followed by a police verification
> 2. Got PCC done again from hometown. No police verification was required because it had happened recently for passports.
> 
> Word of caution: make sure u r in your hometown when police verification happens and do not mention that your current city is different from where you are applying for PCC.
> 
> PS: Rent agreement would only work for your current location if it is a registered agreement (in front of judge i guess), a notarized agreement wont work.



I still have confusion. Is it mandatory to have wife name in passport to get PCC as per rules or its GZB office only that is asking. I see you did added you wife name and then applied for PCC.


----------



## chvarma80

bhupendrababun said:


> 14/03/2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have you contacted by CO for any documents?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for the info. So is it mandatory to have wife name in passport. I also dont have mentioned however My wife do have my name in her passport. If its difficult to get here I may go for my home town in dehradun. Also what proof they ask. I have only rent agreement with me.


Hi

Its not mandatory to have spouse name in both the passports. If any one of you have then its enough. Although you need to carry the marriage certificate that will make sure that no one bugs around with stupid reasons with you.
Not sure which stupid at PSK says to have name on both the passports. If you have marriage certificate and name in one passport then its all right. Just visit together so that your turn comes close to each other.

If your address is different in the passport then present then it will have a physical police verification. If the passport is issued at the same address then you should get the PCC on the same day.


----------



## charansingh.sai

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The address in my passport is different from the address I am currently residing. Infact cities are also different. If I go for PCC can I do from the current address I am residing or PCC should have same address which is present in passport.


My case is same as yours. And after some research I found out that it is recommended to apply from your current city no matter how long you have been living there.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandysinghdogra

Absolutely


----------



## bhupendrababun

chvarma80 said:


> Have you contacted by CO for any documents?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Once for medicals on 22/03/2017

Reverted them back on 24/03/2017

On 24/04/2017 the present employer has received a call from AHC Dubai office for employment verification. 

Hope the above is clear 

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> I still have confusion. Is it mandatory to have wife name in passport to get PCC as per rules or its GZB office only that is asking. I see you did added you wife name and then applied for PCC.


I am not sure if this rule applies to all the PSKs. Its best you call up that PSK and check with them. The rules should be standardized but sadly they aren't so confirm before taking any step. I wasted a couple of weeks because of this.


----------



## vikaschandra

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


Congratulations mate. Share your timelines please


----------



## PANZIND

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate. Share your timelines please




Was there a CO contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhkumar2988

I got invite today. I will be applying for visa now. I have 2 questions

1- I have not claimed any points for work experience. Do I need to submit any documents for work experience during visa filing? I submitted work experience documents during skill assessment?

2- I have my Indian PCC valid till september 2017. I will be filing visa Aug 2017. Should I get my Indian PCC done again?

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> I got invite today. I will be applying for visa now. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1- I have not claimed any points for work experience. Do I need to submit any documents for work experience during visa filing? I submitted work experience documents during skill assessment?
> 
> 2- I have my Indian PCC valid till september 2017. I will be filing visa Aug 2017. Should I get my Indian PCC done again?
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes (CV, Form 80/1221 for all applicants. employment docs, relationship proof, payslips, tax docs etc)
2. Yes (due to slow processing of VISA applications now a days your current pcc is bound to expire.


----------



## saurabhkumar2988

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes (due to slow processing of VISA applications now a days your current pcc is bound to expire.


I read somewhere if u r not claiming points, it is not necessary to upload work experience docs.


----------



## sharma1981

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> I read somewhere if u r not claiming points, it is not necessary to upload work experience docs.


Your wish if you don't want to. If you want to wait for CO contact then i'll leave it to you


----------



## saurabhkumar2988

sharma1981 said:


> Your wish if you don't want to. If you want to wait for CO contact then i'll leave it to you


I guess, I should upload it. Thanks a lot. Just two final question.

1-Is it ok just to upload joining letter and payslips and form 16?

2-For one of my employer I only have experience letter because I was paid via cheque? What should I do?


----------



## sharma1981

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> I guess, I should upload it. Thanks a lot. Just two final question.
> 
> 1-Is it ok just to upload joining letter and payslips and form 16?
> 
> 2-For one of my employer I only have experience letter because I was paid via cheque? What should I do?


I would suggest uploading whatever you can. 

1. Yes. You have limit of 60 docs per applicant (5 Mb each). So after scanning and making a pdf, compress the size. Don't compromise the visibility.
2. Collect all bank statements and highlight all the salary credits. For closed bank account just visit the bank and request the statement.

3. Also upload CV for all the applicants, along with form 80/form 1221. These forms should be filled for all applicants and should cover all details including any gaps in education,employments etc


----------



## trombokk

Hi

I have a query. I am on a sabbatical right now and financially self funded. So can I or should I provide an additional notarized or affidavit document to declare the same at the time of visa application? Will that help in strengthening my application in any way? 


Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

I'm waiting in the queue waiting for a grant. Inlodged on 18th march 2017 got co contact on 6th of april and responded on 19th. I recieved delay email on 2nd of june. And its very quiet now. 
My enquiry is : as i have recieved a co contact and a delay email, and silence for a couple of months, can i make a fair assumption that i will not be asked for further requirements? And will just have to wait in a patiencr game? Or is it irrelevant and could happen that i would be contacted 5 or 6 months after last contact and then ask.for more papers ? 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

takemeout said:


> I'm waiting in the queue waiting for a grant. Inlodged on 18th march 2017 got co contact on 6th of april and responded on 19th. I recieved delay email on 2nd of june. And its very quiet now.
> My enquiry is : as i have recieved a co contact and a delay email, and silence for a couple of months, can i make a fair assumption that i will not be asked for further requirements? And will just have to wait in a patiencr game? Or is it irrelevant and could happen that i would be contacted 5 or 6 months after last contact and then ask.for more papers ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


It depends on the CO availability. Once asked for an info it depends on him when he looks back at your case.
Most probably CO will not ask second time. But you surely need patience considering the slow processing these days.
Wish you the best


----------



## TravelWorld

newbienz said:


> This is precisely why DIBP Posted on the social media that please dont judge us by immitracker
> We issue 16-20 times more visas then what is reflected on the tracker
> 
> For example I have not put my details on the tracker, and when i get my grant, it will never be reflected there
> 
> 
> Cheers


Link please?


----------



## takemeout

Thanks for your reply 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

SevenSeas said:


> Bingo. That's my goal of this exercise - to figure out the likely scenarios and prepare for the long-haul. The what-if's are the crux of the issue. Truth be told, I don't care (that much) about administrative changes and the micro-economics of it all. The only thing I find difficult not to care is the lack of transparency in everything - all I need is info, and I can make decisions. Simple. If I don't get what I want this way, I will try others. Yes, I've got a lot riding on the grant thing, but I might as well drop it when push comes to shove. (shrugs)
> 
> So in short, I can choose to mentally adjust for the long-haul, or I can start looking for alternatives and start from scratch; in the meantime, I wish to gather more info for better decision making is all. Old habits.
> 
> P.S. Heh, just to play the devil's advocate, if they announce a refund right this instance, we can still end up with nothing lol; but it's also very likely you will receive what you want the next second. So keep your head high and help ourselves free from the fuss. That's my two cents worth.


My 2 cents folks:

1. Theoretically anything can happen but in reality that rarely does!

2. Most decisions at this level (mind you allowing immigration is a global phenomenon and most countries, especially first world countries like OZ would refrain from adverse decisions) are only prospective in nature and not retrospective - same can also be observed from the various changes made to 457 - none of the changes were effective on the existing applications which as DIBP communicated would be processed BAU

3. Even if they were to say that that "hey here is your fees lets forget about the whole immigration thing" then that is not enough is it? There are different people who have spent different amounts of money (for example in India medical costs INR 5.5K whereas in UK it costs £300 - almost 5 times in same currency). Also, what about any additional medical tests done (I paid a VERY LARGE SUM for myself)?

So, in conclusion, yes - theoretically as per game theory, returning our fees and asking us to forget the whole thing is a possibility but not so much practically in my humble opinion.

Cheers


----------



## JinDan

*Confusion with part time exp points*

Hi,

I applied for my EOI and got invitation but am now unsure of claimed work exp points.
I have 2yrs 3 months assessed as first job in India which was full time. My second job is in Canada from Jan 2014 to current but it is part time permanent but I have always worked more than 20 hours due to staff shortage. My assessing authority AIMS has considered my exp from Jan 2014 to Aug 2016 (thats when I got my assessment done) as 1yr 4 months full time equivalent. My assessment letter states that I am assessed as Med Lab Scientist with more than 3 yr exp (2yr 3mo India job and 1yr 4mo Canadian job).

When I submitted my EOI it counted my exp as more than 5 years according to the dates. I havent submitted my VISA application am afraid if it will be rejected due to overclaiming although I am not overclaiming. The confusion lies between assessing authorities' and actual dates due to part time work. :Cry::Cry:

To add to all this, I was on maternity leave for 1 yr in between which I havent mentioned in EOI by breaking down dates? should I be? I was paid in my maternity leave by Employment Insurance through Canadian Gov.

In short: 
March 2010 - June 2012 : 2yrs 3mo full time
Jan 2014- Aug 2017: current part time job
July 2015- July 2016 : maternity leave


----------



## chiragchaplot

*How long till I get my PR after ITA?*

I submitted my EOI on 23 June 2017 and I was awarded an ITA on 9 August 2017. I have filled the form on online.immi.gov.au and have paid the fees of AUD 3670. When can I expect my 189 visa or what is the next step to be filled?


----------



## Jatinder582

Any grant for 261311 with 65 point, who lodged 189 in Apr'17 or nearby.


----------



## nariman87

Hi fellows,

I just received an invitation from DIBP to apply for an 189 visa, based on an all-accurate EOI with occupation *Physicist* (code 234914 and assessed by VETASSESS). But, I am not 100% certain if it is safe for me to apply due to *1 July* reforms. The potential problem is that Physicist is *not* appearing in any part of the federal legislative instrument, MLTSSL and STSOL, lists (not even in "removed occupations"!). Please note that I am *not* a Medical Physicist. However, in the third column of combined list of eligible skilled occupations (which is for subclasses 457 and 186), it is noted that Physicist is an MLTSSL occupation! 

Now, the question is that: do you suggest I should apply for the visa on the basis that I have received an official invitation? Or do you think my application would be rejected based on 1 July reforms?


----------



## jithooos

Just to add, one of my friend received CO contact on 07th Aug too. For some additional docs.


----------



## NB

nariman87 said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I just received an invitation from DIBP to apply for an 189 visa, based on an all-accurate EOI with occupation *Physicist* (code 234914 and assessed by VETASSESS). But, I am not 100% certain if it is safe for me to apply due to *1 July* reforms. The potential problem is that Physicist is *not* appearing in any part of the federal legislative instrument, MLTSSL and STSOL, lists (not even in "removed occupations"!). Please note that I am *not* a Medical Physicist. However, in the third column of combined list of eligible skilled occupations (which is for subclasses 457 and 186), it is noted that Physicist is an MLTSSL occupation!
> 
> Now, the question is that: do you suggest I should apply for the visa on the basis that I have received an official invitation? Or do you think my application would be rejected based on 1 July reforms?



Can you try calling up the department and inquiring.?
Your call can be put on a long hold, be prepared for that

Cheers


----------



## NB

nariman87 said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I just received an invitation from DIBP to apply for an 189 visa, based on an all-accurate EOI with occupation *Physicist* (code 234914 and assessed by VETASSESS). But, I am not 100% certain if it is safe for me to apply due to *1 July* reforms. The potential problem is that Physicist is *not* appearing in any part of the federal legislative instrument, MLTSSL and STSOL, lists (not even in "removed occupations"!). Please note that I am *not* a Medical Physicist. However, in the third column of combined list of eligible skilled occupations (which is for subclasses 457 and 186), it is noted that Physicist is an MLTSSL occupation!
> 
> Now, the question is that: do you suggest I should apply for the visa on the basis that I have received an official invitation? Or do you think my application would be rejected based on 1 July reforms?



Can you try calling up the department and inquiring.?
Your call can be put on a long hold, be prepared for that

Alternatively you can send a message to them through Facebook
I am given to understand that they are quite active on the social media


Cheers


----------



## amigos

jithooos said:


> Just to add, one of my friend received CO contact on 07th Aug too. For some additional docs.


Hi Jithooos,

Could you pls share your friend's time line? and what requested?
Cheers


----------



## mariner86

chiragchaplot said:


> I submitted my EOI on 23 June 2017 and I was awarded an ITA on 9 August 2017. I have filled the form on online.immi.gov.au and have paid the fees of AUD 3670. When can I expect my 189 visa or what is the next step to be filled?


you caused a lot of confusion in immitracker and you have mentioned that you were granted a visa today.Please go back there and correct your info.


----------



## abrahamraju

chiragchaplot said:


> I submitted my EOI on 23 June 2017 and I was awarded an ITA on 9 August 2017. I have filled the form on online.immi.gov.au and have paid the fees of AUD 3670. When can I expect my 189 visa or what is the next step to be filled?


But haven't you marked as direct grant in immi..


----------



## NB

chiragchaplot said:


> I submitted my EOI on 23 June 2017 and I was awarded an ITA on 9 August 2017. I have filled the form on online.immi.gov.au and have paid the fees of AUD 3670. When can I expect my 189 visa or what is the next step to be filled?


Next you have to complete your medicals, if not already done and upload all the documents

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus

bhupendrababun said:


> Really???
> 
> Arey they looking for a 10month old girl to be competent or an expert in english?? really sometimes we dont underatand what`s running in CO`s mind?
> 
> in my point of view its a utterly ridiculous request or it might be a typo error.. in liue of your wifes they would have requested yours daughters. anyways wait for their reply.
> 
> Cheers



LOL, no need to dramatize... 

Parts of CO verification surely involves going through a bullet point list where they check each information, going down an automated decision tree as they progress. It's very easy in these types of processes to accidentally trigger an action, all it takes is a bit of distraction.

I'm sure the CO will receive the explanation and just move on. No sweat.


----------



## rocktopus

nariman87 said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I just received an invitation from DIBP to apply for an 189 visa, based on an all-accurate EOI with occupation *Physicist* (code 234914 and assessed by VETASSESS). But, I am not 100% certain if it is safe for me to apply due to *1 July* reforms. The potential problem is that Physicist is *not* appearing in any part of the federal legislative instrument, MLTSSL and STSOL, lists (not even in "removed occupations"!). Please note that I am *not* a Medical Physicist. However, in the third column of combined list of eligible skilled occupations (which is for subclasses 457 and 186), it is noted that Physicist is an MLTSSL occupation!
> 
> Now, the question is that: do you suggest I should apply for the visa on the basis that I have received an official invitation? Or do you think my application would be rejected based on 1 July reforms?


I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter, occupation is irrelevant once you've been invited, and the grant process seems to be occupation agnostic.


----------



## kennedy07

qns said:


> Yup Was waiting until this morning and finally got the grant this morning. a year and a half long wait and struggle.
> 
> .Q


Mate, what are you still doing online?! Get a beer!! Get sloshed!!  
Valar Morghulis!


----------



## agrawala

Hi All,

I am probably asking a much repeated question. I lodged my visa on 10 May,2017. I haven't received any communication till date. not even a CO contact. It has been three months so I am bit worried. Any suggestions?

Regards,
Ashish
ANZCO 261312 Developer
Visa Lodge 10 May,2017
Point 65
Medical and PCC done


----------



## NB

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am probably asking a much repeated question. I lodged my visa on 10 May,2017. I haven't received any communication till date. not even a CO contact. It has been three months so I am bit worried. Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish
> ANZCO 261312 Developer
> Visa Lodge 10 May,2017
> Point 65
> Medical and PCC done


Many applicants dont get CO contact for months
Its nothing unique to you

You have to wait patiently for the CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## jazz25

Chemicalidol said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Just joined the forum. I received contact from the CO yesterday, asking her proof of english proficiency for my 10 months old baby.
> 
> I have attached a letter stating that she is just a baby and hence can not have any proof. I am just wondering at the weird request.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Have you provided proof of english for your spouse? If not, I believe that was what CO wanted to request.


----------



## jazz25

Nmonga32 said:


> I faced the same issue and I guess we are talking about GZB PSK here. You can get the PCC if you have stayed in that city for more than 12 months and you have supporting proofs (PS. they have a specific set of acceptable proofs only. They only accept photo ids).
> 
> Although, I was denied a PCC because my marital status had changed and was not reflected on my current passport (Spouse name not added). This was no where mentioned online, so the point is that ultimately its in the hands of the PSK head officer.


I had similar experience at PSK Ghaziabad. The APO there only seems to believe in archaic rules, and would not accept what's written on the Passport India website. Unfortunately APO has the last say, so can't do much other than follow what they say..


----------



## jazz25

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The address in my passport is different from the address I am currently residing. Infact cities are also different. If I go for PCC can I do from the current address I am residing or PCC should have same address which is present in passport.


You should be able to get it at the current address, provided you have been living there for quite some time. You'll have to produce proof to support that. This would most likely invite a Police verification.

Also, I would recommend you check with your local PSK about everything, and then do accordingly.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## jazz25

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> I still have confusion. Is it mandatory to have wife name in passport to get PCC as per rules or its GZB office only that is asking. I see you did added you wife name and then applied for PCC.


Depends from PSK to PSK. Check with your local PSK, and see if they can provide you PCC based on your current situation.
APO has the last say, so it completely depends on him.


----------



## paarth

Hello
I am going to lodge my application tomorrow, i am on a 485 and did my medical on 24 August 2016. So, will that be considered valid or do i need to take medicals again??

Also, do we have to upload attested documents( as in 485) or originals for verification.

Thanks


----------



## NB

paarth said:


> Hello
> I am going to lodge my application tomorrow, i am on a 485 and did my medical on 24 August 2016. So, will that be considered valid or do i need to take medicals again??
> 
> Also, do we have to upload attested documents( as in 485) or originals for verification.
> 
> Thanks


Medicals are only valid for a year from the date of the tests
So they are for all practical purposes expired

Generate a new HAP ID and get the tests done again
As .long as you are scanning in color, no documents need to be attested.
No verification of the originals is done as far as I have heard

Cheers


----------



## deorox

Just a thought, can it be that the CO's are being allocated to check and verify completeness for all applications till June 2017 to catch up with the delay (allocation days are now reduced to about 45 days from 66 days). Also applications in May and June were a lot less than the other months. Once they have done this, the grants would start. Meanwhile, they are clearing the early 2016 pending applications. I don't really know, but this could be possible.

Also, DIBP on facebook stated that the 8-11 months times was an average for all the applications processed in the month of June. In June, grants were limited to 2016 cases mostly, so this increased the average time. It may stay the same for July given the grants that were reported on immitracker.

I don't know what to think anymore, just exhausted of thoughts and ideas. Haha.


----------



## AA_457_189

sunil0476 said:


> Very Bleak chances that DIBP will process your 457..worst case your 189 will be overridden by 457 if you get PR earlie and 457 later....which you may not want..Consult MARA agent...that the best option for you..I have been through same
> experience and later decided to sit back and wait for PR..


My company is applying 457 for me. How they will come to know about my PR as i heard DIBP will not send any emails to my company. Also it is like different case officers will be assigned for each case, so why will they delay 457. As per the current trend in my company, 457 will be offered in 3-4 days after the file is lodged. My role starts by 5th September and by that time i will be having my visa. My last CO contact happened on 12th April and all the documents submitted by 24th April 2017.

Scenario 2: 457 comes after 189:
Will it automatically cancel 189 or if i send a mail to DIBP, they will give me any options to move to Australia and then decide on the process. 

Suggest me what is the best i can do to move to Australia with the current role. As of now i can move in next 30 days, if i don't get PR but receive 457.
What action i should do, if i get PR before 457?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

deorox said:


> Just a thought, can it be that the CO's are being allocated to check and verify completeness for all applications till June 2017 to catch up with the delay (allocation days are now reduced to about 45 days from 66 days). Also applications in May and June were a lot less than the other months. Once they have done this, the grants would start. Meanwhile, they are clearing the early 2016 pending applications. I don't really know, but this could be possible.
> 
> Also, DIBP on facebook stated that the 8-11 months times was an average for all the applications processed in the month of June. In June, grants were limited to 2016 cases mostly, so this increased the average time. It may stay the same for July given the grants that were reported on immitracker.
> 
> I don't know what to think anymore, just exhausted of thoughts and ideas. Haha.


The more you probe the crazier it gets as there is no defined pattern in this regard. I was contacted by CO on the 46th Day on Nov 15th 2016 for Medicals and because of the appointment slots not available for medicals, I lost valuable time immediately after lodging my visa. Over the period of time, this shot upto 65 days for a majority, if not all and for some even way beyond that time window.

We cannot generalize as every case is on its head by its own  . However, this brief analysis would give smiles on many and gives hope to dream on. But the wait is inevitable and still there is no momentum like last year. Hope this ends soon for all the folks. 

On a funnier note, CO's need a class on FIFO (First In First Out)...


----------



## NB

AA_457_189 said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my first post in this thread and I need your advise badly.
> 
> I have applied for PR in April 2017 and one CO contact happened in same month. Till then waiting for an update.
> 
> I have been nominated for an immediate onshore role requirement and company will be raising a 457 Visa in another one week.
> 
> Since I have to take up the role asap , it may not be advisable to inform the company about the ongoing PR process ( which the assessment in progress state ).
> 
> Our questions are :
> 1. Will the company know of an ongoing PR process when lodging for 457 Visa ( any validation mail would be sent to them from DIBP ? )
> 
> 2. Once 457 is lodged, in the meantime if we get our PR granted and assuming 457 grant comes around the same time , then does anything happen to the granted PR ? ( I am dependent in PR application ).
> 
> 3. Will DIBP process 457 when PR application is in progress ?
> 
> 4. If I am granted PR after my work visa grant, but I am yet to travel. Will there be any impacts to me or to company in terms of formalities.
> 
> The reason I am asking is we hope 457 processing or 457 grant should not affect the PR grant.
> 
> Looking for your advise and reply.
> 
> Thanks


If I were in your shoes, I would not hide the fact from my employers that I already have a PR application filed in April

Even if nothing goes wrong in the 457 application and you are granted the same, you will anyways have to file a Form 1022 to show the department that you now have a 457 visa and your current location is Australia.
On receiving this form, the department may contact your employer to verify the same
and put you in an awkward position
You also have to check if you are required to declare the PR application in the 457 application

The possibility of the 457 being issued after the 189 will also be a sword hanging on your head

Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not hide the fact from my employers that I already have a PR application filed in April
> 
> Even if nothing goes wrong in the 457 application and you are granted the same, you will anyways have to file a Form 1022 to show the department that you now have a 457 visa and your current location is Australia.
> On receiving this form, the department may contact your employer to verify the same
> and put you in an awkward position
> You also have to check if you are required to declare the PR application in the 457 application
> 
> The possibility of the 457 being issued after the 189 will also be a sword hanging on your head
> 
> Cheers


@ AA_457_189 

+1 to newbienz's suggestion, as keeping it transparent is always in the best interest for both you and your organization. 

Please be advised that they will eventually come to know if you stay quiet and on the contrary it might work out good as the organization will save the woes of filing a separate Visa. In any case, all details need to be furnished while they file your case, so it will leave you in an embarrassing position.

Talk over to the concerned authorities in your organization to avoid this predicament.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> On receiving this form, the department may contact your employer to verify the same
> and put you in an awkward position
> 
> 
> Cheers



As usual incorrect statement, misleading the forum users. 

Can you point to a single case where verification of unclaimed work experience took place?


----------



## jagga jatt

Hi, I have a query, that i work in the occupation code related to IT and my assessment authority is ACS, but my wife occupation is management accountant, but her assessment authority is different, but both our occupation fall in Medium and short term skill list, can I claim 5 points for partner skill in this case???????


----------



## NB

jagga jatt said:


> Hi, I have a query, that i work in the occupation code related to IT and my assessment authority is ACS, but my wife occupation is management accountant, but her assessment authority is different, but both our occupation fall in Medium and short term skill list, can I claim 5 points for partner skill in this case???????


You can provided you meet all these criterias

Partner skills

Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

1.was under 50 years old
2.had competent English.
3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

You obviously meet 3 so recheck point 1 & 2

Cheers


----------



## jagga jatt

But y????


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> As usual incorrect statement, misleading the forum users.
> 
> Can you point to a single case where verification of unclaimed work experience took place?


Yes
My friends employer was contacted in India, although he had not claimed points for that experience
They just wanted to know if he was actually working there or not and his designation

Cheers


----------



## jagga jatt

yes she is under 50 and have 7 bands in each module. her R n R matches to the management accountant occupation which is in the same list as mine


----------



## andreyx108b

jagga jatt said:


> Hi, I have a query, that i work in the occupation code related to IT and my assessment authority is ACS, but my wife occupation is management accountant, but her assessment authority is different, but both our occupation fall in Medium and short term skill list, can I claim 5 points for partner skill in this case???????


You can as long as you meet the other requirements.


----------



## NB

jagga jatt said:


> yes she is under 50 and have 7 bands in each module. her R n R matches to the management accountant occupation which is in the same list as mine


RNR matching by you will not be sufficient
She has to get her skills assessed as positive by the relevant authority as per the list

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Yes
> My friends employer was contacted in India, although he had not claimed points for that experience
> They just wanted to know if he was actually working there or not and his designation
> 
> Cheers


You keep referring to your own friends and relatives, which has nothing to with reality, because every other post you make contains misleading information - and many users point to you to that. 

Can you share any confirmed case? out of tens of thousand on this forum, on any other forums, on tracker, of any mara agent, or any web-site - anywhere apart from your "unique friend"? :third:


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> You keep referring to your own friends and relatives, which has nothing to with reality, because every 2nd post you make contains wrong info.
> 
> Can you share any confirmed case? out of tens of thousand on this forum, on any other forums, on tracker, of any mara agent, or any web-site - anywhere apart from your "unique friend"? :third:


I dont have to prove anything to you
As far as I am concerned you are only another member on the forum. 
Thats all. Nothing more nothing less

As I said earlier also I dont really care what your personal opinion about me is

If every second post I make contains wrong information, post the correct information after every wrong post I make.
Let the member decide which advice he wants to take

Cheers


----------



## seanzyc

Three grants reported today


----------



## jazz25

Looks like some movement on grants. 3 grants reported on Immitracker for 189. 2 out of those 3 were lodged in April & June this year.
Hope the trend continues


----------



## andreyx108b

dup


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> I dont have to prove anything to you
> As far as I am concerned you are only another member on the forum.
> Thats all. Nothing more nothing less
> 
> As I said earlier also I dont really care what your personal opinion about me is
> 
> If every second post I make contains wrong information, post the correct information after every wrong post I make.
> Let the member decide which advice he wants to take
> 
> Cheers


Some members maybe wrongly trust your misleading posts, have some respect for other migrants, at least do some research before posting. Don't make life of immigrants more difficult by posting incorrect information.

Even today some users have pointed out to you that you are posting wrong info, is this not enough to reconsider?


----------



## rvd

I think today is the day (after a while) were reported with 2 for 190 and 3 for 189 in immitracker. One from 190 thread so total for 190 will be 3 so far.

Interestingly one who applied on 25/07/2017 got his grant today, where many thought the CO allocation is happening around May and June applications.

DIBP's mystery continues as ever.


----------



## jithooos

Hey Andreyx108b

Like to know a quick clarification regarding your website immitracker. Would you able to filter the users who have not logged in to their account for last 6 months ? Just a possibility that users have created their case and left it idle !! However 3 grants were reported today.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> I think today is the day (after a while) were reported with 2 for 190 and 3 for 189 in immitracker. One from 190 thread so total for 190 will be 3 so far.
> 
> Interestingly one who applied on 25/07/2017 got his grant today, where many thought the CO allocation is happening around May and June applications.
> 
> DIBP's mystery continues as ever.


Interestingly there was a case today removed by moderators, which was completely made up.


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> Hey Andreyx108b
> 
> Like to know a quick clarification regarding your website immitracker. Would you able to filter the users who have not logged in to their account for last 6 months ? Just a possibility that users have created their case and left it idle !! However 3 grants were reported today.


You can filter those who did not update the cases in the last 60 days (the current limit set). 

If you scroll left to the last columns, there is a filter ACTIVE and INACTIVE. 

Inactive - are not update (not shown by default) (these users are sent reminders every 7 days, until they update or unsubscribe) 

Active - updated in the last 60 days. 

Does it help?


----------



## NB

rvd said:


> I think today is the day (after a while) were reported with 2 for 190 and 3 for 189 in immitracker. One from 190 thread so total for 190 will be 3 so far.
> 
> Interestingly one who applied on 25/07/2017 got his grant today, where many thought the CO allocation is happening around May and June applications.
> 
> DIBP's mystery continues as ever.


It can be a wrong data also, keep that possibility open

Grant in just 14 days looks improbable under present circumstances wherein checks have increased considerably
Is there any 3rd party evidence to back the claim of submission and grant ?
Cheers


----------



## jithooos

rvd said:


> I think today is the day (after a while) were reported with 2 for 190 and 3 for 189 in immitracker. One from 190 thread so total for 190 will be 3 so far.
> 
> Interestingly one who applied on 25/07/2017 got his grant today, where many thought the CO allocation is happening around May and June applications.
> 
> DIBP's mystery continues as ever.


Things definitely have to move. Its just a matter of time. Even though the visa grants have apparently slowed down, invitation rounds are regularly happening and more applicants are lodging their visa app. DIBP definitely will be aware that the backlogs they create are going to be their headache. A couple of months more of a wait will be worth for all of us !! :third:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Good to see grants being reported and hopefully this will be the start and an upswing from now onwards. Wishing everyone the much awaited golden mail in your mail boxes. Godspeed Folks.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

TravelWorld said:


> Link please?




You see basic research will prove this guy post wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> It can be a wrong data also, keep that possibility open
> 
> Grant in just 14 days looks improbable under present circumstances wherein checks have increased considerably
> Is there any 3rd party evidence to back the claim of submission and grant ?
> Cheers


You are the only member who talks about incorrect data, and we have recently noticed increased activity of the same IP


----------



## Gagz

andreyx108b said:


> You see basic research will prove this guy post wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Andy,

When you put today's date in the grant date column in consolidate-189 tracker, you will see 4 grants. But in the home page it shows 3 grants under the blue ticker. Am i missing something?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> It can be a wrong data also, keep that possibility open
> 
> Grant in just 14 days looks improbable under present circumstances wherein checks have increased considerably
> Is there any 3rd party evidence to back the claim of submission and grant ?
> Cheers


You definitely cannot rule out the chance here. The applicant was state sponsored onshore applicant which would have made the job easier. Asking an evidence for any grant doesn't look very practical. Let's be optimistic and believe the applicant. After all its a good news !!


----------



## andreyx108b

Gagz said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> When you put today's date in the grant date column in consolidate-189 tracker, you will see 4 grants. But in the home page it shows 3 grants under the blue ticker. Am i missing something?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The data in the mini-dashboard on top is updated once in 45 minutes, so this will be updated in a bit for you


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> This is precisely why DIBP Posted on the social media that please dont judge us by immitracker
> We issue 16-20 times more visas then what is reflected on the tracker
> 
> For example I have not put my details on the tracker, and when i get my grant, it will never be reflected there
> 
> 
> Cheers


1. I understand that reading is a bit difficult, but nevertheless try to read what *statistical sampling means. *

2. Most of the data can be verified, as users exist on the forums (a number of them).

3. In terms of 5-6%, you are again incorrect, as you may well be aware math is also a science, and i guess not something you are interested in. However: 

3.1. 19K ITAs issued between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of May 2017.
3.2. Some ~5-10% never go ahead with ITA to Lodge. 
3.3. Tracker has 1,900 visa lodgements between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of June 2017. 
3.4. To conclude sample size is anything between ~10% and ~15% (depending on how many ITAs never turned into actual lodge of visa)


----------



## jazz25

Gagz said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> When you put today's date in the grant date column in consolidate-189 tracker, you will see 4 grants. But in the home page it shows 3 grants under the blue ticker. Am i missing something?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The home page is also reflecting 4 now


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> You see basic research will prove this guy post wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was quite a few weeks ago, so getting the link may not be possible 

But there were several discussions on the thread and this guy who today calls others wrong , was agreeing on the forum to the DIBP post on Facebook and only arguing that they have unjustly only considered 5-6% are reflected , wherein they should have said 8-9%
At that points as the evidence was fresh, he did not dare to challenge its existence 


Leave that aside, does this guy mean to say that all visas issued by the department under skills category are reflected in the tracker ?

Many of my friends in the forum have advised me to just ignore his posts and that's what I will do

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> You definitely cannot rule out the chance here. The applicant was state sponsored onshore applicant which would have made the job easier. Asking an evidence for any grant doesn't look very practical. Let's be optimistic and believe the applicant. After all its a good news !!


Newbienz in a number of posts claimed that offshore/onshore does not make any difference in terms of processing (it actually does, average processing for onshore is nearly half of that offshore), so he keeps to his line of thoughts (no research there and nothing related to reality though)


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> This was quite a few weeks ago, so getting the link may not be possible
> 
> But there were several discussions on the thread and this guy who today calls others wrong , was agreeing on the forum to the DIBP post on Facebook and only arguing that they have unjustly only considered 5-6% are reflected , wherein they should have said 8-9%
> At that points as the evidence was fresh, he did not dare to challenge its existence
> 
> 
> Leave that aside, does this guy mean to say that all visas issued by the department under skills category are reflected in the tracker ?
> 
> Many of my friends in the forum have advised me to just ignore his posts and that's what I will do
> 
> Cheers


As i said, please try reading:

Let’s try an example: Let’s say we want to find out what percentage of the population of Louisville, Kentucky, would say vanilla is their favorite flavor of ice cream.
The best, most accurate way to find out would be to ask every single person in Louisville. But at 1,000,000 people in the region, that’s impossible. So statisticians and researchers have created methods that allow us to ask a sample of the population to get that information we want.

So what is a small enough sample that we can predict how many Louisvillians like vanilla ice cream? Half a million? No. How about 100,000? No, smaller. Maybe 10,000? Nope.

Surprisingly enough, for a population of about one million people, we would only need to survey 384 people to get a reliable answer. There are specific factors we have to consider regarding who to pick, making sure all pockets of the population are included, and the quality of the research basis, but if we can satisfy all those factors, we only have to talk to 384 people total.

And if 80% of those 384 people said vanilla’s the way to go, we would have a margin of error of 5% and we could be confident that 75% to 85% of the entire one million people in Louisville said vanilla was their favorite flavor. (We discussed margin of error in a previous post.)


----------



## jithooos

andreyx108b said:


> You can filter those who did not update the cases in the last 60 days (the current limit set).
> 
> If you scroll left to the last columns, there is a filter ACTIVE and INACTIVE.
> 
> Inactive - are not update (not shown by default) (these users are sent reminders every 7 days, until they update or unsubscribe)
> 
> Active - updated in the last 60 days.
> 
> Does it help?


Yes Andrey !! thank you..


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> This was quite a few weeks ago, so getting the link may not be possible
> 
> But there were several discussions on the thread and this guy who today calls others wrong , was agreeing on the forum to the DIBP post on Facebook and only arguing that they have unjustly only considered 5-6% are reflected , wherein they should have said 8-9%
> At that points as the evidence was fresh, he did not dare to challenge its existence
> 
> 
> Leave that aside, does this guy mean to say that all visas issued by the department under skills category are reflected in the tracker ?
> 
> Many of my friends in the forum have advised me to just ignore his posts and that's what I will do
> 
> Cheers


Please use calculator to calculate the sample, it does not take much time. 

5-10 minutes and you will stop posting misleading info here.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> This was quite a few weeks ago, so getting the link may not be possible
> 
> But there were several discussions on the thread and this guy who today calls others wrong , was agreeing on the forum to the DIBP post on Facebook and only arguing that they have unjustly only considered 5-6% are reflected , wherein they should have said 8-9%
> At that points as the evidence was fresh, he did not dare to challenge its existence
> 
> 
> Leave that aside, does this guy mean to say that all visas issued by the department under skills category are reflected in the tracker ?
> 
> Many of my friends in the forum have advised me to just ignore his posts and that's what I will do
> 
> Cheers


One more time: 

19K ITAs issued between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of May 2017.
Some ~5-10% never go ahead with ITA to Lodge. 
racker has 1,900 visa lodgements between 1st of July 2016 and 30th of June 2017. 
To conclude sample size is anything between ~10% and ~15% (depending on how many ITAs never turned into actual lodge of visa)


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> It can be a wrong data also, keep that possibility open
> 
> Grant in just 14 days looks improbable under present circumstances wherein checks have increased considerably
> Is there any 3rd party evidence to back the claim of submission and grant ?
> Cheers


It can be of anything but this were common before 3 months. As we don't have any information from DIBP we will have to keep our faith on something to stay positive.
One more thing it is mentioned as onshore applicant so possibilities are high.

I am not looking for third party evidence since even if the information is wrong we are not going to lose anything as most knows that each individual application is different in DIBP's view.


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> As i said, please try reading:
> 
> Let’s try an example: Let’s say we want to find out what percentage of the population of Louisville, Kentucky, would say vanilla is their favorite flavor of ice cream.
> The best, most accurate way to find out would be to ask every single person in Louisville. But at 1,000,000 people in the region, that’s impossible. So statisticians and researchers have created methods that allow us to ask a sample of the population to get that information we want.
> 
> So what is a small enough sample that we can predict how many Louisvillians like vanilla ice cream? Half a million? No. How about 100,000? No, smaller. Maybe 10,000? Nope.
> 
> Surprisingly enough, for a population of about one million people, we would only need to survey 384 people to get a reliable answer. There are specific factors we have to consider regarding who to pick, making sure all pockets of the population are included, and the quality of the research basis, but if we can satisfy all those factors, we only have to talk to 384 people total.
> 
> And if 80% of those 384 people said vanilla’s the way to go, we would have a margin of error of 5% and we could be confident that 75% to 85% of the entire one million people in Louisville said vanilla was their favorite flavor. (We discussed margin of error in a previous post.)


Just this once I will respond to you

When you takes of a scientific survey, the surveyor decide whose statistics he will include in the same.
The person giving the statistics cannot force himself to be part of that data
This is the first and foremost cardinal rule of surveys which cannot be violated if they wish to be accurate

He picks out the candidates based on the total number of people , their ages, and other relevant factors based on their proportion so that the results are not skewed in any one direction 

He just does not go,out and survey the 1st 384 people he meets on the street and give his verdict

In the tracker, you have no control on whose data you will include
The members voluntarily give their data and you have to just do with what anyone is willing to give
You cannot pick and choose the data to get a fair representation which is done in the case,of scientific surveys

For a person ignorant of statistics and surveys and how they are conducted and how the final results are derived it is difficult to understand, but keep reading and you will reach there someday


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Grant in just 14 days looks improbable under present circumstances wherein checks have increased considerably


Your own assumptions? 

A few weeks ago you said, that offshore and onshore have same processing time on average - which is false, but these were your own assumptions again.


----------



## seanzyc

andreyx108b said:


> Newbienz in a number of posts claimed that offshore/onshore does not make any difference in terms of processing (it actually does, average processing for onshore is nearly half of that offshore), so he keeps to his line of thoughts (no research there and nothing related to reality though)


Probably because most offshore applicants claim points for employment but onshore applicants are mostly international students. Verifying employments could be time consuming.


----------



## mariner86

chicken fight!


----------



## Gagz

andreyx108b said:


> The data in the mini-dashboard on top is updated once in 45 minutes, so this will be updated in a bit for you


Thanks Andy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Just this once I will respond to you
> 
> When you takes of a scientific survey, the surveyor decide whose statistics he will include in the same.
> The person giving the statistics cannot force himself to be part of that data
> This is the first and foremost cardinal rule of surveys which cannot be violated if they wish to be accurate
> 
> He picks out the candidates based on the total number of people , their ages, and other relevant factors based on their proportion so that the results are not skewed in any one direction
> 
> He just does not go,out and survey the 1st 384 people he meets on the street and give his verdict
> 
> In the tracker, you have no control on whose data you will include
> The members voluntarily give their data and you have to just do with what anyone is willing to give
> You cannot pick and choose the data to get a fair representation which is done in the case,of scientific surveys
> 
> For a person ignorant of statistics and surveys and how they are conducted and how the final results are derived it is difficult to understand, but keep reading and you will reach there someday
> 
> 
> Cheers


Again you make incorrect statements: the sample (present on the tracker) of 10%, or even of 5% - will contain very DIVERSE pool of applicants, from each country, each background - by any factor you judge the pool IS LARGE enough to be valid.


----------



## NB

seanzyc said:


> Probably because most offshore applicants claim points for employment but onshore applicants are mostly international students. Verifying employments could be time consuming.


I have always maintained that it is the quality of the documents you submit and the complexity of your case which determines the processing time

Onshore or offshore makes no difference

I am onshore and yet I have several employments spread over several countries so my case is more complex then an offshore applicant who may not have any employment to be verified ?
Will my case still be processed faster then the offshore case ?

Just a blanket classification that onshore will be processed faster, is basically wrong

Cheers


----------



## rvd

seanzyc said:


> Probably because most offshore applicants claim points for employment but onshore applicants are mostly international students. Verifying employments could be time consuming.


IMO verifying the employment is secondary reason for the delays since contacting employer over phone is not that much difficult with provided reference letter especially when the AHC from respective regions does this job.

Security checks are the most important thing, I believe. For onshore applicants those security checks might have happened even after granting his earlier visa. For example if A applies for student visa, which may have lesser processing time. DIBP may do the security checks after granting the student visa. In such circumstances DIBP does not need to take more time to process PR visa for the person A.

Earlier few offshore applicants also notified that they got their grants in 10 or 15 days such may be different either those applicants may traveled some first world countries (assuming that those countries will do the security checks before and provided PCC now for PR). Or other scenario may DIBP will give the grant based on the merits of the documents and verify the security post grant.

I saw a post here earlier that one doctor was caught for forged degree after 10 years of PR. Which means DIBP screens the people even after the grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

seanzyc said:


> Probably because most offshore applicants claim points for employment but onshore applicants are mostly international students. Verifying employments could be time consuming.


In my view, there is no extensive checks for applicants who already got the visa to AU and are onshore, they went through the checks during initial application.


----------



## rvd

jithooos said:


> Things definitely have to move. Its just a matter of time. Even though the visa grants have apparently slowed down, invitation rounds are regularly happening and more applicants are lodging their visa app. DIBP definitely will be aware that the backlogs they create are going to be their headache. A couple of months more of a wait will be worth for all of us !! :third:


Ye, indeed.


----------



## kennedy07

Am I dreaming or do I see 4 grants today?!


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> I have always maintained that it is the quality of the documents you submit and the complexity of your case which determines the processing time
> 
> Onshore or offshore makes no difference
> 
> I am onshore and yet I have several employments spread over several countries so my case is more complex then an offshore applicant who may not have any employment to be verified ?
> Will my case still be processed faster then the offshore case ?
> 
> Just a blanket classification that onshore will be processed faster, is basically wrong
> 
> Cheers


This is the confirmed fact, onshore processed as twice as fast (almost). 

You assumptions on quality of documents are irrelevant. 

Quality of documents matters of course, however, in terms of onshore and offshore, the reasons seem to be different.


----------



## jazz25

kennedy07 said:


> Am I dreaming or do I see 4 grants today?!


LOL. Pinch yourself.
Out of those 4, 3 are from Mar 2017 or later lodged cases. Pinch yourself again!!


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> Things definitely have to move. Its just a matter of time. Even though the visa grants have apparently slowed down, invitation rounds are regularly happening and more applicants are lodging their visa app. DIBP definitely will be aware that the backlogs they create are going to be their headache. A couple of months more of a wait will be worth for all of us !! :third:


agreed.


----------



## kennedy07

aks85 said:


> LOL. Pinch yourself.
> Out of those 4, 3 are from Mar 2017 or later lodged cases. Pinch yourself again!!


Valar Grantilis!


----------



## jithooos

One more grant.. total of 7 today !!!


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> One more grant.. total of 7 today !!!


Good day!


----------



## Saud131

Hi Andrey,

I saw your discussion about unclaimed work experience. Are you 100% sure that if someone does not claim work experience while the person already has positive skills assessment then no verification is done by DIBP?





andreyx108b said:


> As usual incorrect statement, misleading the forum users.
> 
> Can you point to a single case where verification of unclaimed work experience took place?


----------



## rvd

jithooos said:


> One more grant.. total of 7 today !!!


Total 5 for 189 and 3 for 190 in immitracker, 1 for 190 from forum, plus 5(2016 applicants)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1399.html#post13007658


So far I could see 14,so can assume DIBP could issued more than 100 grants today.


----------



## rajankshyap

261313 - Software Engineer
Points - 65
EOI Submitted - 12 Feb 2017
Invite - 15 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged - 7 May 2017
CO Contacted - 26 June 2017
Additional Docs uploaded - 29 June 2017
Grant- AWAITING


----------



## chinkyjenn

andreyx108b said:


> In my view, there is no extensive checks for applicants who already got the visa to AU and are onshore, they went through the checks during initial application.


Yeah my friend got her visa approved within 2 weeks (onshore) and I've been waiting for almost 4 months now =( and the current processing time is more than 8 months. So are you saying that onshore applications might get their grants within 4 months? 


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## himanisingla

Icici and Thomas cook all want visa and flight tickets to issue travel card...

I need it to pay visa fees ....but I don't have tickets and all as of now..

Agent gave option of DD money order and telegram transfer

Can anybody please enlighten on payment


----------



## jazz25

chinkyjenn said:


> Yeah my friend got her visa approved within 2 weeks (onshore) and I've been waiting for almost 4 months now =( and the current processing time is more than 8 months. So are you saying that onshore applications might get their grants within 4 months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


DIBP says 75% of the cases are granted within 8 months - So could be 1 month or 8 month, depending on case to case.
Just like many here, I believe onshore processing is bit faster compared to offshore.

Good luck for your grant!


----------



## andreyx108b

Saud131 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I saw your discussion about unclaimed work experience. Are you 100% sure that if someone does not claim work experience while the person already has positive skills assessment then no verification is done by DIBP?


Let me put it that way:

You will not find a single case with unclaimed work experience and employment verification. 

I've had discussion with MARA agents too, all of them in a single tone keep saying: they never heard of this.

I've been on the forum for about 3 years, i've never heard too. 

No one on the tracker reported the same. 

All in all, I am quite confident that no verification of unclaimed work exp. ever happens, based on the above.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Total 5 for 189 and 3 for 190 in immitracker, 1 for 190 from forum, plus 5(2016 applicants)
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1399.html#post13007658
> 
> 
> So far I could see 14,so can assume DIBP could issued more than 100 grants today.


if we know of 14 in total, then i would say 150+ (which is a good day based on historical numbers).


----------



## jazz25

himanisingla said:


> Icici and Thomas cook all want visa and flight tickets to issue travel card...
> 
> I need it to pay visa fees ....but I don't have tickets and all as of now..
> 
> Agent gave option of DD money order and telegram transfer
> 
> Can anybody please enlighten on payment


Talk to any other ICICI branch. Usually they'll provide you Forex Card if you agree to open an account with them 
Also try at HDFC. They gave me Forex card on producing passport and ITA letter from DIBP.


----------



## Saud131

OK great. I am one who has positive assessment of work experience but didnt claim it. Lets see what happens.

Thank you!



andreyx108b said:


> Let me put it that way:
> 
> You will not find a single case with unclaimed work experience and employment verification.
> 
> I've had discussion with MARA agents too, all of them in a single tone keep saying: they never heard of this.
> 
> I've been on the forum for about 3 years, i've never heard too.
> 
> No one on the tracker reported the same.
> 
> All in all, I am quite confident that no verification of unclaimed work exp. ever happens, based on the above.


----------



## andreyx108b

chinkyjenn said:


> Yeah my friend got her visa approved within 2 weeks (onshore) and I've been waiting for almost 4 months now =( and the current processing time is more than 8 months. So are you saying that onshore applications might get their grants within 4 months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Well, like on average yes, i would be quite confident that onshore would continue getting it quicker, 4 month seems too long now - i would say onshore would average out 100 days (based on current trend), but lets see.


----------



## chinkyjenn

aks85 said:


> DIBP says 75% of the cases are granted within 8 months - So could be 1 month or 8 month, depending on case to case.
> Just like many here, I believe onshore processing is bit faster compared to offshore.
> 
> Good luck for your grant!


Thank you buddy. Good luck to you too =)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

andreyx108b said:


> if we know of 14 in total, then i would say 150+ (which is a good day based on historical numbers).


Is there an easy way to pull the maximum number of 189 grants on a single day reported in MyImmiTraker between 01-Jul and today. I basically would like to know if today is the day with maximum grants


----------



## andreyx108b

aks85 said:


> Is there an easy way to pull the maximum number of 189 grants on a single day reported in MyImmiTraker between 01-Jul and today. I basically would like to know if today is the day with maximum grants


I will PM you a link to a report. Grants by period report. You can just go by months (thats the easiest i can think of)


----------



## chinkyjenn

andreyx108b said:


> Well, like on average yes, i would be quite confident that onshore would continue getting it quicker, 4 month seems too long now - i would say onshore would average out 100 days (based on current trend), but lets see.


Thanks Andrey =( hoping to get my grant soon... mine will be 4 months in 10 days

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> if we know of 14 in total, then i would say 150+ (which is a good day based on historical numbers).


Really a good day.. May the DIBP shower continues and :welcome: us to Aus soon..


----------



## jazz25

andreyx108b said:


> I will PM you a link to a report. Grants by period report. You can just go by months (thats the easiest i can think of)


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Really a good day.. May the DIBP shower continues and :welcome: us to Aus soon..


My prayers are with you guys!

Whoever come to Sydney - lets have a party!


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

rvd said:


> Really a good day.. May the DIBP shower continues and :welcome: us to Aus soon..


Was sitting with a dull face on a boring day in my office :yawn: ...... 

After reading about todays grants, my jaws started to spread and my smile is back  

ray2: we all get ours too soon..


----------



## sdilshad

andreyx108b said:


> aks85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an easy way to pull the maximum number of 189 grants on a single day reported in MyImmiTraker between 01-Jul and today. I basically would like to know if today is the day with maximum grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will PM you a link to a report. Grants by period report. You can just go by months (thats the easiest i can think of)
Click to expand...

Please pm me the link also ,thanks


----------



## pirjoz

Hello,

Does any buddy here know how much time they take after doing the employee verification. Also do they do employee verification from all the employers or just random employer. Since my ex employer received the verification from AHC and provided the response same day.
Would appreciate your response.
Thanks


----------



## manpan18

That reminds me ... in order to keep a true perspective of one's importance, everyone should have a dog that worships you and a cat that ignores you.




newbienz said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> As i said, please try reading:
> 
> Let’s try an example: Let’s say we want to find out what percentage of the population of Louisville, Kentucky, would say vanilla is their favorite flavor of ice cream.
> The best, most accurate way to find out would be to ask every single person in Louisville. But at 1,000,000 people in the region, that’s impossible. So statisticians and researchers have created methods that allow us to ask a sample of the population to get that information we want.
> 
> So what is a small enough sample that we can predict how many Louisvillians like vanilla ice cream? Half a million? No. How about 100,000? No, smaller. Maybe 10,000? Nope.
> 
> Surprisingly enough, for a population of about one million people, we would only need to survey 384 people to get a reliable answer. There are specific factors we have to consider regarding who to pick, making sure all pockets of the population are included, and the quality of the research basis, but if we can satisfy all those factors, we only have to talk to 384 people total.
> 
> And if 80% of those 384 people said vanilla’s the way to go, we would have a margin of error of 5% and we could be confident that 75% to 85% of the entire one million people in Louisville said vanilla was their favorite flavor. (We discussed margin of error in a previous post.)
> 
> 
> 
> Just this once I will respond to you
> 
> When you takes of a scientific survey, the surveyor decide whose statistics he will include in the same.
> The person giving the statistics cannot force himself to be part of that data
> This is the first and foremost cardinal rule of surveys which cannot be violated if they wish to be accurate
> 
> He picks out the candidates based on the total number of people , their ages, and other relevant factors based on their proportion so that the results are not skewed in any one direction
> 
> He just does not go,out and survey the 1st 384 people he meets on the street and give his verdict
> 
> In the tracker, you have no control on whose data you will include
> The members voluntarily give their data and you have to just do with what anyone is willing to give
> You cannot pick and choose the data to get a fair representation which is done in the case,of scientific surveys
> 
> For a person ignorant of statistics and surveys and how they are conducted and how the final results are derived it is difficult to understand, but keep reading and you will reach there someday
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## jazz25

pirjoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does any buddy here know how much time they take after doing the employee verification. Also do they do employee verification from all the employers or just random employer. Since my ex employer received the verification from AHC and provided the response same day.
> Would appreciate your response.
> Thanks


Hello, no one can answer this other than your CO 
*Time to grant after employment verification:* Not sure, depends on other checks that CO may want to do
*Employment Verification:* Experts say this may be done from one or all employers for whom you're claiming points.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Guys,

I got ITA today. I am trying to submit My Health Declaration, but every time I am getting Technical error. Also, my application doesn't gets saved (despite I saved it several times) and have to fill all the details of 3 members again 

What should I do


----------



## NB

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got ITA today. I am trying to submit My Health Declaration, but every time I am getting Technical error. Also, my application doesn't gets saved (despite I saved it several times) and have to fill all the details of 3 members again
> 
> What should I do


I remember seeing a notice on the Immiaccount front page about this glitch
Is the notice still there or removed ?
If it's still there, then that's why you are probably facing this problem

Cheers


----------



## rkmehta06

My agent told event he got 2 grants today, 1 for 189 and another for 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

chinkyjenn said:


> Yeah my friend got her visa approved within 2 weeks (onshore) and I've been waiting for almost 4 months now =( and the current processing time is more than 8 months. So are you saying that onshore applications might get their grants within 4 months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


That is probably only because you are contacted by co to provide more details.
If you lodged a complete application, you would've got the grant already.
But things will come. Good luck!


----------



## sultan_azam

congratulations to everyone who got grant


----------



## Jatinder582

Need expert advise on my below query, I lodged my 189 visa myself, I came to Sydney on 25th Feb on 457 and lodged my EOI from here and got my Invite on 29th Mar. I lodged my EOI in Australia still I put my usual country of residence India. On 22 Apr I lodged my 189 visa with same info. Where in 189 visa difference comes whether I applied from onshore or offshore. Should I have chosen Australia as a usual residence.


----------



## hasansins

At least there are some movement on grants today. Lets hope it continues...


----------



## SanBil

very slow and tiring process


----------



## KeeDa

Jatinder582 said:


> Need expert advise on my below query, I lodged my 189 visa myself, I came to Sydney on 25th Feb on 457 and lodged my EOI from here and got my Invite on 29th Mar. I lodged my EOI in Australia still I put my usual country of residence India. On 22 Apr I lodged my 189 visa with same info. Where in 189 visa difference comes whether I applied from onshore or offshore. Should I have chosen Australia as a usual residence.


Login to your immiAccount visa application and submit the 'Change of address' online form from the 'update us' link immediately. You have to inform them that you are onshore otherwise your visa grant may come as that of an offshore person - i.e. with an IED.


----------



## BulletAK

Saud131 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I saw your discussion about unclaimed work experience. Are you 100% sure that if someone does not claim work experience while the person already has positive skills assessment then no verification is done by DIBP?


In most of the cases, 99%, they don't do verification of unclaimed work experience. But you see, DIBP is not that dump, if the positive assessment of your skills is dependent on your employment then surely they can do. Chances are slim, but do exist.


----------



## KeeDa

Jatinder582 said:


> Need expert advise on my below query, I lodged my 189 visa myself, I came to Sydney on 25th Feb on 457 and lodged my EOI from here and got my Invite on 29th Mar. I lodged my EOI in Australia still I put my usual country of residence India. On 22 Apr I lodged my 189 visa with same info. Where in 189 visa difference comes whether I applied from onshore or offshore. Should I have chosen Australia as a usual residence.


Submit a 'Notification of incorrect answers' online form too. Mention the question to which you had replied correctly and provide the correct answer.


----------



## Jatinder582

KeeDa said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need expert advise on my below query, I lodged my 189 visa myself, I came to Sydney on 25th Feb on 457 and lodged my EOI from here and got my Invite on 29th Mar. I lodged my EOI in Australia still I put my usual country of residence India. On 22 Apr I lodged my 189 visa with same info. Where in 189 visa difference comes whether I applied from onshore or offshore. Should I have chosen Australia as a usual residence.
> 
> 
> 
> Login to your immiAccount visa application and submit the 'Change of address' online form from the 'update us' link immediately. You have to inform them that you are onshore otherwise your visa grant may come as that of an offshore person - i.e. with an IED.
Click to expand...

I have already submitted the change of address form and filled in my Australia's address 2 months back. Is that enough or do I need to do anything else. I answered my usual country of residence as India even I lodged 189 visa in Australia. Do I need to worry about that?


----------



## himanisingla

Form 80 asks about addresses on chronological order.....
Do we need to mention all addresses from birth?


----------



## sultan_azam

himanisingla said:


> Form 80 asks about addresses on chronological order.....
> Do we need to mention all addresses from birth?


i remember mentioning all addresses since birth in my form 80

however i see it mentions*" Your address history for the last 10 years" *


----------



## himanisingla

sultan_azam said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 asks about addresses on chronological order.....
> Do we need to mention all addresses from birth?
> 
> 
> 
> i remember mentioning all addresses since birth in my form 80
> 
> however i see it mentions*" Your address history for the last 10 years" *
Click to expand...


How do they verify it and Any idea why they need it


----------



## rajankshyap

himanisingla said:


> Form 80 asks about addresses on chronological order.....
> Do we need to mention all addresses from birth?


NO.. it says only for last 10 years, unless you are claiming asylum..


----------



## himanisingla

himanisingla said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 asks about addresses on chronological order.....
> Do we need to mention all addresses from birth?
> 
> 
> 
> i remember mentioning all addresses since birth in my form 80
> 
> however i see it mentions*" Your address history for the last 10 years" *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do they verify it and Any idea why they need it
Click to expand...

 i
I am asking this question because I don't remember few addresses and it was pg so don't have ant address proof of same..
Please guide for what purpose its needed and do they verify?


----------



## rajankshyap

rajankshyap said:


> NO.. it says only for last 10 years, unless you are claiming asylum..


Make sure you are using the latest form... Here is what is says on the latest form
"Q 17- your address history for last 10 year
Note: If you are applying for refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide address for last 30 years."


----------



## himanisingla

rajankshyap said:


> rajankshyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO.. it says only for last 10 years, unless you are claiming asylum..
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you are using the latest form... Here is what is says on the latest form
> "Q 17- your address history for last 10 year
> Note: If you are applying for refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide address for last 30 years."
Click to expand...

I am asking this question because I don't remember few addresses and it was pg so don't have ant address proof of same..
Please guide for what purpose its needed and do they verify?


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> Let me put it that way:
> 
> You will not find a single case with unclaimed work experience and employment verification.
> 
> I've had discussion with MARA agents too, all of them in a single tone keep saying: they never heard of this.
> 
> I've been on the forum for about 3 years, i've never heard too.
> 
> No one on the tracker reported the same.
> 
> All in all, I am quite confident that no verification of unclaimed work exp. ever happens, based on the above.



I agree


----------



## rajankshyap

himanisingla said:


> i
> I am asking this question because I don't remember few addresses and it was pg so don't have ant address proof of same..
> Please guide for what purpose its needed and do they verify?


I believe they need it for purpose of assessing if they need to have PCC for that country or not. On their website it says that you will need a PCC, if you have stayed in a country more more than 12 months in last 10 year.


----------



## JP Mosa

andreyx108b said:


> My prayers are with you guys!
> 
> Whoever come to Sydney - lets have a party!




Some excerpts from an article

“The *existing points-tested visas are not about the *recruitment of highly skilled professionals and tradespersons.This is a well-cultivated *myth*. These visa subclasses are mainly about supporting the overseas student industry. Over the last few years, around 70 per cent of Australia’s net gain from overseas *migration has been locating in these two cities (Melbourne and Sydney) — thus contributing significantly to their housing affordability crisis, *increased congestion and competition for public services, such as hospital care.” by Bob Birrell of the Australian Population Research Institute."


----------



## himanisingla

rajankshyap said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> I am asking this question because I don't remember few addresses and it was pg so don't have ant address proof of same..
> Please guide for what purpose its needed and do they verify?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they need it for purpose of assessing if they need to have PCC for that country or not. On their website it says that you will need a PCC, if you have stayed in a country more more than 12 months in last 10 year.
Click to expand...



OK
I just got my passport on my hometown address which is generally present address but I am not staying there from last 10 years and if I don't mention that address in form 80 will it create problem?


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys



I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.

I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.

Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.

what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? 

Age - 30
PTE - 20
Degree - 15
Work experience - 5


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys



I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.

I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.

Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.

what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? can we do ACS after we have received invitation ? In this case it is being done coz ACS made a mistake, how will the DBIP perceive this situation ?


Total - 70
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Degree - 15
Work experience - 5
EOI - 28th March'17
Invite - 8th Aug'17


----------



## Maverick_VJ

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.
> 
> I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.
> 
> Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.
> 
> what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ?
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Degree - 15
> Work experience - 5


Why have you waited since Jan' 17 to realize this ? You should have immediately flagged it and even though you confirm that ACS has made a mistake, the prerogative and onus lies on the individual or the agent to furnish correct details and likewise the same is considered by ACS. Your agent is at fault not to realize such a grave and fundamental mistake.

In my opinion, ACS has a mandate that they follow and it is highly unlikely that such a mistake happened on their part. You should have checked immediately on why the rest of the experience was not considered ? I am sure they must have a reason in doing so, as they do not goof up such things. However, you can reach out to them for clarification as they should revert back, not that I am aware of such a response but you can try as you have a couple of months to lodge. Lodging the visa with incomplete info will definitely lead to issues.

This is my opinion and the experts here can analyze and guide you. I still suggest that you reach out to ACS for any clarification else, have to lodge a fresh ACS request which can be fast to proceed with your visa application.


----------



## fugitive_4u

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.
> 
> I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.
> 
> Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.
> 
> what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? can we do ACS after we have received invitation ? In this case it is being done coz ACS made a mistake, how will the DBIP perceive this situation ?


You should simply re-file an EOI with 65 points and wait for an invite. You cannot even assume that ACS will grant you additional point and use the current invite to file a Visa, because there has been a case of rejection due to dates issue.

Alternately, wait for ACS to respond and if it is favorable, then re-file an EOI. 

In any case, I suggest not to use current Invite to file your Visa


----------



## NB

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.
> 
> I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.
> 
> Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.
> 
> what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? can we do ACS after we have received invitation ? In this case it is being done coz ACS made a mistake, how will the DBIP perceive this situation ?
> 
> 
> Total - 70
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Degree - 15
> Work experience - 5
> EOI - 28th March'17
> Invite - 8th Aug'17


You have 60 days to accept the invite and pay the fees
It's sufficient time to sort out this issue
You are lucky that you have a good agent who caught this mistake in time.

Your agent has already approached ACS For the solution
They are quite prompt and yiu should expect the reply in a couple of days

Post the reply once you get the same for advise on further course of action

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Noticed something today, most grants reported in immitracker were posted a few hours after the second half of workday. Australian time 1 PM hence. 12 reported, some more were seen on the forum. Maybe some important moves/decisions were implemented by DIBP prompting COs to catch up on pending applications. Looking forward to twice or even thrice the grants from tomorrow onward.

Really hope this won't be like last week when some grants came one day then none on the other day and complete silence till the end of week.


----------



## himanisingla

himanisingla said:


> rajankshyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> I am asking this question because I don't remember few addresses and it was pg so don't have ant address proof of same..
> Please guide for what purpose its needed and do they verify?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they need it for purpose of assessing if they need to have PCC for that country or not. On their website it says that you will need a PCC, if you have stayed in a country more more than 12 months in last 10 year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> I just got my passport on my hometown address which is generally present address but I am not staying there from last 10 years and if I don't mention that address in form 80 will it create problem?
Click to expand...

Please help me on this


----------



## KeeDa

Jatinder582 said:


> I have already submitted the change of address form and filled in my Australia's address 2 months back. Is that enough or do I need to do anything else. I answered my usual country of residence as India even I lodged 189 visa in Australia. Do I need to worry about that?


Although this should be enough I suggest you also notify them about the incorrect answer to the question because that was the main source of this mix up.


----------



## KeeDa

sultan_azam said:


> i remember mentioning all addresses since birth in my form 80
> 
> however i see it mentions*" Your address history for the last 10 years" *


2014-15 version of this form (maybe earlier ones too) asked for all address history since birth and the newer versions demand only the past 10 years.


----------



## NB

himanisingla said:


> Form 80 asks about addresses on chronological order.....
> Do we need to mention all addresses from birth?


Are you referring to Q 17 of the form ?
If so you have to give only for the last 10 years 

From birth you only have to give your schooling college job history etc. accounting for each and every gap between educations and jobs

Cheers


----------



## himanisingla

newbienz said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 asks about addresses on chronological order.....
> Do we need to mention all addresses from birth?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Q 17 of the form ?
> If so you have to give only for the last 10 years
> 
> From birth you only have to give your schooling college job history etc. accounting for each and every gap between educations and jobs
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Actually I just got my passport and it has my hometown address where I have not stayed from last year
If I don't mention passport address in form 80 because I have not stayed...will this create any problem as your passport address is ur current address


----------



## sultan_azam

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.
> 
> I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.
> 
> Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.
> 
> what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ? can we do ACS after we have received invitation ? In this case it is being done coz ACS made a mistake, how will the DBIP perceive this situation ?
> 
> 
> Total - 70
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Degree - 15
> Work experience - 5
> EOI - 28th March'17
> Invite - 8th Aug'17


this is my personal opinion, please confirm with experts

ACS has given thumbs up for your experience till Sep'15, thats good

submit visa application, give the documents for period for which you are claiming experience points i.e rnr letter, salary slips, tax documents, bank statements and other documents required to prove your employment in the nominated occupation.

there shouldnt be any problem if you provide the documents. one thing you need to be aware of even if skill assessment authority vets an experience, DIBP can verify that employment for their own satisfaction, so give the documents and proceed


----------



## NB

himanisingla said:


> Actually I just got my passport and it has my hometown address where I have not stayed from last year
> If I don't mention passport address in form 80 because I have not stayed...will this create any problem as your passport address is ur current address


I have also not stayed at my home address since last 10 years except for short visits

In the meantime, I have renewed my passport with my Indian home address without any problem


The definition of current address is where you are staying for the past 6 months or intend to stay for 6 months
It is not compulsory that your current address and the address given in the passport be th same
I am currently in Australia, so I have given my local Melbourne address in the current address Q

I don't understand what is your confusion 
Your parents must be staying at your home address and on that basis you got the
passport issued

I don't recall filling the address of the passport in form 80
Can you tell me the Q number where it asks for the same ?

Cheers


----------



## HelloWorld93

sultan_azam said:


> i remember mentioning all addresses since birth in my form 80
> 
> however i see it mentions*" Your address history for the last 10 years" *


I had to use an extra page for that one


----------



## himanisingla

newbienz said:


> himanisingla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just got my passport and it has my hometown address where I have not stayed from last year
> If I don't mention passport address in form 80 because I have not stayed...will this create any problem as your passport address is ur current address
> 
> 
> 
> I have also not stayed at my home address since last 10 years except for short visits
> 
> In the meantime, I have renewed my passport with my Indian home address without any problem
> 
> 
> The definition of current address is where you are staying for the past 6 months or intend to stay for 6 months
> It is not compulsory that your current address and the address given in the passport be th same
> I am currently in Australia, so I have given my local Melbourne address in the current address Q
> 
> I don't understand what is your confusion
> Your parents must be staying at your home address and on that basis you got the
> passport issued
> 
> I don't recall filling the address of the passport in form 80
> Can you tell me the Q number where it asks for the same ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I think u answered my query
.thanks


----------



## singh_13

sultan_azam said:


> this is my personal opinion, please confirm with experts
> 
> ACS has given thumbs up for your experience till Sep'15, thats good
> 
> submit visa application, give the documents for period for which you are claiming experience points i.e rnr letter, salary slips, tax documents, bank statements and other documents required to prove your employment in the nominated occupation.
> 
> there shouldnt be any problem if you provide the documents. one thing you need to be aware of even if skill assessment authority vets an experience, DIBP can verify that employment for their own satisfaction, so give the documents and proceed


thanks for this man. Yeah even I think so, they have already approved my experience its just that they failed to recognize that I am still working in the organization till Jan'17 (right now also employed with same organization).

One of the situations which made me think, it is going to be ok is - somebody got his ACS done on say Jan'16 so accordingly ACS will recognize the experience till Jan'16 only. Now if the same person gets his invite Aug'17 , the ACS is still valid and need not be updated. He should go ahead with his VISA right ?

The only think that could have created problems would have been if the ACS date was after the EOI date which is not the case with me.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Guys I just tried to lodge my medical declaration up front for creation of the HAP ID
After completing the forms at the last stage i get the message that this service is temporarily not available.
has any one faced a similar issue ??
thanks


----------



## NuRa

The revised processing time frame for 189 subclass visa is updated as "75 per cent of applications processed in 8 months". So guys , think we have to wait longer to get the application processed. I am wondering if some one has front loaded all the documents including meds and PCC and after 8 months with he be required to do then once more.....

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8

Hi Folks,

I need a help here. I have the Experience Letter and the Relieving Letter for the company for which I have worked 10 years ago. I dont have the Appointment letter. Let me know what I can do in that scenario. Would the documents that I had would suffice for the ACS evaluation?


----------



## NB

samgegr8 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need a help here. I have the Experience Letter and the Relieving Letter for the company for which I have worked 10 years ago. I dont have the Appointment letter. Let me know what I can do in that scenario. Would the documents that I had would suffice for the ACS evaluation?


Experience letter you mean reference letter ?

The relieving letter has both the joining and relieving dates or only the relieving date ?

Cheers


----------



## samgegr8

newbienz said:


> Experience letter you mean reference letter ?
> 
> The relieving letter has both the joining and relieving dates or only the relieving date ?
> 
> Cheers


Relieving Letter will have both the joining and exit dates


----------



## NB

NuRa said:


> The revised processing time frame for 189 subclass visa is updated as "75 per cent of applications processed in 8 months". So guys , think we have to wait longer to get the application processed. I am wondering if some one has front loaded all the documents including meds and PCC and after 8 months with he be required to do then once more.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


A member today has posted that his application took more then a year to process, and his PCC and medicals expired in the meantime

Yet he was not asked to redo the same and he was granted the PR

So I think it's the discretion of the CO to ask you to do the same again or not

Cheers


----------



## chet_ga

Does anyone of them mention your detailed and clear roles and responsibilities? If not then you will have to get colleague reference letter.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurimaan

ray2:10 Grants reported in Immitracker, Could be more than that overall, Good news!!

Keep praying!

ray2:


----------



## andreyx108b

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have a situation here - after waiting for good 2 years I finally got my invite but looks like road to Australia isnt going to be smooth for me.
> 
> I did my first ACS in Sept'15 for 3.5 years work experience. I lodged my EOI with 55 points (190, 55+5).I did ACS again in Jan'17 which gave me 5 years of experience which gave me 5 additional point for experience and I updated my EOI (189 - 60 points & 190 65 points). In March I got the best score in PTE which gave me aditional 10 points and I updated my EOI 189 - 70 points and 190 - 75 points.
> 
> Today I got the invitation and Now my agent was about to lodge my case when he suddenly realised and in the Jan'17 ACS report, they have considered experience till sept'15 only and not till Jan'17 which is what it should have been.I know it is a mistake on ACS but what should I do now since I have already recieved my invite but the proof of additional 5 points for experience itself is incorrect. Also since its been 6 months that ACS was produced (my agent never noticed this mistake before today), I am not sure what they will do. My agent has dropped them a mail.
> 
> what is the best possible way to get out of this situation as soon as possible ? Has anyone of you faced a similar situation ?
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Degree - 15
> Work experience - 5


Wait for ACS to confirm, they are very approachable and usually would help to resolve it.


----------



## jeiganesh

Happy to see lot of grants today at immi tracker... hope the fast flow will continue.. ☺☺☺


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Some members maybe wrongly trust your misleading posts, have some respect for other migrants, at least do some research before posting. Don't make life of immigrants more difficult by posting incorrect information.
> 
> Even today some users have pointed out to you that you are posting wrong info, is this not enough to reconsider?


I concur to Andy's statement when other members are pointing out on incorrect information it is very viable that more research is done and then any information is passed on... as we all know that we are not Mara agents and the advises are purely based out of evidences it is very much important that correct info is passes on to the new comers rather than misleading them with incorrect information which will take them no where..


----------



## vikaschandra

newbienz said:


> It can be a wrong data also, keep that possibility open
> 
> Grant in just 14 days looks improbable under present circumstances wherein checks have increased considerably
> Is there any 3rd party evidence to back the claim of submission and grant ?
> Cheers


Check the CO Allocation date here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications. Newbienz as you have stated in your posts earlier that direct grant or faster grant is possible if all documents are complete and authentic hence it is very much possible that the person has received the grant. 





rvd said:


> I think today is the day (after a while) were reported with 2 for 190 and 3 for 189 in immitracker. One from 190 thread so total for 190 will be 3 so far.
> 
> Interestingly one who applied on 25/07/2017 got his grant today, where many thought the CO allocation is happening around May and June applications.
> 
> DIBP's mystery continues as ever.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> You are the only member who talks about incorrect data, and we have recently noticed increased activity of the same IP


Andy probably the incorrect grant record that the moderator deleted was also posted from the same IP who is trying to post something to mislead others


----------



## Guest

guys i have one very important question. suppose if you receive 489 invite, would you be able to receive 190 invite from different state? just want to understand how the process works so a candidate has option choose either 489 or 190 invite. OR you will have to wait for 489 invite to expire then wait for 190 invite? please answer if you know this for sure. many thanks.


----------



## sam a

Austimmiacnt said:


> guys i have one very important question. suppose if you receive 489 invite, would you be able to receive 190 invite from different state? just want to understand how the process works so a candidate has option choose either 489 or 190 invite. OR you will have to wait for 489 invite to expire then wait for 190 invite? please answer if you know this for sure. many thanks.


yes you are able to receive invitation from same or different state and you dont have to wait for one EOI to expire you can have as many EOI as you want as far as i know..

i did apply for 489 EOI and they ask me to accept the invitation and submit forms with in 28 days ot you invitation will expire and your amount of 200$ is non refundable.
At the same time i got my PTE score and i got Invitation for 189 so it does not matter .


----------



## Mansoorb

Fanish said:


> This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 189 visa submission. :couch2:​


Hi Experts,

I have a couple of question.

1. My family (Me, wife and son) have 189 PR. visa was issued in December 2016. We made our first landing in Sydney in March 2016. Is it mandatory for us to do our second before a specific period of time or I can now go to Australia anytime until my PR expires?

2. My wife and son Indian passports are expiring next month so I plan to get them renewed in London (I am in UK currently). Do I need to contact Australian border agency to update my wife and son 189 visa and tag their new passport numbers? the reason I am asking is, when we first landed in Sydney, the immigration officer simply scanned our passports. If my wife and son get their Indian passport renewed, they will get a new passport number which will not be tagged with their Australian PR.

Kindly advice.

Thanks
Mansoor


----------



## vikaschandra

Mansoorb said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a couple of question.
> 
> 1. My family (Me, wife and son) have 189 PR. visa was issued in December 2016. We made our first landing in Sydney in March 2016. Is it mandatory for us to do our second before a specific period of time or I can now go to Australia anytime until my PR expires?
> 
> 2. My wife and son Indian passports are expiring next month so I plan to get them renewed in London (I am in UK currently). Do I need to contact Australian border agency to update my wife and son 189 visa and tag their new passport numbers? the reason I am asking is, when we first landed in Sydney, the immigration officer simply scanned our passports. If my wife and son get their Indian passport renewed, they will get a new passport number which will not be tagged with their Australian PR.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Mansoor


1. You can land anytime before your visa expiry date which should be 5 years from date of issue
2. You would need to update dibp about the passport change as the visa details are linked to the passport number. Dibp would update that


----------



## deorox

9 grants reported for 189 on 9th August. The last time we had these numbers was on 16th June. Some sign of hope atleast.


----------



## chet_ga

samgegr8 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need a help here. I have the Experience Letter and the Relieving Letter for the company for which I have worked 10 years ago. I dont have the Appointment letter. Let me know what I can do in that scenario. Would the documents that I had would suffice for the ACS evaluation?


If any of these letters mention your detailed and clear roles and responsibilities in line with your ANZSCO code then you can use these, otherwise you should get a colleague reference letter.


----------



## Dkaur

jeiganesh said:


> Happy to see lot of grants today at immi tracker... hope the fast flow will continue.. ☺☺☺


Hi,

When was the EOI logged.

Thanks


----------



## pkk0574

11 grants reported (as per immitracker) for 189 on 9th August. Of those 7 of them were from Brisbane and for lodgement dates in 2016. A couple of 2016 cases also reported in another thread.

So old cases are being finalised and Brisbane office is also back on track 

Hope this trend continues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131

Obviously DIBP is not dumb and nobody assumed that. My question was simple whether employment verification would be done or not. Getting ideas or replies from people is a good thing. May be someone could have replied with a link or some document stating chances of percentages it can be done or not. I was asking it just to confirm that if experience is not claimed then not too much longer time should be spent on verification. 




BulletAK said:


> In most of the cases, 99%, they don't do verification of unclaimed work experience. But you see, DIBP is not that dump, if the positive assessment of your skills is dependent on your employment then surely they can do. Chances are slim, but do exist.


----------



## deorox

Let August be the July we were all waiting for. (2 grants each reported as of now for 189 and 190).


----------



## Shalia

Hello All,

Need help, your feed back is greatly appreciated.

We are logging for the VISA but having an issue with my degree certificate. I am the secondary applicant.I have completed my MCA, But i don't have the degree certificate.
1.Can i just submit the VISA application with my BCA, will i have a problem in future when we log for citizenship.
2.If i just go ahead with MCA, will i need to submit my degree certificate or is all the semesters mark sheets enough.
3.does the application get more consideration if we have better qualification/education.

Point: 70 - 261313
AGE:30, EDU:15, EXP:5, ENG:20


----------



## rvd

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need help, your feed back is greatly appreciated.
> 
> We are logging for the VISA but having an issue with my degree certificate. I am the secondary applicant.I have completed my MCA, But i don't have the degree certificate.
> 1.Can i just submit the VISA application with my BCA, will i have a problem in future when we log for citizenship.
> 2.If i just go ahead with MCA, will i need to submit my degree certificate or is all the semesters mark sheets enough.
> 3.does the application get more consideration if we have better qualification/education.
> 
> Point: 70 - 261313
> AGE:30, EDU:15, EXP:5, ENG:20


For dependent applications degree certificates are not mandatory unless specifically CO asked for it.

Not during citizenship, if you don't mention your MCA degree then in Form 80 you have to give false information. 

No need to make the things complicate. Just mention as it is.. Whether mark sheets or course completion certificate is available for MCA. If something is there then if CO asked then can give as explanation.


----------



## vivek_ntm

rvd said:


> For dependent applications degree certificates are not mandatory unless specifically CO asked for it.
> 
> Not during citizenship, if you don't mention your MCA degree then in Form 80 you have to give false information.
> 
> No need to make the things complicate. Just mention as it is.. Whether mark sheets or course completion certificate is available for MCA. If something is there then if CO asked then can give as explanation.


One of the reason CO may ask for the Degree Certificate is if you are providing a letter from the college/university for Functional English. If you have got the letter from your MCA course college for Functional English but have not provided degree certificate, in this case they may ask.


----------



## andreyx108b

deorox said:


> Let August be the July we were all waiting for. (2 grants each reported as of now for 189 and 190).


hopefully! Each day 100 grants should be reported


----------



## Panda112

100 you say. If 100, then everyone gets their grant by end of next week. Which would be really nice. But very less likely (What's been reported in immitracker: 127 Remaining cases from 2016. 471+407 cases from 2017.)



andreyx108b said:


> hopefully! Each day 100 grants should be reported


----------



## JP Mosa

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need help, your feed back is greatly appreciated.
> 
> We are logging for the VISA but having an issue with my degree certificate. I am the secondary applicant.I have completed my MCA, But i don't have the degree certificate.
> 1.Can i just submit the VISA application with my BCA, will i have a problem in future when we log for citizenship.
> 
> *Yes..You can submit your bachelor's.
> No idea about the rules that imply by the time you apply citizenship.
> so no comments *
> 
> 2.If i just go ahead with MCA, will i need to submit my degree certificate or is all the semesters mark sheets enough.
> *What if they ask OD,transcripts? If you can get them from your uni, then go ahea*d
> 
> 3.does the application get more consideration if we have better qualification/education.
> 
> *No idea how CO considers *
> 
> Point: 70 - 261313
> AGE:30, EDU:15, EXP:5, ENG:20



I say go with BCA as you have all docs pertaining to your Bachelor's


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> 100 you say. If 100, then everyone gets their grant by end of next week. Which would be really nice. But very less likely (What's been reported in immitracker: 127 Remaining cases from 2016. 471+407 cases from 2017.)


I am being very hopeful, i know it may not come true... but words have a great power!


----------



## rvd

JP Mosa said:


> I say go with BCA as you have all docs pertaining to your Bachelor's


Then what needs to be fill in Form80 during that period of MCA..

IMHO it is better to state the fact and as vikek_ntm guesses the CO may asks degree certificates for dependents when showing for functional English.. In that case OP can give PTE or IELTS to avoid such circumstances..


----------



## Himadri

andreyx108b said:


> I am being very hopeful, i know it may not come true... but words have a great power!




I just wish you have Golden Words!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remnk4

Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats..


----------



## mr.mortal

Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Congratulations Bro,
Share your time line please


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!

Please share your timelines.


----------



## manpan18

deorox said:


> Let August be the July we were all waiting for. (2 grants each reported as of now for 189 and 190).


Things do seem normal now. Backlogs plus recent applications getting grants. I am feeling lucky.


----------



## Panda112

Congratulations man on your grant. Wish you a great journey in the land of beaches.


Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May all your words come true. And once they do, I will visit you to crack open a cold one.


andreyx108b said:


> I am being very hopeful, i know it may not come true... but words have a great power!


----------



## manpan18

Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## AjBee

Folks, need some advice. I had submitted a statutory declaration for my first company where I worked for 7 years but only the last 6 months fell in the last 10 years. The person who wrote the declaration has expired recently. What should be my course of action (if any)?


----------



## NB

ajaysbhatia said:


> Folks, need some advice. I had submitted a statutory declaration for my first company where I worked for 7 years but only the last 6 months fell in the last 10 years. The person who wrote the declaration has expired recently. What should be my course of action (if any)?


Will you be in a position to get an alternative Statutory declaration it's place ?

Think of that possibility, and keep papers ready in case the CO asks for alternative SD to be submitted 

In the meantime you can file a 1022 and inform the CO the same, if you want to b abundantly cautious 

Cheers


----------



## Shalia

rvd said:


> Then what needs to be fill in Form80 during that period of MCA..
> 
> IMHO it is better to state the fact and as vikek_ntm guesses the CO may asks degree certificates for dependents when showing for functional English.. In that case OP can give PTE or IELTS to avoid such circumstances..


I have given my PTE.


----------



## rvd

Shalia said:


> I have given my PTE.


I guess then you can mention the actual degree in visa application form and form 80. Because giving any false information or hiding any information cause unnecessary trouble.

As far as I know CO not asks for degree certificates for dependents and my agent said the same. I did not provided my wife's degree certificate and so far I did not get any request to provide (we have the certificate with us)..

Once I get the grant I can reassure it..

Think wise and decision is yours..

EDIT: My wife had also given PTE for the functional English.


----------



## Landcruiser

Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations man. Hope the momentum catches on.


----------



## Landcruiser

6 months completed after lodging visa application, nearly 5 months from last CO contact + all documents uploaded. Doing the only thing that I can do now "waiting" (and posting here too).


----------



## Shalia

rvd said:


> I guess then you can mention the actual degree in visa application form and form 80. Because giving any false information or hiding any information cause unnecessary trouble.
> 
> As far as I know CO not asks for degree certificates for dependents and my agent said the same. I did not provided my wife's degree certificate and so far I did not get any request to provide (we have the certificate with us)..
> 
> Once I get the grant I can reassure it..
> 
> Think wise and decision is yours..
> 
> EDIT: My wife had also given PTE for the functional English.


Thank you for your feedback, i will do the same than.


----------



## jazz25

Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hearty Congratulations


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Congratulations. Wish you a hearty Godspeed ahead.

I am hoping the grants flow fast now. May the long wait bears fruit for everyone. Amen.



Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

4 Grants so far today.. And all from 2017.. 
Keeping fingers crossed to see the trend continue...


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



aks85 said:


> 4 Grants so far today.. And all from 2017..
> Keeping fingers crossed to see the trend continue...


4? I could see 3 only?

What is the latest lodgeed date among them?


----------



## jazz25

chvarma80 said:


> 4? I could see 3 only?
> 
> What is the latest lodgeed date among them?


Lodgement dates are:
23-Feb
26-Apr
28-May
21-Jun


----------



## andreyx108b

chvarma80 said:


> 4? I could see 3 only?
> 
> What is the latest lodgeed date among them?


wrong post.


----------



## andreyx108b

Landcruiser said:


> 6 months completed after lodging visa application, nearly 5 months from last CO contact + all documents uploaded. Doing the only thing that I can do now "waiting" (and posting here too).


waiting is hard... but it worth it.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> wrong post.


What is correct? 4 or 3?


----------



## jazz25

You can check yourself at MyImmiTracker 
I see 4 grants for 189.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



aks85 said:


> You can check yourself at MyImmiTracker
> I see 4 grants for 189.


Holy mother of God! I can 4 but latest date applicants are onshore!


----------



## M.Abdellah

chvarma80 said:


> What is correct? 4 or 3?


It is 5 now for Visa 189 and 2 for 190


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Guys quickest question between all the grant talks.. Has anyone got grant after recently getting married?? If yes please please write back. Recent marriage would mean tying the knot near lodgement date. Thank you 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need help, your feed back is greatly appreciated.
> 
> We are logging for the VISA but having an issue with my degree certificate. I am the secondary applicant.I have completed my MCA, But i don't have the degree certificate.
> 1.Can i just submit the VISA application with my BCA, will i have a problem in future when we log for citizenship.


PR and Citizenship are two separate things and no, it won't have any issue. Submit what you have at current.



> 2.If i just go ahead with MCA, will i need to submit my degree certificate or is all the semesters mark sheets enough.


Are you claiming proof of functional English with your MCA certificate ? If then CO might ask but I don't know. If not, secondary applicants are usually not required to mandatorily submit documents that they don't have.

In fact, lots of secondary applicants don't even have education and they are getting PR.

You are probably over stressing. 



> 3.does the application get more consideration if we have better qualification/education.
> 
> Point: 70 - 261313
> AGE:30, EDU:15, EXP:5, ENG:20


I don't think so. I mean I have seen visa application whose secondary is PhD taking more time in processing than someone with barely high school certificate getting it lot quicker.

DIBP won't discriminate applicant over secondary applicants education level.

Make sure you mention everything in Form 80 whether giving or not giving or anything. You mention everything in Form 80 irrespective of whether you can prove or not. No lying or hiding in Form 80.


----------



## jazz25

M.Abdellah said:


> It is 5 now for Visa 189 and 2 for 190


Hoping to see it cross 10 for 189 by end of the day


----------



## andreyx108b

chvarma80 said:


> What is correct? 4 or 3?


As of now - 5 for SC189.


----------



## andreyx108b

aks85 said:


> Hoping to see it cross 10 for 189 by end of the day


I will then be like: :dance::lock1:eace::rockon:


----------



## Kulwinder84

Remnk4 said:


> Just added my grant to immitracker. Thank you all so much for all your help and encouragement! Praying for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalia

zaback21 said:


> PR and Citizenship are two separate things and no, it won't have any issue. Submit what you have at current.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming proof of functional English with your MCA certificate ? If then CO might ask but I don't know. If not, secondary applicants are usually not required to mandatorily submit documents that they don't have.
> 
> In fact, lots of secondary applicants don't even have education and they are getting PR.
> 
> You are probably over stressing.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I mean I have seen visa application whose secondary is PhD taking more time in processing than someone with barely high school certificate getting it lot quicker.
> 
> DIBP won't discriminate applicant over secondary applicants education level.
> 
> Make sure you mention everything in Form 80 whether giving or not giving or anything. You mention everything in Form 80 irrespective of whether you can prove or not. No lying or hiding in Form 80.


Thanks, We will provide MCA details as well


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi guys, 
Congrats for all who got the grant. Exited to see things are moving.

I appreciate your views, I have done my assessment back in Feb 2016. I know the more recent the documents are the better. But it will be very difficult to obtain same documemts again. My question is will it cause a problem in application assessment? BTW the old documemts cover the required experience period.
Happy to hear your feedback on this.

Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp

singh_13 said:


> thanks for this man. Yeah even I think so, they have already approved my experience its just that they failed to recognize that I am still working in the organization till Jan'17 (right now also employed with same organization).
> 
> One of the situations which made me think, it is going to be ok is - somebody got his ACS done on say Jan'16 so accordingly ACS will recognize the experience till Jan'16 only. Now if the same person gets his invite Aug'17 , the ACS is still valid and need not be updated. He should go ahead with his VISA right ?
> 
> The only think that could have created problems would have been if the ACS date was after the EOI date which is not the case with me.


As far as i know.. this is correct... 

If you have acs in jan 15 an you continue the same job in the same company with the same rnr.. all of it would be counted...till the present date...

Unless there is an expiry date on the acs certificate itself...which i dont think there is..

However, the best case would be to get the updated letter from ACS to avoid any confusion or unwanted stress.


----------



## Remnk4

Hi guys! Thank you all so much for your kind words  

About my timeline: 

I’ve been working on this for about a year now, which isn’t long I know. 

I did PTE back in May, got 90/90/90/90 and then got a positive skills assessment certificate in June and applied for an invite and got it June 21, and applied for the visa same day and got a direct grant today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

Remnk4 said:


> Hi guys! Thank you all so much for your kind words
> 
> About my timeline:
> 
> I’ve been working on this for about a year now, which isn’t long I know.
> 
> I did PTE back in May, got 90/90/90/90 and then got a positive skills assessment certificate in June and applied for an invite and got it June 21, and applied for the visa same day and got a direct grant today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats and good luck with your upcoming life. You are the first one I see moving from Canada to Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

Gang, are these grants released at a particular time or it is released all day long (working hours)?


----------



## mr.mortal

kennedy07 said:


> Gang, are these grants released at a particular time or it is released all day long (working hours)?


I suppose emails are issued between the working hours.
People update after celebrating ?


----------



## sharma1981

*RnR*

a) Under which section, sub-section of ImmiAccount people are uploading their RnR letters from employers.

b) It will be great if people could share the naming conventions they used to make life easy for CO.

Cheers !!!!


----------



## Jatinder582

Jatinder582 said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need expert advise on my below query, I lodged my 189 visa myself, I came to Sydney on 25th Feb on 457 and lodged my EOI from here and got my Invite on 29th Mar. I lodged my EOI in Australia still I put my usual country of residence India. On 22 Apr I lodged my 189 visa with same info. Where in 189 visa difference comes whether I applied from onshore or offshore. Should I have chosen Australia as a usual residence.
> 
> 
> 
> Login to your immiAccount visa application and submit the 'Change of address' online form from the 'update us' link immediately. You have to inform them that you are onshore otherwise your visa grant may come as that of an offshore person - i.e. with an IED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already submitted the change of address form and filled in my Australia's address 2 months back. Is that enough or do I need to do anything else. I answered my usual country of residence as India even I lodged 189 visa in Australia. Do I need to worry about that?
Click to expand...

Folks, Do I need to do something else or above is sufficient.


----------



## sharma1981

Jatinder582 said:


> Folks, Do I need to do something else or above is sufficient.


Don't worry if you have updated DIBP with correct information.


----------



## NB

Jatinder582 said:


> Folks, Do I need to do something else or above is sufficient.


Just change of address is nit sufficient 

You also have to file form 1023 showing the incorrect answer and the correct answer
It's nothing serious, but you should do it 

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM

che.mostafa said:


> Congrats and good luck with your upcoming life. You are the first one I see moving from Canada to Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is 1 more from Canada moving to Ozzie..
Justin787


----------



## JP Mosa

rvd said:


> Then what needs to be fill in Form80 during that period of MCA..
> 
> IMHO it is better to state the fact and as vikek_ntm guesses the CO may asks degree certificates for dependents when showing for functional English.. In that case OP can give PTE or IELTS to avoid such circumstances..




Form-80 is the character assessment where an applicant needs to provide each and every detail.

In visa application, for secondary applicant one can show the completed degree and rest can be written in F-80.

For English ability, either they can get the letter from university or can sit for even after lodging visa application and provide proof at later stages or can be uploaded in IMMI account once they get results, but they need to quote " NO" for Q- did the applicant take English test in last 36 months" while filling visa application , if English results are not available at that instant.


It's their call which option to go for 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remnk4

kennedy07 said:


> Gang, are these grants released at a particular time or it is released all day long (working hours)?




I received mine during Australian work hours at around 2 pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Remnk4 said:


> I received mine during Australian work hours at around 2 pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Means India 2 pm or, Aus 2 pm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remnk4

Australia 2 pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Thanks and all the very best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

sharma1981 said:


> a) Under which section, sub-section of ImmiAccount people are uploading their RnR letters from employers.
> 
> b) It will be great if people could share the naming conventions they used to make life easy for CO.
> 
> Cheers !!!!



Answers for above questions?

Anyone?


----------



## Sammie25

Lodged my application on the 25th of July. Let the waiting game begin.


----------



## Sammie25

Lodged my application on the 25th of July. Let the waiting game begin!


----------



## Mansoorb

vikaschandra said:


> 1. You can land anytime before your visa expiry date which should be 5 years from date of issue
> 2. You would need to update dibp about the passport change as the visa details are linked to the passport number. Dibp would update that


Thank you very much. So do I need to inform DIBP before I apply for passport approval?

Thanks


----------



## omsaibaba

looks like more grants in last 2 days compared to last 3 months..hope they increase the speed..


----------



## KeeDa

Mansoorb said:


> Thank you very much. So do I need to inform DIBP before I apply for passport approval?
> 
> Thanks


You have to inform them after you receive the new passport. The form you are to fill and submit asks about the new passport details (number, date issued, etc).


----------



## PANZIND

omsaibaba said:


> looks like more grants in last 2 days compared to last 3 months..hope they increase the speed..




Yes indeed. Numbers of Grants issued have picked up in last two days. Wondering how many new Visa applications they pick up each day for assessing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammie25

Mansoorb said:


> Thank you very much. So do I need to inform DIBP before I apply for passport approval?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, for visas issued through ImmiAccount, you can inform DIBP of passport changes, through the Update Us option for that visa.


----------



## casperkhan

Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


----------



## KeeDa

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Congrats.

Login to your immiAccount and into your visa application. Every applicant listed on the left should have their individual status updated as GRANTED and a link 'View grant letter'.

You can also view your dependents' visa status in VEVO. Online or the myVEVO mobile app.

*Edit:* Viewing visa status in VEVO using the TRN works only for the primary applicant. Use the other options (like passport number) for dependents.


----------



## pkk0574

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.




Congratulations!!! Please update your timeline and/or immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammie25

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Congratulations!  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## amchaitu

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiragchaplot

I got my invite on 9 August 2017. I paid the fees and have uploaded all documents. I have a few questions. I was a student in Australia. After my graduation in August 2014, I left Australia for Bahrain in November 2014. Before moving I had procured the following 
1. Australia National Police Check
2. Indian Police Clearance Certificate

I have 3 questions. On uploading mu documents online I uploaded Form 80 without signature and uploaded my Bahrain employee reference letter under category of "Evidence of Work Experience - Australia"
1. Anyway to update the form 80?
2. How to delete the employee reference letter from the wrong category?
3. By when can I expect a CO to contact me?

ANZSCO Code:261312
Aus PCC: 14/03/2014
PTE: 20 points
ACS Skills assessment: Feb 2016
ITA 189: 9/08/2017 (70 Points)
India PCC: 09/03/2014
Lodge: In Progress


----------



## Jatinder582

newbienz said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, Do I need to do something else or above is sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> Just change of address is nit sufficient
> 
> You also have to file form 1023 showing the incorrect answer and the correct answer
> It's nothing serious, but you should do it
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks mate I am thinking of speaking to DIBP once now.


----------



## Jatinder582

Jatinder582 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, Do I need to do something else or above is sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> Just change of address is nit sufficient
> 
> You also have to file form 1023 showing the incorrect answer and the correct answer
> It's nothing serious, but you should do it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate I am thinking of speaking to DIBP once now.
Click to expand...

What is the process to file form 1023.


----------



## casperkhan

thanks for the reply , i have verified it on VEVO , it is showing just my visa details none of my dependents are listed their.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

casperkhan said:


> thanks for the reply , i have verified it on VEVO , it is showing just my visa details none of my dependents are listed their.


Congratulations!!

Have you checked on your immi account?


----------



## casperkhan

unfortunately , i don't have that , i hired a consultant for all this.
he told me that they can miss and we have sent them an email , you will get dependent visa in a day or two.

I am Not sure if he is telling the truth or just bluffing around.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jatinder582

Jatinder582 said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, Do I need to do something else or above is sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> Just change of address is nit sufficient
> 
> You also have to file form 1023 showing the incorrect answer and the correct answer
> It's nothing serious, but you should do it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate I am thinking of speaking to DIBP once now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the process to file form 1023.
Click to expand...

Guys, I am still confused even if I have submitted my application in Australia, but I think my usual country of residence should be India only as in my last 9 year of IT career I stayed in Sydney for 2 years, 7 years I stayed in India. But this time when I lodged my 189 visa on 22 Apr'2017 I came to Sydney on 25 Feb'17, just a month before but at that time my child and wife were in India only. Should I submit form 1023 or not.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Congratulations Casper and hopefully your dependent visas would reflect very soon in'shaa'Allah. Can you share your timeline please. 



casperkhan said:


> unfortunately , i don't have that , i hired a consultant for all this.
> he told me that they can miss and we have sent them an email , you will get dependent visa in a day or two.
> 
> I am Not sure if he is telling the truth or just bluffing around.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi folks,
I'm in a bit of a situation and need your opinions. what if I uploaded only the employment proof which I had uploaded to EA back in Feb 2016.
What are my chances?.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casperkhan

Software Engineer 261313
ACS 11th march 2016
IELTS R 8.5 W7 L8.5 S7 - 24 June 2016
EOI - 17 Aug 2016
Application loadgment : 6 Sep 2016
Medical 26 Sept 2016
Family addition in application : Fee deducted on 23rd December 2016
No contact , no verification 
Visa Grant only mine yet : 10 Aug 2017
First Entry 10 Nov 2017


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Thanks Casper. My timeline is very close to yours. I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016. I am glad to see your grant; it has revived my hopes...



casperkhan said:


> Software Engineer 261313
> ACS 11th march 2016
> IELTS R 8.5 W7 L8.5 S7 - 24 June 2016
> EOI - 17 Aug 2016
> Application loadgment : 6 Sep 2016
> Medical 26 Sept 2016
> Family addition in application : Fee deducted on 23rd December 2016
> No contact , no verification
> Visa Grant only mine yet : 10 Aug 2017
> First Entry 10 Nov 2017


----------



## Panda112

1. You can't change/ delete forms once uploaded. Upload the filled and signed form 80 again under the name Form_80_Updated. Then fill form 1023 and in incorrect answer write "signature missing from form 80". Under correct answer write "signature provided in updated form 80". Sign form 1023 also and upload. 
2. Can't delete that. In the same form 1023 (that was said in point 1), also mention that you had uploaded it in wrong category. Now upload the same in right category. No way to delete uploaded doc.
3. Give it a month's time. Applications are catching up now. You will see the trend take shape in myimmitracker.com. It could be a month, few weeks or could be two months.

Also note: Police Clearance reports may not be valid for more than a year or until the expiry dates stated in the reports, whichever comes first. 



chiragchaplot said:


> I got my invite on 9 August 2017. I paid the fees and have uploaded all documents. I have a few questions. I was a student in Australia. After my graduation in August 2014, I left Australia for Bahrain in November 2014. Before moving I had procured the following
> 1. Australia National Police Check
> 2. Indian Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> I have 3 questions. On uploading mu documents online I uploaded Form 80 without signature and uploaded my Bahrain employee reference letter under category of "Evidence of Work Experience - Australia"
> 1. Anyway to update the form 80?
> 2. How to delete the employee reference letter from the wrong category?
> 3. By when can I expect a CO to contact me?
> 
> ANZSCO Code:261312
> Aus PCC: 14/03/2014
> PTE: 20 points
> ACS Skills assessment: Feb 2016
> ITA 189: 9/08/2017 (70 Points)
> India PCC: 09/03/2014
> Lodge: In Progress


----------



## casperkhan

best of luck hope you will get it soon , check for you application last updated , mine was 18th march


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

casperkhan said:


> best of luck hope you will get it soon , check for you application last updated , mine was 18th march



Hoping to get a good news soon.
Mine is 10th April.


----------



## rvd

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Congrats and it could be a system glitch.. hopefully it will resolve soon..


----------



## casperkhan

thanks, RVD


----------



## omsaibaba

Sammie25 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


congrats dude..long wait finally paid off..all d best


----------



## Maverick_VJ

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Congratulations "casperkhan" and wishing that your dependent's visa too is granted soon and relieve you of the anxiety and let you be at peace. Godspeed and all the very best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## sharma1981

*Doc section validation*

Hi

I uploaded the "Roles and responsibilities" letter from each of my employer under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" -> "Work Reference" section of ImmiAccount.

The naming convention i used is "WorkReference_XXX", where XXX is the company name.

Just adding this information here to validate that what i did is correct and won't confuse the CO.

Any opinions?


----------



## vikaschandra

Mansoorb said:


> Thank you very much. So do I need to inform DIBP before I apply for passport approval?
> 
> Thanks


Once you get the new passport share the bio copies of the new passport through your immi account with DIBP or can even write to them with attachments and request for the update


----------



## vikaschandra

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Congratulations Casper


----------



## sumitgupta22

I got 189 invite on 9th. Now, when I am trying to submit My Health Declarations, I am getting system error. Anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## sharma1981

sumitgupta22 said:


> I got 189 invite on 9th. Now, when I am trying to submit My Health Declarations, I am getting system error. Anyone else facing this issue?


Many people are .... there is a known issue which is being looked by DIBP


----------



## mr.mortal

There are 9 Grants for SC189 and 3 Grants for SC190...
Good day for grants ?


----------



## sumitgupta22

sharma1981 said:


> Many people are .... there is a known issue which is being looked by DIBP


Are people not able to even save the health declaration form. And how many days' waiting one can expect to get the appointment?

Also, where does it mention that site will be normal after 19th Aug?


----------



## kk24

sumitgupta22 said:


> I got 189 invite on 9th. Now, when I am trying to submit My Health Declarations, I am getting system error. Anyone else facing this issue?


Hi Sumit, Did you go for pre medical examination.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

sumitgupta22 said:


> Are people not able to even save the health declaration form. And how many days' waiting one can expect to get the appointment?
> 
> Also, where does it mention that site will be normal after 19th Aug?


Saw the date somewhere .. not able to locate now. But there is a message from DIBP in immiaccount that technical team is working on the issue.

Still i would suggest you to check regularly. It might get resolved anytime


----------



## chet_ga

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Even if you have hired a consultant, you can still import your application into your immi account using file number from the application receipt that the consultant sent after lodging application. 
And Congratulations for the grant. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chet_ga

casperkhan said:


> Today i got my *Visa *grant , first entry date 10 November , it took almost one year for this day.
> i have another issue , i have lodged application with dependents but i only got visa for myself , sent them email for their visa , need your suggestions.


Even if you have hired a consultant, you can still import your application into your immi account (you can create one if not already done.) using file number from the application receipt that the consultant sent after lodging application. 
And Congratulations for the grant.


----------



## rvd

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I uploaded the "Roles and responsibilities" letter from each of my employer under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" -> "Work Reference" section of ImmiAccount.
> 
> The naming convention i used is "WorkReference_XXX", where XXX is the company name.
> 
> Just adding this information here to validate that what i did is correct and won't confuse the CO.
> 
> Any opinions?


Seems okay.. if you have multiple companies then comp_reference_xxxname is also fine.. what you did is also does the job


----------



## american_desi

Hey guys, i have received invite in July 26th round and planning to apply for the visa soon.

I have a question, in case the visa is denied for whatever unforeseen reasons, will the visa fee be refunded?


----------



## zaback21

sumitgupta22 said:


> I got 189 invite on 9th. Now, when I am trying to submit My Health Declarations, I am getting system error. Anyone else facing this issue?


I have read somewhere that it will not be fixed till 19 August.


----------



## zaback21

Jatinder582 said:


> Guys, I am still confused even if I have submitted my application in Australia, but I think my usual country of residence should be India only as in my last 9 year of IT career I stayed in Sydney for 2 years, 7 years I stayed in India. But this time when I lodged my 189 visa on 22 Apr'2017 I came to Sydney on 25 Feb'17, just a month before but at that time my child and wife were in India only. Should I submit form 1023 or not.


Did you came to Sydney to live there for work or study and not as tourist ? If that's the case, then you entered Australia having intention to live in Australia and hence it became your usual country of residence. So, there is no issue regarding this.

It's not where you lived most but where your current residence is.


----------



## bulop

I have a question about my wife. I the main applicant. I only sent her graduation diploma and nothing about her work docs. her company still doesnt know that we applied for visa. and agent also didnt ask.

my question: do we still need to send some documents related to her employment ? or no need ?
just wanna avoid extra co contact.


----------



## takemeout

Can we assume recent activity in grants are coming mainly from brisbane office ? 
I believe they are much more active than Adelaide team right now. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

american_desi said:


> Hey guys, i have received invite in July 26th round and planning to apply for the visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, in case the visa is denied for whatever unforeseen reasons, will the visa fee be refunded?




No , the visa fee will not be refunded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajankshyap

bulop said:


> I have a question about my wife. I the main applicant. I only sent her graduation diploma and nothing about her work docs. her company still doesnt know that we applied for visa. and agent also didnt ask.
> 
> my question: do we still need to send some documents related to her employment ? or no need ?
> just wanna avoid extra co contact.


Should not be needed unless you are claiming points for your wife work experience as well. I did not send any documents for wife's work and in CO contacted, it was not asked.


----------



## seanzyc

american_desi said:


> Hey guys, i have received invite in July 26th round and planning to apply for the visa soon.
> 
> I have a question, in case the visa is denied for whatever unforeseen reasons, will the visa fee be refunded?


No. The fee is paid for visa assessment.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> I have read somewhere that it will not be fixed till 19 August.


Here you go Zaback.. I had shared it..someone I know got this response from DIBP when he had raised a concern.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

takemeout said:


> Can we assume recent activity in grants are coming mainly from brisbane office ?
> I believe they are much more active than Adelaide team right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


yep it seems so


----------



## Panda112

Wishing everyone grants today.
(Including me)


----------



## hanchate84

Hey Guys, I got invite on August 7th... Can I get my medicals done before submitting Visa ....

Is it mandatory to have HAP ID to get medicals done!!???

Please suggest!!


----------



## chinkyjenn

hanchate84 said:


> Hey Guys, I got invite on August 7th... Can I get my medicals done before submitting Visa ....
> 
> Is it mandatory to have HAP ID to get medicals done!!???
> 
> Please suggest!!


yeah it is better to have HAP ID before getting your medicals done...


----------



## manpan18

hanchate84 said:


> Hey Guys, I got invite on August 7th... Can I get my medicals done before submitting Visa ....
> 
> Is it mandatory to have HAP ID to get medicals done!!???
> 
> Please suggest!!


Yes to both. You can get a HAP id and get the medical done before lodging the visa application. Check border.gov.au for instructions.


----------



## Gagz

Many eyes on this thread today to see if any grant comes.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Gagz said:


> Many eyes on this thread today to see if any grant comes..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


but no luck so far


----------



## Gagz

chinkyjenn said:


> but no luck so far


ya fridays were always like this.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvulpio1

Hi everyone,

I am currently in Australia on a Student Visa (expiry date June 2018).I was wondering...once I get invited and lodge my visa application, am I going to be on a bridging visa? if yes, can I start working or there are restrictions and have to wait the actual grant to work full-time?

Thanks


----------



## mash2017

takemeout said:


> Can we assume recent activity in grants are coming mainly from brisbane office ?
> I believe they are much more active than Adelaide team right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Seems Adelaide is also back in action, As per Immitracker, out of 10 grants which were issued yesterday 4 from Brisbane, 4 from Adelaide and 2 unknown.


----------



## rocktopus

dvulpio1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently in Australia on a Student Visa (expiry date June 2018).I was wondering...once I get invited and lodge my visa application, am I going to be on a bridging visa? if yes, can I start working or there are restrictions and have to wait the actual grant to work full-time?
> 
> Thanks


In general, a Bridging A visa (which is what you'd get) will have the same work rights as the visa held at the time of application. If you get Bridging A visa while on Student visa you will not be allowed to work full time.

In addition, depending on the context and from personal experience, I can add that Bridging visas are NOT always guaranteed when applying for PR so I'd recommend you to react proactively before your current visa expires.

I advise you to thoroughly double check this with your immigration agent, though. This is very serious matter so better be safe than sorry.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



chinkyjenn said:


> but no luck so far


Found 1 in immitracker


----------



## andreyx108b

just 1 grant reported so far...


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

Anyone here heard or seen the visa application status as "CO Assigned"? Or there is no such thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

rajankshyap said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about my wife. I the main applicant. I only sent her graduation diploma and nothing about her work docs. her company still doesnt know that we applied for visa. and agent also didnt ask.
> 
> my question: do we still need to send some documents related to her employment ? or no need ?
> just wanna avoid extra co contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Should not be needed unless you are claiming points for your wife work experience as well. I did not send any documents for wife's work and in CO contacted, it was not asked.
Click to expand...

Not claiming point for her. Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

asatomasadgamaya said:


> Anyone here heard or seen the visa application status as "CO Assigned"? Or there is no such thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't heard such status .........


----------



## kennedy07

I got a Bridging Visa A with full rights to work or study while on the same. This wasn't the case with my current (457 visa). So it might be different.


----------



## MelodyVan

Hi there, anyone knows normally when a co will send us 2nd vac invoice to pay? CO contacted me last Friday asking for my sspouse English evidence or pay 2nd vac. I emailed them we want to pay 2nd vac but until now I haven't received any response.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Is there a formal method of seeking status update for 189 application? My Visa Application lodge date is 22-Sep-2016. Last CO contact was on 29-JUNE-2017, a standard message that visa planning levels apply and visa cannot be granted in quota for the year 2016-17. The time for finalization of my application cannot be advised. 
Before that, CO contact was on 4th May to complete the medicals of my new born. 

Though i understand recent unusual delays, but i want to know procedure of seeking status in case grant is further delayed to indefinite time. Is it worth giving them a call at this time?


----------



## Tejinder297

Dear friends, kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than almost an year.
Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
Please help friends.


----------



## chinkyjenn

AmmarSuhail said:


> Is there a formal method of seeking status update for 189 application? My Visa Application lodge date is 22-Sep-2016. Last CO contact was on 29-JUNE-2017, a standard message that visa planning levels apply and visa cannot be granted in quota for the year 2016-17. The time for finalization of my application cannot be advised.
> Before that, CO contact was on 4th May to complete the medicals of my new born.
> 
> Though i understand recent unusual delays, but i want to know procedure of seeking status in case grant is further delayed to indefinite time. Is it worth giving them a call at this time?


Hmm I think so! I definitely would try calling or maybe you could reply to the last email they sent you and ask for an update? 
it is worth a shot IMO



Tejinder297 said:


> Dear friends, kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than almost an year.
> Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
> Please help friends.


Which email did you inquire to? You've been waiting for more than a year so usually DIBP reply to such email. 
Are you onshore or offshore? onshore you can call their direct line


----------



## AC Sie

MelodyVan said:


> Hi there, anyone knows normally when a co will send us 2nd vac invoice to pay? CO contacted me last Friday asking for my sspouse English evidence or pay 2nd vac. I emailed them we want to pay 2nd vac but until now I haven't received any response.


There's no exact time but in my personal experience, I got the invoice 1 month after CO contact. Still waiting for grant until now


----------



## Tejinder297

chinkyjenn said:


> AmmarSuhail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a formal method of seeking status update for 189 application? My Visa Application lodge date is 22-Sep-2016. Last CO contact was on 29-JUNE-2017, a standard message that visa planning levels apply and visa cannot be granted in quota for the year 2016-17. The time for finalization of my application cannot be advised.
> Before that, CO contact was on 4th May to complete the medicals of my new born.
> 
> Though i understand recent unusual delays, but i want to know procedure of seeking status in case grant is further delayed to indefinite time. Is it worth giving them a call at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I think so for your case. or maybe you could reply to the last email they sent you and ask for an update?
> it is worth a shot IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Tejinder297 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends, kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than almost an year.
> Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
> Please help friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you reply to the email they sent you? are you onshore or offshore? onshore you can call their direct line[/
> 
> Thanks for your reply but i am offshore and the number mentioned along with the email sent by gsm.adelaide is not worth. Its set on automatic reply. Not getting any response.
Click to expand...


----------



## jas81

AC Sie said:


> MelodyVan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, anyone knows normally when a co will send us 2nd vac invoice to pay? CO contacted me last Friday asking for my sspouse English evidence or pay 2nd vac. I emailed them we want to pay 2nd vac but until now I haven't received any response.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no exact time but in my personal experience, I got the invoice 1 month after CO contact. Still waiting for grant until now
Click to expand...

For me its more than 4 months now after CO contact. Not received vac2 invoice yet


----------



## zaback21

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Here you go Zaback.. I had shared it..someone I know got this response from DIBP when he had raised a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ha ha, well I think I read from your post.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

I didn't reply to last email because i know i will get a standard auto response. I am offshore and think calling them on helpline will not help either. It puts me and i am sure few other applicants in a very uncertain situation 






Tejinder297 said:


> chinkyjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I think so for your case. or maybe you could reply to the last email they sent you and ask for an update?
> it is worth a shot IMO
> 
> 
> 
> did you reply to the email they sent you? are you onshore or offshore? onshore you can call their direct line[/
> 
> Thanks for your reply but i am offshore and the number mentioned along with the email sent by gsm.adelaide is not worth. Its set on automatic reply. Not getting any response.
Click to expand...


----------



## TravelWorld

Tejinder297 said:


> Dear friends, kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than almost an year.
> Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
> Please help friends.


Instead of saying what some of the other members might say that you have less points etc, i'd say go to Immitracker and do some research - you'd get a feel of how are things progressing:

first filter by your code (generic and specific - like information technology is 2613 and then there are 4 categories in it - 261313/14/15 and 16 - It is not necessary that your occupation has the same)

Then filter by points that are ahead of you - start with 85

Once filtered, check lodgement date and then the status

This will give you a realistic feel of the people ahead of you in the queue and those who are actually getting grants and CO contacts

As an example, in my case (70 points, 261313, 189), I made the following conclusions:

1. Grants came to a grinding halt sometime around Feb/Mar this year and CO contacts also reduced. They seem to be back on now though!

2. Until I did this exercise, I though 70 was high enough to warrant a gran very quickly. Now I know that 70 is the new 65 and there are a lot of people in 70 waiting for a grant. The number of people sort of thins out 75 points onwards so my conclusion is that a) My grant will take some time and b) I need patience as 70 is not the magical score I was hoping in my head it would be

3. All this being said, always keep in the back of mind that immitracker is a super-subset of the whole game and might not always reflect reality but it helps anyway

4. Also remember that every case is different - people have medical issues (like me), child birth, marriages, inter and intra country movements and these things add further delay to cases. So take everything with a pinch of salt. Also, not everyone updates immitracker religiously 

5. Pray 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

AC Sie said:


> There's no exact time but in my personal experience, I got the invoice 1 month after CO contact. Still waiting for grant until now


I received same mail on 14th July. replied with wife's proficient English certificate on 26th July. Does that mean that all other things have been settled in my case and only spouse's proficient English Letter from University and Degree was required to finalize my case? Or can there be another CO contact regarding something else?


----------



## deorox

Grants should be issued like the Invitations, so say every Friday we would eagerly check our emails to see if we were lucky. However, the process of refreshing emails and immitracker every now and then is even more exciting i think.


----------



## Landcruiser

aks85 said:


> 4 Grants so far today.. And all from 2017..
> Keeping fingers crossed to see the trend continue...


Good progress seen in August. From Immitracker data it is all non ICT mostly (saw 1 Business analyst and few developers). Non-ICT applications from this year April and after also have been granted, but do not see much movement on ICT applications.


----------



## neerajrk

I think points matter only when you get invite. So higher point will get invite first. But once you get invite points have no relevance other than ensuring that you have that many points that you have claimed in EOI. 

I may be wrong though as my understanding on the subject is purely based on discussion of this forum



TravelWorld said:


> Instead of saying what some of the other members might say that you have less points etc, i'd say go to Immitracker and do some research - you'd get a feel of how are things progressing:
> 
> first filter by your code (generic and specific - like information technology is 2613 and then there are 4 categories in it - 261313/14/15 and 16 - It is not necessary that your occupation has the same)
> 
> Then filter by points that are ahead of you - start with 85
> 
> Once filtered, check lodgement date and then the status
> 
> This will give you a realistic feel of the people ahead of you in the queue and those who are actually getting grants and CO contacts
> 
> As an example, in my case (70 points, 261313, 189), I made the following conclusions:
> 
> 1. Grants came to a grinding halt sometime around Feb/Mar this year and CO contacts also reduced. They seem to be back on now though!
> 
> 2. Until I did this exercise, I though 70 was high enough to warrant a gran very quickly. Now I know that 70 is the new 65 and there are a lot of people in 70 waiting for a grant. The number of people sort of thins out 75 points onwards so my conclusion is that a) My grant will take some time and b) I need patience as 70 is not the magical score I was hoping in my head it would be
> 
> 3. All this being said, always keep in the back of mind that immitracker is a super-subset of the whole game and might not always reflect reality but it helps anyway
> 
> 4. Also remember that every case is different - people have medical issues (like me), child birth, marriages, inter and intra country movements and these things add further delay to cases. So take everything with a pinch of salt. Also, not everyone updates immitracker religiously
> 
> 5. Pray
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AmmarSuhail said:


> Is there a formal method of seeking status update for 189 application? My Visa Application lodge date is 22-Sep-2016. Last CO contact was on 29-JUNE-2017, a standard message that visa planning levels apply and visa cannot be granted in quota for the year 2016-17. The time for finalization of my application cannot be advised.
> Before that, CO contact was on 4th May to complete the medicals of my new born.
> 
> Though i understand recent unusual delays, but i want to know procedure of seeking status in case grant is further delayed to indefinite time. Is it worth giving them a call at this time?


The best way is to contact them through the immiaccount Contact tab which directs you to the complaint, feedback form where you can formally request for an update. I did so as I lodged my application on September 30, 2016 and it is absolutely normal for the delays. As you must have noticed that in this week itself old applicants from 2016 had been granted.

I was sent a standard mail on 20th June after I raised a request on 6th June. Nothing to worry as some folks got visa grants even without a CO Contact so don't worry and your time is due soon.

Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Tejinder297 said:


> Dear friends, kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than almost an year.
> Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
> Please help friends.


Relax buddy and there are many folks who were granted even without a CO Contact. If the anxiety is getting the better of you, I would suggest to raise a complaint or feedback request through their online form which you can access through contact tab in your immiaccount. 

You could be very very close for the grant and just be patient and this is not abnormal at all. There were and are a handful of folks who lodged much before us like "offto" and "balajimkala" who were granted this week.

God speed and you will hear the good news soon.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Thanks Brother. Your suggestion is encouraging. Wish and Bless you an early grant.



Maverick_VJ said:


> The best way is to contact them through the immiaccount Contact tab which directs you to the complaint, feedback form where you can formally request for an update. I did so as I lodged my application on September 30, 2016 and it is absolutely normal for the delays. As you must have noticed that in this week itself old applicants from 2016 had been granted.
> 
> I was sent a standard mail on 20th June after I raised a request on 6th June. Nothing to worry as some folks got visa grants even without a CO Contact so don't worry and your time is due soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

asatomasadgamaya said:


> Anyone here heard or seen the visa application status as "CO Assigned"? Or there is no such thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Such status available. For flow and status see the attached


----------



## casperkhan

Sorry not for you


----------



## vikaschandra

Tejinder297 said:


> Dear friends, kindly assist me i did an application on 16th August for visa 189 with 60 pts, got invitation and applied for visa in September 2016. And waiting for the grant. Its been more than almost an year.
> Now they are not replying back, neither answering my emails. The number they mentioned in website is not useful at all. Can anyone please suggest and tell me, how I can get any update on the status of visa.
> Please help friends.


No other means of getting an update on the visa status. You would need to wait for them to respond back to the email or wait to see the progress on your immi account. The processing times have dramatically increased..considering the fact that the grants have started to come you should hear from them as well


----------



## casperkhan

chet_ga said:


> Even if you have hired a consultant, you can still import your application into your immi account (you can create one if not already done.) using file number from the application receipt that the consultant sent after lodging application.
> And Congratulations for the grant.




thanks i have imported application in my immiaccount and it is showing my dependents but they are not granted visa , no status for them  

any suggestions?


----------



## chet_ga

casperkhan said:


> thanks i have imported application in my immiaccount and it is showing my dependents but they are not granted visa , no status for them
> 
> any suggestions?


Only option is to check with CO or DIBP. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## casperkhan

chet_ga said:


> Only option is to check with CO or DIBP.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


my this all correspondence with CO/DIBP will be notified to Consultant?


----------



## chet_ga

casperkhan said:


> my this all correspondence with CO/DIBP will be notified to Consultant?


Irrespective of if it is notified, you should contact as you are the one who will be suffering not consultant. Otherwise you can wait for a few days and then correspond with them if no action is taken. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## casperkhan

chet_ga said:


> Irrespective of if it is notified, you should contact as you are the one who will be suffering not consultant. Otherwise you can wait for a few days and then correspond with them if no action is taken.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



yeah , you are right , i think my consultant have sent an email for my dependents visa , let me talk to him for details.


----------



## casperkhan

casperkhan said:


> yeah , you are right , i think my consultant have sent an email for my dependents visa , let me talk to him for details.



one more thing , my application still be showing under consultant immi account?


----------



## youngpil

Hi guys,

I have submitted my 189 application with all the docs and medical is cleared. Now all I need is to wait until CO is assigned and no further action is required? Thanks!

-------------------
ANZSCO 233915
ITA: 26 July 17
Visa submission: 31 July 17


----------



## vikaschandra

casperkhan said:


> thanks i have imported application in my immiaccount and it is showing my dependents but they are not granted visa , no status for them
> 
> any suggestions?


did you get the grant letter for them? check VEVO that would reflect the correct information. DIBP websites are having some technical issues


----------



## casperkhan

vikaschandra said:


> did you get the grant letter for them? check VEVO that would reflect the correct information. DIBP websites are having some technical issues


yes, i got the grant letter , VEVO is also showing information as per grant letter .
the only problem is that it is not showing my dependents


----------



## manpan18

ImmiTracker-Grants is to Visa-Grant-Wait what oxygen is to swimming. Till you reach the other end.



chvarma80 said:


> chinkyjenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> but no luck so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found 1 in immitracker
Click to expand...


----------



## manpan18

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application with all the docs and medical is cleared. Now all I need is to wait until CO is assigned and no further action is required? Thanks!
> 
> -------------------
> ANZSCO 233915
> ITA: 26 July 17
> Visa submission: 31 July 17


If all docs includes PCC and Form 80 and 1221 then yes.


----------



## bulop

If there s no co contact after uploading everything. That means all good ?


----------



## manpan18

bulop said:


> If there s no co contact after uploading everything. That means all good ?


How long since you applied/uploaded?


----------



## youngpil

manpan18 said:


> If all docs includes PCC and Form 80 and 1221 then yes.


Thanks for your quick reply! I have uploaded all PCCs and form 80. Now the long wait has started for me as well.


----------



## AC Sie

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I received same mail on 14th July. replied with wife's proficient English certificate on 26th July. Does that mean that all other things have been settled in my case and only spouse's proficient English Letter from University and Degree was required to finalize my case? Or can there be another CO contact regarding something else?


Hi!
If your spouse has proficient english letter from uni, especially if it's written that English is the main language used in university lecture, I reckon that CO would be satisfied with that. Good luck!


----------



## singh_13

Hi guys

is form 1221 necessary ? I am uploading form 80 but is form 1221 really required ? What are the possible advantages of uploading it or is it just a redundant document ?


----------



## seanzyc

singh_13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is form 1221 necessary ? I am uploading form 80 but is form 1221 really required ? What are the possible advantages of uploading it or is it just a redundant document ?


Not necessary but recommended. It is better to avoid any chances of being contacted for more materials.


----------



## nascar

singh_13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is form 1221 necessary ? I am uploading form 80 but is form 1221 really required ? What are the possible advantages of uploading it or is it just a redundant document ?


I didn't submit as I felt it's redundant, if I get a request to submitt it, will let people know. In a way it's an additional document to review with same info.

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

singh_13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is form 1221 necessary ? I am uploading form 80 but is form 1221 really required ? What are the possible advantages of uploading it or is it just a redundant document ?


No and Yes.

Its not mandatory but you need to be ready to not get upset with the delay if CO contacts you for uploading form 1221 and then your processing is delayed just because you do not want to fill it now.


----------



## sharma1981

singh_13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is form 1221 necessary ? I am uploading form 80 but is form 1221 really required ? What are the possible advantages of uploading it or is it just a redundant document ?


This is from DIBP

Additional character documents

*Providing the following documents with your application often assists in reducing processing times.*
Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).


----------



## sharma1981

nascar said:


> I didn't submit as I felt it's redundant, if I get a request to submitt it, will let people know. In a way it's an additional document to review with same info.
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


This is from DIBP

Additional character documents

*Providing the following documents with your application often assists in reducing processing times.*
Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

Anybody done PCC from Gurgaon? If yes, will there be any problem if souse name is not mentioned on passport?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## nascar

sharma1981 said:


> This is from DIBP
> 
> Additional character documents
> 
> *Providing the following documents with your application often assists in reducing processing times.*
> Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
> Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
> A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).


I Agree, but sometimes instructions should be evaluated logically. I might be wrong here but these are additional optional docs not a compulsory requirement . Once you fill form 80 and don't find many issues filling it, e.g. missing periods/ gaps , lots of travels. form 1221 becomes duplicate apart from 1 or 2 additional info that is not there in form 80. A CO might not like to review the same info again as well. Another important thing would be how many countries PCC you had to provide more risky countries prepare 1221. Just my thoughts. 

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nascar

sharma1981 said:


> No and Yes.
> 
> Its not mandatory but you need to be ready to not get upset with the delay if CO contacts you for uploading form 1221 and then your processing is delayed just because you do not want to fill it now.


Well said Important point. 

With the current processing time may be a CO contact is comforting that something is happening
Generally if required 1221 and 80 are asked in the 1st CO contact.

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

nascar said:


> I Agree, but sometimes instructions should be evaluated logically. I might be wrong here but these are additional optional docs not a compulsory requirement . Once you fill form 80 and don't find many issues filling it, e.g. missing periods/ gaps , lots of travels. form 1221 becomes duplicate apart from 1 or 2 additional info that is not there in form 80. A CO might not like to review the same info again as well. Another important thing would be how many countries PCC you had to provide more risky countries prepare 1221. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


I agree to some extent but not everything in 1221 is a duplicate of form 80. There is certain information which is only part of form 1221. And as you said CO may not want to go thru it again. On the contrary, CO may want to go through it plus the additional family details etc.
Again, as DIBP suggests adding that helps to fasten the processing. In the end, its upto applicant to chose that whether they'll wait for CO to ask OR just upload it upfront.


----------



## bulop

manpan18 said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there s no co contact after uploading everything. That means all good ?
> 
> 
> 
> How long since you applied/uploaded?
Click to expand...

2 weeks lol


----------



## sharma1981

bulop said:


> 2 weeks lol




I can assure you , all is good in your case yet


----------



## manpan18

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Anybody done PCC from Gurgaon? If yes, will there be any problem if souse name is not mentioned on passport?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Bangalore. But it should not be a problem. You might be required to produce a proof of relationship. My wife's name was there on my passport, so they wrote xyz w/o abc. If no proof of relationship then they might have written d/o father. It's PCC so it is for individuals. Relationship does not really matter. You will have to produce proof of relationship later on to dibp though.


----------



## sharma1981

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Anybody done PCC from Gurgaon? If yes, will there be any problem if souse name is not mentioned on passport?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Carry Marriage certificate without fail. Hope you have got it registered?

If not, and none of you carries other person name in the passport then be ready to listen preachy chants from the grumbling PCC issuing officer.


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

sharma1981 said:


> Carry Marriage certificate without fail. Hope you have got it registered?
> 
> If not, and none of you carries other person name in the passport then be ready to listen preachy chants from the grumbling PCC issuing officer.


Yes, I have MC. Do you know the process in Gurgaon! Will I get the PCC on same day visit. Or it will be issued after police physical verification?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

bulop said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there s no co contact after uploading everything. That means all good ?
> 
> 
> 
> How long since you applied/uploaded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 weeks lol
Click to expand...

Lol. There is nothing good or bad so far. It's just submitted. If they are happy when they review you will get a grant else request for more documents/proofs/clarifications. But it will be all good in the end i am sure. Good luck.


----------



## PANZIND

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Yes, I have MC. Do you know the process in Gurgaon! Will I get the PCC on same day visit. Or it will be issued after police physical verification?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk




Usually, if address mentioned in passport is same as current residence then no verification is done and PCC is issued. If it's different then police verification is done and PCC is issued only after it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

ani.ak.asharma said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carry Marriage certificate without fail. Hope you have got it registered?
> 
> If not, and none of you carries other person name in the passport then be ready to listen preachy chants from the grumbling PCC issuing officer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have MC. Do you know the process in Gurgaon! Will I get the PCC on same day visit. Or it will be issued after police physical verification?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If it's through online appointment in PSK, you should get it the same day.


----------



## manpan18

PANZIND said:


> ani.ak.asharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have MC. Do you know the process in Gurgaon! Will I get the PCC on same day visit. Or it will be issued after police physical verification?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, if address mentioned in passport is same as current residence then no verification is done and PCC is issued. If it's different then police verification is done and PCC is issued only after it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's right


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Thank you everyone for this wonderful forum to exchange information and help each other. I got the ACS assessment and now stuck on the EOI stage. The confusion is:

They want 10 years address history. during years 2008-2012, i was doing bachelor's degree in a different city. During this time, i used to stay in rented rooms. i must have stayed in over 20 different homes during this time, all in the same city where i was doing my graduation.

Now, i do not remember the address for any of these rooms. what should i do? My home is 40 kms from my college. Can i mention that i used to commute from my home? a lot of my friends used to travel daily to the college. this would be incorrect info which is something i do not want to provide if it has repurciousones later.

please advise.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## manpan18

nascar said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from DIBP
> 
> Additional character documents
> 
> *Providing the following documents with your application often assists in reducing processing times.*
> Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
> Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
> A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree, but sometimes instructions should be evaluated logically. I might be wrong here but these are additional optional docs not a compulsory requirement . Once you fill form 80 and don't find many issues filling it, e.g. missing periods/ gaps , lots of travels. form 1221 becomes duplicate apart from 1 or 2 additional info that is not there in form 80. A CO might not like to review the same info again as well. Another important thing would be how many countries PCC you had to provide more risky countries prepare 1221. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree. Sometimes it helps and other times it causes delay. Especially if we mis-filled the form. CO can not ignore an error or discripency if the form is filled. I have seen people getting the grant without it.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

AC Sie said:


> Hi!
> If your spouse has proficient english letter from uni, especially if it's written that English is the main language used in university lecture, I reckon that CO would be satisfied with that. Good luck!


Thnx for the reply mate.


----------



## manpan18

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you everyone for this wonderful forum to exchange information and help each other. I got the ACS assessment and now stuck on the EOI stage. The confusion is:
> 
> They want 10 years address history. during years 2008-2012, i was doing bachelor's degree in a different city. During this time, i used to stay in rented rooms. i must have stayed in over 20 different homes during this time, all in the same city where i was doing my graduation.
> 
> Now, i do not remember the address for any of these rooms. what should i do? My home is 40 kms from my college. Can i mention that i used to commute from my home? a lot of my friends used to travel daily to the college. this would be incorrect info which is something i do not want to provide if it has repurciousones later.
> 
> please advise.
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Nobody would/should suggest you to provide wrong information. Use your head and do the right thing. Mention 1 or 2 addresses probably. If it's in the same city, it should not be a problem. I would be expect some eyebrows being raised if I was to mention 10 addresses from the same city.


----------



## Panda112

My suggestion, submit form 1221 and fill it very carefully, there should be no difference in answers with form 80.
There are a few fields in form 80 that are not available in form 1221. Form 1221 is like something you fill at the Airport when on a tourist visa before entering a country particularly around section 17 and 30s. Many of the questions are derived from 80 but several are unique.
I remember reading a post in 2015 lodge gang where the guy said that he was requested form 1221 by CO just to verify the name in his script (Sanskrit/Devanagari/Hindi) with the names in his other documents.

It all depends on CO I suppose. If I were you, I'd definitely submit it. Doesn't take much time. Ensures direct grant. Direct grant is always better. ray2:



singh_13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is form 1221 necessary ? I am uploading form 80 but is form 1221 really required ? What are the possible advantages of uploading it or is it just a redundant document ?





manpan18 said:


> I agree. Sometimes it helps and other times it causes delay. Especially if we mis-filled the form. CO can not ignore an error or discripency if the form is filled. I have seen people getting the grant without it.


----------



## yamaha5225

Hi,

Can someone please help as I am badly stuck and confused with how to make the visa payment?
Just checking if anybody has recently taken an ICICI travel card in bangalore? Just wanted to know which branch in Bangalore can issue one?

Also, I have a Citi debit card with sufficient transaction limit. Can I use this debit card for making the payment?

Thank You


----------



## prdream

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help as I am badly stuck and confused with how to make the visa payment?
> Just checking if anybody has recently taken an ICICI travel card in bangalore? Just wanted to know which branch in Bangalore can issue one?
> 
> Thank You


Contact axis bank with your invitation letter. They will provide forexcard once you have funds ready in hand.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

ani.ak.asharma said:


> Yes, I have MC. Do you know the process in Gurgaon! Will I get the PCC on same day visit. Or it will be issued after police physical verification?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hi

You have asked multiple questions here
a) If you have MC, then carry it in original and xerox. Make sure both of you can show your copy to the officer
b) If your address in passport is same as current address and police verification has happened on the passport in past, then officer may issue PCC same day. If any one of the you didn't have police verification done previously then it will be physical police verification which take about 15-20 days for the person whose police verification hasn't happened
c) If the current address is diff than passport address and PCC hasn't happened at current address then again physical police verification.

Hope this helps


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> You have asked multiple questions here
> a) If you have MC, then carry it in original and xerox. Make sure both of you can show your copy to the officer
> b) If your address in passport is same as current address and police verification has happened on the passport in past, then officer may issue PCC same day. If any one of the you didn't have police verification done previously then it will be physical police verification which take about 15-20 days for the person whose police verification hasn't happened
> c) If the current address is diff than passport address and PCC hasn't happened at current address then again physical police verification.
> 
> Hope this helps


Understood. Yes I have MC and current and present address is same as on passport. Hope I will get it on same day. Thank you.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ani.ak.asharma

PANZIND said:


> Usually, if address mentioned in passport is same as current residence then no verification is done and PCC is issued. If it's different then police verification is done and PCC is issued only after it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCIE28

Hello,
I received my grant yesterday. But the grant letter has the given name and family name swapped.
i.e. they put my family name as my given name, and my given name as my family name.
The spelling of both names is correct!
Should i worry about this issue?


----------



## sharma1981

CCIE28 said:


> Hello,
> I received my grant yesterday. But the grant letter has the given name and family name swapped.
> i.e. they put my family name as my given name, and my given name as my family name.
> The spelling of both names is correct!
> Should i worry about this issue?


Many congrats.

Inform DIBP . I am sure this will be sorted out. 

Can you try reaching at the DIBP number also. It might require some discomfort as people try calling them at exact 4 AM by loading amount via skype. 

However, i suggest you send email and also try this calling option. Number you might need to search in expat forums.

Don't worry. Your issue will be sorted out soon


----------



## Thommichan

Hi,

I don't have pay slips for one of my previous experience in Dubai (2007-2009) . But I have employment reference letter in the company letter head with all details required by DIBP ( such as duties & responsibilities, salary details, permanent role). I have submitted only this document with ACS and got positive assessment for this employment. 

The problem is that even I have left Dubai and my bank account in Dubai has been closed. Apart from the employment reference, I have my relieving letter, resignation acceptance letter and one NDA document signed with company.

Since I don't have pay slips , will DIBP ask for any other evidence ? Will the above mentioned document sufficient as the proof ?

SOL - 2631111

many Thanks
Thommichan


----------



## KeeDa

CCIE28 said:


> Hello,
> I received my grant yesterday. But the grant letter has the given name and family name swapped.
> i.e. they put my family name as my given name, and my given name as my family name.
> The spelling of both names is correct!
> Should i worry about this issue?


I received the grant in January this year and my grant pdf has just "Client Name" field on the first page and "Applicant Name" on the third page (the one with the QR code). I don't have 2 different fields for name in the pdf. It seems the format of this pdf has changed lately then. If your immiAccount visa application has it in one order (can find out from the 'View application' link) and the grant pdf has it reversed, then you should write back to them about this issue.

*Edit:* Congratulations, and please share your timeline.


----------



## CCIE28

KeeDa said:


> I received the grant in January this year and my grant pdf has just "Client Name" field on the first page and "Applicant Name" on the third page (the one with the QR code). I don't have 2 different fields for name in the pdf. It seems the format of this pdf has changed lately then. If your immiAccount visa application has it in one order (can find out from the 'View application' link) and the grant pdf has it reversed, then you should write back to them about this issue.
> 
> *Edit:* Congratulations, and please share your timeline.


This is correct. But the format of the name (client name or Applicant name) is:
given name (space) FAMILY NAME 
Mine is family name (space) GIVEN NAME.
And if I check in VEVO, they have two seperate fields for given and family name. They are inverted.
I sent an e-mail to the case officer. Waiting for a reply.

As for my timeline:
Application date: 11-Jun-2016
First CO contact: 15-Jul-2016
PCC and Medicals: Asked by CO the first time on 15-Jul-2016, and second time on 19-Apr-2017
2nd VAC: 19-Jun-2017


----------



## m_hegazy

Hi Folks , how DIBP determines the entry date ?! I saw cases is waiting more than a year ? So how long DIBP gives them time to enter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

m_hegazy said:


> Hi Folks , how DIBP determines the entry date ?! I saw cases is waiting more than a year ? So how long DIBP gives them time to enter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Usually its 1 year from PCC or Meds which ever is earlier. However, if its about to expire then DIBP assigns one based on their preference. Few people have got IED as very very close to Grant. In some cases CO may ask to re-submit PCC/Meds 

There was 1 case where DIBP also offered an IED waiver but that was only 1 off case i heard.


----------



## KeeDa

sharma1981 said:


> Usually its 1 year from PCC or Meds which ever is earlier. However, if its about to expire then DIBP assigns one based on their preference. Few people have got IED as very very close to Grant. In some cases CO may ask to re-submit PCC/Meds
> 
> There was 1 case where DIBP also offered an IED waiver but that was only 1 off case i heard.


Not one off but quite a few members. There is an active thread from these members too: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver.html*

These days, case officers are proactively issuing the IED waiver alongside the grant if the IED is too short.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

manpan18 said:


> Nobody would/should suggest you to provide wrong information. Use your head and do the right thing. Mention 1 or 2 addresses probably. If it's in the same city, it should not be a problem. I would be expect some eyebrows being raised if I was to mention 10 addresses from the same city.


sorry if i wasn't clear enough. let me rephrase with the timeline:

1. 2007-2008 stayed in my hometown.
2. 2008-2012 stayed in DIFFERENT CITY in multiple rented rooms during graduation.
3. 2012-2015 stayed in Bangalore during job 1
4. 2015-2016 stayed in New Delhi during jib 2
5. 2016 onwards staying in Bangalore.

i have all the address details for 1,3,4 and 5.

i do not have addresses for #2 above.

Can i declare i stayed from 2007-2012 in my hometown? these cities are only 40 kms away and i used to go to my hometown every weekend or on vacations.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## bulop

Any certain feedback in regards to the military service ? I mentioned my compulsory service on the forms. Any effect on security check or visa process ?
I didnt do any explosives or serious military stuff. My duties were Only basic training and cleaning.


----------



## bulop

Thanks to nab i find all my ex adresses from statements.


----------



## sibuc

bulop said:


> Any certain feedback in regards to the military service ? I mentioned my compulsory service on the forms. Any effect on security check or visa process ?
> I didnt do any explosives or serious military stuff. My duties were Only basic training and cleaning.


You need to provide them with your military service record or military discharge papers. I also mentioned my military service for the Reserve Unit and CO requested the documents mentioned earlier. 

It will help you to fast track the process by beforehand furnishing documents earlier after the lodging of visa, as it might take time to get these documents ready.


----------



## bulop

sibuc said:


> You need to provide them with your military service record or military discharge papers. I also mentioned my military service for the Reserve Unit and CO requested the documents mentioned earlier.
> 
> It will help you to fast track the process by beforehand furnishing documents earlier after the lodging of visa, as it might take time to get these documents ready.


 I have already provided discharge document stating the service time period. this is sufficient ? thanks mate


----------



## manpan18

braich.abhijeet said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody would/should suggest you to provide wrong information. Use your head and do the right thing. Mention 1 or 2 addresses probably. If it's in the same city, it should not be a problem. I would be expect some eyebrows being raised if I was to mention 10 addresses from the same city.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i wasn't clear enough. let me rephrase with the timeline:
> 
> 1. 2007-2008 stayed in my hometown.
> 2. 2008-2012 stayed in DIFFERENT CITY in multiple rented rooms during graduation.
> 3. 2012-2015 stayed in Bangalore during job 1
> 4. 2015-2016 stayed in New Delhi during jib 2
> 5. 2016 onwards staying in Bangalore.
> 
> i have all the address details for 1,3,4 and 5.
> 
> i do not have addresses for #2 above.
> 
> Can i declare i stayed from 2007-2012 in my hometown? these cities are only 40 kms away and i used to go to my hometown every weekend or on vacations.
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug
Click to expand...

I don't see that as a problem. Moreover it does seem like your home town address was your real address during graduation and within the city limits. Others can be considered as temporary accommodation and not real addresses. Just make sure none of your documents say otherwise. Good luck.


----------



## gaurav.shs

manpan18 said:


> That's right


On the same address as well ,a period of more than 1 year after last police verification( at the time of passport creation/renewal) triggers new police verification ....Stay Vigilant


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

Does the visa processing times depend on the profession? Since IT is majority with maximum ceilings and there are so many occupations and relatively less invites sent for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

asatomasadgamaya said:


> Does the visa processing times depend on the profession? Since IT is majority with maximum ceilings and there are so many occupations and relatively less invites sent for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Visa processing times has nothing to do with the job category applied under or your score
It mainly depends on the quality of the documents you submit and the complexity of your case

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

gaurav.shs said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right
> 
> 
> 
> On the same address as well ,a period of more than 1 year after last police verification( at the time of passport creation/renewal) triggers new police verification ....Stay Vigilant
Click to expand...

May be. Didn't happen in my case. My passport was created 2 years back.


----------



## Shashikv

hanchate84 said:


> Hey Guys, I got invite on August 7th... Can I get my medicals done before submitting Visa ....
> 
> Is it mandatory to have HAP ID to get medicals done!!???
> 
> Please suggest!!



You can generate HAP ID by yourself and mention the number in your visa lodgement. Do it before lodge of your visa application will speed up the process. I did it even before getting an invite as the assessment is valid for 1 whole year.


----------



## singh_13

Hi guys

couple of questions

1. I have had multiple addresses in the past 10 years which all can't be listed down in form 80. So I am mentioning addresses where I stay longer than others and also in line with other documents which I provided. Hopefully that is fine ?

2. I have been working in investment banks so in the business type under employment details, I should mention Banking and financial services or Information technology services ? by business type they mean industry or department ?

3. For the national IDs section - should I mention PANCARD, driving license etc or should I leave it blank ?

4. How did you gain Indian citizenship ? By birth offcousre and under when did you gain this - I should mention my DOB ?

5. current contact telephone number - can I just mention my mobile number and leave office number blank ? is office number required ?

6. your occupations and duties - very less space given so i have mentioned basics in one line - understanding business through requirement gathering and providing cost effective solutions, does it sound ok ?


----------



## KeeDa

singh_13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> couple of questions
> 
> 1. I have had multiple addresses in the past 10 years which all can't be listed down in form 80. So I am mentioning addresses where I stay longer than others and also in line with other documents which I provided. Hopefully that is fine ?
> 
> 2. I have been working in investment banks so in the business type under employment details, I should mention Banking and financial services or Information technology services ? by business type they mean industry or department ?
> 
> 3. For the national IDs section - should I mention PANCARD, driving license etc or should I leave it blank ?
> 
> 4. How did you gain Indian citizenship ? By birth offcousre and under when did you gain this - I should mention my DOB ?
> 
> 5. current contact telephone number - can I just mention my mobile number and leave office number blank ? is office number required ?
> 
> 6. your occupations and duties - very less space given so i have mentioned basics in one line - understanding business through requirement gathering and providing cost effective solutions, does it sound ok ?


1. Instructions on page#1 ask you to use as many additional copies of sheet T as required when there is not enough space to provide answers/ entries.

2. Depends. I worked for a software development company and wrote "Software Consulting & Development"

3. I provided PAN and UUID (_Aadhaar_)

4. Yes, By Birth and your DOB

5. I don't know if it is required (a must-have), but seeing that they have specifically asked for it, do provide your work/ desk number too.

6. Sounds good. I don't know your ANZSCO, but if it were (say) Software Development, I would change _and providing_ to _and developing_ and _effective solutions_ to _effective software solutions_.


----------



## DrSylvie

Hi guys,
Im basically a Mechanical Engineer and staying in Melbourne currently. I am working as design engineer in Telecom company whose working on Telstra designs. I have already got 8 each in PTE. I am confused whether I should claim 5 point for my 1 year work experience of this telecom company. Because I am mechanical engineer and working in telecom field. Worried if IMMI will consider my telecom experience. With this experience my point is 70 and without it its 65. One of my frmd was telling me that if IMMI wil find ur exprnce irrelevant then they will cancel ur file. IS it correct? pls guide me.


----------



## KeeDa

DrSylvie said:


> Hi guys,
> Im basically a Mechanical Engineer and staying in Melbourne currently. I am working as design engineer in Telecom company whose working on Telstra designs. I have already got 8 each in PTE. I am confused whether I should claim 5 point for my 1 year work experience of this telecom company. Because I am mechanical engineer and working in telecom field. Worried if IMMI will consider my telecom experience. With this experience my point is 70 and without it its 65. One of my frmd was telling me that if IMMI wil find ur exprnce irrelevant then they will cancel ur file. IS it correct? pls guide me.


Employment points you wish to claim must be from work experience in your nominated occupation. See *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream* and *Skilled employment*


----------



## Shashikv

singh_13 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> couple of questions
> 
> 1. I have had multiple addresses in the past 10 years which all can't be listed down in form 80. So I am mentioning addresses where I stay longer than others and also in line with other documents which I provided. Hopefully that is fine ?
> 
> 2. I have been working in investment banks so in the business type under employment details, I should mention Banking and financial services or Information technology services ? by business type they mean industry or department ?
> 
> 3. For the national IDs section - should I mention PANCARD, driving license etc or should I leave it blank ?
> 
> 4. How did you gain Indian citizenship ? By birth offcousre and under when did you gain this - I should mention my DOB ?
> 
> 5. current contact telephone number - can I just mention my mobile number and leave office number blank ? is office number required ?
> 
> 6. your occupations and duties - very less space given so i have mentioned basics in one line - understanding business through requirement gathering and providing cost effective solutions, does it sound ok ?



6 -whatever fits in is fine 
5- Provide whatever is available to you.
4 - Yes
3-you can do that 
2-Whatever is relevant to job, ofcourse it can't be IT.
1- It should be OK.


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

I have submitted my visa application in Feb 2017. On 7th July I submitted last documents as was asked by CO. Apparently no document left to be submitted at the moment. Also I have added my wife and daughter to the application with payment details etc on 7th July. 

But I have not received any further communication since then. Neither any application fees deducted for my wife and daughter yet.

Any idea what could be the reason and how long it is going to take?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## singh_13

Shashikv said:


> 6 -whatever fits in is fine
> 5- Provide whatever is available to you.
> 4 - Yes
> 3-you can do that
> 2-Whatever is relevant to job, ofcourse it can't be IT.
> 1- It should be OK.


For point 2 - I work for Deutsche bank as a business analyst so technical business type is Financial and Banking services as it is Deutsche Bank where as my department can be referred to as Information Technology services ? So kinda confused here what to put.


----------



## mohit627

Hi All,

I need some help and appreciate will appreciate any help.
I received invitation on 2nd round of August. I have prepared all the documents just waiting for my wife's PTE which will be out anytime an then will submit the application. Only medicals are left which I will undergo once I submit the docs.
Now what will happen to my application if during Medicals we find out that my wife is expecting and in second scenario what will happen if medicals come out to be fine and same thing happens couple of months down the line before we get our grant.

Regards

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help and appreciate will appreciate any help.
> I received invitation on 2nd round of August. I have prepared all the documents just waiting for my wife's PTE which will be out anytime an then will submit the application. Only medicals are left which I will undergo once I submit the docs.
> Now what will happen to my application if during Medicals we find out that my wife is expecting and in second scenario what will happen if medicals come out to be fine and same thing happens couple of months down the line before we get our grant.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


DIBP recommends not to carry out a chest x-ray of the pregnant woman as it may harm the unborn, particularly in the first 3 months.
Usually I've seen on the forum that people contact CO to keep applications on hold until the child is delivered. Until your wife completes x-ray, no one gets grant.

However, a few cases are in the forum where medicals were completed even when pregnant. There are special precautions that can be taken for x-ray of pregnant wife. If you want to deliver in Australia, CO may ask additional tests like hepatitis.

My suggestion: do a pregnancy test before medicals. If positive, inform CO if you're willing to take risk (not recommended). If not pregnant, undergo full medical and later inform CO when you do get pregnant.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help and appreciate will appreciate any help.
> I received invitation on 2nd round of August. I have prepared all the documents just waiting for my wife's PTE which will be out anytime an then will submit the application. Only medicals are left which I will undergo once I submit the docs.
> Now what will happen to my application if during Medicals we find out that my wife is expecting and in second scenario what will happen if medicals come out to be fine and same thing happens couple of months down the line before we get our grant.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Scenario 1: wife is pregnant during medical 
Scenario 2: wife gets pregnant after medical/application

Scenario 1 is straight forward and medical guys will tell you. Scenario 2 will require you to state a change in circumstances. Additional tests will be required.

Important: Additional health examinations might be requested where considered appropriate on clinical grounds. You will also be required to complete additional tests if you:
are pregnant and intend to have the baby in Australia (hepatitis B testing will also be required)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations


----------



## Sammie25

Hey guys, 

I have Lodged my visa application last month, with PCC and Medical. But one section of my application keeps bugging me. 

I claimed 5 points for regional study as I studied in Adelaide University for 4 years, completing the Australian study requirement of 2 years. Now, to prove my residence in regional Australia, which includes the whole state of SA, I am lacking a rental agreement. For one of those two years. 

Need to prove 2 years of residence in SA
Year 1: rental agreement from university accommodation. I think this is sufficient 
Year 2: moved into a friend's apartment so my name was not on the lease. I took up a power bill that covers this period but the bills do not contain my full name, they have parts of my first and last name. To compensate for this I uploaded all my university invoices as well, which has my full name and this address on them. However I just have a bad feeling I can't shake off. 

What do you guys think? Is this grounds for a visa denial based on over claimed points? What should I do to get more evidence? I have bank statements that will show transactions all over SA, with that address on them. They will also have regular rent payments to my friend who paid the rent on my behalf. 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## sundarkudos

*189 Application submission - Queries*

Hi Guys,

I have received invite to lodge Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream - Developer Programmer - 70pts) visa application, last week.

Now that, I have created my immiaccount and filled-in all required details for application submission. 

Today, I'll finish consolidating mine/my partner's supporting documents as well. My partner is in India and would be travelling to Australia, next week (she hold 457 DEP visa and worked 1 yr @ Aus earlier).

Now, I have got few queries related to visa application submission:

1) Last December, my supporting documents were attested during ACS submission. Can I use the same copy of documents for PR application submission or should I need to get the documents attested once again?

2) When should I undergo health assessment: After 189 application submission or should I create new application under 'health' category in immiaccount and finally, link it with my 189 application? 

3) Should I ask my partner to finish medicals in India itself or should I wait for her to come to Australia, next week and finish here? Some of my friends suggested to wait for one more week, so that, application processing would be smooth and may get direct grant, if both of us are @ Australia.

Request your guidance!


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys

are the following questions in form 1221 required to be answered ? or can we leave them blank ?

1.Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have attended in the last 2 years .

2.give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research/ obtained once you depart australia ? I am not going to study there, so this question is irrelevant for me ?


----------



## manpan18

I understand your worry. But that cannot be a ground for rejection. I think you have sufficient proof to prove your address. May be a statutatory declaration from your friend, if can get it, will help. Do they ask specifically for rent agreement? I am sure there must be other proofs they would accept. Bank statement sounds like a good proof.




Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have Lodged my visa application last month, with PCC and Medical. But one section of my application keeps bugging me.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for regional study as I studied in Adelaide University for 4 years, completing the Australian study requirement of 2 years. Now, to prove my residence in regional Australia, which includes the whole state of SA, I am lacking a rental agreement. For one of those two years.
> 
> Need to prove 2 years of residence in SA
> Year 1: rental agreement from university accommodation. I think this is sufficient
> Year 2: moved into a friend's apartment so my name was not on the lease. I took up a power bill that covers this period but the bills do not contain my full name, they have parts of my first and last name. To compensate for this I uploaded all my university invoices as well, which has my full name and this address on them. However I just have a bad feeling I can't shake off.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is this grounds for a visa denial based on over claimed points? What should I do to get more evidence? I have bank statements that will show transactions all over SA, with that address on them. They will also have regular rent payments to my friend who paid the rent on my behalf.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## NB

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received invite to lodge Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream - Developer Programmer - 70pts) visa application, last week.
> 
> Now that, I have created my immiaccount and filled-in all required details for application submission.
> 
> Today, I'll finish consolidating mine/my partner's supporting documents as well. My partner is in India and would be travelling to Australia, next week (she hold 457 DEP visa and worked 1 yr @ Aus earlier).
> 
> Now, I have got few queries related to visa application submission:
> 
> 1) Last December, my supporting documents were attested during ACS submission. Can I use the same copy of documents for PR application submission or should I need to get the documents attested once again?
> 
> 2) When should I undergo health assessment: After 189 application submission or should I create new application under 'health' category in immiaccount and finally, link it with my 189 application?
> 
> 3) Should I ask my partner to finish medicals in India itself or should I wait for her to come to Australia, next week and finish here? Some of my friends suggested to wait for one more week, so that, application processing would be smooth and may get direct grant, if both of us are @ Australia.
> 
> Request your guidance!


1. Documents to be uploaded for visa do not need any attesting as long as they are scanned in colour
So you can just scan all,the documents in colour and upload them 

2. You can do the medicals before submitting the visa application also in usual circumstances, but for the past few days, th DIBp website is having a glitch due to which HAP ids cannot be generated 
The problem is expected to be solved only by 19th August 

3. It is immaterial if you do the medicals in India or Australia as long as the tests are uploaded before the CO sees your case
but seeing that you cannot generate a HAPID till 19th August, she will have to get it done in Australia only. So your last question is not applicable 

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> are the following questions in form 1221 required to be answered ? or can we leave them blank ?
> 
> 1.Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have attended in the last 2 years .
> 
> 2.give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research/ obtained once you depart australia ? I am not going to study there, so this question is irrelevant for me ?


1.) If you have attended add info or leave blank 
2.) Its not for you...leave it blank


----------



## manpan18

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> are the following questions in form 1221 required to be answered ? or can we leave them blank ?
> 
> 1.Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have attended in the last 2 years .
> 
> 2.give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research/ obtained once you depart australia ? I am not going to study there, so this question is irrelevant for me ?


I filled the first one but it's not mandatory. It will be good if you can think of some workshop, training etc related to your work profile and fill it. I left the second one blank or N/A probably because I don't plan to depart and also because of the reason you mentioned - not going there to study but to settle.


----------



## manpan18

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received invite to lodge Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream - Developer Programmer - 70pts) visa application, last week.
> 
> Now that, I have created my immiaccount and filled-in all required details for application submission.
> 
> Today, I'll finish consolidating mine/my partner's supporting documents as well. My partner is in India and would be travelling to Australia, next week (she hold 457 DEP visa and worked 1 yr @ Aus earlier).
> 
> Now, I have got few queries related to visa application submission:
> 
> 1) Last December, my supporting documents were attested during ACS submission. Can I use the same copy of documents for PR application submission or should I need to get the documents attested once again?
> 
> 2) When should I undergo health assessment: After 189 application submission or should I create new application under 'health' category in immiaccount and finally, link it with my 189 application?
> 
> 3) Should I ask my partner to finish medicals in India itself or should I wait for her to come to Australia, next week and finish here? Some of my friends suggested to wait for one more week, so that, application processing would be smooth and may get direct grant, if both of us are @ Australia.
> 
> Request your guidance!


1. They should accept it's less than a year old. Or you can upload scanned originals.

2. Either. If you are trying direct grant then do it before the application. You will also need PCC for all countries in the past 10 years for both of you beforehand if you are trying direct grant.

3. I would suggest you wait for a week. Its not easy to get the appointment in India in a week's time. What if they call for additional tests.


----------



## Panda112

If you can show that you spent in year 2 throughout SA (include bank and credit card statements if necessary) that will be a solid proof.

Also, could you attach some statement/ degree certificate from Adelaide stating that you attended the full time/ part time course in the university or that you attended university .....days/week as per the university academic calendar, that would be great.

Statuary declaration from professors and other documents from your part-time employer (I believe you might be working during your study time?) could be awesome too.



manpan18 said:


> I understand your worry. But that cannot be a ground for rejection. I think you have sufficient proof to prove your address. May be a statutatory declaration from your friend, if can get it, will help. Do they ask specifically for rent agreement? I am sure there must be other proofs they would accept. Bank statement sounds like a good proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Sammie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have Lodged my visa application last month, with PCC and Medical. But one section of my application keeps bugging me.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for regional study as I studied in Adelaide University for 4 years, completing the Australian study requirement of 2 years. Now, to prove my residence in regional Australia, which includes the whole state of SA, I am lacking a rental agreement. For one of those two years.
> 
> Need to prove 2 years of residence in SA
> Year 1: rental agreement from university accommodation. I think this is sufficient
> Year 2: moved into a friend's apartment so my name was not on the lease. I took up a power bill that covers this period but the bills do not contain my full name, they have parts of my first and last name. To compensate for this I uploaded all my university invoices as well, which has my full name and this address on them. However I just have a bad feeling I can't shake off.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is this grounds for a visa denial based on over claimed points? What should I do to get more evidence? I have bank statements that will show transactions all over SA, with that address on them. They will also have regular rent payments to my friend who paid the rent on my behalf.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help
Click to expand...


----------



## sundarkudos

Hi mate, Thanks for your reply.


1. They should accept it's less than a year old. Or you can upload scanned originals.

- I understand that attestion is not mandatory.

2. Either. If you are trying direct grant then do it before the application. You will also need PCC for all countries in the past 10 years for both of you beforehand if you are trying direct grant.

- I have already got PCC for all countries (for my partner as well).

3. I would suggest you wait for a week. Its not easy to get the appointment in India in a week's time. What if they call for additional tests.

- Yeah, that's right - will wait for one more week.


----------



## Jana143

Hi guys,

I got my ACS positive as a software engineer even though i am currently working as a User interface engineer (because my roles and responsibilities are similar to a software engineer). My husband is a software engineer but he lacks marks in IELTS. Will it be an issue if i be the primary applicant in 189 and 190 for Victoria. I'm planning to submit my EOI in the coming week.

Thanks for the help


----------



## sundarkudos

HI Mate, Thanks for your reply.

1. Documents to be uploaded for visa do not need any attesting as long as they are scanned in colour
So you can just scan all,the documents in colour and upload them 

- Ok, I understand that attestion is not mandatory.

2. You can do the medicals before submitting the visa application also in usual circumstances, but for the past few days, th DIBp website is having a glitch due to which HAP ids cannot be generated 
The problem is expected to be solved only by 19th August 

3. It is immaterial if you do the medicals in India or Australia as long as the tests are uploaded before the CO sees your case
but seeing that you cannot generate a HAPID till 19th August, she will have to get it done in Australia only. So your last question is not applicable 

- Coool, then I will need wait for one more week.


----------



## Sammie25

Panda112 said:


> If you can show that you spent in year 2 throughout SA (include bank and credit card statements if necessary) that will be a solid proof.
> 
> Also, could you attach some statement/ degree certificate from Adelaide stating that you attended the full time/ part time course in the university or that you attended university .....days/week as per the university academic calendar, that would be great.
> 
> Statuary declaration from professors and other documents from your part-time employer (I believe you might be working during your study time?) could be awesome too.





manpan18 said:


> I understand your worry. But that cannot be a ground for rejection. I think you have sufficient proof to prove your address. May be a statutatory declaration from your friend, if can get it, will help. Do they ask specifically for rent agreement? I am sure there must be other proofs they would accept. Bank statement sounds like a good proof.


Thanks guys, for the reassurance. I have already included a completion letter from university, transcript and comfirmation of place. All of these documents prove that my course was full time, on campus and in regional Australia. Unfortunately, getting statutory declarations will be a bit hard as I have moved to Melbourne now, and my friend has also gone back to his home country. And I was not officially working during that time. So I will upload my bank statements and hope for the best.

If they are unable to accept this evidence, it will bring my points down to 65. Do you think they will deny the visa for over claiming points, or allow a grant as I still meet the minimum?


----------



## Jana143

Hi guys,

I got my ACS positive as a software engineer even though i am currently working as a User interface engineer (because my roles and responsibilities are similar to a software engineer). My husband is a software engineer but he lacks marks in IELTS. Will it be an issue if i be the primary applicant in 189 and 190 for Victoria. I'm planning to submit my EOI in the coming week.

Thanks for the help


----------



## saladin450

*Residential Adress Change*

Guys do we need to inform DIBP about our residential address change ? My application was lodged and complete documents were submitted before that.


----------



## Shashikv

Jana143 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my ACS positive as a software engineer even though i am currently working as a User interface engineer (because my roles and responsibilities are similar to a software engineer). My husband is a software engineer but he lacks marks in IELTS. Will it be an issue if i be the primary applicant in 189 and 190 for Victoria. I'm planning to submit my EOI in the coming week.
> 
> Thanks for the help



The one who has higher score should be primary applicant.It is the total points which matters including 5 points of co-applicant. All the best.


----------



## bulop

Anyone granted who applied in 2017 ?


----------



## Shashikv

rpalni said:


> Someone please answer my query.


It is not needed, you can still upload there is no harm.


----------



## NB

rpalni said:


> Hello all,
> My agent is saying there is no need for sending tax documents for partner skill points while doing visa lodge. We are claiming spouse points. Is this OK to not send tax documents for secondary applicant if we are claming spouse points?


Even if you are claiming spouse,points, no experience is necessary for the spouse

So your agent is correct
No evidence except Skills assessment, age , English etc. are required 

However, if you have the documents ready, and want to upload them , there is no harm as such, but basically there is no need


Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

Guys I am not claiming points for my wife. She is not working right now, but she did couple of years in past. I have added the details in form 80 about her past employment. Do I need to upload her employment documents ?


----------



## Panda112

1. They don't deny/ reject visa lightly. They try their every best to check integrity of your documents and truthfulness of your case before denying visa. They may call several of your contacts/references and even ask you to submit additional documents. You will be contacted numerous times before rejection and you will have every chance to clarify. So don't worry about rejection, worry about delays .

2. If however, it is established that the person over-claimed point (knowingly or unknowingly), the visa can get rejected. For example, if you mistakenly enter scores of superior english instead of proficient and you get 70 points, you will be rejected despite meeting minimum score of 60 points.

Cheers



Sammie25 said:


> Thanks guys, for the reassurance. I have already included a completion letter from university, transcript and comfirmation of place. All of these documents prove that my course was full time, on campus and in regional Australia. Unfortunately, getting statutory declarations will be a bit hard as I have moved to Melbourne now, and my friend has also gone back to his home country. And I was not officially working during that time. So I will upload my bank statements and hope for the best.
> 
> If they are unable to accept this evidence, it will bring my points down to 65. Do you think they will deny the visa for over claiming points, or allow a grant as I still meet the minimum?


----------



## NB

Shashikv said:


> Guys I am not claiming points for my wife. She is not working right now, but she did couple of years in past. I have added the details in form 80 about her past employment. Do I need to upload her employment documents ?


Not required in most cases

If at all,required, the CO will ask for it

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

Sammie25 said:


> Thanks guys, for the reassurance. I have already included a completion letter from university, transcript and comfirmation of place. All of these documents prove that my course was full time, on campus and in regional Australia. Unfortunately, getting statutory declarations will be a bit hard as I have moved to Melbourne now, and my friend has also gone back to his home country. And I was not officially working during that time. So I will upload my bank statements and hope for the best.
> 
> If they are unable to accept this evidence, it will bring my points down to 65. Do you think they will deny the visa for over claiming points, or allow a grant as I still meet the minimum?


One, if claimed points are not proven, it will result in rejection and nothing else. Two, you are worrying too much. Make sure you upload those proofs in the correct section. Something that says proof of residency or something. Be positive buddy.


----------



## anilmeka

Hi All,

Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon. 

******
Code Description:
Medical Laboratory scientist
Visa Applied : 28th June
All Documents Submitted : 10 july
Visa Grant : 14th August


----------



## Shashikv

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congrats .


----------



## sunil0476

Guys I have one Query..I was onshore applicant, I applied 190 application in February 2017, My KIDS were going to school at that time in South Australia.I was on 457 VISA and I had to travel back to offshore in last week of May-17 due to few unavoidable situations and subsequently my 457 Visa was cancelled and Bridging Visa as well ( Because BVA was not active due to 457 in force)..when I traveled back I thought it is already 3 months and I would get Grant in max 2 months time by the end of July ..and I planned everything as per old visa processing timelines ...and I thought I can keep my Kids away from school for 2 months and they will join back once they come back...But now this wait is for ever...and my KIDS are still at home...Do you guys think it will help if I write email to CO briefing him about all the situation...Will he listen if I tell him its loss of education for my two Kids...is there any chance they will prioritize my file? My file was lodged by a registered MARA agent..I discussed with him and he is bit reluctant to send this email to CO..Should I send this email directly? Is it advisable to send email to CO directly in case our file is lodged by MARA agent?? 

I have house there in SA...My KIDS are still enrolled in School..I am still paying Electricity bills..gas bills..house rent..school Kids fee..


----------



## seanzyc

Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have Lodged my visa application last month, with PCC and Medical. But one section of my application keeps bugging me.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for regional study as I studied in Adelaide University for 4 years, completing the Australian study requirement of 2 years. Now, to prove my residence in regional Australia, which includes the whole state of SA, I am lacking a rental agreement. For one of those two years.
> 
> Need to prove 2 years of residence in SA
> Year 1: rental agreement from university accommodation. I think this is sufficient
> Year 2: moved into a friend's apartment so my name was not on the lease. I took up a power bill that covers this period but the bills do not contain my full name, they have parts of my first and last name. To compensate for this I uploaded all my university invoices as well, which has my full name and this address on them. However I just have a bad feeling I can't shake off.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is this grounds for a visa denial based on over claimed points? What should I do to get more evidence? I have bank statements that will show transactions all over SA, with that address on them. They will also have regular rent payments to my friend who paid the rent on my behalf.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help



Do you have other letters/ bank statements showing your 2nd year's address?
Upload full 2 year's bank statement then it'll be fine.


----------



## seanzyc

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations! Please add your case to immitracker. Many thanks 
Wish you have a prosperous life in Australia!


----------



## jithooos

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations on your grant... All the very best.

Please update your immitrakcer .


----------



## kaushik_91

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congrats!...No CO contacts?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations. Have a great life ahead.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations!! this is one of the fastest cases granted for offshore applicants recently. All the best!


----------



## Himadri

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ******
> 
> Code Description:
> 
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> 
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> 
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> 
> Visa Grant : 14th August




Congratulations! Great news early in the morning.

Hope we have a good day of Grants today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations and all the very best in your OZ endeavors. Have a great life ahead.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

saladin450 said:


> Guys do we need to inform DIBP about our residential address change ? My application was lodged and complete documents were submitted before that.


Yes if your residential address is changing for more than 14 days you should update dibp about that.


----------



## vikaschandra

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations


----------



## chumashankar

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations !!


----------



## Shashikv

singh_13 said:


> For point 2 - I work for Deutsche bank as a business analyst so technical business type is Financial and Banking services as it is Deutsche Bank where as my department can be referred to as Information Technology services ? So kinda confused here what to put.


Yes business type Financial and Banking services and your work responsibilities can still be technical related to IT. I don't see any problems with that. You could work in Non IT company still do a IT job.


----------



## rvd

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations..


----------



## PANZIND

rvd said:


> Congratulations..




Congratulations. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

*Immi assessment commence*

guys i received IMMI assessment commence email today after 52 days of visa lodged
no additional documents asked

what do you guys think..?
how much more time can i expect?
i am not claiming points for work experience..can that speed up the case?

gsm adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b

anilmeka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August


Congratulations and wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

az1610 said:


> guys i received IMMI assessment commence email today after 52 days of visa lodged
> no additional documents asked
> 
> what do you guys think..?
> how much more time can i expect?
> i am not claiming points for work experience..can that speed up the case?
> 
> gsm adelaide


This is a standard e-mail, it does not signify much apart from that assessment has started.


----------



## az1610

andreyx108b said:


> This is a standard e-mail, it does not signify much apart from that assessment has started.


does everyone receive this email?


----------



## prdream

az1610 said:


> guys i received IMMI assessment commence email today after 52 days of visa lodged
> no additional documents asked
> 
> what do you guys think..?
> how much more time can i expect?
> i am not claiming points for work experience..can that speed up the case?
> 
> gsm adelaide


I received this email 70days back. No update yet.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

prdream said:


> I received this email 70days back. No update yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


did case officer asked for any document?
what about your job verification?


----------



## prdream

az1610 said:


> did case officer asked for any document?
> what about your job verification?


I uploaded all documents, hope they are ok with those documents. Don't know about job verification.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aus0606

*189/190*

60 Points for 189
65 Points for 190

EOI submitted for 263111

5 points will add in November for 5 years experience

PTE Score:-
L: 82
R: 80
S: 69
W: 79

What are my chances for EOI response with the current score? Applied this month only.
Shall I retry PTE to achieve 79 in all sections?
Will my chances get better if I wait til November?

Please advise.


----------



## Shashikv

aus0606 said:


> 60 Points for 189
> 65 Points for 190
> 
> EOI submitted for 263111
> 
> 5 points will add in November for 5 years experience
> 
> PTE Score:-
> L: 82
> R: 80
> S: 69
> W: 79
> 
> What are my chances for EOI response with the current score? Applied this month only.
> Shall I retry PTE to achieve 79 in all sections?
> Will my chances get better if I wait til November?
> 
> Please advise.



It will be a long wait with 65 points, better give PTE again and get those 10 extra points.


----------



## tchinyi

aus0606 said:


> 60 Points for 189
> 65 Points for 190
> 
> EOI submitted for 263111
> 
> 5 points will add in November for 5 years experience
> 
> PTE Score:-
> L: 82
> R: 80
> S: 69
> W: 79
> 
> What are my chances for EOI response with the current score? Applied this month only.
> Shall I retry PTE to achieve 79 in all sections?
> Will my chances get better if I wait til November?
> 
> Please advise.


personally i think if 2017/18 DIBP follows the same practice, you might have to wait until July 2018


----------



## seanzyc

az1610 said:


> guys i received IMMI assessment commence email today after 52 days of visa lodged
> no additional documents asked
> 
> what do you guys think..?
> how much more time can i expect?
> i am not claiming points for work experience..can that speed up the case?
> 
> gsm adelaide


There is no significance of this email.
Not everyone receives it.


----------



## hanchate84

Hey Guys, 

Am not able to give all duties and responsibilities for my relevant experience while submitting as its limited to 400 characters... 

Not able to give what ever I have as per ACS.

Any advice here...

Appreciate your help...

Thank you,
Srinivas


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

andreyx108b said:


> This is a standard e-mail, it does not signify much apart from that assessment has started.


Do we get this mail even for direct grant as well?


----------



## rvd

hanchate84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Am not able to give all duties and responsibilities for my relevant experience while submitting as its limited to 400 characters...
> 
> Not able to give what ever I have as per ACS.
> 
> Any advice here...
> 
> Appreciate your help...
> 
> Thank you,
> Srinivas


I think you are speaking about entering in Visa application form. If it is visa application form you highlight the important roles and responsibilities.


----------



## Shashikv

hanchate84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Am not able to give all duties and responsibilities for my relevant experience while submitting as its limited to 400 characters...
> 
> Not able to give what ever I have as per ACS.
> 
> Any advice here...
> 
> Appreciate your help...
> 
> Thank you,
> Srinivas


Relax it is not an issue at all. Whatever possible within the word limit and relevant to the work. Good Luck


----------



## rvd

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Do we get this mail even for direct grant as well?


Yes


----------



## Panda112

Harsh. But true it seems.

With an extra 10 points in PTE and 5 from your experience, you'll definitely get an fast invite. Without that, it's difficult.



tchinyi said:


> personally i think if 2017/18 DIBP follows the same practice, you might have to wait until July 2018
> 
> 
> 
> aus0606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 Points for 189
> 65 Points for 190
> 
> EOI submitted for 263111
> 
> 5 points will add in November for 5 years experience
> 
> PTE Score:-
> L: 82
> R: 80
> S: 69
> W: 79
> 
> What are my chances for EOI response with the current score? Applied this month only.
> Shall I retry PTE to achieve 79 in all sections?
> Will my chances get better if I wait til November?
> 
> Please advise.
Click to expand...


----------



## singh_13

Shashikv said:


> Yes business type Financial and Banking services and your work responsibilities can still be technical related to IT. I don't see any problems with that. You could work in Non IT company still do a IT job.


I knew Banking and Financial services is the apt choice but I went ahead with Information Technology services in form 80 as I know one of the guys working with Bank of America as business analyst getting grant and he also wrote Information Technology services. I have already uploaded the docs and applied for VISA.

Do you think guys I should let DBIP know about this small error or will they be ok with this ?


----------



## bulop

Himadri said:


> anilmeka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ******
> 
> Code Description:
> 
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> 
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> 
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> 
> Visa Grant : 14th August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Great news early in the morning.
> 
> Hope we have a good day of Grants today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So not everyone is waiting more than 8 months.


----------



## manpan18

vivek_ntm said:


> anilmeka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Today we got our 189 visa. the forum and also Immitracter was very helpful thanks to all. hope every one gets their visa soon.
> 
> ******
> Code Description:
> Medical Laboratory scientist
> Visa Applied : 28th June
> All Documents Submitted : 10 july
> Visa Grant : 14th August
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! this is one of the fastest cases granted for offshore applicants recently. All the best!
Click to expand...

Congrats! Probably because there are only 3 invitations so far out of 1487 for that job code. Makes me think. Job code does matter.


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

manpan18 said:


> Congrats! Probably because there are only 3 invitations so far out of 1487 for that job code. Makes me think. Job code does matter.




I doubt that! He has got 70 points if you check. More the points, sooner the process than rare occupations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

asatomasadgamaya said:


> I doubt that! He has got 70 points if you check. More the points, sooner the process than rare occupations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There aren't any relationship between eoi points and processing time.


----------



## Gopsat

Hello friends....need some info on australia pcc.
Iam outside australia and have applied for afp pcc 2 days back.
Is there a way to track the progress? And how long it generally takes for name check.
I got my invite for 189 visa 261311 code on 9th aug...and preparing docs for submission.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

It has been 30 days since I requested to add my baby to the application. There isn't any response yet. Should I call up and ask my CO in GSM Adelaide?


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi Guys 

I need some clarification regarding surname.The surname field in my wife's passport is blank.
While I was filling my medical declaration forms for HAP ID and I filled it NA in the surname.
Though i could not submit the application at that time as the service was not available then.
I am gonna fill it again, but before that want a clarification on the subject whether filling NA in the surname field is OK ??


----------



## PANZIND

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some clarification regarding surname.The surname field in my wife's passport is blank.
> While I was filling my medical declaration forms for HAP ID and I filled it NA in the surname.
> Though i could not submit the application at that time as the service was not available then.
> I am gonna fill it again, but before that want a clarification on the subject whether filling NA in the surname field is OK ??




In USA, surname is mandatory. Though I am not sure about Australia. 

NA may potentially alter the name. Best approach would be to get passport updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some clarification regarding surname.The surname field in my wife's passport is blank.
> While I was filling my medical declaration forms for HAP ID and I filled it NA in the surname.
> Though i could not submit the application at that time as the service was not available then.
> I am gonna fill it again, but before that want a clarification on the subject whether filling NA in the surname field is OK ??


Looks like it doesn't make any difference in Australia (Source: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/137945-surname-field-blank-my-passport.html)

Is the surname field in your wife's passport left blank intentionally? What about other documents? Do all of them have or do not have the surname mentioned?
If surname in passport is an error, I would suggest it to get corrected. If not, it should be okay!


----------



## jazz25

PANZIND said:


> In USA, surname is mandatory. Though I am not sure about Australia.
> 
> NA may potentially alter the name. Best approach would be to get passport updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree with the following! System may think your wife's surname is NA



> NA may potentially alter the name. Best approach would be to get passport updated.


----------



## ammarmp

Congrats anilmeka

But he is an onshore applicant(myimmitracker)... hence the quick grant.. offshore applicants, in general, take more time..


I would also like to point out the misconceptions from what i have seen...

points do not have any impact on your visa... it depends on your circumstances and the quality of the documentation provided... and ofcourse what kind of verification you get 'nominated' for.

secondly, the only way profession matters in visa processing is if you are of a profession that has been removed from the SOL... so your case goes to be least priority...

finally, the 8-11 months timeline for 189 is NOT the processing time for future cases... it is the processing time of the cases already processed...it most probably is automatically generated based on the performance of DIPB. last three months were quite slow.. hence the increased timeline.. hopefully, this would come back to reduced timeline if the present grant trends continue..


----------



## jazz25

ammarmp said:


> Congrats anilmeka
> 
> But he is an onshore applicant(myimmitracker)... hence the quick grant.. offshore applicants, in general, take more time..
> 
> 
> I would also like to point out the misconceptions from what i have seen...
> 
> points do not have any impact on your visa... it depends on your circumstances and the quality of the documentation provided... and ofcourse what kind of verification you get 'nominated' for.
> 
> secondly, the only way profession matters in visa processing is if you are of a profession that has been removed from the SOL... so your case goes to be least priority...
> 
> finally, the 8-11 months timeline for 189 is NOT the processing time for future cases... it is the processing time of the cases already processed...it most probably is automatically generated based on the performance of DIPB. last three months were quite slow.. hence the increased timeline.. hopefully, this would come back to reduced timeline if the present grant trends continue..


This is interesting :nod:



> finally, the 8-11 months timeline for 189 is NOT the processing time for future cases... it is the processing time of the cases already processed...it most probably is automatically generated based on the performance of DIPB. last three months were quite slow.. hence the increased timeline.. hopefully, this would come back to reduced timeline if the present grant trends continue..


----------



## parth1310

Gopsat said:


> Hello friends....need some info on australia pcc.
> Iam outside australia and have applied for afp pcc 2 days back.
> Is there a way to track the progress? And how long it generally takes for name check.
> I got my invite for 189 visa 261311 code on 9th aug...and preparing docs for submission.
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure if you can track it. My AFP PCC was processed the next day, and I received it in post a couple days later.


----------



## rvd

I guess for some extent profession is also matters similar to the onshore and offshore.

Professions which has more demand in the sense very limited people applying such scientist, solicitor are getting their grants quickly.

Further going deeper I assume the cases may allocated to CO based on the stream. For example CO may didvided into different pools each pool may process applications comes under a specific set of job codes. In such circumstances the pool of officers who are processing ICT applications will have more cases to process that is why delay is more. The pool of officers processing rare professions such as scientist and solicitor 
may get lesser applications so that processing is quicker.

All the above are my assumptions.

Other assumption is that if no such pool concept then processing priority is given for all job codes. Example if 10(8 ICT, 1 Scientist, 1 Solicitor) applications received and 3 CO available then cases will allocated as 1 from each occupation in such circumstances ICT has to wait at the same time scientist and solicitor gets priority.

Again assumptions only by seeing the trends.

However, as applicants irrespective of jobs we can do only waiting and waiting once our part is done.






ammarmp said:


> Congrats anilmeka
> 
> But he is an onshore applicant(myimmitracker)... hence the quick grant.. offshore applicants, in general, take more time..
> 
> 
> I would also like to point out the misconceptions from what i have seen...
> 
> points do not have any impact on your visa... it depends on your circumstances and the quality of the documentation provided... and ofcourse what kind of verification you get 'nominated' for.
> 
> secondly, the only way profession matters in visa processing is if you are of a profession that has been removed from the SOL... so your case goes to be least priority...
> 
> finally, the 8-11 months timeline for 189 is NOT the processing time for future cases... it is the processing time of the cases already processed...it most probably is automatically generated based on the performance of DIPB. last three months were quite slow.. hence the increased timeline.. hopefully, this would come back to reduced timeline if the present grant trends continue..


----------



## rvd

aks85 said:


> This is interesting :nod:


Obviously we can expect the timeline published in the Sep will be reduced if the grant flow continues during the rest of August.

But this month update may remain same or may go up since they publish till 31st July only we did not see many grants.

Hope for the best.


----------



## hanchate84

Am submitting my visa application... 

What should I opt for "Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the skilled migration points test"

I have done my bachelor's in computer science.

Please suggest.

Thank you.


----------



## rvd

hanchate84 said:


> Am submitting my visa application...
> 
> What should I opt for "Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the skilled migration points test"
> 
> I have done my bachelor's in computer science.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you.


Have you completed any course by staying in Australia and claimed points for that..

If not then NO..

EDIT: Please refer: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...l-Skilled-Migration-applications/2-year-study


----------



## rvd

hanchate84 said:


> Am submitting my visa application...
> 
> What should I opt for "Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the skilled migration points test"
> 
> I have done my bachelor's in computer science.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you.


Hope you did not claimed points in the EOI stage also if you are not met the Australian study requirements.

Can you share the points breakdown of your at EOI stage?

Wrong claiming of points would lead to complications...


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

Gopsat said:


> Hello friends....need some info on australia pcc.
> Iam outside australia and have applied for afp pcc 2 days back.
> Is there a way to track the progress? And how long it generally takes for name check.
> I got my invite for 189 visa 261311 code on 9th aug...and preparing docs for submission.
> Thanks in advance.



It normally is done in 3-4 days if you don't have any records in their system. However the certificate might not reach you on time as they send it via regular post. 

You can drop a mail to them at [email protected], also if you are outside Australia, ask AFP to send the certificate to someone in Australia and then get it couriered via Express courier or something which is track-able.

I have not received the original PCC sent to me, and I waited for 15 days. Had it resent to a local friend.


----------



## prashant_wase

Pankajkumaryadav said:


> It normally is done in 3-4 days if you don't have any records in their system. However the certificate might not reach you on time as they send it via regular post.
> 
> You can drop a mail to them at [email protected], also if you are outside Australia, ask AFP to send the certificate to someone in Australia and then get it couriered via Express courier or something which is track-able.
> 
> I have not received the original PCC sent to me, and I waited for 15 days. Had it resent to a local friend.


I waited for more than 40 days, it never came to me. Then I asked my frd in Adelaide to receive it. It get delivered to his address within next 3 days, then he mailed me the original NPC. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanchate84

Hi below are the breakpoint while submitting EOI

Age - 25 points
English language ability - 10
Level of education - 15 
Yrs of exp overseas - 15
Australian study requirements for skilled migration - 5

I did claim the points... 

I did not complete any course in Australia.


----------



## sonatpaul

hanchate84 said:


> Hi below are the breakpoint while submitting EOI
> 
> Age - 25 points
> English language ability - 10
> Level of education - 15
> Yrs of exp overseas - 15
> Australian study requirements for skilled migration - 5
> 
> I did claim the points...
> 
> I did not complete any course in Australia.


How can you claim point for Australian Study requirement if you have not completed any course in Australia?


----------



## rvd

hanchate84 said:


> Hi below are the breakpoint while submitting EOI
> 
> Age - 25 points
> English language ability - 10
> Level of education - 15
> Yrs of exp overseas - 15
> Australian study requirements for skilled migration - 5
> 
> I did claim the points...
> 
> I did not complete any course in Australia.


I think you would have went through the DIBP's link I shared earlier..

You over claimed points I believe.. You have submit new with correct points then proceed with visa lodge after invite.

With this if you proceed you will be in trouble.. Go through the link once again thoroughly and decide..

I would advise not to proceed with this invite..


----------



## hanchate84

sonatpaul said:


> How can you claim point for Australian Study requirement if you have not completed any course in Australia?


Agreed... I made a blunder here...

Should I proceed further... !!??  

Or withdraw...

Please advise...


----------



## rvd

hanchate84 said:


> Hi below are the breakpoint while submitting EOI
> 
> Age - 25 points
> English language ability - 10
> Level of education - 15
> Yrs of exp overseas - 15
> Australian study requirements for skilled migration - 5
> 
> I did claim the points...
> 
> I did not complete any course in Australia.


OMG I would have been mentally stressed if i did not ask this question.. Would have been felt guilty if proceeded with my answer..

At first instance I answered the requested question then only I remembered about EOI.


----------



## sonatpaul

hanchate84 said:


> Agreed... I made a blunder here...
> 
> Should I proceed further... !!??
> 
> Or withdraw...
> 
> Please advise...


As rvd advised, dont proceed with this invitation. U are inviting problems if u do so... I am not sure whether u can delete it... Another option is wait for 60 days to expire the invitation...

But I am sure u can create another one and submit... Make sure that u have evidence for all your claims...


----------



## sharma1981

hanchate84 said:


> Agreed... I made a blunder here...
> 
> Should I proceed further... !!??
> 
> Or withdraw...
> 
> Please advise...


Option 1 - Proceed and get rejected for sure for over claiming points
Option 2 - Submit EOI again by correctly claiming points

You decide !!!


----------



## richardsibanda84

hello
I have two questions:
1. How do i put a footnote detailing my progress?
2. Can someone help me with lodging an EOI.
I just got my TRA Assessment Outcome its a "successful"


----------



## hanchate84

sonatpaul said:


> As rvd advised, dont proceed with this invitation. U are inviting problems if u do so... I am not sure whether u can delete it... Another option is wait for 60 days to expire the invitation...
> 
> But I am sure u can create another one and submit... Make sure that u have evidence for all your claims...


Thank you... 

I will submit a new request with claimed details..

I hope system will not have restrictions, as invitation is already sent....

Totally wasted invitation... Would have been helpful for others ...

Thank you once again..


----------



## Dijamk

Hello all,
Does anybody know how to give mock PTE tests? I'd like to undertake all the 4 modules together rather than taking individual module tests. 
Separately, if someone could share with me the links where i could find reading and listening module mock tests then that too would be great. Thanks and your co-operation is much appreciated.


----------



## sonatpaul

richardsibanda84 said:


> hello
> I have two questions:
> 1. How do i put a footnote detailing my progress?
> 2. Can someone help me with lodging an EOI.
> I just got my TRA Assessment Outcome its a "successful"


1) Go to ur account settings and edit ur signature
2) Visit SkillSelect


----------



## sharma1981

hanchate84 said:


> Thank you...
> 
> I will submit a new request with claimed details..
> 
> I hope system will not have restrictions, as invitation is already sent....
> 
> Totally wasted invitation... Would have been helpful for others ...
> 
> Thank you once again..


Say thanks to people for saving your huge money.

Also, improve your PTE score because with 65 points you may need to wait a bit longer for invite.


----------



## ammarmp

rvd said:


> I guess for some extent profession is also matters similar to the onshore and offshore.
> 
> Professions which has more demand in the sense very limited people applying such scientist, solicitor are getting their grants quickly.
> 
> Further going deeper I assume the cases may allocated to CO based on the stream. For example CO may didvided into different pools each pool may process applications comes under a specific set of job codes. In such circumstances the pool of officers who are processing ICT applications will have more cases to process that is why delay is more. The pool of officers processing rare professions such as scientist and solicitor
> may get lesser applications so that processing is quicker.
> 
> All the above are my assumptions.
> 
> Other assumption is that if no such pool concept then processing priority is given for all job codes. Example if 10(8 ICT, 1 Scientist, 1 Solicitor) applications received and 3 CO available then cases will allocated as 1 from each occupation in such circumstances ICT has to wait at the same time scientist and solicitor gets priority.
> 
> Again assumptions only by seeing the trends.
> 
> However, as applicants irrespective of jobs we can do only waiting and waiting once our part is done.


Hmm.. i agree... we are just trying to make sense on whats happening..

At the end of the day.. we wait anxiously for the grant and hopefully the day is not that far off!


----------



## sonatpaul

hanchate84 said:


> Thank you...
> 
> I will submit a new request with claimed details..
> 
> I hope system will not have restrictions, as invitation is already sent....
> 
> Totally wasted invitation... Would have been helpful for others ...
> 
> Thank you once again..


U cannot create a new EOI from same account until the initial invitation expires (60 days from the date of invitation)

I dont know whether u can create a new account and submit a new EOI while u have an invitation. I will leave this to the experts here to advise...


----------



## richardsibanda84

thank you for the quick response, it seems i need to post a minimum of 5 times before i can be able to edit my signature


----------



## singh_13

what is this IP pressed most of the guys here have mentioned in their signature ?


----------



## sharma1981

singh_13 said:


> what is this IP pressed most of the guys here have mentioned in their signature ?


Its called "Information Provided" after CO contacts for any information


----------



## subz.finwiz

singh_13 said:


> what is this IP pressed most of the guys here have mentioned in their signature ?




It says "information provided" once the candidate responds to CO query and provides necessary supporting docs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

How many grants observed today ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

singh_13 said:


> what is this IP pressed most of the guys here have mentioned in their signature ?


Information Provided button.


----------



## andreyx108b

takemeout said:


> How many grants observed today ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


2 for SC189


----------



## ammarmp

andreyx108b said:


> 2 for SC189


A little off topic.. but do have any idea why the grants are slow .. specifically.. on Monday and fridays? not just recent data.. but from quite a time...

Are they just lazy (like most of us ..  ) or is there a proper reason like compiling of data received from different agencies on weekends and stuff?


----------



## Shashikv

singh_13 said:


> I knew Banking and Financial services is the apt choice but I went ahead with Information Technology services in form 80 as I know one of the guys working with Bank of America as business analyst getting grant and he also wrote Information Technology services. I have already uploaded the docs and applied for VISA.
> 
> Do you think guys I should let DBIP know about this small error or will they be ok with this ?


It doesn't make much difference. I think you can leave it as is. Your roles and responsibilities are primary.


----------



## sunil0476

sunil0476 said:


> Guys I have one Query..I was onshore applicant, I applied 190 application in February 2017, My KIDS were going to school at that time in South Australia.I was on 457 VISA and I had to travel back to offshore in last week of May-17 due to few unavoidable situations and subsequently my 457 Visa was cancelled and Bridging Visa as well ( Because BVA was not active due to 457 in force)..when I traveled back I thought it is already 3 months and I would get Grant in max 2 months time by the end of July ..and I planned everything as per old visa processing timelines ...and I thought I can keep my Kids away from school for 2 months and they will join back once they come back...But now this wait is for ever...and my KIDS are still at home...Do you guys think it will help if I write email to CO briefing him about all the situation...Will he listen if I tell him its loss of education for my two Kids...is there any chance they will prioritize my file? My file was lodged by a registered MARA agent..I discussed with him and he is bit reluctant to send this email to CO..Should I send this email directly? Is it advisable to send email to CO directly in case our file is lodged by MARA agent??
> 
> I have house there in SA...My KIDS are still enrolled in School..I am still paying Electricity bills..gas bills..house rent..school Kids fee..


Hi Seniors....can I have some light on my Query?? I know its long one..but I appreciate if some one can help on this...


----------



## Anamica23

sunil0476 said:


> Hi Seniors....can I have some light on my Query?? I know its long one..but I appreciate if some one can help on this...


I had a consultation with Immigration Lawyer... although not related to your case but he gave me a general advise... This is what he said : " If you can mail to the CO, with/without recommendation from your respective employer to speed up your case...please do so... people do see emails and there is no wrong in trying.."

So I recommend you the same, have all the proofs ready that your kids went to school in Australia, if possible get a letter from the school via your friends or calling the school, mentioning your kids education and how important it is for them and stuff like that... Gather all these documents and mail to your CO...

If CO sees it, I'm sure he will understand


----------



## Sammie25

manpan18 said:


> One, if claimed points are not proven, it will result in rejection and nothing else. Two, you are worrying too much. Make sure you upload those proofs in the correct section. Something that says proof of residency or something. Be positive buddy.


haha thanks buddy! Ive just done that last night


----------



## Panda112

Regarding EoI lodgement, get a brief idea about how points are calculated from skillselect. There is an awesome thread on how to lodge EoI
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Also, the youtube video from a channel can help you there:






Also for visa lodgement after invitation checkout other videos from that youtube channel and the link below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html



richardsibanda84 said:


> thank you for the quick response, it seems i need to post a minimum of 5 times before i can be able to edit my signature





richardsibanda84 said:


> hello
> I have two questions:
> 1. How do i put a footnote detailing my progress?
> 2. Can someone help me with lodging an EOI.
> I just got my TRA Assessment Outcome its a "successful"


----------



## satban

ammarmp said:


> A little off topic.. but do have any idea why the grants are slow .. specifically.. on Monday and fridays? not just recent data.. but from quite a time...
> 
> Are they just lazy (like most of us ..  ) or is there a proper reason like compiling of data received from different agencies on weekends and stuff?


I like the fact that you are running behaviourial analytics on DIBP 

Anyway I just want the :clock: to change to the next day in hope of something better!


----------



## Dijamk

Dijamk said:


> Hello all,
> Does anybody know how to give mock PTE tests? I'd like to undertake all the 4 modules together rather than taking individual module tests.
> Separately, if someone could share with me the links where i could find reading and listening module mock tests then that too would be great. Thanks and your co-operation is much appreciated.


Guys, sorry but can some1 enlighten me with some info on above query?


----------



## jazz25

Dijamk said:


> Hello all,
> Does anybody know how to give mock PTE tests? I'd like to undertake all the 4 modules together rather than taking individual module tests.
> Separately, if someone could share with me the links where i could find reading and listening module mock tests then that too would be great. Thanks and your co-operation is much appreciated.


You can purchase scored tests from PTE (Look here: PTE Academic Preparation - Online English Practice).
These tests are exactly like the actual test, and are scored by Pearson test engine just like it happens in the actual PTE exam. Prices range from US $35.99 to $59.99

For learning reading/listening modules, there's plenty of information available on YouTube. PM me if you need help, and I'll share some.


----------



## Nikarora

Hi.
I applied for fleet manager but in the new occupation list this occupation got removed so i chose the new occupation through vetassess and after that i got a verification call from them but since then its been more then a week i haven't received my outcome.
So, can anybody out there tell me that how much time does vetassess take for the new skilled occupation as they already took there 6-8 weeks time for my older occupation.


----------



## whynotaustralia

Dijamk said:


> Guys, sorry but can some1 enlighten me with some info on above query?



Go to the PTE website. Take their gold test preparation pack. You'll have two sessions for mock review, assessed by PTE itself. It simulates the test environment to some extent and scores your performance. Accordingly, you can target areas where you need improvement. 

Also the CDs & book which you purchase will have mock questions and answers. Try posting this question on PTE -A Exam (post started by Srilatha) thread. You'll have many people helping you / working with you / whatsapp group and what not.. . 

Score well


----------



## Dijamk

Thanks Aks85 and whynotaustralia


----------



## andreyx108b

ammarmp said:


> A little off topic.. but do have any idea why the grants are slow .. specifically.. on Monday and fridays? not just recent data.. but from quite a time...
> 
> Are they just lazy (like most of us ..  ) or is there a proper reason like compiling of data received from different agencies on weekends and stuff?


We don't know, we can guess that maybe due to some business processes it maybe that way... but i don't want to speculate, grants are coming during all business days, some days are more some days are less.


----------



## AC Sie

Nikarora said:


> Hi.
> I applied for fleet manager but in the new occupation list this occupation got removed so i chose the new occupation through vetassess and after that i got a verification call from them but since then its been more then a week i haven't received my outcome.
> So, can anybody out there tell me that how much time does vetassess take for the new skilled occupation as they already took there 6-8 weeks time for my older occupation.


It depends on the occupation & the complexity of the case. In my experience, the whole process took 3-4 months before vetassess gave me a positive outcome.


----------



## jithooos

Can anyone shed some light ? 

If an occupation is removed from SOL(2017-18) and applicant have already lodged visa app last year, as per DIBP it will have no impact on assessment. But, will it be processed with low priority as the occupation is not in list anymore ? Anyone here has experience seeing/hearing about any such cases ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

hanchate84 said:


> Hi below are the breakpoint while submitting EOI
> 
> Age - 25 points
> English language ability - 10
> Level of education - 15
> Yrs of exp overseas - 15
> Australian study requirements for skilled migration - 5
> 
> I did claim the points...
> 
> I did not complete any course in Australia.


You need to withdraw the current EOI. If your EOI got frozen after being invited, try to submit a correct EOI with a different email address. If you still can not proceed, I am afraid you have to wait for 2 months when you current invitation expires and then submit a new one.

Please do not proceed because you overclaimed points. Your visa would be generally refused.


----------



## seanzyc

richardsibanda84 said:


> hello
> I have two questions:
> 1. How do i put a footnote detailing my progress?
> 2. Can someone help me with lodging an EOI.
> I just got my TRA Assessment Outcome its a "successful"


1. Follow the red rectangle in the picture attached.

2. Go to skillselect and the process is quite straight forward. Should be easy. If you encounter any problems, come here and we will help you.


----------



## Panda112

No it shouldn't affect the priority of your application. You are still under the priority processing and 189 visa processing is not impacted by ANZSCO even those that were removed. 

Best thing I can suggest is for you to verify using immitracker.com. Look at last year's data filtering out occupations that were removed from last year and check out the processing time. I tried but then got too lazy 



jithooos said:


> Can anyone shed some light ?
> 
> If an occupation is removed from SOL(2017-18) and applicant have already lodged visa app last year, as per DIBP it will have no impact on assessment. But, will it be processed with low priority as the occupation is not in list anymore ? Anyone here has experience seeing/hearing about any such cases ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

Bro the rules are the same for everyone, and I'm afraid it's pretty reckless to bet your visa situation on the preconceived (and wrong) idea that PR would come in 3 months... You can contact your CO but I'm pretty confident they can't fast track your visa process.

The best idea for now would be to set up a plan with your MARA agent, you need to get a new 457 sponsor or find alternative visa (student?) while you wait.

Best of luck.



sunil0476 said:


> Guys I have one Query..I was onshore applicant, I applied 190 application in February 2017, My KIDS were going to school at that time in South Australia.I was on 457 VISA and I had to travel back to offshore in last week of May-17 due to few unavoidable situations and subsequently my 457 Visa was cancelled and Bridging Visa as well ( Because BVA was not active due to 457 in force)..when I traveled back I thought it is already 3 months and I would get Grant in max 2 months time by the end of July ..and I planned everything as per old visa processing timelines ...and I thought I can keep my Kids away from school for 2 months and they will join back once they come back...But now this wait is for ever...and my KIDS are still at home...Do you guys think it will help if I write email to CO briefing him about all the situation...Will he listen if I tell him its loss of education for my two Kids...is there any chance they will prioritize my file? My file was lodged by a registered MARA agent..I discussed with him and he is bit reluctant to send this email to CO..Should I send this email directly? Is it advisable to send email to CO directly in case our file is lodged by MARA agent??
> 
> I have house there in SA...My KIDS are still enrolled in School..I am still paying Electricity bills..gas bills..house rent..school Kids fee..


----------



## jithooos

Panda112 said:


> No it shouldn't affect the priority of your application. You are still under the priority processing and 189 visa processing is not impacted by ANZSCO even those that were removed.
> 
> Best thing I can suggest is for you to verify using immitracker.com. Look at last year's data filtering out occupations that were removed from last year and check out the processing time. I tried but then got too lazy


Thank you Panda112.. But can you please refer the link below. It says the profession which is not in the MLTSSL will be given prioirty 5. Would highly appreciate if you can just give a clear clarification !!


----------



## Rafai

jithooos said:


> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it shouldn't affect the priority of your application. You are still under the priority processing and 189 visa processing is not impacted by ANZSCO even those that were removed.
> 
> Best thing I can suggest is for you to verify using immitracker.com. Look at last year's data filtering out occupations that were removed from last year and check out the processing time. I tried but then got too lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Panda112.. But can you please refer the link below. It says the profession which is not in the MLTSSL will be given prioirty 5. Would highly appreciate if you can just give a clear clarification !!
Click to expand...


Yes it does affect the processing time of your application. You can find the information under the allocation dates pahe on the dibp website which clearly states that if your occupation is removed from the list your processing time will increase significantly.


----------



## mariner86

Rafai said:


> Yes it does affect the processing time of your application. You can find the information under the allocation dates pahe on the dibp website which clearly states that if your occupation is removed from the list your processing time will increase significantly.


post the link.


----------



## parth1310

Help with visa lodge.

I received an invite on 9th Aug. Planning my medicals now, and will lodge the visa soon. Just have a few questions before I do:

1. My wife's Indian PCC mentioned only her current name (after marriage), but not the one she had before marriage. Saw at-least 2 cases on Immitracker where applicants were asked to provide another PCC with both names on it. Should I get a new one while I have the chance, or it wont matter?

2. I am claiming points for overseas experience (Indian, 4 years). It was a government funded fellowship towards pursuing a PhD degree, so, it was exempt from any form of tax. Hence, I never bothered to file a tax return back then (my bad). 
So now while I am providing all the documents for this experience, will the absence of a Tax Return have any impact on my case? Do I have to have it, or can I make away with other proofs that I already have? 
NOTE: I already have a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS which considered the above mentioned experience for points score.

3. Proving partner's functional English. Wife already has a letter made from the director of her PhD institute stating the medium of instruction was in English for the entire 5 year PhD program. However, since a PhD program isn't technically a study program; should I get such a letter from her undergraduate university as well? We are already in Australia, and I am finding it quite difficult to arrange such a letter from here. 

4. NOT claiming partner points. In such a case, what documents should I upload for partner's qualifications and employments. She has 3 degrees and 4 employments. 
Is an entire history needed with supporting documents? 
Or just the highest degree and most recent employment with minimal documentation will suffice?

Please advice....


----------



## mission.outback

Hi everyone - I got a 189 invite for 261313 last month. I did not add my wife and 2 children in EOI - I'm not claiming any spouse points. 

The idea was if/when I get a grant, I'll move first down under and then maybe bring my family later. My wife also has a steady job and didn't want to induce massive changes in our life all of a sudden. 

But now I have realized that the visa charges for spouse and dependents are quite hefty and so I am having second thoughts. 

Now here is the interesting part. When I reach the link to pay my visa fee, I can see that I have the option to add my wife and kids and pay their fee along with my 189. In EOI, I had ticked on the option of not planning to include spouse and kids in my application. 

Since I am not claiming any points for spouse, should I just let this invitation die and lodge a fresh one? I have 80 points and can easily get an invite in the next round and I am in no hurry for PR. 

But what is confusing me is that the system allows you to add your spouse and kids, and add their fee along with yours? 

There will be no change to my points, but I would be contradicting a detail I entered in EOI when I add the same details in my PR application. 

Sorry for the long note, many thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## jithooos

Rafai said:


> Yes it does affect the processing time of your application. You can find the information under the allocation dates pahe on the dibp website which clearly states that if your occupation is removed from the list your processing time will increase significantly.




My application already got allocated and I got CO contact too !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

mission.outback said:


> Hi everyone - I got a 189 invite for 261313 last month. I did not add my wife and 2 children in EOI - I'm not claiming any spouse points.
> 
> The idea was if/when I get a grant, I'll move first down under and then maybe bring my family later. My wife also has a steady job and didn't want to induce massive changes in our life all of a sudden.
> 
> But now I have realized that the visa charges for spouse and dependents are quite hefty and so I am having second thoughts.
> 
> Now here is the interesting part. When I reach the link to pay my visa fee, I can see that I have the option to add my wife and kids and pay their fee along with my 189. In EOI, I had ticked on the option of not planning to include spouse and kids in my application.
> 
> Since I am not claiming any points for spouse, should I just let this invitation die and lodge a fresh one? I have 80 points and can easily get an invite in the next round and I am in no hurry for PR.
> 
> But what is confusing me is that the system allows you to add your spouse and kids, and add their fee along with yours?
> 
> There will be no change to my points, but I would be contradicting a detail I entered in EOI when I add the same details in my PR application.
> 
> Sorry for the long note, many thanks in advance for your responses.


Hi

I don't think that's going to be an issue. You can always add your spouse and kids while lodging VISA. 
While lodging VISA you need to add spouse and kids details under "Migrating members of family unit"

Other members can pitch in as well but IMHO this is a non-issue


----------



## hanchate84

seanzyc said:


> You need to withdraw the current EOI. If your EOI got frozen after being invited, try to submit a correct EOI with a different email address. If you still can not proceed, I am afraid you have to wait for 2 months when you current invitation expires and then submit a new one.
> 
> Please do not proceed because you overclaimed points. Your visa would be generally refused.


Thank you seanzyc,

I don't have option to withdraw current invite... however able to submit EOI with same email ID... Will they still reject the request due to similar request...

Also my ACS is going to expire in November... Can we renew while the file is getting processed...

Please advice...

Thank you.


----------



## rvd

My views as on the same order of your questions:

1. It is not required I believe, mention the previous name and reason for name change wherever asked in application form, form 80, form 1221. 

2. Tax documents are not mandatory other documents to prove the employment is suffice.

3. Can try with existing letter if CO still insists then think about getting the letter or give PTE exam.

4. You can mentioned her status in form 80 and visa form. Supporting documents are not mandatory.

All the very best.



parth1310 said:


> Help with visa lodge.
> 
> I received an invite on 9th Aug. Planning my medicals now, and will lodge the visa soon. Just have a few questions before I do:
> 
> 1. My wife's Indian PCC mentioned only her current name (after marriage), but not the one she had before marriage. Saw at-least 2 cases on Immitracker where applicants were asked to provide another PCC with both names on it. Should I get a new one while I have the chance, or it wont matter?
> 
> 2. I am claiming points for overseas experience (Indian, 4 years). It was a government funded fellowship towards pursuing a PhD degree, so, it was exempt from any form of tax. Hence, I never bothered to file a tax return back then (my bad).
> So now while I am providing all the documents for this experience, will the absence of a Tax Return have any impact on my case? Do I have to have it, or can I make away with other proofs that I already have?
> NOTE: I already have a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS which considered the above mentioned experience for points score.
> 
> 3. Proving partner's functional English. Wife already has a letter made from the director of her PhD institute stating the medium of instruction was in English for the entire 5 year PhD program. However, since a PhD program isn't technically a study program; should I get such a letter from her undergraduate university as well? We are already in Australia, and I am finding it quite difficult to arrange such a letter from here.
> 
> 4. NOT claiming partner points. In such a case, what documents should I upload for partner's qualifications and employments. She has 3 degrees and 4 employments.
> Is an entire history needed with supporting documents?
> Or just the highest degree and most recent employment with minimal documentation will suffice?
> 
> Please advice....


----------



## jithooos

mariner86 said:


> post the link.




I have posted it above in Panda's thread. Regarding priority group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

mariner86 said:


> post the link.




https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

jithooos said:


> My application already got allocated and I got CO contact too !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did CO contact for?


----------



## Rafai

jithooos said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does affect the processing time of your application. You can find the information under the allocation dates pahe on the dibp website which clearly states that if your occupation is removed from the list your processing time will increase significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My application already got allocated and I got CO contact too !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes but you will come under priority processing group 5 whereas those with occupations on the mltssl come under priority processing 4. It is not clear how much difference in processing time there is but hopefully it will not be a lot. Goodluck


----------



## jithooos

sharma1981 said:


> What did CO contact for?




Passport exit/entry stamps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

jithooos said:


> Passport exit/entry stamps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that related to your travels? Or passport front and last page?


----------



## jithooos

sharma1981 said:


> Is that related to your travels? Or passport front and last page?




Travel, since I have travelled to more than 30 countries for joining ship(job related). DIBP just replied for my query. I'm quoting it here. Can you explain what they really mean by this ? 

Quote 
-------
Hi ,

The processing time frames remain the same for the Skilled Independent visa, the priority processing refers to the priority at which the applications are allocated to processing areas when they are received. Here is a link to our website for more information: http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#.

If your skill has been removed from the list and if this has an impact on your application, you will be contacted by your processing area.

Cheers
----------
Unquote 

Does this mean if it's already allocated to CO, rest will be as usual ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

hanchate84 said:


> Thank you seanzyc,
> 
> I don't have option to withdraw current invite... however able to submit EOI with same email ID... Will they still reject the request due to similar request...
> 
> Also my ACS is going to expire in November... Can we renew while the file is getting processed...
> 
> Please advice...
> 
> Thank you.


No. EOIs dont affect each other. You can still get invited with the right score and apply for a visa.

In relation to ACS renewal, I think it is better to drop an email asking them about the renewal. Their email is [email protected]


----------



## sharma1981

jithooos said:


> Travel, since I have travelled to more than 30 countries for joining ship(job related). DIBP just replied for my query. I'm quoting it here. Can you explain what they really mean by this ?
> 
> Quote
> -------
> Hi ,
> 
> The processing time frames remain the same for the Skilled Independent visa, the priority processing refers to the priority at which the applications are allocated to processing areas when they are received. Here is a link to our website for more information: Fact sheet - Priority processing for skilled migration visas.
> 
> If your skill has been removed from the list and if this has an impact on your application, you will be contacted by your processing area.
> 
> Cheers
> ----------
> Unquote
> 
> Does this mean if it's already allocated to CO, rest will be as usual ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope your VISA is 189.

So i guess rest should be usual only.

----------------------------

The priority processing arrangements apply to applications for the following visas:
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS)
Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
*Points-tested skilled migration.*
See: Fact Sheet – Overview of Skilled Migration to Australia
Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
all other applications.
*Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group*.

----------------------


----------



## mariner86

jithooos said:


> My application already got allocated and I got CO contact too !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All other applications—priority group 5
Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the MLTSSL, and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5.
Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.
Applicants who decide to withdraw their application are not entitled to a refund of the VAC or compensation for other costs incurred in making an application.

as you see above you have misunderstood what they meant.We have submitted our visa applications before 1st,July 2017 and we were still in the MLTSSL and that means we are within priority group 4 and not 5.

It is not mentioned anywhere clearly that the occupations which were removed will be delayed .


----------



## parth1310

rvd said:


> My views as on the same order of your questions:
> 
> 1. It is not required I believe, mention the previous name and reason for name change wherever asked in application form, form 80, form 1221.
> 
> 2. Tax documents are not mandatory other documents to prove the employment is suffice.
> 
> 3. Can try with existing letter if CO still insists then think about getting the letter or give PTE exam.
> 
> 4. You can mentioned her status in form 80 and visa form. Supporting documents are not mandatory.
> 
> All the very best.


Thanks for the reply.

1. I already have an affidavit for the name change. Will upload that.

3. If I do wait for the CO, wont that delay processing my application? If yes, I better initiate getting that letter from her college.


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> Can anyone shed some light ?
> 
> If an occupation is removed from SOL(2017-18) and applicant have already lodged visa app last year, as per DIBP it will have no impact on assessment. But, will it be processed with low priority as the occupation is not in list anymore ? Anyone here has experience seeing/hearing about any such cases ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No impact. No lower priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

sharma1981 said:


> jithooos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Travel, since I have travelled to more than 30 countries for joining ship(job related). DIBP just replied for my query. I'm quoting it here. Can you explain what they really mean by this ?
> 
> Quote
> -------
> Hi ,
> 
> The processing time frames remain the same for the Skilled Independent visa, the priority processing refers to the priority at which the applications are allocated to processing areas when they are received. Here is a link to our website for more information: Fact sheet - Priority processing for skilled migration visas.
> 
> If your skill has been removed from the list and if this has an impact on your application, you will be contacted by your processing area.
> 
> Cheers
> ----------
> Unquote
> 
> Does this mean if it's already allocated to CO, rest will be as usual ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your VISA is 189.
> 
> So i guess rest should be usual only.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> The priority processing arrangements apply to applications for the following visas:
> Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS)
> Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
> *Points-tested skilled migration.*
> See: Fact Sheet ? Overview of Skilled Migration to Australia
> Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
> applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
> applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
> applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
> applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
> all other applications.
> *Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group*.
> 
> ----------------------
Click to expand...


I think you have just quoted certain bits and pieces of the page. Occupations not on the mltssl are under priority processing 5 whereas the rest of the 189 applicants are under priority processing 4 which is given higher priority. They haven't provided exact timelines for each however they have stated for peiority 5 applicants that they shouldn't contact dibp incase of delays suggesting that they may experience some.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

No news on grants today? :clock:


----------



## Rafai

mariner86 said:


> jithooos said:
> 
> 
> 
> My application already got allocated and I got CO contact too !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> All other applications?priority group 5
> Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the MLTSSL, and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5.
> Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.
> Applicants who decide to withdraw their application are not entitled to a refund of the VAC or compensation for other costs incurred in making an application.
> 
> as you see above you have misunderstood what they meant.We have submitted our visa applications before 1st,July 2017 and we were still in the MLTSSL and that means we are within priority group 4 and not 5.
> 
> It is not mentioned anywhere clearly that the occupations which were removed will be delayed .
Click to expand...


It does not mention removed but it says that the occupation is NOT on the list. So whether you applied before the new list or after, your occupation is not on the list at the time of processing. Also if an occupation is not on the list how will you apply for the visa in the first place.


----------



## satban

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> No news on grants today? :clock:




I was scanning all the posts for the same. Seems like we are going back to stagnancy of July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

parth1310 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. I already have an affidavit for the name change. Will upload that.
> 
> 3. If I do wait for the CO, wont that delay processing my application? If yes, I better initiate getting that letter from her college.


3. Delay is possible if CO does not satisfied with the documents provided.

So you can decide accordingly.

EDIT: If I am in such situation I would go with PTE.


----------



## ammarmp

mariner86 said:


> All other applications—priority group 5
> Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the MLTSSL, and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5.
> Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.
> Applicants who decide to withdraw their application are not entitled to a refund of the VAC or compensation for other costs incurred in making an application.
> 
> as you see above you have misunderstood what they meant.We have submitted our visa applications before 1st,July 2017 and we were still in the MLTSSL and that means we are within priority group 4 and not 5.
> 
> It is not mentioned anywhere clearly that the occupations which were removed will be delayed .


I am sorry to bring this up.....but in addition to what others have said .. IT is mentioned that it will be delayed

_Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing and cannot process applications outside of the set order._

All here...
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#


----------



## parth1310

rvd said:


> 3. Delay is possible if CO does not satisfied with the documents provided.
> 
> So you can decide accordingly.
> 
> EDIT: If I am in such situation I would go with PTE.


Yes I thought so myself. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KeeDa

mission.outback said:


> Hi everyone - I got a 189 invite for 261313 last month. I did not add my wife and 2 children in EOI - I'm not claiming any spouse points.
> 
> The idea was if/when I get a grant, I'll move first down under and then maybe bring my family later. My wife also has a steady job and didn't want to induce massive changes in our life all of a sudden.
> 
> But now I have realized that the visa charges for spouse and dependents are quite hefty and so I am having second thoughts.
> 
> Now here is the interesting part. When I reach the link to pay my visa fee, I can see that I have the option to add my wife and kids and pay their fee along with my 189. In EOI, I had ticked on the option of not planning to include spouse and kids in my application.
> 
> Since I am not claiming any points for spouse, should I just let this invitation die and lodge a fresh one? I have 80 points and can easily get an invite in the next round and I am in no hurry for PR.
> 
> But what is confusing me is that the system allows you to add your spouse and kids, and add their fee along with yours?
> 
> There will be no change to my points, but I would be contradicting a detail I entered in EOI when I add the same details in my PR application.
> 
> Sorry for the long note, many thanks in advance for your responses.


Go ahead and add your wife and kids to your visa application. No problems with that.
*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9382442-post712.html*


----------



## jithooos

ammarmp said:


> I am sorry to bring this up.....but in addition to what others have said .. IT is mentioned that it will be delayed
> 
> 
> 
> _Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing and cannot process applications outside of the set order._
> 
> 
> 
> All here...
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#




But what about this reply from DIBP ? 

Quote 
--------
Hi ,

The processing time frames remain the same for the Skilled Independent visa, the priority processing refers to the priority at which the applications are allocated to processing areas when they are received. Here is a link to our website for more information: http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#.

If your skill has been removed from the list and if this has an impact on your application, you will be contacted by your processing area.

Cheer

Unquote
-----------


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

So if I have been nominated by South Australia. Does it mean I comes in Priority Group 3 as it is mentioned there? Even though my profession is out listed in the new list published? Please reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binjoep

*Question on 189 application*

Hi guys, 

I am working in Australia on a 457 visa for the last couple of years and now in the process of applying for 189. I recently got the invite (July 26) to lodge the application and have few questions.

- Is there a thread/page which I can refer to for the list of documents to be submitted
- Should the docs be certified?
- Since I have lived in Australia for more than 12 months, do I need to get a PCC for here as well? How can I apply for this?
- Are there any other things to be worried about when you lodge an application while working on a 457 visa?

Appreciate your help

Cheers,
B


----------



## PRAKASH1978

What is your occupation? and when did you lodge the visa. If you have lodge the visa application on or before 30th July your application still processed under priority group 3 as you are nominated by State.


----------



## ammarmp

jithooos said:


> But what about this reply from DIBP ?
> 
> Quote
> --------
> Hi ,
> 
> The processing time frames remain the same for the Skilled Independent visa, the priority processing refers to the priority at which the applications are allocated to processing areas when they are received. Here is a link to our website for more information: Fact sheet - Priority processing for skilled migration visas.
> 
> If your skill has been removed from the list and if this has an impact on your application, you will be contacted by your processing area.
> 
> Cheer
> 
> Unquote
> -----------
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then I sincerely hope it is not delayed


----------



## Kulwinder84

PRAKASH1978 said:


> What is your occupation? and when did you lodge the visa. If you have lodge the visa application on or before 30th July your application still processed under priority group 3 as you are nominated by State.




Are u asking me, Prakash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC Sie

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> No news on grants today? :clock:


So far 3 grants reported on immitracker and i know one other guy also received grant today but didn't publish it on any forums.


----------



## nabtex

AC Sie said:


> So far 3 grants reported on immitracker and i know one other guy also received grant today but didn't publish it on any forums.


What was his lodgment date.
For 189? Please give any details.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalNomad

Hi all,

I'm in the middle of lodging my visa and currently filling Online form. I have a query and would be thankful if someone can answer that. In the form, they have asked, "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?". Now my usual country of residence is Australia and i'm planning to bring my wife here (migrating member). Have also mentioned Parents as non-migrating members somewhere in the form. Now
1. Do i need to mention the details of parents as well (since they are not applicants but I can see them in the drop down)?
2. If so, then for them and my wife, what should be the 'end date' of that residence? they all are living in India.


----------



## satban

DigitalNomad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the middle of lodging my visa and currently filling Online form. I have a query and would be thankful if someone can answer that. In the form, they have asked, "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?". Now my usual country of residence is Australia and i'm planning to bring my wife here (migrating member). Have also mentioned Parents as non-migrating members somewhere in the form. Now
> 1. Do i need to mention the details of parents as well (since they are not applicants but I can see them in the drop down)?
> 2. If so, then for them and my wife, what should be the 'end date' of that residence? they all are living in India.


Rule of thumb - mention dependents who are going to migrate with you to Australia. Also parents cannot be a migrating dependent, they need to come using separate visa categories due to impact on health and social causes.


----------



## bulop

Whats the visa lodgement date for those granted this week ?


----------



## DigitalNomad

*Kindly reply*

Thanks for reply. Apologies if I have created confusion but I have mentioned my Parents as "Non-migrating family members" and wife as "migrating". It's not mentioned anywhere if they are dependent or not. Or am i missing something?



satban said:


> Rule of thumb - mention dependents who are going to migrate with you to Australia. Also parents cannot be a migrating dependent, they need to come using separate visa categories due to impact on health and social causes.


----------



## parth1310

binjoep said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am working in Australia on a 457 visa for the last couple of years and now in the process of applying for 189. I recently got the invite (July 26) to lodge the application and have few questions.
> 
> - Is there a thread/page which I can refer to for the list of documents to be submitted
> - Should the docs be certified?
> - Since I have lived in Australia for more than 12 months, do I need to get a PCC for here as well? How can I apply for this?
> - Are there any other things to be worried about when you lodge an application while working on a 457 visa?
> 
> Appreciate your help
> 
> Cheers,
> B



Same boat as you. On 457 for past 2 years, got 189 invite on 9th Aug; currently preparing documents for the visa.

1. Visit this thread for more info. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

2. As long as your documents are color scanned they don't need to be certified. 

3. Yes you will need AFP PCC. For more info. https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

4. I don't think being on 457 matters. All of my documents are pretty much routine stuff. You will have to mention details of your current visa on different forms like form 80 & 1221, though. That's all.


----------



## binjoep

parth1310 said:


> Same boat as you. On 457 for past 2 years, got 189 invite on 9th Aug; currently preparing documents for the visa.


Thanks mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## AC Sie

nabtex said:


> What was his lodgment date.
> For 189? Please give any details.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Yes, all from 189 and offshore applicants.. Their lodgement date are from March, April (not reported), May and June 2017.


----------



## jithooos

ammarmp said:


> Then I sincerely hope it is not delayed


I was looking at previous year's professions which were removed this way. Most of them were granted visa with in 4-5 months after lodgement even though the new SOL did not have their occupations in their list. Lets hope for the best !!


----------



## jagga jatt

I have 65 Points in 263111, is it worth to file for EOI in the month of Aug 2017????, Is there any chance for me to get invite from DIBP near December 2017 or the start of new year Jan 2018. I feel like apply for Canada express entry rather than wasting my time and money on AUS 189 process??????????????


----------



## asatomasadgamaya

Can some one explain what these allocation dates mean? I couldn't understand what those dates mean which come under some priority groups. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Can someone explain in layman terms please? I applied for 189 on June 28th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

jagga jatt said:


> I have 65 Points in 263111, is it worth to file for EOI in the month of Aug 2017????, Is there any chance for me to get invite from DIBP near December 2017 or the start of new year Jan 2018. I feel like apply for Canada express entry rather than wasting my time and money on AUS 189 process??????????????


65 pointers are not being invited at the moment. Seems like there is a large backlog of 70 pointers (and above) to be cleared first.

There will also be a large backlog of 65 pointers which would have accumulated since the last invitations in mid-April 2017. That's about 3-4 months worth of accumulated EOI, which I expect can be quite a large amount.

It's very hard to draw an estimate until 65 pointers start getting invited again (and if they even do...) so we can see the latest DOE, but my gut feeling is that by filing EOI now you're looking at the _earliest_ Jab-Feb 2018 invite.

At any rate, and if there's no way you can increase your points, I'd suggest you file now. If you can however increase your points to 70, you're pretty much guaranteed an invitation in the next few rounds.

Good luck


----------



## seanzyc

jagga jatt said:


> I have 65 Points in 263111, is it worth to file for EOI in the month of Aug 2017????, Is there any chance for me to get invite from DIBP near December 2017 or the start of new year Jan 2018. I feel like apply for Canada express entry rather than wasting my time and money on AUS 189 process??????????????


Submitting EOI is completely free of charge.
You should just submit it anyway... and wait for any luck.


----------



## Anamica23

asatomasadgamaya said:


> Can some one explain what these allocation dates mean? I couldn't understand what those dates mean which come under some priority groups. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Can someone explain in layman terms please? I applied for 189 on June 28th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Effective 1 July 2017, DIBP will process 189 as Group 4 Priority basis.

From here: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled , we have the following

_Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
all other applications._

In layman terms:

If you have lodged your application with all documents front loaded including PCC, medicals Form 80 etc... any document that is needed to finalise your case, even before CO is allocated, then it will be processed within 3 months

Suppose if you missed few documents or CO requested for further documents then it will be more than 3 months

Its what they say in site


----------



## NB

Anamica23 said:


> Effective 1 July 2017, DIBP will process 189 as Group 4 Priority basis.
> 
> From here: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled , we have the following
> 
> _Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
> 
> applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
> applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
> applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
> applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
> all other applications._
> 
> In layman terms:
> 
> If you have lodged your application with all documents front loaded including PCC, medicals Form 80 etc... any document that is needed to finalise your case, even before CO is allocated, then it will be processed within 3 months
> 
> Suppose if you missed few documents or CO requested for further documents then it will be more than 3 months
> 
> Its what they say in site


How did you derive at this figure of 3 months ?

It's very highly optimistic even if all documents are uploaded upfront 

Cheers


----------



## prdream

newbienz said:


> How did you derive at this figure of 3 months ?
> 
> It's very highly optimistic even if all documents are uploaded upfront
> 
> Cheers


I uploaded all documents on April ..still it is in received state. Immi assessment email revived 71 days back. No update yet.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

newbienz said:


> How did you derive at this figure of 3 months ?
> 
> It's very highly optimistic even if all documents are uploaded upfront
> 
> Cheers



As per the updated processing time it is going to take 8-11 months, so prepare yourself for the longer wait. Good luck


----------



## Panda112

Looks like DIBP went back to sleep again.:faint:


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> I was looking at previous year's professions which were removed this way. Most of them were granted visa with in 4-5 months after lodgement even though the new SOL did not have their occupations in their list. Lets hope for the best !!


Whoever make this theories of priorityies based on lists, anzscos etc - just don't understand how the system functions, i hear the same for past 3 years, but any research would show there is no correlations, as rightly you pointed in your post.


----------



## jithooos

andreyx108b said:


> Whoever make this theories of priorityies based on lists, anzscos etc - just don't understand how the system functions, i hear the same for past 3 years, but any research would show there is no correlations, as rightly you pointed in your post.



I value your opinion Andrey, since you are analysing things for quite some time. To add, previous statistics show the same. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Looks like DIBP went back to sleep again.:faint:


Slowed down. Yes. No grants lately on immitracker for IT guys.

Sent from my SM-C701F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

manpan18 said:


> Slowed down. Yes. No grants lately on immitracker for IT guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-C701F using Tapatalk


It looks slow but as of now 2 grants for SC 189 in immitracker. 1 from China (Computer Network) and 1 from India (Motor Mechanic). I am sure the number is on the higher side given different nationalities and their updates not captured completely there on immitracker.


----------



## DeanB

3 so far! 
Looks like Brisbane has gone back into hybernation! :deadhorse:


----------



## nabtex

DeanB said:


> 3 so far!
> Looks like Brisbane has gone back into hybernation! :deadhorse:


Its a public holiday in Brisbane today.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanB

nabtex said:


> Its a public holiday in Brisbane today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


So we'll excuse them today and hopefully see grants from them tomorrow again! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Landcruiser

manpan18 said:


> Slowed down. Yes. No grants lately on immitracker for IT guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-C701F using Tapatalk


Too few IT grants from Immitracker data for August. ICT Business Analyst count is 2, both lodged in June and October 2016. That is really a long wait.


----------



## andreyx108b

3 grants sc189.


----------



## bulop

andreyx108b said:


> 3 grants sc189.


Whats average Grants per day


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Waiting for EOI Invitation*

Hi Expats, 

Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?

ANZSCO: 261313 
189- points 65 (Age: 30 + Education (BE in Computer science): 15 + Experience (7.5 yrs): 10 + PTE: 10 )
ACS: Positive 21/12/2016
PTE: 12/4/2017
EOI: Submitted 21/4/2017
Awaiting EOI acceptance. Kindly suggest, if there is any chance with 65 points. Someone told me, by August or max by September, I will get my EOI acceptance. Please suggest.


----------



## abhishek85hbti

ashishjain said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching or getting an :wreath: Australia Visa in 2017. :llama:
> 
> Post your queries  , good news :yo: , unfortunate news :sorry: , information :focus: or whatever you like :noidea: .
> 
> Wish you all a very Happy :welcome: New :santa: Year :music:
> 
> Let's start gossiping :gossip:



Any update? CO(GSM Adelaide) assigned to me on 9th Feb 2017, since then I am waiting as well. No idea what is going on over there.


----------



## bulop

https://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/You_b3cd64_328852.jpg


----------



## Shashikv

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could you please let me know the approximate waiting time for 189 clause with 65 points claimed during EOI submission?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 189- points 65 (Age: 30 + Education (BE in Computer science): 15 + Experience (7.5 yrs): 10 + PTE: 10 )
> ACS: Positive 21/12/2016
> PTE: 12/4/2017
> EOI: Submitted 21/4/2017
> Awaiting EOI acceptance. Kindly suggest, if there is any chance with 65 points. Someone told me, by August or max by September, I will get my EOI acceptance. Please suggest.


There may be a longer wait, currently the backlog for 70 and above is being cleared which I think would still take few months. I don't see anything happening till end of this year minimum. You can expect something around Feb 2018.


----------



## 1448513

abhishek85hbti said:


> Any update? CO(GSM Adelaide) assigned to me on 9th Feb 2017, since then I am waiting as well. No idea what is going on over there.


Welcome to the club (hugs).
I'm from Feb 2017 as well.


----------



## Shashikv

SevenSeas said:


> Welcome to the club (hugs).
> I'm from Feb 2017 as well.


How many days after lodgement you guys got CO assigned ?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

SevenSeas said:


> Welcome to the club (hugs).
> I'm from Feb 2017 as well.


I see the kids ranting on the wait times and cannot help but :welcome: you to the inevitable wait club


----------



## vivekkallath

Hi guys.. I have submitted my PR application today.. I got invite on July 25th with 70 points.. When can I expect Grant? ANZSCO 233511,IELTS 7.5.


----------



## sharma1981

vivekkallath said:


> Hi guys.. I have submitted my PR application today.. I got invite on July 25th with 70 points.. When can I expect Grant? ANZSCO 233511,IELTS 7.5.


Don't know.

Official processing time is 8-11 months. There are people before you still awaiting CO contact so you need to wait patiently


----------



## aushyd

Hi, 

I have successfully generated HAP ID for myself, however when I am trying for my spouse it is saying _"Examinations in progress" 

"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter." _

However I haven't generated HapId till now. What is wrong? How should I proceed?


----------



## sharma1981

aushyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have successfully generated HAP ID for myself, however when I am trying for my spouse it is saying _"Examinations in progress"
> 
> "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter." _
> 
> However I haven't generated HapId till now. What is wrong? How should I proceed?


Redo !!!


----------



## aushyd

sharma1981 said:


> Redo !!!


Actually I retried after login several times, but still the same message, should I try tomorrow morning?.

If the issue persist what should be my next step?


----------



## sharma1981

aushyd said:


> Actually I retried after login several times, but still the same message, should I try tomorrow morning?.
> 
> If the issue persist what should be my next step?


Not login but full application again. Google for steps OR any youtube video


----------



## aushyd

sharma1981 said:


> Not login but full application again. Google for steps OR any youtube video


Sorry, I didn't get which application you are suggesting? I have already applied for visa and submitted the fees. I am facing the issue after I click the "View Health Assessment tab" it's showing "Examinations in progress" for my spouse, for me I was able to generate the HAP Id.


----------



## sharma1981

aushyd said:


> Sorry, I didn't get which application you are suggesting? I have already applied for visa and submitted the fees. I am facing the issue after I click the "View Health Assessment tab" it's showing "Examinations in progress" for my spouse, for me I was able to generate the HAP Id.


Did you go through "Organize your medicals" step?


----------



## aushyd

sharma1981 said:


> Did you go through "Organize your medicals" step?


I am scared now, I had gone through http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html and https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


It says not to do health checkups before lodging application, after lodging you can do.

Please can you suggest what have I missed? Sorry for bothering you.


----------



## sharma1981

aushyd said:


> I am scared now, I had gone through http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html and https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
> 
> 
> It says not to do health checkups before lodging application, after lodging you can do.
> 
> Please can you suggest what have I missed? Sorry for bothering you.


Dont be scared.

Check this video once (bear in mind there is some maintenance work going on immiaccount as well related to medicals)


----------



## aushyd

sharma1981 said:


> Dont be scared.
> 
> Check this video once (bear in mind there is some maintenance work going on immiaccount as well related to medicals)
> 
> Medical or Health Assessment for Visa 189 Application | Australian Immigration - YouTube


Thanks for the link, I already saw that video, as I said earlier I was successfully able to generate HAP Id for myself.

However for my wife, when I am trying it's saying "Examinations in progress", however I havn't generated Hap Id yet. not sure how/why it is saying that.


----------



## sharma1981

aushyd said:


> Thanks for the link, I already saw that video, as I said earlier I was successfully able to generate HAP Id for myself.
> 
> However for my wife, when I am trying it's saying "Examinations in progress", however I havn't generated Hap Id yet. not sure how/why it is saying that.


What is status shown for you?

When you login to immiaccount ... select your wife name and see if some right pane is appearing.

Where are you located? PM Me your number


----------



## TravelWorld

Folks did anybody see the below article from May 2017? (may calm down the nerves of few people so no harm re-sharing I suppose!)

Citizenship, visa waiting times could increase amid staff cuts at Immigration Department - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## manpan18

aushyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have successfully generated HAP ID for myself, however when I am trying for my spouse it is saying _"Examinations in progress"
> 
> "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter." _
> 
> However I haven't generated HapId till now. What is wrong? How should I proceed?


What I remember is that when I generated my HAP if I did not include my family members as I was not going to add them to my Visa application. Later I decided to add them. I had to revoke my existing HAP id and apply for a new one with all family members. It then generated all of them in sequence.


----------



## Panda112

Either the displayed message is faulty (system error) or your wife application has used a second-hand HAP-ID (again a system error). Wait for this week. If it is a system error, maybe it'll get fixed this weekend. If it doesn't however, you could call DIBP and wait for an hour then tell them that your application shows medicals done when you haven't even got the HAP ID. CO assignment won't take place for at least a few weeks of lodging.

If you're in real hurry, do your own medical using the already generated HAP ID and for your wife generate another ID using new immi account via my health declarations. Once the issue is sorted out and your wife's fake medicals are removed from your application, you can link them. (However hurrying is not recommended)


aushyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have successfully generated HAP ID for myself, however when I am trying for my spouse it is saying _"Examinations in progress"
> 
> "A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter." _
> 
> However I haven't generated HapId till now. What is wrong? How should I proceed?


----------



## Auspr18

aushyd said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not login but full application again. Google for steps OR any youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't get which application you are suggesting? I have already applied for visa and submitted the fees. I am facing the issue after I click the "View Health Assessment tab" it's showing "Examinations in progress" for my spouse, for me I was able to generate the HAP Id.
Click to expand...

 so did you generate your hapid after lodging the application via view health assessment link?? I thought that it is done by my health declaration link before the visa lodge. And after the visa lodge we need to wait for CO to provide the hapid. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## seanzyc

One person from our wechat group got granted.

ANZSCO 232111 
Lodged on 3 July
Granted(direct) on 16 Aug


----------



## mohan_au

sharma1981 said:


> What is status shown for you?
> 
> 
> 
> When you login to immiaccount ... select your wife name and see if some right pane is appearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located? PM Me your number








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Auspr18 said:


> aushyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not login but full application again. Google for steps OR any youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't get which application you are suggesting? I have already applied for visa and submitted the fees. I am facing the issue after I click the "View Health Assessment tab" it's showing "Examinations in progress" for my spouse, for me I was able to generate the HAP Id.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so did you generate your hapid after lodging the application via view health assessment link?? I thought that it is done by my health declaration link before the visa lodge. And after the visa lodge we need to wait for CO to provide the hapid. Is there something I'm missing?
Click to expand...

Could someone please clarify?? Can we generate hapid after lodging the visa ourselves? Or do we have to wait for the CO to provide the hapid??


----------



## rocktopus

Auspr18 said:


> Could someone please clarify?? Can we generate hapid after lodging the visa ourselves? Or do we have to wait for the CO to provide the hapid??


You can and should generate it yourself.
Not sure how it currently works though, there was recent feedback on the forum that the feature was broken, and I think it is meant to undergo maintenance on 19th August. (I might be confusing with something else though, so worth checking!)


----------



## Panda112

Last time I checked (during my visa lodgement on 19th May), the feature was working. I generated HAP-ID after lodging visa.


rocktopus said:


> You can and should generate it yourself.
> Not sure how it currently works though, there was recent feedback on the forum that the feature was broken, and I think it is meant to undergo maintenance on 19th August. (I might be confusing with something else though, so worth checking!)


----------



## Auspr18

Panda112 said:


> Last time I checked (during my visa lodgement on 19th May), the feature was working. I generated HAP-ID after lodging visa.
> 
> 
> rocktopus said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can and should generate it yourself.
> Not sure how it currently works though, there was recent feedback on the forum that the feature was broken, and I think it is meant to undergo maintenance on 19th August. (I might be confusing with something else though, so worth checking!)
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. So you did not get the hapid from my health declaration link that's usually used before lodging the visa? 
Also how long did it take you to get the hapid after the visa lodge?


----------



## Auspr18

rocktopus said:


> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please clarify?? Can we generate hapid after lodging the visa ourselves? Or do we have to wait for the CO to provide the hapid??
> 
> 
> 
> You can and should generate it yourself.
> Not sure how it currently works though, there was recent feedback on the forum that the feature was broken, and I think it is meant to undergo maintenance on 19th August. (I might be confusing with something else though, so worth checking!)
Click to expand...

The broken feature is for the my health declaration form which is used for generating hapid before visa lodge. Infact I'm waiting for that to be up and generate the hapid before lodging my visa. Apparently the my health declaration form should be used only before the visa lodge and not after. At least that's what is mentioned on the website. But it seems you guys generated the hapid after lodging the visa. Did you use the view health assessment tab for that??


----------



## Panda112

I had created the "my health declaration" account but forgot the username and password so couldn't log in and use it's HAP ID. Then lodged visa and I think I used the view health assessment tab for another HAP ID. There was some option to organize health examination or something.

In your case, you said you have already got your HAP ID and your wife's shows that she has already completed her medicals (which she hasn't). So, I believe the best option for you is to wait till monday to see if things are fixed. If not, try calling DIBP and getting it sorted out. Your wife can also create a new "my health declarations" account, generate new HAP ID and later link it, when the error in your current immi account is fixed. I wouldn't recommend the last option though, at least not for a few weeks.



Auspr18 said:


> The broken feature is for the my health declaration form which is used for generating hapid before visa lodge. Infact I'm waiting for that to be up and generate the hapid before lodging my visa. Apparently the my health declaration form should be used only before the visa lodge and not after. At least that's what is mentioned on the website. But it seems you guys generated the hapid after lodging the visa. Did you use the view health assessment tab for that??


----------



## Auspr18

Panda112 said:


> I had created the "my health declaration" account but forgot the username and password so couldn't log in and use it's HAP ID. Then lodged visa and I think I used the view health assessment tab for another HAP ID. There was some option to organize health examination or something.
> 
> In your case, you said you have already got your HAP ID and your wife's shows that she has already completed her medicals (which she hasn't). So, I believe the best option for you is to wait till monday to see if things are fixed. If not, try calling DIBP and getting it sorted out. Your wife can also create a new "my health declarations" account, generate new HAP ID and later link it, when the error in your current immi account is fixed. I wouldn't recommend the last option though, at least not for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The broken feature is for the my health declaration form which is used for generating hapid before visa lodge. Infact I'm waiting for that to be up and generate the hapid before lodging my visa. Apparently the my health declaration form should be used only before the visa lodge and not after. At least that's what is mentioned on the website. But it seems you guys generated the hapid after lodging the visa. Did you use the view health assessment tab for that??
Click to expand...

I think you mistook me for someone else. I'm not facing issue with my wife's hapid. I have not generated the hapid yet since the my health declaration form has been down for 2 weeks. I was under the impression that I won't be able to generate the hapid once I lodge the visa and would have to wait for the CO to provide me the hapid. But it seems that's not the case. How long did it take for you to get the hapid after lodging the visa?


----------



## manpan18

Auspr18 said:


> Could someone please clarify?? Can we generate hapid after lodging the visa ourselves? Or do we have to wait for the CO to provide the hapid??


If visa has been applied, wait for the CO to generate it for you. That's the standard guideline.


----------



## manpan18

rocktopus said:


> You can and should generate it yourself.
> Not sure how it currently works though, there was recent feedback on the forum that the feature was broken, and I think it is meant to undergo maintenance on 19th August. (I might be confusing with something else though, so worth checking!)


Not after applying the Visa


----------



## Auspr18

manpan18 said:


> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please clarify?? Can we generate hapid after lodging the visa ourselves? Or do we have to wait for the CO to provide the hapid??
> 
> 
> 
> If visa has been applied, wait for the CO to generate it for you. That's the standard guideline.
Click to expand...

Now I'm confused again. It seems people have used the view health assessment link post visa lodge to generate the hapid themselves.


----------



## NB

Auspr18 said:


> Now I'm confused again. It seems people have used the view health assessment link post visa lodge to generate the hapid themselves.


The standard recommended procedure is that don't apply for HAP ID after visa lodgement and wait for CO to ask

But due to the current glitch, a member got a clarification that don't delay your visa application and you can generate the HAP ID after lodgement also without waiting for CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Really Sorry about the confusion. I think I did mistook you for someone else. 
I think I got the HAP ID about 4-5 days after visa lodge. 


Auspr18 said:


> I think you mistook me for someone else. I'm not facing issue with my wife's hapid. I have not generated the hapid yet since the my health declaration form has been down for 2 weeks. I was under the impression that I won't be able to generate the hapid once I lodge the visa and would have to wait for the CO to provide me the hapid. But it seems that's not the case. How long did it take for you to get the hapid after lodging the visa?


I remember applying for medicals right after visa lodge. There was the option to organize health assessment under "view health assessment". Don't know if I forgot something here.



manpan18 said:


> If visa has been applied, wait for the CO to generate it for you. That's the standard guideline.


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> The standard recommended procedure is that don't apply for HAP ID after visa lodgement and wait for CO to ask
> 
> But due to the current glitch, a member got a clarification that don't delay your visa application and you can generate the HAP ID after lodgement also without waiting for CO contact
> 
> Cheers


Wow! Things are really getting messy.


----------



## ozbound2k

Hi Guys
When I click on Appy Visa button in Skillselect, it asks me do you want to lodge Visa, 
When I select Yes and press Ok, it takes me to IMMI site and there is has my EOI reference.

I entered few details on first page like Passport Number, National Id number and saved it. When I logged back in it didnt show my saved application. I again had to go to Skillselect, press Apply Visa and then it takes me to IMMI site where I login again and have to start entering details. 

Is there some bug ?


----------



## 22ji

Dear Experts

I have lodged my application and it is allocated to case officer in GSM Adelaide, and he had asked for nothing. Further during the time of document uploading I inadvertently missed to upload bank statements showing the salary credit entries (Although I have uploaded other docs viz. tax, joining, appraisal letters etc).

Now my Question is :-

1. Can I still upload Bank Statements, although case officer hasn’t asked for it.

2. Will furnishing the same make the case stronger.

Appreciate your Replies


----------



## sharma1981

22ji said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have lodged my application and it is allocated to case officer in GSM Adelaide, and he had asked for nothing. Further during the time of document uploading I inadvertently missed to upload bank statements showing the salary credit entries (Although I have uploaded other docs viz. tax, joining, appraisal letters etc).
> 
> Now my Question is :-
> 
> 1. Can I still upload Bank Statements, although case officer hasn’t asked for it.
> 
> 2. Will furnishing the same make the case stronger.
> 
> Appreciate your Replies


1. Yes
2. Yes


----------



## Landcruiser

SevenSeas said:


> Welcome to the club (hugs).
> I'm from Feb 2017 as well.


Cuddle guys. Me in the club too.


----------



## Vemulurin

Dear Experts,

Can someone tell me , how long does it takes for grant?

Its been nearly 3 months since CO contacted. No updates yet.

Is there a way to contact DIBP for status inquiry?

Thanks


----------



## NB

Vemulurin said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can someone tell me , how long does it takes for grant?
> 
> Its been nearly 3 months since CO contacted. No updates yet.
> 
> Is there a way to contact DIBP for status inquiry?
> 
> Thanks


The standard processing time currently is 8-11 months

You have to be patient for another 6 months before you start thinking of making enquiries 

Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Today's grants at this moment are 5 as per Immitracker. Good to see the flow and all 2017 cases spanning between January till July with a couple of them from India, Iran, China and Lebanon covering both onshore and offshore cases. Keep it going DIBP.


----------



## Vemulurin

newbienz said:


> The standard processing time currently is 8-11 months
> 
> You have to be patient for another 6 months before you start thinking of making enquiries
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz


----------



## seanzyc

Vemulurin said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can someone tell me , how long does it takes for grant?
> 
> Its been nearly 3 months since CO contacted. No updates yet.
> 
> Is there a way to contact DIBP for status inquiry?
> 
> Thanks


They will simply tell you to wait until the processing time for 90% applicants exhausts and then contact them, which is currently 11 months......


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> Today's grants at this moment are 5 as per Immitracker. Good to see the flow and all 2017 cases spanning between January till July with a couple of them from India, Iran, China and Lebanon covering both onshore and offshore cases. Keep it going DIBP.


One more 190 I came to know and will be updated in immitracker later.. so the count as of now is 6 for the day..


----------



## rvd

Yes can upload by highlighting the salary credits..



22ji said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have lodged my application and it is allocated to case officer in GSM Adelaide, and he had asked for nothing. Further during the time of document uploading I inadvertently missed to upload bank statements showing the salary credit entries (Although I have uploaded other docs viz. tax, joining, appraisal letters etc).
> 
> Now my Question is :-
> 
> 1. Can I still upload Bank Statements, although case officer hasn’t asked for it.
> 
> 2. Will furnishing the same make the case stronger.
> 
> Appreciate your Replies


----------



## manpan18

Maverick_VJ said:


> Today's grants at this moment are 5 as per Immitracker. Good to see the flow and all 2017 cases spanning between January till July with a couple of them from India, Iran, China and Lebanon covering both onshore and offshore cases. Keep it going DIBP.


I am itching to mark mine green up there.


----------



## satban

Something is better than nothing, overall it's been a disappointing week, given nothing much is going to happen on Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Landcruiser said:


> Cuddle guys. Me in the club too.


Sailing in the same boat!

BTW, why isn't Brisbane office as active as Adelaide. Any clue of the number of applications both these offices are handling?


----------



## jazz25

Seeing a grant for Software Engineer 261313 after so long 
Lodgement is Jan-2017.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Hi Maverick,

Your application will get 11 months old on 30-AUG-2017, mine will get 11 months old on coming 22-AUG-2017. I tried to request feedback using Contact Us option in IMMI Account. It redirected me to "Complaints, Compliments and Feedback section". Further under the Visa status enquiry, it didnot collect any concern/feedback and i had no option to submit my query. For offshore users, it advise to contact local AHC which is of no use to me.

I feel that my application will approach and pass the 11 months deadline and i would not have any option but to wait. I cannot stop thinking what could possibly delay my application despite the fact that my complete documents were uploaded and acknowledged last year in Nov 2016 and medicals completed in May 2017. I see on Immi Tracker candidates who lodged in 2017 getting grant and my application still under Assessment 



Maverick_VJ said:


> Today's grants at this moment are 5 as per Immitracker. Good to see the flow and all 2017 cases spanning between January till July with a couple of them from India, Iran, China and Lebanon covering both onshore and offshore cases. Keep it going DIBP.


----------



## bulop

I dont wanna miss next summer. :/ 
Hope whole process will take around 4 5 months.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AmmarSuhail said:


> Hi Maverick,
> 
> Your application will get 11 months old on 30-AUG-2017, mine will get 11 months old on coming 22-AUG-2017. I tried to request feedback using Contact Us option in IMMI Account. It redirected me to "Complaints, Compliments and Feedback section". Further under the Visa status enquiry, it didnot collect any concern/feedback and i had no option to submit my query. For offshore users, it advise to contact local AHC which is of no use to me.
> 
> I feel that my application will approach and pass the 11 months deadline and i would not have any option but to wait. I cannot stop thinking what could possibly delay my application despite the fact that my complete documents were uploaded and acknowledged last year in Nov 2016 and medicals completed in May 2017. I see on Immi Tracker candidates who lodged in 2017 getting grant and my application still under Assessment


Yes AmmarSuhail! The timelines are close my brother and regarding the feedback, you should click as below.

1. Help and Support Tab
2. Client Feedback (Under Contact Us and Client Service Charter: Sorry if I flagged contact us last time)
3. Then it will take you to a page where on scrolling down, you will get the Complaints/feedback/suggestions link and on clicking that it will take you to another page 
4. Online Feedback Form where you will ultimately land up on the below page and you can click below link too

Compliments, complaints and suggestions

You can update the feedback and in about a fortnight you should receive an update. Cheers and all the best mate


----------



## Guest

if you already uploaded payslips, no need to upload bank statements. you can use either of them to show salary payments along with work experience and reference letter. 
I think you should hear your decision within 3-4 months maximum if you front loaded all docs. so nothing to worry.



22ji said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have lodged my application and it is allocated to case officer in GSM Adelaide, and he had asked for nothing. Further during the time of document uploading I inadvertently missed to upload bank statements showing the salary credit entries (Although I have uploaded other docs viz. tax, joining, appraisal letters etc).
> 
> Now my Question is :-
> 
> 1. Can I still upload Bank Statements, although case officer hasn’t asked for it.
> 
> 2. Will furnishing the same make the case stronger.
> 
> Appreciate your Replies


----------



## Guest

the delay in your application is perfectly normal as they had to add additional family member. you need to understand it is process and not delay, once they add newborn baby to the application, you should estimate timeline after the addition of new family member. one of my friend wife got pregnant during PR process, they got their grant in one and half year. so there could be expected delay in your application.



AmmarSuhail said:


> Hi Maverick,
> 
> Your application will get 11 months old on 30-AUG-2017, mine will get 11 months old on coming 22-AUG-2017. I tried to request feedback using Contact Us option in IMMI Account. It redirected me to "Complaints, Compliments and Feedback section". Further under the Visa status enquiry, it didnot collect any concern/feedback and i had no option to submit my query. For offshore users, it advise to contact local AHC which is of no use to me.
> 
> I feel that my application will approach and pass the 11 months deadline and i would not have any option but to wait. I cannot stop thinking what could possibly delay my application despite the fact that my complete documents were uploaded and acknowledged last year in Nov 2016 and medicals completed in May 2017. I see on Immi Tracker candidates who lodged in 2017 getting grant and my application still under Assessment


----------



## AmmarSuhail

The new born was added on 4th May 2017 after 51 days of provisioning of requested details of new born. Medicals of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I have checked with people with similar situations. None has experienced such delays in addition of new born. 
I think the processing time till final grant is from visa lodge date. I had CO contacts in Oct and Nov 2016 and all documents/PCC were completed then. Just addition and medical of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I do not understand any reason other than the fact that many applications are being processed with delay since last few months which was not the case in past. 



Austimmiacnt said:


> the delay in your application is perfectly normal as they had to add additional family member. you need to understand it is process and not delay, once they add newborn baby to the application, you should estimate timeline after the addition of new family member. one of my friend wife got pregnant during PR process, they got their grant in one and half year. so there could be expected delay in your application.


----------



## satban

*So 11 months after last connect?*



AmmarSuhail said:


> The new born was added on 4th May 2017 after 51 days of provisioning of requested details of new born. Medicals of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I have checked with people with similar situations. None has experienced such delays in addition of new born.
> I think the processing time till final grant is from visa lodge date. I had CO contacts in Oct and Nov 2016 and all documents/PCC were completed then. Just addition and medical of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I do not understand any reason other than the fact that many applications are being processed with delay since last few months which was not the case in past.


Hi guys - this is pretty similar to my case. I lodged my request in Dec'16 and then had to put application on hold due to arrival of my child. Resumed application in April'17 and uploaded all medical and PCC docs by June'17.

Now I was still hoping 11 months will be in Nov'17 but are you suggesting processing time is calculated from the point of last document updates?

That is so sad as it will take me all through 2018 then.
What do you think? My view is that processing time is the holistic period rather than a certain point of chit chat coms.


----------



## Rohit R

Hello AmmarSuhail,

I am also in same situation. Lodged visa on December 2nd 2016 but application was put on hold due to wife's pregnancy. Baby's medical was completed on 10th June and nothing after that. We have no other option except to wait with patience. Hope we get our grants soon !! :fingerscrossed:



AmmarSuhail said:


> The new born was added on 4th May 2017 after 51 days of provisioning of requested details of new born. Medicals of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I have checked with people with similar situations. None has experienced such delays in addition of new born.
> I think the processing time till final grant is from visa lodge date. I had CO contacts in Oct and Nov 2016 and all documents/PCC were completed then. Just addition and medical of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I do not understand any reason other than the fact that many applications are being processed with delay since last few months which was not the case in past.


----------



## Rohit R

Your case is exactly same as mine !!

Even i think that processing time is calculated from visa lodge date but no one is sure about it.



satban said:


> Hi guys - this is pretty similar to my case. I lodged my request in Dec'16 and then had to put application on hold due to arrival of my child. Resumed application in April'17 and uploaded all medical and PCC docs by June'17.
> 
> Now I was still hoping 11 months will be in Nov'17 but are you suggesting processing time is calculated from the point of last document updates?
> 
> That is so sad as it will take me all through 2018 then.
> What do you think? My view is that processing time is the holistic period rather than a certain point of chit chat coms.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



22ji said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have lodged my application and it is allocated to case officer in GSM Adelaide, and he had asked for nothing. Further during the time of document uploading I inadvertently missed to upload bank statements showing the salary credit entries (Although I have uploaded other docs viz. tax, joining, appraisal letters etc).
> 
> Now my Question is :-
> 
> 1. Can I still upload Bank Statements, although case officer hasn’t asked for it.
> 
> 2. Will furnishing the same make the case stronger.
> 
> Appreciate your Replies


How do we know, it is allocated to CO officer, did you receive a mail?


----------



## Panda112

I checked out previous year's trend on immitracker and what you said is indeed true.
Someone who lodged on January and got a CO contact (or updated their dependants or pressed IP) on May would get priority over someone who lodged on April.

However, these days, the trend seems quite different. Maybe because DIBP is confused themselves. 



Rohit R said:


> Your case is exactly same as mine !!
> 
> Even i think that processing time is calculated from visa lodge date but no one is sure about it.


----------



## Panda112

I think he/she is talking about commencement email. Not everyone gets it but these days it seems to be gaining a lot of attention.



chvarma80 said:


> How do we know, it is allocated to CO officer, did you receive a mail?


----------



## Anamica23

ozbound2k said:


> Hi Guys
> When I click on Appy Visa button in Skillselect, it asks me do you want to lodge Visa,
> When I select Yes and press Ok, it takes me to IMMI site and there is has my EOI reference.
> 
> I entered few details on first page like Passport Number, National Id number and saved it. When I logged back in it didnt show my saved application. I again had to go to Skillselect, press Apply Visa and then it takes me to IMMI site where I login again and have to start entering details.
> 
> Is there some bug ?


Might be a bug, I insist and recommend you to go through the complete application and keep all the documents ready and do it in one shot


----------



## Anamica23

chvarma80 said:


> How do we know, it is allocated to CO officer, did you receive a mail?


From here: You can see different statuses

eplus


----------



## Nikarora

AC Sie said:


> Nikarora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I applied for fleet manager but in the new occupation list this occupation got removed so i chose the new occupation through vetassess and after that i got a verification call from them but since then its been more then a week i haven't received my outcome.
> So, can anybody out there tell me that how much time does vetassess take for the new skilled occupation as they already took there 6-8 weeks time for my older occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the occupation & the complexity of the case. In my experience, the whole process took 3-4 months before vetassess gave me a positive outcome.
Click to expand...

They already took 2 months for my previous occupation that they have removed. Again they'll taking the same time for my new occupation verification part??


----------



## aus0606

5 points will add to my total in November 2017. Will updating the EOI change my DOE?
And my chances for an invite post claiming those points? Invite projection, taking into consideration the current trends?


________________________________________
ANZSCO >> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
189 >> 60 points
190 >> 65 points
Self >> ACS +ve
EOI Submission >> August 2017 
PTE >> L:82 R:80 S:69 W:79 (First Attempt) 
________________________________________


----------



## aus0606

5 points will add to my total in November 2017. Will updating the EOI change my DOE?
And my chances for an invite post claiming those points? Invite projection, taking into consideration the current trends?


________________________________________
ANZSCO >> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
189 >> 60 points
190 >> 65 points
Self >> ACS +ve
EOI Submission >> August 2017 
PTE >> L:82 R:80 S:69 W:79 (First Attempt) 
________________________________________


----------



## parth1310

ozbound2k said:


> Hi Guys
> When I click on Appy Visa button in Skillselect, it asks me do you want to lodge Visa,
> When I select Yes and press Ok, it takes me to IMMI site and there is has my EOI reference.
> 
> I entered few details on first page like Passport Number, National Id number and saved it. When I logged back in it didnt show my saved application. I again had to go to Skillselect, press Apply Visa and then it takes me to IMMI site where I login again and have to start entering details.
> 
> Is there some bug ?


Fill the entire form till the last page; then save it. Happened with me as well, but was able to save it once I reached the last page.

Cheers


----------



## Sourabh123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application in Feb 2017. On 7th July I submitted last documents as was asked by CO. Apparently no document left to be submitted at the moment. Also I have added my wife and daughter to the application with payment details etc on 7th July.
> 
> But I have not received any further communication since then. Neither any application fees deducted for my wife and daughter yet.
> 
> Any idea what could be the reason and how long it is going to take?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh



Hi Experts,

Any inputs please?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Shashikv

parth1310 said:


> Fill the entire form till the last page; then save it. Happened with me as well, but was able to save it once I reached the last page.
> 
> Cheers


Keep saving after you are done with entering data for a page. Good luck


----------



## parth1310

I already received an invite on 9th Aug at 70 points for non-pro rata occupation.

However, due to some doubts I intend not to apply. And instead, I have submitted a new EOI with 60 points (deducting 10 points for experience) for 189 and 190. 

The future for a 60 pointer looks bleak at the moment; still, can someone suggest when can I get a 189 invite?


----------



## Shashikv

parth1310 said:


> I already received an invite on 9th Aug at 70 points for non-pro rata occupation.
> 
> However, due to some doubts I intend not to apply. And instead, I have submitted a new EOI with 60 points (deducting 10 points for experience) for 189 and 190.
> 
> The future for a 60 pointer looks bleak at the moment; still, can someone suggest when can I get a 189 invite?


What is the doubt with the EOI you have received ? You can't expect much with 60 points.


----------



## cheeconay

Guys, I just heard that PTE will not confirm their test results anymore after 2 years even though DIBP still may allow 3 years. Is it correct? Because I took my test in November 2015 and may have to retake if haven't received an invitation in 3 months....


----------



## parth1310

Shashikv said:


> What is the doubt with the EOI you have received ? You can't expect much with 60 points.


All of my experiences comprises of government funded fellowships; for undertaking PhD and post-doctoral research. These were exempt from tax, and technically I didn't receive any salaries. I received monthly stipends, though. These are paid fellowships with minimum 40 hours per week and relevant to my occupation (Agricultural Scientist).

VETASSESS had assessed these fellowships positively; however, I doubt that DIBP will do the same. 

Even if there is a 1% chance that DIBP might not consider these; I am not willing to take that kind of risk.

Any expert or someone who had shown PhD/post-doc fellowships as experience can you please advise?


----------



## Shashikv

parth1310 said:


> All of my experiences comprises of government funded fellowships; for undertaking PhD and post-doctoral research. These were exempt from tax, and technically I didn't receive any salaries. I received monthly stipends, though. These are paid fellowships with minimum 40 hours per week and relevant to my occupation (Agricultural Scientist).
> 
> VETASSESS had assessed these fellowships positively; however, I doubt that DIBP will do the same.
> 
> Even if there is a 1% chance that DIBP might not consider these; I am not willing to take that kind of risk.
> 
> Any expert or someone who had shown PhD/post-doc fellowships as experience can you please advise?


I see, You need to seek advice from expert, or may be someone who has done this before. I hope you get a positive response from someone very soon. All the best


----------



## seanzyc

parth1310 said:


> I already received an invite on 9th Aug at 70 points for non-pro rata occupation.
> 
> However, due to some doubts I intend not to apply. And instead, I have submitted a new EOI with 60 points (deducting 10 points for experience) for 189 and 190.
> 
> The future for a 60 pointer looks bleak at the moment; still, can someone suggest when can I get a 189 invite?


I think you will receive the invitation when the 189 cutoff comes back to 60 points.
Currently the cutoff is 70 points (refer to the latest 3 round reports)


----------



## 1448513

AmmarSuhail said:


> The new born was added on 4th May 2017 after 51 days of provisioning of requested details of new born. Medicals of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I have checked with people with similar situations. None has experienced such delays in addition of new born.
> I think the processing time till final grant is from visa lodge date. I had CO contacts in Oct and Nov 2016 and all documents/PCC were completed then. Just addition and medical of new born was completed on 9th May 2017. I do not understand any reason other than the fact that many applications are being processed with delay since last few months which was not the case in past.


(Hugs) I don't know about you, but I'm pretty frustrated and angry toward the whole thing. I mean, C'MON, this isn't even a free service and what's with all the attitude from these bureaucrats?! (Yes I'm a ***** and I don't see how difficult another person's job maybe; well neither do y'all know mine, suckers.) If it's any consolation, you're not alone, bud. You are rightfully entitled to your feelings, your genuine genuine feelings. Every time a grant is reported with the lodge date way behind mine, I am at the edge of flipping out. Even if I have to flip out, I have no proper outlet since I'm on the job. I can't dump that on my boss/colleagues, and certainly not my friends and family. If it's anyone's fault, it's definitely the bureaucrats'. Hands down. 

Nothing is "normal" these days. Don't listen to these expert-wannbes about predictions/possible explanations and stuff unless it's backed by DATA. All I so often see is wishful thinking and conjectures leading to more misconceptions. Especially these guys who ignored the data and news openly accessible to them - I had my share of the likes of them telling me the delay is not due to staff cut or system change. When I see these replies I give myself a face palm and shout "for God's sakes. Learn how to read. And you're good enough for skilled immigration?! I had no idea." I have a PhD, I should know (sorry if I sound braggy). To y'all who don't know how to get information, real information based on solid rock-hard research by journalist and the same, just scroll back a bit and you'll see members posting news links and data from immitracker (enough of it's-a-small-statistical-world-after-all). I can also give you a snippet here:

Waiting times for Australian visas could increase, immigration boss admits

AND here

Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts - Absolute Immigration Services

First line - "Officials in Australia have been promising to make applying for visas and citizenship faster and more efficient but now it appears that people may have to wait longer..."

and then this - "...DIBP secretary Michael Pezzullo admitted that he can give no guarantees that waiting times will not rise as more staff are working on counter terrorism."

"...The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation."

"...The confirmation that applications could be slowed comes just a few weeks after Immigration Minister Peter Dutton said visa processing would become more efficient."

The implication? Easy. NO FRIGGIN' PROMISES - and no logical explanation either. If that's not enough evidence for you, fine. Hear this - when they changed the processing time from 3 mo to 8 mo, did they issue a notification to all those who are waiting? NO. Why is there's answer to everything? COZ THEY STIPULATED NO REPLIES ON EVERYTHING USEFUL - status/confirmation about docs - hey, how am I suppose to act if you don't tell me anything? Until you finalize my rejection? (Don't think they reject people easily? Keep reading.) In Hong Kong, we can't apply for police certificate, the CNCC, without referral letter from the DIBP. When they first sent me the referral letter, they typed someone else's name and birthday, for Pete's sake (they got the passport number right, for whatever reason). I emailed/called and waited for almost 2 months before I got the letter re-issued for the application. In the meantime - NO EXPLANATION/APOLOGIES WHATSOEVER - BECAUSE THEY MAKE IT LEGAL TO NOT GIVE A DAMN (OK. I know in the country you guys are well provided and everyone's the same. Not for us immigrants. In our country, we have poor welfare systems and have to take care of our parents when they are old. We have to fight for everything. Can't you show a little respect - at all?) The last quote up there - what does it mean? THEY ARE FREE TO CHANGE ANYTHING WHERE THEY FIND CONVENIENT, PROMISES OR NOT. No reliability, whatsoever. So for those of you who still think your "logical deductions" work on them, think twice.

https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...17-07-the-most-ridiculous-refusal-letter.html
To make things worse, look at this example of operational default. They flunked a person's application (not visa 189 though) and didn't provide any course of rectification. On what grounds? NO ONE KNOWS. All I know is these bureaucrats proved from time to time to be incapable of functioning at even the least amount expected of them, despite being PAID to do ONLY ONE THING. When they make mistakes, they refuse to provide a logical explanation, let alone giving a decent apology. My personal experience - tried calling them before my application about PhD assessment. The guy didn't understand my question (btw my IELTS speaking is a 9) and turned it around and blamed me for "not understanding how the system works and you should, coz you're a PhD, right?" (way to go. Professionals.) Who has two thumbs and fails at one single job? You tell me.

The only thing that we might be going "out of line" is that we're not ranting in a separate thread - I know I know a whiner is annoying. Well okay if this happens to you then don't seek consolation from us. I will give you a "tough luck, dude!" at an accentuated pitch. 

Phew. There. I said it. Sorry, AmmarSuhail, bro you have to see this. Sorry not sorry.

P.S. Okay. Silver-lining time. Find another country to move to or engage in some indulging activities to kill time. Hopes that the grant may eventually come. Good luck y'all.
P.S.2 (Yes I'm a sour puss and a piss mouth) When I see guys getting all hot and bothered one day when they see the number of grants reported on the immitracker spiked and when the numbers went back to "normal" they're all like help-me-obi-wan-kenobi-you're-my-only-hope experiencing blues. I can't help but laugh, and sympathize, and hate myself. 'Coz I'm just like them. Now I skate and surf. Screw this. Peace out.


----------



## rocktopus

AmmarSuhail said:


> Hi Maverick,
> 
> Your application will get 11 months old on 30-AUG-2017, mine will get 11 months old on coming 22-AUG-2017. I tried to request feedback using Contact Us option in IMMI Account. It redirected me to "Complaints, Compliments and Feedback section". Further under the Visa status enquiry, it didnot collect any concern/feedback and i had no option to submit my query. For offshore users, it advise to contact local AHC which is of no use to me.
> 
> I feel that my application will approach and pass the 11 months deadline and i would not have any option but to wait. I cannot stop thinking what could possibly delay my application despite the fact that my complete documents were uploaded and acknowledged last year in Nov 2016 and medicals completed in May 2017. I see on Immi Tracker candidates who lodged in 2017 getting grant and my application still under Assessment


I'm afraid this is how it works though, we're all playing the waiting game. No email you send will make the CO go faster, but equally, you shouldn't worry that you've been forgotten - you've not. Good luck bro


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,
I have a question. I have received my VIC state sponsorship today. Currently i am in new Zealand for some official purpose. Will there be anything which may need my presence in india for next 14 days? Sorry to ask about 190 visa in this forum but just worried


----------



## rocktopus

SevenSeas said:


> (Hugs) I don't know about you, but I'm pretty frustrated and angry toward the whole thing. I mean, C'MON, this isn't even a free service and what's with all the attitude from these bureaucrats?! (Yes I'm a ***** and I don't see how difficult another person's job maybe; well neither do y'all know mine, suckers.) If it's any consolation, you're not alone, bud. You are rightfully entitled to your feelings, your genuine genuine feelings. Every time a grant is reported with the lodge date way behind mine, I am at the edge of flipping out. Even if I have to flip out, I have no proper outlet since I'm on the job. I can't dump that on my boss/colleagues, and certainly not my friends and family. If it's anyone's fault, it's definitely the bureaucrats'. Hands down.
> 
> Nothing is "normal" these days. Don't listen to these expert-wannbes about predictions/possible explanations and stuff unless it's backed by DATA. All I so often see is wishful thinking and conjectures leading to more misconceptions. Especially these guys who ignored the data and news openly accessible to them - I had my share of the likes of them telling me the delay is not due to staff cut or system change. When I see these replies I give myself a face palm and shout "for God's sakes. Learn how to read. And you're good enough for skilled immigration?! I had no idea." I have a PhD, I should know (sorry if I sound braggy). To y'all who don't know how to get information, real information based on solid rock-hard research by journalist and the same, just scroll back a bit and you'll see members posting news links and data from immitracker (enough of it's-a-small-statistical-world-after-all). I can also give you a snippet here:
> 
> Waiting times for Australian visas could increase, immigration boss admits
> 
> AND here
> 
> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts - Absolute Immigration Services
> 
> First line - "Officials in Australia have been promising to make applying for visas and citizenship faster and more efficient but now it appears that people may have to wait longer..."
> 
> and then this - "...DIBP secretary Michael Pezzullo admitted that he can give no guarantees that waiting times will not rise as more staff are working on counter terrorism."
> 
> "...The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation."
> 
> "...The confirmation that applications could be slowed comes just a few weeks after Immigration Minister Peter Dutton said visa processing would become more efficient."
> 
> The implication? Easy. NO FRIGGIN' PROMISES - and no logical explanation either. If that's not enough evidence for you, fine. Hear this - when they changed the processing time from 3 mo to 8 mo, did they issue a notification to all those who are waiting? NO. Why is there's answer to everything? COZ THEY STIPULATED NO REPLIES ON EVERYTHING USEFUL - status/confirmation about docs - hey, how am I suppose to act if you don't tell me anything? Until you finalize my rejection? (Don't think they reject people easily? Keep reading.) In Hong Kong, we can't apply for police certificate, the CNCC, without referral letter from the DIBP. When they first sent me the referral letter, they typed someone else's name and birthday, for Pete's sake (they got the passport number right, for whatever reason). I emailed/called and waited for almost 2 months before I got the letter re-issued for the application. In the meantime - NO EXPLANATION/APOLOGIES WHATSOEVER - BECAUSE THEY MAKE IT LEGAL TO NOT GIVE A DAMN (OK. I know in the country you guys are well provided and everyone's the same. Not for us immigrants. In our country, we have poor welfare systems and have to take care of our parents when they are old. We have to fight for everything. Can't you show a little respect - at all?) The last quote up there - what does it mean? THEY ARE FREE TO CHANGE ANYTHING WHERE THEY FIND CONVENIENT, PROMISES OR NOT. No reliability, whatsoever. So for those of you who still think your "logical deductions" work on them, think twice.
> 
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...17-07-the-most-ridiculous-refusal-letter.html
> To make things worse, look at this example of operational default. They flunked a person's application (not visa 189 though) and didn't provide any course of rectification. On what grounds? NO ONE KNOWS. All I know is these bureaucrats proved from time to time to be incapable of functioning at even the least amount expected of them, despite being PAID to do ONLY ONE THING. When they make mistakes, they refuse to provide a logical explanation, let alone giving a decent apology. My personal experience - tried calling them before my application about PhD assessment. The guy didn't understand my question (btw my IELTS speaking is a 9) and turned it around and blamed me for "not understanding how the system works and you should, coz you're a PhD, right?" (way to go. Professionals.) Who has two thumbs and fails at one single job? You tell me.
> 
> The only thing that we might be going "out of line" is that we're not ranting in a separate thread - I know I know a whiner is annoying. Well okay if this happens to you then don't seek consolation from us. I will give you a "tough luck, dude!" at an accentuated pitch.
> 
> Phew. There. I said it. Sorry, AmmarSuhail, bro you have to see this. Sorry not sorry.
> 
> P.S. Okay. Silver-lining time. Find another country to move to or engage in some indulging activities to kill time. Hopes that the grant may eventually come. Good luck y'all.
> P.S.2 (Yes I'm a sour puss and a piss mouth) When I see guys getting all hot and bothered one day when they see the number of grants reported on the immitracker spiked and when the numbers went back to "normal" they're all like help-me-obi-wan-kenobi-you're-my-only-hope experiencing blues. I can't help but laugh, and sympathize, and hate myself. 'Coz I'm just like them. Now I skate and surf. Screw this. Peace out.



I'm going to disagree with you here. While I understand your frustration, we all got ourselves in that situation willingly and knowingly of all the rules.

Most these rules are clearly stated at the bottom of this page:
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

The visa fee payment *is not* a contract and *does not* entitle you to any legal right against the DIBP.
The DIBP *does not* owe you apologies, acknowledgement or anything of that sort.
They can even deny your application without refund, in case you were not aware.
The posted visa processing times *do not* constitute a legal deadline.

These are all very clearly specified on the DIBP website. I am sorry if you were not aware of that, and I understand that your patience can become very thin, but the DIBP website is extremely clear about what lodging for visa mean.

In the meantime, good luck to everyone waiting. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LokiG

The maximum age for General Skilled Migration is currently 49. For the Skilled Independent Subclass 189 visa, this will be reduced to 44 from 1 July.


----------



## 1448513

rocktopus said:


> I'm going to disagree with you here. While I understand your frustration, we all got ourselves in that situation willingly and knowingly of all the rules.
> 
> Most these rules are clearly stated at the bottom of this page:
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> The visa fee payment *is not* a contract and *does not* entitle you to any legal right against the DIBP.
> The DIBP *does not* owe you apologies, acknowledgement or anything of that sort.
> They can even deny your application without refund, in case you were not aware.
> The posted visa processing times *do not* constitute a legal deadline.
> 
> These are all very clearly specified on the DIBP website. I am sorry if you were not aware of that, and I understand that your patience can become very thin, but the DIBP website is extremely clear about what lodging for visa mean.
> 
> In the meantime, good luck to everyone waiting. :fingerscrossed:


And who do you think drafted these terms?

I'm not a recalcitrant and certainly not someone who can't read.
I'm implying that you didn't look farther then the system itself - it's not the problem with the rules, it's the problem with the paradigm itself, and people taking them at face value. I know what I signed on for and I will observe 'em rules be it ridiculous or not. I'm just saying it's absurd to have these terms to begin with. Making it official or legal doesn't change the fact that they are a two-time slick bum making editions here and there whenever and wherever they find convenient. It's about disappointment in the system that PROMOTES/PROTECTS this, not whether it is legal/agreed/official/whatever-terms-you-prefer.

The last thing I need is a life lesson. If you understand me, you do. If you don't, you don't, and you never can. Period.


----------



## Panda112

References. I could clearly see the PhD screaming.

I first thought about immigration to make an early start in the career without insecurities of temporary visas. Finish my PhD before I'm too old, have a decent job and a life that I could be proud of. Didn't want to put up to the bureaucratic bull$*!* of my country. After a year of starting in 189 pathway, I am wondering if I will ever be satisfied. We are already whining about how the country is treating us and we haven't even entered there. I have started to believe that we will always be the second class citizens.

There is one thing that separates science from opinions, facts. We can analyze, extrapolate, guess, predict anyway we want, but visa grants have indeed become slow with no explanation. So many things have come to light in the last few months and I have come to the terms that this is the new truth. Visa grants will always be this slow. If it won't, good on all of us. DIBP could rub it in my face, I'll be glad to take that. But I have come to terms that life will always be this miserable even after I land.



SevenSeas said:


> (Hugs) I don't know about you, but I'm pretty frustrated and angry toward the whole thing. I mean, C'MON, this isn't even a free service and what's with all the attitude from these bureaucrats?! (Yes I'm a ***** and I don't see how difficult another person's job maybe; well neither do y'all know mine, suckers.) If it's any consolation, you're not alone, bud. You are rightfully entitled to your feelings, your genuine genuine feelings. Every time a grant is reported with the lodge date way behind mine, I am at the edge of flipping out. Even if I have to flip out, I have no proper outlet since I'm on the job. I can't dump that on my boss/colleagues, and certainly not my friends and family. If it's anyone's fault, it's definitely the bureaucrats'. Hands down.
> 
> Nothing is "normal" these days. Don't listen to these expert-wannbes about predictions/possible explanations and stuff unless it's backed by DATA. All I so often see is wishful thinking and conjectures leading to more misconceptions. Especially these guys who ignored the data and news openly accessible to them - I had my share of the likes of them telling me the delay is not due to staff cut or system change. When I see these replies I give myself a face palm and shout "for God's sakes. Learn how to read. And you're good enough for skilled immigration?! I had no idea." I have a PhD, I should know (sorry if I sound braggy). To y'all who don't know how to get information, real information based on solid rock-hard research by journalist and the same, just scroll back a bit and you'll see members posting news links and data from immitracker (enough of it's-a-small-statistical-world-after-all). I can also give you a snippet here:
> 
> Waiting times for Australian visas could increase, immigration boss admits
> 
> AND here
> 
> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts - Absolute Immigration Services
> 
> First line - "Officials in Australia have been promising to make applying for visas and citizenship faster and more efficient but now it appears that people may have to wait longer..."
> 
> and then this - "...DIBP secretary Michael Pezzullo admitted that he can give no guarantees that waiting times will not rise as more staff are working on counter terrorism."
> 
> "...The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation."
> 
> "...The confirmation that applications could be slowed comes just a few weeks after Immigration Minister Peter Dutton said visa processing would become more efficient."
> 
> The implication? Easy. NO FRIGGIN' PROMISES - and no logical explanation either. If that's not enough evidence for you, fine. Hear this - when they changed the processing time from 3 mo to 8 mo, did they issue a notification to all those who are waiting? NO. Why is there's answer to everything? COZ THEY STIPULATED NO REPLIES ON EVERYTHING USEFUL - status/confirmation about docs - hey, how am I suppose to act if you don't tell me anything? Until you finalize my rejection? (Don't think they reject people easily? Keep reading.) In Hong Kong, we can't apply for police certificate, the CNCC, without referral letter from the DIBP. When they first sent me the referral letter, they typed someone else's name and birthday, for Pete's sake (they got the passport number right, for whatever reason). I emailed/called and waited for almost 2 months before I got the letter re-issued for the application. In the meantime - NO EXPLANATION/APOLOGIES WHATSOEVER - BECAUSE THEY MAKE IT LEGAL TO NOT GIVE A DAMN (OK. I know in the country you guys are well provided and everyone's the same. Not for us immigrants. In our country, we have poor welfare systems and have to take care of our parents when they are old. We have to fight for everything. Can't you show a little respect - at all?) The last quote up there - what does it mean? THEY ARE FREE TO CHANGE ANYTHING WHERE THEY FIND CONVENIENT, PROMISES OR NOT. No reliability, whatsoever. So for those of you who still think your "logical deductions" work on them, think twice.
> 
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...17-07-the-most-ridiculous-refusal-letter.html
> To make things worse, look at this example of operational default. They flunked a person's application (not visa 189 though) and didn't provide any course of rectification. On what grounds? NO ONE KNOWS. All I know is these bureaucrats proved from time to time to be incapable of functioning at even the least amount expected of them, despite being PAID to do ONLY ONE THING. When they make mistakes, they refuse to provide a logical explanation, let alone giving a decent apology. My personal experience - tried calling them before my application about PhD assessment. The guy didn't understand my question (btw my IELTS speaking is a 9) and turned it around and blamed me for "not understanding how the system works and you should, coz you're a PhD, right?" (way to go. Professionals.) Who has two thumbs and fails at one single job? You tell me.
> 
> The only thing that we might be going "out of line" is that we're not ranting in a separate thread - I know I know a whiner is annoying. Well okay if this happens to you then don't seek consolation from us. I will give you a "tough luck, dude!" at an accentuated pitch.
> 
> Phew. There. I said it. Sorry, AmmarSuhail, bro you have to see this. Sorry not sorry.
> 
> P.S. Okay. Silver-lining time. Find another country to move to or engage in some indulging activities to kill time. Hopes that the grant may eventually come. Good luck y'all.
> P.S.2 (Yes I'm a sour puss and a piss mouth) When I see guys getting all hot and bothered one day when they see the number of grants reported on the immitracker spiked and when the numbers went back to "normal" they're all like help-me-obi-wan-kenobi-you're-my-only-hope experiencing blues. I can't help but laugh, and sympathize, and hate myself. 'Coz I'm just like them. Now I skate and surf. Screw this. Peace out.


----------



## Panda112

To everyone who lodged the visa, I can give you one suggestion:

Forget that you lodged the visa. Think of it as a lottery that you bought just coz you were bored. 

*You don't take a loan just because you bought a lottery. 189 is the same.*


----------



## 1448513

Panda112 said:


> To everyone who lodged the visa, I can give you one suggestion:
> 
> Forget that you lodged the visa. Think of it as a lottery that you bought just coz you were bored.
> 
> *You don't take a loan just because you bought a lottery. 189 is the same.*


That's sick, bro. Can't find a counter argument to that. (fist bumps)


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

Panda112 said:


> To everyone who lodged the visa, I can give you one suggestion:
> 
> Forget that you lodged the visa. Think of it as a lottery that you bought just coz you were bored.
> 
> *You don't take a loan just because you bought a lottery. 189 is the same.*


A very expensive lottery...


----------



## andreyx108b

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question. I have received my VIC state sponsorship today. Currently i am in new Zealand for some official purpose. Will there be anything which may need my presence in india for next 14 days? Sorry to ask about 190 visa in this forum but just worried


you will need PCC. but you can do it after 14 days... so nothing.


----------



## andreyx108b

Pankajkumaryadav said:


> A very expensive lottery...


with refusal rate of less then 2% this is not a lottery - its rather a long queue...


----------



## parth1310

seanzyc said:


> I think you will receive the invitation when the 189 cutoff comes back to 60 points.
> Currently the cutoff is 70 points (refer to the latest 3 round reports)


Yes that's what I thought. My invitation expires on 8th Oct; so will till Sep 2nd round. Alternatively I've submitted another EOI for 190 for ACT nomination; and have already started the nomination process. Should get the 190 invite around Sep end as well.

Will decide then which path to take.


----------



## parth1310

Shashikv said:


> I see, You need to seek advice from expert, or may be someone who has done this before. I hope you get a positive response from someone very soon. All the best


Already talked about this with my VETASSESS case officer; he can't officially comment on the issue. Visited DIBP Canberra Center earlier today; wants me to call the general helpline. Seems like will have to make that dreaded call and wait for an hour. If nothing comes through; maybe will just get some help from a visa agent.


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> To everyone who lodged the visa, I can give you one suggestion:
> 
> Forget that you lodged the visa. Think of it as a lottery that you bought just coz you were bored.
> 
> *You don't take a loan just because you bought a lottery. 189 is the same.*


F***. I took a loan. Good one!


----------



## cadimi

hasansins said:


> How did you reach official number of grants?


Omg, was so unclear this morning, it should have been Invites not Grants lolz sr bro for confusing you!


----------



## manpan18

aus0606 said:


> 5 points will add to my total in November 2017. Will updating the EOI change my DOE?
> And my chances for an invite post claiming those points? Invite projection, taking into consideration the current trends?
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> ANZSCO >> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 189 >> 60 points
> 190 >> 65 points
> Self >> ACS +ve
> EOI Submission >> August 2017
> PTE >> L:82 R:80 S:69 W:79 (First Attempt)
> ________________________________________


You will have a better chance with 70 points. 65 points will get a delayed invite. I recommend that you improve your PTE score as you seem capable.


----------



## PANZIND

manpan18 said:


> You will have a better chance with 70 points. 65 points will get a delayed invite. I recommend that you improve your PTE score as you seem capable.




Increasing points in PTE is best thing and must thing one should do. I delayed one year by avoiding to take PTE again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

Hey guys,

No offence to anyone.

It's a kind request to all that please use your brain while lodging EOI. Don't claim those points which you are not sure of. Use Consultant's help if you are not sure of claiming points. Making 70,75 points these days are directly grant of invitation in first round, however, if you think you have to cancel that invite and you're not gonna accept it, you're making other guys suffer. There are plenty guys on 60,65 even in 70 points from long time to wait for invitations. And your stupidness makes them to again. 1000 invitations per round has already limited the invitations so please please think once again while submitting EOI.


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

aus0606 said:


> 5 points will add to my total in November 2017. Will updating the EOI change my DOE?
> And my chances for an invite post claiming those points? Invite projection, taking into consideration the current trends?
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> ANZSCO >> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 189 >> 60 points
> 190 >> 65 points
> Self >> ACS +ve
> EOI Submission >> August 2017
> PTE >> L:82 R:80 S:69 W:79 (First Attempt)
> ________________________________________


Yes, DOE would change to the date your points increase/decrease.


----------



## coolgauravmonster

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa on 28th July will all documents, (PCC pending from Germany), can anyone please let me know how much time it will take to get PR?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## jazz25

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 28th July will all documents, (PCC pending from Germany), can anyone please let me know how much time it will take to get PR?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Looks like you haven't read through the recent posts 
AT this moment, the grants are really slow. DIBP says they're currently looking at granting 75% & 90% visa requests in 8 & 11 months respectively. So unless you're really lucky, it looks at this moment like a long wait.
Good Luck!!


----------



## sharma1981

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 28th July will all documents, (PCC pending from Germany), can anyone please let me know how much time it will take to get PR?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


WHats your ANZ code? points?


----------



## amigos

Hi folks,

I really now do not understand, how does DIBP prioritize in processing application?
My friend got grant today, lodged application on 12/5 and got contacted by CO for further documents on 19/7 and just provided them 3 days ago While many people already paid VAC2 (normally grant ready application stage) since even April still have no progress.

Do you have any ideas about this?


----------



## laxswa

amigos said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I really now do not understand, how does DIBP prioritize in processing application?
> My friend got grant today, lodged application on 12/5 and got contacted by CO for further documents on 19/7 and just provided them 3 days ago While many people already paid VAC2 (normally grant ready application stage) since even April still have no progress.
> 
> Do you have any ideas about this?


Some one plz ans to this query....

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

laxswa said:


> Some one plz ans to this query....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


That specific CO will be able to answer it precisely.

From here .... for the sake of answering i can say that he liked your friend name and application.


----------



## jazz25

amigos said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I really now do not understand, how does DIBP prioritize in processing application?
> My friend got grant today, lodged application on 12/5 and got contacted by CO for further documents on 19/7 and just provided them 3 days ago While many people already paid VAC2 (normally grant ready application stage) since even April still have no progress.
> 
> Do you have any ideas about this?


I don't believe anyone on this forum can answer this. No one knows except for DIBP about how they work. What we're trying to do here is collect information, and then try to establish a pattern.
The majority view here is that visa requests are processed on first come first serve basis, and may have different processing time from cases to case depending on the kind of information and documentation the applicant has provided. It also depends on how satisfied the CO handling the case is, as it determines the amount and kind of scrutiny needed on that case.


----------



## chinkyjenn

sharma1981 said:


> That specific CO will be able to answer it precisely.
> 
> From here .... for the sake of answering i can say that he liked your friend name and application.


LOL Pretty much...

It is so random these days and I must admit, it is frustating. 

Like ppl who lodged their visa in July 17 got their grants already and how about some of us who been waiting since last year? WTH DIBP


----------



## rocktopus

SevenSeas said:


> And who do you think drafted these terms?
> 
> The last thing I need is a life lesson. If you understand me, you do. If you don't, you don't, and you never can. Period.


Chill man, I was only trying to point out that being frustrated is normal, but it is part of the process. I am not trying to give you a life lesson, I have other fishes to bloody fry, but I certainly don't think I deserved such aggressive answer... 

Peace.


----------



## manpan18

SevenSeas said:


> And who do you think drafted these terms?
> 
> I'm not a recalcitrant and certainly not someone who can't read.
> I'm implying that you didn't look farther then the system itself - it's not the problem with the rules, it's the problem with the paradigm itself, and people taking them at face value. I know what I signed on for and I will observe 'em rules be it ridiculous or not. I'm just saying it's absurd to have these terms to begin with. Making it official or legal doesn't change the fact that they are a two-time slick bum making editions here and there whenever and wherever they find convenient. It's about disappointment in the system that PROMOTES/PROTECTS this, not whether it is legal/agreed/official/whatever-terms-you-prefer.
> 
> The last thing I need is a life lesson. If you understand me, you do. If you don't, you don't, and you never can. Period.


Visibility is the key to any good service standard. The plumber in my building did not work untill there was a system in place that provides visibility on what he has been upto the whole day. He will happily spend his time on Facebook and Whatsapp if there was no visibilty.


----------



## mash2017

sharma1981 said:


> That specific CO will be able to answer it precisely.
> 
> From here .... for the sake of answering i can say that he liked your friend name and application.


LOL... the bitter truth though :'( 
I also believe luck plays a big role here.. (given that u have not made a mess while applying )


----------



## manpan18

rocktopus said:


> Chill man, I was only trying to point out that being frustrated is normal, but it is part of the process. I am not trying to give you a life lesson, I have other fishes to bloody fry, but I certainly don't think I deserved such aggressive answer...
> 
> Peace.


You probably have found your purpose in life and are at peace. Let others vent out their frustration when they are frustrated. Such responses do not help if you are really trying to help.


----------



## Panda112

sharma1981 said:


> That specific CO will be able to answer it precisely.
> 
> From here .... for the sake of answering i can say that he liked your friend name and application.


Sharma ji, never failing to crack us up in difficult times. And yes, as he said, all luck and no pattern. Welcome to the gang of unlucky names.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

manpan18 said:


> You probably have found your purpose in life and are at peace. Let others vent out their frustration when they are frustrated. Such responses do not help if you are really trying to help.


Ah mate, believe me, I wish I did!


----------



## amigos

Hi,
Do you have the same problem? I cannot access the pape 1222 when clicking on, it is returned to p 1021?


----------



## jazz25

manpan18 said:


> Visibility is the key to any good service standard. The plumber in my building did not work untill there was a system in place that provides visibility on what he has been upto the whole day. He will happily spend his time on Facebook and Whatsapp if there was no visibilty.


Here's a better example 

Consider PR to be donuts from the famous confectionery (DIBP). People in large numbers queue up every day for getting a donut. All of a sudden the confectionery started making less donuts, and a lot of people had to stand in the queue for longer time in order to get the donut they wanted. The confectionery relayed a message that average waiting time for order processing has been increased from 4-6 minutes to 8-11 minutes.
People in the queue are disappointed with the delay, but the thought of enjoying the donut after getting it keeps them motivated. Some are frustrated, and they want the confectionery to clearly show them details about what stage their donut is on - Is it still a paste? Has sugar been added to it yet? Is it in the oil yet for frying? When would it be packaged & handed over?
I believe it's up to the confectionery about what level of details they want to tell to the people in queue. That's what DIBP is doing at this moment 

PS: This analogy is just for fun. Please do not grill me for this example


----------



## andreyx108b

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 28th July will all documents, (PCC pending from Germany), can anyone please let me know how much time it will take to get PR?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav



The current estimate would be 12 months, average is less than 12 months, but aim for 12 to be calm.


----------



## aks80

SevenSeas said:


> (Hugs) I don't know about you, but I'm pretty frustrated and angry toward the whole thing. I mean, C'MON, this isn't even a free service and what's with all the attitude from these bureaucrats?! (Yes I'm a ***** and I don't see how difficult another person's job maybe; well neither do y'all know mine, suckers.) If it's any consolation, you're not alone, bud. You are rightfully entitled to your feelings, your genuine genuine feelings. Every time a grant is reported with the lodge date way behind mine, I am at the edge of flipping out. Even if I have to flip out, I have no proper outlet since I'm on the job. I can't dump that on my boss/colleagues, and certainly not my friends and family. If it's anyone's fault, it's definitely the bureaucrats'. Hands down.
> 
> Nothing is "normal" these days. Don't listen to these expert-wannbes about predictions/possible explanations and stuff unless it's backed by DATA. All I so often see is wishful thinking and conjectures leading to more misconceptions. Especially these guys who ignored the data and news openly accessible to them - I had my share of the likes of them telling me the delay is not due to staff cut or system change. When I see these replies I give myself a face palm and shout "for God's sakes. Learn how to read. And you're good enough for skilled immigration?! I had no idea." I have a PhD, I should know (sorry if I sound braggy). To y'all who don't know how to get information, real information based on solid rock-hard research by journalist and the same, just scroll back a bit and you'll see members posting news links and data from immitracker (enough of it's-a-small-statistical-world-after-all). I can also give you a snippet here:
> 
> Waiting times for Australian visas could increase, immigration boss admits
> 
> AND here
> 
> Visa Wait Times to Increase Following DIBP Staff Cuts - Absolute Immigration Services
> 
> First line - "Officials in Australia have been promising to make applying for visas and citizenship faster and more efficient but now it appears that people may have to wait longer..."
> 
> and then this - "...DIBP secretary Michael Pezzullo admitted that he can give no guarantees that waiting times will not rise as more staff are working on counter terrorism."
> 
> "...The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has confirmed that wait times for Australian visas and citizenship applications are only going to worsen, thanks to hundreds of staff cuts, a massive spike in the number of lodgements being made, and the ongoing shift to greater automation."
> 
> "...The confirmation that applications could be slowed comes just a few weeks after Immigration Minister Peter Dutton said visa processing would become more efficient."
> 
> The implication? Easy. NO FRIGGIN' PROMISES - and no logical explanation either. If that's not enough evidence for you, fine. Hear this - when they changed the processing time from 3 mo to 8 mo, did they issue a notification to all those who are waiting? NO. Why is there's answer to everything? COZ THEY STIPULATED NO REPLIES ON EVERYTHING USEFUL - status/confirmation about docs - hey, how am I suppose to act if you don't tell me anything? Until you finalize my rejection? (Don't think they reject people easily? Keep reading.) In Hong Kong, we can't apply for police certificate, the CNCC, without referral letter from the DIBP. When they first sent me the referral letter, they typed someone else's name and birthday, for Pete's sake (they got the passport number right, for whatever reason). I emailed/called and waited for almost 2 months before I got the letter re-issued for the application. In the meantime - NO EXPLANATION/APOLOGIES WHATSOEVER - BECAUSE THEY MAKE IT LEGAL TO NOT GIVE A DAMN (OK. I know in the country you guys are well provided and everyone's the same. Not for us immigrants. In our country, we have poor welfare systems and have to take care of our parents when they are old. We have to fight for everything. Can't you show a little respect - at all?) The last quote up there - what does it mean? THEY ARE FREE TO CHANGE ANYTHING WHERE THEY FIND CONVENIENT, PROMISES OR NOT. No reliability, whatsoever. So for those of you who still think your "logical deductions" work on them, think twice.
> 
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...17-07-the-most-ridiculous-refusal-letter.html
> To make things worse, look at this example of operational default. They flunked a person's application (not visa 189 though) and didn't provide any course of rectification. On what grounds? NO ONE KNOWS. All I know is these bureaucrats proved from time to time to be incapable of functioning at even the least amount expected of them, despite being PAID to do ONLY ONE THING. When they make mistakes, they refuse to provide a logical explanation, let alone giving a decent apology. My personal experience - tried calling them before my application about PhD assessment. The guy didn't understand my question (btw my IELTS speaking is a 9) and turned it around and blamed me for "not understanding how the system works and you should, coz you're a PhD, right?" (way to go. Professionals.) Who has two thumbs and fails at one single job? You tell me.
> 
> The only thing that we might be going "out of line" is that we're not ranting in a separate thread - I know I know a whiner is annoying. Well okay if this happens to you then don't seek consolation from us. I will give you a "tough luck, dude!" at an accentuated pitch.
> 
> Phew. There. I said it. Sorry, AmmarSuhail, bro you have to see this. Sorry not sorry.
> 
> P.S. Okay. Silver-lining time. Find another country to move to or engage in some indulging activities to kill time. Hopes that the grant may eventually come. Good luck y'all.
> P.S.2 (Yes I'm a sour puss and a piss mouth) When I see guys getting all hot and bothered one day when they see the number of grants reported on the immitracker spiked and when the numbers went back to "normal" they're all like help-me-obi-wan-kenobi-you're-my-only-hope experiencing blues. I can't help but laugh, and sympathize, and hate myself. 'Coz I'm just like them. Now I skate and surf. Screw this. Peace out.


Now that's a rant.

10/10 for emotion.
8/10 for effort.
1/10 for brevity.


----------



## Panda112

aks85 said:


> Here's a better example
> 
> Consider PR to be donuts from the famous confectionery (DIBP). People in large numbers queue up every day for getting a donut. All of a sudden the confectionery started making less donuts, and a lot of people had to stand in the queue for longer time in order to get the donut they wanted. The confectionery relayed a message that average waiting time for order processing has been increased from 4-6 minutes to 8-11 minutes.
> People in the queue are disappointed with the delay, but the thought of enjoying the donut after getting it keeps them motivated. Some are frustrated, and they want the confectionery to clearly show them details about what stage their donut is on - Is it still a paste? Has sugar been added to it yet? Is it in the oil yet for frying? When would it be packaged & handed over?
> I believe it's up to the confectionery about what level of details they want to tell to the people in queue. That's what DIBP is doing at this moment
> 
> PS: This analogy is just for fun. Please do not grill me for this example


Haha. Good one. Actually it is up to the confectionery to decide what to tell everyone. And it did in some way tell the customers " we can't say for sure when you're doughnuts will be, so don't frown if it's later than you expect". But then again, till yesterday everyone went to the store for breakfast and got their breakfast and now when we do go to the store on a hungry stomach for breakfast, our turn may not come till dinner. It's natural then, that people on hungry stomachs ramble, shout and even fight one another.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1448513

aks80 said:


> Now that's a rant.
> 
> 10/10 for emotion.
> 8/10 for effort.
> 1/10 for brevity.


I dare you to simplify that text without missing any of the details. (Smirk)


----------



## aks80

aks85 said:


> Here's a better example
> 
> Consider PR to be donuts from the famous confectionery (DIBP). People in large numbers queue up every day for getting a donut. All of a sudden the confectionery started making less donuts, and a lot of people had to stand in the queue for longer time in order to get the donut they wanted. The confectionery relayed a message that average waiting time for order processing has been increased from 4-6 minutes to 8-11 minutes.
> People in the queue are disappointed with the delay, but the thought of enjoying the donut after getting it keeps them motivated. Some are frustrated, and they want the confectionery to clearly show them details about what stage their donut is on - Is it still a paste? Has sugar been added to it yet? Is it in the oil yet for frying? When would it be packaged & handed over?
> I believe it's up to the confectionery about what level of details they want to tell to the people in queue. That's what DIBP is doing at this moment
> 
> PS: This analogy is just for fun. Please do not grill me for this example


An extremely expensive donut to boot.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aks85 said:


> Here's a better example
> 
> Consider PR to be donuts from the famous confectionery (DIBP). People in large numbers queue up every day for getting a donut. All of a sudden the confectionery started making less donuts, and a lot of people had to stand in the queue for longer time in order to get the donut they wanted. The confectionery relayed a message that average waiting time for order processing has been increased from 4-6 minutes to 8-11 minutes.
> People in the queue are disappointed with the delay, but the thought of enjoying the donut after getting it keeps them motivated. Some are frustrated, and they want the confectionery to clearly show them details about what stage their donut is on - Is it still a paste? Has sugar been added to it yet? Is it in the oil yet for frying? When would it be packaged & handed over?
> I believe it's up to the confectionery about what level of details they want to tell to the people in queue. That's what DIBP is doing at this moment
> 
> PS: This analogy is just for fun. Please do not grill me for this example


Good one aks85  and it makes sense. 

Getting frustrated, ranting and fuming out is a part of the process and at some point in time it gets the better off everyone and nobody can escape. 

However, that negativity pushes one to the corner and it happened to me as well but then again I keep reminding myself " *Success is Not Final and Failure is Not Fatal. The Courage to Continue despite the odds is the only attribute that Counts*".

No matter what, each one of us consciously moved into this terrain very well aware of the journey, so instead of focusing on the destination, enjoy the journey with its upheavals as for every element in life there is a precise time to happen. If it is meant to happen it will eventually and if it is not, I would think personally that it is not good for the oneself period. 

We need to learn, un-learn and re-learn and this is inevitable. 

"Godspeed folks to all of us".

Looks like the CO's rush to their Friday parties too soon and get up late and lazy till end of Monday  .


----------



## aks80

SevenSeas said:


> I dare you to simplify that text without missing any of the details. (Smirk)


I might take you up on that dare later in the evening  We all need to entertain ourselves while we wait.


----------



## jazz25

Maverick_VJ said:


> Good one aks85  and it makes sense.
> 
> Getting frustrated, ranting and fuming out is a part of the process and at some point in time it gets the better off everyone and nobody can escape.
> 
> However, that negativity pushes one to the corner and it happened to me as well but then again I keep reminding myself " *Success is Not Final and Failure is Not Fatal. The Courage to Continue despite the odds is the only attribute that Counts*".
> 
> No matter what, each one of us consciously moved into this terrain very well aware of the journey, so instead of focusing on the destination, enjoy the journey with its upheavals as for every element in life there is a precise time to happen. If it is meant to happen it will eventually and if it is not, I would think personally that it is not good for the oneself period.
> 
> We need to learn, un-learn and re-learn and this is inevitable.
> 
> "Godspeed folks to all of us".
> 
> Looks like the CO's rush to their Friday parties too soon and get up late and lazy till end of Monday  .


Your donut is almost ready 
Good Luck!


----------



## hasansins

Oh my god they even further increased processing times. 11 months %75 and 15 months %90 :/


----------



## Sammani

hasansins said:


> Oh my god they even further increased processing times. 11 months %75 and 15 months %90 :/




OMG ... for 190 also same


----------



## omsaibaba

hasansins said:


> Oh my god they even further increased processing times. 11 months %75 and 15 months %90 :/


where did you see this?


----------



## jazz25

hasansins said:


> Oh my god they even further increased processing times. 11 months %75 and 15 months %90 :/


----------



## hasansins

omsaibaba said:


> where did you see this?


Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## omsaibaba

hasansins said:


> Global visa and citizenship processing times


thanks...this is frustrating


----------



## omsaibaba

weired.. 2 cases filled in May for Software Eng category got PR today..luck champs


----------



## jazz25

omsaibaba said:


> thanks...this is frustrating


As our friend Panda112 said, this might be the new normal. Let's be ready for the bumpy ride ahead..


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aks85 said:


> Your donut is almost ready
> Good Luck!


It looks like but I am in the Queue waiting while Drive Thru folks (recent lodgements) are messing up my order  as they are short of staff and moreover this Friday's and Monday's are to be blamed 

Cheers


----------



## deorox

amigos said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I really now do not understand, how does DIBP prioritize in processing application?
> My friend got grant today, lodged application on 12/5 and got contacted by CO for further documents on 19/7 and just provided them 3 days ago While many people already paid VAC2 (normally grant ready application stage) since even April still have no progress.
> 
> Do you have any ideas about this?


I have the same lodgement date as your friend and was contacted on 17/7. I started to refresh my email (hoping for THAT ONE EMAIL) every few minutes after reading this post haha. But no, there is no pattern or prediction regarding the grants.


----------



## 1448513

rocktopus said:


> Chill man, I was only trying to point out that being frustrated is normal, but it is part of the process. I am not trying to give you a life lesson, I have other fishes to bloody fry, but I certainly don't think I deserved such aggressive answer...
> 
> Peace.


Look. I ain't exactly the warm-and-fuzzy type. I react according to what's thrown at me. You saying how you "feel sorry" for me for not being aware to certain truth reverberated in my ears and it translates into you assuming I don't know how the world runs and you being the better, enough to tell me what's and what's not. I can be rough around the edges, and that's my way of saying "if you don't want 'em fingers bitten, don't point them at me and tell me what I should or should not do. Everyone has a dang life story but I don't go late-night-infomercial on everyone I met. So get off my case, dude." Just typical animalistic stand-your-ground reaction. I may misunderstand others in the process but I find it more important to me to make sure people don't mistake me for a fool, and if I have to burn a few bridges along the way, so be it.

Having said that, I don't dislike anyone in particular and you can keep them comments coming. Just...maybe not in that tone - if you wish to have a chill chat - especially when you can practically see the steam coming off my body after all that crap I wrote there.


----------



## rocktopus

SevenSeas said:


> You saying how you "feel sorry" for me for not being aware to certain truth reverberated in my ears and it translates into you assuming I don't know how the world runs and you being the better, enough to tell me what's and what's not.


Wow, okay. Yeah no, that genuinely wasn't my intent at all and I'd certainly never presume to be better than anyone.


----------



## TravelWorld

*Stop with the rant! Now!*



SevenSeas said:


> Look. I ain't exactly the warm-and-fuzzy type. I react according to what's thrown at me. You saying how you "feel sorry" for me for not being aware to certain truth reverberated in my ears and it translates into you assuming I don't know how the world runs and you being the better, enough to tell me what's and what's not. I can be rough around the edges, and that's my way of saying "if you don't want 'em fingers bitten, don't point them at me and tell me what I should or should not do. Everyone has a dang life story but I don't go late-night-infomercial on everyone I met. So get off my case, dude." Just typical animalistic stand-your-ground reaction. I may misunderstand others in the process but I find it more important to me to make sure people don't mistake me for a fool, and if I have to burn a few bridges along the way, so be it.
> 
> Having said that, I don't dislike anyone in particular and you can keep them comments coming. Just...maybe not in that tone - if you wish to have a chill chat - especially when you can practically see the steam coming off my body after all that crap I wrote there.


You have been ranting all morning long mate and here is the thing - nobody cares! Nobody cares whether you get a grant or not or whether you have a Ph.D or how you are trying to explain your innermost self to the rest of the world - "I am not warm and fuzzy and will bite fingers if you point them at me" - okay - who cares? You dislike the rest of us here! Go ahead! You are against how DIBP works - well guess what? they don't give two hoots either!

This is essentially a support group where everyone has the right to say as they please - logical or not - if you don't like something then choose to ignore them please will ya? Enough with those juvenile personality threats please! At best people can sympathise with your situation but hey lets be clear - nobody gives a rats a** at the end of the day!

If you have these many problems - consider withdrawing your application mate and being at peace in your own place! But please stop with this "I am the smartest and I have the most problems and the rest of the world does not know how to read data yada yada yada"!

I have a feeling that being the person you are, you will probably say something smug. But consider me in the 'don't give a damn list to whatever you have to say going forward'

Cheers!


----------



## 1448513

Thank you guys. I can see a lot of frustration expressed due to those seemingly random grant schedules, especially grants to people who lodged like sssssuper-recently. Finally. So it's not just me feeling that it's a OMG/WTF ridiculous issue. Now that's a response I wanna elicit from y'all. My job here is done. We might not have the answer ever but the camaraderie alone is enough.


----------



## mm77171

Sitting in my office, I feel like screaming and tearing apart everything after this .



hasansins said:


> Oh my god they even further increased processing times. 11 months %75 and 15 months %90 :/


----------



## rocktopus

TravelWorld said:


> You have been ranting all morning long mate and here is the thing - nobody cares! Nobody cares whether you get a grant or not or whether you have a Ph.D or how you are trying to explain your innermost self to the rest of the world - "I am not warm and fuzzy and will bite fingers if you point them at me" - okay - who cares? You dislike the rest of us here! Go ahead! You are against how DIBP works - well guess what? they don't give two hoots either!
> 
> This is essentially a support group where everyone has the right to say as they please - logical or not - if you don't like something then choose to ignore them please will ya? Enough with those juvenile personality threats please! At best people can sympathise with your situation but hey lets be clear - nobody gives a rats a** at the end of the day!
> 
> If you have these many problems - consider withdrawing your application mate and being at peace in your own place! But please stop with this "I am the smartest and I have the most problems and the rest of the world does not know how to read data yada yada yada"!
> 
> I have a feeling that being the person you are, you will probably say something smug. But consider me in the 'don't give a damn list to whatever you have to say going forward'
> 
> Cheers!


Careful bro, you probably want to keep those pretty fingers of yours... :eek2:


----------



## jazz25

rocktopus said:


> careful bro, you probably want to keep those pretty fingers of yours... :eek2:


lol :d


----------



## deorox

mm77171 said:


> Sitting in my office, I feel like screaming and tearing apart everything after this .


This is for the month of July, where we rarely saw any recent grants. Come September, I am pretty sure it will decrease to 6 months or so based on August grants.


----------



## TravelWorld

rocktopus said:


> Careful bro, you probably want to keep those pretty fingers of yours... :eek2:


Haha -enough of these empty online threats - people need to learn how to do some frustration management!!


----------



## 1448513

rocktopus said:


> Careful bro, you probably want to keep those pretty fingers of yours... :eek2:


Nah he/she wouldn't give a damn, and I'm too juvenile to bite too.


----------



## aks80

mm77171 said:


> Sitting in my office, I feel like screaming and tearing apart everything after this .


Just do it. Let us know what happens next.

*Grabs popcorn and sits on chair*


----------



## kennedy07

hcart said:


> People who are really frustrated that their visa isn't getting granted need to have some patience.
> I know it is hard and I understand through the discussion so far that most applicants in this forum are offshore.
> But it's hard even for people who are applying onshore; we have the same processing times and are going through the same predicament. in my case, for example,
> I have got my bridging visa but it cannot be activated because my current student visa is active till my studies end late this year nothing wrong in it, just the work restrictions are a bit different(read limited).
> 
> I lodged my visa on 10th of April, the case officer got back to me on 21st April asking me to submit some documents. I submitted them on 26th of April.
> 
> Since then the only communication I have had was one reply which my agent got on contacting the case officer. Which as I have mentioned earlier in the forum was very generic but was heavily suggesting that the delay was due to the quota of visas reaching to it's limits.
> 
> Unlike most offshore application I see here, I am single and I have no dependents(checking their documents might get the whole file delayed) I have no experience(the verification of which might explain the delay)
> 
> But still there is this delay which is painful.
> 
> And I want to reiterate what Sultan_Azam said;
> there is a considerable struggle after you come here.
> 
> Everyone here seems very educated and making an assumption that you will be landing in utopia is not wise there is an initial struggle in any new place and Australia is no different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


Whao mate, our cases are exactly the same! Valar Morghulis!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Ok folks! while we got busy with our ranting, though some folks discredit immitracker, I personally do not as some number is really worthy to track better than none at all.

It records 5 grants 3 from India, 1 from Vietnam and 1 from Philippines spanning from May 2016 to May 2017 across Civil Engineer, S/W Engineer, Ship's Officer.

Congrats to all those granted folks and all the best to all of us.


----------



## gurimaan

Hello Folks,

Unfortunately, no news coming for Telecom Network Engineers on Immitracker.
I thought of my case to be quite simple with 3.8 experience of one Multinational company.
No CO contact or news from DIBP. I logged and paid fees on 5th June.
What can be done in this scenario aside from waiting,

Regards
Gurimaan


----------



## suhasaraos

Looking at the latest update on timelines (11 to 15 months) and comparing it with data from immitracker, I am getting a sense of optimism actually! The metrics they are putting up are of past performance and not necessarily representative of future. The 11 to 15 Months timeline is for the month of July 2017, previously it was 8 to 11 months for the month of June 2017. If I recollect it right, it was more like 3-5 months for the months like April. 

From Immitracker
April had 127 grants - Here the processing time was 3 to 5 months.
June had 57 grants - The processing time was changed to 8 to 11 months
July had 28 grants - The processing time is changed to 11 to 15 months. 

Now Aug has already seen 53 invites - most of them in last 10 days or so, if the same trend continues we might be hitting about 100 this month - Based on this assumption, a simple math puts this number at 5-8months. (Hopefully, we will see this in their next monthly update)

Again keeping my fingers crossed and wishing everyone the very best.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gurimaan said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Unfortunately, no news coming for Telecom Network Engineers on Immitracker.
> I thought of my case to be quite simple with 3.8 experience of one Multinational company.
> No CO contact or news from DIBP. I logged and paid fees on 5th June.
> What can be done in this scenario aside from waiting,
> 
> Regards
> Gurimaan


As you are aware that the time lines have drastically increased, you need to be patient as it depends on a lot of things other than the ANZCO code. There were instances where a single CO contact was not made in more than year and yet the cases were granted the PR. 

So, please be patient and get busy with your work, family and friends as that is what I am doing


----------



## laxswa

gurimaan said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Unfortunately, no news coming for Telecom Network Engineers on Immitracker.
> I thought of my case to be quite simple with 3.8 experience of one Multinational company.
> No CO contact or news from DIBP. I logged and paid fees on 5th June.
> What can be done in this scenario aside from waiting,
> 
> Regards
> Gurimaan


I am waiting since march 6 brother!!! with one co contact on 22nd march for emoployment evidence....its silence ever since then...my profession in telecommunications engineer.now my question is: does occupation have anything to do with visa??? 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemulurin

OMG!!!! So the new processing times are 11-15 Months?

Its sick:frusty:


----------



## sharma1981

laxswa said:


> I am waiting since march 6 brother!!! with one co contact on 22nd march for emoployment evidence....its silence ever since then...my profession in telecommunications engineer.now my question is: does occupation have anything to do with visa???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Your past occupation authenticity has surely to do everything will VISA. I guess you should take comfort in the thought that your case is pending with CO. There are many people who didn't get even a single CO contact.


----------



## laxswa

sharma1981 said:


> Your past occupation authenticity has surely to do everything will VISA. I guess you should take comfort in the thought that your case is pending with CO. There are many people who didn't get even a single CO contact.


There is no question about the authenticity bro...i am a pure telecom engineer...and my employers are aligned to acknowledge me.. iwas asking about dfrnt ANZSCO codes...might have sth to do with visa grants...like very few telco professionals getting visas these days....


----------



## bulop

If they grant everone very quickly, how job market will be ? They can decrease quota but increase whole processing time would be fair.


----------



## sharma1981

laxswa said:


> There is no question about the authenticity bro...i am a pure telecom engineer...and my employers are aligned to acknowledge me.. iwas asking about dfrnt ANZSCO codes...might have sth to do with visa grants...like very few telco professionals getting visas these days....


OK. Your line wasn't clear to me earlier and that too combined with CO asking for employment letter.

Probably CO is just validating the applications details and awaiting for any verification details. In any case your file did get picked up by CO earlier and that too after ~2 months after VISA lodge which is more or less same for all occupations at the moment. As it turns out, CO felt the need for more docs and now he might not have revisited back.


----------



## deorox

laxswa said:


> There is no question about the authenticity bro...i am a pure telecom engineer...and my employers are aligned to acknowledge me.. iwas asking about dfrnt ANZSCO codes...might have sth to do with visa grants...like very few telco professionals getting visas these days....


I have seen high demand occupations like Nurses, school teachers, solicitors, construction managers etc, are processed faster than any other occupation recently.


----------



## sharma1981

bulop said:


> If they grant everone very quickly, how job market will be ? They can decrease quota but increase whole processing time would be fair.


I am sure many 60 and 65 pointers who are yet to lodge their VISA will be searching for your physical address after seeing above post !!!


----------



## jithooos

Being active on this forum is one best way to pass time !!! 

By the way one guy with Occupation -Ships officer got his grant today. This profession is no more in MLTSSL. We in this forum had a discussion about this few days back to confirm whether such application will be given least priority. So now it's clear that DIBP is processing all application in same priority as per their respective subclass regardless whether it's still there in the list or not. What Andrey said was indeed right- no delay no priorities for any removed occupations. 

Cheers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

omsaibaba said:


> where did you see this?


https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## bulop

The thing is when I started to think about applying PR, I was more concerned with my future salary package rather than living in Aus. Hoping for all to get 6 digit salary  thats my target.


----------



## laxswa

sharma1981 said:


> OK. Your line wasn't clear to me earlier and that too combined with CO asking for employment letter.
> 
> Probably CO is just validating the applications details and awaiting for any verification details. In any case your file did get picked up by CO earlier and that too after ~2 months after VISA lodge which is more or less same for all occupations at the moment. As it turns out, CO felt the need for more docs and now he might not have revisited back.


Nope bro i got co contact within 16 days of my visa lodge... not 2 months...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

Shashikv said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


There is an addtional thing mentioned there :: for the month ending 31st july 2017....

Whats that [email protected] by?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

laxswa said:


> Nope bro i got co contact within 16 days of my visa lodge... not 2 months...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Great then. I think your file got into processing pretty quickly. Had CO not found any need for further document it would have been in different state. 

I guess you need to accept this delay (which i am sure you already have) because it could be due to next stage processing after CO is pleased OR may be waiting for CO attention again due to lots of delays across all occupations


----------



## mash2017

bulop said:


> If they grant everone very quickly, how job market will be ? They can decrease quota but increase whole processing time would be fair.


In my humble opinion, they should have actually controlled issuing invitations instead of delaying visa granting process. That way they could have offered a better service for those who paid hefty amount of money without keeping them waiting for unknown reasons. on the other hand, people who have not paid those dollars can just opt out if they do not wish to wait for so long. I believe it is fair for both parties. 
But no one said life is fair hwell:


----------



## sharma1981

mash2017 said:


> In my humble opinion, they should have actually controlled issuing invitations instead of delaying visa granting process. That way they could have offered a better service for those who paid hefty amount of money without keeping them waiting for unknown reasons. on the other hand, people who have not paid those dollars can just opt out if they do not wish to wait for so long. I believe it is fair for both parties.
> But no one said life is fair hwell:


I guess they have already accepted part of your suggestion by putting a cap of 1000 on the number on invites.


----------



## jithooos

laxswa said:


> There is an addtional thing mentioned there :: for the month ending 31st july 2017....
> 
> Whats that [email protected] by?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




The current processing time frame which they have published is calculated basis the grants issued till July 31st. 

It's a dynamic element and can vary in upcoming months. I believe that's what they mean. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preet123

Dear All,

I applied EOI under 263312 with 65 points on 2 july 2017. can any one suggest according to current situation is it better to apply for 190, if so then do the modification in EOI going to change my queue for 189 is it ?

Regards
Preet


----------



## bhupendrababun

Experts of the forum, please can anyone provide a genuine answer to the below query/queries list?

The new timelines provided on the DIBP websites (11-15 months of processing time), are applicable for the ongoing applicants or else for the new ones?

If this is applicable for the ongoing applications then all most all of the applicants has to redo their PCC and medicals since the CO will insists us to do. Except the ones who got their visas in this timeframe.

And if they redo their PCC & medicals after the 11months of the processing timeframe then, the new processing timelines will be applicable to the existing applicant at that point of time, right? correct me if I`m wrong. 

If so, then at that point of time if the processing timelines have become worst and the timelines have been amended to +24months(seeing the current trend it might happen or it may not also so lets work on the worst scenario, hence 24 months) 

then, whether the applicant has to wait for the next 24 months, right? That means the cumulative processing time will be 11+24 months ~ 3 years 

Hope to find out a truthful answer.

cheers


----------



## bulop

This is not ongoing. This data reflects granted applications. Am I wrong ?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bhupendrababun said:


> Experts of the forum, please can anyone provide a genuine answer to the below query/queries list?
> 
> The new timelines provided on the DIBP websites (11-15 months of processing time), are applicable for the ongoing applicants or else for the new ones?
> 
> If this is applicable for the ongoing applications then all most all of the applicants has to redo their PCC and medicals since the CO will insists us to do. Except the ones who got their visas in this timeframe.
> 
> And if they redo their PCC & medicals after the 11months of the processing timeframe then, the new processing timelines will be applicable to the existing applicant at that point of time, right? correct me if I`m wrong.
> 
> If so, then at that point of time if the processing timelines have become worst and the timelines have been amended to +24months(seeing the current trend it might happen or it may not also so lets work on the worst scenario, hence 24 months)
> 
> then, whether the applicant has to wait for the next 24 months, right? That means the cumulative processing time will be 11+24 months ~ 3 years
> 
> Hope to find out a truthful answer.
> 
> cheers


Since last September onwards the grants had seen a dip and regarding your query of the time window, all I can say is true as my visa lodgement date was 30th Sept 2016 and I will be completing 11 months this 30th Aug 2017.:frusty: .

Likewise there are a bunch of folks since last September who are awaiting and the time lines have started to slip and slide with the new 2017 lodged visas too (majority of them) falling in this time window. Please note that there are some folks who got and will always get the grants contrary to the delays. However, majority of folks will experience this delay and with today's updated processing times, your prediction of 11+ months is for sure but might be capped around 15+ to 18+ months if not 24+ months, I hope much to the new applicants relief, however only time will tell the tale as we move ahead.

Well ! There are always some cases which defeat these timelines either ways getting grants earlier as well sliding over the capped time limit, so just keep your fingers crossed.

Good luck mate.


----------



## sumitgupta22

suhasaraos said:


> Looking at the latest update on timelines (11 to 15 months) and comparing it with data from immitracker, I am getting a sense of optimism actually! The metrics they are putting up are of past performance and not necessarily representative of future. The 11 to 15 Months timeline is for the month of July 2017, previously it was 8 to 11 months for the month of June 2017. If I recollect it right, it was more like 3-5 months for the months like April.
> 
> From Immitracker
> April had 127 grants - Here the processing time was 3 to 5 months.
> June had 57 grants - The processing time was changed to 8 to 11 months
> July had 28 grants - The processing time is changed to 11 to 15 months.
> 
> Now Aug has already seen 53 invites - most of them in last 10 days or so, if the same trend continues we might be hitting about 100 this month - Based on this assumption, a simple math puts this number at 5-8months. (Hopefully, we will see this in their next monthly update)
> 
> Again keeping my fingers crossed and wishing everyone the very best.


Agree


----------



## sumitgupta22

bhupendrababun said:


> Experts of the forum, please can anyone provide a genuine answer to the below query/queries list?
> 
> The new timelines provided on the DIBP websites (11-15 months of processing time), are applicable for the ongoing applicants or else for the new ones?
> 
> If this is applicable for the ongoing applications then all most all of the applicants has to redo their PCC and medicals since the CO will insists us to do. Except the ones who got their visas in this timeframe.
> 
> And if they redo their PCC & medicals after the 11months of the processing timeframe then, the new processing timelines will be applicable to the existing applicant at that point of time, right? correct me if I`m wrong.
> 
> If so, then at that point of time if the processing timelines have become worst and the timelines have been amended to +24months(seeing the current trend it might happen or it may not also so lets work on the worst scenario, hence 24 months)
> 
> then, whether the applicant has to wait for the next 24 months, right? That means the cumulative processing time will be 11+24 months ~ 3 years
> 
> Hope to find out a truthful answer.
> 
> cheers


This timeline is for July'17 month. In July, we observed very few grants that too mostly 2016 ones. It was expected to increase. However, in current month, there is a substantial increase in the grants and a lot of 2017 applications have been processed. Therefor, it is expected that these timelines will decrease substantially next month (around 20th September).


----------



## bhupendrababun

Maverick_VJ said:


> Since last September onwards the grants had seen a dip and regarding your query of the time window, all I can say is true as my visa lodgement date was 30th Sept 2016 and I will be completing 11 months this 30th Aug 2017.:frusty: .


So if the applicant has hasnt received his grant in these stipulated timeframe then he cant even raise a query through telecom or by enquiring it through online form to DIBP because they will reluctantly shoot them back with a automated mail stating to follow the timelines provided on their website.

So a applicant who`s application is in assessment or about to lodge his visa should not expect / bother about his visa for the next 11 / 15 / 24 months untill CO raises a query on his submittals and then he should reply back again and wait as per the timelines at that point of time.

Right?

Cheers


----------



## Mannath

Hi All,

Please help me with the answers for the below queries -

1) Does receiving an IMMI Commencement mail mean that the application is subjected for more verification and there by grant is delayed?

2) I am asking this because in some of the threads I've read like, only the application which requires more time to process are bound to receive this email? Is that correct?or any data to prove that?

Just being anxious.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## manpan18

hasansins said:


> Oh my god they even further increased processing times. 11 months %75 and 15 months %90 :/


What we need to understand is that thats the calculated average timeframe of the previous grants. I don't know why they refer the average of the previous grants as their service standard. I seriously don't. So July was a draught and August they are clearing backlogs which are mostly applications that are more than a year old. Add all that up and ... Voilla ... 11 and 15 months. I would not worry too much about it. If they increase their pace, the average will come down. May be not drastically but it will. Again, why the eff the past average is stated as the service standard?

This is the standard now!
Why? What happened?
Because that's how long we took in the past!
Reason?
May be we are lazy! Live with it.
But that's the average then not your standard. Right?
You ask too many questions. <*SNIP*> *See Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sharma1981

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with the answers for the below queries -
> 
> 1) Does receiving an IMMI Commencement mail mean that the application is subjected for more verification and there by grant is delayed?
> 
> 2) I am asking this because in some of the threads I've read like, only the application which requires more time to process are bound to receive this email? Is that correct?or any data to prove that?
> 
> Just being anxious.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


1. No
2. No


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bhupendrababun said:


> So if the applicant has hasnt received his grant in these stipulated timeframe then he cant even raise a query through telecom or by enquiring it through online form to DIBP because they will reluctantly shoot them back with a automated mail stating to follow the timelines provided on their website.
> 
> So a applicant who`s application is in assessment or about to lodge his visa should not expect / bother about his visa for the next 11 / 15 / 24 months untill CO raises a query on his submittals and then he should reply back again and wait as per the timelines at that point of time.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Cheers


In the current trend of things posting a query after 8 months is logical only to ensure that ALL IZZZ WELL . 

With these increased timelines it is nothing much, one can do but to endure the inevitable wait times as the majority of the folks are experiencing.


----------



## omsaibaba

sumitgupta22 said:


> Agree


good analysis
..hope this is true


----------



## raunak

Hi guys. I have a few questions.

1. Does DIBP do employment verification for work experience where we're not claiming any points? I have 8 years of work experience and ACS deducted first two years which were in my first organization. I've spent the next 6 years in my current organization and the verification here happened yesterday (my HR told me she got an email). Will verification happen for my first company too?

2. I had lodged my visa application on 15th Feb 2017, received CO contact in March and provided information on 20th March. The last update is the employment verification that happened yesterday. How much time can I expect on average after the employment verification is done?

BTW not sure if it matters but I have 75 points and had applied for 189 for 261312 Developer Programmer.


----------



## omsaibaba

mash2017 said:


> In my humble opinion, they should have actually controlled issuing invitations instead of delaying visa granting process. That way they could have offered a better service for those who paid hefty amount of money without keeping them waiting for unknown reasons. on the other hand, people who have not paid those dollars can just opt out if they do not wish to wait for so long. I believe it is fair for both parties.
> But no one said life is fair hwell:



Yes agreed. This is perfect way of doing this..after invitation keeping peoplein Q for longer times doesnt make sense...


----------



## zaback21

bulop said:


> If they grant everone very quickly, how job market will be ? They can decrease quota but increase whole processing time would be fair.


In a country of 24 million population, you think 43,990 people every year is going to cause all the trouble in the job market. There are some occupation which are in severe shortage and quicker grant will help Australia than cause issues. In any case, immigrants bring jobs when they come to a new country.

The issue is DIBP doesn't have enough budget and/or manpower to process visa application quickly. They give visa to that number of people (43,990) anyway, whether earlier or later. Later is what causes people to suffer and also Australia too.


----------



## zaback21

And to further add for people saying delaying grant and/or invite is helping DIBP control immigration and job market:

It's not. Because DIBP didn't reduce invite but rather kept quota same for all pro rata and almost doubled the number of Accounting guys and also introduced a new 1000 places for 262112 ICT Security Specialist. And DIBP is going to invite 43,990 people for 189 at the end of the year anyway as they did last year. It's just too many people are now applying with more EOI which is causing more competition and nothing else. Invite and grant numbers are still same. 

Let's assume two scenario: 

Scenario 1: DIBP is issuing grant on average at a processing time of 30 days for 189 and people can immigrate in 30 days and total number of grant each year is kept at 43,990.

Scenario 2: DIBP is issuing grant on average at a processing time of 12 months for 189 and people now can immigrate after 12 months and total number of grant each year is still kept at 43,990.

So, the only issue is DIBP is understaffed and not doing the visa processing as quickly as they used to do. That's just one possibility. More security checks could be another one. 

Number of people immigrating has no issues between the two scenario (since it's same in both cases). The only difference is suffering of people.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Hi All;

Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.


Congratulations and all the very best in your OZ endeavors.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.


Congrats..and your timeline plz!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## preet123

Dear all,

I applied under 263312 with 65 points on 2 july , I am waiting for EOI according to current situation ca any one suggest.

1. is it ok to wait for 189 or I got for 190
2. if I opt 190 then my current EOI queue will impact after modification
3. or can I submit new EOI

please suggest best

Regards
Preet[/U]


----------



## manpan18

Grants are flowing so all seems to be getting back to normal. Congrats to those who got the grant this week. Let's look forward to next week.


----------



## Kulwinder84

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

Maverick_VJ said:


> Ok folks! while we got busy with our ranting, though some folks discredit immitracker, I personally do not as some number is really worthy to track better than none at all.
> 
> It records 5 grants 3 from India, 1 from Vietnam and 1 from Philippines spanning from May 2016 to May 2017 across Civil Engineer, S/W Engineer, Ship's Officer.
> 
> Congrats to all those granted folks and all the best to all of us.


VJ whats this Global FB Qu/ Resp in your signature mate?


----------



## TravelWorld

gurimaan said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Unfortunately, no news coming for Telecom Network Engineers on Immitracker.
> I thought of my case to be quite simple with 3.8 experience of one Multinational company.
> No CO contact or news from DIBP. I logged and paid fees on 5th June.
> What can be done in this scenario aside from waiting,
> 
> Regards
> Gurimaan


Do you mean 5th June 2017 mate? If yes then please know that the queue is pretty long. Not that it matters a lot (given the queue) but putting up your points etc. in your signature will also help!

Cheers!


----------



## sharma1981

TravelWorld said:


> Do you mean 5th June 2017 mate? If yes then please know that the queue is pretty long. Not that it matters a lot (given the queue) but putting up your points etc. in your signature will also help!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi

Can you share that what exactly CO requested upon contact?


----------



## TravelWorld

suhasaraos said:


> Looking at the latest update on timelines (11 to 15 months) and comparing it with data from immitracker, I am getting a sense of optimism actually! The metrics they are putting up are of past performance and not necessarily representative of future. The 11 to 15 Months timeline is for the month of July 2017, previously it was 8 to 11 months for the month of June 2017. If I recollect it right, it was more like 3-5 months for the months like April.
> 
> From Immitracker
> April had 127 grants - Here the processing time was 3 to 5 months.
> June had 57 grants - The processing time was changed to 8 to 11 months
> July had 28 grants - The processing time is changed to 11 to 15 months.
> 
> Now Aug has already seen 53 invites - most of them in last 10 days or so, if the same trend continues we might be hitting about 100 this month - Based on this assumption, a simple math puts this number at 5-8months. (Hopefully, we will see this in their next monthly update)
> 
> Again keeping my fingers crossed and wishing everyone the very best.


Makes (logical) sense!


----------



## TravelWorld

mash2017 said:


> In my humble opinion, they should have actually controlled issuing invitations instead of delaying visa granting process. That way they could have offered a better service for those who paid hefty amount of money without keeping them waiting for unknown reasons. on the other hand, people who have not paid those dollars can just opt out if they do not wish to wait for so long. I believe it is fair for both parties.
> But no one said life is fair hwell:


Could not agree more mate. As crisply put as it can be!


----------



## TravelWorld

sharma1981 said:


> I guess they have already accepted part of your suggestion by putting a cap of 1000 on the number on invites.


Where did you get that information mate? Link please? Sounds like a sensible thing if you ask me!


----------



## sharma1981

TravelWorld said:


> Where did you get that information mate? Link please? Sounds like a sensible thing if you ask me!


There is a cap of 1000 per round of invite for 189. Its published everywhere.

You can verify it in last 3 invite results as well

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-2


----------



## Maverick_VJ

TravelWorld said:


> VJ whats this Global FB Qu/ Resp in your signature mate?


Once my delay window was past beyond 8 months, I wanted to just shake up my case and hence requested a feedback on their Global Feedback online form for Complaints/Suggestions/Requests. 

From your immiaccount you have a Help and Support Tab under which there is client feedback tab which takes you to a page of an online form where in some basic details of the respective case is filed and then DIBP responds back in a fortnight. Their response is standard and I do not suggest to lodge a feedback if you are under 8 months window. If there is a regular CO Contact then there is no issue however if there is no CO Contact or also if there is no response after the initial contact , then it is advisable to get an update.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.



congratulations and wish you a wonderful life ahead.


----------



## seanzyc

.

Updated Global visa processing time:
(https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times)
189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested 11 Months 15 Months


Looks scary but this is for the month ending 31 July.
There were very few grants in the last few months and DIBP was mostly clearing backlogs.
From immitracker, we can observe that things are getting much much better in this month. 
The processing time would very likely to reduce largely in the next month when they update.
So everyone just relax


----------



## rocktopus

zaback21 said:


> In a country of 24 million population, you think 43,990 people every year is going to cause all the trouble in the job market. There are some occupation which are in severe shortage and quicker grant will help Australia than cause issues. In any case, immigrants bring jobs when they come to a new country.


Long message incoming, but this is a fascinating discussion I think.

What you say is very true, however (and to be the devil's advocate), it can also be argued that a lot of occupations presenting shortage are clearly not the most qualified ones, in the grand scheme of things (no intent to bring down some occupations here, just a fact). The main areas lacking people right now in Australia are construction, nursing/child care (in regional areas), teaching (in regional areas) and agriculture. Most of these occupations are actually processed in priority which DIPB has said, and this is clearly reflected on ImmiTracker too.
Source: https://www.employment.gov.au/skill-shortages

Now the funny thing with SkillSelect and pro-rated occupations (such as computing related occupations 2631, 2613 and 2611 - I'm going to focus on these ones just for the sake of my remark but also because it concerns me too) is that it rewards skills/qualifications/experience, so most people that receive an ITA already have an impressive pedigree and have a very clear idea what type of position they want to land when they arrive in Australia. These types of highly qualified positions are very scarce, and yes, a few thousands highly qualified immigrants *do* and *will *disrupt the job market. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying this is a bad thing: I actually think it is an excellent thing as it is a catalyst for competition and fast growth. The truth is, finding and securing a highly qualified computing job in Sydney for example, is actually quite the challenge. I can tell because I've been there.

Now you can argue from the link I provided that it clearly says that there is shortage in a few computing related areas, however once again most of these concern A) lower qualification and wage positions and B) regional areas. 

The funny thing is that almost none of the immigrants coming on 189 Skilled will be willing to go for any of these. No qualified/experienced person will want a lower paying job than they would/should expect (point A), and almost no qualified person will want to go into regional areas (point B) where opportunities are close to non-existent anyway. Most 189ers will want to stay in Syd/Melbourne/Adelaide/Brisby. No one wants to go live in Orange, NSW.

And I think this is totally fair, when you've worked and studied hard to get where you are, you shouldn't expect less.

But anyway and because of that, yes the arrival of a few highly qualified migrants does disrupt the job market. I think it is actually a very paradoxical side of the skilled immigration program in Australia, because it actually doesn't _really_ target nor solve the skill shortage issue as such. And it's also the reason (I think) why some occupations are pro-rated: to protect the job market.

And I know, there is the Working Holiday Visa and other options to bring less qualified people, however I feel Australia is really missing another "UnSkilled" visa option entirely, which would focus on young inexperienced people keen to go out there in regional areas and build some experience, *but* with more compelling conditions and better privileges than what people currently get when on a Working Holiday Visa (eg. medicare, pathways to PR, etc).

Anyway, sorry about this - I really like these discussions/debates.


----------



## preet123

Dear all,

I applied under 263312 with 65 points on 2 july , I am waiting for EOI according to current situation ca any one suggest.

1. is it ok to wait for 189 or I got for 190
2. if I opt 190 then my current EOI queue will impact after modification
3. or can I submit new EOI

please suggest best

Regards
Preet[/U]


----------



## manassh

*manassh*

Hi everyone,

I have a query the processing times listed for 189 visa are from the date of Lodgement or from Last CO contact.

Timeline:
261311
Lodged Date:12-Aug-2016
First CO Contact:25-Aug-2016
Application on hold due to New born
2nd CO Contact:-10-Mar-2017 
New born Added and Medicals Completed:27-Mar-2017.
Grant:-Waiting(No CO contact After 10-Mar-2017)


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Very interesting debates indeed. Hate to break it with a newbie question. Anyways here it goes.

During 2008-2009 I was employed with a startup company abroad for about 9 months. In this period, I was paid only for 1.5 months due to recession and was made to believe that the funding is on the way, only to learn later that the company to be shut down stating bankruptcy. I do have the tax statements for the year 2008-2009 for the amount I was paid. Will DIBP consider this as valid employment? I have submitted R&R and have employment offer letter. My reliving letter is just plain stating my experience so basically not on a proper letterhead. Any thoughts?


----------



## parth1310

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Very interesting debates indeed. Hate to break it with a newbie question. Anyways here it goes.
> 
> During 2008-2009 I was employed with a startup company abroad for about 9 months. In this period, I was paid only for 1.5 months due to recession and was made to believe that the funding is on the way, only to learn later that the company to be shut down stating bankruptcy. I do have the tax statements for the year 2008-2009 for the amount I was paid. Will DIBP consider this as valid employment? I have submitted R&R and have employment offer letter. My reliving letter is just plain stating my experience so basically not on a proper letterhead. Any thoughts?


Without proof of pay I doubt they will consider. Do you have a skills assessment for this period?


----------



## TravelWorld

rocktopus said:


> Long message incoming, but this is a fascinating discussion I think.
> 
> What you say is very true, however (and to be the devil's advocate), it can also be argued that a lot of occupations presenting shortage are clearly not the most qualified ones, in the grand scheme of things (no intent to bring down some occupations here, just a fact). The main areas lacking people right now in Australia are construction, nursing/child care (in regional areas), teaching (in regional areas) and agriculture. Most of these occupations are actually processed in priority which DIPB has said, and this is clearly reflected on ImmiTracker too.
> Source: https://www.employment.gov.au/skill-shortages
> 
> Now the funny thing with SkillSelect and pro-rated occupations (such as computing related occupations 2631, 2613 and 2611 - I'm going to focus on these ones just for the sake of my remark but also because it concerns me too) is that it rewards skills/qualifications/experience, so most people that receive an ITA already have an impressive pedigree and have a very clear idea what type of position they want to land when they arrive in Australia. These types of highly qualified positions are very scarce, and yes, a few thousands highly qualified immigrants *do* and *will *disrupt the job market. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying this is a bad thing: I actually think it is an excellent thing as it is a catalyst for competition and fast growth. The truth is, finding and securing a highly qualified computing job in Sydney for example, is actually quite the challenge. I can tell because I've been there.
> 
> Now you can argue from the link I provided that it clearly says that there is shortage in a few computing related areas, however once again most of these concern A) lower qualification and wage positions and B) regional areas.
> 
> The funny thing is that almost none of the immigrants coming on 189 Skilled will be willing to go for any of these. No qualified/experienced person will want a lower paying job than they would/should expect (point A), and almost no qualified person will want to go into regional areas (point B) where opportunities are close to non-existent anyway. Most 189ers will want to stay in Syd/Melbourne/Adelaide/Brisby. No one wants to go live in Orange, NSW.
> 
> And I think this is totally fair, when you've worked and studied hard to get where you are, you shouldn't expect less.
> 
> But anyway and because of that, yes the arrival of a few highly qualified migrants does disrupt the job market. I think it is actually a very paradoxical side of the skilled immigration program in Australia, because it actually doesn't _really_ target nor solve the skill shortage issue as such. And it's also the reason (I think) why some occupations are pro-rated: to protect the job market.
> 
> And I know, there is the Working Holiday Visa and other options to bring less qualified people, however I feel Australia is really missing another "UnSkilled" visa option entirely, which would focus on young inexperienced people keen to go out there in regional areas and build some experience, *but* with more compelling conditions and better privileges than what people currently get when on a Working Holiday Visa (eg. medicare, pathways to PR, etc).
> 
> Anyway, sorry about this - I really like these discussions/debates.


I would give you two likes if I could - well covered!


----------



## az1610

any grants today?


----------



## cadimi

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.


Congrats mate. So where will you settle down in Oz? I was from Melbourne btw.


----------



## bulop

I think they will clear heaps of applications by the new year.


----------



## itztarun

Hi All,

i have a query regarding medical submission. i had taken sputum test as my x-ray showed some smoky thing in my chest which was later cleared in sputum report and have submitted it a medical fitness certificate to DIBP on 2nd august through a respiratory specialist authorized on Australian doctors panel. now what is the process further. i have got a query from CO in June month regarding form 80 of my spouse. which i have already fulfilled. visa application submitted in Apr-17.CO assigned in april only.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

cadimi said:


> Yuna_Sieuquay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate. So where will you settle down in Oz? I was from Melbourne btw.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, not decided yet. It might be Sydney or Brisbane


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

Shashikv said:


> Yuna_Sieuquay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations and wish you a wonderful life ahead.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much. I also hope everything will be fine.


----------



## seanzyc

az1610 said:


> any grants today?




No.
Case officers don't work on Weekends.


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay

kaushik_91 said:


> Yuna_Sieuquay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All;
> 
> Today is a happy day in my life. Our family got visa, subclass 189, ^^
> Thank you very much for all your help from the forum. Hope you all will get visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats..and your timeline plz
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I've already added the timeline in my signature.


----------



## sumitgupta22

My Health Declaration has started working


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

parth1310 said:


> Without proof of pay I doubt they will consider. Do you have a skills assessment for this period?


Yes, ACS has given positive skill assessment for this period.


----------



## Auspr18

Dear experts, while filling the visa application for my 189 visa, I have answered the intended state of residence in Australia as NSW. Now I don't know where I would be getting a job so have just filled NSW for the sake of answering. Hope that's fine. Please suggest


----------



## manpan18

sumitgupta22 said:


> My Health Declaration has started working


Good for our health!


----------



## Panda112

It's alright, Intentions can change with time. Also, so far I've never seen cases where DIBP has verified or queried applicants for their intended place of stay. They verify your past and present, not so much your plans.



Auspr18 said:


> Dear experts, while filling the visa application for my 189 visa, I have answered the intended state of residence in Australia as NSW. Now I don't know where I would be getting a job so have just filled NSW for the sake of answering. Hope that's fine. Please suggest


----------



## Auspr18

Auspr18 said:


> Dear experts, while filling the visa application for my 189 visa, I have answered the intended state of residence in Australia as NSW. Now I don't know where I would be getting a job so have just filled NSW for the sake of answering. Hope that's fine. Please suggest


Could someone please reply. Also another query is that for the question in the visa application - "previous country of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5months?


----------



## Auspr18

Panda112 said:


> It's alright, Intentions can change with time. Also, so far I've never seen cases where DIBP has verified or queried applicants for their intended place of stay. They verify your past and present, not so much your plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts, while filling the visa application for my 189 visa, I have answered the intended state of residence in Australia as NSW. Now I don't know where I would be getting a job so have just filled NSW for the sake of answering. Hope that's fine. Please suggest
Click to expand...

Thanks panda 112! Also another query is that for the question in the visa application - "previous countries of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5months?


----------



## Panda112

Actually there are two thoughts here. Some don't include short business and travel stays as previous countries of residence during the visa application while others do.

My suggestion would be- don't include them. It was business trips and not your residence. Also, I don't think that will raise any alarms coz >12 month calls for PCC and for any other travels, you will include it in form 80 anyways.


Auspr18 said:


> Thanks panda 112! Also another query is that for the question in the visa application - "previous countries of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5months?


----------



## Auspr18

Panda112 said:


> Actually there are two thoughts here. Some don't include short business and travel stays as previous countries of residence during the visa application while others do.
> 
> My suggestion would be- don't include them. It was business trips and not your residence. Also, I don't think that will raise any alarms coz >12 month calls for PCC and for any other travels, you will include it in form 80 anyways.
> 
> 
> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks panda 112! Also another query is that for the question in the visa application - "previous countries of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5months?
Click to expand...

Mine was a project for a duration of 4 months overseas. I have not mentioned that in the countries of residence question in the application but have provided it in form 80. Hope that's fine.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Very interesting debates indeed. Hate to break it with a newbie question. Anyways here it goes.
> 
> During 2008-2009 I was employed with a startup company abroad for about 9 months. In this period, I was paid only for 1.5 months due to recession and was made to believe that the funding is on the way, only to learn later that the company to be shut down stating bankruptcy. I do have the tax statements for the year 2008-2009 for the amount I was paid. Will DIBP consider this as valid employment? I have submitted R&R and have employment offer letter. My reliving letter is just plain stating my experience so basically not on a proper letterhead. Any thoughts?


I guess I have to rephrase my concerns. Even without this tenure, I am ok with the claimed points, ie my remaining experience would still make it up. I am mostly worried whether this tenure would prompt more verifications and hence more delays? Is there a way to notify DIBP upfront with any possible information? Were there any cases before wherein the company had closed out or no-pay and how DIBP proceeded with such cases?


----------



## manassh

Hi All,
Are the processing times listed in DIBP from Lodgment dates or from the last communication date.
My Time lines are given below.
261311
Lodged:12-Aug-2016
First CO Contact:-25-Aug-2016
Application on hold due to New born
Request to Add New born and family:Feb 2017
CO contact to pay fees for family(excluding new born):10-Mar-2017
New born added:21-Mar-2017
Medicals Completed:27-Mar-2017
Status:-Assessment in Progress 
No Employment Verification till now.

Thanks
Shyam


----------



## jithooos

AnaTheDreamer said:


> I guess I have to rephrase my concerns. Even without this tenure, I am ok with the claimed points, ie my remaining experience would still make it up. I am mostly worried whether this tenure would prompt more verifications and hence more delays? Is there a way to notify DIBP upfront with any possible information? Were there any cases before wherein the company had closed out or no-pay and how DIBP proceeded with such cases?




Whether you Claim or not, do let DIBP know the actual scenario. Do not lie or hide any relevant information which they consider critical for processing your visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

AnaTheDreamer said:


> I guess I have to rephrase my concerns. Even without this tenure, I am ok with the claimed points, ie my remaining experience would still make it up. I am mostly worried whether this tenure would prompt more verifications and hence more delays? Is there a way to notify DIBP upfront with any possible information? Were there any cases before wherein the company had closed out or no-pay and how DIBP proceeded with such cases?


If that's the case and you already have the required points; I would suggest mention this experience in your application and mark it as "not-relevant" in your application and be done with it.


----------



## Anamica23

parth1310 said:


> If that's the case and you already have the required points; I would suggest mention this experience in your application and mark it as "not-relevant" in your application and be done with it.


I think he has lodged the VISA and might not be able to edit it.


----------



## Anamica23

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Very interesting debates indeed. Hate to break it with a newbie question. Anyways here it goes.
> 
> During 2008-2009 I was employed with a startup company abroad for about 9 months. In this period, I was paid only for 1.5 months due to recession and was made to believe that the funding is on the way, only to learn later that the company to be shut down stating bankruptcy. I do have the tax statements for the year 2008-2009 for the amount I was paid. Will DIBP consider this as valid employment? I have submitted R&R and have employment offer letter. My reliving letter is just plain stating my experience so basically not on a proper letterhead. Any thoughts?


Did you assess these with ACS? or have you not mentioned it for ACS?

Have you added this to your VISA during lodgement? Have you uploaded Form 80/1221 yet?


----------



## NB

Anamica23 said:


> I think he has lodged the VISA and might not be able to edit it.


He can always file a Form 1023 to correct the same

Cheers


----------



## Auspr18

Hi experts, could you please help with the below mentioned queries 
1)Any preferred naming convention that one can follow for uploading the docs in the visa application? 
2) in the visa application there is section called previous countries of residence which has a question - " has any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual county of residence". Should I include my 4 month project in a different country as a response to this question? Or does it have to be for a stay of more than 12 months only??


----------



## NB

Auspr18 said:


> Hi experts, could you please help with the below mentioned queries
> 1)Any preferred naming convention that one can follow for uploading the docs in the visa application?
> 2) in the visa application there is section called previous countries of residence which has a question - " has any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual county of residence". Should I include my 4 month project in a different country as a response to this question? Or does it have to be for a stay of more than 12 months only??


1. You cannot leave spaces when naming. Use a _ instead.
Try to name it as closely to the subject of the file without making it too long

2. 4 months is a long period of time. I would give the details of the stay

Cheers


----------



## Auspr18

newbienz said:


> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts, could you please help with the below mentioned queries
> 1)Any preferred naming convention that one can follow for uploading the docs in the visa application?
> 2) in the visa application there is section called previous countries of residence which has a question - " has any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual county of residence". Should I include my 4 month project in a different country as a response to this question? Or does it have to be for a stay of more than 12 months only??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You cannot leave spaces when naming. Use a _ instead.
> Try to name it as closely to the subject of the file without making it too long
> 
> 2. 4 months is a long period of time. I would give the details of the stay
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks newbienz. Have mentioned this stay in form 80 and in work experience details in the visa application form. But I did not mention this in the previous countries of residence question assuming that it was for a long stay of greater than 12 months for which pcc needs to be done. Hope it does not create any issue. Should I update the DIBP now? Have already submitted the application. Uploading the docs now.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Anamica23 said:


> Did you assess these with ACS? or have you not mentioned it for ACS?
> 
> Have you added this to your VISA during lodgement? Have you uploaded Form 80/1221 yet?


Thanks all for the responses! Yes I have included this with ACS and ACS had assessed this as positive. I had R&R from my colleague. It was not an issue with ACS since the roles and responsibilities were inline. Please note we were all working in our projects just that we were not paid during this timeline.

I have already lodged VISA and uploaded form 80 and 1221. I did mention this experience and have uploaded the R&R, employment contract, reliving letter and tax returns for the 1.5 months payment. I am missing the payslips and I am not sure if I need to notify that the company had closed down to DIBP. I could upload 1023 explaining this, but the work experience is real and not false claims, I just feel I cannot substantiate the payment part.


----------



## NB

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks newbienz. Have mentioned this stay in form 80 and in work experience details in the visa application form. But I did not mention this in the previous countries of residence question assuming that it was for a long stay of greater than 12 months for which pcc needs to be done. Hope it does not create any issue. Should I update the DIBP now? Have already submitted the application. Uploading the docs now.


If I were you, would file a Form 1023

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Actually, I don't think that's very important. Actually the debates on "whether short (<12 months) stay in other countries should be included in visa application as previous country of residence" goes way back to 2011. You can literally find hundreds of post where some say, you should include it while others say, you shouldn't.

Yet I couldn't find a single post where saying "No" was considered wrong and asked to correct. Maybe the data is too little. 

Then again, Newbienz is the expert here and myself, I haven't lived in any other country. I just searched the internet and there is one MARA agent in Australian forum where he said, it's not mandatory.

However, you could file the form 1023, CO will consider it if he thinks that forms an important legal evidence, and will disregard it if he finds it irrelevant. 


newbienz said:


> If I were you, would file a Form 1023
> 
> 
> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks newbienz. Have mentioned this stay in form 80 and in work experience details in the visa application form. But I did not mention this in the previous countries of residence question assuming that it was for a long stay of greater than 12 months for which pcc needs to be done. Hope it does not create any issue. Should I update the DIBP now? Have already submitted the application. Uploading the docs now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Landcruiser

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> I've already added the timeline in my signature.


Congratulations. You seem to be on a fast track!


----------



## raunak

raunak said:


> Hi guys. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Does DIBP do employment verification for work experience where we're not claiming any points? I have 8 years of work experience and ACS deducted first two years which were in my first organization. I've spent the next 6 years in my current organization and the verification here happened yesterday (my HR told me she got an email). Will verification happen for my first company too?
> 
> 2. I had lodged my visa application on 15th Feb 2017, received CO contact in March and provided information on 20th March. The last update is the employment verification that happened yesterday. How much time can I expect on average after the employment verification is done?
> 
> BTW not sure if it matters but I have 75 points and had applied for 189 for 261312 Developer Programmer.


Any ideas on this query, experts? Any help with be much appreciated


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

rocktopus said:


> Long message incoming, but this is a fascinating discussion I think.
> 
> What you say is very true, however (and to be the devil's advocate), it can also be argued that a lot of occupations presenting shortage are clearly not the most qualified ones, in the grand scheme of things (no intent to bring down some occupations here, just a fact). The main areas lacking people right now in Australia are construction, nursing/child care (in regional areas), teaching (in regional areas) and agriculture. Most of these occupations are actually processed in priority which DIPB has said, and this is clearly reflected on ImmiTracker too.
> Source: https://www.employment.gov.au/skill-shortages
> 
> Now the funny thing with SkillSelect and pro-rated occupations (such as computing related occupations 2631, 2613 and 2611 - I'm going to focus on these ones just for the sake of my remark but also because it concerns me too) is that it rewards skills/qualifications/experience, so most people that receive an ITA already have an impressive pedigree and have a very clear idea what type of position they want to land when they arrive in Australia. These types of highly qualified positions are very scarce, and yes, a few thousands highly qualified immigrants *do* and *will *disrupt the job market. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying this is a bad thing: I actually think it is an excellent thing as it is a catalyst for competition and fast growth. The truth is, finding and securing a highly qualified computing job in Sydney for example, is actually quite the challenge. I can tell because I've been there.
> 
> Now you can argue from the link I provided that it clearly says that there is shortage in a few computing related areas, however once again most of these concern A) lower qualification and wage positions and B) regional areas.
> 
> The funny thing is that almost none of the immigrants coming on 189 Skilled will be willing to go for any of these. No qualified/experienced person will want a lower paying job than they would/should expect (point A), and almost no qualified person will want to go into regional areas (point B) where opportunities are close to non-existent anyway. Most 189ers will want to stay in Syd/Melbourne/Adelaide/Brisby. No one wants to go live in Orange, NSW.
> 
> And I think this is totally fair, when you've worked and studied hard to get where you are, you shouldn't expect less.
> 
> But anyway and because of that, yes the arrival of a few highly qualified migrants does disrupt the job market. I think it is actually a very paradoxical side of the skilled immigration program in Australia, because it actually doesn't _really_ target nor solve the skill shortage issue as such. And it's also the reason (I think) why some occupations are pro-rated: to protect the job market.
> 
> And I know, there is the Working Holiday Visa and other options to bring less qualified people, however I feel Australia is really missing another "UnSkilled" visa option entirely, which would focus on young inexperienced people keen to go out there in regional areas and build some experience, *but* with more compelling conditions and better privileges than what people currently get when on a Working Holiday Visa (eg. medicare, pathways to PR, etc).
> 
> Anyway, sorry about this - I really like these discussions/debates.


Great write up. One thing I failed to comprehend is why they are reluctant to move into regional areas. Everyone starts from 0 in any new country. I have been living in the UAE for over 7 years and I am well settled. But when I was new I had a low paying job and lived in a really relatively remote area. I agree that the infrastructure is not that good as metropolises like Melbourne and Sydney but if they avail the opportunity they would be well off than staying in their developing country of origin.


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Actually, I don't think that's very important. Actually the debates on "whether short (<12 months) stay in other countries should be included in visa application as previous country of residence" goes way back to 2011. You can literally find hundreds of post where some say, you should include it while others say, you shouldn't.
> 
> Yet I couldn't find a single post where saying "No" was considered wrong and asked to correct. Maybe the data is too little.
> 
> Then again, Newbienz is the expert here and myself, I haven't lived in any other country. I just searched the internet and there is one MARA agent in Australian forum where he said, it's not mandatory.
> 
> However, you could file the form 1023, CO will consider it if he thinks that forms an important legal evidence, and will disregard it if he finds it irrelevant.


There will always be 2 opinions to this question. My opinion - short visits for work purpose cannot be considered as "living" in a country. Its more like visiting. I understand 4 months is a long time but still. Moreover this question is more for the co-applicants than for the primary applicant. Although it does cover all. But if you think about it. You are already providing all your details in the application. What is missing is this detail for your co-applicants. Hence the question.

I see this question as DIBP asking: "We already have your details and which countries you have lived in. What about the co-applicants?"


----------



## Singh.manndeep

Hi, can someone advise me, i am working in banking sector as Relationship Manager in working capital department (lending), i had applied for Australian PR under Financial Investment Adviser, but my skill assessment resulted Negative.... Kindly suggest me further.


----------



## manpan18

raunak said:


> Hi guys. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Does DIBP do employment verification for work experience where we're not claiming any points? I have 8 years of work experience and ACS deducted first two years which were in my first organization. I've spent the next 6 years in my current organization and the verification here happened yesterday (my HR told me she got an email). Will verification happen for my first company too?
> 
> 2. I had lodged my visa application on 15th Feb 2017, received CO contact in March and provided information on 20th March. The last update is the employment verification that happened yesterday. How much time can I expect on average after the employment verification is done?
> 
> BTW not sure if it matters but I have 75 points and had applied for 189 for 261312 Developer Programmer.


1. Generally No but there is always a possibility. Don't worry too much about it. If they have any concerns they will reach out to you.
2. There is no fixed timeframe, but employment verifications means you are getting there. But it can stay that way for quite a bit. Check immitracker and see the cases with verification dates.


----------



## ammarmp

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Great write up. One thing I failed to comprehend is why they are reluctant to move into regional areas. Everyone starts from 0 in any new country. I have been living in the UAE for over 7 years and I am well settled. But when I was new I had a low paying job and lived in a really relatively remote area. I agree that the infrastructure is not that good as metropolises like Melbourne and Sydney but if they avail the opportunity they would be well off than staying in their developing country of origin.


Hey,

to be honest, its quite an unfair comparison..  .. the only reason we live in remote areas of UAE or KSA or any of these oil rich countries because that is where the technical and (almost always) well paid jobs are..
Even if they are not well payed .. they are within our technical fields and we are pretty sure we would land a better job once we 'live through' the initial hardship.. I am sure you would give credit to your initial first job for your now well settled life..

I have not been to aus.. but from what i have heard and read..generally this is not the case there...the regional will offer you a low paying as well as a non relatd experience where you dont really see your future..

and more importantly..Why would we choose for a lower standard of living .. with lower growth.. when we literally have a whole continent to choose from..


Unless ofcourse a personal preference.. the pros and cons usually tilt in one direction.. op2:

P.S: I might even have more chances of going to regional areas due to my job code.. you are even less likely if we consider the job opportunities,,!


----------



## iamryeye

Anybody here had declared TB in their medical history? What happened in your application? Im in a dilemma now. Lols


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> to be honest, its quite an unfair comparison..  .. the only reason we live in remote areas of UAE or KSA or any of these oil rich countries because that is where the technical and (almost always) well paid jobs are..
> Even if they are not well payed .. they are within our technical fields and we are pretty sure we would land a better job once we 'live through' the initial hardship.. I am sure you would give credit to your initial first job for your now well settled life..
> 
> I have not been to aus.. but from what i have heard and read..generally this is not the case there...the regional will offer you a low paying as well as a non relatd experience where you dont really see your future..
> 
> and more importantly..Why would we choose for a lower standard of living .. with lower growth.. when we literally have a whole continent to choose from..
> 
> 
> Unless ofcourse a personal preference.. the pros and cons usually tilt in one direction.. op2:
> 
> P.S: I might even have more chances of going to regional areas due to my job code.. you are even less likely if we consider the job opportunities,,!


I agree. You are entitled to the opinion. I have done some homework about the smaller towns and cities. Atleast the payscale is better than the UAE where they have equality. Unlike the middle east where local employees get 4 times the expats salaries. I'm pretty sure I can manage as IT Support in worse case scenario and they're available even in regional areas. I would like to get the opinion of some who has actually lived and worked in such areas. I used to work in a Gas plant 200 KM away from any city. But living without the amenities a Pakistani would require would be a challenge though.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Great write up. One thing I failed to comprehend is why they are reluctant to move into regional areas. Everyone starts from 0 in any new country. I have been living in the UAE for over 7 years and I am well settled. But when I was new I had a low paying job and lived in a really relatively remote area. I agree that the infrastructure is not that good as metropolises like Melbourne and Sydney but if they avail the opportunity they would be well off than staying in their developing country of origin.


Our profile timelines are nearly same....please keep me posted on any progress.


----------



## ammarmp

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I agree. You are entitled to the opinion. I have done some homework about the smaller towns and cities. Atleast the payscale is better than the UAE where they have equality. Unlike the middle east where local employees get 4 times the expats salaries. I'm pretty sure I can manage as IT Support in worse case scenario and they're available even in regional areas. I would like to get the opinion of some who has actually lived and worked in such areas. I used to work in a Gas plant 200 KM away from any city. But living without the amenities a Pakistani would require would be a challenge though.


True.. and hence the reason for this PR aplication..  (hey..almost similar timelines :grouphug: )
and also... Bieng a muslim has its own set of ..well.. difficulties.. food and stuff...

you are right ...better for someone who has lived there to give comments...


But on the lighter side... heard the spiders are quite big in rural areas.. .. like reaallyyy big..! :spider:


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

ammarmp said:


> True.. and hence the reason for this PR aplication..  (hey..almost similar timelines :grouphug: )
> and also... Bieng a muslim has its own set of ..well.. difficulties.. food and stuff...
> 
> you are right ...better for someone who has lived there to give comments...
> 
> 
> But on the lighter side... heard the spiders are quite big in rural areas.. .. like reaallyyy big..! :spider:


Let's all get a flamethrower as part of the PPE set as Health and Safety requirement. :flame: along with a lifetime supply of sunscreen lotions. 
PS: and a guidebook for halal food. :hungry:


----------



## ammarmp

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Let's all get a flamethrower as part of the PPE set as Health and Safety requirement. :flame: along with a lifetime supply of sunscreen lotions.
> PS: and a guidebook for halal food. :hungry:


hahaha... !:bump2:


----------



## bulop

will I be contacted by Australian Embassy or Consulate in my country during 189 visa processing ? or I will only be dealing with DIBP ?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

bulop said:


> will I be contacted by Australian Embassy or Consulate in my country during 189 visa processing ? or I will only be dealing with DIBP ?


You will be dealing with DIBP majority of the times, however, you can expect a call from your local embassy/consulate for your job verification. As per my experiences and other comments here, that will most probably be the only reason the local Australian embassy/consulate will get in touch with you.


----------



## iamryeye

iamryeye said:


> Anybody here had declared TB in their medical history? What happened in your application? Im in a dilemma now. Lols
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManjuG

Did anyone who got the invitation in/after April 2017 receive the grant yet?


----------



## bulop

ManjuG said:


> Did anyone who got the invitation in/after April 2017 receive the grant yet?


Yes as per immitracker


----------



## rocktopus

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Great write up. One thing I failed to comprehend is why they are reluctant to move into regional areas. *Everyone starts from 0 in any new country.* I have been living in the UAE for over 7 years and I am well settled. But when I was new I had a low paying job and lived in a really relatively remote area. I agree that the infrastructure is not that good as metropolises like Melbourne and Sydney but if they avail the opportunity they would be well off than staying in their developing country of origin.


Amen. I completely agree with you, however I find it very alarming that a few people here seem to expect otherwise: I can't count the number of times I've seen comments that they "can't wait for their 6-digits payroll" once they move to Australia. This isn't going to happen.

The average Australian wage was A$78,832 in 2016. While 6-digits job positions do exist, they clearly aren't the norm. If you look at computing-related occupations more specifically, the average wage for Software Engineer (2613) is even lower at AU$74,940 per year, with 90% of Software Engineers sitting under AU$91,451, and the upper bound being estimated at AU$117,522 (which is _not much_ above 100,000 if you ask me, although I'm not sure how reliably this is estimated).

Yes, these average are a lot higher than other western countries. However to get the full picture we need to adjust it to the cost of living, which happens to also be outrageously higher than most other western countries down here.

It takes _a lot_ of networking and time and effort to land a job, let alone building sufficient momentum and reputation in your network to land a 6-digits paying job.

Anyone here expecting a 6-digits wage when they arrive in Australia is honestly signing up for a very harsh and painful reality check. Most of us should be able to get there after a few years but yes, it will take a long time.

Anyway, hoping next week is the start of the raining season :tea:

Source: Software Engineer Salary (Australia) and my own experience.


----------



## bulop

Zidane's Daddy said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> will I be contacted by Australian Embassy or Consulate in my country during 189 visa processing ? or I will only be dealing with DIBP ?
> 
> 
> 
> You will be dealing with DIBP majority of the times, however, you can expect a call from your local embassy/consulate for your job verification. As per my experiences and other comments here, that will most probably be the only reason the local Australian embassy/consulate will get in touch with you.
Click to expand...

Thanks. But Im only claiming points for Aus work exp. That means embassy will not get in touch me instead DIbp will check directly with my ex Aus employer. Thats my understanding.


----------



## zaback21

rocktopus said:


> Amen. I completely agree with you, however I find it very alarming that a few people here seem to expect otherwise: I can't count the number of times I've seen comments that they "can't wait for their 6-digits payroll" once they move to Australia. This isn't going to happen.
> 
> The average Australian wage was A$78,832 in 2016. While 6-digits job positions do exist, they clearly aren't the norm. If you look at computing-related occupations more specifically, the average wage for Software Engineer (2613) is even lower at AU$74,940 per year, with 90% of Software Engineers sitting under AU$91,451, and the upper bound being estimated at AU$117,522 (which is _not much_ above 100,000 if you ask me, although I'm not sure how reliably this is estimated).
> 
> Yes, these average are a lot higher than other western countries. However to get the full picture we need to adjust it to the cost of living, which happens to also be outrageously higher than most other western countries down here.
> 
> It takes _a lot_ of networking and time and effort to land a job, let alone building sufficient momentum and reputation in your network to land a 6-digits paying job.
> 
> Anyone here expecting a 6-digits wage when they arrive in Australia is honestly signing up for a very harsh and painful reality check. Most of us should be able to get there after a few years but yes, it will take a long time.
> 
> Anyway, hoping next week is the start of the raining season :tea:
> 
> Source: Software Engineer Salary (Australia) and my own experience.


Someone speaking with a sense. There are lot of people who struggles to even pay rent when they first moves in since even casual jobs are difficult to come by if one is not smart enough and that's the harsh reality. But yes, I have also seen some people moving to Australia with a job in hand but that's more like an exception not a norm.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

hi,

189 Processing time has increased from 11 months to 15 months as of 18th Aug 2017.


----------



## parth1310

Anamica23 said:


> I think he has lodged the VISA and might not be able to edit it.


Oh. In that case submitting form 1023 will be the way to go as suggested by others.


----------



## raunak

manpan18 said:


> raunak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Does DIBP do employment verification for work experience where we're not claiming any points? I have 8 years of work experience and ACS deducted first two years which were in my first organization. I've spent the next 6 years in my current organization and the verification here happened yesterday (my HR told me she got an email). Will verification happen for my first company too?
> 
> 2. I had lodged my visa application on 15th Feb 2017, received CO contact in March and provided information on 20th March. The last update is the employment verification that happened yesterday. How much time can I expect on average after the employment verification is done?
> 
> BTW not sure if it matters but I have 75 points and had applied for 189 for 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Generally No but there is always a possibility. Don't worry too much about it. If they have any concerns they will reach out to you.
> 2. There is no fixed timeframe, but employment verifications means you are getting there. But it can stay that way for quite a bit. Check immitracker and see the cases with verification dates.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, manpan18.

My agent also said that verification usually happens only when you're claiming points for an employment but I thought I would confirm with experts here as they seem more experienced than my agent 

He also said it should take 1-2 months for the grant after the verification has happened but his expected timelines have almost always proven to be wrong at least in my case 

Having lodged my visa application in Feb 17, I was expecting 3-4 months for the grant but it has already been more than 6 months now and I still don't know how much longer it is going to be. Although the employment verification was a huge relief - in months it felt like they're aware there's a file with my name on it...

Feels like my entire life is on hold... I can't or don't want to change my job, can't buy anything major, can't take trips coz u gotta save money... 

Meanwhile, a couple of my wife's friends got their PR within 2-3 months so she now feels our case has an exceptionally long wait while others get their visa quickly... I don't know what to do!


----------



## ManjuG

Where did you get this news from? Reliable resource??


----------



## ManjuG

Great...!!! Congratulations....


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

rocktopus said:


> Amen. I completely agree with you, however I find it very alarming that a few people here seem to expect otherwise: I can't count the number of times I've seen comments that they "can't wait for their 6-digits payroll" once they move to Australia. This isn't going to happen.
> 
> The average Australian wage was A$78,832 in 2016. While 6-digits job positions do exist, they clearly aren't the norm. If you look at computing-related occupations more specifically, the average wage for Software Engineer (2613) is even lower at AU$74,940 per year, with 90% of Software Engineers sitting under AU$91,451, and the upper bound being estimated at AU$117,522 (which is _not much_ above 100,000 if you ask me, although I'm not sure how reliably this is estimated).
> 
> Yes, these average are a lot higher than other western countries. However to get the full picture we need to adjust it to the cost of living, which happens to also be outrageously higher than most other western countries down here.
> 
> It takes _a lot_ of networking and time and effort to land a job, let alone building sufficient momentum and reputation in your network to land a 6-digits paying job.
> 
> Anyone here expecting a 6-digits wage when they arrive in Australia is honestly signing up for a very harsh and painful reality check. Most of us should be able to get there after a few years but yes, it will take a long time.
> 
> Anyway, hoping next week is the start of the raining season :tea:
> 
> Source: Software Engineer Salary (Australia) and my own experience.


Getting a grant does make some people feeling *entitled *. I know that I'd have to work really hard to settle in the new country. One must be flexible in his salary demand and to even relocation to remote areas (Outside Sydney, Melbourne etc.). I think that will make a positive impact on future aspirants and those areas as well.


----------



## kaju

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Getting a grant does make some people feeling *entitled *. I know that I'd have to work really hard to settle in the new country. One must be flexible in his salary demand and to even relocation to remote areas (Outside Sydney, Melbourne etc.). I think that will make a positive impact on future aspirants and those areas as well.


Do you mean remote areas like Perth (2+ million) and Adelaide (1.3 million) ? 

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/17/the-worlds-top-10-most-livable-cities.html

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...-it-wasnt-just-in-sydney-and-melbourne-2017-4


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

kaju said:


> Do you mean remote areas like Perth (2+ million) and Adelaide (1.3 million) ?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/17/the-worlds-top-10-most-livable-cities.html
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...-it-wasnt-just-in-sydney-and-melbourne-2017-4


Smaller cities not in the top 20 list


----------



## Shashikv

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks panda 112! Also another query is that for the question in the visa application - "previous countries of residence" do we need to put the details of project related travel to other countries for 4-5months?


I have entered all the details even short term travel. Didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## jazz25

mash2017 said:


> In my humble opinion, they should have actually controlled issuing invitations instead of delaying visa granting process. That way they could have offered a better service for those who paid hefty amount of money without keeping them waiting for unknown reasons. on the other hand, people who have not paid those dollars can just opt out if they do not wish to wait for so long. I believe it is fair for both parties.
> But no one said life is fair hwell:


If they stop accepting invites then they'll fall behind the number of applications that they're expecting to intake.
Unless their demand for skilled migrants exhausts/lessens, they'll keeping issuing invites.


----------



## american_desi

quick question.....does your EOI points have any bearing on how Visa applications are processed? i.e, example : if 100 folks apply for 2613xx in August 2017, will the applications be picked up by CO sorted by EOI points or FIFO? Anyone aware/data points available on this?


----------



## ngenhit

Maverick_VJ said:


> Ok folks! while we got busy with our ranting, though some folks discredit immitracker, I personally do not as some number is really worthy to track better than none at all.
> 
> It records 5 grants 3 from India, 1 from Vietnam and 1 from Philippines spanning from May 2016 to May 2017 across Civil Engineer, S/W Engineer, Ship's Officer.
> 
> Congrats to all those granted folks and all the best to all of us.




Just wanted to check with you:
Your PCC was done on 4th Oct 16 . Any idea about what would happen if by bad luck your application grant goes beyond 1 year after that date, beyond Oct 2017?
I sincerely hope you get the grant before that! 

Have you heard from/asked anyone about the PCC getting expired after the application is lodged? 

I'm expecting an invite in 2 months, and my PCC ( which I did long back in Jan, days before I left the country ) will expire 3 months after my lodging date if I lodge in Oct '17!


----------



## ngenhit

american_desi said:


> quick question.....does your EOI points have any bearing on how Visa applications are processed? i.e, example : if 100 folks apply for 2613xx in August 2017, will the applications be picked up by CO sorted by EOI points or FIFO? Anyone aware/data points available on this?


There's no strict criteria.

It is supposedly by FIFO of lodged date. Points etc is not considered afterwards.

The nature of your application: its completeness, countries you have been to, jobs you have worked on and so on will determine how much time the CO will take for your application to be granted.


----------



## laxswa

In the middle of this, a new week starts.....hope this brings back the smile of all folks out here.....

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

ngenhit said:


> There's no strict criteria.
> 
> It is supposedly by FIFO of lodged date. Points etc is not considered afterwards.
> 
> The nature of your application: its completeness, countries you have been to, jobs you have worked on and so on will determine how much time the CO will take for your application to be granted.


I see..thanks for your response. It would be helpful if DBIP makes this clear so that folks can plan accordingly....i have seen some data points where CO contacted within few weeks/days after applying and some where there is no CO contact for over 4 months after applying.....


----------



## Anamica23

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Thanks all for the responses! Yes I have included this with ACS and ACS had assessed this as positive. I had R&R from my colleague. It was not an issue with ACS since the roles and responsibilities were inline. Please note we were all working in our projects just that we were not paid during this timeline.
> 
> I have already lodged VISA and uploaded form 80 and 1221. I did mention this experience and have uploaded the R&R, employment contract, reliving letter and tax returns for the 1.5 months payment. I am missing the payslips and I am not sure if I need to notify that the company had closed down to DIBP. I could upload 1023 explaining this, but the work experience is real and not false claims, I just feel I cannot substantiate the payment part.


I believe you have done everything.


----------



## manpan18

raunak said:


> Thanks for the reply, manpan18.
> 
> My agent also said that verification usually happens only when you're claiming points for an employment but I thought I would confirm with experts here as they seem more experienced than my agent
> 
> He also said it should take 1-2 months for the grant after the verification has happened but his expected timelines have almost always proven to be wrong at least in my case
> 
> Having lodged my visa application in Feb 17, I was expecting 3-4 months for the grant but it has already been more than 6 months now and I still don't know how much longer it is going to be. Although the employment verification was a huge relief - in months it felt like they're aware there's a file with my name on it...
> 
> Feels like my entire life is on hold... I can't or don't want to change my job, can't buy anything major, can't take trips coz u gotta save money...
> 
> Meanwhile, a couple of my wife's friends got their PR within 2-3 months so she now feels our case has an exceptionally long wait while others get their visa quickly... I don't know what to do!


I hear you buddy. Wives make the wait even tougher. I am in the same boat as you. I could have applied on 15th Feb 2017 but I waited to get everything done and try for direct grant. Applied 20th Mar. And now I the case has bleeded over into the new year and July was a pain and so was most part of August so far. I keep thinking I am going to get my grant next week.
What to do? I am trying to strike off all those personal Todo list items that has been pending for a long time. Keeps me busy and sane. Otherwise immitracker is really depressing. Take care and try to keep yourself busy. "Raunak banaye rakkho!"


----------



## Maverick_VJ

ngenhit said:


> Just wanted to check with you:
> Your PCC was done on 4th Oct 16 . Any idea about what would happen if by bad luck your application grant goes beyond 1 year after that date, beyond Oct 2017?
> I sincerely hope you get the grant before that!
> 
> Have you heard from/asked anyone about the PCC getting expired after the application is lodged?
> 
> I'm expecting an invite in 2 months, and my PCC ( which I did long back in Jan, days before I left the country ) will expire 3 months after my lodging date if I lodge in Oct '17!


 It is hard luck and is a part of the process and would not term as bad luck if it slips past 4th Oct 2017 and after EV sometimes it does slide into 2 to 3 months time frame.
Nothing much could be done buddy. If it slides past that time window, I might be asked to get the PCC done again so will have to wait and watch.

Thanks for your kind wish and all of us will get our due. Keep the faith.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raunak

manpan18 said:


> raunak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, manpan18.
> 
> My agent also said that verification usually happens only when you're claiming points for an employment but I thought I would confirm with experts here as they seem more experienced than my agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also said it should take 1-2 months for the grant after the verification has happened but his expected timelines have almost always proven to be wrong at least in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having lodged my visa application in Feb 17, I was expecting 3-4 months for the grant but it has already been more than 6 months now and I still don't know how much longer it is going to be. Although the employment verification was a huge relief - in months it felt like they're aware there's a file with my name on it...
> 
> Feels like my entire life is on hold... I can't or don't want to change my job, can't buy anything major, can't take trips coz u gotta save money...
> 
> Meanwhile, a couple of my wife's friends got their PR within 2-3 months so she now feels our case has an exceptionally long wait while others get their visa quickly... I don't know what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you buddy. Wives make the wait even tougher. I am in the same boat as you. I could have applied on 15th Feb 2017 but I waited to get everything done and try for direct grant. Applied 20th Mar. And now I the case has bleeded over into the new year and July was a pain and so was most part of August so far. I keep thinking I am going to get my grant next week.
> What to do? I am trying to strike off all those personal Todo list items that has been pending for a long time. Keeps me busy and sane. Otherwise immitracker is really depressing. Take care and try to keep yourself busy. "Raunak banaye rakkho!"
Click to expand...

Good to know we have similar timelines buddy. The personal Todo list is certainly a good idea... Infact I'm on Keto from the last couple of months, losing weight while waiting for my PR 

Hum Raunak banaye rakhenge and I wish you and everyone here a grant soon


----------



## RubyOz

*Cash Work Evidence*

Hi all, 

I have a bit of a dilemma - I am about to apply for skills assessment so I can lodge EOI for 189 visa. For this I need to prove just 4 years work history. 
However...
To achieve required points for EOI I will need to prove 8-10 years experience in my nominated occupation. I have double that. But in the last 10 years (surviving through a recession) 5 years I worked for a sole trader who paid me in cash and not bank transfer. Many years my I earned under the taxable threshold or jobs were for cash. I can provide a copy of contract, a letter from the employer, reference and payslips but cannot provide tax evidence. Is this a problem?? 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## NB

RubyOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma - I am about to apply for skills assessment so I can lodge EOI for 189 visa. For this I need to prove just 4 years work history.
> However...
> To achieve required points for EOI I will need to prove 8-10 years experience in my nominated occupation. I have double that. But in the last 10 years (surviving through a recession) 5 years I worked for a sole trader who paid me in cash and not bank transfer. Many years my I earned under the taxable threshold or jobs were for cash. I can provide a copy of contract, a letter from the employer, reference and payslips but cannot provide tax evidence. Is this a problem??
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


Can you provide any 3rd party evidence that you were actually on the job ?

Pension, healthcare anything ?

Maybe the sole trader filed his income tax or employee returns and showed you as his employee ?

Is the sole trader still in business ?
Does he have a web presence ?
Is he reputed and well known ?


Cheers


----------



## Simran khaira

Hello guys,

Any idea how much time immigration is taking to grant 189 visa? As on the website, it says 8-11 months.


----------



## Shashikv

Simran khaira said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any idea how much time immigration is taking to grant 189 visa? As on the website, it says 8-11 months.


They have updated the timings last week it is 

189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	11 Months to 15 Months

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## seanzyc

Simran khaira said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any idea how much time immigration is taking to grant 189 visa? As on the website, it says 8-11 months.


I am gonna just copy and paste my comments before.

Updated Global visa processing time:
(https://www.border.gov.au/about/acce...ocessing-times)
189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	11 Months 15 Months

Looks scary but this is for the month ending 31 July.
There were very few grants in the last few months and DIBP was mostly clearing backlogs.
From immitracker, we can observe that things are getting much much better in this month. 
The processing time would very likely to reduce largely in the next month when they update.
So everyone just relax


----------



## jithooos

Hello 

I have applied for 189 subclass and I currently hold a valid visitor visa - valid till April 2018. I wanted to know if there is any provision to apply for bridging visa which can give rights to work. Any one aware ?? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

RubyOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma - I am about to apply for skills assessment so I can lodge EOI for 189 visa. For this I need to prove just 4 years work history.
> However...
> To achieve required points for EOI I will need to prove 8-10 years experience in my nominated occupation. I have double that. But in the last 10 years (surviving through a recession) 5 years I worked for a sole trader who paid me in cash and not bank transfer. Many years my I earned under the taxable threshold or jobs were for cash. I can provide a copy of contract, a letter from the employer, reference and payslips but cannot provide tax evidence. Is this a problem??
> 
> Thanks so much for your help



I would suggest you to talk to a MARA registered agent with a good recommendations, a professional will assess your details and claims, and will be in a position to advice on how solid your evidence is.


----------



## amigos

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with the answers for the below queries -
> 
> 1) Does receiving an IMMI Commencement mail mean that the application is subjected for more verification and there by grant is delayed?
> 
> 2) I am asking this because in some of the threads I've read like, only the application which requires more time to process are bound to receive this email? Is that correct?or any data to prove that?
> 
> Just being anxious.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


2. I think it is right. Refer to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications 'If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team'
Cheers,


----------



## NB

amigos said:


> 2. I think it is right. Refer to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications 'If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team'
> Cheers,


It may be mentioned in the website, but I doubt if it is actually followed 

Members have been waiting for several months without a CO contact after lodging their visa and uploading all documents 

I am personally waiting for nearly a month now with no information whatsoever 

Cheers


----------



## amigos

Hi Folks,

Refer to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications, its indicated that 'Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement' but indeed, many completed applications (with no contacts from CO requiring further docs) since April. May havenot get any updates from DIBP?

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## amigos

newbienz said:


> It may be mentioned in the website, but I doubt if it is actually followed
> 
> Members have been waiting for several months without a CO contact after lodging their visa and uploading all documents
> 
> I am personally waiting for nearly a month now with no information whatsoever
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,
It is perhaps your application has not been allocated for processing. Its indicated that it only happens within 2 weeks of allocation.


----------



## om3prazol3

From *Singapore*.
Applying for 189 visa under Sec Sch Tr, 241411.
Age 25 points, IELTS 20 points, Bachelor Degree 15 points. *Total 60 points*.

The journey so far:
IELTS Superior (8.5), early Jan 2016
Positive Skills Assessment from AITSL, early May 2016
(Hiatus due to personal reasons...)
Lodged application, end June 2017
Uploaded first tranche of documents, end June 2017
Initial CO contact, mid August 2017

Applied for SPF COC and AFP NPC. Uploaded invoices to Immiaccount as proof.

Will complete the medical asap, within 28 days of initial CO contact, as requested.

CO asked for Form 80 as well.


----------



## seanzyc

. hmmmm

0 grants today？


----------



## gurimaan

seanzyc said:


> . hmmmm
> 
> 0 grants today？


yes so far no grants...


----------



## NB

amigos said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> It is perhaps your application has not been allocated for processing. Its indicated that it only happens within 2 weeks of allocation.


Going by that logic, those who are waiting for even 7-8 months, also, their application also have not been allocated for processing ?

Many members get direct grants.
What about them ?

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM

rocktopus said:


> Amen. I completely agree with you, however I find it very alarming that a few people here seem to expect otherwise: I can't count the number of times I've seen comments that they "can't wait for their 6-digits payroll" once they move to Australia. This isn't going to happen.
> 
> The average Australian wage was A$78,832 in 2016. While 6-digits job positions do exist, they clearly aren't the norm. If you look at computing-related occupations more specifically, the average wage for Software Engineer (2613) is even lower at AU$74,940 per year, with 90% of Software Engineers sitting under AU$91,451, and the upper bound being estimated at AU$117,522 (which is _not much_ above 100,000 if you ask me, although I'm not sure how reliably this is estimated).
> 
> Yes, these average are a lot higher than other western countries. However to get the full picture we need to adjust it to the cost of living, which happens to also be outrageously higher than most other western countries down here.
> 
> It takes _a lot_ of networking and time and effort to land a job, let alone building sufficient momentum and reputation in your network to land a 6-digits paying job.
> 
> Anyone here expecting a 6-digits wage when they arrive in Australia is honestly signing up for a very harsh and painful reality check. Most of us should be able to get there after a few years but yes, it will take a long time.
> 
> Anyway, hoping next week is the start of the raining season :tea:
> 
> Source: Software Engineer Salary (Australia) and my own experience.



Rightly said....Have less greed and pace ourselves with the current reality and we wont end up frustrated.
I m into IT and my wife is a Nurse.
We wud be content if we secure a combined houeshold income of around 100K AUD.

Hoping for the best...permanent move by End of 2017...


----------



## topgun2

Hi,

I am currently on a 457 visa and working in Australia. I have lodged my 189 visa in July 2017. Looking at the trend of 189 visa processing, at the moment it is very unpredictable. My 457 visa expires in December. When i lodged the 189 visa application, i was granted bridging visa A (class WA). I understand that the bridging visa kicks in only after my current 457 visa expires in December. 

My bridging visa notification says _'Visa Conditions - NIL_' and in the 'Permission to Work section', it said "_When your bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work" _.

So,i can definitely continue working with my current employer based on the bridging visa, even after my 457 expires. My question is, after the bridging visa kicks in December, am i allowed to change employers ? In my 457 visa notification, 8107 is mentioned and in my bridging visa notification, it is not mentioned. 

I have heard mixed answers from many different people. Does anyone know the right answer or have experience similar situation ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Landcruiser

From Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications 

Some of the statements:

Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement

Within each priority group, ‘complete applications’ will receive preference for assessment.

The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams.

189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream	N/A	1 July 2017

Wondering, how do I know my application is in the "complete" category or not. No CO contact for 5 months. I think they should give some sort of queue and category number instead keeping people in the dark.

What does the allocation of applications and earliest lodgement date mean? Does it mean applications up to 01-Jul have been allocated to case officers? How can it be "earliest date"?

Any one knows?


----------



## Landcruiser

I have these in my application inbox as correspondence (I lodged through agent).

IMMI s56 Request for More Information 18 Feb 2017
IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received 08 Feb 2017	


It does not specifically say "allocated". Co Contacted, medicals done, uploaded and all that. After 18-Feb no further contact. The "button" has been clicked as I can see it has been disabled.

Anyone has any communication about "allocation" or any other intermediate comms?


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

newbienz said:


> It may be mentioned in the website, but I doubt if it is actually followed
> 
> Members have been waiting for several months without a CO contact after lodging their visa and uploading all documents
> 
> I am personally waiting for nearly a month now with no information whatsoever
> 
> Cheers


I agree... I have lodged my application on 28th April 2017 uploaded all documents by 28th May 2017. I received a mail that there is a general delay in processing etc on 14th June.

I have not received any communication other than this and its almost been 4 months from the date of application and 3 months from the date of front loading the documents


----------



## rvd

I guess that other than CO none can predict whether the application is complete or not.



Landcruiser said:


> From Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Some of the statements:
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement
> 
> Within each priority group, ‘complete applications’ will receive preference for assessment.
> 
> The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams.
> 
> 189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream	N/A	1 July 2017
> 
> Wondering, how do I know my application is in the "complete" category or not. No CO contact for 5 months. I think they should give some sort of queue and category number instead keeping people in the dark.
> 
> What does the allocation of applications and earliest lodgement date mean? Does it mean applications up to 01-Jul have been allocated to case officers? How can it be "earliest date"?
> 
> Any one knows?


----------



## manpan18

Landcruiser said:


> From Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Some of the statements:
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement
> 
> Within each priority group, ‘complete applications’ will receive preference for assessment.
> 
> The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams.
> 
> 189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) streamN/A1 July 2017
> 
> Wondering, how do I know my application is in the "complete" category or not. No CO contact for 5 months. I think they should give some sort of queue and category number instead keeping people in the dark.
> 
> What does the allocation of applications and earliest lodgement date mean? Does it mean applications up to 01-Jul have been allocated to case officers? How can it be "earliest date"?
> 
> Any one knows?


Yes, it's a confusing term but your understanding is correct. Earliest. Read it as the last from the past. It depends which way we are travelling to a point in time. Past to that point in the future or Present to that point in the past.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Guys 
I have a question about the PCC.
I have an extensive travel history to Qatar which is a follows
1.	09-Jul-06 to 18-Apr-07 Multiple business visas
2.	20-Apr-07 to 20-Apr-08 Residence visa 
3.	20-Dec-10 to 30-Nov-11 Multiple business visa
4.	14-Jan-12 to 03-Apr-13 Residence visa (Acquired PCC for this duration)

During this stay, the cumulative days from July 2006 – November 2011 are more than 365 days (1 year) which warrant the requirement of a PCC on my part.
Now I have got the PCC for the last duration of my residence permit i.e. from Jan 2012 – April 2013. The question is do I need to submit individual PCCs for these durations as mentioned above or the last PCC which is issued after those stays is good enough?
I can get it issued even for those durations (from July 2006 – 2011) through an agent but he is charging quite a lot of money, hence would want to do only if necessary. 

The questions are: 
1.	If I submit only with the PCC from Jan 2012 to April 2013 will it accepted or they will ask me to submit for the previous durations?
2.	Will the lack of PCC from that duration jeopardize my application and result in an outright rejection or they will kind enough to ask me for providing the additional documents?
3.	If these additional documents are required will this delay my case?
4.	How much time do I get to submit these additional documents?
Thanks in advance for your comments…


----------



## pkk0574

Hello,

One question about points for age. If an applicant is born in October 1978, what will his points score for age be in November 2017 - will it still be 25 points or will it be 15 points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

*Regarding First Entry to Australia*

Hi All,

My PCC (including family) expires in first week of Jan, 2018.
Request members here to please help with below queries.

1.) I need to make an entry to any city in Australia before that , is that correct ?
2.) Status for my Visa/PR would then be valid for next 4 years , is this understanding correct ?


----------



## Vemulurin

Priority processing information for GSM SkillSelect applications Visa subclass	

Priority group 3	Priority group 4
189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream	N/A 1 July 2017
190 Skilled – Nominated 31 July 2017	N/A
489 Skilled – Regional 31 July 2017 31 July 2017


Can someone please explain, what does the above table mean?


----------



## Anamica23

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My PCC (including family) expires in first week of Jan, 2018.
> Request members here to please help with below queries.
> 
> 1.) I need to make an entry to any city in Australia before that , is that correct ?
> 2.) Status for my Visa/PR would then be valid for next 4 years , is this understanding correct ?


1.) Initial Entry Date - IED is based on PCC or Medicals done date which ever comes earlier. IED will be mentioned in your grant letter. You need to make entry into Australia any city before IED.

2.) PR is valid even after 4 years beyond IED, if you are staying inside Australia. If you leave the country then you need Return Resident VISA


----------



## NB

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys
> I have a question about the PCC.
> I have an extensive travel history to Qatar which is a follows
> 1.	09-Jul-06 to 18-Apr-07 Multiple business visas
> 2.	20-Apr-07 to 20-Apr-08 Residence visa
> 3.	20-Dec-10 to 30-Nov-11 Multiple business visa
> 4.	14-Jan-12 to 03-Apr-13 Residence visa (Acquired PCC for this duration)
> 
> During this stay, the cumulative days from July 2006 – November 2011 are more than 365 days (1 year) which warrant the requirement of a PCC on my part.
> Now I have got the PCC for the last duration of my residence permit i.e. from Jan 2012 – April 2013. The question is do I need to submit individual PCCs for these durations as mentioned above or the last PCC which is issued after those stays is good enough?
> I can get it issued even for those durations (from July 2006 – 2011) through an agent but he is charging quite a lot of money, hence would want to do only if necessary.
> 
> The questions are:
> 1.	If I submit only with the PCC from Jan 2012 to April 2013 will it accepted or they will ask me to submit for the previous durations?
> 2.	Will the lack of PCC from that duration jeopardize my application and result in an outright rejection or they will kind enough to ask me for providing the additional documents?
> 3.	If these additional documents are required will this delay my case?
> 4.	How much time do I get to submit these additional documents?
> Thanks in advance for your comments…


I do not know how Qatar works but I have myself got PCC from several countries

They give a single Clearance certificate which covers all previous history till the date of issue

It's not for a particular period

Cheers


----------



## rvd

I think and guess don't need to split based on period.

PCC is basically to prove that we do not have any criminal records.

Logically Qatar will not issue PCC if you indulge in any suspicious activities earlier. By this logic if you had got the period 2012-2013 then you do not have any problem.

If you had traveled in recent times then question may arise if you got the PCC with issue date mentioned then it should be a problem I guess.

As far as I know Qatar authorities would have given PCC based on your passport. So there should not be further request I feel.

Delay is for majority of people. 

Generally DIBP gives 28 days to respond their request; however, we can request for further time if things are delayed from our end by providing supporting documents.



aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys
> I have a question about the PCC.
> I have an extensive travel history to Qatar which is a follows
> 1.	09-Jul-06 to 18-Apr-07 Multiple business visas
> 2.	20-Apr-07 to 20-Apr-08 Residence visa
> 3.	20-Dec-10 to 30-Nov-11 Multiple business visa
> 4.	14-Jan-12 to 03-Apr-13 Residence visa (Acquired PCC for this duration)
> 
> During this stay, the cumulative days from July 2006 – November 2011 are more than 365 days (1 year) which warrant the requirement of a PCC on my part.
> Now I have got the PCC for the last duration of my residence permit i.e. from Jan 2012 – April 2013. The question is do I need to submit individual PCCs for these durations as mentioned above or the last PCC which is issued after those stays is good enough?
> I can get it issued even for those durations (from July 2006 – 2011) through an agent but he is charging quite a lot of money, hence would want to do only if necessary.
> 
> The questions are:
> 1.	If I submit only with the PCC from Jan 2012 to April 2013 will it accepted or they will ask me to submit for the previous durations?
> 2.	Will the lack of PCC from that duration jeopardize my application and result in an outright rejection or they will kind enough to ask me for providing the additional documents?
> 3.	If these additional documents are required will this delay my case?
> 4.	How much time do I get to submit these additional documents?
> Thanks in advance for your comments…


----------



## manpan18

pkk0574 said:


> Hello,
> 
> One question about points for age. If an applicant is born in October 1978, what will his points score for age be in November 2017 - will it still be 25 points or will it be 15 points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The age will be 39+ but not 40. So 25 points.


----------



## aamer.gr81

rvd said:


> I think and guess don't need to split based on period.
> 
> PCC is basically to prove that we do not have any criminal records.
> 
> Logically Qatar will not issue PCC if you indulge in any suspicious activities earlier. By this logic if you had got the period 2012-2013 then you do not have any problem.
> 
> If you had traveled in recent times then question may arise if you got the PCC with issue date mentioned then it should be a problem I guess.
> 
> As far as I know Qatar authorities would have given PCC based on your passport. So there should not be further request I feel.
> 
> Delay is for majority of people.
> 
> Generally DIBP gives 28 days to respond their request; however, we can request for further time if things are delayed from our end by providing supporting documents.


Thanks for your reply @rvd.
I have been to Qatar only once for a two day trip(02-May-16 - 04May-16) after 2013.
The PCC is issued on 06-Aug-17 and it mentions the period 14-Jan-12 to 03-Apr-2013.
I hope this will not be an issue.
Anyways I will lodge the application with this PCCs and proceed.
If they ask as you are saying we get 28 days gathering the documents and the agent is saying i can get in 10 working days which should be ok.

@NEWBIENZ; Thanks for your reply
ideally that should be the case an undated PCC is the best option.
This is how i am getting for UAE and for India, but unfortunately for Qatar they are mentioning the specific dates which is causing the confusion.


----------



## Anujdhall

Thanks for your response.
One more question.

I hope there is nothing more required other then the grant letter from immigration perspective both at India and Australia airports.

Thanks.




Anamica23 said:


> 1.) Initial Entry Date - IED is based on PCC or Medicals done date which ever comes earlier. IED will be mentioned in your grant letter. You need to make entry into Australia any city before IED.
> 
> 2.) PR is valid even after 4 years beyond IED, if you are staying inside Australia. If you leave the country then you need Return Resident VISA


----------



## rvd

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks for your reply @rvd.
> I have been to Qatar only once for a two day trip(02-May-16 - 04May-16) after 2013.
> The PCC is issued on 06-Aug-17 and it mentions the period 14-Jan-12 to 03-Apr-2013.
> I hope this will not be an issue.
> Anyways I will lodge the application with this PCCs and proceed.
> If they ask as you are saying we get 28 days gathering the documents and the agent is saying i can get in 10 working days which should be ok.
> 
> @NEWBIENZ; Thanks for your reply
> ideally that should be the case an undated PCC is the best option.
> This is how i am getting for UAE and for India, but unfortunately for Qatar they are mentioning the specific dates which is causing the confusion.


I hope there won't be any problems since DIBP might know the format of PCC of different countries. 

All the best..


----------



## Anamica23

Anujdhall said:


> Thanks for your response.
> One more question.
> 
> I hope there is nothing more required other then the grant letter from immigration perspective both at India and Australia airports.
> 
> Thanks.


Yup. Just grant letter. In case of you got IED waiver, then that letter. If you are looking for IED waiver, search in this forum there are lot of threads.

Wishing you best of luck


----------



## rvd

Vemulurin said:


> Priority processing information for GSM SkillSelect applications Visa subclass
> 
> Priority group 3	Priority group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream	N/A 1 July 2017
> 190 Skilled – Nominated 31 July 2017	N/A
> 489 Skilled – Regional 31 July 2017 31 July 2017
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain, what does the above table mean?


I hope we don't need to worry about this. Better prepare for longer waiting period and if it arrived early it would be pleasant surprise.


----------



## che.mostafa

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Syst

Long period of system maintenance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

newbienz said:


> amigos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I think it is right. Refer to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications 'If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team'
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> It may be mentioned in the website, but I doubt if it is actually followed
> 
> Members have been waiting for several months without a CO contact after lodging their visa and uploading all documents
> 
> I am personally waiting for nearly a month now with no information whatsoever
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Same here. No info yet.


----------



## NB

che.mostafa said:


> System maintenance and technical issues
> 
> Long period of system maintenance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are doing it quite often recently 
Nothing much to get excited or worried about

Cheers


----------



## vivekkallath

Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points


----------



## bulop

vivekkallath said:


> Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points


No chance to expedite 189 but you can ask them to sponsor you ?


----------



## vivekkallath

bulop said:


> vivekkallath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> No chance to expedite 189 but you can ask them to sponsor you ?
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information


----------



## satban

vivekkallath said:


> Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points


Did you manage to secure the interview from India or are you already in Aus using some other VISA?


----------



## vivekkallath

satban said:


> vivekkallath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manage to secure the interview from India or are you already in Aus using some other VISA?
Click to expand...


I am in India.. registered in seek.com, attended Skype interview


----------



## Vemulurin

rvd said:


> I hope we don't need to worry about this. Better prepare for longer waiting period and if it arrived early it would be pleasant surprise.


 So can't we expect grant in next 1 or 2 months?


----------



## Anamica23

vivekkallath said:


> Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points


Not sure if this help you, but my immigration lawyer suggested this. When you get a job offer you can ask for a letter from the employer stating the benefits to the australian economy if you come onshore. Once you get this letter you send this to your CO and see if it helps. He particularly said this may or may not work but it is not illegal and recommended to try.


----------



## vivekkallath

Anamica23 said:


> vivekkallath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this help you, but my immigration lawyer suggested this. When you get a job offer you can ask for a letter from the employer stating the benefits to the australian economy if you come onshore. Once you get this letter you send this to your CO and see if it helps. He particularly said this may or may not work but it is not illegal and recommended to try.
Click to expand...

That sounds great.. Anyway i have to wait until they get back to me


----------



## NB

vivekkallath said:


> Hi Guys, I have query about job. I attended a Skype interview today. If i get a job, is there a way to accelerate PR 189 process? They asked me to send all the documents pertaining to PR 189 process. My ANZSCO code 233511, Applied for PR on 16th August 2017 with 70 points



Your getting a job cannot accelerate the process 

As for your employer, Who knows what their connections are

You lose nothing by sending them the documents 

Cheers


----------



## RubyOz

newbienz said:


> Can you provide any 3rd party evidence that you were actually on the job ?
> 
> Pension, healthcare anything ?
> 
> Maybe the sole trader filed his income tax or employee returns and showed you as his employee ?
> 
> Is the sole trader still in business ?
> Does he have a web presence ?
> Is he reputed and well known ?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Pension, healthcare anything ? Nope

Maybe the sole trader filed his income tax or employee returns and showed you as his employee ? I really don't think so - most of the jobs were cash. To keep some sort of records there was payslips of sorts but it was all very casual unfortunately. 

Is the sole trader still in business ? Yes
Does he have a web presence ? No
Is he reputed and well known ? No - he is small fry.

I'm screwed aren't I?...

All I can get are some payslips and any amount of statements/references, he can be contacted and verified. There is proof he is a legimate sole trader...but after that...
I will check with his Accountant to see if they can do something for me....like a statement or letter. Do you think that would be sufficient without Tax certificate from the Revenue?


----------



## NB

RubyOz said:


> Pension, healthcare anything ? Nope
> 
> Maybe the sole trader filed his income tax or employee returns and showed you as his employee ? I really don't think so - most of the jobs were cash. To keep some sort of records there was payslips of sorts but it was all very casual unfortunately.
> 
> Is the sole trader still in business ? Yes
> Does he have a web presence ? No
> Is he reputed and well known ? No - he is small fry.
> 
> I'm screwed aren't I?...
> 
> All I can get are some payslips and any amount of statements/references, he can be contacted and verified. There is proof he is a legimate sole trader...but after that...
> I will check with his Accountant to see if they can do something for me....like a statement or letter. Do you think that would be sufficient without Tax certificate from the Revenue?


It a huge risk that you would be taking with your visa fees

How the CO will ultimately decide whether the employment was genuine or not calls for speculation 
Undoubtedly your case is weak, but you may prove lucky

You can also think of going through a reputed MARA agent, as they have some tricks up their sleeves


Cheers


----------



## Jatinder582

Analyst Programmer 261311, 65 pts, Visa lodged In Apr'17. Already 4 months passed, any hope should I keep for Grant in next 2 months.


----------



## bakbak

Singh.manndeep said:


> Hi, can someone advise me, i am working in banking sector as Relationship Manager in working capital department (lending), i had applied for Australian PR under Financial Investment Adviser, but my skill assessment resulted Negative.... Kindly suggest me further.


The Designations dont really matter but the job duties listed in you documents should match with those listed under Financial Investment Adviser.
If they dont match, assessment will be negative.


----------



## NB

Jatinder582 said:


> Analyst Programmer 261311, 65 pts, Visa lodged In Apr'17. Already 4 months passed, any hope should I keep for Grant in next 2 months.


Wait for the September rounds invite quota to be published 
Much will depend on that

Cheers


----------



## Jatinder582

newbienz said:


> Jatinder582 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Analyst Programmer 261311, 65 pts, Visa lodged In Apr'17. Already 4 months passed, any hope should I keep for Grant in next 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the September rounds invite quota to be published
> Much will depend on that
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hey mate, I have already got invite and lodged PR in April, my question was for Grant not Invite. I am not sure whether you answered for Grant or Invite.


----------



## NB

Jatinder582 said:


> Hey mate, I have already got invite and lodged PR in April, my question was for Grant not Invite. I am not sure whether you answered for Grant or Invite.


I am sorry
I misread your post as invite
Because once you have lodged your visa, the Anzsco codes and points have no relevance 
All applications are equal and hence the confusion 

The current wait time has been increased dramatically over the last few months from 4-7 months to 11-14 months
Is it temporary or a longer drawn out affair is anybody's guess

I have also lodged my visa and like you and many other members have no option but to wait silently and patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul1809

Singapore PCC- hello folks , need urgent help . Is it mendatatory to have request letter from co to initiate a Singapore pcc . I am stuck


----------



## Panda112

I wouldn't use the word Screwed but yes, I would strongly suggest you not to include those undocumented experience period in your visa application. If possible try to get points from elsewhere.

Usually each country has a minimum threshold, salaries above which incur income taxes. Salary below those are charged with a minimal tax (1% of earning in my country). If your employer did not pay a penny in tax, then he is committing fraud. However, employers do pay their taxes.

Why- coz it's cheaper for them to pay taxes. If they want to continue doing business, they need to submit tax clearance reports to the clients. Submitting tax clearance/ Audit reports necessitates paying full taxes of the fiscal year. Also, income taxes for low salaries tend to be cheaper than taxes of employers' other expenses. So, employers who cheat their taxes, show large number of employees and small salary for each (thus small tax per employee and small tax overall).

My experience- the employer had paid bulk tax (year's income tax for 15 employees) in one go. So, it didn't have my name in any document. So, I got my employer to write a letter that said "give this man his tax records. The tax record we filed included his salary tax too. monthly breakdown of salary and tax as presented in table below. Company has no knowledge of his other sources of income during the period". Got the tax summary from revenue department. Worked in my country, not sure if it'll do for you too.



newbienz said:


> It a huge risk that you would be taking with your visa fees
> 
> How the CO will ultimately decide whether the employment was genuine or not calls for speculation
> Undoubtedly your case is weak, but you may prove lucky
> 
> You can also think of going through a reputed MARA agent, as they have some tricks up their sleeves
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> RubyOz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pension, healthcare anything ? Nope
> 
> Maybe the sole trader filed his income tax or employee returns and showed you as his employee ? I really don't think so - most of the jobs were cash. To keep some sort of records there was payslips of sorts but it was all very casual unfortunately.
> 
> Is the sole trader still in business ? Yes
> Does he have a web presence ? No
> Is he reputed and well known ? No - he is small fry.
> 
> I'm screwed aren't I?...
> 
> All I can get are some payslips and any amount of statements/references, he can be contacted and verified. There is proof he is a legimate sole trader...but after that...
> I will check with his Accountant to see if they can do something for me....like a statement or letter. Do you think that would be sufficient without Tax certificate from the Revenue?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rahul1809

Singapore PCC- hello folks , need urgent help . Is it mendatatory to have request letter from co to initiate a Singapore pcc . I am stuck


----------



## Rahul1809

**** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2016****

Singapore PCC- hello folks , need urgent help . Is it mendatatory to have request letter from co to initiate a Singapore pcc . I am stuck


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Use ITA*

Use ITA to appeal first.
Once approved, apply online and send them ur fingerprints.


----------



## Rahul1809

Mudassar_SM said:


> Use ITA to appeal first.
> Once approved, apply online and send them ur fingerprints.


Hi Mudasaar , what is the ITA Here


----------



## sathsumi

Rahul1809 said:


> Singapore PCC- hello folks , need urgent help . Is it mendatatory to have request letter from co to initiate a Singapore pcc . I am stuck


Yes, you need request letter from CO. I got couple of months before.


----------



## vivek_ntm

Rahul1809 said:


> Singapore PCC- hello folks , need urgent help . Is it mendatatory to have request letter from co to initiate a Singapore pcc . I am stuck


ITA is enough for getting approval and then you can book the appointment slot.


----------



## topgun2

If someone could shed some light on this question, it would be helpful. Am guessing there would be people who have had similar experience or you would know if someone with similar situation



topgun2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently on a 457 visa and working in Australia. I have lodged my 189 visa in July 2017. Looking at the trend of 189 visa processing, at the moment it is very unpredictable. My 457 visa expires in December. When i lodged the 189 visa application, i was granted bridging visa A (class WA). I understand that the bridging visa kicks in only after my current 457 visa expires in December.
> 
> My bridging visa notification says _'Visa Conditions - NIL_' and in the 'Permission to Work section', it said "_When your bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work" _.
> 
> So,i can definitely continue working with my current employer based on the bridging visa, even after my 457 expires. My question is, after the bridging visa kicks in December, am i allowed to change employers ? In my 457 visa notification, 8107 is mentioned and in my bridging visa notification, it is not mentioned.
> 
> I have heard mixed answers from many different people. Does anyone know the right answer or have experience similar situation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## joshyakovlev

Given the information below if you and the information provided you have unrestricted work rights when your 457 comes to an end and the bridging visa takes effect.

The information below is taken from: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/010/Working-in-Australia-while-you-hold-a-BVA.aspx

We will tell you if you can work when your BVA is granted.

If your BVA does not let you work in Australia, or has restrictions on working, you can apply for another BVA that lets you work. To be considered for a BVA that lets you work, you will usually have to demonstrate that you are in financial hardship.


----------



## Sammie25

Seems like a quiet day at DIBP :/


----------



## Anamica23

Sammie25 said:


> Seems like a quiet day at DIBP :/


From immitracker I see 2 CO contact for application lodged on 15/07/2017 and 19/07/2017. I feel like they reached till this date... you will soon be next ...wishing you best of luck


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Rahul1809 said:


> Hi Mudasaar , what is the ITA Here


Invitation to Apply (ITA)


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Mudassar_SM said:


> Use ITA to appeal first.
> Once approved, apply online and send them ur fingerprints.



As suggested, use the invite to apply if the PCC is only for you. If you and your spouse need it as well, you will need to apply for visa first and take the acknowledgement to apply for appeal. 

I had recently applied for my spouse and myself using the visa acknowledgment. My appeal was successful and the COC is under process. I have sent my fingerprints through post since I am applying from abroad. You could visit the Cantonment to get fingerprinted.


----------



## Auspr18

Hi experts, could you please help with the the following questions :
1) in which section of the visa application should I attach the form 80 and 1221? 
2) I did my medical before lodging the visa and now health assessment results are pending. Where will the result get uploaded. How will I get to know that the result for the health assessment has come and the steps after that??


----------



## Anamica23

Auspr18 said:


> Hi experts, could you please help with the the following questions :
> 1) in which section of the visa application should I attach the form 80 and 1221?
> 2) I did my medical before lodging the visa and now health assessment results are pending. Where will the result get uploaded. How will I get to know that the result for the health assessment has come and the steps after that??


1.) Form 80 under character. Form 1221 under personal particular. Click on "Attach More documents" and start typing For.. you will see them in drop down box
2.) Under My Health Declarations you will be able to see the particulars for each applicant you have added.

Also, you can see the results here after it is uploaded:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Click on Print information sheet on above link


----------



## Auspr18

Anamica23 said:


> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts, could you please help with the the following questions :
> 1) in which section of the visa application should I attach the form 80 and 1221?
> 2) I did my medical before lodging the visa and now health assessment results are pending. Where will the result get uploaded. How will I get to know that the result for the health assessment has come and the steps after that??
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Form 80 under character. Form 1221 under personal particular. Click on "Attach More documents" and start typing For.. you will see them in drop down box
> 2.) Under My Health Declarations you will be able to see the particulars for each applicant you have added.
> 
> Also, you can see the results here after it is uploaded:
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Click on Print information sheet on above link
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. I have uploaded 1221 under the attach more documents link but for form 80 I used the evidence of character link in the main form along with pcc. Hope that's fine


----------



## TravelWorld

Jatinder582 said:


> Analyst Programmer  261311, 65 pts, Visa lodged In Apr'17. Already 4 months passed, any hope should I keep for Grant in next 2 months.


This forum would not exist if people knew my friend


----------



## TravelWorld

Sammie25 said:


> Seems like a quiet day at DIBP :/


You mean Immitracker right? Because DIBP must be busy :fish:


----------



## Aimee31

Hi there. Just wanted to ask what's gonna happen or what should i do about my situation. Im on a student visa until March 2019. I might get invited this 23rd Aug with 75 points. My current semester will finish this end of Aug and next one will start in October. I understand I need to lodge within 60 days if i get invited. Should i lodge 189 then cancel student visa before my semester? will i get a bridging visa for 189? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## joshyakovlev

Have we literally just not been through this on this thread?! You might want to look back through the last couple of pages! Maybe even have a two second check of DIBP website for info about bridging visas?


----------



## rocktopus

Aimee31 said:


> Hi there. Just wanted to ask what's gonna happen or what should i do about my situation. Im on a student visa until March 2019. I might get invited this 23rd Aug with 75 points. My current semester will finish this end of Aug and next one will start in October. I understand I need to lodge within 60 days if i get invited. Should i lodge 189 then cancel student visa before my semester? will i get a bridging visa for 189? Thanks in advance for your help.


You will only get a bridging visa for PR if and when your student visa _naturally _comes to an end. That is after March 2019.

If you cancel your student visa you_ do not_ get bridging visa.


----------



## parth1310

Aimee31 said:


> Hi there. Just wanted to ask what's gonna happen or what should i do about my situation. Im on a student visa until March 2019. I might get invited this 23rd Aug with 75 points. My current semester will finish this end of Aug and next one will start in October. I understand I need to lodge within 60 days if i get invited. Should i lodge 189 then cancel student visa before my semester? will i get a bridging visa for 189? Thanks in advance for your help.


You don't have to cancel any visa. Upon 189 grant your previous visas will be cancelled automatically. You will be granted a bridging visa the moment you lodge your 189 visa; which will come into effect once your student visa expires (in Mar 2019).


----------



## seanzyc

Aimee31 said:


> Hi there. Just wanted to ask what's gonna happen or what should i do about my situation. Im on a student visa until March 2019. I might get invited this 23rd Aug with 75 points. My current semester will finish this end of Aug and next one will start in October. I understand I need to lodge within 60 days if i get invited. Should i lodge 189 then cancel student visa before my semester? will i get a bridging visa for 189? Thanks in advance for your help.


NO. Do not take the risk.
If you cancel your student visa. Your are likely to lose your bridging visa.

There is a note on the grant letter of bridging visa:
If you cancel your student visa, please contact DIBP immediately, your bridging visa may NOT come into effect....
(see the highlighted notes in the picture attached)


----------



## Sammie25

Anamica23 said:


> From immitracker I see 2 CO contact for application lodged on 15/07/2017 and 19/07/2017. I feel like they reached till this date... you will soon be next ...wishing you best of luck


okay that is freaky. I got contacted by GSM Brisbane this morning, asked for Form 80. Good thing i had already filled it and was about to upload anyway.


----------



## karanbansal91

Anybody advice on bank statement uploading ..
Digital downloads or scanned attested???


----------



## NB

karanbansal91 said:


> Anybody advice on bank statement uploading ..
> Digital downloads or scanned attested???


I have used digital downloads and highlighted the salary credit entries

Printing attesting and scanning will bloat the file and then again you will have to reduce it so the overall quality will be very low

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

parth1310 said:


> You don't have to cancel any visa. Upon 189 grant your previous visas will be cancelled automatically. You will be granted a bridging visa the moment you lodge your 189 visa; which will come into effect once your student visa expires (in Mar 2019).


that's my understanding also.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sammie25 said:


> okay that is freaky. I got contacted by GSM Brisbane this morning, asked for Form 80. Good thing i had already filled it and was about to upload anyway.


why did you wait for CO contact? Why not upload it upfront?


----------



## Sammie25

andreyx108b said:


> why did you wait for CO contact? Why not upload it upfront?


When I lodged it, I was under the impression that it wasn't necessary. But surfing on this forum made me paranoid so i started filling it up, was about to confirm my travel history and upload this week. :\ Oh well, IP pressed same day so lets see.


----------



## manpan18

Simran khaira said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any idea how much time immigration is taking to grant 189 visa? As on the website, it says 8-11 months.


The trend has been varying from 4 months to 15 months. Some lucky people get it much sooner while some unlucky ones take longer. People confuse trend with service standard. Yes, you should set your expectations as per the trend and hope for the best. But don't consider the trend as a hardcoded minimum or maximum timeframe.


----------



## Anamica23

Sammie25 said:


> okay that is freaky. I got contacted by GSM Brisbane this morning, asked for Form 80. Good thing i had already filled it and was about to upload anyway.


 I told you right... I see you updated Immitracker...thanks


----------



## visakh

Hi friends

I have a query, I have an experience of 8 years and am using that experience to gain points. But, i don't have the Bank Stmt or Pay slip from my first company, i.e from July 2009 to June 2010. The employer had paid me in cash by hand. What should i do in this situation?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anamica23

visakh said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have a query, I have an experience of 8 years and am using that experience to gain points. But, i don't have the Bank Stmt or Pay slip from my first company, i.e from July 2009 to June 2010. The employer had paid me in cash by hand. What should i do in this situation?
> Thanks in advance.


1.) If you have filed IT for that year, get that document. Or if you have not filed tax but you had taxable income and TDS was deducted, get Form 26AS
2.) Get a letter from the company stating that you have been paid in cash during your tenure over there on company letterhead


----------



## Shashikv

karanbansal91 said:


> Anybody advice on bank statement uploading ..
> Digital downloads or scanned attested???


Digital original copy with credits highlighted will be preferred as it ensures quality. I have done the same thing.


----------



## Sammani

visakh said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have a query, I have an experience of 8 years and am using that experience to gain points. But, i don't have the Bank Stmt or Pay slip from my first company, i.e from July 2009 to June 2010. The employer had paid me in cash by hand. What should i do in this situation?
> Thanks in advance.



I had the same problem. So I got a letter from Employer stating that "the salary was paid in cash for the period of .......... " It didn't create any issue at skilled experience assessment stage. Then I uploaded that with visa application. Didn't get any issue from Case Officer YET.
Anyway seek some Experts' ideas too.


----------



## Dkaur

Anamica23 said:


> Sammie25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a quiet day at DIBP :/
> 
> 
> 
> From immitracker I see 2 CO contact for application lodged on 15/07/2017 and 19/07/2017. I feel like they reached till this date... you will soon be next ...wishing you best of luck
Click to expand...

Hi,

Is it for onshore or offshore??
Do you think dies it make any difference??

Thanks


----------



## samworld

Any non India residents/Citizens applied for the Indian PCC from their home country? My husband lived in India for 3 yrs. We applied for the Indian PCC and got it. It doesnt address to the autralian high commission or anything? What should be the contents in it?


----------



## Shashikv

samworld said:


> Any non India residents/Citizens applied for the Indian PCC from their home country? My husband lived in India for 3 yrs. We applied for the Indian PCC and got it. It doesnt address to the autralian high commission or anything? What should be the contents in it?



Their content is pretty standard and is known to DIBP. Doesn't need to be addressed to Australian high commission.


----------



## samworld

Shashikv said:


> Their content is pretty standard and is known to DIBP. Doesn't need to be addressed to Australian high commission.




Thanks a lot


----------



## manpan18

visakh said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have a query, I have an experience of 8 years and am using that experience to gain points. But, i don't have the Bank Stmt or Pay slip from my first company, i.e from July 2009 to June 2010. The employer had paid me in cash by hand. What should i do in this situation?
> Thanks in advance.


Do you have an appointment letter that shows your compensation?


----------



## andreyx108b

Sammie25 said:


> When I lodged it, I was under the impression that it wasn't necessary. But surfing on this forum made me paranoid so i started filling it up, was about to confirm my travel history and upload this week. :\ Oh well, IP pressed same day so lets see.


You see, usually, after CO request the time increases quite considerably.


----------



## Anamica23

Dkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it for onshore or offshore??
> Do you think dies it make any difference??
> 
> Thanks


one is onshore and the other is offshore. It doesnt make a difference. Im just taking it as an indicator that DIBP is processing things fast. They may not grant soon but yes they are looking at our applications.Thats all


----------



## Ramramram222

samworld said:


> Any non India residents/Citizens applied for the Indian PCC from their home country? My husband lived in India for 3 yrs. We applied for the Indian PCC and got it. It doesnt address to the autralian high commission or anything? What should be the contents in it?




I applied from VFS Sydney and got it within a couple of weeks. I think contents should be same to all. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Hi Experts, need your help on another query- for the passport the visa application form asks for just the bio data page of the passport. Do we need to give all the stamped pages as well? And what about the empty pages? 
Could you please suggest. 

Thanks!


----------



## visakh

thanks for the info !!!


----------



## visakh

manpan18 said:


> Do you have an appointment letter that shows your compensation?


In appointment letter, they had mentioned only the consolidated amount, unfortunately no break ups of Salary.

thanks


----------



## karanbansal91

newbienz said:


> I have used digital downloads and highlighted the salary credit entries
> 
> Printing attesting and scanning will bloat the file and then again you will have to reduce it so the overall quality will be very low
> 
> Cheers


What u have used to highlight digital copes?? Means any software etc... Is it a good idea to manipulate digital copy??


----------



## manpan18

visakh said:


> In appointment letter, they had mentioned only the consolidated amount, unfortunately no break ups of Salary.
> 
> thanks


That's fine. They wont be concerened about the breakup. They just need a proof that it was a paid employment and obviously that it is a legitimate employer. I am not saying that they might not ask for more proofs but there is a good chance that they won't. People upload salary slips, tax statements, etc. just to make that the CO is satisfied. There is a possibility he will get satisfied with the appointment letter only. Better put a statutory declaration and upload both as a single file.


----------



## NB

Auspr18 said:


> Hi Experts, need your help on another query- for the passport the visa application form asks for just the bio data page of the passport. Do we need to give all the stamped pages as well? And what about the empty pages?
> Could you please suggest.
> 
> Thanks!


I gave the page with my photo and the page which gave my address 

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

karanbansal91 said:


> What u have used to highlight digital copes?? Means any software etc... Is it a good idea to manipulate digital copy??


Mac - Preview / Foxit reader / Adobe Reader
Windows - Foxit reader / Adobe Reader
Linux -no idea


----------



## visakh

manpan18 said:


> That's fine. They wont be concerened about the breakup. They just need a proof that it was a paid employment and obviously that it is a legitimate employer. I am not saying that they might not ask for more proofs but there is a good chance that they won't. People upload salary slips, tax statements, etc. just to make that the CO is satisfied. There is a possibility he will get satisfied with the appointment letter only. Better put a statutory declaration and upload both as a single file.



thanks Bro, Well appreciated !!!


----------



## karanbansal91

Anamica23 said:


> Mac - Preview / Foxit reader / Adobe Reader
> Windows - Foxit reader / Adobe Reader
> Linux -no idea


And *What about salary slips, I mean digital black copies or Printed and scanned certified copies????*


----------



## Anamica23

karanbansal91 said:


> And *What about salary slips, I mean digital black copies or Printed and scanned certified copies????*


Digital copies. For me, in one company it was coloured and in another it was black and white. No certified copies necessary


----------



## Anamica23

karanbansal91 said:


> And *What about salary slips, I mean digital black copies or Printed and scanned certified copies????*


One important thing, Bank statements might be encrypted sometimes, for example, HDFC bank statements. So its not possible to edit directly. Use Download PDFsam Visual trial version and remove protection. Edit/highlight it and save it


----------



## Himadri

Anamica23 said:


> One important thing, Bank statements might be encrypted sometimes, for example, HDFC bank statements. So its not possible to edit directly. Use Download PDFsam Visual trial version and remove protection. Edit/highlight it and save it




Just take colour print outs of all documents and colour scan them.

Do not try to edit or modify anything as it might lead to negative outcome or, questions on genuineness of the submission.

It is just my suggestion, choice if of applicant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

newbienz said:


> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts, need your help on another query- for the passport the visa application form asks for just the bio data page of the passport. Do we need to give all the stamped pages as well? And what about the empty pages?
> Could you please suggest.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the page with my photo and the page which gave my address
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## karanbansal91

Anamica23 said:


> One important thing, Bank statements might be encrypted sometimes, for example, HDFC bank statements. So its not possible to edit directly. Use Download PDFsam Visual trial version and remove protection. Edit/highlight it and save it


Yes, exactly. I have just checked my HDFC bank statements and they are secured to edits. 

*Is it ok to highlight secured files by decryption and highlighting?? *
What general practice expats using??


----------



## AC Sie

By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


----------



## atif1987

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


how long did it take for u to get the grant..

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## karanbansal91

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


I feel very happy when in SEE word "GRANTED" on any thread or post. God bless u in further journey and best of luck for ur future endeavours at Australia...


----------



## RubyOz

newbienz said:


> Can you provide any 3rd party evidence that you were actually on the job ?
> 
> Pension, healthcare anything ?
> 
> Maybe the sole trader filed his income tax or employee returns and showed you as his employee ?
> 
> Is the sole trader still in business ?
> Does he have a web presence ?
> Is he reputed and well known ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


No unfortunately I have none of that stuff. The Sole trader is small fry - he doesn't have a website or even a facebook page but is still in business. The work was mostly on a cash basis. Do you think a letter or statement from the sole traders accountant stating I was employed and showing amounts paid to me would suffice without any Revenue backup...probably not. 

Ordinarily for other work do we think that payslips, reference, contract and a statement of taxes paid (p60 issued by employer each year) is sufficient as proof?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## kennedy07

newbienz said:


> I gave the page with my photo and the page which gave my address
> 
> Cheers


I reckon the Bio (the page with the photo) is enough?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


Congratulations on your grant and all the very best.


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


Congratulations and All the best buddy :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Friends, 
Consultants generally don't share the Immi account username and password. So, is there a way to track our Visa application progress by passport number or some other means?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

6 grants today from Immitracker's stats with a couple of grants given to applicants lodged in August and October 2016 as well. Good to see old timers getting the grants. All the best folks to all of us.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Congratulations and all the best. What is your timeline?



AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


----------



## erpardeep

*Congratulations!!!*



AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


Congratulations mate!


----------



## rvd

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


Many Congratulations..


----------



## rvd

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Friends,
> Consultants generally don't share the Immi account username and password. So, is there a way to track our Visa application progress by passport number or some other means?


Does your agent shared the receipt of payment? If yes then with application reference number you can able to track..


----------



## kaushik_91

atif1987 said:


> how long did it take for u to get the grant..
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 70 POINTS
> AGE 30
> LANG 20
> EDU 15
> WORK EXP 5
> IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
> PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
> EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
> EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


Congrats atif!!

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats atif!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


lol why are u congratulating me

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## NB

RubyOz said:


> No unfortunately I have none of that stuff. The Sole trader is small fry - he doesn't have a website or even a facebook page but is still in business. The work was mostly on a cash basis. Do you think a letter or statement from the sole traders accountant stating I was employed and showing amounts paid to me would suffice without any Revenue backup...probably not.
> 
> Ordinarily for other work do we think that payslips, reference, contract and a statement of taxes paid (p60 issued by employer each year) is sufficient as proof?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


Any 3rd party evidence is always preferred as one can easily fabricate back dated payslips offer letter etc.

Once you have proof that you have paid taxes on the income or the salary has been credited in your bank account it goes a long way in proving the boafides of your claim

Each little bit of evidence helps and whether what you have is sufficient or not, that can only be decided by the CO
Your role as an applicant is to provide as much as evidence as you can and leave the judgement to the CO


Cheers


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Friends,
> Consultants generally don't share the Immi account username and password. So, is there a way to track our Visa application progress by passport number or some other means?


U might want to import your application: 

Go to immiaccount > create a new account > click import application > provide the information (DOB, TRN ...etc.)
Initially when u click on the application, you will be asked to identify your role, chose "an applicant"

Best Wishes..


----------



## kaushik_91

atif1987 said:


> lol why are u congratulating me
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 70 POINTS
> AGE 30
> LANG 20
> EDU 15
> WORK EXP 5
> IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
> PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
> EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
> EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


Oops wrongly sent!!     

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaneet6882

*Urgent query*

Hi Experts 

I have lodged 189 visa on 23 march ans still waiting for Grant like many of you ( detailed timelines in my signature) 

While the wait goes on , my employer is asking me to travel to Aus on 457 Visa . I have read in other forums posts that lodging 457 visa can land into trouble as the latest visa will overwrite the previous one

SO I had to disclose my plans of 189 visa to my employer . They are happy to know about it as it will save their visa cost as well . 

But the need to travel to Aus is urgent so they have asked me to check for option of traveling on business visitor visa while 189 decision is still awaited.

My concern is '

- Has any one done this before that travelling on business visit visa while 189 is in progress
- Will there be any impact on my 189 visa
- What do I need to inform to my CO for this
- If i Travel there on visit visa and get my 189 while being there , do I have to come back and again go to validate 189


Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


Congratz


----------



## Shalia

Hello All,

We have applied for the grant today for 261313 Software Engineer, when can i expect a grant?

ANZSCO : 261313 Software Engineer
AGE 30 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 20 PTS
EXP 5 PTS


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

rvd said:


> Does your agent shared the receipt of payment? If yes then with application reference number you can able to track..


No, he didn't share anything


----------



## PANZIND

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We have applied for the grant today for 261313 Software Engineer, when can i expect a grant?
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 Software Engineer
> AGE 30 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> LANG 20 PTS
> EXP 5 PTS




Heuristic is anything between 19 days to 3 months. It is what I could understand so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 


AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


----------



## NB

vaneet6882 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on 23 march ans still waiting for Grant like many of you ( detailed timelines in my signature)
> 
> While the wait goes on , my employer is asking me to travel to Aus on 457 Visa . I have read in other forums posts that lodging 457 visa can land into trouble as the latest visa will overwrite the previous one
> 
> SO I had to disclose my plans of 189 visa to my employer . They are happy to know about it as it will save their visa cost as well .
> 
> But the need to travel to Aus is urgent so they have asked me to check for option of traveling on business visitor visa while 189 decision is still awaited.
> 
> My concern is '
> 
> - Has any one done this before that travelling on business visit visa while 189 is in progress
> - Will there be any impact on my 189 visa
> - What do I need to inform to my CO for this
> - If i Travel there on visit visa and get my 189 while being there , do I have to come back and again go to validate 189
> 
> 
> Thanks


How long will you be actually in Australia on the business visa ?

Will it be a long continuous stay or several short trips ?

Also recheck if you can meet the objectives of your company legally when traveling on a business visa 
I am not sure if you are allowed to work on a business visa which you can on a 457

Cheers


----------



## satban

*Positive news*



Maverick_VJ said:


> 6 grants today from Immitracker's stats with a couple of grants given to applicants lodged in August and October 2016 as well. Good to see old timers getting the grants. All the best folks to all of us.


I was beginning to wonder that this will be another inconsequential week. What about the other 4 grants, do you see a lodgement date/month on it?


----------



## Kulwinder84

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..




Congratulations bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

oppurtunityreq said:


> U might want to import your application:
> 
> Go to immiaccount > create a new account > click import application > provide the information (DOB, TRN ...etc.)
> Initially when u click on the application, you will be asked to identify your role, chose "an applicant"
> 
> Best Wishes..


Thanks
But is it going to impact my application submitted through agent's account? Also, I do not have the TRN# details etc. I just have my HAP Id that was printed on e-Medical document.


----------



## PANZIND

Is there any order in which DIBP picks lodged application for assessment? I can see applications lodged after 15 Jul are CO contacted while those lodged earlier to it are still in Lodged (blue color) in myimmitracker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalia

PANZIND said:


> Heuristic is anything between 19 days to 3 months. It is what I could understand so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, i would be glad if i receive it anytime within 6months.


----------



## sharma1981

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We have applied for the grant today for 261313 Software Engineer, when can i expect a grant?
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 Software Engineer
> AGE 30 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> LANG 20 PTS
> EXP 5 PTS


As soon as CO is OK with the uploaded docs.

This brings us to next question that when will CO verify. The answer to that is that it can take anytime between 15 days to 1 year.


----------



## kaushik_91

AC Sie said:


> By the grace of God, I got my grant today!
> The golden letter arrived on 4.30 pm (Aussie Time), so they not only send the grant in the morning, but also right before the office close.
> Thank you for this forum! Wishing all the best for all of you..


Congrats buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

Guys do we need to upload photograph ? I have my wife and daughter as dependent in my application. All the documents uploaded except Photograph.


----------



## sharma1981

Shashikv said:


> Guys do we need to upload photograph ? I have my wife and daughter as dependent in my application. All the documents uploaded except Photograph.


Not mandatory as other docs like passport, PCC etc will have the pic.

Still for the satisfaction of your mind you can do that. Most members here didn't upload it and no one mentioned that CO asked from them.


----------



## NB

Shashikv said:


> Guys do we need to upload photograph ? I have my wife and daughter as dependent in my application. All the documents uploaded except Photograph.


Somehow or the other this concept of uploading photos with the documents has crept in some posts in the forum
No link in the DIBP website asks for it

How when any why it started or the logic behind it, I have no idea 

I personally feel it's not required and I did not do it

Cheers


----------



## Shalia

sharma1981 said:


> As soon as CO is OK with the uploaded docs.
> 
> This brings us to next question that when will CO verify. The answer to that is that it can take anytime between 15 days to 1 year.


I hope the grants increase in the next coming months.


----------



## PANZIND

Shalia said:


> Thank you, i would be glad if i receive it anytime within 6months.




Caveat is to upload the complete documents at the outset. If CO contacts for additional documents of any sort, it takes more time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalia

PANZIND said:


> Caveat is to upload the complete documents at the outset. If CO contacts for additional documents of any sort, it takes more time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh i didnt know that


----------



## sharma1981

Shalia said:


> Oh i didnt know that


If i was you i'll be uploading all the docs at the earliest


----------



## bulop

I have a question. All my docs uploaded that means I should not wait a co contact right ? Visa lodged 19.7.17
If co contacts very soon, that means Im missing something. Im hoping a direct grant so what co could ask from me at this stage ? Assuming Im not missing anything. Both me and my wife provided pcc, medicals, form80, 1221etc.


----------



## rvd

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Thanks
> But is it going to impact my application submitted through agent's account? Also, I do not have the TRN# details etc. I just have my HAP Id that was printed on e-Medical document.


I think not possible.


----------



## sdilshad

CO contacted me twice ,does it mean it will take way longer than normal time?


----------



## Panda112

It will take longer than someone who lodged with you and got a direct grant. No one can say how long (not sure if the word "way" applies).


sdilshad said:


> CO contacted me twice ,does it mean it will take way longer than normal time?


----------



## Panda112

I Concur. It won't affect the application. Also, the imported application will have complete viewing right but limited right to modifying , editing and document uploading. Not null but limited.



rvd said:


> I think not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Ankur30Aggarwal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> But is it going to impact my application submitted through agent's account? Also, I do not have the TRN# details etc. I just have my HAP Id that was printed on e-Medical document.
Click to expand...


----------



## Panda112

Possible that you could get a direct grant.
Also possible that they might ask for additional evidence of relationship. No one can say except CO and his/her mood.

For example, I am a single applicant, no experience, only points from English+Age+Skill+Education. Yet I got CO contact for evidence of relationship just coz CO misread my form 80.



bulop said:


> I have a question. All my docs uploaded that means I should not wait a co contact right ? Visa lodged 19.7.17
> If co contacts very soon, that means Im missing something. Im hoping a direct grant so what co could ask from me at this stage ? Assuming Im not missing anything. Both me and my wife provided pcc, medicals, form80, 1221etc.


----------



## Panda112

Hurry up Mate. If you submit all documents before Case officer looks at your docs, then you could get the visa in one go. If not, the officer could ask one document at a time and delay your application for years.

Complete set of documents:

CV, Passport, evidence of birth and age, national identity documents, Police report, Medicals, evidence of skill assessment (from skill assessment authority), evidence of language (both scan and officially sent), Evidence of education (transcript, character certificate if applicable, graduation certificate, student visa details), Evidence of employment if applicable(employer's reference letter, government tax details, payslips, bank statements, retirement saving etc),evidence of relationship with your dependents (photos, marriage registration, shared financial details etc etc) and others as per the link below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html



sharma1981 said:


> If i was you i'll be uploading all the docs at the earliest
> 
> 
> 
> Shalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i didnt know that
Click to expand...


----------



## bulop

Panda112 said:


> Possible that you could get a direct grant.
> Also possible that they might ask for additional evidence of relationship. No one can say except CO and his/her mood.
> 
> For example, I am a single applicant, no experience, only points from English+Age+Skill+Education. Yet I got CO contact for evidence of relationship just coz CO misread my form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. All my docs uploaded that means I should not wait a co contact right ? Visa lodged 19.7.17
> If co contacts very soon, that means Im missing something. Im hoping a direct grant so what co could ask from me at this stage ? Assuming Im not missing anything. Both me and my wife provided pcc, medicals, form80, 1221etc.
Click to expand...

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## ozbound2k

Hi All 
A small newbie question, what does accepting the invite means and lodging of visa means ?

does it mean creating immi account , filling out 17 page form and then submitting application and payment of fees
or 
just pressing "apply visa" button from skill select means : Accepting invite 
filling out 17 page form and payment of fees means : lodging visa

Sorry little confused


----------



## topgun2

Hi Guys, looking for some help here...



topgun2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently on a 457 visa and working in Australia. I have lodged my 189 visa in July 2017. Looking at the trend of 189 visa processing, at the moment it is very unpredictable. My 457 visa expires in December. When i lodged the 189 visa application, i was granted bridging visa A (class WA). I understand that the bridging visa kicks in only after my current 457 visa expires in December.
> 
> My bridging visa notification says _'Visa Conditions - NIL_' and in the 'Permission to Work section', it said "_When your bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work" _.
> 
> So,i can definitely continue working with my current employer based on the bridging visa, even after my 457 expires. My question is, after the bridging visa kicks in December, am i allowed to change employers ? In my 457 visa notification, 8107 is mentioned and in my bridging visa notification, it is not mentioned.
> 
> I have heard mixed answers from many different people. Does anyone know the right answer or have experience similar situation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Panda112

Accepting invite- clicking the "apply visa" button and then creating immi account.
lodging visa- submitting application and paying fees.



ozbound2k said:


> Hi All
> A small newbie question, what does accepting the invite means and lodging of visa means ?
> 
> does it mean creating immi account , filling out 17 page form and then submitting application and payment of fees
> or
> just pressing "apply visa" button from skill select means : Accepting invite
> filling out 17 page form and payment of fees means : lodging visa
> 
> Sorry little confused


----------



## Shalia

sharma1981 said:


> If i was you i'll be uploading all the docs at the earliest


I have given all my documents, only pending is Medical.


----------



## sharma1981

Shalia said:


> I have given all my documents, only pending is Medical.


Good. Upload the PDF which you can download by logging into ImmiAccount for medicals.It usually has the application number and HAP ID for all the candidates. If you want to wait for few days it will have updated status as well that whethet in progress or clearance provided.


----------



## pkk0574

Help !!!!!!!!!

Today I received the Natural Justice letter from DIBP 

I lodged my visa on 22-April-2017 and am based in Kuwait. In the letter, they mentioned that the Dubai AHC tried to contact my employer in June and August, but they did not get any response. They tried to contact using the number provided in the submitted documents and by finding a number on the Internet.

I had submitted a statutory declaration from my immediate supervisor and I don't know why the AHC did not make an attempt to call him first.

I request the seniors and experts on this forum to advise what should be my course of action as I have been given 28 days to respond.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

Panda112 said:


> Accepting invite- clicking the "apply visa" button and then creating immi account.
> lodging visa- submitting application and paying fees.


Thanks for reply mate!

I clicked "Apply Visa" , which means I have accepted invite.

But if for some reason I am not able to lodge visa within stipulated time, will I get another invite. I am afraid I will not be able to collect all documents before given time.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

satban said:


> I was beginning to wonder that this will be another inconsequential week. What about the other 4 grants, do you see a lodgement date/month on it?


Yes ! Read as Nationality:Occupation Name: Lodgement Date

1. South Africa: Motor Mechanic: 11/05/2017

2. Indonesia: Construction Project : 24/03/2017 ( AC Sie on the forum)

3. Pakistan: Chemical Engineer: 29/08/2016

4. India : Developer : 02/02/2017

5. Philippines : Registered Nurses: 18/05/2017

6. India : Developer : 30/10/2016

Congratulations to them and others not registered. All the best to us to be captured soon :drum:


----------



## thomas.pranoy

Hi guys

Did anyone got the grant who lodged for the visa in 2017?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks for reply mate!
> 
> I clicked "Apply Visa" , which means I have accepted invite.
> 
> But if for some reason I am not able to lodge visa within stipulated time, will I get another invite. I am afraid I will not be able to collect all documents before given time.


You can accept the invite in 60 days and pay the visa fees

You don't have to upload all the documents on the same day

You keep uploading the documents as and when you get them.

You can easily have an additional 2 months at least before the visa gets too much delayed so all in all 4 months

Give this option a thought

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

Has the Brisbane office shut down ?? There haven't been any grants since long!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> Has the Brisbane office shut down ?? There haven't been any grants since long!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think they are shut, they are working.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> You can accept the invite in 60 days and pay the visa fees
> 
> You don't have to upload all the documents on the same day
> 
> You keep uploading the documents as and when you get them.
> 
> You can easily have 2 months at least before the visa gets too much delayed
> 
> Give this option a thought
> 
> Cheers


You are giving bad advise, as usual, 

If a member won't be able to provide documents, he will get refused.


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> You are giving bad advise, as usual,
> 
> If a member won't be able to provide documents, he will get refused.


He has not said he will not be able to provide
He has said that they are delayed
I have given him an option that if he can get them in about 4 months he should keep this option open

Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Did anyone got the grant who lodged for the visa in 2017?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Loads of them


----------



## chvarma80

pkk0574 said:


> Help !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today I received the Natural Justice letter from DIBP
> 
> I lodged my visa on 22-April-2017 and am based in Kuwait. In the letter, they mentioned that the Dubai AHC tried to contact my employer in June and August, but they did not get any response. They tried to contact using the number provided in the submitted documents and by finding a number on the Internet.
> 
> I had submitted a statutory declaration from my immediate supervisor and I don't know why the AHC did not make an attempt to call him first.
> 
> I request the seniors and experts on this forum to advise what should be my course of action as I have been given 28 days to respond.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the documents you have provided for that particular company?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ007

jithooos said:


> Has the Brisbane office shut down ?? There haven't been any grants since long!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi jithoos ... I too get theh same feeling coz we can see only Adelaide office Grants on immi tracker .... 

But have seen Brisbane office shower 15 grants within three days (example Aug 9-10) when they feel like ..... :fingerscrossed: 

All we can do is hope for the best .... I feel they are a very capable team but may be they are over loaded with work ... Just my openion ....


----------



## satban

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes ! Read as Nationality:Occupation Name: Lodgement Date
> 
> 1. South Africa: Motor Mechanic: 11/05/2017
> 
> 2. Indonesia: Construction Project : 24/03/2017 ( AC Sie on the forum)
> 
> 3. Pakistan: Chemical Engineer: 29/08/2016
> 
> 4. India : Developer : 02/02/2017
> 
> 5. Philippines : Registered Nurses: 18/05/2017
> 
> 6. India : Developer : 30/10/2016
> 
> Congratulations to them and others not registered. All the best to us to be captured soon :drum:


Cannot miss the stereotype.


----------



## Panda112

If you CAN produce the evidences to support all claims in your EoI, lodge your visa. Then hurry up. If you can't get all the documents and believe that DIBP might reject the visa or if you mistakenly made unsupportable claims, send in another EoI and let this invite expire.

Further, the COs are currently taking 1-3 months to get to get to filed visa applications. And if they contact you for further docs, you then have 28 days to provide the documents. Also, if you can't immediately provide evidence requested by CO, you can provide evidence that you are trying to get those docs (slips, request letters). They usually extend the deadline if you provide documentary evidence of attempt. as you try to collect them.

When you do provide the requested docs, it is currently taking at least another two months to verify them. So, would you rather delay the applications or can you get the documents in few months?


Choice is yours.



andreyx108b said:


> You are giving bad advise, as usual,
> 
> If a member won't be able to provide documents, he will get refused.
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can accept the invite in 60 days and pay the visa fees
> 
> You don't have to upload all the documents on the same day
> 
> You keep uploading the documents as and when you get them.
> 
> You can easily have an additional 2 months at least before the visa gets too much delayed so all in all 4 months
> 
> Give this option a thought
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> ozbound2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply mate!
> 
> I clicked "Apply Visa" , which means I have accepted invite.
> 
> But if for some reason I am not able to lodge visa within stipulated time, will I get another invite. I am afraid I will not be able to collect all documents before given time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## thomas.pranoy

Maverick_VJ said:


> Loads of them



Do you or anyone else have an average estimate of the duration from the date of lodgment to actual visa grant ?

Coz I read https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-, here

Global processing times

75 per cent of applications processed in 11 Months.

This was 3-8 months before.

so it would be helpful to plan my future if some one can give estimate or share their dates from the time of lodgment to actual visa grant.


----------



## iamryeye

Hi guys. Just lodged my visa last week. Any idea when i will be contacted by a Case officer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

iamryeye said:


> Hi guys. Just lodged my visa last week. Any idea when i will be contacted by a Case officer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Within first 90 days, you will most likely be contacted.


----------



## NB

thomas.pranoy said:


> Do you or anyone else have an average estimate of the duration from the date of lodgment to actual visa grant ?
> 
> Coz I read https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-, here
> 
> Global processing times
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 11 Months.
> 
> This was 3-8 months before.
> 
> so it would be helpful to plan my future if some one can give estimate or share their dates from the time of lodgment to actual visa grant.


Till May June this year quite a few members were reporting that they were getting the grant in about 4/5 months. At that time the DIBP processing time was also 4-7 months or so if I remember correctly 

Since the new FY, the processing times have been systematically increased every month to now stand at 11-14 months

Now this is just an aberration and it would come down to the previous levels shortly or this is here to stay due to cut down in manpower or increased level,of scrutiny or deliberate delay in issuing grants to reduce the immigration figures is anybody's guess

These are uncertain times around the world for immigrants and you have no option but to grin and live with it and put all your planning on hold

You would be just fooling yourself if you believe anyone including me who gives you a time frame when you can get the grant in such circumstances except the official DIBP figures

Cheers


----------



## pkk0574

chvarma80 said:


> What are the documents you have provided for that particular company?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




My contract document, appraisal letters, service continuation certificate, payslips, bank statement for last 10 years, salary credits and a statutory declaration from my immediate supervisor.

I am surprised as my company is a reputed company in Kuwait and the Middle East. Moreover we have a local Australian embassy here and the AHC could have taken help from them to reach out to my company.

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

thomas.pranoy said:


> Do you or anyone else have an average estimate of the duration from the date of lodgment to actual visa grant ?
> 
> Coz I read https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-, here
> 
> Global processing times
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 11 Months.
> 
> This was 3-8 months before.
> 
> so it would be helpful to plan my future if some one can give estimate or share their dates from the time of lodgment to actual visa grant.


Wish I or anyone could give those dates and be a messiah .

That is next to impossible mate and except DIBP officials no one can remotely guess.

But be prepared to get used to the patience counter as the new time lines have spiralled to more than 11+ months offlate and this would be the norm for some days, months ahead and only time will be able to decipher that ahead.

Anyways, welcome to the patience club :tea:


----------



## ozbound2k

Panda112 said:


> If you CAN produce the evidences to support all claims in your EoI, lodge your visa. Then hurry up. If you can't get all the documents and believe that DIBP might reject the visa or if you mistakenly made unsupportable claims, send in another EoI and let this invite expire.
> 
> Further, the COs are currently taking 1-3 months to get to get to filed visa applications. And if they contact you for further docs, you then have 28 days to provide the documents. Also, if you can't immediately provide evidence requested by CO, you can provide evidence that you are trying to get those docs (slips, request letters). They usually extend the deadline if you provide documentary evidence of attempt. as you try to collect them.
> 
> When you do provide the requested docs, it is currently taking at least another two months to verify them. So, would you rather delay the applications or can you get the documents in few months?
> 
> 
> Choice is yours.


Thanks very much mate, yes I will be able to provide documents to support points claimed by me. Its just other documents might take some time. So I guess I will be good to go , I just have another doubt which I will mention in another post.
But thanks very much for detailed reply


----------



## thomas.pranoy

newbienz said:


> Till May June this year quite a few members were reporting that they were getting the grant in about 4/5 months. At that time the DIBP processing time was also 4-7 months or so if I remember correctly
> 
> Since the new FY, the processing times have been systematically increased every month to now stand at 11-14 months
> 
> Now this is just an aberration and it would come down to the previous levels shortly or this is here to stay due to cut down in manpower or increased level,of scrutiny or deliberate delay in issuing grants to reduce the immigration figures is anybody's guess
> 
> These are uncertain times around the world for immigrants and you have no option but to grin and live with it and put all your planning on hold
> 
> You would be just fooling yourself if you believe anyone including me who gives you a time frame when you can get the grant in such circumstances except the official DIBP figures
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the reply...it would be helpful if anyone on this thread, who actually got the grant in 2017 could share their experience as well.


----------



## Gopsat

Any offshore applicant who has done australia pcc?...did you receive the post to the given address on time.
Mine afp pcc got processed on 14 aug...just wondering when i will receive the post to my india address.


----------



## andreyx108b

thomas.pranoy said:


> Thanks for the reply...it would be helpful if anyone on this thread, who actually got the grant in 2017 could share their experience as well.


There are hundreds and thousands, you can check online. 

As of now average seems to be around ~200-300 days.

Compared to historical average of about 85 days, which was quite stable for the past 3 years.


----------



## Rafai

Panda112 said:


> Possible that you could get a direct grant.
> Also possible that they might ask for additional evidence of relationship. No one can say except CO and his/her mood.
> 
> For example, I am a single applicant, no experience, only points from English+Age+Skill+Education. Yet I got CO contact for evidence of relationship just coz CO misread my form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. All my docs uploaded that means I should not wait a co contact right ? Visa lodged 19.7.17
> If co contacts very soon, that means Im missing something. Im hoping a direct grant so what co could ask from me at this stage ? Assuming Im not missing anything. Both me and my wife provided pcc, medicals, form80, 1221etc.
Click to expand...


When did you apply for your visa?


----------



## TravelWorld

Maverick_VJ said:


> Wish I or anyone could give those dates and be a messiah .
> 
> That is next to impossible mate and except DIBP officials no one can remotely guess.
> 
> But be prepared to get used to the patience counter as the new time lines have spiralled to more than 11+ months offlate and this would be the norm for some days, months ahead and only time will be able to decipher that ahead.
> 
> Anyways, welcome to the patience club :tea:


Maverick I am curious mate - what is your 'place in the queue' on immitracker - that is how many people does it show are in front of you?


----------



## minh_phan

I've just received an invitation yesterday 

I have an issue is that the current immiaccount I have was created with the wrong name order and it is linked to another working visa. I plan to open another immiaccount to the 189 visa. Do you think there is any issues with having 2 immiaccount?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Expatdown

Hi,

Anyone has the issue to lodge the visa for this round invitation? 

I got this message after clicked the Apply button: 

"500 server error
An unexpected error has occurred at 23/08/2017 9:19:39 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time."

Just want to know whether it is my side problem or the DIBP issue...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

TravelWorld said:


> Maverick I am curious mate - what is your 'place in the queue' on immitracker - that is how many people does it show are in front of you?


The queue position currently is 47 and had been swinging between 47 to 51 over the last couple of months. While it shows as an indicator , I am not quite sure about this as I feel that some cases are lodged but not updated and I know of one case that was entered twice. Anyways, this is just an indicator and a feel good element as the grants given are all across before my case as well as after my case.

However, there had been a lot of learning recently by the immitracker and thanks to keeping up with recent times, the approximate Grant date after EV stands around by November 4th given by the trends. So, keeping my fingers crossed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

minh_phan said:


> I've just received an invitation yesterday
> 
> I have an issue is that the current immiaccount I have was created with the wrong name order and it is linked to another working visa. I plan to open another immiaccount to the 189 visa. Do you think there is any issues with having 2 immiaccount?
> 
> Thanks guys.


As many as you like, there won't be any problem.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Maverick_VJ said:


> The queue position currently is 47 and had been swinging between 47 to 51 over the last couple of months. While it shows as an indicator , I am not quite sure about this as I feel that some cases are lodged but not updated and I know of one case that was entered twice. Anyways, this is just an indicator and a feel good element as the grants given are all across before my case as well as after my case.
> 
> However, there had been a lot of learning recently by the immitracker and thanks to keeping up with recent times, the approximate Grant date after EV stands around by November 4th given by the trends. So, keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


 When DIBP works with a smart system of "first come first served", the place in queue is good indicator. But for now, it doesn't matter at all. DIBP is working quite randomly and thus the previous 99 cases may not be attended while 100th may be.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expatdown

minh_phan said:


> I've just received an invitation yesterday
> 
> I have an issue is that the current immiaccount I have was created with the wrong name order and it is linked to another working visa. I plan to open another immiaccount to the 189 visa. Do you think there is any issues with having 2 immiaccount?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hi friend,

Are you able to proceed with the application?

Cheers


----------



## BillyJoe101

Expatdown said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone has the issue to lodge the visa for this round invitation?
> 
> I got this message after clicked the Apply button:
> 
> "500 server error
> An unexpected error has occurred at 23/08/2017 9:19:39 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time."
> 
> Just want to know whether it is my side problem or the DIBP issue...


Got exactly the same issue mate.. no worries, I'm sure they will get it fixed


----------



## Expatdown

BillyJoe101 said:


> Got exactly the same issue mate.. no worries, I'm sure they will get it fixed


Ahh.. Thought there is something wrong with my application, becoming over nerve-wracking after a roller coaster ride with the waiting invitation process. 

Thanks mate


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Panda112 said:


> When DIBP works with a smart system of "first come first served", the place in queue is good indicator. But for now, it doesn't matter at all. DIBP is working quite randomly and thus the previous 99 cases may not be attended while 100th may be.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Very true and because of this the Queue has no relevance.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,
I lodged my visa 189 application for me and my wife and 3 year old kid on 20 July 2017 , today 23 aug 2017 I was contacted by case officer( didn't expect it too soon ! ) for additional information . They have attached a check list , where they mention there is no additional docs needed for me and my daughter , but for my wife they are asking to provide degree and transcripts of her bachelor degree ( I already provided her degree but missed the transcripts as I was not claiming points ). So does it mean that after submitting this documents the CO may not come back for additional documents ?.

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> I lodged my visa 189 application for me and my wife and 3 year old kid on 20 July 2017 , today 23 aug 2017 I was contacted by case officer( didn't expect it too soon ! ) for additional information . They have attached a check list , where they mention there is no additional docs needed for me and my daughter , but for my wife they are asking to provide degree and transcripts of her bachelor degree ( I already provided her degree but missed the transcripts as I was not claiming points ). So does it mean that after submitting this documents the CO may not come back for additional documents ?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


Depends on case to case, I suggest you make a list of all possible documents that CO might ask for and upload in one shot, so that there wont be any communications further


----------



## lauralau88

Hi, may i know for the passport, we just give them the copy of the page with our personal details? Or the whole passport copies from page one till the end?

And also for form 80 , is it a must? What kind of situation need to supply? Cos the form is too details, no mood to fill in :>


----------



## Expatdown

BillyJoe101 said:


> Got exactly the same issue mate.. no worries, I'm sure they will get it fixed


Got fixed now mate. Please proceed


----------



## Panda112

The scans of personal details page, last page containing additional details of address etc and any other page if it has travel stamps.

Form 80 mandatory. Form 1221 not so much. Send it if you want a direct grant, don't send it if you don't mind delay in visa and would like to get friendly with your CO.


lauralau88 said:


> Hi, may i know for the passport, we just give them the copy of the page with our personal details? Or the whole passport copies from page one till the end?
> 
> And also for form 80 , is it a must? What kind of situation need to supply? Cos the form is too details, no mood to fill in :>


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Panda112 said:


> I Concur. It won't affect the application. Also, the imported application will have complete viewing right but limited right to modifying , editing and document uploading. Not null but limited.


But OP was asking whether he can do this only with his medical HAP ID. He does not have TRN number.


----------



## varununi7

Folks, how critical is form 1221? Have submitted all other docs except this form as my agent said it's not required. Hoping to get a direct grant.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

varununi7 said:


> Folks, how critical is form 1221? Have submitted all other docs except this form as my agent said it's not required. Hoping to get a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Form 1221 is not required ,its just an additional personal particular form.
If required , CO will request.

Good luck


----------



## lauralau88

Panda112 said:


> The scans of personal details page, last page containing additional details of address etc and any other page if it has travel stamps.
> 
> Form 80 mandatory. Form 1221 not so much. Send it if you want a direct grant, don't send it if you don't mind delay in visa and would like to get friendly with your CO.
> 
> 
> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, may i know for the passport, we just give them the copy of the page with our personal details? Or the whole passport copies from page one till the end?
> 
> And also for form 80 , is it a must? What kind of situation need to supply? Cos the form is too details, no mood to fill in :>
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank u panda!


----------



## rvd

pkk0574 said:


> My contract document, appraisal letters, service continuation certificate, payslips, bank statement for last 10 years, salary credits and a statutory declaration from my immediate supervisor.
> 
> I am surprised as my company is a reputed company in Kuwait and the Middle East. Moreover we have a local Australian embassy here and the AHC could have taken help from them to reach out to my company.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is really surprising to see after all this documents still they gave NJ. Have you checked with your HR whether they got any call since you have told that you provided SD that means your company does not know about this. 

Sometimes few rude HR neglect to respond such calls; however you had mentioned that AHC Dubai could not able to reach them. Usually who answers the phone calls received on the number provided on your letter head. Any recent changes in the telephone numbers.

Many a times the AHC calls to the company to verify the same when SD is provided.

I believe DIBP has a team in AHC Dubai to handle employment verification for GCC countries that is why Australian Embassy in Kuwait does not involved.

Are you processing through agent? If not think about it..

You can try to get a reference letter from HR with their direct land line numbers and GSM numbers..

As you have provided solid documents nothing to worry about this it can be solved by proper explanation.


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> Very true and because of this the Queue has no relevance.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I guess the queue mention here is about the queue in myimmitracker. In that case I assume it is based on the information available in myimmtracker the queue position is given based on the lodge date and CO contacts.

I hope Andy can answer precisely.


----------



## varununi7

JP Mosa said:


> Form 1221 is not required ,its just an additional personal particular form.
> 
> If required , CO will request.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck




Alrite, fingers crossed. Thanks 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

varununi7 said:


> Folks, how critical is form 1221? Have submitted all other docs except this form as my agent said it's not required. Hoping to get a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Once you have filled Form 80 it's just a cut and paste job for filling Form 1221 and the DIBP website also recommends that it be submitted 

Many members I recall have been asked for Form 1221 also even after giving Form 80

If I were you , I would submit the Form 1221 also as it's just a question of 30 minutes filling up time.
I am sure one can waste that much in the hope of a direct grant 


Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ

rvd said:


> I guess the queue mention here is about the queue in myimmitracker. In that case I assume it is based on the information available in myimmtracker the queue position is given based on the lodge date and CO contacts.
> 
> I hope Andy can answer precisely.


Yes ! It is from immitracker analytics and nothing to do with DIBP.


----------



## Romanius

Hello, guys! Could you give me some hint?
Lodged application in november,16. Meds finalised at 3.01.2017 (got half-yearclearance for TB related isues, X-ray clean, never treated, but IGRA test border-positive).
21.02.2017 CO asked me to sign Health Undertaking (form 815).
24.05.2017 CO asked me to repeat my health examination, as my previous have expired.

So, the question is....
Is it a good sign for my timeline that CO asked me about form 815 and renewal of health examination?
It seems that CO asked for this information (along with VAC2 request) mostly when all other check are completed.
Thank You!


----------



## rvd

Romanius said:


> Hello, guys! Could you give me some hint?
> Lodged application in november,16. Meds finalised at 3.01.2017 (got half-yearclearance for TB related isues, X-ray clean, never treated, but IGRA test border-positive).
> 21.02.2017 CO asked me to sign Health Undertaking (form 815).
> 24.05.2017 CO asked me to repeat my health examination, as my previous have expired.
> 
> So, the question is....
> Is it a good sign for my timeline that CO asked me about form 815 and renewal of health examination?
> It seems that CO asked for this information (along with VAC2 request) mostly when all other check are completed.
> Thank You!


Yes you are right. Redo of health exam or PCC means most other checks are completed. VAC2 also the same. You are in the final stage before receiving the grant.

All the best


----------



## pkk0574

rvd said:


> It is really surprising to see after all this documents still they gave NJ. Have you checked with your HR whether they got any call since you have told that you provided SD that means your company does not know about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes few rude HR neglect to respond such calls; however you had mentioned that AHC Dubai could not able to reach them. Usually who answers the phone calls received on the number provided on your letter head. Any recent changes in the telephone numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Many a times the AHC calls to the company to verify the same when SD is provided.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe DIBP has a team in AHC Dubai to handle employment verification for GCC countries that is why Australian Embassy in Kuwait does not involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you processing through agent? If not think about it..
> 
> 
> 
> You can try to get a reference letter from HR with their direct land line numbers and GSM numbers..
> 
> 
> 
> As you have provided solid documents nothing to worry about this it can be solved by proper explanation.




The numbers provided in the documents are the reception numbers. The receptionists are not really capable and don't know if they are able to connect to the right person.

The NJL mentioned that in June they searched on the Internet for my company and called that number (the number listed is correct and is the reception number). The operator answered and connected them to another line but there was no response.

In August DIBP tried to call the number provided in the supporting documents. Among the documents was SD provided by my immediate supervisor. He was on vacation on during that period, so they wouldn't have been able to reach him also. Wonder why they did not try to email him and find out????

The number in the other supporting documents was the same reception number. They claim they called another number which was found online, but that was disconnected. They emailed a generic email id provided on the website and till date they have not received any reply.

June to August is vacation period over here because of peak summer and most of the people are on leave (including me ).

Yes, I am planning to talk to the HR manager upon my return and provide his direct number and email id as well as my Line Manager's details. Also have to explain point by point to DIBP.

Will have to plan it properly and draft a convincing reply to DIBP. Hope I am able to make it.

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres

Guys do we need attest bank statements .. can anyone confirm ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

rockycres said:


> Guys do we need attest bank statements .. can anyone confirm ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Only if ur taking a hard print and scanning them. Electronic ones are not not required to be attested.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

rockycres said:


> Guys do we need attest bank statements .. can anyone confirm ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Attestation not required but stamp from bank is recommended


----------



## rvd

pkk0574 said:


> The numbers provided in the documents are the reception numbers. The receptionists are not really capable and don't know if they are able to connect to the right person.
> 
> The NJL mentioned that in June they searched on the Internet for my company and called that number (the number listed is correct and is the reception number). The operator answered and connected them to another line but there was no response.
> 
> In August DIBP tried to call the number provided in the supporting documents. Among the documents was SD provided by my immediate supervisor. He was on vacation on during that period, so they wouldn't have been able to reach him also. Wonder why they did not try to email him and find out????
> 
> The number in the other supporting documents was the same reception number. They claim they called another number which was found online, but that was disconnected. They emailed a generic email id provided on the website and till date they have not received any reply.
> 
> June to August is vacation period over here because of peak summer and most of the people are on leave (including me ).
> 
> Yes, I am planning to talk to the HR manager upon my return and provide his direct number and email id as well as my Line Manager's details. Also have to explain point by point to DIBP.
> 
> Will have to plan it properly and draft a convincing reply to DIBP. Hope I am able to make it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are good to go ahead.. All the best..


----------



## Landcruiser

Romanius said:


> Hello, guys! Could you give me some hint?
> Lodged application in november,16. Meds finalised at 3.01.2017 (got half-yearclearance for TB related isues, X-ray clean, never treated, but IGRA test border-positive).
> 21.02.2017 CO asked me to sign Health Undertaking (form 815).
> 24.05.2017 CO asked me to repeat my health examination, as my previous have expired.
> 
> So, the question is....
> Is it a good sign for my timeline that CO asked me about form 815 and renewal of health examination?
> It seems that CO asked for this information (along with VAC2 request) mostly when all other check are completed.
> Thank You!


I did my medicals on 25-Feb-2017. No CO contact after that. Now that it is nearly 6 months and no updates. Is there a chance that they will come back asking to re-do medicals? Considering that it is taking longer time to finalize grants, is this the trend seen now ? To re-do medicals?

If it is a repeat request then again I need to shell out 30K INR.


----------



## rvd

Landcruiser said:


> I did my medicals on 25-Feb-2017. No CO contact after that. Now that it is nearly 6 months and no updates. Is there a chance that they will come back asking to re-do medicals? Considering that it is taking longer time to finalize grants, is this the trend seen now ? To re-do medicals?
> 
> If it is a repeat request then again I need to shell out 30K INR.


Romanius case is different, he has to sign Form 815 due to TB related issues.

For normal cases it will be after 15 months only they ask to redo I guess based on the processing times..

Many got recent grants post expiry of medicals but they were not asked to redo medicals


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Landcruiser said:


> I did my medicals on 25-Feb-2017. No CO contact after that. Now that it is nearly 6 months and no updates. Is there a chance that they will come back asking to re-do medicals? Considering that it is taking longer time to finalize grants, is this the trend seen now ? To re-do medicals?
> 
> If it is a repeat request then again I need to shell out 30K INR.


Well ! If needed the CO will ask for the same, as I got my medicals (family of 4) done on November 22nd 2016, while the reports were uploaded by November 29th 2016 and I am waiting since that time.

In my opinion , if health clearance is provided without any additional tests , the CO's do not ask for a repeat of the medicals to the best of my knowledge. However, there will not be any surprise, if they request again for the same, we have to get it done. Maybe someone who had such a scenario where medicals was asked again even though on clearing it first time, will be able to throw some light on that.


----------



## sumitgupta22

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> I lodged my visa 189 application for me and my wife and 3 year old kid on 20 July 2017 , today 23 aug 2017 I was contacted by case officer( didn't expect it too soon ! ) for additional information . They have attached a check list , where they mention there is no additional docs needed for me and my daughter , but for my wife they are asking to provide degree and transcripts of her bachelor degree ( I already provided her degree but missed the transcripts as I was not claiming points ). So does it mean that after submitting this documents the CO may not come back for additional documents ?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


Did you use university letter for Functional English?


----------



## amigos

There are 2 grants reported in immitracker.
Amazing, 1 grant lodged on 22/7 even s/he claims 15 points for working experience. 
So I really now dont know what factors determining DIBP processing?


----------



## ihaveadream

amigos said:


> There are 2 grants reported in immitracker.
> Amazing, 1 grant lodged on 22/7 even s/he claims 15 points for working experience.
> So I really now dont know what factors determining DIBP processing?


it's just another lottery for us after the EOI


----------



## rvd

amigos said:


> There are 2 grants reported in immitracker.
> Amazing, 1 grant lodged on 22/7 even s/he claims 15 points for working experience.
> So I really now dont know what factors determining DIBP processing?


I guess occupation code also plays a major role. The mentioned applicant is a civil engineer, for which lesser invites are only coming out.

This is just pure assumption.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Guys I need an expert advice.

I am currently in the process of lodging the VISA. My wife has lost all her Graduation documents, and there is no way we can retrieve them. However, she did MBA after that and we have all the relevant documents of MBA.

For functional English, she is taking PTE. 
My questions - 
1. Can CO ask for her education documents as well? 
2. I am not writing about her graduation (just Master's - MBA) in Form80 or Visa application. Should I do that? Or, should I mention her graduation despite the fact that I do not have supporting documents.

Please suggest.


----------



## jazz25

rvd said:


> I guess occupation code also plays a major role. The mentioned applicant is a civil engineer, for which lesser invites are only coming out.
> 
> This is just pure assumption.


I second you on this. I believe factors like occupation, country of residence do impact the total processing time after lodgement.


----------



## jazz25

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys I need an expert advice.
> 
> I am currently in the process of lodging the VISA. My wife has lost all her Graduation documents, and there is no way we can retrieve them. However, she did MBA after that and we have all the relevant documents of MBA.
> 
> For functional English, she is taking PTE.
> My questions -
> 1. Can CO ask for her education documents as well?
> 2. I am not writing about her graduation (just Master's - MBA) in Form80 or Visa application. Should I do that? Or, should I mention her graduation despite the fact that I do not have supporting documents.
> 
> Please suggest.


Yes, there is probability that CO would ask your wife's educational transcript. I would suggest you to contact her university, and they would help you guys with obtaining duplicate documents.
BTW, why do you say that there is no way you can retrieve her graduation documents? Usually Universities have mechanisms to provide duplicates in case of loss of documents. Better check with them!


----------



## NuRa

sumitgupta22 said:


> Did you use university letter for Functional English?


Yes , I used the university letter for Functional English proof . But also uploaded the degree certificate. But didn't upload the transcripts / mark sheets. I think that's why CO asked for it.....

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys I need an expert advice.
> 
> I am currently in the process of lodging the VISA. My wife has lost all her Graduation documents, and there is no way we can retrieve them. However, she did MBA after that and we have all the relevant documents of MBA.
> 
> For functional English, she is taking PTE.
> My questions -
> 1. Can CO ask for her education documents as well?
> 2. I am not writing about her graduation (just Master's - MBA) in Form80 or Visa application. Should I do that? Or, should I mention her graduation despite the fact that I do not have supporting documents.
> 
> Please suggest.



If you are not claiming spouse points and when PTE is given then CO may not ask for additional documents.

But mentioned the correct information on Visa application, Form 80 and Form 1221.

I guess in visa application Highest degree needs to be mentioned. In form 80 all details needs to be provided.

Don't give MBA documents also unless CO specifically asks for it. I hope CO won't ask when Spouse points are not claimed.

EDIT: Getting the duplicate documents from university is a good option. As it may require in future also.

ALL THE BEST


----------



## manpan18

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys I need an expert advice.
> 
> I am currently in the process of lodging the VISA. My wife has lost all her Graduation documents, and there is no way we can retrieve them. However, she did MBA after that and we have all the relevant documents of MBA.
> 
> For functional English, she is taking PTE.
> My questions -
> 1. Can CO ask for her education documents as well?
> 2. I am not writing about her graduation (just Master's - MBA) in Form80 or Visa application. Should I do that? Or, should I mention her graduation despite the fact that I do not have supporting documents.
> 
> Please suggest.


A. Ideally on page 6 of form 80 you are supposed to mention both graduation and post-graduation. I recommend you do that. Mention both.
B. Upload the MBA documents.
C. There is a good chance that the CO will be satisfied with the Post Graduation documents.
D. Go with that and apply and hope for the best.
E. In the meanwhile try to get duplicates from the university. Or ypu ca simply ask for thr transcript. There is an online website who charge money and get the transcript from the university for you. Check it out. I know it sounds hard but once you get to it, it's not that hard.
F. Don't worry. It will work out.


----------



## varununi7

newbienz said:


> Once you have filled Form 80 it's just a cut and paste job for filling Form 1221 and the DIBP website also recommends that it be submitted
> 
> Many members I recall have been asked for Form 1221 also even after giving Form 80
> 
> If I were you , I would submit the Form 1221 also as it's just a question of 30 minutes filling up time.
> I am sure one can waste that much in the hope of a direct grant
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hmm. I spoke with my migration agent in India and he's not recommending to submit it, unless specifically asked by CO. He has two reasons: that he has many clients for whom this was not submitted or required and that if we provide this then it's heavy work for CO to look at form 80 and 1221 and find any discrepancy. Plus he also says that this form is provided if there are some mistakes in earlier filings. Infact this might delay according to him! 

Terrible confusion I must say.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

rvd said:


> If you are not claiming spouse points and when PTE is given then CO may ask for additional documents.
> 
> But mentioned the correct information on Visa application, Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> I guess in visa application Highest degree needs to be mentioned. In form 80 all details needs to be provided.
> 
> Don't give MBA documents also unless CO specifically asks for it. I hope CO won't ask when Spouse points are not claimed.
> 
> EDIT: Getting the duplicate documents from university is a good option. As it may require in future also.
> 
> ALL THE BEST



Correction in the above post:

If you are not claiming spouse points and when PTE is given by spouse then CO may not ask for additional documents for spouse education.


----------



## M.Abdellah

amigos said:


> There are 2 grants reported in immitracker.
> Amazing, 1 grant lodged on 22/7 even s/he claims 15 points for working experience.
> So I really now dont know what factors determining DIBP processing?


And the other one lodged on 22/02/2016
Too much different :der:
I get confused :noidea:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

varununi7 said:


> Hmm. I spoke with my migration agent in India and he's not recommending to submit it, unless specifically asked by CO. He has two reasons: that he has many clients for whom this was not submitted or required and that if we provide this then it's heavy work for CO to look at form 80 and 1221 and find any discrepancy. Plus he also says that this form is provided if there are some mistakes in earlier filings. Infact this might delay according to him!
> 
> Terrible confusion I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As you are going through the migration agent, I will leave it to his better sense of judgement and experience given the explanation he had given. In any case, if it is asked, you will have to give it again but the trade off is that there will be a delay. However, if he is confident enough and you paid him to see you through this process, so by the mere benefit of that stand, you can count on him. 

On a lighter note if there is any issue later you can box him :boxing: for incorrect info.

Cheers and all the best mate.


----------



## omsaibaba

Maverick_VJ said:


> As you are going through the migration agent, I will leave it to his better sense of judgement and experience given the explanation he had given. In any case, if it is asked, you will have to give it again but the trade off is that there will be a delay. However, if he is confident enough and you paid him to see you through this process, so by the mere benefit of that stand, you can count on him.
> 
> On a lighter note if there is any issue later you can box him :boxing: for incorrect info.
> 
> Cheers and all the best mate.


my agent also told me like this and i trusted him , end of it is CO asked my wife form 80...otherwise i would have got the direct grant in Mar itself..due to my agent i am waiting for the grant till today


----------



## Maverick_VJ

omsaibaba said:


> my agent also told me like this and i trusted him , end of it is CO asked my wife form 80...otherwise i would have got the direct grant in Mar itself..due to my agent i am waiting for the grant till today


Well ! At the end of the day, all that matters is what the CO feels looking after your file, which can never be predicted, neither you nor your agent. However, as agents have considerable experience lodging since years, one opts for it which some folks obviously do to ensure that the filing is clean and complete. This does not guarantee a direct grant though.

I would say, blaming the agent for not getting a direct grant is illogical, as no one can ever predict the request from a CO and come whatever maybe, there is no pattern, so it just settles down to the CO alone and bright stars shining on you  .

Do not worry mate, as you provided again, it will be serviced and hence the trade off will always remain.

BTW, did you box him for this info :boxing: ? I kid


----------



## vaibhavjain1708

Hi All,

When do you think I shall expect my grant? I have lodged visa application for me & my wife. My timelines are mentioned below:

Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
Points: 65
Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


----------



## manpan18

varununi7 said:


> Hmm. I spoke with my migration agent in India and he's not recommending to submit it, unless specifically asked by CO. He has two reasons: that he has many clients for whom this was not submitted or required and that if we provide this then it's heavy work for CO to look at form 80 and 1221 and find any discrepancy. Plus he also says that this form is provided if there are some mistakes in earlier filings. Infact this might delay according to him!
> 
> Terrible confusion I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He is not completely wrong. It all boils down to how the CO does your profiling from the details in your application. What does he decide? "Safe to grant"? Or "I need more details"?

If one has been working for the same company, living in the same city, donsnt seem to have many dependants ... "well it does not look like I need form 80 or 1221". Just an example. Every case is different and works out differently. What would work for you would just be a speculation. I don't deny the fact that adding form 80 and 1221 cannot cause delay if there are things that get highlighted that might not cross the COs mind otherwise. On the other hand CO might get really happy that he has all the details he needs. You see what I am trying to say?


----------



## varununi7

manpan18 said:


> He is not completely wrong. It all boils down to how the CO does your profiling from the details in your application. What does he decide? "Safe to grant"? Or "I need more details"?
> 
> If one has been working for the same company, living in the same city, donsnt seem to have many dependants ... "well it does not look like I need form 80 or 1221". Just an example. Every case is different and works out differently. What would work for you would just be a speculation. I don't deny the fact that adding form 80 and 1221 cannot cause delay if there are things that get highlighted that might not cross the COs mind otherwise. On the other hand CO might get really happy that he has all the details he needs. You see what I am trying to say?




Yes I get ur point. I think I'll front load my form 1221 as there is hardly any difference between form 80 and 1221 except for the question 24 where I will have to give in some details since I have taken a work break.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

all the recent direct grants are from China, Phillpines, UK, Canada. Looks like they see India with skeptical eyes and hence no direct grants.


----------



## TravelWorld

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When do you think I shall expect my grant? I have lodged visa application for me & my wife. My timelines are mentioned below:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


Don't want to spoil your party but it is going to take time (based on your points + occupation + Time of application)


----------



## TravelWorld

singh_13 said:


> all the recent direct grants are from China, Phillpines, UK, Canada. Looks like they see India with skeptical eyes and hence no direct grants.


Now that is just a plain idiotic thing to say! :fish:


----------



## bevvyjr

varununi7 said:


> Hmm. I spoke with my migration agent in India and he's not recommending to submit it, unless specifically asked by CO. He has two reasons: that he has many clients for whom this was not submitted or required and that if we provide this then it's heavy work for CO to look at form 80 and 1221 and find any discrepancy. Plus he also says that this form is provided if there are some mistakes in earlier filings. Infact this might delay according to him!


Guys, my immigration agent has the same strategy. Both me and my partner have completed the form 80, but our immigration agent hasn't submit it yet for the same reason. I was really confused, as I was eager to fill all the possible documents, but she has a different point of view. I trust her, as she has good reputation.


----------



## vaibhavjain1708

TravelWorld said:


> Don't want to spoil your party but it is going to take time (based on your points + occupation + Time of application)


Yeeahh I thought so 
It has been just 5 months


----------



## singh_13

TravelWorld said:


> Now that is just a plain idiotic thing to say! :fish:


How come people feel ok to use such language I don't understand.

Refer to Immitracker and then come back to me on idiotic things. Idiot.


----------



## Rafai

TravelWorld said:


> vaibhavjain1708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> When do you think I shall expect my grant? I have lodged visa application for me & my wife. My timelines are mentioned below:
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to spoil your party but it is going to take time (based on your points + occupation + Time of application)
Click to expand...

Umm he is talking about his grant not invitation which doesn't depend on the above mentioned criteria. It depends on your background such as countries you have lived in or traveled, number of companies you have worked in etc.


----------



## aks80

singh_13 said:


> How come people feel ok to use such language I don't understand.
> 
> Refer to Immitracker and then come back to me on idiotic things. Idiot.


He / she was somewhat blunt, but there is no official statement indicating any countries are preferred. Occupation codes may see more movement, because there is a major shortage, but not the country of the applicant.

Having said that, your response also was poor. He called your statement idiotic, you called him an idiot. Classic ad hominem.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

No grants for code 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

*grant logic ??*

No grants for code 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## rvd

Priyanka.rathi said:


> No grants for code 261313 - Software Engineer.


Yesterday one 190 grant for 261313 was there.. But not reported in forum or myimmitracker..

Yes indeed, 2613** category is getting lesser grants.. Have you got any employment verification from AHC


----------



## jaguar123

Is PCC for 6 year old child required


----------



## satban

Priyanka.rathi said:


> No grants for code 261313 - Software Engineer.



Even though that job code is valid while some were deprecated, it is almost treated at the end of the queue. In our scenario being a nurse or farmer probably had better chances of GRANT than being a software engineer.


----------



## rvd

jaguar123 said:


> Is PCC for 6 year old child required


No it is not required..


----------



## rockycres

Guys.. once we get the invitation for 189 visa.. are we eligible for medicare in australia ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rockycres said:


> Guys.. once we get the invitation for 189 visa.. are we eligible for medicare in australia ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not on invite 
Only after you make the application and pay the visa fees

You have to show the visa fees payment proof when applying for the Medicare card
But don't get too happy
You also become liable to pay the MLS unless you take private insurance 

Cheers


----------



## rockycres

newbienz said:


> Not on invite
> Only after you make the application and pay the visa fees
> 
> You have to show the visa fees payment proof when applying for th Medicare card
> 
> Cheers


Thats good.. thanks..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mowide

Hi guys,,
What other form can be submitted along with form 80 after being invited?


----------



## NB

mowide said:


> Hi guys,,
> What other form can be submitted along with form 80 after being invited?


Form 1221 is the other form recommended by the department and most members on the forum

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123

I have dependents, the wife and the child.
Do I require to fill form 47a for the wife?


----------



## NB

jaguar123 said:


> I have dependents, the wife and the child.
> Do I require to fill form 47a for the wife?


Not required for wife
Child is only 6 years as per previous post so for him/her also not required

Cheers


----------



## singh_13

aks80 said:


> He / she was somewhat blunt, but there is no official statement indicating any countries are preferred. Occupation codes may see more movement, because there is a major shortage, but not the country of the applicant.
> 
> Having said that, your response also was poor. He called your statement idiotic, you called him an idiot. Classic ad hominem.



I never said it is stated somewhere officially, I just referred to immitracker and observed the trend. It is indeed true low risk country applicant see faster processing (majority of the times and not all) then high risk country applicant.

I will never have the audacity to say such things to anyone's opinion, there have been couple of times where I doubted somebody's facts. So I went politely and asked him if there is any valid source or logical assumption behind it.

But if somebody starts off like this, it is really hard for me keep calm.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

rvd said:


> Yesterday one 190 grant for 261313 was there.. But not reported in forum or myimmitracker..
> 
> Yes indeed, 2613** category is getting lesser grants.. Have you got any employment verification from AHC


Not Yet


----------



## andreyx108b

Maverick_VJ said:


> The queue position currently is 47 and had been swinging between 47 to 51 over the last couple of months. While it shows as an indicator , I am not quite sure about this as I feel that some cases are lodged but not updated and I know of one case that was entered twice. Anyways, this is just an indicator and a feel good element as the grants given are all across before my case as well as after my case.
> 
> However, there had been a lot of learning recently by the immitracker and thanks to keeping up with recent times, the approximate Grant date after EV stands around by November 4th given by the trends. So, keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Guys, this is 100% indicator, so never rely 100% on it. However, when you will have only few left before you.. then get ready for a grant. 

The number swings due to the fact that, some people add cases while other remove them, so there is potentially can be swings. 

If you see duplicate case, please click report button on the case - so admins can remove duplicate  

Thank you and all the best


----------



## Maverick_VJ

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, this is 100% indicator, so never rely 100% on it. However, when you will have only few left before you.. then get ready for a grant.
> 
> The number swings due to the fact that, some people add cases while other remove them, so there is potentially can be swings.
> 
> If you see duplicate case, please click report button on the case - so admins can remove duplicate
> 
> Thank you and all the best


Thank you Andy for the info and currently my position moved to 44 and will keep looking for your pointer on the queue size diminishing before the grant. 

Cheers


----------



## sumitgupta22

Need info for Form 80. What should I write in following sections - 

22. Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events

25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?

26 List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia


----------



## laxswa

No moverment for 263311 Telecommunucations Engineer

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

Priyanka.rathi said:


> No grants for code 261313 - Software Engineer.


Nothing today..what abt ur timeline?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

singh_13 said:


> How come people feel ok to use such language I don't understand.
> 
> Refer to Immitracker and then come back to me on idiotic things. Idiot.


And I am never going to play with you again!


----------



## rvd

My answers in the Form 80 are in line



sumitgupta22 said:


> Need info for Form 80. What should I write in following sections -
> 
> 22. Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events
> 
> PR
> 
> 25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> 
> PR
> 
> 26 List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia
> 
> Melbourne


----------



## sumitgupta22

> Originally Posted by sumitgupta22 View Post
> Need info for Form 80. What should I write in following sections -
> 
> 22. Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events
> 
> PR
> 
> 25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> 
> PR
> 
> 26 List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia
> 
> Melbourne


Thanks.. So I understand for Q26, I can ans any city as of now.. Same can be mentioned in the Visa application. right?


----------



## sara26

Haven't seen any grants recently for Mechanical Engineers 
Almost 80 % of mechanical engineers who have applied since Jan'17 are waiting...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks.. So I understand for Q26, I can ans any city as of now.. Same can be mentioned in the Visa application. right?


Yes


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

kaushik_91 said:


> Nothing today..what abt ur timeline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I lodged my application on 30th March, 2017 with 65 points and CO contact was 11th April. No update after that


----------



## sara26

Priyanka.rathi said:


> I lodged my application on 30th March, 2017 with 65 points and CO contact was 11th April. No update after that


Any document requested from CO?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_abhi

Priyanka.rathi said:


> I lodged my application on 30th March, 2017 with 65 points and CO contact was 11th April. No update after that


I too lodged the same date. No update till now. Not even CO contact. Though I uploaded PCC and medicals too.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## iAMUser

i_am_abhi said:


> I too lodged the same date. No update till now. Not even CO contact. Though I uploaded PCC and medicals too.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

i_am_abhi said:


> I too lodged the same date. No update till now. Not even CO contact. Though I uploaded PCC and medicals too.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


hmm , So no CO contact at all? And the status is "Received"?


----------



## atif1987

Guys please advise
what is the dibp method of employement verification.? i am claiming 5 points for 3 yrs work exp in one company on same job

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


----------



## i_am_abhi

sharma1981 said:


> hmm , So no CO contact at all? And the status is "Received"?


Yes. This wait is like time bomb. Tik Tok Tik Tok. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

i_am_abhi said:


> Yes. This wait is like time bomb. Tik Tok Tik Tok.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


hmm, that's a bit hard. Lets hope that CO is all happy with your submission and GRANT is in process.


----------



## sharma1981

atif1987 said:


> Guys please advise
> what is the dibp method of employement verification.? i am claiming 5 points for 3 yrs work exp in one company on same job
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 70 POINTS
> AGE 30
> LANG 20
> EDU 15
> WORK EXP 5
> IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
> PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
> EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
> EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017


Upto DIBP.

They can call on the numbers provided in your letter heads OR can even pick one from company website by googling.
Worst case, there may be a physical verification but that's not very common


----------



## i_am_abhi

sharma1981 said:


> hmm, that's a bit hard. Lets hope that CO is all happy with your submission and GRANT is in process.


One more thing, my current and past employers received employment verification calls on july 10. All employers gave the positive verification from their end within a day.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

sharma1981 said:


> Upto DIBP.
> 
> They can call on the numbers provided in your letter heads OR can even pick one from company website by googling.
> Worst case, there may be a physical verification but that's not very common


i am submitting 3 years bank statement. experience letter salary certificates. what else will be required

ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
70 POINTS
AGE 30
LANG 20
EDU 15
WORK EXP 5
IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017
EOI invite. 23 August 2017


----------



## sharma1981

atif1987 said:


> i am submitting 3 years bank statement. experience letter salary certificates. what else will be required
> 
> ANZSCO 263312. TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER
> 70 POINTS
> AGE 30
> LANG 20
> EDU 15
> WORK EXP 5
> IELTS L7 R 7 S6.5 W7.5
> PTE A L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA SUBMITTED 19 APR 2017
> EA POSITIVE 31 MAY 2017
> EOI DOE VSC189 70 POINTS. 17 AUG 2017
> EOI invite. 23 August 2017


Form 16s, Payslips, Form 80/1221, promotion letters, salary revisions


----------



## Shashikv

jaguar123 said:


> Is PCC for 6 year old child required


Not needed


----------



## jagga jatt

Hi , As we all know that till 195 ppl got invite in 263111 Computer/Network Engg which means:-

Backlog from march 2017 to july 2017 got cleared for 70 above pointers 195/5=39 pointers added per month.

If DIBP give 130 invites for all the year they are going to run the programme till April 2018 ie:- 130*10= 1300

So every month again 40 new 70 pointers add from August 2017 to April 2018:- 40*9=360

So for 70 and above pointer total seats needed from backlog to till April 2018:- 195+360=530

Now 1320-530= 790

Now if 39 pointers add every month from March 2017 to July 2017 we assume around 35 pointer s may be added as average.

If 70 pointers are 35 per month we take 65 pointer as three times than 70 pointers which i believe a lot , but still we assume so 35*3= 105, I assume 105 65 pointers added every month, which is three times the 70 pointers.

From Feb 2017 to july 2017 it is going to be 105*6=630

so 195+360+630=1185 places will be exhasuted after clearing 70 and 65 pointers backlog of 6 months and it also includes the future 70 pointers applicant till April 2018

Finally if DIBP is in the mood to exhaust all the 1320 places this year only, so we left with 

1320-1185=135 places for the new applicants, so I believe only applicants who applied EOI from 

July 2017 to August 2017 have chances because they have left with around 135 to 150 places 

after all the places being filled.

Gentleman, you all are free to comment on the post, but it is a request that first please read the post and understand the logic behind it and than if still there is some error in the logic please advice me.

Thanks.


----------



## minh_phan

hi guys, thanks for answering all questions posted. It is very useful.

I have two more questions about the process:
- I hold a Bachelor degree in Engineer and a Master degree in Management. In EOI, I only gave the Bachelor degree since it is relevant to the occupation, and in EOI it is written as "highest *claimed * qualification". Now in immiaccount, it is specifically asked to provide the highest qualification obtained regardless of the occupation. If I put the master degree now, is there any issues? I got worried that DIBP can decline my case due to inconsistency of information

- Anyone has experience getting CoC from Singapore with the invitation letter as proof? In some post people said the Singapore Police Force requires the letter from CO, but that will be quite late (I'm hoping for a Direct Grant)

Please help me with these 2 questions. Thanks in advance.

Minh


----------



## anindita07

minh_phan said:


> hi guys, thanks for answering all questions posted. It is very useful.
> 
> I have two more questions about the process:
> - I hold a Bachelor degree in Engineer and a Master degree in Management. In EOI, I only gave the Bachelor degree since it is relevant to the occupation, and in EOI it is written as "highest *claimed * qualification". Now in immiaccount, it is specifically asked to provide the highest qualification obtained regardless of the occupation. If I put the master degree now, is there any issues? I got worried that DIBP can decline my case due to inconsistency of information
> 
> - Anyone has experience getting CoC from Singapore with the invitation letter as proof? In some post people said the Singapore Police Force requires the letter from CO, but that will be quite late (I'm hoping for a Direct Grant)
> 
> Please help me with these 2 questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Minh


To answer your second question - I appealed for Singapore CoC and gave my invitation letter and visa payment fees as proof. The appeal was accepted and I applied for the CoC online and sent my fingerprints. It is a long process and takes time. You can try appealing using the same. Best of luck!


----------



## jazz25

jaguar123 said:


> Is PCC for 6 year old child required


No. It's only needed for those who're 18 and above.


----------



## ta2605

Hi,
I have lodged visa on 8 march 2017. CO assigned on 17 march and asked for medical, pCC and marriage proofs. All reqd docs submitted on 30 march. Second CO assigned on 8.Aug.2017 and asked for relationship continuity proofs and I have submitted the reply on 23.Aug. Further, my husband is in australia and he will be on bridging visa from 30 Aug.

When can I expect the grant.. Any idea

Electrical Engineer - 189 visa lodged with 65 points


----------



## varununi7

ta2605 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged visa on 8 march 2017. CO assigned on 17 march and asked for medical, pCC and marriage proofs. All reqd docs submitted on 30 march. Second CO assigned on 8.Aug.2017 and asked for relationship continuity proofs and I have submitted the reply on 23.Aug. Further, my husband is in australia and he will be on bridging visa from 30 Aug.
> 
> When can I expect the grant.. Any idea




Relationship continuity proof, what's that now!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ta2605 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged visa on 8 march 2017. CO assigned on 17 march and asked for medical, pCC and marriage proofs. All reqd docs submitted on 30 march. Second CO assigned on 8.Aug.2017 and asked for relationship continuity proofs and I have submitted the reply on 23.Aug. Further, my husband is in australia and he will be on bridging visa from 30 Aug.
> 
> When can I expect the grant.. Any idea


You are luckier themn many members here that at least you are aware that there is some movement in your file and someone is processing it
Many of us are in total darkness

All said and done, it's very difficult to predict when you will get it as the department has been continuously increasing the average processing times recently 

You will also have to wait patiently along with us for the grant or next CO contact

Cheers


----------



## ta2605

varununi7 said:


> Relationship continuity proof, what's that now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually my husband is in australia on study visa which will expire on 30 aug and i am india. Thats y they have asked for relationship continuity proofs.


----------



## omsaibaba

sharma1981 said:


> hmm , So no CO contact at all? And the status is "Received"?


i lodge it on 16th march, 26ht CO and 27th i submitted requsted docs..after that silence


----------



## ta2605

Any electrical engineer waiting for grant/


----------



## jazz25

ta2605 said:


> Any electrical engineer waiting for grant/


You can check here by applying appropriate filters:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## coolgauravmonster

Hi all,

as I have read in some of the threads that Salary slips, Form 16, ITR, and bank statements are required. when I contacted by Consultant giving reference of some threads, he told me that these are not needed at all and when I try to argue , he told me that he has 15 years of experience and never in his life he has submitted these document for any of his client. any advice, I have username and password for immi account.

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## varununi7

ta2605 said:


> Actually my husband is in australia on study visa which will expire on 30 aug and i am india. Thats y they have asked for relationship continuity proofs.




I see now. All D best with your submission. Hope you get a grant early!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

i_am_abhi said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, that's a bit hard. Lets hope that CO is all happy with your submission and GRANT is in process.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, my current and past employers received employment verification calls on july 10. All employers gave the positive verification from their end within a day.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How did you get to know that they received calls? In most cases its the company letter head central numbers? Did you give some other contact number for your employers?


----------



## varununi7

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> as I have read in some of the threads that Salary slips, Form 16, ITR, and bank statements are required. when I contacted by Consultant giving reference of some threads, he told me that these are not needed at all and when I try to argue , he told me that he has 15 years of experience and never in his life he has submitted these document for any of his client. any advice, I have username and password for immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gaurav




Even if you have an agent (like me) final decision is yours. Insist politely but firmly. At the same time you have to respect his professional integrity (after all you selected him!)





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> as I have read in some of the threads that Salary slips, Form 16, ITR, and bank statements are required. when I contacted by Consultant giving reference of some threads, he told me that these are not needed at all and when I try to argue , he told me that he has 15 years of experience and never in his life he has submitted these document for any of his client. any advice, I have username and password for immi account.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Hmm. Not sure what is the response you are eliciting from this forum. Most folks here recommend to front load these documents. Your agent doesn't want it that way. You are aware of both these divergent opinions. I am not sure you have the option of overidding your agents decision. So, if I am not mistaken, you would try to show the responses to this post to your agent and try to convince him again. IMHO, that would just stoke your agents ego/pride further, as in his view you are telling him how to do his job.

So, long story short, you seem to have no option but to listen to your agent and hope that he is right for now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## inddofr

*Direct Grant - possible!*

Dear all

I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.

We received our grant today - 189.

Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.

Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.

All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.

Warmly thanking you all, once again.

Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.

My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


----------



## AmazingTiger

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


Congratulations mate ! Your case timeline is inspiring. All the very best for your future !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> as I have read in some of the threads that Salary slips, Form 16, ITR, and bank statements are required. when I contacted by Consultant giving reference of some threads, he told me that these are not needed at all and when I try to argue , he told me that he has 15 years of experience and never in his life he has submitted these document for any of his client. any advice, I have username and password for immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gaurav




Make no mistake and front upload these documents. As it might, most probably, lead to additional queries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)



The fastest i have heard. I wish your CO spreads its positive energy among all the DIBP staff.


----------



## sharma1981

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)



Congrats

Few questions:
a) Did you get any assessment commencement email after VISA lodge?
b) Was your status in "immiaccount" all the time "received" after visa submission or did it change?


----------



## sharma1981

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> as I have read in some of the threads that Salary slips, Form 16, ITR, and bank statements are required. when I contacted by Consultant giving reference of some threads, he told me that these are not needed at all and when I try to argue , he told me that he has 15 years of experience and never in his life he has submitted these document for any of his client. any advice, I have username and password for immi account.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Tell your agent that expat forum experts have deducted 14.5 yrs of his experience and he has only 7 months of relevant exp as per his RnR which you submitted.


----------



## Auspr18

Hi

I have a couple of queries:
1. I had used My Health Declaration to generate HAP Id before lodging the visa. Then, I filed my visa on 20th August. The status of my health assessment on immiaccount is showing completed. Just to be safe, I have also uploaded the auto generated letter from emedical which states that I have completed all required medical exams. I hope that is sufficient or do I need to provide further details towards evidence of health?

2. Is it mandatory to upload the CV? I have already uploaded Form 80 as well as Form 1221

Thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981

Auspr18 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a couple of queries:
> 1. I had used My Health Declaration to generate HAP Id before lodging the visa. Then, I filed my visa on 20th August. The status of my health assessment on immiaccount is showing completed. Just to be safe, I have also uploaded the auto generated letter from emedical which states that I have completed all required medical exams. I hope that is sufficient or do I need to provide further details towards evidence of health?
> 
> 2. Is it mandatory to upload the CV? I have already uploaded Form 80 as well as Form 1221
> 
> Thanks in advance



1. Correct. In few days it should show "Clearance provided" in immiaccount. If any additional tests needed, then it will reflect that (hope that it doesn't happen)
2. Yes, upload the CV (there was a case where CO came back asking for it)


----------



## Panda112

Congratulations.
You've proved that it's all about preparation, timing and luck. Mostly front-loading everything in CO's face.




inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


----------



## Anamica23

Auspr18 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a couple of queries:
> 1. I had used My Health Declaration to generate HAP Id before lodging the visa. Then, I filed my visa on 20th August. The status of my health assessment on immiaccount is showing completed. Just to be safe, I have also uploaded the auto generated letter from emedical which states that I have completed all required medical exams. I hope that is sufficient or do I need to provide further details towards evidence of health?
> 
> 2. Is it mandatory to upload the CV? I have already uploaded Form 80 as well as Form 1221
> 
> Thanks in advance


1.) Sufficient
2.) CV not mandatory but nothing wrong in uploading as well.


----------



## Auspr18

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Correct. In few days it should show "Clearance provided" in immiaccount. If any additional tests needed, then it will reflect that (hope that it doesn't happen)
> 2. Yes, upload the CV (there was a case where CO came back asking for it)


Thanks dude.

So far it just says clearance provided. Hope it doesn't change at a later stage to additional tests required.


----------



## inddofr

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)





sharma1981 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Few questions:
> a) Did you get any assessment commencement email after VISA lodge?
> b) Was your status in "immiaccount" all the time "received" after visa submission or did it change?


a - No mail. Nothing. Went from straight Received to Finalized. I found a lifecycle chart that shows when it goes to other states. I am not able attach it here.
b - stayed 'Received' until the grant mail today morning when it moved to 'Finalised'.


----------



## sharma1981

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> So far it just says clearance provided. Hope it doesn't change at a later stage to additional tests required.


Its cleared than. Breathe properly now


----------



## laxswa

I submitted my 189 visa application on 6th march and was contacted by co on 22 march..information provided on 27th march..till then its silence...is there any prbability that no co has given a look in my file till now?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

inddofr said:


> a - No mail. Nothing. Went from straight Received to Finalized. I found a lifecycle chart that shows when it goes to other states. I am not able attach it here.
> b - stayed 'Received' until the grant mail today morning when it moved to 'Finalised'.


This is very informative. 

Who needs the lifecycle :-D

Congrats again. Best wishes for your next steps !!!!


----------



## sharma1981

laxswa said:


> I submitted my 189 visa application on 6th march and was contacted by co on 22 march..information provided on 27th march..till then its silence...is there any prbability that no co has given a look in my file till now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


YOur code?
WHat did CO ask?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


Congratulations and all the best in your endeavors.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

sharma1981 said:


> YOur code?
> WHat did CO ask?


263311 telcom engr. Employment evidence but nothing specific..i uploaded the same thing again...no verification till now..

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

laxswa said:


> 263311 telcom engr. Employment evidence but nothing specific..i uploaded the same thing again...no verification till now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


OK. 

"wait is the only option at the moment". hope you get the grant soon


----------



## laxswa

sharma1981 said:


> OK.
> 
> "wait is the only option at the moment". hope you get the grant soon


Hopefully...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## vivekkallath

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)



Congratulations


----------



## Hanna_Bukhari

Hello Guys! 
Today i got a verification call from AHC, they inquired about my current and previous job. My employer also got call. But HR manager told them i still work there and i am on one week leave. He was also reluctant to share my information with them and insisted them to email us. I can't disclose any information to you on phone. I don't know why does he said so. Whereas i left the job 2016. It's a huge contradiction in our statements. I am afraid it may ruin my case. Any suggestions what's expected next? 
They also asked technical questions from my job. I was so confused, so i couldn't answer them properly. How do you see this case.


----------



## sharma1981

Hanna_Bukhari said:


> Hello Guys!
> Today i got a verification call from AHC, they inquired about my current and previous job. My employer also got call. But HR manager told them i still work there and i am on one week leave. He was also reluctant to share my information with them and insisted them to email us. I can't disclose any information to you on phone. I don't know why does he said so. Whereas i left the job 2016. It's a huge contradiction in our statements. I am afraid it may ruin my case. Any suggestions what's expected next?
> They also asked technical questions from my job. I was so confused, so i couldn't answer them properly. How do you see this case.


Don't worry. They won't screw your case because of the stupid HR.


----------



## Anamica23

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> So far it just says clearance provided. Hope it doesn't change at a later stage to additional tests required.


It is cleared. No need to worry. I dont think any further test will be required.


----------



## sudeshRego

Hello Experts,

I received a 489 invitation yesterday. 

I have already done my medicals and had selected 189 when generating the HAPID.

Will the same work for 489 or do i need to get another one ?

ANZEC CODE : 261312
AGE : 30 
EDU : 15
PTE : 20
SPONSOR : 10

TOTAL : 75 .
EOI : 7/16/17


----------



## az1610

receiving IMMI Assessment Commence email is a good sign or a bad one?
front-loaded all the documents

CO didn't ask for additional documents

does this email mean my case will be delayed? CO won't look back to my file anytime soon?

claiming points for age,education,pte
no travel history
i was hoping for direct grant as i thought my case required little verification


----------



## jagga jatt

Hi, Do I have any chance of getting invite in this year migration programme in 263111 category computers/Network engg with 65 points EOI lodged on 18th of August 2017?????


----------



## i_am_abhi

Auspr18 said:


> How did you get to know that they received calls? In most cases its the company letter head central numbers? Did you give some other contact number for your employers?


My current company's HR called me once he received the call from embassy. He even told that they have send an email on which he needs to reply with appropriate answers. 

I straight away mailed all my previous employers to see whether all of them received the similar calls or not. Luckily, every HR replied my mails and they have sent the required details to embassy.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

i_am_abhi said:


> My current company's HR called me once he received the call from embassy. He even told that they have send an email on which he needs to reply with appropriate answers.
> 
> I straight away mailed all my previous employers to see whether all of them received the similar calls or not. Luckily, every HR replied my mails and they have sent the required details to embassy.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Did they contacted the employer whom you not claimed points?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## indian_fiction

Hanna: Can you elaborate on what type of technical questions were asked? Thanks.


----------



## bulop

on the service letter I received from my company in Australia which Im claiming work exp point, there is a name of HR manager and phone number of reception.
If CO cannot reach to HR manager then usually will contact me to give him/her another contact detail or they usually find ? I have already spoken to HR manager and she said, she will verify my employment if anyone calls her. But I believe she usually travels so it might be difficult to contact her through landline.


----------



## abhinavmail7

Hello 

I am planning to lodge my visa application for 189 within 7 days. Shall I wait for the HAP ID to be generated by the CO or is it better to generate HAP ID before the lodge, get the meds done and then update the HAP ID and lodge VISA?


----------



## AmazingTiger

abhinavmail7 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am planning to lodge my visa application for 189 within 7 days. Shall I wait for the HAP ID to be generated by the CO or is it better to generate HAP ID before the lodge, get the meds done and then update the HAP ID and lodge VISA?


Once lodged, you don't have to wait for the CO to generate the HAP id. You can generate it yourself by clicking on organise health checks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavmail7

Thanks for the prompt response!
Some confusion, I read somewhere that once the VISA application is lodged (submitted), it is only advised to go for healthcheck only if CO allocates a HAP ID.

What I am trying to do is, before submitting my VISA application, I have generated HAP IDs using immiaccount and once the health checks are done, I will mention those HAP IDs for myself and my spouse in my VISA application and then lodge it. Is this the right approach?



AmazingTiger said:


> Once lodged, you don't have to wait for the CO to generate the HAP id. You can generate it yourself by clicking on organise health checks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

abhinavmail7 said:


> Thanks for the prompt response!
> Some confusion, I read somewhere that once the VISA application is lodged (submitted), it is only advised to go for healthcheck only if CO allocates a HAP ID.
> 
> What I am trying to do is, before submitting my VISA application, I have generated HAP IDs using immiaccount and once the health checks are done, I will mention those HAP IDs for myself and my spouse in my VISA application and then lodge it. Is this the right approach?


My understanding is that you could do it one of these two ways : after lodging the application or prior to that. I did the former. Applied the visa, then paid the money, then clicked on organise health checks which generated the HAP ids.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

abhinavmail7 said:


> Thanks for the prompt response!
> Some confusion, I read somewhere that once the VISA application is lodged (submitted), it is only advised to go for healthcheck only if CO allocates a HAP ID.
> 
> What I am trying to do is, before submitting my VISA application, I have generated HAP IDs using immiaccount and once the health checks are done, I will mention those HAP IDs for myself and my spouse in my VISA application and then lodge it. Is this the right approach?



You will get all the information here


----------



## TravelWorld

singh_13 said:


> How come people feel ok to use such language I don't understand.
> 
> Refer to Immitracker and then come back to me on idiotic things. Idiot.


I usually don't but you said an idiotic thing - "Looks like they see India with skeptical eyes and hence no direct grants." - really!! Look around mate - the only thing that matters is whether people have all documents attached - now go and check immi (which is not the bible by the way) - people with all documents in place from India have direct grants! Kuch bhi mat bolo yaar - skeptical eyes!! Really?


----------



## TravelWorld

Rafai said:


> Umm he is talking about his grant not invitation which doesn't depend on the above mentioned criteria. It depends on your background such as countries you have lived in or traveled, number of companies you have worked in etc.


Ideally my reply (as done in the past) would be that nobody knows but I believe that in general occupation and points (and things you have mentioned) also have a part - nobody knows really 

There is one fact that we all know - 11 and 15


----------



## rocktopus

laxswa said:


> I submitted my 189 visa application on 6th march and was contacted by co on 22 march..information provided on 27th march..till then its silence...is there any prbability that no co has given a look in my file till now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


It is probable, but no one knows.
There seem to be a trend that CO contact will delay your application.

I'm not sure how it works but I like to imagine that after submitting additional requested documents your application basically falls at the back of some kind of queue before they look at it again. But that's highly speculative and some cases have certainly proved this wrong!


----------



## parth1310

minh_phan said:


> hi guys, thanks for answering all questions posted. It is very useful.
> 
> I have two more questions about the process:
> - I hold a Bachelor degree in Engineer and a Master degree in Management. In EOI, I only gave the Bachelor degree since it is relevant to the occupation, and in EOI it is written as "highest *claimed * qualification". Now in immiaccount, it is specifically asked to provide the highest qualification obtained regardless of the occupation. If I put the master degree now, is there any issues? I got worried that DIBP can decline my case due to inconsistency of information
> 
> - Anyone has experience getting CoC from Singapore with the invitation letter as proof? In some post people said the Singapore Police Force requires the letter from CO, but that will be quite late (I'm hoping for a Direct Grant)
> 
> Please help me with these 2 questions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Minh


A few years back, friend of mine nominated a banking related occupation (not sure what was it). He had a diploma for it. However, he claimed points for his highest qualification (Master's in polymer chemistry).

I guess you can do that as long as you have a positive skills assessment for the occupation you are nominating, as well as, had your Masters degree assessed.


----------



## ansonansonjiang

Hi everyone, I just submitted my 189 visa application yesterday. Here is my problem:

First to make clear that I haven't undergone any health examination in the past 12 months. After I paid the fee, I was looking for the 'Organize health examination' link in 'View health assessment'. It shows:

Health assessment for XXX​
Required examinations not yet determined
The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page.

Anybody have the same problem? How can I get the link and arrange the health examination? Thanks!!!


----------



## NB

ansonansonjiang said:


> Hi everyone, I just submitted my 189 visa application yesterday. Here is my problem:
> 
> First to make clear that I haven't undergone any health examination in the past 12 months. After I paid the fee, I was looking for the 'Organize health examination' link in 'View health assessment'. It shows:
> 
> Health assessment for XXX​
> Required examinations not yet determined
> The health examinations required for this person have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the person returns to this page.
> 
> Anybody have the same problem? How can I get the link and arrange the health examination? Thanks!!!


You should have done it prior to submitting the visa application as most members do using my health declaration link but

Once you have submitted the visa application, DIBP recommends that you should wait for the CO to ask you to do the same

In my opinion, you should now wait for the CO to ask 

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Yes it will work. Did you know that if your 489 visa grant comes afterwards, it will override the permanent 189 visa and you'll be left with temporary visa?


sudeshRego said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I received a 489 invitation yesterday.
> 
> I have already done my medicals and had selected 189 when generating the HAPID.
> 
> Will the same work for 489 or do i need to get another one ?
> 
> ANZEC CODE : 261312
> AGE : 30
> EDU : 15
> PTE : 20
> SPONSOR : 10
> 
> TOTAL : 75 .
> EOI : 7/16/17


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Is it OK to submit form 1221 now given that my visa fees were paid almost a month back and till yesterday no CO was assigned? 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

varununi7 said:


> Is it OK to submit form 1221 now given that my visa fees were paid almost a month back and till yesterday no CO was assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not getting an intimation that a CO has been allotted, necessarily does not mean your case is not under,processing 

Many times CO do not intimate to the applicant and keep working on the application and contact only if they need any documents 

Seeing the current wait time, I think you should upload the 1221

Final choice is yours 

Cheers


----------



## da_sa_12

Hi,

Could you confirm the list of documents you front loaded. Specifically, Does that include Form 80, 1221 & Resume?

2631313, 
70 Points
EOI Received 23 Aug 2017



inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


----------



## sharma1981

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you confirm the list of documents you front loaded. Specifically, Does that include Form 80, 1221 & Resume?
> 
> 2631313,
> 70 Points
> EOI Received 23 Aug 2017


Hello

You can wait for the required person to confirm as well but please do front upload Form 80 and CV without miss as many people in this forum has mentioned that CO specifically asked for those.
Form 1221 is almost same as Form 80 so it will better to upload that as well.


----------



## natasha.joseph

*Grant notice*

Hi everyone

I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids. 

The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017. 

It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday. 

We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure. 

*MY TIME LINE BELOW*
*Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
*Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
*POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15) 
*Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
*Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
*EOI submitted:* March 18
*Invitation received:* March 29
*Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go) 
*CO contact:* Nill
*Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers 

*DOCS SUBMITTED*
1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well) 
2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
10) *Form 80*
11) *Form 1221*
12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee. 

*TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of. 
2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers. 

Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful. 

In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case. 

Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours. 

P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone. 

God speed,
Natasha


----------



## jazz25

Hearty Congratulations 



natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


----------



## Anamica23

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Congrats  Thank you for taking your time to explain in detail about your entire process... Wishing you best of luck in Australia


----------



## kaushik_91

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Congrata Natasha!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> 
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> 
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> 
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> 
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> 
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> 
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> 
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> 
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> 
> *CO contact:* Nill
> 
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> 
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> 
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 
> 10) *Form 80*
> 
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> God speed,
> 
> Natasha




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

I have created immi-account and started filling of details. When do we have to submit documents.


----------



## sara26

Congrats guys!!!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Wow, congrats and thanks for the detailed info. Btw, what doubt did you have to have the Skype session.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

aks85 said:


> Hearty Congratulations




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Congratulations to you and your family on the grant and you have an impressive timeline. 

Regarding employers, I agree that it definitely helps being in MNC's and other IT majors as EV is not done as SMB/SME's, Startups as they have their own protocols to abide and which is never easy as compared to small organizations.

Your husband is not a pessimist, and definitely a realist as everything happens for a reason and every outcome has a logical explanation. This will be clear, down the future when one connects back the dots and everything fits to a tee.

Cheers :tea: and all the best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## AmazingTiger

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Awesome !


----------



## rocktopus

Congratulations! 
Best of luck on your aussie adventures!




natasha.joseph said:


> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.


Yep this is spot on, it's a shame I can't like your post twice!

I think a lot of people rush to start lodging their application as soon as they receive the invitation, thinking that the earlier it is submitted the quicker the wait - it's _not_. Honestly, this is a bad idea. You have a lot of time (60 days) after invitation, use this time wisely to make sure the application is complete with all supporting documents when you submit it.

Given current trends, if a CO looks at your case before it is complete and needs to ask for supporting documents, you've probably earned yourself a bunch more months to wait overall. It's just not worth it.

My registered agent submitted my application I think on day 59 after invitation. We spent 2 whole months making sure absolutely everything was ready, including PCC from different countries, medicals, etc. I still haven't received my grant but I also haven't received any CO contact (applied on 14/05/2017) - which I like to think is promising.


----------



## jaguar123

Non-migrating Family member details. Does this includes Parents, brother and sisters


----------



## kennedy07

Hi Guys,

Can I upload docs after I have pressed IP??


----------



## libati

Congrats Natasha.

I see that you have not received any CO contact . Were you not even asked to upload Form 815 as I see from your post that your son had to undergo an X-ray test?





natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.


----------



## Shalia

Hey All,

I have a quick question, I am planning to get my medicals completed after two days. I have cold and cough for which i am taking medication right now. will it show any negative impact on my reports.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Kulwinder84

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> 
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> 
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> 
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> 
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> 
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> 
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> 
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> 
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> 
> *CO contact:* Nill
> 
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> 
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> 
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 
> 10) *Form 80*
> 
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> God speed,
> 
> Natasha




Wow wow! Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

kennedy07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can I upload docs after I have pressed IP??


Yes, you can. IP button as I believe only sends out a note to the CO stating that you have provided the info, and probably updates your application status accordingly.


----------



## jazz25

Shalia said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I am planning to get my medicals completed after two days. I have cold and cough for which i am taking medication right now. will it show any negative impact on my reports.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


That won't be a problem.


----------



## rvd

Many congratulations and appreciate the narration.



natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


----------



## yousufkhan

Shalia said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I am planning to get my medicals completed after two days. I have cold and cough for which i am taking medication right now. will it show any negative impact on my reports.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


-
I hope it won't have an impact.Take prescriptions and reports(if any) along-with you when you are going for medical as they may ask you.


----------



## sumitgupta22

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


Congratz ... Good see a direct grant :tea:


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 


natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Hanna_Bukhari said:


> Hello Guys!
> Today i got a verification call from AHC, they inquired about my current and previous job. My employer also got call. But HR manager told them i still work there and i am on one week leave. He was also reluctant to share my information with them and insisted them to email us. I can't disclose any information to you on phone. I don't know why does he said so. Whereas i left the job 2016. It's a huge contradiction in our statements. I am afraid it may ruin my case. Any suggestions what's expected next?
> They also asked technical questions from my job. I was so confused, so i couldn't answer them properly. How do you see this case.


Can you elaborate about technical questions?


----------



## sumitgupta22

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Congratulations Natasha to you and your family :clap2:

I am currently in the process of applying the VISA. Your detailed experience will definitely help me..


----------



## inddofr

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you confirm the list of documents you front loaded. Specifically, Does that include Form 80, 1221 & Resume?
> 
> 2631313,
> 70 Points
> EOI Received 23 Aug 2017


Okay, I will try to be as detailed as possible. If I missed anything or not making sense, let me know.

Primary Applicant:
1. PTE
2. Photograph - don't ask me why - I saw this as an option, had it, uploaded it 
3. Skill Assessment (ACS) outcome
4. National ID cards - as applicable. Included PAN Card as well. But upload anything that is appropriate. Not passport.
5. Work experience - RESUME, empl contracts, supported by reference letters, SDs from managers both current and former (past employment), payslips (for past employment try to give a spread, current employment - uploaded the latest 3)
6. Qualification - Degree, marks cards and points-advice from appropriate body
7. Form 80
8. Marriage evidence - marriage certificate only
9. Name evidence - passport name and name in all other docs had a very insignificant change. Statutory Declaration for this anyway.
10. Birth Evidence - Passport and SSLC marks card
11. Travel doc - Passport
12. Character - PCC


Dependent +18:
1. PTE
2. National IDs
3. Form 80
4. PCC
5. Degree + Marks cards
6. Travel - Passport
7. Birth - Passport + SSLC Marks card
8. Relationship - Marriage Certificate only

Dependent <18:

1. Birth - Certificate
2. National ID
3. Passport

Note:

>> The 3 of us had our names included in all the passports - bio pages.
One other thing I did was to make sure all our passports (and child's passport) had good validity (5 years) considering the time of 11-14 months for the grant.

>> We did not use any agent - it was all done by self with lot of info from other people who have done it and this forum (THANK YOU!)

>> As soon as you receive the invite, organise the PCCs starting the next working day.

>> When applying for the visa - answer all relevant questions. When filling form 80 - all answers must match what we input during visa application. Match dates for work and education with assessment outcome+submission data.

>> Do not wait to collect documents after applying for the visa. Most documents must be ready at pre-EOI stage.

>> Attest colour copies of all documents that are issued in your country that you will need to upload. PTE, ACS, forms that you fill etc - do not need attestation. 

>> For health - pay the fees and generate the HAP ID, if you have the option to click on under your name. Don't wait for CO to ask you this.

>> Go to the health center that is listed with your passport copies, passport and the HAP ID print. Get your health check done.

>> Meanwhile, upload all documents to the appropriate member sections on IMMI site.

>> Health status will slowly begin to show on the IMMI account. Track this and gently follow up with the clinic, if you have to. Don't hurry. Give it a week after each person's tests have been taken.
If you have cold or cough - wait a few days to clear-up before doing the x-rays. For child, please try to avoid the skin test. Its a risk with 50-50 chance. It may be a lot cheaper but the BCG vaccination can mess up the results. Do the IGRA - a lot more expensive but very decisive.


----------



## vikmi2017

Hi Natasha,

Congratulations Natasha to you and your family.
I had a similar issue with kid for skin test and did xray and medicals passed . But I received CO contact to submit form 815 on June 1st and responded on 5th June but no response after that. I lodged visa on 3rd April 2017. Were you asked to submit form 815?
Also regarding documents I believe I front uploaded all documents except for Resume. Is that mandatory and do I upload it now or uploading any document now after 4-5 months of Visa Lodge will further delay the process.


----------



## hghai7878

Good Morning Everyone,

I may get eligible for 65 points in September end for 261313.Is there any chance to get ITA in current fiscal year? After observing the trend, look like 70 points becomes a norm. Please advise.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Ramramram222

inddofr said:


> Okay, I will try to be as detailed as possible. If I missed anything or not making sense, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> 1. PTE
> 
> 2. Photograph - don't ask me why - I saw this as an option, had it, uploaded it
> 
> 3. Skill Assessment (ACS) outcome
> 
> 4. National ID cards - as applicable. Included PAN Card as well. But upload anything that is appropriate. Not passport.
> 
> 5. Work experience - RESUME, empl contracts, supported by reference letters, SDs from managers both current and former (past employment), payslips (for past employment try to give a spread, current employment - uploaded the latest 3)
> 
> 6. Qualification - Degree, marks cards and points-advice from appropriate body
> 
> 7. Form 80
> 
> 8. Marriage evidence - marriage certificate only
> 
> 9. Name evidence - passport name and name in all other docs had a very insignificant change. Statutory Declaration for this anyway.
> 
> 10. Birth Evidence - Passport and SSLC marks card
> 
> 11. Travel doc - Passport
> 
> 12. Character - PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dependent +18:
> 
> 1. PTE
> 
> 2. National IDs
> 
> 3. Form 80
> 
> 4. PCC
> 
> 5. Degree + Marks cards
> 
> 6. Travel - Passport
> 
> 7. Birth - Passport + SSLC Marks card
> 
> 8. Relationship - Marriage Certificate only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can dependent applicant( Husband/wife) use same filled form 80 for primary applicant?? Or form 80 for dependent applicant has to be separately filled??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

TravelWorld said:


> I usually don't but you said an idiotic thing - "Looks like they see India with skeptical eyes and hence no direct grants." - really!! Look around mate - the only thing that matters is whether people have all documents attached - now go and check immi (which is not the bible by the way) - people with all documents in place from India have direct grants! Kuch bhi mat bolo yaar - skeptical eyes!! Really?


Look mate, you have your own view and I have mine. I am in no mood to continue this any further. Best wishes.


----------



## jazz25

Ramramram222 said:


> inddofr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I will try to be as detailed as possible. If I missed anything or not making sense, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> 1. PTE
> 
> 2. Photograph - don't ask me why - I saw this as an option, had it, uploaded it
> 
> 3. Skill Assessment (ACS) outcome
> 
> 4. National ID cards - as applicable. Included PAN Card as well. But upload anything that is appropriate. Not passport.
> 
> 5. Work experience - RESUME, empl contracts, supported by reference letters, SDs from managers both current and former (past employment), payslips (for past employment try to give a spread, current employment - uploaded the latest 3)
> 
> 6. Qualification - Degree, marks cards and points-advice from appropriate body
> 
> 7. Form 80
> 
> 8. Marriage evidence - marriage certificate only
> 
> 9. Name evidence - passport name and name in all other docs had a very insignificant change. Statutory Declaration for this anyway.
> 
> 10. Birth Evidence - Passport and SSLC marks card
> 
> 11. Travel doc - Passport
> 
> 12. Character - PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dependent +18:
> 
> 1. PTE
> 
> 2. National IDs
> 
> 3. Form 80
> 
> 4. PCC
> 
> 5. Degree + Marks cards
> 
> 6. Travel - Passport
> 
> 7. Birth - Passport + SSLC Marks card
> 
> 8. Relationship - Marriage Certificate only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can dependent applicant( Husband/wife) use same filled form 80 for primary applicant?? Or form 80 for dependent applicant has to be separately filled??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dependent spouse needs to have his/her own form 80/1221 filled in.
Click to expand...


----------



## Landcruiser

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.


Congratulations. Considering the current circumstances you got the grant in reasonable time frame I would say. I have seen that that certain other friends that lodged under "Software Engineer" code have got it in similar time frame when they had all documents submitted up front.

From immitracker I do not see much movement related to other IT professions, considering there are good chances that IT professionals would be using immitracker more than anyone else to put their info in. ICT Bus analysts grants seem to be too low in the recent months which is puzzling me.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Congrats, Natasha. I have one query. When one gets the grant mail for family, is it a single mail for whole family or separate mail for every family member?




natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats, Natasha. I have one query. When one gets the grant mail for family, is it a single mail for whole family or separate mail for every family member?


There will always be individual grant letters for each person who applied paying the fees and fulfilling the necessary requirements of medicals etc.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Maverick_VJ said:


> There will always be individual grant letters for each person who applied paying the fees and fulfilling the necessary requirements of medicals etc.


Thnx a lot bro...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Thnx a lot bro...


No Problemo buddy.

It is a good day for grants with 2 showing now, as another forum member, brother across the border had also received the grant for him and his family. 

God Speed Folks.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Dear All,

By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails. 

I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...

My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.

I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.

Thank you All....


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...
> 
> My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.
> 
> I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.
> 
> Thank you All....


Sabaashey Ammar Bhai ! Very very good news and happy for you.

All the very best in your OZ endeavors and looks like you woke the CO by filing the complaint  . I kid, I kid...

You were destined and it was just a matter of days and here it is. 

Let it sink in and enjoy the moment.


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Congratulations Natasha. All the best for future endevors.
We both share same Grant date. 



natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Thanks Vijay. You had been a great support in last few weeks. My eyes on your grant now... 



Maverick_VJ said:


> Sabaashey Ammar Bhai ! Very very good news and happy for you.
> 
> All the very best in your OZ endeavors and looks like you woke the CO by filing the complaint  . I kid, I kid...
> 
> You were destined and it was just a matter of days and here it is.
> 
> Let it sink in and enjoy the moment.


----------



## prashant_wase

Congo mate..


----------



## jazz25

Many Congrats and Best Wishes to you and your family Brother!



AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...
> 
> My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.
> 
> I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.
> 
> Thank you All....


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AmmarSuhail said:


> Thanks Vijay. You had been a great support in last few weeks. My eyes on your grant now...


Sure Ammar ! I was just being there as I know, the wait gets tricky. Thank you for your kind wishes. Will stay in touch.

Godspeed


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...
> 
> My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.
> 
> I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.
> 
> Thank you All....


Congrats Ammar, best of luck


----------



## satban

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members ......
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you All....



Many congrats to you as you bring hope to so many of us. My case is similar to you with +2 months approximately at various stages.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members ......
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you All....



Many congrats to you as you bring hope to so many of us. My case is similar to you with +2 months approximately at various stages.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Awesome! Congrats! I will buy a scotch for myself. May be it will work for me too.


----------



## manpan18

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


Congrats! Looks like the days of direct grants are back.


----------



## rvd

Many congratulations and All the best..



AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...
> 
> My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.
> 
> I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.
> 
> Thank you All....


----------



## manpan18

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> Thank you All....


Congrats buddy! Good luck!


----------



## Kulwinder84

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...
> 
> 
> 
> My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you All....




Wah Jee Wah! What a day for u! Congratulations bro..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Congratulations..



inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


----------



## visakh

Anamica23 said:


> One important thing, Bank statements might be encrypted sometimes, for example, HDFC bank statements. So its not possible to edit directly. Use Download PDFsam Visual trial version and remove protection. Edit/highlight it and save it




One day back I had experienced the same with my HDFC statement, it was encrypted. I have decrypted it with (I ❤PDF - online software), this will decrypt without deleting the authorized signatory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jatinder582

Hi Guys, is your total score making any difference after you get invite and lodge PR. Mine is 65, I have lodged my visa under ICT code 261311 on 22 Apr'2017. Nothing has happened yet.


----------



## NB

Jatinder582 said:


> Hi Guys, is your total score making any difference after you get invite and lodge PR. Mine is 65, I have lodged my visa under ICT code 261311 on 22 Apr'2017. Nothing has happened yet.


Once you lodge the visa, the Anzsco codes or points have no value


The quality of the documents you submit and the complexity of your case which will determine the time taken for processing 

Cheers


----------



## natasha.joseph

jackschack said:


> Wow, congrats and thanks for the detailed info. Btw, what doubt did you have to have the Skype session.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thank you! My doubts were regarding the ACS skills assessment letter - the main one was if I can take 8-plus years of experience based on the letter. 

And I didn't add my husband (did not claim spouse points) and kids in my EOI but later changed my mind. So wanted to check if I could add them in the visa application. 

Lawyer said that was fine since I didn't claim any spouse points. These are very silly doubts but I am a very skeptical person. So wanted to double check everything before taking the plunge.


----------



## natasha.joseph

libati said:


> Congrats Natasha.
> 
> I see that you have not received any CO contact . Were you not even asked to upload Form 815 as I see from your post that your son had to undergo an X-ray test?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> No, I didn't have to upload 815. TB skin test suggested latent TB and so the doctor suggested X-ray. It proved to be a false alarm as x-ray results showed no anomalies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natasha.joseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
Click to expand...


----------



## natasha.joseph

vikmi2017 said:


> Hi Natasha,
> 
> Congratulations Natasha to you and your family.
> I had a similar issue with kid for skin test and did xray and medicals passed . But I received CO contact to submit form 815 on June 1st and responded on 5th June but no response after that. I lodged visa on 3rd April 2017. Were you asked to submit form 815?
> Also regarding documents I believe I front uploaded all documents except for Resume. Is that mandatory and do I upload it now or uploading any document now after 4-5 months of Visa Lodge will further delay the process.


Thank you vikmi. 

No, I was not asked to submit form 815. Maybe because X-Ray results showed no signs of latent TB. TB skin tests are not very conclusive compared with the blood test. That could be the reason. 

I uploaded my 2017 pay hike letter about a month after I uploaded all other docs. So from my experience I think nothing will happen if we submit more additional docs. 

But deferring this to experts here, happy to be over ruled. 

Good luck!!


----------



## natasha.joseph

AmmarSuhail said:


> Congratulations Natasha. All the best for future endevors.
> We both share same Grant date.


Many thanks Suhail bhai. All the very best in Oz!!


----------



## sharma1981

natasha.joseph said:


> Thank you! My doubts were regarding the ACS skills assessment letter - the main one was if I can take 8-plus years of experience based on the letter.
> 
> And I didn't add my husband (did not claim spouse points) and kids in my EOI but later changed my mind. So wanted to check if I could add them in the visa application.
> 
> Lawyer said that was fine since I didn't claim any spouse points. These are very silly doubts but I am a very skeptical person. So wanted to double check everything before taking the plunge.


Hi

Why will you say below 
"_My doubts were regarding the ACS skills assessment letter - the main one was if I can take 8-plus years of experience based on the letter._ "


----------



## SanBil

Hanna_Bukhari said:


> Hello Guys!
> Today i got a verification call from AHC, they inquired about my current and previous job. My employer also got call. But HR manager told them i still work there and i am on one week leave. He was also reluctant to share my information with them and insisted them to email us. I can't disclose any information to you on phone. I don't know why does he said so. Whereas i left the job 2016. It's a huge contradiction in our statements. I am afraid it may ruin my case. Any suggestions what's expected next?
> They also asked technical questions from my job. I was so confused, so i couldn't answer them properly. How do you see this case.


Where are u in Pakistan? and what was the AHC call about? can u Share!!


----------



## braich.abhijeet

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


I am an optimist and saving my 12-year Scotch as soon as i clear PTE 79+. After that, its just a matter of waiting and learning new skills each day.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## da_sa_12

That was quite informative. Few last quick questions to clarify. Why did you only fill Form 80 & not 1221? Applicant documents says Form 80 & 1221 are additional docs if applicable. 



inddofr said:


> Okay, I will try to be as detailed as possible. If I missed anything or not making sense, let me know.
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 1. PTE
> 2. Photograph - don't ask me why - I saw this as an option, had it, uploaded it
> 3. Skill Assessment (ACS) outcome
> 4. National ID cards - as applicable. Included PAN Card as well. But upload anything that is appropriate. Not passport.
> 5. Work experience - RESUME, empl contracts, supported by reference letters, SDs from managers both current and former (past employment), payslips (for past employment try to give a spread, current employment - uploaded the latest 3)
> 6. Qualification - Degree, marks cards and points-advice from appropriate body
> 7. Form 80
> 8. Marriage evidence - marriage certificate only
> 9. Name evidence - passport name and name in all other docs had a very insignificant change. Statutory Declaration for this anyway.
> 10. Birth Evidence - Passport and SSLC marks card
> 11. Travel doc - Passport
> 12. Character - PCC
> 
> 
> Dependent +18:
> 1. PTE
> 2. National IDs
> 3. Form 80
> 4. PCC
> 5. Degree + Marks cards
> 6. Travel - Passport
> 7. Birth - Passport + SSLC Marks card
> 8. Relationship - Marriage Certificate only
> 
> Dependent <18:
> 
> 1. Birth - Certificate
> 2. National ID
> 3. Passport
> 
> Note:
> 
> >> The 3 of us had our names included in all the passports - bio pages.
> One other thing I did was to make sure all our passports (and child's passport) had good validity (5 years) considering the time of 11-14 months for the grant.
> 
> >> We did not use any agent - it was all done by self with lot of info from other people who have done it and this forum (THANK YOU!)
> 
> >> As soon as you receive the invite, organise the PCCs starting the next working day.
> 
> >> When applying for the visa - answer all relevant questions. When filling form 80 - all answers must match what we input during visa application. Match dates for work and education with assessment outcome+submission data.
> 
> >> Do not wait to collect documents after applying for the visa. Most documents must be ready at pre-EOI stage.
> 
> >> Attest colour copies of all documents that are issued in your country that you will need to upload. PTE, ACS, forms that you fill etc - do not need attestation.
> 
> >> For health - pay the fees and generate the HAP ID, if you have the option to click on under your name. Don't wait for CO to ask you this.
> 
> >> Go to the health center that is listed with your passport copies, passport and the HAP ID print. Get your health check done.
> 
> >> Meanwhile, upload all documents to the appropriate member sections on IMMI site.
> 
> >> Health status will slowly begin to show on the IMMI account. Track this and gently follow up with the clinic, if you have to. Don't hurry. Give it a week after each person's tests have been taken.
> If you have cold or cough - wait a few days to clear-up before doing the x-rays. For child, please try to avoid the skin test. Its a risk with 50-50 chance. It may be a lot cheaper but the BCG vaccination can mess up the results. Do the IGRA - a lot more expensive but very decisive.


----------



## inddofr

da_sa_12 said:


> That was quite informative. Few last quick questions to clarify. Why did you only fill Form 80 & not 1221? says Form 80 & 1221 are additional docs if applicable.


I really don't know why I did only form 80. Yes, it helps to include 1221 (which spouse and I were going to fill out on Aug 22 and submit Aug 23). However, on Aug 23rd morning the grant was already there so there would be no way to upload 1221.

I do recommend that we upload all possible required documents up front.


----------



## Hanna_Bukhari

Yes, AHC Pakistan. They asked about current Job, immediate Boss, Previous Job Immediate Boss, Last Salary Withdrawn, When Left Job, and Technical Questions about my Job. They didn't ask anything from JDs but overall technical questions. Like an interview. 


SanBil said:


> Hanna_Bukhari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys!
> Today i got a verification call from AHC, they inquired about my current and previous job. My employer also got call. But HR manager told them i still work there and i am on one week leave. He was also reluctant to share my information with them and insisted them to email us. I can't disclose any information to you on phone. I don't know why does he said so. Whereas i left the job 2016. It's a huge contradiction in our statements. I am afraid it may ruin my case. Any suggestions what's expected next?
> They also asked technical questions from my job. I was so confused, so i couldn't answer them properly. How do you see this case.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are u in Pakistan? and what was the AHC call about? can u Share!!
Click to expand...


----------



## AmmarSuhail

Thank you everyone for kind wishes. :humble:


----------



## pkk0574

AmmarSuhail said:


> Thank you everyone for kind wishes. :humble:




Congratulations on your grant. All the best for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

I was wondering. I do that a lot these days.

Applied: 20-Mar-17
IP: 31-Mar-17
Call from AHC New Delhi asking for authorization letter for job verification for my current employer: 11-July-17

I did not check with my HR or anyone about the verification. Just keeping th3 fingers crossed.

So, what is the possibility of the CO coming back with any more requirement?

There are no apparent documents pending. CO asked for 2-3 things in the first contact and all provided or clarified.

What has been the experience of others in such a scenario? Like do they come back asking for more documents/clarifications or is it just a matter of when after a long wait?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Congrats....*



AmmarSuhail said:


> Thanks Vijay. You had been a great support in last few weeks. My eyes on your grant now...


Congrats Ammar Bhai.

@Maverick_VJ - I sincerely wish that u get your grant asap.
I share the same lodge date as you.....Gd luck


----------



## AmmarSuhail

In my experience if CO have requested additional docs in first two contacts and they are provided then its just a matter of long wait which results in a grant.

In your case, AHC has completed EV of your current employer, and if medicals completed too then it should be grant alone which you should expect. Long wait and silence is a good thing. Request for additional info is usually requested in initial contacts.



manpan18 said:


> I was wondering. I do that a lot these days.
> 
> Applied: 20-Mar-17
> IP: 31-Mar-17
> Call from AHC New Delhi asking for authorization letter for job verification for my current employer: 11-July-17
> 
> I did not check with my HR or anyone about the verification. Just keeping th3 fingers crossed.
> 
> So, what is the possibility of the CO coming back with any more requirement?
> 
> There are no apparent documents pending. CO asked for 2-3 things in the first contact and all provided or clarified.
> 
> What has been the experience of others in such a scenario? Like do they come back asking for more documents/clarifications or is it just a matter of when after a long wait?


----------



## ashleycrestfall

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my 189 visa two days ago and continue uploading the docs now. I'm not too sure whether that question was already answered somewhere (my apologies if it was), but I'm currently a bit confused with employment reference...

When I was doing my ACS assessment, they didn't ask for salary. However, as per immi website, it asks for the letter to have a salary. It also says the following: 'any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment'.

So... Is it necessary to include the letter WITH salary? Or the letter that i've provided to ACS for assessment is good enough? Also, is there a minimum salary? I got paid by my first employer quite a low salary for my occupation, as it is a small private company... Is that going to be a problem? out:


----------



## zaback21

inddofr said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have been following this thread a lot. I wanted to THANK YOU all for all the active comments, tips etc.
> 
> We received our grant today - 189.
> 
> Like it has been rightly pointed out, CO contact makes the visa grant time longer.
> 
> Try to pre-load all documents except health when applying for the visa. Health check is probably the longest action. Rest all in our control.
> 
> All home country documents - I colour scanned and notarised.
> ACS, PTE, VETASSESS (I got my degree point-adviced by VETASSESS) - all this in place BEFORE EOI.
> 
> Warmly thanking you all, once again.
> 
> Write back if you think I missed something or if you think I can offer any advice.
> 
> My time line below could serve as motivation for the waiting folks.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
> PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
> EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
> Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
> VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
> Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
> Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
> Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
> VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


Congrats mate ! Another success story in 15 months processing age. And people say direct grant takes long and wait for CO. CO contact is the reason why processing time takes 15 months in my opinion among many things.


----------



## NB

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 visa two days ago and continue uploading the docs now. I'm not too sure whether that question was already answered somewhere (my apologies if it was), but I'm currently a bit confused with employment reference...
> 
> When I was doing my ACS assessment, they didn't ask for salary. However, as per immi website, it asks for the letter to have a salary. It also says the following: 'any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment'.
> 
> So... Is it necessary to include the letter WITH salary? Or the letter that i've provided to ACS for assessment is good enough? Also, is there a minimum salary? I got paid by my first employer quite a low salary for my occupation, as it is a small private company... Is that going to be a problem? out:


You have to provide to DIBp also a complete set of documents that you provided to ACS for skills assessment.
Do not tamper in any way with that set by removing adding or replacing even a single document 

You can upload separately any document you like which strengthens your case to prove geniuine employment

Once ACS has done the assessment, I don't think DIBp will be worried about what was your salary.
They will be more busy in checking whether you were actually employed or not and whether your RNR and designation was the same or not as you have claimed for skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## i_am_abhi

prdream said:


> Did they contacted the employer whom you not claimed points?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


No. Only those for whom I have claimed points.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Congrats ! Another direct grant success today !


----------



## zaback21

rocktopus said:


> Congratulations!
> Best of luck on your aussie adventures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep this is spot on, it's a shame I can't like your post twice!
> 
> I think a lot of people rush to start lodging their application as soon as they receive the invitation, thinking that the earlier it is submitted the quicker the wait - it's _not_. Honestly, this is a bad idea. You have a lot of time (60 days) after invitation, use this time wisely to make sure the application is complete with all supporting documents when you submit it.
> 
> Given current trends, if a CO looks at your case before it is complete and needs to ask for supporting documents, you've probably earned yourself a bunch more months to wait overall. It's just not worth it.
> 
> My registered agent submitted my application I think on day 59 after invitation. We spent 2 whole months making sure absolutely everything was ready, including PCC from different countries, medicals, etc. I still haven't received my grant but I also haven't received any CO contact (applied on 14/05/2017) - which I like to think is promising.


I hope more people try lodge complete application and not rush it. 

If only people could wait even 1 month to lodge complete applications, we wouldn't be hearing all those no CO contact after IP provided complaints but more grants in my opinion. Very hard to convince people when majority believes in CO Contact and old fashion way of doing things and not what DIBP says.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

newbienz said:


> You have to provide to DIBp also a complete set of documents that you provided to ACS for skills assessment.
> Do not tamper in any way with that set by removing adding or replacing even a single document
> 
> You can upload separately any document you like which strengthens your case to prove geniuine employment
> 
> Once ACS has done the assessment, I don't think DIBp will be worried about what was your salary.
> They will be more busy in checking whether you were actually employed or not and whether your RNR and designation was the same or not as you have claimed for skills assessment
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. I've only provided the employment letter and my academic transcripts/completion letter form uni to ACS  they just asked me to add amount of hours worked and that's it. I've annoyed my former boss for the last couple of days to update the reference to include my salary and now i'm thinking should I even upload the additional reference that includes it  less that 50k a year for a software developer doesn't really look good you know... just wondering, is there anyone who actually submitted the reference without a salary and CO has requested that?


----------



## zaback21

singh_13 said:


> all the recent direct grants are from China, Phillpines, UK, Canada. Looks like they see India with skeptical eyes and hence no direct grants.


People from India used to get direct grant in 7 days (one of my friend here in expatforum got it in March) and I know 2 other cases in March-April that also got it in 12 and 19 days i think. It's all about Complete Application.


----------



## sidneysaad

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...
> 
> My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.
> 
> I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.
> 
> Thank you All....



Many congrats Ammar, Good luck to you for your travels and your life in Australia. I will need your help and guidance for my processing as i am in the same situation as you are , wife is expecting and i've submitted my application for visa two days ago.


----------



## NB

ashleycrestfall said:


> Thanks for your reply. I've only provided the employment letter and my academic transcripts/completion letter form uni to ACS  they just asked me to add amount of hours worked and that's it. I've annoyed my former boss for the last couple of days to update the reference to include my salary and now i'm thinking should I even upload the additional reference that includes it  less that 50k a year for a software developer doesn't really look good you know... just wondering, is there anyone who actually submitted the reference without a salary and CO has requested that?


I don't think the reference letter mentions the salary drawn as a rule

However, the salary would be reflected in the bank statement and payslips you submit as additional evidence
Which I am sure you would be doing
Cheers


----------



## az1610

az1610 said:


> receiving IMMI Assessment Commence email is a good sign or a bad one?
> front-loaded all the documents
> 
> CO didn't ask for additional documents
> 
> does this email mean my case will be delayed? CO won't look back to my file anytime soon?
> 
> claiming points for age,education,pte
> no travel history
> i was hoping for direct grant as i thought my case required little verification


seniors any inputs??


----------



## zaback21

az1610 said:


> seniors any inputs??


Some CO send commencement email some CO doesn't. 

It looks good as far as I see if you did everything right. Except verification regarding Pakistan, everything should be quick and fine. I am not sure how they are taking it these days cos this year lot has changed.


----------



## az1610

zaback21 said:


> Some CO send commencement email some CO doesn't.
> 
> It looks good as far as I see if you did everything right. Except verification regarding Pakistan, everything should be quick and fine. I am not sure how they are taking it these days cos this year lot has changed.


thank you sir for your encouraging words

i received assessment commence email 52 days after visa was lodged...further 15 days have passed

so i guess if there is no further contact from CO..i am good to go?


----------



## singh_13

I have got my medicals arranged on 31st Aug ? I will provide them my HAP ID.
My question is - will I be the one who will upload the medical docs or the hospital guys do it directly and how long after my medicals ?


----------



## prashant_wase

singh_13 said:


> I have got my medicals arranged on 31st Aug ? I will provide them my HAP ID.
> My question is - will I be the one who will upload the medical docs or the hospital guys do it directly and how long after my medicals ?


Don't worry mate, uploading medical documents not your part, the clinic / hospital guys do that within 2-3 days, mine got uploaded within 18 hours... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

prashant_wase said:


> Don't worry mate, uploading medical documents not your part, the clinic / hospital guys do that within 2-3 days, mine got uploaded within 18 hours...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


great , thanks. Also I was wondering if I get to see my medical report before they upload ? or even after they upload it ? Haven't done any sort of extensive medical check up, so was interested in knowing if everything is working fine in my body.


----------



## prashant_wase

singh_13 said:


> great , thanks. Also I was wondering if I get to see my medical report before they upload ? or even after they upload it ? Haven't done any sort of extensive medical check up, so was interested in knowing if everything is working fine in my body.


Sorry mate, you won't able to see ur reports.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

az1610 said:


> thank you sir for your encouraging words
> 
> i received assessment commence email 52 days after visa was lodged...further 15 days have passed
> 
> so i guess if there is no further contact from CO..i am good to go?


It feels like it. CO usually should have asked in the first instance if anything was missing. So, I assume you can now chill and get on with life and forget about it. Life will be much fun !


----------



## zaback21

singh_13 said:


> great , thanks. Also I was wondering if I get to see my medical report before they upload ? or even after they upload it ? Haven't done any sort of extensive medical check up, so was interested in knowing if everything is working fine in my body.


You can only see the status of your medical report being sent to DIBP but nothing regarding the report as prashant said.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## parth1310

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha



Congratulations on the grant. And, a very helpful post indeed.


----------



## coolgauravmonster

Hi All

I had received mine german PCC and stated in below mentioned link it's in german.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/germany

Few questions:

1) will notary guys will notarized german document?
2) do I need to translate it in English language and if yes from where?
3) do I need to notarized the English version as well?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## singh_13

one more thing guys

I have lodged my visa and it is all done through my agent. I am now curious to kinda track my application, see if my medicals are uploaded and this status and the CO contacts , all of this.

My query is - the below link takes me to skill select login page. Will my agent have a unique credentials to login here and will he be able to share this info with me. I am saying this, probably these agents have just one login ID and then they have different applications of different clients they are working for, all under just one ID ?

And will I be able to see all these CO mails or any other query mails or application status after login to this page ? Or do all these communication go to personal email address of my agent which he definitely will not share with me ?

I was fine till morning, but now got curious to follow on myself on visa application and have been trying to contact my agent but he isn't answering, so thought of asking you guys here.



https://skillselect.gov.au/skillsel...ust&wctx=3c58b68e-5f6e-45d2-a9ab-45fd96a8c2d2


----------



## manpan18

zaback21 said:


> I hope more people try lodge complete application and not rush it.
> 
> If only people could wait even 1 month to lodge complete applications, we wouldn't be hearing all those no CO contact after IP provided complaints but more grants in my opinion. Very hard to convince people when majority believes in CO Contact and old fashion way of doing things and not what DIBP says.


Yeah. I waited for a month and tried. Sigh!


----------



## manpan18

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had received mine german PCC and stated in below mentioned link it's in german.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/germany
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) will notary guys will notarized german document?
> 2) do I need to translate it in English language and if yes from where?
> 3) do I need to notarized the English version as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


1. Yes. They should it's just a document.
2. Yes. There are several translators. Google it. I got it done from Lyric Labs. Call them and email them the document. They will email you back the translated version. If satisfied they will courier you the document.
3. Yes.


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi All,

My friend applied for an assessment as Analyst Programmer. ACS rejected his application and suggested other codes such as Chief Information Officer, ICT Project Manager. The Chief Information Officer is included in the MLTSSL. But he could not find it in the occupational ceiling list. Can it he can apply for an 189 visa as a Chief Information Officer? 
A promt suggestion would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## NB

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had received mine german PCC and stated in below mentioned link it's in german.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/germany
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) will notary guys will notarized german document?
> 2) do I need to translate it in English language and if yes from where?
> 3) do I need to notarized the English version as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


1. Why do you want to get it notarised ?
Just scan it in colour

2. You have to get it translated by a translator of a standard that is acceptable to DIBP . You just cannot google and use any translator you find

Who can translate my documents into English for me?


3. See answer 1

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> 1. Why do you want to get it notarised ?
> Just scan it in colour
> 
> 2. You have to get it translated by a translator of a standard that is acceptable to DIBP . You just cannot google and use any translator you find
> 
> Who can translate my documents into English for me?
> 
> 
> 3. See answer 1
> 
> Cheers


1. Right
2. Why not? Obviously it has to be an established translators and not the one around the corner. Who else will give us that information other than Google? This is from the dibp link:
A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.


----------



## ammarmp

singh_13 said:


> great , thanks. Also I was wondering if I get to see my medical report before they upload ? or even after they upload it ? Haven't done any sort of extensive medical check up, so was interested in knowing if everything is working fine in my body.


Yes you can see the reports...But you will have to the ask the clinic/hospital for it directly...

I did my medicals in Dubai where a private hospital is dealing with it... so they emailed me the reports .. (the medical cost 350 AUD in UAE..so they better ..  ) 

however it may not be the same everywhere.. my wife's medical was in pakistan and they do not entertain such kind of requests (although didnt try hard)..

You could try calling the hospital and check with them..

Good luck!


----------



## coolgauravmonster

newbienz said:


> 1. Why do you want to get it notarised ?
> Just scan it in colour
> 
> 2. You have to get it translated by a translator of a standard that is acceptable to DIBP . You just cannot google and use any translator you find
> 
> Who can translate my documents into English for me?
> 
> 
> 3. See answer 1
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for response.


----------



## sharma_1987

Maverick_VJ said:


> Sabaashey Ammar Bhai ! Very very good news and happy for you.
> 
> All the very best in your OZ endeavors and looks like you woke the CO by filing the complaint  . I kid, I kid...
> 
> You were destined and it was just a matter of days and here it is.
> 
> Let it sink in and enjoy the moment.


Hi Maverick_VJ,

Did Ammar actually filed a complaint and got his grant afterward?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi Maverick_VJ,
> 
> Did Ammar actually filed a complaint and got his grant afterward?
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Ammar wanted to get clarity as it's been close to 9+ months now so I suggested him to lodge a formal complaint. While this was done, his grant status should have been getting ready in parallel as he received a formal reply a couple of days back acknowledging the receipt of the complaint and as standard procedure a fortnight is needed for a response.

However, he got his grant today, so whether this complaint helped or not only DIBP can answer. Good for him and he is relieved and relaxed now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

Maverick_VJ said:


> Ammar wanted to get clarity as it's been close to 9+ months now so I suggested him to lodge a formal complaint. While this was done, his grant status should have been getting ready in parallel as he received a formal reply a couple of days back acknowledging the receipt of the complaint and as standard procedure a fortnight is needed for a response.
> 
> However, he got his grant today, so whether this complaint helped or not only DIBP can answer. Good for him and he is relieved and relaxed now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response.

I see that even you lodged your VISA last year. Have you lodged a complain as well?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sharma_1987 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I see that even you lodged your VISA last year. Have you lodged a complain as well?


Yes! I lodged a complaint after there was no response since November 15th 2016 after CO requested medicals which was uploaded by 29th November. Since, the waiting window slided past 8 months in June, I raised a request on their Global Feedback Online form on 6th June and got an acknowledgement of complaint request by 9th June and standard reply by 22nd June informing me that there is no abnormality and the assessment is in process.

I received the EV call from AHC, Delhi on July 27th and my HR received on 28th July. When I lodged the Visa the standard processing time was 4 to 7 months but that got changed to 8 to 11 months later and now it is around 11 to 14 months . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubaijoy

*Expected Grant timeline??*

Hi Friends, i lodged my visa on may 18 2017.co contacted for for 815 for my kid. Provided form 815 health undertaking on Aug 10 2017.
any idea how much time it will take for grant?? the case is with gsm brisbane.


----------



## bubaijoy

congratulations..
in my case tb skin test for my kid came positive but x-ray proved it to be a false alarm...but then the CO asked for form 815....submitted the same on Aug 10...waiting since then...Hope for the best!


natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


----------



## jithooos

bubaijoy said:


> Hi Friends, i lodged my visa on may 18 2017.co contacted for for 815 for my kid. Provided form 815 health undertaking on Aug 10 2017.
> 
> any idea how much time it will take for grant?? the case is with gsm brisbane.



Straight answer, No !! This is the most answered question in this thread. Do not expect anything for next 4-5 months minimum. If it comes early, you are a lucky man !! 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

singh_13 said:


> one more thing guys
> 
> I have lodged my visa and it is all done through my agent. I am now curious to kinda track my application, see if my medicals are uploaded and this status and the CO contacts , all of this.
> 
> My query is - the below link takes me to skill select login page. Will my agent have a unique credentials to login here and will he be able to share this info with me. I am saying this, probably these agents have just one login ID and then they have different applications of different clients they are working for, all under just one ID ?
> 
> And will I be able to see all these CO mails or any other query mails or application status after login to this page ? Or do all these communication go to personal email address of my agent which he definitely will not share with me ?
> 
> I was fine till morning, but now got curious to follow on myself on visa application and have been trying to contact my agent but he isn't answering, so thought of asking you guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/skillsel...ust&wctx=3c58b68e-5f6e-45d2-a9ab-45fd96a8c2d2


Yes you can

first you will need to create an IMMI account or if you already have one

On the home page, click 'import application' and it will ask for your: 
- Reference number (can be found in your bridging visa letter)
- DOB
- Passport number
- Country of Origin

and then voila you will be able to see everything including all the docs you submitted, medical check up information, the email correspondences between your agent and DIBP and etc.


----------



## Ramramram222

Hi guys,

Just got a quick question for form 80.

Is it alright to edit form 80 pdf online and insert picture of signature exactly on sign section, rather than printing all pages and signed on last page and scanned all?? Is it really acceptable from DIBP ??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had received mine german PCC and stated in below mentioned link it's in german.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/germany
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) will notary guys will notarized german document?
> 2) do I need to translate it in English language and if yes from where?
> 3) do I need to notarized the English version as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav



Do the colour scan, getting it notarized is not needed. English translation may be needed I am not sure.


----------



## NB

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got a quick question for form 80.
> 
> Is it alright to edit form 80 pdf online and insert picture of signature exactly on sign section, rather than printing all pages and signed on last page and scanned all?? Is it really acceptable from DIBP ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think picture of photo of signature would be acceptable to the department

You should actually sign the page and scan

If are really pressed for time, then what you can do is use all the pages except last as it is and only delete the last page and add the signature scanned page in place of it.

I would not even recommend you should do this, but if you really cant scan all pages, then this is the only last resort

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

I think if he used PDF sign or digital signature and then lock his PDF using scanned image of signature, it'll work. I was suggested the same by elders when I lodged my visa.


newbienz said:


> I dont think picture of photo of signature would be acceptable to the department
> 
> You should actually sign the page and scan
> 
> If are really pressed for time, then what you can do is use all the pages except last as it is and only delete the last page and add the signature scanned page in place of it.
> 
> I would not even recommend you should do this, but if you really cant scan all pages, then this is the only last resort
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Panda112 said:


> I think if he used PDF sign or digital signature and then lock his PDF using scanned image of signature, it'll work. I was suggested the same by elders when I lodged my visa.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Did you actually use this process ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

bubaijoy said:


> Hi Friends, i lodged my visa on may 18 2017.co contacted for for 815 for my kid. Provided form 815 health undertaking on Aug 10 2017.
> any idea how much time it will take for grant?? the case is with gsm brisbane.


This is not really an indicator, unfortunately, even in the past it was not really an indicator.


----------



## Panda112

newbienz said:


> Did you actually use this process ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes sir I did.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Panda112 said:


> Yes sir I did.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


In my opinion it was an avoidable risk
In this digital age it takes just a couple of minutes to print and scan 20 pages

Anyways each to his own

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> I think if he used PDF sign or digital signature and then lock his PDF using scanned image of signature, it'll work. I was suggested the same by elders when I lodged my visa.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


I personally did not do it - i printed, signed, scanned, but i know of many people who did. it was fine.


----------



## Panda112

I did look at a few previous threads and found the same.


andreyx108b said:


> I personally did not do it - i printed, signed, scanned, but i know of many people who did. it was fine.


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

But then again you must recall instances where CO asked to re-upload scans coz of its poor quality. Considering the limit of 5 MB per file , isn't it difficult to fit 20 page scans in 5 MB?


newbienz said:


> In my opinion it was an avoidable risk
> In this digital age it takes just a couple of minutes to print and scan 20 pages
> 
> Anyways each to his own
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Panda112 said:


> But then again you must recall instances where CO asked to re-upload scans coz of its poor quality. Considering the limit of 5 MB per file , isn't it difficult to fit 20 page scans in 5 MB?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


I had 4/5 extra pages also if i remember correctly still got away with 4.5 MB

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

Panda112 said:


> But then again you must recall instances where CO asked to re-upload scans coz of its poor quality. Considering the limit of 5 MB per file , isn't it difficult to fit 20 page scans in 5 MB?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk




Not always due to poor quality, sometimes CO asks again when h/ she finds a discrepancy or incomplete answers also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

Hi applied on 6th march 2017 followed by a co contact on 22 march..now the case is my dependent's passport is going to be expired on february 2018..what can be done about this?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

laxswa said:


> Hi applied on 6th march 2017 followed by a co contact on 22 march..now the case is my dependent's passport is going to be expired on february 2018..what can be done about this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


This shouldn't be a problem. You can go for the passport renewal. If you do not get grant even by the time you receive renewal passport, you can inform CO about the new passport through Form 929.


----------



## Ramramram222

newbienz said:


> I dont think picture of photo of signature would be acceptable to the department
> 
> You should actually sign the page and scan
> 
> If are really pressed for time, then what you can do is use all the pages except last as it is and only delete the last page and add the signature scanned page in place of it.
> 
> I would not even recommend you should do this, but if you really cant scan all pages, then this is the only last resort
> 
> Cheers




Do you really think it will be unacceptable mate?? If they really need handwritten signatures, digital signature shouldn't be accepted. However, other friend in this forum is telling us that he had seen digital signature was accepted. 
I don't think they have any problems with digital signatures or inserted hand written signature picture as long as they get right signature of applicant on that sign box. 
I have seen inserted picture of sign for another visa except PR was acceptable. However, I am not 100% sure for PR visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

aks85 said:


> This shouldn't be a problem. You can go for the passport renewal. If you do not get grant even by the time you receive renewal passport, you can inform CO about the new passport through Form 929.


Thanks a lot

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ramramram222 said:


> Do you really think it will be unacceptable mate?? If they really need handwritten signatures, digital signature shouldn't be accepted. However, other friend in this forum is telling us that he had seen digital signature was accepted.
> I don't think they have any problems with digital signatures or inserted hand written signature picture as long as they get right signature of applicant on that sign box.
> I have seen inserted picture of sign for another visa except PR was acceptable. However, I am not 100% sure for PR visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For, 80 is an important form

If we can spend hours filling it, we can spend a few minutes more in printing, signing and scanning it also

That's what I believe, but if someone wants to do with a digital signature or something, who am I to object

Cheers


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

newbienz said:


> I had 4/5 extra pages also if i remember correctly still got away with 4.5 MB
> 
> Cheers


I used PDF signature instead of signing and scanning. I think it worked well, it has been 105 days and one CO contact already. No one asked about signing the document again.


----------



## sharma1981

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I used PDF signature instead of signing and scanning. I think it worked well, it has been 105 days and one CO contact already. No one asked about signing the document again.



What were the additional docs asked by CO?


----------



## Auspr18

Hi All, 

Strange thing happened today. I have already lodged my visa. 
I got an email from skillselect yesterday that my Eoi has been suspended as I have already lodged my visa. 
But today I got another email for an invitation to apply visa for the same eoi from skillselect. 

My status in skillselect shows lodged which is fine. 
Should I be worried about this new invitation to apply email??


----------



## sharma1981

Auspr18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Strange thing happened today. I have already lodged my visa.
> I got an email from skillselect yesterday that my Eoi has been suspended as I have already lodged my visa.
> But today I got another email for an invitation to apply visa for the same eoi from skillselect.
> 
> My status in skillselect shows lodged which is fine.
> Should I be worried about this new invitation to apply email??


EOI gets suspended automatically when you lodge the VISA. That's common.

Login to ImmiAccount and see the status of your VISA app submission. It should be either "Submitted" OR "Received". If yes, i think all is in place.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sharma1981 said:


> What were the additional docs asked by CO?


CO Asked for Wife's university degree to complement her University proficient English letter.


----------



## Auspr18

sharma1981 said:


> Auspr18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Strange thing happened today. I have already lodged my visa.
> I got an email from skillselect yesterday that my Eoi has been suspended as I have already lodged my visa.
> But today I got another email for an invitation to apply visa for the same eoi from skillselect.
> 
> My status in skillselect shows lodged which is fine.
> Should I be worried about this new invitation to apply email??
> 
> 
> 
> EOI gets suspended automatically when you lodge the VISA. That's common.
> 
> Login to ImmiAccount and see the status of your VISA app submission. It should be either "Submitted" OR "Received". If yes, i think all is in place.
Click to expand...

Thanks yes the visa application status is submitted /received. Was confused why I got another invitation to apply


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> For, 80 is an important form
> 
> If we can spend hours filling it, we can spend a few minutes more in printing, signing and scanning it also
> 
> That's what I believe, but if someone wants to do with a digital signature or something, who am I to object
> 
> Cheers


Everyone decides for themselves... the only right option, i guess. 

agree with above.


----------



## sharma1981

Auspr18 said:


> Thanks yes the visa application status is submitted /received. Was confused why I got another invitation to apply


Must be a delayed one. Don't worry. 

Go by ImmiAccount status


----------



## Ramramram222

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I used PDF signature instead of signing and scanning. I think it worked well, it has been 105 days and one CO contact already. No one asked about signing the document again.




What do you mean of PDF signature mate?? 

Did you upload the digital signature made by some software or you inserted picture of your signature by editing form 80 pdf??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Ramramram222 said:


> What do you mean of PDF signature mate??
> 
> Did you upload the digital signature made by some software or you inserted picture of your signature by editing form 80 pdf??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its electronic signature, Download app "Docusign", put ur document in it, sign on screen of ur cell phone (I had note 3, hence i used its pen to sign). Save that signature and then put that signature where it is required on the forms.


----------



## mr.mortal

Below average week for grants just ended ?


----------



## abhishekv

inddofr said:


> I really don't know why I did only form 80. Yes, it helps to include 1221 (which spouse and I were going to fill out on Aug 22 and submit Aug 23). However, on Aug 23rd morning the grant was already there so there would be no way to upload 1221.
> 
> I do recommend that we upload all possible required documents up front.


Congratulations


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

AmmarSuhail said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of GOD Almighty, i have received grants for myself and my family members today at 09:49AM PAKISTAN Standard time - +5 GMT. Five grant letters in five individual emails.
> 
> I lodged my application on 22nd Sep 2016, uploaded docs, got PCC and Medicals completed (except my wife) by Nov 2016. My application was on hold untill 13th March 2017 when i submitted documents for my new born daughter. I got HAPID for my new born on 4th May 2017 and got her medicals completed on 9th May 2017. Since then i was waiting. Extremely excited and thankful today to all who supported me, wished and prayed for me. I made very good friends on this forum who responded to my queries and encouraged me at times of despair...
> 
> My IED deadline is 24 Oct 2017 and i am prepared with high spirits to travel with family well before the deadline.
> 
> I wish speedy grants and happiness to all those waiting and want to see showers of grants in coming days.
> 
> Thank you All....


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Congrats. I must say your narrative is very useful and oozing with positivity.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

Auspr18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Strange thing happened today. I have already lodged my visa.
> I got an email from skillselect yesterday that my Eoi has been suspended as I have already lodged my visa.
> But today I got another email for an invitation to apply visa for the same eoi from skillselect.
> 
> My status in skillselect shows lodged which is fine.
> Should I be worried about this new invitation to apply email??


I had a similar situation where I got another invite many days after lodging a VISA. I had just one EOI ,for 189.

I went back to skill select folks and let them know about this. I got a reply indicating that I should ignore the second invitation as I had already lodged a Visa application.

Might be a bug of some kind.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi, I have received invite on my EOI on 23rd August 2017 and I am in the process of filling Elodgement. I am not using agent and I have following question and appreciate if some expert can advice.

1. I am not using Partner skill points of my wife, still she has to clear PTE/ IELTS etc ? 
2. I have reached to the last 17 pages of elodgement. where, all the documents needs to be uploaded ? 
3. I notorized my work and education documents at skill assessment stage for ACS. Now do we have to notorize all the other documents ( salary slips, increment letter, resignation letter etc.) ? 
4. What if we do not have salary slips for last employer ? 

Apology if these queries already covered in the thread. Thanks in advance. VIneet


----------



## manpan18

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi, I have received invite on my EOI on 23rd August 2017 and I am in the process of filling Elodgement. I am not using agent and I have following question and appreciate if some expert can advice.
> 
> 1. I am not using Partner skill points of my wife, still she has to clear PTE/ IELTS etc ?
> 2. I have reached to the last 17 pages of elodgement. where, all the documents needs to be uploaded ?
> 3. I notorized my work and education documents at skill assessment stage for ACS. Now do we have to notorize all the other documents ( salary slips, increment letter, resignation letter etc.) ?
> 4. What if we do not have salary slips for last employer ?
> 
> Apology if these queries already covered in the thread. Thanks in advance. VIneet


1. Yes. Migrating adult dependants need to proove functional English knowledge. Either pte/IELTS or a letter from university stating that the education was in English.

2. It will be available after you apply.

3. Not if you upload scanned original coloured copies.

4. No salary slip from last employer? Do you mean current or the first? Any other documents like appointment letter showing compensation, tax statements, bank statements will do.


----------



## sharma1981

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi, I have received invite on my EOI on 23rd August 2017 and I am in the process of filling Elodgement. I am not using agent and I have following question and appreciate if some expert can advice.
> 
> 1. I am not using Partner skill points of my wife, still she has to clear PTE/ IELTS etc ?
> 2. I have reached to the last 17 pages of elodgement. where, all the documents needs to be uploaded ?
> 3. I notorized my work and education documents at skill assessment stage for ACS. Now do we have to notorize all the other documents ( salary slips, increment letter, resignation letter etc.) ?
> 4. What if we do not have salary slips for last employer ?
> 
> Apology if these queries already covered in the thread. Thanks in advance. VIneet


1. She needs to have functional english proof. If you can prove that her education was in english then good. Else PTE, IELTS are the option
2. After you pay the VISA fees, you'll be able to upload docs for each applicant
3. Thats OK. People have just uploaded good color scans without attestation and it worked for them. Any B/W docs have to be attested
4. Try getting any proof you can. Salary revision/certificate, Tax doc (form 16) etc


----------



## manpan18

Anybody visited Australia on a Business visa while 189 is under assessment? Anything we need to take care of?


----------



## KAR1

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa application on 12 June 2017 and i was asked to update the information on 19th June’ 17. I obtained PCC and done Medical (except my wife due to pregnancy) and uploaded along with other supporting documents on 5th July’17, Today another CO Contacted for more additional documents asking for Evidence of Employment (Reference Letter of mine) and Polio Vaccination for my Wife, can expert in forum confirm what kind of reference they required normally as I given experience letter where my all roles and responsibilities are mentioned, if possible can someone provide sample copy for reference letter.
And who will issue reference letter HR or my Line Manager as I have worked in one company but four different departments should I get Four separate letter or one letter is enough where HR or Manager can confirm my role and responsibilities, your response will be appreciated.

ANZ Code : 263111
Points : 70 (25+20+20+5)
Visa Lodge : 189 (12th June 2017)


----------



## manpan18

KAR1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 12 June 2017 and i was asked to update the information on 19th June’ 17. I obtained PCC and done Medical (except my wife due to pregnancy) and uploaded along with other supporting documents on 5th July’17, Today another CO Contacted for more additional documents asking for Evidence of Employment (Reference Letter of mine) and Polio Vaccination for my Wife, can expert in forum confirm what kind of reference they required normally as I given experience letter where my all roles and responsibilities are mentioned, if possible can someone provide sample copy for reference letter.
> And who will issue reference letter HR or my Line Manager as I have worked in one company but four different departments should I get Four separate letter or one letter is enough where HR or Manager can confirm my role and responsibilities, your response will be appreciated.
> 
> ANZ Code : 263111
> Points : 70 (25+20+20+5)
> Visa Lodge : 189 (12th June 2017)


You have already provided the reference letter. May be the CO is asking for more evidence - Salary slips, Tax statements, Appointment letter, Bank statement (with salary credits) etc.


----------



## karan_y25

Form 815-- Need Help!!

I am asked to fill form 815 . Please let me know what is to be answered for question no 4 

"Contact details in Australia"

I dont have any contact as of now in Australia.

Any one who has filled form 815 , please suggest.


----------



## manpan18

karan_y25 said:


> Form 815-- Need Help!!
> 
> I am asked to fill form 80 . Please let me know what is to be answered for question no 4
> 
> "Contact details in Australia"
> 
> I dont have any contact as of now in Australia.
> 
> Any one who has filled form 80 , please suggest.


It's not mandatory


----------



## KAR1

manpan18 said:


> You have already provided the reference letter. May be the CO is asking for more evidence - Salary slips, Tax statements, Appointment letter, Bank statement (with salary credits) etc.


She is asking for Reference Letter only as other relevant documents already been provided.


----------



## zaback21

Panda112 said:


> But then again you must recall instances where CO asked to re-upload scans coz of its poor quality. Considering the limit of 5 MB per file , isn't it difficult to fit 20 page scans in 5 MB?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Only the last page can be scanned where you need to sign is fine. Rest is better if filled and print as pdf and then merge with it since it will have better quality and it's redundant to scan the one which won't change even after scan.

I did it that way and got my visa.


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> Anybody visited Australia on a Business visa while 189 is under assessment? Anything we need to take care of?


Anyone got any advice?


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> Anybody visited Australia on a Business visa while 189 is under assessment? Anything we need to take care of?


Make sure business visa is not granted after PR is granted. 

It will override the PR and here you go again...

few people suffered here on the forum.


----------



## mash2017

Hi All,

I have a small query here, expect your expert opinion. 
I submitted my Employment Reference Letter last month upon receiving a request from CO. In that letter, our HR had only mentioned about my basic salary in respective years (that is the usual policy here in my company). 
My salary slips separately shows basic and allowances, but the scanned copies are not in the greatest quality, thus CO will have to check them bit carefully to find those details( though i tried my best to get the maximum quality when scanning)
Do i need to get a new one which covers total salary (Basic + allowances)? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b

mash2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small query here, expect your expert opinion.
> I submitted my Employment Reference Letter last month upon receiving a request from CO. In that letter, our HR had only mentioned about my basic salary in respective years (that is the usual policy here in my company).
> My salary slips separately shows basic and allowances, but the scanned copies are not in the greatest quality, thus CO will have to check them bit carefully to find those details( though i tried my best to get the maximum quality when scanning)
> Do i need to get a new one which covers total salary (Basic + allowances)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Based on my observations, salary figures has not very often (if at all) been asked/clarified by COs... so I would not worry much. 

Payslips just used as a secondary evidence to verify the fact that you have been employed in that particular organisation for the specified period of time..


----------



## manpan18

andreyx108b said:


> Make sure business visa is not granted after PR is granted.
> 
> It will override the PR and here you go again...
> 
> few people suffered here on the forum.


Thanks Andrey!
Can someone point me to some thread and what happened in such situation after the PR got overridden? What if I apply for business visa next week on Monday and get the PR on Tuesday? Will I be able to cancel my business visa application?


----------



## mohit_marw

Hi,
I along with my wife as dependent applied(submitted all documents & paid fees) for 189 Visa on 22nd April 2017 with 70 points.Still no Grant or CO contact.My wife had verification in her current place of work but no verification for me.My profession is ICT Business Analyst.Has any one got Grant after 15th April in ICT Business Analyst profile from India/elsewhere?


----------



## mash2017

andreyx108b said:


> Based on my observations, salary figures has not very often (if at all) been asked/clarified by COs... so I would not worry much.
> 
> Payslips just used as a secondary evidence to verify the fact that you have been employed in that particular organisation for the specified period of time..


Thanks andreyx108b, guess i can safely assume that employment reference letter is mainly to get a confirmation about the employment from the employer.


----------



## Ramramram222

zaback21 said:


> Only the last page can be scanned where you need to sign is fine. Rest is better if filled and print as pdf and then merge with it since it will have better quality and it's redundant to scan the one which won't change even after scan.
> 
> 
> 
> I did it that way and got my visa.



What if I edit it online and upload picture of signature exactly one signature part?? 
In that way, neither I need to print and scan and re-merge anything and quality will far better than scanned one. If digital signatures are allowed, they shouldn't have any problem with the way I want to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Ramramram222 said:


> What if I edit it online and upload picture of signature exactly one signature part??
> In that way, neither I need to print and scan and re-merge anything and quality will far better than scanned one. If digital signatures are allowed, they shouldn't have any problem with the way I want to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, both can be fine but there is no clarification or denial from DIBP regarding this. Someone should email them and find out.


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> Thanks Andrey!
> Can someone point me to some thread and what happened in such situation after the PR got overridden? What if I apply for business visa next week on Monday and get the PR on Tuesday? Will I be able to cancel my business visa application?


Try to use search on the forum, there was a case when one gentleman got his tourist visa after PR, he tried to call DIBP and they suggested him to get an ITA again, lodge a visa and it will get processed quicker as all the checks had been done in the first application. 

Now, i am not 100% sure how he ended up going about it and if he found a solution, but his posts can be found. 

I will try to search too now.


----------



## manpan18

andreyx108b said:


> Try to use search on the forum, there was a case when one gentleman got his tourist visa after PR, he tried to call DIBP and they suggested him to get an ITA again, lodge a visa and it will get processed quicker as all the checks had been done in the first application.
> 
> Now, i am not 100% sure how he ended up going about it and if he found a solution, but his posts can be found.
> 
> I will try to search too now.


Scary! Thanks a lot Andrey! Your responses are always helpful!


----------



## BillyJoe101

hi guys

Did people get their documents verified when they uploaded them e.g getting signatures for birth certificates and passports


----------



## Anamica23

BillyJoe101 said:


> hi guys
> 
> Did people get their documents verified when they uploaded them e.g getting signatures for birth certificates and passports


Do you mean getting notarised when lodging VISA? Not required... You can upload the original colored scan of the document or print it, get notarised and upload...

Both are fine


----------



## Anamica23

zaback21 said:


> I did it that way and got my visa.


You got the VISA?


----------



## BillyJoe101

what do u mean notarised?


----------



## Anamica23

BillyJoe101 said:


> what do u mean notarised?


Getting copy of whatever document signed by a notary public (lawyer)


----------



## BillyJoe101

sorry I'm confused, do all documents need to be signed by a lawyer? why doesn't it say on the website or when ur uploading documents?


----------



## NB

BillyJoe101 said:


> sorry I'm confused, do all documents need to be signed by a lawyer? why doesn't it say on the website or when ur uploading documents?


I have not gone down the complete trail of previous questions and answers, but let me just put one thing clearly

No document needs to be signed or certified by a lawyer as long as the original documents are being scanned in colour when uploading documents for 189 visa application 

Cheers


----------



## BillyJoe101

newbienz thank you my good sir!!!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Anamica23

BillyJoe101 said:


> newbienz thank you my good sir!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!




This was the question you asked: "Did people get their documents verified when they uploaded them e.g getting signatures for birth certificates and passports"

I asked you that you by getting signatures did you mean getting notarised?

Then you asked what is notarised?

I explained you 

As newbienz explained you need notary attestation if you have uploaded colored scans


----------



## omsaibaba

only B & W copies needs to be signed by a lawyer..


----------



## Panda112

Concur.

A friend of mine provided Bank statements which he got from bank in B/W. CO asked a verified copy of the document, which he later notarized and sent. All of his other documents were scans of originals (which was colour)



omsaibaba said:


> only B & W copies needs to be signed by a lawyer..


----------



## abhishekv

Panda112 said:


> Concur.
> 
> A friend of mine provided Bank statements which he got from bank in B/W. CO asked a verified copy of the document, which he later notarized and sent. All of his other documents were scans of originals (which was colour)


Just to add to this , CO asked for certified birth certificate

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Was the original copy Monochrome (only or mostly having black and white colour)?


abhishekv said:


> Just to add to this , CO asked for certified birth certificate
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

Panda112 said:


> Was the original copy Monochrome (only or mostly having black and white colour)?


This was a fresh request. I hadn't uploaded earlier

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

I mean your birth certificate, did it have any other colour in the page?
Maybe some colourful fonts or stamps/ letter head which was not black/white? Coz 
in my friend's case, they had requested notarization coz CO could not verify it's genuineness as the entire page had only black and white colours.


abhishekv said:


> This was a fresh request. I hadn't uploaded earlier
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Edit: Sorry, fresh request you say, got it.


----------



## yousufkhan

Hi All,

What is last visa grant for ANZSCO Code 2631 as per immitracker it is 17th August for onshore applicant who file visa on 18th April.


----------



## Dijamk

Hello All,
I have 2 very specific questions and would request the experts in the group to help me with their reply.
I just lodged the visa for myself and family by submitting the 17 page form and paying the fees.
I now have the options of 'Attach Document' and 'View health Assessment' under the 'details' of my application.

Question 1) Do i have to upload all documents in 1 go? Or i can do this in stages? I'm asking this because few of the required documents would take time to arrive. Hence wondering if i can upload some now and the rest later?

Question 2) I understand i can get the HAP ID from 'View Health Assessment' section and get my medical checks done. However, one of the webpage of Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection says that doing medicals after lodging visa is discouraged and that such applicant should wait for CO to revert with request to carry out medicals. The link to the webpage is My health declarations
Now that i've already lodged my visa, should i do medicals beforehand? or wait for CO to revert?

Based on you guys' recommendations, i'll proceed appropriately. Thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21

Dijamk said:


> Hello All,
> I have 2 very specific questions and would request the experts in the group to help me with their reply.
> I just lodged the visa for myself and family by submitting the 17 page form and paying the fees.
> I now have the options of 'Attach Document' and 'View health Assessment' under the 'details' of my application.
> 
> Question 1) Do i have to upload all documents in 1 go? Or i can do this in stages? I'm asking this because few of the required documents would take time to arrive. Hence wondering if i can upload some now and the rest later?
> 
> Question 2) I understand i can get the HAP ID from 'View Health Assessment' section and get my medical checks done. However, one of the webpage of Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection says that doing medicals after lodging visa is discouraged and that such applicant should wait for CO to revert with request to carry out medicals. The link to the webpage is My health declarations
> Now that i've already lodged my visa, should i do medicals beforehand? or wait for CO to revert?
> 
> Based on you guys' recommendations, i'll proceed appropriately. Thanks in advance


1. You can do in stages.
2. You can still do Medical by generating HAP ID before CO opens your file.


----------



## zaback21

Anamica23 said:


> You got the VISA?


476 Visa. Form 80/1221 is not just for PR but for variety of other visas too.


----------



## ngenhit

Dijamk said:


> Hello All,
> I have 2 very specific questions and would request the experts in the group to help me with their reply.
> I just lodged the visa for myself and family by submitting the 17 page form and paying the fees.
> I now have the options of 'Attach Document' and 'View health Assessment' under the 'details' of my application.
> 
> Question 1) Do i have to upload all documents in 1 go? Or i can do this in stages? I'm asking this because few of the required documents would take time to arrive. Hence wondering if i can upload some now and the rest later?
> 
> Question 2) I understand i can get the HAP ID from 'View Health Assessment' section and get my medical checks done. However, one of the webpage of Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection says that doing medicals after lodging visa is discouraged and that such applicant should wait for CO to revert with request to carry out medicals. The link to the webpage is My health declarations
> Now that i've already lodged my visa, should i do medicals beforehand? or wait for CO to revert?
> 
> Based on you guys' recommendations, i'll proceed appropriately. Thanks in advance



1) you can upload them as you wish, the sooner you complete the better. Or else, your CO would ask you and give you a deadline of 28 days when he/she is assigned to your case.

2) You can do a health check on your own once you get the HAP ID's generated for you, as you already have. the page which you mentioned is warning you not to do a separate HAP ID generated outside your lodged visa once you've lodged a visa.


----------



## baldmonk

Hi Friends. I have lodged the 189 visa on 31 July. And have travelled to America now. What all things should I changed in my application. Please if someone can tell me it will be very nice of him/her. Thanks. Cheers!


----------



## NB

baldmonk said:


> Hi Friends. I have lodged the 189 visa on 31 July. And have travelled to America now. What all things should I changed in my application. Please if someone can tell me it will be very nice of him/her. Thanks. Cheers!


File a form 1022 informing the CO of your new residential address

Have you changed jobs also and even if same job has your designation changed ?

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

zaback21 said:


> 476 Visa. Form 80/1221 is not just for PR but for variety of other visas too.


Good to know that...thanks


----------



## Panda112

zaback21 said:


> 476 Visa. Form 80/1221 is not just for PR but for variety of other visas too.


Didn't know you were an onshore. Also, any signs of invitation?

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Dijamk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have 2 very specific questions and would request the experts in the group to help me with their reply.
> 
> I just lodged the visa for myself and family by submitting the 17 page form and paying the fees.
> 
> I now have the options of 'Attach Document' and 'View health Assessment' under the 'details' of my application.
> 
> 
> 
> Question 1) Do i have to upload all documents in 1 go? Or i can do this in stages? I'm asking this because few of the required documents would take time to arrive. Hence wondering if i can upload some now and the rest later?
> 
> 
> 
> Question 2) I understand i can get the HAP ID from 'View Health Assessment' section and get my medical checks done. However, one of the webpage of Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection says that doing medicals after lodging visa is discouraged and that such applicant should wait for CO to revert with request to carry out medicals. The link to the webpage is My health declarations
> 
> Now that i've already lodged my visa, should i do medicals beforehand? or wait for CO to revert?
> 
> 
> 
> Based on you guys' recommendations, i'll proceed appropriately. Thanks in advance




1. Try to upload all at once to have a complete application to have chance of Direct grant. You can upload in phases but it might result in CO contact causing delays.

2. Get Medicals done ASAP before CO ask. 

It is always better to have 100% documents uploading to have CO look at the details at one go.

Regards
H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

zaback21 said:


> 476 Visa. Form 80/1221 is not just for PR but for variety of other visas too.


True. CO asked for my partner's form 1221 during my 457 visa application.


----------



## mark789

Hello Friends. I have a query regarding update sending to CO for a recent change. 

I have lodged my 190 PR visa on May, 2017. Since I have never visited to any foreign country, in my passport there was no travel stamps of other countries. But recently in July 2017, I have attended an official training program in Malaysia for one week & returned in my country. So, as usual my passport has now travel stamps & Malaysian visa as well. Now, should I contact my CO regarding this update. 

It is to be mentioned that, I have got Immi Assessment Commenced email from CO after 6 days of my lodgement and till date no further contact and still waiting for the grant ! Now my point is that, If i update my CO regarding the travel information, should my profile counted from today since it will be updated. Because I already 3.5 months and I don't want to increase my timeline. Since the recent droughts of visa grant, I already assumed that, it will take at least 6 months. So, I don't want to increase my timeline. However, is it a rule to update CO if i travel after the visa lodgement? 

Sorry 
Expert, plz comments.

Thanks


----------



## NB

mark789 said:


> Hello Friends. I have a query regarding update sending to CO for a recent change.
> 
> I have lodged my 190 PR visa on May, 2017. Since I have never visited to any foreign country, in my passport there was no travel stamps of other countries. But recently in July 2017, I have attended an official training program in Malaysia for one week & returned in my country. So, as usual my passport has now travel stamps & Malaysian visa as well. Now, should I contact my CO regarding this update.
> 
> It is to be mentioned that, I have got Immi Assessment Commenced email from CO after 6 days of my lodgement and till date no further contact and still waiting for the grant ! Now my point is that, If i update my CO regarding the travel information, should my profile counted from today since it will be updated. Because I already 3.5 months and I don't want to increase my timeline. Since the recent droughts of visa grant, I already assumed that, it will take at least 6 months. So, I don't want to increase my timeline. However, is it a rule to update CO if i travel after the visa lodgement?
> 
> Sorry
> Expert, plz comments.
> 
> Thanks



No action required for such a short trip

Cheers


----------



## ramzz

Hi, 

I have a question about the employment history overseas experience. I have worked in India and then worked from UK location for same employer and returned to India 3 yrs back. 
I didn't mention UK location and only mentioned India for acs assessment and got positive. Will I have cause any problem?
If acs is fine do I need mention UK location in EOI? 

Thanks


----------



## NB

ramzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about the employment history overseas experience. I have worked in India and then worked from UK location for same employer and returned to India 3 yrs back.
> I didn't mention UK location and only mentioned India for acs assessment and got positive. Will I have cause any problem?
> If acs is fine do I need mention UK location in EOI?
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion, The ACS assessment is defective 

You should have split up the UK experience period separately when getting assessed

If you continue with the same assessment , you risk getting your application rejected when you apply for visa after invite and having your visa fees forfeited 
A member recently had the same issue, and he approached ACS, and ACS gave him a revised assessment incorporating the location change without any fees
Maybe they will consider for you also 

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## zaback21

Panda112 said:


> Didn't know you were an onshore. Also, any signs of invitation?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Well I got my 476 visa 6 months ago. Just didn't make the trip then.

Now in Sydney since the last 10 days.

Most likely 18 October round if DIBP keeps 50/round invitation and don't reduce it.


----------



## bhupendrababun

newbienz said:


> No action required for such a short trip
> 
> Cheers


I read somewhere in the forum that if we are leaving county of residence for more than 14days then we have have to intimate DIBP. 

What if are going out for 25 days and returning back?

Tia
Cheers 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

bhupendrababun said:


> I read somewhere in the forum that if we are leaving county of residence for more than 14days then we have have to intimate DIBP.
> 
> What if are going out for 25 days and returning back?
> 
> Tia
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The information is correct and so you should follow it

If you still don't want to do it, the decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## bhupendrababun

newbienz said:


> The information is correct and so you should follow it
> 
> If you still don't want to do it, the decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Of course no matter what we will obey DIBP. 

We have to update it twice or else once mentioning the dates? 

Cheers 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

more than a month and status still in the queue.
I reckon thats normal.


----------



## NB

bhupendrababun said:


> Of course no matter what we will obey DIBP.
> 
> We have to update it twice or else once mentioning the dates?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If you are very sure of the dates, do it once.
If unsure do it twice once before going and then again after coming back

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222

I think Newb bro is right as no need to mention any short trips. I even believe that DIBP doesn't care about any of our short trips made for less than 3 months unless you are in participation of any crime in that country. 
Another strong point is we don't need to submit PCC for Less than 3 months stay in any country so better you away with putting dates of that short trips. Cheers!!



> I read somewhere in the forum that if we are leaving county of residence for more than 14days then we have have to intimate DIBP.
> 
> What if are going out for 25 days and returning back?
> 
> Tia
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

Ramramram222 said:


> I think Newb bro is right as no need to mention any short trips. I even believe that DIBP doesn't care about any of our short trips made for less than 3 months unless you are in participation of any crime in that country.
> Another strong point is we don't need to submit PCC for Less than 3 months stay in any country so better you away with putting dates of that short trips. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has more to it than just 'the crime' and therefore 'PCC'.

They would very well like to keep a track of any exposures: health,crime etc.

Heatlh , for e.g. would means increased exposure to the costs incurred by the state during the PR! Similarly for others.

The policy is : if your residential address changed for more than 14 days, you have to inform DIBP.

Residential address will not change if you are traveling for fun/sightseeing. But if you are there for short term permanent work or studies, you expect your 'correspondences' to reach to that address. that is the common definition of residence from my research. You could very well be on a 6 month short term deputation visa, but your residence address changes as you are going to be there for some time.


So, the information change form has to be submitted only if address of residence changes, and I do not remember seeing any forms to be submitted for short trips that you take (Except the ones you do to Australia! )


Policy (excerpts) on change in circumstances:


* _If you change residential address for longer than 14 days you must inform the department in writing or by telephoning the general enquiries line.
Form 929 Change of address and/or Passport Details (244KB PDF)_
The department must be informed if:
you or your family members intend to travel to or from Australia while your visa application is being processed


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> In my opinion, The ACS assessment is defective
> 
> You should have split up the UK experience period separately when getting assessed
> 
> If you continue with the same assessment , you risk getting your application rejected when you apply for visa after invite and having your visa fees forfeited
> A member recently had the same issue, and he approached ACS, and ACS gave him a revised assessment incorporating the location change without any fees
> Maybe they will consider for you also
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


I have a similar case, but I have already lodged my visa now. What are my options?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

According to the rule, residential addresses have to be updated. 
But in my case, I have changed my residential addresses more than 5 times in last 3 years while living in Sydney. Prior to that, I had changed my address couple of times in 4 years while living in China. I had more than 4 times overseas visit for min 2 months while living in China. So definitely my residential address got changed at that time as well.

Do you rekon me to provide all the addresses details to DIBP in form 80/ form 1221/ visa application??




ngenhit said:


> It has more to it than just 'the crime' and therefore 'PCC'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policy (excerpts) on change in circumstances:
> 
> 
> * _If you change residential address for longer than 14 days you must inform the department in writing or by telephoning the general enquiries line.
> Form 929 Change of address and/or Passport Details (244KB PDF)_
> The department must be informed if:
> you or your family members intend to travel to or from Australia while your visa application is being processed







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk

Hi all, 

I got a query and need guidance. I am going to upload all the docs on Monday. So when I was checking through the docs I found that in my 10th marksheet and certificate their is spelling error in my name. Although I have used the marksheet and certificate in many places but I have never been questioned. Infact, I have even worked in govt. Organisation and it was accepted there with no question asked.
The question is will the spelling error in my name have an impact on the visa processing or is there a possibility that CO might raise a question on the same? 

Thanks

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ramramram222 said:


> According to the rule, residential addresses have to be updated.
> But in my case, I have changed my residential addresses more than 5 times in last 3 years while living in Sydney. Prior to that, I had changed my address couple of times in 4 years while living in China. I had more than 4 times overseas visit for min 2 months while living in China. So definitely my residential address got changed at that time as well.
> 
> Do you rekon me to provide all the addresses details to DIBP in form 80/ form 1221/ visa application??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per rules you should 
Whether you will do or not is your choice

Cheers


----------



## karan_y25

karan_y25 said:


> Form 815-- Need Help!!
> 
> I am asked to fill form 815 . Please let me know what is to be answered for question no 4
> 
> "Contact details in Australia"
> 
> I dont have any contact as of now in Australia.
> 
> Any one who has filled form 815 , please suggest.




Anyone, please clarify on above query. Need information as I dont want further CO contact for the same 815 form.

Thanks


----------



## varununi7

trombokk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a query and need guidance. I am going to upload all the docs on Monday. So when I was checking through the docs I found that in my 10th marksheet and certificate their is spelling error in my name. Although I have used the marksheet and certificate in many places but I have never been questioned. Infact, I have even worked in govt. Organisation and it was accepted there with no question asked.
> The question is will the spelling error in my name have an impact on the visa processing or is there a possibility that CO might raise a question on the same?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk




For all clearance, provide a name declaration affidavit. That's to be on the safer side.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

trombokk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a query and need guidance. I am going to upload all the docs on Monday. So when I was checking through the docs I found that in my 10th marksheet and certificate their is spelling error in my name. Although I have used the marksheet and certificate in many places but I have never been questioned. Infact, I have even worked in govt. Organisation and it was accepted there with no question asked.
> The question is will the spelling error in my name have an impact on the visa processing or is there a possibility that CO might raise a question on the same?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


In the application and forms, wherever you are asked, if you have been known by any other name, give the name with the spelling given in the 10 th mark sheets

In the meantime get an affidavit prepared from a notary certifying that both your name spellings are of the same person
May not be required immediately, but keep ready in case the CO asks in future

When getting the PCC, get it using both the name spellings 

Cheers


----------



## trombokk

newbienz said:


> In the application and forms, wherever you are asked, if you have been known by any other name, give the name with the spelling given in the 10 th mark sheets
> 
> In the meantime get an affidavit prepared from a notary certifying that both your name spellings are of the same person
> May not be required immediately, but keep ready in case the CO asks in future
> 
> When getting the PCC, get it using both the name spellings
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the guidance.

Cheers

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

trombokk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a query and need guidance. I am going to upload all the docs on Monday. So when I was checking through the docs I found that in my 10th marksheet and certificate their is spelling error in my name. Although I have used the marksheet and certificate in many places but I have never been questioned. Infact, I have even worked in govt. Organisation and it was accepted there with no question asked.
> The question is will the spelling error in my name have an impact on the visa processing or is there a possibility that CO might raise a question on the same?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk




Better you don't submit your 10th grade mark sheets and certificates to get away from problems. As long as you provide all the certificates and mark sheets of diploma, bachelors and masters degree( if completed), I don't think CO will ask you to provide HSC or 10th documents. 
Always try to upload as much as needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit_marw

*Can anyone suggest?*

Hi,
I along with my wife as dependent applied(submitted all documents & paid fees) for 189 Visa on 22nd April 2017 with 70 points.Still no Grant or CO contact.My wife had verification in her current place of work but no verification for me.My profession is ICT Business Analyst.Has any one got Grant after 15th April in ICT Business Analyst profile from India/elsewhere?
Need your suggestions plz.


----------



## gurimaan

*Telecom Network Engineer*

Hello Friends,

I want to know if the grant depends on the code in which we have applied.
I lodged on 5th June on 263312 code and so far there hasnt been any CO contact or anything.

Its been more than 80 days now.

Really worried.

Regards
Gurimaan


----------



## NB

gurimaan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I want to know if the grant depends on the code in which we have applied.
> I lodged on 5th June on 263312 code and so far there hasnt been any CO contact or anything.
> 
> Its been more than 80 days now.
> 
> Really worried.
> 
> Regards
> Gurimaan


The Anzsco code and points with which you applied lose relevance once you have applied for the visa

The time taken for processing depends on the quality of the documents you submit and the complexity of your case 

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988

Hello guys,

Need your inputs on below items while filling the 189 VISA application.

1. Education history section - only highest education needs to be mentioned or all levels? I mean if I have completed both masters and bachelors, in that case, I need to fill just the masters or bachelors also?

2. Employment History 
a. Here again, Do i need to break up the employment record as per ACS outcome on which points to be claimed or should I mention it as a single episode?
b. Description of duties section - This is a 300 word text field. What exactly needs to mention here? I can't mention all the things I have been or I did in a job episode in 300 words. Hence, the confusion

3. Has any applicant ever been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now removed from official records)? - Does traffic over speeding violation count as an offence here?

Thanks!


----------



## NB

prateekjain1988 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need your inputs on below items while filling the 189 VISA application.
> 
> 1. Education history section - only highest education needs to be mentioned or all levels? I mean if I have completed both masters and bachelors, in that case, I need to fill just the masters or bachelors also?
> 
> 2. Employment History
> a. Here again, Do i need to break up the employment record as per ACS outcome on which points to be claimed or should I mention it as a single episode?
> b. Description of duties section - This is a 300 word text field. What exactly needs to mention here? I can't mention all the things I have been or I did in a job episode in 300 words. Hence, the confusion
> 
> 3. Has any applicant ever been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now removed from official records)? - Does traffic over speeding violation count as an offence here?
> 
> Thanks!


1. In my opinion both need to be mentioned, but do recheck

2. In my opinion you should enter exactly as per the ACS breakup so that there is continuity across all documents 

B. Write within the limit best you can convey to the CO of your RNR in that period

3. If the violations resulted only in a fine which you paid within the due dates and did not require you to be present in a court, or demerits or suspension of your license , in my opinion they need not be mentioned. But do recheck . Also make sure that these violations do not appear on hour PCC

Cheers


----------



## ngenhit

newbienz said:


> In the application and forms, wherever you are asked, if you have been known by any other name, give the name with the spelling given in the 10 th mark sheets
> 
> In the meantime get an affidavit prepared from a notary certifying that both your name spellings are of the same person
> May not be required immediately, but keep ready in case the CO asks in future
> 
> When getting the PCC, get it using both the name spellings
> 
> Cheers



I do not think that this is a good idea.

That field in the application that you have mentioned is for 'names that you are known for/alternate spelling'. Not for spelling mistakes.

It is going to trigger a PCC request with that name if the CO wishes to do so, if you say that you are known in that name, which is going to be impossible to obtain as it was a spelling error not an alternative name.


----------



## AmazingTiger

ngenhit said:


> I do not think that this is a good idea.
> 
> That field in the application that you have mentioned is for 'names that you are known for/alternate spelling'. Not for spelling mistakes.
> 
> It is going to trigger a PCC request with that name if the CO wishes to do so, if you say that you are known in that name, which is going to be impossible to obtain as it was a spelling error not an alternative name.


I respectfully disagree. A consitently mispelled name in multiple documents is indeed an alternate spelling. Besides, form 80 calls for "known by another name" with an "other" clause - which IMHO covers every possible name that the applicant is known by as long as it was used in any Identity or educational or legal document.

On the other hand, I do agree with your thoughts that the CO could ask for a PCC.

Again, IMHO the CO would ideally request that if the entity issuing the PCC is not doing it based on the applicants bio-metric identifiers (ex: fingerprints), which is true with respect to India and not true with respect to say the USA.

But then again in India, AFAIK, PCC is issued based on one's passport and the issuing authority is reluctant to issue it on any other name but the name as mentioned on the passport. If anyone has had a different experience, I request you to please come forward and share your experience on how you managed to get a Indian PCC mentioning more than one name on it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

prateekjain1988 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need your inputs on below items while filling the 189 VISA application.
> 
> 1. Education history section - only highest education needs to be mentioned or all levels? I mean if I have completed both masters and bachelors, in that case, I need to fill just the masters or bachelors also?
> 
> 2. Employment History
> a. Here again, Do i need to break up the employment record as per ACS outcome on which points to be claimed or should I mention it as a single episode?
> b. Description of duties section - This is a 300 word text field. What exactly needs to mention here? I can't mention all the things I have been or I did in a job episode in 300 words. Hence, the confusion
> 
> 3. Has any applicant ever been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now removed from official records)? - Does traffic over speeding violation count as an offence here?
> 
> Thanks!


1.) Tertiary education need to be mentioned. So mention both your Masters and Bachelors. Im assuming in your ACS letter, it has both Bachelors and Masters. I am a masters and I have mentioned both.

2.) a.) Break up as per ACS -- this will also allow you to mention whether you are claiming points or not for that particular period
b.) Mention only the important points within 300 words

3.) Traffic violation is different from Traffic crime. I have had traffic violations like not wearing helmet, over speeding, pillion rider not wearing helmet. These are violations, not crime. Hit and Run would be a crime. My PCC does not mention traffic violations. So answer is NO


----------



## JP Mosa

prateekjain1988 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need your inputs on below items while filling the 189 VISA application.
> 
> 1. Education history section - only highest education needs to be mentioned or all levels? I mean if I have completed both masters and bachelors, in that case, I need to fill just the masters or bachelors also?
> 
> *Write Both*
> 
> 2. Employment History
> a. Here again, Do i need to break up the employment record as per ACS outcome on which points to be claimed or should I mention it as a single episode?
> 
> *Write All your W.Es and mark which was not assessed or deducted by ACS as non-relevent. *
> 
> b. Description of duties section - This is a 300 word text field. What exactly needs to mention here? I can't mention all the things I have been or I did in a job episode in 300 words. Hence, the confusion
> 
> *Write your day to day daily duties in simple words *
> 
> 3. Has any applicant ever been convicted of an offence in any country (including any conviction which is now removed from official records)? - Does traffic over speeding violation count as an offence here?
> 
> *If you paid Traffic fines, attach paid receipts ,if you are onshore*
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Good luck


----------



## trombokk

It is only one document (i.e 10th Marksheet and Certificate). In rest of the documents that I am submitting have my name spelled correctly. 

I was thinking of submitting an affidavit stating that "the spelling of my name in the marksheet is incorrect and the correct spelling is ................" alongwith that submitting proof of documents such as passports etc.

Any suggestion on the matter shall be helpful.

Thanks & Cheers




AmazingTiger said:


> I respectfully disagree. A consitently mispelled name in multiple documents is indeed an alternate spelling. Besides, form 80 calls for "known by another name" with an "other" clause - which IMHO covers every possible name that the applicant is known by as long as it was used in any Identity or educational or legal document.
> 
> On the other hand, I do agree with your thoughts that the CO could ask for a PCC.
> 
> Again, IMHO the CO would ideally request that if the entity issuing the PCC is not doing it based on the applicants bio-metric identifiers (ex: fingerprints), which is true with respect to India and not true with respect to say the USA.
> 
> But then again in India, AFAIK, PCC is issued based on one's passport and the issuing authority is reluctant to issue it on any other name but the name as mentioned on the passport. If anyone has had a different experience, I request you to please come forward and share your experience on how you managed to get a Indian PCC mentioning more than one name on it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

I don't think that's a crime to have a spelling mistake in one of your documents.

*Why do you even have to submit the grade 10 Marksheet?* If it's only for proving your birth date, why don't you get a different evidence of birth altogether.

They only require certificates from tertiary and secondary education at most.




trombokk said:


> It is only one document (i.e 10th Marksheet and Certificate). In rest of the documents that I am submitting have my name spelled correctly.
> 
> I was thinking of submitting an affidavit stating that "the spelling of my name in the marksheet is incorrect and the correct spelling is ................" alongwith that submitting proof of documents such as passports etc.
> 
> Any suggestion on the matter shall be helpful.
> 
> Thanks & Cheers


----------



## manpan18

trombokk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a query and need guidance. I am going to upload all the docs on Monday. So when I was checking through the docs I found that in my 10th marksheet and certificate their is spelling error in my name. Although I have used the marksheet and certificate in many places but I have never been questioned. Infact, I have even worked in govt. Organisation and it was accepted there with no question asked.
> The question is will the spelling error in my name have an impact on the visa processing or is there a possibility that CO might raise a question on the same?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


There are two options:
1. You do not use your 10th marksheet and be safe and don't mention your other name in the application. I don't think 10th marksheet is required if you have other documents.
2. Use your marksheet and prepare an affidavit stating that ABC and ACB are one and the same person. Upload the affidavit. Also mention the other spelling in the application/form where it asks for other names.

Whether it is an actual change in name or spelling mistake is immaterial.

If you go with option 1 I still recommend that you get the affidavit for long run.


----------



## manpan18

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello... I applied on 16th feb 2017, co contact on 28 feb n ip press on same day. Now my company HR and Manager has changed (i m working in same company). Now i want to update co regarding it. I have new RnR letter from new Hr with his contact details. So which form i need to fill. I heard about change in circumstances form, please tell which exact form it is.


Form 1022


----------



## manpan18

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello... I applied on 16th feb 2017, co contact on 28 feb n ip press on same day. Now my company HR and Manager has changed (i m working in same company). Now i want to update co regarding it. I have new RnR letter from new Hr with his contact details. So which form i need to fill. I heard about change in circumstances form, please tell which exact form it is.


I just saw that there us also a "notification of change in circumstances" under the "update us" link in the immi account. May be that would be good enough and we don't really need to fill in manual form 1022.


----------



## AmazingTiger

manpan18 said:


> I just saw that there us also a "notification of change in circumstances" under the "update us" link in the immi account. May be that would be good enough and we don't really need to fill in manual form 1022.


Using the "update us" in-turn submits an electronic form 1022 which can then be found under "my attachments".

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

AmazingTiger said:


> Using the "update us" in-turn submits an electronic form 1022 which can then be found under "my attachments".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Cool


----------



## AmazingTiger

trombokk said:


> It is only one document (i.e 10th Marksheet and Certificate). In rest of the documents that I am submitting have my name spelled correctly.
> 
> I was thinking of submitting an affidavit stating that "the spelling of my name in the marksheet is incorrect and the correct spelling is ................" alongwith that submitting proof of documents such as passports etc.
> 
> Any suggestion on the matter shall be helpful.
> 
> Thanks & Cheers


If it is only one document where it is 'misspelt', then it makes sense to not use it unless you have to and I personally would not consider that as an alternative spelling.

If you were planning on using the 10th certificate in-lieu of your birth certificate, I am not aware of viable alternative (s).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk

Thanks for the suggestions ....if 10th certificate is only meant to proof birth date then I would rather submit birth certificate and be safe.

Thanks

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz2017

*Notification of change in circumstances 1022*

Hello Guys,

I lodged my visa application in April 2017 and still waiting for grant. I just resigned today and waiting for acceptance of resignation and last working day.

My question is when should I inform DIBP of Notification of changes in circumstances via 1022:

1. Right away? OR
2. Once my last date at my current job has been decided?

--oz2017


----------



## manpan18

oz2017 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa application in April 2017 and still waiting for grant. I just resigned today and waiting for acceptance of resignation and last working day.
> 
> My question is when should I inform DIBP of Notification of changes in circumstances via 1022:
> 
> 1. Right away? OR
> 2. Once my last date at my current job has been decided?
> 
> --oz2017


Option 2 because till your resignation is accepted, nothing has changed. Once it is accepted and you have the last working date, you can inform that the "To Date" of your current job has changed from "Till Date" to "<Lastworkingdate>".


----------



## Shashikv

Ramramram222 said:


> I think Newb bro is right as no need to mention any short trips. I even believe that DIBP doesn't care about any of our short trips made for less than 3 months unless you are in participation of any crime in that country.
> Another strong point is we don't need to submit PCC for Less than 3 months stay in any country so better you away with putting dates of that short trips. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not 3 months stay it is year and more

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/will-i-be-asked-to-have-a-police-check


----------



## parth1310

manpan18 said:


> There are two options:
> 1. You do not use your 10th marksheet and be safe and don't mention your other name in the application. I don't think 10th marksheet is required if you have other documents.
> 2. Use your marksheet and prepare an affidavit stating that ABC and ACB are one and the same person. Upload the affidavit. Also mention the other spelling in the application/form where it asks for other names.
> 
> Whether it is an actual change in name or spelling mistake is immaterial.
> 
> If you go with option 1 I still recommend that you get the affidavit for long run.


Agreed. If you have a birth certificate, better just use it and don't use the 10th marksheet anywhere.


----------



## achalbarla

Gd`day Folks,

A quick query, 
I am working on 457 VISA in Melbourne and have applied for 189 PR on 27 April.
As I have been granted bridging VISA I can apply for medicare card.

Hence, If i have a Australian medicare do i still need to hold a private medical insurance till the PR is granted.( *not considering medicare levy)

Response appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
And all the best to all of you waiting!!!

=================================================================
ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer

IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
EOI Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017 (with 75 points)
Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017(submitted)
Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
India PCC positive result 15 May 2017 (submitted)
CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited:layball:

BR// Achal


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> I just saw that there us also a "notification of change in circumstances" under the "update us" link in the immi account. May be that would be good enough and we don't really need to fill in manual form 1022.


usually one of two works fine, most people use "update us" link as per my observation.


----------



## NB

achalbarla said:


> Gd`day Folks,
> 
> A quick query,
> I am working on 457 VISA in Melbourne and have applied for 189 PR on 27 April.
> As I have been granted bridging VISA I can apply for medicare card.
> 
> Hence, If i have a Australian medicare do i still need to hold a private medical insurance till the PR is granted.( *not considering medicare levy)
> 
> Response appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.
> And all the best to all of you waiting!!!
> 
> =================================================================
> ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer
> 
> IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
> IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
> EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
> PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
> PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
> EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
> EOI Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
> Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017 (with 75 points)
> Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017(submitted)
> Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
> India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
> India PCC positive result 15 May 2017 (submitted)
> CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited:layball:
> 
> BR// Achal


You don't compulsory need private insurance but in most cases the cost of MLS would be nearly 80-90% as the private insurance 

So indirectly you are paying for private insurance without having one

Of course it would depend on your salary and the insurance you are choosing 

Cheers


----------



## inddofr

trombokk said:


> It is only one document (i.e 10th Marksheet and Certificate). In rest of the documents that I am submitting have my name spelled correctly.
> 
> I was thinking of submitting an affidavit stating that "the spelling of my name in the marksheet is incorrect and the correct spelling is ................" alongwith that submitting proof of documents such as passports etc.
> 
> Any suggestion on the matter shall be helpful.
> 
> Thanks & Cheers


Does you name pronunciation change considerably because of the change?
If yes, it is good to include the affidavit. I did. It stated that I am the same person and the different names belong to me.

Other experts may have better suggestions.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS: Applied on 2-Feb-2017, (+ve) result on 17-March-2017 (including RPL)
PTE-A: (1st Attempt): L88, R90, S87, W86
EOI Lodged: 10-July-2017, 189 (75 Points)
Invitation Received::12-July-2017 (yes, in 2 days)
VISA Lodged::22-July-2017
Pre-done: PCC for Spouse and self (Aug 4 & July 21 resp.)
Health done: After Visa Lodge date with HAP ID from the lodge for Spouse, child and self
Health Upload Confirmation: 06-Aug-2017
VISA Grant: Direct on 23-Aug-2017 (in 30 days)


----------



## rocktopus

achalbarla said:


> Gd`day Folks,
> 
> A quick query,
> I am working on 457 VISA in Melbourne and have applied for 189 PR on 27 April.
> As I have been granted bridging VISA I can apply for medicare card.
> 
> Hence, If i have a Australian medicare do i still need to hold a private medical insurance till the PR is granted.( *not considering medicare levy)
> 
> Response appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.
> And all the best to all of you waiting!!!
> 
> =================================================================
> ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer
> 
> IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
> IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
> EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
> PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
> PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
> EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
> EOI Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
> Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017 (with 75 points)
> Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017(submitted)
> Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
> India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
> India PCC positive result 15 May 2017 (submitted)
> CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited:layball:
> 
> BR// Achal



Are you 100% certain your bridging Visa is active? I'd definitely check that first.
A few people have been in the same situation (including me) and if you're on a 457, the bridging visa becomes active ONLY if your 457 naturally expires.


----------



## Landcruiser

Just checked immiaccount, same status for 191 days. Immitracker shows only one bus analyst grant in the last few days. It is strange that ICT grants are less!


----------



## Ramramram222

achalbarla said:


> Gd`day Folks,
> 
> A quick query,
> I am working on 457 VISA in Melbourne and have applied for 189 PR on 27 April.
> As I have been granted bridging VISA I can apply for medicare card.
> 
> Hence, If i have a Australian medicare do i still need to hold a private medical insurance till the PR is granted.( *not considering medicare levy)
> 
> Response appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.
> And all the best to all of you waiting!!!
> 
> =================================================================
> BR// Achal



I would like to add one mor questions on it.

Does Australian medicare is adequate to maintain 8501 visa condition of 485 Post study work visa??

I am currently on 485 visa and to maintain it, I have to have any private insurance. Minimum private insurance cover is $80/ month. As we all know we can get medicare from PR Bridging visa.
I wanna get rid of this cover as I am not too sure whether having medicare is enough to maintain 8501 condition of 485 visa?

Please experts reply on it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,

Got an invite and want to proceed for visa lodging. I am confused in Medicals, Whether PRIOR to visa lodge or after visa lodge ??

and whats the procedure for medicals prior to visa lodge??


----------



## sharma1981

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got an invite and want to proceed for visa lodging. I am confused in Medicals, Whether PRIOR to visa lodge or after visa lodge ??
> 
> and whats the procedure for medicals prior to visa lodge??


You can do any one of these
a) For prior to VISA lodge - Log on to immiaccount and use "My Health Declarations"
b) After VISA lodge - Many people have updated that they need to wait for CO contact for doing medicals after VISA lodge.


----------



## karanbansal91

sharma1981 said:


> You can do any one of these
> a) For prior to VISA lodge - Log on to immiaccount and use "My Health Declarations"
> b) After VISA lodge - Many people have updated that they need to wait for CO contact for doing medicals after VISA lodge.


Which immiaccount ?? Created using apply visa link from skillselect or other ???


----------



## parth1310

karanbansal91 said:


> Which immiaccount ?? Created using apply visa link from skillselect or other ???


You can use the same Immiaccount.


----------



## sharma1981

karanbansal91 said:


> Which immiaccount ?? Created using apply visa link from skillselect or other ???


Apply VISA option in Skill Select will ask you to create an ImmiAccount account.
Alternatively, you can use below url and create immiaccount
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## sharma1981

aamer.gr81 said:


> @AKS85 Thanks for your reply.
> Do i get an email notification that my medicals are done and uploaded or I need to call and check with the panel physician ??
> As you advice I will lodge my application after the medicals are done. In the meanwhile i will complete and save the application in my immiaccount and pay the money once i have the medicals.
> Do we know from the panel physician that the medicals are passed/cleared or we do not know about it ?
> What is the average processing time these days for the CO to be assigned and further process ?
> 
> Thanks for your time and reply.


Pay the VISA fees and Start uploading your docs. Do not wait for meds to complete. When meds are cleared the status in ImmiAccount will show "Medical clearance provided". While uploading the docs after VISA fee payment you can upload the PDF consisting of HAP ID (can be downloaded via immiaccount).

CO allocation will take time and by that time your meds will be already cleared. If you make the VISA payment today, CO allocation will not happen immediately. Many people are waiting over a month after VISA payment.
The more you delay submitting application, the more you are getting behind the queue of people submitting their fees.


----------



## gaurav.shs

karanbansal91 said:


> But my agent is saying that he is having its own MARA account with DIBP for visa lodging.


Let him create the application , you can always import the application in your immi account by providing application reference number and your other personal details .Ask him about your reference number once he create the application using his account and linking HapIds from your immi account .


----------



## karanbansal91

gaurav.shs said:


> Let him create the application , you can always import the application in your immi account by providing application reference number and your other personal details .Ask him about your reference number once he create the application using his account and linking HapIds from your immi account .


But he is asking to go for medicals after CO contact


----------



## sharma1981

karanbansal91 said:


> But he is asking to go for medicals after CO contact


You have made the payment to agent. You should tell him what you want to do. With his approach you are inviting delay for yourselfs. Tell him that you want meds before VISA fees payment


----------



## GaurangP

Hi guys, I logged my visa application on 16 July 2017.. when should I expect any communication from DIBP??


----------



## sharma1981

GaurangP said:


> Hi guys, I logged my visa application on 16 July 2017.. when should I expect any communication from DIBP??


If docs are complete, you may get direct grant.

whats your ANZ code


----------



## andreyx108b

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got an invite and want to proceed for visa lodging. I am confused in Medicals, Whether PRIOR to visa lodge or after visa lodge ??
> 
> and whats the procedure for medicals prior to visa lodge??




Both are fine, i prefer before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

ngenhit said:


> I do not think that this is a good idea.
> 
> That field in the application that you have mentioned is for 'names that you are known for/alternate spelling'. Not for spelling mistakes.
> 
> It is going to trigger a PCC request with that name if the CO wishes to do so, if you say that you are known in that name, which is going to be impossible to obtain as it was a spelling error not an alternative name.


I also have similar situation. My middle name is Degree certificate and mark sheets is misspelled. And funny thing is I did not notice it in last so many years.. I noticed it during ACS assessment. I just submitted an affidavit along with Certificate and mark sheets that my name is misspelled and correct name is this. Actually the word Kumar is spelled as Kuamr.
I am planning to submit the same affidavit during VISA submission as well. I strongly believe that mis-spelled name is not alternate name. I will not mention it as alternate name.

ACS did not raise any objection, lets see how dibp reacts.


----------



## GaurangP

Hi Guys,. Is there different allocation time for different filed for 189... I mean mechanical engineer have different allocation time and software engineer have different allocation time. Sorry for silly question but I. Was wondering is that the case?


----------



## sharma1981

sumitgupta22 said:


> I also have similar situation. My middle name is Degree certificate and mark sheets is misspelled. And funny thing is I did not notice it in last so many years.. I noticed it during ACS assessment. I just submitted an affidavit along with Certificate and mark sheets that my name is misspelled and correct name is this. Actually the word Kumar is spelled as Kuamr.
> I am planning to submit the same affidavit during VISA submission as well. I strongly believe that mis-spelled name is not alternate name. I will not mention it as alternate name.
> 
> ACS did not raise any objection, lets see how dibp reacts.


Yes.

Just submit an affidavit. Also mention this in the "Additional information section" of Form80/1221 along with the docs where the name is misspelt


----------



## andreyx108b

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,. Is there different allocation time for different filed for 189... I mean mechanical engineer have different allocation time and software engineer have different allocation time. Sorry for silly question but I. Was wondering is that the case?




No. There is no correlation between anzsco and processing times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

aamer.gr81 said:


> @AKS85 Thanks for your reply.
> Do i get an email notification that my medicals are done and uploaded or I need to call and check with the panel physician ??
> As you advice I will lodge my application after the medicals are done. In the meanwhile i will complete and save the application in my immiaccount and pay the money once i have the medicals.
> Do we know from the panel physician that the medicals are passed/cleared or we do not know about it ?
> What is the average processing time these days for the CO to be assigned and further process ?
> 
> Thanks for your time and reply.


My recommendation is to lodge the visa the same day when you complete the medicals. No need to wait for medicals to get uploaded. By the time CO allocation happens, your medicals would be uploaded already.
Good Luck!


----------



## sharma1981

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,. Is there different allocation time for different filed for 189... I mean mechanical engineer have different allocation time and software engineer have different allocation time. Sorry for silly question but I. Was wondering is that the case?


Once you lodge your VISA, all occupations are same. Just my guess


----------



## marcdon777

*11 months?????*

Hi,

I am new here. I am anxious with regards to the Global Processing times. 75% processed in 11 months???. before 3-4 months only. when I lodged on May 30, the processing time was 4 months. 

*My questions are
*
1.when should I start counting?  
2. should I only count 4 months (processing time when I lodged)? or should I count 11 months?
3. CO contacted me last July 31 but did not ask any additional docs, how long should I wait gusy?

I JUST RESIGNED FROM MY COMPANY  HELP 

Thanks

Marc


----------



## jazz25

marcdon777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here. I am anxious with regards to the Global Processing times. 75% processed in 11 months???. before 3-4 months only. when I lodged on May 30, the processing time was 4 months.
> 
> *My questions are
> *
> 1.when should I start counting?
> 2. should I only count 4 months (processing time when I lodged)? or should I count 11 months?
> 3. CO contacted me last July 31 but did not ask any additional docs, how long should I wait gusy?
> 
> I JUST RESIGNED FROM MY COMPANY  HELP
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marc


I believe the count starts from your Visa lodge.
The processing time changes every month. It is reflection of the number of visas processed/speed of processing between last update on processing time and the current date. Since July had very few visa grants, we see processing times updated to 11-15 months. With several grants in August, when the processing times are updated again, we expect it to go down.
Visa grants however are slow this year compared to how it was until April 2017. So it may take some time for the grant to come, unless you are really lucky. I would suggest you find another job in the interim, or use your off-time wisely like learning skills, spending time with family etc.
Good Luck!


----------



## NB

marcdon777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here. I am anxious with regards to the Global Processing times. 75% processed in 11 months???. before 3-4 months only. when I lodged on May 30, the processing time was 4 months.
> 
> *My questions are
> *
> 1.when should I start counting?
> 2. should I only count 4 months (processing time when I lodged)? or should I count 11 months?
> 3. CO contacted me last July 31 but did not ask any additional docs, how long should I wait gusy?
> 
> I JUST RESIGNED FROM MY COMPANY  HELP
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marc


In my opinion you should wait for at least a few more months from the date you lodged your application 
What was the wait when you lodged has no relevance 
What is the delay on date is relevant 

If you still feel that a contact will expedite your case, go ahead and try.
Most probably you will get a polite reply that it's too early to give you any update on your application 

Cheers


----------



## marcdon777

aks85 said:


> I believe the count starts from your Visa lodge.
> The processing time changes every month. It is reflection of the number of visas processed/speed of processing between last update on processing time and the current date. Since July had very few visa grants, we see processing times updated to 11-15 months. With several grants in August, when the processing times are updated again, we expect it to go down.
> Visa grants however are slow this year compared to how it was until April 2017. So it may take some time for the grant to come, unless you are really lucky. I would suggest you find another job in the interim, or use your off-time wisely like learning skills, spending time with family etc.
> Good Luck!


Thanks for the reply! Yup, spend time with family. Nice advice dear!

Marc


----------



## Dijamk

Ramramram222 said:


> I think Newb bro is right as no need to mention any short trips. I even believe that DIBP doesn't care about any of our short trips made for less than 3 months unless you are in participation of any crime in that country.
> Another strong point is we don't need to submit PCC for Less than 3 months stay in any country so better you away with putting dates of that short trips. Cheers!!
> 
> You are saying that PCC is required for any country where stayed for more than 3 months. However, https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char clearly says that PCC only required for stay of 12 or more months.
> 
> Quote:
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.
> Unquote
> 
> Somebody please clarify. Thanks


----------



## jazz25

Dijamk said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Newb bro is right as no need to mention any short trips. I even believe that DIBP doesn't care about any of our short trips made for less than 3 months unless you are in participation of any crime in that country.
> Another strong point is we don't need to submit PCC for Less than 3 months stay in any country so better you away with putting dates of that short trips. Cheers!!
> 
> You are saying that PCC is required for any country where stayed for more than 3 months. However, https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char clearly says that PCC only required for stay of 12 or more months.
> 
> Quote:
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.
> Unquote
> 
> Somebody please clarify. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot say for the sure on the following.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Newb bro is right as no need to mention any short trips. I even believe that DIBP doesn't care about any of our short trips made for less than 3 months unless you are in participation of any crime in that country.
> Another strong point is we don't need to submit PCC for Less than 3 months stay in any country so better you away with putting dates of that short trips. Cheers!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen cases where CO has requested for PCC for 3 month stay also. Totally depends on the CO!
Click to expand...


----------



## Panda112

First of all, I lodged on May 19th.
The global processing times given in the DIBP website reflects what happened in the past (till last month). Grants have started to flow a little faster now.

If you haven't had any further request for documents yet, I believe you are up for a direct grant, unless of course they are trying to verify the genuineness of your employment and relationship claims and security checks.

The thing is no one can say when we can get our grant. Some people who lodged on June/July have already got their grants where some are waiting since 2016.

And regarding the job resignation, spend your time wisely. There will be many faces you might never see again, many places you might never go again and many things you will never do again after you migrate.

Cheers.



marcdon777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here. I am anxious with regards to the Global Processing times. 75% processed in 11 months???. before 3-4 months only. when I lodged on May 30, the processing time was 4 months.
> 
> *My questions are
> *
> 1.when should I start counting?
> 2. should I only count 4 months (processing time when I lodged)? or should I count 11 months?
> 3. CO contacted me last July 31 but did not ask any additional docs, how long should I wait gusy?
> 
> I JUST RESIGNED FROM MY COMPANY  HELP
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marc


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hey Guys... I got a case officer allocation email on 30th May 2017. Since then there is no update, can you please advise if there can be a document requested now?


----------



## TravelWorld

Folks,

I have a couple of questions:

*Question 1:*

As you can see from my signature, I lodged my application on 19/4/17. CO contacted me on 29/5/17 and I uploaded all documents within a week.

However, due to some medical complications, I was undergoing tests which finally came out fine on 4/8/17 and that is when I pressed the 'Information Provided' button. I was uploading all medical related correspondences to the documents as well to keep the CO posted as to why I am not pressing the 'Information Provided button'. I even sent them an email if i should go ahead and press the 'IP' button when my medical tests were in progress but there was no response. Given that the text when pressing the 'IP' button said that 'once pressed, the CO will make the final call regarding the application', I was apprehensive to press it without the medicals being complete.

Anyway, all that is history now. My question is - When do you think the timelines start? The date I lodged my application (19/4/17) or the day I pressed the IP button (4/8/17)?

*Question 2:* 

Do you guys think it is a good idea to change jobs when the status of the application is 'Assessment in progress'. I am assuming I will have to update DIBP about changes in circumstance. Do you guys think it will further delay the process? Has anybody gone through or knows of any other person here who did the same and how it affected the final outcome?

Cheers!


----------



## Anamica23

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hey Guys... I got a case officer allocation email on 30th May 2017. Since then there is no update, can you please advise if there can be a document requested now?


Depends on how complete your application is...If you have missed few documents then Yes...otherwise No


----------



## Anamica23

TravelWorld said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> *Question 1:*
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I lodged my application on 19/4/17. CO contacted me on 29/5/17 and I uploaded all documents within a week.
> 
> However, due to some medical complications, I was undergoing tests which finally came out fine on 4/8/17 and that is when I pressed the 'Information Provided' button. I was uploading all medical related correspondences to the documents as well to keep the CO posted as to why I am not pressing the 'Information Provided button'. I even sent them an email if i should go ahead and press the 'IP' button when my medical tests were in progress but there was no response. Given that the text when pressing the 'IP' button said that 'once pressed, the CO will make the final call regarding the application', I was apprehensive to press it without the medicals being complete.
> 
> Anyway, all that is history now. My question is - When do you think the timelines start? The date I lodged my application (19/4/17) or the day I pressed the IP button (4/8/17)?
> 
> *Question 2:*
> 
> Do you guys think it is a good idea to change jobs when the status of the application is 'Assessment in progress'. I am assuming I will have to update DIBP about changes in circumstance. Do you guys think it will further delay the process? Has anybody gone through or knows of any other person here who did the same and how it affected the final outcome?
> 
> Cheers!


1.) The timeline started when you lodged the application., however after CO contact people usually are getting delayed, no idea why

2.) There is a good chance that you will get your grant soon, so wait for some time before thinking about changing jobs.


----------



## chiragchaplot

What is visa lodge date? The day we pay for visa 189 fees after getting ITA or the day we submit EOI?

I submitted EOI on June 27, 2017. I got invite on 9 August 2017 and paid my fees for 189 on August 10, 2017. 

So basically what is the actual visa lodge date?


----------



## TravelWorld

Anamica23 said:


> 1.) The timeline started when you lodged the application., however after CO contact people usually are getting delayed, no idea why
> 
> 2.) There is a good chance that you will get your grant soon, so wait for some time before thinking about changing jobs.


Thanks Anamica - that is what I thought as well!

My and your timelines (and other details) are pretty similar so best wishes to each other are in order I guess :clock:

Cheers mate!


----------



## TravelWorld

chiragchaplot said:


> What is visa lodge date? The day we pay for visa 189 fees after getting ITA or the day we submit EOI?
> 
> I submitted EOI on June 27, 2017. I got invite on 9 August 2017 and paid my fees for 189 on August 10, 2017.
> 
> So basically what is the actual visa lodge date?


Paid fees - 10th August


----------



## ta2605

Anyone on bridging visa A waiting for grant?

Bridging visa expedite the grant process or not


----------



## Dijamk

It seems almost everybody submitting their application these days upload all the documents in 1st pass itself and hope to get a direct grant.
But how many cases have we come across where applicants indeed received direct grants?

Is it not that the CO will still ask for some document which you otherwise thought was completely irrelevant to the application?


----------



## Panda112

Could be.

The thing is those who apply themselves often stumble upon this forum, particularly the thread below because of the google ranking.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
And those who are applying through an agent, they have professional help.

It's all about preparation and doing the best you can. CO still ask for documents when they feel something is missing. But that's entirely up to COs' discretion.



Dijamk said:


> It seems almost everybody submitting their application these days upload all the documents in 1st pass itself and hope to get a direct grant.
> But how many cases have we come across where applicants indeed received direct grants?
> 
> Is it not that the CO will still ask for some document which you otherwise thought was completely irrelevant to the application?


----------



## manpan18

Dijamk said:


> It seems almost everybody submitting their application these days upload all the documents in 1st pass itself and hope to get a direct grant.
> But how many cases have we come across where applicants indeed received direct grants?
> 
> Is it not that the CO will still ask for some document which you otherwise thought was completely irrelevant to the application?


My CO asked for 3 things that I could have clearly avoided. Didn't get the direct grant and now I am in my 6th month.


----------



## Panda112

Or that. 



manpan18 said:


> *My CO asked for 3 things that I could have clearly avoided. Didn't get the direct grant and now I am in my 6th month.*
> 
> 
> 
> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be.
> 
> The thing is those who apply themselves often stumble upon this forum, particularly the thread below because of the google ranking.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> And those who are applying through an agent, they have professional help.
> 
> It's all about preparation and doing the best you can. CO still ask for documents when they feel something is missing. But that's entirely up to COs' discretion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anamica23

ta2605 said:


> Anyone on bridging visa A waiting for grant?
> 
> Bridging visa expedite the grant process or not


No.I dont think so


----------



## Anamica23

TravelWorld said:


> Thanks Anamica - that is what I thought as well!
> 
> My and your timelines (and other details) are pretty similar so best wishes to each other are in order I guess :clock:
> 
> Cheers mate!


Good luck


----------



## jazz25

TravelWorld said:


> Thanks Anamica - that is what I thought as well!
> 
> My and your timelines (and other details) are pretty similar so best wishes to each other are in order I guess :clock:
> 
> Cheers mate!


Changing jobs when "Assessment is in progress" would not impact your application. DIBP would only be concerned about your employment till the time for which you're claiming points.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Does the online bank statement suffice the requirement or i need to get it stamped by the bank ??


----------



## manpan18

aamer.gr81 said:


> Does the online bank statement suffice the requirement or i need to get it stamped by the bank ??


online colored PDF statement is fine. Highlight/circle the salary credits.


----------



## achalbarla

@ Roctopus 
Of-course the bridging Visa takes effect only if you your current VISA expires it`s mentioned on top of the VISA itself. 

However, I am interested to know" if one gets the medicare card based on bridging VISA does that person still needs to maintain a pvt health insurance which is VISA condition for VISA 457 ". As the idea of having pvt medical insurance is to have a medical cover.

BR// Achal


----------



## achalbarla

newbienz said:


> You don't compulsory need private insurance but in most cases the cost of MLS would be nearly 80-90% as the private insurance
> 
> So indirectly you are paying for private insurance without having one
> 
> Of course it would depend on your salary and the insurance you are choosing
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for that... yes i`m planning to take a cheaper Health Cover as cover for 457 costs fortune with 0 benefits...


----------



## achalbarla

newbienz said:


> You don't compulsory need private insurance but in most cases the cost of MLS would be nearly 80-90% as the private insurance
> 
> So indirectly you are paying for private insurance without having one
> 
> Of course it would depend on your salary and the insurance you are choosing
> 
> Cheers





rocktopus said:


> Are you 100% certain your bridging Visa is active? I'd definitely check that first.
> A few people have been in the same situation (including me) and if you're on a 457, the bridging visa becomes active ONLY if your 457 naturally expires.



@ Roctopus
Of-course the bridging Visa takes effect only if you your current VISA expires it`s mentioned on top of the VISA itself and is quite legit as well.

However, I am interested to know" if one gets the medicare card based on bridging VISA does that person still needs to maintain a pvt health insurance which is VISA condition for VISA 457 "(*excluding MLS).
As the idea of having pvt medical insurance is to have a medical cover.

BR// Acha


----------



## achalbarla

newbienz said:


> You don't compulsory need private insurance but in most cases the cost of MLS would be nearly 80-90% as the private insurance
> 
> So indirectly you are paying for private insurance without having one
> 
> Of course it would depend on your salary and the insurance you are choosing
> 
> Cheers





rocktopus said:


> Are you 100% certain your bridging Visa is active? I'd definitely check that first.
> A few people have been in the same situation (including me) and if you're on a 457, the bridging visa becomes active ONLY if your 457 naturally expires.



@ Roctopus
Of-course the bridging Visa takes effect only if you your current VISA expires it`s mentioned on top of the VISA itself and is quite legit as well.

However, I am interested to know" if one gets the medicare card based on bridging VISA does that person still needs to maintain a pvt health insurance which is VISA condition for VISA 457 "(*excluding MLS).
As the idea of having pvt medical insurance is to have a medical cover.

BR// Achal


----------



## NB

achalbarla said:


> Thanks for that... yes i`m planning to take a cheaper Health Cover as cover for 457 costs fortune with 0 benefits...


You are again missing the point
The day you applied for PR, from that day you became liable to pay MLS

Even if you continued with the 457 insurance post that date, it was useless, and also does not exempt MLS

Stop the 457 insurance immediately even if there is a delay in finalising the health insurance

Cheers


----------



## achalbarla

newbienz said:


> You are again missing the point
> The day you applied for PR, from that day you became liable to pay MLS
> 
> Even if you continued with the 457 insurance post that date, it was useless, and also does not exempt MLS
> 
> Stop the 457 insurance immediately even if there is a delay in finalising the health insurance
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate!!!! That helps....


----------



## bulop

No co assigned yet. If i upload a new form 80. Will it make any problem or will result any delay ?


----------



## achalbarla

bulop said:


> No co assigned yet. If i upload a new form 80. Will it make any problem or will result any delay ?



You should be fine... Upload the document.


----------



## DeanB

Only two grants on immitracker today
Nothing from Brisbane out:


----------



## dillipreddy

Hi,

Can the third party verification happen before the Invitation, because my office got a call that they will be coming tomorrow and i didnt even get the invitation, my EOI date is 23/02/2017 for Computer and Network Engineering


----------



## andreyx108b

ta2605 said:


> Anyone on bridging visa A waiting for grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Bridging visa expedite the grant process or not




Being onshore does, usually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the third party verification happen before the Invitation, because my office got a call that they will be coming tomorrow and i didnt even get the invitation, my EOI date is 23/02/2017 for Computer and Network Engineering


Wow! This is new, haven't heard of this before. Let us know how it went


----------



## andreyx108b

chiragchaplot said:


> What is visa lodge date? The day we pay for visa 189 fees after getting ITA or the day we submit EOI?
> 
> I submitted EOI on June 27, 2017. I got invite on 9 August 2017 and paid my fees for 189 on August 10, 2017.
> 
> So basically what is the actual visa lodge date?


Lodge date, is when you paid you Visa application fee and submitted the application.


----------



## kalkas

aks85 said:


> Changing jobs when "Assessment is in progress" would not impact your application. DIBP would only be concerned about your employment till the time for which you're claiming points.


As per my personal experience it should not be an issue.

I was engaged in one company while I applied for CDR assessment. when I got positive skill assessment Outcome I was already engaged in other company. 

But if you have added relevant skill assessment along with CDR assessment things *could be* different but I am not quite sure.


----------



## Shashikv

kalkas said:


> As per my personal experience it should not be an issue.
> 
> I was engaged in one company while I applied for CDR assessment. when I got positive skill assessment Outcome I was already engaged in other company.
> 
> But if you have added relevant skill assessment along with CDR assessment things *could be* different but I am not quite sure.



Seniors Does uploading the documents in phases pushes your application lower down the queue before case officer is assigned ?


----------



## TravelWorld

Shashikv said:


> Seniors Does uploading the documents in phases pushes your application lower down the queue before case officer is assigned ?


No one knows or can possibly know. It is best to submit as many documents as possible as soon as possible. There is no point in engaging in such hypotheticals. :rant:


----------



## santoshjhawar

sharma1981 said:


> Pay the VISA fees and Start uploading your docs. Do not wait for meds to complete. When meds are cleared the status in ImmiAccount will show "Medical clearance provided". While uploading the docs after VISA fee payment you can upload the PDF consisting of HAP ID (can be downloaded via immiaccount).
> 
> CO allocation will take time and by that time your meds will be already cleared. If you make the VISA payment today, CO allocation will not happen immediately. Many people are waiting over a month after VISA payment.
> The more you delay submitting application, the more you are getting behind the queue of people submitting their fees.


Hello
Just had a question on this if you could assist please. Is it compulsory to upload e-medical PDF? I haven't done so and CO didn't ask for it as well. "Medical Clearance provided" is mentioned though in health section.


----------



## manpan18

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the third party verification happen before the Invitation, because my office got a call that they will be coming tomorrow and i didnt even get the invitation, my EOI date is 23/02/2017 for Computer and Network Engineering


Does not make any sense. Is someone playing a prank on you?


----------



## sraja

*Regarding my 189 VISA Invite*

Hi,

Can someone help me with the below query.

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 08th November 2016 for Software Engineer - 261313. Now on 29th Aug 2017 my points got updated automatically and my date of effect has been changed to 29th Aug 2017 with 65 points for 189.

1) Could you please let me know what date will be considered for invite ?
2) Roughly any idea when will i receive my invite ?, So that i can plan for my PCC and get it ready. Thanks

Much appreciate your response. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Panda112

bulop said:


> No co assigned yet. If i upload a new form 80. Will it make any problem or will result any delay ?


You say new? What happened to the old one that you already uploaded. If there was error, use notification of error form, if it's situation change, use the update us form.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the third party verification happen before the Invitation, because my office got a call that they will be coming tomorrow and i didnt even get the invitation, my EOI date is 23/02/2017 for Computer and Network Engineering


Maybe you will get a visa directly. Make sure you buy them drinks when they visit.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

santoshjhawar said:


> Hello
> Just had a question on this if you could assist please. Is it compulsory to upload e-medical PDF? I haven't done so and CO didn't ask for it as well. "Medical Clearance provided" is mentioned though in health section.


No you don't need to. If your application shows "health assessment complete", it means the hospital has already sent the results.

Cheers

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

santoshjhawar said:


> Hello
> Just had a question on this if you could assist please. Is it compulsory to upload e-medical PDF? I haven't done so and CO didn't ask for it as well. "Medical Clearance provided" is mentioned though in health section.


I have the same question !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

Panda112 said:


> No you don't need to. If your application shows "health assessment complete", it means the hospital has already sent the results.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Thank you !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

AmazingTiger said:


> I have the same question !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


See previous reply

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the third party verification happen before the Invitation, because my office got a call that they will be coming tomorrow and i didnt even get the invitation, my EOI date is 23/02/2017 for Computer and Network Engineering



Assuming this is not a prank: If you are onshore and you are on some kinda work permit/visa, is it not the prerogative of the DIBP to conduct visits or audits at their discretion ?


----------



## kennedy07

achalbarla said:


> @ Roctopus
> Of-course the bridging Visa takes effect only if you your current VISA expires it`s mentioned on top of the VISA itself and is quite legit as well.
> 
> However, I am interested to know" if one gets the medicare card based on bridging VISA does that person still needs to maintain a pvt health insurance which is VISA condition for VISA 457 "(*excluding MLS).
> As the idea of having pvt medical insurance is to have a medical cover.
> 
> BR// Acha


Hi Gang,

So what if I quit my job today(who sponsor my 457) and my 457 is cancelled/withdrawn, will my bridging visa come into effect?


----------



## rvd

sraja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me with the below query.
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 08th November 2016 for Software Engineer - 261313. Now on 29th Aug 2017 my points got updated automatically and my date of effect has been changed to 29th Aug 2017 with 65 points for 189.
> 
> 1) Could you please let me know what date will be considered for invite ?
> 2) Roughly any idea when will i receive my invite ?, So that i can plan for my PCC and get it ready. Thanks
> 
> Much appreciate your response.
> 
> Thank you so much


1. 29th Aug 2017 will be considered for invite
2. I assume may be in 3 to 4 months 

All the best


----------



## andreyx108b

Shashikv said:


> Seniors Does uploading the documents in phases pushes your application lower down the queue before case officer is assigned ?




No. 

CO requests, however, have an impact 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

Panda112 said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No co assigned yet. If i upload a new form 80. Will it make any problem or will result any delay ?
> 
> 
> 
> You say new? What happened to the old one that you already uploaded. If there was error, use notification of error form, if it's situation change, use the update us form.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I find a discrepancy. In the appendix the question number was 18 instead of 17. Information about address.


----------



## Vemulurin

No grants reported today in immitracker. So disappointing


----------



## prateekjain1988

Hello guys, 

One quick question regarding Employment History section in 189 online Visa form. For the question *'Duration of overseas employment'* - 

I have 7.5+ years of experience and ACS has deducted 4 years. So experience on which I am claiming points is over 3 years. I am confused as to what should I select in this dropdown from options 2 &3. Please advice.


less than 3 years
3 years
5 Years
8 years (not applicable anyway in my case


----------



## varununi7

I see many folks getting a commencement email while others don't get it. It's there any advantage of getting the commencement email?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

varununi7 said:


> I see many folks getting a commencement email while others don't get it. It's there any advantage of getting the commencement email?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There most likely are not any advantages, as far as I understand it.

The rule seems to be, the least you hear from them (until the golden email) the better.


----------



## Romanius

I russian guy received grant today, information from local expat forum. He's not on myimmitracker.


----------



## parth1310

prateekjain1988 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> One quick question regarding Employment History section in 189 online Visa form. For the question *'Duration of overseas employment'* -
> 
> I have 7.5+ years of experience and ACS has deducted 4 years. So experience on which I am claiming points is over 3 years. I am confused as to what should I select in this dropdown from options 2 &3. Please advice.
> 
> 
> less than 3 years
> 3 years
> 5 Years
> 8 years (not applicable anyway in my case



If 4 years are deducted by ACS, you are left with 3 years experience. Select the 2nd option.


----------



## Panda112

Use form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers). If the corrections do not fit in the form 1023 alone, then only you should upload corrected form 80. But always use either form 1023 only or 1023+80



bulop said:


> I find a discrepancy. In the appendix the question number was 18 instead of 17. Information about address.


----------



## Saikirupa

Hi Guys,

I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents on 24th Aug. I have actually added my Parents, Siblings, Parent-in-laws as non-migrating dependents. is it right? Do i have to provide any documents for them?


----------



## sharma1981

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents on 24th Aug. I have actually added my Parents, Siblings, Parent-in-laws as non-migrating dependents. is it right? Do i have to provide any documents for them?


Not sure if in-laws were needed in your app. They are best suited in your wife forms.

In any case, non-migrating dependents DO NOT require any doc upload.


----------



## yousufkhan

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents on 24th Aug. I have actually added my Parents, Siblings, Parent-in-laws as non-migrating dependents. is it right? Do i have to provide any documents for them?


-
You should include parents, wife and your siblings as your dependents. No need for in-laws. You only need to provide wife documents(only which are required).


----------



## Seeingnolight

Now it could take 11 to 15 months to get a grant that's so long


----------



## parth1310

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents on 24th Aug. I have actually added my Parents, Siblings, Parent-in-laws as non-migrating dependents. is it right? Do i have to provide any documents for them?


According to Australian Immigration rules only your spouse and any children can be added as dependents; migrating or not.

Siblings, parents, parents-in-law aren't your dependent relatives.


----------



## Anamica23

yousufkhan said:


> -
> You should include parents, wife and your siblings as your dependents. No need for in-laws. You only need to provide wife documents(only which are required).


I respectfully disagree. According to Australian guidelines, people belonging to family unit are considered as dependents. A family unit consists of a person, spouse and kids.

Parents belong to a different family unit as they depend on each other.

As per Nov, 2016 parents cannot be included as dependents


----------



## JP Mosa

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents on 24th Aug. I have actually added my Parents, Siblings, Parent-in-laws as non-migrating dependents. is it right? Do i have to provide any documents for them?



You don't have to write anyone else names except your spouse and kids ,but do mention about your parents and siblings in your F-80.

Good luck


----------



## yousufkhan

Anamica23 said:


> I respectfully disagree. According to Australian guidelines, people belonging to family unit are considered as dependents. A family unit consists of a person, spouse and kids.
> 
> Parents belong to a different family unit as they depend on each other.
> 
> As per Nov, 2016 parents cannot be included as dependents


-
Parents and siblings are Non-migrating dependents. I have included them in my Form 80.


----------



## Anamica23

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Parents and siblings are Non-migrating dependents. I have included them in my Form 80.


Again I humbly disagree...
Member of Family Unit

I have included my parents in my Form - 80 also but the title is Associated People and not dependents


----------



## kaju

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Parents and siblings are Non-migrating dependents. I have included them in my Form 80.


No they are not. 

You have to mention them on Form 80, but they are not dependents - only your partner and your children are dependents, parents and siblings are not part of your family unit.

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## Anamica23

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Parents and siblings are Non-migrating dependents. I have included them in my Form 80.


Further more evidence: Including family members in your application


----------



## NB

Anamica23 said:


> Again I humbly disagree...
> Member of Family Unit
> 
> I have included my parents in my Form - 80 also but the title is Associated People and not dependents


In form 80 Q 44 onward, you have to give details of your parents, siblings etc. and mark them as non migrating

In this case Anamica23 i think you are mistaken

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

newbienz said:


> In form 80 Q 44 onward, you have to give details of your parents, siblings etc. and mark them as non migrating
> 
> In this case Anamica23 i think you are mistaken
> 
> Cheers


When I said I have included my parents in my Form 80, I meant Q 44 only. Here I have added my parents and marked them as non-migrating 

So no mistakes


----------



## jaguar123

In Form 80 
Q42: Any other names
(eg. maiden or tribal name)
What does this mean?


----------



## sharma1981

jaguar123 said:


> In Form 80
> Q42: Any other names
> (eg. maiden or tribal name)
> What does this mean?


Aliases, name before marriage etc.


----------



## nabzz

I'm in a bit of a situation and need some help. My wife previously lived in saudi arabia but for the past 7 years she was living in pakistan. Now from what I've read up, we'll need a police clearance from saudi arabia for her as well and I wanted to know if there is a way to get that clearance from Pakistan? And if we cannot get it, what do we do?


----------



## JP Mosa

jaguar123 said:


> In Form 80
> Q42: Any other names
> (eg. maiden or tribal name)
> What does this mean?


Original surname /family name of your souse.


----------



## JP Mosa

nabzz said:


> I'm in a bit of a situation and need some help. My wife previously lived in saudi arabia but for the past 7 years she was living in pakistan. Now from what I've read up, we'll need a police clearance from saudi arabia for her as well and I wanted to know if there is a way to get that clearance from Pakistan? And if we cannot get it, what do we do?



KSA PCC is not required and waived off for non-resident 


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/saudi-arabia

go through above link


----------



## nabzz

JP Mosa said:


> KSA PCC is not required and waived off for non-resident
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/saudi-arabia
> 
> go through above link


Are iqamah holders considered resident or non resident? Because the issue is that she cannot make a trip asap.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vemulurin said:


> No grants reported today in immitracker. So disappointing


very quiet day... after a good week overall.


----------



## JP Mosa

nabzz said:


> Are iqamah holders considered resident or non resident? Because the issue is that she cannot make a trip asap.


Oh! I assumed your wife went on final exit.

Yes, Iqama holders are considered Residents.

For KSA PCC, she needs to provide her fingerprints whih will be collected in PD, so her presence is required.

I suggest you to contact your local Saudi embassy and see if anything can be done, I am not sure whether that works or not though.

Good luck


----------



## nabzz

JP Mosa said:


> Oh! I assumed your wife went on final exit.
> 
> Yes, Iqama holders are considered Residents.
> 
> For KSA PCC, she needs to provide her fingerprints whih will be collected in PD, so her presence is required.
> 
> I suggest you to contact your local Saudi embassy and see if anything can be done, I am not sure whether that works or not though.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the help. I've been trying the local embassy but no ones answering. Let's see what I can manage.


----------



## Muanya

How many people for Grant today?


----------



## satban

GoT is over now. Can we see a rise in grants??


----------



## rvd

Muanya said:


> How many people for Grant today?


So far one grant known this forum and none from immitracker..


----------



## Anamica23

rvd said:


> So far one grant known this forum and none from immitracker..


True. But there is also CO contact happened till 31/07/2017 lodgement, so I think they are progressing yet slow


----------



## NB

Anamica23 said:


> True. But there is also CO contact happened till 31/07/2017 lodgement, so I think they are progressing yet slow


I lodged before 31/07

No CO contact as yet

Cheers


----------



## PANZIND

Anamica23 said:


> True. But there is also CO contact happened till 31/07/2017 lodgement, so I think they are progressing yet slow




It seems they make multiple pass of applications while processing. Applications lacking documentations are reverted to and then detailed assessment of rest of the applications. 

My plain guesswork though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

newbienz said:


> I lodged before 31/07
> 
> No CO contact as yet
> 
> Cheers


Yes I remember. May be there is no need for CO contact since you are going to get a direct grant


----------



## shalinjames

There is a huge difference from last year and this year,
1. Increase in processing time:
I have seen so many people received their grant within 2 weeks time until last year (actually they were inviting around 2400 people per invitation round 189 & 489). This year they reduced the number of invitations to 1200 but logically the time to process and grant should reduce. 
2. Frequent employment verification 
Lot of them are receiving the employment verification compared to last year 
3. Less Direct grants

It's too early to say, 
are they making the whole process much competitive every year?


----------



## Anamica23

PANZIND said:


> It seems they make multiple pass of applications while processing. Applications lacking documentations are reverted to and then detailed assessment of rest of the applications.
> 
> My plain guesswork though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably ... We all can accept one thing that no one knows for sure except DIBP


----------



## NB

shalinjames said:


> There is a huge difference from last year and this year,
> 1. Increase in processing time:
> I have seen so many people received their grant within 2 weeks time until last year (actually they were inviting around 2400 people per invitation round 189 & 489). This year they reduced the number of invitations to 1200 but logically the time to process and grant should reduce.
> 2. Frequent employment verification
> Lot of them are receiving the employment verification compared to last year
> 3. Less Direct grants
> 
> It's too early to say,
> are they making the whole process much competitive every year?


You are forgetting that the same team is also processing the NZ stream applications which is not being reflected anywhere 
I presume that 1000 application are being lodged every fortnight under this category, so the load on the DIBp employees is the same

Undoubtedly, the verification has become more stringent since previous years especially in regard to employment verification where earlier only few members would report having gone through it, and now most members report having been approached 

Cheers


----------



## shalinjames

newbienz said:


> You are forgetting that the same team is also processing the NZ stream applications which is not being reflected anywhere
> I presume that 1000 application are being lodged every fortnight under this category, so the load on the DIBp employees is the same
> 
> Undoubtedly, the verification has become more stringent since previous years especially in regard to employment verification where earlier only few members would report having gone through it, and now most members report having been approached
> 
> Cheers


Oh that's a good point, I completely forgot the NZ stream.
Yeah it must be one more factor which adds more to the processing time. 

I am jaut speculating, let's say NZ applicants are considered as low risk migrants. They might undergo a different process than point test applicats. 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## Shashikv

newbienz said:


> In form 80 Q 44 onward, you have to give details of your parents, siblings etc. and mark them as non migrating
> 
> In this case Anamica23 i think you are mistaken
> 
> Cheers




newbienz is spot on.


----------



## JP Mosa

Shashikv said:


> newbienz is spot on.


How?


----------



## Anamica23

Shashikv said:


> newbienz is spot on.


You have not seen my reply 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-grant-gang-2017-a-1309.html#post13133162


----------



## jazz25

satban said:


> GoT is over now. Can we see a rise in grants??


Let's play Game of Grants now


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi Guys,

I have my medical lined up and will be lodging the 189 visa soon.
Please advice Form-80 and Form-1221 are only required or is there anything else which needs to be submitted along with employment proof and other information.

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have my medical lined up and will be lodging the 189 visa soon.
> Please advice Form-80 and Form-1221 are only required or is there anything else which needs to be submitted along with employment proof and other information.
> 
> Thanks


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Shashikv

JP Mosa said:


> How?


In form 80 Q 44 onward, you have to give details of your parents, siblings etc. and mark them as non migrating. I have filled in the details my parents and siblings same for my wife her parents and siblings as non migrating in respective form 80


----------



## JP Mosa

Shashikv said:


> In form 80 Q 44 onward, you have to give details of your parents, siblings etc. and mark them as non migrating. I have filled in the details my parents and siblings same for my wife her parents and siblings as non migrating in respective form 80




I know that ,
My question is how come they become non- migrating dependents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieraj

Guys,

Newbie here, I have a query regarding my submitted application. I have lodged my application through an agent on August 05, 2017. When validating the lodged application by my agent (I imported application on my account) I found a discrepancy with the date of employment. Earlier when we submitted for ACS the reference letter from my employer had an incorrect month, instead of August 2013, it was stated as Sep 2013. ACS used this and gave the skill assessment with September 2013. 

During EOI my agent didn't change this and gave the start date as per my work experience and claimed points starting August 2013, now when I validated the submitted information for visa lodge I found this discrepancy. Could you please advise what would be best course of action. My agent is saying that we will wait for CO to contact if any and then submit an affidavit accordingly as it might confuse the CO providing all the details.

I'm claiming points for 8 years, ACS assessment gave me 7 years 10 months as of April 2017 (excluding August 2013), I got the invite on July 26th, so including the time period after April 2017, I've 8+ years of valid experience even if we exclude that one month. I have also submitted the updated reference letter with the correct month specified. Now not sure if we should wait for CO to request information or submit an affidavit and provide as detailed information as possible. Could you please assist.


----------



## aussieraj

aussieraj said:


> Guys,
> 
> Newbie here, I have a query regarding my submitted application. I have lodged my application through an agent on August 05, 2017. When validating the lodged application by my agent (I imported application on my account) I found a discrepancy with the date of employment. Earlier when we submitted for ACS the reference letter from my employer had an incorrect month, instead of August 2013, it was stated as Sep 2013. ACS used this and gave the skill assessment with September 2013.
> 
> During EOI my agent didn't change this and gave the start date as per my work experience and claimed points starting August 2013, now when I validated the submitted information for visa lodge I found this discrepancy. Could you please advise what would be best course of action. My agent is saying that we will wait for CO to contact if any and then submit an affidavit accordingly as it might confuse the CO providing all the details.
> 
> I'm claiming points for 8 years, ACS assessment gave me 7 years 10 months as of April 2017 (excluding August 2013), I got the invite on July 26th, so including the time period after April 2017, I've 8+ years of valid experience even if we exclude that one month. I have also submitted the updated reference letter with the correct month specified. Now not sure if we should wait for CO to request information or submit an affidavit and provide as detailed information as possible. Could you please assist.


Sorry not "assist" - instead "advise"


----------



## jazz25

aussieraj said:


> Sorry not "assist" - instead "advise"


What was your Date of Effect on the EOI? If this error affected your invite in terms of points, then this may impact your application.


----------



## Shashikv

JP Mosa said:


> I know that ,
> My question is how come they become non- migrating dependents?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes they are not dependent .. sorry for the confusion, Non migrating family members would be the correct terminology.


----------



## JP Mosa

aussieraj said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie here, I have a query regarding my submitted application. I have lodged my application through an agent on August 05, 2017. When validating the lodged application by my agent (I imported application on my account) I found a discrepancy with the date of employment. Earlier when we submitted for ACS the reference letter from my employer had an incorrect month, instead of August 2013, it was stated as Sep 2013. ACS used this and gave the skill assessment with September 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> During EOI my agent didn't change this and gave the start date as per my work experience and claimed points starting August 2013, now when I validated the submitted information for visa lodge I found this discrepancy. Could you please advise what would be best course of action. My agent is saying that we will wait for CO to contact if any and then submit an affidavit accordingly as it might confuse the CO providing all the details.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm claiming points for 8 years, ACS assessment gave me 7 years 10 months as of April 2017 (excluding August 2013), I got the invite on July 26th, so including the time period after April 2017, I've 8+ years of valid experience even if we exclude that one month. I have also submitted the updated reference letter with the correct month specified. Now not sure if we should wait for CO to request information or submit an affidavit and provide as detailed information as possible. Could you please assist.




Request your agent upload Form 1023 ASAP before CO contact.
Mentioning reason typing mistake.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieraj

Could you let me know what's the date of effect , is it when the points are calculated ? We submitted for EOI during June 2017, but my second time IELTS result came on July 14th, 2017 which we submitted again hence I suppose this is my date of effect. So going by this it isn't going to affect the points. I just was calculating the months again and the ACS result came as after April 2009, So with that I suppose ACS has given me 7 years 11 months (excluding month of August in 2013). So in total I have 8 years and 1 month if we consider Date of effect.


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Hi guys, 

Does anyone know for sure if "263111 Computer and Network Professionals" is eligible for 489 visa "Family Sponsorship" in the state of Queensland?

I am super confused because on one thread someone said 263111 is not accepted in QLD for 489 while other pointed that its not accepted for 489 Employer Sponsorship but good for 489 Family Sponsorship.

Need your inputs. Many thanks in advance.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## JP Mosa

aussieraj said:


> Could you let me know what's the date of effect , is it when the points are calculated ? We submitted for EOI during June 2017, but my second time IELTS result came on July 14th, 2017 which we submitted again hence I suppose this is my date of effect. So going by this it isn't going to affect the points. I just was calculating the months again and the ACS result came as after April 2009, So with that I suppose ACS has given me 7 years 11 months (excluding month of August in 2013). So in total I have 8 years and 1 month if we consider Date of effect.




When EOI updated is the date of effect.
But, skill met date is considered seriously.
So it's considered as wrong information provided, even though points don't change AFAIK

It's your call

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

JP Mosa said:


> When EOI updated is the date of effect.
> But, skill met date is considered seriously.
> So it's considered as wrong information provided, even though points don't change AFAIK
> 
> It's your call
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with JP Mosa. You should request your agent to upload Form 1023 ASAP CO contacts.


----------



## aussieraj

JP Mosa said:


> When EOI updated is the date of effect.
> But, skill met date is considered seriously.
> So it's considered as wrong information provided, even though points don't change AFAIK
> 
> It's your call
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much for the information. As you suggested I'll request my agent to submit Form 1023 asap with the information as typing mistake and provide the required details. Would that be enough or anything else needs to be done ?


----------



## aussieraj

aks85 said:


> I agree with JP Mosa. You should request your agent to upload Form 1023 ASAP CO contacts.


Sure, thanks much. I will request my agent to do this by Tomorrow itself.


----------



## JP Mosa

aussieraj said:


> Thanks much for the information. As you suggested I'll request my agent to submit Form 1023 asap with the information as typing mistake and provide the required details. Would that be enough or anything else needs to be done ?




F-1023 enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieraj

JP Mosa said:


> F-1023 enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks again. Will do it right away and update this thread on the outcome when CO is assigned.


----------



## NB

aussieraj said:


> Could you let me know what's the date of effect , is it when the points are calculated ? We submitted for EOI during June 2017, but my second time IELTS result came on July 14th, 2017 which we submitted again hence I suppose this is my date of effect. So going by this it isn't going to affect the points. I just was calculating the months again and the ACS result came as after April 2009, So with that I suppose ACS has given me 7 years 11 months (excluding month of August in 2013). So in total I have 8 years and 1 month if we consider Date of effect.


Date of effect is the date when you submitted your EOI or when last there was a change in points

If you have updated the IELTS results, but it did not result in change of points, then the original date when you submitted your application would still hold good.
You can verify that from the main page of the EOI

Cheers


----------



## aussieraj

newbienz said:


> Date of effect is the date when you submitted your EOI or when last there was a change in points
> 
> If you have updated the IELTS results, but it did not result in change of points, then the original date when you submitted your application would still hold good.
> You can verify that from the main page of the EOI
> 
> Cheers


Thank you, when we updated IELTS result it has affected the score, first time IELTS I didn't score enough, only during 2nd time I got 7+ in all categories. I do not have access EOI application but my agent also confirmed that July 14, 2017 is the DOE.


----------



## charansingh.sai

Hello,

Do we also need to submit the proof for irrelevant employment experience that we didn't mention in ACS but did in the form 80? Also I have not shown my master's for ACS assessment, do I need to submit the supporting document now? 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

charansingh.sai said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we also need to submit the proof for irrelevant employment experience that we didn't mention in ACS but did in the form 80? Also I have not shown my master's for ACS assessment, do I need to submit the supporting document now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


From what I've read here, you need not to provide evidence for what you have NOT claimed points. But form 80 should reflect true story of your personal and professional life. Later, if CO asks for more details, provide him/her as instructed.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## JP Mosa

braich.abhijeet said:


> From what I've read here, you need not to provide evidence for what you have NOT claimed points. But form 80 should reflect true story of your personal and professional life. Later, if CO asks for more details, provide him/her as instructed.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug




I concur


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Disclaimer: This question could potentially be stupid. If so, i pardon me.

"Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - Family nominated"

This is not a PR, right? only 189 is PR.

If so, what happens after 4 years? Do we apply for PR and then after few years get citizenship? Or after 4 years at 489, we can apply for citizenship.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## JP Mosa

braich.abhijeet said:


> Disclaimer: This question could potentially be stupid. If so, i pardon me.
> 
> "Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - Family nominated"
> 
> This is not a PR, right? only 189 is PR.
> 
> If so, what happens after 4 years? Do we apply for PR and then after few years get citizenship? Or after 4 years at 489, we can apply for citizenship.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug




489 straight away do not lead you to citizenship. One has to work in their nominated occupation in regional for stipulated time 

It's provisional PR, you need to meet all the requirements set by DIBP to get PR at the time of your PR application.


Instead, go for 189 or 190

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kash84

Guys i have query regarding 189 visa application submission. 
One of my Bank has refused to issue me bank statement as bank account got closed in 2009 coz of inactivity. Banks system got upgraded in 2012 and now they dnt have previous data. 

Is it mandatory to give bank statements of all the years? I have salary slips of my complete job tenure with me.


----------



## AmazingTiger

Kash84 said:


> Guys i have query regarding 189 visa application submission.
> One of my Bank has refused to issue me bank statement as bank account got closed in 2009 coz of inactivity. Banks system got upgraded in 2012 and now they dnt have previous data.
> 
> Is it mandatory to give bank statements of all the years? I have salary slips of my complete job tenure with me.


IMO, bank statement serves the purpose as a third party verification/validation of your employment (someone besides yourself and your employer). Therefore, any other documentation that you might have - Pension fund statements or tax documents from the income tax assessing authority or work-visa applied for by your employer etc., could meet the requirement. 

IMHO, you do not require bank statements for the entire duration of your employment. As someone on this forum said, we are not being audited by DIBP. In your a case you have bank statements starting 2009, and that should be okay.


All said, the decision is at the discretion of the case officer who may or may not require such a validation in the first place.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## minh_phan

Anyone having experience using a migration agent in Australia? I heard that they have a different system to submit our application (not via immiaccount) - and thus the application will be processed quicker. With current average processing time of 11 months, I guess a quicker time will justify their fee. Any advice?

Thanks guys.


----------



## parth1310

minh_phan said:


> Anyone having experience using a migration agent in Australia? I heard that they have a different system to submit our application (not via immiaccount) - and thus the application will be processed quicker. With current average processing time of 11 months, I guess a quicker time will justify their fee. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Haven't heard of such a system; and I doubt it even exists.


----------



## gaddam1

Hi Folks,

Could someone throw light on my query please.

I agree, no one can give exact answer to my query and just a prediction. However, just a curious to listen from experts.

I have total of 8 years 10 months experience and have ACS approved for 6 years 10 months(4 companies). i.e. 10 points

Post lodging my VISA, assuming there would be background verification, Just wanted to know, 

1. DIBP do verify all my 6 years 10 months experience ? 
2. Do they ask for bank statements for all 8 years 10 months or 6 years 10 months or lesser than this?

( As i am onsite since last 2 years, Just wondering the possibilities to get bank statements for last 10 years)

Much appreciated your help in advance!


----------



## parth1310

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Could someone throw light on my query please.
> 
> I agree, no one can give exact answer to my query and just a prediction. However, just a curious to listen from experts.
> 
> I have total of 8 years 10 months experience and have ACS approved for 6 years 10 months(4 companies). i.e. 10 points
> 
> Post lodging my VISA, assuming there would be background verification, Just wanted to know,
> 
> 1. DIBP do verify all my 6 years 10 months experience ?
> 2. Do they ask for bank statements for all 8 years 10 months or 6 years 10 months or lesser than this?
> 
> ( As i am onsite since last 2 years, Just wondering the possibilities to get bank statements for last 10 years)
> 
> Much appreciated your help in advance!


Yes, no one can give an exact answer to this. As employment verification is entirely at DIBP's discretion; they may verify all or none of your employments.

To be on the safe side; you can obtain records for all your employments. You can either call/email the branch manager of your bank to get the statements, or just get scans of your passbook entries if you still have them. In any case, bank statements are a third party documents; if you have the payslips and other records you need not worry.


----------



## Dijamk

Hello All,
I came to know of a case wherein 1 applicant had CO assigned within 1 week of fee payment. He said he wasn't expecting CO being assigned so early and was still in process of document uploading and arranging for medicals.
He uploaded all requested documents, did medicals and pressed the 'IP' button. It's been more than 9 months since but no news of grant.
I personally feel DIBP was a bit unfair on him and that there should be some minimum timeline provided to applicants after payment of fees.
1 can imagine the amount of documentation work to be done if there are say 4-5 members in a family. This is easily more than a week's job.


----------



## gaddam1

parth1310 said:


> Yes, no one can give an exact answer to this. As employment verification is entirely at DIBP's discretion; they may verify all or none of your employments.
> 
> To be on the safe side; you can obtain records for all your employments. You can either call/email the branch manager of your bank to get the statements, or just get scans of your passbook entries if you still have them. In any case, bank statements are a third party documents; if you have the payslips and other records you need not worry.


Thanks Mate for your prompt response and i respect your comments.

I fact, i have submitted payslip(1 for every 6 months), Form16 and incometax return statements for last 6 years(3 companies) & 2 years ( onsite experience).

I was getting less salary from my first company. Hence, i have provided only payslip(1 for every 6 months) and supporting docs like, R&R, relieving and experience letter.

Just wondering, If DIBP would ask me to get bank statements for my first company and my situation if there is no option to get from bank branch.

Insights please.


----------



## Anamica23

minh_phan said:


> Anyone having experience using a migration agent in Australia? I heard that they have a different system to submit our application (not via immiaccount) - and thus the application will be processed quicker. With current average processing time of 11 months, I guess a quicker time will justify their fee. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Never heard of such things....If you want to know the true story or some insights contact a MARA registered immigration agent...

The things people do to utilise a situation to make fool out of other people amuses me... :bounce:


----------



## Anamica23

gaddam1 said:


> Thanks Mate for your prompt response and i respect your comments.
> 
> I fact, i have submitted payslip(1 for every 6 months), Form16 and incometax return statements for last 6 years(3 companies) & 2 years ( onsite experience).
> 
> I was getting less salary from my first company. Hence, i have provided only payslip(1 for every 6 months) and supporting docs like, R&R, relieving and experience letter.
> 
> Just wondering, If DIBP would ask me to get bank statements for my first company and my situation if there is no option to get from bank branch.
> 
> Insights please.


If you can download statements, then you can submit that. Also, mail the branch regarding requirement of statements for the required period.


----------



## Panda112

Usually DIBP verifies and requests documentary evidence for the period of employment for which you have claimed your points (6 years and 10 months in your case). However, no one to stop them from asking the other two years' evidence either. Less likely though.

If you cannot avail bank statements, give it a hard thought. Any other evidences not made by you or your company could help. Retirement/ Provident fund records? Work permit issued by government? Insurance records for which your company paid? Any tax records (maybe even tax deposit slips), if you lived away from home for employment, rent provisions and agreements (usually they tend to have your office address or office references), vehicle registration and tax records if your company provided you a vehicle. Anything.




gaddam1 said:


> Thanks Mate for your prompt response and i respect your comments.
> 
> I fact, i have submitted payslip(1 for every 6 months), Form16 and incometax return statements for last 6 years(3 companies) & 2 years ( onsite experience).
> 
> I was getting less salary from my first company. Hence, i have provided only payslip(1 for every 6 months) and supporting docs like, R&R, relieving and experience letter.
> 
> Just wondering, If DIBP would ask me to get bank statements for my first company and my situation if there is no option to get from bank branch.
> 
> Insights please.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

Hi guys,

I just need a bit of clarification on my particular case. I've lodged my application a week ago, but actually I'm a bit concerned about my employment documents. When I've been going through my Skills Assessment process, the only proof of skilled employment I've provided to ACS was my employment reference and that's it. 

The question is, do I have to provide additional documentation with my visa application (i.e payslips/bank statements/tax returns, etc.)? The problem is that I don't have any payslips at all (my boss used to send them to my working email which has eventually been disabled after i left). I also don't have any statements because my bank account has been closed due to inactivity. Also, most of the times I used to work on my ABN and only in the last few months of employment has made into an actual employee position with PAYG and annual wages. Also, there were a couple of months where I got paid by alias company (owned by the same person, just BECAUSE), so my tax return papers show unclear information (proper company, second company and "other" income) =\

I'm not too sure how to go about it... I am trying to get a direct grant and don't want CO to contact me for additional info... That's why trying to give EVERYTHING. What would you suggest, experts? Is it something i need to worry about since it has already been assessed by ACS? My current employment reference has all information including salary, duties, employment type, duration, etc.


----------



## sharma1981

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just need a bit of clarification on my particular case. I've lodged my application a week ago, but actually I'm a bit concerned about my employment documents. When I've been going through my Skills Assessment process, the only proof of skilled employment I've provided to ACS was my employment reference and that's it.
> 
> The question is, do I have to provide additional documentation with my visa application (i.e payslips/bank statements/tax returns, etc.)? The problem is that I don't have any payslips at all (my boss used to send them to my working email which has eventually been disabled after i left). I also don't have any statements because my bank account has been closed due to inactivity. Also, most of the times I used to work on my ABN and only in the last few months of employment has made into an actual employee position with PAYG and annual wages. Also, there were a couple of months where I got paid by alias company (owned by the same person, just BECAUSE), so my tax return papers show unclear information (proper company, second company and "other" income) =\
> 
> I'm not too sure how to go about it... I am trying to get a direct grant and don't want CO to contact me for additional info... That's why trying to give EVERYTHING. What would you suggest, experts? Is it something i need to worry about since it has already been assessed by ACS? My current employment reference has all information including salary, duties, employment type, duration, etc.


Its best if you submit whatever salary slip, tax docs you can obtain. Can you ex-boss/ex-company provide you the salary slips? 
Talk to ex-boss/ex-company and get the payslips OR some kind of details of company letter head issued by HR.
Did you try contacting the bank where the account is closed. Banks usually maintain historical data.
Submit whatever tax returns you have by adding a cover letter explaining the info mentioned in them.
If you are looking for minimum CO contact OR direct grant then you need to give the above things a try.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Could someone throw light on my query please.
> 
> I agree, no one can give exact answer to my query and just a prediction. However, just a curious to listen from experts.
> 
> I have total of 8 years 10 months experience and have ACS approved for 6 years 10 months(4 companies). i.e. 10 points
> 
> Post lodging my VISA, assuming there would be background verification, Just wanted to know,
> 
> 1. DIBP do verify all my 6 years 10 months experience ?
> 2. Do they ask for bank statements for all 8 years 10 months or 6 years 10 months or lesser than this?
> 
> ( As i am onsite since last 2 years, Just wondering the possibilities to get bank statements for last 10 years)
> 
> Much appreciated your help in advance!


Regarding your 1st query on the EV, I can let you know based on my personal experience as my case is similar to yours regarding the ACS assessment where out of 7+ years of valid experience points of 10, the split was between my previous employer a MNC and the current employer which is a SME.

As expected, a thorough EV was done for my current organization as it is a SME (Startup moved into a mid segment SME) and access to HR and Directors is not a big deal while it is not the same for my previous employer as it is a large MNC where I gave the credentials of my Director for verification but there was no query atleast to the best of my knowledge as I am still in touch with him.

Regarding your 2nd query, I have provided payslips, Form 16's, Form 26AS of my previous MNC employer but no bank statements, however for my current organization, I did provide bank statements, Form 16'S, Form 26AS and payslips which is quite relevant. 

In any case, if the CO feels that there is still some info needed, they would request but that would add delay. In my case, regarding EV it was a direct AHC call to me and my HR on consecutive days and there is no additional info that is requested at this moment while I am typing this. If needed, they would request anyways as I front loaded all these documents when the visa was lodged on September 30th 2016 op2: .


----------



## JP Mosa

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just need a bit of clarification on my particular case. I've lodged my application a week ago, but actually I'm a bit concerned about my employment documents. When I've been going through my Skills Assessment process, the only proof of skilled employment I've provided to ACS was my employment reference and that's it.
> 
> The question is, do I have to provide additional documentation with my visa application (i.e payslips/bank statements/tax returns, etc.)? The problem is that I don't have any payslips at all (my boss used to send them to my working email which has eventually been disabled after i left). I also don't have any statements because my bank account has been closed due to inactivity. Also, most of the times I used to work on my ABN and only in the last few months of employment has made into an actual employee position with PAYG and annual wages. Also, there were a couple of months where I got paid by alias company (owned by the same person, just BECAUSE), so my tax return papers show unclear information (proper company, second company and "other" income) =\
> 
> I'm not too sure how to go about it... I am trying to get a direct grant and don't want CO to contact me for additional info... That's why trying to give EVERYTHING. What would you suggest, experts? Is it something i need to worry about since it has already been assessed by ACS? My current employment reference has all information including salary, duties, employment type, duration, etc.




Since You used your ABN for certain period, submit whatever tax docs you have from ATO.
Besides, request your boss to provide a new reference letter stating that both companies owned by same group and you worked for same along with payslips.

I suggest you not to skip payslips which you can get them from your boss, even though they are lost in your old company e-mail, they are still there in your boss's sent folder.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa

Anamica23 said:


> Never heard of such things....If you want to know the true story or some insights contact a MARA registered immigration agent...
> 
> The things people do to utilise a situation to make fool out of other people amuses me... :bounce:


May be OP means Paper Application by MARA agent!


----------



## aks80

minh_phan said:


> Anyone having experience using a migration agent in Australia? I heard that they have a different system to submit our application (not via immiaccount) - and thus the application will be processed quicker. With current average processing time of 11 months, I guess a quicker time will justify their fee. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Whoever told you this is either ignorant or malicious.


----------



## kennedy07

minh_phan said:


> Anyone having experience using a migration agent in Australia? I heard that they have a different system to submit our application (not via immiaccount) - and thus the application will be processed quicker. With current average processing time of 11 months, I guess a quicker time will justify their fee. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks guys.


The System is called 'Pay-way-more-money-and-not-get-the-visa'.


----------



## Bad_english

I have resigned from my current job and about join other job in different city, how do I notify DIBP?
Which information should I include?


----------



## sharma1981

Bad_english said:


> I have resigned from my current job and about join other job in different city, how do I notify DIBP?
> Which information should I include?


Try using "Update Us" button in ImmiAccount.

Hope you have lodged the VISA already


----------



## Bad_english

sharma1981 said:


> Try using "Update Us" button in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Hope you have lodged the VISA already


In "Update Us" I clicked "Changes in circumstances"
In information which is not current what should I write?
last employer detail only or should I include duties as well?

Do I have to re-upload form 80 and 1221 as well?


----------



## sharma1981

Bad_english said:


> In "Update Us" I clicked "Changes in circumstances"
> In information which is not current what should I write?
> last employer detail only or should I include duties as well?
> 
> Do I have to re-upload form 80 and 1221 as well?


I haven't used this button yet.

Can you share the screenshot? Do not upload the Form 80/1221 yet as it will confuse the CO


----------



## Bad_english

sharma1981 said:


> I haven't used this button yet.
> 
> Can you share the screenshot? Do not upload the Form 80/1221 yet as it will confuse the CO


here is screenshot


----------



## sharma1981

Bad_english said:


> here is screenshot


During VISA lodge you would have marked your recent JOB as present employer under section "Employment -> Employment History" . So you can mention that under info which is no longer current as - 

For VISA application section ""Employment -> Employment History" company XXX is no longer present work location as I have resigned from its services as on XXXXX. After this you have now joined YYYY at ZZZZ as WWWWW from DD-MM-YYYY

In the section "Give current info" - YOu can enter the new company details like start date, company details, Roles/Designation. Try adding a summary of your current role. Use the format as in VISA app
Is this your current employment situation - Yes
Position -
Employer Name -
Country -
Date from -
Date to - PRESENT
Description of duties -
Is the applicant claiming points for this employment - (I THINK YOU CAN MARK NO here as it is not assessed and marking this NO won't affect your claimed points anyway)


----------



## manpan18

Bad_english said:


> In "Update Us" I clicked "Changes in circumstances"
> In information which is not current what should I write?
> last employer detail only or should I include duties as well?
> 
> Do I have to re-upload form 80 and 1221 as well?


Think what has changed in simple terms. The end date of your current employment has change from "Till date" to "specific date". Unless you have already joined the new job, you should not mention anything about that.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi guys,

A slightly off topic question. One of my friend had got the Australian PR in 2012. He made the initial landing and came back. He has not been there after that till now. I understand that after the first landing is made one needs to relocate permanently in 3 years to Australia. 
If this period is passed like in the case of my friend, is there a way by which he can reenter australia as a permanent resident or he needs to start the procedure afresh ??

Please advice.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jithooos

Looks like DIBP has exhausted monthly visa quota !!! Silent 2 days.. something cooking ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> Think what has changed in simple terms. The end date of your current employment has change from "Till date" to "specific date". Unless you have already joined the new job, you should not mention anything about that.


When updating, it would be better (at least based on my opinion) to update the employment end date, as well as joining date of new employment. It won't hurt, but then you are disclosing everything openly.


----------



## sharma1981

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A slightly off topic question. One of my friend had got the Australian PR in 2012. He made the initial landing and came back. He has not been there after that till now. I understand that after the first landing is made one needs to relocate permanently in 3 years to Australia.
> If this period is passed like in the case of my friend, is there a way by which he can reenter australia as a permanent resident or he needs to start the procedure afresh ??
> 
> Please advice.
> Thanks in advance


After fulfilling the IED, one can enter anytime before validity period which is 5 years from grant issue date.

About other query, refer to below
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> After fulfilling the IED, one can enter anytime before validity period which is 5 years from grant issue date.
> 
> About other query, refer to below
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


Thank you for sharing this. 

now, i guess member has a short time to land... depending on IED 

2017 is already 8 months in...


----------



## aamer.gr81

sharma1981 said:


> After fulfilling the IED, one can enter anytime before validity period which is 5 years from grant issue date.
> 
> About other query, refer to below
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


Thanks for the information. It states that you need to stay for 2 years in the last 5 years for applying this visa.
May be i am misreading it....


----------



## sharma1981

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks for the information. It states that you need to stay for 2 years in the last 5 years for applying this visa.
> May be i am misreading it....


You can specify the reason for not being able to spend the time


----------



## Bad_english

manpan18 said:


> Think what has changed in simple terms. The end date of your current employment has change from "Till date" to "specific date". Unless you have already joined the new job, you should not mention anything about that.


I will be joining new job on 4th Sep 2017, so I think I should mention it.


----------



## andreyx108b

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks for the information. It states that you need to stay for 2 years in the last 5 years for applying this visa.
> May be i am misreading it....


once your initial validity oof 5 years expiry, and you want to return after this 5 years, you will need to apply for Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157) and in order to qualify you should have stayed there for period of minimum 2 years (AFAIK)


----------



## manpan18

andreyx108b said:


> When updating, it would be better (at least based on my opinion) to update the employment end date, as well as joining date of new employment. It won't hurt, but then you are disclosing everything openly.


Right. But these joining dates change very often or one may decide not to join at all. So I would not recommend declaring anything, at least not conclusively, regarding the new employer. Tentatively should be fine.


----------



## Bad_english

sharma1981 said:


> During VISA lodge you would have marked your recent JOB as present employer under section "Employment -> Employment History" . So you can mention that under info which is no longer current as -
> 
> For VISA application section ""Employment -> Employment History" company XXX is no longer present work location as I have resigned from its services as on XXXXX. After this you have now joined YYYY at ZZZZ as WWWWW from DD-MM-YYYY
> 
> In the section "Give current info" - YOu can enter the new company details like start date, company details, Roles/Designation. Try adding a summary of your current role. Use the format as in VISA app
> Is this your current employment situation - Yes
> Position -
> Employer Name -
> Country -
> Date from -
> Date to - PRESENT
> Description of duties -
> Is the applicant claiming points for this employment - (I THINK YOU CAN MARK NO here as it is not assessed and marking this NO won't affect your claimed points anyway)


Thank you for your detailed answer. I did what you said. I marked Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? YES as this will not hurt either I guess.


----------



## manpan18

Bad_english said:


> I will be joining new job on 4th Sep 2017, so I think I should mention it.


Sounds good.


----------



## rvd

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks for the information. It states that you need to stay for 2 years in the last 5 years for applying this visa.
> May be i am misreading it....


Your friend can enter Australia before it expiry date and he can continue living there forever. RRV is required only when he has to travel outside Australia.

However, if your friend want to do RRV without continuing to live (or not lived 2 years in past) then he should have strong ties with Australia such as investments, job offers, house or close relation such as spouse, parents etc.


----------



## Bad_english

manpan18 said:


> Right. But these joining dates change very often or one may decide not to join at all. So I would not recommend declaring anything, at least not conclusively, regarding the new employer. Tentatively should be fine.


situation you mentioned is good reason but In my case every thing looks final, at-least I hope that. My level of desperation are same to get a job in new company compare to getting Australian PR, so no way I am delaying anything. 
Hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumitgupta22

I need to pay Visa fee for me, spouse and minor daughter... 

Total is = 3670+1835+920= 6425

I have ICICI travel card. How much should I load- 
6425
Or 6425+1%= 6490
Or more?


----------



## Bad_english

sumitgupta22 said:


> I need to pay Visa fee for me, spouse and minor daughter...
> 
> Total is = 3670+1835+920= 6425
> 
> I have ICICI travel card. How much should I load-
> 6425
> Or 6425+1%= 6490
> Or more?


This is what I did
Total amount=visa fee+CC processing fee + 10-20 AUD extra


----------



## cypher123

no harm in adding extra bugs in your travel card and remaining you can use it later...........


----------



## cypher123

no harm in adding extra bucks :bounce:bounce: in your travel card and whatever left you can use it later.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sharma1981 said:


> After fulfilling the IED, one can enter anytime before validity period which is 5 years from grant issue date.
> 
> About other query, refer to below
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


the link states,
"you have resided in Australia for a total of at least 2 years within the last 5 years"

what if someone fails to reside for 2 years in Australia during last 5 years. Can he/she still be eligible for RRV?


----------



## NB

Shuaib Azhar said:


> the link states,
> "you have resided in Australia for a total of at least 2 years within the last 5 years"
> 
> what if someone fails to reside for 2 years in Australia during last 5 years. Can he/she still be eligible for RRV?


I had asked the same question on the forum
I was told that it is not uncommon to grant a RRV even if you have not stayed for 2 years
But it will generally be a short Period RRV and at the discretion of the CO
But do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



sumitgupta22 said:


> I need to pay Visa fee for me, spouse and minor daughter...
> 
> Total is = 3670+1835+920= 6425
> 
> I have ICICI travel card. How much should I load-
> 6425
> Or 6425+1%= 6490
> Or more?


6488AUD will be charged, I don't know about the other charges.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

newbienz said:


> I had asked the same question on the forum
> I was told that it is not uncommon to grant a RRV even if you have not stayed for 2 years
> But it will generally be a short Period RRV and at the discretion of the CO
> But do recheck
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, asking for a friend who had to return after landing in OZ last year due to his parents who were alone back home. No way he would be able to live in OZ for 2 complete years in coming 3 years....


----------



## Muanya

No grant today? God please help your people, we paid so much for this????.


----------



## manpan18

What do the experts think? It has already been advised that applying for another Visa while 189 is in progress is a risk and the other Visa might cancel out the 189 if it is granted after 189. So here is my plan to get a Business visa:
1. I will get a letter that is required for applying Business visa.
2. Instead of asking my company's agent I will apply for business visa with my immi account. To make sure I have more control.
3. If my PR comes before my Business Visa, I will withdraw my Business Visa.

I am still thinking what do I want to do and when regarding "change of circumstances".


----------



## jazz25

chvarma80 said:


> 6488AUD will be charged, I don't know about the other charges.


Go for 6500 and you should be good.


----------



## akalisavn

Just did a quick analysis on all the grant in Aug/2017. On average, it takes 4.5 months from CO response date to grant.

I have uploaded all documents for 2.5 months. With this new trend, I guess two more months to go for me


----------



## manpan18

akalisavn said:


> Just did a quick analysis on all the grant in Aug/2017. On average, it takes 4.5 months from CO response date to grant.
> 
> I have uploaded all documents for 2.5 months. With this new trend, I guess two more months to go for me


I like your positivity. I am feeling positive myself. Today I completed 5 months from CO contact.


----------



## karan_y25

Professional misconduct by MARA agent

Hi All, 

I have applied through a mara agent after paying hefty fees. It was all good till the time I did not imported my immi account application. 

After import, i noticed that application was lodged with no attachments. Thus caused CO contact to attach documents as per checklist. Which is not supposed of a mara agent to lodge a blank application and inform me that application has been successfully lodged. Thus caused unnecessary delays. 

Now he is not aware that I have imported the application. Thus now after another CO contact, I have provided him the required documents three days back. When I checked today then documents are still not attached. 

Please advise how should i deal with such a person as i fear that he could negatively impact my application if i told him about his bad tricks. 

Thanks


----------



## sharma_1987

manpan18 said:


> I like your positivity. I am feeling positive myself. Today I completed 5 months from CO contact.


Great positivity Though I am going to complete 7th months next week and 6 months 20 days from CO contact.


----------



## Panda112

You could lodge a complaint against them and take matters into your own hands. But by doing so you might have to forfeit everything you've paid so far and the complaint process can take months considering how slow the department has been. (Maybe there is another body where your complaint is immediately reviewed- take a look at how fast it works coz I'm not so sure)

My suggestion is to let him/her know that you have imported the application and that you saw no input from his/her part. Maybe (s)he is not happy with you either coz you showed him/her intrusive/ invasive behavior. Discuss nicely. Maybe the fact that you are watching will motivate them to work faster/ better.

Also, are you sure the agent is MARA? if not, immediately relieve them of their duties and become in-charge (make sure you have control over the lodging email though)



karan_y25 said:


> Professional misconduct by MARA agent
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied through a mara agent after paying hefty fees. It was all good till the time I did not imported my immi account application.
> 
> After import, i noticed that application was lodged with no attachments. Thus caused CO contact to attach documents as per checklist. Which is not supposed of a mara agent to lodge a blank application and inform me that application has been successfully lodged. Thus caused unnecessary delays.
> 
> Now he is not aware that I have imported the application. Thus now after another CO contact, I have provided him the required documents three days back. When I checked today then documents are still not attached.
> 
> Please advise how should i deal with such a person as i fear that he could negatively impact my application if i told him about his bad tricks.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## karan_y25

Panda112 said:


> You could lodge a complaint against them and take matters into your own hands. But by doing so you might have to forfeit everything you've paid so far and the complaint process can take months considering how slow the department has been. (Maybe there is another body where your complaint is immediately reviewed- take a look at how fast it works coz I'm not so sure)
> 
> My suggestion is to let him/her know that you have imported the application and that you saw no input from his/her part. Maybe (s)he is not happy with you either coz you showed him/her intrusive/ invasive behavior. Discuss nicely. Maybe the fact that you are watching will motivate them to work faster/ better.
> 
> Also, are you sure the agent is MARA? if not, immediately relieve them of their duties and become in-charge (make sure you have control over the lodging email though)
> 
> 
> 
> karan_y25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professional misconduct by MARA agent
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied through a mara agent after paying hefty fees. It was all good till the time I did not imported my immi account application.
> 
> After import, i noticed that application was lodged with no attachments. Thus caused CO contact to attach documents as per checklist. Which is not supposed of a mara agent to lodge a blank application and inform me that application has been successfully lodged. Thus caused unnecessary delays.
> 
> Now he is not aware that I have imported the application. Thus now after another CO contact, I have provided him the required documents three days back. When I checked today then documents are still not attached.
> 
> Please advise how should i deal with such a person as i fear that he could negatively impact my application if i told him about his bad tricks.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Hi Panda, 

Thanks, yes even I thought that I will discuss the matter with him in person. 

Complaint will be my last resort if things does not work out even after polite discussion. 

Yes, he is a mara agent. 

Thanks


----------



## TravelWorld

Folks I hear somebody on the forum say that the reason why we have not seen any grants in the last two days is because DIBP has exhausted the August month quota.

Is there any way to know that? I thought only EOI have a quota (and few occupations are prorata). Is this quota published anywhere or is it another of our forum members "theories"?


----------



## ammarmp

TravelWorld said:


> Folks I hear somebody on the forum say that the reason why we have not seen any grants in the last two days is because DIBP has exhausted the August month quota.
> 
> Is there any way to know that? I thought only EOI have a quota (and few occupations are prorata). Is this quota published anywhere or is it another of our forum members "theories"?


Hey,

There is a migration quota for the year that is published in the below link...once exhausted.. grants are usually put on hold until they get the YEARLY quota back again...i.e. in july every year (trend can be seen on trackers like myimmitracker)

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

as far as the august quota is concerned, i read that post too i think and i am pretty sure that guy was making a joke...  since May we are not even getting half the number of grants we used to get ( approx. .. no offical figures are there).
nobody here knows why the dry up has happened.. but everyone is hoping it ends soon..lol


----------



## Au16

manpan18 said:


> akalisavn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a quick analysis on all the grant in Aug/2017. On average, it takes 4.5 months from CO response date to grant.
> 
> I have uploaded all documents for 2.5 months. With this new trend, I guess two more months to go for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your positivity. I am feeling positive myself. Today I completed 5 months from CO contact.
Click to expand...

Hope you all right. I will complete 6 month in 3 days.


----------



## chinkyjenn

karan_y25 said:


> Professional misconduct by MARA agent
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied through a mara agent after paying hefty fees. It was all good till the time I did not imported my immi account application.
> 
> After import, i noticed that application was lodged with no attachments. Thus caused CO contact to attach documents as per checklist. Which is not supposed of a mara agent to lodge a blank application and inform me that application has been successfully lodged. Thus caused unnecessary delays.
> 
> Now he is not aware that I have imported the application. Thus now after another CO contact, I have provided him the required documents three days back. When I checked today then documents are still not attached.
> 
> Please advise how should i deal with such a person as i fear that he could negatively impact my application if i told him about his bad tricks.
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

This has happened to me. I found out that my MARA agent didn't upload the documents that I have submitted to him which causing a delay in my application. 

I only found out once I created my own IMMI Account. 

I decided to withdraw his appointment and continued the application myself.


----------



## bulop

Most of us will meet in 2018 thread


----------



## scjoshi

Looks like we're a similar profile (I'm 233511 Industrial Engineer), and I too got a CO contact on 24th July for Further Proof of Relationship.

I'll closely follow your case since you've lodged just a month before me... 




ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> There is a migration quota for the year that is published in the below link...once exhausted.. grants are usually put on hold until they get the YEARLY quota back again...i.e. in july every year (trend can be seen on trackers like myimmitracker)
> 
> 
> as far as the august quota is concerned, i read that post too i think and i am pretty sure that guy was making a joke...  since May we are not even getting half the number of grants we used to get ( approx. .. no offical figures are there).
> nobody here knows why the dry up has happened.. but everyone is hoping it ends soon..lol


----------



## scjoshi

Haydi Bakalim!



bulop said:


> Most of us will meet in 2018 thread


----------



## karan_y25

chinkyjenn said:


> karan_y25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professional misconduct by MARA agent
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied through a mara agent after paying hefty fees. It was all good till the time I did not imported my immi account application.
> 
> After import, i noticed that application was lodged with no attachments. Thus caused CO contact to attach documents as per checklist. Which is not supposed of a mara agent to lodge a blank application and inform me that application has been successfully lodged. Thus caused unnecessary delays.
> 
> Now he is not aware that I have imported the application. Thus now after another CO contact, I have provided him the required documents three days back. When I checked today then documents are still not attached.
> 
> Please advise how should i deal with such a person as i fear that he could negatively impact my application if i told him about his bad tricks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> This has happened to me. I found out that my MARA agent didn't upload the documents that I have submitted to him which causing a delay in my application.
> 
> I only found out once I created my own IMMI Account.
> 
> I decided to withdraw his appointment and continued the application myself.
Click to expand...

Hi

Did it impacted your application. Did you also let go the fees paid to agent. 

What all need to be done to remove the agent. 

Thanks


----------



## Shashikv

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi
> 
> This has happened to me. I found out that my MARA agent didn't upload the documents that I have submitted to him which causing a delay in my application.
> 
> I only found out once I created my own IMMI Account.
> 
> I decided to withdraw his appointment and continued the application myself.


You got 75 points and should have done it yourself.


----------



## Panda112

Shashikv said:


> You got 75 points and should have done it yourself.


On their defence, not everyone have the time to do the amount of research it is required to know how 189 works and what next.

When I started writing my reports for skill assessment, everyone I knew suggested that I do the same or I'd be rejected because it is a really complicated process. It was this member Zaback who helped me stay motivated then.

You only begin to understand about the whole process as you go along.




Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

bulop said:


> Most of us will meet in 2018 thread


The devil speaks.
And I wondered who was causing all this bad luck.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

CO contacted today 08/31 and requested for US PCC. Application filed on 07/31. The rest of the details are in my signature.


----------



## jaguar123

My medicals have been done. Hospital told that the reports will be updated automatically. 
Should I leave *evidence of health column attachment* blank


----------



## jaguar123

jaguar123 said:


> My medicals have been done. Hospital told that the reports will be updated automatically.
> Should I leave *evidence of health column attachment* blank


or should I attach receipts of tests done.


----------



## jaguar123

Should I attach Form 1221 in Character evidence?


----------



## AmazingTiger

jaguar123 said:


> or should I attach receipts of tests done.


You can leave it blank. The hospital will communicate your results directly to DIBP and status will then be updated in your case.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaveadream

I reckon they have two teams, 

One is processing those who submit after 1 July 2017, and now they are processing till the 26 July. Starting with applicants who submitted at early as possible on invitation day.

The another one is the processing those backlogs.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Just wanted to cross check docs required for minor child -

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. National Identity (Optional)
4. Immunization Card (Optional)

Form 80/1221 not required right? Any other doc?


----------



## fugitive_4u

sumitgupta22 said:


> Just wanted to cross check docs required for minor child -
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. National Identity (Optional)
> 4. Immunization Card (Optional)
> 
> Form 80/1221 not required right? Any other doc?


Yes, thats about it. Form 80 and 1221 are not required...


----------



## jithooos

Finally 1 grant reported today. However, it looks like CO contact time has reduced to 30 days approx in many cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Yes. Doesn't take much time to fill and upload. May not be mandatory, but don't take your chances.

Some COs have requested the document and one request could cause you months of delay



jaguar123 said:


> Should I attach Form 1221 in Character evidence?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

AmazingTiger said:


> CO contacted today 08/31 and requested for US PCC. Application filed on 07/31. The rest of the details are in my signature.


Same here but for SG PCC and I was given 28 days to provide the evidence. There goes my direct grant :drama: I had already applied for appeal and subsequently COC 30 days back. Though they have completed the process and the (snail) mail is on transit, I am yet to get it! Wonder 28 days timeline needs to a revision if I were to wait for CO call!

So AmazingTiger, would you know if the CO had already gone through all the docs and would not ask for anymore?


----------



## AmazingTiger

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Same here but for SG PCC and I was given 28 days to provide the evidence. There goes my direct grant :drama: I had already applied for appeal and subsequently COC 30 days back. Though they have completed the process and the (snail) mail is on transit, I am yet to get it! Wonder 28 days timeline needs to a revision if I were to wait for CO call!
> 
> So AmazingTiger, would you know if the CO had already gone through all the docs and would not ask for anymore?


Ditto in my case as well. Mail is in transit. 

To your question, I do not know. For our sake, I hope that is the case.


----------



## jithooos

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Same here but for SG PCC and I was given 28 days to provide the evidence. There goes my direct grant :drama: I had already applied for appeal and subsequently COC 30 days back. Though they have completed the process and the (snail) mail is on transit, I am yet to get it! Wonder 28 days timeline needs to a revision if I were to wait for CO call!
> 
> 
> 
> So AmazingTiger, would you know if the CO had already gone through all the docs and would not ask for anymore?




It's usually said that CO review your application once the 28 days lapse. It can happen before hand too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

jithooos said:


> It's usually said that CO review your application once the 28 days lapse. It can happen before hand too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow there s some ray of light! Thanks sunshine  

now in the meantime, can I keep uploading some additional documents? These are not requested by CO but just got some bank statements so thought of uploading them.


----------



## sharma1981

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Wow there s some ray of light! Thanks sunshine
> 
> now in the meantime, can I keep uploading some additional documents? These are not requested by CO but just got some bank statements so thought of uploading them.


Hi

Did you spend more than 1 year in US? Is that the reason for CO asking US PCC?


----------



## sharma1981

jithooos said:


> It's usually said that CO review your application once the 28 days lapse. It can happen before hand too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did CO ask for?


----------



## jaguar123

I it total 60 documents can be attached with one application or 60 documents in each evidence type?


----------



## NB

jaguar123 said:


> I it total 60 documents can be attached with one application or 60 documents in each evidence type?


Total of 60 document for each applicant 
It's more then enough
You should combine most documents under a single PDF File

For children I think it is less 

Cheers


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you spend more than 1 year in US? Is that the reason for CO asking US PCC?


AmazingTiger was asked for US PCC. Mine was Singapore PCC, spent ~4 years there.


----------



## NB

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello... I am claiming partner's points... Now my has changed the company...
> So do i just need to update them with new company name only or i should give RnR letter n other documents also


In my opinion just file a form 1022 informing the name of the new company, her designation and contact details
Maximum you can also give her offer letter

No need for RNR etc.

Cheers


----------



## gaps.jaini

Hi guys - I filed my visa on 9th Aug and completed the documents upload on 28th Aug. Any idea, when will the case officer be assigned?


----------



## raj.choppari2

Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
Now happy days


----------



## Gbatra

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congratulations Buddy 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Great news! Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congratulations mate and all the best in your endeavors.


----------



## raj.choppari2

Gbatra said:


> Congratulations Buddy
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, going to celebrate with a beer now


----------



## TravelWorld

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> There is a migration quota for the year that is published in the below link...once exhausted.. grants are usually put on hold until they get the YEARLY quota back again...i.e. in july every year (trend can be seen on trackers like myimmitracker)
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> as far as the august quota is concerned, i read that post too i think and i am pretty sure that guy was making a joke...  since May we are not even getting half the number of grants we used to get ( approx. .. no offical figures are there).
> nobody here knows why the dry up has happened.. but everyone is hoping it ends soon..lol


So now that somebody has got a grant on the last day of the month, I think we can safely conclude that our friends theory of "monthly quotas of grant" was another bogus figment of imagination! :bounce:


----------



## sharma1981

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congrats

Can you share your timeline and events?


----------



## TravelWorld

Panda112 said:


> On their defence, not everyone have the time to do the amount of research it is required to know how 189 works and what next.
> 
> When I started writing my reports for skill assessment, everyone I knew suggested that I do the same or I'd be rejected because it is a really complicated process. It was this member Zaback who helped me stay motivated then.
> 
> You only begin to understand about the whole process as you go along.


I agree. Some things just seem easier in hindsight. And with so much of money already involved, even I felt that going via agent would be give me a better shot. It is another thing that then my wife insisted that we do things ourselves as the agent was literally a middle-man who even did nothing apart from uploading documents (which also I had to arrange) :bounce:


----------



## gaps.jaini

Was reading on this website:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

How would I know which *Priority Group* I fall in? I have applied for 189.


----------



## Dijamk

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congratulations Raj Choppari,
Your case of direct grant gives the rest some hope..


----------



## bulop

jithooos said:


> AnaTheDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here but for SG PCC and I was given 28 days to provide the evidence. There goes my direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had already applied for appeal and subsequently COC 30 days back. Though they have completed the process and the (snail) mail is on transit, I am yet to get it! Wonder 28 days timeline needs to a revision if I were to wait for CO call!
> 
> 
> 
> So AmazingTiger, would you know if the CO had already gone through all the docs and would not ask for anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually said that CO review your application once the 28 days lapse. It can happen before hand too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

More than a month after lodgement. Status still in the queue.


----------



## PANZIND

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi guys - I filed my visa on 9th Aug and completed the documents upload on 28th Aug. Any idea, when will the case officer be assigned?




There is no fixed time period. But from a week to 2 months. Mine application was lodged on 12 Jul and I got a commencement mail on 21 Aug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days




Congratulations Raj 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

raj.choppari2 said:


> Thanks mate, going to celebrate with a beer now


Congratulations. Please provide your timelines and please also update immitracker!!eace:


----------



## Shashikv

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congrats! All the best!


----------



## Gbatra

raj.choppari2 said:


> Thanks mate, going to celebrate with a beer now


Gr8... My beer is chilling in the fridge for the last 12 months.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Nice, congrats. Which CO/GSM office was allocated? Do you know?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congratulations !!


----------



## sumitgupta22

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congratulations


----------



## cadimi

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congrats mate! A great journey ahead but some beers for now are a must thing lolz Anyway, awaiting for your timelines too.


----------



## andreyx108b

Gbatra said:


> Gr8... My beer is chilling in the fridge for the last 12 months....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


hopefully, you open it up soon...


----------



## Gbatra

andreyx108b said:


> hopefully, you open it up soon...


I hope so too... Thanx for the positive words and vibes... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karan_y25

TravelWorld said:


> I agree. Some things just seem easier in hindsight. And with so much of money already involved, even I felt that going via agent would be give me a better shot. It is another thing that then my wife insisted that we do things ourselves as the agent was literally a middle-man who even did nothing apart from uploading documents (which also I had to arrange) :bounce:


I never imagined that even MARA agents are doing all this stuff.


----------



## karan_y25

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days



Congrats!! You will be relieved now.


----------



## jazz25

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congratulations! So you are an onshore applicant?


----------



## yousufkhan

abhishekv said:


> Nice, congrats. Which CO/GSM office was allocated? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


-
He mentioned direct grant which means no CO contact.


----------



## NB

yousufkhan said:


> -
> He mentioned direct grant which means no CO contact.


Even if there was no CO contact, the grant email gives the details of where it was processed 

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan

newbienz said:


> Even if there was no CO contact, the grant email gives the details of where it was processed
> 
> Cheers


-
I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## catchdwind

Congrats mate!
Happy days ahead indeed...
All the best...



raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


----------



## bulop

andreyx108b said:


> Gbatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gr8... My beer is chilling in the fridge for the last 12 months....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully, you open it up soon...
Click to expand...

My schoneer always ready to chug. No need to wait for a grant


----------



## raj.choppari2

aks85 said:


> Congratulations! So you are an onshore applicant?


Yes Mate I am an Onshore Applicant .. living in Melbourne


----------



## raj.choppari2

newbienz said:


> Even if there was no CO contact, the grant email gives the details of where it was processed
> 
> Cheers


sure Man... There was no CO contact as its a Direct Grant..... Its from GSM Adelaide... i got the Grant notification Email at 4.07PM AEST...
My time lines are 
ANZSCO: 233211... Metal Fabricator
EOI Lodged 25.04.2016
EOI Invited 26.04.2017
Visa Lodged: 30.04.2017
Medicals; 02.05.2017
Front Loaded All the Documents including Indian PCC, Australian Federal Police Check , Form 80,1221, Tax returns, Pay slips, bank statements,
Grant Date: 31.08.2017

Now i am out of 457 Visa,, Its been overriden the minute they sent me the grant email.
Thankseace:


----------



## raj.choppari2

abhishekv said:


> Nice, congrats. Which CO/GSM office was allocated? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It was from GSM Adelaide


----------



## raj.choppari2

yousufkhan said:


> -
> He mentioned direct grant which means no CO contact.


yes mate there was no CO contact or employment verification at all... i got direct grant email
and it was from GSM Adelaide 
Thanks


----------



## raj.choppari2

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Can you share your timeline and events?


ANZSCO: 322311... Metal Fabricator
EOI Lodged 25.04.2016
EOI Invited 26.04.2017
Visa Lodged: 30.04.2017
Medicals; 02.05.2017
Front Loaded All the Documents including Indian PCC, Australian Federal Police Check , Form 80,1221, Tax returns, Pay slips, bank statements,
Grant Date: 31.08.2017


----------



## raj.choppari2

abhishekv said:


> Nice, congrats. Which CO/GSM office was allocated? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Cant Tell you my Processed CO officer name ...But there is no CO contact its a Direct grant and its from GSM Adelaide
thanks


----------



## raj.choppari2

Kulwinder84 said:


> Congratulations Raj 22
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate


----------



## abhishekv

raj.choppari2 said:


> Cant Tell you my Processed CO officer name ...But there is no CO contact its a Direct grant and its from GSM Adelaide
> thanks


Cheers

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

sharma_1987 said:


> Great positivity Though I am going to complete 7th months next week and 6 months 20 days from CO contact.


Not so great reality!


----------



## nitinr2011

Hi all
Got letter of natural justice today, there is a bit confusion about the contact detail provided for my business. My consultant as given a wrong number by mistake. Also they have asked for some more proof. I am worried about it. And what are the chances of positive outcome if we receive this letter


----------



## NB

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all
> Got letter of natural justice today, there is a bit confusion about the contact detail provided for my business. My consultant as given a wrong number by mistake. Also they have asked for some more proof. I am worried about it. And what are the chances of positive outcome if we receive this letter


Due to the mistake of your agent, you will Be scrutinised more then other applicants would normally be subjected to.

As long as you have stated the facts truthfully and the company will vouch for the same, you have nothing to worry about

Give the correct contact numbers and give the additional evidence asked by the department 

Cheers


----------



## debeash

raj.choppari2 said:


> Hi Every one after 4 months of agony got my direct grant notificatiol email at 4.05 PM AEST
> Now happy days


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinr2011

newbienz said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Got letter of natural justice today, there is a bit confusion about the contact detail provided for my business. My consultant as given a wrong number by mistake. Also they have asked for some more proof. I am worried about it. And what are the chances of positive outcome if we receive this letter
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the mistake of your agent, you will Be scrutinised more then other applicants would normally be subjected to.
> 
> As long as you have stated the facts truthfully and the company will vouch for the same, you have nothing to worry about
> 
> Give the correct contact numbers and give the additional evidence asked by the department
> Y
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 Thank you, will provide the correct details and wait for the best.


----------



## Will.ong

Partner cancer history around 12 years ago.

Hello expats, I am new to this forum I have applied for 189 Visa application and today completed medical assessment at bupa center. 
My status got changed to Health clearance provided ? no action required



Where as my spouse status is Examinations ready for assessment ? no action required

I am worried because he was having testicular tumor in year 2000 which got recovered and never came back.

We have highlighted this to panel doctor. 
Please advise will this impact on my visa application?


----------



## dfrancis

AmazingTiger said:


> CO contacted today 08/31 and requested for US PCC. Application filed on 07/31. The rest of the details are in my signature.


Hi AmazingTiger

Were you in the US for more than 12 months?
The reason I ask this because I was there on two occasions for 3 months each. Was unsure if CO might contact for PCC. Although, I have seen that it is required only if you stay 12months + at any location.

Any inputs would help. Wish you the best as well

:smile:


----------



## NB

Will.ong said:


> Partner cancer history around 12 years ago.
> 
> Hello expats, I am new to this forum I have applied for 189 Visa application and today completed medical assessment at bupa center.
> My status got changed to Health clearance provided ? no action required
> 
> 
> 
> Where as my spouse status is Examinations ready for assessment ? no action required
> 
> I am worried because he was having testicular tumor in year 2000 which got recovered and never came back.
> 
> We have highlighted this to panel doctor.
> Please advise will this impact on my visa application?


Most likely your husband test results and case history would have been sent to a specialist panel for review 

You will have to wait patiently for them to submit the report

Keep checking the health link for any change in status 

Whether it will impact the visa application or not will depend on the outcome of the assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Will.ong

newbienz said:


> Will.ong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partner cancer history around 12 years ago.
> 
> Hello expats, I am new to this forum I have applied for 189 Visa application and today completed medical assessment at bupa center.
> My status got changed to Health clearance provided ? no action required
> 
> 
> 
> Where as my spouse status is Examinations ready for assessment ? no action required
> 
> I am worried because he was having testicular tumor in year 2000 which got recovered and never came back.
> 
> We have highlighted this to panel doctor.
> Please advise will this impact on my visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely your husband test results and case history would have been sent to a specialist panel for review
> 
> You will have to wait patiently for them to submit the report
> 
> Keep checking the health link for any change in status
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply.

Do we have to complete any medical tests before request? 

Or just to wait until they come back for more documents? 

Hope all is good and positive


----------



## NB

Will.ong said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do we have to complete any medical tests before request?
> 
> Or just to wait until they come back for more documents?
> 
> Hope all is good and positive


If you read the DIBP health link carefully, They have clearly written that no action is required from your end

No proactive unilateral action should be taken by you

Wait patiently for the department to tell you what you need to do next, if at all required.
Maybe he will also get a green light, as has happened in your case

Cheers


----------



## Will.ong

newbienz said:


> Will.ong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do we have to complete any medical tests before request?
> 
> Or just to wait until they come back for more documents?
> 
> Hope all is good and positive
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the DIBP health link, They have clearly written that no action is required from your end
> 
> No proactive action should be taken by you
> 
> Wait patiently for the department to tell you what you need to do next, if at all required.
> Maybe you will get a green light, as has happened in your case
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks .
We already have completed medical assessment for work visa 8 months ago..


----------



## NB

Will.ong said:


> Thanks .
> We already have completed medical assessment for work visa 8 months ago..


The medical requirements for a short term work visa and a permanent visa may be different 

Once you have a PR you have the option to get free or subsidised treatment at the government expense, which may not have been the case in the work visa

There is no point in out guessing the intentions of the department 

You have to wait patiently for the clearance 

Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger

dfrancis said:


> Hi AmazingTiger
> 
> Were you in the US for more than 12 months?
> The reason I ask this because I was there on two occasions for 3 months each. Was unsure if CO might contact for PCC. Although, I have seen that it is required only if you stay 12months + at any location.
> 
> Any inputs would help. Wish you the best as well


Yes, I have been in US for more than 12 months. In your case, the CO should not be expecting it. 

Best wishes to you as well !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## da_sa_12

Hi,

Did you front load Form80, 1221? I am told its optional & should be added only if asked by CO.

Can somebody clarify if form 80, 1221 are invariably asked from everybody if not front loaded?



AmazingTiger said:


> CO contacted today 08/31 and requested for US PCC. Application filed on 07/31. The rest of the details are in my signature.


----------



## da_sa_12

Hi, 

How did you get ICICI Travel card? I am being asked a flight ticket. did you arrange for this?

Alternatively, Can i use my ICICI Bank debit card to pay the same amount AUD 6488?




chvarma80 said:


> 6488AUD will be charged, I don't know about the other charges.


----------



## manpan18

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you front load Form80, 1221? I am told its optional & should be added only if asked by CO.
> 
> Can somebody clarify if form 80, 1221 are invariably asked from everybody if not front loaded?


Mostly but not always.


----------



## sharma1981

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you front load Form80, 1221? I am told its optional & should be added only if asked by CO.
> 
> Can somebody clarify if form 80, 1221 are invariably asked from everybody if not front loaded?


Brrrrrrrrrrrnggggggggggg

Lazy agent indicator ...............

Upload the forms at the earliest else brace for delay !!!


----------



## dfrancis

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you front load Form80, 1221? I am told its optional & should be added only if asked by CO.
> 
> Can somebody clarify if form 80, 1221 are invariably asked from everybody if not front loaded?


Hi da_sa_12

Here you go with the link:
Applicant documents 

According to the this, within the Character Documents section, it says - Additional character documents, if applicable. I believe that has led you to believe it is optional.

However, once you click that - it says
Providing the following documents with your application often assists in reducing processing times.
Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)

So there you have it. It assists reducing the processing times, so I do not see any reason why you shouldn't be uploading it upfront mate.

Hope this helps. Cheers:smile:


----------



## AmazingTiger

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you front load Form80, 1221? I am told its optional & should be added only if asked by CO.
> 
> Can somebody clarify if form 80, 1221 are invariably asked from everybody if not front loaded?


I had attached form 80 and 1221. My recommendation : load it. Do not wait.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## manuks007

Hi All,

I am new to the forum but have been following it for sometime now.

I lodged my 189 visa application on 30th Jan 2017 and last update from CO was on 14th Feb 2017. After that there is no response from CO till now(more than 6 months). When I checked with my agency they informed me that there are a lot of people who applied before me and are still waiting for Visa grant. Even in the DIBP website I can see that they have increased the processing time to 11-15 months. 

But while going through this forum I can see that a lot of people who applied after me have already got their visa granted. So just want to know am I am the only one, in this forum, waiting for this long? Please find below my details.

Visa subclass 189
ANZSCO code - 261112 - Systems Analyst
Total points - 75
Visa Application Lodged - Jan 30 2017 
CO Contact - 14 Feb 2017 (For medicals and PCC)

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## gaps.jaini

dfrancis said:


> Hi da_sa_12
> 
> Here you go with the link:
> Applicant documents
> 
> According to the this, within the Character Documents section, it says - Additional character documents, if applicable. I believe that has led you to believe it is optional.


Should I upload for both - main applicant and partner? Thanks.


----------



## parth1310

gaps.jaini said:


> Should I upload for both - main applicant and partner? Thanks.


That will be advisable.


----------



## TravelWorld

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum but have been following it for sometime now.
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 30th Jan 2017 and last update from CO was on 14th Feb 2017. After that there is no response from CO till now(more than 6 months). When I checked with my agency they informed me that there are a lot of people who applied before me and are still waiting for Visa grant. Even in the DIBP website I can see that they have increased the processing time to 11-15 months.
> 
> But while going through this forum I can see that a lot of people who applied after me have already got their visa granted. So just want to know am I am the only one, in this forum, waiting for this long? Please find below my details.
> 
> Visa subclass 189
> ANZSCO code - 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Total points - 75
> Visa Application Lodged - Jan 30 2017
> CO Contact - 14 Feb 2017 (For medicals and PCC)
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


1. Yes there are a lot of people waiting so you can find your comfort or despair in that fact

2. People are getting grants from all over the timeline - mid to late 2016 to as soon as May 2017. The ones getting the recent grants are the ones who front and over-loaded all their documents and were not contacted by CO and are cases of direct grants. You can make your own conclusions by going on immitracker and lodging your case there as well (but don't take it too seriously!)

That is the general trend. That being said, there is nothing certain and you might get your grant tomorrow or might have to wait it out. So chill and don't beat yourself up over it - things will happen when they do 

Cheers!


----------



## JasonAMGF1

What proof of relationship document did you upload before the CO asked for further proof of relationship? I want to get a feeling of how much proof do we need to submit to them.


----------



## seanzyc

JasonAMGF1 said:


> What proof of relationship document did you upload before the CO asked for further proof of relationship? I want to get a feeling of how much proof do we need to submit to them.


Refer to DIBP's list below:
Proof that your relationship is genuine and continuing
https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/partner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx


----------



## parth1310

JasonAMGF1 said:


> What proof of relationship document did you upload before the CO asked for further proof of relationship? I want to get a feeling of how much proof do we need to submit to them.


I have the following with me:

- Marriage Certificate, and an affidavit
- Joint statements for past (overseas) and current (Australian) bank accounts and credit cards
- Joint Health insurance. past (Overseas) and current (Australian)
- Joint leases and rent receipts- 3 homes 
- Joint asset ownership- Car in Aus, House overseas

Also have the following secondary documents (not sure if required, though)
- Photographs covering dating period, wedding, and post-marriage (total 8 years).
- Call records, SMS transcripts, emails for the past 8 years.


I am only submitting the marriage certificate, the affidavit (for name change), and a couple of joint statements. Wont bother with anything else till the CO asks for further proof.


----------



## AmazingTiger

parth1310 said:


> I have the following with me:
> 
> - Marriage Certificate, and an affidavit
> - Joint statements for past (overseas) and current (Australian) bank accounts and credit cards
> - Joint Health insurance. past (Overseas) and current (Australian)
> - Joint leases and rent receipts- 3 homes
> - Joint asset ownership- Car in Aus, House overseas
> 
> Also have the following secondary documents (not sure if required, though)
> - Photographs covering dating period, wedding, and post-marriage (total 8 years).
> - Call records, SMS transcripts, emails for the past 8 years.
> 
> 
> I am only submitting the marriage certificate, the affidavit (for name change), and a couple of joint statements. Wont bother with anything else till the CO asks for further proof.


In the DIBP link it says provide as many of these documents as possible. 

If you have these documents handy as you say, IMHO, you should be uploading them to strengthen your case and not wait for a CO contact, which could cause delays.

I have uploaded rental lease for last three years, intl+domestic travel tickets, marriage certificate, marriage invitation cards and emails, medical insurance, medical expense statements, car insurance, albums of pictures summarizing pretty much every year of our marriage starting with our wedding, copies of spouse visa obtained for other countries and current joint bank account statements.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

AmazingTiger said:


> In the DIBP link it says provide as many of these documents as possible.
> 
> If you have these documents handy as you say, IMHO, you should be uploading them to strengthen your case and not wait for a CO contact, which could cause delays.
> 
> I have uploaded rental lease for last three years, intl+domestic travel tickets, marriage certificate, marriage invitation cards and emails, medical insurance, medical expense statements, car insurance, albums of pictures summarizing pretty much every year of our marriage starting with our wedding, copies of spouse visa obtained for other countries and current joint bank account statements.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I am already on a 457 visa with my partner as a dependent. I provided minimal documents back then, and just assuming should not be an issue now.


----------



## Shashikv

dfrancis said:


> Hi AmazingTiger
> 
> Were you in the US for more than 12 months?
> The reason I ask this because I was there on two occasions for 3 months each. Was unsure if CO might contact for PCC. Although, I have seen that it is required only if you stay 12months + at any location.
> 
> Any inputs would help. Wish you the best as well
> 
> :smile:


PCC needed only for the stays beyond one year ( 12 months or more ) for the last 10 years only.
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/will-i-be-asked-to-have-a-police-check


----------



## NB

Got my grant today

Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true

The centre was Adelaide

Took just more then a month for processing 

Thank all members for their good wishes

Cheers


----------



## tarungupta1688

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Amamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations brother

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you get ICICI Travel card? I am being asked a flight ticket. did you arrange for this?
> 
> Alternatively, Can i use my ICICI Bank debit card to pay the same amount AUD 6488?


Debit card will not work. I paid with credit card. In Hyderabad ICICI is giving travel card without Visa/tickets, but you need to give a letter that is stating you are using the card for fees payment.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers




Congratulations and all The best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Nice. Congrats

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Hey...congrats fellow traveller...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congrats buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!! Your timelines, please.


----------



## Kulwinder84

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers




Congratulations..
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sharma_1987 said:


> Congratulations!! Your timelines, please.



EOI lodged May 2017 70 points 261313

Applied End July 2017

Direct grant 1 Sep

Cheers


----------



## markymark5

newbienz said:


> Applied End July 2017
> 
> Direct grant 1 Sep
> 
> Cheers


Congrats!


----------



## Anamica23

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


eace:eace:eace: Congrats


----------



## ArGo

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations mate! Cheers

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations !!


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers




Congrats brother... looks like Adelaide is the only office processing visa in a decent pace ! Brisbane is very silent .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Congrats on you Direct Grant 

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## sara26

Congrats Newbienz 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba

congrats Newbienz


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Wow congrats! Fastest indeed!

You are the first one I heard from 26/07 invitees!

Enjoy! :cool2:


----------



## shalinjames

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


That's awesome, 
Congratulations, 
All the best for further proceedings 
It would be great if keep contributing to this community... 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## Kazana

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers




Congrats Newbienz!!! I feel happy for you. Please guide those who haven got grants n invites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Congratulations my friend.

I was waiting for you to be the next. All the best for the journey ahead.

For everyone who has second thought on whether you should load all required docs, this is why...
Send in everything they say and everything they don't say.



newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


PS. I don't suppose you will update the immitracker, will you?


----------



## NB

shalinjames said:


> That's awesome,
> Congratulations,
> All the best for further proceedings
> It would be great if keep contributing to this community...
> 
> Best is yet to come!



My debt to the forum is still unpaid
Infact with this quick grant , it has increased

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

newbienz said:


> My debt to the forum is still unpaid
> Infact with this quick grant , it has increased
> 
> Cheers


please add your case to immitracker it would give hope for people who look at it


----------



## Panda112

The question is, will he though?



Anamica23 said:


> please add your case to immitracker it would give hope for people who look at it


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Hey Buddy !!!

Many congrats.

You are a live proof that pro-activeness works in case of delayed processing also. I am sure you are going to set an example for the same.

Once again .. Many congrats and best wishes for future !!!

Cheers !!!


----------



## NB

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Wow congrats! Fastest indeed!
> 
> You are the first one I heard from 26/07 invitees!
> 
> Enjoy! :cool2:


Till yesterday I was worried as Even Tiger who was one of the last of those who had applied in end July posted he got CO Contact and I had no information whatsoever

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

Nobody got co contact who lodged their application in August, does this means they are now processing only applications till July 31?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

newbienz said:


> Till yesterday I was worried as Even Tiger who was one of the last of those who had applied in end July posted he got CO Contact and I had no information whatsoever
> 
> Cheers




Congratulations! I have too applied on 28/7 with all docs front loaded. Did u get an immi commencement email?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

newbienz said:


> My debt to the forum is still unpaid
> Infact with this quick grant , it has increased
> 
> Cheers


Could you please share a summary of your journey and the challenges you faced, if any? if might help new members here.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Hey many many congrats buddy!! Well deserved and well done - you have helped so many ppl on the group ....God bless!!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

newbienz said:


> Till yesterday I was worried as Even Tiger who was one of the last of those who had applied in end July posted he got CO Contact and I had no information whatsoever
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate! 

And my wait goes on even without employment points claim and being onshore.


----------



## NB

braich.abhijeet said:


> Could you please share a summary of your journey and the challenges you faced, if any? if might help new members here.
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> Work Experience: 5 points
> PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72
> PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
> PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
> PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
> PTE Exam 3: Result Awaited (31 Aug)
> ACS Applied: 19th July
> ACS Received: 11th Aug


Mine was a very short journey
Started in May 2017 Ended in September 2017
PTE-ACS-EOI-ITA-Visa Lodge-DOC Upload-Grant

Just made sure that each evidence was in place and was impeccable
I am a stickler for rules and did not take any shortcut even where other members has succeeded

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## NB

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations! I have too applied on 28/7 with all docs front loaded. Did u get an immi commencement email?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No.

It was a direct grant

Cheers


----------



## NB

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Wow congrats! Fastest indeed!
> 
> You are the first one I heard from 26/07 invitees!
> 
> Enjoy! :cool2:


I wanted to be the fastest in the year but someone with just 6 days processing time beat me to it

Will try to beat The green card record which is the next target

Cheers


----------



## varununi7

newbienz said:


> I wanted to be the fastest in the year but someone with just 6 days processing time beat me to it
> 
> Cheers




Enjoy ur day! I know this 6 day grant person personally 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688

Thats still an achievement, please give us aome tips for direct grant 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## markymark5

newbienz said:


> No.
> 
> It was a direct grant
> 
> Cheers


Since you're already in AU, you're automatically a Permanent Resident. Although technically you still need to go to Immigration right?


----------



## Rohit R

That was quick !! Congratulations dude and good luck !! 



newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

tarungupta1688 said:


> Thats still an achievement, please give us aome tips for direct grant
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Don't fabricate any documents especially RNR

Make sure all your experience evidence is in place from multiple sources. Give no reason to the CO to doubt your claims and hence AHC calls

Check each form several times before submitting

Uploading documents should not be done in a hurry.
Take your own sweet time

Dont blindly follow anyone including me, as each case in unique
Use my experience only as guideline

Dont take any short cuts even where others have succeeded.
Be a stickler for rules
When in doubt, submit more evidence

And above all help others as good wishes from them help you a lot

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congrats...!!!


----------



## GANEWAN

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers



Congrats mate ,its always a good news when people getting the grants .

again all the very best


----------



## jazz25

Guys,
I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## da_sa_12

Congrats Mate!

Could you detail all the documents you frontloaded
Did you add form80 & 1221 as well?

Cheers



newbienz said:


> EOI lodged May 2017 70 points 261313
> 
> Applied End July 2017
> 
> Direct grant 1 Sep
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

markymark5 said:


> Since you're already in AU, you're automatically a Permanent Resident. Although technically you still need to go to Immigration right?


No more action to be taken by me as far as I know

But to be safe, Will post a question soon on the forum, on what all I have to do post the grant

Cheers


----------



## knagelli

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations!!


----------



## sharma1981

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Wonderful

Many congrats buddy !!!!


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> No more action to be taken by me as far as I know
> 
> But to be safe, Will post a question soon on the forum, on what all I have to do post the grant
> 
> Cheers


Hi

Forgot to ask

Did they give any IED for you? Technically it doesn't matter for you though.


----------



## abhishekv

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Nice, congrats to you too. Today and yesterday seem to be quite positive days

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## gangter

newbienz said:


> Don't fabricate any documents especially RNR
> 
> Make sure all your experience evidence is in place from multiple sources. Give no reason to the CO to doubt your claims and hence AHC calls
> 
> Check each form several times before submitting
> 
> Uploading documents should not be done in a hurry.
> Take your own sweet time
> 
> Dont blindly follow anyone including me, as each case in unique
> Use my experience only as guideline
> 
> Dont take any short cuts even where others have succeeded.
> Be a stickler for rules
> When in doubt, submit more evidence
> 
> And above all help others as good wishes from them help you a lot
> 
> Cheers


CONGRATULATIONS .. FREN .. :second:


----------



## jazz25

da_sa_12 said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> Could you detail all the documents you frontloaded
> Did you add form80 & 1221 as well?
> 
> Cheers


Thank so much 
I had taken services of an immigration agent. At the time of visa grant, we loaded all the required documents except US PCC (I hadn't received it at that point of time), Form 80 and Form 1221.
I had a CO contact requesting US PCC and Form 80. No CO contact after that.


----------



## satban

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> ....
> 
> Cheers




Congrats- good to see grants coming through on Friday 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations


----------



## gangter

sharma1981 said:


> wonderful
> 
> many congrats buddy !!!!


can i have your timeline .. I am from vizag


----------



## sharma1981

gangter said:


> can i have your timeline .. I am from vizag


Was this msg for me OR aks85?


----------



## satban

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> 
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> 
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.




Congrats - hopefully September will clear some backlog. Have not seen an active Friday like this in months.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

satban said:


> Congrats - hopefully September will clear some backlog. Have not seen an active Friday like this in months.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. August has been good, and I'm positive September would be better. I believe things would be back to normal in next few months.


----------



## mark789

Congrats for your special news. 

Hope all of us will get grant soon 

Thanks




newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Congratulations. Couldn't be more excited.

Best of luck for your journey ahead. Thank you both for your valuable support to the forum. Hope to hear more from you about your journey ahead and wishing you luck.

Keep the beer chilled in down under. We'll join you in summer. 




aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.





newbienz said:


> Don't fabricate any documents especially RNR
> 
> Make sure all your experience evidence is in place from multiple sources. Give no reason to the CO to doubt your claims and hence AHC calls
> 
> Check each form several times before submitting
> 
> Uploading documents should not be done in a hurry.
> Take your own sweet time
> 
> Dont blindly follow anyone including me, as each case in unique
> Use my experience only as guideline
> 
> Dont take any short cuts even where others have succeeded.
> Be a stickler for rules
> When in doubt, submit more evidence
> 
> And above all help others as good wishes from them help you a lot
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

*Next invitation rounds*

Next invitation dates

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2

Previous results

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-august-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## iconsydney

Congo Brother, could you please share your Initial entry date also to get little perspective. 



newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mark789

Hello Friends, 

Just an emotional guess, not sure whether it worked for all people:

I have seen that those people are getting "Immi Assessment Commencement" email from CO are getting grants very slowly as compared to other who has been contacted by CO for additional documents. This refers that, if you have document shortage, then you might be in good touch with CO. In some case, you might get grant quickly as well. This proves in some cases, decision ready file is not a guaranteed position to be processed earlier than who hasn't uploaded all files. However, it does not work for same. I see many people who has got the commencement email, still waiting for grants and on the other hand June-july candidates are getting grants. Its important that, In the commencement email, no additional document is requested which means till that date, no further document is required otherwise it would have been requested by CO. 

Also, another fact, 189 invitation quota increased from 1000 to 1750 as per DIBP website. Which means they are now inviting more applicants than last two means. Does that mean, at least portion of the backlog files have been cleared. 

Sorry for long text, but would be happy if you share your views with me.


----------



## jazz25

Panda112 said:


> Congratulations. Couldn't be more excited.
> 
> Best of luck for your journey ahead. Thank you both for your valuable support to the forum. Hope to hear more from you about your journey ahead and wishing you luck.
> 
> Keep the beer chilled in down under. We'll join you in summer.


Thanks so much buddy! Will share my experiences as things move..
Good luck for your grant too. I'm sure it's on the way, and would knock your door anytime.


----------



## gangter

sharma1981 said:


> Was this msg for me OR aks85?


For u @ Sharma


----------



## iconsydney

Congo Brother, To get a little perspective could you also share your Initial entry date with us please.


----------



## sharma1981

gangter said:


> For u @ Sharma


VISA lodged 27th July for 2613. No CO contact as of now.


----------



## iconsydney

Congo Brother, To get a little perspective could you also share your Initial entry date with us please.



aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## gangter

sharma1981 said:


> VISA lodged 27th July for 2613. No CO contact as of now.


I lodged my VISA application on 24/7/17
all documents front loaded including 80 &1221.
on 23/8/17 Co contact : requested PTE score from official site
Replied on same day and IP pressed on 24/8/17.

Checked with employers, no verification also.

"assessment in progress".. I know am expecting too early.. but how long will the CO take to review my document? Will he/she be reviewing it after 28 days cycle?


----------



## aks80

*Congrats*

Congrats newbienz and aks85. Best of luck to you both on next steps.


----------



## sharma1981

gangter said:


> I lodged my VISA application on 24/7/17
> all documents front loaded including 80 &1221.
> on 23/8/17 Co contact : requested PTE score from official site
> Replied on same day and IP pressed on 24/8/17.
> 
> Checked with employers, no verification also.
> 
> "assessment in progress".. I know am expecting too early.. but how long will the CO take to review my document? Will he/she be reviewing it after 28 days cycle?


I wish i could answer here but i hope CO comes back at your case quickly. Just wait patiently. You are clearly in stage "In Progress"

Did you get any Commencement email?


----------



## gangter

sharma1981 said:


> I wish i could answer here but i hope CO comes back at your case quickly. Just wait patiently. You are clearly in stage "In Progress"
> 
> Did you get any Commencement email?


No there was no commencement email but an email for Information requested.

It was actually my mistake while booking my PTE, I intentionally did not tick on " send your score to DIBP" option.

I claimed 20 from PTE and overall 75 pts


----------



## jazz25

mark789 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just an emotional guess, not sure whether it worked for all people:
> 
> I have seen that those people are getting "Immi Assessment Commencement" email from CO are getting grants very slowly as compared to other who has been contacted by CO for additional documents. This refers that, if you have document shortage, then you might be in good touch with CO. In some case, you might get grant quickly as well. This proves in some cases, decision ready file is not a guaranteed position to be processed earlier than who hasn't uploaded all files. However, it does not work for same. I see many people who has got the commencement email, still waiting for grants and on the other hand June-july candidates are getting grants. Its important that, In the commencement email, no additional document is requested which means till that date, no further document is required otherwise it would have been requested by CO.
> 
> Also, another fact, 189 invitation quota increased from 1000 to 1750 as per DIBP website. Which means they are now inviting more applicants than last two means. Does that mean, at least portion of the backlog files have been cleared.
> 
> Sorry for long text, but would be happy if you share your views with me.


Based on what we have observed so far, it doesn't happen the following way:



> I have seen that those people are getting "Immi Assessment Commencement" email from CO are getting grants very slowly as compared to other who has been contacted by CO for additional documents. This refers that, if you have document shortage, then you might be in good touch with CO. In some case, you might get grant quickly as well. This proves in some cases, decision ready file is not a guaranteed position to be processed earlier than who hasn't uploaded all files.


The "Immi Assessment Commencement" e-mail doesn't seem to have any role in the overall grant process.
Those who have submitted most number of documents stand better chances of getting grants sooner.
It's up to the CO to decide if he/she wants to do additional checks on the applicants, and this may result in either more document request, or employment verification.
So basically it's mostly unpredictable, but the suggestion here is that if one wants to go for faster grant, try to add more an more documents upfront so that CO is convinced about your claims in the applications.



> Also, another fact, 189 invitation quota increased from 1000 to 1750 as per DIBP website. Which means they are now inviting more applicants than last two means. Does that mean, at least portion of the backlog files have been cleared.


Overall visa ceiling for this year is same as past years. So I don't think this will have big impact. On the contrary, addition of New Zealand stream to PR visas in my view has slowed down the grant process.


----------



## jazz25

iconaseem said:


> Congo Brother, To get a little perspective could you also share your Initial entry date with us please.


Many Thanks !
My IED is 27-Mar-2018 (1 year from the date medicals were uploaded with DIBP).


----------



## aub123

Hi guys, 

I received both 189 and 190 invitations, Please advice me which one should I go with ?


----------



## sharma1981

aub123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received both 189 and 190 invitations, Please advice me which one should I go with ?


189 is better as it gives you freedom to work anywhere in Australia.

Your choice.


----------



## NB

aub123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received both 189 and 190 invitations, Please advice me which one should I go with ?


There is no doubt about which is better
It's 189
Relatively faster processing and as another member already pointed out freedom to live anywhere

Cheers


----------



## parth1310

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers




Congrats buddy. And keep up the good work on this forum.


----------



## jazz25

gangter said:


> No there was no commencement email but an email for Information requested.
> 
> It was actually my mistake while booking my PTE, I intentionally did not tick on " send your score to DIBP" option.
> 
> I claimed 20 from PTE and overall 75 pts


You would have had the option to send the score to DIBP after you got your PTE results. Anyways, better late than never. Good luck with your grant!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations newbienz! Direct grants are such a relief and once again all the very best mate.


----------



## gangter

aks85 said:


> You would have had the option to send the score to DIBP after you got your PTE results. Anyways, better late than never. Good luck with your grant!


I did not had that awareness ... 

I hope someone else will read this post and correct their ones, if required ..

Now for me is just patience game like many other fellow frens...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations mate aks85 ! All the very best in your OZ endeavors. Cheers


----------



## jazz25

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations mate aks85 ! All the very best in your OZ endeavors. Cheers


Thanks so much! Waiting eagerly to hear the grant news from you 
It should come up anytime now. All the best!


----------



## Gbatra

Congratulations guys, who all got their golden tickets today... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys

I have imported my application to my immi account. I can see my agent hasn't attached all the documents evidencing my employment history. Will it be ok If I go ahead and upload them by myself, through my account ?


----------



## gangter

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have imported my application to my immi account. I can see my agent hasn't attached all the documents evidencing my employment history. Will it be ok If I go ahead and upload them by myself, through my account ?


A wise advise, ask your agent to send you the soft copy of all documents he/she had attached.

Check them once and then go ahead...:tea:

Senior members can give a better input . am just a newbie


----------



## NB

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have imported my application to my immi account. I can see my agent hasn't attached all the documents evidencing my employment history. Will it be ok If I go ahead and upload them by myself, through my account ?


In my advise, you should never do that.
The moment you do that, you have absolved the agent from all his responsibilities 
If you feel any document is missing, discuss with the agent and persuade him to upload th same

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



chvarma80 said:


> Nobody got co contact who lodged their application in August, does this means they are now processing only applications till July 31?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Any comments on this?
I have observed in immitracker, nobody from August launch batch got CO contact!


----------



## NB

chvarma80 said:


> Any comments on this?
> I have observed in immitracker, nobody from August launch batch got CO contact!


It's too early for that

Most of the July batch also got CO contact around the 28 days time point

Cheers


----------



## gangter

newbienz said:


> It's too early for that
> 
> Most of the July batch also got CO contact around the 28 days time point
> 
> Cheers


Since I Pressed IP on 24/8/17, that means I will have co contact if any only after 28 working days ?


----------



## achalbarla

aks85 said:


> Many Thanks !
> My IED is 27-Mar-2018 (1 year from the date medicals were uploaded with DIBP).


Many Congratulation mate!!!!!

I have a quick question.
Ever since i lodged my application on 27th April and it is showing received and that status has not changed ever since.
Is it what is expected or should i contact DIBP as i accidentally made a group once but later deleted it i don`t think it can have any affect on my application, but it`s always good to have word of advice form the experts.

My time lines are mentioned below
_________________-__________________________________________
ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer

IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017
Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017
Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
India PCC positive result submitted 15 May 2017
CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited: "status shows received"


----------



## sumitgupta22

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you get ICICI Travel card? I am being asked a flight ticket. did you arrange for this?
> 
> Alternatively, Can i use my ICICI Bank debit card to pay the same amount AUD 6488?


No, Debit cards do not work there (as far as I know).

For travel card, the girl initially refused and asked for the VISA copy. But then I told her that I need this card for VISA fee payment only and asked her to contact the manager, she issued me the travel card after providing the copy of invitation mail.

HTH.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

aks85 said:


> Thanks so much! Waiting eagerly to hear the grant news from you
> It should come up anytime now. All the best!


Thank you so much buddy for your wishes and hopefully the wait should end for not just me but others as well and sincerely wish the same for everyone who had lodged the visa and waiting for the grant.

September started with the momentum one always aspires regarding grants. Apart from yours and newbienz, there are 4 other folks who updated on immitracker taking the count of today's grants to 6. Hopefully this gets better.


----------



## sharma1981

achalbarla said:


> Many Congratulation mate!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question.
> Ever since i lodged my application on 27th April and it is showing received and that status has not changed ever since.
> Is it what is expected or should i contact DIBP as i accidentally made a group once but later deleted it i don`t think it can have any affect on my application, but it`s always good to have word of advice form the experts.
> 
> My time lines are mentioned below
> _________________-__________________________________________
> ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer
> 
> IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
> IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
> EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
> PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
> PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
> EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
> Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
> Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017
> Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
> India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
> India PCC positive result submitted 15 May 2017
> CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited: "status shows received"


WHat do you mean you accidentally made a group?

No probs with status as "Receieved". Many people got direct grants with that status.


----------



## NB

gangter said:


> Since I Pressed IP on 24/8/17, that means I will have co contact if any only after 28 working days ?


Each CO would be following his own timeline and process 
When he will relook at cases for which he has requested information, will depend totally on him

Difficult to predict anything based on what another CO did for another member

I was commenting about newly lodged visa applications 

Cheers


----------



## achalbarla

sharma1981 said:


> WHat do you mean you accidentally made a group?
> 
> No probs with status as "Receieved". Many people got direct grants with that status.


If someone wants multiple VISA applications to be processed together a group can be created in the website itself.
Any ways thanks for the reply. Hope we all get our PR soon :fingerscrossed:

Cheers!!!


----------



## jazz25

achalbarla said:


> Many Congratulation mate!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question.
> Ever since i lodged my application on 27th April and it is showing received and that status has not changed ever since.
> Is it what is expected or should i contact DIBP as i accidentally made a group once but later deleted it i don`t think it can have any affect on my application, but it`s always good to have word of advice form the experts.
> 
> My time lines are mentioned below
> _________________-__________________________________________
> ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer
> 
> IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
> IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
> EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
> PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
> PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
> EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
> Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
> Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017
> Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
> India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
> India PCC positive result submitted 15 May 2017
> CO Contact/ Visa Grant Awaited: "status shows received"


Thank you 
If the status is still showing as "received" then in my opinion, you're heading for a direct grant. I believe CO is satisfied with your documents, and must be reviewing them.
If you contact the CO, either you'll not receive any response, or a standard response saying your application is in review. Please remember the official timelines for visa grant per last update is 11-15 months.

What do you mean by the following?


> i accidentally made a group once but later deleted it i don`t think it can have any affect on my application


----------



## gangter

newbienz said:


> Each CO would be following his own timeline and process
> When he will relook at cases for which he has requested information, will depend totally on him
> 
> Difficult to predict anything based on what another CO did for another member
> 
> I was commenting about newly lodged visa applications
> 
> Cheers



ON IMMItracker .. 5 grants today...


----------



## sumitgupta22

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratz newbienz... Happy for you :tea:


----------



## sumitgupta22

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## achalbarla

aks85 said:


> Thank you
> If the status is still showing as "received" then in my opinion, you're heading for a direct grant. I believe CO is satisfied with your documents, and must be reviewing them.
> If you contact the CO, either you'll not receive any response, or a standard response saying your application is in review. Please remember the official timelines for visa grant per last update is 11-15 months.
> 
> What do you mean by the following?


Hi Thanks for replying.
created group:- If someone wants multiple VISA applications to be processed together a group can be created in the website itself mentioning other application numbers. I don`t think this will have any impact!!!

Hope that CO does not ask for more documents sinceI didn`t want to take any chances hence uploaded documents more than it was necessary.  

Yes i checked the processing time have been increased to 11-15 months already spent 4 months waiting 7 more to go!!!!!:bounce:

Let`s c how it goes... :tea:

cheers!!!!


----------



## manpan18

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Awesome! Congrats buddy! Happy(est) Weekend!


----------



## gurimaan

no news coming for telecom network engineers on expat as well as on immitracker 
no contact

visa lodged 5th JUNE 2017


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


I hate you! Congrats buddy!


----------



## gurimaan

Congratulations to the guys who got their grant today .


----------



## Panda112

manpan18 said:


> I hate you! Congrats buddy!


Haha. Could you also pass me some of that hate. Maybe it'll work for me coz wishes aren't working.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations! Did you add your case to immitracker? If not then please do


----------



## NB

manpan18 said:


> I hate you! Congrats buddy!


But I love you 

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Haha. Could you also pass me some of that hate. Maybe it'll work for me coz wishes aren't working.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


I will hate you if you get the grant before me. Love you till then. Lol.


----------



## kennedy07

manpan18 said:


> I will hate you if you get the grant before me. Love you till then. Lol.


Get a room you guys!


----------



## Anamica23

Panda112 said:


> The question is, will he though?


if he doesnt i'll add it, adding a case is just a means to share info I believe


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Seems like DIBP is on roll today.. 1 more grant on immitracker.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panda112

But all I asked for was hate. His intentions doesn't seem, you know, straight. 



kennedy07 said:


> Get a room you guys!


----------



## omsaibaba

6 grants so far today...started well on 1st day


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17 - What does Global FB Qu/Resp mean?


----------



## Vemulurin

Glad to see September Month started off well with 7 grants in 189. Hope this trend continues and i hope that i will get my grant sooooooon............


----------



## gangter

Vemulurin said:


> Glad to see September Month started off well with 7 grants in 189. Hope this trend continues and i hope that i will get my grant sooooooon............


Why did CO contact you for the second time?


----------



## DeanB

Vemulurin said:


> Glad to see September Month started off well with 7 grants in 189. Hope this trend continues and i hope that i will get my grant sooooooon............


One of the seven grants is from Brisbane!
Hope it's a sign that Brisbane is done with it's hibernation! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gangter

DeanB said:


> One of the seven grants is from Brisbane!
> Hope it's a sign that Brisbane is done with it's hibernation! :fingerscrossed:


Dear,

I saw many cases where the first CO is Brisbane .. which is in my case too ..

but the grant came for the same person from Adelaide ..

I really dunno how this total system works . its a big mystery.

For example, some gets CO allocation in 10 days , some in 28 days and some after 4 months .. 

All predictions are only good till documentation .. when it comes to DIBP.. all predictions are (zero)..


----------



## Vemulurin

gangter said:


> Why did CO contact you for the second time?


Unfortunately, i missed to mark one check box in Form 80 

Co asked me to answer and upload it again. My bad luck


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Many congratulations Newbienz..


----------



## rvd

aks85 said:


> Thanks so much! Waiting eagerly to hear the grant news from you
> It should come up anytime now. All the best!


Many congratulations aks85..


----------



## sharma1981

Vemulurin said:


> Unfortunately, i missed to mark one check box in Form 80
> 
> Co asked me to answer and upload it again. My bad luck


whoops ... what did you miss?

Hope CO comes back fast


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Maverick_VJ said:


> Thank you so much buddy for your wishes and hopefully the wait should end for not just me but others as well and sincerely wish the same for everyone who had lodged the visa and waiting for the grant.
> 
> September started with the momentum one always aspires regarding grants. Apart from yours and newbienz, there are 4 other folks who updated on immitracker taking the count of today's grants to 6. Hopefully this gets better.


Whoa Whoa ! Immitracker reporting 8 grants and adding aks85 and newbienz, a total of 10 grants for the day. This is the highest number recorded in recent times (inclusive of immitracker and I know normally this is higher than that). Quite a good start to September. Godspeed


----------



## kritika.cha

After 5 months received visa grant on 31 Aug 2017


Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
Visa Grant: 31 Aug 2017


----------



## jazz25

kritika.cha said:


> After 5 months received visa grant on 31 Aug 2017
> 
> 
> Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
> EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
> Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
> ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
> PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
> Visa Grant: 31 Aug 2017


Congratulations


----------



## sharma1981

kritika.cha said:


> After 5 months received visa grant on 31 Aug 2017
> 
> 
> Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
> EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
> Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
> ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
> PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
> Visa Grant: 31 Aug 2017


Congrats

SO there were no CO contacts in between? Whats your IED?


----------



## nabzz

newbienz said:


> EOI lodged May 2017 70 points 261313
> 
> Applied End July 2017
> 
> Direct grant 1 Sep
> 
> Cheers


have a question, whats a direct grant? And whats the criteria for getting a direct grant?


----------



## sharma1981

nabzz said:


> have a question, whats a direct grant? And whats the criteria for getting a direct grant?


a) Its when you lodge VISA and then directly get VISA confirmation letters without any CO contact
b) In order to get, provide everything as per document checklist so that CO has no reason to ask you for something. This includes all docs, meds, PCC etc.


----------



## omsaibaba

nabzz said:


> have a question, whats a direct grant? And whats the criteria for getting a direct grant?


Direct grant is after uploading documents if your CO grants you visa without asking for any further documents or proofs.

No crieria for direct grant, you need to upload all manadatory documents before your CO view your case


----------



## Seeingnolight

Hi, I applied 10th May and receieved contact from CO on 20th July asking for more info, I replied in July and no news since. 
It looks like you should be ok and they're just processing your application - it's better that you had no CO contact.
I hope to get my visa soon


----------



## NB

nabzz said:


> have a question, whats a direct grant? And whats the criteria for getting a direct grant?


A direct grant is just an expression
It's just like another grant.
The criteria is just that the application should be complete in all respects so that CO does not need to contact the applicant and sends him the grant directly

A grant received after CO contact is also same just to be clear

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



kritika.cha said:


> After 5 months received visa grant on 31 Aug 2017
> 
> 
> Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
> EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
> Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
> ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
> PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
> Visa Grant: 31 Aug 2017


Have you contacted by CO during the process?


----------



## Seeingnolight

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Seems like DIBP is on roll today.. 1 more grant on immitracker.. :fingerscrossed:


Hi, what is immitracker and how can I track how many grants they gave and when and for what job?? Help!!


----------



## jaguar123

I have attached required documents. After how much time CO is allocated.


----------



## omsaibaba

11 grants today so far...sept started with bang..hope they continue the momentum..god please please show ur grace on us..


----------



## NB

jaguar123 said:


> I have attached required documents. After how much time CO is allocated.


Most members in the July batch posted getting CO contact in about 28 days of filing application 

Cheers


----------



## omsaibaba

jaguar123 said:


> I have attached required documents. After how much time CO is allocated.


no one can say that.. from 7 days to 7 months


----------



## nabzz

oh ok that makes sense. How rare are these?


----------



## jaguar123

After attaching documents Do I need to do anything in order to confirm that I have updated all required documents. There are fields like Australian education , which I have left blank, not related to me. How does the CO confirms that I am done with attaching all docs.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Seeingnolight said:


> Hi, what is immitracker and how can I track how many grants they gave and when and for what job?? Help!!


Immitracker is a community tool, where people volunteer update their progress during various stages, so that it will guide as a tentative trend for all applicants. Popular belief is around 10% of all applicants will login to this site and update their details.
I recommend you to create a case in the tracker with your details, it is just like creating a facebook account.


----------



## NB

jaguar123 said:


> After attaching documents Do I need to do anything in order to confirm that I have updated all required documents. There are fields like Australian education , which I have left blank, not related to me. How does the CO confirms that I am done with attaching all docs.


During the initial uploading of documents, there is no system of you confirming that you have uploaded all the documents 

You upload them and wait patiently for CO to ask for further documents or the grant letter

Cheers


----------



## kritika.cha

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats
> 
> SO there were no CO contacts in between? Whats your IED?


yeah it was direct grant, IED is 1 March 2018


----------



## sharma1981

jaguar123 said:


> After attaching documents Do I need to do anything in order to confirm that I have updated all required documents. There are fields like Australian education , which I have left blank, not related to me. How does the CO confirms that I am done with attaching all docs.




CO can come looking for docs anytime after you make the VISA fee payment. When he/she comes looking no one knows but it ranges from 1 day to any number of days. He/She will look for docs and if he/she doesn't find anything he/she will contact you.


----------



## Dijamk

Congratulations aks85 and newbienz.. Your contribution to this group has been phenomenal.. Do keep up the good work..


----------



## jaguar123

newbienz said:


> During the initial uploading of documents, there is no system of you confirming that you have uploaded all the documents
> 
> You upload them and wait patiently for CO to ask for further documents or the grant letter
> 
> Cheers



 Thanks for your support Dear


----------



## sharma1981

kritika.cha said:


> yeah it was direct grant, IED is 1 March 2018


Whats your ANZ code


----------



## aks80

newbienz said:


> A direct grant is just an expression
> It's just like another grant.
> The criteria is just that the application should be complete in all respects so that CO does not need to contact the applicant and sends him the grant directly
> 
> A grant received after CO contact is also same just to be clear
> 
> Cheers


To your credit, I see that you are still not singing praises of direct grant. Of course, it is always good to get one without CO contact.


----------



## kritika.cha

sharma1981 said:


> Whats your ANZ code


I had posted the ANZSCO in my earlier posts. Anyways it is 234111.


----------



## bulop

newbienz said:


> nabzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> have a question, whats a direct grant? And whats the criteria for getting a direct grant?
> 
> 
> 
> A direct grant is just an expression
> It's just like another grant.
> The criteria is just that the application should be complete in all respects so that CO does not need to contact the applicant and sends him the grant directly
> 
> A grant received after CO contact is also same just to be clear
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Congrats brother. I also applied with all docs uploaded upfront. No co contact yet.


----------



## Vemulurin

sharma1981 said:


> whoops ... what did you miss?
> 
> Hope CO comes back fast


I have missed one under Part K [ Question # 36]


----------



## sharma1981

Vemulurin said:


> I have missed one under Part K [ Question # 36]


Hmmmm ... that's character declarations. 

Shows how careful the CO is .... anyways Congrats !!!!


----------



## gangter

sharma1981 said:


> Hmmmm ... that's character declarations.
> 
> Shows how careful the CO is .... anyways Congrats !!!!



I am feeling like laughing .. but seriously ... after 1 month if there is no CO contact. people get frustrated after seeing other guys getting CO contacts.. at that time they feel atleast they are aware that their cases are viewed.

When the other party gets direct grant.. the one messing with CO feels why we did such blunder mistakes ..

LMAO


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Vemulurin said:


> I have missed one under Part K [ Question # 36]


I may be laughing, but now i fear i may miss something. On a lighter note what checkbox did you forgot actually?


----------



## dfrancis

First of all..Congrats Aks and Newbienz...you guys have been phenomenal in helping out other folks and as a believer in some Karma( not undermining the work you guys have put in), what goes around, comes back around... 

Secondly, I see a lot of folks who are using the help of an external agent. Thought would be a good idea to lay down what I believe my agent has uploaded and see if anything is amiss. It would help many folks, for whom the agent is the supreme...lol...

*Applicant:*
Identity documents- Passport
Skills Assesment - Engineers Australia
Age- Passport, 10th Marks Card
English Language Skills- IELTS
Qualifications- MBA and BE
Documents about relationships- Marriage Certificate
Employer's Docs- Offer Letter, Relieving Letter, Form16s, Bank Statements, Appraisal Lette, Salary Slips( of all the ones available)
*
Documents for Partner*
Identity Doc- Passport and DL
Documents on Relationship- Marriage Certificate
Employer's Docs- Offer Letter, Relieving Letter, Form16s, Bank Statements, Appraisal Lette, Salary Slips( of all the ones available)
English Language Skills- IELTS ( competent English)
Skills Assesment- ACS

*Dependents under 18*
Identify Document- Passport
Proof of Relationship- Birth Certificate

Pending Docs to be uploaded:
Form 80,1221, PCC's ( my wife has got it done), Health Certificate

The agent has mentioned that he would be uploading the Form80,1221s today.
Emails I have received: "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received"

So, Respected members- am I covered?. Hopefully, would help a lot of others on the thread who have gone through agents as well.

Regards


----------



## abhishekv

kritika.cha said:


> After 5 months received visa grant on 31 Aug 2017
> 
> 
> Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
> EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
> Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
> ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
> PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
> Visa Grant: 31 Aug 2017


Congrats. Is it an auspicious day in Australia today, looking at the no of grants. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

dfrancis said:


> First of all..Congrats Aks and Newbienz...you guys have been phenomenal in helping out other folks and as a believer in some Karma( not undermining the work you guys have put in), what goes around, comes back around...
> 
> Secondly, I see a lot of folks who are using the help of an external agent. Thought would be a good idea to lay down what I believe my agent has uploaded and see if anything is amiss. It would help many folks, for whom the agent is the supreme...lol...
> 
> *Applicant:*
> Identity documents- Passport
> Skills Assesment - Engineers Australia
> Age- Passport, 10th Marks Card
> English Language Skills- IELTS
> Qualifications- MBA and BE
> Documents about relationships- Marriage Certificate
> Employer's Docs- Offer Letter, Relieving Letter, Form16s, Bank Statements, Appraisal Lette, Salary Slips( of all the ones available)
> *
> Documents for Partner*
> Identity Doc- Passport and DL
> Documents on Relationship- Marriage Certificate
> Employer's Docs- Offer Letter, Relieving Letter, Form16s, Bank Statements, Appraisal Lette, Salary Slips( of all the ones available)
> English Language Skills- IELTS ( competent English)
> Skills Assesment- ACS
> 
> *Dependents under 18*
> Identify Document- Passport
> Proof of Relationship- Birth Certificate
> 
> Pending Docs to be uploaded:
> Form 80,1221, PCC's ( my wife has got it done), Health Certificate
> 
> The agent has mentioned that he would be uploading the Form80,1221s today.
> Emails I have received: "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received"
> 
> So, Respected members- am I covered?. Hopefully, would help a lot of others on the thread who have gone through agents as well.
> 
> Regards


I think you are good with above list. Upload the pending ones ASAP.

Also, if you have old passports then attach the scans of those as well with Travel stamps (any VISA etc)


----------



## NB

aks80 said:


> To your credit, I see that you are still not singing praises of direct grant. Of course, it is always good to get one without CO contact.


I always said and still maintain that Direct grant is just an expression and that too over hyped
Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you
The fastest grant ever reported on the forum was recently when it was granted in 6 days and that was with a CO conatct
So that shatters the myth that CO Contact invariably leads to delays

I took 10-12 days to upload the documents, and had a CO been allocated earlier, in all probability he would have contacted me for the missing documents 
But I did not care for that and uploaded documents only when I was sure of what I was doing

Cheers


----------



## dfrancis

Thanks Sharma1981...Trust you are doing well buddy.

Another doubt: When you are giving the permission to the agent to receive communications on your behalf, what are the questions we have to be asking them.

1) Check whether all the docs have been uploaded perfectly.
2) Always check if there has been a CO allocation.

Any other queries that we should be asking them. Members who have gone the individual route can add more inputs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dfrancis

newbienz said:


> I always said and still maintain that Direct grant is just an expression and that too over hyped
> Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you
> The fastest grant ever reported on the forum was recently when it was granted in 6 days and that was with a CO conatct
> So that shatters the myth that CO Contact invariably leads to delays
> 
> I took 10-12 days to upload the documents, and had a CO been allocated earlier, in all probability he would have contacted me for the missing documents
> But I did not care for that and uploaded documents only when I was sure of what I was doing
> 
> Cheers


Agree, Cos for me it's not even in my control...cos of the agent factor...I nearly came to blows with him...lol
However, the only thing in my control is to upload the perfect docs and your case just reaffirms the fact


----------



## sharma1981

dfrancis said:


> Thanks Sharma1981...Trust you are doing well buddy.
> 
> Another doubt: When you are giving the permission to the agent to receive communications on your behalf, what are the questions we have to be asking them.
> 
> 1) Check whether all the docs have been uploaded perfectly.
> 2) Always check if there has been a CO allocation.
> 
> Any other queries that we should be asking them. Members who have gone the individual route can add more inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Since i didn't use an agent so probably can't answer these.

There must be some way for you to see what all sections have the attached docs (though no one can open them after submission)

May be other members who have used these services can answer better.


----------



## gangter

dfrancis said:


> Thanks Sharma1981...Trust you are doing well buddy.
> 
> Another doubt: When you are giving the permission to the agent to receive communications on your behalf, what are the questions we have to be asking them.
> 
> 1) Check whether all the docs have been uploaded perfectly.
> 2) Always check if there has been a CO allocation.
> 
> Any other queries that we should be asking them. Members who have gone the individual route can add more inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If u have travel history.. please upload scan copy of those pages too ..

Upload photograph of ur s and ur spouse ..

Resume also.

marriage certificate, marriage photographs, and marriage card if u have ..

Bro don't leave anything ..


----------



## NB

Seeingnolight said:


> Hi, what is immitracker and how can I track how many grants they gave and when and for what job?? Help!!


Here you go

https://myimmitracker.com/

It's only a partial list but this is the most you can get from unofficial sources

Cheers


----------



## gangter

dfrancis said:


> Thanks Sharma1981...Trust you are doing well buddy.
> 
> Another doubt: When you are giving the permission to the agent to receive communications on your behalf, what are the questions we have to be asking them.
> 
> 1) Check whether all the docs have been uploaded perfectly.
> 2) Always check if there has been a CO allocation.
> 
> Any other queries that we should be asking them. Members who have gone the individual route can add more inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If possible upload FORM26AS for employment evidence, bank statement along with FORM 16.

These agents will say .. that sufficient word . but they don't care if your case gets hanged because of sufficient documents.

I forced my agent to upload bank statement and Form26AS ALONG WITH FORM 16.

tHOUGH I HAVE A CO CONTACT TO SEND PTE SCORE CARD FROM PTE SITE.


TRY TO PROVIDE HELL LOT OF DOCUMENTS TO THEM .. FLOOD THEM WITH EVIDENCES.


----------



## NB

kennedy07 said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> And my wait goes on even without employment points claim and being onshore.


I have always maintained that being offshore or onshore is not a major criteria in determining how soon your application will be processed although I was in the minority

Being on shore at best would be just 1 piece of a giant puzzle in place and nothing more then that 
It's the quality of the documents you submit and that too in a very systematic manner which makes the processing fast and above all the impeccable evidence you provide to quell all doubts in the mind of the CO to go for external checks

Just loading evidences haphazardly all over the place, I feel leads to delay in processing as the time of the CO is lost just searching where you have loaded the document he is specifically looking for


Cheers


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

looking at the increased number of Invites for both draws of Sep (1750 Max for each draw to be precise), can oneassume that DIBP thinks that they have cleared the backlog to the extent that they can handle larger number of incoming invites now? Any Pro shed some light on this please...


----------



## NB

da_sa_12 said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> Could you detail all the documents you frontloaded
> Did you add form80 & 1221 as well?
> 
> Cheers


All documents were frontloaded including the Form 80 and 1221
Basically the documents were as per th DIBp list.
Nothing exceptional about it other then well documented and impeccable sources

Cheers


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Forgot to ask
> 
> Did they give any IED for you? Technically it doesn't matter for you though.


If you are onshore, then no IED is mentioned

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

newbienz said:


> Got my grant today
> 
> Anamica23 prediction just a couple of days back that I was sure to get a direct grant came true
> 
> The centre was Adelaide
> 
> Took just more then a month for processing
> 
> Thank all members for their good wishes
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations Mate


----------



## vikaschandra

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations on your grant


----------



## manpan18

abhishekv said:


> Congrats. Is it an auspicious day in Australia today, looking at the no of grants.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Interesting thought! Looks like they are happy because spring has arrived. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wattle_Day


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> Interesting thought! Looks like they are happy because spring has arrived. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wattle_Day


it is still cold though...


----------



## nabtex

newbienz said:


> I always said and still maintain that Direct grant is just an expression and that too over hyped
> Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you
> The fastest grant ever reported on the forum was recently when it was granted in 6 days and that was with a CO conatct
> So that shatters the myth that CO Contact invariably leads to delays
> 
> I took 10-12 days to upload the documents, and had a CO been allocated earlier, in all probability he would have contacted me for the missing documents
> But I did not care for that and uploaded documents only when I was sure of what I was doing
> 
> Cheers


*
Congratulations*


----------



## Ramramram222

One of my friend got the direct grant today for the application lodged on 24th June. Approximately grant made after 2 months and 1 week. I think they are granting quicker than before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Ramramram222 said:


> One of my friend got the direct grant today for the application lodged on 24th June. Approximately grant made after 2 months and 1 week. I think they are granting quicker than before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Members lodged on 26th July too have got the grant. Its not a sequence but hap hazard depending on particular CO processing speed and completeness of docs


----------



## Ash144

newbienz said:


> EOI lodged May 2017 70 points 261313
> 
> Applied End July 2017
> 
> Direct grant 1 Sep
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate! Could you please tell me what does visa status "Received" means? Can I get direct grant on this status? or do I have to wait for case officer to be assigned?


----------



## jackschack

newbienz said:


> EOI lodged May 2017 70 points 261313
> 
> Applied End July 2017
> 
> Direct grant 1 Sep
> 
> Cheers


Wow, that is fast. Grant in just a month. Are you on site or offshore?
Please update immitracker.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ash144 said:


> Congrats mate! Could you please tell me what does visa status "Received" means? Can I get direct grant on this status? or do I have to wait for case officer to be assigned?


My status changed from submitted to received.

I got a grant directly from that status

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

Ash144 said:


> Congrats mate! Could you please tell me what does visa status "Received" means? Can I get direct grant on this status? or do I have to wait for case officer to be assigned?


If all your docs are front loaded then you may directly get Grant Letter without CO contact. Received status can directly switch to Granted.
If CO wants some clarification then only he will come into picture.


----------



## NB

jackschack said:


> Wow, that is fast. Grant in just a month. Are you on site or offshore?
> Please update immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I am in Melbourne 

Cheers


----------



## abhishekv

newbienz said:


> I am in Melbourne
> 
> Cheers


Well you are up late. Celebrating, I bet

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Hyped-yes. Over hyped- I wouldn't say.

I don't mean to argue here, coz it's your day and you are better off not replying me anyway; but, as experts, (including you, Vikaschandra, Zaback21, andreyx108b, Keeda, ChinkyJen and few others) have pointed out, DIBP does have a general tendency of first in first out (excepting for the randomness in past few months).

Having a CO contact does give you a disadvantage that you are back to a newer queue position and until you press that IP, you are losing your time. 

Some may get their grant out of sheer luck just because CO got a notification of IP right on their face when they start the day's work. But wouldn't you suggest all to do their preparation for a direct grant. It's always worth having a full set of documents, well arranged and spoon fed to CO. Direct grant is totally worth it.

Have a great deal of fun.

Cheers and congrats again.



newbienz said:


> I always said and still maintain that Direct grant is just an expression and that too over hyped
> Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you
> The fastest grant ever reported on the forum was recently when it was granted in 6 days and that was with a CO conatct
> So that shatters the myth that CO Contact invariably leads to delays
> 
> I took 10-12 days to upload the documents, and had a CO been allocated earlier, in all probability he would have contacted me for the missing documents
> But I did not care for that and uploaded documents only when I was sure of what I was doing
> 
> Cheers


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Hyped-yes. Over hyped- I wouldn't say.
> 
> I don't mean to argue here, coz it's your day and you are better off not replying me anyway; but, as experts, (including you, Vikaschandra, Zaback21, andreyx108b, Keeda, ChinkyJen and few others) have pointed out, DIBP does have a general tendency of first in first out (excepting for the randomness in past few months).
> 
> Having a CO contact does give you a disadvantage that you are back to a newer queue position and until you press that IP, you are losing your time.
> 
> Some may get their grant out of sheer luck just because CO got a notification of IP right on their face when they start the day's work. But wouldn't you suggest all to do their preparation for a direct grant. It's always worth having a full set of documents, well arranged and spoon fed to CO. Direct grant is totally worth it.
> 
> Have a great deal of fun.
> 
> Cheers and congrats again.


Looks like direct or early grants come to those who are most chilled about it. As they say - a watched pot never boils.

Both views are correct. What works for some does not work for others. We are all talking about documentations which is obviously important but I like to believe that it's your overall profile that either clicks or doesn't. There are so many factors in a profile and if the CO was marking your qualification, work profile, number of dependants, profile of dependants and so on, they are bound to put everyone in different categories - in terms of satisfaction. They might see something and initiate a check that relies on third parties and hence causing a delay. So those of you who get early grants, you did everything right but you also had a great overall profile.


----------



## Panda112

So it's like: Do your part and then hope that CO likes the names of all the associated people.

Then hope that manpan will soon begin hating you.



manpan18 said:


> Looks like direct or early grants come to those who are most chilled about it. As they say - a watched pot never boils.
> 
> Both views are correct. What works for some does not work for others. We are all talking about documentations which is obviously important but I like to believe that it's your overall profile that either clicks or doesn't. There are so many factors in a profile and if the CO was marking your qualification, work profile, number of dependants, profile of dependants and so on, they are bound to put everyone in different categories - in terms of satisfaction. They might see something and initiate a check that relies on third parties and hence causing a delay. So those of you who get early grants, you did everything right but you also had a great overall profile.


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> So it's like: Do your part and then hope that CO likes the names of all the associated people.
> 
> Then hope that manpan will soon begin hating you.


You summarised it pretty badly. You broke my heart.


----------



## TravelWorld

Fireworks all over the place! 12 reported on immi and I am told that newbeinz and aks do not have an account there (one wonders why ).

:fingerscrossed: for next week!

Congrats and cheers all!
2 days of peace now eace:


----------



## tusharmodgil

*After Medicals, Visa lodge process*

My spouse and I have done medicals before lodging the application for 189 visa class.
I generated the HAP ID using My Health declarations and went to take health exams. Now I want to proceed with lodging application.
I have few questions and doubts about it.
1. When I login into immi account it shows the health status as submitted and in View details tab it shows - 
This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department.
Last updated 17-Aug-2017
Submitted 17-Aug-2017
2. Inside View Assessment

Health clearance provided – no action required
(HAP ID)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.

Is some action pending at my end?

Because when I go to My application( to lodge new application)
under “Skilled Migration” - Skilled Independent 189 class is not showing. ( All other visa categories are showing)


What to do? I am really confused cz only 20 days are left to lodge.


----------



## Panda112

Well, it's coz I'd really like some of that hate.

Anyways mate, have a great weekend. We'll see them grants on coming week I hope.



manpan18 said:


> You summarised it pretty badly. You broke my heart.


----------



## Panda112

So, what I understand: using my health declarations, you opened up a new my immi account in (online.immi.gov.au), and when you log into that account it shows you that you have completed your medical tests. No problem with that.

Now, to lodge your visa application, you'll have to go to skillselect account (the one where you received the invitation) and click on lodge (open in new tab). Don't let it create another immi account. Log in using the account with which you did your medicals.

That way, you'll directly link your visa application with the medicals.

Basically, skilled visas are not shown in immiaccount because they are lodged from "invited EoIs" by logging into your skillselect account like I mentioned above.



tusharmodgil said:


> My spouse and I have done medicals before lodging the application for 189 visa class.
> I generated the HAP ID using My Health declarations and went to take health exams. Now I want to proceed with lodging application.
> I have few questions and doubts about it.
> 1. When I login into immi account it shows the health status as submitted and in View details tab it shows -
> This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department.
> Last updated 17-Aug-2017
> Submitted 17-Aug-2017
> 2. Inside View Assessment
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> (HAP ID)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.
> 
> Is some action pending at my end?
> 
> Because when I go to My application( to lodge new application)
> under “Skilled Migration” - Skilled Independent 189 class is not showing. ( All other visa categories are showing)
> 
> 
> What to do? I am really confused cz only 20 days are left to lodge.


----------



## tusharmodgil

Yes, I created my immi account using My health declaration after receiving the invitation on 24-Jul-2017. Then before lodging application, completed the health exams.

But now, when I go to skillSelect it says "You do not have permission to the requested resource."

Please help how to lodge?


----------



## sharma1981

tusharmodgil said:


> Yes, I created my immi account using My health declaration after receiving the invitation on 24-Jul-2017. Then before lodging application, completed the health exams.
> 
> But now, when I go to skillSelect it says "You do not have permission to the requested resource."
> 
> Please help how to lodge?


skill select seems to be under maintainence at the moment. Many people have reported the error which you are seeing.

Wait for some time. May be till Monday


----------



## tusharmodgil

Thanks a lot, really appreciate your quick response to bring me out of the panic mode. Will try it on Monday now.


----------



## sharma1981

tusharmodgil said:


> Thanks a lot, really appreciate your quick response to bring me out of the panic mode. Will try it on Monday now.


No problems. I confirmed that its a genuine issue by trying to login myself. Same error appears.
Happy weekend


----------



## jithooos

Any idea why Brisbane is not issuing much grants ? Just one out of 17 grants yesterday ( 189+190)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

jithooos said:


> Any idea why Brisbane is not issuing much grants ? Just one out of 17 grants yesterday ( 189+190)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't worry too much about it. The teams keep changing like COs. You may have CO contact from Brisbane but grant from Adelaide.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

kritika.cha said:


> I had posted the ANZSCO in my earlier posts. Anyways it is 234111.


Congrats Kritika,

Is there any experience verification happened? I read in another thread, your case was updated on 15 April, what was for? as you said no CO contact.

Cheers


----------



## jazz25

TravelWorld said:


> Fireworks all over the place! 12 reported on immi and I am told that newbeinz and aks do not have an account there (one wonders why ).
> 
> :fingerscrossed: for next week!
> 
> Congrats and cheers all!
> 2 days of peace now eace:


I have an account at MyImmiTracker, and have updated my grant status there 
So total would be 12 grants at MyImmiTracker + newbeinz


----------



## jithooos

Panda112 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. The teams keep changing like COs. You may have CO contact from Brisbane but grant from Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk




That is quite relieving. But I have heard only a few isolated cases that way. May be I m least informed. Any idea ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> That is quite relieving. But I have heard only a few isolated cases that way. May be I m least informed. Any idea ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are worrying about a non issue

Relax.

Whoever and wherever the CO is, he will contact you if necessary or issue the grant

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

jithooos said:


> That is quite relieving. But I have heard only a few isolated cases that way. May be I m least informed. Any idea ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, let's put it this way, most people who get CO contact get it once before they get grants. And in grant, the CO team is more often not mentioned. So the repeated CO contact cases are already rare.

I know a couple of people who said they got Brisbane and then their cases have been delayed since last year. But then again I also know some who had Adelaide and their cases have been delayed since last year.

So my opinion has always been CO teams don't necessarily impact the grant time. Some extremely lucky and extremely unlucky ones are the isolated cases.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

To add to it, we may observe Brisbane giving out lesser grants compared to Adelaide, and that may not necessarily mean they process slowly. It may very well mean that Brisbane takes less cases to process (small office may be??), and hence lesser number of grants.



Panda112 said:


> Ok, let's put it this way, most people who get CO contact get it once before they get grants. And in grant, the CO team is more often not mentioned. So the repeated CO contact cases are already rare.
> 
> I know a couple of people who said they got Brisbane and then their cases have been delayed since last year. But then again I also know some who had Adelaide and their cases have been delayed since last year.
> 
> So my opinion has always been CO teams don't necessarily impact the grant time. Some extremely lucky and extremely unlucky ones are the isolated cases.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> You are worrying about a non issue
> 
> 
> 
> Relax.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever and wherever the CO is, he will contact you if necessary or issue the grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Just concerned that my case is from Brisbane and no grants from there !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> Just concerned that my case is from Brisbane and no grants from there !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me you will always feel that the line in which you are standing is moving the slowest

Next week you will be glad yours case is in Brisbane 

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> Trust me you will always feel that the line in which you are standing is moving the slowest
> 
> 
> 
> Next week you will be glad yours case is in Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks a lot buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gangter

newbienz said:


> Trust me you will always feel that the line in which you are standing is moving the slowest
> 
> Next week you will be glad yours case is in Brisbane
> 
> Cheers


Even my case is also with Brisbane team...


----------



## NB

I Thank all the members for their congratulations and good wishes for my grant

Cheers


----------



## manibf

Hi Expat experts. I am an onshore applicant who lodged documents on 23/08/2017. 

I have lodged all the documents including two expired foreign police checks and my status has been set to received!

I have not left Australia since Jan 2015 and the expired police checks were acquired in the beginning of 2016. 

Now my question is considering that I have not left Australia and have not visited those countries after getting the PCCs, will I be required to get new PCCs for those countries? 

My concern is more about one of the countries that takes me about 6 months to get a new PCC from.

Has anyone had a same situation with me?

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jithooos

One more clarification. 

In form 80 and form 1221 after typing out the necessary details under employment section etc, most of the details are coming misaligned. It looks like the sentence is stricken off. Picture is attached. Anyone had this issue ? Its too late to worry about it since I already had a CO contact, but eager to know.

Preparing for 2nd CO contact :humble:


----------



## jithooos

manibf said:


> Hi Expat experts. I am an onshore applicant who lodged documents on 23/08/2017.
> 
> I have lodged all the documents including two expired foreign police checks and my status has been set to received!
> 
> I have not left Australia since Jan 2015 and the expired police checks were acquired in the beginning of 2016.
> 
> Now my question is considering that I have not left Australia and have not visited those countries after getting the PCCs, will I be required to get new PCCs for those countries?
> 
> My concern is more about one of the countries that takes me about 6 months to get a new PCC from.
> 
> Has anyone had a same situation with me?
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated.


Its to my understanding that you need to submit a valid PCC for the countries where you have stayed more than 12 months. I think CO will contact you for them. Not sure though. Its just my piece of opinion.


----------



## NB

manibf said:


> Hi Expat experts. I am an onshore applicant who lodged documents on 23/08/2017.
> 
> I have lodged all the documents including two expired foreign police checks and my status has been set to received!
> 
> I have not left Australia since Jan 2015 and the expired police checks were acquired in the beginning of 2016.
> 
> Now my question is considering that I have not left Australia and have not visited those countries after getting the PCCs, will I be required to get new PCCs for those countries?
> 
> My concern is more about one of the countries that takes me about 6 months to get a new PCC from.
> 
> Has anyone had a same situation with me?
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated.


In my opinion, the police checks should have been valid at least on the date you uploaded them
If they had expired during the processing of the application, maybe the CO would not have asked you to submit a renewed one
But getting away with an expired PCC from Day 1 is hoping too much

If I were in your shoes, I would start the processing of the PCC , at least which take a long time

The final decision is yours


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> One more clarification.
> 
> In form 80 and form 1221 after typing out the necessary details under employment section etc, most of the details are coming misaligned. It looks like the sentence is stricken off. Picture is attached. Anyone had this issue ? Its too late to worry about it since I already had a CO contact, but eager to know.
> 
> Preparing for 2nd CO contact :humble:


I used the free Adobe reader to fill the forms
I found no such issues
I printed the form and it came out perfectly aligned

Try using the Adobe reader to fill and take a printout again

Cheers


----------



## laxswa

Really hopeful to see some grants reported today..applied on 6th March i was contacted by mighty CO on 22nd march which i reverted on 27th of the same month...nothing after that..they asked for emplyment evidence which i uploaded before and uploaded again..no verification till now..what are the chances from here?? Dear folks!!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> I used the free Adobe reader to fill the forms
> 
> I found no such issues
> 
> I printed the form and it came out perfectly aligned
> 
> 
> 
> Try using the Adobe reader to fill and take a printout again
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Any point uploading it again since it was all submitted 3 months back and I already had a CO contact ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames

laxswa said:


> Really hopeful to see some grants reported today..applied on 6th March i was contacted by mighty CO on 22nd march which i reverted on 27th of the same month...nothing after that..they asked for emplyment evidence which i uploaded before and uploaded again..no verification till now..what are the chances from here?? Dear folks!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Since today is Saturday we might not see more grants. And I am hopeful that, from this month things get better than before especially with more grants and processing time. 

And I have a question, What do you mean by employment evidence? What documents you uploaded for that? 


Best is yet to come!


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> Any point uploading it again since it was all submitted 3 months back and I already had a CO contact ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can get a copy which is correct, you should upload it again and write it as corrected in the description so that the CO knows it's a revised copy of the original 
It's quite hard to make out if you have actually deleted those words or is it accidental from the copy you have uploaded.
That's why I recommended that one should take a printout of the entire forms, sign and then rescan the set


The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## laxswa

shalinjames said:


> Since today is Saturday we might not see more grants. And I am hopeful that, from this month things get better than before especially with more grants and processing time.
> 
> And I have a question, What do you mean by employment evidence? What documents you uploaded for that?
> 
> 
> Best is yet to come!


Actually i meant to say yesterday..typos..

I uploaded contract papers, reference letters, salary certificates,bankstatments,tax documents payslip as much as i could...they probably missed it or what i dont know..they asked me to provide emplyment evidence i simply reuploaded them..ever since then its silence....

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## priti.tiwari

Hi 
I would appreciate someone could answer my question. I am new to this forum. We are planning to apply for ACS soon i have few question please advise me:
1)My husband has 10 years of experience in IT and he is BE Electronics. He is been working in data ware housing and business intelligence. 

Can once please advise what could should he choose for ACS assessment to get the maximum possible point.
Waiting for prompt reply.

Thanks & Regards,
Priti


----------



## jithooos

newbienz said:


> If you can get a copy which is correct, you should upload it again and write it as corrected in the description so that the CO knows it's a revised copy of the original
> It's quite hard to make out if you have actually deleted those words or is it accidental from the copy yiunhave uploaded.
> That's why I recommended that one should take a printout of the entire forms, sign and then rescan the set
> 
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers




Understood. I'm just concerned that uploading it again makes more delay as CO will have to go through it all again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jithooos said:


> Understood. I'm just concerned that uploading it again makes more delay as CO will have to go through it all again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a difficult decision, but at some point you have to take it alone
It's choosing the lesser evil

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

Panda112 said:


> So it's like: Do your part and then hope that CO likes the names of all the associated people.
> 
> Then hope that manpan will soon begin hating you.


Ha ha "*hope that manpan will soon begin hating you.*" :bounce:


----------



## TravelWorld

aks85 said:


> I have an account at MyImmiTracker, and have updated my grant status there
> So total would be 12 grants at MyImmiTracker + newbeinz


Any idea why newbeinz does not upload his details on immi?


----------



## Anamica23

TravelWorld said:


> Any idea why newbeinz does not upload his details on immi?


Newbienz likes to keep things personal, and show only the necessary side of him if and when required...

This is what I understood from his posts


----------



## TravelWorld

Out if curiosity - does anyone know that after somebody uploads all documents after CO contact and presses the 'information provided' button, does the status get immediately changed to 'assessment in progress'?


----------



## laxswa

TravelWorld said:


> Out if curiosity - does anyone know that after somebody uploads all documents after CO contact and presses the 'information provided' button, does the status get immediately changed to 'assessment in progress'?


100%

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvbiju

*Visa Lodged - 30 April 2017*

I have lodged my 189 Visa application in April this year and waiting for response/CO allocation. Is there any way I can check status?

Also, now is Visa grant based on points again ? ( Do I need to improve my points now and does that matter ?)

Software Engineer - ANZSCO - 261313 
Points - 65
Medicals - 15 May 2017 
Visa Lodged - 30 April 2017
CO Response - Waiting


----------



## Dijamk

gangter said:


> If u have travel history.. please upload scan copy of those pages too ..
> 
> Upload photograph of ur s and ur spouse ..
> 
> Resume also.
> 
> marriage certificate, marriage photographs, and marriage card if u have ..
> 
> Bro don't leave anything ..


On a lighter note, good you didn't ask the poor chap to upload pics of their copulation too...


----------



## NB

vvbiju said:


> I have lodged my 189 Visa application in April this year and waiting for response/CO allocation. Is there any way I can check status?
> 
> Also, now is Visa grant based on points again ? ( Do I need to improve my points now and does that matter ?)
> 
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO - 261313
> Points - 65
> Medicals - 15 May 2017
> Visa Lodged - 30 April 2017
> CO Response - Waiting


Once you have lodged your application, points do not matter
60 or 90 points, all are equal
You points are frozen on the day of invite

WHat matters in the processing time is the quality of the documents you submit and how complex your application is

The present processing time is nearly an year
So you have to wait patiently for the CO contact or invite

Maybe once you have reached 7/8 months, you can call up or email and enquire the status, but in all probability you will be just given a polite answer of under processing 

You have no option but to bear

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> I Thank all the members for their congratulations and good wishes for my grant
> 
> Cheers


Wow... u got granted ??? Congrats..

I bet was a direct grant.. still remember how we both were waiting for our invites.. 2613 is indeed moving at rocket speed... i lodged 2611 with all docs and been over a month.. no sign of grant..dont forget to thank Zaback and Sultan 

Mind sharing your timelines again pls ?? I can't view it on mobile...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

That and the fact that he loves the founder of immitracker. And the feeling is mutual



Anamica23 said:


> Newbienz likes to keep things personal, and show only the necessary side of him if and when required...
> 
> This is what I understood from his posts


----------



## GaurangP

Hi Guys, I lodged my visa application online ( Onshore). I was wondering do I need to upload form 80 separately or it is a part of the online application form. Thanks


----------



## Panda112

You need to upload separately. After lodging your visa, you'll be revealed the link to attach documents. Under appropriate sections, upload both form 80 and form 1221.

Read the thread below for how to proceed with documents.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys, I lodged my visa application online ( Onshore). I was wondering do I need to upload form 80 separately or it is a part of the online application form. Thanks


----------



## bulop

Rahul_UK183 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Thank all the members for their congratulations and good wishes for my grant
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... u got granted ??? Congrats..
> 
> I bet was a direct grant.. still remember how we both were waiting for our invites.. 2613 is indeed moving at rocket speed... i lodged 2611 with all docs and been over a month.. no sign of grant..dont forget to thank Zaback and Sultan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind sharing your timelines again pls ?? I can't view it on mobile...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Any co contact or any email after lodging ?


----------



## NB

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Wow... u got granted ??? Congrats..
> 
> I bet was a direct grant.. still remember how we both were waiting for our invites.. 2613 is indeed moving at rocket speed... i lodged 2611 with all docs and been over a month.. no sign of grant..dont forget to thank Zaback and Sultan
> 
> Mind sharing your timelines again pls ?? I can't view it on mobile...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


There is no timeline as such as it was such a short journey

PTE-ACS-EOI May
ITA JUly
GRant -SEP

Cheers


----------



## shalinjames

laxswa said:


> Actually i meant to say yesterday..typos..
> 
> I uploaded contract papers, reference letters, salary certificates,bankstatments,tax documents payslip as much as i could...they probably missed it or what i dont know..they asked me to provide emplyment evidence i simply reuploaded them..ever since then its silence....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. I wish you the best mate! 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## 23188977

Dear folks
I am expecting my invitation this September with 70 points. I have few queries, plz help-
1. My husband gave Ielts test in January 2016. Does he need to give again? I read on DIBP site that to prove functional english, test should not be more than 12 months old. 
2. I have completed my 8 years of experience in August 2017. I got my EA assessment in 2015 in which my experience mentioned till 2014. Till 2016 I worked in same orgainsation as listed in assessment. Now also I am working with same profile. Does my payslips are sufficient to prove 8 years of exeperience in total? 

Please reply. Will be great help. 
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## trombokk

Hi Friends,
It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....

# Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year. 

# Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started. 

# Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.

# Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017 

# Got my invitation on 5th July 2017

# Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing. 

# submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.

# Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August 

# Got VISA grant on 31st August.

I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.

The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc. 

All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> 
> # Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started.
> 
> # Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.
> 
> # Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017
> 
> # Got my invitation on 5th July 2017
> 
> # Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing.
> 
> # submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.
> 
> # Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August
> 
> # Got VISA grant on 31st August.
> 
> I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.
> 
> The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc.
> 
> All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Grant within 1 day after uploading docs is great. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> 
> # Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started.
> 
> # Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.
> 
> # Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017
> 
> # Got my invitation on 5th July 2017
> 
> # Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing.
> 
> # submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.
> 
> # Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August
> 
> # Got VISA grant on 31st August.
> 
> I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.
> 
> The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc.
> 
> All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Wow.. congratulations!! This must be a record for an offshore application.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk

newbienz said:


> I Thank all the members for their congratulations and good wishes for my grant
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate on your grant. You have really helped us during the process. Have a great journey to Aussie....

Cheers

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

Congratulations newbienz and others who have received their grants. Thank you for your contribution to this group.


----------



## NB

jackschack said:


> Wow.. congratulations!! This must be a record for an offshore application.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It's a joint record
2 grants in 8 days in this week alone

Cheers


----------



## vipsonik1

laxswa said:


> Really hopeful to see some grants reported today..applied on 6th March i was contacted by mighty CO on 22nd march which i reverted on 27th of the same month...nothing after that..they asked for emplyment evidence which i uploaded before and uploaded again..no verification till now..what are the chances from here?? Dear folks!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




They did the same with me. I lodged my visa on Mar 31


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Just a quick query....

I have just moved to a new house in the same suburb... do I need to update my immi account... if yes then what form should I upload...


----------



## NB

HarvyInWoods said:


> Just a quick query....
> 
> I have just moved to a new house in the same suburb... do I need to update my immi account... if yes then what form should I upload...


You can enter the new address using the update us link in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> 
> # Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started.
> 
> # Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.
> 
> # Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017
> 
> # Got my invitation on 5th July 2017
> 
> # Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing.
> 
> # submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.
> 
> # Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August
> 
> # Got VISA grant on 31st August.
> 
> I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.
> 
> The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc.
> 
> All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, job code and experience points claimed?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

iconaseem said:


> Hey Guyz,
> 
> Needed assistance regarding my EOI, Jobe code: 263111
> 
> EOI submitted on 10 March 17, With 65 points (Claimed 5 pts for Spouse with same occupation in SOL)
> 
> Recently 15 days back my wife got promoted in the company, Now her designation is changed. (Responsibilities remain the same)
> 
> Do i need to update somewhere on EOI about it.
> 
> As the draw is near for 263111 on Tuesday, I would need to make changes at the moment.
> 
> And also would this effect my DOE.
> 
> Amy help/views would be appreciated. Thank you  :fingerscrossed:


No You do not need to update the EOI, the EOI would remain the same as per positive skill assessment.Once you get invite make sure that you upload the updated reference letter with new designation.


----------



## Omahzebo

I have been refused US (2016) and UK (2013) visa before based on insufficient documentations. How does it affect my chances of getting the 189 Visa?


----------



## tusharmodgil

Hi,

I tried to login into SkillSelect account and this time again I am getting the same response "You do not have permission to the requested resource." However, when I tried to login with the incorrect password, the message shown is "your password is incorrect". 
I think , if the website is under maintenance then it must give the same permission response. 

Please throw some light on this.
Also, someone else is also facing the issue, pls share?


----------



## NB

tusharmodgil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to login into SkillSelect account and this time again I am getting the same response "You do not have permission to the requested resource." However, when I tried to login with the incorrect password, the message shown is "your password is incorrect".
> I think , if the website is under maintenance then it must give the same permission response.
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> Also, someone else is also facing the issue, pls share?


A lot of members have already reported this issue
It's nothing to worry about
Most probably th website is under maintenance 

It should be up and running by Monday. If not earlier

Cheers


----------



## Omahzebo

Good day guys.... 

I really need your response on this. ...

How does been refused American and UK tourist visa based on insufficient documentations affect the chances of getting a 189 migrant visa?

Will appreciate your responses...


----------



## TravelWorld

Panda112 said:


> That and the fact that he loves the founder of immitracker. And the feeling is mutual


I sense the sarcasm there but why do they "love" each-other so much? 

(It's a lazy Saturday afternoon - since no grants are being reported, might as well do some social gossip  eace: )


----------



## TravelWorld

Logging into immi website is the new equivalent of the refridgerator problem - I know nothing new is there but I still end up opening it every couple of hours!

Anybody else does that or is it only me? :humble:


----------



## trombokk

Thanks a lot for wishes friends. All the best to those waiting for grant . May you all receive your grant at godspeed.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## 23188977

23188977 said:


> Dear folks
> I am expecting my invitation this September with 70 points. I have few queries, plz help-
> 1. My husband gave Ielts test in January 2016. Does he need to give again? I read on DIBP site that to prove functional english, test should not be more than 12 months old.
> 2. I have completed my 8 years of experience in August 2017. I got my EA assessment in 2015 in which my experience mentioned till 2014. Till 2016 I worked in same orgainsation as listed in assessment. Now also I am working with same profile. Does my payslips are sufficient to prove 8 years of exeperience in total?
> 
> Please reply. Will be great help.
> Best of luck to everyone.


Please give suggestions


----------



## yousufkhan

23188977 said:


> Please give suggestions


Hi there!
Following are the answers-

1) Your husband have to give IELTS or alternatively he can submit letter from degree rewarding institute where medium of teaching is English & duration should be at least 2 years full-time.

2) You have to submit reference letter with current date along with payslips, tax docs etc.


----------



## 23188977

yousufkhan said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please give suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> Following are the answers-
> 
> 1) Your husband have to give IELTS or alternatively he can submit letter from degree rewarding institute where medium of teaching is English & duration should be at least 2 years full-time.
> 
> 2) You have to submit reference letter with current date along with payslips, tax docs etc.
Click to expand...

Thanks for response.


----------



## vikaschandra

Omahzebo said:


> I have been refused US (2016) and UK (2013) visa before based on insufficient documentations. How does it affect my chances of getting the 189 Visa?


It would not effect in anyway just make sure that you mention that on your form 80


----------



## vikaschandra

TravelWorld said:


> Logging into immi website is the new equivalent of the refridgerator problem - I know nothing new is there but I still end up opening it every couple of hours!
> 
> Anybody else does that or is it only me? :humble:


You have many many friends around doing that often


----------



## manpan18

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> 
> # Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started.
> 
> # Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.
> 
> # Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017
> 
> # Got my invitation on 5th July 2017
> 
> # Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing.
> 
> # submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.
> 
> # Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August
> 
> # Got VISA grant on 31st August.
> 
> I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.
> 
> The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc.
> 
> All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Congrats and Salute! You are a live example of determination and perseverance!


----------



## manpan18

TravelWorld said:


> I sense the sarcasm there but why do they "love" each-other so much?
> 
> (It's a lazy Saturday afternoon - since no grants are being reported, might as well do some social gossip  eace: )


Cause one thinks that the sampling of the website depicts a true picture of the trend while the other does not agree. Let's close it there.


----------



## ammarmp

scjoshi said:


> Looks like we're a similar profile (I'm 233511 Industrial Engineer), and I too got a CO contact on 24th July for Further Proof of Relationship.
> 
> I'll closely follow your case since you've lodged just a month before me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ammarmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> There is a migration quota for the year that is published in the below link...once exhausted.. grants are usually put on hold until they get the YEARLY quota back again...i.e. in july every year (trend can be seen on trackers like myimmitracker)
> 
> 
> as far as the august quota is concerned, i read that post too i think and i am pretty sure that guy was making a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since May we are not even getting half the number of grants we used to get ( approx. .. no offical figures are there).
> nobody here knows why the dry up has happened.. but everyone is hoping it ends soon..lol
Click to expand...

Well then don't mind if I stalk... I mean follow your case closely too 

Hopefully we get it this month


----------



## trombokk

manpan18 said:


> Congrats and Salute! You are a live example of determination and perseverance!


Thanks mate.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Omahzebo said:


> Good day guys....
> 
> I really need your response on this. ...
> 
> How does been refused American and UK tourist visa based on insufficient documentations affect the chances of getting a 189 migrant visa?
> 
> Will appreciate your responses...


Refusal of tourist visa if it was only of grounds of insufficient financial documents (Evidence of funds) should not have much impact on your 189 visa application in my opinion 
If it is some other documents, implications would be higher

But all said and done, the moment you declare that you have been refused visas in the past, which you are required to do as per law, your application would be subjected to a greater scrutiny then other applicants and you have to ensure that all your evidence is impeccable and complete in all respects.

Do recheck and complicated cases like past visa refusals are best handled by professionals

Cheers


----------



## jazz25

What a journey! Hearty congratulations.. A well deserved quick grant!



trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> 
> # Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started.
> 
> # Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.
> 
> # Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017
> 
> # Got my invitation on 5th July 2017
> 
> # Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing.
> 
> # submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.
> 
> # Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August
> 
> # Got VISA grant on 31st August.
> 
> I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.
> 
> The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc.
> 
> All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Omahzebo said:


> Good day guys....
> 
> I really need your response on this. ...
> 
> How does been refused American and UK tourist visa based on insufficient documentations affect the chances of getting a 189 migrant visa?
> 
> Will appreciate your responses...


Documentation you say? It could impact if you make mistakes with your documentation again.

Jokes apart, unless it was due to your security background, history with Interpol, fake educational, professional claims or any fraudulent activities, you must be good to go.

Cheers

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

vikaschandra said:


> TravelWorld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logging into immi website is the new equivalent of the refridgerator problem - I know nothing new is there but I still end up opening it every couple of hours!
> 
> Anybody else does that or is it only me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have many many friends around doing that often
Click to expand...

I do the same ?


----------



## Anamica23

TravelWorld said:


> Logging into immi website is the new equivalent of the refridgerator problem - I know nothing new is there but I still end up opening it every couple of hours!
> 
> Anybody else does that or is it only me? :humble:


:bounce:


----------



## srinivas1308

newbienz said:


> Refusal of tourist visa if it was only of grounds of insufficient financial documents (Evidence of funds) should not have much impact on your 189 visa application in my opinion
> If it is some other documents, implications would be higher
> 
> But all said and done, the moment you declare that you have been refused visas in the past, which you are required to do as per law, your application would be subjected to a greater scrutiny then other applicants and you have to ensure that all your evidence is impeccable and complete in all respects.
> 
> Do recheck and complicated cases like past visa refusals are best handled by professionals
> 
> Cheers




Hello Newbeinz,


My Student VISA application to UK has been rejected in 2002 and I don't remember the reasons for it honestly now however I have been to UK on business/ work Visa multiple times from 2005 onwards . I do have a PCC from UK as I lived there for about 3 years. Will it still be subjected to scrutiny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

srinivas1308 said:


> Hello Newbeinz,
> 
> 
> My Student VISA application to UK has been rejected in 2002 and I don't remember the reasons for it honestly now however I have been to UK on business/ work Visa multiple times from 2005 onwards . I do have a PCC from UK as I lived there for about 3 years. Will it still be subjected to scrutiny?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Subjected to scrutiny - very much possible! However, as long as there isn't any negative aspect to your application or history, you don't have to worry


----------



## srinivas1308

aks85 said:


> Subjected to scrutiny - very much possible! However, as long as there isn't any negative aspect to your application or history, you don't have to worry




Can you elaborate on negative aspect to your application or history please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

srinivas1308 said:


> Can you elaborate on negative aspect to your application or history please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean your visa was not refused due to false claims, forged documents or criminal history etc. The list can go on, but I hope you got the gist.


----------



## srinivas1308

aks85 said:


> I mean your visa was not refused due to false claims, forged documents or criminal history etc. The list can go on, but I hope you got the gist.




Agree to your point however Logically speaking , will UK give business/Work Permit to live in U.K If any malice is associated with my Student Visa rejection . Just trying to dig in rather than challenging you on this mate 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

srinivas1308 said:


> Hello Newbeinz,
> 
> 
> My Student VISA application to UK has been rejected in 2002 and I don't remember the reasons for it honestly now however I have been to UK on business/ work Visa multiple times from 2005 onwards . I do have a PCC from UK as I lived there for about 3 years. Will it still be subjected to scrutiny?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the visa was refused in 2002 and thereafter U.K. Has issued you multiple visas including a work visa prove that the reasons for refusal were minor

But do mention this visa refusal case in the application and forms where ever you are asked for this information 
Make sure that you do not overlook to mention the same anywhere

In my opinion, as soon as the CO sees that the refusal was from U.K. And subsequently were given visas, he will not even give a second thought to it


Do recheck preferably with a professional as a huge amount of visa fees are at risk in case it is a bigger issue then I think t is

Cheers


----------



## Omahzebo

newbienz said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day guys....
> 
> I really need your response on this. ...
> 
> How does been refused American and UK tourist visa based on insufficient documentations affect the chances of getting a 189 migrant visa?
> 
> Will appreciate your responses...
> 
> 
> 
> Refusal of tourist visa if it was only of grounds of insufficient financial documents (Evidence of funds) should not have much impact on your 189 visa application in my opinion
> If it is some other documents, implications would be higher
> 
> But all said and done, the moment you declare that you have been refused visas in the past, which you are required to do as per law, your application would be subjected to a greater scrutiny then other applicants and you have to ensure that all your evidence is impeccable and complete in all respects.
> 
> Do recheck and complicated cases like past visa refusals are best handled by professionals
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response. 

I was refused for UK based on proof of funds(not convinced of the cash inflow) and for the US, I couldn't establish enough ties to my home country. That's all... so what do you think?


----------



## Omahzebo

Panda112 said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day guys....
> 
> I really need your response on this. ...
> 
> How does been refused American and UK tourist visa based on insufficient documentations affect the chances of getting a 189 migrant visa?
> 
> Will appreciate your responses...
> 
> 
> 
> Documentation you say? It could impact if you make mistakes with your documentation again.
> 
> Jokes apart, unless it was due to your security background, history with Interpol, fake educational, professional claims or any fraudulent activities, you must be good to go.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response. 

I was refused for UK based on proof of funds(not convinced of the cash inflow) and for the US, I couldn't establish enough ties to my home country. That's all... so what do you think?


----------



## NB

Omahzebo said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I was refused for UK based on proof of funds(not convinced of the cash inflow) and for the US, I couldn't establish enough ties to my home country. That's all... so what do you think?


both the above circumstances are not applicable for migrant visas, so should not be a hindrance

But be prepared with very strong evidence for the points you claim because your application may be subjected to a higher scrutiny 

I will still suggest that you take professional advice as your visa fees are at stake in case the problem is bigger then what I think

Cheers


----------



## srinivas1308

newbienz said:


> If the visa was refused in 2002 and thereafter U.K. Has issued you multiple visas including a work visa prove that the reasons for refusal were minor
> 
> 
> 
> But do mention this visa refusal case in the application and forms where ever you are asked for this information
> 
> Make sure that you do not overlook to mention the same anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, as soon as the CO sees that the refusal was from U.K. And subsequently were given visas, he will not even give a second thought to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do recheck preferably with a professional as a huge amount of visa fees are at risk in case it is a bigger issue then I think t is
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Newbienz. Yes I mentioned it in FORM 80 of the VIsa Application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> both the above circumstances are not applicable for migrant visas, so should not be a hindrance
> 
> But be prepared with very strong evidence for the points you claim because your application may be subjected to a higher scrutiny
> 
> I will still suggest that you take professional advice as your visa fees are at stake in case the problem is bigger then what I think
> 
> Cheers


Depends how professional is the professional help.


----------



## manpan18

aks85 said:


> I mean your visa was not refused due to false claims, forged documents or criminal history etc. The list can go on, but I hope you got the gist.


Visa process is not dependant upon malice or prejudice. It is purely dependant upon facts and proofs. Rejection of visa is a common phenomenon. It can be for a major or minor reason. But you will have to state the reason I believe. You mentioned that you got several visas after that one rejection. I don't think there is any major issue here.


----------



## jazz25

srinivas1308 said:


> Agree to your point however Logically speaking , will UK give business/Work Permit to live in U.K If any malice is associated with my Student Visa rejection . Just trying to dig in rather than challenging you on this mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it logically makes sense. But the mere fact that a visa was refused raises an eyebrow. I hope CO understands you got other visas in UK later and spent considerable amount of time there, and doesn't get too curious about your student visa.
Good luck with your application.


----------



## JP Mosa

aks85 said:


> Yes, it logically makes sense. But the mere fact that a visa was refused raises an eyebrow. I hope CO understands you got other visas in UK later and spent considerable amount of time there, and doesn't get too curious about your student visa.
> 
> Good luck with your application.




Visa rejection is very common,.
After one visa rejection, there is always a chance of circumstances change. As long as the reason for rejection is not based on criminal record, it never impacts any future visa applications .

Only thing is rejections should be declared .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

Anamica23 said:


> :bounce:


Anamica (and others from the 2613) - which technology are you primarily working on?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> There is no timeline as such as it was such a short journey
> 
> PTE-ACS-EOI May
> ITA JUly
> GRant -SEP
> 
> Cheers


Great.. congrats again..

Any idea if u had an employment verification ? 

Secondly did you submit your roles and resp on letter head or stamp paper ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Just noticed that you got grant too on immitracker.

Thanks Santa. :clap2:


Anamica23 said:


> :bounce:


----------



## sraja

Hi,

Can someone help me with the below query.

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 08th November 2016 for Software Engineer - 261313. Now on 29th Aug 2017 my points got updated automatically and my date of effect has been changed to 29th Aug 2017 with 65 points for 189.

1) Could you please let me know on the below sheet, Currently the EOI Cutoff date shows as 20th Jan 2017 for 65 points. But i'm confused with the round took place on 29th March 2017 with 65points and the EOI cut off date as 08th march 2017. Can someone please advise me on this to get clarity, why now we have 20th Jan 2017 as eoi cut off date???

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1921751028

2) Roughly any idea when will i receive my invite for 261313 ?, So that i can plan for my PCC and get it ready. Thanks

Much appreciate your response. 

Thank you so much


----------



## nabzz

Anyone over here from Karachi who's recently been to IOM for their medicals? 

- Any idea only take cash only or if they accept credit cards as well?
- does the entire process take place at their venue? and how long does it take?


----------



## Omahzebo

newbienz said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I was refused for UK based on proof of funds(not convinced of the cash inflow) and for the US, I couldn't establish enough ties to my home country. That's all... so what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> both the above circumstances are not applicable for migrant visas, so should not be a hindrance
> 
> But be prepared with very strong evidence for the points you claim because your application may be subjected to a higher scrutiny
> 
> I will still suggest that you take professional advice as your visa fees are at stake in case the problem is bigger then what I think
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you newbienz... I appreciate but the above stated reason was why I was refused UK and US tourist visa. No other reason. So how should it be stated in the forms?


----------



## NB

sraja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me with the below query.
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 08th November 2016 for Software Engineer - 261313. Now on 29th Aug 2017 my points got updated automatically and my date of effect has been changed to 29th Aug 2017 with 65 points for 189.
> 
> 1) Could you please let me know on the below sheet, Currently the EOI Cutoff date shows as 20th Jan 2017 for 65 points. But i'm confused with the round took place on 29th March 2017 with 65points and the EOI cut off date as 08th march 2017. Can someone please advise me on this to get clarity, why now we have 20th Jan 2017 as eoi cut off date???
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1921751028
> 
> 2) Roughly any idea when will i receive my invite for 261313 ?, So that i can plan for my PCC and get it ready. Thanks
> 
> Much appreciate your response.
> 
> Thank you so much


You still have a long time to go for the invite

Let the cutoffs for the September rounds be declared and then take a call

Right now everyone is shooting in the dark

Cheers


----------



## NB

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Great.. congrats again..
> 
> Any idea if u had an employment verification ?
> 
> Secondly did you submit your roles and resp on letter head or stamp paper ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No employer verification that I know of

Mainly Reference letter, just 1 SD

Cheers


----------



## NB

Omahzebo said:


> Thank you newbienz... I appreciate but the above stated reason was why I was refused UK and US tourist visa. No other reason. So how should it be stated in the forms?


You have to state exactly as it was 
if you have the reasons in writing , write it
If you are guessing, then leave the reasons blank or not known

But mention both the visa refusals without fail in application and forms wherever asked

Cheers


----------



## bulop

Any guideline to import visa application which originally lodged by the agent ? Thanks


----------



## Panda112

Create and login to account immi account: https://online.immi.gov.au

When you login you'll see the option to import applications


bulop said:


> Any guideline to import visa application which originally lodged by the agent ? Thanks


----------



## bulop

Panda112 said:


> Create and login to account immi account: https://online.immi.gov.au
> 
> When you login you'll see the option to import applications
> 
> 
> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any guideline to import visa application which originally lodged by the agent ? Thanks
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## singh_13

Guys one query urgently

I have a total work exp from 1st Dec 2010 - till as following

Organization A - 1st Dec 2010 - June 2011 
Organisation B - July 2011 - Apr 2013
One year Gap from May 2013 - Apr 2014 - for my MBA
Finally organisation C - May 2014 till date

My ACS says all experience after Dec 2012 is considered relevant for points under DBIP points calculation (after deducting 2 years as expected)

Now my agent has lodged my visa and she has uploaded docs related to Organisation C only and nothing for Organisation A and B. When I inquired about on why she hasn't uploaded any docs for organisation A and B, she gave me the below reply ?

"Only the experience which is assessed by ACS positively can be added in your application and not the ones which are irrelevant for you to claim points. If we had put those experiences, the system could have calculated your points differently which would be wrong and your application could be refused based upon providing wrong information and claiming points on wrong periods of employment which are not assessed as suitable to claim points by ACS. Hope its clear."

Didn't actually get her. I am of the view that we should have uploaded all the docs related to all my organisations. Just wanted to confirm with experienced guys like you if she is correct and uploading docs related to organisation A and B are really not required ?


----------



## NB

singh_13 said:


> Guys one query urgently
> 
> I have a total work exp from 1st Dec 2010 - till as following
> 
> Organization A - 1st Dec 2010 - June 2011
> Organisation B - July 2011 - Apr 2013
> One year Gap from May 2013 - Apr 2014 - for my MBA
> Finally organisation C - May 2014 till date
> 
> My ACS says all experience after Dec 2012 is considered relevant for points under DBIP points calculation (after deducting 2 years as expected)
> 
> Now my agent has lodged my visa and she has uploaded docs related to Organisation C only and nothing for Organisation A and B. When I inquired about on why she hasn't uploaded any docs for organisation A and B, she gave me the below reply ?
> 
> "Only the experience which is assessed by ACS positively can be added in your application and not the ones which are irrelevant for you to claim points. If we had put those experiences, the system could have calculated your points differently which would be wrong and your application could be refused based upon providing wrong information and claiming points on wrong periods of employment which are not assessed as suitable to claim points by ACS. Hope its clear."
> 
> Didn't actually get her. I am of the view that we should have uploaded all the docs related to all my organisations. Just wanted to confirm with experienced guys like you if she is correct and uploading docs related to organisation A and B are really not required ?


She has lodged the EOI or the visa application after getting the invite ?

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

I believe you are talking about EoI here. During EoI stage, you don't need to upload any documents.
If you still don't understand, take a look at the link belowhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

If you do understand, please read further.

Basically, for point calculation, you get 5 points with 3 years experience outside Australia and 10 points for 5 years.


Experience at B (beyond December) + Experience at C = 3. 75 years
Experience at C = 3 years

If you go with option 1, you will get 5 points and you will have to arrange all documents from B as well as C. DIBP may even call or visit office B for verification if they feel necessary

If you go with option 2 (claiming your experience at B to be non-relevant), you'll only need to arrange documents and verification for C.

So, your agent may not be wrong there. You can underclaim from what ACS considered "good enough" but not overclaim.



singh_13 said:


> Guys one query urgently
> 
> I have a total work exp from 1st Dec 2010 - till as following
> 
> Organization A - 1st Dec 2010 - June 2011
> Organisation B - July 2011 - Apr 2013
> One year Gap from May 2013 - Apr 2014 - for my MBA
> Finally organisation C - May 2014 till date
> 
> My ACS says all experience after Dec 2012 is considered relevant for points under DBIP points calculation (after deducting 2 years as expected)
> 
> Now my agent has lodged my visa and she has uploaded docs related to Organisation C only and nothing for Organisation A and B. When I inquired about on why she hasn't uploaded any docs for organisation A and B, she gave me the below reply ?
> 
> "Only the experience which is assessed by ACS positively can be added in your application and not the ones which are irrelevant for you to claim points. If we had put those experiences, the system could have calculated your points differently which would be wrong and your application could be refused based upon providing wrong information and claiming points on wrong periods of employment which are not assessed as suitable to claim points by ACS. Hope its clear."
> 
> Didn't actually get her. I am of the view that we should have uploaded all the docs related to all my organisations. Just wanted to confirm with experienced guys like you if she is correct and uploading docs related to organisation A and B are really not required ?


----------



## manpan18

singh_13 said:


> Guys one query urgently
> 
> I have a total work exp from 1st Dec 2010 - till as following
> 
> Organization A - 1st Dec 2010 - June 2011
> Organisation B - July 2011 - Apr 2013
> One year Gap from May 2013 - Apr 2014 - for my MBA
> Finally organisation C - May 2014 till date
> 
> My ACS says all experience after Dec 2012 is considered relevant for points under DBIP points calculation (after deducting 2 years as expected)
> 
> Now my agent has lodged my visa and she has uploaded docs related to Organisation C only and nothing for Organisation A and B. When I inquired about on why she hasn't uploaded any docs for organisation A and B, she gave me the below reply ?
> 
> "Only the experience which is assessed by ACS positively can be added in your application and not the ones which are irrelevant for you to claim points. If we had put those experiences, the system could have calculated your points differently which would be wrong and your application could be refused based upon providing wrong information and claiming points on wrong periods of employment which are not assessed as suitable to claim points by ACS. Hope its clear."
> 
> Didn't actually get her. I am of the view that we should have uploaded all the docs related to all my organisations. Just wanted to confirm with experienced guys like you if she is correct and uploading docs related to organisation A and B are really not required ?


You are beyond that. Points are calculated during EOI. Did your agent mention all your organisations A,B and C in your EOI even If points were only claimed for C. If yes, upload all documents. If he only mentioned C then only upload C documents.
You are applying Visa and not EOI. Right?


----------



## qasimjavaidkhan

sandysinghdogra said:


> Absolutely


Hi brother,

Whats your status, any luck with your grant?


----------



## yousufkhan

nabzz said:


> Anyone over here from Karachi who's recently been to IOM for their medicals?
> 
> - Any idea only take cash only or if they accept credit cards as well?
> - does the entire process take place at their venue? and how long does it take?


-
Hi,
I went there for medicals in July and they only accept cash.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> No employer verification that I know of
> 
> Mainly Reference letter, just 1 SD
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.. that's reassuring as even I have just 1 SD but with numerous supporting proofs for employment.

I was a bit worried about SD as employer wasnt ready to provide letter head RnR.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

Whats rnr


----------



## manpan18

bulop said:


> Whats rnr


Roles and Responsibilities (letter)


----------



## singh_13

newbienz said:


> She has lodged the EOI or the visa application after getting the invite ?
> 
> Cheers


thanks everyone, she has lodged my Visa after getting invitation, so confused weather to insist her to upload documents related to all the organisations.


----------



## singh_13

manpan18 said:


> You are beyond that. Points are calculated during EOI. Did your agent mention all your organisations A,B and C in your EOI even If points were only claimed for C. If yes, upload all documents. If he only mentioned C then only upload C documents.
> You are applying Visa and not EOI. Right?


Thanks mate, yeah applied for VISA. I am talking about the docs she uploaded during VISA lodgement (got invitation 2 weeks back). So not sure weather to insist her to upload documents related to all the organisations.


----------



## manpan18

singh_13 said:


> Thanks mate, yeah applied for VISA. I am talking about the docs she uploaded during VISA lodgement (got invitation 2 weeks back). So not sure weather to insist her to upload documents related to all the organisations.


As I said, if she declared only C in your EOI, you should not be uploading A or B documents. I think that's what she did cause she did jot feel that declaring A or B would give any benefit. Although if we were doing it ourselves we would declare all but only claim points for C. I hope she is experienced and has done this before. Frankly, in my opinion this would help in speedy processing as their is just one employer to verify. We could have claimed 4 months for B but that would be too much trouble and little/no benefit. Relax.

Edit: Even if she did declare all three in EOI and only claimed points for C. It is still ok. But if you are front loading everything including PCC and Medical then better upload B and C as well and hope for a direct grant - THIS IS ONLY IF ALL 3 WERE DECLARED IN EOI. If not then don't even think about uploading A and B.


----------



## singh_13

manpan18 said:


> As I said, if she declared only C in your EOI, you should not be uploading A or B documents. I think that's what she did cause she did jot feel that declaring A or B would give any benefit. Although if we were doing it ourselves we would declare all but only claim points for C. I hope she is experienced and has done this before. Frankly, in my opinion this would help in speedy processing as their is just one employer to verify. We could have claimed 4 months for B but that would be too much trouble and little/no benefit. Relax.
> 
> Edit: Even if she did declare all three in EOI and only claimed points for C. It is still ok. But if you are front loading everything including PCC and Medical then better upload B and C as well and hope for a direct grant - THIS IS ONLY IF ALL 3 WERE DECLARED IN EOI. If not then don't even think about uploading A and B.


I am not even sure what she declared in my EOI, she is arrogant and getting on my nerves. I am just quite because she holds everything now i guess. I should have done everything by myself. Is there a way to check what she declared in my EOI ?

In EOI, don't you just say that look I have in total 5 years of experience spread across 3 organisations out of which 2 years are deducted by ACS, so technically the point I am claiming for is the third organisation. But this status we have given to third organisation (for which it was eligible for claiming points) was directly connected to my experience in other two organisations (which kinda sacrificed 2 years I was associated with them). Not even sure if I am making myself clear or making any sense here to you guys.


----------



## manpan18

singh_13 said:


> I am not even sure what she declared in my EOI, she is arrogant and getting on my nerves. I am just quite because she holds everything now i guess. I should have done everything by myself. Is there a way to check what she declared in my EOI ?
> 
> In EOI, don't you just say that look I have in total 5 years of experience spread across 3 organisations out of which 2 years are deducted by ACS, so technically the point I am claiming for is the third organisation. But this status we have given to third organisation (for which it was eligible for claiming points) was directly connected to my experience in other two organisations (which kinda sacrificed 2 years I was associated with them). Not even sure if I am making myself clear or making any sense here to you guys.


Yup. Exactly. I get what you are saying and I have tried to explain the same thing to a few people. The years that get deducted make you eligible to be recognised at a level so they are not just something you can ignore. And for the same reason we should declare and provide proofs at every step for those deducted years. And for the same reason , I have said a few times, DIBP may verify the deducted employment as well. Deducted employment is important. While some other people are of the opinion that we need not worry about the employment proofs or verifications for the deducted years (employment we are not claiming points for).

The only reason why you you would not upload is if it was not declared in EOI. And now that I think of it, it should be because it is there in your ACS report.

You are paying for her service. Don't get dominated. The arrogant behavior is tactic they play to keep you from asking questions.


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi guys,

I have a simple question 
Should I upload assessment documents "CDR" under skill assessment or work experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

Hello All,
Please I have a question. Vetassess recognised just about 2 years of my entire 5 years work experience as relevant hence I am not claiming work experience points. Do I still need to upload documents for my work experience?


----------



## TravelWorld

Anamica23 said:


> :bounce:


Anamica you got grant? Congrats! :yo:


----------



## parth1310

LadyZebo said:


> Hello All,
> Please I have a question. Vetassess recognised just about 2 years of my entire 5 years work experience as relevant hence I am not claiming work experience points. Do I still need to upload documents for my work experience?




Yes you should upload documents for all the years relevant to your occupation (the ones positively assessed, as well as, any years deducted to calculate the eligibility). You can ignore the ones found not-relevant to your occupation.

Though unlikely, DIBP can ask for them, so better just front-load them. 

The documents you already provided to VETASSESS should be enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Don't need to upload CDR. Only provide results under skill assessment



che.mostafa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a simple question
> Should I upload assessment documents "CDR" under skill assessment or work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

Panda112 said:


> Don't need to upload CDR. Only provide results under skill assessment




Thank you for your input. But I read somewhere in this forum that we should upload all the documents which had been uploaded to the assessment authority.
May be it was meant for the employment evidence and I understand it wrongly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

1 grant reported for 190 subclass !! Best wishes for all awaiting grant ..


----------



## Panda112

It was for employment evidence I suppose because employment evidence you provide to DIBP is similar (or more) than what you give for skill assessment. Please don't attach CDR it'll make you look plain stupid or in worst case confuse CO and delay application 



che.mostafa said:


> Thank you for your input. But I read somewhere in this forum that we should upload all the documents which had been uploaded to the assessment authority.
> May be it was meant for the employment evidence and I understand it wrongly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa

Panda112 said:


> It was for employment evidence I suppose because employment evidence you provide to DIBP is similar (or more) than what you give for skill assessment. Please don't attach CDR it'll make you look plain stupid or in worst case confuse CO and delay application
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk




I guess I won't who wants to look stupid!. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

No grants or co contact today.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

chvarma80 said:


> No grants or co contact today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


I see 4 grants for 189 in MyImmiTracker.
Looks like good old days are back!!


----------



## CrazyAssuie

Hello Team- I need a help.

I have filed my eoi for 189 on 6th aug 2017 under BA 261111 code. Total points 70.

I have claimed skilled partner points as well. Got my wife's ACS done with her maiden name. Her name changed after marriage. Got her passport and aadhar card updated with new name. After her ACS and PTE was done.
Now my question is - while applying for visa; shall I mention her old name since ACS , PTE and educationion documents are by her old name OR post marriage name since passport and aadhar is updated as per new name?

Please help!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz25

CrazyAssuie said:


> Hello Team- I need a help.
> 
> I have filed my eoi for 189 on 6th aug 2017 under BA 261111 code. Total points 70.
> 
> I have claimed skilled partner points as well. Got my wife's ACS done with her maiden name. Her name changed after marriage. Got her passport and aadhar card updated with new name. After her ACS and PTE was done.
> Now my question is - while applying for visa; shall I mention her old name since ACS , PTE and educationion documents are by her old name OR post marriage name since passport and aadhar is updated as per new name?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Use new name, and also attach a name change affidavit.


----------



## CrazyAssuie

aks85 said:


> Use new name, and also attach a name change affidavit.


Thanks a lot aks85 for the quick response. Much appreciated! 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

CrazyAssuie said:


> Hello Team- I need a help.
> 
> I have filed my eoi for 189 on 6th aug 2017 under BA 261111 code. Total points 70.
> 
> I have claimed skilled partner points as well. Got my wife's ACS done with her maiden name. Her name changed after marriage. Got her passport and aadhar card updated with new name. After her ACS and PTE was done.
> Now my question is - while applying for visa; shall I mention her old name since ACS , PTE and educationion documents are by her old name OR post marriage name since passport and aadhar is updated as per new name?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Once her name has been changed legally, you can no longer use her old name in fresh applications 

But having the assessments etc. In old name will not be a problem, as in the application and forms, there is a column where you have to give if the applicant was known by any other name.
There you can enter her maiden name and so the CO will be able to connect the maiden and married name as one

Just make sure that you have the marriage certificate and name change documents available 

Cheers


----------



## CrazyAssuie

newbienz said:


> Once her name has been changed legally, you can no longer use her old name in fresh applications
> 
> But having the assessments etc. In old name will not be a problem, as in the application and forms, there is a column where you have to give if the applicant was known by any other name.
> There you can enter her maiden name and so the CO will be able to connect the maiden and married name as one
> 
> Just make sure that you have the marriage certificate and name change documents available
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot.. this is very helpful. Yes i have the required documents like marriage certificate and affidavit confirming her name change. Will go with her new name while lodging visa...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

chvarma80 said:


> No grants or co contact today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




One Grant been reported till now on the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

Received Grant !!

Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, 6:00am my heart had beat abnormally for a while 

Thank you all for your support and guidance.


----------



## kennedy07

Gang, 

I have a question on "Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page". I had uploaded a B/W certified scan of my Passport bio and the CO came back asking the same again. I have uploaded a color, certified of my Bio this time around(just to be sure!). Thing is, do I also need to upload a copy of my personal particulars?

Cheers!


----------



## Himadri

chumashankar said:


> Received Grant !!
> 
> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, 6:00am my heart had beat abnormally for a while
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.




Congratulations buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

chumashankar said:


> Received Grant !!
> 
> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, 6:00am my heart had beat abnormally for a while
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.


Congrats...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

kennedy07 said:


> Gang,
> 
> I have a question on "Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page". I had uploaded a B/W certified scan of my Passport bio and the CO came back asking the same again. I have uploaded a color, certified of my Bio this time around(just to be sure!). Thing is, do I also need to upload a copy of my personal particulars?
> 
> Cheers!


I uploaded the PP page also

Cheers


----------



## kennedy07

newbienz said:


> I uploaded the PP page also
> 
> Cheers


Can I upload it now? Does that make a difference?


----------



## NB

kennedy07 said:


> Can I upload it now? Does that make a difference?


No,problem..do it

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

Congrats to all who received grant or got CO contact.


----------



## cadimi

Congrats to all who granted PR! 9 grants have been observed so far!
Is there anyone who got immi assessment commence email grant please?


----------



## sumitgupta22

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> It has been a journey of tremendous learning and loads of patience. Finally, with the blessings of the almighty, I have received my grant within 7 days of my VISA application, for me which is not less than a miracle and for that I am thankful to God. I would like to thank you all for the never-ending support and guidance during the whole process. I believe that the forum plays a vital role during the process which keeps us united and motivates us to move forward despite any hurdles that we face. Here goes my story.....
> 
> # Applied in 2015 but the occupation went off the list and I lost almost a year.
> 
> # Lodged for assessment again in August 2016.Due to lack of experience the documents uploaded were not up to the mark and then the challenge started.
> 
> # Changed my agent and got my assessment positive after almost 9 months of struggle. Got my qualification changed to degree after a second review.
> 
> # Submitted my EOI for Victoria on 31st may 2017
> 
> # Got my invitation on 5th July 2017
> 
> # Took almost two months to arrange all the docs checked it twice-thrice and many times so that nothing is missing.
> 
> # submitted birth certificate, bachelor's degree and marksheet, form 26 AS, Form 16, bank statement, ROR, form 80, 1221, PCC and medical.
> 
> # Lodged VISA application on 23rd August uploaded docs on 29th August
> 
> # Got VISA grant on 31st August.
> 
> I think the biggest advantage of my application was that I had worked in the same company for 10 years which made the documentation lot more simpler.
> 
> The crux of the matter is that I was constantly on the case with the agent and never gave them the levy to take major decisions like which docs to upload, when to apply etc.
> 
> All in all I do strongly believe that when u have the deepest desire to achieve a goal, the whole universe comes together to get you to it.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Many many congratulations.. God blessed you wih quickest grant so far for the struggle you did initially.. Now time to celebrate.. 

All the best for you future endeavors ...


----------



## manpan18

cadimi said:


> Congrats to all who granted PR! 9 grants have been observed so far!
> Is there anyone who got immi assessment commence email grant please?


Wow! They are really ripping through in September.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

chumashankar said:


> Received Grant !!
> 
> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, 6:00am my heart had beat abnormally for a while
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.


Congratulations chumashankar ! Your case gives a lot of confidence to mine as well. I see 10 grants for today on Immitracker. It looks like the pace of grants expedited drastically from 1st September. 

Congratulations to all the others as well who received the grants on a Monday morning to ward off their blues.


----------



## debeash

chumashankar said:


> Received Grant !!
> 
> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, 6:00am my heart had beat abnormally for a while
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.


Congratulations!!! All the best for your future endeavors...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

Congratulations to all who received the grant! Looks like DIBP is back to the form now and hope the grants continue raining!


----------



## chvarma80

Give us something for applicants who lodged in August, I mean co contact.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani

Very good day for many friends ! Congrats


----------



## nascar

Got my Grant today, applied on jan31, co allocated 13 Feb, no other contact, front loaded the usual docs medical, pcc , form 80, education , employment details. 

Sent from my Shine using Tapatalk


----------



## nbcrazy

Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



nascar said:


> Got my Grant today, applied on jan31, co allocated 13 Feb, no other contact, front loaded the usual docs medical, pcc , form 80, education , employment details.
> 
> Sent from my Shine using Tapatalk


How do we know CO was allocated? Did he ask for something?


----------



## sharma1981

nbcrazy said:


> Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats.
Timeline with events please


----------



## nascar

chvarma80 said:


> How do we know CO was allocated? Did he ask for something?


Co allocated 13 Feb, no questions asked. 

Sent from my Shine using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

nbcrazy said:


> Got my grant today!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations !


----------



## nascar

nascar said:


> Co allocated 13 Feb, no questions asked.
> 
> Sent from my Shine using Tapatalk


A mail comes confirming co allocation and that the assessment has commenced.

Sent from my Shine using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*

13 today in immitracker, looks like they are in a rush!


----------



## sharma1981

chvarma80 said:


> 13 today in immitracker, looks like they are in a rush!


Good sign .... and the wheel seems to be motion !!!!


----------



## PANZIND

nascar said:


> A mail comes confirming co allocation and that the assessment has commenced.
> 
> Sent from my Shine using Tapatalk




After Commencement mail, how many days usually it takes for grant (if direct)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

nascar said:


> A mail comes confirming co allocation and that the assessment has commenced.
> 
> Sent from my Shine using Tapatalk


Thats really long.. what ANZSCO please ??

Adelaide or Brisbane ?

I lodged on 30th July 2017 - 261111.. got immi assess comm / CO allocatio mail on 29th August 2017..Adelaide.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

Based on immitracker, it seems that DIBP has been saved this day for applicants lodged in Feb/March 2017 and from 2016. Feeling a bit of rush and impatience now lolz


----------



## Rajnath27

Yeah

All Grants reported Today are at least more than 160 Days Old (Post Lodgment). 
So... They are clearing the pending backlogs first . Great Sign

regards,
Raj


----------



## abhishekv

Congrats to all who got grants.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

congratulations!


----------



## laxswa

Received grant today..will be updating in immitracker...thanks for all the suppport...u all rocks....
Best of luck for tye awaiting applicants who will receive their grants in no time....

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

laxswa said:


> Received grant today..will be updating in immitracker...thanks for all the suppport...u all rocks....
> Best of luck for tye awaiting applicants who will receive their grants in no time....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




Congratulations mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations chumashankar ! Your case gives a lot of confidence to mine as well. I see 10 grants for today on Immitracker. It looks like the pace of grants expedited drastically from 1st September.
> 
> Congratulations to all the others as well who received the grants on a Monday morning to ward off their blues.


Thank you all


----------



## AnkurMalik

aks85 said:


> Guys,
> I got 189 grant today :cheer2: for me and my family (spouse & child). There couldn't have been a more exciting Friday!
> Thank you all so very much for your help with questions, and the support I received during the wait period (Mar-Sep).
> I wish you all very good luck for your grants as well! My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations mate!


----------



## nbcrazy

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats.
> Timeline with events please


Thanks!!!
Applied: 15 Feb 2017
CO Contact: 03 Mar 2017
Docs submitted: 31 Mar 2017
CO Office: Adelaide
Grant: 04 Sep 2017


----------



## Himadri

Seems Like its Raining Grants !lane:

When will my turn come:israel:

All the best to all who Got the golden letter and Cheers to thos who are waiting patiently.:fish2::bounce:


----------



## DeanB

cadimi said:


> Based on immitracker, it seems that DIBP has been saved this day for applicants lodged in Feb/March 2017 and from 2016. Feeling a bit of rush and impatience now lolz


Congrats to all that have recieved grants today! 
Hope to see some movement from Brisbane soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam99

Hello Everyone,

I am a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest . Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST. 

I wish everyone waiting for their grant , get their's soon. Patience is the key....

Thanks,
Shyam.


----------



## Himadri

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest . Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their grant , get their's soon. Patience is the key....
> 
> Thanks,
> Shyam.


This is Great Buddy ! Congrats. Now time to update your signature and prepare for packing and landing !!

Happy for you.:music:


----------



## Vemulurin

Congrats to all who received their grants today :happy:


----------



## coolgauravmonster

Hi All,

a quick question, i got a mail from CO demanding some additional documents. i have uploaded all required docs and pressed information provided button.

is it enough or i need to reply to mail i got from CO stating that i have uploaded required docs.

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## varununi7

What a crazy day! 23 grants till now on immitracker which means large no of grants issued! I think all backlogs are being cleared!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## makp

I have submitted my visa application today. Would be glad if someone can answer few queries:

1. I have all the docs ready. Should I submit all the documents now, or wait for CO? 

2. I added my parents as non-migrating family members. I did not know this would be an issue. But the immiAccount now shows my parents also in the list under 'View application status', and is giving option to attach their documents(character certificate, if applicable, and proof of relationship such as birth certificate). Do I need to remove them from my application using form 1023. If yes, can I just attach filled form 1023 as part of documents in immiAccount, or do I need to wait for CO reply? 

Please guide.


----------



## NB

makp said:


> I have submitted my visa application today. Would be glad if someone can answer few queries:
> 
> 1. I have all the docs ready. Should I submit all the documents now, or wait for CO?
> 
> 2. I added my parents as non-migrating family members. I did not know this would be an issue. But the immiAccount now shows my parents also in the list under 'View application status', and is giving option to attach their documents(character certificate, if applicable, and proof of relationship such as birth certificate). Do I need to remove them from my application using form 1023. If yes, can I just attach filled form 1023 as part of documents in immiAccount, or do I need to wait for CO reply?
> 
> Please guide.


You should upload all the documents that you have ready ASAP
Don't wait for CO to ask

Upload a Form 1023 ASAP asking to remove the parents names

Cheers


----------



## bvashisht

There are 30 grants since 1st Sept. Unfortunately for code 2631. What is going on? 

==========================================
263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## bvashisht

Congratulations and big cheers to all those who has received a grant recently. Hope other who are waiting get to see the grant soon.
==========================================
263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## nascar

PANZIND said:


> After Commencement mail, how many days usually it takes for grant (if direct)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Varies from weeks to months to over a year!

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra

bvashisht said:


> There are 30 grants since 1st Sept. Unfortunately for code 2631. What is going on?
> 
> ==========================================
> 263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


Very true...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nascar

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thats really long.. what ANZSCO please ??
> 
> Adelaide or Brisbane ?
> 
> I lodged on 30th July 2017 - 261111.. got immi assess comm / CO allocatio mail on 29th August 2017..Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Adelaide, anzo management accountant

Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

nascar said:


> Varies from weeks to months to over a year!
> 
> Sent from my InnJoo 4 using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

I have never seen so many consecutive green rows on Immitracker ever since I applied in May, and the day hasn't ended yet. Is this the rain we were expecting? Congratulations to everyone who got lucky today.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations chumashankar ! Your case gives a lot of confidence to mine as well. I see 10 grants for today on Immitracker. It looks like the pace of grants expedited drastically from 1st September.
> 
> Congratulations to all the others as well who received the grants on a Monday morning to ward off their blues.


Immitracker reported 26 grants today with 4 cases from 2016 being granted the PR. September is definitely looking bright and definitely today there could be quite a lot of grants apart from immitracker's data for sure.

Godspeed.


----------



## lindsaypunk

I just joined today's visa grant party and finally got my visa after 6 months of excruciating waiting!

Here's my timeline in case it helps anyone here. Best of luck to you all! 

--

ICT Business Analyst - 70 points
GSM Adelaide

EOI: Feb 16
ITA: March 1
Applied: March 1
CO Contact: March 15
IP: March 15

:: crickets ::

Grant: Sept 4


----------



## Nmonga32

Rain of grants today but maximum of them are from Adelaide! What are the folks in Brisbane doing!?

My case is being handled by Brisbane and its been 7 months now.


----------



## Himadri

Many congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

Finally the flood gate is open ! Already 27 records on myimmitracker and many cases with 200+ waiting period. Seems they are clearing their backlog 

Congrats to those who got their grant! All the best!


----------



## rvd

As expected flood gates of grants are open by DIBP.. Many congratulations to all who got their grants.. 

All the best for the waiting aspirants..


----------



## kennedy07

newbienz said:


> No,problem..do it
> 
> Cheers


Just did! Fingers crossed now...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chvarma80

29 today!
124 to 354 days waiting


----------



## chvarma80

*wonderful*

29 today!
124 to 354 days waiting


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

*high hopes*

I guess gates close today at 30 grants reported on Immitracker. C0ngratulations to all who got their grants and all the best to us, who are in the waiting boat.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



chvarma80 said:


> 29 today!
> 124 to 354 days waiting


Now 31,

Audrey, what is the record?


----------



## satban

chvarma80 said:


> Now 31,
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey, what is the record?




Finally Gravalanche. After 2 months of delay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhavjain1708

Hi All,

I'm happy to share that me & my wife have received the grant today. Thank you all for your support. I would need it in future as well to get settled in Australia.

Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
Points: 65
Visa 189 Grant: 4th September 2017
Entry Date: 31st January 2018
Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


----------



## NB

chvarma80 said:


> Now 31,
> 
> Audrey, what is the record?


Ahould be a single day record

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

mash2017 said:


> Finally the flood gate is open ! Already 27 records on myimmitracker and many cases with 200+ waiting period. Seems they are clearing their backlog
> 
> Congrats to those who got their grant! All the best!


My god! Awesome! Floodgates indeed. I am still waiting but looking at this I am getting the satisfaction you get when you buy a scotch bottle. Yet to drink.


----------



## prateekjain1988

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share that me & my wife have received the grant today. Thank you all for your support. I would need it in future as well to get settled in Australia.
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Visa 189 Grant: 4th September 2017
> Entry Date: 31st January 2018
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


Congrats Vaibhav! Celebration time.

Can you please throw some light on what all was asked during verification/interview call? Thanks!


----------



## omsaibaba

Hi Guys,

got my visa today...

Thank you everyone for your support...god thank you

261313 - Visa submiited on 16th March
CO contact - 26th March 2017
Doc submitted - 27th March 2017

Grant - Sept 4th 2017

Thank you


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share that me & my wife have received the grant today. Thank you all for your support. I would need it in future as well to get settled in Australia.
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Visa 189 Grant: 4th September 2017
> Entry Date: 31st January 2018
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


What was the AHC call about? What type of questions they have asked? Can you PM me if personal.


----------



## vaibhavjain1708

prateekjain1988 said:


> Congrats Vaibhav! Celebration time.
> 
> Can you please throw some light on what all was asked during verification/interview call? Thanks!


They asked every hell thing that I've documented in my experience. The call was from delhi australian embassy and that non-technical lady asked more than any technical interviews I've ever attended. HAHAHA

She tried to extract and note my entire 9 years experience in IT in my domain and technology and why i switched companies in the said duration.


----------



## chvarma80

*Wonderful*



newbienz said:


> Ahould be a single day record
> 
> Cheers


Now there are 33, is it real or I am dreaming!


----------



## abhishekv

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> They asked every hell thing that I've documented in my experience. The call was from delhi australian embassy and that non-technical lady asked more than any technical interviews I've ever attended. HAHAHA
> 
> She tried to extract and note my entire 9 years experience in IT in my domain and technology and why i switched companies in the said duration.


Well the embassy lady gave you a prep session for future interviews  . Do you know which number or std code the call came from?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

anyone from june july 17 granted today ?


----------



## i_am_abhi

Count reached 36. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

It is unprecedented! So unprecedented that immitracker is having a tough time handling the requests!

Best wishes to those who got the grant
God bess those who are in the queue 

:yo:


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

*Immitracker*



bulop said:


> anyone from june july 17 granted today ?


You can check this out - https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## laxswa

My IED is 26th feb..my wife's passport going to expire on this feb...plz suggest action point...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet

laxswa said:


> My IED is 26th feb..my wife's passport going to expire on this feb...plz suggest action point...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


From earlier posts, i recall, you should have atleast six months passport validity. Plan accordingly.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## laxswa

laxswa said:


> My IED is 26th feb..my wife's passport going to expire on this feb...plz suggest action point...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


If i can repharse my query..i was granted visa today...i applied on 6th March..my IED has been given on 26th February for me and my wife.bht her passport is going to expire on 2018 Feb...what should i do now??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi, what could be the issue if immiAccount shows parents name under View application status.


----------



## Panda112

Tell that now.


chvarma80 said:


> No grants or co contact today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya.avrs

makp said:


> I have submitted my visa application today. Would be glad if someone can answer few queries:
> 
> 1. I have all the docs ready. Should I submit all the documents now, or wait for CO?
> 
> 2. I added my parents as non-migrating family members. I did not know this would be an issue. But the immiAccount now shows my parents also in the list under 'View application status', and is giving option to attach their documents(character certificate, if applicable, and proof of relationship such as birth certificate). Do I need to remove them from my application using form 1023. If yes, can I just attach filled form 1023 as part of documents in immiAccount, or do I need to wait for CO reply?
> 
> Please guide.



Hi, what could be the issue if immiAccount shows parents name under View application status.


----------



## Panda112

Congrats mate.

Do celebrate (maybe drink twice than your usual limits) and all the best for your future.


chumashankar said:


> Received Grant !!
> 
> Got Gmail notification of Immi this morning, 6:00am my heart had beat abnormally for a while
> 
> Thank you all for your support and guidance.


----------



## bulop

todays grants mostly from March and February, maybe end of September it will move to May & April.


----------



## sumitgupta22

shyam99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a silent spectator of this forum and had really lost interest . Thankfully by the grace of god I have received my grant today @9:30AM IST.
> 
> I wish everyone waiting for their grant , get their's soon. Patience is the key....
> 
> Thanks,
> Shyam.


Congratz..


----------



## jithooos

Out of 47 grants today (189/190 SC), just 2 are from Brisbane !!! Were all the staff cuts from Brisbane office ? LOL ...


----------



## Panda112

We will get it my friend. In no time. Similar profiles BTW. Best of luck



cadimi said:


> Based on immitracker, it seems that DIBP has been saved this day for applicants lodged in Feb/March 2017 and from 2016. Feeling a bit of rush and impatience now lolz


----------



## laxswa

.i was granted visa today...i applied on 6th March..my IED has been given on 26th February 2018 for me and my wife. But her passport is going to expire on 2018 Feb...what should i do now??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

lindsaypunk said:


> I just joined today's visa grant party and finally got my visa after 6 months of excruciating waiting!
> 
> Here's my timeline in case it helps anyone here. Best of luck to you all!
> 
> --
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - 70 points
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> EOI: Feb 16
> ITA: March 1
> Applied: March 1
> CO Contact: March 15
> IP: March 15
> 
> :: crickets ::
> 
> Grant: Sept 4


Congratz


----------



## manpan18

laxswa said:


> If i can repharse my query..i was granted visa today...i applied on 6th March..my IED has been given on 26th February for me and my wife.bht her passport is going to expire on 2018 Feb...what should i do now??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Apply for a new passport and once you get it update DIBP of the change in circumstances with new passport details.


----------



## sumitgupta22

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share that me & my wife have received the grant today. Thank you all for your support. I would need it in future as well to get settled in Australia.
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Visa 189 Grant: 4th September 2017
> Entry Date: 31st January 2018
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


Many congratulations and all the best for future endeavors..


----------



## sumitgupta22

omsaibaba said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> got my visa today...
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support...god thank you
> 
> 261313 - Visa submiited on 16th March
> CO contact - 26th March 2017
> Doc submitted - 27th March 2017
> 
> Grant - Sept 4th 2017
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations..


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

hope so.


----------



## omsaibaba

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratulations..


Thank you..


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share that me & my wife have received the grant today. Thank you all for your support. I would need it in future as well to get settled in Australia.
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: 1st March 2017
> CO Contact for Additional Documents: 8th March 2017
> Documents Uploaded: 1st April 2017
> Current Employment Verification Contact: 15th April 2017
> Verification/Interview Call from Australian Embassy (Delhi): 30th May 2017
> Points: 65
> Visa 189 Grant: 4th September 2017
> Entry Date: 31st January 2018
> Occupation: Software Engineering 261313


Hi Vaibhav,

1. What questions did AHC ask you in verification/interview call?

2. Are you claiming partner skill points?

3. Did they call/interview your wife separately?


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Panda112 said:


> Tell that now.


:sorry: 41 today, but still nobody from August batch got CO contacts today!


----------



## bhupendrababun

Hello Everyone,

By gods grace.... We received our grants today. 

Below is my Timeline

Civil Engineer – 233211 (60 points)
Visa Lodged(189): 14/03/2017
CO contact: 22/3/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
Responded: 24/3/2017
Employment Verification: 26/04/2017
Grant: 04/10/2017
IED: 23/02/2018

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. and I wish Good luck whoever are waiting for their grants.

And a BIG Thanks to the experts of the forum for supporting throughout the process. 


Cheers,
Bhupendra


----------



## Panda112

Since no one has replied, I could maybe help you understand what to search for.

In my country, you can't renew your passport without it's expiration. But you can always renew it from overseas embassy. IED refers to the date within which you enter the country. So, if it was for me, I'd either:


Enter before February when the passport still hasn't expired then renew the passport in Australia from my embassy OR
 Ask Gsm. Allocated (DIBP) to extend my IED beyond Feb, renew the passport, inform them of it and then enter into Australia on the new passport. Also, I don't believe passport numbers change after renewal.



laxswa said:


> If i can repharse my query..i was granted visa today...i applied on 6th March..my IED has been given on 26th February for me and my wife.bht her passport is going to expire on 2018 Feb...what should i do now??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Maverick_VJ said:


> Immitracker reported 26 grants today with 4 cases from 2016 being granted the PR. September is definitely looking bright and definitely today there could be quite a lot of grants apart from immitracker's data for sure.
> 
> Godspeed.


41 grants for 189
10 grants for 190
(On immitracker)

Today

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Congratulations to all the folks who received the Golden mail today from DIBP. This is unprecedented in history of DIBP as far as ImmiTracker records show. hoping that those who are still waiting specially from 2016 and Apr-May 2017 will get it soon as well. Cheers.


----------



## parth1310

A record day indeed. Rain after a long drought. 

Congratulations to everyone who received their grants today. And to everyone else; there is hope for all of us.


----------



## karanbansal91

WOW WOW WOW.... 47 grants of 189 on immitracker....


----------



## sumitgupta22

bhupendrababun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By gods grace.... We received our grants today.
> 
> Below is my Timeline
> 
> Civil Engineer – 233211 (60 points)
> Visa Lodged(189): 14/03/2017
> CO contact: 22/3/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
> Responded: 24/3/2017
> Employment Verification: 26/04/2017
> Grant: 04/10/2017
> IED: 23/02/2018
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their grants today. and I wish Good luck whoever are waiting for their grants.
> 
> And a BIG Thanks to the experts of the forum for supporting throughout the process.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Bhupendra


Congratulations


----------



## subz.finwiz

lindsaypunk said:


> I just joined today's visa grant party and finally got my visa after 6 months of excruciating waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline in case it helps anyone here. Best of luck to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - 70 points
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> EOI: Feb 16
> 
> ITA: March 1
> 
> Applied: March 1
> 
> CO Contact: March 15
> 
> IP: March 15
> 
> 
> 
> :: crickets ::
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: Sept 4




Congrats....I have also applied for ICT BA on 1st May. Hope to get my grant before Nov this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

Hey all lucky guys and gals who got their grants today .....Congrats and best of luck.....Hope you keep contributing to d group!!!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejavusick

Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo: 

Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant. 

My timeline:
190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
AHC interview - 16 July 17
Grant 4th Sept :yo:
IED - 5 th Jan18


----------



## cadimi

Panda112 said:


> We will get it my friend. In no time. Similar profiles BTW. Best of luck


Hope so mate. As from immitracker, officers have touched applications lodged in early May. Feeling a bit tense when experiencing a fabulous day for many comrades. Fingers crossed!


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :yo:
> IED - 5 th Jan18


What questions did they ask in interview?


----------



## kritika.cha

chvarma80 said:


> Have you contacted by CO during the process?


No, I did not have any CO contact.


----------



## Himadri

Panda112 said:


> Since no one has replied, I could maybe help you understand what to search for.
> 
> 
> 
> In my country, you can't renew your passport without it's expiration. But you can always renew it from overseas embassy. IED refers to the date within which you enter the country. So, if it was for me, I'd either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enter before February when the passport still hasn't expired then renew the passport in Australia from my embassy OR
> 
> Ask Gsm. Allocated (DIBP) to extend my IED beyond Feb, renew the passport, inform them of it and then enter into Australia on the new passport. Also, I don't believe passport numbers change after renewal.




One addition- Passport number changes post renewal so will need to inform DIBP so that your evisa can be attached with new passport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Himadri said:


> One addition- Passport number changes post renewal so will need to inform DIBP so that your evisa can be attached with new passport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There, that completes your answer. Sorry for my misinformation 

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

Congratulations to everyone who is blessed in today's rain of grants!


----------



## laxswa

Bro ...I just wanted to make sure this is a regular process and lot of ppl do that like me

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

I just did the online payment for 189 VISA. But I do not see the required documents option to upload -

Will it appear after some time?


----------



## Panda112

laxswa said:


> Bro ...I just wanted to make sure this is a regular process and lot of ppl do that like me
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


I know several people who did the first option.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

sumitgupta22 said:


> I just did the online payment for 189 VISA. But I do not see the required documents option to upload -
> 
> Will it appear after some time?


please ignore..the list appeared after logout/login..


----------



## sumitgupta22

Document upload question - PCC is Overseas Police Clearance National or Overseas Panel Clearance Certificate?


----------



## laxswa

Panda112 said:


> I know several people who did the first option.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Bro my plan is to get a renewed passport by 1 week...with a new number (having the old number printed as well) and update dibp.......

Is that the option u talking about??

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop

chvarma80 said:


> :sorry: 41 today, but still nobody from August batch got CO contacts today!



I lodged on July no co contact yet. my case is complex (wife and military service and employment verification), even though I uploaded all the common docs, I reckon co will ask more docs.


----------



## singh1982

Hey guys, what's IED mean and what are it's implications?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Why is Brisbane office so silent. 99% of the grants coming from Adelaide :|


----------



## sharma1981

singh1982 said:


> Hey guys, what's IED mean and what are it's implications?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


IED - Initial entry date (you need to make an entry to Australia before this date else your grant stands cancelled)

If IED is not met/can't be met , then you can explain the DIBP and if the reason is found genuine or reasonable, then they may give you a waiver.


----------



## makp

newbienz said:


> You should upload all the documents that you have ready ASAP
> Don't wait for CO to ask
> 
> Upload a Form 1023 ASAP asking to remove the parents names
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. I will do that by today evening. 
Also, I thing.. I have added parents and siblings details in Form 80 - "Part Q - Associated People". My wife(migrating dependent applicant) has also added her parents and siblings details in her Form 80. 
I hope that should be fine and won't create any issue. 
If it is not fine, please guide.. I will remove these details before attaching our form 80 to my application.


----------



## Panda112

makp said:


> Thanks newbienz. I will do that by today evening.
> Also, I thing.. I have added parents and siblings details in Form 80 - "Part Q - Associated People". My wife(migrating dependent applicant) has also added her parents and siblings details in her Form 80.
> I hope that should be fine and won't create any issue.
> If it is not fine, please guide.. I will remove these details before attaching our form 80 to my application.


You must add your parents, siblings, spouse and children in form 80. No it won't create an issue. It should be done

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

sumitgupta22 said:


> Document upload question - PCC is Overseas Police Clearance National or Overseas Panel Clearance Certificate?


Overseas police clearance

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

laxswa said:


> Bro my plan is to get a renewed passport by 1 week...with a new number (having the old number printed as well) and update dibp.......
> 
> Is that the option u talking about??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Nope, I was talking about option of renewing it in Australia. Although what you did will be fine too.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

Guys

Is there a way to know which office my case is getting processed from ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?
I lodged my Visa 2 weeks back and no CO contact till now. So is it possible as of now to know which office my case has gone to ?


----------



## DeanB

Nmonga32 said:


> Why is Brisbane office so silent. 99% of the grants coming from Adelaide :|


Good question! 
Hope they wake up soon! :boink:


----------



## Nmonga32

DeanB said:


> Good question!
> Hope they wake up soon! :boink:


Hey.. I also lodged my application around your date. 9th Feb to be precise. I have had two CO contacts so far - 1) PCC, Form 80, Medical 2) Sending PTE scores to DIBP.


----------



## Himadri

Nmonga32 said:


> Why is Brisbane office so silent. 99% of the grants coming from Adelaide :|




May be tomorrow is Brisbane day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Relax my friend. It's too soon. Let's see for another month. People have been waiting without CO since April.

And no, without CO contact it's not possible to know the team


singh_13 said:


> Guys
> 
> Is there a way to know which office my case is getting processed from ? Adelaide or Brisbane ?
> I lodged my Visa 2 weeks back and no CO contact till now. So is it possible as of now to know which office my case has gone to ?


Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sumitgupta22 said:


> Document upload question - PCC is Overseas Police Clearance National or Overseas Panel Clearance Certificate?


Overseas police clearance certificate 

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

sharma1981 said:


> IED - Initial entry date (you need to make an entry to Australia before this date else your grant stands cancelled)
> 
> If IED is not met/can't be met , then you can explain the DIBP and if the reason is found genuine or reasonable, then they may give you a waiver.


Thanks sharmaji....Is it typically 6 months or 1 year from grant date?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## FVG

Hi! I also lodged my visa last August 25(paid and frontloaded all docs) , but only today that I received an email from Skillselect that my EOI was suspended. Have you received the "EOI Suspended" already? Thanks mate! 



chvarma80 said:


> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 today, but still nobody from August batch got CO contacts today!
Click to expand...


----------



## sharma1981

singh1982 said:


> Thanks sharmaji....Is it typically 6 months or 1 year from grant date?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It could be within 1 month also if your grant is delayed too much.

Ideally it is 1 year from PCC/Medicals which ever is earlier.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

FVG said:


> Hi! I also lodged my visa last August 25(paid and frontloaded all docs) , but only today that I received an email from Skillselect that my EOI was suspended. Have you received the "EOI Suspended" already? Thanks mate!


It is common practice, ignore it. Once you used ur invite and lodged visa, you are bound to receive EOI Suspended mail sooner or later.


----------



## karanbansal91

FVG said:


> Hi! I also lodged my visa last August 25(paid and frontloaded all docs) , but only today that I received an email from Skillselect that my EOI was suspended. Have you received the "EOI Suspended" already? Thanks mate!


In most of the cases, EOI got suspended after final decision on visa application.


----------



## NB

karanbansal91 said:


> In most of the cases, EOI got suspended after final decision on visa application.


EOI is not suspended but removed after the final decision on the visa
I got the email informing the same

Cheers


----------



## Himadri

FVG said:


> Hi! I also lodged my visa last August 25(paid and frontloaded all docs) , but only today that I received an email from Skillselect that my EOI was suspended. Have you received the "EOI Suspended" already? Thanks mate!




Did you apply through agent?

EOI gets suspended on 2 reasons - a. if Visa have been granted b. If EOI tenure is expired ( which is not the case here as it gets expired post 2 years)

If you applied through agent check with them, if not wait for a day and raise query.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Himadri said:


> Did you apply through agent?
> 
> EOI gets suspended on 2 reasons - a. if Visa have been granted b. If EOI tenure is expired ( which is not the case here as it gets expired post 2 years)
> 
> If you applied through agent check with them, if not wait for a day and raise query.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




EOI does not get suspended but removed if your are granted or, tenure is completed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FVG

In most of the cases said:


> So mine's unusual case? Anyone else who had the same experience?


----------



## andreyx108b

49 GRANTS TODAY REPORTED!

O-M-G

*Brothers and sisters, my warmest congratulations to those who go it today! I am not sure who you all are, but I AM HAPPY FOR YOU! 

If you are in Sydney, coming to Sydney or visiting it - PLEASE get in touch and we all go for a CUP OF TEA! 

CONGRATULATIONS*

To those who are still waiting... guys believe in your dreams! It will come true! Don't loose hope!


----------



## sharma1981

FVG said:


> Hi! I also lodged my visa last August 25(paid and frontloaded all docs) , but only today that I received an email from Skillselect that my EOI was suspended. Have you received the "EOI Suspended" already? Thanks mate!


EOI gets suspended once you lodge the VISA. The status in skill select moves to LODGED and you get an EOI suspended email. Once VISA is refused/granted , then EOI is removed.

In your case all looks normal


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



FVG said:


> Hi! I also lodged my visa last August 25(paid and frontloaded all docs) , but only today that I received an email from Skillselect that my EOI was suspended. Have you received the "EOI Suspended" already? Thanks mate!


Yes, I received on same day!


----------



## FVG

Himadri said:


> Did you apply through agent?
> 
> EOI gets suspended on 2 reasons - a. if Visa have been granted b. If EOI tenure is expired ( which is not the case here as it gets expired post 2 years)
> 
> If you applied through agent check with them, if not wait for a day and raise query.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied all by myself. I am a secret stalker of newbienz and zabback from EOI up to visa lodge, I am just following their lead. Anyways, I'll just keep calm, as this seem normal as per other responses.:yo:


----------



## sharma1981

chvarma80 said:


> Yes, I received on same day!


I am sure you already know below

_"EOI gets suspended once you lodge the VISA. The status in skill select moves to LODGED and you get an EOI suspended email. Once VISA is refused/granted , then EOI is removed._"


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> 49 GRANTS TODAY REPORTED!
> 
> O-M-G
> 
> *Brothers and sisters, my warmest congratulations to those who go it today! I am not sure who you all are, but I AM HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> If you are in Sydney, coming to Sydney or visiting it - PLEASE get in touch and we all go for a CUP OF TEA!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> To those who are still waiting... guys believe in your dreams! It will come true! Don't loose hope!


What is the record in Immitracker?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

andreyx108b said:


> 49 GRANTS TODAY REPORTED!
> 
> O-M-G
> 
> *Brothers and sisters, my warmest congratulations to those who go it today! I am not sure who you all are, but I AM HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> If you are in Sydney, coming to Sydney or visiting it - PLEASE get in touch and we all go for a CUP OF TEA!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> To those who are still waiting... guys believe in your dreams! It will come true! Don't loose hope!


Whoa Whoa ! This number is certainly promising as I never came across this number that I can recall on the daily grants reported on immitracker atleast since I was tracking the forum and immitracker. This definitely shows a good number of grants in September to start with. Quite a good number of back logs too were cleared.

Keeping my fingers crossed. God Speed


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Himadri said:


> Did you apply through agent?
> 
> EOI gets suspended on 2 reasons - a. if Visa have been granted b. If EOI tenure is expired ( which is not the case here as it gets expired post 2 years)
> 
> If you applied through agent check with them, if not wait for a day and raise query.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received mail from Skill Set on 11th May 2017, very day I lodged my visa, stating that My EOI has been suspended as I have lodged my visa application... Hence lodging the visa is one of the reasons for getting EOI suspended.... Cheers


----------



## cadimi

andreyx108b said:


> 49 GRANTS TODAY REPORTED!
> 
> O-M-G
> 
> *Brothers and sisters, my warmest congratulations to those who go it today! I am not sure who you all are, but I AM HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> If you are in Sydney, coming to Sydney or visiting it - PLEASE get in touch and we all go for a CUP OF TEA!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> To those who are still waiting... guys believe in your dreams! It will come true! Don't loose hope!


Hey mate, just updated immitracker?
Not much ease to see the number of grants and co contacts like before.


----------



## FVG

sharma1981 said:


> EOI gets suspended once you lodge the VISA. The status in skill select moves to LODGED and you get an EOI suspended email. Once VISA is refused/granted , then EOI is removed.
> 
> In your case all looks normal


Thanks mate!!!
I really had to register and ask that question. hahaha!
Back to stalker mode...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

andreyx108b said:


> 49 GRANTS TODAY REPORTED!
> 
> O-M-G
> 
> *Brothers and sisters, my warmest congratulations to those who go it today! I am not sure who you all are, but I AM HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> If you are in Sydney, coming to Sydney or visiting it - PLEASE get in touch and we all go for a CUP OF TEA!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> To those who are still waiting... guys believe in your dreams! It will come true! Don't loose hope!


Unprecedented in history of ImmiTracker as far as i can recall. 49 is crazy figure for any single day. And they say that ImmiTracker represents 5-10% of those who lodged. If we do the math, we are looking at around 500-1000 grants for 4th Sep 2017. This day ll be remembered for those who ll be using ImmiTracker and EF even after 2-3 years. Hope all those waiting get their grants soon (myself included)...


----------



## NB

FVG said:


> Thanks mate!!!
> I really had to register and ask that question. hahaha!
> Back to stalker mode...


I am out
Only Zaback21 left for you to stalk 
Will PM and warn him

Cheers


----------



## M.Abdellah

Hello Guys

I Just woke up now :yawn:
I find around 50 grant in the imitracker for today 
These people joking Right?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Unprecedented in history of ImmiTracker as far as i can recall. 49 is crazy figure for any single day. And they say that ImmiTracker represents 5-10% of those who lodged. If we do the math, we are looking at around 500-1000 grants for 4th Sep 2017. This day ll be remembered for those who ll be using ImmiTracker and EF even after 2-3 years. Hope all those waiting get their grants soon (myself included)...


Wow indeeed !

May be, just may be, the immitracker % needs to be revisited


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Wow indeeed !
> 
> May be, just may be, the immitracker % needs to be revisited


I have the same feeling tbh, but I wanted to write 500-1000 grants on a single day thingy and have a feel of that none the less ))


----------



## M.Abdellah

It seems correct 
TO much Grant for one day
I feel this thread will be empty from tomorrow :happy:
Congratulation for all how got their grants
I hope our turn is tomorrow


----------



## catchdwind

Finallly!!! ;D

GRANT has landed...

Thanks Grace...
God be praised...

Moving on to the next pursuit...

Sincere appreciation to the team here; 
the entire process was far too easy...
I must say twas easier than what most peeps experienced using a migration agent...
And it was DIY... At no extra cost or fee...

Thanks guys; you're a great team.
Wish all those still processing theirs, the GRACE to stress-free Grant...

Timeline in Signature...

_*PS: I'm not registered on Immitracker... So, obviously, there are many out there who received grant today but are neither on immitracker nor on this forum...*_


----------



## sharma1981

catchdwind said:


> Finallly!!! ;D
> 
> GRANT has landed...
> 
> Thanks Grace...
> God be praised...
> 
> Moving on to the next pursuit...
> 
> Sincere appreciation to the team here;
> the entire process was far too easy...
> I must say twas easier than what most peeps experienced using a migration agent...
> And it was DIY... At no extra cost or fee...
> 
> Thanks guys; you're a great team.
> Wish all those still processing theirs, the GRACE to stress-free Grant...
> 
> Timeline in Signature...
> 
> _*PS: I'm not registered on Immitracker... So, obviously, there are many out there who received grant today but are neither on immitracker nor on this forum...*_


Congrats ...


----------



## FVG

newbienz said:


> I am out
> Only Zaback21 left for you to stalk
> Will PM and warn him
> 
> Cheers


Will it make you at ease if I say I know your full name, address and mobile number?
Just kidding! But yeah, I really appreciate you responding to most queries here.
And I know a lot of forum members and even unregistered ones (like me minutes ago) feel the same way too.

And for that, I'll vote you president of this forum! Hahaha


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

catchdwind said:


> Finallly!!! ;D
> 
> GRANT has landed...
> 
> Thanks Grace...
> God be praised...
> 
> Moving on to the next pursuit...
> 
> Sincere appreciation to the team here;
> the entire process was far too easy...
> I must say twas easier than what most peeps experienced using a migration agent...
> And it was DIY... At no extra cost or fee...
> 
> Thanks guys; you're a great team.
> Wish all those still processing theirs, the GRACE to stress-free Grant...
> 
> Timeline in Signature...
> 
> _*PS: I'm not registered on Immitracker... So, obviously, there are many out there who received grant today but are neither on immitracker nor on this forum...*_


Congrats bro, best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## laxswa

catchdwind said:


> Finallly!!! ;D
> 
> GRANT has landed...
> 
> Thanks Grace...
> God be praised...
> 
> Moving on to the next pursuit...
> 
> Sincere appreciation to the team here;
> the entire process was far too easy...
> I must say twas easier than what most peeps experienced using a migration agent...
> And it was DIY... At no extra cost or fee...
> 
> Thanks guys; you're a great team.
> Wish all those still processing theirs, the GRACE to stress-free Grant...
> 
> Timeline in Signature...
> 
> _*PS: I'm not registered on Immitracker... So, obviously, there are many out there who received grant today but are neither on immitracker nor on this forum...*_


Please register and make it unbreakbale the most grants in a singl day...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Abdellah

catchdwind said:


> Finallly!!! ;D
> 
> GRANT has landed...
> 
> Thanks Grace...
> God be praised...
> 
> Moving on to the next pursuit...
> 
> Sincere appreciation to the team here;
> the entire process was far too easy...
> I must say twas easier than what most peeps experienced using a migration agent...
> And it was DIY... At no extra cost or fee...
> 
> Thanks guys; you're a great team.
> Wish all those still processing theirs, the GRACE to stress-free Grant...
> 
> Timeline in Signature...
> 
> _*PS: I'm not registered on Immitracker... So, obviously, there are many out there who received grant today but are neither on immitracker nor on this forum...*_


Congratulation my friend :biggrin1:
All the best in your journey


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> Finallly!!! ;D
> 
> GRANT has landed...
> 
> Thanks Grace...
> God be praised...
> 
> Moving on to the next pursuit...
> 
> Sincere appreciation to the team here;
> the entire process was far too easy...
> I must say twas easier than what most peeps experienced using a migration agent...
> And it was DIY... At no extra cost or fee...
> 
> Thanks guys; you're a great team.
> Wish all those still processing theirs, the GRACE to stress-free Grant...
> 
> Timeline in Signature...
> 
> _*PS: I'm not registered on Immitracker... So, obviously, there are many out there who received grant today but are neither on immitracker nor on this forum...*_


Congrats!

Why don't you add your case?

I am sure you were looking at the grants and felt better when saw some coming? It helps people!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Why don't you add your case?
> 
> I am sure you were looking at the grants and felt better when saw some coming? It helps people!


I second Andrey...


----------



## mm77171

*Only hope that keeps alive*

Today was indeed what 1st July should've been. Congratulations to everyone who got the grant today. Seeing everyone so happy, I wish I could also post similar messages about my Grant. God knows when will be I in a position to enjoy that moment. 
Still, all the best for everyone else. Pray for me if you can. :violin:


----------



## manpan18

andreyx108b said:


> 49 GRANTS TODAY REPORTED!
> 
> O-M-G
> 
> *Brothers and sisters, my warmest congratulations to those who go it today! I am not sure who you all are, but I AM HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> If you are in Sydney, coming to Sydney or visiting it - PLEASE get in touch and we all go for a CUP OF TEA!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS*
> 
> To those who are still waiting... guys believe in your dreams! It will come true! Don't loose hope!


I am going to add a fake case if it stays at 49. Lol.


----------



## nabzz

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi,
> I went there for medicals in July and they only accept cash.


oh ok and the entire medical is done in one day?


----------



## sharma1981

manpan18 said:


> I am going to add a fake case if it stays at 49. Lol.


YOu need not to ... there is already a person whose data is not added but its a genuine grant.


----------



## PANZIND

Is it true that there are 51 grants for today!! (as per immitracker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

PANZIND said:


> Is it true that there are 51 grants for today!! (as per immitracker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very much !!!


----------



## yousufkhan

nabzz said:


> oh ok and the entire medical is done in one day?


-
I have completed all steps from submission of fee to all tests and screening in 2.5 hours.


----------



## PANZIND

sharma1981 said:


> Very much !!!




Seems it was a grant bonanza. Hope it to continue for few more days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba

what a day in the history...amazing...thank god for showing your love towards us..i am happy that i am part of those 51 lucky guys today...wishing u remaining all the best ..u will get it very soon...


----------



## PANZIND

omsaibaba said:


> what a day in the history...amazing...thank god for showing your love towards us..i am happy that i am part of those 51 lucky guys today...wishing u remaining all the best ..u will get it very soon...




Gajab bro!! Best wishes for a bright future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Abdellah

mm77171 said:


> Today was indeed what 1st July should've been. Congratulations to everyone who got the grant today. Seeing everyone so happy, I wish I could also post similar messages about my Grant. God knows when will be I in a position to enjoy that moment.
> Still, all the best for everyone else. Pray for me if you can. :violin:


Be optimistic Brother
I feel soon will be our day :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## andreyx108b

cadimi said:


> Hey mate, just updated immitracker?
> Not much ease to see the number of grants and co contacts like before.


it will be back in 24 hours, we struggling with user load today, so need to revise slightly the process - these mini reports put huge pressure on the server


----------



## omsaibaba

how many grants actually DIBP approved today? any idea..


----------



## PANZIND

andreyx108b said:


> it will be back in 24 hours, we struggling with user load today, so need to revise slightly the process - these mini reports put huge pressure on the server




I was kind of missing those mini reports. Glad to know that they will be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

yousufkhan said:


> -
> I have completed all steps from submission of fee to all tests and screening in 2.5 hours.


sounds good! Thank you!


----------



## 11936440

Finally I can say goodbye to ExpatForum Australia! Today is really a special day seeing so many grants for forum members and my family

Visa lodged: 13 Feb 17
Assessment commence: 20 Mar 17
CO contact: 12 Apr 17
Grant: 4 Sep 17 for a family of 3
Occupation: Auditor - GEN

Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

mm77171 said:


> Today was indeed what 1st July should've been. Congratulations to everyone who got the grant today. Seeing everyone so happy, I wish I could also post similar messages about my Grant. God knows when will be I in a position to enjoy that moment.
> Still, all the best for everyone else. Pray for me if you can. :violin:


we are in it together bro, all we can do is wait and back each other during these tough times... Hang in there


----------



## sharma1981

11936440 said:


> Finally I can say goodbye to ExpatForum Australia! Today is really a special day seeing so many grants for forum members and my family
> 
> Visa lodged: 13 Feb 17
> Assessment commence: 20 Mar 17
> CO contact: 12 Apr 17
> Grant: 4 Sep 17 for a family of 3
> Occupation: Auditor - GEN
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck!


Do step in once a while. Probably some new 11936440 will be waiting for your advice


----------



## PANZIND

11936440 said:


> Finally I can say goodbye to ExpatForum Australia! Today is really a special day seeing so many grants for forum members and my family
> 
> Visa lodged: 13 Feb 17
> Assessment commence: 20 Mar 17
> CO contact: 12 Apr 17
> Grant: 4 Sep 17 for a family of 3
> Occupation: Auditor - GEN
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck!




Congratulations!! Was there CO contact?

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

All Team Brisbane are gloomy today as our team works at snail's pace ))


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

omsaibaba said:


> what a day in the history...amazing...thank god for showing your love towards us..i am happy that i am part of those 51 lucky guys today...wishing u remaining all the best ..u will get it very soon...


Congrats bro...


----------



## Panda112

Exactly what I said in the whatsapp group. Bro, top stalking.
Lol

On a serious note, a big shout out to andreyx108b. Without you it'd be difficult to understand the gravity of any situation.



manpan18 said:


> I am going to add a fake case if it stays at 49. Lol.


----------



## satban

Well even expat forum is crashing under the load of updates I think...


----------



## pkk0574

Congratulations to everyone who received their grants today. Indeed a historic day.

Al the best for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

I really hope you're not leaving. It's you and Zaback21 who kept me going through the entire process. 

I wouldn't be ashamed of stalking both of you to buy you beers.

Do keep us posted about how everything turns out.



newbienz said:


> I am out
> Only Zaback21 left for you to stalk
> Will PM and warn him
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Don't worry too much about it. We have been seeing a lot of instances where the CO teams changed.

Also, if Brisbane is slow, wouldn't they also have a less work load? I'm pretty sure yours is around the corner.



Shuaib Azhar said:


> All Team Brisbane are gloomy today as our team works at snail's pace ))


----------



## Omahzebo

ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated teh timeline in signature.
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


Congrats.... I so happy for you.


----------



## chumashankar

Congratulations to all of you


----------



## varununi7

Phew, what a day! Never ever seen such tenacity of updates in immitracker. Hope case officers woke up with a clear head today morning that it is just Sep 4th and there are more working days ahead!!!

Congratulations to all granted!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Panda112 said:


> Don't worry too much about it. We have been seeing a lot of instances where the CO teams changed.
> 
> Also, if Brisbane is slow, wouldn't they also have a less work load? I'm pretty sure yours is around the corner.


Thnx a lot bro, hope you get the Golden mail soon too.


----------



## AnkurMalik

catchdwind said:


> Finallly!!! ;D
> 
> GRANT has landed...
> 
> Thanks Grace...
> God be praised...
> 
> Moving on to the next pursuit...
> 
> Sincere appreciation to the team here;
> the entire process was far too easy...
> I must say twas easier than what most peeps experienced using a migration agent...
> And it was DIY... At no extra cost or fee...
> 
> Thanks guys; you're a great team.
> Wish all those still processing theirs, the GRACE to stress-free Grant...
> 
> Timeline in Signature...
> 
> _*PS: I'm not registered on Immitracker... So, obviously, there are many out there who received grant today but are neither on immitracker nor on this forum...*_


Congrats mate!


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI Acceptance waiting*

Hi All,

I have applied EOI for Subclass 189, Software Engineer, with 65 points on 21-April-2017.

Now on September 2nd, my 10 years in IT completed, so EOI automatically updated my score to 70 points with 5 extra points added for my experience.

Now as per my ACS, it is 10 points ( as my experience, is less than 10, or in terms of ACS, 9.6-2=7.6). But after September 2nd, my experience becomes, 10.1-2=8.1, so now I am eligible for 15 points.

My query is: how come they updated my score? Now do i need to file fresh ACS application? My EOI application is valid or not?

Below content is from correspondence email, I got from SkillSelect:
2. Clients will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your
EOI awaits to be invited then your indicative points score can change.

So please suggest, do i need to change my ACS or not?:israel:

Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Exactly what I said in the whatsapp group. Bro, top stalking.
> Lol
> 
> On a serious note, a big shout out to andreyx108b. Without you it'd be difficult to understand the gravity of any situation.


We just think alike buddy. I am not in the WhatsApp group. Who is maintaining it?


----------



## manpan18

sharma1981 said:


> YOu need not to ... there is already a person whose data is not added but its a genuine grant.


I know. I don't care much about that. I wanted the immi tracker to reach that point.


----------



## DeanB

53 189 Grants so far! :biggrin1:


----------



## mazerunner

is the 53 grants for the day or for the week?
is there particular day the grants are issued or can it be any day of the week?


----------



## sharma1981

mazerunner said:


> is the 53 grants for the day or for the week?
> is there particular day the grants are issued or can it be any day of the week?


All 53 are from today !!!


----------



## ammarmp

mazerunner said:


> is the 53 grants for the day or for the week?
> is there particular day the grants are issued or can it be any day of the week?


Well, its not 53 grants in total.. 

Actual figures could be anything from 250 to 500 grants today..!

What everyone is refering to is a tracking tool called www.myimmitracker.com.... people put their proifles there and notify others of any update.. so its a worldwide community helping and updating each other. 

So today 53 people have reported their grants of sc 189(as of now)

Grants are issued on all working days in australia..


----------



## mazerunner

sharma1981 said:


> All 53 are from today !!!


interesting, i hope the high grant trend continues on :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panda112

There's this great guy named Karan. He's been waiting since March or April.


manpan18 said:


> We just think alike buddy. I am not in the WhatsApp group. Who is maintaining it?


----------



## FVG

mazerunner said:


> is the 53 grants for the day or for the week?
> is there particular day the grants are issued or can it be any day of the week?


It's now 54!


----------



## mazerunner

ammarmp said:


> ITs actually not 53 grants in total..
> 
> Actual figures could be anything from 250 to 500 grants today..!
> 
> What everyone is refering to is a tracking tool called www.myimmitracker.com.... people put their proifles there and notify others of any update.. so its a worldwide community helping and updating each other.
> 
> So today 53 people have reported their grants of sc 189(as of now)
> 
> Grants are issued on all working days in australia..


nice to know that, with this phase the processing time would go back to 3-4 months time frame.

Thank you for the information!!


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

*Congrats everyone *

Congrats everyone... very happy for you guys... 

For the ones waiting...it just means we are a lot closer to the grants today than we were yesterday... so cheer up ...


----------



## natasha.joseph

_By all these lovely tokens
*September *days are here
With summer's best of weather
And autumn's best of cheer _

- *September *by *Helen Hunt Jackson*


----------



## sharma_1987

Congratulations to everyone who got their grant today. 54 in total on the tracker. Hopefully, our day would come soon . I see 160 ahead of me in the tracker. DOes that mean there should be at least 1500 people ahead if we go by the stats that Immitracker has 10 % data.?


----------



## jackschack

This actually looks a bit odd. My hypothesis is that there was a software issue due to which the grants processed were stuck which has been rectified,hence a lot of pending grants are actually published today. Glad to be wrong however and hope to see this as a daily event 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

jackschack said:


> This actually looks a bit odd. My hypothesis is that there was a software issue due to which the grants processed were stuck which has been rectified,hence a lot of pending grants are actually published today. Glad to be wrong however and hope to see this as a daily event
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I was hoping that they have automated the bunch of their stuff... if they have the general velocity of grants will improve...


----------



## Pkarl

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :yo:
> IED - 5 th Jan18


Congrats buddy! What's AHC interview?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HSZ213

Dear members, I would like to pose a question regarding *Non-Migrating family member*

While lodging visa application form, I mentioned my mother as non-migrating member of the family unit

Owing to the facts that:
-She will not be migrating with me as per change of definition of family unit on 19th November 2016
-There was this drop-down menu after the question that clearly contained 'parents' and other relations like aunts etc who are not part of the new family unit definition; but still, if they are there then they should be mentioned, as per the dibp policy of not hiding any information.
-There was no mentioning of the dependency of them in the question upon the main applicant and seem that they are there just to have information.

Now:
-Now im seeing that there are health as well as pcc documents needed to be attached, of which health docs are on the discretion of CO to ask.
-I dont want my application to be delayed as anyhow, i have not paid fee for mother and not taking her as per the new rules.
-May be she will travel later on visit , parent contributory visa etc in future.

My Questions are:
-Should i eliminate her from my visa application by using form 1023? Stating the reason that 'Family unit' definition was realised by myself later on.
-Will this prevent delay in visa grant?
-Will this impact in a future application of her?
-Should i not remove her and let it be like this till CO is assigned?


----------



## andreyx108b

mazerunner said:


> is the 53 grants for the day or for the week?
> is there particular day the grants are issued or can it be any day of the week?


day. any day can be - but last year happend in july, this year in september ... hopefully will happen more often.


----------



## andreyx108b

ammarmp said:


> Well, its not 53 grants in total..
> 
> Actual figures could be anything from 250 to 500 grants today..!
> 
> What everyone is refering to is a tracking tool called www.myimmitracker.com.... people put their proifles there and notify others of any update.. so its a worldwide community helping and updating each other.
> 
> So today 53 people have reported their grants of sc 189(as of now)
> 
> Grants are issued on all working days in australia..


I would say 500 had been issued as a minimum today, + minimum 100 for sc190 and min 40 for sc489 - so all in all 600+ grants.


----------



## varununi7

jackschack said:


> This actually looks a bit odd. My hypothesis is that there was a software issue due to which the grants processed were stuck which has been rectified,hence a lot of pending grants are actually published today. Glad to be wrong however and hope to see this as a daily event
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Quite probable. This has happened after a downtime on weekend. They might have a cron now in production to automate the grant emails for all approved applications!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Subclass 189, Software Engineer, with 65 points on 21-April-2017.
> 
> Now on September 2nd, my 10 years in IT completed, so EOI automatically updated my score to 70 points with 5 extra points added for my experience.
> 
> Now as per my ACS, it is 10 points ( as my experience, is less than 10, or in terms of ACS, 9.6-2=7.6). But after September 2nd, my experience becomes, 10.1-2=8.1, so now I am eligible for 15 points.
> 
> My query is: how come they updated my score? Now do i need to file fresh ACS application? My EOI application is valid or not?
> 
> Below content is from correspondence email, I got from SkillSelect:
> 2. Clients will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your
> EOI awaits to be invited then your indicative points score can change.
> 
> So please suggest, do i need to change my ACS or not?:israel:
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


If you continuing to perform the same role, same location, same designation, same employer - your revised 70 points is perfectly valid and that is how the system is designed to work. If anyone of the above is not true, you cannot claim points until you are reassessed. 

You don't need to redo ACS. DIBP might expect some documentation to support that your points revision. I will wait for other experts to clarify on what documentation DIBP expects for this.



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajitsingh25

I want to apply visa 189 under code 262113 System Administrator.

Please tell me if B.Tech Electrical Engineering is ICT Major or ICT Minor? 
How many years of experience will be deducted from my experience for B.Tech Electrical Engineering?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## AmazingTiger

HSZ213 said:


> Dear members, I would like to pose a question regarding *Non-Migrating family member*
> 
> While lodging visa application form, I mentioned my mother as non-migrating member of the family unit
> 
> Owing to the facts that:
> -She will not be migrating with me as per change of definition of family unit on 19th November 2016
> -There was this drop-down menu after the question that clearly contained 'parents' and other relations like aunts etc who are not part of the new family unit definition; but still, if they are there then they should be mentioned, as per the dibp policy of not hiding any information.
> -There was no mentioning of the dependency of them in the question upon the main applicant and seem that they are there just to have information.
> 
> Now:
> -Now im seeing that there are health as well as pcc documents needed to be attached, of which health docs are on the discretion of CO to ask.
> -I dont want my application to be delayed as anyhow, i have not paid fee for mother and not taking her as per the new rules.
> -May be she will travel later on visit , parent contributory visa etc in future.
> 
> My Questions are:
> -Should i eliminate her from my visa application by using form 1023? Stating the reason that 'Family unit' definition was realised by myself later on.
> -Will this prevent delay in visa grant?
> -Will this impact in a future application of her?
> -Should i not remove her and let it be like this till CO is assigned?


Yes, submit 1023.

Should not cause delay, IMHO.

Should not affect her future application for a different VISA.

Do not wait for CO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

Would the flood gates open tomorrow too?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

singh1982 said:


> Would the flood gates open tomorrow too?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I think it happens once in a blue moon 
But if it happens , i am the most happiest person...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Subclass 189, Software Engineer, with 65 points on 21-April-2017.
> 
> Now on September 2nd, my 10 years in IT completed, so EOI automatically updated my score to 70 points with 5 extra points added for my experience.
> 
> Now as per my ACS, it is 10 points ( as my experience, is less than 10, or in terms of ACS, 9.6-2=7.6). But after September 2nd, my experience becomes, 10.1-2=8.1, so now I am eligible for 15 points.
> 
> My query is: how come they updated my score? Now do i need to file fresh ACS application? My EOI application is valid or not?
> 
> Below content is from correspondence email, I got from SkillSelect:
> 2. Clients will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your
> EOI awaits to be invited then your indicative points score can change.
> 
> So please suggest, do i need to change my ACS or not?:israel:
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


I presume when you lodged the EOI, you must have left the TO DATE blank in the current job entry and marked it as Relevant 
So the system kept adding the experience to the period you had already claimed.
If you don't want to claim points for experience beyond your ACS assessment date, enter the end date of that entry as the assessment date
Then start a new entry from the next day and this time again leave the TO DATE blank but this time mark it as NON relevant.
Now the system will not give you additional 5 points 

If you want to claim the additional 5 points, then you have to check if you are eligible or not as per the criteria given by tiger in the previous post

Cheers


----------



## sara26

Let's keep our fingers crossed....
Let other awaiting members in this forum do receive their grants at the earliest ~ 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

Is there a time range in which they issue grants? Say from 9-3 Australia time....Does anyone know?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

ajitsingh25 said:


> I want to apply visa 189 under code 262113 System Administrator.
> 
> Please tell me if B.Tech Electrical Engineering is ICT Major or ICT Minor?
> How many years of experience will be deducted from my experience for B.Tech Electrical Engineering?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Look up for the skill assessment guide document from the ACS, specifically section 8. 

Assuming your degree was a 4 year course: If your course had 25% of courses (subjects) which ACS deems as related to ICT, then your degree is ICT Major. If 16-17% of your courses are ICT related, then yours is a Minor.

If you post this question with the name of your University, may be someone on this forum already went through assessment and they could give you the answer you are looking for.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

omsaibaba said:


> what a day in the history...amazing...thank god for showing your love towards us..i am happy that i am part of those 51 lucky guys today...wishing u remaining all the best ..u will get it very soon...


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

Congratulations to all who got their grants! And best of luck for your life in Australia 

Between all these grants did anyone's application got denied?

Since I received an NJL so I am prepared for such an outcome, I just want the outcome to come early, this wait is killing.


----------



## shalinjames

Numair16 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants! And best of luck for your life in Australia
> 
> Between all these grants did anyone's application got denied?
> 
> Since I received an NJL so I am prepared for such an outcome, I just want the outcome to come early, this wait is killing.


What is the specific reason they sent you the NJL?

Best is yet to come!


----------



## chvarma80

andreyx108b said:


> I would say 500 had been issued as a minimum today, + minimum 100 for sc190 and min 40 for sc489 - so all in all 600+ grants.


What is the record for highest grants in one day?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

newbienz said:


> Expat_vinay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Subclass 189, Software Engineer, with 65 points on 21-April-2017.
> 
> Now on September 2nd, my 10 years in IT completed, so EOI automatically updated my score to 70 points with 5 extra points added for my experience.
> 
> Now as per my ACS, it is 10 points ( as my experience, is less than 10, or in terms of ACS, 9.6-2=7.6). But after September 2nd, my experience becomes, 10.1-2=8.1, so now I am eligible for 15 points.
> 
> My query is: how come they updated my score? Now do i need to file fresh ACS application? My EOI application is valid or not?
> 
> Below content is from correspondence email, I got from SkillSelect:
> 2. Clients will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your
> EOI awaits to be invited then your indicative points score can change.
> 
> So please suggest, do i need to change my ACS or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal
> 
> 
> 
> I presume when you lodged the EOI, you must have left the TO DATE blank in the current job entry and marked it as Relevant
> So the system kept adding the experience to the period you had already claimed.
> If you don't want to claim points for experience beyond your ACS assessment date, enter the end date of that entry as the assessment date
> Then start a new entry from the next day and this time again leave the TO DATE blank but this time mark it as NON relevant.
> Now the system will not give you additional 5 points
> 
> If you want to claim the additional 5 points, then you have to check if you are eligible or not as per the criteria given by tiger in the previous post
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi, 
Thanks for your reply. 

1. Yes, I put To date as blank for my current organization.

2. As per condition given by Tiger, I am matching the criteria i.e. my job, designation n company is same. So it is safe to claim those extra 5 points without ACS reassessment.

Kindly confirm, if my understanding is correct.


----------



## Expat_vinay

AmazingTiger said:


> Expat_vinay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Subclass 189, Software Engineer, with 65 points on 21-April-2017.
> 
> Now on September 2nd, my 10 years in IT completed, so EOI automatically updated my score to 70 points with 5 extra points added for my experience.
> 
> Now as per my ACS, it is 10 points ( as my experience, is less than 10, or in terms of ACS, 9.6-2=7.6). But after September 2nd, my experience becomes, 10.1-2=8.1, so now I am eligible for 15 points.
> 
> My query is: how come they updated my score? Now do i need to file fresh ACS application? My EOI application is valid or not?
> 
> Below content is from correspondence email, I got from SkillSelect:
> 2. Clients will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your
> EOI awaits to be invited then your indicative points score can change.
> 
> So please suggest, do i need to change my ACS or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal
> 
> 
> 
> If you continuing to perform the same role, same location, same designation, same employer - your revised 70 points is perfectly valid and that is how the system is designed to work. If anyone of the above is not true, you cannot claim points until you are reassessed.
> 
> You don't need to redo ACS. DIBP might expect some documentation to support that your points revision. I will wait for other experts to clarify on what documentation DIBP expects for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



It's all same, my organization, location n designation. So I can happily claim extra 5 points without reassessment. Kindly confirm.


----------



## singh1982

singh1982 said:


> Is there a time range in which they issue grants? Say from 9-3 Australia time....Does anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Can someone enlighten please?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.mortal

singh1982 said:


> singh1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a time range in which they issue grants? Say from 9-3 Australia time....Does anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone enlighten please?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The grants are issued between 9 to 4 Australian Time.


----------



## TravelWorld

singh1982 said:


> Can someone enlighten please?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


From what I have seen, it is not necessary - I remember somebody saying that they got a grant at 8:45 AST and others as late as 17:30


----------



## FVG

"For your information..... today I spoke to someone (friends relatives) who works for dibp. She told me that all the backlog will be cleared maximum by oct. She told me that dibp paced up their process in August and they have been given the target to clear all the backlog by end of oct irrespective of the time lines given for processing...... so we will see maximum grants in sep and oct...."

I read this 1 week ago from a different forum. Dont know if legit or what, but by the looks of it, this seems to be true. Hope they continue flooding grants!


----------



## manpan18

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 1. Yes, I put To date as blank for my current organization.
> 
> 2. As per condition given by Tiger, I am matching the criteria i.e. my job, designation n company is same. So it is safe to claim those extra 5 points without ACS reassessment.
> 
> Kindly confirm, if my understanding is correct.


It is a quite common phenomenon and is perfectly valid without ACS reassessment as you are still in the same job.


----------



## mr.mortal

TravelWorld said:


> singh1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone enlighten please?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen, it is not necessary - I remember somebody saying that they got a grant at 8:45 AST and others as late as 17:30
Click to expand...


The working hours of DIBP are from 9 to 4 AST


----------



## satban

chvarma80 said:


> What is the record for highest grants in one day?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




42 on 1st July 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

ajitsingh25 said:


> I want to apply visa 189 under code 262113 System Administrator.
> 
> Please tell me if B.Tech Electrical Engineering is ICT Major or ICT Minor?
> How many years of experience will be deducted from my experience for B.Tech Electrical Engineering?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hello Ajit,

Firstly, it is not possible to apply as a SySystem Administrator under 189 Subclass. Secondly, Electrical engineering is treated as ICT Major provided you studied computer science subjects at least for 20 -25% of time as prescribed by your University. I have the same qualification and my EEE subject was treated as ICT Major for System Admin skill by ACS

Regards 
Raj


----------



## sandy dhull

This Tsunami of grants have washed away the tears of march. Hope to see the trend continuing. Congratulations to all the lucky folks and all the best who are in the same boat as i'm and we too will meet this Tsunami soon.:fish2:


----------



## rirasaki

*QUESTION* : Do we need to access SkillSelect portal after we have moved to ImmiAccount and have received our invite?


----------



## TravelWorld

ajitsingh25 said:


> I want to apply visa 189 under code 262113 System Administrator.
> 
> Please tell me if B.Tech Electrical Engineering is ICT Major or ICT Minor?
> How many years of experience will be deducted from my experience for B.Tech Electrical Engineering?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I had a similar issue - I have a B.Tech in Electronics while I am into software. Following are my recommendations:

There is a clear-cut rule around what ACS considers as major and minor - understand that. If i remember correctly then you should have at least 20% of your overall credits to be an ICT-Minor. The years they deduct are also not arbitrary though I have heard that mostly they will deduct the 2 years of mandatory + another 4-6 years.

As I had GPA system, I was able to clearly calculate that 21% of the courses I had enrolled for were of CS. However, based on some of my interactions, I best understood that writing RPL would give me my best shot at getting experience points.

I wrote RPL as per different guidelines suggested on this forum itself. I took my time to write it (check my signature).

Ultimately it all worked out for the best wherein I was able to secure 5 points for experience (something which I calculated as 0 all throughout my calculations) - You will probably understand the happiness when you get something you are not expecting. Much against my expectation, I got 5 points from ACS and then the EOI was accepted I think within 2 weeks (though things have been painstakingly slow since then but I hope things change for the good soon :fingerscrossed: )

Hence, in my humble opinion - to maximise your chances, write an RPL. At best it will may give you some extra points - at worst, it will cost you some time!

Cheers! :yo:


----------



## TravelWorld

FVG said:


> "For your information..... today I spoke to someone (friends relatives) who works for dibp. She told me that all the backlog will be cleared maximum by oct. She told me that dibp paced up their process in August and they have been given the target to clear all the backlog by end of oct irrespective of the time lines given for processing...... so we will see maximum grants in sep and oct...."
> 
> I read this 1 week ago from a different forum. Dont know if legit or what, but by the looks of it, this seems to be true. Hope they continue flooding grants!


Everyone would want to believe that - there might be truth to it too considering the number of grants this month (on immi) - that said - who knows


----------



## rocktopus

Hi gents,

In a somewhat surreal timing, my partner and I received the holy grant yesterday on the day of my 30th birthday. Couldn't ask for a better present! arty:arty:arty:

My timeline:
30/01/2017 - EOI (261313, 65 points)
15/03/2017 - ITA
14/05/2017 - Full application lodged
04/09/2017 - Direct Grant (Adelaide processing team)

> 7 months total from the EOI.

-------------

For what it's worth, a few comments from this experience and from the time I've spent on this great forum:

1) It's been said over and over again but seriously do your absolute best to lodge complete decision ready applications. From the different experiences here, this will dramatically reduce your timeline and increase your chances or direct grant. It's pretty easy too, and there is plenty of time after invitation to prepare it. I see a lot of people here seem to rush to apply as soon as they get invited: don't rush. We took 59 days with my agent to gather all all required documentation after invitation, and lodged full application just before the 60 days deadline. It's _plenty _of time. 

Many documents and time consuming processes can be prepared/initiated way before you get invited, such as PCCs from different countries, gathering proofs of employment, proof of relationships, and so on - and organizing certified translation ahead where required. I know it is stressful times, but if you think you will accelerate your grant by quickly lodging an incomplete application you couldn't be more wrong. CO contact is something you actively want to avoid.

2) Do yourself a favor and use services from a good RMA. Do not take _anything_ that is said on this forum as expert/legal advice, and if you do, make sure you seek professional advice. Every case is different. No rules here.

3) If you are onshore when applying, and presumably on some kind of other visa (Student, 457, etc) it's _your _responsibility to foresee and organize for any upcoming visa issues. Seek professional advice on what should be done and how. I stupidly put myself under tremendous amount of stress a few months ago because I resigned from my job (on 457) after lodging PR application. I thought I'd get bridging visa because of PR application, but turns out I didn't and ended up finding myself with a 60 days deadline to not only find a new job but also find an employer willing to sponsor me - or depart Australia. It turned out very well, but this was hell.

4) On the partner thing, and because I've seen similar experiences here. I mistakenly didn't include my de facto partner in my EOI, because in France "de facto" doesn't count as a family member. Turns out under Australian law it does... At the time of lodgement, my RMA pointed out to me that I didn't tick "Include a family member" in my EOI and was surprised that I wanted to include my de factor partner (I am not claiming partner points). She gave me the option to a) add my partner anyway and pray for the best or b) let the invitation expire and resubmit EOI again later. She was highly recommending option b) but I decided to risk option a). It all went very smoothly and no questions were asked.

5) Finally, while I have to admit that in my case ImmiTracker has been surprisingly accurate in predicting ITA date and grant date, please take it for what it is: a statistical analysis tool. Take a step back from it if you are checking your case everyday: it won't affect the processing times. I think it's very easy at times to get lost into checking other people cases, building up stress because such and such candidates lodged 1 week after you and got CO contact but you didn't, etc. It can be unhealthy at times, and we see people here commenting that they feel worried because of what they saw on ImmiTracker.

Also, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to freak out because of others' experiences or results on this forum. PR is a deeply individual case-per-case process. I see people here jumping to conclusion that there must be a problem with their case because of how long it takes, and deciding to contact DIBP. Chances are, the only thing you'll trigger by contact DIBP is adding a few more months to your timeline. Your application _has not_ and _will not_ be forgotten about, and DIBP _will_ contact you should they need to.


On these few comments, I wish all of few a speedy grant, and best of luck.


----------



## minh_phan

rocktopus said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> In a somewhat surreal timing, my partner and I received the holy grant yesterday on the day of my 30th birthday. Couldn't ask for a better present! arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My timeline:
> 30/01/2017 - EOI (261313, 65 points)
> 15/03/2017 - ITA
> 14/05/2017 - Full application lodged
> 04/09/2017 - Direct Grant (Adelaide processing team)
> 
> > 7 months total from the EOI.
> 
> -------------
> 
> For what it's worth, a few comments from this experience and from the time I've spent on this great forum:
> 
> 1) It's been said over and over again but seriously do your absolute best to lodge complete decision ready applications. From the different experiences here, this will dramatically reduce your timeline and increase your chances or direct grant. It's pretty easy too, and there is plenty of time after invitation to prepare it. I see a lot of people here seem to rush to apply as soon as they get invited: don't rush. We took 59 days with my agent to gather all all required documentation after invitation, and lodged full application just before the 60 days deadline. It's _plenty _of time.
> 
> Many documents and time consuming processes can be prepared/initiated way before you get invited, such as PCCs from different countries, gathering proofs of employment, proof of relationships, and so on - and organizing certified translation ahead where required. I know it is stressful times, but if you think you will accelerate your grant by quickly lodging an incomplete application you couldn't be more wrong. CO contact is something you actively want to avoid.
> 
> 2) Do yourself a favor and use services from a good RMA. Do not take _anything_ that is said on this forum as expert/legal advice, and if you do, make sure you seek professional advice. Every case is different. No rules here.
> 
> 3) If you are onshore when applying, and presumably on some kind of other visa (Student, 457, etc) it's _your _responsibility to foresee and organize for any upcoming visa issues. Seek professional advice on what should be done and how. I stupidly put myself under tremendous amount of stress a few months ago because I resigned from my job (on 457) after lodging PR application. I thought I'd get bridging visa because of PR application, but turns out I didn't and ended up finding myself with a 60 days deadline to not only find a new job but also find an employer willing to sponsor me - or depart Australia. It turned out very well, but this was hell.
> 
> 4) On the partner thing, and because I've seen similar experiences here. I mistakenly didn't include my de facto partner in my EOI, because in France "de facto" doesn't count as a family member. Turns out under Australian law it does... At the time of lodgement, my RMA pointed out to me that I didn't tick "Include a family member" in my EOI and was surprised that I wanted to include my de factor partner (I am not claiming partner points). She gave me the option to a) add my partner anyway and pray for the best or b) let the invitation expire and resubmit EOI again later. She was highly recommending option b) but I decided to risk option a). It all went very smoothly and no questions were asked.
> 
> 5) Finally, while I have to admit that in my case ImmiTracker has been surprisingly accurate in predicting ITA date and grant date, please take it for what it is: a statistical analysis tool. Take a step back from it if you are checking your case everyday: it won't affect the processing times. I think it's very easy at times to get lost into checking other people cases, building up stress because such and such candidates lodged 1 week after you and got CO contact but you didn't, etc. It can be unhealthy at times, and we see people here commenting that they feel worried because of what they saw on ImmiTracker.
> 
> Also, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to freak out because of others' experiences or results on this forum. PR is a deeply individual case-per-case process. I see people here jumping to conclusion that there must be a problem with their case because of how long it takes, and deciding to contact DIBP. Chances are, the only thing you'll trigger by contact DIBP is adding a few more months to your timeline. Your application _has not_ and _will not_ be forgotten about, and DIBP _will_ contact you should they need to.
> 
> 
> On these few comments, I wish all of few a speedy grant, and best of luck.


Thank you for your valuable advice and congratulation on the grants.

I'm holding 457 visa at the moment under one occupation (finance-related) and apply for 189 under a completely different occupation (engineering-related). Were you under the same situation? If yes, did you have to declare any reasons for switching occupation in the form 80 or 1221?

Thanks rocktopus


----------



## parth1310

minh_phan said:


> Thank you for your valuable advice and congratulation on the grants.
> 
> I'm holding 457 visa at the moment under one occupation (finance-related) and apply for 189 under a completely different occupation (engineering-related). Were you under the same situation? If yes, did you have to declare any reasons for switching occupation in the form 80 or 1221?
> 
> Thanks rocktopus


Was in a similar situation. Visa 457 is on University Tutor, ,while am invited for visa 189 on Agricultural Scientist, and proceeding with the application now. 

I confirmed this change of occupation with DIBP, VETASSESS (my assessing authority), and ACT State (was planning for 190 back then). All of them stated that change in occupation will not be an issue for the PR application.

My personal opinion, you can change occupations as long as you have the necessary skills assessment for the new occupation code. You will be required to mention your current visa details in form 80 and 1221, but, a justification for switching occupations wont be necessary.

However, use your best judgement.


----------



## minh_phan

parth1310 said:


> Was in a similar situation. Visa 457 is on University Tutor, ,while am invited for visa 189 on Agricultural Scientist, and proceeding with the application now.
> 
> I confirmed this change of occupation with DIBP, VETASSESS (my assessing authority), and ACT State (was planning for 190 back then). All of them stated that change in occupation will not be an issue for the PR application.
> 
> My personal opinion, you can change occupations as long as you have the necessary skills assessment for the new occupation code. You will be required to mention your current visa details in form 80 and 1221, but, a justification for switching occupations wont be necessary.
> 
> However, use your best judgement.


Thanks parth1310


----------



## AmazingTiger

rocktopus said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> In a somewhat surreal timing, my partner and I received the holy grant yesterday on the day of my 30th birthday. Couldn't ask for a better present! arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My timeline:
> 30/01/2017 - EOI (261313, 65 points)
> 15/03/2017 - ITA
> 14/05/2017 - Full application lodged
> 04/09/2017 - Direct Grant (Adelaide processing team)
> 
> > 7 months total from the EOI.
> 
> -------------
> 
> For what it's worth, a few comments from this experience and from the time I've spent on this great forum:
> 
> 1) It's been said over and over again but seriously do your absolute best to lodge complete decision ready applications. From the different experiences here, this will dramatically reduce your timeline and increase your chances or direct grant. It's pretty easy too, and there is plenty of time after invitation to prepare it. I see a lot of people here seem to rush to apply as soon as they get invited: don't rush. We took 59 days with my agent to gather all all required documentation after invitation, and lodged full application just before the 60 days deadline. It's _plenty _of time.
> 
> Many documents and time consuming processes can be prepared/initiated way before you get invited, such as PCCs from different countries, gathering proofs of employment, proof of relationships, and so on - and organizing certified translation ahead where required. I know it is stressful times, but if you think you will accelerate your grant by quickly lodging an incomplete application you couldn't be more wrong. CO contact is something you actively want to avoid.
> 
> 2) Do yourself a favor and use services from a good RMA. Do not take _anything_ that is said on this forum as expert/legal advice, and if you do, make sure you seek professional advice. Every case is different. No rules here.
> 
> 3) If you are onshore when applying, and presumably on some kind of other visa (Student, 457, etc) it's _your _responsibility to foresee and organize for any upcoming visa issues. Seek professional advice on what should be done and how. I stupidly put myself under tremendous amount of stress a few months ago because I resigned from my job (on 457) after lodging PR application. I thought I'd get bridging visa because of PR application, but turns out I didn't and ended up finding myself with a 60 days deadline to not only find a new job but also find an employer willing to sponsor me - or depart Australia. It turned out very well, but this was hell.
> 
> 4) On the partner thing, and because I've seen similar experiences here. I mistakenly didn't include my de facto partner in my EOI, because in France "de facto" doesn't count as a family member. Turns out under Australian law it does... At the time of lodgement, my RMA pointed out to me that I didn't tick "Include a family member" in my EOI and was surprised that I wanted to include my de factor partner (I am not claiming partner points). She gave me the option to a) add my partner anyway and pray for the best or b) let the invitation expire and resubmit EOI again later. She was highly recommending option b) but I decided to risk option a). It all went very smoothly and no questions were asked.
> 
> 5) Finally, while I have to admit that in my case ImmiTracker has been surprisingly accurate in predicting ITA date and grant date, please take it for what it is: a statistical analysis tool. Take a step back from it if you are checking your case everyday: it won't affect the processing times. I think it's very easy at times to get lost into checking other people cases, building up stress because such and such candidates lodged 1 week after you and got CO contact but you didn't, etc. It can be unhealthy at times, and we see people here commenting that they feel worried because of what they saw on ImmiTracker.
> 
> Also, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to freak out because of others' experiences or results on this forum. PR is a deeply individual case-per-case process. I see people here jumping to conclusion that there must be a problem with their case because of how long it takes, and deciding to contact DIBP. Chances are, the only thing you'll trigger by contact DIBP is adding a few more months to your timeline. Your application _has not_ and _will not_ be forgotten about, and DIBP _will_ contact you should they need to.
> 
> 
> On these few comments, I wish all of few a speedy grant, and best of luck.


Thabks for sharing your experience. All the best !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

Anyone lodged visa application in August 2017 and received CO contact or assessment commencement email ?


----------



## rocktopus

Hi minh_phan,

My case was slightly different. I didn't change occupation but I resigned and changed employer while on 457 after lodging my application. My ANZCO code remained the same.

I didn't notify DIBP of the changes and I didn't submit/update any forms in my PR application.




minh_phan said:


> Thank you for your valuable advice and congratulation on the grants.
> 
> I'm holding 457 visa at the moment under one occupation (finance-related) and apply for 189 under a completely different occupation (engineering-related). Were you under the same situation? If yes, did you have to declare any reasons for switching occupation in the form 80 or 1221?
> 
> Thanks rocktopus


----------



## Anamica23

Shashikv said:


> Anyone lodged visa application in August 2017 and received CO contact or assessment commencement email ?


Nope...In received... since they are clearing backlogs they will come to us once cleared...


----------



## Panda112

rirasaki said:


> *QUESTION* : Do we need to access SkillSelect portal after we have moved to ImmiAccount and have received our invite?


Nope. Once you've lodged or started with your visa, you don't. Actually now that I think about it, I don't even remember my skillselect password.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc

Wow

58 grants (subclass 189) reported on immitracker on Sep 4.

Crying.


----------



## andreyx108b

lets how the day go today, if it will follow the patter of last july, we will see many grants today (not as many as yesterday, but some considerable number)


----------



## Panda112

andreyx108b said:


> lets how the day go today, if it will follow the patter of last july, we will see many grants today (not as many as yesterday, but some considerable number)


Maybe even more than yesterday ; I hope yesterday was lazy Monday.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Panda112 said:


> Maybe even more than yesterday ; I hope yesterday was lazy Monday.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk




Such an optimistic fellow. Lol !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

Already 2 grants reported for today...


----------



## chvarma80

Anamica23 said:


> Already 2 grants reported for today...


Any co contact for August applicants?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

Good start..5 now.. and counting

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

Hey Gang,

Just realized I have a mistake in my Form 80, wherein I forgot to mention my travel back to my own country(India). So do I make the correction now or let it be? If I do have to correct it, do I resubmit the form or fill any other document? Please advise.


----------



## NB

kennedy07 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Just realized I have a mistake in my Form 80, wherein I forgot to mention my travel back to my own country(India). So do I make the correction now or let it be? If I do have to correct it, do I resubmit the form or fill any other document? Please advise.


File a Form 1023

Give details of the missed information 

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

chvarma80 said:


> Any co contact for August applicants?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Nope...I lodged in August too...details in signature...

From the data I see that they are clearing up all backlogs, so it will be a while before they come to us... A good two weeks I believe, so there is no point in expecting anything for now...

There is no pattern except they are clearing till July 2017 with respect to queue they have.

Wakeup everyday check immiaccount and email...continue your usual work for the day and sleep...repeat until you receive any info...Thats all we can do now...

Good luck to all


----------



## gaps.jaini

Question regarding your signature:



Anamica23 said:


> Medicals: July 1 2017
> EOI Invitation: 26th July 2017
> Visa Lodge: Lodged - August 2,2017


You got your medicals done on July 1st before lodging your visa on 2nd Aug. Is this ok with DIBP to get medicals done before invitation and lodge? How did you get your HAP ID?

Per your profile, you are expat in Australia. From where are you processing your application?

Thanks.


----------



## seanzyc

kennedy07 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Just realized I have a mistake in my Form 80, wherein I forgot to mention my travel back to my own country(India). So do I make the correction now or let it be? If I do have to correct it, do I resubmit the form or fill any other document? Please advise.


Use the 'Update Us' function in your application portal.
It has a correct information section and it will generate a form and upload it for you automatically.


----------



## Panda112

Just wishful thinking.



jithooos said:


> Such an optimistic fellow. Lol !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe even more than yesterday ; I hope yesterday was lazy Monday.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## yousufkhan

It's good to see that grant continues and 7 more grants are reported in Immitracker


----------



## Himadri

Panda112 said:


> Maybe even more than yesterday ; I hope yesterday was lazy Monday.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk




Let's guess how many ! I place my bet on 20+ on immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Downpour continues....


----------



## akshar123

*189 Grants!!*

9 grants reported on immitracker, All are for people lodged during the month of March 17 across occupations. I know the grants are not First In First Out. but this gives me a hope that my turn will be soon. Hope the September trend continues. I lodged my visa on May 8th. Front loaded all the documents.


----------



## parth1310

akshar123 said:


> 9 grants reported on immitracker, All are for people lodged during the month of March 17 across occupations. I know the grants are not First In First Out. but this gives me a hope that my turn will be soon. Hope the September trend continues. I lodged my visa on May 8th. Front loaded all the documents.


Seems like they are clearing all the backlogs.


----------



## amigos

akshar123 said:


> 9 grants reported on immitracker, All are for people lodged during the month of March 17 across occupations. I know the grants are not First In First Out. but this gives me a hope that my turn will be soon. Hope the September trend continues. I lodged my visa on May 8th. Front loaded all the documents.


All 9 grants from Adelaide. 
It is likely that they are finalizing less direct grants, most grants since yesterday for applications with CO contacts.

Wishing all folks with golden mails soon,


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Maybe even more than yesterday ; I hope yesterday was lazy Monday.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Wishful thinking. But I am with you. All reported grants today were lodged in March. Have they really cleared the backlog? I hope they get to mine.


----------



## manpan18

akshar123 said:


> 9 grants reported on immitracker, All are for people lodged during the month of March 17 across occupations. I know the grants are not First In First Out. but this gives me a hope that my turn will be soon. Hope the September trend continues. I lodged my visa on May 8th. Front loaded all the documents.


March 20


----------



## parth1310

manpan18 said:


> Wishful thinking. But I am with you. All reported grants today were lodged in March. Have they really cleared the backlog? I hope they get to mine.


Seems they are still in the process of clearing all the backlogs. When did you lodge?


----------



## Panda112

All the best mate. 5 days into September, and the number is higher than May, June, July or August.
I think they are clearing the backlog. Still few more applicants to clear from Jan and Feb I believe. Let's wait and see.



manpan18 said:


> Wishful thinking. But I am with you. All reported grants today were lodged in March. Have they really cleared the backlog? I hope they get to mine.


----------



## jaguar123

*Best of luck to all of you*


----------



## akshar123

amigos said:


> All 9 grants from Adelaide.
> It is likely that they are finalizing less direct grants, most grants since yesterday for applications with CO contacts.
> 
> Wishing all folks with golden mails soon,


hmm, that would be disappointing to me. I lodged on May 8th, case Still in received status. Wishing every one for their grants.


----------



## manpan18

parth1310 said:


> Seems they are still in the process of clearing all the backlogs. When did you lodge?


March 20 buddy. You?


----------



## PANZIND

akshar123 said:


> hmm, that would be disappointing to me. I lodged on May 8th, case Still in received status. Wishing every one for their grants.




Did you receive commencement mail from border.gov.au ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



gaps.jaini said:


> Question regarding your signature:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your medicals done on July 1st before lodging your visa on 2nd Aug. Is this ok with DIBP to get medicals done before invitation and lodge? How did you get your HAP ID?
> 
> Per your profile, you are expat in Australia. From where are you processing your application?
> 
> Thanks.


We can create Immiaccount any time and generate HAP id, no need to wait for invitation. The procedure was clearly mentioned in starting page of invitations forum in expat.


----------



## manpan18

akshar123 said:


> hmm, that would be disappointing to me. I lodged on May 8th, case Still in received status. Wishing every one for their grants.


Be positive. It helps.


----------



## kennedy07

seanzyc said:


> Use the 'Update Us' function in your application portal.
> It has a correct information section and it will generate a form and upload it for you automatically.


Forget it, I just received my Grant.


----------



## Romanius

All grants for March applicants... hmmm ... guys, feels like train passed by. (Lodged at November, 16) Joking, of course)


----------



## akshar123

PANZIND said:


> Did you receive commencement mail from border.gov.au ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no i did not get. Will every one get it?


----------



## Himadri

kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


Wow, Great ! Congratulations..:yo:


----------



## andreyx108b

Anamica23 said:


> Already 2 grants reported for today...


11 reported for sc189 so far.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


Oh! Congratulations!!


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> 11 reported for sc189 so far.


12 it is!


----------



## Himadri

andreyx108b said:


> 11 reported for sc189 so far.




Saw 2 for 190 though it's slow compared to 189.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

:whoo:eace::lalala:


kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

Himadri said:


> Saw 2 for 190 though it's slow compared to 189.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sc190 is just smaller in real terms  less applicants!


----------



## manpan18

Question: Those who got the grant in the yesterday's flood, how many of you got a delay email last year (before 1st july)? I am still wondering what yesterday's rush was all about.


----------



## srinivas1308

andreyx108b said:


> Sc190 is just smaller in real terms  less applicants!




What would be the ratio Andrey ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

srinivas1308 said:


> What would be the ratio Andrey ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44,000 189
29,000 190 and regional

Cheers


----------



## kennedy07

I can't believe I am writing this, but I finally got my GRANT today. It has been a long and anxious 5 months of waiting. 

Thanks to everyone here in the Forum who have helped me with my noob queries.

For those who're still waiting, hold on, it's coming. It might be closer than you think it is.

Also don't get sucked into skeptics and trust in facts. I was also worried ****less with all the different rumors out there.


----------



## akshar123

kennedy07 said:


> I can't believe I am writing this, but I finally got my GRANT today. It has been a long and anxious 5 months of waiting.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here in the Forum who have helped me with my noob queries.
> 
> For those who're still waiting, hold on, it's coming. It might be closer than you think it is.
> 
> Also don't get sucked into skeptics and trust in facts. I was also worried ****less with all the different rumors out there.



Congrats!! All the best for your future plans. What was the CO contact about in your case?


----------



## kennedy07

akshar123 said:


> Congrats!! All the best for your future plans. What was the CO contact about in your case?


PCCs and medical.


----------



## andreyx108b

srinivas1308 said:


> What would be the ratio Andrey ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, i dont know exact numbers (these can be checked), but by the look it about 1/4 of a sc189.


----------



## JP Mosa

manpan18 said:


> Question: Those who got the grant in the yesterday's flood, how many of you got a delay email last year (before 1st july)? I am still wondering what yesterday's rush was all about.



From October ,They have to deal with asylum seekers visa applications too.

Sooner or later ,they have to clear the backlog which just started.


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest, i dont know exact numbers (these can be checked), but by the look it about 1/4 of a sc189.


Here you go

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Stream and Category	2016-17	2017-18
Skill stream
Employer Sponsored	48,250	48,250
Skilled Independent	43,990	43,990
State & Territory & Regional Sponsored	28,850	28,850
Business Innovation & Investment Programme	7,260	7,260
Distinguished Talent	200	200
Skill Total	128,550	128,550

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan

It's 16 grants today and counting...


----------



## mohan_au

-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> 
> 
> Stream and Category2016-172017-18
> 
> Skill stream
> 
> Employer Sponsored48,25048,250
> 
> Skilled Independent43,99043,990
> 
> State & Territory & Regional Sponsored28,85028,850
> 
> Business Innovation & Investment Programme7,2607,260
> 
> Distinguished Talent200200
> 
> Skill Total128,550128,550
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Newbienz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

yousufkhan said:


> It's 16 grants today and counting...




With this flowi guess my estimate of 20 will fall short in next one hour, Great going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

kennedy07 said:


> I can't believe I am writing this, but I finally got my GRANT today. It has been a long and anxious 5 months of waiting.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here in the Forum who have helped me with my noob queries.
> 
> For those who're still waiting, hold on, it's coming. It might be closer than you think it is.
> 
> Also don't get sucked into skeptics and trust in facts. I was also worried ****less with all the different rumors out there.


Congrats! There you were worrying about your Form 80 and here is your grant! Must have been a great feeling. Good luck for the future.


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> With this flowi guess my estimate of 20 will fall short in next one hour, Great going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is it the case that after clearing Mar17 backlog they will focus on Apr17 lodged applications in similar fashion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

gaps.jaini said:


> Question regarding your signature:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your medicals done on July 1st before lodging your visa on 2nd Aug. Is this ok with DIBP to get medicals done before invitation and lodge? How did you get your HAP ID?
> 
> Per your profile, you are expat in Australia. From where are you processing your application?
> 
> Thanks.


It is acceptable, because HAP ID is just a mapping between your VISA application and medical checkup.

I created an account in immi before getting invite, used My Health Declarations to generate HAP ID, went for medicals and gave the same ID.

Now once I got the invite, instead of creating new account, I logged into same account I created before. So now the immi account is mapped with previously generated HAP ID

Everyone does in the same way if they are going to do it before

As per my profile Im in India, to be Expat in Australia...please look at the "Location"

All the best for your grant


----------



## ihaveadream

So...still no news for August applicants? not even a single CO contact?


----------



## pravinetc

*Grant*

Hello Guys,

Just wanted to let you guys know that i got my Grant today. It was an excruciating 8 months wait period . But this forum gave me courage.
Thanks all and All the best for people waiting for Grants.


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> Is it the case that after clearing Mar17 backlog they will focus on Apr17 lodged applications in similar fashion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure they have already started looking at April, May and June. Hopefully in next 3 days we will see Lots of GRANTS From April-June period.:welcome:

This week looks very promising.:cool2:


----------



## varununi7

pravinetc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that i got my Grant today. It was an excruciating 8 months wait period . But this forum gave me courage.
> 
> Thanks all and All the best for people waiting for Grants.




Congratulations! Pls update ur case on immitracker, it helps others!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

261312
Lodged : Feb 23
Still waiting...

Congrats to all granted beings. Celebrate and cheers.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## FVG

ihaveadream said:


> So...still no news for August applicants? not even a single CO contact?


Nope. Nothing! Im an Aug applicant as well. Maybe after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Himadri

pravinetc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that i got my Grant today. It was an excruciating 8 months wait period . But this forum gave me courage.
> Thanks all and All the best for people waiting for Grants.


Great stuff mate ! Many congrats.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> Stream and Category	2016-17	2017-18
> Skill stream
> Employer Sponsored	48,250	48,250
> Skilled Independent	43,990	43,990
> State & Territory & Regional Sponsored	28,850	28,850
> Business Innovation & Investment Programme	7,260	7,260
> Distinguished Talent	200	200
> Skill Total	128,550	128,550
> 
> Cheers


yes, thank you for sharing. 

Things to note: this number includes dependants, sc489 and sc190.

If we exclude dependants, and then look at nominations numbers for sc190.

In terms of states, for sc190 states officially invited aruond 10k combined (again can be checked)


----------



## sharma1981

*Granted*

Dear All

Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.

VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017

Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.

Once again ... Many thanks.

Cheers !!!!


----------



## varununi7

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> 
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!




Congratulations! Super fast! Tell me the processing team was Adelaide?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

akshar123 said:


> 9 grants reported on immitracker, All are for people lodged during the month of March 17 across occupations. I know the grants are not First In First Out. but this gives me a hope that my turn will be soon. Hope the September trend continues. I lodged my visa on May 8th. Front loaded all the documents.


I lodged my visa application on 11th May 2017. Front loaded all docs, one CO contact on 14th Jul, responded on 26th Jul and pressed IP. Fingers crossed since then...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

By looking at Grants on ImmiTracker, it is quite evident that today is lucky day for those who lodged visa in March 2017. Best of luck all of you out there...


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Whoa! They are processing backlogs as well as latest applications parallel! Good to hear! Congratulations!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congrats Sharma, that was quick


----------



## sharma1981

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations! Super fast! Tell me the processing team was Adelaide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. Adelaide it is !!!


----------



## kennedy07

manpan18 said:


> Congrats! There you were worrying about your Form 80 and here is your grant! Must have been a great feeling. Good luck for the future.


Yes indeed! I had just filled out my 1023 form and was planning to submit it post-lunch! And just as I sat down to eat, scroll...scroll..."...visa Grant Notification"!!!

Fate.


----------



## manpan18

pravinetc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that i got my Grant today. It was an excruciating 8 months wait period . But this forum gave me courage.
> Thanks all and All the best for people waiting for Grants.


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## Himadri

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Wow ! Congrats buddy.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Himadri said:


> With this flowi guess my estimate of 20 will fall short in next one hour, Great going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already 22 Grants reported!


----------



## FVG

chvarma80 said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! They are processing backlogs as well as latest applications parallel! Good to hear! Congratulations!
Click to expand...

This is really exciting! Hope they do give direct grants to Aug applicants as well. Staying positive!!!


----------



## Himadri

chvarma80 said:


> Already 22 Grants reported!


:yo: this is awesome, looks they are going to beat even Y day....


----------



## varununi7

sharma1981 said:


> Yes. Adelaide it is !!!




Congratulations once again!!! Did u get a immi commencement email too?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

kennedy07 said:


> I can't believe I am writing this, but I finally got my GRANT today. It has been a long and anxious 5 months of waiting.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here in the Forum who have helped me with my noob queries.
> 
> For those who're still waiting, hold on, it's coming. It might be closer than you think it is.
> 
> Also don't get sucked into skeptics and trust in facts. I was also worried ****less with all the different rumors out there.


Congrats Kenedy07,

Your case is very simple but still dont understand why it has taken very long time to finalise your application even it was allocated in April.

So it may be proved that simple cases are not necessarily finalised quicker than complex ones?


----------



## manpan18

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Et tu brute! Congrats buddy!


----------



## kennedy07

amigos said:


> Congrats Kenedy07,
> 
> Your case is very simple but still dont understand why it has taken very long time to finalise your application even it was allocated in April.
> 
> So it may be proved that simple cases are not necessarily finalised quicker than complex ones?


Mine was the simplest of cases! But yeah, took 5 months (weird). Point is, it is down to your CO. I reckon even complex cases can take only a week if the CO is satisfied and vice-versa, like my case.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congrats.. I lodged with all docs on 30th July... 

Your ANZSCO please ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


You give me hope  Thanks and congratulations


----------



## yousufkhan

Himadri said:


> With this flowi guess my estimate of 20 will fall short in next one hour, Great going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
I hope so... And I wish this pace continue for upcoming days so people waiting for months have been relieved


----------



## andreyx108b

25 grants already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

24 grants in immi

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

Congrats Sharma Ji


----------



## FFacs

manpan18 said:


> Et tu brute! Congrats buddy!


That's a bit strong. A bit of envy is ok, but he/she hardly betrayed you


----------



## Anamica23

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Please add your case to immi tracker


----------



## M.Abdellah

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congratulation sharma
Congratulation for all how got their grants
I hope the rain will continue


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> 25 grants already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any mobile interface/app for the immitracker website


----------



## debeash

kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

akshar123 said:


> no i did not get. Will every one get it?




I somehow got it. I am not sure what to exactly infer from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


many congratulations and all the best..


----------



## ankitgoel10

I always believed that the Points & Occupation do not matter after the Invite is received but I was just trying to look at why the grants to March-Applied-People are also selective and not on First Come First Serve Basis.

I could see that there were very few 60-pointers and large 65-pointers. Again, is this due to the original ratio of applicants with those points or do they, in fact, affect the grant process also.

Anyway, I think I am just talking here with myself trying to stay sane as I see my fellow March Lodgers passing through the Net  I would still say the points and occupations do not affect the grant process unless its very niche occupation like Ship Engineer.

In the other part of my brain, I feel that this exercise is to bring down the Months' Data that they are going to release on 20-Sep-2017 so if they are targeting 75% of Files were processed within 6 months, then they have to look at March first. This gets corroborated when you open % Statuses by Month of Submission. All this while, the CO Contacted & Received Cases were maximum in March because the total number of Lodgings were also maximum in March as compared to Jan-Feb-Apr-May-Jun-Jul-Aug. This is why, I feel, they are rushing through Mar-2017 first and then they will look at others also in a balance manner.

One other person whom I know offline works in immigration industry in India told me on 28-Aug that his friend who works for DIBP told him that an internal order has directed all the CO's to clear all Cases lodged till 30-Jun by 31-Oct. I think all means 90%...maybe 

Eagerly Waiting!
07-Mar-17 Lodge
14-Mar-17 CO Contact
26-Mar-17 IP Pressed
233311 Adelaide


----------



## debeash

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

Just an FYI, I believe multiple COs might work on a single case. Like in my case, CO contact and Grant were from totally different COs...


----------



## rvd

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Many congratulations and all the best..


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> 
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!




Congrats !) all the best)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> 
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> 
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!




Like thunderbolt ⚡!!! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alis10

Is it just me, or is it really obvious that there are only 5 to 6 grants from brisbane in this shower of grants ... ???

(Lodge Date: 11 feb 2017, CO Team from last CO contact: Brisbane, still waiting for the gold ticket )


----------



## jaguar123

ankitgoel10 said:


> I always believed that the Points & Occupation do not matter after the Invite is received but I was just trying to look at why the grants to March-Applied-People are also selective and not on First Come First Serve Basis.
> 
> I could see that there were very few 60-pointers and large 65-pointers. Again, is this due to the original ratio of applicants with those points or do they, in fact, affect the grant process also.
> 
> Anyway, I think I am just talking here with myself trying to stay sane as I see my fellow March Lodgers passing through the Net  I would still say the points and occupations do not affect the grant process unless its very niche occupation like Ship Engineer.
> 
> In the other part of my brain, I feel that this exercise is to bring down the Months' Data that they are going to release on 20-Sep-2017 so if they are targeting 75% of Files were processed within 6 months, then they have to look at March first. This gets corroborated when you open % Statuses by Month of Submission. All this while, the CO Contacted & Received Cases were maximum in March because the total number of Lodgings were also maximum in March as compared to Jan-Feb-Apr-May-Jun-Jul-Aug. This is why, I feel, they are rushing through Mar-2017 first and then they will look at others also in a balance manner.
> 
> One other person whom I know offline works in immigration industry in India told me on 28-Aug that his friend who works for DIBP told him that an internal order has directed all the CO's to clear all Cases lodged till 30-Jun by 31-Oct. I think all means 90%...maybe
> 
> Eagerly Waiting!
> 07-Mar-17 Lodge
> 14-Mar-17 CO Contact
> 26-Mar-17 IP Pressed
> 233311 Adelaide


What is IP Pressed?
Anyways, You will also get The Grant, patience is the key.


----------



## jithooos

*Hey*



kennedy07 said:


> Just an FYI, I believe multiple COs might work on a single case. Like in my case, CO contact and Grant were from totally different COs...


So your initial CO team was Brisbane and grant from Adelaide ? Or the other way round?


----------



## Sammani

Hi,
I am with an agent and have created a mirror account too. In that the status has been changed to "Finalised". Since today is a holiday in Sri Lanka I cant talk to agent now. Does it mean the grant? also in that mailbox there are 4 letters. Can I open them ?

many thanks


----------



## vijay4055

*Passport Enquiry*

Hi All, 

Can you please help me urgently. I am travelling to India on 7th Sep. I found my passport expires in 5 months.Unfortunately, i did not notice my expiry . I am a permanent resident of Australia and a citizen of India. 

I confirmed with the flight agent that i can go back to Home country. Can anyone tel me will they allow me back to Australia ? 

I am going for 4 days to India. 

Thanks in advance and can you please reply asap. 

thanks

Vijay 4055.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rocktopus said:


> hi gents,
> 
> in a somewhat surreal timing, my partner and i received the holy grant yesterday on the day of my 30th birthday. Couldn't ask for a better present! arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My timeline:
> 30/01/2017 - eoi (261313, 65 points)
> 15/03/2017 - ita
> 14/05/2017 - full application lodged
> 04/09/2017 - direct grant (adelaide processing team)
> 
> > 7 months total from the eoi.
> 
> -------------
> 
> for what it's worth, a few comments from this experience and from the time i've spent on this great forum:
> 
> 1) it's been said over and over again but seriously do your absolute best to lodge complete decision ready applications. From the different experiences here, this will dramatically reduce your timeline and increase your chances or direct grant. It's pretty easy too, and there is plenty of time after invitation to prepare it. I see a lot of people here seem to rush to apply as soon as they get invited: Don't rush. We took 59 days with my agent to gather all all required documentation after invitation, and lodged full application just before the 60 days deadline. It's _plenty _of time.
> 
> Many documents and time consuming processes can be prepared/initiated way before you get invited, such as pccs from different countries, gathering proofs of employment, proof of relationships, and so on - and organizing certified translation ahead where required. I know it is stressful times, but if you think you will accelerate your grant by quickly lodging an incomplete application you couldn't be more wrong. Co contact is something you actively want to avoid.
> 
> 2) do yourself a favor and use services from a good rma. Do not take _anything_ that is said on this forum as expert/legal advice, and if you do, make sure you seek professional advice. Every case is different. No rules here.
> 
> 3) if you are onshore when applying, and presumably on some kind of other visa (student, 457, etc) it's _your _responsibility to foresee and organize for any upcoming visa issues. Seek professional advice on what should be done and how. I stupidly put myself under tremendous amount of stress a few months ago because i resigned from my job (on 457) after lodging pr application. I thought i'd get bridging visa because of pr application, but turns out i didn't and ended up finding myself with a 60 days deadline to not only find a new job but also find an employer willing to sponsor me - or depart australia. It turned out very well, but this was hell.
> 
> 4) on the partner thing, and because i've seen similar experiences here. I mistakenly didn't include my de facto partner in my eoi, because in france "de facto" doesn't count as a family member. Turns out under australian law it does... At the time of lodgement, my rma pointed out to me that i didn't tick "include a family member" in my eoi and was surprised that i wanted to include my de factor partner (i am not claiming partner points). She gave me the option to a) add my partner anyway and pray for the best or b) let the invitation expire and resubmit eoi again later. She was highly recommending option b) but i decided to risk option a). It all went very smoothly and no questions were asked.
> 
> 5) finally, while i have to admit that in my case immitracker has been surprisingly accurate in predicting ita date and grant date, please take it for what it is: A statistical analysis tool. Take a step back from it if you are checking your case everyday: It won't affect the processing times. I think it's very easy at times to get lost into checking other people cases, building up stress because such and such candidates lodged 1 week after you and got co contact but you didn't, etc. It can be unhealthy at times, and we see people here commenting that they feel worried because of what they saw on immitracker.
> 
> Also, i know it's easier said than done, but try not to freak out because of others' experiences or results on this forum. Pr is a deeply individual case-per-case process. I see people here jumping to conclusion that there must be a problem with their case because of how long it takes, and deciding to contact dibp. Chances are, the only thing you'll trigger by contact dibp is adding a few more months to your timeline. Your application _has not_ and _will not_ be forgotten about, and dibp _will_ contact you should they need to.
> 
> 
> On these few comments, i wish all of few a speedy grant, and best of luck.


congratulations


----------



## Himadri

Sammani said:


> Hi,
> I am with an agent and have created a mirror account too. In that the status has been changed to "Finalised". Since today is a holiday in Sri Lanka I cant talk to agent now. Does it mean the grant? also in that mailbox there are 4 letters. Can I open them ?
> 
> many thanks




Go ahead and share the Good news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

Wow, looks like this thread is now bringing good news quicker than the invite thread... who would have thought? 

Amazing and good luck to all!


----------



## sdilshad

andreyx108b said:


> 25 grants already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hi,
Please help me , from yesterday why can't I see the grants on immitracker? earlier it used to show on home page,but can't find it there anymore.
Sorry for this dumb & irrelevant question.


----------



## amigos

kennedy07 said:


> Just an FYI, I believe multiple COs might work on a single case. Like in my case, CO contact and Grant were from totally different COs...


With huge no of grants since yesterday, I reckon that there are 2 separate teams who assess application and issue grants. Because with those huge grants in a day, even they do not have enough time to typing grant letter while other days in the past, there were few grants even 0.

Do you folks think?


----------



## andreyx108b

kennedy07 said:


> Just an FYI, I believe multiple COs might work on a single case. Like in my case, CO contact and Grant were from totally different COs...




Co works in teams, so that's totally correct 

There even was infamous "team 13" ahhha) if you google you will now why infamous))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennedy07

jithooos said:


> So your initial CO team was Brisbane and grant from Adelaide ? Or the other way round?


Nah Was like this, CO contact - X (Adelaide), Grant - Y (Adelaide). Not sure if that's normal.


----------



## sandysinghdogra

Congrats Sharma1981. Your code? 

Sent from my Coolpad Y83-I00 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Abdellah

25 Grant on Immitracker all From Adelaide Team
What happen to Brisbane :sad::sad:


----------



## kennedy07

andreyx108b said:


> Co works in teams, so that's totally correct
> 
> There even was infamous "team 13" ahhha) if you google you will now why infamous))
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Team 13! Sounds scary af!


----------



## sumitgupta22

kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


ha ha ha.. Congratulations


----------



## sumitgupta22

kennedy07 said:


> I can't believe I am writing this, but I finally got my GRANT today. It has been a long and anxious 5 months of waiting.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here in the Forum who have helped me with my noob queries.
> 
> For those who're still waiting, hold on, it's coming. It might be closer than you think it is.
> 
> Also don't get sucked into skeptics and trust in facts. I was also worried ****less with all the different rumors out there.



Congratulations


----------



## jithooos

M.Abdellah said:


> 25 Grant on Immitracker all From Adelaide Team
> 
> What happen to Brisbane :sad::sad:




Finally found one waiting from Brisbane !! Their silence is really worrying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Abdellah

jithooos said:


> Finally found one waiting from Brisbane !! Their silence is really worrying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old One :biggrin1:
Its now 234 days from Lodgement date
I think after these two days I will become the Oldest one who is waiting in this Thread :crutch:


----------



## sobisw

*Congrats to everyone who got grants*

It is nice to see the grants are flooding for last 2 days. Congratulations to everyone who got grants. I saw 27 grants today in myimmitracker. In addition to that, I know one person got grant today who is not on immitracker. Her timeline:

ANZSCO - 261313
Lodged - 16/03/2017
Co Contact - Spouse PCC (sometime around May - June , not sure)
Grant - 05/09/2017
Co Team - Not Sure.

** I am waiting for my grant (Lodged 4th May, 2017) :fingerscrossed:

P.S. - Congratulations Newbienz for one of the quickest grant. Your Karma on this forum did the trick for you. Also congratulations Sharma1981. Thanks for both of your contribution to this forum


----------



## rvd

M.Abdellah said:


> Old One :biggrin1:
> Its now 234 days from Lodgement date
> I think after these two days I will become the Oldest one who is waiting in this Thread :crutch:


Don't worry mate we will get it soon.. I am waiting for my 190 visa since 237 days..


----------



## Panda112

Short time but well deserved for all the contributions you've made to other's immigration process.

Way to go. Crack open that cold one now.



sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


----------



## sharma1981

*Thanks*

Dear All

Thanks for the wishes. 

Many people would have suggested you to front load all docs (which surely helps). Form80/Form 1221 for all candidates.

a) In my case apart from this, i made sure of uploading statutory declarations for every possible case which i thought could raise CO eyebrow like my name variations, spouse surname completing blank in PP (she was having actual surname in all her edu docs and another variation in her employment docs). SO the statutory declarations really made me feel as if i explained to CO already.

b) Another blunder which i made was messing up ACS "After Month". I actually used same month mentioned next to "After" word. Please use the month mentioned next to "After". In my case points didn't change so CO would have relaxed.

eg. lets say its "After June". Then put "1 July"

c) I added cover letters for all "Bank Statements" , "Tax docs" , where i tried to explain by adding a table of contents. This would have surely helped CO i guess. 

Eg. Tax statements for all 10 years (from different employers) merged as 1 PDF. The first page was an index mentioning "Employer Name", "Assessment Year", "Page Number"


----------



## NB

sobisw said:


> It is nice to see the grants are flooding for last 2 days. Congratulations to everyone who got grants. I saw 27 grants today in myimmitracker. In addition to that, I know one person got grant today who is not on immitracker. Her timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> Lodged - 16/03/2017
> Co Contact - Spouse PCC (sometime around May - June , not sure)
> Grant - 05/09/2017
> Co Team - Not Sure.
> 
> ** I am waiting for my grant (Lodged 4th May, 2017) :fingerscrossed:
> 
> P.S. - Congratulations Newbienz for one of the quickest grant. Your Karma on this forum did the trick for you. Also congratulations Sharma1981. Thanks for both of your contribution to this forum


The quickest grant is 6 days and 8 days 
I am way behind 
But good wishes and blessings of those you help, also expedite matters

But thanks for your kind words

Cheers


----------



## gaps.jaini

Anamica23 said:


> It is acceptable, because HAP ID is just a mapping between your VISA application and medical checkup.
> 
> I created an account in immi before getting invite, used My Health Declarations to generate HAP ID, went for medicals and gave the same ID.
> 
> Now once I got the invite, instead of creating new account, I logged into same account I created before. So now the immi account is mapped with previously generated HAP ID
> 
> Everyone does in the same way if they are going to do it before
> 
> As per my profile Im in India, to be Expat in Australia...please look at the "Location"
> 
> All the best for your grant


Thanks for your answer and explanation. All the best to you too.


----------



## debeash

rocktopus said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> In a somewhat surreal timing, my partner and I received the holy grant yesterday on the day of my 30th birthday. Couldn't ask for a better present! arty:arty:arty:
> 
> My timeline:
> 30/01/2017 - EOI (261313, 65 points)
> 15/03/2017 - ITA
> 14/05/2017 - Full application lodged
> 04/09/2017 - Direct Grant (Adelaide processing team)
> 
> > 7 months total from the EOI.
> 
> -------------
> 
> For what it's worth, a few comments from this experience and from the time I've spent on this great forum:
> 
> 1) It's been said over and over again but seriously do your absolute best to lodge complete decision ready applications. From the different experiences here, this will dramatically reduce your timeline and increase your chances or direct grant. It's pretty easy too, and there is plenty of time after invitation to prepare it. I see a lot of people here seem to rush to apply as soon as they get invited: don't rush. We took 59 days with my agent to gather all all required documentation after invitation, and lodged full application just before the 60 days deadline. It's _plenty _of time.
> 
> Many documents and time consuming processes can be prepared/initiated way before you get invited, such as PCCs from different countries, gathering proofs of employment, proof of relationships, and so on - and organizing certified translation ahead where required. I know it is stressful times, but if you think you will accelerate your grant by quickly lodging an incomplete application you couldn't be more wrong. CO contact is something you actively want to avoid.
> 
> 2) Do yourself a favor and use services from a good RMA. Do not take _anything_ that is said on this forum as expert/legal advice, and if you do, make sure you seek professional advice. Every case is different. No rules here.
> 
> 3) If you are onshore when applying, and presumably on some kind of other visa (Student, 457, etc) it's _your _responsibility to foresee and organize for any upcoming visa issues. Seek professional advice on what should be done and how. I stupidly put myself under tremendous amount of stress a few months ago because I resigned from my job (on 457) after lodging PR application. I thought I'd get bridging visa because of PR application, but turns out I didn't and ended up finding myself with a 60 days deadline to not only find a new job but also find an employer willing to sponsor me - or depart Australia. It turned out very well, but this was hell.
> 
> 4) On the partner thing, and because I've seen similar experiences here. I mistakenly didn't include my de facto partner in my EOI, because in France "de facto" doesn't count as a family member. Turns out under Australian law it does... At the time of lodgement, my RMA pointed out to me that I didn't tick "Include a family member" in my EOI and was surprised that I wanted to include my de factor partner (I am not claiming partner points). She gave me the option to a) add my partner anyway and pray for the best or b) let the invitation expire and resubmit EOI again later. She was highly recommending option b) but I decided to risk option a). It all went very smoothly and no questions were asked.
> 
> 5) Finally, while I have to admit that in my case ImmiTracker has been surprisingly accurate in predicting ITA date and grant date, please take it for what it is: a statistical analysis tool. Take a step back from it if you are checking your case everyday: it won't affect the processing times. I think it's very easy at times to get lost into checking other people cases, building up stress because such and such candidates lodged 1 week after you and got CO contact but you didn't, etc. It can be unhealthy at times, and we see people here commenting that they feel worried because of what they saw on ImmiTracker.
> 
> Also, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to freak out because of others' experiences or results on this forum. PR is a deeply individual case-per-case process. I see people here jumping to conclusion that there must be a problem with their case because of how long it takes, and deciding to contact DIBP. Chances are, the only thing you'll trigger by contact DIBP is adding a few more months to your timeline. Your application _has not_ and _will not_ be forgotten about, and DIBP _will_ contact you should they need to.
> 
> 
> On these few comments, I wish all of few a speedy grant, and best of luck.


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Many Congratulation ..


----------



## Panda112

@andreyx108b 

Something I've been wanting to know for long too:



chvarma80 said:


> Is there any mobile interface/app for the immitracker website



Maybe he logged out??




sdilshad said:


> Hi,
> Please help me , from yesterday why can't I see the grants on immitracker? earlier it used to show on home page,but can't find it there anymore.
> Sorry for this dumb & irrelevant question.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

Oh my God!

They have entered April 2017 as well!!!

Jan, Feb and Mar 2017 looks almost green in myimmitracker.

Gear up April 2017 guys, good news is coming to you by this weekend!


----------



## jithooos

M.Abdellah said:


> Old One :biggrin1:
> 
> Its now 234 days from Lodgement date
> 
> I think after these two days I will become the Oldest one who is waiting in this Thread :crutch:




Seeing no grants from Brisbane even in this situation is making an insecure feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Spoon-feeding is the way to go.
My motto too: Give them what they need "right on their face"

I like the idea of table of contents. Way to go. This creativity will definitely help you in down under.



sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> Many people would have suggested you to front load all docs (which surely helps). Form80/Form 1221 for all candidates.
> 
> a) In my case apart from this, i made sure of uploading statutory declarations for every possible case which i thought could raise CO eyebrow like my name variations, spouse surname completing blank in PP (she was having actual surname in all her edu docs and another variation in her employment docs). SO the statutory declarations really made me feel as if i explained to CO already.
> 
> b) Another blunder which i made was messing up ACS "After Month". I actually used same month mentioned next to "After" word. Please use the month mentioned next to "After". In my case points didn't change so CO would have relaxed.
> 
> eg. lets say its "After June". Then put "1 July"
> 
> c) I added cover letters for all "Bank Statements" , "Tax docs" , where i tried to explain by adding a table of contents. This would have surely helped CO i guess.
> 
> Eg. Tax statements for all 10 years (from different employers) merged as 1 PDF. The first page was an index mentioning "Employer Name", "Assessment Year", "Page Number"


----------



## sdilshad

Panda112 said:


> @andreyx108b
> 
> Something I've been wanting to know for long too:
> 
> 
> 
> chvarma80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any mobile interface/app for the immitracker website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he logged out??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Please help me , from yesterday why can't I see the grants on immitracker? earlier it used to show on home page,but can't find it there anymore.
> Sorry for this dumb & irrelevant question.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm feeling quite helpless, not being able to enjoy the grant flow.im logged in my account from PC ,but still can't see anything.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



sdilshad said:


> I'm feeling quite helpless, not being able to enjoy the grant flow.im logged in my account from PC ,but still can't see anything.


You can always filter in the table!


----------



## jackschack

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congratulations.. please add it to immitracker.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*32*

Now there are 32 grants and 4 from after march!


----------



## manpan18

chvarma80 said:


> Is there any mobile interface/app for the immitracker website


The website works perfectly on my Android/Chrome. Don't feel the need. But I am sure Andrey is thinking about it.


----------



## Shakti.CA

Hello everyone,

Below are my timelines:

Visa lodged: 11-04-2017
Points: 70
Position applied: Developer Programmer
CO contact: 1 May & 3 July
Replied last on: 5 July

My job verification for current employment happened on 1 September 2017.

I have two concerns here where I need expert opinion:

1) My position when ACS is done was Software Engineer. I have been promoted to Senior Software Engineer in May. Do I need to update CO about this? I have this concern, because my company has sent my latest designation as part of reply for job verification to Australian High Commission.

2) Also I had given declaration of my senior as proof for current employment and roles-responsibilities. Now my company has changed the wordings of the responsibilities and same has been sent to AHC in the reply for job verification, though the real meaning remains same. Do I need to be concerned about it?


Any help in this is greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Shakti


----------



## manpan18

ankitgoel10 said:


> I always believed that the Points & Occupation do not matter after the Invite is received but I was just trying to look at why the grants to March-Applied-People are also selective and not on First Come First Serve Basis.
> 
> I could see that there were very few 60-pointers and large 65-pointers. Again, is this due to the original ratio of applicants with those points or do they, in fact, affect the grant process also.
> 
> Anyway, I think I am just talking here with myself trying to stay sane as I see my fellow March Lodgers passing through the Net  I would still say the points and occupations do not affect the grant process unless its very niche occupation like Ship Engineer.
> 
> In the other part of my brain, I feel that this exercise is to bring down the Months' Data that they are going to release on 20-Sep-2017 so if they are targeting 75% of Files were processed within 6 months, then they have to look at March first. This gets corroborated when you open % Statuses by Month of Submission. All this while, the CO Contacted & Received Cases were maximum in March because the total number of Lodgings were also maximum in March as compared to Jan-Feb-Apr-May-Jun-Jul-Aug. This is why, I feel, they are rushing through Mar-2017 first and then they will look at others also in a balance manner.
> 
> One other person whom I know offline works in immigration industry in India told me on 28-Aug that his friend who works for DIBP told him that an internal order has directed all the CO's to clear all Cases lodged till 30-Jun by 31-Oct. I think all means 90%...maybe
> 
> Eagerly Waiting!
> 07-Mar-17 Lodge
> 14-Mar-17 CO Contact
> 26-Mar-17 IP Pressed
> 233311 Adelaide


I like your analysis.


----------



## PANZIND

manpan18 said:


> The website works perfectly on my Android/Chrome. Don't feel the need. But I am sure Andrey is thinking about it.




But I miss the small reports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Congratulations all those who have got the grants today.. 

Seems like it was "March Day" and had high hopes for the grant as my lodgement date is 30th March.   Anyhow, it's 5 pm in ADL now and will start the cycle of refreshes on immitracker and myimmitracker again tommo.. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sharma_1987

Congratulations everyone who got their grant today. I think we have very few Jan, Feb 2017 cases left for grants now (including me)


----------



## alis10

Lodged my application on 11th feb 2017 and still waiting for the gold ticket even in this shower of grants. 
Only 5 to 6 grants from Brisbane team in Sep shower , isnt it a bit stange???


----------



## prabby

alis10 said:


> Lodged my application on 11th feb 2017 and still waiting for the gold ticket even in this shower of grants.
> 
> Only 5 to 6 grants from Brisbane team in Sep shower , isnt it a bit stange???




Hi Guys

Sorry for a basic query, but how do you get to know which team is processing your application- Brisbane or Adelaide?

Can I see it somewhere in the Immi account?

Thanks 
Prabby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

prabby said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry for a basic query, but how do you get to know which team is processing your application- Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> Can I see it somewhere in the Immi account?
> 
> Thanks
> Prabby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope

Only when you get a commencement mail or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

prabby said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry for a basic query, but how do you get to know which team is processing your application- Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> Can I see it somewhere in the Immi account?
> 
> Thanks
> Prabby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get a mail from CO team in which the office will be mentioned. Even their mail id will be something like [email protected]


----------



## jithooos

alis10 said:


> Lodged my application on 11th feb 2017 and still waiting for the gold ticket even in this shower of grants.
> Only 5 to 6 grants from Brisbane team in Sep shower , isnt it a bit stange???


Yes yes, very much alarming...At least for guys who have been allocated Brsibane office(including me). I have been wondering about this since a couple of weeks. However, I was looking through March applicants. Out of 260 applicants, 216 were allocated Adelaide and 44 were allocated Brisbane. The ratio is something like 5:1.

Even though Brisbane office is not issuing grants as per the above said ratio, we can conclude that Brisbane team is taking up fewer applicants compared to Adelaide hence lesser grants..


----------



## kralez

I have a question. So I applied for 189 from Turkey by the end of March 2017. I am permanently moving back home to Pakistan by the end of September 2017. Do I need to tell them about the change of address or can I just wait at home(Pakistan) for the grant response?
If yes, then what's the procedure?
If no, then you and I are gonna be good friends, you adventurous badass!!


----------



## yousufkhan

kralez said:


> I have a question. So I applied for 189 from Turkey by the end of March 2017. I am permanently moving back home to Pakistan by the end of September 2017. Do I need to tell them about the change of address or can I just wait at home(Pakistan) for the grant response?
> If yes, then what's the procedure?
> If no, then you and I are gonna be good friends, you adventurous badass!!


-
Update through "Update Us" in your immi account once you have moved to Pakistan.


----------



## NB

kralez said:


> I have a question. So I applied for 189 from Turkey by the end of March 2017. I am permanently moving back home to Pakistan by the end of September 2017. Do I need to tell them about the change of address or can I just wait at home(Pakistan) for the grant response?
> If yes, then what's the procedure?
> If no, then you and I are gonna be good friends, you adventurous badass!!


Once you move to the new address file a form 1022 informing the CO of your new address and contact details

Cheers


----------



## kralez

Thank you newbienz and yousufkhan!


----------



## JP Mosa

kralez said:


> I have a question. So I applied for 189 from Turkey by the end of March 2017. I am permanently moving back home to Pakistan by the end of September 2017. Do I need to tell them about the change of address or can I just wait at home(Pakistan) for the grant response?
> If yes, then what's the procedure?
> If no, then you and I are gonna be good friends, you adventurous badass!!


Updates through immi account by filling change in circumstances form or

upload F-1022.

One of above will be ok


----------



## kralez

Thank you !!


----------



## bvashisht

Some one here was talking about mirror account to check the status. I have applied through MARA agent and they are leave due to holiday in india. Since I have applied for VISA on 1st March, I am hopeful that I might receive a grant today. I cannot wait until tomorrow or for MARA agent to relay the post received from DIBP. So can someone tell me how to get this mirror account to check my status on DIBP site.

Regards,
Bhupesh Vashisht
=-=========
263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


----------



## JP Mosa

bvashisht said:


> Some one here was talking about mirror account to check the status. I have applied through MARA agent and they are leave due to holiday in india. Since I have applied for VISA on 1st March, I am hopeful that I might receive a grant today. I cannot wait until tomorrow or for MARA agent to relay the post received from DIBP. So can someone tell me how to get this mirror account to check my status on DIBP site.
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh Vashisht
> =-=========
> 263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


Register in IMMI Account using your TRN and DOB as applicant.
Once done, import your application, but do not access anything, just watch it.

Good luck


----------



## rvd

bvashisht said:


> Some one here was talking about mirror account to check the status. I have applied through MARA agent and they are leave due to holiday in india. Since I have applied for VISA on 1st March, I am hopeful that I might receive a grant today. I cannot wait until tomorrow or for MARA agent to relay the post received from DIBP. So can someone tell me how to get this mirror account to check my status on DIBP site.
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh Vashisht
> =-=========
> 263111 | 189 | ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 | CO: May 19| Grant: Waiting..


https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

Go to the above link and create a new account for you..

After logging in you will finad an option to import application. You can import your application using your reference (TRN) number and passport details.

reference (TRN) number can be located on your visa payment receipt if your agent shared with you. 

Hope your's is granted.. Best wishes..


----------



## manpan18

39 grants for 189 on tracker. Not as high as yesterday but then again it might be because we had more registered users yesterday than today. Let's wait for tomorrow now.
Guess I will wake up tomorrow morning again with the same state of mind (in hindi): "Aahat si koi aaye toh lagta hai ke tum ho".


----------



## PANZIND

manpan18 said:


> 39 grants for 189 on tracker. Not as high as yesterday but then again it might be because we had more registered users yesterday than today. Let's wait for tomorrow now.
> Guess I will wake up tomorrow morning again with the same state of mind (in hindi): "Aahat si koi aaye toh lagta hai ke tum ho".




Bahut khoob bahut khoob...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhijitroy21

sharma_1987 said:


> Congratulations everyone who got their grant today. I think we have very few Jan, Feb 2017 cases left for grants now (including me)


Even im in the same boat mate. Applied on 5th Jan and still waiting


----------



## prabby

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Only when you get a commencement mail or CO contact
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks mate.

Got it, it's GSM Adelaide. Seems like a happy news. Waiting for Apr applications to start soon.

Cheers
Prabby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm77171

*What about Jan and Feb*

I seen there was a lot of movement for March. What about people from Jan and Feb applications.


----------



## jaguar123

:hail::hail:


manpan18 said:


> 39 grants for 189 on tracker. Not as high as yesterday but then again it might be because we had more registered users yesterday than today. Let's wait for tomorrow now.
> Guess I will wake up tomorrow morning again with the same state of mind (in hindi): "Aahat si koi aaye toh lagta hai ke tum ho".


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> 39 grants for 189 on tracker. Not as high as yesterday but then again it might be because we had more registered users yesterday than today. Let's wait for tomorrow now.
> Guess I will wake up tomorrow morning again with the same state of mind (in hindi): "Aahat si koi aaye toh lagta hai ke tum ho".


the averages are almost equal.

yesterday and today follow the pattern of the first working days of July 2016. 

I posted early, that the number today will be less.


----------



## bvashisht

I get following error when trying to import my application:
"No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount.
To import an application that is not in your account provide the following information.
Note that not all applications lodged with the department can currently be displayed in ImmiAccount. See help text for details of the types of applications that can be imported"




JP Mosa said:


> Register in IMMI Account using your TRN and DOB as applicant.
> Once done, import your application, but do not access anything, just watch it.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## WildBowlder

Got my grant today. My timeline are in signature. Direct grant, processed by Adelaide team.


----------



## bvashisht

Hi RVD,

I am getting following error, when trying to import:

"No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount.
To import an application that is not in your account provide the following information.
Note that not all applications lodged with the department can currently be displayed in ImmiAccount. See help text for details of the types of applications that can be imported"

M I doing anything wrong. I believe it ask for Application Reference Number which is nothing but an Application ID. Correct?

Regards,
Bhupesh



rvd said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> Go to the above link and create a new account for you..
> 
> After logging in you will finad an option to import application. You can import your application using your reference (TRN) number and passport details.
> 
> reference (TRN) number can be located on your visa payment receipt if your agent shared with you.
> 
> Hope your's is granted.. Best wishes..


----------



## Au16

alis10 said:


> Lodged my application on 11th feb 2017 and still waiting for the gold ticket even in this shower of grants.
> Only 5 to 6 grants from Brisbane team in Sep shower , isnt it a bit stange???


I am waiting since feb as well.


----------



## bvashisht

My bad, I was not doing it correctly. Now I can see the status. It is still Application in Progress.




bvashisht said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> I am getting following error, when trying to import:
> 
> "No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again. Note that applications submitted at offshore posts are typically not accessible through ImmiAccount.
> To import an application that is not in your account provide the following information.
> Note that not all applications lodged with the department can currently be displayed in ImmiAccount. See help text for details of the types of applications that can be imported"
> 
> M I doing anything wrong. I believe it ask for Application Reference Number which is nothing but an Application ID. Correct?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh


----------



## manpan18

andreyx108b said:


> the averages are almost equal.
> 
> yesterday and today follow the pattern of the first working days of July 2016.
> 
> I posted early, that the number today will be less.


Interesting. Looks like the rush was only for two days last year. 4 & 5 July. But I am not losing hope for tomorrow.


----------



## catchdwind

I was registered on immitracker until the admin updated my case even before I could do it. That's a complete breach of the rights of users. I made the complaint on this forum and clearly stated my disapproval of such act. Immitracker is a very useful site for us all, and I was more than happy to contribute to the database, but I need to feel safe using the site. You'd be shocked that the admin has already read my GRANT post and quickly created a case for me with a strange username on immitracker...



laxswa said:


> Please register and make it unbreakbale the most grants in a singl day...


----------



## catchdwind

Cheers mate,
best wishes



Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats bro, best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## applicant189

*Grant Today *

Dear All

Today morning me and my family received the golden letter (Grant!) after a wait of 8 months and 5 Days.

I'd like to thank all who guided and supported and kept me calm during the wait period.

Visa Lodged: 30th December 2016
CO Contact : 24th January 2017
Visa Grant : 05th September 2017

All the best to all who are waiting and I pray that your bundle of excitement arrives soon!


----------



## jackschack

andreyx108b said:


> the averages are almost equal.
> 
> yesterday and today follow the pattern of the first working days of July 2016.
> 
> I posted early, that the number today will be less.


Hmm, why only for those two days? July probably due to the new financial year, but September? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

applicant189 said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> Today morning me and my family received the golden letter (Grant!) after a wait of 8 months and 5 Days.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank all who guided and supported and kept me calm during the wait period.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 30th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact : 24th January 2017
> 
> Visa Grant : 05th September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting and I pray that your bundle of excitement arrives soon!




Congratulations buddy! Enjoy the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> I was registered on immitracker until the admin updated my case even before I could do it. That's a complete breach of the rights of users. I made the complaint on this forum and clearly stated my disapproval of such act. Immitracker is a very useful site for us all, and I was more than happy to contribute to the database, but I need to feel safe using the site. You'd be shocked that the admin has already read my GRANT post and quickly created a case for me with a strange username on immitracker...


can you please share the link to that case?


----------



## catchdwind

Thanks.

I'm sure you've been on the thread long enough to know that I once had a case on immitracker which was updated before I could even update my case to reflect my ITA.

Like I said on a previous post, I find the site useful but I also have to protect my rights and privacy. Since the admins of immitracker prefers to update people's case themselves, I may as well allow them add and update my case for me, which I'm sure they've already done.

Is expatforum not also a useful website?
Hasn't many benefited from expatforum in many ways?
Why doesn't the admins here make posts for users?

You can choose to support what is wrong, but I'm afraid I can't do the same.



andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Why don't you add your case?
> 
> I am sure you were looking at the grants and felt better when saw some coming? It helps people!


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> I was registered on immitracker until the admin updated my case even before I could do it. That's a complete breach of the rights of users. I made the complaint on this forum and clearly stated my disapproval of such act. Immitracker is a very useful site for us all, and I was more than happy to contribute to the database, but I need to feel safe using the site. You'd be shocked that the admin has already read my GRANT post and quickly created a case for me with a strange username on immitracker...


There are moderators for each tracker, some have 1-2, others have 5-6, the monitor forums to keep the information consistent - so it may have happen. If there is any conufsion just send an e-mail to support and it will be rectified asap.  

I sent you a om. 

Thank you


----------



## catchdwind

Link to what case please?

On immitracker or on expatforum?



andreyx108b said:


> can you please share the link to that case?


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> Link to what case please?
> 
> On immitracker or on expatforum?


Link to the case which you say had been updated and which is yours?


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sure you've been on the thread long enough to know that I once had a case on immitracker which was updated before I could even update my case to reflect my ITA.
> 
> Like I said on a previous post, I find the site useful but I also have to protect my rights and privacy. Since the admins of immitracker prefers to update people's case themselves, I may as well allow them add and update my case for me, which I'm sure they've already done.
> 
> Is expatforum not also a useful website?
> Hasn't many benefited from expatforum in many ways?
> Why doesn't the admins here make posts for users?
> 
> You can choose to support what is wrong, but I'm afraid I can't do the same.


Not sure what privacy you are talking about:

*1. Myimmitracker explicitly does not require and ask for any private information, not a single entry is private apart from your e-mail address, which only user him/herself can see.*
2. The tracker is public as well as forum. 
3. Moderators do update the cases when there is a need.


----------



## catchdwind

Well, that's already too late as I deleted the case and deactivated my account on April 26 when I received my ITA. I can dig out the post I made here about it. Some forumites here were already aware of such and said immitracker has been hacked a number of times.



andreyx108b said:


> There are moderators for each tracker, some have 1-2, others have 5-6, the monitor forums to keep the information consistent - so it may have happen. If there is any conufsion just send an e-mail to support and it will be rectified asap.
> 
> I sent you a om.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## satban

*Granted*



rvd said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> Go to the above link and create a new account for you..
> 
> After logging in you will finad an option to import application. You can import your application using your reference (TRN) number and passport details.
> 
> reference (TRN) number can be located on your visa payment receipt if your agent shared with you.
> 
> Hope your's is granted.. Best wishes..


Just used the steps to check mine and I did VIEW application (not view grant letter) does that send an intimation to my agent.

As usual my agent is caught sleeping. Must have been 'super-busy' actually.

Another one gets the grant :israel::israel::israel:


----------



## Nmonga32

Congratulations to all the folks who got their grants today! All the best for the journey ahead!

PS: Someone please motivate Brisbane office to pick up pace...


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> Well, that's already too late as I deleted the case and deactivated my account on April 26 when I received my ITA. I can dig out the post I made here about it. Some forumites here were already aware of such and said immitracker has been hacked a number of times.


I will repeat again. 

1. MyImmitracker is incorporated and protected by laws and regulations. 
2. MyImmitracker strictly follows all the regulations, guideline and security requirements to 100%. 
*3. Myimmitracker NEVER collects ANY private info from users, NEVER.*
4. Myimmitracker has been running for many years as of now and has unprecedented reviews everywhere: i.e. https://au.trustpilot.com/review/myimmitracker.com


I would ask you to stop spreading the rumours - I will not hesitate to take legal actions against those who make false accusations. 

I will end this conversation now.


----------



## catchdwind

So, what are we discussing here please?

First, you said it may have been an error, and now you're accepting that moderators update people's case?

Obviously, the entry in a case is public and everyone knows that.
But the case is to be updated by the creator of the case for it to be authentic.

Do you even take the time to think this through before trying to force me to understand why I should add my case and have it updated by the moderators?
You've only succeeded in telling everyone reading this that the data presented on immitracker is not entirely authentic. Many of us have believed that what we see on immitracker, even though it's a small percentage sample of the actual visa application figures, are authentic. Which means 44 grants a day were indeed 44 grants. But with your comments here, you're only telling us that your moderators can easily alter the data to represent what they wish to present at any one time. Such a shame.




andreyx108b said:


> Not sure what privacy you are talking about:
> 
> *1. Myimmitracker explicitly does not require and ask for any private information, not a single entry is private apart from your e-mail address, which only user can see.*
> 2. The tracker is public as well as forum.
> 3. Moderators do update the cases when there is a need.


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> So, what are we discussing here please?
> 
> First, you said it may have been an error, and now you're accepting that moderators update people's case?
> 
> Obviously, the entry in a case is public and everyone knows that.
> But the case is to be updated by the creator of the case for it to be authentic.
> 
> Do you even take the time to think this through before trying to force me to understand why I should add my case and have it updated by the moderators?
> You've only succeeded in telling everyone reading this that the data presented on immitracker is not entirely authentic. Many of us have believed that what we see on immitracker, even though it's a small percentage sample of the actual visa application figures, are authentic. Which means 44 grants a day were indeed 44 grants. But with your comments here, you're only telling us that your moderators can easily alter the data to represent what they wish to present at any one time. Such a shame.


I guess you either need to educate yourself by reading about section of the web-site or try to read some of my posts here. 

If you have any questions, concerns, or comments please contact the support of the relevant web-site.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Anamica23 said:


> Nope...I lodged in August too...details in signature...
> 
> From the data I see that they are clearing up all backlogs, so it will be a while before they come to us... A good two weeks I believe, so there is no point in expecting anything for now...
> 
> There is no pattern except they are clearing till July 2017 with respect to queue they have.
> 
> Wakeup everyday check immiaccount and email...continue your usual work for the day and sleep...repeat until you receive any info...Thats all we can do now...
> 
> Good luck to all



Hey I thought u got the grant yesterday? Or was that a rumour


----------



## catchdwind

You can take legal actions if you wish.

But you're contradicting yourself;
You updated my case and claimed it was an error, only to later admit moderators can do that if need be. Could you please define what "need" would warrant a moderator to update my case to show ITA received just because I waited 3hrs after posting it on this forum before going to update it on immitracker?



andreyx108b said:


> I will repeat again.
> 
> 1. MyImmitracker is incorporated and protected by laws and regulations.
> 2. MyImmitracker strictly follows all the regulations, guideline and security requirements to 100%.
> *3. Myimmitracker NEVER collects ANY private info from users, NEVER.*
> 4. Myimmitracker has been running for many years as of now and has unprecedented reviews everywhere: i.e. https://au.trustpilot.com/review/myimmitracker.com
> 
> 
> I would ask you to stop spreading the rumours - I will not hesitate to take legal actions against those who make false accusations.
> 
> I will end this conversation now.


----------



## Himadri

So Finally how many Grants today ! I had guessed 20 but that got thrashed immediately 

Did DIBP beat yesterday's record of 50+ plus. Kudos to all the CO's and team.

Does anyone has the number, let's tomorrow be a better day and hope Brisbane also come to the !




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Waiting since Feb'17 now. Wake up Brisbane, wake up!


----------



## catchdwind

Link to a case that was deleted, and from an account that was deactivated?
If this is also possible, then please amaze me with the "how to".



andreyx108b said:


> Link to the case which you say had been updated and which is yours?


----------



## Nmonga32

Himadri said:


> So Finally how many Grants today ! I had guessed 20 but that got thrashed immediately
> 
> Did DIBP beat yesterday's record of 50+ plus. Kudos to all the CO's and team.
> 
> Does anyone has the number, let's tomorrow be a better day and hope Brisbane also come to the !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting since Feb'17 now. Wake up Brisbane, wake up! :sad:


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> You can take legal actions if you wish.
> 
> But you're contradicting yourself;
> You updated my case and claimed it was an error, only to later admit moderators can do that if need be. Could you please define what "need" would warrant a moderator to update my case to show ITA received just because I waited 3hrs after posting it on this forum before going to update it on immitracker?


Expression of Intereste system is automated. 

If a user with a case with same points and later DOE or lower points get ITA - and this has been confirmed by admins/moderators all cases earlier than that case would automatically turn invited. This is just automated. 

So in your case users with same or lower points or with later DOE and same points got ITA and posted into the tracker, admin confirmed it - so your case was set to invited automatically. 

Double verification system helps to prevent errors.

However, in some cases errors do occur


----------



## mazerunner

catchdwind said:


> You can take legal actions if you wish.
> 
> But you're contradicting yourself;
> You updated my case and claimed it was an error, only to later admit moderators can do that if need be. Could you please define what "need" would warrant a moderator to update my case to show ITA received just because I waited 3hrs after posting it on this forum before going to update it on immitracker?


Dude you received the grant, this should be a happy and joyous moment for you. Why are you wasting your energy by bickering over such a small thing. You should focus on your BIG MOVE to Australia.


----------



## andreyx108b

catchdwind said:


> Link to a case that was deleted, and from an account that was deactivated?
> If this is also possible, then please amaze me with the "how to".


I found the case and deleted it.

Congratulations with your grant and wish you all the best in Australia.


----------



## sumitgupta22

rnayak said:


> Got my grant today. My timeline are in signature. Direct grant, processed by Adelaide team.


Congratulations


----------



## sumitgupta22

applicant189 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Today morning me and my family received the golden letter (Grant!) after a wait of 8 months and 5 Days.
> 
> I'd like to thank all who guided and supported and kept me calm during the wait period.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 30th December 2016
> CO Contact : 24th January 2017
> Visa Grant : 05th September 2017
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting and I pray that your bundle of excitement arrives soon!


Congratulations


----------



## jackschack

andreyx108b said:


> Expression of Intereste system is automated.
> 
> If a user with a case with same points and later DOE or lower points get ITA - and this has been confirmed by admins/moderators all cases earlier than that case would automatically turn invited. This is just automated.
> 
> So in your case users with same or lower points or with later DOE and same points got ITA and posted into the tracker, admin confirmed it - so your case was set to invited automatically.
> 
> Double verification system helps to prevent errors.
> 
> However, in some cases errors do occur


Ok, that makes sense for EoI. Also now I understand how my EoI case got automatically updated.

However the question is do grant cases in immitracker get updated by moderators based on data on this forum?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sharma1981 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Kindly note that i have received my Grant today.
> Thanks to all members of this forum who kept me motivated.
> 
> VISA lodge - 27 July 2017
> Grant (Direct) - Sep 5th, 2017
> 
> Please feel free to ping me in case i could be any help to anyone in getting their queries answered.
> 
> Once again ... Many thanks.
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congratulations mate. All the best in your endeavors.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

kennedy07 said:


> I can't believe I am writing this, but I finally got my GRANT today. It has been a long and anxious 5 months of waiting.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here in the Forum who have helped me with my noob queries.
> 
> For those who're still waiting, hold on, it's coming. It might be closer than you think it is.
> 
> Also don't get sucked into skeptics and trust in facts. I was also worried ****less with all the different rumors out there.


Congratulations Dude ! All the very best in your endeavors.


----------



## sdilshad

manpan18 said:


> 39 grants for 189 on tracker. Not as high as yesterday but then again it might be because we had more registered users yesterday than today. Let's wait for tomorrow now.
> Guess I will wake up tomorrow morning again with the same state of mind (in hindi): "Aahat si koi aaye toh lagta hai ke tum ho".


 Why can't I see updates of grants on immi?from yesterday.please give me the link


----------



## andreyx108b

jackschack said:


> Ok, that makes sense for EoI. Also now I understand how my EoI case got automatically updated.
> 
> However the question is do grant cases in immitracker get updated by moderators based on data on this forum?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Goal of a moderator to keep data consisted and updated, so yes, I have always said, that in case there is a confirmed a verified case which was not: 

1) updated by a user in his case on the tracker 
2) was never added 

moderators, in some cases, when monitoring the forums (not 1 but rather 20+ forums) can update the details of the case or add a new case. 

Statistically, such updates by moderators constitute less then 0.25% of all updates. 

We do it to make sure users get the best and the most of information from all the possible sources. 

Hope this clears the matter


----------



## manpan18

sdilshad said:


> Why can't I see updates of grants on immi?from yesterday.please give me the link


Not sure what you are experiencing. 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## andreyx108b

sdilshad said:


> Why can't I see updates of grants on immi?from yesterday.please give me the link


the things at the top?

Working on it!


----------



## jackschack

andreyx108b said:


> Goal of a moderator to keep data consisted and updated, so yes, I have always said, that in case there is a confirmed a verified case which was not:
> 
> 1) updated by a user in his case on the tracker
> 2) was never added
> 
> moderators, in some cases, when monitoring the forums (not 1 but rather 20+ forums) can update the details of the case or add a new case.
> 
> Statistically, such updates by moderators constitute less then 0.25% of all updates.
> 
> Hope this clears the matter


Got it and good that there is a proactive effort to keep the data updated.

However one suggestion just to keep things transparent and prevent confusion for users is to have a comment added stating that the case was updated by a moderator based on forum thread abc. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jackschack said:


> Got it and good that there is a proactive effort to keep the data updated.
> 
> However one suggestion just to keep things transparent and prevent confusion for users is to have a comment added stating that the case was updated by a moderator based on forum thread abc.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Good suggestion! I will add this, so there will be a symbol:words stating: "updater by moderator"

Thank you so much!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

andreyx108b said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I see updates of grants on immi?from yesterday.please give me the link
> 
> 
> 
> the things at the top?
> 
> Working on it!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response.it's my daily routine to check those updates, it gives me peace of mind.can you tell me how many grants were reported on tracker yesterday+today?


----------



## yousufkhan

sdilshad said:


> Why can't I see updates of grants on immi?from yesterday.please give me the link


-
Use filter on Status as 'Granted' and on the grant date select 04 Septemeber 2017. You will see all grants updated on yesterday's date


----------



## Panda112

Good point raised by catchdwind. Well, I didn't know much about the terms of use either, we tend to ignore these things when we sign up into anything.

Anyways, that definitely puts a question of what we should and should not be sharing on immitracker and on the forums. I believe unless we are providing private info on comment sections, immitracker is alright.

We'd definitely want the past posts/threads to continue helping new members and those who search on the internet even after the grant comes, but then again, we wouldn't want it to be traced back to me personally.



andreyx108b said:


> Goal of a moderator to keep data consisted and updated, so yes, I have always said, that in case there is a confirmed a verified case which was not:
> 
> 1) updated by a user in his case on the tracker
> 2) was never added
> 
> moderators, in some cases, when monitoring the forums (not 1 but rather 20+ forums) can update the details of the case or add a new case.
> 
> Statistically, such updates by moderators constitute less then 0.25% of all updates.
> 
> We do it to make sure users get the best and the most of information from all the possible sources.
> 
> Hope this clears the matter
> 
> 
> 
> catchdwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can take legal actions if you wish.
> 
> But you're contradicting yourself;
> You updated my case and claimed it was an error, only to later admit moderators can do that if need be. Could you please define what "need" would warrant a moderator to update my case to show ITA received just because I waited 3hrs after posting it on this forum before going to update it on immitracker?
Click to expand...


----------



## DeanB

Just got an amaizing call form my agent! 
Brisbane granted my 189! 
Will update my signature and myimmitracker as soon as my fingers stop shaking! arty:


----------



## jd-apr

*189 - visa granted*

Hi friends, 

I haven't been following this thread actively,while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you for the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!

Category: 189
Systems analyst
No employment verification done as far as I know.
Total points: 70
GSM Adelaide

6-Mar-2017	Pearson PTE test
14-Mar-2017	ACS skills assessment done
14-Mar-2017	Submit EOI for PR
14-Mar-2017	EOI selected to apply
17-Mar-2017	Visa application lodged
29-Mar-2017	Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
12-Apr-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
22-May-2017	New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
5-Jun-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
5-Sep-2017	Visa grant


----------



## yousufkhan

jd-apr said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I haven't been following the thread while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you to the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!
> 
> Category: 189
> Systems analyst
> No employment verification done as far as I know.
> Total points: 70
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 6-Mar-2017	Pearson PTE test
> 14-Mar-2017	ACS skills assessment done
> 14-Mar-2017	Submit EOI for PR
> 14-Mar-2017	EOI selected to apply
> 17-Mar-2017	Visa application lodged
> 29-Mar-2017	Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
> 12-Apr-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 22-May-2017	New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
> 5-Jun-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 5-Sep-2017	Visa grant


-
Many congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b

Panda112 said:


> Good point raised by catchdwind. Well, I didn't know much about the terms of use either, we tend to ignore these things when we sign up into anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, that definitely puts a question of what we should and should not be sharing on immitracker and on the forums. I believe unless we are providing private info on comment sections, immitracker is alright.
> 
> 
> 
> We'd definitely want the past posts/threads to continue helping new members and those who search on the internet even after the grant comes, but then again, we wouldn't want it to be traced back to me personally.




I would suggest to never share any private and personal info on internet - real names, phone numbers, organization names, addresses - keep this info secure regardless of the source/platform. 


I am especially picky on security and confidentiality, so always clearly state that no private info should be shared. (I.e on the registration page of the tracker and many others) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

DeanB said:


> Just got an amaizing call form my agent!
> 
> Brisbane granted my 189!
> 
> Will update my signature and myimmitracker as soon as my fingers stop shaking! arty:




Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhkumar2988

did u claim points for employment?


----------



## knagelli

DeanB said:


> Just got an amaizing call form my agent!
> 
> Brisbane granted my 189!
> 
> Will update my signature and myimmitracker as soon as my fingers stop shaking! arty:




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

jd-apr said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread actively,while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you for the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!
> 
> Category: 189
> Systems analyst
> No employment verification done as far as I know.
> Total points: 70
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 6-Mar-2017Pearson PTE test
> 14-Mar-2017ACS skills assessment done
> 14-Mar-2017Submit EOI for PR
> 14-Mar-2017EOI selected to apply
> 17-Mar-2017Visa application lodged
> 29-Mar-2017Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
> 12-Apr-2017Information provided to CO using immi account
> 22-May-2017New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
> 5-Jun-2017Information provided to CO using immi account
> 5-Sep-2017Visa grant




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhkumar2988

jd-apr said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread actively,while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you for the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!
> 
> Category: 189
> Systems analyst
> No employment verification done as far as I know.
> Total points: 70
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 6-Mar-2017	Pearson PTE test
> 14-Mar-2017	ACS skills assessment done
> 14-Mar-2017	Submit EOI for PR
> 14-Mar-2017	EOI selected to apply
> 17-Mar-2017	Visa application lodged
> 29-Mar-2017	Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
> 12-Apr-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 22-May-2017	New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
> 5-Jun-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 5-Sep-2017	Visa grant



Did you claim point for work experience?


----------



## jd-apr

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> Did you claim point for work experience?


Yes. Non Aus education and non Aus work exp.

Total 70 split as
Work exp - 10
Age - 25
English - 20
education - 15


----------



## tariq620

Congrats


----------



## Nmonga32

DeanB said:


> Just got an amaizing call form my agent!
> Brisbane granted my 189!
> Will update my signature and myimmitracker as soon as my fingers stop shaking! arty:


Only yesterday you replied to my post about Brisbane not granting visas and today you receive your grant! 

Many congratulations!! :israel::israel:

Your case has given me hope again! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasansins

Brisbane offices favourite animal is sloth. For those who don't know what sloth is please check it on youtube. It is the fastest animal alive on earth!


----------



## Nmonga32

hasansins said:


> Brisbane offices favourite animal is sloth. For those who don't know what sloth is please check it on youtube. It is the fastest animal alive on earth!


Sailing in the same boat my friend!


----------



## AIMS17

Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.

Waiting since 8th September 2016.
Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.


----------



## shalinjames

hasansins said:


> Brisbane offices favourite animal is sloth. For those who don't know what sloth is please check it on youtube. It is the fastest animal alive on earth!


Rofl... I exactly know what you mean!









Best is yet to come!


----------



## hasansins

shalinjames said:


> Rofl... I exactly know what you mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best is yet to come!


Ahahah  Exactly the image on my mind


----------



## Himadri

AIMS17 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.
> 
> Waiting since 8th September 2016.
> Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.




Your wait should end before this month closing. Amen !

Stay positive and plan now for next phase. You will get it soon bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm77171

If I may ask, what did CO request in July. 



AIMS17 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.
> 
> Waiting since 8th September 2016.
> Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.


----------



## Ali8888m

Hi everyone
I am one of the few silent visitors of this page. Applied for 189 on 2nd march, didn't upload docs, 
CO contact 17th march
Uploaded docs 18April
CO contact for form80 and birth certificate on 19th may
Uploaded on 21st may
Got visa grant today
Thanks a lot everyone. Be patient
Have good night


----------



## sharma1981

Ali8888m said:


> Hi everyone
> I am one of the few silent visitors of this page. Applied for 189 on 2nd march, didn't upload docs,
> CO contact 17th march
> Uploaded docs 18April
> CO contact for form80 and birth certificate on 19th may
> Uploaded on 21st may
> Got visa grant today
> Thanks a lot everyone. Be patient
> Have good night


Congrats


----------



## sdilshad

tariq620 said:


> Congrats


May I know when did you apply for Visa?


----------



## sumitgupta22

DeanB said:


> Just got an amaizing call form my agent!
> Brisbane granted my 189!
> Will update my signature and myimmitracker as soon as my fingers stop shaking! arty:


Congratulations


----------



## sumitgupta22

jd-apr said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread actively,while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you for the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!
> 
> Category: 189
> Systems analyst
> No employment verification done as far as I know.
> Total points: 70
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 6-Mar-2017	Pearson PTE test
> 14-Mar-2017	ACS skills assessment done
> 14-Mar-2017	Submit EOI for PR
> 14-Mar-2017	EOI selected to apply
> 17-Mar-2017	Visa application lodged
> 29-Mar-2017	Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
> 12-Apr-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 22-May-2017	New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
> 5-Jun-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 5-Sep-2017	Visa grant


Congratulations


----------



## sumitgupta22

Ali8888m said:


> Hi everyone
> I am one of the few silent visitors of this page. Applied for 189 on 2nd march, didn't upload docs,
> CO contact 17th march
> Uploaded docs 18April
> CO contact for form80 and birth certificate on 19th may
> Uploaded on 21st may
> Got visa grant today
> Thanks a lot everyone. Be patient
> Have good night


Congratz


----------



## sumitgupta22

I am uploading docs. For my wife it says recommended documents - 

Custody, Evidence of
Health, Evidence of

And, for my 5 years old daughter it asks -
Character, Evidence of
Custody, Evidence of
Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of

apart from these I have uploaded all. Should I ignore these?


----------



## aniththomas

Hi - I have applied for 189 on 16th August for 261111, through an agent. I'm curious to see what documents they have uploaded to ensure they havent missed any, as I got another document which I want them to upload, but they are denying stating that they can only do it after a CO is assigned to my case. Does creating a mirror ID help here? Will that cause an issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

catchdwind said:


> Link to a case that was deleted, and from an account that was deactivated?
> If this is also possible, then please amaze me with the "how to".


Congrats buddy!
And just one more question, as we share a pretty similar timeline, so was there any verification (call/email) or anything rather than immi commence e-mail please?
Thanks!


----------



## sandy dhull

wow! 53 grants for today too, it is indeed a Tsunami. Congratulations to all the folks who received their golden email today.:yo:


----------



## NB

aniththomas said:


> Hi - I have applied for 189 on 16th August for 261111, through an agent. I'm curious to see what documents they have uploaded to ensure they havent missed any, as I got another document which I want them to upload, but they are denying stating that they can only do it after a CO is assigned to my case. Does creating a mirror ID help here? Will that cause an issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing stops them from uploading further documents unless they have used all the 60 slots available for the applicant 

You can create an Immiaccount and download the application to your id also and check what is happening.
I do not know if this action will be known to your agent or not

But please note that you will not be able to see the actual documents that have been uploaded, but just the description and the file names

Cheers


----------



## Saadi

Hello friends, 

Visa granted for myself , wife and my son ALHAMDULILLAH 

Accountant General (GSM 189) 75 points 
Visa lodged Mar 6,2017
CO contact Mar 14,2017 (Asked Polio vaccination for whole family , my AFP and Pakistani PCC)
Overseas employment verification held on Mar 16,2017
Replied to CO on Mar 19, 2017
May 09,2017 a different CO contacted and asked to resent Pakistan PCC 
Replied CO on May 09, 2017
June 14,2017 a different CO contacted to resend high quality scan for Pakistani PCC 
Replied to CO on June 14, 2017

Visa granted Sept 5,2017 at 0915 AM

--------------------------------------
I am sure those who are waiting for their visa grants get their visa sooner or later. 

Good Luck mates


----------



## aniththomas

newbienz said:


> Nothing stops them from uploading further documents unless they have used all the 60 slots available for the applicant
> 
> 
> 
> You can create an Immiaccount and download the application to your id also and check what is happening.
> 
> I do not know if this action will be known to your agent or not
> 
> 
> 
> But please note that you will not be able to see the actual documents that have been uploaded, but just the description and the file names
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thank you..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

kennedy07 said:


> Forget it, I just received my Grant.


Congratulations and best of luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## KC_R

lets hope Brisbane showers grants from tomorrow


----------



## LadyZebo

parth1310 said:


> Yes you should upload documents for all the years relevant to your occupation (the ones positively assessed, as well as, any years deducted to calculate the eligibility). You can ignore the ones found not-relevant to your occupation.
> 
> Though unlikely, DIBP can ask for them, so better just front-load them.
> 
> The documents you already provided to VETASSESS should be enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the response. 

Regards.


----------



## joy79

Hi All. Really need your help with deciding on this. My work experience covers 3 companies and I have submitted a complete employment reference letter with RnR on company letter head, whereas the for the other 2 companies I have given Statutory declaration along with a employment letter on company letter head without RnR. But reading a few posts, it looks like they take more time in verifying cases where statutory declaration is given. I can ask my present company for an employment reference letter with RnR ( I didn't do it earlier as I did not want them to know I would be quitting my job soon). But do you think it is okay to now submit the employment reference letter with RnR while the Statutory declaration is also submitted for the same company? Will it create further delay if I do this? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## manpan18

hasansins said:


> Brisbane offices favourite animal is sloth. For those who don't know what sloth is please check it on youtube. It is the fastest animal alive on earth!


Better watch Zootopia or just watch this


----------



## NB

joy79 said:


> Hi All. Really need your help with deciding on this. My work experience covers 3 companies and I have submitted a complete employment reference letter with RnR on company letter head, whereas the for the other 2 companies I have given Statutory declaration along with a employment letter on company letter head without RnR. But reading a few posts, it looks like they take more time in verifying cases where statutory declaration is given. I can ask my present company for an employment reference letter with RnR ( I didn't do it earlier as I did not want them to know I would be quitting my job soon). But do you think it is okay to now submit the employment reference letter with RnR while the Statutory declaration is also submitted for the same company? Will it create further delay if I do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


When did you apply?
Will the RNR written in the SD and the reference letter be verbatim ?

Cheers


----------



## raunak

Wow, what an amazing couple of days! Congratulations to everyone who received their grant! Your wait is now over and you can resume living and breathing like a human-being  Best luck to you all for your big move to Australia!

I had lodged on 15th Feb 2017 (through and agent) and am still waiting for the grant, hoping that I will also get some respite from the wait, hopefully sometime soon. However, my employment verification was done around mid-August and according to immitracker, the average wait time for Indians after the employment verification is 89 days. So I'm still prepared for a 3 month wait but secretly hoping I get the grant before the avalanche stops


----------



## joy79

newbienz said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All. Really need your help with deciding on this. My work experience covers 3 companies and I have submitted a complete employment reference letter with RnR on company letter head, whereas the for the other 2 companies I have given Statutory declaration along with a employment letter on company letter head without RnR. But reading a few posts, it looks like they take more time in verifying cases where statutory declaration is given. I can ask my present company for an employment reference letter with RnR ( I didn't do it earlier as I did not want them to know I would be quitting my job soon). But do you think it is okay to now submit the employment reference letter with RnR while the Statutory declaration is also submitted for the same company? Will it create further delay if I do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply?
> Will the RNR written in the SD and the reference letter be verbatim ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for replying! I submitted my application on August 9th. Yes the SD and the reference letter would be verbatim. But will they wonder why I submitted the SD is the first place and create suspicion which might result in lengthier verifications? ?


----------



## manpan18

joy79 said:


> Hi All. Really need your help with deciding on this. My work experience covers 3 companies and I have submitted a complete employment reference letter with RnR on company letter head, whereas the for the other 2 companies I have given Statutory declaration along with a employment letter on company letter head without RnR. But reading a few posts, it looks like they take more time in verifying cases where statutory declaration is given. I can ask my present company for an employment reference letter with RnR ( I didn't do it earlier as I did not want them to know I would be quitting my job soon). But do you think it is okay to now submit the employment reference letter with RnR while the Statutory declaration is also submitted for the same company? Will it create further delay if I do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes. It is ok. Whether it will be useful - It depends which stage your processing is. When did you apply? Statutory declaration was from your colleague or supervisor? You went through the assessment with those documents I suppose?


----------



## NB

joy79 said:


> Thanks so much for replying! I submitted my application on August 9th. Yes the SD and the reference letter would be verbatim. But will they wonder why I submitted the SD is the first place and create suspicion which might result in lengthier verifications? ?


In my opinion you should submit the reference letter.
It may give confidence to the CO to accept your claims which may be wavering with the SD
Make sure that it is not back dated and is issued in the recent past 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## joy79

manpan18 said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All. Really need your help with deciding on this. My work experience covers 3 companies and I have submitted a complete employment reference letter with RnR on company letter head, whereas the for the other 2 companies I have given Statutory declaration along with a employment letter on company letter head without RnR. But reading a few posts, it looks like they take more time in verifying cases where statutory declaration is given. I can ask my present company for an employment reference letter with RnR ( I didn't do it earlier as I did not want them to know I would be quitting my job soon). But do you think it is okay to now submit the employment reference letter with RnR while the Statutory declaration is also submitted for the same company? Will it create further delay if I do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It is ok. Whether it will be useful - It depends which stage your processing is. When did you apply? Statutory declaration was from your colleague or supervisor? You went through the assessment with those documents I suppose?
Click to expand...

Application was done on August 9th. SD was from my senior (Lead). I submitted the same doc for ACS and it was fine.


----------



## joy79

newbienz said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for replying! I submitted my application on August 9th. Yes the SD and the reference letter would be verbatim. But will they wonder why I submitted the SD is the first place and create suspicion which might result in lengthier verifications? ?
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion you should submit the reference letter.
> It may give confidence to the CO to accept your claims which may be wavering with the SD
> Make sure that it is not back dated and is issued in the recent past
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I have submitted too many docs by now I feel. I have submitted employment reference on company letter head without RnR, SD, first and last 6 months payslips, ITRVs, and form 16s, bank statements for all salary credits and offer letters. Also my designation mentioned on company letter head is Software Designer (my point being my RnR could be self explanatory from the designation). Do you still think I should submit the emp reference letter too? Sorry for bugging you


----------



## tariq620

sdilshad said:


> tariq620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> May I know when did you apply for Visa?
Click to expand...

It's in July-17 mate....


----------



## NB

joy79 said:


> I have submitted too many docs by now I feel. I have submitted employment reference on company letter head without RnR, SD, first and last 6 months payslips, ITRVs, and form 16s, bank statements for all salary credits and offer letters. Also my designation mentioned on company letter head is Software Designer (my point being my RnR could be self explanatory from the designation). Do you still think I should submit the emp reference letter too? Sorry for bugging you


I believe in the theory that there is nothing like too much evidence

I may have given much more evidence then what you have listed

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## joy79

newbienz said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted too many docs by now I feel. I have submitted employment reference on company letter head without RnR, SD, first and last 6 months payslips, ITRVs, and form 16s, bank statements for all salary credits and offer letters. Also my designation mentioned on company letter head is Software Designer (my point being my RnR could be self explanatory from the designation). Do you still think I should submit the emp reference letter too? Sorry for bugging you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the theory that there is nothing like too much evidence
> 
> I may have given much more evidence then what you have listed
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thank you so much for sparing your time for me. I'll go ahead and submit the Employment Reference letter with RnR


----------



## Panda112

Indeed.

Remember, the guy who got the fastest grant today even submitted a table of contents so that CO wouldn't be lost in his pile of evidence.



joy79 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the theory that there is nothing like too much evidence
> 
> I may have given much more evidence then what you have listed
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted too many docs by now I feel. I have submitted employment reference on company letter head without RnR, SD, first and last 6 months payslips, ITRVs, and form 16s, bank statements for all salary credits and offer letters. Also my designation mentioned on company letter head is Software Designer (my point being my RnR could be self explanatory from the designation). Do you still think I should submit the emp reference letter too? Sorry for bugging you
Click to expand...


----------



## tariq620

jd-apr said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread actively,while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you for the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!
> 
> Category: 189
> Systems analyst
> No employment verification done as far as I know.
> Total points: 70
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 6-Mar-2017	Pearson PTE test
> 14-Mar-2017	ACS skills assessment done
> 14-Mar-2017	Submit EOI for PR
> 14-Mar-2017	EOI selected to apply
> 17-Mar-2017	Visa application lodged
> 29-Mar-2017	Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
> 12-Apr-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 22-May-2017	New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
> 5-Jun-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 5-Sep-2017	Visa grant


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## joy79

Panda112 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Remember, the guy who got the fastest grant today even submitted a table of contents so that CO wouldn't be lost in his pile of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the theory that there is nothing like too much evidence
> 
> I may have given much more evidence then what you have listed
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted too many docs by now I feel. I have submitted employment reference on company letter head without RnR, SD, first and last 6 months payslips, ITRVs, and form 16s, bank statements for all salary credits and offer letters. Also my designation mentioned on company letter head is Software Designer (my point being my RnR could be self explanatory from the designation). Do you still think I should submit the emp reference letter too? Sorry for bugging you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Table of contents?!! Oh my!! Hahaha yea I should definitely submit this


----------



## Ahvenz

Hello fellow experts,

How long does it typically take from lodging to being grant provided I already have all the documents ready (reusing same documents I provided for my student temporary visa) and is done through migration agent.


----------



## NB

Ahvenz said:


> Hello fellow experts,
> 
> How long does it typically take from lodging to being grant provided I already have all the documents ready (reusing same documents I provided for my student temporary visa) and is done through migration agent.


6 days to 16 months is the time range reported by the members in the past few weeks 

DIBP estimates nearly a year

You do the maths 

Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AIMS17 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.
> 
> Waiting since 8th September 2016.
> Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.


Mate ! You are not alone....Waiting since September 30th 2016. You do not worry, it is about time you will get yours. Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

tariq620 said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tariq620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> May I know when did you apply for Visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in July-17 mate....
Click to expand...

Best of luck bro ?


----------



## bvashisht

Total number of grants in last two day is 116 (as per immitracker). This is really great. Wish this trends should remain until this month. :fingerscrossed::amen:


----------



## andreyx108b

69 grants reported all in all today. 

sc189 - 57
sc190 - 11
sc489 - 1

We would estimate that in two days more than 1500 grants were issued in total.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> 6 days to 16 months is the time range reported by the members in the past few weeks
> 
> DIBP estimates nearly a year
> 
> You do the maths
> 
> Cheers


I noticed you got your grant! Congratulations! Direct grant and quick!


----------



## ozielover

Those who have got the grant could help with my question. I have RnR, experience certificate, salary slips 3 months and salary certificate from my 1st company. But I don't have tax papers or bank statements as I was given the salary in cash. Can I submit these documents as proof of employment, also I called my old company and the Director of the company will vouch for me on the employment confirmation. Is this enough or do we really need the tax and bank statements to claim. Please some expert who got grant who went through similar situation please guide me.


----------



## cadimi

andreyx108b said:


> 69 grants reported all in all today.
> 
> sc189 - 57
> sc190 - 11
> sc489 - 1
> 
> We would estimate that in two days more than 1500 grants were issued in total.


Definitely another fabulous day! Congrats all mates!
And some analyses from Immitracker:
Most applications from Jan and Feb have been cleared.
At least half applications in Mar solved. So grants from March would be marching in some next days.
Contrariwise, a few grants from April and May till now. Thus, hopefully this September would resolve all those.


----------



## NB

ozielover said:


> Those who have got the grant could help with my question. I have RnR, experience certificate, salary slips 3 months and salary certificate from my 1st company. But I don't have tax papers or bank statements as I was given the salary in cash. Can I submit these documents as proof of employment, also I called my old company and the Director of the company will vouch for me on the employment confirmation. Is this enough or do we really need the tax and bank statements to claim. Please some expert who got grant who went through similar situation please guide me.


How long did you work in the 1st company ?
What is your total experience?

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

Going by the current trend, assuming that they would keep releasing grants at at least the same pace - when do we think will they reach July and Aug lodged applications?

Can experts advise please!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover

newbienz said:


> How long did you work in the 1st company ?
> What is your total experience?
> 
> Cheers



I worked for 2 years 6 months in 1st company.2 years got deducted by ACS. I have total 10 years exp. If I add the last 6 months exp of my first company. I will get 8 years exp and I will get 15 points and total points will be 70.


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Going by the current trend, assuming that they would keep releasing grants at at least the same pace - when do we think will they reach July and Aug lodged applications?
> 
> Can experts advise please!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


There were comparatively very few application made in May & June as the invitation had dried up as the quotas for the year were exhausted 

Most of the grants are in March and April period so next major month to be tackled would be july onwards

But it would be naive to expect 750-1000 grants every day for a long period

So the old 4 months average wait may be coming back 

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> There were comparatively very few application made in May & June as the invitation had dried up as the quotas for the year were exhausted
> 
> Most of the grants are in March and April period so next major month to be tackled would be july onwards
> 
> But it would be naive to expect 750-1000 grants every day for a long period
> 
> So the old 4 months average wait may be coming back
> 
> Cheers


True to the logic of dried out invites in may n June. On other note, I want to stay optimistic on the grant release pace, who knows they may clear the backlog till June end in 15 days and then July and Aug cases in next 15 days...am I being too optimistic!!!  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ozielover said:


> I worked for 2 years 6 months in 1st company.2 years got deducted by ACS. I have total 10 years exp. If I add the last 6 months exp of my first company. I will get 8 years exp and I will get 15 points and total points will be 70.


Please list clearly what all documents and evidence you can provide for the 1st job

If I remember correctly it was in Dubai where there is no,income tax so the question of tax documents does not arise ?

Cheers


----------



## ozielover

newbienz said:


> Please list clearly what all documents and evidence you can provide for the 1st job
> 
> If I remember correctly it was in Dubai where there is no,income tax so the question of tax documents does not arise ?
> 
> Cheers


My first job was in India. as I mentioned earlier I have RnR collected recently from the company for ACS.I have experience certificate, salary certificate and salary slips which I brought with me to Dubai for my new company 's verification in Dubai. they didn't ask for bank statement or tax papers. I am pretty sure many would have gone through similar situation, 10 years back that too in India, salary bank transfers were not so common. nowadays I hear it has become a mandatory practice.


----------



## NB

ozielover said:


> My first job was in India. as I mentioned earlier I have RnR collected recently from the company for ACS.I have experience certificate, salary certificate and salary slips which I brought with me to Dubai for my new company 's verification in Dubai. they didn't ask for bank statement or tax papers. I am pretty sure many would have gone through similar situation, 10 years back that too in India, salary bank transfers were not so common. nowadays I hear it has become a mandatory practice.


Even if you were paid in cash, surely PF and TDS would have been deducted 
Did you file income tax return for the,period ?


How big is the is company ?
Is it still in existence ?
How many employees does this it have ?
Does it have a web presence?

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

I believe a payroll account is common practice around the world.

All the evidence you mentioned from your company were issued by your company. To make your case reliable, you need at least one third party evidence. Third party evidence includes anything issued by authority not related to your company but establishes your employment at your company.

It can be one or combination of the following: (This is not an exhaustive list, you can get creative here)

Tax records issued by government(even for small incomes in cash, each employer must deposit your tax, it must be done)
Your insurance records for which your company made the payment.
Vehicle ownership for company's vehicle which permits you to drive it.
Tripartite rent agreement between you, company and landlord (if applicable)
Retirement fund/ provident fund during your period of employment.
Bank statements/ cheque records of salary deposits.
Work permits issued by the government allowing you to work overseas for the company




ozielover said:


> My first job was in India. as I mentioned earlier I have RnR collected recently from the company for ACS.I have experience certificate, salary certificate and salary slips which I brought with me to Dubai for my new company 's verification in Dubai. they didn't ask for bank statement or tax papers. I am pretty sure many would have gone through similar situation, 10 years back that too in India, salary bank transfers were not so common. nowadays I hear it has become a mandatory practice.


----------



## ozielover

newbienz said:


> Even if you were paid in cash, surely PF and TDS would have been deducted
> Did you file income tax return for the,period ?
> 
> 
> How big is the is company ?
> Is it still in existence ?
> How many employees does this it have ?
> Does it have a web presence?
> 
> Cheers


Now its a medium business company with 75-100 employees I guess. it has web presence, everything. but unfortunately we cant change the history. I was getting below taxable income.


----------



## ozielover

Panda112 said:


> I believe a payroll account is common practice around the world.
> 
> All the evidence you mentioned from your company were issued by your company. To make your case reliable, you need at least one third party evidence. Third party evidence includes anything issued by authority not related to your company but establishes your employment at your company.
> 
> It can be one or combination of the following: (This is not an exhaustive list, you can get creative here)
> 
> Tax records issued by government(even for small incomes in cash, each employer must deposit your tax, it must be done)
> Your insurance records for which your company made the payment.
> Vehicle ownership for company's vehicle which permits you to drive it.
> Tripartite rent agreement between you, company and landlord (if applicable)
> Retirement fund/ provident fund during your period of employment.
> Bank statements/ cheque records of salary deposits.
> Work permits issued by the government allowing you to work overseas for the company



None of above, we were just 4, it was a start up in 2007.Now they are doing pretty well.


----------



## Panda112

It's a tricky situation. Not something that can't be managed but DIBP might want to verify how genuine your claims are (Could delay your visa grant or call for additional checks with the company's HR)

I think some statuary declarations from clients, company's Lawyers and auditors can make your case stronger. One way or the other, DIBP might ask for a third party document. Can you think of anything that might help here?



ozielover said:


> None of above, we were just 4, it was a start up in 2007.Now they are doing pretty well.


----------



## az1610

*adding partner after eoi*

a friend of mine received invite in the last round...can he add his partner now in visa application??


----------



## ozielover

Panda112 said:


> It's a tricky situation. Not something that can't be managed but DIBP might want to verify how genuine your claims are (Could delay your visa grant or call for additional checks with the company's HR)
> 
> I think some statuary declarations from clients, company's Lawyers and auditors can make your case stronger. One way or the other, DIBP might ask for a third party document. Can you think of anything that might help here?


The company management can vouch, my then colleagues and clients can do. Then photographs, emails from clients etc. 
I was told by few of my friends that they never used bank statements and tax slips. Just used the papers issued from their companies for claiming. but it was last year and year before last. not sure about the situation nw. they got grant without much hustle.


----------



## Panda112

ozielover said:


> The company management can vouch, my then colleagues and clients can do. Then photographs, emails from clients etc.
> I was told by few of my friends that they never used bank statements and tax slips. Just used the papers issued from their companies for claiming. but it was last year and year before last. not sure about the situation nw. they got grant without much hustle.


For some Multi national companies, I have seen cases where just an RnR was enough. It may even work for you coz you said the company is doing fine now now and has web presence.

Well, whatever happens, be genuine with DIBP while presenting your case. Don't reveal your weaknesses but don't hide the necessities you can't comply. If you believe it could be a huge problem, maybe even wait out for six months and remove your first job from the relevant employment list. But that's the last resort 

Best of luck.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover

Panda112 said:


> For some Multi national companies, I have seen cases where just an RnR was enough. It may even work for you coz you said the company is doing fine now now and has web presence.
> 
> Well, whatever happens, be genuine with DIBP while presenting your case. Don't reveal your weaknesses but don't hide the necessities you can't comply. If you believe it could be a huge problem, maybe even wait out for six months and remove your first job from the relevant employment list. But that's the last resort
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Still I didn't mark those as relevant. Else I would have got the invite today. Since I am skeptical, I am planning to wait till I reach 70 or till 65 get invite. sometimes feel so desperate about my misfortune in loosing 6 months and 5 points.


----------



## leoujjawal

Hi, I received my Invite today - 6-Sep 17
I am filling the 18 page form on ImmiAccount.

A question that is bothering me is 
"Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

I have worked in Sydney on deputation for about 8 months but this was not mentioned in ACS report. My ACS report says all my employment has been in INDIA.

Now should I answer yes to this question and select "Less than 1 year in past 10 years" from the drop-down.

Please guide.


----------



## Shalia

Hello All,

I had a quick question. should the Form 80 be filled by writing or is it okay if its filled by typing.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## srinivas1308

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had a quick question. should the Form 80 be filled by writing or is it okay if its filled by typing.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.




Typing should be Ok except the page where you have to sign 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

jd-apr said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread actively,while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you for the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!
> 
> Category: 189
> Systems analyst
> No employment verification done as far as I know.
> Total points: 70
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 6-Mar-2017Pearson PTE test
> 14-Mar-2017ACS skills assessment done
> 14-Mar-2017Submit EOI for PR
> 14-Mar-2017EOI selected to apply
> 17-Mar-2017Visa application lodged
> 29-Mar-2017Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
> 12-Apr-2017Information provided to CO using immi account
> 22-May-2017New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
> 5-Jun-2017Information provided to CO using immi account
> 5-Sep-2017Visa grant


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Ali8888m said:


> Hi everyone
> I am one of the few silent visitors of this page. Applied for 189 on 2nd march, didn't upload docs,
> CO contact 17th march
> Uploaded docs 18April
> CO contact for form80 and birth certificate on 19th may
> Uploaded on 21st may
> Got visa grant today
> Thanks a lot everyone. Be patient
> Have good night


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Saadi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Visa granted for myself , wife and my son ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> Accountant General (GSM 189) 75 points
> Visa lodged Mar 6,2017
> CO contact Mar 14,2017 (Asked Polio vaccination for whole family , my AFP and Pakistani PCC)
> Overseas employment verification held on Mar 16,2017
> Replied to CO on Mar 19, 2017
> May 09,2017 a different CO contacted and asked to resent Pakistan PCC
> Replied CO on May 09, 2017
> June 14,2017 a different CO contacted to resend high quality scan for Pakistani PCC
> Replied to CO on June 14, 2017
> 
> Visa granted Sept 5,2017 at 0915 AM
> 
> --------------------------------------
> I am sure those who are waiting for their visa grants get their visa sooner or later.
> 
> Good Luck mates


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## donciga

*Got the Grant!*

I want to sincerely thank all members of expat forum, I got my 189 visa grant yesterday after 5 months of battling natural justice.


----------



## manpan18

donciga said:


> I want to sincerely thank all members of expat forum, I got my 189 visa grant yesterday after 5 months of battling natural justice.


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## psk_psk

donciga said:


> I want to sincerely thank all members of expat forum, I got my 189 visa grant yesterday after 5 months of battling natural justice.


Hearty congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

Guys I got my grant today Alhamdolillah


----------



## manpan18

leoujjawal said:


> Hi, I received my Invite today - 6-Sep 17
> I am filling the 18 page form on ImmiAccount.
> 
> A question that is bothering me is
> "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> I have worked in Sydney on deputation for about 8 months but this was not mentioned in ACS report. My ACS report says all my employment has been in INDIA.
> 
> Now should I answer yes to this question and select "Less than 1 year in past 10 years" from the drop-down.
> 
> Please guide.


I always see the keyword as "immediately" in this question. Which would mean you are onshore when you got the invite. So I would answer "No". Others can comment if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## manpan18

az1610 said:


> a friend of mine received invite in the last round...can he add his partner now in visa application??


Yes


----------



## manpan18

ozielover said:


> My first job was in India. as I mentioned earlier I have RnR collected recently from the company for ACS.I have experience certificate, salary certificate and salary slips which I brought with me to Dubai for my new company 's verification in Dubai. they didn't ask for bank statement or tax papers. I am pretty sure many would have gone through similar situation, 10 years back that too in India, salary bank transfers were not so common. nowadays I hear it has become a mandatory practice.


Not sure why everyone is so hooked on to Bank statements. Relax. It's not mandatory. Other proofs that you have will do.
It's only important to have it for the current employer.


----------



## leoujjawal

manpan18 said:


> I always see the keyword as "immediately" in this question. Which would mean you are onshore when you got the invite. So I would answer "No". Others can comment if my understanding is wrong.



The question before this also has the same keyword "immediately" where overseas experience is asked.

But in response, they have an option "Less than 1 year in past 10 years"


----------



## manpan18

leoujjawal said:


> The question before this also has the same keyword "immediately" where overseas experience is asked.
> 
> But in response, they have an option "Less than 1 year in past 10 years"


I know. It's confusing. But its just asking for the duration in the last 10 years starting immediately before the invite. Read this...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-answer-visa-application.html#/topics/1294834


----------



## Landcruiser

Maverick_VJ said:


> Mate ! You are not alone....Waiting since September 30th 2016. You do not worry, it is about time you will get yours. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Hi Maverick,

What are these updates?

Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17
AHC EV Call Self / HR : 27th Jul / 28th Jul 17 (300th Day) 

I think business analyst grants seem to be slow. From the recent grant list in immitracker there are very few. I am optimistic, just that the wait is really long.


----------



## Landcruiser

cadimi said:


> Most applications from Jan and Feb have been cleared.


Aww, am in the Feb uncleared list.


----------



## Landcruiser

raunak said:


> However, my employment verification was done around mid-August and according to immitracker, the average wait time for Indians after the employment verification is 89 days.


How to know if employment verification is requested. Will the CO inform the applicant or directly verify with the contacts given from past organizations?


----------



## kalkas

Landcruiser said:


> How to know if employment verification is requested. Will the CO inform the applicant or directly verify with the contacts given from past organizations?


Unless the employer tells the applicant about the employment verification which is normally done through email or for some case by phone call there is no way that applicant would know about the situation. 
In some case, Embassy calls the applicant for employment verification after verification from the employer if they are not satisfied with the employment verification from the organization.
In my case employment verification was done via email and a phone call to my present employer.I never received the call afterwards. Furthermore, the email is marked with word highly confidential.


----------



## sumitgupta22

donciga said:


> I want to sincerely thank all members of expat forum, I got my 189 visa grant yesterday after 5 months of battling natural justice.


Congratz


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Landcruiser said:


> Hi Maverick,
> 
> What are these updates?
> 
> Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17
> AHC EV Call Self / HR : 27th Jul / 28th Jul 17 (300th Day)
> 
> I think business analyst grants seem to be slow. From the recent grant list in immitracker there are very few. I am optimistic, just that the wait is really long.


In June, I raised a feedback request complaint on 6th June on their global feedback online form regarding the status of my case as it was past beyond the 8+ months window. I received a standard mail that it is normal on 20th June. I had my EV on 27th July while my HR received the call on 28th July.

Right now the grants are being given to cases where EV was done around June so need to wait for some more days.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalkas

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratz


congratulation.
All the best for the future.


----------



## raunak

Landcruiser said:


> raunak said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, my employment verification was done around mid-August and according to immitracker, the average wait time for Indians after the employment verification is 89 days.
> 
> 
> 
> How to know if employment verification is requested. Will the CO inform the applicant or directly verify with the contacts given from past organizations?
Click to expand...

As kalkas mentioned, there's no way for us to know unless the employer tells us about the verification. I am in good terms with my company's HR and she told me about the verification the next day of getting the email.

I believe the email was from Australian embassy in India. The RNR letter I submitted didn't contain the HR's email address. They must have called our company phone number to ask about the HR and her email address and then dropped her the email.

Otherwise, we are never officially notified about employment verification.


----------



## Landcruiser

kalkas said:


> Unless the employer tells the applicant about the employment verification which is normally done through email or for some case by phone call there is no way that applicant would know about the situation.
> In some case, Embassy calls the applicant for employment verification after verification from the employer if they are not satisfied with the employment verification from the organization.
> In my case employment verification was done via email and a phone call to my present employer.I never received the call afterwards. Furthermore, the email is marked with word highly confidential.


Who do they call? I have given my current and previous organization board numbers and also contacts of my previous line managers.


----------



## Landcruiser

Landcruiser said:


> Aww, am in the Feb uncleared list.



From immitracker, there are more business analyst applications pending with Adelaide compared to Brisbane.


----------



## JP Mosa

mailshivankit said:


> Hi all,
> *I have done Chemical Engineering which is listed under ANZSCO code 2331-11
> 
> *However my job responsibilities match more to that of Environmental Engineer (Technologist category) under ANZSCO code 2339-15.
> 
> *All my designations are under Sales and Marketing as my responsibilities include designing waste water treatment plants and Evaporators and also I am responsible for selling of these plants.
> 
> Which category should i apply for chemical or environmental engineer?
> 
> Despite designing being a job duty will sales designation lead to a positive skill assessment ?
> 
> If yes will they deduct my experience as i have 5 years of experience?
> 
> Thanks a lot




Confusing thing for me how you are suitable more as Envi. Engineer when you do not perform EIA, Regulatory compliance.

You are completely suitable as chem Enggr.
Designing WWT, Desalinations , Evp, CT come under Chem Engineering.

Besides, sales and BD, Mrktg all these fall under CHem Engg.

Chen Enggr can work in process, operations, designing, Sales and BD, PM

So apply as Chen enggr, your assessment very much depends on how well you present your abilities highlighting one issue at a time in each CEs

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalkas

Landcruiser said:


> Who do they call? I have given my current and previous organization board numbers and also contacts of my previous line managers.


I am not sure whom they would be calling. 
DIBP things are always unpredictable.
In most cases, I found that they will call the current organization and most preferably the number or email in your employment certificate/ Job reference letter.


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi All. 

I have received invite for my ICT BA on 23rd Aug and I have filled the immi account form but before submitting I am arranging all my documents to be uploaded. 
1. Is it a good move ?
2. Do I have to pay all the fees( Ind + dependent) to get access of link to upload docs.
3. Any suggestions or advice 

Rgds
vineet


----------



## rirasaki

*Congratulations* to all who got their grants today. 
Best of luck to all others.

*Question *: 
Can I upload additional documents after "Information Provided" has been activated?
If yes, will uploading more documents reset the "Assessment in Progress" clock and cause further delays in getting my grant?


----------



## 1210778

INVITED...
See signatures for code and DOE
Happy! Whats next?

I have few questions though;
1. I have worked for 3 months in Malaysia and the visa is stamped my passport as well. However I did not include it in EA Assessment neither in EOI. Is it gonna affect my visa application?
2. I am claiming 7 years of experience. 6 years from previous job and 1 year from my current job however there is little complexity here for my current job as follows;

I started my current job on 22 may and in EA letter they mention 'May 2016 to May 2017' so 1 full year. However while filling EOI I had filled start date as '22 may 2016' but kept the finish date empty as I was still on job and till today I am.

Now I am changing my job from 22 September and the new job visa will take atleast 1.5 months to be stamped on my visa here in Dubai. So I am gonna proceed. Please advise further.


----------



## M.Abdellah

Nmonga32 said:


> Waiting since Feb'17 now. Wake up Brisbane, wake up!


May be they don't know that DIPB release the grants
I think someone has to talk to them


----------



## M.Abdellah

Guys I didn't sleep from 2 days since these grants start
I just sitting watching my e-mail and immitracker and this thread
I feel i will not sleep until my grant arrive or grants stop
I hope it will not stop :ranger:


----------



## M.Abdellah

Good morning Guys :horn:
Wake up
Good news
Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
Thanks for you all
I hope the grants to come to every one waiting


----------



## staokeer

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> Wake up
> Good news
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> Thanks for you all
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting


Congratulations. May Allah bless you.


----------



## az1610

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> Wake up
> Good news
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> Thanks for you all
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting



01:33 am
i believed grants are issued only during office time

refreshing gmail 24 hours from now onwards


----------



## che.mostafa

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> 
> Wake up
> 
> Good news
> 
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> 
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> 
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> 
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> 
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> 
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> 
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> 
> Thanks for you all
> 
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting




Congratulations. And good luck with your future life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Abdellah

Guys there is 2 grant for today in immitracker til now (me & another one)
Both of them from Brisbane team
I think Brisbane day has arrived


----------



## M.Abdellah

az1610 said:


> 01:33 am
> i believed grants are issued only during office time
> 
> refreshing gmail 24 hours from now onwards


Sorry 01:33 AM Kuwait Timing
It is 08:33 AM Brisbane Timing


----------



## Panda112

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> Wake up
> Good news
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> Thanks for you all
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting


Congrats and you can sleep now.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> 
> Wake up
> 
> Good news
> 
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> 
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> 
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> 
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> 
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> 
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> 
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> 
> Thanks for you all
> 
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikiran7070

*India PCC from Australia*

Hi Guys,

Have a question. While applying for my wife's India PCC from Australia, is it mandatory to have my name under 'Name of Spouse' in her Indian Passport?

Will the Indian embassy refuse giving a pcc as 'Mrs XXX' , as my name is not on her passport? I called up vfs and they said it should be ok and maybe provide the marriage certificate as the proof of marriage and the pcc will be issued, but just still double checking with you guys.

Also is it mandatory to get a pcc with 'Mrs' on it? Won't DIBP accept the PCC if it has 'Miss' instead of 'Mrs'?

Note : My wife is not applying as a dependant. I'm already a PR and she is on a visitor visa with no 'no 8503 condition' in the visitor visa.

Cheers
RK


----------



## NB

ozielover said:


> Now its a medium business company with 75-100 employees I guess. it has web presence, everything. but unfortunately we cant change the history. I was getting below taxable income.


No PF deductions also ?
No 3rd party evidence at all ?

Cheers


----------



## NB

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a question. While applying for my wife's India PCC from Australia, is it mandatory to have my name under 'Name of Spouse' in her Indian Passport?
> 
> Will the Indian embassy refuse giving a pcc as 'Mrs XXX' , as my name is not on her passport? I called up vfs and they said it should be ok and maybe provide the marriage certificate as the proof of marriage and the pcc will be issued, but just still double checking with you guys.
> 
> Also is it mandatory to get a pcc with 'Mrs' on it? Won't DIBP accept the PCC if it has 'Miss' instead of 'Mrs'?
> 
> Note : My wife is not applying as a dependant. I'm already a PR and she is on a visitor visa with no 'no 8503 condition' in the visitor visa.
> 
> Cheers
> RK


For which visa application will you be using the PCC for ?

Cheers


----------



## natasha.joseph

joy79 said:


> Hi All. Really need your help with deciding on this. My work experience covers 3 companies and I have submitted a complete employment reference letter with RnR on company letter head, whereas the for the other 2 companies I have given Statutory declaration along with a employment letter on company letter head without RnR. But reading a few posts, it looks like they take more time in verifying cases where statutory declaration is given. I can ask my present company for an employment reference letter with RnR ( I didn't do it earlier as I did not want them to know I would be quitting my job soon). But do you think it is okay to now submit the employment reference letter with RnR while the Statutory declaration is also submitted for the same company? Will it create further delay if I do this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I was in the same situation but didn't find any issues. I don't think DIBP takes more time if only SD is submitted. Depends on the quality of the other docs submitted and that should support the details in your SD. 

Seniors can correct me, happy to be over ruled. 

Good luck,
Natasha


----------



## NB

leoujjawal said:


> Hi, I received my Invite today - 6-Sep 17
> I am filling the 18 page form on ImmiAccount.
> 
> A question that is bothering me is
> "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> I have worked in Sydney on deputation for about 8 months but this was not mentioned in ACS report. My ACS report says all my employment has been in INDIA.
> 
> Now should I answer yes to this question and select "Less than 1 year in past 10 years" from the drop-down.
> 
> Please guide.


In my,opinion the ACS assessment is defective 
Any designation company or location change has to be reflected in the assessment 
This was not a few days assignment that one may overlook. 8 months is a lot of time.
Also your points may change. As you will not Be eligible to claim points for this experience under overseas experience 

You may face serious problems if you file the visa application based on this assessment and this EOI

If I were in your shoes, I would allow this invite to lapse, and in the meantime get my correct assessment, edit the EOI to reflect the same, and then wait for an invite again

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## ravikiran7070

newbienz said:


> For which visa application will you be using the PCC for ?
> 
> Cheers


We'll be lodging the 820 partner onshore visa. Sorry i know it is the wrong thread.

Cheers
RK


----------



## chvarma80

Someone from August got grant, but nobody other than him from August didn't even got any co contact or immi commencement mail. Strange.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## FVG

chvarma80 said:


> Someone from August got grant, but nobody other than home from August didn't even got any co contact or immi commencement mail. Strange.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


This is good sign. Let's wait for DIRECT GRANT!


----------



## Anamica23

chvarma80 said:


> Someone from August got grant, but nobody other than him from August didn't even got any co contact or immi commencement mail. Strange.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


This shows that some people are allocated for processing recently lodged applications and most of them are clearing backlogs ....I think only a small amount of people are looking at recently lodged applications, so it will take some time, but will definitely be looked at...

I am bit nervous as I have lodged on August 2nd as well....

Lets hope for the best


----------



## mohan_au

Got grant for me and family!!! After a long wait nearly 8 months.. Thank you all for your encouraging words, I have been a silent viewer of this forum

My Timeline:
ANZCO 261312
Lodgement date Jan 20, 2017
CO Contact 6 Feb 2017
CO Team Brisbane
Grant 6 Sep 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K

mohan_au said:


> Got grant for me and family!!! After a long wait nearly 8 months.. Thank you all for your encouraging words, I have been a silent viewer of this forum
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZCO 261312
> Lodgement date Jan 20, 2017
> CO Contact 6 Feb 2017
> CO Team Brisbane
> Grant 6 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate
Goodluck

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

mohan_au said:


> Got grant for me and family!!! After a long wait nearly 8 months.. Thank you all for your encouraging words, I have been a silent viewer of this forum
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZCO 261312
> Lodgement date Jan 20, 2017
> CO Contact 6 Feb 2017
> CO Team Brisbane
> Grant 6 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## Anamica23

mohan_au said:


> Got grant for me and family!!! After a long wait nearly 8 months.. Thank you all for your encouraging words, I have been a silent viewer of this forum
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZCO 261312
> Lodgement date Jan 20, 2017
> CO Contact 6 Feb 2017
> CO Team Brisbane
> Grant 6 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats....Good to see Brisbane team gave you the grant


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

mohan_au said:


> Got grant for me and family!!! After a long wait nearly 8 months.. Thank you all for your encouraging words, I have been a silent viewer of this forum
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZCO 261312
> Lodgement date Jan 20, 2017
> CO Contact 6 Feb 2017
> CO Team Brisbane
> Grant 6 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy, Team Brisbane waking up finally...


----------



## NB

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have received invite for my ICT BA on 23rd Aug and I have filled the immi account form but before submitting I am arranging all my documents to be uploaded.
> 1. Is it a good move ?
> 2. Do I have to pay all the fees( Ind + dependent) to get access of link to upload docs.
> 3. Any suggestions or advice
> 
> Rgds
> vineet


1. You alone can decide if you want to migrate to Australia or not
2. YES
3. Load all documents carefully in the correct section.
Don't be in a hurry

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

natasha.joseph said:


> I was in the same situation but didn't find any issues. I don't think DIBP takes more time if only SD is submitted. Depends on the quality of the other docs submitted and that should support the details in your SD.
> 
> Seniors can correct me, happy to be over ruled.
> 
> Good luck,
> Natasha



When on Deputation you still would have received salary and other benefits in home country. I think there is no problem with the assessment and you should produce the documents to support your claims in form of salary slips , Bank statement , PF statement for that 8 months tenure. I don't see any issues with that. Final call is yours.. Good luck


----------



## Rajnath27

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> Wake up
> Good news
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> Thanks for you all
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting


Hello Abdellah,

Congrats ! Hope now you can have a Good Sleep. Same was the case with me until my Grant Happened yesterday 

regards,
Raj


----------



## NB

rirasaki said:


> *Congratulations* to all who got their grants today.
> Best of luck to all others.
> 
> *Question *:
> Can I upload additional documents after "Information Provided" has been activated?
> If yes, will uploading more documents reset the "Assessment in Progress" clock and cause further delays in getting my grant?


You can upload any document, but it is not necessary that the CO will look at it 

Will it lead to delay or not is a speculative question

Cheers


----------



## NB

coolestbliss said:


> INVITED...
> See signatures for code and DOE
> Happy! Whats next?
> 
> I have few questions though;
> 1. I have worked for 3 months in Malaysia and the visa is stamped my passport as well. However I did not include it in EA Assessment neither in EOI. Is it gonna affect my visa application?
> 2. I am claiming 7 years of experience. 6 years from previous job and 1 year from my current job however there is little complexity here for my current job as follows;
> 
> I started my current job on 22 may and in EA letter they mention 'May 2016 to May 2017' so 1 full year. However while filling EOI I had filled start date as '22 may 2016' but kept the finish date empty as I was still on job and till today I am.
> 
> Now I am changing my job from 22 September and the new job visa will take atleast 1.5 months to be stamped on my visa here in Dubai. So I am gonna proceed. Please advise further.


I have no idea about EA specifically, but if the rules and working is similar to ACS, then the assessment is defective 

You should get yourself reassessed with the correct information about the job

Do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## oppurtunityreq

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> Wake up
> Good news
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> Thanks for you all
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting


Congrats..


----------



## Panda112

Still hoping for a downpour.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

Congrats to all those who got Grants.

Lets see how many grants are there today


----------



## yasir99m

finally feeling a little optimistic seeing current trend i hope i am in queue of grant as well as DIBP has been dead silence in my case since employment verification that was back in Feb.

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## Rajnath27

jaguar123 said:


> Congrats to all those who got Grants.
> 
> Lets see how many grants are there today


3 reported So far in the Tracker. 2 from Brisbane and 1 from Adelaide. 

regards,
Raj


----------



## kalkas

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> Wake up
> Good news
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> Thanks for you all
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting


Lucky You.
That must a pleasant surprise.
I am thinking of posting similar post and may be that could trigger grant as of yours.
Congratulation M.Abdellah


----------



## sumitgupta22

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> Wake up
> Good news
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> Thanks for you all
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting


Congratulation..


----------



## PANZIND

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratulation..




Very artistic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1210778

newbienz said:


> I have no idea about EA specifically, but if the rules and working is similar to ACS, then the assessment is defective
> 
> You should get yourself reassessed with the correct information about the job
> 
> Do recheck
> 
> Cheers


No, I don't think that I have to re-assessed again for that. I have gone through the forum and have found the answer to mention the missing non-relvant job in form 80. I did not claim points for those 3 months. My only concern is that it is stamped on passport you they gonna question it why I did not mention it.

So I am going ahead with my application and your answer was really hard


----------



## minh_phan

Hi guys, I'm preparing for the 189 application, and need your advice on:

1/ My names in the current visa and in the other documents (PTE results & skill assessment outcome) are in different order. I read that I should prepare a self declaration that two names belong to the same person. Anyone has any template for this? And what should I do with the self declaration in Australia? Should I sign the document in front of a Justice of Peace?

2/ In form 80 and 1221, I need to list all oversea travelling in the last 10 years. The issue is that I traveled back to my home country every month for around 5 years. Each travel was only 2-3 days. Should I list all of them?

Thanks guys.


----------



## KC_R

hey could you share from where your CO is?


----------



## PANZIND

Today count is little low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

M.Abdellah said:


> Sorry 01:33 AM Kuwait Timing
> It is 08:33 AM Brisbane Timing


Congrats buddy!
So you didn't know which came first: the e-mail or the immi status, which would turn to Finalised?
By the way, why are there 4 e-mails?


----------



## kaushik_91

mohan_au said:


> Got grant for me and family!!! After a long wait nearly 8 months.. Thank you all for your encouraging words, I have been a silent viewer of this forum
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZCO 261312
> Lodgement date Jan 20, 2017
> CO Contact 6 Feb 2017
> CO Team Brisbane
> Grant 6 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*

Looks like showering of grants slowed down!
Only 4 reported till now!


----------



## Shashikv

coolestbliss said:


> No, I don't think that I have to re-assessed again for that. I have gone through the forum and have found the answer to mention the missing non-relvant job in form 80. I did not claim points for those 3 months. My only concern is that it is stamped on passport you they gonna question it why I did not mention it.
> 
> So I am going ahead with my application and your answer was really hard


The best you can do in this case is utlize form 80 and mention details over there. I did the same. I was deputed for 8 months but my company gave me consolidated letter for entire duration start to finish with work location as India. My ACS was done based on the letter issued by my company. To cater for the stamp and visa on the passport I mentioned it in form 80 Also I uploaded my resume where in I mentioned that I was deputed for work assignment for that duration.


----------



## rvd

Guys,

190 Visa granted for me and my family.

Thanks for the support..

All the best for everyone.. Wishing you all for speedy grants..

Cheers


----------



## amigos

cadimi said:


> Congrats buddy!
> So you didn't know which came first: the e-mail or the immi status, which would turn to Finalised?
> By the way, why are there 4 e-mails?


They are different grant letters for individual applicants


----------



## KC_R

hey guys i have a query...i have lodged my visa (SI-189) on April 2017 and waiting for visa grant. So if i travel out of the country for a week then do i need to inform DIBP and if yes how do i inform them???


----------



## NB

coolestbliss said:


> No, I don't think that I have to re-assessed again for that. I have gone through the forum and have found the answer to mention the missing non-relvant job in form 80. I did not claim points for those 3 months. My only concern is that it is stamped on passport you they gonna question it why I did not mention it.
> 
> So I am going ahead with my application and your answer was really hard


Truth always hurts in the short term but beneficial in the long term

I am sure you have credible answers to convince the CO why you failed to mention the 3 months

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

KC_R said:


> hey guys i have a query...i have lodged my visa (SI-189) on April 2017 and waiting for visa grant. So if i travel out of the country for a week then do i need to inform DIBP and if yes how do i inform them???


When you login to immi account you'll be able to see the update us section. Use that to inform of change in address. Although it's not mandatory to update every short travel, no harm. Inform of duration and Location of travel and if possible your contact details for the period

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

*Congrats*



rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support..
> 
> All the best for everyone.. Wishing you all for speedy grants..
> 
> Cheers


Hey Rvd,

Hearty Congratulations!!

Best regards,
Raj


----------



## knagelli

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support..
> 
> All the best for everyone.. Wishing you all for speedy grants..
> 
> Cheers




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support..
> 
> All the best for everyone.. Wishing you all for speedy grants..
> 
> Cheers


Congrats..

Best Wishes


----------



## Shashikv

oppurtunityreq said:


> Congrats..
> 
> Best Wishes


CO contacted for what ?


----------



## KC_R

Panda112 said:


> When you login to immi account you'll be able to see the update us section. Use that to inform of change in address. Although it's not mandatory to update every short travel, no harm. Inform of duration and Location of travel and if possible your contact details for the period
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Thanks  by the way your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Shashikv

Guys I have 5+ years old daughter and she is going to the School here in Sydney.As per the admission policy we need to have immunization up to date for the child and same needs to be submitted to the school. I have uploaded the school admission letter to my visa application . Do I need to upload immunization letter too ?


----------



## NB

Shashikv said:


> Guys I have 5+ years old daughter and she is going to the School here in Sydney.As per the admission policy we need to have immunization up to date for the child and same needs to be submitted to the school. I have uploaded the school admission letter. Do I need to upload immunization letter too ?


You may get a better response if you post in the Life in Australia section of the forum 

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

newbienz said:


> You may get a better response if you post in the Life in Australia section of the forum
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz, It was regarding documents upload for visa application. I read in this forum that someone did upload it for their child. I will post it in the suggested forum too.


----------



## NB

KC_R said:


> hey guys i have a query...i have lodged my visa (SI-189) on April 2017 and waiting for visa grant. So if i travel out of the country for a week then do i need to inform DIBP and if yes how do i inform them???


DIBP recommends that travel for more then 14 days should be communicated to them

You can use the Form 1022 for the same

But really don't think 7 days Information is required 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Shashikv said:


> Thanks newbienz, It was regarding documents upload for visa application. I read in this forum that someone did upload it for their child. I will post it in the suggested forum too.


If so, then no harm in doing that

Cheers


----------



## tariq620

mohan_au said:


> Got grant for me and family!!! After a long wait nearly 8 months.. Thank you all for your encouraging words, I have been a silent viewer of this forum
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZCO 261312
> Lodgement date Jan 20, 2017
> CO Contact 6 Feb 2017
> CO Team Brisbane
> Grant 6 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## tariq620

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support..
> 
> All the best for everyone.. Wishing you all for speedy grants..
> 
> Cheers



Many congratulations buddy!!!!


----------



## yasir99m

*Kindly clarify*



newbienz said:


> DIBP recommends that travel for more then 14 days should be communicated to them
> 
> You can use the Form 1022 for the same
> 
> But really don't think 7 days Information is required
> 
> Final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Hi 
Can you please refer to where is this recommended, it will be of great help. As i am travelling on and off since my visa lodged but havent communicated dibp and travel is mostly above 14 days. So in that i should update dibp of my latest travel or all travels more than 14 days since visa lodged ? 


ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## pkk0574

M.Abdellah said:


> Good morning Guys :horn:
> 
> Wake up
> 
> Good news
> 
> Finally I received the Grants From 55 minutes ago
> 
> I just left my computer and mobile and went to kitchen to prepare coffee, When I came back i didn't notice that I receive the e-mails
> 
> I didn't hear the voice of the notification. It is very bad i was dreaming to listen to these notifications.
> 
> Suddenly I checked my mobile I find the Four e-mails
> 
> Till now I didn't inform my wife, she sleeping
> 
> I said I will inform you and then I will go to celebrate with her
> 
> I received the e-mails at 01:33 AM Brisbane time
> 
> Thanks for you all
> 
> I hope the grants to come to every one waiting




Congratulations!!! Best wishes for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> 190 Visa granted for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support..
> 
> All the best for everyone.. Wishing you all for speedy grants..
> 
> Cheers




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

yasir99m said:


> Hi
> Can you please refer to where is this recommended, it will be of great help. As i am travelling on and off since my visa lodged but havent communicated dibp and travel is mostly above 14 days. So in that i should update dibp of my latest travel or all travels more than 14 days since visa lodged ?
> 
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


They have changed the layout of the page
Earlier it was mentioned directly on the DIBp website 

Now this is what they have mentioned 

Tell us of changes

You need to tell us if:
there are any changes to your circumstances, for example change of address, telephone number or birth of a child
you made a mistake on your application
you need to provide more information
you want to withdraw your application.
Detailed information about updating is available at the Tell us of Changes tab.

So you will have to click the tell us of changes tab in the Immiaccount and see the detailed information 

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

KC_R said:


> Thanks  by the way your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide?


Adelaide.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## FVG

Any CO contact yet for August applicants?


----------



## PANZIND

FVG said:


> Any CO contact yet for August applicants?




There is a Grant in Aug but no CO yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


----------



## NB

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## debeash

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Congratulations!!! That was real quick! :israel::israel:

Could you tell us which office issued the grant?


----------



## mr.mortal

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEp]
> 
> 
> Time line


----------



## manpan18

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Congrats!


----------



## Panda112

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Whoa, that was quick. Congratulations and Best of luck for the life down under.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Hearty Congratulations to all who have received their grants...

Can anyone please provide me the contact number of DIBP so I can contact them regarding my case.

I have applied in March and last update was on 10th April after the CO contact after that it is complete silence which is killing me.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Himadri

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hearty Congratulations to all who have received their grants...
> 
> Can anyone please provide me the contact number of DIBP so I can contact them regarding my case.
> 
> I have applied in March and last update was on 10th April after the CO contact after that it is complete silence which is killing me.:fingerscrossed:


This silence is usual. U shld not worry abt this silence and rather adopt a hobby to kill anxiety arising due to wait. hoto:


----------



## Nmonga32

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hearty Congratulations to all who have received their grants...
> 
> Can anyone please provide me the contact number of DIBP so I can contact them regarding my case.
> 
> I have applied in March and last update was on 10th April after the CO contact after that it is complete silence which is killing me.:fingerscrossed:


I would suggest you remain calm  I also haven't heard from my CO since 28 Mar'17 (applied in Feb'17). Our grants would definitely come, its just a matter of time.. Stay strong my friend!  :yo:


----------



## Remo.paudel

Hi experts, i had submitted my Eoi on 189 on the basis of chef 351311 on 18th july 2017 on 60 points,, how long do i have to wait for the invitations?? Thank you


----------



## Shashikv

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...



Congratulations


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



FVG said:


> Any CO contact yet for August applicants?


1 got CO contact and 2 got direct Grant, I lodged on August 3rd, I am very nervous, till now no CO contact.


----------



## karanbansal91

Remo.paudel said:


> Hi experts, i had submitted my Eoi on 189 on the basis of chef 351311 on 18th july 2017 on 60 points,, how long do i have to wait for the invitations?? Thank you


I am not a expert , but I think u will receive a invite within 4-5 next rounds. Start preparing ur documents.

In previous round many non pro rata occupation got invites with 65 points. U soon u will receive it.


----------



## Rafai

When will the April and May applicants turn come?


----------



## varununi7

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...




Congratulations!!! That was real quick!

They moved to August, ignoring July blokes 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Rafai said:


> When will the April and May applicants turn come?


Soon let's hope. Looking at last two days, I'd say all applications till may would be cleared at from 10-15 days tops. But with today's pace, it can take a month.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Rafai said:


> When will the April and May applicants turn come?


I dont think it works on First Come First Serve basis. I have applied in Feb but still waiting. There are people before me as well... No clue how DIBP works! :nerd:


----------



## rvd

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Many congratulations and all the best..


----------



## Himadri

What is the Grant count for today? Guess it is slower than last 2 days however have been few Brisbane grants as well.


----------



## sdilshad

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


That's amazing ? so happy for you . congrats dear


----------



## Remo.paudel

Hi karan, thank you for the reply, so u mean i still need to wait at least couple of months for the invitations?? My visa already expired on aug 3 and i had re apply my student visa to get the waiting time of invitations. But had applied student visa in a wat to get rejected as per my lawyer suggestion, now it can open at any time, 2 mnth will be too long to wait, what do you recommend me ??


----------



## bvashisht

Wow!!!! Congratulations!!!! 



Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


----------



## sdilshad

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Which CO team ?


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Congratulations!
Update your signature I say!


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Nmonga32 said:


> I dont think it works on First Come First Serve basis. I have applied in Feb but still waiting. There are people before me as well... No clue how DIBP works! :nerd:


I guess there is some kind of pattern they follow, which obviously nobody has clue!
My guess is they will clear most straight forward applications, which are claiming no experience points.


----------



## NB

chvarma80 said:


> I guess there is some kind of pattern they follow, which obviously nobody has clue!
> My guess is they will clear most straight forward applications, which are claiming no experience points.


Nope
I claimed experience points

Cheers


----------



## bvashisht

Same is in my case. Logged a VISA on 1st March. Last update is 23rd March. Since then...there is silence of death..:redface::ranger:


Nmonga32 said:


> I would suggest you remain calm  I also haven't heard from my CO since 28 Mar'17 (applied in Feb'17). Our grants would definitely come, its just a matter of time.. Stay strong my friend!  :yo:


----------



## PANZIND

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> I claimed experience points
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




This is a typical case of Chance. As chance is prevalent in nature likewise there is Chance involved here too. Though not truly as strong in nature but a milder version. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvashisht

Most of the grants are from Brisbane today!!! Seems they are working extra hours as per their standard. Seems someone is sitting on head of sloth making them loose extra calories today :lol


----------



## joshyakovlev

Congratulations to everyone who has received their grants! It seems September is a great month so far.

I have a question on my 189 lodgement. I am about to enter Australia on a 417 on Tuesday. I plan to stay there until my 189 is issued. By using the notify function for an address change, does my application then become an 'onshore' application? My main concern is having to leave Aus and come back in just to activate the 189...

Obviously getting it before Tuesday would rectify this issue hahahaha.


----------



## PANZIND

Is there some bias for 32,35+ candidates??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Au16

Finally got the grant. No words to express, have been struggling since 2015.
Grant for 3 of us.
My timeline is..
Applied 20 Feb 2017
Co contact 3rd March 2017
Visa grant 6th sep 2017.
GSM Brisbane.
All the best to everyone. I can understand how hard to wait.


----------



## NB

joshyakovlev said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has received their grants! It seems September is a great month so far.
> 
> I have a question on my 189 lodgement. I am about to enter Australia on a 417 on Tuesday. I plan to stay there until my 189 is issued. By using the notify function for an address change, does my application then become an 'onshore' application? My main concern is having to leave Aus and come back in just to activate the 189...
> 
> Obviously getting it before Tuesday would rectify this issue hahahaha.


If you are onshore when the visa is issued, there would be no IED
You would not need to leave AUS and return to activate the same.


In fact some members believe that being onshore, expedites the processing 

Cheers


----------



## hasansins

bvashisht said:


> Most of the grants are from Brisbane today!!! Seems they are working extra hours as per their standard. Seems someone is sitting on head of sloth making them loose extra calories today :lol



:thumb: GSM Brisbane liked this post.


----------



## joshyakovlev

newbienz said:


> If you are onshore when the visa is issued, there would be no IED
> You would not need to leave AUS and return to activate the same.
> 
> 
> In fact some members believe that being onshore, expedites the processing
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, newbienz. So just simply notify them of the address change. Easy.


----------



## Anamica23

This forum has provided me so many things, thanks to all the people who helped me in my journey. 
It was bit stressful, but the outcome is surely good. 

Thank you for all your wishes 

Incase you have any questions, feel free to post here or PM. All details updated in signature and immitracker

Once again thank you to all ... Best wishes for your Grant


----------



## NB

joshyakovlev said:


> Thanks, newbienz. So just simply notify them of the address change. Easy.


That's correct

Cheers


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Au16 said:


> Finally got the grant. No words to express, have been struggling since 2015.
> Grant for 3 of us.
> My timeline is..
> Applied 20 Feb 2017
> Co contact 3rd March 2017
> Visa grant 6th sep 2017.
> GSM Brisbane.
> All the best to everyone. I can understand how hard to wait.


Congrats Bro...


----------



## Rafai

I have not claimed any experience points or partner points so hoping it will be here soon.

Applied for visa - 1st May
1st CO contact 22nd June
Responded to 1st CO Contact 18th July
2nd CO contact 19th July
Responded to 2nd CO contact 20th Aug
Grant still waiting


----------



## TravelWorld

newbienz said:


> You may get a better response if you post in the Life in Australia section of the forum
> 
> Cheers


newbienz you could apply for the job of EF moderator mate


----------



## sumitgupta22

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Congratulations.. Someone yesterday said that tomorrow will be your day.. 

IED??


----------



## manpan18

PANZIND said:


> Is there some bias for 32,35+ candidates??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't say that!


----------



## manpan18

Au16 said:


> Finally got the grant. No words to express, have been struggling since 2015.
> Grant for 3 of us.
> My timeline is..
> Applied 20 Feb 2017
> Co contact 3rd March 2017
> Visa grant 6th sep 2017.
> GSM Brisbane.
> All the best to everyone. I can understand how hard to wait.


Congrats! Where you from?


----------



## FVG

Anamica23 said:


> This forum has provided me so many things, thanks to all the people who helped me in my journey.
> It was bit stressful, but the outcome is surely good.
> 
> Thank you for all your wishes
> 
> Incase you have any questions, feel free to post here or PM. All details updated in signature and immitracker
> 
> Once again thank you to all ... Best wishes for your Grant


CONGRATULATIONS! What time did your received the grant? Seems like DIBP is extending working hours? Adelaide is now focusing on giving direct grants.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Au16 said:


> Finally got the grant. No words to express, have been struggling since 2015.
> Grant for 3 of us.
> My timeline is..
> Applied 20 Feb 2017
> Co contact 3rd March 2017
> Visa grant 6th sep 2017.
> GSM Brisbane.
> All the best to everyone. I can understand how hard to wait.


Congratulations


----------



## Anamica23

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratulations.. Someone yesterday said that tomorrow will be your day..
> 
> IED??


 I think so... IED before June 13, 2018


----------



## knagelli

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Anamica23 said:


> I think so... IED before June 13, 2018




IED is based on PCCs I heard some where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

chvarma80 said:


> I guess there is some kind of pattern they follow, which obviously nobody has clue!
> My guess is they will clear most straight forward applications, which are claiming no experience points.


My theory is that they they put the cases in different buckets based on "Do we have all we need" and these buckets are rated 1,2,3 and so on. They keep switching the buckets as they get more information and clear only when the case has reached bucket 1. Direct grants land up in bucket 1 as soon as they are picked up. Nothing else makes sense to me.


----------



## Anamica23

FVG said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! What time did your received the grant? Seems like DIBP is extending working hours? Adelaide is now focusing on giving direct grants.


Thank you.. 3:35 PM AEST


----------



## Anamica23

PANZIND said:


> IED is based on PCCs I heard some where.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IED is based on PCC provided date or Medicals results uploaded date whichever is earlier


----------



## knagelli

Au16 said:


> Finally got the grant. No words to express, have been struggling since 2015.
> Grant for 3 of us.
> My timeline is..
> Applied 20 Feb 2017
> Co contact 3rd March 2017
> Visa grant 6th sep 2017.
> GSM Brisbane.
> All the best to everyone. I can understand how hard to wait.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

manpan18 said:


> My theory is that they they put the cases in different buckets based on "Do we have all we need" and these buckets are rated 1,2,3 and so on. They keep switching the buckets as they get more information and clear only when the case has reached bucket 1. Direct grants land up in bucket 1 as soon as they are picked up. Nothing else makes sense to me.


Also they prioritize bucket 2 more than bucket 3, so if cases keep landing in bucket 2, bucket 3 case will have to wait for a while. Even If bucket 3 case has provided all information and pressed IP.


----------



## Himadri

manpan18 said:


> Also they prioritize bucket 2 more than bucket 3, so if cases keep landing in bucket 2, bucket 3 case will have to wait for a while. Even If bucket 3 case has provided all information and pressed IP.




Well, nice hypothesis but who knows! 

Let's hope we all get our Grants soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

Panda112 said:


> Whoa, that was quick. Congratulations and Best of luck for the life down under.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Thank you...I think manpan hated me


----------



## Anamica23

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations!!! That was real quick!
> 
> They moved to August, ignoring July blokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No they are issuing grants for July also....so dont worry If everything is done from your end...I believe you will receive grant within a week


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

karanbansal91 said:


> This silence is usual. U shld not worry abt this silence and rather adopt a hobby to kill anxiety arising due to wait. hoto:


That's right. Especially when you see people around your timeline getting the grant, you become more anxious.


----------



## PANZIND

Anamica23 said:


> No they are issuing grants for July also....so dont worry If everything is done from your end...I believe you will receive grant within a week




I lodged in 12 Jul 2017. But my consultancy role involved a lot of international travel. That made my form 80 with so many rows in Annexure. Will is lead to delay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Anamica23 said:


> Thank you...I think manpan hated me


I do now. I don't know the feeling of getting that email yet.


----------



## Anamica23

PANZIND said:


> I lodged in 12 Jul 2017. But my consultancy role involved a lot of international travel. That made my form 80 with so many rows in Annexure. Will is lead to delay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a speculative question...If you have submitted all the necessary stamps and/or proofs of international travel then it wont...Dont worry your grant is near you


----------



## NB

PANZIND said:


> I lodged in 12 Jul 2017. But my consultancy role involved a lot of international travel. That made my form 80 with so many rows in Annexure. Will is lead to delay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were able to complete the form within just the annexure and are yet worried about the length ?

I added more then 5-6 pages which made my Form 80 , 23-24 pages long if I remember correctly 
It did not delay my processing 

Nothing to get anxious about as long as all the information you have provided is true and matches across all the forms and application 

Cheers


----------



## Anamica23

manpan18 said:


> I do now. I don't know the feeling of getting that email yet.


You will soon, just hang in there for a little while... The thing I noted is I got my grant mail first... the case changed from Received to Finalised almost a minute later


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Anamica23 said:


> Thats a speculative question...If you have submitted all the necessary stamps and/or proofs of international travel then it wont...Dont worry your grant is near you


When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


----------



## Anamica23

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


Newbienz would be the better person to answer your query.. I have never travelled internationally


----------



## PANZIND

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> 
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.




I have just submitted the stamped pages of passports as record of entry and exit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da_sa_12

Hi,

Could you share what was the more information asked by CO for employment?



jd-apr said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread actively,while waiting for grant. But I reckon it is still standard practice to share timelines. I got grant today (family of 4), and here is my timeline. Thank you for the wonderful support and sharing of info on this forum. Wish you all the best!!
> 
> Category: 189
> Systems analyst
> No employment verification done as far as I know.
> Total points: 70
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> 6-Mar-2017	Pearson PTE test
> 14-Mar-2017	ACS skills assessment done
> 14-Mar-2017	Submit EOI for PR
> 14-Mar-2017	EOI selected to apply
> 17-Mar-2017	Visa application lodged
> 29-Mar-2017	Assignment of Case officer, asked for medical and pending PCC (expected)
> 12-Apr-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 22-May-2017	New CO asked for more evidence of current employment (unexpected)
> 5-Jun-2017	Information provided to CO using immi account
> 5-Sep-2017	Visa grant


----------



## TravelWorld

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


IMHO simple a copy of the VISA vignette of your passport should be enough


----------



## mm77171

*2 Feelings*

For past one week or so, I've been constantly monitoring this forum. I feel happy for all who waited so long and now have been granted visa. 
However I can not help but feel so sad that my status has not changed so far. Dont know what has gone wrong. So many bad thoughts come to my mind like my agent has done something wrong in application. 
I pray to god to either give me strength to move through this phase or give me grant. 

Congratulations again to everyone who saw their dream come true recently.


----------



## NB

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


I did not include the stamps of travel as in my case there were so many stamps, that stamps were overlapping each other
The immigration officers at the airport just stamp wherever they Like and in many cases fold back the passport immediately which smudges the stamps and makes them illegible
Moreover I also had multiple passports.
But I made sure that each and every travel was correctly entered in the Form 80 chronologically without missing a single entry
It took me days and maybe even weeks and tested my patience, but I did it

If you just have a couple,of stamps, it would be better to upload the scans 

That's why I said one should never follow someone blindly as what is good for me may not be applicable in your case.

Use others experience only as a suggestion but take final decision on your own as after all it's your career and money at stake 

Cheers


----------



## kennedy07

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


Just submit your Passport stamps and mention each visit clearly in form 80.


----------



## prdream

mm77171 said:


> For past one week or so, I've been constantly monitoring this forum. I feel happy for all who waited so long and now have been granted visa.
> However I can not help but feel so sad that my status has not changed so far. Dont know what has gone wrong. So many bad thoughts come to my mind like my agent has done something wrong in application.
> I pray to god to either give me strength to move through this phase or give me grant.
> 
> Congratulations again to everyone who saw their dream come true recently.


I'm also waiting,thinking same like you .. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

mm77171 said:


> For past one week or so, I've been constantly monitoring this forum. I feel happy for all who waited so long and now have been granted visa.
> However I can not help but feel so sad that my status has not changed so far. Dont know what has gone wrong. So many bad thoughts come to my mind like my agent has done something wrong in application.
> I pray to god to either give me strength to move through this phase or give me grant.
> 
> Congratulations again to everyone who saw their dream come true recently.


I will not say I fall in the category of despair yet but I feel that it would be nice if I am given a grant during this period. What I remind myself of is that as long as all documents are there and are genuine, things should work out just fine and in the scheme of life, a few weeks here and there will hopefully not matter. :yo:


----------



## da_sa_12

Hi newbienz,

I am sailing in the same boat. In my ACS I have India as work location even though I was in the UK for almost a year & have been travelling for few months on & off to the UK in the previous period. I have pay slips, bank statements from India, Should I have got assessed with the location as India?

Will it have an adverse impact? I am worried. Please suggest alternatives.





newbienz said:


> In my,opinion the ACS assessment is defective
> Any designation company or location change has to be reflected in the assessment
> This was not a few days assignment that one may overlook. 8 months is a lot of time.
> Also your points may change. As you will not Be eligible to claim points for this experience under overseas experience
> 
> You may face serious problems if you file the visa application based on this assessment and this EOI
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would allow this invite to lapse, and in the meantime get my correct assessment, edit the EOI to reflect the same, and then wait for an invite again
> 
> Final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rvd

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


You have to mention your international travel movements for last 10 years in Form 80.

If you had stayed in any country for 1 year cumulatively then PCC should be obtained for that country.

Only for few countries CO asks for exit and entry stamps on the passport.

For example few could not able to provide Saudi PCC so CO asks for Self Declaration and exit stamps with translations..

Hope this helps..


----------



## jd-apr

*189 - visa granted*



da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you share what was the more information asked by CO for employment?



As you may know , they usually do not ask for a specific document. For eg: They do not ask for payslip per se. Their requests are more generic, and we have to decide what exact proof we can give to them. In my case, there was confusion as my country of residence is different from country of employment (I work remote and travel often). So, they reached out with some questions to understand and also said there is not enough proof of current employment. So, I gave them more letters, employment contract itself, payslips, bonus letters etc. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bvashisht

What all stages and application must go through before reaching ..."Finalised" or "Granted". My current status is "Assessment in Progress". How many more stages, my application need to go through. 

Regards,


----------



## sanu90

Hell experts

Need some help!!

I am from Hyderabad city and I am confused about what to write for the state under place of birth section. In my passport it shows Andhra Pradesh but lately the state got divided into two and Hyderabad now comes in Telangana state. So should I go with what my passport shows or should I write Telangana?? 

Also, my passport just got the short form AP for Andhra Pradesh so should I go with it as it is??

Please comment.

Thanks


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



sanu90 said:


> Hell experts
> 
> Need some help!!
> 
> I am from Hyderabad city and I am confused about what to write for the state under place of birth section. In my passport it shows Andhra Pradesh but lately the state got divided into two and Hyderabad now comes in Telangana state. So should I go with what my passport shows or should I write Telangana??
> 
> Also, my passport just got the short form AP for Andhra Pradesh so should I go with it as it is??
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks


It is better to write state as Telangana and anyhow pin-code is same, so no worries.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*

It is strange that 5 people got grants from August batch and 1 got CO contact, no one else got any CO contact.


----------



## JP Mosa

sanu90 said:


> Hell experts
> 
> Need some help!!
> 
> I am from Hyderabad city and I am confused about what to write for the state under place of birth section. In my passport it shows Andhra Pradesh but lately the state got divided into two and Hyderabad now comes in Telangana state. So should I go with what my passport shows or should I write Telangana??
> 
> Also, my passport just got the short form AP for Andhra Pradesh so should I go with it as it is??
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks


Write Telangana and a simple explanation stating that recently state has been bifurcated into two.


----------



## makp

I submitted my application, and have uploaded all the documents in first week of September.
I just want to know does a grant is issued based on the points priority like EOI invites, or is it the same queue for all the applications lodged in ImmiAccount.
Judging by the trend, can I only hope to receive a grant(direct, if nothing goes wrong) by Jan/Feb? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamica23

bvashisht said:


> What all stages and application must go through before reaching ..."Finalised" or "Granted". My current status is "Assessment in Progress". How many more stages, my application need to go through.
> 
> Regards,


You are in the last stage...If you have submitted all necessary documents then get prepared for the grant


----------



## PANZIND

bvashisht said:


> What all stages and application must go through before reaching ..."Finalised" or "Granted". My current status is "Assessment in Progress". How many more stages, my application need to go through.
> 
> Regards,




When did you lodge the application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Anamica23 said:


> You are in the last stage...If you have submitted all necessary documents then get prepared for the grant




How much time it spends in Assemeent I. Progress ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

No one knows my friend. If anyone did, he/she would be the greatest psychic the world knows. Maybe even Houdini.


PANZIND said:


> How much time it spends in Assemeent I. Progress ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Anamica23 said:


> No they are issuing grants for July also....so dont worry If everything is done from your end...I believe you will receive grant within a week




Aap ke muh me ghee shakar!

I noticed u were granted by Adelaide. I've just got the immi commencement email on 28th Aug and nothing after that. Same Adelaide team. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres

Guys.. need an urgent help.. yesterday i have received the grant..i am in process of submitting the application.. filled all 17 pages .. did not attach the documents yet.. does it allow us to go the attachments page only after making the payment ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

rockycres said:


> Guys.. need an urgent help.. yesterday i have received the grant..i am in process of submitting the application.. filled all 17 pages .. did not attach the documents yet.. does it allow us to go the attachments page only after making the payment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Is it grant or invite that you have received. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres

Sorry typo.. invite received yesterday

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

rockycres said:


> Guys.. need an urgent help.. yesterday i have received the grant..i am in process of submitting the application.. filled all 17 pages .. did not attach the documents yet.. does it allow us to go the attachments page only after making the payment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## rockycres

satish5b8 said:


> Yes.


Are you saying that it will allow us to attach only after payment ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanu90

hello experts

what to do when faced with the following message while lodgin 189 visa when there is no pending application except for health examination application submitted to the department

Applicant *** has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information.

Please reply

Thanks


----------



## satish5b8

rockycres said:


> Are you saying that it will allow us to attach only after payment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


After Visa payment only, It will allow us to attach necessary docs.


----------



## Shashikv

abhishekv said:


> Nice, congrats. Which CO/GSM office was allocated? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





Rafai said:


> I have not claimed any experience points or partner points so hoping it will be here soon.
> 
> Applied for visa - 1st May
> 1st CO contact 22nd June
> Responded to 1st CO Contact 18th July
> 2nd CO contact 19th July
> Responded to 2nd CO contact 20th Aug
> Grant still waiting



What were the CO contacts for ? What did they ask you for ?


----------



## bulop

I received the golden mail from my agent. Got pr for me and my wife. Visa lodged 3.8.17 and grant got 6.9.17. Thanks for all the help. Direct grant. Offshore. I dont know if employment verification done. Claimed 5 pts for aus work exp.


----------



## knagelli

bulop said:


> I received the golden mail from my agent. Got pr for me and my wife. Visa lodged 3.8.17 and grant got 6.9.17. Thanks for all the help. Direct grant. Offshore. I dont know if employment verification done. Claimed 5 pts for aus work exp.




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

Shashikv said:


> abhishekv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, congrats. Which CO/GSM office was allocated? Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not claimed any experience points or partner points so hoping it will be here soon.
> 
> Applied for visa - 1st May
> 1st CO contact 22nd June
> Responded to 1st CO Contact 18th July
> 2nd CO contact 19th July
> Responded to 2nd CO contact 20th Aug
> Grant still waiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were the CO contacts for ? What did they ask you for ?
Click to expand...



1sr time for medicals and pcc

2nd time for spouse's official transcripts and usa pcc


----------



## bvashisht

Thanks for your encouraging words!!! (Tumhare Muh main Ghee Shakkar)...And congratulations to you. 



Anamica23 said:


> You are in the last stage...If you have submitted all necessary documents then get prepared for the grant


----------



## bvashisht

Here is my timeline:

ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 | PTE-A: 17 Nov16 | EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 | Lodge: 1 Mar 17| PCC, Med: 22nd March 17



PANZIND said:


> When did you lodge the application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

rvd said:


> You have to mention your international travel movements for last 10 years in Form 80.
> 
> If you had stayed in any country for 1 year cumulatively then PCC should be obtained for that country.
> 
> Only for few countries CO asks for exit and entry stamps on the passport.
> 
> For example few could not able to provide Saudi PCC so CO asks for Self Declaration and exit stamps with translations..
> 
> Hope this helps..


Thank you!


----------



## Anamica23

bulop said:


> I received the golden mail from my agent. Got pr for me and my wife. Visa lodged 3.8.17 and grant got 6.9.17. Thanks for all the help. Direct grant. Offshore. I dont know if employment verification done. Claimed 5 pts for aus work exp.


Congrats


----------



## bvashisht

I have received an commencement email on 19th May from Afsaneh CO Adelaide . No further update. How is this CO's track record. Anyone else has got commencement email from this CO?


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



bulop said:


> I received the golden mail from my agent. Got pr for me and my wife. Visa lodged 3.8.17 and grant got 6.9.17. Thanks for all the help. Direct grant. Offshore. I dont know if employment verification done. Claimed 5 pts for aus work exp.


Have you updated in immitracker?


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Grants are so less today ?!?!!!
A genuine question for people who are waiting from 2016 - How did you guys manage to stay so positive???


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Priyanka.rathi said:


> Grants are so less today ?!?!!!
> A genuine question for people who are waiting from 2016 - How did you guys manage to stay so positive???


Compared to yesterday, Yes!
But overall trend is not bad, lot of people got grant with in 40 days.


----------



## Calmia79

sanu90 said:


> Hell experts
> 
> Need some help!!
> 
> I am from Hyderabad city and I am confused about what to write for the state under place of birth section. In my passport it shows Andhra Pradesh but lately the state got divided into two and Hyderabad now comes in Telangana state. So should I go with what my passport shows or should I write Telangana??
> 
> Also, my passport just got the short form AP for Andhra Pradesh so should I go with it as it is??
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks


I would recommend you get your passport address updated asap which does not take very long now days. I too was in the same situation. I updated my passport address and have mentioned the state as Telangana.


----------



## Nmonga32

Flow of grants getting back to normal I guess. The only good news I see is Brisbane office is up and running now.. I hope they continue with this spirit in days to come. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaguar123

Visa lodge date is I think application submit date?


----------



## jaguar123

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Grants are so less today ?!?!!!
> A genuine question for people who are waiting from 2016 - How did you guys manage to stay so positive???


Really there are people waiting from 2016?


----------



## Panda112

Anamica23 said:


> Thank you...I think manpan hated me


I can't wait for his hate either.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Anamica23 said:


> Got my grant ....Got my grant ...Got my grant ...


Many congrats!


----------



## sumitgupta22

sanu90 said:


> Hell experts
> 
> Need some help!!
> 
> I am from Hyderabad city and I am confused about what to write for the state under place of birth section. In my passport it shows Andhra Pradesh but lately the state got divided into two and Hyderabad now comes in Telangana state. So should I go with what my passport shows or should I write Telangana??
> 
> Also, my passport just got the short form AP for Andhra Pradesh so should I go with it as it is??
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks


Write Telangana and on the last page of form 80, mention that state name has been changed.


----------



## bulop

chvarma80 said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received the golden mail from my agent. Got pr for me and my wife. Visa lodged 3.8.17 and grant got 6.9.17. Thanks for all the help. Direct grant. Offshore. I dont know if employment verification done. Claimed 5 pts for aus work exp.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you updated in immitracker?
Click to expand...

Just updated.
Goroosters


----------



## Himadri

rockycres said:


> Guys.. need an urgent help.. yesterday i have received the grant..i am in process of submitting the application.. filled all 17 pages .. did not attach the documents yet.. does it allow us to go the attachments page only after making the payment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




If you received grant, which application are you referring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reshna

Hi all. Received 189 invite yesterday... preparing the supporting docs which need to be uploaded. I have some query... I have worked with multiple companies.. so 1)when uploading the document am I supposed to include all those company experience in one PDF (like exp letter, relieving letter and ref letter of all company in one PDF doc)? OR am I supposed to keep one PDF for each company(exp letter, relieving letter and ref letter of one company in one PDF doc)? OR am I supposed to keep all companies exp letter in one PDF , all companies ref letter in one PDF , relieving letters of all company in one PDF ?
2) how many years tax return we need to upload? Do we need to also upload the form16 from all the companies.


----------



## sumitgupta22

bulop said:


> I received the golden mail from my agent. Got pr for me and my wife. Visa lodged 3.8.17 and grant got 6.9.17. Thanks for all the help. Direct grant. Offshore. I dont know if employment verification done. Claimed 5 pts for aus work exp.


Many congratz bulop :clap2:


----------



## knagelli

rockycres said:


> Guys.. need an urgent help.. yesterday i have received the grant..i am in process of submitting the application.. filled all 17 pages .. did not attach the documents yet.. does it allow us to go the attachments page only after making the payment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Are you referring to invitation to apply ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamraju

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Grants are so less today ?!?!!!
> A genuine question for people who are waiting from 2016 - How did you guys manage to stay so positive???


We don't have an option.. Do we?


----------



## sanu90

Hi 

Thank you guys for the reply.

Another query

Once I pay the visa fee within how many days can I upload the sipporting documents for the application to be considered as a complete application??

Thanks


----------



## bulop

Thanks evryone and good luck on your journey to down under.


----------



## PANZIND

sanu90 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Another query
> 
> 
> 
> Once I pay the visa fee within how many days can I upload the sipporting documents for the application to be considered as a complete application??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




You can continue to upload as many docs before actual grant comes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

20 Grants are reported today for 189 on Immitracker.


----------



## karanbansal91

yousufkhan said:


> 20 Grants are reported today for 189 on Immitracker.


Its quite good as compared to previous trends....


----------



## rockycres

Himadri said:


> If you received grant, which application are you referring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry typo .. it is the invite.. not grant.. got the answer from another fellow friend..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

20 grants per day is till much better than previous few months, stay hopeful guys, grant is on its way


----------



## Himadri

sandy dhull said:


> 20 grants per day is till much better than previous few months, stay hopeful guys, grant is on its way




Has some one analysed what time they are getting Grants now 

Stupid question but may useful for guys await information.

I guess now Friday will see Surge of Grants to close the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

karanbansal91 said:


> Its quite good as compared to previous trends....


-
Indeed it is!


----------



## PANZIND

I believe they first skim through applications for each invite & vend out CO contacts to applicants missing major documents ( mostly English score of spouse, PCC of self or spouse, foreign country PCC, Form 80 or 1221 etc.)

In the process if some case is simple with not too much complications with facts are given direct grant. 

Then, complex but complete applications take due time and are assessed. Finally the old applications with CO contacts which have been responded to are assessed and cleared. 

This is entirely my fabricated workflow to entertain forumites to stay energetic. 

Cheers. Grant is not far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil0476

waiting waiting and waiting..Since March 2017...Delays is infusing Anxiety and lot of speculations..This may be wrong that may be wrong..Bla bla bla...Pray for our peace...


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> I believe they first skim through applications for each invite & vend out CO contacts to applicants missing major documents ( mostly English score of spouse, PCC of self or spouse, foreign country PCC, Form 80 or 1221 etc.)
> 
> In the process if some case is simple with not too much complications with facts are given direct grant.
> 
> Then, complex but complete applications take due time and are assessed. Finally the old applications with CO contacts which have been responded to are assessed and cleared.
> 
> This is entirely my fabricated workflow to entertain forumites to stay energetic.
> 
> Cheers. Grant is not far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is the spirit! 🇮🇺I hope we can now write thesis with the help of others on this forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


Usually entry and exit stamps and visa labels should do the job.


----------



## NB

rockycres said:


> Guys.. need an urgent help.. yesterday i have received the grant..i am in process of submitting the application.. filled all 17 pages .. did not attach the documents yet.. does it allow us to go the attachments page only after making the payment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's correct

The upload documents button will get active only after the visa fees payment has been made
After payment, You will have to exit and login again and you will find it is activated

Cheers


----------



## sanu90

Thank you for the response

Can you also respond on Within how many days the CO will be working on my case once I submit?

Also, to get a direct grant within how many days I need to upload all the necessary documents after lodging visa? Can I first pay the fee and then later submit the documents in a day or two? will my application still be considered as a complete application suitable for direct grant?


----------



## sandy dhull

Himadri said:


> Has some one analysed what time they are getting Grants now
> 
> Stupid question but may useful for guys await information.
> 
> I guess now Friday will see Surge of Grants to close the week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mostly grants are coming from 8-4, Australian working hours


----------



## Himadri

Thanks Sandy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surerereddy

*Documents to be uploaded*

Dear members,
I have few queries on documents to be uploaded. Kindly clarify me.

1. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
I graduated from JNTU Hyderabad. We get transcripts on security paper only for Individual mark sheets, consolidated marksheets and provisional certificate and not degree. For degree, they simply put a signature and stamp.

1.a. The question is do we need to upload all individual mark sheet transcripts or consolidated is fine?
1.b. Is provisional certificate transcript is fine or Degree transcript is must?
1.c. If degree transcript is necessary will that paper with stamp and sign is fine or Just color xerox of Original Degree certificate is fine?

2 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
I wonder, I have all the FORM 16 documents with me, what are alternatives we have?

3. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition.
That means we need to include 12 Payslips per year and one for each quarter or six months? or just one for each quarter or six months is fine?

4. Bank Statement:
So the downloaded bank statement is fine or do we need a stamp from Bank? If stamp is required, will the banks will give the statements from the past few years?


Thank you, Your inputs are appreciated.


----------



## jmanojkumar

Hello Everyone, 

I would like to share the good news that I got my Visa Grant today and am so happy/surprised/etc etc  ... Thanks to this forum, it has helped me in many ways during this Visa process. 

I was expecting Visa not so early as only last week I did my medicals and it seemed super fast when my agent called to congratulate me today. I thought they were calling for some additional docs, etc. 

Hope everyone of you waiting for Visa get it sooner. 

I have just updated my signature with the timelines for reference.


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Thank you for the response
> 
> Can you also respond on Within how many days the CO will be working on my case once I submit?
> 
> Also, to get a direct grant within how many days I need to upload all the necessary documents after lodging visa? Can I first pay the fee and then later submit the documents in a day or two? will my application still be considered as a complete application suitable for direct grant?


The CO may start working the day you submit or may not take up even for a month
It's not predictable 
Most members get CO contact around 28 days of application submission 

You cannot start uploading documents until you pay the visa fees

How many days you have to upload documents again depends on when the CO looks at your case
If the CO looks at your case, Before you have finished uploading, he will contact you for the same.

Although most of my documents were ready, I uploaded my documents slowly over a period of 10-12 days and yet got a direct grant

I was extra careful, so took so many days, most members upload the documents in a few hours after submitting the application 

If you have all the papers ready and have decided which document goes under which section, then upload them as fast as you can as most members do or slowly after checking and rechecking as I did

The decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## knagelli

jmanojkumar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that I got my Visa Grant today and am so happy/surprised/etc etc  ... Thanks to this forum, it has helped me in many ways during this Visa process.
> 
> I was expecting Visa not so early as only last week I did my medicals and it seemed super fast when my agent called to congratulate me today. I thought they were calling for some additional docs, etc.
> 
> Hope everyone of you waiting for Visa get it sooner.
> 
> I have just updated my signature with the timelines for reference.




Congrats !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liloss

Hi all. I have been following this thread and would like to congratulate everyone who has received their grants already!

I have a question that I hope someone can help me with...
I lodged my application on 29th April 2017. I had CO contact on 19th June 2017 asking for Form 80, Form 1221, PCC and Medicals. Due to pregnancy, our application was put on hold but we submitted all documents apart from medicals before the 28day period ended. 
Since the baby was born (7th July), I submitted Form 1022 on 9th July with the birth certificate added to Immiaccount on 22nd July and passport submitted on 13th August. I also emailed twice to inform them. 
I am still waiting for DIBP to add our newborn to Immiaccount so we can arrange the medicals. Is there anything else I should do? I am not sure whether to email again or just wait.
Thank you


----------



## NB

Liloss said:


> Hi all. I have been following this thread and would like to congratulate everyone who has received their grants already!
> 
> I have a question that I hope someone can help me with...
> I lodged my application on 29th April 2017. I had CO contact on 19th June 2017 asking for Form 80, Form 1221, PCC and Medicals. Due to pregnancy, our application was put on hold but we submitted all documents apart from medicals before the 28day period ended.
> Since the baby was born (7th July), I submitted Form 1022 on 9th July with the birth certificate added to Immiaccount on 22nd July and passport submitted on 13th August. I also emailed twice to inform them.
> I am still waiting for DIBP to add our newborn to Immiaccount so we can arrange the medicals. Is there anything else I should do? I am not sure whether to email again or just wait.
> Thank you


Have you submitted the medicals for your wife and is it showing no action required in the Immiaccount?

Cheers


----------



## Liloss

newbienz said:


> Have you submitted the medicals for your wife and is it showing no action required in the Immiaccount?
> 
> Cheers


No we haven't had any medicals done yet. Immiaccount still says "information requested".


----------



## NB

Liloss said:


> No we haven't had any medicals done yet. Immiaccount still says "information requested".


Now that the baby has been delivered, why can't you complete your wife's medicals ?

Has the doctor still advised you to wait ?

Cheers


----------



## surerereddy

Hi Newbienz,Would you mind answering the queires I have. They are as below.

1. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
I graduated from JNTU Hyderabad. We get transcripts on security paper only for Individual mark sheets, consolidated marksheets and provisional certificate and not degree. For degree, they simply put a signature and stamp.

1.a. The question is do we need to upload all individual mark sheet transcripts or consolidated is fine?
1.b. Is provisional certificate transcript is fine or Degree transcript is must?
1.c. If degree transcript is necessary will that paper with stamp and sign is fine or Just color xerox of Original Degree certificate is fine?

2 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
I wonder, I have all the FORM 16 documents with me, what are alternatives we have?

3. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition.
That means we need to include 12 Payslips per year and one for each quarter or six months? or just one for each quarter or six months is fine?

4. Bank Statement:
So the downloaded bank statement is fine or do we need a stamp from Bank? If stamp is required, will the banks will give the statements from the past few years?



newbienz said:


> The CO may start working the day you submit or may not take up even for a month
> It's not predictable
> Most members get CO contact around 28 days of application submission
> 
> You cannot start uploading documents until you pay the visa fees
> 
> How many days you have to upload documents again depends on when the CO looks at your case
> If the CO looks at your case, Before you have finished uploading, he will contact you for the same.
> 
> Although most of my documents were ready, I uploaded my documents slowly over a period of 10-12 days and yet got a direct grant
> 
> I was extra careful, so took so many days, most members upload the documents in a few hours after submitting the application
> 
> If you have all the papers ready and have decided which document goes under which section, then upload them as fast as you can as most members do or slowly after checking and rechecking as I did
> 
> The decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


----------



## da_sa_12

Adding my signature. Please help, i am about to lodge my visa & very worried if i got my ACS assessed wrongly.



da_sa_12 said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> I am sailing in the same boat. In my ACS I have India as work location even though I was in the UK for almost a year & have been traveling for few months on & off to the UK in the previous period. I have pay slips, bank statements from India, Should I have got assessed with the location as India?
> 
> Will it have an adverse impact? I am worried. Please suggest alternatives.


----------



## Calmia79

I have been a silent spectator on the forum and have gained a lot of insights while quietly reading comments from all the forum members.
Today by Gods grace my family and me received our grants. Thanks to Him and all the knowledge that the members in this forum share !!!

Congratulations to all those who have received their grants !!!
Also, I wish abundance of patience to those who are still waiting for their grants, since I totally understand the anxiousness that you are going through !!!

Since I have gained from reading the numerous posts I wanted to share my details, which I hope can benefit others who are in the process.
Below are snippets of my details...

ANZSCO : 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Visa Lodge: 01-Aug-2017
Grant: Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide - 06-Sep-2017
IED: 27-Jul-2018 (Date is given one year after medicals or PCC, whichever is done earlier. My PCC was done on 27-Jul-2017)

EOI DOE (60 Points): 20-May-201627-Jul-2018
EOI Points Increase due to 8 years of skilled employment completion (65 Points): 30-Nov-2016
EOI Points Increase due to Improved English scores (75 Points): 17-Jul-2017
Points Split (75 points): 25(Age) + 20(English) + 15(Edu) + 15(Exp)

ACS First +ve Assessment: 27-Apr-2015
ACS +ve Reassesment: 17-Jul-2017 (First Assessment expired)

IELTS Attempt 1: (2015): L:9.0, R:9.0, W:6.5, S:7.5, Overall:8.0
IELTS Attempt 2 (30-Apr-2016): L:8.5, R:7.5, W:7.0, S:8.0, Overall:8.0
PTE Attempt 1 (09-Jun-2017): L:90, R:89, W:90, S:90, Overall:90 

PCC (Self, Spouse): 27-Jul-2017 (Got it immediately from PSK since the address in the passport and current residence address are the same)
Medicals (Self, Spouse, Kids): 14-Aug-2017
Imp: Do not do medicals and PCC before you get the invite. Do it only after the date of the invite.

Documents Uploaded - Self: 
1) Birth Evidence: 
10th Certificate - Color Scan
2) Qualifications Evidence: 
10th Certificate - Color Scan 
12th Certificate - Color Scan 
Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan 
Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
3) Work Experience Evidence: (I have worked in only 2 organizations over the last 17 years)
Form 16 for last 10 years - Color PDF (removed password protection, some old PDFs are in black and white)
Monthly Bank Statements (Latest 6 months: Jan 2017 to Jun 2017) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
Monthly Bank Statements (Jan Statement & Jun Statement from 2011 to 2016) - Color PDF (removed password protection) 
Current Company Offer Letter (Employment: Nov 2004 to Date) - Color Scan
Previous Company Offer Letter (Employment: Aug 2000 to Nov 2004) - Color Scan
Previous Company Relieving Letter - Color Scan
Current Company Pay Slips for the latest 6 months - Color PDF
Roles & Responsibilities SD from current Reporting Manager (Stamp Paper and Notarized) - Color Scan
4) Skill Assessment Evidence:
ACS Skill Assessment Result - Color PDF
5) Identity Evidence:
PAN Card - Color Scan
Aadhar Card - Color Scan
6) Character Evidence:
Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
7) Marriage Evidence:
Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
8) Language Ability Evidence:
PTE Score Report - Color PDF (Apart from uploading this you also need to send the scores through PTE)
9) Travel Documents:
Passport (First & Last Pages) - Xerox & Notarized (I traveled to another country for 5 days on business travel in March 2017. I did not put scans of these 

passport pages but I declared it in Form 80)
10) Photograph:
Latest PP Photo - Color Scan


Documents Uploaded - Spouse: 
1) Birth Evidence: 
10th Certificate - Color Scan
2) Qualifications Evidence: 
10th Certificate - Color Scan 
12th Certificate - Color Scan 
Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan 
Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
3) Identity Evidence:
PAN Card - Color Scan
Aadhar Card - Color Scan
4) Character Evidence:
Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
5) Relationship Evidence:
Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
6) Language Ability Evidence:
English Language Certificate on College Letterhead - Color Scan
7) Travel Documents:
Passport (First & Last Pages) - Color Scan
8) Photograph:
Latest PP Photo - Color Scan 

Documents Uploaded - Kids: 
1) Birth Evidence: 
Birth Certificate - Color Scan
2) Travel Documents:
Passport - Color Scan
3) Photograph:
Latest PP Photo - Color Scan 

Hope this helps some of the folks who are on their journey to get the grant. 
Godspeed and thank you once again folks !!!

Special shout out to andrexy for building Immitracker. This site too has been helpful in the whole process !!!


----------



## Liloss

newbienz said:


> Now that the baby has been delivered, why can't you complete your wife's medicals ?
> 
> Has the doctor still advised you to wait ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz

No they haven't advised us to wait. We were just waiting to do them all together (including the new baby) as we have to travel 2 hours to the hospital and 2 hours back. Would you recommend we do ours first and then wait for CO to request new baby's one? Should I press 'information provided' button after we have our medicals?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Shashikv

da_sa_12 said:


> Adding my signature. Please help, i am about to lodge my visa & very worried if i got my ACS assessed wrongly.


There is nothing to worry at all. You were on Deputation and your base location still India with documentary proofs like Salary slips and others along with experience letter. I have done the same thing and lodged visa and waiting for Grant.


----------



## NB

surerereddy said:


> Hi Newbienz,Would you mind answering the queires I have. They are as below.
> 
> 1. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> I graduated from JNTU Hyderabad. We get transcripts on security paper only for Individual mark sheets, consolidated marksheets and provisional certificate and not degree. For degree, they simply put a signature and stamp.
> 
> 1.a. The question is do we need to upload all individual mark sheet transcripts or consolidated is fine?
> 1.b. Is provisional certificate transcript is fine or Degree transcript is must?
> 1.c. If degree transcript is necessary will that paper with stamp and sign is fine or Just color xerox of Original Degree certificate is fine?
> 
> 2 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
> I wonder, I have all the FORM 16 documents with me, what are alternatives we have?
> 
> 3. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition.
> That means we need to include 12 Payslips per year and one for each quarter or six months? or just one for each quarter or six months is fine?
> 
> 4. Bank Statement:
> So the downloaded bank statement is fine or do we need a stamp from Bank? If stamp is required, will the banks will give the statements from the past few years?


1.a combine all individual marksheets in a single PDF file and upload
1.b Unless you have very recently passed out, provisional degree certificate would not be acceptable. (I do not know what you mean by transcript. I know only Degree certificate awarded by the university)
1,c colour scan of the original degree certificate is sufficient 

2. Give all 3 also or else what you have. No evidence is too much. But compile them in a manner that it is easy for the CO to understand . In fact I gave the assessment order for every year also as I had saved them

3. I gave payslips for every month.

4. I just downloaded the bank statement and highlighted the salary credit entries 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Priyanka.rathi said:


> When you say proof of international travel, what all is required vs good to send?
> I have travelled a couple of times to the USA in last 1 year, so just wanted to be sure of it. Our agent didn't ask anything as proof.


I have not seen anyone submitting any stamps (i am sure some people do, but hey how, some people send some other unrequited docs), if required, CO would request it, just put the dates in the document and that's it.


----------



## andreyx108b

Huge congratulations!

and thank you for kind words!

See you in AU  



Calmia79 said:


> I have been a silent spectator on the forum and have gained a lot of insights while quietly reading comments from all the forum members.
> Today by Gods grace my family and me received our grants. Thanks to Him and all the knowledge that the members in this forum share !!!
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have received their grants !!!
> Also, I wish abundance of patience to those who are still waiting for their grants, since I totally understand the anxiousness that you are going through !!!
> 
> Since I have gained from reading the numerous posts I wanted to share my details, which I hope can benefit others who are in the process.
> Below are snippets of my details...
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodge: 01-Aug-2017
> Grant: Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide - 06-Sep-2017
> IED: 27-Jul-2018 (Date is given one year after medicals or PCC, whichever is done earlier. My PCC was done on 27-Jul-2017)
> 
> EOI DOE (60 Points): 20-May-201627-Jul-2018
> EOI Points Increase due to 8 years of skilled employment completion (65 Points): 30-Nov-2016
> EOI Points Increase due to Improved English scores (75 Points): 17-Jul-2017
> Points Split (75 points): 25(Age) + 20(English) + 15(Edu) + 15(Exp)
> 
> ACS First +ve Assessment: 27-Apr-2015
> ACS +ve Reassesment: 17-Jul-2017 (First Assessment expired)
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1: (2015): L:9.0, R:9.0, W:6.5, S:7.5, Overall:8.0
> IELTS Attempt 2 (30-Apr-2016): L:8.5, R:7.5, W:7.0, S:8.0, Overall:8.0
> PTE Attempt 1 (09-Jun-2017): L:90, R:89, W:90, S:90, Overall:90
> 
> PCC (Self, Spouse): 27-Jul-2017 (Got it immediately from PSK since the address in the passport and current residence address are the same)
> Medicals (Self, Spouse, Kids): 14-Aug-2017
> Imp: Do not do medicals and PCC before you get the invite. Do it only after the date of the invite.
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Self:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 3) Work Experience Evidence: (I have worked in only 2 organizations over the last 17 years)
> Form 16 for last 10 years - Color PDF (removed password protection, some old PDFs are in black and white)
> Monthly Bank Statements (Latest 6 months: Jan 2017 to Jun 2017) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> Monthly Bank Statements (Jan Statement & Jun Statement from 2011 to 2016) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> Current Company Offer Letter (Employment: Nov 2004 to Date) - Color Scan
> Previous Company Offer Letter (Employment: Aug 2000 to Nov 2004) - Color Scan
> Previous Company Relieving Letter - Color Scan
> Current Company Pay Slips for the latest 6 months - Color PDF
> Roles & Responsibilities SD from current Reporting Manager (Stamp Paper and Notarized) - Color Scan
> 4) Skill Assessment Evidence:
> ACS Skill Assessment Result - Color PDF
> 5) Identity Evidence:
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 6) Character Evidence:
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 7) Marriage Evidence:
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 8) Language Ability Evidence:
> PTE Score Report - Color PDF (Apart from uploading this you also need to send the scores through PTE)
> 9) Travel Documents:
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Xerox & Notarized (I traveled to another country for 5 days on business travel in March 2017. I did not put scans of these
> 
> passport pages but I declared it in Form 80)
> 10) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Spouse:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 3) Identity Evidence:
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 4) Character Evidence:
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 5) Relationship Evidence:
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 6) Language Ability Evidence:
> English Language Certificate on College Letterhead - Color Scan
> 7) Travel Documents:
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Color Scan
> 8) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Kids:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> Birth Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Travel Documents:
> Passport - Color Scan
> 3) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> Hope this helps some of the folks who are on their journey to get the grant.
> Godspeed and thank you once again folks !!!
> 
> Special shout out to andrexy for building Immitracker. This site too has been helpful in the whole process !!!


----------



## surerereddy

*Thank you.*

Thank you!
For #4; I need to download the bank statement from 2008, but my bank says need to contact the bank if the records are more than 5 years old. I believe in your case it wasn't the scenario. We can download only a maximum of 5 years, they say.

For 1.b;
University provides transcripts for Degree too, it comes with stamp and sign on a degree xerox. for all other transcripts they print the details on a security paper.



newbienz said:


> 1.a combine all individual marksheets in a single PDF file and upload
> 1.b Unless you have very recently passed out, provisional degree certificate would not be acceptable. (I do not know what you mean by transcript. I know only Degree certificate awarded by the university)
> 1,c colour scan of the original degree certificate is sufficient
> 
> 2. Give all 3 also or else what you have. No evidence is too much. But compile them in a manner that it is easy for the CO to understand . In fact I gave the assessment order for every year also as I had saved them
> 
> 3. I gave payslips for every month.
> 
> 4. I just downloaded the bank statement and highlighted the salary credit entries
> 
> Cheers


----------



## surerereddy

*Payslips*

Hi, I agree that you already gave enough information, thank you.
So, you have uploaded only last 6 months payslip and not for the entire experience you claimed, haven't you?
And also the bank statement is only from the past 5 or 6 years, isn't it?


Calmia79 said:


> I have been a silent spectator on the forum and have gained a lot of insights while quietly reading comments from all the forum members.
> Today by Gods grace my family and me received our grants. Thanks to Him and all the knowledge that the members in this forum share !!!
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have received their grants !!!
> Also, I wish abundance of patience to those who are still waiting for their grants, since I totally understand the anxiousness that you are going through !!!
> 
> Since I have gained from reading the numerous posts I wanted to share my details, which I hope can benefit others who are in the process.
> Below are snippets of my details...
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodge: 01-Aug-2017
> Grant: Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide - 06-Sep-2017
> IED: 27-Jul-2018 (Date is given one year after medicals or PCC, whichever is done earlier. My PCC was done on 27-Jul-2017)
> 
> EOI DOE (60 Points): 20-May-201627-Jul-2018
> EOI Points Increase due to 8 years of skilled employment completion (65 Points): 30-Nov-2016
> EOI Points Increase due to Improved English scores (75 Points): 17-Jul-2017
> Points Split (75 points): 25(Age) + 20(English) + 15(Edu) + 15(Exp)
> 
> ACS First +ve Assessment: 27-Apr-2015
> ACS +ve Reassesment: 17-Jul-2017 (First Assessment expired)
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1: (2015): L:9.0, R:9.0, W:6.5, S:7.5, Overall:8.0
> IELTS Attempt 2 (30-Apr-2016): L:8.5, R:7.5, W:7.0, S:8.0, Overall:8.0
> PTE Attempt 1 (09-Jun-2017): L:90, R:89, W:90, S:90, Overall:90
> 
> PCC (Self, Spouse): 27-Jul-2017 (Got it immediately from PSK since the address in the passport and current residence address are the same)
> Medicals (Self, Spouse, Kids): 14-Aug-2017
> Imp: Do not do medicals and PCC before you get the invite. Do it only after the date of the invite.
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Self:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 3) Work Experience Evidence: (I have worked in only 2 organizations over the last 17 years)
> Form 16 for last 10 years - Color PDF (removed password protection, some old PDFs are in black and white)
> Monthly Bank Statements (Latest 6 months: Jan 2017 to Jun 2017) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> Monthly Bank Statements (Jan Statement & Jun Statement from 2011 to 2016) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> Current Company Offer Letter (Employment: Nov 2004 to Date) - Color Scan
> Previous Company Offer Letter (Employment: Aug 2000 to Nov 2004) - Color Scan
> Previous Company Relieving Letter - Color Scan
> Current Company Pay Slips for the latest 6 months - Color PDF
> Roles & Responsibilities SD from current Reporting Manager (Stamp Paper and Notarized) - Color Scan
> 4) Skill Assessment Evidence:
> ACS Skill Assessment Result - Color PDF
> 5) Identity Evidence:
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 6) Character Evidence:
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 7) Marriage Evidence:
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 8) Language Ability Evidence:
> PTE Score Report - Color PDF (Apart from uploading this you also need to send the scores through PTE)
> 9) Travel Documents:
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Xerox & Notarized (I traveled to another country for 5 days on business travel in March 2017. I did not put scans of these
> 
> passport pages but I declared it in Form 80)
> 10) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Spouse:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 3) Identity Evidence:
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 4) Character Evidence:
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 5) Relationship Evidence:
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 6) Language Ability Evidence:
> English Language Certificate on College Letterhead - Color Scan
> 7) Travel Documents:
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Color Scan
> 8) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Kids:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> Birth Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Travel Documents:
> Passport - Color Scan
> 3) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> Hope this helps some of the folks who are on their journey to get the grant.
> Godspeed and thank you once again folks !!!
> 
> Special shout out to andrexy for building Immitracker. This site too has been helpful in the whole process !!!


----------



## az1610

seniors kindly suggest what do you think when can i expect visa grant?

lodged 23 june 17
immi assessment commence email 14 august 17

co didnt ask for additional documents


----------



## che.mostafa

Calmia79 said:


> I have been a silent spectator on the forum and have gained a lot of insights while quietly reading comments from all the forum members.
> 
> Today by Gods grace my family and me received our grants. Thanks to Him and all the knowledge that the members in this forum share !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have received their grants !!!
> 
> Also, I wish abundance of patience to those who are still waiting for their grants, since I totally understand the anxiousness that you are going through !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have gained from reading the numerous posts I wanted to share my details, which I hope can benefit others who are in the process.
> 
> Below are snippets of my details...
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge: 01-Aug-2017
> 
> Grant: Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide - 06-Sep-2017
> 
> IED: 27-Jul-2018 (Date is given one year after medicals or PCC, whichever is done earlier. My PCC was done on 27-Jul-2017)
> 
> 
> 
> EOI DOE (60 Points): 20-May-201627-Jul-2018
> 
> EOI Points Increase due to 8 years of skilled employment completion (65 Points): 30-Nov-2016
> 
> EOI Points Increase due to Improved English scores (75 Points): 17-Jul-2017
> 
> Points Split (75 points): 25(Age) + 20(English) + 15(Edu) + 15(Exp)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS First +ve Assessment: 27-Apr-2015
> 
> ACS +ve Reassesment: 17-Jul-2017 (First Assessment expired)
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1: (2015): L:9.0, R:9.0, W:6.5, S:7.5, Overall:8.0
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2 (30-Apr-2016): L:8.5, R:7.5, W:7.0, S:8.0, Overall:8.0
> 
> PTE Attempt 1 (09-Jun-2017): L:90, R:89, W:90, S:90, Overall:90
> 
> 
> 
> PCC (Self, Spouse): 27-Jul-2017 (Got it immediately from PSK since the address in the passport and current residence address are the same)
> 
> Medicals (Self, Spouse, Kids): 14-Aug-2017
> 
> Imp: Do not do medicals and PCC before you get the invite. Do it only after the date of the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Self:
> 
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 
> 3) Work Experience Evidence: (I have worked in only 2 organizations over the last 17 years)
> 
> Form 16 for last 10 years - Color PDF (removed password protection, some old PDFs are in black and white)
> 
> Monthly Bank Statements (Latest 6 months: Jan 2017 to Jun 2017) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> 
> Monthly Bank Statements (Jan Statement & Jun Statement from 2011 to 2016) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> 
> Current Company Offer Letter (Employment: Nov 2004 to Date) - Color Scan
> 
> Previous Company Offer Letter (Employment: Aug 2000 to Nov 2004) - Color Scan
> 
> Previous Company Relieving Letter - Color Scan
> 
> Current Company Pay Slips for the latest 6 months - Color PDF
> 
> Roles & Responsibilities SD from current Reporting Manager (Stamp Paper and Notarized) - Color Scan
> 
> 4) Skill Assessment Evidence:
> 
> ACS Skill Assessment Result - Color PDF
> 
> 5) Identity Evidence:
> 
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> 
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 
> 6) Character Evidence:
> 
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> 
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 7) Marriage Evidence:
> 
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 8) Language Ability Evidence:
> 
> PTE Score Report - Color PDF (Apart from uploading this you also need to send the scores through PTE)
> 
> 9) Travel Documents:
> 
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Xerox & Notarized (I traveled to another country for 5 days on business travel in March 2017. I did not put scans of these
> 
> 
> 
> passport pages but I declared it in Form 80)
> 
> 10) Photograph:
> 
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Spouse:
> 
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 
> 3) Identity Evidence:
> 
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> 
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 
> 4) Character Evidence:
> 
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> 
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 5) Relationship Evidence:
> 
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 6) Language Ability Evidence:
> 
> English Language Certificate on College Letterhead - Color Scan
> 
> 7) Travel Documents:
> 
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Color Scan
> 
> 8) Photograph:
> 
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> 
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Kids:
> 
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 
> Birth Certificate - Color Scan
> 
> 2) Travel Documents:
> 
> Passport - Color Scan
> 
> 3) Photograph:
> 
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps some of the folks who are on their journey to get the grant.
> 
> Godspeed and thank you once again folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Special shout out to andrexy for building Immitracker. This site too has been helpful in the whole process !!!




Congratulations. Long journey, fast grant. Good luck in future steps. Thanks for Charing your experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshar123

*189 Grants!!*

Congrats to all the people who got grants.......
20 grants reported on immitracker...good numbers still. 
i am all with my work ,almost forgot about the visa and quietly doing my work. suddenly the rain of grants disturbed every thing and i am almost spending 6 hours each day on EF and Immitracker..........i lodged my visa on 8th May and still in received state, anything to worry, uploaded all docs?

and in the last week if some one is predicting others grant its coming true isnt it......

Anamica23 can you please predict my grant also!!!!!!!!!!! 

i am being more anxious these days, i know its only a part of life but its in all in my heart and brain now .....hope my day is near......

All the best folks for your grants and may our dreams come true and have a great life down under.


----------



## Nmonga32

akshar123 said:


> Congrats to all the people who got grants.......
> 20 grants reported on immitracker...good numbers still.
> i am all with my work ,almost forgot about the visa and quietly doing my work. suddenly the rain of grants disturbed every thing and i am almost spending 6 hours each day on EF and Immitracker..........i lodged my visa on 8th May and still in received state, anything to worry, uploaded all docs?
> 
> and in the last week if some one is predicting others grant its coming true isnt it......
> 
> Anamica23 can you please predict my grant also!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i am being more anxious these days, i know its only a part of life but its in all in my heart and brain now .....hope my day is near......
> 
> All the best folks for your grants and may our dreams come true and have a great life down under.


This definitely eats up a lot of time during work hours!


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> The CO may start working the day you submit or may not take up even for a month
> It's not predictable
> Most members get CO contact around 28 days of application submission
> 
> You cannot start uploading documents until you pay the visa fees
> 
> How many days you have to upload documents again depends on when the CO looks at your case
> If the CO looks at your case, Before you have finished uploading, he will contact you for the same.
> 
> Although most of my documents were ready, I uploaded my documents slowly over a period of 10-12 days and yet got a direct grant
> 
> I was extra careful, so took so many days, most members upload the documents in a few hours after submitting the application
> 
> If you have all the papers ready and have decided which document goes under which section, then upload them as fast as you can as most members do or slowly after checking and rechecking as I did
> 
> The decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Thank you newbienz for your response. 

Could you please help me in another confusion.

I have completed Masters here in Australia in March 2016 but received my degree certificate in Sept 2016 and the ACS in its assessment letter mentions the date of completion for my masters as September 2016. 
I want to know which date to put under the education section of this 17 page application?

Once again thank you so much for your valuable and logical responses. It is just because of the help of you guys that I am confident to lodge the application by myself.


----------



## Panda112

Have patience Akshar. You day is almost near.
Lets hope tomorrow and the day after remains as busy as it was in the yesterday.

And yes, Anamica is the only one who can rescue us. :biggrin1:

Try to focus on your work. I try to spend the day not looking at any source of information while keeping my phone on "notify on email" mode. Hasn't worked for me yet, but it could work for you.



akshar123 said:


> Congrats to all the people who got grants.......
> 20 grants reported on immitracker...good numbers still.
> i am all with my work ,almost forgot about the visa and quietly doing my work. suddenly the rain of grants disturbed every thing and i am almost spending 6 hours each day on EF and Immitracker..........i lodged my visa on 8th May and still in received state, anything to worry, uploaded all docs?
> 
> and in the last week if some one is predicting others grant its coming true isnt it......
> 
> Anamica23 can you please predict my grant also!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i am being more anxious these days, i know its only a part of life but its in all in my heart and brain now .....hope my day is near......
> 
> All the best folks for your grants and may our dreams come true and have a great life down under.


----------



## Panda112

It's Adelaide. Yours?



KC_R said:


> Thanks  by the way your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Thank you newbienz for your response.
> 
> Could you please help me in another confusion.
> 
> I have completed Masters here in Australia in March 2016 but received my degree certificate in Sept 2016 and the ACS in its assessment letter mentions the date of completion for my masters as September 2016.
> I want to know which date to put under the education section of this 17 page application?
> 
> Once again thank you so much for your valuable and logical responses. It is just because of the help of you guys that I am confident to lodge the application by myself.


As ACS has mentioned September 2016, I would have gone with the same date to maintain uniformity across all documents 

Cheers


----------



## Calmia79

surerereddy said:


> Hi, I agree that you already gave enough information, thank you.
> So, you have uploaded only last 6 months payslip and not for the entire experience you claimed, haven't you?
> And also the bank statement is only from the past 5 or 6 years, isn't it?


In my case since I have been with the same org for the last 13 years it required submitting only the latest 6 months payslips. Also my bank account has been the same for the last 13 years which is the org's salaried account. 

If someone has shifted orgs in the last 10 years then in my opinion it would require submitting pay slips from each of the orgs. that they have worked in as well as linked bank statements to show salary deposits.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## raj.choppari2

az1610 said:


> seniors kindly suggest what do you think when can i expect visa grant?
> 
> lodged 23 june 17
> immi assessment commence email 14 august 17
> 
> co didnt ask for additional documents


There are two scenarios
I) If you submit all the documents including medicals , PCC's of all the countries u lived and especially Form 80 and form 1221 then you will get direct grant if he/she satisfied with ur docs.
II) they might ask you for additional documents in that case the delay will be unknown deep space journey


----------



## raj.choppari2

surerereddy said:


> Hi Newbienz,Would you mind answering the queires I have. They are as below.
> 
> 1. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> I graduated from JNTU Hyderabad. We get transcripts on security paper only for Individual mark sheets, consolidated marksheets and provisional certificate and not degree. For degree, they simply put a signature and stamp.
> 
> 1.a. The question is do we need to upload all individual mark sheet transcripts or consolidated is fine?
> 1.b. Is provisional certificate transcript is fine or Degree transcript is must?
> 1.c. If degree transcript is necessary will that paper with stamp and sign is fine or Just color xerox of Original Degree certificate is fine?
> 
> 2 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
> I wonder, I have all the FORM 16 documents with me, what are alternatives we have?
> 
> 3. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition.
> That means we need to include 12 Payslips per year and one for each quarter or six months? or just one for each quarter or six months is fine?
> 
> 4. Bank Statement:
> So the downloaded bank statement is fine or do we need a stamp from Bank? If stamp is required, will the banks will give the statements from the past few years?


Hay Mate,
I completed degree from O.U when uploading i did coloured certified scans of Consolidated and Provisional only. not the individual yrs transcripts but you never know just keep the transcripts but don't upload them
> if u be able to download your bank statements .. you don't need any stamps from the bank as it will have relevant details of yours and the respective bank will be there so it will be sufficient
> For salary pay slips i submitted couple of months for every yr for 4 yrs of exp... but i combined them in single pdf... i was an Onshore applicant


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Hi Friends,

I am able to get my Immi account reference number from my agent and I have imported my application in Immi account. The application status currently shown as "Received". What does this mean? Please suggest.


----------



## surerereddy

*Thank you.*

Thank you 


raj.choppari2 said:


> Hay Mate,
> I completed degree from O.U when uploading i did coloured certified scans of Consolidated and Provisional only. not the individual yrs transcripts but you never know just keep the transcripts but don't upload them
> > if u be able to download your bank statements .. you don't need any stamps from the bank as it will have relevant details of yours and the respective bank will be there so it will be sufficient
> > For salary pay slips i submitted couple of months for every yr for 4 yrs of exp... but i combined them in single pdf... i was an Onshore applicant


----------



## surerereddy

*Thank you.*

In your case, CO didn't say anything, you just felt that as it's the same org and it would be enough to submit only latest 6 payslips. Isn't it?

In my case first 6 years are with one and second 6 with another oranization. So per ACS last 5 and half with present and 3.5 from previous org is considered as relevant.

Submitting payslips from these two orgs are fine. But only last 6 or fine or all are required?



Calmia79 said:


> In my case since I have been with the same org for the last 13 years it required submitting only the latest 6 months payslips. Also my bank account has been the same for the last 13 years which is the org's salaried account.
> 
> If someone has shifted orgs in the last 10 years then in my opinion it would require submitting pay slips from each of the orgs. that they have worked in as well as linked bank statements to show salary deposits.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


----------



## da_sa_12

Thanks For responding,

So, were you on deputation on another country & in ACS location is India? Did your Form 80 has this period mentioned in travel for work?



Shashikv said:


> There is nothing to worry at all. You were on Deputation and your base location still India with documentary proofs like Salary slips and others along with experience letter. I have done the same thing and lodged visa and waiting for Grant.


----------



## KC_R

Panda112 said:


> It's Adelaide. Yours?


Im from snail's team i mean Brisbane lol....... Oh god what are they doing man :boink:


----------



## Landcruiser

In the same ANZSCO category people who lodged visa a month ago have got direct grants. It is disappointing to read statements like "Global processing time for an application has now increased to 11 to 15 months". Having paid huge amount for entire family no way to know the status or not getting any voluntary status updates is super annoying.

May be it is slow if there are more family numbers? But the process should not be unfair if number of family members are more (or should fall under a different category).


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Calmia79 said:


> In my case since I have been with the same org for the last 13 years it required submitting only the latest 6 months payslips. Also my bank account has been the same for the last 13 years which is the org's salaried account.
> 
> If someone has shifted orgs in the last 10 years then in my opinion it would require submitting pay slips from each of the orgs. that they have worked in as well as linked bank statements to show salary deposits.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Hello Calvin mate... PM'd you... thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

jmanojkumar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that I got my Visa Grant today and am so happy/surprised/etc etc  ... Thanks to this forum, it has helped me in many ways during this Visa process.
> 
> I was expecting Visa not so early as only last week I did my medicals and it seemed super fast when my agent called to congratulate me today. I thought they were calling for some additional docs, etc.
> 
> Hope everyone of you waiting for Visa get it sooner.
> 
> I have just updated my signature with the timelines for reference.


Congratulations? What ANZSCO? Did you apply alone or with family?


----------



## Panda112

Best of luck mate. Let's hope the offices get back to yesterday's pace.


KC_R said:


> Im from snail's team i mean Brisbane lol....... Oh god what are they doing man :boink:


----------



## singh_13

Hi Guys

Congrats to all who got grant, really great feeling indeed 

I had a query - I don't want to mess up anything when it comes to my visa application. I think my agent hasnt uploaded couple of docs (10th, 12th marksheet which will also serve as DOB evidence, my photograph) . I have imported my application to immi account. I don't want to ask her to upload them (stressful relationship with her) , I am thinking of doing it myself through my immi account.

I want to confirm from guys who actually did this, can you please let me know if it is all fine to upload couple of docs through my immi account ? Will it have any repercussions to my Visa application ?


----------



## varununi7

Have a question. My agent asked me to submit a self declaration for RNR (notarised) which is not the same that I submitted for ACS. For ACS he used a third party declaration.

Would this be a problem now?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS

*Congrats!! 👍*

Congrats @Calmia79!!

Your journey is really impressive!! All the best for your journey ahead!! Thanks for sharing your experience...  




Calmia79 said:


> I have been a silent spectator on the forum and have gained a lot of insights while quietly reading comments from all the forum members.
> Today by Gods grace my family and me received our grants. Thanks to Him and all the knowledge that the members in this forum share !!!
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have received their grants !!!
> Also, I wish abundance of patience to those who are still waiting for their grants, since I totally understand the anxiousness that you are going through !!!
> 
> Since I have gained from reading the numerous posts I wanted to share my details, which I hope can benefit others who are in the process.
> Below are snippets of my details...
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodge: 01-Aug-2017
> Grant: Direct Grant - GSM Adelaide - 06-Sep-2017
> IED: 27-Jul-2018 (Date is given one year after medicals or PCC, whichever is done earlier. My PCC was done on 27-Jul-2017)
> 
> EOI DOE (60 Points): 20-May-201627-Jul-2018
> EOI Points Increase due to 8 years of skilled employment completion (65 Points): 30-Nov-2016
> EOI Points Increase due to Improved English scores (75 Points): 17-Jul-2017
> Points Split (75 points): 25(Age) + 20(English) + 15(Edu) + 15(Exp)
> 
> ACS First +ve Assessment: 27-Apr-2015
> ACS +ve Reassesment: 17-Jul-2017 (First Assessment expired)
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1: (2015): L:9.0, R:9.0, W:6.5, S:7.5, Overall:8.0
> IELTS Attempt 2 (30-Apr-2016): L:8.5, R:7.5, W:7.0, S:8.0, Overall:8.0
> PTE Attempt 1 (09-Jun-2017): L:90, R:89, W:90, S:90, Overall:90
> 
> PCC (Self, Spouse): 27-Jul-2017 (Got it immediately from PSK since the address in the passport and current residence address are the same)
> Medicals (Self, Spouse, Kids): 14-Aug-2017
> Imp: Do not do medicals and PCC before you get the invite. Do it only after the date of the invite.
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Self:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 3) Work Experience Evidence: (I have worked in only 2 organizations over the last 17 years)
> Form 16 for last 10 years - Color PDF (removed password protection, some old PDFs are in black and white)
> Monthly Bank Statements (Latest 6 months: Jan 2017 to Jun 2017) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> Monthly Bank Statements (Jan Statement & Jun Statement from 2011 to 2016) - Color PDF (removed password protection)
> Current Company Offer Letter (Employment: Nov 2004 to Date) - Color Scan
> Previous Company Offer Letter (Employment: Aug 2000 to Nov 2004) - Color Scan
> Previous Company Relieving Letter - Color Scan
> Current Company Pay Slips for the latest 6 months - Color PDF
> Roles & Responsibilities SD from current Reporting Manager (Stamp Paper and Notarized) - Color Scan
> 4) Skill Assessment Evidence:
> ACS Skill Assessment Result - Color PDF
> 5) Identity Evidence:
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 6) Character Evidence:
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 7) Marriage Evidence:
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 8) Language Ability Evidence:
> PTE Score Report - Color PDF (Apart from uploading this you also need to send the scores through PTE)
> 9) Travel Documents:
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Xerox & Notarized (I traveled to another country for 5 days on business travel in March 2017. I did not put scans of these
> 
> passport pages but I declared it in Form 80)
> 10) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Spouse:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Qualifications Evidence:
> 10th Certificate - Color Scan
> 12th Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Certificate - Color Scan
> Bachelors Mark Sheets - Color Scan
> 3) Identity Evidence:
> PAN Card - Color Scan
> Aadhar Card - Color Scan
> 4) Character Evidence:
> Form 80 - Fill it in PDF, print & sign the document and finally color scan
> Police Clearance Certificate - Color Scan
> 5) Relationship Evidence:
> Marriage Certificate - Color Scan
> 6) Language Ability Evidence:
> English Language Certificate on College Letterhead - Color Scan
> 7) Travel Documents:
> Passport (First & Last Pages) - Color Scan
> 8) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> Documents Uploaded - Kids:
> 1) Birth Evidence:
> Birth Certificate - Color Scan
> 2) Travel Documents:
> Passport - Color Scan
> 3) Photograph:
> Latest PP Photo - Color Scan
> 
> Hope this helps some of the folks who are on their journey to get the grant.
> Godspeed and thank you once again folks !!!
> 
> Special shout out to andrexy for building Immitracker. This site too has been helpful in the whole process !!!


----------



## Rahul_UK183

varununi7 said:


> Aap ke muh me ghee shakar!
> 
> I noticed u were granted by Adelaide. I've just got the immi commencement email on 28th Aug and nothing after that. Same Adelaide team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Varun...you probably left the BA whatsapp group... You were there before in it ...

Even I got the mail on 29th Aug... You lodged a day before me.... 

Seems our cases are moving in a similar manner


----------



## Rahul_UK183

varununi7 said:


> Have a question. My agent asked me to submit a self declaration for RNR (notarised) which is not the same that I submitted for ACS. For ACS he used a third party declaration.
> 
> Would this be a problem now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would suggest avoid... did u not upload the RnR which was used for ACS ??

You have also had immi assess comm mail ..

Unless asked dont upload any surprising new doc... my 2 cents... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688

Hi,

I have few queries :

1. While lodging visa we have to submit reference letter OR RNR Letter, Can i submit the same letter which i had submitted during ACS?

2. If i get the RNR letter from my HR, so do CO have my new RNR letter or they also have the previous RNR (Which i submitted in ACS) : Simply want to ask CO have the access to my previous RNR letter which i submitted during ACS.


----------



## varununi7

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I would suggest avoid... did u not upload the RnR which was used for ACS ??
> 
> You have also had immi assess comm mail ..
> 
> Unless asked dont upload any surprising new doc... my 2 cents...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Hmm. My agent was dead sure that the third party declaration needs to be converted into a self declaration. Having said that RnR was 100% same, not even a word changed. So yeah now since immi commencement has happened and I've not heard till now, I am not risking a new upload.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

I got the grant on 5/september 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

varununi7 said:


> Hmm. My agent was dead sure that the third party declaration needs to be converted into a self declaration. Having said that RnR was 100% same, not even a word changed. So yeah now since immi commencement has happened and I've not heard till now, I am not risking a new upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your appl status is still received.. right ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Your appl status is still received.. right ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Yep. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

raj.choppari2 said:


> There are two scenarios
> I) If you submit all the documents including medicals , PCC's of all the countries u lived and especially Form 80 and form 1221 then you will get direct grant if he/she satisfied with ur docs.
> II) they might ask you for additional documents in that case the delay will be unknown deep space journey


i front loaded all the possible documents
i don't have any work experience..so employment verification is not required

does it usually take month or two after assessment commence email?


----------



## nabtex

takemeout said:


> I got the grant on 5/september
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## iconsydney

Congrats Mate, To get a little perspective could you share your IED.



takemeout said:


> I got the grant on 5/september
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## exchanger107

varununi7 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude please share your PTE experience with us. what you have followed, what practice materials you have solved and other techniques. I am struggling with PTE. 
Thanks


----------



## takemeout

iconsydney said:


> Congrats Mate, To get a little perspective could you share your IED.


12.3.18 
1 year from health examination date 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

takemeout said:


> I got the grant on 5/september
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

Dear All,
Great to see grants season kicking in. Many congratulations to all who received it and all the best to others. 

I need help if someone has been in similar situation or if they are aware of general timelines. I had filled in form 1022 - as i got married after lodgement and waiting for spouse addition to the application. Along with 1022, i have submitted documents related to marriage and spouse. i have below query: 

1. Spouse name in all Identify/Func english proof is without my surname however in marriage certificate name after marriage has "my surname appended after her name".. does that affect the application processing as all other documents except marriage certificate has her actual name in it and i have provided same name (before marriage) when filling related applications. 

2. How long do they usually take to add an applicant if someone has gone through similar situation or they would know of any previous cases.

Timelines are in my signature. Many thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## vipsonik1

Folks, Received 189 visa grant today. Here is the timeline - 261111 BA, 65 points, lodged visa Mar 31, CO contact Apr 10, Grant Sep 7th. IED 18th Feb 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur

Hi 

I had logged my applications on 8th aug 2017 and the case officer today from Adelaide team has asked me to provide the PTE/IELTS score today.I have provided the same to them today itself. Can anyone tell me if they check everything at once and then send an email what they require or they can keep on asking for additional documents as they keep on checking?? Also how long does it take to get the grant after CO is assigned?

Thanks


----------



## NB

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am able to get my Immi account reference number from my agent and I have imported my application in Immi account. The application status currently shown as "Received". What does this mean? Please suggest.


It does not have much significance 
Do not read too much into it
I got my grant directly from Received status

Cheers


----------



## knagelli

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks, Received 189 visa grant today. Here is the timeline - 261111 BA, 65 points, lodged visa Mar 31, CO contact Apr 10, Grant Sep 7th. IED 18th Feb 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## achalbarla

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks, Received 189 visa grant today. Here is the timeline - 261111 BA, 65 points, lodged visa Mar 31, CO contact Apr 10, Grant Sep 7th. IED 18th Feb 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate....
Hope they soon start processing April applications as well!!!!!!!


----------



## NB

singh_13 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congrats to all who got grant, really great feeling indeed
> 
> I had a query - I don't want to mess up anything when it comes to my visa application. I think my agent hasnt uploaded couple of docs (10th, 12th marksheet which will also serve as DOB evidence, my photograph) . I have imported my application to immi account. I don't want to ask her to upload them (stressful relationship with her) , I am thinking of doing it myself through my immi account.
> 
> I want to confirm from guys who actually did this, can you please let me know if it is all fine to upload couple of docs through my immi account ? Will it have any repercussions to my Visa application ?


In my,opinion, The moment you start uploading documents directly, you are absolving the agent from all his responsibilities 
If I were your agent, I would wash my hands off your case and ask you to handle it directly henceforth 
But of course it depends on your relationship with the agent

I have no idea if you can actually do it or not, or any other repercussions, as I did not have an agent

The decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

I don't understand the logic, I have lodged on 03-Aug and not received any mail o contact.
People who lodged same date or after mine are getting either contact or grant.


Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

varununi7 said:


> Have a question. My agent asked me to submit a self declaration for RNR (notarised) which is not the same that I submitted for ACS. For ACS he used a third party declaration.
> 
> Would this be a problem now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is your agent MARA registered and is he based in India or Australia?

Switching documents after assessment would be highly un advisable.
Having said that under what context he is saying that has to be seen

Cheers


----------



## cadimi

chvarma80 said:


> I don't understand the logic, I have lodged on 03-Aug and not received any mail o contact.
> People who lodged same date or after mine are getting either contact or grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Explain this to me then you'd understand the logic, somehow: Some people have lodged in Aug 2016 just received their grants few days/fews week ago. And a lot of people have lodged since Jan 2017 still waiting.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks, Received 189 visa grant today. Here is the timeline - 261111 BA, 65 points, lodged visa Mar 31, CO contact Apr 10, Grant Sep 7th. IED 18th Feb 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations!


----------



## sunilgovindan

vipsonik1 said:


> Folks, Received 189 visa grant today. Here is the timeline - 261111 BA, 65 points, lodged visa Mar 31, CO contact Apr 10, Grant Sep 7th. IED 18th Feb 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a question, might sound a bit silly for experts. Does the Initial Entry Date mandate that the entire family(2nd applicant and kids) should make their first entry by that date ? Or is it alright if only the first applicant makes the entry by that date and others follow later.


----------



## chvarma80

Just got the grant, I am shivering.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanu90

Hello experts

Need some help again...

In my PTE Academic Score Report my name is repeated twice.

In my passport, I got two names as given names and the family name or surname is black for this reason they have repeated both the given names twice to fill for the family name. 

Will this create any trouble?

Thanks


----------



## NB

sunilgovindan said:


> I have a question, might sound a bit silly for experts. Does the Initial Entry Date mandate that the entire family(2nd applicant and kids) should make their first entry by that date ? Or is it alright if only the first applicant makes the entry by that date and others follow later.


Every individual has to do it before the IED
There is no sequence necessary or they have to do it together 

In case for some reason you cannot, apply for extension or waiver with credible reasons but to accept your request or not is on the wisdom of the CO

Cheers


----------



## Amar_84

Hi Friends, 
I just want to check if my understanding is correct. I will be going to Norway for official work for about 6-7 weeks in last week of September. Since my application is still in progress and I am going away from home country for more than 14 days I would have to press 'Update Us' button to provide information. And when I return back I would have to do the same again to notify that I am back.
Is my understanding correct?


----------



## chvarma80

chvarma80 said:


> Just got the grant, I am shivering.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


In not able to explain the happiness now, will write my feeling later.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Need some help again...
> 
> In my PTE Academic Score Report my name is repeated twice.
> 
> In my passport, I got two names as given names and the family name or surname is black for this reason they have repeated both the given names twice to fill for the family name.
> 
> Will this create any trouble?
> 
> Thanks


Passport first name AAAA AAAA

Passport family name blank

What's the name given in the PTEA .?

Cheers


----------



## Nmonga32

chvarma80 said:


> In not able to explain the happiness now, will write my feeling later.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queries :
> 
> 1. While lodging visa we have to submit reference letter OR RNR Letter, Can i submit the same letter which i had submitted during ACS?
> 
> 2. If i get the RNR letter from my HR, so do CO have my new RNR letter or they also have the previous RNR (Which i submitted in ACS) : Simply want to ask CO have the access to my previous RNR letter which i submitted during ACS.


You have to invariably submit to DIBP also the complete set of documents that you have submitted for skills assessment 
Do not remove, add , swap, switch any document from this set

Have you claimed points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date ?
If so then add an additional RNR separately to prove the claim was justified 

If not, then the additional RNR is not required 

Cheers


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> Passport first name AAAA AAAA
> 
> Passport family name blank
> 
> What's the name given in the PTEA .?
> 
> Cheers


Hello Newbienz

It is given as AAAA AAAA AAAA AAAA

Thanks


----------



## tarungupta1688

newbienz said:


> You have to invariably submit to DIBP also the complete set of documents that you have submitted for skills assessment
> Do not remove, add , swap, switch any document from this set
> 
> Have you claimed points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date ?
> If so then add an additional RNR separately to prove the claim was justified
> 
> If not, then the additional RNR is not required
> 
> Cheers


Thanks 

And in duties and responsibilities section while filling evisa we have to fill word to word same RNR or we can add in brief?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

chvarma80 said:


> Just got the grant, I am shivering.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

I just noticed one thing

Most of the applicants who applied in July end/Early Aug 17 and got the grant in these few days, have been active on the forum and have tried to help other members

Sharma1981
Anamica123
Chvarma80

Has anyone else noticed this ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Amar_84 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I just want to check if my understanding is correct. I will be going to Norway for official work for about 6-7 weeks in last week of September. Since my application is still in progress and I am going away from home country for more than 14 days I would have to press 'Update Us' button to provide information. And when I return back I would have to do the same again to notify that I am back.
> Is my understanding correct?


You can do so, that's totally fine. 

Some people do not update at all. 

While some update post-travel to provide update in a single go.


----------



## NB

tarungupta1688 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And in duties and responsibilities section while filling evisa we have to fill word to word same RNR or we can add in brief?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


There is a limitation of 300 characters if I remember correctly 
Describe as best as you can within that limit

Cheers


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello Newbienz
> 
> It is given as AAAA AAAA AAAA AAAA
> 
> Thanks


You should have noticed that when you got the results and objected immediately 

Anyways write to PTEA giving your passport copy and ask them to correct the same to AAAA AAAA

I am sure that they will do it

Post the reply you get from PTEA

Cheers


----------



## tarungupta1688

newbienz said:


> There is a limitation of 300 characters if I remember correctly
> Describe as best as you can within that limit
> 
> Cheers


Yes you are right , thanks

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## FVG

newbienz said:


> chvarma80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the grant, I am shivering.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> I just noticed one thing
> 
> Most of the applicants who applied in July end/Early Aug 17 and got the grant in these few days, have been active on the forum and have tried to help other members
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I should try to answer simple queries then. I might be lucky and get the grant in a few days. Hope they complete assessing august applicants! 

Congrats chvarma80!!!


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> You should have noticed that when you got the results and objected immediately
> 
> Anyways write to PTEA giving your passport copy and ask them to correct the same to AAAA AAAA
> 
> I am sure that they will do it
> 
> Post the reply you get from PTEA
> 
> Cheers


Hi 

I did so long back but never got any response from them. Can't I send it as it is to the department??

Thanks


----------



## varununi7

exchanger107 said:


> Dude please share your PTE experience with us. what you have followed, what practice materials you have solved and other techniques. I am struggling with PTE.
> 
> Thanks




I have my post on pte prep long back on Quora! https://www.quora.com/I-am-planning...nswer/Varun-Uniyal-1?share=11827e36&srid=i51L

It's shared even in the pte prep thread. Hope you find it useful.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

chvarma80 said:


> I don't understand the logic, I have lodged on 03-Aug and not received any mail o contact.
> People who lodged same date or after mine are getting either contact or grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


It does _not _matter. You're actually probably better off without CO contact as this is likely to mean faster/direct grant.


----------



## jayng28

Hi guys, 

Im so relaxed now, I just got the grant this morning 7/9/17 for Accountant 189, here is my timeline 

Invitation : 29/3/17
lodged : 9/4/17
CO contact: 19/4/17
replied to CO: 18/5/17
Grant: 7/9/17 

Thanks to all of you in the forum for support and I wish everyone would get your grant soon. 

Cheers


----------



## varununi7

newbienz said:


> Is your agent MARA registered and is he based in India or Australia?
> 
> Switching documents after assessment would be highly un advisable.
> Having said that under what context he is saying that has to be seen
> 
> Cheers




India based, registered MARA. At time of filing I tried reasoning with him but he was dead sure! 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did so long back but never got any response from them. Can't I send it as it is to the department??
> 
> Thanks


Call them, there is a helpline. They resolved few queries for me 2 years ago.


----------



## NB

varununi7 said:


> India based, registered MARA. At time of filing I tried reasoning with him but he was dead sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He should be sent to the north of the wall to fight the white walkers
At least he may be useful there

Cheers


----------



## sanu90

Hello Newbienz

Please help me in these queries

1. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I am from India and came to Australia in 2014 and did not travel anywhere since then. I have never been to any other country before. Since I am applying from AUstralia, i believe it is my country of residence so should I say No to this question?

2. Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?

should I jot every employment under this section irrespective of whether it is related to my nominated field including blue & pink collor works? should I also include unpaid professional internships I have undertaken in Australia?

Thank you for your great help.


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Hello Newbienz
> 
> Please help me in these queries
> 
> 1. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> I am from India and came to Australia in 2014 and did not travel anywhere since then. I have never been to any other country before. Since I am applying from AUstralia, i believe it is my country of residence so should I say No to this question?
> 
> 2. Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> should I jot every employment under this section irrespective of whether it is related to my nominated field including blue & pink collor works? should I also include unpaid professional internships I have undertaken in Australia?
> 
> Thank you for your great help.


Put India - you have lived there, it does not ask for the period.

your current country of residence is AU, but, you have lived in India too. 

List all, the form 80 specifically asks to list ALL.


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello Newbienz
> 
> Please help me in these queries
> 
> 1. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> I am from India and came to Australia in 2014 and did not travel anywhere since then. I have never been to any other country before. Since I am applying from AUstralia, i believe it is my country of residence so should I say No to this question?
> 
> 2. Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> should I jot every employment under this section irrespective of whether it is related to my nominated field including blue & pink collor works? should I also include unpaid professional internships I have undertaken in Australia?
> 
> Thank you for your great help.


This is for which form ?
Cheers


----------



## sanu90

andreyx108b said:


> Call them, there is a helpline. They resolved few queries for me 2 years ago.


Thanks for the response.

Should I not lodge the visa until I get this sorted? will they be able to change the name on the report?

Thanks


----------



## luvjd

Subscribing... :typing:


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> This is for which form ?
> Cheers


Hi

This is the 17 page visa application.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Should I not lodge the visa until I get this sorted? will they be able to change the name on the report?
> 
> Thanks


I would, personally, see what they respond and see if i can clarify it, then lodge.


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did so long back but never got any response from them. Can't I send it as it is to the department??
> 
> Thanks


As Andrey has suggested try the helpline 

You can also try contacting the local Pearson test centre, and maybe they can give you an email id or contact number you can call 

If all fails, then you have no option left but to live with it
Will think of a method to mitigate the risk 

Cheers


----------



## Landcruiser

Does immitracker capture the number of dependents per applicant? Trying to understand if having more dependents, especially children causes any delays?


----------



## cadimi

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I just noticed one thing
> 
> Most of the applicants who applied in July end/Early Aug 17 and got the grant in these few days, have been active on the forum and have tried to help other members
> 
> Sharma1981
> Anamica123
> Chvarma80
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this ?
> 
> Cheers


Me too, have monitored immitracker and August grants are surprising. Seem DIBP have skipped May, June and July applicants lolz 
Congrats to all who got grants too! Enjoy your day guys!


----------



## Panda112

Maybe it's because everyone else is disheartened of waiting. We saw a lot of discussion on Monday and Tuesday and now, most who lodged before July are silent.

Cheer up people. We'll get there eventually



newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I just noticed one thing
> 
> Most of the applicants who applied in July end/Early Aug 17 and got the grant in these few days, have been active on the forum and have tried to help other members
> 
> Sharma1981
> Anamica123
> Chvarma80
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I just noticed one thing
> 
> Most of the applicants who applied in July end/Early Aug 17 and got the grant in these few days, have been active on the forum and have tried to help other members
> 
> Sharma1981
> Anamica123
> Chvarma80
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this ?
> 
> Cheers


Actually I don't have that much knowledge in the process, but I tried to help in the points where I have done personally.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello Newbienz
> 
> Please help me in these queries
> 
> 1. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> I am from India and came to Australia in 2014 and did not travel anywhere since then. I have never been to any other country before. Since I am applying from AUstralia, i believe it is my country of residence so should I say No to this question?
> 
> 2. Has the applicant been employed during the 10 year period before their invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> should I jot every employment under this section irrespective of whether it is related to my nominated field including blue & pink collor works? should I also include unpaid professional internships I have undertaken in Australia?
> 
> Thank you for your great help.


1. You have to add India also 
2. What did you show in your ACS skills assessment application?

Cheers


----------



## varununi7

newbienz said:


> He should be sent to the north of the wall to fight the white walkers
> At least he may be useful there
> 
> Cheers




Rofl, let's see now. Haven't got any CO contacts yet so hopefully they are dying to hit the granted button! 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

jmanojkumar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that I got my Visa Grant today and am so happy/surprised/etc etc  ... Thanks to this forum, it has helped me in many ways during this Visa process.
> 
> I was expecting Visa not so early as only last week I did my medicals and it seemed super fast when my agent called to congratulate me today. I thought they were calling for some additional docs, etc.
> 
> Hope everyone of you waiting for Visa get it sooner.
> 
> I have just updated my signature with the timelines for reference.


Congratz.. That was real fast.. God speed


----------



## andreyx108b

Landcruiser said:


> Does immitracker capture the number of dependents per applicant? Trying to understand if having more dependents, especially children causes any delays?


the column used to be there, but then analytics did not show any correlation whatsoever, so it has been hidden, to make adding a case quicker.


----------



## yousufkhan

Landcruiser said:


> Does immitracker capture the number of dependents per applicant? Trying to understand if having more dependents, especially children causes any delays?


-
Immitracker doesn't capture on the basis of dependent(s). Generally, if applicants applied alone process faster because of lesser documents to assess. for e.g. if someone applies with adding the spouse as a dependent then he/she has to provide evidence of relationship, spouse education, functional English etc. So CO has many more documents to assess the authenticity and integrity of documnts provided hence casues more delays.


----------



## sumitgupta22

chvarma80 said:


> Just got the grant, I am shivering.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## fugitive_4u

cadimi said:


> Me too, have monitored immitracker and August grants are surprising. Seem DIBP have skipped May, June and July applicants lolz
> Congrats to all who got grants too! Enjoy your day guys!


DIBP doesnt follow any schedule. From following posts, people here, Immitracker, I can deduce they follow below steps roughly

1) VISA lodged, gets assigned to CO within 28 days
2) Clear Documents, no queries - GRANT
3) If not, Queries?? Goes for further scrutiny, verification etc
4) Post scrutiny, all clear? - GRANT
5) If further proof required, Additional Docs required? - Ask for documents and request goes back to queue
6) Request gets assigned to CO again within 28 days of document submission
7) Goes back to Step (2) and follows the loop until it satisfies Step (4)


Good Luck guys


----------



## sumitgupta22

tarungupta1688 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And in duties and responsibilities section while filling evisa we have to fill word to word same RNR or we can add in brief?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


You can brief them as per the space just put major ones


----------



## NB

fugitive_4u said:


> DIBP doesnt follow any schedule. From following posts, people here, Immitracker, I can deduce they follow below steps roughly
> 
> 1) VISA lodged, gets assigned to CO within 28 days
> 2) Clear Documents, no queries - GRANT
> 3) If not, Queries?? Goes for further scrutiny, verification etc
> 4) Post scrutiny, all clear? - GRANT
> 5) If further proof required, Additional Docs required? - Ask for documents and request goes back to queue
> 6) Request gets assigned to CO again within 28 days of document submission
> 7) Goes back to Step (2) and follows the loop until it satisfies Step (4)
> 
> 
> Good Luck guys


The fastest grant posted on the forum was with CO contact in 6 days

Applied 22 July 
Co contact 23 July for docs
Uploaded docs 24 July 
Grant 28 July 

So rework the above steps

Cheers


----------



## mariner86

enjoy the news 

Citizenship Bill 2017 - Senate Committee report released

The Senate Legal and Constitutional Affairs Committee has released its Report on the Inquiry into the Australian Citizenship Bill 2017.
The Committee has made four recommendations:
Recommendation 1
3.122 That the Government clarify the standard for English-language
competency required for citizenship, noting that the required standard should not be so high as to disqualify from citizenship many Australians who, in the past, and with a more basic competency in the English language, have proven to be valuable members of the Australian community.
Recommendation 2
3.123 That the Government reconsider the imposition of a two-year ban on applications for citizenship following three failed attempts of the citizenship test, and consider other 
arrangements that allow additional tests on a cost-recovery basis that would deter less-genuine applicants.
Recommendation 3
3.124 That the Government consider introducing some form of transitional provisions for those people who held permanent residency visas on or before 20 April 2017 so that the current residency requirements apply to this cohort of citizenship applicants.
Recommendation 4
3.125 That the Senate pass the bill.
The full report is here - 404 Page not found – Parliament of Australia


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> 1. You have to add India also
> 2. What did you show in your ACS skills assessment application?
> 
> Cheers


so I have to add only India, considering Australia to be usual country of residene??

I did not show any experience in ACS assessment and got the assessment based on education and professional year course.
I know that form 80 is extensive and should contain every work in great detail but do I have to mention all the irrelevant employment even in the 17 page main application ??

Thanks


----------



## az1610

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Immitracker doesn't capture on the basis of dependent(s). Generally, if applicants applied alone process faster because of lesser documents to assess. for e.g. if someone applies with adding the spouse as a dependent then he/she has to provide evidence of relationship, spouse education, functional English etc. So CO has many more documents to assess the authenticity and integrity of documnts provided hence casues more delays.


yousaf bhai did you upload frc?? family registration certificate issued by nadra?


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> so I have to add only India, considering Australia to be usual country of residene??
> 
> I did not show any experience in ACS assessment and got the assessment based on education and professional year course.
> I know that form 80 is extensive and should contain every work in great detail but do I have to mention all the irrelevant employment even in the 17 page main application ??
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion you have to show every employment in this form also.
I think there is a button in the form to mark each employment as relevant or non relevant 
Can you check and confirm ?

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

sanu90 said:


> so I have to add only India, considering Australia to be usual country of residene??
> 
> I did not show any experience in ACS assessment and got the assessment based on education and professional year course.
> I know that form 80 is extensive and should contain every work in great detail but do I have to mention all the irrelevant employment even in the 17 page main application ??
> 
> Thanks



Yes please do so.


----------



## yousufkhan

az1610 said:


> yousaf bhai did you upload frc?? family registration certificate issued by nadra?


-
Bro, since I applied as single individual(w/o any migrating dependent). And my agent suggest me that I don't require this at all.


----------



## aks80

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I just noticed one thing
> 
> Most of the applicants who applied in July end/Early Aug 17 and got the grant in these few days, have been active on the forum and have tried to help other members
> 
> Sharma1981
> Anamica123
> Chvarma80
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this ?
> 
> Cheers


And your inference is?


----------



## NB

aks80 said:


> And your inference is?


DIBP Monitors the forum and those who help,others get Direct grants


I am hoping the same will continue when I apply for citizenship 


Cheers


----------



## sanu90

Hello Andrey and Newbienz

I have contacted a rep from PTE and he has allocated a case number to me and asked me to mail to [email protected] with the case numbe as subject line attaching passport scan, which I did.

The same thing I did few months back but this time the executive told me that he has kept my case on high priority and I should be able to see the changes within next 3-5 days.

Thank you guys for your inputs and saving my application as I was not thinking it to be a big deal.

Thanks


----------



## Kevin22

Please help

Chef subclass 189

Applied for visa on June 27th 2017

Co contact on 15th aug 2017
He asked for all possible employment proofs(united kingdom(as I worked there) and India)

I could manage to get reference letters for the all companies

Bank statements from United kingdom was not possible, I tried my best to explain them(BANK) over the phone , but they said its not possible, for the bank staments In India , my salary I get cash in hand or self cheques(got a letter from the company for the same) and also gave my form 16

I did manage to send them my pay slips from the UK, reference letters, work visa stamp, national insurance card( UK), 

Along with that my agent reccomended me to write a LOE(LETTER OF EXPLAINATION) EXPLAINing my case to the CO

SUBMITTED ALL ON 1ST SEP 2017

I TRY NOT TO GET WORRIED, AS I KNOW I AM GENUINE

EXPERTS where do you think my case stands in terms of getting a grant????


----------



## aks80

newbienz said:


> DIBP Monitors the forum and those who help,others get Direct grants
> 
> 
> I am hoping the same will continue when I apply for citizenship
> 
> 
> Cheers


That means the silent 90% on this forum are destined to wait long for grants!

Best of luck with your citizenship application, whenever you do apply. Though, I would assume it shouldn't be so complicated as you would have been on PR for quite some time and Aus government would have more than enough information about your taxes, income, law-abiding behavior et al.


----------



## chvarma80

As soon as got the news opened the favorite Brandy bottle

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh_13

how many grants today in total ?


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

Yesterday Only I have received the invite and require guidance before I can lodge VISA.

In my passport my wife name is not updated so when I will go for PCC I will be getting maritial status as married or single in PCC. My wife has my name updated in her passport however we have different addresses in our passport.

In my wife IELTS result the passport number is the old passport number updated since she has renewed her passport and added my name as spouse. Will this make any difference.


----------



## singh_13

newbienz said:


> In my,opinion, The moment you start uploading documents directly, you are absolving the agent from all his responsibilities
> If I were your agent, I would wash my hands off your case and ask you to handle it directly henceforth
> But of course it depends on your relationship with the agent
> 
> I have no idea if you can actually do it or not, or any other repercussions, as I did not have an agent
> 
> The decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


I don't know what these people carry insane attitude for, I paid her close to a lac and expect her to work together and clear my doubts, but these people behave as if they own us 

Anyways, can you let me know if 10th and 12th Mark sheets are required always ?


----------



## sumitgupta22

chvarma80 said:


> As soon as got the news opened the favorite Brandy bottle
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Update Signature/immitracker bro


----------



## achalbarla

singh_13 said:


> I don't know what these people carry insane attitude for, I paid her close to a lac and expect her to work together and clear my doubts, but these people behave as if they own us
> 
> Anyways, can you let me know if 10th and 12th Mark sheets are required always ?


Better to publish their names after you get your grant so that others can stay away from these dodgy agents....


----------



## sumitgupta22

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yesterday Only I have received the invite and require guidance before I can lodge VISA.
> 
> In my passport my wife name is not updated so when I will go for PCC I will be getting maritial status as married or single in PCC. My wife has my name updated in her passport however we have different addresses in our passport.
> 
> In my wife IELTS result the passport number is the old passport number updated since she has renewed her passport and added my name as spouse. Will this make any difference.


Carry current address proof and marriage certificate.

Shouldn't be an issue. Don't forget to provide information of your old passport and scan.


----------



## FVG

And the grants are starting to dry up... ONLY 8 today!


----------



## az1610

Kevin22 said:


> Please help
> 
> Chef subclass 189
> 
> Applied for visa on June 27th 2017
> 
> Co contact on 15th aug 2017
> He asked for all possible employment proofs(united kingdom(as I worked there) and India)
> 
> I could manage to get reference letters for the all companies
> 
> Bank statements from United kingdom was not possible, I tried my best to explain them(BANK) over the phone , but they said its not possible, for the bank staments In India , my salary I get cash in hand or self cheques(got a letter from the company for the same) and also gave my form 16
> 
> I did manage to send them my pay slips from the UK, reference letters, work visa stamp, national insurance card( UK),
> 
> Along with that my agent reccomended me to write a LOE(LETTER OF EXPLAINATION) EXPLAINing my case to the CO
> 
> SUBMITTED ALL ON 1ST SEP 2017
> 
> I TRY NOT TO GET WORRIED, AS I KNOW I AM GENUINE
> 
> EXPERTS where do you think my case stands in terms of getting a grant????



sir can you tell me from which organization did you get your qualifications assessed?
in order to get positive assessment (chef)..how many years qualification is required ?
and your qualification title?


----------



## sumitgupta22

singh_13 said:


> I don't know what these people carry insane attitude for, I paid her close to a lac and expect her to work together and clear my doubts, but these people behave as if they own us
> 
> Anyways, can you let me know if 10th and 12th Mark sheets are required always ?


No. If you have submitted birth certificate, 10th marksheet is not required. As the proof of secondry education, they are not at all required.


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> DIBP Monitors the forum and those who help,others get Direct grants
> 
> 
> I am hoping the same will continue when I apply for citizenship
> 
> 
> Cheers


Right. They have all the time in the world.


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> Please help
> 
> Chef subclass 189
> 
> Applied for visa on June 27th 2017
> 
> Co contact on 15th aug 2017
> He asked for all possible employment proofs(united kingdom(as I worked there) and India)
> 
> I could manage to get reference letters for the all companies
> 
> Bank statements from United kingdom was not possible, I tried my best to explain them(BANK) over the phone , but they said its not possible, for the bank staments In India , my salary I get cash in hand or self cheques(got a letter from the company for the same) and also gave my form 16
> 
> I did manage to send them my pay slips from the UK, reference letters, work visa stamp, national insurance card( UK),
> 
> Along with that my agent reccomended me to write a LOE(LETTER OF EXPLAINATION) EXPLAINing my case to the CO
> 
> SUBMITTED ALL ON 1ST SEP 2017
> 
> I TRY NOT TO GET WORRIED, AS I KNOW I AM GENUINE
> 
> EXPERTS where do you think my case stands in terms of getting a grant????


You should not worry in my opinion 
You are on a strong footing 
What's missing is very minor to what you have and should not be a hurdle

Relax and wait for CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

singh_13 said:


> I don't know what these people carry insane attitude for, I paid her close to a lac and expect her to work together and clear my doubts, but these people behave as if they own us
> 
> Anyways, can you let me know if 10th and 12th Mark sheets are required always ?


10 may be for proof of birth but definitely not 12. You can upload passport as date of birth proof so even 10th marksheet is not needed.


----------



## manpan18

cadimi said:


> Me too, have monitored immitracker and August grants are surprising. Seem DIBP have skipped May, June and July applicants lolz
> Congrats to all who got grants too! Enjoy your day guys!


They are trying to bring down their service standards that has been going through the roof.


----------



## manpan18

chvarma80 said:


> Just got the grant, I am shivering.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Congrats! A drink or two would help.


----------



## singh_13

sumitgupta22 said:


> No. If you have submitted birth certificate, 10th marksheet is not required. As the proof of secondry education, they are not at all required.


Thanks for this, but I haven't uploaded any separate birth proof, it is just passport which probably can be taken as birth proof ?


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> In my,opinion, The moment you start uploading documents directly, you are absolving the agent from all his responsibilities
> If I were your agent, I would wash my hands off your case and ask you to handle it directly henceforth
> But of course it depends on your relationship with the agent
> 
> I have no idea if you can actually do it or not, or any other repercussions, as I did not have an agent
> 
> The decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Agree with newbie. Also
1. 10th 12th marksheets are not really required
2. Worry about your PR and not what you have paid the agent. That money has gone from your pocket. Do what you feel is right for your application. Speak openly to the agent.


----------



## manpan18

singh_13 said:


> Thanks for this, but I haven't uploaded any separate birth proof, it is just passport which probably can be taken as birth proof ?


Yes. But its better if it is uploaded with that tag.


----------



## jithooos

singh_13 said:


> Thanks for this, but I haven't uploaded any separate birth proof, it is just passport which probably can be taken as birth proof ?




It's recommended that you submit birth certificate if available. Submitting your 10th grade certificate also doesn't hurt. After all it's to convince CO for the Claims we make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

achalbarla said:


> Better to publish their names after you get your grant so that others can stay away from these dodgy agents....


Pay the money and most of them turn dodgy!


----------



## sumitgupta22

singh_13 said:


> Thanks for this, but I haven't uploaded any separate birth proof, it is just passport which probably can be taken as birth proof ?


CO will definitely ask for additional birth proof. You must provide either Birth Certificate or 10th marksheet/certificate as additional age proof.


----------



## sumitgupta22

*Remaining Recommended documents*

Remaining Recommended documents:

For me it asks-

Health, Evidence of

For my wife it says recommended documents - 

Custody, Evidence of
Health, Evidence of

And, for my 5 years old daughter it asks -

Character, Evidence of
Custody, Evidence of
Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of

apart from these I have uploaded all. Should I ignore these?


----------



## Shashikv

sumitgupta22 said:


> Remaining Recommended documents:
> 
> For me it asks-
> 
> Health, Evidence of
> 
> For my wife it says recommended documents -
> 
> Custody, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> 
> And, for my 5 years old daughter it asks -
> 
> Character, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> 
> apart from these I have uploaded all. Should I ignore these?



I think you have uploaded all necessary documents.


----------



## Kevin22

I have a advanced diploma is hospitality (3 years). Got my assessment done from vetasses. I am not sir bhaijaan. You can call me kevin


----------



## singh_13

manpan18 said:


> Agree with newbie. Also
> 1. 10th 12th marksheets are not really required
> 2. Worry about your PR and not what you have paid the agent. That money has gone from your pocket. Do what you feel is right for your application. Speak openly to the agent.


uploaded, 10th mark sheet from my phone only. Don't care what she feels, will she receive a mail or something about this ? I hope documents got uploaded from two different IP address will not make any difference.

P.S. Feeling relieved now, birth evidence in too


----------



## yousufkhan

FVG said:


> And the grants are starting to dry up... ONLY 8 today!


-
yes bro. Grants are dried up. just 10 until now...


----------



## bvashisht

I am getting very anxious after getting access to my immi account. Thought i should be the first person to get the news rather then MARA break it to me. Yet no progress. Seems ANZSCO code is to blame. Don't see any grants for "263111" barring just few in last 1 week. 
Not sure if they are reluctant to issue grants for 263111 or what is an issue?


----------



## Kevin22

Thanks for the reply mate. Sigh of relief hoping for the grant


----------



## TravelWorld

yousufkhan said:


> -
> yes bro. Grants are dried up. just 10 until now...


As they say - no bull market continues forever


----------



## fugitive_4u

newbienz said:


> The fastest grant posted on the forum was with CO contact in 6 days
> 
> Applied 22 July
> Co contact 23 July for docs
> Uploaded docs 24 July
> Grant 28 July
> 
> So rework the above steps
> 
> Cheers


No need to rework mate, as I said, *within 28 days* for CO assignment, so it could be same day too.. Is it assigned by a superior or gets picked up by individual CO is a question mark. Some cases have been seen that CO contact was from Brisbane and Grant from Adelaide..


----------



## Rafai

TravelWorld said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> yes bro. Grants are dried up. just 10 until now...
> 
> 
> 
> As they say - no bull market continues forever
Click to expand...


10 is a good enough number actually especially since there were minimal grants issued since april. I am happy that there are atleast 10 reported everyday!


----------



## FVG

yousufkhan said:


> FVG said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the grants are starting to dry up... ONLY 8 today!
> 
> 
> 
> -
> yes bro. Grants are dried up. just 10 until now...
Click to expand...

I will try my best to move on with my life and forget about my application. These updates are killing me!


----------



## az1610

Kevin22 said:


> I have a advanced diploma is hospitality (3 years). Got my assessment done from vetasses. I am not sir bhaijaan. You can call me kevin


thanks a lot kevin,
you got 10 points for education? what about your experience..total years? 

secondly, for chef, a degree in hospitality is required or culinary diploma of 2 yours can also work?


----------



## Kevin22

Yes I think a diploma should suffice. Get hold of a consultant. ( a good one ). He will be the best person to advise. My work experience was 7 plus years when I did my assessment. Good luck to you. Get on with it before the rules change


----------



## joy79

Hi All, I need an urgent help. I have got a CO contact and she is asking me to provide a letter from my husband's college stating the medium was in English as proof for functional English. But I had attached his MBA certificate and transcript where the last page of the transcript clearly states that the medium of instruction, evaluation and exam is in English. Maybe CO hasn't seen the last page. I'm really worried as his college is in a different city and it's difficult to obtain one soon. Can I attach the transcript's last page stating that the 1st line says the medium is English? Or do y'all think I should somehow obtain the letter from college and not attach the transcript again? Please help.


----------



## TravelWorld

andreyx108b said:


> the column used to be there, but then analytics did not show any correlation whatsoever, so it has been hidden, to make adding a case quicker.


*Andrey* you must have noticed the number of people running into problems with their agents on this forum. Is it possible that when a person creates a case on MIT and if they are applying via agent then:

1. The name of the agent is taken along with the city/country of their office or the MARA ID (this info is not public)
2. Only when someone gets a grant that they give a rating and optional comment of their agent (this info is also not public)
3. There is a separate report which takes data from (1) and (2) above and gives a list of agent names by city/country along with their rating
4. Drilling down on a report perhaps shows anonymous comments

You could also send an initial email to all members with grants to update the said details if possible. We might have some decent data if a lot of people do that to start with!

This way nobody will have any privacy issues while agent related data will build overtime for the benefit of all?

:yo:


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



manpan18 said:


> Congrats! A drink or two would help.


I was carrying the bottle in my pocket literally!

Now I am perfect!


----------



## sobisw

newbienz said:


> DIBP Monitors the forum and those who help,others get Direct grants
> 
> 
> I am hoping the same will continue when I apply for citizenship
> 
> 
> Cheers


I told that in my last post. Newbienz, ur Karma did the trick for you and same for other 3 :yo:

Trying to get more active now to increase my Karma point :mod:


----------



## fugitive_4u

joy79 said:


> Hi All, I need an urgent help. I have got a CO contact and she is asking me to provide a letter from my husband's college stating the medium was in English as proof for functional English. But I had attached his MBA certificate and transcript where the last page of the transcript clearly states that the medium of instruction, evaluation and exam is in English. Maybe CO hasn't seen the last page. I'm really worried as his college is in a different city and it's difficult to obtain one soon. Can I attach the transcript's last page stating that the 1st line says the medium is English? Or do y'all think I should somehow obtain the letter from college and not attach the transcript again? Please help.


If the transcript says so clearly that Medium of Instruction was English, you may highlight the same, re-attach it and inform CO. Should be good enough


----------



## gaddam1

bvashisht said:


> I am getting very anxious after getting access to my immi account. Thought i should be the first person to get the news rather then MARA break it to me. Yet no progress. Seems ANZSCO code is to blame. Don't see any grants for "263111" barring just few in last 1 week.
> Not sure if they are reluctant to issue grants for 263111 or what is an issue?


Feeling Excited to inform you all, I have received grants to my family of 4 members.

Its been quite silent since the day i lodged my application and it took complete 5 months to have my application status moved from "Received" to "Grant."Being a onshore applicant, the wait was killing me and my patience was paid off today.

Now i am totally relaaaaaxed!

All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant


----------



## TravelWorld

gaddam1 said:


> Feeling Excited to inform you all, I have received grants to my family of 4 members.
> 
> Its been quite silent since the day i lodged my application and it took complete 5 months to have my application status moved from "Received" to "Grant."Being a onshore applicant, the wait was killing me and my patience was paid off today.
> 
> Now i am totally relaaaaaxed!
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant


Congratulations. Please update immi tracker :yo:


----------



## PANZIND

With some energetic forumites getting grant, I feel that phone is ringing less of this forum notifications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Total of 12 grants so far on immitracker. 

July & Aug 2017 grants are also there. Congrats to fellow members who got their grants today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

joy79 said:


> Hi All, I need an urgent help. I have got a CO contact and she is asking me to provide a letter from my husband's college stating the medium was in English as proof for functional English. But I had attached his MBA certificate and transcript where the last page of the transcript clearly states that the medium of instruction, evaluation and exam is in English. Maybe CO hasn't seen the last page. I'm really worried as his college is in a different city and it's difficult to obtain one soon. Can I attach the transcript's last page stating that the 1st line says the medium is English? Or do y'all think I should somehow obtain the letter from college and not attach the transcript again? Please help.


I think the reason why co asked for college letter is you have to prove he studied five years in English.MBA isn't a five years long course.you have to demonstrate a course which was 5 years long or you can submit letter from college that his medium was English.


----------



## yousufkhan

TravelWorld said:


> As they say - no bull market continues forever


Agreed!


----------



## NB

joy79 said:


> Hi All, I need an urgent help. I have got a CO contact and she is asking me to provide a letter from my husband's college stating the medium was in English as proof for functional English. But I had attached his MBA certificate and transcript where the last page of the transcript clearly states that the medium of instruction, evaluation and exam is in English. Maybe CO hasn't seen the last page. I'm really worried as his college is in a different city and it's difficult to obtain one soon. Can I attach the transcript's last page stating that the 1st line says the medium is English? Or do y'all think I should somehow obtain the letter from college and not attach the transcript again? Please help.


Attach the last page again highlighting the same but in the meantime start the process of getting the letter from the college in case the CO insists on a specific letter confirming the same

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan

bvashisht said:


> I am getting very anxious after getting access to my immi account. Thought i should be the first person to get the news rather then MARA break it to me. Yet no progress. Seems ANZSCO code is to blame. Don't see any grants for "263111" barring just few in last 1 week.
> Not sure if they are reluctant to issue grants for 263111 or what is an issue?


-
I have the same feeling


----------



## yousufkhan

Rafai said:


> 10 is a good enough number actually especially since there were minimal grants issued since april. I am happy that there are atleast 10 reported everyday!


-
Hmm,, something is better than nothing! :juggle:


----------



## yousufkhan

gaddam1 said:


> Feeling Excited to inform you all, I have received grants to my family of 4 members.
> 
> Its been quite silent since the day i lodged my application and it took complete 5 months to have my application status moved from "Received" to "Grant."Being a onshore applicant, the wait was killing me and my patience was paid off today.
> 
> Now i am totally relaaaaaxed!
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant


-
Many congratulations!


----------



## Mudasarabbas65

Visa Granted
Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
Subclass 189
Occupation external Auditor 
Invited 29 march 2017
Lodged visa 04-04-2017
Visa granted 07/09/2017


----------



## knagelli

Mudasarabbas65 said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
> Subclass 189
> Occupation external Auditor
> Invited 29 march 2017
> Lodged visa 04-04-2017
> Visa granted 07/09/2017




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

gaddam1 said:


> Feeling Excited to inform you all, I have received grants to my family of 4 members.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been quite silent since the day i lodged my application and it took complete 5 months to have my application status moved from "Received" to "Grant."Being a onshore applicant, the wait was killing me and my patience was paid off today.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i am totally relaaaaaxed!
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

Mudasarabbas65 said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
> Subclass 189
> Occupation external Auditor
> Invited 29 march 2017
> Lodged visa 04-04-2017
> Visa granted 07/09/2017


-
Congratulations! Update immitracker of you have put your case there


----------



## Mudasarabbas65

Thanks


----------



## sanu90

hello newbienz

I am not confident answering the following question

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Though I am an onshore applicant making my country of residence as Australia but the context of this question makes me think that Australia still cannot be my usual residence. And I should consider India to be my usual residence as I am from India.

With this in mind I am wondering if I should answer it as yes and write Australia under it.

Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Mudasarabbas65 said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
> Subclass 189
> Occupation external Auditor
> Invited 29 march 2017
> Lodged visa 04-04-2017
> Visa granted 07/09/2017


Congrats Mudasar.... Best of luck for future.


----------



## Mudasarabbas65

yousufkhan said:


> Mudasarabbas65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Granted
> Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
> Subclass 189
> Occupation external Auditor
> Invited 29 march 2017
> Lodged visa 04-04-2017
> Visa granted 07/09/2017
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Congratulations! Update immitracker of you have put your case there
Click to expand...

Thanks. Surely I will as I get home.


----------



## Mudasarabbas65

yousufkhan said:


> Mudasarabbas65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Granted
> Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
> Subclass 189
> Occupation external Auditor
> Invited 29 march 2017
> Lodged visa 04-04-2017
> Visa granted 07/09/2017
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Congratulations! Update immitracker of you have put your case there
Click to expand...




Shuaib Azhar said:


> Mudasarabbas65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Granted
> Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
> Subclass 189
> Occupation external Auditor
> Invited 29 march 2017
> Lodged visa 04-04-2017
> Visa granted 07/09/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mudasar.... Best of luck for future.[/QUOTE
> Thanks yousaf brother
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> hello newbienz
> 
> I am not confident answering the following question
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> Though I am an onshore applicant making my country of residence as Australia but the context of this question makes me think that Australia still cannot be my usual residence. And I should consider India to be my usual residence as I am from India.
> 
> With this in mind I am wondering if I should answer it as yes and write Australia under it.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks


The accepted definition for immigration purposes of usual country of residence is the place where you have been staying for the past 6 months or intend to stay for the next 6 months
So it will be Australia 
India is only your home country and nothing more 
This is the rule I have been following for all my visas and PR applications for the past decade and believe me there have been many

Still please do further due diligence and decide

Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

sdilshad said:


> I think the reason why co asked for college letter is you have to prove he studied five years in English.MBA isn't a five years long course.you have to demonstrate a course which was 5 years long or you can submit letter from college that his medium was English.


Continuous 5 years of Secondary education with all instructions were in English.
For Degree and higher degree only 2 years study certificate is sufficient.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## Shashikv

How many grants reported today ? Seems to be fewer as compared to last 2 days.


----------



## Nmonga32

Congratulations to all who got their grants today!


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## theone1111

*Advice needed*

Hello Experts

I have one query - Would appreciate if you can suggest me right way forward.

I have got my Australia PR grant and now starting to search Jobs in Australia.

I want to know if it is legal for me to go to Australia and continue working for my present employer in India till i get my new job in Australia?

I am not saying i am doing this already. Its just one of the thought which i want to know is legal OR Not?

Please advise.


----------



## NB

theone1111 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I have one query - Would appreciate if you can suggest me right way forward.
> 
> I have got my Australia PR grant and now starting to search Jobs in Australia.
> 
> I want to know if it is legal for me to go to Australia and continue working for my present employer in India till i get my new job in Australia?
> 
> I am not saying i am doing this already. Its just one of the thought which i want to know is legal OR Not?
> 
> Please advise.


There is no restrictions on you on working for anyone anywhere in the world sitting in Australia under 189
If you are under 190 then you would be violating the work in the state rule of 2 years

But note that you will have to declare the income earned in india also to the Australian tax authorities and pay tax on it

Cheers


----------



## joy79

Thanks to all who replied. You guys are the best! I'll upload the individual transcripts of his MBA and his degree and highlight all pages where the medium is mentioned. And in the meanwhile as suggested we'll start the process to obtain the letter from college as well. Hoping everything goes fine!


----------



## theone1111

newbienz said:


> There is no restrictions on you on working for anyone anywhere in the world sitting in Australia
> 
> But note that you will have to declare the income earned in india also to the Australian tax authorities and pay tax on it
> 
> Cheers


Wonderful. If its legal then i am happy to follow the tax procedure.

Would i require TFN before i land in Australia? Because its possible that i will start the work next day i land.


----------



## singh_13

hey guys I am try to open this immi tracker but I cant see any columns to the right. I can see columns upto "days to invite only". Does anybody know how to fix this ?


----------



## bvashisht

Wow!! Congratulations...This is good that 263111 is also getting considered for grants now. All the best for your future Bro....:yo:lane:
I have also applied for family (4 members). 






gaddam1 said:


> Feeling Excited to inform you all, I have received grants to my family of 4 members.
> 
> Its been quite silent since the day i lodged my application and it took complete 5 months to have my application status moved from "Received" to "Grant."Being a onshore applicant, the wait was killing me and my patience was paid off today.
> 
> Now i am totally relaaaaaxed!
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant


----------



## theone1111

newbienz said:


> There is no restrictions on you on working for anyone anywhere in the world sitting in Australia under 189
> If you are under 190 then you would be violating the work in the state rule of 2 years
> 
> But note that you will have to declare the income earned in india also to the Australian tax authorities and pay tax on it
> 
> Cheers


Wonderful. I am having 189 VISA.
If its legal then i am happy to follow the tax procedure.

Would i require TFN before i land in Australia? Because its possible that i will start the work next day i land.


----------



## kaushik_91

jayng28 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im so relaxed now, I just got the grant this morning 7/9/17 for Accountant 189, here is my timeline
> 
> Invitation : 29/3/17
> lodged : 9/4/17
> CO contact: 19/4/17
> replied to CO: 18/5/17
> Grant: 7/9/17
> 
> Thanks to all of you in the forum for support and I wish everyone would get your grant soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

theone1111 said:


> Wonderful. I am having 189 VISA.
> If its legal then i am happy to follow the tax procedure.
> 
> Would i require TFN before i land in Australia? Because its possible that i will start the work next day i land.


Apply for TFN on the day you land
It's an online simple process

Cheers


----------



## theone1111

newbienz said:


> Apply for TFN on the day you land
> It's an online simple process
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NewbieNZ

Would appreciate if you can share few more pointers which might help me on my arrival. I know the list might be endless but if you can just point out 3-4 imp things.


----------



## NB

theone1111 said:


> Thanks NewbieNZ
> 
> Would appreciate if you can share few more pointers which might help me on my arrival. I know the list might be endless but if you can just point out 3-4 imp things.


I don't know if you want to rent a house or share accommodation?

If you are looking to rent then book a Airbnb for a month as you will easily take that much time to finalise a rental agreement 

Buy a sim and plan which allows unlimited calls to india free

Apply for Medicare card ASAP

Follow the local rules cultures and customs and especially don't drink and drive

Arrange to convert your driving license to Australian.
You will have only 6 months. Get the DL extract from india with you

This is what comes to mind

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Mudasarabbas65 said:


> Visa Granted
> Thanks everyone for giving valuable information and support. I have been a silent reader of this forum and now I am feeling great joy to inform you guys that I have got grant letters for me and my wife just an hour ago. My timeline is as follows
> Subclass 189
> Occupation external Auditor
> Invited 29 march 2017
> Lodged visa 04-04-2017
> Visa granted 07/09/2017


Congratulations Bhai....May Allah bless u with all success in Aussie land


----------



## hasansins

*Granted*

I received happy news from my agent! I sincerely thank all of the expatforum and myimmitracker community. Especially Andrey for creating such a website that helps people to endure more. Cheers fellas!:yo:


----------



## AjBee

Hi All,

Wanted some advice on my case.

Applied on 19th April 2017 and have been waiting since with status as "Received". My case entails 5 orgs out of which the 1st two are closed. I had submitted an SD for both these orgs. I worked in the 1st company for 7 years out of which only 6 months fell in the last 10 years. I have two complications which I am listing below:

1. The person who provided the SD for the 1st company has recently expired. Do I need to inform DIBP of the same? Do I provide another SD from another colleague?
2. My job profile at my current company changed after I applied and I no longer fall under the same job code that I had applied under. I had claimed 1.5 years work ex from this company. Should I inform DIBP of this change or wait for them to contact and ask?

Inputs appreciated...


----------



## sanu90

Hello Newbienz

Should I wait for the change to reflect in my PTE score report and then lodge the visa?

Or should I go ahead with lodging and uploading the rest of the documents?

Note: I have already sent the PTE score report to the department long back

Thanks


----------



## irahulbishnoi

Hi Guys

I have been following this thread from over a month now. I just got my CO contact from adelaide office. My CO is Sarah. She asked me to send the evidence of Australian Study which I uploaded already with the application. Anyways I Re-uploaded it today one more time. Does anyone have any ideas how long it will take her to get back to me? How long you guys waited after CO contact?

My details & Timeline:
261313 - Software Engineer (Onshore)
PTE 20pts
Work Exp 0pts
EOI 19/07/2017 (70 points)
Indian & Australian PCC, Medicals done prior to lodging visa July 2017
Invitation 09/08/2017
Applied 09/08/2017
Docs uploaded 09/08/2017 (All Docs with Form 80)
CO contact(Adelaide) 07/09/2018 - Asked to Re-upload Australian study evidence


----------



## Jatinder582

What is average processing time now days for 261311 with 65 points, waiting for Grant since Apr'17. I heard it's now 7 to 11 months, Does anyone has info?


----------



## rvd

Jatinder582 said:


> What is average processing time now days for 261311 with 65 points, waiting for Grant since Apr'17. I heard it's now 7 to 11 months, Does anyone has info?


Irrespective of the job code and points current official waiting times are 11 to 15 months.. 

But depends on your case and documents provided you may get earlier.

New processing times are expected to be lesser..


----------



## rvd

ajaysbhatia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted some advice on my case.
> 
> Applied on 19th April 2017 and have been waiting since with status as "Received". My case entails 5 orgs out of which the 1st two are closed. I had submitted an SD for both these orgs. I worked in the 1st company for 7 years out of which only 6 months fell in the last 10 years. I have two complications which I am listing below:
> 
> 1. The person who provided the SD for the 1st company has recently expired. Do I need to inform DIBP of the same? Do I provide another SD from another colleague?
> 2. My job profile at my current company changed after I applied and I no longer fall under the same job code that I had applied under. I had claimed 1.5 years work ex from this company. Should I inform DIBP of this change or wait for them to contact and ask?
> 
> Inputs appreciated...


Inform DIBP about both the changes.. Possible get a letter from the company..


----------



## AjBee

rvd said:


> Inform DIBP about both the changes.. Possible get a letter from the company..


I suppose you mean letter from company reg. profile change?

Do you think I should provide another SD for my 1st company or do I just inform using "Update us"?


----------



## gaps.jaini

newbienz said:


> Arrange to convert your driving license to Australian.
> You will have only 6 months. Get the DL extract from india with you
> 
> Cheers


Is it 6 or 3 months? I think that you get 3 months to convert your overseas license to Australian once you become PR.


----------



## gaps.jaini

irahulbishnoi said:


> Applied 09/08/2017


Great, good to know that CO contacted you. I too applied on 9th and front-loaded all the docs (but not faster than you). I hope to see some light soon. 

All the best.


----------



## rvd

ajaysbhatia said:


> I suppose you mean letter from company reg. profile change?
> 
> Do you think I should provide another SD for my 1st company or do I just inform using "Update us"?


It is better to get a reference letter from HR. If not possible you can provide SD.
Letter from HR for profile change also does the job.

How different is your profile. Is entirely changes from your earlier assessed profile. 

For skilled migration CO are keen about the roles played..


----------



## sumitgupta22

hasansins said:


> I received happy news from my agent! I sincerely thank all of the expatforum and myimmitracker community. Especially Andrey for creating such a website that helps people to endure more. Cheers fellas!:yo:


Congratulations


----------



## kv7193

Hey guys,

Another 'silent' follower here becoming active now.

Want to say congrats and well done to everyone who got their visas so far 

Any May 2017 lodged visa applicants here? 

As an onshore, lodged visa applicant, who hasn't heard back from a CO....I am trying not to get too concerned....Any one in the same boat as me?


----------



## AjBee

ajaysbhatia said:


> I suppose you mean letter from company reg. profile change?
> 
> Do you think I should provide another SD for my 1st company or do I just inform using "Update us"?


Also, will the change in job profile affect my case? I am now into a marketing profile which is not in the SOL but in the STSOL.


----------



## mariner86

kv7193 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Another 'silent' follower here becoming active now.
> 
> Want to say congrats and well done to everyone who got their visas so far
> 
> Any May 2017 lodged visa applicants here?
> 
> As an onshore, lodged visa applicant, who hasn't heard back from a CO....I am trying not to get too concerned....Any one in the same boat as me?


another 'silent spectator' here haha.I applied in May and still waiting.


----------



## AjBee

rvd said:


> It is better to get a reference letter from HR. If not possible you can provide SD.
> Letter from HR for profile change also does the job.
> 
> How different is your profile. Is entirely changes from your earlier assessed profile.
> 
> For skilled migration CO are keen about the roles played..


I had been assessed for ICT Business Analyst (SOL). My new profile is in Marketing (STSOL) but in the same company. So yes, it is very different from earlier.


----------



## Omahzebo

Good day guys 

Please what is the best way to the following;

"Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for skilled migration point test?"


----------



## irahulbishnoi

gaps.jaini said:


> Great, good to know that CO contacted you. I too applied on 9th and front-loaded all the docs (but not faster than you). I hope to see some light soon.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best.




Best of luck. I think document I uploaded might got corrupted in system or something. Otherwise, today was the grant day for me looking at trends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omahzebo

Hi Exparts

Please what is the best way to answer the following question? 

"Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for skilled migration point test?"


----------



## knagelli

hasansins said:


> I received happy news from my agent! I sincerely thank all of the expatforum and myimmitracker community. Especially Andrey for creating such a website that helps people to endure more. Cheers fellas!:yo:




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

Aslam o Alikum 
Hello to all

Alhamdullilah finally i got my grant on 5th Sep at 5.36am Saudi Time .Thanks for all the support and help via this forum and Sultan Bro.my Timeline is as below
Civil Engr 189
Lodged : 16 March 2017
CO Contact : For a small Correction of date in PCC from Hijri calendar to georgian calendar 27March & I Corrected it in 3 days
JOb verificatin : 2 May 2017
Grant : 5 Sep 2017

Now i want experts opinion on the following problem i am facing
My Old passport on which i applied had expiry on Oct 2017 & I got my new passport two days back. for passport renewal i applied on 2Aug but got it 2 days back.My grant is as per Old passport how I can get it updated.
thanks & Regards


----------



## NB

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Aslam o Alikum
> Hello to all
> 
> Alhamdullilah finally i got my grant on 5th Sep at 5.36am Saudi Time .Thanks for all the support and help via this forum and Sultan Bro.my Timeline is as below
> Civil Engr 189
> Lodged : 16 March 2017
> CO Contact : For a small Correction of date in PCC from Hijri calendar to georgian calendar 27March & I Corrected it in 3 days
> JOb verificatin : 2 May 2017
> Grant : 5 Sep 2017
> 
> Now i want experts opinion on the following problem i am facing
> My Old passport on which i applied had expiry on Oct 2017 & I got my new passport two days back. for passport renewal i applied on 2Aug but got it 2 days back.My grant is as per Old passport how I can get it updated.
> thanks & Regards


Just go to Immiaccount 

You will find the link 
Update us
Under that you will find the link for new passport number

Enter the new passport number there and after a few minutes check in VEVO if it's updated or not

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan

Omahzebo said:


> Hi Exparts
> 
> Please what is the best way to answer the following question?
> 
> "Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for skilled migration point test?"


-

Simply write "Yes" if you have a positive assessment.


----------



## Omahzebo

yousufkhan said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Exparts
> 
> Please what is the best way to answer the following question?
> 
> "Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for skilled migration point test?"
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Simply write "Yes" if you have a positive assessment.
Click to expand...

Thank you but I read somewhere that if you have only studied overseas (outside australia) you should write "No" otherwise "yes" if you have any education in australia... I am a bit confused..


----------



## Omahzebo

Omahzebo said:


> yousufkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Exparts
> 
> Please what is the best way to answer the following question?
> 
> "Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for skilled migration point test?"
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Simply write "Yes" if you have a positive assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you but I read somewhere that if you have only studied overseas (outside australia) you should write "No" otherwise "yes" if you have any education in australia... I am a bit confused..
Click to expand...

Hi Newbienz, what's your advise on this?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Omahzebo said:


> Thank you but I read somewhere that if you have only studied overseas (outside australia) you should write "No" otherwise "yes" if you have any education in australia... I am a bit confused..


Yes, your understanding is correct. This is applicable for Australian Study only. You should write No, if you do not have Australian education.


----------



## Omahzebo

sumitgupta22 said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you but I read somewhere that if you have only studied overseas (outside australia) you should write "No" otherwise "yes" if you have any education in australia... I am a bit confused..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your understanding is correct. This is applicable for Australian Study only. You should write No, if you do not have Australian education.
Click to expand...

Sumitgupta22 thank you for the response. 

I need your advise on how to respond to this... I was refused a UK visitor visa in 2013 because the visa officer wasn't satisfied with my income, in 2014 and 2016 respectively, i was refused US visitor visa because the visa officer said I don't have sufficient document to back my return to my home country. 

Please do I indicate this in my form 80 and 1221? And how do I put it down in the forms? 

Also does it have any implications on my visa 189 application? 

Please I need your expert advise.


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi Members,

I have submitted my 189 VISA application from India (spouse included) on 16-Aug-2017 (I got invite on 13-Jul with 70 points). We have completed medicals on 5-Aug-17 and currently the status in IMMI account shows the below message.

“Health clearance provided – no action required.”

However, during the medicals, we had disclosed that my spouse was/is currently in medication related to Rheumatoid arthritis which was active a year ago, and is in remission now. We have observed that the hospital staff had mentioned “1yr RA ” on the HAP medical file.

Could someone share any thoughts how this may impact the VISA application and what could Case officer may ask further?

We have not attached any other documents related to Medicals, other than mentioning the HAP id in the application.

Thanks,


----------



## sumitgupta22

Omahzebo said:


> Sumitgupta22 thank you for the response.
> 
> I need your advise on how to respond to this... I was refused a UK visitor visa in 2013 because the visa officer wasn't satisfied with my income, in 2014 and 2016 respectively, i was refused US visitor visa because the visa officer said I don't have sufficient document to back my return to my home country.
> 
> Please do I indicate this in my form 80 and 1221? And how do I put it down in the forms?
> 
> Also does it have any implications on my visa 189 application?
> 
> Please I need your expert advise.


In my opinion, you shouldn't hide any information. Als, I don't think that mentioning these VISA refusals will have adverse effect on your application. Although, it might face strict scrutiny. 

But this is just my opinion, I will let experts comment on this.


----------



## sumitgupta22

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 VISA application from India (spouse included) on 16-Aug-2017 (I got invite on 13-Jul with 70 points). We have completed medicals on 5-Aug-17 and currently the status in IMMI account shows the below message.
> 
> “Health clearance provided – no action required.”
> 
> However, during the medicals, we had disclosed that my spouse was/is currently in medication related to Rheumatoid arthritis which was active a year ago, and is in remission now. We have observed that the hospital staff had mentioned “1yr RA ” on the HAP medical file.
> 
> Could someone share any thoughts how this may impact the VISA application and what could Case officer may ask further?
> 
> We have not attached any other documents related to Medicals, other than mentioning the HAP id in the application.
> 
> Thanks,


You should not worry about this as no further tests required at the time of medicals. However, there might be a situation that CO asks you for another test, or form to fill. But more than this, I don't see an issue.


----------



## markymark5

sumitgupta22 said:


> In my opinion, you shouldn't hide any information. Als, I don't think that mentioning these VISA refusals will have adverse effect on your application. Although, it might face strict scrutiny.
> 
> But this is just my opinion, I will let experts comment on this.


Or a MARA agent will help you on this because its a complicated matter.

Ipinadala mula sa Huawei BLL-L22 gamit ang Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Omahzebo said:


> Hi Newbienz, what's your advise on this?


Where are you filling this information & What is the Q number ?

Cheers


----------



## Omahzebo

newbienz said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Newbienz, what's your advise on this?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you filling this information?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

SkillSelect .... the data page before you proceed to visa payment


----------



## NB

Omahzebo said:


> SkillSelect .... the data page before you proceed to visa payment


You mean Immiaccount 

Page number ?


----------



## rvd

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 VISA application from India (spouse included) on 16-Aug-2017 (I got invite on 13-Jul with 70 points). We have completed medicals on 5-Aug-17 and currently the status in IMMI account shows the below message.
> 
> “Health clearance provided – no action required.”
> 
> However, during the medicals, we had disclosed that my spouse was/is currently in medication related to Rheumatoid arthritis which was active a year ago, and is in remission now. We have observed that the hospital staff had mentioned “1yr RA ” on the HAP medical file.
> 
> Could someone share any thoughts how this may impact the VISA application and what could Case officer may ask further?
> 
> We have not attached any other documents related to Medicals, other than mentioning the HAP id in the application.
> 
> Thanks,



“Health clearance provided – no action required.” is the final status with regards to the medicals..

I hope this is not a major problem and it won't have any implication on your visa grant.

All the best


----------



## Omahzebo

newbienz said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SkillSelect .... the data page before you proceed to visa payment
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Immiaccount
> 
> Page number ?
Click to expand...

Page 12 of 20


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

kv7193 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Another 'silent' follower here becoming active now.
> 
> Want to say congrats and well done to everyone who got their visas so far
> 
> Any May 2017 lodged visa applicants here?
> 
> As an onshore, lodged visa applicant, who hasn't heard back from a CO....I am trying not to get too concerned....Any one in the same boat as me?


Lodged on 11th May 2017, one CO contact on 14th Jul 2017. Total silence since then. We are in same boat.


----------



## adithya.avrs

sumitgupta22 said:


> You should not worry about this as no further tests required at the time of medicals. However, there might be a situation that CO asks you for another test, or form to fill. But more than this, I don't see an issue.


Thanks for the reply. Could you please suggest what kind of form or documents that CO may ask.


----------



## sanu90

Omahzebo said:


> Page 12 of 20


You should say yes only if you meet the following:

Type of Qualification: You must complete a degree, diploma or trade qualification. Masters, graduate diplomas and PhDs are considered degrees and so may be counted towards the 2 year study requirement.

CRICOS registration: The courses completed must be on the approved list of courses for international students (CRICOS). There can be issues if your course or educational institution is deregistered prior to completion of your studies.

Two Academic Years: this is defined as being at least 92 weeks according to the CRICOS registration of the courses.

16 Month Duration: the course must take at least 16 months of study in Australia from the beginning of the course till completion.

English Medium: All instruction must be in English. There can be issues with this requirement in the case of translation/interpreting qualifications.

Compliance with Visa Conditions: Study must be in compliance with visa conditions to count towards the 2-year study requirement. This will not in general be an issue if you are studying in Australia on a student visa, but could be an issue if you are studying on a visa with restricted study rights.


----------



## NB

Omahzebo said:


> Page 12 of 20


I filled it as NO as I did not study in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## sidneysaad

Liloss said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> No they haven't advised us to wait. We were just waiting to do them all together (including the new baby) as we have to travel 2 hours to the hospital and 2 hours back. Would you recommend we do ours first and then wait for CO to request new baby's one? Should I press 'information provided' button after we have our medicals?
> 
> Thanks for your help



You can wait for the CO to add the baby and then do the medical or get wife's medical done. It's your choice. He will be adding the baby so don't worry. It might take a little time


----------



## Rafai

Omahzebo said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you but I read somewhere that if you have only studied overseas (outside australia) you should write "No" otherwise "yes" if you have any education in australia... I am a bit confused..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your understanding is correct. This is applicable for Australian Study only. You should write No, if you do not have Australian education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sumitgupta22 thank you for the response.
> 
> I need your advise on how to respond to this... I was refused a UK visitor visa in 2013 because the visa officer wasn't satisfied with my income, in 2014 and 2016 respectively, i was refused US visitor visa because the visa officer said I don't have sufficient document to back my return to my home country.
> 
> Please do I indicate this in my form 80 and 1221? And how do I put it down in the forms?
> 
> Also does it have any implications on my visa 189 application?
> 
> Please I need your expert advise.
Click to expand...

Don't worry as long as it is not due to criminal activity it should not have any negative impact on your application. My MARA agent has dealt with many such cases and assured us that it was nothing to worry about. I have read various older forums where members have received their grants in such cases without any complications. As long as you are honest and open about your history keep calm.


----------



## sumitgupta22

adithya.avrs said:


> Thanks for the reply. Could you please suggest what kind of form or documents that CO may ask.


I wouldn't worry about CO contact now as status is Health Clearance Provided. 
The form which I mentioned was I believe for the ones (especially the kids) that have TB. The form is 815. For you, I don't think that is applicable.


----------



## NB

Liloss said:


> Hi newbienz
> 
> No they haven't advised us to wait. We were just waiting to do them all together (including the new baby) as we have to travel 2 hours to the hospital and 2 hours back. Would you recommend we do ours first and then wait for CO to request new baby's one? Should I press 'information provided' button after we have our medicals?
> 
> Thanks for your help


In my opinion your visa processing is on hold till such time that you submit your wife medicals and they are cleared.
Your baby HAP ID will not Be generated 

In my opinion you have to get your wife medicals done and once they are showing as no further action required, press the IP button, to get the processing rolling again

Do recheck as I am advising this based on logic, not on experience 

Cheers


----------



## paarth

Got my grant today! Gsm Adelaide! 5:47 pm Aest.

EOi 4 August
ITA 9 August
All Documents 10 August
Telecommunication Network Engineer
Sep 7 Direct Grant.


----------



## Mani83

hi can you please let know how was your employment verification done? email? call? or personal visit be AHC?


----------



## Panda112

There was a case in 2014 where something similar happened. I had found a post on spouse's visa thread.
The recommendation was same, go on with both of your medicals, and press the IP (optionally, you may upload hospital's receipt or medical completion confirmation). Until you press that IP button, CO won't be notified and until CO is notified he/she cannot add another another applicant (your baby).



newbienz said:


> In my opinion your visa processing is on hold till such time that you submit your wife medicals and they are cleared.
> Your baby HAP ID will not Be generated
> 
> In my opinion you have to get your wife medicals done and once they are showing as no further action required, press the IP button, to get the processing rolling again
> 
> Do recheck as I am advising this based on logic, not on experience
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Liloss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi newbienz
> 
> No they haven't advised us to wait. We were just waiting to do them all together (including the new baby) as we have to travel 2 hours to the hospital and 2 hours back. Would you recommend we do ours first and then wait for CO to request new baby's one? Should I press 'information provided' button after we have our medicals?
> 
> Thanks for your help
Click to expand...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

paarth said:


> Got my grant today! Gsm Adelaide! 5:47 pm Aest.
> 
> EOi 4 August
> ITA 9 August
> All Documents 10 August
> Telecommunication Network Engineer
> Sep 7 Direct Grant.


Finally someone with Occupation code 263312 got direct grant. Congrats fellow Telecom Engineer.


----------



## Omahzebo

Rafai said:


> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omahzebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you but I read somewhere that if you have only studied overseas (outside australia) you should write "No" otherwise "yes" if you have any education in australia... I am a bit confused..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your understanding is correct. This is applicable for Australian Study only. You should write No, if you do not have Australian education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sumitgupta22 thank you for the response.
> 
> I need your advise on how to respond to this... I was refused a UK visitor visa in 2013 because the visa officer wasn't satisfied with my income, in 2014 and 2016 respectively, i was refused US visitor visa because the visa officer said I don't have sufficient document to back my return to my home country.
> 
> Please do I indicate this in my form 80 and 1221? And how do I put it down in the forms?
> 
> Also does it have any implications on my visa 189 application?
> 
> Please I need your expert advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry as long as it is not due to criminal activity it should not have any negative impact on your application. My MARA agent has dealt with many such cases and assured us that it was nothing to worry about. I have read various older forums where members have received their grants in such cases without any complications. As long as you are honest and open about your history keep calm.
Click to expand...


Thanks Rafai. I appreciate


----------



## manuks007

Congrats to all who got their Visa granted.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

paarth said:


> Got my grant today! Gsm Adelaide! 5:47 pm Aest.
> 
> EOi 4 August
> ITA 9 August
> All Documents 10 August
> Telecommunication Network Engineer
> Sep 7 Direct Grant.


Congratulations mate ! All the very best.


----------



## Panda112

For all those are waiting, I'd like to end the day on a few positive deductions.

As per immitracker:


Less than 1/4 th into September and we have already seen larger number of grants than any month in 2017 (arguably since 2014, but possibly many weren't aware of immitracker back then)
Large proportion of grant we have been seeing are backlogs being cleared (I know, I know, we all are jealous of those quick grants, but for now, let's be happy for a torrent of grants)
For a few days, we can expect April applications being cleared along with some older ones.
At this pace (20-40 grants per day), I expect finalization of most applications till June by the end of September. Some complicated ones may remain as exceptions


Best of luck to all for their grant.
Peace out.


----------



## cadimi

kv7193 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Another 'silent' follower here becoming active now.
> 
> Want to say congrats and well done to everyone who got their visas so far
> 
> Any May 2017 lodged visa applicants here?
> 
> As an onshore, lodged visa applicant, who hasn't heard back from a CO....I am trying not to get too concerned....Any one in the same boat as me?


Same mate but offshore.
I reckon DIBP has been still clearing Mar and Apr applicants although there have been a number of grants for Jul and Aug but the trend is quite obvious now: clearing backlogs from 2016 to Apr. There's a lot of people from Mar and April awaiting, and to compare with May it's overwhelming as counted in Immitracker.
Just my speculation. Anxious and nervous too.


----------



## cadimi

paarth said:


> Got my grant today! Gsm Adelaide! 5:47 pm Aest.
> 
> EOi 4 August
> ITA 9 August
> All Documents 10 August
> Telecommunication Network Engineer
> Sep 7 Direct Grant.


Congrats mate!
But you received the grant at 5:47pm Australian Eastern time? Thought DIBP officers would dismiss before 4:30pm at the latest.


----------



## sara26

I am April applicant 
Still awaiting!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Omahzebo

cadimi said:


> paarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today! Gsm Adelaide! 5:47 pm Aest.
> 
> EOi 4 August
> ITA 9 August
> All Documents 10 August
> Telecommunication Network Engineer
> Sep 7 Direct Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate!
> But you received the grant at 5:47pm Australian Eastern time? Thought DIBP officers would dismiss before 4:30pm at the latest.
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## manuks007

Guys,

I am really worried now. Even in the past 2-3 days of tsunami of grants I still havent got mine. I submitted my Visa application on Jan 26th 2017 and CO contacted me asking for PCC of me and my wife. It was provided and after that there is no communication from the CO till now and the status is 'Assessment in Progress' from then. 

I have applied through a MARA agent. As there was no update from the CO I asked my agent to contact them. He dropped them a mail on July 27th(exactly after 6 months from visa lodge) and they havent responded to it till now. 

This wait is killing me. When there were a lot of Visa grants in the last 2-3 days I hoped mine will also come and I was not able to catch a good sleep due to this. In the middle of the night I wake up and check if there is any mail from my agent or if there is any change in immiaccount status.

Could you please suggest me if anything can be done from my end to speed up the process? Hope you understand how worried I am as people who applied much later than me also started receiving their grants. 

I was in Brazil for almost two years and the PCC I received from Brazil is in Portuguese language which I translated with the help of a official translator. Can this be the reason why they are delaying it?

My timelines are as given below.

ACS - 05 Dec 2016
PTE - 30 Dec 2016(Superior)
EOI submission date - 04 Jan 2017(75 points)
EOI invitation date - 18 Jan 2017 
Application Lodged - 26 Jan 2017
CO contact - 14 Feb 2017 asking for PCC

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## sidneysaad

manuks007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am really worried now. Even in the past 2-3 days of tsunami of grants I still havent got mine. I submitted my Visa application on Jan 26th 2017 and CO contacted me asking for PCC of me and my wife. It was provided and after that there is no communication from the CO till now and the status is 'Assessment in Progress' from then.
> 
> I have applied through a MARA agent. As there was no update from the CO I asked my agent to contact them. He dropped them a mail on July 27th(exactly after 6 months from visa lodge) and they havent responded to it till now.
> 
> This wait is killing me. When there were a lot of Visa grants in the last 2-3 days I hoped mine will also come and I was not able to catch a good sleep due to this. In the middle of the night I wake up and check if there is any mail from my agent or if there is any change in immiaccount status.
> 
> Could you please suggest me if anything can be done from my end to speed up the process? Hope you understand how worried I am as people who applied much later than me also started receiving their grants.
> 
> I was in Brazil for almost two years and the PCC I received from Brazil is in Portuguese language which I translated with the help of a official translator. Can this be the reason why they are delaying it?
> 
> My timelines are as given below.
> 
> ACS - 05 Dec 2016
> PTE - 30 Dec 2016(Superior)
> EOI submission date - 04 Jan 2017(75 points)
> EOI invitation date - 18 Jan 2017
> Application Lodged - 26 Jan 2017
> CO contact - 14 Feb 2017 asking for PCC
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Don't worry and have patience, I am sure you will get your grant in September. Dair Ayad, durust ayad


----------



## cadimi

manuks007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am really worried now. Even in the past 2-3 days of tsunami of grants I still havent got mine. I submitted my Visa application on Jan 26th 2017 and CO contacted me asking for PCC of me and my wife. It was provided and after that there is no communication from the CO till now and the status is 'Assessment in Progress' from then.
> 
> I have applied through a MARA agent. As there was no update from the CO I asked my agent to contact them. He dropped them a mail on July 27th(exactly after 6 months from visa lodge) and they havent responded to it till now.
> 
> This wait is killing me. When there were a lot of Visa grants in the last 2-3 days I hoped mine will also come and I was not able to catch a good sleep due to this. In the middle of the night I wake up and check if there is any mail from my agent or if there is any change in immiaccount status.
> 
> Could you please suggest me if anything can be done from my end to speed up the process? Hope you understand how worried I am as people who applied much later than me also started receiving their grants.
> 
> I was in Brazil for almost two years and the PCC I received from Brazil is in Portuguese language which I translated with the help of a official translator. Can this be the reason why they are delaying it?
> 
> My timelines are as given below.
> 
> ACS - 05 Dec 2016
> PTE - 30 Dec 2016(Superior)
> EOI submission date - 04 Jan 2017(75 points)
> EOI invitation date - 18 Jan 2017
> Application Lodged - 26 Jan 2017
> CO contact - 14 Feb 2017 asking for PCC
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Hi manu,
Is there anything in your documents that might be causing the delay? Like complexity of employment (more than 1 company and unable to contact etc.).
Anyway, there are still a number of applicants even from 2016 just received grants this week so let's hope for the best.


----------



## shwetafu

Desperately waiting for April applicants!! I hope next week is our turn.. lodged on 26th April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurimaan

Hello Mates,

First of all, congrats to all who got their grants.
I just checked all those applicants who received grants 65 and above.
Does it really depend on the scores on which we applied.
I applied on 5th June 2017 and no CO assigned so far.
I saw another Telecom Network Engineer received his direct grant within 30 days.


Timeline:
Telecom Network Engineer.
ITA : 10 May 2017
Visa Loged: 5 Jun 2017
All documents including medicals and PCC lodged by 17 Jun 2017
Waiting for Grant/CO contact.

Regards
Gurimaan


----------



## vikmi2017

I am very excited to share the news that I got 4 emails of Grant for me and my family.Thanks all the members and experts for knowledge sharing and advice .Only thing is that they have given IED as 2-Nov-2017 even though medical and PCC were done in Feb and Apr 2017 .So I was expecting IED to be around Feb 2018 so had planned that way.But now its 2-Nov-2017 so please advise and logic behind this IED




ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI (189) :5-Feb-2017
PCC- 24-Feb 2017
ITA : 15-Mar-2017
189 Visa Lodge : 3-APR-2017
Medical- End of apr-2017
CO Contact -1-Jun-2017
IP : 5-Jun-2017
Grant : 7-Sep-2017 
IED- 2-Nov-2017


----------



## manuks007

cadimi said:


> Hi manu,
> Is there anything in your documents that might be causing the delay? Like complexity of employment (more than 1 company and unable to contact etc.).
> Anyway, there are still a number of applicants even from 2016 just received grants this week so let's hope for the best.


In my entire career I have worked with only two companies. I am not able to understand what is causing the delay and to make matters worse they are not even responding to our mails. As of now the only thing that comes to my mind is my Brazil PCC which was in Portuguese and was tranlsated to English using an official translator. Can this be the reason they are delaying it?


----------



## Rafai

vikmi2017 said:


> I am very excited to share the news that I got 4 emails of Grant for me and my family.Thanks all the members and experts for knowledge sharing and advice .Only thing is that they have given IED as 2-Nov-2017 even though medical and PCC were done in Feb and Apr 2017 .So I was expecting IED to be around Feb 2018 so had planned that way.But now its 2-Nov-2017 so please advise and logic behind this IED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> EOI (189) :5-Feb-2017
> PCC- 24-Feb 2017
> ITA : 15-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge : 3-APR-2017
> Medical- End of apr-2017
> CO Contact -1-Jun-2017
> IP : 5-Jun-2017
> Grant : 7-Sep-2017
> IED- 2-Nov-2017



Did you fill form 815?


----------



## gurimaan

CONGRATS !!!!

What was the score you applied with ? 65+

Best Wishes
Gurimaan


----------



## manuks007

gurimaan said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> First of all, congrats to all who got their grants.
> I just checked all those applicants who received grants 65 and above.
> Does it really depend on the scores on which we applied.
> I applied on 5th June 2017 and no CO assigned so far.
> I saw another Telecom Network Engineer received his direct grant within 30 days.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> Telecom Network Engineer.
> ITA : 10 May 2017
> Visa Loged: 5 Jun 2017
> All documents including medicals and PCC lodged by 17 Jun 2017
> Waiting for Grant/CO contact.
> 
> Regards
> Gurimaan


It is a myth. I have 75 points and I applied in Jan 2017 and still no grant.


----------



## manuks007

theone1111 said:


> Thanks NewbieNZ
> 
> Would appreciate if you can share few more pointers which might help me on my arrival. I know the list might be endless but if you can just point out 3-4 imp things.


This would be of some help to everyone.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-do-your-first-entry-australia-global-migration-solutions


----------



## Shashikv

manuks007 said:


> It is a myth. I have 75 points and I applied in Jan 2017 and still no grant.


There are no set rules for processing order.Have patience it will come soon.


----------



## ihaveadream

It seems like DIBP is skipping the 221111, even there were no invites since April (until 31 June)...


----------



## Panda112

You'll get there soon. I believe either this week or next week if all of your documents are sent.



shwetafu said:


> Desperately waiting for April applicants!! I hope next week is our turn.. lodged on 26th April
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Panda112 said:


> You'll get there soon. I believe either this week or next week if all of your documents are sent.




I am still waiting since Feb'17. Dunno whats taking so long. One reason for sure is Brisbane office. Rest i dunno!


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## cadimi

manuks007 said:


> In my entire career I have worked with only two companies. I am not able to understand what is causing the delay and to make matters worse they are not even responding to our mails. As of now the only thing that comes to my mind is my Brazil PCC which was in Portuguese and was tranlsated to English using an official translator. Can this be the reason they are delaying it?


Nah I don't think that PCC would cause any trouble as most of people here have to translate at least one of their docs too.
Have you ever been aware of being any employment verification?


----------



## manuks007

cadimi said:


> Nah I don't think that PCC would cause any trouble as most of people here have to translate at least one of their docs too.
> Have you ever been aware of being any employment verification?


I have given my managers as reference and they havent got any call/email for employment verification.


----------



## Jacobann

manuks007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am really worried now. Even in the past 2-3 days of tsunami of grants I still havent got mine. I submitted my Visa application on Jan 26th 2017 and CO contacted me asking for PCC of me and my wife. It was provided and after that there is no communication from the CO till now and the status is 'Assessment in Progress' from then.
> 
> I have applied through a MARA agent. As there was no update from the CO I asked my agent to contact them. He dropped them a mail on July 27th(exactly after 6 months from visa lodge) and they havent responded to it till now.
> 
> This wait is killing me. When there were a lot of Visa grants in the last 2-3 days I hoped mine will also come and I was not able to catch a good sleep due to this. In the middle of the night I wake up and check if there is any mail from my agent or if there is any change in immiaccount status.
> 
> Could you please suggest me if anything can be done from my end to speed up the process? Hope you understand how worried I am as people who applied much later than me also started receiving their grants.
> 
> I was in Brazil for almost two years and the PCC I received from Brazil is in Portuguese language which I translated with the help of a official translator. Can this be the reason why they are delaying it?
> 
> My timelines are as given below.
> 
> ACS - 05 Dec 2016
> PTE - 30 Dec 2016(Superior)
> EOI submission date - 04 Jan 2017(75 points)
> EOI invitation date - 18 Jan 2017
> Application Lodged - 26 Jan 2017
> CO contact - 14 Feb 2017 asking for PCC
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Hi Manu, 
There are cases from 2016, still pending and people are waiting patiently for their turn. 
I'm a single applicant with no dependents and waiting since October 2016.
I thought it may be quite simple for the CO to give a final decision as I am the only applicant in my case, but nobody can predict how CO works on each cases. 
Stay positive, things will fall in line.  
Hope you will get the grant soon.


----------



## manuks007

Jacobann said:


> Hi Manu,
> There are cases from 2016, still pending and people are waiting patiently for their turn.
> I'm a single applicant with no dependents and waiting since October 2016.
> I thought it may be quite simple for the CO to give a final decision as I am the only applicant in my case, but nobody can predict how CO works on each cases.
> Stay positive, things will fall in line.
> Hope you will get the grant soon.


Thanks mate for the kind words. 

Did they contact you after submitting the application? Can you please share your timelines?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Panda112 said:


> I know, I know, we all are jealous of those quick grants,


Well let's use manpan's phrase


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Query Related to EOI*

Hi,

Subject: Clarity on my EOI acceptance related to designation mentioned in EOI and ACS

Subclass 189, 263113

ACS: November, 2016, +ve with 7.5 years of experience (after 2 years deduction), 10 points
Designation at the time of applying for ACS: Senior Verification Engineer
PTE: April 12, 2017, +ve with 10points
Applied EOI: 21st April,2017
Designation at the time of submitting EOI: Verification Specialist, same mentioned in EOI as well.
EOI updated Automatically on : 1st September, additional 5 points added, as I completed 8 years (after 2 years deduction)
EOI Request Accpeted: 6th September, 2017

Please help. Detailed scenario mentioned below


I applied for ACS skill-assessment in Novemeber,2016.

Got my ACS postiive. At the time of ACS assessment, my designation was Senior Verification Engineer.

In April, 2017, I got promoted to Verification Specialist.

I submitted my EOI in April, 2017, and in that, I mentioned by current designation as Verification Specialist and To Date as blank as it was current job.

Now as per my ACS, it is Senior Verification Engineer, but my current designation is Verification Specialist and same is mentioned in my EOI.

Also, in September,2017, I completed my 10 years in IT, so SkillSelect automatically increased my Experience points from 10 to 15.

And on the next day itself, EOI request accepted.

Please suggest, if it is normal phenomenon or not.


----------



## NB

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Subject: Clarity on my EOI acceptance related to designation mentioned in EOI and ACS
> 
> Subclass 189, 263113
> 
> ACS: November, 2016, +ve with 7.5 years of experience (after 2 years deduction), 10 points
> Designation at the time of applying for ACS: Senior Verification Engineer
> PTE: April 12, 2017, +ve with 10points
> Applied EOI: 21st April,2017
> Designation at the time of submitting EOI: Verification Specialist, same mentioned in EOI as well.
> EOI updated Automatically on : 1st September, additional 5 points added, as I completed 8 years (after 2 years deduction)
> EOI Request Accpeted: 6th September, 2017
> 
> Please help. Detailed scenario mentioned below
> 
> 
> I applied for ACS skill-assessment in Novemeber,2016.
> 
> Got my ACS postiive. At the time of ACS assessment, my designation was Senior Verification Engineer.
> 
> In April, 2017, I got promoted to Verification Specialist.
> 
> I submitted my EOI in April, 2017, and in that, I mentioned by current designation as Verification Specialist and To Date as blank as it was current job.
> 
> Now as per my ACS, it is Senior Verification Engineer, but my current designation is Verification Specialist and same is mentioned in my EOI.
> 
> Also, in September,2017, I completed my 10 years in IT, so SkillSelect automatically increased my Experience points from 10 to 15.
> 
> And on the next day itself, EOI request accepted.
> 
> Please suggest, if it is normal phenomenon or not.



The change in points due to you reaching 8 years experience and thereafter you getting invite , is all within the rules and the system is designed for the same.
You got Invited next day is just coincidence 

BUT 
When you got a promotion, you should not have continued to claim points for the experience 
With a promotion generally comes a change in the roles and responsibilities 

Did your RNR change with the promotion?
Did you submit a reference letter with the ACS assessment application or SD ?

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Subject: Clarity on my EOI acceptance related to designation mentioned in EOI and ACS
> 
> Subclass 189, 263113
> 
> ACS: November, 2016, +ve with 7.5 years of experience (after 2 years deduction), 10 points
> Designation at the time of applying for ACS: Senior Verification Engineer
> PTE: April 12, 2017, +ve with 10points
> Applied EOI: 21st April,2017
> Designation at the time of submitting EOI: Verification Specialist, same mentioned in EOI as well.
> EOI updated Automatically on : 1st September, additional 5 points added, as I completed 8 years (after 2 years deduction)
> EOI Request Accpeted: 6th September, 2017
> 
> Please help. Detailed scenario mentioned below
> 
> 
> I applied for ACS skill-assessment in Novemeber,2016.
> 
> Got my ACS postiive. At the time of ACS assessment, my designation was Senior Verification Engineer.
> 
> In April, 2017, I got promoted to Verification Specialist.
> 
> I submitted my EOI in April, 2017, and in that, I mentioned by current designation as Verification Specialist and To Date as blank as it was current job.
> 
> Now as per my ACS, it is Senior Verification Engineer, but my current designation is Verification Specialist and same is mentioned in my EOI.
> 
> Also, in September,2017, I completed my 10 years in IT, so SkillSelect automatically increased my Experience points from 10 to 15.
> 
> And on the next day itself, EOI request accepted.
> 
> Please suggest, if it is normal phenomenon or not.


U should have submitted ur EOI for same anzsco code for which u have been assessed. U can't submit EOI with other designation(occupation) other than written in assessment letter.. 
Take second opinion also. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Expat_vinay

newbienz said:


> The change in points due to you reaching 8 years experience and thereafter you getting invite , is all within the rules and the system is designed for the same.
> You got Invited next day is just coincidence
> 
> BUT
> When you got a promotion, you should not have continued to claim points for the experience
> With a promotion generally comes a change in the roles and responsibilities
> 
> Did your RNR change with the promotion?
> Did you submit a reference letter with the ACS assessment application or SD ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Thanks for the reply.

Most of my RNR are same. And for this job, I submitted Reference Letter and I can again get it, if required.

Please suggest, if I should proceed with applying VISA or get more clarification. Any pointer will help.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Most of my RNR are same. And for this job, I submitted Reference Letter and I can again get it, if required.
> 
> Please suggest, if I should proceed with applying VISA or get more clarification. Any pointer will help.


My RNR are same. I can get same Reference letter with updated designation if required.
I am not sure, but someone told me to put everything latest and keep updating your EOI in case of change in job or designation, that why I mentioned my latest designation in EOI form.


----------



## Expat_vinay

karanbansal91 said:


> U should have submitted ur EOI for same anzsco code for which u have been assessed. U can't submit EOI with other designation(occupation) other than written in assessment letter..
> Take second opinion also.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


My RNR and occupation are still same, its just the designation name is different. I can get same Reference letter with updated designation if required.
I am not sure, but someone told me to put everything latest and keep updating your EOI in case of change in job or designation, that why I mentioned my latest designation in EOI form.


----------



## Pardeepsuri

Hello everybody ?. I am glad to share that I have received the grant for me n my family after the long wait of 5 months & 1 week.
Thanks for all the support and guidance which I got during this difficult waiting period though I was one among the silent visitor of this blog ?

EOI - 31th March 
Lodgement date - 1st April
CO contact - 13th April
Replied to CO- 17th April
Grant - 7th Sept
IED - 2nd April

I pray for all others who are waiting to get theirs soon ?!!


----------



## Pardeepsuri

Hello everybody,
I am glad to share that I have received the grant for me n my family after the long wait of 5 months & 1 week.
Thanks for all the support and guidance which I got during this difficult waiting period though I was one among the silent visitor of this blog.

EOI - 31th March 17
Lodgement date - 1st April 17
CO contact - 13th April 17
Replied to CO- 17th April 17
Grant - 7th Sept 17
IED - 2nd April 18

I pray for all others who are waiting to get theirs soon.


----------



## nabtex

Dear VIKMI,

*
Have you tried to contact DIBP regarding your strange IED??????
*






vikmi2017 said:


> I am very excited to share the news that I got 4 emails of Grant for me and my family.Thanks all the members and experts for knowledge sharing and advice .Only thing is that they have given IED as 2-Nov-2017 even though medical and PCC were done in Feb and Apr 2017 .So I was expecting IED to be around Feb 2018 so had planned that way.But now its 2-Nov-2017 so please advise and logic behind this IED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> EOI (189) :5-Feb-2017
> PCC- 24-Feb 2017
> ITA : 15-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge : 3-APR-2017
> Medical- End of apr-2017
> CO Contact -1-Jun-2017
> IP : 5-Jun-2017
> Grant : 7-Sep-2017
> IED- 2-Nov-2017


----------



## Panda112

Yes, Hoping to hate you soon too Ana.



AnaTheDreamer said:


> Well let's use manpan's phrase


----------



## vikmi2017

nabtex said:


> Dear VIKMI,
> 
> *
> Have you tried to contact DIBP regarding your strange IED??????
> *


Could you please guide me how to contact DIBP so that they can reply asap as so many things like kids school , notice period are dependent on IED date


----------



## vikmi2017

Rafai said:


> Did you fill form 815?


Yes I had CO contact only for filing my child 815


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

I need some guidance in VISA 189 paperwork.

I was trying to scan all the experience letters, R&R, payslips, Tax statements and realized they all might well go beyond 60 files in total (including every area).

1. Can i club documents for a single company in one file? (for e.g. offer letter, R&R, relieving letter, promotion letters, etc.)
2. Can i club all the pay slips in a single document?
3. Can i club my education documents in a single document? (school, college, etc.)
4. Can i club tax related documents together?


----------



## nabtex

vikmi2017 said:


> Could you please guide me how to contact DIBP so that they can reply asap as so many things like kids school , notice period are dependent on IED date


Send email to the address from which you received your grant, elaborating your concerns.

I remember a similar case a few months back, he was given 30 days IED.
He emailed and his IED was waived off.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

vikmi2017 said:


> Could you please guide me how to contact DIBP so that they can reply asap as so many things like kids school , notice period are dependent on IED date


Why don't you reply back to the same email id from which you got the grant ?

Cheers


----------



## Rafai

vikmi2017 said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fill form 815?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I had CO contact only for filing my child 815
Click to expand...

Usually people who fill form 815 have shorter IEDs.


----------



## bvashisht

I think maths is very simple:

Top priority for Highest Score + Most complete Application + If Job Code is not under pro rata occupation list. Then chances are these application will be picked first. And then rest. 

If an application has lot complexities like more number of Jobs, flaw in application, Problem with employment verification, then visa grant can delay more then an year as well. 

This is completely my opinion after reading my post on this forum.



manuks007 said:


> It is a myth. I have 75 points and I applied in Jan 2017 and still no grant.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Expat_vinay said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The change in points due to you reaching 8 years experience and thereafter you getting invite , is all within the rules and the system is designed for the same.
> You got Invited next day is just coincidence
> It
> BUT
> When you got a promotion, you should not have continued to claim points for the experience
> With a promotion generally comes a change in the roles and responsibilities
> 
> Did your RNR change with the promotion?
> Did you submit a reference letter with the ACS assessment application or SD ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Most of my RNR are same. And for this job, I submitted Reference Letter and I can again get it, if required.
> 
> Please suggest, if I should proceed with applying VISA or get more clarification. Any pointer will help.
Click to expand...




Expat_vinay said:


> Expat_vinay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Most of my RNR are same. And for this job, I submitted Reference Letter and I can again get it, if required.
> 
> Please suggest, if I should proceed with applying VISA or get more clarification. Any pointer will help.
> 
> 
> 
> My RNR are same. I can get same Reference letter with updated designation if required.
> I am not sure, but someone told me to put everything latest and keep updating your EOI in case of change in job or designation, that why I mentioned my latest designation in EOI form.
Click to expand...

Someone please help here.


----------



## sunil0476

Hi Guys ...I Need some serious reply...I am not able to put my mind at rest..Please somebody help me to respond to my Query...

I have submitted my 190 application in First week of march and waiting for the grant..The thing which is troubling me at the most is:-

I have worked with Multinational company for about 10 years..My base location is in India..When I got my ACS skill assessment done..I Submitted a Affidavit from my senior who stated my roles and responsibilities consolidated for all my work locations ..USA..Singapore , India and Australia. 
I submitted that affidavit along with my resume and other experience documents and based on those I got my ACS report.

Now when I submitted my VISA application ..I took SD from my colleagues from my All onsite Locations..USA..Singapore, and Australia and submitted to DIBP along with my Indian RnR ( Which I submitted while getting ACS assessment) 

Can there be Questions raised that why I did not submit all SDs while getting my ACS report done? Can These extra docs can cause issues in visa grant? 

One more Question I reformatted my Resume little bit before submitting it to DIBP while lodging the application. I am sure my Roles and responsibilities, Dates and all other credentials are almost same with the resume which I submitted while getting my ACS done but I have changed its format .. Can I it cause issues?


A quick reply would highly be appreciated...


----------



## debeash

Pardeepsuri said:


> Hello everybody ?. I am glad to share that I have received the grant for me n my family after the long wait of 5 months & 1 week.
> Thanks for all the support and guidance which I got during this difficult waiting period though I was one among the silent visitor of this blog ?
> 
> EOI - 31th March
> Lodgement date - 1st April
> CO contact - 13th April
> Replied to CO- 17th April
> Grant - 7th Sept
> IED - 2nd April
> 
> I pray for all others who are waiting to get theirs soon ?!!


Congratulations!!! All the best for your future endeavors...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

vikmi2017 said:


> I am very excited to share the news that I got 4 emails of Grant for me and my family.Thanks all the members and experts for knowledge sharing and advice .Only thing is that they have given IED as 2-Nov-2017 even though medical and PCC were done in Feb and Apr 2017 .So I was expecting IED to be around Feb 2018 so had planned that way.But now its 2-Nov-2017 so please advise and logic behind this IED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> EOI (189) :5-Feb-2017
> PCC- 24-Feb 2017
> ITA : 15-Mar-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge : 3-APR-2017
> Medical- End of apr-2017
> CO Contact -1-Jun-2017
> IP : 5-Jun-2017
> Grant : 7-Sep-2017
> IED- 2-Nov-2017


Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sunil0476 said:


> Hi Guys ...I Need some serious reply...I am not able to put my mind at rest..Please somebody help me to respond to my Query...
> 
> I have submitted my 190 application in First week of march and waiting for the grant..The thing which is troubling me at the most is:-
> 
> I have worked with Multinational company for about 10 years..My base location is in India..When I got my ACS skill assessment done..I Submitted a Affidavit from my senior who stated my roles and responsibilities consolidated for all my work locations ..USA..Singapore , India and Australia.
> I submitted that affidavit along with my resume and other experience documents and based on those I got my ACS report.
> 
> Now when I submitted my VISA application ..I took SD from my colleagues from my All onsite Locations..USA..Singapore, and Australia and submitted to DIBP along with my Indian RnR ( Which I submitted while getting ACS assessment)
> 
> Can there be Questions raised that why I did not submit all SDs while getting my ACS report done? Can These extra docs can cause issues in visa grant?
> 
> One more Question I reformatted my Resume little bit before submitting it to DIBP while lodging the application. I am sure my Roles and responsibilities, Dates and all other credentials are almost same with the resume which I submitted while getting my ACS done but I have changed its format .. Can I it cause issues?
> 
> 
> A quick reply would highly be appreciated...


did your ACS assessment results mention all the countries that you have worked at? if yes then it should not be a problem if not then that could be matter of concern. 

further it is up to the CO's discretion on how he/she looks into your case. 

when you say the dates and credentials are almost same does it mean it could have minor changes as you did not say are exactly the same and only the format is different. You have to make sure that there is no discrepancy in the information from ACS assessment results, your SD, Resume and all other documents.


----------



## KC_R

Nmonga32 said:


> I am still waiting since Feb'17. Dunno whats taking so long. One reason for sure is Brisbane office. Rest i dunno!
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!



Ya brisbane office seems to be very slow even though they have few cases in comparison to Adelaide ( as seen in immitraker). This waiting phase is very frustrating :frusty:


----------



## Nmonga32

KC_R said:


> Ya brisbane office seems to be very slow even though they have few cases in comparison to Adelaide ( as seen in immitraker). This waiting phase is very frustrating :frusty:




Any clue about the % of applications handled by brisbane vs. Adelaide? Btw, whats your timelines?


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## KC_R

Nmonga32 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants today!
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


My Co team is also from Brisbane. Wats ur CO name? mine is Alexandra


----------



## Nmonga32

KC_R said:


> My Co team is also from Brisbane. Wats ur CO name? mine is Alexandra




I have had two CO contacts. Everytime a diff CO officer from Brisbane. Dont recall the names. When did you lodge your application?


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Jinji

*upload form 1339 (Declaration of Service)*

[reposting]
Hi,

My CO contacted me and asked to upload form 1339 (Declaration of Service). However, I couldn't find where to upload the form Declaration of Service 1339. Hence, I uploaded it under Other Documents > Character PV, Evidence Of > Other (Specify) > Form 1339.pdf



Is this the wrong place to upload? I later realised there is an Other Documents > "Character, Evidence Of" as well. Should I have uploaded there?

What action can I take now that I have already clicked on "Information Provided". Shall I go ahead and upload the same to "Character, Evidence Of" as well?

Can this cause any issues? What is the difference between Character PV and Character?

Thanks.


----------



## KC_R

Nmonga32 said:


> Any clue about the % of applications handled by brisbane vs. Adelaide? Btw, whats your timelines?
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


Well as per immitraker...we can assume brisbane has less than 30% cases than Adelaide. 

Occupation: telecommunication engineer (263311), 60 points
visa lodge: 13 April 2017
CO contact: *GSM Brisbane *, 22nd April 2017 (medicals,form 80,employment verification (financial evidence), spouse details)
Respond to CO:27th April 2017
grant: desperately waiting :israel:


----------



## laxswa

Can some one redirect me to any thread where i can learn about the preparation of moving to australia: sydney!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

laxswa said:


> Can some one redirect me to any thread where i can learn about the preparation of moving to australia: sydney!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




I hope i also join such a thread soon 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## laxswa

Nmonga32 said:


> I hope i also join such a thread soon
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


U will for sure...best of luck!!

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

laxswa said:


> Can some one redirect me to any thread where i can learn about the preparation of moving to australia: sydney!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


there are few threads on the home page as sticky prepared by the moderators check those

you can also check under Life in Australia on the main page you would fine quite a lot of threads discussing about preparation towards the move


----------



## ashish86.deshpande

*Pregnancy situation*

HI all,

I am in a bit of difficult situation.

I have received 189 visa grant last week. My wife is 6 months pregnant but as per my agents suggestions we didn't inform it to CO yet. We are planning to deliver baby in india and then apply for baby's visa separately. 
My doubts:

After applying for baby's visa can it immediately travel to Australia or it needs to wait until visa is granted?
CO has asked us to make first entry in Australia on or before 20th April. Can I request CO to postpone this date on the grounds of pregnancy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikmi2017

nabtex said:


> Send email to the address from which you received your grant, elaborating your concerns.
> 
> I remember a similar case a few months back, he was given 30 days IED.
> He emailed and his IED was waived off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


Sent the mail to gsm.allocated .Hope to get a reply soon


----------



## vikmi2017

Rafai said:


> Usually people who fill form 815 have shorter IEDs.


Any particular reason for this.These is really unpredictable things happening to plan anything smoothly


----------



## kalkas

Just curious !
Most of the applicant from March and latter had got grant this September.
In May CO requested to submit my PCC from Japan, where I stayed for more than 4 years. As Japan PCC took time I was unable to furnish PCC in stipulated time and asked for a time extension. Finally. I provided PCC on 3rd August.
My speculation is as I couldn't furnish PCC in 28 days time frame the grant time has been delayed.
Heard and read somewhere that CO looks case of this type in 3 months period. Is it true? 
Is there anyone with a similar story?


----------



## vikaschandra

ashish86.deshpande said:


> HI all,
> 
> I am in a bit of difficult situation.
> 
> I have received 189 visa grant last week. My wife is 6 months pregnant but as per my agents suggestions we didn't inform it to CO yet. We are planning to deliver baby in india and then apply for baby's visa separately.
> My doubts:
> 
> After applying for baby's visa can it immediately travel to Australia or it needs to wait until visa is granted?
> CO has asked us to make first entry in Australia on or before 20th April. Can I request CO to postpone this date on the grounds of pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check with the doctor if she can travel during this time if yes then have the baby in Australia this would give the child Australian Citizenship. If at this time you have the baby delivered in India and thereafter apply for child visa (Visa 101) has processing time of 11 months for 75% of the cases and 18 months for 90%. 
not necessary that it would take that much time but yes it is not gonna be very easy process. Especially when you will be close to the IED. 

DIBP may or may not waive the IED depends on the situation. You could take your chances


----------



## sandy dhull

Guys i have a query, I'm awaiting for my Pr. But i wanted to study further in Australia and applied for MBA in Melbourne and got Batch feb 2018. Now seeing the current processing time and keeping in mind that my occupation got removed in July from SOL, m not confident enough that i will get my grant in time to start my studies. So i wanted to apply for student visa but heard from agent that it might get rejected since you have already applied for PR. So experts please suggest the right course of action and what are the chance for student Visa.
thanks


----------



## ashish86.deshpande

vikaschandra said:


> Check with the doctor if she can travel during this time if yes then have the baby in Australia this would give the child Australian Citizenship. If at this time you have the baby delivered in India and thereafter apply for child visa (Visa 101) has processing time of 11 months for 75% of the cases and 18 months for 90%.
> not necessary that it would take that much time but yes it is not gonna be very easy process. Especially when you will be close to the IED.
> 
> DIBP may or may not waive the IED depends on the situation. You could take your chances


Thanks for your reply 
I will check if DIBP can extend IED.


----------



## vikaschandra

vikmi2017 said:


> Any particular reason for this.These is really unpredictable things happening to plan anything smoothly


As far as I know health undertaking is usually required for applicants whose health examination indicated exposure to TB or any other health issues of concern (well this could be a false positive as well) but Australian Government would want the applicant to see the health authorities at the earliest when they arrive in Australia for health examination to undergo any treatment that maybe required to mitigate the health risks (if any). 

possible delay in granting could mean that the applicant's health concerns may grow while offshore hence shorter IED. 

Well there could be several other reasons which we might not be aware of.


----------



## knagelli

Pardeepsuri said:


> Hello everybody,
> I am glad to share that I have received the grant for me n my family after the long wait of 5 months & 1 week.
> Thanks for all the support and guidance which I got during this difficult waiting period though I was one among the silent visitor of this blog.
> 
> EOI - 31th March 17
> Lodgement date - 1st April 17
> CO contact - 13th April 17
> Replied to CO- 17th April 17
> Grant - 7th Sept 17
> IED - 2nd April 18
> 
> I pray for all others who are waiting to get theirs soon.




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi,

I recently recieved invite and in process of lodging Visa.

I have a doubt:
I have 8yrs of work exp (For first 3years) I don't have Form16 with me but have all the salary slips and Bank details.
Is it good enough or is Form 16 mandatory.


----------



## vikaschandra

sandy dhull said:


> Guys i have a query, I'm awaiting for my Pr. But i wanted to study further in Australia and applied for MBA in Melbourne and got Batch feb 2018. Now seeing the current processing time and keeping in mind that my occupation got removed in July from SOL, m not confident enough that i will get my grant in time to start my studies. So i wanted to apply for student visa but heard from agent that it might get rejected since you have already applied for PR. So experts please suggest the right course of action and what are the chance for student Visa.
> thanks


never heard of student visa getting rejected because the PR application is in progress.

as far as i am aware of if apply for student visa now which would be in progress and meanwhile receive PR followed by student visa the student visa will over ride the PR and you would be left with only student visa.

In my opinion you should wait for some more time as the term starts in Feb 2018. 

meanwhile if you are still doubtful and want more clarity call up or email DIBP to get information on your query.


----------



## vikaschandra

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently recieved invite and in process of lodging Visa.
> 
> I have a doubt:
> I have 8yrs of work exp (For first 3years) I don't have Form16 with me but have all the salary slips and Bank details.
> Is it good enough or is Form 16 mandatory.


It is not mandatory. You can submit other evidences like pay slips, bank statements etc


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

vikaschandra said:


> It is not mandatory. You can submit other evidences like pay slips, bank statements etc


Thanks for quick response.
Have you received your GRANT. Did u file in form 16.

Others will be great if you too can advise on this.


----------



## knagelli

sandy dhull said:


> Guys i have a query, I'm awaiting for my Pr. But i wanted to study further in Australia and applied for MBA in Melbourne and got Batch feb 2018. Now seeing the current processing time and keeping in mind that my occupation got removed in July from SOL, m not confident enough that i will get my grant in time to start my studies. So i wanted to apply for student visa but heard from agent that it might get rejected since you have already applied for PR. So experts please suggest the right course of action and what are the chance for student Visa.
> 
> thanks




Since you are already in Aus , is ur bridging visa not active ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Thanks for quick response.
> Have you received your GRANT. Did u file in form 16.
> 
> Others will be great if you too can advise on this.


Grant Received - Yes
Fill in form 16 - No (Was not applicable for me as I am from Nepal)


----------



## sobisw

Best of luck everyone who are waiting for grant. Hope the week ends as it started. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hasnat Hameed

newbienz said:


> Just go to Immiaccount
> 
> You will find the link
> Update us
> Under that you will find the link for new passport number
> 
> Enter the new passport number there and after a few minutes check in VEVO if it's updated or not.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the quick response but one of my friend was saying that i have to fill Form 929 even if I changed/renewed my passport after the grant.
On the visa grant email it is mentioned at the last that I have to use Form 1022 to update for the passport?
What you or experts Suggest?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

*Have a Newborn after visa grant*

Hi Friends,

I'm trying to know the process of adding a family member to an existing 189 visa. when we have a new born.. Does anyone know of complete steps?


----------



## jithooos

sandy dhull said:


> Guys i have a query, I'm awaiting for my Pr. But i wanted to study further in Australia and applied for MBA in Melbourne and got Batch feb 2018. Now seeing the current processing time and keeping in mind that my occupation got removed in July from SOL, m not confident enough that i will get my grant in time to start my studies. So i wanted to apply for student visa but heard from agent that it might get rejected since you have already applied for PR. So experts please suggest the right course of action and what are the chance for student Visa.
> 
> thanks




Hello sandy

First of all I had the same concern since our profession got removed from SOL. However, there were 2 grants reported for our profession in the month of August. So definitely they are considering it in equal priority. If your documents are in order you will probably receive your grant before February. At this point of time, applying for a student visa might not be a very wise move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

Any grants reported today ? Looks like a calm friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Less likely, but possible. As you can see, DIBP has been trying to clear a large amount of backlogs this week. If COs are prioritizing cases based on their lodgement date, your turn is definitely coming soon. If they are prioritizing cases based on the date you pressed IP, you might have to wait a bit.

Also, no, I haven't seen the 3 month wait as a general rule. You can check it yourself: got to myimmitracker and sort the data by "days to grant after CO contact". You'll see the trend there.



kalkas said:


> Just curious !
> Most of the applicant from March and latter had got grant this September.
> In May CO requested to submit my PCC from Japan, where I stayed for more than 4 years. As Japan PCC took time I was unable to furnish PCC in stipulated time and asked for a time extension. Finally. I provided PCC on 3rd August.
> My speculation is as I couldn't furnish PCC in 28 days time frame the grant time has been delayed.
> Heard and read somewhere that CO looks case of this type in 3 months period. Is it true?
> Is there anyone with a similar story?


----------



## santoshjhawar

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> Great to see grants season kicking in. Many congratulations to all who received it and all the best to others.
> 
> I need help if someone has been in similar situation or if they are aware of general timelines. I had filled in form 1022 - as i got married after lodgement and waiting for spouse addition to the application. Along with 1022, i have submitted documents related to marriage and spouse. i have below query:
> 
> 1. Spouse name in all Identify/Func english proof is without my surname however in marriage certificate name after marriage has "my surname appended after her name".. does that affect the application processing as all other documents except marriage certificate has her actual name in it and i have provided same name (before marriage) when filling related applications.
> 
> 2. How long do they usually take to add an applicant if someone has gone through similar situation or they would know of any previous cases.
> 
> Timelines are in my signature. Many thanks for your help in advance.


Hello everyone, 
good timing. After i posted this query, i received emails from CO's where one of them included my spouse into application and the other processed fees. 

In the CO's requested list, the only item being asked is my wife's medical. I just wanted to get a clarification on below please. 

Documents related to my spouse i had attached earlier under my name, Relationship section. I presume they were verified as there was no ask apart from medicals of spouse. however under my spouse name in myimmi, under Attach Documents - there are lot of tabs to attach related documents. 

Query: should i be attaching same documents under her name now in myimmi. Just wanted to make sure there are no more delays from my end.


----------



## Panda112

First, occupation has no impact on the grant date after lodgement. Plus a few Ship Engineers have already got their grant.

But For student visa, your 189 visa could be a huge issue. When you apply to study in any country (including Australia), you need to be able to assure then that it is a two way trip and you will return back to your country soon after completion of your studies. A pending PR application will definitely prove it otherwise.

Also, if you get your student visa after receiving 189, the former will override the later.



sandy dhull said:


> Guys i have a query, I'm awaiting for my Pr. But i wanted to study further in Australia and applied for MBA in Melbourne and got Batch feb 2018. Now seeing the current processing time and keeping in mind that my occupation got removed in July from SOL, m not confident enough that i will get my grant in time to start my studies. So i wanted to apply for student visa but heard from agent that it might get rejected since you have already applied for PR. So experts please suggest the right course of action and what are the chance for student Visa.
> thanks
> 
> 
> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of student visa getting rejected because the PR application is in progress.
> 
> as far as i am aware of if apply for student visa now which would be in progress and meanwhile receive PR followed by student visa the student visa will over ride the PR and you would be left with only student visa.
> 
> In my opinion you should wait for some more time as the term starts in Feb 2018.
> 
> meanwhile if you are still doubtful and want more clarity call up or email DIBP to get information on your query.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

knagelli said:


> Any grants reported today ? Looks like a calm friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lately they have been sending grants in second half of a day... so lets see. 

It has be extraordinary week anyhow..


----------



## knagelli

andreyx108b said:


> lately they have been sending grants in second half of a day... so lets see.
> 
> 
> 
> It has be extraordinary week anyhow..




Agreed , interestingly there are more number of grants yesterday compared to wednesday. Not sure of the actual grants issued though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

knagelli said:


> Agreed , interestingly there are more number of grants yesterday compared to wednesday. Not sure of the actual grants issued though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tracker has about ~10% sample, so if the difference is 1-2-3 grants, then most likely the actual number is about the same.


----------



## NB

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I need some guidance in VISA 189 paperwork.
> 
> I was trying to scan all the experience letters, R&R, payslips, Tax statements and realized they all might well go beyond 60 files in total (including every area).
> 
> 1. Can i club documents for a single company in one file? (for e.g. offer letter, R&R, relieving letter, promotion letters, etc.)
> 2. Can i club all the pay slips in a single document?
> 3. Can i club my education documents in a single document? (school, college, etc.)
> 4. Can i club tax related documents together?


I clubbed them systematically and named them such that the CO at a glance can understand what the file contains

Keep about 10 slots free as you may need to upload documents you may. Have forgotten 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Expat_vinay said:


> Someone please help here.


The dangerous word here is most of the RNR is same

In case there is a verification call, are you confident that the HR or your manager or whoever they call up will not only confirm your previous post RNR but also despite promotion, nothing changed and you continued to do the same job as earlier ?

Cheers


----------



## NB

sunil0476 said:


> Hi Guys ...I Need some serious reply...I am not able to put my mind at rest..Please somebody help me to respond to my Query...
> 
> I have submitted my 190 application in First week of march and waiting for the grant..The thing which is troubling me at the most is:-
> 
> I have worked with Multinational company for about 10 years..My base location is in India..When I got my ACS skill assessment done..I Submitted a Affidavit from my senior who stated my roles and responsibilities consolidated for all my work locations ..USA..Singapore , India and Australia.
> I submitted that affidavit along with my resume and other experience documents and based on those I got my ACS report.
> 
> Now when I submitted my VISA application ..I took SD from my colleagues from my All onsite Locations..USA..Singapore, and Australia and submitted to DIBP along with my Indian RnR ( Which I submitted while getting ACS assessment)
> 
> Can there be Questions raised that why I did not submit all SDs while getting my ACS report done? Can These extra docs can cause issues in visa grant?
> 
> One more Question I reformatted my Resume little bit before submitting it to DIBP while lodging the application. I am sure my Roles and responsibilities, Dates and all other credentials are almost same with the resume which I submitted while getting my ACS done but I have changed its format .. Can I it cause issues?
> 
> 
> A quick reply would highly be appreciated...


The die is cast. What you did, wrong or right , cannot be reversed
I don't want to burden you if you have done anything wrong, as it would just add to your anxiety while having no action you can take

Presume everything you have done is correct

Relax and wait for the CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## sunil0476

vikaschandra said:


> did your ACS assessment results mention all the countries that you have worked at? if yes then it should not be a problem if not then that could be matter of concern.
> 
> further it is up to the CO's discretion on how he/she looks into your case.
> 
> when you say the dates and credentials are almost same does it mean it could have minor changes as you did not say are exactly the same and only the format is different. You have to make sure that there is no discrepancy in the information from ACS assessment results, your SD, Resume and all other documents.


Yes ACS report has location on it..In Resume..Everything is same..Except Other than Senior Developer I added Tech Team lead for current company...


----------



## NB

ashish86.deshpande said:


> HI all,
> 
> I am in a bit of difficult situation.
> 
> I have received 189 visa grant last week. My wife is 6 months pregnant but as per my agents suggestions we didn't inform it to CO yet. We are planning to deliver baby in india and then apply for baby's visa separately.
> My doubts:
> 
> After applying for baby's visa can it immediately travel to Australia or it needs to wait until visa is granted?
> CO has asked us to make first entry in Australia on or before 20th April. Can I request CO to postpone this date on the grounds of pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No harm in trying but IED is a good 4-5 months after delivery date

Chances are low, so have a plan B

Secondly for a baby born in india after PR will entail considerable delay and paperwork in getting PR
Whereas if the baby is born in Australia, he immediately get Australian passport
Rethink the decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Hasnat Hameed said:


> Thanks for the quick response but one of my friend was saying that i have to fill Form 929 even if I changed/renewed my passport after the grant.
> On the visa grant email it is mentioned at the last that I have to use Form 1022 to update for the passport?
> What you or experts Suggest?


Use the update button route and check

If it still doesn't get updated, file form 1022

Simple

Cheers


----------



## NB

santoshjhawar said:


> Hello everyone,
> good timing. After i posted this query, i received emails from CO's where one of them included my spouse into application and the other processed fees.
> 
> In the CO's requested list, the only item being asked is my wife's medical. I just wanted to get a clarification on below please.
> 
> Documents related to my spouse i had attached earlier under my name, Relationship section. I presume they were verified as there was no ask apart from medicals of spouse. however under my spouse name in myimmi, under Attach Documents - there are lot of tabs to attach related documents.
> 
> Query: should i be attaching same documents under her name now in myimmi. Just wanted to make sure there are no more delays from my end.


I would not have attached the documents again, unless specifically asked for by the CO

Cheers


----------



## sunil0476

newbienz said:


> The die is cast. What you did, wrong or right , cannot be reversed
> I don't want to burden you if you have done anything wrong, as it would just add to your anxiety while having no action you can take
> 
> Presume everything you have done is correct
> 
> Relax and wait for the CO contact or grant
> 
> Cheers


Oh Man...I think I have something wrong then...


----------



## NB

sunil0476 said:


> Oh Man...I think I have something wrong then...


Dude, 


I was just joking

Everything's perfect

Cheers


----------



## nabtex

vikmi2017 said:


> Sent the mail to gsm.allocated .Hope to get a reply soon


Best of Luck

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

no grant reported yet?


----------



## bvashisht

Account has opened for today...May today is the best day of this week :Amen:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Finally First Grant of the day on ImmiTracker, Lodged in Jan 2017. Finally the counter started for today...


----------



## az1610

although i am not expecting grant anytime soon (lodged in june) but still reading all these grant posts from last few days gives me hope and happiness...to be honest i have started enjoying these haphazard grants


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

az1610 said:


> although i am not expecting grant anytime soon (lodged in june) but still reading all these grant posts from last few days gives me hope and happiness...to be honest i have started enjoying these haphazard grants


PR is connecting all of us, which is why we have this sense of happiness and enjoyment when any of us gets the grant as if one of our own achieved something big.


----------



## sara26

Shuaib Azhar said:


> PR is connecting all of us, which is why we have this sense of happiness and enjoyment when any of us gets the grant as if one of our own achieved something big.


True!!!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sanu90

hello experts

Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??

Can I say no to both the questions?

I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.

Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??


Thanks


----------



## az1610

2 grants reported now


----------



## prateekjain1988

sanu90 said:


> hello experts
> 
> Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??
> 
> Can I say no to both the questions?
> 
> I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.
> 
> Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??
> 
> 
> Thanks


Its not mandatory to add other identity proofs. However, you can specify other things like PAN etc.
Its good to add the scanned copy of the identity proof in attachments, if you are declaring the same in your Form.


----------



## sanu90

I would like to thank newbienz and andrey again for their suggestions in regards to the mistake in my name in PTE score report.

I now can see that my name is all good in the score report after contacting PTE support team.

Thanks a lot for sparing time and helping with your amazing knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## knagelli

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Finally First Grant of the day on ImmiTracker, Lodged in Jan 2017. Finally the counter started for today...


There is one other grant reported in immitracker , lodgement date of 9th Aug 2017.


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> hello experts
> 
> Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??
> 
> Can I say no to both the questions?
> 
> I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.
> 
> Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??
> 
> 
> Thanks


You may be asked to upload the driving license also in future so best avoided

Do you have a birth certificate?

You can give that here

Cheers


----------



## sanu90

prateekjain1988 said:


> Its not mandatory to add other identity proofs. However, you can specify other things like PAN etc.
> Its good to add the scanned copy of the identity proof in attachments, if you are declaring the same in your Form.


The problem is I donot have aadhar card so I cant do anything about national identity number.
and when it comes to other identity documents, I do have driving licence and voter ID but in these documents my middle name is missing making it inconsistent with the rest of the documents.
So I was wondering if I can skip even other identity document section and not add anything for both the sections.

Thanks


----------



## bvashisht

Do you have PAN #? or Passport #? I think that will count.


sanu90 said:


> hello experts
> 
> Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??
> 
> Can I say no to both the questions?
> 
> I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.
> 
> Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> hello experts
> 
> Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??
> 
> Can I say no to both the questions?
> 
> I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.
> 
> Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you are serious about migrating, start getting all your documents spelling mistakes corrected
You will need them at some stage during processing or after migrating 

Also get AAdhaar 
I am surprised you don't have it 
How did you file your tax return ?

These things take time

Cheers


----------



## ashish86.deshpande

newbienz said:


> No harm in trying but IED is a good 4-5 months after delivery date
> 
> Chances are low, so have a plan B
> 
> Secondly for a baby born in india after PR will entail considerable delay and paperwork in getting PR
> Whereas if the baby is born in Australia, he immediately get Australian passport
> Rethink the decision
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. If we now inform CO about pregnancy will it create any problems? Like, for e.g. will they ask why we didn't inform earlier?


----------



## NB

ashish86.deshpande said:


> Thanks for your reply. If we now inform CO about pregnancy will it create any problems? Like, for e.g. will they ask why we didn't inform earlier?


That's true

As per rules, any change in circumstances during processing should be intimated to the CO and pregnancy should falls within that ambit

If I were you, I would not ask for waiver or extension and create an avoidable controversy 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## chvarma80

sanu90 said:


> hello experts
> 
> Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??
> 
> Can I say no to both the questions?
> 
> I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.
> 
> Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??
> 
> 
> Thanks


It is best practice to attach whatever we declare. But in your case I don't know.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

ashish86.deshpande said:


> HI all,
> 
> I am in a bit of difficult situation.
> 
> I have received 189 visa grant last week. My wife is 6 months pregnant but as per my agents suggestions we didn't inform it to CO yet. We are planning to deliver baby in india and then apply for baby's visa separately.
> My doubts:
> 
> After applying for baby's visa can it immediately travel to Australia or it needs to wait until visa is granted?
> CO has asked us to make first entry in Australia on or before 20th April. Can I request CO to postpone this date on the grounds of pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What was the action plan that the agent suggested if he suggested not to inform the CO? That was not the right suggestion by the way. I am guessing you applied before your wife got pregnant. I am not aware but would guess that she is required to undergo more medical tests if she got pregnant after her original medicals.

Remember, the change of circumstances intimation responsibility is upon us not just till getting the grant but till the initial entry.

I am really keen to know what your agent suggested. See if this helps. http://www.australiaforum.com/forum.php/#/topics/172962?page=1


----------



## Shashikv

sanu90 said:


> hello experts
> 
> Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??
> 
> Can I say no to both the questions?
> 
> I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.
> 
> Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??
> 
> 
> Thanks


Upto you not mandatory.


----------



## santoshjhawar

newbienz said:


> I would not have attached the documents again, unless specifically asked for by the CO
> 
> Cheers


thank you so much. My only worry has been "since application is never assigned to single CO, it keeps moving amongst their team for assessment and if someone new assigned might see no documents under spouse - might create delay".

But i would tend towards not attaching them again. since they were never asked by CO. (nothing except medicals)
Once again, thank you so much.


----------



## andreyx108b

TravelWorld said:


> *Andrey* you must have noticed the number of people running into problems with their agents on this forum. Is it possible that when a person creates a case on MIT and if they are applying via agent then:
> 
> 1. The name of the agent is taken along with the city/country of their office or the MARA ID (this info is not public)
> 2. Only when someone gets a grant that they give a rating and optional comment of their agent (this info is also not public)
> 3. There is a separate report which takes data from (1) and (2) above and gives a list of agent names by city/country along with their rating
> 4. Drilling down on a report perhaps shows anonymous comments
> 
> You could also send an initial email to all members with grants to update the said details if possible. We might have some decent data if a lot of people do that to start with!
> 
> This way nobody will have any privacy issues while agent related data will build overtime for the benefit of all?
> 
> :yo:


I totally agree, i just need to think how it should work and how to defend the tracker from legal point of view, as some agents will be screwed. 

I guess the data of all MARA agents is publicly available online, so just parse it and then have a drop down select list with rating for each... and then show a rating. 

I will probably have a request to remove button, so agent's can remove it, but well, let me look into legals... 

Thank you for the great idea


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> If you are serious about migrating, start getting all your documents spelling mistakes corrected
> You will need them at some stage during processing or after migrating
> 
> Also get AAdhaar
> I am surprised you don't have it
> How did you file your tax return ?
> 
> These things take time
> 
> Cheers


Hello Newbienz

I might sound silly but just want to confirm with you on this one

When I am trying to send PTE score report to DIBP again it says

"A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."

I sent them the report a couple of months back but as u know until yesterday my name was incorrect so will DIBP be able to see the score report after the updation done yesterday or will they be having the old score report with wrong name??


----------



## Ahvenz

Hi everyone,

Simple question - I am currently under temporary graduate visa at the moment which expires in twelve months.

I have been invited to apply for 189 skill migration. Now the question is, once I lodge my 189, does my visa status change from temporary graduate visa to bridging visa A?

OR: does the bridging visa A starts to apply only after temporary graduate visa expires?

I've got a planned trip  didn't wanna waste $$$ changing from bva to bvb. Finger cross that its option number 2! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello Newbienz
> 
> I might sound silly but just want to confirm with you on this one
> 
> When I am trying to send PTE score report to DIBP again it says
> 
> "A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."
> 
> I sent them the report a couple of months back but as u know until yesterday my name was incorrect so will DIBP be able to see the score report after the updation done yesterday or will they be having the old score report with wrong name??


You are correct 
It's not silly
So the best thing would be point out this issue to the same team that corrected your name and request them to send the corrected name score card again to DIBP as a special case

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

sanu90 said:


> hello experts
> 
> Is it important to add National identity number or other identity from India in the 17 page application form??
> 
> Can I say no to both the questions?
> 
> I donot have aadhar card and for other identity I have Indian driving licence but it has got a mistake in the name. It does not show my middle name in it.
> 
> Is it that we only have to add the driving licence number or do we even have to upload the licence card at a later stage??
> 
> 
> Thanks


Not important. Don't use DL as other identity unless you have to. What about PAN card? That also has the same problem? A Notary statutory declaration stating that this and that are the same person would help (if needed).
When you put other identity document it also asks for the name as displayed on this identity. It is not uncommon so don't worry too much.


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> I would like to thank newbienz and andrey again for their suggestions in regards to the mistake in my name in PTE score report.
> 
> I now can see that my name is all good in the score report after contacting PTE support team.
> 
> Thanks a lot for sparing time and helping with your amazing knowledge and wisdom.


all the best!


----------



## Calmia79

surerereddy said:


> In your case, CO didn't say anything, you just felt that as it's the same org and it would be enough to submit only latest 6 payslips. Isn't it?
> 
> In my case first 6 years are with one and second 6 with another oranization. So per ACS last 5 and half with present and 3.5 from previous org is considered as relevant.
> 
> Submitting payslips from these two orgs are fine. But only last 6 or fine or all are required?


I went through an agent and they had recommended that submitting the latest 6 months pay slips should suffice for me.

In your case, I think you should submit latest 6 months pay slips for your current org. and submit one payslip per year from your previous org. Along with this ensure you also upload bank statements linked to this duration to substantiate deposit of these specific months salary into your bank account. This should suffice to justify your employment claims.


----------



## DIVYUM.K

*Visa grant*

Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
visa lodged : 07 Sep 2017
IED : 08 March 2018


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Hello Newbienz
> 
> I might sound silly but just want to confirm with you on this one
> 
> When I am trying to send PTE score report to DIBP again it says
> 
> "A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."
> 
> I sent them the report a couple of months back but as u know until yesterday my name was incorrect so will DIBP be able to see the score report after the updation done yesterday or will they be having the old score report with wrong name??


The report is generate upon request, so when/if they want to access it and new request will be sent, and as the name has been updated in the DB it should reflect new name as per my assumption goes 

P.S I assume they don't send physical card, but rather a verification access link.


----------



## DIVYUM.K

*grant notification*

Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
visa lodged : 08 Feb 2017
IED : 08 March 2018


----------



## sumitgupta22

DIVYUM.K said:


> Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
> visa lodged : 07 Sep 2017
> IED : 08 March 2018


Congratz.. why IED is in March? Did you do Medicals/PCC in march?


----------



## vivek_ntm

DIVYUM.K said:


> Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
> visa lodged : 07 Sep 2017
> IED : 08 March 2018


Congratulations! but your post is a bit confusing. Did you mean you got grant on 7 sep or lodged on 7 sep 2017? if you lodged on 7 sept and got a grant means you might hold the record for the fastest grant 

please share your timeline.


----------



## sanu90

manpan18 said:


> Not important. Don't use DL as other identity unless you have to. What about PAN card? That also has the same problem? A Notary statutory declaration stating that this and that are the same person would help (if needed).
> When you put other identity document it also asks for the name as displayed on this identity. It is not uncommon so don't worry too much.


Thanks for the response

Is there any reason for not using DL and instead go with any other document??
I have the same problem in my voter ID but as u said I am planning to go with statutory declaration.

But may I know the reason behind refraining from submitting DL?

Thanks


----------



## hasansins

vivek_ntm said:


> Congratulations! but your post is a bit confusing. Did you mean you got grant on 7 sep or lodged on 7 sep 2017? if you lodged on 7 sept and got a grant means you might hold the record for the fastest grant
> 
> please share your timeline.


He also stated that he got grant "Tomorrow" so figure it out yourself


----------



## vivek_ntm

manpan18 said:


> What was the action plan that the agent suggested if he suggested not to inform the CO? That was not the right suggestion by the way. I am guessing you applied before your wife got pregnant. I am not aware but would guess that she is required to undergo more medical tests if she got pregnant after her original medicals.
> 
> Remember, the change of circumstances intimation responsibility is upon us not just till getting the grant but till the initial entry.
> 
> I am really keen to know what your agent suggested. See if this helps. Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information


Yeah, what manpan18 said is correct, your agent did not provide the right advice.

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx

Please see the link above. It would have been easier to add child even when ur visa was under processing. So now you need to get a Child visa for your baby and estimated duration is between 11-18 months.


----------



## vivek_ntm

hasansins said:


> He also stated that he got grant "Tomorrow" so figure it out yourself


haha yeah, very confusing post.


----------



## AmazingTiger

sunil0476 said:


> Yes ACS report has location on it..In Resume..Everything is same..Except Other than Senior Developer I added Tech Team lead for current company...


IMO it is okay to be a bit more liberal with designation names in one's Resume- so long as the employer name and duration match. Reason: Internal designations assigned by many ICT services companies are so confusing/meaningless. The same title could mean a senior software engineer in one company and a entree level trainee in another. Therefor I prefer to stick to generic ICT terminologies in my Resume. Be consistent with your public (professional) profiles/online resumes which can be found by googling.


----------



## NB

vivek_ntm said:


> Yeah, what manpan18 said is correct, your agent did not provide the right advice.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx
> 
> Please see the link above. It would have been easier to add child even when ur visa was under processing. So now you need to get a Child visa for your baby and estimated duration is between 11-18 months.


Help me also understand 

He could have added the unborn child during processing and got the PR for the child also simultaneously ?


Cheers


----------



## Himadri

DIVYUM.K said:


> Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
> 
> visa lodged : 08 Feb 2017
> 
> IED : 08 March 2018




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

newbienz said:


> Let me also understand
> 
> He could have added the unborn child during processing and got the PR for the child also simultaneously ?
> 
> It would be beneficial to all if we read the context of the thread also instead of a single post before commenting
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for pointing out. I mean he could have informed the change of circumstances, but yeah adding newborn is not applicable yet in his case yet.

So looks like one of the option is to plan to deliver baby in Australia if they are ok and medically feasible or have to wait for delivery in India and then process the child visa.


----------



## shivay23

Hello guys, first of all congrats to all who have got their grants!!! and I pray people who are waiting must get their grants asap....
I have been following this forum since long and I appreciate that people are helping each other on queries..it's really helpful...and thankful to all who are actively providing guidance on emigration... 

Just wanted to inform that after a long wait of around 5 months and a week...I finally got grant for my whole family...my wife and 2 childs :israel::third:eace:

I used to see my status almost everyday and it was assessment in progress...but yesterday when I saw finalised I was...i mean no words to explain the happiness I had...:bounce:

This forum has given me patience and courage while i was waiting for grant...i can see their were lot of people in forum who have been waiting for long patiently....

Thanks all from bottom of my heart for all the support....I have hired consultant for my case but please feel free to contact if i can be of any help....I'll try to solve queries... 

Following are my timelines as per the standard I have seen on others signature 

PTE 2nd attempt 80+ in each
Invitation - 7th or 8th March(Sorry didn't remember the exact date, lemme know if it's required)
Visa lodged - 28th March 2017
First CO contact - 05th April 2017 for all the details like PCC, medicals etc.
Second CO contact - 29th May 2017 asked for authorization of wife PTE exam, information provided on same day by sending her result through PTE website to DIBP
Visat Grant - 7th Sept 2017
IED - 5th April 2018


----------



## AmazingTiger

sandy dhull said:


> Guys i have a query, I'm awaiting for my Pr. But i wanted to study further in Australia and applied for MBA in Melbourne and got Batch feb 2018. Now seeing the current processing time and keeping in mind that my occupation got removed in July from SOL, m not confident enough that i will get my grant in time to start my studies. So i wanted to apply for student visa but heard from agent that it might get rejected since you have already applied for PR. So experts please suggest the right course of action and what are the chance for student Visa.
> thanks


Based on what I have read on this forum : 

1) The last granted visa trumps any prior visa which was in effect. So assuming you get your PR one day before you get your Student visa, your PR gets cancelled.

2) Assuming the other way around, you get student visa first, commence your studies in Australia and then you get your PR; then your admission to your university will get cancelled. AFAIK, you are either admitted as an international student or as a resident. You cannot switch midway.

It seems to me you are in a bit of a quandary.


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

*PR Granted*

Hi Guys,

We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


----------



## vivek_ntm

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## andreyx108b

DIVYUM.K said:


> Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
> visa lodged : 08 Feb 2017
> IED : 08 March 2018


Congratulations!!!


----------



## knagelli

shivay23 said:


> Hello guys, first of all congrats to all who have got their grants!!! and I pray people who are waiting must get their grants asap....
> I have been following this forum since long and I appreciate that people are helping each other on queries..it's really helpful...and thankful to all who are actively providing guidance on emigration...
> 
> Just wanted to inform that after a long wait of around 5 months and a week...I finally got grant for my whole family...my wife and 2 childs :israel::third:eace:
> 
> I used to see my status almost everyday and it was assessment in progress...but yesterday when I saw finalised I was...i mean no words to explain the happiness I had...:bounce:
> 
> This forum has given me patience and courage while i was waiting for grant...i can see their were lot of people in forum who have been waiting for long patiently....
> 
> Thanks all from bottom of my heart for all the support....I have hired consultant for my case but please feel free to contact if i can be of any help....I'll try to solve queries...
> 
> Following are my timelines as per the standard I have seen on others signature
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt 80+ in each
> Invitation - 7th or 8th March(Sorry didn't remember the exact date, lemme know if it's required)
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2017
> First CO contact - 05th April 2017 for all the details like PCC, medicals etc.
> Second CO contact - 29th May 2017 asked for authorization of wife PTE exam, information provided on same day by sending her result through PTE website to DIBP
> Visat Grant - 7th Sept 2017
> IED - 5th April 2018


Congrats!!


----------



## knagelli

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


Congrats!!


----------



## Nmonga32

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> 
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...




Many congratulations!! What was ur GSM offc?

Ps. I hope they dont forget earlier candidates. Recent flow of grants has given me hopes again.  


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

Nmonga32 said:


> Many congratulations!! What was ur GSM offc?
> 
> Ps. I hope they dont forget earlier candidates. Recent flow of grants has given me hopes again.
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


Adelaide


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

vivek_ntm said:


> Congratulations and all the best!


Thank you and all the best for your grant!


----------



## Scom5

Grant timeline since submitting PCC...

Hi Guys, 

We submitted out application at the end of June. With all documents, except maiden had been left off for my wife's PCC by the Police, but we decided to try. First contact from CO got back to us 16 July requesting maiden name on the PCC. We managed to get that done and uploaded document 18July. We have not ueard anything back. 
Has anyone got an idea how long we can expect to wait before we hear anything further? 
Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

Scom5 said:


> Grant timeline since submitting PCC...
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We submitted out application at the end of June. With all documents, except maiden had been left off for my wife's PCC by the Police, but we decided to try. First contact from CO got back to us 16 July requesting maiden name on the PCC. We managed to get that done and uploaded document 18July. We have not ueard anything back.
> Has anyone got an idea how long we can expect to wait before we hear anything further?
> Thanks


Hi

2 cases are there
1. CO Is happy with all the docs now and probably your application is moved further. SO you can wait patiently for grant
2. CO Has not looked at your application after you submitted the asked doc. In this case also you can wait patiently


----------



## NB

Scom5 said:


> Grant timeline since submitting PCC...
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We submitted out application at the end of June. With all documents, except maiden had been left off for my wife's PCC by the Police, but we decided to try. First contact from CO got back to us 16 July requesting maiden name on the PCC. We managed to get that done and uploaded document 18July. We have not ueard anything back.
> Has anyone got an idea how long we can expect to wait before we hear anything further?
> Thanks


Quite a big majority of the grants being reported recently are in the 4-6 months time frame

Actual processing time would depend on the strength of th documents, how well you have presented them, and the complexity of the case

Cheers


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> It's not silly
> So the best thing would be point out this issue to the same team that corrected your name and request them to send the corrected name score card again to DIBP as a special case
> 
> Cheers


Hello Newbienz

I called the support team but they are telling that even they cant send the report to the recepient again.
They asked me to attach a hard copy but I told them that the department does not accept hard copy. On that the rep told me that they can email me stating that they cannot resend the report to the department with the updated name and I can attach this email as a proof to the department.

Do u think that this can be enough or is there anything else which I should do??

Thanks


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello Newbienz
> 
> I called the support team but they are telling that even they cant send the report to the recepient again.
> They asked me to attach a hard copy but I told them that the department does not accept hard copy. On that the rep told me that they can email me stating that they cannot resend the report to the department with the updated name and I can attach this email as a proof to the department.
> 
> Do u think that this can be enough or is there anything else which I should do??
> 
> Thanks


Good enough

But don't be proactive any further
Save these email safely

Upload the corrected name PTEA score card with the documents 
That's it

And get over the phobia Of CO contact or craze for direct grant

Heavens will not fall if the CO contacts you

The myth that CO contact results in severe delays is shattered as the fastest grant reported on the forum is 6 days which was with CO contact 


Final decision is yours


----------



## sumitgupta22

shivay23 said:


> Hello guys, first of all congrats to all who have got their grants!!! and I pray people who are waiting must get their grants asap....
> I have been following this forum since long and I appreciate that people are helping each other on queries..it's really helpful...and thankful to all who are actively providing guidance on emigration...
> 
> Just wanted to inform that after a long wait of around 5 months and a week...I finally got grant for my whole family...my wife and 2 childs :israel::third:eace:
> 
> I used to see my status almost everyday and it was assessment in progress...but yesterday when I saw finalised I was...i mean no words to explain the happiness I had...:bounce:
> 
> This forum has given me patience and courage while i was waiting for grant...i can see their were lot of people in forum who have been waiting for long patiently....
> 
> Thanks all from bottom of my heart for all the support....I have hired consultant for my case but please feel free to contact if i can be of any help....I'll try to solve queries...
> 
> Following are my timelines as per the standard I have seen on others signature
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt 80+ in each
> Invitation - 7th or 8th March(Sorry didn't remember the exact date, lemme know if it's required)
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2017
> First CO contact - 05th April 2017 for all the details like PCC, medicals etc.
> Second CO contact - 29th May 2017 asked for authorization of wife PTE exam, information provided on same day by sending her result through PTE website to DIBP
> Visat Grant - 7th Sept 2017
> IED - 5th April 2018


Congratulations to you and your family, and best of luck for your future endeavors


----------



## andreyx108b

sunil0476 said:


> Hi Guys ...I Need some serious reply...I am not able to put my mind at rest..Please somebody help me to respond to my Query...
> 
> I have submitted my 190 application in First week of march and waiting for the grant..The thing which is troubling me at the most is:-
> 
> I have worked with Multinational company for about 10 years..My base location is in India..When I got my ACS skill assessment done..I Submitted a Affidavit from my senior who stated my roles and responsibilities consolidated for all my work locations ..USA..Singapore , India and Australia.
> I submitted that affidavit along with my resume and other experience documents and based on those I got my ACS report.
> 
> Now when I submitted my VISA application ..I took SD from my colleagues from my All onsite Locations..USA..Singapore, and Australia and submitted to DIBP along with my Indian RnR ( Which I submitted while getting ACS assessment)
> 
> Can there be Questions raised that why I did not submit all SDs while getting my ACS report done? Can These extra docs can cause issues in visa grant?
> 
> One more Question I reformatted my Resume little bit before submitting it to DIBP while lodging the application. I am sure my Roles and responsibilities, Dates and all other credentials are almost same with the resume which I submitted while getting my ACS done but I have changed its format .. Can I it cause issues?
> 
> 
> A quick reply would highly be appreciated...



I personally would not worry about. 

You can always upload the evidence you used for ACS... can you?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## jaguar123

Should I also update Bank statements with salary slips?


----------



## Auspr18

jaguar123 said:


> Should I also update Bank statements with salary slips?


If you have the bank statements available, no harm in uploading. But to make CO's job easier, I'd highlight the salary credits and then upload.


----------



## haulakh

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratulations to you and your family


congrats , I applied 4 april but immi acc. still says assessment in progress with vac 2 made on 8 june .... no response after that... fingers crossed..


----------



## sharma1981

jaguar123 said:


> Should I also update Bank statements with salary slips?


Both are preferred. you can highlight salary credits in bank statements for CO reference


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


Congrats on your grant. All the very best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## sanu90

andreyx108b said:


> The report is generate upon request, so when/if they want to access it and new request will be sent, and as the name has been updated in the DB it should reflect new name as per my assumption goes
> 
> P.S I assume they don't send physical card, but rather a verification access link.


Even I was having similar assumptions before.

But the agent told me the other way.

I called them again and this time the other rep told me exactly the same thing what you have said.

They actually be sending a verification link with which the department can generate the report dynamically.

Thanks a lot for your response.


----------



## jaguar123

Auspr18 said:


> If you have the bank statements available, no harm in uploading. But to make CO's job easier, I'd highlight the salary credits and then upload.


Will you also like to get the bank Stamp


----------



## DIVYUM.K

vivek_ntm said:


> Congratulations! but your post is a bit confusing. Did you mean you got grant on 7 sep or lodged on 7 sep 2017? if you lodged on 7 sept and got a grant means you might hold the record for the fastest grant
> 
> please share your timeline.


we lodged visa on 08 feb 2017
and got grant yesterday i.e. 07 sep 2017
from gsm Brisbane


----------



## DIVYUM.K

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratz.. why IED is in March? Did you do Medicals/PCC in march?


yes medicals were done in march 2017 after first co contact from brisbane


----------



## jaguar123

Auspr18 said:


> If you have the bank statements available, no harm in uploading. But to make CO's job easier, I'd highlight the salary credits and then upload.


Will you also like to get the bank Stamp


----------



## sharma1981

jaguar123 said:


> Will you also like to get the bank Stamp


For Any physical copies, bank will apply stamp.

Online copies are equally fine. Stamps are not mandatory


----------



## manpan18

sanu90 said:


> Thanks for the response
> 
> Is there any reason for not using DL and instead go with any other document??
> I have the same problem in my voter ID but as u said I am planning to go with statutory declaration.
> 
> But may I know the reason behind refraining from submitting DL?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry. I meant if you have another is like PAN card that does not have the issue then use that instead of the DO. If all are like that, then it does not matter. I don't suppose you will like the option of updating your name in your passport. Statutory declaration then.


----------



## manpan18

vivek_ntm said:


> Thanks for pointing out. I mean he could have informed the change of circumstances, but yeah adding newborn is not applicable yet in his case yet.
> 
> So looks like one of the option is to plan to deliver baby in Australia if they are ok and medically feasible or have to wait for delivery in India and then process the child visa.


We are missing the point. Change of circumstances means a change in circumstances has to be intimated as soon as the change happens. Here we got a grant while not declaring that wife got pregnant. This is what DIBP says:

Important: Additional health examinations might be requested where considered appropriate on clinical grounds. You will also be required to complete additional tests if you:
are pregnant and intend to have the baby in Australia (hepatitis B testing will also be required)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations#

But since the intention is to have the baby in India, it probably does not apply. We just need to think it through rather than half cooked solution. So what is the solution? Who has faced such a thing before? What does was the agent's plan?


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Even I was having similar assumptions before.
> 
> But the agent told me the other way.
> 
> I called them again and this time the other rep told me exactly the same thing what you have said.
> 
> They actually be sending a verification link with which the department can generate the report dynamically.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response.


hm... i think rely on provider comments, maybe as an option:

1. Ask them to confirm this is writing that name will change dynamically 
2. Provide a letter of explanation as an attachment to DIBP 

this way you are covered.


----------



## singh1982

God has been very kind, he is always blessing all his children - us.

God almighty has blessed me with the grant today, I am humbled. Many thanks to all my friends here who kept constantly guiding me - newbie, Sharma ji, jithoos and many more. You have been a constant source of inspiration and have helped me immensely in this journey. May God bless you all.

My timelines:
IELTS Dec 2016 - 7 each
ACS filed 9 Apr
ACS received 1 may
Pte result Apr 28
EOI filed 1 May
Invite 12 July
Lodged 1 Aug all doc's(with Table of contents)
Grant 8 Sep

For those waiting, don't worry we are with you- have faith in God and keep praying. Grant is coming soon...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

jaguar123 said:


> Will you also like to get the bank Stamp


My bank allows me to download colored bank statements online. So didn't get any stamps for them. However, for an year in between, I could only download black and white copies. So I actually got them notarized instead of getting the bank stamp. I thought the credibility was higher with notarization. 

Don't want anyone stressing if they just got a bank stamp. Bank statement is not a mandatory document to begin with. It adds more weight to your application. Do what you can do to the best of your ability


----------



## TravelWorld

andreyx108b said:


> I totally agree, i just need to think how it should work and how to defend the tracker from legal point of view, as some agents will be screwed.
> 
> I guess the data of all MARA agents is publicly available online, so just parse it and then have a drop down select list with rating for each... and then show a rating.
> 
> I will probably have a request to remove button, so agent's can remove it, but well, let me look into legals...
> 
> Thank you for the great idea


If people can rate restaurants then why not agents? 

While agents can have a 'remove' button to remove themselves, unless they all gang-up, agents with good ratings will not remove themselves i suppose. And folks here will not consider unrated agents - this also works - ultimately the idea is to filter good agents :yo:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Brisbane is sleeping, Grant Rain week ended but Brisbane is still moving at a snail's pace. Hope larger number of grants from Brisbane during next week.


----------



## manpan18

singh1982 said:


> God has been very kind, he is always blessing all his children - us.
> 
> God almighty has blessed me with the grant today, I am humbled. Many thanks to all my friends here who kept constantly guiding me - newbie, Sharma ji, jithoos and many more. You have been a constant source of inspiration and have helped me immensely in this journey. May God bless you all.
> 
> My timelines:
> IELTS Dec 2016 - 7 each
> ACS filed 9 Apr
> ACS received 1 may
> Pte result Apr 28
> EOI filed 1 May
> Invite 12 July
> Lodged 1 Aug all doc's(with Table of contents)
> Grant 8 Sep
> 
> For those waiting, don't worry we are with you- have faith in God and keep praying. Grant is coming soon...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!


----------



## jaguar123

Could anybody explain how to make table of contents and where to attach it.
Should it be attached in others


----------



## NB

jaguar123 said:


> Could anybody explain how to make table of contents and where to attach it.
> Should it be attached in others


I think Singh1982 is the best person to answer

Cheers


----------



## jithooos

singh1982 said:


> God has been very kind, he is always blessing all his children - us.
> 
> God almighty has blessed me with the grant today, I am humbled. Many thanks to all my friends here who kept constantly guiding me - newbie, Sharma ji, jithoos and many more. You have been a constant source of inspiration and have helped me immensely in this journey. May God bless you all.
> 
> My timelines:
> IELTS Dec 2016 - 7 each
> ACS filed 9 Apr
> ACS received 1 may
> Pte result Apr 28
> EOI filed 1 May
> Invite 12 July
> Lodged 1 Aug all doc's(with Table of contents)
> Grant 8 Sep
> 
> For those waiting, don't worry we are with you- have faith in God and keep praying. Grant is coming soon...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk




Congrats brother. Keep us in ur prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Brisbane is sleeping, Grant Rain week ended but Brisbane is still moving at a snail's pace. Hope larger number of grants from Brisbane during next week.




I hope so too! 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## sara26

singh1982 said:


> God has been very kind, he is always blessing all his children - us.
> 
> God almighty has blessed me with the grant today, I am humbled. Many thanks to all my friends here who kept constantly guiding me - newbie, Sharma ji, jithoos and many more. You have been a constant source of inspiration and have helped me immensely in this journey. May God bless you all.
> 
> My timelines:
> IELTS Dec 2016 - 7 each
> ACS filed 9 Apr
> ACS received 1 may
> Pte result Apr 28
> EOI filed 1 May
> Invite 12 July
> Lodged 1 Aug all doc's(with Table of contents)
> Grant 8 Sep
> 
> For those waiting, don't worry we are with you- have faith in God and keep praying. Grant is coming soon...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Happy Australia!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bvashisht

I think this week end here now...DIBP has left and planning to party for their hard work through this week. Hope they rejuvenate well....and come with more grants next week...Was hopeful that I may in the their list this week...but let's see what happens next week...


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> I think Singh1982 is the best person to answer
> 
> Cheers


Let me explain, since I had more than 12 years of employment/tax docs, I had to merge multiple docs into fewer PDF files , therefore I created a toc for every pdf. I guess it must've helped the co to find all doc's easily.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

singh1982 said:


> Let me explain, since I had more than 12 years of employment/tax docs, I had to merge multiple docs into fewer PDF files , therefore I created a toc for every pdf. I guess it must've helped the co to find all doc's easily.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


That we have all understood
The question was under which section and sub heading you attached it

Cheers


----------



## singh1982

newbienz said:


> That we have all understood
> The question was under which section and sub heading you attached it
> 
> Cheers


For all doc's I uploaded which had more than 1 page, I created a toc in tabular format as page 1 which listed out what each page in the doc contains e.g. I had 12 years of tax docs which is almost 50 pages, so page 1 as toc contained page number and what year's tax doc that page contained.

Hope this clarifies it, I am not entirely sure if it helped or not but I wanted no stone unturned.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

If I Import an application in immiaccount, Is there any mail sent to original account holder??
My agent filed my file and shared me application acknowledgement. I have imported that application to any account made by me. Is there any mail sent by immiaccount to my agent, regarding importing of application?? My agent warned me to not do this, but still I did. please guide.


----------



## Dkaur

Nmonga32 said:


> Shuaib Azhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brisbane is sleeping, Grant Rain week ended but Brisbane is still moving at a snail's pace. Hope larger number of grants from Brisbane during next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too!
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!
Click to expand...

Hi,

Does that mean CO can keep on asking for documents and they don't ask at one go??

Regards


----------



## abhijitroy21

karanbansal91 said:


> If I Import an application in immiaccount, Is there any mail sent to original account holder??
> My agent filed my file and shared me application acknowledgement. I have imported that application to any account made by me. Is there any mail sent by immiaccount to my agent, regarding importing of application?? My agent warned me to not do this, but still I did. please guide.


Nope.. I have done the same and no notification is sent to the agent - so feel free to do it


----------



## NB

Dkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does that mean CO can keep on asking for documents and they don't ask at one go??
> 
> Regards


They can ask as many times as they want at any time interval they want.

In my opinion They keep process section by section of the application and keep asking the applicants for documents whichever they find are missing.
Once that section is complete, the same process starts again for the next section till such time that the entire application is complete

Cheers


----------



## Dkaur

newbienz said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does that mean CO can keep on asking for documents and they don't ask at one go??
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> They can ask as many times as they want at any time interval they want.
> 
> In my opinion They keep process section by section of the application and keep asking the applicants for documents whichever they find are missing.
> Once that section is complete, the same process starts again for the next section till such time that the entire application is complete
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi,
Ok thank you, but I don't understand section by section basis.On what basis do they divide the section.

Thanks


----------



## Nmonga32

Dkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does that mean CO can keep on asking for documents and they don't ask at one go??
> 
> Regards




Of course. There can be more than 2 CO contacts as well. Max i have seen is three. 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## parth1310

Scom5 said:


> Grant timeline since submitting PCC...
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> We submitted out application at the end of June. With all documents, except maiden had been left off for my wife's PCC by the Police, but we decided to try. First contact from CO got back to us 16 July requesting maiden name on the PCC. We managed to get that done and uploaded document 18July. We have not ueard anything back.
> Has anyone got an idea how long we can expect to wait before we hear anything further?
> Thanks


Did you get a new PCC for the maiden name?


----------



## Auspr18

karanbansal91 said:


> If I Import an application in immiaccount, Is there any mail sent to original account holder??
> My agent filed my file and shared me application acknowledgement. I have imported that application to any account made by me. Is there any mail sent by immiaccount to my agent, regarding importing of application?? My agent warned me to not do this, but still I did. please guide.


Sorry, dont know about your query. However, appalled at the way some of you folks are suffering at the hands of the agents. 
First, they charge hefty fees for nothing more than uploading documents
Whatever little advice they do provide is not at par with what I'd do for my application. Like I read one agent recommended not to upload Form 1221. I mean why not if it helps make it a complete application. One guy is stressed worried about adding his soon to be born baby because the agent advised against adding the yet to be born child in the application.

Seriously guys!! We don't need these agents adding to the misery. I agree with the recommendation that there should be a rating scale for MARA agents. Would save us all a lot of heart ache and head ache!


----------



## Siri25

*Got the Grant*

Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy

My Timelines are

ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
EOI : July 10th
Invite : July 12th
Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
medicals : Aug 5th
Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not 
uploaded by my agent)
Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


----------



## jaguar123

I m little worried, after attaching all documents and clicking confirm button for each document type, do I have to click submit button somewhere?


----------



## Auspr18

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Many congratulations to you and your family. All the best for your new life in Australia. The real work begins now. Hope you find just as amazing a support system as this forum


----------



## BillyJoe101

Hi Guys

i was wondering if you guys can help me.

Ive lodged my visa application and uploaded all documents on 24/08/2017.

However i want to go back to Australia for a few months in October. If my visa doesn't get granted in time, am i ok to go on a tourist visa? Will that disrupt anything to do with my 189 visa?

your help is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Congratz Siri. 

One question, Was your wife's maiden included in her PCC?

I have uploaded the docs but my wife's PCC is having only name which is mentioned in her Passport. Not maiden name.


----------



## Auspr18

jaguar123 said:


> I m little worried, after attaching all documents and clicking confirm button for each document type, do I have to click submit button somewhere?


Once you have submitted documents under each category, you should be able to see the names of uploaded documents on "Attach Documents" homepage. If its there, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Siri25

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratz Siri.
> 
> One question, Was your wife's maiden included in her PCC?
> 
> I have uploaded the docs but my wife's PCC is having only name which is mentioned in her Passport. Not maiden name.


Yes.. my wife's maiden name is included in her pcc..


----------



## singh1982

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Many congrats Siri, in fact I also uploaded some pending docs 2 days ago and got the grant today. I am sure it's a coincidence...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

> Originally Posted by *sumitgupta22* View Post
> Congratz Siri.
> 
> One question, Was your wife's maiden included in her PCC?
> 
> I have uploaded the docs but my wife's PCC is having only name which is mentioned in her Passport. Not maiden name.





Siri25 said:


> Yes.. my wife's maiden name is included in her pcc..


oh.. what should I do now? Is it all the time mandatory?


----------



## karanbansal91

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Wow.. super fast... may be becoz of 30 points for English test and u may have not claimed any point for experience.. Am I right??


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Congrats .. can you pls share your ANZSCO as well.... ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Not many grants reported today given a fantastic past couple of days. I was hoping to get my grant this week as most of Feb'17 cases have been cleared but I guess its not my time as of now.

I hope the grants keep flowing in the days to come and next week turns out to be lucky for me  :fingerscrossed:

My best wishes with all of you


----------



## watchsachin

Dear all,

Wonder you can help on my query and one problem i have at hand . I got grant day before yesterday (06/09/17). IED is 21'st Nov 2017 which is quite soon, my wife is abroad currently and its a problem for her, her employers are not willing to leave her on such a short notice.

1) I didnt get 8504 Visa Condition letter along with the grant and also its not mentioned in the Visa conditions in the grant letter (Visa condition is NIL). Does it mean its not applicable to me and i can travel beyond IED.

2) What i need to do to get the facilitation letter to enable travel beyond IED ? Should i email [email protected]. Couple of guys in different threads have got it, What it says actually?

3) I have emailed [email protected] asking for an extension due to the reasons said above. Not sure what they will reply.

4) Can you please extract the content of the facilitation letter here if possible. Does it mention that you can travel anytime till the 189 visa validity date.

Can someone experienced please assist and provide an insight or someone who have gone through the same phase and received the facilitation letter. 

Thanks.


----------



## Auspr18

karanbansal91 said:


> Wow.. super fast... may be becoz of 30 points for English test and u may have not claimed any point for experience.. Am I right??


Unfortunately one can only get a maximum of 20 points for English


----------



## ankitgoel10

Nmonga32 said:


> Not many grants reported today given a fantastic past couple of days. I was hoping to get my grant this week as most of Feb'17 cases have been cleared but I guess its not my time as of now.
> 
> I hope the grants keep flowing in the days to come and next week turns out to be lucky for me  :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My best wishes with all of you


@nmonga32
As I saw your post, I was just checking the pattern for Electrical Engineer 233311 on myimmitracker. You might also want to look up - it does not look good mate.

Although I see you are the NEXT DUE for GRANT (233311 lodged in 2017) now 
All the Best (although your pressed IP later than me).

I am the third one (by that order)! All the Best to Us!
May this post of mine work like a Charm! 

However, 4 cases are pending from 2016 also.


----------



## manpan18

newbienz said:


> They can ask as many times as they want at any time interval they want.
> 
> In my opinion They keep process section by section of the application and keep asking the applicants for documents whichever they find are missing.
> Once that section is complete, the same process starts again for the next section till such time that the entire application is complete
> 
> Cheers


May be. May be not. My CO asked for 4 things that indicated that he had gone through everything.
1. Missing marksheets
2. PTE score ( Not sent via PRE portal)
3. Wife's detail that was missing in Form 80
4. My University name discripency.

Generally they would go through the entire case/documents and ask for what is missing. I think when the CO changes, they look at things differently and may find something else that is missing.


----------



## sanu90

Hello Experts

Is there anything an onshore applicant should meet after the grant like the IED for an offshore applicant??
Are there any sort of landing formalities for onshore applicants in Australia??


Thanks


----------



## jithooos

manpan18 said:


> May be. May be not. My CO asked for 4 things that indicated that he had gone through everything.
> 1. Missing marksheets
> 2. PTE score ( Not sent via PRE portal)
> 3. Wife's detail that was missing in Form 80
> 4. My University name discripency.
> 
> Generally they would go through the entire case/documents and ask for what is missing. I think when the CO changes, they look at things differently and may find something else that is missing.




I agree to this manpan. CO will definitely take up the case as a whole and scrutinise it thoroughly, Then ask for further docs. Further CO contacts could be from different CO or from the same person while double checking the info provided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

ankitgoel10 said:


> @nmonga32
> As I saw your post, I was just checking the pattern for Electrical Engineer 233311 on myimmitracker. You might also want to look up - it does not look good mate.
> 
> Although I see you are the NEXT DUE for GRANT (233311 lodged in 2017) now
> All the Best (although your pressed IP later than me).
> 
> I am the third one (by that order)! All the Best to Us!
> May this post of mine work like a Charm!
> 
> However, 4 cases are pending from 2016 also.


There are quite a few Elec engg applicants on Immitracker. I dont think its a popular job occupation to apply for 189  There invite ceiling is also never reached (last year i guess it was 60%)... This endless wait is killing me!


----------



## varununi7

Guys!

Saw a direct grant for 261111, lodged on 28/7, 75 pts, all other details same as mine. I have claimed 10 pts for experience though and the invited person 15. 

We both have same lodged dates and same CO (Adelaide). I just got commencement email and the person got a direct grant! 

Now I am sure the immi commencement email is a CO contact. God knows what they are checking (they haven't asked anything yet).

What happens if they call in for employment checks and no one responds? Do they again try or just hang in their boots? I am asking because I am in a state of panic and not sure what's going on with my case 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i was wondering if you guys can help me.
> 
> Ive lodged my visa application and uploaded all documents on 24/08/2017.
> 
> However i want to go back to Australia for a few months in October. If my visa doesn't get granted in time, am i ok to go on a tourist visa? Will that disrupt anything to do with my 189 visa?
> 
> your help is always greatly appreciated.




Do you hold a valid tourist visa now ? Then you can enter Australia, but inform the CO through update us section. 

If you are planning to apply for tourist visa now, that's inviting troubles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kv7193

Nmonga32 said:


> There are quite a few Elec engg applicants on Immitracker. I dont think its a popular job occupation to apply for 189  There invite ceiling is also never reached (last year i guess it was 60%)... This endless wait is killing me!


I really wonder if that's the reason why jobs where the invite ceiling is never reached...we get the grant longer?


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Saw a direct grant for 261111, lodged on 28/7, 75 pts, all other details same as mine. I have claimed 10 pts for experience though and the invited person 15.
> 
> We both have same lodged dates and same CO (Adelaide). I just got commencement email and the person got a direct grant!
> 
> Now I am sure the immi commencement email is a CO contact. God knows what they are checking (they haven't asked anything yet).
> 
> What happens if they call in for employment checks and no one responds? Do they again try or just hang in their boots? I am asking because I am in a state of panic and not sure what's going on with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It's too early for you to worry. And no case will be rejected just with such a simple
Reason that your company officials didn't attend their phone call. 

Wait for at least 3 months to think about such worries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

kv7193 said:


> I really wonder if that's the reason why jobs where the invite ceiling is never reached...we get the grant longer?




Once visa application is lodged, job code/points has nothing to do with grant. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Hi Siri

Congrats you have broken all records 

All the best in your future endeavors

Regards
Raj


----------



## KTAli

Jinji said:


> [reposting]
> Hi,
> 
> My CO contacted me and asked to upload form 1339 (Declaration of Service). However, I couldn't find where to upload the form Declaration of Service 1339. Hence, I uploaded it under Other Documents > Character PV, Evidence Of > Other (Specify) > Form 1339.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the wrong place to upload? I later realised there is an Other Documents > "Character, Evidence Of" as well. Should I have uploaded there?
> 
> What action can I take now that I have already clicked on "Information Provided". Shall I go ahead and upload the same to "Character, Evidence Of" as well?
> 
> Can this cause any issues? What is the difference between Character PV and Character?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you are referring to Form 1399 (Not 1339).
I referred to a friend of mine who was requested by his CO to provide this form and already got his PR now. He directed me to upload it under "War Crimes Declaration" section.

Best of luck!


----------



## Rajnath27

varununi7 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Saw a direct grant for 261111, lodged on 28/7, 75 pts, all other details same as mine. I have claimed 10 pts for experience though and the invited person 15.
> 
> We both have same lodged dates and same CO (Adelaide). I just got commencement email and the person got a direct grant!
> 
> Now I am sure the immi commencement email is a CO contact. God knows what they are checking (they haven't asked anything yet).
> 
> What happens if they call in for employment checks and no one responds? Do they again try or just hang in their boots? I am asking because I am in a state of panic and not sure what's going on with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Helo Varununi,

First of all if they intend to Verify your case and if at all they are not able to reach your previous Employer, they will either call or send you an email directly giving an opportunity to explain.

So don't worry if someone from your previous employment doesn't answer DIBP/AHC

Cheers
Raj


----------



## varununi7

Rajnath27 said:


> Helo Varununi,
> 
> 
> 
> First of all if they intend to Verify your case and if at all they are not able to reach your previous Employer, they will either call or send you an email directly giving an opportunity to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> So don't worry if someone from your previous employment doesn't answer DIBP/AHC
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Raj




Phew, didn't know that. Thanks. Hard to believe that such a similar case isn't being responded by same team. Wonder what's going on!!!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

manpan18 said:


> May be. May be not. My CO asked for 4 things that indicated that he had gone through everything.
> 1. Missing marksheets
> 2. PTE score ( Not sent via PRE portal)
> 3. Wife's detail that was missing in Form 80
> 4. My University name discripency.
> 
> Generally they would go through the entire case/documents and ask for what is missing. I think when the CO changes, they look at things differently and may find something else that is missing.


What is PRE Portal


----------



## manpan18

varununi7 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Saw a direct grant for 261111, lodged on 28/7, 75 pts, all other details same as mine. I have claimed 10 pts for experience though and the invited person 15.
> 
> We both have same lodged dates and same CO (Adelaide). I just got commencement email and the person got a direct grant!
> 
> Now I am sure the immi commencement email is a CO contact. God knows what they are checking (they haven't asked anything yet).
> 
> What happens if they call in for employment checks and no one responds? Do they again try or just hang in their boots? I am asking because I am in a state of panic and not sure what's going on with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are not alone buddy. I am getting anxious myself. Thinking of all possible things that might go wrong. How long can one stay positive. But they make efforts to contact the employer and don't just give up after the first call. You may get a direct grant as you don't have any contact yet. I am more anxious as I lodged in March and September rush did not help. Got me more anxious. 263111 have been so slow. They messed up the invites and issues more than the limit last year. Not sure if that has anything to do with the slow grants for 263111. Andrey? Any insights?


----------



## manpan18

jaguar123 said:


> What is PRE Portal


Typo. PTE portal.


----------



## KTAli

hasansins said:


> He also stated that he got grant "Tomorrow" so figure it out yourself


I would really excuse him/her for the excitement could have been outrageous


----------



## jaguar123

manpan18 said:


> Typo. PTE portal.


I am unable to understand, not send through PTE portal. Actually, we have to attach PTE result and what else?


----------



## KTAli

shivay23 said:


> Hello guys, first of all congrats to all who have got their grants!!! and I pray people who are waiting must get their grants asap....
> I have been following this forum since long and I appreciate that people are helping each other on queries..it's really helpful...and thankful to all who are actively providing guidance on emigration...
> 
> Just wanted to inform that after a long wait of around 5 months and a week...I finally got grant for my whole family...my wife and 2 childs :israel::third:eace:
> 
> I used to see my status almost everyday and it was assessment in progress...but yesterday when I saw finalised I was...i mean no words to explain the happiness I had...:bounce:
> 
> This forum has given me patience and courage while i was waiting for grant...i can see their were lot of people in forum who have been waiting for long patiently....
> 
> Thanks all from bottom of my heart for all the support....I have hired consultant for my case but please feel free to contact if i can be of any help....I'll try to solve queries...
> 
> Following are my timelines as per the standard I have seen on others signature
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt 80+ in each
> Invitation - 7th or 8th March(Sorry didn't remember the exact date, lemme know if it's required)
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2017
> First CO contact - 05th April 2017 for all the details like PCC, medicals etc.
> Second CO contact - 29th May 2017 asked for authorization of wife PTE exam, information provided on same day by sending her result through PTE website to DIBP
> Visat Grant - 7th Sept 2017
> IED - 5th April 2018


Congrats!


----------



## aniththomas

jaguar123 said:


> I am unable to understand, not send through PTE portal. Actually, we have to attach PTE result and what else?




You have to login to Pearson website, access your account, and select the option to send the scores directly to DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTAli

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


Congratulations and best luck for all the upcoming!


----------



## parth1310

sanu90 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> Is there anything an onshore applicant should meet after the grant like the IED for an offshore applicant??
> Are there any sort of landing formalities for onshore applicants in Australia??
> 
> 
> Thanks


None that I know of.


----------



## vikaschandra

DIVYUM.K said:


> Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
> visa lodged : 08 Feb 2017
> IED : 08 March 2018


Congratulations Divyum


----------



## vikaschandra

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


Congratulations Priyanka



shivay23 said:


> Hello guys, first of all congrats to all who have got their grants!!! and I pray people who are waiting must get their grants asap....
> I have been following this forum since long and I appreciate that people are helping each other on queries..it's really helpful...and thankful to all who are actively providing guidance on emigration...
> 
> Just wanted to inform that after a long wait of around 5 months and a week...I finally got grant for my whole family...my wife and 2 childs :israel::third:eace:
> 
> I used to see my status almost everyday and it was assessment in progress...but yesterday when I saw finalised I was...i mean no words to explain the happiness I had...:bounce:
> 
> This forum has given me patience and courage while i was waiting for grant...i can see their were lot of people in forum who have been waiting for long patiently....
> 
> Thanks all from bottom of my heart for all the support....I have hired consultant for my case but please feel free to contact if i can be of any help....I'll try to solve queries...
> 
> Following are my timelines as per the standard I have seen on others signature
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt 80+ in each
> Invitation - 7th or 8th March(Sorry didn't remember the exact date, lemme know if it's required)
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2017
> First CO contact - 05th April 2017 for all the details like PCC, medicals etc.
> Second CO contact - 29th May 2017 asked for authorization of wife PTE exam, information provided on same day by sending her result through PTE website to DIBP
> Visat Grant - 7th Sept 2017
> IED - 5th April 2018


Congratulations Shivay


----------



## sumitgupta22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by sumitgupta22 View Post
> Congratz Siri.
> 
> One question, Was your wife's maiden included in her PCC?
> 
> I have uploaded the docs but my wife's PCC is having only name which is mentioned in her Passport. Not maiden name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by Siri25 View Post
> Yes.. my wife's maiden name is included in her pcc..





sumitgupta22 said:


> oh.. what should I do now? Is it all the time mandatory?


Andrey/Vikas ?


----------



## KTAli

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Brisbane is sleeping, Grant Rain week ended but Brisbane is still moving at a snail's pace. Hope larger number of grants from Brisbane during next week.


I believe the Service Standards to be equally enforced upon all processing teams. Accordingly, it is safe to assume that reported number of grants coming through each of the teams is proportional to the total number of cases handled by the respective team.
Another point to consider is that a few fellow applicants reported their cases to be switched from one team to another. Making it look like another measure of enforcing Service Standards.

Just reading into the scene.

Best of luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

singh1982 said:


> God has been very kind, he is always blessing all his children - us.
> 
> God almighty has blessed me with the grant today, I am humbled. Many thanks to all my friends here who kept constantly guiding me - newbie, Sharma ji, jithoos and many more. You have been a constant source of inspiration and have helped me immensely in this journey. May God bless you all.
> 
> My timelines:
> IELTS Dec 2016 - 7 each
> ACS filed 9 Apr
> ACS received 1 may
> Pte result Apr 28
> EOI filed 1 May
> Invite 12 July
> Lodged 1 Aug all doc's(with Table of contents)
> Grant 8 Sep
> 
> For those waiting, don't worry we are with you- have faith in God and keep praying. Grant is coming soon...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mate


----------



## KTAli

Dkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does that mean CO can keep on asking for documents and they don't ask at one go??
> 
> Regards


This is a seen trend reported by some.
It would depend on the arising circumstances as they go thru the documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

karanbansal91 said:


> If I Import an application in immiaccount, Is there any mail sent to original account holder??
> My agent filed my file and shared me application acknowledgement. I have imported that application to any account made by me. Is there any mail sent by immiaccount to my agent, regarding importing of application?? My agent warned me to not do this, but still I did. please guide.


No it would not sent out any notification as you would be creating an immi account under a different email address


----------



## vikaschandra

jaguar123 said:


> I m little worried, after attaching all documents and clicking confirm button for each document type, do I have to click submit button somewhere?


just click on the information provided button this will take your case from the status "Information Requested" to "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## KTAli

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Like a lightening bolt! :biggrin1:
Congrats!


----------



## NB

vikaschandra said:


> just click on the information provided button this will take your case from the status "Information Requested" to "Assessment in Progress"


I think he is a first time document uploader
There would be no information provided button active for him

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

watchsachin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Wonder you can help on my query and one problem i have at hand . I got grant day before yesterday (06/09/17). IED is 21'st Nov 2017 which is quite soon, my wife is abroad currently and its a problem for her, her employers are not willing to leave her on such a short notice.
> 
> 1) I didnt get 8504 Visa Condition letter along with the grant and also its not mentioned in the Visa conditions in the grant letter (Visa condition is NIL). Does it mean its not applicable to me and i can travel beyond IED.
> 
> 2) What i need to do to get the facilitation letter to enable travel beyond IED ? Should i email [email protected]. Couple of guys in different threads have got it, What it says actually?
> 
> 3) I have emailed [email protected].au asking for an extension due to the reasons said above. Not sure what they will reply.
> 
> 4) Can you please extract the content of the facilitation letter here if possible. Does it mention that you can travel anytime till the 189 visa validity date.
> 
> Can someone experienced please assist and provide an insight or someone who have gone through the same phase and received the facilitation letter.
> 
> Thanks.


Visa condition has nothing to do with the IED there is a field on the grant letter which must be saying must not arrive after that should be met. 

Your spouse can take a validation trip enter Australia and then go back to work to serve the notice period for final move.

Have never heard anyone getting extension if DIBP are good with the reason you may get IED waiver which would mean you do not have to arrive before 21st Nov


----------



## KTAli

jaguar123 said:


> I am unable to understand, not send through PTE portal. Actually, we have to attach PTE result and what else?


Attach the score report as well as sending it over through pearsonvue.com/pte to DIBP.


----------



## vikaschandra

varununi7 said:


> Guys!
> 
> Saw a direct grant for 261111, lodged on 28/7, 75 pts, all other details same as mine. I have claimed 10 pts for experience though and the invited person 15.
> 
> We both have same lodged dates and same CO (Adelaide). I just got commencement email and the person got a direct grant!
> 
> Now I am sure the immi commencement email is a CO contact. God knows what they are checking (they haven't asked anything yet).
> 
> What happens if they call in for employment checks and no one responds? Do they again try or just hang in their boots? I am asking because I am in a state of panic and not sure what's going on with my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


locally engaged integrity officers make several attempts to reach out the concerned person to verify the employment details for the applicant. At any event if they are unable to reach the employer letter of Natural Justice might be sent to the applicant which would give him/her 28 days to clarify the situation and provide evidences to support the case


----------



## vikaschandra

sumitgupta22 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrey/Vikas ?


I do not feel it would pose any problem, yet if you are worried prepare an affidavit which says that both person are the same and keep it with you in case you may require


----------



## srinivas1308

Hi, my application status is Assessment in progress from May 30th .I am in the current organisation from 2014 and added ITR for 2014-15,2015-16 and payslips for 2016-17 along with RNR under work reference. want to attach few more docs for work reference like PF statement of previous and current org, last 5 months payslips of current org and offer letter of current org. Will it delay the application process anyway if I update it now? Please suggest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

srinivas1308 said:


> Hi, my application status is Assessment in progress from May 30th .I am in the current organisation from 2014 and added ITR for 2014-15,2015-16 and payslips for 2016-17 along with RNR under work reference. want to attach few more docs for work reference like PF statement of previous and current org, last 5 months payslips of current org and offer letter of current org. Will it delay the application process anyway if I update it now? Please suggest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as i know it should not delay the processing time.. as these are additional evidences to your employment


----------



## BillyJoe101

jithooos said:


> Do you hold a valid tourist visa now ? Then you can enter Australia, but inform the CO through update us section.
> 
> If you are planning to apply for tourist visa now, that's inviting troubles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok i don't have a tourist visa at the moment. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## varununi7

vikaschandra said:


> locally engaged integrity officers make several attempts to reach out the concerned person to verify the employment details for the applicant. At any event if they are unable to reach the employer letter of Natural Justice might be sent to the applicant which would give him/her 28 days to clarify the situation and provide evidences to support the case




Appreciate ur inputs here. You have been a great support to me on this forum since long! 

Thanks man. Hoping a grant next week.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

srinivas1308 said:


> Hi, my application status is Assessment in progress from May 30th .I am in the current organisation from 2014 and added ITR for 2014-15,2015-16 and payslips for 2016-17 along with RNR under work reference. want to attach few more docs for work reference like PF statement of previous and current org, last 5 months payslips of current org and offer letter of current org. Will it delay the application process anyway if I update it now? Please suggest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is precisely why I did not upload documents on day 1 and did it over a period of days. Making sure I missed nothing Ideally you should upload all documents at a stretch and not after weeks and months of the processing 

Anyways now You have to determine if these documents really fill a gap in your overall evidence picture or not.

If you upload a document pertaining to a section the CO has already completed, the CO may need to visit that section again and reassess the entire evidence again without any real benefit to you, as the previous evidence was sufficient 

If he had not, maybe the new evidence will make his decision much easier 

So you have to see the importance of the documents you propose to upload versus a delay it may cause to the processing 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

BillyJoe101 said:


> ok i don't have a tourist visa at the moment. Anyone else have any ideas?


As far as we know that which ever visa comes at later stage will over ride the previous visa. which means if you apply for tourist visa now and it stays in progress meanwhile if you receive the grant on say day one at x hour and then receive your tourist visa on day one at x+1 hour the tourist visa will over ride your PR and you will have only the tourist visa but not the PR.

Talk to DIBP about it or consult a MARA Agent before you take any action


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi guys,

I have few questions regarding the application.
1. I have given my samples for the medicals on 31 Aug (last thursday) and have not received the medicals report yet. I checked with the hospital and they said mine and my wife's reports are clear but they are waiting for the TB screening blood test reports for my 2 years old son. 
Shall i lodge the visa now or wait till the medicals are uploaded by the hospital.

2. I am filling the form 80, for the address history and travel history only 5 entries are available, i have quite a lot of international travel for job, shall i use multiple sheets of part T for additional travel and address history??
I am working in UAE and Qatar for the past 10 years and have been to india for vacations on various occasions. I understand that I need to mention that in my travel history but do I need to mention that in my address history as well like one month duration at my home address??

3. the checklist mentions that i need to submit form 1229. Is Form 80 & Form 1221 not required for infants ??

Please advice.

Thanks in advance for reply


----------



## aamer.gr81

Congrats @ NEWBIENZ for your direct grant.......


----------



## vikaschandra

newbienz said:


> This is precisely why I did not upload documents on day 1 and did it over a period of days. Making sure I missed nothing Ideally you should upload all documents at a stretch and not after weeks and months of the processing
> 
> Anyways now You have to determine if these documents really fill a gap in your overall evidence picture or not.
> 
> If you upload a document pertaining to a section the CO has already completed, the CO may need to visit that section again and reassess the entire evidence again without any real benefit to you, as the previous evidence was sufficient
> 
> If he had not, maybe the new evidence will make his decision much easier
> 
> So you have to see the importance of the documents you propose to upload versus a delay it may cause to the processing
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers


Agree with newbienz. Think and decide if these additional documents really add any value or not


----------



## vikaschandra

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have few questions regarding the application.
> 1. I have given my samples for the medicals on 31 Aug (last thursday) and have not received the medicals report yet. I checked with the hospital and they said mine and my wife's reports are clear but they are waiting for the TB screening blood test reports for my 2 years old son.
> Shall i lodge the visa now or wait till the medicals are uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> 2. I am filling the form 80, for the address history and travel history only 5 entries are available, i have quite a lot of international travel for job, shall i use multiple sheets of part T for additional travel and address history??
> I am working in UAE and Qatar for the past 10 years and have been to india for vacations on various occasions. I understand that I need to mention that in my travel history but do I need to mention that in my address history as well like one month duration at my home address??
> 
> 3. the checklist mentions that i need to submit form 1229. Is Form 80 & Form 1221 not required for infants ??
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reply


wait for the medicals to be completed just matter of few days. (provided you are not close to the mark of 60 days to lodge the visa application)

mention all the travel details if there are many entries use additional pages

Form 1221 and form 80 is required only for applicants above 18 years of age.

form 1229 is for - children under 18 years of age intend to travel to Australia, their non-accompanying parent(s) or person(s) with parental responsibility. 

I believe this is not applicable for you


----------



## BillyJoe101

vikaschandra said:


> As far as we know that which ever visa comes at later stage will over ride the previous visa. which means if you apply for tourist visa now and it stays in progress meanwhile if you receive the grant on say day one at x hour and then receive your tourist visa on day one at x+1 hour the tourist visa will over ride your PR and you will have only the tourist visa but not the PR.
> 
> Talk to DIBP about it or consult a MARA Agent before you take any action


ok cheers, so its a bit of a gamble then. 

Maybe if i get my case assigned i could let them know, i want to go over in October, or i just wait for the grant


----------



## apurvwalia

*Question for brazilian engineer*

Hi,

I have a question on applying for PR. I have 7 years of experience working in an automobile company in Brazil as Industrial engineer. My education is Bachelors in Engineers from Brazil and MBA in project management. I have IELTS 6 but I do not know rest of the process. What is the process to get assessment? Apparently, i have 50 points.


----------



## srinivas1308

newbienz said:


> This is precisely why I did not upload documents on day 1 and did it over a period of days. Making sure I missed nothing Ideally you should upload all documents at a stretch and not after weeks and months of the processing
> 
> Anyways now You have to determine if these documents really fill a gap in your overall evidence picture or not.
> 
> If you upload a document pertaining to a section the CO has already completed, the CO may need to visit that section again and reassess the entire evidence again without any real benefit to you, as the previous evidence was sufficient
> 
> If he had not, maybe the new evidence will make his decision much easier
> 
> So you have to see the importance of the documents you propose to upload versus a delay it may cause to the processing
> 
> The final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Newbienz. When CO contacted me for the first time, he asked me to submit FORM 80 but nothing related to work reference so can I assume he was happy with the employment docs ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have few questions regarding the application.
> 1. I have given my samples for the medicals on 31 Aug (last thursday) and have not received the medicals report yet. I checked with the hospital and they said mine and my wife's reports are clear but they are waiting for the TB screening blood test reports for my 2 years old son.
> Shall i lodge the visa now or wait till the medicals are uploaded by the hospital.
> 
> 2. I am filling the form 80, for the address history and travel history only 5 entries are available, i have quite a lot of international travel for job, shall i use multiple sheets of part T for additional travel and address history??
> I am working in UAE and Qatar for the past 10 years and have been to india for vacations on various occasions. I understand that I need to mention that in my travel history but do I need to mention that in my address history as well like one month duration at my home address??
> 
> 3. the checklist mentions that i need to submit form 1229. Is Form 80 & Form 1221 not required for infants ??
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reply


1. If you are apprehensive that the report would not be clear , and if so you would not like to proceed with the application, then it is better to wait for the medical report to get cleared. If you have no such apprehension, then you can lodge asap

2. You can use as Many sheets of T as required. I use 5-6 sheets. I added the home visits also

3. Form 80 or 1221 is not required for anyone under the age of 16

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

BillyJoe101 said:


> ok cheers, so its a bit of a gamble then.
> 
> Maybe if i get my case assigned i could let them know, i want to go over in October, or i just wait for the grant


My personal opinion would be wait for the grant as one may not be sure of how much time tourist visa would take to be granted or when the Grant is going to hit your inbox.. 

But if it is so very important for you to be there in AU in October then do consult some good Agent to advise as you do not want to end up being only a tourist. 

Call up DIBP and check with them as well see what information you get.. alternatively DIBP has a facebook link as well where they do answer questions see if you can have one of the DIBP Officials respond to your query


----------



## Priyanka.rathi

KTAli said:


> Congratulations and best luck for all the upcoming!


Thank you! All the best to you too..


----------



## vikaschandra

newbienz said:


> 1. If you are apprehensive that the report would not be clear , and if so you would not like to proceed with the application, then it is better to wait for the medical report to get cleared. If you have no such apprehension, then you can lodge asap
> 
> 2. You can use as Many sheets of T as required. I use 5-6 sheets. I added the home visits also
> 
> 3. Form 80 or 1221 is not required for anyone under the age of 16
> 
> Cheers


little correction for both of us... 

Form 80 - 16 years of age or over
Form 1221 - To be completed by all applicants who are 18 years of age or over


----------



## NB

srinivas1308 said:


> Thanks Newbienz. When CO contacted me for the first time, he asked me to submit FORM 80 but nothing related to work reference so can I assume he was happy with the employment docs ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally believe that a CO clears the application section by section.
But I have no evidence to prove or disprove it.

In a particular section, if he finds something is missing, he asks for it and once he gets it, he completes it and moves to the next section

The same process is repeated till the entire application is complete

So not asking for any more documents other then Form 80 would not construe that the entire application is okay

Cheers


----------



## aamer.gr81

newbienz said:


> 1. If you are apprehensive that the report would not be clear , and if so you would not like to proceed with the application, then it is better to wait for the medical report to get cleared. If you have no such apprehension, then you can lodge asap
> 
> 2. You can use as Many sheets of T as required. I use 5-6 sheets. I added the home visits also
> 
> 3. Form 80 or 1221 is not required for anyone under the age of 16
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz for your reply.
I do not have any doubts about the meds. SO i will lodge it today or tomorrow.
I will record all the travel details in the Section T. 
But can you please clarify that i need to mention the 1 month vacation as separate entry for the address history or i can ignore that in the address history??

Do i have to upload all the documents at the time when i lodge the visa itself or i get few days for modifications before the application gets locked for assessment by the visa officer.
Please clarify.


----------



## srinivas1308

newbienz said:


> I personally believe that a CO clears the application section by section.
> But I have no evidence to prove or disprove it.
> 
> In a particular section, if he finds something is missing, he asks for it and once he gets it, he completes it and moves to the next section
> 
> The same process is repeated till the entire application is complete
> 
> So not asking for any more documents other then Form 80 would not construe that the entire application is okay
> 
> Cheers




Newbienz,

what I had attached is as below for the last 3 years. will it be enough from your perspective?

1. RNR
2. Two years of ITR
3. Payslips of 2016-17 as I don't have Form 16 at that time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

srinivas1308 said:


> Newbienz,
> 
> what I had attached is as below for the last 3 years. will it be enough from your perspective?
> 
> 1. RNR
> 2. Two years of ITR
> 3. Payslips of 2016-17 as I don't have Form 16 at that time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 And what are you attaching now ?
Also,please don't be cryptic
Give details of each year against each entry
I am slow in understanding 

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

BillyJoe101 said:


> ok i don't have a tourist visa at the moment. Anyone else have any ideas?


I was in a similar situation. I was going to apply a Business visa 400. But everyone pointed out correctly that if your 400 cam after 189, then the will stand cancelled and I did not hear anybody saying that it can be revived after that. I withdrew. I also withdrew because my company's agent stated that I cannot apply 400 from my immi account. If that was possible I would have applied and kept a close watch and cancelled/withdrawn 400 if 189 got issued. But that is possible in case of tourist visa. Totally your call.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

newbienz said:


> I clubbed them systematically and named them such that the CO at a glance can understand what the file contains
> 
> Keep about 10 slots free as you may need to upload documents you may. Have forgotten
> 
> Cheers


Thanks very much. Appreciate your help!


----------



## NB

aamer.gr81 said:


> Thanks newbienz for your reply.
> I do not have any doubts about the meds. SO i will lodge it today or tomorrow.
> I will record all the travel details in the Section T.
> But can you please clarify that i need to mention the 1 month vacation as separate entry for the address history or i can ignore that in the address history??
> 
> Do i have to upload all the documents at the time when i lodge the visa itself or i get few days for modifications before the application gets locked for assessment by the visa officer.
> Please clarify.


I maintained continuity of dates so even when I visited my home country for vacation, I added that, so the CO had my complete movement for the past 10 years and where is stayed
Only addresses of short holidays were not mentioned, but other then that I gave all addresses also 

You can decide what you will do based on your circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## srinivas1308

newbienz said:


> And what are you attaching now ?
> Also,please don't be cryptic
> Give details of each year against each entry
> I am slow in understanding
> 
> Cheers



Below are the details I had attached earlier for current organisation 

1. RNR
2. 2014-15 income tax return 
3. 2015-16 income tax return 
4. 2016-17 payslips ( April 2016 to March 2017 ) for 12 months


I am planning to attach below in addition to above 

1. Offer later 
2. Provident fund statement of last 3 years
3. April 2017 to Aug 2017 payslips





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

srinivas1308 said:


> Below are the details I had attached earlier for current organisation
> 
> 1. RNR
> 2. 2014-15 income tax return
> 3. 2015-16 income tax return
> 4. 2016-17 payslips ( April 2016 to March 2017 ) for 12 months
> 
> 
> I am planning to attach below in addition to above
> 
> 1. Offer later
> 2. Provident fund statement of last 3 years
> 3. April 2017 to Aug 2017 payslips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RnR is Reference letter or SD or something else ?
Why no payslips for 2014-16 ?
Even if you have lost them, can't your company generate them again ?

Cheers


----------



## 1313409

HI Folks,

One question . Is it mandatory to upload form1221 along with 189 visa application. I have lodged visa on 10th of March and first CO contact happened on 20-Apr-2017 asking for form 80, medicals ,USA PCC and wife's English proficiency letter from School. CO did not ask for form 1221.

What should I do ? Should I upload the FORM 1221. Details are in my Signature.

Please advise.

Regards,


Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
Grant - Waiting


----------



## AmazingTiger

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> One question . Is it mandatory to upload form1221 along with 189 visa application. I have lodged visa on 10th of March and first CO contact happened on 20-Apr-2017 asking for form 80, medicals ,USA PCC and wife's English proficiency letter from School. CO did not ask for form 1221.
> 
> What should I do ? Should I upload the FORM 1221. Details are in my Signature.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
> First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
> IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
> Grant - Waiting


It is not mandatory but is recommended. You could upload it as and when you prefer to, hopefully without too much of a delay. The choice is yours.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Could anyone clarify ,
when Form -80 and Form-1221 are not mandatory, how those forms play a major role in speedy grant?????

When not mandatory, why to provide?????


----------



## srinivas1308

newbienz said:


> RnR is Reference letter or SD or something else ?
> 
> Why no payslips for 2014-16 ?
> 
> Even if you have lost them, can't your company generate them again ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




RNR - it is roles n responsibilities letter given by the organisation 
Payslips 2014-16 : Will it be ok if I can get hold of some of the payslips for those years though I will check with organisation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

srinivas1308 said:


> RNR - it is roles n responsibilities letter given by the organisation
> Payslips 2014-16 : Will it be ok if I can get hold of some of the payslips for those years though I will check with organisation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am no expert, but even if u have 3-4 payslips, preferably 1 from each quarter - it would work.the idea is to show continuity of employment.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## xavinav

Many Congratulations on your grant ! Could you please let me know where you have seen status daily ? I'm asking about the one you mentioned as 'assessment in progress"


----------



## srinivas1308

xavinav said:


> Many Congratulations on your grant ! Could you please let me know where you have seen status daily ? I'm asking about the one you mentioned as 'assessment in progress"




You can see your application status in immi account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

JP Mosa said:


> Could anyone clarify ,
> when Form -80 and Form-1221 are not mandatory, how those forms play a major role in speedy grant?????
> 
> When not mandatory, why to provide?????


Check the attachment from DIBP Website.. maybe this will give you better picture than anyone clarifying it


----------



## JP Mosa

vikaschandra said:


> Check the attachment from DIBP Website.. maybe this will give you better picture than anyone clarifying it




I know F-80 importance, but my question is where this statements like" They are not mandatory" comes from?

If they are not mandatory why DIBP saying that for faster processing upload F-80 & F-1221 is my question?
Logic is missing, as many here depends on logics.


I know F-80 for applicant is heart and sole of his/ her details which will be recorded for lifetime.

Hope you got my question.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

JP Mosa said:


> I know F-80 importance, but my question is where this statements like" They are not mandatory" comes from?
> 
> If they are not mandatory why DIBP saying that for faster processing upload F-80 & F-1221 is my question?
> Logic is missing, as many here depends on logics.
> 
> 
> I know F-80 for applicant is heart and sole of his/ her details which will be recorded for lifetime.
> 
> Hope you got my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well as you can read the statement which says "Additional Character requirements
Each person who is 18 years or older *can complete* and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application can reduce processing times.

"can" complete and does not mention as "should" complete which makes it not compulsory to be done. Well the word *Not Mandatory* is based on this fact.

Secondly, as you are also aware that these form covers the entire history of the applicant this will give the CO better stance to understand the case of the applicant and take better informed decision. 

further DIBP would be in a better position to provide the correct logic


----------



## Siri25

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Congrats .. can you pls share your ANZSCO as well.... ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


ANZSCO is 231312 Developer Programmer


----------



## JP Mosa

vikaschandra said:


> Well as you can read the statement which says "Additional Character requirements
> 
> Each person who is 18 years or older *can complete* and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application can reduce processing times.
> 
> 
> 
> "can" complete and does not mention as "should" complete which makes it not compulsory to be done. Well the word *Not Mandatory* is based on this fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, as you are also aware that these form covers the entire history of the applicant this will give the CO better stance to understand the case of the applicant and take better informed decision.
> 
> 
> 
> further DIBP would be in a better position to provide the correct logic




Vikas,
I do read word by word DIBP website, very much well versed with DIBP site.

I am not expecting to explain what it means.

I just wanna let members know and not to take F-80 as a simple form to be filled by saying generic statements like be honest, just fill it etc.

Future members should know that this F-80 plays a major role even after landing in future when they approach DIBP for something else in future.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

JP Mosa said:


> Vikas,
> I do read word by word DIBP website, very much well versed with DIBP site.
> 
> I am not expecting to explain what it means.
> 
> I just wanna let members know and not to take F-80 as a simple form to be filled by saying generic statements like be honest, just fill it etc.
> 
> Future members should know that this F-80 plays a major role even after landing in future when they approach DIBP for something else in future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I follow your logical reasoning. F80 in practice is a mandatory document, whereas on paper out it is not so. Imho, it is something for the DIBP to address.

And as far as future/current applicants go, it would be wise if they considered it as a mandatory document. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

This could help. For skill assessment You might want to visit engineers Australia website and look for keywords "migration skill assessment", "fast track", "MSA booklet" and maybe career episodes

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



apurvwalia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question on applying for PR. I have 7 years of experience working in an automobile company in Brazil as Industrial engineer. My education is Bachelors in Engineers from Brazil and MBA in project management. I have IELTS 6 but I do not know rest of the process. What is the process to get assessment? Apparently, i have 50 points.


----------



## JP Mosa

AmazingTiger said:


> I guess I follow your logical reasoning. F80 in practice is a mandatory document, whereas on paper out it is not so. Imho, it is something for the DIBP to address.
> 
> And as far as future/current applicants go, it would be wise if they considered it as a mandatory document.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




It's up to applicants decision, 
I am not interested in convincing ppl what they have to do or what not to.

Congrats anyways for grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kki

Just check this link for 188 grant trends https://youtu.be/IQV3WgBEV4I


----------



## laxswa

::::lease help ::::

May anyone give a proper solution to my problem where i am really getting confused.

We applied for 189 visa on 6th march 2017 with 11 months left to the expiry date of my wife's passport. On this september 4 we both were granted with visa. Now she has less than 6 months to that expiry date of 28th feb 2018 . i
It is advisbile here in bangladesh to have at least 6 mnts validity of your current passport to cross airport.

Now, The solution is renewal of the passport.Here in bangladesh after renewal we get a new passport with a new number alongwith the old one printed on it .

Tje ques is :: Do we need to inform it to Dibp?

If yes:

Then how? And how we will know about the update? Also how much time it takes?

If no: then what is advisible?


Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Just an interesting observation & pattern in grant issued as of today:

1. May, Jun, Jul & Aug lodged applications are given a uniform, slow & steady grants.
2. Apr lodged application are getting more focus and relatively more grants coming for it.
3. Qualitative prediction is that Apr lodged application will see a similar volume as was seen for Mar ones last week.
4. May, Jun, Jul & Aug will continue to get intermitant grants at rate stipulated in point 1.

This is all my fiction based on myimmitracker data.

Cheers!!


----------



## vikaschandra

laxswa said:


> ::::lease help ::::
> 
> May anyone give a proper solution to my problem where i am really getting confused.
> 
> We applied for 189 visa on 6th march 2017 with 11 months left to the expiry date of my wife's passport. On this september 4 we both were granted with visa. Now she has less than 6 months to that expiry date of 28th feb 2018 . i
> It is advisbile here in bangladesh to have at least 6 mnts validity of your current passport to cross airport.
> 
> Now, The solution is renewal of the passport.Here in bangladesh after renewal we get a new passport with a new number alongwith the old one printed on it .
> 
> Tje ques is :: Do we need to inform it to Dibp?
> 
> If yes:
> 
> Then how? And how we will know about the update? Also how much time it takes?
> 
> If no: then what is advisible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


yes you have to inform DIBP about the change in passport as your visa is linked to your Passport number.. you can do so by updating your immi account update us section with new passport details and check the VEVO after few days to see if the new passport details have been updated.


----------



## vikaschandra

kki said:


> Just check this link for 188 grant trends https://youtu.be/IQV3WgBEV4I


Wondering what the occupation ceiling and occupational quota has got to do with the grants?


----------



## laxswa

vikaschandra said:


> yes you have to inform DIBP about the change in passport as your visa is linked to your Passport number.. you can do so by updating your immi account update us section with new passport details and check the VEVO after few days to see if the new passport details have been updated.


Thats what i know..genrally how much time it takes them to update? Any idea? And we must book ticket with the new passport detail and always carry the old one...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

laxswa said:


> Thats what i know..genrally how much time it takes them to update? Any idea? And we must book ticket with the new passport detail and always carry the old one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


It could take from a day to a week depends on DIBP. 
Yes book tickets with new passport details and carry the old passport as reference if required


----------



## PANZIND

laxswa said:


> Thats what i know..genrally how much time it takes them to update? Any idea? And we must book ticket with the new passport detail and always carry the old one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




I staple and carry old passport along with latest one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

laxswa said:


> Thats what i know..genrally how much time it takes them to update? Any idea? And we must book ticket with the new passport detail and always carry the old one...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk



In that case, AFAIK,

approach your local AUS embassy to know more

Or

Go for a trip, validate your visa , renew there and inform in local immigration office.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

PANZIND said:


> I staple and carry old passport along with latest one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good that it stays together, but not good idea to staple it as it could damage the official travel document


----------



## laxswa

JP Mosa said:


> In that case, AFAIK,
> 
> approach your local AUS embassy to know more
> 
> Or
> 
> Go for a trip, validate your visa , renew there and inform in local immigration office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if do the thing i have planned...will not it be enough?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

laxswa said:


> What if do the thing i have planned...will not it be enough?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


As visak said, inform DIBP about the change in passport as your visa is linked to your Passport number.. you can do so by updating your immi account update us section with new passport details and check the VEVO after few days to see if the new passport details have been updated.

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

laxswa said:


> What if do the thing i have planned...will not it be enough?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




You can 

You can update in IMMI account, but can't tell you when it will be updated.

Or approach local AUS embassy

Besides, obviously newly issued PP will have old pp details.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

JP Mosa said:


> You can
> 
> You can update in IMMI account, but can't tell you when it will be updated.
> 
> Or approach local AUS embassy
> 
> Besides, obviously newly issued PP will have old pp details.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes..the new one has also the old one printed on it.

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

laxswa said:


> Yes..the new one has also the old one printed on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


I meam to say the old number

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

laxswa said:


> I meam to say the old number
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




I understand.
So it's up to you to decide what to do.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theone1111

*suitable occupation*

Hello

I have done P.Hd in BioTechnology and currently Teaching as Professor of bioTechnology in University.

Experts, please guide me which Occupation suits me best from the list of eligible occupations. I have tried searching from the list of suitable occupations but somehow not able to zero down on any specific one.

Your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## debeash

DIVYUM.K said:


> Finally we got Grant tomorrow.... Grant notifications came on 11:50AM IST
> visa lodged : 07 Sep 2017
> IED : 08 March 2018


Congratulations   

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

shivay23 said:


> Hello guys, first of all congrats to all who have got their grants!!! and I pray people who are waiting must get their grants asap....
> I have been following this forum since long and I appreciate that people are helping each other on queries..it's really helpful...and thankful to all who are actively providing guidance on emigration...
> 
> Just wanted to inform that after a long wait of around 5 months and a week...I finally got grant for my whole family...my wife and 2 childs :israel::third:eace:
> 
> I used to see my status almost everyday and it was assessment in progress...but yesterday when I saw finalised I was...i mean no words to explain the happiness I had...:bounce:
> 
> This forum has given me patience and courage while i was waiting for grant...i can see their were lot of people in forum who have been waiting for long patiently....
> 
> Thanks all from bottom of my heart for all the support....I have hired consultant for my case but please feel free to contact if i can be of any help....I'll try to solve queries...
> 
> Following are my timelines as per the standard I have seen on others signature
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt 80+ in each
> Invitation - 7th or 8th March(Sorry didn't remember the exact date, lemme know if it's required)
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2017
> First CO contact - 05th April 2017 for all the details like PCC, medicals etc.
> Second CO contact - 29th May 2017 asked for authorization of wife PTE exam, information provided on same day by sending her result through PTE website to DIBP
> Visat Grant - 7th Sept 2017
> IED - 5th April 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Priyanka.rathi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got our Visa today - me & my husband. Finally, the wait is over...
> I wish all the people best of luck.. Stay strong - Visa is on it's way...


Congratulations!!;

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

singh1982 said:


> God has been very kind, he is always blessing all his children - us.
> 
> God almighty has blessed me with the grant today, I am humbled. Many thanks to all my friends here who kept constantly guiding me - newbie, Sharma ji, jithoos and many more. You have been a constant source of inspiration and have helped me immensely in this journey. May God bless you all.
> 
> My timelines:
> IELTS Dec 2016 - 7 each
> ACS filed 9 Apr
> ACS received 1 may
> Pte result Apr 28
> EOI filed 1 May
> Invite 12 July
> Lodged 1 Aug all doc's(with Table of contents)
> Grant 8 Sep
> 
> For those waiting, don't worry we are with you- have faith in God and keep praying. Grant is coming soon...
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Siri25 said:


> Got Grant today friends(for me ,my spouse and kid) ..extremely happy
> 
> My Timelines are
> 
> ACS : may 5th, 2017 (Got +ve in 5 days)
> PTE: June 20th, 2017 (All 90's )
> EOI : July 10th
> Invite : July 12th
> Visa lodged : Aug 2nd
> medicals : Aug 5th
> Docs Uploaded : Sep 6th (Thought docs uploaded on the same day of visa lodge but not
> uploaded by my agent)
> Grant : Sep 8th (with in 2day s after docs uploaded)


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

*Random thought not to be taken seriously:*

Weird things pop-up when one looks at data closely (You'd remember Dr. Michael Burry form the movie 'The Big Short').

Guess what I realised in my eureka moment on immi tracker - I lodged my application on 19th April 2017. There are 13 other cases lodged on the same day.

Not a single one of us has a grant :brick:

Go figure :yo:


----------



## jithooos

TravelWorld said:


> *Random thought not to be taken seriously:*
> 
> Weird things pop-up when one looks at data closely (You'd remember Dr. Michael Burry form the movie 'The Big Short').
> 
> Guess what I realised in my eureka moment on immi tracker - I lodged my application on 19th April 2017. There are 13 other cases lodged on the same day.
> 
> Not a single one of us has a grant :brick:
> 
> Go figure :yo:




They have just started with the month of April. You will have it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

JP Mosa said:


> I know F-80 importance, but my question is where this statements like" They are not mandatory" comes from?
> 
> If they are not mandatory why DIBP saying that for faster processing upload F-80 & F-1221 is my question?
> Logic is missing, as many here depends on logics.
> 
> 
> I know F-80 for applicant is heart and sole of his/ her details which will be recorded for lifetime.
> 
> Hope you got my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




A suggestion; go on MyImmiTracker website and filter all cases on SC189 where CO contacts had been made, and cases where visa had been granted after CO contact.

You will see a general trend that most applicants were asked to provide form 80 and 1221 upon CO contact. 

Its easy to understand that eventhough its not mandatory; the CO requires these forms befor making a decision. Thus the DIBP statement that it leads to faster processing. 

Anyway, you can apply the logic that its non mandatory and wait for the CO to ask for it. Or just get it done with and avoid atleast 1 CO contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

theone1111 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> I have done P.Hd in BioTechnology and currently Teaching as Professor of bioTechnology in University.
> 
> 
> 
> Experts, please guide me which Occupation suits me best from the list of eligible occupations. I have tried searching from the list of suitable occupations but somehow not able to zero down on any specific one.
> 
> 
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated.




I was on the same boat. Unfortunately DIBP removed our occupation- 242111 from GSM occupation lists. 

I had to change the boat; reassessed for Agricultural Scientist since I conduct plant based academic research, and got the invite. 

You can look for occupations which suits your academic research. Your PhD will most likely be assessed positively for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naresh2127

It was a long wait but finally received the grant on 6th Sep, 2017.

My timelines are:

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
EOI-189: 06/12/2016 (65 Points)
Invite: 18/01/2017
Lodge: 20/01/2017
CO contact: 08/02/2017 for Form 80
IP(information provided): 10/02/2017
Visa Grant: 06/09/2017


----------



## NB

JP Mosa said:


> Could anyone clarify ,
> when Form -80 and Form-1221 are not mandatory, how those forms play a major role in speedy grant?????
> 
> When not mandatory, why to provide?????


One may need several days to fill the Form 80 and 1221 correctly especially if he has extensive travel and transfers
I nearly tore out my hair filling the forms and it was a test of my patience 

So if the CO asks you to submit the same, obviously you can't do it overnight and that would invariably lead to a delay

Secondly, maybe having the Form 80 collective data available at hand enables the CO to check boxes faster then without it

But, I have a hunch that the CO is allowed to ask for the Forms from the applicant only if he fits into certain parameters. And not from every applicant 

So that is why the department gives you the option of uploading even though maybe the CO under the rules could not have asked for the same.

Cheers


----------



## subz.finwiz

Naresh2127 said:


> It was a long wait but finally received the grant on 6th Sep, 2017.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> EOI-189: 06/12/2016 (65 Points)
> Invite: 18/01/2017
> Lodge: 20/01/2017
> CO contact: 08/02/2017 for Form 80
> IP(information provided): 10/02/2017
> Visa Grant: 06/09/2017




Congrats Bro. So on avg it's taking 6 - 8 months.
What is your IED ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naresh2127

subz.finwiz said:


> Congrats Bro. So on avg it's taking 6 - 8 months.
> What is your IED ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.
I'm already working in Sydney with 457, now moved to PR.


----------



## guriindia

Hi,

I and my wife are planning to apply for 189 visa. My wife is going to be primary applicant. We both have +ve skills assessment from relevant bodies. While getting my assessment I submitted affidavits from my coalegues from my current and previous employers. It is impossible for me to get job duties on company letterhead heads. My question is shall I go ahead and claim extra 5 points in my wife's application as I have +ve assessment. Is showing partner's reference letters mandatory? Will just showing the affidavits I provided for assessment be enough.

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## singh1982

Definitely, more points will reduce waiting time for invite. To claim 5 points for you, Anzsco code has to be same for both of you. Also, you will need to get ur education and skills assessed to claim points. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

guriindia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I and my wife are planning to apply for 189 visa. My wife is going to be primary applicant. We both have +ve skills assessment from relevant bodies. While getting my assessment I submitted affidavits from my coalegues from my current and previous employers. It is impossible for me to get job duties on company letterhead heads. My question is shall I go ahead and claim extra 5 points in my wife's application as I have +ve assessment. Is showing partner's reference letters mandatory? Will just showing the affidavits I provided for assessment be enough.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


When you are unable to get the reference letter from your employers is when you would do Statutory declarations from colleagues (affidavit). So I don't think anyone does both. Assessing authorities accept those on face value and do the aseessement. However, DIBP may perform verifications by calling the employees and not just your colleagues. So as long as what is written in the statutory declarations can be confirmed by the employer, you can claim the points. If you doubt that then don't unless the extra points is getting you the invite. DIBP calls the employers and enquires things like nature of Business of the company, your specific responsibilities etc.


----------



## manpan18

singh1982 said:


> Definitely, more points will reduce waiting time for invite. To claim 5 points for you, Anzsco code has to be same for both of you. Also, you will need to get ur education and skills assessed to claim points.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Anzsco code does not have to be the same. It has to be in the same list. Skills assessment already done I believe.


----------



## JP Mosa

parth1310 said:


> A suggestion; go on MyImmiTracker website and filter all cases on SC189 where CO contacts had been made, and cases where visa had been granted after CO contact.
> 
> You will see a general trend that most applicants were asked to provide form 80 and 1221 upon CO contact.
> 
> Its easy to understand that eventhough its not mandatory; the CO requires these forms befor making a decision. Thus the DIBP statement that it leads to faster processing.
> 
> Anyway, you can apply the logic that its non mandatory and wait for the CO to ask for it. Or just get it done with and avoid atleast 1 CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info.
I did all what you mentioned.
That's what I said, it's just an assumption made just like what you did now .
Anyways,My question is entirely different.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

newbienz said:


> One may need several days to fill the Form 80 and 1221 correctly especially if he has extensive travel and transfers
> I nearly tore out my hair filling the forms and it was a test of my patience
> 
> So if the CO asks you to submit the same, obviously you can't do it overnight and that would invariably lead to a delay
> 
> Secondly, maybe having the Form 80 collective data available at hand enables the CO to check boxes faster then without it
> 
> But, I have a hunch that the CO is allowed to ask for the Forms from the applicant only if he fits into certain parameters. And not from every applicant
> 
> So that is why the department gives you the option of uploading even though maybe the CO under the rules could not have asked for the same.
> 
> Cheers




Agree with what you wrote.
Most of the members who have not only extensive travel history but visa rejections, employment history , education, military service have to fill it carefully by adding tens of extra Part-T sheets also.

It's not that it's not mandatory, it's the story of life of an applicant.

Reason why, DIBP may be, no where in their site written "Not mandatory" 

Good luck






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guriindia

manpan18 said:


> When you are unable to get the reference letter from your employers is when you would do Statutory declarations from colleagues (affidavit). So I don't think anyone does both. Assessing authorities accept those on face value and do the aseessement. However, DIBP may perform verifications by calling the employees and not just your colleagues. So as long as what is written in the statutory declarations can be confirmed by the employer, you can claim the points. If you doubt that then don't unless the extra points is getting you the invite. DIBP calls the employers and enquires things like nature of Business of the company, your specific responsibilities etc.


Thanks..but when you say dibp may call employees, so who all will they call? I haven't mentioned any numbers apart from my colleagues who gave statutory declarations. 

What happens if some one provides negative feedback on call(people who gave statutory statements will give postive feedback)..there is very negative environment at my work place..will it cause the who case to reject or will it just cause the partner points to be reduced.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

guriindia said:


> Thanks..but when you say dibp may call employees, so who all will they call? I haven't mentioned any numbers apart from my colleagues who gave statutory declarations.
> 
> What happens if some one provides negative feedback on call(people who gave statutory statements will give postive feedback)..there is very negative environment at my work place..will it cause the who case to reject or will it just cause the partner points to be reduced.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Sorry. Typo. I meant "employers". They don't limit themselves to what is mentioned in the letters. When it is a statutory declaration, they perform these checks for sure for obvious reasons. Google "visa 189 190 natural justice" without the quotes. You will get an idea.


----------



## NB

guriindia said:


> Thanks..but when you say dibp may call employees, so who all will they call? I haven't mentioned any numbers apart from my colleagues who gave statutory declarations.
> 
> What happens if some one provides negative feedback on call(people who gave statutory statements will give postive feedback)..there is very negative environment at my work place..will it cause the who case to reject or will it just cause the partner points to be reduced.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


The AHC people are specifically trained in spotting misrepresentations
If someone is being simply malicious, I am sure they will spot that too

Even if you provide numbers, they prefer to take the numbers from the website of the company and approach them directly

If they find anything particularly wrong which leads to rejection of the visa, you will be given a chance to put your side of the story before a final decision is taken.

Cheers


----------



## guriindia

manpan18 said:


> Sorry. Typo. I meant "employers". They don't limit themselves to what is mentioned in the letters. When it is a statutory declaration, they perform these checks for sure for obvious reasons. Google "visa 189 190 natural justice" without the quotes. You will get an idea.


Thanks..by any chance do u know what is the waiting time for 65 points civil engineer these days.


----------



## guriindia

newbienz said:


> The AHC people are specifically trained in spotting misrepresentations
> If someone is being simply malicious, I am sure they will spot that too
> 
> Even if you provide numbers, they prefer to take the numbers from the website of the company and approach them directly
> 
> If they find anything particularly wrong which leads to rejection of the visa, you will be given a chance to put your side of the story before a final decision is taken.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for this info.


----------



## manpan18

guriindia said:


> Thanks..but when you say dibp may call employees, so who all will they call? I haven't mentioned any numbers apart from my colleagues who gave statutory declarations.
> 
> What happens if some one provides negative feedback on call(people who gave statutory statements will give postive feedback)..there is very negative environment at my work place..will it cause the who case to reject or will it just cause the partner points to be reduced.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Negative feedback will cause a natural justice notice. Not rejection straight away. You will be given a chance to prove yourself. To answer your original question - wrong information causes rejection and not reduction of points. Points are frozen when you get invite.


----------



## manpan18

guriindia said:


> Thanks..by any chance do u know what is the waiting time for 65 points civil engineer these days.


Not sure. This link shows the cut off of the last round. https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-august-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## guriindia

manpan18 said:


> Not sure. This link shows the cut off of the last round. https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-august-2017-round-results.aspx


Thanks... probably my last question in this streak...in form 80 I need to provide list of all addresses where I stayed in last 10 years...do I need to provide address proof as well along with that.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

guriindia said:


> Thanks... probably my last question in this streak...in form 80 I need to provide list of all addresses where I stayed in last 10 years...do I need to provide address proof as well along with that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Not required in my opinion 
I did not provide 

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

guriindia said:


> Thanks... probably my last question in this streak...in form 80 I need to provide list of all addresses where I stayed in last 10 years...do I need to provide address proof as well along with that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## AmazingTiger

guriindia said:


> Thanks... probably my last question in this streak...in form 80 I need to provide list of all addresses where I stayed in last 10 years...do I need to provide address proof as well along with that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


You do not need to. Just ensure that none of your documents accidentally claim a different residential history. Example : bank statement, phone bills.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

*Form 80 Query*

Hi brothers, please help me to resolve below queries for form 80, i will be really grateful to you.

1) My Current country of residence is saudi arabia and i live in a rented apartment where i only have yearly rent slips that too in arabic, so does DIBP ask current residential proof that i filled in form 80? if yes, what can i provide? 

2) In the employment section, it is mentioned there should be no gaps apart from employment and unemployment, what gap they are talking about apart from employment and employment? Also do i have to mention UNEMPLOYED in NAME OF BUSINESS/COMPANY for the idle days during the time i switched my Jobs? and In " Your Occupation and duties", can i mention spent time with my family before i joined next company on xxxx date.

3) In the space provided, I could only mention few of my job switches, should i use form T to add all other details but since form T is just a sheet how to use the same format? DATE FROM DATE TO NAME OF BUSINESS/ COMPANY etc?

4) 'Type of business' to be left BLANK in case i worked for a company which i mentioned in " Name of business/company" ?

5) In the Occupation, just mention " Telecom Engineer" for all my Jobs and mention 1-2 major duties due to limited space or add all details in form T?

6) My Degree completed in MAY 2009 however Engineers Australia mentioned in the outcome as JUNE 2009, which date to be considered now? I am confused.

7) In the Education part, It has been mentioned to include only Tertiary education so should i only include B-TECH as that's the only education i did after higher secondary. I mean just include 1 liner details about my B-TECH? 

8) Is form 80 required for spouse as well? and Does education and employment details really matter in spouse's form 80 even if claiming no points?

I would be really grateful if some experts can clear these points.


----------



## NB

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi brothers, please help me to resolve below queries for form 80, i will be really grateful to you.
> 
> 1) My Current country of residence is saudi arabia and i live in a rented apartment where i only have yearly rent slips that too in arabic, so does DIBP ask current residential proof that i filled in form 80? if yes, what can i provide?
> 
> 2) In the employment section, it is mentioned there should be no gaps apart from employment and unemployment, what gap they are talking about apart from employment and employment? Also do i have to mention UNEMPLOYED in NAME OF BUSINESS/COMPANY for the idle days during the time i switched my Jobs? and In " Your Occupation and duties", can i mention spent time with my family before i joined next company on xxxx date.
> 
> 3) In the space provided, I could only mention few of my job switches, should i use form T to add all other details but since form T is just a sheet how to use the same format? DATE FROM DATE TO NAME OF BUSINESS/ COMPANY etc?
> 
> 4) 'Type of business' to be left BLANK in case i worked for a company which i mentioned in " Name of business/company" ?
> 
> 5) In the Occupation, just mention " Telecom Engineer" for all my Jobs and mention 1-2 major duties due to limited space or add all details in form T?
> 
> 6) My Degree completed in MAY 2009 however Engineers Australia mentioned in the outcome as JUNE 2009, which date to be considered now? I am confused.
> 
> 7) In the Education part, It has been mentioned to include only Tertiary education so should i only include B-TECH as that's the only education i did after higher secondary. I mean just include 1 liner details about my B-TECH?
> 
> 8) Is form 80 required for spouse as well? and Does education and employment details really matter in spouse's form 80 even if claiming no points?
> 
> I would be really grateful if some experts can clear these points.


1, DIBP normally would not ask for proofs of address
2. Mention unemployed and spent time with family
3. I used date from date to etc format in the form T also
4. Give details of the business of the company in which you are working
5. Telecoms engineer is sufficient. If still space left add a few words more of description.no need to add details in Form T
6. If the degree says May 2009 clearly, stick with that
7. BTech followed by the subject
8. Even if you have not claimed points spouse has to fill the form exactly the same way

The above is based on what I did when filling the form

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## hridesh1987

newbienz said:


> 1, DIBP normally would not ask for proofs of address
> 2. Mention unemployed and spent time with family
> 3. I used date from date to etc format in the form T also
> 4. Give details of the business of the company in which you are working
> 5. Telecoms engineer is sufficient. If still space left add a few words more of description.no need to add details in Form T
> 6. If the degree says May 2009 clearly, stick with that
> 7. BTech followed by the subject
> 8. Even if you have not claimed points spouse has to fill the form exactly the same way
> 
> The above is based on what I did when filling the form
> 
> Final decision is yours
> 
> Cheers



Thank you so very much for your answers. Really appreciate.

For (1), if DIBP asks for residential proof, i do not have any so what to do in such case?
For (7), i am filling address details of my UNIVERSITY only and not my COLLEGE ? is it ok? and i read people also mentioned about their schools? is it required?
For (8), i will fill form 80 for spouse as well but employment and education details are focused to be checked by DIBP even when not claiming points? Can they ask for any proof?

I also have one critical issue. My wife used her mother's maiden name as family name in her documents till her higher secondary ( class 12th) and later on changed to father's family name when she applied for passport. She has also changed name again after marriage. How to replicate this in form 80? 
For the after marriage name, i can mention " Name after marriage" but what about name change done after higher secondary that too FAMILY NAME...is there any issue with this? 2 name changes and both FAMILY NAMES? All the education docs are in this name only however passport is in name after higher secondary i.e just before marriage i.e Father's family name.
This issue is really bothering me too much, please help


----------



## JP Mosa

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi brothers, please help me to resolve below queries for form 80, i will be really grateful to you.
> 
> 1) My Current country of residence is saudi arabia and i live in a rented apartment where i only have yearly rent slips that too in arabic, so does DIBP ask current residential proof that i filled in form 80? if yes, what can i provide?
> 
> *No need to provide residential proof*
> 
> 2) In the employment section, it is mentioned there should be no gaps apart from employment and unemployment, what gap they are talking about apart from employment and employment? Also do i have to mention UNEMPLOYED in NAME OF BUSINESS/COMPANY for the idle days during the time i switched my Jobs? and In " Your Occupation and duties", can i mention spent time with my family before i joined next company on xxxx date.
> 
> *You should mention all the gaps while switching jobs
> Write unemployed
> write attending interviews for next job or searching for other opportunity.*
> 
> 3) In the space provided, I could only mention few of my job switches, should i use form T to add all other details but since form T is just a sheet how to use the same format? DATE FROM DATE TO NAME OF BUSINESS/ COMPANY etc?
> 
> *Write same questions what you see in the columns on main page and answer them accordingly,e.g Name of bus/com, date from , date to, type of bus etc.,Use as many Part-T as you want.*
> 
> 4) 'Type of business' to be left BLANK in case i worked for a company which i mentioned in " Name of business/company" ?
> 
> *Type of business---- sales or providing telecom services etc.
> Name of bus- company name*
> 
> 5) In the Occupation, just mention " Telecom Engineer" for all my Jobs and mention 1-2 major duties due to limited space or add all details in form T?
> 
> *Write basic and major duties, no need to write total duties*
> 
> 6) My Degree completed in MAY 2009 however Engineers Australia mentioned in the outcome as JUNE 2009, which date to be considered now? I am confused.
> 
> *Assessment and degree completion dates are different. Assessment outcome says that After June 2009 ,your skills are suitable to practice as engineer, degree completion is the date when you completed.
> 
> so May,2009t *
> 
> 7) In the Education part, It has been mentioned to include only Tertiary education so should i only include B-TECH as that's the only education i did after higher secondary. I mean just include 1 liner details about my B-TECH?
> 
> *Include all the education details, certified trainigs etc.*
> 
> 
> 8) Is form 80 required for spouse as well? and Does education and employment details really matter in spouse's form 80 even if claiming no points?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> I would be really grateful if some experts can clear these points.




Good luck


----------



## NB

hridesh1987 said:


> Thank you so very much for your answers. Really appreciate.
> 
> For (1), if DIBP asks for residential proof, i do not have any so what to do in such case?
> For (7), i am filling address details of my UNIVERSITY only and not my COLLEGE ? is it ok? and i read people also mentioned about their schools? is it required?
> For (8), i will fill form 80 for spouse as well but employment and education details are focused to be checked by DIBP even when not claiming points? Can they ask for any proof?
> 
> I also have one critical issue. My wife used her mother's maiden name as family name in her documents till her higher secondary ( class 12th) and later on changed to father's family name when she applied for passport. She has also changed name again after marriage. How to replicate this in form 80?
> For the after marriage name, i can mention " Name after marriage" but what about name change done after higher secondary that too FAMILY NAME...is there any issue with this? 2 name changes and both FAMILY NAMES? All the education docs are in this name only however passport is in name after higher secondary i.e just before marriage i.e Father's family name.
> This issue is really bothering me too much, please help


1. Worst case scenario. DIBP asks for rent reciept.. Get the Arabic rent receipt translated in English and submit

7. I gave the university address followed by the college address

8. Generally no,proofs are asked

No problem in multiple names. It happens
Just give the other 2 maiden names also where asked if she was known by any other name

Nothing to worry
Just give answers truthfully 

Cheers


----------



## hridesh1987

newbienz said:


> 1. Worst case scenario. DIBP asks for rent reciept.. Get the Arabic rent receipt translated in English and submit
> 
> 7. I gave the university address followed by the college address
> 
> 8. Generally no,proofs are asked
> 
> No problem in multiple names. It happens
> Just give the other 2 maiden names also where asked if she was known by any other name
> 
> Nothing to worry
> Just give answers truthfully
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much bro. Really appreciate. This forum is LIFE.


----------



## ashish86.deshpande

manpan18 said:


> We are missing the point. Change of circumstances means a change in circumstances has to be intimated as soon as the change happens. Here we got a grant while not declaring that wife got pregnant. This is what DIBP says:
> 
> Important: Additional health examinations might be requested where considered appropriate on clinical grounds. You will also be required to complete additional tests if you:
> are pregnant and intend to have the baby in Australia (hepatitis B testing will also be required)
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations#
> 
> But since the intention is to have the baby in India, it probably does not apply. We just need to think it through rather than half cooked solution. So what is the solution? Who has faced such a thing before? What does was the agent's plan?


HI manpan18, 

This is the reply I got from my agent 5 months back when I asked him if we can inform CO about pregnancy:

Please note that it is not required to inform at this point of time , as you may receive a Grant within three months, If required we will inform them once we complete the documentation process

And up until now we haven't informed co. Is it OK if we inform now?


----------



## manpan18

ashish86.deshpande said:


> HI manpan18,
> 
> This is the reply I got from my agent 5 months back when I asked him if we can inform CO about pregnancy:
> 
> Please note that it is not required to inform at this point of time , as you may receive a Grant within three months, If required we will inform them once we complete the documentation process
> 
> And up until now we haven't informed co. Is it OK if we inform now?


Agents #@&#@#! I was asking what has he suggested that does not put things in the category of "hiding information". There have been several cases whereby people inform CO of pregnancy after applying and things get treated accordingly. I suggest the following:
1. Do "update us" and inform about the change in circumstances.
2. Indicate that you wish to have the baby in India and will apply for Visa after that.

If baby visa comes quickly, you should be fine, otherwise be prepared to make initial entry without the baby.

Try and find some thread or person who has been in similar situation or take professional advise.

It's a trade off you have made and you got the visa. So handle things carefully from this point.


----------



## ashish86.deshpande

manpan18 said:


> Agents #@&#@#! I was asking what has he suggested that does not put things in the category of "hiding information". There have been several cases whereby people inform CO of pregnancy after applying and things get treated accordingly. I suggest the following:
> 1. Do "update us" and inform about the change in circumstances.
> 2. Indicate that you wish to have the baby in India and will apply for Visa after that.
> 
> If baby visa comes quickly, you should be fine, otherwise be prepared to make initial entry without the baby.
> 
> Try and find some thread or person who has been in similar situation or take professional advise.
> 
> It's a trade off you have made and you got the visa. So handle things carefully from this point.



I think it is a good idea to inform them about pregnancy right away. Thanks


----------



## sunilgovindan

Dear All,

I'm currently at a very early stage of my PR processing. Could someone please advise me on the impact of a change in job in-between EOI -> Invite or Invite -> Visa application stage. I'm nearing my current project completion and do not see it getting extended till I get my Visa in hand. Please someone advise me on the 

1. Documentation complexity
2. Increase in wait time or processing time etc
3. Any other intermediary process steps getting added due to the change in employer

Awaiting all your inputs

Sunil


----------



## NB

sunilgovindan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm currently at a very early stage of my PR processing. Could someone please advise me on the impact of a change in job in-between EOI -> Invite or Invite -> Visa application stage. I'm nearing my current project completion and do not see it getting extended till I get my Visa in hand. Please someone advise me on the
> 
> 1. Documentation complexity
> 2. Increase in wait time or processing time etc
> 3. Any other intermediary process steps getting added due to the change in employer
> 
> Awaiting all your inputs
> 
> Sunil


Once you change jobs, you cannot continue to claim points for experience without getting reassessed


Other then that I don't see any complexity or problems

Cheers


----------



## ashish86.deshpande

manpan18 said:


> Agents #@&#@#! I was asking what has he suggested that does not put things in the category of "hiding information". There have been several cases whereby people inform CO of pregnancy after applying and things get treated accordingly. I suggest the following:
> 1. Do "update us" and inform about the change in circumstances.
> 2. Indicate that you wish to have the baby in India and will apply for Visa after that.
> 
> If baby visa comes quickly, you should be fine, otherwise be prepared to make initial entry without the baby.
> 
> Try and find some thread or person who has been in similar situation or take professional advise.
> 
> It's a trade off you have made and you got the visa. So handle things carefully from this point.



Hi manpan18,

I logged into immiaccount and found that the option to update "change in circumstances" is now not visible (this was visible earlier before receiving grant).
I think I will have to email them about pregnancy. I have attached screenshot.


----------



## JP Mosa

sunilgovindan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm currently at a very early stage of my PR processing. Could someone please advise me on the impact of a change in job in-between EOI -> Invite or Invite -> Visa application stage. I'm nearing my current project completion and do not see it getting extended till I get my Visa in hand. Please someone advise me on the
> 
> 1. Documentation complexity
> 2. Increase in wait time or processing time etc
> 3. Any other intermediary process steps getting added due to the change in employer
> 
> Awaiting all your inputs
> 
> Sunil


Between EOI-> Invite, update EOI and leave the current employment TO Date Blank

Between Invite -> Visa Application, mention in visa application and say no to points claim.

lets say, you already hold an invite and you cahnge job after invitation , then update DIBP through IMMI acct or Upload F-1023 while lodging visa application.


I can not predict processing times.


Update change in circumstances as mentioned above.

Good luck


----------



## manpan18

ashish86.deshpande said:


> Hi manpan18,
> 
> I logged into immiaccount and found that the option to update "change in circumstances" is now not visible (this was visible earlier before receiving grant).
> I think I will have to email them about pregnancy. I have attached screenshot.


Yeah. Makes sense. I guess change of circumstances would only matter before the grant. Now the only thing that matters is change of address, email or passport. Based on this I would say, you just settle down and do nothing. Apply for baby's visa after birth. That is the right thing to do in my opinion. As I said, take professional advice and make sure we are doing the right thing. Or call the helpline and speak to them.


----------



## ashvi

shivay23 said:


> Hello guys, first of all congrats to all who have got their grants!!! and I pray people who are waiting must get their grants asap....
> I have been following this forum since long and I appreciate that people are helping each other on queries..it's really helpful...and thankful to all who are actively providing guidance on emigration...
> 
> Just wanted to inform that after a long wait of around 5 months and a week...I finally got grant for my whole family...my wife and 2 childs :israel::third:eace:
> 
> I used to see my status almost everyday and it was assessment in progress...but yesterday when I saw finalised I was...i mean no words to explain the happiness I had...:bounce:
> 
> This forum has given me patience and courage while i was waiting for grant...i can see their were lot of people in forum who have been waiting for long patiently....
> 
> Thanks all from bottom of my heart for all the support....I have hired consultant for my case but please feel free to contact if i can be of any help....I'll try to solve queries...
> 
> Following are my timelines as per the standard I have seen on others signature
> 
> PTE 2nd attempt 80+ in each
> Invitation - 7th or 8th March(Sorry didn't remember the exact date, lemme know if it's required)
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2017
> First CO contact - 05th April 2017 for all the details like PCC, medicals etc.
> Second CO contact - 29th May 2017 asked for authorization of wife PTE exam, information provided on same day by sending her result through PTE website to DIBP
> Visat Grant - 7th Sept 2017
> IED - 5th April 2018


Hello Shivay,
Many congratulations on your grant. I have a similar timeline as your's, but unfortunately no update to our application so far.
Your CO was Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## manpan18

sunilgovindan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm currently at a very early stage of my PR processing. Could someone please advise me on the impact of a change in job in-between EOI -> Invite or Invite -> Visa application stage. I'm nearing my current project completion and do not see it getting extended till I get my Visa in hand. Please someone advise me on the
> 
> 1. Documentation complexity
> 2. Increase in wait time or processing time etc
> 3. Any other intermediary process steps getting added due to the change in employer
> 
> Awaiting all your inputs
> 
> Sunil


Whats the issue here? Have you already lodged the EOI? If yes, then you must have left the end date of the current job blank which would mean "Till date". If you change your job before getting the invite, you have to update your EOI - the end date would change from blank to the end date of your current job. On the other hand if you would like to include the new employer as well in the EOI then you will need to get reassessed and update the same EOI - again provided you did jot get the invite.

Now if you get the invite before leaving the current job then you apply for the Visa and the update DIBP of the change in circumstances. Same end date change of the current job. Once you get the invite you cannot modify your EOI and have to do "change in cicumstances". You would not need to update anything regarding your new employer in this case as your EOI would get locked with the current details.

No major issue. Don't worry.


----------



## sunilgovindan

manpan18 said:


> Whats the issue here? Have you already lodged the EOI? If yes, then you must have left the end date of the current job blank which would mean "Till date". If you change your job before getting the invite, you have to update your EOI - the end date would change from blank to the end date of your current job. On the other hand if you would like to include the new employer as well in the EOI then you will need to get reassessed and update the same EOI - again provided you did jot get the invite.
> 
> Now if you get the invite before leaving the current job then you apply for the Visa and the update DIBP of the change in circumstances. Same end date change of the current job. Once you get the invite you cannot modify your EOI and have to do "change in cicumstances". You would not need to update anything regarding your new employer in this case as your EOI would get locked with the current details.
> 
> No major issue. Don't worry.


Thank you so much for your inputs!!! 
I'm yet to submit my EOI and anticipate a change of job after invite, but before visa grant. The second half of your response is where I may fall looking at the status quo. 
It is also possible that I stay with the same employer as well till visa grant, however wanted to educate myself on the possible circumstances. Hope "Change in Circumstances" with respect to employer does not have any adverse effect on the outcome of the grant or time taken to provide the grant.

Cheers


----------



## manpan18

sunilgovindan said:


> Thank you so much for your inputs!!!
> I'm yet to submit my EOI and anticipate a change of job after invite, but before visa grant. The second half of your response is where I may fall looking at the status quo.
> It is also possible that I stay with the same employer as well till visa grant, however wanted to educate myself on the possible circumstances. Hope "Change in Circumstances" with respect to employer does not have any adverse effect on the outcome of the grant or time taken to provide the grant.
> 
> Cheers


No. It does not. Good luck!


----------



## Shashikv

sunilgovindan said:


> Thank you so much for your inputs!!!
> I'm yet to submit my EOI and anticipate a change of job after invite, but before visa grant. The second half of your response is where I may fall looking at the status quo.
> It is also possible that I stay with the same employer as well till visa grant, however wanted to educate myself on the possible circumstances. Hope "Change in Circumstances" with respect to employer does not have any adverse effect on the outcome of the grant or time taken to provide the grant.
> 
> Cheers


Your situation is not completely uncommon, could happen with anyone. I don't think that change of employer will have any adverse effect on outcome of the grant only ting you need to make sure is update CO with the change. I also don't think that just because you change job you need to do the assessment again, moreover by the time you receive invite that is considering your experience on that date. Good luck.


----------



## emp0mat

Hello,
I have a question regarding relevant employment.

My current employment is actually relevant, but I have less than three years overseas work experience. Therefore, in my EOI I ticked NO for not relevant.

Now in my visa application, there is question on page 13:

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

When I tick "yes" I can choose from a drop-down menu "Less than 3 years in the past 10 years". 

So far so good. I am afraid though, that this contradicts with the information in my EOI where I ticked "No". Another forum member advised me to tick "No" in my EOI to avoid showing evidence, even though I'm not even claiming points for it.

I could avoid all of it by choosing "No" in my visa application, but this wouldn't be truthful information ultimately.

Anyone had a similar situation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## guriindia

Hi experts,

I may sound naive but I have a very basic question. Eligibility criteria is of 60 points. My wife is qualifying with 65 points. Can we apply with these points. What are the odds that she will get an invite. I can also contribute 5 points as I have positive assessment for my skill but I am skeptical about my employer giving -ve feedback when contacted by Australian auhorities. I got affidavits from my colleagues to support my job duties because of same reason. I can prove my employment with tax docs, bank statements. Now we are in dilemma whether to claim my 5 points as skilled partner. 

What happens if we apply with 65 points. Does that mean longer waiting time or no invite at all. If it's a longer waiting time then how much can it be.

Thanks a lot to all the contributors.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

guriindia said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I may sound naive but I have a very basic question. Eligibility criteria is of 60 points. My wife is qualifying with 65 points. Can we apply with these points. What are the odds that she will get an invite. I can also contribute 5 points as I have positive assessment for my skill but I am skeptical about my employer giving -ve feedback when contacted by Australian auhorities. I got affidavits from my colleagues to support my job duties because of same reason. I can prove my employment with tax docs, bank statements. Now we are in dilemma whether to claim my 5 points as skilled partner.
> 
> What happens if we apply with 65 points. Does that mean longer waiting time or no invite at all. If it's a longer waiting time then how much can it be.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the contributors.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


What is your wife Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## guriindia

233211

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

emp0mat said:


> Hello,
> I have a question regarding relevant employment.
> 
> My current employment is actually relevant, but I have less than three years overseas work experience. Therefore, in my EOI I ticked NO for not relevant.
> 
> Now in my visa application, there is question on page 13:
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> When I tick "yes" I can choose from a drop-down menu "Less than 3 years in the past 10 years".
> 
> So far so good. I am afraid though, that this contradicts with the information in my EOI where I ticked "No". Another forum member advised me to tick "No" in my EOI to avoid showing evidence, even though I'm not even claiming points for it.
> 
> I could avoid all of it by choosing "No" in my visa application, but this wouldn't be truthful information ultimately.
> 
> Anyone had a similar situation? Thanks in advance.


I had a similar situation. I have marked post ACS assessment phase of my current employment as non-relevant in my EOI, while I have chosen 3 years as the answer to this question in my visa application.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guriindia

newbienz said:


> What is your wife Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


233211

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

guriindia said:


> 233211
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Apparently it's a non pro rata Occupation so with 65 points also it should not be difficult for her to get an invite in the next few rounds even if she applies now

Wait for Tony to confirm

Cheers


----------



## guriindia

newbienz said:


> Apparently it's a non pro rata Occupation so with 65 points also it should not be difficult for her to get an invite in the next few rounds even if she applies now
> 
> Wait for Tony to confirm
> 
> Cheers


Thanks...Tony please advise


----------



## shivay23

Thanks!!


----------



## shivay23

knagelli said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks!!


----------



## shivay23

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratulations to you and your family, and best of luck for your future endeavors



Thanks for the gud wishes!!!


----------



## shivay23

KTAli said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## shivay23

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Priyanka
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Shivay




Thanks!!


----------



## shivay23

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## shivay23

ashvi said:


> Hello Shivay,
> Many congratulations on your grant. I have a similar timeline as your's, but unfortunately no update to our application so far.
> Your CO was Brisbane or Adelaide?



Hi Ashvi, Thanks for gud wishes!! My CO was from Adelaide...


----------



## jmanojkumar

Landcruiser said:


> Congratulations? What ANZSCO? Did you apply alone or with family?



Thank you...  

I applied with my spouse for code 263111


----------



## yamaha5225

Hi,
Can some one please clear my below doubt?

Timelines
12 July 2017 --> Invitation received(189) 
01 Sept 2017--> I left my job
07 Sept 2017 --> Joined my new job.
08 Sept 2017 --> Visa applied

Query: I have 15 points for work experience. During visa application, I mentioned 01 Sept 2017 as the last working day at my previous organization. 
I did not mention anything about the job which I joined one day before visa application date.

Is there something wrong in not mentioning the job which I joined one day before visa application?
Please clarify this as now I am concerned about this specific point.


----------



## manpan18

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi,
> Can some one please clear my below doubt?
> 
> Timelines
> 12 July 2017 --> Invitation received(189)
> 01 Sept 2017--> I left my job
> 07 Sept 2017 --> Joined my new job.
> 08 Sept 2017 --> Visa applied
> 
> Query: I have 15 points for work experience. During visa application, I mentioned 01 Sept 2017 as the last working day at my previous organization.
> I did not mention anything about the job which I joined one day before visa application date.
> 
> Is there something wrong in not mentioning the job which I joined one day before visa application?
> Please clarify this as now I am concerned about this specific point.


 Was there any specific reason you did not mention the new job? There is nothing wrong as you are not claiming points for this new employment but if your Visa takes longer then it's good to let DIBP know that you are still employed. You can do it via "update us" option. Now or may be later.


----------



## yamaha5225

manpan18 said:


> Was there any specific reason you did not mention the new job?


Thanks for your quick reply manpan18. I didnot mention it because I thought if I mention that, I may have to provide a roles and responsibility letter for this job as well. On a brand new job, it will be very difficult to get one.


----------



## manpan18

yamaha5225 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply manpan18. I didnot mention it because I thought if I mention that, I may have to provide a roles and responsibility letter for this job as well. On a brand new job, it will be very difficult to get one.


That's not so. It's a new job and you are not claiming points.


----------



## lowkeylegend

yamaha5225 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply manpan18. I didnot mention it because I thought if I mention that, I may have to provide a roles and responsibility letter for this job as well. On a brand new job, it will be very difficult to get one.


You can mention the new job on form 80. 
Roles and responsibility letter would not be required because as you don't plan to get it assessed to claim points.


----------



## sanu90

Hello experts

Might sound stupid but I just want to cnfirm with the following.

1. When attaching passport, do I have to attach both the sides or just the one with my photograph??

2. For educational document, Can I merge the certificate and transcript as a single pdf and upload or should it be separate??

3. For health document, should I skip that part or upload eMedical Referral letter??

4. I am not claiming experience points as my work is irrelevant to the job code am applying, should I still upload employment documents ??

5. For character doc, do I have to attach police clearance of each country seperately or a single PDF could do??

Please comment

Thanks


----------



## sanu90

Hello experts

What should be the document type selected for attaching indian pcc?

Should it be overseas penal clearance certificate or overseas police clearance national or overseas police clearance state/local.

I am confused between first two.

Kindly advice 

Thanks


----------



## sunilgovindan

manpan18 said:


> No. It does not. Good luck!



Thank you. Appreciate your response


----------



## souvikk2002

Hello friends.. I applied for NSW 190 in April 2017 with 65 with State sponsorship under 190. And 189 with 60 points. In Dec I complete 8 yrs of relevant work - all work as after Nov 2009 is relevant - will I get an invite now or after I get 70 points ? Will skill select auto update 5 more points ?


----------



## AmazingTiger

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> What should be the document type selected for attaching indian pcc?
> 
> Should it be overseas penal clearance certificate or overseas police clearance national or overseas police clearance state/local.
> 
> I am confused between first two.
> 
> Kindly advice
> 
> Thanks


For the DIBP, India is a foreign nation. Hence overseas. PCC issued by PSK is police clearance certificate.hence overseas police clearance. And according to the MEA website (India), for the purposes of passport issuance, PCC etc., PSK has jurisdiction over all of the country. Hence overseas police clearance national.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

Shashikv said:


> Your situation is not completely uncommon, could happen with anyone. I don't think that change of employer will have any adverse effect on outcome of the grant only ting you need to make sure is update CO with the change. I also don't think that just because you change job you need to do the assessment again, moreover by the time you receive invite that is considering your experience on that date. Good luck.


Thank you so much Shashi


----------



## AmazingTiger

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Might sound stupid but I just want to cnfirm with the following.
> 
> 1. When attaching passport, do I have to attach both the sides or just the one with my photograph??
> 
> 2. For educational document, Can I merge the certificate and transcript as a single pdf and upload or should it be separate??
> 
> 3. For health document, should I skip that part or upload eMedical Referral letter??
> 
> 4. I am not claiming experience points as my work is irrelevant to the job code am applying, should I still upload employment documents ??
> 
> 5. For character doc, do I have to attach police clearance of each country seperately or a single PDF could do??
> 
> Please comment
> 
> Thanks


1) IMHO, do first and last page for Indian passports.

2) yes, you can. Attach a cover note and/or have bookmarks and/or table of contents to help the CO understand your document.

3) skip it.

4) CO could have a question or seek proof on how you were able to financially support yourself. I am not sure.

5) you could club all overseas national as a document (except USA as there is specific drop-down for it) and club all local as another PDF. In short, you could club your pCCs into a single doc as long as they belong to the same sub-group.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

souvikk2002 said:


> Hello friends.. I applied for NSW 190 in April 2017 with 65 with State sponsorship under 190. And 189 with 60 points. In Dec I complete 8 yrs of relevant work - all work as after Nov 2009 is relevant - will I get an invite now or after I get 70 points ? Will skill select auto update 5 more points ?


It will autoupdate if you left the end date of the current job blank.


----------



## JP Mosa

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi,
> Can some one please clear my below doubt?
> 
> Timelines
> 12 July 2017 --> Invitation received(189)
> 01 Sept 2017--> I left my job
> 07 Sept 2017 --> Joined my new job.
> 08 Sept 2017 --> Visa applied
> 
> Query: I have 15 points for work experience. During visa application, I mentioned 01 Sept 2017 as the last working day at my previous organization.
> I did not mention anything about the job which I joined one day before visa application date.
> 
> Is there something wrong in not mentioning the job which I joined one day before visa application?
> Please clarify this as now I am concerned about this specific point.


You did nothing wrong,

Update DIBP as you continue your job more than 14 days or two weeks,I suppose

Good luck


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> What should be the document type selected for attaching indian pcc?
> 
> Should it be overseas penal clearance certificate or overseas police clearance national or overseas police clearance state/local.
> 
> I am confused between first two.
> 
> Kindly advice
> 
> Thanks


Overseas Police clearance national 
I am presuming you have obtained it through the PSK

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Might sound stupid but I just want to cnfirm with the following.
> 
> 1. When attaching passport, do I have to attach both the sides or just the one with my photograph??
> 
> *Bio-Pages ( First and last) *
> 
> 2. For educational document, Can I merge the certificate and transcript as a single pdf and upload or should it be separate??
> 
> *You can upload either way*
> 
> 3. For health document, should I skip that part or upload eMedical Referral letter??
> 
> *No need to upload ref letter, but you can upload, med center payment receipt*
> 
> 4. I am not claiming experience points as my work is irrelevant to the job code am applying, should I still upload employment documents ??
> 
> Wait till CO asks, if you are restless, just upload one doc viz O/L,A/L etc.
> 
> 5. For character doc, do I have to attach police clearance of each country seperately or a single PDF could do??
> 
> *Each country with naming is recommended*
> 
> Please comment
> 
> Thanks


Good luck


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Might sound stupid but I just want to cnfirm with the following.
> 
> 1. When attaching passport, do I have to attach both the sides or just the one with my photograph??
> 
> 2. For educational document, Can I merge the certificate and transcript as a single pdf and upload or should it be separate??
> 
> 3. For health document, should I skip that part or upload eMedical Referral letter??
> 
> 4. I am not claiming experience points as my work is irrelevant to the job code am applying, should I still upload employment documents ??
> 
> 5. For character doc, do I have to attach police clearance of each country seperately or a single PDF could do??
> 
> Please comment
> 
> Thanks


1. The Page with the photo and the one with the address
2. Degree separate. Transcript all semesters merged as 1
3. I uploaded the referral main letter and the medical report all merged 1 file

4. I provided the employment evidence for even the period disallowed by ACS because as per my logic, it was used for AQF, and hence has to be proved to be geniuine 

5. I added each country separately although they were many

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## sanu90

Thank you Newbienz, AmazingTiger, JP Mosa for the sound responses. You guys are really life savers.


----------



## sanu90

one more help please

If I submit Secondary School Certificate (which has my DOB, Marks obtained and certification in one single document) instead of birth certificate for proof of age then do I have to write or declare anything (I have read such a thing somewhere on DIBP website)

If yes, then what exactly I have to do?

I can upload my birth certificate within a week or so as it got some errors but meanwhile is it good to submit SSC certificate?

Thanks


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> one more help please
> 
> If I submit Secondary School Certificate (which has my DOB, Marks obtained and certification in one single document) instead of birth certificate for proof of age then do I have to write or declare anything (I have read such a thing somewhere on DIBP website)
> 
> If yes, then what exactly I have to do?
> 
> I can upload my birth certificate within a week or so as it got some errors but meanwhile is it good to submit SSC certificate?
> 
> Thanks


I don't understand what will happen if you upload the birth certificate after a week ?

Are you expecting the grant in this week ?

Do not load unnecessary documents and clutter the application 

Upload the birth certificate only

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi Members,

I recieved the invite and in process of lodging the Visa.
But have a doubt.....Kindly need your opinion on those.

In marriage certificate Last Name of my wife was not changed (It is still her before marriage name).
But later as her passport was supposed to renew, so we changed the Last name in passport and added my name in spouse. To do this we had to get an affidavit of Last name change.
Please advise while lodging Visa do I need to submit just the passport and that affidavit or do we need to file any other form too as all her other documents have old last name


----------



## JP Mosa

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I recieved the invite and in process of lodging the Visa.
> But have a doubt.....Kindly need your opinion on those.
> 
> In marriage certificate Last Name of my wife was not changed (It is still her before marriage name).
> But later as her passport was supposed to renew, so we changed the Last name in passport and added my name in spouse. To do this we had to get an affidavit of Last name change.
> Please advise while lodging Visa do I need to submit just the passport and that affidavit or do we need to file any other form too as all her other documents have old last name


You already hold name change affidavit,
upload PP and affidavit and mentione the same in F-80

Thats enough

Good luck


----------



## sanu90

newbienz said:


> Overseas Police clearance national
> I am presuming you have obtained it through the PSK
> 
> Cheers


I obtained PCC by applying through VFS Brisbane. I am not sure whether it is from PSK. How do I know that?

It says Issued by: High Commission of India, Canberra.

Thanks


----------



## manpan18

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I recieved the invite and in process of lodging the Visa.
> But have a doubt.....Kindly need your opinion on those.
> 
> In marriage certificate Last Name of my wife was not changed (It is still her before marriage name).
> But later as her passport was supposed to renew, so we changed the Last name in passport and added my name in spouse. To do this we had to get an affidavit of Last name change.
> Please advise while lodging Visa do I need to submit just the passport and that affidavit or do we need to file any other form too as all her other documents have old last name


Yes. Upload the affidavit in the right section that says something like "proof of change of name". That should be sufficient. Also while lodging the visa mention her passport name as the primary name and her maiden name as other names with reason as marriage. No separate form for this.


----------



## JP Mosa

sanu90 said:


> I obtained PCC by applying through VFS Brisbane. I am not sure whether it is from PSK. How do I know that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




You don't have to know anything about PCC, it's national.

Just upload it

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

sanu90 said:


> one more help please
> 
> If I submit Secondary School Certificate (which has my DOB, Marks obtained and certification in one single document) instead of birth certificate for proof of age then do I have to write or declare anything (I have read such a thing somewhere on DIBP website)
> 
> If yes, then what exactly I have to do?
> 
> I can upload my birth certificate within a week or so as it got some errors but meanwhile is it good to submit SSC certificate?
> 
> Thanks


Many people just upload their passports as DOB proof. Many of us dont have birth certificate. Upload both passport and secondary school certificate if you like. Those will be good enough. Don't worry.


----------



## JP Mosa

sanu90 said:


> one more help please
> 
> If I submit Secondary School Certificate (which has my DOB, Marks obtained and certification in one single document) instead of birth certificate for proof of age then do I have to write or declare anything (I have read such a thing somewhere on DIBP website)
> 
> If yes, then what exactly I have to do?
> 
> I can upload my birth certificate within a week or so as it got some errors but meanwhile is it good to submit SSC certificate?
> 
> Thanks


if you can get BC in a week time, no need of SSC
Upload one of those either BC or SSC.


----------



## sanu90

I which section do we upload Professional Year Certificate ??

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Might sound stupid but I just want to cnfirm with the following.
> 
> 1. When attaching passport, do I have to attach both the sides or just the one with my photograph??
> 
> 2. For educational document, Can I merge the certificate and transcript as a single pdf and upload or should it be separate??
> 
> 3. For health document, should I skip that part or upload eMedical Referral letter??
> 
> 4. I am not claiming experience points as my work is irrelevant to the job code am applying, should I still upload employment documents ??
> 
> 5. For character doc, do I have to attach police clearance of each country seperately or a single PDF could do??
> 
> Please comment
> 
> Thanks


1. Attach bio pages (i.e. in my case its 2 pages) 
2. I did the same. Merged all. 
3. I don't recall giving anything....
4. No. No need. 
5. i think both options can be used...


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

manpan18 said:


> Yes. Upload the affidavit in the right section that says something like "proof of change of name". That should be sufficient. Also while lodging the visa mention her passport name as the primary name and her maiden name as other names with reason as marriage. No separate form for this.


Thanks to all


----------



## sanu90

Thank You Andrey 

Please advice for the following

Under Travel document, should I attach my old passport as well or just the current one?

And where should I upload Professional Year Certificate as there is no specified section for it?

Thanks


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Few more doubts guys.

1. My ACS was done in Jan 2017. I have changed my company in FEB, so do I need to give my new company details too while lodging my VISA.
2. Can I do my and family PCC before CO contact (i.e while lodging VISA and after paying fee).
3. I have my all salary slips but dont have Form 16 or ITR, older than 5yrs (my total exp is 10 yrs). Is it going to be an issue.
4. Do I need to provide salary slips of my wife too (Not claiming points for her).


Please provide your opinion, as it will help me to plan better.


----------



## satish5b8

I have submitted my visa application and all other docs including PCC+Medicals+From80+Form1221 three days back. I have doubt regarding Form80(Secondary Applicant), We have to fill Employment and Unemployment history without gaps. 

I completed my Education April, 2011 and got job in Aug,2017. I have mentioned employment history Aug,2011 to Current, But not mentioned about those thee months gap. Should I mention that as well?. If so, how should I update now?. 

By the way My wife is primary applicant and her Form80 is everything is ok.


----------



## sanu90

Hello experts

Out of curiosity, will it be a matter of concern if I am born after 1989 (the year in which indian government made it a compulsion to have DOB certificate) and dont upload birth certificate instead go with other alternates like SSC n passport??

I am trying my best to get the errors corrected in my birth certificate but since I am not in India I have to rely on others so I am not sure whether I will be getting it on time. 

As a last option can I go with alternate documents ? 
Doing so am I making my case complex?

Please share your views 

Thanks


----------



## rvd

satish5b8 said:


> I have submitted my visa application and all other docs including PCC+Medicals+From80+Form1221 three days back. I have doubt regarding Form80(Secondary Applicant), We have to fill Employment and Unemployment history without gaps.
> 
> I completed my Education April, 2011 and got job in Aug,2017. I have mentioned employment history Aug,2011 to Current, But not mentioned about those thee months gap. Should I mention that as well?. If so, how should I update now?.
> 
> By the way My wife is primary applicant and her Form80 is everything is ok.


I presume from April 2011 to August 2017 you were unemployed and searching for the job.

In the form 80 mention this period and write as doing self study and searching for job. Don't forget to mention that financially supported by parents.


----------



## rvd

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Few more doubts guys.
> 
> 1. My ACS was done in Jan 2017. I have changed my company in FEB, so do I need to give my new company details too while lodging my VISA.
> 2. Can I do my and family PCC before CO contact (i.e while lodging VISA and after paying fee).
> 3. I have my all salary slips but dont have Form 16 or ITR, older than 5yrs (my total exp is 10 yrs). Is it going to be an issue.
> 4. Do I need to provide salary slips of my wife too (Not claiming points for her).
> 
> 
> Please provide your opinion, as it will help me to plan better.


1. Yes you have to provide the new company details and attach offer letter, contract, payslip, reference letter and bank statements.

2. Yes it is better to do PCC and medicals before CO contact.

3. It will not be an issue.

4. Not required.

All the best.


----------



## rvd

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Out of curiosity, will it be a matter of concern if I am born after 1989 (the year in which indian government made it a compulsion to have DOB certificate) and dont upload birth certificate instead go with other alternates like SSC n passport??
> 
> I am trying my best to get the errors corrected in my birth certificate but since I am not in India I have to rely on others so I am not sure whether I will be getting it on time.
> 
> As a last option can I go with alternate documents ?
> Doing so am I making my case complex?
> 
> Please share your views
> 
> Thanks


The 1989 clause applies to requirements of Indian authorities where birth certificate is required.

As far as I know, DIBP does not mention such requirements, you are good to go ahead with alternate proofs.

All the best.


----------



## satish5b8

rvd said:


> I presume from April 2011 to August 2017 you were unemployed and searching for the job.
> 
> In the form 80 mention this period and write as doing self study and searching for job. Don't forget to mention that financially supported by parents.


Yes those three months doing the job search. But I have submitted Form80 already(three days back with all other docs). So, how to update this info now. Could you suggest me.


----------



## rvd

satish5b8 said:


> Yes those three months doing the job search. But I have submitted Form80 already(three days back with all other docs). So, how to update this info now. Could you suggest me.


I presume you have left this period in the form 80. I think it is good to submit many version of form 80 since it would case confusion to CO.

There is two options I guess: Can leave this as it is since CO can easily understand that many will have 2 to 12 months of gap between the college and first job. In your case it is only 3 months so you can wait for CO to ask for it; however I hope CO won't ask any clarification on this.

Other option I guess is: go to update us in the immi account there will be a link to update the incorrect information submitted. You can check is there any option to update there. I haven't seen that so I don't know the options available there.

If I were in this position I will leave as it is since it is only 3 months and can clarify if CO asks for it.

However, wait for other experts suggestions too then think and decide on your own.


----------



## NB

sanu90 said:


> I obtained PCC by applying through VFS Brisbane. I am not sure whether it is from PSK. How do I know that?
> 
> It says Issued by: High Commission of India, Canberra.
> 
> Thanks


In india you get it through PSK, abroad through High commissions or embassies 

I was just clarifying if someone has obtained PCC only from his local police station 


Cheers


----------



## Shashikv

emp0mat said:


> Hello,
> I have a question regarding relevant employment.
> 
> My current employment is actually relevant, but I have less than three years overseas work experience. Therefore, in my EOI I ticked NO for not relevant.
> 
> Now in my visa application, there is question on page 13:
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> When I tick "yes" I can choose from a drop-down menu "Less than 3 years in the past 10 years".
> 
> So far so good. I am afraid though, that this contradicts with the information in my EOI where I ticked "No". Another forum member advised me to tick "No" in my EOI to avoid showing evidence, even though I'm not even claiming points for it.
> 
> I could avoid all of it by choosing "No" in my visa application, but this wouldn't be truthful information ultimately.
> 
> Anyone had a similar situation? Thanks in advance.


Your answer should have been yes and a consistent Yes between EOI and visa lodge. 
There are two things one is authenticity of your information and second is claiming points. Since you are not claiming points the experience you should have provided what ever documents were available to you.


----------



## Shashikv

satish5b8 said:


> I have submitted my visa application and all other docs including PCC+Medicals+From80+Form1221 three days back. I have doubt regarding Form80(Secondary Applicant), We have to fill Employment and Unemployment history without gaps.
> 
> I completed my Education April, 2011 and got job in Aug,2017. I have mentioned employment history Aug,2011 to Current, But not mentioned about those thee months gap. Should I mention that as well?. If so, how should I update now?.
> 
> By the way My wife is primary applicant and her Form80 is everything is ok.


Any gap after the first employment start date needs to be mentioned. Others between education and first employment are not relevant.


----------



## Shashikv

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi,
> Can some one please clear my below doubt?
> 
> Timelines
> 12 July 2017 --> Invitation received(189)
> 01 Sept 2017--> I left my job
> 07 Sept 2017 --> Joined my new job.
> 08 Sept 2017 --> Visa applied
> 
> Query: I have 15 points for work experience. During visa application, I mentioned 01 Sept 2017 as the last working day at my previous organization.
> I did not mention anything about the job which I joined one day before visa application date.
> 
> Is there something wrong in not mentioning the job which I joined one day before visa application?
> Please clarify this as now I am concerned about this specific point.


This is a clear case of change in circumstances and CO if assigned or DIBP needs to be updated. Please don't assume anything and update DIBP.


----------



## JP Mosa

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Few more doubts guys.
> 
> 1. My ACS was done in Jan 2017. I have changed my company in FEB, so do I need to give my new company details too while lodging my VISA.
> 
> *If you are claiming points for that new company,Recommended to include new company details in assessement, if possible go for reassessment, otherwise,you gotta provide numerous docs to prove the employment if CO asks for it.Otherwise, update DIBP regarding new job,if this change is after invite*
> 
> 2. Can I do my and family PCC before CO contact (i.e while lodging VISA and after paying fee).
> 
> *Yes *
> 
> 3. I have my all salary slips but dont have Form 16 or ITR, older than 5yrs (my total exp is 10 yrs). Is it going to be an issue.
> 
> *Try to get alternative third party docs, if CO do not look,its fluke,otherwise,you need to provide some other docs,if requested,if you are claiming points for 10years*
> 
> 4. Do I need to provide salary slips of my wife too (Not claiming points for her).
> 
> *No*
> 
> 
> Please provide your opinion, as it will help me to plan better.


Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Out of curiosity, will it be a matter of concern if I am born after 1989 (the year in which Indian government made it a compulsion to have DOB certificate) and dont upload birth certificate instead go with other alternates like SSC n passport??
> 
> I am trying my best to get the errors corrected in my birth certificate but since I am not in India I have to rely on others so I am not sure whether I will be getting it on time.
> 
> As a last option can I go with alternate documents ?
> Doing so am I making my case complex?
> 
> Please share your views
> 
> Thanks



Anyone born after mentioned date i.e 1989 will be issued with BC as per Indian Govt.Law from Muncipality or local authority, likewise older ppl who born before 1989, use school certificate as proof of DOB.

Besides,,IMMI depts are well aware that Indian Tenth or SSC or Matriculation or AISSE examination certificates are equally accepted as DOB proof.

Hope this clears your doubt.


Good luck


----------



## pharisk

Hi fellow migrators,

I wondering for those who did not claim points for employment during EOI, do you still provide any proof of employment (especially reference letter) during visa lodgement?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sanu90

Hello guys

Just want to check if it is required to attach a photo of passport size in the application or not. If yes then in which section?

Thanks


----------



## manuks007

bvashisht said:


> I think maths is very simple:
> 
> Top priority for Highest Score + Most complete Application + *If Job Code is not under pro rata occupation list*. Then chances are these application will be picked first. And then rest.
> 
> If an application has lot complexities like more number of Jobs, flaw in application, Problem with employment verification, then visa grant can delay more then an year as well.
> 
> This is completely my opinion after reading my post on this forum.


Can you please throw some light to the highlighted part? I was of the opinion that whether the job code is under pro rata or not will have an effect only on EOI. I wasnt aware that it will affect visa grant as well. 
My code is 261112 - Systems Analyst.


----------



## parth1310

pharisk said:


> Hi fellow migrators,
> 
> I wondering for those who did not claim points for employment during EOI, do you still provide any proof of employment (especially reference letter) during visa lodgement?
> 
> Thanks in advance




Though not mandatory if not claiming points; I will say you should upload them anyway. 

Your work experience was an important part of your skills assessment; and thus eventhough you are not claiming point for it, the CO may ask for supporting documents. Better front load them. 

Whatever documents you submitted for skills assessment should be enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shkl707

Dear experts,

Need your help and suggestion. It’s been eight months, since I have lodged, haven’t yet received any confirmation. My application still says “Assessment in Progress” 

Kindly advise me, should I contact them via email or phone call them to know the status.
Below are my details.


ANZSCO – 221111 (Accountant General)
Points – 75
EOI Invite – 11th January 2017
Lodged – 12th January 2017
CO Contact – 2nd February 2017 (Form 80, PCC and Evidence for functional English for spouse) 
Information Provided – 13th February 2017


----------



## NB

shkl707 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Need your help and suggestion. It’s been eight months, since I have lodged, haven’t yet received any confirmation. My application still says “Assessment in Progress”
> 
> Kindly advise me, should I contact them via email or phone call them to know the status.
> Below are my details.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO – 221111 (Accountant General)
> Points – 75
> EOI Invite – 11th January 2017
> Lodged – 12th January 2017
> CO Contact – 2nd February 2017 (Form 80, PCC and Evidence for functional English for spouse)
> Information Provided – 13th February 2017


In my opinion as you already have the CO email id, you can use that to politely ask about the status 

Cheers


----------



## Reshna

Reshna said:


> Hi all. Received 189 invite yesterday... preparing the supporting docs which need to be uploaded. I have some query... I have worked with multiple companies.. so 1)when uploading the document am I supposed to include all those company experience in one PDF (like exp letter, relieving letter and ref letter of all company in one PDF doc)? OR am I supposed to keep one PDF for each company(exp letter, relieving letter and ref letter of one company in one PDF doc)? OR am I supposed to keep all companies exp letter in one PDF , all companies ref letter in one PDF , relieving letters of all company in one PDF ?
> 2) how many years tax return we need to upload? Do we need to also upload the form16 from all the companies.


Guys any suggestion?


----------



## NB

Reshna said:


> Hi all. Received 189 invite yesterday... preparing the supporting docs which need to be uploaded. I have some query... I have worked with multiple companies.. so 1)when uploading the document am I supposed to include all those company experience in one PDF (like exp letter, relieving letter and ref letter of all company in one PDF doc)? OR am I supposed to keep one PDF for each company(exp letter, relieving letter and ref letter of one company in one PDF doc)? OR am I supposed to keep all companies exp letter in one PDF , all companies ref letter in one PDF , relieving letters of all company in one PDF ?
> 2) how many years tax return we need to upload? Do we need to also upload the form16 from all the companies.


The main point to remember is that you have only 60 slots to upload documents per applicant
Out of that keep 10 in reserve
So basically you have just 50 slots

Start merging documents and see how many files are created

I did it by trial and error so that I get the optimum number of files without cluttering the individual files too much

For experience evidence, my theory is that supporting evidence can never be too much as long as it is relevant 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

Reshna said:


> Guys any suggestion?




Merge all docs of a company into one PDF and name them properly with company name and upload.

If required make them two merged files 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

shkl707 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Need your help and suggestion. It’s been eight months, since I have lodged, haven’t yet received any confirmation. My application still says “Assessment in Progress”
> 
> Kindly advise me, should I contact them via email or phone call them to know the status.
> Below are my details.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO – 221111 (Accountant General)
> Points – 75
> EOI Invite – 11th January 2017
> Lodged – 12th January 2017
> CO Contact – 2nd February 2017 (Form 80, PCC and Evidence for functional English for spouse)
> Information Provided – 13th February 2017


I think you should revise your case and documents, figure out is there anything might cause this delay. And call them asap, 8-month duration is decent long to contact and ask DIBP politely. But as I said, revising first before calling in case they would ask you to elaborate on your case.
Good luck mate.


----------



## AmazingTiger

sanu90 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Just want to check if it is required to attach a photo of passport size in the application or not. If yes then in which section?
> 
> Thanks


Not required.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi Guys

Does each and every doc which we upload needs to be Attested as well.


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi Guys

Does each and every doc which we upload needs to be Attested as well.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does each and every doc which we upload needs to be Attested as well.


For VISA, color scan of the originals will do.


----------



## expat2509

Dear Friends,
This is my post on the group.

ANZSCO – 261111 (ICT Business Analyst), 70 points 
EOI Invite – 23 Aug 2017
Application Lodged – 5 Sep 2017
PCC and Medicals updated - 10 Sep 2017
Current Application status - 'Application received'
Current location - Dubai

Anyone with similar timelines? My question is there any way to find out which CO office (Brisbane, Adelaide etc) is likely to be assigned for my application. 
How much time can I expect for the first CO contact? Any trends on applications receiving a direct grant?

Thanks


----------



## expat2509

I am an Indian National residing in UAE for last few years


----------



## NB

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does each and every doc which we upload needs to be Attested as well.


As long as it is scanned in colour, it need not be attested 

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does each and every doc which we upload needs to be Attested as well.


Color scans will solve the purpose. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## vikaschandra

expat2509 said:


> Dear Friends,
> This is my post on the group.
> 
> ANZSCO – 261111 (ICT Business Analyst), 70 points
> EOI Invite – 23 Aug 2017
> Application Lodged – 5 Sep 2017
> PCC and Medicals updated - 10 Sep 2017
> Current Application status - 'Application received'
> Current location - Dubai
> 
> Anyone with similar timelines? My question is there any way to find out which CO office (Brisbane, Adelaide etc) is likely to be assigned for my application.
> How much time can I expect for the first CO contact? Any trends on applications receiving a direct grant?
> 
> Thanks


You will not be able to find that out until you receive a communication from the CO


----------



## lowkeylegend

on immi account, under which document section does form 1221 needs to be uploaded?

If someone can help me with this? Thanks


----------



## expat2509

vikaschandra said:


> You will not be able to find that out until you receive a communication from the CO


I read somewhere you could get to know that through the merchant ID mentioned on the payment receipt issued against the paid visa application fees. It didn't work for me so wondering if it has worked for anyone.


----------



## expat2509

Also what is difference between Form 80 and Form 1221 ?


----------



## Rachel-88

233211 Civil Engineer 60 points
Chances of getting an EOI invite? 

Applied: 13/08/2017


----------



## meet_z

Hi everybody, i need your suggestions in following matter:
I have completed three year diploma in mechanical engineering after +2, i am working as maintenance supervisor. I want to apply for skill assessment of Fitter(general) 323211 which require certificate 3 or 4. From this awesome forum i came to know that indian diploma is equivalent to australian certificate 3 & 4. *But my question here is whether i should show my +2 certificates or not?* Because due to they may consider 15 years of academic qualification and may reject my application due to higher qualification......pl help me and thanks in advance


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Hi guys,

If we have given Statutory declartion instead of RnR letter from company HR. Will DIBP contact my SD declarant or they will still contact my company HR.

Asking this as will keep SD declarant or HR informed upfront so that they can recieve the call and be mentally prepared for the same.


----------



## manpan18

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If we have given Statutory declartion instead of RnR letter from company HR. Will DIBP contact my SD declarant or they will still contact my company HR.
> 
> Asking this as will keep SD declarant or HR informed upfront so that they can recieve the call and be mentally prepared for the same.


They will definitely try to contact your HR.


----------



## manpan18

Rachel-88 said:


> 233211 Civil Engineer 60 points
> Chances of getting an EOI invite?
> 
> Applied: 13/08/2017


Tough. The current cutoff is 70 points I believe. Try to increase your points.


----------



## manpan18

expat2509 said:


> Also what is difference between Form 80 and Form 1221 ?


If you will go through the forms you will know. Certain details are asked in 1221 that are not covered in 80 and vice versa. Form 1221 is kind of an extension of form 80 for additional details.


----------



## manpan18

lowkeylegend said:


> on immi account, under which document section does form 1221 needs to be uploaded?
> 
> If someone can help me with this? Thanks


Look for "Form 80 ..." and "Form 1221 ..." in the dropdown.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If we have given Statutory declartion instead of RnR letter from company HR. Will DIBP contact my SD declarant or they will still contact my company HR.
> 
> Asking this as will keep SD declarant or HR informed upfront so that they can recieve the call and be mentally prepared for the same.


No one can ascertain this, best to keep both apprised of the vetting (if any).

A vetting may never even happen, you never know !


----------



## jithooos

expat2509 said:


> Dear Friends,
> This is my post on the group.
> 
> ANZSCO – 261111 (ICT Business Analyst), 70 points
> EOI Invite – 23 Aug 2017
> Application Lodged – 5 Sep 2017
> PCC and Medicals updated - 10 Sep 2017
> Current Application status - 'Application received'
> Current location - Dubai
> 
> Anyone with similar timelines? My question is there any way to find out which CO office (Brisbane, Adelaide etc) is likely to be assigned for my application.
> How much time can I expect for the first CO contact? Any trends on applications receiving a direct grant?
> 
> Thanks




With current trend, you should have your CO contact in 30-40 days or even before. You might not get a contact if all your docs are in order and you might get a direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Thank You Andrey
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice for the following
> 
> 
> 
> Under Travel document, should I attach my old passport as well or just the current one?
> 
> 
> 
> And where should I upload Professional Year Certificate as there is no specified section for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




New one will suffice 

Not sure to be honest, under experience i would guess? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guriindia

Hi guys,

I joined my first job as an engineer trainee and after 9 months my designation change to engineer. While undergoing my assessment with engineers Australia I provided the last held position (engineer) and assessment went through fine. So now when submitting EOI do I mention all the exact positions and duration for which same were held ? Also will I need to go through assessment again?


Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Civil engineering-shouldn't have been a pro rated occupation. But 60 pointers aren't getting invite coz DIBP is on a rescue mission for other long waiters. Sucks for us, that's the way it is. Try to increase your points using PTE



Rachel-88 said:


> 233211 Civil Engineer 60 points
> Chances of getting an EOI invite?
> 
> Applied: 13/08/2017


----------



## Panda112

don't have to go through re assessment. Fill in the EoI using exact words and durations written in your RnR/ reference letter/statuary declaration/ tax or bank or retirement docs and what your employer will vouch for when DIBP queries. Forget what you said EA during assessment. Break down the two positions and fill the EoI. There may be cross check but as you're already promoted, won't matter.

Edit:
Sorry I failed to account for the relevant skilled assessment. If your assessment clearly says "engineer" instead of "engineering trainee" even for the first 9 month, you might either have to redo assessment or lie in your EoI. Remember, lies are very likely to be caught.




guriindia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I joined my first job as an engineer trainee and after 9 months my designation change to engineer. While undergoing my assessment with engineers Australia I provided the last held position (engineer) and assessment went through fine. So now when submitting EOI do I mention all the exact positions and duration for which same were held ? Also will I need to go through assessment again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

First grant for today reported on immitracker - anzsco code 233512 ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat2509

manpan18 said:


> Look for "Form 80 ..." and "Form 1221 ..." in the dropdown.


I can't find 'Form 1221' listed under any document section in my immi account. Please help


----------



## Waqas910

Thanks to almighty Allah, i received my grant this morning. This forum was a great help in my journey even though i was a silent spectator.

Mechanical Engineer (233512)
Visa lodge: 15-April-2017 
1st CO contact: 9-May-2017 (request for med & PCC)
IP: 29-May-2017
2nd CO contact: 3-July-2017 (request for re-translation of Saudi PCC)
IP: 5-July-2017
Visa Grant: 11-Sep-2017


----------



## knagelli

Waqas910 said:


> Thanks to almighty Allah, i received my grant this morning. This forum was a great help in my journey even though i was a silent spectator.
> 
> Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Visa lodge: 15-April-2017
> 1st CO contact: 9-May-2017 (request for med & PCC)
> IP: 29-May-2017
> 2nd CO contact: 3-July-2017 (request for re-translation of Saudi PCC)
> IP: 5-July-2017
> Visa Grant: 11-Sep-2017




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikmi2017

I am planning to just make in Initial entry in Oct for one week. But I have to complete form 815 undertaking formalities.Is this has to completed in first entry or it can be done later on when I make a final move


----------



## Shashikv

sanu90 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Just want to check if it is required to attach a photo of passport size in the application or not. If yes then in which section?
> 
> Thanks



Photos not needed. They already have it in your medical examination results , English Test and Police verification.


----------



## Shashikv

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If we have given Statutory declartion instead of RnR letter from company HR. Will DIBP contact my SD declarant or they will still contact my company HR.
> 
> Asking this as will keep SD declarant or HR informed upfront so that they can recieve the call and be mentally prepared for the same.


They will definitely call and contact the HR and same will be with Declarator of SD.


----------



## Shashikv

Any Grants reported today ?


----------



## Shashikv

I lodged my visa on 9 Aug 2017 made payment and uploaded the documents. The status shows Received. Is there anything which I need to do from my end other than waiting for it to change to something else ?


----------



## kv7193

Shashikv said:


> Any Grants reported today ?


4 so far....looking like it could be another Tsunami


----------



## Shashikv

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does each and every doc which we upload needs to be Attested as well.


Upload coloured scan attestation is not needed.


----------



## guriindia

Panda112 said:


> don't have to go through re assessment. Fill in the EoI using exact words and durations written in your RnR/ reference letter/statuary declaration/ tax or bank or retirement docs and what your employer will vouch for when DIBP queries. Forget what you said EA during assessment. Break down the two positions and fill the EoI. There may be cross check but as you're already promoted, won't matter.
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry I failed to account for the relevant skilled assessment. If your assessment clearly says "engineer" instead of "engineering trainee" even for the first 9 month, you might either have to redo assessment or lie in your EoI. Remember, lies are very likely to be caught.


Thanks...luckily ea approved my skills from the month in which my role changed...this happened for my first job back in 2007-2008...and I changed two jobs after that...my assessment letter does not mention any specific job's period and designation. ..so now can I state the exact designations and use my r&r for that...I think my employer will say what the truth is.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

expat2509 said:


> Dear Friends,
> This is my post on the group.
> 
> ANZSCO – 261111 (ICT Business Analyst), 70 points
> EOI Invite – 23 Aug 2017
> Application Lodged – 5 Sep 2017
> PCC and Medicals updated - 10 Sep 2017
> Current Application status - 'Application received'
> Current location - Dubai
> 
> Anyone with similar timelines? My question is there any way to find out which CO office (Brisbane, Adelaide etc) is likely to be assigned for my application.
> How much time can I expect for the first CO contact? Any trends on applications receiving a direct grant?
> 
> Thanks



CO assign might happen in one months time, there are a few exceptions. Direct grant there are no trends could take a month, few have received within a month. You luck and documentation decides that.


----------



## Khurmi

*VISA Granted!!!*

Dear All,

I wanted to inform you all that, I have got grants for Me and My betterhalf. I want to thank GOD and all my friends and Sultan who helped me in this journey, May you all get the Visa in coming days who are waiting from long time. The waiting was very tough, so by chance i called today morning at 4 IST and after two hours of phone call, the representative asked me that he cannot open my application before 15 months of processing times and then i slept thinking that my wait is going to continue. But I think God came to my gmail at 7:00 am and sent generated a grant mail for us. I have updated my case in Immitracker. Thanks to all of you for maintaining this forum and keeping the spirits alive.


----------



## Shashikv

Khurmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I wanted to inform you all that, I have got grants for Me and My betterhalf. I want to thank GOD and all my friends and Sultan who helped me in this journey, May you all get the Visa in coming days who are waiting from long time. The waiting was very tough, so by chance i called today morning at 4 IST and after two hours of phone call, the representative asked me that he cannot open my application before 15 months of processing times and then i slept thinking that my wait is going to continue. But I think God came to my gmail at 7:00 am and sent generated a grant mail for us. I have updated my case in Immitracker. Thanks to all of you for maintaining this forum and keeping the spirits alive.


Please share your timelines.


----------



## ArGo

Khurmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I wanted to inform you all that, I have got grants for Me and My betterhalf. I want to thank GOD and all my friends and Sultan who helped me in this journey, May you all get the Visa in coming days who are waiting from long time. The waiting was very tough, so by chance i called today morning at 4 IST and after two hours of phone call, the representative asked me that he cannot open my application before 15 months of processing times and then i slept thinking that my wait is going to continue. But I think God came to my gmail at 7:00 am and sent generated a grant mail for us. I have updated my case in Immitracker. Thanks to all of you for maintaining this forum and keeping the spirits alive.


Congratulations mate. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat2509

Thanks mate ! let's hope an early grant and pray for each other


----------



## Himadri

Khurmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to inform you all that, I have got grants for Me and My betterhalf. I want to thank GOD and all my friends and Sultan who helped me in this journey, May you all get the Visa in coming days who are waiting from long time. The waiting was very tough, so by chance i called today morning at 4 IST and after two hours of phone call, the representative asked me that he cannot open my application before 15 months of processing times and then i slept thinking that my wait is going to continue. But I think God came to my gmail at 7:00 am and sent generated a grant mail for us. I have updated my case in Immitracker. Thanks to all of you for maintaining this forum and keeping the spirits alive.




Many congratulations brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat2509

Shashikv said:


> CO assign might happen in one months time, there are a few exceptions. Direct grant there are no trends could take a month, few have received within a month. You luck and documentation decides that.


Thanks mate ! let's hope an early grant and pray for each other


----------



## Khurmi

*Timeline*



Shashikv said:


> Please share your timelines.


Engineer Australia: 24th Jan, 2017 Applied
EA Outcome: 6th March, 2017 +ve
ANZSCO Code: 263311
EOI applied: 8th March, 2017
INVITED: 14th March,2017
VISA Application: 28th March, 2017
CO Contact: 4th April, 2017
Responded: 17th April, 2017
Grant: 11th Sept, 2017
IED: 5th April, 2018


----------



## manpan18

expat2509 said:


> I can't find 'Form 1221' listed under any document section in my immi account. Please help


You don't see any of these? When you click attach more docs - evidence type


----------



## Shashikv

Khurmi said:


> Engineer Australia: 24th Jan, 2017 Applied
> EA Outcome: 6th March, 2017 +ve
> ANZSCO Code: 263311
> EOI applied: 8th March, 2017
> INVITED: 14th March,2017
> VISA Application: 28th March, 2017
> CO Contact: 4th April, 2017
> Responded: 17th April, 2017
> Grant: 11th Sept, 2017
> IED: 5th April, 2018


Thanks , One more question what was asked during CO contact ?


----------



## jaguar123

newbienz said:


> I think he is a first time document uploader
> There would be no information provided button active for him
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I m the first time document loader. Thanks for your support.


----------



## achalbarla

kv7193 said:


> 4 so far....looking like it could be another tsunami



amen!!!!!


----------



## az1610

8 now...i hope there are at least 50 today


----------



## Nmonga32

Khurmi said:


> Engineer Australia: 24th Jan, 2017 Applied
> 
> EA Outcome: 6th March, 2017 +ve
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263311
> 
> EOI applied: 8th March, 2017
> 
> INVITED: 14th March,2017
> 
> VISA Application: 28th March, 2017
> 
> CO Contact: 4th April, 2017
> 
> Responded: 17th April, 2017
> 
> Grant: 11th Sept, 2017
> 
> IED: 5th April, 2018




Congratulations and all the best for your journey ahead!

Do you think your call helped you get the grant. Or is it a mere coincidence that you received the grant the same morning you called DIBP? You also mentioned that you had 2 hour call.. i am sure most of the time you were on hold?? What was discussed during the call?

I have been waiting for more than 7 months so really want some clarity on whats the status. 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## jaguar123

Do I have to send PTE score to DIBP, I had given PTE in DEC 2016 and it was automatically send to DIBP at that time.


----------



## knagelli

az1610 said:


> 8 now...i hope there are at least 50 today




now its 9  , GSM Adelaide it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jaguar123 said:


> Do I have to send PTE score to DIBP, I had given PTE in DEC 2016 and it was automatically send to DIBP at that time.


You can send one score only once to any agency

If you are sure you have already sent it, check if you have the email confirming the same

Keep it safely in your records 

Cheers


----------



## amigos

knagelli said:


> now its 9
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its likely they are focusing on clearing applications lodged in April today and almost of them from Adelaide.

Good luck to all awaiting members to be granted soon,


----------



## Nmonga32

amigos said:


> its likely they are focusing on clearing applications lodged in April today and almost of them from Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all awaiting members to be granted soon,




Wake up Brisbane!


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Ankur30Aggarwal

Hello All,

I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.

I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.

*My Timelines:*

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
Grant: 11-Sep-2017
IED: 21-Feb-2018


----------



## az1610

btw how do we put down our signature below??


----------



## Himadri

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> 
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> 
> IED: 21-Feb-2018




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

az1610 said:


> btw how do we put down our signature below??






Go to Quick links in the header and you should see an option for signature.


----------



## Shashikv

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> IED: 21-Feb-2018


Many congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## KC_R

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> IED: 21-Feb-2018


Congrats. Good to see grants for April ray2:


----------



## debeash

Waqas910 said:


> Thanks to almighty Allah, i received my grant this morning. This forum was a great help in my journey even though i was a silent spectator.
> 
> Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Visa lodge: 15-April-2017
> 1st CO contact: 9-May-2017 (request for med & PCC)
> IP: 29-May-2017
> 2nd CO contact: 3-July-2017 (request for re-translation of Saudi PCC)
> IP: 5-July-2017
> Visa Grant: 11-Sep-2017


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Khurmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I wanted to inform you all that, I have got grants for Me and My betterhalf. I want to thank GOD and all my friends and Sultan who helped me in this journey, May you all get the Visa in coming days who are waiting from long time. The waiting was very tough, so by chance i called today morning at 4 IST and after two hours of phone call, the representative asked me that he cannot open my application before 15 months of processing times and then i slept thinking that my wait is going to continue. But I think God came to my gmail at 7:00 am and sent generated a grant mail for us. I have updated my case in Immitracker. Thanks to all of you for maintaining this forum and keeping the spirits alive.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> IED: 21-Feb-2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> IED: 21-Feb-2018


many congratulations


----------



## indian_fiction

*Received my grant today.*

Hello All, 
Wanted to share my good news with you all. Excatly after 5 months (153 days) at 6:54 AM IST today received grant for myself, my wife and son. 

Thanks to all the contributors, this blog has been very helpful to me all throught my PR Journey. I wish everyone good luck and hope everyone will get their grants soon. (I know how frustrating the wait is).

My Timeline:
PTE: L: 85, R: 83, S: 90, W: 85 (24/10/2016)
ACS: Positive on 13/3/2017
EOI submitted with 75 points for 261313 on 14/3/2017
Invite received: 15/3/2017 (received invite literally within 24 hrs)
Visa Lodged: 11/4/2017
First CO contact: 20/4/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
Uploaded all documents including PCC: 21/4/2017
Medicals completed: 8/5/2017
Second CO contact: 25/5/2017 asking for Form 80
Grant date: 11/9/2017 (Exactly 5 months)

Godspeed everyone. eace:eace:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Waqas910 said:


> Thanks to almighty Allah, i received my grant this morning. This forum was a great help in my journey even though i was a silent spectator.
> 
> Mechanical Engineer (233512)
> Visa lodge: 15-April-2017
> 1st CO contact: 9-May-2017 (request for med & PCC)
> IP: 29-May-2017
> 2nd CO contact: 3-July-2017 (request for re-translation of Saudi PCC)
> IP: 5-July-2017
> Visa Grant: 11-Sep-2017


Congrats Waqas...


----------



## andreyx108b

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> IED: 21-Feb-2018


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b

indian_fiction said:


> Hello All,
> Wanted to share my good news with you all. Excatly after 5 months (153 days) at 6:54 AM IST today received grant for myself, my wife and son.
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors, this blog has been very helpful to me all throught my PR Journey. I wish everyone good luck and hope everyone will get their grants soon. (I know how frustrating the wait is).
> 
> My Timeline:
> PTE: L: 85, R: 83, S: 90, W: 85 (24/10/2016)
> ACS: Positive on 13/3/2017
> EOI submitted with 75 points for 261313 on 14/3/2017
> Invite received: 15/3/2017 (received invite literally within 24 hrs)
> Visa Lodged: 11/4/2017
> First CO contact: 20/4/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
> Uploaded all documents including PCC: 21/4/2017
> Medicals completed: 8/5/2017
> Second CO contact: 25/5/2017 asking for Form 80
> Grant date: 11/9/2017 (Exactly 5 months)
> 
> Godspeed everyone. eace:eace:


Congratulations!


----------



## ankitgoel10

Just read a news-article in the newspaper today that Indian Judiciary has claimed that no case more than 10 years old is pending in certain listed states 

Immediately reminded me of a statement which goes as "75% cases finalised in x months and 90% cases finalised in y months".

What beautiful statements to show extreme accountability/good-faith and yet not to show any - both at the same time!


----------



## baus2017

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,

Have got the much awaited news after 4+ months of wait. When I used to read the grant news for others it used to give me a lot of hope. Passing on my little but strong ray of hope to your life.

For those still awaiting, will pray to God that you get yours soon.

Timelines:
ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
EOI: 01-Mar-2017
Visa Lodged: 28-Apr-2017
CO Contact: 21 June 17, replied on the same date. (CO asked to send the PTE score of my spouse online)
Grant: 11-Sep-2017
IED: 17-Mar-2018


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Congrats to all who received Golden Mails today. Did any applicant receive grant from Team Brisbane today? If yes, then what was his/her date of lodging the visa application? Tracking down the date of backlog Brisbane is clearing right now is important for those who are stuck with Team Brisbane...


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

I am about to apply for VISA, and my son's passport is valid only till Feb 2018. Is it OK to apply for visa now, and then renew the passport and update in the application?


----------



## NB

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I am about to apply for VISA, and my son's passport is valid only till Feb 2018. Is it OK to apply for visa now, and then renew the passport and update in the application?


No,problems

Cheers


----------



## Khurmi

*CO Contact*



Shashikv said:


> Thanks , One more question what was asked during CO contact ?


It was for PCC, Medicals and Form Number 80, it was my mistake that i didnt uploaded all documents in one go.


----------



## naveen1224

I am really overwhelmed to tell :horn:you all the forum members that I got Grant today.


:bump2::bump2:


----------



## Khurmi

Nmonga32 said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your journey ahead!
> 
> Do you think your call helped you get the grant. Or is it a mere coincidence that you received the grant the same morning you called DIBP? You also mentioned that you had 2 hour call.. i am sure most of the time you were on hold?? What was discussed during the call?
> 
> I have been waiting for more than 7 months so really want some clarity on whats the status.
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


Hi Dear,

It was a mere coincidence that i received then grant same day, i was on hold for i hour and forty five minutes and rest was that the person didnt asked for any details beside the lodgement date and asked me that he cannot provide any info about my application before 15 months processing time. I can understand you impatience but as all say patience is the key to GRANT, Best of Luck!!


----------



## Bad_english

naveen1224 said:


> I am really overwhelmed to tell :horn:you all the forum members that I got Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bump2::bump2:




Congratulations and best of luck for future endeavours 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Bad_english said:


> Congratulations and best of luck for future endeavours
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Best of Luck dear friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> IED: 21-Feb-2018


Congratulations!


----------



## Bad_english

Ankur30Aggarwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to share that with God's grace, I have received Grants this morning for me, my wife and kid. I want thank each one of you who have helped me with your suggestions, opinions and guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish others who are waiting, receive their grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Timelines:*
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> EOI (+ve): 14-Mar-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15-Apr-2017
> 
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> 
> IED: 21-Feb-2018



Congratulations and best of luck for future endeavours 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

indian_fiction said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Wanted to share my good news with you all. Excatly after 5 months (153 days) at 6:54 AM IST today received grant for myself, my wife and son.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors, this blog has been very helpful to me all throught my PR Journey. I wish everyone good luck and hope everyone will get their grants soon. (I know how frustrating the wait is).
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> PTE: L: 85, R: 83, S: 90, W: 85 (24/10/2016)
> 
> ACS: Positive on 13/3/2017
> 
> EOI submitted with 75 points for 261313 on 14/3/2017
> 
> Invite received: 15/3/2017 (received invite literally within 24 hrs)
> 
> Visa Lodged: 11/4/2017
> 
> First CO contact: 20/4/2017 (Adelaide GSM)
> 
> Uploaded all documents including PCC: 21/4/2017
> 
> Medicals completed: 8/5/2017
> 
> Second CO contact: 25/5/2017 asking for Form 80
> 
> Grant date: 11/9/2017 (Exactly 5 months)
> 
> 
> 
> Godspeed everyone. eace:eace:




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

baus2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Have got the much awaited news after 4+ months of wait. When I used to read the grant news for others it used to give me a lot of hope. Passing on my little but strong ray of hope to your life.
> 
> 
> 
> For those still awaiting, will pray to God that you get yours soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 
> EOI: 01-Mar-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28-Apr-2017
> 
> CO Contact: 21 June 17, replied on the same date. (CO asked to send the PTE score of my spouse online)
> 
> Grant: 11-Sep-2017
> 
> IED: 17-Mar-2018




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

PANZIND said:


> Best of Luck dear friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is what I need hopefully I get my approval soon, fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I am about to apply for VISA, and my son's passport is valid only till Feb 2018. Is it OK to apply for visa now, and then renew the passport and update in the application?


You need to have a passport valid for atleast 6 months. Please renew the passport before you apply for Visa. I think you can apply for renewal 6 months in advance. Should be quick as it is just a renewal.


----------



## bvashisht

Hi Khurmi,

Many many congratulations on a Grant you have received, you please let me know whom you have called DIBP or your MARA Agent? If DIBP what number it is?


Regards,
Bhupesh Vashisht


Khurmi said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> It was a mere coincidence that i received then grant same day, i was on hold for i hour and forty five minutes and rest was that the person didnt asked for any details beside the lodgement date and asked me that he cannot provide any info about my application before 15 months processing time. I can understand you impatience but as all say patience is the key to GRANT, Best of Luck!!


----------



## Bad_english

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I am about to apply for VISA, and my son's passport is valid only till Feb 2018. Is it OK to apply for visa now, and then renew the passport and update in the application?




Renew Passport it will take 6 days if you have aadhar number. 
I received mine in 4 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

naveen1224 said:


> I am really overwhelmed to tell :horn:you all the forum members that I got Grant today.
> 
> 
> :bump2::bump2:


Congratulations lane:


----------



## Shashikv

naveen1224 Please share your timeline.


----------



## yousufkhan

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to everyone who received their grant in today's spree!


----------



## az1610

finally a grant reported of may applicant


----------



## Shashikv

yousufkhan said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received their grant in today's spree!



How do you know that employment verification was done on certain date ?


----------



## manpan18

So they have moved to April now with a few reported from March end. I am feeling more anxious now. Lodged 19 March.


----------



## naveen1224

*By Gods Grace, Got Grant!!*



naveen1224 said:


> I am really overwhelmed to tell :horn:you all the forum members that I got Grant today.
> 
> 
> :bump2::bump2:


Please find my time line in the signature.

This message is for all people who has applied or going to apply on their own(Self). Also, I would like to a privileged to Thank all the forum Members. Without the help of forum members, it would have been an impossible task for me to apply for PR and get grant. Whenever, I was stuck (right from PTE-A to Getting Visa Grant ) during pre and post application, I always banked upon the forum for info and suggestions. From my bottom of my heart, I really thank each and every member of this forum for sharing valuable information. 

Last but no least, All the best for all VISA aspirants and Good luck for all visa applicants who are waiting for their Grants( I really wish for all those people who have lodged VISA to get grants, Coz waiting period is really next to Hell).

Now, its my turn to help and share my exp & info to all the Visa applicants. 

Not signing off, hehehe

Best Regards,
Naveen Katkuri


----------



## Shashikv

manpan18 said:


> So they have moved to April now with a few reported from March end. I am feeling more anxious now. Lodged 19 March.



Please add the timeline to your signature.


----------



## amigos

az1610 said:


> finally a grant reported of may applicant


Congrats to all getting grants recently. Any of you got delay email in June or immi commence email?

Cheers


----------



## bvashisht

Ok Experts, I have query, in following link: 
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/06-september-2017-round-results.aspx

I want to understand Point scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 06 September 2017 invitation round. As per 6th Sept round, what this VISA date means, Does it mean, till this for a specific score all visa are cleared ? or something else example: 

2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	13/02/2017 12.26 pm 

As per above code cut off was 65 and Visa date shows 13/02/17 12.26 PM. Does it mean all visa's applied for this code till this time and date are granted or processed?


----------



## shwetafu

Guys, we have been a silent follower of this forum .. I'm happy to share the good news with you all!! We received our grant today. Visa lodged on 26th April and there was a co contact on 15th June asking to complete and resubmit form 80. Hope everyone get theirs!!! Happy happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

shwetafu said:


> Guys, we have been a silent follower of this forum .. I'm happy to share the good news with you all!! We received our grant today. Visa lodged on 26th April and there was a co contact on 15th June asking to complete and resubmit form 80. Hope everyone get theirs!!! Happy happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

bvashisht said:


> Ok Experts, I have query, in following link:
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/06-september-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> I want to understand Point scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 06 September 2017 invitation round. As per 6th Sept round, what this VISA date means, Does it mean, till this for a specific score all visa are cleared ? or something else example:
> 
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	13/02/2017 12.26 pm
> 
> As per above code cut off was 65 and Visa date shows 13/02/17 12.26 PM. Does it mean all visa's applied for this code till this time and date are granted or processed?


It is not the data for visas processed, but the invites issued

It means that all those who submitted an EOI with 65 points or more under 2631 till 13/02/17 12.26 pm have been issued an invite

It has nothing to do with visa application submitted after invite

You can see the processing time for visas here

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Cheers


----------



## az1610

amigos said:


> Congrats to all getting grants recently. Any of you got delay email in June or immi commence email?
> 
> Cheers


i received an immi assessment commence email on 14 august


----------



## Rajnath27

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I am about to apply for VISA, and my son's passport is valid only till Feb 2018. Is it OK to apply for visa now, and then renew the passport and update in the application?


Hello There,

If you have nearly 45 days or atleast a month time left to lodge the visa and if you are ready with all other Documents, I would suggest you to renew your Son's Passport first and then Lodge a Visa on the New passport. That way you submit everything at once and receive a confirmation. Now rather than updating via change in circumstances or following up with the CO on emails. They might not even respond on email. But if you are short of Time to lodge the Visa, then apply it first and worry on renewing it later. Also i think the passport should be valid atleast for the next 6 months while applying. You will have to balance and decide

Best regards,
Raj


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



bvashisht said:


> Ok Experts, I have query, in following link:
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/06-september-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> I want to understand Point scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 06 September 2017 invitation round. As per 6th Sept round, what this VISA date means, Does it mean, till this for a specific score all visa are cleared ? or something else example:
> 
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	13/02/2017 12.26 pm
> 
> As per above code cut off was 65 and Visa date shows 13/02/17 12.26 PM. Does it mean all visa's applied for this code till this time and date are granted or processed?


No, these are only for invitations!


----------



## Rafai

Congratulations to everyone. Hopefully may applicants will soon see grants.


----------



## PANZIND

It seems the visa applications lodged till Jul-2017 are put in priority group 4. Anyone learned could share some researched info on it?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Cheers!!


----------



## pratapreddy15

Hello everyone,
I have received an invitation to apply for class 189 independent visa and last date is 8th of October 2017. I am planning to keep my wife as dependent and i would like to submit the visa application with inclusion of my wife in visa application. I have gathered all the documents for me and my wife but the problem is the expiry date of my wife's passport in January 2018. My wife's health examination happened on 8th September 2017 with the passport expiring in 4 months.

We have applied for re-issue of my wife's passport and it is today (9th September 2017). I am planning to continue apply for visa with old passport of my wife and then when we get a new passport we will upload that passport that time. Will there be any problem? Will our visa get rejected?

Thanks in advance,
Pratap


----------



## Bad_english

pratapreddy15 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for class 189 independent visa and last date is 8th of October 2017. I am planning to keep my wife as dependent and i would like to submit the visa application with inclusion of my wife in visa application. I have gathered all the documents for me and my wife but the problem is the expiry date of my wife's passport in January 2018. My wife's health examination happened on 8th September 2017 with the passport expiring in 4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> We have applied for re-issue of my wife's passport and it is today (9th September 2017). I am planning to continue apply for visa with old passport of my wife and then when we get a new passport we will upload that passport that time. Will there be any problem? Will our visa get rejected?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Pratap




If your wife has aadhar card and supplied aadhar info while application of reissue of passport than you will get new one in a week only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rirasaki

Congratulations to my lucky friends who got their grants today.
All others - just hold-on, our day will also come.  

261111 ICT Business Analyst has not seen much of a traction so far. Looks like, this role is not in demand, unlike Software Engineers and Developers. 

On a question I had asked few weeks back, could anyone please confirm whether uploading additional documents after the status is "Assessment in progress", will in any way restart the assessment clock or result in further delays? Even though the CO has not asked for further documents, but I realised that I could have added few more supporting. 

What is your advise?


----------



## Shashikv

Guys anyone lodged on 09-Aug-2017 and after and received CO contact , assessment commencement email or status other than received ?


----------



## Shashikv

Almost end of the day today. How many grants reported today ?


----------



## JP Mosa

pratapreddy15 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have received an invitation to apply for class 189 independent visa and last date is 8th of October 2017. I am planning to keep my wife as dependent and i would like to submit the visa application with inclusion of my wife in visa application. I have gathered all the documents for me and my wife but the problem is the expiry date of my wife's passport in January 2018. My wife's health examination happened on 8th September 2017 with the passport expiring in 4 months.
> 
> We have applied for re-issue of my wife's passport and it is today (9th September 2017). I am planning to continue apply for visa with old passport of my wife and then when we get a new passport we will upload that passport that time. Will there be any problem? Will our visa get rejected?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Pratap


I don't understnad whats worrying factor here to wait till you get new PP and apply as you have 60 days time which is plenty.

You can apply now with old PP and later upload F-929 or you can wait till receipt of new PP and apply.

If I am in your shoes, I would wait till I get new PP and apply to avoid hassle of uploading extra docs

You alone decide what you think better.

Good luck.


----------



## kalkas

shwetafu said:


> Guys, we have been a silent follower of this forum .. I'm happy to share the good news with you all!! We received our grant today. Visa lodged on 26th April and there was a co contact on 15th June asking to complete and resubmit form 80. Hope everyone get theirs!!! Happy happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you please provide your timeline?


----------



## ashvi

Congratulations to all who got their grants today. 
Anyone from GSM Brisbane?? Waiting since March


----------



## TravelWorld

TravelWorld said:


> *Random thought not to be taken seriously:*
> 
> Weird things pop-up when one looks at data closely (You'd remember Dr. Michael Burry form the movie 'The Big Short').
> 
> Guess what I realised in my eureka moment on immi tracker - I lodged my application on 19th April 2017. There are 13 other cases lodged on the same day.
> 
> Not a single one of us has a grant :brick:
> 
> Go figure :yo:


Continuing with my useless banter …

It almost feels like DIBP is watching this forum. Today they gave grant to three folks from 19th April! Congratulations to them and their family! :horn:

As luck would have it - somehow DIBP forgot to process mine :doh:


----------



## amit4unu

27 grants reported for today @ myimmitracker


Regards,
Amit

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Skilled Migration Points: 75
ACS applied: 24 May 2017 Result: 1 June 2017 
EOI 189: 22 June 2017
Invite: 12 July 2017
Visa Lodged: 14 July 2017
Medicals Uploaded: 1st week of August 2017
CO Assigned: 21 August 2017
Grant: Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kv7193

PANZIND said:


> It seems the visa applications lodged till Jul-2017 are put in priority group 4. Anyone learned could share some researched info on it?
> 
> Cheers!!


Me too. I would appreciate some research on it too. Confused as to why a lot of applications after July are processed and granted??


----------



## PANZIND

TravelWorld said:


> Continuing with my useless banter …
> 
> It almost feels like DIBP is watching this forum. Today they gave grant to three folks from 19th April! Congratulations to them and their family! :horn:
> 
> As luck would have it - somehow DIBP forgot to process mine :doh:


Did you get the IMMI Assessment Commence email ?


----------



## varununi7

PANZIND said:


> It seems the visa applications lodged till Jul-2017 are put in priority group 4. Anyone learned could share some researched info on it?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Cheers!!




If I am not wrong, 189 applications always land in priority group 4.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kv7193

I am also wondering how accurate have you guys found the prediction tracker on immitracker to be?

It says I am expected a grant within the next 10 days? Been saying that even in the last couple of days too (i.e 10 days every time)


----------



## PANZIND

kv7193 said:


> Me too. I would appreciate some research on it too. Confused as to why a lot of applications after July are processed and granted??


My un-researched understanding so far by putting togather data of immitracker is as follows:

1. Last week they focused on Visa applications lodged in Mar 2017. Higher proportion was of application from Mar 17.

2. There were fewer (too fewer) cases from other months also.

3. This week they are focussing on applications lodged in Apr17. Also fewer cases with complete and straight documents (and added luck) may be getting grants.

4. Next week it should be May & Jun. And so on.


----------



## abhijitroy21

kv7193 said:


> Me too. I would appreciate some research on it too. Confused as to why a lot of applications after July are processed and granted??


It is totally confusing! I have applied on 5th Jan and since then have been waiting!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

ashvi said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants today.
> Anyone from GSM Brisbane?? Waiting since March


A friend of mine waiting since 8th Mar 2017 - Team Brisbane
another friend waiting since 28th Apr 2017 - Team Brisbane
Myself waiting since 11th May 2017 - Team Brisbane


----------



## PANZIND

varununi7 said:


> If I am not wrong, 189 applications always land in priority group 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK. I also understand the same. Is there any more info somewhere on priority groups and planning levels. The link says planning level takes precedence over Priority arrangements. And it all is sounding new to me...


----------



## kv7193

PANZIND said:


> My un-researched understanding so far by putting togather data of immitracker is as follows:
> 
> 1. Last week they focused on Visa applications lodged in Mar 2017. Higher proportion was of application from Mar 17.
> 
> 2. There were fewer (too fewer) cases from other months also.
> 
> 3. This week they are focussing on applications lodged in Apr17. Also fewer cases with complete and straight documents (and added luck) may be getting grants.
> 
> 4. Next week it should be May & Jun. And so on.


Makes sense...Maybe I should hope for my grant next week (12th May Lodgement) rather than this week.


----------



## sandy dhull

Congratulation to all the lucky folks. 29 grants have been reported so far. Indeed September has proved to be a good month, which has seen more grants than last 4 months put together. Wish they continue this festive season. All the best to all who are waiting. Santa will soon be at your door steps.:rockon:


----------



## kv7193

Shuaib Azhar said:


> A friend of mine waiting since 8th Mar 2017 - Team Brisbane
> another friend waiting since 28th Apr 2017 - Team Brisbane
> Myself waiting since 11th May 2017 - Team Brisbane


I am still at a loss to understand why the grants issued from Brisbane is far less compared to Adelaide? Hope you and your friends get the grants soon.


----------



## PANZIND

abhijitroy21 said:


> It is totally confusing! I have applied on 5th Jan and since then have been waiting!


Your CO team is from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## sara26

Many congratulations to those who have recieved their grants today....
Mine is April 25 & hoping for the grant at the earliest....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## KC_R

Not a single grant from Brisbane out of 27 grants....anyone from Brisbane team waiting from April 2017??


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

kv7193 said:


> I am still at a loss to understand why the grants issued from Brisbane is far less compared to Adelaide? Hope you and your friends get the grants soon.


Thanks mate, hope same for you as well. Brisbane Team might be sleeping


----------



## KC_R

sara26 said:


> Many congratulations to those who have recieved their grants today....
> Mine is April 25 & hoping for the grant at the earliest....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


wats ur co team Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Rafai

Maybe and this is just my assumption that cases that require certain extensive checks get assigned to the Brisbane team, which is why they are assigned few cases and take longer to give grants.


----------



## sunil0476

KC_R said:


> Not a single grant from Brisbane out of 27 grants....anyone from Brisbane team waiting from April 2017??


waiting from february


----------



## az1610

any idea after how many days CO looks back at an application again?


----------



## TravelWorld

PANZIND said:


> Did you get the IMMI Assessment Commence email ?


No - mine has been assessment in progress since the time I pressed the IP button on 5th Aug. I have realised going through the forum that not everyone gets that email. Or do they?


----------



## PANZIND

TravelWorld said:


> No - mine has been assessment in progress since the time I pressed the IP button on 5th Aug. I have realised going through the forum that not everyone gets that email. Or do they?




As I could understand, if Immidiate grant can't be given due to some reason ( like those who get in a month or so time frame) then they send the commencement email. 

And you are right not all get that email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

Shashikv said:


> Guys anyone lodged on 09-Aug-2017 and after and received CO contact , assessment commencement email or status other than received ?




I lodged on 10th Aug but no communication after the initial notification mail with bridging visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir99m

235 Days and counting  !! 
wonder what are they upto and when will they even think of contacting me or direct grant as since my emp verification they have gone in hibernation mode !! COM on DIBP Time to wak up guys 

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Rafai said:


> Maybe and this is just my assumption that cases that require certain extensive checks get assigned to the Brisbane team, which is why they are assigned few cases and take longer to give grants.


I have the same feeling bro...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

az1610 said:


> any idea after how many days CO looks back at an application again?


Usually 28 days.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sandy dhull said:


> Congratulation to all the lucky folks. 29 grants have been reported so far. Indeed September has proved to be a good month, which has seen more grants than last 4 months put together. Wish they continue this festive season. All the best to all who are waiting. Santa will soon be at your door steps.:rockon:


I hope that Brisbane Office wakes up and starts issuing grants too.


----------



## manpan18

TravelWorld said:


> No - mine has been assessment in progress since the time I pressed the IP button on 5th Aug. I have realised going through the forum that not everyone gets that email. Or do they?


What I think:

Scenario1: CO picks up the case and is able to go through it completely - if he find something missing, he sends an email with the requirement.
Scenario2: CO is not able to go through it completely - sends a commencement email.
Scenario3: CO is able to go through but can't find anything missing but needs to go through verification - sends a commencement email.

There can be other similar scenarios.


----------



## agrawala

Hi All,

I got the grant today. It was a long 4 months wait but direct grant made up for it. I want to thanks everyone on this forum especially Andrew. Immitracker has been a great tool for me to get rid of anxiety to some extent. My timelines are given in my signature. Thanks.

Regards,
Ashish
ANZSO: 261312
Points: 65
EOI: 31 Jan,17
Invite: 15 March,17
Lodged: 10 May,17
Granted: 11 Sept,17(Direct)
IED: March,2018


----------



## rirasaki

Congratulations to my lucky friends who got their grants today.
All others - just hold-on, our day will also come. 

261111 ICT Business Analyst has not seen much of a traction so far. Looks like, this role is not in demand, unlike Software Engineers and Developers. 

*On a question I had asked few weeks back, could anyone please confirm whether uploading additional documents after the status is "Assessment in progress", will in any way restart the assessment clock or result in further delays? Even though the CO has not asked for further documents, but I realised that I could have added few more supporting. 
*
What is your advise?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant today. It was a long 4 months wait but direct grant made up for it. I want to thanks everyone on this forum especially Andrew. Immitracker has been a great tool for me to get rid of anxiety to some extent. My timelines are given in my signature. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish
> ANZSO: 261312
> Points: 65
> EOI: 31 Jan,17
> Invite: 15 March,17
> Lodged: 10 May,17
> Granted: 11 Sept,17(Direct)
> IED: March,2018


Congrats Bro...


----------



## irahulbishnoi

Shashikv said:


> Guys anyone lodged on 09-Aug-2017 and after and received CO contact , assessment commencement email or status other than received ?


I lodged my file on 9th August 2017. got a contact from CO on 7 Sep 2017 regarding uploading my australian study evidence again. Even thoughI uploaded in the first place may be got corrupted or something. Now waiting. GSM Adelaide


----------



## kralez

*Slow and painful*



ashvi said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants today.
> Anyone from GSM Brisbane?? Waiting since March



I also logged on 29th March and luckily I also got the snails group, Brisbane. 

I just want to dedicate the below video to team Brisbane :mmph::ballchain:


----------



## NB

rirasaki said:


> Congratulations to my lucky friends who got their grants today.
> All others - just hold-on, our day will also come.
> 
> 261111 ICT Business Analyst has not seen much of a traction so far. Looks like, this role is not in demand, unlike Software Engineers and Developers.
> 
> *On a question I had asked few weeks back, could anyone please confirm whether uploading additional documents after the status is "Assessment in progress", will in any way restart the assessment clock or result in further delays? Even though the CO has not asked for further documents, but I realised that I could have added few more supporting.
> *
> What is your advise?


You have already done it.
They cannot be removed
So just forget what you have done 

Moreover, it should not result in additional delays unless you have uploaded a whole bunch of irrelevant documents 

Relax and wait for grant

Cheers


----------



## kv7193

kralez said:


> I also logged on 29th March and luckily I also got the snails group, Brisbane.
> 
> I just want to dedicate the below video to team Brisbane :mmph::ballchain:
> Ye bik gayi hai government aunty - ye bik hai gormint aunty - YouTube


Can someone translate for those who don't know Hindi/Urdu?


----------



## gupta1984megha

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and really unaware of the process of the process of filing application. I have lodged my application through CAANwing Consultant.

My brief profile is as under

ANZSCO : 221211 Company Secretary 
VETASSES APPROVAL: 9th May, 2016
PTE SCORE: Overall Score:61-L-59, R-65, S-54, W-64
State Nomination received from NSW on: 16th May, 2017
EOI filed on: 14th June, 2017.

Please advise, by when i can expect any reply on my EOI.


----------



## sumitgupta22

shwetafu said:


> Guys, we have been a silent follower of this forum .. I'm happy to share the good news with you all!! We received our grant today. Visa lodged on 26th April and there was a co contact on 15th June asking to complete and resubmit form 80. Hope everyone get theirs!!! Happy happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratz Shweta


----------



## sumitgupta22

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant today. It was a long 4 months wait but direct grant made up for it. I want to thanks everyone on this forum especially Andrew. Immitracker has been a great tool for me to get rid of anxiety to some extent. My timelines are given in my signature. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish
> ANZSO: 261312
> Points: 65
> EOI: 31 Jan,17
> Invite: 15 March,17
> Lodged: 10 May,17
> Granted: 11 Sept,17(Direct)
> IED: March,2018


Congratulations


----------



## Bad_english

agrawala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant today. It was a long 4 months wait but direct grant made up for it. I want to thanks everyone on this forum especially Andrew. Immitracker has been a great tool for me to get rid of anxiety to some extent. My timelines are given in my signature. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish
> ANZSO: 261312
> Points: 65
> EOI: 31 Jan,17
> Invite: 15 March,17
> Lodged: 10 May,17
> Granted: 11 Sept,17(Direct)
> IED: March,2018




Congratulations and best wishes for future endeavours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poobha

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application on 3rd August and CO has requested for more information for evidence of employment on 8th September. 
I have already uploaded offer letters, relieving letters, payslips, forms 16 and senior colleague affidavit for my RnR for all the employment. Please let me know if I am missing something here.

Thanks,
Poonam


----------



## A.Khan

Shuaib Azhar said:


> A friend of mine waiting since 8th Mar 2017 - Team Brisbane
> another friend waiting since 28th Apr 2017 - Team Brisbane
> Myself waiting since 11th May 2017 - Team Brisbane


I am waiting since 01-Mar-17


----------



## Nmonga32

A.Khan said:


> I am waiting since 01-Mar-17


I am also waiting since 9 Feb'17. Again, team Brisbane...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

poobha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 3rd August and CO has requested for more information for evidence of employment on 8th September.
> I have already uploaded offer letters, relieving letters, payslips, forms 16 and senior colleague affidavit for my RnR for all the employment. Please let me know if I am missing something here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Poonam


Almost all the provided proofs are from employer... nothing 3rd party...

Please also upload bank statements showing salary credits. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

poobha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 3rd August and CO has requested for more information for evidence of employment on 8th September.
> I have already uploaded offer letters, relieving letters, payslips, forms 16 and senior colleague affidavit for my RnR for all the employment. Please let me know if I am missing something here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Poonam[/quote
> 
> Any letters of appreciation .
> PF statement
> 
> Cheers


----------



## varununi7

PANZIND said:


> OK. I also understand the same. Is there any more info somewhere on priority groups and planning levels. The link says planning level takes precedence over Priority arrangements. And it all is sounding new to me...




Here you go : https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

KC_R said:


> wats ur co team Brisbane or Adelaide?


Adelaide

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sanu90

Hello Experts

Please respond if it is required to upload resume ?

I am not sure but I think I read it in this forum itslef to do so.

Please respond

Thanks


----------



## PANZIND

sanu90 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> 
> 
> Please respond if it is required to upload resume ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but I think I read it in this forum itslef to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Please respond
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Good to do that upfront. There are few cases where CO contact asked for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

I have attached medical insurance of my wife showing name of mine and wife in it for continuing relationship. But, the insurance does nor show full name of my wife.
Is that a problem?


----------



## AjBee

GRANTED! Finally. Big thanks to everyone on this forum - it helped me gain confidence and apply on my own with a complete application including two SDs for companies that have shut shop. Best of luck to all waiting and I hope you get your grants soon.

Timeline in signature. Adelaide office.


----------



## knagelli

ajaysbhatia said:


> GRANTED! Finally. Big thanks to everyone on this forum - it helped me gain confidence and apply on my own with a complete application including two SDs for companies that have shut shop. Best of luck to all waiting and I hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Timeline in signature. Adelaide office.




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

ajaysbhatia said:


> GRANTED! Finally. Big thanks to everyone on this forum - it helped me gain confidence and apply on my own with a complete application including two SDs for companies that have shut shop. Best of luck to all waiting and I hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Timeline in signature. Adelaide office.




Congratulations and best wishes for future endeavours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

ajaysbhatia said:


> GRANTED! Finally. Big thanks to everyone on this forum - it helped me gain confidence and apply on my own with a complete application including two SDs for companies that have shut shop. Best of luck to all waiting and I hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Timeline in signature. Adelaide office.


Congratulations


----------



## Clo1

Hello, 
I just got my visa granted today as an onshore applicant, and I am not sure if we have to travel overseas and back to activate the visa. It is not very clear on the immigration letter. Any suggestions ?


----------



## kv7193

Clo1 said:


> Hello,
> I just got my visa granted today as an onshore applicant, and I am not sure if we have to travel overseas and back to activate the visa. It is not very clear on the immigration letter. Any suggestions ?


Congrats  I am pretty sure you don't have to activate it as you are onshore. So today becomes your first day of PR in Australia. i.e the PR is already activated for you.


----------



## PANZIND

poobha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 3rd August and CO has requested for more information for evidence of employment on 8th September.
> I have already uploaded offer letters, relieving letters, payslips, forms 16 and senior colleague affidavit for my RnR for all the employment. Please let me know if I am missing something here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Poonam




Service Certificates that we get at Full n Final. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

PANZIND said:


> Service Certificates that we get at Full n Final.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




OfferLetter, Appointment Letter etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm0512

Query on Status

I have lodged for 189 on 12 May 2017 .
However my status says received.

When will it get changed.?

Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?

what is AHC ?

Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?


----------



## Bad_english

Clo1 said:


> Hello,
> I just got my visa granted today as an onshore applicant, and I am not sure if we have to travel overseas and back to activate the visa. It is not very clear on the immigration letter. Any suggestions ?




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mm0512 said:


> Query on Status
> 
> I have lodged for 189 on 12 May 2017 .
> However my status says received.
> 
> When will it get changed.?
> 
> Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?
> 
> what is AHC ?
> 
> Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?


AHC means Australian high commission in india

When your status will get changed, no one can say
You may get a grant directly without the status changing 
I did 

In all probability the processing is going on in the background 

If you are getting anxious, you can send an email or call them up
But in my opinion you should wait
It's too early to start chasing them up

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Replied in Blue font...*



mm0512 said:


> Query on Status
> 
> I have lodged for 189 on 12 May 2017 .
> However my status says received.
> 
> When will it get changed.?
> 
> Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?
> 
> what is AHC ?
> 
> Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?




When will it get changed.?
It will not change until CO contacts you for missing/additional documentation.

Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?
No use - DIBP never responds to email for visa status update

what is AHC ?
It is Australia High commission - they do employment checks for DIBP

Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?
You can never know - just wait patiently.


My case was in Received status for 6.5 months and changed directly to FINALISED.
So - please be patient and grant will soon fall in ur inbox if all is fine with your documentation.


----------



## kv7193

mm0512 said:


> Query on Status
> 
> I have lodged for 189 on 12 May 2017 .
> However my status says received.
> 
> When will it get changed.?
> 
> Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?
> 
> what is AHC ?
> 
> Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?


I am exactly in the same shoes as you. Very frustrating indeed. Hopefully we will get a reply soon from DIBP


----------



## mm0512

Why received ? Anything pending from my side


----------



## kv7193

newbienz said:


> AHC means Australian high commission in india
> 
> When your status will get changed, no one can say
> You may get a grant directly without the status changing
> I did
> 
> In all probability the processing is going on in the background
> 
> If you are getting anxious, you can send an email or call them up
> But in my opinion you should wait
> It's too early to start chasing them up
> 
> Cheers


But how early is 'too early' though? It will be 4 months tomorrow.


----------



## mm0512

Mudassar_SM said:


> mm0512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Query on Status
> 
> I have lodged for 189 on 12 May 2017 .
> However my status says received.
> 
> When will it get changed.?
> 
> Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?
> 
> what is AHC ?
> 
> Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will it get changed.?
> It will not change until CO contacts you for missing/additional documentation.
> 
> Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?
> No use - DIBP never responds to email for visa status update
> 
> what is AHC ?
> It is Australia High commission - they do employment checks for DIBP
> 
> Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?
> You can never know - just wait patiently.
> 
> 
> My case was in Received status for 6.5 months and changed directly to FINALISED.
> So - please be patient and grant will soon fall in ur inbox if all is fine with your documentation.
Click to expand...




kv7193 said:


> mm0512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Query on Status
> 
> I have lodged for 189 on 12 May 2017 .
> However my status says received.
> 
> When will it get changed.?
> 
> Do I need to send an email to dibp to query about the progress ?
> 
> what is AHC ?
> 
> Is there a way where I can get to know whether the processing has started ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am exactly in the same shoes as you. Very frustrating indeed. Hopefully we will get a reply soon from DIBP
Click to expand...


Thanks for the repky


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Received means - DIBP has received your application and will look into it.

Once DIBP contacts you for additional documentation - the status will change to Assessment in Progress (after u submit the the requested doc).


----------



## andreyx108b

mm0512 said:


> Why received ? Anything pending from my side




Standard status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

andreyx108b said:


> Standard status
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey andy, why don't you add a new column for IED date in immitracker

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

hey guys I received my grant this morning at 11.15 am Sydney time. 

I lodged my v189 on 19th of April 2017, almost 5 months waiting for me hehe

I am grateful for this forum and best wishes!


----------



## cadimi

kv7193 said:


> But how early is 'too early' though? It will be 4 months tomorrow.


As per the previous global processing times by DIBP, 75% applications are finalised within 4 months and 90% withing 7 months (now is 11 and 15 months, respectively, however it's gonna reduce soon I guess). Thus, 4 month period is pretty standard to not contact DIBP. I would do it after 5 months with this current trend.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

The expected processing times further increased to 11-15 months. So frustrating.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

kv7193 said:


> But how early is 'too early' though? It will be 4 months tomorrow.


The global processing time for 189 applications is currently at 11-15 months 

So by those time periods , 4 months is early as it is not even half of even the lower end

You are getting anxious reading about those who are getting in 3/4 months, but don't forget quite a few of those who are still waiting for nearly a year 

Cheers


----------



## Rachel-88

Let say if I'm not in rush of getting invite , is that possible to stay at 60 points for the time being? 
I just want to know the waiting time.
2332 civil engineer.


----------



## Rachel-88

Rachel-88 said:


> 233211 Civil Engineer 60 points
> Chances of getting an EOI invite?
> 
> Applied: 13/08/2017





manpan18 said:


> Rachel-88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 233211 Civil Engineer 60 points
> Chances of getting an EOI invite?
> 
> Applied: 13/08/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Tough. The current cutoff is 70 points I believe. Try to increase your points.[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't mind waiting , do you think I will get invite before June 2018? If I maintain at 60 points.
Click to expand...


----------



## markymark5

Rachel-88 said:


> manpan18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough. The current cutoff is 70 points I believe. Try to increase your points.[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't mind waiting , do you think I will get invite before June 2018? If I maintain at 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is a Non pro-rata occupation, I think you will get the invite this Program Year.
Click to expand...


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Hi folks,

I have a concern here. 

In my first company I worked in 2 job locations
2009 to 2011 in India.(2yrs)
Thereafter I was send to France(deputed) there and I worked there for 2011 to 2016 (5yrs) in the same company.

But as I was deputed there and all my salaries were in Euros so my company changed my base location too.

In my relieving letter they mentioned that I worked with them from 2009 to 2016 at their France(Paris) Office.(They didn't mention about my first 2yrs in India office)
While going for Statutory declarations I mentioned the same and did my ACS accordingly

I have all my India and France Salary slips, Tax proofs, Bank statements. I do not need to mistate the location intentionally.

Not sure if there will be an issue due to this as my exp is relevant and my company mentioned my last working location where I have worked majorly.

Kindly advise, will there be an issue later with CO.


----------



## adithya77

ashvi said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants today.
> Anyone from GSM Brisbane?? Waiting since March


what are additional documents expect from you ..... CO,...


----------



## pratapreddy15

JP Mosa said:


> I don't understnad whats worrying factor here to wait till you get new PP and apply as you have 60 days time which is plenty.
> 
> You can apply now with old PP and later upload F-929 or you can wait till receipt of new PP and apply.
> 
> If I am in your shoes, I would wait till I get new PP and apply to avoid hassle of uploading extra docs
> 
> You alone decide what you think better.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi JP Mosa,
Thanks for your reply. Now i think i must wait till we get a new passport. But i have one more doubt. My wife completed health examination with the old passport. If we submit visa application with the new passport will there be any problem because reports of health examination will be submitted by "Center for Migration Medicine" to the Australian immigration department with the old passport.

Thanks,
Pratap


----------



## Nmonga32

Another day with a tsunami of grants. Congratulations everyone who got their grants today! All d best to everyone (including myself ) for tomorrow...


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## KC_R

sara26 said:


> Adelaide
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


wow Adelaide u r lucky...my co team is brisbane :doh:


----------



## sunilgovindan

cadimi said:


> As per the previous global processing times by DIBP, 75% applications are finalised within 4 months and 90% withing 7 months (now is 11 and 15 months, respectively, however it's gonna reduce soon I guess). Thus, 4 month period is pretty standard to not contact DIBP. I would do it after 5 months with this current trend.


Hi Cadimi,

Any credible source of information that you are looking into that says that the processing times will be reverted back to 4 and 7 months ?


----------



## Prantika Das

*Got Grant*

Hi Guys after all these wait, i got my grant today for 189 Software engg.(Took me 5 months, bu i believe if all documents are front loaded it is done in 2 months)
Thanks everyone for all the help and support

Point: 70
DIBP Lodgement: 12 april 2017

Co Contacted: 15 May 2017

Uploaded all document: 7th June 2017

Grant: 11th September 2017.


----------



## vikmi2017

vikmi2017 said:


> I am planning to just make in Initial entry in Oct for one week. But I have to complete form 815 undertaking formalities.Is this has to completed in first entry or it can be done later on when I make a final move


Can anyone suggest on the above query as my IED is quite close to grant and I am not not sure if this can be extended by writing mail


----------



## vchandar

Hi Guys,

Today I received my grant for 189 visa.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Guys any updates on my post


----------



## sara26

vchandar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received my grant for 189 visa.


Congratulations & ur timeline pls?

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...


----------



## prdream

Prantika Das said:


> Hi Guys after all these wait, i got my grant today for 189 Software engg.(Took me 5 months, bu i believe if all documents are front loaded it is done in 2 months)
> Thanks everyone for all the help and support
> 
> Point: 70
> DIBP Lodgement: 12 april 2017
> 
> Co Contacted: 15 May 2017
> 
> Uploaded all document: 7th June 2017
> 
> Grant: 11th September 2017.


I uploaded all documents on Apr 22nd ..still status is received.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

sunilgovindan said:


> Hi Cadimi,
> 
> Any credible source of information that you are looking into that says that the processing times will be reverted back to 4 and 7 months ?


Nah buddy need to wait to the end of this month to see any possible update. But technically, the processing times depend on the duration of recent grants, and in this September that processing has been much quicker than previous months, so processing times would be reduced. All's guessing mate!


----------



## manpan18

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a concern here.
> 
> In my first company I worked in 2 job locations
> 2009 to 2011 in India.(2yrs)
> Thereafter I was send to France(deputed) there and I worked there for 2011 to 2016 (5yrs) in the same company.
> 
> But as I was deputed there and all my salaries were in Euros so my company changed my base location too.
> 
> In my relieving letter they mentioned that I worked with them from 2009 to 2016 at their France(Paris) Office.(They didn't mention about my first 2yrs in India office)
> While going for Statutory declarations I mentioned the same and did my ACS accordingly
> 
> I have all my India and France Salary slips, Tax proofs, Bank statements. I do not need to mistate the location intentionally.
> 
> Not sure if there will be an issue due to this as my exp is relevant and my company mentioned my last working location where I have worked majorly.
> 
> Kindly advise, will there be an issue later with CO.


Remember the following things:
1. You have to provide details of all your addresses in the past 10 years
2. You have to obtain PCC for countries where you stayed for more than 12 months.
3. You may be required to provide scans of all travel pages of your passport.
4. DIBP calls the employers/HR almost 100% of times for verification when the reference letter is not from the employer.

Make sure you don't provide contradicting information. I cannot say get a new SD because you already got your ACS done. Hmmmm.


----------



## debeash

ajaysbhatia said:


> GRANTED! Finally. Big thanks to everyone on this forum - it helped me gain confidence and apply on my own with a complete application including two SDs for companies that have shut shop. Best of luck to all waiting and I hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Timeline in signature. Adelaide office.


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Clo1 said:


> Hello,
> I just got my visa granted today as an onshore applicant, and I am not sure if we have to travel overseas and back to activate the visa. It is not very clear on the immigration letter. Any suggestions ?


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Clo1 said:


> Hello,
> I just got my visa granted today as an onshore applicant, and I am not sure if we have to travel overseas and back to activate the visa. It is not very clear on the immigration letter. Any suggestions ?


Nah you don't need to do so. I got my grant yesterday and I checked my vevo straight after and it has been updated there. =)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## knagelli

Prantika Das said:


> Hi Guys after all these wait, i got my grant today for 189 Software engg.(Took me 5 months, bu i believe if all documents are front loaded it is done in 2 months)
> Thanks everyone for all the help and support
> 
> Point: 70
> DIBP Lodgement: 12 april 2017
> 
> Co Contacted: 15 May 2017
> 
> Uploaded all document: 7th June 2017
> 
> Grant: 11th September 2017.


Congrats


----------



## Shashikv

TravelWorld said:


> No - mine has been assessment in progress since the time I pressed the IP button on 5th Aug. I have realised going through the forum that not everyone gets that email. Or do they?


Lodged my application on Aug-8 still no communication and status is Received.


----------



## knagelli

First grant reported on immitracker already .... hope the tsunami of grants continues :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amit4unu

*189 grants 11-Sep @ Immitracker*

59 grants reported for 11-Sep @ immitracker, almost all from GSM Adelaide.
2 reported so far for today, one each by Brisbane & Adelaide

Grants in first 2 weeks of Sep'17 are the highest for a month since 2014, Hope the trend continues 

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Skilled Migration Points: 75
ACS applied: 24 May 2017 Result: 1 June 2017 
EOI 189: 22 June 2017
Invite: 12 July 2017
Visa Lodged: 14 July 2017
Medicals Uploaded: 1st week of August 2017
CO Assigned: 21 August 2017
Grant: Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wjd322wo

Hi all, just moved from 189 EOI September 2017 thread to here (and it's nice to see some friendly namesXD)

189 visa lodged last night and uploaded all documents at the same time.

I got a question, I was just checking immitracker and uploaded my case and found some people, who lodged their 189 visa application on early August or late July, got granted within 40 days. I know DIBP officially saying 11-15months of processing time but is it the trend now that people actually get grant in 2 months if all documents are submitted in the lodgement?


----------



## amit4unu

Congratulations


----------



## Shashikv

wjd322wo said:


> Hi all, just moved from 189 EOI September 2017 thread to here (and it's nice to see some friendly namesXD)
> 
> 189 visa lodged last night and uploaded all documents at the same time.
> 
> I got a question, I was just checking immitracker and uploaded my case and found some people, who lodged their 189 visa application on early August or late July, got granted within 40 days. I know DIBP officially saying 11-15months of processing time but is it the trend now that people actually get grant in 2 months if all documents are submitted in the lodgement?



There are many factors contributing to direct quick grant and we can't say there is any trend which is so typical of way DIBP works. Patience is the key.


----------



## amigos

4 grants reported in immi tracker forecasting a huge no of grants today. 3 of them from Adelaide and May applications.
They are focusing on May ones.
Felling nervous and good luck to all awaiting members with golden email today.

Cheers


----------



## sharma.inoo15

manpan18 said:


> Remember the following things:
> 1. You have to provide details of all your addresses in the past 10 years
> 2. You have to obtain PCC for countries where you stayed for more than 12 months.
> 3. You may be required to provide scans of all travel pages of your passport.
> 4. DIBP calls the employers/HR almost 100% of times for verification when the reference letter is not from the employer.
> 
> Make sure you don't provide contradicting information. I cannot say get a new SD because you already got your ACS done. Hmmmm.


Yes, I will mention all the facts including my location.
But now the SD and ACS is already done. The only mistake here is as mentioned by me above that my work location is shown as France entirely as we missed to show first 2yrs in India. 

Guys I need more advise on this and really confused What should I do further. Not even sure if this is really an issue at first place as my exp is valid and I have all the proofs in place.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Yes, I will mention all the facts including my location.
> But now the SD and ACS is already done. The only mistake here is as mentioned by me above that my work location is shown as France entirely as we missed to show first 2yrs in India.
> 
> Guys I need more advise on this and really confused What should I do further. Not even sure if this is really an issue at first place as my exp is valid and I have all the proofs in place.



ORIGINAL POST:


Hi folks,

I have a concern here. 

In my first company I worked in 2 job locations
2009 to 2011 in India.(2yrs)
Thereafter I was send to France(deputed) there and I worked there for 2011 to 2016 (5yrs) in the same company.

But as I was deputed there and all my salaries were in Euros so my company changed my base location too.

In my relieving letter they mentioned that I worked with them from 2009 to 2016 at their France(Paris) Office.(They didn't mention about my first 2yrs in India office)
While going for Statutory declarations I mentioned the same and did my ACS accordingly

I have all my India and France Salary slips, Tax proofs, Bank statements. I do not need to mistate the location intentionally.

Not sure if there will be an issue due to this as my exp is relevant and my company mentioned my last working location where I have worked majorly.

Kindly advise, will there be an issue later with CO.


----------



## az1610

how to read comments of a specific case on tracker??


----------



## sara26

Will they clear pending April lodgments today?

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...


----------



## amit4unu

sara26 said:


> Will they clear pending April lodgments today?
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI points : 70
> Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
> First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
> Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
> Visa Grant : Awaiting ...


CO - Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## amit4unu

az1610 said:


> how to read comments of a specific case on tracker??


click on user name to open relevant case, comments will be visible as you scroll down


----------



## Nmonga32

sara26 said:


> Will they clear pending April lodgments today?
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI points : 70
> Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
> First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
> Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
> Visa Grant : Awaiting ...




No one can tell! They haven't cleared my case and its a fairly simple one..


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Rajnath27

wjd322wo said:


> Hi all, just moved from 189 EOI September 2017 thread to here (and it's nice to see some friendly namesXD)
> 
> 189 visa lodged last night and uploaded all documents at the same time.
> 
> I got a question, I was just checking immitracker and uploaded my case and found some people, who lodged their 189 visa application on early August or late July, got granted within 40 days. I know DIBP officially saying 11-15months of processing time but is it the trend now that people actually get grant in 2 months if all documents are submitted in the lodgement?


Hi There,

To your question, I can say Both Yes and No. Yes in 80% Cases. No in 20% Cases. 

If you have submitted everything, Yes you can count yourself to fall in 80% cases. Sometimes, despite submitting all the Docs, they would still randomly verify certain applicants no matter from which country you are applying. (As far as I know if your Place of Birth and Country of residence is South Korea then it is a Low risk Country going by your Location, verification might still be waived off) If you fall in that 20% by Chance then it is No and it might simply get delayed due to verification procedure which is obviously Time consuming. 

Cheers,
Raj


----------



## Amar_84

Congratulations to everyone who got their grant. Seems like DIBP has stepped up the grants. It's averaging 150 per week for month of September. Hope they keep going like this.....


----------



## Rajnath27

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a concern here.
> 
> In my first company I worked in 2 job locations
> 2009 to 2011 in India.(2yrs)
> Thereafter I was send to France(deputed) there and I worked there for 2011 to 2016 (5yrs) in the same company.
> 
> But as I was deputed there and all my salaries were in Euros so my company changed my base location too.
> 
> In my relieving letter they mentioned that I worked with them from 2009 to 2016 at their France(Paris) Office.(They didn't mention about my first 2yrs in India office)
> While going for Statutory declarations I mentioned the same and did my ACS accordingly
> 
> I have all my India and France Salary slips, Tax proofs, Bank statements. I do not need to mistate the location intentionally.
> 
> Not sure if there will be an issue due to this as my exp is relevant and my company mentioned my last working location where I have worked majorly.
> 
> Kindly advise, will there be an issue later with CO.


Hello Sharma,

The Key to get a Faster Grant is to Provide Consistent and accurate information on all the Documentary evidence you submit to the Department. In your case, it was your company who gave the Document like that. Nevertheless, when you fill Form 80 during actual Lodgement of your application, You will have to specify where all you resided and where all you worked. You should also clearly write if there was any Gap either in your education or Career and also explain the reasons for the Gaps if any.

Coming back to your case, your company might have given the Offer letter to you while in India on your Indian address. You can raise an affidavit on a 20 Rupees Non-judicial Stamp paper and mention clearly that you were given an offer of Employment by your Previous company while in India Location (and with the same set of Roles and Responsibilities you submitted to ACS if they were not changed) and get it signed by your HR Head or last reporting Manager with all their working contact Details preferably their Personal Mobile Numbers and Company Official Email and Personal Email addresses. I could have suggested even your Company Letter Head but since this is going to be an affidavit, I am suggesting the "Non-Judicial Stamp Paper" route. when once you get that affidavit signed and Notarized by a Public Notary, Merge all the Documents that includes Pay slips, Form 16, Salary Account Bank statements (for at least 6 months) for those 2 Years that you were in India, Foreign assignment Deputation Letter from your company that you were given while in India before you left for France and Pay slips in Indian Rupees during the last few months you were in India before getting transferred to France and first few months of Payslips in Euro Currency after you got transferred there into a Single PDF File and submit it. Also Clearly mention the Designation you were offered while in India and also if you were designation was changed along with those Roles and Responsibilities ("R-n-R") during those 4 Years after you moved to France in the same affidavit. For the sake of consistency, simply copy the same set of Roles and Responsibilities to the affidavit that you mentioned to ACS. (I hope you already took care of this aspect mentioning "R-n-R" in India & France on your ACS Letter).

regards,
Rajnath


----------



## cadimi

Granted mates! What a relief! What a fabulous day!
Thanks for all the help and best of luck to all awaiting!


----------



## saurabhkumar2988

*Got my 189 Grant*

Hi everyone,

I got my grant today. Just received an email . I am so happy now.
thanks everyone for guiding me.

EOI-9th August-2017
Visa Lodged-11th August-2017
Direct Grant- 12-September-2017


----------



## Shashikv

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today. Just received an email . I am so happy now.
> thanks everyone for guiding me.
> 
> EOI-9th August-2017
> Visa Lodged-11th August-2017
> Direct Grant- 12-September-2017



Congratulations


----------



## Nmonga32

For people having CO from Brisbane office, one thing I have noticed... most of the cases cleared by them in September are backlogs dating back to 2016 and Jan-Feb'17 with a few cases from the recent months. Brisbane office has a lot of ground to cover...


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Nmonga32

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today. Just received an email . I am so happy now.
> 
> thanks everyone for guiding me.
> 
> 
> 
> EOI-9th August-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged-11th August-2017
> 
> Direct Grant- 12-September-2017




Congratulations on your quick grant! 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## amigos

cadimi said:


> Granted mates! What a relief! What a fabulous day!
> Thanks for all the help and best of luck to all awaiting!


Congrats Cadimi,

Your grant makes me more nervous.

Hopefully, the next Vietnamese is myself.


----------



## mrdr2017

*Help on SD*

HI all,

Visa lodged Aug 11 and today i got an email asking for more information for my son. Does it mean i need to just give a Statutory declaration and include photos in it. Who can sign ? Can anyone help with this?

Email****
Other requirements Health Identity
Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to have occured over the validity period.

As the examining doctor for MY SON was unable to confirm the identity from passport photo, a Statutory Declaration is required. The declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for their medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.

If a statutory declaration cannot be provided by an Australian citizen or permanent resident (who is not child's relative), the child mnust undertake a new health examination with a new passport that accurately potrays their current appearance.


----------



## MelodyVan

*2nd vac payment*

Seriously, I haven't received invoice or link to pay 2nd vac for my husband. It has been more than a month since I replied their email. Anyone had any experience how long usually they will respond to our email or send us invoice after contacted by CO?


----------



## amit4unu

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today. Just received an email . I am so happy now.
> thanks everyone for guiding me.
> 
> EOI-9th August-2017
> Visa Lodged-11th August-2017
> Direct Grant- 12-September-2017


Congrats!!!


----------



## Bad_english

cadimi said:


> Granted mates! What a relief! What a fabulous day!
> Thanks for all the help and best of luck to all awaiting!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today. Just received an email . I am so happy now.
> 
> thanks everyone for guiding me.
> 
> 
> 
> EOI-9th August-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged-11th August-2017
> 
> Direct Grant- 12-September-2017




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit4unu

cadimi said:


> Granted mates! What a relief! What a fabulous day!
> Thanks for all the help and best of luck to all awaiting!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bad_english

I got grant email - today (12 sep 2017) applied on 20 May 2017. 
IED - end of March 2018

No employment verification as far as I know. 

I have front load every documents I can think of has relevance to my application specially about employment. 
For employment proof I have uploaded offer letter, contract letter, bank statements, payslips (all), form 16, tax assessment, ID card, etc. In short everything related to my employment. I have only supplied RnR for current company. 
For my spouse english requirement, got a letter from school stating secondary education is in english. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit4unu

Bad_english said:


> I got grant email - today (12 sep 2017) applied on 20 May 2017.
> IED - end of March 2018
> 
> No employment verification as far as I know.
> 
> I have front load every documents I can think of has relevance to my application specially about employment.
> For employment proof I have uploaded offer letter, contract letter, bank statements, payslips (all), form 16, tax assessment, ID card, etc. In short everything related to my employment. I have only supplied RnR for current company.
> For my spouse english requirement, got a letter from school stating secondary education is in english.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## debeash

cadimi said:


> Granted mates! What a relief! What a fabulous day!
> Thanks for all the help and best of luck to all awaiting!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today. Just received an email . I am so happy now.
> thanks everyone for guiding me.
> 
> EOI-9th August-2017
> Visa Lodged-11th August-2017
> Direct Grant- 12-September-2017


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Bad_english said:


> I got grant email - today (12 sep 2017) applied on 20 May 2017.
> IED - end of March 2018
> 
> No employment verification as far as I know.
> 
> I have front load every documents I can think of has relevance to my application specially about employment.
> For employment proof I have uploaded offer letter, contract letter, bank statements, payslips (all), form 16, tax assessment, ID card, etc. In short everything related to my employment. I have only supplied RnR for current company.
> For my spouse english requirement, got a letter from school stating secondary education is in english.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadimi

amigos said:


> Congrats Cadimi,
> 
> Your grant makes me more nervous.
> 
> Hopefully, the next Vietnamese is myself.


Thanks mate. I didn't expect the grant to come this morning but as I said before September most of May applicants will be granted so no worries mate, your grant's definitely on the way.


----------



## seanzyc

Finally. I just received my grant just now. 
Timeline is in my signature.

I did not receive any commencement emails but in my grant letter I can see the co team is Adelaide.

Wish everyone the best of luck!!!!


----------



## amit4unu

seanzyc said:


> Finally. I just received my grant just now.
> Timeline is in my signature.
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sara26

amit4unu said:


> CO - Adelaide or Brisbane?


Adelaide

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...


----------



## santoshjhawar

Hi Guys,
Just curiosity - As i have lodged my application on 01/06/2017 and with the current trend most of the May lodged grants have started. 
With my case, my application is not completely assessed as wife's medicals is pending which is being done today. (I guess results would be updated within 2 business days as best case scenario).

Once this is completed and IP pressed, my application would be fully completed in terms of documents, medicals. I want to know if my application will be considered in the pool of Jun grants. (Expecting Jun grants to start anytime soon with the current trends) or will i be separate queue as IP provided is recent only..


----------



## kinnu369

Bad_english said:


> I got grant email - today (12 sep 2017) applied on 20 May 2017.
> IED - end of March 2018
> 
> No employment verification as far as I know.
> 
> I have front load every documents I can think of has relevance to my application specially about employment.
> For employment proof I have uploaded offer letter, contract letter, bank statements, payslips (all), form 16, tax assessment, ID card, etc. In short everything related to my employment. I have only supplied RnR for current company.
> For my spouse english requirement, got a letter from school stating secondary education is in english.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## amit4unu

sara26 said:


> Adelaide
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI points : 70
> Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
> First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
> Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
> Visa Grant : Awaiting ...


Hope for the best mate!!! who knows yours might be the next grant... patience does pay off.
Been a very busy couple of weeks @ GSM Adelaide.
Wish you good luck.


----------



## mr.mortal

Visa Grant Received

Guys i got my grant today

My timeline
Job code : 263111 (computer network and system professional)
EOI points : 65
Invited : Mar 15 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 28 ,2017
Grant Date : Sep 12, 2017
DIRECT GRANT


----------



## Mannath

*IMMI Commencement Email*

Hi All,

A quick question -

Does receiving Immi Commencement Email means the application is set for further checks and delays? usually who receives this ? Am a bit worried as May grants have started and I still dint receive the golden mail,except the commencement email on June 26th from dibp and a long silence after that.

-Pradeep


----------



## debeash

seanzyc said:


> Finally. I just received my grant just now.
> Timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I did not receive any commencement emails but in my grant letter I can see the co team is Adelaide.
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck!!!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

mr.mortal said:


> Visa Grant Received
> 
> Guys i got my grant today
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 263111 (computer network and system professional)
> EOI points : 65
> Invited : Mar 15 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 28 ,2017
> Grant Date : Sep 12, 2017
> DIRECT GRANT


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A quick question -
> 
> Does receiving Immi Commencement Email means the application is set for further checks and delays? usually who receives this ? Am a bit worried as May grants have started and I still dint receive the golden mail,except the commencement email from dibp and a long silence after that.
> 
> -Pradeep


It is stated in their website the same. But do not know the practical sense,

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Even I did not receive any information since lodge, still wait


----------



## bvashisht

Where can I find the contact # of DIBP. If any one has please help me with it?

Regards,
Bhupesh.


----------



## PANZIND

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A quick question -
> 
> Does receiving Immi Commencement Email means the application is set for further checks and delays? usually who receives this? Am a bit worried as May grants have started and I still dint receive the golden mail,except the commencement email on June 26th from dibp and a long silence after that.
> 
> -Pradeep


I am quoting an excerpt from the following link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

"If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date."


----------



## varununi7

PANZIND said:


> I am quoting an excerpt from the following link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> 
> 
> "If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date."




Clearly it looks like getting an immi commencement email is a bad sign. Sigh, even I have received it and it seems there is a long wait ahead 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_84

seanzyc said:


> Finally. I just received my grant just now.
> Timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I did not receive any commencement emails but in my grant letter I can see the co team is Adelaide.
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck!!!!


Congratulations...


----------



## amit4unu

mr.mortal said:


> Visa Grant Received
> 
> Guys i got my grant today
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 263111 (computer network and system professional)
> EOI points : 65
> Invited : Mar 15 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 28 ,2017
> Grant Date : Sep 12, 2017
> DIRECT GRANT


Congratulations!!!


----------



## amit4unu

bvashisht said:


> Where can I find the contact # of DIBP. If any one has please help me with it?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh.


Excerpt from https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry
=============================================

Queries related to visa, citizenship, travel or trade

​Do you have a question regarding visa, citizenship, travel or trade, including bringing goods in and out of Australia? Let us help you find the right answer.
Find the answer to your query by using our webform - 
"https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general" .

If your query is still unanswered you can contact us by phone, Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays.

If you are outside Australia and want to make an enquiry please contact the relevant 
Australian Immigration office overseas - https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations


----------



## sumitgupta22

saurabhkumar2988 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today. Just received an email . I am so happy now.
> thanks everyone for guiding me.
> 
> EOI-9th August-2017
> Visa Lodged-11th August-2017
> Direct Grant- 12-September-2017


real quick one.. congratulation


----------



## sumitgupta22

Bad_english said:


> I got grant email - today (12 sep 2017) applied on 20 May 2017.
> IED - end of March 2018
> 
> No employment verification as far as I know.
> 
> I have front load every documents I can think of has relevance to my application specially about employment.
> For employment proof I have uploaded offer letter, contract letter, bank statements, payslips (all), form 16, tax assessment, ID card, etc. In short everything related to my employment. I have only supplied RnR for current company.
> For my spouse english requirement, got a letter from school stating secondary education is in english.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulation Bad English


----------



## jshuks

Dear Fellow Forum Members

THE BRISBANE OFFICE HAS BLESSED ME WITH A GRANT!!! After 4 months and 1 day of waiting with 1 CO contact, the golden emails for me and my husband have finally arrived. 

Here's my timeline:

ANZSCO: 263312
Date of Lodging: 11th May 2017
CO Contact from Brisbane: 11th July 2017 (requested further proof of self-employment for me, the primary applicant)
Grant: 12th September

Thanks to all the forum members. Your positivity and updates kept me going during these months of anxiety. 

Wishing loads of positivity and happiness to everyone. Hang on mates, your grants are on their way.  

Cheers


----------



## suab

Hi guys, My wife and I got our grants on 24th May 2017 with an IED of 16th Feb 2018. 
We are planning to make the first entry on 1st Feb 2018. 
Is there a possibility that we could be questioned on why we delayed till almost nearing the IED?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

jshuks said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> 
> 
> 
> THE BRISBANE OFFICE HAS BLESSED ME WITH A GRANT!!! After 4 months and 1 day of waiting with 1 CO contact, the golden emails for me and my husband have finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312
> 
> Date of Lodging: 11th May 2017
> 
> CO Contact from Brisbane: 11th July 2017 (requested further proof of self-employment for me, the primary applicant)
> 
> Grant: 12th September
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members. Your positivity and updates kept me going during these months of anxiety.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing loads of positivity and happiness to everyone. Hang on mates, your grants are on their way.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit4unu

jshuks said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> 
> THE BRISBANE OFFICE HAS BLESSED ME WITH A GRANT!!! After 4 months and 1 day of waiting with 1 CO contact, the golden emails for me and my husband have finally arrived.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312
> Date of Lodging: 11th May 2017
> CO Contact from Brisbane: 11th July 2017 (requested further proof of self-employment for me, the primary applicant)
> Grant: 12th September
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members. Your positivity and updates kept me going during these months of anxiety.
> 
> Wishing loads of positivity and happiness to everyone. Hang on mates, your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!


----------



## jithooos

suab said:


> Hi guys, My wife and I got our grants on 24th May 2017 with an IED of 16th Feb 2018.
> We are planning to make the first entry on 1st Feb 2018.
> Is there a possibility that we could be questioned on why we delayed till almost nearing the IED?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No questions will be asked if you enter before stipulated time. That's your IED. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mash2017

Hi all, 

We too received our grant today. It was handled by Adelaide team. Thank you very much everyone for your support and for answering every minor query that I had! It meant a lot !
My details are in the signature. 
Hope all of you will get your grants soon! 
All the best !


----------



## sara26

Is there any specific Australian time the grants are issued or grants are issued randomly at serveral times in a day?
Can anyone reply to my query?

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
CO team : Adelaide


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

jshuks said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> 
> THE BRISBANE OFFICE HAS BLESSED ME WITH A GRANT!!! After 4 months and 1 day of waiting with 1 CO contact, the golden emails for me and my husband have finally arrived.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312
> Date of Lodging: 11th May 2017
> CO Contact from Brisbane: 11th July 2017 (requested further proof of self-employment for me, the primary applicant)
> Grant: 12th September
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members. Your positivity and updates kept me going during these months of anxiety.
> 
> Wishing loads of positivity and happiness to everyone. Hang on mates, your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats, your grant has given me hope. We have same ANZSCO, same day of lodging, CO contact on 14th Jul, and Team Brisbane. So many similarities suggest that I might get it soon as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

jithooos said:


> No questions will be asked if you enter before stipulated time. That's your IED.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there are numerous people who landed few days before IED  i know personally a few guys


----------



## irahulbishnoi

Hi guys,
just a quick question. when I open my immiaccount and click application status or application mailbox. It says "Not Found". Is this normal? Been displaying like that from last 15 minutes. I've tried logging in and out. same result.

thanks


----------



## amit4unu

mash2017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We too received our grant today. It was handled by Adelaide team. Thank you very much everyone for your support and for answering every minor query that I had! It meant a lot !
> My details are in the signature.
> Hope all of you will get your grants soon!
> All the best !


Congratulations!!!


----------



## irahulbishnoi

jshuks said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> 
> THE BRISBANE OFFICE HAS BLESSED ME WITH A GRANT!!! After 4 months and 1 day of waiting with 1 CO contact, the golden emails for me and my husband have finally arrived.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312
> Date of Lodging: 11th May 2017
> CO Contact from Brisbane: 11th July 2017 (requested further proof of self-employment for me, the primary applicant)
> Grant: 12th September
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members. Your positivity and updates kept me going during these months of anxiety.
> 
> Wishing loads of positivity and happiness to everyone. Hang on mates, your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate. good to hear that brisbane has also started granting visa.


----------



## Auspr18

sara26 said:


> Is there any specific Australian time the grants are issued or grants are issued randomly at serveral times in a day?
> Can anyone reply to my query?
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI points : 70
> Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
> First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
> Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
> Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
> CO team : Adelaide


The grants come through the working hours of the processing teams. Usually between 9 to 4 Australia time. Just a handful reported slightly after 4 as well.


----------



## sumitgupta22

jshuks said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> 
> THE BRISBANE OFFICE HAS BLESSED ME WITH A GRANT!!! After 4 months and 1 day of waiting with 1 CO contact, the golden emails for me and my husband have finally arrived.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312
> Date of Lodging: 11th May 2017
> CO Contact from Brisbane: 11th July 2017 (requested further proof of self-employment for me, the primary applicant)
> Grant: 12th September
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members. Your positivity and updates kept me going during these months of anxiety.
> 
> Wishing loads of positivity and happiness to everyone. Hang on mates, your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations


----------



## Auspr18

Auspr18 said:


> The grants come through the working hours of the processing teams. Usually between 9 to 4 Australia time. Just a handful reported slightly after 4 as well.


and yeah, during weekdays (Monday through Friday)


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A quick question -
> 
> Does receiving Immi Commencement Email means the application is set for further checks and delays? usually who receives this ? Am a bit worried as May grants have started and I still dint receive the golden mail,except the commencement email on June 26th from dibp and a long silence after that.
> 
> -Pradeep


I also received my immi comm mail a month after lodgement. However I am still of the opinion that I uploaded a complete application with no docs missing.

I am really curious about the reason of delay.

However as per my little research, I dont think I have seen a case where the grant was delayed beyond 90 days of immi mail.. no further CO contacts as well...

Any thoughts ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I also received my immi comm mail a month after lodgement. However I am still of the opinion that I uploaded a complete application with no docs missing.
> 
> I am really curious about the reason of delay.
> 
> However as per my little research, I dont think I have seen a case where the grant was delayed beyond 90 days of immi mail.. no further CO contacts as well...
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




The post you picked up from, couple of replies below that there is a link. The statement in that link clearly says that if we cannot finalize ur application immediately, we will intimate you. Probably the commencement email says that!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

I have applied through an agent and never have contacted the CO myself. Is it possible to write to CO directly and get a response. Agent says not possible and we will get standard response only about the timelines. But a friend says it is possible to write to CO directly. Not sure if my agent will share the CO details.

The anxiety kills me as I am unable to make any plans for my children's education and job change at this point in time like many of you that are waiting for long. 

Also should I assume that the changes to processing timelines which was recently announced (11-15 months) is applies to even though I have applied 7 months ago when the waiting times were 4-7 months?


----------



## KTAli

irahulbishnoi said:


> Hi guys,
> just a quick question. when I open my immiaccount and click application status or application mailbox. It says "Not Found". Is this normal? Been displaying like that from last 15 minutes. I've tried logging in and out. same result.
> 
> thanks


This happens when your ImmiAccount login session times out, I believe. Having you logging out and back in giving the same result, it seems like a browser issue (try clearing cookies, browsing history, etc.). You may as well try a different browser.


----------



## sam a

Hi everyone by the Grace of GOD ALMIGHTY i receive that golden email of GRANT so glad and excited thanks for everyone for all the discussions 
n best of luck who are waiting ..........


----------



## Rahul_UK183

varununi7 said:


> The post you picked up from, couple of replies below that there is a link. The statement in that link clearly says that if we cannot finalize ur application immediately, we will intimate you. Probably the commencement email says that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes I did see the link.

I also read the immi comm mail. Thus its really moot and difficult to call it good or bad.

However I still do not understand why the immi mail because my case is crystal clear. The mail and link both are way too generic and do not seem practical. Some people getting the mail after 1 month, some after 2 or more months of lodgement also add to it.

Calvin who lodged 2 days after me and got a direct grant had a similar profile. There was another lady who lodged few days before me and also got a direct grant. 

I have had just 1 employer, still with them and gave all docs.

All docs apart from employment are also complete.

However this is something we may never be able to decipher unless contacted again, thanks to DIBPs ambiguous way of working. 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Yes I did see the link.
> 
> I also read the immi comm mail. Thus its really moot and difficult to call it good or bad.
> 
> However I still do not understand why the immi mail because my case is crystal clear. The mail and link both are way too generic and do not seem practical. Some people getting the mail after 1 month, some after 2 or more months of lodgement also add to it.
> 
> Calvin who lodged 2 days after me and got a direct grant had a similar profile. There was another lady who lodged few days before me and also got a direct grant.
> 
> I have had just 1 employer, still with them and gave all docs.
> 
> All docs apart from employment are also complete.
> 
> However this is something we may never be able to decipher, thanks to DIBPs ambiguous way of working.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Same is the case with my profile! It's hard to understand why some ppl are getting commencement email and other don't when the same CO department looks at it.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## altaf2203

Hi All,

I am really happy to share the good news with you all. I just received the most awaited grant email for me and my wife. This forum & the members have been of great help during all these time. I have to wait almost 5 months to be finally lucky. All the best guys, be patient and the grant will come for sure. 

Cheers.. 

Below is my time line.

EOI received: 29th Mar 2017
Visa lodged: 10th Apr 2017
Visa office: Brisbane
1st CO contact: 24th Apr 2017 (Wife's medical & my Overseas PCC)
IP Pressed: 15th May 2017
2nd CO contact: 19th July 2017 (My Medical)
IP Pressed: 25th Jul 2017.
Visa Grant: 12th Sep 2017.


----------



## amit4unu

sam a said:


> Hi everyone by the Grace of GOD ALMIGHTY i receive that golden email of GRANT so glad and excited thanks for everyone for all the discussions
> n best of luck who are waiting ..........


Congratulations!!! Timeline please


----------



## A.Khan

My office colleague got his grant yesterday. He lodge his visa on 14-Apr-17 and got Grant 11-Sep-17.
He got from Adelaide.

I am still waiting for mine


----------



## sumitgupta22

altaf2203 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am really happy to share the good news with you all. I just received the most awaited grant email for me and my wife. This forum & the members have been of great help during all these time. I have to wait almost 5 months to be finally lucky. All the best guys, be patient and the grant will come for sure.
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> Below is my time line.
> 
> EOI received: 29th Mar 2017
> Visa lodged: 10th Apr 2017
> Visa office: Brisbane
> 1st CO contact: 24th Apr 2017 (Wife's medical & my Overseas PCC)
> IP Pressed: 15th May 2017
> 2nd CO contact: 19th July 2017 (My Medical)
> IP Pressed: 25th Jul 2017.
> Visa Grant: 12th Sep 2017.


Congratulations Altaf


----------



## irahulbishnoi

KTAli said:


> This happens when your ImmiAccount login session times out, I believe. Having you logging out and back in giving the same result, it seems like a browser issue (try clearing cookies, browsing history, etc.). You may as well try a different browser.


thanks mate. Your solution solved the issue. I got excited now back to normal


----------



## grsr

Hello All, I am asking this question which I have already asked in another forum. I belong to South India and some of certificates have my name as initials instead of full name. I am about to submit my Visa application. Does this have any issue and how I can overcome this ? I need advice from people who have faced similar situation.


----------



## TravelWorld

Shashikv said:


> Lodged my application on Aug-8 still no communication and status is Received.


Don't fret you might just get a direct grant if your documentation is prim and proper


----------



## kaushik_91

seanzyc said:


> Finally. I just received my grant just now.
> Timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I did not receive any commencement emails but in my grant letter I can see the co team is Adelaide.
> 
> Wish everyone the best of luck!!!!


Congrats Seanzyc!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspr18

grsr said:


> Hello All, I am asking this question which I have already asked in another forum. I belong to South India and some of certificates have my name as initials instead of full name. I am about to submit my Visa application. Does this have any issue and how I can overcome this ? I need advice from people who have faced similar situation.


Which certificates are these? Are they a part of the mandatory documents like your degree certificates or can you submit alternate documents instead of these documents like Passport or Birth Certificate in lieu of secondary school certificate?

There are 2 alternatives:
1. If possible, get the names corrected but mostly infeasible given you get only 60 days to apply for the visa
2. Some people prepare a statutory declaration stating that the two persons are the same and get it notarized on a stamp paper I believe. Would let someone with experience clarify this for you


----------



## iconsydney

Many Congratz, To get a little prespective what is the IED enntry dat you received. ?


----------



## jhallam9

Hi all,

I've been a silent reader for some time now and would just to like to share that I have received my direct grant today.

Occupation: Physiotherapist 65 points
EOI: 19/05/17
Applied: 24/05/17
Direct Grant: 12/09/17

Submitted Form 80, 1221 and front loaded medicals and police check.

Thanks to everyone that contributes. It has been an immense help.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

No grants received for 2016 applicants in past two days. Looks like they have cleared backlog.


----------



## abhijitroy21

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> No grants received for 2016 applicants. Looks like they have cleared backlog.


Yes, this seems very frustrating! I have been stuck since JAn 2017 with all docs front loaded but still nothing (no news at all). Hoping every morning would be THE DAY when the email finally comes! Good luck mate!


----------



## knagelli

jhallam9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a silent reader for some time now and would just to like to share that I have received my direct grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: Physiotherapist 65 points
> 
> EOI: 19/05/17
> 
> Applied: 24/05/17
> 
> Direct Grant: 12/09/17
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted Form 80, 1221 and front loaded medicals and police check.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone that contributes. It has been an immense help.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Landcruiser said:


> I have applied through an agent and never have contacted the CO myself. Is it possible to write to CO directly and get a response. Agent says not possible and we will get standard response only about the timelines. But a friend says it is possible to write to CO directly. Not sure if my agent will share the CO details.
> 
> The anxiety kills me as I am unable to make any plans for my children's education and job change at this point in time like many of you that are waiting for long.
> 
> Also should I assume that the changes to processing timelines which was recently announced (11-15 months) is applies to even though I have applied 7 months ago when the waiting times were 4-7 months?


I applied myself. We dont get direct CO contact. When We get an email from the CO it comes from a generic email address. We just get the name of the CO and his ID number. But it is not necessary that he/she will remain your CO. I am in the same boat named "Anxious". I also applied when it was 4 to 7 months. In March 2017. But new Standards applies to us as well. Here is what I have deduced:
1. Chances of me getting a grant in September are slim.
2. DIBP is working on reducing their service standard. Probably trying to get back to 4 to 7 months. They will spend entire September on this. They started granting March applications and have now moved to April and May. They will continue like that.
3. If an application was not straight forward it will stay in waiting bucket till the next pass.
4. Why entire September? Because the service standard that will get published in September will be for till the end of August - won't have much improvement. And the one that will get published in October will include September grants - will be improved.
5. I am hoping that it gets reduced to 4 to 7 months so that I can call them and ask the status.
6. I wish I am wrong and I get the grant before that.

Good luck to all!


----------



## sam a

amit4unu said:


> Congratulations!!! Timeline please


subclass 189
EOI received 11-04-17
visa lodge 24-04-17
Co contact 7-06-17
info provided 8-04-17
Grant 12-09-17


----------



## Himadri

manpan18 said:


> I applied myself. We dont get direct CO contact. When We get an email from the CO it comes from a generic email address. We just get the name of the CO and his ID number. But it is not necessary that he/she will remain your CO. I am in the same boat named "Anxious". I also applied when it was 4 to 7 months. In March 2017. But new Standards applies to us as well. Here is what I have deduced:
> 1. Chances of me getting a grant in September are slim.
> 2. DIBP is working on reducing their service standard. Probably trying to get back to 4 to 7 months. They will spend entire September on this. They started granting March applications and have now moved to April and May. They will continue like that.
> 3. If an application was not straight forward it will stay in waiting bucket till the next pass.
> 4. Why entire September? Because the service standard that will get published in September will be for till the end of August - won't have much improvement. And the one that will get published in October will be improved.
> 5. I am hoping that it gets reduced to 4 to 7 months so that I can call them and ask the status.
> 6. I wish I am wrong and I get the grant before that.
> 
> Good luck to all!




Cheers buddy, you will get it in September itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAR1

Hi All,

I have two question and need suggestions,

1. As a primary applicant I have deferred my medical due to pregnancy. If I decide to get the xray done while I m pregnant, is it advisable to submit form 1022 Change of Circumstances Form in which i inform the CO that an additional family member is on its way? 

2. The exact dates of my employment on my form and those mentioned in the employment reference letter are slightly different. Example I started working in a particular position and mentioned on the form 10 October as my start date. However, later when i got my employment letter from the HR the start date was 1 October. Do I need to fill the form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Information?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> No grants received for 2016 applicants in past two days. Looks like they have cleared backlog.


Hi Maqsood,

We have similar profiles.
Is it possible to share the info of What CO requested in 2 contacts to you?


----------



## Landcruiser

manpan18 said:


> I applied myself. We dont get direct CO contact. When We get an email from the CO it comes from a generic email address. We just get the name of the CO and his ID number. But it is not necessary that he/she will remain your CO. I am in the same boat named "Anxious". I also applied when it was 4 to 7 months. In March 2017. But new Standards applies to us as well. Here is what I have deduced:
> 1. Chances of me getting a grant in September are slim.
> 2. DIBP is working on reducing their service standard. Probably trying to get back to 4 to 7 months. They will spend entire September on this. They started granting March applications and have now moved to April and May. They will continue like that.
> 3. If an application was not straight forward it will stay in waiting bucket till the next pass.
> 4. Why entire September? Because the service standard that will get published in September will be for till the end of August - won't have much improvement. And the one that will get published in October will include September grants - will be improved.
> 5. I am hoping that it gets reduced to 4 to 7 months so that I can call them and ask the status.
> 6. I wish I am wrong and I get the grant before that.
> 
> Good luck to all!


May be that is the case, just by clearing recent applications they can improve the statistics. But it is really unfair to keep people hanging without letting them know what and why.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hi Maqsood,
> 
> We have similar profiles.
> Is it possible to share the info of What CO requested in 2 contacts to you?


Hi Mohsin,

First: CO asked for wife's language proficiency, Form 80 and medicals for myself because it was not showing in system. I provided that information.

Second: CO asked for online access to PTE to verify my wife's scores. My Immigration Agent provided some information to CO.

After that no contact.


----------



## amit4unu

jhallam9 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a silent reader for some time now and would just to like to share that I have received my direct grant today.
> 
> Occupation: Physiotherapist 65 points
> EOI: 19/05/17
> Applied: 24/05/17
> Direct Grant: 12/09/17
> 
> Submitted Form 80, 1221 and front loaded medicals and police check.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that contributes. It has been an immense help.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nmonga32

abhijitroy21 said:


> Yes, this seems very frustrating! I have been stuck since JAn 2017 with all docs front loaded but still nothing (no news at all). Hoping every morning would be THE DAY when the email finally comes! Good luck mate!




Same case as yours. Stuck since Feb'17. Do you know your CO assigned? Adelaide or Brisbane?


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Hey Folks,
below is the analysis for those waiting for grant from Team Brisbane (189). Data for whole analysis has been taken from ImmiTracker, hence we can assume that it is a fair sample.

Total Applications Take by Team Brisbane since 1st Jan 2017 = 173
Total Grants awarded by Team Brisbane out of these 173 cases = 87

This shows that Team Brisbane has finalized 50.2% cases which they took since 1st Jan 2017.
Now we look into month wise Breakdown for Team Brisbane since 1st Jan 2017


-In Jan'17, 23 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 20 Grants were awarded while 3 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 87%

-In Feb'17, 39 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 33 Grants were awarded while 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 85%

-In Mar'17, 43 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 21 Grants were awarded while 22 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 49%

-In Apr'17, 29 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 6 Grants were awarded while 23 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 21%

-In May'17, 19 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 5 Grants were awarded while 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 26%

-In Jun'17, 12 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 0 Grants were awarded and all 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 0%

-In Jul'17, 8 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 2 Grants were awarded and all 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 25%

-In Aug'17, 0 cases were taken by Team Brisbane interestingly

Now this monthly breakdown points towards something quite interesting. No case has been taken by Team Brisbane in whole month of Aug'17 ( COs have been allocated and even grants have been given to applicants of Aug'17 by Team Adelaide on the other hand). This points towards the assumption that Team Brisbane might be focusing more towards cases at hand. This monthly breakdown also shows that Team Brisbane has cleared most of Jan'17 and Feb'17, and now they are clearing Mar'17 (at their own pace evidently, lol). So do not lose hope in Team Brisbane. They are very much there and working. And I am pretty sure that they ll pick pace in few days. Cheers


----------



## Nmonga32

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Folks,
> below is the analysis for those waiting for grant from Team Brisbane. Data for whole analysis has been taken from ImmiTracker, hence we can assume that it is a fair sample.
> 
> Total Applications Take by Team Brisbane since 1st Jan 2017 = 173
> Total Grants awarded by Team Brisbane out of these 173 cases = 87
> 
> This shows that Team Brisbane has finalized 50.2% cases which they took since 1st Jan 2017.
> Now we look into month wise Breakdown for Team Brisbane since 1st Jan 2017
> 
> Month Cases Taken Grants Awarded Co Contacts Finalized Cases %age
> Jan'17 23 20 03 87%
> Feb'17 39 33 06 85%
> Mar'17 43 21 22 49%
> Apr'17 29 06 23 21%
> May'17 19 05 14 26%
> Jun'17 12 00 12 00%
> Jul'17 08 02 06 25%
> Aug'17 00 00 00 0%
> 
> Now this monthly breakdown points towards something quite interesting. No case has been taken by Team Brisbane in whole month of Aug'17 ( COs have been allocated and even grants have been given to applicants of Aug'17 by Team Adelaide on the other hand). This points towards the assumption that Team Brisbane might be focusing more towards cases at hand. This monthly breakdown also shows that Team Brisbane has cleared most of Jan'17 and Feb'17, and now they are clearing Mar'17 (at their own pace evidently, lol). So do not lose hope in Team Brisbane. They are very much there and working. And I am pretty sure that they ll pick pace in few days. Cheers




I like the analysis done here but sadly that puts me in under 15% category. I am from Feb'17 batch. 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Nmonga32 said:


> I like the analysis done here but sadly that puts me in under 15% category. I am from Feb'17 batch.
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


I am pretty sure that good news for you is just round the corner bro. Hang in there...


----------



## Nmonga32

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I am pretty sure that good news for you is just round the corner bro. Hang in there...




Thanks bro. This wait is really takin a toll..


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Nmonga32 said:


> I like the analysis done here but sadly that puts me in under 15% category. I am from Feb'17 batch.
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


Good thing is that they are not taking new cases apparently, which is better as they ll have more time at hands to focus on cases already taken by them. This is something to cheer about? right?


----------



## Nmonga32

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Good thing is that they are not taking new cases apparently, which is better as they ll have more time at hands to focus on cases already taken by them. This is something to cheer about? right?




Yaa. That's somewhat relieving. Lets see! Fingers crossed!


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Nmonga32 said:


> Thanks bro. This wait is really takin a toll..
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!


Same here, so many important decisions of life pending due to this grant. So many chores at halt. Want to get it over with


----------



## grsr

Auspr18 said:


> Which certificates are these? Are they a part of the mandatory documents like your degree certificates or can you submit alternate documents instead of these documents like Passport or Birth Certificate in lieu of secondary school certificate?
> 
> There are 2 alternatives:
> 1. If possible, get the names corrected but mostly infeasible given you get only 60 days to apply for the visa
> 2. Some people prepare a statutory declaration stating that the two persons are the same and get it notarized on a stamp paper I believe. Would let someone with experience clarify this for you


The documents are degree and school certificates where the names are in initials. Thanks for the suggestion of statutory declaration, I have already taken it. Further suggestions, please feel free to advise.


----------



## jaguar123

I has updated IELTS score of my wife which was given on January 2016.
Should I update anything else, like mail from IElts to DIBP, like it is done in PTE.


----------



## Mansoorb

Hello Guys,

Need some advice.

I have got 189 visa grant for me and my family. Now, I have applied for Indian Passport renewal for my wife and son. I will be sending form 929 to DIBP to update their passport details by post. Below are my queries:

1. Can I do this online? My application was done by my agent. Will he have my Immi account?

2. Will DIBP issue a new visa grant letter for my wife and son?

3. What is the processing time to update the passport details and tag it the the visa grant?

4. The form mentions to attach a certified copy of the passport. Will an Advocate's signature/stamp be fine?

5. Will DIBP send me an acknowledgment?

6. Anything else that I need to do?

Kindly advice.

Thanks
Mansoor


----------



## ankitgoel10

@nmonga32
@manpan18

For the first time since my lodgement on 07-Mar-17, my position in the queue (on immitracker) has come under 200 on 11-Sep-2017. It is Good.

It is surprising that when the overall situation is improving at an alarming rate since 01-Sep-17, then why is our mood deteriorating (including me)?

Does this phenomenon speak volumes about human psychology that I was happier till everyone was crying but became sad when other people got grants? 
Apologies for posting yet another one of my inner thoughts. Helps me pass time 

@nmonga32 Why don't you take a holiday for 3-4 days? Just saying, you know...


----------



## akhandel

I have not yet received my invite but I am preparing my docs so that I can frontload it in one GO. 

My wife family name is not present in before marriage documents like Education documents etc. but all her post marriage documents have my surname as her surname. For this i have marriage certificate as an evidence and also her passport have surname now alongwith spouse full name endorsed.

Can you confirm if I need to attach any Statutory Declaration document to confirm that surname has been added post marriage which was not present earlier ?

Also, is it required to mention in some Docs where it is asked that "if the person is known by any other name" as her first name only ( Pre Marriage) OR simply answer as NO ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UmarSid

*Medical Assesment*

Dear All,

I am going to lodge application in a couple of days. I have chronic asthma and I have mentioned that I take regular medicine for it also my wife had a C-section in April this year. Will this create problem during health check? Please advise I am very confused


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Hey Folks,
below is the analysis for those waiting for grant from Team Adelaide (189). Data for whole analysis has been taken from ImmiTracker, hence we can assume that it is a fair sample.

Total Applications Take by Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017 = 726
Total Grants awarded by Team Adelaide out of these 726 cases = 484

This shows that Team Adelaide has finalized 66.7% cases which they took since 1st Jan 2017.
Now we look into month wise Breakdown for Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017


In Jan'17, 97 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 85 Grants were awarded while 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 88%

In Feb'17, 88 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 71 Grants were awarded while 17 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 81%

In Mar'17, 221 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 171 Grants were awarded while 50 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 77%

In Apr'17, 166 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 103 Grants were awarded while 63 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 62%

In May'17, 75 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 31 Grants were awarded while 44 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 41%

In Jun'17, 25 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 20 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 20%

In Jul'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 22 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 19%

In Aug'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 13 Grants were awarded and all 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 48%

Now this shows that August Candidates are taken by Team Adelaide only and they are trying to get rid of backlog as well as the latest applicant simultaneously. Which is quite evident from the %age of cases finalized by Team Adelaide in Aug'17 which is whooping 48%.



Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Folks,
> below is the analysis for those waiting for grant from Team Brisbane (189). Data for whole analysis has been taken from ImmiTracker, hence we can assume that it is a fair sample.
> 
> Total Applications Take by Team Brisbane since 1st Jan 2017 = 173
> Total Grants awarded by Team Brisbane out of these 173 cases = 87
> 
> This shows that Team Brisbane has finalized 50.2% cases which they took since 1st Jan 2017.
> Now we look into month wise Breakdown for Team Brisbane since 1st Jan 2017
> 
> 
> -In Jan'17, 23 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 20 Grants were awarded while 3 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 87%
> 
> -In Feb'17, 39 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 33 Grants were awarded while 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 85%
> 
> -In Mar'17, 43 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 21 Grants were awarded while 22 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 49%
> 
> -In Apr'17, 29 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 6 Grants were awarded while 23 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 21%
> 
> -In May'17, 19 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 5 Grants were awarded while 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 26%
> 
> -In Jun'17, 12 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 0 Grants were awarded and all 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 0%
> 
> -In Jul'17, 8 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 2 Grants were awarded and all 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 25%
> 
> -In Aug'17, 0 cases were taken by Team Brisbane interestingly
> 
> Now this monthly breakdown points towards something quite interesting. No case has been taken by Team Brisbane in whole month of Aug'17 ( COs have been allocated and even grants have been given to applicants of Aug'17 by Team Adelaide on the other hand). This points towards the assumption that Team Brisbane might be focusing more towards cases at hand. This monthly breakdown also shows that Team Brisbane has cleared most of Jan'17 and Feb'17, and now they are clearing Mar'17 (at their own pace evidently, lol). So do not lose hope in Team Brisbane. They are very much there and working. And I am pretty sure that they ll pick pace in few days. Cheers


----------



## neerajrk

Got my grant today. Thank you all.

Skill Code 261313
ACS Feb, 17
Visa Lodge: 25 April, 17
Direct Grant: 12 Sept 17


----------



## Himadri

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> below is the analysis for those waiting for grant from Team Adelaide (189). Data for whole analysis has been taken from ImmiTracker, hence we can assume that it is a fair sample.
> 
> 
> 
> Total Applications Take by Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017 = 726
> 
> Total Grants awarded by Team Adelaide out of these 726 cases = 484
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that Team Adelaide has finalized 66.7% cases which they took since 1st Jan 2017.
> 
> Now we look into month wise Breakdown for Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Jan'17, 97 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 85 Grants were awarded while 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 88%
> 
> 
> 
> In Feb'17, 88 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 71 Grants were awarded while 17 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 81%
> 
> 
> 
> In Mar'17, 221 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 171 Grants were awarded while 50 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 77%
> 
> 
> 
> In Apr'17, 166 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 103 Grants were awarded while 63 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 62%
> 
> 
> 
> In May'17, 75 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 31 Grants were awarded while 44 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 41%
> 
> 
> 
> In Jun'17, 25 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 20 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 20%
> 
> 
> 
> In Jul'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 22 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 19%
> 
> 
> 
> In Aug'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 13 Grants were awarded and all 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 48%
> 
> 
> 
> Now this shows that August Candidates are taken by Team Adelaide only and they are trying to get rid of backlog as well as the latest applicant simultaneously. Which is quite evident from the %age of cases finalized by Team Adelaide in Aug'17 which is whooping 48%.




Great analysis. Thanks buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Himadri said:


> Great analysis. Thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome bro...


----------



## Nmonga32

ankitgoel10 said:


> @nmonga32
> @manpan18
> 
> For the first time since my lodgement on 07-Mar-17, my position in the queue (on immitracker) has come under 200 on 11-Sep-2017. It is Good.
> 
> It is surprising that when the overall situation is improving at an alarming rate since 01-Sep-17, then why is our mood deteriorating (including me)?
> 
> Does this phenomenon speak volumes about human psychology that I was happier till everyone was crying but became sad when other people got grants?
> Apologies for posting yet another one of my inner thoughts. Helps me pass time
> 
> @nmonga32 Why don't you take a holiday for 3-4 days? Just saying, you know...




Haha  what a thought... Actually, the flow of grants in the past couple of days have risen hopes of many like me who have been patiently waiting.

Lastly, i would adhere to your suggestion... I am actually going for a 10-day vacation day after tomorrow! Excited!!


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Asalehin

Hi Team, 

I just wanna share my great news ))

Me and my spouse we got 189 PR yesterday finally, couldn't believe that email when i saw it during my lunch break..... 

I hope your grant will come sooner than mine. 

My Details :

Eoi received : 18.9.2017
Visa submit : 18.1.2017
Grant date : 11.9.2017

1st co contact : 28.1.2017 passport and Pte 
2nd co contact : 18.2.2017 PCC 
3rd co contact : 10.4.2017 Medical again (As the first one expired on 29.2.2017)
last IP clicked : 29.4.2017 (since then silence started) 

DOCS: 

PTE : 65+
ACS skill assessment 
police clearance
medical done
passports 
form 80 & 1221 
joint account dets 
Defecto certificate 


IT WAS A LONG WAIT FOR 8 MONTHS FOR WHATEVER REASON, I AM GLAD ITS OVER !!!



Guys, be patient, don't lose hope. your grant will eventually come.

I believe Aus is the best country to live and work in and I'm proud of the choice that I made to migrate here.
This was a massive test for me to get to where I am now. 

You can do this ! All the best team !! )))


Kind Regards, 

Akib


----------



## manuks007

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Folks,
> below is the analysis for those waiting for grant from Team Adelaide (189). Data for whole analysis has been taken from ImmiTracker, hence we can assume that it is a fair sample.
> 
> Total Applications Take by Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017 = 726
> Total Grants awarded by Team Adelaide out of these 726 cases = 484
> 
> This shows that Team Adelaide has finalized 66.7% cases which they took since 1st Jan 2017.
> Now we look into month wise Breakdown for Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017
> 
> 
> In Jan'17, 97 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 85 Grants were awarded while 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 88%
> 
> In Feb'17, 88 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 71 Grants were awarded while 17 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 81%
> 
> In Mar'17, 221 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 171 Grants were awarded while 50 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 77%
> 
> In Apr'17, 166 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 103 Grants were awarded while 63 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 62%
> 
> In May'17, 75 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 31 Grants were awarded while 44 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 41%
> 
> In Jun'17, 25 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 20 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 20%
> 
> In Jul'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 22 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 19%
> 
> In Aug'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 13 Grants were awarded and all 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 48%
> 
> Now this shows that August Candidates are taken by Team Adelaide only and they are trying to get rid of backlog as well as the latest applicant simultaneously. Which is quite evident from the %age of cases finalized by Team Adelaide in Aug'17 which is whooping 48%.


Thanks buddy.

This means I am one of the 12% who are waiting from Jan


----------



## Nmonga32

Asalehin said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I just wanna share my great news ))
> 
> Me and my spouse we got 189 PR yesterday finally, couldn't believe that email when i saw it during my lunch break.....
> 
> I hope your grant will come sooner than mine.
> 
> My Details :
> 
> Eoi received : 18.9.2017
> Visa submit : 18.1.2017
> 
> 1st co contact : 28.1.2017 passport and Pte
> 2nd co contact : 18.2.2017 PCC
> 3rd co contact : 10.4.2017 Medical again (As the first one expired on 29.2.2017)
> last IP clicked : 29.4.2017 (since then silence started)
> 
> DOCS:
> 
> PTE : 65+
> ACS skill assessment
> police clearance
> medical done
> passports
> form 80 & 1221
> joint account dets
> Defecto certificate
> 
> 
> IT WAS A LONG WAIT FOR 8 MONTHS FOR WHATEVER REASON, I AM GLAD ITS OVER !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, be patient, don't loose hope. your grant will eventually come.
> 
> I believe Aus is the best country to live and work in and I'm proud of the choice that I made to migrate here.
> This was a massive test for me to get to where I am now.
> 
> You can do this ! All the best team !! )))
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Akib


Congratulations mate!


----------



## jaguar123

jaguar123 said:


> I had updated IELTS score of my wife which was given on January 2016.
> Should I update anything else, like mail from IElts to DIBP, like it is done in PTE.


Can anyone senior answer my querry


----------



## manuks007

abhijitroy21 said:


> Yes, this seems very frustrating! I have been stuck since JAn 2017 with all docs front loaded but still nothing (no news at all). Hoping every morning would be THE DAY when the email finally comes! Good luck mate!


We are on the same boat. Can you lease provide your timelines and ANZSCO code?


----------



## sara26

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey Folks,
> below is the analysis for those waiting for grant from Team Adelaide (189). Data for whole analysis has been taken from ImmiTracker, hence we can assume that it is a fair sample.
> 
> Total Applications Take by Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017 = 726
> Total Grants awarded by Team Adelaide out of these 726 cases = 484
> 
> This shows that Team Adelaide has finalized 66.7% cases which they took since 1st Jan 2017.
> Now we look into month wise Breakdown for Team Adelaide since 1st Jan 2017
> 
> 
> In Jan'17, 97 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 85 Grants were awarded while 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 88%
> 
> In Feb'17, 88 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 71 Grants were awarded while 17 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 81%
> 
> In Mar'17, 221 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 171 Grants were awarded while 50 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 77%
> 
> In Apr'17, 166 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 103 Grants were awarded while 63 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 62%
> 
> In May'17, 75 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 31 Grants were awarded while 44 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 41%
> 
> In Jun'17, 25 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 20 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 20%
> 
> In Jul'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 5 Grants were awarded and all 22 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 19%
> 
> In Aug'17, 27 cases were taken by Team Adelaide. 13 Grants were awarded and all 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 48%
> 
> Now this shows that August Candidates are taken by Team Adelaide only and they are trying to get rid of backlog as well as the latest applicant simultaneously. Which is quite evident from the %age of cases finalized by Team Adelaide in Aug'17 which is whooping 48%.


Great!!!!
Thanks bro...

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
CO team : Adelaide


----------



## manpan18

ankitgoel10 said:


> @nmonga32
> @manpan18
> 
> For the first time since my lodgement on 07-Mar-17, my position in the queue (on immitracker) has come under 200 on 11-Sep-2017. It is Good.
> 
> It is surprising that when the overall situation is improving at an alarming rate since 01-Sep-17, then why is our mood deteriorating (including me)?
> 
> Does this phenomenon speak volumes about human psychology that I was happier till everyone was crying but became sad when other people got grants?
> Apologies for posting yet another one of my inner thoughts. Helps me pass time
> 
> @nmonga32 Why don't you take a holiday for 3-4 days? Just saying, you know...


You are not turning 40 next month. I know my feelings. You know yours.


----------



## akhandel

Any suggestion for this : 



akhandel said:


> I have not yet received my invite but I am preparing my docs so that I can frontload it in one GO.
> 
> My wife family name is not present in before marriage documents like Education documents etc. but all her post marriage documents have my surname as her surname. For this i have marriage certificate as an evidence and also her passport have surname now alongwith spouse full name endorsed.
> 
> Can you confirm if I need to attach any Statutory Declaration document to confirm that surname has been added post marriage which was not present earlier ?
> 
> Also, is it required to mention in some Docs where it is asked that "if the person is known by any other name" as her first name only ( Pre Marriage) OR simply answer as NO ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanu90

Hello Experts

Just want to know if its alright to type, fill, print, sign, scan and send form 80 and 1221?

Or is it mandate to write it by hand as stated on the forms?

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

akhandel said:


> Any suggestion for this :


Your wife can provide a SD stating that she is known by this and this name and her name changed to this after marriage. (just to be on a safer side)

Yes, you need to give details of other (maiden name).


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi All,

Thanks for all your support and guidance got my grant yesterday.

Signature below, thanks.


----------



## seanzyc

sanu90 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> Just want to know if its alright to type, fill, print, sign, scan and send form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Or is it mandate to write it by hand as stated on the forms?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Def not necessary to fill the form in writing. I just filled the form electronically and signed electronically as well. I received my grant today without problem. 

Personally I think filling in the form electronically will also be easier to read for the case officers. If you have bad handwriting, this could add a lot of unnecessary work for the case officers. 

通过我的 ONEPLUS A5000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Auspr18

UmarSid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am going to lodge application in a couple of days. I have chronic asthma and I have mentioned that I take regular medicine for it also my wife had a C-section in April this year. Will this create problem during health check? Please advise I am very confused


Don't worry. We tend to overthink, what with so much time on our hands. With the extensive Medicare facilities made available to residents and citizens, they want to ensure that new residents will not be either a threat to public health or a burden on public resources. In your case, it is neither.
Do note that even cases where there is a major health condition observed, it is referred to for further consultation and never outrightly rejected. I am yet to come across a case where anyone was denied a visa on health grounds. Australia also offers a health waiver for certain visa classes. Read the link below:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-waivers

This link also clarifies the intent behind medical tests. So I would say relax. Apply. And get in the queue


----------



## seanzyc

Asalehin said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I just wanna share my great news ))
> 
> Me and my spouse we got 189 PR yesterday finally, couldn't believe that email when i saw it during my lunch break.....
> 
> I hope your grant will come sooner than mine.
> 
> My Details :
> 
> Eoi received : 18.9.2017
> Visa submit : 18.1.2017
> Grant date : 11.9.2017
> 
> 1st co contact : 28.1.2017 passport and Pte
> 2nd co contact : 18.2.2017 PCC
> 3rd co contact : 10.4.2017 Medical again (As the first one expired on 29.2.2017)
> last IP clicked : 29.4.2017 (since then silence started)
> 
> DOCS:
> 
> PTE : 65+
> ACS skill assessment
> police clearance
> medical done
> passports
> form 80 & 1221
> joint account dets
> Defecto certificate
> 
> 
> IT WAS A LONG WAIT FOR 8 MONTHS FOR WHATEVER REASON, I AM GLAD ITS OVER !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, be patient, don't lose hope. your grant will eventually come.
> 
> I believe Aus is the best country to live and work in and I'm proud of the choice that I made to migrate here.
> This was a massive test for me to get to where I am now.
> 
> You can do this ! All the best team !! )))
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Akib


Congratulations bro. I also received my grant today. Hopefully we will have prosperous future in Australia.      

通过我的 ONEPLUS A5000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Auspr18

sanu90 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> Just want to know if its alright to type, fill, print, sign, scan and send form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Or is it mandate to write it by hand as stated on the forms?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


ok either ways. Have come across both - hand filled and filled in Adobe or similar softwares and uploaded. Do remember the size restriction though. Each file cannot be greater than 5MB


----------



## ravinder.529

Hello Friend, Pl help with below queries in Form 80. I am going to lodge 189 VISA.

1. My name on passport is written “xxxx alias yyyy”. 
In form 80, in question no. 1, should I wright applicant name as “xxxx alias yyyy “ or either of them ?

2. Is it beneficial to provide below detail in PART H and PART I. What if I don't have any Proposed Travelling plan to Australia and if I don't have any contact in Australia.

*Part H - Proposed travel or further stay details. 
*
Question 22 - Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events
Question 25 - What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
Question 26 - List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia

*Part I – Address(es) in Australia*
Question 31 - Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?


----------



## akhandel

sumitgupta22 said:


> Your wife can provide a SD stating that she is known by this and this name and her name changed to this after marriage. (just to be on a safer side)
> 
> Yes, you need to give details of other (maiden name).


@sumitgupta22 : Thanks for your reply. 

For the 2nd question, there is no maiden name of my wife and it is only FIRST name without family name( in case of pre marriage only). In this case also does she needs to fill the details for the section " If you are ever known by any another name".


----------



## fatalikos

Wooo hoooo!
So many grants! I started feeling it approaching from Monday, and now it is here.
My hair rose and my body filled with chills as I read the title of the email. Couldn't open it for 2 min, starred at it in disbelief.
My wife and I got our direct grants from Adelaide office today, its been a very long journey  Years in the making! 

Live in a poor/corrupt country -> fight your way out!

Aug 2008 - go to America (High school) -temp visa
Sept 2009 - Enroll into Community College -temp visa
Aug 2011 - Graduate Community College -temp visa
Aug 2012 - Accepted into University -temp visa
Dec 2014 - Graduate from a Recognized institution (Electrical Engineering) -//

Decide on Australia 
Aug 2016 - Study for IELTS (8.5 overall) -back home
Oct 2016 - Degree recognized as electronics instead of electrics
Dec 2016 - Expression of intrest
- Graduate visa 476 application
Mart 2017 - Invitation to apply
April - 476 visa awarded
- get married
04.25.17 - *189 visa lodged*
June 2017 - Travel to Australia on 476 :wave:
- labor hire and **** jobs - :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

09.12.2017. - PR GRANT!!!!! Finally I will know where home is ! 

Thank God! Slava Bogu!


----------



## Panda112

fatalikos said:


> Wooo hoooo!
> So many grants! I started feeling it approaching from Monday, and now it is here.
> My hair rose and my body filled with chills as I read the title of the email. Couldn't open it for 2 min, starred at it in disbelief.
> My wife and I got our direct grants from Adelaide office today, its been a very long journey  Years in the making!
> 
> Live in a poor/corrupt country -> fight your way out!
> 
> Aug 2008 - go to America (High school) -temp visa
> Sept 2009 - Enroll into Community College -temp visa
> Aug 2011 - Graduate Community College -temp visa
> Aug 2012 - Accepted into University -temp visa
> Dec 2014 - Graduate from a Recognized institution (Electrical Engineering) -//
> 
> Decide on Australia
> Aug 2016 - Study for IELTS (8.5 overall) -back home
> Oct 2016 - Degree recognized as electronics instead of electrics
> Dec 2016 - Expression of intrest
> - Graduate visa 476 application
> Mart 2017 - Invitation to apply
> April - 476 visa awarded
> - get married
> 04.25.17 - *189 visa lodged*
> June 2017 - Travel to Australia on 476 :wave:
> - labor hire and **** jobs - :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 09.12.2017. - PR GRANT!!!!! Finally I will know where home is !
> 
> Thank God! Slava Bogu!


Congratulations friend. Reminded me of the immigrant song by led Zeppelin

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

sanu90 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to know if its alright to type, fill, print, sign, scan and send form 80 and 1221?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it mandate to write it by hand as stated on the forms?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I typed all forms moreover I photographed sign using Dropbox scan feature and attached to pdf.
I also scanned all documents using Dropbox scan feature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

sam a said:


> Hi everyone by the Grace of GOD ALMIGHTY i receive that golden email of GRANT so glad and excited thanks for everyone for all the discussions
> n best of luck who are waiting ..........


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalikos

Panda112 said:


> Congratulations friend. Reminded me of the immigrant song by led Zeppelin
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend! The song of the evening for me is *Brainstorm - Na Zare*
<3


----------



## debeash

altaf2203 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am really happy to share the good news with you all. I just received the most awaited grant email for me and my wife. This forum & the members have been of great help during all these time. I have to wait almost 5 months to be finally lucky. All the best guys, be patient and the grant will come for sure.
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> Below is my time line.
> 
> EOI received: 29th Mar 2017
> Visa lodged: 10th Apr 2017
> Visa office: Brisbane
> 1st CO contact: 24th Apr 2017 (Wife's medical & my Overseas PCC)
> IP Pressed: 15th May 2017
> 2nd CO contact: 19th July 2017 (My Medical)
> IP Pressed: 25th Jul 2017.
> Visa Grant: 12th Sep 2017.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

If any engineering professional or technologist is thinking of, has already decided or migrating to Queensland or is already there do subscribe to the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1331978


----------



## surerereddy

*ACS and RNR letter*

Dear members,
The experience letter that we used for ACS is nothing but RNR letter while lodging the VISA isn't it?

in most cases there will be 3 to 4 months of difference between ACS applied date and Visa lodge date, so is that fine if we upload the same experience letter (which sent to ACS) letter while lodging 

Or

if we could get latest from HR, will that be fine? 

Thank you!


----------



## Himadri

sanu90 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to know if its alright to type, fill, print, sign, scan and send form 80 and 1221?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it mandate to write it by hand as stated on the forms?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yes it is perfectly fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> The experience letter that we used for ACS is nothing but RNR letter while lodging the VISA isn't it?
> 
> in most cases there will be 3 to 4 months of difference between ACS applied date and Visa lodge date, so is that fine if we upload the same experience letter (which sent to ACS) letter while lodging
> 
> Or
> 
> if we could get latest from HR, will that be fine?
> 
> Thank you!


Experience letter can be reference letter or RnR although RnR from your HR is better.

Latest is better, old one can work too if your designation, roles and other details are same. Make sure to include latest (at least up to EoI date) Salary slip, tax detail, bank statement and any new docs of promotion, appraisal or raise from your office if applicable


----------



## debeash

neerajrk said:


> Got my grant today. Thank you all.
> 
> Skill Code 261313
> ACS Feb, 17
> Visa Lodge: 25 April, 17
> Direct Grant: 12 Sept 17


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> The experience letter that we used for ACS is nothing but RNR letter while lodging the VISA isn't it?
> 
> in most cases there will be 3 to 4 months of difference between ACS applied date and Visa lodge date, so is that fine if we upload the same experience letter (which sent to ACS) letter while lodging
> 
> Or
> 
> if we could get latest from HR, will that be fine?
> 
> Thank you!


-

Well, the experience letter is same for ACS and visa application. You don't require to take new if you have 3-4 months difference between assessment and visa lodge. But if your HR is flexible enough to issue another RnR letter then it is even better but not mandatory.


----------



## abhijitroy21

Yes, it is fine to use the same letter that you used for your ACS.


----------



## manpan18

akhandel said:


> I have not yet received my invite but I am preparing my docs so that I can frontload it in one GO.
> 
> My wife family name is not present in before marriage documents like Education documents etc. but all her post marriage documents have my surname as her surname. For this i have marriage certificate as an evidence and also her passport have surname now alongwith spouse full name endorsed.
> 
> Can you confirm if I need to attach any Statutory Declaration document to confirm that surname has been added post marriage which was not present earlier ?
> 
> Also, is it required to mention in some Docs where it is asked that "if the person is known by any other name" as her first name only ( Pre Marriage) OR simply answer as NO ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. Attach notarized SD stating that both names belong to the same person.
Answer Yes and mention the old name without Surname.


----------



## sumitgupta22

akhandel said:


> @sumitgupta22 : Thanks for your reply.
> 
> For the 2nd question, there is no maiden name of my wife and it is only FIRST name without family name( in case of pre marriage only). In this case also does she needs to fill the details for the section " If you are ever known by any another name".


Yes. A and A+B are two different names.


----------



## sumitgupta22

fatalikos said:


> Wooo hoooo!
> So many grants! I started feeling it approaching from Monday, and now it is here.
> My hair rose and my body filled with chills as I read the title of the email. Couldn't open it for 2 min, starred at it in disbelief.
> My wife and I got our direct grants from Adelaide office today, its been a very long journey  Years in the making!
> 
> Live in a poor/corrupt country -> fight your way out!
> 
> Aug 2008 - go to America (High school) -temp visa
> Sept 2009 - Enroll into Community College -temp visa
> Aug 2011 - Graduate Community College -temp visa
> Aug 2012 - Accepted into University -temp visa
> Dec 2014 - Graduate from a Recognized institution (Electrical Engineering) -//
> 
> Decide on Australia
> Aug 2016 - Study for IELTS (8.5 overall) -back home
> Oct 2016 - Degree recognized as electronics instead of electrics
> Dec 2016 - Expression of intrest
> - Graduate visa 476 application
> Mart 2017 - Invitation to apply
> April - 476 visa awarded
> - get married
> 04.25.17 - *189 visa lodged*
> June 2017 - Travel to Australia on 476 :wave:
> - labor hire and **** jobs - :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 09.12.2017. - PR GRANT!!!!! Finally I will know where home is !
> 
> Thank God! Slava Bogu!


Many Congratulations


----------



## surerereddy

*Thank you.*

So, documents must be as latest as possible with respect to the invitation received date.
Thank you.


Panda112 said:


> Experience letter can be reference letter or RnR although RnR from your HR is better.
> 
> Latest is better, old one can work too if your designation, roles and other details are same. Make sure to include latest (at least up to EoI date) Salary slip, tax detail, bank statement and any new docs of promotion, appraisal or raise from your office if applicable


----------



## surerereddy

*Thank you.*

Thank you!
So, I will check with HR if they could issue again. We are good even if they don't .



yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Well, the experience letter is same for ACS and visa application. You don't require to take new if you have 3-4 months difference between assessment and visa lodge. But if your HR is flexible enough to issue another RnR letter then it is even better but not mandatory.


----------



## surerereddy

*Thank you.*

Thank you!


abhijitroy21 said:


> Yes, it is fine to use the same letter that you used for your ACS.


----------



## debeash

fatalikos said:


> Wooo hoooo!
> So many grants! I started feeling it approaching from Monday, and now it is here.
> My hair rose and my body filled with chills as I read the title of the email. Couldn't open it for 2 min, starred at it in disbelief.
> My wife and I got our direct grants from Adelaide office today, its been a very long journey  Years in the making!
> 
> Live in a poor/corrupt country -> fight your way out!
> 
> Aug 2008 - go to America (High school) -temp visa
> Sept 2009 - Enroll into Community College  -temp visa
> Aug 2011 - Graduate Community College -temp visa
> Aug 2012 - Accepted into University -temp visa
> Dec 2014 - Graduate from a Recognized institution (Electrical Engineering) -//
> 
> Decide on Australia
> Aug 2016 - Study for IELTS (8.5 overall) -back home
> Oct 2016 - Degree recognized as electronics instead of electrics
> Dec 2016 - Expression of intrest
> - Graduate visa 476 application
> Mart 2017 - Invitation to apply
> April - 476 visa awarded
> - get married
> 04.25.17 - *189 visa lodged*
> June 2017 - Travel to Australia on 476 :wave:
> - labor hire and **** jobs - :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 09.12.2017. - PR GRANT!!!!! Finally I will know where home is !
> 
> Thank God! Slava Bogu!


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AB91

At this rate, when do you think they will start granting June applications?


Lodged: June 2017
No CO contact yet


----------



## jithooos

AB91 said:


> At this rate, when do you think they will start granting June applications?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged: June 2017
> 
> No CO contact yet




Hopefully by end of this month as per current trend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

jithooos said:


> Hopefully by end of this month as per current trend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think it can start from tomorrow onwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_84

AB91 said:


> At this rate, when do you think they will start granting June applications?
> 
> 
> Lodged: June 2017
> No CO contact yet


That is a million dollar question that no one has answer to 
Each case is different and handled differently. There are people who have applied in August and got their grant in less than a month. There are others who are waiting close to a year. Very hard to predict anything. 
If we assume that all cases will be dealt in same way and the rate of grants continue - there are about 900+ cases on Immitracker and at rate of 150/week (current) all people on Immitracker should get their grants in 6 weeks.


----------



## tariq620

fatalikos said:


> Wooo hoooo!
> So many grants! I started feeling it approaching from Monday, and now it is here.
> My hair rose and my body filled with chills as I read the title of the email. Couldn't open it for 2 min, starred at it in disbelief.
> My wife and I got our direct grants from Adelaide office today, its been a very long journey  Years in the making!
> 
> Live in a poor/corrupt country -> fight your way out!
> 
> Aug 2008 - go to America (High school) -temp visa
> Sept 2009 - Enroll into Community College -temp visa
> Aug 2011 - Graduate Community College -temp visa
> Aug 2012 - Accepted into University -temp visa
> Dec 2014 - Graduate from a Recognized institution (Electrical Engineering) -//
> 
> Decide on Australia
> Aug 2016 - Study for IELTS (8.5 overall) -back home
> Oct 2016 - Degree recognized as electronics instead of electrics
> Dec 2016 - Expression of intrest
> - Graduate visa 476 application
> Mart 2017 - Invitation to apply
> April - 476 visa awarded
> - get married
> 04.25.17 - *189 visa lodged*
> June 2017 - Travel to Australia on 476 :wave:
> - labor hire and **** jobs - :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 09.12.2017. - PR GRANT!!!!! Finally I will know where home is !
> 
> Thank God! Slava Bogu!


Many many congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kevin22

Any one who have heard any chefs got a grant this year. I have applied on June 27th,,, co contact 15th Aug,,, replied back on 1st September!!!!!


----------



## PANZIND

surerereddy said:


> So, documents must be as latest as possible with respect to the invitation received date.
> 
> Thank you.




What is RnR? Excuse me for the silly question but I am missing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

PANZIND said:


> What is RnR? Excuse me for the silly question but I am missing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roles and Responsibilities


----------



## jaguar123

Total 41 Grant today in immitracker.
Congrats to all those who got.


----------



## Shashikv

Guys lodged visa on 9 Aug 2017 .. No CO contact no assessment commencement email. Status shows Received. Is that normal little worried.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Guys a quick question. 
My wife had written her IELTS and scored LRSW 6.5/5.5/7.5/6.0 in Jan 2016. Does this score qualify for functional english ??
I am not claiming any points from her credentials.
I got ITA on 12-July-2017.
She repeated her IELTS on Aug - 19 and scored better marks.
I am lodging the visa now and it is asking for English language test within 36 months immediately before the date of invitation.
Please advice shall I give the one in Jan - 2016 or the one in Aug - 2017 (This is after invite) ?? 
Also it is asking for the details of the most recent english test.

Please advice on the way forward ?


----------



## manpan18

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys a quick question.
> My wife had written her IELTS and scored LRSW 6.5/5.5/7.5/6.0 in Jan 2016. Does this score qualify for functional english ??
> I am not claiming any points from her credentials.
> I got ITA on 12-July-2017.
> She repeated her IELTS on Aug - 19 and scored better marks.
> I am lodging the visa now and it is asking for English language test within 36 months immediately before the date of invitation.
> Please advice shall I give the one in Jan - 2016 or the one in Aug - 2017 (This is after invite) ??
> Also it is asking for the details of the most recent english test.
> 
> Please advice on the way forward ?


Yes. Qualifies. Requires average of 4.5
Does not matter but give the August one as it is better. Why did she reappear?


----------



## FVG

Shashikv said:


> Guys lodged visa on 9 Aug 2017 .. No CO contact no assessment commencement email. Status shows Received. Is that normal little worried.


That's normal and that's good! You are headed to getting Direct Grant if documentations ok.


----------



## Shakti.CA

Quick question...

My job verification happened last week. HR sent my roles and responsibilities which are updated by company recently. The language is a bit different than what I submitted in Statuary Declaration by a senior.

Will this create any problems?

Occupation: Developer Programmer


----------



## akhilaprakash

Dear All,
I am currently located in London with 1 year Visa. 

I am applying for Indian PCC from UK. Please let me know on the following queries.

1. Proof of residence: Can I provide Bank statement which has my residence address?

I am renting a room in a house and so do not have utility bills in my name

2. For how many months is this PCC Valid once it has been issued.?


----------



## grsr

akhilaprakash said:


> Dear All,
> I am currently located in London with 1 year Visa.
> 
> I am applying for Indian PCC from UK. Please let me know on the following queries.
> 
> 1. Proof of residence: Can I provide Bank statement which has my residence address?
> 
> I am renting a room in a house and so do not have utility bills in my name
> 
> 2. For how many months is this PCC Valid once it has been issued.?


There is no validity for the Indian PCC. When you are submitting your application for Visa, if you are in India, you will be asked for a latest PCC (i.e. within 6 months). If you are going to submit while you are outside India, then there is no need to worry about the validity.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Guys is there any whatsapp group for post ita ??
If yes please post the link

Thanks


----------



## akshar123

*Got Grant!!!!!!!!!!*

hi every one, happy to say that i got the grant today!!!!!!!!!!!

have been rest less for a week now, would have a good sleep today .
lodged visa on 8th May.
visa status is Received all through the 4 months, though my heart says thats a good sign for direct grant i am apprehensive about it. 

All the best for all the folks waiting for the grant. i know how hard it is to wait........have been in the same situation for 4 months.

Thanks for all the people who are helping others during their visa process.

*Panda112*.......i wish your grant is next ......


----------



## seanzyc

AB91 said:


> At this rate, when do you think they will start granting June applications?
> 
> 
> Lodged: June 2017
> No CO contact yet


Probably next week. Grants in the first week of September are mostly from March and April. The second week is April and May. I myself lodged on 24 may received the grant today. So I wish they will be looking into cases lodged in June very soon. 

通过我的 ONEPLUS A5000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## JP Mosa

pratapreddy15 said:


> Hi JP Mosa,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Now i think i must wait till we get a new passport. But i have one more doubt. My wife completed health examination with the old passport. If we submit visa application with the new passport will there be any problem because reports of health examination will be submitted by "Center for Migration Medicine" to the Australian immigration department with the old passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pratap




It's not an issue.

New PP will be linked to Meds.
But do mention in F-80 and to avoid delays use update us tab in IMMI account or upload F-929 whichever you feel comfortable.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil0476

Seniors ..I have one Query..My wife is dependent applicant in my application and I have not claimed any point for her..I did one mistake..Her IELTS exam date is after Invitation date..and I attached the IELTS document which we received after we received Invitation..Will it cause any issues?? I have not claimed any point for her..


----------



## adithya77

I am working with the small company , we don't have PF account because we have less than 20 employees. Is is mandatory for PF account... Please guide me ..


----------



## Landcruiser

Are grants coming from Brisbane. Data (Immitracker) shows more from Adelaide.


----------



## anupam4life

I have always been a silent listener on this forum from about 6-8 months.Be it feeling of joy when someone gets Visa or saddend on rejections/delays(even if I did not wrote ).But today I got the BIG news for which I was waiting for so long. I got my and family's PR today. I was planning to apply for PR way back in Dec15, but was casual about that. Here is my experience/timelines of process.
Dec 2015 - Started thinking of appying for PR
Jan16 - Gave IELTS (Scored more tha 7.5 in each category apart from speaking where I got 6.5)
Jan16 - Nov16 - Nothing - Busy in family life.
Dec16 - Had a fight in office , so started thinking again for relocating.This time DETERMINED
JAN17 - Hired consultant - Recommended Software Engineer Skilled Category
Feb17 - Submitted Reference letter to ACS for evaluation
FEB17 - Gave PTE - Scored above 8.9 in all segments 
FEB17 - Positive evaluation from ACS
FEB17 - Submitted EOI with 75 poins.(PTE-20, AGE-30, EXP-10, EDU-15). I could have hit 80 but ACS cut my 2 years experience.
MAR17 - Got Invitation for applying PR. Was not ready for such quick TAT.
MAR17 - Applied wife's passport renewal, daughter's passport. PCCs for my wife and me
Mar17 - Got all the documents ready by end of March
APR17 - Applied for 189 Visa on 4th April
APR17 - Medical on 8th April
APR17 - CO contact for my medical reports(not family) on 19. Checked with hospital and they told that already submitted. Replied the same by 23 April with proofs.
MAY17 - WAITING
JUN17 - WAITING
JUL17 - IMPATIENT
AUG17 - FRUSTATED
SEP17 - LOOSING HOPE - FIrst 10 days as ever one was getting visa, even ppl who applied after me
11SEP17 - Got my 189 VISA
12SEP17 - Consultant told me today, due to time difference(presently on Business Visit in Los Angeles)

This was my journey. What I learned here is , if you have provided correct and complete information then uou will get our VISA sooner or later. Patience is the key.
I know real struggle starts now. Looking forward for help and suuport from you guys. Thanks


----------



## Bad_english

adithya77 said:


> I am working with the small company , we don't have PF account because we have less than 20 employees. Is is mandatory for PF account... Please guide me ..




I showed 5 yr of experience and no PF account. If you have PF account than it is one of the strong proof of employment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77

Bad_english said:


> I showed 5 yr of experience and no PF account. If you have PF account than it is one of the strong proof of employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Panda112

akshar123 said:


> hi every one, happy to say that i got the grant today!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> have been rest less for a week now, would have a good sleep today .
> lodged visa on 8th May.
> visa status is Received all through the 4 months, though my heart says thats a good sign for direct grant i am apprehensive about it.
> 
> All the best for all the folks waiting for the grant. i know how hard it is to wait........have been in the same situation for 4 months.
> 
> Thanks for all the people who are helping others during their visa process.
> 
> *Panda112*.......i wish your grant is next ......


Wow, congratulations my man. Thanks for wishing me specifically. Means a lot. Have a great life in the down under. Do stay in touch (drop me a PM if you'd be interested)


----------



## Panda112

sunil0476 said:


> Seniors ..I have one Query..My wife is dependent applicant in my application and I have not claimed any point for her..I did one mistake..Her IELTS exam date is after Invitation date..and I attached the IELTS document which we received after we received Invitation..Will it cause any issues?? I have not claimed any point for her..


Nope, no problem. Usually, after you add a dependent to your application, Co requests for evidence of functional English which one provides after the request. Since you already provided it (doesn't matter if the date is before or after invite), you are still at advantage here.


----------



## namitc

Guys!! I got my, my wife's and my son's visa today!! Extremely extremely happy after a long wait! 

Really heartious thanks to this forum and its members, as I got immense guidance and hopes from here.

I really hope everybody aspiring for the visa gets it soon...


----------



## namitc

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Congrats Man, please share your timelines


Thanks, My timeline is in my signature below...


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi Members, I have lodged 189 VISA on 16-Aug-17. After reading some answers in this thread, I had realized that in some of my documents, my Name is different than that of passport. Example, my middle names have been shortened as abbrevations. I am planning to create an affidavit for one and same person and attach to the list of documents.
Could some one assist me under which section in the attach documents should I attach the affidavit for "One and same person".


----------



## Nmonga32

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello... I applied on 16feb...i was just waiting patiently but now when everyone who applied after me are getting grants, i m loosing hopes... I m not thinking negative for anyone... Every morning i see no email in my Inbox just spoil my day... Should i call them or email them but heard from member they dont provide any info before 11 months




My case is similar to urs. I applied on 9 Feb. Which is your CO - Brisbane or Adelaide?


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## knagelli

namitc said:


> Guys!! I got my, my wife's and my son's visa today!! Extremely extremely happy after a long wait!
> 
> Really heartious thanks to this forum and its members, as I got immense guidance and hopes from here.
> 
> I really hope everybody aspiring for the visa gets it soon...




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya.avrs

Auspr18 said:


> Which certificates are these? Are they a part of the mandatory documents like your degree certificates or can you submit alternate documents instead of these documents like Passport or Birth Certificate in lieu of secondary school certificate?
> 
> There are 2 alternatives:
> 1. If possible, get the names corrected but mostly infeasible given you get only 60 days to apply for the visa
> 2. Some people prepare a statutory declaration stating that the two persons are the same and get it notarized on a stamp paper I believe. Would let someone with experience clarify this for you


Hi, I too have a similar issue where my lengthy middle names are abbreviated. After some research I found an affidavit called "One and Same Person",a standard used by many for VISAs. I am planning to take one tomorrow. 

However, can some one clarify under which section of documents should we attach this affidavit?


----------



## knagelli

anupam4life said:


> I have always been a silent listener on this forum from about 6-8 months.Be it feeling of joy when someone gets Visa or saddend on rejections/delays(even if I did not wrote ).But today I got the BIG news for which I was waiting for so long. I got my and family's PR today. I was planning to apply for PR way back in Dec15, but was casual about that. Here is my experience/timelines of process.
> Dec 2015 - Started thinking of appying for PR
> Jan16 - Gave IELTS (Scored more tha 7.5 in each category apart from speaking where I got 6.5)
> Jan16 - Nov16 - Nothing - Busy in family life.
> Dec16 - Had a fight in office , so started thinking again for relocating.This time DETERMINED
> JAN17 - Hired consultant - Recommended Software Engineer Skilled Category
> Feb17 - Submitted Reference letter to ACS for evaluation
> FEB17 - Gave PTE - Scored above 8.9 in all segments
> FEB17 - Positive evaluation from ACS
> FEB17 - Submitted EOI with 75 poins.(PTE-20, AGE-30, EXP-10, EDU-15). I could have hit 80 but ACS cut my 2 years experience.
> MAR17 - Got Invitation for applying PR. Was not ready for such quick TAT.
> MAR17 - Applied wife's passport renewal, daughter's passport. PCCs for my wife and me
> Mar17 - Got all the documents ready by end of March
> APR17 - Applied for 189 Visa on 4th April
> APR17 - Medical on 8th April
> APR17 - CO contact for my medical reports(not family) on 19. Checked with hospital and they told that already submitted. Replied the same by 23 April with proofs.
> MAY17 - WAITING
> JUN17 - WAITING
> JUL17 - IMPATIENT
> AUG17 - FRUSTATED
> SEP17 - LOOSING HOPE - FIrst 10 days as ever one was getting visa, even ppl who applied after me
> 11SEP17 - Got my 189 VISA
> 12SEP17 - Consultant told me today, due to time difference(presently on Business Visit in Los Angeles)
> 
> This was my journey. What I learned here is , if you have provided correct and complete information then uou will get our VISA sooner or later. Patience is the key.
> I know real struggle starts now. Looking forward for help and suuport from you guys. Thanks




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

Hi All-

I got the invite on July 26, I am still waiting for US PCC & Medicals, if i don't apply within 60 days what happens? What are my chances of getting invite again with 80 points (261311 - Analyst programmer).

I am hoping to get US PCC & Medicals done within 3 months so that i can apply with all documents hoping for direct grant. Appreciate any help!


----------



## bevvyjr

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I got the invite on July 26, I am still waiting for US PCC & Medicals, if i don't apply within 60 days what happens? What are my chances of getting invite again with 80 points (261311 - Analyst programmer).
> 
> I am hoping to get US PCC & Medicals done within 3 months so that i can apply with all documents hoping for direct grant. Appreciate any help!


Why don't you want to apply without PCC and Medicals? I wouldn't waste EOI and applied for a visa without PCC. Worst case scenario - CO will contact you and request required papers.


----------



## jithooos

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I got the invite on July 26, I am still waiting for US PCC & Medicals, if i don't apply within 60 days what happens? What are my chances of getting invite again with 80 points (261311 - Analyst programmer).
> 
> I am hoping to get US PCC & Medicals done within 3 months so that i can apply with all documents hoping for direct grant. Appreciate any help!




In my opinion it's better to lodge application before the invite expires. You never know what's the future of invite patterns as it's dynamic. Even if you submit all docs, CO might come back asking for something silly if he/she is not convinced with the evidences submitted. 

Final call is yours bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anupam4life

knagelli said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kv7193

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Congrats Man, please share your timelines


I feel you. The game of patience is hard and can be a struggle


----------



## Shashikv

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello... I applied on 16feb...i was just waiting patiently but now when everyone who applied after me are getting grants, i m loosing hopes... I m not thinking negative for anyone... Every morning i see no email in my Inbox just spoil my day... Should i call them or email them but heard from member they dont provide any info before 11 months


Stay positive, I think you are almost there, it can come any-time now. Good luck.


----------



## Nmonga32

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Mine is Adelaide ......was contacted on 28 feb for online pte score... Ip on same day n waiting n waiting...have u tried contact them




I was also contacted twice and now its silence since March. I haven't contacted DIBP but I am thinking. 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Akki1234

Hi Everyone,
EOI: Nov 2016
Submitted all docs: March 2017
CO contacted twice for additional docs: submitted all docs on: March 2017
Awaiting for Visa grants ???

I m not sure what are the case officers waiting for as additional information as it's really long since March that we have heard anything from them 

Can anyone help me with the software that will we can use to call GSM and I heard that software will detect the dialed number as Australian number


----------



## Dumbledore

Hi all

I received my grant on Monday. Timeline is in my signature. 

I have learnt a lot from this forum and wish all of us luck in this venture!

Cheers


----------



## sunilgovindan

Dumbledore said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received my grant on Monday. Timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I have learnt a lot from this forum and wish all of us luck in this venture!
> 
> Cheers


Congrats and wish you good luck !!


----------



## Shashikv

Dumbledore said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received my grant on Monday. Timeline is in my signature.
> 
> I have learnt a lot from this forum and wish all of us luck in this venture!
> 
> Cheers



congratultations.


----------



## lauralau88

Hi, I’m expecting to receive invitation next week, in order to speed up the “grant” process, I would like to seek you guys “expertise” advice on the followings:
1.	May I know what is “lodge”? does it mean submit all the document and pay the visa application fee?
2.	For the police check, HK police told me I must have a letter from Immigration Authority which contains my name and clearly indicates that the production of the Certificate is required. So when we receive the invitation, will we receive that letter as well? Or let’s put it this way, at which stage I’m gonna receive this letter?
3.	For the medical check, they said I must have a HAP ID then can proceed, so again, when will we obtain that ID? After I submit all the doc and pay the visa application fee?
Thank you in advance!
Laura


----------



## divyajobs4u

Dear all,

Happy to share that me husband and daughter got the grant from BRISBANE office .

Here are the details.

Occupation code - 261313

Invitation received - 08 NOV 2016
Application submitted - 28 DEC 2016

Documents loaded excluding Form 80, Form 1221 and US PCC - mid of Jan 2017

Medicals were loaded before CO contact

Co contact from Brisbane - 25 Jan 2017 (For Form 80 and US PCC)

No contact after that

Grant 13 SEP 2017 ( same case officer from BRISBANE)

IED 13 DEC 2017

Multiple emotions throughout this journey. I sincerely wish all of you to get your Grants soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

Hi Guys,
Need your help. I see lot of applicants front loaded form 1021 along with form 80. I did upload just form 80 for myself and spouse. In my recent CO contact: the only pending item asked is Medicals for spouse. 
Question: Do you think CO might ask for form 1021 later. will it be better if i fill/upload this now along with medical clearance? 

thank you.


----------



## Shashikv

divyajobs4u said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy to share that me husband and daughter got the grant from BRISBANE office .
> 
> Here are the details.
> 
> Occupation code - 261313
> 
> Invitation received - 08 NOV 2016
> Application submitted - 28 DEC 2016
> 
> Documents loaded excluding Form 80, Form 1221 and US PCC - mid of Jan 2017
> 
> Medicals were loaded before CO contact
> 
> Co contact from Brisbane - 25 Jan 2017 (For Form 80 and US PCC)
> 
> 
> 
> No contact after that
> 
> Grant 13 SEP 2017 ( same case officer from BRISBANE)
> 
> IED 13 DEC 2017
> 
> Multiple emotions throughout this journey. I sincerely wish all of you to get your Grants soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Many congratulations to the entire family.


----------



## Panda112

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, I’m expecting to receive invitation next week, in order to speed up the “grant” process, I would like to seek you guys “expertise” advice on the followings:
> 1.May I know what is “lodge”? does it mean submit all the document and pay the visa application fee?
> 2.For the police check, HK police told me I must have a letter from Immigration Authority which contains my name and clearly indicates that the production of the Certificate is required. So when we receive the invitation, will we receive that letter as well? Or let’s put it this way, at which stage I’m gonna receive this letter?
> 3.For the medical check, they said I must have a HAP ID then can proceed, so again, when will we obtain that ID? After I submit all the doc and pay the visa application fee?
> Thank you in advance!
> Laura


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801

That will answer all of your queries.

1- lodge means submit application and pay fees. Documents uploading comes later.

2-not 100% sure but maybe visa lodged email (its received after paying fees) can work?

3- read the thread above, it explains the two methods of doing medicals


----------



## parth1310

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your help. I see lot of applicants front loaded form 1021 along with form 80. I did upload just form 80 for myself and spouse. In my recent CO contact: the only pending item asked is Medicals for spouse.
> Question: Do you think CO might ask for form 1021 later. will it be better if i fill/upload this now along with medical clearance?
> 
> thank you.


I think you are referring to Form 1221? If not asked by CO till now, most likely they might not ask for it. Or, chances are they may request it later; depends on the CO. Having said so, there is no harm in submitting it.


----------



## Amar_84

hi guys, I have been contacted by CO asking for my wife's Form 80 and PCC. But I had already uploaded all the documents with the application. 
I checked ImmiAccount again and the documents are there. What should I do? Attach the documents again and press IP? Or just press IP?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Himadri

Amar_84 said:


> hi guys, I have been contacted by CO asking for my wife's Form 80 and PCC. But I had already uploaded all the documents with the application.
> I checked ImmiAccount again and the documents are there. What should I do? Attach the documents again and press IP? Or just press IP?
> Thanks in advance




Re-submit and press IP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your help. I see lot of applicants front loaded form 1021 along with form 80. I did upload just form 80 for myself and spouse. In my recent CO contact: the only pending item asked is Medicals for spouse.
> Question: Do you think CO might ask for form 1021 later. will it be better if i fill/upload this now along with medical clearance?
> 
> thank you.


I think you meant form 1221(I'm no sure what 1021 is for, maybe you need it for spouse's, I don't know) Anyways, CO might ask later with second contact. Just fill in the forms and upload now to prevent CO contact. Most people on the forum submit 80 and 1221 beforehand


----------



## parth1310

Amar_84 said:


> hi guys, I have been contacted by CO asking for my wife's Form 80 and PCC. But I had already uploaded all the documents with the application.
> I checked ImmiAccount again and the documents are there. What should I do? Attach the documents again and press IP? Or just press IP?
> Thanks in advance


Upload the files again and press IP.


----------



## Shashikv

Amar_84 said:


> hi guys, I have been contacted by CO asking for my wife's Form 80 and PCC. But I had already uploaded all the documents with the application.
> I checked ImmiAccount again and the documents are there. What should I do? Attach the documents again and press IP? Or just press IP?
> Thanks in advance


Please re-upload and press IP.How many days after lodge you got this CO contact email ?


----------



## kewlneeli

Heartly congratulations to you!!! I am also awaiting from Brisbane. Lodged and CO contacted on Feb 18th 2017. No contact after that. Glad to hear that atleast Birsbane applications are moving.:fingerscrossed:



divyajobs4u said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy to share that me husband and daughter got the grant from BRISBANE office .
> 
> Here are the details.
> 
> Occupation code - 261313
> 
> Invitation received - 08 NOV 2016
> Application submitted - 28 DEC 2016
> 
> Documents loaded excluding Form 80, Form 1221 and US PCC - mid of Jan 2017
> 
> Medicals were loaded before CO contact
> 
> Co contact from Brisbane - 25 Jan 2017 (For Form 80 and US PCC)
> 
> No contact after that
> 
> Grant 13 SEP 2017 ( same case officer from BRISBANE)
> 
> IED 13 DEC 2017
> 
> Multiple emotions throughout this journey. I sincerely wish all of you to get your Grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

Akki1234 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> EOI: Nov 2016
> Submitted all docs: March 2017
> CO contacted twice for additional docs: submitted all docs on: March 2017
> Awaiting for Visa grants ???
> 
> I m not sure what are the case officers waiting for as additional information as it's really long since March that we have heard anything from them
> 
> Can anyone help me with the software that will we can use to call GSM and I heard that software will detect the dialed number as Australian number



Man, if you figure out a way to find to reach the CO please share with me too. Some of my friends have got CO contact from specific CO team email ids from adelaide, in my case it is more of a generic gsm id for brisbane. Having worked my back off to get 10 extra points for language to get a faster invite, it is now completely negated by this long wait time for unknown reason while people that got invited later are granted already.


----------



## lauralau88

Panda112 said:


> 189 invite - How to Proceed
> 
> That will answer all of your queries.
> 
> 1- lodge means submit application and pay fees. Documents uploading comes later.
> 
> 2-not 100% sure but maybe visa lodged email (its received after paying fees) can work?
> 
> 3- read the thread above, it explains the two methods of doing medicals


Thank you Panda112!


----------



## parth1310

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, I’m expecting to receive invitation next week, in order to speed up the “grant” process, I would like to seek you guys “expertise” advice on the followings:
> 1.	May I know what is “lodge”? does it mean submit all the document and pay the visa application fee?
> 2.	For the police check, HK police told me I must have a letter from Immigration Authority which contains my name and clearly indicates that the production of the Certificate is required. So when we receive the invitation, will we receive that letter as well? Or let’s put it this way, at which stage I’m gonna receive this letter?
> 3.	For the medical check, they said I must have a HAP ID then can proceed, so again, when will we obtain that ID? After I submit all the doc and pay the visa application fee?
> Thank you in advance!
> Laura


1. VISA lodgement means applying for the VISA online. Followed by uploading all the required documents.

2. Not sure about HK PCC. The case officer will ask for the PCC when they are assigned. Maybe, you can use the CO's letter for getting the PCC? There are several threads regarding Singapore PCC which requires similar letter from DIBP; read those.

3. You can either get the medicals done before lodging the VISA using the MyHealthDeclarations in your Immiaccount. Or, do it after lodging the VISA by generating the HAP ID through your lodged VISA application in your Immiaccount.


----------



## Landcruiser

Andrey, are there are any stats that show Brisbane takes longer than Adelaide to grant?


----------



## 1313409

HI Guys,

Received the Grant today. Timeline is mentioned below.
I have been silent member of this Forum. Believing in all the pointers given by experts here I proceeded in my case. There was time my patience was not with me and I made myself upset. But we dont have any choice but wait.
Folks who are waiting for grant , Just hold the ground for a while. You will be granted , just matter of time.

I remember I had Grant statistics always back in my mind, couldn't think of anything else. But we can only wait and watch. Sometimes it have me happiness when somebody posted that they got grant and I could sense happiness in their words, I could sense how happy they must be . Since my case was allocated to Brisbane team , I was mentally prepared to wait more because last weeks trends were not healthy from Brisbane processing team perspective.

I wish you all the best and thanks for all the support I got.

Regards,
Sachin

Occupation Code -261311 Analyst Programmer
Total Points - 70
Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
Grant - 13-Sep-2017
Processing Team - Brisbane


----------



## Panda112

Landcruiser said:


> Andrey, are there are any stats that show Brisbane takes longer than Adelaide to grant?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...cs/average-time-to-a-grant-based-on-a-co-team

That'll show an almost similar data. But you can also sort the cases by CO teams post Feb 2017 to see current trend


----------



## Shashikv

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Received the Grant today. Timeline is mentioned below.
> I have been silent member of this Forum. Believing in all the pointers given by experts here I proceeded in my case. There was time my patience was not with me and I made myself upset. But we dont have any choice but wait.
> Folks who are waiting for grant , Just hold the ground for a while. You will be granted , just matter of time.
> 
> I remember I had Grant statistics always back in my mind, couldn't think of anything else. But we can only wait and watch. Sometimes it have me happiness when somebody posted that they got grant and I could sense happiness in their words, I could sense how happy they must be . Since my case was allocated to Brisbane team , I was mentally prepared to wait more because last weeks trends were not healthy from Brisbane processing team perspective.
> 
> I wish you all the best and thanks for all the support I got.
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin
> 
> Occupation Code -261311 Analyst Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
> First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
> IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Brisbane


Congratulations.


----------



## _ritz

*Employment verification mail to HR!!*

Hi all,

Looking for help from forum members who have gone through this experience...

I have lodged 189 visa application on 29th Jan, 2017. Yesterday I got a call from HR that they have received an email from Austalian High Commission to verify the documents. I have not seen the email but they said it contains joining letter, payslips and RnR letter. (still don't know how AHC got a direct email of my HR)

Then I had a meeting with HR and they said as per company policy they will not be able to confirm in the email. I tried to persuade HR but they are reluctant to provide the positive confirmation to AHC on the email. HR haven't replied yet about anything.

I am a bit worried now that it might lead to Natural Justice. What are the options now?


----------



## Shashikv

_ritz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for help from forum members who have gone through this experience...
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application on 29th Jan, 2017. Yesterday I got a call from HR that they have received an email from Austalian High Commission to verify the documents. I have not seen the email but they said it contains joining letter, payslips and RnR letter. (still don't know how AHC got a direct email of my HR)
> 
> Then I had a meeting with HR and they said as per company policy they will not be able to confirm in the email. I tried to persuade HR but they are reluctant to provide the positive confirmation to AHC on the email. HR haven't replied yet about anything.
> 
> I am a bit worried now that it might lead to Natural Justice. What are the options now?



Did you submit Statuary Declaration or Experience letter company's letter head ?


----------



## _ritz

Shashikv said:


> Did you submit Statuary Declaration or Experience letter company's letter head ?


Hi Shashikv,

RnR letter was provided as a Statutary declaration.


----------



## amit4unu

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Received the Grant today. Timeline is mentioned below.
> I have been silent member of this Forum. Believing in all the pointers given by experts here I proceeded in my case. There was time my patience was not with me and I made myself upset. But we dont have any choice but wait.
> Folks who are waiting for grant , Just hold the ground for a while. You will be granted , just matter of time.
> 
> I remember I had Grant statistics always back in my mind, couldn't think of anything else. But we can only wait and watch. Sometimes it have me happiness when somebody posted that they got grant and I could sense happiness in their words, I could sense how happy they must be . Since my case was allocated to Brisbane team , I was mentally prepared to wait more because last weeks trends were not healthy from Brisbane processing team perspective.
> 
> I wish you all the best and thanks for all the support I got.
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin
> 
> Occupation Code -261311 Analyst Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
> First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
> IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Brisbane


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shashikv

_ritz said:


> Hi Shashikv,
> 
> RnR letter was provided as a Statutary declaration.



From what I know from past experience they should have verified the details with Declarator, again it all depends on case officer. I think you did your bit by trying to persuade HR and now only option left is to wait. I am sure you have other documentary proofs with you. Strange thing is how did they manage to get HR's contact details.


----------



## _ritz

Shashikv said:


> From what I know from past experience they should have verified the details with Declarator, again it all depends on case officer. I think you did your bit by trying to persuade HR and now only option left is to wait. I am sure you have other documentary proofs with you. Strange thing is how did they manage to get HR's contact details.


Yes, all proofs are genuine and this is the only company for which I claimed work experience. Provided joining letter, increment letters, payslips, form 16, ITR, bank statements etc. which clearly have company name on them. HR agreed that they know that proofs are legit but due to company policy they can't reply positively.

Myself or declarator haven't got any AHC calls yet. They sent a direct email to my HR whose email was not provided elsewhere.

Any other way this situation can be handled? Because if AHC don't receive any reply at all it will have negative impact


----------



## Shashikv

_ritz said:


> Yes, all proofs are genuine and this is the only company for which I claimed work experience. Provided joining letter, increment letters, payslips, form 16, ITR, bank statements etc. which clearly have company name on them. HR agreed that they know that proofs are legit but due to company policy they can't reply positively.
> 
> Myself or declarator haven't got any AHC calls yet. They sent a direct email to my HR whose email was not provided elsewhere.
> 
> Any other way this situation can be handled? Because if AHC don't receive any reply at all it will have negative impact


Please check with your HR if they can reply to email highlighting the company policy limitation at-least. If you still have some contacts in that company someone at higher position try and speak to them and lookout for a way through. This is really tricky situation.


----------



## Shashikv

_ritz said:


> Yes, all proofs are genuine and this is the only company for which I claimed work experience. Provided joining letter, increment letters, payslips, form 16, ITR, bank statements etc. which clearly have company name on them. HR agreed that they know that proofs are legit but due to company policy they can't reply positively.
> 
> Myself or declarator haven't got any AHC calls yet. They sent a direct email to my HR whose email was not provided elsewhere.
> 
> Any other way this situation can be handled? Because if AHC don't receive any reply at all it will have negative impact



In the Stat Declaration did you mention about the company policy. I myself have signed for few of my colleagues and it was clearly mentioned that the company doesn't issue RnR on letter head and for more information contact Declarator on phone and email. I think you will be fine given that you have other documentary proofs, only thing is it is going to delay your grant.


----------



## Panda112

Shashikv said:


> Please check with your HR if they can reply to email highlighting the company policy limitation at-least. If you still have some contacts in that company someone at higher position try and speak to them and lookout for a way through. This is really tricky situation.


Maybe he/she can at least have the HR send in a copy of company's policies on data availing


----------



## _ritz

Shashikv said:


> In the Stat Declaration did you mention about the company policy. I myself have signed for few of my colleagues and it was clearly mentioned that the company doesn't issue RnR on letter head and for more information contact Declarator on phone and email. I think you will be fine given that you have other documentary proofs, only thing is it is going to delay your grant.


Nope, didn't mention anything about company policy in the declaration. My bad.


----------



## Shashikv

_ritz said:


> Nope, didn't mention anything about company policy in the declaration. My bad.




Panda112 has suggested something which I think could be effective. Get the company policy in an email .


----------



## mash2017

Hi all,

Need another favor from you. Appreciate very much if you can share your thoughts on this. 

We got our grant yesterday. Our initial entry date is in May 2018. Our baby is due in December, 2017. While applying, we declared the pregnancy and mentioned that we plan to do the delivery in Ausi. But unexpectedly the process got delayed and we are already in 3rd trimester, settling in Ausi for delivery seems too much of a trouble and not at all comfortable with it now. 
If we plan to visit Ausi (long term or short term basis) after newborn arrival, it will take sometime to get the BC, PP prepared and get his PR ready. I'm not sure we have enough time for that cos we need to do our initial entry before May, 2018. 
so in this situation, will it be ok to request an extension to IED from my CO? Hope it will not affect the visa that had already been granted 

Appreciate your response very much!
Cheers!


----------



## Shashikv

mash2017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need another favor from you. Appreciate very much if you can share your thoughts on this.
> 
> We got our grant yesterday. Our initial entry date is in May 2018. Our baby is due in December, 2017. While applying, we declared the pregnancy and mentioned that we plan to do the delivery in Ausi. But unexpectedly the process got delayed and we are already in 3rd trimester, settling in Ausi for delivery seems too much of a trouble and not at all comfortable with it now.
> If we plan to visit Ausi (long term or short term basis) after newborn arrival, it will take sometime to get the BC, PP prepared and get his PR ready. I'm not sure we have enough time for that cos we need to do our initial entry before May, 2018.
> so in this situation, will it be ok to request an extension to IED from my CO? Hope it will not affect the visa that had already been granted
> 
> Appreciate your response very much!
> Cheers!



In my opinion you should request extension of IED. I am sure it is not going to impact your granted visa, Given the situation you are in it should not be an issue to get the extension.Good luck.


----------



## _ritz

Shashikv said:


> Please check with your HR if they can reply to email highlighting the company policy limitation at-least. If you still have some contacts in that company someone at higher position try and speak to them and lookout for a way through. This is really tricky situation.


Thanks Shashikv. I have thought of couple of possibilities :

1) Convince HR to reply positively (best case, they already declinde but will try again)

2) Ask HR to get details verified from my Project Manager on email. I have good rapport with Project Manager and will be able to provide positive reply. Not sure if HR will agree to this. (this might work in favor)

3) HR replies them that they cannot provide confirmation due to company policies (not sure how this will be taken up by AHC)

4) HR doesn't reply at all (worst case, might lead to NJ)

Any other pointers? I believe quite a few members might have gone through such experience...


----------



## Shashikv

Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.


----------



## KC_R

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.


congrats and wats ur CO team?


----------



## knagelli

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.


*Congrats Dear*


----------



## Nmonga32

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Received the Grant today. Timeline is mentioned below.
> I have been silent member of this Forum. Believing in all the pointers given by experts here I proceeded in my case. There was time my patience was not with me and I made myself upset. But we dont have any choice but wait.
> Folks who are waiting for grant , Just hold the ground for a while. You will be granted , just matter of time.
> 
> I remember I had Grant statistics always back in my mind, couldn't think of anything else. But we can only wait and watch. Sometimes it have me happiness when somebody posted that they got grant and I could sense happiness in their words, I could sense how happy they must be . Since my case was allocated to Brisbane team , I was mentally prepared to wait more because last weeks trends were not healthy from Brisbane processing team perspective.
> 
> I wish you all the best and thanks for all the support I got.
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin
> 
> Occupation Code -261311 Analyst Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
> First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
> IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Brisbane




Congratulations and all d best!

God bless Brisbane team 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Shashikv

KC_R said:


> congrats and wats ur CO team?


How to I check that ? Just received 3 emails from [email protected]


----------



## Nmonga32

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.




Congratulations!! Check the footer of the email. It might have Adelaide or Brisbane mentioned. 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## _ritz

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.


Congratulations Shashikv..all the best for Aus endeavors!!


----------



## Panda112

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.


Congratulations shakshiv. You earned it for supporting others on the forum. Have a great life in Australia.


----------



## KC_R

Shashikv said:


> How to I check that ? Just received 3 emails from [email protected]


CO team should be mention at the bottom of the letter like when we receive email from CO its mention either Brisbane or Adelaide.


----------



## Shashikv

KC_R said:


> CO team should be mention at the bottom of the letter like when we receive email from CO its mention either Brisbane or Adelaide.



Sorry it was so unexpected that I missed that part it is GSM Adelaide


----------



## KC_R

Shashikv said:


> Sorry it was so unexpected that I missed that part it is GSM Adelaide


ok congrats again and have a wonderful life ahead :wave:


----------



## Chelsu

Hello all,

I am new here. I am going to lodge visa and i want to make sure i upload all necessary documents. Besides, what is the fastest time that one can receive grant after visa lodgement provided all docs are uploaded.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nmonga32

Chelsu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new here. I am going to lodge visa and i want to make sure i upload all necessary documents. Besides, what is the fastest time that one can receive grant after visa lodgement provided all docs are uploaded.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Well, the quickest i have seen is 30 days but its hard to put a number to it. Just upload everything in orderly fashion n double check it. If you have given PTE, make sure you have sent the scores to DIBP through there website.. All d best!


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Himadri

Chelsu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new here. I am going to lodge visa and i want to make sure i upload all necessary documents. Besides, what is the fastest time that one can receive grant after visa lodgement provided all docs are uploaded.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I have seen fastest yet is in 7 days. It all depends on your documentation, complexity of the case and how do you present them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> I have seen fastest yet is in 7 days. It all depends on your documentation, complexity of the case and how do you present them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And also depends on the ordering of picking & where case falls in a CO prioritising. Which unfortunately is never known. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralau88

Do u guys know if my pte result should be sent earlier than they invite me? Or only request pearson to send pte result after i get the invitation?


----------



## santoshjhawar

Panda112 said:


> I think you meant form 1221(I'm no sure what 1021 is for, maybe you need it for spouse's, I don't know) Anyways, CO might ask later with second contact. Just fill in the forms and upload now to prevent CO contact. Most people on the forum submit 80 and 1221 beforehand


yea. I meant form 1221. 
thank you very much for your suggestion.


----------



## knagelli

lauralau88 said:


> Do u guys know if my pte result should be sent earlier than they invite me? Or only request pearson to send pte result after i get the invitation?




I believe we can send as soon as we have the results available. Also you get an option to choose who needs to have a copy of your PTE results. But pls mind that you can share your scores to DIBP only once. Happy to be corrected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

anupam4life said:


> I have always been a silent listener on this forum from about 6-8 months.Be it feeling of joy when someone gets Visa or saddend on rejections/delays(even if I did not wrote ).But today I got the BIG news for which I was waiting for so long. I got my and family's PR today. I was planning to apply for PR way back in Dec15, but was casual about that. Here is my experience/timelines of process.
> Dec 2015 - Started thinking of appying for PR
> Jan16 - Gave IELTS (Scored more tha 7.5 in each category apart from speaking where I got 6.5)
> Jan16 - Nov16 - Nothing - Busy in family life.
> Dec16 - Had a fight in office , so started thinking again for relocating.This time DETERMINED
> JAN17 - Hired consultant - Recommended Software Engineer Skilled Category
> Feb17 - Submitted Reference letter to ACS for evaluation
> FEB17 - Gave PTE - Scored above 8.9 in all segments
> FEB17 - Positive evaluation from ACS
> FEB17 - Submitted EOI with 75 poins.(PTE-20, AGE-30, EXP-10, EDU-15). I could have hit 80 but ACS cut my 2 years experience.
> MAR17 - Got Invitation for applying PR. Was not ready for such quick TAT.
> MAR17 - Applied wife's passport renewal, daughter's passport. PCCs for my wife and me
> Mar17 - Got all the documents ready by end of March
> APR17 - Applied for 189 Visa on 4th April
> APR17 - Medical on 8th April
> APR17 - CO contact for my medical reports(not family) on 19. Checked with hospital and they told that already submitted. Replied the same by 23 April with proofs.
> MAY17 - WAITING
> JUN17 - WAITING
> JUL17 - IMPATIENT
> AUG17 - FRUSTATED
> SEP17 - LOOSING HOPE - FIrst 10 days as ever one was getting visa, even ppl who applied after me
> 11SEP17 - Got my 189 VISA
> 12SEP17 - Consultant told me today, due to time difference(presently on Business Visit in Los Angeles)
> 
> This was my journey. What I learned here is , if you have provided correct and complete information then uou will get our VISA sooner or later. Patience is the key.
> I know real struggle starts now. Looking forward for help and suuport from you guys. Thanks


Congratulations buddy..


----------



## mash2017

Shashikv said:


> In my opinion you should request extension of IED. I am sure it is not going to impact your granted visa, Given the situation you are in it should not be an issue to get the extension.Good luck.


Thanks for the quick reply! Hope things will be alright!


----------



## sumitgupta22

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Received the Grant today. Timeline is mentioned below.
> I have been silent member of this Forum. Believing in all the pointers given by experts here I proceeded in my case. There was time my patience was not with me and I made myself upset. But we dont have any choice but wait.
> Folks who are waiting for grant , Just hold the ground for a while. You will be granted , just matter of time.
> 
> I remember I had Grant statistics always back in my mind, couldn't think of anything else. But we can only wait and watch. Sometimes it have me happiness when somebody posted that they got grant and I could sense happiness in their words, I could sense how happy they must be . Since my case was allocated to Brisbane team , I was mentally prepared to wait more because last weeks trends were not healthy from Brisbane processing team perspective.
> 
> I wish you all the best and thanks for all the support I got.
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin
> 
> Occupation Code -261311 Analyst Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
> First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
> IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Brisbane


Congratz buddy...


----------



## anupam4life

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratulations buddy..


Thanks mate.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deorox

After the uncountable times of refreshing all immigration related websites, which got even worse at the start of this month, I am overwhelmed to share that I was granted today.

Hearty and sincere gratitude to everyone who has replied to my queries and reassured me on the way. To those waiting, it is in the queue to be released. I was 90% confident mine would be here today and it came. Thank god and Andrey of course, for immitracker. Without it, I would have had so many anxiety problems already. 

It has been exactly 4 months since lodgement. Co Contacted on 17th July, Granted 13th September, IED 25 May 2018 (when medicals expire), GSM Adelaide. 

All the very best.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.


Congratulations


----------



## Nmonga32

deorox said:


> After the uncountable times of refreshing all immigration related websites, which got even worse at the start of this month, I am overwhelmed to share that I was granted today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty and sincere gratitude to everyone who has replied to my queries and reassured me on the way. To those waiting, it is in the queue to be released. I was 90% confident mine would be here today and it came. Thank god and Andrey of course, for immitracker. Without it, I would have had so many anxiety problems already.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been exactly 4 months since lodgement. Co Contacted on 17th July, Granted 13th September, IED 25 May 2018 (when medicals expire), GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best.




Congratulations! 

Indeed, Immitracker definitely is a big help!!


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## sumitgupta22

anupam4life said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Anupam, I am also in Noida and lodged my VISA few days back. 

When you post total 5 messages, your private messages will be enabled. Then I will send you my contact details.


----------



## Himadri

deorox said:


> After the uncountable times of refreshing all immigration related websites, which got even worse at the start of this month, I am overwhelmed to share that I was granted today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty and sincere gratitude to everyone who has replied to my queries and reassured me on the way. To those waiting, it is in the queue to be released. I was 90% confident mine would be here today and it came. Thank god and Andrey of course, for immitracker. Without it, I would have had so many anxiety problems already.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been exactly 4 months since lodgement. Co Contacted on 17th July, Granted 13th September, IED 25 May 2018 (when medicals expire), GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best.




Congratulations buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

deorox said:


> After the uncountable times of refreshing all immigration related websites, which got even worse at the start of this month, I am overwhelmed to share that I was granted today.
> 
> Hearty and sincere gratitude to everyone who has replied to my queries and reassured me on the way. To those waiting, it is in the queue to be released. I was 90% confident mine would be here today and it came. Thank god and Andrey of course, for immitracker. Without it, I would have had so many anxiety problems already.
> 
> It has been exactly 4 months since lodgement. Co Contacted on 17th July, Granted 13th September, IED 25 May 2018 (when medicals expire), GSM Adelaide.
> 
> All the very best.


Congratulations mate!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Shashikv said:


> Guys just received grant from me, my wife and my daughter. Was busy reply to the forum since morning.


Congratulations, all the best for your new life down under...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

_ritz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for help from forum members who have gone through this experience...
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application on 29th Jan, 2017. Yesterday I got a call from HR that they have received an email from Austalian High Commission to verify the documents. I have not seen the email but they said it contains joining letter, payslips and RnR letter. (still don't know how AHC got a direct email of my HR)
> 
> Then I had a meeting with HR and they said as per company policy they will not be able to confirm in the email. I tried to persuade HR but they are reluctant to provide the positive confirmation to AHC on the email. HR haven't replied yet about anything.
> 
> I am a bit worried now that it might lead to Natural Justice. What are the options now?


That is part of HR's job. Why cant they confirm over email? What is the reason/policy? Is there another way they can confirm? They have to at least let AHC know about their limitations and a workaround.

My company cannot provide those details just like that. I am assuming they let AHC know about it or AHC was already aware of it. That's why AHC called me and asked me for an authorization letter. So what is your HR's policy? Or is it one of those companies where the HR is an A-Hole and have taken it to their ego?

I understand it's not easy to fight with HR when such a thing is at stake. But be firm and ask questions. What do they need.


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi members, I observed that single applicants are getting grant faster than the applicats with more members. Are there any members who have more than one applicant, lodged visa after 13 jul 2017 and got the grant?


----------



## sharma1981

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi members, I observed that single applicants are getting grant faster than the applicats with more members. Are there any members who have more than one applicant, lodged visa after 13 jul 2017 and got the grant?


This is pure speculation. 
There are many members with 3-4 family members who got grant since july (including me).


----------



## debeash

akshar123 said:


> hi every one, happy to say that i got the grant today!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> have been rest less for a week now, would have a good sleep today .
> lodged visa on 8th May.
> visa status is Received all through the 4 months, though my heart says thats a good sign for direct grant i am apprehensive about it.
> 
> All the best for all the folks waiting for the grant. i know how hard it is to wait........have been in the same situation for 4 months.
> 
> Thanks for all the people who are helping others during their visa process.
> 
> *Panda112*.......i wish your grant is next ......


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

sunil0476 said:


> Seniors ..I have one Query..My wife is dependent applicant in my application and I have not claimed any point for her..I did one mistake..Her IELTS exam date is after Invitation date..and I attached the IELTS document which we received after we received Invitation..Will it cause any issues?? I have not claimed any point for her..


It is okay as you are not claiming any points for her...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

anupam4life said:


> I have always been a silent listener on this forum from about 6-8 months.Be it feeling of joy when someone gets Visa or saddend on rejections/delays(even if I did not wrote ).But today I got the BIG news for which I was waiting for so long. I got my and family's PR today. I was planning to apply for PR way back in Dec15, but was casual about that. Here is my experience/timelines of process.
> Dec 2015 - Started thinking of appying for PR
> Jan16 - Gave IELTS (Scored more tha 7.5 in each category apart from speaking where I got 6.5)
> Jan16 - Nov16 - Nothing - Busy in family life.
> Dec16 - Had a fight in office , so started thinking again for relocating.This time DETERMINED
> JAN17 - Hired consultant - Recommended Software Engineer Skilled Category
> Feb17 - Submitted Reference letter to ACS for evaluation
> FEB17 - Gave PTE - Scored above 8.9 in all segments
> FEB17 - Positive evaluation from ACS
> FEB17 - Submitted EOI with 75 poins.(PTE-20, AGE-30, EXP-10, EDU-15). I could have hit 80 but ACS cut my 2 years experience.
> MAR17 - Got Invitation for applying PR. Was not ready for such quick TAT.
> MAR17 - Applied wife's passport renewal, daughter's passport. PCCs for my wife and me
> Mar17 - Got all the documents ready by end of March
> APR17 - Applied for 189 Visa on 4th April
> APR17 - Medical on 8th April
> APR17 - CO contact for my medical reports(not family) on 19. Checked with hospital and they told that already submitted. Replied the same by 23 April with proofs.
> MAY17 - WAITING
> JUN17 - WAITING
> JUL17 - IMPATIENT
> AUG17 - FRUSTATED
> SEP17 - LOOSING HOPE - FIrst 10 days as ever one was getting visa, even ppl who applied after me
> 11SEP17 - Got my 189 VISA
> 12SEP17 - Consultant told me today, due to time difference(presently on Business Visit in Los Angeles)
> 
> This was my journey. What I learned here is , if you have provided correct and complete information then uou will get our VISA sooner or later. Patience is the key.
> I know real struggle starts now. Looking forward for help and suuport from you guys. Thanks


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

namitc said:


> Guys!! I got my, my wife's and my son's visa today!! Extremely extremely happy after a long wait!
> 
> Really heartious thanks to this forum and its members, as I got immense guidance and hopes from here.
> 
> I really hope everybody aspiring for the visa gets it soon...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, I’m expecting to receive invitation next week, in order to speed up the “grant” process, I would like to seek you guys “expertise” advice on the followings:
> 1.May I know what is “lodge”? does it mean submit all the document and pay the visa application fee?
> 2.For the police check, HK police told me I must have a letter from Immigration Authority which contains my name and clearly indicates that the production of the Certificate is required. So when we receive the invitation, will we receive that letter as well? Or let’s put it this way, at which stage I’m gonna receive this letter?
> 3.For the medical check, they said I must have a HAP ID then can proceed, so again, when will we obtain that ID? After I submit all the doc and pay the visa application fee?
> Thank you in advance!
> Laura


1. Lodge is when you submit all your documents after you get your invite.
2. The invite letter will suffice for PCC.
3. Yes, you can generate HAP I'd after you lodge your application.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

divyajobs4u said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy to share that me husband and daughter got the grant from BRISBANE office .
> 
> Here are the details.
> 
> Occupation code - 261313
> 
> Invitation received - 08 NOV 2016
> Application submitted - 28 DEC 2016
> 
> Documents loaded excluding Form 80, Form 1221 and US PCC - mid of Jan 2017
> 
> Medicals were loaded before CO contact
> 
> Co contact from Brisbane - 25 Jan 2017 (For Form 80 and US PCC)
> 
> No contact after that
> 
> Grant 13 SEP 2017 ( same case officer from BRISBANE)
> 
> IED 13 DEC 2017
> 
> Multiple emotions throughout this journey. I sincerely wish all of you to get your Grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations... wishes for your future endeavors in Oz..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

debeash said:


> 1. Lodge is when you submit all your documents after you get your invite.
> 2. The invite letter will suffice for PCC.
> 3. Yes, you can generate HAP I'd after you lodge your application.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


All answers OK except 3

One can generate HAP ID even before VISA lodge. Login to immiaccount and use "My Health Declarations". This is to go ahead with medicals before VISA lodge


----------



## debeash

sanuvatsa said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Received the Grant today. Timeline is mentioned below.
> I have been silent member of this Forum. Believing in all the pointers given by experts here I proceeded in my case. There was time my patience was not with me and I made myself upset. But we dont have any choice but wait.
> Folks who are waiting for grant , Just hold the ground for a while. You will be granted , just matter of time.
> 
> I remember I had Grant statistics always back in my mind, couldn't think of anything else. But we can only wait and watch. Sometimes it have me happiness when somebody posted that they got grant and I could sense happiness in their words, I could sense how happy they must be . Since my case was allocated to Brisbane team , I was mentally prepared to wait more because last weeks trends were not healthy from Brisbane processing team perspective.
> 
> I wish you all the best and thanks for all the support I got.
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin
> 
> Occupation Code -261311 Analyst Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 10-March-2017
> First CO Contact - 20- Apr-2017 asking for Medicals, form 80 , USA PCC
> IP Pressed - 10-May-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Brisbane


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundarkudos

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your help & support.

Received my 189 Visa Grant today (Still could not believe, I got it in less than a month  ). 

I wish all the best to those who are waiting for the grant.

Thanks,
Sundar

Occupation - Developer Programmer
Total Points - 70
Application Lodged - 20-Aug-2017
Grant - 13-Sep-2017
Processing Team - Adelaide


----------



## anupam4life

sumitgupta22 said:


> Anupam, I am also in Noida and lodged my VISA few days back.
> 
> When you post total 5 messages, your private messages will be enabled. Then I will send you my contact details.


Ohh okk.Right now iam in California, but will come back around Diwali.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

only 9 grants reported so far


----------



## anupam4life

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your help & support.
> 
> Received my 189 Visa Grant today (Still could not believe, I got it in less than a month  ).
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sundar
> 
> Occupation - Developer Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 20-Aug-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Adelaide


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your help & support.
> 
> Received my 189 Visa Grant today (Still could not believe, I got it in less than a month  ).
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sundar
> 
> Occupation - Developer Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 20-Aug-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Adelaide


wow... Congratulations


----------



## lauralau88

sharma1981 said:


> debeash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Lodge is when you submit all your documents after you get your invite.
> 2. The invite letter will suffice for PCC.
> 3. Yes, you can generate HAP I'd after you lodge your application.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> All answers OK except 3
> 
> One can generate HAP ID even before VISA lodge. Login to immiaccount and use "My Health Declarations". This is to go ahead with medicals before VISA lodge
Click to expand...

Thank u!


----------



## amit4unu

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your help & support.
> 
> Received my 189 Visa Grant today (Still could not believe, I got it in less than a month  ).
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sundar
> 
> Occupation - Developer Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 20-Aug-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Adelaide


Congratulations!!!


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hello members, After reading some answers in this thread, I had realized that in some of my documents, my Name is different than that of passport. Example, my middle names have been shortened as abbreviations. I am planning to create an affidavit for one and same person and attach to the list of documents.
Could some one assist me under which section in the attach documents should I attach the affidavit for "One and same person"


----------



## Amar_84

Hello members, 
I mentioned in my post earlier that CO has requested for Form80 and PCC for my wife though I had already uploaded the same. Going through the mail diligently, I see that in PCC section, it is mentioned that "The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by"

My wife's name was changed after marriage and her passport and PCC has the same name. Other than her educational documents all her documents have been updated with new name. 

Is it possible to get a PCC on her old name? As far as I am aware your PCC application should have same name as passport.


----------



## knagelli

Guys - got my grant notification 10 mins ago from GSM Adelaide. It was a direct grant !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Amar_84 said:


> Hello members,
> I mentioned in my post earlier that CO has requested for Form80 and PCC for my wife though I had already uploaded the same. Going through the mail diligently, I see that in PCC section, it is mentioned that "The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by"
> 
> My wife's name was changed after marriage and her passport and PCC has the same name. Other than her educational documents all her documents have been updated with new name.
> 
> Is it possible to get a PCC on her old name? As far as I am aware your PCC application should have same name as passport.


Submit Form 80 with all known names (use relevant sections to add details about why name changed). There is some section like "Is the applicant known by any other names". Put yes there and detail the stuff. Also, mention this in additional info section of form80.
Submit a notarized Statutory Declaration confirming all the name changes as well.
Also, attach marriage certificate (it must have old and new name i guess?)


----------



## ashwanes

*Granted!!!!!!!*

By the grace god, we got our grants (spouse, kid)

Thanks all for support.

Andrey you save my live by creating immitracker which gives hope everyday by looking other successful grants. Really helped us to keep motivated.

Also thanks sultan bhai, vikas for addressing my queries.

Good luck all for grants, It will arrive soon that's for sure. Patience is key here

PTE-A :- L-71,W-67,S-66,R-68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : 01/03/2017
PCC: 12/04/2017
Visa Lodge : 20/04/2017 (189)
Medical : 29/04/2017
CO Contact : Direct
Grant : 13 Sept 2017- Adelaide


----------



## debeash

sundarkudos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your help & support.
> 
> Received my 189 Visa Grant today (Still could not believe, I got it in less than a month  ).
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sundar
> 
> Occupation - Developer Programmer
> Total Points - 70
> Application Lodged - 20-Aug-2017
> Grant - 13-Sep-2017
> Processing Team - Adelaide


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

adithya.avrs said:


> Hello members, After reading some answers in this thread, I had realized that in some of my documents, my Name is different than that of passport. Example, my middle names have been shortened as abbreviations. I am planning to create an affidavit for one and same person and attach to the list of documents.
> Could some one assist me under which section in the attach documents should I attach the affidavit for "One and same person"


Use this section

Applicant's current name, Evidence of -> Other (specify)


----------



## yousufkhan

adithya.avrs said:


> Hello members, After reading some answers in this thread, I had realized that in some of my documents, my Name is different than that of passport. Example, my middle names have been shortened as abbreviations. I am planning to create an affidavit for one and same person and attach to the list of documents.
> Could some one assist me under which section in the attach documents should I attach the affidavit for "One and same person"


-
Hi, 

You can provide the affidavit in *"Other (specify)"* & provide different names in Form 80 as well. There is a question in Form-80 regarding alternate spelling (don't remember the question no.)


----------



## adithya.avrs

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi,
> 
> You can provide the affidavit in *"Other (specify)"* & provide different names in Form 80 as well. There is a question in Form-80 regarding alternate spelling (don't remember the question no.)


Thanks . But I have already submitted my form 80, and did not provide the alias. So is it okay if i put up the affidavit only? or should I Upload another form 80?


----------



## ankitgoel10

deorox said:


> ...
> ... Thank god and Andrey of course, for immitracker. Without it, I would have had so many anxiety problems already. ..


This is true. When I read the tagline "Immigration is easier when it is predictable", it means it... So true!


----------



## subz.finwiz

Hello Everyone,
It gives me immense pleasure to announce the great news that I have received my grant today from Adelaide office. I am the single applicant. It was a direct grant. I am not aware of any verification conducted by DIBP.

Timeline & other details as follows:

Job code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
ACS Applied: 16-Jan-2017, Assessment (+ve): 31-Jan-2017
PTE 1st attempt: 06-Mar-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/88/90/88 
EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 70 pts (Age:25, PTE:20, Workex:10, EDU:15)
Invitation Received: 15th March 2017 
Visa Lodge: 1st May 2017
PCC: 22nd May2017
Medicals: 31st May 2017
CO Assignment: 20th June 2017
Grant: 13th Sept 2017 (direct grant, no CO contact between Immi commencement and grant day )
IED: 22nd May 2018
Processing team: GSM Adelaide


----------



## FVG

Anyone knows what is the working time in GSM Adelaide office? Thanks!


----------



## edsuarez8

Good Afternoon Expat friends. I have a query and i´m really concern about it. I just received my invitation a week ago. But the week before i had to renovate my student VISA. Of course i would like to apply for my PR under 189. So my questions to you are:

1._ Can i apply to 189 under a bridging Visa ( because my new student visa have not been accepted yet)
2._ If i apply would i get a bridging with full time work rights or the same?.

3._ After i get the new bridging what happens with the student visa if get accepted can i stay in my bridging or i have to keep studying.

4._ If i withdraw my student visa while in my new bridging? with that affect the work permit?.

I know that there are a lot of questions but i´m a little bit overwhelm and im´m not sure what to do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pankajkumaryadav

Hi All,

Finally got the grant today for my wife and myself.

Thanks for all the support and the conversations, it helps to get a picture and reduces anxiety... 

Thanks Andrey for MyImmitracker.

I hope all the others waiting for the grant get theirs soon.

Application 189 Lodged: 28/04/2017
Docs loaded: 26/5/2017
General Delay mail received on 14/06/2017
Grant: 13/09/2017


----------



## Landcruiser

subz.finwiz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce the great news that I have received my grant today from Adelaide office. I am the single applicant. It was a direct grant. I am not aware of any verification conducted by DIBP.
> 
> Timeline & other details as follows:
> 
> Job code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> ACS Applied: 16-Jan-2017, Assessment (+ve): 31-Jan-2017
> PTE 1st attempt: 06-Mar-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/88/90/88
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 70 pts (Age:25, PTE:20, Workex:10, EDU:15)
> Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> Visa Lodge: 1st May 2017
> PCC: 22nd May2017
> Medicals: 31st May 2017
> CO Assignment: 20th June 2017
> Grant: 13th Sept 2017 (direct grant, no CO contact between Immi commencement and grant day )
> IED: 22nd May 2018
> Processing team: GSM Adelaide


Congrats. Good for you. Adelaide seems to be doing a blitzkreig! Brisbane when is your turn?


----------



## Landcruiser

Hi,

The number given for DIBP is 131 881 but there is no number to call from overseas. Anyone know how overseas people can contact the Brisbane gsm office?


----------



## parth1310

edsuarez8 said:


> Good Afternoon Expat friends. I have a query and i´m really concern about it. I just received my invitation a week ago. But the week before i had to renovate my student VISA. Of course i would like to apply for my PR under 189. So my questions to you are:
> 
> 1._ Can i apply to 189 under a bridging Visa ( because my new student visa have not been accepted yet)
> 2._ If i apply would i get a bridging with full time work rights or the same?.
> 
> 3._ After i get the new bridging what happens with the student visa if get accepted can i stay in my bridging or i have to keep studying.
> 
> 4._ If i withdraw my student visa while in my new bridging? with that affect the work permit?.
> 
> I know that there are a lot of questions but i´m a little bit overwhelm and im´m not sure what to do. Thanks in advance.


1. You can.

2. Bridging VISA conditions will remain the same as the last substantial VISA you held.

3. You must cancel the student visa application as soon as possible after lodging 189. If your student VISA is granted you must fulfill the conditions mentioned in the grant letter; including any study conditions.
If you are granted 189 first, followed by the student visa grant; your 189 will be cancelled and you will end up with just the student visa.
In either case; it is advisable to withdraw your Student VISA as soon as you lodge your 189 application.

4. Should not; since the bridging visa depends on the last VISA you held. 

Do cross-check all the information before taking any step, though.


----------



## PANZIND

knagelli said:


> Guys - got my grant notification 10 mins ago from GSM Adelaide. It was a direct grant !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations. It was a quick one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivassv

subz.finwiz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce the great news that I have received my grant today from Adelaide office. I am the single applicant. It was a direct grant. I am not aware of any verification conducted by DIBP.
> 
> Timeline & other details as follows:
> 
> Job code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> ACS Applied: 16-Jan-2017, Assessment (+ve): 31-Jan-2017
> PTE 1st attempt: 06-Mar-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/88/90/88
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 70 pts (Age:25, PTE:20, Workex:10, EDU:15)
> Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> Visa Lodge: 1st May 2017
> PCC: 22nd May2017
> Medicals: 31st May 2017
> CO Assignment: 20th June 2017
> Grant: 13th Sept 2017 (direct grant, no CO contact between Immi commencement and grant day )
> IED: 22nd May 2018
> Processing team: GSM Adelaide


--------

Hi friend,how you come to know that CO assigned on 20th June 2017 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981

srinivassv said:


> --------
> 
> Hi friend,how you come to know that CO assigned on 20th June 2017 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


YOu don't unless CO contacts you OR assessment commencement email comes to you.


----------



## PANZIND

sharma1981 said:


> YOu don't unless CO contacts you OR assessment commencement email comes to you.




Is assessment commencement mail considered as case of CO contact? Will it take much more time
Than usual grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

PANZIND said:


> Is assessment commencement mail considered as case of CO contact? Will it take much more time
> Than usual grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. 
There are no proofs of validating any of these. Few people got NO co contacts even after assessment commencement.


----------



## grsr

Hello Friends,

Can anyone share a general opinion on whether DIBP will contact all the employers or only a few selected ones ? I have 5 employers. And, where should I mention the email addresses for contacts in Form 80 ?


----------



## mash2017

Hi,

Just another minor query here. My name is different in the grant letter, i guess mostly due to the fact that it is too long. my name, unfortunately has 5 parts, letter only shows 3 of them. I hope that is not an issue & i do not need to check with CO.

Appreciate your insights. 

Thanks in advance!
Cheers!


----------



## abhijitroy21

Landcruiser said:


> Hi,
> 
> The number given for DIBP is 131 881 but there is no number to call from overseas. Anyone know how overseas people can contact the Brisbane gsm office?


Call the same number 131 881 using SKype and prefix the Australia country code. That should do it!


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> Is assessment commencement mail considered as case of CO contact? Will it take much more time
> Than usual grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No. Someone I know who lodged in May 2017 and received immi commencement mail, got his Grant on 6th May.

So definitely it is not the sign of delay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Himadri said:


> No. Someone I know who lodged in May 2017 and received immi commencement mail, got his Grant on 6th May.
> 
> So definitely it is not the sign of delay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Got his Grant on 6th September, ignore the typo in previous post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> Got his Grant on 6th September, ignore the typo in previous post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As I understand there is something called 'Direct Grant' which usually happens around in a month time or less. 

Then there is 'Direct Grant' with some wait of 2-3 or may be more in some cases. 
(Ones with commencement mail)

Then there are grants that are given after CO contact and exchange of information takes place. 

Comments are welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakriti

Hi,

Below are my timelines can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite soon:

1st time ACS completed- 26 July 2016
EOI 189 lodged(261313)-08 August 2016 with 60 points

No Invite

EOI 190 lodged(261313)NSW-17 Jan 2017 with 60 +5 points
2nd time ACS completed-12April 2017

EOI updated

EOI 189(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 points
EOI 190(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 +5 points for NSW

EOI lodged 190 for Victoria
EOI 190(261313)-23 July 2017 with 65 +5 points for Victoria

No luck yet, can someone help me with any estimations that when can I expect an invite from EOI 189 with 65 points in 261313 category.

Thanks
Aakriti


----------



## Rahul_UK183

subz.finwiz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce the great news that I have received my grant today from Adelaide office. I am the single applicant. It was a direct grant. I am not aware of any verification conducted by DIBP.
> 
> Timeline & other details as follows:
> 
> Job code: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
> ACS Applied: 16-Jan-2017, Assessment (+ve): 31-Jan-2017
> PTE 1st attempt: 06-Mar-2017 Score: L/R/S/W: 85/88/90/88
> EOI filed: 07-Mar-2017 with 70 pts (Age:25, PTE:20, Workex:10, EDU:15)
> Invitation Received: 15th March 2017
> Visa Lodge: 1st May 2017
> PCC: 22nd May2017
> Medicals: 31st May 2017
> CO Assignment: 20th June 2017
> Grant: 13th Sept 2017 (direct grant, no CO contact between Immi commencement and grant day )
> IED: 22nd May 2018
> Processing team: GSM Adelaide


Congrats ... do you know if the employment verification happened or not in your case ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

srinivassv said:


> --------
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friend,how you come to know that CO assigned on 20th June 2017 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I got immi commencement email with all details in that email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

mash2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just another minor query here. My name is different in the grant letter, i guess mostly due to the fact that it is too long. my name, unfortunately has 5 parts, letter only shows 3 of them. I hope that is not an issue & i do not need to check with CO.
> 
> Appreciate your insights.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers!


Wont matter. I had the same issue; and I am already in Australia.


----------



## subz.finwiz

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Congrats ... do you know if the employment verification happened or not in your case ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




I am not aware of any employment verification done. If something would have happened without my knowledge then I can't say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

grsr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can anyone share a general opinion on whether DIBP will contact all the employers or only a few selected ones ? I have 5 employers. And, where should I mention the email addresses for contacts in Form 80 ?


Employment verification is entirely at the CO's discretion. One cannot predict. 

You can mention it along with the postal address.


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> As I understand there is something called 'Direct Grant' which usually happens around in a month time or less.
> 
> Then there is 'Direct Grant' with some wait of 2-3 or may be more in some cases.
> (Ones with commencement mail)
> 
> Then there are grants that are given after CO contact and exchange of information takes place.
> 
> Comments are welcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As observed on the forum and with other feeds, your assessment seems to be right. As most immi commencement mails do not ask for any additional documents. But general trend is of Grant in 3-4 months for such cases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> As observed on the forum and with other feeds, your assessment seems to be right. As most immi commencement mails do not ask for any additional documents. But general trend is of Grant in 3-4 months for such cases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




3-4 months from commencement allocation or Application Lodgement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

PANZIND said:


> 3-4 months from commencement allocation or Application Lodgement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah trend looks like that, but someone like me are exempted. I lodged 22apr, received commencement email on 6th June, employment verification not happened ( as per Hr). Status still received. No contacts also till today.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Lodgement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

Himadri said:


> Lodgement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22nd April 2017. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

yousufkhan said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received their grant in today's spree!


how your employment verification was conducted ? pls tell details


----------



## Himadri

prdream said:


> 22nd April 2017.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




I guess then it is just around the corner. As there was quite a lot pile up between Jan- June, all the timelines got pushed.

Wish September clearance , you can hope to get it anytime now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> I guess then it is just around the corner. As there was quite a lot pile up between Jan- June, all the timelines got pushed.
> 
> Wish September clearance , you can hope to get it anytime now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My lodgement is on 12 Jul 2017 & for commencement mail on 21 Aug 2017. I am not sure what timeline I should be hoping given the fact there are high volume grants in Sep17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

Himadri said:


> I guess then it is just around the corner. As there was quite a lot pile up between Jan- June, all the timelines got pushed.
> 
> Wish September clearance , you can hope to get it anytime now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so. Thanks for your encouraging words..boosted. Will wait for a good day ..all the best for tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

PANZIND said:


> My lodgement is on 12 Jul 2017 & for commencement mail on 21 Aug 2017. I am not sure what timeline I should be hoping given the fact there are high volume grants in Sep17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


somewhat similar timeline..applied on 23 june..commencement email on 14 august...
i am hoping for mid oct grant


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Here is another analysis regarding Team Brisbane and Team Adelaide Granting pattern (189). Data was of course extracted from ImmiTracker ( we owe them big time for their services) 

First we look into Team Brisbane
Since 1st Jan till 13th Sep 2017, Team Brisbane has given 228 grants. These grants were given to applicants ranging from 2015 to 2017. Interestingly out of these 228 grants, only 36 grants were given in Sep 2017 (15.8%), whereas 35 (15.4%), 38 (16.7%) and 42 (18.4%) grants were given in Jan'17 to Mar'17 respectively by Team Brisbane.

Now we look into Team Adelaide
Since 1st Jan till 13th Sep 2017, Team Adelaide has given 708 grants. These grants were given to applicants ranging from 2015 to 2017. Out of these 708 grants,whooping figure of 287 grants given in Sep 2017 (40.5%) appears, whereas 59 (8.33%), 69 (9.75%) and 68 (9.60%) grants were given in Jan'17 to Mar'17 respectively by Team Adelaide.

Now comparing both Teams' grant awarding pattern shows that mysterious GRANT RAIN does exist, but its raining in Adelaide only. Brisbane on the other hand is just going on at normal pace in dry sunny weather.
Yes its still 13th Sep and half month remains, but even if Brisbane finalizes 50 more cases by end of Sep'17, It would not be appropriate to call it GRANT RAIN. It would only be the drizzle, although Brisbane has smaller share of cases at hands (some say 30%, I would say 20%).
Cheers


----------



## Himadri

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Here is another analysis regarding Team Brisbane and Team Adelaide Granting pattern (189). Data was of course extracted from ImmiTracker ( we owe them big time for their services)
> 
> First we look into Team Brisbane
> Since 1st Jan till 13th Sep 2017, Team Brisbane has given 228 grants. These grants were given to applicants ranging from 2015 to 2017. Interestingly out of these 228 grants, only 36 grants were given in Sep 2017 (15.8%), whereas 35 (15.4%), 38 (16.7%) and 42 (18.4%) grants were given in Jan'17 to Mar'17 respectively by Team Brisbane.
> 
> Now we look into Team Adelaide
> Since 1st Jan till 13th Sep 2017, Team Adelaide has given 708 grants. These grants were given to applicants ranging from 2015 to 2017. Out of these 708 grants,whooping figure of 287 grants given in Sep 2017 (40.5%) appears, whereas 59 (8.33%), 69 (9.75%) and 68 (9.60%) grants were given in Jan'17 to Mar'17 respectively by Team Adelaide.
> 
> Now comparing both Teams' grant awarding pattern shows that mysterious GRANT RAIN does exist, but its raining in Adelaide only. Brisbane on the other hand is just going on at normal pace in dry sunny weather.
> Yes its still 13th Sep and half month remains, but even if Brisbane finalizes 50 more cases by end of Sep'17, It would not be appropriate to call it GRANT RAIN. It would only be the drizzle, although Brisbane has smaller share of cases at hands (some say 30%, I would say 20%).
> Cheers




Good analysis, thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313409

Congratulations shakshiv.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## PANZIND

az1610 said:


> somewhat similar timeline..applied on 23 june..commencement email on 14 august...
> 
> i am hoping for mid oct grant




Somehow I feel that next week should be golden window for my case. 

Jun17 lodged application may get grant this week or before Friday of next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Himadri said:


> Good analysis, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is only pass time thingy. I do that during lunch break at work. Just to keep my mind busy


----------



## sumitgupta22

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are my timelines can anyone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite soon:
> 
> 1st time ACS completed- 26 July 2016
> EOI 189 lodged(261313)-08 August 2016 with 60 points
> 
> No Invite
> 
> EOI 190 lodged(261313)NSW-17 Jan 2017 with 60 +5 points
> 2nd time ACS completed-12April 2017
> 
> EOI updated
> 
> EOI 189(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 points
> EOI 190(261313)-14 April 2017 with 65 +5 points for NSW
> 
> EOI lodged 190 for Victoria
> EOI 190(261313)-23 July 2017 with 65 +5 points for Victoria
> 
> No luck yet, can someone help me with any estimations that when can I expect an invite from EOI 189 with 65 points in 261313 category.
> 
> Thanks
> Aakriti


You should receive the invite in Oct's 2nd round i.e. on 18thOct


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> Somehow I feel that next week should be golden window for my case.
> 
> Jun17 lodged application may get grant this week or before Friday of next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Let's your words become true ! Amen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> Let's your words become true ! Amen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The reason I believe so as follows:
Sep first week focused aggressively on giving grants to applications lodged in Mar17. Although, there were few grants for other months. Second week saw from cuz on April & May applications so far. Which is continuing. 

Next week Jun & Jul applications should be the focus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kv7193

PANZIND said:


> The reason I believe so as follows:
> Sep first week focused aggressively on giving grants to applications lodged in Mar17. Although, there were few grants for other months. Second week saw from cuz on April & May applications so far. Which is continuing.
> 
> Next week Jun & Jul applications should be the focus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish they could have cleared all the grants from the previous months before moving to the next.


In other news, Immitracker indicates that 2 applications on the same day I have lodged have been granted and mine hasn't...the nerves...unbearable


----------



## PANZIND

kv7193 said:


> I wish they could have cleared all the grants from the previous months before moving to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, Immitracker indicates that 2 applications on the same day I have lodged have been granted and mine hasn't...the nerves...unbearable




Timelines may vary due to individual case details. But positively it may not be too different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kv7193

PANZIND said:


> Timelines may vary due to individual case details. But positively it may not be too different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe. Just wish it was reflected in the e-mail with reasons or CO assigned. would help those who still on 'received' status


----------



## Chelsu

Hello seniors,

I am going to upload documents to apply visa. But i am confused here. My company changed its name twice since i join in 6 years. So, offer letter has old name and other increment letters as well.

What do i do? Others may think these are different companies which is not true.

HELP please


----------



## PANZIND

kv7193 said:


> Maybe. Just wish it was reflected in the e-mail with reasons or CO assigned. would help those who still on 'received' status


This is from DIBP site. Pls share your understanding of highlighted text. I will share. Mine after hearing yours as don't want to bias. 
Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Chelsu said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I am going to upload documents to apply visa. But i am confused here. My company changed its name twice since i join in 6 years. So, offer letter has old name and other increment letters as well.
> 
> What do i do? Others may think these are different companies which is not true.
> 
> HELP please


Submit all the letters as such. Shouldn't cause any issue. 

Can you get this info on company letter head as well from HR? If not, then also no problems. To have peace of mind, you can create a statutory declaration detailing this and can upload.

While adding employment details you can mention these name change details in additional info section of form80/1221


----------



## kv7193

PANZIND said:


> This is from DIBP site. Pls share your understanding of highlighted text. I will share. Mine after hearing yours as don't want to bias.
> Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing. I hadn't come across this before. I can infer two things:

1) I am very much likely to get a direct grant as no CO allocation has been conducted so far

2) This line 'This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date' makes you wonder what their definition of 'allocation date' is exactly, if that makes sense? Surely if they thought my application was incomplete or hard to finalise, they would have sent an commencement e-mail? :/


----------



## Chelsu

Thank you for quick reply.

Do we need to upload offer letter and pf statement as well during visa lodgement?




sharma1981 said:


> Chelsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello seniors,
> 
> I am going to upload documents to apply visa. But i am confused here. My company changed its name twice since i join in 6 years. So, offer letter has old name and other increment letters as well.
> 
> What do i do? Others may think these are different companies which is not true.
> 
> HELP please
> 
> 
> 
> Submit all the letters as such. Shouldn't cause any issue.
> 
> Can you get this info on company letter head as well from HR? If not, then also no problems. To have peace of mind, you can create a statutory declaration detailing this and can upload.
> 
> While adding employment details you can mention these name change details in additional info section of form80/1221
Click to expand...


----------



## AjBee

Folks, are there any threads that can help on next steps after grant? Appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

ajaysbhatia said:


> Folks, are there any threads that can help on next steps after grant? Appreciate it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-

Hi, first many congratulations and all the best for future. You may join section Life in Australia: Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## PANZIND

kv7193 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I hadn't come across this before. I can infer two things:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am very much likely to get a direct grant as no CO allocation has been conducted so far
> 
> 
> 
> 2) This line 'This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date' makes you wonder what their definition of 'allocation date' is exactly, if that makes sense? Surely if they thought my application was incomplete or hard to finalise, they would have sent an commencement e-mail? :/




Did you get commencement email?

Either yes or no, you may be getting it this week itself and definitely next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achalbarla

Gd`day Folks.

Haaapppppyy Days !!!!! :tree:

After short-long killing wait :frusty: finally I got my PR 189.:rockon:
I didn`t apply via any agent and if your case is straight forward you don`t need one.

This forum had been very helpful to all of us, It`s a great community as we are on same boat hence very well understand others situation and do not hesitate to help answering queries.

All the very best to people waiting and Congratulations to those who got their VISA.:clock:
I will be happy to answer your queries,since I am not regular on forum hence please do send me a message if you don`t get my reply.
Below mentioned is my Time line. Not signing out!!!!!
Cheers!!!!!

================================================== ===============
ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer

IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
EOI Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017 (with 75 points)(onshore)
Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017(submitted)
Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
India PCC positive result 15 May 2017 (submitted)
Visa Grant Direct:13 Sept 2017 eace:


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> This is from DIBP site. Pls share your understanding of highlighted text. I will share. Mine after hearing yours as don't want to bias.
> Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have seen this before and as per my understanding-

1. If an application is complete while it was lodged along with all the supporting, it will be processed immediately, which we all have seen here on the forum. This results in DR immediately in a month. In this status will show received till grant come.

2. If an application was lodged and document set was not complete but loaded in full within 2 weeks, immi commencement notification will come. No further documents might be asked and Direct grant might come. In this status will show received till grant comes.

3. If an application is not complete and documents are missing post 2 weeks, CO will ask and status will change to information required, once IP is pressed. Status changes to assessment in progress. Grant depends on details provided by the applicant and how soon it was provided.

For above timelines of specific application and respective grant varies.

The above is also present on DIBP website with a clear flow chart.

This is my personal view, others are welcome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_84

sharma1981 said:


> Submit Form 80 with all known names (use relevant sections to add details about why name changed). There is some section like "Is the applicant known by any other names". Put yes there and detail the stuff. Also, mention this in additional info section of form80.
> Submit a notarized Statutory Declaration confirming all the name changes as well.
> Also, attach marriage certificate (it must have old and new name i guess?)


I have done this already. Form 80 complete with all known names and declaration. But this is not about Form 80. The section which the CO had some issues with she highlighted the same and I corrected that. 
But in PCC she has requested PCC to have all known names. I have checked with my friend who works in PSK. He said it is not possible. Though I have sent a mail to RPO to document their response, as a proof that I tried.


----------



## kv7193

PANZIND said:


> Did you get commencement email?
> 
> Either yes or no, you may be getting it this week itself and definitely next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so 

No commencement e-mail at all btw.


----------



## Amar_84

achalbarla said:


> Gd`day Folks.
> 
> Haaapppppyy Days !!!!! :tree:
> 
> After short-long killing wait :frusty: finally I got my PR 189.:rockon:
> I didn`t apply via any agent and if your case is straight forward you don`t need one.
> 
> This forum had been very helpful to all of us, It`s a great community as we are on same boat hence very well understand others situation and do not hesitate to help answering queries.
> 
> All the very best to people waiting and Congratulations to those who got their VISA.:clock:
> I will be happy to answer your queries,since I am not regular on forum hence please do send me a message if you don`t get my reply.
> Below mentioned is my Time line. Not signing out!!!!!
> Cheers!!!!!
> 
> ================================================== ===============
> ANZSCO 263312| Telecommunications Network Engineer | Professional Engineer
> 
> IELTS Test 08 Oct 2016*
> IELTS Result (6.5) Mid November
> EA Assessment Applied 16 march 2017
> PTE Assessment 27 March 2017
> PTE Result (7.5) 28 March 2017
> EA Assessment Outcome Positive 21 April 2017
> EOI Lodged 189 (75 points ) 22 Apr 2017
> Invitation Date : 26 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge Date: 27 Apr 2017 (with 75 points)(onshore)
> Australia PCC Applied 27 Apr 2017
> Australia PCC Outcome 28 Apr 2017(submitted)
> Medical Check Up 2nd May 2017
> India PCC Applied 2nd May 2017
> India PCC positive result 15 May 2017 (submitted)
> Visa Grant Direct:13 Sept 2017 eace:


Congratulations


----------



## Himadri

June Grants have also started - just checked on Immitracker. Few reported for June today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muanya

Brisbane please let the grant rain from your side too


----------



## az1610

Himadri said:


> June Grants have also started - just checked on Immitracker. Few reported for June today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cant find any of june..a couple of july grants are there...can you tell me username of june applicant?


----------



## Himadri

az1610 said:


> cant find any of june..a couple of july grants are there...can you tell me username of june applicant?




Rohit lobo , lodged 28th June. 190 Vic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Himadri said:


> Rohit lobo , lodged 28th June. 190 Vic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Case 24737


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

Himadri said:


> Case 24737
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you
but all 3 of them are for 190..not 189
i hope next few days we see more of june applicants


----------



## Himadri

az1610 said:


> thank you
> 
> but all 3 of them are for 190..not 189
> 
> i hope next few days we see more of june applicants




Let's expect in next 2 days all of June gets cleared.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Sad part of affairs from Brisbane !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> Let's expect in next 2 days all of June gets cleared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. That's the premise I am holding since Monday. But today's data doesn't make the assumption stronger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## don0786

hello friends, 

I applied for my VISA on 17 Dec 2016, got a CO contact 15th January to submit marriage certificate and i finally submitted the application on February 1st. 
Case is being handled at Adelaide and they have been granting VISA to people with visa application dates of May/June now. Do they follow some process in closing application? I see people from Apr/May getting invited for same skill category and even lesser points then me. Please advise


----------



## PANZIND

don0786 said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I applied for my VISA on 17 Dec 2016, got a CO contact 15th January to submit marriage certificate and i finally submitted the application on February 1st.
> Case is being handled at Adelaide and they have been granting VISA to people with visa application dates of May/June now. Do they follow some process in closing application? I see people from Apr/May getting invited for same skill category and even lesser points then me. Please advise




Points are not much of significance after you get invite. If by now your documentation is complete, you may be getting anytime soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313409

HI Guys,

Those who are waiting for Grant from Brisbane team, Just hang in there. You will be granted.

I used to read these line daily, gave me strength. 

*
"Someone graduated from college at 22 but waited five years before securing a job.

Someone became a CEO at 25 but died at 50.

Someone became a CEO at 50 but lived to 90 years.

Someone is still single,

While another is married with children

Absolutely, everyone in this world works based on their own time zone.

People around you might seem to be ahead of you.

That’s total fine. Some are behind you.

Everyone is running their own race in their own time zone*."

wishing you all the best.

Regards,
Sachin


----------



## Auspr18

Just throwing a hypothesis out there. It is completely unsupported. Just throwing some numbers to give everyone some hope (hopefully)

Some people mentioned that the department must be working towards improving their response/processing time. I think that might be true. I don't know how professional the set up is or if they have a target as to how many applications to process (not grant, just analyse) per day/week. 

But let's say their system throws up grant ready applications to them with some sort of green lighting to them. The ones which have some documents pending are probably highlighted as yellow and the one which have no documents are marked red. So if they had to reduce their processing time, they would pick up all these grant ready (green marked) applications, do their due diligence and issue grants. 

And if we are talking simple averages, then processing applications basis FIFO will not bring the processing time drastically. What will work better in bringing those averages down will be to process applications with a mix of LIFO and FIFO.

So if I allocate half the COs to deal with dated applications (all pending since last year) and half to deal with applications from July (new year) onwards, the processing time would come down be a lot. So if they issued say 50 grants from March and 50 from July/August in September, the processing time for September would be 3-4 months (bang on same as what it was earlier). This in contrast to if they processed only March applications, processing time would be 6 months+.

I am not saying it is fair or it is what is happening. But if the team works as any other organization and their KPI is reducing processing time, this is a valid walk around. 

But there is so much randomness, that each and every one of us who is waiting can be hopeful each day. I think that's a positive way to look at it.

P.S. - LIFO is Last In, First Out (so someone who applied last gets processed first)
FIFO is First In, First Out (vice versa)
KPIs is Key Performance Indicators (what the CO gets evaluated/appraised on at the end of the year)


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> Sad part of affairs from Brisbane !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree! very sad! But, hang in there buddy.. our grants could be coming any day


----------



## raunak

Nmonga32 said:


> jithooos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part of affairs from Brisbane !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! very sad! But, hang in there buddy.. our grants could be coming any day
Click to expand...

Hi, I noticed we have quite similar timelines. I lodged on 15th Feb and I am also disheartened by not seeing my grant even after almost 7 months.

Today my agent said that I can expect a grant within a month or so... Let's see how it goes. Best luck to us









BTW, can someone please answer my question: my wife and I are planning our first child now. If my wife gets pregnant before I get my PR, do I have to notify DIBP? We are planning to for the delivery to happen in Australia so that the child 
automatically gets Australian citizenship. According to my agent, we won't need to notify DIBP but what do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## Rampal

It's been 290 days since I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me within a week on 5th December for PCC, medicals and proof of evidence for relationship with spouse which I provided on 12th December. Since then I am waiting for next CO contact or grant. After considering 9 months of gap I believe CO doesn't need anything from side and will issue grant on one fine day. I am really happy for those who got their grants but at the same time I am losing hope for my case.


----------



## kalkas

Auspr18 said:


> Just throwing a hypothesis out there. It is completely unsupported. Just throwing some numbers to give everyone some hope (hopefully)
> 
> Some people mentioned that the department must be working towards improving their response/processing time. I think that might be true. I don't know how professional the set up is or if they have a target as to how many applications to process (not grant, just analyse) per day/week.
> 
> But let's say their system throws up grant ready applications to them with some sort of green lighting to them. The ones which have some documents pending are probably highlighted as yellow and the one which have no documents are marked red. So if they had to reduce their processing time, they would pick up all these grant ready (green marked) applications, do their due diligence and issue grants.
> 
> And if we are talking simple averages, then processing applications basis FIFO will not bring the processing time drastically. What will work better in bringing those averages down will be to process applications with a mix of LIFO and FIFO.
> 
> So if I allocate half the COs to deal with dated applications (all pending since last year) and half to deal with applications from July (new year) onwards, the processing time would come down be a lot. So if they issued say 50 grants from March and 50 from July/August in September, the processing time for September would be 3-4 months (bang on same as what it was earlier). This in contrast to if they processed only March applications, processing time would be 6 months+.
> 
> I am not saying it is fair or it is what is happening. But if the team works as any other organization and their KPI is reducing processing time, this is a valid walk around.
> 
> But there is so much randomness, that each and every one of us who is waiting can be hopeful each day. I think that's a positive way to look at it.
> 
> P.S. - LIFO is Last In, First Out (so someone who applied last gets processed first)
> FIFO is First In, First Out (vice versa)
> KPIs is Key Performance Indicators (what the CO gets evaluated/appraised on at the end of the year)


Absolutely, I totally agree. Even though we find randomness in the grant but actually that may be what they exactly doing. 
Staying positive, at the end of the day each and every deserving will be granted.


----------



## kalkas

Rampal said:


> It's been 290 days since I lodged my application on 28th November 2016. CO contacted me within a week on 5th December for PCC, medicals and proof of evidence for relationship with spouse which I provided on 12th December. Since then I am waiting for next CO contact or grant. After considering 9 months of gap I believe CO doesn't need anything from side and will issue grant on one fine day. I am really happy for those who got their grants but at the same time I am losing hope for my case.


Your timeline must be an excruciating waiting. I hope and wish all the backlogs would be cleared within Sep.
Have faith we will soon be relived.


----------



## PANZIND

Guys, your grant may hit you anytime soon. Rather than overthinking and trying to predict we can focus on some other things to reduce anxiety. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

raunak said:


> Hi, I noticed we have quite similar timelines. I lodged on 15th Feb and I am also disheartened by not seeing my grant even after almost 7 months.
> 
> Today my agent said that I can expect a grant within a month or so... Let's see how it goes. Best luck to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can someone please answer my question: my wife and I are planning our first child now. If my wife gets pregnant before I get my PR, do I have to notify DIBP? We are planning to for the delivery to happen in Australia so that the child
> automatically gets Australian citizenship. According to my agent, we won't need to notify DIBP but what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi raunak..

Is your case also being handled by Brisbane?

Btw, on what basis did your agent say less than a month. You need to ask him/her this question! Although, i hope his statement turns out to be true for both of us 

Regarding your concern about family planning... Any changes/updates such as this needs to be communicated to DIBP. Your agent is trying to save you the effort of filling another form. 

You may seek advise from senior members of the forum as well. 


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## anupam4life

adithya.avrs said:


> Hello members, After reading some answers in this thread, I had realized that in some of my documents, my Name is different than that of passport. Example, my middle names have been shortened as abbreviations. I am planning to create an affidavit for one and same person and attach to the list of documents.
> Could some one assist me under which section in the attach documents should I attach the affidavit for "One and same person"


Hi Adithya, My name in passport is different than documents.In my documents, it is in abbreviated form.I did not attach any affidavit and got my Visa grant on Monday. i do not have much knowledge, so seniors can confirm on this. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anupam4life

knagelli said:


> Guys - got my grant notification 10 mins ago from GSM Adelaide. It was a direct grant !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anupam4life

ashwanes said:


> By the grace god, we got our grants (spouse, kid)
> 
> Thanks all for support.
> 
> Andrey you save my live by creating immitracker which gives hope everyday by looking other successful grants. Really helped us to keep motivated.
> 
> Also thanks sultan bhai, vikas for addressing my queries.
> 
> Good luck all for grants, It will arrive soon that's for sure. Patience is key here
> 
> PTE-A :- L-71,W-67,S-66,R-68 15/10/2016
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS applied: 23/12/2016
> ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
> EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
> Invitation : 01/03/2017
> PCC: 12/04/2017
> Visa Lodge : 20/04/2017 (189)
> Medical : 29/04/2017
> CO Contact : Direct
> Grant : 13 Sept 2017- Adelaide


Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

*Enquiry*

Please all,

I have two clarifications I need as i have been invited and am preparing to lodge my application;

1. My name on my birth certificate shows only my surname and 1 given name e.g Jackson, Rose while my name on all other documents includes a second given name e.g Jackson, Rose Daisy. is it ok or do I need to do any kind of explanation

2. My husband (secondary applicant) has his surname and 3 given names on his birth certificate e.g Paul John Ralph Reed while on all his other documents, one of the given names which appears first on the birth certificate has been excluded e.g Paul, Ralph Reed. is it ok or do I need to do any kind of explanation

Your kind suggestions/advice will be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## AmazingTiger

Amar_84 said:


> I have done this already. Form 80 complete with all known names and declaration. But this is not about Form 80. The section which the CO had some issues with she highlighted the same and I corrected that.
> But in PCC she has requested PCC to have all known names. I have checked with my friend who works in PSK. He said it is not possible. Though I have sent a mail to RPO to document their response, as a proof that I tried.


Hmm, I am sailing on a similar boat hoping DIBP doesn't send me on this wild goose chase. 

The best recourse that I can think of is submitting a SD from the applicant that India issues PCC based of the passport and the passport name is the only name they are willing to include in the certificate.

The problem I see is consistency on the side of the Indian authorities. I have read on this very thread where someone who got the grant reported that he managed to get Indian PCC with his spouse's maiden name on it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

AmazingTiger said:


> Hmm, I am sailing on a similar boat hoping DIBP doesn't send me on this wild goose chase.
> 
> The best recourse that I can think of is submitting a SD from the applicant that India issues PCC based of the passport and the passport name is the only name they are willing to include in the certificate.
> 
> The problem I see is consistency on the side of the Indian authorities. I have read on this very thread where someone who got the grant reported that he managed to get Indian PCC with his spouse's maiden name on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I guess its the same for FBI Police clearance as well. I am still waiting for FBI clearance, i mentioned name as AAAAAAA BBBBBB CCCCCCCC & AAAAAAA B CCCCCCCC as alias. Not sure if both would be on the FBI mail?

My full name is as below: 

First name: AAAAAAA
Family name : BBBBBB CCCCCCCC

But due to size limitation, on my US State ID, my name has been changed to below:

First name: AAAAAAA
Family name : B CCCCCCCC

Hence my state PCC has the same name AAAAAAA B CCCCCCCC

I really hope this is not an issue as there is no way to include complete name as per my state law.

I did create an immiaccount and mentioned above as Alias (reason other).

********************

I also had a question, will i need India PCC if i have been living outside India since past 12 yrs? I have visited India for <3weeks multiple times but have not lived in India.


----------



## raunak

Nmonga32 said:


> raunak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I noticed we have quite similar timelines. I lodged on 15th Feb and I am also disheartened by not seeing my grant even after almost 7 months.
> 
> Today my agent said that I can expect a grant within a month or so... Let's see how it goes. Best luck to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can someone please answer my question: my wife and I are planning our first child now. If my wife gets pregnant before I get my PR, do I have to notify DIBP? We are planning to for the delivery to happen in Australia so that the child
> automatically gets Australian citizenship. According to my agent, we won't need to notify DIBP but what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi raunak..
> 
> Is your case also being handled by Brisbane?
> 
> Btw, on what basis did your agent say less than a month. You need to ask him/her this question! Although, i hope his statement turns out to be true for both of us
> 
> Regarding your concern about family planning... Any changes/updates such as this needs to be communicated to DIBP. Your agent is trying to save you the effort of filling another form.
> 
> You may seek advise from senior members of the forum as well.
> 
> 
> 9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
> GSM Brisbane
> 18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
> 28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
> Grant: waiting!
Click to expand...

Hi,

My agent quoted that duration on the basis of his experience. However, he has been telling me to expect my Visa in a month since several months. 

According to the CO contact on 25th Feb, my case is being handled by Adelaide but I think I've seen cases where the CO contact was from one office while the grant was from another so not sure how much of a difference it makes.

What's your occupation code btw?

Thanks for your opinion on the pregnancy related question. I tried searching on Google too but couldn't find any reliable information.


----------



## raunak

Requesting input from other seniors and experts:

My wife and I are planning our first child now. If my wife gets pregnant before I get my PR, do I have to notify DIBP? We are planning to for the delivery to happen in Australia so that the child 
automatically gets Australian citizenship. According to my agent, we won't need to notify DIBP but what do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## Saibaba813

*189 visa Grant*

Hi Guys, 

I recd my grant, it was notified to my consultancy yesterday but there was a day delay frm their end to inform me.
I almost lost all my hope n forgot abt this and finally got my grant. 

Pls b positive n patient. Yours is on the way... 

Thanks a ton to this forum 

EOI-Mar 26
Lodged -April 26
Co commence -Jun 13
Grant -September 12.


----------



## AmazingTiger

american_desi said:


> I guess its the same for FBI Police clearance as well. I am still waiting for FBI clearance, i mentioned name as AAAAAAA BBBBBB CCCCCCCC & AAAAAAA B CCCCCCCC as alias. Not sure if both would be on the FBI mail?
> 
> My full name is as below:
> 
> First name: AAAAAAA
> Family name : BBBBBB CCCCCCCC
> 
> But due to size limitation, on my US State ID, my name has been changed to below:
> 
> First name: AAAAAAA
> Family name : B CCCCCCCC
> 
> Hence my state PCC has the same name AAAAAAA B CCCCCCCC
> 
> I really hope this is not an issue as there is no way to include complete name as per my state law.
> 
> I did create an immiaccount and mentioned above as Alias (reason other).
> 
> ********************
> 
> I also had a question, will i need India PCC if i have been living outside India since past 12 yrs? I have visited India for <3weeks multiple times but have not lived in India.


You will need Indian PCC. And to the best of my knowledge, since FBI clearance is done on the basis of bio-metric info and not a simple name search like Indian PCC, your FBI clearance should not raise any red flag with the DIBP.

Also, if you have provided your SSN in your FBI request form, the last 4 digits will be on the PCC you receive from them. That too should lend credibility to the certificate.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

raunak said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent quoted that duration on the basis of his experience. However, he has been telling me to expect my Visa in a month since several months.
> 
> According to the CO contact on 25th Feb, my case is being handled by Adelaide but I think I've seen cases where the CO contact was from one office while the grant was from another so not sure how much of a difference it makes.
> 
> What's your occupation code btw?
> 
> Thanks for your opinion on the pregnancy related question. I tried searching on Google too but couldn't find any reliable information.




Its 233311 (electrical engg)


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## american_desi

AmazingTiger said:


> You will need Indian PCC. And to the best of my knowledge, since FBI clearance is done on the basis of bio-metric info and not a simple name search like Indian PCC, your FBI clearance should not raise any red flag with the DIBP.
> 
> Also, if you have provided your SSN in your FBI request form, the last 4 digits will be on the PCC you receive from them. That too should lend credibility to the certificate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification Tiger, i am glad i asked this question. Because i was under the assumption that I wont need Indian PCC since i am not living in India since past 10 yrs.....

Will get that done from Indian Consulate in NY....my state PCC also was done with Finger printing, i hope that is sufficient for DBIP....And i did provide SSN for FBI PCC.....with current timelines, my FBI clearance is still 2 months away


----------



## AmazingTiger

american_desi said:


> Thanks for the clarification Tiger, i am glad i asked this question. Because i was under the assumption that I wont need Indian PCC since i am not living in India since past 10 yrs.....
> 
> Will get that done from Indian Consulate in NY....my state PCC also was done with Finger printing, i hope that is sufficient for DBIP....And i did provide SSN for FBI PCC.....with current timelines, my FBI clearance is still 2 months away


AFAIK, NY Indian Consulate doesn't issue same day PCC unless the passport was issued thru them. Plan accordingly.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

Auspr18 said:


> But let's say their system throws up grant ready applications to them with some sort of green lighting to them. The ones which have some documents pending are probably highlighted as yellow and the one which have no documents are marked red. So if they had to reduce their processing time, they would pick up all these grant ready (green marked) applications, do their due diligence and issue grants.


Totally agree with you that they put decision ready applications in the system and pick it up for issuing grant at any time because if we look at the huge no of grants recently, I think they dont have enough time and staff to process applications in the same time.

With all awaiting folks with grant letter earliest,


----------



## ashleycrestfall

Hi everyone,

Quick question... I was reviewing my 189 application, and I think I've made an error... Not too sure though.

In question: "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?" i've put in 3 years in past 10 years. I have total of 3 yrs of experience, however, i'm only claiming points for 1 year. My question is: does someone remember the choices that are available there? I remember three: 3 yrs, 5 yrs and 8 yrs. 

I don't remember if there was an option to choose 1 year experience though. I have a feeling that there wasn't (also found this info on other forum, but its back from 2014, so not too sure if it's still relevant.). I am not sure if I did a mistake or I selected that option because there were no more choices available. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## santoshjhawar

Dear All,
Just a quick thought - with the current grant season now that most of applications are being granted until May/June lodgement, I believe in Jun - VISA 189 lodgement would be fairly less as for most of the pro rata occupations, allocated ceilings will be exhausted well before end of apr/beginning of may. 

Considering my example - when i updated EOI in end of may. I had to go for visa 190 as i had to wait for almost 6-7 weeks to get 189 invite. Hopefully we will all get grant soon.

I just provided additional information requested by CO (2nd contact). Fingers crossed. Not optimistic that my application will be picked in this season/week/maybe month/'s. as i had updated yesterday as recent.


----------



## sunil0476

I have provided couple of fomr 1023 and 922 in past few months..can this be the reason for delay?


----------



## parth1310

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question... I was reviewing my 189 application, and I think I've made an error... Not too sure though.
> 
> In question: "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?" i've put in 3 years in past 10 years. I have total of 3 yrs of experience, however, i'm only claiming points for 1 year. My question is: does someone remember the choices that are available there? I remember three: 3 yrs, 5 yrs and 8 yrs.
> 
> I don't remember if there was an option to choose 1 year experience though. I have a feeling that there wasn't (also found this info on other forum, but its back from 2014, so not too sure if it's still relevant.). I am not sure if I did a mistake or I selected that option because there were no more choices available.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just checked on my Immiaccount.

For Australian Employment- you have the following options- <1 yr, 1, 3, 5, 8 yrs. 
For Overseas Employment- you have the following options- <3 yrs, 3, 5, 8 yrs.

If you think you made a mistake, maybe submit a Form 1023 as soon as possible. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf


----------



## ashleycrestfall

parth1310 said:


> Just checked on my Immiaccount.
> 
> For Australian Employment- you have the following options- <1 yr, 1, 3, 5, 8 yrs.
> For Overseas Employment- you have the following options- <3 yrs, 3, 5, 8 yrs.
> 
> If you think you made a mistake, maybe submit a Form 1023 as soon as possible. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf


Thank you so much! Really appreciate that! I'll submit the form just in case


----------



## achalbarla

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question... I was reviewing my 189 application, and I think I've made an error... Not too sure though.
> 
> In question: "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?" i've put in 3 years in past 10 years. I have total of 3 yrs of experience, however, i'm only claiming points for 1 year. My question is: does someone remember the choices that are available there? I remember three: 3 yrs, 5 yrs and 8 yrs.
> 
> I don't remember if there was an option to choose 1 year experience though. I have a feeling that there wasn't (also found this info on other forum, but its back from 2014, so not too sure if it's still relevant.). I am not sure if I did a mistake or I selected that option because there were no more choices available.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can`t remember exactly but I don`t think there is an option as such. 
We just provide the duration of work experience and based on that it calculates the year of exp. and award points. I claimed 1 yr relevant OZ experience.

Br// Achal


----------



## amigos

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question... I was reviewing my 189 application, and I think I've made an error... Not too sure though.
> 
> In question: "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?" i've put in 3 years in past 10 years. I have total of 3 yrs of experience, however, i'm only claiming points for 1 year. My question is: does someone remember the choices that are available there? I remember three: 3 yrs, 5 yrs and 8 yrs.
> 
> I don't remember if there was an option to choose 1 year experience though. I have a feeling that there wasn't (also found this info on other forum, but its back from 2014, so not too sure if it's still relevant.). I am not sure if I did a mistake or I selected that option because there were no more choices available.
> 
> Thanks in advance


What is about your EOI, if you did the same, you should withdraw your application asap to avoid denial because of overclaiming,

Hopefully you didnot,


----------



## Chelsu

Help help help!

Do we need to upload offer letter of company and pf statement while lodging visa 189? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kiran Rajan

*Granted!!!*

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to inform you guys that I received my grant letter this morning at 6am IST for my wife, kid and me.

It was a direct grant after 4.5 months and status changed from Received to Granted.

This forum has been very helpful to get useful information across various topics. It also helps us share the feeling when a fellow member gets a grant. 

One point to highlight for my application: There has been speculation with regards to Onsite employment and how ACS needs to mention the job location . In my case, I had a 1 year stint in UK through IBM but in the RnR, there was no mention of it. hence ACS assessed it as Job Location - India for the whole period. While applying for visa, I mentioned UK details in Form 80 and the last residence I lived. I also submitted UK PCC for the same. There were no issues since I could justify the employment period with the bank statements, pay slip and Form 16 although ACS did not mention Job Location as UK.

Best of luck to everyone looking forward to the grant. I am sure its close.

Timeline:
System Analyst 261112
Lodgement Date - 4 May 2017
Grant Date - 14 Sep 2017


----------



## ashleycrestfall

amigos said:


> What is about your EOI, if you did the same, you should withdraw your application asap to avoid denial because of overclaiming,
> 
> Hopefully you didnot,


EOI is fine. 70 points with 5 points for experience (1 year). It's just the application that I got confused with. I've submitted the form now anyway for incorrect answers just in case. They will see that I'm trying to provide relevant info (even if the option to choose 1 year is not there).


----------



## Shashikv

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question... I was reviewing my 189 application, and I think I've made an error... Not too sure though.
> 
> In question: "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?" i've put in 3 years in past 10 years. I have total of 3 yrs of experience, however, i'm only claiming points for 1 year. My question is: does someone remember the choices that are available there? I remember three: 3 yrs, 5 yrs and 8 yrs.
> 
> I don't remember if there was an option to choose 1 year experience though. I have a feeling that there wasn't (also found this info on other forum, but its back from 2014, so not too sure if it's still relevant.). I am not sure if I did a mistake or I selected that option because there were no more choices available.
> 
> Thanks in advance



You should call them and sort this out ASAP. This might result in outright rejection for over-claiming. Good luck.


----------



## Landcruiser

So, Adelaide clears applicants as late as 11/08 while Brisbane keeps the same ANZSCO waiting for months. Yeah always the argument can be that most complete are cleared first, but no one can prove it. Did not think LUCK has a big role to play in this process.


----------



## PANZIND

Landcruiser said:


> So, Adelaide clears applicants as late as 11/08 while Brisbane keeps the same ANZSCO waiting for months. Yeah always the argument can be that most complete are cleared first, but no one can prove it. Did not think LUCK has a big role to play in this process.




A good deal of Luck element is also there. But it may also depend on the complexity of cases. Atleast what CO considers as complex case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Chelsu said:


> Help help help!
> 
> Do we need to upload offer letter of company and pf statement while lodging visa 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




It definitely helps to showcase the employment and makes your case strong. Recommended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewlneeli

*Got GRANT!*

Hi Guys,

Finally we received our Grant at 7:00 AM Today. It has been a long wait. I encourage everyone to be patient and not be let down when you see people lodged after you receive GRant before ( Try to concentrate in something else).

Time line:
EOI invite: 3rd Jan 2017
Lodged Visa: 12th Feb 2017
CO contact: 18th Feb 2017 { before i could upload all documents. Lesson learnt }BRISBANE
IP pressed: 9th March 2017
VISA Granted: 14th Sept 2017

Everyone here will receive their GRANT! God Bless!.

Regards,


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi Members,

Today I have got a CO contact, asking for PCC from Australian Federal Police for me and my wife. (We have been in Australia in the past on 457 visa).

While applying for PCC- AFP online, there is a requirement to satisfy 100 points based on the documents we have. Given that I was employed there, I could provide documentation for 100 points. However, my wife does not have all such documents (like bank account /utility bills) in her name.

1. Any suggestions what kind of documents can we submit to achieve that 100 points? (Need 30 more).
2. Also what would be the time frame for the reply from AFP?


----------



## Shashikv

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Today I have got a CO contact, asking for PCC from Australian Federal Police for me and my wife. (We have been in Australia in the past on 457 visa).
> 
> While applying for PCC- AFP online, there is a requirement to satisfy 100 points based on the documents we have. Given that I was employed there, I could provide documentation for 100 points. However, my wife does not have all such documents (like bank account /utility bills) in her name.
> 
> 1. Any suggestions what kind of documents can we submit to achieve that 100 points? (Need 30 more).
> 2. Also what would be the time frame for the reply from AFP?


AFP is super quick by evening you will get the response and within a week you will get the letter in your post if you are local. Overseas takes time.


----------



## lowkeylegend

According to immitracker

27 grants for august lodged applicants
12 grants for july lodged applicants
11 grants for june lodged applicants


----------



## Rajnath27

Chelsu said:


> Help help help!
> 
> Do we need to upload offer letter of company and pf statement while lodging visa 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes Of course. If it's your previous company, you also have to upload the relieving letter along with Payslips, Tax Slips, Bank statements highlighting Salary Credits etc

regards,
Raj


----------



## amit4unu

kewlneeli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our Grant at 7:00 AM Today. It has been a long wait. I encourage everyone to be patient and not be let down when you see people lodged after you receive GRant before ( Try to concentrate in something else).
> 
> Time line:
> EOI invite: 3rd Jan 2017
> Lodged Visa: 12th Feb 2017
> CO contact: 18th Feb 2017 { before i could upload all documents. Lesson learnt }BRISBANE
> IP pressed: 9th March 2017
> VISA Granted: 14th Sept 2017
> 
> Everyone here will receive their GRANT! God Bless!.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!!!


----------



## parth1310

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Today I have got a CO contact, asking for PCC from Australian Federal Police for me and my wife. (We have been in Australia in the past on 457 visa).
> 
> While applying for PCC- AFP online, there is a requirement to satisfy 100 points based on the documents we have. Given that I was employed there, I could provide documentation for 100 points. However, my wife does not have all such documents (like bank account /utility bills) in her name.
> 
> 1. Any suggestions what kind of documents can we submit to achieve that 100 points? (Need 30 more).
> 2. Also what would be the time frame for the reply from AFP?


Do you have any document while you were in Australia, which proves her identify? Rent agreement, bond lodgement, dependent card holder of your credit card, etc.

If not upload any foreign documents you have (see last option in Secondary documents list). 

Also, make sure you mention her maiden name (if changed after marriage), and provide evidence for the same- marriage certificate, and an affidavit for name change. AFP PCC should mention both her names.

Finally, just give em a call if you still have doubt about the documents.


----------



## amit4unu

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Today I have got a CO contact, asking for PCC from Australian Federal Police for me and my wife. (We have been in Australia in the past on 457 visa).
> 
> While applying for PCC- AFP online, there is a requirement to satisfy 100 points based on the documents we have. Given that I was employed there, I could provide documentation for 100 points. However, my wife does not have all such documents (like bank account /utility bills) in her name.
> 
> 1. Any suggestions what kind of documents can we submit to achieve that 100 points? (Need 30 more).
> 2. Also what would be the time frame for the reply from AFP?


Options for wife's 100 points:
1. Call up utility company and get her name included - need to wait for the billing cycle to complete to get the next bill 
2. open a bank account (ING Direct) - Need to wait for bank statement to be generated
3. Get her name added to property lease agreement - quick and easy - 25 points


----------



## parth1310

amit4unu said:


> Options for wife's 100 points:
> 1. Call up utility company and get her name included - need to wait for the billing cycle to complete to get the next bill
> 2. open a bank account (ING Direct) - Need to wait for bank statement to be generated
> 3. Get her name added to property lease agreement - quick and easy - 25 points


Seems like he isnt in Australia anymore.


----------



## satish5b8

Chelsu said:


> Help help help!
> 
> Do we need to upload offer letter of company and pf statement while lodging visa 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you have those better you can upload them. If you are uploading more docs related to the Employment, If CO feels that comfort level and wont go for employment verification.

What ever you have you can upload them like:

Company Id card, Bank statement, Appreciation Awards, Promotion Letters, Salary Revisions Letters etc.....


----------



## jaguar123

kewlneeli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our Grant at 7:00 AM Today. It has been a long wait. I encourage everyone to be patient and not be let down when you see people lodged after you receive GRant before ( Try to concentrate in something else).
> 
> Time line:
> EOI invite: 3rd Jan 2017
> Lodged Visa: 12th Feb 2017
> CO contact: 18th Feb 2017 { before i could upload all documents. Lesson learnt }BRISBANE
> IP pressed: 9th March 2017
> VISA Granted: 14th Sept 2017
> 
> Everyone here will receive their GRANT! God Bless!.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats. All the good wishes for your future


----------



## immigrantdxb

*Awaiting Invite!*

Hello Expat Members,

I have applied on 263111(ANZCO code) and have claimed 65 pts on 189 and 70 pts on NSW. With the current positive trend in few Grants - Can some one please highlight, when can i expect EOI invite given my DOE is 8th of Sep 2017.

Appreciate your guidance.


----------



## Sanu Prakash

Good day everyone. I would like to inform you all that I have received my grant yesterday (Sep 13th). I also want to take a moment to thank each and every member in this forum - for your expert opinion, suggestions, guidance and wishes. (You don't know how much it helped me). You guys are truly great. I've seen people who already got their grants still spending time in this forum to answer other's queries, those waiting for their grant for months congratulating the ones who got theirs in a few days, and of course, a lot of wishes to each other. Kindness like this is hard to find these days.

I wish you all speedy grants and a great future ahead. Please find my timeline below.

Points - 70
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Work Experience: 5

ANZSCO Code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
ACS: 27/01/17
IELTS: March 2017
L-8 R-8 W-6.5 S-7
PTE: 10/04/17
L-82 R-84 W-90 S-90
EOI: 22/07/17
PCC: 18/07/17
Invitation:09/08/17
Applied on: 16/08/17
Medical: 22/08/17
Grant: 13/09/17 - Direct - Adelaide
IED: 18/07/18


----------



## satish5b8

Sanu Prakash said:


> Good day everyone. I would like to inform you all that I have received my grant yesterday (Sep 13th). I also want to take a moment to thank each and every member in this forum - for your expert opinion, suggestions, guidance and wishes. (You don't know how much it helped me). You guys are truly great. I've seen people who already got their grants still spending time in this forum to answer other's queries, those waiting for their grant for months congratulating the ones who got theirs in a few days, and of course, a lot of wishes to each other. Kindness like this is hard to find these days.
> 
> I wish you all speedy grants and a great future ahead. Please find my timeline below.
> 
> Points - 70
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> English: 20
> Work Experience: 5
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> ACS: 27/01/17
> IELTS: March 2017
> L-8 R-8 W-6.5 S-7
> PTE: 10/04/17
> L-82 R-84 W-90 S-90
> EOI: 22/07/17
> PCC: 18/07/17
> Invitation:09/08/17
> Applied on: 16/08/17
> Medical: 22/08/17
> Grant: 13/09/17 - Direct - Adelaide
> IED: 18/07/18



Congratulations mate.


----------



## adithya.avrs

parth1310 said:


> Do you have any document while you were in Australia, which proves her identify? Rent agreement, bond lodgement, dependent card holder of your credit card, etc.
> 
> If not upload any foreign documents you have (see last option in Secondary documents list).
> 
> Also, make sure you mention her maiden name (if changed after marriage), and provide evidence for the same- marriage certificate, and an affidavit for name change. AFP PCC should mention both her names.
> 
> Finally, just give em a call if you still have doubt about the documents.


Thanks for the information
I got the below docs. Is it okay?
1. Passport (Inida): 70 points
2. Utility bills- Aus- Both myself and her name included in the bill- 20 points
3. Aadhar card- Foreign documents- 20 points


----------



## sanjeevneo

Got my onshore 189 direct grant today for 261313
Applied on the 30th July


----------



## gurimaan

*Granted !!*

Hello Friends,

Finally i received my grant today. 
I wish very best to all of the folks who have applied.
Keep patience and you will get ur grants.

Timeline

263312 Telecom Network Engineer
10 May 2017 Invitation Received
5 June 2017 Visa lodged
Medical and PCC upload 17 June 2017
Direct Grant 05 Sep 2017

Regards
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## Shashikv

sanjeevneo said:


> Got my onshore 189 direct grant today for 261313
> Applied on the 30th June.


Congratulations


----------



## manujverma

Hello everyone i am very happy to inform you all that me and my wife received our visa grant this morning. It was a long journey of almost 7 months with many moments of frustration and impatience going alongside. But finally the wait is over. Thanks to everyone in this forum who helped me in this journey and thank you GSM Brisbane u finally gave us the much needed grant . All the best to everyone in the forum , may all those waiting get their grants soon


----------



## parth1310

adithya.avrs said:


> Thanks for the information
> I got the below docs. Is it okay?
> 1. Passport (Inida): 70 points
> 2. Utility bills- Aus- Both myself and her name included in the bill- 20 points
> 3. Aadhar card- Foreign documents- 20 points


Should work. If doubtful about Aadhar, call or email them.


----------



## Auspr18

Got our grants this morning. For self and spouse. Details in the signature.

Would like to make 2 comments:
1) Read DIBP website in detail. That is the best resource followed closely by this forum. I say it is the best resource because all said and done, you have to do right by what DIBP wants and expects as they are the ones processing applications. All of us on the forum are just giving opinions and they are stating facts. Do look at this forum as a place to clarify your doubts and learn from people's experiences and to support people in this journey.

2) The process is really random and hence adds to the stress for us all. Even we were worried thinking that we might have missed one document or the other and we had a relatively small waiting period (~3 weeks). I hope you find courage and strength to go through this excruciating period of wait. 

Take care guys. Do PM for any specific queries. Would be glad to help


----------



## Auspr18

raunak said:


> Requesting input from other seniors and experts:
> 
> My wife and I are planning our first child now. If my wife gets pregnant before I get my PR, do I have to notify DIBP? We are planning to for the delivery to happen in Australia so that the child
> automatically gets Australian citizenship. According to my agent, we won't need to notify DIBP but what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!


Not a senior member by any standards but will go with what I stated in my last comment. Do as DIBP recommends. Not the agent. Not this forum. DIBP clearly states that notify us of any change in circumstance. Getting pregnant is a big change. Please notify them. Your agent might be lazy but remind him that what he is doing is wrong. Hopefully Andrey will start the agent rating on immitracker soon. That will show all these lazy bums how to do their job properly!


----------



## vivek_ntm

*Granted!*

Hello friends,

Finally me and my wife received the grant today!

Jobe code: ICT Business Analyst
ITA: 15 March 2017
Visa Lodged : 03 May 2017
Granted: 14 Sep 2017
Direct Grant
CO Team: Adelaide
No Employment verification
No Immi Commencement Email, status changed from Received to Finalised
IED: 17 March 2018

Documents attached:

> Employment :
>> RnR Letter on Company letter head, service certificate from current employer only
>> Tax record for past 6 years (claimed employment for 5 years), Bank statements of all months for past 3 years highlighting salary credit.
>> No Payslips attached
>> Copies of my current and past employment visas (all my claimable experience is based out of Singapore)

>Police Verification:
For me and my wife from Singapore, India, Bahrain, Philippines and Malaysia

> Medicals:
Done before visa lodgement

>Age Proof
>> I did not have birth certificate so attached 10th Marks card, Aadhar card, Letter from Indian Embassy in Singapore endorsing birth date. My wife had birth certificate.

> Education certs
>> All bachelor and Master degree certs and transcripts for me
>> Master degree and transcript for my wife

>English
>> PTE for me
>> Letter from Uni for my wife confirming medium of instruction was english

>Skill Assessment
>> ACS Letter

>Relationship
>> Marriage Cert
>> Dependent visa copy of my wife
>> Passport pages indicating spouse name

Tips:
I had named the files in easy to understand such as primary_passport, spouse_passport etc., which was easy for me to organise and also easy for CO
Do complete all PCC and Medicals before visa lodgement. As we had to get PCC from 5 countries, this was the most tedious task.

I want to thank the members and moderators of this forum for valuable information.
Also thanks to the Immitracker developers, it has been of great help in helping to predict and atleast to get some visibility of application of similar people.

Next steps:
We plan to make our validation trip in Dec.
Planning to make the full move after one year as I need to stay in Job here in Singapore atleast for another one year.

Good Luck to all aspirants and wish you all to get the grants soonest. Congratulations to others who got grants too!


----------



## Shashikv

manujverma said:


> Hello everyone i am very happy to inform you all that me and my wife received our visa grant this morning. It was a long journey of almost 7 months with many moments of frustration and impatience going alongside. But finally the wait is over. Thanks to everyone in this forum who helped me in this journey and thank you GSM Brisbane u finally gave us the much needed grant . All the best to everyone in the forum , may all those waiting get their grants soon



Congratulations.


----------



## jaguar123

Sanu Prakash said:


> Good day everyone. I would like to inform you all that I have received my grant yesterday (Sep 13th). I also want to take a moment to thank each and every member in this forum - for your expert opinion, suggestions, guidance and wishes. (You don't know how much it helped me). You guys are truly great. I've seen people who already got their grants still spending time in this forum to answer other's queries, those waiting for their grant for months congratulating the ones who got theirs in a few days, and of course, a lot of wishes to each other. Kindness like this is hard to find these days.
> 
> I wish you all speedy grants and a great future ahead. Please find my timeline below.
> 
> Points - 70
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> English: 20
> Work Experience: 5
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> ACS: 27/01/17
> 
> 
> IELTS: March 2017
> L-8 R-8 W-6.5 S-7
> PTE: 10/04/17
> L-82 R-84 W-90 S-90
> EOI: 22/07/17
> PCC: 18/07/17
> Invitation:09/08/17
> Applied on: 16/08/17
> Medical: 22/08/17
> Grant: 13/09/17 - Direct - Adelaide
> IED: 18/07/18


Congratulations and have a great future ahead :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Is it just me or Team Brisbane does actually seem a bit more active than usual today????


----------



## Shalia

Hello All,

Visa was logged on 22nd Aug, we got CO assigned yesterday and asked for my medicals and PTE results. My husband is primary applicant I am the secondary. I have submitted them today. By when can i expect an grant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nmonga32

kewlneeli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally we received our Grant at 7:00 AM Today. It has been a long wait. I encourage everyone to be patient and not be let down when you see people lodged after you receive GRant before ( Try to concentrate in something else).
> 
> 
> 
> Time line:
> 
> EOI invite: 3rd Jan 2017
> 
> Lodged Visa: 12th Feb 2017
> 
> CO contact: 18th Feb 2017 { before i could upload all documents. Lesson learnt }BRISBANE
> 
> IP pressed: 9th March 2017
> 
> VISA Granted: 14th Sept 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here will receive their GRANT! God Bless!.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Hey.. many congratulations! Your timeline is pretty similar to mine and my case is also being handled by Brisbane.. Good part is that they havent forgotten us 

Whats the IED given to you?


9 Feb'17: visa lodge, 60 pts, electrical engg
GSM Brisbane
18 Feb'17: CO contact (pcc, medicals, form 80)
28 Mar'17: CO contact (resend PTE scores)
Grant: waiting!


----------



## Kiran Rajan

*Granted!!!*

Hi Friends,

We received the grant today for my wife, kid and me. It was a direct grant after a wait of 4.5 months.

One point to call out in my application:
There was an ambiguity about the job location mentioned in ACS. I had a 1 year stint in UK from IBM but since this was not mentioned in the RnR letter, assessment was done based on this and Job Location was mentioned as India in the assessment for the whole period.
During visa application, I mentioned the UK stint in form 80 and also provided PCC for the same. This did not cause any issues to our application during the visa processing.

Best of luck to those awaiting the grant and I am sure it is around the corner.
Thanks to the forum for creating a platform to share our thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Elated to let you all know that I just got granted.... mail came in at 0643 hours UK time... details in my signature....

Thanks.


----------



## vivek_ntm

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Elated to let you all know that I just got granted.... mail came in at 0643 hours UK time... details in my signature....
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations!


----------



## jaguar123

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Visa was logged on 22nd Aug, we got CO assigned yesterday and asked for my medicals and PTE results. My husband is primary applicant I am the secondary. I have submitted them today. By when can i expect an grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Could be from one week to 1 month, If everything goes fine.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Congrats for the ones who got the grants! Indeed raining grants!

Didn't following the thread for sometime and now too much to catch up 

So have they started picking up CO contacts fro June/July?


----------



## ameyaadate

Hi everyone 

Me and my defacto partner have received our grants today. I have been a silent spectator of this group and would like to thank you each and everyone. Appreciate your help. 

Please find my signature below 
SC 189
Code: Accountant General (221111)
PTE: 89/89/79/90
Skills assessment: 14th June 2017
EOI DOE: 14th June 2017
Invite: 9th August 2017 @75 points 
Lodged visa: 14th August 2017
Received grant: 14th September 2017

Defacto code: 233211 Civil Engineer


----------



## jaguar123

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Congrats for the ones who got the grants! Indeed raining grants!
> 
> Didn't following the thread for sometime and now too much to catch up
> 
> So have they started picking up CO contacts fro June/July?


They are pretty fast. The fasted Grant is Visa lodged on 23 Aug. on immitracker.

Hope you get your Grant soon.


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Happy to see so many grants........

Inline from 22 October 2016 &#55357;&#56884;.

Just waiting...........................


----------



## Rafai

Waiting since May 1st


----------



## sunilgovindan

vivek_ntm said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally me and my wife received the grant today!
> 
> Jobe code: ICT Business Analyst
> ITA: 15 March 2017
> Visa Lodged : 03 May 2017
> Granted: 14 Sep 2017
> Direct Grant
> CO Team: Adelaide
> No Employment verification
> No Immi Commencement Email, status changed from Received to Finalised
> IED: 17 March 2018
> 
> Documents attached:
> 
> > Employment :
> >> RnR Letter on Company letter head, service certificate from current employer only
> >> Tax record for past 6 years (claimed employment for 5 years), Bank statements of all months for past 3 years highlighting salary credit.
> >> No Payslips attached
> >> Copies of my current and past employment visas (all my claimable experience is based out of Singapore)
> 
> >Police Verification:
> For me and my wife from Singapore, India, Bahrain, Philippines and Malaysia
> 
> > Medicals:
> Done before visa lodgement
> 
> >Age Proof
> >> I did not have birth certificate so attached 10th Marks card, Aadhar card, Letter from Indian Embassy in Singapore endorsing birth date. My wife had birth certificate.
> 
> > Education certs
> >> All bachelor and Master degree certs and transcripts for me
> >> Master degree and transcript for my wife
> 
> >English
> >> PTE for me
> >> Letter from Uni for my wife confirming medium of instruction was english
> 
> >Skill Assessment
> >> ACS Letter
> 
> >Relationship
> >> Marriage Cert
> >> Dependent visa copy of my wife
> >> Passport pages indicating spouse name
> 
> Tips:
> I had named the files in easy to understand such as primary_passport, spouse_passport etc., which was easy for me to organise and also easy for CO
> Do complete all PCC and Medicals before visa lodgement. As we had to get PCC from 5 countries, this was the most tedious task.
> 
> I want to thank the members and moderators of this forum for valuable information.
> Also thanks to the Immitracker developers, it has been of great help in helping to predict and atleast to get some visibility of application of similar people.
> 
> Next steps:
> We plan to make our validation trip in Dec.
> Planning to make the full move after one year as I need to stay in Job here in Singapore atleast for another one year.
> 
> Good Luck to all aspirants and wish you all to get the grants soonest. Congratulations to others who got grants too!


Many congratulations Vivek to you and your family !!! . It was so thoughtful of you to post your list of documents here.


----------



## Landcruiser

Help me ! "Finalised" means granted?


----------



## Muanya

Landcruiser said:


> Help me ! "Finalised" means granted?


 Yes


----------



## ojhasuman

Hi guys,

I am happy to share with you that I got my PR granted yesterday.

It was granted from GSM Adelaide office. Please see my signature for more details.

Regards,

Suman


----------



## Muanya

Landcruiser said:


> Help me ! "Finalised" means granted?


 Yes! Check your email for your grant letters... congratulations


----------



## raunak

Auspr18 said:


> raunak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Requesting input from other seniors and experts:
> 
> My wife and I are planning our first child now. If my wife gets pregnant before I get my PR, do I have to notify DIBP? We are planning to for the delivery to happen in Australia so that the child
> automatically gets Australian citizenship. According to my agent, we won't need to notify DIBP but what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a senior member by any standards but will go with what I stated in my last comment. Do as DIBP recommends. Not the agent. Not this forum. DIBP clearly states that notify us of any change in circumstance. Getting pregnant is a big change. Please notify them. Your agent might be lazy but remind him that what he is doing is wrong. Hopefully Andrey will start the agent rating on immitracker soon. That will show all these lazy bums how to do their job properly!
Click to expand...

Thank you for your valuable inputs. I will let DIBP know if my wife is pregnant before the PR comes.

Thanks!

Congratulations to all those who received their grants recently. Gear up for Australia! Hope to see you guys there soon


----------



## manpan18

raunak said:


> Thank you for your valuable inputs. I will let DIBP know if my wife is pregnant before the PR comes.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received their grants recently. Gear up for Australia! Hope to see you guys there soon


I had replied before to a similar query. If you want to have the baby in Australia your wife will have to go through additional medical tests. Update them about change of circumstances and they should guide you.


----------



## vivek_ntm

I forgot to mention that we had submitted Form 80 and Form 1221 for both.



vivek_ntm said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally me and my wife received the grant today!
> 
> Jobe code: ICT Business Analyst
> ITA: 15 March 2017
> Visa Lodged : 03 May 2017
> Granted: 14 Sep 2017
> Direct Grant
> CO Team: Adelaide
> No Employment verification
> No Immi Commencement Email, status changed from Received to Finalised
> IED: 17 March 2018
> 
> Documents attached:
> 
> > Employment :
> >> RnR Letter on Company letter head, service certificate from current employer only
> >> Tax record for past 6 years (claimed employment for 5 years), Bank statements of all months for past 3 years highlighting salary credit.
> >> No Payslips attached
> >> Copies of my current and past employment visas (all my claimable experience is based out of Singapore)
> 
> >Police Verification:
> For me and my wife from Singapore, India, Bahrain, Philippines and Malaysia
> 
> > Medicals:
> Done before visa lodgement
> 
> >Age Proof
> >> I did not have birth certificate so attached 10th Marks card, Aadhar card, Letter from Indian Embassy in Singapore endorsing birth date. My wife had birth certificate.
> 
> > Education certs
> >> All bachelor and Master degree certs and transcripts for me
> >> Master degree and transcript for my wife
> 
> >English
> >> PTE for me
> >> Letter from Uni for my wife confirming medium of instruction was english
> 
> >Skill Assessment
> >> ACS Letter
> 
> >Relationship
> >> Marriage Cert
> >> Dependent visa copy of my wife
> >> Passport pages indicating spouse name
> 
> Tips:
> I had named the files in easy to understand such as primary_passport, spouse_passport etc., which was easy for me to organise and also easy for CO
> Do complete all PCC and Medicals before visa lodgement. As we had to get PCC from 5 countries, this was the most tedious task.
> 
> I want to thank the members and moderators of this forum for valuable information.
> Also thanks to the Immitracker developers, it has been of great help in helping to predict and atleast to get some visibility of application of similar people.
> 
> Next steps:
> We plan to make our validation trip in Dec.
> Planning to make the full move after one year as I need to stay in Job here in Singapore atleast for another one year.
> 
> Good Luck to all aspirants and wish you all to get the grants soonest. Congratulations to others who got grants too!


----------



## manpan18

Landcruiser said:


> Help me ! "Finalised" means granted?


Congratulations?


----------



## raunak

manpan18 said:


> raunak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your valuable inputs. I will let DIBP know if my wife is pregnant before the PR comes.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received their grants recently. Gear up for Australia! Hope to see you guys there soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had replied before to a similar query. If you want to have the baby in Australia your wife will have to go through additional medical tests. Update them about change of circumstances and they should guide you.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro


----------



## KC_R

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you that I got my PR granted yesterday.
> 
> It was granted from GSM Adelaide office. Please see my signature for more details.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Suman


congrats.

btwn is this suman of NEC ??


----------



## mr.mortal

Assessment of experience and qualificatio

Hey Guys ..I have worked into 3 companies earlier..Do I need to take the roles and responsibilities letter from each of them?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Landcruiser said:


> Help me ! "Finalised" means granted?


Wow!! 
Congratulations and best of luck for the future.


Did you contact DIBP recently and if yes what was their reply?


----------



## sumitgupta22

mr.mortal said:


> Assessment of experience and qualificatio
> 
> Hey Guys ..I have worked into 3 companies earlier..Do I need to take the roles and responsibilities letter from each of them?


Yes


----------



## PANZIND

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

jaguar123 said:


> They are pretty fast. The fasted Grant is Visa lodged on 23 Aug. on immitracker.
> 
> Hope you get your Grant soon.



Thanks dude .. I am somehow hopeful that mine is due end of this month or early next week .. to be exact 10-20 days after IP per immitracker trends! :Fingerscrossed: 

I should start stalking AmazingTiger.. timelines are just similar..


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Landcruiser said:


> Help me ! "Finalised" means granted?


Congrats!

Timelines plz ..Aren't u the one with family grants take longer theory? Another myth busted yeah? ound:


----------



## jaguar123

mr.mortal said:


> Assessment of experience and qualificatio
> 
> Hey Guys ..I have worked into 3 companies earlier..Do I need to take the roles and responsibilities letter from each of them?


Yes, If you are claiming points for experience from those companies.


----------



## kv7193

Rafai said:


> Waiting since May 1st


A 'May' case too.


----------



## Rafai

Hopefully next Monday will be May rain


----------



## KC_R

hey guys..can anybody share contact number of DIBP Brisbane??


----------



## Himadri

Finally got it Today at 12:30 pm ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

Himadri said:


> Finally got it Today at 12:30 pm ❤
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great! Congrats!! When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## prdream

Himadri said:


> Finally got it Today at 12:30 pm ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Himadri said:


> Finally got it Today at 12:30 pm ❤
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro...


----------



## Himadri

prdream said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats bro...




Thanks Bhai ! Your analysis have been of great support.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Rafai said:


> Great! Congrats!! When did you lodge your visa?




29tn June . Immi commencement mail on 21st July.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Landcruiser

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Wow!!
> Congratulations and best of luck for the future.
> 
> 
> Did you contact DIBP recently and if yes what was their reply?


Thanks a lot. I can see the grant letters in immiaccount. I could not contact DIBP. Was trying to find ways to reach them via email or phone. But not yet.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

Hello experts,

I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.

I am applying PR for 261313 (Software Engineer).I have got ACS results with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing(15 pts).My PTE scores are above 65+ as of now so i will earn 10 point with it,age (30).Hence i earn total 55 points.Can I apply for EOI in PR190 so i will earn additional 5 points? This will fetch me 60 points as of now,meanwhile I am going to write PTE again to get 79+.Later i can edit my EOI and increase my chances.Atleast on pro rata basis my application will be on top stack right?Is this good approach ? 

What if i get invite with 60 points before i take my second attempt PTE ? still i need to update EOI if i get 79+ marks?

please help me whether I can go for applying EOI - PR190 for now


----------



## Landcruiser

Finally, got the grant for me and family! Was surprised to note that the application was "finalised"after days of opening and closing the account with disappointment. Have been frantically asking my agent to follow up with the CO. We were getting standard responses only. The grant just came today.

My timeline:

Sometime in Apr 2016 thought of PR
26-Jun-2016: IELTS attempted with >7 score, 3 week delay on results due to audit
Financials sorted
30-Aug-2016: MARA Agent engaged
12-Nov-2016: ACS filing complete, positive outcome received in 5 days
24-Nov-2016: EOI created for 189 subclass with 65 points
Kept trying to increase score through PTE attempts
16-Jan-2017: PTE >79 
16-Jan-2017: EOI updated to 75 points
18-Jan-2017: ITA received
08-Feb-2017: Visa lodged
18-Feb-2017: Co contacted agent (From Brisbane)
25-Feb-2017: Medicals completed for all members
06-Mar-2017: Medicals uploaded
25-Mar-2017: PTE score card directly uploaded from Pearsons
Waiting...
More Waiting...
Frustration...
Anxiety...
Then...
14-Sep-2017: Grant (Immiaccount showed status "Finalised")
06-Mar-2018: IED

This is a big decision in my life and I got invested financially and emotionally. The wait was really hard. This forum kept my hope up during this difficult period.

This forum is really rocking and all are very helpful. Wish everyone of you success with your applications soon.


----------



## PANZIND

Landcruiser said:


> Finally, got the grant for me and family! Was surprised to note that the application was "finalised"after days of opening and closing the account with disappointment. Have been frantically asking my agent to follow up with the CO. We were getting standard responses only. The grant just came today.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime in Apr 2016 thought of PR
> 
> 26-Jun-2016: IELTS attempted with >7 score, 3 week delay on results due to audit
> 
> Financials sorted
> 
> 30-Aug-2016: MARA Agent engaged
> 
> 12-Nov-2016: ACS filing complete, positive outcome received in 5 days
> 
> 24-Nov-2016: EOI created for 189 subclass with 65 points
> 
> Kept trying to increase score through PTE attempts
> 
> 16-Jan-2017: PTE >79
> 
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI updated to 75 points
> 
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA received
> 
> 08-Feb-2017: Visa lodged
> 
> 18-Feb-2017: Co contacted agent (From Brisbane)
> 
> 25-Feb-2017: Medicals completed for all members
> 
> 06-Mar-2017: Medicals uploaded
> 
> 25-Mar-2017: PTE score card directly uploaded from Pearsons
> 
> Waiting...
> 
> More Waiting...
> 
> Frustration...
> 
> Anxiety...
> 
> Then...
> 
> 14-Sep-2017: Grant (Immiaccount showed status "Finalised")
> 
> 06-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big decision in my life and I got invested financially and emotionally. The wait was really hard. This forum kept my hope up during this difficult period.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is really rocking and all are very helpful. Wish everyone of you success with your applications soon.




Congratulation. And it is worth every millisecond of waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTAli

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.
> 
> I am applying PR for 261313 (Software Engineer).I have got ACS results with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing(15 pts).My PTE scores are above 65+ as of now so i will earn 10 point with it,age (30).Hence i earn total 55 points.Can I apply for EOI in PR190 so i will earn additional 5 points? This will fetch me 60 points as of now,meanwhile I am going to write PTE again to get 79+.Later i can edit my EOI and increase my chances.Atleast on pro rata basis my application will be on top stack right?Is this good approach ?
> 
> What if i get invite with 60 points before i take my second attempt PTE ? still i need to update EOI if i get 79+ marks?
> 
> please help me whether I can go for applying EOI - PR190 for now


It is very unlikely you'll get an invitation for 261313 at 60 pts. For entire 2016 and still ongoing, the minimum cut-off points for this occupation has been 65 -_as far as I'm aware of_-. 
State nomination won't help much too since most of piling up applicants at 60 pts are queuing against state nomination at 65 pts.

On the other hand, your plan to get 20 pts from PTE is a much better option, as at 70 pts you are very likely to get the invitation the very next round of updating your EOI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

Need one basic info. I have completed my assessment from Engineering Australia for Telecom Engineer(263312) and got an invite for 189 last week. Now since EA has done all the necessary checks will the CO in final stage again be reviewing my employment and can ask for more info if required ?


----------



## KTAli

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need one basic info. I have completed my assessment from Engineering Australia for Telecom Engineer(263312) and got an invite for 189 last week. Now since EA has done all the necessary checks will the CO in final stage again be reviewing my employment and can ask for more info if required ?


Yes, skill assessment and visa processing are separate procedures. 

Employment docs will be validated during visa processing for all cases that are claiming points for employment.
Employment verification differs from a case to another (might/might not happen), depending on how much the CO is satisfied with provided evidence.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

Hi guys,

Just received CO contact an hour ago from Adelaide Team. Apologise for a long message, but it confuses me so I need to give full details here...

Asked for PCC for myself and my partner, which we are currently waiting (applied around 4 weeks ago and the receipt is uploaded). Also, additional employment evidence for myself is required, which is understandable.

What surprised me is that they have requested proof of de facto relationship (even though joint account statement submitted, relationship is registered by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014). This is confusing... 

The email says: "To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the circumstances of your relationship with your partner including: the financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of the persons commitment to each other". And then it says "Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship, this may include:..... , Provide evidence of the nature of your household. Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other."

First question is: do I need to prove ALL that?? It doesn't make any sense why they ask for more proof is relationship is registered as De Facto more than 3 years ago and for all this time he was on my visa with me in AU. I have also included our driver licences which show single address for both, and it is clear that we ARE living together for a loooooong time now...

Also, they asked to provide evidence of functional english for my partner. Look like PTE report did not satisfy them as it was done in Jan 2016 (valid until Jan 2018 though), but from what i can see, now they want reports no more than 12 months old. Doesn't make any sense to me...

If anyone had similar experience, could you please share? Thank you in advance


----------



## KTAli

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just received CO contact an hour ago from Adelaide Team. Apologise for a long message, but it confuses me so I need to give full details here...
> 
> Asked for PCC for myself and my partner, which we are currently waiting (applied around 4 weeks ago and the receipt is uploaded). Also, additional employment evidence for myself is required, which is understandable.
> 
> What surprised me is that they have requested proof of de facto relationship (even though joint account statement submitted, relationship is registered by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014). This is confusing...
> 
> The email says: "To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the circumstances of your relationship with your partner including: the financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of the persons commitment to each other". And then it says "Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship, this may include:..... , Provide evidence of the nature of your household. Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other."
> 
> First question is: do I need to prove ALL that?? It doesn't make any sense why they ask for more proof is relationship is registered as De Facto more than 3 years ago and for all this time he was on my visa with me in AU. I have also included our driver licences which show single address for both, and it is clear that we ARE living together for a loooooong time now...
> 
> Also, they asked to provide evidence of functional english for my partner. Look like PTE report did not satisfy them as it was done in Jan 2016 (valid until Jan 2018 though), but from what i can see, now they want reports no more than 12 months old. Doesn't make any sense to me...
> 
> If anyone had similar experience, could you please share? Thank you in advance


Sorry I cannot be of much help regarding your first inquiry about De Facto relationship proofs.

However, regarding partner's functional English proof, did they explicitly state that reports older than 12 months are not accepted? 
If not, did you send the PTE Score from Pearson's website directly to DIBP? They always ask for it to be able to verify the score report online.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

KTAli said:


> Sorry I cannot be of much help regarding your first inquiry about De Facto relationship proofs.
> 
> However, regarding partner's functional English proof, did they explicitly state that reports older than 12 months are not accepted?
> If not, did you send the PTE Score from Pearson's website directly to DIBP? They always ask for it to be able to verify the score report online.


Here is exactly what it says: "a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing."

And yes, they were sent through


----------



## Panda112

To prove that your partner has a functional english, the test results shouldn't be more than a year old. Maybe that's the case.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

If you are proving that your partner has a competent english or above (6+ IELTS and 50+ PTE), the results can be up to three years old

You said the relationship is registered by NSW, have you sent a copy of registration certificate or something? Also, that is the legal aspect of your relationship. I don't mean to be rude here but just having a common address does not establish the nature of relationship. A joint bank statement and the registration, that's good evidence. Maybe you can send in things that highlights the social aspects (Ranging from Social media posts, wedding invitations and emails addressing both of you as a couple, declarations from your relatives, joint gym registration, insurance mentioning each other as the nominee etc etc)
Relationship Support Letters Examples


ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just received CO contact an hour ago from Adelaide Team. Apologise for a long message, but it confuses me so I need to give full details here...
> 
> Asked for PCC for myself and my partner, which we are currently waiting (applied around 4 weeks ago and the receipt is uploaded). Also, additional employment evidence for myself is required, which is understandable.
> 
> What surprised me is that they have requested proof of de facto relationship (even though joint account statement submitted, relationship is registered by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014). This is confusing...
> 
> The email says: "To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the circumstances of your relationship with your partner including: the financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of the persons commitment to each other". And then it says "Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship, this may include:..... , Provide evidence of the nature of your household. Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other."
> 
> First question is: do I need to prove ALL that?? It doesn't make any sense why they ask for more proof is relationship is registered as De Facto more than 3 years ago and for all this time he was on my visa with me in AU. I have also included our driver licences which show single address for both, and it is clear that we ARE living together for a loooooong time now...
> 
> Also, they asked to provide evidence of functional english for my partner. Look like PTE report did not satisfy them as it was done in Jan 2016 (valid until Jan 2018 though), but from what i can see, now they want reports no more than 12 months old. Doesn't make any sense to me...
> 
> If anyone had similar experience, could you please share? Thank you in advance


----------



## KTAli

ashleycrestfall said:


> Here is exactly what it says: "a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during visa application processing."
> 
> And yes, they were sent through


This is a new to me.
You may refer to DIBP's website:
https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## ashleycrestfall

Panda112 said:


> To prove that your partner has a functional english, the test results shouldn't be more than a year old. Maybe that's the case.
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> If you are proving that your partner has a competent english or above (6+ IELTS and 50+ PTE), the results can be up to three years old
> 
> You said the relationship is registered by NSW, have you sent a copy of registration certificate or something? Also, that is the legal aspect of your relationship. I don't mean to be rude here but just having a common address does not establish the nature of relationship. A joint bank statement and the registration, that's good evidence. Maybe you can send in things that highlights the social aspects (Ranging from Social media posts, wedding invitations and emails addressing both of you as a couple, declarations from your relatives, joint gym registration, insurance mentioning each other as the nominee etc etc)
> Relationship Support Letters Examples


Thanks for your reply. 

Yes, I have provided the actual Relationship registration certificate (original scanned in colour) issued by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014. We have done that ages ago when I was adding him to my Student Visa to join me here. Since that he has always been on my visa, bank account opened in 2014 as well and it shows this date on document from bank. 

I'll gather more documents for sure, it's just a bit weird. I would get it if it were a 1 year relationship or something... I am not sure how to get the evidence of social aspects or some stuff like that and wasn't sure if I need to provide evidence for each entry specified


----------



## ashleycrestfall

KTAli said:


> This is a new to me.
> You may refer to DIBP's website:
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Yeah... Immigration changes stuff too quickly..

Anyway, booked my partner for PTE next week... Has to fly to Adelaide from Sydney for that as Sydney is fully booked out until mid October the earliest:tsk:


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi Members,

I got my first CO contact today(Adelaide). They have sent a checklist of information required. It contains PCC Australia required for Primary and secondary applicants. (We have spent 1 yr in Australia in the past). I have already applied it online and awaiting the PCC letter through post.

Does it mean that CO had gone through all our documents and only considered this as missing?
Will the CO ask all the missing documents at one go or could I get more contacts in future after submitting the required docs?

Any idea how much time would the CO take to look at my application after IP pressed.
From the IMMI tracker I could see only one application got grant after CO contact- lodged on 27-Jul-2017.

Thanks


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi Members,

I got my first CO contact today(Adelaide). They have sent a checklist of information required. It contains PCC Australia required for Primary and secondary applicants. (We have spent 1 yr in Australia in the past). As per the C.O email, I have to submit the required information within 28 days or send correspondence in case of any delays explaining circumstances of the delay.

I have already applied it online and downloaded the receipt/acknowledgement which says that I have applied for PCC Australia. The final PCC letter would be coming through post and may take 2 weeks of time.

In some of the age old posts in this forum, I had come across a similar scenario that occurred to one of the expats. There was a recommendation to send the receipt/acknowledgement to the C.O first. And later after getting the final PCC, we can upload and hit IP button.

Is this a good idea? If yes what is the process to send the receipt/acknowledgment document to the C.O?

Thanks


----------



## pirjoz

Dear All,

I would like to thank every one in this forum. I received my grant today from Brisbane office.

My timeline :

Category: 189 GSM Computer Systems and Network Professional.
Application Lodged : 22nd March 2017
CO query response: 30th April 2017
Visa Grant: 14th September 2017.

Wish you all very best.


----------



## andreyx108b

pirjoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to thank every one in this forum. I received my grant today from Brisbane office.
> 
> My timeline :
> 
> Category: 189 GSM Computer Systems and Network Professional.
> Application Lodged : 22nd March 2017
> CO query response: 30th April 2017
> Visa Grant: 14th September 2017.
> 
> Wish you all very best.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya.avrs

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just received CO contact an hour ago from Adelaide Team. Apologise for a long message, but it confuses me so I need to give full details here...
> 
> Asked for PCC for myself and my partner, which we are currently waiting (applied around 4 weeks ago and the receipt is uploaded). Also, additional employment evidence for myself is required, which is understandable.
> 
> What surprised me is that they have requested proof of de facto relationship (even though joint account statement submitted, relationship is registered by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014). This is confusing...
> 
> The email says: "To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the circumstances of your relationship with your partner including: the financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of the persons commitment to each other". And then it says "Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship, this may include:..... , Provide evidence of the nature of your household. Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other."
> 
> First question is: do I need to prove ALL that?? It doesn't make any sense why they ask for more proof is relationship is registered as De Facto more than 3 years ago and for all this time he was on my visa with me in AU. I have also included our driver licences which show single address for both, and it is clear that we ARE living together for a loooooong time now...
> 
> Also, they asked to provide evidence of functional english for my partner. Look like PTE report did not satisfy them as it was done in Jan 2016 (valid until Jan 2018 though), but from what i can see, now they want reports no more than 12 months old. Doesn't make any sense to me...
> 
> If anyone had similar experience, could you please share? Thank you in advance



Hey, I too had a similar case where case officer asked for pcc for me and my spouse. I applied online and got the receipt. Could you please gyide me how and where to upload this receipt to c.o until i get the pcc in post?


----------



## Panda112

ashleycrestfall said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes, I have provided the actual Relationship registration certificate (original scanned in colour) issued by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014. We have done that ages ago when I was adding him to my Student Visa to join me here. Since that he has always been on my visa, bank account opened in 2014 as well and it shows this date on document from bank.
> 
> I'll gather more documents for sure, it's just a bit weird. I would get it if it were a 1 year relationship or something... I am not sure how to get the evidence of social aspects or some stuff like that and wasn't sure if I need to provide evidence for each entry specified


It's not mandatory to provide evidence of each aspect, but I'm sure CO would like to understand the overall picture. I had linked the sample of statuary declarations. That may be of help too. Others may help you with this.


----------



## KTAli

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got my first CO contact today(Adelaide). They have sent a checklist of information required. It contains PCC Australia required for Primary and secondary applicants. (We have spent 1 yr in Australia in the past). I have already applied it online and awaiting the PCC letter through post.
> 
> Does it mean that CO had gone through all our documents and only considered this as missing?
> Will the CO ask all the missing documents at one go or could I get more contacts in future after submitting the required docs?
> 
> Any idea how much time would the CO take to look at my application after IP pressed.
> From the IMMI tracker I could see only one application got grant after CO contact- lodged on 27-Jul-2017.
> 
> Thanks


_Will the CO ask all the missing documents at one go or could I get more contacts in future after submitting the required docs?_
*Unfortunately, not necessarily at one go.
CO might go back and forth as much as it takes him/her to clear any doubts/finalise all needed evidence. There were cases as well of ppl reporting different COs coming back to their cases with different requests, intermittently.*

_Any idea how much time would the CO take to look at my application after IP pressed._
*I believe this to be unpredictable, again unfortunately.*

Best of luck!


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

KTAli said:


> It is very unlikely you'll get an invitation for 261313 at 60 pts. For entire 2016 and still ongoing, the minimum cut-off points for this occupation has been 65 -_as far as I'm aware of_-.
> State nomination won't help much too since most of piling up applicants at 60 pts are queuing against state nomination at 65 pts.
> 
> On the other hand, your plan to get 20 pts from PTE is a much better option, as at 70 pts you are very likely to get the invitation the very next round of updating your EOI.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Ktali,
Thanks for your response.I am very much aware that I wont get invitation at 60 pts.What I want to know is can I apply EOI with state nomination with 60 pts now and meanwhile if i get >79 in PTE i can update EOI once i file now? I am just asking is this possible ?


----------



## KTAli

ashleycrestfall said:


> Yeah... Immigration changes stuff too quickly..
> 
> Anyway, booked my partner for PTE next week... Has to fly to Adelaide from Sydney for that as Sydney is fully booked out until mid October the earliest:tsk:


I had to take PTE 4 times to finally get the score I needed, 2 of them required flying to another city as the local centre was fully booked for rather lengthy periods.

It's an investment, on all aspects. Hopefully well addressed for all of us.

Good luck!


----------



## KTAli

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Ktali,
> Thanks for your response.I am very much aware that I wont get invitation at 60 pts.What I want to know is can I apply EOI with state nomination with 60 pts now and meanwhile if i get >79 in PTE i can update EOI once i file now? I am just asking is this possible ?


Yes, I did that.
Later, improved my PTE Score --> Updated EOI --> Removed state nomination option in EOI --> Got invite for 189


----------



## abhijitroy21

Landcruiser said:


> Finally, got the grant for me and family! Was surprised to note that the application was "finalised"after days of opening and closing the account with disappointment. Have been frantically asking my agent to follow up with the CO. We were getting standard responses only. The grant just came today.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Sometime in Apr 2016 thought of PR
> 26-Jun-2016: IELTS attempted with >7 score, 3 week delay on results due to audit
> Financials sorted
> 30-Aug-2016: MARA Agent engaged
> 12-Nov-2016: ACS filing complete, positive outcome received in 5 days
> 24-Nov-2016: EOI created for 189 subclass with 65 points
> Kept trying to increase score through PTE attempts
> 16-Jan-2017: PTE >79
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI updated to 75 points
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA received
> 08-Feb-2017: Visa lodged
> 18-Feb-2017: Co contacted agent (From Brisbane)
> 25-Feb-2017: Medicals completed for all members
> 06-Mar-2017: Medicals uploaded
> 25-Mar-2017: PTE score card directly uploaded from Pearsons
> Waiting...
> More Waiting...
> Frustration...
> Anxiety...
> Then...
> 14-Sep-2017: Grant (Immiaccount showed status "Finalised")
> 06-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> This is a big decision in my life and I got invested financially and emotionally. The wait was really hard. This forum kept my hope up during this difficult period.
> 
> This forum is really rocking and all are very helpful. Wish everyone of you success with your applications soon.


Many congratulations buddy! Good luck for the future!


----------



## ashleycrestfall

KTAli said:


> I had to take PTE 4 times to finally get the score I needed, 2 of them required flying to another city as the local centre was fully booked for rather lengthy periods.
> 
> It's an investment, on all aspects. Hopefully well addressed for all of us.
> 
> Good luck!


I actually got my 80s in PTE in Adelaide  Sydney centres are a bit retarded in terms of equipment and it's quality. Flew to Adelaide 5 days after failed 4th attempt in Sydney and got my 80s 

My partner's English doesn't worry me. It's definitely in 50 - 60s at least


----------



## ashleycrestfall

adithya.avrs said:


> Hey, I too had a similar case where case officer asked for pcc for me and my spouse. I applied online and got the receipt. Could you please gyide me how and where to upload this receipt to c.o until i get the pcc in post?


I was asked to provide Overseas PCC that I am currently waiting for since 22 August.

With Australian PCC, they are generally processed within a day. I got mine finalised next day and received by mail around 4 days later.

In "Attach documents" section in your ImmiAccount should be a category "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain". You can upload your receipt under that one, and when you receive your certificate - upload under Character assessment, Evidence of.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Ktali,
> Thanks for your response.I am very much aware that I wont get invitation at 60 pts.What I want to know is can I apply EOI with state nomination with 60 pts now and meanwhile if i get >79 in PTE i can update EOI once i file now? I am just asking is this possible ?


Absolutely, Go ahead!


----------



## az1610

KTAli said:


> I had to take PTE 4 times to finally get the score I needed, 2 of them required flying to another city as the local centre was fully booked for rather lengthy periods.
> 
> It's an investment, on all aspects. Hopefully well addressed for all of us.
> 
> Good luck!


i had to fly to another country..though bit frustrating, it was fun


----------



## az1610

Himadri said:


> Thanks Bhai ! Your analysis have been of great support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


shuaib bhai can you predict my grant date too??


----------



## adithya.avrs

ashleycrestfall said:


> adithya.avrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I too had a similar case where case officer asked for pcc for me and my spouse. I applied online and got the receipt. Could you please gyide me how and where to upload this receipt to c.o until i get the pcc in post?
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked to provide Overseas PCC that I am currently waiting for since 22 August.
> 
> With Australian PCC, they are generally processed within a day. I got mine finalised next day and received by mail around 4 days later.
> 
> In "Attach documents" section in your ImmiAccount should be a category "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain". You can upload your receipt under that one, and when you receive your certificate - upload under Character assessment, Evidence of.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the response. Should I press information provided button after uploading the receipt or after uploading the certificate?


----------



## kalkas

ojhasuman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you that I got my PR granted yesterday.
> 
> It was granted from GSM Adelaide office. Please see my signature for more details.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Suman


La derai badai cha Ojha Ji...All the best!


----------



## Kiran Rajan

Granted!!!!

Hello everyone

We received the grant for my wife , kid and me this morning . It was a direct grant and I saw the email first thing as I opened my eyes. 

One point I would like to call out in my application: There is an ambiguity around the job location in ACS assessment. I had a stint of 1 year in UK but this was not mentioned in my ACS letter as Job location since the RnR from company didn't contain these details. Hence the whole period was assessed with my base location India.

During visa processing, I had submitted Form 80 with the Uk details along with PCC from UK. The bank statement I provided detailed the Indian salary credit for the UK period since I received my salary in India and perdiem in UK.

Finally, best of luck to everyone awaiting their grant and be rest assured it is around the corner.

Timeline:
System analyst 261112
Visa lodged : 3May 2017
Grant Date : 14Sep 2017(status change from received to granted)
IED : Mar 2018


----------



## Kiran Rajan

Thanks to this forum and immitracker I was able to cool my nerves and also track the approximate date of grant
Very useful indeed.


----------



## dfrancis

Kiran Rajan said:


> Granted!!!!
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> We received the grant for my wife , kid and me this morning . It was a direct grant and I saw the email first thing as I opened my eyes.
> 
> One point I would like to call out in my application: There is an ambiguity around the job location in ACS assessment. I had a stint of 1 year in UK but this was not mentioned in my ACS letter as Job location since the RnR from company didn't contain these details. Hence the whole period was assessed with my base location India.
> 
> During visa processing, I had submitted Form 80 with the Uk details along with PCC from UK. The bank statement I provided detailed the Indian salary credit for the UK period since I received my salary in India and perdiem in UK.
> 
> Finally, best of luck to everyone awaiting their grant and be rest assured it is around the corner.
> 
> Timeline:
> System analyst 261112
> Visa lodged : 3May 2017
> Grant Date : 14Sep 2017(status change from received to granted)
> IED : Mar 2018


Congratulations Kiran.
God bless


----------



## chvarma80

Kiran Rajan said:


> Granted!!!!
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> We received the grant for my wife , kid and me this morning . It was a direct grant and I saw the email first thing as I opened my eyes.
> 
> One point I would like to call out in my application: There is an ambiguity around the job location in ACS assessment. I had a stint of 1 year in UK but this was not mentioned in my ACS letter as Job location since the RnR from company didn't contain these details. Hence the whole period was assessed with my base location India.
> 
> During visa processing, I had submitted Form 80 with the Uk details along with PCC from UK. The bank statement I provided detailed the Indian salary credit for the UK period since I received my salary in India and perdiem in UK.
> 
> Finally, best of luck to everyone awaiting their grant and be rest assured it is around the corner.
> 
> Timeline:
> System analyst 261112
> Visa lodged : 3May 2017
> Grant Date : 14Sep 2017(status change from received to granted)
> IED : Mar 2018


Congratulations

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiran Rajan

Thanks a lot


----------



## aamer.gr81

Guys a silly question I am filling my Form-80 i have the following doubts

1. At the beginning of the for its written " Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. I am typing my application as its a editable pdf. 
Shall i write using normal english format like or the complete form should be in CAPITALS ??

2. I have numerous overseas trips for business to different countries ranging from 2 days to 4 weeks in one stretch staying in hotels.
Shall i write all these details in the address history ??
I am mentioning my international movement in travel history.
I am based in Abu Dhabi and will be mentioning my flat details for the proof of address.

Please advise


----------



## PANZIND

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys a silly question I am filling my Form-80 i have the following doubts
> 
> 1. At the beginning of the for its written " Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS. I am typing my application as its a editable pdf.
> Shall i write using normal english format like or the complete form should be in CAPITALS ??
> 
> 2. I have numerous overseas trips for business to different countries ranging from 2 days to 4 weeks in one stretch staying in hotels.
> Shall i write all these details in the address history ??
> I am mentioning my international movement in travel history.
> I am based in Abu Dhabi and will be mentioning my flat details for the proof of address.
> 
> Please advise




I have typed form 80 on PDF with proper case only. However capitals will be more compliant. 

I have mentioned all entry and exit to india and countries I have visited for each trip. With address details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

PANZIND said:


> I have typed form 80 on PDF with proper case only. However capitals will be more compliant.
> 
> I have mentioned all entry and exit to india and countries I have visited for each trip. With address details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother i have 106 entries in travel history.....
Do I have mention them in address history as well ?? Since all are official trips I know the names of the hotels i stayed in but it will be quite tedious though


----------



## PANZIND

aamer.gr81 said:


> Brother i have 106 entries in travel history.....
> 
> Do I have mention them in address history as well ?? Since all are official trips I know the names of the hotels i stayed in but it will be quite tedious though




106 will be high number. You may use extra annexure sheet. I understand it's tedious but worth it. I had close 20 entries only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis

aamer.gr81 said:


> Brother i have 106 entries in travel history.....
> Do I have mention them in address history as well ?? Since all are official trips I know the names of the hotels i stayed in but it will be quite tedious though


Aamer

That's a great positive. Since all were official trips you have the duration and the names of the hotels.

It is quite tedious, but I would suggest putting each and every one of them in Form 80.
I had an issue since I had left my previous firm that I had made umpteen number of trips and since I left the firm, I had no clue on the places I stayed.
My agent who was dealing with an Air-Hostess had mentioned all the details in an excel sheet and had attached that as well.

Tedious, but definitely doable


----------



## pjason86

Hi
I am a BE - Mechanical Engineer. Also done Masters (ME - Mechanical).
I am Software Engineer by Profession. I have applied for 261313.
My Points are 65.

IELTS : 10 pts
ACS (Done) : 10 Years + 
However, the ACS assessment does not mention about Degree evaluation.
My ACS was firstly rejected and then I had applied through RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) at ACS. ACS results are successful. 

EOI Submitted : 03-Aug 2017

Can some one please help me.
Will my degree certificates scan copies will be Good if I get invite? 
Or I have to go ahead & get my degree evaluation done some where else.

Did not find answer to this query.
Experts - please help.


----------



## dfrancis

pjason86 said:


> Hi
> I am a BE - Mechanical Engineer. Also done Masters (ME - Mechanical).
> I am Software Engineer by Profession. I have applied for 261313.
> My Points are 65.
> 
> IELTS : 10 pts
> ACS (Done) : 10 Years +
> However, the ACS assessment does not mention about Degree evaluation.
> My ACS was firstly rejected and then I had applied through RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) at ACS. ACS results are successful.
> 
> EOI Submitted : 03-Aug 2017
> 
> Can some one please help me.
> Will my degree certificates scan copies will be Good if I get invite?
> Or I have to go ahead & get my degree evaluation done some where else.
> 
> Did not find answer to this query.
> Experts - please help.


Jason

As far as I know, once you get a positive assessment, the degree certificate and the semester wise certificates ( all attached into one single file) should be good to go.
I had read previously on the forum that, once you get an invite what they would look at is more regarding the authenticity and truthfulness.

Would leave to more senior members to add/correct.

However, I must be frank while saying that I did not understand what you meant by getting the degree evaluation done elsewhere. It would be great if you could clarify.

One more advice- 65 pointers, trust me it's going to be waiting period.
You must have read and contemplated, but your case would be fast-tracked if you can get another 10 points on the English scores. I see that you have attempted the IELTS, did you try giving the PTE? With 75, you should get an invite in the next round itself.

You just have to update the EOI


----------



## aamer.gr81

dfrancis said:


> Aamer
> 
> That's a great positive. Since all were official trips you have the duration and the names of the hotels.
> 
> It is quite tedious, but I would suggest putting each and every one of them in Form 80.
> I had an issue since I had left my previous firm that I had made umpteen number of trips and since I left the firm, I had no clue on the places I stayed.
> My agent who was dealing with an Air-Hostess had mentioned all the details in an excel sheet and had attached that as well.
> 
> Tedious, but definitely doable


@Dfrancis, PANZIND,

As the response from the experienced people is overwhelmingly to mention that in the address history I will do so. 
Thanks for the suggestion.
I will do it...... Will eat up most part of my weekend though, but worth the time to avoid additional CO contact and delay in the process.
With the present trend where Direct grants are raining hope for a drop to fall on all of us and would do everything for it......
Thanks guys


----------



## lowkeylegend

Does anzsco code have an impact on application processing?

I see on immitracker that there has only been one grant for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) since may till now.


----------



## Panda112

lowkeylegend said:


> Does anzsco code have an impact on application processing?
> 
> I see on immitracker that there has only been one grant for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) since may till now.


Occupation shouldn't impact processing time after lodging visa.

1- immitracker represents only 5-10% of the total data.
2- one grant means it's still moving, why just that one, why not others?
3- since may the number of grants was pretty low itself which has just started to catch up now.
4- maybe less number of people lodged visa application in 263111 because the occupation ceiling was already reached and no invitation sent after may???(just Guessing)


----------



## nc.kiran

*261313 with 60 points for 189 Visa*

Hi Guys,

I have 60 points & I submitted the EOI on 10-Feb-2017. I have not got an invite yet,
Anybody here with 60 points who got an invite?


----------



## bdlodlo

Hey guys;

I got grant today for Visa 189, electrical engineer. Thanks to everyone whose active in this group,, i wasnt active but the information i got here was very much helpful


ANZSCO Code: 233311

IELTS : L 7.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7 
EA MSA : 16th February 2017
Points : 60
EOI submitted on: 18th February 2017

Invitation Received:21st February 2017

Date of Visa Application:24th April 2017
Grant: 14th September 2017


----------



## lowkeylegend

Panda112 said:


> Occupation shouldn't impact processing time after lodging visa.
> 
> 1- immitracker represents only 5-10% of the total data.
> 2- one grant means it's still moving, why just that one, why not others?
> 3- since may the number of grants was pretty low itself which has just started to catch up now.
> 4- maybe less number of people lodged visa application in 263111 because the occupation ceiling was already reached and no invitation sent after may???(just Guessing)


I have applied under 263111, so i was trying to see the grant trend for this code with 5-10% data available on immitracker. 

lol i am just waiting impatiently and trying to guesstimate my grant or co contact.


----------



## RUIS

Hi All,

Really happy to let you all know that I received Direct Grant today after 25 days of visa lodge.
Thanks to everyone on the Forum who post really helpful insights, I never felt lost in the process of doing this all by myself. Thanks again and wish everyone the best of luck for future!!

My timelines in my signature...


----------



## dfrancis

Congrats RUIS.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

az1610 said:


> shuaib bhai can you predict my grant date too??


Hey bro, I can only analyze data available in ImmiTracker. That too won't be much helpful for individual cases as it can only predict the general trend. But I can give it a shot none the less


----------



## Five56

pjason86 said:


> Hi
> I am a BE - Mechanical Engineer. Also done Masters (ME - Mechanical).
> I am Software Engineer by Profession. I have applied for 261313.
> My Points are 65.
> 
> IELTS : 10 pts
> ACS (Done) : 10 Years +
> However, the ACS assessment does not mention about Degree evaluation.
> My ACS was firstly rejected and then I had applied through RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) at ACS. ACS results are successful.
> 
> EOI Submitted : 03-Aug 2017
> 
> Can some one please help me.
> Will my degree certificates scan copies will be Good if I get invite?
> Or I have to go ahead & get my degree evaluation done some where else.
> 
> Did not find answer to this query.
> Experts - please help.



Hi,

I also have a Degree in Mechanical Engineering and had applied for ANZSCO CODE:	261313 Software Engineer.

As ACS does not mention anything related to our Education in the Skill Assessment Letter. We have to apply for "POINTS TEST ADVISORY LETTER" from VETASSESS to claim points for our education.

Please note this is a must to claim points for education with Degree NOT Closely related to the nominated occupation.

See the below URL for more Information on how to apply for Points Test Advice:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice

All the Best.


----------



## Five56

Hi All,

I received the GRANT yesterday (14th Sep 2017).

My sincere thanks to this forum and its members for all the invaluable information shared.

I pray and wish all a speedy grant.

Thank You.

My Timeline:

---------------------------------------------
*ANZSCO CODE*:	261313 Software Engineer
*VISA*: 189
*POINTS*: 70
---------------------------------------------
*PTE 1ST ATMPT*:	11th Nov 2016 (secured 65+ in all modules)
*ACS SKILL ASSM*:	14th Dec 2016
*VETASSESS*: 25th January (Points Test Advise for education as I have 
Degree in Mechanical Engg)
*PTE 2ND ATMPT*:	6th May 2017 (secured 80+ in all modules)
*EOI DOE*: 9th May 2017
*PCC*: 22nd June 2017
*PRE MEDICALS*: 12th July 2017
*INVITATION*: 26th July 2017
*VISA Lodg*e: 27th July 2017
*DOCS UPLODED*:	28th July (all docs expect the following mentioned)
9th Aug - International Travel Visa Stamping
28th Aug - Joint Bank Account Statement (Joint account = 
myself+wife)
*GRANT*: 14th Sep 2017 (*DIRECT*)
*IED*: 22 June 2018

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kubaza

if you have postponed your army, would you need to upload a document about it?

postpone document is not discharge paper or a completed military service record.

am i wrong?


----------



## Phattu_tota

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Elated to let you all know that I just got granted.... mail came in at 0643 hours UK time... details in my signature....
> 
> Thanks.


Heartiest wishes buddy.


----------



## ameyaadate

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just received CO contact an hour ago from Adelaide Team. Apologise for a long message, but it confuses me so I need to give full details here...
> 
> 
> 
> Asked for PCC for myself and my partner, which we are currently waiting (applied around 4 weeks ago and the receipt is uploaded). Also, additional employment evidence for myself is required, which is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> What surprised me is that they have requested proof of de facto relationship (even though joint account statement submitted, relationship is registered by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014). This is confusing...
> 
> 
> 
> The email says: "To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the circumstances of your relationship with your partner including: the financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of the persons commitment to each other". And then it says "Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship, this may include:..... , Provide evidence of the nature of your household. Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other."
> 
> 
> 
> First question is: do I need to prove ALL that?? It doesn't make any sense why they ask for more proof is relationship is registered as De Facto more than 3 years ago and for all this time he was on my visa with me in AU. I have also included our driver licences which show single address for both, and it is clear that we ARE living together for a loooooong time now...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, they asked to provide evidence of functional english for my partner. Look like PTE report did not satisfy them as it was done in Jan 2016 (valid until Jan 2018 though), but from what i can see, now they want reports no more than 12 months old. Doesn't make any sense to me...
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone had similar experience, could you please share? Thank you in advance




Hi 

Living together necessarily doesn’t mean that you are in a relationship, to be be proved as a defacto couple make sure you have joined your bank account. 
You need to show that you guys handle the expenses together like rent, bills, and join utilities etc. 
we also had joined our insurance, and filled our taxes as a couple to show the financial reliability on each other. 

All these things are necessary, only the relationship certificate won’t suffice

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit4unu

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Really happy to let you all know that I received Direct Grant today after 25 days of visa lodge.
> Thanks to everyone on the Forum who post really helpful insights, I never felt lost in the process of doing this all by myself. Thanks again and wish everyone the best of luck for future!!
> 
> My timelines in my signature...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## amit4unu

Five56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the GRANT yesterday (14th Sep 2017).
> 
> My sincere thanks to this forum and its members for all the invaluable information shared.
> 
> I pray and wish all a speedy grant.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> *ANZSCO CODE*:	261313 Software Engineer
> *VISA*: 189
> *POINTS*: 70
> ---------------------------------------------
> *PTE 1ST ATMPT*:	11th Nov 2016 (secured 65+ in all modules)
> *ACS SKILL ASSM*:	14th Dec 2016
> *VETASSESS*: 25th January (Points Test Advise for education as I have
> Degree in Mechanical Engg)
> *PTE 2ND ATMPT*:	6th May 2017 (secured 80+ in all modules)
> *EOI DOE*: 9th May 2017
> *PCC*: 22nd June 2017
> *PRE MEDICALS*: 12th July 2017
> *INVITATION*: 26th July 2017
> *VISA Lodg*e: 27th July 2017
> *DOCS UPLODED*:	28th July (all docs expect the following mentioned)
> 9th Aug - International Travel Visa Stamping
> 28th Aug - Joint Bank Account Statement (Joint account =
> myself+wife)
> *GRANT*: 14th Sep 2017 (*DIRECT*)
> *IED*: 22 June 2018
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


Congratulations


----------



## Expatdown

kewlneeli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally we received our Grant at 7:00 AM Today. It has been a long wait. I encourage everyone to be patient and not be let down when you see people lodged after you receive GRant before ( Try to concentrate in something else).
> 
> Time line:
> EOI invite: 3rd Jan 2017
> Lodged Visa: 12th Feb 2017
> CO contact: 18th Feb 2017 { before i could upload all documents. Lesson learnt }BRISBANE
> IP pressed: 9th March 2017
> VISA Granted: 14th Sept 2017
> 
> Everyone here will receive their GRANT! God Bless!.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,
What exactly is "IP pressed"?
I did'nt see any "IP" button in immiaccount?

Cheers


----------



## Panda112

Expatdown said:


> Hi,
> What exactly is "IP pressed"?
> I did'nt see any "IP" button in immiaccount?
> 
> Cheers


It's information provided button. It'll be visible when CO requests additional info and pressed after the info is provided.


----------



## Expatdown

Panda112 said:


> It's information provided button. It'll be visible when CO requests additional info and pressed after the info is provided.


Great, thanks


----------



## vboy

Hi Guys,

Are grant Emails only issued by DIBP at the start of the business day or are they also issued at different times, throughout the day?


----------



## PANZIND

vboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Are grant Emails only issued by DIBP at the start of the business day or are they also issued at different times, throughout the day?




People get it different times. As I understand it's not batch process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

When do they clear pending backlogs?
Million dollar question????

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
CO team : Adelaide


----------



## vboy

I believe so too. Waiting eagerly. Thanks~


----------



## dan_ayo

*Visa Application*

G'day guys,

I am currently in the process of submitting my 189 visa application. I have all my points claimed documents ready to be attached and I am just wondering if there are any other forms or documents I'll need to provide later on.

I've heard about form 1221 and 80 but I'm not sure if they are applicable to 189 visas. Can anyone who has gone through this process advice on what forms they submitted with their application. I'm looking to submit all required documents with my online application in order to hasten my application process.

Thanks, any response would be much appreciated.


----------



## kv7193

sara26 said:


> When do they clear pending backlogs?
> Million dollar question????
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI points : 70
> Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
> First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
> Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
> Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
> CO team : Adelaide


A billion or trillion dollar question actually  
Fingers crossed it's being done now


----------



## dan_ayo

*Visa Application*

G'day guys,

I am currently in the process of submitting my 189 visa application. I have all my points claimed documents ready to be attached and I am just wondering if there are any other forms or documents I'll need to provide later on.

I've heard about form 1221 and 80 but I'm not sure if they are applicable to 189 visas. Can anyone who has gone through this process advice on what forms they submitted with their application. I'm looking to submit all required documents with my online application in order to hasten my application process.


----------



## jeiganesh

*Status changed from Received to Grant After 4 months of waiting.. Hope all will get Grant in this Golden September.... *


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

hi

can someone please help? 

I applying for 189 visa, and wanted to upload form 80. can i fill it all, and print it out, sign it and upload? is this how normally it is done?

i see fee posts where people have used some software to make pdf, and add last page signed.

please help.


----------



## jeiganesh

Hi seniors please advise me...

my passport is going to Expire in 2020, may i renew my passport and enter inside Australia or just enter there? will it not affect my PR validity in Aus based on my passport validity? 

Normally in here, Singapore will give visa based on your Passport validity. if your employer give 3 years visa but your passport have only 1 year validity then you will get 1 year visa. 
so i dont want to reduce my PR validity in Aus coz of my passport. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kv7193

sara26 said:


> When do they clear pending backlogs?
> Million dollar question????
> 
> My timeline
> Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI points : 70
> Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
> First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
> Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
> Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
> CO team : Adelaide


A billion or trillion dollar question actually  
Fingers crossed it's being done now


----------



## pjason86

Hi

I am in the same situation.
Applied for 261313 Software Engineer

BE Mechanical
Working in IT

I have logged my EOI on Aug 08.

Can I have your India Number please.

Need guidance on VetAssess assessment.

My ACS Experience Assessment is Successful

Some one told that I won't need Education Assessment

However, post referring Expat Forum Itane to know Education Assessment will be must.

Can you please help me what process and option you selected just to go ahead with Education Assessment.

Also how much time it takes.

You can reach me on my email pjason86 at gmail


----------



## PANZIND

Usual routine of last couple of week was broken today. I received the Golden Mail which landed my inbox and wiped off the anxiety and patience induced stress. I thought of writing a detailed post, which I will, but have to travel next two days. Will detail on the forum about it. 

And guys.... believe me that every millisecond of wait and patience is worth it. Being happy & positive is the way not for waiting for visa but life. 

Best wishes for fellows awaiting visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

Hi, you can take print out of the page where sign is needed, sign it and then merge the remaining pages with this signed page. 

I used pdf combine utility to merge them.




pawanpreet_kaur said:


> hi
> 
> can someone please help?
> 
> I applying for 189 visa, and wanted to upload form 80. can i fill it all, and print it out, sign it and upload? is this how normally it is done?
> 
> i see fee posts where people have used some software to make pdf, and add last page signed.
> 
> please help.


----------



## kv7193

PANZIND said:


> Usual routine of last couple of week was broken today. I received the Golden Mail which landed my inbox and wiped off the anxiety and patience induced stress. I thought of writing a detailed post, which I will, but have to travel next two days. Will detail on the forum about it.
> 
> And guys.... believe me that every millisecond of wait and patience is worth it. Being happy & positive is the way not for waiting for visa but life.
> 
> Best wishes for fellows awaiting visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats  Looking forward to reading your detailed post later on. Enjoy


----------



## kv7193

jeiganesh said:


> Hi seniors please advise me...
> 
> my passport is going to Expire in 2020, may i renew my passport and enter inside Australia or just enter there? will it not affect my PR validity in Aus based on my passport validity?
> 
> Normally in here, Singapore will give visa based on your Passport validity. if your employer give 3 years visa but your passport have only 1 year validity then you will get 1 year visa.
> so i dont want to reduce my PR validity in Aus coz of my passport.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I am pretty sure it doesn't matter. All PRs are given for 5 years regardless of your passport validity. Just need to let DIBP know new new passport details closer to the time. That's all.


----------



## chvarma80

ashleycrestfall said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just received CO contact an hour ago from Adelaide Team. Apologise for a long message, but it confuses me so I need to give full details here...
> 
> Asked for PCC for myself and my partner, which we are currently waiting (applied around 4 weeks ago and the receipt is uploaded). Also, additional employment evidence for myself is required, which is understandable.
> 
> What surprised me is that they have requested proof of de facto relationship (even though joint account statement submitted, relationship is registered by NSW Births Deaths and Marriages back in 2014). This is confusing...
> 
> The email says: "To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the circumstances of your relationship with your partner including: the financial aspects of the relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the nature of the persons commitment to each other". And then it says "Provide evidence of the financial aspects of your relationship, this may include:..... , Provide evidence of the nature of your household. Provide evidence of the social aspects of your relationship. Provide evidence of the nature of your commitment to each other."
> 
> First question is: do I need to prove ALL that?? It doesn't make any sense why they ask for more proof is relationship is registered as De Facto more than 3 years ago and for all this time he was on my visa with me in AU. I have also included our driver licences which show single address for both, and it is clear that we ARE living together for a loooooong time now...
> 
> Also, they asked to provide evidence of functional english for my partner. Look like PTE report did not satisfy them as it was done in Jan 2016 (valid until Jan 2018 though), but from what i can see, now they want reports no more than 12 months old. Doesn't make any sense to me...
> 
> If anyone had similar experience, could you please share? Thank you in advance


It is clearly mentioned that for partner English skills, PTE/IELTS reports are need to be below 1 year old in the dibp website, however, I don't understand the logic, I too had to go for letter from college for my wife.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> hi
> 
> can someone please help?
> 
> I applying for 189 visa, and wanted to upload form 80. can i fill it all, and print it out, sign it and upload? is this how normally it is done?
> 
> i see fee posts where people have used some software to make pdf, and add last page signed.
> 
> please help.




You can type, print, sign and scan. I did the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> Usual routine of last couple of week was broken today. I received the Golden Mail which landed my inbox and wiped off the anxiety and patience induced stress. I thought of writing a detailed post, which I will, but have to travel next two days. Will detail on the forum about it.
> 
> And guys.... believe me that every millisecond of wait and patience is worth it. Being happy & positive is the way not for waiting for visa but life.
> 
> Best wishes for fellows awaiting visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great! Congratulations buddy. See you in Aus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

Himadri said:


> Great! Congratulations buddy. See you in Aus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. Are you all set?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Got my Grant y day,ITD July 2018. Planning make initial visit soon. Move next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvashisht

Congratulations Landcruiser....we both kind of share the same timeline and your grant has restored my faith in DIBP and sooner or later I will see my grant too...though mine is with GSM Adelaide, I thought it will bit quicker...let see how it goes in coming week...All the best for your future as an Aussie...




Landcruiser said:


> Finally, got the grant for me and family! Was surprised to note that the application was "finalised"after days of opening and closing the account with disappointment. Have been frantically asking my agent to follow up with the CO. We were getting standard responses only. The grant just came today.
> ......
> This forum is really rocking and all are very helpful. Wish everyone of you success with your applications soon.


Regards,
Bhupesh vashisht


----------



## amit4unu

*Grant received*

Received grant today. Thanks to the forum and Immitracker.
Will post detailed email soon!!!


----------



## amit4unu

Himadri said:


> Got my Grant y day,ITD July 2018. Planning make initial visit soon. Move next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## amit4unu

PANZIND said:


> Usual routine of last couple of week was broken today. I received the Golden Mail which landed my inbox and wiped off the anxiety and patience induced stress. I thought of writing a detailed post, which I will, but have to travel next two days. Will detail on the forum about it.
> 
> And guys.... believe me that every millisecond of wait and patience is worth it. Being happy & positive is the way not for waiting for visa but life.
> 
> Best wishes for fellows awaiting visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sumitgupta22

Landcruiser said:


> Finally, got the grant for me and family! Was surprised to note that the application was "finalised"after days of opening and closing the account with disappointment. Have been frantically asking my agent to follow up with the CO. We were getting standard responses only. The grant just came today.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Sometime in Apr 2016 thought of PR
> 26-Jun-2016: IELTS attempted with >7 score, 3 week delay on results due to audit
> Financials sorted
> 30-Aug-2016: MARA Agent engaged
> 12-Nov-2016: ACS filing complete, positive outcome received in 5 days
> 24-Nov-2016: EOI created for 189 subclass with 65 points
> Kept trying to increase score through PTE attempts
> 16-Jan-2017: PTE >79
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI updated to 75 points
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA received
> 08-Feb-2017: Visa lodged
> 18-Feb-2017: Co contacted agent (From Brisbane)
> 25-Feb-2017: Medicals completed for all members
> 06-Mar-2017: Medicals uploaded
> 25-Mar-2017: PTE score card directly uploaded from Pearsons
> Waiting...
> More Waiting...
> Frustration...
> Anxiety...
> Then...
> 14-Sep-2017: Grant (Immiaccount showed status "Finalised")
> 06-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> This is a big decision in my life and I got invested financially and emotionally. The wait was really hard. This forum kept my hope up during this difficult period.
> 
> This forum is really rocking and all are very helpful. Wish everyone of you success with your applications soon.


Congratulations


----------



## Himadri

amit4unu said:


> Congratulations




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

amit4unu said:


> Received grant today. Thanks to the forum and Immitracker.
> 
> Will post detailed email soon!!!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

amit4unu said:


> Received grant today. Thanks to the forum and Immitracker.
> Will post detailed email soon!!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Himadri said:


> Got my Grant y day,ITD July 2018. Planning make initial visit soon. Move next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Thanks buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Landcruiser said:


> Finally, got the grant for me and family! Was surprised to note that the application was "finalised"after days of opening and closing the account with disappointment. Have been frantically asking my agent to follow up with the CO. We were getting standard responses only. The grant just came today.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Sometime in Apr 2016 thought of PR
> 26-Jun-2016: IELTS attempted with >7 score, 3 week delay on results due to audit
> Financials sorted
> 30-Aug-2016: MARA Agent engaged
> 12-Nov-2016: ACS filing complete, positive outcome received in 5 days
> 24-Nov-2016: EOI created for 189 subclass with 65 points
> Kept trying to increase score through PTE attempts
> 16-Jan-2017: PTE >79
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI updated to 75 points
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA received
> 08-Feb-2017: Visa lodged
> 18-Feb-2017: Co contacted agent (From Brisbane)
> 25-Feb-2017: Medicals completed for all members
> 06-Mar-2017: Medicals uploaded
> 25-Mar-2017: PTE score card directly uploaded from Pearsons
> Waiting...
> More Waiting...
> Frustration...
> Anxiety...
> Then...
> 14-Sep-2017: Grant (Immiaccount showed status "Finalised")
> 06-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> This is a big decision in my life and I got invested financially and emotionally. The wait was really hard. This forum kept my hope up during this difficult period.
> 
> This forum is really rocking and all are very helpful. Wish everyone of you success with your applications soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanu90

Hello experts

Am I seeing it correct that in this week the departent is issuing around 50 grants on a daily basis??

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Am I seeing it correct that in this week the departent is issuing around 50 grants on a daily basis??
> 
> Thanks


What you see on the treacker is about 10% of real numbers, so if reported 70 then 700 and so on.


----------



## sumitgupta22

RUIS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Really happy to let you all know that I received Direct Grant today after 25 days of visa lodge.
> Thanks to everyone on the Forum who post really helpful insights, I never felt lost in the process of doing this all by myself. Thanks again and wish everyone the best of luck for future!!
> 
> My timelines in my signature...


Congratulations Bro


----------



## amit4unu

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Am I seeing it correct that in this week the departent is issuing around 50 grants on a daily basis??
> 
> Thanks


400+ grants in Sep'17 as per immitracker, looks like backlog clearance is the target


----------



## sumitgupta22

jeiganesh said:


> *Status changed from Received to Grant After 4 months of waiting.. Hope all will get Grant in this Golden September.... *


mubaraka jeiganesh bhai


----------



## sumitgupta22

dan_ayo said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> I am currently in the process of submitting my 189 visa application. I have all my points claimed documents ready to be attached and I am just wondering if there are any other forms or documents I'll need to provide later on.
> 
> I've heard about form 1221 and 80 but I'm not sure if they are applicable to 189 visas. Can anyone who has gone through this process advice on what forms they submitted with their application. I'm looking to submit all required documents with my online application in order to hasten my application process.


Form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory theoretically, but has been asked by CO in almost all cases. So, it is advisable to upload these docs upfront.


----------



## sumitgupta22

jeiganesh said:


> Hi seniors please advise me...
> 
> my passport is going to Expire in 2020, may i renew my passport and enter inside Australia or just enter there? will it not affect my PR validity in Aus based on my passport validity?
> 
> Normally in here, Singapore will give visa based on your Passport validity. if your employer give 3 years visa but your passport have only 1 year validity then you will get 1 year visa.
> so i dont want to reduce my PR validity in Aus coz of my passport.
> 
> Thanks in advance


There is no such thing in Australia. Its a PR not a regular work/tourist visa. You can renew your passport later.


----------



## sumitgupta22

PANZIND said:


> Usual routine of last couple of week was broken today. I received the Golden Mail which landed my inbox and wiped off the anxiety and patience induced stress. I thought of writing a detailed post, which I will, but have to travel next two days. Will detail on the forum about it.
> 
> And guys.... believe me that every millisecond of wait and patience is worth it. Being happy & positive is the way not for waiting for visa but life.
> 
> Best wishes for fellows awaiting visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Panzind


----------



## sumitgupta22

Himadri said:


> Got my Grant y day,ITD July 2018. Planning make initial visit soon. Move next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratz... Update your signature


----------



## sumitgupta22

amit4unu said:


> Received grant today. Thanks to the forum and Immitracker.
> Will post detailed email soon!!!


Congratulations Amit


----------



## sunilgovindan

Himadri said:


> Got my Grant y day,ITD July 2018. Planning make initial visit soon. Move next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Himadri and wish you all the best !! Why is your signature still playing the sad fiddle :lol::lol:


----------



## Himadri

sunilgovindan said:


> Congratulations Himadri and wish you all the best !! Why is your signature still playing the sad fiddle :lol::lol:




Thanks buddy, will change it now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra

It's my applications B'DAY today... Just turned 1 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Gbatra said:


> It's my applications B'DAY today... Just turned 1
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hopefully it will stop growing soon!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Himadri said:


> Got my Grant y day,ITD July 2018. Planning make initial visit soon. Move next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate on your grant ! All the best in your endeavors.

Congratulations to others as well who made it today. Cheers.


----------



## AmazingTiger

kv7193 said:


> I am pretty sure it doesn't matter. All PRs are given for 5 years regardless of your passport validity. Just need to let DIBP know new new passport details closer to the time. That's all.


At the risk of sounding pedantic, the PR granted is for a lifetime. For the first 5 years the PR holder has the privilege to enter and exit Australia multiple times. After the 5 years a PR holder is free to leave at any point or continue living in Australia but if he/she chooses to exit Australia then to return to Australia the PR holder will need a Resident Return VISA.

If the PR holder does not meet the criteria for a RRV he/she effectively loses residency.


----------



## Himadri

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations mate on your grant ! All the best in your endeavors.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to others as well who made it today. Cheers.




Thanks Buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cypher123

*received our grants letters today*

We got our Grant letters today.
Me, Wife and two kids.

Very Happy...Thank you all and good luck friends who all are waiting for grants and i hope everyone will get there grants sooooooooooooooon.....


----------



## Mannath

*Grant received*

Hi friends,

Am super happy to inform you all the me and family(wifeey and kiddoo) got grant today.
Not able to type anything at this moment will get back soon.

Thanks everyone on this forum in supporting,guiding and being a big source to look up to during this process.

I wish everyone who are waiting for the grant to get a speed grant.

Thanks all

Pradeep


----------



## Ash144

Hi guys. I got CO contact from Adelaide team this afternoon and requested partner's skill assessment. I am such a jerk I don't know how could I forgot to upload it with other docs. Anyway I have just uploaded it and my status changed from "Received" to "Assessment in progress" after pressing information provided button. Could anybody tell me how much time does it take to get grant after CO contact? Should I call them for acknowledgment?


----------



## aniththomas

chvarma80 said:


> It is clearly mentioned that for partner English skills, PTE/IELTS reports are need to be below 1 year old in the dibp website, however, I don't understand the logic, I too had to go for letter from college for my wife.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




Is it? I did my PTE in October 2015 and my partner in December 2015 and we lodged our visa on 16 August. Should I upload our University Transcript that states our Medium was English?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shashikv

Guys I received my grant together with my wife and daughter's on 13 Sep. The address mentioned for me is current Australian address but for me and my Daughter it is showing last address of our home country, although they are here with me. Is there anything I need to do ?


----------



## manpan18

Landcruiser said:


> Finally, got the grant for me and family! Was surprised to note that the application was "finalised"after days of opening and closing the account with disappointment. Have been frantically asking my agent to follow up with the CO. We were getting standard responses only. The grant just came today.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Sometime in Apr 2016 thought of PR
> 26-Jun-2016: IELTS attempted with >7 score, 3 week delay on results due to audit
> Financials sorted
> 30-Aug-2016: MARA Agent engaged
> 12-Nov-2016: ACS filing complete, positive outcome received in 5 days
> 24-Nov-2016: EOI created for 189 subclass with 65 points
> Kept trying to increase score through PTE attempts
> 16-Jan-2017: PTE >79
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI updated to 75 points
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA received
> 08-Feb-2017: Visa lodged
> 18-Feb-2017: Co contacted agent (From Brisbane)
> 25-Feb-2017: Medicals completed for all members
> 06-Mar-2017: Medicals uploaded
> 25-Mar-2017: PTE score card directly uploaded from Pearsons
> Waiting...
> More Waiting...
> Frustration...
> Anxiety...
> Then...
> 14-Sep-2017: Grant (Immiaccount showed status "Finalised")
> 06-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> This is a big decision in my life and I got invested financially and emotionally. The wait was really hard. This forum kept my hope up during this difficult period.
> 
> This forum is really rocking and all are very helpful. Wish everyone of you success with your applications soon.


Congrats! Happy for you!


----------



## manpan18

Himadri said:


> Got my Grant y day,ITD July 2018. Planning make initial visit soon. Move next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## manpan18

PANZIND said:


> Usual routine of last couple of week was broken today. I received the Golden Mail which landed my inbox and wiped off the anxiety and patience induced stress. I thought of writing a detailed post, which I will, but have to travel next two days. Will detail on the forum about it.
> 
> And guys.... believe me that every millisecond of wait and patience is worth it. Being happy & positive is the way not for waiting for visa but life.
> 
> Best wishes for fellows awaiting visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy


----------



## manpan18

amit4unu said:


> Received grant today. Thanks to the forum and Immitracker.
> Will post detailed email soon!!!


Congrats


----------



## amit4unu

Shashikv said:


> Guys I received my grant together with my wife and daughter's on 13 Sep. The address mentioned for me is current Australian address but for me and my Daughter it is showing last address of our home country, although they are here with me. Is there anything I need to do ?


I don't think you need to do anything regarding the address.

Check Visa details @ VEVO - https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)

Location should be onsite and Visa Status: In Effect 

It is the same case with me, dependent address is as per the passport (Offshore/home country), but VEVO status is "In Effect"


----------



## sanu90

Hello experts

I lodged 189 visa application on 10th of september 2017 and today i got an email from skill select and after login skill select I could see in the correspondence that my EOI has been suspended since I have lodged the visa.

I just want to know if its normal to receive such an email and does it have any link with my 189 visa processing. Can it be inferred that my application is undergoing processing?

Thanks


----------



## Himadri

manpan18 said:


> Congrats




Thanks buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I lodged 189 visa application on 10th of september 2017 and today i got an email from skill select and after login skill select I could see in the correspondence that my EOI has been suspended since I have lodged the visa.
> 
> I just want to know if its normal to receive such an email and does it have any link with my 189 visa processing. Can it be inferred that my application is undergoing processing?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it is normal. Once you have lodged your VISA, your EOI will be suspended. And when you VISA is granted, it will be deleted from the system.


----------



## altaf2203

Hi All,

Can anyone plz suggest me the thread/forums which will be useful for moving to Australia?


----------



## altaf2203

*Moving to Australia after grant*

Hi All,

Can anyone plz suggest me the thread/forums which will be useful for moving to Australia?


----------



## grsr

*Friends details in Form 80*

Hello Friends,

I am filling Form 80 right now. I have couple of friends in Australia, but not in continuous touch. Is it compulsory to provide contact details.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



grsr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am filling Form 80 right now. I have couple of friends in Australia, but not in continuous touch. Is it compulsory to provide contact details.


It is better if you don't mention anything about them. I don't think there is any advantage of that.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

*Clarification needed*

Hello experts,

I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.

I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assessment.
So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 years overseas experience,
provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November skill select automatically evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or 
again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here.


----------



## Shashikv

amit4unu said:


> I don't think you need to do anything regarding the address.
> 
> Check Visa details @ VEVO - https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo)
> 
> Location should be onsite and Visa Status: In Effect
> 
> It is the same case with me, dependent address is as per the passport (Offshore/home country), but VEVO status is "In Effect"


Thanks I checked the location is onshore. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Aakriti

Hi People,

I am posting this query for a friend and any inputs would be highly appreciated:

As per her ACS document her work exp details:

1st Company's Start Date:01/11
1st Company's End Date:06/16
5 years & 5 months

2nd Company's Start Date:06/16
2nd Company's End Date:06/17
1 year and 0 month

Also its stated in ACS document that the employment after Jan 2013 will be considered to equate to work of a Software Eng (261313) of the ANZSCO code.

P.S.-On filing EOI she used the same start and end dates as-is without deducting the 2 years.


However when she filed her EOI(189) she got 10 marks for her experience but she's in doubt because if we deduct 2 years as per ACS guidelines she should be getting 5 marks since her relevant exp would be less than 5(after deducting first 2 years).

What should be her next step, does she needs to contact someone to get the marks corrected in her EOI because this might cause a problem in the future or rather its not her fault and EOI calculation was done automatically and she can sit back and relax and give an explanation when asked for.

Please clarify here that there has been no changes in this year after July to the way the points are calculated.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Landcruiser

bvashisht said:


> Congratulations Landcruiser....we both kind of share the same timeline and your grant has restored my faith in DIBP and sooner or later I will see my grant too...though mine is with GSM Adelaide, I thought it will bit quicker...let see how it goes in coming week...All the best for your future as an Aussie...
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh vashisht


Thanks Bhupesh. You will surely get it soon.


----------



## grsr

*Employment and deputation*



chvarma80 said:


> It is better if you don't mention anything about them. I don't think there is any advantage of that.


Hello all,

I have a query on mentioning Employment. My employer's office (as per the letter head and registered address) is located in one country. Whereas, my job locations are different from this. While filling employment history, do I fill the address of my job or that of my employer ? Please advise.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



grsr said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a query on mentioning Employment. My employer's office (as per the letter head and registered address) is located in one country. Whereas, my job locations are different from this. While filling employment history, do I fill the address of my job or that of my employer ? Please advise.


It is better to mention your official address as per your employment records and in additional records mention other job locations.

This is my understanding, and let others also respond.


----------



## abhijitroy21

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I lodged 189 visa application on 10th of september 2017 and today i got an email from skill select and after login skill select I could see in the correspondence that my EOI has been suspended since I have lodged the visa.
> 
> I just want to know if its normal to receive such an email and does it have any link with my 189 visa processing. Can it be inferred that my application is undergoing processing?
> 
> Thanks


Yes mate this is the normal process - nothing to worry about.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I lodged 189 visa application on 10th of september 2017 and today i got an email from skill select and after login skill select I could see in the correspondence that my EOI has been suspended since I have lodged the visa.
> 
> I just want to know if its normal to receive such an email and does it have any link with my 189 visa processing. Can it be inferred that my application is undergoing processing?
> 
> Thanks


This is usual business. Whenever Visa is lodged, EOI gets suspended. No need to worry about.


----------



## kalkas

Over the Moon!
Finally,after 6 months of exasperating wait we (Me and My better half) received most awaited mail. A golden One!

Thank you everyone in this forum for sharing ideas and information, and helping each other.

Wish you everyone awaiting for the speedy grant. Good luck Guys.!
_
Details in Signature_


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Aakriti said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I am posting this query for a friend and any inputs would be highly appreciated:
> 
> As per her ACS document her work exp details:
> 
> 1st Company's Start Date:01/11
> 1st Company's End Date:06/16
> 5 years & 5 months
> 
> 2nd Company's Start Date:06/16
> 2nd Company's End Date:06/17
> 1 year and 0 month
> 
> Also its stated in ACS document that the employment after Jan 2013 will be considered to equate to work of a Software Eng (261313) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> P.S.-On filing EOI she used the same start and end dates as-is without deducting the 2 years.
> 
> 
> However when she filed her EOI(189) she got 10 marks for her experience but she's in doubt because if we deduct 2 years as per ACS guidelines she should be getting 5 marks since her relevant exp would be less than 5(after deducting first 2 years).
> 
> What should be her next step, does she needs to contact someone to get the marks corrected in her EOI because this might cause a problem in the future or rather its not her fault and EOI calculation was done automatically and she can sit back and relax and give an explanation when asked for.
> 
> Please clarify here that there has been no changes in this year after July to the way the points are calculated.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You should only enter the experience as per ACS assessment, prior to that you need to put as not claiming/irrelevant.
You will be in soup if you got the invite with this false information, your application for VISA will be rejected and your fee will be forfeited.
You should immediately update the EOI as per ACS assessment, when points got decreased your date of effect will be changed, hence there will be no problems.


----------



## jaguar123

kalkas said:


> Over the Moon!
> Finally,after 6 months of exasperating wait we (Me and My better half) received most awaited mail. A golden One!
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for sharing ideas and information, and helping each other.
> 
> Wish you everyone awaiting for the speedy grant. Good luck Guys.!
> _
> Details in Signature_


Congrats Dear.


----------



## prdream

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello everyone... I applied visa on 16 feb n co contacted me on 28 feb and replied back same day.... Today after 7 months i got a AHC call for job duties n other basic information.... Any idea how long it will take more.. I heard from few member that it nomaally takes 2-3 months for grant Ahc call


Wat were the questions asked in the Call? How much time it took. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalkas

jaguar123 said:


> Congrats Dear.


Thank you dear..
best of luck for the grant..


----------



## manpan18

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.
> 
> I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assessment.
> So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 years overseas experience,
> provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November skill select automatically evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or
> again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here.


If you left the end date of your current employment as blank then eoi will automatically calculate the points. If neither your employer not your designation changes till you get the invite then you don't need to do anything. Just make sure you are able to prove that. For example, a latest salary slip that shows that. ACS again is not needed.


----------



## jaguar123

kalkas said:


> Over the Moon!
> Finally,after 6 months of exasperating wait we (Me and My better half) received most awaited mail. A golden One!
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for sharing ideas and information, and helping each other.
> 
> Wish you everyone awaiting for the speedy grant. Good luck Guys.!
> _
> Details in Signature_


Congrats Dear.


----------



## Vemulurin

Is there any thread to share suggestions for people moving to Melbourne in Jan 2018?


----------



## grsr

kalkas said:


> Over the Moon!
> Finally,after 6 months of exasperating wait we (Me and My better half) received most awaited mail. A golden One!
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for sharing ideas and information, and helping each other.
> 
> Wish you everyone awaiting for the speedy grant. Good luck Guys.!
> _
> Details in Signature_


Congratulations. I would like to if the IED is based on the PCC date ?


----------



## kalkas

Vemulurin said:


> Is there any thread to share suggestions for people moving to Melbourne in Jan 2018?


This could be helpful. Please check this out.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1244841-making-first-entry-melbourne.html

Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## kalkas

grsr said:


> Congratulations. I would like to if the IED is based on the PCC date ?


Thanks.
Yes. The IED exactly in one year from PCC issued date.


----------



## aks80

Hows everyone that's been waiting for months and missed the September grants hurricane handling it? 

Oh, and congrats to all those who got it. Especially the ones that got it within weeks of lodging. I wonder how that feels


----------



## Panda112

aks80 said:


> Hows everyone that's been waiting for months and missed the September grants hurricane handling it?
> 
> Oh, and congrats to all those who got it. Especially the ones that got it within weeks of lodging. I wonder how that feels


Not so good my friend. Don't ask.

Congrats to those who got it. Hopefully we'll get it soon too.


----------



## yasir99m

*AHC verificaiton*



Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello everyone... I applied visa on 16 feb n co contacted me on 28 feb and replied back same day.... Today after 7 months i got a AHC call for job duties n other basic information.... Any idea how long it will take more.. I heard from few member that it nomaally takes 2-3 months for grant Ahc call


Hi Navdeep,
There is no definitive time line for this people got grant after AHC verification after 2-3 months and in some cases like mine i am waiting from 7 month with no update from dibp since verification complete silence. so best of luck hopefully it should be done quickly as September has been v good so far in terms of grants issued.

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## Himadri

Panda112 said:


> Not so good my friend. Don't ask.
> 
> Congrats to those who got it. Hopefully we'll get it soon too.




I feel , September grant flood will make everyone wet, just little bit more patience friends.

I know how it feels, having gone through the grind, but I am sure you are shortly going to get it within this hurricane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Panda112 said:


> Not so good my friend. Don't ask.
> 
> Congrats to those who got it. Hopefully we'll get it soon too.


Amen to that brother. What I have known and now experienced is that its better to be part of the herd than be an outlier.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

manpan18 said:


> If you left the end date of your current employment as blank then eoi will automatically calculate the points. If neither your employer not your designation changes till you get the invite then you don't need to do anything. Just make sure you are able to prove that. For example, a latest salary slip that shows that. ACS again is not needed.


Hi,

Thanks for your response ,I just want to know if i am planning to shift current company may be in january ,but in same roles and responsibilties , 
then do i need to re-evaluate ACS paying again or just proofs during Visa application stage which demonstrates my claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter, statuaory declaration of new company is enough?

I need to get 5 pts for occupation, thatswhy i am planning to shift post december. But will make this any problem during visa filing?


----------



## don0786

Ask me the feeling mates. logged int he case in Dec last year and final response to CO submitted on Feb 1st. 8th month waiting and still thinking what the IED date would i get. There's hardly any time left to complete a year


----------



## sharma1981

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response ,I just want to know if i am planning to shift current company may be in january ,but in same roles and responsibilties ,
> then do i need to re-evaluate ACS paying again or just proofs during Visa application stage which demonstrates my claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter, statuaory declaration of new company is enough?
> 
> I need to get 5 pts for occupation, thatswhy i am planning to shift post december. But will make this any problem during visa filing?


I didnt get what you mean by below?
_*I need to get 5 pts for occupation, thatswhy i am planning to shift post december.*_

If you shift job, then you need to re-assess. If you stay in same job then not needed. Just leave employment "To Date" blank in EOI


----------



## KTAli

aamer.gr81 said:


> Brother i have 106 entries in travel history.....
> Do I have mention them in address history as well ?? Since all are official trips I know the names of the hotels i stayed in but it will be quite tedious though


You don't need to mention short trips addresses.
An residence address is where you'd live and receive correspondences and mail.

I mentioned only my permanent residential addresses in Q18, while listing my entire travel history in Q19 and got granted without a single question raised.

Hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## KTAli

Conveying delightful news!
My family unit and I got granted today.

Details of my journey are in my signature.
I as well had my case on Immitracker updated.

Thank you everyone and good luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

KTAli said:


> Conveying delightful news!
> My family unit and I got granted today.
> 
> Details of my journey are in my signature.
> I as well had my case on Immitracker updated.
> 
> Thank you everyone and good luck!


Congratulations


----------



## manpan18

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response ,I just want to know if i am planning to shift current company may be in january ,but in same roles and responsibilties ,
> then do i need to re-evaluate ACS paying again or just proofs during Visa application stage which demonstrates my claimed experience by payslips, bank statements , Service letter, statuaory declaration of new company is enough?
> 
> I need to get 5 pts for occupation, thatswhy i am planning to shift post december. But will make this any problem during visa filing?


No problem. Since in November your points will get updated and you will still be in the same job/role. Although I would recommend that you get a freshly dated roles and responsibilities letter when you leave the company. ACS would not be required. New company you can declare but not claim points.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

yasir99m said:


> Hi Navdeep,
> There is no definitive time line for this people got grant after AHC verification after 2-3 months and in some cases like mine i am waiting from 7 month with no update from dibp since verification complete silence. so best of luck hopefully it should be done quickly as September has been v good so far in terms of grants issued.
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


hey bro, your CO contact was from Team Brisbane or Team Adelaide??


----------



## manuks007

This question is to those of you who are waiting from last year or from Jan or Feb. Did you guys try to contact the CO or DIBP? What was their response?


----------



## kv7193

manuks007 said:


> This question is to those of you who are waiting from last year or from Jan or Feb. Did you guys try to contact the CO or DIBP? What was their response?


I second that. I would like you know what the responses are


----------



## kv7193

aks80 said:


> Hows everyone that's been waiting for months and missed the September grants hurricane handling it?
> 
> Oh, and congrats to all those who got it. Especially the ones that got it within weeks of lodging. I wonder how that feels


Getting more anxious every day. I don't think the September Hurricane is finished yet. Two more weeks to go...  

What about you?


----------



## dan_ayo

sumitgupta22 said:


> Form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory theoretically, but has been asked by CO in almost all cases. So, it is advisable to upload these docs upfront.


Thanks


----------



## Vemulurin

kalkas said:


> This could be helpful. Please check this out.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1244841-making-first-entry-melbourne.html
> 
> Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


Thank You


----------



## jaguar123

What are the forums to be searched after getting the Grant


----------



## binjoep

KTAli said:


> Conveying delightful news!
> My family unit and I got granted today.
> 
> Details of my journey are in my signature.
> I as well had my case on Immitracker updated.
> 
> Thank you everyone and good luck!


Hi Mate,

Congratulations. I have a question with regard to the Medicals. In your case, did you wait for your CO to ask you for the medical? If not, how did you get the HAP ID?
I just submitted my application, but can't find a way to generate the HAP ID for the Medicals.

Cheers,
B


----------



## lauralau88

If a CO will be assigned, when? After we paid and submit the doc?


----------



## Mansoorb

Guys,

Need some help. I have 189 visa grant for me and my family. I recently updated new passport details of my wife and son via my IMMI account. It immediately got reflected in my VEVO, which was great.

What I want to know is whether this is all what is needed to updated passport details? Will I get a new grant letter or can I assume that the grant is tagged to the new passport?

Please advise

Thanks
Mansoor


----------



## yasir99m

*AHC verificaiton*



Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Friend in your case, they did employment verification as well?? And was it done after the AHC call to u... Just tfying to understand the sequence... M


Yes Bro they did it after AHC , 1 day later my HR received an email from AHC same questions they asked on call were almost on email regarding reference letter, job responsibility etc.

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## grsr

Hello Friends,

I have a query regarding gap in employment history. Between my companies, I have a gap of around 10-12 days. This was to shift between my locations. Do I need to mention this in Additional Information ? Please share your views.


----------



## yasir99m

*Co Contact*



Shuaib Azhar said:


> hey bro, your CO contact was from Team Brisbane or Team Adelaide??



Hi Bro no CO contact so far only a call from AHC Islamabad and my current employment verification, no email nothing , i find it v strange i haven't received any email other than application received one, its been almost 9 months now. 

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## Mansoorb

grsr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding gap in employment history. Between my companies, I have a gap of around 10-12 days. This was to shift between my locations. Do I need to mention this in Additional Information ? Please share your views.


Not required if the gap is this less. Everyone understands this. I had a gap of few days between companies like yours. Do you not mention. Its normal.


----------



## Mansoorb

yasir99m said:


> Hi Bro no CO contact so far only a call from AHC Islamabad and my current employment verification, no email nothing , i find it v strange i haven't received any email other than application received one, its been almost 9 months now.
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


Did you apply via agent? If yes, follow up with them. don't worry sometimes applications can take more than a year to get processed.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

yasir99m said:


> Hi Bro no CO contact so far only a call from AHC Islamabad and my current employment verification, no email nothing , i find it v strange i haven't received any email other than application received one, its been almost 9 months now.
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


that is absurd bro.Do try to mail both Adelaide and Brisbane office and ask about your case.


----------



## KTAli

binjoep said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Congratulations. I have a question with regard to the Medicals. In your case, did you wait for your CO to ask you for the medical? If not, how did you get the HAP ID?
> I just submitted my application, but can't find a way to generate the HAP ID for the Medicals.
> 
> Cheers,
> B


Thank you!
No I didn't wait for the CO. Upon submission of the application AND paying the fees, you'll find "View Health Assessment" under each applicant's name on ImmiAccount.
From there u can do the health history delcaration and then generate the HAP ID.


----------



## newbie_here

Hi all,

Happy to share that our family(3 people) has got grants on Sep 14. There was no CO contact/any employment verification calls. I have been a silent observer of this forum, and this forum has been really helpful to me. Thank you all and All the best.

Grant was from GSM Adelaide

Anzsco - 261313 Software Engineer
Points - 65 + 5 (partner points) - 70
Invited - 26 Jul 2017
Visa Lodged - Aug-20-2017
Granted - Sep-14-2017
IED - Aug-22-2018


----------



## Panda112

newbie_here said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share that our family(3 people) has got grants on Sep 14. There was no CO contact/any employment verification calls. I have been a silent observer of this forum, and this forum has been really helpful to me. Thank you all and All the best.
> 
> Grant was from GSM Adelaide
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 Software Engineer
> Points - 65 + 5 (partner points) - 70
> Invited - 26 Jul 2017
> Visa Lodged - Aug-20-2017
> Granted - Sep-14-2017
> IED - Aug-22-2018


Congrats. That was fast


----------



## AB91

I'm a bit worried, June has the least number of grants. July and August applications have more grants. 

Lodged: June 2017
No CO contact


----------



## Panda112

If you are looking at the data in myimmitracker, let me enlighten you the link below.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/statuses-by-month-of-submission

Jan: 84% granted
Feb: 78% granted
March: 71% granted
April: 59% granted
May: 38%
June: 17%
July: 20%
August: 19%

The difference between June and July is much lesser than the difference between May and July. A week ago, the percentage for May was lower than that of July. But the rain of grants have just swept Feb, drowned March, drenched April and Wet May. 

July and August have seen a nearly consistent and steady grant each day. They are still untouched by the September flood and are seeing a different monsoon altogether. So, next week will see a lot of June, significant number of previous months and the steady continuation for July and August. 

Edit: That's just my prediction though. Don't bet on it.



AB91 said:


> I'm a bit worried, June has the least number of grants. July and August applications have more grants.
> 
> Lodged: June 2017
> No CO contact


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys need one info. I will be filing my VISA next week and then will go for medical. Just wanted to know if I can undergo few medical tests before and then I go for final tests. Anyone can help me out which tests are conducted which I can go beforehand just to see if everything going on ok in my body..


----------



## Panda112

I conducted an independent full body checkup before going for my visa medicals.

You'll be required to conduct the following tests:
General Medical Examination including urine, blood pressure, eyesight, hearing and a few other physical tests, Chest X-ray Examination and HIV test




sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys need one info. I will be filing my VISA next week and then will go for medical. Just wanted to know if I can undergo few medical tests before and then I go for final tests. Anyone can help me out which tests are conducted which I can go beforehand just to see if everything going on ok in my body..


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Panda112 said:


> I conducted an independent full body checkup before going for my visa medicals.
> 
> You'll be required to conduct the following tests:
> General Medical Examination including urine, blood pressure, eyesight, hearing and a few other physical tests, Chest X-ray Examination and HIV test


Hey thanks for the info.


----------



## Shashikv

Aakriti said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I am posting this query for a friend and any inputs would be highly appreciated:
> 
> As per her ACS document her work exp details:
> 
> 1st Company's Start Date:01/11
> 1st Company's End Date:06/16
> 5 years & 5 months
> 
> 2nd Company's Start Date:06/16
> 2nd Company's End Date:06/17
> 1 year and 0 month
> 
> Also its stated in ACS document that the employment after Jan 2013 will be considered to equate to work of a Software Eng (261313) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> P.S.-On filing EOI she used the same start and end dates as-is without deducting the 2 years.
> 
> 
> However when she filed her EOI(189) she got 10 marks for her experience but she's in doubt because if we deduct 2 years as per ACS guidelines she should be getting 5 marks since her relevant exp would be less than 5(after deducting first 2 years).
> 
> What should be her next step, does she needs to contact someone to get the marks corrected in her EOI because this might cause a problem in the future or rather its not her fault and EOI calculation was done automatically and she can sit back and relax and give an explanation when asked for.
> 
> Please clarify here that there has been no changes in this year after July to the way the points are calculated.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If she hasn't got the invite she needs to update the EOI so that it is inline with ACS. If She has got the invite please ask her not to proceed with visa lodgement, let the current invite get expired and re-do it with a correct years of experience mentioning those years are non-relevant which ACS has deducted.

Company 1 start till Jan 2013 end - Not relevant not claiming points
Company 1 Feb- till end of tenure - Relevant and claiming point
Rest will be as mentioned in ACS

Using the actual start date is not an issue you just need to make that experience as not relevant and not claiming points so that it is as ACS has evaluated.

Good luck.


----------



## Shashikv

binjoep said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Congratulations. I have a question with regard to the Medicals. In your case, did you wait for your CO to ask you for the medical? If not, how did you get the HAP ID?
> I just submitted my application, but can't find a way to generate the HAP ID for the Medicals.
> 
> Cheers,
> B



Login to immi account do a health declaration for all the applicant in the applicaiton.
Once done arrange for medical assesment it will generate HAP ID.


----------



## raqibm

ok thank you


----------



## GaurangP

Hi Guys,

Got visa grant yesterday... Thanks for your support and best of luck for your application.. 

Logged date: 16-July- 2017( Direct grant no employement verification)


----------



## Chelsu

Please help guys,

I am going to lodge 189 visa. I have mentioned my brother as non migrating member. My brother got australian citizenship 6 months back. 

Do i need to provide any relationship document with him or any other non migrating members?

What about pcc of non migrating members?


----------



## Phil_Laurent

*notary certification?*

Hi All,

Could anybody please clarify whether the documents we need to submit for Visa needs to be certified true copies.

I have read many posts in both ways , like some say notary certified true copy is required and some say only colour scan required.

Please help me to clarify the below things.

1. Is colour scan alone is enough.
2. Is b/w and notary certification is required.

Please help


----------



## rohsing89

*Non-migrating members of the family unit*

Hi, I am completing my visa application and there is this question I don't fully understand:

"Non-migrating members of the family unit"
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

I don't have any family member been added to my application and I have no relatives in Australia whatsoever.

Should I add in this point my parents and brother? Even when they have no relation or interest in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## Panda112

Phil_Laurent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anybody please clarify whether the documents we need to submit for Visa needs to be certified true copies.
> 
> I have read many posts in both ways , like some say notary certified true copy is required and some say only colour scan required.
> 
> Please help me to clarify the below things.
> 
> 1. Is colour scan alone is enough.
> 2. Is b/w and notary certification is required.
> 
> Please help


Colour scan of original is required. But if the original itself is monochrome, CO might confuse it for a photocopy. So it's better to attach notarized copy along with the original.


----------



## Panda112

Tricky. You shouldn't include him as a non migrating dependant in your visa application. However mentioned all family members in form 80.

Since July 1, non migrating family members are not required to submit health and PCC. Also, less likely that they'll ask relationship evidence. However it depends on discretion of the CO. If you have already included him, make sure you clearly state that he is an Australian citizen in form 80 or attach a declaration of such.


Chelsu said:


> Please help guys,
> 
> I am going to lodge 189 visa. I have mentioned my brother as non migrating member. My brother got australian citizenship 6 months back.
> 
> Do i need to provide any relationship document with him or any other non migrating members?
> 
> What about pcc of non migrating members?


----------



## Panda112

Nope, don't include them. Leave it blank.

No point in inviting for additional checks and verifications when parents can't be migrating with you.


rohsing89 said:


> Hi, I am completing my visa application and there is this question I don't fully understand:
> 
> "Non-migrating members of the family unit"
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> I don't have any family member been added to my application and I have no relatives in Australia whatsoever.
> 
> Should I add in this point my parents and brother? Even when they have no relation or interest in Australia?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## manpreet123

Hello friends - 

I am not at the visa Lodge state yet but a quick question. 

For the current company, I have given the SD letter for ACS assessment and not the HR employment reference since my current manager and HR are not aware of this. I will be submitting the same during visa Lodge stage. 

When visa application is lodged, does the agencies contact the HR to verify roles and responsibilities, and do they tell what are they doing it for? 

Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir99m

Shuaib Azhar said:


> that is absurd bro.Do try to mail both Adelaide and Brisbane office and ask about your case.


Can you please share if possible whats the email ids for both office as i havent had any CO contact so no idea whom to email ? and i should enquire only or wait couple of months as average time is still appearing as 11-15 months but was 3-6 months when i lodged ?

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## Panda112

DIBP could talk to your HR if they find the evidence of employment insufficient and they could inform HR why the verification is being conducted.

SD is not an official statement from your company, so there might be a greater chance verification. To minimize the possibilities, make sure you include other proof such as bank statement, tax statements, provident fund, insurance policy etc etc.



manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends -
> 
> I am not at the visa Lodge state yet but a quick question.
> 
> For the current company, I have given the SD letter for ACS assessment and not the HR employment reference since my current manager and HR are not aware of this. I will be submitting the same during visa Lodge stage.
> 
> When visa application is lodged, does the agencies contact the HR to verify roles and responsibilities, and do they tell what are they doing it for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee

Folks, anybody who has experience or knowledge on the visa for a child born offshore after getting the parents getting a PR, could you please advise how much time it typically takes for getting the visa?


----------



## Chelsu

I have not yet lodged visa, so i am thinking not to add my parents and brothers in any form or application since they are non migrating now. 

As you said, extra check can be avoided this way but will there be any problem?



Panda112 said:


> Tricky. You shouldn't include him as a non migrating dependant in your visa application. However mentioned all family members in form 80.
> 
> Since July 1, non migrating family members are not required to submit health and PCC. Also, less likely that they'll ask relationship evidence. However it depends on discretion of the CO. If you have already included him, make sure you clearly state that he is an Australian citizen in form 80 or attach a declaration of such.
> 
> 
> Chelsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help guys,
> 
> I am going to lodge 189 visa. I have mentioned my brother as non migrating member. My brother got australian citizenship 6 months back.
> 
> Do i need to provide any relationship document with him or any other non migrating members?
> 
> What about pcc of non migrating members?
Click to expand...


----------



## parth1310

rohsing89 said:


> Hi, I am completing my visa application and there is this question I don't fully understand:
> 
> "Non-migrating members of the family unit"
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> I don't have any family member been added to my application and I have no relatives in Australia whatsoever.
> 
> Should I add in this point my parents and brother? Even when they have no relation or interest in Australia?
> 
> Thanks


Your family unit comprises of you, your partner, and dependent children. Parents, siblings, etc. are not. Do not include them as members of your family unit; migrating or otherwise. Include them in Form 80, though.


----------



## parth1310

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends -
> 
> I am not at the visa Lodge state yet but a quick question.
> 
> For the current company, I have given the SD letter for ACS assessment and not the HR employment reference since my current manager and HR are not aware of this. I will be submitting the same during visa Lodge stage.
> 
> When visa application is lodged, does the agencies contact the HR to verify roles and responsibilities, and do they tell what are they doing it for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


DIBP can verify your employment claims by contacting the HR. Not sure if they will reveal their intentions behind the verification, though. As suggested earlier, make sure you provide enough evidence for your employment.


----------



## parth1310

ajaysbhatia said:


> Folks, anybody who has experience or knowledge on the visa for a child born offshore after getting the parents getting a PR, could you please advise how much time it typically takes for getting the visa?


In my opinion, you will have to apply for Child Visa 101 for the newborn. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101-. Current processing times are around a year.


----------



## parth1310

Chelsu said:


> I have not yet lodged visa, so i am thinking not to add my parents and brothers in any form or application since they are non migrating now.
> 
> As you said, extra check can be avoided this way but will there be any problem?


If I am not wrong; the online visa application form in Immiaccount only asks details about members of your family unit. Since your parents and siblings are not a part of your family unit, do not include them. Just make sure to include them in Form 80, though.


----------



## Panda112

Dependent is someone who has financial and emotional reliance on you. I don't think that's the nature of your relationship with your brother.

Also, you will be writing about him in several fields of form 80, so you are not hiding or manipulating any information. 

Case study:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/628858-190-visa-dependent-v-non-migrating-dependent-v-none.html



Chelsu said:


> I have not yet lodged visa, so i am thinking not to add my parents and brothers in any form or application since they are non migrating now.
> 
> As you said, extra check can be avoided this way but will there be any problem?


----------



## Chelsu

Oh its clear now, i would add my parents/brother in form 80 only. But adding my brother who is Australian citizen now, will it open doors for more queries?




Panda112 said:


> Dependent is someone who has financial and emotional reliance on you. I don't think that's the nature of your relationship with your brother.
> 
> Also, you will be writing about him in several fields of form 80, so you are not hiding or manipulating any information.
> 
> Case study:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pendent-v-non-migrating-dependent-v-none.html
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet lodged visa, so i am thinking not to add my parents and brothers in any form or application since they are non migrating now.
> 
> As you said, extra check can be avoided this way but will there be any problem?
Click to expand...


----------



## Panda112

Nope it won't. I don't see any reason why it should.


Chelsu said:


> Oh its clear now, i would add my parents/brother in form 80 only. But adding my brother who is Australian citizen now, will it open doors for more queries?


----------



## ramgajjala18

ACS or DIAC verify my previous experience
?
I am planning to apply for ACS assessment, my experience in Singapore dec 2014 to June 2016, in India Aug 2016 to Present date. if Acs or diac verify my present experience, thats no problem at all. will they call to previsions employer too? i have exp letter incl job duties, its small company, even they dont have website, if search with company name can find the company details in google. if not connecting land number or not respond then what happen?

Any experienced person clarify my doubt pls. 

Thanks


----------



## Prithviraja

ramgajjala18 said:


> ACS or DIAC verify my previous experience
> ?
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment, my experience in Singapore dec 2014 to June 2016, in India Aug 2016 to Present date. if Acs or diac verify my present experience, thats no problem at all. will they call to previsions employer too? i have exp letter incl job duties, its small company, even they dont have website, if search with company name can find the company details in google. if not connecting land number or not respond then what happen?
> 
> Any experienced person clarify my doubt pls.
> 
> Thanks




Reg ACS Assessment, you would need to provide the following
1. Appointment Letter
2. Appraisal or Promotion Letters
3. Experience letters
4. Latest Pay slips
5. Reference declaration

As you provide all the documents, mostly there wont be any background verification. Might be, In case of any shortage of the supporting docs. 

If you manage to provide the Referral declaration in the notarised bond from any of your Senior employee from current and and past company, that will suffice ACS Assessor's need for not to cross verify. And there wont be need to search for your past company, since the contact info from the referrer is there.


----------



## manpan18

ramgajjala18 said:


> ACS or DIAC verify my previous experience
> ?
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment, my experience in Singapore dec 2014 to June 2016, in India Aug 2016 to Present date. if Acs or diac verify my present experience, thats no problem at all. will they call to previsions employer too? i have exp letter incl job duties, its small company, even they dont have website, if search with company name can find the company details in google. if not connecting land number or not respond then what happen?
> 
> Any experienced person clarify my doubt pls.
> 
> Thanks


Unless there is something really smelling ACS go on the face value of the letters. They don't generally call the employers for verification. But you should keep in mind that DIBP will - when you lodge the visa - even though ACS has cleared you. If they are not able to get through after a few attempts you will get a Natural Justice letter.


----------



## ramgajjala18

Thanks frds for the reply.

at what stage DIAC or CO chances to verify? in EOI stage or after invitation receive or visa lodge stage?


----------



## thomas.pranoy

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got visa grant yesterday... Thanks for your support and best of luck for your application..
> 
> Logged date: 16-July- 2017( Direct grant no employement verification)




hi, GaurangP , congrats ...which job code you applied for ?

261313 (Software Engineer )?


----------



## thomas.pranoy

manpan18 said:


> Congrats



hi, manpan18 , congrats ...which job code you applied for ?

261313 (Software Engineer )?


----------



## emp0mat

*recent grants*

Hello,
so this is it. Took me 8 months of work to lodge my visa til date. In the meantime processing times have increased significantly (11 months for 75%). Are there any applicants in here with recent grants who could state their processing timeline of the visa application? I'm curious if it really takes that long. It might be wishful thinking but I doubt that it takes more than 6 months to process my visa application as I have frontloaded everything.


----------



## che.mostafa

emp0mat said:


> Hello,
> 
> so this is it. Took me 8 months of work to lodge my visa til date. In the meantime processing times have increased significantly (11 months for 75%). Are there any applicants in here with recent grants who could state their processing timeline of the visa application? I'm curious if it really takes that long. It might be wishful thinking but I doubt that it takes more than 6 months to process my visa application as I have frontloaded everything.



Visa grants are so unpredictable. Some cases from August have been granted, while there are some from 2016 still pending.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.inoo15

HI Guys,

I have submitted my application and paid the fees.
In the document section list Character Evidence (PCC) is there which is recommended doc.
I want to do the PCC upfront before CO contacts so that my application can be processed fast.

But I have a doubt:
I am an Indian Staying in Singapore, when I went to Indian Embassay for PCC they asked me the letter suggesting that I need PCC.: Not sure how to get this letter.

Please advise on this urgently as I want to get my PCC done even before CO contact.


----------



## Muanya

Please i made mistake to my already submitted form 80 how can i correct and resubmit


----------



## tarungupta1688

Hi All,

I have submitted the Visa and I was uploading docs for me and my spouse.

As we have taken points for partner skills,Please suggest is it mandatory to submit qualification and work ex related proofs/docs for my spouse(Secondary applicant) as link is not available to submit the same in the Upload docs section for my spouse.


----------



## tarungupta1688

Hi All,

I have submitted the Visa and I was uploading docs for me and my spouse.

As we have taken points for partner skills,Please suggest is it mandatory to submit qualification and work ex related proofs/docs for my spouse(Secondary applicant) as link is not available to submit the same in the Upload docs section for my spouse.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

HI Guys,

I have submitted my application and paid the fees.
In the document section list Character Evidence (PCC) is there which is recommended doc.
I want to do the PCC upfront before CO contacts so that my application can be processed fast.

But I have a doubt:
I am an Indian Staying in Singapore, when I went to Indian Embassay for PCC they asked me the letter suggesting that I need PCC.: Not sure how to get this letter.

Please advise on this urgently as I want to get my PCC done even before CO contact.


----------



## Nick100

Hi,

I am going to lodge my application soon and I have few questions.
1. Do I need to submit employment evidence for the years that I am not claiming points?
2. I am claiming 5 points for spouse, do I need to submit his employment evidence?

Any advise please?


----------



## sharma.inoo15

sharma.inoo15 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application and paid the fees.
> In the document section list Character Evidence (PCC) is there which is recommended doc.
> I want to do the PCC upfront before CO contacts so that my application can be processed fast.
> 
> But I have a doubt:
> I am an Indian Staying in Singapore, when I went to Indian Embassay for PCC they asked me the letter suggesting that I need PCC.: Not sure how to get this letter.
> 
> Please advise on this urgently as I want to get my PCC done even before CO contact.



Would also like to know if the letter from Embassay is required for Singapore PCC


----------



## sharma.inoo15

sharma.inoo15 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application and paid the fees.
> In the document section list Character Evidence (PCC) is there which is recommended doc.
> I want to do the PCC upfront before CO contacts so that my application can be processed fast.
> 
> But I have a doubt:
> I am an Indian Staying in Singapore, when I went to Indian Embassay for PCC they asked me the letter suggesting that I need PCC.: Not sure how to get this letter.
> 
> Please advise on this urgently as I want to get my PCC done even before CO contact.



Guys please help.


----------



## sreejitheg

Hi ,

You can produce your ITA (Invitation to apply) letter. it can be used for both Indian embassy and Singapore COC.


----------



## gurimaan

*Adding Single mother as dependent*

Hello All,

One of my friends in applying for 189 visa. I want to ask if it is possible to add single mother as dependent. He is the only earning member of the family.

Regards
Gurimaan


----------



## vjsharma89

sharma.inoo15 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application and paid the fees.
> In the document section list Character Evidence (PCC) is there which is recommended doc.
> I want to do the PCC upfront before CO contacts so that my application can be processed fast.
> 
> But I have a doubt:
> I am an Indian Staying in Singapore, when I went to Indian Embassay for PCC they asked me the letter suggesting that I need PCC.: Not sure how to get this letter.
> 
> Please advise on this urgently as I want to get my PCC done even before CO contact.


VFS does that for a fee. They'll keep your passport for a couple weeks though.


----------



## vjsharma89

gurimaan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One of my friends in applying for 189 visa. I want to ask if it is possible to add single mother as dependent. He is the only earning member of the family.
> 
> Regards
> Gurimaan


No. Your friend will have to apply for parent visa.
Family members include partner and children only.
There are plenty of visa options that he can go for. Check with DIBP website's "Visa Finder" option.


----------



## m_hegazy

I have a simple question ;

How long it takes from CO to reject any case ? Could someone wait for 9 months and then his case rejected !!?? I need advice from Experts


----------



## vjsharma89

Nick100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to lodge my application soon and I have few questions.
> 1. Do I need to submit employment evidence for the years that I am not claiming points?
> 2. I am claiming 5 points for spouse, do I need to submit his employment evidence?
> 
> Any advise please?


1. Short answer is No. But it depends on the CO really. Some of the people have been asked for employment documents even though they didn't claim points for employment. If you have the documents, upload em'. Don't give a chance to your CO to contact you. This only delays the grant.
2. If assessment letter includes work ex, then, you would have to upload the evidence.


----------



## vjsharma89

m_hegazy said:


> I have a simple question ;
> 
> How long it takes from CO to reject any case ? Could someone wait for 9 months and then his case rejected !!?? I need advice from Experts


The most common cause of Visa Refusal are
Submission of Fraudulent Documents (Most serious of all)
Claiming more points than you really have
Failure to provide enough documentary evidence
There is no fixed time for CO contacts, Visa grants or Visa refusals. All of this depends on case to case.
People have been refused after 8-9 months and some have been refused within a couple of months of applying the visa.

If you could provide more information on why you think, your visa might be refused?


----------



## sharma.inoo15

sreejitheg said:


> Hi ,
> 
> You can produce your ITA (Invitation to apply) letter. it can be used for both Indian embassy and Singapore COC.


Thanks Sreejitheg.
Did you did the same from Singapore i.e applied Indian PCC from Singapore


----------



## m_hegazy

vjsharma89 said:


> The most common cause of Visa Refusal are
> Submission of Fraudulent Documents (Most serious of all)
> Claiming more points than you really have
> Failure to provide enough documentary evidence
> There is no fixed time for CO contacts, Visa grants or Visa refusals. All of this depends on case to case.
> People have been refused after 8-9 months and some have been refused within a couple of months of applying the visa.
> 
> If you could provide more information on why you think, your visa might be refused?


I already had the grant since two months 

I have one of my friends he is telecommunication engineer did a mistake with EA , he submitted fraud experience documents to them and he didn't go through RSEA he got MSA only , and surprisingly he got the EA MSA positive outcome letter !

he got the invite and then He lodged his application (front-loaded his documents) since 10 months back BUT he submited genuine experience certificates CLAIMING 10 POINTS for experience , but till date he haven't any call from his CO and the status (under assessment) !! so I think this case will be rejected ? any advice from the experts


----------



## Panda112

m_hegazy said:


> I already had the grant since two months
> 
> I have one of my friends he is telecommunication engineer did a mistake with EA , he submitted fraud experience documents to them and he didn't go through RSEA he got MSA only , and surprisingly he got the EA MSA positive outcome letter !
> 
> he got the invite and then He lodged his application (front-loaded his documents) since 10 months back BUT he submited genuine experience certificates CLAIMING 10 POINTS for experience , but till date he haven't any call from his CO and the status (under assessment) !! so I think this case will be rejected ? any advice from the experts


Could be. EA clearly states that DIBP or any other government agencies can access the provided documents.

On the other hand, it's less likely coz he didn't go through RSEA so DIBP needn't verify the genuineness of his experience claims from EA. I believe an email or call to the department would sort out the issue.

Disclaimer: I only talked about probabilities and do not endorse fraudulent practice. It is wrong to do so.


----------



## Chelsu

Do we need to upload translated citizenship while lodging visa? Birth certificate n passport should be enough, isnt it?


----------



## nabzz

Any idea if electrical engineering is pro rata or non? and are electrical and electronics engineering under the same anzsco code? or are they both different? I saw the current cutoff for electronics engineers was 65, was it the same for electrical? 

Asking for my brother, he's trying to decide whether to get assessed as electrical or electronics.


----------



## Panda112

Chelsu said:


> Do we need to upload translated citizenship while lodging visa? Birth certificate n passport should be enough, isnt it?


Upload it. I did. Citizenship certificate is one hell of an evidence.


----------



## Panda112

1- not pro rata yet.
2- no, different anzsco.
3- above
4- right now, even 60 pointer non pro rata aren't getting invite coz skillselect of DIBP seems to be on a mission to rescue high pointers of pro rata who've waited long. Until their rescue mission ends, it's quite uncertain
5- if achievable, electrical is better.

.


nabzz said:


> Any idea if electrical engineering is pro rata or non? and are electrical and electronics engineering under the same anzsco code? or are they both different? I saw the current cutoff for electronics engineers was 65, was it the same for electrical?
> 
> Asking for my brother, he's trying to decide whether to get assessed as electrical or electronics.


----------



## m_hegazy

Panda112 said:


> Could be. EA clearly states that DIBP or any other government agencies can access the provided documents.
> 
> On the other hand, it's less likely coz he didn't go through RSEA so DIBP needn't verify the genuineness of his experience claims from EA. I believe an email or call to the department would sort out the issue.
> 
> Disclaimer: I only talked about probabilities and do not endorse fraudulent practice. It is wrong to do so.


As I know MSA is assessing his Bachelor ONLY 
But the case is a little bit strange , and he did a silly mistake to submit fraud documents to EA , BUT at the same time he didn't do RSEA

in case CO access his profile in EA
CO has the authority to take this an advantage to reject his case !?


----------



## nabzz

Panda112 said:


> 1- not pro rata yet.
> 2- no, different anzsco.
> 3- above
> 4- right now, even 60 pointer non pro rata aren't getting invite coz skillselect of DIBP seems to be on a mission to rescue high pointers of pro rata who've waited long. Until their rescue mission ends, it's quite uncertain
> 5- if achievable, electrical is better.
> 
> .


Oh alright! Thanks!


----------



## Panda112

That's the legal aspect of how far CO's jurisdiction extends and the right to rejection, which I'm not so sure about (let's wait for someone else to comment).

But if he has submitted real docs to DIBP, there's no big reason to expect rejection. Let's hope for the best for now and that he doesn't repeat it again.


m_hegazy said:


> As I know MSA is assessing his Bachelor ONLY
> But the case is a little bit strange , and he did a silly mistake to submit fraud documents to EA , BUT at the same time he didn't do RSEA
> 
> in case CO access his profile in EA
> CO has the authority to take this an advantage to reject his case !?


----------



## m_hegazy

Panda112 said:


> That's the legal aspect of how far CO's jurisdiction extends and the right to rejection, which I'm not so sure about (let's wait for someone else to comment).
> 
> But if he has submitted real docs to DIBP, there's no big reason to expect rejection. Let's hope for the best for now and that he doesn't repeat it again.


I hope one of the forum experts to give us an advice , the guy is really in bad situation


----------



## ak17

jmanojkumar said:


> Thank you...
> 
> I applied with my spouse for code 263111


Hi,

I had applied 189 visa with 75 points in April. I had a CO contact in June and have updated the request language details on 30th June.

Still waiting for grant. Is that the regular timeline


----------



## Rahul_UK183

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, well I think I read from your post.


Bro i rarely see you online these days... 

I got my direct grant 2 days back... details in my signature...

Thanks so much for all your support mate... wouldn't had been possible without your original thread and intermittent guidance... 

As always much appreciated  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Guys please help.


Same happened with me for Japan PCC. I took the EOI letter, and printout of the DIBP website stating the requirement for PCC and they accepted.


----------



## tusharmodgil

*189 Application status*

I have uploaded the documents and fees is paid. Now the status of my application is submitted and in details it is showing "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed." 
It means visa application is lodged successfully and I shall wait for the assignment of CO for my application or some other steps need to be followed for final submission of application to the department?


Thanks & Regards,
Tush


----------



## Panda112

Recheck if you've uploaded all docs
Send in form 80 and 1221
Obtain police clearance PCC
Complete medicals
Try to send everything to avoid CO contact altogether.

Read the thread below and see if you've complied with everything
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1227801


tusharmodgil said:


> I have uploaded the documents and fees is paid. Now the status of my application is submitted and in details it is showing "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."
> It means visa application is lodged successfully and I shall wait for the assignment of CO for my application or some other steps need to be followed for final submission of application to the department?
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Tush


----------



## tusharmodgil

Thanks for your reply. Will recheck for any missing docs.



Panda112 said:


> Recheck if you've uploaded all docs
> Send in form 80 and 1221 - Uploaded for both Spouse and me.
> Obtain police clearance PCC - will be uploaded in next three days.
> Complete medicals - Already submitted to department.
> Try to send everything to avoid CO contact altogether.
> 
> Read the thread below and see if you've complied with everything
> 189 invite - How to Proceed


----------



## Chelsu

Do i have to include form 47a for me or my wife while lodging visa? I thought form 80 and 1221 is enough


----------



## mr_vanand

*EOI Query*

Can someone please help that, I had experience of 6 month in same filed but i did not get R&R letter so i did not include it in Skill assessment. So now do i need to include it in Employment section in EOI . Please suggest , thx


----------



## Panda112

You need to submit form 47a if you're including a child of 18+ age. I don't believe that's your case, so 80+ 1221 for both will suffice


Chelsu said:


> Do i have to include form 47a for me or my wife while lodging visa? I thought form 80 and 1221 is enough


----------



## Panda112

If you're not claiming experience points from that period, include it in your visa application but mark it "not relevant" or not related to your nominated occupation. Don't hide info.


mr_vanand said:


> Can someone please help that, I had experience of 6 month in same filed but i did not get R&R letter so i did not include it in Skill assessment. So now do i need to include it in Employment section in EOI . Please suggest , thx


----------



## RubyOz

*ACTS Skills Assessment - help*

Hi again, 

On the ACTS website for pathway 1 it says that they need 4 years evidence of work experience. Does this have to have occurred in the last 10 years? 
Also if I am claiming points for say 7 years when I lodge my EOI/visa do I need to send evidence of 7 years to the ACTS or can I still just send 4 years to them?
Hope that makes sense
Thanks in advance


----------



## mr_vanand

Panda112 said:


> If you're not claiming experience points from that period, include it in your visa application but mark it "not relevant" or not related to your nominated occupation. Don't hide info.


My ACS report shows that my category is is 263112 but this is not listed in the 189 Skill list, can i submit my file under 263111 as both are same or should i contact ACS to change the category. Please suggest .


----------



## Parveen.beba

Hi, can you please suggest a good online tutor for PTE classes, need to go for 79+ and Everytime am getting PTE score ard 65+ in all sections


----------



## sreejitheg

Yes. I did Indian PCC from Singapore BLS.


----------



## chvarma80

Parveen.beba said:


> Hi, can you please suggest a good online tutor for PTE classes, need to go for 79+ and Everytime am getting PTE score ard 65+ in all sections


I think, you better post in PTE thread.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejitheg

Yes. I did it from Singapore via BLS.


----------



## chvarma80

mr_vanand said:


> My ACS report shows that my category is is 263112 but this is not listed in the 189 Skill list, can i submit my file under 263111 as both are same or should i contact ACS to change the category. Please suggest .


You should ask ACS to reevaluate your assessment.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

mr_vanand said:


> Can someone please help that, I had experience of 6 month in same filed but i did not get R&R letter so i did not include it in Skill assessment. So now do i need to include it in Employment section in EOI . Please suggest , thx


You can include in the eoi, but please keep it as not claiming points.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got visa grant yesterday... Thanks for your support and best of luck for your application..
> 
> Logged date: 16-July- 2017( Direct grant no employement verification)


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shkl707

kalkas said:


> Thanks.
> Yes. The IED exactly in one year from PCC issued date.


Dear Friend, could you please help me understand, what AHC verification means

Thansk


----------



## shkl707

Dear experts,

I have noticed that many members have mentioned that they have received "AHC verification calls".

Could you please help me understand what is AHC verification call all about, as I haven't received any.

Thanks for your help


----------



## shkl707

*AHC verification call*

Dear experts,

I have noticed that many members have mentioned that they have received "AHC verification calls".

Could you please help me understand what is AHC verification call all about, as I haven't received any.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tariq620

shkl707 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I have noticed that many members have mentioned that they have received "AHC verification calls".
> 
> Could you please help me understand what is AHC verification call all about, as I haven't received any.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Here AHC stands for "Australian High Commission". Sometimes AHC calls applicants dirrecty over phone to know more about claimed experience and others, in order to verify.


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi Experts,

Need your inputs.

1. I have lodged my visa application. I was asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife (one document). I have uploaded the same 2 days back. Would you be able to give any idea, how long usually it takes to grant visa after this, if at all?

2. In case visa is granted, can I look for any job in IT or public sector in Australia as PR holder before actually moving there?

Thanks in advance,
Sourabh


----------



## parth1310

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your inputs.
> 
> 1. I have lodged my visa application. I was asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife (one document). I have uploaded the same 2 days back. Would you be able to give any idea, how long usually it takes to grant visa after this, if at all?
> 
> 2. In case visa is granted, can I look for any job in IT or public sector in Australia as PR holder before actually moving there?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sourabh


1. No fixed time-frame

2. Yes you can. Search for job listings on Australian job websites.


----------



## Panda112

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your inputs.
> 
> 1. I have lodged my visa application. I was asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife (one document). I have uploaded the same 2 days back. Would you be able to give any idea, how long usually it takes to grant visa after this, if at all?
> 
> 2. In case visa is granted, can I look for any job in IT or public sector in Australia as PR holder before actually moving there?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sourabh


Evidence of functional English shouldn't be more than a year old.


----------



## Nikki1188

Panda112 said:


> Evidence of functional English shouldn't be more than a year old.


Sorry to be silly 
What do you mean by functional english ?? Is that not ielts or pte??
If so, they are valid upto 3 years right ?


----------



## Panda112

Functional English is 4.5 equivalent of IELTS. For competent, proficient and superior English, it's 3 years validity. For functional it's 1.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Nikki1188 said:


> Sorry to be silly
> What do you mean by functional english ?? Is that not ielts or pte??
> If so, they are valid upto 3 years right ?


----------



## AmazingTiger

Panda112 said:


> Evidence of functional English shouldn't be more than a year old.


But mate, this doesn't seem to answer his question..am I mistaken ..

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PANZIND

I recd my grant on 15 Sep 2017. I was following one of my friend's advice while application documentation and process. He had got grant within a month so U was also confident I will get it in a month time. 

I recd my invitation on 12 Jul 2017 and lodged my application the very same day. Medical a we're done on 15 Jul 2017. Kept adding the new documents I could know in forum. 

However, despite confidence of concrete documentation and hope of getting grant within a month I had to wait for 2 months and 3 days. 

But god is gracious. Best of Luck for all those who are waiting for their grant. May golden mail hit your inbox as soon as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

His question was already answered by someone on previous post. I was just adding something many seem to not know.


AmazingTiger said:


> But mate, this doesn't seem to answer his question..am I mistaken ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

Hi All-

I am planning to lodge for my 189 visa very soon and had a question regarding health checkup....I recently went for my medicals (pre visa lodging). Is it possible to know the status of the same in immiaccount?

When i login to my immi account, i see the below for each of the applicant.

Health assessment for
XXXX XXXXXX
​
Health clearance provided – no action required
(1431xxxx)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.

Does this mean DBIP has already received my medical results? Or is this a standard message displayed for all candidates who initiate medicals?

Appreciate any help!


----------



## mariner86

yes they have already received your medical results.


----------



## shkl707

tariq620 said:


> Here AHC stands for "Australian High Commission". Sometimes AHC calls applicants dirrecty over phone to know more about claimed experience and others, in order to verify.


Thank you brother


----------



## Himadri

PANZIND said:


> I recd my grant on 15 Sep 2017. I was following one of my friend's advice while application documentation and process. He had got grant within a month so U was also confident I will get it in a month time.
> 
> I recd my invitation on 12 Jul 2017 and lodged my application the very same day. Medical a we're done on 15 Jul 2017. Kept adding the new documents I could know in forum.
> 
> However, despite confidence of concrete documentation and hope of getting grant within a month I had to wait for 2 months and 3 days.
> 
> But god is gracious. Best of Luck for all those who are waiting for their grant. May golden mail hit your inbox as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I am planning to lodge for my 189 visa very soon and had a question regarding health checkup....I recently went for my medicals (pre visa lodging). Is it possible to know the status of the same in immiaccount?
> 
> When i login to my immi account, i see the below for each of the applicant.
> 
> Health assessment for
> XXXX XXXXXX
> ​
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> (1431xxxx)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.
> 
> Does this mean DBIP has already received my medical results? Or is this a standard message displayed for all candidates who initiate medicals?
> 
> Appreciate any help!




This means you have cleared the required medical tests and further no action is needed and your visa will be processed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

Hello all, I have a query regarding IED. If the PCC or medical dates are different for the applicants, will the IED be different ? I presume, it should be different. But, I would like to hear from some of you.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys one query. My Visa application is almost ready and PCC done however medicals I cannot do before 1st week of October. Is it advisable not to lodge Visa until your medicals are done within 1 week of VISA lodgement. My Agent says you should not wait for uploading docs for more than 1 week after Fee is paid since CO may get allot and put the file in pending status due to unavailability of medicals report.


----------



## manpan18

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys one query. My Visa application is almost ready and PCC done however medicals I cannot do before 1st week of October. Is it advisable not to lodge Visa until your medicals are done within 1 week of VISA lodgement. My Agent says you should not wait for uploading docs for more than 1 week after Fee is paid since CO may get allot and put the file in pending status due to unavailability of medicals report.


If you want to attempt a direct grant then yes. But that's not the only criteria why your file might go in pending.


----------



## american_desi

Himadri said:


> This means you have cleared the required medical tests and further no action is needed and your visa will be processed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u so much for your reply buddy! Appreciate it 

Only pending document is FBI clearance....which is still 2 months away


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

manpan18 said:


> If you want to attempt a direct grant then yes. But that's not the only criteria why your file might go in pending.


Hey thanks for the info. After how many days CO contacts once the Application goes in pending state?


----------



## tarungupta1688

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted the Visa and I was uploading docs for me and my spouse.
> 
> As we have taken points for partner skills,Please suggest is it mandatory to submit qualification and work ex related proofs/docs for my spouse(Secondary applicant) as link is not available to submit the same in the Upload docs section for my spouse.


Please help

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi guys,

Did any one get a visa grant with 5+ Partner Points? And if it as only ACS + IELTS/PTE + AGE/Identity Docs? Or did you upload all other docs as the main applicant for Partner as well?


----------



## abhinavmail7

You will have to provide evidence for the points you claimed. Same is the case for partner skills. Yes, you will need to provide evidence of education and work experience of your spouse in the same way you will provide for yourself.

If you do not find the appropriate fields to upload, click on attach additional documents under your spouse's profile and you will be able to find the related fields to attach the documents. 



tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted the Visa and I was uploading docs for me and my spouse.
> 
> As we have taken points for partner skills,Please suggest is it mandatory to submit qualification and work ex related proofs/docs for my spouse(Secondary applicant) as link is not available to submit the same in the Upload docs section for my spouse.


----------



## Nikki1188

Is there any whatsapp group for this same topic ?? If so, please add me


----------



## aub123

Hi Folks, 

I am filling the visa application ( 17 pages). I have meet one question related to employment: 
I worked 8year 6 months oversea, however, ACS assessed and deducted 2 years, so, I got 6year 6 months. 

So, on the visa application, what should I choose to answer this question : * 5 years *in the past 10 years or *8 years* in the last 10 years 

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? Yes
Duration of overseas employment: 5 years in the past 10 years or 8 years in the last 10 years 




Thanks.


----------



## kinnu369

aub123 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am filling the visa application ( 17 pages). I have meet one question related to employment:
> I worked 8year 6 months oversea, however, ACS assessed and deducted 2 years, so, I got 6year 6 months.
> 
> So, on the visa application, what should I choose to answer this question : * 5 years *in the past 10 years or *8 years* in the last 10 years
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? Yes
> Duration of overseas employment: 5 years in the past 10 years or 8 years in the last 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? Yes

This should be "yes" 

Duration of overseas employment: 5 years in the past 10 years or 8 years in the last 10 years

This should be 5 years. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

*And the grant is here*

Got the grant by gods grace today guys at 10:45 AM AST. Details are in my signature. My 2 cents coming soon (it's 3:00 AM in UK) so need to sleep (too much excitement so will find it very hard to)

Cheers!
(And I truly hope that all my mates on this forum get their grant this week itself)


----------



## srinivas1308

Hello All,

I want to share good news . Got the grant notification to me and family. Thanks to everyone over here who helped in clarifying my doubts. Special thanks to Andrey, Newbienz, Sharma and Rvd .It is SC 190 from Brisbane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

srinivas1308 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to share good news . Got the grant notification to me and family. Thanks to everyone over here who helped in clarifying my doubts. Special thanks to Andrey, Newbienz, Sharma and Rvd .It is SC 190 from Brisbane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations...all the best for your future endeavors.   

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

newbie_here said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to share that our family(3 people) has got grants on Sep 14. There was no CO contact/any employment verification calls. I have been a silent observer of this forum, and this forum has been really helpful to me. Thank you all and All the best.
> 
> Grant was from GSM Adelaide
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 Software Engineer
> Points - 65 + 5 (partner points) - 70
> Invited - 26 Jul 2017
> Visa Lodged - Aug-20-2017
> Granted - Sep-14-2017
> IED - Aug-22-2018


Congrats Dear


----------



## jaguar123

Phil_Laurent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anybody please clarify whether the documents we need to submit for Visa needs to be certified true copies.
> 
> I have read many posts in both ways , like some say notary certified true copy is required and some say only colour scan required.
> 
> Please help me to clarify the below things.
> 
> 1. Is colour scan alone is enough.
> 2. Is b/w and notary certification is required.
> 
> Please help


Colored scan would suffice.


----------



## Panda112

Nikki1188 said:


> Is there any whatsapp group for this same topic ?? If so, please add me


PMd you


----------



## Panda112

TravelWorld said:


> Got the grant by gods grace today guys at 10:45 AM AST. Details are in my signature. My 2 cents coming soon (it's 3:00 AM in UK) so need to sleep (too much excitement so will find it very hard to)
> 
> Cheers!
> (And I truly hope that all my mates on this forum get their grant this week itself)


Congratulations bro.


----------



## shivay23

TravelWorld said:


> Got the grant by gods grace today guys at 10:45 AM AST. Details are in my signature. My 2 cents coming soon (it's 3:00 AM in UK) so need to sleep (too much excitement so will find it very hard to)
> 
> Cheers!
> (And I truly hope that all my mates on this forum get their grant this week itself)


Congrats buddy!! My IED is also 05th April 2018


----------



## joy79

Hi All,
I have made a mistake in my visa application. I have said "No" to the question - "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
But right above that my entire employment history is given correctly. And all my docs are in place.
I lodged my visa application on August 9th 2017 and got a CO contact on Sep 7th 2017 for a letter from my spouse's college for proof of functional English. Now post providing the letter my application is in Assessment in Progress status.
What do ya'll suggest I do? I'm feeling really disheartened and hopeless. Are they going to reject my application? Or would they ignore because my ACS results and all other info and docs states otherwise.


----------



## jaguar123

joy79 said:


> Hi All,
> I have made a mistake in my visa application. I have said "No" to the question - "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> But right above that my entire employment history is given correctly. And all my docs are in place.
> I lodged my visa application on August 9th 2017 and got a CO contact on Sep 7th 2017 for a letter from my spouse's college for proof of functional English. Now post providing the letter my application is in Assessment in Progress status.
> What do ya'll suggest I do? I'm feeling really disheartened and hopeless. Are they going to reject my application? Or would they ignore because my ACS results and all other info and docs states otherwise.


Don't worry, You could update your status, through update us, after visa lodge, I think Form 1021 has to be filled. Please search a bit, you will find the information.


----------



## Panda112

If you are not claiming points for the overseas employment, it's alright.

If you are claiming points, fill in form 1023 (link below) https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf
Fill it saying that you gave incorrect answer in your visa application, sign it and upload. If you don't remember the page number or question number where you gave incorrect answer, this youtube video will help:





Remember, they never reject your application so lightly unless you've done some fraudulent activity, presented fake docs, over-claimed points, have bad medical results and could not pass the security clearance and police checks.



joy79 said:


> Hi All,
> I have made a mistake in my visa application. I have said "No" to the question - "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> But right above that my entire employment history is given correctly. And all my docs are in place.
> I lodged my visa application on August 9th 2017 and got a CO contact on Sep 7th 2017 for a letter from my spouse's college for proof of functional English. Now post providing the letter my application is in Assessment in Progress status.
> What do ya'll suggest I do? I'm feeling really disheartened and hopeless. Are they going to reject my application? Or would they ignore because my ACS results and all other info and docs states otherwise.


----------



## kv7193

Looks like it's a slow day today for grants? 7 so far...


----------



## Rafai

kv7193 said:


> Looks like it's a slow day today for grants? 7 so far...



9 actually if you count.


----------



## varununi7

How is employment verification done? I got my commencement email on 28/8 and since then no updates! Folks with same points, same job code, same day of lodgement and even after me have got their grants! And yes couple of them received the commencement email a day after me... 

I didn't get AHC calls, my HR hasn't got it, my manager hasn't got it. Wondering what's happening with my application now! Any hints?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.

263111
IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
Lived - Happily Ever After!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Congratulations Buddy ! All the very best in your endeavors.


----------



## sonatpaul

Dear All,

I got my Grant today.... Thanks a lot to all my fiends here in this forum. I really appreciate all the valuable advice that you guys gave me throughput the journey and this would not be possible without you guys....

Thanks a lot... 

I wish all of you to get your grant soon..... All the best... 

Best regards,
Sonat.


----------



## Himadri

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!




Great new buddy ! See you in Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Buddy ! All the very best in your endeavors.


Congrats!!! Al the very best for your future.

I am not claiming points for my wife.

Should I update all educational certificates of her. Form 80 is already attached.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys..I have stayed in Jamaica for about 4 months and in Miami for a week. Do I need to mention the same while filing Visa.

there is a query which says..

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"


----------



## kv7193

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys..I have stayed in Jamaica for about 4 months and in Miami for a week. Do I need to mention the same while filing Visa.
> 
> there is a query which says..
> 
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"


The keyword is 'lived' rather than quick visit/holiday.
Do add Jamaica but not Miami - it could classify as a work/very short visit


----------



## Maverick_VJ

jaguar123 said:


> Congrats!!! Al the very best for your future.
> 
> I am not claiming points for my wife.
> 
> Should I update all educational certificates of her. Form 80 is already attached.


Even if you do not claim points for your wife, you will have to submit some documents like Class Xth certificate for validating the age if not submitting birth certificate and among other documents, you will need to upload a document validating that her medium of study was in english from her respective college or university as applicable.


----------



## grsr

Hello all, I have an urgent query. Please someone respond. I have not yet received invitation. While preparing application for health declarations in immi account, I made a mistake of interchanging the first and family names. I realized this after the application was submitted. Can you please suggest how to rectify this.


----------



## satish5b8

myimmitracker reported 12 grants....


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



grsr said:


> Hello all, I have an urgent query. Please someone respond. I have not yet received invitation. While preparing application for health declarations in immi account, I made a mistake of interchanging the first and family names. I realized this after the application was submitted. Can you please suggest how to rectify this.


 Have you completed the medicals?
If no, I guess, you can delete and create the new one.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!



Many congrats ! Now you can pass on some love to the waiting guyz


----------



## parth1310

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


And just 3 days ago you were planning to submit a 190. 

Patience does pay off; congrats buddy.


----------



## bvashisht

Hi manpan....Congratulations!!!! though I am not sure...I good you would be feeling as I am yet to receive this news for me and my family...Once you are set and sync in with this feeling of flying to Aussies, please let me know how did you employment verification happened....did it happened for all your employment or only with current employer or with the employer with whom you have claimed your points? 

As you have received your grant...my hopes have tremendously increased that I may get it in September month...but none of my employers have confirmed about verification yet...
All the best for your future in Aussie...



manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. ....... For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


----------



## KC_R

its already been 5 months and this waiting period is very frustrating. Well i have a query if anybody could clear my confusion.....I initially lodged my visa on 12th april 2017 but due to some issue in Immiaccount my application was submitted next day on 13th april 2017. So on 13th april after submitting the application i started to upload all relevant documents as per the document checklist. And the status of all the documents shows received. 

But after uploading all the documents i noticed that there was a list of documents at the bottom of the same page which showed "Recommended" (i hope you guys know this page if you have applied by your own instead of an agent). However i had already uploaded same documents and it shows received but in the same page this list of document name with status "recommended" appeared which i noticed later after uploading all the documents. And i thought that instead of uploading same document twice I even email this issue immediately to DIBP next day but i did not receive any response.

When CO requested for more documents on 22nd april 2017 he requested for my additional employment financial verification, my spouse PR evidence and medicals. 

So my question is do you guys think that as CO didnot asked for those documents. Hence, i do not need to reupload all these documents or my visa grant is delayed due to this reason? 

I need your kind suggestion plz


----------



## Rafai

Seems like Brisbane is more active today than Adelaide.


----------



## rvd

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Congratulations.. All the best..


----------



## sunil0476

got it at last..Got my PR today Morning...Thanks a lot buddies..


----------



## rvd

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys..I have stayed in Jamaica for about 4 months and in Miami for a week. Do I need to mention the same while filing Visa.
> 
> there is a query which says..
> 
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"


In Form 80 mention all the travel history.. 

If your family (wife and kids) is staying with then you have to mention *NO *in the "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"


----------



## shalinjames

I dont know if someone had already posted this info, they updated the processing time for august month: 
189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested 75% of applications processed in 7 Months	90% of applications processed in 12 Months
190 Skilled - Nominatet, 75% of applications processed in 7 Months, 90% of applications processed in 13 Months

Source: 
Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## singh_13

Guys

Finally received by Visa - Business Analyst
Lodged - 14th August (all Docs except Medicals)
Medicals - 4th September
Grant - 18th Sept

I know many of you are waiting since 1 year but keep patience you will get it. I started whole process in Sept 2015 and after 2 long years of struggle finally got today. So please have patience, you will get what you deserve in the end.


----------



## prdream

singh_13 said:


> Guys
> 
> Finally received by Visa - Business Analyst
> Lodged - 14th August (all Docs except Medicals)
> Medicals - 4th September
> Grant - 18th Sept
> 
> I know many of you are waiting since 1 year but keep patience you will get it. I started whole process in Sept 2015 and after 2 long years of struggle finally got today. So please have patience, you will get what you deserve in the end.


Congratulations..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kv7193

singh_13 said:


> Guys
> 
> Finally received by Visa - Business Analyst
> Lodged - 14th August (all Docs except Medicals)
> Medicals - 4th September
> Grant - 18th Sept
> 
> I know many of you are waiting since 1 year but keep patience you will get it. I started whole process in Sept 2015 and after 2 long years of struggle finally got today. So please have patience, you will get what you deserve in the end.


wow! That's a long time. 2 years?!! well deserved  Enjoy every bit!!!


----------



## varununi7

singh_13 said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received by Visa - Business Analyst
> 
> Lodged - 14th August (all Docs except Medicals)
> 
> Medicals - 4th September
> 
> Grant - 18th Sept
> 
> 
> 
> I know many of you are waiting since 1 year but keep patience you will get it. I started whole process in Sept 2015 and after 2 long years of struggle finally got today. So please have patience, you will get what you deserve in the end.




Congratulations, that's pretty fast! I am waiting for the same job code since July. Got only immi commencement email. Did you get that?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sanu90

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Hello Manpan

Congratulations on your PR. A small question on behalf of a friend of mine.
Is it required to submit all the educational documents of spouse even if partner points are not claimed? 
or submitting only SSC for age proof and Ielts for functional english would be enough?

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Congrats
Good luck


----------



## yasir99m

Hi Guys,
Can i please get the email address for inquiry against Adelaide and Brisbane office both as i don't know which one is handling my case. Haven't received any feedback from DIBP since visa lodge in Jan -17 . Emp verification and AHC call was done on February 8th since then complete silence so i am wondering whats wrong ? not even a single email from them other than the one of application received which i got after paying visa fee. Its been 9 months now, my immi account mailbox shows 1 email only (Application Received) highly frustrating !

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## singh_13

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations, that's pretty fast! I am waiting for the same job code since July. Got only immi commencement email. Did you get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



hey no, my status changed from received to finalized directly. You will get it soon bro, I am sure


----------



## raunak

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Congratulations buddy! My best wishes to you for your new life in Australia


----------



## vaninder

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Congratulations to you. You inspired lots of us by telling your story. Great journey. !!


----------



## joy79

Thanks for replying. Could you please help me with the drop down to choose for attaching form 1023. I read somewhere that it would be under - No Document - others(specify). Is this correct?




Panda112 said:


> If you are not claiming points for the overseas employment, it's alright.
> 
> If you are claiming points, fill in form 1023 (link below) https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf
> Fill it saying that you gave incorrect answer in your visa application, sign it and upload. If you don't remember the page number or question number where you gave incorrect answer, this youtube video will help:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBWrg9ksAmo
> 
> Remember, they never reject your application so lightly unless you've done some fraudulent activity, presented fake docs, over-claimed points, have bad medical results and could not pass the security clearance and police checks.


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Got the 189 Grant ..
Thanks to all the members, who are contributing to this forums and helping others.


--------------------------------------------
my timeline 
Electronics Engineer 233411
Ielts all 7+ ( 65 points )
Invite: 4th jan
Visa application Lodge: 9th feb
Co contacted for PCC & medical: 23rd march
PCC & medical upload: 02nd April
Grant: 7th September
IED: 28th Feb


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

...


----------



## joy79

Oops I found a drop down specifically for form 1023 



joy79 said:


> Thanks for replying. Could you please help me with the drop down to choose for attaching form 1023. I read somewhere that it would be under - No Document - others(specify). Is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not claiming points for the overseas employment, it's alright.
> 
> If you are claiming points, fill in form 1023 (link below) https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf
> Fill it saying that you gave incorrect answer in your visa application, sign it and upload. If you don't remember the page number or question number where you gave incorrect answer, this youtube video will help:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBWrg9ksAmo
> 
> Remember, they never reject your application so lightly unless you've done some fraudulent activity, presented fake docs, over-claimed points, have bad medical results and could not pass the security clearance and police checks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Team Brisbane is on the move today. Below is the latest analysis on 189 cases dealt with by Team Brisbane (Data courtesy ImmiTracker)

Today (19th Sep 2017) till now, 9 grants have been given by Team Brisbane. one of those grants was from Dec'16, one was from Feb'17, three from Mar'17 and four from Apr'17. Now we look into how may month wise cases have been cleared by Team Brisbane which were lodged from 1st Jan'17 onward.

In Jan'17, 23 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 21 Grants were awarded while 2 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 91%

In Feb'17, 43 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 37 Grants were awarded while 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 86%

In Mar'17, 42 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 31 Grants were awarded while 11 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 74%

In Apr'17, 32 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 12 Grants were awarded while 20 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 38%

In May'17, 20 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 8 Grants were awarded while 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 40%

In Jun'17, 12 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 0 Grants were awarded and all 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 0%

In Jul'17, 8 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 2 Grants were awarded and all 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 25%

Case finalization %age suggests that Team Brisbane has started working on Apr'17 applicants while some of Brisbane COs are still clearing Mar'17. If they keep on going with same pace They ll clear most of applicant till Jun'17 within next 30 days in my opinion.


----------



## manpan18

sanu90 said:


> Hello Manpan
> 
> Congratulations on your PR. A small question on behalf of a friend of mine.
> Is it required to submit all the educational documents of spouse even if partner points are not claimed?
> or submitting only SSC for age proof and Ielts for functional english would be enough?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks bud! Yes that is advisable. You have to declare the spouse's educational qualification in your application and Form 80 and it would be good to upload supporting documents. If bot iploaded then it depends upon the CO - he may ask or not ask but we should assume the latter. Is there any reason why your friend is not able to do so? Has he already lodged the visa?

263111
IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
Lived - Happily Ever After!


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Plus i need to ask few things from the experts..
I applied through consultant, after i got the grant, How i can i access my immi account for future use like updating information like passport update / spouse visa etc..
Is there any proper and legit way of doing it, without involving agents, as these consultants/agents are not supportive..
please help in this regard..


----------



## shivashrestha91

Dear All,

I have been a silent observer of this fantastic group. I am very happy to share that me and my wife got our 189 Visa today morning. 

I hope and pray that you all get your visa soon.

Date of visa application - 17 May 2017
Visa grant date - 18 Sept 2017
ANZSCO code: 1324214

thanks!


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Hi - i need some advice on the health declaration regarding the point on TB.

I had a lung infection 10 years back, which was not identifiable by doctors and was treated as TB. The entire medication was taken and fully cured and since then i have no issues.

Reading on various threads on this forum, i would be likely asked to go for additional tests, which i am ok with.

However, i am a bit nervous about the whole thing, especially as i am going to invest lot of money into this.

I am loosing morale due to this. Is there anyone here who has been through the same thing, give some positive hopes.


----------



## yousufkhan

Umer Siddiqui said:


> Plus i need to ask few things from the experts..
> I applied through consultant, after i got the grant, How i can i access my immi account for future use like updating information like passport update / spouse visa etc..
> Is there any proper and legit way of doing it, without involving agents, as these consultants/agents are not supportive..
> please help in this regard..


-
Hi,
Take reference number from agent and import apllication after creating new account on Immi.


----------



## yasir99m

Posting again 

Hi Guys,
Can i please get the email address for inquiry against Adelaide and Brisbane office both as i don't know which one is handling my case. Haven't received any feedback from DIBP since visa lodge in Jan -17 . Emp verification and AHC call was done on February 8th since then complete silence so i am wondering whats wrong ? not even a single email from them other than the one of application received which i got after paying visa fee. Its been 9 months now, my immi account mailbox shows 1 email only (Application Received) highly frustrating !

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## manpan18

bvashisht said:


> Hi manpan....Congratulations!!!! though I am not sure...I good you would be feeling as I am yet to receive this news for me and my family...Once you are set and sync in with this feeling of flying to Aussies, please let me know how did you employment verification happened....did it happened for all your employment or only with current employer or with the employer with whom you have claimed your points?
> 
> As you have received your grant...my hopes have tremendously increased that I may get it in September month...but none of my employers have confirmed about verification yet...
> All the best for your future in Aussie...


Hey bud, thanks! I know the frustration and anxiety. Keep yourself busy. I got a call from AHC asking for authorization letter from me so that they can get information from my current employer ( some employers need that before they can provide any information to outsiders). The lady gave me her email address and I sent her the letter the same day. That's all the interaction I had regarding my employment verification. I did not even check with my current HR regarding that. Just kept my fingers crossed. I am not sure whether they checked with my previous employer or not.

Don't worry, the service standards had reduced today and will reduce further the same time next month. People who are waiting will either get the grant or will be able to call them to ask for status. Hang tight.


----------



## Arun BS

*190 - NSW - Analyst Programmer - April Lodged - Granted today !*

190 - NSW - Analyst Programmer - April Lodged - Granted today !

Hello everyone ! 

My family and I got our Grant for NSW 190 which we had lodged in April 2017. I would like to thank you all for sharing information and answering queries. If not for expat forum and immitracker, my immigration would be a maze. 

Till last week,I was really frustrated to see Adelaide team performing but not Brisbane. 

Here are my details:

Lodged: 11 April 2017

Documents: Front loaded everything except PCC as I required a letter in Singapore.

CO Contact: asking for PCC on May 2017

Team:Brisbane

No contact in June, July and August. Prime reason I noticed was due to quota restrictions and lots of website errors due to new upgraded website - July and August was dedicated to fixing bugs and stabilising in dibp website 

If you are reading this and are still waiting for your grant, I would not tell you to calm down because I was not able to. But my advise, distract yourself and be strong. If you had made honest submissions, there is nothing to panic. 

I wish an amazing career and life to all the healthy supporters in this forum. 

Based on the GRANT trend of brisbane, it takes about 160-180 days average to receive a GRANT. 

Good Luck to you all and a million thanks once again

Cheers
Arun


----------



## bvashisht

thanks for your reply and words of comfort....I have been sitting quietly for some time as I thought my grant may take around 6-8 months...but this rain of grants has shaken my patience....anyway...I don't have any choice either....I have to wait...I think someone has posted a number to contact DIBP earlier. 



manpan18 said:


> Hey bud, thanks! I know the frustration and anxiety. Keep yourself busy. I got a call from AHC asking for authorization letter from me so that they can get information from my current employer ( some employers need that before they can provide any information to outsiders). The lady gave me her email address and I sent her the letter the same day. That's all the interaction I had regarding my employment verification. I did not even check with my current HR regarding that. Just kept my fingers crossed. I am not sure whether they checked with my previous employer or not.
> 
> Don't worry, the service standards had reduced today and will reduce further the same time next month. People who are waiting will either get the grant or will be able to call them to ask for status. Hang tight.


----------



## manpan18

KC_R said:


> its already been 5 months and this waiting period is very frustrating. Well i have a query if anybody could clear my confusion.....I initially lodged my visa on 12th april 2017 but due to some issue in Immiaccount my application was submitted next day on 13th april 2017. So on 13th april after submitting the application i started to upload all relevant documents as per the document checklist. And the status of all the documents shows received.
> 
> But after uploading all the documents i noticed that there was a list of documents at the bottom of the same page which showed "Recommended" (i hope you guys know this page if you have applied by your own instead of an agent). However i had already uploaded same documents and it shows received but in the same page this list of document name with status "recommended" appeared which i noticed later after uploading all the documents. And i thought that instead of uploading same document twice I even email this issue immediately to DIBP next day but i did not receive any response.
> 
> When CO requested for more documents on 22nd april 2017 he requested for my additional employment financial verification, my spouse PR evidence and medicals.
> 
> So my question is do you guys think that as CO didnot asked for those documents. Hence, i do not need to reupload all these documents or my visa grant is delayed due to this reason?
> 
> I need your kind suggestion plz


I know what you are saying:
1. The application date changing to next day is common. Happened to me as well.
2. I also started uploading document after Lodging visa but not all. Next day I found what you are mentioning.
3. It automatically populates the recommended heads of documents to be uploaded after a while.

They deal with these things everyday and would understand what had happened - applicant started uploading even before the recommended list was created. If CO has asked for certain things that were not uploaded then rest assured that he has gone through the rest of your documents.

Don't re-upload.


----------



## manpan18

singh_13 said:


> Guys
> 
> Finally received by Visa - Business Analyst
> Lodged - 14th August (all Docs except Medicals)
> Medicals - 4th September
> Grant - 18th Sept
> 
> I know many of you are waiting since 1 year but keep patience you will get it. I started whole process in Sept 2015 and after 2 long years of struggle finally got today. So please have patience, you will get what you deserve in the end.


Congrats! I know the feeling.


----------



## aks80

*Granted!*

Hey folks, heard from my agent a couple of hours ago that the grant came through for me and family.

The first feeling was relief, then some disbelief, then more relief. Still processing my emotions and don't want to bore folks with details. Had decided not to check my immiaccount this entire week because I was dejected when nothing happened for me last couple of weeks. Imagining all kinds of negative outcomes didn't help. There was no employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I have had 4 different employers through my career.

Incidentally, by the time I found this forum, I had already lodged my visa. This place helped me know what was happening and make sure that I hadn't missed something. I didn't upload a bunch of docs that this forum recommends (1221 for example) based on specific inputs from the agent. Compared to other agent stories, I think mine was positive and I am happy to message their details if anyone wants to take their help. 

For the ones that are waiting, it will happen. Till it happens though, these are just empty words. Best of luck and see you soon on the other side!


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

KC_R said:


> its already been 5 months and this waiting period is very frustrating. Well i have a query if anybody could clear my confusion.....I initially lodged my visa on 12th april 2017 but due to some issue in Immiaccount my application was submitted next day on 13th april 2017. So on 13th april after submitting the application i started to upload all relevant documents as per the document checklist. And the status of all the documents shows received.
> 
> 
> 
> But after uploading all the documents i noticed that there was a list of documents at the bottom of the same page which showed "Recommended" (i hope you guys know this page if you have applied by your own instead of an agent). However i had already uploaded same documents and it shows received but in the same page this list of document name with status "recommended" appeared which i noticed later after uploading all the documents. And i thought that instead of uploading same document twice I even email this issue immediately to DIBP next day but i did not receive any response.
> 
> 
> 
> When CO requested for more documents on 22nd april 2017 he requested for my additional employment financial verification, my spouse PR evidence and medicals.
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is do you guys think that as CO didnot asked for those documents. Hence, i do not need to reupload all these documents or my visa grant is delayed due to this reason?
> 
> 
> 
> I need your kind suggestion plz




Congradz man, could you tell me if you got wifes 5+ if so, what documents did you upload for visa loge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!



Congradz man, could you tell me if you got wifes 5+ if so, what documents did you upload for visa loge?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Guys, if any one got grant with spouse 5+ could you please tell me if u had to upload all the docs for her or only ACS + PTE/ IELTS + age docs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalia

Hello All,

I am very pleased to tell you all that we have got our grant today.

Timeline:
Invited:11th Aug
Loged:22nd Aug
Co contacted:13th Sept
Updated doc:15th Sept
Granted:18th Sept
IED:11th Aug 2018

Thank you all.


----------



## KC_R

manpan18 said:


> I know what you are saying:
> 1. The application date changing to next day is common. Happened to me as well.
> 2. I also started uploading document after Lodging visa but not all. Next day I found what you are mentioning.
> 3. It automatically populates the recommended heads of documents to be uploaded after a while.
> 
> They deal with these things everyday and would understand what had happened - applicant started uploading even before the recommended list was created. If CO has asked for certain things that were not uploaded then rest assured that he has gone through the rest of your documents.
> 
> Don't re-upload.


thanks bro. i was panicking seeing others grant and was also assuming that is this the reason behind delay coz my friend who lodged visa 1 month after mine in may 2017 has already got her visa but here i am still waiting. Once again thanks. Hoping to get my grant within this September :fingerscrossed:


----------



## m_hegazy

Panda112 said:


> Could be. EA clearly states that DIBP or any other government agencies can access the provided documents.
> 
> On the other hand, it's less likely coz he didn't go through RSEA so DIBP needn't verify the genuineness of his experience claims from EA. I believe an email or call to the department would sort out the issue.
> 
> Disclaimer: I only talked about probabilities and do not endorse fraudulent practice. It is wrong to do so.


He is lucky , he got the grant today 
This gives me indication that DIBP has their separate check of experience points in case anyone went through MSA !! NOT RSEA


----------



## shets

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very pleased to tell you all that we have got our grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> Invited:11th Aug
> Loged:22nd Aug
> Co contacted:13th Sept
> Updated doc:15th Sept
> Granted:18th Sept
> IED:11th Aug 2018
> 
> Thank you all.




Congratulations!


----------



## debeash

Arun BS said:


> 190 - NSW - Analyst Programmer - April Lodged - Granted today !
> 
> Hello everyone !
> 
> My family and I got our Grant for NSW 190 which we had lodged in April 2017. I would like to thank you all for sharing information and answering queries. If not for expat forum and immitracker, my immigration would be a maze.
> 
> Till last week,I was really frustrated to see Adelaide team performing but not Brisbane.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> Lodged: 11 April 2017
> 
> Documents: Front loaded everything except PCC as I required a letter in Singapore.
> 
> CO Contact: asking for PCC on May 2017
> 
> Team:Brisbane
> 
> No contact in June, July and August. Prime reason I noticed was due to quota restrictions and lots of website errors due to new upgraded website - July and August was dedicated to fixing bugs and stabilising in dibp website
> 
> If you are reading this and are still waiting for your grant, I would not tell you to calm down because I was not able to. But my advise, distract yourself and be strong. If you had made honest submissions, there is nothing to panic.
> 
> I wish an amazing career and life to all the healthy supporters in this forum.
> 
> Based on the GRANT trend of brisbane, it takes about 160-180 days average to receive a GRANT.
> 
> Good Luck to you all and a million thanks once again
> 
> Cheers
> Arun


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubaza

Hi friends!

In document checklist of 189 visa:

"If you served in the armed forces of any country, supply military service records or discharge papers."

In form 80 again:

"Have you undertaken any military service?"

I have not come accross anywhere else asking about military service details.

I have not gone to army, so do I need to upload a document about it at any stage?


Thanks!


----------



## debeash

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very pleased to tell you all that we have got our grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> Invited:11th Aug
> Loged:22nd Aug
> Co contacted:13th Sept
> Updated doc:15th Sept
> Granted:18th Sept
> IED:11th Aug 2018
> 
> Thank you all.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

kubaza said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> In document checklist of 189 visa:
> 
> "If you served in the armed forces of any country, supply military service records or discharge papers."
> 
> In form 80 again:
> 
> "Have you undertaken any military service?"
> 
> I have not come accross anywhere else asking about military service details.
> 
> I have not gone to army, so do I need to upload a document about it at any stage?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


If you have NOT gone to army, there is no document to be uploaded. You just mark No wherever anything related to military service is mentioned.


----------



## jithooos

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Team Brisbane is on the move today. Below is the latest analysis on 189 cases dealt with by Team Brisbane (Data courtesy ImmiTracker)
> 
> 
> 
> Today (19th Sep 2017) till now, 9 grants have been given by Team Brisbane. one of those grants was from Dec'16, one was from Feb'17, three from Mar'17 and four from Apr'17. Now we look into how may month wise cases have been cleared by Team Brisbane which were lodged from 1st Jan'17 onward.
> 
> 
> 
> In Jan'17, 23 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 21 Grants were awarded while 2 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 91%
> 
> 
> 
> In Feb'17, 43 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 37 Grants were awarded while 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 86%
> 
> 
> 
> In Mar'17, 42 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 31 Grants were awarded while 11 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 74%
> 
> 
> 
> In Apr'17, 32 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 12 Grants were awarded while 20 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 38%
> 
> 
> 
> In May'17, 20 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 8 Grants were awarded while 14 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 40%
> 
> 
> 
> In Jun'17, 12 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 0 Grants were awarded and all 12 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 0%
> 
> 
> 
> In Jul'17, 8 cases were taken by Team Brisbane. 2 Grants were awarded and all 6 candidates are still waiting. Case Finalization %age is 25%
> 
> 
> 
> Case finalization %age suggests that Team Brisbane has started working on Apr'17 applicants while some of Brisbane COs are still clearing Mar'17. If they keep on going with same pace They ll clear most of applicant till Jun'17 within next 30 days in my opinion.




Love your analysis.... good work bro..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsu

Help please,

How important is income letter from employer while lodging 189 visa? I believe it is optional since i uploaded rnr, experience, payslip, tax, increment, promotion.

Please suggest.


----------



## manpan18

Chelsu said:


> Help please,
> 
> How important is income letter from employer while lodging 189 visa? I believe it is optional since i uploaded rnr, experience, payslip, tax, increment, promotion.
> 
> Please suggest.


Yes. Optional. Rest of what you have will do.


----------



## sanu90

manpan18 said:


> Thanks bud! Yes that is advisable. You have to declare the spouse's educational qualification in your application and Form 80 and it would be good to upload supporting documents. If bot iploaded then it depends upon the CO - he may ask or not ask but we should assume the latter. Is there any reason why your friend is not able to do so? Has he already lodged the visa?
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Hello Manpan

The only problem is that he has lodged his visa 17 days back and is unsure if he can upload these documents now. His concern is whether any additional uploads at this stage will create any delay in his processing.

Thanks


----------



## varununi7

sanu90 said:


> Hello Manpan
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is that he has lodged his visa 17 days back and is unsure if he can upload these documents now. His concern is whether any additional uploads at this stage will create any delay in his processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Does it cause any delays!!! I uploaded all docs on 28/7 and then realised I missed form 1221! Responded with form 1221 on 24/8, almost a month later. Got a immi commencement then 4 days after on 28/8. 

Does it reset the application lodged date or delay it???

Pls advise.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pak_Kor_Aus

Hi Folks,

It gives me great pleasure to share one of the happiest moment of my life with you. Today, I was lucky to received direct grant for my SS 189 application.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank each and every member of this forum for their guidance and help during every step of this journey.

Frankly speaking, I was extremely nervous specially after seeing people waiting for more than a year. I never thought I would get the grant in three months. Here is my timeline:

IELTS (8.0): 2017.03.25
Engineers Australia (3.5 years of experience): 2017.05.19
Invitation: 2017.06.07
Application Lodged: 2017.06.07
Front Loaded Documents: 2017.06.07 (so many documents; as many as I could possibly arrange)
Grant (Direct): 2017.09.18

Seniors, please guide me what to do after I land in Australia? How long does it take to get my PR card? Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Lastly, please let me know If you need any help / tip for your application.

Ciao,
SN


----------



## xxxabbiexxx

Hi Guys, I'm really confused about all this, I applied for my 189 visa on 17/05/17, we did the medicals and police checks and all documents were uploaded by 12/06/17, since then we were asked for a clearer copy of my partners passport which we uploaded 21/07/17, since then our application has been stuck on assessment in progress! Is this normal? Is there anything we can do other than wait, our agent has now left the company so I don't know who to ask! We are from the UK and my partners occupation is carpenter- not sure if that makes any difference to the processing times!


----------



## Kamalc

nabzz said:


> Any idea if electrical engineering is pro rata or non? and are electrical and electronics engineering under the same anzsco code? or are they both different? I saw the current cutoff for electronics engineers was 65, was it the same for electrical?
> 
> Asking for my brother, he's trying to decide whether to get assessed as electrical or electronics.


 if I was ur brother I would have gone for electrical every time, he will be certainly invited with 60 with electrical but never at 60 with electronics


----------



## hcart

Hi Everyone 

It seems like everyone who applied in April is getting a grant.
I just got my grant today.

Thanks for a wonderful support you've been!



Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

Shalia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very pleased to tell you all that we have got our grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> Invited:11th Aug
> Loged:22nd Aug
> Co contacted:13th Sept
> Updated doc:15th Sept
> Granted:18th Sept
> IED:11th Aug 2018
> 
> Thank you all.


hi Shalia

Congratulations for your grant.
Would appreciate if you could what the additional document/information requested by the CO??

Thanks


----------



## xxxabbiexxx

Hi Guys, I'm really confused about all this, I applied for my 189 visa on 17/05/17, we did the medicals and police checks and all documents were uploaded by 12/06/17, since then we were asked for a clearer copy of my partners passport which we uploaded 21/07/17, since then our application has been stuck on assessment in progress! Is this normal? Is there anything we can do other than wait, our agent has now left the company so I don't know who to ask! We are from the UK and my partners occupation is carpenter- not sure if that makes any difference to the processing times!


----------



## kv7193

xxxabbiexxx said:


> Hi Guys, I'm really confused about all this, I applied for my 189 visa on 17/05/17, we did the medicals and police checks and all documents were uploaded by 12/06/17, since then we were asked for a clearer copy of my partners passport which we uploaded 21/07/17, since then our application has been stuck on assessment in progress! Is this normal? Is there anything we can do other than wait, our agent has now left the company so I don't know who to ask! We are from the UK and my partners occupation is carpenter- not sure if that makes any difference to the processing times!


Same. Feeling is mutual. Hang in there...we will get the grant soon


----------



## mariner86

Can you guys confirm if immitracker is working cuz the website is not opening here!

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

mariner86 said:


> Can you guys confirm if immitracker is working cuz the website is not opening here!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Same problem
Server error!!!!

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
CO team : Adelaide


----------



## vikaschandra

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


Congratulations mate.


----------



## joy79

Hi All, Could anyone please let me know when should one use the Update Us link in immiaccount? I have just attached the form 1023 for incorrect answers provided. But looks like the Update Us link is the better way to do it? This is the link where the department as well has mentioned something of that sort 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/online-forms-immiaccount-update-details


----------



## suhasaraos

Looks like I got the math right last month, not quite the prediction though 

Instead of 100 invites which would put it at about 5-8 months, we had about 85 invites in the month of August and now updated processing times are at 7-12 months. Global visa and citizenship processing times

This month has already seen close to 500 invites.. now anybody wants to guess what the timelines could be in their next update??? 



suhasaraos said:


> Looking at the latest update on timelines (11 to 15 months) and comparing it with data from immitracker, I am getting a sense of optimism actually! The metrics they are putting up are of past performance and not necessarily representative of future. The 11 to 15 Months timeline is for the month of July 2017, previously it was 8 to 11 months for the month of June 2017. If I recollect it right, it was more like 3-5 months for the months like April.
> 
> From Immitracker
> April had 127 grants - Here the processing time was 3 to 5 months.
> June had 57 grants - The processing time was changed to 8 to 11 months
> July had 28 grants - The processing time is changed to 11 to 15 months.
> 
> Now Aug has already seen 53 invites - most of them in last 10 days or so, if the same trend continues we might be hitting about 100 this month - Based on this assumption, a simple math puts this number at 5-8months. (Hopefully, we will see this in their next monthly update)
> 
> Again keeping my fingers crossed and wishing everyone the very best.


----------



## manpan18

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Congradz man, could you tell me if you got wifes 5+ if so, what documents did you upload for visa loge?


5+? Do you mean if i am married for 5+ years? I uploaded her education documents, passport, medical, PCC, form 80, 1221, PTE, marriage certificate


----------



## manpan18

sanu90 said:


> Hello Manpan
> 
> The only problem is that he has lodged his visa 17 days back and is unsure if he can upload these documents now. His concern is whether any additional uploads at this stage will create any delay in his processing.
> 
> Thanks


He can upload. It will not reset. It will not cause delay. 17 days is not that long. Even direct grants are taking atleast a month these days. I applied 19-Mar-17. CO contact 29Mar. CO asked for 4 things. IP 31Mar. I uploaded 3 things and responded by email of the 4th thing - corrected university name. Waited waited waited and got tired of waiting. So just for the sake of it I went through "update us" link and submitted an incorrect answer declaration stating the correction of university name - on 12-Sep

I had my reservations whether it will reset my file. But I thought "what the hell". And guess what? I got my grant on 18-Sep.

They were either already in the process of finalising or they dont pay much attention to information provided cia email and my last action is what did it. Either way it did not reset. Good luck to your friend. You are a good friend.


----------



## KC_R

hcart said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> It seems like everyone who applied in April is getting a grant.
> I just got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks for a wonderful support you've been!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI KII-L22 using Tapatalk


not everyone i am here waiting waiting...btwn congrats


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

manpan18 said:


> 5+? Do you mean if i am married for 5+ years? I uploaded her education documents, passport, medical, PCC, form 80, 1221, PTE, marriage certificate



Was asking about partner points? Did u claim 5 points with her? In that case what documents did you upload for visa grant?


----------



## newbie_here

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Guys, if any one got grant with spouse 5+ could you please tell me if u had to upload all the docs for her or only ACS + PTE/ IELTS + age docs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mahesh,

The following documents I uploaded and we got direct grant on Sep 14-2017. Visa Lodged - 20-aug-2017

For spouse( with Partner points). 

ACS Outcome Letter Spouse
Aadhar Card Spouse
PAN Card Spouse
Form 80 Spouse
India PCC Spouse
Photograph Spouse
Marriage Certificate
Medium Of Instruction Proof
PTE Score Spouse
Passport Spouse
Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate - Proof of Age Spouse

*For Primary 

*
10th Details
12th Details
Bachelor Certificate
Bachelor Transcripts (Marksheet)
ACS outcome Letter
Bank Statements
Aadhar Card
PAN Card
Form 80
India PCC
Form 26AS
Form 16
Company Joining Letter
Company Promotion letters
Reference Declaration
Payslips
Marriage Certificate
Passport
Photograph
Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate - Proof of Age

*For Child(3 years)*


Birth Certificate Child
Passport Child
Photograph Child


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

newbie_here said:


> Hi Mahesh,
> 
> The following documents I uploaded and we got direct grant on Sep 14-2017. Visa Lodged - 20-aug-2017
> 
> For spouse( with Partner points).
> 
> ACS Outcome Letter Spouse
> Aadhar Card Spouse
> PAN Card Spouse
> Form 80 Spouse
> India PCC Spouse
> Photograph Spouse
> Marriage Certificate
> Medium Of Instruction Proof
> PTE Score Spouse
> Passport Spouse
> Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate - Proof of Age Spouse
> M







Thank you so much for your information. As i do plan to add partner, i wanted to have a clear idea on what i need to have in hand.


----------



## Panda112

Aaaaand I hate you.


manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!


----------



## Panda112

No need to send everything, second option will suffice if not claiming points for spouse. But nothing to stop CO from Asking so if you can, send everything.


sanu90 said:


> Hello Manpan
> 
> Congratulations on your PR. A small question on behalf of a friend of mine.
> Is it required to submit all the educational documents of spouse even if partner points are not claimed?
> or submitting only SSC for age proof and Ielts for functional english would be enough?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Panda112

I don't think so


varununi7 said:


> Does it cause any delays!!! I uploaded all docs on 28/7 and then realised I missed form 1221! Responded with form 1221 on 24/8, almost a month later. Got a immi commencement then 4 days after on 28/8.
> 
> Does it reset the application lodged date or delay it???
> 
> Pls advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

xxxabbiexxx said:


> Hi Guys, I'm really confused about all this, I applied for my 189 visa on 17/05/17, we did the medicals and police checks and all documents were uploaded by 12/06/17, since then we were asked for a clearer copy of my partners passport which we uploaded 21/07/17, since then our application has been stuck on assessment in progress! Is this normal? Is there anything we can do other than wait, our agent has now left the company so I don't know who to ask! We are from the UK and my partners occupation is carpenter- not sure if that makes any difference to the processing times!


Yes it's normal. Less than 50% applications of May have only been finalized. So hang in there


----------



## Panda112

Update us- change of circumstances
Form 1023- notification of incorrect answer (not new info but info that was entered incorrectly by mistake)


joy79 said:


> Hi All, Could anyone please let me know when should one use the Update Us link in immiaccount? I have just attached the form 1023 for incorrect answers provided. But looks like the Update Us link is the better way to do it? This is the link where the department as well has mentioned something of that sort
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/online-forms-immiaccount-update-details


----------



## Panda112

[email protected] that'd be for Adelaide, not sure of Brisbane. They replied me in around 17 days.
You can also call them at +61 1300 364 613 but they don't usually entertain call about application status. Also there's the global feedback system (search in Google) where you can post feedback or queries for visa related info. Make sure to include your application ID, TRN number and passport number along with your name in each inquiry.


yasir99m said:


> Posting again
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Can i please get the email address for inquiry against Adelaide and Brisbane office both as i don't know which one is handling my case. Haven't received any feedback from DIBP since visa lodge in Jan -17 . Emp verification and AHC call was done on February 8th since then complete silence so i am wondering whats wrong ? not even a single email from them other than the one of application received which i got after paying visa fee. Its been 9 months now, my immi account mailbox shows 1 email only (Application Received) highly frustrating !
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


----------



## andreyx108b

suhasaraos said:


> Looks like I got the math right last month, not quite the prediction though
> 
> Instead of 100 invites which would put it at about 5-8 months, we had about 85 invites in the month of August and now updated processing times are at 7-12 months. Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> This month has already seen close to 500 invites.. now anybody wants to guess what the timelines could be in their next update???


these timelines they publish have little validity, they again, in September brought the average processing time to ~90 days. Historically it has been 85 days. 

They clear up a huge portion of first half of 2017 applicants...


----------



## rocktopus

xxxabbiexxx said:


> Hi Guys, I'm really confused about all this, I applied for my 189 visa on 17/05/17, we did the medicals and police checks and all documents were uploaded by 12/06/17, since then we were asked for a clearer copy of my partners passport which we uploaded 21/07/17, since then our application has been stuck on assessment in progress! Is this normal? Is there anything we can do other than wait, our agent has now left the company so I don't know who to ask! We are from the UK and my partners occupation is carpenter- not sure if that makes any difference to the processing times!


It is normal yes. As a rule of thumb any CO contact will extend your processing time by several months. You can only wait now. Good luck!


----------



## gaps.jaini

newbie_here said:


> Hi Mahesh,
> 
> The following documents I uploaded and we got direct grant on Sep 14-2017. Visa Lodged - 20-aug-2017
> 
> For spouse( with Partner points).
> 
> ACS Outcome Letter Spouse
> Aadhar Card Spouse
> PAN Card Spouse
> Form 80 Spouse
> India PCC Spouse
> Photograph Spouse
> Marriage Certificate
> Medium Of Instruction Proof
> PTE Score Spouse
> Passport Spouse
> Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate - Proof of Age Spouse
> 
> *For Primary
> 
> *
> 10th Details
> 12th Details
> Bachelor Certificate
> Bachelor Transcripts (Marksheet)
> ACS outcome Letter
> Bank Statements
> Aadhar Card
> PAN Card
> Form 80
> India PCC
> Form 26AS
> Form 16
> Company Joining Letter
> Company Promotion letters
> Reference Declaration
> Payslips
> Marriage Certificate
> Passport
> Photograph
> Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate - Proof of Age
> 
> *For Child(3 years)*
> 
> 
> Birth Certificate Child
> Passport Child
> Photograph Child


Thanks for the detailed list. I uploaded almost all the documents except few which were optional. If I upload them now, will that reset my waiting time?

I lodged my visa on 9th Aug for 2613 group and then I started uploaded docs which completed in 2 weeks. I uploaded couple of extra documents on 10th Sep. I can see on the forum that people lodged their visa after me got Direct Grants. I know it's not predictable but any feedback for me, specially on the resetting of waiting period when you upload a new document?

Thanks guys. Cheers!


----------



## santoshjhawar

Dear All, 
Need urgent help/suggestion please. in my initial CO contact back June, I had filled form 80 and recently when filling 1221 i was taking reference/details from 80 filled already. Realized/found out that i have done a mistake when suggesting my employment. It should have been Oct-2011 but i mentioned as Oct-2012. 
In my recent contact, CO didn't ask for any update + I believe this is reviewed/accepted as well, there was only mention of medicals for spouse to be done and nothing else. 

Question: Do you think i should leave this as is or click - update us - incorrect information provided tab, 1221 has updated information in it. however it creates discrepancy when 1221 and 80 are compared. 

Appreciate your quick suggestions on this please.


----------



## Panda112

It could cause delay if they find out later. Send form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) along with correct one.
CO contact can take place numerous times


santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> Need urgent help/suggestion please. in my initial CO contact back June, I had filled form 80 and recently when filling 1221 i was taking reference/details from 80 filled already. Realized/found out that i have done a mistake when suggesting my employment. It should have been Oct-2011 but i mentioned as Oct-2012.
> In my recent contact, CO didn't ask for any update + I believe this is reviewed/accepted as well, there was only mention of medicals for spouse to be done and nothing else.
> 
> Question: Do you think i should leave this as is or click - update us - incorrect information provided tab, 1221 has updated information in it. however it creates discrepancy when 1221 and 80 are compared.
> 
> Appreciate your quick suggestions on this please.


----------



## kartrik

Hi Guys,
I am a silent spectator of this forums. I read here from time to time to get hope.
I decided to apply for the visa by taking services from the an Agent. 
I got a grant yesterday.. It was a long long journey.
Below are the timelines.

Visa category : 189
ANZSCO: 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
PTE - 1st Attempt: R76, W:81, S:82, L: 81 --- 02-Aug-2016
Points: 65
EOI Rcvd: 02-Sep-2016(There were some issues with the work Ex that my agent had goofed up, so had to let this eoi go)
EOI Rcvd: 26-Oct-2016 
Visa lodged: 27-Oct-2016 (Front loaded all the document.)
CO contact1: 4-Nov-2016 asked for resume and PTE scores.
CO contact2: 25-Aug-2017 asked for form 1281
Visa Granted: 18-Sep-2017
IED: 06-Dec-2017


----------



## BillyJoe101

Anyone on here, who lodged their visa in August had an update (CO Allocated, immi commencement or grant) willing to share


----------



## KC_R

Super excited to share this news that i got my visa today....my details is in my signature

My best wishes to all those who are waiting...Also big thanks to u guys who helped me to clear out many doubts


----------



## LPSK

Hi all, I am new here.
I wonder if there is anyone who was recently married and received their grant. 
I lodged 189 Visa alone with my husband on 8th June claiming 5 partner points. However we were only married for 4 months when we lodge the Visa.
So far there is no any CO contact or grant. Is this because we were recently married.


----------



## Ash144

BillyJoe101 said:


> Anyone on here, who lodged their visa in August had an update (CO Allocated, immi commencement or grant) willing to share


I lodged my visa on 15th Aug. CO contacted me on 15th Sep for spouse skill assessment, which I forgot to upload it. I submitted it same day and my status changed from "received" to "assessment in progress". Now waiting for good news.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Aaaaand I hate you.


Lol! Thanks buddy! I deserve that.


----------



## Panda112

Congratulations brother. Patience pays off. Best of luck in your Australian endeavours


KC_R said:


> Super excited to share this news that i got my visa today....my details is in my signature
> 
> My best wishes to all those who are waiting...Also big thanks to u guys who helped me to clear out many doubts


----------



## gaps.jaini

BillyJoe101 said:


> Anyone on here, who lodged their visa in August had an update (CO Allocated, immi commencement or grant) willing to share


I lodged on 9th Aug, still waiting to hear from CO or a Direct Grant.


----------



## irahulbishnoi

BillyJoe101 said:


> Anyone on here, who lodged their visa in August had an update (CO Allocated, immi commencement or grant) willing to share


I Lodged on 9th august. details in my signature. thanks


----------



## manpan18

LPSK said:


> Hi all, I am new here.
> I wonder if there is anyone who was recently married and received their grant.
> I lodged 189 Visa alone with my husband on 8th June claiming 5 partner points. However we were only married for 4 months when we lodge the Visa.
> So far there is no any CO contact or grant. Is this because we were recently married.


No news is generally good news. Wait for it. Don't worry too much. If you have uploaded sufficient documents as a proof of your marriage then there is nothing that the CO will be concerned about.


----------



## yasir99m

Panda112 said:


> [email protected] that'd be for Adelaide, not sure of Brisbane. They replied me in around 17 days.
> You can also call them at +61 1300 364 613 but they don't usually entertain call about application status. Also there's the global feedback system (search in Google) where you can post feedback or queries for visa related info. Make sure to include your application ID, TRN number and passport number along with your name in each inquiry.


Thanks Brother, I have already sent it on this one, and received the same standard reply, Which states there will be no furher update on status etc etc i think its an automated reply as i got it immediately when i sent the inquiry. 

Seniors can any body highlight team brisbane email inquiry address. and can you please let me know what is TRN, i have the application reference no where can i find TRN in immi account ?

Thanks
Yasir

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : ??


----------



## manpan18

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for the info. After how many days CO contacts once the Application goes in pending state?


There is no set criteria buddy. It all depends how your application was profiled and what checks/verifications were initiated.


----------



## manpan18

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Was asking about partner points? Did u claim 5 points with her? In that case what documents did you upload for visa grant?


No I did not. But if you do then you have to upload all work references that you used jn ACS and paid employment documents and concrete proofs of your marriage.


----------



## sanu90

Hello experts

Is it required to submit passport photograph ?

Thanks


----------



## LPSK

manpan18 said:


> No news is generally good news. Wait for it. Don't worry too much. If you have uploaded sufficient documents as a proof of your marriage then there is nothing that the CO will be concerned about.


Thank you Manpan, Truly appreciate your reply.
I provided marriage certificate, ceremony photos and a statement.
It seems, these documents are sufficient as there is no any CO contact yet. 

Waiting mode on...


----------



## mash2017

Hi all,

I'm kind of in trouble now, Appreciate very much if you can share your thoughts on this. 

We got our grant last week. Our initial entry date is in May 2018. Our baby is due in December, 2017. While applying, we declared the pregnancy and mentioned that we plan to do the delivery in Ausi. But unexpectedly the process got delayed and we are already in 3rd trimester, settling in Ausi for baby delivery seems too much of a trouble and not at all feasible now. 
My issue is regarding the IED, Travelling just to get the visa validated is very much troublesome in the third trimester. If we plan to visit Ausi (long term or short term basis) after the arrival of newborn, it will take sometime to get the BC, PP prepared and get his PR ready. I'm not sure we have enough time for that cos we need to do our initial entry before May, 2018. 
so mentioning this situation, i already requested for an extension last Friday via email (use both general emails of Adelaide & Brisbane). So far i only received automated response which only gives general info. 

Just want to check with you whether it will be ok if i resend the same mail as a fresh mail to both emails. Please share your thoughts as i feel we are running out of time each passing day. 

Do i need to address the CO that handled our case, are there any CO specific email addresses that we should communicate to? 

Appreciate your response very much!
Cheers!


----------



## parth1310

yasir99m said:


> Thanks Brother, I have already sent it on this one, and received the same standard reply, Which states there will be no furher update on status etc etc i think its an automated reply as i got it immediately when i sent the inquiry.
> 
> Seniors can any body highlight team brisbane email inquiry address. and can you please let me know what is TRN, i have the application reference no where can i find TRN in immi account ?
> 
> Thanks
> Yasir
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : ??


TRN- Transaction Reference Number

Its the reference number for your VISA application. It will be on the Immiaccount, as well as in the Acknowledgement you received upon lodgement. Something like EGOLTG9GLX


----------



## jaguar123

Is photograph required.



newbie_here said:


> Hi Mahesh,
> 
> The following documents I uploaded and we got direct grant on Sep 14-2017. Visa Lodged - 20-aug-2017
> 
> For spouse( with Partner points).
> 
> ACS Outcome Letter Spouse
> Aadhar Card Spouse
> PAN Card Spouse
> Form 80 Spouse
> India PCC Spouse
> Photograph Spouse
> Marriage Certificate
> Medium Of Instruction Proof
> PTE Score Spouse
> Passport Spouse
> Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate - Proof of Age Spouse
> 
> *For Primary
> 
> *
> 10th Details
> 12th Details
> Bachelor Certificate
> Bachelor Transcripts (Marksheet)
> ACS outcome Letter
> Bank Statements
> Aadhar Card
> PAN Card
> Form 80
> India PCC
> Form 26AS
> Form 16
> Company Joining Letter
> Company Promotion letters
> Reference Declaration
> Payslips
> Marriage Certificate
> Passport
> Photograph
> Birth or Age - School Leaving Certificate - Proof of Age
> 
> *For Child(3 years)*
> 
> 
> Birth Certificate Child
> Passport Child
> Photograph Child


----------



## manpan18

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Is it required to submit passport photograph ?
> 
> Thanks


No.


----------



## chvarma80

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Is it required to submit passport photograph ?
> 
> Thanks


Is it difficult to submit your passport photo?

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

LPSK said:


> Hi all, I am new here.
> I wonder if there is anyone who was recently married and received their grant.
> I lodged 189 Visa alone with my husband on 8th June claiming 5 partner points. However we were only married for 4 months when we lodge the Visa.
> So far there is no any CO contact or grant. Is this because we were recently married.


I fall into this category as i had lodged in Jun and got married in Jul. However i am not claiming any points for spouse. you can view the timelines in my signature for respective CO contacts.


----------



## santoshjhawar

Panda112 said:


> It could cause delay if they find out later. Send form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) along with correct one.
> CO contact can take place numerous times


I agree. thank you so much for this.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

jaguar123 said:


> Congrats!!! Al the very best for your future.
> 
> I am not claiming points for my wife.
> 
> Should I update all educational certificates of her. Form 80 is already attached.


I uploaded the educational certificates as well as the medium of English certificate from university for her though ,I have not claimed any points for her. I suggest you do .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

xxxabbiexxx said:


> Hi Guys, I'm really confused about all this, I applied for my 189 visa on 17/05/17, we did the medicals and police checks and all documents were uploaded by 12/06/17, since then we were asked for a clearer copy of my partners passport which we uploaded 21/07/17, since then our application has been stuck on assessment in progress! Is this normal? Is there anything we can do other than wait, our agent has now left the company so I don't know who to ask! We are from the UK and my partners occupation is carpenter- not sure if that makes any difference to the processing times!


From which office did u get the CO contact? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## mash2017

Any expert advises on below matter please. 

Hi all,

I'm kind of in trouble now, Appreciate very much if you can share your thoughts on this. 

We got our grant last week. Our initial entry date is in May 2018. Our baby is due in December, 2017. While applying, we declared the pregnancy and mentioned that we plan to do the delivery in Ausi. But unexpectedly the process got delayed and we are already in 3rd trimester, settling in Ausi for baby delivery seems too much of a trouble and not at all feasible now. 
My issue is regarding the Initial Entry Date, Travelling just to get the visa validated is challenging in the third trimester. If we plan to visit Ausi (long term or short term basis) after the arrival of newborn, it will take sometime to get the BirthCertificate, PP for the newborn and get his PR ready. I'm not sure we have enough time for that cos we need to do our initial entry before May, 2018. Even if we do our best to get BC/PP ready, obtaining visa will take longer and our chances of meeting the deadline is limited. 
so mentioning this situation, i already requested for an extension last Friday via email (use both general emails of Adelaide & Brisbane). So far i only received automated response which only gives general info. 

Just want to check with you whether it will be ok if i resend the same mail as a fresh mail to both emails. Please share your thoughts as i feel we are running out of time each passing day. 

Do i need to address the CO that handled our case, are there any CO specific email addresses that we should communicate to? 

Please be good enough to share your view. 
Thanks in advance!
Cheers!


----------



## rvd

sanu90 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Is it required to submit passport photograph ?
> 
> Thanks


It is not required. But few are attaching the photo.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations for the visa and advance congratulations for the baby

You can address it to the CO and explain your situation..

Hope you will get waiver from IED.. But also have a plan B..

Try calling them if you don't get response in a week or two..



mash2017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm kind of in trouble now, Appreciate very much if you can share your thoughts on this.
> 
> We got our grant last week. Our initial entry date is in May 2018. Our baby is due in December, 2017. While applying, we declared the pregnancy and mentioned that we plan to do the delivery in Ausi. But unexpectedly the process got delayed and we are already in 3rd trimester, settling in Ausi for baby delivery seems too much of a trouble and not at all feasible now.
> My issue is regarding the IED, Travelling just to get the visa validated is very much troublesome in the third trimester. If we plan to visit Ausi (long term or short term basis) after the arrival of newborn, it will take sometime to get the BC, PP prepared and get his PR ready. I'm not sure we have enough time for that cos we need to do our initial entry before May, 2018.
> so mentioning this situation, i already requested for an extension last Friday via email (use both general emails of Adelaide & Brisbane). So far i only received automated response which only gives general info.
> 
> Just want to check with you whether it will be ok if i resend the same mail as a fresh mail to both emails. Please share your thoughts as i feel we are running out of time each passing day.
> 
> Do i need to address the CO that handled our case, are there any CO specific email addresses that we should communicate to?
> 
> Appreciate your response very much!
> Cheers!


----------



## sumitgupta22

manpan18 said:


> Hey guys, I will try not to blabber. We got our grants today. Me, wife and two kids. Email came at 4:59AM India time. It has been a long journey. Handled quite a few complications before lodging the visa. As best as I could. I decided to do it on my own rather than going through an agent. I am glad I did that. Expat forum helped me kick it off and today I have my grant. I had imagined so many things that could go wrong during this long wait. But DIBP honours the facts and proofs. It has been a great experience. This group has been great. Special thanks to my friend Panda, Himadri, zaback for keeping my sane when I was loosing it. Andrey's immitracker has kept me afloat all this while. Some of you already know that this was my first and last shot as i am turning 40 next month. As I said, I am trying not to blabber. It was a humbling experience. God has veen very kind. For those who are waiting, I know the feeling. Hang tight.
> 
> 263111
> IELTS (1st Attempt) : 19-May-2016 : 8.5,7.5,7,7 (LRSW)
> ACS (1st Review) : 30-Nov-2016 : Positive (3+ Years)
> PTE (1st Attempt) : 9-Dec-2016 : 59,82,74,61 (LRSW)
> ACS (2nd Reveiw) : 10-Jan-2017 : Positive (5+ Years)
> PTE (2nd Attempt) : 18-Jan-2017 : 90,77,79,90 (LRSW)
> IELTS (2st Attempt) : 21-Jan-2017 : 8.5,8.5,7.5,7 (LRSW)
> PTE (3rd Attempt) : 2-Feb-2017 : 90,90,90,90 (LRSW)
> EOI : 3-Feb-2017 (70 Points)
> ITA : 15-Feb-2017 (As Expected)
> PCC : 16-Feb-2017 (Clear)
> PTE (Wife) : 2-Mar-2019 : 74,73,50,83 (Competent)
> Medical (Me, Wife, Daughter, Son) : 11-Mar-2017 (All Clear)
> Marriage Certificate : 18-Mar-2017 (After 12 Years of Mrriage)
> Visa Applied : 20-Mar-2017 (Attempted Direct Grant)
> CO Contact : 29-Mar-2017 (PTE Scores were not sent by PTE portal, Missing education details in wife's Form 80, Incorrect Graduation University Name, Graduation marksheets for year 1 & 2 not uploaded)
> Information Provided : 31-Mar-2017
> Update Us - 12-Sep-2017 (Correct University Name - earlier provided this information via email on 31-Mar-2017)
> Visa Grant : 18-Sep-2017
> Lived - Happily Ever After!



Congratulations


----------



## mash2017

rvd said:


> Congratulations for the visa and advance congratulations for the baby
> 
> You can address it to the CO and explain your situation..
> 
> Hope you will get waiver from IED.. But also have a plan B..
> 
> Try calling them if you don't get response in a week or two..


Thanks for your response! 
But the email is the generic one right ([email protected] & [email protected] ? are there any other emails? 
Since i ve already sent one on last friday, will it be ok to re-send the same mail?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Congratulations everyone who got the grant today.


Good luck for us who are waiting in line......I applied on 28th March and replied to CO contact on 10th April. Since then killing silence.


----------



## Kevin22

Congrats to all got their grants today
I hope and pray that their pace is still good

Applied 29th June 2017
Co contact 15 Aug 2017

Replied. 1st September


Grant ::::waiting 

Praise the lord


----------



## ubabhserus

Hi All,

August 9th 2017 I received invitation for 189 visa with 70 points. 65 + 5 Spouse Assessment. 
Code : 261313

13th Sep I submitted all documents along with form 80.

When Can I expect a Grant??


----------



## rvd

mash2017 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> But the email is the generic one right ([email protected] & [email protected] ? are there any other emails?
> Since i ve already sent one on last friday, will it be ok to re-send the same mail?


Yes you can send it to both of them.. if you had already sent wait for a week or two then try to call or email them again..


----------



## LPSK

santoshjhawar said:


> I fall into this category as i had lodged in Jun and got married in Jul. However i am not claiming any points for spouse. you can view the timelines in my signature for respective CO contacts.


Hey, got the grant today for me and my husband.

Thank you all for sharing your cases here. Those were really helpfull to wait with energy.
My timeline:

Chemical Engineer (233111)
EOI - 29th May 2017
Invitation received - 7th June 2017
Visa lodged - 8th June 2017
Documents uploading - Until 13th June 2017
Visa grant - 19th Sep 2017 (Direct grant - GSM Brisbane)


----------



## oppurtunityreq

LPSK said:


> Hey, got the grant today for me and my husband.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your cases here. Those were really helpfull to wait with energy.
> My timeline:
> 
> Chemical Engineer (233111)
> EOI - 29th May 2017
> Invitation received - 7th June 2017
> Visa lodged - 8th June 2017
> Documents uploading - Until 13th June 2017
> Visa grant - 19th Sep 2017 (Direct grant - GSM Brisbane)


Congrats..


----------



## sanu90

chvarma80 said:


> Is it difficult to submit your passport photo?
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Hi

It is not difficult but I just dont want to submit unneccessary documents.

Thanks


----------



## auseeker11

Hi, how can we check our points after lodging the application ?


----------



## rvd

auseeker11 said:


> Hi, how can we check our points after lodging the application ?


You can't check in the visa application..

I am not sure but I think you can login to your skill select account and check.. 

Make sure you did not over claimed any points..


----------



## abhijitroy21

*When can we contact DIBP for update?*

Hello friends,

I have lodged the visa application on 5th Jan and its been almost 8.5 months

The new service standards mention 7 months (75%) and 12 months (90%). 

My questions is when can we contact them for an update? Is it after 7 months from lodging or do i need to wait 12 months?

I had called them a month back but they didnt entertain it at all and said we have to wait (at that point, service standards were 11 months and 15 months)

Many Thanks,
Abhijit


----------



## _ritz

*Verification email to HR*

First of all, thanks to all forum members who provided their suggestions. There is further movement in my case. As mentioned in my last post, my HR received an email from AHC to verify payslips, joining letter and roles and responsibilities last week. Initially they denied that they can't verify the details for me as this is not a company sponsered visa and I am applying by my own. I still insisted if they can help.

As manpan18 mentioned correctly, to my surprise, got an email next morning from my HR asking for authorization to provide and validate details with AHC. I quickly replied providing my consent and then there was another email from HR asking my roles and responsibilities. I provided the roles and responsibilities word by word as mentioned in statutory declaration. By this time I had given heads up to my manager to receive such email. My manager also replied that all mentioned details are correct.

Next day I asked HR if they have replied or not and what they replied. HR said that now this is a matter between company and AHC and they cannot provide any information. They even didn't disclose that they are going to reply or not. I asked why they agreed to verify my details, HR said this is an exceptional approval from corporate HR for your case and since AHC is a government affiliated body we will have to comply.

Long story short, there are chances that HR has replied positively by now (they cannot deny their provided payslips or joining letter) so just have to wait now. Hope this is the final hurdle before grant. 

Any idea how long does it take to receive grant after verification?



_ritz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for help from forum members who have gone through this experience...
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application on 29th Jan, 2017. Yesterday I got a call from HR that they have received an email from Austalian High Commission to verify the documents. I have not seen the email but they said it contains joining letter, payslips and RnR letter. (still don't know how AHC got a direct email of my HR)
> 
> Then I had a meeting with HR and they said as per company policy they will not be able to confirm in the email. I tried to persuade HR but they are reluctant to provide the positive confirmation to AHC on the email. HR haven't replied yet about anything.
> 
> I am a bit worried now that it might lead to Natural Justice. What are the options now?


----------



## bvashisht

Laziest day so far in current month. Only 11 Grants so far as per myimmitracker. Or people who have got it are too busy to record it.


----------



## sunilgovindan

Hi Folks,

Though a bit early, I'm collecting all possible visa related docs. One of them is the PF statement. I'm employed with the same organization for 11 years and PF has been credited to my PF account from the time I joined. When I downloaded the EPF passbook, I could find entries only from mar 2010(Only 8 years of data). How to get the previous 4 years data, any ideas ? Any one had a similar experience. Please advise.


----------



## JP Mosa

sunilgovindan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Though a bit early, I'm collecting all possible visa related docs. One of them is the PF statement. I'm employed with the same organization for 11 years and PF has been credited to my PF account from the time I joined. When I downloaded the EPF passbook, I could find entries only from mar 2010(Only 8 years of data). How to get the previous 4 years data, any ideas ? Any one had a similar experience. Please advise.



Check with your HR org whether they can provide PF statement for the missing previous period, if not approach EPF office in person with your PF number and request them showing the reason.


Good luck


----------



## Rafai

Hi guys. Just heard from my agent that my spouse and I have recieved our visa grant today!! Super excited. I will update my case on immitracker for everyone.


----------



## meidarous

any answer


----------



## satish5b8

*Do we need to upload All Semester Marks sheets?*

I have lodged my 189 visa. As part of educational docs, I have uploaded B.Tech Degree Certificate(OD), Provisional Certificate(PC), Consolidate Marks Memo(CMM). CMM is nothing but the all semester marks.

Do we need to upload each semester marks sheet as well?.


----------



## JP Mosa

satish5b8 said:


> I have lodged my 189 visa. As part of educational docs, I have uploaded B.Tech Degree Certificate(OD), Provisional Certificate(PC), Consolidate Marks Memo(CMM). CMM is nothing but the all semester marks.
> 
> Do we need to upload each semester marks sheet as well?.



OD is enough.
no harm in uploading PC&CMM


----------



## vivek_ntm

satish5b8 said:


> I have lodged my 189 visa. As part of educational docs, I have uploaded B.Tech Degree Certificate(OD), Provisional Certificate(PC), Consolidate Marks Memo(CMM). CMM is nothing but the all semester marks.
> 
> Do we need to upload each semester marks sheet as well?.


They ask for degree cert and transcript so you need to submit OD and CMM in your case. 

I had submitted degree certs and transcripts only and not marksheets.


----------



## satish5b8

JP Mosa said:


> OD is enough.
> no harm in uploading PC&CMM


Ok. 

We are having one transcripts drop down in Educational Docs section, So getting doubt like do we need upload each semester marks sheet.


----------



## satish5b8

vivek_ntm said:


> They ask for degree cert and transcript so you need to submit OD and CMM in your case.
> 
> I had submitted degree certs and transcripts only and not marksheets.


Thank you.


----------



## sunilgovindan

JP Mosa said:


> Check with your HR org whether they can provide PF statement for the missing previous period, if not approach EPF office in person with your PF number and request them showing the reason.
> 
> 
> Good luck


Thank you. I was just thinking the same to go to PF office.


----------



## JP Mosa

satish5b8 said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> We are having one transcripts drop down in Educational Docs section, So getting doubt like do we need upload each semester marks sheet.




If you have transcripts, upload them or PC & CMM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzybwoy

_ritz said:


> First of all, thanks to all forum members who provided their suggestions. There is further movement in my case. As mentioned in my last post, my HR received an email from AHC to verify payslips, joining letter and roles and responsibilities last week. Initially they denied that they can't verify the details for me as this is not a company sponsered visa and I am applying by my own. I still insisted if they can help.
> 
> As manpan18 mentioned correctly, to my surprise, got an email next morning from my HR asking for authorization to provide and validate details with AHC. I quickly replied providing my consent and then there was another email from HR asking my roles and responsibilities. I provided the roles and responsibilities word by word as mentioned in statutory declaration. By this time I had given heads up to my manager to receive such email. My manager also replied that all mentioned details are correct.
> 
> Next day I asked HR if they have replied or not and what they replied. HR said that now this is a matter between company and AHC and they cannot provide any information. They even didn't disclose that they are going to reply or not. I asked why they agreed to verify my details, HR said this is an exceptional approval from corporate HR for your case and since AHC is a government affiliated body we will have to comply.
> 
> Long story short, there are chances that HR has replied positively by now (they cannot deny their provided payslips or joining letter) so just have to wait now. Hope this is the final hurdle before grant.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to receive grant after verification?


Did you provide them your relevant experience assessment report (or) you claimed experience directly without any experience assessment?


----------



## ravinder.529

_ritz said:


> First of all, thanks to all forum members who provided their suggestions. There is further movement in my case. As mentioned in my last post, my HR received an email from AHC to verify payslips, joining letter and roles and responsibilities last week. Initially they denied that they can't verify the details for me as this is not a company sponsered visa and I am applying by my own. I still insisted if they can help.
> 
> As manpan18 mentioned correctly, to my surprise, got an email next morning from my HR asking for authorization to provide and validate details with AHC. I quickly replied providing my consent and then there was another email from HR asking my roles and responsibilities. I provided the roles and responsibilities word by word as mentioned in statutory declaration. By this time I had given heads up to my manager to receive such email. My manager also replied that all mentioned details are correct.
> 
> Next day I asked HR if they have replied or not and what they replied. HR said that now this is a matter between company and AHC and they cannot provide any information. They even didn't disclose that they are going to reply or not. I asked why they agreed to verify my details, HR said this is an exceptional approval from corporate HR for your case and since AHC is a government affiliated body we will have to comply.
> 
> Long story short, there are chances that HR has replied positively by now (they cannot deny their provided payslips or joining letter) so just have to wait now. Hope this is the final hurdle before grant.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to receive grant after verification?


HI, Looking very scary. 
Have you completed skill assessment or experience assessment before Lodging for VISA ?


----------



## whynotaustralia

Hi All

After going round and round in circles, we finally got our grants ! My timelines are in my signatures. I think, before I go to Australia - I should go to the ganges and take a holy dip .. ordeal is over and new life beckons.

Thanks for your support guys - :grouphug: Hugs to everyone and wish speedy grants to all !!


----------



## raunak

*Got my grant!!!*

So my wife & I finally received our grant today! arty:

I had just woken up and as I've been doing from the last 7 months, the first thing I did was check my ImmiAccount. The only difference was that instead of "Assessment In Progress", it had changed to "Finalised"!

I couldn't believe my eyes and was breathless for a few seconds. I was wondering if it was a dream and I literally had to pinch myself - only then could I believe it.  I'm overwhelmed with a lot of emotions right now but the most prevalent of them are relief and happiness.

It's been a excruciating wait of 7 months and 4 days.

Thanks to everyone who helped me on the forum  (especially manpan). Will be updating my case on immitracker as soon as I reach home. Can someone please PM me or let me know if there's a whatsapp group somewhere for people planning to move to Australia.

Best wishes to everyone waiting for their PR!! Hope to see you guys in Australia!

My timeline:

1. Started considering moving out of India - late 2015
2. Did some research and almost finalized Australia - Early 2016
3. Hired an agent: 23 May 2016
4. Started working on resume, roles & responsibilities letters and my BE degree. Had to do a lot of back and forth here and the letters took a long time. I was also not very active till this time.
5. Applied for ACS evaluation: 25 Nov 2016
6. ACS positive response: 2 Dec 2016
7. PTE Exam: 20 Dec 2016
8. EOI Submission: 30 Dec 2016
9. ITA: 4 Jan 2017
10. Lodged 189 application: 15 Feb 2017
11. CO Contact (requested PCC & medicals): 25 Feb 2017
12. Responded: 18 Mar 2017
..Long silence..
13. Employment Verification: 18 Aug 2017
14. Grant: 19 Sept 2017 arty: arty:

Visa Type: 189
Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
Points: 75
Age: 30 (when applied)
PTE: 90, 90, 90, 90
Experience: 8 yrs (6 yrs according to ACS)
IED: 26 Feb 2017
GSM Adelaide


----------



## kv7193

abhijitroy21 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application on 5th Jan and its been almost 8.5 months
> 
> The new service standards mention 7 months (75%) and 12 months (90%).
> 
> My questions is when can we contact them for an update? Is it after 7 months from lodging or do i need to wait 12 months?
> 
> I had called them a month back but they didnt entertain it at all and said we have to wait (at that point, service standards were 11 months and 15 months)
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Abhijit


I think you can now contact them again saying that the service standards have dropped to 7 months and hence you would like an update. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys should we update details in Form80 in Laptop only and then take print out and scan or should we update all the details via Pen .


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi guys

I have been a resident of UAE from April 2013 and due to the nature of my job i need to travel Saudi quite often. From 2013 till i have accumulated 402 days of saudi stay. I have never been a legal resident of saudi and have been there for business visit not extending more than 30 days in one single trip. 

Below are the guidelines on DIBP for getting Saudi PCC 

Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. 
In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
1. copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
2. copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
3. work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.

I have provided the copy of my current and old passport with all saudi entry/exit stamps, but cannot provide copies of resident permits and final exit coz i have never been a resident of Saudi.

The work which i have carried out is at different client locations through our agent in saudi and getting a reference from them is not possible.

I am planning to make a sworn affidavit stating the scenario and declare that i cannot provide the above documents.

Your thoughts guys.....

Thanks


----------



## Maverick_VJ

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi All
> 
> After going round and round in circles, we finally got our grants ! My timelines are in my signatures. I think, before I go to Australia - I should go to the ganges and take a holy dip .. ordeal is over and new life beckons.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys - :grouphug: Hugs to everyone and wish speedy grants to all !!


Congratulations Mate ! All the best in your endeavors.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

raunak said:


> So my wife & I finally received our grant today! arty:
> 
> I had just woken up and as I've been doing from the last 7 months, the first thing I did was check my ImmiAccount. The only difference was that instead of "Assessment In Progress", it had changed to "Finalised"!
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes and was breathless for a few seconds. I was wondering if it was a dream and I literally had to pinch myself - only then could I believe it.  I'm overwhelmed with a lot of emotions right now but the most prevalent of them are relief and happiness.
> 
> It's been a excruciating wait of 7 months and 4 days.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me on the forum  (especially manpan). Will be updating my case on immitracker as soon as I reach home. Can someone please PM me or let me know if there's a whatsapp group somewhere for people planning to move to Australia.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their PR!! Hope to see you guys in Australia!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 1. Started considering moving out of India - late 2015
> 2. Did some research and almost finalized Australia - Early 2016
> 3. Hired an agent: 23 May 2016
> 4. Started working on resume, roles & responsibilities letters and my BE degree. Had to do a lot of back and forth here and the letters took a long time. I was also not very active till this time.
> 5. Applied for ACS evaluation: 25 Nov 2016
> 6. ACS positive response: 2 Dec 2016
> 7. PTE Exam: 20 Dec 2016
> 8. EOI Submission: 30 Dec 2016
> 9. ITA: 4 Jan 2017
> 10. Lodged 189 application: 15 Feb 2017
> 11. CO Contact (requested PCC & medicals): 25 Feb 2017
> 12. Responded: 18 Mar 2017
> ..Long silence..
> 13. Employment Verification: 18 Aug 2017
> 14. Grant: 19 Sept 2017 arty: arty:
> 
> Visa Type: 189
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Points: 75
> Age: 30 (when applied)
> PTE: 90, 90, 90, 90
> Experience: 8 yrs (6 yrs according to ACS)
> IED: 26 Feb 2017
> GSM Adelaide


Congratulations on your grant and all the best in your OZ endeavors. Cheers


----------



## debeash

Rafai said:


> Hi guys. Just heard from my agent that my spouse and I have recieved our visa grant today!! Super excited. I will update my case on immitracker for everyone.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

whynotaustralia said:


> Hi All
> 
> After going round and round in circles, we finally got our grants ! My timelines are in my signatures. I think, before I go to Australia - I should go to the ganges and take a holy dip .. ordeal is over and new life beckons.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys - :grouphug: Hugs to everyone and wish speedy grants to all !!


Congratulations....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi Members,

I have submitted my application along with my spouse. I am not claiming partner skills. In From 80 we mentioned her education qualifications(Bachelors and masters). However, we had uploaded documents for masters. Should we upload documents related to bachelors as well?


----------



## debeash

raunak said:


> So my wife & I finally received our grant today! arty:
> 
> I had just woken up and as I've been doing from the last 7 months, the first thing I did was check my ImmiAccount. The only difference was that instead of "Assessment In Progress", it had changed to "Finalised"!
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes and was breathless for a few seconds. I was wondering if it was a dream and I literally had to pinch myself - only then could I believe it.  I'm overwhelmed with a lot of emotions right now but the most prevalent of them are relief and happiness.
> 
> It's been a excruciating wait of 7 months and 4 days.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me on the forum  (especially manpan). Will be updating my case on immitracker as soon as I reach home. Can someone please PM me or let me know if there's a whatsapp group somewhere for people planning to move to Australia.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their PR!! Hope to see you guys in Australia!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 1. Started considering moving out of India - late 2015
> 2. Did some research and almost finalized Australia - Early 2016
> 3. Hired an agent: 23 May 2016
> 4. Started working on resume, roles & responsibilities letters and my BE degree. Had to do a lot of back and forth here and the letters took a long time. I was also not very active till this time.
> 5. Applied for ACS evaluation: 25 Nov 2016
> 6. ACS positive response: 2 Dec 2016
> 7. PTE Exam: 20 Dec 2016
> 8. EOI Submission: 30 Dec 2016
> 9. ITA: 4 Jan 2017
> 10. Lodged 189 application: 15 Feb 2017
> 11. CO Contact (requested PCC & medicals): 25 Feb 2017
> 12. Responded: 18 Mar 2017
> ..Long silence..
> 13. Employment Verification: 18 Aug 2017
> 14. Grant: 19 Sept 2017 arty: arty:
> 
> Visa Type: 189
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Points: 75
> Age: 30 (when applied)
> PTE: 90, 90, 90, 90
> Experience: 8 yrs (6 yrs according to ACS)
> IED: 26 Feb 2017
> GSM Adelaide


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have submitted my application along with my spouse. I am not claiming partner skills. In From 80 we mentioned her education qualifications(Bachelors and masters). However, we had uploaded documents for masters. Should we upload documents related to bachelors as well?


Buddy Adithya ! Yes, upload the documents of bachelors too and also a letter from the college or university that her medium of instruction was in english. This is needed if any of the english competency exams are not taken by the spouse, even though they are not claiming the points. I would suggest to upload without any delay as this will be requested which again will add delay to your case.

All the best cheers.


----------



## ravinder.529

raunak said:


> So my wife & I finally received our grant today! arty:
> 
> I had just woken up and as I've been doing from the last 7 months, the first thing I did was check my ImmiAccount. The only difference was that instead of "Assessment In Progress", it had changed to "Finalised"!
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes and was breathless for a few seconds. I was wondering if it was a dream and I literally had to pinch myself - only then could I believe it.  I'm overwhelmed with a lot of emotions right now but the most prevalent of them are relief and happiness.
> 
> It's been a excruciating wait of 7 months and 4 days.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me on the forum  (especially manpan). Will be updating my case on immitracker as soon as I reach home. Can someone please PM me or let me know if there's a whatsapp group somewhere for people planning to move to Australia.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their PR!! Hope to see you guys in Australia!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 1. Started considering moving out of India - late 2015
> 2. Did some research and almost finalized Australia - Early 2016
> 3. Hired an agent: 23 May 2016
> 4. Started working on resume, roles & responsibilities letters and my BE degree. Had to do a lot of back and forth here and the letters took a long time. I was also not very active till this time.
> 5. Applied for ACS evaluation: 25 Nov 2016
> 6. ACS positive response: 2 Dec 2016
> 7. PTE Exam: 20 Dec 2016
> 8. EOI Submission: 30 Dec 2016
> 9. ITA: 4 Jan 2017
> 10. Lodged 189 application: 15 Feb 2017
> 11. CO Contact (requested PCC & medicals): 25 Feb 2017
> 12. Responded: 18 Mar 2017
> ..Long silence..
> 13. Employment Verification: 18 Aug 2017
> 14. Grant: 19 Sept 2017 arty: arty:
> 
> Visa Type: 189
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Points: 75
> Age: 30 (when applied)
> PTE: 90, 90, 90, 90
> Experience: 8 yrs (6 yrs according to ACS)
> IED: 26 Feb 2017
> GSM Adelaide


Congrats and all the best, 
Do employment verification is completed as per your SD letters from your manager or supervisor ?
During my EA assessment, I gave SD affidavit from my manager but my manager has been changed now. 
Should I give same SD during VISA lodge or should I update the new one mentioned new manager ?


----------



## adithya.avrs

Maverick_VJ said:


> Buddy Adithya ! Yes, upload the documents of bachelors too and also a letter from the college or university that her medium of instruction was in english. This is needed if any of the english competency exams are not taken by the spouse, even though they are not claiming the points. I would suggest to upload without any delay as this will be requested which again will add delay to your case.
> 
> All the best cheers.


Thank you for your reply Maverick_VJ. We uploaded her PTE score for the proof of her English. And one more question, we had mentioned her work experience in Form 80. Should we upload documents related to her work experience as well?


----------



## Chelsu

Please HELP HELP HELP,

I am going to lodge 189 visa. I have come up with the list of documents to upload. Please verify and let me know if anything is missing.

Primary Applicant

Passport
Birth Certificate
Marriage Certificate

Resume


SLC Marksheet
SLC Character
SLC org.
Isc Marksheet
Isc Character
Isc Org.
Bach Marksheet
Bach Character
Bach Org.

PTE(pdf and send score to dbip)
PCC
Medical
ACS letter


Offer letter
RnR letter
Company name change letter (since my company name changed thrice in my 6 yrs tenure)
Increment
Promotion
PF statement
Ssalary statement
Payslip
Tax clearance
award

Form 80
Form 1221


My wife (Secondary and i am not claiming point from her)

Passport
Birth Certificate
Marriage Certificate


Resume

SLC Marksheet
SLC Character

12 Marksheet
12 Character

Bach Marksheet
Bach Character
Bach Org.

pcc
medical

English medium letters

Form 80
Form 1221

Thanks,


----------



## Maverick_VJ

adithya.avrs said:


> Thank you for your reply Maverick_VJ. We uploaded her PTE score for the proof of her English. And one more question, we had mentioned her work experience in Form 80. Should we upload documents related to her work experience as well?


If her PTE is in place then you have already done that and it has taken care of the english competency. Regarding the employment, yes, do upload, as I too have uploaded my spouse documents of her work experience though I did not claim any points for the same. 

The idea is to avoid delays and the best set of documentation lets the CO's take the decisions faster.


----------



## manpan18

Chelsu said:


> Please HELP HELP HELP,
> 
> I am going to lodge 189 visa. I have come up with the list of documents to upload. Please verify and let me know if anything is missing.
> 
> Primary Applicant
> 
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Resume
> 
> 
> SLC Marksheet
> SLC Character
> SLC org.
> Isc Marksheet
> Isc Character
> Isc Org.
> Bach Marksheet
> Bach Character
> Bach Org.
> 
> PTE(pdf and send score to dbip)
> PCC
> Medical
> ACS letter
> 
> 
> Offer letter
> RnR letter
> Company name change letter (since my company name changed thrice in my 6 yrs tenure)
> Increment
> Promotion
> PF statement
> Ssalary statement
> Payslip
> Tax clearance
> award
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> 
> My wife (Secondary and i am not claiming point from her)
> 
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> Resume
> 
> SLC Marksheet
> SLC Character
> 
> 12 Marksheet
> 12 Character
> 
> Bach Marksheet
> Bach Character
> Bach Org.
> 
> pcc
> medical
> 
> English medium letters
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> Thanks,


List looks good. Just a piece of advice - After you lodge the visa (pay the fees), wait for it to populate the recommended document list. It appears after a while and gives you kick start and also will help you in uploading documents in the right section. You don't have to limit yourself to this list and "attach more documents" like form 80, 1221 etc.
One additional document I can think of is an id proof that you might have declared as national/additional id.
Good luck.


----------



## Chelsu

Thank you for reply but i did not understand what do i have to wait after paying fee? Confused 



manpan18 said:


> Chelsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please HELP HELP HELP,
> 
> I am going to lodge 189 visa. I have come up with the list of documents to upload. Please verify and let me know if anything is missing.
> 
> Primary Applicant
> 
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Resume
> 
> 
> SLC Marksheet
> SLC Character
> SLC org.
> Isc Marksheet
> Isc Character
> Isc Org.
> Bach Marksheet
> Bach Character
> Bach Org.
> 
> PTE(pdf and send score to dbip)
> PCC
> Medical
> ACS letter
> 
> 
> Offer letter
> RnR letter
> Company name change letter (since my company name changed thrice in my 6 yrs tenure)
> Increment
> Promotion
> PF statement
> Ssalary statement
> Payslip
> Tax clearance
> award
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> 
> My wife (Secondary and i am not claiming point from her)
> 
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> Resume
> 
> SLC Marksheet
> SLC Character
> 
> 12 Marksheet
> 12 Character
> 
> Bach Marksheet
> Bach Character
> Bach Org.
> 
> pcc
> medical
> 
> English medium letters
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> List looks good. Just a piece of advice - After you lodge the visa (pay the fees), wait for it to populate the recommended document list. It appears after a while and gives you kick start and also will help you in uploading documents in the right section. You don't have to limit yourself to this list and "attach more documents" like form 80, 1221 etc.
> One additional document I can think of is an id proof that you might have declared as national/additional id.
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## raunak

ravinder.529 said:


> Congrats and all the best,
> Do employment verification is completed as per your SD letters from your manager or supervisor ?
> During my EA assessment, I gave SD affidavit from my manager but my manager has been changed now.
> Should I give same SD during VISA lodge or should I update the new one mentioned new manager ?


Thank you for your wishes buddy!

I am not aware of what would be the best approach in your case - maybe seniors/experts can help.

-Raunak


----------



## raunak

Thank you everyone for your wishes! I wish everyone all the best 

I have updated immitracker too. Thanks for the wonderful tool Andrey!

-Raunak


----------



## adithya.avrs

Maverick_VJ said:


> If her PTE is in place then you have already done that and it has taken care of the english competency. Regarding the employment, yes, do upload, as I too have uploaded my spouse documents of her work experience though I did not claim any points for the same.
> 
> The idea is to avoid delays and the best set of documentation lets the CO's take the decisions faster.


For her, Experience letter and offer letter will be enough or need to upload payslips as well? And we did ACS for her, so do we need to upload ACS document as well?


----------



## aamer.gr81

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been a resident of UAE from April 2013 and due to the nature of my job i need to travel Saudi quite often. From 2013 till i have accumulated 402 days of saudi stay. I have never been a legal resident of saudi and have been there for business visit not extending more than 30 days in one single trip.
> 
> Below are the guidelines on DIBP for getting Saudi PCC
> 
> Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate.
> In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
> 1. copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
> 2. copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
> 3. work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I have provided the copy of my current and old passport with all saudi entry/exit stamps, but cannot provide copies of resident permits and final exit coz i have never been a resident of Saudi.
> 
> The work which i have carried out is at different client locations through our agent in saudi and getting a reference from them is not possible.
> 
> I am planning to make a sworn affidavit stating the scenario and declare that i cannot provide the above documents.
> 
> Your thoughts guys.....
> 
> Thanks


Can anyone please comment on this .......


----------



## manpan18

Chelsu said:


> Thank you for reply but i did not understand what do i have to wait after paying fee? Confused


There will be a list of heads created for you of recommended documents. You will be able to open those heads/sections and upload the relevant documents. This is auto-created under your immi account but sometimes takes a while. So I am suggesting you wait till those heads appear and then upload the documents. If you still do not understand, don't worry. Just wait for 24 hours after paying the fees and then upload the documents.


----------



## manpan18

raunak said:


> So my wife & I finally received our grant today! arty:
> 
> I had just woken up and as I've been doing from the last 7 months, the first thing I did was check my ImmiAccount. The only difference was that instead of "Assessment In Progress", it had changed to "Finalised"!
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes and was breathless for a few seconds. I was wondering if it was a dream and I literally had to pinch myself - only then could I believe it.  I'm overwhelmed with a lot of emotions right now but the most prevalent of them are relief and happiness.
> 
> It's been a excruciating wait of 7 months and 4 days.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me on the forum  (especially manpan). Will be updating my case on immitracker as soon as I reach home. Can someone please PM me or let me know if there's a whatsapp group somewhere for people planning to move to Australia.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone waiting for their PR!! Hope to see you guys in Australia!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 1. Started considering moving out of India - late 2015
> 2. Did some research and almost finalized Australia - Early 2016
> 3. Hired an agent: 23 May 2016
> 4. Started working on resume, roles & responsibilities letters and my BE degree. Had to do a lot of back and forth here and the letters took a long time. I was also not very active till this time.
> 5. Applied for ACS evaluation: 25 Nov 2016
> 6. ACS positive response: 2 Dec 2016
> 7. PTE Exam: 20 Dec 2016
> 8. EOI Submission: 30 Dec 2016
> 9. ITA: 4 Jan 2017
> 10. Lodged 189 application: 15 Feb 2017
> 11. CO Contact (requested PCC & medicals): 25 Feb 2017
> 12. Responded: 18 Mar 2017
> ..Long silence..
> 13. Employment Verification: 18 Aug 2017
> 14. Grant: 19 Sept 2017 arty: arty:
> 
> Visa Type: 189
> Occupation: 261312 Developer Programmer
> Points: 75
> Age: 30 (when applied)
> PTE: 90, 90, 90, 90
> Experience: 8 yrs (6 yrs according to ACS)
> IED: 26 Feb 2017
> GSM Adelaide


Awesome. Congrats. Exactly the experience I went through yesterday morning. Very happy for you. See you in Australia.


----------



## manpan18

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have submitted my application along with my spouse. I am not claiming partner skills. In From 80 we mentioned her education qualifications(Bachelors and masters). However, we had uploaded documents for masters. Should we upload documents related to bachelors as well?


Yes


----------



## manpan18

ravinder.529 said:


> Congrats and all the best,
> Do employment verification is completed as per your SD letters from your manager or supervisor ?
> During my EA assessment, I gave SD affidavit from my manager but my manager has been changed now.
> Should I give same SD during VISA lodge or should I update the new one mentioned new manager ?


No. It's not only based on SD. DIBP will look up your company on the web and try to contact HR through the numbers and/or email available on the web. This is common practice when you provide SD. They can also contact your supervisor mentioned in SD but that would not be their first choice.


----------



## Chelsu

I got it. Thank you 



manpan18 said:


> There will be a list of heads created for you of recommended documents. You will be able to open those heads/sections and upload the relevant documents. This is auto-created under your immi account but sometimes takes a while. So I am suggesting you wait till those heads appear and then upload the documents. If you still do not understand, don't worry. Just wait for 24 hours after paying the fees and then upload the documents.


----------



## ashvi

We got our grant today from GSM Brisbane. Thanks to everyone on this forum for continuous support. 
Please find my timeline in signature

Many Thanks.


----------



## Anower

*Visa grant*

Total points: 70
EOI submission for 189 PR visa: 27 March 2017
Invitation received: 29 March 2017
Lodged the visa: 30 March 2017
Assigned CO: 9 April 2017
Medical Examination: 10 April 2017
PCC submitted: May 2017
Visa granted: 19 September 2017 

I wish a lovely and smooth journey to Australia


----------



## Anower

*Visa grant*

Total points: 70
EOI submission for 189 PR visa: 27 March 2017
Invitation received: 29 March 2017
Lodged the visa: 30 March 2017
Assigned CO: 9 April 2017
Medical Examination: 10 April 2017
PCC submitted: May 2017
Visa granted: 19 September 2017 

I wish you all a lovely and smooth journey to Australia


----------



## debeash

Anower said:


> Total points: 70
> EOI submission for 189 PR visa: 27 March 2017
> Invitation received: 29 March 2017
> Lodged the visa: 30 March 2017
> Assigned CO: 9 April 2017
> Medical Examination: 10 April 2017
> PCC submitted: May 2017
> Visa granted: 19 September 2017
> 
> I wish you all a lovely and smooth journey to Australia


Congratulations... have a wonderful journey ahead...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceycool

By God's Grace we got our Visa Grant today!! Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys One Query. My wife and me have different address in passport. Also currently we are not staying in our hometown from where our passport is issued. Now while filing VISA which address should we take. Current address where we are currently staying in rented house in ghaziabad or Passport address of our hometown.

During assessment with Engineering Australia we took rented address of ghaziabad.


----------



## sandy dhull

singh_13 said:


> Guys
> 
> Finally received by Visa - Business Analyst
> Lodged - 14th August (all Docs except Medicals)
> Medicals - 4th September
> Grant - 18th Sept
> 
> I know many of you are waiting since 1 year but keep patience you will get it. I started whole process in Sept 2015 and after 2 long years of struggle finally got today. So please have patience, you will get what you deserve in the end.


have you updated in immitracker yet?


----------



## dishant22

Hello...
Just received the invite, lodged the application and now uploading the documents but confused 
1. in which category to upload the digital passport size photograph
2. What to provide in Health, evidence of.....(already completed medicals with HAP ID)

Appreciate reply from anyone.


----------



## Gopsat

Has anyone done visa payment through hdfc forex card?


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

Please can someone tell me if there is any phone number to contact gsm allocation?

Thanks in advance for the help.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## irahulbishnoi

dishant22 said:


> Hello...
> Just received the invite, lodged the application and now uploading the documents but confused
> 1. in which category to upload the digital passport size photograph
> 2. What to provide in Health, evidence of.....(already completed medicals with HAP ID)
> 
> Appreciate reply from anyone.


If you have entered your HAP ID in application leave that section blank.
you don't need to upload any photos. your passport, Medicals already have your photo


----------



## wjd322wo

Hi all,

I have just found out that my partner's and my bridging visa is granted but it is not active due to we are holding a other visa. 

I'm holding a working holiday visa which will expire in end of year and she is holding a tourist visa which ends end of this month.

Is there some way to drop our current visa before expire and move on to the bridging visa?


----------



## manpan18

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys One Query. My wife and me have different address in passport. Also currently we are not staying in our hometown from where our passport is issued. Now while filing VISA which address should we take. Current address where we are currently staying in rented house in ghaziabad or Passport address of our hometown.
> 
> During assessment with Engineering Australia we took rented address of ghaziabad.


Ghaziabad (your current) address. If asked you should be able to provide proof for the same.


----------



## irahulbishnoi

wjd322wo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just found out that my partner's and my bridging visa is granted but it is not active due to we are holding a other visa.
> 
> I'm holding a working holiday visa which will expire in end of year and she is holding a tourist visa which ends end of this month.
> 
> Is there some way to drop our current visa before expire and move on to the bridging visa?


Not possible. why would you do that?


----------



## debeash

iceycool said:


> By God's Grace we got our Visa Grant today!! Thank you all for your help!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

dishant22 said:


> Hello...
> Just received the invite, lodged the application and now uploading the documents but confused
> 1. in which category to upload the digital passport size photograph
> 2. What to provide in Health, evidence of.....(already completed medicals with HAP ID)
> 
> Appreciate reply from anyone.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been a resident of UAE from April 2013 and due to the nature of my job i need to travel Saudi quite often. From 2013 till i have accumulated 402 days of saudi stay. I have never been a legal resident of saudi and have been there for business visit not extending more than 30 days in one single trip.
> 
> Below are the guidelines on DIBP for getting Saudi PCC
> 
> Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate.
> In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
> 1. copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
> 2. copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
> 3. work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I have provided the copy of my current and old passport with all saudi entry/exit stamps, but cannot provide copies of resident permits and final exit coz i have never been a resident of Saudi.
> 
> The work which i have carried out is at different client locations through our agent in saudi and getting a reference from them is not possible.
> 
> I am planning to make a sworn affidavit stating the scenario and declare that i cannot provide the above documents.
> 
> Your thoughts guys.....
> 
> Thanks


Hey,

Other than the 3 documents which you would attach, please also attach a Statutory Declaration form. 
You need to get it signed by someone who has contact with Australia. There's a list for that, please search online. What I did was to visit the Australian consulate, took my passport, paid 70$, the consul general signed it and then uploaded the doc on immi.


----------



## parth1310

wjd322wo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just found out that my partner's and my bridging visa is granted but it is not active due to we are holding a other visa.
> 
> I'm holding a working holiday visa which will expire in end of year and she is holding a tourist visa which ends end of this month.
> 
> Is there some way to drop our current visa before expire and move on to the bridging visa?


Your bridging VISA will active once your current VISA expires. You will have to wait till then. Also, the bridging visa will have the same conditions imposed on it as your previous visas.

As far as I know, tourist visa and working holiday visa comes with a No Further Stay condition imposed on them; which doesn't allow you to apply for any substantive visa while in Australia. Did you have this condition on your visa? If yes, did you get it waived?


----------



## jithooos

Looks like the grants have dried up !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kv7193

jithooos said:


> Looks like the grants have dried up !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The end of the Tsunami!


----------



## Panda112

Lost all hopes. Moving away from the forum till grant.


kv7193 said:


> The end of the Tsunami!


----------



## jaguar123

Panda112 said:


> Lost all hopes. Moving away from the forum till grant.


Do not worry guys, this Tsunami will start again.


----------



## satish5b8

No Grants reported in immitracker for today.


----------



## jithooos

Panda112 said:


> Lost all hopes. Moving away from the forum till grant.




Keeping helping people buddy. You are doing great. I personally blv tht your grant will be yours by end of sept. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Panda112 said:


> Lost all hopes. Moving away from the forum till grant.


Oh come on Panda! You are the big one and the master of Tai Chi. Do not stress yourself out with that. You can do better and everything happens for a reason brother. Just put these thoughts in the tough chambers of your mind and sleep over it. 

You will one day.We all will one day. Cheers


----------



## jaseembhutto

got letter of justice because HR manager provided wrong info and had contradiction between my and hr manager's statement. any expert here? pls do respond it's urgent


----------



## satish5b8

4 grants reported in immitracker


----------



## Panda112

jaguar123 said:


> Do not worry guys, this Tsunami will start again.


Got it just now. Hands trembling.


----------



## jithooos

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.




Did U say you received your grant ??? Wohoooo.. you owe me a big treat pandaaaaa....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Hey folks,
I am feeling immensely gleeful to share the good news with all of you that I received the Golden Mail from Brisbane Office this morning for the family of two. I would like to thank Almighty for this blessing and also thank this awesome forum which helped me a lot through the whole process. Hope all of us receive the golden mail soon.

Cheers...


----------



## rvd

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Congratulations.. Hope your feelings reached DIBP..

All the best..


----------



## satish5b8

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Congratulations.


----------



## Kevin22

Why have the grants gone down again, when the processing times have gone down????


----------



## KC_R

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


ayo ho? lol yesterday i was shaking when i told my mom...congrats arty:


----------



## Himadri

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.




Wow, here you go. I guess God heard you and see while you said that you Lost hope! You got it.

Many congratulations buddy and enjoy the Moment.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

jaseembhutto said:


> got letter of justice because HR manager provided wrong info and had contradiction between my and hr manager's statement. any expert here? pls do respond it's urgent


Have you submitted reference letter from HR or self declaration for reference letter..

Prepare a reply based on the reason cited on NJL.

Go for a good MARA agent to prepare the justification. 

Best of Luck..


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.




Congrats panda!! Well deserved!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

Gopsat said:


> Has anyone done visa payment through hdfc forex card?


I have paid with HDFC multicurrency forex card

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your earlier post was a quick detour off the forum. Guess it reached DIBP. Congrats mate. All the best.


----------



## JP Mosa

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.



Congrats,
I remember you say, joining for Masters in AUS,
now the time has come.

Good luck


----------



## sumitgupta22

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Many Congratz man..


----------



## jithooos

Kevin22 said:


> Why have the grants gone down again, when the processing times have gone down????


Definitely the flow have reduced. See, DIBP started clearing May applicants. That means they are processing the application in 4-5 months now which is more or less like good old times. Now they dont have to hurry. It will be a a steady flow from now. By end of this month they will clear May applicants and then pick up June applications. Thats my speculation.


----------



## jaguar123

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Great! Congratulations


----------



## clause

Hi guys! 

Just want to let you all know. I just received my 189 grant 1hour ago. 2PM Sydney Time. 

I'm an onshore application. Can't express how happy and grateful I am! For those still waiting, be patience! You will get it eventually! 

Here's the timeline for those of you that want to know. 

1st March 2017 - Invitation Received
8th March 2017 - Lodged application
14th March 2017 - CO contact for overseas PCC, and a few other forms. BRISBANE OFFICE.
11 April 2017 - All docs requested uploaded and IP pressed. 
20 Sep 2017 - Grant Received. BRISBANE OFFICE


----------



## mariner86

jithooos said:


> Definitely the flow have reduced. See, DIBP started clearing May applicants. That means they are processing the application in 4-5 months now which is more or less like good old times. Now they dont have to hurry. It will be a a steady flow from now. By end of this month they will clear May applicants and then pick up June applications. Thats my speculation.


Well I hope they hear from you .We had to travel to Australia for the oral exam and spend so much money and effort and study all the topics in marine engineering just to pass their exam and get the assessment and now we have to wait forever for a visa .


----------



## Kevin22

I hope they have almost cleared may as well, coz I know a few grants from June

I am a June applicant,!!!


Also one more question , one of my companies name have been changed (branding changed), do I need to let them know????


----------



## jithooos

mariner86 said:


> Well I hope they hear from you .We had to travel to Australia for the oral exam and spend so much money and effort and study all the topics in marine engineering just to pass their exam and get the assessment and now we have to wait forever for a visa .


Hey mariner 86,

I can feel your pain. Ours is one of the profession which requires to clear an exam to get the skills assessed. Not easy going to Australia and clear it from AMSA and we did that. Your time line is nearing buddy. I strongly believe that you will get your grant by end of this month.


----------



## Gopsat

Thanks....Can we get the hdfc multicurrency card on the same day if i hold an account? Any additional fee please.



libati said:


> Gopsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone done visa payment through hdfc forex card?
> 
> 
> 
> I have paid with HDFC multicurrency forex card
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## manpan18

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Panda my friend, I was praying for you. I am very happy. Feelings changed in 15 minutes from hopeless to ecstatic. Most would faint during such a sudden shift. How are you holding up? Reply so that we know you are ok. Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## jithooos

Kevin22 said:


> I hope they have almost cleared may as well, coz I know a few grants from June
> 
> I am a June applicant,!!!
> 
> 
> Also one more question , one of my companies name have been changed (branding changed), do I need to let them know????


Yes they have. But most grants from June are direct grant except a few. 

In my opinion you need to let DIBP know about the company name change as it might create confusions for the CO when he tries to verify the credentials you provided. But wait for a 2nd opinion from other members here.


----------



## mariner86

jithooos said:


> Definitely the flow have reduced. See, DIBP started clearing May applicants. That means they are processing the application in 4-5 months now which is more or less like good old times. Now they dont have to hurry. It will be a a steady flow from now. By end of this month they will clear May applicants and then pick up June applications. Thats my speculation.





jithooos said:


> Hey mariner 86,
> 
> I can feel your pain. Ours is one of the profession which requires to clear an exam to get the skills assessed. Not easy going to Australia and clear it from AMSA and we did that. Your time line is nearing buddy. I strongly believe that you will get your grant by end of this month.


Amen Buddy I wish the same for you .Let's just wait and see.


----------



## jithooos

manpan18 said:


> Panda my friend, I was praying for you. I am very happy. Feelings changed in 15 minutes from hopeless to ecstatic. Most would faint during such a sudden shift. How are you holding up? Reply so that we know you are ok. Congrats! Enjoy!


Manpan, pray for me too buddy ! Looks like God is in resonance with you !1


----------



## staokeer

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey folks,
> I am feeling immensely gleeful to share the good news with all of you that I received the Golden Mail from Brisbane Office this morning for the family of two. I would like to thank Almighty for this blessing and also thank this awesome forum which helped me a lot through the whole process. Hope all of us receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Cheers...


Mubarak


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


My Goodness!!
Congratulations Panda112 and all the best for the future.

Hope my turn will also come soon.


----------



## sharma1981

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Congrats !!!


----------



## jaseembhutto

rvd said:


> Have you submitted reference letter from HR or self declaration for reference letter..
> 
> Prepare a reply based on the reason cited on NJL.
> 
> Go for a good MARA agent to prepare the justification.
> 
> Best of Luck..


yes, i submitted a reference letter from HR but don't know why HR said I still work there and draw salary whereas I left company two years ago. 

I have Mara agent but he says to write a draft and send us for review. what should i expect from Agent now?


----------



## manpan18

jithooos said:


> Manpan, pray for me too buddy ! Looks like God is in resonance with you !1


Lol. I shouldnt have said that. Yes, I was secretly waiting for Panda's grant after my grant. But all credit goes to him for his grant. My good wishes are with buddy. I will wait for yours.


----------



## rvd

Kevin22 said:


> I hope they have almost cleared may as well, coz I know a few grants from June
> 
> I am a June applicant,!!!
> 
> 
> Also one more question , one of my companies name have been changed (branding changed), do I need to let them know????


Try get a letter from the company and update. Of if the company has given some newspaper advertisement upload that too.

I hope the contact numbers and address did not change. If changed please update immediately.

All the best..


----------



## rvd

jaseembhutto said:


> yes, i submitted a reference letter from HR but don't know why HR said I still work there and draw salary whereas I left company two years ago.
> 
> I have Mara agent but he says to write a draft and send us for review. what should i expect from Agent now?


Have you contact the HR and checked why he gave such information. May be another employee with same as your name is working currently would made him to tell like that or what..

In all cases get a new reference letter from HR, if possible mentioned get a separate letter why such information was provided earlier. 

I know it is not easy to get the letter from employer but still try to convince them by explaining your situation..

Based on the discussion with HR draft a letter to explain why it had happened and apologize for the mistake happened.

Get many supporting documents such as bank statements, payslips of that company and the next joined company.

Hope you will clear this..


----------



## Kevin22

The company I worked with was in Scotland, I have left UK and back to India and its almost 5 years!!!


----------



## rvd

Kevin22 said:


> The company I worked with was in Scotland, I have left UK and back to India and its almost 5 years!!!


Contact numbers and website too changed for that company ?


----------



## manpan18

Kevin22 said:


> Why have the grants gone down again, when the processing times have gone down????


Things have improved. Processing time is nothing but the average of the grants already granted. The grants were flowing more rapidly when they were trying to improve the published service standards. In my opinion they are aiming for 4 to 7 months average by the end of September. This will be published most probably on 16-Oct. Once they have reached that the grants will come to maintain that standard going forward which would normal waves and not need a tsunami.

The good part is that if you still do not get the grant and it is beyond the 90% mark, you can call them and ask them what is going on. I was getting ready for that ( for 16-Oct) but fortunately I got the grant.

Good luck to you.


----------



## peRFect19

*Doubts regarding visa lodge*

Firstly, congratulations to all members who have received their grants. Every second of wait is worth it once you get that golden email 

I am not taking any consultant/agent help and have decided to proceed with the process on my own. While going through multiple blogs and posts on this forum as well as DIBP website, I had some doubts related to visa filing. Regret if these questions are repeated.

1. Would be claiming partner points. My wife has her ACS completed along with the TOEFL-ibt positive results. Will the passport and/or Xth Pass certificate suffice for the age criteria?

2. The DIBP website has no mention of uploading attested or notarized copies. Can we upload the colour scans for all the docs? For online documentation like salary slips, compensation letter, Form 16, we do not require attestation right?

3. While my ACS results are still awaited, I would not be claiming any work-ex points as I would be eligible for 5 points only after November 2017 (Expecting to raise an EOI as soon as I get my ACS and before November). Does not claiming work ex points still require me to add an extensive set of documentation that most people mentioned in previous posts? I've all the documentation available, just that I do not want to add any unnecessary documentation.

4. Tentative time taken by PCC and Medicals? Should we wait for the invite or is it advisable to go for PCC and Medicals before getting the invite?

5. I do not have my wife's name on my passport and neither does she. Will PSK raise an issue? Is it recommended if we do not enter any details under the spouse section of the PSK form for PCC? P.S - Our passport issuing authority is same.

Appreciate expert inputs here.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

Got the visa.. Thanks alot for the support. Pls see the signature for detailed info. Hit me if you want any help...

I am over the moon..

Mwahhhhzzzz 

Cheers


----------



## singhj07

*Lodging 189 visa help*

Hello experts,
ANZSCO Code: 262112
EOI Lodged: 18/08/2017 with 65 Points
Invitation Received: 20/09/2017

I have most of my documents available. I want to lodge it by myself as I had a bad experience with migration agents in the past where I had to lodge my EOI by myself.

I have my spouse overseas and I have mentioned her in my EOI as well. She is in India at the moment and I would like to know how to certify her documents. I assume it should be done from India. Please share your knowledge.

Thanks


----------



## irahulbishnoi

peRFect19 said:


> Firstly, congratulations to all members who have received their grants. Every second of wait is worth it once you get that golden email
> 
> I am not taking any consultant/agent help and have decided to proceed with the process on my own. While going through multiple blogs and posts on this forum as well as DIBP website, I had some doubts related to visa filing. Regret if these questions are repeated.
> 
> 1. Would be claiming partner points. My wife has her ACS completed along with the TOEFL-ibt positive results. Will the passport and/or Xth Pass certificate suffice for the age criteria?
> 
> 2. The DIBP website has no mention of uploading attested or notarized copies. Can we upload the colour scans for all the docs? For online documentation like salary slips, compensation letter, Form 16, we do not require attestation right?
> 
> 3. While my ACS results are still awaited, I would not be claiming any work-ex points as I would be eligible for 5 points only after November 2017 (Expecting to raise an EOI as soon as I get my ACS and before November). Does not claiming work ex points still require me to add an extensive set of documentation that most people mentioned in previous posts? I've all the documentation available, just that I do not want to add any unnecessary documentation.
> 
> 4. Tentative time taken by PCC and Medicals? Should we wait for the invite or is it advisable to go for PCC and Medicals before getting the invite?
> 
> 5. I do not have my wife's name on my passport and neither does she. Will PSK raise an issue? Is it recommended if we do not enter any details under the spouse section of the PSK form for PCC? P.S - Our passport issuing authority is same.
> 
> Appreciate expert inputs here.


1. These two documents are enough. If getting birth certificate is easy. just do that.
2. colour scans are totally fine. no attestation needed
3. I did not claim any points for work as well. uploaded 2 payslips, joining letter, experience letter. CO did not ask any other document related to work.
4. Just predict your invite according to your points and trend. Just do both 3-4 weeks before expected date. makes your grant faster
5. just use the names written on the passport in PSK form


----------



## parth1310

peRFect19 said:


> Firstly, congratulations to all members who have received their grants. Every second of wait is worth it once you get that golden email
> 
> I am not taking any consultant/agent help and have decided to proceed with the process on my own. While going through multiple blogs and posts on this forum as well as DIBP website, I had some doubts related to visa filing. Regret if these questions are repeated.
> 
> 1. Would be claiming partner points. My wife has her ACS completed along with the TOEFL-ibt positive results. Will the passport and/or Xth Pass certificate suffice for the age criteria?
> 
> 2. The DIBP website has no mention of uploading attested or notarized copies. Can we upload the colour scans for all the docs? For online documentation like salary slips, compensation letter, Form 16, we do not require attestation right?
> 
> 3. While my ACS results are still awaited, I would not be claiming any work-ex points as I would be eligible for 5 points only after November 2017 (Expecting to raise an EOI as soon as I get my ACS and before November). Does not claiming work ex points still require me to add an extensive set of documentation that most people mentioned in previous posts? I've all the documentation available, just that I do not want to add any unnecessary documentation.
> 
> 4. Tentative time taken by PCC and Medicals? Should we wait for the invite or is it advisable to go for PCC and Medicals before getting the invite?
> 
> 5. I do not have my wife's name on my passport and neither does she. Will PSK raise an issue? Is it recommended if we do not enter any details under the spouse section of the PSK form for PCC? P.S - Our passport issuing authority is same.
> 
> Appreciate expert inputs here.


1. 10th Certificate should be enough.

2. As far as I know, color scans are enough.

3. Uploading all documents is not mandatory when you are not claiming points. However, CO can ask for them in some cases at a later stage, and thus many members recommend front-loading them, to save time.

4. If you are offshore, your Initial Entry Date will be determined by your PCC or medicals expiry, whichever is earlier, so applicants tend to get these at a later stage.
Both should take about a week; however, do check the processing times for PCC, it has taken around a month in some cases. Best would be to go for PCC when you are anticipating an invite in the very next round, and go for medicals post-invite, either before or after lodging the VISA application.

5. Spouse name on passport wont matter as long as you have other documents proving your relationship; eg. marriage certificate, etc. Do not leave spouse details blank.


----------



## rvd

peRFect19 said:


> Firstly, congratulations to all members who have received their grants. Every second of wait is worth it once you get that golden email
> 
> I am not taking any consultant/agent help and have decided to proceed with the process on my own. While going through multiple blogs and posts on this forum as well as DIBP website, I had some doubts related to visa filing. Regret if these questions are repeated.
> 
> 1. Would be claiming partner points. My wife has her ACS completed along with the TOEFL-ibt positive results. Will the passport and/or Xth Pass certificate suffice for the age criteria?
> 
> 2. The DIBP website has no mention of uploading attested or notarized copies. Can we upload the colour scans for all the docs? For online documentation like salary slips, compensation letter, Form 16, we do not require attestation right?
> 
> 3. While my ACS results are still awaited, I would not be claiming any work-ex points as I would be eligible for 5 points only after November 2017 (Expecting to raise an EOI as soon as I get my ACS and before November). Does not claiming work ex points still require me to add an extensive set of documentation that most people mentioned in previous posts? I've all the documentation available, just that I do not want to add any unnecessary documentation.
> 
> 4. Tentative time taken by PCC and Medicals? Should we wait for the invite or is it advisable to go for PCC and Medicals before getting the invite?
> 
> 5. I do not have my wife's name on my passport and neither does she. Will PSK raise an issue? Is it recommended if we do not enter any details under the spouse section of the PSK form for PCC? P.S - Our passport issuing authority is same.
> 
> Appreciate expert inputs here.



1. If claiming partner points employment documents and educational documents of the spouse has to be uploaded.

2. Clear color scan copies are sufficient.

3. If you are getting invitation after Nov-2017 your EOI will get automatically updated with the newer points and once you get invitation on the newer points then employment documents are required.

4. It depends upon the PSK and hospitals. Check how many days it takes in your location. Decide based on the time you are expecting your invitation. In all cases it is better to do after invite and before visa lodge (to upload within a week of visa lodge).

5. Many said here it depends on PSKs. Some PSKs no issues but some. Few had got their PCC separately. If your recently married it is better to Spouse name in passport before visa lodge. DIBP is asking more proofs for marriages of period 0 to 2 years.


----------



## LadyZebo

*Great News.*



Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


This just made me smile. i am happy for you. Just when your heart was faint it happened. thank God


----------



## peRFect19

rvd said:


> 1. If claiming partner points employment documents and educational documents of the spouse has to be uploaded.
> 
> 2. Clear color scan copies are sufficient.
> 
> 3. If you are getting invitation after Nov-2017 your EOI will get automatically updated with the newer points and once you get invitation on the newer points then employment documents are required.
> 
> 4. It depends upon the PSK and hospitals. Check how many days it takes in your location. Decide based on the time you are expecting your invitation. In all cases it is better to do after invite and before visa lodge (to upload within a week of visa lodge).
> 
> 5. Many said here it depends on PSKs. Some PSKs no issues but some. Few had got their PCC separately. If your recently married it is better to Spouse name in passport before visa lodge. DIBP is asking more proofs for marriages of period 0 to 2 years.


Thanks for the inputs.

Regarding point 5, we do have an authorized marriage certificate, just that our names are not their in the respective passports and also our addresses are different. Can we go for an independent/separate PCC then? She gets her verification done from her permanent address while I get it done from mine?


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey folks,
> I am feeling immensely gleeful to share the good news with all of you that I received the Golden Mail from Brisbane Office this morning for the family of two. I would like to thank Almighty for this blessing and also thank this awesome forum which helped me a lot through the whole process. Hope all of us receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Cheers...


Congrats...Happy for you..


----------



## satish5b8

peRFect19 said:


> Firstly, congratulations to all members who have received their grants. Every second of wait is worth it once you get that golden email
> 
> I am not taking any consultant/agent help and have decided to proceed with the process on my own. While going through multiple blogs and posts on this forum as well as DIBP website, I had some doubts related to visa filing. Regret if these questions are repeated.
> 
> 1. Would be claiming partner points. My wife has her ACS completed along with the TOEFL-ibt positive results. Will the passport and/or Xth Pass certificate suffice for the age criteria?
> 
> 2. The DIBP website has no mention of uploading attested or notarized copies. Can we upload the colour scans for all the docs? For online documentation like salary slips, compensation letter, Form 16, we do not require attestation right?
> 
> 3. While my ACS results are still awaited, I would not be claiming any work-ex points as I would be eligible for 5 points only after November 2017 (Expecting to raise an EOI as soon as I get my ACS and before November). Does not claiming work ex points still require me to add an extensive set of documentation that most people mentioned in previous posts? I've all the documentation available, just that I do not want to add any unnecessary documentation.
> 
> 4. Tentative time taken by PCC and Medicals? Should we wait for the invite or is it advisable to go for PCC and Medicals before getting the invite?
> 
> 5. I do not have my wife's name on my passport and neither does she. Will PSK raise an issue? Is it recommended if we do not enter any details under the spouse section of the PSK form for PCC? P.S - Our passport issuing authority is same.
> 
> Appreciate expert inputs here.



4. For PCC for me and my spouse dont have spouse details on our passports and addresses are also different. we mentioned spouse details while filling the online form. We went to the PSK(Ameerpet, hyd), on the appointment date and got it in two hours for both. My wife got my name as husband in her PCC even though dont have spouse details passport.

we have only Marriage Certificate. Got PCC on Aug 24th, 2017.

5. Nope, PSK will not raise any concern.


----------



## _ritz

I had claimed points for work experience and also got the positive assessment from ACS which was uploaded while lodging the application



Rizzybwoy said:


> _ritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, thanks to all forum members who provided their suggestions. There is further movement in my case. As mentioned in my last post, my HR received an email from AHC to verify payslips, joining letter and roles and responsibilities last week. Initially they denied that they can't verify the details for me as this is not a company sponsered visa and I am applying by my own. I still insisted if they can help.
> 
> As manpan18 mentioned correctly, to my surprise, got an email next morning from my HR asking for authorization to provide and validate details with AHC. I quickly replied providing my consent and then there was another email from HR asking my roles and responsibilities. I provided the roles and responsibilities word by word as mentioned in statutory declaration. By this time I had given heads up to my manager to receive such email. My manager also replied that all mentioned details are correct.
> 
> Next day I asked HR if they have replied or not and what they replied. HR said that now this is a matter between company and AHC and they cannot provide any information. They even didn't disclose that they are going to reply or not. I asked why they agreed to verify my details, HR said this is an exceptional approval from corporate HR for your case and since AHC is a government affiliated body we will have to comply.
> 
> Long story short, there are chances that HR has replied positively by now (they cannot deny their provided payslips or joining letter) so just have to wait now. Hope this is the final hurdle before grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to receive grant after verification?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you provide them your relevant experience assessment report (or) you claimed experience directly without any experience assessment?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cadgey123

*Immi Lodgement help*

I am currently trying to lodge a visa with little experience of the Immi website.

When I log on and select the drop down for the visa to apply for (189 ) , it only gives me the New Zealand stream version??

I am looking for the 189 Points tested one. Anyone help?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi guys, is there any one who waited till the CO contacted to do the medical and PCC and got a grant fast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Congrats champ! Looks like telling oneself to not look at forum or immiaccount is when the grant actually happens


----------



## aamer.gr81

Cadgey123 said:


> I am currently trying to lodge a visa with little experience of the Immi website.
> 
> When I log on and select the drop down for the visa to apply for (189 ) , it only gives me the New Zealand stream version??
> 
> I am looking for the 189 Points tested one. Anyone help?


Login to the skillselect page and go for visa lodge;
it will take you to the appropriate place....


----------



## rvd

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks for the inputs.
> 
> Regarding point 5, we do have an authorized marriage certificate, just that our names are not their in the respective passports and also our addresses are different. Can we go for an independent/separate PCC then? She gets her verification done from her permanent address while I get it done from mine?


I guess going for independent PCC is fine but try as sathish5b8. It is better to go through the process even if it get delays a while.


----------



## aks80

Folks, some rudimentary queries. Would appreciate your inputs

a) If you used the services of an agent to submit the application, how do you change contact details after grant? I created an immiaccount to track the application, but it doesn't give me privileges to change anything online. That option seems to only available to the person who lodged the application on my behalf. If I want to do it, I need to fill out a paper form and send it.

b) Is there a whatsapp group for folks who are planning their initial entry?


----------



## rvd

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi guys, is there any one who waited till the CO contacted to do the medical and PCC and got a grant fast?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is difficult to predict the pattern of visa grant. Providing PCC and medical before CO contact will increase the chance of getting faster grant.


----------



## Sourabh123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone tell me if there is any phone number to contact gsm allocation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Hi All,

Kindly help with contact number / contact mode to skilled support? 

I had to confirm on mode of additional payment. I have confirmed by emailing to [email protected] but no acknowledgement or confirmation from their end. 
Unable to understand what is going on. Please could you suggest what is the right thing to do now? Please help.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## sobisw

Want to share THE good news with everyone. Today we (self, wife and kid) got our grant (189). Details are in my signature. 

As per my knowledge, no employment verification happened for me. I have claimed partner points also and for her no employment verification happened. 

I have applied through agent agent. Uploaded all documents including PCC, Form 815 during application (except Form 1221) and medical details were uploaded after few days. I got a CO contact for PCC result which was not sent from Pearson portal and I did that and replied back on next day. 

Lastly, I want to thank this awesome forum and myimmitracker (andy) for constantly giving hope while I was waiting.


----------



## ramgajjala18

hi 

i have 3.6yrs experience as a software engineer, for my experience can i receive 5 points?


----------



## rvd

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly help with contact number / contact mode to skilled support?
> 
> I had to confirm on mode of additional payment. I have confirmed by emailing to [email protected] but no acknowledgement or confirmation from their end.
> Unable to understand what is going on. Please could you suggest what is the right thing to do now? Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


+611300364613, +61 131881 and +61 7 3136 7000 are the numbers I know for the contact.

Try calling in the starting work hour of DIBP Australia.

Email ID: [email protected]

You can mail on the above email ID. If you had CO contact then based on the GSM center include [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## yousufkhan

sobisw said:


> Want to share THE good news with everyone. Today we (self, wife and kid) got our grant (189). Details are in my signature.
> 
> As per my knowledge, no employment verification happened for me. I have claimed partner points also and for her no employment verification happened.
> 
> I have applied through agent agent. Uploaded all documents including PCC, Form 815 during application (except Form 1221) and medical details were uploaded after few days. I got a CO contact for PCC result which was not sent from Pearson portal and I did that and replied back on next day.
> 
> Lastly, I want to thank this awesome forum and myimmitracker (andy) for constantly giving hope while I was waiting.


-
Congrats & all the best for future!


----------



## aamer.gr81

staokeer said:


> Hey,
> 
> Other than the 3 documents which you would attach, please also attach a Statutory Declaration form.
> You need to get it signed by someone who has contact with Australia. There's a list for that, please search online. What I did was to visit the Australian consulate, took my passport, paid 70$, the consul general signed it and then uploaded the doc on immi.


Hello,

I can attach only the entry/exit stamps and the visit visa pasted in my passport.
I do not have residence visa as i was never a resident there.
And also i do not have work reference as i never worked for a company there....
Please advice

Thanks


----------



## rvd

ramgajjala18 said:


> hi
> 
> i have 3.6yrs experience as a software engineer, for my experience can i receive 5 points?


ACS will deduct few months to few years in your total experience based on your degree. 

In all cases getting 5 points for 3.6 years of experience is not possible.

Try to increase point through English, if you are not having 20 points for English.


----------



## rvd

sobisw said:


> Want to share THE good news with everyone. Today we (self, wife and kid) got our grant (189). Details are in my signature.
> 
> As per my knowledge, no employment verification happened for me. I have claimed partner points also and for her no employment verification happened.
> 
> I have applied through agent agent. Uploaded all documents including PCC, Form 815 during application (except Form 1221) and medical details were uploaded after few days. I got a CO contact for PCC result which was not sent from Pearson portal and I did that and replied back on next day.
> 
> Lastly, I want to thank this awesome forum and myimmitracker (andy) for constantly giving hope while I was waiting.


Congratulations..


----------



## Aussietobe

hey all, congratulations to those who have got their visas granted..!!
Waiting eagerly for mine..


----------



## FVG

jaguar123 said:


> Do not worry guys, this Tsunami will start again.


That's correct mate! They may have reached their monthly KPI so they reserve some for October. We have similar timelines and occupation, so let's just pray we get the grant in the coming weeks! Cheers!


----------



## singhj07

Hello experts,
ANZSCO Code: 262112
EOI Lodged: 18/08/2017 with 65 Points
Invitation Received: 20/09/2017

I have most of my documents available. I want to lodge it by myself as I had a bad experience with migration agents in the past where I had to lodge my EOI by myself.

I have my spouse overseas and I have mentioned her in my EOI as well. She is in India at the moment and I would like to know how to certify her documents. I assume it should be done from India. Please share your knowledge.

Thanks


----------



## ankitgoel10

nmonga32, maverick and other numerous people who are waiting since long and are increasingly getting impatient as others are getting grants, I just looked at the revised 189 Timelines again and had a eureka moment of hope.

It says 75%-7 months and 90%-12 months for month ending 31-Aug-2017
and then I checked myimmitracker for trends of 189 Grants
Apr2017-127
May2017-65
June2017-59
July2017-29
Aug2017-85

So that means, for the month ending 30-Sep-2017, the revised timelines on 18-Oct will say something better than 75% - 4 months and 90% - 7 months

 I smile and apologize if this conclusion was already omnipresent but I just want to share the hope on this forum that I just obtained in my own mind.

nmonga32, I feel, has gone on a 10-day vacation  hehe that's good


----------



## manpan18

ankitgoel10 said:


> nmonga32, maverick and other numerous people who are waiting since long and are increasingly getting impatient as others are getting grants, I just looked at the revised 189 Timelines again and had a eureka moment of hope.
> 
> It says 75%-7 months and 90%-12 months for month ending 31-Aug-2017
> and then I checked myimmitracker for trends of 189 Grants
> Apr2017-127
> May2017-65
> June2017-59
> July2017-29
> Aug2017-85
> 
> So that means, for the month ending 30-Sep-2017, the revised timelines on 18-Oct will say something better than 75% - 4 months and 90% - 7 months
> 
> I smile and apologize if this conclusion was already omnipresent but I just want to share the hope on this forum that I just obtained in my own mind.
> 
> nmonga32, I feel, has gone on a 10-day vacation  hehe that's good


Yup. That's what I said in my last post.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

ankitgoel10 said:


> nmonga32, maverick and other numerous people who are waiting since long and are increasingly getting impatient as others are getting grants, I just looked at the revised 189 Timelines again and had a eureka moment of hope.
> 
> It says 75%-7 months and 90%-12 months for month ending 31-Aug-2017
> and then I checked myimmitracker for trends of 189 Grants
> Apr2017-127
> May2017-65
> June2017-59
> July2017-29
> Aug2017-85
> 
> So that means, for the month ending 30-Sep-2017, the revised timelines on 18-Oct will say something better than 75% - 4 months and 90% - 7 months
> 
> I smile and apologize if this conclusion was already omnipresent but I just want to share the hope on this forum that I just obtained in my own mind.
> 
> nmonga32, I feel, has gone on a 10-day vacation  hehe that's good


Well ! you are spot on and it is good to see that kind of momentum for the grants and then it will eventually settle and stabilize.

The wait is agonizing to say the least but then again, getting all worked up, frustrated is not going to help so my sane mind always points to move on and get busy with life and as I always advise others, I follow suit by " Keeping in the tough chambers of the mind and sleep over it". 

There will be a day out there, when all smiles will dawn upon. But to each his own, so let us hope all the folks waiting get their grants soon.


----------



## gaurav.shs

Got the grant today i.e 20 Sept 2017 .....Party Time


----------



## singhj07

gaurav.shs said:


> Got the grant today i.e 20 Sept 2017 .....Party Time


Congrats


----------



## hridesh1987

*Form 80 query*

Hi Team,

I have one query, please help.

On my passport, my father name contains middle name but actually in all his IDs, no middle name has been mentioned. Even i am unsure how did it come on my passport.

Please can you confirm what should i mention as form 80 asks specially asks father's name. can DIBP ask ID proofs of parents?


----------



## jithooos

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> 
> 
> I have one query, please help.
> 
> 
> 
> On my passport, my father name contains middle name but actually in all his IDs, no middle name has been mentioned. Even i am unsure how did it come on my passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you confirm what should i mention as form 80 asks specially asks father's name. can DIBP ask ID proofs of parents?




It's highly unlikely of DIBP to ask for your father's alternate IDs. Just mention your father's name as it is in the passport. It should be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurav.shs

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have one query, please help.
> 
> On my passport, my father name contains middle name but actually in all his IDs, no middle name has been mentioned. Even i am unsure how did it come on my passport.
> 
> Please can you confirm what should i mention as form 80 asks specially asks father's name. can DIBP ask ID proofs of parents?


Try to get the name updated on passport to get it sync with all other documents ,it doesn't take much time now ,if its an Indian Passport.

Else you can submit an affidavit stating all the mismatch in names .


----------



## singhj07

Do I have to certify all the documents for my spouse? Or just use colour scan documents? She is in India. 

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## hridesh1987

Guys 

Actually, the issue is in my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.

1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been written instead of father's even in father's name.

2. She kept using the same until they applied for the passport when she changed to actual Father's Family name and the passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Father's family name.

3. The issue is, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.

4. Now, concern is, educational documents have father's name with different sur name, passport has correct surname but added middle name.

Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case to them.

Please help me.


----------



## Dijamk

*Employment documents for which points are not being claimed*

Dear All,
I'm just concerned if i'd be asked for verification documents of an employer with whom i had worked more than 10 years back and not claiming any points for same either.

I understand the safe approach would be to just submit whatever documents i have, but i literally don't have any document... hence the concern.

Please inform if any1 of you have any knowledge on this issue. Thanks


----------



## kaushik_91

ankitgoel10 said:


> nmonga32, maverick and other numerous people who are waiting since long and are increasingly getting impatient as others are getting grants, I just looked at the revised 189 Timelines again and had a eureka moment of hope.
> 
> It says 75%-7 months and 90%-12 months for month ending 31-Aug-2017
> and then I checked myimmitracker for trends of 189 Grants
> Apr2017-127
> May2017-65
> June2017-59
> July2017-29
> Aug2017-85
> 
> So that means, for the month ending 30-Sep-2017, the revised timelines on 18-Oct will say something better than 75% - 4 months and 90% - 7 months
> 
> I smile and apologize if this conclusion was already omnipresent but I just want to share the hope on this forum that I just obtained in my own mind.
> 
> nmonga32, I feel, has gone on a 10-day vacation  hehe that's good


Cool..Mine was lodged on 21st April..189 visa..Delay email on 8th June. 261313 70 points. Adelaide. When could be my grant?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

kaushik_91 said:


> Cool..Mine was lodged on 21st April..189 visa..Delay email on 8th June. 261313 70 points. Adelaide. When could be my grant?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Count me, .ditto my case also. Code is 261311.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Dijamk said:


> Dear All,
> I'm just concerned if i'd be asked for verification documents of an employer with whom i had worked more than 10 years back and not claiming any points for same either.
> 
> I understand the safe approach would be to just submit whatever documents i have, but i literally don't have any document... hence the concern.
> 
> Please inform if any1 of you have any knowledge on this issue. Thanks


I have also worked for a company and I had all documents but I did not submit because I did not claim points for that company. I did not even used it for skill assessment.

I hope you would not used the company even for skill assessment so it should be perfectly fine. No need to submit any documents. 

But mention in the visa application and form 80 without fail.

All the best..


----------



## kaushik_91

prdream said:


> Count me, .ditto my case also. Code is 261311.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


You too got a delay email on June8th?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

kaushik_91 said:


> You too got a delay email on June8th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


June 6th ..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have one query, please help.
> 
> On my passport, my father name contains middle name but actually in all his IDs, no middle name has been mentioned. Even i am unsure how did it come on my passport.
> 
> Please can you confirm what should i mention as form 80 asks specially asks father's name. can DIBP ask ID proofs of parents?


DIBP will not ask any proof for parents. Whatever in your passport put it over there..

For many even the applicant names were different that are handled by giving statutory declaration.

Your case clean just mention in Form 80 as it is in your passport.


----------



## Dijamk

rvd said:


> I have also worked for a company and I had all documents but I did not submit because I did not claim points for that company. I did not even used it for skill assessment.
> 
> I hope you would not used the company even for skill assessment so it should be perfectly fine. No need to submit any documents.
> 
> But mention in the visa application and form 80 without fail.
> 
> All the best..


Thanks for the reply,
I didn't submit any document related to this company even during skills assessment.
I couldn't mention detail of this company in the visa application as the 17 page visa application form asked for employment details of only the last 10 years and this particular employment had ended well before 2007. However, did make a mention in form80.
Did you receive a direct grant?


----------



## rvd

Are you claiming points for spouse if no then why you need to provide educational documents of your wife.

Even if you are giving I don't think it would cause a problem if CO asks for clarification give a notarized declaration saying that both are same person.

Don't need to provide educational documents for spouse when spouse points are claimed.

Think and decide..



hridesh1987 said:


> Guys
> 
> Actually, the issue is in my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.
> 
> 1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been written instead of father's even in father's name.
> 
> 2. She kept using the same until they applied for the passport when she changed to actual Father's Family name and the passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Father's family name.
> 
> 3. The issue is, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.
> 
> 4. Now, concern is, educational documents have father's name with different sur name, passport has correct surname but added middle name.
> 
> Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case to them.
> 
> Please help me.


----------



## rvd

Dijamk said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I didn't submit any document related to this company even during skills assessment.
> I couldn't mention detail of this company in the visa application as the 17 page visa application form asked for employment details of only the last 10 years and this particular employment had ended well before 2007. However, did make a mention in form80.
> Did you receive a direct grant?


Yes I got my grant on 6th Sept 2017. You are good to go

All the best.


----------



## hridesh1987

rvd said:


> Are you claiming points for spouse if no then why you need to provide educational documents of your wife.
> 
> Even if you are giving I don't think it would cause a problem if CO asks for clarification give a notarized declaration saying that both are same person.
> 
> Don't need to provide educational documents for spouse when spouse points are claimed.
> 
> Think and decide..


Thanks alot. I will mention the same name of father as in my wife's passport but for her name changes, i will mention in form 80 about previous names, In case they ask for anything, i will provide affidavit that all three names ( 2 before marriage and 1 after marriage) belongs to the same person. Is it ok? will they not ask they wife changed surname before marriage even?
No, not claiming points but i heard educational documents are mandatory to be uploaded for spouse as well? Is it true?

What documents are mandatory if not claiming points for spouse. She will give IELTS.


----------



## ggautam13

Hey All
After long long wait, I got the golden email of visa grant . 
I applied in Dec2016 under 233111 category and got grant for 189 visa.
Thanks to all for the guidance I have received from this forum.
I can just say have patience and be positive.


----------



## Unemplyed

ggautam13 said:


> Hey All
> After long long wait, I got the golden email of visa grant .
> I applied in Dec2016 under 233111 category and got grant for 189 visa.
> Thanks to all for the guidance I have received from this forum.
> I can just say have patience and be positive.


Congrats
Best wishes for yr Bright future
Any verification???💐💐💐


----------



## ggautam13

Yup had verification with previous company somewhere in mid of august


----------



## ggautam13

Unemplyed said:


> ggautam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All
> After long long wait, I got the golden email of visa grant .
> I applied in Dec2016 under 233111 category and got grant for 189 visa.
> Thanks to all for the guidance I have received from this forum.
> I can just say have patience and be positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> Best wishes for yr Bright future
> Any verification???💐💐💐
Click to expand...


Yup had verification with previous company somewhere in mid of august


----------



## jaguar123

Waiting for tomorrow's Tsunami.


----------



## oz2017

*Change of address after visa grant*

Hello Guys,

After visa grant if we are changing residential address do we have to update DIBP of new address?

From form 929;

"If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed" 

: border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf [removing www as can't post URL]

and following link;

"You must notify us of a change in address if you have an undecided application for a visa with us and you intend to change your residential address for 14 days or more."

: border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details [removing www as can't post URL]

seems like you only have to update your change of residential address if your application is in process and once you get grant notice you don't have to update DIBP.

Am I correct? Your valuable comments shall be highly appreciated.

--oz2017


----------



## Phil_Laurent

Hi Experts,

I just wanted to know if i can do the medical after Visa Lodging and Before CO contact.

I know we can do medical before Visa Lodging, but anyone please tell me if i can do the health after visa lodging.

If i can do that , where will i get the HAP ID and what is the process.


----------



## fugitive_4u

Phil_Laurent said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I just wanted to know if i can do the medical after Visa Lodging and Before CO contact.
> 
> I know we can do medical before Visa Lodging, but anyone please tell me if i can do the health after visa lodging.
> 
> If i can do that , where will i get the HAP ID and what is the process.


Yes, you can.

On your ImmiAccount page, go to "My Health Declaration" and generate the HAP ID for yourself and all dependent applicants. Once it is generated, take a print, take appointment and get it done..


----------



## Phil_Laurent

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> On your ImmiAccount page, go to "My Health Declaration" and generate the HAP ID for yourself and all dependent applicants. Once it is generated, take a print, take appointment and get it done..


Hi ,

My Health Declaration can only be used before Visa Lodge , right?
I have seen in DIPB website like that. Are you saying after Visa Lodge also we can use 'My Health Declarations'?


----------



## AIMS17

Hello everyone !! 
Received grant for me and family under sub category 190. 
Application lodged on 8th September 2016.Two co contacts in November 16 and July 17.
Grant received after 377 days. That marks end of painful waiting anxiously sleepless nights. 
Thank you all for the positive reaffirmation at each step.
IED 30 September 2016

Do you think it is possible to get IED extension. As 10 days is a very short time to move with family. Children have their exams till 4th October. 
Please suggest if there's any way I can request for a IED extension.


----------



## fugitive_4u

Phil_Laurent said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My Health Declaration can only be used before Visa Lodge , right?
> I have seen in DIPB website like that. Are you saying after Visa Lodge also we can use 'My Health Declarations'?


My apologies mate, I cant recall the exact word used as my application was before the Immi page was redesigned. I had clicked health link just below applicants name on left panel and that had generated the HAP ID.

Either ways, you need to ensure that the Immi login used for is the same as one used for 

- generating HAP ID's if you get medical test after lodging
- lodging visa if medical test already done.


----------



## fugitive_4u

AIMS17 said:


> Hello everyone !!
> Received grant for me and family under sub category 190.
> Application lodged on 8th September 2016.Two co contacts in November 16 and July 17.
> Grant received after 377 days. That marks end of painful waiting anxiously sleepless nights.
> Thank you all for the positive reaffirmation at each step.
> IED 30 September 2016
> 
> Do you think it is possible to get IED extension. As 10 days is a very short time to move with family. Children have their exams till 4th October.
> Please suggest if there's any way I can request for a IED extension.


Firstly, Congratulations..!!

Yes, after seeing many positive responses, I believe DIBP is quite lenient on IED extensions. Please email them asap citing reasons and requesting extension. Most probably in your case the IED will be extended up to your VISA expiry date.

Good luck


----------



## Phil_Laurent

fugitive_4u said:


> My apologies mate, I cant recall the exact word used as my application was before the Immi page was redesigned. I had clicked health link just below applicants name on left panel and that had generated the HAP ID.
> 
> Either ways, you need to ensure that the Immi login used for is the same as one used for
> 
> - generating HAP ID's if you get medical test after lodging
> - lodging visa if medical test already done.


Hi Fugitive,

I think i am not clear on my question. 

After submitting the visa application, will that link be available before CO contacts us.

My question is that , if i submit my application can i generate the HAP ID immedietly?


----------



## singhj07

Congrats to all who have got visa granted and I am joining the waiting club.

Do I have to certify all the documents for my spouse? Or just use colour scan documents? She is in India. 

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## vivekkallath

Hi all, I did health assessments last week, how do I know the status? In immi account i can see below message

Examinations in progress
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter..

can anyone guide me?


----------



## american_desi

Hi All - I need help with filing for 189 Visa. I received the invite on July 26th and my invite is expiring within the next 3 days.

I plan to submit the visa application even though i don't have all the necessary documents (FBI clearance pending).

I created the Immiaccount, went all the way to step #17. I am reviewing the details specially all the countries myself and spouse lived in and the dates.....

My question is, when i click "Submit" what happens next? Is it considered as i applied for visa before the invite expired? Is the next step to pay the visa fee immediately only then it means i accepted the invitation?

I keep hearing about people mentioning Form 80, i have not come across that yet in the process. When will i need to fill that up? Should i complete that as well to complete the visa application?

Really appreciate any prompt responses...


----------



## aamer.gr81

vivekkallath said:


> Hi all, I did health assessments last week, how do I know the status? In immi account i can see below message
> 
> Examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter..
> 
> can anyone guide me?


Your samples are with the hospital. Normally they take 5-7 working days to upload the results.
the hospital where i got assessed even called me before uploading the results.
Check with the hospital, only they can advice you on this


----------



## aamer.gr81

american_desi said:


> Hi All - I need help with filing for 189 Visa. I received the invite on July 26th and my invite is expiring within the next 3 days.
> 
> I plan to submit the visa application even though i don't have all the necessary documents (FBI clearance pending).
> 
> I created the Immiaccount, went all the way to step #17. I am reviewing the details specially all the countries myself and spouse lived in and the dates.....
> 
> My question is, when i click "Submit" what happens next? Is it considered as i applied for visa before the invite expired? Is the next step to pay the visa fee immediately only then it means i accepted the invitation?
> 
> I keep hearing about people mentioning Form 80, i have not come across that yet in the process. When will i need to fill that up? Should i complete that as well to complete the visa application?
> 
> Really appreciate any prompt responses...


Once you have finished the 17 pages of the visa application form you will be directed for the payment.
Once your payment is done your visa is considered lodged and invite is accepted by you. After 2- days you will get an email that your EOI is suspended coz you lodged the visa.
after you lodged the visa a list of recommended documents get populated normally within 24 hours.
This is the place where you have to upload all the evidences which you have claimed like age, character (PCCs and form 80).
You can upload the documents upfront if you have all and target for direct entry or wait till the co is assigned and asks for it


----------



## prateekjain1988

singhj07 said:


> Congrats to all who have got visa granted and I am joining the waiting club.
> 
> Do I have to certify all the documents for my spouse? Or just use colour scan documents? She is in India.
> 
> Help is much appreciated.


Color scans would do.. No need to certify.


----------



## peRFect19

satish5b8 said:


> 4. For PCC for me and my spouse dont have spouse details on our passports and addresses are also different. we mentioned spouse details while filling the online form. We went to the PSK(Ameerpet, hyd), on the appointment date and got it in two hours for both. My wife got my name as husband in her PCC even though dont have spouse details passport.
> 
> we have only Marriage Certificate. Got PCC on Aug 24th, 2017.
> 
> 5. Nope, PSK will not raise any concern.


Thanks for the clarification buddy. 

Are spouse details and current/permanent address mentioned on PCC? I might contemplate going for individual PCCs if that's the case..but still wondering what to do.

Second, for all details related to your spouse, what address do you mention? The one on her passport or your current residential address?


----------



## singhj07

prateekjain1988 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who have got visa granted and I am joining the waiting club.
> 
> Do I have to certify all the documents for my spouse? Or just use colour scan documents? She is in India.
> 
> Help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Color scans would do.. No need to certify.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much

I posted this question nearly 4 times and finally got my answer. Thanks again.


----------



## american_desi

aamer.gr81 said:


> Once you have finished the 17 pages of the visa application form you will be directed for the payment.
> Once your payment is done your visa is considered lodged and invite is accepted by you. After 2- days you will get an email that your EOI is suspended coz you lodged the visa.
> after you lodged the visa a list of recommended documents get populated normally within 24 hours.
> This is the place where you have to upload all the evidences which you have claimed like age, character (PCCs and form 80).
> You can upload the documents upfront if you have all and target for direct entry or wait till the co is assigned and asks for it


Got it. Thanks a lot mate. Do you think it is a good idea to apply now? or let my invite expire and reapply when i get invite again by then i should hopefully have FBI clearance as well.

I have 80 points under 261311.


----------



## don0786

*VISA granted*

Friends, 

Finally the visa was granted after waiting for 9 months and have been give an IED of 28th Jan 2017. Do i have a case to extend my IED date as its only 4 months and i have to travel from UK. Do we need to travel as a family for IED or just the primary applicant.


----------



## vikaschandra

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys One Query. My wife and me have different address in passport. Also currently we are not staying in our hometown from where our passport is issued. Now while filing VISA which address should we take. Current address where we are currently staying in rented house in ghaziabad or Passport address of our hometown.
> 
> During assessment with Engineering Australia we took rented address of ghaziabad.


Use your current address


----------



## satish5b8

peRFect19 said:


> satish5b8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. For PCC for me and my spouse dont have spouse details on our passports and addresses are also different. we mentioned spouse details while filling the online form. We went to the PSK(Ameerpet, hyd), on the appointment date and got it in two hours for both. My wife got my name as husband in her PCC even though dont have spouse details passport.
> 
> we have only Marriage Certificate. Got PCC on Aug 24th, 2017.
> 
> 5. Nope, PSK will not raise any concern.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification buddy.
> 
> Are spouse details and current/permanent address mentioned on PCC? I might contemplate going for individual PCCs if that's the case..but still wondering what to do.
> 
> Second, for all details related to your spouse, what address do you mention? The one on her passport or your current residential address?
Click to expand...

On PCC no address will be mentioned. On my spouse PCC got as w/o myname. My wife online form filled the current address as address mentioned not on the passport address.


----------



## manpan18

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys
> 
> Actually, the issue is in my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.
> 
> 1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been written instead of father's even in father's name.
> 
> 2. She kept using the same until they applied for the passport when she changed to actual Father's Family name and the passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Father's family name.
> 
> 3. The issue is, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.
> 
> 4. Now, concern is, educational documents have father's name with different sur name, passport has correct surname but added middle name.
> 
> Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case to them.
> 
> Please help me.


Two affidavits. One for your wife and one for her father. It should state that this that and that are the names of the same person.

Also if it helps, it's really easy to get the corrections done in the passport these days.

So what is the middle name that was added for the father? Is it a middle name he uses or the mother's maiden name?


----------



## myauspr

Dear Team,

Please advise when can we expect to get the grant date (approx.) as the visa application status shows as "Received". Details are below:

Nominated Occupation: *Developer Programmer - 261312 (Primary Applicant)
Software Engineer - 261313 (Dependent)*
14-Jul-2017: EOI Submitted/Updated- 70 points=65+5 (partner points)
09-Aug-2017: Invitation Received
29-Aug-2017: Medical application submission and generated HAP ID
01-Sep-2017: Visa fee payment
05-Sep-2017: Uploaded all the required and mandatory documents (primary and dependents) *except medical reports*
05-Sep-2017: Medical tests done for all family members
14-Sep-2017: Medical clearance received for all family members
19-Sep-2017: Uploaded medical clearance report (not mandatory but recommended)


----------



## manpan18

Dijamk said:


> Dear All,
> I'm just concerned if i'd be asked for verification documents of an employer with whom i had worked more than 10 years back and not claiming any points for same either.
> 
> I understand the safe approach would be to just submit whatever documents i have, but i literally don't have any document... hence the concern.
> 
> Please inform if any1 of you have any knowledge on this issue. Thanks


What stage are you on?


----------



## satish5b8

peRFect19 said:


> satish5b8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. For PCC for me and my spouse dont have spouse details on our passports and addresses are also different. we mentioned spouse details while filling the online form. We went to the PSK(Ameerpet, hyd), on the appointment date and got it in two hours for both. My wife got my name as husband in her PCC even though dont have spouse details passport.
> 
> we have only Marriage Certificate. Got PCC on Aug 24th, 2017.
> 
> 5. Nope, PSK will not raise any concern.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification buddy.
> 
> Are spouse details and current/permanent address mentioned on PCC? I might contemplate going for individual PCCs if that's the case..but still wondering what to do.
> 
> Second, for all details related to your spouse, what address do you mention? The one on her passport or your current residential address?
Click to expand...




don0786 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally the visa was granted after waiting for 9 months and have been give an IED of 28th Jan 2017. Do i have a case to extend my IED date as its only 4 months and i have to travel from UK. Do we need to travel as a family for IED or just the primary applicant.


Once we got visa everyone will travel individually before their IED mentioned on their VISA.


----------



## singhj07

My spouse has only Certificate of Bachelors and Masters along with completion letter. Bachelors states the medium of instruction was English, but in the back side of the certificates.

Will that be enough or should I get something in written from her Uni stating language of instruction was English. Also, do I need to submit her transcripts as well? Please give some advice.


----------



## vikaschandra

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


Congratulations mate


----------



## FFacs

don0786 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally the visa was granted after waiting for 9 months and have been give an IED of 28th Jan 2017. Do i have a case to extend my IED date as its only 4 months and i have to travel from UK. Do we need to travel as a family for IED or just the primary applicant.


No-one can tell you one way or another; it's DIBP's call. My instincts say that you don't have a case. 4 months is a fair whack and not unusual at all. That you're in the UK is probably not going to change that: your problem, not theirs. You ALL need to make initial entry, but not necessarily at the same time. Use matrix.itasoftware.com or google flights to hunt down decent fares. You should be able to get something like Air China for round GBP650 per adult, Thai around GBP850, Emirates around a grand from Heathrow.

Be aware, it's a LONG journey. LOOONG. Let me know if you want any tips for travelling with little ones from Europe to Aus.


----------



## joy79

I was in the exact same situation. I had submitted my spouse's master's degree certificate along with the consolidated marks card behind which the medium of instruction was mentioned as English. But yet the CO contacted me for a letter from the University stating the medium of instruction was English. Save yourself from a CO contact and submit the letter as well.




singhj07 said:


> My spouse has only Certificate of Bachelors and Masters along with completion letter. Bachelors states the medium of instruction was English, but in the back side of the certificates.
> 
> Will that be enough or should I get something in written from her Uni stating language of instruction was English. Also, do I need to submit her transcripts as well? Please give some advice.


----------



## joy79

Hi Maverick and Manpan. I had submitted my spouse's master's degree certificate and transcript (which had medium of English mentioned as English). CO then contacted me for a letter from University which I then submitted and my application is Assessment in Progress state. Should I now go and submit his degree certificate and transcript too even though CO didn't ask for that? Isn't it better I leave out that since co has contacted me for this already? 




Maverick_VJ said:


> adithya.avrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Members,
> 
> I have submitted my application along with my spouse. I am not claiming partner skills. In From 80 we mentioned her education qualifications(Bachelors and masters). However, we had uploaded documents for masters. Should we upload documents related to bachelors as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Adithya ! Yes, upload the documents of bachelors too and also a letter from the college or university that her medium of instruction was in english. This is needed if any of the english competency exams are not taken by the spouse, even though they are not claiming the points. I would suggest to upload without any delay as this will be requested which again will add delay to your case.
> 
> All the best cheers.
Click to expand...


----------



## joy79

Congrats!!


Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.


----------



## Hi_Venkat

The wait comes to an end! Yes, I've got my grant today morning about 5am from Adelaide.. Hope you all get grants in near future.

Thanks all for the support!


----------



## aks80

oz2017 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After visa grant if we are changing residential address do we have to update DIBP of new address?
> 
> From form 929;
> 
> "If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed"
> 
> : border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf [removing www as can't post URL]
> 
> and following link;
> 
> "You must notify us of a change in address if you have an undecided application for a visa with us and you intend to change your residential address for 14 days or more."
> 
> : border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details [removing www as can't post URL]
> 
> seems like you only have to update your change of residential address if your application is in process and once you get grant notice you don't have to update DIBP.
> 
> Am I correct? Your valuable comments shall be highly appreciated.
> 
> --oz2017


If you have received the grant, I think there is a section towards the end that asks you to update them if your address / contact details / passport changes. If you filed the application yourself, you can do that in your immiaccount. I know this because I have been trying to figure out how to do this when you apply through an agent. I would like to update my email address and I have recently changed my residential address as well and would like to update it.

My understanding is that after you have activated your visa (first entry), then you don't need to update DIBP if address changes.


----------



## laxswa

Today I updated my wife's my new passport number in immi after granted with visa since it had less than six months of expiry. It immedietly reflected on vevo with the new pasport number. Now my ques is will I recieve another grant notifocation letter for her mentioning this new travel document number?

Also Is it important to take with you at airport? How does this checking goes on at airport?

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

laxswa said:


> Today I updated my wife's my new passport number in immi after granted with visa since it had less than six months of expiry. It immedietly reflected on vevo with the new pasport number. Now my ques is will I recieve another grant notifocation letter for her mentioning this new travel document number?
> 
> Also Is it important to take with you at airport? How does this checking goes on at airport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Plz someone ans to this query

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

laxswa said:


> Today I updated my wife's my new passport number in immi after granted with visa since it had less than six months of expiry. It immedietly reflected on vevo with the new pasport number. Now my ques is will I recieve another grant notifocation letter for her mentioning this new travel document number?
> 
> Also Is it important to take with you at airport? How does this checking goes on at airport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




Just take old & new PPs
That's enough
AFAIK, no new grant letter but your spouse's new pp will be linked to grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laxswa

JP Mosa said:


> Just take old & new PPs
> That's enough
> AFAIK, no new grant letter but your spouse's new pp will be linked to grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which has been done already i guess since it has got updated in VEVO..

Will book ticket with the new one... right???

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

laxswa said:


> Which has been done already i guess since it has got updated in VEVO..
> 
> Will book ticket with the new one... right???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk




New PP which is valid 
But carry both old & New PPs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Sorry for the late reply, festivals are coming up, so I was focused all day on preparation rather than on celebrating the grant. Thanks everyone for being so kind with your words.

Coming from a place of "have nots" and having struggled to even arrange the visa fees, I'd say I am glad and proud.

I know it's not going to be easy, but hey, I know a few who are moving down quitting a fortune company. I get to work with those people someday and that's good enough for me.

Shout out to all you guys who've nurtured this forum and kept it alive. I first started on this journey during my college days when I discovered that "a domestic student in Australia paid a much lower fees" which led to "how to be a domestic student" and then "what's 189" which was just a Google search away from the forum. You guys are awesome for contributing.

Migrating to Australia is damn easy. You just search the appropriate keyword and add "expatforum". And then a couple of documents, some money and a lot of back and forth replying threads.


----------



## vikaschandra

laxswa said:


> Today I updated my wife's my new passport number in immi after granted with visa since it had less than six months of expiry. It immedietly reflected on vevo with the new pasport number. Now my ques is will I recieve another grant notifocation letter for her mentioning this new travel document number?
> 
> Also Is it important to take with you at airport? How does this checking goes on at airport?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


No You will not receive another grant letter. The Grant letter remains the same. You use the grant letter get the print out form the VEVO and also carry your old passport with you. Australian immigration will not ask for the grant letter the passport will suffice as the passport number is linked with your visa.


----------



## vikaschandra

Panda112 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, festivals are coming up, so I was focused all day on preparation rather than on celebrating the grant. Thanks everyone for being so kind with your words.
> 
> Coming from a place of "have nots" and having struggled to even arrange the visa fees, I'd say I am glad and proud.
> 
> I know it's not going to be easy, but hey, I know a few who are moving down quitting a fortune company. I get to work with those people someday and that's good enough for me.
> 
> Shout out to all you guys who've nurtured this forum and kept it alive. I first started on this journey during my college days when I discovered that "a domestic student in Australia paid a much lower fees" which led to "how to be a domestic student" and then "what's 189" which was just a Google search away from the forum. You guys are awesome for contributing.
> 
> Migrating to Australia is damn easy. You just search the appropriate keyword and add "expatforum". And then a couple of documents, some money and a lot of back and forth replying threads.


Dasai Blessings mate... wish you all the best for your future endeavors.. happy to see a fellow Nepalese cross the hurdle and reach the other side


----------



## vikaschandra

laxswa said:


> Which has been done already i guess since it has got updated in VEVO..
> 
> Will book ticket with the new one... right???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Absolutely


----------



## libati

Gopsat said:


> Thanks....Can we get the hdfc multicurrency card on the same day if i hold an account? Any additional fee please.


I got it on the same day. Card charges are there which you can see in their website and you may have to load some initial amount as well to activate it.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

Guys - not sure if this is the right thread but out of curiosity - those who were active along with me before the grant and now have it (Maverick_VJ seems to be the only one left), what are you guys now doing post grant?

manpan, panda, himadri, Ana and all others?


----------



## singhj07

joy79 said:


> I was in the exact same situation. I had submitted my spouse's master's degree certificate along with the consolidated marks card behind which the medium of instruction was mentioned as English. But yet the CO contacted me for a letter from the University stating the medium of instruction was English. Save yourself from a CO contact and submit the letter as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My spouse has only Certificate of Bachelors and Masters along with completion letter. Bachelors states the medium of instruction was English, but in the back side of the certificates.
> 
> Will that be enough or should I get something in written from her Uni stating language of instruction was English. Also, do I need to submit her transcripts as well? Please give some advice.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response. I will do that.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

TravelWorld said:


> Guys - not sure if this is the right thread but out of curiosity - those who were active along with me before the grant and now have it (Maverick_VJ seems to be the only one left), what are you guys now doing post grant?
> 
> manpan, panda, himadri, Ana and all others?




Well, still waiting for the golden mail . And of course started some ground work on Oz schooling for my 4 yr kiddo mostly which will drive the timeline. Join in 'life in Australia' and start a chatter thread, wat say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Well, still waiting for the golden mail . And of course started some ground work on Oz schooling for my 4 yr kiddo mostly which will drive the timeline. Join in 'life in Australia' and start a chatter thread, wat say
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops! But soon though!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

oppurtunityreq said:


> Congrats...Happy for you..


Thanks a lot Brother... Hope you get it soon too...


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

staokeer said:


> Mubarak


Thnx a lot bro, best wishes for ur speedy grant as well..


----------



## jithooos

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Well, still waiting for the golden mail . And of course started some ground work on Oz schooling for my 4 yr kiddo mostly which will drive the timeline. Join in 'life in Australia' and start a chatter thread, wat say
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's a good thought Ana. I will join tht thread too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddrabadia

I received my new passport today.
My 189 application is in process on the OLD passport.
1. How do i add my new passport to the 189 processing??
2. I am on a student visa that is linked to the old passport. Do i jave to submit a seperate form to immigration to update them?

Thanks


----------



## ddrabadia

Update:
I just received the golden email. 
Finally after 4 months of waiting.


----------



## amigos

kaushik_91 said:


> Cool..Mine was lodged on 21st April..189 visa..Delay email on 8th June. 261313 70 points. Adelaide. When could be my grant?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I assume that people getting delay email are in grant decision ready stage. But I really dont know why you have not still been granted yet.

Initially I think my case is quite simple and easily getting direct grant because I front uploaded all docs and no contacts from COs since lodge in May.

Everyday, I think today is my DAY, especially from tsunami grants in the beginning of Sept. But now, I totally lose the hope and cannot predict anything.

Wish you all awaiting applicants would be granted earliest including me.

Cheers,


----------



## sampleuser

We finally got our grant email today.
my story:
IELTS (1st attempt 21 aug): L:9/S:8.5/R:8.5/W:6
PTE (1st attempt Dec 13): L88/R:87/S:72/W:87
PTE (2nd attempt Feb 9): L:90/R:90/S:90/W:90
Points: 70
ANZSCO Code: 261313
ITA : Feb 14
189 Applied: March 8
CO Contact: March 24 (Medicals and salary slips)
IP pressed: March 29
Grant: Sept 21


----------



## parth1310

ddrabadia said:


> I received my new passport today.
> My 189 application is in process on the OLD passport.
> 1. How do i add my new passport to the 189 processing??
> 2. I am on a student visa that is linked to the old passport. Do i jave to submit a seperate form to immigration to update them?
> 
> Thanks


1. Submit a form 1022 notifying any changes https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf

2. If you submitted online using ImmiAccount. Login into your account> Update Us> provide new passport details.


----------



## kv7193

Hey guys, 

Just got my PR grant!!! Speechless....I will comment later about it all. All I can say right now is immitracker is amazing! The prediction is so accurate and a lot of patience is needed too.


----------



## Panda112

Too early to say my friend. For now, recovering from the sleeplessness with 10 hours of sleep.

Since I'll be moving in a month, still need to find a place to live, lots of shopping to do, ticket to book, a festival to celebrate before leaving, many forum posts to attend to, referees to talk to for CV, profiles to update, banks to look for, to do lists to make....

I'll keep posting actively until all our grants come through. And also, pray for you.


TravelWorld said:


> Guys - not sure if this is the right thread but out of curiosity - those who were active along with me before the grant and now have it (Maverick_VJ seems to be the only one left), what are you guys now doing post grant?
> 
> manpan, panda, himadri, Ana and all others?


----------



## Panda112

I do my friend. How does a BBQ and beer sound? Do ping me before you move so that I can start the marination early.


jithooos said:


> Did U say you received your grant ??? Wohoooo.. you owe me a big treat pandaaaaa....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Congratulation Shuaib, have a great one.



Shuaib Azhar said:


> Hey folks,
> I am feeling immensely gleeful to share the good news with all of you that I received the Golden Mail from Brisbane Office this morning for the family of two. I would like to thank Almighty for this blessing and also thank this awesome forum which helped me a lot through the whole process. Hope all of us receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Cheers...


----------



## Panda112

I believe it was your blessings rather than my feelings that did it.


rvd said:


> Congratulations.. Hope your feelings reached DIBP..
> 
> All the best..


----------



## Chelsu

Help Help Help

When i download from 80 and 1221 form the DIBP site, i find it labelled as 'SECURED', however, there is no need of password to open these files. Will there be any problem?


----------



## Panda112

Thanks. 


satish5b8 said:


> Congratulations.


----------



## Panda112

Aayo ni brother. (Sorry Kaju, just one word).


KC_R said:


> ayo ho? lol yesterday i was shaking when i told my mom...congrats arty:


----------



## singhj07

Hi Experts,

I have my ACS skill assessed and it has my work experience listed on it. But I am not claiming any points for my work experience. Will my CO ask for the documentation to support my work experience?

ACS listed my work experience based on a reference letter I provided them but then I find out I have not enough documents to prove my work experience. 

Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## DrSylvie

Hi Guys,
Got Engineering Technologist from EA. I am working in Telecomm company which is designing HFC networks for Telstra. My job title is Design Engineer. So being an Engineering Technologist, can I claim those precious 5 points for 1 year work experience? I already read Engineering Technologist description but could not figure out. Anyone have any info with this matter. I am at 65 points and with work exprnce 70 points.


----------



## jithooos

Panda112 said:


> I do my friend. How does a BBQ and beer sound? Do ping me before you move so that I can start the marination early.




Sounds perfect !! If we are gonna be in any nearby place after moving to Australia, I'm gonna ping you for sure! Let me see your cooking skills.. cheers.. now keep us in yours prayers for a speedy grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Didn't realize it but apparently the waiting takes a toll on you.
Btw, I have to say, you have a big heart my man. Keep up the good work.

Thanks a lot. Do stay in touch.


Himadri said:


> Wow, here you go. I guess God heard you and see while you said that you Lost hope! You got it.
> 
> Many congratulations buddy and enjoy the Moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Thanks Ana. Yours is right around the corner. Hold on tight. Best of luck.



AnaTheDreamer said:


> Congrats panda!! Well deserved!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

Looks like it did. By the I believe way, yours is coming up. An employment verification done at the end of July, well, that's something. Hold on tight and the moment will be a big one.

Best of luck my friend.



Maverick_VJ said:


> Panda112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it just now. Hands trembling.
> 
> 
> 
> Your earlier post was a quick detour off the forum. Guess it reached DIBP. Congrats mate. All the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## Panda112

Thanks JP. You've been a great help to me through all the stages.

Yes,planning to join Masters in first season of 2018. Still got a lot to do (settlement, job and all) before the classes. So, planning to move early for a few months head start.



JP Mosa said:


> Congrats,
> I remember you say, joining for Masters in AUS,
> now the time has come.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Panda112

Thanks Sumit. Best of luck to you too. Keeping my senses at alert to hear for your grant. 


sumitgupta22 said:


> Many Congratz man..


----------



## Panda112

Thanks jaguar. Best of luck.


jaguar123 said:


> Great! Congratulations


----------



## singhj07

kv7193 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my PR grant!!! Speechless....I will comment later about it all. All I can say right now is immitracker is amazing! The prediction is so accurate and a lot of patience is needed too.


Congrats


----------



## Panda112

Your prayers came true my man. After all, words of ManPanCan.

Yes, couldn't even move for a while there. It felt like a roller coaster of feeling. I'm OK man.

Do stay in touch brother..


manpan18 said:


> Panda my friend, I was praying for you. I am very happy. Feelings changed in 15 minutes from hopeless to ecstatic. Most would faint during such a sudden shift. How are you holding up? Reply so that we know you are ok. Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Panda112

Thanks mate. Been stalking your profile for a while now. You'll get it soon, hold your ground. Best of luck.



mohsinkhan2006 said:


> My Goodness!!
> Congratulations Panda112 and all the best for the future.
> 
> Hope my turn will also come soon.


----------



## Panda112

Thanks Sharma Ji.

Thank you for taking your time to help me through the journey.


sharma1981 said:


> Congrats !!!


----------



## singhj07

Hi Experts,

I have my ACS skill assessed and it has my work experience listed on it. But I am not claiming any points for my work experience. Will my CO ask for the documentation to support my work experience?

ACS listed my work experience based on a reference letter I provided them but then I find out I have not enough documents to prove my work experience. 

Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## Panda112

Thanks man. Yes, it looks like it. Should've told so earlier. 



aks80 said:


> Congrats champ! Looks like telling oneself to not look at forum or immiaccount is when the grant actually happens


----------



## Panda112

Thanks man.


joy79 said:


> Congrats!!


----------



## Panda112

Thanks my man. You've been a lot of help throughout the journey. Happy dashain to you.


vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


----------



## Panda112

It is secured so that you can't change anything except the form fields.

Official link to download the forms if you've made a mistake:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical

Also, fill the form electronically (I found google chrome to be best at this). After filling everything, print the file as pdf. Scan your signature and enhance it (you can use the photocopy effect of ms word if you like) then save the file as jpg or bmp. Use foxit reader to digitally sign the pdf using your scanned signature. I didn't print and scan and yet it worked for me.




Chelsu said:


> Help Help Help
> 
> When i download from 80 and 1221 form the DIBP site, i find it labelled as 'SECURED', however, there is no need of password to open these files. Will there be any problem?


----------



## pkk0574

Panda112 said:


> Got it just now. Hands trembling.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makp

Hi all,
I have uploaded all the documents and the application stands in Received state since 2 weeks. 
I want 1 clarification. For spouse English ability, I have provided my spouse graduation and post graduation degree with all transcripts, with an additional certificate that says She has completed a course named "English and Communication Skills Course" from the university(same university where she did post graduation)
However, it is still not a letter that specifically states that she has done the post graduation in English medium.
Do I still need this letter from her university? If yes,
is there any set format of this in which the letter will be addressed to DIBP, or I can just ask for a "to whom it may concern" letter.

Kindly advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhj07

makp said:


> Hi all,
> I have uploaded all the documents and the application stands in Received state since 2 weeks.
> I want 1 clarification. For spouse English ability, I have provided my spouse graduation and post graduation degree with all transcripts, with an additional certificate that says She has completed a course named "English and Communication Skills Course" from the university(same university where she did post graduation)
> However, it is still not a letter that specifically states that she has done the post graduation in English medium.
> Do I still need this letter from her university? If yes,
> is there any set format of this in which the letter will be addressed to DIBP, or I can just ask for a "to whom it may concern" letter.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"To whom may it concern" will do.

I have done the same way for my spouse.


----------



## Panda112

Well, if it's an onshore 1 year experience in a related occupation, you most certainly can claim 5 points. Remember: Onshore and related.

Regarding technologist, you can find the job description in three places:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineering_technologist#Nature_of_work

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/2017-08/MSA%20Booklet%20August%202017.pdf


DrSylvie said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got Engineering Technologist from EA. I am working in Telecomm company which is designing HFC networks for Telstra. My job title is Design Engineer. So being an Engineering Technologist, can I claim those precious 5 points for 1 year work experience? I already read Engineering Technologist description but could not figure out. Anyone have any info with this matter. I am at 65 points and with work exprnce 70 points.


----------



## Panda112

Thanks


pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda112

We had a discussion on how to notify the department if our passport changes after grant. This is what my grant pdf says

"You are required to tell us about any changes to your details as soon as possible.
These changes may include your name, passport, contact details, address or family members.
If you do not notify us of your new details, this can have serious consequences for you.

Version Date | 8 February 2017
IMMI Visa Grant Factsheet | 4
You must do this in writing and can use Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of
the Migration Act 1958), which is available at www.border.gov.au/allforms"


----------



## andreyx108b

singhj07 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have my ACS skill assessed and it has my work experience listed on it. But I am not claiming any points for my work experience. Will my CO ask for the documentation to support my work experience?
> 
> ACS listed my work experience based on a reference letter I provided them but then I find out I have not enough documents to prove my work experience.
> 
> Please share your thoughts on this.


No. No one will ask.


----------



## singhj07

andreyx108b said:


> No. No one will ask.


Thank you so much. I have posted this question multiple times as it was left behind and no one answered.

Thanks again.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

joy79 said:


> Hi Maverick and Manpan. I had submitted my spouse's master's degree certificate and transcript (which had medium of English mentioned as English). CO then contacted me for a letter from University which I then submitted and my application is Assessment in Progress state. Should I now go and submit his degree certificate and transcript too even though CO didn't ask for that? Isn't it better I leave out that since co has contacted me for this already?


Is your spouse secondary applicant and not claiming any points ? If so, as the CO contacted specifically for the medium of english certificate, it stands good. However, it would not harm uploading the documents relevant to the case, as it will strengthen your case. Remember, every CO contact for extra documents will add the delay iteratively which can be totally avoided. 

All the best and Cheers.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

TravelWorld said:


> Guys - not sure if this is the right thread but out of curiosity - those who were active along with me before the grant and now have it (Maverick_VJ seems to be the only one left), what are you guys now doing post grant?
> 
> manpan, panda, himadri, Ana and all others?


Congratulations mate and all the best in your endeavors. Yes, I am one of the last men standing and to give company gonnabeexpat along with a handful of others who were not that active but desperately waiting for the mail are in queue.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Panda112 said:


> Looks like it did. By the I believe way, yours is coming up. An employment verification done at the end of July, well, that's something. Hold on tight and the moment will be a big one.
> 
> Best of luck my friend.


Thanks Dudey ! Enjoy the festive mood and relish the moment.


----------



## fugitive_4u

Phil_Laurent said:


> Hi Fugitive,
> 
> I think i am not clear on my question.
> 
> After submitting the visa application, will that link be available before CO contacts us.
> 
> My question is that , if i submit my application can i generate the HAP ID immedietly?


Yes, You can and the link is available..


----------



## shivay23

xavinav said:


> Many Congratulations on your grant ! Could you please let me know where you have seen status daily ? I'm asking about the one you mentioned as 'assessment in progress"



I think you asked this question from me? It was not a reply to my post thats why i didn't recognise...
And Sorry i just saw your another message today I don't frequently login...I am also not able to figure out how i can send private message to you... 
However you need to loginto your immi account to check the status...
If you want to contact me please call @8178655200...

I hope this is what you required...


----------



## sara26

When do the hurricane hit in Adelaide to shower rain of grants?

My timeline
Job code : 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI points : 70
Invited : Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged : Apr 25 ,2017
First CO contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied to CO : June 10, 2017
Visa Grant : Awaiting ...
CO team : Adelaide


----------



## adithya.avrs

rvd said:


> Are you claiming points for spouse if no then why you need to provide educational documents of your wife.
> 
> Even if you are giving I don't think it would cause a problem if CO asks for clarification give a notarized declaration saying that both are same person.
> 
> Don't need to provide educational documents for spouse when spouse points are claimed.
> 
> Think and decide..


Hi,though we are not claiming points for spouse but mentioned educational qualifications and work experience in form 80. In this case could CO ask documents to substantiate what was written in form 80?


----------



## ihmar2002

Hi there. 
Is it good idea to renew passport even though it's valid for 1 more year before lodging visa application? Or is it fine and can be renewed later. Not sure how it affects the PR visa.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JP Mosa

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi there.
> Is it good idea to renew passport even though it's valid for 1 more year before lodging visa application? Or is it fine and can be renewed later. Not sure how it affects the PR visa.
> Thanks in advance.


Its good idea to renew your PP and start process.
One can update DIBP anytime during the visa application process though to avoid extra uploads.

Good luck


----------



## jaguar123

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi,though we are not claiming points for spouse but mentioned educational qualifications and work experience in form 80. In this case could CO ask documents to substantiate what was written in form 80?



Yes CO could ask but not necessary.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

Team Brisbane has cleared more than 90% of Jan'17/Feb'17/Mar'17 and more than 60% of Apr'17/May'17. Keep it up Team Brisbane. Cheers.


----------



## sumitgupta22

myauspr said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> Please advise when can we expect to get the grant date (approx.) as the visa application status shows as "Received". Details are below:
> 
> Nominated Occupation: *Developer Programmer - 261312 (Primary Applicant)
> Software Engineer - 261313 (Dependent)*
> 14-Jul-2017: EOI Submitted/Updated- 70 points=65+5 (partner points)
> 09-Aug-2017: Invitation Received
> 29-Aug-2017: Medical application submission and generated HAP ID
> 01-Sep-2017: Visa fee payment
> 05-Sep-2017: Uploaded all the required and mandatory documents (primary and dependents) *except medical reports*
> 05-Sep-2017: Medical tests done for all family members
> 14-Sep-2017: Medical clearance received for all family members
> 19-Sep-2017: Uploaded medical clearance report (not mandatory but recommended)


I have very similar timeline.. I am expecting by Dec'17-Jan'18. There might be exception .. early visa grant or it is being delayed.


----------



## ShawnC

Immitracker shows decreasing trend in DIBP issuing grant. Any idea of the reasons behind? 

The first 2 weeks of september was rain of grants but not this week. Will it run out of quota for the month?


----------



## FVG

ShawnC said:


> Immitracker shows decreasing trend in DIBP issuing grant. Any idea of the reasons behind?
> 
> The first 2 weeks of september was rain of grants but not this week. Will it run out of quota for the month?


Most probably yes. For them to hit monthly KPI they need moderate grant issuance once they reach the month's target. So i'll be expecting floods of grants again early next month.


----------



## kv7193

ShawnC said:


> Immitracker shows decreasing trend in DIBP issuing grant. Any idea of the reasons behind?
> 
> The first 2 weeks of september was rain of grants but not this week. Will it run out of quota for the month?


I can't believe I am saying this....but try to be patient. Your grant will come. I was exactly the same as you until today. 

Good luck and hope you get your grant soon


----------



## ddrabadia

Panda112 said:


> We had a discussion on how to notify the department if our passport changes after grant. This is what my grant pdf says
> 
> "You are required to tell us about any changes to your details as soon as possible.
> These changes may include your name, passport, contact details, address or family members.
> If you do not notify us of your new details, this can have serious consequences for you.
> 
> Version Date | 8 February 2017
> IMMI Visa Grant Factsheet | 4
> You must do this in writing and can use Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (Section 104 of
> the Migration Act 1958), which is available at www.border.gov.au/allforms"


Thank you for your response,
Do we upload form 1022 on my immiaccount??
Also
My grant arrived today and my new passport as well. Will updating Immigration have an effect on my grant?


----------



## rvd

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi,though we are not claiming points for spouse but mentioned educational qualifications and work experience in form 80. In this case could CO ask documents to substantiate what was written in form 80?


As far as I know CO won't ask for spouse employment documents if spouse points not claimed. Educational documents were asked when degree through English medium is provided as functional English proof. If PTE is provided for functional English then degree certificates also not required.


----------



## rvd

ddrabadia said:


> Thank you for your response,
> Do we upload form 1022 on my immiaccount??
> Also
> My grant arrived today and my new passport as well. Will updating Immigration have an effect on my grant?


Go to update us section in the immi account.. select change of passport details.. select the applicant and update the new passport details. Form will be automatically create and upload you can view it after the submission.

No need to attach the passport after the grant. 

Cheers


----------



## A.Khan

*Remaining 10%*



Shuaib Azhar said:


> Team Brisbane has cleared more than 90% of Jan'17/Feb'17/Mar'17 and more than 60% of Apr'17/May'17. Keep it up Team Brisbane. Cheers.


I am in remaining 10%  of March-17.


----------



## Amar_84

Hi Members, 

I have recently traveled to Norway and wanted to update DIBP. There are 2 options there - Residential Address and Postal. Which one should I update. Also can I give my hotel address as a valid address as I am going to stay in hotel for entire trip.


----------



## bvashisht

Don't feel lonely, I am also in a same boat. Perhaps not in exactly same situation as your but more or less same. Waiting for my grant. Also crossed 7 months waiting for it..

May GOD bless us sooner then later!!!!



Maverick_VJ said:


> Is your spouse secondary applicant and not claiming any points ? If so, as the CO contacted specifically for the medium of english certificate, it stands good. However, it would not harm uploading the documents relevant to the case, as it will strengthen your case. Remember, every CO contact for extra documents will add the delay iteratively which can be totally avoided.
> 
> All the best and Cheers.


----------



## ShawnC

FVG said:


> Most probably yes. For them to hit monthly KPI they need moderate grant issuance once they reach the month's target. So i'll be expecting floods of grants again early next month.


Thanks for the input. I was checking my email every hour since early September and counting the queue number in immitracker daily 

Hahah but i know i'm not the only one who did this.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

*High BP in Health examination*

I had my medical examination done today. I was shocked to see my BP to be 150/70 (Regular should be 120/80). The physician has not advised any extra tests. Can this high BP have an impact on my Visa? 

Has anyone faced this situation and got a grant?


----------



## Amar_84

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I had my medical examination done today. I was shocked to see my BP to be 150/70 (Regular should be 120/80). The physician has not advised any extra tests. Can this high BP have an impact on my Visa?
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation and got a grant?


I don't think BP would be an issue. Medical tests are mostly done to ensure that the applicant does not have an endemic problem such as TB and is generally healthy. 
BP can go up temporarily due to various reasons. It is not entirely a indication of bad health.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

Amar_84 said:


> I don't think BP would be an issue. Medical tests are mostly done to ensure that the applicant does not have an endemic problem such as TB and is generally healthy.
> BP can go up temporarily due to various reasons. It is not entirely a indication of bad health.


Thank you Amar. I have another question, if at all any other medical tests have to be performed, will it be suggested by the physician during the examination? or by the CO after submission of results.


----------



## rvd

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I had my medical examination done today. I was shocked to see my BP to be 150/70 (Regular should be 120/80). The physician has not advised any extra tests. Can this high BP have an impact on my Visa?
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation and got a grant?


Nothing to worry.. BP is not going to jeopardize your visa application... 

If any dangerous spreadable diseases(e.g. HIV) and cancer are consider as threats to Australian communities. For other illness if the cost for 5 years treatment is going above 40K AUD then that will be considered.

Your case is simple, BP can be cured easily by tablets moreover on that particular day you might be in nervous state. 

Your medical will pass without any problem.

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Thank you Amar. I have another question, if at all any other medical tests have to be performed, will it be suggested by the physician during the examination? or by the CO after submission of results.


Hi

Usually Panel clinic just performs the test and uploads it. 1 in 100 cases the doctor MAY (OR may not usually).
Mostly its the CO/Medical reports assessor after upload will ask for additional tests (if any required). Else it just provides Medical clearance 2-3 days after doc upload


----------



## sharma1981

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I had my medical examination done today. I was shocked to see my BP to be 150/70 (Regular should be 120/80). The physician has not advised any extra tests. Can this high BP have an impact on my Visa?
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation and got a grant?


It won't be. Mine was way more abnormal than yours. No issues. All cleared by system


----------



## Amar_84

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Thank you Amar. I have another question, if at all any other medical tests have to be performed, will it be suggested by the physician during the examination? or by the CO after submission of results.



CO. Physicians only submit the reports as they are. They are not authorized to undertake any kind of consultation.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

sharma1981 said:


> It won't be. Mine was way more abnormal than yours. No issues. All cleared by system


Thanks Sharma. That is a relief


----------



## chvarma80

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I had my medical examination done today. I was shocked to see my BP to be 150/70 (Regular should be 120/80). The physician has not advised any extra tests. Can this high BP have an impact on my Visa?
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation and got a grant?


I have faced exact problem and my BP was 170/110, they conducted extra test and everything went well. Don't worry. You can pm me for further details.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddrabadia

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I had my medical examination done today. I was shocked to see my BP to be 150/70 (Regular should be 120/80). The physician has not advised any extra tests. Can this high BP have an impact on my Visa?
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation and got a grant?


Dont worry its not high enough for them to refuse. I had a high BP and Heart Rate but i told the GP that i have white room syndrome.
Which is pretty much anxiety associated with medical examination.
I am a Registered Nurse and ive seen this happen to alot of people. As soon as they are told i am checking ur blood pressure some worry and it goes up. 
Hypertension tension is not diagnosed until ur blood pressure stays high for 3 consecutive months and even then the doc will ask you to take the blood pressure at home and record it daily. This rules out anxiety associated with strangers touching you.
Caffein intake also plays a role


----------



## Kevin22

Does that mean, there won't be any further grants this month, I am really hopeful for this month!!!!!!

When would the shower of grants start again, ????

We still have few days for this month,
So very hopeful!!!!!!


----------



## ihmar2002

A mera agent told me today that now you don't need to update passport renewal after grant. The old one works. 
Basically I asked about expiring passport in a year before submitting visa application. 
Am I missing something?


----------



## sharma1981

ihmar2002 said:


> A mera agent told me today that now you don't need to update passport renewal after grant. The old one works.
> Basically I asked about expiring passport in a year before submitting visa application.
> Am I missing something?


If validity is expiring in next 6 months then get new passport. Apply EOI with old passport details. Its possible to update DIBP with new passport details even after GRANT.


----------



## ihmar2002

sharma1981 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mera agent told me today that now you don't need to update passport renewal after grant. The old one works.
> Basically I asked about expiring passport in a year before submitting visa application.
> Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> If validity is expiring in next 6 months then get new passport. Apply EOI with old passport details. Its possible to update DIBP with new passport details even after GRANT.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Actually it's my son passport which going to expire in next 11 months. 
I was thinking to submit application now and renew passport with normal delivery time and update it before/after the grant. Is it better to renew it first then submit application?


----------



## FVG

ShawnC said:


> FVG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably yes. For them to hit monthly KPI they need moderate grant issuance once they reach the month's target. So i'll be expecting floods of grants again early next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was checking my email every hour since early September and counting the queue number in immitracker daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah but i know i'm not the only one who did this.
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you'regoing through mate. My hopes were high to receive a grant this week since the DG were at aug23 last friday. But as you can see in the immitracker trend, no more DG given to aug applicants since Monday. This means they are reserving the ready decision applications next month to hit their KPI.


----------



## FVG

FVG said:


> ShawnC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FVG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably yes. For them to hit monthly KPI they need moderate grant issuance once they reach the month's target. So i'll be expecting floods of grants again early next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was checking my email every hour since early September and counting the queue number in immitracker daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah but i know i'm not the only one who did this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you'regoing through mate. My hopes were high to receive a grant this week since the DG were at aug23 last friday. But as you can see in the immitracker trend, no more DG given to aug applicants since Monday. This means they are reserving the ready decision applications next month to hit their KPI.
Click to expand...

Except for two applications lodge on aug 21&22 granted on Sep18 which were most probably been assessed last minutes of Friday. Then CO returned back on them Monday. And there goes the last on the list for this month. This is the same for July and Aug applications. This is just me assuming everything! Hahahaha


----------



## FFacs

Paranoid question here: did anyone ever perform Initial Entry but then find their visa cancelled at IED? It drives me nuts that VEVO shows no indicator that the visas have been "secured". I had a quick look at mine when we were in Australia, and it did say onshore. I wish now I'd looked for my whole family. I've got some great pictures of us all at the beach as proof  but with the IED coming up in a few days it scares the bejesus out of me that it might expire. Anyone able to reassure? Is there any way of checking?


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> Paranoid question here: did anyone ever perform Initial Entry but then find their visa cancelled at IED? It drives me nuts that VEVO shows no indicator that the visas have been "secured". I had a quick look at mine when we were in Australia, and it did say onshore. I wish now I'd looked for my whole family. I've got some great pictures of us all at the beach as proof  but with the IED coming up in a few days it scares the bejesus out of me that it might expire. Anyone able to reassure? Is there any way of checking?


What might also help is if someone who hasnt done validation could confirm if the following fields appear for them in VEVO:

Visa description RESIDENT
Visa type Permanent resident


----------



## dfrancis

FVG said:


> Except for two applications lodge on aug 21&22 granted on Sep18 which were most probably been assessed last minutes of Friday. Then CO returned back on them Monday. And there goes the last on the list for this month. This is the same for July and Aug applications. This is just me assuming everything! Hahahaha


So frustrating...how the DIBP or for that matter any government machinery( in any country) works is a million dollar question that has been haunting mankind from times galore...

But I think that uncertainty is a good thing in a way..:laugh:.if it was a straightforward thingi...we would not be interacting on any forum and Immitracker would be non-existent. .

So the only way is to be patient...( I just hope these words don't come back to haunt me later:tape2

I was waiting for the CO contact since I saw two grants for Aug 21st and 22nd( mine was lodged on 26th), but now I have gone ahead and had my medicals( spouse, kid) as well. 

Well the BP was hitting 170/90 ( on the brighter side, this jolt should help me concentrate on health)...Will take Sharma's inputs on this. Hopefully should not be a problem.

My question- Will it slow down the process of the CO picking up my file and then reaching out asking for medicals, since the Hospital mentioned that they are going to update the results in 10 days.?


----------



## Chelsu

Help Help Help,

1. I have not uploaded photo separately but submitted all required docs. Is it mandatory or is it recommended? I thought all photos are there in passport and other docs, so its not necessary.
2. My medical examination shows finalized in health declaration. Do i need to upload something in the medical docs upload section? I heard somewhere here in this forum.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## vikmi2017

Guys I got my grant on 7th Sep with an IED date of 2nd Nov 2017.I also have submitted form 815 for my son. So I have written to Adelaide email id if they can change the IED as my employer has 3 months notice period and I have been given less than 2 months for Initial entry and employer is not ready to release before Dec. But I have not received any reply from DIBP since last 1 week. Please suggest options if I make just a validation trip and come back in 1 day sill this work and I can do 815 formalities later when I make move in Dec or there is any chance will DIBP can extend or waive off IED.






ANZSCO Code: 261311
IELTS- : 24th Sep 2016
ACS : 11-Jan-2017 June 2017
EOI : 5th Feb
Invite: 15th Mar 2017
PCC- 20 Feb 2017
Visa Lodged-3-Apr 2017
Medicals -02-May-2017
Grant-7-Sep-2017


----------



## vikmi2017

FFacs said:


> What might also help is if someone who hasnt done validation could confirm if the following fields appear for them in VEVO:
> 
> Visa description RESIDENT
> Visa type Permanent resident


I have not done validation and this appear same as above for me.


----------



## ngenhit

vikmi2017 said:


> Guys I got my grant on 7th Sep with an IED date of 2nd Nov 2017.I also have submitted form 815 for my son. So I have written to Adelaide email id if they can change the IED as my employer has 3 months notice period and I have been given less than 2 months for Initial entry and employer is not ready to release before Dec. But I have not received any reply from DIBP since last 1 week. Please suggest options if I make just a validation trip and come back in 1 day sill this work and I can do 815 formalities later when I make move in Dec or there is any chance will DIBP can extend or waive off IED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311
> IELTS- : 24th Sep 2016
> ACS : 11-Jan-2017 June 2017
> EOI : 5th Feb
> Invite: 15th Mar 2017
> PCC- 20 Feb 2017
> Visa Lodged-3-Apr 2017
> Medicals -02-May-2017
> Grant-7-Sep-2017





Land here on a holiday trip over a weekend and then get back to your own country.


----------



## aks80

ihmar2002 said:


> A mera agent told me today that now you don't need to update passport renewal after grant. The old one works.
> Basically I asked about expiring passport in a year before submitting visa application.
> Am I missing something?


You absolutely should. In fact, its one of the three circumstances where changes have to be updated as per grant letter. The other two are change in residence and contact email.

After you've made an initial entry, I guess you don't need to.


----------



## aks80

Chelsu said:


> Help Help Help,
> 
> 1. I have not uploaded photo separately but submitted all required docs. Is it mandatory or is it recommended? I thought all photos are there in passport and other docs, so its not necessary.
> 2. My medical examination shows finalized in health declaration. Do i need to upload something in the medical docs upload section? I heard somewhere here in this forum.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


1. Photo not needed.
2. No action needed.


----------



## aks80

FFacs said:


> What might also help is if someone who hasnt done validation could confirm if the following fields appear for them in VEVO:
> 
> Visa description RESIDENT
> Visa type Permanent resident


Theres also a field called location. Maybe that changes to onshore or resident or something. If you haven't made the trip yet, I am guessing it says offshore. Thats what it says for me currently.


----------



## joy79

Thanks for your response.
I have uploaded the degree docs too 


Maverick_VJ said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maverick and Manpan. I had submitted my spouse's master's degree certificate and transcript (which had medium of English mentioned as English). CO then contacted me for a letter from University which I then submitted and my application is Assessment in Progress state. Should I now go and submit his degree certificate and transcript too even though CO didn't ask for that? Isn't it better I leave out that since co has contacted me for this already?
> 
> 
> 
> Is your spouse secondary applicant and not claiming any points ? If so, as the CO contacted specifically for the medium of english certificate, it stands good. However, it would not harm uploading the documents relevant to the case, as it will strengthen your case. Remember, every CO contact for extra documents will add the delay iteratively which can be totally avoided.
> 
> All the best and Cheers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cairnz

How to add additional pages at the end in form 80 ??... I am using Adobe for editing rather than hand written... can i complete the form using adobe and only the additional sheets hand written??


----------



## singhj07

I am currently in Melbourne and planning to go to India in Nov. I am lodging 189 next week.

Will that be a problem? 

Thanks guys


----------



## rocktopus

singhj07 said:


> I am currently in Melbourne and planning to go to India in Nov. I am lodging 189 next week.
> 
> Will that be a problem?
> 
> Thanks guys


This shouldn't be a problem at all, and you don't need to notify anyone if you just go to India for a visit.

If you do go and reside in India however you'll have to specify that in your application I believe.


----------



## singhj07

rocktopus said:


> This shouldn't be a problem at all, and you don't need to notify anyone if you just go to India for a visit.
> 
> If you do go and reside in India however you'll have to specify that in your application I believe.


Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated


----------



## Chelsu

Where did you get medical clearance report from??



myauspr said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> Please advise when can we expect to get the grant date (approx.) as the visa application status shows as "Received". Details are below:
> 
> Nominated Occupation: *Developer Programmer - 261312 (Primary Applicant)
> Software Engineer - 261313 (Dependent)*
> 14-Jul-2017: EOI Submitted/Updated- 70 points=65+5 (partner points)
> 09-Aug-2017: Invitation Received
> 29-Aug-2017: Medical application submission and generated HAP ID
> 01-Sep-2017: Visa fee payment
> 05-Sep-2017: Uploaded all the required and mandatory documents (primary and dependents) *except medical reports*
> 05-Sep-2017: Medical tests done for all family members
> 14-Sep-2017: Medical clearance received for all family members
> 19-Sep-2017: Uploaded medical clearance report (not mandatory but recommended)


----------



## kv7193

Hey guys,

Just want to clarify whether the day you receive the grant is the first day of your PR? i.e the conditions with the previous visa no longer applies? I think that is the case but want to double check, as couldn't find that info in the DIBP website.


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi guys, just a quick question. I have been working in the same company since 2012. I got a promotion in 2014 but I do not have the promotion letter but the change in designation is reflected in my payslips and employment letter. Is the promotion letter mandatory during visa document submission? I have got positive ACS assessment with my current designation


----------



## american_desi

Hi All-

I have applied for Visa 189 and currently submitting all the necessary documents. I have the below questions. Can someone please help?

1) Does all the documents we upload (example matriculation certificate/Passport) have to be notarized(certified)?
2) where does one find Form 80 and Form 1221? When i click on the necessary documents, i don't see this in the list online. Will this appear once i submit all the basic documents?

Appreciate quick response as i am holding off on adding documents as my matriculation certificate & Spouse's new passport is not notarized. Her ACS was done with older passport.


----------



## american_desi

Hi All-

I have applied for Visa 189 and currently submitting all the necessary documents. I have the below questions. Can someone please help?

1) Does all the documents we upload (example matriculation certificate/Passport) have to be notarized(certified)?
2) where does one find Form 80 and Form 1221? When i click on the necessary documents, i don't see this in the list online. Will this appear once i submit all the basic documents?
3) What do you attach for this "Health, Evidence of". When i try to attach documents, i see option for Form 815, Health waiver/Letter from doctor/hospital"

I have already completed my medicals and have the emedical letter

Appreciate quick response as i am holding off on adding documents as my matriculation certificate & Spouse's new passport is not notarized. Her ACS was done with older passport.


----------



## Panda112

1- Nope, upload scan of original, no need to notarize. Notarize only if you're scanning a copy OR if the original is monochorme (looks like a Bland and white copy. Original is good.
2- You can find all forms here https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical
The correct section to upload them would be forms under attach documents. Form 80 is also listed under character assessment. I like to refer to the videos on submitting docs and uploading forms below:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g/videos



american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have applied for Visa 189 and currently submitting all the necessary documents. I have the below questions. Can someone please help?
> 
> 1) Does all the documents we upload (example matriculation certificate/Passport) have to be notarized(certified)?
> 2) where does one find Form 80 and Form 1221? When i click on the necessary documents, i don't see this in the list online. Will this appear once i submit all the basic documents?
> 
> Appreciate quick response as i am holding off on adding documents as my matriculation certificate & Spouse's new passport is not notarized. Her ACS was done with older passport.


----------



## cpham

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have applied for Visa 189 and currently submitting all the necessary documents. I have the below questions. Can someone please help?
> 
> 1) Does all the documents we upload (example matriculation certificate/Passport) have to be notarized(certified)?
> 2) where does one find Form 80 and Form 1221? When i click on the necessary documents, i don't see this in the list online. Will this appear once i submit all the basic documents?
> 3) What do you attach for this "Health, Evidence of". When i try to attach documents, i see option for Form 815, Health waiver/Letter from doctor/hospital"
> 
> I have already completed my medicals and have the emedical letter
> 
> Appreciate quick response as i am holding off on adding documents as my matriculation certificate & Spouse's new passport is not notarized. Her ACS was done with older passport.


Refer below links also:


Applicant documents

Attach documents to an online application


----------



## american_desi

Panda112 said:


> 1- Nope, upload scan of original, no need to notarize. Notarize only if you're scanning a copy OR if the original is monochorme (looks like a Bland and white copy. Original is good.
> 2- You can find all forms here https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical
> The correct section to upload them would be forms under attach documents. Form 80 is also listed under character assessment. I like to refer to the videos on submitting docs and uploading forms below:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g/videos


Thank you panda. I will check out the video. Can you please answer the below 3 as well?

3) What do you attach for this "Health, Evidence of". When i try to attach documents, i see option for Form 815, Health waiver/Letter from doctor/hospital"
4) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of: Under what document does employment reference letter go? Employement contract or Work reference. Under what document would Statutory declaration go?
5) Birth certificate. I dont have my name on Indian birth certificate(which is common). Hence i plan to use my matriculation marks sheet. What would be the document type? I dont see anything such as matriculation marks sheet.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## shalinjames

The grant trend seems to be slower this week overall compared to previous weeks.. 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## cpham

american_desi said:


> Thank you panda. I will check out the video. Can you please answer the below 2 as well?
> 
> 3) What do you attach for this "Health, Evidence of". When i try to attach documents, i see option for Form 815, Health waiver/Letter from doctor/hospital"
> 4) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of: Under what document does employment reference letter go? Employement contract or Work reference. Under what document would Statutory declaration go?
> 
> Appreciate your help!


3) None, Medicals will be directly sent by the lab.
4) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of (doc type : work reference) . Is Statutory declaration for work experience, then under same section.

Also read , above links sent by me.


----------



## american_desi

cpham said:


> 3) None, Medicals will be directly sent by the lab.
> 4) Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of (doc type : work reference) . Is Statutory declaration for work experience, then under same section.
> 
> Also read , above links sent by me.


Thanks mate. I have referenced those links on Australia Immi website, but i am asking here to get opinion from veterans on the forum, specially because once you upload you can't edit/remove the docs.

For example, i am not able to find answer for the below:

5) Birth certificate. I dont have my name on Indian birth certificate(which is common). Hence i plan to use my matriculation marks sheet. What would be the document type? I dont see anything such as matriculation marks sheet.


----------



## ddrabadia

How long does it take if you update immigration via the immiaccount about a change in passport details??. I have a new passport but the grant is attached to the old cancelled one


----------



## american_desi

Can anyone please help?

What would be the document type if i am using matriculation marks sheet in lieu of Birth certificate? 

5) Birth certificate. I dont have my name on Indian birth certificate(which is common). Hence i plan to use my matriculation marks sheet. What would be the document type? I dont see anything such as matriculation marks sheet.


----------



## cpham

american_desi said:


> Thanks mate. I have referenced those links on Australia Immi website, but i am asking here to get opinion from veterans on the forum, specially because once you upload you can't edit/remove the docs.
> 
> For example, i am not able to find answer for the below:
> 
> 5) Birth certificate. I dont have my name on Indian birth certificate(which is common). Hence i plan to use my matriculation marks sheet. What would be the document type? I dont see anything such as matriculation marks sheet.


5) Looks like some of the content of DIBP website has changed, I didn't upload my birth certificate. Gave passport and Pan card as proof of identity. Identity documents section states one of these will do:

identification pages of an identification document issued by the government

which category to select is dependent on why you are providing that document. If you open the individual links in the Applicant documents , they tell you what to upload against each requirement.


----------



## jaguar123

shalinjames said:


> The grant trend seems to be slower this week overall compared to previous weeks..
> 
> Best is yet to come!


I expect flood of grants to be soon:boom:


----------



## sunilgovindan

american_desi said:


> Thanks mate. I have referenced those links on Australia Immi website, but i am asking here to get opinion from veterans on the forum, specially because once you upload you can't edit/remove the docs.
> 
> For example, i am not able to find answer for the below:
> 
> 5) Birth certificate. I dont have my name on Indian birth certificate(which is common). Hence i plan to use my matriculation marks sheet. What would be the document type? I dont see anything such as matriculation marks sheet.


Does the documents upload portal specifically ask 
*"Birth Certificate"* or does it say
*"Birth or Age, Evidence of"*

I saw in one of the videos on YT that the second one is what is asked. Has the format/requirement changed now ?


----------



## american_desi

sunilgovindan said:


> Does the documents upload portal specifically ask
> *"Birth Certificate"* or does it say
> *"Birth or Age, Evidence of"*
> 
> I saw in one of the videos on YT that the second one is what is asked. Has the format/requirement changed now ?


It asks "Birth or Age, Evidence of"

But then when you click attach, there is a drop down on the type of document. There is no document type of "secondary education certificate/matriculation education certificate"

I ended up selecting the document type "Other" and provided details of "Other" as "Matriculation Certificate"


----------



## shekharsince1986

Does Points matter in visa applications or they are just for invitations? I have 70 points and going to file my visa next week.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

shekharsince1986 said:


> Does Points matter in visa applications or they are just for invitations? I have 70 points and going to file my visa next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


The points do not matter once you are invited. The documents and complexity of case matter for early arrival of Visa.


----------



## satish5b8

shekharsince1986 said:


> Does Points matter in visa applications or they are just for invitations? I have 70 points and going to file my visa next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


No. Quality of the documentation matters.


----------



## shekharsince1986

satish5b8 said:


> No. Quality of the documentation matters.


Thats a bummer. Thanks for quick reply. Now i need money and PCC. 

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Punk

*Granted*

Hi,

I hope everyone will be in the best of health and spirits. While compiling my below mentioned timeline I was totally blank yet I tried to give maximum details so that it can be helpful for someone as I also gained deep insight from every reply of this thread. 
I am still having no idea what to mention further but *Insha Allah, now I am going to Australia*.


ANZSCO 263312 submitted to EA (Fast Track): *03/01/2017*
EA +ve assessment:* 09/02/2017* (_Response delayed a bit due to new year holidays_)
PTE: *23/02/2017*
EOI Lodged: *03/03/2017* (_189, 60, Offshore_)
Invite: *15/03/2017*
PCC received: *29/03/2017*
Lodged: *11/05/2017* (_Added these documents of mine and spouse: Form 80, Form 1221, Educational mark sheets, Educational degrees, PCC, Tax returns, Payslips, Birth certificate, Polio vaccination certificate, Bank statements, Health insurance records, Passport, Resume, Appreciation certificates, Marriage certificate, Relationship proof with spouse [included Communications History:Facebook Chat, Text Messages, WhatsApp Messages, WhatsApp Audio Calls logs, WhatsApp Video Callslogs, Imo Audio Messages logs, Phone Calls logs, Email Conversations. Social Context: Facebook Posts. Photographs: Photographs with Colleagues/Friends, Family/Relatives and Travel]. In addition to this I added my these docs: Experience letters & reference letters with job descriptions, Work permits, EA assessment, PTE result card, Receipts of Sending PTE Score Report to DIBP_)
Medicals: *29/05/2017*
Direct Grant: *19/09/2017* (_status changed from received to finalised [no CO contact or immi commenc email] by Brisbane team_)


----------



## surerereddy

*Password protected docs and digital signature*

Hi Memnbers..
I have queries on documents to be uploaded.
1. Tax documents are digitally signed and password protected pdfs. If we remove the password signature is becoming unverified. So we should take color print and upload color scan or send password removed document?

2. Bank statements has 100's records..so do we need highlight the salary deposit in pdf or take the color print highlight it and then do color scan again? Or upload without highlighting?

Please suggest.


----------



## sharma1981

surerereddy said:


> Hi Memnbers..
> I have queries on documents to be uploaded.
> 1. Tax documents are digitally signed and password protected pdfs. If we remove the password signature is becoming unverified. So we should take color print and upload color scan or send password removed document?
> 
> 2. Bank statements has 100's records..so do we need highlight the salary deposit in pdf or take the color print highlight it and then do color scan again? Or upload without highlighting?
> 
> Please suggest.


1. No problems. Mine was showing unverified and it didn't create any issues with CO. There are some tricks to get rid of that message as well. Google it. Don't submit with password protected.
2. Highlight and share. I did the same. No issues encountered.


----------



## manpan18

american_desi said:


> It asks "Birth or Age, Evidence of"
> 
> But then when you click attach, there is a drop down on the type of document. There is no document type of "secondary education certificate/matriculation education certificate"
> 
> I ended up selecting the document type "Other" and provided details of "Other" as "Matriculation Certificate"


You did the right thing.


----------



## surerereddy

*Thank you.*

Thank you!


sharma1981 said:


> 1. No problems. Mine was showing unverified and it didn't create any issues with CO. There are some tricks to get rid of that message as well. Google it. Don't submit with password protected.
> 2. Highlight and share. I did the same. No issues encountered.


----------



## jaguar123

surerereddy said:


> Hi Memnbers..
> I have queries on documents to be uploaded.
> 1. Tax documents are digitally signed and password protected pdfs. If we remove the password signature is becoming unverified. So we should take color print and upload color scan or send password removed document?
> 
> 2. Bank statements has 100's records..so do we need highlight the salary deposit in pdf or take the color print highlight it and then do color scan again? Or upload without highlighting?
> 
> Please suggest.


Use software online to remove password.

Directly pdf can be highlighted through highlighter or you can do it manually and than scan it.


----------



## jaguar123

Casual Punk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope everyone will be in the best of health and spirits. While compiling my below mentioned timeline I was totally blank yet I tried to give maximum details so that it can be helpful for someone as I also gained deep insight from every reply of this thread.
> I am still having no idea what to mention further but *Insha Allah, now I am going to Australia*.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 submitted to EA (Fast Track): *03/01/2017*
> EA +ve assessment:* 09/02/2017* (_Response delayed a bit due to new year holidays_)
> PTE: *23/02/2017*
> EOI Lodged: *03/03/2017* (_189, 60, Offshore_)
> Invite: *15/03/2017*
> PCC received: *29/03/2017*
> Lodged: *11/05/2017* (_Added these documents of mine and spouse: Form 80, Form 1221, Educational mark sheets, Educational degrees, PCC, Tax returns, Payslips, Birth certificate, Polio vaccination certificate, Bank statements, Health insurance records, Passport, Resume, Appreciation certificates, Marriage certificate, Relationship proof with spouse [included Communications History:Facebook Chat, Text Messages, WhatsApp Messages, WhatsApp Audio Calls logs, WhatsApp Video Callslogs, Imo Audio Messages logs, Phone Calls logs, Email Conversations. Social Context: Facebook Posts. Photographs: Photographs with Colleagues/Friends, Family/Relatives and Travel]. In addition to this I added my these docs: Experience letters & reference letters with job descriptions, Work permits, EA assessment, PTE result card, Receipts of Sending PTE Score Report to DIBP_)
> Medicals: *29/05/2017*
> Direct Grant: *19/09/2017* (_status changed from received to finalised [no CO contact or immi commenc email] by Brisbane team_)


Congrats Dear And Wish you a good luck for your future


----------



## jaguar123

Casual Punk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope everyone will be in the best of health and spirits. While compiling my below mentioned timeline I was totally blank yet I tried to give maximum details so that it can be helpful for someone as I also gained deep insight from every reply of this thread.
> I am still having no idea what to mention further but *Insha Allah, now I am going to Australia*.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 submitted to EA (Fast Track): *03/01/2017*
> EA +ve assessment:* 09/02/2017* (_Response delayed a bit due to new year holidays_)
> PTE: *23/02/2017*
> EOI Lodged: *03/03/2017* (_189, 60, Offshore_)
> Invite: *15/03/2017*
> PCC received: *29/03/2017*
> Lodged: *11/05/2017* (_Added these documents of mine and spouse: Form 80, Form 1221, Educational mark sheets, Educational degrees, PCC, Tax returns, Payslips, Birth certificate, Polio vaccination certificate, Bank statements, Health insurance records, Passport, Resume, Appreciation certificates, Marriage certificate, Relationship proof with spouse [included Communications History:Facebook Chat, Text Messages, WhatsApp Messages, WhatsApp Audio Calls logs, WhatsApp Video Callslogs, Imo Audio Messages logs, Phone Calls logs, Email Conversations. Social Context: Facebook Posts. Photographs: Photographs with Colleagues/Friends, Family/Relatives and Travel]. In addition to this I added my these docs: Experience letters & reference letters with job descriptions, Work permits, EA assessment, PTE result card, Receipts of Sending PTE Score Report to DIBP_)
> Medicals: *29/05/2017*
> Direct Grant: *19/09/2017* (_status changed from received to finalised [no CO contact or immi commenc email] by Brisbane team_)


Congrats Dear And Wish you a good luck for your future


----------



## FFacs

aks80 said:


> Theres also a field called location. Maybe that changes to onshore or resident or something. If you haven't made the trip yet, I am guessing it says offshore. Thats what it says for me currently.


Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately that changes depending on where you are. It says ONSHORE when you are in Aus, and OFFSHORE when not. I checked on Vevo for my visa, but not for family. Like I say, it's just paranoia, but wish there was a field that said "Initial Entry complete" or similar.


----------



## Jacobann

Hi All,

Glad to inform this. Received 189 visa grant on 21 Sept 2017
This long wait of 1 year was killing but then again one day is your's to celebrate your grant for sure.

Applied : 22 Oct 2016
Co contact 1 : 1 Nov 2016
CO contact 2 : 8 Dec 2016
Follow up email : 10 April 2017
Standard reply : 26 May 2017
Employment Verification Previous company : 19 Sept 2017
Haven't enquired about current job verification , i reckon they must have done it. 
Grant : 21 Sept 2017
IED : March 2018

Thanking Lord Almighty and all of you for the constant support through this forum. You guys have given me the hope to patiently wait and it happened.
Thank God! Finally the wait is over.
"Not on our merits, but on his grace"


----------



## singhj07

Jacobann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform this. Received 189 visa grant on 21 Sept 2017
> This long wait of 1 year was killing but then again one day is your's to celebrate your grant for sure.
> 
> Applied : 22 Oct 2016
> Co contact 1 : 1 Nov 2016
> CO contact 2 : 8 Dec 2016
> Follow up email : 10 April 2017
> Standard reply : 26 May 2017
> Employment Verification Previous company : 19 Sept 2017
> Haven't enquired about current job verification , i reckon they must have done it.
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : March 2018
> 
> Thanking Lord Almighty and all of you for the constant support through this forum. You guys have given me the hope to patiently wait and it happened.
> Thank God! Finally the wait is over.
> "Not on our merits, but on his grace"


Congrats


----------



## singhj07

jaguar123 said:


> Casual Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I hope everyone will be in the best of health and spirits. While compiling my below mentioned timeline I was totally blank yet I tried to give maximum details so that it can be helpful for someone as I also gained deep insight from every reply of this thread.
> I am still having no idea what to mention further but *Insha Allah, now I am going to Australia*.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 submitted to EA (Fast Track): *03/01/2017*
> EA +ve assessment:* 09/02/2017* (_Response delayed a bit due to new year holidays_)
> PTE: *23/02/2017*
> EOI Lodged: *03/03/2017* (_189, 60, Offshore_)
> Invite: *15/03/2017*
> PCC received: *29/03/2017*
> Lodged: *11/05/2017* (_Added these documents of mine and spouse: Form 80, Form 1221, Educational mark sheets, Educational degrees, PCC, Tax returns, Payslips, Birth certificate, Polio vaccination certificate, Bank statements, Health insurance records, Passport, Resume, Appreciation certificates, Marriage certificate, Relationship proof with spouse [included Communications History:Facebook Chat, Text Messages, WhatsApp Messages, WhatsApp Audio Calls logs, WhatsApp Video Callslogs, Imo Audio Messages logs, Phone Calls logs, Email Conversations. Social Context: Facebook Posts. Photographs: Photographs with Colleagues/Friends, Family/Relatives and Travel]. In addition to this I added my these docs: Experience letters & reference letters with job descriptions, Work permits, EA assessment, PTE result card, Receipts of Sending PTE Score Report to DIBP_)
> Medicals: *29/05/2017*
> Direct Grant: *19/09/2017* (_status changed from received to finalised [no CO contact or immi commenc email] by Brisbane team_)
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Dear And Wish you a good luck for your future
Click to expand...

Well done, you left them with no doubt. Congrats


----------



## aks80

ddrabadia said:


> How long does it take if you update immigration via the immiaccount about a change in passport details??. I have a new passport but the grant is attached to the old cancelled one


I remember a post earlier that said that the passport details get updated in Vevo. You should check there. To the best of my knowledge, a new grant letter will not be issued.


----------



## aks80

FFacs said:


> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately that changes depending on where you are. It says ONSHORE when you are in Aus, and OFFSHORE when not. I checked on Vevo for my visa, but not for family. Like I say, it's just paranoia, but wish there was a field that said "Initial Entry complete" or similar.


Oh great. Another thing for me to be paranoid about.


----------



## satish5b8

aks80 said:


> I remember a post earlier that said that the passport details get updated in Vevo. You should check there. To the best of my knowledge, a new grant letter will not be issued.


Yes, No new grant letter will be issued. After you update passport details in "Update us" link in immiaccount then grant letter will be linked to your new passport , you can check the same in VEVO.


----------



## singhj07

Could I make one PDF file of three pages for my degree. It has transcripts, certificate and completion letter.


----------



## sharma1981

singhj07 said:


> Could I make one PDF file of three pages for my degree. It has transcripts, certificate and completion letter.


Try this

1. one pdf for degree (upload under degree)
2. one pdf for transcripts and degree (upload under transcripts section)


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Guys any idea why agents keep saying better to wait for CO contact to do the Medicals and PCC after application submit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Guys any idea why agents keep saying better to wait for CO contact to do the Medicals and PCC after application submit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because they can't submit those now post VISA lodge. Best option was to get these done before VISA lodge (which almost all agents seems to do, dont know why. Old school may be)

Many people in this forum has told that they couldn't find a way to submit these post VISA lodge and had to wait for CO


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

sharma1981 said:


> Because they can't submit those now post VISA lodge. Best option was to get these done before VISA lodge (which almost all agents seems to do, dont know why. Old school may be)
> 
> Many people in this forum has told that they couldn't find a way to submit these post VISA lodge and had to wait for CO



Sorry i couldn’t get you on the part where we cant submit? Do you mean we cannot submit the application with medicals and PCC now days or can?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Guys any idea why agents keep saying better to wait for CO contact to do the Medicals and PCC after application submit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
They do so to have extended Initial Entry Date(IED) as it depends on PCC and Medicals (whichever first)


----------



## sharma1981

yousufkhan said:


> -
> They do so to have extended Initial Entry Date(IED) as it depends on PCC and Medicals (whichever first)


Yes that's one fact. But why not upload these upfront when they know that CO anyway will look at those without miss. 
This was a OK way till last year when processing was happening fast but in today times its best to upload these upfront to have better processing speed


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

sharma1981 said:


> Yes that's one fact. But why not upload these upfront when they know that CO anyway will look at those without miss.
> 
> This was a OK way till last year when processing was happening fast but in today times its best to upload these upfront to have better processing speed



Thanks my friend, just to clarify can do the medical and upload the PCC before submit now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks my friend, just to clarify can do the medical and upload the PCC before submit now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my India PCC done before lodging. Medicals immediately after lodging should be fine as you usually have 7 to 10 days before CO contact - not a hard and fast rule, but there is definitely some gap between lodging and your application being picked up by a CO. 

I was hoping to not get CO contact, but unfortunately I didn't plan very well and my US PCC got delivered only after CO contact asking for it.


----------



## sharma1981

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Thanks my friend, just to clarify can do the medical and upload the PCC before submit now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get PCC atleast 15-20 days before the expected (or guessed) invite date. Book medicals immediately after getting invite and during VISA lodge answer yes for medicals done section by mentioning your HAP ID in details. This is best approach


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

sharma1981 said:


> Get PCC atleast 15-20 days before the expected (or guessed) invite date. Book medicals immediately after getting invite and during VISA lodge answer yes for medicals done section by mentioning your HAP ID in details. This is best approach



Ok, So we can book medicals and will get HAP ID’s before we apply yes? Im confused on that do we have to lodge the application to get medical appointments and HAP id’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Mahesh Vandote said:


> Ok, So we can book medicals and will get HAP ID’s before we apply yes? Im confused on that do we have to lodge the application to get medical appointments and HAP id’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can create immiaccount-health declarations any time and create HAP-ID, But you need to use same account while lodging the VISA after getting invite, Those details will be merged automatically.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

chvarma80 said:


> You can create immiaccount-health declarations any time and create HAP-ID, But you need to use same account while lodging the VISA after getting invite, Those details will be merged automatically.



Ok in a senario where if we get a invite can we then get HAP ID before we lodge with that invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy_Season

6 months since lodgement

Congratulation to those who got their grants recently. Wheel started moving since September.

Hi Seniors,

I need your advice on when can I expect grant. Its been six months since visa lodgement.

Occupation Code:261313
visa Lodge: 20 Mar 2017
Ist Co Contact: 28 Apr 2017- Asking for PCC , Form 80, 1221
2nd CO Contact : 22 Aug 2017-Asking for form 815, Responded to CO contact on 28-Aug 2017

and now application is back in Assessment in progress. Most of the people lodged in Mar have got their grant in September and am still waiting.


----------



## yousufkhan

sharma1981 said:


> Yes that's one fact. But why not upload these upfront when they know that CO anyway will look at those without miss.
> This was a OK way till last year when processing was happening fast but in today times its best to upload these upfront to have better processing speed


-
I agree with you on that. But what I mentioned is agent's perspective on delaying medicals


----------



## karan_y25

Hi Rainy

I have also signed form 815 and waiting.

Process time has decreased significantly since September but even I am not sure how much time it takes post since form 815 as you have six months since lodgement.

Other forum members may have some logical guess.


Thanks




Rainy_Season said:


> 6 months since lodgement
> 
> Congratulation to those who got their grants recently. Wheel started moving since September.
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on when can I expect grant. Its been six months since visa lodgement.
> 
> Occupation Code:261313
> visa Lodge: 20 Mar 2017
> Ist Co Contact: 28 Apr 2017- Asking for PCC , Form 80, 1221
> 2nd CO Contact : 22 Aug 2017-Asking for form 815, Responded to CO contact on 28-Aug 2017
> 
> and now application is back in Assessment in progress. Most of the people lodged in Mar have got their grant in September and am still waiting.


----------



## sharma1981

Rainy_Season said:


> 6 months since lodgement
> 
> Congratulation to those who got their grants recently. Wheel started moving since September.
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on when can I expect grant. Its been six months since visa lodgement.
> 
> Occupation Code:261313
> visa Lodge: 20 Mar 2017
> Ist Co Contact: 28 Apr 2017- Asking for PCC , Form 80, 1221
> 2nd CO Contact : 22 Aug 2017-Asking for form 815, Responded to CO contact on 28-Aug 2017
> 
> and now application is back in Assessment in progress. Most of the people lodged in Mar have got their grant in September and am still waiting.


This entirely depends on CO time to revisit your application. 
All you can do now is wait patiently. Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## Rainy_Season

Thanks Karan for sharing your views. Much appreciated!!



karan_y25 said:


> Hi Rainy
> 
> I have also signed form 815 and waiting.
> 
> Process time has decreased significantly since September but even I am not sure how much time it takes post since form 815 as you have six months since lodgement.
> 
> Other forum members may have some logical guess.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rainy_Season

Hi Sharma,

Thanks for sharing your views. Yes, the only option is to wait patiently.

I just wanted to know how much time Co can take to revisit application in a case. My guess was 28 days but its more than 28 days since submitting 815 form.




sharma1981 said:


> This entirely depends on CO time to revisit your application.
> All you can do now is wait patiently. Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## sharma1981

Rainy_Season said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your views. Yes, the only option is to wait patiently.
> 
> I just wanted to know how much time Co can take to revisit application in a case. My guess was 28 days but its more than 28 days since submitting 815 form.


No one can answer this.

Its possible that CO hasnt seen your case again. At the same time, its EQUALLY possible that he is satisfied with all the documentation and your application is just waiting to be picked up by GRANT process.


----------



## Rainy_Season

Hi Sharma,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Much appreciated!!






sharma1981 said:


> No one can answer this.
> 
> Its possible that CO hasnt seen your case again. At the same time, its EQUALLY possible that he is satisfied with all the documentation and your application is just waiting to be picked up by GRANT process.


----------



## thomas.pranoy

Hi, guys, congratulations to everyone who got their grant, best of luck for your future endeavors.

My agent lodged visa on 1st sep and medicals were done on 2nd, PCC on 4th and everything has been uploaded.

The name on my passport is in this format:- 

FirstName LastName FamilyName 

but in all other documents, it is:- 

FirstName LastName.

First question) Would CO would have an issue with this? My agent suggested it should not be a problem, but keep a newspaper advertisement just in case. What are your thoughts? anyone who faced similar thing?

Second question) What can be the realistic date for the grant letter ? I know it's an estimate, but it will help to sort out few things if anyone can shed some light based on current trends?


----------



## az1610

sharma1981 said:


> No one can answer this.
> 
> Its possible that CO hasnt seen your case again. At the same time, its EQUALLY possible that he is satisfied with all the documentation and your application is just waiting to be picked up by GRANT process.


can you elaborate what do you mean by grant process?
is it possible that even if everything is sorted out (documentation) yet grant is issued after considerable time?


----------



## az1610

recently a lot of march,april,may applicants have received grants

one few june grants reported..why??
even number of grants of july and august are greater than of june


----------



## sharma1981

az1610 said:


> can you elaborate what do you mean by grant process?
> is it possible that even if everything is sorted out (documentation) yet grant is issued after considerable time?


read that as "due for grant".

Cant answer next question as its purely based on pending applications


----------



## sharma1981

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi, guys, congratulations to everyone who got their grant, best of luck for your future endeavors.
> 
> My agent lodged visa on 1st sep and medicals were done on 2nd, PCC on 4th and everything has been uploaded.
> 
> The name on my passport is in this format:-
> 
> FirstName LastName FamilyName
> 
> but in all other documents, it is:-
> 
> FirstName LastName.
> 
> First question) Would CO would have an issue with this? My agent suggested it should not be a problem, but keep a newspaper advertisement just in case. What are your thoughts? anyone who faced similar thing?
> 
> Second question) What can be the realistic date for the grant letter ? I know it's an estimate, but it will help to sort out few things if anyone can shed some light based on current trends?


i had similar case.

just created an affidavit and all went OK !!!!


----------



## thomas.pranoy

sharma1981 said:


> i had similar case.
> 
> just created an affidavit and all went OK !!!!



Thanks for the reply. 

Did Co asked for the affidavit or you front uploaded it anyway?

Also, any idea for timelines of grant?


----------



## sharma1981

thomas.pranoy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Did Co asked for the affidavit or you front uploaded it anyway?
> 
> Also, any idea for timelines of grant?


I had NO CO contact.

Uploaded everything upfront. Why wait for someone to ask when you are too much doubtful. Can't comment on the grant duration.


----------



## jithooos

az1610 said:


> recently a lot of march,april,may applicants have received grants
> 
> 
> 
> one few june grants reported..why??
> 
> even number of grants of july and august are greater than of june




June has relatively less Number of applicants. They have cleared majority of the back logs now. So it will be a gradual process from now on. Say around 5-10 grants a day ( as per immitracker). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

Many of the April applicants are still waiting too !!!!Including me...


----------



## satish5b8

My Name is Sathish Samayam

My passport and all other work experience docs(Payslips, PF Statement) having the name as FirstName LastName(Sathish Samayam).

But My educational docs are FirstName LastName(Sathish S). Here LastName means surname is only having FirstLetter.

So does it have any problem?. I have lodged visa on Sep 7th and frontloaded all docs.


Do I need to submit any affidavit for it?.


----------



## karan_y25

The process is somewhat arbitrary. On one hand you will find people waiting for 8-9 months and on the other hand people getting grant within 2 months.

All I can say is luck play a very big role along with other factors.

This is the major reason of anxiety among people waiting since long for grant.




jithooos said:


> June has relatively less Number of applicants. They have cleared majority of the back logs now. So it will be a gradual process from now on. Say around 5-10 grants a day ( as per immitracker).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

satish5b8 said:


> My Name is Sathish Samayam
> 
> My passport and all other work experience docs(Payslips, PF Statement) having the name as FirstName LastName(Sathish Samayam).
> 
> But My educational docs are FirstName LastName(Sathish S). Here LastName means surname is only having FirstLetter.
> 
> So does it have any problem?. I have lodged visa on Sep 7th and frontloaded all docs.
> 
> 
> Do I need to submit any affidavit for it?.




Lot of people had this issue including me. Many have got their grant with out an affidavit. However it’s advisable to upload an affidavit considering the fact that it may avoid a CO contact, thus placing you in the queue for a direct grant. Choice is yours !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

jithooos said:


> Lot of people had this issue including me. Many have got their grant with out an affidavit. However it’s advisable to upload an affidavit considering the fact that it may avoid a CO contact, thus placing you in the queue for a direct grant. Choice is yours !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. If I want to upload affidavit, In which section, I need to upload this doc.


----------



## chvarma80

*hi*



Mahesh Vandote said:


> Ok in a senario where if we get a invite can we then get HAP ID before we lodge with that invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, But my guess is we can get HAP-ID and complete the medicals before lodging the application and after got the invitation.


----------



## jithooos

satish5b8 said:


> Thank you. If I want to upload affidavit, In which section, I need to upload this doc.




I don’t remember exactly. But I blv ther is a section names “ evidence of name change”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie_here

satish5b8 said:


> My Name is Sathish Samayam
> 
> My passport and all other work experience docs(Payslips, PF Statement) having the name as FirstName LastName(Sathish Samayam).
> 
> But My educational docs are FirstName LastName(Sathish S). Here LastName means surname is only having FirstLetter.
> 
> So does it have any problem?. I have lodged visa on Sep 7th and frontloaded all docs.
> 
> 
> Do I need to submit any affidavit for it?.



Hi Sathish,

Even I had the same thing. I just added these names in the application in "Other names / spellings" and specified them in Form 80 also.

As per my agent, I filled my name in your case "Sathish S" in the application under 

*Other names / spellings*

_Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
_
*Yes*

Family name: Sathish S
Given names: Sathish S
Reason for name change: Other
Give details: Other spellings of Name

I added these details in Form 80 also.

CO did not ask for any other details, in my case.

All the Best.


----------



## amermardini

Hello guys,
I have been trying to find information about validity of passport to enter Australia but I couldn't reach a clear answer.
My date of first entry is : 27-Mar-2018, however, my passport expires on 26-June-2018.
I'm planning to make my entry on February 2018 ( 4 months validity in my passport ). is this fine or I have to renew my passport before that ?
Appreciating your answers


----------



## sharma1981

amermardini said:


> Hello guys,
> I have been trying to find information about validity of passport to enter Australia but I couldn't reach a clear answer.
> My date of first entry is : 27-Mar-2018, however, my passport expires on 26-June-2018.
> I'm planning to make my entry on February 2018 ( 4 months validity in my passport ). is this fine or I have to renew my passport before that ?
> Appreciating your answers


There is plenty of time for you to renew. why you want to get into complexities of waiting till feb 2018? Act now and get tension free


----------



## amermardini

sharma1981 said:


> There is plenty of time for you to renew. why you want to get into complexities of waiting till feb 2018? Act now and get tension free


Thanks for your reply, the thing is to renew the passport it must have 6 months or less validity. in my case this will be in January 2018, the process might take more than one month for renewal (Syrian Passport). that might affect my travel plans in February


----------



## sharma1981

amermardini said:


> Thanks for your reply, the thing is to renew the passport it must have 6 months or less validity. in my case this will be in January 2018, the process might take more than one month for renewal (Syrian Passport). that might affect my travel plans in February


I think best thing will be to put this case in front of DIBP and get a confirmation that you can travel will passport validity less than 6 months or not? If they allow, then no issues.


----------



## FFacs

karan_y25 said:


> The process is somewhat arbitrary. On one hand you will find people waiting for 8-9 months and on the other hand people getting grant within 2 months.
> 
> All I can say is luck play a very big role along with other factors.
> 
> This is the major reason of anxiety among people waiting since long for grant.


It wouldn't surprise me if the system randomly indicated applications for extra verification; much as the metal detector at the airport randomly singles-out bags for inspection.


----------



## grsr

*Passport validity*



amermardini said:


> Thanks for your reply, the thing is to renew the passport it must have 6 months or less validity. in my case this will be in January 2018, the process might take more than one month for renewal (Syrian Passport). that might affect my travel plans in February


Ignore my response. I didn't notice that the passport is of Syria.


----------



## singhj07

What should I answer here?

*Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?*

I am not claiming any points for my work experience as I do not have enough documents to support. However, I have worked in the nominated occupation in Australia. I am worried if CO will ask for the work documents.


----------



## sharma1981

singhj07 said:


> What should I answer here?
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?*
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my work experience as I do not have enough documents to support. However, I have worked in the nominated occupation in Australia. I am worried if CO will ask for the work documents.


If you have never worked in Australia , then the answer is NO


----------



## singhj07

sharma1981 said:


> If you have never worked in Australia , then the answer is NO


Thing is I have worked. 

I provided a reference letter to ACS and they have added employment to my skill assessment. However, I am not claiming any points. I don't mind answering yes but I am afraid if the CO requested for proof. The situation is a bit complicated here.


----------



## parth1310

singhj07 said:


> Thing is I have worked.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a reference letter to ACS and they have added employment to my skill assessment. However, I am not claiming any points. I don't mind answering yes but I am afraid if the CO requested for proof. The situation is a bit complicated here.




Mention the experience. If I remember it correctly; it will ask whether you are claiming points for it or not in the employment section. Mark it appropriately there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhj07

parth1310 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is I have worked.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a reference letter to ACS and they have added employment to my skill assessment. However, I am not claiming any points. I don't mind answering yes but I am afraid if the CO requested for proof. The situation is a bit complicated here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mention the experience. If I remember it correctly; it will ask whether you are claiming points for it or not in the employment section. Mark it appropriately there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah. I have decided to answer yes to this question. I will select no on the section where it asks whether I am claiming points or no. 

I think it should be alright. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## singhj07

Thanks heaps for your continuous help and support.

Here is another question. Have someone used Indian birth certificate as part of their identity documents. My wife's birth certificate has identity number of only four digits like 1234. It does not look right though but document is legit.


----------



## adahmed

Finally, I got my grant! I was notified of the same a week ago. 

I am late to post this in here to thank all those who helped on this forum throughout the entire processing of my application. It wouldn't have been possible for me to process my case without the assistance of especially two people, "Sultan_Azam" and "zaback21" and also I am really grateful to all others who answered my queries. Thank you everyone! 

I wish the remaining candidates all the very best and hope you are blessed with what is good for you.

Cheers,
Ahmed

------------------------------------------
_________________________________________
189-Software Engineer: 261313 
IED: March 2018
Granted On: 15/9/2017
CO Info. Submitted On: 30/4/2017
Medical Examination: 7/4/2017
CO Request for Info: 3/4/2017
189 Lodged: 23/3/2017
189 Invite to apply for Visa: 15/2/2017
190 NSW Invite for Nomination: 9/2/2017
189 & 190 EOI Points Updated: 31/12/2016 (189:65 Points, 190:70 Points
189 & 190 EOI Submitted: 14/12/2016 (189:60 Points, 190:65 Points)
ACS Skill Assessment Received: 12/12/2016
ACS Assessment Applied: 2/12/2016
IELTS Date: January 2016


----------



## singhj07

adahmed said:


> Finally, I got my grant! I was notified of the same a week ago.
> 
> I am late to post this in here to thank all those who helped on this forum throughout the entire processing of my application. It wouldn't have been possible for me to process my case without the assistance of especially two people, "Sultan_Azam" and "zaback21" and also I am really grateful to all others who answered my queries. Thank you everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the remaining candidates all the very best and hope you are blessed with what is good for you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ahmed
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> _________________________________________
> 189-Software Engineer: 261313
> IED: March 2018
> Granted On: 15/9/2017
> CO Info. Submitted On: 30/4/2017
> Medical Examination: 7/4/2017
> CO Request for Info: 3/4/2017
> 189 Lodged: 23/3/2017
> 189 Invite to apply for Visa: 15/2/2017
> 190 NSW Invite for Nomination: 9/2/2017
> 189 & 190 EOI Points Updated: 31/12/2016 (189:65 Points, 190:70 Points
> 189 & 190 EOI Submitted: 14/12/2016 (189:60 Points, 190:65 Points)
> ACS Skill Assessment Received: 12/12/2016
> ACS Assessment Applied: 2/12/2016
> IELTS Date: January 2016


Congrats


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi everyone, I have claimed 6 years of experience out of 8 which was reduced by ACS, My query is I have form 16 for last 3 years and don't have bank statements for previous years as I closed all banks, but I have all offer letters, hike letters, relieving and experience letters with payslips. Are they sufficient for proof of employment. Thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi everyone, I have claimed 6 years of experience out of 8 which was reduced by ACS, My query is I have form 16 for last 3 years and don't have bank statements for previous years as I closed all banks, but I have all offer letters, hike letters, relieving and experience letters with payslips. Are they sufficient for proof of employment. Thanks in advance


Visit the bank branch,. Indian banks maintain historical data. I got mine from hdfc and hsbc and citi by visiting them for closed accounts.

Submit whatever form16 you have. If possible, check your inbox for ITRs of previous years. the more the better

Best wishes


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

sharma1981 said:


> Vvrp Kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I have claimed 6 years of experience out of 8 which was reduced by ACS, My query is I have form 16 for last 3 years and don't have bank statements for previous years as I closed all banks, but I have all offer letters, hike letters, relieving and experience letters with payslips. Are they sufficient for proof of employment. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Visit the bank branch,. Indian banks maintain historical data. I got mine from hdfc and hsbc and citi by visiting them for closed accounts.
> 
> Submit whatever form16 you have. If possible, check your inbox for ITRs of previous years. the more the better
> 
> Best wishes
Click to expand...

Thanks Sharma


----------



## manpan18

Jacobann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform this. Received 189 visa grant on 21 Sept 2017
> This long wait of 1 year was killing but then again one day is your's to celebrate your grant for sure.
> 
> Applied : 22 Oct 2016
> Co contact 1 : 1 Nov 2016
> CO contact 2 : 8 Dec 2016
> Follow up email : 10 April 2017
> Standard reply : 26 May 2017
> Employment Verification Previous company : 19 Sept 2017
> Haven't enquired about current job verification , i reckon they must have done it.
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : March 2018
> 
> Thanking Lord Almighty and all of you for the constant support through this forum. You guys have given me the hope to patiently wait and it happened.
> Thank God! Finally the wait is over.
> "Not on our merits, but on his grace"


Congrats!


----------



## manpan18

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi everyone, I have claimed 6 years of experience out of 8 which was reduced by ACS, My query is I have form 16 for last 3 years and don't have bank statements for previous years as I closed all banks, but I have all offer letters, hike letters, relieving and experience letters with payslips. Are they sufficient for proof of employment. Thanks in advance


Yes. They are sufficient. I have said before, people worry too much about bank statements. They just need some proof of paid employment. Just 1 year of bank statement from the current employment is enough along with salary slips. That's what I uploaded along with Form 16, offer letters from previous employers as I did not have salary slips from previous employers.


----------



## manpan18

singhj07 said:


> What should I answer here?
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?*
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my work experience as I do not have enough documents to support. However, I have worked in the nominated occupation in Australia. I am worried if CO will ask for the work documents.


Worked for how long? Were you employed or posted? On a business or work visa?


----------



## Hi_Venkat

I have lodged my visa 189 while I was in UK(Mar'17), CO contacted me to provide UK and India PCC. I have submitted Both PCC in a couple of weeks. Then, I traveled back to India to renew my visa in June'17. While I was there in India, I got a call from AHC in Aug'17 for employment verification. 

After that, Again I traveled on 9th Sep'17 to UK but a different County. Just a day back I got my grant!

Do I need to update DIBP about my recent travel?

Please clear me..


----------



## sharma1981

Hi_Venkat said:


> I have lodged my visa 189 while I was in UK(Mar'17), CO contacted me to provide UK and India PCC. I have submitted Both PCC in a couple of weeks. Then, I traveled back to India to renew my visa in June'17. While I was there in India, I got a call from AHC in Aug'17 for employment verification.
> 
> After that, Again I traveled on 9th Sep'17 to UK but a different County. Just a day back I got my grant!
> 
> Do I need to update DIBP about my recent travel?
> 
> Please clear me..


though a minor update but you can intimate them via "Update Us" button


----------



## manpan18

Hi_Venkat said:


> I have lodged my visa 189 while I was in UK(Mar'17), CO contacted me to provide UK and India PCC. I have submitted Both PCC in a couple of weeks. Then, I traveled back to India to renew my visa in June'17. While I was there in India, I got a call from AHC in Aug'17 for employment verification.
> 
> After that, Again I traveled on 9th Sep'17 to UK but a different County. Just a day back I got my grant!
> 
> Do I need to update DIBP about my recent travel?
> 
> Please clear me..


Don't worry about it. What exactly, according to you, is it about your travel that warrants an intimation to DIBP?


----------



## manpan18

singhj07 said:


> Thanks heaps for your continuous help and support.
> 
> Here is another question. Have someone used Indian birth certificate as part of their identity documents. My wife's birth certificate has identity number of only four digits like 1234. It does not look right though but document is legit.


Birth certificate should be used as age proof. Why do you want to use it? There are other documents you can use if you have any concerns with the birth certificate.


----------



## karan_y25

FFacs said:


> karan_y25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The process is somewhat arbitrary. On one hand you will find people waiting for 8-9 months and on the other hand people getting grant within 2 months.
> 
> All I can say is luck play a very big role along with other factors.
> 
> This is the major reason of anxiety among people waiting since long for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the system randomly indicated applications for extra verification; much as the metal detector at the airport randomly singles-out bags for inspection.
Click to expand...

Yes, that can definitely be one trigger. But there is again luck factor if system raise alarm for one file and not for other. 
There are cases where people with similar circumstance e.g. same company, small family, simple history get totally different timelines in visa finalisation.


----------



## parth1310

singhj07 said:


> Thanks heaps for your continuous help and support.
> 
> Here is another question. Have someone used Indian birth certificate as part of their identity documents. My wife's birth certificate has identity number of only four digits like 1234. It does not look right though but document is legit.


Yes you can use it. Doesn't matter how many digits the ID. No. has, as long as its the correct info. Mine had only 3.

However, the preferred ID proof should be Aadhar, followed by PAN. Use birth certificate if the former are not available.

EDIT: They have asked for National ID card; which a birth certificate is not. http://www.border.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1810.aspx


----------



## american_desi

Hi All-

I am filling form 80 and i am stuck at the below questions. Can someone please help?

1) Your address history for the last 10 years.

There is space for only 5 entries here. I have lived is close to 15 addresses in the past 10 yrs....how do i fill the form now? Please help!

2) Part E – International travel / movements

Again, i have been to over 20 countries...how do i fill this section which has space for only 5 entries


----------



## parth1310

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I am filling form 80 and i am stuck at the below questions. Can someone please help?
> 
> 1) Your address history for the last 10 years.
> 
> There is space for only 5 entries here. I have lived is close to 15 addresses in the past 10 yrs....how do i fill the form now? Please help!
> 
> 2) Part E – International travel / movements
> 
> Again, i have been to over 20 countries...how do i fill this section which has space for only 5 entries


1. Attach an extra page at the end of the form mentioning the remaining addresses, and mention it in Section T. 

2. Same as point 1.


----------



## singhj07

manpan18 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps for your continuous help and support.
> 
> Here is another question. Have someone used Indian birth certificate as part of their identity documents. My wife's birth certificate has identity number of only four digits like 1234. It does not look right though but document is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> Birth certificate should be used as age proof. Why do you want to use it? There are other documents you can use if you have any concerns with the birth certificate.
Click to expand...




parth1310 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps for your continuous help and support.
> 
> Here is another question. Have someone used Indian birth certificate as part of their identity documents. My wife's birth certificate has identity number of only four digits like 1234. It does not look right though but document is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can use it. Doesn't matter how many digits the ID. No. has, as long as its the correct info. Mine had only 3.
> 
> However, the preferred ID proof should be Aadhar, followed by PAN. Use birth certificate if the former are not available.
> 
> EDIT: They have asked for National ID card; which a birth certificate is not. http://www.border.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1810.aspx
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. It does make sense now.


----------



## american_desi

parth1310 said:


> 1. Attach an extra page at the end of the form mentioning the remaining addresses, and mention it in Section T.
> 
> 2. Same as point 1.


thanks for your reply. What do you mean by extra page? Do you think i should "Split" form 80, extract page 4 which has the address details, if i need 3 more pages, then attach 3 extra pages of address page(which is page 4) at the end of form 80?

This requires PDF Split & Merge of the official Form 80. Is that acceptable?


----------



## juan buij

Dear all, I received invitation to lodge my visa 189 application. I discovered that there is a high risk to be rejected because my wife is having Hepatitis B positive (not active/no treatment needed). We are living in The Netherlands and she doesnt need to do anything with it untill now. 
We are planning to do A healthe check soon. My wife has the documents of specialist regarding hepatitis B which she will bring to migrant doctor. 
Do you have information/experiences/advises about this? 
Juan


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

manpan18 said:


> Vvrp Kumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I have claimed 6 years of experience out of 8 which was reduced by ACS, My query is I have form 16 for last 3 years and don't have bank statements for previous years as I closed all banks, but I have all offer letters, hike letters, relieving and experience letters with payslips. Are they sufficient for proof of employment.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They are sufficient. I have said before, people worry too much about bank statements. They just need some proof of paid employment. Just 1 year of bank statement from the current employment is enough along with salary slips. That's what I uploaded along with Form 16, offer letters from previous employers as I did not have salary slips from previous employers.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I was in a deep thinking about this. Got relief.


----------



## sharma1981

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Thanks, I was in a deep thinking about this. Got relief.


Still i would request you to get as many as bank statements. If you browse thru the forum you will see that CO has asked someone for previous years tax statements.

Bank statements is minimum you can atleast try by going banks. Most surely you'll get those. Highlight the salary credits in those. Surely this will boost CO confidence in your processing.

Rest is upto you.


----------



## AmazingTiger

american_desi said:


> thanks for your reply. What do you mean by extra page? Do you think i should "Split" form 80, extract page 4 which has the address details, if i need 3 more pages, then attach 3 extra pages of address page(which is page 4) at the end of form 80?
> 
> This requires PDF Split & Merge of the official Form 80. Is that acceptable?


Mate, add extra page(s) towards the end of your form 80, after its originally intended last page. In these pages, say you provide the answers for say Q# 24, then provide this additional page a headline such as "Additional travel details". Then, in part-T, for Q# 24 mention "Refer to Additional travel details supplementary section attached at the end of this document". I hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamsausi

Hi folks and experts, 
I need advice concerning claiming points for work experience. On the TRA outcome letter it is said that for the purpose of this skill assessment TRA consider that the applicant was first able to commence work in skill employment in the nominated occupation from the 8 of august 2008.however this is the time I started working as a trainee electrician and I got my trade certificate 4 years later. So when claiming points for work experience, should I claim from the date stated in the MSA outcome letter from TRA, or should I claim points from the time I got my trade certificate? 
By the way , I provided payslips and employment reference for the period of traineeship. 
Your advise is much needed here since I'm about to lodge the application. 
Thanks in advance mates


----------



## raman.srivatsav

Hi All,

I would like to translate some of my documents from German to English. They are charging a bomb in Germany (45 Euro per page) and in India I went with one translation agency - who aren't doing a good job. Can you please let me know, if any one of you got the translation done. I have submitted the Visa application, now in the process of uploading documents

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## krutika731

Hi, all, I have lodged Visa on 22nd August under 261312 with 70 points and Co contacted on 18th and asked for proof of my husband as he had an alias name in his previous passport. Co asked for AFP and PCC having his all names but our agent told us to provide an affidavit having all his names and attached it with AFP and PCC. So the question is, Is it sufficient? and If they will accept it, then after how much time they will provide grant as I saw in myimitracker that many people got grant within 7 days once they fulfill all the request of CO.


----------



## sharma1981

krutika731 said:


> Hi, all, I have lodged Visa on 22nd August under 261312 with 70 points and Co contacted on 18th and asked for proof of my husband as he had an alias name in his previous passport. Co asked for AFP and PCC having his all names but our agent told us to provide an affidavit having all his names and attached it with AFP and PCC. So the question is, Is it sufficient? and If they will accept it, then after how much time they will provide grant as I saw in myimitracker that many people got grant within 7 days once they fulfill all the request of CO.


Affidavit is OK. Meanwhile see if there are any documents available with his name.


----------



## Jamsausi

Jamsausi said:


> Hi folks and experts,
> I need advice concerning claiming points for work experience. On the TRA outcome letter it is said that for the purpose of this skill assessment TRA consider that the applicant was first able to commence work in skill employment in the nominated occupation from the 8 of august 2008.however this is the time I started working as a trainee electrician and I got my trade certificate 4 years later. So when claiming points for work experience, should I claim from the date stated in the MSA outcome letter from TRA, or should I claim points from the time I got my trade certificate?
> By the way , I provided payslips and employment reference for the period of traineeship.
> Your advise is much needed here since I'm about to lodge the application.
> Thanks in advance mates


Hi sharma, 
Will you please give me an idea concerning the above matter. 
Please


----------



## manpan18

raman.srivatsav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to translate some of my documents from German to English. They are charging a bomb in Germany (45 Euro per page) and in India I went with one translation agency - who aren't doing a good job. Can you please let me know, if any one of you got the translation done. I have submitted the Visa application, now in the process of uploading documents
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply


I got it done from Lyric Labs. Hindi to English. They translate, email the translation and then courier it upon confirmation. They also provide a certificate for translation.


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> Hi, all, I have lodged Visa on 22nd August under 261312 with 70 points and Co contacted on 18th and asked for proof of my husband as he had an alias name in his previous passport. Co asked for AFP and PCC having his all names but our agent told us to provide an affidavit having all his names and attached it with AFP and PCC. So the question is, Is it sufficient? and If they will accept it, then after how much time they will provide grant as I saw in myimitracker that many people got grant within 7 days once they fulfill all the request of CO.


Well, you should have uploaded the affidavit beforehand. I have two passports with different spellings. I uploaded both. Also I uploaded affidavit and newspaper publish about change of name. My PCC only had my latest passport name spelling. CO did not ask me anything about the name. So yes, it should work. But since the CO has asked for specific thing, now you have to justify if you are not providing it. In other words, you have to attempt PCC with both names and if they don't provide such a thing then you can provide justification stating that the authority does not provide it. Did you upload both passports and the new passport has the old passport reference?


----------



## tihenry

Hi,

I had applied for my Visa 189 on 7th April (Job code - 263111 - Computer Networks). I got a call from the AHC yesterday (22-September), to enquire about my job and roles and responsibilities. They said they had already spoken to my employer.

Is this call a good sign? Or does this extend the wait for visa grant?


----------



## sharma1981

tihenry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for my Visa 189 on 7th April (Job code - 263111 - Computer Networks). I got a call from the AHC yesterday (22-September), to enquire about my job and roles and responsibilities. They said they had already spoken to my employer.
> 
> Is this call a good sign? Or does this extend the wait for visa grant?


All OK but wait patiently


----------



## jithooos

tihenry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for my Visa 189 on 7th April (Job code - 263111 - Computer Networks). I got a call from the AHC yesterday (22-September), to enquire about my job and roles and responsibilities. They said they had already spoken to my employer.
> 
> Is this call a good sign? Or does this extend the wait for visa grant?




It won’t take much time brother. You will have it very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

Jamsausi said:


> Hi folks and experts,
> I need advice concerning claiming points for work experience. On the TRA outcome letter it is said that for the purpose of this skill assessment TRA consider that the applicant was first able to commence work in skill employment in the nominated occupation from the 8 of august 2008.however this is the time I started working as a trainee electrician and I got my trade certificate 4 years later. So when claiming points for work experience, should I claim from the date stated in the MSA outcome letter from TRA, or should I claim points from the time I got my trade certificate?
> By the way , I provided payslips and employment reference for the period of traineeship.
> Your advise is much needed here since I'm about to lodge the application.
> Thanks in advance mates


Well. I do not know much about the TRA assessment but in ACS assessment they clearly state that you can consider yourself in the relevant skilled employment from such and such date and that date is always after the relevant qualification unless it is RPL. I don't think your is RPL. Better send an email to TRA.


----------



## Jamsausi

Well. I do not know much about the TRA assessment but in ACS assessment they clearly state that you can consider yourself in the relevant skilled employment from such and such date and that date is always after the relevant qualification unless it is RPL. I don't think your is RPL. Better send an email to TRA.







[/QUOTE]
Thanks mate for your insight. I will send them an email. 
I really appreciate it


----------



## keerat

I got co mail and i submit all requested documents. I want to know that do they pick file after 28 days or earlier ?


----------



## jithooos

keerat said:


> I got co mail and i submit all requested documents. I want to know that do they pick file after 28 days or earlier ?


Thats totally upon CO discretion. It might get picked up very next day or even after few months. No one here can answer regarding various time frames brother.


----------



## ihmar2002

Hello there, Has anyone had visa rejection due to medical conditions with child having minor speech problem?
Worried about my kid who makes errors in pronouncing correct sound. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmazingTiger

ihmar2002 said:


> Hello there, Has anyone had visa rejection due to medical conditions with child having minor speech problem?
> Worried about my kid who makes errors in pronouncing correct sound.
> Thanks in advance.


AFAIK, medical conditions cause rejection only if it is an easily communicable and often fatal disease (HIV, TB, Ebola) or if the condition requires a lot of financial resources to manage.

IMHO, you child's condition does not fall under either of these.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

manpan18 said:


> Did you upload both passports and the new passport has the old passport reference?


We haven't uploaded both the passports but the new passport has the reference o old name as "The person previously known as 'old name' ." And also there is a slight change in the name in the new passport like new name don't include Kumar and old one have that name. And in our city authority takes more than 15 days to submit the PCC and also AFP takes almost 25-30 days. And we have to replay Co within 28 days time frame. So currently we have submitted that affidavit and attached it with both PCC and AFP and also sent an email to explain the situation. But will it affect our processing time? and Once we provide all the data that are asked by CO after how much time they will assess our application again?


----------



## ozielover

Can someone help.

I am located in UAE and my present address is in UAE, but I am an Indian citizen. Can I get PCC for me and my family from India passport seva. Can someone advise who had done this.


----------



## dreamlandoz

ozielover said:


> Can someone help.
> 
> I am located in UAE and my present address is in UAE, but I am an Indian citizen. Can I get PCC for me and my family from India passport seva. Can someone advise who had done this.


yes.. kindly go to bls and fill up the application form for pcc. you will recieve the pcc within a week.


----------



## ozielover

dreamlandoz said:


> yes.. kindly go to bls and fill up the application form for pcc. you will recieve the pcc within a week.


I know about BLS. I am going to India this year end and I am expecting invitation around this time. So can I apply for PCC from India passport office, rather than applying from UAE through BLS.


----------



## dreamlandoz

ozielover said:


> I know about BLS. I am going to India this year end and I am expecting invitation around this time. So can I apply for PCC from India passport office, rather than applying from UAE through BLS.


sorry. i think seniors members in forum can help you out with that. i applied through bls uae.


----------



## singhj07

How can I locate approved medical doctor in India for visa medical examination.

Thanks in advance


----------



## parth1310

singhj07 said:


> How can I locate approved medical doctor in India for visa medical examination.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Generate your HAP ID, and book an appointment with a physician from the list provided on https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india.


----------



## singhj07

parth1310 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can I locate approved medical doctor in India for visa medical examination.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Generate your HAP ID, and book an appointment with a physician from the list provided on https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I have generated HAP ID already.


----------



## ashvi

Hello All,

Is there any whatsapp group for people planning their move to Australia in 2018?

Thanks,
Ashvi


----------



## singhj07

ashvi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group for people planning their move to Australia in 2018?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashvi


We should make one. However, I am already in Australia.


----------



## singhj07

Has anyone used "Incorrect formation" update us section? 
I use my name in short at work. While filling the form 80, it asks for preferred name if used. But when I initially filled the 17 pages online application I marked "No" one of the questions "Is the applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"

What should I do?


----------



## singhj07

singhj07 said:


> Has anyone used "Incorrect formation" update us section?
> I use my name in short at work. While filling the form 80, it asks for preferred name if used. But when I initially filled the 17 pages online application I marked "No" one of the questions "Is the applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"
> 
> What should I do?


Incorrect Information*


----------



## aks80

juan buij said:


> Dear all, I received invitation to lodge my visa 189 application. I discovered that there is a high risk to be rejected because my wife is having Hepatitis B positive (not active/no treatment needed). We are living in The Netherlands and she doesnt need to do anything with it untill now.
> We are planning to do A healthe check soon. My wife has the documents of specialist regarding hepatitis B which she will bring to migrant doctor.
> Do you have information/experiences/advises about this?
> Juan


Congrats on the invite. I think you would be better served consulting a MARA agent even if someone on this forum were to give you a meaningful answer. The situation you have mentioned is likely something they have encountered.


----------



## Chelsu

I would like to ask you one thing. I have lodged visa and uploaded all documents including 80, 1221, pcc n medicals done. So waiting is only what i can do, right? All my docs are genuine, is there any chance of visa refusal? I knw it can be delayed though.


----------



## parth1310

singhj07 said:


> Has anyone used "Incorrect formation" update us section?
> I use my name in short at work. While filling the form 80, it asks for preferred name if used. But when I initially filled the 17 pages online application I marked "No" one of the questions "Is the applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"
> 
> What should I do?


Submit form 1023- https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf


----------



## pharisk

Hi everyone,

I am currently in the process of completing my 189 VISA application. While filling the forms in immiaccount, the asked us for information on non-migrating family members.

My question is, is this information really important or mandatory? Do we need to provide such detailed information for each of our family members? Even though they are not migrating with us?

Thank you in advance


----------



## parth1310

pharisk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently in the process of completing my 189 VISA application. While filling the forms in immiaccount, the asked us for information on non-migrating family members.
> 
> My question is, is this information really important or mandatory? Do we need to provide such detailed information for each of our family members? Even though they are not migrating with us?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Only your partner and any dependent children will be considered as members of your family unit. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1496i.pdf. It is mandatory to provide information about them in your visa application; migrating or otherwise.

You dont have to mention other family members in your visa application; parents, siblings, etc. Just mention them in Form 80, though.


----------



## jithooos

Chelsu said:


> I would like to ask you one thing. I have lodged visa and uploaded all documents including 80, 1221, pcc n medicals done. So waiting is only what i can do, right? All my docs are genuine, is there any chance of visa refusal? I knw it can be delayed though.


If your documents are genuine, why do you even think of rejection? Just enjoy your days before the grant. Cheers !!


----------



## sandy dhull

hello everyone,
I have a silly query, I have applied for 189 in June as an offshore applicant and waiting for grant.
But now i want to pursue my post graduation from there and batch starts from Feb 2018, my query is: 
1 Can i apply for a student Visa if it decision doesn't come till than, will it be granted as they have a condition of Genuine Temporary Entrant.
2 Is there a option of going there on tourist visa and then applying for a bridging visa.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

Hi Gurus here...

Do you recommend us to go ahead and add FORMS80 to our document list, even if it is not asked by CO ? If yes, Is Forms80 required only for adults in the application ?


----------



## sandy dhull

Yes You should, although m not sure whether it is required only for adults.


----------



## mathewajesh

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Hi Gurus here...
> 
> Do you recommend us to go ahead and add FORMS80 to our document list, even if it is not asked by CO ? If yes, Is Forms80 required only for adults in the application ?


The govt site says that adding form 80 will speed up the visa process. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhj07

parth1310 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone used "Incorrect formation" update us section?
> I use my name in short at work. While filling the form 80, it asks for preferred name if used. But when I initially filled the 17 pages online application I marked "No" one of the questions "Is the applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Submit form 1023- https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## over_canvased

*Subscribed*

Subscribed! Invitation received and working on application.


----------



## andreyx108b

over_canvased said:


> Subscribed! Invitation received and working on application.




Good luck with lodgment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

over_canvased said:


> Subscribed! Invitation received and working on application.


Good luck mate. Take your time, 60 days is plenty so make sure you submit complete decision ready application to increase your chances of fast processing


----------



## FVG

Just received the grant! DG! Thanks be to GOD!!!


----------



## irahulbishnoi

FVG said:


> Just received the grant! DG! Thanks be to GOD!!!


Congrats mate.  
adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## FVG

irahulbishnoi said:


> FVG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received the grant! DG! Thanks be to GOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adelaide or brisbane?
Click to expand...

Adelaide mate.


----------



## Kevin22

Howz today going to be????

Tsunami of grants

Steady grants

Just a few grants


----------



## FVG

I no longer need to refresh Immitracker and EF countless times (which I've beed doing since I lodged my visa application last August 25).

I no longer need to stalk some forum experts who were really great help in this endeavor. I genuinely thank you guys!!!

My take away on this: All comments in this forum will not be applicable to your case. It is you alone who can assess which fits your situation best. Be wise and be extremely patient.

I hope everyone eventually gets their grant in GOD's time.

Cheers!!!


----------



## shivay23

singhj07 said:


> We should make one. However, I am already in Australia.


I agree we can make watsappgroup...I am planning to move alone first in the month of January... Please let me know if any watsgroup created...Thanks!!


----------



## sara26

FVG said:


> I no longer need to refresh Immitracker and EF countless times (which I've beed doing since I lodged my visa application last August 25).
> 
> I no longer need to stalk some forum experts who were really great help in this endeavor. I genuinely thank you guys!!!
> 
> My take away on this: All comments in this forum will not be applicable to your case. It is you alone who can assess which fits your situation best. Be wise and be extremely patient.
> 
> I hope everyone eventually gets their grant in GOD's time.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations!!!!
Ur exact timeline pls?


----------



## shivay23

ashvi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there any whatsapp group for people planning their move to Australia in 2018?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashvi


We can make whatsapp group...I am planning to move alone first in the month of January... Please let me know if any whatsapp group created...Thanks!!


----------



## srinivassv

Hi Friends,
I have lodged for VISA on 30th Aug and uploaded all the documents except Medicals.
My Agent suggested me to dont go for Medicals until hear back from CO, but I havant email from CO yet.
What u suggest guys? Not sure why my Agent asking me to wait.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have lodged for VISA on 30th Aug and uploaded all the documents except Medicals.
> My Agent suggested me to dont go for Medicals until hear back from CO, but I havant email from CO yet.
> What u suggest guys? Not sure why my Agent asking me to wait.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Because your agent is old school. He could have got the medicals done before VISA lodge and attempted to get direct grant.
Now you have only option but to wait for CO, because immi account wont allow you to submit medicals before CO asks now.


----------



## Saikirupa

*PCC India*

I had attached the police clearance stamp that was given in passport as proof for pcc. is there any kind of document required to be attached? got the more info required email from CO


----------



## sharma1981

Saikirupa said:


> I had attached the police clearance stamp that was given in passport as proof for pcc. is there any kind of document required to be attached? got the more info required email from CO


Did you attach the PCC certificate issued from passport office?


----------



## jithooos

Saikirupa said:


> I had attached the police clearance stamp that was given in passport as proof for pcc. is there any kind of document required to be attached? got the more info required email from CO




There will be a A4 paper where all your details and your picture will be mentioned with their official stamp and sign. You have to upload that too. Not just the page in passport where you got the seal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expatdown

God grace, I have been granted with god speed. 

Time line
---------
233411 - Electronics Engineer
5 Aug 2017 - PTE (All 7)
6 July 2017 - EA Skill Assessment Submitted (fast track)
22 Aug 2017 - EA results -> positive
22 Aug 2017 - EOI Submitted (189 70 points)
23 Aug 2017 - Invitation to Apply - 189 (sole application)
23 Aug 2017 - Visa application lodged, Paid, all docs uploaded and waiting the miracle to bestow upon me
25 Sep 2017 - Visa 189 Granted (Adelaide)


----------



## sharma1981

Expatdown said:


> God grace, I have been granted with god speed.
> 
> Time line
> ---------
> 233411 - Electronics Engineer
> 5 Aug 2017 - PTE (All 7)
> 6 July 2017 - EA Skill Assessment Submitted (fast track)
> 22 Aug 2017 - EA results -> positive
> 22 Aug 2017 - EOI Submitted (189 70 points)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Invitation to Apply - 189 (sole application)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Visa applicaiton loged, Paid, all docs uploaded and waiting the miracle to bestow upon me
> 25 Sep 2017 - Visa 189 Granted (Adelaide)


Congrats !!!

Few questions :

1. What was your degree?
2. Whats your relevant exp?
3. How many years deducted if someone has diploma?


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys need suggestion. I am going for medicals on 7th October and will be paying the VISA fee by 28st September. Is there any issue If I upload all the docs by 08th October including medicals. Or should I submit Rest of the docs now and upload medical by 08th?


----------



## sharma1981

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys need suggestion. I am going for medicals on 7th October and will be paying the VISA fee by 28st September. Is there any issue If I upload all the docs by 08th October including medicals. Or should I submit Rest of the docs now and upload medical by 08th?


Upload the docs as and when u have those. WHy you want to delay till 8th?

Keep uploading as and when you get the docs after VISA fees payment


----------



## Expatdown

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. What was your degree?
> - Bachelor electronics engineering + phd
> 2. Whats your relevant exp?
> -no experience
> 3. How many years deducted if someone has diploma?


-Don't understand "how many years deducted"?


----------



## sharma1981

Expatdown said:


> -Don't understand "how many years deducted"?


Assessing authority deducts some years from your employment exp before deciding relevant exp. Isnt it?


----------



## Expatdown

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. What was your degree?
> 2. Whats your relevant exp?
> 3. How many years deducted if someone has diploma?




1. What was your degree?
- Bachelor electronics engineering + phd (Australia)
2. Whats your relevant exp?
-no experience
3. How many years deducted if someone has diploma?[/QUOTE]
-Don't understand "how many years deducted"?


----------



## sharma1981

Expatdown said:


> -Don't understand "how many years deducted"?


OK. Never mind. I see that you didnt specify any work exp.

Enjoy your grant. Best wishes


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

shivay23 said:


> I agree we can make watsappgroup...I am planning to move alone first in the month of January... Please let me know if any watsgroup created...Thanks!!


Hey include me as well..Let me know who is the admin and I will msg him my number. I will be moving in 2018 if all goes well.


----------



## Expatdown

sharma1981 said:


> Assessing authority deducts some years from your employment exp before deciding relevant exp. Isnt it?


Oh, I am not claiming experience point. So, not relevant for my application. 

Cheers : )


----------



## Jamsausi

Expatdown said:


> God grace, I have been granted with god speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time line
> ---------
> 233411 - Electronics Engineer
> 5 Aug 2017 - PTE (All 7)
> 6 July 2017 - EA Skill Assessment Submitted (fast track)
> 22 Aug 2017 - EA results -> positive
> 22 Aug 2017 - EOI Submitted (189 70 points)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Invitation to Apply - 189 (sole application)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Visa application lodged, Paid, all docs uploaded and waiting the miracle to bestow upon me
> 25 Sep 2017 - Visa 189 Granted (Adelaide)


Indeed this is God's grace! 
Congratulations and enjoy this superb life changing news.
Just a quick one.
Were you contacted by a CO? And this your status changed from received to assessment in progress at any stage? 
Thanks for your answers. 
Once again, congrats


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

sharma1981 said:


> Upload the docs as and when u have those. WHy you want to delay till 8th?
> 
> Keep uploading as and when you get the docs after VISA fees payment


That means I should upload all the docs except mediaclas and on 8th I can upload medicals and then submit ?


----------



## satish5b8

Expatdown said:


> God grace, I have been granted with god speed.
> 
> Time line
> ---------
> 233411 - Electronics Engineer
> 5 Aug 2017 - PTE (All 7)
> 6 July 2017 - EA Skill Assessment Submitted (fast track)
> 22 Aug 2017 - EA results -> positive
> 22 Aug 2017 - EOI Submitted (189 70 points)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Invitation to Apply - 189 (sole application)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Visa application lodged, Paid, all docs uploaded and waiting the miracle to bestow upon me
> 25 Sep 2017 - Visa 189 Granted (Adelaide)


Congrats.....Its a quick grant.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Expatdown said:


> God grace, I have been granted with god speed.
> 
> Time line
> ---------
> 233411 - Electronics Engineer
> 5 Aug 2017 - PTE (All 7)
> 6 July 2017 - EA Skill Assessment Submitted (fast track)
> 22 Aug 2017 - EA results -> positive
> 22 Aug 2017 - EOI Submitted (189 70 points)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Invitation to Apply - 189 (sole application)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Visa application lodged, Paid, all docs uploaded and waiting the miracle to bestow upon me
> 25 Sep 2017 - Visa 189 Granted (Adelaide)


Congratulations..


----------



## sharma1981

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> That means I should upload all the docs except mediaclas and on 8th I can upload medicals and then submit ?


Yes. YOu can keep on submitting from 28th. No one stops you from submitting docs again and again.


----------



## Expatdown

Jamsausi said:


> Indeed this is God's grace!
> Congratulations and enjoy this superb life changing news.
> Just a quick one.
> Were you contacted by a CO? And this your status changed from received to assessment in progress at any stage?
> Thanks for your answers.
> Once again, congrats


Thanks! No CO contact, it's a direct grant. The status changes from "received" to "finalised"
Cheers


----------



## Jamsausi

Thanks! No CO contact, it's a direct grant. The status changes from "received" to "finalised"
Cheers[/QUOTE]
Thanks a lot for your answer 
Congrats.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Expatdown said:


> Thanks! No CO contact, it's a direct grant. The status changes from "received" to "finalised"
> Cheers


Hi mate,

congrats for your direct grant.
Just a quick question, did you even get an email that your file is picked up by the CO ??
or you just woke up today for the good news ?
Coz I lodged on 13.Sep, front loaded all docs and haven't seen any movement; no assessment in progress, no notification that the application is under review etc. Hence a bit curious....


----------



## natasha.joseph

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have lodged for VISA on 30th Aug and uploaded all the documents except Medicals.
> My Agent suggested me to dont go for Medicals until hear back from CO, but I havant email from CO yet.
> What u suggest guys? Not sure why my Agent asking me to wait.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


To be very honest, most of the agents don't know anything about the process. Front load all docs available. Don't wait for the case officer to contact you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Expatdown

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> congrats for your direct grant.
> Just a quick question, did you even get an email that your file is picked up by the CO ??
> or you just woke up today for the good news ?
> Coz I lodged on 13.Sep, front loaded all docs and haven't seen any movement; no assessment in progress, no notification that the application is under review etc. Hence a bit curious....


Hi,
The only status change was from "lodged/submitted" to "received" after I front loaded all the docs before I got the grant, and since then no any respond from the DIBP until today.

There is no "under reviewed" status I have ever noticed. So, I guess you probably be fine at this stage. 

CO will only contact us if he/she needs further clarification or supporting docs for general case.

If you have provided all docs that supporting the points you are claiming, you will get the good news sooner or later.

Cheers


----------



## aamer.gr81

natasha.joseph said:


> To be very honest, most of the agents don't know anything about the process. Front load all docs available. Don't wait for the case officer to contact you.
> 
> Good luck!


Agree with @natasha.joseph; front load all the documents which you have; Dont wait for the CO contact and wait till he asks for the information. This will unnecessary delay the process....if you can please go ahead


----------



## bhagat.dabas

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> 
> congrats for your direct grant.
> 
> Just a quick question, did you even get an email that your file is picked up by the CO ??
> 
> or you just woke up today for the good news ?
> 
> Coz I lodged on 13.Sep, front loaded all docs and haven't seen any movement; no assessment in progress, no notification that the application is under review etc. Hence a bit curious....




I lodged on 6th Sept and is waiting from then

I belive they are still processing application of around 25-26th august as of today as per immitracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harooniqbal

Hay guys,
Good to see this forum is helping everyone out!
I am hoping to getting an invite for electronics engineer on 4th oct as I recently upgraded to 25+ and got extra 5 points with overall 70 points = )
What is the average waiting time to get a grant?
Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

harooniqbal said:


> Hay guys,
> Good to see this forum is helping everyone out!
> I am hoping to getting an invite for electronics engineer on 4th oct as I recently upgraded to 25+ and got extra 5 points with overall 70 points = )
> What is the average waiting time to get a grant?
> Thanks


Not a sure shot algorithm. Varying from 10 days - 6 months


----------



## ashvi

*group*



shivay23 said:


> I agree we can make watsappgroup...I am planning to move alone first in the month of January... Please let me know if any watsgroup created...Thanks!!


Hi Shivay,

I have sent you a private message regarding the group.

Thanks.


----------



## harooniqbal

sharma1981 said:


> Not a sure shot algorithm. Varying from 10 days - 6 months


Thanks for the reply!
I recon the guys who r claiming points for experience they wait a bit more than others.
My timeline is:
PTE- 90 each - 20 points
UK degree washington accord EA skill assessment - 15points
age:25 - 30points
Professional year- 5 points
Would luv to see your's


----------



## sharma1981

harooniqbal said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I recon the guys who r claiming points for experience they wait a bit more than others.
> My timeline is:
> PTE- 90 each - 20 points
> UK degree washington accord EA skill assessment - 15points
> age:25 - 30points
> Professional year- 5 points
> Would luv to see your's


Not a definitive answer to that. I claimed work exp and my grant came in approx 40 days without any CO contact


----------



## manpan18

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have lodged for VISA on 30th Aug and uploaded all the documents except Medicals.
> My Agent suggested me to dont go for Medicals until hear back from CO, but I havant email from CO yet.
> What u suggest guys? Not sure why my Agent asking me to wait.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


That is the process most of the agents follow. Once you have lodged the visa DIBP recommends that you do not go for medical in till contacted by CO. This is because it is quite possible that you created your HAP id and while you are getting medicals done the the CO picks up your file and generates another HAP id. I am not aware of the repercussions but I know that DIBP clearly states that that you should not generate a HAP id yourself once you have lodged your application. If you go to the health declaration site you will find these recommendations over there.

It is true that getting the medical done upfront can lead to a direct grant if all other documents are pending but for that you should have done the medical before the lodgement. Now, your agent is just asking you to follow what DIBP recommends.


----------



## akhandel

I have questions for doing Medical before INVITE. I am expecting my invite during next round and meanwhile I am preparing all my docs in advance. For doing medical in advance, I have created my ImmiAccount and submitted all details in 9 page form. 

Now, IF I get invite do I need to create another email ID or Password for IMMI Account again ? OR Can I use the same log in ID and Password ? 

Well my main curiosity is will the same IMMI account fo 9 page form will automatically gets converted into 17 page form post INVITE or We have to create another IMMI account after receiving the Invite and just use the HAP-ID of the previous application ?


----------



## parth1310

akhandel said:


> I have questions for doing Medical before INVITE. I am expecting my invite during next round and meanwhile I am preparing all my docs in advance. For doing medical in advance, I have created my ImmiAccount and submitted all details in 9 page form.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, IF I get invite do I need to create another email ID or Password for IMMI Account again ? OR Can I use the same log in ID and Password ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well my main curiosity is will the same IMMI account fo 9 page form will automatically gets converted into 17 page form post INVITE or We have to create another IMMI account after receiving the Invite and just use the HAP-ID of the previous application ?




You can use the same Immiaccount for lodging the visa. 

No, the data wont be transferred; you will have to fill it again; but most of the data fields should be prefilled from your skillselect account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101

Ahh bummer.

Thought i had uploaded a complete application, but like an idiot i only uploaded the cover letter for my Polcie report.

Just uploaded the actual certificate now and IP Pressed.

Now i wait, kicking myself several times


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

ozielover said:


> I know about BLS. I am going to India this year end and I am expecting invitation around this time. So can I apply for PCC from India passport office, rather than applying from UAE through BLS.


If you are a UAE Resident, it is mandatory for you to apply from UAE. You cannot apply from India. Moreover, applying in UAE is much easier than India.

I applied from BLS Sharjah and got it in less than a week. Very helpful staff and service.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

tihenry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for my Visa 189 on 7th April (Job code - 263111 - Computer Networks). I got a call from the AHC yesterday (22-September), to enquire about my job and roles and responsibilities. They said they had already spoken to my employer.
> 
> Is this call a good sign? Or does this extend the wait for visa grant?


are you claiming points for experience?


----------



## ihmar2002

Hi there,
Could you please let me know is there any format for medical history and prognosis by doctor who treated certain disease in order to prove that it's cured and a dependent can live normal life.

Many Thanks.


----------



## markymark5

Hello guys,

Just to inform you that I got my Grant today. I would like to thank everyone for all the help.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

markymark5 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just to inform you that I got my Grant today. I would like to thank everyone for all the help.


Congratulations and good luck for the journey ahead.

Please share your timelines.


----------



## sharma1981

markymark5 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just to inform you that I got my Grant today. I would like to thank everyone for all the help.


Wonderful. Congrats !!!!


----------



## sumitgupta22

markymark5 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just to inform you that I got my Grant today. I would like to thank everyone for all the help.


Congratz... pls update your signature or share timeline


----------



## BillyJoe101

Has anyone had any experience with being asked for more info, uploaded that required info on the same day and then CO granting the visa.... or am i in for a long wait


----------



## sharma1981

BillyJoe101 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with being asked for more info, uploaded that required info on the same day and then CO granting the visa.... or am i in for a long wait


YOur wait is as long as CO coming back to your case.


----------



## dreamlandoz

BillyJoe101 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with being asked for more info, uploaded that required info on the same day and then CO granting the visa.... or am i in for a long wait


I guess it all depends on CO. We had a CO contact in June for which we met the requirement the very next same day but unfortunately we are still waiting. It is going to about 6 months.. Waiting Patiently. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## BillyJoe101

Oh wow that really sucks!!! Were they asking for a technical requirement or something like form 80?


----------



## shekharsince1986

Comrades,

I have to pay my DIBP fees of 5600 AUD. What would be the best way to pay it? I don't have a credit card with that much limit..and AMEX is charging 3.5% extra. What do you suggest? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

shekharsince1986 said:


> Comrades,
> 
> I have to pay my DIBP fees of 5600 AUD. What would be the best way to pay it? I don't have a credit card with that much limit..and AMEX is charging 3.5% extra. What do you suggest? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


You can get one Travel/Forex card..


----------



## shekharsince1986

sumitgupta22 said:


> You can get one Travel/Forex card..


Without visa?? Is it possible to get a forex card? 
I don't want to waste another day .. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavmail7

shekharsince1986 said:


> Without visa?? Is it possible to get a forex card?
> I don't want to waste another day ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I got my forex card from ICICI. They accepted the invite communication from DIBP.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

shekharsince1986 said:


> Without visa?? Is it possible to get a forex card?
> I don't want to waste another day ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yes.
Show the Invite letter you got from DIBP and the bank will issue then.


----------



## sumitgupta22

shekharsince1986 said:


> Without visa?? Is it possible to get a forex card?
> I don't want to waste another day ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Where are you? I am in India and got ICICI travel Card for VISA Fee payment. You need to show them the print out of your Visa Invite..


----------



## shekharsince1986

abhinavmail7 said:


> I got my forex card from ICICI. They accepted the invite communication from DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ok.. do you need an account in ICICI bank for that? Appreciate your quick replies. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

sumitgupta22 said:


> Where are you? I am in India and got ICICI travel Card for VISA Fee payment. You need to show them the print out of your Visa Invite..


Thanks man.. I will check with ICICI guys  

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## scjoshi

*Finally got it!!*

Hello everyone!!! Would like to share the good news with you all here at the forum! Got the email yesterday after an anxious wait! Thank you all for your support!

Details:

Lodged: 10 Apr
1st CO: 26 May (80, 1221)
IP1: 28 May 
2nd CO: 24 July (Proof of genuine relationship)
IP2: 01 Aug
Grant: 25 Sep
IED: 18 Jan (11 months from PCC issue date)


----------



## prateekjain1988

shekharsince1986 said:


> Thanks man.. I will check with ICICI guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



If you want a good rate, try with atleast 2-3 banks and then negotiate with them by quoting other's rates. You will get a good deal that way.


----------



## prateekjain1988

scjoshi said:


> Hello everyone!!! Would like to share the good news with you all here at the forum! Got the email yesterday after an anxious wait! Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Lodged: 10 Apr
> 1st CO: 26 May (80, 1221)
> IP1: 28 May
> 2nd CO: 24 July (Proof of genuine relationship)
> IP2: 01 Aug
> Grant: 25 Sep
> IED: 18 Jan (11 months from PCC issue date)


Congrats!


----------



## sharma1981

scjoshi said:


> Hello everyone!!! Would like to share the good news with you all here at the forum! Got the email yesterday after an anxious wait! Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Lodged: 10 Apr
> 1st CO: 26 May (80, 1221)
> IP1: 28 May
> 2nd CO: 24 July (Proof of genuine relationship)
> IP2: 01 Aug
> Grant: 25 Sep
> IED: 18 Jan (11 months from PCC issue date)


Congrats


----------



## satish5b8

scjoshi said:


> Hello everyone!!! Would like to share the good news with you all here at the forum! Got the email yesterday after an anxious wait! Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Lodged: 10 Apr
> 1st CO: 26 May (80, 1221)
> IP1: 28 May
> 2nd CO: 24 July (Proof of genuine relationship)
> IP2: 01 Aug
> Grant: 25 Sep
> IED: 18 Jan (11 months from PCC issue date)


Congrats. What proofs you have submitted for genuine relationship before and after CO contact?.


----------



## laxswa

I have no licence in my homeland.But I know driving.what is the procedure to het licence in NSW..and how long it will take? Please share some ideas

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas8888

Hi siddharth,
Request you to please give details of "Further proof of relationship" documents you have provided to you case officer other marriage certificate.?
As i feel that my case is some what similar to your case?

thanks in advance



scjoshi said:


> Hello everyone!!! Would like to share the good news with you all here at the forum! Got the email yesterday after an anxious wait! Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Lodged: 10 Apr
> 1st CO: 26 May (80, 1221)
> IP1: 28 May
> 2nd CO: 24 July (Proof of genuine relationship)
> IP2: 01 Aug
> Grant: 25 Sep
> IED: 18 Jan (11 months from PCC issue date)


----------



## BillyJoe101

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know that after you press IP, the account status changes to 'Assessment in Progress'


----------



## dreamlandoz

BillyJoe101 said:


> Oh wow that really sucks!!! Were they asking for a technical requirement or something like form 80?


nope they just asked to uplpad PTE results again which was provided earlier. Then there goes silence.


----------



## aks80

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know that after you press IP, the account status changes to 'Assessment in Progress'


Yes, the status changes.


----------



## tihenry

Yes boss... for 5 years experience



itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> are you claiming points for experience?


----------



## ozielover

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> If you are a UAE Resident, it is mandatory for you to apply from UAE. You cannot apply from India. Moreover, applying in UAE is much easier than India.
> 
> I applied from BLS Sharjah and got it in less than a week. Very helpful staff and service.


Are you 100% sure about this. Did some one authorized confirm you. Because i called up the regional passport office and they confirmed me over phone that since my passport was issued from a passport office in India, I can apply for PCC as well from India. They can also be wrong. 

I just want to know where did you get this information. Please confirm only if genuine.


----------



## ozielover

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know that after you press IP, the account status changes to 'Assessment in Progress'


What is IP and why it need to be pressed ? just curious to know.


----------



## sharma1981

ozielover said:


> What is IP and why it need to be pressed ? just curious to know.


IP - Information provided

You click this after providing info to CO as and when he requests


----------



## az1610

i am writing this with a sorrow heart , but brothers i no longer will be active on expatforum
september has been a roller coaster ride...with the tsunami of grants every morning i was hopeful to get receive the golden email but again the grants have significantly reduced

plus i have noticed least grants reported in this month were of june applicants..so i guess its better to move in life and try to focus on other things..maybe its time to get physically healthy and play cricket

best of luck brothers


----------



## ozielover

sharma1981 said:


> IP - Information provided
> 
> You click this after providing info to CO as and when he requests


Got it, thankyou.


----------



## Kamalc

Hey everyone, i lodged my 189 application on 14th Sep completely and frontloaded everything, I have decided today to upload evidence of my wife employment of 8 months of which I am not claiming points, but to avoid any chance of CO contact I am doing it, my question is, does before CO assigned or contact uploading any document sends application at last in queue or it remains at the lodgement day, thanks in advance


----------



## aamer.gr81

ozielover said:


> Are you 100% sure about this. Did some one authorized confirm you. Because i called up the regional passport office and they confirmed me over phone that since my passport was issued from a passport office in India, I can apply for PCC as well from India. They can also be wrong.
> 
> I just want to know where did you get this information. Please confirm only if genuine.


The standard procedure to get an Indian PCC for Indian citizen staying abroad is to get it issued from the nearest consulate or embassy.
below is the link from DIBP website. Hope this will suffice.......

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/india

Non-resident citizens:
Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy in your country of residence.


----------



## sharma1981

Kamalc said:


> Hey everyone, i lodged my 189 application on 14th Sep completely and frontloaded everything, I have decided today to upload evidence of my wife employment of 8 months of which I am not claiming points, but to avoid any chance of CO contact I am doing it, my question is, does before CO assigned or contact uploading any document sends application at last in queue or it remains at the lodgement day, thanks in advance


Upload as when you have something. There is no queue concept after VISA lodge.


----------



## manpan18

az1610 said:


> i am writing this with a sorrow heart , but brothers i no longer will be active on expatforum
> september has been a roller coaster ride...with the tsunami of grants every morning i was hopeful to get receive the golden email but again the grants have significantly reduced
> 
> plus i have noticed least grants reported in this month were of june applicants..so i guess its better to move in life and try to focus on other things..maybe its time to get physically healthy and play cricket
> 
> best of luck brothers


Don't loose hope. But yes, get on with your life. Stay busy. Your day will come. Good luck!


----------



## manpan18

dreamlandoz said:


> nope they just asked to uplpad PTE results again which was provided earlier. Then there goes silence.


Interesting. Never heard of a CO asking to upload the PTE results. Have you sent it via the PTE portal already?


----------



## singhj07

Hello everyone, I am in the process of uploading documents to my 189 application.

Previously, someone said I could use colour scans and I do not require certify copies. Is it okay to use colour scans?

Regards
Jay


----------



## sharma1981

singhj07 said:


> Hello everyone, I am in the process of uploading documents to my 189 application.
> 
> Previously, someone said I could use colour scans and I do not require certify copies. Is it okay to use colour scans?
> 
> Regards
> Jay


Yes. Its mentioned on DIBP website itself. Ensure that color scan quality is good.


----------



## jithooos

singhj07 said:


> Hello everyone, I am in the process of uploading documents to my 189 application.
> 
> Previously, someone said I could use colour scans and I do not require certify copies. Is it okay to use colour scans?
> 
> Regards
> Jay




Yes, it’s very much fine. Upload high quality colour scans less than 5 MB size. No need to certify those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhj07

sharma1981 said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am in the process of uploading documents to my 189 application.
> 
> Previously, someone said I could use colour scans and I do not require certify copies. Is it okay to use colour scans?
> 
> Regards
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Its mentioned on DIBP website itself. Ensure that color scan quality is good.
Click to expand...




jithooos said:


> singhj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am in the process of uploading documents to my 189 application.
> 
> Previously, someone said I could use colour scans and I do not require certify copies. Is it okay to use colour scans?
> 
> Regards
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it?s very much fine. Upload high quality colour scans less than 5 MB size. No need to certify those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks guys


----------



## dreamlandoz

manpan18 said:


> Interesting. Never heard of a CO asking to upload the PTE results. Have you sent it via the PTE portal already?


We have applied through an agent. Yes, it is send through portal too.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi guys, has anyone claimed points for 457 experience while its been on a separate occupation code other than the 189/190 code you got grant or application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi guys, has anyone claimed points for 457 experience while its been on a separate occupation code other than the 189/190 code you got grant or application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. Done that. 

457 is on 242112, claiming its points for 234112 for 189. 

You can do so as long as your 457 experience is positively assessed for the occupation you wish to nominate for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

FVG said:


> I no longer need to refresh Immitracker and EF countless times (which I've beed doing since I lodged my visa application last August 25).
> 
> I no longer need to stalk some forum experts who were really great help in this endeavor. I genuinely thank you guys!!!
> 
> My take away on this: All comments in this forum will not be applicable to your case. It is you alone who can assess which fits your situation best. Be wise and be extremely patient.
> 
> I hope everyone eventually gets their grant in GOD's time.
> 
> Cheers!!!


it feels a bit lonely after grant, isnt it?


----------



## andreyx108b

manpan18 said:


> Interesting. Never heard of a CO asking to upload the PTE results. Have you sent it via the PTE portal already?


they do ask, it has to be sent via portal and copy can be sent too.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

parth1310 said:


> Yes. Done that.
> 457 is on 242112, claiming its points for 234112 for 189.
> 
> You can do so as long as your 457 experience is positively assessed for the occupation you wish to nominate for 189.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks my friend




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

az1610 said:


> i am writing this with a sorrow heart , but brothers i no longer will be active on expatforum
> september has been a roller coaster ride...with the tsunami of grants every morning i was hopeful to get receive the golden email but again the grants have significantly reduced
> 
> plus i have noticed least grants reported in this month were of june applicants..so i guess its better to move in life and try to focus on other things..maybe its time to get physically healthy and play cricket
> 
> best of luck brothers


Hi Bro,

Its been just over 3 months...
Relax and set up your mind according to the DIBP SLA's.

Eventually - it will come on ur day...
Till then - Just chill

Mine took 6.5 months..


----------



## Saikirupa

jithooos said:


> There will be a A4 paper where all your details and your picture will be mentioned with their official stamp and sign. You have to upload that too. Not just the page in passport where you got the seal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you attach a sample of it..? I dint get anything of that sort. Applying again


----------



## jithooos

Saikirupa said:


> can you attach a sample of it..? I dint get anything of that sort. Applying again




Police clearance certificate is issued by them with official emblem and other credentials. Passport page stamping is just an addition. Posting PCC in a public forum won’t be a good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharisk

Hi Guys,

I've just lodge my 189 Visa application with all documents uploaded upfront including medicals and PCC. Really hoping for a direct grant. How long will they update us with CO contact if there are problems with our application?

Wish me luck.


----------



## shekharsince1986

pharisk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just lodge my 189 Visa application with all documents uploaded upfront including medicals and PCC. Really hoping for a direct grant. How long will they update us with CO contact if there are problems with our application?
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck.. I will do in a couple of days.

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

pharisk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just lodge my 189 Visa application with all documents uploaded upfront including medicals and PCC. Really hoping for a direct grant. How long will they update us with CO contact if there are problems with our application?
> 
> Wish me luck.




It can take anywhere from 1 week - 12 weeks. But looking at the current trend, you should get a CO contact with in a month if they need more info. 

And yeah, wishing you good luck for direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

FVG said:


> Just received the grant! DG! Thanks be to GOD!!!


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

FVG said:


> I no longer need to refresh Immitracker and EF countless times (which I've beed doing since I lodged my visa application last August 25).
> 
> I no longer need to stalk some forum experts who were really great help in this endeavor. I genuinely thank you guys!!!
> 
> My take away on this: All comments in this forum will not be applicable to your case. It is you alone who can assess which fits your situation best. Be wise and be extremely patient.
> 
> I hope everyone eventually gets their grant in GOD's time.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Expatdown said:


> God grace, I have been granted with god speed.
> 
> Time line
> ---------
> 233411 - Electronics Engineer
> 5 Aug 2017 - PTE (All 7)
> 6 July 2017 - EA Skill Assessment Submitted (fast track)
> 22 Aug 2017 - EA results -> positive
> 22 Aug 2017 - EOI Submitted (189 70 points)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Invitation to Apply - 189 (sole application)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Visa application lodged, Paid, all docs uploaded and waiting the miracle to bestow upon me
> 25 Sep 2017 - Visa 189 Granted (Adelaide)


Congratulations mate!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

markymark5 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just to inform you that I got my Grant today. I would like to thank everyone for all the help.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

scjoshi said:


> Hello everyone!!! Would like to share the good news with you all here at the forum! Got the email yesterday after an anxious wait! Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Lodged: 10 Apr
> 1st CO: 26 May (80, 1221)
> IP1: 28 May
> 2nd CO: 24 July (Proof of genuine relationship)
> IP2: 01 Aug
> Grant: 25 Sep
> IED: 18 Jan (11 months from PCC issue date)


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iconsydney

Congratulations, Can you please share your ied aswell.


scjoshi said:


> Hello everyone!!! Would like to share the good news with you all here at the forum! Got the email yesterday after an anxious wait! Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Details:
> 
> Lodged: 10 Apr
> 1st CO: 26 May (80, 1221)
> IP1: 28 May
> 2nd CO: 24 July (Proof of genuine relationship)
> IP2: 01 Aug
> Grant: 25 Sep
> IED: 18 Jan (11 months from PCC issue date)


----------



## andreyx108b

pharisk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just lodge my 189 Visa application with all documents uploaded upfront including medicals and PCC. Really hoping for a direct grant. How long will they update us with CO contact if there are problems with our application?
> 
> Wish me luck.




Usually co contact happens within 3-6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

It is close to a month since I lodged my application. I have applied for PCC from India and FBI USA. Indian one is going to be a quicker one, which I will receive in couple of weeks from now. But FBI one will take minimum of another two months to reach me. I have scheduled our medicals for 10th of October. My worry is, if CO contacts me about missing PCCs in the attachments, I do not have a proof to show them that I have applied for these PCCs. All these applications are mail based ones and do not have a record that would show that the application is in progress.

Any recommendations/suggestions on how to handle this scenario, if CO contacts me before I receive back PCC from India and US?


----------



## BillyJoe101

Has anyone had any luck with calling DIBP and informing them that you have added the new required information.

Cheers


----------



## markymark5

Expatdown said:


> God grace, I have been granted with god speed.
> 
> Time line
> ---------
> 233411 - Electronics Engineer
> 5 Aug 2017 - PTE (All 7)
> 6 July 2017 - EA Skill Assessment Submitted (fast track)
> 22 Aug 2017 - EA results -> positive
> 22 Aug 2017 - EOI Submitted (189 70 points)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Invitation to Apply - 189 (sole application)
> 23 Aug 2017 - Visa application lodged, Paid, all docs uploaded and waiting the miracle to bestow upon me
> 25 Sep 2017 - Visa 189 Granted (Adelaide)


Blazing fast timeline. Congrats mate!


----------



## libati

Thanks to all in this forum...God has blessed us with grant mail .
Special thanks to Andy, Vikas, sultan and many others who has helped me during this process

Timelines below 
Visa Lodge - 03rd April 2017
CO contact for form 815 - 21st April 
IP Pressed : 24 April 2017
Code : 261313 
Points : 65 
Team : Brisbane
IED : 04 Oct 2017

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

debeash said:


> Congratulations mate!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats Dear


----------



## jithooos

libati said:


> Thanks to all in this forum...God has blessed us with grant mail .
> Special thanks to Andy, Vikas, sultan and many others who has helped me during this process
> 
> Timelines below
> Visa Lodge - 03rd April 2017
> CO contact for form 815 - 21st April
> IP Pressed : 24 April 2017
> Code : 261313
> Points : 65
> Team : Brisbane
> IED : 04 Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamlandoz

libati said:


> Thanks to all in this forum...God has blessed us with grant mail .
> Special thanks to Andy, Vikas, sultan and many others who has helped me during this process
> 
> Timelines below
> Visa Lodge - 03rd April 2017
> CO contact for form 815 - 21st April
> IP Pressed : 24 April 2017
> Code : 261313
> Points : 65
> Team : Brisbane
> IED : 04 Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Congrats ...


----------



## hjauhari

hanks to all in this forum...God has blessed us with grant mail .
Special thanks to Andy, Vikas, sultan and many others who has helped me during this process

Timelines below 
Visa Lodge - 03rd April 2017
CO contact for form 815 - 21st April 
IP Pressed : 24 April 2017
Code : 261313 
Points : 65 
Team : Brisbane
IED : 04 Oct 2017

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!

But how come iED so early and what is form 815 for?


----------



## libati

My kids were tested positive for TB and later cleared with X-ray scanning. In these cases, they ask for Form 815 and that will mean a shorter IED of 6 months.

IED is Initial Entry Date to Australia.



hjauhari said:


> hanks to all in this forum...God has blessed us with grant mail .
> Special thanks to Andy, Vikas, sultan and many others who has helped me during this process
> 
> Timelines below
> Visa Lodge - 03rd April 2017
> CO contact for form 815 - 21st April
> IP Pressed : 24 April 2017
> Code : 261313
> Points : 65
> Team : Brisbane
> IED : 04 Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> But how come iED so early and what is form 815 for?


----------



## irahulbishnoi

hjauhari said:


> hanks to all in this forum...God has blessed us with grant mail .
> Special thanks to Andy, Vikas, sultan and many others who has helped me during this process
> 
> Timelines below
> Visa Lodge - 03rd April 2017
> CO contact for form 815 - 21st April
> IP Pressed : 24 April 2017
> Code : 261313
> Points : 65
> Team : Brisbane
> IED : 04 Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> 
> But how come iED so early and what is form 815 for?


I guess IED depends on your medicals. its usually one year after medical.


----------



## aks80

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> It is close to a month since I lodged my application. I have applied for PCC from India and FBI USA. Indian one is going to be a quicker one, which I will receive in couple of weeks from now. But FBI one will take minimum of another two months to reach me. I have scheduled our medicals for 10th of October. My worry is, if CO contacts me about missing PCCs in the attachments, I do not have a proof to show them that I have applied for these PCCs. All these applications are mail based ones and do not have a record that would show that the application is in progress.
> 
> Any recommendations/suggestions on how to handle this scenario, if CO contacts me before I receive back PCC from India and US?


I attached the courier receipt that showed the destination address which is the FBI location. 

I got a CO contact anyway for the PCC. Also, whether you show proof of having applied for PCC makes no difference to CO. They look for the document, if they don't see what they need, they will ask you for it.


----------



## aks80

BillyJoe101 said:


> Has anyone had any luck with calling DIBP and informing them that you have added the new required information.
> 
> Cheers


A) That's not needed
B) It won't make a difference

CO contact won't necessarily push your application to the end of the queue. Yes, it sucks to not have an immediate decision, but don't overthink your situation.


----------



## ravinder.529

Hi All, I have a query regarding PCC.
I have a PCC from my hometown . Do I need to get PCC from my current address as well ?

My current address is in different state and my permanent address is in different stat of India because I am working outside my hometown. Pl suggest.


----------



## jithooos

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding PCC.
> 
> I have a PCC from my hometown . Do I need to get PCC from my current address as well ?
> 
> 
> 
> My current address is in different state and my permanent address is in different stat of India because I am working outside my hometown. Pl suggest.




Not required. You need to have one PCC from one country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding PCC.
> I have a PCC from my hometown . Do I need to get PCC from my current address as well ?
> 
> My current address is in different state and my permanent address is in different stat of India because I am working outside my hometown. Pl suggest.



No need.


----------



## ravinder.529

jithooos said:


> Not required. You need to have one PCC from one country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jithooos and JP Mosa.


----------



## manpreet123

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding PCC.
> I have a PCC from my hometown . Do I need to get PCC from my current address as well ?
> 
> My current address is in different state and my permanent address is in different stat of India because I am working outside my hometown. Pl suggest.


I believe PCC has to be done from the address you are residing say for occupation or Job.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101

aks80 said:


> A) That's not needed
> B) It won't make a difference
> 
> CO contact won't necessarily push your application to the end of the queue. Yes, it sucks to not have an immediate decision, but don't overthink your situation.



Appreciate the optimism my man!! I just wanted to go back ASAP, as I've already been away from oz now for more than 3 months. But sometimes thats life. I guess it means for travelling round the globe in the mean time


----------



## satish5b8

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding PCC.
> I have a PCC from my hometown . Do I need to get PCC from my current address as well ?
> 
> My current address is in different state and my permanent address is in different stat of India because I am working outside my hometown. Pl suggest.


How you got PCC from your home town? have you applied through PSK?.

we have to submit the PCC issued by the PSK to the visa lodge not from the local police station PCC. 

Here, PCC is related to the national level not to the state level.


----------



## ravinder.529

satish5b8 said:


> How you got PCC from your home town? have you applied through PSK?.
> 
> we have to submit the PCC issued by the PSK to the visa lodge not from the local police station PCC.
> 
> Here, PCC is related to the national level not to the state level.


HI, I got PCC from PSK which covers my hometown.
Thanks for information that only one PCC per country is required.


----------



## manpan18

irahulbishnoi said:


> I guess IED depends on your medicals. its usually one year after medical.


Medical/PCC


----------



## kalyan1503

*189 for ANZCO221111*

Hi,

I have applied for PR visa under 189 and EOI submitted on 01 July 2017 with 65 points. When can i expect call ?pls advice. Thx.


----------



## satish5b8

kalyan1503 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for PR visa under 189 and EOI submitted on 01 July 2017 with 65 points. When can i expect call ?pls advice. Thx.


Could you re-frame your query, have you submitted VISA or EOI?.


----------



## manpan18

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> It is close to a month since I lodged my application. I have applied for PCC from India and FBI USA. Indian one is going to be a quicker one, which I will receive in couple of weeks from now. But FBI one will take minimum of another two months to reach me. I have scheduled our medicals for 10th of October. My worry is, if CO contacts me about missing PCCs in the attachments, I do not have a proof to show them that I have applied for these PCCs. All these applications are mail based ones and do not have a record that would show that the application is in progress.
> 
> Any recommendations/suggestions on how to handle this scenario, if CO contacts me before I receive back PCC from India and US?


You can write a letter stating that your PCCs are in progress and sign it.
Attach photocopies of the form that you have sent to the authorities.
Scan all these as one single document and name the file as "PCC in progress" or something to that affect.
If CO contacts you before you get the PCCs and asks for it, wait for another 25 days just in case you get the PCCs.
Upload the PCCs or the "PCC in progress" under the PCC/Character section (whatever the case might be) and press Information Provided button.

Don't worry. DIBP understands these situations.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

manpan18 said:


> You can write a letter stating that your PCCs are in progress and sign it.
> Attach photocopies of the form that you have sent to the authorities.
> Scan all these as one single document and name the file as "PCC in progress" or something to that affect.
> If CO contacts you before you get the PCCs and asks for it, wait for another 25 days just in case you get the PCCs.
> Upload the PCCs or the "PCC in progress" under the PCC/Character section (whatever the case might be) and press Information Provided button.
> 
> Don't worry. DIBP understands these situations.


Thank you for ur advice, it is indeed helpful !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Dear forum members

I got the medicals done yesterday and checking in Immi Account today, it says the below:

Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.


I assume everything is good and have cleared the medical and now i can go for visa application.

thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Dear forum members
> 
> I got the medicals done yesterday and checking in Immi Account today, it says the below:
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.
> 
> 
> I assume everything is good and have cleared the medical and now i can go for visa application.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Yes all is good. Medicals are cleared


----------



## satish5b8

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Dear forum members
> 
> I got the medicals done yesterday and checking in Immi Account today, it says the below:
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.
> 
> 
> I assume everything is good and have cleared the medical and now i can go for visa application.
> 
> thanks in advance.



Yes, Everything is good.


----------



## Kevin22

Even I have applied in the month of June

I believe the grants will start pouring again

I am being positive


----------



## sumitgupta22

libati said:


> Thanks to all in this forum...God has blessed us with grant mail .
> Special thanks to Andy, Vikas, sultan and many others who has helped me during this process
> 
> Timelines below
> Visa Lodge - 03rd April 2017
> CO contact for form 815 - 21st April
> IP Pressed : 24 April 2017
> Code : 261313
> Points : 65
> Team : Brisbane
> IED : 04 Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## ozielover

aamer.gr81 said:


> The standard procedure to get an Indian PCC for Indian citizen staying abroad is to get it issued from the nearest consulate or embassy.
> below is the link from DIBP website. Hope this will suffice.......
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/india
> 
> Non-resident citizens:
> Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, Consulate or Embassy in your country of residence.


Yes, I checked the DIBP website first when i had this query. I thought it must be an approach to make the PCC easier and such an option is available as we don't need to travel back home for this, anyways the PCC is send by air mail from India from the regional passport office near our town. That's why it take a week time for PCC abroad and we get on the same day in India. If we can do medicals from India i believe PCC wouldn't be an issue. Anyways many thanks for sharing the details with me.


----------



## suhasaraos

*Got my Grant!*

Hi All - got my grant today.. sigh! thank you all and this forum for the fantastic support I have received right from my EOI to waiting for Grant.


----------



## singhj07

What would be the best way to put together information from Facebook, Whatsapp, Instagram and phone calls to proof the genuine relationship? Please share.


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi everyone,

My given names in the EOI submitted was _Diya Eldin_ 
After I received the invitation, I came to know that given names are all the names except the last name (or family name), which in this case should be _Diya Eldin Maged Bashier_.
will it be a problem that the information given in the EOI will be different from the one I'm about to submit in the Immiaccount ?


----------



## manpan18

jithooos said:


> Sounds perfect !! If we are gonna be in any nearby place after moving to Australia, I'm gonna ping you for sure! Let me see your cooking skills.. cheers.. now keep us in yours prayers for a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Count me in guys! Waiting for your grant jithooos!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


----------



## jithooos

manpan18 said:


> Count me in guys! Waiting for your grant jithooos!




Cheers bro !! We will have a blast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


That's a pity. Iv'e read on some thread that it is possible to get an extension on your IED. Try searching the forum for similar posts.


----------



## manpan18

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My given names in the EOI submitted was _Diya Eldin_
> After I received the invitation, I came to know that given names are all the names except the last name (or family name), which in this case should be _Diya Eldin Maged Bashier_.
> will it be a problem that the information given in the EOI will be different from the one I'm about to submit in the Immiaccount ?


Fill the correct details in the visa application. Regarding your EOI, you don't need to prove anything except the claimed points in your EOI. Won't be a problem. I don't remember if it locks the name, but if it does you can provide the correct name via "Update Us" in your immi account and form 80.


----------



## sharma1981

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My given names in the EOI submitted was _Diya Eldin_
> After I received the invitation, I came to know that given names are all the names except the last name (or family name), which in this case should be _Diya Eldin Maged Bashier_.
> will it be a problem that the information given in the EOI will be different from the one I'm about to submit in the Immiaccount ?


Hi

Create a Statutory declaration and submit while VISA lodge. Also , use "Update US" button in the immiaccount to let DIBP know about this case after VISA lodge.

Use all correct info during VISA Lodge as per your current passport


----------



## manpan18

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congrats and Good luck with the extension! Call the helpline if needed.


----------



## jithooos

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?




Put a mail to your allocated gsm Office right away. I’m sure that they will waiver your IED. There were many cases similar to yours who got their IED waived off. Do not wait, shoot a mail now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congrats!


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congrats...


----------



## JP Mosa

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?



Congrats.
Patience paid off at-last.

All the best for future endeavors.

You can request for FL by writing to your CO or processing team politely that you can not make it in this shorter period.

Max probability is that you will be given IED waiver if you are not in those who were asked to submit F-815.

Good luck


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Thank you folks for all your wishes and yes ! while I immediately requested a waiver for the IED, I am also getting prepared to evaluate the options of flying in such a short notice. Damn ! the anti-climax but surely i will put out a detailed post here soon as it was a roller coaster ride for me.

But eventually patience pays off, some get it early and some eventually, so do not lose hope all 2016 ers...your day is soon right in the corner.... I am sincerely hoping and wishing all the applicants who are waiting that this inevitable wait be ended with happy smiles holding on to a lot of hope and trust. 

Just don't give up.. Cheers


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Wow congratulations.. much awaited grant.. Hope your patience paid..

Right an email today and try to call them tomorrow itself; however have your plan B.

All the best..


----------



## sumitgupta22

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congratz bro.. hope you get your IED extension.


----------



## pkk0574

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saadusman17

Do I need to send the PTE scores from the PTE portal?

I have just uploaded the PDF score report of the PTE score to my 189 visa application.

I took my PTE test in Melbourne, so do they automatically send it to visa authorities or I need to send manually?

If I need to send manually, what information should I fill in the form on PTE website.

It has following fields:

Country:	
State/Province:	
City:	
Institution/Organization/Department/School:	

Thanks!


----------



## sharma1981

saadusman17 said:


> Do I need to send the PTE scores from the PTE portal?
> 
> I have just uploaded the PDF score report of the PTE score to my 189 visa application.
> 
> I took my PTE test in Melbourne, so do they automatically send it to visa authorities or I need to send manually?
> 
> If I need to send manually, what information should I fill in the form on PTE website.
> 
> It has following fields:
> 
> Country:
> State/Province:
> City:
> Institution/Organization/Department/School:
> 
> Thanks!



Login to your PTE account and use "Send Scores" option. Select DIBP to whom to send scores.
During VISA lodge, also upload the PTE result.

Country:	*Australia*
State/Province:	
City:	
Institution/Organization/Department/School:	*DIBP*


----------



## saadusman17

sharma1981 said:


> Login to your PTE account and use "Send Scores" option. Select DIBP to whom to send scores.
> During VISA lodge, also upload the PTE result.
> 
> Country:	*Australia*
> State/Province:
> City:
> Institution/Organization/Department/School:	*DIBP*


Thank you very much! Just done it.


----------



## karan_y25

Many congratulations!



Maverick_VJ said:


> Thank you folks for all your wishes and yes ! while I immediately requested a waiver for the IED, I am also getting prepared to evaluate the options of flying in such a short notice. Damn ! the anti-climax but surely i will put out a detailed post here soon as it was a roller coaster ride for me.
> 
> But eventually patience pays off, some get it early and some eventually, so do not lose hope all 2016 ers...your day is soon right in the corner.... I am sincerely hoping and wishing all the applicants who are waiting that this inevitable wait be ended with happy smiles holding on to a lot of hope and trust.
> 
> Just don't give up.. Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Is it a good idea to serve notice period of 3 months right now

I have lodged my application on 6th September and is actually aiming for direct grant as i have front loaded all documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhj07

What would be the best way to put together information from Facebook, Whatsapp, Instagram and phone calls to proof the genuine relationship?


----------



## sumitgupta22

bhagat.dabas said:


> Is it a good idea to serve notice period of 3 months right now
> 
> I have lodged my application on 6th September and is actually aiming for direct grant as i have front loaded all documents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I were you, I wouldn't have taken that risk. DIBP is very unpredictable. Many people are waiting for more than a year without even a CO contact. Today, 1 person got Grant after almost a year of VISA application. He uploaded all the docs at the time of lodging the application itself and never got any CO contact.

I will not resign from my current org until I have grant letter in my hand.


----------



## sharma1981

sumitgupta22 said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't have taken that risk. DIBP is very unpredictable. Many people are waiting for more than a year without even a CO contact. Today, 1 person got Grant after almost a year of VISA application. He uploaded all the docs at the time of lodging the application itself and never got any CO contact.
> 
> I will not resign from my current org until I have grant letter in my hand.


Yes that's safer thing to do.


----------



## sandy dhull

sandy dhull said:


> hello everyone,
> I have a silly query, I have applied for 189 in June as an offshore applicant and waiting for grant.
> But now i want to pursue my post graduation from there and batch starts from Feb 2018, my query is:
> 1 Can i apply for a student Visa if it decision doesn't come till than, will it be granted as they have a condition of Genuine Temporary Entrant.
> 2 Is there a option of going there on tourist visa and then applying for a bridging visa.


Experts please advice
thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22

sandy dhull said:


> Experts please advice
> thanks


Your latest Visa will override your existing Visa. Consider you get your PR and same day after few hours you get your student VISA, your PR will be gone. 

There are still few months to Feb, if you can wait, wait for 1-2 more months. I hope you get your PR next month as they are processing May applicants and might focus on June applicants next month.


----------



## sandy dhull

sumitgupta22 said:


> Your latest Visa will override your existing Visa. Consider you get your PR and same day after few hours you get your student VISA, your PR will be gone.
> 
> There are still few months to Feb, if you can wait, wait for 1-2 more months. I hope you get your PR next month as they are processing May applicants and might focus on June applicants next month.


thanks for your advice, I will wait for some time. But after that if i have to apply for student visa, what are the chance of approval, since my agent is saying that you are not genuine temporary entrant as you have already applied for PR.
Thanks


----------



## 1441889

Just joined the gang here anxiously (well shouldn't be) waiting for grant haha . 

Best of wishes to everyone!

I shall now carry on with my life


----------



## aks80

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congrats! Best of luck with IED change. Write them an email, hopefully you will hear from them soon.


----------



## sandy dhull

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congratulations and good luck for IED waiver.


----------



## Saikirupa

Hi Guys,

CO Contacted for PCC yesterday and I got the certificate for me and my husband. I am bit confused now on how to attach this document. Should I attach it under attach document of our respective sections in immiaccount ? or Should send a reply to the email?


----------



## sharma1981

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO Contacted for PCC yesterday and I got the certificate for me and my husband. I am bit confused now on how to attach this document. Should I attach it under attach document of our respective sections in immiaccount ? or Should send a reply to the email?


Do BOTH !!!
And press Information Provided button


----------



## ekta1988

Dear All,

My husband and I received visa grant today with IED as 14th July, 2018.

I would like to thank everyone in this forum who solved my queries.

<*SNIP*> *Already answered on another thread  kaju/moderator*

Our timelines were:
Occupation: 261311 Analyst Programmer (75 points)

Invited - 12th July,2017
Visa Lodged - 24th July,2017
Grant - 26th September,2017 (Direct Grant - Brisbane)


----------



## Saikirupa

sharma1981 said:


> Do BOTH !!!
> And press Information Provided button


Thanks for the quick reply!.

We took a photocopy and got it notarized. But our pics and the signatures are not clear in it. Can i attach both the original and the photocopy for both of us?


----------



## sharma1981

Saikirupa said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!.
> 
> We took a photocopy and got it notarized. But our pics and the signatures are not clear in it. Can i attach both the original and the photocopy for both of us?


DO NOT NOTARIZE PCC.

Attach only SCAN of original !!!


----------



## coolgauravmonster

Hi All,

I was contacted by CO on 28 Aug and he was asking for German PCC and ITR docs.
I had submitted the same and pressed IP on 2nd September. I have read somewhere that form 16 are also required to be uploaded, can I upload them now, I have arranged all form 16 for past 10 years.


----------



## sharma1981

coolgauravmonster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was contacted by CO on 28 Aug and he was asking for German PCC and ITR docs.
> I had submitted the same and pressed IP on 2nd September. I have read somewhere that form 16 are also required to be uploaded, can I upload them now, I have arranged all form 16 for past 10 years.


Go ahead and upload. Its not an issue and will only strengthen your case. You can also email CO about the same.


----------



## coolgauravmonster

Thanks for quick reply, do I need to notarized them as well?


----------



## coolgauravmonster

sharma1981 said:


> Go ahead and upload. Its not an issue and will only strengthen your case. You can also email CO about the same.


Thanks for quick reply, do I need to notarized them as well?


----------



## sharma1981

coolgauravmonster said:


> Thanks for quick reply, do I need to notarized them as well?


Not needed. Just GOOD color scans are OK.
Remove any passwords on the docs.

Black and white scans will require notary.


----------



## joy79

Hi Sharma

Why do we need to email as well? In the doc CO sent they have mentioned that emailing with cause delays when compared to directly updating in the online account. 



sharma1981 said:


> Saikirupa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO Contacted for PCC yesterday and I got the certificate for me and my husband. I am bit confused now on how to attach this document. Should I attach it under attach document of our respective sections in immiaccount ? or Should send a reply to the email?
> 
> 
> 
> Do BOTH !!!
> And press Information Provided button
Click to expand...


----------



## sharma1981

joy79 said:


> Hi Sharma
> 
> Why do we need to email as well? In the doc CO sent they have mentioned that emailing with cause delays when compared to directly updating in the online account.


That would be for the people who just email and do not upload.

But there is no harm is shaking CO both ways.


----------



## joy79

Hmm. I only submitted online and pressed IP on Sept 9th. Do you think it'll be an added advantage if I email them now? It's too late for me now I guess 



sharma1981 said:


> Saikirupa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO Contacted for PCC yesterday and I got the certificate for me and my husband. I am bit confused now on how to attach this document. Should I attach it under attach document of our respective sections in immiaccount ? or Should send a reply to the email?
> 
> 
> 
> Do BOTH !!!
> And press Information Provided button
Click to expand...




sharma1981 said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharma
> 
> Why do we need to email as well? In the doc CO sent they have mentioned that emailing with cause delays when compared to directly updating in the online account.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be for the people who just email and do not upload.
> 
> But there is no harm is shaking CO both ways.
Click to expand...


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi Everyone,

I've started filling up the 17 pages in the Immiaccount after receiving an invitation, however I still have this doubt. When is the right time to do the medical check? is it after submitting the Immiaccount application ? or just anytime withing the 60 days window? do I need to wait for a notification that tells me I should do the medical check now? what documents are required for this process?

regards,


----------



## sharma1981

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've started filling up the 17 pages in the Immiaccount after receiving an invitation, however I still have this doubt. When is the right time to do the medical check? is it after submitting the Immiaccount application ? or just anytime withing the 60 days window? do I need to wait for a notification that tells me I should do the medical check now? what documents are required for this process?
> 
> regards,


Schedule medicals and get it done ASAP. While filling VISA application select YES for medicals and mention your HAP id.

If you front upload all docs, then there are great chances of you getting grant without CO contact.
Also, upload FORM 80, Form 1221 for all applicants.
Submit payslips, tax docs , bank statements highlighting salary credits etc.

Make sure your PTE scores are already sent to DIBP

Best wishes


----------



## Diyaeldin

sharma1981 said:


> Schedule medicals and get it done ASAP. While filling VISA application select YES for medicals and mention your HAP id.
> 
> If you front upload all docs, then there are great chances of you getting grant without CO contact.
> Also, upload FORM 80, Form 1221 for all applicants.
> Submit payslips, tax docs , bank statements highlighting salary credits etc.
> 
> Make sure your PTE scores are already sent to DIBP
> 
> Best wishes


I read somewhere that medicals can be done after submitting the application..so you mean that's not correct ?
What does "there are great chances of you getting grant without CO contact" means ?
where can I find form 80 & form 1221 ?
I've taken IELTS exam not PTE, what is the process for IELTS?

regards,


----------



## sharma1981

Diyaeldin said:


> I read somewhere that medicals can be done after submitting the application..so you mean that's not correct ?
> What does "there are great chances of you getting grant without CO contact" means ?
> where can I find form 80 & form 1221 ?
> I've taken IELTS exam not PTE, what is the process for IELTS?
> 
> regards,



1. Medicals can be done before VISA lodge. Go to immiaccount and select "My health declarations" to generate HAP Id and then schedule medicals using that.
If you prefer to do medicals after VISA lodge then you need to wait for CO to ask for that as many people have reported that they are not able to generate HAP IDs post VISA Lodge till CO asks.

2. Search DIBP website for Form 80 and Form 1221 for VISA 189.

3. IELTS forms are uploaded during VISA lodge post invite via ImmiAccount.

4. If you front upload everything, then you may directly get visa grant without any CO contact as all docs are already uploaded.


----------



## debeash

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Maverick_VJ said:


> Thank you folks for all your wishes and yes ! while I immediately requested a waiver for the IED, I am also getting prepared to evaluate the options of flying in such a short notice. Damn ! the anti-climax but surely i will put out a detailed post here soon as it was a roller coaster ride for me.
> 
> But eventually patience pays off, some get it early and some eventually, so do not lose hope all 2016 ers...your day is soon right in the corner.... I am sincerely hoping and wishing all the applicants who are waiting that this inevitable wait be ended with happy smiles holding on to a lot of hope and trust.
> 
> Just don't give up.. Cheers


Congrats.

And, Update us if you get the IED waiver, your case may help others here.


----------



## sharma1981

joy79 said:


> Hmm. I only submitted online and pressed IP on Sept 9th. Do you think it'll be an added advantage if I email them now? It's too late for me now I guess


You already did what was needed. Sending email is just another formality so nothing delayed about it. Mention in email that you have uploaded what was requested


----------



## sharma1981

keerat said:


> I applied through agent and have no immi account password. On 19th i got co mail n information requested and we uploaded on 22nd. I want to know what would be status on immi account ? Received ??? Or any other.


Dont post in multiple forums same thing.

Go back to your earlier post. I have replied it there. Already people are fed with people flooding DIBP with multiple EOIs.


----------



## dhiva_p05

aks80 said:


> I attached the courier receipt that showed the destination address which is the FBI location.
> 
> I got a CO contact anyway for the PCC. Also, whether you show proof of having applied for PCC makes no difference to CO. They look for the document, if they don't see what they need, they will ask you for it.


I am in the same boat, my PCC application reached FBI on 25-Sep-17. I don't know how long will it take to get the clearance. And there is no online process to track the app status.


----------



## rpalni

Hi All, Currently my immi status is "This application is currently being assessed" after Information provided for CO query on 13th Sep. How many stages are left for my grant?


----------



## JinDan

*PCC not received*

Hi, What should I do if I don't receive my PCC within 28 days? Attach the receipt in the ImmiAccount or email it to CO?


----------



## asad_18pk

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?



Congrats Maverick what is Global FB Qu/Resp in your signature?

ANZSCO: 261111 ; Points : 70 

EOI : 11th Jul 16

Visa Inv : 3rd Aug 16

Visa Lodged : 30th Sep 16

PCC : 4th Oct 16

Assessing Auth : GSM Adelaide 

CO 1st Cont for Medicals : 15th Nov 16 (46th Day) 

Medicals Uploaded: 29th Nov 16

Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17

AHC EV Call Self / HR : 27th Jul / 28th Jul 17 (300th Day) 



Grant : 26th Sept 2017 ( 361st Day)



IED: 4th Oct 2017 :frusty:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

JinDan said:


> Hi, What should I do if I don't receive my PCC within 28 days? Attach the receipt in the ImmiAccount or email it to CO?




Yes, let the CO know that you have made all necessary attempts to obtain PCC and the application is under process. Any receipts/followup mails etc will help you prove it easily. DIBP is well aware about the delays and they allow leeway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

*Medicals*

Hi,

How to do medicals for 189 visa before getting invite?

PS: Only for self

Regards,
Saravana


----------



## satish5b8

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> How to do medicals for 189 visa before getting invite?
> 
> PS: Only for self
> 
> Regards,
> Saravana


Please follow this link
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

First create immiaccount and submit MyHealthDeclarations after that Genearate HAP id follow the above link.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

asad_18pk said:


> Congrats Maverick what is Global FB Qu/Resp in your signature?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 ; Points : 70
> 
> EOI : 11th Jul 16
> 
> Visa Inv : 3rd Aug 16
> 
> Visa Lodged : 30th Sep 16
> 
> PCC : 4th Oct 16
> 
> Assessing Auth : GSM Adelaide
> 
> CO 1st Cont for Medicals : 15th Nov 16 (46th Day)
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 29th Nov 16
> 
> Global FB Qu/ Resp : 6th Jun / 20th Jun 17
> 
> AHC EV Call Self / HR : 27th Jul / 28th Jul 17 (300th Day)
> 
> 
> 
> Grant : 26th Sept 2017 ( 361st Day)
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 4th Oct 2017 :frusty:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and once my waiting window slid past 8 months, I requested a feedback on my case from their Global Feedback Online form that is accessible from immiaccount .


----------



## Maverick_VJ

JP Mosa said:


> Congrats.
> Patience paid off at-last.
> 
> All the best for future endeavors.
> 
> You can request for FL by writing to your CO or processing team politely that you can not make it in this shorter period.
> 
> Max probability is that you will be given IED waiver if you are not in those who were asked to submit F-815.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you bhai! I sent a request immediately for an extension and I plan to talk to them as well. However, sorting things to fly as well if there is any delay in their response. 

I have got a consolidated Grant Letter for all 4 of us along with individual letters for everyone and also a separate letter regarding IED.

I did not submit any F-815 and can you specify what exactly is that?


----------



## libati

Hi all,

I have received my grant today as posted earlier and my IED date is 4th Oct 2017.
Along with the grant letters, I have received another email with the following content.

Can anyone please let me know whether this letter means my IED is waived off and I can enter even after 3 months (my notice period is 3 months)

==============================================================
"The Department acknowledges that the initial entry date provided of 04/10/2017 may be short and therefore the Notice to visa holders letter attached to this email applies to your particular circumstance.

*NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE*

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
*8504* - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “*Visa Grant Notice*” provided to you when your visa was granted.

General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.

General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.

*Visa Validity Period*

This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “*Visa Grant Notice*”.

If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.

*Children born outside of Australia*

Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the department’s website. See: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

*Travelling to Australia*

This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.

Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.

Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.

If you require any further assistance please email [email protected]"
============================================================


----------



## JP Mosa

Maverick_VJ said:


> Thank you bhai! I sent a request immediately for an extension and I plan to talk to them as well. However, sorting things to fly as well if there is any delay in their response.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got a consolidated Grant Letter for all 4 of us along with individual letters for everyone and also a separate letter regarding IED.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not submit any F-815 and can you specify what exactly is that?





F-815 is health undertaking, required to submit if any health condition found, who generally will be issued shorter IEDs

So no worries

Hope you get your waiver

All the best




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

Even i am in the same situation and what exacttly is the content of the separate letter regarding IED .

Is it the same as I posted a bit earlier







Maverick_VJ said:


> Thank you bhai! I sent a request immediately for an extension and I plan to talk to them as well. However, sorting things to fly as well if there is any delay in their response.
> 
> I have got a consolidated Grant Letter for all 4 of us along with individual letters for everyone and also a separate letter regarding IED.
> 
> I did not submit any F-815 and can you specify what exactly is that?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

JP Mosa said:


> F-815 is health undertaking, required to submit if any health condition found, who generally will be issued shorter IEDs
> 
> So no worries
> 
> Hope you get your waiver
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you bhai for the update and none of us in the family had such an issue.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

libati said:


> Even i am in the same situation and what exacttly is the content of the separate letter regarding IED .
> 
> Is it the same as I posted a bit earlier


I was about to post the same and yes mate, I too received the same letter for IED and it does not say that it is waived off anywhere as the grant letters clearly specify that the date cannot be changed. This is automated as mostly the entry date is tagged to the PCC in most cases.

Maybe folks can throw some insights into your query.


----------



## libati

Maverick_VJ said:


> I was about to post the same and yes mate, I too received the same letter for IED and it does not say that it is waived off anywhere as the grant letters clearly specify that the date cannot be changed. This is automated as mostly the entry date is tagged to the PCC in most cases.
> 
> Maybe folks can throw some insights into your query.


It does say that. That was my understanding. I would like some one to just confirm it.

If you read these lines it talks about 8504 condition and GSM has no objection to us breaching that. It will not seek to cancel the visa where breach of 8504 is the only reason.

"
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition."



Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

libati said:


> It does say that. That was my understanding. I would like some one to just confirm it.
> 
> If you read these lines it talks about 8504 condition and GSM has no objection to us breaching that. It will not seek to cancel the visa where breach of 8504 is the only reason.
> 
> "
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I dug this thread from the forum where other forum members had similar dilemma and not all get this IED letter stating the 8504. So one of the member states that whoever get this 8504 letter, once they request for an extension or IED waiver they provide a Facilitation letter and that to me is mandatory for us to travel beyond IED as the standard reply for any mail is 28 days, so in our case as that is anyway breached, the letter is sent as per my understanding.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-regarding-visa-condition-8504-breach-2.html

Can other forum experts throw some insight about this IED letter specifying the 8504 condition ?


----------



## libati

Maverick_VJ said:


> I dug this thread from the forum where other forum members had similar dilemma and not all get this IED letter stating the 8504. So one of the member states that whoever get this 8504 letter, once they request for an extension or IED waiver they provide a Facilitation letter and that to me is mandatory for us to travel beyond IED as the standard reply for any mail is 28 days, so in our case as that is anyway breached, the letter is sent as per my understanding.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-regarding-visa-condition-8504-breach-2.html
> 
> Can other forum experts throw some insight about this IED letter specifying the 8504 condition ?


Yes I too saw this and I had asked this question too in my mail. Lets see what they reply.
But as per the pdf, i do not think it is required as per the below statement.

"
Travelling to Australia

This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder 
can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.


"

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## libati

May be Andy, Vikas , sultan or any seniors in this forum can help us with their experiences

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelWorld

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Finally the grant came for you maverick! I am sure the IED thing will be sorted out as well! Trust me mate, you were one of the topics of discussion between me and my wife during our post-dinner walks - its been a long wait - savour the moment and all the best for all things future


----------



## Maverick_VJ

TravelWorld said:


> Finally the grant came for you maverick! I am sure the IED thing will be sorted out as well! Trust me mate, you were one of the topics of discussion between me and my wife during our post-dinner walks - its been a long wait - savour the moment and all the best for all things future


Thanks buddy for the wishes. I wish you the same as well. Cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## voodoo

I think you need to request a Facilitation Letter by contacting - 

skilled.support @ border.gov.au

There was a similar case as per below link where the person got small extension.

1) Notice does not mean that you can travel beyond IED.
2) You need facilitation letter to travel in breach of IED
3) Facilitation letter is provided only for compelling/very short IED.
4) Facilitation will not be provided automatically, you need to ask for it.

His timeline contains
24/06/2016 - IED (Not Possible)
05/07/2016 - Facilitation Letter
09/08/2016 - Validation Trip for 3 weeks


----------



## natasha.joseph

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Hearty congrats, Mr. Maverick. You never gave up and always used to tell people to "hang in there" when they used to whine about the delays at DIBP (when in fact you had applied 189 much, much before all of them). Your mantra it seems was "Be patient, be positive and be happy." 

You sure are a wonderful human being and wishing you all the very best in Oz. Awesome news (though I came to know about it a bit late).


----------



## rpalni

Hi All, Currently my immi status is "This application is currently being assessed" after Information provided for CO query on 13th Sep. How many stages are left for grant?


----------



## faizi205

Dear Seniors plz help me

I had been granted PR on August 22, 2017 and on the visa grant letter the passport number of mine has been that of my old passport. My passport was renewed on August 11, 2017. Infact the before grant of visa, CO contacted me to submit my renewed passport. But still my visa grant letter contains the number of my old passport. Would this trouble me during my flight booking and airport clearance while travelling to Australia?

Also that I had applied through a consultant. But after visa grant the consultant has done with me and he is no more responding to any of my queries. Plz guide me what I should do.


----------



## Hakostrofik

*Not sure what to do...*

Hi everyone,

I have a quick question, here is my current status:

ANZSCO Code : 261313
Points :65
EOI Date of Effect : 05/09/2017

And unfortunately tomorrow is my 33rd birthday and my point will decrease to 60 

Should I wait with 60 points, is there any possibility that I will be invited with 60 points, let's say in a year?

Please advise...

Thank you,


----------



## Nava_babu

Hakostrofik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question, here is my current status:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Points :65
> EOI Date of Effect : 05/09/2017
> 
> And unfortunately tomorrow is my 33rd birthday and my point will decrease to 60
> 
> Should I wait with 60 points, is there any possibility that I will be invited with 60 points, let's say in a year?
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> Thank you,


Hi , 

Many more happy returns of the day. As far as i know, Your age while submitting EOI will be considered. So no need to worry about that. Be happy with patience. You will get invite in 1st or 2nd round of February 2018. All the best.

Many Thanks,

Babu


----------



## Hakostrofik

Nava_babu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Many more happy returns of the day. As far as i know, Your age while submitting EOI will be considered. So no need to worry about that. Be happy with patience. You will get invite in 1st or 2nd round of February 2018. All the best.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Babu


As far as I know, the age when you get invited is considered. Has that rule changed recently?


----------



## satish5b8

Nava_babu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Many more happy returns of the day. As far as i know, Your age while submitting EOI will be considered. So no need to worry about that. Be happy with patience. You will get invite in 1st or 2nd round of February 2018. All the best.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Babu


Age will be considered while inviting EOI not w.r.t EOI submission.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

satish5b8 said:


> Please follow this link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> First create immiaccount and submit MyHealthDeclarations after that Genearate HAP id follow the above link.


Thanks satish5b8

I have couple of question in filling my health declaration.

1) Does this applicant have a national identity card? should I select Yes/No?

2)If Yes, Which ID's I can provide?

3)If Aadhar? No family name and expiry date in Aadhar. What should I fill?

Regards,
Saravana


----------



## yasir99m

By the Grace of Almighty Me and my wife have received our grants today September 27. It was a long journey Timelines are mentioned below. For those of you waiting please dont be negative or upset the wait is long at times and curiosity of result causes alot of things i totally understand but as long as your application is true you will get it sooner or later. Thanks alot to seniors here you guys not only saved me 4k us$ agent fee but also alot of stress  cheers this forum is a life line for common people like us ! 
Mistakes Made: 
didnt uploaded enough employer documents and it caused a wait of 9 months as DIBP did employment verification and then and that was that ! no other document asked no email since lodged nothing so please take your 60 days and upload everything at once including medical 

Lessons Learned:
Never ever try to be 2 smart like me  as i only uploaded what was required payslip and reference letter !

Best of luck to every one still waiting yours will get it very soon just hang in there 

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : September 27 2017


----------



## Hakostrofik

satish5b8 said:


> Age will be considered while inviting EOI not w.r.t EOI submission.


Thanks...

So should I wait with 60 points or should I find a way to collect more points?


----------



## parth1310

Hakostrofik said:


> Thanks...
> 
> So should I wait with 60 points or should I find a way to collect more points?


You can resit for English test and try scoring enough to claim 20 points.


----------



## satish5b8

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks satish5b8
> 
> I have couple of question in filling my health declaration.
> 
> 1) Does this applicant have a national identity card? should I select Yes/No?
> 
> 2)If Yes, Which ID's I can provide?
> 
> 3)If Aadhar? No family name and expiry date in Aadhar. What should I fill?
> 
> Regards,
> Saravana


You can submit the following cards as National Identity card.

1. Aadhar 
2. Pan card
3. Driving License
4. Voter id.

Except for driviling license expiry will be left as blank.


----------



## Hakostrofik

parth1310 said:


> You can resit for English test and try scoring enough to claim 20 points.


Sure, so what I understand from your response is that I have almost no chance waiting with 60 points, is that correct?


----------



## satish5b8

Hakostrofik said:


> Thanks...
> 
> So should I wait with 60 points or should I find a way to collect more points?


Because with change in points DOE also will be changed. So better try to increase points in English to 20. So that you will be picked up for invitation easily.


----------



## satish5b8

Hakostrofik said:


> Sure, so what I understand from your response is that I have almost no chance waiting with 60 points, is that correct?


60 points for 2613 no chances for invite.


----------



## Rajnath27

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Hello Vijay, First of all a big Cheerful Hearty Congratulations! Hope you listened to this song Never
Give up Na na la la .....

Regarding your IED on your Grant Letter under Visa Grant Fact sheet and under First entry date did they mention "It is not possible to Change this Date" ?

Sorry could not reply you earlier as i was roaming on the 
Streets trying to sell my Car

Regards
Rajnath


----------



## Kevin22

Experts any advise 

I have applied in month of june- 27th June 2017 subclass 189, Adelaide
Co contact 15th Aug
Submitted 1st Sept

Any predications/assumptions

When would the dibp start looking at June applications???

I was excited after the initial pour of grants!!!!!!


----------



## saravanaprabhu

satish5b8 said:


> You can submit the following cards as National Identity card.
> 
> 1. Aadhar
> 2. Pan card
> 3. Driving License
> 4. Voter id.
> 
> Except for driviling license expiry will be left as blank.


Thanks satish5b8

I have few other questions.

1) Other names or spelling - 
#1) "Saravana Prabhu" - Aadhaar, Passport, PAN
#2) "Saravana Prabhu A" - Driving License, 12th
#3) "Saravana Prabhu.A" - 10th
#4) "Saravana Prabu" - Birth Certificate[But changed this in gazette to #1Saravana Prabhu]
Should I mention this as other names? 

2) other Identity Cards section - Should I repeat the national identity cards?

3)Address- I am staying in PG in work place. But all my documents points to my hometown permanent address. Which address should I mention?


----------



## peRFect19

*Relevant Work-Ex but no points being claimed*

Guys,

I have been assessed by ACS for 261313 and after 2 years of deduction, my relevant work experience is 2 years 8 months, which would not make me eligible for work experience points.

Would like to know that since I am not claiming any workex points, should I mark *all* of my workex as "not related to nominated occupation" or only the deducted 2 years should be marked as non-related?

I am not claiming points for workex in either case (expecting an invite before my relevant workex count reaches 3 years). 

1. Any idea how should I go about this while submitting my EOI?
2. Will I be required to upload additional workex documentation like Form16, Bank sStatements, compensation letter etc. despite my relevant workex not in the claimed points bracket?

Appreciate expert inputs


----------



## tamran

*IED extension needed*

Hi - We just got a grant after 9 months long wait by Brisbane team. However, the IED is 8th of Jan 2018 which is just 3 months away. Does anyone have any experience of getting an extension? The grant letter says that the IED cannot be changed. But it is too early for us to move with two kids. 

Please help!


----------



## jaguar123

tamran said:


> Hi - We just got a grant after 9 months long wait by Brisbane team. However, the IED is 8th of Jan 2018 which is just 3 months away. Does anyone have any experience of getting an extension? The grant letter says that the IED cannot be changed. But it is too early for us to move with two kids.
> 
> Please help!


You can write to CO, explaining your difficulty.


----------



## jithooos

Kevin22 said:


> Experts any advise
> 
> I have applied in month of june- 27th June 2017 subclass 189, Adelaide
> Co contact 15th Aug
> Submitted 1st Sept
> 
> Any predications/assumptions
> 
> When would the dibp start looking at June applications???
> 
> I was excited after the initial pour of grants!!!!!!




Very soon buddy. By end of oct they will start processing June applicants. That’s just an assumption looking at the current trend. Individual processing time may differ basis the complexity of your app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

tamran said:


> Hi - We just got a grant after 9 months long wait by Brisbane team. However, the IED is 8th of Jan 2018 which is just 3 months away. Does anyone have any experience of getting an extension? The grant letter says that the IED cannot be changed. But it is too early for us to move with two kids.
> 
> Please help!


This is not too early. People have got IED within 1 week. 

Anyways you can try writing back to them for extension however i don't think in your case they'll extend as 3 months is pretty OK.

You can also try calling on the DIBP numbers. Search the forum for those. You may need to try calling early in India approx at 3-4 AM


----------



## jithooos

tamran said:


> Hi - We just got a grant after 9 months long wait by Brisbane team. However, the IED is 8th of Jan 2018 which is just 3 months away. Does anyone have any experience of getting an extension? The grant letter says that the IED cannot be changed. But it is too early for us to move with two kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!




There were few cases who got IED waiver. You can try writing a mail to your allocated office. Unless you have a solid reason to show your genuine difficulty, DIBP won’t entertain such requests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

jithooos said:


> Very soon buddy. By end of oct they will start processing June applicants. That’s just an assumption looking at the current trend. Individual processing time may differ basis the complexity of your app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grant will start pouring from October. You will have soon.


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks satish5b8
> 
> I have few other questions in my health declaration.
> 
> 1) Other names or spelling -
> #1) "Saravana Prabhu" - Aadhaar, Passport, PAN
> #2) "Saravana Prabhu A" - Driving License, 12th
> #3) "Saravana Prabhu.A" - 10th
> #4) "Saravana Prabu" - Birth Certificate[But changed this in gazette to #1Saravana Prabhu]
> Should I mention this as other names?
> 
> 2) other Identity Cards section - Should I repeat the national identity cards?
> 
> 3)Address- I am staying in PG in work place. But all my documents points to my hometown permanent address. Which address should I mention?


can you please reply.


----------



## A.Khan

Hi All,

Finally after 7 Months of Patience we got our Grant (Me, My Spouse & My Son). Thanks everyone who are contributing in this forum, it helps a lot.

Visa Lodge : 01-Mar-17
Medical done : 04-Mar-17
CO 1st Contact : 27-Apr-17 
CO 2nd Contact : 22-Jul-17
Visa Grant : 25-Sep-17
IED : 06-Mar-18
Visa Team : Brisbane


----------



## sharma1981

A.Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after 7 Months of Patience we got our Grant (Me, My Spouse & My Son). Thanks everyone who are contributing in this forum, it helps a lot.
> 
> Visa Lodge : 01-Mar-17
> Medical done : 04-Mar-17
> CO 1st Contact : 27-Apr-17
> CO 2nd Contact : 22-Jul-17
> Visa Grant : 25-Sep-17
> IED : 06-Mar-18
> Visa Team : Brisbane


Congrats . ENjoi


----------



## satish5b8

peRFect19 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been assessed by ACS for 261313 and after 2 years of deduction, my relevant work experience is 2 years 8 months, which would not make me eligible for work experience points.
> 
> Would like to know that since I am not claiming any workex points, should I mark *all* of my workex as "not related to nominated occupation" or only the deducted 2 years should be marked as non-related?
> 
> I am not claiming points for workex in either case (expecting an invite before my relevant workex count reaches 3 years).
> 
> 1. Any idea how should I go about this while submitting my EOI?
> 2. Will I be required to upload additional workex documentation like Form16, Bank sStatements, compensation letter etc. despite my relevant workex not in the claimed points bracket?
> 
> Appreciate expert inputs


First two years you will make it as not relevant. From skill met date from ACS make it as relevant.


----------



## manpan18

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks satish5b8
> 
> I have few other questions.
> 
> 1) Other names or spelling -
> #1) "Saravana Prabhu" - Aadhaar, Passport, PAN
> #2) "Saravana Prabhu A" - Driving License, 12th
> #3) "Saravana Prabhu.A" - 10th
> #4) "Saravana Prabu" - Birth Certificate[But changed this in gazette to #1Saravana Prabhu]
> Should I mention this as other names?
> 
> 2) other Identity Cards section - Should I repeat the national identity cards?
> 
> 3)Address- I am staying in PG in work place. But all my documents points to my hometown permanent address. Which address should I mention?


I mentioned PAN card as other identity and my last name spelling is different in that. You can mention the other name in the space provided for other identity. Also I submitted affidavit and newspaper declaration. So all your other documents like education and all match the passport name?


----------



## jaguar123

A.Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after 7 Months of Patience we got our Grant (Me, My Spouse & My Son). Thanks everyone who are contributing in this forum, it helps a lot.
> 
> Visa Lodge : 01-Mar-17
> Medical done : 04-Mar-17
> CO 1st Contact : 27-Apr-17
> CO 2nd Contact : 22-Jul-17
> Visa Grant : 25-Sep-17
> IED : 06-Mar-18
> Visa Team : Brisbane


Congratulations Dear


----------



## parth1310

peRFect19 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been assessed by ACS for 261313 and after 2 years of deduction, my relevant work experience is 2 years 8 months, which would not make me eligible for work experience points.
> 
> Would like to know that since I am not claiming any workex points, should I mark *all* of my workex as "not related to nominated occupation" or only the deducted 2 years should be marked as non-related?
> 
> I am not claiming points for workex in either case (expecting an invite before my relevant workex count reaches 3 years).
> 
> 1. Any idea how should I go about this while submitting my EOI?
> 2. Will I be required to upload additional workex documentation like Form16, Bank sStatements, compensation letter etc. despite my relevant workex not in the claimed points bracket?
> 
> Appreciate expert inputs


1. Mark the deducted years as "not-relevant".
Mark the ones assessed as "relevant"; leave the "to-date" blank if you are still in the same job. After completing 3 years the system will automatically update your points.

2. CO may ask for these documents, and I would advise you to front-load them when lodging your VISA.


----------



## peRFect19

satish5b8 said:


> First two years you will make it as not relevant. From skill met date from ACS make it as relevant.


Thanks.

And should I submit the additional documents like Form 16, Offer letter, Compensation letter etc. as well? Or are the documents submitted for ACS + salary slips for subsequent months are enough?


----------



## debeash

yasir99m said:


> By the Grace of Almighty Me and my wife have received our grants today September 27. It was a long journey Timelines are mentioned below. For those of you waiting please dont be negative or upset the wait is long at times and curiosity of result causes alot of things i totally understand but as long as your application is true you will get it sooner or later. Thanks alot to seniors here you guys not only saved me 4k us$ agent fee but also alot of stress  cheers this forum is a life line for common people like us !
> Mistakes Made:
> didnt uploaded enough employer documents and it caused a wait of 9 months as DIBP did employment verification and then and that was that ! no other document asked no email since lodged nothing so please take your 60 days and upload everything at once including medical
> 
> Lessons Learned:
> Never ever try to be 2 smart like me  as i only uploaded what was required payslip and reference letter !
> 
> Best of luck to every one still waiting yours will get it very soon just hang in there
> 
> ANZO CODE: 261313
> +ACS: Aug 2016
> IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
> Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
> Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
> CO Contact : None
> Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
> Grant : September 27 2017


Congratulations.. you patience has been rewarded...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks satish5b8
> 
> I have few other questions.
> 
> 1) Other names or spelling -
> #1) "Saravana Prabhu" - Aadhaar, Passport, PAN
> #2) "Saravana Prabhu A" - Driving License, 12th
> #3) "Saravana Prabhu.A" - 10th
> #4) "Saravana Prabu" - Birth Certificate[But changed this in gazette to #1Saravana Prabhu]
> Should I mention this as other names?
> 
> 2) other Identity Cards section - Should I repeat the national identity cards?
> 
> 3)Address- I am staying in PG in work place. But all my documents points to my hometown permanent address. Which address should I mention?


1. You can provide an Affidavit stating different spellings of your name. Or, you can only mention your name as "Sarvana Prabhu" as its consistent with all the documents required for the VISA application, and avoid any documents with alternative spellings. Just my opinion.

2. Preferred IDs will be Aadhar followed by PAN.

3. Mention your current residential address.


----------



## peRFect19

parth1310 said:


> 1. Mark the deducted years as "not-relevant".
> Mark the ones assessed as "relevant"; leave the "to-date" blank if you are still in the same job. After completing 3 years the system will automatically update your points.
> 
> 2. CO may ask for these documents, and I would advise you to front-load them when lodging your VISA.


Thanks. Just wanted to avoid any AHC verification on my employments considering I won't be claiming workex points.. But I absolutely have no issues in front loading these docs as they are very well available.


----------



## debeash

tamran said:


> Hi - We just got a grant after 9 months long wait by Brisbane team. However, the IED is 8th of Jan 2018 which is just 3 months away. Does anyone have any experience of getting an extension? The grant letter says that the IED cannot be changed. But it is too early for us to move with two kids.
> 
> Please help!


You don't have to do the permanent move immediately.. you can get your initial entry along with all family members for whom the visa is granted and come back and do your permanent move at a later date...you can treat your initial entry as a short holiday in Oz...  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

tamran said:


> Hi - We just got a grant after 9 months long wait by Brisbane team. However, the IED is 8th of Jan 2018 which is just 3 months away. Does anyone have any experience of getting an extension? The grant letter says that the IED cannot be changed. But it is too early for us to move with two kids.
> 
> Please help!


You don't have to do the permanent move immediately.. you can get your initial entry along with all family members for whom the visa is granted before the IED and come back and do your permanent move at a later date...you can treat your initial entry as a short holiday in Oz... . Your stay can be as short as getting your visa stamped and back or as long as you can afford.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?




Congrats here too)))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blav1

*Got grant*

Hi all,

I am a silent follower of this thread for information and visa processing details 
By god's grace received my grant today .
Even though I have been staying in Oz for 9 years through multiple visa's like student ,TR, 457 and 189. I still looked for all senior members advice and for which I am thankful to all of you.
My timeline:

EOI- applied April(28)2017
Invi : May10-2017
App lodged:10 may
Co contact:25july
Grant:27sep17
Anzsco :telecommunications engineer 
Points:60
No emp exp
No dependant points
Co contact from Adelaide 
1st contact : Adelaide (asked for my PTe and spouse English )
Submitted on 28th July spouse medium of instruction certificate from Nagarjuna University Andhra Pradesh .
Grant given Co was different from first one but from Adelaide 

Good luck and best wishes to all 
Thanks for all those who prayed for everyone.

I know the wait . Remember I waited 9 years since I stepped in this soil . All good happens to those who wait and think good. Be positive. Take care of your family and don't lose patience and ignore them because of this . As they come first .


----------



## sharma1981

Blav1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread for information and visa processing details
> By god's grace received my grant today .
> Even though I have been staying in Oz for 9 years through multiple visa's like student ,TR, 457 and 189. I still looked for all senior members advice and for which I am thankful to all of you.
> My timeline:
> 
> EOI- applied April(28)2017
> Invi : May10-2017
> App lodged:10 may
> Co contact:25july
> Grant:27sep17
> Anzsco :telecommunications engineer
> Points:60
> No emp exp
> No dependant points
> Co contact from Adelaide
> 1st contact : Adelaide (asked for my PTe and spouse English )
> Submitted on 28th July spouse medium of instruction certificate from Nagarjuna University Andhra Pradesh .
> Grant given Co was different from first one but from Adelaide
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to all
> Thanks for all those who prayed for everyone.
> 
> I know the wait . Remember I waited 9 years since I stepped in this soil . All good happens to those who wait and think good. Be positive. Take care of your family and don't lose patience and ignore them because of this . As they come first .



Congrats ... Enjoi


----------



## Blav1

Thank you


----------



## Saikirupa

My application is in "Assessment in progress" after i attached the PCC, for which the CO contacted. How long do you guys think it would take for finalizing?


----------



## jaguar123

Saikirupa said:


> My application is in "Assessment in progress" after i attached the PCC, for which the CO contacted. How long do you guys think it would take for finalizing?


Nothing could be said, optimistically, could be from 1 week to 3 weeks.


----------



## jithooos

Saikirupa said:


> My application is in "Assessment in progress" after i attached the PCC, for which the CO contacted. How long do you guys think it would take for finalizing?




Don’t expect very soon. Approx 1-2 months min. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manuks007

Hi Guys,

I was in Brazil for 2 years and so I had to submit my Brazil PCC as well. As it was in Portuguese language I had to translate it first before submitting. We(my agent) submitted both the original and translated PCCs on 22nd Feb. Last friday, that is exactly seven months after it was submitted, CO contacted us saying that we had submitted the original PCC twice and that translated one is missing. He asked for one more document and we have submitted all of them today.

My question is: is there a way to open already attached documents? When I checked in my immiaccount I could only see the documents, but cannot open them. I want to see if it is a mistake from my agent that he submitted the same doc twice. But the documents are attached in the same name as it was given by me. So might not be his mistake, but just want to confirm.

And I am not able to understand why it took the CO seven long months to inform that the translated one is missing.


----------



## sharma1981

manuks007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was in Brazil for 2 years and so I had to submit my Brazil PCC as well. As it was in Portuguese language I had to translate it first before submitting. We(my agent) submitted both the original and translated PCCs on 22nd Feb. Last friday, that is exactly seven months after it was submitted, CO contacted us saying that we had submitted the original PCC twice and that translated one is missing. He asked for one more document and we have submitted all of them today.
> 
> My question is: is there a way to open already attached documents? When I checked in my immiaccount I could only see the documents, but cannot open them. I want to see if it is a mistake from my agent that he submitted the same doc twice. But the documents are attached in the same name as it was given by me. So might not be his mistake, but just want to confirm.
> 
> And I am not able to understand why it took the CO seven long months to inform that the translated one is missing.


No. After submission we can't see.

Make sure that this time it is submitted correctly.


----------



## manuks007

sharma1981 said:


> No. After submission we can't see.
> 
> Make sure that this time it is submitted correctly.


Thank you.

I can see that the docs are uploaded correctly. But last time also they were uploaded properly(to the best of my knowledge) 

Dont know how long will have to wait again


----------



## sharma1981

manuks007 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I can see that the docs are uploaded correctly. But last time also they were uploaded properly(to the best of my knowledge)
> 
> Dont know how long will have to wait again


Apart from uploading and IP Pressed. Also send the same document via email to be sure. Mention in email that you have uploaded the same as well.


----------



## SanBil

Got our grant just now :d ,.me , my husband and son , so excited, ied is 20 feb 2018


----------



## staokeer

SanBil said:


> Got our grant just now :d ,.me , my husband and son , so excited, ied is 20 feb 2018



Mubarak, can you please share your timelines.


----------



## jithooos

sharma1981 said:


> Apart from uploading and IP Pressed. Also send the same document via email to be sure. Mention in email that you have uploaded the same as well.




Sharma Ji, e-mail is never entertained by DIBP to confirm the submission. Please find the quote as per their mail which i got. 

Quote ////////
Please do not email us to advise or confirm that you have uploaded documents.
Unquote/////

So uploading through immi account is the recommended way, and never anything by email even if it’s for double ensuring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

staokeer said:


> SanBil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got our grant just now :d ,.me , my husband and son , so excited, ied is 20 feb 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarak, can you please share your timelines.
Click to expand...


Till what time in the evening can one expect a grant?????


----------



## yousufkhan

SanBil said:


> Got our grant just now :d ,.me , my husband and son , so excited, ied is 20 feb 2018


-

Congrats sister! All the best for future. Please upload Immitracker if you haven't already


----------



## yousufkhan

Kevin22 said:


> Till what time in the evening can one expect a grant?????


-
Grants are issued often in Australian working hours i.e. 8:00 AM - 4:00 PM


----------



## rvd

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Grants are issued often in Australian working hours i.e. 8:00 AM - 4:00 PM


Most are getting in the said timings but I know few who got after this hours. As long as we are getting grant time is not an issue.


----------



## satish5b8

saravanaprabhu said:


> Thanks satish5b8
> 
> I have few other questions.
> 
> 1) Other names or spelling -
> #1) "Saravana Prabhu" - Aadhaar, Passport, PAN
> #2) "Saravana Prabhu A" - Driving License, 12th
> #3) "Saravana Prabhu.A" - 10th
> #4) "Saravana Prabu" - Birth Certificate[But changed this in gazette to #1Saravana Prabhu]
> Should I mention this as other names?
> 
> 2) other Identity Cards section - Should I repeat the national identity cards?
> 
> 3)Address- I am staying in PG in work place. But all my documents points to my hometown permanent address. Which address should I mention?


1. Use Sarvana Prabhu , submit only aadhar
2. Aadhar is enough
3. Current residence address. make a note of it, you have to fill the same address in Form80 as well.


----------



## satish5b8

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And should I submit the additional documents like Form 16, Offer letter, Compensation letter etc. as well? Or are the documents submitted for ACS + salary slips for subsequent months are enough?


Yes submit all the work experience docs you have like payslips, bank statement, Form16, offer letter, promotions, appreciations, Statutory Declaration(Submitted for ACS).


----------



## Nmonga32

SanBil said:


> Got our grant just now :d ,.me , my husband and son , so excited, ied is 20 feb 2018


Congratulations!! Good to see that Brisbane has not forgotten us :rockon::fingerscrossed:


----------



## itzhak8714

Hello everyone. Im not sure where to ask this question. Please help if anyone has information about it. I have a query regarding my eoi. I have mentioned experience of teaching and industry in my eoi but they have have not been mentioned as relevant to my trade. I only have positive assessment from engineers Australia for my qualifications (ie mechanical engineering). Is it okay if i remove the industry experience as I do not have any tax documents for confirming the same. I only have my employer's certificate on the company letterhead. Is it okay if there's a gap in my employment history?


----------



## sharma1981

itzhak8714 said:


> Hello everyone. Im not sure where to ask this question. Please help if anyone has information about it. I have a query regarding my eoi. I have mentioned experience of teaching and industry in my eoi but they have have not been mentioned as relevant to my trade. I only have positive assessment from engineers Australia for my qualifications (ie mechanical engineering). Is it okay if i remove the industry experience as I do not have any tax documents for confirming the same. I only have my employer's certificate on the company letterhead. Is it okay if there's a gap in my employment history?


Not sure what exactly are you saying. Let me try to understand
1. You have EA assessment for mechanical engineering degree positively assessed?
2. You do not intend to claim any employment points and have marked your employment exp as non-relevant in EOI?

If 1 and 2 are correct , then you won't be asked for tax proof of employment. Let it be added in EOI as non-relevant. 
Gap in employment history are non-issue


----------



## itzhak8714

sharma1981 said:


> itzhak8714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Im not sure where to ask this question. Please help if anyone has information about it. I have a query regarding my eoi. I have mentioned experience of teaching and industry in my eoi but they have have not been mentioned as relevant to my trade. I only have positive assessment from engineers Australia for my qualifications (ie mechanical engineering). Is it okay if i remove the industry experience as I do not have any tax documents for confirming the same. I only have my employer's certificate on the company letterhead. Is it okay if there's a gap in my employment history?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what exactly are you saying. Let me try to understand
> 1. You have EA assessment for mechanical engineering degree positively assessed?
> 2. You do not intend to claim any employment points and have marked your employment exp as non-relevant in EOI?
> 
> If 1 and 2 are correct , then you won't be asked for tax proof of employment. Let it be added in EOI as non-relevant.
> Gap in employment history are non-issue
Click to expand...

 Yes that is exactly what I was trying to say. Thanks a lot Sharma ji. Here are my details
Age 30 pts
Qualification 15 pts
Pte 20 pts
Eoi submitted 23 September 2017

When can I expect an invite?


----------



## sharma1981

itzhak8714 said:


> Yes that is exactly what I was trying to say. Thanks a lot Sharma ji. Here are my details
> Age 30 pts
> Qualification 15 pts
> Pte 20 pts
> Eoi submitted 23 September 2017
> 
> When can I expect an invite?


Hi 

I am not expert in invite prediction. So request you to follow last round results and see the trend for your occupation


----------



## raacha

In last invitation round (6th Sep) the Visa date of effect for 2613 Software and Applications Programmers occupation was 20/03/2017 6.29 pm and for the current invitation (20th Sep) round the Visa date of effect is 30/03/2017 7.37 pm. 

Comparing the previous invitation rounds i was hopeful that i will be getting an invite in current invitation round or the next invitation round (4th Oct). Is this something i need to be worried about? Are less people invited in this round for Software and Applications Programmers occupancy?


----------



## jaguar123

How to get the Polio certificate?


----------



## mowide

Hi guys,
I got my grant today, 3:41 AEST. Many thanks everyone in this forum. I have got lots of help from you all.

Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
points: 70
invitation: Aug 23rd 2017
Grant: Sep 27th 2017


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

I am the primary applicant and have already completed Form 80. I am filling Form 80 for my wife. Do I need to fill my details (where my wife's partner details are requested) and our children again. Our children's details are already in my form.


----------



## jaguar123

Do I require to submit child vaccination details. Has anybody submitted.


----------



## sharma1981

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am the primary applicant and have already completed Form 80. I am filling Form 80 for my wife. Do I need to fill my details (where my wife's partner details are requested) and our children again. Our children's details are already in my form.


Fill it properly. Treat them as individual specific forms


----------



## yousufkhan

So gleeful to inform you guys that I have received my grant today :bump2:

Thanks to Almighty Allah & then you guys for your support in my queries. Details are updated in my signature.
-


----------



## parth1310

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am the primary applicant and have already completed Form 80. I am filling Form 80 for my wife. Do I need to fill my details (where my wife's partner details are requested) and our children again. Our children's details are already in my form.


Both you and your wife will have to fill individual forms. With your details as her partner in her form, and vice versa. Yes, the children's details needs to be mentioned in both forms.


----------



## sharma1981

yousufkhan said:


> So gleeful to inform you guys that I have received my grant today :bump2:
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah & then you guys for your support in my queries. Details are updated in my signature.
> -


Congrats !!!


----------



## Muanya

yousufkhan said:


> So gleeful to inform you guys that I have received my grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah & then you guys for your support in my queries. Details are updated in my signature.
> -


Congrats dear....

Did you just get the mail now?


----------



## aks80

jaguar123 said:


> Do I require to submit child vaccination details. Has anybody submitted.


Usually not asked for Indian applicants to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## andreyx108b

aks80 said:


> Usually not asked for Indian applicants to the best of my knowledge.


i dont think anyone had been asked - however, we carried a vaccination records with us to panel physician.


----------



## tamran

debeash said:


> You don't have to do the permanent move immediately.. you can get your initial entry along with all family members for whom the visa is granted and come back and do your permanent move at a later date...you can treat your initial entry as a short holiday in Oz...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yea. I guess will have to do that.. Only thing is short holiday in Oz also requires lot BIG monies  

Thanks anyway


----------



## grsr

Hello all,

I preparing documents to lodge the visa application. Is it possible to submit new documents after submitting the application. For e.g., can I submit visa application with the old PCCs, and then update the new PCCs when they are received.


----------



## Omahzebo

yousufkhan said:


> So gleeful to inform you guys that I have received my grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah & then you guys for your support in my queries. Details are updated in my signature.
> -


Congrats


----------



## saravanaprabhu

satish5b8 said:


> 1. Use Sarvana Prabhu , submit only aadhar
> 2. Aadhar is enough
> 3. Current residence address. make a note of it, you have to fill the same address in Form80 as well.


Thanks Satish.

I don't have address proof for PG, Also I may move to different PG soon. Is it fine if I use it?

*W.R.T my health declaration.*


----------



## manpan18

grsr said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I preparing documents to lodge the visa application. Is it possible to submit new documents after submitting the application. For e.g., can I submit visa application with the old PCCs, and then update the new PCCs when they are received.


Yes. You can submit documents anytime you like after lodging your Visa. It would only be useful to update the old PCC if it is still valid.


----------



## sumitgupta22

itzhak8714 said:


> Yes that is exactly what I was trying to say. Thanks a lot Sharma ji. Here are my details
> Age 30 pts
> Qualification 15 pts
> Pte 20 pts
> Eoi submitted 23 September 2017
> 
> When can I expect an invite?


8-10 rounds from now on.. 

PS: if you don't know, invite happens every alternate Wednesday.


----------



## sumitgupta22

raacha said:


> In last invitation round (6th Sep) the Visa date of effect for 2613 Software and Applications Programmers occupation was 20/03/2017 6.29 pm and for the current invitation (20th Sep) round the Visa date of effect is 30/03/2017 7.37 pm.
> 
> Comparing the previous invitation rounds i was hopeful that i will be getting an invite in current invitation round or the next invitation round (4th Oct). Is this something i need to be worried about? Are less people invited in this round for Software and Applications Programmers occupancy?


Not sure on what basis you are expecting invite in next 1-2 rounds. You have 65 points and DOE as 26.05.2017. Current cutoff is on 30.03.2017, and on average 10 days movement in each round, you are still 5-6 rounds away from invite. 

I predict that 13th Dec 2017 will be your day.


----------



## sumitgupta22

mowide said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my grant today, 3:41 AEST. Many thanks everyone in this forum. I have got lots of help from you all.
> 
> Occupation: Electrical Engineer (233311)
> points: 70
> invitation: Aug 23rd 2017
> Grant: Sep 27th 2017


Congratulations... when did you lodge the VISA.. I mean when did you pay the fee?


----------



## yousufkhan

Muanya said:


> Congrats dear....
> 
> Did you just get the mail now?


-
I have no idea about it as I have applied via an agent.


----------



## rhassan

yousufkhan said:


> So gleeful to inform you guys that I have received my grant today :bump2:
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah & then you guys for your support in my queries. Details are updated in my signature.
> -


Congrats bro!


----------



## yousufkhan

rhassan said:


> Congrats bro!


-
Thanks dear


----------



## Umer Siddiqui

Just need some expert advice..

Hi, 
I have recently been granted PR on 7th September-2017, and I am planning to get married in coming December 2017 and after that in February 2018, i am gonna make my first entry in Australia and apply for spouse visa in march/may..

I have following question;
1-Does getting married after the grant & before making an entry, does it have any negative effect on the future spouse visa, which i am gonna apply once i am in Australia ?

2-To my understanding, i will be applying partner visa 309? Does i apply it from my immi account or my spouse will make her a separate immi account and application ?

Can please someone guide me to the detailed process that should be followed for partner visa?

thanks


----------



## yousufkhan

Umer Siddiqui said:


> Just need some expert advice..
> 
> Hi,
> I have recently been granted PR on 7th September-2017, and I am planning to get married in coming December 2017 and after that in February 2018, i am gonna make my first entry in Australia and apply for spouse visa in march/may..
> 
> I have following question;
> 1-Does getting married after the grant & before making an entry, does it have any negative effect on the future spouse visa, which i am gonna apply once i am in Australia ?
> 
> 2-To my understanding, i will be applying partner visa 309? Does i apply it from my immi account or my spouse will make her a separate immi account and application ?
> 
> Can please someone guide me to the detailed process that should be followed for partner visa?
> 
> thanks


-
Yes, you have to apply for 309 visa & iy doesn't have negative impact on spouse visa if you are marrying after grant. You have to provide sufficient evidence of genuine relationship e.g. wedding pics, Nikah-nama, joint bank account, facebook, Whatsapp chating history(if available) etc.

What i have heard that you and your partner have to lodge visa from their accounts and both applicants will be linked. Seniors/experts can comment about it.


----------



## mariner86

I'm so happy so inform you guy that I just got the grants letters for me and my lovely wife.wish you all the best and hope you get yours soon.It's been 4 months and 2 days and till now I don't know what to do .I just woke up and i feel pain in my legs and back from this week workouts lol.I just wanna sit back and take it all in.for all the other marine engineers and officers who are waiting I say 'hang in there' .by the way my status changed from reveived to finalized


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Maverick_VJ said:


> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?




Wow congrats!! Your patience really paid off! Just seeing this late and catching up with the forum updates. Roaming around Ganges for some inner peace hope you have sorted ur IED. Keep us posted on how it went. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner86

all the best jitoos and sandyhul.


----------



## mrsella

Hi everyone, 

Glad to be able to report that we received our GRANT today after 4 months. Thank God. This journey has been crazy, but now that it moved to the next stage, we don't know what crazy is. The feelings are of excitement, panic, and shock. It was always talking and wishing, now that we got the grant it's become a reality. I never planned how to do it all after the grant. Still unreal to me. It's going to take me a few days to sink in. Then how to liquidate everything. 

This forum has been of much support, morally and information wise. Thank you for those who contribute so much.


----------



## sara26

mrsella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to be able to report that we received our GRANT today after 4 months. Thank God. This journey has been crazy, but now that it moved to the next stage, we don't know what crazy is. The feelings are of excitement, panic, and shock. It was always talking and wishing, now that we got the grant it's become a reality. I never planned how to do it all after the grant. Still unreal to me. It's going to take me a few days to sink in. Then how to liquidate everything.
> 
> This forum has been of much support, morally and information wise. Thank you for those who contribute so much.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## jithooos

mariner86 said:


> all the best jitoos and sandyhul.




Congrats and thanks buddy..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmc17

Hi ,
Can you please tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189?

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Age: 30 (29 years), 
PTE: 20, 
Edu: 15 (B.Tech - IT), 
Exp: 5,

SC-189=70 points


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Nmonga32

yousufkhan said:


> So gleeful to inform you guys that I have received my grant today :bump2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah & then you guys for your support in my queries. Details are updated in my signature.
> 
> -




Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

alexmc17 said:


> Hi ,
> Can you please tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> Age: 30 (29 years),
> PTE: 20,
> Edu: 15 (B.Tech - IT),
> Exp: 5,
> 
> SC-189=70 points
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Expect an invite in next round after you lodge your EOI. Good Luck!


----------



## Shaurya Mehra

Hello friends, I received an Invitation in August and applied for my 189 Visa on 23 August. Its more than a month since applying however I have not received any update so far. In the system the status still shows 'Received'. CO has not been assigned and there is no change in status from 'Received' since Day 1.

Just wanted to check how long it takes now a days for a CO to be assigned? And whether the status changes from 'Received' to 'In Progress' or 'Assessment in progress' in due course?


----------



## jaguar123

Shaurya Mehra said:


> Hello friends, I received an Invitation in August and applied for my 189 Visa on 23 August. Its more than a month since applying however I have not received any update so far. In the system the status still shows 'Received'. CO has not been assigned and there is no change in status from 'Received' since Day 1.
> 
> Just wanted to check how long it takes now a days for a CO to be assigned? And whether the status changes from 'Received' to 'In Progress' or 'Assessment in progress' in due course?


Generally CO is allocated in one month. You can directly get the Grant or CO would be allocated. Just remain Cool and Calm an d pray to get early result.


----------



## satish5b8

Shaurya Mehra said:


> Hello friends, I received an Invitation in August and applied for my 189 Visa on 23 August. Its more than a month since applying however I have not received any update so far. In the system the status still shows 'Received'. CO has not been assigned and there is no change in status from 'Received' since Day 1.
> 
> Just wanted to check how long it takes now a days for a CO to be assigned? And whether the status changes from 'Received' to 'In Progress' or 'Assessment in progress' in due course?


Nothing to much worry about the status,because no one is going to predict the CO contacts and grant time lines. In case of direct grants Status will be changed directly from Received to Finalized, if CO happened means status will change to Assessment in Progress. All we could say is wait patiently.


----------



## manpan18

mrsella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to be able to report that we received our GRANT today after 4 months. Thank God. This journey has been crazy, but now that it moved to the next stage, we don't know what crazy is. The feelings are of excitement, panic, and shock. It was always talking and wishing, now that we got the grant it's become a reality. I never planned how to do it all after the grant. Still unreal to me. It's going to take me a few days to sink in. Then how to liquidate everything.
> 
> This forum has been of much support, morally and information wise. Thank you for those who contribute so much.


Congrats! What do you like in Australia and if you don't mind me asking what do you not like in Canada? Both are one of the top migration destinations.


----------



## manpan18

Shaurya Mehra said:


> Hello friends, I received an Invitation in August and applied for my 189 Visa on 23 August. Its more than a month since applying however I have not received any update so far. In the system the status still shows 'Received'. CO has not been assigned and there is no change in status from 'Received' since Day 1.
> 
> Just wanted to check how long it takes now a days for a CO to be assigned? And whether the status changes from 'Received' to 'In Progress' or 'Assessment in progress' in due course?


Have you uploaded your medicals and pcc and form 80/1221? In some cases it does take some time for COs to be assigned which can be anything from 10 to 60 days. In September they were busy clearing the backlogs. You can expect CO assignment anytime after September.


----------



## jaguar123

mrsella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to be able to report that we received our GRANT today after 4 months. Thank God. This journey has been crazy, but now that it moved to the next stage, we don't know what crazy is. The feelings are of excitement, panic, and shock. It was always talking and wishing, now that we got the grant it's become a reality. I never planned how to do it all after the grant. Still unreal to me. It's going to take me a few days to sink in. Then how to liquidate everything.
> 
> This forum has been of much support, morally and information wise. Thank you for those who contribute so much.


Congrats Dear and all the very best for your future journey:rockon:


----------



## pharisk

mariner86 said:


> I'm so happy so inform you guy that I just got the grants letters for me and my lovely wife.wish you all the best and hope you get yours soon.It's been 4 months and 2 days and till now I don't know what to do .I just woke up and i feel pain in my legs and back from this week workouts lol.I just wanna sit back and take it all in.for all the other marine engineers and officers who are waiting I say 'hang in there' .by the way my status changed from reveived to finalized


Hi,

Does your status changed from received to finalized without any updates during that 4 months period? Did the CO contacted you in any way?


----------



## mariner86

pharisk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your status changed from received to finalized without any updates during that 4 months period? Did the CO contacted you in any way?


yes that's right .and yea no CO contact .


----------



## pharisk

mariner86 said:


> yes that's right .and yea no CO contact .


Congrats!

As fellow Malaysians, may i know what docs did u uploaded to ensure direct grant if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## mariner86

pharisk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your status changed from received to finalized without any updates during that 4 months period? Did the CO contacted you in any way?





pharisk said:


> Congrats!
> 
> As fellow Malaysians, may i know what docs did u uploaded to ensure direct grant if you dont mind me asking.


I am in Malaysia ,but I am from Yemen .so for marine engineer and seafareres the documents we submit are a bit different from other occupations .


----------



## mrsella

manpan18 said:


> Congrats! What do you like in Australia and if you don't mind me asking what do you not like in Canada? Both are one of the top migration destinations.


The main reason we decided to move is we got tired of the cold. We want to enjoy life near the water and palm trees. Living in Canada, you can expect very cold temperatures up to 8 months. On top of everything, our prime minister is a drama teacher and has been ruining Canada. He's going after the small businesses/ middle class, and plans to tax them at 74%. We don't like where Canada is heading. 

Canada is very similar to Australia in many terms, just not the weather.


----------



## manpan18

mrsella said:


> The main reason we decided to move is we got tired of the cold. We want to enjoy life near the water and palm trees. Living in Canada, you can expect very cold temperatures up to 8 months. On top of everything, our prime minister is a drama teacher and has been ruining Canada. He's going after the small businesses/ middle class, and plans to tax them at 74%. We don't like where Canada is heading.
> 
> Canada is very similar to Australia in many terms, just not the weather.


Thanks for the insight. Congrats again and wish you a happy and fulfilling life.


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi guys. Has anyone faced the situation of getting a promotion in the company in between the eoi applied date and visa invite date As the ACS will have old designation , will it cause any issue ?

I was suggested to mention the new designation in EOI and then mark it as non relevant as it does not have any impact on points. Any one else faced similar issue ?


----------



## sidneysaad

Hey Guys,

Congrats to all the people who got grants and wish you all good luck for your travels and new life.

I have a query. We are blessed with a baby boy on 13th September 2017 and My wife and I were waiting to get her medical done after birth. I got my medical done beforehand. Now CO contacted me on 14th September and asked for the following:
Form 80 for me
Form 80 for wife
Functional english further proof for wife (i.e. Degree and Transcript)
Medical for wife.

Now She can't get her medicals done for atleast 1 month due to possible urine sample contamination. CO asked to provide the docs in 28 days. I've uploaded other things (form 80 and documents).

How do I ask the CO for extension for submitting Wife medicals? (Email reply or on the application website).

How do I ask the CO to add my child in the application, so that I can get his medical also done alongwith the wife's?

Thanks


----------



## rvd

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congrats to all the people who got grants and wish you all good luck for your travels and new life.
> 
> I have a query. We are blessed with a baby boy on 13th September 2017 and My wife and I were waiting to get her medical done after birth. I got my medical done beforehand. Now CO contacted me on 14th September and asked for the following:
> Form 80 for me
> Form 80 for wife
> Functional english further proof for wife (i.e. Degree and Transcript)
> Medical for wife.
> 
> Now She can't get her medicals done for atleast 1 month due to possible urine sample contamination. CO asked to provide the docs in 28 days. I've uploaded other things (form 80 and documents).
> 
> How do I ask the CO for extension for submitting Wife medicals? (Email reply or on the application website).
> 
> How do I ask the CO to add my child in the application, so that I can get his medical also done alongwith the wife's?
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations on your new baby..

Write an email reply by explaining your situation. Attach the delivery related medical reports and also attach the passport copy of your child. Request the CO include your child also in the visa application.



All the best..


----------



## Kevin22

Why have the grants raining stopped and when will it start again??


----------



## manpan18

rosh.shan said:


> Hi guys. Has anyone faced the situation of getting a promotion in the company in between the eoi applied date and visa invite date As the ACS will have old designation , will it cause any issue ?
> 
> I was suggested to mention the new designation in EOI and then mark it as non relevant as it does not have any impact on points. Any one else faced similar issue ?


My first ACS review: 30-Nov-2016
My second ACS review: 10-Jan-2017
My promotion with change in designation title: 1-Jan-2017.

I applied for an ACS second review with reference letter from one of my old organisation. I did not modify my current company reference letter (although I should have).

My designation changed from "XYZ of ABC" to "PQR of ABC". There was not change in roles and responsibilities.

I was worried that I had made a mistake. I started worrying when I got to know that they are doing verification with my current employer. I wanted to do a change in circumstances declaration but did not.

They did not come back asking for any explanation although they could have. I think they considered it nominal discripency. But I am not saying that that would be the case with everyone.

Avoid any discripency.

The suggestion you got sounds good. Do that. Break your current employment into old and new designations and duration. The other option is to get an ACS review done with a letter that has both old and new designations.


----------



## ravinder.529

HI, In form 80, Q19 - Give details of all employment and unemployment

I always have 3-4 days gap between leaving the old compnay and joining the new company.
Should I mention these 3-4 days gap as unemployed ? 
Or is it not required to mention these gaps unless it is more than a month.
Pl suggest.


----------



## sharma1981

ravinder.529 said:


> HI, In form 80, Q19 - Give details of all employment and unemployment
> 
> I always have 3-4 days gap between leaving the old compnay and joining the new company.
> Should I mention these 3-4 days gap as unemployed ?
> Or is it not required to mention these gaps unless it is more than a month.
> Pl suggest.


Not needed. Mention if the gap is more than 2-3 months


----------



## rosh.shan

manpan18 said:


> rosh.shan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Has anyone faced the situation of getting a promotion in the company in between the eoi applied date and visa invite date As the ACS will have old designation , will it cause any issue ?
> 
> I was suggested to mention the new designation in EOI and then mark it as non relevant as it does not have any impact on points. Any one else faced similar issue ?
> 
> 
> 
> My first ACS review: 30-Nov-2016
> My second ACS review: 10-Jan-2017
> My promotion with change in designation title: 1-Jan-2017.
> 
> I applied for an ACS second review with reference letter from one of my old organisation. I did not modify my current company reference letter (although I should have).
> 
> My designation changed from "XYZ of ABC" to "PQR of ABC". There was not change in roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I was worried that I had made a mistake. I started worrying when I got to know that they are doing verification with my current employer. I wanted to do a change in circumstances declaration but did not.
> 
> They did not come back asking for any explanation although they could have. I think they considered it nominal discripency. But I am not saying that that would be the case with everyone.
> 
> Avoid any discripency.
> 
> The suggestion you got sounds good. Do that. Break your current employment into old and new designations and duration. The other option is to get an ACS review done with a letter that has both old and new designations.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your reply . I understand that it totally depends on the CO. So the ideal thing would be to mark the new designation as non relevant. In this case , when I filefor my invite, 
should my statutory declaration from colleague include the new designation or should it be till my previous designation with the end date of my previous designation .


----------



## sharma1981

rosh.shan said:


> Thank you so much for your reply . I understand that it totally depends on the CO. So the ideal thing would be to mark the new designation as non relevant. In this case , when I filefor my invite,
> should my statutory declaration from colleague include the new designation or should it be till my previous designation with the end date of my previous designation .


Hi

You need not mark any designation non-relevant. Use the information as given in the assessment letter while submitting the EOI.
While filing VISA you can upload a Stat Declaration and also the promotion letter. Thats it


----------



## rosh.shan

sharma1981 said:


> rosh.shan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply . I understand that it totally depends on the CO. So the ideal thing would be to mark the new designation as non relevant. In this case , when I filefor my invite,
> should my statutory declaration from colleague include the new designation or should it be till my previous designation with the end date of my previous designation .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> You need not mark any designation non-relevant. Use the information as given in the assessment letter while submitting the EOI.
> While filing VISA you can upload a Stat Declaration and also the promotion letter. Thats it
Click to expand...

Thank you  So do you suggest to update my EOI with latest designation (not assessed by ACS) or not make any changes in EOI now and just highlight the designation change along with promotion letter while filing visa ?


----------



## sharma1981

rosh.shan said:


> Thank you  So do you suggest to update my EOI with latest designation (not assessed by ACS) or not make any changes in EOI now and just highlight the designation change along with promotion letter while filing visa ?


Don't change anything in EOI now. Let it be in Sync with Assessment letter. 

During VISA lodge highlight the designation change via Stat Declaration and Promotion letter.


----------



## manpan18

rosh.shan said:


> Thank you so much for your reply . I understand that it totally depends on the CO. So the ideal thing would be to mark the new designation as non relevant. In this case , when I filefor my invite,
> should my statutory declaration from colleague include the new designation or should it be till my previous designation with the end date of my previous designation .


What is your old and new designation?
Have your roles and responsibilities changed?

If the new designation is significantly different than previous one then follow your original plan. That is the safest bet. Else as sharma suggested. There will always be a burden of proof upon you. Since you are doing this via statutory declaration you have to make sure that your employer will confirm your roles and responsibilities as mentioned in the SD.


----------



## sidneysaad

rvd said:


> Congratulations on your new baby..
> 
> Write an email reply by explaining your situation. Attach the delivery related medical reports and also attach the passport copy of your child. Request the CO include your child also in the visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best..


Thanks a lot dear, i will be doing this asap.


----------



## ravinder.529

sharma1981 said:


> Not needed. Mention if the gap is more than 2-3 months


Thanks , Also in *Q 17. Your address history for the last 10 years.*

There are only 5 Rows but I need 2 more ROWs to share my address history.
Should I mention it in 'additional information' sheet ?
But again only 2 column in 'additional information' sheet . How to write this information in 'additional information' sheet.


----------



## Nmonga32

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks , Also in *Q 17. Your address history for the last 10 years.*
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 5 Rows but I need 2 more ROWs to share my address history.
> 
> Should I mention it in 'additional information' sheet ?
> 
> But again only 2 column in 'additional information' sheet . How to write this information in 'additional information' sheet.




As far as my agent told me, you can also attach additional sheet giving the required information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks , Also in *Q 17. Your address history for the last 10 years.*
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 5 Rows but I need 2 more ROWs to share my address history.
> 
> Should I mention it in 'additional information' sheet ?
> 
> But again only 2 column in 'additional information' sheet . How to write this information in 'additional information' sheet.




You can write it in the sheet provided or attach extra sheet. If required make a sheet in Microsoft excel and attach it. CO will go through every single word you mention there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Nmonga32 said:


> As far as my agent told me, you can also attach additional sheet giving the required information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, everyone do it.


----------



## rosh.shan

manpan18 said:


> rosh.shan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply . I understand that it totally depends on the CO. So the ideal thing would be to mark the new designation as non relevant. In this case , when I filefor my invite,
> should my statutory declaration from colleague include the new designation or should it be till my previous designation with the end date of my previous designation .
> 
> 
> 
> What is your old and new designation?
> Have your roles and responsibilities changed?
> 
> If the new designation is significantly different than previous one then follow your original plan. That is the safest bet. Else as sharma suggested. There will always be a burden of proof upon you. Since you are doing this via statutory declaration you have to make sure that your employer will confirm your roles and responsibilities as mentioned in the SD.
Click to expand...

My old designation was senior software engineer and now it is Lead software engineer. This is a routine promotion. No major changes in roles and responsibilities


----------



## rosh.shan

sharma1981 said:


> rosh.shan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  So do you suggest to update my EOI with latest designation (not assessed by ACS) or not make any changes in EOI now and just highlight the designation change along with promotion letter while filing visa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't change anything in EOI now. Let it be in Sync with Assessment letter.
> 
> During VISA lodge highlight the designation change via Stat Declaration and Promotion letter.
Click to expand...

The stat declaration which you mentioned during visa lodge is for the entire tenure or only for the new role ?


----------



## sharma1981

rosh.shan said:


> The stat declaration which you mentioned during visa lodge is for the entire tenure or only for the new role ?


Stat declaration should mention total scenario. All designations including latest one.


----------



## sunilgovindan

Genuinely speaking, what impact does our points(65 or 70 or 75) have on the visa process post invite ? Does it have any at all ? Any ideas from experts and gurus highly appreciated.


----------



## markymark5

sunilgovindan said:


> Genuinely speaking, what impact does our points(65 or 70 or 75) have on the visa process post invite ? Does it have any at all ? Any ideas from experts and gurus highly appreciated.


I think there's no bearing on the points as long as you have frontloaded complete documents, there's a chance that the CO handling your case will stamp your application with a DG.

Having said that, there's a lot of factors regarding visa processing time like PCC availability, Medical results, multiple relevant employment, etc.


----------



## jithooos

sunilgovindan said:


> Genuinely speaking, what impact does our points(65 or 70 or 75) have on the visa process post invite ? Does it have any at all ? Any ideas from experts and gurus highly appreciated.




Your points matters till you get your invite. Once you lodge visa, 60 Pointer and 100 pointer weighs equal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> Your points matters till you get your invite. Once you lodge visa, 60 Pointer and 100 pointer weighs equal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Rightly put. Just make sure that there are accurate evidence to support thr points claimed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

rosh.shan said:


> My old designation was senior software engineer and now it is Lead software engineer. This is a routine promotion. No major changes in roles and responsibilities


Follow the original plan with one exception. Break down your employment into two in the application but claim points for both. Nothing to worry about. No affidavit needed. Just promotion letter would be fine.


----------



## manpan18

sidneysaad said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congrats to all the people who got grants and wish you all good luck for your travels and new life.
> 
> I have a query. We are blessed with a baby boy on 13th September 2017 and My wife and I were waiting to get her medical done after birth. I got my medical done beforehand. Now CO contacted me on 14th September and asked for the following:
> Form 80 for me
> Form 80 for wife
> Functional english further proof for wife (i.e. Degree and Transcript)
> Medical for wife.
> 
> Now She can't get her medicals done for atleast 1 month due to possible urine sample contamination. CO asked to provide the docs in 28 days. I've uploaded other things (form 80 and documents).
> 
> How do I ask the CO for extension for submitting Wife medicals? (Email reply or on the application website).
> 
> How do I ask the CO to add my child in the application, so that I can get his medical also done alongwith the wife's?
> 
> Thanks


28 days is to respond. Upload a letter explaining the situation and attach proofs. Sign it. Name the file something like "Regarding Medical for wife". Upload it in the medical section.

Also Email the same.

Use this form for adding additional dependants: 
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1436.pdf


----------



## sandy dhull

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats here too)))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please help, 
Can't see cases in trackers, only tracker opens but no cases.
advice
thanks


----------



## sandy dhull

mariner86 said:


> I'm so happy so inform you guy that I just got the grants letters for me and my lovely wife.wish you all the best and hope you get yours soon.It's been 4 months and 2 days and till now I don't know what to do .I just woke up and i feel pain in my legs and back from this week workouts lol.I just wanna sit back and take it all in.for all the other marine engineers and officers who are waiting I say 'hang in there' .by the way my status changed from reveived to finalized


congratulations brother:rockon:


----------



## jithooos

sandy dhull said:


> Please help,
> Can't see cases in trackers, only tracker opens but no cases.
> advice
> thanks


Looks fine in my account buddy. No issues... By the way, looks like you are heading for a direct grant sandy. Cheers...


----------



## sandy dhull

jithooos said:


> Congrats and thanks buddy..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When will be our day


----------



## jithooos

sandy dhull said:


> When will be our day


Very soon buddy. I personally believe yours will arrive in 2 weeks time. Most likely a direct grant.


----------



## sandy dhull

jithooos said:


> Looks fine in my account buddy. No issues... By the way, looks like you are heading for a direct grant sandy. Cheers...


Thanks for the hope brother, hope we both get it soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## navy

*question on state clearance(USA) certificate*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have one question. I have lodged my visa on August. I got contact by CO. CO is asking to provide State clearance(USA) . I lived in two states (Arizona and Wisconsin)

Question 1 : If CO ask for state clearance, that does not mean I need to go to local police and get certificate? Because state and local clearance is different, that I assume. Can you please confirm?

Question 2 : State clearance can be done by using Name Search or finger based. Is there any preference? Or should I simply go with Name based?

Question 3 :Arizona state does not provide any state clearance for immigration purpose. They have mentioned in their office site as well. How should I reply to CO on this issue. 

Should I simply give her link and highlight the statement that where it is mentioned that Arizona state does not provide state clearance.?

Because in document checklist, CO mentioned that if you made genuine attempt to get certificate, we can waive off the same.

EOI invite : 23 Aug
VISA lodge : 24 Aug
Document upload : 11 Sep
CO contact : 25 Sep


----------



## sunilgovindan

Folks, Advise please...

My ACS assessment is ongoing and I got my passport renewed. How do I communicate this change to ACS ? Is it required to let ACS know this at all as I don't see the passport number getting printed anywhere on the result letters that I googled. 

Also, the my applicant dashboard on ACS portal shows wrong door number on the address field. Instead of B239, it shows as 239B. Can I edit it myself using the "EDIT" option ? Even though looks minor, all my address proofs have B239 and I don't want to take any risks.


----------



## prateekjain1988

sunilgovindan said:


> Folks, Advise please...
> 
> My ACS assessment is ongoing and I got my passport renewed. How do I communicate this change to ACS ? Is it required to let ACS know this at all as I don't see the passport number getting printed anywhere on the result letters that I googled.
> 
> Also, the my applicant dashboard on ACS portal shows wrong door number on the address field. Instead of B239, it shows as 239B. Can I edit it myself using the "EDIT" option ? Even though looks minor, all my address proofs have B239 and I don't want to take any risks.


No need to update ACS.


----------



## Muanya

It seems nothing is happening today? Is there holiday?


----------



## amigos

Muanya said:


> It seems nothing is happening today? Is there holiday?


It is not holiday. I think they are preparing for tsunami of grants starting next Monday (October). Perhaps, they have reached their KPI for Sept.

Wish all awaiting applicants receiving grants ASAP. Counting and hoping everyday,

Cheers,


----------



## jaguar123

amigos said:


> It is not holiday. I think they are preparing for tsunami of grants starting next Monday (October). Perhaps, they have reached their KPI for Sept.
> 
> Wish all awaiting applicants receiving grants ASAP. Counting and hoping everyday,
> 
> Cheers,


Waiting for Tsunami


----------



## jithooos

amigos said:


> It is not holiday. I think they are preparing for tsunami of grants starting next Monday (October). Perhaps, they have reached their KPI for Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish all awaiting applicants receiving grants ASAP. Counting and hoping everyday,
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,




Great optimism buddy. Brisbane will be having a holiday on Monday it seems. Let’s wait n see if grants flow. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur

Hi everyone 

My friend is coming to Australia on working visa and she got a health policy dated 15 nov 2017 and now she has prepond her trip and coming on 28th oct. She wants to prepone her health policy but the insurance company is unable to do it and suggesting her to take a new policy.Is it ok if she does not have the policy from 28th oct to 14th nov? Will that impact her visa,as her visa condition states that she needs to have a policy? Can she get away with it for those 19 days?? Please advise
Thank you


----------



## AmazingTiger

navy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have one question. I have lodged my visa on August. I got contact by CO. CO is asking to provide State clearance(USA) . I lived in two states (Arizona and Wisconsin)
> 
> Question 1 : If CO ask for state clearance, that does not mean I need to go to local police and get certificate? Because state and local clearance is different, that I assume. Can you please confirm?
> 
> Question 2 : State clearance can be done by using Name Search or finger based. Is there any preference? Or should I simply go with Name based?
> 
> Question 3 :Arizona state does not provide any state clearance for immigration purpose. They have mentioned in their office site as well. How should I reply to CO on this issue.
> 
> Should I simply give her link and highlight the statement that where it is mentioned that Arizona state does not provide state clearance.?
> 
> Because in document checklist, CO mentioned that if you made genuine attempt to get certificate, we can waive off the same.
> 
> EOI invite : 23 Aug
> VISA lodge : 24 Aug
> Document upload : 11 Sep
> CO contact : 25 Sep


1) AFAIK State Police, County, Local Police are all the same in this context. Get the identity and history check statement from anyone of these three so long as they offer that service.

2) If a State offers you a choice between name based search and figerprint based search, IMO go for the fingerprint based.

3) IMHO send an email and also upload a SD from yourself that for such and such reasons you are unable to provide clearance from Arizona. 

Please note that unless you have spent more than 3 months in both the states within the last 12 months from the date you lodged your visa application, you may not need to provide local clearance from both the states.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Please Help!
I am in process of submitting 189 visa application, and on the final stage of submit, i am not able to fill entire 16 digit credit card number.

I am using firefox. Tried IE, but the site crashes every time with some issue.

I notices that there is a field marked mandatory before credit card number, but i don;t see anything there.

Has anyone faced this issue?

I have been trying since last 2 days without any success.


----------



## manpan18

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Please Help!
> I am in process of submitting 189 visa application, and on the final stage of submit, i am not able to fill entire 16 digit credit card number.
> 
> I am using firefox. Tried IE, but the site crashes every time with some issue.
> 
> I notices that there is a field marked mandatory before credit card number, but i don;t see anything there.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue?
> 
> I have been trying since last 2 days without any success.


Have you tried chrome? Can you provide a screenshot of the what you are seeing?


----------



## jaguar123

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Please Help!
> I am in process of submitting 189 visa application, and on the final stage of submit, i am not able to fill entire 16 digit credit card number.
> 
> I am using firefox. Tried IE, but the site crashes every time with some issue.
> 
> I notices that there is a field marked mandatory before credit card number, but i don;t see anything there.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue?
> 
> I have been trying since last 2 days without any success.


I had done with internet explorer. It was easily done.


----------



## Nick100

navy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have one question. I have lodged my visa on August. I got contact by CO. CO is asking to provide State clearance(USA) . I lived in two states (Arizona and Wisconsin)
> 
> Question 1 : If CO ask for state clearance, that does not mean I need to go to local police and get certificate? Because state and local clearance is different, that I assume. Can you please confirm?
> 
> Question 2 : State clearance can be done by using Name Search or finger based. Is there any preference? Or should I simply go with Name based?
> 
> Question 3 :Arizona state does not provide any state clearance for immigration purpose. They have mentioned in their office site as well. How should I reply to CO on this issue.
> 
> Should I simply give her link and highlight the statement that where it is mentioned that Arizona state does not provide state clearance.?
> 
> Because in document checklist, CO mentioned that if you made genuine attempt to get certificate, we can waive off the same.
> 
> EOI invite : 23 Aug
> VISA lodge : 24 Aug
> Document upload : 11 Sep
> CO contact : 25 Sep



Arizona can provide you a letter stating that they will not provide State clearance for immigration purposes. You can get that letter in 5 working days. You need to call the number provided in the link and make a request. https://www.azdps.gov/services/public/records/criminal

I have uploaded the same.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

manpan18 said:


> Have you tried chrome? Can you provide a screenshot of the what you are seeing?


Here is the screenshot, i cannot type after 12 digits


----------



## rockycres

Guys i submitted my application on sept 3rd.. uploaded all the documents along with it.. still the status stays as RECEIVED.. would that change to co assigned or assessment in progress when it is picked up ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

rockycres said:


> Guys i submitted my application on sept 3rd.. uploaded all the documents along with it.. still the status stays as RECEIVED.. would that change to co assigned or assessment in progress when it is picked up ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Recent trends seems taking one month to CO contact or Direct Grant. Wait for one more week.


----------



## prateekjain1988

rockycres said:


> Guys i submitted my application on sept 3rd.. uploaded all the documents along with it.. still the status stays as RECEIVED.. would that change to co assigned or assessment in progress when it is picked up ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It might it might not in case of direct grant. Stay Patient!


----------



## rirasaki

Friends,

Today we got our *189 visa grant*. Hurray!!

Thanks to all of you who have been providing us support and suggestions. 
Contributing to the already existing guidance in this forum, here are few tips:

1. Consolidate maximum possible valid points. 
2. Upload as many supportings for your points as you can. Where needed, merge the documents into a single (or sets of) pdf.
3. In an email to your CO, you can send a Table of Content of the uploaded documents. This would help in categorising the documents (against points claimed) and allow you to provide further information. 
4. Keep trying and wait patiently. No news is a good news. If its taking long, then most probably it was not identified for rejection.
5. Provide valid documents and information to your CO. Be clear and complete while explaining your situation. Don't hide anything.

.. I hope everyone will get their visa grants soon. 

-----------------------------------
261111 - ICT Business Analyst
ACS: Mar 2016
EOI: May 2016 (65 points)
Invite: Dec 2016
Visa Lodged: Feb 2017
Co Contacts: Mar 2017 and June 2017
Grant: 29 Sep 2017
IED: 20 Mar 2018


----------



## sumitgupta22

rirasaki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Today we got our *189 visa grant*. Hurray!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have been providing us support and suggestions.
> Contributing to the already existing guidance in this forum, here are few tips:
> 
> 1. Consolidate maximum possible valid points.
> 2. Upload as many supportings for your points as you can. Where needed, merge the documents into a single (or sets of) pdf.
> 3. In an email to your CO, you can send a Table of Content of the uploaded documents. This would help in categorising the documents (against points claimed) and allow you to provide further information.
> 4. Keep trying and wait patiently. No news is a good news. If its taking long, then most probably it was not identified for rejection.
> 5. Provide valid documents and information to your CO. Be clear and complete while explaining your situation. Don't hide anything.
> 
> .. I hope everyone will get their visa grants soon.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: Mar 2016
> EOI: May 2016 (65 points)
> Invite: Dec 2016
> Visa Lodged: Feb 2017
> Co Contacts: Mar 2017 and June 2017
> Grant: 29 Sep 2017
> IED: 20 Mar 2018



Congratulations.. finally 1st grant of today


----------



## ravinder.529

Hi, While filling the medical form under my my health declaration in immiaccount.
Should I give my permanent hometown address or my current temporary residential address ?


----------



## parth1310

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi, While filling the medical form under my my health declaration in immiaccount.
> Should I give my permanent hometown address or my current temporary residential address ?




Current address. Same goes for your Visa application as well; mention your current residential address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi, While filling the medical form under my my health declaration in immiaccount.
> Should I give my permanent hometown address or my current temporary residential address ?


Your current residence address


----------



## parth1310

Dkaur said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My friend is coming to Australia on working visa and she got a health policy dated 15 nov 2017 and now she has prepond her trip and coming on 28th oct. She wants to prepone her health policy but the insurance company is unable to do it and suggesting her to take a new policy.Is it ok if she does not have the policy from 28th oct to 14th nov? Will that impact her visa,as her visa condition states that she needs to have a policy? Can she get away with it for those 19 days?? Please advise
> Thank you




If the "Maintain health insurance" condition is imposed on her Visa; you cannot get away with it. Unless she want to purposely violate her Visa conditions and risk it being cancelled. 

Get a new policy for the extra days or try getting the existing one amended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

parth1310 said:


> Current address. Same goes for your Visa application as well; mention your current residential address.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks, But my current address is rented house and it is not on my passport.
My passport is having my permanent hometown address.


----------



## Nmonga32

rirasaki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Today we got our *189 visa grant*. Hurray!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have been providing us support and suggestions.
> Contributing to the already existing guidance in this forum, here are few tips:
> 
> 1. Consolidate maximum possible valid points.
> 2. Upload as many supportings for your points as you can. Where needed, merge the documents into a single (or sets of) pdf.
> 3. In an email to your CO, you can send a Table of Content of the uploaded documents. This would help in categorising the documents (against points claimed) and allow you to provide further information.
> 4. Keep trying and wait patiently. No news is a good news. If its taking long, then most probably it was not identified for rejection.
> 5. Provide valid documents and information to your CO. Be clear and complete while explaining your situation. Don't hide anything.
> 
> .. I hope everyone will get their visa grants soon.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: Mar 2016
> EOI: May 2016 (65 points)
> Invite: Dec 2016
> Visa Lodged: Feb 2017
> Co Contacts: Mar 2017 and June 2017
> Grant: 29 Sep 2017
> IED: 20 Mar 2018


Congratulations!! the wait is finally over for you! :rockon:


----------



## manpan18

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Here is the screenshot, i cannot type after 12 digits


It's a bit weird but it is a client side thing as these controls are controlled by client side settings.
1. Have you tried switching between the payment options radio buttons? Select PayPal and back to Credit card.
2. Try Google chrome.


----------



## jaguar123

Why some people get immi commencement commence and some Direct Grant? What is difference?


----------



## ausin61

I am going to submit documents as soon as I get PCC ,which is likely to be received in few days 
I have done my medical before visa lodge but I have not been issued any document for health ? What should I upload in health declaration? 
I had mentioned my permanent address in medical application , 
My current address is different. Is it ok ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

jaguar123 said:


> Why some people get immi commencement commence and some Direct Grant? What is difference?


When CO picks up a case there can be following possibilities:
1. He went through the entire application and documents and does not feel the need of any further information, clarifications or verification - Direct Grant
2. He ask for more info - you get CO contact/email
3. He does not ask for anything but initiates background verification - commencement email.


----------



## manpan18

rockycres said:


> Guys i submitted my application on sept 3rd.. uploaded all the documents along with it.. still the status stays as RECEIVED.. would that change to co assigned or assessment in progress when it is picked up ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes. AinP.


----------



## ravinder.529

ausin61 said:


> I am going to submit documents as soon as I get PCC ,which is likely to be received in few days
> I have done my medical before visa lodge but I have not been issued any document for health ? What should I upload in health declaration?
> I had mentioned my permanent address in medical application ,
> My current address is different. Is it ok ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know, No document required to upload. If u use same ImmiAccount while lodging VISA, the same HAP ID will reflect in ur VISA application and medical result will automatically uploaded to DIBP.

I am also bit confuse regarding address to mention. Should it be permanent(on the passport) or should it be current address ( rented).


----------



## krutika731

hi all,
I have lodged Visa under 2613 category with 70 points on 22nd August and Co contacted on 18th September. Co asked to do PCC and AFP again that mention both alias and original name of my husband. But we have provided an affidavit that is attached with previous AFP and PCC which mentioned that the both person is same. Now the question is Will they accept it? And If not after how much time Do they tell us that these documents are not valid? We have also sent an email with these documents and explained the situation that we can't provide PCC and AFP within 28 days cz AFP takes almost 24-30 days to arrive by post. And one another question is If they will accept these documents than after how long they will reconsider our case and provide grant? Do higher points(70) affect the time to get the grant? As per myimmitracker, they are considering people with 70 points who lodged Visa in July and August at this time, so my guess is they will consider our application faster. PLease give your's opinion also.


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> hi all,
> I have lodged Visa under 2613 category with 70 points on 22nd August and Co contacted on 18th September. Co asked to do PCC and AFP again that mention both alias and original name of my husband. But we have provided an affidavit that is attached with previous AFP and PCC which mentioned that the both person is same. Now the question is Will they accept it? And If not after how much time Do they tell us that these documents are not valid? We have also sent an email with these documents and explained the situation that we can't provide PCC and AFP within 28 days cz AFP takes almost 24-30 days to arrive by post. And one another question is If they will accept these documents than after how long they will reconsider our case and provide grant? Do higher points(70) affect the time to get the grant? As per myimmitracker, they are considering people with 70 points who lodged Visa in July and August at this time, so my guess is they will consider our application faster. PLease give your's opinion also.


Once you get the invite, forget the points. After that 60 is the same as 70.
28 days is to provide a response and not necessarily all asked documents. You can even show the required proofs within 28 days that you are working on obtaining the asked documents.
I still recommend that you start working on obtaining those. If they know that you tried but could not get it for whatever reasons then they will consider.

Whether they will consider what you have submitted? Depends upon the CO.


----------



## krutika731

manpan18 said:


> Once you get the invite, forget the points. After that 60 is the same as 70.
> 28 days is to provide a response and not necessarily all asked documents. You can even show the required proofs within 28 days that you are working on obtaining the asked documents.
> I still recommend that you start working on obtaining those. If they know that you tried but could not get it for whatever reasons then they will consider.
> 
> Whether they will consider what you have submitted? Depends upon the CO.


But I have already submitted AFP and PCC with the affidavit attached to it and also hit the IP button. So do I need to wait for another CO contact or provide them the documents they asked for?


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> But I have already submitted AFP and PCC with the affidavit attached to it and also hit the IP button. So do I need to wait for another CO contact or provide them the documents they asked for?


You have provided the initial response and hit IP. That's fine. You can upload subsequent documents, declarations, letter etc. at any point. No need to wait for another CO contact.


----------



## jithooos

krutika731 said:


> But I have already submitted AFP and PCC with the affidavit attached to it and also hit the IP button. So do I need to wait for another CO contact or provide them the documents they asked for?




As said before, try obtaining the way CO have asked for. If you are able to obtain the same, upload it without waiting for any contact from CO. If not, upload the proof that you tried your best. You can submit documents relevant to your case even after pressing IP.
One more CO contact will further delay your application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

Hi, I have submitted my application for medicals. Still I have not applied for VISA.
I am not able to find any option to generate HAP ID.
Where to look for it ? And whats the next step, How I will schedule my medicals ?


----------



## krutika731

manpan18 said:


> You have provided the initial response and hit IP. That's fine. You can upload subsequent documents, declarations, letter etc. at any point. No need to wait for another CO contact.


okay. now one more query. I just called passport seva kendra office of our region they told us that PCC is submitted as per the name given in the current passport. And they will provide another PCC with both the name after checking the mail from the immigration department and also the final decision to PCC with those name lies with them. In that case, what should I do?


----------



## ravinder.529

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my application for medicals. Still I have not applied for VISA.
> I am not able to find any option to generate HAP ID.
> Where to look for it ? And whats the next step, How I will schedule my medicals ?


Thanks Friends, I am able to fine it now and I have generated HAP ID as well.


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> okay. now one more query. I just called passport seva kendra office of our region they told us that PCC is submitted as per the name given in the current passport. And they will provide another PCC with both the name after checking the mail from the immigration department and also the final decision to PCC with those name lies with them. In that case, what should I do?


Apply for it. Include the letter from DIBP. Let them provide or decline. Either way you get what you need. PCC or Decline. Can they provide a letter of declination if they decline?


----------



## krutika731

manpan18 said:


> Apply for it. Include the letter from DIBP. Let them provide or decline. Either way you get what you need. PCC or Decline. Can they provide a letter of declination if they decline?


Nope, I don't think so they will provide any kind of declination letter. and what about AFP. Will they provide another AFP with both names, one which is not in the current passport?


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> Nope, I don't think so they will provide any kind of declination letter. and what about AFP. Will they provide another AFP with both names, one which is not in the current passport?


They should. Else DIBP would not ask for it. I am not sure how to apply for either PCC or AFP for both names. Anyone else has any experience on this? I had two passports with different name spellings of my last name and I only submitted PCC for the existing passport name. I also submitted affidavit and newspaper declaration. They didn't ask for another PCC.


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> Nope, I don't think so they will provide any kind of declination letter. and what about AFP. Will they provide another AFP with both names, one which is not in the current passport?


The online application for Indian passports or PCC have a field that asks for previous name1 and previous name2. Is the application online i your region? When you go there you can politely ask those guys to print both the names. They should oblige as the details are a part of application.


----------



## krutika731

manpan18 said:


> They should. Else DIBP would not ask for it. I am not sure how to apply for either PCC or AFP for both names. Anyone else has any experience on this? I had two passports with different name spellings of my last name and I only submitted PCC for the existing passport name. I also submitted affidavit and newspaper declaration. They didn't ask for another PCC.


But in your case, you have submitted the affidavit before CO asked for it. In my case, they asked for specific documents. Thuogh we have submitted the affidavit alsong with the PCC and AFP and also provide other supporting dumnets such as birth certificate, unversity certificate, renewed passport all these have name as Hardik and marrige certificate and old passport which has name Hardikkumar. We attached all these documents with both AFP and PCC. And we also sent one email to Co regarding the same problem. But as they don't answer any mail I don't know what to do.


----------



## ausin61

ravinder.529 said:


> As far as I know, No document required to upload. If u use same ImmiAccount while lodging VISA, the same HAP ID will reflect in ur VISA application and medical result will automatically uploaded to DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also bit confuse regarding address to mention. Should it be permanent(on the passport) or should it be current address ( rented).




I quoted my permanent address for medical and I am granted pcc for my current address 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> But in your case, you have submitted the affidavit before CO asked for it. In my case, they asked for specific documents. Thuogh we have submitted the affidavit alsong with the PCC and AFP and also provide other supporting dumnets such as birth certificate, unversity certificate, renewed passport all these have name as Hardik and marrige certificate and old passport which has name Hardikkumar. We attached all these documents with both AFP and PCC. And we also sent one email to Co regarding the same problem. But as they don't answer any mail I don't know what to do.


Hardikkumar. One word? So the new passport says "Hardik ... previously known as "Hardikkumar".
That's a major change in first name. They will not consider kumar as middle name if there is no space.
The reason they ask for PCC and AFP with both names is to confirm that there are no criminal record with either of the names.
I think you should start working on getting these rather than thinking for too long. There is a chance you may get it (if you get it) before the CO looks at your application again.


----------



## m.umairali

Greetings!!
I need advice for my case. I lodged my visa application on 5 february 2017. Got request for PCC and medicals on March 5. I submitted required PCC and medicals by 28 March 2017. 
In june, we came to know about pregnancy of my wife. Her EDD is 22 Decemver 2017. Now 7th month in progress.
Now i have two options either 
1- just let the process go and if i recieve grant before baby delivers, request for extention in IED on grounds that i still need to secure child cisa and cant leave new born behind.
2- request CO to put my application on hold until delivery and add new born in existing application.

In light of your understanding and experience what you would recommend me.

Appreciate your support.

Thanks


----------



## jithooos

m.umairali said:


> Greetings!!
> I need advice for my case. I lodged my visa application on 5 february 2017. Got request for PCC and medicals on March 5. I submitted required PCC and medicals by 28 March 2017.
> In june, we came to know about pregnancy of my wife. Her EDD is 22 Decemver 2017. Now 7th month in progress.
> Now i have two options either
> 1- just let the process go and if i recieve grant before baby delivers, request for extention in IED on grounds that i still need to secure child cisa and cant leave new born behind.
> 2- request CO to put my application on hold until delivery and add new born in existing application.
> 
> In light of your understanding and experience what you would recommend me.
> 
> Appreciate your support.
> 
> Thanks




In my opinion You are very close to your visa grant. May be you will have it in a couple of weeks. Since this is a known factor, CO definitely should be made aware so that he don’t raise any questions while you ask for IED extension after delivery. 

Someone here with similar experience might give you better advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

manpan18 said:


> Hardikkumar. One word? So the new passport says "Hardik ... previously known as "Hardikkumar".
> That's a major change in first name. They will not consider kumar as middle name if there is no space.
> The reason they ask for PCC and AFP with both names is to confirm that there are no criminal record with either of the names.
> I think you should start working on getting these rather than thinking for too long. There is a chance you may get it (if you get it) before the CO looks at your application again.


According to me, it's not a major change because in the previous passport the name is Hardik aka Hardikkumar. So both the names were mentioned in the previous one. In the new passport, the name is Hardik and on the notes page, they provide the note that the person previously known as Hardik aka Hardikkumar.


----------



## parth1310

m.umairali said:


> Greetings!!
> I need advice for my case. I lodged my visa application on 5 february 2017. Got request for PCC and medicals on March 5. I submitted required PCC and medicals by 28 March 2017.
> In june, we came to know about pregnancy of my wife. Her EDD is 22 Decemver 2017. Now 7th month in progress.
> Now i have two options either
> 1- just let the process go and if i recieve grant before baby delivers, request for extention in IED on grounds that i still need to secure child cisa and cant leave new born behind.
> 2- request CO to put my application on hold until delivery and add new born in existing application.
> 
> In light of your understanding and experience what you would recommend me.
> 
> Appreciate your support.
> 
> Thanks




Current processing times for Child Visa is almost a year. Look up the DIBP website for more details. I think putting your application on hold by requesting the CO could be a better option. Check all the information before proceeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

manpan18 said:


> It's a bit weird but it is a client side thing as these controls are controlled by client side settings.
> 1. Have you tried switching between the payment options radio buttons? Select PayPal and back to Credit card.
> 2. Try Google chrome.


Thanks. I was able to submit using chrome.


----------



## manpan18

krutika731 said:


> According to me, it's not a major change because in the previous passport the name is Hardik aka Hardikkumar. So both the names were mentioned in the previous one. In the new passport, the name is Hardik and on the notes page, they provide the note that the person previously known as Hardik aka Hardikkumar.


X aka Y indicates that the person can use either X or Y for official purposes. It's not really a change. It states that the person is known by two names and the names and it's not Hardik and Haardik. What if a person has an offence registered as X and whereas the PCC is for Y? They are bound to think like that. Anyway, I see that you don't seem too keen in obtaining what thry have asked. You can wait and see if your submitted documents work. Else they will ask for it again. Good luck!


----------



## ausin61

By mistake I interchanged my family name and given name in hap I'd application,
Now my medical is complete but I have not lodge visa yet 
What should I do ? 
I don't live at address mentioned in my passport. My permanent address is different and I am currently living in different city from my permanent address . 
In my immi account and medical I have mentioned my permanent address while pcc was issued based on my current address 
Now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

ausin61 said:


> By mistake I interchanged my family name and given name in hap I'd application,
> Now my medical is complete but I have not lodge visa yet
> What should I do ?
> I don't live at address mentioned in my passport. My permanent address is different and I am currently living in different city from my permanent address .
> In my immi account and medical I have mentioned my permanent address while pcc was issued based on my current address
> Now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry about the address. Both of them belong to you. They will only check the results of medical and will not scrutinise the details like address and all.

For name, you may want to write to the immi support and see if they can correct your name in the health declaration. Your health report will be tagged to the HAP id in your immi account so it will be visible that way.

I am assuming you are in the process of applying the Visa. Mention correct name and after applying use the "Update us" link to declare the mistake in name in the health declaration.

Don't worry!


----------



## parth1310

ausin61 said:


> By mistake I interchanged my family name and given name in hap I'd application,
> Now my medical is complete but I have not lodge visa yet
> What should I do ?
> I don't live at address mentioned in my passport. My permanent address is different and I am currently living in different city from my permanent address .
> In my immi account and medical I have mentioned my permanent address while pcc was issued based on my current address
> Now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I did the same for my partner’s medicals. Swapped Given and Family names. Called the physician and asked them to upload the correct name if possible; not sure it will work or not. Also, will submit form 1023 along with my Visa application stating the wrong names on the Medical reports. 

Regarding the address; you are supposed to mention your current address in the visa application. Use either form 1022 or the same 1023 mentioned above to update them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

Just FYI only.

I have lodged my visa application and I got HAP id generated. I have scheduled my medicals for Oct10th and sent all the paperworks required for medicals to the Healthcare provider here in the US. Looks like they have updated something in the emedical portal and now my healthcheck status in my visa application shows like this:

"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."

This post is for someone who may be interested to know the interim status messages when you are up for the medical check up.


----------



## andreyx108b

parth1310 said:


> Current processing times for Child Visa is almost a year. Look up the DIBP website for more details. I think putting your application on hold by requesting the CO could be a better option. Check all the information before proceeding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The average is around 120 days, yes, quite a bit wait long considerably longer, but for 2017 the average is that.


----------



## andreyx108b

ausin61 said:


> By mistake I interchanged my family name and given name in hap I'd application,
> Now my medical is complete but I have not lodge visa yet
> What should I do ?
> I don't live at address mentioned in my passport. My permanent address is different and I am currently living in different city from my permanent address .
> In my immi account and medical I have mentioned my permanent address while pcc was issued based on my current address
> Now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


address in your passport is irrelevant, re the names, you can mention it in a cover letter maybe? it shouldn't have an impact as per me.


----------



## Meavin2011

If I have received an Invite, is it better to wait for consolidating all the documents before Lodging a Visa or is it advisable to apply for Visa immediately and keep on uploading documents as and when possible within available 60 days? Which is better option to increase chances of Direct grant?

By documents, I mean the following 3 categories:

1) Personal Documents along with Work Experience and Qualification
2) PCC 
3) Medical report


Is it better to apply for medical before or after lodging of Visa? Also if we want to apply for medical before lodging of Visa, how will we come to know which are medical tests are required for self and family?


----------



## AmazingTiger

Meavin2011 said:


> If I have received an Invite, is it better to wait for consolidating all the documents before Lodging a Visa or is it advisable to apply for Visa immediately and keep on uploading documents as and when possible within available 60 days? Which is better option to increase chances of Direct grant?
> 
> By documents, I mean the following 3 categories:
> 
> 1) Personal Documents along with Work Experience and Qualification
> 2) PCC
> 3) Medical report
> 
> 
> Is it better to apply for medical before or after lodging of Visa? Also if we want to apply for medical before lodging of Visa, how will we come to know which are medical tests are required for self and family?


Presently CO contact looks to be happening 30 days from the day the fees was paid. It would be wise to load all documents by max 4th week.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## navy

AmazingTiger said:


> 1) AFAIK State Police, County, Local Police are all the same in this context. Get the identity and history check statement from anyone of these three so long as they offer that service.
> 
> 2) If a State offers you a choice between name based search and figerprint based search, IMO go for the fingerprint based.
> 
> 3) IMHO send an email and also upload a SD from yourself that for such and such reasons you are unable to provide clearance from Arizona.
> 
> Please note that unless you have spent more than 3 months in both the states within the last 12 months from the date you lodged your visa application, you may not need to provide local clearance from both the states.


Thanks a lot.

I have followup questions. 

Q1 :I have email chain with officials , where they mention they cant issue clearance as per law. Can i share those email chain as a proof. 

Q2: Or i need SD along with that. I am new to SD process. is it like, we need to explain the reason and notarized the same. 

Q3. All the proofs need to attached in immiaccount or both(immiacc


----------



## manpan18

Meavin2011 said:


> If I have received an Invite, is it better to wait for consolidating all the documents before Lodging a Visa or is it advisable to apply for Visa immediately and keep on uploading documents as and when possible within available 60 days? Which is better option to increase chances of Direct grant?
> 
> By documents, I mean the following 3 categories:
> 
> 1) Personal Documents along with Work Experience and Qualification
> 2) PCC
> 3) Medical report
> 
> 
> Is it better to apply for medical before or after lodging of Visa? Also if we want to apply for medical before lodging of Visa, how will we come to know which are medical tests are required for self and family?


To try for a direct grant, wait and consolidate all the required documents first.
For that you have to apply for medical before lodging the visa.
You will do a health declaration with your immi account and they will provide you a HAP id with the declaration resultant letter. You have to do this for the entire family. HAP id will be generated individually for all. Unless there are any specific medical conditions the panel will know what tests to perform. If you want to do this, schedule the medical appointment now as sometimes they give you a date which can be after 2 week.
Also initiate your and family (above 18) PCC.


----------



## maverick007

*Invite Timelines*

Hi All
I lodged my EOI for 189 visa on 26 Sep. Following are the details regarding the same.
Can you suggest an indicative timeline for getting the Invite to lodge the application?

ANZSCO : 261111-ICT Business Analyst
Points: 70
PTE Academic Score:90
ACS Assessment positive: 26 Sep​


----------



## AmazingTiger

navy said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I have followup questions.
> 
> Q1 :I have email chain with officials , where they mention they cant issue clearance as per law. Can i share those email chain as a proof.
> 
> Q2: Or i need SD along with that. I am new to SD process. is it like, we need to explain the reason and notarized the same.
> 
> Q3. All the proofs need to attached in immiaccount or both(immiacc


1) yes. make that into a PDF.

2) SD, in US is simple. On a plain paper write up a declaration that you are unable to furnish it because the state doesn't provide one and sign it in front of notary and get it notarized. Google SD formats and you would get sample sd on how to start and finish a declaration.

3) you can combine 1&2 and upload the merged PDF. When you combine, make sure you add bookmarks and/or table of contents. That will help the CO to easily make sense of what all is included in that document.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

All - i have finally submitted most of the documents. I have few questions :

1. I suppose i have to upload filled Form 80 for myself, spouse and Form 1229 for the kid.
2. Do i need to upload any documents for my mother? I have mentioned her as non-migrating member.
3. I read in this forum that uploading your photo is advisable. Do i need to sign it somewhere or just scan and upload?

Thanks


----------



## jithooos

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> All - i have finally submitted most of the documents. I have few questions :
> 
> 1. I suppose i have to upload filled Form 80 for myself, spouse and Form 1229 for the kid.
> 2. Do i need to upload any documents for my mother? I have mentioned her as non-migrating member.
> 3. I read in this forum that uploading your photo is advisable. Do i need to sign it somewhere or just scan and upload?
> 
> Thanks




1. Please upload form 80 and form 1221 for yourself and spouse. Form 1229 is required only if child is traveling without parents. I don’t think you require that. 
2. No docs required for mother in this case 
3. Photograph is not required. But if uploading, just do it straight away. No signs needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> All - i have finally submitted most of the documents. I have few questions :
> 
> 1. I suppose i have to upload filled Form 80 for myself, spouse and Form 1229 for the kid.
> 2. Do i need to upload any documents for my mother? I have mentioned her as non-migrating member.
> 3. I read in this forum that uploading your photo is advisable. Do i need to sign it somewhere or just scan and upload?
> 
> Thanks


1) AFAIK unless you and your spouse are not the only legal guardians or you both aren't the legal parents of your children, or if your spouse will not be accompanying you but the children would; there is no need for form 1229.

2) Form 80 for both the adults. Form 1221 as well.

3) Effective Nov 2016, parents cannot to be included in visa application. IMHO click on the update us link from your immigration account and submit that you included her details by mistake. No need to upload any documents for her.

4) photo is definitely not needed. It's just a feel good factor, a placebo. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpham

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> All - i have finally submitted most of the documents. I have few questions :
> 
> 1. I suppose i have to upload filled Form 80 for myself, spouse and Form 1229 for the kid.
> 2. Do i need to upload any documents for my mother? I have mentioned her as non-migrating member.
> 3. I read in this forum that uploading your photo is advisable. Do i need to sign it somewhere or just scan and upload?
> 
> Thanks


Even I wanted to add my mother, as a migrating member, but the rules changed last year and I could not add my mother. The definition of family unit has changed since Nov 2016. You can no longer add your mother in your application. Since she is non-migrating you do not need to add her.

read below links on Point#2. 
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists

Documents for non-migrating family members


----------



## grsr

Hello All, 

I have mentioned all my employments in Form 80. I am claiming points only for some. Do I need to submit experience certificates for all or only those claimed ?

Please reply.

Thanks


----------



## markymark5

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have mentioned all my employments in Form 80. I am claiming points only for some. Do I need to submit experience certificates for all or only those claimed ?
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks


Just the ones you're claiming.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

AmazingTiger said:


> 1) AFAIK unless you and your spouse are not the only legal guardians or you both aren't the legal parents of your children, or if your spouse will not be accompanying you but the children would; there is no need for form 1229.
> 
> 2) Form 80 for both the adults. Form 1221 as well.
> 
> 3) Effective Nov 2016, parents cannot to be included in visa application. IMHO click on the update us link from your immigration account and submit that you included her details by mistake. No need to upload any documents for her.
> 
> 4) photo is definitely not needed. It's just a feel good factor, a placebo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


thanks. I have mentioned my mother as non migrating member. Do i still need to update?


----------



## AmazingTiger

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> thanks. I have mentioned my mother as non migrating member. Do i still need to update?


Well it's just my opinion. I would do so as it was an error to include in the first place. You could wait for some of the seniors to weigh in on this.

All said, nothing to worry. Best case you have to submit an online form saying you made a mistake or don't have to do anything.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

manpan18 said:


> X aka Y indicates that the person can use either X or Y for official purposes. It's not really a change. It states that the person is known by two names and the names and it's not Hardik and Haardik. What if a person has an offence registered as X and whereas the PCC is for Y? They are bound to think like that. Anyway, I see that you don't seem too keen in obtaining what thry have asked. You can wait and see if your submitted documents work. Else they will ask for it again. Good luck!


It's not about I'm not interested in fulfilling their request. But our agent suggested to provide an affidavit and I'm worried from that day only cz we're not providing what they have asked for. That's why I want to clear this. Moreover, I want that my grant should come asap. So, I thought if an affidavit will suffice their request we still have a hope to get grant sooner. Because if we go for PCC and AFP again it will take almost a month. But now as you said, X aka Y need a proof in AFP and PCC also in terms of offense, So now it's better for us to find a way to provide both to them asap rather than again waiting for their response. Thank you sooo much for the information. You are the only one who cleared my doubt otherwise I asked this question in many groups and Forums no one cleared it as You did.


----------



## AmazingTiger

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have mentioned all my employments in Form 80. I am claiming points only for some. Do I need to submit experience certificates for all or only those claimed ?
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks


It is sufficient to submit my proofs for period which you are claiming points. However, say your assessing body was ACS, proofs are also needed for all periods of employment prior to skill met date which were used to arrive at the skill met date.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

AmazingTiger said:


> Well it's just my opinion. I would do so as it was an error to include in the first place. You could wait for some of the seniors to weigh in on this.
> 
> All said, nothing to worry. Best case you have to submit an online form saying you made a mistake or don't have to do anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I read at few more places, lot of people do similar mistake and you are right, it is better to notify. I will fill FORM 1023 Deletion Of Parent from application.

When going into update us, in notification of incorrect answer, i do see place to type in the details, however no place to upload form 1023. Do i need to go into main applicants attach document section and upload? if yes, under what category?

Thanks again.


----------



## andreyx108b

navy said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I have followup questions.
> 
> Q1 :I have email chain with officials , where they mention they cant issue clearance as per law. Can i share those email chain as a proof.
> 
> Q2: Or i need SD along with that. I am new to SD process. is it like, we need to explain the reason and notarized the same.
> 
> Q3. All the proofs need to attached in immiaccount or both(immiacc


What do you mean, they cant issue PCC for Arizona?

Can you get the following:

*Clearance Letter: Arizona law does not permit the Central State Repository to do a criminal history record check or to provide a clearance letter for the purpose of immigration, obtaining a visa, or for foreign adoption. Please contact the Criminal History Records Section (602) 223-2222 if you need a notarized copy of this statement. *

and: 
*Local Clearance: If you need a local clearance, you should contact your local police agency.*


----------



## Kamalc

Hi, is it advisable to add TABLE OF CONTENTS in the attachments, if yes then what should be the format and what details to be included, I have read about it in the forum, I lodged on 14 Sep and frontloaded everything, can I upload the table, if advisable, over the weekend , thanks


----------



## jithooos

Kamalc said:


> Hi, is it advisable to add TABLE OF CONTENTS in the attachments, if yes then what should be the format and what details to be included, I have read about it in the forum, I lodged on 14 Sep and frontloaded everything, can I upload the table, if advisable, over the weekend , thanks




Yes it will make your CO’s job easier if you are aiming for a direct grant. Upload it asap. Mention what all docs are uploaded for each section as supporting evidences. Include a cover letter if you like to notify your co regarding anything related to the docs uploaded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc

jithooos said:


> Yes it will make your CO?s job easier if you are aiming for a direct grant. Upload it asap. Mention what all docs are uploaded for each section as supporting evidences. Include a cover letter if you like to notify your co regarding anything related to the docs uploaded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thanks jithooos, plz one more thing, should I add cover letter and checklist in single PDF or seperate ones?


----------



## aminn_524

Yesterday, I lodged my visa, after payment, I was going to attach the supporting documents, but the system showed the message that "I am not required to submit any document based on the information provided" and did not show me the list of documents that are recommended to attach, that's why I tried to manually attach the documents. When it was done, after few hours, the same fields appeared in my attach document sections, for example, I have now two "Birth or Age, Evidence of" 

The first one I manually created it and attach the required document and the status is received BUT
the status in the second one with the same name shows recommended. 

Should I duplicate it and attach the files in second one? or it would confuse the CO


----------



## aminn_524

jithooos said:


> Yes it will make your CO’s job easier if you are aiming for a direct grant. Upload it asap. Mention what all docs are uploaded for each section as supporting evidences. Include a cover letter if you like to notify your co regarding anything related to the docs uploaded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To add table of contents , what the "Evidence type" should be?


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

aminn_524 said:


> Yesterday, I lodged my visa, after payment, I was going to attach the supporting documents, but the system showed the message that "I am not required to submit any document based on the information provided" and did not show me the list of documents that are recommended to attach, that's why I tried to manually attach the documents. When it was done, after few hours, the same fields appeared in my attach document sections, for example, I have now two "Birth or Age, Evidence of"
> 
> The first one I manually created it and attach the required document and the status is received BUT
> the status in the second one with the same name shows recommended.
> 
> Should I duplicate it and attach the files in second one? or it would confuse the CO


Same thing happened with me. Originally, there was no list of documents to be attached.

Don't have to worry, as ultimately the documents will be looked as per the section, and it should be available.

I assume the process does create these entries based on the information provided, and hence takes some time to appear.


----------



## Kamalc

aminn_524 said:


> To add table of contents , what the "Evidence type" should be?


 go to decision ready checklist in add additional documents


----------



## Meavin2011

While updating the ImmiAccount application, what should I answer for the question "Whether you have National Proof of Identity"?

For Indian applicants, Adhaar has been mentioned as the preferred Identity proof. I don't have my Adhaar card as of now however I have Indian Passport and PAN card. 

Should I say 'yes' or 'No' against this question on Proof of Identity?

The confusion is primarily on the basis of information provided along with this question that we can upload any other / additional identity proof documents under a separate question "Other Identity Proof'.


----------



## Meavin2011

What forms / documents are required for a baby (less than 4 years old) besides Medical report, Passport and Birth Certificate?

Where can we find Form 80 and Form 1221? I want to update all forms before lodging Visa application.

Also whether we need Soft copy or Hard copy of the Passport size photo? How many photos (hard copies) we need once we receive an Invite?


----------



## parth1310

Meavin2011 said:


> While updating the ImmiAccount application, what should I answer for the question "Whether you have National Proof of Identity"?
> 
> 
> 
> For Indian applicants, Adhaar has been mentioned as the preferred Identity proof. I don't have my Adhaar card as of now however I have Indian Passport and PAN card.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I say 'yes' or 'No' against this question on Proof of Identity?
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion is primarily on the basis of information provided along with this question that we can upload any other / additional identity proof documents under a separate question "Other Identity Proof'.




Dont know what your confusion is but yes you can provide PAN card details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Meavin2011 said:


> What forms / documents are required for a baby (less than 4 years old) besides Medical report, Passport and Birth Certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Where can we find Form 80 and Form 1221? I want to update all forms before lodging Visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> Also whether we need Soft copy or Hard copy of the Passport size photo? How many photos (hard copies) we need once we receive an Invite?



Documents should be enough. 
A quick google search will get you the forms 80 and 1221. 
No hard copies required when applying online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011

parth1310 said:


> Dont know what your confusion is but yes you can provide PAN card details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The confusion was because of the Help / Additional information provided along with the question. 

Anyways, if we have submitted the My Health Declaration application to DIBP, can we still edit the application?


----------



## varununi7

Does any one have an idea how does emoloyment verfication happen if applicants are from India? I am assuming now that immi commencement email is sent to folks for whom employmemt verification happens! Its been more than a month since I received it and since then no calls to me, my ex employer HR or my manager on SD!!! Wonder whats happening





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks. The confusion was because of the Help / Additional information provided along with the question.
> 
> Anyways, if we have submitted the My Health Declaration application to DIBP, can we still edit the application?


You cannot change an application which is already submitted. If you haven't done the medical tests yet, you can, however, submit a new MyHealthDeclaration application and quote the new HAP ID for your medicals.


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Does any one have an idea how does emoloyment verfication happen if applicants are from India? I am assuming now that immi commencement email is sent to folks for whom employmemt verification happens! Its been more than a month since I received it and since then no calls to me, my ex employer HR or my manager on SD!!! Wonder whats happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It’s not necessary that immi commencement mail reflects that you are lined up for employment verification. Usually verification happens randomly or when co feels, depending on the clarity of documents you have provided. They will contact the PIC as mentioned on your job experience letter head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> It’s not necessary that immi commencement mail reflects that you are lined up for employment verification. Usually verification happens randomly or when co feels, depending on the clarity of documents you have provided. They will contact the PIC as mentioned on your job experience letter head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ok. Some one on this forum mentioned that immi commencement email is generally for ppl who are lined up for employment verification... That's why the question.

The deeper question now is what does it means exactly (commencement email) and how long will it be before the CO (Adelaide for me) will tell me anything (decision/additional docs/employment verification)!!!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Ok. Some one on this forum mentioned that immi commencement email is generally for ppl who are lined up for employment verification... That's why the question.
> 
> The deeper question now is what does it means exactly (commencement email) and how long will it be before the CO (Adelaide for me) will tell me anything (decision/additional docs/employment verification)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




That question is really hard to answer buddy. It’s to my understanding that it means little more scrutinisation will be done before finalising your application. 

Generally in 4-8 weeks after commencement mail you shall get the grant if all docs are in order. It’s highly variable though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> That question is really hard to answer buddy. It’s to my understanding that it means little more scrutinisation will be done before finalising your application.
> 
> Generally in 4-8 weeks after commencement mail you shall get the grant if all docs are in order. It’s highly variable though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So I m in 5th week after commencement. Hopefully then few weeks remain. Thanks for this information man!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> So I m in 5th week after commencement. Hopefully then few weeks remain. Thanks for this information man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




All the best to you. But as said earlier the time is highly variable on individual basis. Let’s hope for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

varununi7 said:


> So I m in 5th week after commencement. Hopefully then few weeks remain. Thanks for this information man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's been 13 weeks after receiving this commencement email..still received state. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

Guys I have lodged my visa on 13 Sep and front loaded all the documents by 18-Sep and added one statutory declaration on 25 September.
No CO contact or assessment commencement mail till now.
Hope everything is fine and no news is good news.....


----------



## Meavin2011

If we are applying for a PR while we have a valid 457 Visa, what should be the answer to the below question on Grant number in the ImmiAccount application?

Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?

Whether we should indicate only Permanent residency visa details or even Temporary Work Visa (457 stream) is also considered?


----------



## umashanker

Hi all please advice me the full step procedure after invitation on 189.
Being confused 
Thank you


----------



## varununi7

prdream said:


> It's been 13 weeks after receiving this commencement email..still received state.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




Wow! Your CO team pls?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys I have lodged my visa on 13 Sep and front loaded all the documents by 18-Sep and added one statutory declaration on 25 September.
> No CO contact or assessment commencement mail till now.
> Hope everything is fine and no news is good news.....




I think you application is still not picked for processing 

Current trend reflects that CO is picking file atleast by a gap of 1 month

So you can hope your turn to be around 10th October 

Above analysis is as per immitracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

umashanker said:


> Hi all please advice me the full step procedure after invitation on 189.
> Being confused
> Thank you


Once you have the invite you have 60 calendar days to complete your application. I am putting in details keeping in mind that you are targeting the direct grant.
1.	Collect all your documents like reference letter, payslips, tax documents, PCC etc
2.	Normally PCCs will take varying time so if you anticipate your invite in a month to 15 days initiate the procedure to get the PCC.
3.	If its international PCC it might take time (especially FBI PCC) so plan accordingly in advance
4.	Create you login credentials in the my immi account
5.	After creating login credentials login, navigate to my health declarations
6.	After filling in all the details you will have the referral letter with HAP ID generated
7.	Contact the local authorized clinic with your HAP ID and book an appointment
8.	Give your samples; normally it takes 3-8 working days for the information to be uploaded by the hospital.
9.	If you have any doubt about your medical not being ok wait till the feedback from the hospital
10.	If you are certain that your medical will be clear without any sense of doubt then go ahead and lodge the visa.
11.	This is a 17 page application and at the end you pay the visa fees.
12.	Once you pay the visa fees your visa is considered lodged.
13.	Wait for appx 24 hrs for the recommended document list to get populated.
14.	Once the list is populated start uploading your documents in the appropriate sections.


----------



## grsr

*HAP ID - Health declaration*



Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks. The confusion was because of the Help / Additional information provided along with the question.
> 
> Anyways, if we have submitted the My Health Declaration application to DIBP, can we still edit the application?


If you have submitted the application, you can delete it and create a new one. It is not possible to edit after submission.


----------



## umashanker

I am applying for 189 as a primary applicnt what is the name of visa to my spouse and child ? Is it skilled independent 189?


----------



## Gagz

umashanker said:


> I am applying for 189 as a primary applicnt what is the name of visa to my spouse and child ? Is it skilled independent 189?


yes. visa subclass will be same for all the applicants.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

parth1310 said:


> Dont know what your confusion is but yes you can provide PAN card details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Provide pan card no under other identity documents and not under the one in which it clearly states to upload Aadhar for Indian citizens. The answers is yes you do not have a national identity document.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redlagoon

Hi, i hope someone can help me with a very basic query. I'm an IT professional with several years experience so intend to apply for Australian residency through the skilled independent visa subclass 189.

I've created an account on the immi.gov.au website in order to submit a request for an application. 

However, under 'Skilled Migration'', i do not see an option for 189. The only 189 mentioned in the subclass for New Zealand Stream. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## AmazingTiger

umashanker said:


> Hi all please advice me the full step procedure after invitation on 189.
> Being confused
> Thank you


For your own benefit I recommend that you go thru the sticky threads that are on the top of the first page. It is a treasure trove of information.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins

Hello everyone. I have a query and seeking an experts opinion. After receiving grant and moving to Au do I still have to notify DIBP of any changes through "update us" button i.e address, phone number or employment changes in Au.


----------



## Poiii

hasansins said:


> Hello everyone. I have a query and seeking an experts opinion. After receiving grant and moving to Au do I still have to notify DIBP of any changes through "update us" button i.e address, phone number or employment changes in Au.


Update the DIBP of your intended new address and phone number in Australia. No need to include your work as you have been granted already. Please refer to the link below. You may use Form 929 and post it to the nearest DIBP office/Aus Embassy. Others may use the immiaccount, if applicable.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details


----------



## thomas.pranoy

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys I have lodged my visa on 13 Sep and front loaded all the documents by 18-Sep and added one statutory declaration on 25 September.
> No CO contact or assessment commencement mail till now.
> Hope everything is fine and no news is good news.....



Same here, I applied on 1st Sep(26313), front-loaded all documents, CO not assigned as of now. Did anyone who applied in Sep got CO allocated?


----------



## voodoo

What's the importance of form 1221? I have uploaded form 80 and it seems that all info is already mentioned in form80. Has anyone experienced in recent time if CO has asked for form 1221 even if form80 is uploaded?


----------



## jithooos

voodoo said:


> What's the importance of form 1221? I have uploaded form 80 and it seems that all info is already mentioned in form80. Has anyone experienced in recent time if CO has asked for form 1221 even if form80 is uploaded?




It contains some additional info. Yes, CO have asked in many cases. Don’t ignore if aiming for a direct grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

i hope june applicants get some attention this week


----------



## Muanya

az1610 said:


> i hope june applicants get some attention this week


I pray and hope too...

No grant today?


----------



## yasir99m

Hi Guys,
Is there any post grant thread or whatsapp group ? similar to this, people who are moving in near future can share some details about each other.

Thanks
Yasir

ANZO CODE: 261313
+ACS: Aug 2016 
IELTS: OCT 2016 S8 L9 R8 W7
Invited : 21 DEC 2016 "65 Points"(60+5Partner)
Lodged with all docs : 19 JAN 2017
CO Contact : None 
Employment Verification from AHC : 8 FEB 2017'
Grant : 27 Sep 17


----------



## irahulbishnoi

Muanya said:


> I pray and hope too...
> 
> No grant today?


Today is a public holiday in South Australia(Adelaide) & Queensland(Brisbane).


----------



## Muanya

irahulbishnoi said:


> Muanya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray and hope too...
> 
> No grant today?
> 
> 
> 
> Today is a public holiday in South Australia(Adelaide) & Queensland(Brisbane).
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response!

Thank God the day is almost over... can't wait tomorrow for my grant??


----------



## zack93

Hello everyone,

Sorry not sure if I am posting in the right place but since the title says Lodge/Grant information so I am asking anyway. Please let me know if this is the wrong thread.

My question is, I got my 189 Visa recently but do I still need to update my home address via the update us link in the immi account as I will be moving out soon?

Regards,
Zain


----------



## jithooos

zack93 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry not sure if I am posting in the right place but since the title says Lodge/Grant information so I am asking anyway. Please let me know if this is the wrong thread.
> 
> My question is, I got my 189 Visa recently but do I still need to update my home address via the update us link in the immi account as I will be moving out soon?
> 
> Regards,
> Zain




Not required to update it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi, I have a question regarding form 80 & 1221. When they ask you about your qualifications (Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
Education/qualifications includes:
• college/vocational schools
• university
• research/thesis
• specialist training
• skill/trade qualifications.)

should I mention the certifications that I obtained after graduation as well? e.g. CCNA, PMP, etc..

Regards,


----------



## rvd

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding form 80 & 1221. When they ask you about your qualifications (Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
> Education/qualifications includes:
> • college/vocational schools
> • university
> • research/thesis
> • specialist training
> • skill/trade qualifications.)
> 
> should I mention the certifications that I obtained after graduation as well? e.g. CCNA, PMP, etc..
> 
> Regards,


college/vocational schools and university educations are mandatorily need to mention..

Other certifications can be mentioned it will not harm the application. If there is a break in the carrier due to those certifications then we can mention it to cover the entire period.


----------



## chint

*Job*

Hi All,

I apologize firstly as below is not applicable to this forum, however i will appreciate if some inputs can be provided.

- Has anyone progressed by getting interview calls and offers by applying from India. 
- Let me know websites to apply for. i am using LinkedIn, Seek, Indeed etc
- On an average how much notice period does an Australian company accept or wait for

PS: got grant recently and looking for a Job in 261312 (Developer programmer) category with 12 yrs exp.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi all,

Anyone may face similar situation.
I have applied for engineers Australia assessment and assoser deduct my 4 years experience to asses my degree.

My question is that, is it OK to claim work experience points directly with DIBP as work assessment is optional (read some where on DIBP website!)

Do you think it is ok take risk to submit EOI with 60 points along with work experience? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## voodoo

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone may face similar situation.
> I have applied for engineers Australia assessment and assoser deduct my 4 years experience to asses my degree.
> 
> My question is that, is it OK to claim work experience points directly with DIBP as work assessment is optional (read some where on DIBP website!)
> 
> Do you think it is ok take risk to submit EOI with 60 points along with work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


EA do not deduct experiences! This is new for me... perhaps he did not verify the claimed 4 years of experience due to any possible reason. Please mention exactly what he stated.


----------



## JP Mosa

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone may face similar situation.
> I have applied for engineers Australia assessment and assoser deduct my 4 years experience to asses my degree.
> 
> My question is that, is it OK to claim work experience points directly with DIBP as work assessment is optional (read some where on DIBP website!)
> 
> Do you think it is ok take risk to submit EOI with 60 points along with work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Did you go through RPL i.e. your field of work is different from qualification?
Did assessor mention reason something like your majority of your duties during that period do not correlate with occupation?
Did you submit all required third party docs?

above are scenarios where work experience will be deducted.


----------



## uqmraza2

Yes it is strange. I submit experience letter, tax returns, bank statement and company promotion letter. For one company, I don't have any promotional letter or increment letter. Assoser said, I need to submit eoib or other information set of documents which I am unable to supply.

Recently, they made a stupid changes in MSA booklet. In short they want to screw up even I submit my well before this change. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

It will be really great if someone help me to understand.

My question is that, is it OK to claim work experience points directly with DIBP as work assessment is optional (read some where on DIBP website!)

Do you think it is ok take risk to submit EOI with 60 points along with work experience? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

uqmraza2 said:


> Yes it is strange. I submit experience letter, tax returns, bank statement and company promotion letter. For one company, I don't have any promotional letter or increment letter. Assoser said, I need to submit eoib or other information set of documents which I am unable to supply.
> 
> Recently, they made a stupid changes in MSA booklet. In short they want to screw up even I submit my well before this change.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Why EOIB for you FROM India?
I mean to say EOIB for PAK applicants,
For Indians, F-16,F-26AS or PF


----------



## JP Mosa

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone may face similar situation.
> I have applied for engineers Australia assessment and assoser deduct my 4 years experience to asses my degree.
> 
> My question is that, is it OK to claim work experience points directly with DIBP as work assessment is optional (read some where on DIBP website!)
> 
> Do you think it is ok take risk to submit EOI with 60 points along with work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Its your own call, you alone need to decide.
If you get through DIBP, you are lucky.
If CO consider your assessment, Its hard to predict how things go.
No one can answer how things turn

Good luck.


----------



## uqmraza2

JP Mosa said:


> Why EOIB for you FROM India?
> I mean to say EOIB for PAK applicants,
> For Indians, F-16,F-26AS or PF


I have experience in Malaysia. Do have any reply for questions? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

uqmraza2 said:


> I have experience in Malaysia. Do have any reply for questions?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




I replied saying that you alone have to decide regarding claiming w. exp points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

jithooos said:


> Not required to update it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, you should inform. This is mentioned in the process till the time you complete your ITD.

Check out the below.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

JP Mosa said:


> Its your own call, you alone need to decide.
> If you get through DIBP, you are lucky.
> If CO consider your assessment, Its hard to predict how things go.
> No one can answer how things turn
> 
> Good luck.


Hi, 
Many thanks for your reply.

If someone have similar kind of situation then he will be better able to give more insights DIBP view. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc

voodoo said:


> EA do not deduct experiences! This is new for me... perhaps he did not verify the claimed 4 years of experience due to any possible reason. Please mention exactly what he stated.


 EA does deduct work experience and it's very common, don't know y it's so new for u, best thing is always to just go for CDR only not CDR plus REA


----------



## Kamalc

uqmraza2 said:


> Yes it is strange. I submit experience letter, tax returns, bank statement and company promotion letter. For one company, I don't have any promotional letter or increment letter. Assoser said, I need to submit eoib or other information set of documents which I am unable to supply.
> 
> Recently, they made a stupid changes in MSA booklet. In short they want to screw up even I submit my well before this change.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


 EA had also asked me EOBI but I gave statutory declaration that my organisation is not linked with EOBI, and I git the positive assessment


----------



## navy

AmazingTiger said:


> 1) yes. make that into a PDF.
> 
> 2) SD, in US is simple. On a plain paper write up a declaration that you are unable to furnish it because the state doesn't provide one and sign it in front of notary and get it notarized. Google SD formats and you would get sample sd on how to start and finish a declaration.
> 
> 3) you can combine 1&2 and upload the merged PDF. When you combine, make sure you add bookmarks and/or table of contents. That will help the CO to easily make sense of what all is included in that document.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Many thanks!!!


----------



## JP Mosa

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi,
> Many thanks for your reply.
> 
> If someone have similar kind of situation then he will be better able to give more insights DIBP view.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




I doubt you find many ppl in this kinda situation,
Yeah! Wait for someone who underwent this kinda situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navy

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Thanks. I read at few more places, lot of people do similar mistake and you are right, it is better to notify. I will fill FORM 1023 Deletion Of Parent from application.
> 
> When going into update us, in notification of incorrect answer, i do see place to type in the details, however no place to upload form 1023. Do i need to go into main applicants attach document section and upload? if yes, under what category?
> 
> Thanks again.


Thanks for help,

I have email conversion with officials where they mention they cant issue STATE clearance. They wrote quote n quote statement in email. I converted that into pdf and upload in immiaccount and pressed IP button. However in parallel, ihave asked for notarized statement and applied for local clearance as well. Again, many thanks for help.

One thing, even if i provided sufficient information and pressed IP button. Just for making my case stronger, i will upload additional/supportive documents later. it should not be problem to upload docs after ip pressed?


----------



## navy

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Thanks. I read at few more places, lot of people do similar mistake and you are right, it is better to notify. I will fill FORM 1023 Deletion Of Parent from application.
> 
> When going into update us, in notification of incorrect answer, i do see place to type in the details, however no place to upload form 1023. Do i need to go into main applicants attach document section and upload? if yes, under what category?
> 
> Thanks again.


Thanks for help,

I have email conversion with officials where they mention they cant issue STATE clearance. They wrote quote n quote statement in email as well. I converted that into pdf and upload in immiaccount and pressed IP button. However in parallel, i have asked for notarized statement and applied for local clearance as well. Again, many thanks for help.

One thing, even if i provided sufficient information and pressed IP button. Just for making my case stronger, i will upload additional/supportive documents later. it should not be problem to upload docs after ip pressed?


----------



## AmazingTiger

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone may face similar situation.
> I have applied for engineers Australia assessment and assoser deduct my 4 years experience to asses my degree.
> 
> My question is that, is it OK to claim work experience points directly with DIBP as work assessment is optional (read some where on DIBP website!)
> 
> Do you think it is ok take risk to submit EOI with 60 points along with work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Form 80 and 1221 are 'optional' if you go by written roles. 

Again if you go by written rules DIBP need not accept an assessment made by an skill assessing body.

I suggest you try to gather data points from this forum and other sources on how 'true' these two rules are in practice and come to an informed understanding of how things play out in practice.

You may not need assessment to claim work experience points. IMHO, without work experience assessment, you need at least your degree assessed to claim the rights of being a 'skilled' migrant.




Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

AmazingTiger said:


> Form 80 and 1221 are 'optional' if you go by written roles.
> 
> Again if you go by written rules DIBP need not accept an assessment made by an skill assessing body.
> 
> I suggest you try to gather data points from this forum and other sources on how 'true' these two rules are in practice and come to an informed understanding of how things play out in practice.
> 
> You may not need assessment to claim work experience points. IMHO, without work experience assessment, you need at least your degree assessed to claim the rights of being a 'skilled' migrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Hi, 
Many thanks for your reply.

Yes Enginers Australia will assess my degree and give outcome letter.

I not sure how to deal with experience part. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

Kamalc said:


> EA does deduct work experience and it's very common, don't know y it's so new for u, best thing is always to just go for CDR only not CDR plus REA


Unfortunately I submit skill and experience assessment to gather. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hi All,

I submitted my application for subclass 189 on 9th August and got a CO contact from Adelaide asking for form 80 and my spouse’s skill assessment on 6th September. The CO also asked for police clearance certificates from USA, which I had already provided- FBI and California clearance (not sure why they asked again). 
I submitted all the requested docs on 7th September and have been waiting now. I have been following the myimmitracker and saw that some applicants got a grant within 15 days of submitting the requested documents while for some it took as long as 10 months. I am not sure how to position myself on an expected grant date. Can someone comment? I also observed a trend that they are granting visas to applicants from March, April and May, who also got a CO contact within a month from lodgment date and their visas are being granted now, in September. That means it took 4-5 months for them to get their grant. Is this typical? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

90.ajoshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application for subclass 189 on 9th August and got a CO contact from Adelaide asking for form 80 and my spouse’s skill assessment on 6th September. The CO also asked for police clearance certificates from USA, which I had already provided- FBI and California clearance (not sure why they asked again).
> I submitted all the requested docs on 7th September and have been waiting now. I have been following the myimmitracker and saw that some applicants got a grant within 15 days of submitting the requested documents while for some it took as long as 10 months. I am not sure how to position myself on an expected grant date. Can someone comment? I also observed a trend that they are granting visas to applicants from March, April and May, who also got a CO contact within a month from lodgment date and their visas are being granted now, in September. That means it took 4-5 months for them to get their grant. Is this typical?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the waiting gang,
Nobody here can guess your grant date, DIBP is unpredictable and mysterious in its works. People here are waiting for as long as 1 year. Few days back a guy got a grant who filled in Sept 2015 and a guy who filled in Aug 2017. And yes they have been clearing backlog from Sept that's why a lot of grant from March April and May. If your case is genuine and you can support your claims then you don't have to worry. Just sit back and relax, that's all we can do.
cheers


----------



## 90.ajoshi

sandy dhull said:


> Welcome to the waiting gang,
> 
> Nobody here can guess your grant date, DIBP is unpredictable and mysterious in its works. People here are waiting for as long as 1 year. Few days back a guy got a grant who filled in Sept 2015 and a guy who filled in Aug 2017. And yes they have been clearing backlog from Sept that's why a lot of grant from March April and May. If your case is genuine and you can support your claims then you don't have to worry. Just sit back and relax, that's all we can do.
> 
> cheers




Thanks! I think cases from 215 who have been granted visa now in 2017 are outliers. But in general, 4-5 months after CO contact is a normal wait time? Or it just happens to be the case that they are clearing up the backlog now in September and August cycle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irahulbishnoi

90.ajoshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application for subclass 189 on 9th August and got a CO contact from Adelaide asking for form 80 and my spouse’s skill assessment on 6th September. The CO also asked for police clearance certificates from USA, which I had already provided- FBI and California clearance (not sure why they asked again).
> I submitted all the requested docs on 7th September and have been waiting now. I have been following the myimmitracker and saw that some applicants got a grant within 15 days of submitting the requested documents while for some it took as long as 10 months. I am not sure how to position myself on an expected grant date. Can someone comment? I also observed a trend that they are granting visas to applicants from March, April and May, who also got a CO contact within a month from lodgment date and their visas are being granted now, in September. That means it took 4-5 months for them to get their grant. Is this typical?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on the same boat. Nobody can predict the grant date. It's just pure luck that how soon they get back to your file.


----------



## irahulbishnoi

90.ajoshi said:


> Thanks! I think cases from 215 who have been granted visa now in 2017 are outliers. But in general, 4-5 months after CO contact is a normal wait time? Or it just happens to be the case that they are clearing up the backlog now in September and August cycle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, you can't tell I have seen couple of guys who were requested to provide additional information on 13-14 September & got their grant on 18th September. We just have to wait patiently. If your application is complete don't worry about the grant. It will come eventually.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi,
Anyone help me to understand the situation. Engineers Australia screw me.

I applied for skill (Electrical and 4 years work experience to engineers Australia. I submit my Bechlor of engineering and masters degree. 

They send me an outcome with
skill assessment with zero experience.

It is mentioned on the letter

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been
assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of
awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test

Assosor mention my master degree under this statement. 

Does it mean that asssor asses me as professional engineer based on Master degree not only on bechlor of engineering? 

Does it mean I cannot claim points for my work experience? 

I am greatful of someone can put a light on it! 




Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrahim.shah87

*Waiting for the good news!!!*

hi guys

I am a regular visitor of this forum and I have a lot of help from this forum.

I pressed the IP on 16th August, 2017 after uploading the requested extra documents. I applied on 14th June, 2017. CO contacted me on 4th August. 

Since the IP there is complete silence. I am really looking forward to the grant. 

Anyone here can guess when can I expect my grant??

thanks


----------



## karanbansal91

ibrahim.shah87 said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am a regular visitor of this forum and I have a lot of help from this forum.
> 
> I pressed the IP on 16th August, 2017 after uploading the requested extra documents. I applied on 14th June, 2017. CO contacted me on 4th August.
> 
> Since the IP there is complete silence. I am really looking forward to the grant.
> 
> Anyone here can guess when can I expect my grant??
> 
> thanks


It is totally unpredictable. So wait patiently and engage urself in some work. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## american_desi

hey guys, need a help with uploading affidavit for "one and same person"

One of the evidence document has slightly difference version of name for me and spouse.

We got the affidavit that both the names are one and the same person. I want to upload the same in immi account for my 189 visa.

Which document type do i select? I dont see any such document type for affidavit. I see change of name document type, but this is not really name change but just an affidavit for one and the same person.

TIA!


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys. One General Query. Once VISA Grant is received and you receive an IED, Is it mandatory for complete family to visit Australia before IED or Main Applicant can move first and then can take his family after an year or so. Need clarity on this.


----------



## jaguar123

Any Grant for today?


----------



## sara26

jaguar123 said:


> Any Grant for today?


Just one direct grant!!!


----------



## jaguar123

sara26 said:


> Just one direct grant!!!


Slow start...Hoping for Tsunami to come:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavmail7

Dear friends,

We received the golden emails today for myself and my wife. 

It was a very short journey for us. Thought of applying PR in July this year, created EOI on 18th August, Invited on 23rd August, lodged on 25th August and received direct grant today, ie 3rd October. More details in my signature.

No employment verification happened (atleast in my knowledge).

I cant thank the members enough for the information shared on the threads which made life so much easier, and helped whenever I was stuck. Keep up the spirit guys. 

To all those who are waiting for their grants - sit tight, keep the prayers going, your day is just around the corner. 

Bless all..

Heading to immitracker for updating my case..


----------



## Nmonga32

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys. One General Query. Once VISA Grant is received and you receive an IED, Is it mandatory for complete family to visit Australia before IED or Main Applicant can move first and then can take his family after an year or so. Need clarity on this.


Each and every applicant must make an entry before the IED. If for some reasons, some applicants are not able to make an entry, they may write to DIBP for extension/waiver of the IED but there has to be genuine reason to which DIBP may or may not agree.


----------



## Nmonga32

abhinavmail7 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We received the golden emails today for myself and my wife.
> 
> It was a very short journey for us. Thought of applying PR in July this year, created EOI on 18th August, Invited on 23rd August, lodged on 25th August and received direct grant today, ie 3rd October. More details in my signature.
> 
> I cant thank the members enough for the information shared on the threads which made life so much easier, and helped whenever I was stuck. Keep up the spirit guys.
> 
> To all those who are waiting for their grants - sit tight, keep the prayers going, your day is just around the corner.
> 
> Bless all..
> 
> Heading to immitracker for updating my case..


Congratulations and all the best for the journey ahead.. you have enough time before IED so you can do enough planning before making the final move.. (unless you are already there )


----------



## satish5b8

abhinavmail7 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We received the golden emails today for myself and my wife.
> 
> It was a very short journey for us. Thought of applying PR in July this year, created EOI on 18th August, Invited on 23rd August, lodged on 25th August and received direct grant today, ie 3rd October. More details in my signature.
> 
> I cant thank the members enough for the information shared on the threads which made life so much easier, and helped whenever I was stuck. Keep up the spirit guys.
> 
> To all those who are waiting for their grants - sit tight, keep the prayers going, your day is just around the corner.
> 
> Bless all..
> 
> Heading to immitracker for updating my case..


Congrats...


----------



## abhinavmail7

Nmonga32 said:


> Congratulations and all the best for the journey ahead.. you have enough time before IED so you can do enough planning before making the final move.. (unless you are already there )



Thanks Nmonga!

I am offshore though


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Nmonga32 said:


> Each and every applicant must make an entry before the IED. If for some reasons, some applicants are not able to make an entry, they may write to DIBP for extension/waiver of the IED but there has to be genuine reason to which DIBP may or may not agree.


Hey thanks for the Info..


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hey Guys..Anyone done analyses on applicants who applied on October and received their grants by Dec. Do we have any chances Or it will by default reach next year due holidays also coming in between.


----------



## AmazingTiger

american_desi said:


> hey guys, need a help with uploading affidavit for "one and same person"
> 
> One of the evidence document has slightly difference version of name for me and spouse.
> 
> We got the affidavit that both the names are one and the same person. I want to upload the same in immi account for my 189 visa.
> 
> Which document type do i select? I dont see any such document type for affidavit. I see change of name document type, but this is not really name change but just an affidavit for one and the same person.
> 
> TIA!


I have it under Evidence of Identity - - > Other


----------



## Fuch

sara26 said:


> jaguar123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Grant for today?
> 
> 
> 
> Just one direct grant!!!
Click to expand...

Hi. When did u submit your application?

I submitted my application on 7th Sept. Just finished upload all my documents yesterday. Any idea when can I get response ?Thanks all in advance.


----------



## debeash

abhinavmail7 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We received the golden emails today for myself and my wife.
> 
> It was a very short journey for us. Thought of applying PR in July this year, created EOI on 18th August, Invited on 23rd August, lodged on 25th August and received direct grant today, ie 3rd October. More details in my signature.
> 
> No employment verification happened (atleast in my knowledge).
> 
> I cant thank the members enough for the information shared on the threads which made life so much easier, and helped whenever I was stuck. Keep up the spirit guys.
> 
> To all those who are waiting for their grants - sit tight, keep the prayers going, your day is just around the corner.
> 
> Bless all..
> 
> Heading to immitracker for updating my case..


Congratulations!!! That was a short wait...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

4 Grants for till now for the day as per immitracker


----------



## sunilgovindan

sunilgovindan said:


> 4 Grants for till now for the day as per immitracker


And all August ones..  . Congrats to the folks who have got their Grants Today !!


----------



## Kevin22

Any hopes for June applications this week????


----------



## sumitgupta22

abhinavmail7 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We received the golden emails today for myself and my wife.
> 
> It was a very short journey for us. Thought of applying PR in July this year, created EOI on 18th August, Invited on 23rd August, lodged on 25th August and received direct grant today, ie 3rd October. More details in my signature.
> 
> No employment verification happened (atleast in my knowledge).
> 
> I cant thank the members enough for the information shared on the threads which made life so much easier, and helped whenever I was stuck. Keep up the spirit guys.
> 
> To all those who are waiting for their grants - sit tight, keep the prayers going, your day is just around the corner.
> 
> Bless all..
> 
> Heading to immitracker for updating my case..


Congratz.. keep in touch.. I am sending you PM.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhinavmail7 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We received the golden emails today for myself and my wife.
> 
> It was a very short journey for us. Thought of applying PR in July this year, created EOI on 18th August, Invited on 23rd August, lodged on 25th August and received direct grant today, ie 3rd October. More details in my signature.
> 
> No employment verification happened (atleast in my knowledge).
> 
> I cant thank the members enough for the information shared on the threads which made life so much easier, and helped whenever I was stuck. Keep up the spirit guys.
> 
> To all those who are waiting for their grants - sit tight, keep the prayers going, your day is just around the corner.
> 
> Bless all..
> 
> Heading to immitracker for updating my case..




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muanya

Kevin22 said:


> Any hopes for June applications this week????


How I wish...


----------



## DRV22

bubaijoy said:


> Hi Friends, i lodged my visa on may 18 2017.co contacted for for 815 for my kid. Provided form 815 health undertaking on Aug 10 2017.
> any idea how much time it will take for grant?? the case is with gsm brisbane.


Hi bubaijoy, any updates??


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi All,

1/ 
Regarding the Payslips, I've contacted my employer and requested for all payslips since the date I joined in Nov 2011, however they said they can only provide Payslips for the past 6 months.
However, I'm able to get bank-statement for the whole period (2011-2017), I'm also able to get a letter from my employer mentioning the current status (title, salary, the date I joined, etc..).
will that be sufficient?

2/
I'm still confused regarding the medical check-up. I was advised by someone in this same post to book an appointment ASAP, but when I checked online, the normal process is to lodge/submit the application with the documents, and wait to be contacted and appoint a medical check up. I contacted the certified medical center for this process here in Qatar, and they advised that I'll need to submit my application first then wait to be contacted. 
can someone please clarify the process, the options, and the difference between options, and what is recommended for me as I need to lodge before 22-Oct.

Regards,


----------



## aamer.gr81

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1/
> Regarding the Payslips, I've contacted my employer and requested for all payslips since the date I joined in Nov 2011, however they said they can only provide Payslips for the past 6 months.
> However, I'm able to get bank-statement for the whole period (2011-2017), I'm also able to get a letter from my employer mentioning the current status (title, salary, the date I joined, etc..).
> will that be sufficient?
> 
> Its better to have at least two payslips per year for the duration you are claiming exp points; if you aren't able to get I suggest you take the bank statement print it out highlight the salary transfer and upload a color scan.
> In addition you can upload your Qatar ID, Qatar visa stamped in your passport and you can also upload a labor contract stamped/authorized by labor ministry in qatar to prove your employment
> 
> 
> 2/
> I'm still confused regarding the medical check-up. I was advised by someone in this same post to book an appointment ASAP, but when I checked online, the normal process is to lodge/submit the application with the documents, and wait to be contacted and appoint a medical check up. I contacted the certified medical center for this process here in Qatar, and they advised that I'll need to submit my application first then wait to be contacted.
> can someone please clarify the process, the options, and the difference between options, and what is recommended for me as I need to lodge before 22-Oct.
> 
> As far as the medical is concerned you have two options:
> 1. Go to my health declarations generate HAP ID do the medical ; and then lodge your visa
> Here you have a possibility of direct grant if all other documents are in place; and will save your wait time
> 2. Or lodge your visa , wait for CO contact (probably CO will generate HAP ID in this case) take appointment and then take it further from there.
> In this scenario you are bound to wait as you are not providing one of the mandatory requirement.
> 
> The choice is upto u ; either wait it out or provide all the information upfront and get a direct grant; whichever suits you
> 
> Regards,[/QUOTE
> 
> Please find my response in red


----------



## Diyaeldin

aamer.gr81 said:


> Diyaeldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 1/
> Regarding the Payslips, I've contacted my employer and requested for all payslips since the date I joined in Nov 2011, however they said they can only provide Payslips for the past 6 months.
> However, I'm able to get bank-statement for the whole period (2011-2017), I'm also able to get a letter from my employer mentioning the current status (title, salary, the date I joined, etc..).
> will that be sufficient?
> 
> Its better to have at least two payslips per year for the duration you are claiming exp points; if you aren't able to get I suggest you take the bank statement print it out highlight the salary transfer and upload a color scan.
> In addition you can upload your Qatar ID, Qatar visa stamped in your passport and you can also upload a labor contract stamped/authorized by labor ministry in qatar to prove your employment
> 
> 
> 2/
> I'm still confused regarding the medical check-up. I was advised by someone in this same post to book an appointment ASAP, but when I checked online, the normal process is to lodge/submit the application with the documents, and wait to be contacted and appoint a medical check up. I contacted the certified medical center for this process here in Qatar, and they advised that I'll need to submit my application first then wait to be contacted.
> can someone please clarify the process, the options, and the difference between options, and what is recommended for me as I need to lodge before 22-Oct.
> 
> As far as the medical is concerned you have two options:
> 1. Go to my health declarations generate HAP ID do the medical ; and then lodge your visa
> Here you have a possibility of direct grant if all other documents are in place; and will save your wait time
> 2. Or lodge your visa , wait for CO contact (probably CO will generate HAP ID in this case) take appointment and then take it further from there.
> In this scenario you are bound to wait as you are not providing one of the mandatory requirement.
> 
> The choice is upto u ; either wait it out or provide all the information upfront and get a direct grant; whichever suits you
> 
> Regards,[/QUOTE
> 
> Please find my response in red
> 
> 
> 
> Thank aamer, that was very helpful. Yes I can provide all other documents next to the past 6 months payslips.
> 
> Regarding the medical check up, I have 19 days left, do you I think I still have time to receive the medical report before 22-Oct ?
> 
> regarding the 2nd option, how long it usually takes to be contacted by CO after submitting the application? and how long it usually takes to be granted.
> 
> lastly, what happens if lets say I submitted everything (including the medical check up) before 22-Oct, and then one document requires a clarification or additional information, how will that affect my chances?
> 
> thanks again
Click to expand...


----------



## aamer.gr81

Diyaeldin said:


> aamer.gr81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank aamer, that was very helpful. Yes I can provide all other documents next to the past 6 months payslips.
> Hopefully the exp points get sorted with documents you are submitting.
> 
> Regarding the medical check up, I have 19 days left, do you I think I still have time to receive the medical report before 22-Oct ?
> 
> You can take the appointment now and get the medical done normally it take appx 3-8 working days for the reports to be submitted from the hospital/clinic
> 
> regarding the 2nd option, how long it usually takes to be contacted by CO after submitting the application? and how long it usually takes to be granted.
> 
> the present trend for CO contact or start of processing is around one month from the date of lodge, you can check immitracker for better idea.
> Direct grant depends on the quality of documentation provided, if all is in place then i have seen direct grants in around one month or may be even less
> 
> lastly, what happens if lets say I submitted everything (including the medical check up) before 22-Oct, and then one document requires a clarification or additional information, how will that affect my chances?
> 
> That will definitely delay your case how much no one can say, as you need to provide the information and the CO has to come back and evaluate your response.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> The only advantage you have if you do medical after CO contact is that you get some additional days in IED as normally your IED is one year from medical or PCC whichever is earlier.
> But well if you get a CO contact for meds then it will anyways delay the process as he needs to come back and pick up your file.
> there is wait either ways; but better is to submit all docs upfront hopefully we get a direct grant......
Click to expand...


----------



## Y.I

Hi every one !

Good day ! I have received my 189 visa in July and gave my entry last month. we are 3 brothers out of 5 having PR and living in Australia . I am intending to apply for permanent contributory parent visa for my father . My father health condition is not well . He is paralyzed and right side of body does not work i.e. hand , leg and even can not talk properly. Can he pass the health examination under this condition ? Gurus kindly guide


----------



## shaily.kul

*Got GRANT!!*

Hi,

I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.

Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!


----------



## Diyaeldin

aamer.gr81 said:


> Diyaeldin said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only advantage you have if you do medical after CO contact is that you get some additional days in IED as normally your IED is one year from medical or PCC whichever is earlier.
> But well if you get a CO contact for meds then it will anyways delay the process as he needs to come back and pick up your file.
> there is wait either ways; but better is to submit all docs upfront hopefully we get a direct grant......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you, but there'e one more important question, what happens if I generated HAP ID now, and was not able to attend the medical check up appointment before my due date (22-Oct), maybe because there's no free appointment available, or the clinic simply are very slow ?
Click to expand...


----------



## aamer.gr81

Diyaeldin said:


> aamer.gr81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you, but there'e one more important question, what happens if I generated HAP ID now, and was not able to attend the medical check up appointment before my due date (22-Oct), maybe because there's no free appointment available, or the clinic simply are very slow ?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no issue with that if you generate the HAP ID; then lodge the visa and your medicals get uploaded after 22-Oct.
> if you look at the preceding post he lodged on 29 Aug; medicals uploaded on 09-Sep and direct grant on oct 03.................IED is 08-Sep one year from meds
> Ensure that you generate HAP ID before you lodge the visa as I have read that if you lodge it will not allow you to generate HAP ID, as upfront medical is before visa lodge
Click to expand...


----------



## satish5b8

shaily.kul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
> I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
> My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!


Congrats.....


----------



## sumitgupta22

shaily.kul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
> I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
> My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!


Congratulations Shaily... I have similar timeline.. hope I also get a surprise soon


----------



## aamer.gr81

shaily.kul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
> I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
> My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!


Congrats and best of luck for the journey ahead


----------



## jaguar123

shaily.kul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
> I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
> My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!



Congrats


----------



## MdNNabi

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myauspr

shaily.kul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
> I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
> My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!


Fantastic and congratulations. 

Could you please let me know if you have received any email or you checked on immi account for your grant.


----------



## thomas.pranoy

abhinavmail7 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We received the golden emails today for myself and my wife.
> 
> It was a very short journey for us. Thought of applying PR in July this year, created EOI on 18th August, Invited on 23rd August, lodged on 25th August and received direct grant today, ie 3rd October. More details in my signature.
> 
> No employment verification happened (atleast in my knowledge).
> 
> I cant thank the members enough for the information shared on the threads which made life so much easier, and helped whenever I was stuck. Keep up the spirit guys.
> 
> To all those who are waiting for their grants - sit tight, keep the prayers going, your day is just around the corner.
> 
> Bless all..
> 
> Heading to immitracker for updating my case..


congrats, can you please let us know which office was CO assigned from?


----------



## abhinavmail7

thomas.pranoy said:


> congrats, can you please let us know which office was CO assigned from?


Thanks.
It was GSM Adelaide.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas.pranoy

shaily.kul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
> I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
> My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!


congrats, can you please let us know which office was CO assigned from?


----------



## dfrancis

By the ultimate Grace of the Lord Almighty, I am happy to inform all the fellow members that I have received the grant for my baby(7months), spouse and self.

I was not a silent spectator on the forum and have always tried to chip in whenever I have had the knowledge. Would urge all others to keep supporting. This forum means a lot and is a key motivator.

Although the timelines don't do justice to the 18months process( I initially applied with my wife as the main applicant), the end result does give you a smooth high. Time to grab a drink and cherish the moment.

Will always remain active as much as possible on the forum. Wishing all the others the very best.

Regards


----------



## muralipte20

dfrancis said:


> By the ultimate Grace of the Lord Almighty, I am happy to inform all the fellow members that I have received the grant for my baby(7months), spouse and self.
> 
> I was not a silent spectator on the forum and have always tried to chip in whenever I have had the knowledge. Would urge all others to keep supporting. This forum means a lot and is a key motivator.
> 
> Although the timelines don't do justice to the 18months process( I initially applied with my wife as the main applicant), the end result does give you a smooth high. Time to grab a drink and cherish the moment.
> 
> Will always remain active as much as possible on the forum. Wishing all the others the very best.
> 
> Regards


Cheers mate! Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## connect.

Dear members, I have lodged 189 application on 10th of July with 60 points. Can anyone advice when can I expect visa grant? (which month to be precise)

Thanks for your help


----------



## az1610

a moment of silence for june and july applicants..i wished i had applied in late august or september


----------



## aamer.gr81

dfrancis said:


> By the ultimate Grace of the Lord Almighty, I am happy to inform all the fellow members that I have received the grant for my baby(7months), spouse and self.
> 
> I was not a silent spectator on the forum and have always tried to chip in whenever I have had the knowledge. Would urge all others to keep supporting. This forum means a lot and is a key motivator.
> 
> Although the timelines don't do justice to the 18months process( I initially applied with my wife as the main applicant), the end result does give you a smooth high. Time to grab a drink and cherish the moment.
> 
> Will always remain active as much as possible on the forum. Wishing all the others the very best.
> 
> Regards


Congrats mate ; best of luck for your future;
Did u get any commencement email or the status was just recieved till it was finalized ?
just being curious as i lodged on 12 sep received acknowledgement on 13 - sep completed uploading all docs by 18-Sep.
Now waiting


----------



## dfrancis

aamer.gr81 said:


> Congrats mate ; best of luck for your future;
> Did u get any commencement email or the status was just recieved till it was finalized ?
> just being curious as i lodged on 12 sep received acknowledgement on 13 - sep completed uploading all docs by 18-Sep.
> Now waiting


Thanks Aamer.

The status was at received( that gave me some tense nights) since lodgement to directly Finalized on 29th.

I had the same query and thankfully Manpan's message helped me cool my nerves. The only tense moment was when I had to race against time to get my medical report done before the CO picked my file ( I went with my agent's input on doing it after the lodgement). The medicals were uploaded after 10 days and thankfully the CO picked up the file post that.


----------



## connect.

az1610 said:


> a moment of silence for june and july applicants..i wished i had applied in late august or september


I lodged 189 visa application on 10th July with 60 points. Please tell me when should I expect my grant, thanks


----------



## aamer.gr81

dfrancis said:


> Thanks Aamer.
> 
> The status was at received( that gave me some tense nights) since lodgement to directly Finalized on 29th.
> 
> I had the same query and thankfully Manpan's message helped me cool my nerves. The only tense moment was when I had to race against time to get my medical report done before the CO picked my file ( I went with my agent's input on doing it after the lodgement). The medicals were uploaded after 10 days and thankfully the CO picked up the file post that.


Good that you did your meds upfront; it seems your case was finalized in less than 10 days, since your meds were uploaded on 19-Sep and you got on 29-Sep.
Seems DIBP is working hard to clear backlogs.
I hope everyone gets their grant quickly.......God bless


----------



## umashanker

Hi All
By the mercy of god
Got invited Today, can anyone help and guide me how should i process so that i can receive direct grant
Your help is highly appreciated


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts,
Need to file my online lodgement and need some light on below points.

1. I have worked for 10 years( in 2 companies) - do I need to give Form 16 for all the years ?

2. I do not have salary slips for all 120 months, is it necessary ?

3. bank Account statement purpose is to see salary crediting Or financial Health of applicant ?

4. If Bank statement is to gauge salary credit, then do I have to submit logs of last 10 years Or just for the date of salty credit ? 

Appreciate any help with above. Thanks


----------



## dfrancis

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts,
> Need to file my online lodgement and need some light on below points.
> 
> 1. I have worked for 10 years( in 2 companies) - do I need to give Form 16 for all the years ?
> 
> 2. I do not have salary slips for all 120 months, is it necessary ?
> 
> 3. bank Account statement purpose is to see salary crediting Or financial Health of applicant ?
> 
> 4. If Bank statement is to gauge salary credit, then do I have to submit logs of last 10 years Or just for the date of salty credit ?
> 
> Appreciate any help with above. Thanks


Hi Rawatvineet
1. If you are claiming points( I assume you are)- Yes it is always better to give form 16's for all the years. If Form 16's is an issue, Form 26AS would also do. If you have printed versions of the tax filing- get it attested before attaching.
2. Not all the 120 months is a necessity. However, try and make it as exhaustive as possible. The idea is to cross verify
3. Bank statement- What I did was to highlight the salary credit. I believe it is more of dual-purpose but more towards salary crediting ( experts can shed more light)
4. Same as above.

Hope this helps. Wish you the very best


----------



## aamer.gr81

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts,
> Need to file my online lodgement and need some light on below points.
> 
> 1. I have worked for 10 years( in 2 companies) - do I need to give Form 16 for all the years ?
> you need to provide evidence of paid employment for all the years you are claiming points for. if you are not claiming points for the past ten years then you dont need anything. But for the claimed employment points you need documents to prove it.
> 
> 2. I do not have salary slips for all 120 months, is it necessary ?
> Salary slips are a strong evidence to prove your employment. You need at least 2 salary slips per year of claimed exp. If not you need to substantiate your claim by providing other third party documents(which are not related to you or your company) like tax returns, bank statements etc
> 
> 3. bank Account statement purpose is to see salary crediting Or financial Health of applicant ?
> Its not about financial health as they are not concerned about your bank balance.
> 
> 4. If Bank statement is to gauge salary credit, then do I have to submit logs of last 10 years Or just for the date of salty credit ?
> you need to submit all the documents which will support your claim for employment points.
> Please print your statements and highlight salary transfer and then scan it in color...
> 
> Appreciate any help with above. Thanks


please find reply in red


----------



## prashant_wase

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> By the mercy of god
> Got invited Today, can anyone help and guide me how should i process so that i can receive direct grant
> Your help is highly appreciated


What's ur code and doe, score? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilykush

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

Hi,

i have submitted my docs on 25 aug 2017 and on 3rd oct 2017 ..i have been contacted by CO to give notarized scan of my USA pcc.
I have got it done and uploaded it on 3rd oct 2017(same day of contact)....
is there any need of sending/replying mail that i have uploaded docs..or submiting "information provided" button is enough....
Please suggest..i got email from GSM.allocated emailid....

shall i reply on this email id that i have uploaded docs?


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Hi Folks,

I have lodged my application on 18th Sep and did my medicals on 29th Sep.
Today the Status in View Health Assessment"shows:

"Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


Not sure does this mean If I have passed the medicals and there are no issues.
I am asking this as Hospital didn't gave me my Health report they said they can only directly send to DIBP.

I am concerned here, If its an practice or something abnormal here.
If Status is not known then Why do people even suggest to go for medicals before lodgement.

Please clarify


----------



## Saikirupa

HS2MS said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have submitted my docs on 25 aug 2017 and on 3rd oct 2017 ..i have been contacted by CO to give notarized scan of my USA pcc.
> I have got it done and uploaded it on 3rd oct 2017(same day of contact)....
> is there any need of sending/replying mail that i have uploaded docs..or submiting "information provided" button is enough....
> Please suggest..i got email from GSM.allocated emailid....
> 
> shall i reply on this email id that i have uploaded docs?


do both..! Even i had the same question and many suggested me to do IP press as well as, sending email with attachment.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Guys Please update.



sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have lodged my application on 18th Sep and did my medicals on 29th Sep.
> Today the Status in View Health Assessment"shows:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> 
> Not sure does this mean If I have passed the medicals and there are no issues.
> I am asking this as Hospital didn't gave me my Health report they said they can only directly send to DIBP.
> 
> I am concerned here, If its an practice or something abnormal here.
> If Status is not known then Why do people even suggest to go for medicals before lodgement.
> 
> Please clarify


----------



## AMS_AWD

Does anyone know if the DIBP prioritizes visa applications by the date the application was submitted, or by the date of the last document uploaded?

I submitted and paid for my visa on September 7th, however have been uploading all of my supporting documentation up until about a week ago. 

I've noticed some folks who have submitted their application around the same time as me have been granted their visas in the last couple of days.


----------



## hridesh1987

Guys, please help. I have two concerns:

a) Indian PCC

1. - I am an expat staying in saudi but presently i am in India on vacation. Is it possible to get PCC from India even being NRI or PCC has to be secured only from Indian embassy outside india where i am staying ( Riyadh in my case) ?

2. If it is possible to get PCC in India even for NRI, what to write in Present address? Same as Passport address i.e my permanent address?

b) Wife's naming concerns

There are some major concerns related to my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.

1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been mentioned as FAMILY NAME in front of my wife's, her mother's , even her father's SURNAME has been mentioned wrongly as her mother's Maiden name.

2. She kept using the same until she applied for the passport when she changed her FAMILY NAME to actual Father's Family name and her first passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Father's family name. This means, she had 2 names before marriage, 1 in Passport ( correct one), 1 in educational documents( wrong one).

3. Concern is, should i mention any reason in form T for these mistakes in the name changes in educational documents or just mention my wife's two different names before marriage in other names as alias and names by birth?

3. There is another issue, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.

4. So, for father's name, should i mention the name mentioned as per the passport? i.e with middle name for which no proof is available?

5. Is it mandatory to get all 3 names on PCC ( 2 maiden names before marriage and 1 after marriage). Can anyone suggest how can it be done for Indian national?

Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

Thanks...it needs to be emailed to
[email protected]?

This is very generic email I'd...not a specific person's email id


----------



## aamer.gr81

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, please help. I have two concerns:
> 
> a) Indian PCC
> 
> 1. - I am an expat staying in saudi but presently i am in India on vacation. Is it possible to get PCC from India even being NRI or PCC has to be secured only from Indian embassy outside india where i am staying ( Riyadh in my case) ?
> 
> 2. If it is possible to get PCC in India even for NRI, what to write in Present address? Same as Passport address i.e my permanent address?
> 
> b) Wife's naming concerns
> 
> There are some major concerns related to my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.
> 
> 1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been mentioned as FAMILY NAME in front of my wife's, her mother's , even her father's SURNAME has been mentioned wrongly as her mother's Maiden name.
> 
> 2. She kept using the same until she applied for the passport when she changed her FAMILY NAME to actual Father's Family name and her first passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Father's family name. This means, she had 2 names before marriage, 1 in Passport ( correct one), 1 in educational documents( wrong one).
> 
> 3. Concern is, should i mention any reason in form T for these mistakes in the name changes in educational documents or just mention my wife's two different names before marriage in other names as alias and names by birth?
> 
> 3. There is another issue, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.
> 
> 4. So, for father's name, should i mention the name mentioned as per the passport? i.e with middle name for which no proof is available?
> 
> 5. Is it mandatory to get all 3 names on PCC ( 2 maiden names before marriage and 1 after marriage). Can anyone suggest how can it be done for Indian national?
> 
> Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


Hi 
I can answer only regarding the PCC. It is highly advisable that you take the PCC from the Indian embassy in saudi as you are an expat and will be giving your saudi address as your present address. 
So I suggest you to take the PCC from saudi...
for the naming i am not sure but may you can make a same name affidavit; mentioning all her names and declaring that all belong to one and the same person.
And also carefully mention all the name discrepancies in the form-80.


----------



## aamer.gr81

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, please help. I have two concerns:
> 
> a) Indian PCC
> 
> 1. - I am an expat staying in saudi but presently i am in India on vacation. Is it possible to get PCC from India even being NRI or PCC has to be secured only from Indian embassy outside india where i am staying ( Riyadh in my case) ?
> 
> 2. If it is possible to get PCC in India even for NRI, what to write in Present address? Same as Passport address i.e my permanent address?
> 
> b) Wife's naming concerns
> 
> There are some major concerns related to my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.
> 
> 1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been mentioned as FAMILY NAME in front of my wife's, her mother's , even her father's SURNAME has been mentioned wrongly as her mother's Maiden name.
> 
> 2. She kept using the same until she applied for the passport when she changed her FAMILY NAME to actual Father's Family name and her first passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Father's family name. This means, she had 2 names before marriage, 1 in Passport ( correct one), 1 in educational documents( wrong one).
> 
> 3. Concern is, should i mention any reason in form T for these mistakes in the name changes in educational documents or just mention my wife's two different names before marriage in other names as alias and names by birth?
> 
> 3. There is another issue, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.
> 
> 4. So, for father's name, should i mention the name mentioned as per the passport? i.e with middle name for which no proof is available?
> 
> 5. Is it mandatory to get all 3 names on PCC ( 2 maiden names before marriage and 1 after marriage). Can anyone suggest how can it be done for Indian national?
> 
> Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


Hi 
I can answer more confidently regarding the Indian PCC. It is highly advisable that you take the PCC from the Indian embassy in saudi as you are an expat and will be giving your saudi address as your present address. 
So I suggest you to take the PCC from saudi...
for the naming i am not sure but may you can make a same name affidavit; mentioning all her names and declaring that all belong to one and the same person.
And also carefully mention all the name discrepancies in the form-80.


----------



## dfrancis

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 18th Sep and did my medicals on 29th Sep.
> Today the Status in View Health Assessment"shows:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> 
> Not sure does this mean If I have passed the medicals and there are no issues.
> I am asking this as Hospital didn't gave me my Health report they said they can only directly send to DIBP.
> 
> I am concerned here, If its an practice or something abnormal here.
> If Status is not known then Why do people even suggest to go for medicals before lodgement.
> 
> Please clarify


Hi Sharma

My two cents
Health clearance provided – no action required 
Inference- You are through on the medical. There is no ambiguity wrt your health.

The hospital does not give you a physical copy and credit to your hospital, they have done that it 4 days. Mine at Fortis the time they took was 9days. They have already uploaded the report.

There is nothing abnormal. Having just lived through the process( I was tensed as well till another member Manpan cleared the air), the best thing to do is wait patiently and if all the docs have been uploaded , you should get your grant soon.

Wishing you the best mate

Regards


----------



## umashanker

261313 doe 1/10/2017 70 points


----------



## emp0mat

Hello folks,
I have lodged my application on Sep 14 2017 including form 80. I am aiming for a direct grant.

Now, I have considered adding form 1221 to the application. Form 1221 asks for employment history in the past 10 years. It took me and spouse forever to fill that out properly on form 80, because we had like 20 jobs each already (waitress, cafe worker, construction worker, etc) as we had travelled Australia for 2 years.

Now in the table of question 10 of form 1221 we have just stated "Please see form 80". You guys think that's okay? Anyone did the same? 

Cheers


----------



## sharma.inoo15

dfrancis said:


> Hi Sharma
> 
> My two cents
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> Inference- You are through on the medical. There is no ambiguity wrt your health.
> 
> The hospital does not give you a physical copy and credit to your hospital, they have done that it 4 days. Mine at Fortis the time they took was 9days. They have already uploaded the report.
> 
> There is nothing abnormal. Having just lived through the process( I was tensed as well till another member Manpan cleared the air), the best thing to do is wait patiently and if all the docs have been uploaded , you should get your grant soon.
> 
> Wishing you the best mate
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jithooos

emp0mat said:


> Hello folks,
> I have lodged my application on Sep 14 2017 including form 80. I am aiming for a direct grant.
> 
> Now, I have considered adding form 1221 to the application. Form 1221 asks for employment history in the past 10 years. It took me and spouse forever to fill that out properly on form 80, because we had like 20 jobs each already (waitress, cafe worker, construction worker, etc) as we had travelled Australia for 2 years.
> 
> Now in the table of question 10 of form 1221 we have just stated "Please see form 80". You guys think that's okay? Anyone did the same?
> 
> Cheers


A big no no for that buddy. Please take your time to properly fill in each and every form prior submission, else direct grant will be a far cry. Once you have filled form 80, its just copy paste to form 1221. A few extra hours spend is worth it.


----------



## jithooos

AMS_AWD said:


> Does anyone know if the DIBP prioritizes visa applications by the date the application was submitted, or by the date of the last document uploaded?
> 
> I submitted and paid for my visa on September 7th, however have been uploading all of my supporting documentation up until about a week ago.
> 
> I've noticed some folks who have submitted their application around the same time as me have been granted their visas in the last couple of days.


If CO had picked up your file prior complete submission of docs, he would have requested for more information. So just chill. If all docs are in place you are likely to get a direct grant. But that can vary from 1-6 months.


----------



## iamryeye

Hi guys, i need your suggestion and thoughts on this.
My time line

233914 - ET 70 pts
EOI- july 1 2017
Invitation - aug 9 2017
Lodge - aug 17 2017
Medical- august 24 2017
Documents submitted sept 15 2017
PCC - sept 29 2017
CO - oct 3 2017.

Heres the thing. 
They requested some documents with my defacto partner such as evidence and police clearance. They made a deadline of 28 days to submit all documents. For POlice clearance in singapore it will take mostly 4 weeks to get the clearance. Will this be ok if i submit it beyond the given deadline? And for evidences.... are photos over the timeline of our relationship can suffice as evidence? Im here in manila and he’s in singapore. I thought they wont be getting any documents since in the lodging application i specificaly indicated that he is not a migrating member. And will just process the the defacto when im already settled in au. 

Need your expert thought about this guys. Much appreciated. Thanks



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis

emp0mat said:


> Hello folks,
> I have lodged my application on Sep 14 2017 including form 80. I am aiming for a direct grant.
> 
> Now, I have considered adding form 1221 to the application. Form 1221 asks for employment history in the past 10 years. It took me and spouse forever to fill that out properly on form 80, because we had like 20 jobs each already (waitress, cafe worker, construction worker, etc) as we had travelled Australia for 2 years.
> 
> Now in the table of question 10 of form 1221 we have just stated "Please see form 80". You guys think that's okay? Anyone did the same?
> 
> Cheers


Hi emp0mat

Just going by what is essentially printed on the form- 

Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment
Form 1221- Additional personal particulars information. 
About this form
This is *a supplementary form required to support your visa application* and is to be completed by all applicants who are 18 years of age or over.

So, although it is more or less a subset of Form 80, I do not see why you would not do that since it is more of COPY PASTE. 
Buddy the idea is to avoid any CO contact...wish you the best of patience fairy and luck on the grant...!!


----------



## KeeDa

iamryeye said:


> Hi guys, i need your suggestion and thoughts on this.
> My time line
> 
> 233914 - ET 70 pts
> EOI- july 1 2017
> Invitation - aug 9 2017
> Lodge - aug 17 2017
> Medical- august 24 2017
> Documents submitted sept 15 2017
> PCC - sept 29 2017
> CO - oct 3 2017.
> 
> Heres the thing.
> They requested some documents with my defacto partner such as evidence and police clearance. They made a deadline of 28 days to submit all documents. For POlice clearance in singapore it will take mostly 4 weeks to get the clearance. Will this be ok if i submit it beyond the given deadline? And for evidences.... are photos over the timeline of our relationship can suffice as evidence? Im here in manila and he’s in singapore. I thought they wont be getting any documents since in the lodging application i specificaly indicated that he is not a migrating member. And will just process the the defacto when im already settled in au.
> 
> Need your expert thought about this guys. Much appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CO would have given a list of documents that can satisfy as evidence of your de-facto relationship, but if not, I don't really know what else you could provide. As for the 28 days thing: you should apply for the PCC, upload the application receipt under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain" and reply back to them requesting for more time. The request pdf too tells you about this possibility of taking more than 28 days to provide the requested document especially in scenarios like this when the document is to be issued from a third party and could take more time.

*Edit:* Found these from DIBP website, see if they are of any help:

*De facto relationships*

*Fact sheet - One-year relationship requirement for De Facto partners*

*What a de facto relationship is*

*Including family members in your application*


----------



## Dijamk

Hello,
Is it a common practice to also attach the vaccination card when 1 of the secondary applicant is a young child?
Has any primary applicant ever been contacted by CO for not having attached his/ her child's vaccination record?


----------



## debeash

shaily.kul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am really surprised to see my "Direct Grant" today!! It was totally unexpected.
> I logged my Visa on 29th August, 2017 and uploaded medical on 9th Sept, 2017 and today on 3rd Oct, 2017 I got GRANT for me and my family
> My entry date is 8th Sept 2018.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you..Hope you all get grant early!


Congratulations!!! That is great news...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

dfrancis said:


> By the ultimate Grace of the Lord Almighty, I am happy to inform all the fellow members that I have received the grant for my baby(7months), spouse and self.
> 
> I was not a silent spectator on the forum and have always tried to chip in whenever I have had the knowledge. Would urge all others to keep supporting. This forum means a lot and is a key motivator.
> 
> Although the timelines don't do justice to the 18months process( I initially applied with my wife as the main applicant), the end result does give you a smooth high. Time to grab a drink and cherish the moment.
> 
> Will always remain active as much as possible on the forum. Wishing all the others the very best.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja

Hi Experts,
I have one doubt here, I have initially submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313 on 08th Aug 2016 and my DOE updated to 65 points on 29th Aug 2017. Could you please let me know how long is my EOI valid for ??

As i heared that EOI is valid only for 2 years from the submitted date.. So now what date will be considered is it My initial EOI date or my DOE date ?


----------



## umashanker

Hi All
I have taken pcc on September 23 but I received invitation on 4 October.
Can i upload this pcc or i have to take new one that is after invitation.
Thank you


----------



## HS2MS

HS2MS said:


> Thanks...it needs to be emailed to
> [email protected]?
> 
> This is very generic email I'd...not a specific person's email id


Can somebody help me....on this...if I have mail to CO after doc is requested....then email I'd from which I got [email protected]

Is this the email I'd we have reply on..that we have uploaded the documents?


----------



## markymark5

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> I have taken pcc on September 23 but I received invitation on 4 October.
> Can i upload this pcc or i have to take new one that is after invitation.
> Thank you


You can use that PCC since that's vaild. That PCC date will be basis for your DOE once visa granted so take note of that.


----------



## markymark5

sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have one doubt here, I have initially submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313 on 08th Aug 2016 and my DOE updated to 65 points on 29th Aug 2017. Could you please let me know how long is my EOI valid for ??
> 
> As i heared that EOI is valid only for 2 years from the submitted date.. So now what date will be considered is it My initial EOI date or my DOE date ?


As far as I know, 2 years so August 2016. Still less than a year left.


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

Need your guidance. I have recently received ITA to apply for 189 visa and wanted to know whether I have to get all the documents certified before submitting for visa application? Even documents like payslips, Form-16 etc., Thanks in advance.


----------



## myauspr

We have received our grant today for all 4. IED 30 July 2018


----------



## az1610

myauspr said:


> We have received our grant today for all 4. IED 30 July 2018


sir your timeline


----------



## myauspr

Dear Friends,

It was a difficult struggle for my wife and finally, we have received the GRANT today. I am thankful to my wife  for her efforts during the PR process as she had delivered my second baby girl on Aug 10th 2017 and was very helpful and supportive in getting the documents, PCC, and medical. Love you Ani 

*Here you go for more details and I wish everyone to get your GRANT ASAP.*

Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer - 261312 (Primary Applicant)
Software Engineer - 261313 (Dependent)
14-Jul-2017: EOI Submitted/Updated- 70 points=65+5 (partner points)
09-Aug-2017: Invitation Received
29-Aug-2017: Medical application submission and generated HAP ID
01-Sep-2017: Visa fee payment
05-Sep-2017: Uploaded all the required and mandatory documents (primary and dependents) except medical reports
05-Sep-2017: Medical tests done for all family members
14-Sep-2017: Medical clearance received for all family members
19-Sep-2017: Uploaded medical clearance report (not mandatory but recommended)
*04-Oct-2017: GRANT from Adelaide
30-Jul-2018: IED*


----------



## satish5b8

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your guidance. I have recently received ITA to apply for 189 visa and wanted to know whether I have to get all the documents certified before submitting for visa application? Even documents like payslips, Form-16 etc., Thanks in advance.


Color scan is enough but for Blank and white certificates do the certified copies.


----------



## jaguar123

myauspr said:


> We have received our grant today for all 4. IED 30 July 2018


Cong:lalala:rats Dear!


----------



## satish5b8

myauspr said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It was a difficult struggle for my wife and finally, we have received the GRANT today. I am thankful to my wife  for her efforts during the PR process as she had delivered my second baby girl on Aug 10th 2017 and was very helpful and supportive in getting the documents, PCC, and medical. Love you Ani
> 
> *Here you go for more details and I wish everyone to get your GRANT ASAP.*
> 
> Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer - 261312 (Primary Applicant)
> Software Engineer - 261313 (Dependent)
> 14-Jul-2017: EOI Submitted/Updated- 70 points=65+5 (partner points)
> 09-Aug-2017: Invitation Received
> 29-Aug-2017: Medical application submission and generated HAP ID
> 01-Sep-2017: Visa fee payment
> 05-Sep-2017: Uploaded all the required and mandatory documents (primary and dependents) except medical reports
> 05-Sep-2017: Medical tests done for all family members
> 14-Sep-2017: Medical clearance received for all family members
> 19-Sep-2017: Uploaded medical clearance report (not mandatory but recommended)
> *04-Oct-2017: GRANT from Adelaide
> 30-Jul-2018: IED*



Congrats....


----------



## sonamt

Dear all, I have received ita during 4th oct round. I studied in India from June 2003 - June 2007. So it is almost 10yrs and 3months till my ITA. Since I am at a borderline of 10yrs+, do I still need to process India PCC. Is there any standard format for India pcc? Or normal pcc which I can apply from Indian embassy in my home country should suffice for 189 visa? Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

myauspr said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It was a difficult struggle for my wife and finally, we have received the GRANT today. I am thankful to my wife  for her efforts during the PR process as she had delivered my second baby girl on Aug 10th 2017 and was very helpful and supportive in getting the documents, PCC, and medical. Love you Ani
> 
> *Here you go for more details and I wish everyone to get your GRANT ASAP.*
> 
> Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer - 261312 (Primary Applicant)
> Software Engineer - 261313 (Dependent)
> 14-Jul-2017: EOI Submitted/Updated- 70 points=65+5 (partner points)
> 09-Aug-2017: Invitation Received
> 29-Aug-2017: Medical application submission and generated HAP ID
> 01-Sep-2017: Visa fee payment
> 05-Sep-2017: Uploaded all the required and mandatory documents (primary and dependents) except medical reports
> 05-Sep-2017: Medical tests done for all family members
> 14-Sep-2017: Medical clearance received for all family members
> 19-Sep-2017: Uploaded medical clearance report (not mandatory but recommended)
> *04-Oct-2017: GRANT from Adelaide
> 30-Jul-2018: IED*


Congrats Dear


----------



## jithooos

sonamt said:


> Dear all, I have received ita during 4th oct round. I studied in India from June 2003 - June 2007. So it is almost 10yrs and 3months till my ITA. Since I am at a borderline of 10yrs+, do I still need to process India PCC. Is there any standard format for India pcc? Or normal pcc which I can apply from Indian embassy in my home country should suffice for 189 visa? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




PCC is required if u have stayed for more than 12 months in a country. They have a specific format and you just need to request for one. Nothing else to be done from our side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

AMS_AWD said:


> Does anyone know if the DIBP prioritizes visa applications by the date the application was submitted, or by the date of the last document uploaded?
> 
> I submitted and paid for my visa on September 7th, however have been uploading all of my supporting documentation up until about a week ago.
> 
> I've noticed some folks who have submitted their application around the same time as me have been granted their visas in the last couple of days.


It will be based on the visa fee payment not on the documents upload date. Dont worry your turn will come soon. Am also on the same boat.


----------



## sonamt

jithooos said:


> PCC is required if u have stayed for more than 12 months in a country. They have a specific format and you just need to request for one. Nothing else to be done from our side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you for your response. I am aware that one need a pcc if you have lived in a country for more than 12 months during the last 10 YEARS. So my question is since mine is almost 10 yrs and 3 months back from the date of invitation, do I still need to process one? Considering mine is kind of borderline case. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

sonamt said:


> Thank you for your response. I am aware that one need a pcc if you have lived in a country for more than 12 months during the last 10 YEARS. So my question is since mine is almost 10 yrs and 3 months back from the date of invitation, do I still need to process one? Considering mine is kind of borderline case. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




CO will definitely ask for one in your case. That’s what I think. Better to front load and avoid a co contact and aim for direct grant. Rest up to you Buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

jithooos said:


> CO will definitely ask for one in your case. That’s what I think. Better to front load and avoid a co contact and aim for direct grant. Rest up to you Buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for your advice. I will definitely apply one now. 
I am non-Indian, so will they issue same pcc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

sonamt said:


> Thank you for your advice. I will definitely apply one now.
> I am non-Indian, so will they issue same pcc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They have a specific format as per their protocol. It should be the same for all. However, whatever they issue will serve the purpose. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

jithooos said:


> They have a specific format as per their protocol. It should be the same for all. However, whatever they issue will serve the purpose. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neerajeai

Hi Guys,

The CO contacted me on 25th Sep 2017 and requested for additional info such as PCC, medical for self and family. I got the medical done on 30th Sep and the results are awaited. Meanwhile i have all the additional documents ready with me. I have 2 questions:
1) Should i upload the documents and click information submitted while the medical results are awaited.
2) Is it advisable to email the documents (apart from uploading online) to [email protected]. What will you guys advise?

details:

Medicals done: 30th Sep 2017
Additional Info requested: 25 Sep 2017	
Visa applied:24 Aug 2017


----------



## joy79

Hi All.. Why are there no grants seen in the tracker for today?  This is terrible!


----------



## AmazingTiger

HS2MS said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have submitted my docs on 25 aug 2017 and on 3rd oct 2017 ..i have been contacted by CO to give notarized scan of my USA pcc.
> I have got it done and uploaded it on 3rd oct 2017(same day of contact)....
> is there any need of sending/replying mail that i have uploaded docs..or submiting "information provided" button is enough....
> Please suggest..i got email from GSM.allocated emailid....
> 
> shall i reply on this email id that i have uploaded docs?



To your question, upload and press IP. You can go ahead and email the generic GSM contact email id to only receive an automated response stating,,among other things, that you should not be sending attachments.

Does instances like this of requesting a notarized FBI clearance occur with some frequency ?

It has always been a black and white document. 

Do you know if the clarity of your original PCC upload was not clear enough ?

Are you applying the visa from the USA, if you do not mind answering ?


----------



## sumitgupta22

neerajeai said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The CO contacted me on 25th Sep 2017 and requested for additional info such as PCC, medical for self and family. I got the medical done on 30th Sep and the results are awaited. Meanwhile i have all the additional documents ready with me. I have 2 questions:
> 1) Should i upload the documents and click information submitted while the medical results are awaited.
> 2) Is it advisable to email the documents (apart from uploading online) to [email protected]. What will you guys advise?
> 
> details:
> 
> Medicals done: 30th Sep 2017
> Additional Info requested: 25 Sep 2017
> Visa applied:24 Aug 2017


You upload the document but click on IP once Medical results are available.
Sending docs to their email is not required but its totally your call if you want to send.. no harm in that as well.


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts,

Kindly advise on following query regarding Australian federal police pcc:
1. How can I mention that I need a complete disclosure certificate as required by DIBP. There is no such option on the online form!
2. I am offshore applicant. Do they send my pcc certificate as courier service? Do I pay for the posting? Is there way to specify such details.
3. Is there any option to add my wife's pcc with my application, so that the certificates could be posted under one envelope. 

Thanks for the help as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

HS2MS said:


> Can somebody help me....on this...if I have mail to CO after doc is requested....then email I'd from which I got [email protected]
> 
> Is this the email I'd we have reply on..that we have uploaded the documents?


There is no need to email. You simply have to upload the requested documents and click the "Information Provided" button. Sending an email to this ID will result in you receiving a system generated auto-reply which too will state that you do not have to email the documents nor email them for informing about having uploaded the documents. The IP button takes care of informing (flagging) that your application is ready for further assessment.


----------



## KeeDa

neerajeai said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The CO contacted me on 25th Sep 2017 and requested for additional info such as PCC, medical for self and family. I got the medical done on 30th Sep and the results are awaited. Meanwhile i have all the additional documents ready with me. I have 2 questions:
> 1) Should i upload the documents and click information submitted while the medical results are awaited.
> 2) Is it advisable to email the documents (apart from uploading online) to [email protected]. What will you guys advise?
> 
> details:
> 
> Medicals done: 30th Sep 2017
> Additional Info requested: 25 Sep 2017
> Visa applied:24 Aug 2017


1. Prefer to click after medical results show up in your application. Shouldn't take more than a few more days anyways.
2. No.


----------



## dillipreddy

Hi Recently got Invite for 263111

Docs im uploading are as followed:

1. All documents submitted for ACS and in addition 6 payslips for every year i claim points.
2. Form -16 (all years requested from company), tax returns for past 3 years(only taxed for last three years before that less income).
3. Salary certificate all years (we got paid in cash, we are a small company) 
4. Bank Statement for last 6 months 
5. Medicals and PCC.
6. Form 80 & 1221.
7. Spouse not claming any points , but for English verification, completed Diploma in English language date of complete is 2016 and Intermediate mark list all in english medium and 10 th mark list also in english medium .
8. Marriage certificate.
9. Daughters Birth certificate.

Are these docs ok ? plz give suggestions ,

Thank you


----------



## Kevin22

joy79 said:


> Hi All.. Why are there no grants seen in the tracker for today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is terrible!



I feel you man
I am a June applicant, what about you

Dibp paced up in September, why they have slowed down again

I was hoping a good first week. I still am


----------



## aamer.gr81

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Recently got Invite for 263111
> 
> Docs im uploading are as followed:
> 
> 1. All documents submitted for ACS and in addition 6 payslips for every year i claim points.
> 2. Form -16 (all years requested from company), tax returns for past 3 years(only taxed for last three years before that less income).
> 3. Salary certificate all years (we got paid in cash, we are a small company)
> 4. Bank Statement for last 6 months
> 5. Medicals and PCC.
> 6. Form 80 & 1221.
> 7. Spouse not claming any points , but for English verification, completed Diploma in English language date of complete is 2016 and Intermediate mark list all in english medium and 10 th mark list also in english medium .
> 8. Marriage certificate.
> 9. Daughters Birth certificate.
> 
> Are these docs ok ? plz give suggestions ,
> 
> Thank you


This is the recommended list which i submitted
1.	Evidence of Birth
a.	Birth certificate
b.	Passport scan
c.	Secondary school leaving certificate 
d.	National ID card (Aadhar card for Indians)
e.	Pan card
2.	Evidence of character
a.	Form – 80 
b.	All PCCs where you have stayed for over 1 year after 16 years of age
c. Form - 1221 (Not sure whether this falls into evidence of character) Probably this should be uploaded through add more documents and search for it in the drop down list.
3.	Evidence of Health
a.	Medical referral letter from hospital with photo
b.	Medical receipt(optional)
4.	Evidence of English language ability
a.	IELTS or PTE score card
5.	Evidence of qualification 
a.	Master degree ( if applicable
b.	Bachelor degree
c.	Diploma/Intermediate certificate
d.	Master transcripts/memo
e.	Bachelor transcripts/memo
6.	Evidence of skills assessment
a.	Outcome letter from the assessing authority
7.	Travel document.
a.	Officially only the bio page of the valid passport
b.	Preferably full scan of all the pages for all the passports held (Optional)
8.	Evidence of overseas experience
a.	Reference letter on company letter head showing roles 
b.	Contract
c.	Joining letter
d.	Increment letters
e.	Payslips (at least 2 from each year for the claimed period)
f.	If working overseas attach work permit copies
g.	Bank statements highlighting the salary transfer
h.	Tax documents
For spouse
1.	Evidence of relationship
a.	Marriage certificate
b.	Passport showing spouse name
c.	If overseas residence visa showing the Primary applicant as the sponsor of spouse
2.	Evidence of English Ability
a.	IELTS with min 5 in all to prove functional English
b.	PTE (Not sure how much)
c.	Certificate from the university/institute saying medium of instruction was English
3. Evidence of overseas education
a. Memo and degree certificates of all the qualifications
4. Evidence of character
a. PCC for all the countries where in the stay is more than 1 year after 16 years of age
b. Form-80
c. Form 1221


----------



## lowkeylegend

I applied on aug 18 with complete application and received commencement mail yesterday.

I guess with this mail, I am looking at 3-6 months of processing time for visa grant???


----------



## sandysinghdogra

Not really. I know someone who got grant within 46 days despite this mail


----------



## satish5b8

No Grants reported immitracker.


----------



## manpan18

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Recently got Invite for 263111
> 
> Docs im uploading are as followed:
> 
> 1. All documents submitted for ACS and in addition 6 payslips for every year i claim points.
> 2. Form -16 (all years requested from company), tax returns for past 3 years(only taxed for last three years before that less income).
> 3. Salary certificate all years (we got paid in cash, we are a small company)
> 4. Bank Statement for last 6 months
> 5. Medicals and PCC.
> 6. Form 80 & 1221.
> 7. Spouse not claming any points , but for English verification, completed Diploma in English language date of complete is 2016 and Intermediate mark list all in english medium and 10 th mark list also in english medium .
> 8. Marriage certificate.
> 9. Daughters Birth certificate.
> 
> Are these docs ok ? plz give suggestions ,
> 
> Thank you


This seems fine. I assume you have passports for all family members that you would upload. Also...

For your wife's English, make sure you highlight the part that says that the medium was english and upload them in the Proof of English section. Otherwise the CO will come back asking for English proficiency proof. Scan them all into one single file.

If you don't have salary credited in your bank, there is no need for the Bank statement. Get a declaration on employer's letterhead stating that all salary was paid in cash.

Also upload your resume.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Comrades,

Finally with all documents, I have applied to 29th September, submitted PCC on 3rd October for both me and my wife. Medicals done on the same day. My case has been handled by a pro consultant with a good track record.

When should I be expecting a grant?

Thanks in advance.

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## meldney

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, please help. I have two concerns:
> 
> a) Indian PCC
> 
> 1. - I am an expat staying in saudi but presently i am in India on vacation. Is it possible to get PCC from India even being NRI or PCC has to be secured only from Indian embassy outside india where i am staying ( Riyadh in my case) ?
> 
> 2. If it is possible to get PCC in India even for NRI, what to write in Present address? Same as Passport address i.e my permanent address?
> 
> b) Wife's naming concerns
> 
> There are some major concerns related to my wife's documents and it's really hard to explain however i will try my best and it would be great if you can help me.
> 
> 1. My wife's educational and all other documents before marriage has wrong family name printed on them. It is actually her mother's maiden name that has been mentioned as FAMILY NAME in front of my wife's, her mother's , even her father's SURNAME has been mentioned wrongly as her mother's Maiden name.
> 
> 2. She kept using the same until she applied for the passport when she changed her FAMILY NAME to actual Father's Family name and her first passport before marriage has her correct name i.e First name + Father's family name. This means, she had 2 names before marriage, 1 in Passport ( correct one), 1 in educational documents( wrong one).
> 
> 3. Concern is, should i mention any reason in form T for these mistakes in the name changes in educational documents or just mention my wife's two different names before marriage in other names as alias and names by birth?
> 
> 3. There is another issue, somehow on passport, don't know how middle name was added for her father for which no proof is available.
> 
> 4. So, for father's name, should i mention the name mentioned as per the passport? i.e with middle name for which no proof is available?
> 
> 5. Is it mandatory to get all 3 names on PCC ( 2 maiden names before marriage and 1 after marriage). Can anyone suggest how can it be done for Indian national?
> 
> Really confused and worried. what will DIBP think and how i will explain my case
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


In your case you need 2 PCCs. One from Indian authorities and other from Saudi authorities. 

You can get Indian PCC from Regional Passport office in India near your city so it will be quick or from Indian Embassy in Saudi. Ultimately the PCC should be issued from an Indian authority to check if you have any police case held in Indian soil, doesn't matter where you get the PCC. 

You can collect Saudi PCC directly from Saudi Police if you have a valid visa.

Your wife's name issue is so confusing. Pick one name (better the one passport), get an affidavit stating that all other names are related to the same person holding this passport and get it attested with a court stamp. She cannot change the name in passport unless she declare the name change in Indian gazette and in leading newspaper in India.


----------



## ravinder.529

Hi Friends,
After VISA submission, generally how much time it will take to assign the CO ?
I have all the docs ready except PCC , which I get around 20th Oct and I don't want the CO to ask me for PCC.
Should I submit the VISA now and PCC later on ?
or should I wait and submit the VISA with all the docs at one go.

Pl suggest.


----------



## dillipreddy

aamer.gr81 said:


> This is the recommended list which i submitted
> 1.	Evidence of Birth
> a.	Birth certificate
> b.	Passport scan
> c.	Secondary school leaving certificate
> d.	National ID card (Aadhar card for Indians)
> e.	Pan card
> 2.	Evidence of character
> a.	Form – 80
> b.	All PCCs where you have stayed for over 1 year after 16 years of age
> c. Form - 1221 (Not sure whether this falls into evidence of character) Probably this should be uploaded through add more documents and search for it in the drop down list.
> 3.	Evidence of Health
> a.	Medical referral letter from hospital with photo
> b.	Medical receipt(optional)
> 4.	Evidence of English language ability
> a.	IELTS or PTE score card
> 5.	Evidence of qualification
> a.	Master degree ( if applicable
> b.	Bachelor degree
> c.	Diploma/Intermediate certificate
> d.	Master transcripts/memo
> e.	Bachelor transcripts/memo
> 6.	Evidence of skills assessment
> a.	Outcome letter from the assessing authority
> 7.	Travel document.
> a.	Officially only the bio page of the valid passport
> b.	Preferably full scan of all the pages for all the passports held (Optional)
> 8.	Evidence of overseas experience
> a.	Reference letter on company letter head showing roles
> b.	Contract
> c.	Joining letter
> d.	Increment letters
> e.	Payslips (at least 2 from each year for the claimed period)
> f.	If working overseas attach work permit copies
> g.	Bank statements highlighting the salary transfer
> h.	Tax documents
> For spouse
> 1.	Evidence of relationship
> a.	Marriage certificate
> b.	Passport showing spouse name
> c.	If overseas residence visa showing the Primary applicant as the sponsor of spouse
> 2.	Evidence of English Ability
> a.	IELTS with min 5 in all to prove functional English
> b.	PTE (Not sure how much)
> c.	Certificate from the university/institute saying medium of instruction was English
> 3. Evidence of overseas education
> a. Memo and degree certificates of all the qualifications
> 4. Evidence of character
> a. PCC for all the countries where in the stay is more than 1 year after 16 years of age
> b. Form-80
> c. Form 1221



thx


----------



## kumudnaugai

*Help needed documentation*



jaguar123 said:


> Congrats Dear


I submitted my Visa application yesterday. fee payment has been done.
I have a few questions regarding the documentation.

- my passport is from city a and pcc is also from city a but my wife's passport is from city b and pcc also from there. I hope this does not create any problem,
- What is the deal with form 80 and 1221? are these mandatory documents, because it is not written anywhere that these are to be uploaded.
- If yes, then what should be written in location history of wife as from the past 5 years she has been residing in city a but her passport could not be created in city a as there was no address proof with her name and they do not consider rent agreement as address proof.
- Will this create a conflict as she is working in city a but her passport address and PCC is from city b?

- One question regarding my work experience, recently my designation changed after my invite was received. Roles and responsibilities are all same but the designation has changed. In form 1221 what do i write as my current designation? Do i need to update this somewhere.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dillipreddy

manpan18 said:


> This seems fine. I assume you have passports for all family members that you would upload. Also...
> 
> For your wife's English, make sure you highlight the part that says that the medium was english and upload them in the Proof of English section. Otherwise the CO will come back asking for English proficiency proof. Scan them all into one single file.
> 
> If you don't have salary credited in your bank, there is no need for the Bank statement. Get a declaration on employer's letterhead stating that all salary was paid in cash.
> 
> Also upload your resume.


thx and yes we all have passports and traveled to different countries before and we r traveling to US in dec for a month for holidays with family will that be bad in this visa processing time or will my agent be enough to take care of things, becoz they will have all the docs required before we leave.


----------



## prashant_wase

sandysinghdogra said:


> Not really. I know someone who got grant within 46 days despite this mail


Bro Rahul got it.. Way before 46 days.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

kumudnaugai said:


> I submitted my Visa application yesterday. fee payment has been done.
> I have a few questions regarding the documentation.
> 
> - my passport is from city a and pcc is also from city a but my wife's passport is from city b and pcc also from there. I hope this does not create any problem,
> - What is the deal with form 80 and 1221? are these mandatory documents, because it is not written anywhere that these are to be uploaded.
> - If yes, then what should be written in location history of wife as from the past 5 years she has been residing in city a but her passport could not be created in city a as there was no address proof with her name and they do not consider rent agreement as address proof.
> - Will this create a conflict as she is working in city a but her passport address and PCC is from city b?
> 
> - One question regarding my work experience, recently my designation changed after my invite was received. Roles and responsibilities are all same but the designation has changed. In form 1221 what do i write as my current designation? Do i need to update this somewhere.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


There is no issue for the passport or address issues that you have mentioned. It does not matter what the address on the passport is, mention the current address and other previous addresses on the address history. PCC from city b is fine. New designation can be mentioned by breaking down your existing work experience into two - duration of old designation and duration of new designation. If the designation has not changed significantly, for example "xyz" to "lead xyz" or "senior xyz" you can claim points without any additional letter or declaration. Mention it that way in 1221.
80 and 1221 are not mandatory but is asked by CO most of the times so it is recommended to upload them rather than waiting for CO. It makes your application more decision ready.


----------



## prateekjain1988

- my passport is from city a and pcc is also from city a but my wife's passport is from city b and pcc also from there. I hope this does not create any problem,

No problem

- What is the deal with form 80 and 1221? are these mandatory documents, because it is not written anywhere that these are to be uploaded.

Not mandatory. But if you wish to avoid CO contact and increase your chances of direct grant you should spend some effort here and upload them initially only along with other docs

- If yes, then what should be written in location history of wife as from the past 5 years she has been residing in city a but her passport could not be created in city a as there was no address proof with her name and they do not consider rent agreement as address proof.

mention the correct details. Address on passport doesn't matter. There is always a chance you can move places after you have created a passport which is valid for 10 years.

- Will this create a conflict as she is working in city a but her passport address and PCC is from city b?

No

- One question regarding my work experience, recently my designation changed after my invite was received. Roles and responsibilities are all same but the designation has changed. In form 1221 what do i write as my current designation? Do i need to update this somewhere.

mention the current designation which you are also providing in Visa application so there are no ambiguities. Seniors can provide more info here.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## manpan18

kumudnaugai said:


> I submitted my Visa application yesterday. fee payment has been done.
> I have a few questions regarding the documentation.
> 
> - my passport is from city a and pcc is also from city a but my wife's passport is from city b and pcc also from there. I hope this does not create any problem,
> - What is the deal with form 80 and 1221? are these mandatory documents, because it is not written anywhere that these are to be uploaded.
> - If yes, then what should be written in location history of wife as from the past 5 years she has been residing in city a but her passport could not be created in city a as there was no address proof with her name and they do not consider rent agreement as address proof.
> - Will this create a conflict as she is working in city a but her passport address and PCC is from city b?
> 
> - One question regarding my work experience, recently my designation changed after my invite was received. Roles and responsibilities are all same but the designation has changed. In form 1221 what do i write as my current designation? Do i need to update this somewhere.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


There is no issue for the passport or address issues that you have mentioned. It does not matter what the address on the passport is, mention the current address and other previous addresses on the address history. PCC from city b is fine. New designation can be mentioned by breaking down your existing work experience into two - duration of old designation and duration of new designation. If the designation has not changed significantly, for example "xyz" to "lead xyz" or "senior xyz" you can claim points without any additional letter or declaration. If you have already submitted the application, you can submit a change in circumstances. You can mention it accordingly in 1221. If the designation did not change significantly, it will not matter even if you skip this whole thing. It was that way for me and I did not mention anything about my new designation.
80 and 1221 are not mandatory but is asked by CO most of the times so it is recommended to upload them rather than waiting for CO. It makes your application more decision ready.


----------



## manpan18

dillipreddy said:


> thx and yes we all have passports and traveled to different countries before and we r traveling to US in dec for a month for holidays with family will that be bad in this visa processing time or will my agent be enough to take care of things, becoz they will have all the docs required before we leave.


No issues. Submit a change in circumstances when you travel.


----------



## jithooos

shekharsince1986 said:


> Comrades,
> 
> Finally with all documents, I have applied to 29th September, submitted PCC on 3rd October for both me and my wife. Medicals done on the same day. My case has been handled by a pro consultant with a good track record.
> 
> When should I be expecting a grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Expect it anytime between 1-6 months after lodge. If all docs are in place you might get a direct grant. No one here can predict the dates.


----------



## jithooos

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi Friends,
> After VISA submission, generally how much time it will take to assign the CO ?
> I have all the docs ready except PCC , which I get around 20th Oct and I don't want the CO to ask me for PCC.
> Should I submit the VISA now and PCC later on ?
> or should I wait and submit the VISA with all the docs at one go.
> 
> Pl suggest.


Lodge you application once you have all the documents with you. Avoiding a CO contact will save you at least 4-8 weeks time for the grant.


----------



## satish5b8

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi Friends,
> After VISA submission, generally how much time it will take to assign the CO ?
> I have all the docs ready except PCC , which I get around 20th Oct and I don't want the CO to ask me for PCC.
> Should I submit the VISA now and PCC later on ?
> or should I wait and submit the VISA with all the docs at one go.
> 
> Pl suggest.


Recent trends seems to be one month.


----------



## joy79

Yea  This is seriously disappointing. Yesterday there were a handful of direct grants. What about applicants who have got a co contact for the silliest of documents at times! 
I had lodged the visa application on Aug 9th and got CO contact on Sep 7 th and IP clicked on Sep 8th and still waiting. 
How about you?



Kevin22 said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.. Why are there no grants seen in the tracker for today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you man
> I am a June applicant, what about you
> 
> Dibp paced up in September, why they have slowed down again
> 
> I was hoping a good first week. I still am
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin22

joy79 said:


> Yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is seriously disappointing. Yesterday there were a handful of direct grants. What about applicants who have got a co contact for the silliest of documents at times!
> I had lodged the visa application on Aug 9th and got CO contact on Sep 7 th and IP clicked on Sep 8th and still waiting.
> How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.. Why are there no grants seen in the tracker for today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you man
> I am a June applicant, what about you
> 
> Dibp paced up in September, why they have slowed down again
> 
> I was hoping a good first week. I still am
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Applied 27th jun
Co contact 15th Aug
Replied back 1st September

Still Waiting with hope


----------



## santoshjhawar

Dear All,
Can you please help. My friend has got an invite for 189 today. He is in the process of lodgement and finalising the documents. Would be great if you could provide your insights/feedback to below queries. 

1. His wife is Pregnant and delivery is due in Jan-2018. Would it be best to lodge the visa now? and which relevant documents/information that we need to fill to inform CO to hold on to application processing due to pregnancy? 

2. Passport has name as Ga**** Kumar and other identity documents including marks cards/semester reports has name as Ga**** K. is this dicrepancy ok? do we need any additional document to justify as to these belong to single individual? 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Sub#

*Got Grant!*

Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:! 
Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
My details are as following -

ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
ITA- 23/08/2017
Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
GSM Adelaide


----------



## prateekjain1988

Congrats! Finally one for the day 



Sub# said:


> Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:!
> Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
> My details are as following -
> 
> ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
> ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
> PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
> EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
> Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
> Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
> Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
> ITA- 23/08/2017
> Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
> Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
> GSM Adelaide


----------



## Sub#

prateekjain1988 said:


> Congrats! Finally one for the day


Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

Sub# said:


> Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:!
> 
> Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
> 
> My details are as following -
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
> 
> ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
> 
> PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
> 
> EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
> 
> Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
> 
> Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
> 
> Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
> 
> ITA- 23/08/2017
> 
> Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
> 
> Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
> 
> GSM Adelaide




Congratulations and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Sub# said:


> Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:!
> Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
> My details are as following -
> 
> ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
> ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
> PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
> EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
> Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
> Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
> Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
> ITA- 23/08/2017
> Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
> Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
> GSM Adelaide


Super awesome  congratulations !!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Sub# said:


> Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:!
> Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
> My details are as following -
> 
> ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
> ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
> PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
> EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
> Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
> Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
> Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
> ITA- 23/08/2017
> Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
> Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
> GSM Adelaide


Congratulations.. So we are in September now..


----------



## jithooos

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> Can you please help. My friend has got an invite for 189 today. He is in the process of lodgement and finalising the documents. Would be great if you could provide your insights/feedback to below queries.
> 
> 1. His wife is Pregnant and delivery is due in Jan-2018. Would it be best to lodge the visa now? and which relevant documents/information that we need to fill to inform CO to hold on to application processing due to pregnancy?
> 
> 2. Passport has name as Ga**** Kumar and other identity documents including marks cards/semester reports has name as Ga**** K. is this dicrepancy ok? do we need any additional document to justify as to these belong to single individual?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.




1. You can lodge visa application now and mail your CO ( when he contacts) describing his wife’s condition. He will put it on hold till she delivers the baby. Her medicals can be done after delivery. 

2. This is a very common issue and DIBP is well aware, however it’s advisable to submit an affidavit from notary stating both are same persons so that CO do not ask for any further docs related to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub#

Thank you all!


----------



## Prithviraja

*Is "Short-term Skilled Occupation List" not eligible for 189 visa, atleast for spouse*

Hai any,
I have an query, following are my current status,

EOI on 26/05/2017 with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer) for 189 visa

I haven't claimed the 5 points for partner's skills. 

As I am about to, but I am informed that her nominated occupation (is more relevant to Database Administrator (262111)), which is listed under "Short-term Skilled Occupation List" is not eligible for claiming 5 points under 189 visa.

It seems to be the said occupation is eligible under 190 visa only. is it so ? pls advice !...


----------



## varununi7

Sub# said:


> Guys, got the grant today. Thank god ray2:!
> 
> Thank you guys & Expatforum as well.! Really appreciate the help/inputs provided here.
> 
> My details are as following -
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO- 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Total points- 70 (Age - 25, Edu - 15, Exp - 10, PTE-A - 20)
> 
> ACS submitted-01/03/2017, ACS positive result-13/03/2017
> 
> PTE- 17/04/2017 (L:90; R:90; S:87; W:86; Overall:89)
> 
> EOI submitted- 23/04/2017 (189 only)
> 
> Dutch PCC(VOG)- Applied-12/06/2017, Issued-16/06/2017
> 
> Indian PCC- Applied-19/06/2017, Issued-07/08/2017
> 
> Medicals- Applied-06/07/2017, Cleared-29/07/2017
> 
> ITA- 23/08/2017
> 
> Visa Applied- 02/09/2017
> 
> Grant- 04/10/2017 [Direct Grant]
> 
> GSM Adelaide




Congratulations!!!! All the very best, you really really are lucky my friend!

The ways of gsm Adelaide are really strange. I am from same job code, higher points than yours and applied on 28/7! I just have an immi commencement email! Clearly luck plays the major part here. We should stop analysis of this whole drama called grant and should visit some astrologer for better predictions now!!!!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

again no luck for june or july applicants.


----------



## meldney

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Recently got Invite for 263111
> 
> Docs im uploading are as followed:
> 
> 1. All documents submitted for ACS and in addition 6 payslips for every year i claim points.
> 2. Form -16 (all years requested from company), tax returns for past 3 years(only taxed for last three years before that less income).
> 3. Salary certificate all years (we got paid in cash, we are a small company)
> 4. Bank Statement for last 6 months
> 5. Medicals and PCC.
> 6. Form 80 & 1221.
> 7. Spouse not claming any points , but for English verification, completed Diploma in English language date of complete is 2016 and Intermediate mark list all in english medium and 10 th mark list also in english medium .
> 8. Marriage certificate.
> 9. Daughters Birth certificate.
> 
> Are these docs ok ? plz give suggestions ,
> 
> Thank you


Were you in the same company all these years. If so then for those years which you cannot provide tax papers can be covered with a declaration from your company. If you had worked in a different company and not working there anymore, and doesn't have tax or bank papers then letter from company will not help. You need to have a third party proof as well. CO will ask for more details.


----------



## varununi7

az1610 said:


> again no luck for june or july applicants.




Maybe they r pooling us up for bulk grants. Who knows brother, tomorrow we wake up and the grant is in our mailbox!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Prithviraja said:


> Hai any,
> I have an query, following are my current status,
> 
> EOI on 26/05/2017 with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer) for 189 visa
> 
> I haven't claimed the 5 points for partner's skills.
> 
> As I am about to, but I am informed that her nominated occupation (is more relevant to Database Administrator (262111)), which is listed under "Short-term Skilled Occupation List" is not eligible for claiming 5 points under 189 visa.
> 
> It seems to be the said occupation is eligible under 190 visa only. is it so ? pls advice !...


That's correct. Your partner with 262111 occupation can help with 5 points only in your 190 EOI, not in 189.


----------



## Nmonga32

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations!!!! All the very best, you really really are lucky my friend!
> 
> The ways of gsm Adelaide are really strange. I am from same job code, higher points than yours and applied on 28/7! I just have an immi commencement email! Clearly luck plays the major part here. We should stop analysis of this whole drama called grant and should visit some astrologer for better predictions now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its not a case with Adelaide alone, my case is being handled by Brisbane and it has been 8 months now, I have just had two CO contacts and the last was in March. After that silence... 

Its strange how these ppl work... Higher points definitely do not play a role once you get the invite...

I understand that front loading documents is the best way and I did not know this when I was lodging my application but this is indefinite silence...


----------



## sara26

az1610 said:


> again no luck for june or july applicants.


No luck for pending April applicants too!!!


----------



## Prithviraja

KeeDa said:


> That's correct. Your partner with 262111 occupation can help with 5 points only in your 190 EOI, not in 189.


Thank you very much for the confirmation KeeDa !


----------



## Kevin22

varununi7 said:


> az1610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> again no luck for june or july applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they r pooling us up for bulk grants. Who knows brother, tomorrow we wake up and the grant is in our mailbox!
> 
> 
> I wish the same man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I wish the same man


----------



## dreamlandoz

sara26 said:


> No luck for pending April applicants too!!!


Very True. Waiting from April slot.. No luck ..


----------



## Sub#

varununi7 said:


> Congratulations!!!! All the very best, you really really are lucky my friend!
> 
> The ways of gsm Adelaide are really strange. I am from same job code, higher points than yours and applied on 28/7! I just have an immi commencement email! Clearly luck plays the major part here. We should stop analysis of this whole drama called grant and should visit some astrologer for better predictions now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! Very well said.


----------



## santoshjhawar

jithooos said:


> 1. You can lodge visa application now and mail your CO ( when he contacts) describing his wife’s condition. He will put it on hold till she delivers the baby. Her medicals can be done after delivery.
> 
> 2. This is a very common issue and DIBP is well aware, however it’s advisable to submit an affidavit from notary stating both are same persons so that CO do not ask for any further docs related to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the inputs. Great help.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

My Visa lodged on 15th Sep.

All docs (Expect medical) Uploaded : On 23rd Sep

Medical cleared: 3rd Oct

I had no CO contact till date. So will my application be also considered as front loaded and full as I have uploaded all the docs now PCC, Medicals, All employment and other relevant docs for me and my family.

I have applied for 261112 with 70 points. Does Points and Occupation plays a role in Grant.?
Any idea by when can i expect a grant?
What is the max time a Direct Grant takes to get?

Please advise


----------



## aamer.gr81

sharma.inoo15 said:


> My Visa lodged on 15th Sep.
> 
> All docs (Expect medical) Uploaded : On 23rd Sep
> 
> Medical cleared: 3rd Oct
> 
> I had no CO contact till date. So will my application be also considered as front loaded and full as I have uploaded all the docs now PCC, Medicals, All employment and other relevant docs for me and my family.
> 
> I have applied for 261112 with 70 points. Does Points and Occupation plays a role in Grant.?
> Any idea by when can i expect a grant?
> What is the max time a Direct Grant takes to get?
> 
> Please advise


As long as you have uploaded all the documents before CO asks for it for the first time it will be considered as information provided upfront.
Whether the information you provided is sufficient for the CO to finalize your case is at CO's discretion adn the quality of documentation you provided.
Points for sure do not play any role after lodging; but not sure whether ANZSCO has any priority; more or less the main criteria I believe is the quality of information you provided which decides the fate of the case.
Today guys lodged on 02-Sep have received grants as per the information available so you can expect anything by the end of this month.
I'll go by the official word as per DIBP website which say 7- months for 75% and 12 months for 95%
if someone unfortunately falls in the that remaining 5% it might take more than a year as well.


----------



## debeash

myauspr said:


> We have received our grant today for all 4. IED 30 July 2018


Congratulations!! All the best for your future endeavors down under..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

While lodging 17 pages Visa application form by mistake in the the question"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" for my wife I had put as No although we had alreday taken medical.
Also under Health assesement for my wife it says-No action required and also I have uploaded her emedical report in docs section.

So my question - will it cause any issue(I know i should have made that yes and should have mentioned HAP id) or what is the way to correct the mistake?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## jithooos

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> While lodging 17 pages Visa application form by mistake in the the question"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" for my wife I had put as No although we had alreday taken medical.
> Also under Health assesement for my wife it says-No action required and also I have uploaded her emedical report in docs section.
> 
> So my question - will it cause any issue(I know i should have made that yes and should have mentioned HAP id) or what is the way to correct the mistake?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe




It won’t be an issue, but please go to incorrect answer notification option in DIBP website and inform them about the mistake you made and mention your HAP ID there. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> While lodging 17 pages Visa application form by mistake in the the question"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" for my wife I had put as No although we had alreday taken medical.
> Also under Health assesement for my wife it says-No action required and also I have uploaded her emedical report in docs section.
> 
> So my question - will it cause any issue(I know i should have made that yes and should have mentioned HAP id) or what is the way to correct the mistake?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Click on 'update us' on the left and then 'Notification of incorrect answers'. Mention the question, the incorrect answer you originally gave and the correct answer + other details (like HAP ID). There shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## hjauhari

KeeDa said:


> Click on 'update us' on the left and then 'Notification of incorrect answers'. Mention the question, the incorrect answer you originally gave and the correct answer + other details (like HAP ID). There shouldn't be any problems.


Thanks for your help!!

Thay are asking -reason for incorrect answer ?


----------



## hjauhari

Thanks Jitooos for your kind help!!


----------



## FVG

Hi everyone! My wife and kids need to renew their passports. We got our grant last Sep 25. Anyone aware if the grant letters will be updated by DIBP to reflect the new passport details? Or do we need to always bring the original old passports? Thanks!


----------



## dillipreddy

meldney said:


> Were you in the same company all these years. If so then for those years which you cannot provide tax papers can be covered with a declaration from your company. If you had worked in a different company and not working there anymore, and doesn't have tax or bank papers then letter from company will not help. You need to have a third party proof as well. CO will ask for more details.



hi,

Worked for same company all years and i requested them for form 16 and Salary certificate for every year and payslips, they said that will provide all docs i requested, I have last three years of ITR`s (before that income not taxable)...... is that good to go ahead and apply for visa.

Thx


----------



## manpan18

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> Thay are asking -reason for incorrect answer ?


By mistake.


----------



## jithooos

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> Thay are asking -reason for incorrect answer ?




No worries, just mention it was due to slight negligence from you part. They are very much flexible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

FVG said:


> Hi everyone! My wife and kids need to renew their passports. We got our grant last Sep 25. Anyone aware if the grant letters will be updated by DIBP to reflect the new passport details? Or do we need to always bring the original old passports? Thanks!




As far as I know, grant letters won’t be updated. Update new passports details in your immi account or mail DIBP with new details. Carry your old passports too so that you are clear of any misunderstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

hjauhari said:


> Thanks for your help!!
> 
> Thay are asking -reason for incorrect answer ?





manpan18 said:


> By mistake.





jithooos said:


> No worries, just mention it was due to slight negligence from you part. They are very much flexible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't really matter much but give a reasonable excuse as suggested above (mistake, oversight, etc).


----------



## itzrichie

Hi All, One of my Tourist Visa Application to Bahrain got rejected stating that I need a local resident as a sponsor of the visa. Will this be of any issue while I lodge my visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

FVG said:


> Hi everyone! My wife and kids need to renew their passports. We got our grant last Sep 25. Anyone aware if the grant letters will be updated by DIBP to reflect the new passport details? Or do we need to always bring the original old passports? Thanks!





jithooos said:


> As far as I know, grant letters won’t be updated. Update new passports details in your immi account or mail DIBP with new details. Carry your old passports too so that you are clear of any misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's correct: new grant pdf won't be issued. You will have to use the "Print" option in VEVO to download an updated pdf which works just fine for immigration and you don't need any such pdf in Australia as everything is electronically linked to your (updated) passport number.


----------



## KeeDa

itzrichie said:


> Hi All, One of my Tourist Visa Application to Bahrain got rejected stating that I need a local resident as a sponsor of the visa. Will this be of any issue while I lodge my visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it won't be. Specify the refusal and reason in form 80 though. If you like you can also upload the refusal decision.


----------



## strunzitt

Hello everyone, 

yesterday my partner and I got finally invited to apply! Everything was ready, so we directly did the application and paid. Today we are uploading all the documents, aiming at a direct grant.

From your experience, how does the grant communication work? Are there some fixed times where immigration communicates grants - like every 2 weeks for the invites? Is it completely random and depends case by case?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## vikaschandra

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> By the mercy of god
> Got invited Today, can anyone help and guide me how should i process so that i can receive direct grant
> Your help is highly appreciated


Congratulations on your Invite. Make sure that you follow the checklist available on DIBP website for the visa you applying. Fill in form 80 and form 1221 for self and spouse(If applicable)
upload all the documents upfront and wait for the grant. Wish you all the best with your visa application


----------



## KeeDa

strunzitt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yesterday my partner and I got finally invited to apply! Everything was ready, so we directly did the application and paid. Today we are uploading all the documents, aiming at a direct grant.
> 
> From your experience, how does the grant communication work? Are there some fixed times where immigration communicates grants - like every 2 weeks for the invites? Is it completely random and depends case by case?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You get a system generated email with the grant pdf attached (one email + pdf per applicant), status of your visa application changes to FINALISED and a link to download the grant pdf appears in your visa application beneath each applicant's name.

Completely random and can happen at any time during their working hours, sometimes even on Saturdays.

*Edit:* You also get an email from skillSelect stating your EOI has been permanently suspended. This is normal too.


----------



## varununi7

For people who have got immi commencement email!

I manually ran through some 1.8k visa granted records in myimmitracker.com and tried finding the total days required by Adelaide team to grant after immi commencement email is sent. 

Average days after you get the immi commencement to get a grant is 66 days. I could locate 37 records with following days to grant after immi commencement email:

11
16
16
16
16
20
23
25
27
30
32
38
39
46
48
49
57
58
58
62
65
71
76
85
88
91
96
98
105
108
108
111
113
114
134
140
169

From what I can conclude is that check you date and see which range you are falling in and most probably you will get your grant within that range!!! One more thing, many of these folks had Employment Verification done. 

I have completed 37 days now after my immi commencement. Based on above data, I could get the grant tomorrow or day after  fingers crossed, there is nothing wrong in being positive!


----------



## hjauhari

KeeDa said:


> You get a system generated email with the grant pdf attached (one email + pdf per applicant), status of your visa application changes to FINALISED and a link to download the grant pdf appears in your visa application beneath each applicant's name.
> 
> Completely random and can happen at any time during their working hours, sometimes even on Saturdays.
> 
> *Edit:* You also get an email from skillSelect stating your EOI has been permanently suspended. This is normal too.


so status of EOI also gets changed? but I can see status against my EOI is still Invited although it has almost been 2 weeks since I lodged my visa.Is this unusual?


----------



## hjauhari

KeeDa said:


> Doesn't really matter much but give a reasonable excuse as suggested above (mistake, oversight, etc).


Thanks well noted!!


----------



## KeeDa

hjauhari said:


> so status of EOI also gets changed? but I can see status against my EOI is still Invited although it has almost been 2 weeks since I lodged my visa.Is this unusual?


This is a technical glitch. EOI status should change to *LODGED* automatically and instantly after successful visa fees payment. It had happened with me and recently with *someone else too*. I'll send you a PM with an email ID you should write to about this so that they fix your EOI status and also so that your EOI does not continue to get counted towards future invitations.


----------



## muralipte20

*Invited and Stumped (Form 80)*

Guys,

I am trying to fill in the *form 80* and got a question on *Employment Details* section.

My situations is this: 
1. I have worked for only one company from 2003 till date. 
2. I have had several promotions during the tenure. 
3. Also, asynchronously, I went to work in the UK in several episodes.

How to stitch it all together?

My view is that:

1. I cant simply state i worked for XYZ company from 2003 till date.
2. I have to divide all episodes of countries (India and UK) separately. This gives rise to 7 episodes total). Why - see point 4.
3. I am stumped with the column "Your Occupation and duties" - is this occupation some how related to the 'Designation' mentioned in the promotion letters?
4. I some how started linking all these rows of employment episodes to the "International Travel Details" section. Correct me!

Without your advice, I am sure to go mad with overthinking on this.

Help.:help:

Best,
Murali

------------------------------------------------

Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)

ACS: 04 September 2017; 15 points
PTE A: 27 September 201; 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
Education: 15 points
Age: 25 points

Total Points for 189: 75
EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
Invite: 04 October 2017

Next: ???


----------



## connect.

*189 visa inquiry*

Dear members, 

I applied to 189 Visa on 10th of July as Medical Administrator and have uploaded all documents upfront too. Please tell me when should I expect visa grant?


----------



## rpalni

My current immistatus is as below after Information provided for CO query on 13-sep-2017. How many stages are left for grant? What will be my next stage? Someone please answer.

"This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required".


----------



## strunzitt

hjauhari said:


> so status of EOI also gets changed? but I can see status against my EOI is still Invited although it has almost been 2 weeks since I lodged my visa.Is this unusual?


So there will be a pdf and to bring with us at the airport? Nothing to get at the embassy?

Thanks!


----------



## jithooos

connect. said:


> Dear members,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied to 189 Visa on 10th of July as Medical Administrator and have uploaded all documents upfront too. Please tell me when should I expect visa grant?




No one can tell you the expected date. It can vary depending on individual case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

rpalni said:


> My current immistatus is as below after Information provided for CO query on 13-sep-2017. How many stages are left for grant? What will be my next stage? Someone please answer.
> 
> "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required".




If any more docs are required, Co will contact you. Else he will grant you visa. You will get no other intimation from DIBP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

strunzitt said:


> So there will be a pdf and to bring with us at the airport? Nothing to get at the embassy?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, just a pdf and nothing else.


----------



## rpalni

jithooos said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current immistatus is as below after Information provided for CO query on 13-sep-2017. How many stages are left for grant? What will be my next stage? Someone please answer.
> 
> "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any more docs are required, Co will contact you. Else he will grant you visa. You will get no other intimation from DIBP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks.

I think after my current status next status will be ' Assessment in progress' and after that visa will be granted?


----------



## Mandy4995

Job code - 263111
Visa application lodge date - 07.09.2017
All docs have been uploaded.
Current status - Received & will be accessed by Dept.
Not claiming any points for employment.


----------



## Kamalc

Hi all, I applied visa on 14 Sep, uploaded everything possible, my worry is that y r there seperate questions asked for military persons and military training, is there something special about that? Being from military background a positive or negative? In my view it has to be neither positive nor negative but still y they ask this specially from ex- military persons, y not from an engineer or a doctor? I just keep wondering, anyone with an insight on this plz, thanks


----------



## KeeDa

rpalni said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think after my current status next status will be ' Assessment in progress' and after that visa will be granted?


No. An application can go from "Application received" straight to "Finalised" (i.e. case of a direct grant).
It is only in case of a CO contact that it goes into "Information requested" and then to "Assessment in progress" (after you click the IP button), and of course then to "Finalised" in the end.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Kamalc said:


> Hi all, I applied visa on 14 Sep, uploaded everything possible, my worry is that y r there seperate questions asked for military persons and military training, is there something special about that? Being from military background a positive or negative? In my view it has to be neither positive nor negative but still y they ask this specially from ex- military persons, y not from an engineer or a doctor? I just keep wondering, anyone with an insight on this plz, thanks


To make sure you are not on a special operation to kill Dawood 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

About medical, should i create different HAP ID for my spouse and my child?
Next question in my child relationships somwhere in last some point they ask relation ship . There is marries, separted, divorce such thing. 
What should i choose in that for my child?


----------



## KeeDa

umashanker said:


> About medical, should i create different HAP ID for my spouse and my child?
> Next question in my child relationships somwhere in last some point they ask relation ship . There is marries, separted, divorce such thing.
> What should i choose in that for my child?


Yes, one unique HAP ID for each applicant.
Status for your child = Never Married.


----------



## Kamalc

shekharsince1986 said:


> To make sure you are not on a special operation to kill Dawood http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif[/
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE] who is dawood bro?


----------



## jithooos

rpalni said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think after my current status next status will be ' Assessment in progress' and after that visa will be granted?


Yah next status will be "Finalised". But that happens only when CO is satisfied. CHeers and welcome to the waiting gang !!


----------



## jithooos

Kamalc said:


> Hi all, I applied visa on 14 Sep, uploaded everything possible, my worry is that y r there seperate questions asked for military persons and military training, is there something special about that? Being from military background a positive or negative? In my view it has to be neither positive nor negative but still y they ask this specially from ex- military persons, y not from an engineer or a doctor? I just keep wondering, anyone with an insight on this plz, thanks


Military in simple words is "national security".

Do you think a doctor or engineer has anything do with it ? Being from a military background, they will definitely carry out some background checks to make sure that you do not pose any threat to the security of Australia. In other words I will say that you are trained to use weapons and handle intelligence which is definitely an alarming factor for any other accepting nation. Basically nothing to worry, just a few extra checks... Cheers brother !!


----------



## Kamalc

jithooos said:


> Kamalc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military in simple words is "national security".
> 
> Do you think a doctor or engineer has anything do with it ? Being from a military background, they will definitely carry out some background checks to make sure that you do not pose any threat to the security of Australia. In other words I will say that you are trained to use weapons and handle intelligence which is definitely an alarming factor for any other accepting nation. Basically nothing to worry, just a few extra checks... Cheers brother !!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro and it also does imply a long wait either as I know precedence has been very smooth for persons like me, sometimes I feel it has positives too as being from a government organisation u can't fake it and employment verification gets out of equation, but these r all guesses, who knows when golden email comes for whom, cheers mate
Click to expand...


----------



## jithooos

muralipte20 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am trying to fill in the *form 80* and got a question on *Employment Details* section.
> 
> My situations is this:
> 1. I have worked for only one company from 2003 till date.
> 2. I have had several promotions during the tenure.
> 3. Also, asynchronously, I went to work in the UK in several episodes.
> 
> How to stitch it all together?
> 
> My view is that:
> 
> 1. I cant simply state i worked for XYZ company from 2003 till date.
> 2. I have to divide all episodes of countries (India and UK) separately. This gives rise to 7 episodes total). Why - see point 4.
> 3. I am stumped with the column "Your Occupation and duties" - is this occupation some how related to the 'Designation' mentioned in the promotion letters?
> 4. I some how started linking all these rows of employment episodes to the "International Travel Details" section. Correct me!
> 
> Without your advice, I am sure to go mad with overthinking on this.
> 
> Help.:help:
> 
> Best,
> Murali
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017; 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 201; 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15 points
> Age: 25 points
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Next: ???


1.Yes what you said is right. 
2.Please take as much time as you want and fill in the details in 7 stages. This will help your CO to analyse your case in a much effective manner. 
3. Mention your duties/responsibilities in a brief and concise manner as per your experience letter. 
4. Yes, the employment dates will sync with your travel dates too.


----------



## sraja

Hi Friends,

Is there a way to find out whether i have missed my NSW invitation for 190 Visa ??

As some of my friends have received invitation for NSW 70 points(190 - 261313). So i'm not sure whether i have deleted the email. Is there a way to find out whether i have missed. 

Plz help me on this. Thanks.


----------



## santoshjhawar

sraja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is there a way to find out whether i have missed my NSW invitation for 190 Visa ??
> 
> As some of my friends have received invitation for NSW 70 points(190 - 261313). So i'm not sure whether i have deleted the email. Is there a way to find out whether i have missed.
> 
> Plz help me on this. Thanks.


I had asked this question back to [email protected] and they responded saying "sorry there is no other way where we could let you know if we had invited you for 190 - NSW". 

I guess you would need to try to check in trash/recover deleted items - retrieve email options.


----------



## sraja

Ok.. Thanks for your response.



santoshjhawar said:


> I had asked this question back to [email protected] and they responded saying "sorry there is no other way where we could let you know if we had invited you for 190 - NSW".
> 
> I guess you would need to try to check in trash/recover deleted items - retrieve email options.


----------



## rpalni

KeeDa said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think after my current status next status will be ' Assessment in progress' and after that visa will be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> No. An application can go from "Application received" straight to "Finalised" (i.e. case of a direct grant).
> It is only in case of a CO contact that it goes into "Information requested" and then to "Assessment in progress" (after you click the IP button), and of course then to "Finalised" in the end.
Click to expand...

My status changed to "Application currently being accessed" after clicking IP button. Is anyone else having same status after pressing IP button?


----------



## Poiii

sraja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is there a way to find out whether i have missed my NSW invitation for 190 Visa ??
> 
> As some of my friends have received invitation for NSW 70 points(190 - 261313). So i'm not sure whether i have deleted the email. Is there a way to find out whether i have missed.
> 
> Plz help me on this. Thanks.


You can always check your EOI account. . . .


----------



## az1610

a friend of mine has forgot his skillselect password
for some reason he is unable to recover password even after forget password method

my question is can he create an account on immiaccount and apply directly from there?


----------



## rpalni

jithooos said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think after my current status next status will be ' Assessment in progress' and after that visa will be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> Yah next status will be "Finalised". But that happens only when CO is satisfied. CHeers and welcome to the waiting gang !!
Click to expand...

Thanks jithooos.


----------



## sunilgovindan

sraja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is there a way to find out whether i have missed my NSW invitation for 190 Visa ??
> 
> As some of my friends have received invitation for NSW 70 points(190 - 261313). So i'm not sure whether i have deleted the email. Is there a way to find out whether i have missed.
> 
> Plz help me on this. Thanks.


I guess I saw a video on youtube where your status on skillselect changes to "Invited" after the invite. Please check.


----------



## AkashS04

One query, does Case Owner asks everyone to submit PCC as well as Medical or it is random and there are cases where CO did not ask for PCC and granted Visa? I saw that they mentioned 

"As part of your visa application, you might be required to provide a police clearance certificate or other evidence to satisfy the character requirements." 

Does that mean that it might or might not be asked to provide this?


----------



## MdNNabi

AkashS04 said:


> One query, does Case Owner asks everyone to submit PCC as well as Medical or it is random and there are cases where CO did not ask for PCC and granted Visa? I saw that they mentioned
> 
> "As part of your visa application, you might be required to provide a police clearance certificate or other evidence to satisfy the character requirements."
> 
> Does that mean that it might or might not be asked to provide this?




PCC & Medical are mandatory as far as I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20

jithooos said:


> 1.Yes what you said is right.
> 2.Please take as much time as you want and fill in the details in 7 stages. This will help your CO to analyse your case in a much effective manner.
> 3. Mention your duties/responsibilities in a brief and concise manner as per your experience letter.
> 4. Yes, the employment dates will sync with your travel dates too.


Thanks jithooos!

Will add all details as this is very critical section for CO scrutiny (your response 2 made me realize)

Best,
Murali


----------



## santoshjhawar

Poiii said:


> You can always check your EOI account. . . .


For 190 there is a pre-step before you get the invite (which is reflected in skillselect) - Initial nomination from NSW doesn't update your EOI status until the nomination is accepted, Fees paid (300$) and approved for invite to lodge the visa.


----------



## jaguar123

I think this week is slow week


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

strunzitt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yesterday my partner and I got finally invited to apply! Everything was ready, so we directly did the application and paid. Today we are uploading all the documents, aiming at a direct grant.
> 
> From your experience, how does the grant communication work? Are there some fixed times where immigration communicates grants - like every 2 weeks for the invites? Is it completely random and depends case by case?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hey Hi what is the current VISA FEE in AUS$ for Adult. I need to submit same in coming week. Previosuly it was 3600$ and it been increased


----------



## satish5b8

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey Hi what is the current VISA FEE in AUS$ for Adult. I need to submit same in coming week. Previosuly it was 3600$ and it been increased


Now it is AUD 3670


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

satish5b8 said:


> Now it is AUD 3670


Thanks. For Spouse it will be 1835 and Kid 917$..Right


----------



## satish5b8

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Thanks. For Spouse it will be 1835 and Kid 917$..Right


Correct.


----------



## jithooos

az1610 said:


> a friend of mine has forgot his skillselect password
> for some reason he is unable to recover password even after forget password method
> 
> my question is can he create an account on immiaccount and apply directly from there?




No. Once the invite comes, you have to open your skill select account and click on apply button which redirects you to immi account. If You create immi account directly, you won’t see an option to apply for 189 visa. That’s what I remember. 

Try mailing the help desk for skill select. They might be able to help you out. 


Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

AkashS04 said:


> One query, does Case Owner asks everyone to submit PCC as well as Medical or it is random and there are cases where CO did not ask for PCC and granted Visa? I saw that they mentioned
> 
> "As part of your visa application, you might be required to provide a police clearance certificate or other evidence to satisfy the character requirements."
> 
> Does that mean that it might or might not be asked to provide this?




PCC and medicals are mandatory. There wont be any grant with out these docs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

AkashS04 said:


> One query, does Case Owner asks everyone to submit PCC as well as Medical or it is random and there are cases where CO did not ask for PCC and granted Visa? I saw that they mentioned
> 
> "As part of your visa application, you might be required to provide a police clearance certificate or other evidence to satisfy the character requirements."
> 
> Does that mean that it might or might not be asked to provide this?


Even though it was mentioned like that, PCC and Medicals are mandatory and Form80 and Form1221 also front load them to avoid CO contact.


----------



## umashanker

Hi all 
Today I submitted MY HEALTH DECLARATION FORM.
IT SHOWS APPLICATION STATUS SUBMITTED BUT WHERE I CAN FIND HAP ID.
I AM PLANNING TO APPLY 189 AFTER COMPLETING MEDICAL OF ALL 3 ( me, wife and child)
Please help me.


----------



## meldney

dillipreddy said:


> hi,
> 
> Worked for same company all years and i requested them for form 16 and Salary certificate for every year and payslips, they said that will provide all docs i requested, I have last three years of ITR`s (before that income not taxable)...... is that good to go ahead and apply for visa.
> 
> Thx


If its the same company, then its fine. CO need a third party evidence supporting the claims, which make your case stronger.


----------



## sumitgupta22

umashanker said:


> Hi all
> Today I submitted MY HEALTH DECLARATION FORM.
> IT SHOWS APPLICATION STATUS SUBMITTED BUT WHERE I CAN FIND HAP ID.
> I AM PLANNING TO APPLY 189 AFTER COMPLETING MEDICAL OF ALL 3 ( me, wife and child)
> Please help me.


Go to Application -> View Details -> Click on each Individual name and Print the application. This will have HAP id and same you need to carry for doing the medicals.


----------



## pkk0574

KeeDa said:


> There is no need to email. You simply have to upload the requested documents and click the "Information Provided" button.



What about while responding to NJL? There is no information provided button activated on the Immiaccount. Moreover the NJL mentions that the response should be in writing only and to the email id provided in the letter.

Regards,



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Come on dibp start pouring some grants today,the way u did in september, the week is getting over

In dibp we trust!!!!

--------+++++++June applicant


----------



## jithooos

Kevin22 said:


> Come on dibp start pouring some grants today,the way u did in september, the week is getting over
> 
> In dibp we trust!!!!
> 
> --------+++++++June applicant




2 min of silence for June applicants !! Amen . 

****By a June applicant ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

jithooos said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on dibp start pouring some grants today,the way u did in september, the week is getting over
> 
> In dibp we trust!!!!
> 
> --------+++++++June applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 min of silence for June applicants !! Amen .
> 
> ****By a June applicant ****
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yaar aisa kyun bolre

What's the scene ????

Something wrong with the June applicants???


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> 2 min of silence for June applicants !! Amen .
> 
> ****By a June applicant ****
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Add 2 more from July applicants!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Kevin22 said:


> Yaar aisa kyun bolre
> 
> What's the scene ????
> 
> Something wrong with the June applicants???




Hey nothing is wrong. We are just making the situation a little funny. Have patience. Everyone will have their grants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

So it must be 5 mins for awaiting May ones with total silence from DIBP. eace:
RIP


----------



## 1441889

Be patient everyone! Your day will come, or another door will open instead


----------



## Dijamk

*Query*

The avalanche of grants that occurred during the initial 2 weeks of September, was it a 1 off event or it has happened in the past too?
I'm also seeing on immitracker that software professionals are given grants at a higher rate compared to other professions.
Lastly, in pursuit of getting a direct grant, if i upload way too many documents, then will it act as a deterrent for the CO to pick my case? As by the 1st impression it may look like a complicated case to handle..


----------



## Numair16

Hello Everyone!

I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today. As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people. 

And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it. :smile:eace:


----------



## jithooos

Dijamk said:


> The avalanche of grants that occurred during the initial 2 weeks of September, was it a 1 off event or it has happened in the past too?
> 
> I'm also seeing on immitracker that software professionals are given grants at a higher rate compared to other professions.
> 
> Lastly, in pursuit of getting a direct grant, if i upload way too many documents, then will it act as a deterrent for the CO to pick my case? As by the 1st impression it may look like a complicated case to handle..




Yes it has happened before too. Last year July, if I’m not wrong. 

Software pro/ accountants are in higher Number than any other occupation here and hence more no of grants. 

CO won’t assess your case as more complicated due to extra docs. It will only enhance your chances of direct grant considering the fact that it supports your claims. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

Congratszzz..


----------



## 1441889

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today. As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it. :smile:eace:


Congratz!:fish::humble:eace::canada::tea:


----------



## jithooos

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today. As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it. :smile:eace:


Congrats !!


----------



## KeeDa

rpalni said:


> My status changed to "Application currently being accessed" after clicking IP button. Is anyone else having same status after pressing IP button?


This is normal and happens instantly and automatically on clicking that button.


----------



## KeeDa

pkk0574 said:


> What about while responding to NJL? There is no information provided button activated on the Immiaccount. Moreover the NJL mentions that the response should be in writing only and to the email id provided in the letter.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your response to the NJ has to be over an email only. There is no IP button involved either. This is normal.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today. As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it. :smile:eace:


Congratz..


----------



## Kevin22

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it.



Congrats man
Timelines??


----------



## kumudnaugai

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congratz..


Hi guys 

Need a little help with Work experience documents.

Should i just upload Work references that i uploaded for ACS?

Or should i also include Payslips for each company that i worked for? If yes then will First and Last month payslips will work? or do i need to upload all payslips?
Is it also mandatory to upload Form 16 for each financial year?


----------



## Numair16

Kevin22 said:


> Congrats man
> Timelines??


Thank you.

Timeline is in the signature


----------



## jithooos

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Need a little help with Work experience documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i just upload Work references that i uploaded for ACS?
> 
> 
> 
> Or should i also include Payslips for each company that i worked for? If yes then will First and Last month payslips will work? or do i need to upload all payslips?
> 
> Is it also mandatory to upload Form 16 for each financial year?




Work references should contain the format prescribed by DIBP which describes your duties related to your nominated occupation. 

Include payslips for all companies worked to strengthen your application. At least Include 3 months each from each company and the latest 3 months too. 

If possible upload your bank statements which shows salary credited every month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today. As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it. :smile:eace:


Congratulations....


----------



## Nmonga32

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today. As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it. :smile:eace:


This is great news... congratulations! 

A couple of questions for you as my timelines are similar to yours...
1. How did you respond to the Natural justices letter? What all info did you provide? I fear that my employer might not have responded.
2. Who processed your case - Brisbane or Adelaide?
3. Whats your IED?


----------



## srikeek

Hi guys, I have been a silent spectator for a while now. Submitted application on Jul 31 and uploaded pcc and medical on 19 and 25 Aug. There was a CO contact on Sep 15 coz my agent forgot to upload some docs which was done immediately. No idea how long the wait will be before the golden mail.


----------



## 1441889

srikeek said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent spectator for a while now. Submitted application on Jul 31 and uploaded pcc and medical on 19 and 25 Aug. There was a CO contact on Sep 15 coz my agent forgot to upload some docs which was done immediately. No idea how long the wait will be before the golden mail.


Gluck! :tea::tea::tea:eace:eace:eace::canada::canada::canada:


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts

I am at stage of online lodgement document submission.Need to change and update below information in my submitted form. Need help to select which option in update tab( change in circumstances Or incorrect answer) 

1. My Driving License Number changed( renewed as old one was mutilated) 
2. Addition of National identity Number for my daughter(< 1 yr age) , previously submitted 
Passport and Birth certificate only.

Rgds
RV


----------



## dreamlandoz

Dear Friends,

After a information have been requested by CO within how many days do you need to submit it. Kindly advise.


----------



## Muanya

dreamlandoz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After a information have been requested by CO within how many days do you need to submit it. Kindly advise.


28 days


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Numair16 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Timeline is in the signature


Many congrats. Just out of curiosity, you have mentioned Natural Justice Letter (Employer did not respond): 10 Jul '17. What really did happen here?


----------



## srikeek

Any suggestions on the timeline? Submitted everything including 80 and 1221


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Hello Experts - i need some help here!

I have submitted the fee and uploaded all the documents, and medical are clear. I have a history of travel to Japan, and also have related PCC in my hand. 

The issue is, it is in sealed envelope, written as to be opened by addressee, which is DIBP.

Reading other threads in this forum, people have sent an email to CO, and they have asked to open, scan and upload.

Is there a way i can do that (checking with them) before CO, when assigned, raises a question for this PCC?

I called up VFS, and they mentioned they cannot advise anything.


----------



## umashanker

Dear all
An my brother my application fee 6400AU$ from Australia ? Is is allowed? I am applying from NEPAL.


----------



## jithooos

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Hello Experts - i need some help here!
> 
> I have submitted the fee and uploaded all the documents, and medical are clear. I have a history of travel to Japan, and also have related PCC in my hand.
> 
> The issue is, it is in sealed envelope, written as to be opened by addressee, which is DIBP.
> 
> Reading other threads in this forum, people have sent an email to CO, and they have asked to open, scan and upload.
> 
> Is there a way i can do that (checking with them) before CO, when assigned, raises a question for this PCC?
> 
> I called up VFS, and they mentioned they cannot advise anything.


Usually DIBP needs high quality coloured scans for processing your application. However if you are in doubt, you can wait till CO contacts you and then mail them to clarify this.


----------



## jithooos

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am at stage of online lodgement document submission.Need to change and update below information in my submitted form. Need help to select which option in update tab( change in circumstances Or incorrect answer)
> 
> 1. My Driving License Number changed( renewed as old one was mutilated)
> 2. Addition of National identity Number for my daughter(< 1 yr age) , previously submitted
> Passport and Birth certificate only.
> 
> Rgds
> RV


1. In my opinion you can use incorrect answer and mention the reason as '' Renewed Driving license". That should do the job. 

2. Just add the new document under your daughters name tab like you attached all other documents. You are free to add any docs till you have your grant. CO will consider all the documents uploaded by you.


----------



## pkk0574

KeeDa said:


> Your response to the NJ has to be over an email only. There is no IP button involved either. This is normal.




Thanks, and I believe it is Ok to attach documents in the email also in such a case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omahzebo

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it.


Congratulations....


----------



## umashanker

Hi All
I have completed intial visa application form now i am at stage of payment. That is 6400AU$.
My brother who is in Australia is going to pay by his cards.
Will it be allowed to pay from Australai as i am applying from Nepal?


----------



## sakthe.sam

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> I have completed intial visa application form now i am at stage of payment. That is 6400AU$.
> My brother who is in Australia is going to pay by his cards.
> Will it be allowed to pay from Australai as i am applying from Nepal?


Yes, You can pay from australia. that should not be a problem


----------



## umashanker

Can i expect direct grant without filling form 80 and 1221 form? Is is mandatory to fill that?


----------



## umashanker

*HI*

:lie:


kumudnaugai said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Need a little help with Work experience documents.
> 
> Should i just upload Work references that i uploaded for ACS?
> 
> Or should i also include Payslips for each company that i worked for? If yes then will First and Last month payslips will work? or do i need to upload all payslips?
> Is it also mandatory to upload Form 16 for each financial year?


Hi i hope you have completed uploading? Best up luck.
You were mentioning form 16 . What is this? How can i find it?


----------



## aks80

umashanker said:


> Can i expect direct grant without filling form 80 and 1221 form? Is is mandatory to fill that?


Form 80 is definitely needed if you want to avoid CO contact. 

Form 1221 may not be asked, but the forum here recommends you do in the event of the CO feeling she needs it. I didn't upload it and I wasn't asked for it either.


----------



## aks80

umashanker said:


> :lie:
> 
> Hi i hope you have completed uploading? Best up luck.
> You were mentioning form 16 . What is this? How can i find it?


Form 16 is proof of having filed IT returns in India. You should upload whatever equivalent you have in your country. It will strengthen your case.


----------



## thomas8888

umashanker said:


> :lie:
> 
> Hi i hope you have completed uploading? Best up luck.
> You were mentioning form 16 . What is this? How can i find it?



Form 16 is income tax document in INDIA.


----------



## umashanker

aks80 said:


> Form 80 is definitely needed if you want to avoid CO contact.
> 
> Form 1221 may not be asked, but the forum here recommends you do in the event of the CO feeling she needs it. I didn't upload it and I wasn't asked for it either.


Thank you for information, how can i upload form 80 ? 
Is it fill it and scan it and upload? Or online upload?


----------



## jithooos

umashanker said:


> Thank you for information, how can i upload form 80 ?
> 
> Is it fill it and scan it and upload? Or online upload?




Use foxit pdf software to type it out and take a print out, sign and scan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

How much time do they take after immi assessment commence mail.


----------



## jithooos

jaguar123 said:


> How much time do they take after immi assessment commence mail.




It cannot be predicted. Anywhere from 1-6 months minimum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> It cannot be predicted. Anywhere from 1-6 months minimum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Past data shows it has been under 16 days. So you are right, it cannot be predicted, but you are wrong to then provide a timeline!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Past data shows it has been under 16 days. So you are right, it cannot be predicted, but you are wrong to then provide a timeline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Dear Varununi7, 

I just said my opinion. People have got grant in less than 16 days too. But normally direct grant will take anywhere from 1-6 months. If you have more credible info, you are free to post it and we will happily read it. I’m trying to help people out. Cheers buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrpritz

Hi all
I have applied through a consultant on 12 Sep. I have done medicals on 25 Sep and have also given wife PTE details on 26 Sep. Now all documents provided to consultant. However consultant is not giving login ID password to me. However my mail id is mentioned. Is there any way that i can check status myself


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> Dear Varununi7,
> 
> I just said my opinion. People have got grant in less than 16 days too. But normally direct grant will take anywhere from 1-6 months. If you have more credible info, you are free to post it and we will happily read it. I’m trying to help people out. Cheers buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Even I am doing the same bud! I posted data about 37 similar cases with timelines after the immi commencement email and grants. Did you see that? Maximum time taken was I think 169 days after immi commencement email. So I will repeat that data shows a different story. Definitely you can have your opinion, but I am stating facts from past.

Cheers!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Even I am doing the same bud! I posted data about 37 similar cases with timelines after the immi commencement email and grants. Did you see that? Maximum time taken was I think 169 days after immi commencement email. So I will repeat that data shows a different story. Definitely you can have your opinion, but I am stating facts from past.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Please feel free to state the facts.. let’s not make this a venue for argument. Have a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> Please feel free to state the facts.. let’s not make this a venue for argument. Have a good day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




*** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...expats/showthread.php?p=13376658&share_type=t





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

reason for assessment commence email? any idea?

i was aiming for a direct grant..front loaded everything..i guess my case was simple enough
no employment points claimed


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> For people who have got immi commencement email!
> 
> I manually ran through some 1.8k visa granted records in myimmitracker.com and tried finding the total days required by Adelaide team to grant after immi commencement email is sent.
> 
> Average days after you get the immi commencement to get a grant is 66 days. I could locate 37 records with following days to grant after immi commencement email:
> 
> 11
> 16
> 16
> 16
> 16
> 20
> 23
> 25
> 27
> 30
> 32
> 38
> 39
> 46
> 48
> 49
> 57
> 58
> 58
> 62
> 65
> 71
> 76
> 85
> 88
> 91
> 96
> 98
> 105
> 108
> 108
> 111
> 113
> 114
> 134
> 140
> 169
> 
> From what I can conclude is that check you date and see which range you are falling in and most probably you will get your grant within that range!!! One more thing, many of these folks had Employment Verification done.
> 
> I have completed 37 days now after my immi commencement. Based on above data, I could get the grant tomorrow or day after  fingers crossed, there is nothing wrong in being positive!




Absolutely true buddy. They have been issuing mostly direct grants this week and not the pending applications of last year. Good knows what DIBP is cooking !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

az1610 said:


> reason for assessment commence email? any idea?
> 
> i was aiming for a direct grant..front loaded everything..i guess my case was simple enough
> no employment points claimed




No one on this forum has any idea especially NOW with your case. Few people quoted that it means employment verification may happen but with your case all speculations fall flat! Congratulations, welcome to the party!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

az1610 said:


> reason for assessment commence email? any idea?
> 
> i was aiming for a direct grant..front loaded everything..i guess my case was simple enough
> no employment points claimed




Immi commencement mail doesn’t mean that you are in eligible for DG. It’s just a computer generated mail stating that your file is under process. Sit back and relax, Grant is on its way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

varununi7 said:


> *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...expats/showthread.php?p=13376658&share_type=t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i hope your analysis is true..its been more than 50 days since assessment commence email
where is my grant dibp?????????????????


----------



## varununi7

az1610 said:


> i hope your analysis is true..its been more than 50 days since assessment commence email
> 
> where is my grant dibp?????????????????




Hope DIBP is tracking this thread!!!! And yes, Where is our grant!!!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> Absolutely true buddy. They have been issuing mostly direct grants this week and not the pending applications of last year. Good knows what DIBP is cooking !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Probably they are right now on Chinese fast food! 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Probably they are right now on Chinese fast food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Lol.. I don’t know how credible this is, but heard in another group that DIBP is holding in to grants since sept end. No idea why !! But looks like the guy who said this knows
Someone who works for DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> Lol.. I don’t know how credible this is, but heard in another group that DIBP is holding in to grants since sept end. No idea why !! But looks like the guy who said this knows
> Someone who works for DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow, and can we ask him till how long they are gona hold?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

seeing the september tsunami..i was hoping for grant in start of oct
so started my preparations..everything sorted out..bags packed

problem is my family has moved to canada..living alone with this waiting game is very frustrating


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Wow, and can we ask him till how long they are gona hold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Dude, pls pls... spare me from this. If I get any info, I shall update it here. My main job nowadays is helping people here in the forum as I’m on vacations.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> Dude, pls pls... spare me from this. If I get any info, I shall update it here. My main job nowadays is helping people here in the forum as I’m on vacations....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow, thts my main job too these days! Anyways pls do update us if you have any news!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Wow, thts my main job too these days! Anyways pls do update us if you have any news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Absolutely. That guy is trying to get some info. Hope he pass it on. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

jithooos said:


> Absolutely. That guy is trying to get some info. Hope he pass it on.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you share that group info? is it another forum or a private group?


----------



## rpalni

I have little confusion. After IP button click, everyone has 'Assessment in Progress' status but my status is 'This application is currently being assessed'. Any idea why my status is different?


----------



## pkk0574

Numair16 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy to inform you guys that Alhamdulillah I have finally received my visa grant today. As apparent from my timeline it has been a tough journey. And this forum has been very helpful all along specially some of the senior members including Sultan bhai and Audreyx. Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this forum and helping out people.
> 
> 
> 
> And best of luck to everyone who is waiting for visa grant. Sooner or later you are going to get it. :smile:eace:




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*VISA application doubt*

Hi Experts,

I have one doubt about question: 
"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

I lived in Malaysia for 18months (i have PCC as well).

Rest, I was on business trip in Israel (80 days and 20 days in two visits), 2 months in sweden on business trip ( in that trip, i visited, France and Germany on weekends), and then again, 1 month in Germany as tourist.
As per my understanding, for this question, I need to mention only countries where I lived for more than 1 year. And for the rest of the countries, I have to mention about them in Form 80.

Please throw some light here. 

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## coolgauravmonster

congrats buddy, what was the reason you recieve NJL?


----------



## aks80

hrpritz said:


> Hi all
> I have applied through a consultant on 12 Sep. I have done medicals on 25 Sep and have also given wife PTE details on 26 Sep. Now all documents provided to consultant. However consultant is not giving login ID password to me. However my mail id is mentioned. Is there any way that i can check status myself


Create your own immiaccount and import the application. You just need the TRN number generated during time of payment after lodging.


----------



## aks80

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have one doubt about question:
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> I lived in Malaysia for 18months (i have PCC as well).
> 
> Rest, I was on business trip in Israel (80 days and 20 days in two visits), 2 months in sweden on business trip ( in that trip, i visited, France and Germany on weekends), and then again, 1 month in Germany as tourist.
> As per my understanding, for this question, I need to mention only countries where I lived for more than 1 year. And for the rest of the countries, I have to mention about them in Form 80.
> 
> Please throw some light here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal



My understanding is that you need to mention all countries however less your stay has been there, barring things like waiting in airport transit lounges of course. Ditto in Form 80.

You will most likely be asked for PCC only for Malaysia and India because those are in excess of a year.


----------



## Numair16

Hi!

For the people asking about reason for NJL and my response.

I received NJL because AHC called on the numbers mentioned on the letter head but no one responded to their calls first, when finally someone responded to their calls they asked them to send email. However unfortunately the HR did not respond to that email as well. Furthermore they also mentioned in the NJL that the files I attached for Bank Statement and Salary Slips were unreadable.

In my response I asked HR manager to give me a new RnR letter. My previous RnR letter was written by my project manager, this time I got it from HR manager. I also re-uploaded the payslips and bank statement files along with their translation (as some of the words in Bank Statement were in arabic and some words in Payslips were in Turkish). In addition to this I also drafted a comprehensive response to all the concerns mentioned in the NJL. I also uploaded additional proofs of employment including my Medical Insurance with company ID on it and some other IDs. I gave my application ID details to HR manager and asked him to send an email to gsm.allocated with my visa details because HR was unable to locate the email sent by AHC so I thought it would help if I ask my HR manager to send an email from his ID to gsm.allocated. I also uploaded business cards of my Project Manager and HR Manager for clarity in contact details. All of these things helped I guess. But I am not sure they contacted HR again or not because I moved back to Pakistan from Saudi Arabia and I checked with them around 2 weeks back, no one had contacted them until then.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

I saw in some earlier posts mentions of ‘immi commencement email’. What is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

90.ajoshi said:


> I saw in some earlier posts mentions of ‘immi commencement email’. What is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If u haven't got it, don't worry about it!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

90.ajoshi said:


> I saw in some earlier posts mentions of ‘immi commencement email’. What is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A mail generally received by many members stating no further documents required and application will be finalized with in period of 8 weeks. In most if cases, applicants got grants with in 60 days after receiving immi commencement mail. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## az1610

karanbansal91 said:


> A mail generally received by many members stating no further documents required and application will be finalized with in period of 8 weeks. In most if cases, applicants got grants with in 60 days after receiving immi commencement mail.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


sir any link to support your claim of 8 weeks? i also received assessment commence email but there was no time frame mentioned in that email


----------



## az1610

karanbansal91 said:


> A mail generally received by many members stating no further documents required and application will be finalized with in period of 8 weeks. In most if cases, applicants got grants with in 60 days after receiving immi commencement mail.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


well if this is true..my grant is coming in max 10 days


----------



## varununi7

az1610 said:


> sir any link to support your claim of 8 weeks? i also received assessment commence email but there was no time frame mentioned in that email




I don't think there is any such information. But it's an estimate. Trust me you are very close to your grant!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

az1610 said:


> sir any link to support your claim of 8 weeks? i also received assessment commence email but there was no time frame mentioned in that email


My friend got email and it is mentioned in that. 
Moreover, here is separate thread for that email related queries. U will find that mostly applicants got grants with in 45 days. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## varununi7

karanbansal91 said:


> My friend got email and it is mentioned in that.
> Moreover, here is separate thread for that email related queries. U will find that mostly applicants got grants with in 45 days.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending




I am surprised, the commencement email I got has no such timelines! Can you please post the thread link pls!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

varununi7 said:


> I am surprised, the commencement email I got has no such timelines! Can you please post the thread link pls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1318458

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## sonamt

Numair16 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> For the people asking about reason for NJL and my response.
> 
> 
> 
> I received NJL because AHC called on the numbers mentioned on the letter head but no one responded to their calls first, when finally someone responded to their calls they asked them to send email. However unfortunately the HR did not respond to that email as well. Furthermore they also mentioned in the NJL that the files I attached for Bank Statement and Salary Slips were unreadable.
> 
> 
> 
> In my response I asked HR manager to give me a new RnR letter. My previous RnR letter was written by my project manager, this time I got it from HR manager. I also re-uploaded the payslips and bank statement files along with their translation (as some of the words in Bank Statement were in arabic and some words in Payslips were in Turkish). In addition to this I also drafted a comprehensive response to all the concerns mentioned in the NJL. I also uploaded additional proofs of employment including my Medical Insurance with company ID on it and some other IDs. I gave my application ID details to HR manager and asked him to send an email to gsm.allocated with my visa details because HR was unable to locate the email sent by AHC so I thought it would help if I ask my HR manager to send an email from his ID to gsm.allocated. I also uploaded business cards of my Project Manager and HR Manager for clarity in contact details. All of these things helped I guess. But I am not sure they contacted HR again or not because I moved back to Pakistan from Saudi Arabia and I checked with them around 2 weeks back, no one had contacted them until then.




Hi, what does NJL stand for? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

karanbansal91 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1318458
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending




Thanks, doesn't say anything about 8 weeks of time frame though. Anyways if the grant comes within this time frame then I am all set!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have one doubt about question:
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> I lived in Malaysia for 18months (i have PCC as well).
> 
> Rest, I was on business trip in Israel (80 days and 20 days in two visits), 2 months in sweden on business trip ( in that trip, i visited, France and Germany on weekends), and then again, 1 month in Germany as tourist.
> As per my understanding, for this question, I need to mention only countries where I lived for more than 1 year. And for the rest of the countries, I have to mention about them in Form 80.
> 
> Please throw some light here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


Hi Vinay

Undoubtedly you have to mention each and every detail in both. In fact, the task should be easier since it was a business trip and you would be aware of the places where you stayed.

Personally, I even included my AirBnB details as well and even hotel stays.


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts,
Those who have experience processing pcc from Australia, how do I ensure that I apply for "Complete disclosure" police check. I could not find such option in the online police check web application. Please help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

After so much of thought on why there are so much delays- my 2 cents of personal opinion on immi commencement mail.

- You are just there! You have submitted all the documents plus CO has looked into your case and found no legitimate docs are pending.

- procedural aspect will follow bit your status will remain on immi Account as received (if any doc is pending, and CO asks for it, it will change post submissions- assessment in progress)

Immi commencement mail is good news if you have submitted genuine documents with supports.

For all my friends, just be there with all your will - and you will receive a mail - Grant Notification.

Then life starts.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Query Related to Visa Application*



aks80 said:


> My understanding is that you need to mention all countries however less your stay has been there, barring things like waiting in airport transit lounges of course. Ditto in Form 80.
> 
> You will most likely be asked for PCC only for Malaysia and India because those are in excess of a year.


Are you sure on this point that I have to mention all the countries even if my stay duration is 2-3 days in some country that too in hotel or hostel? I am asking this because it asks for last permanent address in that country. 
Can I fill permanent address as Hotel/Hostel address.

Secondly, if I visited a country and changed my address, then what to fill in duration of my last permanent address details - Complete duration of my stay or just the duration of my stay at my last address. For example, I stayed at A address for 1 year and last 6 months, I stayed at B address. So I will fill B address as my last address in the country, but duration will be 6 months or 18 months. If 6 months, then it will give wrong information. 18 months is again a wrong information, if I am mentioning the details my last address. Its really very confusing.


----------



## samuel_ay

Expat_vinay said:


> Are you sure on this point that I have to mention all the countries even if my stay duration is 2-3 days in some country that too in hotel or hostel? I am asking this because it asks for last permanent address in that country.
> Can I fill permanent address as Hotel/Hostel address.
> 
> Secondly, if I visited a country and changed my address, then what to fill in duration of my last permanent address details - Complete duration of my stay or just the duration of my stay at my last address. For example, I stayed at A address for 1 year and last 6 months, I stayed at B address. So I will fill B address as my last address in the country, but duration will be 6 months or 18 months. If 6 months, then it will give wrong information. 18 months is again a wrong information, if I am mentioning the details my last address. Its really very confusing.


Its only more than 6 months..but search other threads it was addressed somewhere

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis

Expat_vinay said:


> Are you sure on this point that I have to mention all the countries even if my stay duration is 2-3 days in some country that too in hotel or hostel? I am asking this because it asks for last permanent address in that country.
> Can I fill permanent address as Hotel/Hostel address.
> 
> Secondly, if I visited a country and changed my address, then what to fill in duration of my last permanent address details - Complete duration of my stay or just the duration of my stay at my last address. For example, I stayed at A address for 1 year and last 6 months, I stayed at B address. So I will fill B address as my last address in the country, but duration will be 6 months or 18 months. If 6 months, then it will give wrong information. 18 months is again a wrong information, if I am mentioning the details my last address. Its really very confusing.


Vinay

First part of the question- Yes, you can fill addresses as Hostel and Hotel address. Have stayed in Hostel( Chicago) for 8 days. I mentioned that.

Second- I have been shuttling between city A and B ( 5 days in City A and 2 days in City B). City B is my permanent address(on the passport) and I did not mention anything about City A( which is my current location) since I am back week in week out. Again, not sure if situation is very diff

Both queries response is based on personal experience. Will let experts add more


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi, I've received the invitation and I'm starting the application process ..

The post has great info about that but I have 2 quick questions:

1- There's no tabs on the immiaccount where I can upload documents, it's only forms to fill .. Do I only upload documents after payment ?

2- When to do medical check, do I do that after payment as well to get the refrence number for the visa .. or should I do it before even applying and paying the application fees ?


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi, Vinay .. I'm looking forward to get a direct grant .. I've received the invitation on Oct 4th .. and I'm starting the application process ..

I see your dates, and I need some advice specifically on preparing the medical check and the PCC .. and when to do them .. any advise for a direct grant ?

1- There's no tabs on the immiaccount where I can upload documents, it's only forms to fill .. Do I only upload documents after payment ?

2- When to do medical check, do I do that after payment as well to get the refrence number for the visa .. or should I do it before even applying and paying the application fees ?


----------



## aks80

Expat_vinay said:


> Are you sure on this point that I have to mention all the countries even if my stay duration is 2-3 days in some country that too in hotel or hostel? I am asking this because it asks for last permanent address in that country.
> Can I fill permanent address as Hotel/Hostel address.
> 
> Secondly, if I visited a country and changed my address, then what to fill in duration of my last permanent address details - Complete duration of my stay or just the duration of my stay at my last address. For example, I stayed at A address for 1 year and last 6 months, I stayed at B address. So I will fill B address as my last address in the country, but duration will be 6 months or 18 months. If 6 months, then it will give wrong information. 18 months is again a wrong information, if I am mentioning the details my last address. Its really very confusing.


a) You can mention the hostel / hotel address.

b) Not clear what the confusion is. In my case, I had to split a foreign stay into 4 addresses out of which three were for less than 6 months while the other was more than a year. The total came to almost 2 and a half years. 

In my opinion, its better to err on the side of more information than less. Finally, its your call. Best of luck.


----------



## aks80

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi, I've received the invitation and I'm starting the application process ..
> 
> The post has great info about that but I have 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1- There's no tabs on the immiaccount where I can upload documents, it's only forms to fill .. Do I only upload documents after payment ?
> 
> 2- When to do medical check, do I do that after payment as well to get the refrence number for the visa .. or should I do it before even applying and paying the application fees ?


1. Yes
2. You can do it before lodging as well. Most of the folks who are aiming for direct grant try to get the medicals and PCC done in advance or just a day or two after lodging to maximize their chances.


----------



## rpalni

My first company where I worked before 10 year. I haven't claimed point for that experience in ACS and not submitted any experience documents for that company because as per my agent they will not asked experience documents for that company. 

My query is did they will not do job verification as well for that company because I haven't claimed points for those experience through ACS?

I am asking this question because if verification call or mail comes to this company then it may happen they will not give positive response.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

varununi7 said:


> If u haven't got it, don't worry about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Does everybody who gets a grant gets this email first? 
Does that mean I am far away from a grant if I haven’t received it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90.ajoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> A mail generally received by many members stating no further documents required and application will be finalized with in period of 8 weeks. In most if cases, applicants got grants with in 60 days after receiving immi commencement mail.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending




Thank you! Does that mean I am far away (at least 8 weeks) from a grant if I haven’t received it yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

90.ajoshi said:


> Does everybody who gets a grant gets this email first?
> 
> No
> Does that mean I am far away from a grant if I haven’t received it?
> Yes and No both! Nobody can speculate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

90.ajoshi said:


> Thank you! Does that mean I am far away (at least 8 weeks) from a grant if I haven’t received it yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no concrete evidence to suggest 8 weeks is a deadline for getting a grant after a commencement mail. There are people who never got this mail and got a CO contact or a grant. And then there are those that got this mail and waited for months in line with DIBP published timelines. Of course, there are those that got a grant quickly after receiving this mail. Bottom line, there is no 8 week deadline - official or otherwise.

I am not sure where this number has come from.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

varununi7 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Thank you. I guess I will have to wait and watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90.ajoshi

aks80 said:


> There is no concrete evidence to suggest 8 weeks is a deadline for getting a grant after a commencement mail. There are people who never got this mail and got a CO contact or a grant. And then there are those that got this mail and waited for months in line with DIBP published timelines. Of course, there are those that got a grant quickly after receiving this mail. Bottom line, there is no 8 week deadline - official or otherwise.
> 
> I am not sure where this number has come from.




Interesting! Thank you for the info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Hello people! Can anyone help me out on how to get PCC of my Australian study of my Masters Study applying from India. How long does the process takes and what documents are required. Can I get the pcc done before my invite as I feel the invite will be done in a months time and I can save time if I have papers pcc and medical done before hand. Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## prdream

aks80 said:


> There is no concrete evidence to suggest 8 weeks is a deadline for getting a grant after a commencement mail. There are people who never got this mail and got a CO contact or a grant. And then there are those that got this mail and waited for months in line with DIBP published timelines. Of course, there are those that got a grant quickly after receiving this mail. Bottom line, there is no 8 week deadline - official or otherwise.
> 
> I am not sure where this number has come from.


I got this commencement email on June 6th 2017. Still nothing being asked or contacted. No Employment verification happened yet. Not sure where my application piled up.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

prdream said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no concrete evidence to suggest 8 weeks is a deadline for getting a grant after a commencement mail. There are people who never got this mail and got a CO contact or a grant. And then there are those that got this mail and waited for months in line with DIBP published timelines. Of course, there are those that got a grant quickly after receiving this mail. Bottom line, there is no 8 week deadline - official or otherwise.
> 
> I am not sure where this number has come from.
> 
> 
> 
> I got this commencement email on June 6th 2017. Still nothing being asked or contacted. No Employment verification happened yet. Not sure where my application piled up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Precisely my point. And you are not an exception. Most of us who applied in Feb / March / April did the same kind of analyses over and over again. Everyone who had lodged was waiting - some had CO contacts, some had commencement mails, some had neither. 

It's just that lot of people got grants in September and everyone is now expecting to get a grant within a few months of applying. I hope they do, but there is no historical data to suggest any specific timeline after commencement mail.


----------



## sandy dhull

jithooos said:


> Lol.. I don’t know how credible this is, but heard in another group that DIBP is holding in to grants since sept end. No idea why !! But looks like the guy who said this knows
> Someone who works for DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello jithoos, 
Which thread is that?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

*Form 47A*

My wife is one of the applicants in my visa. I do not claim any points for partner skills.
Do I need to fill in a FORM 47A and attach it to the application for her? [Note: I have already filled in Form 1221 and attached to her application]

http://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/47a.pdf

Any expert advice on this would be of great help.


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

My question could be trivial. I am about to lodge my visa application. I have filled the form 80 by typing the information (using Adobe Professional software) instead of manually writing (I read an instruction that says "Please use a pen...". Is this acceptable ?

If yes, do I need to scan each page or only the page that has signature ?

Please respond.


----------



## sakthe.sam

Hello guys,

I got CO contact for form 815 to be sent for my kid.
My kid tested positive for tb in skin test and later cleared in x ray.

Can any one of you please give me the form 815 sample document.

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> My first company where I worked before 10 year. I haven't claimed point for that experience in ACS and not submitted any experience documents for that company because as per my agent they will not asked experience documents for that company.
> 
> My query is did they will not do job verification as well for that company because I haven't claimed points for those experience through ACS?
> 
> I am asking this question because if verification call or mail comes to this company then it may happen they will not give positive response.


Will DIBP do job verification of company for which we are not claming points? We have not submited any document for that company. Someone please answer.


----------



## saitejpoosarla

*Tourist Visa to Bridging Visa.*

Hi, 

I have applied for a 189 points-tested visa from onshore and included my spouse in the application while she was offshore. Now she is in Australia on 600 Tourist visa. 
Her tourist visa does not have a no further stay condition and is granted for a max period of 3 months.

Now I would like to know if it is possible to get her a bridging visa so that she can start working. If yes, which visa should I apply for and where. 

Also, I am assuming that bridging visa would not affect the normal processing of our 189 visa. Am I right? Can anyone please advise.

Thanks,
Saitej

Points - 75 
EOI Lodged: 30th Jun 2017
Invite : 12th July 2017
Lodged: 19th July 2017
CO contact: 21st August 2017 to send PTE scores online
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jithooos

saitejpoosarla said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for a 189 points-tested visa from onshore and included my spouse in the application while she was offshore. Now she is in Australia on 600 Tourist visa.
> 
> Her tourist visa does not have a no further stay condition and is granted for a max period of 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I would like to know if it is possible to get her a bridging visa so that she can start working. If yes, which visa should I apply for and where.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am assuming that bridging visa would not affect the normal processing of our 189 visa. Am I right? Can anyone please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Saitej
> 
> 
> 
> Points - 75
> 
> EOI Lodged: 30th Jun 2017
> 
> Invite : 12th July 2017
> 
> Lodged: 19th July 2017
> 
> CO contact: 21st August 2017 to send PTE scores online
> 
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:




I believe your wife was granted tourist visa valid for 1 year, but max period of stay should not exceed 3 months. Is that right ? 

However bridging visa will come in to effect only when the tourist visa expires with same conditions mentioned in your tourist visa. That’s no work rights !! But I think you can request DIBP for leeway, provided you are able to show that you have financial difficulties. This is just my knowledge. Please wait for any experienced members to comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saitejpoosarla

Thanks @jithoos for your reply



jithooos said:


> I believe your wife was granted tourist visa valid for 1 year, but max period of stay should not exceed 3 months. Is that right ?


Yes. In exact



jithooos said:


> However bridging visa will come in to effect only when the tourist visa expires with same conditions mentioned in your tourist visa. That’s no work rights !! But I think you can request DIBP for leeway, provided you are able to show that you have financial difficulties. This is just my knowledge. Please wait for any experienced members to comment.


Ok. In that case, which visa should I apply for and How?


----------



## jithooos

saitejpoosarla said:


> Thanks @jithoos for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. In exact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. In that case, which visa should I apply for and How?




I’m not sure about that. Please refer DIBP website where they have mentioned various bridging visas. However, obtaining work rights might not happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My question could be trivial. I am about to lodge my visa application. I have filled the form 80 by typing the information (using Adobe Professional software) instead of manually writing (I read an instruction that says "Please use a pen...". Is this acceptable ?
> 
> If yes, do I need to scan each page or only the page that has signature ?
> 
> Please respond.


Just take print out of the signature page and then scan and merge with the rest of file.


----------



## amigos

sandy dhull said:


> hello jithoos,
> Which thread is that?


Hi Jithoos,

Could you pls suggest another group said that DIBP is holding grants?

I lodged in May but until now I have not got any contacts from DIBP, completely silent.

Do you have any ideas related to applications which not get commencement email nor grants for months?

Thank you,


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> My first company where I worked before 10 year. I haven't claimed point for that experience in ACS and not submitted any experience documents for that company because as per my agent they will not asked experience documents for that company.
> 
> My query is did they will not do job verification as well for that company because I haven't claimed points for those experience through ACS?
> 
> I am asking this question because if verification call or mail comes to this company then it may happen they will not give positive response.


Will DIBP do job verification of company for which we are not claming points? We have not submited any document for that company. Someone please answer.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi all, I have a query regarding my name. I have 4 initials before my name, in government ID proofs I have full name without initials but in my education certificates they wrote with half initials. I will give you example my name in government ID VADLAMUDI VENKATA RAGHU PRASANNA KUMAR and in education certificates V V RAGHU PRASANNA KUMAR. Thanks in advance


----------



## thomas8888

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi all, I have a query regarding my name. I have 4 initials before my name, in government ID proofs I have full name without initials but in my education certificates they wrote with half initials. I will give you example my name in government ID VADLAMUDI VENKATA RAGHU PRASANNA KUMAR and in education certificates V V RAGHU PRASANNA KUMAR. Thanks in advance


It is advisable to submit to submit an affidavit mentioning both the names and circumstances.


----------



## wjd322wo

It seems like this month's grants are very slow. Anyone know what's going on? 

Also, When can I expect CO contact? it has been 3 weeks now and still got nothing


----------



## sumitgupta22

wjd322wo said:


> It seems like this month's grants are very slow. Anyone know what's going on?
> 
> Also, When can I expect CO contact? it has been 3 weeks now and still got nothing


As 2nd Oct was off, many people (dibp staff) might be on vacation this week. I guess it will get the pace starting from Monday (coming).


----------



## jithooos

sumitgupta22 said:


> As 2nd Oct was off, many people (dibp staff) might be on vacation this week. I guess it will get the pace starting from Monday (coming).




That’s a very hope giving thought. But i doubt the possibility for such a mass vacation for govt staffs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

rpalni said:


> Will DIBP do job verification of company for which we are not claming points? We have not submited any document for that company. Someone please answer.



Usually DIBP will not conduct any verification for unclaimed points. 

Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

amigos said:


> Hi Jithoos,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you pls suggest another group said that DIBP is holding grants?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged in May but until now I have not got any contacts from DIBP, completely silent.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any ideas related to applications which not get commencement email nor grants for months?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,




It’s a closed group. 

Lot of may applicants got
Direct grant with out any notification or immi commencement mail. So you might get one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muanya

sumitgupta22 said:


> wjd322wo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like this month's grants are very slow. Anyone know what's going on?
> 
> Also, When can I expect CO contact? it has been 3
> 
> As 2nd Oct was off, many people (dibp staff) might be on vacation this week. I guess it will get the pace starting from Monday (coming).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaging our hopes once again???
Click to expand...


----------



## amigos

jithooos said:


> It’s a closed group.
> 
> Lot of may applicants got
> Direct grant with out any notification or immi commencement mail. So you might get one too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jithoos,

Could you give the name of that group, so I can join.

Thank you,


----------



## satish5b8

Any grants today?.


----------



## Muanya

satish5b8 said:


> Any grants today?.


None for now...


----------



## Dijamk

Friends...
Have got the grant for myself and my family today. 
I realize there are many applicants waiting since months or perhaps even years to receive their grants and such news of other getting grants earlier may act as further disappointment..
Without sounding philosophical, i can only say that a grant is not a ticket to heaven and it'll come by eventually..
I'd patiently waited for some 9 months to receive my invite and all the while i only thought that if migration is written in my destiny then it'd happen anyways.. 

Hang tight.. The life that you are presently living is already worthwhile..


----------



## mariner86

useful info!
https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...etters/skilled-visa-enews-september-2017.aspx


----------



## Nmonga32

Dijamk said:


> Friends...
> Have got the grant for myself and my family today.
> I realize there are many applicants waiting since months or perhaps even years to receive their grants and such news of other getting grants earlier may act as further disappointment..
> Without sounding philosophical, i can only say that a grant is not a ticket to heaven and it'll come by eventually..
> I'd patiently waited for some 9 months to receive my invite and all the while i only thought that if migration is written in my destiny then it'd happen anyways..
> 
> Hang tight.. The life that you are presently living is already worthwhile..


Congratulations and all the best for the next steps


----------



## jaguar123

Dijamk said:


> Friends...
> Have got the grant for myself and my family today.
> I realize there are many applicants waiting since months or perhaps even years to receive their grants and such news of other getting grants earlier may act as further disappointment..
> Without sounding philosophical, i can only say that a grant is not a ticket to heaven and it'll come by eventually..
> I'd patiently waited for some 9 months to receive my invite and all the while i only thought that if migration is written in my destiny then it'd happen anyways..
> 
> Hang tight.. The life that you are presently living is already worthwhile..


Congratulations. Your timelines are like mine, hope, I will get it soon.:smile:


----------



## Expat_vinay

Hi Experts,

I am planning to lodge my visa application by next week. My wife is included in my application as dependent (I am not claiming her points).

I just need to know about the checklist of my wife and Parents documents. Do I need similar set of documents for her as well:
1. English Capability - A letter showing english medium as course of language (M.Tech an B.Tech will do, or just M.Tech is enough)?
2. PCC --> Do I need to apply for her PCC as well for her country of residence (India)
3. Her qualification (Degree and DMC)
4. Her work experience (Relieving letter and Payslips)
5. Bank statements
6. Identity proof.
7. Marriage certificate
8. Medical Certificate.

if yes, then whether I will see separate tab for spouse document upload?
Similar question is about non-migrating family members, in my case, Parents. Where and which documents, do I need to upload for them.

Thanks in advance.

__________________

ANZSCO Code: 261313
PTE-A: 10pts
ACS (+Ve) : 14th Nov 2016
EOI Lodged (189) : 70 points : 21st April 2017
Invite : 6th September, 2017
VISA Lodged : Not done yet


----------



## jithooos

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to lodge my visa application by next week. My wife is included in my application as dependent (I am not claiming her points).
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to know about the checklist of my wife and Parents documents. Do I need similar set of documents for her as well:
> 
> 1. English Capability - A letter showing english medium as course of language (M.Tech an B.Tech will do, or just M.Tech is enough)?
> 
> 2. PCC --> Do I need to apply for her PCC as well for her country of residence (India)
> 
> 3. Her qualification (Degree and DMC)
> 
> 4. Her work experience (Relieving letter and Payslips)
> 
> 5. Bank statements
> 
> 6. Identity proof.
> 
> 7. Marriage certificate
> 
> 8. Medical Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> if yes, then whether I will see separate tab for spouse document upload?
> 
> Similar question is about non-migrating family members, in my case, Parents. Where and which documents, do I need to upload for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> 
> PTE-A: 10pts
> 
> ACS (+Ve) : 14th Nov 2016
> 
> EOI Lodged (189) : 70 points : 21st April 2017
> 
> Invite : 6th September, 2017
> 
> VISA Lodged : Not done yet



1. I’m not sure about this. I submitted PTE for my wife to simplify things. 
2. PCC is required for all migrating applicants. 
3. Submit graduation certificate for your wife
4. Employment docs are not required since you are not claiming points. 
5. No 
6. Yes 
7. Yes 
8. Yes 

No documents required for your non migrating parents. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My question could be trivial. I am about to lodge my visa application. I have filled the form 80 by typing the information (using Adobe Professional software) instead of manually writing (I read an instruction that says "Please use a pen...". Is this acceptable ?
> 
> If yes, do I need to scan each page or only the page that has signature ?
> 
> Please respond.


It has to be filled online like you did. Not by pen. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

I am planning to lodge my visa application by next week. My wife is included in my application as dependent (I am not claiming her points).

I just need to know about the checklist of my wife and Parents documents. Do I need similar set of documents for her as well:
1. English Capability - A letter showing english medium as course of language (M.Tech an B.Tech will do, or just M.Tech is enough)? - Highlight the part where it is mentioned medium of study is English. Safer option would be to get a bonafide from Univeristy/College stating the medium of study was English for her course
2. PCC --> Do I need to apply for her PCC as well for her country of residence (India) - Yes
3. Her qualification (Degree and DMC) - yes
4. Her work experience (Relieving letter and Payslips) - Not Required
5. Bank statements - Not Required
6. Identity proof. Yes - AAdhar, Pan etc.
7. Marriage certificate Yes
8. Medical Certificate. Yes

if yes, then whether I will see separate tab for spouse document upload? Yes

Similar question is about non-migrating family members, in my case, Parents. Where and which documents, do I need to upload for them.

Nothing required for parents. They are not part of your family as per DIBP definition.


----------



## jithooos

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to lodge my visa application by next week. My wife is included in my application as dependent (I am not claiming her points).
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to know about the checklist of my wife and Parents documents. Do I need similar set of documents for her as well:
> 
> 1. English Capability - A letter showing english medium as course of language (M.Tech an B.Tech will do, or just M.Tech is enough)?
> 
> 2. PCC --> Do I need to apply for her PCC as well for her country of residence (India)
> 
> 3. Her qualification (Degree and DMC)
> 
> 4. Her work experience (Relieving letter and Payslips)
> 
> 5. Bank statements
> 
> 6. Identity proof.
> 
> 7. Marriage certificate
> 
> 8. Medical Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> if yes, then whether I will see separate tab for spouse document upload?
> 
> Similar question is about non-migrating family members, in my case, Parents. Where and which documents, do I need to upload for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> 
> PTE-A: 10pts
> 
> ACS (+Ve) : 14th Nov 2016
> 
> EOI Lodged (189) : 70 points : 21st April 2017
> 
> Invite : 6th September, 2017
> 
> VISA Lodged : Not done yet




Each applicant will have separate tabs to upload docs in your immi account. Do it under respective sections. 

Sorry, I missed this point earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Dijamk said:


> Friends...
> Have got the grant for myself and my family today.
> I realize there are many applicants waiting since months or perhaps even years to receive their grants and such news of other getting grants earlier may act as further disappointment..
> Without sounding philosophical, i can only say that a grant is not a ticket to heaven and it'll come by eventually..
> I'd patiently waited for some 9 months to receive my invite and all the while i only thought that if migration is written in my destiny then it'd happen anyways..
> 
> Hang tight.. The life that you are presently living is already worthwhile..


Congratulations :tea:


----------



## mohitkashyap

I received the Invite on 4th October round and applied for Visa on 5th October.
As such my agent loaded all the document and he had a mail id on my name on which he received the mails from Immigration authority such as Invite/any other communication.

Now I already paid full fees and asked him to share the password so that i can also track my application but he is not ready to give me those details in the name of company policy.

Is this a normal practice by agents?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ihmar2002

Hi there,
Is speech and physio therapy need is considered shortage of facilities or high cost on tax payers?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dreamlandoz

mariner86 said:


> useful info!
> https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...etters/skilled-visa-enews-september-2017.aspx


very useful... thanks for the upload..


----------



## ankitgoel10

sumitgupta22 said:


> As 2nd Oct was off, many people (dibp staff) might be on vacation this week. I guess it will get the pace starting from Monday (coming).


Wishful thinking! 
Moreover, all the public schools across Australia are closed for 2 weeks for Spring Vacations between Term 3 and Term 4. That's 29-Sep till 15-Oct.

So, Office attendance might also improve from 16-Oct onwards.
I wish I have a granted Diwali this year!


----------



## Expat_vinay

jithooos said:


> Each applicant will have separate tabs to upload docs in your immi account. Do it under respective sections.
> 
> Sorry, I missed this point earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. 

Just few more queries here regarding question:

have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

So for this, some one told me here to put all the countries irrespective of my stay, whether it is 2 days or 2 months or more than 1 year. I was of idea, that if my stay is more than 1 years, then it has to be filled in Visa application form and all short stays details should go in Form-80.

Now my queries:
1. do i need to add details of all my family members for this question
2. I went to Israel in 2012 on business trip for 80 days and 20 days in 2nd visit and i dont remember my apartment address, so can i write my office address or what to add here.

Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## Expat_vinay

*VISA application doubt*

Hi Experts,

Just few more queries here regarding question:

have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

So for this, some one told me here to put all the countries irrespective of my stay, whether it is 2 days or 2 months or more than 1 year. I was of idea, that if my stay is more than 1 years, then it has to be filled in Visa application form and all short stays details should go in Form-80.

Now my queries:
1. do i need to add details of all my family members for this question
2. I went to Israel in 2012 on business trip for 80 days and 20 days in 2nd visit and i don't remember my apartment address, so can i write my office address or what to add here or writing, "company provided accommodation" as address will work.

Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## prateekjain1988

So for this, some one told me here to put all the countries irrespective of my stay, whether it is 2 days or 2 months or more than 1 year. I was of idea, that if my stay is more than 1 years, then it has to be filled in Visa application form and all short stays details should go in Form-80.
For more than 1 year stay in any country, you need to provide a PCC from that country. All travels irrespective of duration needs to be mentioned on Form 80.

Now my queries:
1. do i need to add details of all my family members for this question 
You and your wife or any children for whom you are applying the VISA. Parents not required.
2. I went to Israel in 2012 on business trip for 80 days and 20 days in 2nd visit and i don't remember my apartment address, so can i write my office address or what to add here or writing, "company provided accommodation" as address will work.
Try to remember the address. Maybe you can find somewhere in old emails. Seniors can shed more light on this.


----------



## umashanker

What is minimum pte score requried in each band to prove functional english


----------



## snorkeller32

Hi Guys, 

I have recently joined the group. PFB my timelines. Currently my case is 'Assessment in Progress'. Just want to understand when will the CO pick up my case again? Does he pick up only after 28 days from CO contact or before that? Whether CO checked all other documents (verified n satisfied) and only then asked for medicals or just based on a checklist when he picked up my case? Does that mean when CO picks up my case again, will he be initiating a background verification now or is it being done parallely? 


ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
PTE:	6-May-17	(L87,R78,S86,W89)
ACS:	22-May-17	
Partner PTE: 13-May-17	(L77,R81,S82,W82)
Partner ACS: 31-May-17	
EOI:	1-Jun-17	
Invite: 26-Jul-17	
India PCC: 3-Aug-17	
UK PCC: 9-Aug-17	
Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
Medicals: 19-Sep-17	(IP Pressed) - Assessment in progress 
Grant: :fingerscrossed: :frusty:


----------



## prateekjain1988

umashanker said:


> What is minimum pte score requried in each band to prove functional english



A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


----------



## Juli93

thats a really good question, Im wondering the same :?


----------



## sara26

Dijamk said:


> Friends...
> Have got the grant for myself and my family today.
> I realize there are many applicants waiting since months or perhaps even years to receive their grants and such news of other getting grants earlier may act as further disappointment..
> Without sounding philosophical, i can only say that a grant is not a ticket to heaven and it'll come by eventually..
> I'd patiently waited for some 9 months to receive my invite and all the while i only thought that if migration is written in my destiny then it'd happen anyways..
> 
> Hang tight.. The life that you are presently living is already worthwhile..


Rightly said !!!!
Congratulations...


----------



## Expat_vinay

prateekjain1988 said:


> So for this, some one told me here to put all the countries irrespective of my stay, whether it is 2 days or 2 months or more than 1 year. I was of idea, that if my stay is more than 1 years, then it has to be filled in Visa application form and all short stays details should go in Form-80.
> For more than 1 year stay in any country, you need to provide a PCC from that country. All travels irrespective of duration needs to be mentioned on Form 80.
> 
> But do I need to add all my short stays details in Visa application as well.
> 
> 
> Now my queries:
> 1. do i need to add details of all my family members for this question
> You and your wife or any children for whom you are applying the VISA. Parents not required.
> 2. I went to Israel in 2012 on business trip for 80 days and 20 days in 2nd visit and i don't remember my apartment address, so can i write my office address or what to add here or writing, "company provided accommodation" as address will work.
> Try to remember the address. Maybe you can find somewhere in old emails. Seniors can shed more light on this.


Thanks.


----------



## hrpritz

aks80 said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I have applied through a consultant on 12 Sep. I have done medicals on 25 Sep and have also given wife PTE details on 26 Sep. Now all documents provided to consultant. However consultant is not giving login ID password to me. However my mail id is mentioned. Is there any way that i can check status myself
> 
> 
> 
> Create your own immiaccount and import the application. You just need the TRN number generated during time of payment after lodging.
Click to expand...

Thanls got it...


----------



## prateekjain1988

mohitkashyap said:


> I received the Invite on 4th October round and applied for Visa on 5th October.
> As such my agent loaded all the document and he had a mail id on my name on which he received the mails from Immigration authority such as Invite/any other communication.
> 
> Now I already paid full fees and asked him to share the password so that i can also track my application but he is not ready to give me those details in the name of company policy.
> 
> Is this a normal practice by agents?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Create your own immiaccount and import the application. You just need the TRN number generated during time of payment after lodging.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*VISA application doubt*



prateekjain1988 said:


> So for this, some one told me here to put all the countries irrespective of my stay, whether it is 2 days or 2 months or more than 1 year. I was of idea, that if my stay is more than 1 years, then it has to be filled in Visa application form and all short stays details should go in Form-80.
> For more than 1 year stay in any country, you need to provide a PCC from that country. All travels irrespective of duration needs to be mentioned on Form 80.
> 
> Now my queries:
> 1. do i need to add details of all my family members for this question
> You and your wife or any children for whom you are applying the VISA. Parents not required.
> 2. I went to Israel in 2012 on business trip for 80 days and 20 days in 2nd visit and i don't remember my apartment address, so can i write my office address or what to add here or writing, "company provided accommodation" as address will work.
> Try to remember the address. Maybe you can find somewhere in old emails. Seniors can shed more light on this.




Hi Prateek,

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Please help with few more doubts:
1. I lived Malaysia on work permit from 2013 to 2014. And then in 2016 I visisted Malaysia as tourist, n stayed there for 10 days. As per Visa application form, i should give my last Permanent address details. So which address should i give. If i go for my duration of work-permit, then i can give an address where I stayed in my second year for 6 month as last address. If I give detail of my last visit as tourist, i.e. in 2016, then it will be just a 2 days stay in some hotel in Kuala Lumpur.

2. Do i need to enter details of all the countries in Visa application form, irrespective of duration of stay.


----------



## Juli93

Dijamk said:


> Friends...
> Have got the grant for myself and my family today.
> I realize there are many applicants waiting since months or perhaps even years to receive their grants and such news of other getting grants earlier may act as further disappointment..
> Without sounding philosophical, i can only say that a grant is not a ticket to heaven and it'll come by eventually..
> I'd patiently waited for some 9 months to receive my invite and all the while i only thought that if migration is written in my destiny then it'd happen anyways..
> 
> Hang tight.. The life that you are presently living is already worthwhile..


Congratulations!!! eace:


----------



## Juli93

umashanker said:


> What is minimum pte score requried in each band to prove functional english


I think they have the minimum scores required on the immi website.. not sure where but I have seen in, maybe on the skill select page?


----------



## sumitgupta22

> Originally Posted by umashanker View Post
> What is minimum pte score requried in each band to prove functional english





Juli93 said:


> I think they have the minimum scores required on the immi website.. not sure where but I have seen in, maybe on the skill select page?


No minimum score is required for any section. For functional English, you need overall score of 30 (just).


----------



## satish5b8

sumitgupta22 said:


> No minimum score is required for any section. For functional English, you need overall score of 30 (just).


Yes, Correct.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello people ,

My spouse is not claiming any points and I wanted to submit her 10th and Intermediate and Diploma certificates and mark lists as a proof of english docs and all the docs say that the education done in English medium. But my agent is saying that they need letter from college. And i tried to get the letter and called the university and told them my requirement and they said that every mark list and bonefide certificate data saying education was done in English medium and they r making fun saying wat other proofs they need. wat should i do any idea ..

1. Her intermediate college is closed permanently 
2. She studied 10th standard in our school that we own (so no problem there )
3. What should i do with the university and Intermediate 


anyone have any idea


----------



## sharma1981

dillipreddy said:


> Hello people ,
> 
> My spouse is not claiming any points and I wanted to submit her 10th and Intermediate and Diploma certificates and mark lists as a proof of english docs and all the docs say that the education done in English medium. But my agent is saying that they need letter from college. And i tried to get the letter and called the university and told them my requirement and they said that every mark list and bonefide certificate data saying education was done in English medium and they r making fun saying wat other proofs they need. wat should i do any idea ..
> 
> 1. Her intermediate college is closed permanently
> 2. She studied 10th standard in our school that we own (so no problem there )
> 3. What should i do with the university and Intermediate
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea


Visit university and get the letter issued from them. There will always be some foolish people to laugh !!!

Worst case, let your wife appear in PTE/IELTS


----------



## sumitgupta22

dillipreddy said:


> Hello people ,
> 
> My spouse is not claiming any points and I wanted to submit her 10th and Intermediate and Diploma certificates and mark lists as a proof of english docs and all the docs say that the education done in English medium. But my agent is saying that they need letter from college. And i tried to get the letter and called the university and told them my requirement and they said that every mark list and bonefide certificate data saying education was done in English medium and they r making fun saying wat other proofs they need. wat should i do any idea ..
> 
> 1. Her intermediate college is closed permanently
> 2. She studied 10th standard in our school that we own (so no problem there )
> 3. What should i do with the university and Intermediate
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea


your agent is right to some extent as we have seen people getting CO contact when only marksheet/degree is provided (even though medium is clearly written on them). 

I would suggest you to ask your wife to sit for PTE-A (if you cannot get the letter from College/University). She needs to score just 30 (overall) which is quite easy to get. Moreover, if you have not submitted your application, you can submit it now, and in parallel start this process (PTE-A). As proof for Spouse functional English can be provided while processing is going on.


----------



## dillipreddy

sharma1981 said:


> Visit university and get the letter issued from them. There will always be some foolish people to laugh !!!
> 
> Worst case, let your wife appear in PTE/IELTS


Hi Sharma,

Thx for the suggestion,

Do u think a letter from School would be enough that she studied in english medium and better wont submit anythin other than school certifactes and letter of proof of medium in English. Any idea ???


----------



## dillipreddy

sumitgupta22 said:


> your agent is right to some extent as we have seen people getting CO contact when only marksheet/degree is provided (even though medium is clearly written on them).
> 
> I would suggest you to ask your wife to sit for PTE-A (if you cannot get the letter from College/University). She needs to score just 30 (overall) which is quite easy to get. Moreover, if you have not submitted your application, you can submit it now, and in parallel start this process (PTE-A). As proof for Spouse functional English can be provided while processing is going on.


thx sumit for the suggestion


----------



## sharma1981

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thx for the suggestion,
> 
> Do u think a letter from School would be enough that she studied in english medium and better wont submit anythin other than school certifactes and letter of proof of medium in English. Any idea ???


I will say letter from college/Univ is better. In Form 80, you need to fill her entire life history and it wont look good that you don't submit college/univ education details and just try to submit school certificates.


----------



## cpham

Either you are your wife can go in person to the college(Diploma) . Write a letter to the principal's office requesting for such a letter from the college (also state reason needed for).

Also, attach the letter format (to give for visa) as a separate sheet, mention the number of years of study in this letter, and that all instructions were in english. The principal has to sign and seal the letter. Usually his office takes care of this.

One of the following has to be proved for functional english:

Documents for your partner

Try with the diploma college:
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English


----------



## kminf

Dear experts,
I've a doubt. I'll be moving from USA (stayed here 3 yrs) to India permanently. Does that mean I need to submit my new EOI once I'm in India ? Or same EOI will be valid till I get the invitation ?


----------



## dillipreddy

cpham said:


> Either you are your wife can go in person to the college(Diploma) . Write a letter to the principal's office requesting for such a letter from the college (also state reason needed for).
> 
> Also, attach the letter format (to give for visa) as a separate sheet, mention the number of years of study in this letter, and that all instructions were in english. The principal has to sign and seal the letter. Usually his office takes care of this.
> 
> One of the following has to be proved for functional english:
> 
> Documents for your partner
> 
> Try with the diploma college:
> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English


thx


----------



## sharma1981

kminf said:


> Dear experts,
> I've a doubt. I'll be moving from USA (stayed here 3 yrs) to India permanently. Does that mean I need to submit my new EOI once I'm in India ? Or same EOI will be valid till I get the invitation ?


Try editing the EOI if you can. It wont affect DOE if points stay the same. 
If EOI doesnt carry any location details then use the same EOI. Update correct details during VISA lodge post invite


----------



## m.sh.shehata

shekharsince1986 said:


> It has to be filled online like you did. Not by pen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Where can I find form 80 and form 1221 ? .. how come people are downloading them and at the same time they're filled on-line ? .. this piece is confusing me a bit 

I got invited on 4th of October. & I'm preparing for lodging my application, trying to submit all documents for - hopefully - a direct grant.


----------



## sharma1981

m.sh.shehata said:


> Where can I find form 80 and form 1221 ? .. how come people are downloading them and at the same time they're filled on-line ? .. this piece is confusing me a bit
> 
> I got invited on 4th of October. & I'm preparing for lodging my application, trying to submit all documents for - hopefully - a direct grant.


Search those here
SkillSelect

Fill the pages which dont have much space by pen. Remaining you can fill on PC itself. The signature page needs to be signed manually.

You'll need some merging tool as well


----------



## shekharsince1986

m.sh.shehata said:


> Where can I find form 80 and form 1221 ? .. how come people are downloading them and at the same time they're filled on-line ? .. this piece is confusing me a bit
> 
> I got invited on 4th of October. & I'm preparing for lodging my application, trying to submit all documents for - hopefully - a direct grant.


You can find them on DIBP site..

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...fBWIQFggeMAA&usg=AOvVaw0gLlPOUIGPkYC0Cx72z2RU

Just google it...form 80 and 1221.. download them.. and fill them up

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## m.sh.shehata

shekharsince1986 said:


> You can find them on DIBP site..
> 
> Just google it...form 80 and 1221.. download them.. and fill them up
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Oh, OK !! .. THANKS (Y) 

& It's ok to fill it digitally (right?) .. no need to print, fill by pen, and scan !

Cause if so, I can actually fill them up from the link itself .. I opened the froms online and when I clicked on the fields, I found that I can add my inputs\info right away  ..


----------



## manpreet123

Hello friends

I got my invite on 4th Oct and now preparing my documents to file the visa. Some questions relates to employment payment documents. All of my experience considered relevant on ACS outcome is from current company only. I have spent 6years in this company from Sep 2011 onwards and the relevant experience was considered from Feb 2012 onwards. 

1. Do I need to upload the payslips, form 16s, bank statements for the experience considered irrelevant?

2. For the current company, I am not able to find my payslips from for initial 1.5 years. Tried with HR and payroll department and they are not able help on this. Basically I have my payslips from April 2013 onwards only but my experience was considered relevant from Feb 2012 onwards. I do have all the form 16s and u can also get the bank statement showing the salary credits. Will this be considered OK? 

3. If some of my documents are old print outs (black and white), do we need to get those notarized? Or can we submit b and w scans only? 

4. While arranging the documents, is better to merge all the form 16s together and similarly all the statements together? 

5. For some of my bank statements, the bank will give me from old archives in black and white, do we get it stamped from the bank and then get it scanned? 

Thanks always for your support on such a great community here. 

Thanks


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I got my invite on 4th Oct and now preparing my documents to file the visa. Some questions relates to employment payment documents. All of my experience considered relevant on ACS outcome is from current company only. I have spent 6years in this company from Sep 2011 onwards and the relevant experience was considered from Feb 2012 onwards.
> 
> 1. Do I need to upload the payslips, form 16s, bank statements for the experience considered irrelevant?* --- Not Required*
> 
> 2. For the current company, I am not able to find my payslips from for initial 1.5 years. Tried with HR and payroll department and they are not able help on this. Basically I have my payslips from April 2013 onwards only but my experience was considered relevant from Feb 2012 onwards. I do have all the form 16s and u can also get the bank statement showing the salary credits. Will this be considered OK? *--- that should suffice. Either of the documents to prove payments being received is required*
> 
> 3. If some of my documents are old print outs (black and white), do we need to get those notarized? Or can we submit b and w scans only? *--- Yes B/W documents need to be notarized*
> 
> 4. While arranging the documents, is better to merge all the form 16s together and similarly all the statements together? *--- You can do that*
> 
> 5. For some of my bank statements, the bank will give me from old archives in black and white, do we get it stamped from the bank and then get it scanned? *-- If it is on banks letterhead (System Generated) with stamp it would not be required.*
> 
> Thanks always for your support on such a great community here.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


1. Do I need to upload the payslips, form 16s, bank statements for the experience considered irrelevant?* --- Not Required*

2. For the current company, I am not able to find my payslips from for initial 1.5 years. Tried with HR and payroll department and they are not able help on this. Basically I have my payslips from April 2013 onwards only but my experience was considered relevant from Feb 2012 onwards. I do have all the form 16s and u can also get the bank statement showing the salary credits. Will this be considered OK? *--- that should suffice. Either of the documents to prove payments being received is required*

3. If some of my documents are old print outs (black and white), do we need to get those notarized? Or can we submit b and w scans only? *--- Yes B/W documents need to be notarized*

4. While arranging the documents, is better to merge all the form 16s together and similarly all the statements together? *--- You can do that*

5. For some of my bank statements, the bank will give me from old archives in black and white, do we get it stamped from the bank and then get it scanned? *-- If it is on banks letterhead (System Generated) with stamp it would not be required.*


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi again, 
I'm working on lodging my visa (Got invited on 4-Oct) .. I have 7 yrs of experience. 1 year with my previous employer .. 6 years with my current employer. 

1) Now, I can submit the payslips for my current employer .. since joined. However, I don't have any payslips for the first year with my previous employer .. would that be OK ?

2) My birth Certificate was issued from Egypt 10 years back, it's colored and stamped and everything (But very old) .. Do I need to issue a new one or would this one work ?


----------



## vikaschandra

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi again,
> I'm working on lodging my visa (Got invited on 4-Oct) .. I have 7 yrs of experience. 1 year with my previous employer .. 6 years with my current employer.
> 
> 1) Now, I can submit the payslips for my current employer .. since joined. However, I don't have any payslips for the first year with my previous employer .. would that be OK ?
> 
> 2) My birth Certificate was issued from Egypt 10 years back, it's colored and stamped and everything (But very old) .. Do I need to issue a new one or would this one work ?


1) Now, I can submit the payslips for my current employer .. since joined. However, I don't have any payslips for the first year with my previous employer .. would that be OK ? *--- You would need to get some proof of payments for the previous 1 year. any tax documents would also work, salary certificate if available*

2) My birth Certificate was issued from Egypt 10 years back, it's colored and stamped and everything (But very old) .. Do I need to issue a new one or would this one work ?-*- Yes this will work*


----------



## mklam90

Hi all, I was recently contacted by CO for an overseas PCC. Am I correct to assume that the CO has checked and satisfy with all my other documents, hence only ask for PCC. Could anyone please clarify? Many thanks.


----------



## m.sh.shehata

vikaschandra said:


> 1) Now, I can submit the payslips for my current employer .. since joined. However, I don't have any payslips for the first year with my previous employer .. would that be OK ? *--- You would need to get some proof of payments for the previous 1 year. any tax documents would also work, salary certificate if available*
> 
> --------
> 
> Would the employment contract work ? it has the salary breakdown .. Can it replace the salary certificate ?


----------



## vikaschandra

mklam90 said:


> Hi all, I was recently contacted by CO for an overseas PCC. Am I correct to assume that the CO has checked and satisfy with all my other documents, hence only ask for PCC. Could anyone please clarify? Many thanks.


Well this is very difficult to say if the Case Officer has checked and is satisfied with all other documents. If your PCC was missing there could be possibility that they would initially ask for all the missing documents and thereby start the review... again as said it is very difficult to say


----------



## jithooos

m.sh.shehata said:


> Oh, OK !! .. THANKS (Y)
> 
> & It's ok to fill it digitally (right?) .. no need to print, fill by pen, and scan !
> 
> Cause if so, I can actually fill them up from the link itself .. I opened the froms online and when I clicked on the fields, I found that I can add my inputs\info right away  ..


Use foxit reader to edit and save. The original document from the link cannot be saved since its a protected document. Scan only the last page with signature and attach it to the typed out document. It will have more clarity than a fully scanned doc.


----------



## jithooos

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi again,
> I'm working on lodging my visa (Got invited on 4-Oct) .. I have 7 yrs of experience. 1 year with my previous employer .. 6 years with my current employer.
> 
> 1) Now, I can submit the payslips for my current employer .. since joined. However, I don't have any payslips for the first year with my previous employer .. would that be OK ?
> 
> 2) My birth Certificate was issued from Egypt 10 years back, it's colored and stamped and everything (But very old) .. Do I need to issue a new one or would this one work ?


1. The idea is to submit a 3rd party evidence to support your claims. You can submit bank statement showing salary credit every month, income tax receipt for your salary, employment contract, salary certificate from previous employer in lieu of payslip. If necessary, CO will contact your employer to verify the credentials which will sort out any confusions. Submit as much proofs as you can to avoid any delays.

2. It will work. I have submitted my birth certificate which is 27 years old. Its an antique paper. :bounce:


----------



## mast

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi again,
> I'm working on lodging my visa (Got invited on 4-Oct) .. I have 7 yrs of experience. 1 year with my previous employer .. 6 years with my current employer.
> 
> 1) Now, I can submit the payslips for my current employer .. since joined. However, I don't have any payslips for the first year with my previous employer .. would that be OK ?
> 
> 2) My birth Certificate was issued from Egypt 10 years back, it's colored and stamped and everything (But very old) .. Do I need to issue a new one or would this one work ?


You can submit scanned copies of the documents you have previously used to get the assessments for your qualifications, including transcripts and employment reference letters.

For the birth certificate, you need to submit an English translation done by a translation office, showing their contact information, together with a copy of the original certificate stamped by the same office. This also applies to any dependents you include in your visa application.

You will also need to submit a copy of your military document (certificate or exemption), translated in the same manner.


----------



## sandy dhull

Hope the next week would be better than this:fingerscrossed:


----------



## m.sh.shehata

vikaschandra said:


> 1) Now, I can submit the payslips for my current employer .. since joined. However, I don't have any payslips for the first year with my previous employer .. would that be OK ? *--- You would need to get some proof of payments for the previous 1 year. any tax documents would also work, salary certificate if available*
> 
> 2) My birth Certificate was issued from Egypt 10 years back, it's colored and stamped and everything (But very old) .. Do I need to issue a new one or would this one work ?-*- Yes this will work*





mast said:


> You can submit scanned copies of the documents you have previously used to get the assessments for your qualifications, including transcripts and employment reference letters.
> 
> For the birth certificate, you need to submit an English translation done by a translation office, showing their contact information, together with a copy of the original certificate stamped by the same office. This also applies to any dependents you include in your visa application.
> 
> You will also need to submit a copy of your military document (certificate or exemption), translated in the same manner.



For the military document, It's already mentioned on the passport that my military status is "exempted" ? .. shouldn't that be enough ?


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Issuing a PCC from Saudi requires an endorsement letter from the embassy, Usually, Australian Embassy gives this letter after I get contacted by CO.

My question is: As I'm trying to prepare for a direct grant, & to speed up the process .. Can I issue the PCC using a letter from my embassy instead (Egyptian embassy) ?? .. at the end, PCC is the same !

Also, any response on my previous question, (the national military service status document) Is it a must to submit ? .. I'm exempted and it's already mentioned on the passport that my military status is "exempted" ? .. shouldn't that be enough ?




-----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 Telecommunication Engineer 
IELTS 7,7,7,7: 26/07/2017
EA SKILL ASSESSMENT: 21/09/2017
EOI SUBMITTED : 22/09/2017
Invited: 04/10/2017
Visa Application lodge: Not yet (WORK IN PROGRESS)


----------



## AmazingTiger

m.sh.shehata said:


> Issuing a PCC from Saudi requires an endorsement letter from the embassy, Usually, Australian Embassy gives this letter after I get contacted by CO.
> 
> My question is: As I'm trying to prepare for a direct grant, & to speed up the process .. Can I issue the PCC using a letter from my embassy instead (Egyptian embassy) ?? .. at the end, PCC is the same !
> 
> Also, any response on my previous question, (the national military service status document) Is it a must to submit ? .. I'm exempted and it's already mentioned on the passport that my military status is "exempted" ? .. shouldn't that be enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 263312 Telecommunication Engineer
> IELTS 7,7,7,7: 26/07/2017
> EA SKILL ASSESSMENT: 21/09/2017
> EOI SUBMITTED : 22/09/2017
> Invited: 04/10/2017
> Visa Application lodge: Not yet (WORK IN PROGRESS)


Without knowing how the Saudi PCC is worded ,it is difficult to answer this question. If it says something like - to whomsoever this concerns, then it should be good to be used for 189.

IMHO, you should submit the military status certificate unless you have a reason to not disclose it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Hi All

I am working in one of the IT company which is offshore branch of USA in Nepal.
At beginning when i join it’s name was ABC, Then in USA owner sold the company. The name of the company changed to XYZ IN USA also in nepal but the work , benefits, all are same. Again that owner sold the company obviously name changed to OPX. Still i am in same company, role and responsibilities are same.
I had done ACS ON FEB 2016 but recently after last name changed is not in my ACS ,I HAVE NOT DONE ACS BEFOR THE NAME CHANGED .
I Claiming 15 points after completing 8 years of work from oct 1 2017. Thinking that i am in same post, same company but name of the company changed and my RN R LETTER MENTIONS IN LETTER HEAD OF RECENTLY CHANGE NAME.
WILL IS AFFECT MY EXPERIENCE POINTS.
PLEASE ADVICE ME.


----------



## darkendzport

Hi experts!!
How long does it take for co allocation.
Visa date 20/09/17
Medicals 22/09/17

All the documents uploaded.
Advance thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am working in one of the IT company which is offshore branch of USA in Nepal.
> At beginning when i join it’s name was ABC, Then in USA owner sold the company. The name of the company changed to XYZ IN USA also in nepal but the work , benefits, all are same. Again that owner sold the company obviously name changed to OPX. Still i am in same company, role and responsibilities are same.
> I had done ACS ON FEB 2016 but recently after last name changed is not in my ACS ,I HAVE NOT DONE ACS BEFOR THE NAME CHANGED .
> I Claiming 15 points after completing 8 years of work from oct 1 2017. Thinking that i am in same post, same company but name of the company changed and my RN R LETTER MENTIONS IN LETTER HEAD OF RECENTLY CHANGE NAME.
> WILL IS AFFECT MY EXPERIENCE POINTS.
> PLEASE ADVICE ME.


Have you already lodged visa?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

darkendzport said:


> Hi experts!!
> How long does it take for co allocation.
> Visa date 20/09/17
> Medicals 22/09/17
> 
> All the documents uploaded.
> Advance thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Although it varies case to case, based on observed trends CO allocation looks to be happening at about 30 days from when you paid the visa fees.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

AmazingTiger said:


> Although it varies case to case, based on observed trends CO allocation looks to be happening at about 30 days from when you paid the visa fees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


On the same day 20/09/17

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

darkendzport said:


> On the same day 20/09/17
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hopefully in other 2 weeks!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

darkendzport said:


> Have you already lodged visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not yet, thinking to lodge but confusion about this.


----------



## umashanker

Hi All

I am working in one of the IT company which is offshore branch of USA in Nepal.
At beginning when i join it’s name was ABC, Then in USA owner sold the company. The name of the company changed to XYZ IN USA also in nepal but the work , benefits, all are same. Again that owner sold the company obviously name changed to OPX. Still i am in same company, role and responsibilities are same.
I had done ACS ON FEB 2016 but recently after last name changed is not in my ACS ,I HAVE NOT DONE ACS BEFOR THE NAME CHANGED .
I Claiming 15 points after completing 8 years of work from oct 1 2017. Thinking that i am in same post, same company but name of the company changed and my RN R LETTER MENTIONS IN LETTER HEAD OF RECENTLY CHANGE NAME.
WILL IS AFFECT MY EXPERIENCE POINTS.
PLEASE ADVICE ME.


----------



## mast

m.sh.shehata said:


> Issuing a PCC from Saudi requires an endorsement letter from the embassy, Usually, Australian Embassy gives this letter after I get contacted by CO.
> 
> My question is: As I'm trying to prepare for a direct grant, & to speed up the process .. Can I issue the PCC using a letter from my embassy instead (Egyptian embassy) ?? .. at the end, PCC is the same !
> 
> Also, any response on my previous question, (the national military service status document) Is it a must to submit ? .. I'm exempted and it's already mentioned on the passport that my military status is "exempted" ? .. shouldn't that be enough ?


You can get the letter from the Australian Embassy before a CO contact. In this case they will charge you a consular fee (about 200-300 SR per letter). Just send an email to reg.riyadh at dfat.gov.au and they will tell you what to do. The PCC is directed to the requesting entity, so the letter has to come from them.

Regarding the military certificate, I have seen Egyptian applicants on this forum or on MyImmiTracker being requested by CO to submit it. Not sure if they were exempted or not, so it is up to you.


----------



## darkendzport

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am working in one of the IT company which is offshore branch of USA in Nepal.
> At beginning when i join it’s name was ABC, Then in USA owner sold the company. The name of the company changed to XYZ IN USA also in nepal but the work , benefits, all are same. Again that owner sold the company obviously name changed to OPX. Still i am in same company, role and responsibilities are same.
> I had done ACS ON FEB 2016 but recently after last name changed is not in my ACS ,I HAVE NOT DONE ACS BEFOR THE NAME CHANGED .
> I Claiming 15 points after completing 8 years of work from oct 1 2017. Thinking that i am in same post, same company but name of the company changed and my RN R LETTER MENTIONS IN LETTER HEAD OF RECENTLY CHANGE NAME.
> WILL IS AFFECT MY EXPERIENCE POINTS.
> PLEASE ADVICE ME.


Should not be a problem unless you provide all the required documents. Provide a experience letter where it clearly confirm the name change of your company. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

Guys,

I got my grant yesterday. Thank you all for the great help and support.
It was an amazing journey of 2 years...


----------



## dillipreddy

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. Thank you all for the great help and support.
> It was an amazing journey of 2 years...


Congratulations 

can u guide us all the docs u have uploaded


----------



## Poiii

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. Thank you all for the great help and support.
> It was an amazing journey of 2 years...


Congratulations! How long did you wait for the grant?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209

dillipreddy said:


> Congratulations
> 
> can u guide us all the docs u have uploaded



Check this - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

did upload most of the docs except 1221 form. But I will suggest uploading everything.


----------



## vikaschandra

m.sh.shehata said:


> For the military document, It's already mentioned on the passport that my military status is "exempted" ? .. shouldn't that be enough ?


that should suffice


----------



## vikaschandra

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am working in one of the IT company which is offshore branch of USA in Nepal.
> At beginning when i join it’s name was ABC, Then in USA owner sold the company. The name of the company changed to XYZ IN USA also in nepal but the work , benefits, all are same. Again that owner sold the company obviously name changed to OPX. Still i am in same company, role and responsibilities are same.
> I had done ACS ON FEB 2016 but recently after last name changed is not in my ACS ,I HAVE NOT DONE ACS BEFOR THE NAME CHANGED .
> I Claiming 15 points after completing 8 years of work from oct 1 2017. Thinking that i am in same post, same company but name of the company changed and my RN R LETTER MENTIONS IN LETTER HEAD OF RECENTLY CHANGE NAME.
> WILL IS AFFECT MY EXPERIENCE POINTS.
> PLEASE ADVICE ME.


It is advisable that you get a letter from your HR stating that the name of the company has changed and also get a new R&R letter with new letterhead. considering the fact that if verification happens and DIBP personnel start looking for your previous company which they might not find can pose difficulties.


----------



## vikaschandra

darkendzport said:


> Hi experts!!
> How long does it take for co allocation.
> Visa date 20/09/17
> Medicals 22/09/17
> 
> All the documents uploaded.
> Advance thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It could take anytime between 1 week to 12 weeks


----------



## vikaschandra

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. Thank you all for the great help and support.
> It was an amazing journey of 2 years...


Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## bhagat.dabas

vikaschandra said:


> It could take anytime between 1 week to 12 weeks




As per immitracker latest grant is of 2nd Sept 

So it may take another 15 days atleast in your case.

I filled on 6th Sept ...nothing as of now which seems ok if you review immitracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

*Functional English*

I heard from my friend that CO asks for letter from college. Marksheet or Degree certificate is not sufficient. Better to get the letter instead of CO asking it. Saves time.




dillipreddy said:


> Hello people ,
> 
> My spouse is not claiming any points and I wanted to submit her 10th and Intermediate and Diploma certificates and mark lists as a proof of english docs and all the docs say that the education done in English medium. But my agent is saying that they need letter from college. And i tried to get the letter and called the university and told them my requirement and they said that every mark list and bonefide certificate data saying education was done in English medium and they r making fun saying wat other proofs they need. wat should i do any idea ..
> 
> 1. Her intermediate college is closed permanently
> 2. She studied 10th standard in our school that we own (so no problem there )
> 3. What should i do with the university and Intermediate
> 
> 
> anyone have any idea


----------



## dillipreddy

grsr said:


> I heard from my friend that CO asks for letter from college. Marksheet or Degree certificate is not sufficient. Better to get the letter instead of CO asking it. Saves time.


Thx , 

She had a B com diploma and her study centre had issue a bonafide certificate stating that the course she completed is in english medium and dates were mentioned too and along with that we submit mark sheets. Do u think these are enough ???


----------



## dillipreddy

the letter goes like this plz tell me if this fine or not ------

This is to certiy that XXXXXXXXX is d/0 XXXXXXX was a bonafide student from this class (B com E/M) of this institution during the years studied xxxx to xxxx 

Her date of birth as per school records is xxxxxx 

Her conduct was (date again here ) during her studies in this B com English medium

Admin sig and principal signatures with stamp at bottom 



Is this useful people, had yet to ask my agent, its weekend so ill have to ask her on Monday if she oks it or not , meanwhile ur thoughts people 


thx


----------



## maraikayer

I lodged my visa back in April and on Oct 4th '17 I got a CO contact to provide spouse functional English, eventhough I had submitted all her academic certificates, but did not get the letter from principal or school.

Instead of going to the school and getting the letter, my spouse took the PTE yesterday and today we got the result and updated the same to DIBP.

I seriously doubt college or school will give you the letter signed without harassing or making you wait unnecessarily .



dillipreddy said:


> the letter goes like this plz tell me if this fine or not ------
> 
> This is to certiy that XXXXXXXXX is d/0 XXXXXXX was a bonafide student from this class (B com E/M) of this institution during the years studied xxxx to xxxx
> 
> Her date of birth as per school records is xxxxxx
> 
> Her conduct was (date again here ) during her studies in this B com English medium
> 
> Admin sig and principal signatures with stamp at bottom
> 
> 
> 
> Is this useful people, had yet to ask my agent, its weekend so ill have to ask her on Monday if she oks it or not , meanwhile ur thoughts people
> 
> 
> thx


----------



## AkashS04

Expat_vinay said:


> Are you sure on this point that I have to mention all the countries even if my stay duration is 2-3 days in some country that too in hotel or hostel? I am asking this because it asks for last permanent address in that country.
> Can I fill permanent address as Hotel/Hostel address.
> 
> Secondly, if I visited a country and changed my address, then what to fill in duration of my last permanent address details - Complete duration of my stay or just the duration of my stay at my last address. For example, I stayed at A address for 1 year and last 6 months, I stayed at B address. So I will fill B address as my last address in the country, but duration will be 6 months or 18 months. If 6 months, then it will give wrong information. 18 months is again a wrong information, if I am mentioning the details my last address. Its really very confusing.


You don't need to mention all the countries if you have stayed there for less than 12 months. I did not see any section where you need to mention all your travel details. 

For point two, seems you stayed in a place for 1 year and then left and then again for 6 months. Right? Did you stay on other address for more than 1 year? If so then PCC may be required and if not then I think you can skip same address 6 months stay (2nd time) and also in between stayed address if less than 1 year. if required, CO will ask you to provide details but technically you don't need to submit PCC if it is less than 6 months.


----------



## AkashS04

dillipreddy said:


> Thx ,
> 
> She had a B com diploma and her study centre had issue a bonafide certificate stating that the course she completed is in english medium and dates were mentioned too and along with that we submit mark sheets. Do u think these are enough ???


This should work I think as long as it is mentioned that medium of instructions was English.


----------



## dillipreddy

AkashS04 said:


> This should work I think as long as it is mentioned that medium of instructions was English.


hi Akash

ill see whether my agent will accept it or not on Monday

Thxx


----------



## saad.hassan

m.sh.shehata said:


> Issuing a PCC from Saudi requires an endorsement letter from the embassy, Usually, Australian Embassy gives this letter after I get contacted by CO.
> 
> My question is: As I'm trying to prepare for a direct grant, & to speed up the process .. Can I issue the PCC using a letter from my embassy instead (Egyptian embassy) ?? .. at the end, PCC is the same !
> 
> Also, any response on my previous question, (the national military service status document) Is it a must to submit ? .. I'm exempted and it's already mentioned on the passport that my military status is "exempted" ? .. shouldn't that be enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 263312 Telecommunication Engineer
> IELTS 7,7,7,7: 26/07/2017
> EA SKILL ASSESSMENT: 21/09/2017
> EOI SUBMITTED : 22/09/2017
> Invited: 04/10/2017
> Visa Application lodge: Not yet (WORK IN PROGRESS)


Saudi PCC can be obtained using a letter from ANY embassy or even a letter from your employer. I myself got Saudi PCC using employer letter (with Chamber of Commerce stamp). The PCC contains no information about its purpose or who requested etc, so no issues.. It will simply contain the person's details and a stamp stating 'No criminal record'.


----------



## mklam90

My partner didn't do PTE or IELTS, but she has done a Bachelor degree in Australia. Does she still need to have a letter from the university saying that the medium was English? Or would CO automatically assume any course taken in Australia is in English?


----------



## umashanker

Please help me , i scanned all documents without certified; all scan documents are orginal and colour. Does i need to certified it? If yes should i get in photo b/w or colour?
Actually what type of documents need to certified and upload?

Please some one help me


----------



## JP Mosa

umashanker said:


> Please help me , i scanned all documents without certified; all scan documents are orginal and colour. Does i need to certified it? If yes should i get in photo b/w or colour?
> Actually what type of documents need to certified and upload?
> 
> Please some one help me




Notorize B& W docs
Color docs not required but see that scan quality is good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Please help me , i scanned all documents without certified; all scan documents are orginal and colour. Does i need to certified it? If yes should i get in photo b/w or colour?
Actually what type of documents need to certified and upload?

Please some one help me


----------



## jithooos

umashanker said:


> Please help me , i scanned all documents without certified; all scan documents are orginal and colour. Does i need to certified it? If yes should i get in photo b/w or colour?
> Actually what type of documents need to certified and upload?
> 
> Please some one help me




High quality colour scans are not required to be notarised. If there is any B/W document, you will have to notarise/certify those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

mklam90 said:


> My partner didn't do PTE or IELTS, but she has done a Bachelor degree in Australia. Does she still need to have a letter from the university saying that the medium was English? Or would CO automatically assume any course taken in Australia is in English?


Bachelor's degree from Australia makes her Competent English. So no need to fret about Functional English.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

jithooos said:


> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me , i scanned all documents without certified; all scan documents are orginal and colour. Does i need to certified it? If yes should i get in photo b/w or colour?
> Actually what type of documents need to certified and upload?
> 
> Please some one help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High quality colour scans are not required to be notarised. If there is any B/W document, you will have to notarise/certify those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do we need get the TRUE COPY stamp also when getting the bw documents notarized? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Chimera

Hello,

I would like to know the health check up process in terms of

1. How many days does it take to receive the results? Are they informed to us?
2. What tests are performed?
3. Anyone doing this in Mumbai, should prefer which of the two - lilavati or rele clinic?
4. Usually how much time does it take for these tests in a day?
5. Most importantly, what is the cost of getting health check-up done? 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

umashanker said:


> Please help me , i scanned all documents without certified; all scan documents are orginal and colour. Does i need to certified it? If yes should i get in photo b/w or colour?
> Actually what type of documents need to certified and upload?
> 
> Please some one help me


if its scanned copies of color originals - then you are good.


----------



## andreyx108b

Chimera said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know the health check up process in terms of
> 
> 1. How many days does it take to receive the results? Are they informed to us?
> 2. What tests are performed?
> 3. Anyone doing this in Mumbai, should prefer which of the two - lilavati or rele clinic?
> 4. Usually how much time does it take for these tests in a day?
> 5. Most importantly, what is the cost of getting health check-up done?
> 
> Thanks.


The status - health clearance provided no actions required.

1. Usually within 7 days, but for some up to 14 days. 
2. Blood test, urine test, xray and some physcial checks. 
3. N/A
4. My family got it done within 2-3 hours. 
5. Depend on clinic/country, not sure in Mumbai.


----------



## andreyx108b

manpreet123 said:


> Do we need get the TRUE COPY stamp also when getting the bw documents notarized? Thanks in advance for your response.


the certified true copy should be placed by notary public, they are quite picky on it actually, i used a MARA registered agent to place a certified true copy stamp, not the notary as my agent suggested it is the best option.


----------



## staokeer

Numair16 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Timeline is in the signature


Mubarak Numair, had been following your posts when I was active because of our timelines and happy to see your message. Hopefully others also get their grants when it's good for them


----------



## sonamt

Experts, kindly share you views. 
If one is using MARA to file your visa, should we wait for the agent to generate HAP id or one can do that independently too? Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sonamt said:


> Experts, kindly share you views.
> If one is using MARA to file your visa, should we wait for the agent to generate HAP id or one can do that independently too? Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've requested my agent to generate HAP ID.


----------



## sonamt

andreyx108b said:


> I've requested my agent to generate HAP ID.




Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hi All,
I have submitted all my documents and I got a CO contact last month asking for form 80 and USA PCC. I had submitted the USA PCC (FBI and California clearance) when I lodged the visa. I was not sure why the CO asked for it although it was attached with my application. Looking at the discussions here About black and white versus color scan copies of the documents, I realized that original FBI and California PCC are in B&W. I have uploaded high resolution color scanned copies as indicated by DIBP. I don’t know what to do if the original documents are in B&W. 

Should I make certified copies of these documents and upload them? I am still within 28 days from CO contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin

I need urgent help,

I've done my medical check up yesterday, all went well. however, I've just noticed on my birth certificate that my last name mentioned is different from what I have in all of my official documents (passport, ID, bank, etc..) as all of the other official documents are matching.
note that I've submitted my health declaration assuming that my last name in the birth certificate is similar to all other documents (how stupid!)
how can i fix this? I have limited time as you can see. I haven't submitted my application and documents yet.

regards,


----------



## iconsydney

*Medicals after inviattaion BUT BEFORE VISA FILE.*

Hello,

I received invitation recently for subclass 189, but i haven't submitted/paid visa fees yet. 

I needed to know how can i complete medicals for myself/spouse before paying visa fees and submitting visa application.

Any guidance on this regard would be appreciated. 

Regards,
AK


----------



## shekharsince1986

Diyaeldin said:


> I need urgent help,
> 
> I've done my medical check up yesterday, all went well. however, I've just noticed on my birth certificate that my last name mentioned is different from what I have in all of my official documents (passport, ID, bank, etc..) as all of the other official documents are matching.
> note that I've submitted my health declaration assuming that my last name in the birth certificate is similar to all other documents (how stupid!)
> how can i fix this? I have limited time as you can see. I haven't submitted my application and documents yet.
> 
> regards,


Probably an affidavit of same name declaration should work. You can go to any notary and can get this created. Happens to a lot of people  no worries!!

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

90.ajoshi said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted all my documents and I got a CO contact last month asking for form 80 and USA PCC. I had submitted the USA PCC (FBI and California clearance) when I lodged the visa. I was not sure why the CO asked for it although it was attached with my application. Looking at the discussions here About black and white versus color scan copies of the documents, I realized that original FBI and California PCC are in B&W. I have uploaded high resolution color scanned copies as indicated by DIBP. I don’t know what to do if the original documents are in B&W.
> 
> Should I make certified copies of these documents and upload them? I am still within 28 days from CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar issues have been reported by other applicants where CO asked for docs which was already submitted. Mostly its due to the fact that Co missed the doc which is uploaded or he is not satisfied with the doc quality. 

CO will be well aware that FBI/California clearances are in B&W since they handle many such cases on daily basis. If its not a hassle, get the copies notarised and then attach the colour scan so that it ensures that CO does not come back.


----------



## jithooos

iconsydney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received invitation recently for subclass 189, but i haven't submitted/paid visa fees yet.
> 
> I needed to know how can i complete medicals for myself/spouse before paying visa fees and submitting visa application.
> 
> Any guidance on this regard would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> AK


You have to go under "my health declaration tab" in your immi account, create HAP ID for both applicants, schedule an appointment with nearest medical centre and get it done. Just google the key word "my health declaration" and you will get dozens of detailed procedures on how to go about it if there is any difficulty.


----------



## jithooos

Diyaeldin said:


> I need urgent help,
> 
> I've done my medical check up yesterday, all went well. however, I've just noticed on my birth certificate that my last name mentioned is different from what I have in all of my official documents (passport, ID, bank, etc..) as all of the other official documents are matching.
> note that I've submitted my health declaration assuming that my last name in the birth certificate is similar to all other documents (how stupid!)
> how can i fix this? I have limited time as you can see. I haven't submitted my application and documents yet.
> 
> regards,


No worries about this. Just get an affidavit from a notary saying both names are same person's. This is very common here.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys after medical in front of my daughters application it says no action required within few hours of medical completion.. This means medicals cleared for her?. Also what status it shows when a CO is assigned. Currently application says submitted.


----------



## Naylor86

Morning all, just wondering if there is an average time it takes for your visa to move from the 'received' status? Does everyone get assigned a CO?

Thanks


----------



## jithooos

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys after medical in front of my daughters application it says no action required within few hours of medical completion.. This means medicals cleared for her?. Also what status it shows when a CO is assigned. Currently application says submitted.




Yes, that means medicals are cleared for her. 
Medicals for kids are finalised very quickly. 


Status won’t change when co is assigned. If there is any document missing, CO will contact you. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin

shekharsince1986 said:


> Probably an affidavit of same name declaration should work. You can go to any notary and can get this created. Happens to a lot of people  no worries!!
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Fine, I can try getting an affidavit, however, I've already submitted the health declaration saying that I have no other names, I've also mentioned that my last name in the additional document (birth certificate) is similar to the last name in other documents, do I need to modify that as well ?

regards,


----------



## manpan18

Diyaeldin said:


> I need urgent help,
> 
> I've done my medical check up yesterday, all went well. however, I've just noticed on my birth certificate that my last name mentioned is different from what I have in all of my official documents (passport, ID, bank, etc..) as all of the other official documents are matching.
> note that I've submitted my health declaration assuming that my last name in the birth certificate is similar to all other documents (how stupid!)
> how can i fix this? I have limited time as you can see. I haven't submitted my application and documents yet.
> 
> regards,


It would be better if you just get the name corrected in your medical and state that it was a typo. That would make things easier for you. Don't use the birth certificate.


----------



## Diyaeldin

manpan18 said:


> It would be better if you just get the name corrected in your medical and state that it was a typo. That would make things easier for you. Don't use the birth certificate.


How do I correct an information which is already submitted as part of the health declaration application?


----------



## AmazingTiger

Diyaeldin said:


> How do I correct an information which is already submitted as part of the health declaration application?


You can fix this after you lodge your visa through the update us option. IMHO you got to wait until then.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys after medical in front of my daughters application it says no action required within few hours of medical completion.. This means medicals cleared for her?. Also what status it shows when a CO is assigned. Currently application says submitted.


the status may change from submitted to "Assessment in Progress" 

Check the attachment for various stages/status


----------



## 90.ajoshi

jithooos said:


> Similar issues have been reported by other applicants where CO asked for docs which was already submitted. Mostly its due to the fact that Co missed the doc which is uploaded or he is not satisfied with the doc quality.
> 
> 
> 
> CO will be well aware that FBI/California clearances are in B&W since they handle many such cases on daily basis. If its not a hassle, get the copies notarised and then attach the colour scan so that it ensures that CO does not come back.




Thank you! I think I will wait as is. As you said, the CO is expected to know that these documents are in B&W and it might very well be that he missed it in my original list of uploads. Also, when responding to the CO, I uploaded them again since he had asked. I guess I will just stay put. 
Thanks for the reply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

jithooos said:


> Yes, that means medicals are cleared for her.
> Medicals for kids are finalised very quickly.
> 
> 
> Status won’t change when co is assigned. If there is any document missing, CO will contact you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks for the info.


----------



## andreyx108b

Naylor86 said:


> Morning all, just wondering if there is an average time it takes for your visa to move from the 'received' status? Does everyone get assigned a CO?
> 
> Thanks


not everyone get a CO assigned (or get to know of it). 

The average should be taken 1) from lodge 2) from CO contact - both to grant.


----------



## sara26

Let us hope DIBP will be back on track from today ~
Atleast the visa grants must be given on a regular pace ...


----------



## andreyx108b

sara26 said:


> Let us hope DIBP will be back on track from today ~
> Atleast the visa grants must be given on a regular pace ...


Lets hope!


----------



## gaps.jaini

Today marks the 3rd month when I lodged my 189 for 2613 group on 9th Aug with 70 points. Status has not changed from Received until now. Hope to receive the Direct Grant soon.

Fingers crossed and now they started paining. lol


----------



## AmazingTiger

gaps.jaini said:


> Today marks the 3rd month when I lodged my 189 for 2613 group on 9th Aug with 70 points. Status has not changed from Received until now. Hope to receive the Direct Grant soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed and now they started paining. lol


As a fellow traveller with similar timelines, it might be better IMHO to see it as 2 months completed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

unfortunately no grant reported yet


----------



## jithooos

az1610 said:


> unfortunately no grant reported yet




There won’t be more than 3-4 grants today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

jithooos said:


> There won’t be more than 3-4 grants today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any reasons?


----------



## jithooos

sara26 said:


> Any reasons?




Nothing specific, but it’s already noon there in OZ and it’s all silent. So the day is no different from last week’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irahulbishnoi

gaps.jaini said:


> Today marks the 3rd month when I lodged my 189 for 2613 group on 9th Aug with 70 points. Status has not changed from Received until now. Hope to receive the Direct Grant soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed and now they started paining. lol


I lodged on the same date as well. Got a CO contact after that nothing yet. Let's hope rain of grants start soon


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

Couple of days ago, I paid applied for Visa by paying fees. I have already completed the health check-up few days ago. Health assessment status shown as finalized. 
Today, I noticed that the documents required has popped up in my login. One of them is Form 815 (for Health assessement). Can someone advise why this has been listed ? Is it usual or due to the health results.


----------



## gaps.jaini

AmazingTiger said:


> As a fellow traveller with similar timelines, it might be better IMHO to see it as 2 months completed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Actually yes. Thanks for correcting me, mate. Cheers!


----------



## gaps.jaini

irahulbishnoi said:


> I lodged on the same date as well. Got a CO contact after that nothing yet. Let's hope rain of grants start soon


Thanks for replying. I have seen people in this forum who lodged after me got their direct grant. It's highly unpredictable. 

All the best to you mate.


----------



## AmazingTiger

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Couple of days ago, I paid applied for Visa by paying fees. I have already completed the health check-up few days ago. Health assessment status shown as finalized.
> Today, I noticed that the documents required has popped up in my login. One of them is Form 815 (for Health assessement). Can someone advise why this has been listed ? Is it usual or due to the health results.


You can ignore it for all intents and purposes. IMO It is relevant for those cases where the applicant has to upload further documents to explain/justify any red flags raised during the Medical exam.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

irahulbishnoi said:


> I lodged on the same date as well. Got a CO contact after that nothing yet. Let's hope rain of grants start soon


Same here mate. From the 2017-18 applicants with CO contact, only a handful have got decisions as yet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## irahulbishnoi

AmazingTiger said:


> Same here mate. From the 2017-18 applicants with CO contact, only a handful have got decisions as yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Last week many people got grant who applied end of August. Most of grants for 2017-2018 session has been given to the people with complete decision ready application. I haven't seen many applicants who got a contact from CO & their case has been picked up again. Let's see when they come back to pending applications.


----------



## satish5b8

Today CO contact for visa lodge date is 06/09/17.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-29676


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

AmazingTiger said:


> Same here mate. From the 2017-18 applicants with CO contact, only a handful have got decisions as yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yep +1 here. Similar timelines like AT and same doc type too requested by CO. I am kind of stalking AT here so whenever there s a pop up that says AT has replied, I just hope he has his grant


----------



## jas2017

manpan18 said:


> It would be better if you just get the name corrected in your medical and state that it was a typo. That would make things easier for you. Don't use the birth certificate.


Can you please let me know how to get details in medical corrected? There is no 'Update Us' option appearing for 'My Health Declarations'. 
A typo occurred while giving date of birth of my kid in My Health Declarations. The problem is that, since DOB and Last name are used to link Visa and My Health Declarations, for my kid it is appearing as 'Required examinations not yet determined' while for us it is 'Health clearance provided'. I have submitted a 1023 form mentioning the date mistake. Will that be enough? It would be great if someone can suggest how we can get it changed it in the system.


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi all,

I'm going to submit my application soon. what if I would like to explain some points in my application, for example, I would like to explain that there are no taxes where I live, I would also like to explain other general employment matters regarding my contract. where will I be able to add those explanations? can I write it in a separate document and attach it as PDF when I upload my documents? or should I just mention them at the end of form 80 or 1221 ?

regards,


----------



## Kevin22

Any hopes in this week?????

2nd week of September was awesome!!!!!!

---------------++June applicant


----------



## AmazingTiger

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Yep +1 here. Similar timelines like AT and same doc type too requested by CO. I am kind of stalking AT here so whenever there s a pop up that says AT has replied, I just hope he has his grant


Ditto here mate. I am hoping you get your grant soon as well  

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to submit my application soon. what if I would like to explain some points in my application, for example, I would like to explain that there are no taxes where I live, I would also like to explain other general employment matters regarding my contract. where will I be able to add those explanations? can I write it in a separate document and attach it as PDF when I upload my documents? or should I just mention them at the end of form 80 or 1221 ?
> 
> regards,


You could mention such matters in a cover note with any relevant document. A one pager say with any of your employment related documents like payslips.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

Andrey , any idea about the no grants or very few grants since couple of weeks?
Is it happened before ?


----------



## AmazingTiger

irahulbishnoi said:


> Last week many people got grant who applied end of August. Most of grants for 2017-2018 session has been given to the people with complete decision ready application. I haven't seen many applicants who got a contact from CO & their case has been picked up again. Let's see when they come back to pending applications.


Yep, let's keep doing the one thing we can: waiting, hopefully not for too long.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

jas2017 said:


> Can you please let me know how to get details in medical corrected? There is no 'Update Us' option appearing for 'My Health Declarations'.
> A typo occurred while giving date of birth of my kid in My Health Declarations. The problem is that, since DOB and Last name are used to link Visa and My Health Declarations, for my kid it is appearing as 'Required examinations not yet determined' while for us it is 'Health clearance provided'. I have submitted a 1023 form mentioning the date mistake. Will that be enough? It would be great if someone can suggest how we can get it changed it in the system.


Use the technical support form under user support ... http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

I had used this form and submitted the following:
"Enquiry: I have withdrawn an old medical declaration and have submitted a new one because I wanted to include all my family members as well. Now when I go to "Organise health examinations" link it is returning a message saying "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later." It is happening for all 4 applicants. Please fix the issue as I need to generate my referral letter for my medical checkup that I have scheduled on 11-March. Thank you!"


I got an email reply from the the next day as follows:
"The technical issue has been resolved, please attempt to access the health forms via ImmiAccount once again."

They will hopefully guide you on how to go about your issue.
Good luck!


----------



## manpan18

Diyaeldin said:


> How do I correct an information which is already submitted as part of the health declaration application?


Use the technical support form under user support ... http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

I had used this form and submitted the following:
"Enquiry: I have withdrawn an old medical declaration and have submitted a new one because I wanted to include all my family members as well. Now when I go to "Organise health examinations" link it is returning a message saying "Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later." It is happening for all 4 applicants. Please fix the issue as I need to generate my referral letter for my medical checkup that I have scheduled on 11-March. Thank you!"


I got an email reply from the the next day as follows:
"The technical issue has been resolved, please attempt to access the health forms via ImmiAccount once again."

They will hopefully guide you on how to go about your issue.
Good luck!


----------



## grsr

*Tax documents*



Diyaeldin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to submit my application soon. what if I would like to explain some points in my application, for example, I would like to explain that there are no taxes where I live, I would also like to explain other general employment matters regarding my contract. where will I be able to add those explanations? can I write it in a separate document and attach it as PDF when I upload my documents? or should I just mention them at the end of form 80 or 1221 ?
> 
> regards,


You can mention in Additional form. If you dont have tax documents, you can translate Residence permit of Qatar which will also have employer's name.


----------



## Diyaeldin

There is this question in the application:
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?

I've done the health examination, for me, my wife, and daughter. So I answered YES.
however they ask "Give details", so I mentioned that we have completed the health examination and the date of the examination. is this sufficient ?

Then they ask about the HAP ID (If available), I have 3 HAP IDs (me, wife & daughter) however, there's only one box to write on, should I write the 3 IDs separated by commas, or should I only mention mine ?

regards,


----------



## grsr

Hi All,

Can someone tell how to edit Form 80 and add the signed page (Page 17). I have already completed the Form 80.


----------



## dreamlandoz

Hi Friends,
Need assistance. We have applied for visa through an agent, is there any way which we can remove authorisation of agent at this phase and do on our own. Can someone explain the procedure for it?


----------



## Saikirupa

CO Contacted me on 26th Sep to upload the PCC. Does it mean that all other documents are fine?


----------



## varununi7

So it seems that the entire dibp was on vacation today! 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

Saikirupa said:


> CO Contacted me on 26th Sep to upload the PCC. Does it mean that all other documents are fine?


No, it does not necessarily mean that. It could be he is looking at the documents found the PCC missing and paused your case till the document is provided and then pick your case.
Or he has scrutinized all the things and this is the final check .......
No one can answer that with assurance. 
Best of luck !!!!


----------



## maverick23

*dilemma about EOI*

I have submitted my EOI in July 2017 for total score of 65 in 189 category. I haven't received any invitation till now. My issue is I am turning 33 in December this year and my consultant told me that now as everything is automated now you'll be loosing 5 more points of your age. She suggested to apply another application for 190 for NSW and if I get an invitation for it I will be having two more months to accept it and meanwhile I can wait try my luck with 189 application. Now my issues are that if I received 190 for NSW do I get job preferences from another states or not? Also what are the alternatives I can do for now to increase my points.


----------



## grsr

Diyaeldin said:


> There is this question in the application:
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> 
> I've done the health examination, for me, my wife, and daughter. So I answered YES.
> however they ask "Give details", so I mentioned that we have completed the health examination and the date of the examination. is this sufficient ?
> 
> Then they ask about the HAP ID (If available), I have 3 HAP IDs (me, wife & daughter) however, there's only one box to write on, should I write the 3 IDs separated by commas, or should I only mention mine ?
> 
> regards,


You are filling the details of primary applicant and should fill your HAP ID. After adding other applicants (your wife and child), you can add their IDs.


----------



## rvd

maverick23 said:


> I have submitted my EOI in July 2017 for total score of 65 in 189 category. I haven't received any invitation till now. My issue is I am turning 33 in December this year and my consultant told me that now as everything is automated now you'll be loosing 5 more points of your age. She suggested to apply another application for 190 for NSW and if I get an invitation for it I will be having two more months to accept it and meanwhile I can wait try my luck with 189 application. Now my issues are that if I received 190 for NSW do I get job preferences from another states or not? Also what are the alternatives I can do for now to increase my points.


Your agent is correct.. you will have to work in NSW for first 2 years then you are free to move any state; however this is a moral obligation that everyone should adhere as it may have impact during RRV or citizenship application.

You can try increase your points through English 79+ in PTE or 8 in IELTS if you have not scored yet..

all the best


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Health Exam Appoitnment*

Hi,

I am looking for direct grant, so i have applied for medical appointment on Saturday.

Any idea, by when health examination team, will respond back. 


Subclass 189
263113
Points 70
EOI accepted - 6th September,2017
VISA lodged" Yet to lodge. Waiting for medical appointment letter
PCC: One done, and one pending

Best Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

Request to please help with below.

1.) What are the medicines that one is allowed to carry to Melbourne for infants. If yes , where are these to be declared and at what time.


----------



## Diyaeldin

grsr said:


> You are filling the details of primary applicant and should fill your HAP ID. After adding other applicants (your wife and child), you can add their IDs.


Do I have to add a separate 189 application for each family member ??


----------



## prateekjain1988

Diyaeldin said:


> Do I have to add a separate 189 application for each family member ??


No, you will get an option to add family members while filling the online application.

You though would need to add separate Form 80 & Form 1221 for each family member.


----------



## sultan_azam

maverick23 said:


> I have submitted my EOI in July 2017 for total score of 65 in 189 category. I haven't received any invitation till now. My issue is I am turning 33 in December this year and my consultant told me that now as everything is automated now you'll be loosing 5 more points of your age. She suggested to apply another application for 190 for NSW and if I get an invitation for it I will be having two more months to accept it and meanwhile I can wait try my luck with 189 application. Now my issues are that if I received 190 for NSW do I get job preferences from another states or not? Also what are the alternatives I can do for now to increase my points.


what is your occupation code ?? EOI date of effect ??

your consultant is suggesting a good thing, it will be better to submit an eoi for 190 in states which are giving nomination to your occupation,


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for direct grant, so i have applied for medical appointment on Saturday.
> 
> Any idea, by when health examination team, will respond back.
> 
> 
> Subclass 189
> 263113
> Points 70
> EOI accepted - 6th September,2017
> VISA lodged" Yet to lodge. Waiting for medical appointment letter
> PCC: One done, and one pending
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


under normal circumstances reports are uploaded to DIBP withing 4-7 days after test


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Health Exam Appoitnment*

Hi,

I am looking for direct grant, so i have applied for medical appointment on 7th oct,2017.

Any idea, by when health examination team, will respond back. 


Subclass 189
263113
Points 70
EOI accepted - 6th September,2017
VISA lodged" Yet to lodge. Waiting for medical appointment letter
PCC: One done, and one pending

Best Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request to please help with below.
> 
> 1.) What are the medicines that one is allowed to carry to Melbourne for infants. If yes , where are these to be declared and at what time.


we landed at Perth which has rules similar to Melbourne airport, we carried medicines for fever, ear pain, cough, cold, stomach disorder etc for infant, along with medicines we carried prescription by paediatrician. 

after landing at Perth, we have mentioned about medicines in the INCOMING PASSENGER CARD, as i remember, at quarantine section, we just showed the medicines for baby, the lady there trusted us and didnt asked for prescription though we were carrying that with us


----------



## aks80

dreamlandoz said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need assistance. We have applied for visa through an agent, is there any way which we can remove authorisation of agent at this phase and do on our own. Can someone explain the procedure for it?


As per DIBP website, I believe you have to use Form 956a. You would have appointed them by using Form 956. Please check.

My advice, without knowing your situation, is to be certain about this. Are you not happy with their service? What stage of the process are you at? EOI? Lodged? CO contact?


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hi Guys,

It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself. 

I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys. 

My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.

Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. .. 

I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust. 

Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily .. 

Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight. 

It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand... 

Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation. 

All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come. 

-Sumit

Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
Invite - 9 - August - 2017
Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


----------



## satish5b8

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)



Congratulations....


----------



## Nmonga32

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


Congratulations  All the best for your journey ahead


----------



## LadyZebo

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


Congratulations to you and your family and i wish you all the best. I am seriously motivated by your post i also started the process this time last year and am waiting for my direct grant for family and i by God's grace.

Anzsco - 234111 (65 points)
Invite - 6 - September - 2017
Visa Application - 22- September- 2017
Grant - 
IED -


----------



## AnmolBuber

*Expected Grant Timeline?*

Hi Everyone,

I have already lodged for 189 Visa on 19th July 2017 however my profile's status has not changed yet. Below is the time line for activities:

ANZSCO: 261313
Visa category : 189
EOI submitted 11 April 2017
PTE: Listening 89; Reading 81; Speaking 82; Writing 88; Overall: 83
Total points : 70
Invitation received on 12th July 2017
Visa Lodged on: 19th July 2017
PCC and Medical uploaded on : 31 July 2017
CO Contacted: NA
Visa Grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Can you suggest when I can expect the Grant/CO Contact? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## sultan_azam

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)



Hey Sumit.. .congratulations... good luck for journey ahead


----------



## prateekjain1988

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


Congratulations!


----------



## sumitgupta22

LadyZebo said:


> Congratulations to you and your family and i wish you all the best. I am seriously motivated by your post i also started the process this time last year and am waiting for my direct grant for family and i by God's grace.
> 
> Anzsco - 234111 (65 points)
> Invite - 6 - September - 2017
> Visa Application - 22- September- 2017
> Grant -
> IED -


Thanks.. I wish you get your PR very soon..


----------



## sumitgupta22

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Sumit.. .congratulations... good luck for journey ahead


Thanks a lot Sultan.. You have contributed a lot to this forum. Your posts have helped my immensely. :thumb:


----------



## Anujdhall

Thanks Sultan.




sultan_azam said:


> we landed at Perth which has rules similar to Melbourne airport, we carried medicines for fever, ear pain, cough, cold, stomach disorder etc for infant, along with medicines we carried prescription by paediatrician.
> 
> after landing at Perth, we have mentioned about medicines in the INCOMING PASSENGER CARD, as i remember, at quarantine section, we just showed the medicines for baby, the lady there trusted us and didnt asked for prescription though we were carrying that with us


----------



## varununi7

Why are June and July applicants being ignored!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan.. You have contributed a lot to this forum. Your posts have helped my immensely. :thumb:


welcome mate... just be in touch


----------



## shekharsince1986

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


Congratulations Comrade 

The best is yet to come!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations Comrade
> 
> The best is yet to come!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks Shekhar eace:


----------



## Kevin22

varununi7 said:


> Why are June and July applicants being ignored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I ask the same time


----------



## Kevin22

Congrats Sumit. God bless you

Now pray for us well


----------



## neerajeai

Anyone being accessed by GSM Adelaide - cristy ?

I had a first Co contact 2 weeks back - asked for PCC, Medicals and a RnR job reference letter. I submitted all of them.

Typically whats the processing time post clicking IP? Thanks in advance.

Waiting for grant <<fingers-crossed>>


----------



## 22ji

Dear Sumit

Felt much positive after reading your journey..All the best for your Aussie life ahead..


----------



## Nmonga32

Any one else waiting since Feb or even earlier than that?? Its getting lonely here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Kevin22 said:


> Congrats Sumit. God bless you
> 
> Now pray for us well


Thanks Kevin.. Just wait and one day you will wake up with golden e-mail/s in your mailbox


----------



## sumitgupta22

22ji said:


> Dear Sumit
> 
> Felt much positive after reading your journey..All the best for your Aussie life ahead..


Thanks a lot mate.. Hope to see you soon in AUS


----------



## Kamalc

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


 many congrats submit, I lodged 10 days after u, best of luck for future in Australia mate


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

This question could have been asked million times..Can you please tell me a reliable method to edit the Form 80 (already filled) so that I can insert the signed page (Page 17). Also, can I insert the signature alone (from a scanned signature) in to the field where signature is required.

Please advise.


----------



## thomas8888

You may take printout (soft pdf also will work) of pages before signature pages.
For signature pages take the printout,sign and scan.
You may merge these PDF after scanning 





grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This question could have been asked million times..Can you please tell me a reliable method to edit the Form 80 (already filled) so that I can insert the signed page (Page 17). Also, can I insert the signature alone (from a scanned signature) in to the field where signature is required.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## LadyZebo

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This question could have been asked million times..Can you please tell me a reliable method to edit the Form 80 (already filled) so that I can insert the signed page (Page 17). Also, can I insert the signature alone (from a scanned signature) in to the field where signature is required.
> 
> Please advise.


you can search online for any app that can split and merge Pdf, after filling the forms;

-split the signature page from the rest of the pages, 
-print the signature page,
-scan the signature page after signing,
-then merge with the other pages again. 

I hope you understand my explanation.

Regards,


----------



## Sunil Garg

_Hi Friends,
Is there a chance to get Invitation on 65 points in next 2-3 rounds? I will lose 5 points for age in Nov end.
ANZSCO Code: 261313
189 EOI DoE:19 Sep 2017 (65)
Regards,
Sunil Garg_


----------



## prateekjain1988

Sunil Garg said:


> _Hi Friends,
> Is there a chance to get Invitation on 65 points in next 2-3 rounds? I will lose 5 points for age in Nov end.
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> 189 EOI DoE:19 Sep 2017 (65)
> Regards,
> Sunil Garg_


Sorry to say this but at current speed chances look very bleak.


----------



## MohAdnan

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This question could have been asked million times..Can you please tell me a reliable method to edit the Form 80 (already filled) so that I can insert the signed page (Page 17). Also, can I insert the signature alone (from a scanned signature) in to the field where signature is required.
> 
> Please advise.


*Option A*

Just a polite question, why don't you use Adobe Acrobat Reader to attach digital signature? You won't have to print any page, scan and then upload. Use that feature please.

If you are hesitant doing this, let me tell you that this is totally allowed in any forms of DIBP. You are okay to do that and in my opinion more secure as well. 

If you are going to use this feature just make sure you make a new copy of the form as a backup because after attaching your signature to the form the form will no longer be editable (because of security) and will lock your information in read only format.

If you are going to use this option make sure you have *Adobe Acrobat Reader DC * (it's free too) not just *Adobe Reader* because this option is not available in Adobe Reader.

*Option B*

Despite all the information I have provided above, if you still don't want to use digital signature then use the following method.

1. Fill in the required form (by typing)
2. Rename that form with Typed keyword or similar i.e. *Form 80 - Typed.pdf* and save it.
2. Print just the signature page
3. Sign it and scan it
4. Create another PDF file with only that scanned image of signed page and rename it i.e. *Form 80 - Signed.pdf*

You can use any naming convention like Form 80 Part A, Form 80 Part B etc. Upload both of these files under same appropriate heading for example Form 80 in immiaccount.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## grsr

thomas8888 said:


> You may take printout (soft pdf also will work) of pages before signature pages.
> For signature pages take the printout,sign and scan.
> You may merge these PDF after scanning


Thanks. Form 80 is password protected. Can someone suggest how to separate pages.


----------



## AmazingTiger

grsr said:


> Thanks. Form 80 is password protected. Can someone suggest how to separate pages.


There are multiple ways mate. So many good free softwares out in the market : example: pdfsam. Or, after you fill up the document you could simply print select pages to different documents (PDFs).

If you are a non-windows user, native Linux offers even more support.

Google is your best friend on this topic as splitting, editing, merging documents is quite a common topic.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)



hey congratulations,

can you tell me how much time did take for your brother in law's PR application for canada?


----------



## Omahzebo

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 201t8 (one year from PCC)


Congrats... Ours too shall come..


----------



## 90.ajoshi

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)




Hi Sumit,

Always feels good to see a post about the “Golden email..” I think you have endured a lot and you deserved this! 
Hearty congrats on your grant and wish you a good luck! 

May all waiting for a grant, just like me, get their golden email soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Hi 
My health assessment shows panel doctor has submitted to department and send to BUPA MEDICAL.
WHAT DOES IT MEA.
Should again i have to do any examinations or it is normal procedure?


----------



## prateekjain1988

umashanker said:


> Hi
> My health assessment shows panel doctor has submitted to department and send to BUPA MEDICAL.
> WHAT DOES IT MEA.
> Should again i have to do any examinations or it is normal procedure?


Its normal. The next update would make it clear if the medicals are all good or they found any anomaly.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Guys Any Idea by when can I recieve the Grant

1. Visa Lodged 16th Sep 2017
2. All Docs uploaded including PCC 21st Sep 2017
3. Medical Uploaded 3rd Oct 2017
4. Occupation : System Analyst (70 Points)

Do I need to upload health booklet of my 2yr old son? He has already passed the medical.
Does I need to submit a Affidavit for him as my son's pic in passport is when he was 1 month old.

Please help on this.


----------



## aks80

neerajeai said:


> Anyone being accessed by GSM Adelaide - cristy ?
> 
> I had a first Co contact 2 weeks back - asked for PCC, Medicals and a RnR job reference letter. I submitted all of them.
> 
> Typically whats the processing time post clicking IP? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Waiting for grant <<fingers-crossed>>


Naming the CO is considered bad form. You are advised to avoid that.

Usually, COs revisit the case every 28 days. Having said that, there is no specific committed processing time after IP has been pressed. If you were to contact DIBP, they would only tell you that your application would be assessed as per their indicative timelines.


----------



## shekharsince1986

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Guys Any Idea by when can I recieve the Grant
> 
> 1. Visa Lodged 16th Sep 2017
> 2. All Docs uploaded including PCC 21st Sep 2017
> 3. Medical Uploaded 3rd Oct 2017
> 4. Occupation : System Analyst (70 Points)
> 
> Do I need to upload health booklet of my 2yr old son? He has already passed the medical.
> Does I need to submit a Affidavit for him as my son's pic in passport is when he was 1 month old.
> 
> Please help on this.


Current trend shows .. after 30-45 days.. BTW, I filled my visa on 3rd Oct too.. so lets see!!! Good Luck

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Guys Any Idea by when can I recieve the Grant
> 
> 1. Visa Lodged 16th Sep 2017
> 2. All Docs uploaded including PCC 21st Sep 2017
> 3. Medical Uploaded 3rd Oct 2017
> 4. Occupation : System Analyst (70 Points)
> 
> Do I need to upload health booklet of my 2yr old son? He has already passed the medical.
> Does I need to submit a Affidavit for him as my son's pic in passport is when he was 1 month old.
> 
> Please help on this.


Hard to predict to be honest. Everyone who gives you a number is making an educated guess.

No affidavit or booklet needed.


----------



## Raghavan92

Hi All,
I need some help in proceeding with my visa application for 189 category. I created my health declaration application back in April 2017 right after my EOI lodging. Is it ok to use this application itself or should I remove and create a new one freshly. Moreover, I haven't submitted my visa application yet. If I want to do medicals and submit all documents in once, whats the procedure. Basically, I would like to try and get a direct grant
1. Lodge/Submit visa application first followed by submitting My Health Declarations
2. Or Submit My Health Declarations first and then submit visa application

My doubt is basically because of this section in the official site

"Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."


----------



## AmazingTiger

umashanker said:


> Hi
> My health assessment shows panel doctor has submitted to department and send to BUPA MEDICAL.
> WHAT DOES IT MEA.
> Should again i have to do any examinations or it is normal procedure?


Based on answers given to similar questions in here, this means your health assessment had something which requires additional review. Again based on what I have seen here it is more likely that nothing more is asked of you (a good 70-80% of the time IMHO). Worst case they may request additional details pertaining to your medical history or prescribe additional tests.

I defer to others on how soon there could be an update from BUPA 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts

I am submitting documents for non migrating parents. Is Police clearance Certificate required for them ? 

In the document checklist for non migrating members mentioned - PCC, if applicable.

Please share some light.

Rgds
RV


----------



## KeeDa

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am submitting documents for non migrating parents. Is Police clearance Certificate required for them ?
> 
> In the document checklist for non migrating members mentioned - PCC, if applicable.
> 
> Please share some light.
> 
> Rgds
> RV


You should instead work on removing your parents from your visa application because they do not qualify as your dependents (migrating or otherwise).

*Member of Family Unit* (taken from *Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists*)


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

*CO contacted*

Dear experts,
I have received an email from DIBP seeking more documents (FBI PCC for spouse and me, Release PTE scores, medicals for the family, functional english proof for spouse, Form80 for spouse) from me and 28 days of responding time is given.

Need your pointers on the following:
- Are these 28 days, 28 working days or 28 calendar days?
- US PCC from PCI will take not-previously-known time from now. I have applied a month back through US postal service, the only proof i have right now is the fee receipt from postal service. How do I provide this in 28 days if I dont receive it by then ?
- We have medical appointment scheduled, The panel clinic will udpate the results directly, correct? 
- Can I now schedule an PTE academic exam for my spouse and let the CO know that the exam is scheduled and ask for some more time to produce the results? Because, the next seat availability is only late November.

Please help me with your inputs.


----------



## irahulbishnoi

Saikirupa said:


> CO Contacted me on 26th Sep to upload the PCC. Does it mean that all other documents are fine?


Most probably when your case is picked up again a new CO will be assigned. CO will go through all the documents again & if anything is missing, you will get a request to submit it.


----------



## irahulbishnoi

neerajeai said:


> Anyone being accessed by GSM Adelaide - cristy ?
> 
> I had a first Co contact 2 weeks back - asked for PCC, Medicals and a RnR job reference letter. I submitted all of them.
> 
> Typically whats the processing time post clicking IP? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Waiting for grant <<fingers-crossed>>


Nobody actually knows. I pressed IP one month ago. nothing after that. Just wait patiently


----------



## irahulbishnoi

umashanker said:


> Hi
> My health assessment shows panel doctor has submitted to department and send to BUPA MEDICAL.
> WHAT DOES IT MEA.
> Should again i have to do any examinations or it is normal procedure?


It means your health examination is complete. There's no need to do anything.


----------



## darkendzport

Hey guys how would you know which GSM is dealing with your case. I feel unless we get any commencement email we can have an idea. Is that the way it is?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

Sorry to add to previous post
EOI 20/09/17
Visa lodge 20/09/17
Medicals 22/09/17

All the documents submitted front load.
Status ON shore

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## irahulbishnoi

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Dear experts,
> I have received an email from DIBP seeking more documents (FBI PCC for spouse and me, Release PTE scores, medicals for the family, functional english proof for spouse, Form80 for spouse) from me and 28 days of responding time is given.
> 
> Need your pointers on the following:
> - Are these 28 days, 28 working days or 28 calendar days?
> - US PCC from PCI will take not-previously-known time from now. I have applied a month back through US postal service, the only proof i have right now is the fee receipt from postal service. How do I provide this in 28 days if I dont receive it by then ?
> - We have medical appointment scheduled, The panel clinic will udpate the results directly, correct?
> - Can I now schedule an PTE academic exam for my spouse and let the CO know that the exam is scheduled and ask for some more time to produce the results? Because, the next seat availability is only late November.
> 
> Please help me with your inputs.


1. That's 28 calendar days.
2. Wait for it to arrive, Don't press IP button before 28 days. In case, it doesn't arrive upload the receipt with a letter explaining the situation.
3. Medicals will be directly sent to DIBP between 3-5 business days.
4. Yes you can book the exam now. I'm not sure about delay, maybe any senior member can answer that.


----------



## irahulbishnoi

darkendzport said:


> Hey guys how would you know which GSM is dealing with your case. I feel unless we get any commencement email we can have an idea. Is that the way it is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You never know. sometimes you don't even receive a commencement email as well. CO will work in the background & you will receive the direct grant. best of luck


----------



## darkendzport

Thanks bud! For the quick reply cheers!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

irahulbishnoi said:


> You never know. sometimes you don't even receive a commencement email as well. CO will work in the background & you will receive the direct grant. best of luck


Thanks bud! For the quick reply cheers!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Legend07

Hi Guys,

My apologies if this question has already been answered. I am keeping my spouse as a non migrating dependent in the application and wanted to know what docs are to be submitted other than the PCC? I know that DIBP don't ask for Medicals anymore.

Regards
L


----------



## Fuch

Dear experts

Co requested evidence for employment this morning for my first year of employment.

1. Bank statement. I have closed my very first bank account which I used in year 2012 to 2013. (I changed to another account due to better interest rate)

2. Tax. I started work in April and that was my first job so my total income for 2012 was below taxable value. I didn't pay any tax for 2012 income.

3. Provident Fund. I'm working in foreign country and I haven't got my PR at that time, so I didn't have any fund contribution at that time.

At the moment the only solution I can think of is to check with bank whether they still keep transactions record for closed account. Any other ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunilgovindan

Experts please assist. I got my ACS result positive some time back. 
With regards to education qualification, this is what the result letter says

Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXXXX University completed November 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.

In the points matrix only bachelor degree is mentioned as 15 points and there is no mention made on masters degree. There is a masters degree by research mentioned which is eligible for 5 points, however mine is not a research degree and falls under regular university PG. What are the points I can claim here ?


----------



## ArGo

sunilgovindan said:


> Experts please assist. I got my ACS result positive some time back.
> With regards to education qualification, this is what the result letter says
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXXXX University completed November 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> In the points matrix only bachelor degree is mentioned as 15 points and there is no mention made on masters degree. There is a masters degree by research mentioned which is eligible for 5 points, however mine is not a research degree and falls under regular university PG. What are the points I can claim here ?


15 points. If your highest qualification is assessed as equivalent to doctorate then you will be eligible for 20 points. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

varununi7 said:


> Why are June and July applicants being ignored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dude..Im an April applicant. Still waiting

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

Fuch said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Co requested evidence for employment this morning for my first year of employment.
> 
> 1. Bank statement. I have closed my very first bank account which I used in year 2012 to 2013. (I changed to another account due to better interest rate)
> 
> 2. Tax. I started work in April and that was my first job so my total income for 2012 was below taxable value. I didn't pay any tax for 2012 income.
> 
> 3. Provident Fund. I'm working in foreign country and I haven't got my PR at that time, so I didn't have any fund contribution at that time.
> 
> At the moment the only solution I can think of is to check with bank whether they still keep transactions record for closed account. Any other ideas?
> Thanks in advance.


They definitely maintain the records, you need to submit all relevant information to obtain statement. I activated an account which was not in operation since 2006.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Fuch said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Co requested evidence for employment this morning for my first year of employment.
> 
> 1. Bank statement. I have closed my very first bank account which I used in year 2012 to 2013. (I changed to another account due to better interest rate)
> 
> 2. Tax. I started work in April and that was my first job so my total income for 2012 was below taxable value. I didn't pay any tax for 2012 income.
> 
> 3. Provident Fund. I'm working in foreign country and I haven't got my PR at that time, so I didn't have any fund contribution at that time.
> 
> At the moment the only solution I can think of is to check with bank whether they still keep transactions record for closed account. Any other ideas?
> Thanks in advance.




1. Approach bank in person in person, they may help you get statements
2. Even if it's under tax bracket, file individual returns through CA
3. Provide a group certificate or superannuation docs, your job CIH based?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmonk

dear group members. i have submitted my application on 31st july and was contacted by co on 29th aug for form 80 and more documents for my work experience and my spouse functional english. Its been more than a month now and i am waiting. anything that i can do or should i just wait.


----------



## Nmonga32

kaushik_91 said:


> Dude..Im an April applicant. Still waiting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I m a Feb applicant :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

baldmonk said:


> dear group members. i have submitted my application on 31st july and was contacted by co on 29th aug for form 80 and more documents for my work experience and my spouse functional english. Its been more than a month now and i am waiting. anything that i can do or should i just wait.




Just wait patiently, that the only thing we can do. I heard from my GSM in March after that its complete silence...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

Any Visas for today


----------



## irahulbishnoi

baldmonk said:


> dear group members. i have submitted my application on 31st july and was contacted by co on 29th aug for form 80 and more documents for my work experience and my spouse functional english. Its been more than a month now and i am waiting. anything that i can do or should i just wait.


I'm in the same boat. Waiting


----------



## jazz25

jaguar123 said:


> Any Visas for today


I see 1 so far in MyImmiTracker today. Electronics Engineer from China.


----------



## jazz25

Fuch said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Co requested evidence for employment this morning for my first year of employment.
> 
> 1. Bank statement. I have closed my very first bank account which I used in year 2012 to 2013. (I changed to another account due to better interest rate)
> 
> 2. Tax. I started work in April and that was my first job so my total income for 2012 was below taxable value. I didn't pay any tax for 2012 income.
> 
> 3. Provident Fund. I'm working in foreign country and I haven't got my PR at that time, so I didn't have any fund contribution at that time.
> 
> At the moment the only solution I can think of is to check with bank whether they still keep transactions record for closed account. Any other ideas?
> Thanks in advance.





> 1. Bank statement. I have closed my very first bank account which I used in year 2012 to 2013. (I changed to another account due to better interest rate)


I believe Bank would be able to help. Did you also happen to check your e-mails? I had subscribed to eBill for all of my banks, and they automatically kept sending me eStatements to my eMail every month.



> 2. Tax. I started work in April and that was my first job so my total income for 2012 was below taxable value. I didn't pay any tax for 2012 income.


Even if your salary wasn't taxable, your organization would have issued you Form-16. See if you have access to that?
Additionally, you can try to get Form 26AS, which may give you some details. Refer: Filing income tax return: Form 26AS: What is it and how does it help in filing income tax return?

Good Luck!


----------



## jaguar123

jazz25 said:


> I see 1 so far in MyImmiTracker today. Electronics Engineer from China.


Again a slow move. God give them energy:flame:


----------



## jazz25

sunilgovindan said:


> Experts please assist. I got my ACS result positive some time back.
> With regards to education qualification, this is what the result letter says
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXXXX University completed November 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> In the points matrix only bachelor degree is mentioned as 15 points and there is no mention made on masters degree. There is a masters degree by research mentioned which is eligible for 5 points, however mine is not a research degree and falls under regular university PG. What are the points I can claim here ?


You'll get 15 points for masters.


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Guys Any Idea by when can I recieve the Grant
> 
> 1. Visa Lodged 16th Sep 2017
> 2. All Docs uploaded including PCC 21st Sep 2017
> 3. Medical Uploaded 3rd Oct 2017
> 4. Occupation : System Analyst (70 Points)
> 
> Do I need to upload health booklet of my 2yr old son? He has already passed the medical.
> Does I need to submit a Affidavit for him as my son's pic in passport is when he was 1 month old.
> 
> Please help on this.


no need to upload health booklet of child,

no affidavit required until asked specifically by DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Dear experts,
> I have received an email from DIBP seeking more documents (FBI PCC for spouse and me, Release PTE scores, medicals for the family, functional english proof for spouse, Form80 for spouse) from me and 28 days of responding time is given.
> 
> Need your pointers on the following:
> - Are these 28 days, 28 working days or 28 calendar days?
> - US PCC from PCI will take not-previously-known time from now. I have applied a month back through US postal service, the only proof i have right now is the fee receipt from postal service. How do I provide this in 28 days if I dont receive it by then ?
> - We have medical appointment scheduled, The panel clinic will udpate the results directly, correct?
> - Can I now schedule an PTE academic exam for my spouse and let the CO know that the exam is scheduled and ask for some more time to produce the results? Because, the next seat availability is only late November.
> 
> Please help me with your inputs.


-28 calendar days
- upload the fee receipt as proof of applying FBI PCC, DIBP will wait for you to upload the FBI Pcc when you get it
- yes, panel physician will upload the results directly
- yeah, book an appointment for PTE and upload the payment receipt/appointment details


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

I lodged the Visa application and paid fees four days ago. In my immi login, functional English evidence appears for my childrens (aged 6 and 2). Can I ignore it ? Or, what should I do ?


----------



## sultan_azam

darkendzport said:


> Hey guys how would you know which GSM is dealing with your case. I feel unless we get any commencement email we can have an idea. Is that the way it is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


yeah, that is the way - commencement mail or request for information by DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

Legend07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My apologies if this question has already been answered. I am keeping my spouse as a non migrating dependent in the application and wanted to know what docs are to be submitted other than the PCC? I know that DIBP don't ask for Medicals anymore.
> 
> Regards
> L


as far as i know DIBP asks for pcc& medicals of non migrating family members, 

you *may be* required to provide relationship documents 

experts can guide more


----------



## jazz25

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged the Visa application and paid fees four days ago. In my immi login, functional English evidence appears for my childrens (aged 6 and 2). Can I ignore it ? Or, what should I do ?


Yes, you can ignore these. No action needed.


----------



## sultan_azam

sunilgovindan said:


> Experts please assist. I got my ACS result positive some time back.
> With regards to education qualification, this is what the result letter says
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXXXX University completed November 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> In the points matrix only bachelor degree is mentioned as 15 points and there is no mention made on masters degree. There is a masters degree by research mentioned which is eligible for 5 points, however mine is not a research degree and falls under regular university PG. What are the points I can claim here ?


bachelors/masters earn same points - 15

the updated site doesnt reflects this, but when you fill eoi you will get to know this is true


----------



## sultan_azam

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged the Visa application and paid fees four days ago. In my immi login, functional English evidence appears for my childrens (aged 6 and 2). Can I ignore it ? Or, what should I do ?


ignore...


----------



## varununi7

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i know DIBP asks for pcc& medicals of non migrating family members,
> 
> 
> 
> you *may be* required to provide relationship documents
> 
> 
> 
> experts can guide more




I don't think so. I haven't been asked.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

varununi7 said:


> I don't think so. I haven't been asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## satish5b8

I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:

This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....

Please find the timeline in my signature.


----------



## binjoep

varununi7 said:


> I don't think so. I haven't been asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

May I ask which docs did you submit for the non-migrating dependant? Did you have a case officer contact yet?

Regards,
Bineesh


----------



## sultan_azam

varununi7 said:


> I don't think so. I haven't been asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## irahulbishnoi

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.


Congrats Mate


----------



## sultan_azam

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.


congratulations Satish....


----------



## prateekjain1988

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.



Congratulations!


----------



## varununi7

binjoep said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask which docs did you submit for the non-migrating dependant? Did you have a case officer contact yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bineesh




I just provided my form 80 and my wife's form 80. And mentioned all details of our parents, siblings. Mentioned them as non migrating. That's all. Provided no relationship evidence since their passport numbers are mentioned. 

What I don't understand is that the form 80 clearly states that provide details of your family members and people here skip providing details of parents. According to me this is lying on the form. You are basically saying I don't have parents and I was born out of space 

My case has been allocated to Adelaide since I got an immi commencement email : Pls check my timelines.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.



Congrats mate now pray for us


----------



## sultan_azam

varununi7 said:


> I just provided my form 80 and my wife's form 80. And mentioned all details of our parents, siblings. Mentioned them as non migrating. That's all. Provided no relationship evidence since their passport numbers are mentioned.
> 
> What I don't understand is that the form 80 clearly states that provide details of your family members and people here skip providing details of parents. According to me this is lying on the form. You are basically saying I don't have parents and I was born out of space
> 
> My case has been allocated to Adelaide since I got an immi commencement email : Pls check my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


till early 2017, DIBP used to ask pcc/medicals for non-migrating dependents, so it was better not to mention anyone in this field, 

there were few persons who intended to apply for visa of spouse and child later, so they mentioned spouse and child in this field, they were asked for pcc/medicals, but, i think DIBP may have made some changes recently and that may be the case you havent been asked for pcc/medicals of non-migrating dependents.




sharing some old post with you which may increase knowledge/experience

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...146840-non-migrating-dependents-189-visa.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/206593-mother-non-migrating-dependent.html

I am still learning about the process and experts can guide more on this


----------



## irahulbishnoi

varununi7 said:


> I just provided my form 80 and my wife's form 80. And mentioned all details of our parents, siblings. Mentioned them as non migrating. That's all. Provided no relationship evidence since their passport numbers are mentioned.
> 
> What I don't understand is that the form 80 clearly states that provide details of your family members and people here skip providing details of parents. According to me this is lying on the form. You are basically saying I don't have parents and I was born out of space
> 
> My case has been allocated to Adelaide since I got an immi commencement email : Pls check my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When did you got the commencement email?


----------



## varununi7

irahulbishnoi said:


> When did you got the commencement email?




I'm not sure if u can see my timelines? 28/7





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

varununi7 said:


> I'm not sure if u can see my timelines? 28/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


your PTE scores are impressive....


----------



## kaushik_91

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.


Congratulations buddy ... and thanks for your inputs time and again


----------



## JP Mosa

varununi7 said:


> I just provided my form 80 and my wife's form 80. And mentioned all details of our parents, siblings. Mentioned them as non migrating. That's all. Provided no relationship evidence since their passport numbers are mentioned.
> 
> What I don't understand is that the form 80 clearly states that provide details of your family members and people here skip providing details of parents. According to me this is lying on the form. You are basically saying I don't have parents and I was born out of space
> 
> My case has been allocated to Adelaide since I got an immi commencement email : Pls check my timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Difference is in F-80, all details should be written, its a declaration

in Visa application, family unit definition changed or restricted to spouse and kids recently.
therefore, its better not to write others to avoid hassle of dumping unnecessary documents.

Good luck


----------



## varununi7

JP Mosa said:


> Difference is in F-80, all details should be written, its a declaration
> 
> 
> 
> in Visa application, family unit definition changed or restricted to spouse and kids recently.
> 
> therefore, its better not to write others to avoid hassle of dumping unnecessary documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck




I see. Yes then ur right, mention in form 80 but not in the application 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

sultan_azam said:


> your PTE scores are impressive....




Man, getting that score was such a pain. Didn't make any difference through post invite 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

sunilgovindan said:


> Experts please assist. I got my ACS result positive some time back.
> With regards to education qualification, this is what the result letter says
> 
> Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXXXX University completed November 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.
> 
> In the points matrix only bachelor degree is mentioned as 15 points and there is no mention made on masters degree. There is a masters degree by research mentioned which is eligible for 5 points, however mine is not a research degree and falls under regular university PG. What are the points I can claim here ?


If I remember correctly, the drop-down value you select reads "Bachelors or higher". But if not, then select the "Bachelors" as both Bachelors and Masters give you the same amount of points (15).


----------



## KeeDa

binjoep said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> May I ask which docs did you submit for the non-migrating dependant? Did you have a case officer contact yet?
> 
> Regards,
> Bineesh


All docs you submit should be the same minus the medicals and dependent applicant's visa fees.


----------



## Kevin22

What's up with Dibp??? 

Experts what's the cause of such poor form in October??

After having such a great run in September

AFFIRMATION--I am getting my grant on 18th Oct 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

Kevin22 said:


> What's up with Dibp???
> 
> Experts what's the cause of such poor form in October??
> 
> After having such a great run in September
> 
> *AFFIRMATION--I am getting my grant on 18th Oct 2017*


good luck Kevin


----------



## KeeDa

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged the Visa application and paid fees four days ago. In my immi login, functional English evidence appears for my childrens (aged 6 and 2). Can I ignore it ? Or, what should I do ?


Ignore. I wonder how the system comes up with such recommendations. My application had "Custody, Evidence of" for wife :loco:


----------



## ankitgoel10

az1610 said:


> hey congratulations,
> can you tell me how much time did take for your brother in law's PR application for canada?


@az1610
Hi, I observed that your question did not get replied to, hence, my two bits.
My ex-roommate from my Business School told me in Sep that he and his wife had taken IELTS in April-2017 and got a positive ECA Report from WES for both of them by mid-May-2017. Both of above are independent processes because WES does not require IELTS.

They created a profile in Express Entry Pool (similar to EOI) in mid-May after WES and got invited within May. They had 90 days to apply and they did so in 1st week of August. Their PR got approved before 31-Aug and they were asked to submit their Passports for stamping to local Embassy or High Commission.

He told me that since he was travelling international, he has asked for extension of that stamping deadline - and he will submit passports by Oct-end or Nov-mid.

I am responding to you because after listening to the advise from my ex-roommate (whom I always trust for his wisdom and fore-sight), I checked whether I am making the cut-off. I found that I am above the last 3 months cut-off. And since my IELTS is completing 2 years in Feb-2018 and my next birthday is also in Feb-2018, I have now started the Canadian PR process as well to keep a fall-back option.

P.S: Neither do I intend to be the reason for any debate here nor do I intend to create another avalanche of fear psychosis leading to people (who are tired of waiting) starting their canadian process also "just like that". I have always believed that Australia is a better country than Canada for raising a family. Before even starting to put my money in Canada process, I have done 4 weeks of research on Canadian life, school, climate using youtube, google, forums, govt websites and third-party blogs and websites. Canada is really very very brutal cold therefore I have come to a conclusion that the only place suitable for me would be suburbs of Vancouver because it does not snow there at all in Vancouver and the farther suburbs might be cheaper to live than suburbs closer to downtown. After making research, as of today, I am still not convinced whether Canada is better than India for raising a family or not but I am doing it because I do not want to regret later that I did not attempt it when my IELTS was valid. I intend to put an EOI in Nov and, if invited, will sit on my Invitation till 01-Feb-2018 while waiting for AUS PR.

I have also found that CIC accepts only IELTS GT (not Acad) so my and my wife's scorecard are good and valid till Feb-2018.

Special P.S: "JUST LIKE THAT" Although I am not convinced completely about moving to Canada as of today, I found out that Canada has 3 things in abundance that Australia lacks - Oil, Timber and Fresh Water. Since 2000, I have been reading up on how World War III will break out for Food & Drinking Water not due to Oil or Diamonds or Land or EGOs.

Please, no debate, Please. Thank you.


----------



## subbu1981

Kevin22 said:


> What's up with Dibp???
> 
> Experts what's the cause of such poor form in October??
> 
> After having such a great run in September
> 
> AFFIRMATION--I am getting my grant on 18th Oct 2017



Hi Kevin,

Totally agree with you. In the same boat.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## satish5b8

Thank you so much guyz....


----------



## snorkeller32

Hi, I am not an expert but I want to share my thoughts on this.

Many grants were given in September ( plus many CO contacts), meaning DIBP has worked to full throttle in September. In October it is evident that they have given direct grants case on case basis, meaning only to those whose cases are pretty straight forward. They might have a clam October before jumping to full speed again in November to head for a holiday season of mid-December to mid-January. Hopefully we will see a spike of grants in November. Meanwhile October will see a host of direct grants only.

I might be completely wrong as well. But these are the thoughts going through my mind. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## varununi7

snorkeller32 said:


> Hi, I am not an expert but I want to share my thoughts on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Many grants were given in September ( plus many CO contacts), meaning DIBP has worked to full throttle in September. In October it is evident that they have given direct grants case on case basis, meaning only to those whose cases are pretty straight forward. They might have a clam October before jumping to full speed again in November to head for a holiday season of mid-December to mid-January. Hopefully we will see a spike of grants in November. Meanwhile October will see a host of direct grants only.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be completely wrong as well. But these are the thoughts going through my mind. Any thoughts on these?




Interesting views. What is bit unclear is for people who have got commencement emails and no further communication like me, what's the hurdle now in terms of direct grant.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

sultan_azam said:


> -28 calendar days
> - upload the fee receipt as proof of applying FBI PCC, DIBP will wait for you to upload the FBI Pcc when you get it
> - yes, panel physician will upload the results directly
> - yeah, book an appointment for PTE and upload the payment receipt/appointment details


Thank you so much !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts

1. I have mentioned my parents in online Visa form as Non Migrating family Members.

Now in document submission stage for non migrating family members. (PCC for parents is asked if applicable) . Pl advice if it is mandatory.

2. For my spouse de factor partner evidence - Marriage Certificate is enough ? Or I submit other docs( Passport, National Identity) also. 

3. In Birth evidence I have submitted- Passport/National Identity Card/PAN Card/ Driving License. I do not have birth certificate( is it mandatory to give or give declaration) ? 

4. Submitting multiple documents for 1 requirement is a good idea or not ? 

Pl help. Thanks in advance.

RV


----------



## snorkeller32

varununi7 said:


> Interesting views. What is bit unclear is for people who have got commencement emails and no further communication like me, what's the hurdle now in terms of direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think commencement mail will be triggered by CO when he wants to look deeper into the case(evidence) despite having all the documents(evidence) as per the check list with him. He can take an action (either ask for more Info or a issue a direct grant), only after having gone through all the documentation. So CO might trigger a mail to make you aware that they have started looking into your case. Hopefully your grant will come soon.

What is not clear is the case of CO Contacts. We even don't know whether CO has picked up the case or not thought the application says AIP. If not when he will pick up. Whether he only went through the check list or some kind of verification has been done before sending out the mail for missing documentation (esp health assessment). :hurt::hurt:


----------



## varununi7

snorkeller32 said:


> I think commencement mail will be triggered by CO when he wants to look deeper into the case(evidence) despite having all the documents(evidence) as per the check list with him. He can take an action (either ask for more Info or a issue a direct grant), only after having gone through all the documentation. So CO might trigger a mail to make you aware that they have started looking into your case. Hopefully your grant will come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> What is not clear is the case of CO Contacts. We even don't know whether CO has picked up the case or not thought the application says AIP. If not when he will pick up. Whether he only went through the check list or some kind of verification has been done before sending out the mail for missing documentation (esp health assessment). :hurt::hurt:




I think both cases are same. Because CO contact will not happen unless a CO looks deeper in the case. Ideally I think commencement email should be sent to all. Yeah but this is really confusing!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghavan92

Raghavan92 said:


> Hi All,
> I need some help in proceeding with my visa application for 189 category. I created my health declaration application back in April 2017 right after my EOI lodging. Is it ok to use this application itself or should I remove and create a new one freshly. Moreover, I haven't submitted my visa application yet. If I want to do medicals and submit all documents in once, whats the procedure. Basically, I would like to try and get a direct grant
> 1. Lodge/Submit visa application first followed by submitting My Health Declarations
> 2. Or Submit My Health Declarations first and then submit visa application
> 
> My doubt is basically because of this section in the official site
> 
> "Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."



Can someone guide me on this ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 1. I have mentioned my parents in online Visa form as Non Migrating family Members.
> 
> Now in document submission stage for non migrating family members. (PCC for parents is asked if applicable) . Pl advice if it is mandatory.
> 
> 2. For my spouse de factor partner evidence - Marriage Certificate is enough ? Or I submit other docs( Passport, National Identity) also.
> 
> 3. In Birth evidence I have submitted- Passport/National Identity Card/PAN Card/ Driving License. I do not have birth certificate( is it mandatory to give or give declaration) ?
> 
> 4. Submitting multiple documents for 1 requirement is a good idea or not ?
> 
> Pl help. Thanks in advance.
> 
> RV


1. better to remove parents name from "non migrating dependents" list, fill the notification of incorrect answers for this
2. passport is required for spouse
3. do you have matriculation certificate mentioning DOB ?? if yes, provide that
4. debatable


documents for Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 Proof of functional english - letter from college
6 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
7 Form 80( not mandatory, but better if you frontload)
8 Form 1221( not mandatory, but better if you frontload)
9 Photo - passport size( not mandatory, but better if you frontload)
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


----------



## sultan_azam

Raghavan92 said:


> Originally Posted by Raghavan92 View Post
> Hi All,
> I need some help in proceeding with my visa application for 189 category. I created my health declaration application back in April 2017 right after my EOI lodging. Is it ok to use this application itself or should I remove and create a new one freshly. Moreover, I haven't submitted my visa application yet. If I want to do medicals and submit all documents in once, whats the procedure. Basically, I would like to try and get a direct grant
> 1. Lodge/Submit visa application first followed by submitting My Health Declarations
> 2. Or Submit My Health Declarations first and then submit visa application
> 
> My doubt is basically because of this section in the official site
> 
> "Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."
> 
> Can someone guide me on this ?


IMO, it is better to apply for visa first, immediately followed by generating HAP ID and doing medicals for all applicants

experts can guide more


----------



## amigos

varununi7 said:


> I think both cases are same. Because CO contact will not happen unless a CO looks deeper in the case. Ideally I think commencement email should be sent to all. Yeah but this is really confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I lodged since May but still completely silence. Even some people from March, April.

Really dont know what happen with such cases?

For applications got CO contacts or immi email, at least they know some movement on theirs.

Lose hope totally,


----------



## varununi7

amigos said:


> I lodged since May but still completely silence. Even some people from March, April.
> 
> 
> 
> Really dont know what happen with such cases?
> 
> 
> 
> For applications got CO contacts or immi email, at least they know some movement on theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose hope totally,



Prayers sent!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

90.ajoshi said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Always feels good to see a post about the “Golden email..” I think you have endured a lot and you deserved this!
> Hearty congrats on your grant and wish you a good luck!
> 
> May all waiting for a grant, just like me, get their golden email soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.. your day will come soon


----------



## sumitgupta22

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.


Congratulations..


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

I need an important advice. My family name has been written as initials in some experience certificates and degree certificate, instead of writing full family name. I already have affidavits ready with me. Can I mention this in Form 80 and Form 1221. If not, in which section and what document type can I choose while attaching affidavit.

Someone who had experience please respond.


----------



## jithooos

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need an important advice. My family name has been written as initials in some experience certificates and degree certificate, instead of writing full family name. I already have affidavits ready with me. Can I mention this in Form 80 and Form 1221. If not, in which section and what document type can I choose while attaching affidavit.
> 
> Someone who had experience please respond.




Yes, please mention in both the form and attach affidavit to your immi account. It should be fine. Cheers !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Form 80 Query and Health Declaration form before VISA application lodging*

Hi Experts,



Please help me with two queries:

*Query 1.*
*My Health declaration form:* I planned to get done with my medical before applying for VISA. Last date of applying my VISA is 5th November. As part of process, i have submitted my application of My Health declaration, and now department team will get back to me with decision if health examination is required or not. 
*Any idea how many days does it take for them to reply that health examination is required?* Because only after they reply back I can book appointment with Panel and then only my HAP ID will be generated which I can fill in my VISA application form.

*As I have nearly 3 weeks left to apply my VISA application, please suggest, what should i do here. 
*
Should I wait for Health Examination team or *remove my application for health examination and submit my VISA application without HAP ID for now.* Later when they ask for Medical, then I can re-fill the health examination form.

*2nd Query:*
*In Form 80, *address history of last 10 years, question.It has only 5 rows, but I stayed at nearly 10 addresses (including India and overseas). Where to fill those extra lines. Can I use Part T as additional information for extra rows.


----------



## andreyx108b

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me with two queries:
> 
> *Query 1.*
> *My Health declaration form:* I planned to get done with my medical before applying for VISA. Last date of applying my VISA is 5th November. As part of process, i have submitted my application of My Health declaration, and now department team will get back to me with decision if health examination is required or not.
> *Any idea how many days does it take for them to reply that health examination is required?* Because only after they reply back I can book appointment with Panel and then only my HAP ID will be generated which I can fill in my VISA application form.
> 
> *As I have nearly 3 weeks left to apply my VISA application, please suggest, what should i do here.
> *
> Should I wait for Health Examination team or *remove my application for health examination and submit my VISA application without HAP ID for now.* Later when they ask for Medical, then I can re-fill the health examination form.
> 
> *2nd Query:*
> *In Form 80, *address history of last 10 years, question.It has only 5 rows, but I stayed at nearly 10 addresses (including India and overseas). Where to fill those extra lines. Can I use Part T as additional information for extra rows.




1. how can the exempt you from medicals? Why is this? 

2. part T or add word document with same columns 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

varununi7 said:


> Prayers sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I need it too ray:


----------



## Expat_vinay

andreyx108b said:


> 1. how can the exempt you from medicals? Why is this?
> 
> 2. part T or add word document with same columns
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, I am not asking any exemption from medical. Let me rephrase.

Option 1: I can either go for medical before submitting my VISA application
Or
Option 2: I submit my application now, and later Case Officer asks me to submit medical report, then I go for medical certificate and submit it.

I opted for first option, but as my last date of applying VISA is approaching, so I thought of now moving to Option 2. 
So is it okay to remove my application for health exam for now and go with option 2 stated above or should I wait for another week.


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> No, I am not asking any exemption from medical. Let me rephrase.
> 
> Option 1: I can either go for medical before submitting my VISA application
> Or
> Option 2: I submit my application now, and later Case Officer asks me to submit medical report, then I go for medical certificate and submit it.
> 
> I opted for first option, but as my last date of applying VISA is approaching, so I thought of now moving to Option 2.
> So is it okay to remove my application for health exam for now and go with option 2 stated above or should I wait for another week.


IMO, it will be better to go with option 2, apply visa, generate HAP ID and get through visa health check, dont wait for CO to ping you for medicals

experts can guide better


----------



## dillipreddy

Hi ,

In form 80, about travel to other countries i have traveled to 10 countries in last 10 years , but have only 5 rows available, where should i mention other travel details. 

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

Expat_vinay said:


> No, I am not asking any exemption from medical. Let me rephrase.
> 
> 
> 
> Option 1: I can either go for medical before submitting my VISA application
> 
> Or
> 
> Option 2: I submit my application now, and later Case Officer asks me to submit medical report, then I go for medical certificate and submit it.
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for first option, but as my last date of applying VISA is approaching, so I thought of now moving to Option 2.
> 
> So is it okay to remove my application for health exam for now and go with option 2 stated above or should I wait for another week.




It is not, if they ask, they will ask - it is required step. I always suggest to do it prior as otherwise, you are not submitting complete application and causing CO to contact, which in turn may delay the grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> In form 80, about travel to other countries i have traveled to 10 countries in last 10 years , but have only 5 rows available, where should i mention other travel details.
> 
> Thank you


mention the surplus details in PART T- Additional Information


----------



## JP Mosa

dillipreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> In form 80, about travel to other countries i have traveled to 10 countries in last 10 years , but have only 5 rows available, where should i mention other travel details.
> 
> Thank you




Use as many additional Part-T as you want.


----------



## varununi7

Nmonga32 said:


> I need it too ray:




Prayers sent!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

andreyx108b said:


> It is not, if they ask, they will ask - it is required step. I always suggest to do it prior as otherwise, you are not submitting complete application and causing CO to contact, which in turn may delay the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. But how long will Medical team take to reply back, "yes Medical health exam is required". *How long this whole process of generating HAP ID will take.*
*I submitted my health declaration form on 8th October, 2017. Awaiting reply from Team.*

My last date of applying VISA is 5th November.


----------



## jithooos

Expat_vinay said:


> Thanks. But how long will Medical team take to reply back, "yes Medical health exam is required". *How long this whole process of generating HAP ID will take.*
> 
> *I submitted my health declaration form on 8th October, 2017. Awaiting reply from Team.*
> 
> 
> 
> My last date of applying VISA is 5th November.




They won’t contact you back with regards to my health declaration. You will be able to generate your request print out where your HAP ID will be mentioned. Use that to schedule your appointment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Expat_vinay said:


> Thanks. But how long will Medical team take to reply back, "yes Medical health exam is required". *How long this whole process of generating HAP ID will take.*
> *I submitted my health declaration form on 8th October, 2017. Awaiting reply from Team.*
> 
> My last date of applying VISA is 5th November.


When you lodge the application (pay the visa fees), immediately you get the option to generate HAP ID for all the applicants. Please do that. There is no "Yes, medical exam is required" situation here.

All everyone is telling you is that you should lodge the application and do the medicals immediately (within a week or so) so that when the CO looks at your application around 15 days or so after you have lodged, they have all the info they need should they be inclined to give you a direct grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

Expat_vinay said:


> Thanks. But how long will Medical team take to reply back, "yes Medical health exam is required". *How long this whole process of generating HAP ID will take.*
> 
> *I submitted my health declaration form on 8th October, 2017. Awaiting reply from Team.*
> 
> 
> 
> My last date of applying VISA is 5th November.




After attending the clinic, it would take 3-7 days on average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*PCC Query*

Hi Experts,

A query Regarding PCC:

My permanent address is in Karnal but I stay in Gurgaon for job.

So for PCC, can I get it done from Gurgaon Police station or do I need to go to Passport office Kendra Only. Below link is for PCC in Gurgaon. Will it work.


Gurugram Police : Services : Police Clearance Certificate

Note: My passport is issued from Chandigarh Office.


Best Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## preet123

Dear All 

I lodged visa on 1 st oct and medical done on 6th. I choosen my mother as non migrating , what docs do I need to show for her even she is not having passport yet

regards
Preet


----------



## erpardeep

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> A query Regarding PCC:
> 
> My permanent address is in Karnal but I stay in Gurgaon for job.
> 
> So for PCC, can I get it done from Gurgaon Police station or do I need to go to Passport office Kendra Only. Below link is for PCC in Gurgaon. Will it work.
> 
> 
> Gurugram Police : Services : Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Note: My passport is issued from Chandigarh Office.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


Well, I am not expert in this, but you would need PCC from PSK for your current addeess.


----------



## HS2MS

Hi,

i got co contact on 3rd oct..some attested doc was required..i gave it on same day..and pressed IP button.
going by posts in forum...i am really disheartened to read that if Co contact happens for some doc..it is uncertain about grant mail or next Co contac..


Can you please let me know general trends


----------



## dreamlandoz

aks80 said:


> As per DIBP website, I believe you have to use Form 956a. You would have appointed them by using Form 956. Please check.
> 
> My advice, without knowing your situation, is to be certain about this. Are you not happy with their service? What stage of the process are you at? EOI? Lodged? CO contact?


Thanks we are at the CO contact phase. It is 20 days since CO has requested an information. Which we have already provided to the agent but they haven't still submitted. Don't know the cause of not answering but we have been requesting them from 2 weeks to provide the details requested but all the consultants in the agency seems to be very busy. So just wanted to know the alternative. Also in a fear if they don't answer in 28 days what the outcome will be.


----------



## prateekjain1988

HS2MS said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got co contact on 3rd oct..some attested doc was required..i gave it on same day..and pressed IP button.
> going by posts in forum...i am really disheartened to read that if Co contact happens for some doc..it is uncertain about grant mail or next Co contac..
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know general trends


What you have mentioned is quite correct. Their is no certainty when the grant will arrive or when there will be a next CO contact. People here are waiting since Mar after their CO contact.

Keep your fingers crossed and hope for best.


----------



## BillyJoe101

HS2MS said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got co contact on 3rd oct..some attested doc was required..i gave it on same day..and pressed IP button.
> going by posts in forum...i am really disheartened to read that if Co contact happens for some doc..it is uncertain about grant mail or next Co contac..
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know general trends



Sadly my man, it seems CO contact is a long long wait. i too am in the same boat 

Haven't seen anyone on here that got CO contact from Aug have a reply. Im extremely gutted, but hey thats life


----------



## preet123

Dear All,

I wrongly put m mother and sister as non migrating dependent can any one guide in this regards as in attachment page I am getting information to attach doc,

Regards
Preet


----------



## shekharsince1986

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> A query Regarding PCC:
> 
> My permanent address is in Karnal but I stay in Gurgaon for job.
> 
> So for PCC, can I get it done from Gurgaon Police station or do I need to go to Passport office Kendra Only. Below link is for PCC in Gurgaon. Will it work.
> 
> 
> Gurugram Police : Services : Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Note: My passport is issued from Chandigarh Office.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


Initiate your PCC from PSK site. Your PCC will happen at the address mentioned on your passport. Your current address doesn't matter and you might have no proof for that either.
Same was my case, RPO Chandigarh, home town Ambala and currently staying in Gurgaon.

Good luck.

The best is yet to come.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

preet123 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I lodged visa on 1 st oct and medical done on 6th. I choosen my mother as non migrating , what docs do I need to show for her even she is not having passport yet
> 
> regards
> Preet


Nothing. She is not a dependent family member according to DIBP amd is not migrating either.



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

ankitgoel10 said:


> @az1610
> Hi, I observed that your question did not get replied to, hence, my two bits.
> My ex-roommate from my Business School told me in Sep that he and his wife had taken IELTS in April-2017 and got a positive ECA Report from WES for both of them by mid-May-2017. Both of above are independent processes because WES does not require IELTS.
> 
> They created a profile in Express Entry Pool (similar to EOI) in mid-May after WES and got invited within May. They had 90 days to apply and they did so in 1st week of August. Their PR got approved before 31-Aug and they were asked to submit their Passports for stamping to local Embassy or High Commission.
> 
> He told me that since he was travelling international, he has asked for extension of that stamping deadline - and he will submit passports by Oct-end or Nov-mid.
> 
> I am responding to you because after listening to the advise from my ex-roommate (whom I always trust for his wisdom and fore-sight), I checked whether I am making the cut-off. I found that I am above the last 3 months cut-off. And since my IELTS is completing 2 years in Feb-2018 and my next birthday is also in Feb-2018, I have now started the Canadian PR process as well to keep a fall-back option.
> 
> P.S: Neither do I intend to be the reason for any debate here nor do I intend to create another avalanche of fear psychosis leading to people (who are tired of waiting) starting their canadian process also "just like that". I have always believed that Australia is a better country than Canada for raising a family. Before even starting to put my money in Canada process, I have done 4 weeks of research on Canadian life, school, climate using youtube, google, forums, govt websites and third-party blogs and websites. Canada is really very very brutal cold therefore I have come to a conclusion that the only place suitable for me would be suburbs of Vancouver because it does not snow there at all in Vancouver and the farther suburbs might be cheaper to live than suburbs closer to downtown. After making research, as of today, I am still not convinced whether Canada is better than India for raising a family or not but I am doing it because I do not want to regret later that I did not attempt it when my IELTS was valid. I intend to put an EOI in Nov and, if invited, will sit on my Invitation till 01-Feb-2018 while waiting for AUS PR.
> 
> I have also found that CIC accepts only IELTS GT (not Acad) so my and my wife's scorecard are good and valid till Feb-2018.
> 
> Special P.S: "JUST LIKE THAT" Although I am not convinced completely about moving to Canada as of today, I found out that Canada has 3 things in abundance that Australia lacks - Oil, Timber and Fresh Water. Since 2000, I have been reading up on how World War III will break out for Food & Drinking Water not due to Oil or Diamonds or Land or EGOs.
> 
> Please, no debate, Please. Thank you.


thank you sir for taking out time and writing this for me

well i was planning to apply for canadian pr not because i am tired of waiting, actually my mom and 2 brothers are there..infact i may end up in a canadian school for further studies in jan

at times i wonder why did i apply for australia in the first place
anyways thanks for your inputs


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> A query Regarding PCC:
> 
> My permanent address is in Karnal but I stay in Gurgaon for job.
> 
> So for PCC, can I get it done from Gurgaon Police station or do I need to go to Passport office Kendra Only. Below link is for PCC in Gurgaon. Will it work.
> 
> 
> Gurugram Police : Services : Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Note: My passport is issued from Chandigarh Office.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


for Indian applicants DIBP seeks PCC issued by PSK nearest to your residence


----------



## sraja

I submitted EOI on 10th Aug 2016 with 60 points for 261313. And my DOE got updated to 65 points on 1st sep 2017. I'm not sure whether i will be getting my invite before Aug 2018. SO could you plz let me whether my EOI will be expired after Aug 2018 ?? or it will be expired after 1st sep 2019 ??
Could someone help me on this and provide some suggestion to proceed as my 457 Visa is about to expire by 12th April 2018..


----------



## preet123

Dear All,

I wrongly put m mother and sister as non migrating dependent can any one guide in this regards as in attachment page I am getting information to attach doc,

Regards
Preet


----------



## andreyx108b

preet123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I wrongly put m mother and sister as non migrating dependent can any one guide in this regards as in attachment page I am getting information to attach doc,
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Dont upload anything for them, notify DIBP of incorrect input through update us link in MyImmi Account.


----------



## preet123

andreyx108b said:


> Dont upload anything for them, notify DIBP of incorrect input through update us link in MyImmi Account.



Thanks


----------



## Kevin22

Let's hope, there would be shower of grants in the 2nd half of October 2017!!!!!!!


----------



## mateen.haidar

*189 Application In Progress since Feb 2017*

Hello,

I submitted my SI 189 visa on 06 Jan 2017. The CO requested for further documents, and I provided the same in one go on 23 Feb 2017, after which my application status changed to "Assessment in progress". Since then, I have not received any correspondence/update from them.

I did send them a soft email, requesting for an update, however I did not get any reply on that either, which was expected.

I am not panicking, and have the trust that they are doing their job. However, I just want to ensure that I am taking all the steps to ensure my application gets processed sooner.

I have heard that few people got their grant soon after they spoke to the immigration office (although they were provided the same standard answer about the timeline etc.). I wanted to know if any such number exists. I called VFS Global, and they said that they cannot help with application submitted online.

Any word of advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

- Mateen


----------



## BillyJoe101

Someone fill me with some hope.

has anyone had CO contact and received a grant within 2 months of it??


----------



## sultan_azam

BillyJoe101 said:


> Someone fill me with some hope.
> 
> has anyone had CO contact and received a grant within 2 months of it??


there are many such cases if you refer myimmitracker


----------



## dildhundtahai

Hi Seniors,

I need some suggestion/idea. I do not know if it is correct thread. I beg your pardon. 

I have already submitted visa 189 on 10th Spetember, 2017. 

Can anyone please let me know when it is expected that CO will contact me.

Regards.


Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres

Guys.. i got my grant today.. here is my timeline..

Points : 70 developer programmer
Invitation received : 1st week of sep 2017
No CO contact.. 
Grant received today..

Thanks for each and everyone who helped me in this forum with their expert advise.. without you guys, i wouldn't have achieved my dream easily.. dont give up..hope everyone of you get the grant sooner rather later..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

dildhundtahai said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need some suggestion/idea. I do not know if it is correct thread. I beg your pardon.
> 
> I have already submitted visa 189 on 10th Spetember, 2017.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know when it is expected that CO will contact me.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk




Current trend is approx 1 month from the date of lodgement. But if you have front loaded all docs you might never get a co contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rockycres said:


> Guys.. i got my grant today.. here is my timeline..
> 
> Points : 70 developer programmer
> Invitation received : 1st week of sep 2017
> No CO contact..
> Grant received today..
> 
> Thanks for each and everyone who helped me in this forum with their expert advise.. without you guys, i wouldn't have achieved my dream easily.. dont give up..hope everyone of you get the grant sooner rather later..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


congratulations buddy... good luck


----------



## jithooos

rockycres said:


> Guys.. i got my grant today.. here is my timeline..
> 
> Points : 70 developer programmer
> Invitation received : 1st week of sep 2017
> No CO contact..
> Grant received today..
> 
> Thanks for each and everyone who helped me in this forum with their expert advise.. without you guys, i wouldn't have achieved my dream easily.. dont give up..hope everyone of you get the grant sooner rather later..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Congrats and all the very best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

rockycres said:


> Guys.. i got my grant today.. here is my timeline..
> 
> Points : 70 developer programmer
> Invitation received : 1st week of sep 2017
> No CO contact..
> Grant received today..
> 
> Thanks for each and everyone who helped me in this forum with their expert advise.. without you guys, i wouldn't have achieved my dream easily.. dont give up..hope everyone of you get the grant sooner rather later..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## ravinder.529

Does any person have custodial or quardianship rights to this child ?

HI, I am confuse in this questions while lodging the VISA for my child. My wife also migrating with me as a depended.
Should I select 'yes' and mention detail as my wife also a quardian of our child.
or should I just select NO.

Pl suggest


----------



## sumitgupta22

ravinder.529 said:


> Does any person have custodial or quardianship rights to this child ?
> 
> HI, I am confuse in this questions while lodging the VISA for my child. My wife also migrating with me as a depended.
> Should I select 'yes' and mention detail as my wife also a quardian of our child.
> or should I just select NO.
> 
> Pl suggest


I selected NO.


----------



## rathishv

Just to help with the statistics :

I was having 65 points for 233215 - Transport Engineer
Lodged EOI for 189 on 22nd September and got invited on October 4th.
Lodged EOI for 190 Queensland (70 pts) on 22nd September and got invited on October 9th.


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts.

I have added my parents as non migrating family member and now in document list PCC is recommended. I have been advised at this forum to get them delisted. 

MY CO is not assigned till now. What reason will be given for this change? And will there be any adverse implication of this ?

Thanks RV


----------



## rpalni

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you that today I got grants for my daughter, wife and myself.
> 
> I started as novice and learnt everything from this forum. I submitted my application myself with the help of all the knowledge that I acquired from here. I am deeply indebted to all of you guys.
> 
> My journey started last year around this time only when first thought of immigration came to my mind (job frustration/internal politics). I started preparing for PTE-A randomly, and it took me about 2 months to understand the format and all. I appeared for PTE-A in Dec'2016 and got desired (65+) results. I was very happy that now I will get the PR since I had 65 points. I submitted the application and soon came to know that there is a waiting for about 30 days for 2613. I turned 33 in Jan and missed the PR invitation by few days.
> 
> Then, I started waiting for state nomination (NSW), many people got in Feb/March with 60+5 points but not me. Meanwhile, appeared for PTE again (Target 79+) and missed by 2 point in Writing... then one more time missed Writing by 1 point.. devastated.. ..
> 
> I was to get 5 points in November 2017 (for exp) but realized that it will be too late with 65 points and DOE as 1.11.2017. So, appeared for PTE once again and got 80+ in all in July last week (thank God.. I was more happy that day than today)... got invite on 9thAugust.
> 
> Once again thanks to this forum, I took my time to ensure that my application is front loaded with all the documents. .. submitted the Visa application on 4th Sept 2017 and uploaded all docs by 8th Sept 2017. Then started following immitracker (thanks Andrey) daily ..
> 
> Last night, went to Airport to see off my brother-in-law, who got his Canadian PR, and a thought came to my mind that I may get PR before he reaches Canada. checked mobile in morning at about 8:30 but nothing was there... slept again.. Came to office opened gmail and .. here were the golden e-mails which came at 7:15.. I think I was in deep sleep that I didn't see those mails in the morning.. immediately informed wife and brother-in-law who was at London airport waiting for his connecting flight.
> 
> It was a long journey for me (atleast until invite).. Finally, I have it in my hand...
> 
> Thanks once again for all the guidance, support and motivation.
> 
> All the best to all the folks who are waiting for their grant. sooner or later it has to come.
> 
> -Sumit
> 
> Anzsco - 261313 (70 points)
> Invite - 9 - August - 2017
> Visa Application - 4- September- 2017
> Grant - 9 - Oct - 2017
> IED - 11 - August - 2018 (one year from PCC)


Congrats Sumit. Your advice helped me a lot for clearing our PTE Exam. Best of luck.


----------



## sonamt

Dear all, 

Kindly share if you have encountered similar experience while applying Australian NPC. I applied yesterday and it was almost 8pm aest time. Today morning at my location time 3am (which is 8am Canberra time) I received a mail notifying that my check is completed! So there is hardly 5 minutes of working hour to process and the the certificate got approved! I am worried it could be spam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks mate.. your day will come soon


Hi Sumit, Just want to check with you if you also received the IMMI Assessment Commence Email. I also lodged my 189 on 5th Sept and got an email for commecment on 9thOct, the very day you were lucky.

Thanks, Sumit Malhotra


----------



## skm4au

ANZSCO : 233411
EA + Outcome : 1st June 2017
PTE Jul'17: 65+
EOI : Jul'17 (70 points)
ITA: 26th July, 2017
Visa Fee: Sept 5th, 2017
Immi Assessment Commence Email : 9th Oct 2017
Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ArGo

rockycres said:


> Guys.. i got my grant today.. here is my timeline..
> 
> Points : 70 developer programmer
> Invitation received : 1st week of sep 2017
> No CO contact..
> Grant received today..
> 
> Thanks for each and everyone who helped me in this forum with their expert advise.. without you guys, i wouldn't have achieved my dream easily.. dont give up..hope everyone of you get the grant sooner rather later..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

I lodged my application on 17th September 2017.

How long does it take to get CO assigned? I read somewhere that a CO is assigned usually at the end of 3 weeks. Should I be expecting a CO contact soon?


----------



## peRFect19

*Form 80 Query*

Guys,

A question regarding education details in Form80. The guidelines for filling the form clearly state that we should not be using any abbreviations. However, I am not able to enter my complete college/university name due to this character limit.

Any advice on how to tackle this?


----------



## candidash

peRFect19 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A question regarding education details in Form80. The guidelines for filling the form clearly state that we should not be using any abbreviations. However, I am not able to enter my complete college/university name due to this character limit.
> 
> Any advice on how to tackle this?


What's the name? People will be able to advise better. Still, my suggestion would be to abbreviate the most common word e.g. University to Uni or Univ

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

candidash said:


> What's the name? People will be able to advise better. Still, my suggestion would be to abbreviate the most common word e.g. University to Uni or Univ
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


International Institute of Information Technology. Funnily, there is no space for the last letter "Y"


----------



## umashanker

Dear all
Today I submitted visa application.
There is colum called attach documents for primary applicants 
And my wife, daughter and my mother name. I had mention my mother as a non migrating member of family. But there is attach documents like pcc, health and travel documents.
Is it necessary to attach all those documents?
Next i did not claim Australian education and Australia experience but there is list for that also.
Next my Daughter legal custody documents is also there.
I am confused what is this and is all necessary to provide?


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts.

I have added my parents as non migrating family member and now in document list PCC is recommended. I have been advised at this forum to get them delisted. 

MY CO is not assigned till now. What reason will be given for this change? And will there be any adverse implication of this ?

Thanks RV


----------



## voodoo

umashanker said:


> Dear all
> Today I submitted visa application.
> There is colum called attach documents for primary applicants
> And my wife, daughter and my mother name. I had mention my mother as a non migrating member of family. But there is attach documents like pcc, health and travel documents.
> Is it necessary to attach all those documents?
> Next i did not claim Australian education and Australia experience but there is list for that also.
> Next my Daughter legal custody documents is also there.
> I am confused what is this and is all necessary to provide?


1) For any non-migrating member, you must attached PCC and medicals. But Family unit does not consist of parents! you should remove it. Initiate a form for change.
2) Ignore the australian folders
3) Attach birth certificate containing your name as her father. If she is adopted then the legal document for adoption showing you as the legal custodian.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

dildhundtahai said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I need some suggestion/idea. I do not know if it is correct thread. I beg your pardon.
> 
> I have already submitted visa 189 on 10th Spetember, 2017.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know when it is expected that CO will contact me.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-P585Y using Tapatalk




The general trend right now is that the CO contact happens approx. a month from submitting the application. If you have provided everything with your application, you may even get a direct grant! Best to hope for that instead of a CO contact. 
All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90.ajoshi

rockycres said:


> Guys.. i got my grant today.. here is my timeline..
> 
> Points : 70 developer programmer
> Invitation received : 1st week of sep 2017
> No CO contact..
> Grant received today..
> 
> Thanks for each and everyone who helped me in this forum with their expert advise.. without you guys, i wouldn't have achieved my dream easily.. dont give up..hope everyone of you get the grant sooner rather later..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Congrats! And good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

*Pcc*



Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> A query Regarding PCC:
> 
> My permanent address is in Karnal but I stay in Gurgaon for job.
> 
> So for PCC, can I get it done from Gurgaon Police station or do I need to go to Passport office Kendra Only. Below link is for PCC in Gurgaon. Will it work.
> 
> 
> Gurugram Police : Services : Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Note: My passport is issued from Chandigarh Office.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


PCC is issued from the same Passport office where you have got your Passport.


----------



## candidash

peRFect19 said:


> International Institute of Information Technology. Funnily, there is no space for the last letter "Y"


Use "INST." for Institute, that's quite commonly used. INTERNATIONAL INST. OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*VISA application doubt*

Hi Experts,

Please help!!!

There is section in the form, where it is asking for Residential address and postal address.

My permanent address is in City Karnal (all my passport, aadhar, voter id card shows that address) whereas I do my job in Gurgaon, where I stayed in a rented apartment (I have rent agreement as proof for this address). 

If I fill residential address as Karnal address, wont Case Officer ask for then How I do my job in Different city, i.e. Gurgaon?

So please help with below questions:

Question1:
What to fill in Residential address? Gurgaon Address or Karnal Address?
Question2: 
Which address should I get PCC verified?

EOI Accepted: 6th September:


Best Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sharma.inoo15

shariq123 said:


> I lodged my application on 17th September 2017.
> 
> How long does it take to get CO assigned? I read somewhere that a CO is assigned usually at the end of 3 weeks. Should I be expecting a CO contact soon?



I too Apply on 16th Sep. But still no information.
Not sure what is the current trend (average time) to get grant with all docs front uploaded.


----------



## aks80

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> There is section in the form, where it is asking for Residential address and postal address.
> 
> My permanent address is in City Karnal (all my passport, aadhar, voter id card shows that address) whereas I do my job in Gurgaon, where I stayed in a rented apartment (I have rent agreement as proof for this address).
> 
> If I fill residential address as Karnal address, wont Case Officer ask for then How I do my job in Different city, i.e. Gurgaon?
> 
> So please help with below questions:
> 
> Question1:
> What to fill in Residential address? Gurgaon Address or Karnal Address?
> Question2:
> Which address should I get PCC verified?
> 
> EOI Accepted: 6th September:
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay


Residential address is wherever you are staying currently.

PCC is at a country level, not at state or district level. You only have to go the nearest PSK and get a PCC issued. Your address is not mentioned in the PCC either.


----------



## Shankappu1986

Hi Friends

Could someone please let me know if ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER role available for 189 / 190 Visa Subclass in the recently updated list of SOL??


----------



## umashanker

Next questions about health evidence
I lodge visa today and the list of attach documents shows evidence of health, i had already given my HAP Id in application form . Again in attach list what documents should i attach?


----------



## umashanker

Another query 
How long can i attach documents,till CO ALLOCATION OR TILL COMMINCEMNT LETTER


----------



## Rawatvineet

If you are staying at your current address for less than 1 year, avoide applying from this address, as it will prolong your process of getting PCC because of short stay. Apply it from your permanent address.


----------



## Sudeepisin

Visa application lodged on 27 Sep 2017. Hoping for grant by end of this month based on current processing timelines

ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
ITA : 20-Sep-17
189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points) 
(Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


----------



## prateekjain1988

umashanker said:


> Next questions about health evidence
> I lodge visa today and the list of attach documents shows evidence of health, i had already given my HAP Id in application form . Again in attach list what documents should i attach?


You can attach the receipt you paid at the hospital. Another option is Medical Information Sheet.


----------



## shekharsince1986

aks80 said:


> Residential address is wherever you are staying currently.
> 
> PCC is at a country level, not at state or district level. You only have to go the nearest PSK and get a PCC issued. Your address is not mentioned in the PCC either.


Absolutely right 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Sudeepisin said:


> Visa application lodged on 27 Sep 2017. Hoping for grant by end of this month based on current processing timelines
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


Not sure How do you say "Based on current processing Timelines"
As the processing time is 7 months (Correct me If I am wrong).

Nevertheless I hope you get it as I hope for myself too (Lodged on 16th Sep).


----------



## Sudeepisin

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Not sure How do you say "Based on current processing Timelines"
> As the processing time is 7 months (Correct me If I am wrong).
> 
> Nevertheless I hope you get it as I hope for myself too (Lodged on 16th Sep).


What I meant is that there are folks getting direct grant or CO contact at around 1 month after paying the visa fee and lodging the visa in the ImmiAccount. I observed this trend in the ImmiTracker too.

All the best to you ! :thumb:


----------



## KeeDa

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> I have added my parents as non migrating family member and now in document list PCC is recommended. I have been advised at this forum to get them delisted.
> 
> MY CO is not assigned till now. What reason will be given for this change? And will there be any adverse implication of this ?
> 
> Thanks RV


Say that you were not aware that parents, by definition, are not your dependents.
No adverse implication due to this.


----------



## KeeDa

umashanker said:


> Dear all
> Today I submitted visa application.
> There is colum called attach documents for primary applicants
> And my wife, daughter and my mother name. I had mention my mother as a non migrating member of family. But there is attach documents like pcc, health and travel documents.
> Is it necessary to attach all those documents?
> Next i did not claim Australian education and Australia experience but there is list for that also.
> Next my Daughter legal custody documents is also there.
> I am confused what is this and is all necessary to provide?


Nothing to attach for your parents because you should remove them from your application. See my previous reply (#17819).

As for your daughter: Is she adopted or from a previous relationship? If not, then ignore this recommendation.


----------



## KeeDa

ravinder.529 said:


> Does any person have custodial or quardianship rights to this child ?
> 
> HI, I am confuse in this questions while lodging the VISA for my child. My wife also migrating with me as a depended.
> Should I select 'yes' and mention detail as my wife also a quardian of our child.
> or should I just select NO.
> 
> Pl suggest


Answer NO to this.

This question should really read as "Does any *other* person ..." (other meaning someone who is not part of your visa application). This question is of significance to those who are migrating with a step child or a child from a previous relationship and so the child's other parent (your ex or your partners ex) therefore have shared parental responsibility.


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

rohit_99129 said:


> I have been asking the same thing in the previous 2016 thread, but guess my message is getting lost in so many others.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working.
> 
> Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?




Yes, from the commonly asked question within Immigration website you can find the email to report such issues.

Try to clear history in browser.
Use different browser
Try to upload from different system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manu Thakur

Got my grant today. Lodgement Date :7th Sep 2017. Thanks to expat for constant guidance and support.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Guys,

What does it mean by the section "GSM Allocation Date" in the following DIBP website?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Priority Group 4 date has been updated from 31st July to 27th August for 89 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream today in this link.

Does it have any relevance for my subClass 189, Group 2613, 70 points application which I lodged on 9th Aug.

I have not been contacted by CO until now.

Thanks.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Manu Thakur said:


> Got my grant today. Lodgement Date :7th Sep 2017. Thanks to expat for constant guidance and support.



Lucky you mate. Was it a direct grant? Could you share your timeline and code too please? Are you in India or Aus?

I lodged my visa on 9th Aug, not contact from CO yet.

Cheers


----------



## wjd322wo

gaps.jaini said:


> Lucky you mate. Was it a direct grant? Could you share your timeline and code too please? Are you in India or Aus?
> 
> I lodged my visa on 9th Aug, not contact from CO yet.
> 
> Cheers


It took him 34 days to receive grant. I see a lot of people who got direct grant took them about 5 weeks. Maybe if you are lucky enough, you may receive sometime in this year or next week


----------



## irahulbishnoi

Expat_vinay said:


> No, I am not asking any exemption from medical. Let me rephrase.
> 
> Option 1: I can either go for medical before submitting my VISA application
> Or
> Option 2: I submit my application now, and later Case Officer asks me to submit medical report, then I go for medical certificate and submit it.
> 
> I opted for first option, but as my last date of applying VISA is approaching, so I thought of now moving to Option 2.
> So is it okay to remove my application for health exam for now and go with option 2 stated above or should I wait for another week.


You can lodge your application anytime & do your medical maybe a week after lodging if your last date of application approaching. If CO contacted you for medicals it will be a delay. Even if you lodge today most probably any CO won't pick your case at least 3 weeks from now so you have a good time to complete your medicals or may be any other document you are waiting for.


----------



## irahulbishnoi

HS2MS said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got co contact on 3rd oct..some attested doc was required..i gave it on same day..and pressed IP button.
> going by posts in forum...i am really disheartened to read that if Co contact happens for some doc..it is uncertain about grant mail or next Co contac..
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know general trends


looking at the current trends people who are getting visa right now are either direct grant or applicants waiting from mar-apr-may. I guess our cases will be picked up again in 1 or 2 month's time.


----------



## anokhigor

Congratulations!! Did you try to contact CO in your process?


----------



## anokhigor

Hi All, 

Visa applied – 189
Got invite on - 9th August 
Co contacted – 6th Sept 
Information provided – 20th Sept
Waiting for Grant. 

Anyone tried to contact CO by phone or email whoever got grant or waiting for Grant?

Is it good idea to call them for follow-up? 

Thanks


----------



## irahulbishnoi

anokhigor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Visa applied – 189
> Got invite on - 9th August
> Co contacted – 6th Sept
> Information provided – 20th Sept
> Waiting for Grant.
> 
> Anyone tried to contact CO by phone or email whoever got grant or waiting for Grant?
> 
> Is it good idea to call them for follow-up?
> 
> Thanks


I would mot recommend contacting CO or department before 7 months because its the standard time given on the website for 75% of application processed. Even if you try it that's just wastage of your time because you will be on hold for very long time & then you will get a very generic answer that your application is going through checks & under processing. So here you go I just saved you a little bit of your precious time 
P.S.- I didn't contact my CO or DIBP.


----------



## oz.productguy

Hello folks- I am based in Sydney since last 1.3 years. I need suggestion from seniors.

For the PCC- do I need to get the AFP [PCC] for Australia and PCC for India too ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

oz.productguy said:


> Hello folks- I am based in Sydney since last 1.3 years. I need suggestion from seniors.
> 
> For the PCC- do I need to get the AFP [PCC] for Australia and PCC for India too ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you need PCC for both the countries!! And if there's any other where you have lived for more than 12 months. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas.pranoy

Hi guys, 
Finally after 8 months, I got the golden grant letter yesterday. Thank you all for your valuable suggestions. I got grant in 40 days from the visa lodgement date.
Praise be to God. Thank you Lord Almighty Jesus.
I hope and pray everyone else do also get their visa ASAP.

My details for the application are below:- 

261313
PTE 04-07-2017 (20pts)
EOI 07-07-2017(70 pts) updated EOI
ITA 09-08-2017
Lodged 01-09-2017 (front loaded all docs)
Grant 10-10-2017
IED 05-09-2018

Just last few queries:- 

I applied via agent and he has all the accounts that where required. He has sent me all the records and docs , but I am wondering would I ever require any account again?
As their agency lodges visa for each applicant via a generic account, they would not share the credentials.

Is there anything I would require in the future ? or VISA GRANT NOTICE will be enough as it will have all the info.

Thanks once again.

May God speed you all


----------



## asad_18pk

Guys, happy to share this news that we received our grant emails on 9 th Oct. it took 10 months and infinite patience. I wish good luck who are waiting

Visa applied 9 Dec
CO responded for Medical & PCC 27 dec
Responded 28 Dec
VAC2 invoice raised by CO 6 April
VAC2 paid 9 April
CO requested renewed passport 4 Aug
Uploaded new passports 16 Aug
Grant 9 Oct

9 Dec 2016 to 9 Oct 2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo

asad_18pk said:


> Guys, happy to share this news that we received our grant emails on 9 th Oct. it took 10 months and infinite patience. I wish good luck who are waiting
> 
> Visa applied 9 Dec
> CO responded for Medical & PCC 27 dec
> Responded 28 Dec
> VAC2 invoice raised by CO 6 April
> VAC2 paid 9 April
> CO requested renewed passport 4 Aug
> Uploaded new passports 16 Aug
> Grant 9 Oct
> 
> 9 Dec 2016 to 9 Oct 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate.

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpham

asad_18pk said:


> Guys, happy to share this news that we received our grant emails on 9 th Oct. it took 10 months and infinite patience. I wish good luck who are waiting
> 
> Visa applied 9 Dec
> CO responded for Medical & PCC 27 dec
> Responded 28 Dec
> VAC2 invoice raised by CO 6 April
> VAC2 paid 9 April
> CO requested renewed passport 4 Aug
> Uploaded new passports 16 Aug
> Grant 9 Oct
> 
> 9 Dec 2016 to 9 Oct 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Which office was the grant from ? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## anokhigor

irahulbishnoi said:


> I would mot recommend contacting CO or department before 7 months because its the standard time given on the website for 75% of application processed. Even if you try it that's just wastage of your time because you will be on hold for very long time & then you will get a very generic answer that your application is going through checks & under processing. So here you go I just saved you a little bit of your precious time
> P.S.- I didn't contact my CO or DIBP.


Thank you!


----------



## anokhigor

irahulbishnoi said:


> I would mot recommend contacting CO or department before 7 months because its the standard time given on the website for 75% of application processed. Even if you try it that's just wastage of your time because you will be on hold for very long time & then you will get a very generic answer that your application is going through checks & under processing. So here you go I just saved you a little bit of your precious time
> P.S.- I didn't contact my CO or DIBP.


I heard from my some of my friends.. They called CO for follow-up and after 2-3 days, their visa got granted.. that was 3 years back.. so just wondering what people are doing now ? 
simply wait or someway to get in touch with them


----------



## BillyJoe101

anokhigor said:


> I heard from my some of my friends.. They called CO for follow-up and after 2-3 days, their visa got granted.. that was 3 years back.. so just wondering what people are doing now ?
> simply wait or someway to get in touch with them



I can confirm this. I applied for my 476 back in 2015, they asked for a PCC, uploaded it within 3 days and hey grant..

Im applying for 189, called DIBP and emailed but i think things have changed now


----------



## irahulbishnoi

Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants:flame::flame:


----------



## anokhigor

irahulbishnoi said:


> Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants:flame::flame:


Great news!!! DId you contact CO in between Information provided and Grant ?


----------



## anokhigor

anokhigor said:


> Great news!!! DId you contact CO in between Information provided and Grant ?


Also did you get an email for Grant or did you check online on immiAccount ?


----------



## BillyJoe101

irahulbishnoi said:


> Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants:flame::flame:


this is truely amazing news man, with CO contact. Marvellous my friend


----------



## irahulbishnoi

anokhigor said:


> Great news!!! DId you contact CO in between Information provided and Grant ?


No, I just uploaded the document and pressed IP button and just waited


----------



## irahulbishnoi

anokhigor said:


> Also did you get an email for Grant or did you check online on immiAccount ?


I got an email saying "IMMI Grant Notification" :thumb:


----------



## maraikayer

Experts I need your thoughts on this,

I lodged my visa application on April 2017 , had CO within a week to upload all documents - which I did and pressed IP button on may 1st.

Fast forwarding to Oct 3, I got second CO to submit spouse functional English or pay VAC2. We took PTE and IP pressed on 7th Oct.

My question is - the second time the co asked only for spouse functional English , does that mean all other documents are good to go or will they contact if something is missing.

I'm also not claiming any points for work, mostly no verification- what would the avg waiting time be for some one like me. It's already 6 months now.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Visa application payment declined*

Hi All,

I tried paying my visa application fees with my amex card, it declined. Then I tried to do it from my Citi MasterCard, though on site, it showed payment declined, but I got a message from Citi Bank, saying, 
*"a transaction of xzvz AUD was made on your citi card at department of immigration SO. This txn was processed without OTP (2nd Factor Auth) prescribed by RBI. For queries, please contact customer service."*

But my application is still not submitted and looking for payment.

*Anyone faced similar issue? Please suggest, how to proceed further.*


----------



## prateekjain1988

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried paying my visa application fees with my amex card, it declined. Then I tried to do it from my Citi MasterCard, though on site, it showed payment declined, but I got a message from Citi Bank, saying,
> *"a transaction of xzvz AUD was made on your citi card at department of immigration SO. This txn was processed without OTP (2nd Factor Auth) prescribed by RBI. For queries, please contact customer service."*
> 
> But my application is still not submitted and looking for payment.
> 
> *Anyone faced similar issue? Please suggest, how to proceed further.*



International transactions doesn't go thru 2factor Auth. As soon as you click on pay the amount gets deducted from your card.

I would suggest wait for sometime to update both on DIBP side and bank side. If the transaction didn't go thru successfully, the amount will be reversed to your card.


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

irahulbishnoi said:


> Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants:flame::flame:




What is your time line?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> What is your time line?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check his signatures. Mentioned very clearly.


----------



## AmazingTiger

maraikayer said:


> Experts I need your thoughts on this,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on April 2017 , had CO within a week to upload all documents - which I did and pressed IP button on may 1st.
> 
> Fast forwarding to Oct 3, I got second CO to submit spouse functional English or pay VAC2. We took PTE and IP pressed on 7th Oct.
> 
> My question is - the second time the co asked only for spouse functional English , does that mean all other documents are good to go or will they contact if something is missing.
> 
> I'm also not claiming any points for work, mostly no verification- what would the avg waiting time be for some one like me. It's already 6 months now.


Based on what I have seen on this forum, vac2 payment or functional English proof is typically requested just prior to grant. In all likelihood you are very close to be granted.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

irahulbishnoi said:


> Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants:flame::flame:


This is great news mate. Best wishes for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kashypramod

Hey all is there any order in which the visa applications are picked up by CO...I applied on 31st August and submitted all documents except medical which was done on 27th September and delays by the hospital...when can I expect CO to be assigned..

Please suggest


----------



## sumitgupta22

rpalni said:


> Congrats Sumit. Your advice helped me a lot for clearing our PTE Exam. Best of luck.


Thanks a lot rplani .. stay in touch


----------



## sumitgupta22

skm4au said:


> Hi Sumit, Just want to check with you if you also received the IMMI Assessment Commence Email. I also lodged my 189 on 5th Sept and got an email for commecment on 9thOct, the very day you were lucky.
> 
> Thanks, Sumit Malhotra


I did not receive immi commencement mail. My status changed from Received to Finalized ..


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Frnds

We were expecting Direct Grant but got IMMI COMMNCMNT MAIL today. What is the average time after this mail.

Also how to check which team our case have been allocated to? The account still shows application as Recevd and mail doesnot qoute anything


----------



## jaguar123

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds
> 
> We were expecting Direct Grant but got IMMI COMMNCMNT MAIL today. What is the average time after this mail.
> 
> Also how to check which team our case have been allocated to? The account still shows application as Recevd and mail doesnot qoute anything


Hi,

I had also got immi commencement mail. If you see immitacker, I think time ranges from 11 days to 6 month. Nobody can tell the time DIBP takes. Lets hope for the best.

Co allocated can be seen in the attachment you got in immi account.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

To we also have any tracker to find out Name of Allocated case officer and average time taken by them?


----------



## jaguar123

bhagat.dabas said:


> To we also have any tracker to find out Name of Allocated case officer and average time taken by them?


Immi commencement mail has got the Name of Case officer. Please see the mail.:thumb:


----------



## bhagat.dabas

jaguar123 said:


> Immi commencement mail has got the Name of Case officer. Please see the mail.:thumb:


Yes i have the name......i just want to know the reliability of case officer.....so that we can get to know how a particular case officer works on file?


----------



## kashypramod

Hey all is there any order in which the visa applications are picked up by CO...I applied on 31st August and submitted all documents except medical which was done on 27th September and delays by the hospital...when can I expect CO to be assigned..

Please suggest


----------



## aks80

thomas.pranoy said:


> Just last few queries:-
> 
> I applied via agent and he has all the accounts that where required. He has sent me all the records and docs , but I am wondering would I ever require any account again?
> As their agency lodges visa for each applicant via a generic account, they would not share the credentials.
> 
> Is there anything I would require in the future ? or VISA GRANT NOTICE will be enough as it will have all the info.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> May God speed you all


Congrats on the grant.

Visa grant notice should be sufficient, but the grant letter also mentions you should update DIBP your email id / address / passport info etc if any of these change.

You could try creating an immiaccount and importing your application using the TRN that is mentioned in the grant letter. This should allow you to update DIBP in the scenarios I mentioned. The agent will not need to be involved as their job is done.


----------



## jaguar123

bhagat.dabas said:


> Yes i have the name......i just want to know the reliability of case officer.....so that we can get to know how a particular case officer works on file?


No, I think you cannot check that.


----------



## KeeDa

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally after 8 months, I got the golden grant letter yesterday. Thank you all for your valuable suggestions. I got grant in 40 days from the visa lodgement date.
> Praise be to God. Thank you Lord Almighty Jesus.
> I hope and pray everyone else do also get their visa ASAP.
> 
> My details for the application are below:-
> 
> 261313
> PTE 04-07-2017 (20pts)
> EOI 07-07-2017(70 pts) updated EOI
> ITA 09-08-2017
> Lodged 01-09-2017 (front loaded all docs)
> Grant 10-10-2017
> IED 05-09-2018
> 
> Just last few queries:-
> 
> I applied via agent and he has all the accounts that where required. He has sent me all the records and docs , but I am wondering would I ever require any account again?
> As their agency lodges visa for each applicant via a generic account, they would not share the credentials.
> 
> Is there anything I would require in the future ? or VISA GRANT NOTICE will be enough as it will have all the info.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> May God speed you all


Congrats.

Yes, you should to have your own account for your future dealings with immigration department- change of your (or any dependents) passports, future visa sponsorship for your relatives, your own citizenship application, etc. Its not a must to have the same account, but prefer to have it this way so that everything (starting from your PR) is under the same account.

Your agent should use the "Share" button next to your visa application and hand it over to your email ID. This way system will permanently remove it from agents account and you will get an email to complete the transfer process. If he is unwilling, create your own new immiAccount and use the TRN from your visa payment receipt to import it.


----------



## KeeDa

anokhigor said:


> Also did you get an email for Grant or did you check online on immiAccount ?


You get an email (one email per applicant) with the grant letter in attachment. The same is also available online into your immiAccount visa application.


----------



## KeeDa

bhagat.dabas said:


> Yes i have the name......i just want to know the reliability of case officer.....so that we can get to know how a particular case officer works on file?


It need not be the same case officer next time around, it most probably will be someone else (can even be from a different team) to further assess your case. After their assessment and sending out the request for documents to you (or sending it across to someone else perhaps- like AHC for verification), this officer moves on to the next case in their bucket. When your case is ready for further assessment (you having submitted the requested documents or after AHC report), any other case officer can pickup the case and process it further. I myself had 12 officers help me with my case (8 from Brisbane and 4 from Adelaide). Jeeten#80 and aarohi too had officers processing their cases from both locations- Brisbane as well as Adelaide.


----------



## aks80

bhagat.dabas said:


> Yes i have the name......i just want to know the reliability of case officer.....so that we can get to know how a particular case officer works on file?


No such data exists. And, to be honest, what you are asking for is borderline preposterous.


----------



## amigos

KeeDa said:


> It need not be the same case officer next time around, it most probably will be someone else (can even be from a different team) to further assess your case. After their assessment and sending out the request for documents to you (or sending it across to someone else perhaps- like AHC for verification), this officer moves on to the next case in their bucket. When your case is ready for further assessment (you having submitted the requested documents or after AHC report), any other case officer can pickup the case and process it further. I myself had 12 officers help me with my case (8 from Brisbane and 4 from Adelaide). Jeeten#80 and aarohi too had officers processing their cases from both locations- Brisbane as well as Adelaide.


Hi Keeda,
How did you know 12 officers working on your file? There were 12 CO contacts :hurt:

Cheers,


----------



## thomas.pranoy

aks80 said:


> Congrats on the grant.
> 
> Visa grant notice should be sufficient, but the grant letter also mentions you should update DIBP your email id / address / passport info etc if any of these change.
> 
> You could try creating an immiaccount and importing your application using the TRN that is mentioned in the grant letter. This should allow you to update DIBP in the scenarios I mentioned. The agent will not need to be involved as their job is done.



Thanks, for the info. I will try to do that


----------



## KeeDa

amigos said:


> Hi Keeda,
> How did you know 12 officers working on your file? There were 12 CO contacts :hurt:
> 
> Cheers,


Yes, 12+ contacts, over two dozen email exchanges and a few phone calls with them.


----------



## thomas.pranoy

KeeDa said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Yes, you should to have your own account for your future dealings with immigration department- change of your (or any dependents) passports, future visa sponsorship for your relatives, your own citizenship application, etc. Its not a must to have the same account, but prefer to have it this way so that everything (starting from your PR) is under the same account.
> 
> Your agent should use the "Share" button next to your visa application and hand it over to your email ID. This way system will permanently remove it from agents account and you will get an email to complete the transfer process. If he is unwilling, create your own new immiAccount and use the TRN from your visa payment receipt to import it.



Thanks, for the info. I will try to do that


----------



## aks80

KeeDa said:


> Yes, 12+ contacts, over two dozen email exchanges and a few phone calls with them.


How long did it take from lodge to grant? Was your case particularly complicated?


----------



## amigos

KeeDa said:


> Yes, 12+ contacts, over two dozen email exchanges and a few phone calls with them.


Thanks Keeda,

Would you mind sharing what problems with your case taking 12 CO contacts and how long was for from lodge to grant?

Cheers,


----------



## snorkeller32

irahulbishnoi said:


> Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants:flame::flame:


Congratulations Man.. This is encouraging news and hopefully DIBP is revisiting the cases with CO Contacts. 

When did you get your golden mail? Till which time of the day can we expect the mail?


----------



## KeeDa

aks80 said:


> How long did it take from lodge to grant? Was your case particularly complicated?





amigos said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> 
> Would you mind sharing what problems with your case taking 12 CO contacts and how long was for from lodge to grant?
> 
> Cheers,


Applied in June 2015. Granted in Jan 2017. Yes, somewhat complicated, but DIBP helped all along and we succeeded in the end. I will prefer to PM you to share what it was about, but for sure nothing usual and most here shouldn't be bothered about the kind of complications I had, so won't be of much help to anyone on this forum. Will PM you.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

So as per immitracker 2017-18, people who got IMMI Coomncmnt mail got grant with 16-25 days. 

I recvd same mail today...so i can excpt the same? 

Any inputs on the same guys


----------



## shekharsince1986

prateekjain1988 said:


> Check his signatures. Mentioned very clearly.


How in the world u get this info from signature? When I look at it, I just see the PTE scores.. whats the right way..please help!!!

Anyways... congratulations mate... Cheers


The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Pls pray for June - July applicants. After a month all the grants will dry up post Nov 15 and pick up post Jan 18... God give as all our grants asap!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar

maraikayer said:


> Experts I need your thoughts on this,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on April 2017 , had CO within a week to upload all documents - which I did and pressed IP button on may 1st.
> 
> Fast forwarding to Oct 3, I got second CO to submit spouse functional English or pay VAC2. We took PTE and IP pressed on 7th Oct.
> 
> My question is - the second time the co asked only for spouse functional English , does that mean all other documents are good to go or will they contact if something is missing.
> 
> I'm also not claiming any points for work, mostly no verification- what would the avg waiting time be for some one like me. It's already 6 months now.


Every case is different bro. I tell you about my case, CO asked for Wife's University Degree complementing Functional English Letter on 14th July. I replied on 26th July. Received Grant on 20th Sep. Hence in my case, that was the only snag in my case. But as I said, every individual case is different. Best of luck with your process.


----------



## Nmonga32

varununi7 said:


> Pls pray for June - July applicants. After a month all the grants will dry up post Nov 15 and pick up post Jan 18... God give as all our grants asap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am with you... hope to get our grants soon...

Just curious, why would grants stop after 15 Nov? Early Christmas?


----------



## varununi7

Nmonga32 said:


> I am with you... hope to get our grants soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, why would grants stop after 15 Nov? Early Christmas?




The data shows that usually post mid November things slow down. May not be true this year, but already things aren't moving in October.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Hi experts,

I need your advise. 

I had lodged my application in Feb 2017 and its been *more than 8 months*. I have had 2 CO contacts asking for PCC, medicals and digital copy of PTE scores but all this was in Feb/March. After that, I have not heard anything on my case. 

Is it advisable to *call/email DIBP at this stage to check for status*? 

_PS. As per my agent, its not advisable_


----------



## Nmonga32

varununi7 said:


> The data shows that usually post mid November things slow down. May not be true this year, but already things aren't moving in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hmmm.. Its weird this year. Nothing happened in July which is contrary to previous years. Lets see.


----------



## varununi7

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I need your advise.
> 
> 
> 
> I had lodged my application in Feb 2017 and its been *more than 8 months*. I have had 2 CO contacts asking for PCC, medicals and digital copy of PTE scores but all this was in Feb/March. After that, I have not heard anything on my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it advisable to *call/email DIBP at this stage to check for status*?
> 
> 
> 
> _PS. As per my agent, its not advisable_




8 months! Pls call asap! Ignore the agent 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Nmonga32 said:


> varununi7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls pray for June - July applicants. After a month all the grants will dry up post Nov 15 and pick up post Jan 18... God give as all our grants asap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you... hope to get our grants soon...
> 
> Just curious, why would grants stop after 15 Nov? Early Christmas?
Click to expand...



I am hoping to get it this month

-------A hopeful June applicant


----------



## jithooos

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need your advise.
> 
> I had lodged my application in Feb 2017 and its been *more than 8 months*. I have had 2 CO contacts asking for PCC, medicals and digital copy of PTE scores but all this was in Feb/March. After that, I have not heard anything on my case.
> 
> Is it advisable to *call/email DIBP at this stage to check for status*?
> 
> _PS. As per my agent, its not advisable_


You are still in their processing time frame and thats the answer you gonna get when you call them up. In my opinion you should wait for 1 week more since the processing times will be updated probably with in 1 week and I am expecting it to come down to 5-8 months. That gives you a solid reason to enquire. Rest up to you...

Cheers !!


----------



## jithooos

kashypramod said:


> Hey all is there any order in which the visa applications are picked up by CO...I applied on 31st August and submitted all documents except medical which was done on 27th September and delays by the hospital...when can I expect CO to be assigned..
> 
> Please suggest


If you have front loaded all docs, you might be heading for direct grant. You will never have a CO contact. Current trend shows approx 1 month for CO assignment which is highly variable. Waiting is what we can do here !!


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> You are still in their processing time frame and thats the answer you gonna get when you call them up. In my opinion you should wait for 1 week more since the processing times will be updated probably with in 1 week and I am expecting it to come down to 5-8 months. That gives you a solid reason to enquire. Rest up to you...
> 
> Cheers !!


Thank you both..I guess I will wait till the new service standards are released...

Has anyone called up DIBP? I have read on this forum that they have long waiting time... Also, we just need to give our application number over a call for checking with DIBP, right?


----------



## jithooos

Nmonga32 said:


> Thank you both..I guess I will wait till the new service standards are released...
> 
> Has anyone called up DIBP? I have read on this forum that they have long waiting time... Also, we just need to give our application number over a call for checking with DIBP, right?


Yes buddy, members who have called DIBP says that you need to wait for nearly 2 hours over the phone to speak with them.


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> Yes buddy, members who have called DIBP says that you need to wait for nearly 2 hours over the phone to speak with them.


:shocked::help:


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne

*Related to 189 documents*

Hi Experts,

I lodged my 189 visa application on the 20th of Sept. Have a few concerns:

1. I had submitted form 80. Do I need to submit form 1221 as well?

2. A few of the documents which I have uploaded are not certified (some payslips, form 16 for tax deduction info etc.). Do they need all certified copies or will they be okay if say 20 out of 30 docs are certified while the rest are not certified?

3. I didn't claim any point for my experience (overall 7.5 yrs, 2.5 relevant yrs of experience as per the ACS). Will this be a problem as far as the visa grant is concerned?

Thanks..


----------



## prateekjain1988

1. I had submitted form 80. Do I need to submit form 1221 as well?

It will be good if you do that.

2. A few of the documents which I have uploaded are not certified (some payslips, form 16 for tax deduction info etc.). Do they need all certified copies or will they be okay if say 20 out of 30 docs are certified while the rest are not certified?

If the documents are colored scan copies then there is no need to get them certified. Only B&W documents need to be certified.

3. I didn't claim any point for my experience (overall 7.5 yrs, 2.5 relevant yrs of experience as per the ACS). Will this be a problem as far as the visa grant is concerned?

Should not be a problem


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

My Health clearance says "This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment".

Can anyone suggest can this create a huge delay now in VISA processing. Also what next needs to be done from my end. Also can this lead to VISA rejection also ? My Wife and Daughter got the clearance


----------



## jithooos

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My Health clearance says "This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment".
> 
> Can anyone suggest can this create a huge delay now in VISA processing. Also what next needs to be done from my end. Also can this lead to VISA rejection also ? My Wife and Daughter got the clearance




It shouldn’t be an issue. They have referred it to clear any ambiguity in your medical report. It should be through in a couple of days, provided your report doesn’t have any concerning factor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Do I have to lodge my VISA after I have my documents ready to upload them in the same day ? .. Or is it better to lodge the VISA application meanwhile I complete my file documents ?

I'm asking in terms of having a CO assigned .. I'm expecting to complete my documents in 2 weeks (PCC from egypt, PCC from Saudi,Medical .. etc) .. should I buy this time and lodge the visa so I get the CO assigned earlier (Or that make no difference ?)


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts.

To change my information in elodgement, I provided information under ?notification of incorrect answers? through UPDATE US button.

My question is do I still need to submit Form 1023? 
If yes, do I have to fill a hard copy and scan/submit OR online fill with digital signature on it ? 

Rgd
RV






1023


----------



## jaguar123

m.sh.shehata said:


> Do I have to lodge my VISA after I have my documents ready to upload them in the same day ? .. Or is it better to lodge the VISA application meanwhile I complete my file documents ?
> 
> I'm asking in terms of having a CO assigned .. I'm expecting to complete my documents in 2 weeks (PCC from egypt, PCC from Saudi,Medical .. etc) .. should I buy this time and lodge the visa so I get the CO assigned earlier (Or that make no difference ?)


First collect all documents then lodge the Visa and front load all.


----------



## jithooos

m.sh.shehata said:


> Do I have to lodge my VISA after I have my documents ready to upload them in the same day ? .. Or is it better to lodge the VISA application meanwhile I complete my file documents ?
> 
> I'm asking in terms of having a CO assigned .. I'm expecting to complete my documents in 2 weeks (PCC from egypt, PCC from Saudi,Medical .. etc) .. should I buy this time and lodge the visa so I get the CO assigned earlier (Or that make no difference ?)




It’s always better to load all docs along with your visa application. CO assignment will definitely take a while, but the duration is unpredictable. Lodge your application a week prior the date you expect to have your supporting docs. That’s my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> To change my information in elodgement, I provided information under ?notification of incorrect answers? through UPDATE US button.
> 
> My question is do I still need to submit Form 1023?
> If yes, do I have to fill a hard copy and scan/submit OR online fill with digital signature on it ?
> 
> Rgd
> RV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1023




No, Providing info through update us button is enough. No need to scan/upload further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Guys whats your take on current processing time

It will be updated around 20th Oct

Can we expect processing time to reduce further?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> To change my information in elodgement, I provided information under ?notification of incorrect answers? through UPDATE US button.
> 
> My question is do I still need to submit Form 1023?
> If yes, do I have to fill a hard copy and scan/submit OR online fill with digital signature on it ?
> 
> Rgd
> RV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1023




You should focus on submitting all the documents on the very same day of Visa lodge (fee payment day), plus also include all PCC, medical, form 80, 1221, plus as many supporting you can for work experience, Spouse English proof (if applicable).

Make a clear file name for each and if possible place a Index in the beginning of each document set.

This will ensure the Direct grant. Please note, CO allocation is not a big thing but the DR.

Summary: front load all the documents and as many supporting as possible. Don’t include any document which has slightest issue in terms of integrity to avoid CO contact/ verifications.

Hope this helps and all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

jithooos said:


> It shouldn’t be an issue. They have referred it to clear any ambiguity in your medical report. It should be through in a couple of days, provided your report doesn’t have any concerning factor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks for the info..The next update which I will be getting be from CO only that what needs to be done in medical or additional test required. Or the status may change to health clearance provided?


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> Yes buddy, members who have called DIBP says that you need to wait for nearly 2 hours over the phone to speak with them.


DIBP has clearly stated that Global processing times are now published on our website. We do not provide progress updates if your application is still within the processing time for 90% of applications." No point in contact DIBP for status till its beyond the 90% time frame.

General Enquiries Form


----------



## ravinder.529

Friend, 
I am ready for VISA lodge with all the docs. But I am not able to find where to upload docs such Passport, exp letters, payslip, PCC etc.

Is it like that, I will be able to upload all the docs only after I submit the application and pay VISA fee ?


----------



## jithooos

ravinder.529 said:


> Friend,
> I am ready for VISA lodge with all the docs. But I am not able to find where to upload docs such Passport, exp letters, payslip, PCC etc.
> 
> Is it like that, I will be able to upload all the docs only after I submit the application and pay VISA fee ?




Yes, once you pay the fee, the list of documents to be uploaded will be shown in your immi account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for the info..The next update which I will be getting be from CO only that what needs to be done in medical or additional test required. Or the status may change to health clearance provided?




I’m not sure about further process. But co will definitely contact you if any further clarification/tests are required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> To change my information in elodgement, I provided information under ?notification of incorrect answers? through UPDATE US button.
> 
> My question is do I still need to submit Form 1023?
> If yes, do I have to fill a hard copy and scan/submit OR online fill with digital signature on it ?
> 
> Rgd
> RV


No, you don't have to upload 1023 separately. You will notice that a system generated 1023 pdf has already been attached due to you having submitted the online form.


----------



## jithooos

bhagat.dabas said:


> Guys whats your take on current processing time
> 
> It will be updated around 20th Oct
> 
> Can we expect processing time to reduce further?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




From immi tracker we could see that most applicants till May have been granted. So my guess shall be 5-8 months. It just a guess and we need to wait for DIBP for official figures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

jithooos said:


> Yes, once you pay the fee, the list of documents to be uploaded will be shown in your immi account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks


----------



## Kevin22

jithooos said:


> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys whats your take on current processing time
> 
> It will be updated around 20th Oct
> 
> Can we expect processing time to reduce further?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From immi tracker we could see that most applicants till May have been granted. So my guess shall be 5-8 months. It just a guess and we need to wait for DIBP for official figures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

U


Amen

I feel the same


If they are done with may, I hope they soon crack on with june


----------



## skm4au

bhagat.dabas said:


> So as per immitracker 2017-18, people who got IMMI Coomncmnt mail got grant with 16-25 days.
> 
> I recvd same mail today...so i can excpt the same?
> 
> Any inputs on the same guys


Hi Bhagat,

I hope for the same.
I lodged 189 on 5th Sept and received IMMI Assessment email on 9th Oct.

Thanks, Sumit


----------



## prdream

skm4au said:


> Hi Bhagat,
> 
> I hope for the same.
> I lodged 189 on 5th Sept and received IMMI Assessment email on 9th Oct.
> 
> Thanks, Sumit


This is not always same Bhagat, I received this email around 130 days back, still no update.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariq620

Hi Experts,

I have recently moved to a new address/place, which is not too far from the previous one. Should I have to inform this change of present address to DIBP? If yes, then how can I do that, and is there any time frame within which I must let them informed?

Your expert advise would be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## skm4au

Hi Prateek, In this case you should immediately speak with Citibank first.

You don't have to worry as the amount will be reversed before your next statement or even 10-12 working days.

I know as my clients face this issue when they make USD payments via CC and sometimes bank to bank transfer creates this issue.

Lastly, are you sure there was sufficient balance as with CC an amount of ~4% will be charge as transaction fee + conversion fee etc..


----------



## skm4au

bhagat.dabas said:


> Yes i have the name......i just want to know the reliability of case officer.....so that we can get to know how a particular case officer works on file?


My CO is Ruth from GSM Adelaide.

How about yours who have received this email.


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

skm4au said:


> Hi Bhagat,
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for the same.
> 
> I lodged 189 on 5th Sept and received IMMI Assessment email on 9th Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sumit




What is this assessment mail about, could you please give bit details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

tariq620 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have recently moved to a new address/place, which is not too far from the previous one. Should I have to inform this change of present address to DIBP? If yes, then how can I do that, and is there any time frame within which I must let them informed?
> 
> Your expert advise would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,




Yes, as per DIBP rules you are suppose to let them know any change in your address. Goto update us option in ur immi account and click change in circumstances and update your new address. You are suppose to let them know at the earliest.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamlandoz

*Info Required*

Hi Friends. Can someone guide me on this. We have received an CO contact requesting for information. My agent has informed us that they have provided the details already to immigration. But when we check through the immi account the status still shows information requested. Will the status change only after 28 days or could it be that the agent would have replied through email to immigration dept. Since I can see that the information provided button is still active in account. Little anxious since it is going to be 28 days since they have requested for this info. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Omahzebo

irahulbishnoi said:


> Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants


Congrats. ... I am happy for you. We are next... In Jesus Name...... Amen.


----------



## jithooos

dreamlandoz said:


> Hi Friends. Can someone guide me on this. We have received an CO contact requesting for information. My agent has informed us that they have provided the details already to immigration. But when we check through the immi account the status still shows information requested. Will the status change only after 28 days or could it be that the agent would have replied through email to immigration dept. Since I can see that the information provided button is still active in account. Little anxious since it is going to be 28 days since they have requested for this info. Thanks for the support.




The moment you press information provided button it become inactive. If it’s still active, you must suspect that the info is not provided via immi account. Please clarify with agent and try to upload it via immi account and press IP Button.

As soon as you press IP, status changes to assessment In progress. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

Himadri said:


> You should focus on submitting all the documents on the very same day of Visa lodge (fee payment day), plus also include all PCC, medical, form 80, 1221, plus as many supporting you can for work experience, Spouse English proof (if applicable).
> 
> Make a clear file name for each and if possible place a Index in the beginning of each document set.
> 
> This will ensure the Direct grant. Please note, CO allocation is not a big thing but the DR.
> 
> Summary: front load all the documents and as many supporting as possible. Don’t include any document which has slightest issue in terms of integrity to avoid CO contact/ verifications.
> 
> Hope this helps and all the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome back Himadri. Seeing your post after a gap, note sure if you have been active in other threads. Appreciate your contributions to the forum even after grant. Know you from the sad fiddle times


----------



## dreamlandoz

jithooos said:


> The moment you press information provided button it become inactive. If it’s still active, you must suspect that the info is not provided via immi account. Please clarify with agent and try to upload it via immi account and press IP Button.
> 
> As soon as you press IP, status changes to assessment In progress.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks jithooos for the fast support.. will clarify with them.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

sunilgovindan said:


> Welcome back Himadri. Seeing your post after a gap, note sure if you have been active in other threads. Appreciate your contributions to the forum even after grant. Know you from the sad fiddle times




I am gonna change my signature smiley to sad fiddle. Must be a good luck charm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpan18

tariq620 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have recently moved to a new address/place, which is not too far from the previous one. Should I have to inform this change of present address to DIBP? If yes, then how can I do that, and is there any time frame within which I must let them informed?
> 
> Your expert advise would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


Yes. You should. You can do that by clicking "Update us" option under your immi visa application. Choose change in circumstances and mention the new address and state on what date you moved.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys. I think I am in deep trouble. I did my medical on 5th and they have recommended my case to Bupa Medical Visa Services. My parents today told me that i was diagnosed with TB when I was a kid and treatment was done after which disease was cured however in chest the spots remains visible.. I think during my chest Xray the spot must have been become visible due to which my case has been referred. I no where declared during medical that I had TB..

Pls suggest what next will happen..It may happen that my application can be rejected for a disease which I suffered in my past??


----------



## shekharsince1986

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys. I think I am in deep trouble. I did my medical on 5th and they have recommended my case to Bupa Medical Visa Services. My parents today told me that i was diagnosed with TB when I was a kid and treatment was done after which disease was cured however in chest the spots remains visible.. I think during my chest Xray the spot must have been become visible due to which my case has been referred. I no where declared during medical that I had TB..
> 
> Pls suggest what next will happen..It may happen that my application can be rejected for a disease which I suffered in my past??


Should not have declared in medical history form, this can be considered cheating or hidding information. But lets hope for the best.. since you are healthy now 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi all did any one had CO asking for more documents for partner points other than Age proof, skill Assessment and PTE / IELTS? Please let me know. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on the 20th of Sept. Have a few concerns:
> 
> 1. I had submitted form 80. Do I need to submit form 1221 as well?
> 
> 2. A few of the documents which I have uploaded are not certified (some payslips, form 16 for tax deduction info etc.). Do they need all certified copies or will they be okay if say 20 out of 30 docs are certified while the rest are not certified?
> 
> 3. I didn't claim any point for my experience (overall 7.5 yrs, 2.5 relevant yrs of experience as per the ACS). Will this be a problem as far as the visa grant is concerned?
> 
> Thanks..


1. if you can spare time then submit 1221 as well

2. none of my documents were certified, all were just normal color scan and i didnt faced any problem

3. claiming experience points is not mandatory...


----------



## jithooos

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys. I think I am in deep trouble. I did my medical on 5th and they have recommended my case to Bupa Medical Visa Services. My parents today told me that i was diagnosed with TB when I was a kid and treatment was done after which disease was cured however in chest the spots remains visible.. I think during my chest Xray the spot must have been become visible due to which my case has been referred. I no where declared during medical that I had TB..
> 
> Pls suggest what next will happen..It may happen that my application can be rejected for a disease which I suffered in my past??




People with cured TB history were granted visa in past. However, since you have made
a wrong entry, I’m not sure about the implications. If they come back, please try convincing them saying it was an unintentional mistake which you realised later after lodgement. Let’s hope for the best. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kashypramod

Hey all is there any order in which the visa applications are picked up by CO...I applied on 31st August and submitted all documents except medical which was done on 27th September and delays by the hospital...when can I expect CO to be assigned..

Please suggest


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

jithooos said:


> People with cured TB history were granted visa in past. However, since you have made
> a wrong entry, I’m not sure about the implications. If they come back, please try convincing them saying it was an unintentional mistake which you realised later after lodgement. Let’s hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I wasn't sure if that can come in medical history even after 17 years. Now should I write email to them that I have done this mistake or should I wait for them to comeback.


----------



## sultan_azam

irahulbishnoi said:


> Happy to announce I got my grant half an hour ago. I can't stop shaking. Thanks all of you as well & best of luck with your grants:flame::flame:


hey mate, i think instead of shaking you are in some other world by now.. lots of congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## AmazingTiger

shekharsince1986 said:


> Should not have declared in medical history form, this can be considered cheating or hidding information. But lets hope for the best.. since you are healthy now
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Childhood occurrence of TB is/was known as primary complex and is not very rare. In my view it is understandable that a person is unaware of their early childhood medical history. The medical declarations are made to the best knowledge of the applicant and IMHO you did nothing wrong.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

thomas.pranoy said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally after 8 months, I got the golden grant letter yesterday. Thank you all for your valuable suggestions. I got grant in 40 days from the visa lodgement date.
> Praise be to God. Thank you Lord Almighty Jesus.
> I hope and pray everyone else do also get their visa ASAP.
> 
> My details for the application are below:-
> 
> 261313
> PTE 04-07-2017 (20pts)
> EOI 07-07-2017(70 pts) updated EOI
> ITA 09-08-2017
> Lodged 01-09-2017 (front loaded all docs)
> Grant 10-10-2017
> IED 05-09-2018
> 
> Just last few queries:-
> 
> I applied via agent and he has all the accounts that where required. He has sent me all the records and docs , but I am wondering would I ever require any account again?
> As their agency lodges visa for each applicant via a generic account, they would not share the credentials.
> 
> Is there anything I would require in the future ? or VISA GRANT NOTICE will be enough as it will have all the info.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> May God speed you all


congratulations mate... good luck....


----------



## sultan_azam

asad_18pk said:


> Guys, happy to share this news that we received our grant emails on 9 th Oct. it took 10 months and infinite patience. I wish good luck who are waiting
> 
> Visa applied 9 Dec
> CO responded for Medical & PCC 27 dec
> Responded 28 Dec
> VAC2 invoice raised by CO 6 April
> VAC2 paid 9 April
> CO requested renewed passport 4 Aug
> Uploaded new passports 16 Aug
> Grant 9 Oct
> 
> 9 Dec 2016 to 9 Oct 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations,... enjoy


----------



## sultan_azam

Manu Thakur said:


> Got my grant today. Lodgement Date :7th Sep 2017. Thanks to expat for constant guidance and support.


congratulations Manu... enjoy...


----------



## jithooos

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey I wasn't sure if that can come in medical history even after 17 years. Now should I write email to them that I have done this mistake or should I wait for them to comeback.




Before they come back you can update them using incorrect answers and mention what happened. It looks more genuine at the moment. 

It’s my opinion and I suggest you wait for a senior member to advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

AmazingTiger said:


> Childhood occurrence of TB is/was known as primary complex and is not very rare. In my view it is understandable that a person is unaware of their early childhood medical history. The medical declarations are made to the best knowledge of the applicant and IMHO you did nothing wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yes.. you are right!! Not a rare case.. he should get a grant after another test from another centre. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jithooos said:


> Before they come back you can update them using incorrect answers and mention what happened. It looks more genuine at the moment.
> 
> It’s my opinion and I suggest you wait for a senior member to advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel this will be a positive and genuine step...

experts can advice better


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

AmazingTiger said:


> Childhood occurrence of TB is/was known as primary complex and is not very rare. In my view it is understandable that a person is unaware of their early childhood medical history. The medical declarations are made to the best knowledge of the applicant and IMHO you did nothing wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Hey Mate..Thanks for the comment. I think I should wait for them to comeback and see what they ask and then I can try to make them understand that its all past. I even do not have the doctor prescriptions and Xrays report of that time. In one of the post the medical officer asked the person to go for another test called Sputum and that should not come positive.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys. I think I am in deep trouble. I did my medical on 5th and they have recommended my case to Bupa Medical Visa Services. My parents today told me that i was diagnosed with TB when I was a kid and treatment was done after which disease was cured however in chest the spots remains visible.. I think during my chest Xray the spot must have been become visible due to which my case has been referred. I no where declared during medical that I had TB..
> 
> Pls suggest what next will happen..It may happen that my application can be rejected for a disease which I suffered in my past??


My partner had exactly the same situation. It was found out during his student visa medicals back in 2014. Since then, we've had two more visa applications and visa medicals were cleared. The only thing what happened is when they initially found it out they asked him to sign a form 815 - Health undertakings and once a year he had to go through a free check up to make sure it's not progressing. After he completed two years of check up, no one ever asked anything about it. So, don't worry. I understand how it feels when you find this out

We have done our medicals for 189 visa were cleared in August


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

ashleycrestfall said:


> My partner had exactly the same situation. It was found out during his student visa medicals back in 2014. Since then, we've had two more visa applications and visa medicals were cleared. The only thing what happened is when they initially found it out they asked him to sign a form 815 - Health undertakings and once a year he had to go through a free check up to make sure it's not progressing. After he completed two years of check up, no one ever asked anything about it. So, don't worry. I understand how it feels when you find this out
> 
> We have done our medicals for 189 visa were cleared in August


Hey thanks for the information. That was really soothing to hear. Further due to this did Visa processing got delayed ?


----------



## ashleycrestfall

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks for the information. That was really soothing to hear. Further due to this did Visa processing got delayed ?


His student visa application got delayed for around 6 months because they asked him to come back and re-do medicals after 6 weeks to see the progress. However, our subsequent application for 485 visa was not delayed and they did not even ask him for additional assessment. Same with 189 visa - medicals were cleared without any subsequent assessments


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

ashleycrestfall said:


> His student visa application got delayed for around 6 months because they asked him to come back and re-do medicals after 6 weeks to see the progress. However, our subsequent application for 485 visa was not delayed and they did not even ask him for additional assessment. Same with 189 visa - medicals were cleared without any subsequent assessments


Hey thanks..I think I can only wait to see when they come back to me. One more thing if you can help..If they ask me did I had TB anytime should I tell them honestly or should I hide since its been 17 years now..


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi everyone,

Much appreciated, if someone help me understand how NSW rank candidates for EOI invitation such as based work experience, English proficiency or points etc???

2. Is there anyone got invitation for professional electrical engineer 

recently?]

NSW rank as follows, sequentially:

1-DIBP points score

2-English language ability

3-Work Experience

4-EOI date of effect

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleycrestfall

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey thanks..I think I can only wait to see when they come back to me. One more thing if you can help..If they ask me did I had TB anytime should I tell them honestly or should I hide since its been 17 years now..


I would suggest you to tell the truth. This way it helps them to justify if they need to push you to go through additional tests. Since we have found it out (he also had it when he was a child and it went away without even treating it, basically no one knew it exists until the visa medicals commenced), we are always mentioning that honestly, saying that it was happening a while back ago, spots are there, no progression, has been looked into, no changes on X-rays ever since then. I would not recommend you to hide this fact as this is something that will always be coming up during medicals and it saves your time to go through additional examinations every single time


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

ashleycrestfall said:


> I would suggest you to tell the truth. This way it helps them to justify if they need to push you to go through additional tests. Since we have found it out (he also had it when he was a child and it went away without even treating it, basically no one knew it exists until the visa medicals commenced), we are always mentioning that honestly, saying that it was happening a while back ago, spots are there, no progression, has been looked into, no changes on X-rays ever since then. I would not recommend you to hide this fact as this is something that will always be coming up during medicals and it saves your time to go through additional examinations every single time


Thanks..Will do accordingly.


----------



## rocktopus

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Much appreciated, if someone help me understand how NSW rank candidates for EOI invitation such as based work experience, English proficiency or points etc???
> 
> 2. Is there anyone got invitation for professional electrical engineer
> 
> recently?]
> 
> NSW rank as follows, sequentially:
> 
> 1-DIBP points score
> 
> 2-English language ability
> 
> 3-Work Experience
> 
> 4-EOI date of effect
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Not sure I understand your question?

If you're talking about SkillSelect, there is no rank attributed depending on which category your point come from.

Your total score is accumulated according to the following table:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...upporting/Pages/skilled/the-points-table.aspx

It doesn't matter whether you get 0 point for English and 30 point for Work Experience, or the exact opposite.


Electronic Engineers are getting invited each round.
The current score required is 65 and the cutoff date is 26/08/2017.

If you do have 65 points and apply now, you'd probably wait about 2 months.
If you do have more (70 points) you'd get invited next round.
If you have less than 65 points, you'll probably never be invited.

Good luck!


----------



## AmazingTiger

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey Mate..Thanks for the comment. I think I should wait for them to comeback and see what they ask and then I can try to make them understand that its all past. I even do not have the doctor prescriptions and Xrays report of that time. In one of the post the medical officer asked the person to go for another test called Sputum and that should not come positive.


Now that you were made aware of the facts, it would be wise as many have pointed out to go ahead and acknowledge to the dibp that you made an error ignorant of the facts.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muanya

What is happening to Brisbane team... are all on leave or they are on 2weeks public holiday or the summer holidays affecting them?


----------



## skm4au

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> What is this assessment mail about, could you please give bit details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It states that your application is progressing and is allocated for further progressing.
Name of the CO - Ruth from GSM Adelaide.
No documents asked.


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts, what is the recommended number of pay slips in a year? Should 4 slips in a year suffice? I am thinking to have one every three months during for the the years of my employment. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> Dear experts, what is the recommended number of pay slips in a year? Should 4 slips in a year suffice? I am thinking to have one every three months during for the the years of my employment. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is good

Even 2 per year will serve the purpose

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## irahulbishnoi

snorkeller32 said:


> Congratulations Man.. This is encouraging news and hopefully DIBP is revisiting the cases with CO Contacts.
> 
> When did you get your golden mail? Till which time of the day can we expect the mail?


Till 4PM Australian time. I Received mine around 2PM


----------



## asad_18pk

cpham said:


> Congrats! Which office was the grant from ? Adelaide or Brisbane?




Its Adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irahulbishnoi

skm4au said:


> My CO is Ruth from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> How about yours who have received this email.


You will get a different CO next time most likely. CO who requested me the docs was different than the CO who granted visa. This is how DIBP work now. Once a CO put down your file, it will go back to the queue and anybody else will pick it up.


----------



## jithooos

Muanya said:


> What is happening to Brisbane team... are all on leave or they are on 2weeks public holiday or the summer holidays affecting them?




No idea what’s happening. Brisbane is totally off the grid and Adelaide is processing mostly direct grants, except a few isolated ones. They are really not touching backlogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irahulbishnoi

skm4au said:


> My CO is Ruth from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> How about yours who have received this email.


Just adding to my previous reply, if you received an immi commencement email. your CO will be the same if your application is ready for grant. they will just verify some stuff.


----------



## visakh

immi commencement email delays the process further like CO contacts, or its just a confirmation.


----------



## JP Mosa

visakh said:


> immi commencement email delays the process further like CO contacts, or its just a confirmation.



Mail is to indicate that your file is on CO table
no one can answer this for sure.
If required further docs, CO may request 
or 
will be granted if everything fine
when and how long are the questions which can not be answered.

Good luck


----------



## visakh

JP Mosa said:


> Mail is to indicate that your file is on CO table
> no one can answer this for sure.
> If required further docs, CO may request
> or
> will be granted if everything fine
> when and how long are the questions which can not be answered.
> 
> Good luck


So one can get grant without an immi commencement email !!!


----------



## JP Mosa

visakh said:


> So one can get grant without an immi commencement email !!!


Yes.

Many will not get this mail and be granted.
some will get this mail, either be granted in few days to months or will be requested for docs.



Good luck.


----------



## visakh

JP Mosa said:


> Yes.
> 
> Many will not get this mail and be granted.
> some will get this mail, either be granted in few days to months or will be requested for docs.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Ok thanks for the clarification mate.


----------



## ravinder.529

*Non-migrating members of the family unit*
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Does *family unit* includes parents also apart from spouse and kid ?
If yes, than I have to mention parents details because they are not migrating with me .
Pl suggest.


----------



## prateekjain1988

ravinder.529 said:


> *Non-migrating members of the family unit*
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> Does *family unit* includes parents also apart from spouse and kid ?
> If yes, than I have to mention parents details because they are not migrating with me .
> Pl suggest.


Family unit is spouse and kid. Parents need not be included.


----------



## joy79

Anyone any idea what's going on? Not even a single grant reported on the tracker today! At this rate when on earth are we going to get our PRs! 




jithooos said:


> Muanya said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is happening to Brisbane team... are all on leave or they are on 2weeks public holiday or the summer holidays affecting them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what?s happening. Brisbane is totally off the grid and Adelaide is processing mostly direct grants, except a few isolated ones. They are really not touching backlogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Nmonga32

Muanya said:


> What is happening to Brisbane team... are all on leave or they are on 2weeks public holiday or the summer holidays affecting them?


Someone needs to wake them up


----------



## varununi7

joy79 said:


> Anyone any idea what's going on? Not even a single grant reported on the tracker today! At this rate when on earth are we going to get our PRs!




Very worried myself!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

varununi7 said:


> Very worried myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Nothing to worry much. It just a matter of time. Invitations are issued like an avalanche, hence they are bound to clear the pending applications. It will soon start to flow in a streamlined manner. Let’s wait and keep hope !

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

varununi7 said:


> Very worried myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hopefully, another calm before a grant storm for all the waiting folks. All this wait will be forgotten then. Stay positive.


----------



## aks80

ashleycrestfall said:


> I would suggest you to tell the truth. .....


This is good advice. If you are requesting a PR, its in your best interest to tell the facts that you are aware of across the application - not just medicals. 

I don't think there are points for honesty but we should remember that COs are human. Being truthful and transparent could very well make a CO treat your case as genuine and in a favorable manner than when they suspect that you willfully hid information.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Documents Upload Doubt*

Hi Experts,

Hope you all are doing good. I have a query:
To prove my dependent partner english is functional, i opted for below option.

_Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
_

I got her M.Tech degree bonafide from college that her medium of instruction was english.
But while uploading, i dont see it as an option in the dropdown. 

Do I need to choose "others" and specify details or do we have some other option?


Thanks
Vinay


----------



## jithooos

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good. I have a query:
> To prove my dependent partner english is functional, i opted for below option.
> 
> _Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> _
> 
> I got her M.Tech degree bonafide from college that her medium of instruction was english.
> But while uploading, i dont see it as an option in the dropdown.
> 
> Do I need to choose "others" and specify details or do we have some other option?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Vinay


Hello Vinay 

just upload it under " language ability- others " section with a suitable name. CO will go through each and every document you upload irrespective of the section.


----------



## prateekjain1988

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good. I have a query:
> To prove my dependent partner english is functional, i opted for below option.
> 
> _Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> _
> 
> I got her M.Tech degree bonafide from college that her medium of instruction was english.
> But while uploading, i dont see it as an option in the dropdown.
> 
> Do I need to choose "others" and specify details or do we have some other option?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Vinay


Yes, Under 'Others' you can mention it like 'University Bonafide Letter' or something similar.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Documents Upload Doubt*

For my work experience,


I am planning to upload 

*For current job:
*1. Last month payslip, 
2. 6 month bank-statement of salaried account,
3. Recent appraisal+promotion letter 
4. Reference letter with roles and responsibility

*Please suggest if any other documents need to be uploaded.*

*For past jobs:
*what all documents should I upload:
1. Experience Certificate
2. Reference Letter, which I submitted for ACS [not sure about this]
3. SD document [not sure about this]

Query: *Do i really need to upload* my SD and Reference letter from past jobs. Not sure, if that is needed now, as my ACS is done.

Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## prateekjain1988

Expat_vinay said:


> For my work experience,
> 
> 
> I am planning to upload
> 
> *For current job:
> *1. Last month payslip,
> 2. 6 month bank-statement of salaried account,
> 3. Recent appraisal+promotion letter
> 4. Reference letter with roles and responsibility
> 
> *Please suggest if any other documents need to be uploaded.*
> 
> *For past jobs:
> *what all documents should I upload:
> 1. Experience Certificate
> 2. Reference Letter, which I submitted for ACS [not sure about this]
> 3. SD document [not sure about this]
> 
> Query: *Do i really need to upload* my SD and Reference letter from past jobs. Not sure, if that is needed now, as my ACS is done.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal



Yes, SD and RnR are mandatory. DIBP will do their own verification to verify the authenticity.


----------



## jithooos

Expat_vinay said:


> For my work experience,
> 
> 
> I am planning to upload
> 
> *For current job:
> *1. Last month payslip,
> 2. 6 month bank-statement of salaried account,
> 3. Recent appraisal+promotion letter
> 4. Reference letter with roles and responsibility
> 
> *Please suggest if any other documents need to be uploaded.*
> 
> *For past jobs:
> *what all documents should I upload:
> 1. Experience Certificate
> 2. Reference Letter, which I submitted for ACS [not sure about this]
> 3. SD document [not sure about this]
> 
> Query: *Do i really need to upload* my SD and Reference letter from past jobs. Not sure, if that is needed now, as my ACS is done.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


Hey Vinay 

For current job, please upload 
1. Pay slips for every quarter ( 4 per year)
2. 6 month bank-statement showing salary credit
3. Recent appraisal+promotion letter 
4. Reference letter with roles and responsibility

For past jobs ( if points claimed)

1. Pay slips
2. Bank statement
3. IT returns( if you have)
4. Experience letter/ R n R 

Your main idea is to submit as much evidence as possible to convince the CO regarding claims you have made. Any 3rd party evidence supporting your claims will strengthen your application.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Expat_vinay said:


> For my work experience,
> 
> 
> I am planning to upload
> 
> *For current job:
> *1. Last month payslip,
> 2. 6 month bank-statement of salaried account,
> 3. Recent appraisal+promotion letter
> 4. Reference letter with roles and responsibility
> 
> *Please suggest if any other documents need to be uploaded.*
> 
> *For past jobs:
> *what all documents should I upload:
> 1. Experience Certificate
> 2. Reference Letter, which I submitted for ACS [not sure about this]
> 3. SD document [not sure about this]
> 
> Query: *Do i really need to upload* my SD and Reference letter from past jobs. Not sure, if that is needed now, as my ACS is done.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


Hi Vinay,

how many years of experience are you claiming ??
it is advisable to upload atleast 2 payslips per year for the duration of employment you are claiming points for..
It is advisable if you can get the bank statement for the complete duration of claimed employment; highlight the salary transfer in your account and upload the colored scan..

For the past jobs if u aren't claiming any points then its not necessary to upload anything.
However you can upload by the file named unclaimed experience details etc and upload the pdf.


----------



## gyanguru

*Hello*



skm4au said:


> Hi Prateek, In this case you should immediately speak with Citibank first.
> 
> You don't have to worry as the amount will be reversed before your next statement or even 10-12 working days.
> 
> I know as my clients face this issue when they make USD payments via CC and sometimes bank to bank transfer creates this issue.
> 
> Lastly, are you sure there was sufficient balance as with CC an amount of ~4% will be charge as transaction fee + conversion fee etc..


Hello skm4au...can you please inbox your contact. I have a specific query in this regard ..need some time to discuss. I am a new member unable to inbox you..


----------



## Vinopaal

Dont worry too much .. Listen some :music:



varununi7 said:


> Very worried myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Is there are wats app group for people waiting for their grants. Subclass 189??


----------



## Vinopaal

Kevin22 said:


> Is there are wats app group for people waiting for their grants. Subclass 189??



Text me your number, will add you.


----------



## darkendzport

Vinopaal said:


> Text me your number, will add you.


Can you add me as well plz. <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

Sorry little correction +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

HI all, 

In form 80 under parents category I have mentioned that they are non-migrating, My query is that should I have to provide any documents like PCC or any other. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jithooos

Vvrp Kumar said:


> HI all,
> 
> In form 80 under parents category I have mentioned that they are non-migrating, My query is that should I have to provide any documents like PCC or any other. Thanks in advance.




No other docs are required for parents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi,

I'm currently lodging my VISA, aiming for direct grant .. so I'm uploading all documents in advance (Form 80, PCC, Medical ..)

My quesiton: I'm single .. do I need to upload form 1221 as well .. or form 80 is enough ?


----------



## jaguar123

Very Less Grants this week


----------



## Vinopaal

Please attach both. There is no harm in doing that. 



m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently lodging my VISA, aiming for direct grant .. so I'm uploading all documents in advance (Form 80, PCC, Medical ..)
> 
> My quesiton: I'm single .. do I need to upload form 1221 as well .. or form 80 is enough ?


----------



## sonamt

Dear Experts, kindly help. For tax returns, do we need to produce a detailed tax assessment statement or just tax clearance certificate? Kindly advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently lodging my VISA, aiming for direct grant .. so I'm uploading all documents in advance (Form 80, PCC, Medical ..)
> 
> My quesiton: I'm single .. do I need to upload form 1221 as well .. or form 80 is enough ?




If you are aiming for direct grant, please upload form 1221. It hardly takes 30 mins to fill. Do not give CO a chance to come back. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

prateekjain1988 said:


> Yes, SD and RnR are mandatory. DIBP will do their own verification to verify the authenticity.



So, for SD and reference letter, should I upload my fully attested, certified true copy stamped document, same set, which I uploaded for ACS ?
Or
Will upload scan of document without any attestation stamp.

Which one will be better?

Also, i had different bank accounts with different companies. I closed account from my past jobs, so wont be having bank statement of old account. is it a mandate or just a few salary slips from past job will do.


----------



## Expat_vinay

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> how many years of experience are you claiming ??
> it is advisable to upload atleast 2 payslips per year for the duration of employment you are claiming points for..
> It is advisable if you can get the bank statement for the complete duration of claimed employment; highlight the salary transfer in your account and upload the colored scan..
> 
> For the past jobs if u aren't claiming any points then its not necessary to upload anything.
> However you can upload by the file named unclaimed experience details etc and upload the pdf.




So, for SD and reference letter, should I upload my fully attested, certified true copy stamped document, same set, which I uploaded for ACS ?
Or
Will upload scan of document without any attestation stamp.

Which one will be better?

Also, i had different bank accounts with different companies. I closed account from my past jobs, so wont be having bank statement of old account. is it a mandate or just a few salary slips from past job will do.


----------



## Expat_vinay

jithooos said:


> Hey Vinay
> 
> For current job, please upload
> 1. Pay slips for every quarter ( 4 per year)
> 2. 6 month bank-statement showing salary credit
> 3. Recent appraisal+promotion letter
> 4. Reference letter with roles and responsibility
> 
> For past jobs ( if points claimed)
> 
> 1. Pay slips
> 2. Bank statement
> 3. IT returns( if you have)
> 4. Experience letter/ R n R
> 
> Your main idea is to submit as much evidence as possible to convince the CO regarding claims you have made. Any 3rd party evidence supporting your claims will strengthen your application.




So, for SD and reference letter, should I upload my fully attested, certified true copy stamped document, same set, which I uploaded for ACS ?
Or
Will upload scan of document without any attestation stamp.

Which one will be better?

Also, i had different bank accounts with different companies. I closed account from my past jobs, so wont be having bank statement of old account. is it a mandate or just a few salary slips from past job will do.


----------



## aamer.gr81

Expat_vinay said:


> So, for SD and reference letter, should I upload my fully attested, certified true copy stamped document, same set, which I uploaded for ACS ?
> Or
> Will upload scan of document without any attestation stamp.
> 
> Which one will be better?
> 
> Also, i had different bank accounts with different companies. I closed account from my past jobs, so wont be having bank statement of old account. is it a mandate or just a few salary slips from past job will do.


Only if u r claiming points from the previous jobs. Else it is not required.
if u r not able to get the payslips, provide other third party documents like tax documents, bank statements etc to substantiate the claim.

regards


----------



## peRFect19

Guys,

Need your inputs over the below queries - 

1. Got medical examination done for myself and my wife on Saturday and on Tuesday, the health assessment status changed to *Health clearance provided – no action required. All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.*
Does this mean that the medicals came out fine? We aren't able to see the reports though.

2. Except for PCC, the status for which is currently "Under police verification", we have all the documents ready to be uploaded. Should I wait for the PCC Letter issuance or should I upload all the remaining documents. Obviously, need to avoid CO contact and aim for direct grant.

3. Is it necessary to upload our CVs during the visa lodge? I found mixed responses while searching this forum for the same query. 

Appreciate forum members' help


----------



## umashanker

Hello friends, i got invted on 4 oct and today 12 oct i have uploaded all the documets which were popped up and about my mother who is non migrating there also popped . I am waiting pcc of my mother.

Invite 4Oct and all documents uploaded today.
When will ii get commisement letter?


----------



## prateekjain1988

1. Got medical examination done for myself and my wife on Saturday and on Tuesday, the health assessment status changed to *Health clearance provided – no action required. All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.*
Does this mean that the medicals came out fine? We aren't able to see the reports though.

No action required. All good here.

2. Except for PCC, the status for which is currently "Under police verification", we have all the documents ready to be uploaded. Should I wait for the PCC Letter issuance or should I upload all the remaining documents. Obviously, need to avoid CO contact and aim for direct grant.

Upload the documents which you have ready and upload the PCC when you have it. Current trend states CO assignation to your case around 3rd week.

3. Is it necessary to upload our CVs during the visa lodge? I found mixed responses while searching this forum for the same query. 

Good to do but not mandatory. Your call.


----------



## visakh

umashanker said:


> Hello friends, i got invted on 4 oct and today 12 oct i have uploaded all the documets which were popped up and about my mother who is non migrating there also popped . I am waiting pcc of my mother.
> 
> Invite 4Oct and all documents uploaded today.
> When will ii get commisement letter?


Since your mother is non-migrating in the application, does not require PCC.
PCC required only for the applicants who are migrating. Please check and proceed.


----------



## skm4au

irahulbishnoi said:


> Just adding to my previous reply, if you received an immi commencement email. your CO will be the same if your application is ready for grant. they will just verify some stuff.


Verify adds time frame. Lets see.
Did you also receive this email and who was your CO.

Thanks, Sumit


----------



## thomas.pranoy

Hi guys, 

is there any active WhatsApp group for people who got their grant and are planning to move to Aus by Jan 2018?


----------



## skm4au

gyanguru said:


> Hello skm4au...can you please inbox your contact. I have a specific query in this regard ..need some time to discuss. I am a new member unable to inbox you..


Call me at *<SNIP>* *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*


----------



## peRFect19

prateekjain1988 said:


> 1. Got medical examination done for myself and my wife on Saturday and on Tuesday, the health assessment status changed to *Health clearance provided – no action required. All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.*
> Does this mean that the medicals came out fine? We aren't able to see the reports though.
> 
> No action required. All good here.
> 
> 2. Except for PCC, the status for which is currently "Under police verification", we have all the documents ready to be uploaded. Should I wait for the PCC Letter issuance or should I upload all the remaining documents. Obviously, need to avoid CO contact and aim for direct grant.
> 
> Upload the documents which you have ready and upload the PCC when you have it. Current trend states CO assignation to your case around 3rd week.
> 
> 3. Is it necessary to upload our CVs during the visa lodge? I found mixed responses while searching this forum for the same query.
> 
> Good to do but not mandatory. Your call.


Thanks. Any idea how much time it takes to get the PCC Letter once the police verification has been completed? Should we expect that within 3 weeks? (assuming CO contact in 3 weeks)


----------



## andreyx108b

skm4au said:


> Verify adds time frame. Lets see.
> Did you also receive this email and who was your CO.
> 
> Thanks, Sumit


Immi commence email and grants in general have nothing in common, most people get it at the beginning and then waiting can be 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12 and so on months. 

not all receive it, and still wait or don't wait too long...


----------



## andreyx108b

prateekjain1988 said:


> 1. Got medical examination done for myself and my wife on Saturday and on Tuesday, the health assessment status changed to *Health clearance provided – no action required. All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.*
> Does this mean that the medicals came out fine? We aren't able to see the reports though.
> 
> No action required. All good here.
> 
> 2. Except for PCC, the status for which is currently "Under police verification", we have all the documents ready to be uploaded. Should I wait for the PCC Letter issuance or should I upload all the remaining documents. Obviously, need to avoid CO contact and aim for direct grant.
> 
> Upload the documents which you have ready and upload the PCC when you have it. Current trend states CO assignation to your case around 3rd week.
> 
> 3. Is it necessary to upload our CVs during the visa lodge? I found mixed responses while searching this forum for the same query.
> 
> Good to do but not mandatory. Your call.


There are couple of dozen applicants who had been requested CV. 

If one is aiming for a direct grant then CV is mandatory. 

For both primary and spouse.


----------



## peRFect19

andreyx108b said:


> There are couple of dozen applicants who had been requested CV.
> 
> If one is aiming for a direct grant then CV is mandatory.
> 
> For both primary and spouse.


Even when not claiming any points for work experience? My relevant work-ex lies in the "under 3 years" bracket and I do not get any work-ex points.


----------



## ravinder.529

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks. Any idea how much time it takes to get the PCC Letter once the police verification has been completed? Should we expect that within 3 weeks? (assuming CO contact in 3 weeks)


After Police verification, It should not take more than 7-10 days.
I received PCC after one week of police verification.


----------



## skm4au

andreyx108b said:


> Immi commence email and grants in general have nothing in common, most people get it at the beginning and then waiting can be 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12 and so on months.
> 
> not all receive it, and still wait or don't wait too long...


Thanks Andrey for your feedback.


----------



## ravinder.529

Hi All,
While doing final VISA payment, I see three options
1. credit card/debit card
2. paypal
3. Bpay

How Can I pay using forex card ?


----------



## prateekjain1988

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All,
> While doing final VISA payment, I see three options
> 1. credit card/debit card
> 2. paypal
> 3. Bpay
> 
> How Can I pay using forex card ?



Use Option 1


----------



## skm4au

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi All,
> While doing final VISA payment, I see three options
> 1. credit card/debit card
> 2. paypal
> 3. Bpay
> 
> How Can I pay using forex card ?


Forex card is debit card only.


----------



## aminn_524

peRFect19 said:


> Even when not claiming any points for work experience? My relevant work-ex lies in the "under 3 years" bracket and I do not get any work-ex points.


This is my question too, I didn't claim any point for work experience, so should I submit my CV?


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Documents Upload Doubt*



aamer.gr81 said:


> Only if u r claiming points from the previous jobs. Else it is not required.
> if u r not able to get the payslips, provide other third party documents like tax documents, bank statements etc to substantiate the claim.
> 
> regards


Yes, I am claiming points from my previous jobs. 

So just one clarity, should I upload attested and true certified copy SD and reference document or without any attestation. Which one will be more preferred.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Documents Upload Doubt*

Hi Experts,

Please throw some light here.

I am claiming points from previous jobs as well in addition to my current job.

For documents upload of my previous job, 
I will be uploading SD/Reference letter. My question is that SD should be attested+true certified copy stamped or not.

I have both. I used the attested one for my ACS skill assessment.


----------



## Omahzebo

darkendzport said:


> Vinopaal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text me your number, will add you.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add me as well plz. <*SNIP*>
> Sent from my SM-G930F u6sing Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 please add me as well.. +<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## rinoshkk

I lodged my application on 10th Oct. Front-loaded the following documents.

Main applicant
==========

All Offer letters
All service certificates
All Relieveing letters
Statuary declarations
Pay slips for the last 8 years (one for every six months)
PF statements for the last 8 years
Awards received from the employer
Degree Certificate
Degree marksheets
Passports (Previous & Current)
Photographs
Birth certificate
Alternate name affidavit
IT 26AS - last 8 years
Form 16 - last 8 years
Bank Statements for the last 8 years
ACS assessment letter
PTE-A score card
Form 80
Form 1221
PCC
Medicals payment receipt
Old 457 visa cancellation mail

Spouse
======

Passports
Birth certificate
Degree certificate
Letter from college - functional english
Form 1221
Form 80
PCC
Relationship documents:
Marriage certificate
Joint home loan account
Flight & Train tickets
Kids birth certificates
Passports having spouse names
Document for joint ownership of property
Photograph
PCC
Alternate name affidavit
Medicals payment receipt

Kids
====

Birth certificate
Passport
Photograph
Medicals payment receipt

Hope I haven't missed anything.

Thanks!
Rosh


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

Releived. My IMMI today says "Health clearance provided". Thanks everyone for providing valuable suggestion ..M feeling good.


----------



## jithooos

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Releived. My IMMI today says "Health clearance provided". Thanks everyone for providing valuable suggestion ..M feeling good.




There you go buddy. Grab a beer and enjoy your weekend !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please throw some light here.
> 
> I am claiming points from previous jobs as well in addition to my current job.
> 
> For documents upload of my previous job,
> I will be uploading SD/Reference letter. My question is that SD should be attested+true certified copy stamped or not.
> 
> I have both. I used the attested one for my ACS skill assessment.


Vinay,

It is recommended to upload the exact same documents that you provided to ACS (+ an additional reference in case if you earned work points after ACS). The ACS result pdf kinda gives you a hint about this by saying that ACS does not undertake any verification and DIBP may want to verify these documents.


----------



## KeeDa

rinoshkk said:


> I lodged my application on 10th Oct. Front-loaded the following documents.
> 
> Main applicant
> ==========
> 
> All Offer letters
> All service certificates
> All Relieveing letters
> Statuary declarations
> Pay slips for the last 8 years (one for every six months)
> PF statements for the last 8 years
> Awards received from the employer
> Degree Certificate
> Degree marksheets
> Passports (Previous & Current)
> Photographs
> Birth certificate
> Alternate name affidavit
> IT 26AS - last 8 years
> Form 16 - last 8 years
> Bank Statements for the last 8 years
> ACS assessment letter
> PTE-A score card
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> PCC
> Medicals payment receipt
> Old 457 visa cancellation mail
> 
> Spouse
> ======
> 
> Passports
> Birth certificate
> Degree certificate
> Letter from college - functional english
> Form 1221
> Form 80
> PCC
> Relationship documents:
> Marriage certificate
> Joint home loan account
> Flight & Train tickets
> Kids birth certificates
> Passports having spouse names
> Document for joint ownership of property
> Photograph
> PCC
> Alternate name affidavit
> Medicals payment receipt
> 
> Kids
> ====
> 
> Birth certificate
> Passport
> Photograph
> Medicals payment receipt
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anything.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rosh


Looks good. Remember to share your PTE results from pearsons website (if you haven't done this already). I don't see anything missing.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

rinoshkk said:


> I lodged my application on 10th Oct. Front-loaded the following documents.
> 
> Main applicant
> ==========
> 
> All Offer letters
> All service certificates
> All Relieveing letters
> Statuary declarations
> Pay slips for the last 8 years (one for every six months)
> PF statements for the last 8 years
> Awards received from the employer
> Degree Certificate
> Degree marksheets
> Passports (Previous & Current)
> Photographs
> Birth certificate
> Alternate name affidavit
> IT 26AS - last 8 years
> Form 16 - last 8 years
> Bank Statements for the last 8 years
> ACS assessment letter
> PTE-A score card
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> PCC
> Medicals payment receipt
> Old 457 visa cancellation mail
> 
> Spouse
> ======
> 
> Passports
> Birth certificate
> Degree certificate
> Letter from college - functional english
> Form 1221
> Form 80
> PCC
> Relationship documents:
> Marriage certificate
> Joint home loan account
> Flight & Train tickets
> Kids birth certificates
> Passports having spouse names
> Document for joint ownership of property
> Photograph
> PCC
> Alternate name affidavit
> Medicals payment receipt
> 
> Kids
> ====
> 
> Birth certificate
> Passport
> Photograph
> Medicals payment receipt
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anything.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rosh


what is 231313 in your signature ?


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

jithooos said:


> There you go buddy. Grab a beer and enjoy your weekend !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yaa really need that..Thanks..


----------



## andreyx108b

peRFect19 said:


> Even when not claiming any points for work experience? My relevant work-ex lies in the "under 3 years" bracket and I do not get any work-ex points.




Yes. Even without claiming, CV should be attached to avoid any chance of CO contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

Hello everyone
I am unable to pay my visa fee due to bank limit in Pakistan. Can anyone help me out. My bank wont increase the limit as i had a discussion on the phone. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

osamapervez said:


> Hello everyone
> I am unable to pay my visa fee due to bank limit in Pakistan. Can anyone help me out. My bank wont increase the limit as i had a discussion on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy a forex card, load it with the AUD.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application in Feb 2017. As last document I have been asked for my wife's functional english evidence which I have provided on 15th Sept. Now almost one month after that there has been no communication from CO/GSM. Any idea how long usually it takes to be contacted at this stage please?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi guys,

I submitted my eoi on 4/09/17 as a business analyst. Now, i have got myself assessed as software engineer. Can i change my occupation in the eoi??

Thanks


----------



## rajhans2011

Mechanical Engineer need to wait at least 5-6month for visa grant? Is it true ?


----------



## MohAdnan

osamapervez said:


> Hello everyone
> I am unable to pay my visa fee due to bank limit in Pakistan. Can anyone help me out. My bank wont increase the limit as i had a discussion on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I can help you with that bro. Send me a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## kaushik_91

Hi All,

My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.

Here is my Timeline *


PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017

PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)

ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*

ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)

PCC Date : 24th March 2017

EOI Submission - 28th March 2017

Invitation Received - 29th March 2017

Application Submission - 21st April 2017

Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017

Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017

Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017

IED : 25 April 2018

Cheers,
Kaushik.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations Kaushik

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

prdream said:


> Congratulations Kaushik
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgovindan

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hearty congratulations Kaushik !!!


----------



## kaushik_91

sunilgovindan said:


> Hearty congratulations Kaushik !!!


Thanks a lot Sunil!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla

And now starts the long wait. Front loaded all the documents. Lets see if the CO is assigned or do I get a direct grant.


----------



## AhsanZia

osamapervez said:


> Hello everyone
> I am unable to pay my visa fee due to bank limit in Pakistan. Can anyone help me out. My bank wont increase the limit as i had a discussion on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Request bank to enhance limit for 1 or 2 days.. it?ll work. I did the same


----------



## AmazingTiger

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats mate. All the best for your future endeavours !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

AmazingTiger said:


> Congrats mate. All the best for your future endeavours !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application in Feb 2017. As last document I have been asked for my wife's functional english evidence which I have provided on 15th Sept. Now almost one month after that there has been no communication from CO/GSM. Any idea how long usually it takes to be contacted at this stage please?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh



Hi Sourabh,

I also lodged my application in Feb and last I heard from CO was in March. 

Did you make a VAC2 payment or gave a documentation?

I read that once VAC2 payment is made, a grant is handed out quickly. Hang in there buddy!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

Nmonga32 said:


> Congratulations buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried contacting CO.


----------



## jaguar123

What is delay and quota exceeded mail.


----------



## Nmonga32

jaguar123 said:


> Have you tried contacting CO.




I want to but i am waiting for service timelines to drop. Right now its 7-11 months and my application falls within that range. 

Its clearly mentioned on DIBP website that update-related queries would only be entertained once the time lines are exhausted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

jaguar123 said:


> What is delay and quota exceeded mail.




When did u lodge ur application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations Kaushik and all the very best in your endeavors.


----------



## jaguar123

Nmonga32 said:


> When did u lodge ur application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My timelines are in signature. I lodged on 24-Aug.


----------



## jaguar123

Nmonga32 said:


> I want to but i am waiting for service timelines to drop. Right now its 7-11 months and my application falls within that range.
> 
> Its clearly mentioned on DIBP website that update-related queries would only be entertained once the time lines are exhausted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So its more than 7 months since you lodged, I think you should try to contact them.


----------



## Nmonga32

jaguar123 said:


> My timelines are in signature. I lodged on 24-Aug.




Ok. 

Signatures are not visible on Tapatalk App


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


congratulations Kaushik


----------



## sultan_azam

rajhans2011 said:


> Mechanical Engineer need to wait at least 5-6month for visa grant? Is it true ?


processing time are affected by the documents provided along with visa application

occupations dont play any role in visa grant timelines


----------



## Nmonga32

jaguar123 said:


> So its more than 7 months since you lodged, I think you should try to contact them.




Hmmm. I ll call them next week. Need to set aside 2 hrs just to get through the call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Is there a toll free number for DIBP?? A 2-hour international call is going to cost a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> what is 231313 in your signature ?


Sorry, that was a typo. Corrected now!!


----------



## Nmonga32

sultan_azam said:


> processing time are affected by the documents provided along with visa application
> 
> occupations dont play any role in visa grant timelines


Hi Sultan, 

Can you provide me with some advise on calling DIBP to check my application status?

Its been more than 8 months since I filed my visa application. As per their services standards, processing times are 7-11 months. Is it advisable to call? (my agent says not advisable)

Also, any idea about the calling process - Is it IVR, what information do we need to keep hand?

Many thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Can you provide me with some advise on calling DIBP to check my application status?
> 
> Its been more than 8 months since I filed my visa application. As per their services standards, processing times are 7-11 months. Is it advisable to call? (my agent says not advisable)
> 
> Also, any idea about the calling process - Is it IVR, what information do we need to keep hand?
> 
> Many thanks.


from what i have heard on forum, calling them was helpful in 2015 or early 2016, they dont entertain much even if you have crossed processing timelines, you will get a generic reply

the call is IVR based and then they will connect you to officer at DIBP

you need to have TRN or visa application number ready for reference

the call is not toll free and you will have to spend 1-2 hrs and some good money to get a generic reply


----------



## Nmonga32

sultan_azam said:


> from what i have heard on forum, calling them was helpful in 2015 or early 2016, they dont entertain much even if you have crossed processing timelines, you will get a generic reply
> 
> the call is IVR based and then they will connect you to officer at DIBP
> 
> you need to have TRN or visa application number ready for reference
> 
> the call is not toll free and you will have to spend 1-2 hrs and some good money to get a generic reply


Thanks Sultan...

Any other advise on what i can do? Any other alternatives apart from calling?


----------



## rinoshkk

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations Kaushik!!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## jithooos

Nmonga32 said:


> Thanks Sultan...
> 
> Any other advise on what i can do? Any other alternatives apart from calling?


Wait for a week more until they publish the new processing time frames. Then you will have a solid ground to make a decision, to call or not !! Whether it will help or not, thats an unsure affair.


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> Wait for a week more until they publish the new processing time frames. Then you will have a solid ground to make a decision, to call or not !! Whether it will help or not, thats an unsure affair.


Thanks Jithooos, I am sticking to your suggestion. Waiting for DIBP to update their processing times..


----------



## jithooos

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Kaushik and all the very best in your endeavors.


hey buddy 

Were you able to obtain waiver for your IED ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> Thanks Sultan...
> 
> Any other advise on what i can do? Any other alternatives apart from calling?


i can understand your frustration, but wait a bit more.. i guess it will be granted soon


----------



## Maverick_VJ

jithooos said:


> hey buddy
> 
> Were you able to obtain waiver for your IED ?


I tried calling up only to get an answer that all are busy a couple of times and also sent a request for extension which was answered only when I was in Sydney .

I got a 8504 Visa Breach letter which is the facilitation letter for cases like mine which have very short notice period on IED. However, without any clarity and the IED date approaching, we traveled honoring the date though I paid a bomb on the flight charges but it was better than being hung and dry without any clarity.


----------



## kashypramod

Join Date: Jul 2017
Location: Bangalore
Posts: 11
Rep Power: 0
kashypramod is on a distinguished road
2 likes received
1 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Hey all is there any order in which the visa applications are picked up by CO...I applied on 31st August and submitted all documents except medical which was done on 27th September and delays by the hospital...when can I expect CO to be assigned..

Please suggest


----------



## AbhayJha

Hi All, I am about to lodge my visa application from India and would like to know if visa fees can be paid by my brother in law using his card on my behalf(who lives in Australia) ? Or is it necessary to be made from my card only? I am checking this because here I will be charged on the card and probably also the exchange rate difference and will not have to pay those charges if made from an Australian card. Anybody has an idea about this? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

AbhayJha said:


> Hi All, I am about to lodge my visa application from India and would like to know if visa fees can be paid by my brother in law using his card on my behalf(who lives in Australia) ? Or is it necessary to be made from my card only? I am checking this because here I will be charged on the card and probably also the exchange rate difference and will not have to pay those charges if made from an Australian card. Anybody has an idea about this?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Anyone can pay your fees, good luck 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Maverick_VJ said:


> I tried calling up only to get an answer that all are busy a couple of times and also sent a request for extension which was answered only when I was in Sydney .
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 8504 Visa Breach letter which is the facilitation letter for cases like mine which have very short notice period on IED. However, without any clarity and the IED date approaching, we traveled honoring the date though I paid a bomb on the flight charges but it was better than being hung and dry without any clarity.




Good to know that you validate your PR in time. All the best for your future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

shekharsince1986 said:


> Anyone can pay your fees, good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Ok, thank you for your prompt response. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AbhayJha said:


> Hi All, I am about to lodge my visa application from India and would like to know if visa fees can be paid by my brother in law using his card on my behalf(who lives in Australia) ? Or is it necessary to be made from my card only? I am checking this because here I will be charged on the card and probably also the exchange rate difference and will not have to pay those charges if made from an Australian card. Anybody has an idea about this?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


as far as i know, you can via his card... good luck


----------



## Saikirupa

Hi Guys,

For employment proof, 
For all my previous employments, I submitted Experience letter which states my position, start of employment, end of employment details and Form-16 (Tax document)
For my current employment, First and last payslip, current year Form-16 (Tax document)

Third party Statutory declaration for all companies.

Is this enough? or Bank statement / payslips required? I am bit confused whether this is causing a delay.

P.S
All the companies i worked so far are MNCs


----------



## bakbak

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday!. 189 Visa.
> 
> Here is my Timeline *
> 
> 
> PTE Test- 24th Jan 2017
> 
> PTE Result - 25th Jan 2017 (87/86/90/81 - L/R/S/W)
> 
> ACS Applied - 10th Mar 2017*
> 
> ACS Outcome - 23rd March 2017 (70 Points)
> 
> PCC Date : 24th March 2017
> 
> EOI Submission - 28th March 2017
> 
> Invitation Received - 29th March 2017
> 
> Application Submission - 21st April 2017
> 
> Medicals Date : 22nd April 2017
> 
> Delay & Quota Exceeded Email - 8th June 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 12 Oct 2017
> 
> IED : 25 April 2018
> 
> Cheers,
> Kaushik.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats!!! Relaxed to know that someone who applied in April end got the grant.


----------



## kaushik_91

bakbak said:


> Congrats!!! Relaxed to know that someone who applied in April end got the grant.


Thanks a lot! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

rinoshkk said:


> Congratulations Kaushik!!:whoo::clap2:


Thanks a lot!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Kaushik


Thanks a lot Sultan!!..Got my grant letter and visa copy today!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For employment proof,
> For all my previous employments, I submitted Experience letter which states my position, start of employment, end of employment details and Form-16 (Tax document)
> For my current employment, First and last payslip, current year Form-16 (Tax document)
> 
> Third party Statutory declaration for all companies.
> 
> Is this enough? or Bank statement / payslips required? I am bit confused whether this is causing a delay.
> 
> P.S
> All the companies i worked so far are MNCs


I think it is better to provide bank statements, rather than waiting for CO to ask for it. Same with payslips, provide 2 for each year. I have provided Form 16, Bank statements, 26AS, PF Statements for last 8 years.

Thanks!


----------



## jithooos

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> For employment proof,
> 
> For all my previous employments, I submitted Experience letter which states my position, start of employment, end of employment details and Form-16 (Tax document)
> 
> For my current employment, First and last payslip, current year Form-16 (Tax document)
> 
> 
> 
> Third party Statutory declaration for all companies.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this enough? or Bank statement / payslips required? I am bit confused whether this is causing a delay.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S
> 
> All the companies i worked so far are MNCs




Payslips and bank statements are definitely recommended if you want to avoid a CO contact. Upload it if you have those handy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au

jaguar123 said:


> Have you tried contacting CO.


Hi Jaguar,

Who is your CO from Adelaide, mine is Ruth who shared IMMI Assess Commence Email.


----------



## Kar86

I am getting confused with IED. How they provide IED? 
For Example:
Australian PCC on 7th Jan 2017
Indian PCC on 11th March 2017
Medicals completed on 22nd March 2017.
What will be IED? 

I have just given random dates to understand better. I am also aware that it may go beyond processing times.


----------



## au513

rinoshkk said:


> I think it is better to provide bank statements, rather than waiting for CO to ask for it. Same with payslips, provide 2 for each year. I have provided Form 16, Bank statements, 26AS, PF Statements for last 8 years.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, 

Bank statements of how previous years is required?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Kar86 said:


> I am getting confused with IED. How they provide IED?
> For Example:
> Australian PCC on 7th Jan 2017
> Indian PCC on 11th March 2017
> Medicals completed on 22nd March 2017.
> What will be IED?
> 
> I have just given random dates to understand better. I am also aware that it may go beyond processing times.


It will be 11-Mar-2018 =MIN(your home/ current country PCC, meds)


----------



## jithooos

Kar86 said:


> I am getting confused with IED. How they provide IED?
> For Example:
> Australian PCC on 7th Jan 2017
> Indian PCC on 11th March 2017
> Medicals completed on 22nd March 2017.
> What will be IED?
> 
> I have just given random dates to understand better. I am also aware that it may go beyond processing times.




IED will be one year from your PCC or medicals, whichever is earlier. If it goes beyond processing time, CO will issue an IED as per his discretion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Bank statements of how previous years is required?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you have for all these years, upload it. Why do you want to take a chance here if it’s available ? It will only support your application. At the end of the day it’s you who is benefited. Also highlight your salary credited every month in that doc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bank statements of how previous years is required?
> 
> Thanks


You need to provide the bank statements for all the years you are claiming points for overseas employment experience. In my case, all I needed was for 8 years and got a soft-copy from the bank's customer care.

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For employment proof,
> For all my previous employments, I submitted Experience letter which states my position, start of employment, end of employment details and Form-16 (Tax document)
> For my current employment, First and last payslip, current year Form-16 (Tax document)
> 
> Third party Statutory declaration for all companies.
> 
> Is this enough? or Bank statement / payslips required? I am bit confused whether this is causing a delay.
> 
> P.S
> All the companies i worked so far are MNCs


i assume you are claiming experience points

if possible, provide at least payslips per year and corresponding bank statements indicating credit of salary

best is to provide - roles and responsibility letter on company letter head from HR


----------



## sultan_azam

Kar86 said:


> I am getting confused with IED. How they provide IED?
> For Example:
> Australian PCC on 7th Jan 2017
> Indian PCC on 11th March 2017
> Medicals completed on 22nd March 2017.
> What will be IED?
> 
> I have just given random dates to understand better. I am also aware that it may go beyond processing times.


in general situation it should be 7th Jan 2018(IED)


----------



## varununi7

Second week was a hogwash! Hardly any June July applicant granted! 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

jithooos said:


> If you have for all these years, upload it. Why do you want to take a chance here if it’s available ? It will only support your application. At the end of the day it’s you who is benefited. Also highlight your salary credited every month in that doc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we highlight or annotate in our documents like bank statements etc? Is it allowed and ok to do that? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

AbhayJha said:


> Can we highlight or annotate in our documents like bank statements etc? Is it allowed and ok to do that?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Yes, you can very much highlight it. Nothing wrong in that. It’s Just to make CO’s job easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

jithooos said:


> Yes, you can very much highlight it. Nothing wrong in that. It’s Just to make CO’s job easier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are right it makes CO's job much easier. I was just not sure if we could do that so asked it here  I was worried if they see it as alteration to any document. Thats me Being too paranoid I guess!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Hi all, I'm Shekhar.

If anyone can let me know exactly what papers are required to get a direct grant. I have following papers please suggest - 

Academics -

10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
Bcom Hons Marksheet and Certificate
MBA Marksheet and Certificate
CPA Foundation FAR And Business Law Marksheet
CPA Letter of Good Standing As An Associate Member
CPA positive skill assessment letter for Academics
PTE Score with Superior English

Employment -

Employer Reference Letter
All Pay Slips In Cash
Appointment Letter
Salary Certificate
Increment and Promotion Letter
Organisation Chart of Company
Resume
CPA Positive Skill Assessment for Employment

Other Documents -

Passport 
Marriage Certificate
PCC applied For Australian Study Duration
PCC applied for India
Medicals generated ID and about to proceed

Spouse -

Passport
Marriage Certificate
10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
Bcom Marksheet and Certificate
IELTS General Score 6 band valid till 2018 August
Letter from College confirming study In English
Resume although she's not working
PCC applied for India
Medicals Generated ID and about to proceed

My Questions -

*I don't have any IT Return for me and my spouse and I read it is not compulsory if you have all pay slips and if it is in Cash. I didn't provide any Return to CPA for my assessment as well. IT Returns are not mandatory. So, is it true?

*What are the various forms I need to fill for me and my spouse like form 80 and 1221. Please suggest?

*Any other papers I should submit together with Visa Fees for a Direct Grant.

*What questions DIBP asks if there is an Interview?

*What is the probability of Rejection by DIBP if my employer doesn't respond well or interview doesn't go well or paper work are not proper?

*How long it takes for Final Visa Arrival if all documents attached with Visa Fees are perfect.

Kindly reply and all your help and guidance will be highly appreciated.

Thanks In Advance.

Cheers,

Shekhar.


----------



## Fuch

Dear Experts

How do I respond to CO after I've uploaded requested documents? letter and checklist i received from CO seem contradicting.

Quote from letter:
"Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."

Quote from checklist:
"You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will
also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount.
Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We
do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments."

Can i conclude that:
1. i need to upload document in immi account.
2. Press IP once document uploaded.
3. Send an email to inform CO that i've uploaded document, WITHOUT any attachment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Fuch said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> How do I respond to CO after I've uploaded requested documents? letter and checklist i received from CO seem contradicting.
> 
> Quote from letter:
> "Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> Quote from checklist:
> "You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will
> also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount.
> Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We
> do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments."
> 
> Can i conclude that:
> 1. i need to upload document in immi account.
> 2. Press IP once document uploaded.
> 3. Send an email to inform CO that i've uploaded document, WITHOUT any attachment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I just did the first two, didn’t bother them through an email. I hope there would/should be an internal mechanism to intimate the same to the CO upon uploading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Fuch said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> How do I respond to CO after I've uploaded requested documents? letter and checklist i received from CO seem contradicting.
> 
> Quote from letter:
> "Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> Quote from checklist:
> "You can attach requested document(s) to your application through ImmiAccount. You will
> also be able to confirm our receipt of the attachments through ImmiAccount.
> Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We
> do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments."
> 
> Can i conclude that:
> 1. i need to upload document in immi account.
> 2. Press IP once document uploaded.
> 3. Send an email to inform CO that i've uploaded document, WITHOUT any attachment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You just have to upload in immi account and press IP button. Do not bother sending email since its strongly discouraged by DIBP. ( I got generic email saying -do not send for confirming document uploads). 

Cheers !!


----------



## jithooos

st_141 said:


> Hi all, I'm Shekhar.
> 
> If anyone can let me know exactly what papers are required to get a direct grant. I have following papers please suggest -
> 
> Academics -
> 
> 10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> 12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> Bcom Hons Marksheet and Certificate
> MBA Marksheet and Certificate
> CPA Foundation FAR And Business Law Marksheet
> CPA Letter of Good Standing As An Associate Member
> CPA positive skill assessment letter for Academics
> PTE Score with Superior English
> 
> Employment -
> 
> Employer Reference Letter
> All Pay Slips In Cash
> Appointment Letter
> Salary Certificate
> Increment and Promotion Letter
> Organisation Chart of Company
> Resume
> CPA Positive Skill Assessment for Employment
> 
> Other Documents -
> 
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> PCC applied For Australian Study Duration
> PCC applied for India
> Medicals generated ID and about to proceed
> 
> Spouse -
> 
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> 10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> 12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> Bcom Marksheet and Certificate
> IELTS General Score 6 band valid till 2018 August
> Letter from College confirming study In English
> Resume although she's not working
> PCC applied for India
> Medicals Generated ID and about to proceed
> 
> My Questions -
> 
> *I don't have any IT Return for me and my spouse and I read it is not compulsory if you have all pay slips and if it is in Cash. I didn't provide any Return to CPA for my assessment as well. IT Returns are not mandatory. So, is it true?
> 
> *What are the various forms I need to fill for me and my spouse like form 80 and 1221. Please suggest?
> 
> *Any other papers I should submit together with Visa Fees for a Direct Grant.
> 
> *What questions DIBP asks if there is an Interview?
> 
> *What is the probability of Rejection by DIBP if my employer doesn't respond well or interview doesn't go well or paper work are not proper?
> 
> *How long it takes for Final Visa Arrival if all documents attached with Visa Fees are perfect.
> 
> Kindly reply and all your help and guidance will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks In Advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shekhar.


Dear Shekhar

Listed documents looks perfect. Remember to send the PTE results through their official website for both of you. 

IT returns are not mandatory, but it definitely helps. Submit bank statement for the period of employment claims highlighting all the salary credit for each month. 

Submit form 80, 1221 for yourself and spouse. 

If they call you for an interview they will be verifying whatever you have claimed. Like your role, work experience and related stuffs. Nothing to worry about. 

Rejections are extremely rare for genuine cases. Finally they give you one more chance(natural justice letter) to explain your side if they are not convinced. Many have got their grant after submitting this letter. 

Visa approval is highly variable. So no one can say a time frame. 

Enjoy your weekend. Cheers !!


----------



## st_141

Thanks a lot bro for replying and will follow your advice. Just the salary paid was in Cash so still should I upload Bank Statement.
Is form 80 and 1221 too difficult to fill I mean the details as I haven't looked at it either.
I also got a letter of affidavit for safety from court and notorised too and its from employer stating the salary paid was in cash and my roles and job hours and designation and he provided a salary cerificate. 
Cheers.


----------



## yousufkhan

st_141 said:


> Thanks a lot bro for replying and will follow your advice. Just the salary paid was in Cash so still should I upload Bank Statement.
> Is form 80 and 1221 too difficult to fill I mean the details as I haven't looked at it either.
> I also got a letter of affidavit for safety from court and notorised too and its from employer stating the salary paid was in cash and my roles and job hours and designation and he provided a salary cerificate.
> Cheers.


-
Hi,
Bank statement matters if you are paid salary in that bank account to strengthen your employment evidence even further. So in your case you don't require banl statements & salary slips + salary certificate are suffice. But make sure it is mention that you received so and so(figures) salary "as cash".

Your document list seems flawless. Just make sure to provide translations for douments which are not in English.

Cheers


----------



## st_141

Dear Yousuf,

Thanks for writing. Will follow what you said and yaa pay slips, salary certificate and affidavit by employer all says paid in cash. Moreover, all documents are in English.

Cheers,

Shekhar Mehta.


----------



## jithooos

st_141 said:


> Thanks a lot bro for replying and will follow your advice. Just the salary paid was in Cash so still should I upload Bank Statement.
> Is form 80 and 1221 too difficult to fill I mean the details as I haven't looked at it either.
> I also got a letter of affidavit for safety from court and notorised too and its from employer stating the salary paid was in cash and my roles and job hours and designation and he provided a salary cerificate.
> Cheers.




Form 80 & 1221 is very much required. Ignore it and be ready for a CO contact. Spend a week for this forms, it’s still worth. Rest of your query is answered above by a fellow member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Alright bro will fill up both 80 and 1221 for myself and spouse. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sourabh123

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> I also lodged my application in Feb and last I heard from CO was in March.
> 
> Did you make a VAC2 payment or gave a documentation?
> 
> I read that once VAC2 payment is made, a grant is handed out quickly. Hang in there buddy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

I submitted PTE score for my wife.

I too heard it's quick after this but haven't heard back yet.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## NCH

I submitted my EOI couple of days ago to migrate as a Civil Engineer under ANZSCO code 233211.

In my EOI, I claimed 65 points for 189 VISA and 70 for 190 Visa with Victorian state sponsorship. 

What are my chances to get my invitation under 189 and how long it will take? 

According to the previous invitation round results Civil Engineering occupation ceiling value is 3296, but filled only 289.

ALso, may I know whether this invitation waiting time depends on the queue of Civil Engineering professionals application or is it depends on all number of applications received to the system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naveen_kumar222002

NCH said:


> I submitted my EOI couple of days ago to migrate as a Civil Engineer under ANZSCO code 233211.
> 
> In my EOI, I claimed 65 points for 189 VISA and 70 for 190 Visa with Victorian state sponsorship.
> 
> What are my chances to get my invitation under 189 and how long it will take?
> 
> According to the previous invitation round results Civil Engineering occupation ceiling value is 3296, but filled only 289.
> 
> ALso, may I know whether this invitation waiting time depends on the queue of Civil Engineering professionals application or is it depends on all number of applications received to the system?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Ceiling is applicable only for 189. The waiting period is dependent on the queue of the same Anzsco code applicants only as well as the subclass. Subclasses have priorities. Check myimmitracker to get a better forecast on your invite.

Hope this helps.


----------



## naveen_kumar222002

st_141 said:


> Alright bro will fill up both 80 and 1221 for myself and spouse.
> 
> Thanks.


Bank statement, IT return, PF statement, Job description from all the employers / colleague declaration... these are few of the things which will help strengthen your case for a direct grant. It worked for me.


----------



## NCH

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Ceiling is applicable only for 189. The waiting period is dependent on the queue of the same Anzsco code applicants only as well as the subclass. Subclasses have priorities. Check myimmitracker to get a better forecast on your invite.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks. I checked myimmitracker. Is it possible to get an idea for the waiting time for invitation? As, I saw, it gives a pretty good picture and the time frame for grant PR after lodging a visa.


----------



## NB

st_141 said:


> Hi all, I'm Shekhar.
> 
> If anyone can let me know exactly what papers are required to get a direct grant. I have following papers please suggest -
> 
> Academics -
> 
> 10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> 12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> Bcom Hons Marksheet and Certificate
> MBA Marksheet and Certificate
> CPA Foundation FAR And Business Law Marksheet
> CPA Letter of Good Standing As An Associate Member
> CPA positive skill assessment letter for Academics
> PTE Score with Superior English
> 
> Employment -
> 
> Employer Reference Letter
> All Pay Slips In Cash
> Appointment Letter
> Salary Certificate
> Increment and Promotion Letter
> Organisation Chart of Company
> Resume
> CPA Positive Skill Assessment for Employment
> 
> Other Documents -
> 
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> PCC applied For Australian Study Duration
> PCC applied for India
> Medicals generated ID and about to proceed
> 
> Spouse -
> 
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> 10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> 12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> Bcom Marksheet and Certificate
> IELTS General Score 6 band valid till 2018 August
> Letter from College confirming study In English
> Resume although she's not working
> PCC applied for India
> Medicals Generated ID and about to proceed
> 
> My Questions -
> 
> *I don't have any IT Return for me and my spouse and I read it is not compulsory if you have all pay slips and if it is in Cash. I didn't provide any Return to CPA for my assessment as well. IT Returns are not mandatory. So, is it true?
> 
> *What are the various forms I need to fill for me and my spouse like form 80 and 1221. Please suggest?
> 
> *Any other papers I should submit together with Visa Fees for a Direct Grant.
> 
> *What questions DIBP asks if there is an Interview?
> 
> *What is the probability of Rejection by DIBP if my employer doesn't respond well or interview doesn't go well or paper work are not proper?
> 
> *How long it takes for Final Visa Arrival if all documents attached with Visa Fees are perfect.
> 
> Kindly reply and all your help and guidance will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks In Advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shekhar.


Are you sure that you want to migrate to Australia ?

Leave alone the chance of getting a PR, which I think are itself very low as you have no 3rd party evidence for your employment.
The chances of rejection are extremely high

From what information you have provided , you have worked in a low paying job in a very small organisation 

With this background, do you realistically think you can easily get a high paying job in Australia ?

Applicants earning millions per year in India with 10-15 years experience are not getting jobs easily 

Don’t spend upwrds of 10,000 AUD chasing a dream
Reassess your options carefully

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

st_141 said:


> Hi all, I'm Shekhar.
> 
> If anyone can let me know exactly what papers are required to get a direct grant. I have following papers please suggest -
> 
> Academics -
> 
> 10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> 12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> Bcom Hons Marksheet and Certificate
> MBA Marksheet and Certificate
> CPA Foundation FAR And Business Law Marksheet
> CPA Letter of Good Standing As An Associate Member
> CPA positive skill assessment letter for Academics
> PTE Score with Superior English
> 
> Employment -
> 
> Employer Reference Letter
> All Pay Slips In Cash
> Appointment Letter
> Salary Certificate
> Increment and Promotion Letter
> Organisation Chart of Company
> Resume
> CPA Positive Skill Assessment for Employment
> 
> Other Documents -
> 
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> PCC applied For Australian Study Duration
> PCC applied for India
> Medicals generated ID and about to proceed
> 
> Spouse -
> 
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> 10th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> 12th Marksheet and Passing Certificate
> Bcom Marksheet and Certificate
> IELTS General Score 6 band valid till 2018 August
> Letter from College confirming study In English
> Resume although she's not working
> PCC applied for India
> Medicals Generated ID and about to proceed
> 
> My Questions -
> 
> *I don't have any IT Return for me and my spouse and I read it is not compulsory if you have all pay slips and if it is in Cash. I didn't provide any Return to CPA for my assessment as well. IT Returns are not mandatory. So, is it true?
> 
> *DIBP have their own way of conducting their verification.
> If you can get a letter from HR stating that your salary was paid in cash and below tax bracket ,hence no tax paid or deducted at source.
> 
> Then you can file your own individual tax returns through a CA and submit them along with HR letter.
> 
> Even though, you are under Tax bracket, you must be having PF or ESI statements which can be requested from HR or you can download PF using UAN.*
> 
> *What are the various forms I need to fill for me and my spouse like form 80 and 1221. Please suggest?
> 
> *Its recommended to fill F-80,if required F-1221,CO will request*
> 
> *Any other papers I should submit together with Visa Fees for a Direct Grant.
> 
> *I have no idea about Direct,indirect grants.*
> 
> *What questions DIBP asks if there is an Interview?
> 
> *I rarely heard of this kind of interview unless DIBP finds really something fishy*
> 
> *What is the probability of Rejection by DIBP if my employer doesn't respond well or interview doesn't go well or paper work are not proper?
> 
> *Most probably you will be provided with IMMI S57-NJL, you need to prove authenticity of your claims by providing lots of documentary proof to convince DIBP*
> 
> *How long it takes for Final Visa Arrival if all documents attached with Visa Fees are perfect.
> *
> *
> 
> Kindly reply and all your help and guidance will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks In Advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shekhar.



Lastly, It doesn't matter whether you are working for decade old MNC or recent Start up, what is more important is authentic docs you provide to prove your claims.




Good luck


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi all did any one had CO asking for more documents for partner points other than Age proof, skill Assessment and PTE / IELTS? Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Guys anything on this, please let me know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalc

Gohar Rehman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 65 points from Pakistan on 18-08-17.
> 
> My question is that *HOW CAN I APPLY FOR 190 WITH STATE NOMINATION IN ANY STATE IN ORDER TO ATTAIN EXTRA 5 POINTS?*
> 
> Regards,
> Gohar


 you cannot claim 5 points of state for 189, those 5 points are used only for 190 and only for the state which nominates u, plz go to individual state sites read the procedure each state has for nomination and lodge EOI or application for the states which have ur occupation in that state list. Ur 65 points are good enough for invitation depending upon ur occupation which u have not stated, cheers


----------



## Saikirupa

*Additional documents after IP press*

Hi Guys,

I did not upload my previous company's payslip, yet i uploaded my experience letter, form 16 and all relevant proofs to support the claim. People are now suggesting me to upload the payslips. I gathered all the relevant documents, but CO contacted me on Sep 25th for the PCC. I uploaded PCC and pressed IP. 

How do i now upload the additional document?

Is it ok to do it with attach document button? or is there any other way to indicate 'em about the new documents attachment?


----------



## naveen_kumar222002

NCH said:


> Thanks. I checked myimmitracker. Is it possible to get an idea for the waiting time for invitation? As, I saw, it gives a pretty good picture and the time frame for grant PR after lodging a visa.


Note only for grant but there are trackers for invite too...


----------



## Gohar Rehman

Kamalc said:


> you cannot claim 5 points of state for 189, those 5 points are used only for 190 and only for the state which nominates u, plz go to individual state sites read the procedure each state has for nomination and lodge EOI or application for the states which have ur occupation in that state list. Ur 65 points are good enough for invitation depending upon ur occupation which u have not stated, cheers


Hello,

Thanks for your reply. I want to apply for 190. 

My occupation which is Engineering Technologists (Other Engineering Professionals) - Pro Rata, and comes under NSW and Canberra. Should I lodge a separate EOI for 190? Would it effect my current application of 189?


----------



## jithooos

Saikirupa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I did not upload my previous company's payslip, yet i uploaded my experience letter, form 16 and all relevant proofs to support the claim. People are now suggesting me to upload the payslips. I gathered all the relevant documents, but CO contacted me on Sep 25th for the PCC. I uploaded PCC and pressed IP.
> 
> 
> 
> How do i now upload the additional document?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok to do it with attach document button? or is there any other way to indicate 'em about the new documents attachment?




Just attach your pay slips now. No need to intimate them. CO will check all docs whenever it’s at there. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20

*IED Prediction*

Guys,

Finally managed to gather a mountain of documents and got the medicals done today.

However, I got a question:

Given the following documentation timelines, *what could be the possible IED (Initial Entry Date)?* (Of course, IF and WHEN the visa is granted).

28/07/2017: Self UK PCC
05/09/2017:	Spouse India PCC
14/09/2017: Spouse UK PCC
03/10/2017:	Self India PCC
14/10/2017:	Medicals


Best,
Murali

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Subclass 189 | SOL Code - 261112 (Systems Analyst)

Age: *25 points*
Education: *15 points*
29/10/2016: IELTS General 8 (L 9, R 8, W 7.5, S 7.5) *10 points*
28/07/2017: Self UK PCC
29/07/2017: ACS RPL applied with code 261313 (Software Engineer)
30/08/2017: ACS suggestion to change code 261112 (Systems Analyst)
04/09/2017: ACS positive (8+ years) *15 points*
05/09/2017:	Spouse India PCC
09/09/2017: EOI Submitted (Total *65 points*)
14/09/2017: Spouse UK PCC
27/09/2017: PTE A 90 (L 90, R 90, W 90, S 90) *20 points* eace:
30/09/2017: EOI revised (Total (*75 points*)
03/10/2017:	Self India PCC
04/10/2017: *Invite* :bump2:
12/10/2017: Visa lodgement (payment) (ICICI MultiCurrency Travel Card)
14/10/2017:	Medicals
16/10/2017: Documents upload
dd/mm/yyyy: Grant ray:


----------



## tasi

Hi,

I received my 189 visa invite under civil engineer category (65 points, DOE-22nd sept 2017), i have a few issues, i was wondering if anyone could please help me out!

1) all my documents have my legal name except for my 10th and 12th marksheets. I have prepared a self declared affidavit stating my aliases and legal name are the same person, is this sufficient?

2) will the CO ask me to put my aliases+ legal name on the PCCs? indian PCC only statws the name associated with the passport. How do i get around this issue?

3) I am not too sure if i included the aliases on my previous student visa applciation. I am worried that this mighr cause my visa to be refused.

Other than thwse issues, everything else is consistent and true. Thanks in advance for thw answers

Regards
Syed


----------



## aks80

muralipte20 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally managed to gather a mountain of documents and got the medicals done today.
> 
> However, I got a question:
> 
> Given the following documentation timelines, *what could be the possible IED (Initial Entry Date)?* (Of course, IF and WHEN the visa is granted).
> 
> 28/07/2017: Self UK PCC
> 05/09/2017:	Spouse India PCC
> 14/09/2017: Spouse UK PCC
> 03/10/2017:	Self India PCC
> 14/10/2017:	Medicals
> 
> 
> Best,
> Murali


Since the earliest of PCC / Meds is 28/7/17, the IED is likely to be 27/7/18.


----------



## Kamalc

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I want to apply for 190.
> 
> My occupation which is Engineering Technologists (Other Engineering Professionals) - Pro Rata, and comes under NSW and Canberra. Should I lodge a separate EOI for 190? Would it effect my current application of 189?


 hi, u can lodge separate EOI for NSW and ACT, if EOIs for 190 in no way will effect ur 189 EOI, thanks


----------



## atif1987

I submitted my bank statement for 3 years and final settlement cheque that I received from company. Is it enough. I claimed 5 points for employment and only have 3 years work exp

Sent from my TA-1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## myauspr

Dear Team,

We need your suggestions and clarifications on making the first entry to Australia, we have received our PR grant for family (4 members). My wife is the primary applicant and as a dependent applicant can I travel alone first to explore and find job. Our IED is in July 2018.

Kindly advice.


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

myauspr said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> 
> 
> We need your suggestions and clarifications on making the first entry to Australia, we have received our PR grant for family (4 members). My wife is the primary applicant and as a dependent applicant can I travel alone first to explore and find job. Our IED is in July 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly advice.




Yes, you can but your family has to enter before last date as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myauspr

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> Yes, you can but your family has to enter before last date as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I can travel from the middle east as I am currently working here. Please advice?


----------



## AmazingTiger

myauspr said:


> Thanks, I can travel from the middle east as I am currently working here. Please advice?


Yes, you can.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20

aks80 said:


> Since the earliest of PCC / Meds is 28/7/17, the IED is likely to be 27/7/18.


Thank you aks80. I thought as much.

Best,
Murali.


----------



## Satty106

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> Yes, you can but your family has to enter before last date as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if the primary applicant never enters?Would it void the visa for dependent? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Form 80 query*

Question 1: What is Tertiary education in Form 80? Is it graduation or above only?

Question 2: Do we need to fill any other form apart from form-80 for direct grant?


----------



## muralipte20

Expat_vinay said:


> Question 1: What is Tertiary education in Form 80? Is it graduation or above only?
> 
> Question 2: Do we need to fill any other form apart from form-80 for direct grant?


1. Tertiary is after secondary (10+2). So, degree, diploma, masters, phd etc.
2. Form 1221 is also strongly advised by many for direct grant target.

Hope this helps.

Best,
Murali.


----------



## Rif_Z

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my 189 visa invite under civil engineer category (65 points, DOE-22nd sept 2017), i have a few issues, i was wondering if anyone could please help me out!
> 
> 1) all my documents have my legal name except for my 10th and 12th marksheets. I have prepared a self declared affidavit stating my aliases and legal name are the same person, is this sufficient?
> 
> 2) will the CO ask me to put my aliases+ legal name on the PCCs? indian PCC only statws the name associated with the passport. How do i get around this issue?
> 
> 3) I am not too sure if i included the aliases on my previous student visa applciation. I am worried that this mighr cause my visa to be refused.
> 
> Other than thwse issues, everything else is consistent and true. Thanks in advance for thw answers
> 
> Regards
> Syed



Hi Syed,

Get an Affidavit signed and sealed by a Lawyer/JP. I'm sure they would accept it.

Regards,
RIF


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Form 80 Chronological Order*

Hello all,

The questions 18 and 19 require us to enter information in chronological order. I understand chronological order is the same sequence in which the events has actually occurred. For example: 2005, 2006, 2007....2014

The confusion is, if you look at question 18 (address of all places you lived), the note says, "Note: Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline. If there are gaps, you must provide an explanation at Part T – 
Additional information."

but if you look at the very first row, the 2nd column, "Date to" has a non-editable value as "CURRENT", that means the most recent date. So how can the most recent address be the 1st one in a chronological order???

So I am afraid of answering question 19, which expects me to enter my travel details in chronological. 

Please suggest how should I answer question 18 and 19, specially the order.


----------



## tasi

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Syed,
> 
> Get an Affidavit signed and sealed by a Lawyer/JP. I'm sure they would accept it.
> 
> Regards,
> RIF


Hi RIF,

Thanks for the reply, would the CO ask me to include all names in the police checks? 

Regards,
Syed


----------



## jithooos

Expat_vinay said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> The questions 18 and 19 require us to enter information in chronological order. I understand chronological order is the same sequence in which the events has actually occurred. For example: 2005, 2006, 2007....2014
> 
> 
> 
> The confusion is, if you look at question 18 (address of all places you lived), the note says, "Note: Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline. If there are gaps, you must provide an explanation at Part T –
> 
> Additional information."
> 
> 
> 
> but if you look at the very first row, the 2nd column, "Date to" has a non-editable value as "CURRENT", that means the most recent date. So how can the most recent address be the 1st one in a chronological order???
> 
> 
> 
> So I am afraid of answering question 19, which expects me to enter my travel details in chronological.
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest how should I answer question 18 and 19, specially the order.




Start from your current address /date and in a descending order. That’s also chronological I suppose. Like 2017,2016,2015 and so on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuch

Dear Experts

CO asked for evidence of my employment, quote from the checklist:

"Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
Taxation Documents;
Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees."

I wonder if I need to provide either 1 of them or I need to provide all? I have the first 2 but I dont have Provident Fund Contributions as I'm working in foreign country.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## muralipte20

Expat_vinay said:


> Hello all,
> 
> The questions 18 and 19 require us to enter information in chronological order. I understand chronological order is the same sequence in which the events has actually occurred. For example: 2005, 2006, 2007....2014
> 
> The confusion is, if you look at question 18 (address of all places you lived), the note says, "Note: Provide your address history in chronological order with no gaps in the timeline. If there are gaps, you must provide an explanation at Part T –
> Additional information."
> 
> but if you look at the very first row, the 2nd column, "Date to" has a non-editable value as "CURRENT", that means the most recent date. So how can the most recent address be the 1st one in a chronological order???
> 
> So I am afraid of answering question 19, which expects me to enter my travel details in chronological.
> 
> Please suggest how should I answer question 18 and 19, specially the order.


Same question!!! I just went ahead with the form's suggested 'chronological order' and didn't try to use my own logic. Problem solved. *Reverse chronological order is the Form 80 chronological order.*

Hope I didn't confuse more.

Best,
Murali.


----------



## muralipte20

Fuch said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> CO asked for evidence of my employment, quote from the checklist:
> 
> "Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> Taxation Documents;
> Monthly social security payments (EPF Contributions) for employees."
> 
> I wonder if I need to provide either 1 of them or I need to provide all? I have the first 2 but I dont have Provident Fund Contributions as I'm working in foreign country.
> Thanks in advance.


I believe the first two sets of documents are sufficient. Please take others' opinion too.

But I think the EPF contribution is easier these days - EPFO gives online access.
EPF Balance Passbook | check PF balance| epf statement | UAN passbook

Best,
Murali


----------



## Rif_Z

Hi again,

Unfortunately, I have no knowledge of it. But make sure you include all names in the letter when you get the affidavit. It's basically a lawyer confirming that the person under 2 or more names are the same person.

Hope it helps.


----------



## visakh

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my 189 visa invite under civil engineer category (65 points, DOE-22nd sept 2017), i have a few issues, i was wondering if anyone could please help me out!
> 
> 1) all my documents have my legal name except for my 10th and 12th marksheets. I have prepared a self declared affidavit stating my aliases and legal name are the same person, is this sufficient?
> 
> 2) will the CO ask me to put my aliases+ legal name on the PCCs? indian PCC only statws the name associated with the passport. How do i get around this issue?
> 
> 3) I am not too sure if i included the aliases on my previous student visa applciation. I am worried that this mighr cause my visa to be refused.
> 
> Other than thwse issues, everything else is consistent and true. Thanks in advance for thw answers
> 
> Regards
> Syed


Make an affidavit stating both names belong to same person and get it attested with a lawyer.

I have had the same problem where some docs have my "name with only Initial" and other docs have the "name with expanded the initial".

No need to worry this affidavit is more than enough.


----------



## channy44

Hey guys, just wondering whats the current waiting time for the grant? I've lodged mine on 5th october and medicals on 11th under 261313(70 points)
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702

Hello everyone, can u please help me with this. It's a humble request. 
I have applied for 189 visa with 60 points for engineering technologist on 3rd of July, and have also applied for 190 state sponsorship visa(65 points) and 489 family sponsored visa(70 points) on the 5th of October. So can anyone guide me that which visa invitation would I get first and can anyone explain how the state sponsorship works and selects the possible candidates and I have scored 8 bands each to reach the 60 points mark


----------



## tasi

Thank you so much! Do you or anyone have experience if the department will bring up my student visa application while processing my 189 application? I am worried that they might look at my studwnt visa application, where i have aaid i have no other names, which will contradict my 189 application.


----------



## ausin61

Hey pls pls anyone help me 
I am about to lodge my visa 189 
But at last stage I found huge mistake .
In my MSA OUTCOME LETTER relevant employment is mentioned for 7 years while in actual i have 6 years .
I think by mistake I had filled wrong year in skill assessment application and even engineers Australia didn't noticed it . 
What should I do now 
It has been a month since I got invited and everything is ready . At last stage this problem 
Pls ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

ausin61 said:


> Hey pls pls anyone help me
> I am about to lodge my visa 189
> But at last stage I found huge mistake .
> In my MSA OUTCOME LETTER relevant employment is mentioned for 7 years while in actual i have 6 years .
> I think by mistake I had filled wrong year in skill assessment application and even engineers Australia didn't noticed it .
> What should I do now
> It has been a month since I got invited and everything is ready . At last stage this problem
> Pls ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have an answer that you would prefer. IMHO, get reaassed and submit a fresh EOI. Do not act on this invite.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus

channy44 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering whats the current waiting time for the grant? I've lodged mine on 5th october and medicals on 11th under 261313(70 points)
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, keep in mind the following estimates are averages and every case is unique.

If your application is complete and decision ready, you should be in for about 5 months processing time.

If you get CO request because of missing documents, it will be significantly longer.


----------



## rocktopus

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone, can u please help me with this. It's a humble request.
> I have applied for 189 visa with 60 points for engineering technologist on 3rd of July, and have also applied for 190 state sponsorship visa(65 points) and 489 family sponsored visa(70 points) on the 5th of October. So can anyone guide me that which visa invitation would I get first and can anyone explain how the state sponsorship works and selects the possible candidates and I have scored 8 bands each to reach the 60 points mark


I understand you have just submitted an EOI, not actually lodged your visa application?

I'm also assuming you ANZCO for engineering technologist is 2339 - if this is not the case then ignore the following.

- With 60 points for 189, I don't think you'll ever get invited. Current cutoff points is 70 to get an invitation, and there will be a massive backlog of 65 pointers.
- The 190 State Sponsorship and 489 Family stream are extremely hard to narrow down to estimates, so can not tell anything here. They've been issuing only a handful of invites every round so far (52 invites on the 04/10/2017 round, when other streams got 1000 invites).


Good luck!


----------



## NCH

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my 189 visa invite under civil engineer category (65 points, DOE-22nd sept 2017), i have a few issues, i was wondering if anyone could please help me out!
> 
> 1) all my documents have my legal name except for my 10th and 12th marksheets. I have prepared a self declared affidavit stating my aliases and legal name are the same person, is this sufficient?
> 
> 2) will the CO ask me to put my aliases+ legal name on the PCCs? indian PCC only statws the name associated with the passport. How do i get around this issue?
> 
> 3) I am not too sure if i included the aliases on my previous student visa applciation. I am worried that this mighr cause my visa to be refused.
> 
> Other than thwse issues, everything else is consistent and true. Thanks in advance for thw answers
> 
> Regards
> Syed


Hi Mate, I am sure that you can submit an affidavit through a lawyer.

Bw, how long it took to get the invitation after you lodge your EOI?

I lodge my EOI in 10th OCT and I have 65 points for Civil Engineering. 

Thanks.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan

*Visa grant*

Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:

Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
EA Applied on - 02-June-17
EA Positive on - 21-June-17
EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15) 
Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17

The golden email has finally arrived.
Cheers.


----------



## wjd322wo

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> EA Positive on - 21-June-17
> EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15)
> Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
> Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
> Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17
> 
> The golden email has finally arrived.
> Cheers.


Congrat my friend! I have lodged mine on 11-Sep so hopefully I can receive mine in this week too:fingerscrossed:


----------



## muralipte20

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> EA Positive on - 21-June-17
> EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15)
> Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
> Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
> Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17
> 
> The golden email has finally arrived.
> Cheers.


Congrats mate. Enjoy!.


----------



## umashanker

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> EA Positive on - 21-June-17
> EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15)
> Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
> Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
> Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17
> 
> The golden email has finally arrived.
> Cheers.


Congratulations mate
Did you get direct grant?


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan

*Grant*



wjd322wo said:


> Congrat my friend! I have lodged mine on 11-Sep so hopefully I can receive mine in this week too:fingerscrossed:


You sure will mate. Its around the corner.

Pack your bags.


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan

umashanker said:


> Congratulations mate
> Did you get direct grant?


Yes bro. It was a direct one


----------



## skm4au

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> EA Positive on - 21-June-17
> EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15)
> Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
> Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
> Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17
> 
> The golden email has finally arrived.
> Cheers.


Congrats to you and your family


----------



## NCH

jayaprakashnarayan said:


> Hey guys, happy to inform that I have received the grant just now - the following are my timelines:
> 
> Code- 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> EA Applied on - 02-June-17
> EA Positive on - 21-June-17
> EOI Applied on - 22-June-17 -65 Points (Age-30, PTE-20, Degree-15)
> Invitation to apply received on - 06-Sep-17
> Visa lodged on - 08-Sep-17
> Visa Granted on - 16-Oct-17
> 
> The golden email has finally arrived.
> Cheers.


Congratulations mate..!!!


----------



## wjd322wo

Hi guys, little help here!

I just got CO contact and requested Australian study, employment evidence and relationship evidence with my partner.

I have already submitted my academic transcript and graduation statement for my Australian study.

For employment, I have submitted all of my payslips, employment reference letter and my personal bank statements.

For relationship proof, I have submitted few flight tickets from holidays (about 5 trips), 20+ photos in time order and bills.

I am bit confused with what else more do I have to provide to make CO satisfy. 

Really need your help guys!


----------



## chiragchaplot

Hey

i got my invite on 9 August 2017. I got contacted by my CO on 13 September 2017. I submitted all remaining documents (PCC from 2 countries) on 11 October 2017. By when can I expect a reply from the CO?


----------



## sanu90

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys, little help here!
> 
> I just got CO contact and requested Australian study, employment evidence and relationship evidence with my partner.
> 
> I have already submitted my academic transcript and graduation statement for my Australian study.
> 
> For employment, I have submitted all of my payslips, employment reference letter and my personal bank statements.
> 
> For relationship proof, I have submitted few flight tickets from holidays (about 5 trips), 20+ photos in time order and bills.
> 
> I am bit confused with what else more do I have to provide to make CO satisfy.
> 
> Really need your help guys!


For Australian study, it is must to submit completion letter.

Please refer https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...d/australian-study-requirement-documents.aspx

Thanks


----------



## visakh

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys, little help here!
> 
> I just got CO contact and requested Australian study, employment evidence and relationship evidence with my partner.
> 
> I have already submitted my academic transcript and graduation statement for my Australian study.
> 
> For employment, I have submitted all of my payslips, employment reference letter and my personal bank statements.
> 
> For relationship proof, I have submitted few flight tickets from holidays (about 5 trips), 20+ photos in time order and bills.
> 
> I am bit confused with what else more do I have to provide to make CO satisfy.
> 
> Really need your help guys!



Hi,

When you got married? and what docs you had submitted for relationship proof?


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys, little help here!
> 
> I just got CO contact and requested Australian study, employment evidence and relationship evidence with my partner.
> 
> I have already submitted my academic transcript and graduation statement for my Australian study.
> 
> For employment, I have submitted all of my payslips, employment reference letter and my personal bank statements.
> 
> For relationship proof, I have submitted few flight tickets from holidays (about 5 trips), 20+ photos in time order and bills.
> 
> I am bit confused with what else more do I have to provide to make CO satisfy.
> 
> Really need your help guys!




You need to get letter from your college or university for fulfilment of study requirement.
Send tax returns for employment
Marriage certificate or joint bank account or joint insurance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys, little help here!
> 
> I just got CO contact and requested Australian study, employment evidence and relationship evidence with my partner.
> 
> I have already submitted my academic transcript and graduation statement for my Australian study.
> 
> For employment, I have submitted all of my payslips, employment reference letter and my personal bank statements.
> 
> For relationship proof, I have submitted few flight tickets from holidays (about 5 trips), 20+ photos in time order and bills.
> 
> I am bit confused with what else more do I have to provide to make CO satisfy.
> 
> Really need your help guys!


For Relationship Proof, is this for de facto relationship or currently engaged? I suggest you provide them some affidavit from friends and families to prove your relationship is genuine. Otherwise, if married, marriage certificate is all you need.

For employment, try submitting your employment contracts.


----------



## visakh

chiragchaplot said:


> Hey
> 
> i got my invite on 9 August 2017. I got contacted by my CO on 13 September 2017. I submitted all remaining documents (PCC from 2 countries) on 11 October 2017. By when can I expect a reply from the CO?


Bro, you should have never allowed CO to contact you for further docs to get a direct grant.
From numerous sources, i read that you have some time period of 28 days (not sure) to provide your info after your CO contact. May be next time another CO will deal your case. 
Kindly have expert's advice.


----------



## JP Mosa

wjd322wo said:


> Hi guys, little help here!
> 
> I just got CO contact and requested Australian study, employment evidence and relationship evidence with my partner.
> 
> I have already submitted my academic transcript and graduation statement for my Australian study.
> 
> *Submit course completion doc*
> 
> For employment, I have submitted all of my payslips, employment reference letter and my personal bank statements.
> 
> *Try to submit as many as you can such as contracts, superannuation ,tax docs ,O/L,A/L,S/L etc*
> 
> For relationship proof, I have submitted few flight tickets from holidays (about 5 trips), 20+ photos in time order and bills.
> 
> *If you are married,marriage certificate with translation,if certificate is written in other language and affidavits from both side parents confirming your marriage*
> 
> I am bit confused with what else more do I have to provide to make CO satisfy.
> 
> Really need your help guys!


Good luck


----------



## chiragchaplot

visakh said:


> Bro, you should have never allowed CO to contact you for further docs to get a direct grant.
> From numerous sources, i read that you have some time period of 28 days (not sure) to provide your info after your CO contact. May be next time another CO will deal your case.
> Kindly have expert's advice.


I didn't get the part where you said "Should never have allowed CO to contact you"? I thought we have no choice. 

As for the 28 days rule, I had emailed and informed them about the situation before hand. Indian PCC took 4 weeks and I made them aware of situation before itself. Hopefully it won't be an issue.


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

ausin61 said:


> Hey pls pls anyone help me
> I am about to lodge my visa 189
> But at last stage I found huge mistake .
> In my MSA OUTCOME LETTER relevant employment is mentioned for 7 years while in actual i have 6 years .
> I think by mistake I had filled wrong year in skill assessment application and even engineers Australia didn't noticed it .
> What should I do now
> It has been a month since I got invited and everything is ready . At last stage this problem
> Pls ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Call the Engineers Australia Directly and notify them about the mistake and incase you gave put 7 years in visa application notify the immigration department as well.
I had same issue found after 6 months but its was corrected by EA in 4 days. So you should be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

chiragchaplot said:


> I didn't get the part where you said "Should never have allowed CO to contact you"? I thought we have no choice.
> 
> As for the 28 days rule, I had emailed and informed them about the situation before hand. Indian PCC took 4 weeks and I made them aware of situation before itself. Hopefully it won't be an issue.


No need to worry buddy, i was telling you that, you should have front loaded all document incl. PCC, Medical etc. Nowadays trend has been changed that all the applicants are providing all docs upfront to avoid a CO contact and aiming for a Direct grant. If a CO contact happens, then the case may delay further.

Roughly, if the CO contacted for PCC, then we can hope they are satisfied with all other docs provided and hope you will get grant soon. All the best


----------



## snorkeller32

chiragchaplot said:


> Hey
> 
> i got my invite on 9 August 2017. I got contacted by my CO on 13 September 2017. I submitted all remaining documents (PCC from 2 countries) on 11 October 2017. By when can I expect a reply from the CO?


Sorry to disappoint you mate, looking at the current trend it should not be expected to happen anytime soon if you have a CO Contact. DIBP is expecting complete set of documentation including PCC and medicals when they pick up a case. This will help them to save their time. In case if any document is pending/missing they are happy to park the case aside for a while (and god knows till when) and pick up the next case in their bucket. When I mailed them, I got an automatic reply stating that my mail will be checked only when the case is picked up again after 28 days. But there are some members who are waiting from March after CO contact. There are also some members who got a grant within 28 days after CO contact. Ideally they should revisit the cases after the set time frame (28 days - as per their mails). But looks like it is not the case and we don't know what are the priorities of DIBP as of now. Looking at the current trend I feel that they are deliberately slowing down the process. I am praying that the worst case scenario should never occur meanwhile. I am not being pessimistic but trying to give a reality check. 

All the best for all of us.


----------



## jithooos

New processing time has been updated. 
7-8 months for both SC 189/190. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

visakh said:


> No need to worry buddy, i was telling you that, you should have front loaded all document incl. PCC, Medical etc. Nowadays trend has been changed that all the applicants are providing all docs upfront to avoid a CO contact and aiming for a Direct grant. If a CO contact happens, then the case may delay further.
> 
> Roughly, if the CO contacted for PCC, then we can hope they are satisfied with all other docs provided and hope you will get grant soon. All the best


Yes ! By providing all the documents upfront helps in ensuring that a direct grant is probable but not always possible. 

There is no specific pattern but the best way is to provide and front load all the documents after lodging your application and paying the fees. There are a few cases where without a single contact (technically a direct grant) the grant took 1 year and also in my case where CO Contacted only for Medicals (unavailability of slots) but there was never a contact on the documents.

The idea is always to avoid a CO contact and provide the necessary supporting documents to strengthen your case. However, there will still be some odd cases like mine, gonnabeexpat and a few others where the delay times cannot be explained.

Just hope and be positive and all you folks will eventually land it one day.


----------



## ausin61

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> Call the Engineers Australia Directly and notify them about the mistake and incase you gave put 7 years in visa application notify the immigration department as well.
> I had same issue found after 6 months but its was corrected by EA in 4 days. So you should be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for your response , looking forward


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wjd322wo

JP Mosa said:


> Good luck


Hi Thanks for your input.

One thing I should make very clear is that this is not the first time for me to doing this.
I have done my visa process by myself since student visa and have gone through graduate visa with my partner dependent on me. Those documents I have provided in advance were exactly same as ones that they were happy with and granted. I just simply do not understand at all how come they were ok with my previous visa and not for 189.

For Australian study proof, I indeed submitted EVERYTHING I got from my university (RMIT) and my graduate visa got granted with SAME documents.

For relationship proof, we are not married yet. it has been 3 years now and relationship proof documents I provided are same as the one they approved when I got my graduate visa except there are some more updates. 

For my employment evidence, I don't think I can gather anymore evidences simply because there are no other documents I can think of. As I said ealier, I got ALL of my payslips (I get paid every 2 weeks and I have submitted all of 1 year amount of it) and employment reference letter with my salary, office info, my duty, my superier's detail, period of time of employment (including starting date) and so on and my personal bank detail which I received my wage.


----------



## DammyK

Global visa and citizenship processing times:

Last updated: 16 October 2017 
189 Skilled - Independent	7 Months	8 Months
190 Skilled - Nominated	7 Months	8 Months


----------



## Kar86

wjd322wo said:


> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thanks for your input.
> 
> One thing I should make very clear is that this is not the first time for me to doing this.
> I have done my visa process by myself since student visa and have gone through graduate visa with my partner dependent on me. Those documents I have provided in advance were exactly same as ones that they were happy with and granted. I just simply do not understand at all how come they were ok with my previous visa and not for 189.
> 
> For Australian study proof, I indeed submitted EVERYTHING I got from my university (RMIT) and my graduate visa got granted with SAME documents.
> 
> For relationship proof, we are not married yet. it has been 3 years now and relationship proof documents I provided are same as the one they approved when I got my graduate visa except there are some more updates.
> 
> For my employment evidence, I don't think I can gather anymore evidences simply because there are no other documents I can think of. As I said ealier, I got ALL of my payslips (I get paid every 2 weeks and I have submitted all of 1 year amount of it) and employment reference letter with my salary, office info, my duty, my superier's detail, period of time of employment (including starting date) and so on and my personal bank detail which I received my wage.
Click to expand...

Well, this is a PR. Not temporary visa.

Please check your attached requested info which explains all of the documentation you have to provide.


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> New processing time has been updated.
> 7-8 months for both SC 189/190.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. What should be the best time to contact DIBP?


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts.

Need help with information on uploading bank statements for salary credit proof.i have worked for 10 years and Account statement pages are printed into 400 pages. Each page has Account specific details( a/c no., name, address, bank address etc). 

1. Should I just scan the bank statement pages where monthly salary credited Or complete statement ? 

2. Not claiming points for Wife experience(10 yrs+), for her salary proof, bank statements and last 3-4 year form 16( tax papers) is suffice ? 

3. my Wife surname was changed before marriage. We have affidavid and news paper clip for the name change. Is it enough Or I prepare another affidavid( current date) that both names are of same person ? 

4. Resume is mandatory ? If I have already filled Form 80 and Form 1221.

Thanks


----------



## abhishekcool702

Hello everyone 

Can anyone please describe the selection criteria for 190 state sponsorship visa ,how they select a possible candidate, I have applied for engineering technologist with 65 points(including 5 points by the state) as on 5th of October in New south Wales state. How long I have to wait for my invitation


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

*Docs for Employment*

I have filed a 189 visa application on Sept 16th 2017.

I have a total 5 years of experience of which 3 years are considered as skilled.
For my Work experience related documents, I have submitted

1) Statutory deceleration given at the time of ACS (dated Oct 2016)
2) HR reference letter clearly stating the date of joining 
3) Pay slips for the Employment (3 slips/year. for a total of 3 years) for skilled employment
4) IT returns Acknowledgement for all the 5 years of employment
5) Employment ID card
6) Promotion letter
7) Company name change letter from HR, as the name my company has changed
8) ACS letter

Do you think any more docs will be required? 
Do you think it would be better if I add the Payslips for the employment not considered as skilled employment?


----------



## jithooos

Nmonga32 said:


> Thanks for the info. What should be the best time to contact DIBP?




Call right when the Office opens there. That will be early mng in India. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I have filed a 189 visa application on Sept 16th 2017.
> 
> I have a total 5 years of experience of which 3 years are considered as skilled.
> For my Work experience related documents, I have submitted
> 
> 1) Statutory deceleration given at the time of ACS (dated Oct 2016)
> 2) HR reference letter clearly stating the date of joining
> 3) Pay slips for the Employment (3 slips/year. for a total of 3 years) for skilled employment
> 4) IT returns Acknowledgement for all the 5 years of employment
> 5) Employment ID card
> 6) Promotion letter
> 7) Company name change letter from HR, as the name my company has changed
> 8) ACS letter
> 
> Do you think any more docs will be required?
> Do you think it would be better if I add the Payslips for the employment not considered as skilled employment?


Include (if available), tax form 26 AS (download from ITR website, form 16 issued from company, initial job year payslips, bank statements showing salary credit, to make ur case more solid.

Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> Need help with information on uploading bank statements for salary credit proof.i have worked for 10 years and Account statement pages are printed into 400 pages. Each page has Account specific details( a/c no., name, address, bank address etc).
> 
> 1. Should I just scan the bank statement pages where monthly salary credited Or complete statement ?
> 
> *Choose only that page where salary credit shows either one per quarter or First+6th/7th+12th month for each year to show continuity *
> 
> 2. Not claiming points for Wife experience(10 yrs+), for her salary proof, bank statements and last 3-4 year form 16( tax papers) is suffice ?
> 
> *When no partner points claimed, mentioned docs are not required*
> 
> 3. my Wife surname was changed before marriage. We have affidavid and news paper clip for the name change. Is it enough Or I prepare another affidavid( current date) that both names are of same person ?
> *
> Not required, what you have is enough*
> 
> 4. Resume is mandatory ? If I have already filled Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> *You are a decade experienced, not at all required, Resume is for freshers or with no or little experience.*
> 
> Thanks



Answered
Good luck


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hello Expats,

I have a theory about the current trends on visa application process for 189...

I observed on immi tracker that a lot of June applicants haven’t received a CO contact yet. DIBP has been processing visas of March-April-May applicants in September and we saw a shower of grants! 
While this was happening, a lot of applicants from July- August got CO contacts and well, we saw a huge number of direct grants for those who applied between July and September. 

DIBP made some changes to skilled occupation lists in July. It is my guess that they assessed applications who met the fresh requirements first, gave direct grants or requested more info where necessary and focused their attention to pending cases from before July while folks from July onwards with CO contacts figure out their documentation. 
I believe DIBP will now focus their attention back to post-July CO contacted applicants and will start granting visas to them. 

Your thoughts?? Does this make sense or is it pure garbage? 

Let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes ! By providing all the documents upfront helps in ensuring that a direct grant is probable but not always possible.
> 
> There is no specific pattern but the best way is to provide and front load all the documents after lodging your application and paying the fees. There are a few cases where without a single contact (technically a direct grant) the grant took 1 year and also in my case where CO Contacted only for Medicals (unavailability of slots) but there was never a contact on the documents.
> 
> The idea is always to avoid a CO contact and provide the necessary supporting documents to strengthen your case. However, there will still be some odd cases like mine, gonnabeexpat and a few others where the delay times cannot be explained.
> 
> Just hope and be positive and all you folks will eventually land it one day.


Yes, exactly !!! Its a luck and waiting game.

My application status is still "received", its nearing a month. Donno they have started assessing it or not


----------



## tasi

Hi everyone,

I am currently applying for 189 visa, however, in my previous student visa application (not valid now) i forgot to metnion a few details regarding my other names, employment history and travel. Will thia be an issue and how can i qvoid it?


----------



## MAC_USA

*Work experience points*

Hello 

I am not claiming any points for work experience, but was wondering if I should still upload that information?

Just because on form 80 and 1221 it asks for employment history, so seeing if i should provide concrete evidence of that?

Or is it superfluous?

Thanks


----------



## alex.alter

i submitted my application on 15/10/2017. When can I expect a CO to be assigned to my case. ?


----------



## visakh

alex.alter said:


> i submitted my application on 15/10/2017. When can I expect a CO to be assigned to my case. ?


There is no proper answer to this. Mostly it will happen after approx 25 days of lodgement , but again there is no rule for that.


----------



## Nmonga32

jithooos said:


> Call right when the Office opens there. That will be early mng in India.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey.. one more help.. I have applied through an agent.. Is it so that only the agent can communicate with DIBP and I will not be entertained if I call them directly without looping in my agent??


----------



## aks80

Nmonga32 said:


> Hey.. one more help.. I have applied through an agent.. Is it so that only the agent can communicate with DIBP and I will not be entertained if I call them directly without looping in my agent??


You can call them. Just have all the application details with you.


----------



## tasi

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently applying for 189 visa, however, in my previous student visa application (not valid now) i forgot to metnion a few details regarding my other names, employment history and travel. Will thia be an issue and how can i qvoid it?



Hi aks80, can you please help me with this?i still havent lodged the apllication


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

Nmonga32 said:


> Hey.. one more help.. I have applied through an agent.. Is it so that only the agent can communicate with DIBP and I will not be entertained if I call them directly without looping in my agent??




Create a mirror account to get updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> Create a mirror account to get updates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already have that but there is no update over for a long time now..


----------



## saadusman17

*ImmiTracker is down?*

Can't access ImmiTracker this morning. Anyone else facing the same issue?


----------



## prateekjain1988

saadusman17 said:


> Can't access ImmiTracker this morning. Anyone else facing the same issue?



Yep.


*We're sorry, but something went wrong.*


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

*Checklist*

Guys I have a question. Thankfully, as my baby got added to the application, I got the checklist by the CO which contains checklist for my baby(expected for medicals) and my wife(it is empty). For the baby it has a checkbox to the left of the following point:
"Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)"

Why is there a page of checklist of my wife, which is empty? My agent told me we should ignore it as long as there is no checkbox. Is it true?


----------



## KeeDa

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Guys I have a question. Thankfully, as my baby got added to the application, I got the checklist by the CO which contains checklist for my baby(expected for medicals) and my wife(it is empty). For the baby it has a checkbox to the left of the following point:
> "Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)"
> 
> Why is there a page of checklist of my wife, which is empty? My agent told me we should ignore it as long as there is no checkbox. Is it true?


Yes, ignore. Have seen this happen before with someone else too.


----------



## auseeker11

Hi Buddy, 

Whats going on with your application, its almost going to be a year now.
Now that the timelines have been reduced, did you try reaching out to them ? Keep us posted. 
Have there been any cases where people have not got replies even after the maximum deadline ?

Thanks.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

KeeDa said:


> Yes, ignore. Have seen this happen before with someone else too.


Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Rampal

Its been 323 days since I lodged my application. Should I mail DIBP for status or wait for more days? Please suggest.


----------



## Kevin22

Rampal said:


> Its been 323 days since I lodged my application. Should I mail DIBP for status or wait for more days? Please suggest.



That's way too long man

Phone them asap


----------



## alex.alter

....


----------



## alex.alter

If I have a high points score does that mean I will get a CO quickly ? Or is it the application submit date ?. Or none of these.


----------



## Rampal

Kevin22 said:


> That's way too long man
> 
> Phone them asap


Do you know the contact number of DIBP?


----------



## 90.ajoshi

90.ajoshi said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have a theory about the current trends on visa application process for 189...
> 
> I observed on immi tracker that a lot of June applicants haven’t received a CO contact yet. DIBP has been processing visas of March-April-May applicants in September and we saw a shower of grants!
> While this was happening, a lot of applicants from July- August got CO contacts and well, we saw a huge number of direct grants for those who applied between July and September.
> 
> DIBP made some changes to skilled occupation lists in July. It is my guess that they assessed applications who met the fresh requirements first, gave direct grants or requested more info where necessary and focused their attention to pending cases from before July while folks from July onwards with CO contacts figure out their documentation.
> I believe DIBP will now focus their attention back to post-July CO contacted applicants and will start granting visas to them.
> 
> Your thoughts?? Does this make sense or is it pure garbage?
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any comments on this from anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Hi experts,

I have seen people travelling to Australia on student visa doing their biometric from vfs centre at my place. Do offshore 189 visa applicant undergo biometric submission? 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

tasi said:


> Hi aks80, can you please help me with this?i still havent lodged the apllication


Sorry, am unsure about how the 189 application links to previous applications. 

I am sure there are experts on the forum who have applied for student visas as well. Let's wait for an answer from them.


----------



## aks80

alex.alter said:


> If I have a high points score does that mean I will get a CO quickly ? Or is it the application submit date ?. Or none of these.


Your score is relevant for getting an EOI only. After you've applied, processing timelines at 189 visa class level are applicable.


----------



## KeeDa

sonamt said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have seen people travelling to Australia on student visa doing their biometric from vfs centre at my place. Do offshore 189 visa applicant undergo biometric submission?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

I blve they have achvd the target of 7-8 months processing today.....i am hoping there next target will be 5-6 months by next month

so we can expct an average rate of grant from now onwards...

Its just my opinion which i have made by going thru immitracker from last 40 days (daily)


----------



## sharma.inoo15

When can I expect Grant

Visa lodged:16 Sep
Docs upload: 23rsSep
Medical : 30th Sep

Please advise.


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have seen people travelling to Australia on student visa doing their biometric from vfs centre at my place. Do offshore 189 visa applicant undergo biometric submission?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


never in the process I visited vfs or any other centre for any biometric thing


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Hi - i have applied for 189 and today i got an email from skill select that my invitation is going to expire soon.

I suppose this is normal where EOI is still in INVITED status.

They must and should tie it back if the applicant has submitted the visa application.

Please comment.


----------



## AbhayJha

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Hi - i have applied for 189 and today i got an email from skill select that my invitation is going to expire soon.
> 
> I suppose this is normal where EOI is still in INVITED status.
> 
> They must and should tie it back if the applicant has submitted the visa application.
> 
> Please comment.


I believe EOI freezes once you apply for visa. It should no longer be in invited status? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

sharma.inoo15 said:


> When can I expect Grant
> 
> Visa lodged:16 Sep
> Docs upload: 23rsSep
> Medical : 30th Sep
> 
> Please advise.


I am having a similar timeline. We cannot predict it to even an approximate, as every case is a unique case and it depends on CO. However, based on MyImmiTracker, Direct grant is issued for 2 applicants of 10th and 11th September on 16-10-2017 . I hope and wish we are not too far. It could be a matter of a week now if you have front loaded all the documents.


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Guys I have a question. Thankfully, as my baby got added to the application, I got the checklist by the CO which contains checklist for my baby(expected for medicals) and my wife(it is empty). For the baby it has a checkbox to the left of the following point:
> 
> "Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> 
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)"
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there a page of checklist of my wife, which is empty? My agent told me we should ignore it as long as there is no checkbox. Is it true?




Better to get the medicals done before CO asks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auseeker11

Rampal said:


> Do you know the contact number of DIBP?


Can you please provide the number to reach out to DIBP from out of Australia.

Also, have there been cases where applicants are way past the maximum processing time, but still no reply from DIBP ?
Its been 9 months after I lodged my application, done with my medicals & PCC as requested by CO, but there has been no reply from last 3 months


----------



## kminf

*Chances for moving 65 Pointers*

What are chances of moving EOI date for 65 pointer in 2613 ? Compared to last year it looks to be huge gap.


----------



## rocktopus

Rampal said:


> Its been 323 days since I lodged my application. Should I mail DIBP for status or wait for more days? Please suggest.


No. There is nothing you can do to accelerate your application.

Provided timelines on the DIBP website are only estimates.


----------



## rocktopus

kminf said:


> What are chances of moving EOI date for 65 pointer in 2613 ? Compared to last year it looks to be huge gap.


It's been moving a bit less than 10 days every round. It is very slow this year indeed.

What is your DOE?


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

AbhayJha said:


> I believe EOI freezes once you apply for visa. It should no longer be in invited status?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


thanks. have you applied? and it moved from Invited ?


----------



## kminf

12 July 2017 
Dont know when will be the call.


----------



## rocktopus

kminf said:


> 12 July 2017
> Dont know when will be the call.


What are your ANZCO/points mate?


----------



## tasi

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently applying for 189 visa, however, in my previous student visa application (not valid now) i forgot to metnion a few details regarding my other names, employment history and travel. Will thia be an issue and how can i qvoid it?




Hi,

Can any seniors please help with this?


----------



## kminf

2613


----------



## rocktopus

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any seniors please help with this?


Shouldn't be an issue I reckon, your 189 application has nothing to do with your previous student visas.


----------



## tasi

rocktopus said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can any seniors please help with this?
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue I reckon, your 189 application has nothing to do with your previous student visas.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply! I just dont want to my visa to be refused for misleading the department


----------



## mcphani

Hi Guys,

Got a Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information.

Thanks,
Phani.
ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer.
Lodgement Date: 11-Sept-2017
Grant date: 17-Oct-2017


----------



## prateekjain1988

mcphani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phani.
> ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer.
> Lodgement Date: 11-Sept-2017
> Grant date: 17-Oct-2017



Congratulations!!


----------



## Kevin22

mcphani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phani.
> ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer.
> Lodgement Date: 11-Sept-2017
> Grant date: 17-Oct-2017



Congrats man.


----------



## Roadzilla

mcphani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phani.
> ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer.
> Lodgement Date: 11-Sept-2017
> Grant date: 17-Oct-2017


Congrats man! So you front loaded all the documents? Any mailers for CO assignment or something?


----------



## Kevin22

Any news or updates for June applicants????

What is happening????


----------



## KeeDa

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Hi - i have applied for 189 and today i got an email from skill select that my invitation is going to expire soon.
> 
> I suppose this is normal where EOI is still in INVITED status.
> 
> They must and should tie it back if the applicant has submitted the visa application.
> 
> Please comment.


If you have applied for the visa, then your EOI status should change to LODGED (and shouldn't stay INVITED). I see that this is happening more often these days (another related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lselect-account-even-after-applying-visa.html*)


----------



## mcphani

Roadzilla said:


> Congrats man! So you front loaded all the documents? Any mailers for CO assignment or something?


Yes, front loaded all the documents except Form 1221. Got direct grant mail. No communication about processing or so.

Thanks,
Phani


----------



## amigos

Kevin22 said:


> Any news or updates for June applicants????
> 
> What is happening????


Not only for June applicants, what happening with May ones who have not received grants, CO contacts or even immi email?


----------



## Roadzilla

KeeDa said:


> If you have applied for the visa, then your EOI status should change to LODGED (and shouldn't stay INVITED). I see that this is happening more often these days (another related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lselect-account-even-after-applying-visa.html*)


Mine got changed to Lodged status today . Submitted on 3rd Oct. EOI has been suspended.


----------



## Kevin22

amigos said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news or updates for June applicants????
> 
> What is happening????
> 
> 
> 
> Not only for June applicants, what happening with May ones who have not received grants, CO contacts or even immi email?
Click to expand...

I feel u amigo


I was assuming till may, most of the cases were clear


----------



## thomas8888

*Visa Granted*

Hi members

I have received 189 Visa Grant on 16th October 2017 for the visa lodged on 11th September 2017. All the recommended documents were front loaded(including the one pertaining to spouse).
Grant was done by Adelaide team
Special thanks to all members who have helped during the process.


----------



## JP Mosa

thomas8888 said:


> Hi members
> 
> I have received 189 Visa Grant on 16th October 2017 for the visa lodged on 11th September 2017. All the recommended documents were front loaded(including the one pertaining to spouse).
> Grant was done by Adelaide team
> Special thanks to all members who have helped during the process.


Congrats


----------



## alex.alter

My agent is waiting until CO requests for medicals. Is this a good idea?


----------



## oz.productguy

JP Mosa said:


> Congrats




Congrats Thomas. For the wider benefit can you please post the list of all documents front loaded. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

thomas8888 said:


> Hi members
> 
> I have received 189 Visa Grant on 16th October 2017 for the visa lodged on 11th September 2017. All the recommended documents were front loaded(including the one pertaining to spouse).
> Grant was done by Adelaide team
> Special thanks to all members who have helped during the process.


Congratulations!


----------



## KeeDa

alex.alter said:


> My agent is waiting until CO requests for medicals. Is this a good idea?


No. Not a good idea at all. He should click on the "Generate Health" link underneath each applicant, get the generated PDF with HAP ID and give these PDFs to you so that you can complete the health tests.


----------



## sharma_1987

alex.alter said:


> My agent is waiting until CO requests for medicals. Is this a good idea?


No, You should upload Medicals before that as that will save you from CO contact and probably few months of waiting as well.


----------



## thomas8888

*documents submitted*



oz.productguy said:


> Congrats Thomas. For the wider benefit can you please post the list of all documents front loaded.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below are the document details I have uploaded.
Please take this only as reference.

Primary Applicant 

1. Birth or Age Evidence : PASSPORT AND AADHAR 
2. Language Ability - English, Evidence ofTE SCORE CARD AND ALSO SENT DIRECT SCORES TO DIBP
3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:Engineering transcripts(semester wise) and degree certificate
4. Character, Evidence ofCC,FORM 80,FORM1221
5.Travel DocumentASSPORT
6.Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:
Tax Document: Income tax document(form 16-for india)
Employment letters: Reference letter(mentioning main job responsibilities ), promotion letters,pay slips (have uploaded all the payslips of 5 years),
 BANK STATEMENT : Downloaded statement from bank and highlighted using software to denote salary deposit in the bank (5years)
7. I had a other spelling of name :For that I had submitted an affidavit 
8. Relation ship: Marriage certificate, Health insurance card.
9. Employment History, Evidence of : Skilled assessment letter by Engineers Australia and Resume

Secondary Applicant

1. 1. Birth or Age Evidence : PASSPORT AND AADHAR 
2. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:IELTS
3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:transcripts(semester wise) and degree certificate
4. Character, Evidence ofCC,FORM 80,FORM1221
5.Travel DocumentASSPORT
6. Relation ship: Marriage certificate, Health insurance card.
7. Employment History, Evidence of : Skilled assessment letter by Assessing Authority.


----------



## Rawatvineet

HI Expats.

Have a question regarding FORM 80 and Form 1221.

1. My sister is on PR in Australia. Should I mention her details in Form 80 and 1221 ? Will it have any -ve or +ve impact

2. I have digitally filled these forms. Now Do I have to get hard copy and sign and reload Or digital sign is required.

3. If digital sign is required. How can we get it ? 

Rgds
RV


----------



## KeeDa

Rawatvineet said:


> HI Expats.
> 
> Have a question regarding FORM 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> 1. My sister is on PR in Australia. Should I mention her details in Form 80 and 1221 ? Will it have any -ve or +ve impact
> 
> 2. I have digitally filled these forms. Now Do I have to get hard copy and sign and reload Or digital sign is required.
> 
> 3. If digital sign is required. How can we get it ?
> 
> Rgds
> RV


1. Mention it, but no impact (-ve nor +ve) in your own visa processing due to this.
2. The way I (and most others) did was to fill it digitally like you did, print the signature page alone and sign it, scan back the signature page, remove the original (blank) signature page from the digitally filled form and merge the signed page at its pace.
3. No, I don't think so. Never heard of this thing.


----------



## thomas8888

Rawatvineet said:


> HI Expats.
> 
> Have a question regarding FORM 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> 1. My sister is on PR in Australia. Should I mention her details in Form 80 and 1221 ? Will it have any -ve or +ve impact
> 
> 2. I have digitally filled these forms. Now Do I have to get hard copy and sign and reload Or digital sign is required.
> 
> 3. If digital sign is required. How can we get it ?
> 
> Rgds
> RV


1.There is no issue in mentioning about your sister whereabouts. I have done myself.
2. Take the sign page(17th page for form 80) print it out-sign it and scan it -finally merge all the pages according to the order


----------



## alex.alter

KeeDa said:


> No. Not a good idea at all. He should click on the "Generate Health" link underneath each applicant, get the generated PDF with HAP ID and give these PDFs to you so that you can complete the health tests.


thankx. I will contact them right away.


----------



## thomas8888

thanks


----------



## alex.alter

sharma_1987 said:


> No, You should upload Medicals before that as that will save you from CO contact and probably few months of waiting as well.


thankx. I will contact them right away.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

thomas8888 said:


> Below are the document details I have uploaded.
> Please take this only as reference.
> 
> Primary Applicant
> 
> 1. Birth or Age Evidence : PASSPORT AND AADHAR
> 2. Language Ability - English, Evidence ofTE SCORE CARD AND ALSO SENT DIRECT SCORES TO DIBP
> 3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:Engineering transcripts(semester wise) and degree certificate
> 4. Character, Evidence ofCC,FORM 80,FORM1221
> 5.Travel DocumentASSPORT
> 6.Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:
> Tax Document: Income tax document(form 16-for india)
> Employment letters: Reference letter(mentioning main job responsibilities ), promotion letters,pay slips (have uploaded all the payslips of 5 years),
> BANK STATEMENT : Downloaded statement from bank and highlighted using software to denote salary deposit in the bank (5years)
> 7. I had a other spelling of name :For that I had submitted an affidavit
> 8. Relation ship: Marriage certificate, Health insurance card.
> 9. Employment History, Evidence of : Skilled assessment letter by Engineers Australia and Resume
> 
> Secondary Applicant
> 
> 1. 1. Birth or Age Evidence : PASSPORT AND AADHAR
> 2. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:IELTS
> 3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:transcripts(semester wise) and degree certificate
> 4. Character, Evidence ofCC,FORM 80,FORM1221
> 5.Travel DocumentASSPORT
> 6. Relation ship: Marriage certificate, Health insurance card.
> 7. Employment History, Evidence of : Skilled assessment letter by Assessing Authority.


Congratulations on the grant 

I have a question. did you get your bank statements notarized(certified true copy)? I have more than a 75 pages of bank statements with me.
Also I have uploaded my PTE score card in the attach docs. My PTE account shows Scores were sent to DIPB. Is it good idea to send the Scores again from PTE website or earlier sent would be sufficient?


----------



## prateekjain1988

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Congratulations on the grant
> 
> I have a question. did you get your bank statements notarized(certified true copy)? I have more than a 75 pages of bank statements with me.
> Also I have uploaded my PTE score card in the attach docs. My PTE account shows Scores were sent to DIPB. Is it good idea to send the Scores again from PTE website or earlier sent would be sufficient?


No need to get the statements notarized if they are in colored format. Just highlight the entries of salary credit. You can break the pdf into multiple pdfs (per organization) if you have worked in multiple organizations, otherwise a single one is also fine.

You can only send score once. If it says, scores have already been sent to DIBP, you won't be able to do that again.

Thanks!


----------



## thomas8888

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Congratulations on the grant
> 
> I have a question. did you get your bank statements notarized(certified true copy)?
> 
> I have more than a 75 pages of bank statements with me.
> 
> Also I have uploaded my PTE score card in the attach docs. My PTE account shows
> Scores were sent to DIPB. Is it good idea to send the Scores again from PTE website or earlier sent would be sufficient?


**First I got the bank statement stamped from bank officials, however later i realized it is difficult to upload such huge documents even after splitting in parts.
So I have decided to download the statement from bank account and highlight each salary credit.
**In the pearson account if it shows " sent to DIBP" then don't bother to send again.

Hope the above clarifies your doubts


----------



## Haridx

Hello i am planning to apply for pr this year. Profession is electrical engineer and my points add upto 65 if i include spouse otherwise 60. Any idea on how long this might take or any suggestions to help me out


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

thomas8888 said:


> **First I got the bank statement stamped from bank officials, however later i realized it is difficult to upload such huge documents even after splitting in parts.
> So I have decided to download the statement from bank account and highlight each salary credit.
> **In the pearson account if it shows " sent to DIBP" then don't bother to send again.
> 
> Hope the above clarifies your doubts


Thank you very much. That clears my doubt


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

prateekjain1988 said:


> No need to get the statements notarized if they are in colored format. Just highlight the entries of salary credit. You can break the pdf into multiple pdfs (per organization) if you have worked in multiple organizations, otherwise a single one is also fine.
> 
> You can only send score once. If it says, scores have already been sent to DIBP, you won't be able to do that again.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends,

I have under went the medicals for myself, my spouse and my daughter before submitting the Visa fee..
My and my spouse's Health Assessment status in IMMI account shows cleared.

But, my daughter is below 5 years of age. For which she has to under went for Mantoux test and it was positive. Further to this, Panel clinic has taken chest X-Ray of her and uploaded it. Today I checked the IMMI acount and the Health Assessment status for my daughter shows:

*Health examination status of********:

Examinations assessed but further information required

A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
*

Friends plz suggest:
1) What is the meaning of this?
2) Does I will have to submit any other health examination for my daughter now?
3) If yes, which health examination I will have to get done?
4) And further, who will notify me about that examination to be carried out?
5) How much time that health examination will take?
6) When should I pay my Visa Fee?


----------



## satish5b8

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I have filed a 189 visa application on Sept 16th 2017.
> 
> I have a total 5 years of experience of which 3 years are considered as skilled.
> For my Work experience related documents, I have submitted
> 
> 1) Statutory deceleration given at the time of ACS (dated Oct 2016)
> 2) HR reference letter clearly stating the date of joining
> 3) Pay slips for the Employment (3 slips/year. for a total of 3 years) for skilled employment
> 4) IT returns Acknowledgement for all the 5 years of employment
> 5) Employment ID card
> 6) Promotion letter
> 7) Company name change letter from HR, as the name my company has changed
> 8) ACS letter
> 
> Do you think any more docs will be required?
> Do you think it would be better if I add the Payslips for the employment not considered as skilled employment?



Include following docs if you have:

Bank statement, offer letter, payslips for the not considering skilled employment, updated resume, PF statement, salary revisions, appreciations.


----------



## KeeDa

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have under went the medicals for myself, my spouse and my daughter before submitting the Visa fee..
> My and my spouse's Health Assessment status in IMMI account shows cleared.
> 
> But, my daughter is below 5 years of age. For which she has to under went for Mantoux test and it was positive. Further to this, Panel clinic has taken chest X-Ray of her and uploaded it. Today I checked the IMMI acount and the Health Assessment status for my daughter shows:
> 
> *Health examination status of********:
> 
> Examinations assessed but further information required
> 
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> *
> 
> Friends plz suggest:
> 1) What is the meaning of this?
> 2) Does I will have to submit any other health examination for my daughter now?
> 3) If yes, which health examination I will have to get done?
> 4) And further, who will notify me about that examination to be carried out?
> 5) How much time that health examination will take?
> 6) When should I pay my Visa Fee?


Hi Harinderjeet,

We would not know what exactly did they notice about your daughters health that resulted in this, but nothing to worry about- you will get further communication and will be asked to visit again to undertake further tests so that they can be sure about her health. Which test, when, etc cannot be said for sure, but hopefully soon enough (maybe a week or two max) so that you are still in the timeframe to apply for the visa. I would suggest you wait before paying for the visa.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Thanks KeeDa for the prompt response.

Has anyone on the forum faced the same situation????? 
Plz comment if any....


----------



## rinoshkk

mcphani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a Direct Grant today. Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phani.
> ANZSCO 261312 Developer Programmer.
> Lodgement Date: 11-Sept-2017
> Grant date: 17-Oct-2017


Congratulations Phani!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

This month marked the slowest of the year, does anybody have any idea what's happening?


----------



## voodoo

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have under went the medicals for myself, my spouse and my daughter before submitting the Visa fee..
> My and my spouse's Health Assessment status in IMMI account shows cleared.
> 
> But, my daughter is below 5 years of age. For which she has to under went for Mantoux test and it was positive. Further to this, Panel clinic has taken chest X-Ray of her and uploaded it. Today I checked the IMMI acount and the Health Assessment status for my daughter shows:
> 
> *Health examination status of********:
> 
> Examinations assessed but further information required
> 
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, the Mantoux test was positive indicates TB exposure.
> If that is the case then they would surely perform further tests to identify TB.


----------



## thomas8888

prateekjain1988 said:


> Congratulations!


thanks prateek


----------



## HARINDERJEET

thomas8888 said:


> Hi members
> 
> I have received 189 Visa Grant on 16th October 2017 for the visa lodged on 11th September 2017. All the recommended documents were front loaded(including the one pertaining to spouse).
> Grant was done by Adelaide team
> Special thanks to all members who have helped during the process.


congrats bro...


----------



## Orton

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have under went the medicals for myself, my spouse and my daughter before submitting the Visa fee..
> My and my spouse's Health Assessment status in IMMI account shows cleared.
> 
> But, my daughter is below 5 years of age. For which she has to under went for Mantoux test and it was positive. Further to this, Panel clinic has taken chest X-Ray of her and uploaded it. Today I checked the IMMI acount and the Health Assessment status for my daughter shows:
> 
> *Health examination status of********:
> 
> Examinations assessed but further information required
> 
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> *
> 
> Friends plz suggest:
> 1) What is the meaning of this?
> 2) Does I will have to submit any other health examination for my daughter now?
> 3) If yes, which health examination I will have to get done?
> 4) And further, who will notify me about that examination to be carried out?
> 5) How much time that health examination will take?
> 6) When should I pay my Visa Fee?



There is nothing to worry about. Many children who are vaccinated for BCG and undergo TST usually gets a false positive. They would recommend for chest xray to confirm. Many of many friends with children under 5 years of age faced the same issue, the panel requested them for chest xray which was clear. I am sure your daughter will be through.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

voodoo said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> I have under went the medicals for myself, my spouse and my daughter before submitting the Visa fee..
> My and my spouse's Health Assessment status in IMMI account shows cleared.
> 
> But, my daughter is below 5 years of age. For which she has to under went for Mantoux test and it was positive. Further to this, Panel clinic has taken chest X-Ray of her and uploaded it. Today I checked the IMMI acount and the Health Assessment status for my daughter shows:
> 
> *Health examination status of********:
> 
> Examinations assessed but further information required
> 
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, the Mantoux test was positive indicates TB exposure.
> If that is the case then they would surely perform further tests to identify TB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay...
> then what should I do ...... wait for their further recommendation.... will they recommend it before paying the visa fee???
Click to expand...


----------



## sharma1981

HARINDERJEET said:


> voodoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay...
> then what should I do ...... wait for their further recommendation.... will they recommend it before paying the visa fee???
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have still more than 1 month for applying, so it will be good to wait for couple of weeks more to see if they get back
Click to expand...


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sharma1981 said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have still more than 1 month for applying, so it will be good to wait for couple of weeks more to see if they get back
> 
> 
> 
> okay bro....
Click to expand...


----------



## au513

sharma1981 said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have still more than 1 month for applying, so it will be good to wait for couple of weeks more to see if they get back
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharma/Keeda,
> 
> Is it possible to not pay the visa fee and upload all documents and undergo medical and pcc? In such case, does a case officer get assigned? or the Case office gets assigned only when the applicant pays the visa fee?
Click to expand...


----------



## jithooos

au513 said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharma/Keeda,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to not pay the visa fee and upload all documents and undergo medical and pcc? In such case, does a case officer get assigned? or the Case office gets assigned only when the applicant pays the visa fee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You canupload the docs only after paying fee and nothing happens unless you pay the fees. However you can do medicals prior that using my health declaration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## satish5b8

au513 said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharma/Keeda,
> 
> Is it possible to not pay the visa fee and upload all documents and undergo medical and pcc? In such case, does a case officer get assigned? or the Case office gets assigned only when the applicant pays the visa fee?
> 
> 
> 
> Upload option will be there only after pay the visa fee.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Expats

Need an advice on below correspondence on My Skills Select page.

Invite Rcvd- 23rd Aug.
1st Oct - online lodged my application 
8th Oct - paid fees 

On 03 Oct received Email ? your invitation is expiring? 

On 17 Oct received - ? you have suspended your EOI? reason- as I have lodged a visa application.

Hope it is normal ? And no action is pending on me apart from submitting my documents ? 


Rgds
RV


----------



## thomas8888

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Need an advice on below correspondence on My Skills Select page.
> 
> Invite Rcvd- 23rd Aug.
> 1st Oct - online lodged my application
> 8th Oct - paid fees
> 
> On 03 Oct received Email ? your invitation is expiring?
> 
> On 17 Oct received - ? you have suspended your EOI? reason- as I have lodged a visa application.
> 
> Hope it is normal ? And no action is pending on me apart from submitting my documents ?
> 
> 
> Rgds
> RV





nothing to worry ...its normal


----------



## HBKSM

I had CO contact today requesting for evidence of employment income from an experience I didnt claim points for.


----------



## KeeDa

au513 said:


> Hi Sharma/Keeda,
> 
> Is it possible to not pay the visa fee and upload all documents and undergo medical and pcc? In such case, does a case officer get assigned? or the Case office gets assigned only when the applicant pays the visa fee?


Not possible.


----------



## au513

thomas8888 said:


> nothing to worry ...its normal


How can lodging visa application date and fee payment date be on different date? 
Does 'lodging visa application' mean just saving the application in draft mode?


----------



## KeeDa

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Need an advice on below correspondence on My Skills Select page.
> 
> Invite Rcvd- 23rd Aug.
> 1st Oct - online lodged my application
> 8th Oct - paid fees
> 
> On 03 Oct received Email ? your invitation is expiring?
> 
> On 17 Oct received - ? you have suspended your EOI? reason- as I have lodged a visa application.
> 
> Hope it is normal ? And no action is pending on me apart from submitting my documents ?
> 
> 
> Rgds
> RV


It is all good now and nothing more required from your end as far as the EOI is concerned. Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lselect-account-even-after-applying-visa.html*


----------



## KeeDa

HBKSM said:


> I had CO contact today requesting for evidence of employment income from an experience I didnt claim points for.


Curious to know. Your ANZSCO and any work points claimed at all?


----------



## HBKSM

KeeDa said:


> Curious to know. Your ANZSCO and any work points claimed at all?


I have 2 separate work exp.

Same ANZSCO for both:

Company 1 - 2008 -2010 ( Unclaimed points) Submitted COE and reference letter 
Company 2 - 2010 - 2017 (Claimed points) Submitted COE, Payslip, reference letter

CO requested for evidence of employment income 2008 - 2009


----------



## KeeDa

HBKSM said:


> I have 2 separate work exp.
> 
> Same ANZSCO for both:
> 
> Company 1 - 2008 -2010 ( Unclaimed points) Submitted COE and reference letter
> Company 2 - 2010 - 2017 (Claimed points) Submitted COE, Payslip, reference letter
> 
> CO requested for evidence of employment income 2008 - 2009


okay... I meant to ask the ANZSCO (the code itself) to understand which assessing body it was (EA, ACS, etc).


----------



## varununi7

HBKSM said:


> I had CO contact today requesting for evidence of employment income from an experience I didnt claim points for.




Very unusual. Seems they are want to check ur previous experience! When did u file ur application?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HBKSM

varununi7 said:


> Very unusual. Seems they are want to check ur previous experience! When did u file ur application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why would they do that if I haven't claimed points for it. Correct, very unsual. I have been reading a lot of threads and forums and this is the first time.


----------



## HBKSM

KeeDa said:


> okay... I meant to ask the ANZSCO (the code itself) to understand which assessing body it was (EA, ACS, etc).


ANZSCO 254415 
Assessing Body: ANMAC: Australian Nursing & Midwifery Accreditation Council


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hi guys,

Need some help here. Here is my points so far,

Primary Applicant: wife
Age - 30 pts (26yrs)
Language Test - Pending
Experience- 10 (3yrs)
Education- 15

1. Is this eligible for state nomination?
2. What are the requirements for assessing partner skills?

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need some help here. Here is my points so far,
> 
> Primary Applicant: wife
> Age - 30 pts (26yrs)
> Language Test - Pending
> Experience- 10 (3yrs)
> Education- 15
> 
> 1. Is this eligible for state nomination?
> 2. What are the requirements for assessing partner skills?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Which occupation and do you mean to say 3 years of onshore Australian work experience?


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

KeeDa said:


> Which occupation and do you mean to say 3 years of onshore Australian work experience?


Her current role is software engineer, 261313 is the code. She is employed in India. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Her current role is software engineer, 261313 is the code. She is employed in India.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Then experience points cannot be 10. 3 years is all the experience she has or is this ACS assessed skilled experience?


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

KeeDa said:


> Then experience points cannot be 10. 3 years is all the experience she has or is this ACS assessed skilled experience?


No ACS is yet to verify, and she only has 3 years of experience. So that means only 5 points for experience?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> No ACS is yet to verify, and she only has 3 years of experience. So that means only 5 points for experience?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


If 3 years is all the experience she has, then not even 5 points, or maybe not even a positive skills assessment because ACS will deduct 2 years to certify her as skilled in case if her education is closely related to software engineering. Study the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf from ACS website to understand the rules and process.

Thus even in the best case scenario, she would be left with 1 year of offshore work experience which gives her no points for work experience.


----------



## alex.alter

I submitted my application on 16/10/2017. Going for the medical in few days. Hope I will be able to upload medical before a CO is assigned to my case. According to the things I have read, incomplete applications takes a lot of time now.


----------



## sngoku

mcphani said:


> Yes, front loaded all the documents except Form 1221. Got direct grant mail. No communication about processing or so.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phani


Hi Phani,

Congrats on the direct grant.
I too have front loaded all the document including PCC and medicals, but still application is in received status. I lodged 189 visa on 24 August 2017. Received Immi assessment commence mail on 4th October 2017.

One more thing is that my medicals have been sent to DIBP by the panel physicians on 11 Sep 2017. Still the health is showing as Incomplete. Did you face similar issue? Do we need to upload the eMedical letter in Immiaccount as well.

Please reply.


----------



## sngoku

Hello Friends,

Is any one facing issue the below:

All the medicals have been submitted to DIBP from panel physicians, but still Health is showing as Incomplete?

Thanks
Srikanth


----------



## channy44

rocktopus said:


> Hi mate, keep in mind the following estimates are averages and every case is unique.
> 
> 
> 
> If your application is complete and decision ready, you should be in for about 5 months processing time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get CO request because of missing documents, it will be significantly longer.




Thanks alot mate, appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai

Dear friends, 

I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today  This is the best diwali gift  I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work! 

Happy Diwali to all!


----------



## shekharsince1986

charansingh.sai said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today  This is the best diwali gift  I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Happy Diwali to all!


Congratulations comrade... Please share your ANEZCO code & timeline!!

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

I think June July applicants are ignored royally! I can see September applications being granted at a rapid pace and so many June July ppl ignored. SOS signal out.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

charansingh.sai said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today  This is the best diwali gift  I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Happy Diwali to all!


Was it a direct one? And please share the timeline.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations comrade... Please share your ANEZCO code & timeline!!
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate  

Here you go..

__________________
ANZSCO Code:*261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A:*(26-April-17): LRSW - 90/82/90/87
ACS Filed:*16-May-17
ACS Response:*30 - May -17
EOI Submitted (189):*05 - June - 17*
EOI Points:*70
ITA:*: 26- July - 17*
VISA lodged*: 12- Sept- 17
Grant*: 17 - Oct - 2017*
IED*: 15 - Sept - 2018*

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

charansingh.sai said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today  This is the best diwali gift  I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Happy Diwali to all!


Wow!! Congrats!!:rockon:


----------



## visakh

charansingh.sai said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Here you go..
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code:*261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A:*(26-April-17): LRSW - 90/82/90/87
> ACS Filed:*16-May-17
> ACS Response:*30 - May -17
> EOI Submitted (189):*05 - June - 17*
> EOI Points:*70
> ITA:*: 26- July - 17*
> VISA lodged*: 12- Sept- 17
> Grant*: 17 - Oct - 2017*
> IED*: 15 - Sept - 2018*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats Charan !!!
Especially i liked your IED Emoji !!!!;-)


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Expats 

I need to give address of my graduation college. 

In 2004 when I passed it was at ?X? address But in 2007 it was shifted to ?Y? address.

What address should I mention in Form 80 ? 

thanks


----------



## muralipte20

charansingh.sai said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today  This is the best diwali gift  I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Happy Diwali to all!


Congrats brother!! Enjoy the special Diwali!

Best,
Murali


----------



## mast

HARINDERJEET said:


> voodoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay...
> then what should I do ...... wait for their further recommendation.... will they recommend it before paying the visa fee???
> 
> 
> 
> In eMedical, there is a button labeled "Print Information Sheet" or something similar. When you click it, it downloads a PDF file showing completed and required examinations. You can then contact your panel clinic to complete the required ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## mast

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have under went the medicals for myself, my spouse and my daughter before submitting the Visa fee..
> My and my spouse's Health Assessment status in IMMI account shows cleared.
> 
> But, my daughter is below 5 years of age. For which she has to under went for Mantoux test and it was positive. Further to this, Panel clinic has taken chest X-Ray of her and uploaded it. Today I checked the IMMI acount and the Health Assessment status for my daughter shows:
> 
> *Health examination status of********:
> 
> Examinations assessed but further information required
> 
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> *
> 
> Friends plz suggest:
> 1) What is the meaning of this?
> 2) Does I will have to submit any other health examination for my daughter now?
> 3) If yes, which health examination I will have to get done?
> 4) And further, who will notify me about that examination to be carried out?
> 5) How much time that health examination will take?
> 6) When should I pay my Visa Fee?


Regarding point (3):

In eMedical, there is a button labeled "Print Information Sheet" or something similar. When you click it, it downloads a PDF file showing completed and required examinations. You can then contact your panel clinic to complete the required ones.


----------



## Kevin22

varununi7 said:


> I think June July applicants are ignored royally! I can see September applications being granted at a rapid pace and so many June July ppl ignored. SOS signal out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I know man, can't even figure out the reason

I am honestly glad for people who got their grants from September,

I hope our grants come soon


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thanks KeeDa for the prompt response.
> 
> Has anyone on the forum faced the same situation?????
> Plz comment if any....


There were tons of cases, you can search the forum e.g. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...22-719-tb-screening-test-children-kids-2.html

Most of the time, it could be false-positives esp when the kid is BCG vaccinated, which I believe almost all the kids are, these days. DIBP will ask for x-ray and if the x-ray shows cleared then you are good to go. However you may be asked to sign a 815 health undertaking which comes with a shorter IED. 

Good luck!


----------



## Amar_84

Kevin22 said:


> I know man, can't even figure out the reason
> 
> I am honestly glad for people who got their grants from September,
> 
> I hope our grants come soon


Yes and I also hope they pick up some speed. October has been disappointing so far. 
The processing timelines have been shortened on DIBP website which indicates the rush now is not that much. Perhaps that is the reason they have slowed down. 

With holiday season approaching in Dec the wait can get longer 

Hope everyone gets their grant before Christmas and bring in new year with a bang:rockon:


----------



## varununi7

Amar_84 said:


> Yes and I also hope they pick up some speed. October has been disappointing so far.
> 
> The processing timelines have been shortened on DIBP website which indicates the rush now is not that much. Perhaps that is the reason they have slowed down.
> 
> 
> 
> With holiday season approaching in Dec the wait can get longer
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grant before Christmas and bring in new year with a bang:rockon:




To be honest, I don't see June July applicants making the cut pre December. At max till November end they will focus on clearing backlogs from Jan to May which is in their 7-8 month processing timelines. October has set a precedence for this.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Amar_84 said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know man, can't even figure out the reason
> 
> I am honestly glad for people who got their grants from September,
> 
> I hope our grants come soon
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and I also hope they pick up some speed. October has been disappointing so far.
> The processing timelines have been shortened on DIBP website which indicates the rush now is not that much. Perhaps that is the reason they have slowed down.
> 
> With holiday season approaching in Dec the wait can get longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grant before Christmas and bring in new year with a bang
Click to expand...

I hope for the same


----------



## erbansal2k6

Dear friends, 

I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today.This is the best ever diwali giff. I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work! 

Thanks and hope to see you all in Australia,

Chetan Bansal


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

erbansal2k6 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today.This is the best ever diwali giff. I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you all in Australia,
> 
> Chetan Bansal
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erbansal2k6

erbansal2k6 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I received my Grant today.This is the best ever diwali giff. I would like to thank each and everyone in this amazing forum. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you all in Australia,
> 
> Chetan Bansal
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


ANZSCO Code:*261313 (Software Engineer)

EOI Submitted (189):*13- Mar 17*

EOI Points:*65

ITA:*: 06-Sep-17*

VISA lodged*: 09- Sept- 17

Grant*: 17-Oct -2017*

IED*: 07- Apr- 2018*

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Amar_84 said:


> Yes and I also hope they pick up some speed. October has been disappointing so far.
> 
> The processing timelines have been shortened on DIBP website which indicates the rush now is not that much. Perhaps that is the reason they have slowed down.
> 
> 
> 
> With holiday season approaching in Dec the wait can get longer
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grant before Christmas and bring in new year with a bang:rockon:




I was hopeful till this week until I found that DIBP is still ignoring us. 

Now I am thinking that since the processing time have come down to 7-8 months, why would they touch June-July applicants till next year ? Looks like our applications are their new year resolution guys !! Sad but that’s how life is !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

jithooos said:


> I was hopeful till this week until I found that DIBP is still ignoring us.
> 
> Now I am thinking that since the processing time have come down to 7-8 months, why would they touch June-July applicants till next year ? Looks like our applications are their new year resolution guys !! Sad but that’s how life is !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It will be a miracle if they touch June July applicants now. Most probably they will process these post Jan 18. Given your case with Brisbane, it might be longer! Sorry bro, same situation as yours but that's the truth man.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

erbansal2k6 said:


> ANZSCO Code:*261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> EOI Submitted (189):*13- Mar 17*
> 
> EOI Points:*65
> 
> ITA:*: 06-Sep-17*
> 
> VISA lodged*: 09- Sept- 17
> 
> Grant*: 17-Oct -2017*
> 
> IED*: 07- Apr- 2018*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Congrats!


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Amar_84 said:


> Yes and I also hope they pick up some speed. October has been disappointing so far.
> 
> The processing timelines have been shortened on DIBP website which indicates the rush now is not that much. Perhaps that is the reason they have slowed down.
> 
> 
> 
> With holiday season approaching in Dec the wait can get longer
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grant before Christmas and bring in new year with a bang:rockon:




I got confused when you said that there is no rush as the processing times have been shortened. Shouldn’t it be the opposite? Processing time shortened = more visa grants per month = overall faster processing? 
Why should the wait get longer in that case?


----------



## Kevin22

I believe in miracles


----------



## manpreet123

Hello friends

I received the invite in 3rd Oct round. PCC cleared on 16th Oct. Have submitted the health declaration and taken the pdf having HAP Ids. Going for medical on 21st Oct and the planning to submit the visa Lodge around 25th or 26th Oct followed by documents upload in next couple of days. 

I was thinking that pcc would take 2 / 3 weeks but it got complete within a week. 

On medicals, I want to get it done before visa fee payment. 

I hope I am following the correct sequence and not doing anything technically wrong with respect to sequence of these steps. 

Can you please suggest.

Thanks all.


----------



## sorabzone

Visa(SC 189) lodged on 5th September with 70 points, along with all documents. I was expecting direct grant but no change in status till date. :violin: :violin:

School, Grad, PG certificate/marksheets
PCC/Medical/PTE score
Reference Letters/Statutory declaration/appraisal letters/promotion letters/resume
Last 9 years Form 16/IT returns
US Tax documents
6-7 years payslips
PF account statement
6 years bank statement
Spouse certificates/PCC/English proof certificate from university
Marriage certificate/ spouse name added in my passport layball:layball:


----------



## Fuch

Dear Experts

CO contacted me on 10th OCT. Have uploaded documents and IP pressed on 18 OCT. Can I conclude that my status wont change until 7th NOV (28 days from 10th OCT) ?

Also, any helpful link to follow for those who have received / expecting grant? IE, how to look for job, choosing suburb, plan for life in OZ etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jithooos

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I received the invite in 3rd Oct round. PCC cleared on 16th Oct. Have submitted the health declaration and taken the pdf having HAP Ids. Going for medical on 21st Oct and the planning to submit the visa Lodge around 25th or 26th Oct followed by documents upload in next couple of days.
> 
> I was thinking that pcc would take 2 / 3 weeks but it got complete within a week.
> 
> On medicals, I want to get it done before visa fee payment.
> 
> I hope I am following the correct sequence and not doing anything technically wrong with respect to sequence of these steps.
> 
> Can you please suggest.
> 
> Thanks all.




Perfectly fine. Wishing you all the best for a direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Fuch said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> CO contacted me on 10th OCT. Have uploaded documents and IP pressed on 18 OCT. Can I conclude that my status wont change until 7th NOV (28 days from 10th OCT) ?
> 
> Also, any helpful link to follow for those who have received / expecting grant? IE, how to look for job, choosing suburb, plan for life in OZ etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




The moment you press IP, the status will change to “ assessment in progress”. Until grant, it remains the same. And 28 days is just a rough speculation since people are waiting indefinitely after a co contact. Cheers.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

Hey guys! How to check if PTE score has been successfully sent to DIBP?. Is there any way to look into history.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thamba

darkendzport said:


> Hey guys! How to check if PTE score has been successfully sent to DIBP?. Is there any way to look into history.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




You try to send it again. It will say that this had been forwarded already. You can’t forward to the same recipient again. Change the recipient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

thamba said:


> You try to send it again. It will say that this had been forwarded already. You can’t forward to the same recipient again. Change the recipient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah exactly happened buddy thanks..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenal117

*Different surname in documents*

Hi ..request guidance on this..If spouse has different surname in employment documents then name change Affidavit should be created. In submitted application and form 80/1221 we have mentioned other names/spelling and reason as marriage, so would Affidavit will be required to support that, though I am not claiming any points for her experience.


----------



## jithooos

arsenal117 said:


> Hi ..request guidance on this..If spouse has different surname in employment documents then name change Affidavit should be created. In submitted application and form 80/1221 we have mentioned other names/spelling and reason as marriage, so would Affidavit will be required to support that, though I am not claiming any points for her experience.




Yes, submitting an affidavit is advised here in your case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi all, one of my friend wrongly claimed his experience. According to ACS after june 2011 his employment was counted but he filled EOI from june 2012 and he got invite today. Please help


----------



## tasi

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my 189 visa but i am really concerned about one specific thing- 

I have studied in australia and while applying for a studwnt visa renewal in march 2017, i forgot to mention some employment, a short holiday and my other names. I was wondering if this might have any impact on my 189 application as i have mentioned everything completely in the 189 application

Thanks for the replies
Tas


----------



## ramp_182

*Grant Time*

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing fine.

Do you know the estimate now for obtaining the visa 189?. 30 or 40 days? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## lauralau88

Hi, i apply the visa last nite and paid the fees, ive got a few questions, can any mentor here to help? Many thanks in advance!
1. The current job i filled in the application Im not claiming point for, but when attach doc , do i still need to attach the doc of it? Cos i dont want my current employer know that and if its not claiming point, just wondering if they gonna ask
2. Same as my hubby, he is not claiming pt for partner skill etc... And since on the application they asked him about the most 10 years job, and we filled the current one, again, do we need to attach doc for this?
3.Im in Hong Kong, for the police check, the police says they can only accept me to do the pc after they see the immigration send me the letter asking me to do pc and with the address they can directly send me result to that address. Do u know what kind of letter that is? When do we receive it?
Again, many thanks!


----------



## rocktopus

sorabzone said:


> Visa(SC 189) lodged on 5th September with 70 points, along with all documents. I was expecting direct grant but no change in status till date. :violin: :violin:
> 
> School, Grad, PG certificate/marksheets
> PCC/Medical/PTE score
> Reference Letters/Statutory declaration/appraisal letters/promotion letters/resume
> Last 9 years Form 16/IT returns
> US Tax documents
> 6-7 years payslips
> PF account statement
> 6 years bank statement
> Spouse certificates/PCC/English proof certificate from university
> Marriage certificate/ spouse name added in my passport layball:layball:


The status doesn't mean anything mate. If your application is decision ready, it will be a direct grant. It's just a matter of how long does it take...


----------



## rocktopus

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi all, one of my friend wrongly claimed his experience. According to ACS after june 2011 his employment was counted but he filled EOI from june 2012 and he got invite today. Please help


He needs to submit a new EOI with the correct claims and forget about the current ITA.

If he decides to go through with this invitation the visa will be denied when the CO realizes wrong points have been claimed, as we've seen on this forum already.


----------



## MohAdnan

rocktopus said:


> He needs to submit a new EOI with the correct claims and forget about the current ITA.
> 
> If he decides to go through with this invitation the visa will be denied when the CO realizes wrong points have been claimed, as we've seen on this forum already.


Does it matter if we reduce our claimed employment period?


----------



## amigos

varununi7 said:


> To be honest, I don't see June July applicants making the cut pre December. At max till November end they will focus on clearing backlogs from Jan to May which is in their 7-8 month processing timelines. October has set a precedence for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think they are processing and most May, June, July applications are at grant decision ready stage but they are putting grants on hold for some specific reasons (eg waiting for result of new citizenship bill from the Senate)...etc. When they allow to grant, a tsunami of grants would occur like in Sept. 

Also, i reckon, applications finalised in Sept were processed before that but grants put on hold because they cant process to finalise those huge number of application at the same time, even only typing grant letters.

Good luck to all awaiting grant members,


----------



## AmazingTiger

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi all, one of my friend wrongly claimed his experience. According to ACS after june 2011 his employment was counted but he filled EOI from june 2012 and he got invite today. Please help


Your 'friend' should not act on this ITA. Request him to submit a fresh EOI with correct data.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101

MohAdnan said:


> Does it matter if we reduce our claimed employment period?


lol, if what you mean by this is...

can you over claim on employment period, get the invite and then change your claimed employment period after. NO

this is not a loophole and a laughable attempt


----------



## AmazingTiger

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, i apply the visa last nite and paid the fees, ive got a few questions, can any mentor here to help? Many thanks in advance!
> 1. The current job i filled in the application Im not claiming point for, but when attach doc , do i still need to attach the doc of it? Cos i dont want my current employer know that and if its not claiming point, just wondering if they gonna ask
> 2. Same as my hubby, he is not claiming pt for partner skill etc... And since on the application they asked him about the most 10 years job, and we filled the current one, again, do we need to attach doc for this?
> 3.Im in Hong Kong, for the police check, the police says they can only accept me to do the pc after they see the immigration send me the letter asking me to do pc and with the address they can directly send me result to that address. Do u know what kind of letter that is? When do we receive it?
> Again, many thanks!


3) Use the invitation letter for PCC. It's that which you get when your EOI is selected.

2) for your spouse, there is no need to submit employment documents if not claiming points. If you choose to or feel that you have to do put in a cover note in the document that you are not claiming points.

1) imho, for yourself there still a possibility that they may request documents for current employment. I will defer to experts on this.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vini875

Hi Experts,

I have got a CO contact on 17th October to redo the medicals for my daughter as she has now turned 2 years, which is different from initial we had medicals for 457 visa. And this i sthe only point mentioned in the CO contact Checklist.

So is it like the CO contact is comprehensive and this is the only point missing and al other documents have been verified and to be found OK, or can i expect another CO contact for any other point, after i resubmit the medicals??


----------



## andreyx108b

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi all, one of my friend wrongly claimed his experience. According to ACS after june 2011 his employment was counted but he filled EOI from june 2012 and he got invite today. Please help


He is free to claim any period from the skilled met date, in this case as i understand he did not claim the points for 1 year, for which he was eligible - so it should no cause any issues.


----------



## MohAdnan

BillyJoe101 said:


> lol, if what you mean by this is...
> 
> can you over claim on employment period, get the invite and then change your claimed employment period after. NO
> 
> this is not a loophole and a laughable attempt


Do you really understand people's questions mate? They are not over claiming, they are actually under claiming their experience. How? ACS recommends employment after June 2011 can be counted towards skilled employment but they are doing it *AFTER June 2012* , why reducing 1 year from their experience?



andreyx108b said:


> He is free to claim any period from the skilled met date, in this case as i understand he did not claim the points for 1 year, for which he was eligible - so it should no cause any issues.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## AmazingTiger

AmazingTiger said:


> Your 'friend' should not act on this ITA. Request him to submit a fresh EOI with correct data.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I stand corrected. Underclaiming skilled exp by an year is no violation of the rules, IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Documents Upload Doubt*

Hi Experts,

Regarding document upload, do i need to upload any photographs as well. If yes, it is just passport size photo or some marriage day photo as well.

In my application, its me and my spouse. 

Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## aaninon

I have just received my Visa today. Direct Grant.


----------



## mykmallett

Hi everyone, I have completed everything ready for a direct grant. However, I have just noticed that my reference dates don't fully match my EOI and application.

Job 1: The first one is because the records my manager have include an overlap with my next job. We were made redundant and the manager kindly let us look for and take new positions in our final 2 weeks. So the end date in the reference is a few days after the actual end date, which would look like the jobs overlapped.

Job 2: The second is that I have put the 10th October in my EOI and Application, but my reference says 17th October. The date in my EOI and application is correct and I have uploaded the contract and offer letter with start date to prove it, it's just a mistake from my manager.

So, to clarify, the EOI and application dates are correct for both of these positions, the references are not, by a few days. Neither of these dates change my points. I am wondering if I should include a Stat Declaration to explain this or just leave it? I have also included things like contracts, tax documents and payslips for all positions.


----------



## prateekjain1988

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Regarding document upload, do i need to upload any photographs as well. If yes, it is just passport size photo or some marriage day photo as well.
> 
> In my application, its me and my spouse.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


Its not a mandatory requirement but more of a good to do thing. People have suggested and attached passport size photos.


----------



## prateekjain1988

aaninon said:


> I have just received my Visa today. Direct Grant.


Congratulations!


----------



## jithooos

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding document upload, do i need to upload any photographs as well. If yes, it is just passport size photo or some marriage day photo as well.
> 
> 
> 
> In my application, its me and my spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vinay Khetarpal




Passport size photographs are not required in my opinion. However, if your marriage happened recently, it’s advisable to upload a few marriage photographs so that co doesn’t comeback asking to prove relationship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaninon

Thank you. Still shaking from the good news. Exactly 3 months from my Visa application.

Timelines below.
221111 Accountant (General)
EOI Submitted - 08/04/17
ITA - 12/07/17
Medicals Completed 17/07/17
Application Lodged - 18/07/17
All Documents Uploaded - 28/07/17
Visa Grant - 18/10/17 
DIRECT GRANT.
Must Make First Entry 18/07/18


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Thank u all who responded and given good suggestions. I will suggest my friend to continue his process for applying visa. Actually mistake was done by consultant which he didn't noticed until he gets invite.


----------



## sorabzone

aaninon said:


> I have just received my Visa today. Direct Grant.


Wow Congratulations and Happy Diwali.:first:

Finally few grants from July applications.


----------



## bhat88

Hey guys,

I would like to know if CO has requested few docs, say one for employment and one for character, does that mean all other docs uploaded are reviewed and considered fine and only the two new docs will be checked second time when CO picks up the file?
I have provided the requested information and just wondering if I may be asked some other proof next time not related to the ones I provided this time which would simply add up more delay.

Thanks,
bhat88


----------



## JP Mosa

aaninon said:


> Thank you. Still shaking from the good news. Exactly 3 months from my Visa application.
> 
> Timelines below.
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> EOI Submitted - 08/04/17
> ITA - 12/07/17
> Medicals Completed 17/07/17
> Application Lodged - 18/07/17
> All Documents Uploaded - 28/07/17
> Visa Grant - 18/10/17
> DIRECT GRANT.
> Must Make First Entry 18/07/18



Congrats


----------



## kaushik_91

aaninon said:


> I have just received my Visa today. Direct Grant.


Congrats!!..timeline please! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

aaninon said:


> I have just received my Visa today. Direct Grant.


 Congratulations. All the best


----------



## lauralau88

AmazingTiger said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i apply the visa last nite and paid the fees, ive got a few questions, can any mentor here to help? Many thanks in advance!
> 1. The current job i filled in the application Im not claiming point for, but when attach doc , do i still need to attach the doc of it? Cos i dont want my current employer know that and if its not claiming point, just wondering if they gonna ask
> 2. Same as my hubby, he is not claiming pt for partner skill etc... And since on the application they asked him about the most 10 years job, and we filled the current one, again, do we need to attach doc for this?
> 3.Im in Hong Kong, for the police check, the police says they can only accept me to do the pc after they see the immigration send me the letter asking me to do pc and with the address they can directly send me result to that address. Do u know what kind of letter that is? When do we receive it?
> Again, many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Use the invitation letter for PCC. It's that which you get when your EOI is selected.
> 
> 2) for your spouse, there is no need to submit employment documents if not claiming points. If you choose to or feel that you have to do put in a cover note in the document that you are not claiming points.
> 
> 1) imho, for yourself there still a possibility that they may request documents for current employment. I will defer to experts on this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank u!


----------



## Kevin22

Congrats to all those who received their grants today


Happy diwali


Our time is somewhere near


----------



## jithooos

bhat88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to know if CO has requested few docs, say one for employment and one for character, does that mean all other docs uploaded are reviewed and considered fine and only the two new docs will be checked second time when CO picks up the file?
> I have provided the requested information and just wondering if I may be asked some other proof next time not related to the ones I provided this time which would simply add up more delay.
> 
> Thanks,
> bhat88


 Many cases were finalised here after multiple CO contacts. So chances are equal !!!


----------



## jackschack

Happy to see a couple of July grants today.. expecting more..

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

aaninon said:


> I have just received my Visa today. Direct Grant.


Congratulations:rockon: Cheers...Enjoy your day..


----------



## thamba

Hi all, I had received a mail from skillselect yesterday stating that my EOI was suspended as visa application had been lodged. Is there anything we can infer from this like my application has been taken for assessment assuming there is some sort of communication between IMMI account and skill select. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

thamba said:


> Hi all, I had received a mail from skillselect yesterday stating that my EOI was suspended as visa application had been lodged. Is there anything we can infer from this like my application has been taken for assessment assuming there is some sort of communication between IMMI account and skill select.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nothing to conclude here. It’s a normal process when you lodge application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

thamba said:


> Hi all, I had received a mail from skillselect yesterday stating that my EOI was suspended as visa application had been lodged. Is there anything we can infer from this like my application has been taken for assessment assuming there is some sort of communication between IMMI account and skill select.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a glitch which prevented your EOI status to change to LODGED and they were correcting it yesterday: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-189-invite-how-proceed-79.html#post13441258*

No, it has no relation to your visa application in process.


----------



## jithooos

Just heard that Australian parliament has rejected some proposed amendment to laws regarding obtaining citizenship today. Rumours says that processing will resume soon. Please note it’s just a passed on information from a friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starbearer

Congrats to everyone who received their grants.

I have a question regarding my case. My timeline is as below:

Invite received: 2nd August.
All documents (except medicals) uploaded and application submitted: 30th Aug
CO Contact: 4th Oct - Requested Medicals
Medicals completed and submitted by: 10th Oct. No actions.

How much longer do the folks here reckon, that I'll need to wait before the grant? I have my whole life on hold because of this and its really frustrating to see "Assessment in Progress" everyday.


----------



## bevvyjr

starbearer said:


> Congrats to everyone who received their grants.
> 
> I have a question regarding my case. My timeline is as below:
> 
> Invite received: 2nd August.
> All documents (except medicals) uploaded and application submitted: 30th Aug
> CO Contact: 4th Oct - Requested Medicals
> Medicals completed and submitted by: 10th Oct. No actions.
> 
> How much longer do the folks here reckon, that I'll need to wait before the grant? I have my whole life on hold because of this and its really frustrating to see "Assessment in Progress" everyday.


I have the same timeline (lodged 8th Aug, CO 13th October) and the answer to your question is...nobody knows or anything from tomorrow up to October 2018 

Currently DIBP issues mostly direct grants, in September they were doing both. Let's hope they'll start to process cases with CO contacts in November. Keep in mind that some cases from 2016 hasn't been processed yet and a lot of cases from May - July are waiting to be granted.


----------



## sorabzone

starbearer said:


> Congrats to everyone who received their grants.
> 
> I have a question regarding my case. My timeline is as below:
> 
> Invite received: 2nd August.
> All documents (except medicals) uploaded and application submitted: 30th Aug
> CO Contact: 4th Oct - Requested Medicals
> Medicals completed and submitted by: 10th Oct. No actions.
> 
> How much longer do the folks here reckon, that I'll need to wait before the grant? I have my whole life on hold because of this and its really frustrating to see "Assessment in Progress" everyday.


There is no timeline or any trend. I filed on 5th Sept with all possible documents, still it is pending. No CO contact or anything. :juggle::juggle:


----------



## visakh

Today 4 grants of 189 those who lodged visa on March, June & July. 
Some hope for applicants who are waiting from March.


----------



## mykmallett

Just going to bump this as it looks like it got buried



mykmallett said:


> Hi everyone, I have completed everything ready for a direct grant. However, I have just noticed that my reference dates don't fully match my EOI and application.
> 
> Job 1: The first one is because the records my manager have include an overlap with my next job. We were made redundant and the manager kindly let us look for and take new positions in our final 2 weeks. So the end date in the reference is a few days after the actual end date, which would look like the jobs overlapped.
> 
> Job 2: The second is that I have put the 10th October in my EOI and Application, but my reference says 17th October. The date in my EOI and application is correct and I have uploaded the contract and offer letter with start date to prove it, it's just a mistake from my manager.
> 
> So, to clarify, the EOI and application dates are correct for both of these positions, the references are not, by a few days. Neither of these dates change my points. I am wondering if I should include a Stat Declaration to explain this or just leave it? I have also included things like contracts, tax documents and payslips for all positions.


----------



## sunilgovindan

jithooos said:


> Just heard that Australian parliament has rejected some proposed amendment to laws regarding obtaining citizenship today. Rumours says that processing will resume soon. Please note it’s just a passed on information from a friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bill that Peter Dutton is lobbying for is focused on relaxing the English competency levels of immigrants applying for citizenship. A lot of citizenship applications are piled up due to the ongoing debate in Parliament. The recent developments will accelerate the citizenship application processing.

Citizenship bill headed for Senate doom despite last dash changes by Immigration Minister Peter Dutton - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

While there are no obvious links between this and DIBP's slowness in processing visa applications, there can be some underlying currents that are not visible to us. Nevertheless, if processing of backlog visa applications are gaining momentum due to this, it is most welcome


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

AmazingTiger said:


> Your 'friend' should not act on this ITA. Request him to submit a fresh EOI with correct data.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


"friend"

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

mykmallett said:


> Hi everyone, I have completed everything ready for a direct grant. However, I have just noticed that my reference dates don't fully match my EOI and application.
> 
> Job 1: The first one is because the records my manager have include an overlap with my next job. We were made redundant and the manager kindly let us look for and take new positions in our final 2 weeks. So the end date in the reference is a few days after the actual end date, which would look like the jobs overlapped.
> 
> Job 2: The second is that I have put the 10th October in my EOI and Application, but my reference says 17th October. The date in my EOI and application is correct and I have uploaded the contract and offer letter with start date to prove it, it's just a mistake from my manager.
> 
> So, to clarify, the EOI and application dates are correct for both of these positions, the references are not, by a few days. Neither of these dates change my points. I am wondering if I should include a Stat Declaration to explain this or just leave it? I have also included things like contracts, tax documents and payslips for all positions.





mykmallett said:


> Just going to bump this as it looks like it got buried


It does not have to be a statutory declaration but a simple note as a pdf page explaining your situation should suffice. You can have this note as the first page/ as a covering note to your main document with all other pages of your employment evidences.


----------



## Jatinder582

Hi Friends, posting query on my friend's behalf, If my friend has done BCA and one year PGDCA correspondence will his 4 years be deducted or 2 years. Because ACS need 4 years of IT study in standard 2 years deduction. Does ACS consider correspondence study or not ?


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

KeeDa said:


> If 3 years is all the experience she has, then not even 5 points, or maybe not even a positive skills assessment because ACS will deduct 2 years to certify her as skilled in case if her education is closely related to software engineering. Study the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf from ACS website to understand the rules and process.
> 
> Thus even in the best case scenario, she would be left with 1 year of offshore work experience which gives her no points for work experience.


Okay, but what I found on the guidelines is that "if you have a **3 year bachelor's degree** and 4 years of experience, then 2 years of experience will be taken out to meet skill level requirement date, remaining 2 years can be assessed for points". 

Q. Does that only applicable for a 3 year degree? Because my wife has a 4 year degree in CS, and working as a software developer, which I guess is an ICT major.

I didn't find anything about a 4 year degree in the guidelines. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Jatinder582 said:


> Hi Friends, posting query on my friend's behalf, If my friend has done BCA and one year PGDCA correspondence will his 4 years be deducted or 2 years. Because ACS need 4 years of IT study in standard 2 years deduction. Does ACS consider correspondence study or not ?


His BCA alone could suffice for a 2 year deduction if it was full time, 3 years, 33% ICT content and closely related to his nominated occupation (i.e. 65% match between his BCA subjects and 'core units' for his ANZSCO from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf).

For instance, my BCS (I guess isn't too different than BCA) was assessed as ICT Major and closely related to my ANZSCO (261311 Analyst Programmer).


----------



## KeeDa

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> ..., remaining 2 years can be assessed for points".


Correct, and that is what I said- 0 points for work experience.

Yes, her 4 year CS degree will be assessed as ICT Major and from the looks of it, it is closely related to her occupation as well, so 2 years will be deducted.


----------



## aaninon

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats!!..timeline please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Timelines below.
221111 Accountant (General)
EOI Submitted - 08/04/17
ITA - 12/07/17
Medicals Completed 17/07/17
Application Lodged - 18/07/17
All Documents Uploaded - 28/07/17
Visa Grant - 18/10/17 
DIRECT GRANT.
Must Make First Entry 18/07/18


----------



## Expat_vinay

Congratulations and Best of luck.

What was your timelines.


----------



## Jatinder582

Hi Friends, one of my friend has done Bsc Non Med, MCA (3year full time). He has got his ACS assessment done under 261312 Developer Programmer. ACS has deducted his 4 years of IT experience, he has done PGDCA correspondence before MCA. He is going for a review with his PGDCA degree, will ACS consider Correspondence study?


----------



## Jatinder582

Anzsoc code 261311, Points: 65 (Age 25, Exp 15, PTE 10, Edu 15),EOI lodged: 2-Mar-17, Invite: 29-Mar-17, 189 Visa Lodged: 22- Apr-17, Direct Grant: 11-Sep-17.


----------



## Sunny168

Dear All,

Want to ask for your expert opinions,

I received ITA and applied for Visa on 11-Sep-2018, Today, almost 5 weeks and 3days has been passed but there is no response from CO to my agent..

Is there any advice you can provide me???


----------



## visakh

Sunny168 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Want to ask for your expert opinions,
> 
> I received ITA and applied for Visa on 11-Sep-2018, Today, almost 5 weeks and 3days has been passed but there is no response from CO to my agent..
> 
> Is there any advice you can provide me???


It does not matter, be happy that no CO had contacted you yet, may be you can get a direct grant if you have uploaded all docs upfront. 
Have you completed the Medicals and PCC?


----------



## alex.alter

...


----------



## tasi

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa but i am really concerned about one specific thing-
> 
> I have studied in australia and while applying for a studwnt visa renewal in march 2017, i forgot to mention some employment, a short holiday and my other names. I was wondering if this might have any impact on my 189 application as i have mentioned everything completely in the 189 application
> 
> Thanks for the replies
> Tas



Hi can anyone please help with this? I am worried that my applocation will be refused on PIC4020(1) grounds. The employment information not mentioned on my student visa application is not related to my occupation.


----------



## rathishv

Hi
I received invite on OCt 3rd and uploaded documents on 12th October.
Now, if I upload additional documents, will I be pushed back in the queue waiting for CO assessment ?

Thanks


----------



## jithooos

rathishv said:


> Hi
> I received invite on OCt 3rd and uploaded documents on 12th October.
> Now, if I upload additional documents, will I be pushed back in the queue waiting for CO assessment ?
> 
> Thanks




No, you will not be pushed back. Go ahead and upload anything without delay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Regarding employment proofs

I have claimed 5 years of experience, where my employment is taxable from 2015 and how can I prove my non taxable period with supporting documents(means which documents should I provide for that period). Thanks in advance


----------



## UmarSid

My Health assessment shows

Examinations ready for assessment-no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department.This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Services, for further assessment.

I am really worried as I have chronic asthma history. Please guide what does this mean?

VISA Application Lodged 6-10-2017


----------



## jithooos

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Regarding employment proofs
> 
> I have claimed 5 years of experience, where my employment is taxable from 2015 and how can I prove my non taxable period with supporting documents(means which documents should I provide for that period). Thanks in advance




Try providing salary slips, bank statements showing salary credit every month, PF related documents to support your employment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

UmarSid said:


> My Health assessment shows
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment-no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department.This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Services, for further assessment.
> 
> I am really worried as I have chronic asthma history. Please guide what does this mean?
> 
> VISA Application Lodged 6-10-2017




Cases which needs further clarifications are referred to BUPA. 

Medical conditions which is a threat to Australian community like any thing contagious will cause rejection. I hope yours won’t be an issue in this case. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mklam90

Hi guys, just want to ask, is there a requirement that you need to be currently employed in order to apply 189? Does being employed/unemployed make any difference in terms of receiving a grant? Because I've been unemployed for the past few months for personal reasons.


----------



## prateekjain1988

mklam90 said:


> Hi guys, just want to ask, is there a requirement that you need to be currently employed in order to apply 189? Does being employed/unemployed make any difference in terms of receiving a grant? Because I've been unemployed for the past few months for personal reasons.


There is no such condition as such and should not impact your visa processing.


----------



## Sunny168

visakh said:


> It does not matter, be happy that no CO had contacted you yet, may be you can get a direct grant if you have uploaded all docs upfront.
> Have you completed the Medicals and PCC?



Thanks Buddy. for your valuable info, Actually I have proceeded with the help of an agent. That Agent put my daughter's name wrong and I have submitted Form 1023, Also I havent uploaded any documents as my agent is waiting for Case Officer to be assigned. 
He has old ways of working and I am sick of that Guy.. dont know what to do just worrying here.


----------



## harsm123

Hi All 

I received 189 Invitation today.

Next steps are 
Making immiaccount and completing 17 pages
Doing Payment
Upload documents 
Upload medicals after health check
Say All info shared submit button.

Is this the right process and sequence..
Please guide..!! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sorabzone

Sunny168 said:


> Thanks Buddy. for your valuable info, Actually I have proceeded with the help of an agent. That Agent put my daughter's name wrong and I have submitted Form 1023, Also I havent uploaded any documents as my agent is waiting for Case Officer to be assigned.
> He has old ways of working and I am sick of that Guy.. dont know what to do just worrying here.


That way you may wait forever. Don't expect grant anytime soon. 
Once CO is assigned and each time he request any document, there will be a delay of 2-3 months.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunny168

sorabzone said:


> That way you may wait forever. Don't expect grant anytime soon.
> Once CO is assigned and each time he request any document, there will be a delay of 2-3 months.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks buddy, Than I think I must exempt my agent from my case and take over all the things in my hands, So that I will upload all the documents and will wait for the CO to correct my daughters name so that Only medical could be left in last. Thanks

Any further advice you can provide me


----------



## aks80

Sunny168 said:


> sorabzone said:
> 
> 
> 
> That way you may wait forever. Don't expect grant anytime soon.
> Once CO is assigned and each time he request any document, there will be a delay of 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy, Than I think I must exempt my agent from my case and take over all the things in my hands, So that I will upload all the documents and will wait for the CO to correct my daughters name so that Only medical could be left in last. Thanks
> 
> Any further advice you can provide me
Click to expand...

There was a DIBP notification some weeks ago asking agents to not lodge applications and then delay document submission. If your agent is accredited to MARA, they should know this already. One of the points mentioned was that a CO contact is a courtesy, they could very well send you a NJL. Of course, that is an extreme scenario mentioned in the notification.

See if you can find it on DIBP website and share it with your agent. I am on mobile, else I would have shared the link myself.


----------



## sanu90

tasi said:


> Hi can anyone please help with this? I am worried that my applocation will be refused on PIC4020(1) grounds. The employment information not mentioned on my student visa application is not related to my occupation.



As far as employment is concerned, I believe DIBP will scrutinize it only if it is significant to your application i.e., if u have claimed points on it or used it for skill assessment. Otherwise, I dont think the department would even look into it.

Just my perception.

Thanks


----------



## Mandy4995

Got my visa grant today guys. Direct grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannav13

*189 Visa Grant*

Received Visa 189 Grant today. :rockon::rockon:

Chemical Engineer: 65 points 
Applied : 29 June 2017
CO Contact: 18 August
Replied : 10 Sept
Grant : 18 Oct 2017

Happy Diwali Everyone. !!


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

ryannav13 said:


> Received Visa 189 Grant today. :rockon::rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> Chemical Engineer: 65 points
> 
> Applied : 29 June 2017
> 
> CO Contact: 18 August
> 
> Replied : 10 Sept
> 
> Grant : 18 Oct 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Diwali Everyone. !!




Congrats! What was the CO contact about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannav13

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Congrats! What was the CO contact about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medicals. 
I had front loaded everything but medicals took time as appointment was not available.


----------



## jithooos

Finally some June applicant with co contact got his grant !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

ryannav13 said:


> Received Visa 189 Grant today. :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Chemical Engineer: 65 points
> Applied : 29 June 2017
> CO Contact: 18 August
> Replied : 10 Sept
> Grant : 18 Oct 2017
> 
> Happy Diwali Everyone. !!


Yoo hoo... Happy Diwali and Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tasi said:


> Originally Posted by tasi View Post
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa but i am really concerned about one specific thing-
> 
> I have studied in australia and while applying for a studwnt visa renewal in march 2017, i forgot to mention some employment, a short holiday and my other names. I was wondering if this might have any impact on my 189 application as i have mentioned everything completely in the 189 application
> 
> Thanks for the replies
> Tas
> 
> Hi can anyone please help with this? I am worried that my applocation will be refused on PIC4020(1) grounds. The employment information not mentioned on my student visa application is not related to my occupation.


i think you can provide "notification of incorrect answers" via UPDATE US option inside immiaccount 

or fill the hardcopy form 1023


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> Hi
> I received invite on OCt 3rd and uploaded documents on 12th October.
> Now, if I upload additional documents, will I be pushed back in the queue waiting for CO assessment ?
> 
> Thanks


you may be pushed back in queue if a case officer picks up your file and requests for missing documents,

it will be better if you upload the remaining documents asap


----------



## sultan_azam

UmarSid said:


> My Health assessment shows
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment-no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department.This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Services, for further assessment.
> 
> I am really worried as I have chronic asthma history. Please guide what does this mean?
> 
> VISA Application Lodged 6-10-2017


i hope you have mentioned the history while doing medicals

wait 1-2 days, the status will change and you may get the clearance status


----------



## sultan_azam

mklam90 said:


> Hi guys, just want to ask, is there a requirement that you need to be currently employed in order to apply 189? Does being employed/unemployed make any difference in terms of receiving a grant? Because I've been unemployed for the past few months for personal reasons.


someone i know was unemployed while he received invite, he applied and got the visa with same employment status..


so, i guess being employed while applying is not a mandate


----------



## sultan_azam

harsm123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received 189 Invitation today.
> 
> Next steps are
> Making immiaccount and completing 17 pages
> Doing Payment
> Upload documents
> Upload medicals after health check
> Say All info shared submit button.
> 
> Is this the right process and sequence..
> Please guide..!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


medical reports will be uploaded directly by the panel physician

the link below can be useful http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## sultan_azam

Mandy4995 said:


> Got my visa grant today guys. Direct grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations Mandy....


----------



## sultan_azam

ryannav13 said:


> Received Visa 189 Grant today. :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Chemical Engineer: 65 points
> Applied : 29 June 2017
> CO Contact: 18 August
> Replied : 10 Sept
> Grant : 18 Oct 2017
> 
> Happy Diwali Everyone. !!


congratulations Ryan...


----------



## abhishekcool702

Hello everyone, 

I need some information regarding sending my PTE exam. 
1.It is said that our PTE results are valid for 3 years for the immigration purpose but one of my friend isn't able to access his account as his results were declared 2 years before. 
2. Would it be a good idea if I would send the result to DIBP (immigration dept) before receiving the invitation or not. 
3.how can we send our results after 2 years if we haven't selected the option to send our results to immigration dept during filling of my PTE exam.


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some information regarding sending my PTE exam.
> 1.It is said that our PTE results are valid for 3 years for the immigration purpose but one of my friend isn't able to access his account as his results were declared 2 years before.
> 2. Would it be a good idea if I would send the result to DIBP (immigration dept) before receiving the invitation or not.
> 3.how can we send our results after 2 years if we haven't selected the option to send our results to immigration dept during filling of my PTE exam.


speaking to customer care via email can help, if PTE cant send the report then the email conversation with PTE customer care can be used as an evidence to send the report directly to DIBP

this is just my thought, experts can guide better


----------



## harsm123

sultan_azam said:


> medical reports will be uploaded directly by the panel physician
> 
> the link below can be useful http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Thanks a lot.. Are the rest steps and sequence right..?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

harsm123 said:


> Thanks a lot.. Are the rest steps and sequence right..?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


You missed one step


"Waiting for visa"

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702

sultan_azam said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some information regarding sending my PTE exam.
> 1.It is said that our PTE results are valid for 3 years for the immigration purpose but one of my friend isn't able to access his account as his results were declared 2 years before.
> 2. Would it be a good idea if I would send the result to DIBP (immigration dept) before receiving the invitation or not.
> 3.how can we send our results after 2 years if we haven't selected the option to send our results to immigration dept during filling of my PTE exam.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking to customer care via email can help, if PTE cant send the report then the email conversation with PTE customer care can be used as an evidence to send the report directly to DIBP
> 
> this is just my thought, experts can guide better
Click to expand...

I have sent a mail to PTE customer care but there is no response yet. And will the DIBP accept email conversation as an evidence...?? 
And thanks a lot for replying mate


----------



## JinDan

Yes



harsm123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received 189 Invitation today.
> 
> Next steps are
> Making immiaccount and completing 17 pages
> Doing Payment
> Upload documents
> Upload medicals after health check
> Say All info shared submit button.
> 
> Is this the right process and sequence..
> Please guide..!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishekcool702 said:


> I have sent a mail to PTE customer care but there is no response yet. And will the DIBP accept email conversation as an evidence...??
> And thanks a lot for replying mate


that is the least thing your friend can have as an evidence of not being able to send the report to DIBP... accepting/not accepting is in hands of DIBP Co


----------



## Omahzebo

aaninon said:


> kaushik_91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!..timeline please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Timelines below.
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> EOI Submitted - 08/04/17
> ITA - 12/07/17
> Medicals Completed 17/07/17
> Application Lodged - 18/07/17
> All Documents Uploaded - 28/07/17
> Visa Grant - 18/10/17
> DIRECT GRANT.
> Must Make First Entry 18/07/18
Click to expand...


Congrats


----------



## Omahzebo

Mandy4995 said:


> Got my visa grant today guys. Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Mandy...


----------



## Omahzebo

Jatinder582 said:


> Anzsoc code 261311, Points: 65 (Age 25, Exp 15, PTE 10, Edu 15),EOI lodged: 2-Mar-17, Invite: 29-Mar-17, 189 Visa Lodged: 22- Apr-17, Direct Grant: 11-Sep-17.


Congrats


----------



## manuks007

Hi All,

I am planning to call DIBP as my visa was applied on 26th Jan and still there is no grant. It has crossed the 8 months processing time. However my agent has told me to wait. 

On Sep 22nd the department contacted us asking for an additional PCC from Brazil and it was provided on Sep 27th. After that there is no update and status is 'Assessment In Progress'

Should I call them or should I wait for some more days? Also, please let me know their working hours. Do they start working at 9 AM or 10 AM Adelaide time?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## jithooos

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to call DIBP as my visa was applied on 26th Jan and still there is no grant. It has crossed the 8 months processing time. However my agent has told me to wait.
> 
> On Sep 22nd the department contacted us asking for an additional PCC from Brazil and it was provided on Sep 27th. After that there is no update and status is 'Assessment In Progress'
> 
> Should I call them or should I wait for some more days? Also, please let me know their working hours. Do they start working at 9 AM or 10 AM Adelaide time?
> 
> Thanks In Advance




Since you had a CO contact on 22 sept, my suggestion is to wait for few more days. Let October finish and then you can dial them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhilrazdan84

Thanks everyone for your inputs.
Got direct grant on 10/17/17
Applied 9/11/17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to call DIBP as my visa was applied on 26th Jan and still there is no grant. It has crossed the 8 months processing time. However my agent has told me to wait.
> 
> On Sep 22nd the department contacted us asking for an additional PCC from Brazil and it was provided on Sep 27th. After that there is no update and status is 'Assessment In Progress'
> 
> Should I call them or should I wait for some more days? Also, please let me know their working hours. Do they start working at 9 AM or 10 AM Adelaide time?
> 
> Thanks In Advance


Were you in Brazil for more than 1 year?


----------



## MohAdnan

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs.
> Got direct grant on 10/17/17
> Applied 9/11/17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats...

So you have got Australian visa, now you should also write dates in Australian format


----------



## spramod006

Hi all,

I’m planning to apply for visa today. I see varied timeline for getting grant .. some get in a month and some take 3-4 Months. What factors contribute to the time ? Is it based on points anzsco code ? Or how good the supporting docs are ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla

nikhilrazdan84 said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs.
> Got direct grant on 10/17/17
> Applied 9/11/17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now onwards, you are Australian PR holder, suggest you follow Australian Date format.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Is it Holiday in Australia today?

No grant reported so far.


----------



## srinivas1308

spramod006 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m planning to apply for visa today. I see varied timeline for getting grant .. some get in a month and some take 3-4 Months. What factors contribute to the time ? Is it based on points anzsco code ? Or how good the supporting docs are ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




ANZSCO code has no impact. It Depends on the documentation you provide and the CO availability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jatinder582

Does ACS consider correspondence study like PGDCA correspondence, one my friend want to review his ACS assessment as they have deducted his 4 years with BSc non med and MCA. Now he wants to send his PGDCA degree as well, will they consider ?


----------



## spramod006

srinivas1308 said:


> ANZSCO code has no impact. It Depends on the documentation you provide and the CO availability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

Hi,

After getting invite and making payment, I believe the next step is to upload documents. Is document uploading a continuous process? I mean, can we keep uploading the documents over several weeks? The reason, I am asking is usa pcc is taking a lot of time. And I can upload it only after 1 or 2 months. 

1. So, after uploading the documents I have right now, will I lose access to upload any other documents later?

2. Also, can the documents be uploaded even when a CO is assigned?


----------



## mykmallett

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After getting invite and making payment, I believe the next step is to upload documents. Is document uploading a continuous process? I mean, can we keep uploading the documents over several weeks? The reason, I am asking is usa pcc is taking a lot of time. And I can upload it only after 1 or 2 months.
> 
> 1. So, after uploading the documents I have right now, will I lose access to upload any other documents later?
> 
> 2. Also, can the documents be uploaded even when a CO is assigned?




I have uploaded my docs over a period of 2 weeks. So to answer your questions:

1. No
2. Yes - although from what I gather, this is usually after the CO has asked for documents.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Finally got the Grant Mail today after a wait of 5 months. Thanks to everyone who helped me in the process. 

Especially Sultan and Newbienz, thank you for your support whenever I needed.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

vampinnamaneni said:


> Finally got the Grant Mail today after a wait of 5 months. Thanks to everyone who helped me in the process.
> 
> Especially Sultan and Newbienz, thank you for your support whenever I needed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk




Congrats and all the best !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Is it Holiday in Australia today?
> 
> No grant reported so far.


No listed public holiday today. May be everybody moved to process citizenship applications, now that the bill s out of parliament.


----------



## prashant_wase

AnaTheDreamer said:


> No listed public holiday today. May be everybody moved to process citizenship applications, now that the bill s out of parliament.


Just in, talked with one of my friends roomie who's MARA agent he has some very strange theory, according to him the grants will stop flowing for a while, not completely but very less grants will be given per day because yesterday in parliament it was cleared that citizenship process should start immediately, DIBP has already pile up a huge number of applications for citizenship, and there are very few officers to handle that, so DIBP will first give priority to citizenship applications and some quota of GSM team will be strictly ordered to first clear the citizenship files and then go back to the PR files... I am not too sure what is happening, but yes seeing yesterday's grant total, the theory somewhat seems true..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

prashant_wase said:


> Just in, talked with one of my friends roomie who's MARA agent he has some very strange theory, according to him the grants will stop flowing for a while, not completely but very less grants will be given per day because yesterday in parliament it was cleared that citizenship process should start immediately, DIBP has already pile up a huge number of applications for citizenship, and there are very few officers to handle that, so DIBP will first give priority to citizenship applications and some quota of GSM team will be strictly ordered to first clear the citizenship files and then go back to the PR files... I am not too sure what is happening, but yes seeing yesterday's grant total, the theory somewhat seems true..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Ah I did think of such strange theory too ever since I saw yday’s citizenship news. 

There goes my dream of moving to Melbourne this January..Ouch..


----------



## prashant_wase

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ah I did think of such strange theory too ever since I saw yday’s citizenship news.
> 
> There goes my dream of moving to Melbourne this January..Ouch..


I personally don't want to trust this... Me also eying on a early grant, but things are not moving at all. Let's hope that it doesn't happens like that... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

prashant_wase said:


> I personally don't want to trust this... Me also eying on a early grant, but things are not moving at all. Let's hope that it doesn't happens like that...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Recently, they have reduced the processing times to 7/8 months !!!

Will they increase it in the next update?


----------



## shekharsince1986

prashant_wase said:


> Just in, talked with one of my friends roomie who's MARA agent he has some very strange theory, according to him the grants will stop flowing for a while, not completely but very less grants will be given per day because yesterday in parliament it was cleared that citizenship process should start immediately, DIBP has already pile up a huge number of applications for citizenship, and there are very few officers to handle that, so DIBP will first give priority to citizenship applications and some quota of GSM team will be strictly ordered to first clear the citizenship files and then go back to the PR files... I am not too sure what is happening, but yes seeing yesterday's grant total, the theory somewhat seems true..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a made up theory. I am sure they have different processes and people for both. PR process is much complicated since the applicant is out of your country while citizenship should be a much simplified process. 
No one needs to be worried.

The best is yet to come 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

shekharsince1986 said:


> Sounds like a made up theory. I am sure they have different processes and people for both. PR process is much complicated since the applicant is out of your country while citizenship should be a much simplified process.
> No one needs to be worried.
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yes, can be a made up story, I felt like sharing so I did, but I personally don't feel the same 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

vampinnamaneni said:


> Finally got the Grant Mail today after a wait of 5 months. Thanks to everyone who helped me in the process.
> 
> Especially Sultan and Newbienz, thank you for your support whenever I needed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!:cheer2:


----------



## visakh

For all Nurses out there !!!

*OET is now accepted by Nurses and Midwifery Council (NMC) in UK, BYE IELTS!*


----------



## prashant_wase

vampinnamaneni said:


> Finally got the Grant Mail today after a wait of 5 months. Thanks to everyone who helped me in the process.
> 
> Especially Sultan and Newbienz, thank you for your support whenever I needed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.....Enjoy Mate...All the best for your near future...:first::rockon::lever:


----------



## harsm123

Do we need to notarize all docs prior to uploading them on immiaccount or directly will do.. Please advise.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

harsm123 said:


> Do we need to notarize all docs prior to uploading them on immiaccount or directly will do.. Please advise..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


If the documents are colored. No need to notorise, only documents which are black nd white needs a true verification. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

prashant_wase said:


> If the documents are colored. No need to notorise, only documents which are black nd white needs a true verification.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Great.. Thanks for the reply..!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

prashant_wase said:


> Just in, talked with one of my friends roomie who's MARA agent he has some very strange theory, according to him the grants will stop flowing for a while, not completely but very less grants will be given per day because yesterday in parliament it was cleared that citizenship process should start immediately, DIBP has already pile up a huge number of applications for citizenship, and there are very few officers to handle that, so DIBP will first give priority to citizenship applications and some quota of GSM team will be strictly ordered to first clear the citizenship files and then go back to the PR files... I am not too sure what is happening, but yes seeing yesterday's grant total, the theory somewhat seems true..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


This could be true because if you have received a CO contact (I've had many) you'll notice most of their email signatures are:

_Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Telephone: International - 
Telephone: Australia - 
Email: _


----------



## prashant_wase

KeeDa said:


> This could be true because if you have received a CO contact (I've had many) you'll notice most of their email signatures are:
> 
> _Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Telephone: International -
> Telephone: Australia -
> Email: _


Oh is it, I haven't got any co contact yet, but when did u got co contact? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> Oh is it, I haven't got any co contact yet, but when did u got co contact?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Oh sorry mate, u r already granted... Sorry bro dint realize tht until I saw Ur signature. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

prashant_wase said:


> Oh is it, I haven't got any co contact yet, but when did u got co contact?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk





prashant_wase said:


> Oh sorry mate, u r already granted... Sorry bro dint realize tht until I saw Ur signature.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


No worries. I've had many CO contacts between August 2015 till Jan 2017.


----------



## osamapervez

Hello everyone
I am having a hard time paying the visa fee from Pakistan since the banks arent increasing the pay limit. 
Can anyone help me out how to pay from PK? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade1

Hi All,
I have got a mail from CO to provide evidence of employment from my previous employer such as pay slips , bank statements ,tax forms and EPF statements. I have submitted all except for the tax and PF forms. Things that I have submitted from my previous employer as follows
1. Offer letter
2. Relieving letter
3. Salary slips ( Recently updated after CO request)
4. Bank Statements( Recently updated after CO request)
5. Tax/EPF statements- (Haven't provided )

Will I be asked to submit EPF/TAX statements as well?


----------



## KeeDa

Jade1 said:


> Hi All,
> I have got a mail from CO to provide evidence of employment from my previous employer such as pay slips , bank statements ,tax forms and EPF statements. I have submitted all except for the tax and PF forms. Things that I have submitted from my previous employer as follows
> 1. Offer letter
> 2. Relieving letter
> 3. Salary slips ( Recently updated after CO request)
> 4. Bank Statements( Recently updated after CO request)
> 5. Tax/EPF statements- (Haven't provided )
> 
> Will I be asked to submit EPF/TAX statements as well?


Yes, they can ask. I remember reading through the last few pages of the 189 2015 thread- some there were asked for EPF statements as well.


----------



## Jade1

Thanks a lot for the reply sir. I will have to fly back to India for this


----------



## sultan_azam

Jade1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply sir. I will have to fly back to India for this


i guess you can get the tax documents by logging into https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/ website, i can see my tax return documents from 2012 onwards... check this once


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

Jade1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply sir. I will have to fly back to India for this


You can download your EPF Passbook(or statement) online from this site: https://unifiedportal-mem.epfindia.gov.in/memberinterface/
All you need to do is generate a UAN.

And as Sultan_azam suggested you can get your IT returns acknowledgement from https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/

You can also download Form 26AS from the above website which also serve as Tax proofs. You need not be physically present to get these, you can get them online.


----------



## samgegr8

Jatinder582 said:


> Does ACS consider correspondence study like PGDCA correspondence, one my friend want to review his ACS assessment as they have deducted his 4 years with BSc non med and MCA. Now he wants to send his PGDCA degree as well, will they consider ?




They will consider but MCA with diploma will be considered as Diploma and will receive 10 points. MCA with BSC on a relevant subject (Computer)can fetch you 15 pts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

GuruRaghavendra said:


> You can download your EPF Passbook(or statement) online from this site: https://unifiedportal-mem.epfindia.gov.in/memberinterface/
> All you need to do is generate a UAN.
> 
> And as Sultan_azam suggested you can get your IT returns acknowledgement from https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/
> 
> You can also download Form 26AS from the above website which also serve as Tax proofs. You need not be physically present to get these, you can get them online.


Hi GuruRaghavendra / Sultan / KeeDa,

I've been working since 2005. But in the epfindia link, I can see PF statements from 2010 only. May be statements older than 8 years are removed/archived. What do you suggest in this case?


----------



## KeeDa

au513 said:


> Hi GuruRaghavendra / Sultan / KeeDa,
> 
> I've been working since 2005. But in the epfindia link, I can see PF statements from 2010 only. May be statements older than 8 years are removed/archived. What do you suggest in this case?


Yes, that is how it is for everyone and these should suffice. I haven't heard of them asking for more when only these many were provided.


----------



## arsenal117

jithooos said:


> Yes, submitting an affidavit is advised here in your case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your inpurts , got it created.


----------



## arsenal117

*Employment and payment evidences*

Hi ...request inputs with reference to employment and payment evidences...

For one of the companies I worked, I was not having experience letter, so this company was excluded from skill assessment application , EOI and response to invitation. Not claiming any points. Since in form 80 & 1221 last 10 yrs employment was required to be mentioned so have provided name and tenure of that company.

So whether I should upload any documents corresponding to that company? 

For other companies I am claiming points I have uploaded ITR, Form 16, some pay slips and Bank Statement as payment evidences along with appointment, referral letter and experience letter. 

Whether this documentation is fine or EPF statement is also recommended.?

Thank you


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that is how it is for everyone and these should suffice. I haven't heard of them asking for more when only these many were provided.


Hi keeDa,

1. If you have experience for 5 years, is it necessary to submit PF/bank statement/salary slip for all the 5 years? 

2. If you're claiming partner skills, your partner's experience should be on the ANEZCO (not sure if I spelled that correct) list?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Jade1 said:


> Hi All,
> I have got a mail from CO to provide evidence of employment from my previous employer such as pay slips , bank statements ,tax forms and EPF statements. I have submitted all except for the tax and PF forms. Things that I have submitted from my previous employer as follows
> 1. Offer letter
> 2. Relieving letter
> 3. Salary slips ( Recently updated after CO request)
> 4. Bank Statements( Recently updated after CO request)
> 5. Tax/EPF statements- (Haven't provided )
> 
> Will I be asked to submit EPF/TAX statements as well?


Hi Jade, did CO asked you to submit documents for all the years or only for few years?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hi Jade, did CO asked you to submit documents for all the years or only for few years?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




1. You can get bank statements for all years so better get them and highlight your salary inputs.
2. You may not have payslips for every month but try to get atleast few from each year of your experience. 
3. If you have worked for a long time in one organisation, you can provide your promotion and incremental letters in the absence of sal slips for any of these years.Just to clarify, I worked in one company from 2004 to 2014 but didn't have sal slips for the period 2004 to 2008 so I provided my promotion and increment letters as an evidence along with PF statement which will have the date of when I joined.

Remember, whatever you provide is to convince CO about your employment so it is better to provide as much info as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

arsenal117 said:


> Hi ...request inputs with reference to employment and payment evidences...
> 
> 
> 
> For one of the companies I worked, I was not having experience letter, so this company was excluded from skill assessment application , EOI and response to invitation. Not claiming any points. Since in form 80 & 1221 last 10 yrs employment was required to be mentioned so have provided name and tenure of that company.
> 
> 
> 
> So whether I should upload any documents corresponding to that company?
> 
> 
> 
> For other companies I am claiming points I have uploaded ITR, Form 16, some pay slips and Bank Statement as payment evidences along with appointment, referral letter and experience letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether this documentation is fine or EPF statement is also recommended.?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




1. If points are not claimed, you don't need to provide to any evidence. To clarify, I followed this approach and got the grant.

2. I am assuming you uploaded Form 16 and bank statement for all the years you claimed points. Considering that, it should be fine. If you have PF stmt, upload it to strengthen your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

srinivas1308 said:


> 1. You can get bank statements for all years so better get them and highlight your salary inputs.
> 2. You may not have payslips for every month but try to get atleast few from each year of your experience.
> 3. If you have worked for a long time in one organisation, you can provide your promotion and incremental letters in the absence of sal slips for any of these years.Just to clarify, I worked in one company from 2004 to 2014 but didn't have sal slips for the period 2004 to 2008 so I provided my promotion and increment letters as an evidence along with PF statement which will have the date of when I joined.
> 
> Remember, whatever you provide is to convince CO about your employment so it is better to provide as much info as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks srinivas, much appreciated.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hi keeDa,
> 
> 1. If you have experience for 5 years, is it necessary to submit PF/bank statement/salary slip for all the 5 years?
> 
> 2. If you're claiming partner skills, your partner's experience should be on the ANEZCO (not sure if I spelled that correct) list?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


*1.* Not necessary for all years but only those that count towards work points.
*2.* Not just 'ANZSCO list' but the 'same ANZSCO list' as applicable for the visa type you are applying for. MLTSSL for 189 and STSOL for 190. Both lists can be found as 2.7 and 2.8 here: *Migration (IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) Instrument 2017*


----------



## JinDan

Jade1 said:


> Hi All,
> I have got a mail from CO to provide evidence of employment from my previous employer such as pay slips , bank statements ,tax forms and EPF statements. I have submitted all except for the tax and PF forms. Things that I have submitted from my previous employer as follows
> 1. Offer letter
> 2. Relieving letter
> 3. Salary slips ( Recently updated after CO request)
> 4. Bank Statements( Recently updated after CO request)
> 5. Tax/EPF statements- (Haven't provided )
> 
> Will I be asked to submit EPF/TAX statements as well?


NO
You might not be asked because you have submitted bank statements and salary slips. They basically need proof that it was a paid job which can be seen in bank statements.


----------



## Omahzebo

vampinnamaneni said:


> Finally got the Grant Mail today after a wait of 5 months. Thanks to everyone who helped me in the process.
> 
> Especially Sultan and Newbienz, thank you for your support whenever I needed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## manuks007

au513 said:


> Were you in Brazil for more than 1 year?


Yes, I was there for more than 20 months. For Brazil, they are asking 2 PCCs. I had submitted one, but was never aware of the second one until the CO contacted me for it.


----------



## iamryeye

Hi. I just want to ask if when will the CO will be in contact again. I have submitted the evidence of my de facto relationship with my partner and his PCC as they requested it last Oct 3. I have lodged my visa last august 17 and completed its PCC and health exam august 25th. Does it mean my personal documents are already verified (main applicant)? Any same experience here? Any inputs would be much appreciated. TIA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

iamryeye said:


> Hi. I just want to ask if when will the CO will be in contact again. I have submitted the evidence of my de facto relationship with my partner and his PCC as they requested it last Oct 3. I have lodged my visa last august 17 and completed its PCC and health exam august 25th. Does it mean my personal documents are already verified (main applicant)? Any same experience here? Any inputs would be much appreciated. TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mate unfortunately none can answer that question reliably except may be your case officer. Based on how things are, immitracker data analytics would indicate 102 days from CO contact on average to receive grant. Worryingly, CO contacts from June onwards are still awaiting action. Not many with CO contact since June have got grants. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## starbearer

Are there any specific dates where grants occur... like similar to EOI Invites? Or do they occur whenever the CO's feel like?


----------



## andreyx108b

starbearer said:


> Are there any specific dates where grants occur... like similar to EOI Invites? Or do they occur whenever the CO's feel like?


as they process the applications, grants are being reported daily pretty much.


----------



## darkendzport

Any grants today?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskwoktk

If the employment reference letter from my company does not mention my salary, but I can provide all the offer letters, promotion letters, salary review letters, would these be enough?


----------



## Ashmit

I am in the process of applying for Visa 189 and got EOI invite on 18th Oct’17. Following are the dates

As per ACS:
•	1st August 2008 – 7th July 2014: Overseas Experience
•	8th July 2014- Till Date: Australian Experience

EOI Application Date: 7th July 2017
EOI Invite Date: 18th Oct’2017

As per EOI(which aligns currently with ACS): 
•	1st August 2008 – 7th July 2014: Overseas Experience
•	8th July 2014- Till Date: Australian Experience


Please note that I am deputed by India company to their subsidiary Australian company. During the travel period outside Australia, I didn’t get Australian salary but instead was paid by Indian parent company in Indian currency. 

During July 2014 to December 2014 I have claimed as Australian experience points in ACS and EOI, but below are the actual dates when I was in Australia and rest in India but for the same project:

In Australia
Start Date	End Date
08 July 2014	01 August 2014
17 August 2014	05 September 2014
27 October 2014	25 November 2014
08 December 2014	15 October 2017

Please note, that as on date of Invite i.e.(18th Oct’2017) , if I exclude the period from of my travel to India, my points still remains the same.

The query that i have is as below:

•	Since I have travelled multiple times outside Australia but for the same project, Will this be excluded from my Australia experience?
o	If yes, then since I have already got an invite, will that be classified as ‘incorrect information’? 
	If yes, then will visa be rejected.
o	If DIBP calculates the date as of on the date of invite which will maintain my score, do they compare the same with EOI effective date.

Please suggest the way forward.


----------



## shekharsince1986

chriskwoktk said:


> If the employment reference letter from my company does not mention my salary, but I can provide all the offer letters, promotion letters, salary review letters, would these be enough?


Yes. No company gives RnR letter with salary written on it. Bank statement or salary slips are good enough. 

Good luck. The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## starbearer

Ashmit said:


> I am in the process of applying for Visa 189 and got EOI invite on 18th Oct’17. Following are the dates
> 
> As per ACS:
> •	1st August 2008 – 7th July 2014: Overseas Experience
> •	8th July 2014- Till Date: Australian Experience
> 
> EOI Application Date: 7th July 2017
> EOI Invite Date: 18th Oct’2017
> 
> As per EOI(which aligns currently with ACS):
> •	1st August 2008 – 7th July 2014: Overseas Experience
> •	8th July 2014- Till Date: Australian Experience
> 
> 
> Please note that I am deputed by India company to their subsidiary Australian company. During the travel period outside Australia, I didn’t get Australian salary but instead was paid by Indian parent company in Indian currency.
> 
> During July 2014 to December 2014 I have claimed as Australian experience points in ACS and EOI, but below are the actual dates when I was in Australia and rest in India but for the same project:
> 
> In Australia
> Start Date	End Date
> 08 July 2014	01 August 2014
> 17 August 2014	05 September 2014
> 27 October 2014	25 November 2014
> 08 December 2014	15 October 2017
> 
> Please note, that as on date of Invite i.e.(18th Oct’2017) , if I exclude the period from of my travel to India, my points still remains the same.
> 
> The query that i have is as below:
> 
> •	Since I have travelled multiple times outside Australia but for the same project, Will this be excluded from my Australia experience?
> o	If yes, then since I have already got an invite, will that be classified as ‘incorrect information’?
> 	If yes, then will visa be rejected.
> o	If DIBP calculates the date as of on the date of invite which will maintain my score, do they compare the same with EOI effective date.
> 
> Please suggest the way forward.


As far as I'm aware, for whatever time you were in Australia, if you can get an experience letter from the *Australian subsidiary* of the company, you can claim that experience. In fact, if that letter gives the period as even the duration when you were not in Australia, you can claim that as Aus experience as well.


----------



## Ashmit

starbearer said:


> As far as I'm aware, for whatever time you were in Australia, if you can get an experience letter from the *Australian subsidiary* of the company, you can claim that experience. In fact, if that letter gives the period as even the duration when you were not in Australia, you can claim that as Aus experience as well.


Letter issued by my company says, I am Deputed in Australia since 9th July 2014. 

My concern is as I was not paid salary in Australia and also my immigration records will show that I was not in Australia, that concerns me


----------



## Fuch

Hey All

I have got my Grant today!!
Have some queries , in the email I received , it didn't specify IED, is that just a notification ? What can I expect/ what should I do in coming days?

Also, any good links to follow after I received Grant? Ie, looking for job, accommodation, planning life in OZ etc. Your help is much appreciated !!


----------



## satish5b8

chriskwoktk said:


> If the employment reference letter from my company does not mention my salary, but I can provide all the offer letters, promotion letters, salary review letters, would these be enough?


RnR letter will not have your salary details. Payslips, Bank stmt will show those things. Among all those things submit PF as well.


----------



## starbearer

Ashmit said:


> Letter issued by my company says, I am Deputed in Australia since 9th July 2014.
> 
> My concern is as I was not paid salary in Australia and also my immigration records will show that I was not in Australia, that concerns me


According to me, if that letter which you have is from a company in your home country, then you can't claim that as Aus experience, it will only be home country experience. 

However, I'm not sure. Better if the knowledgeable people here can comment.


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Congratulations....what are your timelines


----------



## Ashmit

starbearer said:


> According to me, if that letter which you have is from a company in your home country, then you can't claim that as Aus experience, it will only be home country experience.
> 
> However, I'm not sure. Better if the knowledgeable people here can comment.


Not sure, if that is the case, ACS issued letter on the basis of the same letter and marking the same period as Deputation period.


----------



## aks80

Ashmit said:


> starbearer said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to me, if that letter which you have is from a company in your home country, then you can't claim that as Aus experience, it will only be home country experience.
> 
> However, I'm not sure. Better if the knowledgeable people here can comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, if that is the case, ACS issued letter on the basis of the same letter and marking the same period as Deputation period.
Click to expand...

The letter needs to be issued by the employer. It doesn't have to be from the Australian entity itself.


----------



## aks80

Fuch said:


> Hey All
> 
> I have got my Grant today!!
> Have some queries , in the email I received , it didn't specify IED, is that just a notification ? What can I expect/ what should I do in coming days?
> 
> Also, any good links to follow after I received Grant? Ie, looking for job, accommodation, planning life in OZ etc. Your help is much appreciated !!


The grant letter usually mentions the date by when you need to make the first entry to activate the PR. Not sure why that would be absent in your case. Have you read through the attachment?


----------



## Ashmit

aks80 said:


> The letter needs to be issued by the employer. It doesn't have to be from the Australian entity itself.


Thanks Mate. You gave me a breather. Can you help me on my original thread.


----------



## KeeDa

Fuch said:


> Hey All
> 
> I have got my Grant today!!
> Have some queries , in the email I received , it didn't specify IED, is that just a notification ? What can I expect/ what should I do in coming days?
> 
> Also, any good links to follow after I received Grant? Ie, looking for job, accommodation, planning life in OZ etc. Your help is much appreciated !!


Are you onshore in Australia? Not having any IED in this case is normal then, but otherwise, you should have one. Look for "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" in the "Grant Details" table.

No, there is no further communication/ notification unless you initiate something.


----------



## sultan_azam

Fuch said:


> Hey All
> 
> I have got my Grant today!!
> Have some queries , in the email I received , it didn't specify IED, is that just a notification ? What can I expect/ what should I do in coming days?
> 
> Also, any good links to follow after I received Grant? Ie, looking for job, accommodation, planning life in OZ etc. Your help is much appreciated !!


Congratulations for the visa grant 

check the visa grant letter for details, it will be a 7/8 page document mentioning all the details and your rights

if you are onshore then there wont be any mention of IED


----------



## aks80

Ashmit said:


> starbearer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware, for whatever time you were in Australia, if you can get an experience letter from the *Australian subsidiary* of the company, you can claim that experience. In fact, if that letter gives the period as even the duration when you were not in Australia, you can claim that as Aus experience as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Letter issued by my company says, I am Deputed in Australia since 9th July 2014.
> 
> My concern is as I was not paid salary in Australia and also my immigration records will show that I was not in Australia, that concerns me
Click to expand...

I don't see a concern with travel outside Australia per se. Not clear why you were paid in INR though? Did you get a basic pay in AUD and the rest in INR?


----------



## Ashmit

aks80 said:


> I don't see a concern with travel outside Australia per se. Not clear why you were paid in INR though? Did you get a basic pay in AUD and the rest in INR?


No payment in Australia. This is how most of the Indian companies do, They pay in Indian currency if you are in India and in AUD if a person is in Australia.
Lucky for me this duration was less.


----------



## manassh

Hi Friends,

I have received my PR grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
Very thank full to the forum for always sharing Information.
My time lines are given below.



Visa:SC 189
Lodged date:12-August-2016
Code:-261311
Case Pending due to New born
CO Contact:-10-March-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
Responded to CO :-27-March-2017
Medicals for new born uploaded 31-March-2017
Employee Verification call:-05-SEP-2017
Grant:-20-OCT-2017.

All the very best for people waiting for Grants.


----------



## manassh

Hi Friends,

I have received my PR grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
Very thank full to the forum for always sharing Information.
My time lines are given below.



Visa:SC 189
Lodged date:12-August-2016
Code:-261311
Case Pending due to New born
CO Contact:-10-March-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
Responded to CO :-27-March-2017
Medicals for new born uploaded 31-March-2017
Employee Verification call:-05-SEP-2017
Grant:-20-OCT-2017.

All the very best for people waiting for Grants.


----------



## Jade1

Hi Ashkeralikahn01,
I was asked to submit for all the years from 2010-2012 for which I had claimed


----------



## sultan_azam

manassh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my PR grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
> Very thank full to the forum for always sharing Information.
> My time lines are given below.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa:SC 189
> Lodged date:12-August-2016
> Code:-261311
> Case Pending due to New born
> CO Contact:-10-March-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
> Responded to CO :-27-March-2017
> Medicals for new born uploaded 31-March-2017
> Employee Verification call:-05-SEP-2017
> Grant:-20-OCT-2017.
> 
> All the very best for people waiting for Grants.


congratulations Manassh


----------



## aks80

Ashmit said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a concern with travel outside Australia per se. Not clear why you were paid in INR though? Did you get a basic pay in AUD and the rest in INR?
> 
> 
> 
> No payment in Australia. This is how most of the Indian companies do, They pay in Indian currency if you are in India and in AUD if a person is in Australia.
> Lucky for me this duration was less.
Click to expand...

I have seen a couple of Indian companies not do this - one that I worked in and another I checked with someone I know. But, if it's an established business practice, I guess you should be fine.

To be honest, I don't see an issue as long as you paid your taxes as required in Australia for the time you are claiming Australia employment and got a regular salary. Maybe you can ask a MARA agent about this or someone else on this forum who had a similar case and get clarity.


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hey guys, few more questions.

1. Does ACS evaluate total work experience? what all documents do they need?
2. Do they send the results back to us or dibp?
3. Do we need to submit the same credential documents when we get the invite?
4. If ACS deducted 2years from your experience, do we need to furnish documents for that 2 years when you submit 
documents to dibp?

Thanks again.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sorabzone

Ashmit said:


> Letter issued by my company says, I am Deputed in Australia since 9th July 2014.
> 
> My concern is as I was not paid salary in Australia and also my immigration records will show that I was not in Australia, that concerns me


Dude I am not sure about Australia, but I guess labor laws will be similar to US or any other country. If you are working in a country and not on their payroll, then it is illegal. Unless your visa specifically says so.

Please check with your company or immigration lawyer if you are not sure what you are getting into. It is not just about Australia exp. but legality of your previous stay in Australia.

In US, B1 business visa is there where you are paid Indian salary and daily expenses in US$. But one is only allowed to attend meeting, give/take training etc.


----------



## rinoshkk

manassh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my PR grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
> Very thank full to the forum for always sharing Information.
> My time lines are given below.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa:SC 189
> Lodged date:12-August-2016
> Code:-261311
> Case Pending due to New born
> CO Contact:-10-March-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
> Responded to CO :-27-March-2017
> Medicals for new born uploaded 31-March-2017
> Employee Verification call:-05-SEP-2017
> Grant:-20-OCT-2017.
> 
> All the very best for people waiting for Grants.


Congratulations Manassh!!! Enjoy your day!!


----------



## fugitive_4u

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> 1. Does ACS evaluate total work experience? what all documents do they need?


You need to submit Roles and Responsibilities letter from your Employer / Senior or if you cant get this on a letterhead, you can submit an affidavit with same content signed by your superior preferable. Also attach PaySlips, Bank statements to corroborate your salary, tax returns, joining, relieving letters etc. 



Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> 2. Do they send the results back to us or dibp?


They send the outcome to you directly



Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> 3. Do we need to submit the same credential documents when we get the invite?


Yes



Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> 4. If ACS deducted 2years from your experience, do we need to furnish documents for that 2 years when you submit documents to dibp?


Yes, you need to submit the same documents during VISA application. Even for the deducted years.

Good Luck


----------



## fugitive_4u

manassh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my PR grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
> Very thank full to the forum for always sharing Information.
> My time lines are given below.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa:SC 189
> Lodged date:12-August-2016
> Code:-261311
> Case Pending due to New born
> CO Contact:-10-March-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
> Responded to CO :-27-March-2017
> Medicals for new born uploaded 31-March-2017
> Employee Verification call:-05-SEP-2017
> Grant:-20-OCT-2017.
> 
> All the very best for people waiting for Grants.


Congratulations and All the very best....!!!


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

fugitive_4u said:


> You need to submit Roles and Responsibilities letter from your Employer / Senior or if you cant get this on a letterhead, you can submit an affidavit with same content signed by your superior preferable. Also attach PaySlips, Bank statements to corroborate your salary, tax returns, joining, relieving letters etc.
> 
> 
> 
> They send the outcome to you directly
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you need to submit the same documents during VISA application. Even for the deducted years.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks buddy. Really appreciate it. Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

hello guys,

i have uploaded below documents for one employment which was dated from 2010 to 2013.

offer letter, appointment letter, promotion letter, Relieving letter, RnR from HR, all salary slips for the tenure, all bank statements, form 26AS for year 2012 and 2013. I also have bank statement showing EPF credit in my account. (with showing details EMPLOYEE PROVIDENT FUND).

here the problem is that i dont have the EPF statement/docs, because the PF had withdrawn and account is closed. If CO asked thn how i will produce EPF docs?

TIA.


----------



## sharma1981

buntygwt said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i have uploaded below documents for one employment which was dated from 2010 to 2013.
> 
> offer letter, appointment letter, promotion letter, Relieving letter, RnR from HR, all salary slips for the tenure, all bank statements, form 26AS for year 2012 and 2013. I also have bank statement showing EPF credit in my account. (with showing details EMPLOYEE PROVIDENT FUND).
> 
> here the problem is that i dont have the EPF statement/docs, because the PF had withdrawn and account is closed. If CO asked thn how i will produce EPF docs?
> 
> TIA.


You have given all required stuff. Don't worry about PF. Not required


----------



## krish75

Hi Everyone

Just have some question. I have submitted my 189 visa on 20 oct 2017 and my timeline is follow.

Eoi subimitted: 16 Dec 2015
Eoi updated: 31 Aug 2017
ITA received: 18 oct 2017
Medical: 16 Feb 2017( i did for my tr visa)
Visa lodge: 20 oct 2017

I submitted all the document except canadian police report i am getting that and form 80. I claim point from my study, age, pte and NAATI and i uploaded all the documents. My question is how much chance that i can get direct approved?
Thank you for your help......


----------



## sultan_azam

buntygwt said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i have uploaded below documents for one employment which was dated from 2010 to 2013.
> 
> offer letter, appointment letter, promotion letter, Relieving letter, RnR from HR, all salary slips for the tenure, all bank statements, form 26AS for year 2012 and 2013. I also have bank statement showing EPF credit in my account. (with showing details EMPLOYEE PROVIDENT FUND).
> 
> here the problem is that i dont have the EPF statement/docs, because the PF had withdrawn and account is closed. If CO asked thn how i will produce EPF docs?
> 
> TIA.


you may have received a closure letter from EPF department mentioning your final settlement, you can use that document


----------



## au513

Hi Experts,

I have bank statements that I can download from my bank website. Can I download those PDFs bank statements and upload them OR I need to print them and then get bank stamp/signature on those print outs?
Those bank statements already have my name, account number and bank name. Please suggest.


----------



## sharma1981

au513 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have bank statements that I can download from my bank website. Can I download those PDFs bank statements and upload them OR I need to print them and then get bank stamp/signature on those print outs?
> Those bank statements already have my name, account number and bank name. Please suggest.


Both are equally acceptable. Make sure the downloaded PDFs are colored ones


----------



## harsm123

Do I need to submit spouse work experience details in while filling 17 steps of immiaccount.. 
I have not claimed partner points. 
Please suggest.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

harsm123 said:


> Do I need to submit spouse work experience details in while filling 17 steps of immiaccount..
> I have not claimed partner points.
> Please suggest..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


no harm in mentioning them


----------



## kaushik.sr

Hi all,

Needed an advice to apply for US PCC. I have my EOI submitted 30 Jun under 261313 with 65 points. I am expecting the invite in the period of Dec/Jan based on the movement currently. Would it be advisable to get the US PCC initiated considering it takes 3 months to get it from India? 

Any advice on when to start the Medicals based on this? I am not sure if we can start the medicals prior to the invite. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Kaushik


----------



## sultan_azam

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Needed an advice to apply for US PCC. I have my EOI submitted 30 Jun under 261313 with 65 points. I am expecting the invite in the period of Dec/Jan based on the movement currently. Would it be advisable to get the US PCC initiated considering it takes 3 months to get it from India?
> 
> Any advice on when to start the Medicals based on this? I am not sure if we can start the medicals prior to the invite. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Kaushik


i think it is good to initiate process for USA pcc at the moment, 

best time to do medicals is immediately after applying visa, within a week

however if you wish to do before paying visa fees then do medicals after receiving invite


----------



## umashanker

Hello All
I have lodge visa along with all documents which were popped after payment on Oct 10 2017. I received message in skill select about suspend of EOI on 17 October.
When i can expect commissiment mail or grant?
I am expecting to attend my sons ( brother son) first birthday on NOV 15.
Will it be possible?


----------



## jithooos

umashanker said:


> Hello All
> I have lodge visa along with all documents which were popped after payment on Oct 10 2017. I received message in skill select about suspend of EOI on 17 October.
> When i can expect commissiment mail or grant?
> I am expecting to attend my sons ( brother son) first birthday on NOV 15.
> Will it be possible?




You should be extremely lucky to attend it in this case buddy. Chances cannot be ruled out. All the very best. Cheers !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

umashanker said:


> Hello All
> I have lodge visa along with all documents which were popped after payment on Oct 10 2017. I received message in skill select about suspend of EOI on 17 October.
> When i can expect commissiment mail or grant?
> I am expecting to attend my sons ( brother son) first birthday on NOV 15.
> Will it be possible?


If you do, you will become a legend on this forum. Best of luck!


----------



## KeeDa

This email from skillSelect on 17th about the EOI for those whose EOI status had failed to update from INVITED to LODGED has nothing to do with their visa processing. More details here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-even-after-applying-visa.html#post13441434*


----------



## kumudnaugai

sultan_azam said:


> you may have received a closure letter from EPF department mentioning your final settlement, you can use that document


If you have submitted form 26 as then there is no need to submit epf statement. Please note that all these documents are only needed to verify whether you were under a paid employment or not. Bank statements and payslips and tax documents are more than enough. Basically documents submitted while ACS are enough.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kumudnaugai said:


> If you have submitted form 26 as then there is no need to submit epf statement. Please note that all these documents are only needed to verify whether you were under a paid employment or not. Bank statements and payslips and tax documents are more than enough. Basically documents submitted while ACS are enough.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


agree


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Hi experts,


Its been almost a year(2 days left of 365 days) now, since I have logged my VISA application. My timeline is as follows.

189 Visa logged for 261312 date:- 22 October 2016 with 65 points
with all documents and Medical. <<---Been 4 months in Australia on student VISA on the day of VISA lodgement-->.

CO Contact : 1 November 2016 for form 1193
Form submitted on 2nd November.

2 nd CO Contact: 1 September 2017 for Australian PCC<<-- Since Its more than 1 year living in Australia-->>

PCC Upload on 11 September 2017.

Since then there is no contact from them...

Kindly advice me, if I should drop an email to immiaccount concerned department for status OR should I keep my patience and continue the wait.

Also I want to know, Since my medical is 1 year old now --- Do I need to go through the medical process again<<<< which will further delay my grant>>>>.

Thanks,
Harvy


----------



## sultan_azam

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> Its been almost a year(2 days left of 365 days) now, since I have logged my VISA application. My timeline is as follows.
> 
> 189 Visa logged for 261312 date:- 22 October 2016 with 65 points
> with all documents and Medical. <<---Been 4 months in Australia on student VISA on the day of VISA lodgement-->.
> 
> CO Contact : 1 November 2016 for form 1193
> Form submitted on 2nd November.
> 
> 2 nd CO Contact: 1 September 2017 for Australian PCC<<-- Since Its more than 1 year living in Australia-->>
> 
> PCC Upload on 11 September 2017.
> 
> Since then there is no contact from them...
> 
> Kindly advice me, if I should drop an email to immiaccount concerned department for status OR should I keep my patience and continue the wait.
> 
> Also I want to know, Since my medical is 1 year old now --- Do I need to go through the medical process again<<<< which will further delay my grant>>>>.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvy



medicals are considered to be valid for an year, you *may* be asked to do medicals again

i wish your case gets finalised soon


----------



## jithooos

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> Its been almost a year(2 days left of 365 days) now, since I have logged my VISA application. My timeline is as follows.
> 
> 189 Visa logged for 261312 date:- 22 October 2016 with 65 points
> with all documents and Medical. <<---Been 4 months in Australia on student VISA on the day of VISA lodgement-->.
> 
> CO Contact : 1 November 2016 for form 1193
> Form submitted on 2nd November.
> 
> 2 nd CO Contact: 1 September 2017 for Australian PCC<<-- Since Its more than 1 year living in Australia-->>
> 
> PCC Upload on 11 September 2017.
> 
> Since then there is no contact from them...
> 
> Kindly advice me, if I should drop an email to immiaccount concerned department for status OR should I keep my patience and continue the wait.
> 
> Also I want to know, Since my medical is 1 year old now --- Do I need to go through the medical process again<<<< which will further delay my grant>>>>.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvy




Hello 

You will soon have your grant. There were few cases like yours which got finalised in last couple of days. It’s unlikely that you will be asked to do the medicals again unless there is any health concern in your initial reports.

Try dropping a mail to DIBP raising your concern since your case is outside the processing time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

I read on watsapp group that someone sent mail to DIBp beacsuse of long waiting on 16th Oct and 3 days after he got verification call...so better send a mail to DIBP


----------



## dillipreddy

manassh said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have received my pr grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
> Very thank full to the forum for always sharing information.
> My time lines are given below.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa:sc 189
> lodged date:12-august-2016
> code:-261311
> case pending due to new born
> co contact:-10-march-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
> responded to co :-27-march-2017
> medicals for new born uploaded 31-march-2017
> employee verification call:-05-sep-2017
> grant:-20-oct-2017.
> 
> All the very best for people waiting for grants.



congratulations on ur grant 

can u give me some details about employment verification call 
1. Time of call 
2. Questions they ask if u remember
3. Duration of call 
4. Phone number u received call from 

anything helpful 


thank u


----------



## manassh

dillipreddy said:


> congratulations on ur grant
> 
> can u give me some details about employment verification call
> 1. Time of call
> 2. Questions they ask if u remember
> 3. Duration of call
> 4. Phone number u received call from
> 
> anything helpful
> 
> 
> thank u


hi 

Time of Call:-12 PM IST
duration:-45 mins
Questions on roles and responsibilities in previous and current+designation+years of employment+education background+Salary
AHC New Delhi contact number cant remember .same number found in google.


----------



## skm4au

manassh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my PR grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
> Very thank full to the forum for always sharing Information.
> My time lines are given below.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa:SC 189
> Lodged date:12-August-2016
> Code:-261311
> Case Pending due to New born
> CO Contact:-10-March-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
> Responded to CO :-27-March-2017
> Medicals for new born uploaded 31-March-2017
> Employee Verification call:-05-SEP-2017
> Grant:-20-OCT-2017.
> 
> All the very best for people waiting for Grants.


Hi Manaash,

Congrats to you and your family.
I have a query regarding Employment verification.
Do you throw some light like how DIBP introduced themselves to the reference contact in your organization.
Do they share the purpose of this call as well like PR Visa in our case ?

Please advise.


----------



## skm4au

manassh said:


> hi
> 
> Time of Call:-12 PM IST
> duration:-45 mins
> Questions on roles and responsibilities in previous and current+designation+years of employment+education background+Salary
> AHC New Delhi contact number cant remember .same number found in google.


Dear Seniors,

I have a query regarding the verification call.
It may be a stupid one, but it has now popped up, so need your help to settle it down.

When we already get the EA/ ACS assessments done by providing the relevant documents from current and previous organizations, then is it really important for DIBP to discuss about the roles and responsibilities again with reference ?

Secondly, can DIBP override the assessment authority decisions or points granted by assessment authority?


----------



## AmazingTiger

skm4au said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have a query regarding the verification call.
> It may be a stupid one, but it has now popped up, so need your help to settle it down.
> 
> When we already get the EA/ ACS assessments done by providing the relevant documents from current and previous organizations, then is it really important for DIBP to discuss about the roles and responsibilities again with reference ?
> 
> Secondly, can DIBP override the assessment authority decisions or points granted by assessment authority?


The answer is yes to both your questions, if DIBP finds the claims to be false or not adequately supported through documents.

Assessing authorities like ACS do state that the final decision is with the DIBP to honour their assessment or not.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manassh

skm4au said:


> Hi Manaash,
> 
> Congrats to you and your family.
> I have a query regarding Employment verification.
> Do you throw some light like how DIBP introduced themselves to the reference contact in your organization.
> Do they share the purpose of this call as well like PR Visa in our case ?
> 
> Please advise.


My References didnt receive any call nor did my previous or current organizations. I have received employee verification call and the interview details i have specified in my earlier post.


----------



## manassh

AmazingTiger said:


> The answer is yes to both your questions, if DIBP finds the claims to be false or not adequately supported through documents.
> 
> Assessing authorities like ACS do state that the final decision is with the DIBP to honour their assessment or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Also to add this as far as i learnt from my Migration agent they wont reject it straight away DIBP sends NJL to provide supporting documents for the claims.Even of they are not satisfied then they will reject the application


----------



## american_desi

kaushik.sr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Needed an advice to apply for US PCC. I have my EOI submitted 30 Jun under 261313 with 65 points. I am expecting the invite in the period of Dec/Jan based on the movement currently. Would it be advisable to get the US PCC initiated considering it takes 3 months to get it from India?
> 
> Any advice on when to start the Medicals based on this? I am not sure if we can start the medicals prior to the invite. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Kaushik


US PCC is taking ~4months now, so its not a bad idea to apply for FBI PCC now, i would hold off on medicals....u can apply once u get the invite....or right after u finish your visa application...


----------



## skm4au

AmazingTiger said:


> The answer is yes to both your questions, if DIBP finds the claims to be false or not adequately supported through documents.
> 
> Assessing authorities like ACS do state that the final decision is with the DIBP to honour their assessment or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## skm4au

manassh said:


> Also to add this as far as i learnt from my Migration agent they wont reject it straight away DIBP sends NJL to provide supporting documents for the claims.Even of they are not satisfied then they will reject the application


Thanks Manaash for your inputs too.
What is NJL ?


----------



## AmazingTiger

skm4au said:


> Thanks Manaash for your inputs too.
> What is NJL ?


Natural Justice Letter, a type of 'show cause' notice where you are asked to provide an explanation, submit better proofs, for any discrepancy that DIBP came to know of.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au

AmazingTiger said:


> Natural Justice Letter, a type of 'show cause' notice where you are asked to provide an explanation, submit better proofs, for any discrepancy that DIBP came to know of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Amazing Tiger.
Hey God, Save me !

This Immi Assess Commence is putting all negatives in my head with each passing day


----------



## dillipreddy

manassh said:


> hi
> 
> Time of Call:-12 PM IST
> duration:-45 mins
> Questions on roles and responsibilities in previous and current+designation+years of employment+education background+Salary
> AHC New Delhi contact number cant remember .same number found in google.


thank you for the details , and once again congratulations on your grant and my best wishes for the future.


----------



## sultan_azam

skm4au said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have a query regarding the verification call.
> It may be a stupid one, but it has now popped up, so need your help to settle it down.
> 
> When we already get the EA/ ACS assessments done by providing the relevant documents from current and previous organizations, then is it really important for DIBP to discuss about the roles and responsibilities again with reference ?
> 
> Secondly, can DIBP override the assessment authority decisions or points granted by assessment authority?


If you read EA booklet, they have mentioned that EA decision is not final and DIBP can do their own checks, so dont take thEir decision as final, if you wish some employment has been neglected by EA then you can claim points at eoi/visa stage by providing sufficient documents to support your claim

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

skm4au said:


> Thanks Amazing Tiger.
> 
> Hey God, Save me !
> 
> 
> 
> This Immi Assess Commence is putting all negatives in my head with each passing day




Immi commencement mail is never a bad sign buddy. Many have got direct grants after receiving this mail. Stay positive.....

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

I got immi cmmncmnt mail on 11th also....immitracker shows most of those who got same in august are clear 

So i m expecting a grant by November end

Even immitracker shows frant from 25-90 days after immi cmmncmnt mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manassh

dillipreddy said:


> thank you for the details , and once again congratulations on your grant and my best wishes for the future.


Thank you .All the very best to you also .May you receive grant soon


----------



## skm4au

jithooos said:


> Immi commencement mail is never a bad sign buddy. Many have got direct grants after receiving this mail. Stay positive.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying brother. Thanks !


----------



## au513

Hi guys,

Has anyone paid the visa fee by using debit card? Is it possible to pay using debit card?


----------



## kumudnaugai

au513 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone paid the visa fee by using debit card? Is it possible to pay using debit card?


No it is not possible to pay through debit card. Credit card and paypal are the only options.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au

au513 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone paid the visa fee by using debit card? Is it possible to pay using debit card?


Best way to save money is to have a forex card. It is like a debit card only.
If you are having a INR debit card, you will be paying a lost around 4% + conversion fee as taxes on INR debit card.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

manassh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received my PR grant today for me,wife and both the kids.
> Very thank full to the forum for always sharing Information.
> My time lines are given below.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa:SC 189
> Lodged date:12-August-2016
> Code:-261311
> Case Pending due to New born
> CO Contact:-10-March-2017 to pay fees for wife,elder kid
> Responded to CO :-27-March-2017
> Medicals for new born uploaded 31-March-2017
> Employee Verification call:-05-SEP-2017
> Grant:-20-OCT-2017.
> 
> All the very best for people waiting for Grants.


Congrats buddy...


----------



## wstriker77

*IGIS Complain*

Hi Guys,

As can be seen from my signature it has been over 1 year since i lodged my visa and i haven't had any case office contact in 8 months now. I am thinking about sending a complaint to the IGIS.

Has some one in the past had their case sped up after complaining to the IGIS ? Any other advice will also be appreciated.


----------



## Fuch

Dear experts

i just got my grant yesterday, i havent planned when to move to australia as i havent found a job, but my current passport expiry date is early july next year, i'm thinking to renew my passport before i move.
any advise how to update passport detail AFTER grant? would it be tedious / another lengthy process?


----------



## cpham

wstriker77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As can be seen from my signature it has been over 1 year since i lodged my visa and i haven't had any case office contact in 8 months now. I am thinking about sending a complaint to the IGIS.
> 
> Has some one in the past had their case sped up after complaining to the IGIS ? Any other advice will also be appreciated.


From your signature, looks like you have a question. you could have got the reply to the query by asking in the forum.

Have you mailed the CO the passport of the new born? If not yet done, email with below.

1. Birth Certificate of baby
2. Passport of baby.
3. Fill Form 1022.

Mail CO with above docs and request to proceed with the case. The CO will add baby to your application and will send request for Medicals of Baby and Mom(If not provided earlier).


----------



## KeeDa

Fuch said:


> Dear experts
> 
> i just got my grant yesterday, i havent planned when to move to australia as i havent found a job, but my current passport expiry date is early july next year, i'm thinking to renew my passport before i move.
> any advise how to update passport detail AFTER grant? would it be tedious / another lengthy process?


Simple and takes less than a minute- login to your immiAccount and into your visa application, click on 'update us', then 'change of passport', fill and submit the form.

Login to VEVO with new passport number to verify. It gets updated immediately.


----------



## Rainy_Season

Got Grant Finally
Hi All,

By God's grace, our family has received grant on 20th Oct. It was a long journey since applied visa on 5th March 2017.

It was a roller coaster ride of emotions, where every day after August , I use to worry about my grant. But thank to God, we got it finally.

ANZSCO code:261312
Visa Applied Date: 5th march 2017
Medical: 20th Mar 2017
Emp Verification: 5th Jul 2017
Form 815: 18th Aug 2017
Visa Grant: 20th Oct 2017

Thanks
Rainy


----------



## sultan_azam

Rainy_Season said:


> Got Grant Finally
> Hi All,
> 
> By God's grace, our family has received grant on 20th Oct. It was a long journey since applied visa on 5th March 2017.
> 
> It was a roller coaster ride of emotions, where every day after August , I use to worry about my grant. But thank to God, we got it finally.
> 
> ANZSCO code:261312
> Visa Applied Date: 5th march 2017
> Medical: 20th Mar 2017
> Emp Verification: 5th Jul 2017
> Form 815: 18th Aug 2017
> Visa Grant: 20th Oct 2017
> 
> Thanks
> Rainy


Congratulations Rainy.... Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

Rainy_Season said:


> Got Grant Finally
> Hi All,
> 
> By God's grace, our family has received grant on 20th Oct. It was a long journey since applied visa on 5th March 2017.
> 
> It was a roller coaster ride of emotions, where every day after August , I use to worry about my grant. But thank to God, we got it finally.
> 
> ANZSCO code:261312
> Visa Applied Date: 5th march 2017
> Medical: 20th Mar 2017
> Emp Verification: 5th Jul 2017
> Form 815: 18th Aug 2017
> Visa Grant: 20th Oct 2017
> 
> Thanks
> Rainy




Congrats buddy


----------



## Oz_man

kumudnaugai said:


> No it is not possible to pay through debit card. Credit card and paypal are the only options.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I just lodged my 189 visa yesterday, and would like to share ICICI Bank do not allow debit card transaction to pay DIBP Fees, they informed that this merchant is not enabled for transaction. 

I went with paypal later.


----------



## itzhak8714

Hello everyone

My case 

Mechanical Engineer 233512
Total points (age + qualification + pte): 30+15+20 = 65
Visa 189
Eoi submitted: 23 september 2017

When can I expect an invite? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## au513

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just lodged my 189 visa yesterday, and would like to share ICICI Bank do not allow debit card transaction to pay DIBP Fees, they informed that this merchant is not enabled for transaction.
> 
> I went with paypal later.


ICICI credit card should work to pay visa fee. Isn't it?


----------



## Oz_man

sultan_azam said:


> If you read EA booklet, they have mentioned that EA decision is not final and DIBP can do their own checks, so dont take thEir decision as final, if you wish some employment has been neglected by EA then you can claim points at eoi/visa stage by providing sufficient documents to support your claim
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you please advise about this employment verification, as I have submitted my past 10 years employment, will they ask HR to orally say about my job responsibilities? 

what will CO do if they do not reply at all, I have provided ref letters on company letter head.


----------



## Oz_man

au513 said:


> ICICI credit card should work to pay visa fee. Isn't it?



I did not try credit card, as my card limit was less, even ICICI Bank recommended to use paypal( I was in call with them while doing it), and paypal worked like a breeze.


----------



## kumudnaugai

au513 said:


> ICICI credit card should work to pay visa fee. Isn't it?


I am not sure as i paid through Amex card that does not require OTP. According to me any card that can pay without OTP verification will work.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Oz_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please advise about this employment verification, as I have submitted my past 10 years employment, will they ask HR to orally say about my job responsibilities?
> 
> what will CO do if they do not reply at all, I have provided ref letters on company letter head.


If they wish to verify with HR, they will email them with copy of reference letter given by you and will ask to confirm authenticity of the same, if they call then they may ask to confirm your roles and responsibilities, not all, but few

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man

AmazingTiger said:


> The answer is yes to both your questions, if DIBP finds the claims to be false or not adequately supported through documents.
> 
> Assessing authorities like ACS do state that the final decision is with the DIBP to honour their assessment or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



can you please elaborate on should there be one to one mapping of roles and responsibilities when HR recieves an verification call, given nature of technical job( like OS Version, SDLC phases, project plans, tools and techniques) do you think HR can explain all these? which I have mentioned in the reference letter, which they have issued to my in company letter head?

They can verify objective parameters like emp duration, salary etc, but roles and responisbilities is very subjective and very unlikely that HR will be competent enough to explain complex technical roles..


----------



## aks80

kumudnaugai said:


> I am not sure as i paid through Amex card that does not require OTP. According to me any card that can pay without OTP verification will work.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Usually when you perform an international currency transaction with an Indian credit card, you aren't prompted for OTP. Any credit card with appropriate credit limit will work. And on the off chance that you are prompted, you can still provide it and the transaction will go through fine.

Forex cards (usually ICICI gives one easily) are advisable because you don't pay a bomb on the conversion fees.


----------



## Oz_man

sultan_azam said:


> If they wish to verify with HR, they will email them with copy of reference letter given by you and will ask to confirm authenticity of the same, if they call then they may ask to confirm your roles and responsibilities, not all, but few
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Oh great, if they email the reference letter, I was with an impression that they will give a blind call and start asking about my roles and responsibilities and HR should know every thing my byheart.


----------



## aks80

Oz_man said:


> Oh great, if they email the reference letter, I was with an impression that they will give a blind call and start asking about my roles and responsibilities and HR should know every thing my byheart.


They may call as well. Its not unheard of. 

Looks like your concern is about HR not knowing the technical aspects of your role. I don't see this as a problem as the expectation from HR would more likely be to validate general aspects of your employment stated in the letter and not specifics.


----------



## Oz_man

aks80 said:


> They may call as well. Its not unheard of.
> 
> Looks like your concern is about HR not knowing the technical aspects of your role. I don't see this as a problem as the expectation from HR would more likely be to validate general aspects of your employment stated in the letter and not specifics.


Thank you, exactly that is my point as how HR can give verbatim details of highly technical roles assessed by ACS, hope DIBP considers this fact while doing refereence check( as I have mentioned Sofware versions, architecture, software development processes etc) which my HR will have no idea of what I did 6-8 years ago.
Thanks again.


----------



## KeeDa

If they call the HR, it would most likely be to get an email address to write to (for verifying all your claims/ documents), or if not, then on-call general questions about employment, the person who endorsed your skills, and if they further want to talk about your work responsibilities (which the HR may not be able to tell), forward the call to someone (your manager) who can.

As for the email that they send to the HR (along with all your documents from that employment), see here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8842234-post15.html*


----------



## sultan_azam

Oz_man said:


> Oh great, if they email the reference letter, I was with an impression that they will give a blind call and start asking about my roles and responsibilities and HR should know every thing my byheart.


That doesn't rules out the possibility that they wont call, it is better to keep your HR briefed about your roles and responsibilities, at least they should remember one or two things about you or else they(HR) can ask the caller to drop them an email so that HR can reply easily


I have written a thread on employment verifications, please read "me employment interview with AHC" under my threads, not able to post the link right now

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

sultan_azam said:


> That doesn't rules out the possibility that they wont call, it is better to keep your HR briefed about your roles and responsibilities, at least they should remember one or two things about you or else they can ask the caller to drop them an email so that HR can reply easily
> 
> 
> I have written a thread on employment verifications, please read "me employment interview with AHC" under my threads, not able to post the link right now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html*


----------



## sultan_azam

KeeDa said:


> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html*


Thanks brother for posting the link

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Oz_man said:


> Thank you, exactly that is my point as how HR can give verbatim details of highly technical roles assessed by ACS, hope DIBP considers this fact while doing refereence check( as I have mentioned Sofware versions, architecture, software development processes etc) which my HR will have no idea of what I did 6-8 years ago.
> 
> Thanks again.




DIBP have well trained officers , they know what to be verified.

If your Ref is from HR, they surely stress HR to confirm them, if it’s from your Line manager or Supervisor, HR will confirm the authenticity of your employment with their organisation and ask HR either to connect the person who provided you Ref L or may hang up.

Integrity dept may call or mail or visit physically .

Don’t worry how they verify, but keep a word with your HR & the person who signed your Ref.Letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

*US FBI clearance - Question*

My spouse and I have applied for police clearance from US FBI in late August,2017. CO has contacted me seeking FBI clearance and by now, first 15 days to respond have already elapsed. I reached out to FBI asking for our application status and received a reply stating "we are unable to locate your application, we are now responding to requestd dated 07/19". This implies that, it is going to be an another from now before I receive our reports.

Experts.. Can you please guide me on the following:
1) I'm preparing a letter explaining this situation with the screen shot of our email conversation. How do I send this letter to CO? Which section of the application should I attach this to?
2) Whom should I address this letter to? Specific CO or DIBP in general ?
3) Other information requested by CO (such as medicals, release my PTE scores) are all done. Can I go ahead press "IP" button, after attaching the above letter?
4) Any email communication required after these file attachments?


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi all,
I had applied for Visa on 24th March, 2017. I had provided medical as well as PC at that time only. It's almost 7 months and I haven't heard from them. No communication from them about my application.There's no change in my application status in ImmiAccount also. It still shows Received. Where can I contact them for me application status? I have seen that people who lodged application even in last month have received grant. Kindly suggest what should be done and what may have been the cause of this delay.


----------



## AmazingTiger

Gautam_K said:


> Hi all,
> I had applied for Visa on 24th March, 2017. I had provided medical as well as PC at that time only. It's almost 7 months and I haven't heard from them. No communication from them about my application.There's no change in my application status in ImmiAccount also. It still shows Received. Where can I contact them for me application status? I have seen that people who lodged application even in last month have received grant. Kindly suggest what should be done and what may have been the cause of this delay.


IMHO you should be really close to a grant. Wait for one more month. If you still do not hear back from them, then you will be outside the 8 month period and DIBP should honour an enquiry from your side.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> My spouse and I have applied for police clearance from US FBI in late August,2017. CO has contacted me seeking FBI clearance and by now, first 15 days to respond have already elapsed. I reached out to FBI asking for our application status and received a reply stating "we are unable to locate your application, we are now responding to requestd dated 07/19". This implies that, it is going to be an another from now before I receive our reports.
> 
> Experts.. Can you please guide me on the following:
> 1) I'm preparing a letter explaining this situation with the screen shot of our email conversation. How do I send this letter to CO? Which section of the application should I attach this to?
> 2) Whom should I address this letter to? Specific CO or DIBP in general ?
> 3) Other information requested by CO (such as medicals, release my PTE scores) are all done. Can I go ahead press "IP" button, after attaching the above letter?
> 4) Any email communication required after these file attachments?


1. Upload it under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"
2. DIBP in general.
3. No.
4. No.


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi all,

What is the timeframe of direct grant , if all documents are uploaded within 10 days of applying for visa before CO has contacted? What i understand from immitracker people have got direct grant in a span of 1 - 1.5 months. Is this true?

Please provide ur suggestions.


----------



## meendar

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is the timeframe of direct grant , if all documents are uploaded within 10 days of applying for visa before CO has contacted? What i understand from immitracker people have got direct grant in a span of 1 - 1.5 months. Is this true?
> 
> Please provide ur suggestions.


No one can answer accurately. Some got in 19 days and some got in more than 80 days. It all depends work load of the dibp team and our luck as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralau88

Hi Mentors, two more questions:
1. When i fill in the information for my kids, the application asked me if im the primary care and legal custody of the kids, i said yes. Then they ask any other person has custodial legal access and guardership, i filled in yes and put my husband name in it. Do u know if this is correct? Fyi my hubby is a migrating memeber of me.
2. When they ask about the date from and finish of my degree, since there is no an exact date on the cert or transcript, i just fill a random date of a random month that seems make sense, do u know if there is any prob on that?
Again! Thanks for all ur help! Just couldnt sleep well last nite, thinking all of the stupid mistakes that i might have made....


----------



## aks80

Gautam_K said:


> Hi all,
> I had applied for Visa on 24th March, 2017. I had provided medical as well as PC at that time only. It's almost 7 months and I haven't heard from them. No communication from them about my application.There's no change in my application status in ImmiAccount also. It still shows Received. Where can I contact them for me application status? I have seen that people who lodged application even in last month have received grant. Kindly suggest what should be done and what may have been the cause of this delay.


Your timelines are similar to a lot of folks who applied in Feb / Mar this year and had to endure a long wait. I lodged in early Feb and got the grant after mid September. You should get a decision soon. Best of luck. 

Like someone else mentioned, you can call them if nothing happens after the published timelines are exceeded.


----------



## JP Mosa

lauralau88 said:


> Hi Mentors, two more questions:
> 1. When i fill in the information for my kids, the application asked me if im the primary care and legal custody of the kids, i said yes. Then they ask any other person has custodial legal access and guardership, i filled in yes and put my husband name in it.
> Do u know if this is correct? Fyi my hubby is a migrating memeber of me.
> 
> *Both parents,if not divorced are legal custodians of their kids.
> So it pose no problem AFAIK*
> 
> 2. When they ask about the date from and finish of my degree, since there is no an exact date on the cert or transcript, i just fill a random date of a random month that seems make sense, do u know if there is any prob on that?
> 
> *Its correct, just put the month ,year of course start and same for Completion*
> Again! Thanks for all ur help! Just couldnt sleep well last nite, thinking all of the stupid mistakes that i might have made....


Good luck


----------



## lauralau88

Thank you JP Mosa!


----------



## jithooos

JP Mosa said:


> Good luck


Hello Mosa

After reading this, I just noticed that I have mentioned NO for the question - " Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"

I didn't mention my wife's name by mistake. Should I send a notification for incorrect answers through immi acc ? My wife and Kid is included in the application.


----------



## Oz_man

AmazingTiger said:


> IMHO you should be really close to a grant. Wait for one more month. If you still do not hear back from them, then you will be outside the 8 month period and DIBP should honour an enquiry from your side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



Is it the case that they have to respond to our query, if there is no update in our application status " After 8 months of lodgement of visa application"?


----------



## Aakriti

Hi everyone,

I received my invite email on 18th October(261313) with a score of 65 points and date of EOI=14th April.
However from here onwards I need help with the next steps, can anyone help me with that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oz_man

Aakriti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my invite email on 18th October(261313) with a score of 65 points and date of EOI=14th April.
> However from here onwards I need help with the next steps, can anyone help me with that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You need to login to immi account and start uploading all the documents to which you claimed points for in the EOI, arrange for medicals, get PCC in all countries with >12 months stay and have 3670 AUD as application fees


----------



## JP Mosa

jithooos said:


> Hello Mosa
> 
> After reading this, I just noticed that I have mentioned NO for the question - " Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"
> 
> I didn't mention my wife's name by mistake. Should I send a notification for incorrect answers through immi acc ? My wife and Kid is included in the application.



Since your kids and spouse included, its clear cut case that you and your spouse are custodians.But no harm in uploading F-1023

Nothing much to worry.


----------



## krutika731

Hi all, 
I have a question regarding Co contact and grant date.
In many places, I have seen that if you have higher PTE/IELTS score you will have a better chance. Is it only for 190 invite or is it also applicable for 189 grant?

I got CO contact on 18th September and he asked to provide PCC again with alias name that my husband had in his previous passport. As we are not able to provide it cz the Passport office refuses to provide the PC with the name which is written with aka in the passport, i.e. "x" aka "Y". So we provide an affidavit that both names belong to the same person. After that, we haven't heard anything else from them. The normal timeline of 28 days after co contact is also complete. So is that mean that there will be no Co contact after that?


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi All,

Any one got NSW or Vic state nomination for electrical engineering Anzsco 2633311?

Please share your time line??

Any chance for those who are waiting with 55+5 ss??

Many thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

krutika731 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question regarding Co contact and grant date.
> In many places, I have seen that if you have higher PTE/IELTS score you will have a better chance. Is it only for 190 invite or is it also applicable for 189 grant?
> 
> I got CO contact on 18th September and he asked to provide PCC again with alias name that my husband had in his previous passport. As we are not able to provide it cz the Passport office refuses to provide the PC with the name which is written with aka in the passport, i.e. "x" aka "Y". So we provide an affidavit that both names belong to the same person. After that, we haven't heard anything else from them. The normal timeline of 28 days after co contact is also complete. So is that mean that there will be no Co contact after that?




There is no factor affecting your grant/co contact other than the clarity of docs provided by yourself. 

An affidavit should suffice for the alias name most probably. 28 days timeline is not always accurate. I’m waiting since aug 8th after providing requested info. Many are waiting from 6 months - 1 year after co contact. DIBP is mysterious !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

JP Mosa said:


> Since your kids and spouse included, its clear cut case that you and your spouse are custodians.But no harm in uploading F-1023
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much to worry.




Thanks Mosa. Appreciate your input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

krutika731 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question regarding Co contact and grant date.
> In many places, I have seen that if you have higher PTE/IELTS score you will have a better chance. Is it only for 190 invite or is it also applicable for 189 grant?
> 
> I got CO contact on 18th September and he asked to provide PCC again with alias name that my husband had in his previous passport. As we are not able to provide it cz the Passport office refuses to provide the PC with the name which is written with aka in the passport, i.e. "x" aka "Y". So we provide an affidavit that both names belong to the same person. After that, we haven't heard anything else from them. The normal timeline of 28 days after co contact is also complete. So is that mean that there will be no Co contact after that?


1) higher score in English does not affect 180 visa application processing in any way.
2) not necessarily. There could be. The only person who can answer conclusively to this question is your CO, assuming it is the same person who is going to process it after the 28 days window 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy_Season

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Rainy.... Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Hi Sultan,

I have got very short IED of 8th December 2017 due to signing of form 815. Can you please PM me your phone number so that I can do necessary arrangements to land before IED.

Thanks
Rainy


----------



## gopinathram

Hi Guys ,

i am planing to move to australia from India . my cousin r there in Australia .i have 5 years of work exp in IT . i need guidance on what type f visa to apply and they r ready to sponsor for me <*SNIP*> is my email *Inappropriate comment, see :http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...les-please-read-before-posting.html#post10255 kaju/moderator*


----------



## aks80

gopinathram said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> i am planing to move to australia from India . my cousin r there in Australia .i have 5 years of work exp in IT . i need guidance on what type f visa to apply and they r ready to sponsor for me .<*SNIP*> is my email


At the risk of sounding rude, would like to inform you that this thread is not for your query. You need to do some basic research using Google to evaluate what could be options for you.


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts,

Both my bank statements and at slips are quite huge documents and both are printed on black and white but seals are blue coloured ink. Do I need to arrest them? 

Please help.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Both my bank statements and at slips are quite huge documents and both are printed on black and white but seals are blue coloured ink. Do I need to arrest them?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




** I mean do I need to attest them?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106

sonamt said:


> ** I mean do I need to attest them?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I read in other posts you dont need to attest but it would be easier for the CO to see the salary credit high lighted every month if the bank statement is running too many pages.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

gopinathram said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> i am planing to move to australia from India . my cousin r there in Australia .i have 5 years of work exp in IT . i need guidance on what type f visa to apply and they r ready to sponsor for me <*SNIP*> is my email *Inappropriate comment, see :http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...les-please-read-before-posting.html#post10255 kaju/moderator*


Maybe look at the sticky posts at the top of the main forum page in blue, here's one:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

If you have questions, use the search facility to look for an appropriate thread, or simply start a new one.


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Experts 
I need some clarity on Work verification by DIBP.

For my previous company I have submitted appointment letter, increment letters, promotion letter, relieving letter, limited salary slips(not for all 6 yeas of work ex), all Form 16?s, Referecne letter from my reporting manager.

My Question is - most of the proofs are on company letter heads, which just have head office phone numbers and address. If they want to verify my credentials how will they reach HR? 

Will they contact my Reporting manager who gave my reference letter(still working in that company) Or should I provide them HR contact details also somehow. 

Pl suggest 

Rgds
RV


----------



## AmazingTiger

Oz_man said:


> Is it the case that they have to respond to our query, if there is no update in our application status " After 8 months of lodgement of visa application"?


As per the current timelines for processing 189 visa applications published by DIBP, 75% of applications are processed within 7 months from the date of lodging and 90% in 8 months. Hence 8 months. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

Hi Guys,

I am filling form 1221 and unsure about question 34:

_Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you:
have applied for a
Visitor visa - Go to Part J
Business visa Go to Part K
Migration visa - Go to Part L
are a student, academic, researcher or fellow - Go to Part M
_
As I am applying for 189 visa, I should be ticking Migration visa, Isn't it? Or I am wrong here?


----------



## AmazingTiger

au513 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling form 1221 and unsure about question 34:
> 
> _Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
> If you:
> have applied for a
> Visitor visa - Go to Part J
> Business visa Go to Part K
> Migration visa - Go to Part L
> are a student, academic, researcher or fellow - Go to Part M
> _
> As I am applying for 189 visa, I should be ticking Migration visa, Isn't it? Or I am wrong here?


Migration visa it is...

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gjay

Hi experts,

CO contacted me for evidence of 
1.Australian studies
2.Residence during regional studies

I already provided my degree completion letters and academic transcripts, bank statements showing my address during the lodgement. However, I resubmitted the same documents plus my car registration documents which shows my address during regional studies. Unfortunately don't have any lease agreements or bills since I paid everything by cash as I was living in shared accommodation. Any suggestions or recommendations would be highly appreciated. Cheers!!
__________________
ANZSCO : Social Worker
EOI Invitation: 06/09/2017
Visa Lodge: 06/09/2017
CO contact: 11/10/2017
Responded to CO: 11/10/2017
Visa Grant: ?


----------



## MohAdnan

Gjay said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> CO contacted me for evidence of
> 1.Australian studies
> 2.Residence during regional studies
> 
> I already provided my degree completion letters and academic transcripts, bank statements showing my address during the lodgement. However, I resubmitted the same documents plus my car registration documents which shows my address during regional studies. Unfortunately don't have any lease agreements or bills since I paid everything by cash as I was living in shared accommodation. Any suggestions or recommendations would be highly appreciated. Cheers!!
> __________________
> ANZSCO : Social Worker
> EOI Invitation: 06/09/2017
> Visa Lodge: 06/09/2017
> CO contact: 11/10/2017
> Responded to CO: 11/10/2017
> Visa Grant: ?


That's enough I guess. Don't be panic mate.


----------



## Gjay

MohAdnan said:


> That's enough I guess. Don't be panic mate.


I was surprised when CO requested for Australian study evidence even when I had uploaded completion letter and academic transcript during the initial visa lodge. How could they miss it? But requesting evidence for regional residence was fair enough since I only had bank statement address confirmation as evidence. Anyways thanks for your reply mate.


----------



## darkendzport

Any grants today?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.inoo15

No grants reported today...my lodgement date is 15 Sep....but looks like a Long wait now even to get a direct grant..as things are slow now.


----------



## Rawatvineet

Rawatvineet
online
Noida
about 12 hours ago · #18595
Hi Experts 
I need some clarity on Work verification by DIBP.

For my previous company I have submitted appointment letter, increment letters, promotion letter, relieving letter, limited salary slips(not for all 6 yeas of work ex), all Form 16?s, Referecne letter from my reporting manager.

My Question is - most of the proofs are on company letter heads, which just have head office phone numbers and address. If they want to verify my credentials how will they reach HR? 

Will they contact my Reporting manager who gave my reference letter(still working in that company) Or should I provide them HR contact details also somehow. 

Pl suggest


----------



## az1610

not even a single visa grant reported today


----------



## phoenix134

sharma.inoo15 said:


> No grants reported today...my lodgement date is 15 Sep....but looks like a Long wait now even to get a direct grant..as things are slow now.


I can see 2 Direct Grants on 19th & nothing after that (reported on immitracker).
Guess the Direct grants are moving at a slower pace compared to september.
Anyways someone rightly said DIBP is mysterious, anything can happen.


----------



## prashant_wase

sharma.inoo15 said:


> No grants reported today...my lodgement date is 15 Sep....but looks like a Long wait now even to get a direct grant..as things are slow now.


M also waiting.. My Lodged date is 13 September 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

sharma.inoo15 said:


> No grants reported today...my lodgement date is 15 Sep....but looks like a Long wait now even to get a direct grant..as things are slow now.


M also waiting.. My Lodged date is 13 September. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

phoenix134 said:


> I can see 2 Direct Grants on 19th & nothing after that (reported on immitracker).
> Guess the Direct grants are moving at a slower pace compared to september.
> Anyways someone rightly said DIBP is mysterious, anything can happen.


19th which month.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

its almost 3 pm in australia..i dont we'll see any grants reported today


----------



## phoenix134

prashant_wase said:


> 19th which month..
> 
> Sent from my redmi note 4 using tapatalk


october


----------



## prashant_wase

phoenix134 said:


> october


Oh yes, realized it late, but saw some grants on 20 Sept, not sure whether they were DIRECT Grants or not.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Any whatsapp or telegram group???

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

shekharsince1986 said:


> Any whatsapp or telegram group???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Ur code? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

Till 19 Oct there were consistent few grants for whom lodged approx 1 month back with all docs.
Was a trend going on like that and i was expecting a notification from DIBP on 4th week of OCT. 
Immediately on 20th, few old lodgements with CO contacts were granted.

Recently came to know that they are in pressure of clearing the backlog of AUS citizenship cases, will it affect ours? Working staffs are same for both?


----------



## shekharsince1986

prashant_wase said:


> Ur code?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


263111 system and network Engineer

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scom5

There were 4 grants given on the 20th. All CO contacts. 1 from last year, 1 from May, 1 from June and 1 from July lodgements. 
Its is slower today, the CO?s have now also got a backlog of citizenship applicatuons to deal with but they will still be providing PR grants so dont stress guys. 
If you have recieved CO contact then you will likely be waiting between 5/8 months total as 90% of applicants are processed in the 8 month period. If you are prepared for A direct grant then expect to wait between 5 to 10 weeks. Nobody can say exactly when you will or wont recieve your grant. There are too many factors for each individual to try make an assumption. So allow the CO their timelines given on Border.gov and then if you have not recieved anything back from them in that 90% timeline then email or phone the helpline. 
It is really hard not to think about the grant everyday but try and relax and it will all come to you in good time. Enjoy the days you have left wherever you are as I am sure someday you will be in Australia. Good luck to you all, I am also still waiting. Applied June 2017, Co contact 16 August, replied 18 Aug. nothing since. But if you see immitracker and many posts on here previously there are people who get grants quickly and some who take over a year. You will not be denied unless there is false information supplied to them and they will contact you anyway to confirm if anything requires attention. 
Hopefully things start happening for us all before the end of year ?


----------



## subbu1981

visakh said:


> Till 19 Oct there were consistent few grants for whom lodged approx 1 month back with all docs.
> Was a trend going on like that and i was expecting a notification from DIBP on 4th week of OCT.
> Immediately on 20th, few old lodgements with CO contacts were granted.
> 
> Recently came to know that they are in pressure of clearing the backlog of AUS citizenship cases, will it affect ours? Working staffs are same for both?


Yes I guess, grants will slow down because DIPB will be clearing April onwards Citizenship applications which were put on hold. Also with year end vacations very near , i see grants to pick up by Mid- January. This seems to be the average scenario.

I will be the happiest person, if my prediction is wrong. Waiting for another September Tsunami !!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

KeeDa said:


> 1. Upload it under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"
> 2. DIBP in general.
> 3. No.
> 4. No.


How else do I let CO know of the current status of pending document, without pressing IP button? Should I email them ? Can I keep the application in "Information requested" stage beyond 28 days?


----------



## phoenix134

Guys

Received a Direct Grant today.
Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
All the Best to you all.
CHEERSS


----------



## abhishekcool702

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congrats mate, 

Can you please tell your details and all the best for the future.


----------



## phoenix134

abhishekcool702 said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> Can you please tell your details and all the best for the future.


Thank you brother.

All my details are in the signature, anything else you need to know ?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congrats.. Is your IED 2022? That is new to me..


----------



## HarvyInWoods

jithooos said:


> Hello
> 
> You will soon have your grant. There were few cases like yours which got finalised in last couple of days. It’s unlikely that you will be asked to do the medicals again unless there is any health concern in your initial reports.
> 
> Try dropping a mail to DIBP raising your concern since your case is outside the processing time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kindly let me know from where can I post a email for status/feedback to DIBP.

Thanks a lot


----------



## rinoshkk

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congrats mate!!


----------



## abhishekcool702

phoenix134 said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate,
> 
> Can you please tell your details and all the best for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you brother.
> 
> All my details are in the signature, anything else you need to know ?
Click to expand...


Actually I m not using the app currently, so it would be great if you could write it down. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## phoenix134

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Congrats.. Is your IED 2022? That is new to me..


Sorry Its 01 Sep 2018, Changed in the signature.


----------



## phoenix134

abhishekcool702 said:


> Actually I m not using the app currently, so it would be great if you could write it down. Sorry for the trouble.


ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA : 26 Jun 2017
Age: 30
Work Exp: 5
Education: 15
PTE-A: L 90, R 80, S 90, W 89 : 20
EOI updated : 70 points/NSW 75 points : 15 Aug 2017
Invitation received: 06 Sep 2017 (189)
Visa Lodged: 18 Sep 2017 (189)
DIRECT GRANT: 23 Oct 2017
IED: 01 Sep 2018


----------



## kinnu369

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congrats!!! All the best


----------



## kumudnaugai

phoenix134 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EA MSA : 26 Jun 2017
> Age: 30
> Work Exp: 5
> Education: 15
> PTE-A: L 90, R 80, S 90, W 89 : 20
> EOI updated : 70 points/NSW 75 points : 15 Aug 2017
> Invitation received: 06 Sep 2017 (189)
> Visa Lodged: 18 Sep 2017 (189)
> DIRECT GRANT: 23 Oct 2017
> IED: 01 Sep 2018


Congrats brother


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

phoenix134 said:


> Sorry Its 01 Sep 2018, Changed in the signature.




Congrats buddy


----------



## prateekjain1988

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congratulations!!


----------



## osamapervez

Hello 
Can anyone tell me from where i can get PCC in pakistan (karachi)? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> 1. Upload it under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain"
> 2. DIBP in general.
> 3. No.
> 4. No.





safathexpatforum2015 said:


> How else do I let CO know of the current status of pending document, without pressing IP button? Should I email them ? Can I keep the application in "Information requested" stage beyond 28 days?


Only other way to inform is by email, but prefer the #1 option over email. The auto-reply you receive also asks you to communicate via immiAccount only.
Yes, you can take more time and thus keep the application in IR stage for more than 28 days, and seeing that you are waiting for the PCC to be delivered to you, they will mark your case to be revisited sometime later.


----------



## abhishekcool702

phoenix134 said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I m not using the app currently, so it would be great if you could write it down. Sorry for the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EA MSA : 26 Jun 2017
> Age: 30
> Work Exp: 5
> Education: 15
> PTE-A: L 90, R 80, S 90, W 89 : 20
> EOI updated : 70 points/NSW 75 points : 15 Aug 2017
> Invitation received: 06 Sep 2017 (189)
> Visa Lodged: 18 Sep 2017 (189)
> DIRECT GRANT: 23 Oct 2017
> IED: 01 Sep 2018
Click to expand...

Thanks and congrats once again mate.


----------



## kinnu369

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congrats!!! All the best


----------



## 22ji

Dear Friends

I know and have read from the previous threads that DIPB does not generally entertain Email request for Visa Status/ general status etc. My query is..Does anybody in the forum have tried to reach them personally in their Adelaide/ Brisbane office for status update...

Or What’s do you suggest reaching them personally will be of any use..


----------



## prateekjain1988

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I know and have read from the previous threads that DIPB does not generally entertain Email request for Visa Status/ general status etc. My query is..Does anybody in the forum have tried to reach them personally in their Adelaide/ Brisbane office for status update...
> 
> Or What’s do you suggest reaching them personally will be of any use..


Your application is around 4-5 months as seen from your signature. DIBP official timelines are 7-8 months for 75% cases. Even if you call them, you will get a polite response that your application is under consideration. 
IMHO, you should remain patient.


----------



## visakh

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


You overtook lot of guys !!! 
Congrats bro !!! have a wonderful journey ahead.


----------



## prashant_wase

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congratulations, Phoenix134, can you share Ur timeline please... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

osamapervez said:


> Hello
> Can anyone tell me from where i can get PCC in pakistan (karachi)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
Hi there,

Bro, first visit your local police station and inquire about regional office(for your zone South, East etc.) will be issuing authority? Then you go to that office and they will give you a couple of forms and one more form(in Urdu). You have to submit that along-with all documents required(will be mentioned on form)


----------



## osamapervez

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, first visit your local police station and inquire about regional office(for your zone South, East etc.) will be issuing authority? Then you go to that office and they will give you a couple of forms and one more form(in Urdu). You have to submit that along-with all documents required(will be mentioned on form)




Thanks for helping me out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> Congratulations, Phoenix134, can you share Ur timeline please...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Got that bro.. Awesome.. All the best for Ur future.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix134

prashant_wase said:


> Congratulations, Phoenix134, can you share Ur timeline please...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA : 26 Jun 2017
Age: 30
Work Exp: 5
Education: 15
PTE-A: L 90, R 80, S 90, W 89 : 20
EOI updated : 70 points/NSW 75 points : 15 Aug 2017
Invitation received: 06 Sep 2017 (189)
Visa Lodged: 18 Sep 2017 (189)
DIRECT GRANT: 23 Oct 2017
IED: 01 Sep 2018


----------



## prashant_wase

phoenix134 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EA MSA : 26 Jun 2017
> Age: 30
> Work Exp: 5
> Education: 15
> PTE-A: L 90, R 80, S 90, W 89 : 20
> EOI updated : 70 points/NSW 75 points : 15 Aug 2017
> Invitation received: 06 Sep 2017 (189)
> Visa Lodged: 18 Sep 2017 (189)
> DIRECT GRANT: 23 Oct 2017
> IED: 01 Sep 2018


Thanks bro.. All the best for Ur future.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

Today, so far 3 grants - 189
2 direct grants lodged on 16/09 & 18/09
1 Grant after CO contact.


----------



## prashant_wase

visakh said:


> Today, so far 3 grants - 189
> 2 direct grants lodged on 16/09 & 18/09
> 1 Grant after CO contact.


What's the lodgement date and code of that co contact guy who received grant today? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

prashant_wase said:


> What's the lodgement date and code of that co contact guy who received grant today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


233111- Vietnam - Chemical Engineer -Lodged 11/06/2017 --Co contact 07/08--
IP pressed 1/09


----------



## prashant_wase

visakh said:


> 233111- Vietnam - Chemical Engineer -Lodged 11/06/2017 --Co contact 07/08--
> IP pressed 1/09


Thanks bro

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

Hi all, Today, we have again been to the other branch of passport office to ask to provide another PC for my husband as asked by CO. CO asked us to provide PC which will have both names 'X' aka 'Y'. But the officer in the both passport office told us that they can't provide another PC for our case. Than we asked them that can we change name in the new passport as 'X' aka 'Y'. So that we can get another PC for the names that CO asked for but they replied that as per the new rulea they have stopped to use aka in the name field of passport. So no other option is available for us other than providing an affidavit for the CO's request. Now, we have submitted tgat affidavit on 21st September and we have reached the 28 days waiting timeline after providind the response to their request. Still we haven't hear anything form their side. So does that mean that they accepted the affidavit? Or are there any chances of asking more things on this matter from their side?


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts, 
I am a foreigner who did my undergrad from India. I applied for Indian pcc from India embassy in my home country. It's been two weeks now and the embassy guys are saying that they have written to my college and waiting for response. They says it don't need to be checked at the local police station and as soon as they hear from my uni, they will issue the pcc. Is that the case? Any similar cases? I was informed the embassy don't have any tentative timeline for such service. Please help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

krutika731 said:


> Hi all, Today, we have again been to the other branch of passport office to ask to provide another PC for my husband as asked by CO. CO asked us to provide PC which will have both names 'X' aka 'Y'. But the officer in the both passport office told us that they can't provide another PC for our case. Than we asked them that can we change name in the new passport as 'X' aka 'Y'. So that we can get another PC for the names that CO asked for but they replied that as per the new rulea they have stopped to use aka in the name field of passport. So no other option is available for us other than providing an affidavit for the CO's request. Now, we have submitted tgat affidavit on 21st September and we have reached the 28 days waiting timeline after providind the response to their request. Still we haven't hear anything form their side. So does that mean that they accepted the affidavit? Or are there any chances of asking more things on this matter from their side?


Get a letter from the RPO stating:
1. They issue PCC only based on the current passport and the name in the PCC appears exactly as it is in the current passport.
2. They have stopped the practice of 'aka' in the name field and it is therefore impossible now to get a PCC for the applicant as 'X aka Y', but they do certify that applicant X bearing passport number ABC formerly held a passport (number PQR) where his name appeared as 'X aka Y'

Submit this letter for case officers review.



krutika731 said:


> ...does that mean that they accepted the affidavit? Or are there any chances of asking more things on this matter from their side?


The 28 days are only for you to provide the requested information and does not necessarily mean that they will definitely re-visit your case immediately after 28 days. Such cases get reviewed much later than 28 days and you can expect further communication from them on this topic (or if they are satisfied, it could be a grant communication as well). So while you are waiting, try to get a letter from the APO/ RPO and upload that too.


----------



## visakh

krutika731 said:


> Hi all, Today, we have again been to the other branch of passport office to ask to provide another PC for my husband as asked by CO. CO asked us to provide PC which will have both names 'X' aka 'Y'. But the officer in the both passport office told us that they can't provide another PC for our case. Than we asked them that can we change name in the new passport as 'X' aka 'Y'. So that we can get another PC for the names that CO asked for but they replied that as per the new rulea they have stopped to use aka in the name field of passport. So no other option is available for us other than providing an affidavit for the CO's request. Now, we have submitted tgat affidavit on 21st September and we have reached the 28 days waiting timeline after providind the response to their request. Still we haven't hear anything form their side. So does that mean that they accepted the affidavit? Or are there any chances of asking more things on this matter from their side?


Usually we wont get any notification from CO once after the requested informations provided. After 28 days they will assess your case again, the next outcome purely depends on CO,if he satisfies with all docs he may give a grant, or else he will ask for other supporting documents.

As per the present scenario, there will be delay in getting a grant once after a CO contact. 

In my case also i have submitted a name affidavit for different names at the time of lodgement itself. I think, if there are two names, name affidavit is more than enough.

all d best for the grant !!!


----------



## subbu1981

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congratulations !! 

All the best for the future :clap2:


----------



## sorabzone

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> I am a foreigner who did my undergrad from India. I applied for Indian pcc from India embassy in my home country. It's been two weeks now and the embassy guys are saying that they have written to my college and waiting for response. They says it don't need to be checked at the local police station and as soon as they hear from my uni, they will issue the pcc. Is that the case? Any similar cases? I was informed the embassy don't have any tentative timeline for such service. Please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife applied in Indian Embassy in Taiwan and got PCC in 5 working days. As far as I know embassy contacts the passport office/police in India and issue PCC.
University is not authorized or maintain any criminal or arrest records of anyone. 

There is something fishy, please check with them again or contact your university.


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hi guys,
One of my friends told me about the Subclass 476 visa, which is for recent graduates as per the website, allows you to work or study for 18 months in Australia. Conditions are not very stringent. It is as follows,

Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)

Features

This visa allows:

recent engineering graduates of recognised institutions to gain up to 18 months of skilled work experience.

Eligibility

You must:

be under 31 years of age

have completed an engineering degree at a recognised institution in the past two years

not have been the primary visa holder of a subclass 476 or 485 visa.

Length of stay

​18 months

Cost

From AUD*365*

Would you recommend this instead of PR?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma.inoo15

Hi Guys,

We received direct GRANT today.

Occupation: SYSTEM ANALYST 
INVITE: 6 Sep
Lodge: 16 Sep
Medical: 4OCT
GRANTED: 23 OCT
IED: 19 Sep 2018

Thanks to all of u...and your day will come soon.


----------



## visakh

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received direct GRANT today.
> 
> Occupation: SYSTEM ANALYST
> INVITE: 6 Sep
> Lodge: 16 Sep
> Medical: 4OCT
> GRANTED: 23 OCT
> IED: 19 Sep 2018
> 
> Thanks to all of u...and your day will come soon.


Congrats bro!!!

Are you not in Immitracker?


----------



## visakh

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received direct GRANT today.
> 
> Occupation: SYSTEM ANALYST
> INVITE: 6 Sep
> Lodge: 16 Sep
> Medical: 4OCT
> GRANTED: 23 OCT
> IED: 19 Sep 2018
> 
> Thanks to all of u...and your day will come soon.


Bro, You have received your grant mail at what time?


----------



## manpreet123

*Queries while filling up the form for visa lodge*

Hello Friends

I am filling up the form for lodging details. Appreciate if you can please help on the below queries. Thanks in advance.

1) My total experience is 14.2 years out of which 6 years were deducted and therefore relevant experience was considered for 8.2 years. For the employment details, do we provide information and the documents for the last 8.2 years only, 10 years or all the 14 years? 

2) Continuing on Q1, do we split the employment into two, while showing the relevant and non relevant experience of that company? (similar to how ACS shows and how we fill it up on EOI)

3) Under 'Previous Countries of Residence', do we fill up the details even if the stay in any country was less than one year? I have got my PCC done for India but can I expect CO asking me to do another PCC for any country where I have stayed for ~10 months?

4) I am aware I will need to upload the documents after paying the visa fees. Does that page has specific section for different types of documents? e.g. IDs, Employment documents etc

5) I read that it is better to create an index for the documents so that CO can refer those easily. Is there any specific template that any one can share please? (I have not yet reached the stage of uploading the documents, that could be the reason of lack of awareness here if thats a foolish question).

6) We got the medicals done from my spouse, daughter and myself on 21-Oct. For my daughter, the applications says all clear but for my spouse and myself, it says that assessment is still in progress? Can this be normal? Actually we provided all the previous medical information e.g. my spouse had TB 8 years back (not the lungs TB and it was cured at that time). Could it be the reason for these delays? Lung X-ray which was done couple of weeks back was all clear.

Thanks again in advance for your responses. This is just an amazing forum with numerous people eager to help each other.


----------



## ajjucpy

visakh said:


> Bro, You have received your grant mail at what time?


Seriously , I am also interested to know the answer


----------



## voodoo

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> Thanks a ton to this thread for all the info i got.
> All the Best to you all.
> CHEERSS


Congrats !

Your timeline is quite similar to mine and it is good to see someone getting a direct grant!
70 Points EOI, Invite 6 Sep, Visa Lodge 18 Sep


----------



## sharma.inoo15

I received at 11.30 am IST


----------



## ajjucpy

sharma.inoo15 said:


> I received at 11.30 am IST


Will keep on checking my mails at that time  Congrats once again :clap2:


----------



## shekharsince1986

sharma.inoo15 said:


> I received at 11.30 am IST


Congratulations bud!!! I think staying out of country plays an important role too as I heard somewhere that staying in European countries or USA gets you an earlier grant while staying in Arab countries creates a doubt. Not sure how much of that is true. By that logic, you stayed in Paris for 5 years, thats assuring enough. 

Good luck, see you down under some day!!
Have fun, today is your day!!

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations bud!!! I think staying out of country plays an important role too as I heard somewhere that staying in European countries or USA gets you an earlier grant while staying in Arab countries creates a doubt. Not sure how much of that is true. By that logic, you stayed in Paris for 5 years, thats assuring enough.
> 
> Good luck, see you down under some day!!
> Have fun, today is your day!!
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I'd assume onshore applicants (in Aus) at the time of lodging would have an advantage over offshore ones. Outside of that, I am not sure being in any other country makes a difference. You anyway have to get PCC from every other country you have stayed in. I think its the quality of documents submitted plus DIBP processing priorities for the visa type and occupation code that determine how quickly a decision is taken.


----------



## phoenix134

voodoo said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Your timeline is quite similar to mine and it is good to see someone getting a direct grant!
> 70 Points EOI, Invite 6 Sep, Visa Lodge 18 Sep


Thank you.

Hope you get a Direct Grant very soon


----------



## krutika731

KeeDa said:


> Get a letter from the RPO stating:
> 1. They issue PCC only based on the current passport and the name in the PCC appears exactly as it is in the current passport.
> 2. They have stopped the practice of 'aka' in the name field and it is therefore impossible now to get a PCC for the applicant as 'X aka Y', but they do certify that applicant X bearing passport number ABC formerly held a passport (number PQR) where his name appeared as 'X aka Y'
> 
> Submit this letter for case officers review.


We asked the authorities at the passport office to provide letter but they told us that the current passport include both the names. As at the time of renewing the passport they mantioned the 'aka Y' name on the last page as the person was previously known as 'Y' name. So they said they have enough proof cz the old passport has both name and the new one has the reference of that names. So we are planning to provide links of rules and a screenshot of that rules in the mail.


----------



## harsm123

I have entered spouse name in Non immigrating members of family in the immiaccount 17 steps by mistake.
Now i can see her name appearing twice in the docs upload category in my immiaccount.
Kindly suggest how to rectify this..


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

visakh said:


> Usually we wont get any notification from CO once after the requested informations provided. After 28 days they will assess your case again, the next outcome purely depends on CO,if he satisfies with all docs he may give a grant, or else he will ask for other supporting documents.
> 
> As per the present scenario, there will be delay in getting a grant once after a CO contact.
> 
> In my case also i have submitted a name affidavit for different names at the time of lodgement itself. I think, if there are two names, name affidavit is more than enough.
> 
> all d best for the grant !!!


Hi Visakh,

Thanks for your input. Can you please tell me under which EvidenceType/Category you uploaded the Name Affidavit?


----------



## jithooos

manpreet123 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I am filling up the form for lodging details. Appreciate if you can please help on the below queries. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 1) My total experience is 14.2 years out of which 6 years were deducted and therefore relevant experience was considered for 8.2 years. For the employment details, do we provide information and the documents for the last 8.2 years only, 10 years or all the 14 years?
> 
> 2) Continuing on Q1, do we split the employment into two, while showing the relevant and non relevant experience of that company? (similar to how ACS shows and how we fill it up on EOI)
> 
> 3) Under 'Previous Countries of Residence', do we fill up the details even if the stay in any country was less than one year? I have got my PCC done for India but can I expect CO asking me to do another PCC for any country where I have stayed for ~10 months?
> 
> 4) I am aware I will need to upload the documents after paying the visa fees. Does that page has specific section for different types of documents? e.g. IDs, Employment documents etc
> 
> 5) I read that it is better to create an index for the documents so that CO can refer those easily. Is there any specific template that any one can share please? (I have not yet reached the stage of uploading the documents, that could be the reason of lack of awareness here if thats a foolish question).
> 
> 6) We got the medicals done from my spouse, daughter and myself on 21-Oct. For my daughter, the applications says all clear but for my spouse and myself, it says that assessment is still in progress? Can this be normal? Actually we provided all the previous medical information e.g. my spouse had TB 8 years back (not the lungs TB and it was cured at that time). Could it be the reason for these delays? Lung X-ray which was done couple of weeks back was all clear.
> 
> Thanks again in advance for your responses. This is just an amazing forum with numerous people eager to help each other.


Hello 

Here are the answers for your queries. 

1. Usually CO is concerned about the evidences for which you have claimed points. However, recently a candidate reported Co contact where he asked for evidence of employment for an unclaimed employment. I suggest you upload all the docs for 14 years if you have it handy. For claimed years please do upload bank statements showing salary credit each month, PF docs, pay slips, salary certificate, experience letters. 

2. Yes, you can split and show the years where you are claiming points. 

3. I am not sure. However, every international travel movements are to mentioned in form 80 later. Let someone who has done this before help you with this. Normally PCC is required for countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months. 

4. Yes, separate sections are given for uploading documents for each applicant.

5. Its advised to add a table of contents to make your CO's job easier. Few of our members have done that and got direct grant. Unfortunately I do not have a template. 

6. Medicals for children are finalised sooner than for adults. It takes 5-7 days for the medical centre to upload adults report. So you still have to wait. If they find anything in your X-ray it will be referred to BUPA medicals, Australia for further clarification. Nothing alarming in your case. It should be through in a couple of days. Stay cool !! 

Upload form 80, 1221 for yourself and your spouse. Fill the forms carefully with utmost patience. This applies to all other documents. Your grant depends solely on the clarity of documents provided. 

Hope this helps
Cheers !!


----------



## au513

jithooos said:


> Hello
> 
> Here are the answers for your queries.
> 
> 1. Usually CO is concerned about the evidences for which you have claimed points. However, recently a candidate reported Co contact where he asked for evidence of employment for an unclaimed employment. I suggest you upload all the docs for 14 years if you have it handy. For claimed years please do upload bank statements showing salary credit each month, PF docs, pay slips, salary certificate, experience letters.
> 
> 2. Yes, you can split and show the years where you are claiming points.
> 
> 3. I am not sure. However, every international travel movements are to mentioned in form 80 later. Let someone who has done this before help you with this. Normally PCC is required for countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months.
> 
> 4. Yes, separate sections are given for uploading documents for each applicant.
> 
> 5. Its advised to add a table of contents to make your CO's job easier. Few of our members have done that and got direct grant. Unfortunately I do not have a template.
> 
> 6. Medicals for children are finalised sooner than for adults. It takes 5-7 days for the medical centre to upload adults report. So you still have to wait. If they find anything in your X-ray it will be referred to BUPA medicals, Australia for further clarification. Nothing alarming in your case. It should be through in a couple of days. Stay cool !!
> 
> Upload form 80, 1221 for yourself and your spouse. Fill the forms carefully with utmost patience. This applies to all other documents. Your grant depends solely on the clarity of documents provided.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers !!


Hi,

Under which evidence type/category is the table of index uploaded?
Also, 'Name Affidavit' for name variations should be uploaded in which evidene type/category?

Thanks


----------



## aamer.gr81

Hi Friends

Extremely happy to inform you all that by the grace of Almighty me and my family have been granted the PR. Received the email today morning, updating now as I was occupied by other things today.
Appreciate the inputs from everyone for clearing my doubts.....especially Sultan bhai, New Bienz, Zaback & not to forget JP Mosa..........
Thanks All

wish everyone a speedy grant.....

Details in signature .....


----------



## AmazingTiger

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Extremely happy to inform you all that by the grace of Almighty me and my family have been granted the PR. Received the email today morning, updating now as I was occupied by other things today.
> Appreciate the inputs from everyone for clearing my doubts.....especially Sultan bhai, New Bienz, Zaback & not to forget JP Mosa..........
> Thanks All
> 
> wish everyone a speedy grant.....
> 
> Details in signature .....


Congrats mate. If possible, please share your timelines in the message body. Singnatures are not shown while checking thru apps on devices.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

AmazingTiger said:


> Congrats mate. If possible, please share your timelines in the message body. Singnatures are not shown while checking thru apps on devices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Buddy, just click on his name and you will be able to view the signatures. Cheers !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Under which evidence type/category is the table of index uploaded?
> 
> Also, 'Name Affidavit' for name variations should be uploaded in which evidene type/category?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




There is no specific section to upload index. Just name it “ table of contents “ and upload it. CO will check every single doc uploaded by you. 

I uploaded affidavit under “ evidence name change” section. As mentioned earlier, every doc will be reviewed carefully. 

Cheers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Extremely happy to inform you all that by the grace of Almighty me and my family have been granted the PR. Received the email today morning, updating now as I was occupied by other things today.
> Appreciate the inputs from everyone for clearing my doubts.....especially Sultan bhai, New Bienz, Zaback & not to forget JP Mosa..........
> Thanks All
> 
> wish everyone a speedy grant.....
> 
> Details in signature .....




Congrats and god bless ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aamer.gr81

AmazingTiger said:


> Congrats mate. If possible, please share your timelines in the message body. Singnatures are not shown while checking thru apps on devices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Production/Plant Engineer 233513
IELTS 20 Aug 16 (10 Points)
EA Assessment: 23.Dec.16
EOI-189: 27.Dec.16 (60 Points)
PTE - A Jul-17 - L/R/S/W - 90/81/86/87 
EOI updated 13 July 70 points
Invite: 26 July 2017
Meds done: 31-Aug-2017
Visa Lodged: 12-Sep-2017
Documents Uploaded: 18-Sep-2017
Direct Grant: 23-Oct-2017


----------



## aminn_524

jithooos said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 1. Usually CO is concerned about the evidences for which you have claimed points. However, recently a candidate reported Co contact where he asked for evidence of employment for an unclaimed employment. I suggest you upload all the docs for 14 years if you have it handy. For claimed years please do upload bank statements showing salary credit each month, PF docs, pay slips, salary certificate, experience letters.


Really? asking evidence for unclaimed experience? I have 6 years and 7 months experiences, but ACS deducted 4 years of my total experiences so I did not claim any point as to work experience (0) and I have submitted anything as evidence of work experience. Actually, I do not have any evidence such as pay slips, salary certificate, but I do have the joining the reference letter , so should I upload it? I lodged my visa on 30th September.


----------



## jithooos

aminn_524 said:


> Really? asking evidence for unclaimed experience? I have 6 years and 7 months experiences, but ACS deducted 4 years of my total experiences so I did not claim any point as to work experience (0) and I have submitted anything as evidence of work experience. Actually, I do not have any evidence such as pay slips, salary certificate, but I do have the joining the reference letter , so should I upload it? I lodged my visa on 30th September.




The case I mentioned was an isolated one. Most of the CO’s do not ask for such evidences. I don’t think you have to upload it since 23 days have passed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

Hello everyone 
I went to police station for PCC they are asking for immigration letter. I am confused which letter to show them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

osamapervez said:


> Hello everyone
> I went to police station for PCC they are asking for immigration letter. I am confused which letter to show them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show your Eoi pdf and say this is it..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

harsm123 said:


> Show your Eoi pdf and say this is it..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Would that work in Pakistan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

osamapervez said:


> Would that work in Pakistan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should.. Take a coloured print.. They just check for genuine ness.. namesake

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

harsm123 said:


> It should.. Take a coloured print.. They just check for genuine ness.. namesake
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Oh okay thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

manpreet123 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I am filling up the form for lodging details. Appreciate if you can please help on the below queries. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 1) My total experience is 14.2 years out of which 6 years were deducted and therefore relevant experience was considered for 8.2 years. For the employment details, do we provide information and the documents for the last 8.2 years only, 10 years or all the 14 years?
> 
> 2) Continuing on Q1, do we split the employment into two, while showing the relevant and non relevant experience of that company? (similar to how ACS shows and how we fill it up on EOI)
> 
> 3) Under 'Previous Countries of Residence', do we fill up the details even if the stay in any country was less than one year? I have got my PCC done for India but can I expect CO asking me to do another PCC for any country where I have stayed for ~10 months?
> 
> 4) I am aware I will need to upload the documents after paying the visa fees. Does that page has specific section for different types of documents? e.g. IDs, Employment documents etc
> 
> 5) I read that it is better to create an index for the documents so that CO can refer those easily. Is there any specific template that any one can share please? (I have not yet reached the stage of uploading the documents, that could be the reason of lack of awareness here if thats a foolish question).
> 
> 6) We got the medicals done from my spouse, daughter and myself on 21-Oct. For my daughter, the applications says all clear but for my spouse and myself, it says that assessment is still in progress? Can this be normal? Actually we provided all the previous medical information e.g. my spouse had TB 8 years back (not the lungs TB and it was cured at that time). Could it be the reason for these delays? Lung X-ray which was done couple of weeks back was all clear.
> 
> Thanks again in advance for your responses. This is just an amazing forum with numerous people eager to help each other.


#3: Have to mention even if it was for a day. The reason to mention here in this form has nothing to do with PCC but is security related.

The rest have been answered by jithooos


----------



## KeeDa

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Under which evidence type/category is the table of index uploaded?
> Also, 'Name Affidavit' for name variations should be uploaded in which evidene type/category?
> 
> Thanks


The index being talked about is actually what we know as "Table of Contents" which should be the first page of every major (and large) document you upload. See an example here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7064258-post4.html* (page numbers have been deliberately removed from this example, but I hope you got the point).


----------



## KeeDa

aminn_524 said:


> Really? asking evidence for unclaimed experience? I have 6 years and 7 months experiences, but ACS deducted 4 years of my total experiences so I did not claim any point as to work experience (0) and I have submitted anything as evidence of work experience. Actually, I do not have any evidence such as pay slips, salary certificate, but I do have the joining the reference letter , so should I upload it? I lodged my visa on 30th September.





jithooos said:


> The case I mentioned was an isolated one. Most of the CO’s do not ask for such evidences. I don’t think you have to upload it since 23 days have passed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was most probably a case where processing officer sent the request in error because the applicant not only received documents request for employment which did not count towards points, but also a medicals request while he had already done his medicals before visa lodge. I don't think he has logged back into this forum to update us about what happened next because I don't see his reply here yet: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1348794-so-i-just-co-contact-today-2.html*


----------



## JP Mosa

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Extremely happy to inform you all that by the grace of Almighty me and my family have been granted the PR. Received the email today morning, updating now as I was occupied by other things today.
> Appreciate the inputs from everyone for clearing my doubts.....especially Sultan bhai, New Bienz, Zaback & not to forget JP Mosa..........
> Thanks All
> 
> wish everyone a speedy grant.....
> 
> Details in signature .....




Congrats 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawatvineet

HI Experts ( sorry for long message) 

Have below queries regarding submitting docs.need advice on anything missing. Aiming for direct grant. 

1. For declared 8 month old kid I am submitting following docs. Aadhaar, Birth cert(with name), passport,photo,medical done. (Is anything else needs to submit? )
2. For self have 10 yrs ( in 2 companies) of exp ( ACS deducted 4 yrs) submitted following docs.
Aadhaar, DL, Passport, PAN, 
3.Education- Marksheets and Degree, School passing certificates.
4a)company 1 ( last) - all Form16, bank statement(all months), Appointment letter, Increment letter, Promotion letter, limited salary slip, Job reference letter on company letter head by ex manager, relieving letter, service confirmation letter,No PF statement as a/c closed and used that amount.( anything else needs to submit? )
4B)Company 2(current)All Form16& tax return, all salary slip, promotion and increment letter, bank statement for all month. PF statement, Office I Card, Job reference affidavit from colleague. ( anything I am missing? )
5)medical done,submitted - PCC, Photograph, Form 80 Form 1221. ( I do not have Birth certifIcate - is it mandatory ? 
6) mine and Wife Passport and Adhaar has spouse names printed. 
7 ) marriage certificate 
8) address( stayed India all along) - in last 10 yrs - stayed 9.5 yrs at one residence( all above proofs of this address), 6 months in current ( address( PCC done from here) - have just PSU bank passbook on this address and rent agreement ( Any issue visible in this ? ) 
9) for Wife not claiming points( submitted all proof as listed in my case) 
10) Docs ( Aadhaar, DL, Voter ID ) all have her parent address. ( Marriage. certificate and PSU bank as second applicant has my last 2 addresses on her name) any issue in this ? 
11) Lodged my application on 1st Oct , by when I expect CO aligned. 

Thanks a ton


----------



## sultan_azam

osamapervez said:


> Hello everyone
> I went to police station for PCC they are asking for immigration letter. I am confused which letter to show them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can show the invitation letter

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

sultan_azam said:


> You can show the invitation letter
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




The skillselect invite mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Extremely happy to inform you all that by the grace of Almighty me and my family have been granted the PR. Received the email today morning, updating now as I was occupied by other things today.
> Appreciate the inputs from everyone for clearing my doubts.....especially Sultan bhai, New Bienz, Zaback & not to forget JP Mosa..........
> Thanks All
> 
> wish everyone a speedy grant.....
> 
> Details in signature .....


Congratulations buddy, good luck for next steps

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We received direct GRANT today.
> 
> Occupation: SYSTEM ANALYST
> INVITE: 6 Sep
> Lodge: 16 Sep
> Medical: 4OCT
> GRANTED: 23 OCT
> IED: 19 Sep 2018
> 
> Thanks to all of u...and your day will come soon.


Congratulations mate....

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hi guys,
> One of my friends told me about the Subclass 476 visa, which is for recent graduates as per the website, allows you to work or study for 18 months in Australia. Conditions are not very stringent. It is as follows,
> 
> Skilled—Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476)
> 
> Features
> 
> This visa allows:
> 
> recent engineering graduates of recognised institutions to gain up to 18 months of skilled work experience.
> 
> Eligibility
> 
> You must:
> 
> be under 31 years of age
> 
> have completed an engineering degree at a recognised institution in the past two years
> 
> not have been the primary visa holder of a subclass 476 or 485 visa.
> 
> Length of stay
> 
> ​18 months
> 
> Cost
> 
> From AUD*365*
> 
> Would you recommend this instead of PR?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Doing a comparative analysis, keeping citizenship as target will help you make decision

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> I am a foreigner who did my undergrad from India. I applied for Indian pcc from India embassy in my home country. It's been two weeks now and the embassy guys are saying that they have written to my college and waiting for response. They says it don't need to be checked at the local police station and as soon as they hear from my uni, they will issue the pcc. Is that the case? Any similar cases? I was informed the embassy don't have any tentative timeline for such service. Please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is strange that clearance depends upon university's reply, it should have been based upon police records rather

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

phoenix134 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EA MSA : 26 Jun 2017
> Age: 30
> Work Exp: 5
> Education: 15
> PTE-A: L 90, R 80, S 90, W 89 : 20
> EOI updated : 70 points/NSW 75 points : 15 Aug 2017
> Invitation received: 06 Sep 2017 (189)
> Visa Lodged: 18 Sep 2017 (189)
> DIRECT GRANT: 23 Oct 2017
> IED: 01 Sep 2018


Congratulations for the visa grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

sultan_azam said:


> You can show the invitation letter
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




You mean the skillselect email ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

osamapervez said:


> The skillselect invite mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, i have shown that letter where i went to take pcc

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

sultan_azam said:


> Yes, i have shown that letter where i went to take pcc
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Oh okay thanks a bunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi experts,

I'm trying to fill Forms 80, 1221,1399 .. Now I'm getting challenges modifying these forms (looks like they are secured) .. 

Not sure how to sign the last page of the Forms then insert it back in the digitally filled pdf !! .. Not accepting any combines ?

Also form 1221, I can't write my name in Arabic, Not accepted !!

Any hacks !?
Can I Just print them, Scan or add the missing fields by pen, then scan again ?


----------



## rocktopus

They were interviewing one of the managers from DIBP on the local news this morning, and she explained that there is a backlog of approximately 118.000 citizenships applications that need processing.

So if they indeed start to prioritize citizenships over PR applications as it has been said here before, then PR applicants will be in for another long wait I'm afraid...


----------



## rocktopus

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Now lost all my hopes and it is very frustrating... I am even ready to hear the negative results but cant wait any more... Called them , emailed them multiple time buy always a generic reply. Now sure what they doing with my case. Feel like quitting everything... Waiting since 16 feb


If anything you're probably delaying your application by trying to contact them.

I know the wait can be frustrating, but there's nothing to be done to fast track your application. Some people have been waiting for longer than you, if this makes it easier...

Good luck bro. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## braich.abhijeet

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Now lost all my hopes and it is very frustrating... I am even ready to hear the negative results but cant wait any more... Called them , emailed them multiple time buy always a generic reply. Now sure what they doing with my case. Feel like quitting everything... Waiting since 16 feb


Never ever ever loose hope and keep working towards your goals. Keep yourself focussed, keep your chin high and maintain positive intent. I have given PTE four times, and because of my limitations in speaking i keeo loosing marks. But do i give up? Do I sit back and quit? Hell no !! 

It will be alright buddy. Smile and stay positive.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## sonamt

sultan_azam said:


> It is strange that clearance depends upon university's reply, it should have been based upon police records rather
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




That's what I am wondering. Worried what sort of pcc they will issue me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Now lost all my hopes and it is very frustrating... I am even ready to hear the negative results but cant wait any more... Called them , emailed them multiple time buy always a generic reply. Now sure what they doing with my case. Feel like quitting everything... Waiting since 16 feb




I know the feelin bro. I ve been waitin since 9 Feb myself. It does become frustrating. But, my suggestion is that u forget bout it and move on with ur life. Once u get the PR, then think of the big move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha

Hi

Can anyone help me to clarify this, whether DIBP ask for the salary slips and tax returns, if we are not claiming points for experience?

Thanks


----------



## Scom5

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me to clarify this, whether DIBP ask for the salary slips and tax returns, if we are not claiming points for experience?
> 
> Thanks


You wont be required to provide these as long as you do not claim any points for work as you said. However, if your occupation required a minimum experience level to be deem qualified, ie 2 years. Tuen you may need to supply those same slips you sent to the assessing authority so that DBIP can also verify that the claim is accurate. However it is unlikely they will request it as they normally trust what the authority provides.


----------



## Heprex

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me to clarify this, whether DIBP ask for the salary slips and tax returns, if we are not claiming points for experience?
> 
> Thanks


Better if you can provide even if you do not claim points for that experience. I know someone who missed direct grant because he was asked for evidence to those employment that he did not claim points.


----------



## jithooos

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I'm trying to fill Forms 80, 1221,1399 .. Now I'm getting challenges modifying these forms (looks like they are secured) ..
> 
> Not sure how to sign the last page of the Forms then insert it back in the digitally filled pdf !! .. Not accepting any combines ?
> 
> Also form 1221, I can't write my name in Arabic, Not accepted !!
> 
> Any hacks !?
> Can I Just print them, Scan or add the missing fields by pen, then scan again ?




Download the forms. Use foxit pdf reader to edit those files. It’s available for free in google. You can save the files for editing later on. Take print out of last page, sign it and merge it with the original typed file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I'm trying to fill Forms 80, 1221,1399 .. Now I'm getting challenges modifying these forms (looks like they are secured) ..
> 
> Not sure how to sign the last page of the Forms then insert it back in the digitally filled pdf !! .. Not accepting any combines ?
> 
> Also form 1221, I can't write my name in Arabic, Not accepted !!
> 
> Any hacks !?
> Can I Just print them, Scan or add the missing fields by pen, then scan again ?


Hi,

Copying from one of my posts. I hope it helps you.



MohAdnan said:


> *Option A*
> 
> Just a polite question, why don't you use Adobe Acrobat Reader to attach digital signature? You won't have to print any page, scan and then upload. Use that feature please.
> 
> If you are hesitant doing this, let me tell you that this is totally allowed in any forms of DIBP. You are okay to do that and in my opinion more secure as well.
> 
> If you are going to use this feature just make sure you make a new copy of the form as a backup because after attaching your signature to the form the form will no longer be editable (because of security) and will lock your information in read only format.
> 
> If you are going to use this option make sure you have *Adobe Acrobat Reader DC * (it's free too) not just *Adobe Reader* because this option is not available in Adobe Reader.
> 
> *Option B*
> 
> Despite all the information I have provided above, if you still don't want to use digital signature then use the following method.
> 
> 1. Fill in the required form (by typing)
> 2. Rename that form with Typed keyword or similar i.e. *Form 80 - Typed.pdf* and save it.
> 2. Print just the signature page
> 3. Sign it and scan it
> 4. Create another PDF file with only that scanned image of signed page and rename it i.e. *Form 80 - Signed.pdf*
> 
> You can use any naming convention like Form 80 Part A, Form 80 Part B etc. Upload both of these files under same appropriate heading for example Form 80 in immiaccount.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help.


Link


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> I know the feelin bro. I ve been waitin since 9 Feb myself. It does become frustrating. But, my suggestion is that u forget bout it and move on with ur life. Once u get the PR, then think of the big move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, grant will come sooner or later, it is better to prepare for the next step

Plan for skill development, job search, finance management during period of joblessness, which city to land, which suburb to live, how to smoothly transition studies of kids(if any)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help me to clarify this, whether DIBP ask for the salary slips and tax returns, if we are not claiming points for experience?
> 
> Thanks


Ideally they shouldn't ask but recently onr guy was asked documents for experience for which he hasnt claimed experience points, it may be by mistake

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> That's what I am wondering. Worried what sort of pcc they will issue me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be better to poke them regularly 

If possible get their reply in written, that could help if they are unable to fetch your pcc

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rocktopus said:


> They were interviewing one of the managers from DIBP on the local news this morning, and she explained that there is a backlog of approximately 118.000 citizenships applications that need processing.
> 
> So if they indeed start to prioritize citizenships over PR applications as it has been said here before, then PR applicants will be in for another long wait I'm afraid...


That will be an agony for ppl waiting since 2016

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

sultan_azam said:


> It will be better to poke them regularly
> 
> If possible get their reply in written, that could help if they are unable to fetch your pcc
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks for the reply and suggestion. I will do that but will have to take the risk of not getting delayed because of the continuous probe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> Thanks for the reply and suggestion. I will do that but will have to take the risk of not getting delayed because of the continuous probe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

Rawatvineet said:


> HI Experts ( sorry for long message)
> 
> Have below queries regarding submitting docs.need advice on anything missing. Aiming for direct grant.
> 
> 1. For declared 8 month old kid I am submitting following docs. Aadhaar, Birth cert(with name), passport,photo,medical done. (Is anything else needs to submit? )
> 2. For self have 10 yrs ( in 2 companies) of exp ( ACS deducted 4 yrs) submitted following docs.
> Aadhaar, DL, Passport, PAN,
> 3.Education- Marksheets and Degree, School passing certificates.
> 4a)company 1 ( last) - all Form16, bank statement(all months), Appointment letter, Increment letter, Promotion letter, limited salary slip, Job reference letter on company letter head by ex manager, relieving letter, service confirmation letter,No PF statement as a/c closed and used that amount.( anything else needs to submit? )
> 4B)Company 2(current)All Form16& tax return, all salary slip, promotion and increment letter, bank statement for all month. PF statement, Office I Card, Job reference affidavit from colleague. ( anything I am missing? )
> 5)medical done,submitted - PCC, Photograph, Form 80 Form 1221. ( I do not have Birth certifIcate - is it mandatory ?
> 6) mine and Wife Passport and Adhaar has spouse names printed.
> 7 ) marriage certificate
> 8) address( stayed India all along) - in last 10 yrs - stayed 9.5 yrs at one residence( all above proofs of this address), 6 months in current ( address( PCC done from here) - have just PSU bank passbook on this address and rent agreement ( Any issue visible in this ? )
> 9) for Wife not claiming points( submitted all proof as listed in my case)
> 10) Docs ( Aadhaar, DL, Voter ID ) all have her parent address. ( Marriage. certificate and PSU bank as second applicant has my last 2 addresses on her name) any issue in this ?
> 11) Lodged my application on 1st Oct , by when I expect CO aligned.
> 
> Thanks a ton


is your manager authorized to issue the reference letter on company letterhead ?

or

i think its also signed by the HR too ?


----------



## sharma_1987

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Now lost all my hopes and it is very frustrating... I am even ready to hear the negative results but cant wait any more... Called them , emailed them multiple time buy always a generic reply. Now sure what they doing with my case. Feel like quitting everything... Waiting since 16 feb


You are not the only one. My lodgement date is 8th February with just 1 CO contact in February.


----------



## Nmonga32

sharma_1987 said:


> You are not the only one. My lodgement date is 8th February with just 1 CO contact in February.




Sailing in the same boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

Nmonga32 said:


> Sailing in the same boat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Waiting since Feb.

Keep yourself busy. That's the only solution 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

biggy85 said:


> Me too. Waiting since Feb.
> 
> Keep yourself busy. That's the only solution
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk




Yaa! Just curious, whose processing ur case? Brisbane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

Nmonga32 said:


> Yaa! Just curious, whose processing ur case? Brisbane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adelaide

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawatvineet

HI Experts ( sorry for long message) 

Have below queries regarding submitting docs.need advice on anything missing. Aiming for direct grant. 

1. For declared 8 month old kid I am submitting following docs. Aadhaar, Birth cert(with name), passport,photo,medical done. (Is anything else needs to submit? )
2. For self have 10 yrs ( in 2 companies) of exp ( ACS deducted 4 yrs) submitted following docs.
Aadhaar, DL, Passport, PAN, 
3.Education- Marksheets and Degree, School passing certificates.
4a)company 1 ( last) - all Form16, bank statement(all months), Appointment letter, Increment letter, Promotion letter, limited salary slip, Job reference letter on company letter head by ex manager, relieving letter, service confirmation letter,No PF statement as a/c closed and used that amount.( anything else needs to submit? )
4B)Company 2(current)All Form16& tax return, all salary slip, promotion and increment letter, bank statement for all month. PF statement, Office I Card, Job reference affidavit from colleague. ( anything I am missing? )
5)medical done,submitted - PCC, Photograph, Form 80 Form 1221. ( I do not have Birth certifIcate - is it mandatory ? 
6) mine and Wife Passport and Adhaar has spouse names printed. 
7 ) marriage certificate 
8) address( stayed India all along) - in last 10 yrs - stayed 9.5 yrs at one residence( all above proofs of this address), 6 months in current ( address( PCC done from here) - have just PSU bank passbook on this address and rent agreement ( Any issue visible in this ? ) 
9) for Wife not claiming points( submitted all proof as listed in my case) 
10) Docs ( Aadhaar, DL, Voter ID ) all have her parent address. ( Marriage. certificate and PSU bank as second applicant has my last 2 addresses on her name) any issue in this ? 
11) Lodged my application on 1st Oct , by when I expect CO aligned. 

Thanks a ton
is your manager authorized to issue the reference letter on company letterhead ?

or

i think its also signed by the HR to?


I have attached other docs like experience letter, relieving letter, appointment letter, increment and promotion letters from HR but this reference letter is for my KRA list, which my manger can only share. I used the same for my ACS assessment.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

satish5b8 said:


> I am happy to share that me and my wife got the direct grant today. layball:
> 
> This forum has helped a lot for me. Thank you so much guyz....
> 
> Please find the timeline in my signature.


congrats man.... wish u good luck for future...


----------



## voodoo

phoenix134 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hope you get a Direct Grant very soon


Thanks mate!
Hope you don't mind asking, if there was any migrating family members or you were alone?
I am +3 and I'm wondering if it may have any effect.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

*Got my Grant*

Hi All,

I have received my grant just now. Thanks to everyone and Expat forum for being helpful all through the journey 

Below are my details (Hope they will be helpful to some one)


ANZSCO: Analyst Programmer(261311)
13-Oct-2016 - positive skills assessment
30-Aug-2017 - PTE 3rd attempt(L:89, R:79, S:90,W:84)
EOI(189): 04-09-2017:70;Edu - 15, Age -30, Eng -20, Exp- 5
Invite: 06-09-2017
Lodged: 16-09-2017
Docs upload: all by 28-09-2017


Work reference:

Payslips (3/ year ) even for the unrelated employment
Form 26AS for all the employment duration
Bank statement with salary highlighted
statutory decleration letter
ID card
HR letter stating I am employed with them
ACS Skill assessment
EPF Statement

Education:

Bachelors degree
Transcripts
SSC and Intermediate certificates

English:

PTE Score card

FORM 80 and FORM 1221

PCC.

Direct Grant: 24-10-2017


----------



## hsrajpal

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Now lost all my hopes and it is very frustrating... I am even ready to hear the negative results but cant wait any more... Called them , emailed them multiple time buy always a generic reply. Now sure what they doing with my case. Feel like quitting everything... Waiting since 16 feb




Me too Waiting since 16 Jan... Just make yourself busy in something and forget everything... Grant will be yours sooner or later if all documents are well to do.. cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant just now. Thanks to everyone and Expat forum for being helpful all through the journey
> 
> 
> Direct Grant: 24-10-2017


chaa gyee Guru.. Congratulations!!


----------



## Rampal

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Now lost all my hopes and it is very frustrating... I am even ready to hear the negative results but cant wait any more... Called them , emailed them multiple time buy always a generic reply. Now sure what they doing with my case. Feel like quitting everything... Waiting since 16 feb


I am waiting from November 2016 for the grant.


----------



## mast

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I'm trying to fill Forms 80, 1221,1399 .. Now I'm getting challenges modifying these forms (looks like they are secured) ..
> 
> Not sure how to sign the last page of the Forms then insert it back in the digitally filled pdf !! .. Not accepting any combines ?
> 
> Also form 1221, I can't write my name in Arabic, Not accepted !!
> 
> Any hacks !?
> Can I Just print them, Scan or add the missing fields by pen, then scan again ?


1. Fill the PDF Form
2. Print to PDF (Microsoft PDF Printer)
3. Open printed PDF, add your scanned signature, save
4. Print to PDF again
5. Upload the resulting PDF of step 4


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

prateekjain1988 said:


> chaa gyee Guru.. Congratulations!!


Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant just now. Thanks to everyone and Expat forum for being helpful all through the journey
> 
> Below are my details (Hope they will be helpful to some one)
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: Analyst Programmer(261311)
> 13-Oct-2016 - positive skills assessment
> 30-Aug-2017 - PTE 3rd attempt(L:89, R:79, S:90,W:84)
> EOI(189): 04-09-2017:70;Edu - 15, Age -30, Eng -20, Exp- 5
> Invite: 06-09-2017
> Lodged: 16-09-2017
> Docs upload: all by 28-09-2017
> 
> 
> Work reference:
> 
> Payslips (3/ year ) even for the unrelated employment
> Form 26AS for all the employment duration
> Bank statement with salary highlighted
> statutory decleration letter
> ID card
> HR letter stating I am employed with them
> ACS Skill assessment
> EPF Statement
> 
> Education:
> 
> Bachelors degree
> Transcripts
> SSC and Intermediate certificates
> 
> English:
> 
> PTE Score card
> 
> FORM 80 and FORM 1221
> 
> PCC.
> 
> Direct Grant: 24-10-2017


congratulations Guru


----------



## snorkeller32

Happy to announce that we (me,wife n kid) got our grant finally today. It has been an anxious journey but fortunately a happy ending one. Thank you and all the best everyone. 


ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
PTE:	6-May-17	(L87,R78,S86,W89)
ACS:	22-May-17	
Partner PTE: 13-May-17	(L77,R81,S82,W82)
Partner ACS: 31-May-17	
EOI:	1-Jun-17	
Invite: 26-Jul-17	
India PCC: 3-Aug-17	
UK PCC: 9-Aug-17	
Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
Medicals: 19-Sep-17	(IP Pressed) 
Grant: 24-Oct-2017 
IED: 03-Aug-2018 (1 year from India PCC).


----------



## prateekjain1988

snorkeller32 said:


> Happy to announce that we (me,wife n kid) got our grant finally today. It has been an anxious journey but fortunately a happy ending one. Thank you and all the best everyone.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
> PTE:	6-May-17	(L87,R78,S86,W89)
> ACS:	22-May-17
> Partner PTE: 13-May-17	(L77,R81,S82,W82)
> Partner ACS: 31-May-17
> EOI:	1-Jun-17
> Invite: 26-Jul-17
> India PCC: 3-Aug-17
> UK PCC: 9-Aug-17
> Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
> CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
> Medicals: 19-Sep-17	(IP Pressed)
> Grant: 24-Oct-2017
> IED: 03-Aug-2018 (1 year from India PCC).


Congratulations!!


----------



## sultan_azam

snorkeller32 said:


> Happy to announce that we (me,wife n kid) got our grant finally today. It has been an anxious journey but fortunately a happy ending one. Thank you and all the best everyone.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
> PTE:	6-May-17	(L87,R78,S86,W89)
> ACS:	22-May-17
> Partner PTE: 13-May-17	(L77,R81,S82,W82)
> Partner ACS: 31-May-17
> EOI:	1-Jun-17
> Invite: 26-Jul-17
> India PCC: 3-Aug-17
> UK PCC: 9-Aug-17
> Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
> CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
> Medicals: 19-Sep-17	(IP Pressed)
> Grant: 24-Oct-2017
> IED: 03-Aug-2018 (1 year from India PCC).


congratulations buddy, good luck for next steps


----------



## HS2MS

got co contact on 3rd oct..uploaded on same day..waiting till now..
are there any cases who got grant even after CO contac...or just he direct grants??

i the quque for new cases or these type of cases different?
any idea??

please help..need some hopes..


----------



## subbu1981

snorkeller32 said:


> Happy to announce that we (me,wife n kid) got our grant finally today. It has been an anxious journey but fortunately a happy ending one. Thank you and all the best everyone.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
> PTE:	6-May-17	(L87,R78,S86,W89)
> ACS:	22-May-17
> Partner PTE: 13-May-17	(L77,R81,S82,W82)
> Partner ACS: 31-May-17
> EOI:	1-Jun-17
> Invite: 26-Jul-17
> India PCC: 3-Aug-17
> UK PCC: 9-Aug-17
> Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
> CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
> Medicals: 19-Sep-17	(IP Pressed)
> Grant: 24-Oct-2017
> IED: 03-Aug-2018 (1 year from India PCC).



Congratulations !! All the best for the future


----------



## prateekjain1988

HS2MS said:


> got co contact on 3rd oct..uploaded on same day..waiting till now..
> are there any cases who got grant even after CO contac...or just he direct grants??
> 
> i the quque for new cases or these type of cases different?
> any idea??
> 
> please help..need some hopes..


Latest grant reported from 'snorkeller32' is an example of grant after CO contact. Check his signature for more details.


----------



## nit6080405

*Query*

Hi All, I am sending an email dibp asking for a status on my case. Since I've been nev contacted by co, could someone provide the correct email address to reach them. Thanks in advance..,


----------



## subbu1981

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant just now. Thanks to everyone and Expat forum for being helpful all through the journey
> 
> 
> Congratulations Guru !! All the best


----------



## JP Mosa

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Thank you



Congrats
Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa

snorkeller32 said:


> Happy to announce that we (me,wife n kid) got our grant finally today. It has been an anxious journey but fortunately a happy ending one. Thank you and all the best everyone.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
> PTE:	6-May-17	(L87,R78,S86,W89)
> ACS:	22-May-17
> Partner PTE: 13-May-17	(L77,R81,S82,W82)
> Partner ACS: 31-May-17
> EOI:	1-Jun-17
> Invite: 26-Jul-17
> India PCC: 3-Aug-17
> UK PCC: 9-Aug-17
> Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
> CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
> Medicals: 19-Sep-17	(IP Pressed)
> Grant: 24-Oct-2017
> IED: 03-Aug-2018 (1 year from India PCC).





Congrats
Good luck


----------



## klusarun

subbu1981 said:


> GuruRaghavendra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my grant just now. Thanks to everyone and Expat forum for being helpful all through the journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Guru !! All the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitgupta22

snorkeller32 said:


> Happy to announce that we (me,wife n kid) got our grant finally today. It has been an anxious journey but fortunately a happy ending one. Thank you and all the best everyone.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
> PTE:	6-May-17	(L87,R78,S86,W89)
> ACS:	22-May-17
> Partner PTE: 13-May-17	(L77,R81,S82,W82)
> Partner ACS: 31-May-17
> EOI:	1-Jun-17
> Invite: 26-Jul-17
> India PCC: 3-Aug-17
> UK PCC: 9-Aug-17
> Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
> CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
> Medicals: 19-Sep-17	(IP Pressed)
> Grant: 24-Oct-2017
> IED: 03-Aug-2018 (1 year from India PCC).


Congratulations


----------



## klusarun

snorkeller32 said:


> Happy to announce that we (me,wife n kid) got our grant finally today. It has been an anxious journey but fortunately a happy ending one. Thank you and all the best everyone.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer with 70 points)
> PTE:6-May-17(L87,R78,S86,W89)
> ACS:22-May-17
> Partner PTE: 13-May-17(L77,R81,S82,W82)
> Partner ACS: 31-May-17
> EOI:1-Jun-17
> Invite: 26-Jul-17
> India PCC: 3-Aug-17
> UK PCC: 9-Aug-17
> Lodge: 13-Aug-17 Front Load (Incl F80, F1221) except Medicals
> CO Contact: 15-Sep-17 (Asked Medicals)
> Medicals: 19-Sep-17(IP Pressed)
> Grant: 24-Oct-2017
> IED: 03-Aug-2018 (1 year from India PCC).




Congrats


----------



## mpathak9

Hi all,
I am new to this forum.
ANZSCO:261312
Point score: 65
DOE:12/04/2017
189 Invitation date: 18/10/2017
India PCC: 23/10/2017
Working on documentation.
Can someone please summarize my next steps? Though I am attached to a consultancy, however dome experts advice is always welcome


----------



## HARINDERJEET

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant just now. Thanks to everyone and Expat forum for being helpful all through the journey
> 
> Below are my details (Hope they will be helpful to some one)
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: Analyst Programmer(261311)
> 13-Oct-2016 - positive skills assessment
> 30-Aug-2017 - PTE 3rd attempt(L:89, R:79, S:90,W:84)
> EOI(189): 04-09-2017:70;Edu - 15, Age -30, Eng -20, Exp- 5
> Invite: 06-09-2017
> Lodged: 16-09-2017
> Docs upload: all by 28-09-2017
> 
> 
> Work reference:
> 
> Payslips (3/ year ) even for the unrelated employment
> Form 26AS for all the employment duration
> Bank statement with salary highlighted
> statutory decleration letter
> ID card
> HR letter stating I am employed with them
> ACS Skill assessment
> EPF Statement
> 
> Education:
> 
> Bachelors degree
> Transcripts
> SSC and Intermediate certificates
> 
> English:
> 
> PTE Score card
> 
> FORM 80 and FORM 1221
> 
> PCC.
> 
> Direct Grant: 24-10-2017


Congrats dear.... wish u best of luck for your future....


----------



## prateekjain1988

mpathak9 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum.
> ANZSCO:261312
> Point score: 65
> DOE:12/04/2017
> 189 Invitation date: 18/10/2017
> India PCC: 23/10/2017
> Working on documentation.
> Can someone please summarize my next steps? Though I am attached to a consultancy, however dome experts advice is always welcome



Refer to below thread. I guess you will find all details you need here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello people , 

I have a doubt about form 1221 , my agent saying that there is no need to upload form 1221, but I see in this forum , so many have upfront sent the form 1221 , wat should i do ?? should i go with wat my agent has suggested or should i insist them to upload form 1221, any suggestions.

thank you


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> Hello people ,
> 
> I have a doubt about form 1221 , my agent saying that there is no need to upload form 1221, but I see in this forum , so many have upfront sent the form 1221 , wat should i do ?? should i go with wat my agent has suggested or should i insist them to upload form 1221, any suggestions.
> 
> thank you


fill the form and ask him to upload, front load all possible relevant documents so that DIBP can work smoothly on your case


----------



## dillipreddy

sultan_azam said:


> fill the form and ask him to upload, front load all possible relevant documents so that DIBP can work smoothly on your case


thx for the suggestion


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi Experts, 

I have a query regarding my spouse name was mentioned with surname which is changed after marriage in Birth certificate of our child and she has his old surname in all the rest of documents.

Thanks in advance


----------



## HARINDERJEET

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant just now. Thanks to everyone and Expat forum for being helpful all through the journey
> 
> Below are my details (Hope they will be helpful to some one)
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: Analyst Programmer(261311)
> 13-Oct-2016 - positive skills assessment
> 30-Aug-2017 - PTE 3rd attempt(L:89, R:79, S:90,W:84)
> EOI(189): 04-09-2017:70;Edu - 15, Age -30, Eng -20, Exp- 5
> Invite: 06-09-2017
> Lodged: 16-09-2017
> Docs upload: all by 28-09-2017
> 
> 
> Work reference:
> 
> Payslips (3/ year ) even for the unrelated employment
> Form 26AS for all the employment duration
> Bank statement with salary highlighted
> statutory decleration letter
> ID card
> HR letter stating I am employed with them
> ACS Skill assessment
> EPF Statement
> 
> Education:
> 
> Bachelors degree
> Transcripts
> SSC and Intermediate certificates
> 
> English:
> 
> PTE Score card
> 
> FORM 80 and FORM 1221
> 
> PCC.
> 
> Direct Grant: 24-10-2017


Congrats... guru


----------



## visakh

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query regarding my spouse name was mentioned with surname which is changed after marriage in Birth certificate of our child and she has his old surname in all the rest of documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance


While you lodging documents for visa, make sure that you will also upload an "AFFIDAVIT' with notary lawyer signature, stating that the both names belong to same person.


----------



## mpathak9

prateekjain1988 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum.
> ANZSCO:261312
> Point score: 65
> DOE:12/04/2017
> 189 Invitation date: 18/10/2017
> India PCC: 23/10/2017
> Working on documentation.
> Can someone please summarize my next steps? Though I am attached to a consultancy, however dome experts advice is always welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refer to below thread. I guess you will find all details you need here.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
Click to expand...

Thanks man. It's awesomw


----------



## harsm123

I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## krish75

Hi everyone....
I have a question about uploading form 80.
I fill all the details and scan the file and upload it to immi account but the problem is the size of file is 12 mb. And when i check the immigration website no more then 5 mb. Is this will problem for me? And they already received the file. Please help me with this............


----------



## prashant_wase

harsm123 said:


> I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Try after some time, may be some issue, or try changing Ur browser, sometimes it will work tht way too.. Just wait for an hour or two and try again from the same browser, if it solves, then nothing like it otherwise try using new browser, if it still doesn't work then wait till tomorrow.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

*Medicals before Visa lodgement*

Hi Guys,

Need a help. I have generated the HAP IDs (for me & my family) before lodging the visa, however I forgot to check "Have you ever done medicals in the last 12 months". So is there someway, I can notify the CO that we are done with our medicals and let them know our HAP IDs.

Thanks!


----------



## grsr

Hello All, can someone tell me in which section should we upload the Passport photographs ? Is it needed ?


----------



## kinnu369

grsr said:


> Hello All, can someone tell me in which section should we upload the Passport photographs ? Is it needed ?


You can upload in the "additional documents" option located below and "Photograph-Passport" category.


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

One more query. Do the primary applicant need to upload the 10th and 12th School marksheets ?.


----------



## kinnu369

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One more query. Do the primary applicant need to upload the 10th and 12th School marksheets ?.


yes definately. Moreover, Tenth Certificate serves as proof of birth too. I have uploaded one copy in birth proof section.


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

One more query. Do the primary applicant need to upload the 10th and 12th School marksheets ?.


----------



## phoenix134

voodoo said:


> Thanks mate!
> Hope you don't mind asking, if there was any migrating family members or you were alone?
> I am +3 and I'm wondering if it may have any effect.


My wife is migrating with me. I dont know whether the additional applicants make a difference in the decision making. However it is evident, extra amount of time is required.


----------



## mast

krish75 said:


> Hi everyone....
> I have a question about uploading form 80.
> I fill all the details and scan the file and upload it to immi account but the problem is the size of file is 12 mb. And when i check the immigration website no more then 5 mb. Is this will problem for me? And they already received the file. Please help me with this............


No need to scan all the pages; follow the following steps:



mast said:


> 1. Fill the PDF Form
> 2. Print to PDF (Microsoft PDF Printer)
> 3. Open printed PDF, add your scanned signature, save
> 4. Print to PDF again
> 5. Upload the resulting PDF of step 4


----------



## prateekjain1988

krish75 said:


> Hi everyone....
> I have a question about uploading form 80.
> I fill all the details and scan the file and upload it to immi account but the problem is the size of file is 12 mb. And when i check the immigration website no more then 5 mb. Is this will problem for me? And they already received the file. Please help me with this............


You can compress the file size using free tools available online. Just google 'pdf compressor' and you will find a lot of options.


----------



## rinoshkk

prateekjain1988 said:


> You can compress the file size using free tools available online. Just google 'pdf compressor' and you will find a lot of options.


You can also do it with Acrobat reader. Go to File -> Save as other -> Reduced size PDF.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

grsr said:


> Hello All, can someone tell me in which section should we upload the Passport photographs ? Is it needed ?


Not needed but if you decide to, use the "Attach more documents" button and use the "Photograph - Passport" category.


----------



## visakh

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One more query. Do the primary applicant need to upload the 10th and 12th School marksheets ?.


not only primary applicant, secondary applicant too, if any.


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Nmonga32 said:


> Sailing in the same boat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well... Brothers I am waiting from the last September 2016.


----------



## AbhayJha

HarvyInWoods said:


> Well... Brothers I am waiting from the last September 2016.


Dint you follow up? It has been way beyond the maximum deadline too. Any CO contacts? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rathishv

krish75 said:


> Hi everyone....
> I have a question about uploading form 80.
> I fill all the details and scan the file and upload it to immi account but the problem is the size of file is 12 mb. And when i check the immigration website no more then 5 mb. Is this will problem for me? And they already received the file. Please help me with this............


Fill electronically and sign electronically by scanning just your signature. You can do that using Acrobat Reader itself (Fill & Sign Option in tools) . Note that once electronically signed, you cannot edit the document. So try signing in a copy of the electronic document first. Also keep the electronic signature confined to the signature box, else it will not reduce in size. If properly done, it will not in any case more than 700 kb.


----------



## rathishv

kinnu369 said:


> yes definately. Moreover, Tenth Certificate serves as proof of birth too. I have uploaded one copy in birth proof section.


Is it ? Didn't know that it is mandatory. In which section it should be uploaded (My 12th doesn't have birth date) ?


----------



## ksan

Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not getting any points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


----------



## prateekjain1988

rathishv said:


> Is it ? Didn't know that it is mandatory. In which section it should be uploaded (My 12th doesn't have birth date) ?


He didn't say mandatory but its a good thing to do. The more proofs you attach with your application, the easy it becomes for CO to access your case and verify authenticity of your claims.

Birth date is present on 10th marksheet and certificates issued by CBSE (not sure about other boards). You can use 10th marksheet as additional DOB proof along with any other proofs that you are submitting with your application.

12th marksheet/certificate can be uploaded under Academics section simply as academic proof. 

Cheers!


----------



## prateekjain1988

ksan said:


> Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not getting any points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


was this experience accessed as relevant by the relevant accessing authority from which you got your accessed? If yes, then it should not be an issue.

Moreover, if it easy for you to gather the proofs to prove this employment, you should go ahead and submit these documents. Have read of couple of cases on forum wherein CO has asked for employment proofs even when no points were claimed by the applicant. Final call is yours.


----------



## 1210778

Hello guys, I have lodged my 189 visa on 20th of October, Just signed in my skill select account and the EOI status is still "INVITED". It will expire on 05 Nov. Is it normal? It's been 4 days since I lodged my visa.


----------



## voodoo

coolestbliss said:


> Hello guys, I have lodged my 189 visa on 20th of October, Just signed in my skill select account and the EOI status is still "INVITED". It will expire on 05 Nov. Is it normal? It's been 4 days since I lodged my visa.


My EOI was on 6-Sep and Visa was lodged on 18-Sep. My EOI status was changed on 22-Sep.
So yes, it is normal.


----------



## manpreet123

jithooos said:


> Hello
> 
> Here are the answers for your queries.
> 
> 1. Usually CO is concerned about the evidences for which you have claimed points. However, recently a candidate reported Co contact where he asked for evidence of employment for an unclaimed employment. I suggest you upload all the docs for 14 years if you have it handy. For claimed years please do upload bank statements showing salary credit each month, PF docs, pay slips, salary certificate, experience letters.
> 
> 2. Yes, you can split and show the years where you are claiming points.
> 
> 3. I am not sure. However, every international travel movements are to mentioned in form 80 later. Let someone who has done this before help you with this. Normally PCC is required for countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months.
> 
> 4. Yes, separate sections are given for uploading documents for each applicant.
> 
> 5. Its advised to add a table of contents to make your CO's job easier. Few of our members have done that and got direct grant. Unfortunately I do not have a template.
> 
> 6. Medicals for children are finalised sooner than for adults. It takes 5-7 days for the medical centre to upload adults report. So you still have to wait. If they find anything in your X-ray it will be referred to BUPA medicals, Australia for further clarification. Nothing alarming in your case. It should be through in a couple of days. Stay cool !!
> 
> Upload form 80, 1221 for yourself and your spouse. Fill the forms carefully with utmost patience. This applies to all other documents. Your grant depends solely on the clarity of documents provided.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers !!


Thanks buddy. Yes it really helps.

Couple of more questions while filling up the visa form

1) Do we also need to mention Class 12 under education details on Page 12 of the form? Just noticed that it has an option of 'Senior Secondary School Certificate'? So, providing details of Class 12, Bachelor, Masters. During ACS and EOI submission, we did not mention / create a specific entry for Class 12. May be a trivial thing but does it matter that if we provide this now? OR its better to ignore this.

2) My spouse is doing a PG certificate course from a management institute which is due to be completed early next year. We didnt mention the details of this during ACS and EOI submission. Can it cause any concern if we provide that now? OR shall we ignore that? 

3) Continuing on Q2, If we do an entry of this certificate course now, I believe ''Highest recognised qualification obtained'' doesnt change as this course is yet to complete. Is this understanding correct?

4) For the current employment, what end date should be mentioned? On the EOI, we normally keep it blank but on the help button on this question on the IMMI form, it says 'partial date i.e. only month and year can be enterted.

Please advise and thanks again.


----------



## KeeDa

coolestbliss said:


> Hello guys, I have lodged my 189 visa on 20th of October, Just signed in my skill select account and the EOI status is still "INVITED". It will expire on 05 Nov. Is it normal? It's been 4 days since I lodged my visa.


It is *not normal* for the EOI status to stay as INVITED after paying the visa fees. It should change to LODGED. You should report this problem to them. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-even-after-applying-visa.html#post13441434*


----------



## 1210778

KeeDa said:


> It is *not normal* for the EOI status to stay as INVITED after paying the visa fees. It should change to LODGED. You should report this problem to them. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-even-after-applying-visa.html#post13441434*


Thanks for your guidance, I have sent an email to [email protected] highlighting the issue.


----------



## harooniqbal

I got invited and lodged visa on 4th Oct and my status changed to lodged on 17th Oct :/
Is it a sign to worry?


----------



## mykmallett

Mine also took a couple of weeks to change to lodged, seems to be common.


----------



## Scom5

harsm123 said:


> I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest..
> Hi,
> I think we had the same problem? I am on my wife?s application and the application form would not accept my HAP iD.
> After speaking to DBIP helpline they said I should do the following...
> First try different browser.
> Under the comment box below it you will be able to enter your HAP id and explain that medicals are complete.
> You will see that once you have applied it will say Medical outstanding under the view health assesment page as the application will not pick up the blank box.
> However when you click on and open up the actual health assesment page you will find that is the page then says No further action required.
> Take a screen shot of that and upload it to your application.
> You can also write a short note explaining and pdf it and upload it.
> We have had a CO contact us regarding a maidenname
> Missing on my wife?s PCC and nothing else so we assume that there is no further problem and they can see the medical assesment from their side.
> The helpline person sad they can easily see that it is complete.
> Apprentl what happens occasionally is that when you generate a HAP id before application it can end up making a dual number for the dependant co applicant and then it does not tie up with the other one on the system. They are aware of the issue so its not a big deal.
> Good luck! Hope this helps or answers your question
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using
> Tapatalk


See above


----------



## saitejpoosarla

Hi guys, 

i have submitted all documents except for FORM 1221. I did not know that this document existed. But after following many posts, I see a lot of them are uploading form 1221 as well.

So is there a specific requirement when you need to attach 1221 or should everyone do that mandatory?


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi,

I'm filling form 1399 .. the pdf file of the form is not accepting dates !! .. looks corrupted !!

Also when I try to fill it online now, same issue ?

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Scom5

Scom5 said:


> harsm123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest..
> Hi,
> I think we had the same problem? I am on my wife?s application and the application form would not accept my HAP iD.
> After speaking to DBIP helpline they said I should do the following...
> First try different browser.
> Under the comment box below it you will be able to enter your HAP id and explain that medicals are complete.
> You will see that once you have applied it will say Medical outstanding under the view health assesment page as the application will not pick up the blank box.
> However when you click on and open up the actual health assesment page you will find that is the page then says No further action required.
> Take a screen shot of that and upload it to your application.
> You can also write a short note explaining and pdf it and upload it.
> We have had a CO contact us regarding a maidenname
> Missing on my wife?s PCC and nothing else so we assume that there is no further problem and they can see the medical assesment from their side.
> The helpline person sad they can easily see that it is complete.
> Apprentl what happens occasionally is that when you generate a HAP id before application it can end up making a dual number for the dependant co applicant and then it does not tie up with the other one on the system. They are aware of the issue so its not a big deal.
> Good luck! Hope this helps or answers your question
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using
> Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> See above
Click to expand...

I may have misunderstood your post actually.
Are you unable to generate a HAP ID at all or can you not enter your HAP id into the field required in the application?


----------



## Orton

Congrats to all those who got their grants. Good luck to those waiting.


----------



## kumudnaugai

saitejpoosarla said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have submitted all documents except for FORM 1221. I did not know that this document existed. But after following many posts, I see a lot of them are uploading form 1221 as well.
> 
> So is there a specific requirement when you need to attach 1221 or should everyone do that mandatory?


1221 is not mandatory but is asked by CO in almost all cases. So it is better to provide it beforehand.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer

Good morning/Salam all,

By grace of the almighty, me and my family have received the GRANT a few minutes back.

All the best for those who are yet to receive. 

My timelines are as follows
28-Nov-2016 - Paid Visa fee
2-Dec-2016 - CO allocation
24-Dec-2016 - Information provided clicked
2-Feb-2107 - CO asked for wife's declaration as PCC for Saudia Arabia wasn't given.
6-Mar-2017 - Declaration signed by Chennai Australian consul general and uploaded in Immi
25-Oct-2017 - Grant letter

Getting your grant is in the hands of our Lord and he gives it when it's the right time for you. Consider a person getting a grant and if for any personal reason like an accident (god forbid) isn't able to go then ??? What about a person who gets a grant and also goes but for some reason there aren't any jobs then ??? So always have faith in your creator and trust his will as he wouldn't want anything bad for you.


----------



## mykmallett

Think I'd rather just have faith in bureaucracy mate. Congrats on your grant


----------



## harsm123

Scom5 said:


> I may have misunderstood your post actually.
> Are you unable to generate a HAP ID at all or can you not enter your HAP id into the field required in the application?


I am able to generate hap id for myself. 
For my spouse I am unable to do so. When I click on the organise medicals link it redirects to the emedical page and says Your app cannot be processed try later.. 
I can see the hap id number however in the url on the emedical message pays.Shall I use this one.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

manpreet123 said:


> Thanks buddy. Yes it really helps.
> 
> Couple of more questions while filling up the visa form
> 
> 1) Do we also need to mention Class 12 under education details on Page 12 of the form? Just noticed that it has an option of 'Senior Secondary School Certificate'? So, providing details of Class 12, Bachelor, Masters. During ACS and EOI submission, we did not mention / create a specific entry for Class 12. May be a trivial thing but does it matter that if we provide this now? OR its better to ignore this.
> 
> 2) My spouse is doing a PG certificate course from a management institute which is due to be completed early next year. We didnt mention the details of this during ACS and EOI submission. Can it cause any concern if we provide that now? OR shall we ignore that?
> 
> 3) Continuing on Q2, If we do an entry of this certificate course now, I believe ''Highest recognised qualification obtained'' doesnt change as this course is yet to complete. Is this understanding correct?
> 
> 4) For the current employment, what end date should be mentioned? On the EOI, we normally keep it blank but on the help button on this question on the IMMI form, it says 'partial date i.e. only month and year can be enterted.
> 
> Please advise and thanks again.




4. Leave it blank 
2,3. No need to mention now also as it is still not completed
1. You can provide details of class 12 . Should not be an issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi Expers,

I am now forwarding to fill FORM 80 and query is regarding *QUESTION NO 4:Have you been known by any other name(s)?*, I have 4 INITIALS before my name and in some documents half INITIALS were elaborated and in some documents only INITIALS were mentioned. So here my point of question is that whether I can go for yes or no here. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jithooos

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Expers,
> 
> I am now forwarding to fill FORM 80 and query is regarding *QUESTION NO 4:Have you been known by any other name(s)?*, I have 4 INITIALS before my name and in some documents half INITIALS were elaborated and in some documents only INITIALS were mentioned. So here my point of question is that whether I can go for yes or no here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Yes, you will have to mention all names in form 80. In addition, please submit an affidavit stating that both names belong to same person witnessed by a notary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

Hi, can you please explain about your wife's declaration for not giving Saudi PCC. Can you please share the format and inform the detailed procedure. This might be of immense help to me.

Thanks



staokeer said:


> Good morning/Salam all,
> 
> By grace of the almighty, me and my family have received the GRANT a few minutes back.
> 
> All the best for those who are yet to receive.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 28-Nov-2016 - Paid Visa fee
> 2-Dec-2016 - CO allocation
> 24-Dec-2016 - Information provided clicked
> 2-Feb-2107 - CO asked for wife's declaration as PCC for Saudia Arabia wasn't given.
> 6-Mar-2017 - Declaration signed by Chennai Australian consul general and uploaded in Immi
> 25-Oct-2017 - Grant letter
> 
> Getting your grant is in the hands of our Lord and he gives it when it's the right time for you. Consider a person getting a grant and if for any personal reason like an accident (god forbid) isn't able to go then ??? What about a person who gets a grant and also goes but for some reason there aren't any jobs then ??? So always have faith in your creator and trust his will as he wouldn't want anything bad for you.


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

Can anyone advise how to add more documents if the quota for 60 documents has been exhausted.


----------



## prashant_wase

staokeer said:


> Good morning/Salam all,
> 
> By grace of the almighty, me and my family have received the GRANT a few minutes back.
> 
> All the best for those who are yet to receive.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 28-Nov-2016 - Paid Visa fee
> 2-Dec-2016 - CO allocation
> 24-Dec-2016 - Information provided clicked
> 2-Feb-2107 - CO asked for wife's declaration as PCC for Saudia Arabia wasn't given.
> 6-Mar-2017 - Declaration signed by Chennai Australian consul general and uploaded in Immi
> 25-Oct-2017 - Grant letter
> 
> Getting your grant is in the hands of our Lord and he gives it when it's the right time for you. Consider a person getting a grant and if for any personal reason like an accident (god forbid) isn't able to go then ??? What about a person who gets a grant and also goes but for some reason there aren't any jobs then ??? So always have faith in your creator and trust his will as he wouldn't want anything bad for you.


Congratulations bro... Party time... Can u please share your ANZSCO Code.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ksan said:


> Need advice..i hv received invitation for Mechanical Engineer bt in my eoi under experience i have shown 2 years and have marked it relevant.. since i am not getting any points but because i marked it relevant..do i hv to submit all documengmts? Did i do a mistake by marking it relevant and not irrelevant...


you should have marked it as irrelevant if it wasnt giving any points, anyway it is past now

provide the supporting documents for them.


----------



## sultan_azam

harooniqbal said:


> I got invited and lodged visa on 4th Oct and my status changed to lodged on 17th Oct :/
> Is it a sign to worry?


seems lot many ppl are facing this issue, in yours it has changed to LODGED, so i think there is nothing to worry now


----------



## sultan_azam

staokeer said:


> Good morning/Salam all,
> 
> By grace of the almighty, me and my family have received the GRANT a few minutes back.
> 
> All the best for those who are yet to receive.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 28-Nov-2016 - Paid Visa fee
> 2-Dec-2016 - CO allocation
> 24-Dec-2016 - Information provided clicked
> 2-Feb-2107 - CO asked for wife's declaration as PCC for Saudia Arabia wasn't given.
> 6-Mar-2017 - Declaration signed by Chennai Australian consul general and uploaded in Immi
> 25-Oct-2017 - Grant letter
> 
> Getting your grant is in the hands of our Lord and he gives it when it's the right time for you. Consider a person getting a grant and if for any personal reason like an accident (god forbid) isn't able to go then ??? What about a person who gets a grant and also goes but for some reason there aren't any jobs then ??? So always have faith in your creator and trust his will as he wouldn't want anything bad for you.


congratulations buddy... 

agree, Almighty does the best for us,


----------



## sultan_azam

grsr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can anyone advise how to add more documents if the quota for 60 documents has been exhausted.


not possible,

you may add in dependent's document


----------



## KeeDa

harooniqbal said:


> I got invited and lodged visa on 4th Oct and my status changed to lodged on 17th Oct :/
> Is it a sign to worry?


No, nothing to worry. I think they were manually adjusting the status' for affected EOIs that day: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13441434-post4.html*


----------



## prashant_wase

KeeDa said:


> It is *not normal* for the EOI status to stay as INVITED after paying the visa fees. It should change to LODGED. You should report this problem to them. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-even-after-applying-visa.html#post13441434*


Yes, absolutely I lodged it on 13th September night, status changed to lodged on 15th September early morning, some people are still having weeks time, dont know why it takes so much time to update the status..


----------



## staokeer

prashant_wase said:


> congratulations bro... Party time... Can u please share your anzsco code..
> 
> Sent from my redmi note 4 using tapatalk




263111


----------



## prashant_wase

staokeer said:


> 263111


Thank you mate, and all the best for your bright future.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143

staokeer said:


> Good morning/Salam all,
> 
> By grace of the almighty, me and my family have received the GRANT a few minutes back.
> 
> All the best for those who are yet to receive.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 28-Nov-2016 - Paid Visa fee
> 2-Dec-2016 - CO allocation
> 24-Dec-2016 - Information provided clicked
> 2-Feb-2107 - CO asked for wife's declaration as PCC for Saudia Arabia wasn't given.
> 6-Mar-2017 - Declaration signed by Chennai Australian consul general and uploaded in Immi
> 25-Oct-2017 - Grant letter
> 
> Getting your grant is in the hands of our Lord and he gives it when it's the right time for you. Consider a person getting a grant and if for any personal reason like an accident (god forbid) isn't able to go then ??? What about a person who gets a grant and also goes but for some reason there aren't any jobs then ??? So always have faith in your creator and trust his will as he wouldn't want anything bad for you.



Congrats and happy for you 

If we stay 6 months in USA then do we need to take PCC from USA ?


----------



## prashant_wase

pradu143 said:


> Congrats and happy for you
> 
> If we stay 6 months in USA then do we need to take PCC from USA ?


I don't think so, coz pcc is needed when u stay in a country for 11 or more months, but u can still apply for it.. Not required though.. All the best for your application. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scom5

staokeer said:


> Good morning/Salam all,
> 
> By grace of the almighty, me and my family have received the GRANT a few minutes back.
> 
> All the best for those who are yet to receive.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 28-Nov-2016 - Paid Visa fee
> 2-Dec-2016 - CO allocation
> 24-Dec-2016 - Information provided clicked
> 2-Feb-2107 - CO asked for wife's declaration as PCC for Saudia Arabia wasn't given.
> 6-Mar-2017 - Declaration signed by Chennai Australian consul general and uploaded in Immi
> 25-Oct-2017 - Grant letter
> 
> Getting your grant is in the hands of our Lord and he gives it when it's the right time for you. Consider a person getting a grant and if for any personal reason like an accident (god forbid) isn't able to go then ??? What about a person who gets a grant and also goes but for some reason there aren't any jobs then ??? So always have faith in your creator and trust his will as he wouldn't want anything bad for you.


Congrats good luck


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hello All,
I saw some posts regarding uploading 10th and 12th (SSC and HSC) certificate in immi account.
I got a CO contact on 6th September 2017. I provided form 80 and wife’s skill assessment as asked by the CO on 7th September and pressed IP button. A few day later, I uploaded form 1221 as well when I understood that it is a good practice. 
I am happy to upload 1Oth and 12th marksheets and certificates if it is a good practice to do so. But should I do it at this point? It’s way past 28 days since the CO contact and just wanted to be sure if it is okay to upload documents that were not asked by the CO after pressing the IP button.

As always, I appreciate any feedback from the senior members on this forum. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

manpreet123 said:


> Thanks buddy. Yes it really helps.
> 
> Couple of more questions while filling up the visa form
> 
> 1) Do we also need to mention Class 12 under education details on Page 12 of the form? Just noticed that it has an option of 'Senior Secondary School Certificate'? So, providing details of Class 12, Bachelor, Masters. During ACS and EOI submission, we did not mention / create a specific entry for Class 12. May be a trivial thing but does it matter that if we provide this now? OR its better to ignore this.
> 
> 2) My spouse is doing a PG certificate course from a management institute which is due to be completed early next year. We didnt mention the details of this during ACS and EOI submission. Can it cause any concern if we provide that now? OR shall we ignore that?
> 
> 3) Continuing on Q2, If we do an entry of this certificate course now, I believe ''Highest recognised qualification obtained'' doesnt change as this course is yet to complete. Is this understanding correct?
> 
> 4) For the current employment, what end date should be mentioned? On the EOI, we normally keep it blank but on the help button on this question on the IMMI form, it says 'partial date i.e. only month and year can be enterted.
> 
> Please advise and thanks again.


Hi All, 

Looking for guidance from Seniors on these questions: 
1) Do we also need to mention Class 12 under education details on Page 12 of the form? Just noticed that it has an option of 'Senior Secondary School Certificate'? So, providing details of Class 12, Bachelor, Masters. During ACS and EOI submission, we did not mention / create a specific entry for Class 12. May be a trivial thing but does it matter that if we provide this now? OR its better to ignore this.

2) My spouse is doing a PG certificate course from a management institute which is due to be completed early next year. We didnt mention the details of this during ACS and EOI submission. Can it cause any concern if we provide that now? OR shall we ignore that? 

3) Continuing on Q2, If we do an entry of this certificate course now, I believe ''Highest recognised qualification obtained'' doesnt change as this course is yet to complete. Is this understanding correct?

4) My understanding for 'Previous countries of residence' section is as follows :
a) We have to mention all the addresses in previous countries even when they are short travels for a week. Is it correct ? 
b) The guideline asks to mention last permanent address for a country but we are mentioning all addresses , for instance we have stayed in UK in different addresses during same travel period but we have mentioned both the addresses. Is that fine ? 
c) The details required in this section is only for last 10 years, Is that correct ? We don't have to mention the travel details prior to 10 years ? Is that correct ?

Thanks in advance for your advice. 

Regards


----------



## Piyushtomar

Good Morning Seniors, 

I have submitted my EOI with 189 visa with below mentioned points:
1. Age (25) - 30 points
2. Bachelors in technology - 15 points
3. PTE (L 89, S 89, R 86, W 90) - 20 points
Ideally total should be 65. 

But I have added my employment details as follows:
1. Company 1 - July 2014 to Feb 2017
2. Company 2 - March 2017 till now
ACS results says that relevant experience considered from July 2016 only. 
But since I have added the two companies as it is. My points are coming out to be 70 which I believe is wrong. So please guide me with the next steps.

Thanks in advance and great luck to fellow aspirants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

Piyushtomar said:


> Good Morning Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 189 visa with below mentioned points:
> 1. Age (25) - 30 points
> 2. Bachelors in technology - 15 points
> 3. PTE (L 89, S 89, R 86, W 90) - 20 points
> Ideally total should be 65.
> 
> But I have added my employment details as follows:
> 1. Company 1 - July 2014 to Feb 2017
> 2. Company 2 - March 2017 till now
> ACS results says that relevant experience considered from July 2016 only.
> But since I have added the two companies as it is. My points are coming out to be 70 which I believe is wrong. So please guide me with the next steps.
> 
> Thanks in advance and great luck to fellow aspirants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a question 'Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?' in EOI, you have to select Yes only for the relevant experience given by ACS, for other experience you should mention N


----------



## Piyushtomar

manpreet123 said:


> There is a question 'Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?' in EOI, you have to select Yes only for the relevant experience given by ACS, for other experience you should mention N




Yes Sir. This employment is relevant to my nominated occupation. Its just that ACS states my relevant experience starts after 2 years from my employment with this organisation. 
So i joined this organisation in July 2014 and worked until Feb 2017. But my relevant experience is only considered from July 2016 in this organisation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

90.ajoshi said:


> Hello All,
> I saw some posts regarding uploading 10th and 12th (SSC and HSC) certificate in immi account.
> I got a CO contact on 6th September 2017. I provided form 80 and wife’s skill assessment as asked by the CO on 7th September and pressed IP button. A few day later, I uploaded form 1221 as well when I understood that it is a good practice.
> I am happy to upload 1Oth and 12th marksheets and certificates if it is a good practice to do so. But should I do it at this point? It’s way past 28 days since the CO contact and just wanted to be sure if it is okay to upload documents that were not asked by the CO after pressing the IP button.
> 
> As always, I appreciate any feedback from the senior members on this forum.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


12th certificate doesnt serves any purpose

applicants from India, upload 10th certificate as a proof of DOB due to absence of birth certificate

you can add them for your own satisfaction,


----------



## 1210778

prashant_wase said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not normal* for the EOI status to stay as INVITED after paying the visa fees. It should change to LODGED. You should report this problem to them. Ref: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-even-after-applying-visa.html#post13441434*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely I lodged it on 13th September night, status changed to lodged on 15th September early morning, some people are still having weeks time, dont know why it takes so much time to update the status..
Click to expand...


Nothing to worry guys. I got following reply from Skill Select...

The status of your EOI in SkillSelect will be updated in due course and will not affect the outcome of your visa application.


----------



## manpreet123

Piyushtomar said:


> Yes Sir. This employment is relevant to my nominated occupation. Its just that ACS states my relevant experience starts after 2 years from my employment with this organisation.
> So i joined this organisation in July 2014 and worked until Feb 2017. But my relevant experience is only considered from July 2016 in this organisation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you should mention two instances of employment , one from July 2014 till June 2016 with relevant to nominated occupation as No and second instance as July 2016 to current with relevant to nominated occupation as Yes. 

ACS generally deducts some experience for everyone


----------



## 90.ajoshi

sultan_azam said:


> 12th certificate doesnt serves any purpose
> 
> 
> 
> applicants from India, upload 10th certificate as a proof of DOB due to absence of birth certificate
> 
> 
> 
> you can add them for your own satisfaction,




Thanks for the reply. Will it be okay if I upload them now? Is there any impact of continuing to upload documents that are not asked by the CO and after the 28 days limit? 

One more question. 
For proof of birth, I have uploaded INDIAN AADHAR CARD (UNIQUE NATIONAL IDENTITY), INDIAN PASSPORT, BIRTH CERTIFICATE, AND INDIAN DRIVING LICENSE. Do I need to upload anything else? When the CO contacted me, he didn’t ask me for any further birth related proofs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J

Piyushtomar said:


> Yes Sir. This employment is relevant to my nominated occupation. Its just that ACS states my relevant experience starts after 2 years from my employment with this organisation.
> So i joined this organisation in July 2014 and worked until Feb 2017. But my relevant experience is only considered from July 2016 in this organisation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ACS deducts some years of your experience as per their standard rule and you can consider the remaining experience as relevant experience. In your case the relevant experience is only from July 2016 so only 1 year 3+ months is only relevant, so you cannot claim any points, you would need minimum 3 years to get 5 points.


----------



## andreyx108b

90.ajoshi said:


> Thanks for the reply. Will it be okay if I upload them now? Is there any impact of continuing to upload documents that are not asked by the CO and after the 28 days limit?
> 
> One more question.
> For proof of birth, I have uploaded INDIAN AADHAR CARD (UNIQUE NATIONAL IDENTITY), INDIAN PASSPORT, BIRTH CERTIFICATE, AND INDIAN DRIVING LICENSE. Do I need to upload anything else? When the CO contacted me, he didn’t ask me for any further birth related proofs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It will suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar

So, I should make 2 instances of the employment under question. First from July 2014 to June 2016 marked as NO in relevant experience. Second from July 2016 to Feb 2017 and mark it as relevant. Correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykmallett

Man this whole process is extremely stressful right? I feel like I'm going to be 'found out' by DIBP and deported or visa rejected or something, like I've lied to them about something... when I've not at all I've been completely truthful and there should be no reason to feel this way.


----------



## R_J

Piyushtomar said:


> So, I should make 2 instances of the employment under question. First from July 2014 to June 2016 marked as NO in relevant experience. Second from July 2016 to Feb 2017 and mark it as relevant. Correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, but one thing to notice is, is it mentioned "the employment after July" then in that case you should mark it from August 2016


----------



## aks80

mykmallett said:


> Man this whole process is extremely stressful right? I feel like I'm going to be 'found out' by DIBP and deported or visa rejected or something, like I've lied to them about something... when I've not at all I've been completely truthful and there should be no reason to feel this way.


Very stressful. The best thing you can do is to get on with your life while DIBP does its' magic in the background. Its not like you get points for stress in EOI. Else, we would all be rocking scores of 80+.

Find a hobby and forget about the application. You will be contacted either way if there is information needed or if you get the grant.


----------



## Piyushtomar

R_J said:


> Correct, but one thing to notice is, is it mentioned "the employment after July" then in that case you should mark it from August 2016




Thanks a lot man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

90.ajoshi said:


> Thanks for the reply. Will it be okay if I upload them now? Is there any impact of continuing to upload documents that are not asked by the CO and after the 28 days limit?
> 
> One more question.
> For proof of birth, I have uploaded INDIAN AADHAR CARD (UNIQUE NATIONAL IDENTITY), INDIAN PASSPORT, BIRTH CERTIFICATE, AND INDIAN DRIVING LICENSE. Do I need to upload anything else? When the CO contacted me, he didn’t ask me for any further birth related proofs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i think better not to upload anything now, if CO needed anything, they would have informed you in their contact


----------



## prashant_wase

I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.

My Timelines are:
ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
Points 70
1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
1st Invitation: 1st Feb
Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.

A new Chapter in 261112
ACS : 26/5/2017
EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
Medicals Done: March 22 2017
PCC: April 2017
Australian PCC: April 2017
Invitation: 6th September 2017
Lodged: 13th September 2017
NO CO CONTACT
DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)

:hat::wave::flame:


----------



## shekharsince1986

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> My Timelines are:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
> Points 70
> 1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
> 1st Invitation: 1st Feb
> Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.
> 
> A new Chapter in 261112
> ACS : 26/5/2017
> EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
> Medicals Done: March 22 2017
> PCC: April 2017
> Australian PCC: April 2017
> Invitation: 6th September 2017
> Lodged: 13th September 2017
> NO CO CONTACT
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)
> 
> :hat::wave::flame:


Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Upbeat

harsm123 said:


> I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I faced the same issue last week. I sent an email to [email protected] describing the issue along with my Visa reference number. They replied the next day and told me they resolved it. It worked after. Give it a shot!


----------



## chriskwoktk

I am waiting for invitation to apply for 189 Visa and I have prepared the following documents

- passport photo
- passport pages with photo and all personal information
- ID card of my country
- birth certificate
- degree certificate
- degree transcript
- PTE result
- skill assessment result
- form 80
- resume
- reference letter from HR stating full time permanent employment title of all positions, period, and salary
- reference letter from direct supervisor stating duties and responsibilities for all positions
- offer letter, promotion letters, salary review letter (13 in total, 1 missing)
- salary slip for all years (split into 7 files, each page with 4 scanned salary slips)
- bank statement for all years (split into 8 files, from five years ago are native pdf files downloaded from internet banking, missing 3 to 4 statements in between)
- Tax demand note for all years (only says the total income per year, not mentioning the company name, from 3 years ago are native pdf files downloaded from tax department website, combined into 2 files)


The following are intended to be done after CO contact:
- PCC (Cannot apply in advance due to rules of HK poilce)
- Health check (to be done while waiting for PCC)

Am I missing anything? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LadyZebo

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)
> 
> :hat::wave::flame:


Congratulations, wishing you all the very best in the journey ahead. Are you a single applicant or you have dependants?


----------



## skm4au

R_J said:


> ACS deducts some years of your experience as per their standard rule and you can consider the remaining experience as relevant experience. In your case the relevant experience is only from July 2016 so only 1 year 3+ months is only relevant, so you cannot claim any points, you would need minimum 3 years to get 5 points.


Hi R_J,

can you share the CO name and summary of AHC Call.
Do share if they have contacted the employer as well.


----------



## sultan_azam

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> My Timelines are:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
> Points 70
> 1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
> 1st Invitation: 1st Feb
> Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.
> 
> A new Chapter in 261112
> ACS : 26/5/2017
> EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
> Medicals Done: March 22 2017
> PCC: April 2017
> Australian PCC: April 2017
> Invitation: 6th September 2017
> Lodged: 13th September 2017
> NO CO CONTACT
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)
> 
> :hat::wave::flame:


congratulations Prashant... great news


----------



## visakh

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> My Timelines are:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
> Points 70
> 1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
> 1st Invitation: 1st Feb
> Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.
> 
> A new Chapter in 261112
> ACS : 26/5/2017
> EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
> Medicals Done: March 22 2017
> PCC: April 2017
> Australian PCC: April 2017
> Invitation: 6th September 2017
> Lodged: 13th September 2017
> NO CO CONTACT
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)
> 
> :hat::wave::flame:


Congrats bro, What is your IED?


----------



## prateekjain1988

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> My Timelines are:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
> Points 70
> 1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
> 1st Invitation: 1st Feb
> Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.
> 
> A new Chapter in 261112
> ACS : 26/5/2017
> EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
> Medicals Done: March 22 2017
> PCC: April 2017
> Australian PCC: April 2017
> Invitation: 6th September 2017
> Lodged: 13th September 2017
> NO CO CONTACT
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)
> 
> :hat::wave::flame:


Congratulations Prashant!


----------



## Upbeat

Hello everyone!
Firstly, congratulations to all those who received their grants. All the best for your future endeavours.

Secondly, I was hoping someone could help me out and provide me some light on the waiting period.

I received my invitation for accounting 189 on October 18th.
Points- 75.

Lodged visa and uploaded all documents October 21st. Booked medicals for next week.

Could someone provide with an approximate on the timeline we are looking at? 
My visa expires in April and my company wouldn't be happy to keep me on bridging. 

My application has a dependent which is my partner from where I claimed the extra 5 points.

I really hope the waiting is not too long.
Just when I thought the major issue is getting the invite, I stumbled on this forum with people waiting over a year.

Any idea what the waiting is for accounting? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fugitive_4u

Upbeat said:


> Hello everyone!
> Firstly, congratulations to all those who received their grants. All the best for your future endeavours.
> 
> Secondly, I was hoping someone could help me out and provide me some light on the waiting period.
> 
> I received my invitation for accounting 189 on October 18th.
> Points- 75.
> 
> Lodged visa and uploaded all documents October 21st. Booked medicals for next week.
> 
> Could someone provide with an approximate on the timeline we are looking at?
> My visa expires in April and my company wouldn't be happy to keep me on bridging.
> 
> My application has a dependent which is my partner from where I claimed the extra 5 points.
> 
> I really hope the waiting is not too long.
> Just when I thought the major issue is getting the invite, I stumbled on this forum with people waiting over a year.
> 
> Any idea what the waiting is for accounting?
> Thanks in advance.


Visa grant is not dependent on your Occupation. Secondly, the grant time is anybody's guess and all depends on how CO is satisfied with your Health, Character, documentation and evidence of your claims. CO Contact for additional documents and Employment Verification can add to delays. Upload sufficient documents and hope for the best...

Good Luck


----------



## aks80

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> My Timelines are:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
> Points 70
> 1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
> 1st Invitation: 1st Feb
> Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.
> 
> A new Chapter in 261112
> ACS : 26/5/2017
> EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
> Medicals Done: March 22 2017
> PCC: April 2017
> Australian PCC: April 2017
> Invitation: 6th September 2017
> Lodged: 13th September 2017
> NO CO CONTACT
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)
> 
> :hat::wave::flame:


Congrats. Best of luck!


----------



## st_141

Hi people,

If all the documents are in order and if you had a Student Visa for Australian Education, does it speed up Visa Process.

Thanks.


----------



## Upbeat

fugitive_4u said:


> Upbeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Firstly, congratulations to all those who received their grants. All the best for your future endeavours.
> 
> Secondly, I was hoping someone could help me out and provide me some light on the waiting period.
> 
> I received my invitation for accounting 189 on October 18th.
> Points- 75.
> 
> Lodged visa and uploaded all documents October 21st. Booked medicals for next week.
> 
> Could someone provide with an approximate on the timeline we are looking at?
> My visa expires in April and my company wouldn't be happy to keep me on bridging.
> 
> My application has a dependent which is my partner from where I claimed the extra 5 points.
> 
> I really hope the waiting is not too long.
> Just when I thought the major issue is getting the invite, I stumbled on this forum with people waiting over a year.
> 
> Any idea what the waiting is for accounting?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa grant is not dependent on your Occupation. Secondly, the grant time is anybody's guess and all depends on how CO is satisfied with your Health, Character, documentation and evidence of your claims. CO Contact for additional documents and Employment Verification can add to delays. Upload sufficient documents and hope for the best...
> 
> Good Luck
Click to expand...

Thanks! Fingers crossed. Sitting tight.


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Expats
I have to notify for Incorrect answers. I have filled the online page under UPDATE US and submitted. Do I still need to fill and sign FORM 1023 and submit as attachment ? 

I can see entered in my attach document page with summary Notification for incorrect answer(s) with a green right tick. 

Rgds
RV


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Expats
I have to notify for Incorrect answers. I have filled the online page under UPDATE US and submitted. Do I still need to fill and sign FORM 1023 and submit as attachment ? 

I can see enteries in my attach document page with summary Notification for incorrect answer(s) with a green right tick. 

Rgds
RV


----------



## sharma1981

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats
> I have to notify for Incorrect answers. I have filled the online page under UPDATE US and submitted. Do I still need to fill and sign FORM 1023 and submit as attachment ?
> 
> I can see entered in my attach document page with summary Notification for incorrect answer(s) with a green right tick.
> 
> Rgds
> RV


Better to upload 1023 for change in VISA app details along with "Update Us"


----------



## prashant_wase

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

LadyZebo said:


> Congratulations, wishing you all the very best in the journey ahead. Are you a single applicant or you have dependants?


Thanks bro.. Just me n my wife bro.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

visakh said:


> Congrats bro, What is your IED?


Thanks bro IED 23 March 2018

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omahzebo

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> My Timelines are:
> ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
> Points 70
> 1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
> 1st Invitation: 1st Feb
> Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.
> 
> A new Chapter in 261112
> ACS : 26/5/2017
> EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
> Medicals Done: March 22 2017
> PCC: April 2017
> Australian PCC: April 2017
> Invitation: 6th September 2017
> Lodged: 13th September 2017
> NO CO CONTACT
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)


Congrats and all the best. Keep praying for us that are still expecting....


----------



## rathishv

My panel clinic has uploaded the medical assessment details.
For myself and wife, it says : 

*Health clearance provided - no action required*

For my kid, it says : 

*Examinations ready for assessment. -no action required 
The person’s case will be processed or referred to the department’s migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa services for further assessment.*

I beileve this is related to his hearing as he is a cochlear impantee.

Does anyone know who handles the *"will be processed or referred*" part ?
Is it the CO ? Or is it a parallel pathway whereby the assessment is done and will get udpated by the time the CO gets assigned for my application ?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## alex.alter

i'm applying through agent so i got a question about the immi account. can you see the medical reports uploaded by the doctor ?


----------



## manpreet123

Thanks Srinivas !


----------



## prashant_wase

Omahzebo said:


> Congrats and all the best. Keep praying for us that are still expecting....


Thank you bro.. Yes, will pray everything will be fine.. You will get it soon.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

prashant_wase said:


> I am happy to announce, that a little while ago an email just popped up stating grant notification. I am thankful to everyone especially Zaback, Sultan Bhai and all for their humongous support.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timelines are:
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261112 (SA)
> 
> Points 70
> 
> 1st EOI : 2nd September 2016 (263111)
> 
> 1st Invitation: 1st Feb
> 
> Via agent, thanks to his deeds, it went in vain.
> 
> 
> 
> A new Chapter in 261112
> 
> ACS : 26/5/2017
> 
> EOI: 27/5/2017 filed myself
> 
> Medicals Done: March 22 2017
> 
> PCC: April 2017
> 
> Australian PCC: April 2017
> 
> Invitation: 6th September 2017
> 
> Lodged: 13th September 2017
> 
> NO CO CONTACT
> 
> DIRECT GRANT on 25th October 2017 (Today)
> 
> 
> 
> :hat::wave::flame:




Great .. congratulations


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi Experts !!
Lodged my application 2 days back, and just noticed that I did a mistake on the Name fields .. I put my first name on the family name, and the rest at the given names section !!

On the forms (80,1221,1399) .. I fixed that .. but on the application it's not .. 

Is it a BIG MISTAKE ? & What to do now ?


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

It's been a month an nothing moved in my application. what happens when CO is assigned ? 

It is difficult to wait and wake up every morning hoping for something different and better.


----------



## kumudnaugai

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi Experts !!
> Lodged my application 2 days back, and just noticed that I did a mistake on the Name fields .. I put my first name on the family name, and the rest at the given names section !!
> 
> On the forms (80,1221,1399) .. I fixed that .. but on the application it's not ..
> 
> Is it a BIG MISTAKE ? & What to do now ?


Click on Update us button and let them know about your mistake.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> It's been a month an nothing moved in my application. what happens when CO is assigned ?
> 
> It is difficult to wait and wake up every morning hoping for something different and better.


I think the status shows that the CO is assigned. It changes from received. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

chriskwoktk said:


> I am waiting for invitation to apply for 189 Visa and I have prepared the following documents
> 
> - passport photo
> - passport pages with photo and all personal information
> - ID card of my country
> - birth certificate
> - degree certificate
> - degree transcript
> - PTE result
> - skill assessment result
> - form 80
> - resume
> - reference letter from HR stating full time permanent employment title of all positions, period, and salary
> - reference letter from direct supervisor stating duties and responsibilities for all positions
> - offer letter, promotion letters, salary review letter (13 in total, 1 missing)
> - salary slip for all years (split into 7 files, each page with 4 scanned salary slips)
> - bank statement for all years (split into 8 files, from five years ago are native pdf files downloaded from internet banking, missing 3 to 4 statements in between)
> - Tax demand note for all years (only says the total income per year, not mentioning the company name, from 3 years ago are native pdf files downloaded from tax department website, combined into 2 files)
> 
> 
> The following are intended to be done after CO contact:
> - PCC (Cannot apply in advance due to rules of HK poilce)
> - Health check (to be done while waiting for PCC)
> 
> Am I missing anything? Thanks in advance.


Fill up form 1221 also


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hello frinends,

One query regarding R&R Certificate:
My present employer HR department has refused to give the job responsibilities on their letter head...
Can I give the statutory declaration from my immediate boss to suffice this????
Plz. suggest.


----------



## R_J

Yes would can give SD if you coudn't get the HR letter, get that SD attested. In SD provide the details of your boss official email, number etc


----------



## R_J

alex.alter said:


> i'm applying through agent so i got a question about the immi account. can you see the medical reports uploaded by the doctor ?


No you wont be able to see the medical report it will directly be updated in the DIBP system. You will only see msg sating "Health clearance provided – no action required"


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hi guys,

In case if you don't have 60 points at the moment, will you be eligible to get 5 points through state nomination? 

I mean, you need 60 points to get qualified but you have only 55 points. So if you get 5 points additionally, you'll get the cut off right? Does this works this way or not?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi, I just rechecked my ACS letter. I am working in my current company from March 2012. And I got a promotion in April 2014. In my stat declaration , the dates were mentioned correctly. But my ACS letter only has the latest designation with the entire duration (March 2012 till date). Is this ok ?


----------



## visakh

prashant_wase said:


> Thanks bro IED 23 March 2018
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


If you dont mind, can you please share your *documents checklist* that you have uploaded?

at-least for Relationship, tax details !!


----------



## visakh

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In case if you don't have 60 points at the moment, will you be eligible to get 5 points through state nomination?
> 
> I mean, you need 60 points to get qualified but you have only 55 points. So if you get 5 points additionally, you'll get the cut off right? Does this works this way or not?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


if you have already 55 points, based on the requirement of states you will get an addition 5 points and you will fall under 190 visa, which is not an independent visa like 189. You should work at-least 2 years in the state where you get nomination from.

Apart from this, with 60 points you will have to wait for ages to get an invitation as per the current trend. What is your occupation code. Increase your points at-least to 65 to grab an invitation in the 189 category.

get advice from experts too!!!


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

visakh said:


> if you have already 55 points, based on the requirement of states you will get an addition 5 points and you will fall under 190 visa, which is not an independent visa like 189. You should work at-least 2 years in the state where you get nomination from.
> 
> Apart from this, with 60 points you will have to wait for ages to get an invitation as per the current trend. What is your occupation code. Increase your points at-least to 65 to grab an invitation in the 189 category.
> 
> get advice from experts too!!!


Thanks bro. 
261313 is the code, I'm trying my best to raise the points with atleast 5 more points. All depends on my wife as she's the primary Applicant . 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tarungupta1688

With god's grace and all your support & blessings we got the Australian grant .


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

tarungupta1688 said:


> With god's grace and all your support & blessings we got the Australian grant .


Cheers fellas. All the best. Enjoy.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

visakh said:


> If you dont mind, can you please share your *documents checklist* that you have uploaded?
> 
> at-least for Relationship, tax details !!


Yes for sure
Employment documents : CV, Offer letter, Promotion letter, Appraisal letters, was in same company for five years, first two years all salary slips and rest remaining years 1/quarter, salary statement, ACS documents rnr in letter head. 

Relationships documents: Marriage certificates, two passport size photographs of both, 3 normal photographs of us together, some travel air tickets. 

Tax Documents : ITR for last two years rest years form 26 AS, form 16 plus my company gave me form 16 on letter head and they named it salary statement. 

Bank Documents : only provided last two years bank statements, did not bothered to highlight the salaries. 

Educational documents : Degree certificates, transcripts, university letter mentioning CRICOS number (completed education from Australia), didn't bothered to put 10th and 12th class any documents. 

Other documents : Passport, old passport, Pcc Australia and India, medical referral letters, Adhar card(for Indian Nationality), driving license both Indian and Australian (Australia learning permit)

I think that's all.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant_wase

tarungupta1688 said:


> With god's grace and all your support & blessings we got the Australian grant .


Cheers mate, congratulations, I got one today too.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

manpreet123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for guidance from Seniors on these questions:
> 1) Do we also need to mention Class 12 under education details on Page 12 of the form? Just noticed that it has an option of 'Senior Secondary School Certificate'? So, providing details of Class 12, Bachelor, Masters. During ACS and EOI submission, we did not mention / create a specific entry for Class 12. May be a trivial thing but does it matter that if we provide this now? OR its better to ignore this.
> 
> 2) My spouse is doing a PG certificate course from a management institute which is due to be completed early next year. We didnt mention the details of this during ACS and EOI submission. Can it cause any concern if we provide that now? OR shall we ignore that?
> 
> 3) Continuing on Q2, If we do an entry of this certificate course now, I believe ''Highest recognised qualification obtained'' doesnt change as this course is yet to complete. Is this understanding correct?
> 
> 4) My understanding for 'Previous countries of residence' section is as follows :
> a) We have to mention all the addresses in previous countries even when they are short travels for a week. Is it correct ?
> b) The guideline asks to mention last permanent address for a country but we are mentioning all addresses , for instance we have stayed in UK in different addresses during same travel period but we have mentioned both the addresses. Is that fine ?
> c) The details required in this section is only for last 10 years, Is that correct ? We don't have to mention the travel details prior to 10 years ? Is that correct ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Srinivas for replying to first three questions .

Only one query left : 

My understanding for 'Previous countries of residence' section is as follows :
a) We have to mention all the addresses in previous countries even when they are short travels for a week. Is it correct ? 
b) The guideline asks to mention last permanent address for a country but we are mentioning all addresses , for instance we have stayed in UK in different addresses during same travel period but we have mentioned both the addresses. Is that fine ? 
c) The details required in this section is only for last 10 years, Is that correct ? We don't have to mention the travel details prior to 10 years ? Is that correct ?

Seniors , please advise


----------



## shekharsince1986

tarungupta1688 said:


> With god's grace and all your support & blessings we got the Australian grant .


Congratulations.. please share your timeline ... cheers

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hello frinends,
> 
> One query regarding R&R Certificate:
> My present employer HR department has refused to give the job responsibilities on their letter head...
> Can I give the statutory declaration from my immediate boss to suffice this????
> Plz. suggest.


Sure.. i gave all the SDs for my 3 employments  

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## subbu1981

tarungupta1688 said:


> With god's grace and all your support & blessings we got the Australian grant .


Congratulations and all the best for future.


----------



## dillipreddy

tarungupta1688 said:


> With god's grace and all your support & blessings we got the Australian grant .


hi, 
congratulations , can u share the documents uploaded 

thnx


----------



## prateekjain1988

dillipreddy said:


> hi,
> congratulations , can u share the documents uploaded
> 
> thnx


Refer this -
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-grant-gang-2017-a-1888.html#post13486913


----------



## ajjucpy

*Don't Panic*

Hi Members,
I got grant mail today, for timeline please check my Signature.

I Have been a silent member of this forum and want to suggest only one thing to all those who are still waiting for that golden mail.

Only keep the +ve cases in your mind as that can only ease you from anxiety and help u pass the days till you get ur grant letter(Because it is definitely going to come now or tomorrow) 

Best of Luck and Sit tight golden mail will come soon for sure :thumb:


----------



## abhishekcool702

ajjucpy said:


> Hi Members,
> I got grant mail today, for timeline please check my Signature.
> 
> I Have been a silent member of this forum and want to suggest only one thing to all those who are still waiting for that golden mail.
> 
> Only keep the +ve cases in your mind as that can only ease you from anxiety and help u pass the days till you get ur grant letter(Because it is definitely going to come now or tomorrow)
> 
> Best of Luck and Sit tight golden mail will come soon for sure


Congratulations mate, nd thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

ajjucpy said:


> Hi Members,
> I got grant mail today, for timeline please check my Signature.
> 
> I Have been a silent member of this forum and want to suggest only one thing to all those who are still waiting for that golden mail.
> 
> Only keep the +ve cases in your mind as that can only ease you from anxiety and help u pass the days till you get ur grant letter(Because it is definitely going to come now or tomorrow)
> 
> Best of Luck and Sit tight golden mail will come soon for sure :thumb:



Congratulations


----------



## aminn_524

sultan_azam said:


> Ideally they shouldn't ask but recently onr guy was asked documents for experience for which he hasnt claimed experience points, it may be by mistake
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi, this is the case you are referring to? 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-29823


----------



## 90.ajoshi

sultan_azam said:


> i think better not to upload anything now, if CO needed anything, they would have informed you in their contact




Okay. Thanks!


----------



## Omahzebo

ajjucpy said:


> Hi Members,
> I got grant mail today, for timeline please check my Signature.
> 
> I Have been a silent member of this forum and want to suggest only one thing to all those who are still waiting for that golden mail.
> 
> Only keep the +ve cases in your mind as that can only ease you from anxiety and help u pass the days till you get ur grant letter(Because it is definitely going to come now or tomorrow)
> 
> Best of Luck and Sit tight golden mail will come soon for sure


Big congrats to you...


----------



## perfect_devil

Hi Friends,

Will I need to provide salary slips for my first employer which was deducted by ACS in skill assessment? I have 3-4 payslips in total from this employer and bank statements.

Any help is appreciated! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

Dear expats,
Need some help over documentation before lodging my application
1. Do I need form16 for each and every year for each and every company i worked for or one form 16 for each company will be sufficient?


----------



## prashant_wase

prashant_wase said:


> Yes for sure
> Employment documents : CV, Offer letter, Promotion letter, Appraisal letters, was in same company for five years, first two years all salary slips and rest remaining years 1/quarter, salary statement, ACS documents rnr in letter head.
> 
> Relationships documents: Marriage certificates, two passport size photographs of both, 3 normal photographs of us together, some travel air tickets.
> 
> Tax Documents : ITR for last two years rest years form 26 AS, form 16 plus my company gave me form 16 on letter head and they named it salary statement.
> 
> Bank Documents : only provided last two years bank statements, did not bothered to highlight the salaries.
> 
> Educational documents : Degree certificates, transcripts, university letter mentioning CRICOS number (completed education from Australia), didn't bothered to put 10th and 12th class any documents.
> 
> Other documents : Passport, old passport, Pcc Australia and India, medical referral letters, Adhar card(for Indian Nationality), driving license both Indian and Australian (Australia learning permit)
> 
> I think that's all....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Forget to mention form 80 and form 1221 as well. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi experts, 

I live in Saudi .. I'm Egyptian. My saudi ID card (Iqama) has a different spelling of my name. (I'm Mohamed Ahmed Sherif Shehata in passport .. Mohammed Ahmed Shahataah in the Iqama\ID)

Now, when I did my EA Assesment, I submitted a declaration to state that both are the same person who's me .. I wrote that and signed it. (Got positive assessment and invited on October 4th)

I'm lodging my application .. In Form 80, there was a question about the spellings and I specified that .. any further thoughts ? Do I need to upload that declaration again ? would there be any official document needed from Saudi government or so ?

Plz advise ..


----------



## rinoshkk

mpathak9 said:


> Dear expats,
> Need some help over documentation before lodging my application
> 1. Do I need form16 for each and every year for each and every company i worked for or one form 16 for each company will be sufficient?


It is better to upload the form 16 for all the years which you are claiming points for. Along with you can also share 26AS forms, which will act as proof for taxes paid.

Thanks,
Rinosh


----------



## krishnamohan

staokeer said:


> Good morning/Salam all,
> 
> By grace of the almighty, me and my family have received the GRANT a few minutes back.
> 
> All the best for those who are yet to receive.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 28-Nov-2016 - Paid Visa fee
> 2-Dec-2016 - CO allocation
> 24-Dec-2016 - Information provided clicked
> 2-Feb-2107 - CO asked for wife's declaration as PCC for Saudia Arabia wasn't given.
> 6-Mar-2017 - Declaration signed by Chennai Australian consul general and uploaded in Immi
> 25-Oct-2017 - Grant letter
> 
> Getting your grant is in the hands of our Lord and he gives it when it's the right time for you. Consider a person getting a grant and if for any personal reason like an accident (god forbid) isn't able to go then ??? What about a person who gets a grant and also goes but for some reason there aren't any jobs then ??? So always have faith in your creator and trust his will as he wouldn't want anything bad for you.


DEAR FRIEND,
Congrats and all the best for you. Since i am in same time lines , i want to know your IED ( Initial Entry date) given ?

thanking you
lodging : 355 days 
Delay mail received from DIBP : 14th July.2017
Empl. verification : 23.July.17
Bank statements sent as per AHC New Delhi request on 04.Aug.2017
Case officer contacted for Child PCC : Sept.15.2017
PCC -uploaded : 20.Sept.2017
Grant ::juggle:


----------



## deepanm

Hi All,

I worked in Company A from 2009 to 2012 in India and from 2012 to 2014 in Australia for the same company. My company is ready to give me reference letter from 2009 to 2014 on company letter head with the Company's India address. That being said, they will not mention I worked in Australia (but I can prove with Tax Statements/Payslips/Bank Stmts).

My question is,

1. If I Go with Company reference letter, ACS result will state that I worked in India. In that case,Can I mention in the EOI application that I worked both in India and Australia? Kindly advise if this will create any problem.

2.Given the above scenario,Should I get the company provided reference letter or go for Statutory Declaration?

Thanks in Advance,

Deepan.


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Hi experts, 

I live in Saudi .. I'm Egyptian. My saudi ID card (Iqama) has a different spelling of my name. (I'm Mohamed Ahmed Sherif Shehata in passport .. Mohammed Ahmed Shahataah in the Iqama\ID)

Now, when I did my EA Assesment, I submitted a declaration to state that both are the same person who's me .. I wrote that and signed it. (Got positive assessment and invited on October 4th)

I'm lodging my application .. In Form 80, there was a question about the spellings and I specified that .. any further thoughts ? Do I need to upload that declaration again ? would there be any official document needed from Saudi government or so ?


----------



## abhishekcool702

m.sh.shehata said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I live in Saudi .. I'm Egyptian. My saudi ID card (Iqama) has a different spelling of my name. (I'm Mohamed Ahmed Sherif Shehata in passport .. Mohammed Ahmed Shahataah in the Iqama\ID)
> 
> Now, when I did my EA Assesment, I submitted a declaration to state that both are the same person who's me .. I wrote that and signed it. (Got positive assessment and invited on October 4th)
> 
> I'm lodging my application .. In Form 80, there was a question about the spellings and I specified that .. any further thoughts ? Do I need to upload that declaration again ? would there be any official document needed from Saudi government or so ?


Mate I guess u need to give an affidavit stating that you are known by two names and write both the names on that affidavit.


----------



## aks80

deepanm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I worked in Company A from 2009 to 2012 in India and from 2012 to 2014 in Australia for the same company. My company is ready to give me reference letter from 2009 to 2014 on company letter head with the Company's India address. That being said, they will not mention I worked in Australia (but I can prove with Tax Statements/Payslips/Bank Stmts).
> 
> My question is,
> 
> 1. If I Go with Company reference letter, ACS result will state that I worked in India. In that case,Can I mention in the EOI application that I worked both in India and Australia? Kindly advise if this will create any problem.
> 
> 2.Given the above scenario,Should I get the company provided reference letter or go for Statutory Declaration?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Deepan.


Had a similar situation where I could get a reference letter, but they wouldn't explicitly mention my US stint. I went in with SD. The ACS result clearly mentioned the location as US which was used in EOI as well. I provided tax proofs and payslips for my US stint.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi experts,

Is birth certificate mandatory for my 6 months baby. I have Aadhar and passport(are these proofs enough or still I have to submit birth certificate). 

Thanks in advance


----------



## emp0mat

Hi all,
looking at the lodgement dates, I'm trying to make sense out of the grants. 

If you take any day of visa lodgement on immitracker until 18/09/17, you will find some grants, some CO contacts and some application being untouched. Why is that? Why does the DIBP not work it's way through the queue?

I'm happy for all the guys who get their direct grants after approximately 5 weeks, but why are there still applicantions being ignored that should actually be looked at before giving away another grant for an applicant with a later lodgement date?


----------



## 90.ajoshi

emp0mat said:


> Hi all,
> looking at the lodgement dates, I'm trying to make sense out of the grants.
> 
> If you take any day of visa lodgement on immitracker until 18/09/17, you will find some grants, some CO contacts and some application being untouched. Why is that? Why does the DIBP not work it's way through the queue?
> 
> I'm happy for all the guys who get their direct grants after approximately 5 weeks, but why are there still applicantions being ignored that should actually be looked at before giving away another grant for an applicant with a later lodgement date?




I think it has to do with several factors...DIBPs priority occupations, skill select points, case complications, insufficient documents, etc. it’s hard to predict exactly what factor plays a bigger role. 

I agree it is a little unfair that they don’t go in order. But it is what it is.


----------



## rocktopus

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 261313 is the code, I'm trying my best to raise the points with atleast 5 more points. All depends on my wife as she's the primary Applicant .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You'll need at the very least 65 points to cut it for 189 ANZCO 261313, but even then you'll have to wait quite a fair bit...


----------



## rocktopus

emp0mat said:


> Hi all,
> looking at the lodgement dates, I'm trying to make sense out of the grants.
> 
> If you take any day of visa lodgement on immitracker until 18/09/17, you will find some grants, some CO contacts and some application being untouched. Why is that? Why does the DIBP not work it's way through the queue?
> 
> I'm happy for all the guys who get their direct grants after approximately 5 weeks, but why are there still applicantions being ignored that should actually be looked at before giving away another grant for an applicant with a later lodgement date?


I suspect DIBP have their own prioritization rules to process applications based on ANZCO, applicant background, age, qualification, points, etc and create a process queue based on that. Applicants from some countries will also definitely face more checks than others.

I also suspect (bare in mind this is only my own speculation) that as soon as CO contact has been established, the application falls somewhere towards at the end of the queue and even if requested information is submitted straight away, won't be looked at until other parts of the queue are processed.


----------



## m.sh.shehata

abhishekcool702 said:


> Mate I guess u need to give an affidavit stating that you are known by two names and write both the names on that affidavit.


That's what I did .. I wrote a declaration\affidavit at home, printed it, and signed it ? 

Is that what you mean shall be enough? or you mean an affidavit from a Saudi entity or so ?


----------



## amigos

*Grants*

Dear all,

It is so great to inform you that I have just received grants for my self and family. It is direct grant with long stressful wait of 5 months sharply.

Best wishes for all awaiting applicants. You will get your grant soon. Your day will come definitely.

P/S: my case processed by Brisbane team but grants from Adelaide

Happy happy

ANZCO: 234111
Invited: 10/5
Lodged: 26/5
Direct grant: 26/10
Onshore


----------



## AmazingTiger

amigos said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is so great to inform you that I have just received grants for my self and family. It is direct grant with long stressful wait of 5 months sharply.
> 
> Best wishes for all awaiting applicants. You will get your grant soon. Your day will come definitely.
> 
> P/S: my case processed by Brisbane team but grants from Adelaide
> 
> Happy happy
> 
> ANZCO: 234111
> Invited: 10/5
> Lodged: 26/5
> Direct grant: 26/10
> Onshore


Congratulations, best of luck !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos

AmazingTiger said:


> Congratulations, best of luck !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you AmazingTiger,

Your grant will come soon,


----------



## AmazingTiger

m.sh.shehata said:


> That's what I did .. I wrote a declaration\affidavit at home, printed it, and signed it ?
> 
> Is that what you mean shall be enough? or you mean an affidavit from a Saudi entity or so ?


Per DIBP What constitutes an affidavit/statutory declaration is governed by the laws of your country of residence. For example: in India one needs to make the declaration on what is called a stamp paper, sign in front of a notary advocate and get the notary advocate's signature as well to 'notarise' it and that is a affidavit.

So, imho, applicants with country of residence as Saudi can help you confirm if what you did is sufficient for it to be considered as a affidavit.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

amigos said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It is so great to inform you that I have just received grants for my self and family. It is direct grant with long stressful wait of 5 months sharply.
> 
> Best wishes for all awaiting applicants. You will get your grant soon. Your day will come definitely.
> 
> P/S: my case processed by Brisbane team but grants from Adelaide
> 
> Happy happy
> 
> ANZCO: 234111
> Invited: 10/5
> Lodged: 26/5
> Direct grant: 26/10
> Onshore


Congratulations Amigos!! All the very best for your future!!


----------



## AmazingTiger

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Is birth certificate mandatory for my 6 months baby. I have Aadhar and passport(are these proofs enough or still I have to submit birth certificate).
> 
> Thanks in advance


I do not under the hesitation in getting a BC for the new born. CO could insist considering he/she is a new born. That is just my opinion, choice is yours.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

emp0mat said:


> Hi all,
> looking at the lodgement dates, I'm trying to make sense out of the grants.
> 
> If you take any day of visa lodgement on immitracker until 18/09/17, you will find some grants, some CO contacts and some application being untouched. Why is that? Why does the DIBP not work it's way through the queue?
> 
> I'm happy for all the guys who get their direct grants after approximately 5 weeks, but why are there still applicantions being ignored that should actually be looked at before giving away another grant for an applicant with a later lodgement date?


I hope these will give you some general idea. However, it all depends on case to case, as each case is unique.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...skilled-recognised-graduate-visa-subclass-476

Thanks!


----------



## m.sh.shehata

AmazingTiger said:


> Per DIBP What constitutes an affidavit/statutory declaration is governed by the laws of your country of residence. For example: in India one needs to make the declaration on what is called a stamp paper, sign in front of a notary advocate and get the notary advocate's signature as well to 'notarise' it and that is a affidavit.
> 
> So, imho, applicants with country of residence as Saudi can help you confirm if what you did is sufficient for it to be considered as a affidavit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



Well, one good thing is that the Saudi PCC has the name, ID# and passport number, and my picture. So, if the CO is fair enough, he\she shall consider that as a proof of me being Mohamed Shehata, & Mohammed Shahatah !! (Specially that it's only miss-spelled, no big differences)

I'm thinking to wait and see if a CO will request any further data .. What do you think ? .. Does that make sense to pass ?
Or shall I look for the procedure to prepare official affidavit ?


----------



## amigos

rinoshkk said:


> Congratulations Amigos!! All the very best for your future!!


Thank you so much, rinoshkk

All the best,


----------



## NCH

Are there any different (or additional) steps for lodging PR visa for onshore applicants which differ from offshore applicants?


----------



## au513

Hi guys,

I uploaded Form80 while lodging the visa application but then, to my surprise, noticed that some of the checkboxes that I ticked earlier did not have tick anymore. Due to this, I uploaded another Form80 with a description 'Revised_Form80". Is it Ok to upload this way? Or should there any other actions to be taken in such case?


----------



## klusarun

amigos said:


> Thank you so much, rinoshkk
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,




Congrats buddy


----------



## jithooos

au513 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded Form80 while lodging the visa application but then, to my surprise, noticed that some of the checkboxes that I ticked earlier did not have tick anymore. Due to this, I uploaded another Form80 with a description 'Revised_Form80". Is it Ok to upload this way? Or should there any other actions to be taken in such case?




That’s very fine. CO will review the latest one .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

prashant_wase said:


> Cheers mate, congratulations, I got one today too..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations to both of you


----------



## az1610

any visa grant in last 2 weeks for applicants with commencement email?? especially june and july applicants?


----------



## jaguar123

az1610 said:


> any visa grant in last 2 weeks for applicants with commencement email?? especially june and july applicants?


I had got immi commence mail on 27 Sept, I think it means job verification.


----------



## az1610

jaguar123 said:


> I had got immi commence mail on 27 Sept, I think it means job verification.


i have zero work experience yet i received the same email


----------



## az1610

jaguar123 said:


> I had got immi commence mail on 27 Sept, I think it means job verification.


i have zero work experience, yet i received the same email


----------



## visakh

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 261313 is the code, I'm trying my best to raise the points with atleast 5 more points. All depends on my wife as she's the primary Applicant .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


LOL !!
All the very best.
Have you done the ACS assessment part, where most of them got a deduction of few years of experience.


----------



## srinivassv

Hi friends,

CO contacted me on 5th-Oct asking for Health checkup details within 28 days.
due to medication, myself and my wife delayed for 3 weeks and got health assessment on today(26-Oct), but usually it will take 5 working days to reflect the assessment details in Immiaccount.
Now, can I click on 'Information Provided' button in Immiaccount or do I need wait until assessment details uploaded into the Immiaccount by BUPA?
If I wait wait for 5 more days, it will cross 28 days period.
Please need your suggestions.

Thanks,
Srinivas


----------



## rocktopus

NCH said:


> Are there any different (or additional) steps for lodging PR visa for onshore applicants which differ from offshore applicants?


No difference, apart from the fact that onshore applicants might get bridging visa if their current visa expires after having applied for PR.


----------



## JP Mosa

srinivassv said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted me on 5th-Oct asking for Health checkup details within 28 days.
> 
> due to medication, myself and my wife delayed for 3 weeks and got health assessment on today(26-Oct), but usually it will take 5 working days to reflect the assessment details in Immiaccount.
> 
> Now, can I click on 'Information Provided' button in Immiaccount or do I need wait until assessment details uploaded into the Immiaccount by BUPA?
> 
> If I wait wait for 5 more days, it will cross 28 days period.
> 
> Please need your suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Srinivas




You don’t have to wait till your medical results upload, it’s medical centre job.

If you are done with medicals, safe side, upload medical centre fee receipt and press IP

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1210778

m.sh.shehata said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per DIBP What constitutes an affidavit/statutory declaration is governed by the laws of your country of residence. For example: in India one needs to make the declaration on what is called a stamp paper, sign in front of a notary advocate and get the notary advocate's signature as well to 'notarise' it and that is a affidavit.
> 
> So, imho, applicants with country of residence as Saudi can help you confirm if what you did is sufficient for it to be considered as a affidavit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one good thing is that the Saudi PCC has the name, ID# and passport number, and my picture. So, if the CO is fair enough, he\she shall consider that as a proof of me being Mohamed Shehata, & Mohammed Shahatah !! (Specially that it's only miss-spelled, no big differences)
> 
> I'm thinking to wait and see if a CO will request any further data .. What do you think ? .. Does that make sense to pass ?
> Or shall I look for the procedure to prepare official affidavit ?
Click to expand...

Im in the same boat, looks like Arab countries are don't consider the naming as an international issue. I had been in Bahrain, Saudi and now UAE. Each country had different naming convention. Some took the full father name and put it with your name, some put only first name of father. In Saudi spelling mistakes are so common in ID cards and changing is nightmare.

The problem get worse when I looked at my old job contracts. Sometimes I am referred by my father name and some times by family name. No consistency.

If that all is not enough then if you have Muhammad in your or in your father name then it is another issue. Sometimes it will be written with o instead u, sometimes single m instead of mm etc.

I have not provided any explanation for this nor I have provided an affidevit. I am assuming that the CO will be an expert in dealing with Middle East applications and should be aware of these things. Anyway, the main id is passport + birth certf + degrees where correct name is mentioned.

All those secondary documents from arab countries carry such minor mistakes in spellings. All the best. Let me know what you did for it.


----------



## minh_phan

Hi guys, I lodged the 189 visa (onshore) on 19th Sep. Until now there isn't any CO contact or commencement email. The status is still "Received". Is this a sign of direct grant (hopefully)?


----------



## srinivassv

JP Mosa said:


> You don’t have to wait till your medical results upload, it’s medical centre job.
> 
> If you are done with medicals, safe side, upload medical centre fee receipt and press IP
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Mosa


----------



## reyno_obrien

Hi All,
I received the invite on 18th Oct (ICT Business Analyst). I am in the process of scanning my certificates to send to my agent. i am working for the current company for the past 10 years. worked in 3 companies previously.

I have couple of questions 

1. my agent has asked me to get employer reference letters for each employment. for current company itself i got Statuatory declaration from my manager (he quit the company) for ACS. Also, ACS had considered only from 2011 of my work experience of current company for my occupation. i dont think i will be able to get employer reference letters for previous companies. Is there a work around like getting statutory declarations from my manager of previous companies. that too i can get for previous 2 companies not for the 1st one. Please advise.
2. Form 16 - how many years of form 16 should i provide? i can give the ones for my current company (10 yrs) and for previous (2 yrs) as well. will that be enough or should i give for all previous ones. i dont think i have them.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


----------



## yousufkhan

srinivassv said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> CO contacted me on 5th-Oct asking for Health checkup details within 28 days.
> due to medication, myself and my wife delayed for 3 weeks and got health assessment on today(26-Oct), but usually it will take 5 working days to reflect the assessment details in Immiaccount.
> Now, can I click on 'Information Provided' button in Immiaccount or do I need wait until assessment details uploaded into the Immiaccount by BUPA?
> If I wait wait for 5 more days, it will cross 28 days period.
> Please need your suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Srinivas


-

Hi there,

You can provide the medical receipt as evidence of medical on the portal & press Information Provided button. Your medical center will upload once they are done with your medicals so don't worry about delay after 28 days.


----------



## ravinder.529

Friends,
While Uploading the DOC in VISA application, where to upload passport size photographs ?

Also Under Kids section, There are fields such as English language evidence, Character evidence, Custody evidence, Relationship evidence. I suppose , I can leave these field blanks. Pl suggest


----------



## visakh

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I lodged the 189 visa (onshore) on 19th Sep. Until now there isn't any CO contact or commencement email. The status is still "Received". Is this a sign of direct grant (hopefully)?


i have lodged it on 21 Sept 2017, status is still received with no CO contact.
Hopefully, we can expect a direct grant after a long waiting period with no CO contact, but that too a guess !!!


----------



## dillipreddy

hello people, 

Do u think that i need to mention my partners job that she is doing currently , we r not claiming any points, if i mention her job, we need to get reference letters and other docs , so is it really necessary to mention her job ??


----------



## balaji_r

krishnamohan said:


> DEAR FRIEND,
> Congrats and all the best for you. Since i am in same time lines , i want to know your IED ( Initial Entry date) given ?
> 
> thanking you
> lodging : 355 days
> Delay mail received from DIBP : 14th July.2017
> Empl. verification : 23.July.17
> Bank statements sent as per AHC New Delhi request on 04.Aug.2017
> Case officer contacted for Child PCC : Sept.15.2017
> PCC -uploaded : 20.Sept.2017
> Grant ::juggle:


Is PCC required for kids? I have a 23 months old kid. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

dillipreddy said:


> hello people,
> 
> Do u think that i need to mention my partners job that she is doing currently , we r not claiming any points, if i mention her job, we need to get reference letters and other docs , so is it really necessary to mention her job ??




If you are not claiming partner’s points, not at all required, but do mention details in F-80

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

balaji_r said:


> Is PCC required for kids? I have a 23 months old kid.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No, not required

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

ravinder.529 said:


> Friends,
> While Uploading the DOC in VISA application, where to upload passport size photographs ?
> 
> Also Under Kids section, There are fields such as English language evidence, Character evidence, Custody evidence, Relationship evidence. I suppose , I can leave these field blanks. Pl suggest


There is no particular need to upload photos. I didn't.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

balaji_r said:


> krishnamohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR FRIEND,
> Congrats and all the best for you. Since i am in same time lines , i want to know your IED ( Initial Entry date) given ?
> 
> thanking you
> lodging : 355 days
> Delay mail received from DIBP : 14th July.2017
> Empl. verification : 23.July.17
> Bank statements sent as per AHC New Delhi request on 04.Aug.2017
> Case officer contacted for Child PCC : Sept.15.2017
> PCC -uploaded : 20.Sept.2017
> Grant :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is PCC required for kids? I have a 23 months old kid.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not for anyone under 16 years if I remember right.


----------



## ravinder.529

abhishekv said:


> There is no particular need to upload photos. I didn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ok, But what about other sections which I mentioned. Should I leave it blank.


----------



## R_J

Dear All, 

Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today. 

Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.

Your grants are on the way   Wishing you all Success.


----------



## prateekjain1988

R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> Your grants are on the way   Wishing you all Success.


Congratulations!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

az1610 said:


> any visa grant in last 2 weeks for applicants with commencement email?? especially june and july applicants?



yes one memeber got his grant today with immi commncmnt mail which he rcvd on 15th sept


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations RJ...Good luck!!



R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> Your grants are on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you all Success.


----------



## shekharsince1986

R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> Your grants are on the way   Wishing you all Success.


Congratulations.. please share your timeline ... Cheers

The best is yet to come

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J

ANZSCO: 261111 ICT Business 
19-Jun-2017: ACS assessment submitted
18-Jul-2017: PTE-A 
21-Jul-2017: ACS assessment received +ve
22-Jul-2017: EOI Logged
25-Jul-2017: Invited
08-Aug-2017: Indian PCC
17-Aug-2017: Lodged
05-Sep-2017: Health Certificate provided
15-Sep-2017: IMMI Assessment Commence Email-Adelaide
10-Oct-2017: AHC Verfication call to me
26-Oct-2017 Grant:


----------



## prateekjain1988

R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> Your grants are on the way   Wishing you all Success.


Some insights on AHC verification call please.


----------



## m.sh.shehata

Experts, 

lodged my visa .. and have a couple of questions, but first; these are the documents I uploaded

- Qualifications >
B.Sc. Certificate 
B.Sc Transcript

- IDenditiy >
Birth Certificate
National ID Card from egypt (translated)
Military exemption record from egypt (translated)
Passport (1st page translated)

- Travel document > 
Current Passport
Old expired passport

- Skills > 
EA Skill assessment 

- Character >
Form 80
Form 1221
Form 1399
PCC Egypt
PCC Saudi Arabia
- Health > 
Medical exam done and submitted

- Photographs > 
Passport size photo

- Work Experience > (7 yrs all in Saudi Arabia - 1 yr old employer, 6 yrs with current employer)
Reference letter from my previous employer with salary stated on it
Reference letter from my current employer (No salary stated on it)
Employment contract from my previous employer
Employment contract of current employer
Bank statement of the full last year
Payslips of 2 years from my current employer
Registrations of Engineering councils (Saudi Council of Engineers)
Registrations of Engineering councils (Egypt's Council of Engineers)
Saudi residence permit
CV\Resume

- Language > IELTS certificate

- FORM 1029 "Notification of incorrect answer" > I mistaked the spelling of my last name in one of the fields, so uploaded that 


Any more comments, reminders, feedback ??? .. Does that look good ??

My questions\worries are:
1) I've seen ppl submitting old payslips from their previous employers, but I dont have that .. is it OK ?

2) I didn't provide HR letter specifying the salary of my current employer, I rely on the fact that it is stated in my bank statement, payslip, and contract ! .. shouldn't that be Ok ?


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,

exactly more than 7 months now since i lodged my visa application with all docs at one go. Since then no contact or emails whatsoever from them. Immi account says LODGED. Does it take too long? I didnt even had been contacted by anyone. A bit worried now. Kindly suggest


----------



## shekharsince1986

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> exactly more than 7 months now since i lodged my visa application with all docs at one go. Since then no contact or emails whatsoever from them. Immi account says LODGED. Does it take too long? I didnt even had been contacted by anyone. A bit worried now. Kindly suggest


Did you do it yourself or through an MARA agent??

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam_K

did it myself.


----------



## Gautam_K

shekharsince1986 said:


> Did you do it yourself or through an MARA agent??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


did it myself


----------



## shekharsince1986

Gautam_K said:


> did it myself


Should have got a CO contact atleast.. wait for one more month, as the official timeline is 8 months and then try to contact DIBP

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## balaji_r

abhishekv said:


> No, not required
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks Abishek 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.sh.shehata

coolestbliss said:


> Im in the same boat, looks like Arab countries are don't consider the naming as an international issue. I had been in Bahrain, Saudi and now UAE. Each country had different naming convention. Some took the full father name and put it with your name, some put only first name of father. In Saudi spelling mistakes are so common in ID cards and changing is nightmare.
> 
> The problem get worse when I looked at my old job contracts. Sometimes I am referred by my father name and some times by family name. No consistency.
> 
> If that all is not enough then if you have Muhammad in your or in your father name then it is another issue. Sometimes it will be written with o instead u, sometimes single m instead of mm etc.
> 
> I have not provided any explanation for this nor I have provided an affidevit. I am assuming that the CO will be an expert in dealing with Middle East applications and should be aware of these things. Anyway, the main id is passport + birth certf + degrees where correct name is mentioned.
> 
> All those secondary documents from arab countries carry such minor mistakes in spellings. All the best. Let me know what you did for it.



I wrote a declaration myself .. printed it, signed, and uploaded.

Will wait to see if the CO will consider it OK or request anything more !! (Hope he\she doesn't)

-----

19.08.2017 | MSA Lodged Fast Track
22.09.2017 | MSA Positive Assessment Received
23.9.2017 | EOI Lodged
04.10.2017 | Invitation Received
23.10.2017 | Lodged - Documents Uploaded


----------



## emp0mat

Hi guys,
I aimed for a direct grant, but now I got the CO contact. I am very unhappy because it feels like the CO didn't look carefully enough to avoid it.

The apparently unsufficent information that is requested by the CO is regarding the De Facto relationship to my girlfriend.

The letter says:

_Evidence of your relationship with your de facto partner
Please provide further supporting documents (see Request details below for your
information) & explain why you have a different address with your partner.
Note: according to your lease/rental agreement dated 7 Sep. 2017, it says
With this letter we confirm that the rental agreement between the registered
lessees
<*SNIP*>
Concerning the property: <*SNIP*>
was signed on the 29/12/2015 and exists up to today. The rental relationship
began on 01/01/2016. No cancellation has been made up to today.
However, both your Form 80s and German Police clearance show you have a different
address with your partner_

It is true, that we have different registered addresses. But I explained the reason why that is and it seems like the CO didn't took this explanation into consideration. In Form 80 I provided this crucial information under Part T - Additional information.

I wrote:
_I have changed my official registration address to <*SNIP*> to qualify for employer-related travel expenses while my work location remained <*SNIP*>. However, the leased apartment in <*SNIP*> enables my girlfriend and me to stay together permanently and be close to our work locations._

Additionally I have attached the lease agreement, one declaration by my mother and another one by friends to witness the fact that we live in <*SNIP*> together. Also, I have attached the contract with my employer which states that my work location is <*SNIP*>.

I could have written down <*SNIP*> as my actual address, but it would contradict with the address on my ID and Police clearance. As I said the official registered address is in <*SNIP*> while the girlfriend's is in <*SNIP*>. I had to change it to <*SNIP*> to qualifiy for a higher salary from my employer (comparable to Australian Fly-In Fly-Out scheme).

Very frustrated! Please help!


----------



## sara26

R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> Your grants are on the way   Wishing you all Success.


Congratulations R_J


----------



## R_J

prateekjain1988 said:


> Some insights on AHC verification call please.


The person was interested in knowing about my roles and responsibilities and she was noting it down when I was speaking. She also enquired asked about my education and other qualifications. The call lasted for about 20 min.


----------



## preet123

Dear all,

I lodged VISA on 1 oct with all doc but what about form 80 do CO will ask from all or I myself do it before hand 


Regards
Preet


----------



## HARINDERJEET

_ritz said:


> Congratulations RJ...Good luck!!


Congrats man....


----------



## R_J

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I lodged VISA on 1 oct with all doc but what about form 80 do CO will ask from all or I myself do it before hand
> 
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Please upload all docs upfront and try for a direct grant


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upbeat

Hi everyone!

I've got 2 questions:
- Do I need to get my PCC attested? Can I just upload the coloured scan copy?
Has there been a case where CO would come back and ask for an attested copy ?

- Do I need to upload passport size photographs? I see people mentioning about that but I don't see it in my checklist.

Thanks!


----------



## klusarun

R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Your grants are on the way   Wishing you all Success.




Congrats buddy


----------



## Heprex

R_J said:


> The person was interested in knowing about my roles and responsibilities and she was noting it down when I was speaking. She also enquired asked about my education and other qualifications. The call lasted for about 20 min.


Pardon my ignorance, but what does AHC means?


----------



## R_J

Heprex said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does AHC means?


No probs Heprex, AHC is Australian High Commission


----------



## Heprex

R_J said:


> No probs Heprex, AHC is Australian High Commission


Thank you!! And congratulations to you grant. Have a pleasant day ahead.


----------



## Omahzebo

R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> Your grants are on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you all Success.


Congrats.... wondering why the role confirmation call. Did you claim point from your work experience?


----------



## jithooos

Upbeat said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've got 2 questions:
> - Do I need to get my PCC attested? Can I just upload the coloured scan copy?
> Has there been a case where CO would come back and ask for an attested copy ?
> 
> - Do I need to upload passport size photographs? I see people mentioning about that but I don't see it in my checklist.
> 
> Thanks!




1.Coloured scans would suffice. No need to attest them. Only monochrome docs need to be attested. 

2. Not required 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J

Yes 10 Points..


----------



## dillipreddy

hello people,

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

Yes

Duration of overseas employment: 5 years in the past 10 years"

wats the answer for this my agent kept YES for this , but im not employed overseas


----------



## abhishekcool702

dillipreddy said:


> hello people,
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Duration of overseas employment: 5 years in the past 10 years"
> 
> wats the answer for this my agent kept YES for this , but im not employed overseas


Overseas here refers to outside Australia. So it means if u have 5 years of experience anywhere in the world except for Australia.


----------



## dillipreddy

abhishekcool702 said:


> Overseas here refers to outside Australia. So it means if u have 5 years of experience anywhere in the world except for Australia.


 thx Abishek


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hi Expats,

I am awaiting for an outcome on my application after providing all requested additional docs by the CO on 7th Sept 2017. 
The immi tracker says expected date of grant after CO contact for my lodgment date of 9 August, is 16 Dec 2017. 

I am currently in USA. While working out all my options, I was considering moving back to India in December until there is an outcome from DIBP on my application. 

If I provide this update to DIBP through “update us” link in immi account, would this affect my application processing? Is there any negative impact? I will essentially be quitting my current job in USA. But I am not claiming any employment related points in my application.

Has anyone done this before? Changing country of residence after submitting the application and CO contact documents?


----------



## AmazingTiger

90.ajoshi said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am awaiting for an outcome on my application after providing all requested additional docs by the CO on 7th Sept 2017.
> The immi tracker says expected date of grant after CO contact for my lodgment date of 9 August, is 16 Dec 2017.
> 
> I am currently in USA. While working out all my options, I was considering moving back to India in December until there is an outcome from DIBP on my application.
> 
> If I provide this update to DIBP through “update us” link in immi account, would this affect my application processing? Is there any negative impact? I will essentially be quitting my current job in USA. But I am not claiming any employment related points in my application.
> 
> Has anyone done this before? Changing country of residence after submitting the application and CO contact documents?


IMO, it does not impact your application processing. You may need to update your form 80, form 1221 and visa application thru the update option.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi experts,

Me and my wife has different addresses after marriage for 8 months because she is working at Hyderabad and I am in bangalore and after that she left the job, now from 10 months we have same address. Is there any issue with this while filling FORM 80.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

AmazingTiger said:


> IMO, it does not impact your application processing. You may need to update your form 80, form 1221 and visa application thru the update option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




In case for some reason my outcome gets delayed and say my PCC from USA (FBI and California) expire before I get an outcome, can I apply for new PCC from India?

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam

90.ajoshi said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am awaiting for an outcome on my application after providing all requested additional docs by the CO on 7th Sept 2017.
> The immi tracker says expected date of grant after CO contact for my lodgment date of 9 August, is 16 Dec 2017.
> 
> I am currently in USA. While working out all my options, I was considering moving back to India in December until there is an outcome from DIBP on my application.
> 
> If I provide this update to DIBP through “update us” link in immi account, would this affect my application processing? Is there any negative impact? I will essentially be quitting my current job in USA. But I am not claiming any employment related points in my application.
> 
> Has anyone done this before? Changing country of residence after submitting the application and CO contact documents?


It won't have any negative impact

However, there could be negative impact if you don't update your change of circumstances to DIBP

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

90.ajoshi said:


> In case for some reason my outcome gets delayed and say my PCC from USA (FBI and California) expire before I get an outcome, can I apply for new PCC from India?
> 
> Thanks!


I have seen people applying for FBI PCC from India

However, I guess you won't be asked to provide the new PCC from USA, just my thought

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Upbeat said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've got 2 questions:
> - Do I need to get my PCC attested? Can I just upload the coloured scan copy?
> Has there been a case where CO would come back and ask for an attested copy ?
> 
> - Do I need to upload passport size photographs? I see people mentioning about that but I don't see it in my checklist.
> 
> Thanks!


Just upload the Color scan of PCC, no attestation required

Uploading photograph is good, I was asked for it

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I lodged VISA on 1 oct with all doc but what about form 80 do CO will ask from all or I myself do it before hand
> 
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Better not wait for co to ask it, fill and upload it

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

90.ajoshi said:


> In case for some reason my outcome gets delayed and say my PCC from USA (FBI and California) expire before I get an outcome, can I apply for new PCC from India?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. If requires, you can have it delivered to an US address or an Indian address.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 90.ajoshi

AmazingTiger said:


> Yes. If requires, you can have it delivered to an US address or an Indian address.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Thanks for your reply!


----------



## 90.ajoshi

sultan_azam said:


> I have seen people applying for FBI PCC from India
> 
> However, I guess you won't be asked to provide the new PCC from USA, just my thought
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



What if the USA PCC expires in June 2018, when I am in India, and the application is still being assessed and the assessor when making a decision realizes that the PCC provided was from last year when I filed? At that point, I still would have lived in USA in last 10 years, but not currently staying there. Would they not ask for a new one?


----------



## sultan_azam

m.sh.shehata said:


> Experts,
> 
> lodged my visa .. and have a couple of questions, but first; these are the documents I uploaded
> 
> - Qualifications >
> B.Sc. Certificate
> B.Sc Transcript
> 
> - IDenditiy >
> Birth Certificate
> National ID Card from egypt (translated)
> Military exemption record from egypt (translated)
> Passport (1st page translated)
> 
> - Travel document >
> Current Passport
> Old expired passport
> 
> - Skills >
> EA Skill assessment
> 
> - Character >
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Form 1399
> PCC Egypt
> PCC Saudi Arabia
> - Health >
> Medical exam done and submitted
> 
> - Photographs >
> Passport size photo
> 
> - Work Experience > (7 yrs all in Saudi Arabia - 1 yr old employer, 6 yrs with current employer)
> Reference letter from my previous employer with salary stated on it
> Reference letter from my current employer (No salary stated on it)
> Employment contract from my previous employer
> Employment contract of current employer
> Bank statement of the full last year
> Payslips of 2 years from my current employer
> Registrations of Engineering councils (Saudi Council of Engineers)
> Registrations of Engineering councils (Egypt's Council of Engineers)
> Saudi residence permit
> CV\Resume
> 
> - Language > IELTS certificate
> 
> - FORM 1029 "Notification of incorrect answer" > I mistaked the spelling of my last name in one of the fields, so uploaded that
> 
> 
> Any more comments, reminders, feedback ??? .. Does that look good ??
> 
> My questions\worries are:
> 1) I've seen ppl submitting old payslips from their previous employers, but I dont have that .. is it OK ?
> 
> 2) I didn't provide HR letter specifying the salary of my current employer, I rely on the fact that it is stated in my bank statement, payslip, and contract ! .. shouldn't that be Ok ?


It is good to provide payslips and corresponding bank statements if you are claiming experience points from previous employment

For visa application -The letter from HR should indicate your roles and responsibilities, if it is there then it is good, I guess, no mandatory requirement of putting salary specifically in this letter, experts can comment more on this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

How long is it usually taking for a CO to be assigned currently? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

R_J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group for all the help provided.
> 
> Your grants are on the way   Wishing you all Success.


Congratulations buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

balaji_r said:


> Is PCC required for kids? I have a 23 months old kid.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Pcc not required for persons less than 16 years of age

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> hello people,
> 
> Do u think that i need to mention my partners job that she is doing currently , we r not claiming any points, if i mention her job, we need to get reference letters and other docs , so is it really necessary to mention her job ??


Mentioning about partner's job will be good, 

No need for her documents if not claiming partner points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

90.ajoshi said:


> What if the USA PCC expires in June 2018, when I am in India, and the application is still being assessed and the assessor when making a decision realizes that the PCC provided was from last year when I filed? At that point, I still would have lived in USA in last 10 years, but not currently staying there. Would they not ask for a new one?


In your hypothetical scenario, if they ask you for a new one, you may have to get it from India which is permitted. It seems unlikely you will be asked though.


----------



## aks80

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Me and my wife has different addresses after marriage for 8 months because she is working at Hyderabad and I am in bangalore and after that she left the job, now from 10 months we have same address. Is there any issue with this while filling FORM 80.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.


You may be asked to provide additional proof of your relationship as you have been married for less than 2 years. Over and above that, you also have stayed apart for a significant period. You should state the facts as they are while filling Form 80.

There is no issue as long as you can provide proof of relationship if requested by CO.


----------



## balaji_r

sultan_azam said:


> Pcc not required for persons less than 16 years of age
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks sultan. I read that on DIBP. But someone here said PCC asked for child that's why I wanted to be sure. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

balaji_r said:


> Thanks sultan. I read that on DIBP. But someone here said PCC asked for child that's why I wanted to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


There have been such cases where pcc was asked by mistake and applicant later on clarified with co for this requirement and it was pulled back

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaji_r

sultan_azam said:


> There have been such cases where pcc was asked by mistake and applicant later on clarified with co for this requirement and it was pulled back
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Got it. Thank you once again. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi experts,

One of my employment company was in one town and I have been deputed to another city, which is client side. My question is that while filling FORM 80 my company city address would be different from my work location. Would I get any query from CO for this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 90.ajoshi

aks80 said:


> In your hypothetical scenario, if they ask you for a new one, you may have to get it from India which is permitted. It seems unlikely you will be asked though.




Yes. Thanks!


----------



## Heprex

Hello,

When uploading bank statements, what category or type of document to choose as part of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"? Is it "Bank Statement - Business" or "Other"?

Cheers,


----------



## mykmallett

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> One of my employment company was in one town and I have been deputed to another city, which is client side. My question is that while filling FORM 80 my company city address would be different from my work location. Would I get any query from CO for this.
> 
> Thanks in advance



From what I have heard from multiple friends who have done this, and lawyers, form 80 is not expected to be hyper specific. As long as you answer with the best intentions and don't hide anything, you're golden. Just put a note explaining this in the extra sheets and you won't have a problem.

DIBP are human beings, they are reasonable people, they just want to know if you're a threat.


----------



## Gjay

Hi Experts, what are the consequences of submitting documents in immi account after pressing the IP button?


----------



## satish5b8

Heprex said:


> Hello,
> 
> When uploading bank statements, what category or type of document to choose as part of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"? Is it "Bank Statement - Business" or "Other"?
> 
> Cheers,


Upload it under "Bank Statement - Business".


----------



## grsr

emp0mat said:


> Hi guys,
> I aimed for a direct grant, but now I got the CO contact. I am very unhappy because it feels like the CO didn't look carefully enough to avoid it.
> 
> The apparently unsufficent information that is requested by the CO is regarding the De Facto relationship to my girlfriend.
> 
> The letter says:
> 
> _Evidence of your relationship with your de facto partner
> Please provide further supporting documents (see Request details below for your
> information) & explain why you have a different address with your partner.
> Note: according to your lease/rental agreement dated 7 Sep. 2017, it says
> With this letter we confirm that the rental agreement between the registered
> lessees
> Ms Sandra Leuschke
> Mr Torvid Meinl
> Concerning the property: Or*** St*** 15; 5th level left
> 14*** Berlin
> was signed on the 29/12/2015 and exists up to today. The rental relationship
> began on 01/01/2016. No cancellation has been made up to today.
> However, both your Form 80s and German Police clearance show you have a different
> address with your partner_
> 
> It is true, that we have different registered addresses. But I explained the reason why that is and it seems like the CO didn't took this explanation into consideration. In Form 80 I provided this crucial information under Part T - Additional information.
> 
> I wrote:
> _I have changed my official registration address to Sch**** 12, 06*** Bitterfeld to qualify for employer-related travel expenses while my work location remained Ber***. However, the leased apartment in Or*** St*** 15, 14*** Berlin enables my girlfriend and me to stay together permanently and be close to our work locations._
> 
> Additionally I have attached the lease agreement, one declaration by my mother and another one by friends to witness the fact that we live in Berlin together. Also, I have attached the contract with my employer which states that my work location is Berlin.
> 
> I could have written down Berlin as my actual address, but it would contradict with the address on my ID and Police clearance. As I said the official registered address is in Bitterfeld while the girlfriend's is in Berlin. I had to change it to Bitterfeld to qualifiy for a higher salary from my employer (comparable to Australian Fly-In Fly-Out scheme).
> 
> Very frustrated! Please help!


Providing an affidavit stating all these information seems to be a way out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J

dillipreddy said:


> hello people,
> 
> Do u think that i need to mention my partners job that she is doing currently , we r not claiming any points, if i mention her job, we need to get reference letters and other docs , so is it really necessary to mention her job ??


Even if you are not claiming points it would be good if you mention your partner's job and attach few basic documents like offer letter , few payslips, form 16 etc. Any additional document you provide will be considered useful.


----------



## Heprex

satish5b8 said:


> Upload it under "Bank Statement - Business".


Thanks you!


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,
I am working for past 8 years in 4 different companies. For how long do I need to provide bank statements? Is 6 months statement for current company is sufficient?


----------



## jithooos

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I am working for past 8 years in 4 different companies. For how long do I need to provide bank statements? Is 6 months statement for current company is sufficient?




It’s suggested that your submit payslips for every quarter. So 4 payslips for each year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaith11

*When will CO be assigned*

Hi Experts..
Need your opinion..
I started the immiaccount doc uploads on 21st sept.. and finished uploading all documents on 25th oct..
Pls suggest when will a CO be assigned, as its been more than 4 weeks..!
and also I have all the documents uploaded other than form 80.. SHould i submit that too, so that i can expect a direct grant.. 
And form 80 is only for primary applicant or even for secondary applicant?

Thanks
Chaitra
Points - 65 - 261313
EOi submitted - 13th March 2017
Visa invite - 6th sept 2017
logged - 21st sept 2017
visa grant - waiting!


----------



## Shazaam07

Hi All - Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today. 

Thanks every one in this group. It was long-winded process for me. Best of luck with your application. 

ITA: 05 Nov 2016
Visa lodged: 10 Jan 2017 
1st CO Contact: April 2018
2nd CO Contact: Jun 2018 
3rd CO Contact: Aug 2018 
Grant: 27 Oct 2017


----------



## mpathak9

Payslips i have but I am asking about bank statements. Do I need bank statements only for current company or for older companies too?


----------



## Orton

Shazaam07 said:


> Hi All - Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group. It was long-winded process for me. Best of luck with your application.
> 
> ITA: 05 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 10 Jan 2017
> 1st CO Contact: April 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: Jun 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: Aug 2018
> Grant: 27 Oct 2017


Congrats!


----------



## chaith11

btw.. what is ip pressed!!...


----------



## vivek_ntm

mpathak9 said:


> Payslips i have but I am asking about bank statements. Do I need bank statements only for current company or for older companies too?


Better to provide payslips and corresponding bank statements for all the years of work experience that you are claiming, regardless of current company or previous company. Basically DIBP wants to know if all the work experience that you are claiming was paid work. So you can give 1 payslip per quarter and corresponding bank statements for all companies that you are claiming work experience for.


----------



## abhishekcool702

vivek_ntm said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payslips i have but I am asking about bank statements. Do I need bank statements only for current company or for older companies too?
> 
> 
> 
> Better to provide payslips and corresponding bank statements for all the years of work experience that you are claiming, regardless of current company or previous company. Basically DIBP wants to know if all the work experience that you are claiming was paid work. So you can give 1 payslip per quarter and corresponding bank statements for all companies that you are claiming work experience for.
Click to expand...

I have a same situation, can anyone tell me that for the initial 1 year of my employment I worked as a temporary engineer, so the company paid me cash money not in the bank. So I have pay slips but would not be able to provide bank statement for that time period. Should I claim points for that period or not...?? 
I also have my income tax return that I filed recently for last year and the company experience certificate.


----------



## prateekjain1988

chaith11 said:


> btw.. what is ip pressed!!...


Whenever CO asks for any additional details, you get a button "Information provided". When the application provides those details and they press this button known as ip pressed.


----------



## chaith11

thank you!


----------



## Piyushtomar

Good morning seniors!

I wanted to know if one can apply for pcc and health check up before receiving the invite. Just to save some time in the whole process.

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

Piyushtomar said:


> Good morning seniors!
> 
> I wanted to know if one can apply for pcc and health check up before receiving the invite. Just to save some time in the whole process.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can. However, do keep in mind your IED is based on the dates of PCC & Meds. 

In case, you think it will still take some time for you to get the invite, you should probably hold it off. Best is to initiate a week before you expect the invite.


----------



## mpathak9

abhishekcool702 said:


> vivek_ntm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payslips i have but I am asking about bank statements. Do I need bank statements only for current company or for older companies too?
> 
> 
> 
> Better to provide payslips and corresponding bank statements for all the years of work experience that you are claiming, regardless of current company or previous company. Basically DIBP wants to know if all the work experience that you are claiming was paid work. So you can give 1 payslip per quarter and corresponding bank statements for all companies that you are claiming work experience for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a same situation, can anyone tell me that for the initial 1 year of my employment I worked as a temporary engineer, so the company paid me cash money not in the bank. So I have pay slips but would not be able to provide bank statement for that time period. Should I claim points for that period or not...??
> I also have my income tax return that I filed recently for last year and the company experience certificate.
Click to expand...

I do not have payslips for each quarter for my old companies. I have some random number of payslips but I have few from each company. What do I need to do for such case? Please suggest.


----------



## peRFect19

Piyushtomar said:


> Good morning seniors!
> 
> I wanted to know if one can apply for pcc and health check up before receiving the invite. Just to save some time in the whole process.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can. But I would suggest you evaluate your points and at least a tentative date by which you are sure to get an invite.

PCC (India) takes a week or two to process, providing you have all your documentation in order.

Medicals take anywhere from 2 -10 days and are uploaded directly.

So analyze your points and the expected date of invite before proceeding with PCC and Medicals as the earliest date between them would be your IED (Initial Entry Date)


----------



## KeeDa

Shazaam07 said:


> Hi All - Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group. It was long-winded process for me. Best of luck with your application.
> 
> ITA: 05 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 10 Jan 2017
> 1st CO Contact: April 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: Jun 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: Aug 2018
> Grant: 27 Oct 2017


Congrats. How could you lodge the visa more than 60 days after invitation?


----------



## jithooos

mpathak9 said:


> I do not have payslips for each quarter for my old companies. I have some random number of payslips but I have few from each company. What do I need to do for such case? Please suggest.




Upload whatever docs you have to prove your employment. More the supporting docs, less the chance for a co contact. If anything is required, the case officer will contact you or they will contact your employer to verify. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar

peRFect19 said:


> Yes you can. But I would suggest you evaluate your points and at least a tentative date by which you are sure to get an invite.
> 
> 
> 
> PCC (India) takes a week or two to process, providing you have all your documentation in order.
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals take anywhere from 2 -10 days and are uploaded directly.
> 
> 
> 
> So analyze your points and the expected date of invite before proceeding with PCC and Medicals as the earliest date between them would be your IED (Initial Entry Date)




I submitted my EOI on 24 October 2017 with 65 points. So should I be waiting for the next 2-3 months before I get an invite and then go for the PCC and Health checkup?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaith11

Hi Experts..
Need your opinion..
I started the immiaccount doc uploads on 21st sept.. and finished uploading all documents on 25th oct..
Pls suggest when will a CO be assigned, as its been more than 4 weeks..!
and also I have all the documents uploaded other than form 80.. SHould i submit that too, so that i can expect a direct grant.. 
And form 80 is only for primary applicant or even for secondary applicant?

Thanks
Chaitra
Points - 65 - 261313
EOi submitted - 13th March 2017
Visa invite - 6th sept 2017
logged - 21st sept 2017
visa grant - waiting!


----------



## jithooos

chaith11 said:


> Hi Experts..
> 
> Need your opinion..
> 
> I started the immiaccount doc uploads on 21st sept.. and finished uploading all documents on 25th oct..
> 
> Pls suggest when will a CO be assigned, as its been more than 4 weeks..!
> 
> and also I have all the documents uploaded other than form 80.. SHould i submit that too, so that i can expect a direct grant..
> 
> And form 80 is only for primary applicant or even for secondary applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chaitra
> 
> Points - 65 - 261313
> 
> EOi submitted - 13th March 2017
> 
> Visa invite - 6th sept 2017
> 
> logged - 21st sept 2017
> 
> visa grant - waiting!




Please upload form 80 and 1221 immediately. You are very likely to get a co contact for this. Hope your medicals are done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

chaith11 said:


> Hi Experts..
> 
> Need your opinion..
> 
> I started the immiaccount doc uploads on 21st sept.. and finished uploading all documents on 25th oct..
> 
> Pls suggest when will a CO be assigned, as its been more than 4 weeks..!
> 
> and also I have all the documents uploaded other than form 80.. SHould i submit that too, so that i can expect a direct grant..
> 
> And form 80 is only for primary applicant or even for secondary applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chaitra
> 
> Points - 65 - 261313
> 
> EOi submitted - 13th March 2017
> 
> Visa invite - 6th sept 2017
> 
> logged - 21st sept 2017
> 
> visa grant - waiting!




Missed out a point. You need those forms for both applicants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys. Need one suggestion. The docs that my agent has uploaded in IMMI tracker are of poor quality. All the docs are notarised however when I saw them yesterday multiple Docs seem to be unclear including passport copies. Can I do anything on his now? I think the original coloured scans were far better than notarised black and white copies.


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi All,

I have a quick question. My last organisation was taken over by some big organisation while I was still in the same and hence the name was changed. Because of this I have some salary slips with old organisation name and few with new organisation name. However at the time of ACS I used the current organisation name.
My question is: Should I explain this explicitly at the time of Visa lodge or they will figure it out themselves?
In case I have to explain, how this can be done and what document should be provided.
Note: Only the name of organisation was changed due to take over, all other details are similar like address on the payslip.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peRFect19

Piyushtomar said:


> I submitted my EOI on 24 October 2017 with 65 points. So should I be waiting for the next 2-3 months before I get an invite and then go for the PCC and Health checkup?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your ANZSCO code please? If it's one of the pro-rata occupations, then you should wait for the invite. If it's non-pro rata and expecting an invite within next 2-3 rounds, feel free to go ahead.

Please confirm from the below link regarding the movement of your ANZSCO occupation

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/04-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## peRFect19

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question. My last organisation was taken over by some big organisation while I was still in the same and hence the name was changed. Because of this I have some salary slips with old organisation name and few with new organisation name. However at the time of ACS I used the current organisation name.
> My question is: Should I explain this explicitly at the time of Visa lodge or they will figure it out themselves?
> In case I have to explain, how this can be done and what document should be provided.
> Note: Only the name of organisation was changed due to take over, all other details are similar like address on the payslip.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I do not think it should be an issue. However, you must have received some email communication regarding the structural changes, from your corporate communications team. Why not attach that email, I feel that should work.

Experts can shed some more thoughts here.


----------



## mathiy88

I received an email from CO stating that my PCC attachment could not be viewed. However the status in my immiaccount is still "received". I have updated the PCC attachment again but not sure why the information requested/provided option is not enabled. How do I notify the case officer


----------



## jithooos

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys. Need one suggestion. The docs that my agent has uploaded in IMMI tracker are of poor quality. All the docs are notarised however when I saw them yesterday multiple Docs seem to be unclear including passport copies. Can I do anything on his now? I think the original coloured scans were far better than notarised black and white copies.




Ask your agent to upload high quality scans asap. Co will definitely come back if the docs uploaded are unclear. Name the docs “ passport high clarity” or of a similar name and upload again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

mathiy88 said:


> I received an email from CO stating that my PCC attachment could not be viewed. However the status in my immiaccount is still "received". I have updated the PCC attachment again but not sure why the information requested/provided option is not enabled. How do I notify the case officer


You must've received this email from skilled support team. Reply back to the same email then about you having uploaded it again.


----------



## netsatan7

*Military Service Clarification in Visa*

Hi
I am submitting Visa Application and I am confused about the Have you ever served in Military question.

I served as an IT Professional in Military. But I was working there on Contract. I never wore any uniform and was not entitled to any other military service perks. 

Should I write Yes or NO?


----------



## aks80

KeeDa said:


> Shazaam07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All - Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> Thanks every one in this group. It was long-winded process for me. Best of luck with your application.
> 
> ITA: 05 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 10 Jan 2017
> 1st CO Contact: April 2018
> 2nd CO Contact: Jun 2018
> 3rd CO Contact: Aug 2018
> Grant: 27 Oct 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. How could you lodge the visa more than 60 days after invitation?
Click to expand...

He / she is so excited that their dates are all over the place - traveling back and forth in time.


----------



## ravinder.529

HI Friends,
Where to upload resume while submitting docs for VISA application.


----------



## mathiy88

KeeDa said:


> You must've received this email from skilled support team. Reply back to the same email then about you having uploaded it again.


After multiple logins, information provided button is enabled. 
Thank you


----------



## KeeDa

ravinder.529 said:


> HI Friends,
> Where to upload resume while submitting docs for VISA application.


Evidence type: Employment History, Evidence of
Document type: Resume


----------



## mykmallett

netsatan7 said:


> Hi
> I am submitting Visa Application and I am confused about the Have you ever served in Military question.
> 
> I served as an IT Professional in Military. But I was working there on Contract. I never wore any uniform and was not entitled to any other military service perks.
> 
> Should I write Yes or NO?


Serving in the military and working as a contractor for the military are totally different things. People who are ex military will require further vetting as there is a potential national security issue there. You did not serve in the military, so you should put no. If it makes you feel any better you can put something in the additional info page to explain.


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I need some guidance. I'm in the process of arranging the documents required for applying for 189 visa. I have a question with respect to the forms that are needed for a dependent child (1.5 years). Do I have fill form 80, 1221 or any other forms for a child in the visa application? Thanks any response would be much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## jithooos

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I need some guidance. I'm in the process of arranging the documents required for applying for 189 visa. I have a question with respect to the forms that are needed for a dependent child (1.5 years). Do I have fill form 80, 1221 or any other forms for a child in the visa application? Thanks any response would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



For your child, form 80/1221 is not required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some guidance. I'm in the process of arranging the documents required for applying for 189 visa. I have a question with respect to the forms that are needed for a dependent child (1.5 years). Do I have fill form 80, 1221 or any other forms for a child in the visa application? Thanks any response would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


For 80 and Form 1221 are NOT required for a Child.


----------



## inddofr

peRFect19 said:


> Yes you can. But I would suggest you evaluate your points and at least a tentative date by which you are sure to get an invite.
> 
> PCC (India) takes a week or two to process, providing you have all your documentation in order.
> 
> Medicals take anywhere from 2 -10 days and are uploaded directly.
> 
> So analyze your points and the expected date of invite before proceeding with PCC and Medicals as the earliest date between them would be your IED (Initial Entry Date)


When you have all documents needed for PCC, India PCC doesn't take more than a few hours - I am speaking from a passport office in a major Indian city context. It could be different for other towns/cities in the country and for folks outside through the Indian missions.

I recommend that you DO NOT do PPC before the invite.

Medical - HAP ID is released only after you are invited & you paid at the Immi site to lodge visa, of course.

After invite, I suggest that you start to upload all other documents on the Immi site while fixing the medical date etc. and do the PCC in parallel to the medical.

When you have the PCC - copy, attest, scan, upload.

Medicals will take their own process to update Immi site.


----------



## Saikirupa

Its been a month since CO contacted and i provided the documents. Waiting is killing.


----------



## m7singh

Hey Guys,
I have uploaded all documents, do i need to do anything after that like submit or information provided button(couldn't find any button though)


----------



## jithooos

m7singh said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have uploaded all documents, do i need to do anything after that like submit or information provided button(couldn't find any button though)




Information provided button appears only when CO contacts you for Any docs. Not when you lodge your visa Application and docs initially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

m7singh said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have uploaded all documents, do i need to do anything after that like submit or information provided button(couldn't find any button though)


If you have uploaded all the documents, thats it. 
*Information Provided* Button needs to be pressed after you submit the documents when CO asks for it. During Initial Application, there is no *Information Provided* Button.

Good luck


----------



## jithooos

Saikirupa said:


> Its been a month since CO contacted and i provided the documents. Waiting is killing.




Wait patiently friend. Nothing else to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m7singh

jithooos said:


> Information provided button appears only when CO contacts you for Any docs. Not when you lodge your visa Application and docs initially.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, hope you will get grant soon


----------



## jithooos

m7singh said:


> Thanks, hope you will get grant soon




Thanks for the wishes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar

peRFect19 said:


> Your ANZSCO code please? If it's one of the pro-rata occupations, then you should wait for the invite. If it's non-pro rata and expecting an invite within next 2-3 rounds, feel free to go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Please confirm from the below link regarding the movement of your ANZSCO occupation
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/04-October-2017-Round-Results.aspx




Well my ANZSCO Code is 261312 - Developer Programmer. The cut off for 2613 is 8 April 2017 for 65 points in the 4 October 2017 round. So I guess i have to wait for another 3-4 months for an invite?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys. Need one suggestion. The docs that my agent has uploaded in IMMI tracker are of poor quality. All the docs are notarised however when I saw them yesterday multiple Docs seem to be unclear including passport copies. Can I do anything on his now? I think the original coloured scans were far better than notarised black and white copies.


Sunil

Please go ahead and upload clear ( preferably colored scans) immediately. I am still surprised the agent uploaded the notarised BWs copies when colored ones were available. Do know of some agents who have a tie-up to notarise and rake in some extra moolah.

Nevertheless, please make sure that even while uploading the colored scans it should be 300dpi.

Cheers


----------



## nabzz

Any Mechanical Engineers here who got their grants recently? And any idea how quickly mechanical engineers are getting their grants?

Had another question as well....since I've heard this from quite a few people so I need to clarify....do your points in skillselect make a difference on how quickly you get a grant?


----------



## dfrancis

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some guidance. I'm in the process of arranging the documents required for applying for 189 visa. I have a question with respect to the forms that are needed for a dependent child (1.5 years). Do I have fill form 80, 1221 or any other forms for a child in the visa application? Thanks any response would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Harry

Like Jithoos and Fugitive pointed out- there is NO NEED to fill up Form 80/1221 for infants.

However, just one more point- Please do not forget to add the details " BIOLOGICAL CHILD" in section 43 of Form 80 and Part C Q23 Section 2 of Form 1221 as well.
The same should be done while filling your spouse Form 80 and 1221 as well.

Another note- I see you are from Bangalore, there is a school of thought that you attach medical report/vaccination report for infants. However, I believe for the medicals you do not need to attach any scanned copy of medical reports for your kid. I did get the checkup done at Fortis and they uploaded the details in 6days.

However, if they find something amiss, you will have to fill additional health declaration forms.

Hope this helps


----------



## dfrancis

nabzz said:


> Any Mechanical Engineers here who got their grants recently? And any idea how quickly mechanical engineers are getting their grants?
> 
> Had another question as well....since I've heard this from quite a few people so I need to clarify....do your points in skillselect make a difference on how quickly you get a grant?


Nabzz as far as I know, once you have been invited , it is the quality of the supporting documents and sometimes the Brisbane/Adelaide office due to processing times is what determines the speed of grant.

Also, I hope you have created an account on immitracker, although the data points are minuscule, you would get a decent idea of how things are moving for your occupation in terms of the grant.

I understand it is a hard wait, but all the best brother!


----------



## jithooos

nabzz said:


> Any Mechanical Engineers here who got their grants recently? And any idea how quickly mechanical engineers are getting their grants?
> 
> Had another question as well....since I've heard this from quite a few people so I need to clarify....do your points in skillselect make a difference on how quickly you get a grant?




Apparently, profession/ skill select points do not have any impact on your grant. However, it’s a debatable topic !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question. My last organisation was taken over by some big organisation while I was still in the same and hence the name was changed. Because of this I have some salary slips with old organisation name and few with new organisation name. However at the time of ACS I used the current organisation name.
> My question is: Should I explain this explicitly at the time of Visa lodge or they will figure it out themselves?
> In case I have to explain, how this can be done and what document should be provided.
> Note: Only the name of organisation was changed due to take over, all other details are similar like address on the payslip.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dheeraj,

I had a similar experience. However I did not provide any additional documents to support the claim.

But what I did was, I mentioned in Form 80 Section- Employment that - A ( Formerly B- A acquired B) and also mentioned the same in Form 1221 Part E,Q25 and also explained it in the additional information section. 

Once again, I do not know if it is a best practice, but I just wanted to be transparent and not come across as withholding information.

Also, I had downloaded the bank statements and highlighted the relevant salary section - that shows that there is no break and it was a continuous transition, for that period.
Will leave experts to comment if anything is amiss.


----------



## dheerajsharma

peRFect19 said:


> I do not think it should be an issue. However, you must have received some email communication regarding the structural changes, from your corporate communications team. Why not attach that email, I feel that should work.
> 
> Experts can shed some more thoughts here.


Thanks for the quick response.
But I have left the organisation long back and I do not have access to the email communication provided in this regard.
Is there any option for comments or notes while lodging visa where I can explicitly provide this info?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

According to Forum as I noticed there is no any co contact or any grant after 19 / 09/ 2017 lodgment . Newere grant are there almost every day but that is before 18/ September/ 2017.
I think i should stop checking Emails every hours in working days.
My first job is to look at emails as soon as i get up from the bed.
Now i am going to make routine once a week that is Friday evening.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## dheerajsharma

dfrancis said:


> Dheeraj,
> 
> I had a similar experience. However I did not provide any additional documents to support the claim.
> 
> But what I did was, I mentioned in Form 80 Section- Employment that - A ( Formerly B- A acquired B) and also mentioned the same in Form 1221 Part E,Q25 and also explained it in the additional information section.
> 
> Once again, I do not know if it is a best practice, but I just wanted to be transparent and not come across as withholding information.
> 
> Also, I had downloaded the bank statements and highlighted the relevant salary section - that shows that there is no break and it was a continuous transition, for that period.
> Will leave experts to comment if anything is amiss.


Thanks Buddy, I think that should be fine for me as well.THIRT


----------



## HarvyInWoods

This wait is really ...killing...no no no no Fu##ing me daily every hour....

Its been really long time now... 370 days...

Kindly suggest me from where can I contact DBIP for my case...
Also suggest if I should write down the whole detailed picture in the email.... from first dotted day till the last CO contact and the documents uploaded....

I have one more question:-

Since, its been a year for the medical done, and the medical is valid for 1 year ... should I again generate HAPID and again go for Medical before the CO asks for it... and further delaying the grant... 


Thanks,
Harvy

ANZSCO Code :- 261312
Visa Lodged:- 22 October 2016
Co Contact:- for form1093 1 november
Document Uploaded: 2 november 2016

AHC Call:- 8 July 2016

2nd CO Contact:- 1 September for Australian PCC (Since completed 1 year in Australia)
Document uploaded:- 11 September 2017

Again DIBP Slept........

Grant:- (Really waiting for this to fill).....

Thanks,
Harpreet


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

dfrancis said:


> Sunil
> 
> Please go ahead and upload clear ( preferably colored scans) immediately. I am still surprised the agent uploaded the notarised BWs copies when colored ones were available. Do know of some agents who have a tie-up to notarise and rake in some extra moolah.
> 
> Nevertheless, please make sure that even while uploading the colored scans it should be 300dpi.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mate thanks for the Info. I just completed uploading my docs which are colored Scan and more clear than notarized.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

jithooos said:


> Ask your agent to upload high quality scans asap. Co will definitely come back if the docs uploaded are unclear. Name the docs “ passport high clarity” or of a similar name and upload again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jithoos did the same myself. Now colored docs are much clear and I have renamed them as high quality scan as per suggestion.


----------



## KeeDa

HarvyInWoods said:


> This wait is really ...killing...no no no no Fu##ing me daily every hour....
> 
> Its been really long time now... 370 days...
> 
> Kindly suggest me from where can I contact DBIP for my case...
> Also suggest if I should write down the whole detailed picture in the email.... from first dotted day till the last CO contact and the documents uploaded....
> 
> I have one more question:-
> 
> Since, its been a year for the medical done, and the medical is valid for 1 year ... should I again generate HAPID and again go for Medical before the CO asks for it... and further delaying the grant...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvy
> 
> ANZSCO Code :- 261312
> Visa Lodged:- 22 October 2016
> Co Contact:- for form1093 1 november
> Document Uploaded: 2 november 2016
> 
> AHC Call:- 8 July 2016
> 
> 2nd CO Contact:- 1 September for Australian PCC (Since completed 1 year in Australia)
> Document uploaded:- 11 September 2017
> 
> Again DIBP Slept........
> 
> Grant:- (Really waiting for this to fill).....
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Have you employed an agent? Are you sure there is no missed communication and it isn't a case that the department is waiting for some information from you?

Was there any follow up verification with any of your employers after the AHC call? Check with the HR departments everywhere and see if they have not missed to notice a verification email.

You can write back to the same email from 01-Nov-2016 to enquire about the status. Since you are onshore, there is a number you can call on... will PM you.

Don't go for medicals again unless they ask for it because in most such cases we've seen they ask for your current country PCC only.


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

*Response to CO contact*

I got a CO contact last month to provide PCCs. My US PCC will delayed beyond the 28 days period given to furnish the asked documents. I had send a response email to the CO using the email ID given in the email sent by the CO asking for more time. I got an automated email immediate to my sending the response email and that's it. 28 days has crossed after CO contact. Should I expect an acknowledgement from the CO for my extension request?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends....

Can anyone plz tell me that how much surcharge will it charge for paying visa fee through australian master card from India (for an amount of AUD 6425)?????


----------



## KeeDa

LifeIsBlessed said:


> I got a CO contact last month to provide PCCs. My US PCC will delayed beyond the 28 days period given to furnish the asked documents. I had send a response email to the CO using the email ID given in the email sent by the CO asking for more time. I got an automated email immediate to my sending the response email and that's it. 28 days has crossed after CO contact. Should I expect an acknowledgement from the CO for my extension request?


You should upload evidence of having applied for the PCC under "Criminal Record Check, Evidence of Intention to Obtain" or "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain" so they know the delay is beyond your control.


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

Around 60 to 70 AUD I guess. I paid 7345 AUD which was charged 71 AUD extra as surcharge.


----------



## KeeDa

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends....
> 
> Can anyone plz tell me that how much surcharge will it charge for paying visa fee through australian master card from India (for an amount of AUD 6425)?????


Surcharge is the same when using Australian CC as it is when using the forex card - I guess somewhere between 60 to 80 AUD.


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

I haven't done that. And now it is over 28 days. Can I do that now? Also I only have the fedEx courier tracking snapshot of a package delivered to West Virgina USA address.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Around 60 to 70 AUD I guess. I paid 7345 AUD which was charged 71 AUD extra as surcharge.


when have you paid your fee???
which card have you used????
from where have you paid???

As I have a friend in Aus and I am using his master card in india...


----------



## KeeDa

LifeIsBlessed said:


> I haven't done that. And now it is over 28 days. Can I do that now? Also I only have the fedEx courier tracking snapshot of a package delivered to West Virgina USA address.


Yes, you can do that now (after 28 days).

I am not aware of the US PCC application process, but apart from that fedex thing, don't you have something else to prove that you have applied for the PCC? Prepare a pdf with your note/ request for more time, add all these snapshots as subsequent pages in the same pdf and upload it.


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

2 months back. My spouse paid and so don't have the details. I think it visa or visawave..


----------



## HARINDERJEET

LifeIsBlessed said:


> 2 months back. My spouse paid and so don't have the details. I think it visa or visawave..


okay bro thanks....


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

I have a soft copy of the application form which I printed and signed and posted. I can print it again, sign and scan it and then in the following page add the contents of the email I sent to the CO. Then attach the pdf to the section you have mentioned. Should be fine isn't it?


----------



## skm4au

HARINDERJEET said:


> when have you paid your fee???
> which card have you used????
> from where have you paid???
> 
> As I have a friend in Aus and I am using his master card in india...


Harinder, I assume you have Australian Debit/ Prepaid Card, then 0.98% will be charged.
In your case exactly $AUD64.


----------



## KeeDa

LifeIsBlessed said:


> I have a soft copy of the application form which I printed and signed and posted. I can print it again, sign and scan it and then in the following page add the contents of the email I sent to the CO. Then attach the pdf to the section you have mentioned. Should be fine isn't it?


Yes.


----------



## AbhayJha

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Mate thanks for the Info. I just completed uploading my docs which are colored Scan and more clear than notarized.


300 dpi for colored scans is mentioned somewhere by DIBP? Just want to make sure that i am not missing something. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis

AbhayJha said:


> 300 dpi for colored scans is mentioned somewhere by DIBP? Just want to make sure that i am not missing something.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Hi Abhay

To your point - it is not mentioned anywhere that it should be 300dpi but they have not discounted it either. 

However, it is considered a good practice to get it done with 300dpi for PDFs and if the upload does not happen for JPG, it can be compressed to 96dpi ( but again JPG).

I do know of someone who got a CO contact for clarity on documents and he got it done with 300dpi. Again, it is up to one's own interest and the goal should be to avoid any CO contact. 

More info on the documents uploading guidelines : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...appeals/Guidelines-on-attaching-documents#how

Hope this helps mate


----------



## satish5b8

*Change in Passport Details after grant*

Me and my wife received grant on 10th Oct, 2017. Now, we have updated our passports with spouse details in each other. So we received new passports with spouse details for both, and old passports cancelled. 

I login to immi account and using "updated us" option updated the passport details for both and selected the reason as "Cancelled". Immediately, I checked in myvevo and new passport details updated. 

I have following questions:

1. Do we need to upload our new passports scanned copies?.
2. MyVevo is working for my old passport number and new passports numbers as well. does it cause any problem?.


----------



## KeeDa

satish5b8 said:


> Me and my wife received grant on 10th Oct, 2017. Now, we have updated our passports with spouse details in each other. So we received new passports with spouse details for both, and old passports cancelled.
> 
> I login to immi account and using "updated us" option updated the passport details for both and selected the reason as "Cancelled". Immediately, I checked in myvevo and new passport details updated.
> 
> I have following questions:
> 
> 1. Do we need to upload our new passports scanned copies?.
> 2. MyVevo is working for my old passport number and new passports numbers as well. does it cause any problem?.


1. No. Moreover after the case is finalised, you cannot upload anything either.
2. No.


----------



## satish5b8

KeeDa said:


> 1. No. Moreover after the case is finalised, you cannot upload anything either.
> 2. No.


Thank you, Keeda.


----------



## dfrancis

keeda, one quick doubt my friend.

My wife and I are planning to put down our papers and serve the notice periods in our respective firms. I had used an agent(namesake) to get the entire process done.

How should I go about it?. I had got my wife's skill assessment done with ACS and got 5 points from her. 

Should we inform the DIBP? 
If yes, can I go solo or get it done through the agent?

Regards


----------



## KeeDa

dfrancis said:


> keeda, one quick doubt my friend.
> 
> My wife and I are planning to put down our papers and serve the notice periods in our respective firms. I had used an agent(namesake) to get the entire process done.
> 
> How should I go about it?. I had got my wife's skill assessment done with ACS and got 5 points from her.
> 
> Should we inform the DIBP?
> If yes, can I go solo or get it done through the agent?
> 
> Regards


Yes, you should inform on or after your last day of working at the current employer; and yes, you can do it through your own immiAccount version of the visa application. Click on 'update us', 'change of circumstances', fill & submit this online form.


----------



## AbhayJha

dfrancis said:


> Hi Abhay
> 
> To your point - it is not mentioned anywhere that it should be 300dpi but they have not discounted it either.
> 
> However, it is considered a good practice to get it done with 300dpi for PDFs and if the upload does not happen for JPG, it can be compressed to 96dpi ( but again JPG).
> 
> I do know of someone who got a CO contact for clarity on documents and he got it done with 300dpi. Again, it is up to one's own interest and the goal should be to avoid any CO contact.
> 
> More info on the documents uploading guidelines : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...appeals/Guidelines-on-attaching-documents#how
> 
> Hope this helps mate


Thank you so much. I just wanted to make sure I am not missing something here. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sorabzone

peRFect19 said:


> I do not think it should be an issue. However, you must have received some email communication regarding the structural changes, from your corporate communications team. Why not attach that email, I feel that should work.
> 
> Experts can shed some more thoughts here.


Include this information in HR reference letter or statutory declaration from your manager. And if your company is big MNC the CO can easily verify.

I company's name also changed this year. Don't worry as long as information is correct. :rockon:


----------



## sorabzone

inddofr said:


> When you have all documents needed for PCC, India PCC doesn't take more than a few hours - I am speaking from a passport office in a major Indian city context. It could be different for other towns/cities in the country and for folks outside through the Indian missions.
> 
> I recommend that you DO NOT do PPC before the invite.
> 
> Medical - HAP ID is released only after you are invited & you paid at the Immi site to lodge visa, of course.
> 
> After invite, I suggest that you start to upload all other documents on the Immi site while fixing the medical date etc. and do the PCC in parallel to the medical.
> 
> When you have the PCC - copy, attest, scan, upload.
> 
> Medicals will take their own process to update Immi site.


It all depends. I renewed my passport last year from Indian Embassy in US. I went to passport office in Delhi to get PCC, as per them they cannot issue me PCC right away because physical police verification is pending on the new passport.
I received it in 3 weeks after police verification.


----------



## perfect_devil

Friends,

Is it valid to download the bank statements from Internet banking and upload it or go to the bank and get the stamped copies?

Any suggestion is appreciated! 

PTE - April 2017, R-83, W-78, L-84,S-90
ACS - 17th Oct 2017
EOI - 17th Oct 2017 with 65 points under 261313
Invitation - Expecting by Apr 2018


----------



## auslover35

Dear friends 

I am new to this thread.

I am expecting my invitation on next round(Nov 1). Now i am in the stage of gathering documents.i have few doubts , experts please reply.

1. A sentence is there in website regarding uploading documents. _(We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.)_ is this 5 mb limit is for single document or for all documents ?

2. Form 80 & form 1221 required for both applicants or for primary applicant only?

Experts please advice.
3.


----------



## buntygwt

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Is it valid to download the bank statements from Internet banking and upload it or go to the bank and get the stamped copies?
> 
> Any suggestion is appreciated!
> 
> PTE - April 2017, R-83, W-78, L-84,S-90
> ACS - 17th Oct 2017
> EOI - 17th Oct 2017 with 65 points under 261313
> Invitation - Expecting by Apr 2018


coloured from online banking are OK.

cheers


----------



## buntygwt

auslover35 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> 
> I am expecting my invitation on next round(Nov 1). Now i am in the stage of gathering documents.i have few doubts , experts please reply.
> 
> 1. A sentence is there in website regarding uploading documents. _(We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.)_ is this 5 mb limit is for single document or for all documents ?
> 
> 2. Form 80 & form 1221 required for both applicants or for primary applicant only?
> 
> Experts please advice.
> 3.


1. 5MB for each document (60 documents).

2. better to upload for both to avoid CO contact.

cheers.


----------



## perfect_devil

buntygwt said:


> coloured from online banking are OK.
> 
> cheers


Thanks buntygwt.
One more query : Do I need to upload bank statements and salary slips for the employer I am not claiming point for? 

PTE - April 2017, R-83, W-78, L-84,S-90
ACS - 17th Oct 2017
EOI - 17th Oct 2017 with 65 points under 261313
Invitation - Expecting by Apr 2018


----------



## satish5b8

auslover35 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> 
> I am expecting my invitation on next round(Nov 1). Now i am in the stage of gathering documents.i have few doubts , experts please reply.
> 
> 1. A sentence is there in website regarding uploading documents. _(We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.)_ is this 5 mb limit is for single document or for all documents ?
> 
> 2. Form 80 & form 1221 required for both applicants or for primary applicant only?
> 
> Experts please advice.
> 3.



1. 5MB for each document.
2. Upload for both to avoid CO contact. 

I have uploaded Form80 and Form1221 for me and my wife.


----------



## satish5b8

prashantpratik said:


> Thanks buntygwt.
> One more query : Do I need to upload bank statements and salary slips for the employer I am not claiming point for?
> 
> PTE - April 2017, R-83, W-78, L-84,S-90
> ACS - 17th Oct 2017
> EOI - 17th Oct 2017 with 65 points under 261313
> Invitation - Expecting by Apr 2018


Not required. Even no harm in providing them.


----------



## auslover35

Thanks dear for quick reply


----------



## perfect_devil

satish5b8 said:


> Not required. Even no harm in providing them.


Thanks! 

PTE - April 2017, R-83, W-78, L-84,S-90
ACS - 17th Oct 2017
EOI - 17th Oct 2017 with 65 points under 261313
Invitation - Expecting by Apr 2018


----------



## alex.alter

these were really helpful when uploading images.

*office lens for phone* converts photos of documents to photocopy like images.
*ImageMagick* lossless image compression before uploading.


----------



## dillipreddy

""Providing documents
The Department may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You
should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant.
If you lodged your application online, you should log in to your ImmiAccount to see the documents required for
your application. Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour.
Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, *ensure that they are certified copies*.""

SHOULD WE GET ALL DOCUMENTS CERTIFIED????


----------



## HarvyInWoods

KeeDa said:


> Have you employed an agent? Are you sure there is no missed communication and it isn't a case that the department is waiting for some information from you?
> 
> Was there any follow up verification with any of your employers after the AHC call? Check with the HR departments everywhere and see if they have not missed to notice a verification email.
> 
> You can write back to the same email from 01-Nov-2016 to enquire about the status. Since you are onshore, there is a number you can call on... will PM you.
> 
> Don't go for medicals again unless they ask for it because in most such cases we've seen they ask for your current country PCC only.



I did everything myself...... I did not check with HR of the companies for verification....... Thinking that since they just asked for PCC , those verification formalities are already done.....


----------



## peRFect19

inddofr said:


> When you have all documents needed for PCC, India PCC doesn't take more than a few hours - I am speaking from a passport office in a major Indian city context. It could be different for other towns/cities in the country and for folks outside through the Indian missions.
> 
> I recommend that you DO NOT do PPC before the invite.
> 
> Medical - HAP ID is released only after you are invited & you paid at the Immi site to lodge visa, of course.
> 
> After invite, I suggest that you start to upload all other documents on the Immi site while fixing the medical date etc. and do the PCC in parallel to the medical.
> 
> When you have the PCC - copy, attest, scan, upload.
> 
> Medicals will take their own process to update Immi site.


You were fortunate to get your PCC in hours. For Delhi PSK, it took me 14 days and for my wife it took 7 days. So it all depends on the verification officer as well as the PSK guys. I had subscribed for SMS alert services and still did not get the collection message from PSK. It was only after reaching out to the verification officer that I got to know that my PCC has been submitted to PSK and ready for collection.

For medicals, I generated the HAP ID before lodging the visa or even getting the invite as you only need to create an Immiaccount for the same. Once you receive the invite, the same account gets integrated and you can proceed with Visa lodge without creating a new Immiaccount.

Long story short, we can definitely get the PCC and Medicals done before the invite, depending entirely on the applicant's points and invitation anticipation.


----------



## peRFect19

Piyushtomar said:


> Well my ANZSCO Code is 261312 - Developer Programmer. The cut off for 2613 is 8 April 2017 for 65 points in the 4 October 2017 round. So I guess i have to wait for another 3-4 months for an invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going by the current trend of 2613xx movements, it might be some wait for you. I'd suggest holding up the PCC and Medicals for now, or else increasing your points via PTE score or Partner skills (if applicable)


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

Is there any rule that if you get commencement mail ,then probability of your employment verification (AHC call)becomes higher?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## KeeDa

HarvyInWoods said:


> I did everything myself...... I did not check with HR of the companies for verification....... Thinking that since they just asked for PCC , those verification formalities are already done.....


No, a DIBP case officer may request you something while someone at AHC (for instance) may also be processing the same case in parallel (or even later) for verification. I vaguely remember *Swapnil* had this situation where his job verification happened much later (about 5 months) after last CO request.


----------



## ravinder.529

HI, My spouse name is xxxx alias yyyy. 
Now I want to upload affidavit Statuary declaration of the same while lodging VISA.
Under which field I should upload the same ? Pl guide.


----------



## carlo77

Hi guys, I have a clarification regarding the Visa Lodge question:

16/18
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

What should I put in the above question? 

My situation is this. I'm from the Philippines and working back and forth in Singapore.

2010 - 2011: Working in Singapore
2011 - 2012: Back in the Philippines
2012 - 2014: Working in Singapore
2014 - 2015: Back in the Philippines
2015 - current: Working in Singapore

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dfrancis

dillipreddy said:


> ""Providing documents
> The Department may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You
> should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant.
> If you lodged your application online, you should log in to your ImmiAccount to see the documents required for
> your application. Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour.
> Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, *ensure that they are certified copies*.""
> 
> SHOULD WE GET ALL DOCUMENTS CERTIFIED????


Dilip: Let me clarify- If you have high-quality color scanned copies you do not need them to be certified/notarized.

However, if you do have some certificates that are B&W, then you will have to notarize them.


----------



## dillipreddy

dfrancis said:


> Dilip: Let me clarify- If you have high-quality color scanned copies you do not need them to be certified/notarized.
> 
> However, if you do have some certificates that are B&W, then you will have to notarize them.



thank you francis


----------



## 90.ajoshi

chaith11 said:


> Hi Experts..
> 
> Need your opinion..
> 
> I started the immiaccount doc uploads on 21st sept.. and finished uploading all documents on 25th oct..
> 
> Pls suggest when will a CO be assigned, as its been more than 4 weeks..!
> 
> and also I have all the documents uploaded other than form 80.. SHould i submit that too, so that i can expect a direct grant..
> 
> And form 80 is only for primary applicant or even for secondary applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chaitra
> 
> Points - 65 - 261313
> 
> EOi submitted - 13th March 2017
> 
> Visa invite - 6th sept 2017
> 
> logged - 21st sept 2017
> 
> visa grant - waiting!



Upload form 80 and even form 1221 for both primary and secondary applicants ASAP and aim for a direct grant. If you are claiming points for your spouse’s skills, upload his/her skill assessment proof as well. 
Don’t wait for a CO to contact you!!!

I did this mistake of not uploading these forms myself and missed my chance of getting a direct grant. You don’t want to handle that frustration, trust me!


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Shazaam07 said:


> Hi All - Happy to inform you that I have received my GRANT today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks every one in this group. It was long-winded process for me. Best of luck with your application.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA: 05 Nov 2016
> 
> Visa lodged: 10 Jan 2017
> 
> 1st CO Contact: April 2018
> 
> 2nd CO Contact: Jun 2018
> 
> 3rd CO Contact: Aug 2018
> 
> Grant: 27 Oct 2017




Can you explain the reasons for multiple CO contacts? What were u asked to provide in each?


----------



## nabzz

Does an AHC contact/employment verification scenario occur normally for those people claiming experience points or in the cases where they dont find the employment evidence unsatisfactory? 

Concerned since I work on a rig and most remote locations that I'm at have bad to no cellphone reception.


----------



## connect.

Dear members, 

I applied to PR 189 in the first week of July as Medical Administrator, having 60 points. I have still not heard back anything and more than 3 months have been passed since my lodgement. Can anyone advice how long its going to take for my visa grant please


----------



## jithooos

connect. said:


> Dear members,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied to PR 189 in the first week of July as Medical Administrator, having 60 points. I have still not heard back anything and more than 3 months have been passed since my lodgement. Can anyone advice how long its going to take for my visa grant please




No one can predict that here my friend. It might take anywhere from 0-8 months as per their standard processing time. If your case is complicated, you will have to wait more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krish75

Hi expat

I logde my application on 19 0ct 2017. I have uploaded all the document along with form 80 but just waiting for canadian pcc may be i will get this by this week but my concern is everyone is saying we need to fill form 1221 too. I only claimed my point from Age, Australian qualification, Naati and pte. I didnt claim any point from work experience and partner skill. Do i need to fill form 1221 when i download form 1221 and start to fill, i found most of the question is simillar to form 80 and work related question. 
Thank you...


----------



## NCH

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my EOI and waiting for an invitation. At the moment I am in Australia, but I have already booked my flight to fly back to my country on late December to attend a family function. 
According to myimmitracker data, I will receive my invitation within next 2 invitation rounds but I may not get the pr grant before I leave Australia. 

But I can my lodge my PR Visa before I leave Australia and I automatically get a bridging visa. While being on a bridging visa, will they allow me to fly and come back to Australia? 

Also, what will happen if I get the grant while I am away from the AUstralia ?

Please guys, I need your advice. 

Thanks.


----------



## jithooos

krish75 said:


> Hi expat
> 
> I logde my application on 19 0ct 2017. I have uploaded all the document along with form 80 but just waiting for canadian pcc may be i will get this by this week but my concern is everyone is saying we need to fill form 1221 too. I only claimed my point from Age, Australian qualification, Naati and pte. I didnt claim any point from work experience and partner skill. Do i need to fill form 1221 when i download form 1221 and start to fill, i found most of the question is simillar to form 80 and work related question.
> Thank you...




Form 1221 is advised if you are aiming for a direct grant. As you figured out, most details looks similar to that of form 80. You can just copy & paste those data. My suggestion is not to skip this. It hardly takes less than an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

nabzz said:


> Does an AHC contact/employment verification scenario occur normally for those people claiming experience points or in the cases where they dont find the employment evidence unsatisfactory?
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned since I work on a rig and most remote locations that I'm at have bad to no cellphone reception.




Verification is on CO’s discretion and happens for many unknown reason. However, you do not have to worry about being away from land. Just mention in form 1221 ( additional things to consider in your application Column) regarding the nature of your work and your availability dates at home. Co surely will understand. Else you can also upload a cover letter stating your concern. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

90.ajoshi said:


> Can you explain the reasons for multiple CO contacts? What were u asked to provide in each?




Co contacts happens mainly for document clarification. We have a senior member here with nearly 10 co contacts !! So complexity of the case and the clarity of docs provided will decide the outcome. 

It’s said that once the CO contacts you and put your file back in queue, it’s picked up by another co after the stipulated time. So if he feels anything more is required, boom - you are in for next co contact. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

aks80 said:


> He / she is so excited that their dates are all over the place - traveling back and forth in time.


I'd go crazier than this when I receive my grant.


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi friends,
I got my invite in sept and applied for visa on 4th oct and i hv uploaded all doc as well , no CO assigned yet . I have a query that as per the past cases it seems that it can take long time in getting grant, so can i switch my job in between or it would delay my case again?


----------



## au513

Hi Guys,

I have uploaded all docs in immi except usa pcc which I expect to be available in Jan'18.
Should I upload the courier bill as 'Evidence to obtain pcc'? Or should do that only after CO asks for usa pcc?


----------



## nabzz

jithooos said:


> Verification is on CO’s discretion and happens for many unknown reason. However, you do not have to worry about being away from land. Just mention in form 1221 ( additional things to consider in your application Column) regarding the nature of your work and your availability dates at home. Co surely will understand. Else you can also upload a cover letter stating your concern.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've uploaded all the documents and im waiting now.....I used an agent to get the work done so I'm hoping he covered all of the documents....I uploaded a cv, payslips, bank statement, tax certificates and experience letters for all the positions ive worked for so I'm hoping it will be a clear and easy case....one of the experience letters mentions that im on field and have a rotation based job....so I hope that counts...


----------



## HARINDERJEET

skm4au said:


> Harinder, I assume you have Australian Debit/ Prepaid Card, then 0.98% will be charged.
> In your case exactly $AUD64.


thanks skm4au


----------



## kinnu369

Hi all

I have recently paid the application fee and uploadded all the docs till yesterday as I'm aiming for a direct grant. Following are the list of documents I have uploaded.

*Primary applicant:*

*Birth or Age, Evidence:*

Passport 
Secondary School Certificate 

*Travel Document*
Passport 

*Language Ability - English, Evidence:*

PTE Test Report

*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence:*
Work Reference:
Company B Statutory Declaration 
Company A Roles and Responsibilities

Letter/Statement - Business/Employer:
Company B Yearly Increment Letters 
Company A Yearly Increment Letters

Employment Contract:
Company B Contract Promotion and Grade Letter 
Company A Joining and Service Documents 

Bank Statement - Business:
Company B Salary account Statement
Company A Salary Account Statement 

Payslip:

Company B Payslips 
Company A Payslips 

Tax Document:
Income Tax Form 16 Documents
Income Tax Form 26AS Documents
Income Tax Return Forms
Provident Fund Annual Statements

Resume:
Resume


*Training and Certifications*

*Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner,:*

Provident Fund Annual Statements
Life Insurance Document
Air tickets and itinerary to Leh 
Air tickets to Home town for vacation
Home Loan Certificate 
Joint Property Sale Deed 
Marriage Affidavit
Marriage Certificate 
Health Insurance Document 
Passport

*Health, Evidence:*

Visa Medical Examination Bill

*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence :*

Bachelor of Tech Degree Certificate
Master of Tech Degree Certifiate
Academic Transcripts
Bachelor of Tech Marks Memo 
Master of Tech Marks Memo
Secondary and Higher Secondary Cert

*Skills Assessment, Evidence:*

EA Skill Assessment Result

*Form 1221
Form 80 *

*Passport size Photograph*

*Character, Evidence:*
Overseas Police Clearance 

*Secondary applicant:*

*Work Experience - Overseas:*
Company B Offer and Yearly Increment Letters 20 Oct 2017 Company B_Offer_and_Increment_letters.pdf
Company A Offer letter and Service Certificate 20 Oct 2017 Company A_Offer_and_Service_Letter.pdf
Company B Payslips 20 Oct 2017 Company B_Payslips.pdf
Company A Payslips 20 Oct 2017 Company A_Payslips.pdf
Resume

*Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner,Evidence: *
Air tickets and itinerary to Leh
Air tickets to Home town for vacation
Home Loan Certificate
Life Insurance Document
Marriage Affidavit
Marriage Certificate
Health Insurance Document
Passport
Police Clearance Certificate

*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence:*
Bachelor of Tech Degree Certificate 
Bachelor of Tech Marks Memo
Secondary and Higher Secondary Cert 

*Custody, Evidence:*

Child Birth Certificate
Marriage Affidavit
Marriage Certificate


*Form 1221
Form 80*

*Health, Evidence:*

Australian_Medical_Examinations_Bill

*Birth or Age, Evidence:*
Passport 
Secondary School Certificate 

*Travel Document:*
Passport 


*Passport size Photograph*

*Character, Evidence:*
Overseas Police Clearance

*Language Ability - English, Evidence:*

IELTS Test Report Form

*Child:*

*Birth or Age, Evidence:*
Birth Certificate
Passport 

*Relationship:*

Child Insurance and Premium Paid Cert

*Health Evidence:*
Vaccination till date 
Australian_Medical_Examinations_Bill


*Passport size Photograph *

*Travel Document:*
Passport

Kindly let me know if i have missed something to upload.


----------



## JP Mosa

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends,
> I got my invite in sept and applied for visa on 4th oct and i hv uploaded all doc as well , no CO assigned yet . I have a query that as per the past cases it seems that it can take long time in getting grant, so can i switch my job in between or it would delay my case again?



No one can say why delay takes place while processing applications, it depends on various reasons.

Once visa fee paid and uploaded all required documents, you can switch the job but do update DIBP about change in circumstances.


Recommended is stay in your current job till you get granted to ease verification if any


Good luck


----------



## Piyushtomar

Hello seniors,

I have a quick question. If I change the start and end dates of my Bachelor's degree in the EOI. Will it have any impact on my Date of Effect of the EOI?

Also, my degree states only the end date as May 2014. Whereas while filling my ACS, I mentioned the start date as 1 August 2010. Some how the degree end date in my ACS is coming as August 2014 instead of May 2014 as per my degree certificate. 

So, what dates should i finally put in my EOI?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

JP Mosa said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> I got my invite in sept and applied for visa on 4th oct and i hv uploaded all doc as well , no CO assigned yet . I have a query that as per the past cases it seems that it can take long time in getting grant, so can i switch my job in between or it would delay my case again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can say why delay takes place while processing applications, it depends on various reasons.
> 
> Once visa fee paid and uploaded all required documents, you can switch the job but do update DIBP about change in circumstances.
> 
> 
> Recommended is stay in your current job till you get granted to ease verification if any
> 
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...

Thnku vry much fr ur suggestion


----------



## NCH

I came to know that there are 3 types of police reports can be obtained in QLD, Australia. 
https://www.police.qld.gov.au/corpo...ificate-(Australia-Wide-Criminal-History).htm

As an onshore applicant which type of clearance report I should obtain?


----------



## krutika731

hiii all,
sorry for the irrelevant question that I am going to ask.

My relatives also want to migrate to Australia. They are 3 members including a kid. The wife is an ayurvedic doctor and the husband is gynec practitioner. So please suggest me who is the better person to be the main applicant?


----------



## Shazaam07

90.ajoshi said:


> Can you explain the reasons for multiple CO contacts? What were u asked to provide in each?


First one was a generic one to request for all types of documents I need to submit. Rest of them were mostly for clarifying documentation.


----------



## Shazaam07

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. How could you lodge the visa more than 60 days after invitation?


Sorry realized dates were all over the place. I did submit application within 2 months of EOI.


----------



## Stephendurden

All

I have seen posts before regarding extensions to the IED confirming that applicants have successfully changed their IED. We have a month and a half from our grant date. It is going to be virtually impossible to manage this for various reasons. I have searched using the forum search function but it doesn't seem to take you to the actual posts concerned. Can anyone assist?


----------



## Stephendurden

Stephendurden said:


> All
> 
> I have seen posts before regarding extensions to the IED confirming that applicants have successfully changed their IED. We have a month and a half from our grant date. It is going to be virtually impossible to manage this for various reasons. I have searched using the forum search function but it doesn't seem to take you to the actual posts concerned. Can anyone assist?


By IED I mean Initial Entry Date.


----------



## Stephendurden

Stephendurden said:


> All
> 
> I have seen posts before regarding extensions to the IED confirming that applicants have successfully changed their IED. We have a month and a half from our grant date. It is going to be virtually impossible to manage this for various reasons. I have searched using the forum search function but it doesn't seem to take you to the actual posts concerned. Can anyone assist?



I have answered this question for myself. I was actually sent a letter together with my grant notices, which serves to facilitate entry after the IED. I just hadn't gone through all of the documents properly. It seems to be an established practice for DIBP to take note of instances where the IED is within a short period from the date of the grant. They should automatically send this letter. You can also email them asking for a facilitation letter. Seems to be a formality.


----------



## Piyushtomar

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have a quick question. If I change the start and end dates of my Bachelor's degree in the EOI. Will it have any impact on my Date of Effect of the EOI?
> 
> Also, my degree states only the end date as May 2014. Whereas while filling my ACS, I mentioned the start date as 1 August 2010. Some how the degree end date in my ACS is coming as August 2014 instead of May 2014 as per my degree certificate.
> 
> So, what dates should i finally put in my EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can someone help me with this query please?

Thanks in advance




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

Piyushtomar said:


> Piyushtomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have a quick question. If I change the start and end dates of my Bachelor's degree in the EOI. Will it have any impact on my Date of Effect of the EOI?
> 
> Also, my degree states only the end date as May 2014. Whereas while filling my ACS, I mentioned the start date as 1 August 2010. Some how the degree end date in my ACS is coming as August 2014 instead of May 2014 as per my degree certificate.
> 
> So, what dates should i finally put in my EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with this query please?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No it should not change the DOE, as long as the points dont change.


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

Need help. I was filling Form 1221 for me and wife as part of 189 visa application. In the form there few questions which I would need some suggesstion.

Q 39. Do you intend to do a course or study in Australia? Yes/No
Q 40. Do you intend to work in Australia? Yes/No

My wife might plan to work sometime later so should I answer this question as Yes? and leave the details blank as I don't have any information about the job or company?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

jithooos said:


> Co contacts happens mainly for document clarification. We have a senior member here with nearly 10 co contacts !! So complexity of the case and the clarity of docs provided will decide the outcome.
> 
> It’s said that once the CO contacts you and put your file back in queue, it’s picked up by another co after the stipulated time. So if he feels anything more is required, boom - you are in for next co contact.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks! Yes I am aware of that through this forum. But was curious to know what was asked.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hello Expats,

In my visa application, my wife’s bachelor degree completion is entered as 30 May 2014. But her bachelor degree certificate says “placed in first class with distinction in April 2014”. 

I am claiming points for her chartered accountant degree and have provided her CA certificate and australia skill assessment proof with my application. I uploaded her bachelor degree certificate as an additional evidence and there are no points claimed for this. 

The date entered in the application corresponds to end of the academic year, which is May 30, 2014. And the degree certificate mentions the month in which her exam was held, which is April 2014. 

My concern is that since there is a gap between the date provided in the application and on the actual certificate, should I provide a clarification? 

And how should I do so in the immi account? 

Under what category of documents? 

Should I even do it since it is a minor correction and plus I am not claiming any points for her bachelor degree? 

I want to avoid another CO contact and thereby avoid delaying my grant.


----------



## AmazingTiger

90.ajoshi said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> In my visa application, my wife’s bachelor degree completion is entered as 30 May 2014. But her bachelor degree certificate says “placed in first class with distinction in April 2014”.
> 
> I am claiming points for her chartered accountant degree and have provided her CA certificate and australia skill assessment proof with my application. I uploaded her bachelor degree certificate as an additional evidence and there are no points claimed for this.
> 
> The date entered in the application corresponds to end of the academic year, which is May 30, 2014. And the degree certificate mentions the month in which her exam was held, which is April 2014.
> 
> My concern is that since there is a gap between the date provided in the application and on the actual certificate, should I provide a clarification?
> 
> And how should I do so in the immi account?
> 
> Under what category of documents?
> 
> Should I even do it since it is a minor correction and plus I am not claiming any points for her bachelor degree?
> 
> I want to avoid another CO contact and thereby avoid delaying my grant.


IMHO, this is a non-issue. This is common. Date on certificate need not be same as last date of course.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help. I was filling Form 1221 for me and wife as part of 189 visa application. In the form there few questions which I would need some suggesstion.
> 
> Q 39. Do you intend to do a course or study in Australia? Yes/No
> Q 40. Do you intend to work in Australia? Yes/No
> 
> My wife might plan to work sometime later so should I answer this question as Yes? and leave the details blank as I don't have any information about the job or company?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Those are point in time answers aimed at predicting what you could do once you are in Australia. It's my opinion that no-one is going to hold applicants to stay true to what is stated as answers to such questions. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

90.ajoshi said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> In my visa application, my wife’s bachelor degree completion is entered as 30 May 2014. But her bachelor degree certificate says “placed in first class with distinction in April 2014”.
> 
> I am claiming points for her chartered accountant degree and have provided her CA certificate and australia skill assessment proof with my application. I uploaded her bachelor degree certificate as an additional evidence and there are no points claimed for this.
> 
> The date entered in the application corresponds to end of the academic year, which is May 30, 2014. And the degree certificate mentions the month in which her exam was held, which is April 2014.
> 
> My concern is that since there is a gap between the date provided in the application and on the actual certificate, should I provide a clarification?
> 
> And how should I do so in the immi account?
> 
> Under what category of documents?
> 
> Should I even do it since it is a minor correction and plus I am not claiming any points for her bachelor degree?
> 
> I want to avoid another CO contact and thereby avoid delaying my grant.




You do not have to worry much about this, especially when you are not claiming points. Such mismatch in dates are common. In my opinion there is nothing to be done here. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy07

Hello experts,

I have recently lodged my file and front loaded all the documents including form 1221 and 80.

I have a doubt regarding my Bachelors documents. I have completed my bachelors( Full Time, not far distant or correspondence) in 2015 from Panjab University Chandigarh, India. I have submitted the transcripts and provisional degree certificate. I do not have a convocation certificate currently as it took approx an year time to get it and by the time it was available, I was in Australia and couldn't get it. Moreover, I got a positive assessment from ACS based on provisional certificate and transcripts.

Will I be awarded points based on the above or do I have to get a Convocation Certificate?

Besides, I got an assessment as a network engineer with a deduction of 4 years. Out of these 4 years, 2 years I have worked parallel doing Bachelors for 20 hours a week and the rest 2 years as full time. This is clearly mentioned on my employment letter as well but I do not have much proofs of employment apart from reference letter and couple more which I submitted to ACS. On the other hand, I am not claiming any points for this experience as this is deducted by ACS. 

I have a query that will working along with studies creates any negative impact to the application? 
Will I be asked to provide any proof of the employment?

Thanks


----------



## 90.ajoshi

AmazingTiger said:


> IMHO, this is a non-issue. This is common. Date on certificate need not be same as last date of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Thanks so much! Appreciate your inputs! Will wait and see what happens.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

jithooos said:


> You do not have to worry much about this, especially when you are not claiming points. Such mismatch in dates are common. In my opinion there is nothing to be done here.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks so much! Appreciate your inputs! Will wait and see what happens.


----------



## andreyx108b

90.ajoshi said:


> Thanks! Yes I am aware of that through this forum. But was curious to know what was asked.


Each CO contact is a delay factor, avoid by any means. Upload all documents including meds upfront!


----------



## andreyx108b

Amy07 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have recently lodged my file and front loaded all the documents including form 1221 and 80.
> 
> I have a doubt regarding my Bachelors documents. I have completed my bachelors( Full Time, not far distant or correspondence) in 2015 from Panjab University Chandigarh, India. I have submitted the transcripts and provisional degree certificate. I do not have a convocation certificate currently as it took approx an year time to get it and by the time it was available, I was in Australia and couldn't get it. Moreover, I got a positive assessment from ACS based on provisional certificate and transcripts.
> 
> Will I be awarded points based on the above or do I have to get a Convocation Certificate?
> 
> Besides, I got an assessment as a network engineer with a deduction of 4 years. Out of these 4 years, 2 years I have worked parallel doing Bachelors for 20 hours a week and the rest 2 years as full time. This is clearly mentioned on my employment letter as well but I do not have much proofs of employment apart from reference letter and couple more which I submitted to ACS. On the other hand, I am not claiming any points for this experience as this is deducted by ACS.
> 
> I have a query that will working along with studies creates any negative impact to the application?
> Will I be asked to provide any proof of the employment?
> 
> Thanks


if you are not claiming points - don't worry, it should be fine. 

There is no* evidence of CO requests evidence of employment if no points had been claimed.

*there is 1 case, but it was most likely in an error, as CO also requested medicals which were already submitted and got passed.


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Expats.

Need an advice wrt below queries. 

1. I have furnished all docs possible and so far uploaded 59 docs. Through this forum I realise people have also submitted RESUME and INDEX. I have option of just 1 doc left can you suggest better choice b/w Index Vs Resume. All details of Resume is already provide in R&R( Refererence letter) and FORM 80 and 1221. 

2. I have 9.5 yrs of exp and ACS deducted 4. In company A I had 6.5 yrs exp and current Company B now 3+ yrs. Both companies are Renowned Indian based companies. If DIBP decides to verify JOB, will they focus on Current or previous company ? Or Both. 

Thanks in advance ??


----------



## nabzz

I had another question regarding my employment history. I've frontloaded all the documents and completed and cleared the medicals as well. I'm claiming points for my work experience and I've lodged my application through an agent. 

The issue is that I've been working with the same company (ABC) for about 3.5 years now. The first 2.5 years with the company were as a graduate trainee and during this time I was directly employed by this company. After my training was completed, I was shifted to another department and that position is a third party (XYZ) contract position. The contract is renewed yearly and all of my reporting and management is to the same company but my salary and increments and timesheets come from the third party company whose contract I'm on. 

The question is that my experience letter for this current position has the letterhead of the third party company and the cv i've uploaded mentions ABC company for my current position. Will this be an issue? Or should I upload a form 1023 to mention the mistake? The experience letter from XYZ states that he is working for us and rendering his services to ABC.


----------



## nabzz

Also if I havent claimed points for any internships undertaken during my bachelors degree and It's only mentioned in the CV will they ask for any proof for that? Or not?


----------



## buntygwt

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats.
> 
> Need an advice wrt below queries.
> 
> 1. I have furnished all docs possible and so far uploaded 59 docs. Through this forum I realise people have also submitted RESUME and INDEX. I have option of just 1 doc left can you suggest better choice b/w Index Vs Resume. All details of Resume is already provide in R&R( Refererence letter) and FORM 80 and 1221.
> 
> 2. I have 9.5 yrs of exp and ACS deducted 4. In company A I had 6.5 yrs exp and current Company B now 3+ yrs. Both companies are Renowned Indian based companies. If DIBP decides to verify JOB, will they focus on Current or previous company ? Or Both.
> 
> Thanks in advance ??


go with resume.

cheers.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

andreyx108b said:


> Each CO contact is a delay factor, avoid by any means. Upload all documents including meds upfront!




Medical exam results were directly sent from the physicians office to DIBP. My immi account says ‘health clearance provided- no action required’ 

Is there anything that needs to be provided other than that?


----------



## dillipreddy

90.ajoshi said:


> Medical exam results were directly sent from the physicians office to DIBP. My immi account says ‘health clearance provided- no action required’
> 
> Is there anything that needs to be provided other than that?


Nope, u r cleared


----------



## visakh

Experts,

I have a query, Is it advisable to replace the Roles and Responsibilities of the current company with other reference details, after the lodgment of visa.
Mainly i have to change only the reference details.


I have lodged and uploaded documents on 21- Sept -2017.
Does they have already started the assessment by now?
My immi account status is still "Received"


----------



## andreyx108b

90.ajoshi said:


> Medical exam results were directly sent from the physicians office to DIBP. My immi account says ‘health clearance provided- no action required’
> 
> Is there anything that needs to be provided other than that?


yes i am aware  i mean you need to do meds upfront. 

Form 80,1221, CV, Birth certificate - these tend to be "avoided" often.


----------



## rvd

nabzz said:


> I had another question regarding my employment history. I've frontloaded all the documents and completed and cleared the medicals as well. I'm claiming points for my work experience and I've lodged my application through an agent.
> 
> The issue is that I've been working with the same company (ABC) for about 3.5 years now. The first 2.5 years with the company were as a graduate trainee and during this time I was directly employed by this company. After my training was completed, I was shifted to another department and that position is a third party (XYZ) contract position. The contract is renewed yearly and all of my reporting and management is to the same company but my salary and increments and timesheets come from the third party company whose contract I'm on.
> 
> The question is that my experience letter for this current position has the letterhead of the third party company and the cv i've uploaded mentions ABC company for my current position. Will this be an issue? Or should I upload a form 1023 to mention the mistake? The experience letter from XYZ states that he is working for us and rendering his services to ABC.



As the experience letter from XYZ states clearly states that you working are for them and rendering his services to ABC.

I hope this will clear the current experience. But what is the proof given for the first 2.5 years..


----------



## rvd

nabzz said:


> Also if I havent claimed points for any internships undertaken during my bachelors degree and It's only mentioned in the CV will they ask for any proof for that? Or not?


No they will not ask any proof for the internships. 

Cheers


----------



## nabzz

rvd said:


> As the experience letter from XYZ states clearly states that you working are for them and rendering his services to ABC.
> 
> I hope this will clear the current experience. But what is the proof given for the first 2.5 years..


Have an experience letter with the rnr for the first 2.5 years as well. Just wanted to make sure whether I should upload a correction for the CV.

I have experience letters, tax certificates, payslips and a bank statement for the entire work experience I've claimed


----------



## nabzz

rvd said:


> No they will not ask any proof for the internships.
> 
> Cheers


thats a relief! thanks!


----------



## rvd

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats.
> 
> Need an advice wrt below queries.
> 
> 1. I have furnished all docs possible and so far uploaded 59 docs. Through this forum I realise people have also submitted RESUME and INDEX. I have option of just 1 doc left can you suggest better choice b/w Index Vs Resume. All details of Resume is already provide in R&R( Refererence letter) and FORM 80 and 1221.
> 
> 2. I have 9.5 yrs of exp and ACS deducted 4. In company A I had 6.5 yrs exp and current Company B now 3+ yrs. Both companies are Renowned Indian based companies. If DIBP decides to verify JOB, will they focus on Current or previous company ? Or Both.
> 
> Thanks in advance ??


1. provide the clear of index of 59 documents. 

2. Regarding employment verification one cannot predict. It can happen any of the company or both.

Cheers,


----------



## sraja

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## rvd

nabzz said:


> thats a relief! thanks!


For your additional information, no need provide employment proofs for the experiences that were not claimed points.


----------



## rvd

sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?
> 
> 1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
> 2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)
> 
> Can I claim 5 points for her?
> Please suggest me. Thanks.


If ACS is giving positive assessment for the spouse's then we can claim spouse points.

As far as I know ACS requires minimum 2 years of experience for assessment.

But I am not sure you can write an email to ACS to reconfirm.


----------



## sraja

How do i know that i have received the positive ACS. Will it be something like below:

"The following employment after Oct 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

Your Ex


rvd said:


> If ACS is giving positive assessment for the spouse's then we can claim spouse points.
> 
> As far as I know ACS requires minimum 2 years of experience for assessment.
> 
> But I am not sure you can write an email to ACS to reconfirm.


----------



## rvd

nabzz said:


> Have an experience letter with the rnr for the first 2.5 years as well. Just wanted to make sure whether I should upload a correction for the CV.
> 
> I have experience letters, tax certificates, payslips and a bank statement for the entire work experience I've claimed


IMHO CV is not required when detailed roles and responsibilities letters were provided.

I believe it is not required to correct the CV as you are working for that company only through another company's payroll.

It is a clearly understandable.


----------



## rvd

sraja said:


> How do i know that i have received the positive ACS. Will it be something like below:
> 
> "The following employment after Oct 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> Your Ex


Yes it will be like that but ACS will give positive assessment for the people has 0 points for experience with less than 3 years of positive experience.

I don't how the wording will be there..


----------



## sraja

Ok. So i will process ACS with 1.2 Experience. Thanks for clarifying. 




rvd said:


> Yes it will be like that but ACS will give positive assessment for the people has 0 points for experience with less than 3 years of positive experience.
> 
> I don't how the wording will be there..


----------



## nabzz

rvd said:


> IMHO CV is not required when detailed roles and responsibilities letters were provided.
> 
> I believe it is not required to correct the CV as you are working for that company only through another company's payroll.
> 
> It is a clearly understandable.



ok great! thank you rvd!


----------



## baruazone

*Employment proof submission*

Hi All,
I have claimed my first company experience in ACS and they deducted 2 years out of my first employment out of total of 3 years. 

ACS recommended to use my experience from July2009 onwards. However, I had claimed points from March2010 onwards which is my second company onwards.

My question is that Do I need to provide to DIBP all documents (like offerletter, payslips,form-16,bank-statements etc) for my first company also?


----------



## Chelsu

Hello guys,

Have there been any grants for lodgement after 18 Sep? I dont see one in immitracker

Thanks


----------



## rvd

baruazone said:


> Hi All,
> I have claimed my first company experience in ACS and they deducted 2 years out of my first employment out of total of 3 years.
> 
> ACS recommended to use my experience from July2009 onwards. However, I had claimed points from March2010 onwards which is my second company onwards.
> 
> My question is that Do I need to provide to DIBP all documents (like offerletter, payslips,form-16,bank-statements etc) for my first company also?


You are in which stage now. EOI or Visa lodgment.

ACS recommended to use my experience from July2009 onwards.-- Which means you are eligible to claim points from July 2009.

It is always better to provide documents for the positively assessed employments.

If you are not marking that employment as non_relevant experience in EOI and Visa 
application then no need to provide documents.

Cheers


----------



## Rawatvineet

HI Expats,

Can SD for Job reference be given by your colleague ? 
Don?t want my boss to know my plan for PR.

I have lodged my application and submitted SD by my colleague.

Thanks


----------



## LadyZebo

Chelsu said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Have there been any grants for lodgement after 18 Sep? I dont see one in immitracker
> 
> Thanks


 yes there is a direct grant I know of from another forum I follow. He applied on 22nd of September and got a direct grant on 25th of October


----------



## umashanker

LadyZebo said:


> yes there is a direct grant I know of from another forum I follow. He applied on 22nd of September and got a direct grant on 25th of October


Which forum you got this update. I was looking for it.


----------



## Sanjeet24

dfrancis said:


> Dilip: Let me clarify- If you have high-quality color scanned copies you do not need them to be certified/notarized.
> 
> However, if you do have some certificates that are B&W, then you will have to notarize them.


even i have the same query. Do I submit the scanned copies online or take a xerox copy, get it notarized and then scan again to submit online. Can you please clarify.


----------



## visakh

LadyZebo said:


> yes there is a direct grant I know of from another forum I follow. He applied on 22nd of September and got a direct grant on 25th of October


Could you please tell me from which forum you got this information.
Coz, i hav lodged it on 21 sept 17.

Thanks


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi experts,

Any Idea about next round of invitation. No official news regarding invitations yet. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

sraja said:


> How do i know that i have received the positive ACS. Will it be something like below:
> 
> "The following employment after Oct 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> Your Ex





sraja said:


> Ok. So i will process ACS with 1.2 Experience. Thanks for clarifying.


You will end up wasting money on the assessment. The result will be negative:

Your skills have been assessed as *unsuitable* for migration under <ANZSCO>

and such an outcome cannot be used to claim partner points either.


----------



## KeeDa

Rawatvineet said:


> HI Expats,
> 
> Can SD for Job reference be given by your colleague ?
> Don?t want my boss to know my plan for PR.
> 
> I have lodged my application and submitted SD by my colleague.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can, but best to keep everyone informed because if employment verification does happen, your documents will be sent to the HR for verification and your boss will know about it then.

See: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-regarding-work-reference-colleague.html*


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys can we check anywhere the trend of grants for a particular anzsco code in last 2 years.


----------



## baruazone

rvd said:


> You are in which stage now. EOI or Visa lodgment.
> 
> ACS recommended to use my experience from July2009 onwards.-- Which means you are eligible to claim points from July 2009.
> 
> It is always better to provide documents for the positively assessed employments.
> 
> If you are not marking that employment as non_relevant experience in EOI and Visa
> application then no need to provide documents.
> 
> Cheers


Hi rvd,
Thx for your reply. I am about to lodge the visa & need to submit documents. In my ACS letter, I was recommended to use experience from July2009 onward BUT i claimed points from March2010 onward. Do i need to upload documents for the experience which I have not claimed points to get the invitation?

Thx


----------



## AmazingTiger

baruazone said:


> Hi rvd,
> Thx for your reply. I am about to lodge the visa & need to submit documents. In my ACS letter, I was recommended to use experience from July2009 onward BUT i claimed points from March2010 onward. Do i need to upload documents for the experience which I have not claimed points to get the invitation?
> 
> Thx


There are differing opinions on this topic. This is mine.
ACS has a rationale for deducting years of the applicants exp. They deem it as the minimum requisite number of years for the applicant to acquire the required skill level after graduating.
So those subtracted years have their contribution in assessing an applicants eligibility for the skilled migration category.

In your case documentation is must until July 2009. Preferable for period between July 2009 and March 2010 and must for period after March 2010.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

AmazingTiger said:


> There are differing opinions on this topic. This is mine.
> ACS has a rationale for deducting years of the applicants exp. They deem it as the minimum requisite number of years for the applicant to acquire the required skill level after graduating.
> So those subtracted years have their contribution in assessing an applicants eligibility for the skilled migration category.
> 
> In your case documentation is must until July 2009. Preferable for period between July 2009 and March 2010 and must for period after March 2010.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Amazing for your reply. I also feel it is a debatable topic. I asked this question on forum to seek guidance of the people who have successfully completed my stage.

Thanks!


----------



## baruazone

baruazone said:


> Hi All,
> I have claimed my first company experience in ACS and they deducted 2 years out of my first employment out of total of 3 years.
> 
> ACS recommended to use my experience from July2009 onwards. However, I had claimed points from March2010 onwards which is my second company onwards.
> 
> My question is that Do I need to provide to DIBP all documents (like offerletter, payslips,form-16,bank-statements etc) for my first company also?


Thanks rvd & Amazing for your views.

Anyone else would like to share their experiences or views on the same?

Thx


----------



## aks80

baruazone said:


> baruazone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> I have claimed my first company experience in ACS and they deducted 2 years out of my first employment out of total of 3 years.
> 
> ACS recommended to use my experience from July2009 onwards. However, I had claimed points from March2010 onwards which is my second company onwards.
> 
> My question is that Do I need to provide to DIBP all documents (like offerletter, payslips,form-16,bank-statements etc) for my first company also?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rvd & Amazing for your views.
> 
> Anyone else would like to share their experiences or views on the same?
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...

Is there a specific reason you haven't claimed the experience as relevant despite ACS accepting it?


----------



## makp

Got the direct grant today. 

First, my sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who helped clear my subtle doubts and I owe a special mention to newbienz, whose answers were as clear as polar ice.

I actually asked my spouse to read the email again and confirm that it’s a grant. lol..

I applied around 1 Sep,
updated a correction on 4 Sep, then again on 19 Sep updated an additional document that I thought was necessary.

I was hoping for a Feb Grant, and currently was only thinking when my case officer would be assigned. 

My first entry date is 26 July 2018, and I have no idea how to work it out.

My friends had a tough time finding a decent job in Australia after getting PR. Are there some consultants whom I can get in touch with regarding job. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

makp said:


> Got the direct grant today.
> 
> First, my sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who helped clear my subtle doubts and I owe a special mention to newbienz, whose answers were as clear as polar ice.
> 
> I actually asked my spouse to read the email again and confirm that it’s a grant. lol..
> 
> I applied around 1 Sep,
> updated a correction on 4 Sep, then again on 19 Sep updated an additional document that I thought was necessary.
> 
> I was hoping for a Feb Grant, and currently was only thinking when my case officer would be assigned.
> 
> My first entry date is 26 July 2018, and I have no idea how to work it out.
> 
> My friends had a tough time finding a decent job in Australia after getting PR. Are there some consultants whom I can get in touch with regarding job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats brother !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

makp said:


> Got the direct grant today.
> 
> First, my sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who helped clear my subtle doubts and I owe a special mention to newbienz, whose answers were as clear as polar ice.
> 
> I actually asked my spouse to read the email again and confirm that it’s a grant. lol..
> 
> I applied around 1 Sep,
> updated a correction on 4 Sep, then again on 19 Sep updated an additional document that I thought was necessary.
> 
> I was hoping for a Feb Grant, and currently was only thinking when my case officer would be assigned.
> 
> My first entry date is 26 July 2018, and I have no idea how to work it out.
> 
> My friends had a tough time finding a decent job in Australia after getting PR. Are there some consultants whom I can get in touch with regarding job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck mate !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

makp said:


> Got the direct grant today.
> 
> First, my sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who helped clear my subtle doubts and I owe a special mention to newbienz, whose answers were as clear as polar ice.
> 
> I actually asked my spouse to read the email again and confirm that it’s a grant. lol..
> 
> I applied around 1 Sep,
> updated a correction on 4 Sep, then again on 19 Sep updated an additional document that I thought was necessary.
> 
> I was hoping for a Feb Grant, and currently was only thinking when my case officer would be assigned.
> 
> My first entry date is 26 July 2018, and I have no idea how to work it out.
> 
> My friends had a tough time finding a decent job in Australia after getting PR. Are there some consultants whom I can get in touch with regarding job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

Hi, 
I have seen some cases that were requested to submit military discharge letter, even for those who have not been in military service and used military exemption, I heard they all made statutory declaration and told the whole story about their military service. My question is how to make statutory declaration, and who can be a witness?


----------



## visakh

makp said:


> Got the direct grant today.
> 
> First, my sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who helped clear my subtle doubts and I owe a special mention to newbienz, whose answers were as clear as polar ice.
> 
> I actually asked my spouse to read the email again and confirm that it’s a grant. lol..
> 
> I applied around 1 Sep,
> updated a correction on 4 Sep, then again on 19 Sep updated an additional document that I thought was necessary.
> 
> I was hoping for a Feb Grant, and currently was only thinking when my case officer would be assigned.
> 
> My first entry date is 26 July 2018, and I have no idea how to work it out.
> 
> My friends had a tough time finding a decent job in Australia after getting PR. Are there some consultants whom I can get in touch with regarding job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro, kindly share your timeline details.


----------



## minh_phan

Hi guys, I need urgent advice. I studied a Master degree in the UK but only stayed there for 10 months, so I don't get any police clearance. Today I received a CO request for Police clearance in the UK. Is it necessary? Has anyone have this issue before?

Thanks


----------



## perfect_devil

Dear Expats,

I have submitted my EOI on 17th Oct'17 with 65 points under 261313.

My question is, does it make sense to upgrade my points by giving PTE again considering following scenarios :

1. My intended month of travel would be December 2018 or 2019 due to personal commitments.
2. With current trend for 65 pointers for 2613**, the wait period is roughly 5-6 months.

Any suggestions on how safe will it be to stick with 65 points.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*VISA application Submitted*

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my Visa application on 12th October.

Submitted all my documents except PCC, which I will upload on coming friday.

By when I can expect first CO contact.

Best Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sorabzone

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I need urgent advice. I studied a Master degree in the UK but only stayed there for 10 months, so I don't get any police clearance. Today I received a CO request for Police clearance in the UK. Is it necessary? Has anyone have this issue before?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think you have other option since CO already requested for PCC. Ideally it is not required but you can't argue with them.
Better arrange and upload it asap.


----------



## visakh

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 12th October.
> 
> Submitted all my documents except PCC, which I will upload on coming friday.
> 
> By when I can expect first CO contact.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay


Make sure you upload every single document to avoid a CO contact.
There will be 1-2 months delay after a CO contact.


----------



## rvd

prashantpratik said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 17th Oct'17 with 65 points under 261313.
> 
> My question is, does it make sense to upgrade my points by giving PTE again considering following scenarios :
> 
> 1. My intended month of travel would be December 2018 or 2019 due to personal commitments.
> 2. With current trend for 65 pointers for 2613**, the wait period is roughly 5-6 months.
> 
> Any suggestions on how safe will it be to stick with 65 points.


Whatever the case increasing the point is always a good option.

In your case also it is advisable to increase the points. Recently grants are not issued like earlier; however from September things are better. 

No one knows what kind of changes or policy updates happen in future. According to my opinion in all case it is better to get the invite ASAP is better option.


----------



## rvd

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I need urgent advice. I studied a Master degree in the UK but only stayed there for 10 months, so I don't get any police clearance. Today I received a CO request for Police clearance in the UK. Is it necessary? Has anyone have this issue before?
> 
> Thanks


As the other member advised once it is requested you will have to provide. Only for some exceptional countries such as Saudi Arabia (as far as I know) they gave waiver for few members..

Have you visited UK apart from the mentioned 10 months. Reason for asking is they consider as cumulative of 12 months stay in a country.


----------



## minh_phan

rvd said:


> As the other member advised once it is requested you will have to provide. Only for some exceptional countries such as Saudi Arabia (as far as I know) they gave waiver for few members..
> 
> Have you visited UK apart from the mentioned 10 months. Reason for asking is they consider as cumulative of 12 months stay in a country.


I've never been back to the UK since after 10 months of studying. I'm surprised because according to the checklist I don't have to do so


----------



## visakh

"Acknowledgment of Application Received " notification received once after lodged the visa on 21 Sept 2017. No other notifications from DIBP, nor any CO contact. Can i be sure of, that they have started the assessment or not yet started?


----------



## shariq123

Just got CO contact today. She has only requested Polio Vaccination Certificate. I did not know that that had to be provided as well for Pakistani applicants.  Guys is there any form from DIBP that I need to take to my medical center (I'm resident in Saudi Arabia) or I can just get a walk-in vaccination and certificate? Thanks.


----------



## rvd

minh_phan said:


> I've never been back to the UK since after 10 months of studying. I'm surprised because according to the checklist I don't have to do so


CO might felt that 10 months is close to a year so he would have requested.

EDIT: UK PCC will may reduce few of security checks that needs to be done.

All the best,
Cheers


----------



## rvd

shariq123 said:


> Just got CO contact today. She has only requested Polio Vaccination Certificate. I did not know that that had to be provided as well for Pakistani applicants.  Guys is there any form from DIBP that I need to take to my medical center (I'm resident in Saudi Arabia) or I can just get a walk-in vaccination and certificate? Thanks.


In my case the hospital staff advised to take polio vaccine while I did the medicals. From hospital itself they uploaded. I did it in Muscat.

You can visit the same hospital where you did your medical. You can carry the HAPID with you.

You can get a copy of vaccination certificate and upload in the immi account even if it was uploaded by the hospital.


----------



## shariq123

rvd said:


> In my case the hospital staff advised to take polio vaccine while I did the medicals. From hospital itself they uploaded. I did it in Muscat.
> 
> You can visit the same hospital where you did your medical. You can carry the HAPID with you.
> 
> You can get a copy of vaccination certificate and upload in the immi account even if it was uploaded by the hospital.


Many thanks. I will do that. 

Also I have a 5 month baby who has done his 2 month and 4 month vaccine where he did get the IPV (injection based polio vaccine). Should I just upload his immunization/vaccination card or to be on the safe side, I get him vaccinated again?


----------



## rvd

visakh said:


> "Acknowledgment of Application Received " notification received once after lodged the visa on 21 Sept 2017. No other notifications from DIBP, nor any CO contact. Can i be sure of, that they have started the assessment or not yet started?


Mostly your case would have been in the assessment stage as there is CO contact for the applicant who lodged on 29/09/2017.

https://www.myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-30698

All the best
Cheers


----------



## rvd

shariq123 said:


> Many thanks. I will do that.
> 
> Also I have a 5 month baby who has done his 2 month and 4 month vaccine where he did get the IPV (injection based polio vaccine). Should I just upload his immunization/vaccination card or to be on the safe side, I get him vaccinated again?


You can upload immunization/vaccination card. I think it may not required to vaccinated again. Better to check with hospital.

All the best
Cheers


----------



## shariq123

rvd said:


> You can upload immunization/vaccination card. I think it may not required to vaccinated again. Better to check with hospital.
> 
> All the best
> Cheers


Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## UmarSid

*Avoiding CO contact*

Hi All,

I have submitted application on 06-Oct-2017. uploaded all documents including PCC and Medicals of Spouse and myself.I want to avoid CO contact,Is form 80 necessary for spouse? Are there any other forms required for me,spouse and child other than form 80?
Do i Need to upload photos and polio certificate since they were taken during medicals?


----------



## prateekjain1988

UmarSid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted application on 06-Oct-2017. uploaded all documents including PCC and Medicals of Spouse and myself.I want to avoid CO contact,Is form 80 necessary for spouse? Are there any other forms required for me,spouse and child other than form 80?
> Do i Need to upload photos and polio certificate since they were taken during medicals?


Yes, please upload Form 80 for your spouse.

In addition to that, it is also advisable to upload Form 1221 for both you and your spouse as CO has been looking for it on a consistent basis for sometime now.


----------



## sultan_azam

UmarSid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted application on 06-Oct-2017. uploaded all documents including PCC and Medicals of Spouse and myself.I want to avoid CO contact,Is form 80 necessary for spouse? Are there any other forms required for me,spouse and child other than form 80?
> Do i Need to upload photos and polio certificate since they were taken during medicals?


form 80 required for you and spouse

many times dibp has asked for form 1221 along with form 80

for applicants from Pakistan, it will be better to upload photos and polio certificates


----------



## sultan_azam

shariq123 said:


> Many thanks. I will do that.
> 
> Also I have a 5 month baby who has done his 2 month and 4 month vaccine where he did get the IPV (injection based polio vaccine). Should I just upload his immunization/vaccination card or to be on the safe side, I get him vaccinated again?


upload the vaccination card....


----------



## sultan_azam

visakh said:


> "Acknowledgment of Application Received " notification received once after lodged the visa on 21 Sept 2017. No other notifications from DIBP, nor any CO contact. Can i be sure of, that they have started the assessment or not yet started?


it is more than a month.. i think they would have taken up your case by now


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 12th October.
> 
> Submitted all my documents except PCC, which I will upload on coming friday.
> 
> By when I can expect first CO contact.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay


upload the relevant documents and forgot you ever applied for visa...

you have struggled a lot to come till this stage... nowenjoy life till grant/dibp contact


----------



## sultan_azam

prashantpratik said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 17th Oct'17 with 65 points under 261313.
> 
> My question is, does it make sense to upgrade my points by giving PTE again considering following scenarios :
> 
> 1. My intended month of travel would be December 2018 or 2019 due to personal commitments.
> 2. With current trend for 65 pointers for 2613**, the wait period is roughly 5-6 months.
> 
> Any suggestions on how safe will it be to stick with 65 points.


it will be better to increase english skills if you want to get invited earlier...


----------



## sultan_azam

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I need urgent advice. I studied a Master degree in the UK but only stayed there for 10 months, so I don't get any police clearance. Today I received a CO request for Police clearance in the UK. Is it necessary? Has anyone have this issue before?
> 
> Thanks


i have seen applicants getting PCC request for stay of 11 months in foreign country.... 

10 months is new for me...


----------



## visakh

sultan_azam said:


> it is more than a month.. i think they would have taken up your case by now




Thanks, Am waiting for a positive reply!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

makp said:


> Got the direct grant today.
> 
> First, my sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who helped clear my subtle doubts and I owe a special mention to newbienz, whose answers were as clear as polar ice.
> 
> I actually asked my spouse to read the email again and confirm that it’s a grant. lol..
> 
> I applied around 1 Sep,
> updated a correction on 4 Sep, then again on 19 Sep updated an additional document that I thought was necessary.
> 
> I was hoping for a Feb Grant, and currently was only thinking when my case officer would be assigned.
> 
> My first entry date is 26 July 2018, and I have no idea how to work it out.
> 
> My friends had a tough time finding a decent job in Australia after getting PR. Are there some consultants whom I can get in touch with regarding job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations and good luck for future


----------



## sultan_azam

baruazone said:


> Hi rvd,
> Thx for your reply. I am about to lodge the visa & need to submit documents. In my ACS letter, I was recommended to use experience from July2009 onward BUT i claimed points from March2010 onward. Do i need to upload documents for the experience which I have not claimed points to get the invitation?
> 
> Thx


generally, we are required to submit documents for which we have claimed experience points....


----------



## sultan_azam

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys can we check anywhere the trend of grants for a particular anzsco code in last 2 years.


you can research on myimmitracker website


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey guys

I have submitted the EOI for 189 VISA in "Software and Applications Programmers" occupation on 29th October,2017 with 65 points. Any idea, when can I expect the Invite ?

Thanks


----------



## UmarSid

prateekjain1988 said:


> Yes, please upload Form 80 for your spouse.
> 
> In addition to that, it is also advisable to upload Form 1221 for both you and your spouse as CO has been looking for it on a consistent basis for sometime now.


Thanks for such quick reply.I have just downloaded form 1221 same information as form 80 I will submit it anyways.


----------



## visakh

Guys, does anyone know the *DOMAIN NAME* of email verification which comes from AHC??

Is it *@border.gov.au* ?? 

I am not asking about a CO contact mail, but an employment verification mail from AHC Dubai.


----------



## minh_phan

rvd said:


> CO might felt that 10 months is close to a year so he would have requested.
> 
> EDIT: UK PCC will may reduce few of security checks that needs to be done.
> 
> All the best,
> Cheers


Thanks rvd


----------



## rvd

baruazone said:


> Hi rvd,
> Thx for your reply. I am about to lodge the visa & need to submit documents. In my ACS letter, I was recommended to use experience from July2009 onward BUT i claimed points from March2010 onward. Do i need to upload documents for the experience which I have not claimed points to get the invitation?
> 
> Thx


If you have clearly stated as non-relevant experience in EOI and not claimed points in EOI then I hope it is not required to submit the documents.

You can submit if CO requests for it. Cannot predict in this scenario since ACS has given positive assessment.

If I am in your position I will submit it since ACS has given positive assessment for that experience.


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Expats,

I am not claiming points of my spouse. 
Her English language skills has to competent Or Functional? 

I have submitted Functional Eng PTE Score and letter from her college( 3 yr graduation course) that language of course was in English. is it suffice ? 

Thanks ??


----------



## voodoo

Just got an email from CO (adelaide) asking for POLIO certificates for all applicants and 3 medical tests, the problem is that I have already completed Health Assessment and I provided the HAP ID and selected YES in Health examination. It was showing Health Assessment Completed in my immiaccount!.

Please suggest how to respond. I can attached the documents and health completion to my immiaccount and then explain it by sending email to the address provided?


----------



## pradipy2k5

*CO not assigned*

Hey People,

I have applied for PR on 21st Sept 2017 but still CO is not assigned yet. Any idea how long it takes usually?

Regards
Pradip


----------



## visakh

voodoo said:


> Just got an email from CO (adelaide) asking for POLIO certificates for all applicants and 3 medical tests, the problem is that I have already completed Health Assessment and I provided the HAP ID and selected YES in Health examination. It was showing Health Assessment Completed in my immiaccount!.
> 
> Please suggest how to respond. I can attached the documents and health completion to my immiaccount and then explain it by sending email to the address provided?




hi, POLIO asked for all applicants??
usually there is a statement "*no **action **required*" will be there in immi account. Which means health assessment is finished??


----------



## visakh

pradipy2k5 said:


> Hey People,
> 
> I have applied for PR on 21st Sept 2017 but still CO is not assigned yet. Any idea how long it takes usually?
> 
> Regards
> Pradip


we are in same boat. my status shows as "Received".


----------



## prateekjain1988

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am not claiming points of my spouse.
> Her English language skills has to competent Or Functional?
> 
> I have submitted Functional Eng PTE Score and letter from her college( 3 yr graduation course) that language of course was in English. is it suffice ?
> 
> Thanks ??


Letter from college is sufficient.


----------



## aminn_524

aminn_524 said:


> Hi,
> I have seen some cases that were requested to submit military discharge letter, even for those who have not been in military service and used military exemption, I heard they all made statutory declaration and told the whole story about their military service. My question is how to make statutory declaration, and who can be a witness?


any answer?


----------



## visakh

aminn_524 said:


> any answer?


Sorry No idea Bro, let experts comment on it !!!


----------



## prateekjain1988

visakh said:


> we are in same boat. my status shows as "Received".


+1


----------



## 1210778

voodoo said:


> Just got an email from CO (adelaide) asking for POLIO certificates for all applicants and 3 medical tests, the problem is that I have already completed Health Assessment and I provided the HAP ID and selected YES in Health examination. It was showing Health Assessment Completed in my immiaccount!.
> 
> Please suggest how to respond. I can attached the documents and health completion to my immiaccount and then explain it by sending email to the address provided?


Visa health medical is different and polio is different. It is additional requirement for some countries. I front loaded the polio vaccination card. I had a very bad experience here in Dubai. Only Government hospitals do it and they are only 2 DHA centers here. Dont know about Abu Dhabi. In Dubai you can goto DHA center opposite to Barsha Mall, 1st floor, fill the form and wait for 4 hours. They are extremely slow, even raised a complain against them. Timing only in working days from 8 to 1pm only. Please bring change or pay by card as you have to first pay 158 consulting fee and then 56 for vaccination. They will issue you a yellow WHO vaccination card with stamps and signature. Upload that.


----------



## sultan_azam

baruazone said:


> Hi All,
> I have claimed my first company experience in ACS and they deducted 2 years out of my first employment out of total of 3 years.
> 
> ACS recommended to use my experience from July2009 onwards. However, I had claimed points from March2010 onwards which is my second company onwards.
> 
> My question is that Do I need to provide to DIBP all documents (like offerletter, payslips,form-16,bank-statements etc) for my first company also?


documents are required for which you are claiming experience points... you can skip providing documents for your 1st company if you arent claiming points for that experience


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have submitted the EOI for 189 VISA in "Software and Applications Programmers" occupation on 29th October,2017 with 65 points. Any idea, when can I expect the Invite ?
> 
> Thanks


5-6 wait at least.. and situation will be very deteriorated by April/May 2018 as there will be few invites left for 2613xx and large pool of persons waiting for ITA


----------



## sultan_azam

voodoo said:


> Just got an email from CO (adelaide) asking for POLIO certificates for all applicants and 3 medical tests, the problem is that I have already completed Health Assessment and I provided the HAP ID and selected YES in Health examination. It was showing Health Assessment Completed in my immiaccount!.
> 
> Please suggest how to respond. I can attached the documents and health completion to my immiaccount and then explain it by sending email to the address provided?


1.simply provide the Polio certificates requested by DIBP

2. send them an email regarding completion of your health tests and HAP ID, the completed health tests should reflect in your immiaccount, if you have mapped HAP ID with the visa application... check under HEALTH ASSESSMENT below your name in immiaccount


----------



## sultan_azam

visakh said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have a query, Is it advisable to replace the Roles and Responsibilities of the current company with other reference details, after the lodgment of visa.
> Mainly i have to change only the reference details.
> 
> 
> I have lodged and uploaded documents on 21- Sept -2017.
> Does they have already started the assessment by now?
> My immi account status is still "Received"


you can provide a fresh RnR letter but the old document you provided cant be deleted from immiaccount... 

i guess you are claiming experience points for current experience.. is the new letter from HR ??


----------



## sultan_azam

nabzz said:


> Also if I havent claimed points for any internships undertaken during my bachelors degree and It's only mentioned in the CV will they ask for any proof for that? Or not?


not required during visa application stage


----------



## sultan_azam

nabzz said:


> I had another question regarding my employment history. I've frontloaded all the documents and completed and cleared the medicals as well. I'm claiming points for my work experience and I've lodged my application through an agent.
> 
> The issue is that I've been working with the same company (ABC) for about 3.5 years now. The first 2.5 years with the company were as a graduate trainee and during this time I was directly employed by this company. After my training was completed, I was shifted to another department and that position is a third party (XYZ) contract position. The contract is renewed yearly and all of my reporting and management is to the same company but my salary and increments and timesheets come from the third party company whose contract I'm on.
> 
> The question is that my experience letter for this current position has the letterhead of the third party company and the cv i've uploaded mentions ABC company for my current position. Will this be an issue? Or should I upload a form 1023 to mention the mistake? The experience letter from XYZ states that he is working for us and rendering his services to ABC.


i am not an expert, but if DIBP seeks explanation, then provide solid evidence of your employment status, 

document should help DIBP understand the complexity and your roles and responsibility

if you think you have done a mistake then mention in form 1023


----------



## visakh

sultan_azam said:


> you can provide a fresh RnR letter but the old document you provided cant be deleted from immiaccount...
> 
> 
> 
> i guess you are claiming experience points for current experience.. is the new letter from HR ??




I thought to replace the reference details, if the old can’t be deleted from immi account, then it may arise doubt about my case.

My manager won’t be available all the time, so he may miss the call, I thought to change the contact details of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats.
> 
> Need an advice wrt below queries.
> 
> 1. I have furnished all docs possible and so far uploaded 59 docs. Through this forum I realise people have also submitted RESUME and INDEX. I have option of just 1 doc left can you suggest better choice b/w Index Vs Resume. All details of Resume is already provide in R&R( Refererence letter) and FORM 80 and 1221.
> 
> 2. I have 9.5 yrs of exp and ACS deducted 4. In company A I had 6.5 yrs exp and current Company B now 3+ yrs. Both companies are Renowned Indian based companies. If DIBP decides to verify JOB, will they focus on Current or previous company ? Or Both.
> 
> Thanks in advance ??


you have provided 59 documents, few people have so much to give.. anyway, dont provide anything now, keep that 1 space free

verification can happen with any employer for which you have claimed experience points.. 

read this for more insight http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## sultan_azam

visakh said:


> I thought to replace the reference details, if the old can’t be deleted from immi account, then it may arise doubt about my case.
> 
> My manager won’t be available all the time, so he may miss the call, I thought to change the contact details of him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


better not to change it now, as it may cause confusion...


----------



## sultan_azam

Amy07 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have recently lodged my file and front loaded all the documents including form 1221 and 80.
> 
> I have a doubt regarding my Bachelors documents. I have completed my bachelors( Full Time, not far distant or correspondence) in 2015 from Panjab University Chandigarh, India. I have submitted the transcripts and provisional degree certificate. I do not have a convocation certificate currently as it took approx an year time to get it and by the time it was available, I was in Australia and couldn't get it. Moreover, I got a positive assessment from ACS based on provisional certificate and transcripts.
> 
> Will I be awarded points based on the above or do I have to get a Convocation Certificate?
> 
> Besides, I got an assessment as a network engineer with a deduction of 4 years. Out of these 4 years, 2 years I have worked parallel doing Bachelors for 20 hours a week and the rest 2 years as full time. This is clearly mentioned on my employment letter as well but I do not have much proofs of employment apart from reference letter and couple more which I submitted to ACS. On the other hand, I am not claiming any points for this experience as this is deducted by ACS.
> 
> I have a query that will working along with studies creates any negative impact to the application?
> Will I be asked to provide any proof of the employment?
> 
> Thanks


provisional certificate wont be an issue.... 

documents wont be asked if you arent claiming experience points...

but they might get interested to know about working along with studying.... just my guess


----------



## shariq123

Having received a request from CO today, the request letter states: 

*Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.*

*Providing documents
Please provide documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount
or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached
documents in ImmiAccount.*

The request made by the CO is to provide Polio Vaccination Certificate. I'm kind of confused as to when i upload the Polio Certification via Immiaccount, do I need to email my CO and tell her that I have uploaded the requested document as one part of the letter mentions that I need to provide a response in writing while the other part of the letter states that do not email to advise when you have uploaded the document? 

Also the email address of the CO is a generic address. The address on the letterhead is of GSM adelaide. Do i need to address my CO on this email address?


----------



## sultan_azam

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help. I was filling Form 1221 for me and wife as part of 189 visa application. In the form there few questions which I would need some suggesstion.
> 
> Q 39. Do you intend to do a course or study in Australia? Yes/No
> Q 40. Do you intend to work in Australia? Yes/No
> 
> My wife might plan to work sometime later so should I answer this question as Yes? and leave the details blank as I don't have any information about the job or company?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


better to mention YES for both


----------



## fugitive_4u

shariq123 said:


> Having received a request from CO today, the request letter states:
> 
> *Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Send your response to me using the contact details provided below.*
> 
> *Providing documents
> Please provide documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount
> or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached
> documents in ImmiAccount.*
> 
> The request made by the CO is to provide Polio Vaccination Certificate. I'm kind of confused as to when i upload the Polio Certification via Immiaccount, do I need to email my CO and tell her that I have uploaded the requested document as one part of the letter mentions that I need to provide a response in writing while the other part of the letter states that do not email to advise when you have uploaded the document?
> 
> Also the email address of the CO is a generic address. The address on the letterhead is of GSM adelaide. Do i need to address my CO on this email address?


Attach them to your ImmiAccount and click on *Information Provided* button


----------



## sultan_azam

Stephendurden said:


> All
> 
> I have seen posts before regarding extensions to the IED confirming that applicants have successfully changed their IED. We have a month and a half from our grant date. It is going to be virtually impossible to manage this for various reasons. I have searched using the forum search function but it doesn't seem to take you to the actual posts concerned. Can anyone assist?


i have seen few cases where applicant wasnt able to meet IED conditions due to pregnancy or exams of children 

such ppl mailed to [email protected] along with evidence expressing their inability to meet IED conditions.. they were given waiver letter mentioning 8504


Australian Immigration Law Services

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...210-regarding-visa-condition-8504-breach.html


----------



## sultan_azam

au513 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded all docs in immi except usa pcc which I expect to be available in Jan'18.
> Should I upload the courier bill as 'Evidence to obtain pcc'? Or should do that only after CO asks for usa pcc?


as i remember applicants receive an acknowledgement for applying USA PCC, such applicants upload the acknowledgement which serves as a proof of trying to get USA PCC


----------



## sultan_azam

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends,
> I got my invite in sept and applied for visa on 4th oct and i hv uploaded all doc as well , no CO assigned yet . I have a query that as per the past cases it seems that it can take long time in getting grant, so can i switch my job in between or it would delay my case again?


you can switch but keep DIBP informed regarding your change of circumstances via UPDATE US option inside immiaccount


----------



## lingling

*Employment verification*

Seniors, I'm worried about my experience verification. I'm claiming 15 points. Reason being my boss from current employer (6 years) had left the company 8 mths ago. He signed the work confirmation letter before he left. As for previous employment (8 years), the boss that signed off had also left the company. I had provided the mobile phone number for both but will DIBP call mobile numbers? Also, what if both don't remember the exact content if letter that they sign? CPA had recognised experience from both companies so will that hold weight? By the way, current employer is a well known bank while previous employer can be easily found via Google search.

Pls help me clear my worry. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

NCH said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and waiting for an invitation. At the moment I am in Australia, but I have already booked my flight to fly back to my country on late December to attend a family function.
> According to myimmitracker data, I will receive my invitation within next 2 invitation rounds but I may not get the pr grant before I leave Australia.
> 
> But I can my lodge my PR Visa before I leave Australia and I automatically get a bridging visa. While being on a bridging visa, will they allow me to fly and come back to Australia?
> 
> Also, what will happen if I get the grant while I am away from the AUstralia ?
> 
> Please guys, I need your advice.
> 
> Thanks.


depends which type of bridging visa you receive, some allow flying back in, some doesnt... https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visi/Visi/Bridging-visas


----------



## sultan_azam

lingling said:


> Seniors, I'm worried about my experience verification. I'm claiming 15 points. Reason being my boss from current employer (6 years) had left the company 8 mths ago. He signed the work confirmation letter before he left. As for previous employment (8 years), the boss that signed off had also left the company. I had provided the mobile phone number for both but will DIBP call mobile numbers? Also, what if both don't remember the exact content if letter that they sign? CPA had recognised experience from both companies so will that hold weight? By the way, current employer is a well known bank while previous employer can be easily found via Google search.
> 
> Pls help me clear my worry. Many thanks in advance.


my prayers are with you


generally DIBP sends rnr letter to HR for verification, your HR should reply positively in case DIBP verifies


----------



## sultan_azam

nabzz said:


> Does an AHC contact/employment verification scenario occur normally for those people claiming experience points or in the cases where they dont find the employment evidence unsatisfactory?
> 
> Concerned since I work on a rig and most remote locations that I'm at have bad to no cellphone reception.


it not happens in all cases... if you are working at a remote location then better to update DIBP regarding your circumstances


----------



## sultan_azam

krish75 said:


> Hi expat
> 
> I logde my application on 19 0ct 2017. I have uploaded all the document along with form 80 but just waiting for canadian pcc may be i will get this by this week but my concern is everyone is saying we need to fill form 1221 too. I only claimed my point from Age, Australian qualification, Naati and pte. I didnt claim any point from work experience and partner skill. Do i need to fill form 1221 when i download form 1221 and start to fill, i found most of the question is simillar to form 80 and work related question.
> Thank you...


fill and upload if can spare time.. better not to wait for them to ask for it


----------



## sultan_azam

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys, I have a clarification regarding the Visa Lodge question:
> 
> 16/18
> Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> What should I put in the above question?
> 
> My situation is this. I'm from the Philippines and working back and forth in Singapore.
> 
> 2010 - 2011: Working in Singapore
> 2011 - 2012: Back in the Philippines
> 2012 - 2014: Working in Singapore
> 2014 - 2015: Back in the Philippines
> 2015 - current: Working in Singapore
> 
> Thanks in Advance


i think the answer to this question is YES in your case


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> ""Providing documents
> The Department may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You
> should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant.
> If you lodged your application online, you should log in to your ImmiAccount to see the documents required for
> your application. Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour.
> Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, *ensure that they are certified copies*.""
> 
> SHOULD WE GET ALL DOCUMENTS CERTIFIED????


none of my documents were certified


----------



## sultan_azam

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Is it valid to download the bank statements from Internet banking and upload it or go to the bank and get the stamped copies?
> 
> Any suggestion is appreciated!
> 
> PTE - April 2017, R-83, W-78, L-84,S-90
> ACS - 17th Oct 2017
> EOI - 17th Oct 2017 with 65 points under 261313
> Invitation - Expecting by Apr 2018


downloaded ones will suffice


----------



## ravinder.529

Friends, Some Issue in X-ray examination on my spouse. For further investigation, NO issue observed in CT scan.

Do I need to submit form 815 ?
Should I upload the Form 815 or should I wait for CO contact to ask me to upload form 815 ?
CO is not assigned yet.


----------



## perfect_devil

sultan_azam said:


> downloaded ones will suffice


Thanks Sultan!


----------



## sultan_azam

ravinder.529 said:


> Friends, Some Issue in X-ray examination on my spouse. For further investigation, NO issue observed in CT scan.
> 
> Do I need to submit form 815 ?
> Should I upload the Form 815 or should I wait for CO contact to ask me to upload form 815 ?
> CO is not assigned yet.


they will ask for it, if required

form 815 is valid for six months from the day you sign it, so dont provide it upfront...


----------



## rvd

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am not claiming points of my spouse.
> Her English language skills has to competent Or Functional?
> 
> I have submitted Functional Eng PTE Score and letter from her college( 3 yr graduation course) that language of course was in English. is it suffice ?
> 
> Thanks ??


 Functional English is sufficient when spouse points are not claimed.

Functional Eng PTE Score is more than enough; letter from her college is not required when PTE done.

Cheers


----------



## ravinder.529

sultan_azam said:


> they will ask for it, if required
> 
> form 815 is valid for six months from the day you sign it, so dont provide it upfront...


Thanks< One more query please.
Can I upload rnr letter from person other than my immediate manager ?
That is person is my senior and in same department.


----------



## sultan_azam

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks< One more query please.
> Can I upload rnr letter from person other than my immediate manager ?
> That is person is my senior and in same department.


that person should know your work and be ready to vouch for it when verified by DIBP/HR


----------



## zeemal1401

Hi all,

I just lodged my visa on 23 Oct 2017 and thought of joining the Expat club & share my visa updates with you all.

Best of luck everyone!

Cheers
Zeemal

__________________
Visa Sub-Class: 189
ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017 
Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
2nd Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points 
Invitation: 18/10/2017
Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017


----------



## sultan_azam

zeemal1401 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just lodged my visa on 23 Oct 2017 and thought of joining the Expat club & share my visa updates with you all.
> 
> Best of luck everyone!
> 
> Cheers
> Zeemal
> 
> __________________
> Visa Sub-Class: 189
> ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
> ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017
> Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
> 1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
> EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
> 2nd Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
> EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points
> Invitation: 18/10/2017
> Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017


Good luck buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

sultan_azam said:


> my prayers are with you
> 
> 
> generally DIBP sends rnr letter to HR for verification, your HR should reply positively in case DIBP verifies


The organization I work for is huge, with few thousand employees. They may be able to confirm that I'm employed by them but no way they can tell what my job scope is. Sigh.....


----------



## sultan_azam

lingling said:


> The organization I work for is huge, with few thousand employees. They may be able to confirm that I'm employed by them but no way they can tell what my job scope is. Sigh.....


When DIBP sends mail to hr, they ask to verify

1. The rnr letter content
2. The person who signed rnr letter is authorized to sign the letter or not

If your HR replies positively to both of this then well and good

Please read my threads - my employment interview by AHC

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

sultan_azam said:


> When DIBP sends mail to hr, they ask to verify
> 
> 1. The rnr letter content
> 2. The person who signed rnr letter is authorized to sign the letter or not
> 
> If your HR replies positively to both of this then well and good
> 
> Please read my threads - my employment interview by AHC
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi sultan, confirming item 2 should not be an issue. It's item 1 that I'm worried as HR would not know the content if the letter.


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends, 

i have read that for Pakistani applicants IED is based on medical date as PCC tend to expire by the time visa is granted. 

I lodged Visa on May 13, 2017.

My PCC date was 18 May 2017 and Medical was done on JULY 3, 2017.

My PCC Would be expiring on November 17, 2017.
Will my IED be based on Medical date if the visa gets granted after November 17, 2017?????

Please guide.........


----------



## NCH

How do we know whether they contact our employers and waiting for their confirmation?


----------



## sultan_azam

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> i have read that for Pakistani applicants IED is based on medical date as PCC tend to expire by the time visa is granted.
> 
> I lodged Visa on May 13, 2017.
> 
> My PCC date was 18 May 2017 and Medical was done on JULY 3, 2017.
> 
> My PCC Would be expiring on November 17, 2017.
> Will my IED be based on Medical date if the visa gets granted after November 17, 2017?????
> 
> Please guide.........


I guess earliest of them - medicals/pcc

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

Hi friends,

I have been reading a lot regarding the employment verification call from AHC.
does this call happen due the ACS stage or during the VISA grant stage?

I had submitted the notarized employment reference letters only during ACS stage. During Visa lodgement, I have uploaded only the color scan copies of my experience letters.

Kindly confirm.

Thanks
Srikanth


----------



## aminn_524

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> i have read that for Pakistani applicants IED is based on medical date as PCC tend to expire by the time visa is granted.
> 
> I lodged Visa on May 13, 2017.
> 
> My PCC date was 18 May 2017 and Medical was done on JULY 3, 2017.
> 
> My PCC Would be expiring on November 17, 2017.
> Will my IED be based on Medical date if the visa gets granted after November 17, 2017?????
> 
> Please guide.........


If I am not mistaken, your PCC issue date is 18 May 2017, and the validity of PCC is 1 year, so your PCC would be expired on 18 May 2018

6 months validation may be the case for Pakistani applicants?


----------



## sultan_azam

sngoku said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have been reading a lot regarding the employment verification call from AHC.
> does this call happen due the ACS stage or during the VISA grant stage?
> 
> I had submitted the notarized employment reference letters only during ACS stage. During Visa lodgement, I have uploaded only the color scan copies of my experience letters.
> 
> Kindly confirm.
> 
> Thanks
> Srikanth


It happens during visa processing

By experience letters you mean roles and responsibilities letter ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

sultan_azam said:


> It happens during visa processing
> 
> By experience letters you mean roles and responsibilities letter ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Sultan,

The experience letters are the service certificates provided by the employers stating your designation, date of joining and last date with the organization. This letter does not contain details about my roles and responsibilities.

I had provided the notarized roles and responsibilities letters with signatures from my senior colleagues only during the ACS stage. I have not uploaded these notarized roles and responsibilities letter in immiaccount after visa payment. Is it recommended to upload these as well?

Thanks


----------



## shekharsince1986

sngoku said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> The experience letters are the service certificates provided by the employers stating your designation, date of joining and last date with the organization. This letter does not contain details about my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I had provided the notarized roles and responsibilities letters with signatures from my senior colleagues only during the ACS stage. I have not uploaded these notarized roles and responsibilities letter in immiaccount after visa payment. Is it recommended to upload these as well?
> 
> Thanks


Definitely yes. DIBP is actually going to verify not ACS. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawatvineet

Hi Expats,

I have a question regarding Job verification call by DIBP.

1. Is it based on sampling or each application, go through this ? 
2. I have given a SD for current and reference from my RM of ex company who heads that office on his address company letter. My question no where I have shared HR email I?d, through landline reception numbers of head office, I am not sure they will be able to reach my HR as I work with a company with 100,000 plus employees company with 100?s of HR personnel. As an employee we rarely able to reach to HR. 

Thanks


----------



## sngoku

shekharsince1986 said:


> Definitely yes. DIBP is actually going to verify not ACS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks shekharsince1986

I will upload the required docs asap.


----------



## nabtex

aminn_524 said:


> If I am not mistaken, your PCC issue date is 18 May 2017, and the validity of PCC is 1 year, so your PCC would be expired on 18 May 2018
> 
> 6 months validation may be the case for Pakistani applicants?


Yes, Pakistani PCC has 6 Months validity and is clearly mentioned on the document.

Will this mean that IED will be based on medical date as PCC would have expired???????


----------



## aminn_524

nabtex said:


> Yes, Pakistani PCC has 6 Months validity and is clearly mentioned on the document.
> 
> Will this mean that IED will be based on medical date as PCC would have expired???????


Which document are you referring to? PCC itself? I am not an expert, but in Iranian PCC, it is mentioned that the PCC is valid only 1 month, however, it is valid for DIBP 1 year


----------



## nabtex

aminn_524 said:


> Which document are you referring to? PCC itself? I am not an expert, but in Iranian PCC, it is mentioned that the PCC is valid only 1 month, however, it is valid for DIBP 1 year


By PCC i mean police clearance certificate,


----------



## BulletAK

nabtex said:


> Yes, Pakistani PCC has 6 Months validity and is clearly mentioned on the document.
> 
> Will this mean that IED will be based on medical date as PCC would have expired???????


DIBP takes it valid for 1 year.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Hi ,

CO asked me to submit medical, PCC and functional English doc by 5th November. My spouse get slot for IELTS test on 2nd December. My agent said to forward him the IELTS registration copy that will be send to CO and it will not impact immigration process except delaying processing. 

Looking for your expert opinion in this regards. 

Will this delay of functional English will negatively impact immigration process?

Should I wait till her IELTS result or go for pay fees for English?


----------



## aminn_524

nabtex said:


> By PCC i mean police clearance certificate,


yes, I know that, what I meant was that the validity of PCC is 1 year for DIBP irrespective of your nationality. For example, the validity of Iranian PCC is mentioned 1 month in the document, but DIBP considers it valid for 1 year. I am trying to tell you that the mentioned expiry date in the letter itself is not important, and I think DIBP considers it valid from issue date until 1 year.


----------



## BulletAK

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Hi ,
> 
> CO asked me to submit medical, PCC and functional English doc by 5th November. My spouse get slot for IELTS test on 2nd December. My agent said to forward him the IELTS registration copy that will be send to CO and it will not impact immigration process except delaying processing.
> 
> Looking for your expert opinion in this regards.
> 
> Will this delay of functional English will negatively impact immigration process?
> 
> Should I wait till her IELTS result or go for pay fees for English?


One thing is for sure, you wont get your visa before December 2017 if you didnt submit the functional english proof of your spouse?

Why don't you get a letter from her university if she has done bachelors or masters stating that her degree was in English. This will do and you don't even need IELTS after this. It will also be quick, within a day or two. This will save your time. Read more here.


----------



## lauralau88

Im hving influenza and taking medicine, can i do the urine test?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

BulletAK said:


> One thing is for sure, you wont get your visa before December 2017 if you didnt submit the functional english proof of your spouse?
> 
> Why don't you get a letter from her university if she has done bachelors or masters stating that her degree was in English. This will do and you don't even need IELTS after this. It will also be quick, within a day or two. This will save your time. Read more here.


But her Hons was not in English medium.


----------



## sultan_azam

sngoku said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> The experience letters are the service certificates provided by the employers stating your designation, date of joining and last date with the organization. This letter does not contain details about my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> I had provided the notarized roles and responsibilities letters with signatures from my senior colleagues only during the ACS stage. I have not uploaded these notarized roles and responsibilities letter in immiaccount after visa payment. Is it recommended to upload these as well?
> 
> Thanks


If you are claiming points for experience then dibp will require rnr letter or the statutory declaration you used during avs

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

sultan_azam said:


> If you are claiming points for experience then dibp will require rnr letter or the statutory declaration you used during avs
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi sultan,

Is there any template for statutory declaration? and do you know who can be an authorized witness?


----------



## sultan_azam

lauralau88 said:


> Im hving influenza and taking medicine, can i do the urine test?


I guess a doctor can advise best in this matter

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rawatvineet said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question regarding Job verification call by DIBP.
> 
> 1. Is it based on sampling or each application, go through this ?
> 2. I have given a SD for current and reference from my RM of ex company who heads that office on his address company letter. My question no where I have shared HR email I?d, through landline reception numbers of head office, I am not sure they will be able to reach my HR as I work with a company with 100,000 plus employees company with 100?s of HR personnel. As an employee we rarely able to reach to HR.
> 
> Thanks


1. It is based on DIBP wish to verify an employment or not

2. If dibp wants to verify, they know how to find a company's HR

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aminn_524 said:


> Hi sultan,
> 
> Is there any template for statutory declaration? and do you know who can be an authorized witness?


I am not having the template for sd, it may be given in ACS skill assessment guideline pdf

Your manager or any senior colleague can give the SD in presence of a notary

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogesh120889

Hi,

I have a big problem.
I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
Recently, I got 79+ in PTE and waiting to update it in EOI , so my score will turn to 75.
But, my wife is pregnant now.
I have questions like,
1. Is this the right time to update EOI, because I might get invite soon
2. If I proceed, file VISA, my wife cant produce her health certificate, so how long can I hold the VISA process
3. Or should I wait for 2-3 months, update my EOI and proceed for VISA as I might hold the VISA process for a shorter period.

Experts plz guide?


----------



## sultan_azam

yogesh120889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a big problem.
> I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
> Recently, I got 79+ in PTE and waiting to update it in EOI , so my score will turn to 75.
> But, my wife is pregnant now.
> I have questions like,
> 1. Is this the right time to update EOI, because I might get invite soon
> 2. If I proceed, file VISA, my wife cant produce her health certificate, so how long can I hold the VISA process
> 3. Or should I wait for 2-3 months, update my EOI and proceed for VISA as I might hold the VISA process for a shorter period.
> 
> Experts plz guide?


Interesting situation

I wish to reply on this in peace by night

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> But her Hons was not in English medium.




Then you have no choice but to submit IELTS. Surely it might delay the process a little.


----------



## AbhayJha

Hi All, Does it really matter if my boss who wrote my RnR letter has resigned and working in some other corporate now? Does it make my RnR assessed positively (roles and responsibility) by the ACS as invalid? I have all other employment proofs. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogesh120889

sultan_azam said:


> Interesting situation
> 
> I wish to reply on this in peace by night
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It would be really helpful if you can guide me.
Or is there any other threads or anything that could help me.


----------



## grsr

*Employment verification AHC*



sultan_azam said:


> When DIBP sends mail to hr, they ask to verify
> 
> 1. The rnr letter content
> 2. The person who signed rnr letter is authorized to sign the letter or not
> 
> If your HR replies positively to both of this then well and good
> 
> Please read my threads - my employment interview by AHC
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hello Sultan,

I read your thread (my employment interview by AHC). Just one question so that I can foresee what may happen for me. Was AHC keen about the experience that was not claimed for points. For example if you have 15 years of experience and only the last 10 years are used for skills, was AHC still interested in verifying ?. I have 15 years experience - first 5 from an employer and the rest with different employers. I don't have all the documentation from the first 5 years (I have offer letter and experience letter, but not payslips Form 16 etc). Can you comment on my situation...


----------



## sngoku

sultan_azam said:


> If you are claiming points for experience then dibp will require rnr letter or the statutory declaration you used during avs
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan

I will upload required documents asap


----------



## AKExpat

voodoo said:


> Just got an email from CO (adelaide) asking for POLIO certificates for all applicants and 3 medical tests, the problem is that I have already completed Health Assessment and I provided the HAP ID and selected YES in Health examination. It was showing Health Assessment Completed in my immiaccount!.
> 
> Please suggest how to respond. I can attached the documents and health completion to my immiaccount and then explain it by sending email to the address provided?


When I went for medicals at DIBP authorized medical center in Dubai festival city, I obtained polio vaccination certificate at the same time. I think you can do the same.


----------



## AKExpat

coolestbliss said:


> Visa health medical is different and polio is different. It is additional requirement for some countries. I front loaded the polio vaccination card. I had a very bad experience here in Dubai. Only Government hospitals do it and they are only 2 DHA centers here. Dont know about Abu Dhabi. In Dubai you can goto DHA center opposite to Barsha Mall, 1st floor, fill the form and wait for 4 hours. They are extremely slow, even raised a complain against them. Timing only in working days from 8 to 1pm only. Please bring change or pay by card as you have to first pay 158 consulting fee and then 56 for vaccination. They will issue you a yellow WHO vaccination card with stamps and signature. Upload that.


I feel bad that you went through such hassle. When I went for medicals at DIBP authorized medical center in Dubai festival city, I obtained polio vaccination certificate at the same time and uploaded the same. They gave me a certificate only and not a yellow card.


----------



## AbhayJha

visakh said:


> we are in same boat. my status shows as "Received".


Same for me. But I believe that for many people here the status did not change from '' Received '' to CO assigned or anything and they directly got a grant. Please correct me if I am wrong here. So this means that our application may be already under assessment even though it doesn't reflect it??

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

grsr said:


> Hello Sultan,
> 
> I read your thread (my employment interview by AHC). Just one question so that I can foresee what may happen for me. Was AHC keen about the experience that was not claimed for points. For example if you have 15 years of experience and only the last 10 years are used for skills, was AHC still interested in verifying ?. I have 15 years experience - first 5 from an employer and the rest with different employers. I don't have all the documentation from the first 5 years (I have offer letter and experience letter, but not payslips Form 16 etc). Can you comment on my situation...


in my case i have claimed points for all the experience i had at that time, there was nothing which can answer your query...


----------



## iconsydney

*Help needed*

Hello All,

I am sure this would have been discussed before , however i couldn’t find any official info on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for it.	

Needed to know if the scan of original documents are enough to be uploaded to immi account, or we need to notarize documents, scan and upload... ? :fingerscrossed: 

Also i need to upload Bank statements, PDF's which i can download from bank's website like icici, would that be enough or does this need some bank stamp... ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AmazingTiger

iconsydney said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am sure this would have been discussed before , however i couldn’t find any official info on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for it.
> 
> Needed to know if the scan of original documents are enough to be uploaded to immi account, or we need to notarize documents, scan and upload... ? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Also i need to upload Bank statements, PDF's which i can download from bank's website like icici, would that be enough or does this need some bank stamp... ? :fingerscrossed:


For lodging visa, hq coloured scan is sufficient unless the orig document is black and white. If b&w, it needs to be notarized, with the exception of FBI clearance document and may be few others that I am unaware of.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

yogesh120889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a big problem.
> I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
> Recently, I got 79+ in PTE and waiting to update it in EOI , so my score will turn to 75.
> But, my wife is pregnant now.
> I have questions like,
> 1. Is this the right time to update EOI, because I might get invite soon
> 2. If I proceed, file VISA, my wife cant produce her health certificate, so how long can I hold the VISA process
> 3. Or should I wait for 2-3 months, update my EOI and proceed for VISA as I might hold the VISA process for a shorter period.
> 
> Experts plz guide?


you are 2613xx, doe 17/9/17 with 65 points

current backlog is 5-6 months for eoi with similar profile

i am assuming your wife is 2 month pregnant as of now
*
scenario 1*

to get invited, it will take 5 months at least if we take current backlog into account, if you apply at that time, then your wife would not be able to take medicals due to pregnancy and other processing will continue barring the medical thing

when baby is born, you will have to request DIBP to add baby to your visa application, after this, your wife and child will have to take medical... so it will be roughly May/June by the time you complete all 

documentation part(incl medicals)

cost - 3670 + 1835 + 0 ( 5505 AUD)

after giving documents, expect at least 3-4 weeks for visa grant... that makes it July 2018


*point to note, it is not sure that you will get invite after 5-6 months, because at that time invites for 2613xx will not be in abundance and it may start going to high pointers(70 or more)*

*scenario 2*

you update eoi today with 75 points and receive invite within 1-2 rounds...

you provide all documents except medicals for wife due to pregnancy, other processing continues normally except the medical thing,

case proceeds ahead after baby is born, and you request DIBP to add baby in visa application

cost - 3670 + 1835 + 0 ( 5505 AUD)

in this scenario, the processing time is somewhat similar to scenario 1


*scenario 3*

you wait 5-6 months(april 2018), wait for invite, if you see 65 pointers arent getting invited then you update eoi to 75 points and 

get invited in few rounds, by that time your baby would have been delivered and you apply visa(June 2018) with all documents and medicals etc...


cost = 3670 +1835 + 920 ( 6425 AUD)

processing time will take 3-4 months, considering a mediocre processing time, you get grant by oct 2018

________________________________________________________________
i guess you can create few more scenario likewise and decide on the next course of action...



i would have preferred scenario 2... because things change abruptly when it comes to invite and visa processing...

PS : no visa fees if baby is born during visa processing,


----------



## 1210778

AKExpat said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa health medical is different and polio is different. It is additional requirement for some countries. I front loaded the polio vaccination card. I had a very bad experience here in Dubai. Only Government hospitals do it and they are only 2 DHA centers here. Dont know about Abu Dhabi. In Dubai you can goto DHA center opposite to Barsha Mall, 1st floor, fill the form and wait for 4 hours. They are extremely slow, even raised a complain against them. Timing only in working days from 8 to 1pm only. Please bring change or pay by card as you have to first pay 158 consulting fee and then 56 for vaccination. They will issue you a yellow WHO vaccination card with stamps and signature. Upload that.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad that you went through such hassle. When I went for medicals at DIBP authorized medical center in Dubai festival city, I obtained polio vaccination certificate at the same time and uploaded the same. They gave me a certificate only and not a yellow card.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah the medical team at Dubai London Speciality hospital in Jumairah did ask me for Polio but I didnt ask if they will make it or they are just suggesting it for me. But good, our posts atleast will serve guidance for new ones in the process from uae.


----------



## yogesh120889

sultan_azam said:


> you are 2613xx, doe 17/9/17 with 65 points
> 
> current backlog is 5-6 months for eoi with similar profile
> 
> i am assuming your wife is 2 month pregnant as of now
> *
> scenario 1*
> 
> to get invited, it will take 5 months at least if we take current backlog into account, if you apply at that time, then your wife would not be able to take medicals due to pregnancy and other processing will continue barring the medical thing
> 
> when baby is born, you will have to request DIBP to add baby to your visa application, after this, your wife and child will have to take medical... so it will be roughly May/June by the time you complete all
> 
> documentation part(incl medicals)
> 
> cost - 3670 + 1835 + 0 ( 5505 AUD)
> 
> after giving documents, expect at least 3-4 weeks for visa grant... that makes it July 2018
> 
> 
> *point to note, it is not sure that you will get invite after 5-6 months, because at that time invites for 2613xx will not be in abundance and it may start going to high pointers(70 or more)*
> 
> *scenario 2*
> 
> you update eoi today with 75 points and receive invite within 1-2 rounds...
> 
> you provide all documents except medicals for wife due to pregnancy, other processing continues normally except the medical thing,
> 
> case proceeds ahead after baby is born, and you request DIBP to add baby in visa application
> 
> cost - 3670 + 1835 + 0 ( 5505 AUD)
> 
> in this scenario, the processing time is somewhat similar to scenario 1
> 
> 
> *scenario 3*
> 
> you wait 5-6 months(april 2018), wait for invite, if you see 65 pointers arent getting invited then you update eoi to 75 points and
> 
> get invited in few rounds, by that time your baby would have been delivered and you apply visa(June 2018) with all documents and medicals etc...
> 
> 
> cost = 3670 +1835 + 920 ( 6425 AUD)
> 
> processing time will take 3-4 months, considering a mediocre processing time, you get grant by oct 2018
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> i guess you can create few more scenario likewise and decide on the next course of action...
> 
> 
> 
> i would have preferred scenario 2... because things change abruptly when it comes to invite and visa processing...
> 
> PS : no visa fees if baby is born during visa processing,


Thanks for answering my queries.
Really It was awesome in categorizing the scenarios. Yes she is 2 months now.
I have this query, suppose I proceed with scenario 2 and request the CO to hold the process until the baby born, and I upload all other documents.

Is there any upper limit for how long the CO can hold the process? - Making them to wait - will it gain me a negative impression?
Suppose if the occupation ceiling is reached, will it affect the invite?


----------



## sultan_azam

yogesh120889 said:


> Thanks for answering my queries.
> Really It was awesome in categorizing the scenarios. Yes she is 2 months now.
> I have this query, suppose I proceed with scenario 2 and request the CO to hold the process until the baby born, and I upload all other documents.
> 
> Is there any upper limit for how long the CO can hold the process? - Making them to wait - will it gain me a negative impression?
> Suppose if the occupation ceiling is reached, will it affect the invite?


My case was partially similar to scenario 2

I had to keep the case on hold as we got news of new family member after lodging visa, we provided all docs except medicals. After baby was born, dibp added baby to visa application and we went ahead with medicals, it didn't had adverse effect, in fact dibp completed all verification in the meanwhile

If you don't update eoi and wait for 5-6 months then your invite could be delayed of number of invites left for 2613xx is quite few by that time, this is just my guess

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin

By the grace of almighty god , I finally got my visa grant after 11 months. Thank you everyone for your help and support.
Grant date : 26 October 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

ariin said:


> By the grace of almighty god , I finally got my visa grant after 11 months. Thank you everyone for your help and support.
> Grant date : 26 October 2017


congratulations buddy...


----------



## sultan_azam

iconsydney said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am sure this would have been discussed before , however i couldn’t find any official info on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection for it.
> 
> Needed to know if the scan of original documents are enough to be uploaded to immi account, or we need to notarize documents, scan and upload... ? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Also i need to upload Bank statements, PDF's which i can download from bank's website like icici, would that be enough or does this need some bank stamp... ? :fingerscrossed:


color scan of originals and statement downloaded from bank website would suffice


----------



## adishjain86

Hello Experts,

I paid the 189 Visa application fees on 12-Oct and expecting the response from CO in another 2 weeks.

I have question about Forms to be filled for the Spouse. We have filled Form 80 and 1221 individually for both. Do we need to fill and upload Form 43A or any other form? Please confirm ASAP.

I am being the main applicant and spouse will be migrating with me. I have not claimed any of the partner points.

Regards,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vini875

Dear Friends,

I was contacted by CO for my daughters medicals on 17th October, and yesterday 30th October the medicals were submitted and i pressed IP. Today i see status as Assessment in Progress.

Is the status changed automatically to Assessment in Progress after pressing IP, or is the CO going thru the documents?? The reason i ask is to kind of predict if i can get another CO contact or the first contact was comprehensive.

If someone can share their experience.


----------



## MohAdnan

Vini875 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I was contacted by CO for my daughters medicals on 17th October, and yesterday 30th October the medicals were submitted and i pressed IP. Today i see status as Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Is the status changed automatically to Assessment in Progress after pressing IP, or is the CO going thru the documents?? The reason i ask is to kind of predict if i can get another CO contact or the first contact was comprehensive.
> 
> If someone can share their experience.


When you press Information Provided button then application is sent back to the pool for further assessment. This button is helpful for immigration department that required documents have been provided and processing should continue. CO can contact again anytime if required and it is common to have multiple CO contacts.


----------



## netsatan7

Dear All,

I have paid the visa fee and now in process of uploading documents. I have 70 points in total, I have claimed points for Age, Education, English and Partner. Can you please confirm if the following list of documents would be enough. 

1. Passport (Myself, Wife and Child)
2. Family Registration Certificate (in lieu of Birth Certificates of Primary Applicant and Wife)
3. National Identity Cards (Myself, Wife, Child)
4. ACS Assessment (Myself, Wife)
5. BS Degree + Transcript (Myself, Wife)
6. Police Certificates (Myself, Wife)


As I have not claimed points for my work, should I submit employment proof, I have Reference Letters for all employments but do not have salary certificates, bank statements or tax return for any of them.


----------



## Upbeat

ariin said:


> By the grace of almighty god , I finally got my visa grant after 11 months. Thank you everyone for your help and support.
> Grant date : 26 October 2017


Congratulations! ?


----------



## Upbeat

Hello everyone,

I finally got my Kuwait PCC after so much of difficulty and uploaded it yday. 
The issue is it is valid only for 3 months and there is no way I can get it again. If I don't get my grant within 3 months, will the CO request for a new one?
Have there been cases of the CO understanding and taking into account the PCC submitted?

Thanks!


----------



## MohAdnan

netsatan7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have paid the visa fee and now in process of uploading documents. I have 70 points in total, I have claimed points for Age, Education, English and Partner. Can you please confirm if the following list of documents would be enough.
> 
> 1. Passport (Myself, Wife and Child)
> 2. Family Registration Certificate (in lieu of Birth Certificates of Primary Applicant and Wife)
> 3. National Identity Cards (Myself, Wife, Child)
> 4. ACS Assessment (Myself, Wife)
> 5. BS Degree + Transcript (Myself, Wife)
> 6. Police Certificates (Myself, Wife)
> 
> 
> As I have not claimed points for my work, should I submit employment proof, I have Reference Letters for all employments but do not have salary certificates, bank statements or tax return for any of them.


You don't need to provide employment evidence but make sure you declare everything in Form 80. Also your wife needs to secure at least 6 each in IELTS as you are claiming partner points.


----------



## netsatan7

MohAdnan said:


> You don't need to provide employment evidence but make sure you declare everything in Form 80. Also your wife needs to secure at least 6 each in IELTS as you are claiming partner points.


Thanks, yes she has done IELTS Academic with 6+ each in 2015. I hope that works?


----------



## Orton

netsatan7 said:


> Thanks, yes she has done IELTS Academic with 6+ each in 2015. I hope that works?


DIBP accepts IELTS not older than 12 months. She might have to give again.


----------



## starbearer

Guys,

I had a question regarding travelling abroad while awaiting grant. I'm currently on a 457 visa (valid till 2020) and have applied for a 189 visa (timelines in sig). As soon as applied, I received a bridging visa. So does my 457 become void by this bridging visa? If I travel outside Australia, will I be able to come back in? 

Thanks!


----------



## rajhans2011

Guys need help, I uploaded documents on 6th Oct 2016, now I received my renewed passport, so should I upload it? Than what happened about Form 80, 1211 and rest where I used the old passport details? 
Your advice would be appreciable.


----------



## adishjain86

adishjain86 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I paid the 189 Visa application fees on 12-Oct and expecting the response from CO in another 2 weeks.
> 
> I have question about Forms to be filled for the Spouse. We have filled Form 80 and 1221 individually for both. Do we need to fill and upload Form 43A or any other form? Please confirm ASAP.
> 
> I am being the main applicant and spouse will be migrating with me. I have not claimed any of the partner points.
> 
> Regards,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Can someone share their experience about this query?

Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

Orton said:


> DIBP accepts IELTS not older than 12 months. She might have to give again.


Partly true. That is functional English requirements. Competent English test is accepted even if it's 3 years old. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english


----------



## Scom5

Orton said:


> netsatan7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yes she has done IELTS Academic with 6+ each in 2015. I hope that works?
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP accepts IELTS not older than 12 months. She might have to give again.
Click to expand...

Tests conducted up to 3 years prior to lodgement of an application will be accepted by the Department of Immigration.
The only exception to this is for functional English - this requires testing to have been done at most 12 months before lodgement


----------



## santoshjhawar

starbearer said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a question regarding travelling abroad while awaiting grant. I'm currently on a 457 visa (valid till 2020) and have applied for a 189 visa (timelines in sig). As soon as applied, I received a bridging visa. So does my 457 become void by this bridging visa? If I travel outside Australia, will I be able to come back in?
> 
> Thanks!


it would be other way around. 
You can verify by checking in VEVO - only active visa details would pop up. 

I have my 457 visa in Active State while bridging for Visa 190 in dormant. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## yogesh120889

sultan_azam said:


> My case was partially similar to scenario 2
> 
> I had to keep the case on hold as we got news of new family member after lodging visa, we provided all docs except medicals. After baby was born, dibp added baby to visa application and we went ahead with medicals, it didn't had adverse effect, in fact dibp completed all verification in the meanwhile
> 
> If you don't update eoi and wait for 5-6 months then your invite could be delayed of number of invites left for 2613xx is quite few by that time, this is just my guess
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You are a live example for me.
Thanks a ton.
After all the clarifications received, I am planning to do this.
Just wait for a month or two and not more than that. Most probably I will update my EOI on december mid. So I can extend for 2 more months.
Then Follow the steps as you suggested, update EOI, upload all documents except medicals, then after child birth - submit the medicals and so on.

I got clarity on this. Thanks again.
I was afraid that putting a VISA process on HOLD would affect me, but I am clear now that if it is a valid reason DIBP would consider.
Please correct me if I misunderstood any.


----------



## starbearer

santoshjhawar said:


> it would be other way around.
> You can verify by checking in VEVO - only active visa details would pop up.
> 
> I have my 457 visa in Active State while bridging for Visa 190 in dormant.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks!

My 457 shows as "In Effect" in VEVO and the TRN for my bridging visa shows an error. I would think that having this 457 status means that I can travel in and out of Aus. Thanks for your help.


----------



## prateekjain1988

Form 80 & Form 1221 are sufficient. No other forms required unless there are some exceptions.




adishjain86 said:


> Can someone share their experience about this query?
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adishjain86 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I paid the 189 Visa application fees on 12-Oct and expecting the response from CO in another 2 weeks.
> 
> I have question about Forms to be filled for the Spouse. We have filled Form 80 and 1221 individually for both. Do we need to fill and upload Form 43A or any other form? Please confirm ASAP.
> 
> I am being the main applicant and spouse will be migrating with me. I have not claimed any of the partner points.
> 
> Regards,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Form 43A not required to be uploaded unless specifically asked

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Vini875 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I was contacted by CO for my daughters medicals on 17th October, and yesterday 30th October the medicals were submitted and i pressed IP. Today i see status as Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Is the status changed automatically to Assessment in Progress after pressing IP, or is the CO going thru the documents?? The reason i ask is to kind of predict if i can get another CO contact or the first contact was comprehensive.
> 
> If someone can share their experience.


I remember it changes automatically after we press IP button

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykmallett

0 grants today?


----------



## sultan_azam

netsatan7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have paid the visa fee and now in process of uploading documents. I have 70 points in total, I have claimed points for Age, Education, English and Partner. Can you please confirm if the following list of documents would be enough.
> 
> 1. Passport (Myself, Wife and Child)
> 2. Family Registration Certificate (in lieu of Birth Certificates of Primary Applicant and Wife)
> 3. National Identity Cards (Myself, Wife, Child)
> 4. ACS Assessment (Myself, Wife)
> 5. BS Degree + Transcript (Myself, Wife)
> 6. Police Certificates (Myself, Wife)
> 
> 
> As I have not claimed points for my work, should I submit employment proof, I have Reference Letters for all employments but do not have salary certificates, bank statements or tax return for any of them.


I think no need to submit employment document if you aren't claiming points for experience

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orton

MohAdnan said:


> Partly true. That is functional English requirements. Competent English test is accepted even if it's 3 years old.



For additional family members above 18, they need Functional English (12 months old) no later than that, if not claiming points. 


https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...etent-english-family-members-18-or-older.aspx


I submitted my wife's IELTS within 12 months as well as a certificate from her university stating that her course was fully English medium. Did not claim points though.


----------



## sultan_azam

Upbeat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I finally got my Kuwait PCC after so much of difficulty and uploaded it yday.
> The issue is it is valid only for 3 months and there is no way I can get it again. If I don't get my grant within 3 months, will the CO request for a new one?
> Have there been cases of the CO understanding and taking into account the PCC submitted?
> 
> Thanks!


Just yesterday I saw that 

1. Iran PCC is valid for one month, but dibp considers it valid for one year
2. Indian PCC is valid for six months, but dibp considers it valid for one year

On the same lines I think your Kuwait PCC will be considered valid for an year by dibp

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

netsatan7 said:


> Thanks, yes she has done IELTS Academic with 6+ each in 2015. I hope that works?


If you are claiming partner points then you need to prove competent English skills of wife

As per definition it should be taken in past 3 years, so your 2015 report may work

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Orton said:


> DIBP accepts IELTS not older than 12 months. She might have to give again.


That 12 months thing is for functional English level

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rajhans2011 said:


> Guys need help, I uploaded documents on 6th Oct 2016, now I received my renewed passport, so should I upload it? Than what happened about Form 80, 1211 and rest where I used the old passport details?
> Your advice would be appreciable.


There is an option of UPDATE US inside immiaccount, there you can mention about change of passport and upload the scan copy

Use that option

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Orton said:


> For additional family members above 18, they need Functional English (12 months old) no later than that, if not claiming points.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...etent-english-family-members-18-or-older.aspx
> 
> 
> I submitted my wife's IELTS within 12 months as well as a certificate from her university stating that her course was fully English medium. Did not claim points though.


Hey mate, let's not allege each other, we all have different view of the elephant and we are sharing our part, no one is fully correct/wrong

In your case requirement for spouse was functional English which can be proved by test report of last 12 months

However in case partner points is being claimed, the main applicant needs to prove competent English level of partner, which could be undertaken in past 3 years as per the definition


Competent English stands above functional English and dibp expects applicants English skills won't deteriorate before the validity time, hence...

This is my view, I can be wrong, but I have presented my view

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

yogesh120889 said:


> You are a live example for me.
> Thanks a ton.
> After all the clarifications received, I am planning to do this.
> Just wait for a month or two and not more than that. Most probably I will update my EOI on december mid. So I can extend for 2 more months.
> Then Follow the steps as you suggested, update EOI, upload all documents except medicals, then after child birth - submit the medicals and so on.
> 
> I got clarity on this. Thanks again.
> I was afraid that putting a VISA process on HOLD would affect me, but I am clear now that if it is a valid reason DIBP would consider.
> Please correct me if I misunderstood any.


Your understanding is in correct direction,

Pregnancy is a valid reason for putting case on hold, DIBP is run by humans and they understand the practical situations of a person 

Proceed as you have planned, good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## netsatan7

The original visa will stay valid. All you need is to inform them prior to leaving. The information is included in the email you received about Bridging Visa.


----------



## JP Mosa

Upbeat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I finally got my Kuwait PCC after so much of difficulty and uploaded it yday.
> The issue is it is valid only for 3 months and there is no way I can get it again. If I don't get my grant within 3 months, will the CO request for a new one?
> Have there been cases of the CO understanding and taking into account the PCC submitted?
> 
> Thanks!




It’s valid one year from the date of issue for DIBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

since I'm applying through an agent, can somebody please tell me what are the application states in the immi account. ? Like "in progress" "medicals uploaded" etc.


----------



## shekharsince1986

alex.alter said:


> since I'm applying through an agent, can somebody please tell me what are the application states in the immi account. ? Like "in progress" "medicals uploaded" etc.


You are welcome 









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

shekharsince1986 said:


> You are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


alright cool. so i guess I'm in submitted or application received state.


----------



## grsr

*PCC validity*



Upbeat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I finally got my Kuwait PCC after so much of difficulty and uploaded it yday.
> The issue is it is valid only for 3 months and there is no way I can get it again. If I don't get my grant within 3 months, will the CO request for a new one?
> Have there been cases of the CO understanding and taking into account the PCC submitted?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't worry about the validity mentioned in the PCC. CO will consider validity as one year from the date issued.


----------



## SuVI

Hi Expats,

1. I lodged my application in oct 2017 and used SD for my current job dated April 2017( same one I submitted for my Assessment by ACS in April 2017). Is it good enough Or I submit new SD with Current date ? My colleague who signed last time is still part of my current company and Team. 

2. Is it advisable to change the content of SD for visa lodgement, from the one submitted for ACS assessment. because earlier, SD focused more to aligned with KRA mentioned under skill choice , But now if they send this SD to HR, I would like to add more to the list( as I do more activities which were irrelevant for skill of my choice) Pl advice.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

SuVI said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 1. I lodged my application in oct 2017 and used SD for my current job dated April 2017( same one I submitted for my Assessment by ACS in April 2017). Is it good enough Or I submit new SD with Current date ? My colleague who signed last time is still part of my current company and Team.
> 
> 2. Is it advisable to change the content of SD for visa lodgement, from the one submitted for ACS assessment. because earlier, SD focused more to aligned with KRA mentioned under skill choice , But now if they send this SD to HR, I would like to add more to the list( as I do more activities which were irrelevant for skill of my choice) Pl advice.
> 
> Thanks


1. You can upload the old one in case you claim points up to the date of the letter issued. 
1.1 You can upload a fresh one if you want.
2. You need to upload a fresh letter later if you claiming points up to the date of lodgement (i.e. if there is a gap of say 6 months, which allowed to claim more points)

3. Dont change the content.


----------



## MohAdnan

Orton said:


> For additional family members above 18, they need Functional English (12 months old) no later than that, if not claiming points.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...etent-english-family-members-18-or-older.aspx
> 
> 
> I submitted my wife's IELTS within 12 months as well as a certificate from her university stating that her course was fully English medium. Did not claim points though.


He is claiming partner points as well which requires at least competent English and as per DIBP competent English test is still accepted if it's not more than 3 years old.

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx



sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate, let's not allege each other, we all have different view of the elephant and we are sharing our part, no one is fully correct/wrong
> 
> In your case requirement for spouse was functional English which can be proved by test report of last 12 months
> 
> However in case partner points is being claimed, the main applicant needs to prove competent English level of partner, which could be undertaken in past 3 years as per the definition
> 
> 
> Competent English stands above functional English and dibp expects applicants English skills won't deteriorate before the validity time, hence...
> 
> This is my view, I can be wrong, but I have presented my view
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


That's right.


----------



## joy79

Hi all. Need your help for my friend's application. Say his first name is Alpha his second name is Beta and his third game is Gamma in passport. His education certificates have it as Alpha B G. His work experience letters have it as Alpha Gamma. ACS is completed successfully without any issues. But in the visa application is it necessary to submit the affidavit and mention under other names in application, form 80 and 1221, since the names are not different but initials are used in some places and middle name is skipped in some.


----------



## visakh

*21-09-2017 189 Visa Lodgment:*

1- direct grant --- Onshore
1- CO Contact


----------



## sultan_azam

joy79 said:


> Hi all. Need your help for my friend's application. Say his first name is Alpha his second name is Beta and his third game is Gamma in passport. His education certificates have it as Alpha B G. His work experience letters have it as Alpha Gamma. ACS is completed successfully without any issues. But in the visa application is it necessary to submit the affidavit and mention under other names in application, form 80 and 1221, since the names are not different but initials are used in some places and middle name is skipped in some.


As I remember, there is an option to highlight this issue in 17 page form while filling visa application

Additionally, affidavit can be provided

Experts can guide more on this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

October finito


Experts any predictions for November???


----------



## voodoo

voodoo said:


> Just got an email from CO (adelaide) asking for POLIO certificates for all applicants and 3 medical tests, the problem is that I have already completed Health Assessment and I provided the HAP ID and selected YES in Health examination. It was showing Health Assessment Completed in my immiaccount!.
> 
> Please suggest how to respond. I can attached the documents and health completion to my immiaccount and then explain it by sending email to the address provided?


Guys, I should had been more specific. 
Getting the Polio certificates is not the issue since I have already done it and they are still valid.

Issue is that the CO has assigned me a new HAPID and asked for health assessment for 3 tests that I HAVE ALREADY DONE!. I have informed that Health Assessment was completed in last 12 months and gave the HAPID.
Now, I have attached the eMedical Report, Visa lodgment Application and Health Assessment Clearance report and also sent them an email.
Let's see!


----------



## rathishv

coolestbliss said:


> Oh yeah the medical team at Dubai London Speciality hospital in Jumairah did ask me for Polio but I didnt ask if they will make it or they are just suggesting it for me. But good, our posts atleast will serve guidance for new ones in the process from uae.


Do you know whether polio vaccination certificate is required for applicants from India ?
I am also from UAE.


----------



## rathishv

Regarding Employment verification, does anyone know the probability of this happening ?
I am a bit concerned if it happens with my current employer as my manager won't be happy if he founds that I am looking for a move.

What I submitted with respect to my current employment is the HR statment on my position and period of employment, bank statements on salary payment, HR online system yearly objectives where my usual tasks and responsibilities are listed and the details on presentation I made on international conference on behalf of my department (which shows my area of expertise).
That worked for Engineers Australia assessment for relevant employment assessment & I am hoping the same will happen here ?


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> Do you know whether polio vaccination certificate is required for applicants from India ?
> I am also from UAE.


I haven't seen polio certificate asked from Indian applicants

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## da_sa_12

Hi,

Just got a grant letter for me & my Family today. Thanks for the information & many queries answered on this forum. It was very helpful.


----------



## sultan_azam

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a grant letter for me & my Family today. Thanks for the information & many queries answered on this forum. It was very helpful.


Congratulations mate... Enjoy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a grant letter for me & my Family today. Thanks for the information & many queries answered on this forum. It was very helpful.


Congratulations!


----------



## kinnu369

Congrats!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a grant letter for me & my Family today. Thanks for the information & many queries answered on this forum. It was very helpful.


Congrats !!!! your immi account status was in *Received *stage till grant


----------



## visakh

visakh said:


> *21-09-2017 189 Visa Lodgment:*
> 
> 1- direct grant --- Onshore
> 1- CO Contact



2- direct grants
1- CO Contact


----------



## da_sa_12

Yes, it was in received stage till grant. Also Direct grant without any checks.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a grant letter for me & my Family today. Thanks for the information & many queries answered on this forum. It was very helpful.


congrats dear....


----------



## Saikirupa

da_sa_12 said:


> Yes, it was in received stage till grant. Also Direct grant without any checks.


Congrats buddy! Have you submitted Bank statements as well along with your payslip?


----------



## da_sa_12

Yes submitted bank statements without highlighting salary credit though. Also, I didn't have all salary slips for entire claimed period of 7 years



Saikirupa said:


> Congrats buddy! Have you submitted Bank statements as well along with your payslip?


----------



## MohAdnan

voodoo said:


> Guys, I should had been more specific.
> 
> Getting the Polio certificates is not the issue since I have already done it and they are still valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Issue is that the CO has assigned me a new HAPID and asked for health assessment for 3 tests that I HAVE ALREADY DONE!. I have informed that Health Assessment was completed in last 12 months and gave the HAPID.
> 
> Now, I have attached the eMedical Report, Visa lodgment Application and Health Assessment Clearance report and also sent them an email.
> 
> Let's see!




Don’t worry bro. Just upload the letters which show that tests have been submitted to DIBP.


----------



## nishish

*Need help*

Hi everyone,
This is Nishish from India. This is a great forum to clear most of the doubts regarding Australia Immigration. I am a chemical engineer and planning to apply for visa 189. I gave Pte academic exam in March and got 90, so I have 20 points for English. Age 30 points. I am planning to submit my file for EA assessment soon. If I get EA assessment positive, I will be at 65 points. I have one query and would be grateful if someone could answer it. I graduated in 2015 and worked for 11 months until June 2016. After that, I left my job and has been working in the family business. Side by side I was preparing my file for Australia Immigration. I have a gap of 16 months in my career now. Will this be a problem in EA skill assessment or visa lodge stage? Can I mention in my CV and form 80, 1221 later that I was working in the family business and preparing my file in the meantime. I will be really grateful if someone can help.

Thanks.
P.S- if anyone needs any help regarding Pte exam, just PM me. I will try to help to the best of my ability.


----------



## sultan_azam

nishish said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is Nishish from India. This is a great forum to clear most of the doubts regarding Australia Immigration. I am a chemical engineer and planning to apply for visa 189. I gave Pte academic exam in March and got 90, so I have 20 points for English. Age 30 points. I am planning to submit my file for EA assessment soon. If I get EA assessment positive, I will be at 65 points. I have one query and would be grateful if someone could answer it. I graduated in 2015 and worked for 11 months until June 2016. After that, I left my job and has been working in the family business. Side by side I was preparing my file for Australia Immigration. I have a gap of 16 months in my career now. Will this be a problem in EA skill assessment or visa lodge stage? Can I mention in my CV and form 80, 1221 later that I was working in the family business and preparing my file in the meantime. I will be really grateful if someone can help.
> 
> Thanks.
> P.S- if anyone needs any help regarding Pte exam, just PM me. I will try to help to the best of my ability.


It won't be an issue for skill assessment with EA, you need to draft your CDR on college education and the 11 month professional experience you have

Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends,

Am planning to upload the docs by today, do I have to upload my CV aslo????


----------



## da_sa_12

I did upload my CV. Make sure it is in sync with your work experience history



HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Am planning to upload the docs by today, do I have to upload my CV aslo????


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi All,

I have my assessment done for software developer. My wife can be assessed for business analyst.
I am confused about sol and csol.
Will I be eligible for 5 points for partner skills?

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my assessment done for software developer. My wife can be assessed for business analyst.
> I am confused about sol and csol.
> Will I be eligible for 5 points for partner skills?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




You both occupations should be on same list whether it is MLTSSL or STSOL. If your partner’s occupation is on both lists then your occupation also must be on both lists to claim partner points.


----------



## dheerajsharma

MohAdnan said:


> You both occupations should be on same list whether it is MLTSSL or STSOL. If your partner’s occupation is on both lists then your occupation also must be on both lists to claim partner points.


That's again very confusing.
Mine is developer programmer 261311 and my wife's is business analyst 261111.

Where can I find these so called lists?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

dheerajsharma said:


> That's again very confusing.
> Mine is developer programmer 261311 and my wife's is business analyst 261111.
> 
> Where can I find these so called lists?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Your occupation Developer Programmer is on both lists so your partner’s occupation must also be on both lists.

Here is the list https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

PS: SOL is now MLTSSL and CSOL Is STSOL


----------



## jitendar.singh

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa with 65 points 28th April 2017(261313- Software Engineer). 
When can I expect an invite?

Any Idea when next invitation round in November 2017?


Kind Regards,
Jitendar


----------



## MohAdnan

MohAdnan said:


> Your occupation Developer Programmer is on both lists so your partner’s occupation must also be on both lists.
> 
> Here is the list https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
> 
> PS: SOL is now MLTSSL and CSOL Is STSOL




I just saw your partner’s occupation, Business Analyst, is on MLTSSL BUT not on STSOL.


----------



## dheerajsharma

MohAdnan said:


> Your occupation Developer Programmer is on both lists so your partner’s occupation must also be on both lists.
> 
> Here is the list https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
> 
> PS: SOL is now MLTSSL and CSOL Is STSOL


Mine and my wife's occupation are on MLTSSL.
I think I can claim points for partner's skills as well.

Thanks buddy.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

MohAdnan said:


> I just saw your partner’s occupation, Business Analyst, is on MLTSSL BUT not on STSOL.


Both are on MLTSSL only.
Please check again.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

dheerajsharma said:


> Mine and my wife's occupation are on MLTSSL.
> I think I can claim points for partner's skills as well.
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Maybe, I am not 100% sure because I read long ago that if one’s occupation is on both lists then their partner’s occupation must also be on both lists to claim partner points.


----------



## dheerajsharma

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my assessment done for software developer. My wife can be assessed for business analyst.
> I am confused about sol and csol.
> Will I be eligible for 5 points for partner skills?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Can anyone else put some light on this please?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## micky2060

To: Andreyx108B

Hi Andreyx : I am new in this forum and I cam to know from my friends it is very useful.

I have lodged my file for visa sub class 489 on July-2017 and almost three months has been passed but still I haven't got the case officer. I have observed from different forum that most of applicants have received case officer wihin two months and I have uploaded all documents with PCC and Medical.

pls help me out what could be the reason for not allocation of case officer.

Thanking you


----------



## NCH

nishish said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is Nishish from India. This is a great forum to clear most of the doubts regarding Australia Immigration. I am a chemical engineer and planning to apply for visa 189. I gave Pte academic exam in March and got 90, so I have 20 points for English. Age 30 points. I am planning to submit my file for EA assessment soon. If I get EA assessment positive, I will be at 65 points. I have one query and would be grateful if someone could answer it. I graduated in 2015 and worked for 11 months until June 2016. After that, I left my job and has been working in the family business. Side by side I was preparing my file for Australia Immigration. I have a gap of 16 months in my career now. Will this be a problem in EA skill assessment or visa lodge stage? Can I mention in my CV and form 80, 1221 later that I was working in the family business and preparing my file in the meantime. I will be really grateful if someone can help.
> 
> Thanks.
> P.S- if anyone needs any help regarding Pte exam, just PM me. I will try to help to the best of my ability.


It will not be an issue since you are not claiming points for experience.


----------



## nishish

NCH said:


> It will not be an issue since you are not claiming points for experience.


Thanks for the reply mate. In form 80 and 1221, I think we have to write our complete employment history. So in that section, can I mention that after June 2016, I was involved in my family business and was also preparing my file for immigration. Will CO ask for any further documentation for this period? I am not claiming points for work experience. Thanks again mate. Really helpful of you.


----------



## nishish

sultan_azam said:


> It won't be an issue for skill assessment with EA, you need to draft your CDR on college education and the 11 month professional experience you have
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply mate. I have prepared the CDR and all my episodes are on academic experience. Hope that I get the positive outcome. Thanks again.


----------



## nishish

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my assessment done for software developer. My wife can be assessed for business analyst.
> I am confused about sol and csol.
> Will I be eligible for 5 points for partner skills?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
Can you mention the ANZSCO code of your wife and yourself?


----------



## perfect_devil

Friends,
Just noticed on my ACS assessment letter mentioning experience after Aug, 2012 is considered.
However in my EOI, I have included August also. Will this be an issue?

Updating it to September will not effect my points.


----------



## nishish

sultan_azam said:


> It won't be an issue for skill assessment with EA, you need to draft your CDR on college education and the 11 month professional experience you have
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
One more if you could please answer. I think in form 80 and 1221 we have to mention our complete employment history. So for the period June 2016-present, can I mention that I was involved in family business and was also preparing my file for immigration?
Will CO ask for any further documentation for this period? I am not claiming work experience points. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dheerajsharma

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> Can you mention the ANZSCO code of your wife and yourself?


Mine is developer programmer 261312.
My wife's is ICT Business analyst 261111.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji

Dear Friends

I know many of you have approached DIBP via mail but received only generic replies. My question is ….Is there anyone in the group who has physically gone to DIBP office in Brisbane/Adelaide to check the status of his/her lodged PR application. Or do they entertain such requests.


----------



## NGN2017

Apologies in advance for asking a few basic questions on Form 80

My wife has no Surname on her passport but given name: for eg. Given Name is Alicia Sarah Mathew. Is Family name compulsory? What should i state as Family Name on her Form 80?


----------



## alex.alter

do we receive a commencement email when the application assessment starts ?


----------



## adishjain86

NGN2017 said:


> Apologies in advance for asking a few basic questions on Form 80
> 
> My wife has no Surname on her passport but given name: for eg. Given Name is Alicia Sarah Mathew. Is Family name compulsory? What should i state as Family Name on her Form 80?


If no surname then enter the given name in the field of "Family Name" and leave the "Given Name" blank.

Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota

Yes. Please update to September.



prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> Just noticed on my ACS assessment letter mentioning experience after Aug, 2012 is considered.
> However in my EOI, I have included August also. Will this be an issue?
> 
> Updating it to September will not effect my points.


----------



## aussieee

HI seniors,

I made a silly mistake in filling form 1221 i.e. I wrote my spouse date of birth wrong (just the month). Only thing I am worried about is, would this create any problem if I fill form 1023 and upload.

Also this is the second time I will be uploading form 1023 as I made a mistake before also and CO contacted me and had no issues with the information given before.

Last thing, do I need to upload on main applicant's documents list or my spouse documents?

Thanks in advance


----------



## buntygwt

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a grant letter for me & my Family today. Thanks for the information & many queries answered on this forum. It was very helpful.


congrats mate.

BTW what tax documents u had submitted ?


----------



## Gjay

Hi,

I applied visa on 06/09/2017 and CO requested further informataion on 11/10/2017 and I pressed the 'Information Provided' button on the same day after uploading the documents. Later, I found more evidence to support my claims and uploaded them on 30/10/2017 on the Immi account. There is no CO contact yet and the account shows as assessment in progress since I pressed the IP button. Will there be any negative impact on my visa due to uploading documents after pressing the IP button? It would be great if somebody can share any similar experiences or comments? Thanks in advance.


----------



## adishjain86

Experts,

Has anyone got the PCC from Egypt while staying in India or outside Egypt? If yes, then, please share the process and the time taken to grant the certificate.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## visakh

alex.alter said:


> do we receive a commencement email when the application assessment starts ?


Some may get and some may not !!!!
It is not mandatory that one will get immi commencement email once the assessment starts.


----------



## NGN2017

adishjain86 said:


> If no surname then enter the given name in the field of "Family Name" and leave the "Given Name" blank.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I think my worst fear has come true.. 

I stated Mathew as her family and others as Given names when i lodged visa. 

I followed the example of DIBP

Example 3
GURDIP KAUR 
Family Name: KAUR 
Given Names: GURDIP

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/h...8D3.tomcat6-jdk16-6633-worker?action=help_185


----------



## rathishv

Is the IED applicable only for the primary applicant or is it mandatory for everyone included in the visa to enter aus before IED ?


----------



## sngoku

da_sa_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a grant letter for me & my Family today. Thanks for the information & many queries answered on this forum. It was very helpful.


Congrats da_sa_12


----------



## da_sa_12

No, Don't worry. Of CO is happy with info given he will proceed else ask for more. 



Gjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied visa on 06/09/2017 and CO requested further informataion on 11/10/2017 and I pressed the 'Information Provided' button on the same day after uploading the documents. Later, I found more evidence to support my claims and uploaded them on 30/10/2017 on the Immi account. There is no CO contact yet and the account shows as assessment in progress since I pressed the IP button. Will there be any negative impact on my visa due to uploading documents after pressing the IP button? It would be great if somebody can share any similar experiences or comments? Thanks in advance.


----------



## da_sa_12

I too had done the same mistake. If it doesn't affect the points CO will ignore as its just one month. In my opinion don't bother to update. 



Phattu_tota said:


> Yes. Please update to September.
> 
> 
> 
> prashantpratik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends,
> Just noticed on my ACS assessment letter mentioning experience after Aug, 2012 is considered.
> However in my EOI, I have included August also. Will this be an issue?
> 
> Updating it to September will not effect my points.
Click to expand...


----------



## AmazingTiger

Gjay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied visa on 06/09/2017 and CO requested further informataion on 11/10/2017 and I pressed the 'Information Provided' button on the same day after uploading the documents. Later, I found more evidence to support my claims and uploaded them on 30/10/2017 on the Immi account. There is no CO contact yet and the account shows as assessment in progress since I pressed the IP button. Will there be any negative impact on my visa due to uploading documents after pressing the IP button? It would be great if somebody can share any similar experiences or comments? Thanks in advance.


IMHO, there is no harm. Think of it this way - people who need more than 28 days to submit the clarification requested, often upload some proof that they are working on it and press the IP button. Agreed that it not apple to apple, but IMO it still holds good.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

rathishv said:


> Is the IED applicable only for the primary applicant or is it mandatory for everyone included in the visa to enter aus before IED ?


For each and everyone separate grant letter will be there and IED also will for each and every one and those persons should give their first entry in Australia before their IED.


----------



## tasi

NGN2017 said:


> adishjain86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If no surname then enter the given name in the field of "Family Name" and leave the "Given Name" blank.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think my worst fear has come true..
> 
> I stated Mathew as her family and others as Given names when i lodged visa.
> 
> I followed the example of DIBP
> 
> Example 3
> GURDIP KAUR
> Family Name: KAUR
> Given Names: GURDIP
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/h...8D3.tomcat6-jdk16-6633-worker?action=help_185
Click to expand...


I have a similar name situation.
I did not know this and i have held two australian student visas, and i used the same name format you did. I think it should be finw.


----------



## umashanker

No grant today????


----------



## Chelsu

Got the grant yeaaa for me and my wife.

Visa lodgement on 20th Sept 2017
Grant on 31st Oct. 2017
261313 Software engineer

All the best for you my friends and thank you for the help till now.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Chelsu,

Congrts.

Please update immitracker


----------



## klusarun

Chelsu said:


> Got the grant yeaaa for me and my wife.
> 
> Visa lodgement on 20th Sept 2017
> Grant on 31st Oct. 2017
> 261313 Software engineer
> 
> All the best for you my friends and thank you for the help till now.




Congrats


----------



## AbhayJha

Chelsu said:


> Got the grant yeaaa for me and my wife.
> 
> Visa lodgement on 20th Sept 2017
> Grant on 31st Oct. 2017
> 261313 Software engineer
> 
> All the best for you my friends and thank you for the help till now.


Congrats. Was it a direct grant? Also did your status change in immi account at all during the entire process?? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

dheerajsharma said:


> Both are on MLTSSL only.
> Please check again.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You are right, since SOL and CSOL are no longer available and have been changed my information is outdated.


----------



## au513

Hi Guys,

Is the grant received notified by email? Will there be any visa stamping required on passport?


----------



## MohAdnan

au513 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is the grant received notified by email? Will there be any visa stamping required on passport?


Yes, Australia no longer offers visa label on passport, provides electronic visa only.


----------



## perfect_devil

da_sa_12 said:


> I too had done the same mistake. If it doesn't affect the points CO will ignore as its just one month. In my opinion don't bother to update.


I have updated my EOI. Also used this opportunity to apply for 190 as well for Victoria.
Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Am planning to upload the docs by today, do I have to upload my CV aslo????


not a mandate, but uploading the CV wont do any harm... 

i hope your CV matches with rnr letter


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> That's again very confusing.
> Mine is developer programmer 261311 and my wife's is business analyst 261111.
> 
> Where can I find these so called lists?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


read this 

Lists of eligible skilled occupations

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## sultan_azam

jitendar.singh said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa with 65 points 28th April 2017(261313- Software Engineer).
> When can I expect an invite?
> 
> Any Idea when next invitation round in November 2017?
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jitendar


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-november-2017-a-28.html#post13524850

you can get better response in the above mentioned thread


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Mine and my wife's occupation are on MLTSSL.
> I think I can claim points for partner's skills as well.
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


ICT business analyst 261111
developer programmer261312

both are on MLTSSL, you can claim points for partner skills


----------



## sultan_azam

nishish said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I have prepared the CDR and all my episodes are on academic experience. Hope that I get the positive outcome. Thanks again.


good luck....


----------



## sultan_azam

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> Just noticed on my ACS assessment letter mentioning experience after Aug, 2012 is considered.
> However in my EOI, I have included August also. Will this be an issue?
> 
> Updating it to September will not effect my points.


update it to september, else there could be problems later, at visa application stage


----------



## sultan_azam

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> One more if you could please answer. I think in form 80 and 1221 we have to mention our complete employment history. So for the period June 2016-present, can I mention that I was involved in family business and was also preparing my file for immigration?
> Will CO ask for any further documentation for this period? I am not claiming work experience points. Thanks in advance.


yes, mention about your engagement in family business, be truthful, 

you need not submit any documents for experience where you arent claiming points


----------



## sultan_azam

alex.alter said:


> do we receive a commencement email when the application assessment starts ?


not everyone receives that mail


----------



## sultan_azam

aussieee said:


> HI seniors,
> 
> I made a silly mistake in filling form 1221 i.e. I wrote my spouse date of birth wrong (just the month). Only thing I am worried about is, would this create any problem if I fill form 1023 and upload.
> 
> Also this is the second time I will be uploading form 1023 as I made a mistake before also and CO contacted me and had no issues with the information given before.
> 
> Last thing, do I need to upload on main applicant's documents list or my spouse documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance


please once again go through all the documents submitted by you and check whether you have made any more mistakes, it is ok to commit mistakes, but check once and for all

provide form 1023 under applicant list who is having erroneous data


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> Is the IED applicable only for the primary applicant or is it mandatory for everyone included in the visa to enter aus before IED ?


it is mandatory for all applicants who get visa grant...


----------



## sultan_azam

Chelsu said:


> Got the grant yeaaa for me and my wife.
> 
> Visa lodgement on 20th Sept 2017
> Grant on 31st Oct. 2017
> 261313 Software engineer
> 
> All the best for you my friends and thank you for the help till now.


congratulations buddy....


----------



## sultan_azam

au513 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is the grant received notified by email? Will there be any visa stamping required on passport?


email notification with grant letter pdf of 7/8 pages, no stamping in passport...


----------



## aub123

This morning I got visa grant. Thank you guys so much and good luck for everyone. 

My timeline:
Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312
EA skills assessment outcome: 23/5/2017
EOI 189 : 03/08/2017 ( 65 pts)
Invitation: 05/09/2017
Visa logde: 17/09/2017 ( All docs including Form 1221, 80. Health examinations completed on 20/9/2017)
Visa Grant: 01/11/2017 ( Direct Grant )


----------



## Chelsu

Yes it was a direct grant. Status changed from received to finalised directly



AbhayJha said:


> Chelsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the grant yeaaa for me and my wife.
> 
> Visa lodgement on 20th Sept 2017
> Grant on 31st Oct. 2017
> 261313 Software engineer
> 
> All the best for you my friends and thank you for the help till now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Was it a direct grant? Also did your status change in immi account at all during the entire process??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## starbearer

:Cry::Cry: I'm now cursing myself for not making the time to get the medicals done earlier. Missed direct grant.


----------



## sultan_azam

aub123 said:


> This morning I got visa grant. Thank you guys so much and good luck for everyone.
> 
> My timeline:
> Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312
> EA skills assessment outcome: 23/5/2017
> EOI 189 : 03/08/2017 ( 65 pts)
> Invitation: 05/09/2017
> Visa logde: 17/09/2017 ( All docs including Form 1221, 80. Health examinations completed on 20/9/2017)
> Visa Grant: 01/11/2017 ( Direct Grant )


Congratulations buddy... Enjoy the day

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Chelsu said:


> Got the grant yeaaa for me and my wife.
> 
> Visa lodgement on 20th Sept 2017
> Grant on 31st Oct. 2017
> 261313 Software engineer
> 
> All the best for you my friends and thank you for the help till now.


Nice
What are the points you have submitted for software engineer 
And when is the first date of entry
Thanks

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

aub123 said:


> This morning I got visa grant. Thank you guys so much and good luck for everyone.
> 
> My timeline:
> Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312
> EA skills assessment outcome: 23/5/2017
> EOI 189 : 03/08/2017 ( 65 pts)
> Invitation: 05/09/2017
> Visa logde: 17/09/2017 ( All docs including Form 1221, 80. Health examinations completed on 20/9/2017)
> Visa Grant: 01/11/2017 ( Direct Grant )


Congrats!!! Now relax and prepare for the entry

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Chelsu said:


> Yes it was a direct grant. Status changed from received to finalised directly


Hello all, a basic question 
What is difference bt direct grant and other grants
What are the other grant types 
If there are any 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## mykmallett

Direct grant simply means that there is no CO contact for more information/clarification. You just get your grant directly


----------



## dheerajsharma

sultan_azam said:


> ICT business analyst 261111
> developer programmer261312
> 
> both are on MLTSSL, you can claim points for partner skills


Thanks for reply buddy.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

Hi all,

I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.

And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.

IED 13- Aug -2018
Direct Grant


----------



## sultan_azam

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Wow, congratulations mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congrats...!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

sultan_azam said:


> Wow, congratulations mate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thankyou dear,


----------



## sikkandar

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congrats. Party day


----------



## prateekjain1988

Congratulations!!



visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


----------



## aub123

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations buddy... Enjoy the day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank sultan_azam, 

I followed your instructions and got the direct grant. 

100000 likes to you. 

Many thanks.


----------



## visakh

sikkandar said:


> Congrats. Party day


thanks you dear !!!!
yes, its party time bro.
Wish you all he best to you bro..


----------



## AbhayJha

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congratulations!! When had you lodged the visa? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

November be like September

Good luck everyone 

Let the grants begin


----------



## visakh

AbhayJha said:


> Congratulations!! When had you lodged the visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


21 sept 2017 all docs uploaded incl PCC
Medicals on 28 Spet 2017


----------



## Roadzilla

visakh said:


> 21 sept 2017 all docs uploaded incl PCC
> Medicals on 28 Spet 2017


So did it remain in received status till the end and then GRANT given ?


----------



## pharisk

Kevin22 said:


> November be like September
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Let the grants begin


November started in a good way. 
Quite a number of grants is recorded for today. 

Keep it up DIBP!


----------



## Kevin22

pharisk said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> November be like September
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Let the grants begin
> 
> 
> 
> November started in a good way.
> Quite a number of grants is recorded for today.
> 
> Keep it up DIBP!
Click to expand...

That's great news!!!!

How many????


----------



## visakh

Roadzilla said:


> So did it remain in received status till the end and then GRANT given ?


it was remain in Received status, and to finalized when i got the grant.


----------



## mykmallett

Kevin22 said:


> That's great news!!!!
> 
> How many????





8 on ImmiTracker, 5x189s and 3x190s

More that are not tracked


----------



## visakh

From my Experience,

Even if you have docs with *Name with INITIALS* or *Name with SURNAME* , please provide a name affiadavit from any lawyer.

Recently in Australia, Polio out break had happened, so all Pakistani brothers _(pakistan one among the listed nation, and India is not in that list)_ make sure you do POLIO check along with the medicals.


----------



## klusarun

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant




Congrats


----------



## balaji_r

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congrats. What's your anzsco code? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

aub123 said:


> This morning I got visa grant. Thank you guys so much and good luck for everyone.
> 
> My timeline:
> Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312
> EA skills assessment outcome: 23/5/2017
> EOI 189 : 03/08/2017 ( 65 pts)
> Invitation: 05/09/2017
> Visa logde: 17/09/2017 ( All docs including Form 1221, 80. Health examinations completed on 20/9/2017)
> Visa Grant: 01/11/2017 ( Direct Grant )


Congrats mate!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congrats Visakh!! Enjoy your day!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

pharisk said:


> November started in a good way.
> Quite a number of grants is recorded for today.
> 
> Keep it up DIBP!


Let's hope this whole month would be like this. 

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congratulations...I wish you success in the rest of the journey


----------



## aks80

visakh said:


> Recently in Australia, Polio out break had happened, so all Pakistani brothers _(pakistan one among the listed nation, and India is not in that list)_ make sure you do POLIO check along with the medicals.


India was declared polio free by WHO in 2014 and therefore, is not in that list.


----------



## Egyman

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant




Congrats  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voodoo

aks80 said:


> India was declared polio free by WHO in 2014 and therefore, is not in that list.



Polio Vaccination Certificate
If you have spent a period of 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial
Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria (or in any combination of these
countries) since 5 May 2014, you are requested to provide a copy of your polio vaccination
certificate as part of the visa application process:
● if undergoing a medical examination (501) your certificate should be shown to the panel
physician that you attend for your examination
● if you are only required to complete an x-ray examination (502) as part of the visa
application process you should provide your polio vaccination certificate directly to the
Department as part of your application documentation.


----------



## perfect_devil

Friends,

In one of my employer for which I am claiming points for all but first month, I joined as a Software Engineer and got promoted to senior software engineer after an year.

The rnr letter from employer only mentions Senior software engineer through the employment period.

In my EOI, I have made two entries for the same employer. One for the first month for which I have not claimed points and other for remaining months for which I have claimed points. In both the entries I have entered Senior software engineer.

Will this be an issue while filing Visa application as the offer letter mentions Software engineer?

Ps. I do have promotion letter.


----------



## sharafatal

Egyman said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Egyman!

What is your update?
Did you Lodge your application for 190 VIC OR 189?

I can’t see your signature here.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> In one of my employer for which I am claiming points for all but first month, I joined as a Software Engineer and got promoted to senior software engineer after an year.
> 
> The rnr letter from employer only mentions Senior software engineer through the employment period.
> 
> In my EOI, I have made two entries for the same employer. One for the first month for which I have not claimed points and other for remaining months for which I have claimed points. In both the entries I have entered Senior software engineer.
> 
> Will this be an issue while filing Visa application as the offer letter mentions Software engineer?
> 
> Ps. I do have promotion letter.


It would be good if EOI and PR application are in sync. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## subbu1981

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congratulations Vishakh !!


----------



## peRFect19

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> In one of my employer for which I am claiming points for all but first month, I joined as a Software Engineer and got promoted to senior software engineer after an year.
> 
> The rnr letter from employer only mentions Senior software engineer through the employment period.
> 
> In my EOI, I have made two entries for the same employer. One for the first month for which I have not claimed points and other for remaining months for which I have claimed points. In both the entries I have entered Senior software engineer.
> 
> Will this be an issue while filing Visa application as the offer letter mentions Software engineer?
> 
> Ps. I do have promotion letter.



I don't think it should matter. Generally, the RnR letters mentions your current designation. Even the ACS letters mention the current designation for the entire period assessed. Since you have the promotion letter and have made the necessary entries in the EoI, it should be fine.


----------



## Nmonga32

Has anyone called up DIBP recently inquiring about the grant status. This is for those who have been waiting for more than 8 months...


----------



## Egyman

sharafatal said:


> Hi Egyman!
> 
> What is your update?
> Did you Lodge your application for 190 VIC OR 189?
> 
> I can’t see your signature here.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am planning to lodge it next week ISA for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal

Egyman said:


> I am planning to lodge it next week ISA for 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have lodged my VA for 190 VIC.
As my Invitation was going to expire on 7 Nov.

Still waiting for 189 invitation with 65 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

abhishekv said:


> It would be good if EOI and PR application are in sync.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## swapnilcnaik

*Grant Received*

Got Grant earlier today 
CO Team: Adelaide
Details and Timeline in Signature


----------



## abhishekv

prashantpratik said:


> Thanks.


No problem. But what I also mean is with the right information. In my case, my ACS application had the latest role that I held in the company, but I ensured to split my roles in EOI and PR application.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

peRFect19 said:


> I don't think it should matter. Generally, the RnR letters mentions your current designation. Even the ACS letters mention the current designation for the entire period assessed. Since you have the promotion letter and have made the necessary entries in the EoI, it should be fine.


Thanks for the Clarification. Fingers crossed for the Invite!


----------



## perfect_devil

abhishekv said:


> No problem. But what I also mean is with the right information. In my case, my ACS application had the latest role that I held in the company, but I ensured to split my roles in EOI and PR application.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Okay. Then I will update my EOI accordingly. Hope there is no harm in updating EOI multiple times before Invite.


----------



## visakh

Egyman said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

swapnilcnaik said:


> Got Grant earlier today
> 
> CO Team: Adelaide
> 
> Details and Timeline in Signature




Congrats!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

Hi all, while filling the immiaccount 17 pages form i see it's jumping page 5. In page 5 normally it asks whether I have previous stay experience in Australia. But while filling the application it's going from page 4 to page 6. Page 5 is not coming. What am I suppose to do now?


----------



## AbhayJha

swapnilcnaik said:


> Got Grant earlier today
> CO Team: Adelaide
> Details and Timeline in Signature


Congratulations!!! However, I couldn't see your visa lodge date in signature. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

After getting the CO contact, will the CO return to the application only after the time to submit requested documents has elapsed (28 days) or the CO can return to the application earlier as well if the documents were submitted well before the deadline?


----------



## Roadzilla

swapnilcnaik said:


> Got Grant earlier today
> CO Team: Adelaide
> Details and Timeline in Signature


BOY! That was fast. 7th Oct - 1st Nov . Not even 1 month.


----------



## AbhayJha

Roadzilla said:


> BOY! That was fast. 7th Oct - 1st Nov . Not even 1 month.


Woww!!! 7th Oct lodge date!!! I hope Dibp keeps up the pace!!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnilcnaik

AbhayJha said:


> Congratulations!!! However, I couldn't see your visa lodge date in signature.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Lodge Date: 21-Sept-2017


----------



## AKExpat

swapnilcnaik said:


> Got Grant earlier today
> CO Team: Adelaide
> Details and Timeline in Signature


Congrats and best of luck in relocation..Can you pls tell me you submitted PCC obtained from MOI or Dubai Police.


----------



## mpathak9

mpathak9 said:


> Hi all, while filling the immiaccount 17 pages form i see it's jumping page 5. In page 5 normally it asks whether I have previous stay experience in Australia. But while filling the application it's going from page 4 to page 6. Page 5 is not coming. What am I suppose to do now?


Someone please help in above situation


----------



## swapnilcnaik

AKExpat said:


> Congrats and best of luck in relocation..Can you pls tell me you submitted PCC obtained from MOI or Dubai Police.


I got the PCC from Dubai Police Online. Its a very straightforward process. I got the PCC within 2 hours of payment of fees. Also the hard copy of the PCC was sent within a month's time. The application fees is about 320 AED and valid for a period of 3 months.


----------



## AbhayJha

swapnilcnaik said:


> Lodge Date: 21-Sept-2017


Oh ok. Above comment made it look like 7th oct  nevertheless, many congratulations!!!!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat

swapnilcnaik said:


> I got the PCC from Dubai Police Online. Its a very straightforward process. I got the PCC within 2 hours of payment of fees. Also the hard copy of the PCC was sent within a month's time. The application fees is about 320 AED and valid for a period of 3 months.


I paid AED 210, but visited Rashidya police station and got by email within 1 day, same validity, maybe they charge more bcoz of hard copy. Well it was accepted that's such a relief for me. My lodge date is 20th September 2017, I got assessment commence and CO allocated email 2 days ago but no info requested however status still received. 

Did you get any assessment commence email or directly grant email?


----------



## mpathak9

mpathak9 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, while filling the immiaccount 17 pages form i see it's jumping page 5. In page 5 normally it asks whether I have previous stay experience in Australia. But while filling the application it's going from page 4 to page 6. Page 5 is not coming. What am I suppose to do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help in above situation
Click to expand...

Atleast can someone help me with DIBP contact mail id??


----------



## umashanker

AbhayJha said:


> Woww!!! 7th Oct lodge date!!! I hope Dibp keeps up the pace!!!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


It’s not 7 oct ,its 21 September 
These days direct grant is 38- 42 days.
His medical was done on 7 October.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

Kevin22 said:


> November be like September
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Let the grants begin


7 grants today is not a bad start :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AbhayJha

umashanker said:


> It’s not 7 oct ,its 21 September
> These days direct grant is 38- 42 days.
> His medical was done on 7 October.


Hope the time line stays like this!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi friends, what are the chnces of direct grant for me and by whn cn i expect the same.My code 261313 , visa lodged on 4th oct and all the doc uploaded upfrontly till 20th oct alongwith form 80 except doc 1221 ( as my agent says thts not needed). Pls suggest?


----------



## dheerajsharma

*PCC requirement*

Hi Guys,

I am expecting invite in the next round. I am thinking to get the PCC done around the same date. Nearest PSK to my place is Gurgaon PSK.
I have few queries though.

1. My wife's surname changed after marriage and the same is being reflected in her new passport. Do we need her PCC with both the names mentioned? If yes, how this can be done?

2. I have seen some instances where CO asks for PCC in the maiden name as well. How this can be availed?

3. How long will it take for us to receive the PCC given the fact that we go our passports renewed just 6 months back?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aminn_524

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends, what are the chnces of direct grant for me and by whn cn i expect the same.My code 261313 , visa lodged on 4th oct and all the doc uploaded upfrontly till 20th oct alongwith form 80 except doc 1221 ( as my agent says thts not needed). Pls suggest?


I do not know why some of agents say that "form 1221 is not required ", this is really a bad idea and it may cause you to lose direct grant, as I have seen many applicants that were requested to submit form 1221.


----------



## Salimmanj

aminn_524 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, what are the chnces of direct grant for me and by whn cn i expect the same.My code 261313 , visa lodged on 4th oct and all the doc uploaded upfrontly till 20th oct alongwith form 80 except doc 1221 ( as my agent says thts not needed). Pls suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why some of agents say that "form 1221 is not required ", this is really a bad idea and it may cause you to lose direct grant, as I have seen many applicants that were requested to submit form 1221.
Click to expand...

Shall i request the agent to put form 1221 or wait?


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi,
A question to all the grp members who got direct grant - did ull upload form 1221 as well ?


----------



## Aussietobe

Hi experts/seniors, I lodged my 189 visa on 9 sep, 2017 with all docs and pcc. It?s been 53 days today and still it shows status as received. Below are my timelines ITA- 9 Aug for 261313. Visa lodged 9 sep medicals cleared on 20 Sep. points claimed for exp : 5. I dont understand how long it would take to finalize. Please provide your expert opinion. Have they started the assessment and there has been no further communication. Should i keep waiting?


----------



## AmazingTiger

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am expecting invite in the next round. I am thinking to get the PCC done around the same date. Nearest PSK to my place is Gurgaon PSK.
> I have few queries though.
> 
> 1. My wife's surname changed after marriage and the same is being reflected in her new passport. Do we need her PCC with both the names mentioned? If yes, how this can be done?
> 
> 2. I have seen some instances where CO asks for PCC in the maiden name as well. How this can be availed?
> 
> 3. How long will it take for us to receive the PCC given the fact that we go our passports renewed just 6 months back?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1) to the best of my knowledge it is highly improbable to get an Indian PCC with any name but the name on the current passport. 

2) standard procedure is to submit proofs that they won't issue PCC with maiden name if it is not the same as current name on passport. If PSK does not give you an official request denial letter or notice, IMHO submit a stat declaration.

3) depends on if police verification was done when your new passport was issued. If not done, could take 2 weeks or more. If done, certificate should be issued then and there.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Salimmanj said:


> Hi,
> A question to all the grp members who got direct grant - did ull upload form 1221 as well ?


Folks on this forum advise filling 1221. I didn't as I was told that 80 is sufficient. I wasn't asked for it. I dont know whats in it, but people say its almost fully like 80 with some additional queries. I guess there must be applicants for whom those additional queries are relevant and CO feels it is needed. Like I said, I wasn't asked for it by CO and I got the grant.

For your peace of mind, you might as well fill it up and advise your agent to upload it.


----------



## sharafatal

Hi Folks!

Would you please explain me procedure of Uploading medical after lodging VISA and before CO Contact.

I lodged couple of days ago.

Experts opinion will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

aks80 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> A question to all the grp members who got direct grant - did ull upload form 1221 as well ?
> 
> 
> 
> Folks on this forum advise filling 1221. I didn't as I was told that 80 is sufficient. I wasn't asked for it. I dont know whats in it, but people say its almost fully like 80 with some additional queries. I guess there must be applicants for whom those additional queries are relevant and CO feels it is needed. Like I said, I wasn't asked for it by CO and I got the grant.
> 
> For your peace of mind, you might as well fill it up and advise your agent to upload it.
Click to expand...

Thnku


----------



## aks80

AmazingTiger said:


> 3) depends on if police verification was done when your new passport was issued. If not done, could take 2 weeks or more. If done, certificate should be issued then and there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


If your current address proof (from Aadhaar specifically) is same as the one in your passport, you should get it right then and there irrespective of whether police verification was done when new passport was issued. This is my experience in Bangalore PSK.


----------



## MohAdnan

sharafatal said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Would you please explain me procedure of Uploading medical after lodging VISA and before CO Contact.
> 
> I lodged couple of days ago.
> 
> Experts opinion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Go to your ImmiAccount and click view details under your visa application.
2. On left side go to "View health assessment" and after that you will see a button "Organise your Health Examinations" on right side. 
3. Click on that and it will take you to e-medical, where you can provide your medical history (using short answers, yes/no) and generate e-medical letter which contains HAP ID.
4. Take this letter to authorised clinic in your city along with your passport and CNIC.

*Note:* If you have more than one people included in your application then you will need to repeat Step 2 and 3 for all applicants.

Once you have done medicals your results will be automatically submitted to DIBP, however for your satisfaction you can (login to e-medical using HAP ID And your passport details to download that letter which shows the date when your clinic submitted results to DIBP and) upload it to ImmiAccount.


----------



## sorabzone

Aussietobe said:


> Hi experts/seniors, I lodged my 189 visa on 9 sep, 2017 with all docs and pcc. It?s been 53 days today and still it shows status as received. Below are my timelines ITA- 9 Aug for 261313. Visa lodged 9 sep medicals cleared on 20 Sep. points claimed for exp : 5. I dont understand how long it would take to finalize. Please provide your expert opinion. Have they started the assessment and there has been no further communication. Should i keep waiting?


No other option but to wait.
I lodged visa on 5th Sept with all required documents. No CO contact and status is assessment in progress.
This wait is very agonizing.

Yesterday someone got direct grant, he lodged visa in January.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> In one of my employer for which I am claiming points for all but first month, I joined as a Software Engineer and got promoted to senior software engineer after an year.
> 
> The rnr letter from employer only mentions Senior software engineer through the employment period.
> 
> In my EOI, I have made two entries for the same employer. One for the first month for which I have not claimed points and other for remaining months for which I have claimed points. In both the entries I have entered Senior software engineer.
> 
> Will this be an issue while filing Visa application as the offer letter mentions Software engineer?
> 
> Ps. I do have promotion letter.


I am not an expert, but i feel for that one month you should change the designation to software engineer to avoid troubles later


----------



## sultan_azam

swapnilcnaik said:


> Got Grant earlier today
> CO Team: Adelaide
> Details and Timeline in Signature


congratulations Swapnil...


----------



## sultan_azam

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends, what are the chnces of direct grant for me and by whn cn i expect the same.My code 261313 , visa lodged on 4th oct and all the doc uploaded upfrontly till 20th oct alongwith form 80 except doc 1221 ( as my agent says thts not needed). Pls suggest?


if you are aiming for direct grant then upload those documents... imagine the level of your frustration if DIBP pings you to submit those documents...


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am expecting invite in the next round. I am thinking to get the PCC done around the same date. Nearest PSK to my place is Gurgaon PSK.
> I have few queries though.
> 
> 1. My wife's surname changed after marriage and the same is being reflected in her new passport. Do we need her PCC with both the names mentioned? If yes, how this can be done?
> 
> 2. I have seen some instances where CO asks for PCC in the maiden name as well. How this can be availed?
> 
> 3. How long will it take for us to receive the PCC given the fact that we go our passports renewed just 6 months back?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



1. PSK doesnt issues pcc in two names for same person...

2. this is true that such documents was asked to many applicants, they got clarification from PSK in written and replied to DIBP

3. if police verification was done 6 months ago, then the pcc should be issued the same day you apply for pcc at psk


----------



## sultan_azam

Salimmanj said:


> Shall i request the agent to put form 1221 or wait?


go ahead mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

Aussietobe said:


> Hi experts/seniors, I lodged my 189 visa on 9 sep, 2017 with all docs and pcc. It?s been 53 days today and still it shows status as received. Below are my timelines ITA- 9 Aug for 261313. Visa lodged 9 sep medicals cleared on 20 Sep. points claimed for exp : 5. I dont understand how long it would take to finalize. Please provide your expert opinion. Have they started the assessment and there has been no further communication. Should i keep waiting?


no, dont wait... forget about the visa application..

start giving time to things which were on backseat for long, enjoy life before you get grant...


----------



## sultan_azam

sharafatal said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Would you please explain me procedure of Uploading medical after lodging VISA and before CO Contact.
> 
> I lodged couple of days ago.
> 
> Experts opinion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Medicals AFTER visa Lodge*- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians*




copied from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## sorabzone

I think I know the answer but still asking.

Is there anyway to know that CO/AHC commenced the employment verification process.
It seems they contact the HR via email because it is difficult to reach HR on phone in big organisations. The email can go in their spam or they sometime ignore it.
I can drop an email/contact HR in my previous organisation but when ? I don't know when AHC is going to contact them.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sorabzone said:


> I think I know the answer but still asking.
> 
> Is there anyway to know that CO/AHC commenced the employment verification process.
> It seems they contact the HR via email because it is difficult to reach HR on phone in big organisations. The email can go in their spam or they sometime ignore it.
> I can drop an email/contact HR in my previous organisation but when ? I don't know when will AHC contact them.
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


it is random process... it is like earthquake... we come to know about it when it is happening or afterwards.... 

yes, there are big organizations, they may call/email, it all depends on AHC, which method they will prefer is unpredictable....


----------



## sorabzone

sultan_azam said:


> it is random process... it is like earthquake... we come to know about it when it is happening or afterwards....
> 
> yes, there are big organizations, they may call/email, it all depends on AHC, which method they will prefer is unpredictable....


How do we came to know. Will there be any update in immi account. Will AHC contact me if they don't get any response from HR ?

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

sorabzone said:


> How do we came to know. Will there be any update in immi account. Will AHC contact me if they don't get any response from HR ?
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


You will eventually find out if they don't get a revert after multiple attempts to contact HR. This is typically in the form of a NJL. And you will be able to respond to them and present your case.

Be advised that they may actually contact you directly as well which happened in the case of sultan, one of the forum regulars here.


----------



## sultan_azam

sorabzone said:


> How do we came to know. Will there be any update in immi account. Will AHC contact me if they don't get any response from HR ?
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


we may get email/call ourselves by AHC 

or if you have connections in HR team then you will get information that some verification sort of thing is going on, if you have good rapport with HR then they themselves will intimate you

there is no update in immiaccount wrt this

it is a background verification which is intended to be covert


----------



## sultan_azam

sorabzone said:


> How do we came to know. Will there be any update in immi account. Will AHC contact me if they don't get any response from HR ?
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


this may give some insight http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts,
Any idea whether DIBP close office during Christmas break from 25 dec to 1st week of Jan? If that is the trend, will they freeze 189 visa assessment during those period? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorabzone

sultan_azam said:


> we may get email/call ourselves by AHC
> 
> or if you have connections in HR team then you will get information that some verification sort of thing is going on, if you have good rapport with HR then they themselves will intimate you
> 
> there is no update in immiaccount wrt this
> 
> it is a background verification which is intended to be covert


Thanks Sultan,

Im my current org's RNR letter from HR, it is clearly mentioned that for any queries pls contact my reporting manager. Letter has emailID of my reporting manager.I also uploaded Statutory declaration from my manager having his mobile number and official emailID.

For my previous organization, i guess only thing that i can do is drop an email to HR to check if there is any verification/actionable pending from their end. I left that organisation 6 years ago.

Even if someone gets NJL, I guess it won't be a big issue as long as information provided is correct.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sorabzone said:


> Thanks Sultan,
> 
> Im my current org's RNR letter from HR, it is clearly mentioned that for any queries pls contact my reporting manager. Letter has emailID of my reporting manager.I also uploaded Statutory declaration from my manager having his mobile number and official emailID.
> 
> For my previous organization, i guess only thing that i can do is drop an email to HR to check if there is any verification/actionable pending from their end. I left that organisation 6 years ago.
> 
> Even if someone gets NJL, I guess it won't be a big issue as long as information provided is correct.
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


Yeah, don't be worried

Enjoy life

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal

sultan_azam said:


> *Medicals AFTER visa Lodge*- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount
> 
> VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.
> 
> contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals
> 
> tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings
> 
> list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copied from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html




There is no way to get HAP ID after submitting VISA Application, It is showing that CO will send a link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sharafatal said:


> There is no way to get HAP ID after submitting VISA Application, It is showing that CO will send a link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really ??

I remember generating hap ID the way as I mentioned

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

aub123 said:


> This morning I got visa grant. Thank you guys so much and good luck for everyone.
> 
> My timeline:
> Occupation: Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312
> EA skills assessment outcome: 23/5/2017
> EOI 189 : 03/08/2017 ( 65 pts)
> Invitation: 05/09/2017
> Visa logde: 17/09/2017 ( All docs including Form 1221, 80. Health examinations completed on 20/9/2017)
> Visa Grant: 01/11/2017 ( Direct Grant )


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91

visakh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really glad to say that i have got my grant today for me and my wife. Whole heartedly am thanking you all forum member and especially @sultan @andy @egyman for your valuable inputs.
> 
> And will pray for every one to get there visa grants soon without any hustle.
> 
> IED 13- Aug -2018
> Direct Grant


Congrats!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi Experts,

I am under claiming 8 months of my employment which got positive in ACS. I have worked for an employer from 2010 to 2015 and ACS has given count from July 2011, but I am claiming my experience from March 2012 which doesn't make any changes to my points. 

Reason for that is I have employer form 16 from 2012 and I lost all the documents before that year even though it is from same employer I dont have enough proofs(no salary slips and no taxation proofs because non taxable)

Give me your valuable suggestions. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Gopsat

Friends... Did anyone got a direct grant by submitting statutory declaration instead of rnr on company letter head. 
Just trying to understand if direct grant is only applicable to those who provided rnr. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## adishjain86

Hi Experts,

I had a business travel to "Nigeria" of 2 months during the year 2010. Will a Polio vaccination certificate required for the grant? 
If Yes, then where can I get it in Delhi & NCR?


Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

mpathak9 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, while filling the immiaccount 17 pages form i see it's jumping page 5. In page 5 normally it asks whether I have previous stay experience in Australia. But while filling the application it's going from page 4 to page 6. Page 5 is not coming. What am I suppose to do now?
> 
> 
> 
> Can any expat help me with the scenario? Not sure why it is jumping page. Can I still submit my application? What can happen if page 5 did not come?
Click to expand...


----------



## shekharsince1986

Gopsat said:


> Friends... Did anyone got a direct grant by submitting statutory declaration instead of rnr on company letter head.
> Just trying to understand if direct grant is only applicable to those who provided rnr.
> Thanks in advance.


Doesn't actually matter. SD and RnR letter are of same weightage, I think.

Most of the big organizations don't give RnR anyways. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am under claiming 8 months of my employment which got positive in ACS. I have worked for an employer from 2010 to 2015 and ACS has given count from July 2011, but I am claiming my experience from March 2012 which doesn't make any changes to my points.
> 
> Reason for that is I have employer form 16 from 2012 and I lost all the documents before that year even though it is from same employer I dont have enough proofs(no salary slips and no taxation proofs because non taxable)
> 
> Give me your valuable suggestions. Thanks in advance guys.


I think that is good if it isnt affecting points claim

Better to go with the period for which you have documents as you said it isnt affecting points claim

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mpathak9 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any expat help me with the scenario? Not sure why it is jumping page. Can I still submit my application? What can happen if page 5 did not come?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it happening till now, i thought issue is temporary and would be resolved when you try after some time or possibly tmrw
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mpathak9

sultan_azam said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any expat help me with the scenario? Not sure why it is jumping page. Can I still submit my application? What can happen if page 5 did not come?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it happening till now, i thought issue is temporary and would be resolved when you try after some time or possibly tmrw
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sultan,
> I just checked,the problem is still there. Not sure if I can reach out to anyone
Click to expand...


----------



## nishish

sultan_azam said:


> yes, mention about your engagement in family business, be truthful,
> 
> you need not submit any documents for experience where you arent claiming points


Many thanks for the reply mate. 
For EA assessment also then I should not submit any work-related documents?
Not claiming experience points.
Thanks in advance mate.


----------



## manpreet123

Hello friends

I just lodge my visa 1 hour back and planning to upload the documents in next couple of days. Can someone please assist on the below queries

1) I just noticed that my last name is marked in CAPS on Immi Account and Communication that I got after submitting the form. Just wanted to confirm that this is normal and it turns the last name to CAPS automatically on the communications / 'Manage Applications' page etc

2) For one of my last experience (this experience was actually deducted from total experience by ACS), I just noticed that my experience / relieving letter had a spelling mistake and mentioned 'reliving' instead of 'relieving'. I was earlier planning to submit this letter and the bank statement. I had submitted the same experience letter to ACS and believe it went unnoticed (or it was just ignored). Shall i skip this letter and just submit the bank statement? Is there any chance that CO tallies with the ACS documents. Now that i know that it has a spelling mistake, i dont want to submit it.

3) For my current organization, my relevant experience was considered from Feb 2012 onwards (I joined the company in Oct 2011). I have one BnW print of my first payslip of Oct 2011 and then the system generated colored payslips from Apr 2013 onwards. I have bank statement from Oct 2011 onwards. 

a) Will it be ok if i join the Oct 2011 payslip (which was actually part of irrelavant experience) with one per quarter payslip from Apr 2013 into one document for payslip and upload it? i.e. combining payslip of irrelevant experience to relevant
b) From Feb 2012 (from where the relevant experience starts) to Mar 2013, I dont have any payslip but I can submit bank statement of the salary credits and Form 16s. 

Thanks


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

visakh said:


> it was remain in Received status, and to finalized when i got the grant.


did you get your grant my friend?


----------



## icandoit124

Hello All,


A friend of mine got invite recently and its all set now. Medicals done, PCC done, AFP done, form 80 done, except that When he was filling online application on immi account he realised that his ACS has different position and what he has mentioned in EOI is different.

Say like in ACS it is software engineer and in his EOI it was System engineer, or Information technology associate. Will this be a problem if he leaves it as it is? Or there is option to edit the positon in the immi account form he's filling should he go ahead and edit and make sure it matches ACS. Could someone kindly help with this matter.


----------



## mykmallett

Are you saying the ANZCO code is different? Because that's the only thing that matters. If the EOI, ACS assessment and the visa application list different ANZCO codes then it will be rejected.


----------



## icandoit124

mykmallett said:


> Are you saying the ANZCO code is different? Because that's the only thing that matters. If the EOI, ACS assessment and the visa application list different ANZCO codes then it will be rejected.




Hi Mykmallett

No not in ANZCO. Attaching screenshots to give better clarity of my question. 

InEOI: screenshot attached
InSatutoryDeclaration : attached

Got in ACS as postion software Engineer.

while getting ACS he had mentioned position as Software engineer. but while filing Eoi he had mentioned System engineer and artefact in SatutoryDeclartion shows bit different.

Autopopulated FROM EOI as IT Analyst and Assistant System Consultant.. so can it be edited to softwared engineer while filling form by removing this auto-popullatd stuff to match ACS.

Thanks.


----------



## mykmallett

icandoit124 said:


> Hi Mykmallett
> 
> No not in ANZCO. Attaching screenshots to give better clarity of my question.
> 
> InEOI: screenshot attached
> InSatutoryDeclaration : attached
> 
> Got in ACS as postion software Engineer.
> 
> while getting ACS he had mentioned position as Software engineer. but while filing Eoi he had mentioned System engineer and artefact in SatutoryDeclartion shows bit different.
> 
> Autopopulated FROM EOI as IT Analyst and Assistant System Consultant.. so can it be edited to softwared engineer while filling form by removing this auto-popullatd stuff to match ACS.
> 
> Thanks.


I see...I don't think this will be such a big deal as to get a rejection, but I would at least put an explanation in a statutory declaration perhaps to explain the error. Ultimately what matters is the ACS assessment marking the experience as relevant for points, the actual job title in the EOI shouldn't matter. 

Someone else have any ideas here? I don't know if it would be a problem to change it in the application.


----------



## mpathak9

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I just lodge my visa 1 hour back and planning to upload the documents in next couple of days. Can someone please assist on the below queries
> 
> 1) I just noticed that my last name is marked in CAPS on Immi Account and Communication that I got after submitting the form. Just wanted to confirm that this is normal and it turns the last name to CAPS automatically on the communications / 'Manage Applications' page etc
> 
> 2) For one of my last experience (this experience was actually deducted from total experience by ACS), I just noticed that my experience / relieving letter had a spelling mistake and mentioned 'reliving' instead of 'relieving'. I was earlier planning to submit this letter and the bank statement. I had submitted the same experience letter to ACS and believe it went unnoticed (or it was just ignored). Shall i skip this letter and just submit the bank statement? Is there any chance that CO tallies with the ACS documents. Now that i know that it has a spelling mistake, i dont want to submit it.
> 
> 3) For my current organization, my relevant experience was considered from Feb 2012 onwards (I joined the company in Oct 2011). I have one BnW print of my first payslip of Oct 2011 and then the system generated colored payslips from Apr 2013 onwards. I have bank statement from Oct 2011 onwards.
> 
> a) Will it be ok if i join the Oct 2011 payslip (which was actually part of irrelavant experience) with one per quarter payslip from Apr 2013 into one document for payslip and upload it? i.e. combining payslip of irrelevant experience to relevant
> b) From Feb 2012 (from where the relevant experience starts) to Mar 2013, I dont have any payslip but I can submit bank statement of the salary credits and Form 16s.
> 
> Thanks


Hi manoser,
Did you face any page 5 jumping issue while submitting your application? Since yesterday page 5 is not available for me. In page 5 it asks for if any previous stay in Australia.


----------



## pharisk

The first grant is reported for today (as per immitracker)!
Keep it coming DIBP!


----------



## sultan_azam

nishish said:


> Many thanks for the reply mate.
> For EA assessment also then I should not submit any work-related documents?
> Not claiming experience points.
> Thanks in advance mate.


You should provide employment documents if your CDR involves any thing from that 11 months tenure

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

sultan_azam said:


> Really ??
> 
> I remember generating hap ID the way as I mentioned
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Usually system shows this error if you try to create a new Health Assessment application after submitting the Visa application. 
Go to View Visa Application and just below to the Attach documents, you will see Health Assessment link. Click on it and it will ask the declarations. Click Yes/No to the questions and open the PDF before digitally signing it. This pdf will contain the HAP id.

Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adishjain86 said:


> Usually system shows this error if you try to create a new Health Assessment application after submitting the Visa application.
> Go to View Visa Application and just below to the Attach documents, you will see Health Assessment link. Click on it and it will ask the declarations. Click Yes/No to the questions and open the PDF before digitally signing it. This pdf will contain the HAP id.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Thats what i have said in my original post....

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

sultan_azam said:


> Thats what i have said in my original post....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah. Just read the entire post. Pointing on the difference of new Health Application vs Health assessment for submitted Visa aplication. 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adishjain86 said:


> Yeah. Just read the entire post. Pointing on the difference of new Health Application vs Health assessment for submitted Visa aplication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Cool

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

adishjain86 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had a business travel to "Nigeria" of 2 months during the year 2010. Will a Polio vaccination certificate required for the grant?
> If Yes, then where can I get it in Delhi & NCR?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Hi Sultan,
Can you help me on this? Can CO ask for the polio vaccination certificate? 
The medical statement says Visiting Nigeria for more than 28 days OR after 2014. Shall I consider obtaining it.

Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adishjain86 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> Can you help me on this? Can CO ask for the polio vaccination certificate?
> The medical statement says Visiting Nigeria for more than 28 days OR after 2014. Shall I consider obtaining it.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/overview-of-the-health-requirement/threats-to-public-health

Have you spent more than 2 months in Nigeria on or after 5 may 2014

If yes, then as per the above link, you should provide a polio vaccination certificate at the time of applying

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

mpathak9 said:


> Hi manoser,
> Did you face any page 5 jumping issue while submitting your application? Since yesterday page 5 is not available for me. In page 5 it asks for if any previous stay in Australia.


Hello 

Frankly, I dont remember the page numbers. On the pdf I took, I did not see any such question on the previous stay in Australia. 

Does this question / page get activated based on some other answer?

Thanks


----------



## harsm123

Upbeat said:


> I faced the same issue last week. I sent an email to [email protected] describing the issue along with my Visa reference number. They replied the next day and told me they resolved it. It worked after. Give it a shot!


Thanks a lot.. I did the same.. Its been one week no response from them.. issue not resolved too.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## manpreet123

manpreet123 said:


> Hello
> 
> Frankly, I dont remember the page numbers. On the pdf I took, I did not see any such question on the previous stay in Australia.
> 
> Does this question / page get activated based on some other answer?
> 
> Thanks


Hello 

Did I do somthinng seriously wrong? I am sure others would have submitted the form recently. Lets wait for seniors to guide on this.

Thanks


----------



## mpathak9

manpreet123 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi manoser,
> Did you face any page 5 jumping issue while submitting your application? Since yesterday page 5 is not available for me. In page 5 it asks for if any previous stay in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Frankly, I dont remember the page numbers. On the pdf I took, I did not see any such question on the previous stay in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this question / page get activated based on some other answer?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi,
Thanks for responding.I don't think so that page wil get activated based on any answer. If you did not come across such question I am hoping that I should not face any issue while submitting. There is a youtube video on how to lodge application. I can see page 5 there which is missing while I am filling my application. After page 4 it's taking me to page 6


----------



## mpathak9

manpreet123 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi manoser,
> Did you face any page 5 jumping issue while submitting your application? Since yesterday page 5 is not available for me. In page 5 it asks for if any previous stay in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Frankly, I dont remember the page numbers. On the pdf I took, I did not see any such question on the previous stay in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this question / page get activated based on some other answer?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi manpreet,
If you can view this video from youtube and confirm on page 5, it will be a great help for me
https://youtu.be/vBWrg9ksAmo


----------



## visakh

klusarun said:


> Congrats


thanks bro!!!


----------



## visakh

pkk0574 said:


> Thanks, and I believe it is Ok to attach documents in the email also in such a case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, could you please tell me why you received NJL.
My friend also have got NJL.

thanks


----------



## prateekjain1988

*Grant!*

Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.

The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.

I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon. 

Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!


----------



## pkk0574

visakh said:


> Bro, could you please tell me why you received NJL.
> 
> My friend also have got NJL.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




I have sent you a PM on this

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

prateekjain1988 said:


> Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.
> 
> The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.
> 
> I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!



Congratulations mate, best wishes for your future


----------



## kinnu369

prateekjain1988 said:


> Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.
> 
> The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.
> 
> I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!


Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkendzport

Guys!! Happy to let you know!! Recevied grant Mail, visa lodged 20 SEP.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

pkk0574 said:


> I have sent you a PM on this
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can i have your contact number, would be a huge help for me..
Please send it thru PM.

Thanks


----------



## visakh

prateekjain1988 said:


> Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.
> 
> The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.
> 
> I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!


Congrats Bro !!!!
When you are planning to move.


----------



## kinnu369

darkendzport said:


> Guys!! Happy to let you know!! Recevied grant Mail, visa lodged 20 SEP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations !! Good to see those are coming...


----------



## sultan_azam

darkendzport said:


> Guys!! Happy to let you know!! Recevied grant Mail, visa lodged 20 SEP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

prateekjain1988 said:


> Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.
> 
> The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.
> 
> I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!


Congratulations Prateek

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

Is there anyone who lodged visa on 9th Aug and still waiting to hear from CO or a direct grant? Or I am the chosen one? Lol


----------



## sultan_azam

gaps.jaini said:


> Is there anyone who lodged visa on 9th Aug and still waiting to hear from CO or a direct grant? Or I am the chosen one? Lol


I know people who are waiting from 2016 without any co contact or any commencement mail.

Sorry to disappoint you, But you arent the choosen one with DIBP

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

icandoit124 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> A friend of mine got invite recently and its all set now. Medicals done, PCC done, AFP done, form 80 done, except that When he was filling online application on immi account he realised that his ACS has different position and what he has mentioned in EOI is different.
> 
> Say like in ACS it is software engineer and in his EOI it was System engineer, or Information technology associate. Will this be a problem if he leaves it as it is? Or there is option to edit the positon in the immi account form he's filling should he go ahead and edit and make sure it matches ACS. Could someone kindly help with this matter.


Not clear what the problem is. Can you elaborate.

The designation doesn't matter as long as the roles and responsibilities have been assessed by ACS to be in line with ANZSCO code that he is applying to. So, if he is applying with a software engineer code and ACS has a positive assessment, his designation can be anything else.


----------



## gaps.jaini

and unfortunately, we can't do anything. That's sad.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Kevin22

Guess people who applied in September are the smartest!!!!!!


----------



## adishjain86

prateekjain1988 said:


> Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.
> 
> The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.
> 
> I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!


Congrats Prateek.


Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends, what are the chnces of direct grant for me and by whn cn i expect the same.My code 261313 , visa lodged on 4th oct and all the doc uploaded upfrontly till 20th oct alongwith form 80 except doc 1221 ( as my agent says thts not needed). Pls suggest?


Hi which agent you are using

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

prateekjain1988 said:


> Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.
> 
> The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.
> 
> I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!


Congratulations comrade!!!

The best is yet to come!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, what are the chnces of direct grant for me and by whn cn i expect the same.My code 261313 , visa lodged on 4th oct and all the doc uploaded upfrontly till 20th oct alongwith form 80 except doc 1221 ( as my agent says thts not needed). Pls suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi which agent you are using4
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


A local agent in mumbai but he handled mny cases


----------



## prateekjain1988

AmazingTiger said:


> Congratulations mate, best wishes for your future


Thanks. Best wishes for your grant too.


----------



## prateekjain1988

kinnu369 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks & Good Luck!


----------



## prateekjain1988

darkendzport said:


> Guys!! Happy to let you know!! Recevied grant Mail, visa lodged 20 SEP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!


----------



## prateekjain1988

visakh said:


> Congrats Bro !!!!
> When you are planning to move.


Thanks bro!

I am ready to move asap. Need a supporting function there , will start hunting for a job down under now. 

Let me know if you have any contacts who can assist in job search. Cheers!


----------



## prateekjain1988

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Prateek
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks sultan. Your inputs have been of immense help. You are a legend!


----------



## prateekjain1988

adishjain86 said:


> Congrats Prateek.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk




Thanks & Good Luck for your grant!


----------



## prateekjain1988

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations comrade!!!
> 
> The best is yet to come!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## balaji_r

Any seniors here had good experience in successful job hunting from India one you get the grant? Please share any helpful tips. I couldn't find any aggregated discussion on this. If there is any pls point me to that link. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

prateekjain1988 said:


> Happy to inform you guys that we (myself & spouse) got our grant letters today.
> 
> The forum has been of immense help and guidance all throughout the process which made the journey easy and helped keep the spirits up all throughout.
> 
> I hope and pray for those waiting will get their grants very soon.
> 
> Thanks a lot and good wishes to all!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

prateekjain1988 said:


> Thanks & Good Luck for your grant!


Thank you.. Hoping that CO is assigned and approve in one go. Have uploaded all the documents and medicals will be done by next week.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

Hello friends,

One of the companies I worked for has changed its location. The address and phone number mentioned in my offer and experience letters are from its previous location.

How do I inform DIBP regarding the new address and phone number?
Please help

Thanks


----------



## Omahzebo

darkendzport said:


> Guys!! Happy to let you know!! Recevied grant Mail, visa lodged 20 SEP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congrats. ....


----------



## ausimmigration

*Got Grant Today*

I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.

Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017

I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything. 

Documents were uploaded by 28th September. 
Medicals were completed on 11th October. 
PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday). 

I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## klusarun

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> 
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> 
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> 
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone.




Wow congrats buddy


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday) -------> Seriously.......Hey many congratulationss


----------



## ausimmigration

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday) -------> Seriously.......Hey many congratulationss


Yes even my self cannot believe this... lol..... However, I can show you the screenshot of my uploaded documents..


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

ausimmigration said:


> Yes even my self cannot believe this... lol..... However, I can show you the screenshot of my uploaded documents..


I think you hired a personal CO for your case..LOL...anyways congratulation once again.


----------



## oz.productguy

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> 
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> 
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> 
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone.




What do you mean you did not attach form 80 or 1221! Was it not needed ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m7singh

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Lucky you! Congratulations man


----------



## ausimmigration

oz.productguy said:


> What do you mean you did not attach form 80 or 1221! Was it not needed ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not attach in front load and it was not even asked. It mentioned this because some people on this forum recommended to attach(front-load) it, but Form 80 is not mandatory for offshore applications.


----------



## Omahzebo

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Congrats man.... happy for you and will surely be seeing you soon in Australia. ..


----------



## toffee.ali

*CO Contact for Polio Ceritificate*

Hi Folks,

I got CO contact GSM Adelaide on 27th Oct 2017 requesting Polio Vaccination Certificates for me and my wife. Although I had already uploaded the Polio Certificates with Medical Checkup Receipts in a single pdf. I uploaded the Certificates again with valid name and pressed the IP button on 27th Oct 2017. What to be expected now? A considerable wait or a grant is near based on the current trend going.

------------------------------
261313
EOI Invite: 06-Sep-2017
Visa Lodge: 15-Sep-2017 Uploaded all documents including medicals pcc form 80 1221
CO Contract: 27-Oct-2017 For mine and wife's Polio Vaccination Certificates
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aminn_524

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


I think they needed you as soon as possible LOL


----------



## kinnu369

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Congrats dude!!!


----------



## toffee.ali

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Many Congratulations Mate. You are a rare case and encouragement for many. All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## vvinchurkar

*Need update on Invite for Sept 17 EOI*

Hi All, 

Anyone got any invite of any link for initiating the payment & submitting documents? I have submitted my EOI on 13th Sept 2017. So wanted to check if anyone is in the same boat? 

Also seems like PR Ceiling data is not updated for 18th Oct information. Any clue on that? 

Thanks
Vipin


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi everyone,

So I've lodged my application on 12-Oct-2017, The medical check up was uploaded on 03-Oct-2017. The documents were uploaded one by one (including PCCs and other necessary documents) and the last document was uploaded on 25-Oct-2017.
what should I do next? do I just wait ? the application status says _received_

regards,


----------



## peRFect19

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I've lodged my application on 12-Oct-2017, The medical check up was uploaded on 03-Oct-2017. The documents were uploaded one by one (including PCCs and other necessary documents) and the last document was uploaded on 25-Oct-2017.
> what should I do next? do I just wait ? the application status says _received_
> 
> regards,


Yes, the status will remain "Received" until you get a direct grant or a CO contact seeking additional information. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## preet123

Dear All,

my EA category is 263312, I applied for visa on 1 oct by 6th oct all document uploaded by 9 oct medical done and showing as no action required. I uploaded all docs but no CO is assigned , how long it take to CO to assign

Regards


----------



## Vinopaal

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


Very lucky you.. Congrats mate!!!!


----------



## grsr

Congrats!! Can't believe.... Have you got job as a Case Officer ??!!




ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


----------



## prateekjain1988

preet123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> my EA category is 263312, I applied for visa on 1 oct by 6th oct all document uploaded by 9 oct medical done and showing as no action required. I uploaded all docs but no CO is assigned , how long it take to CO to assign
> 
> Regards


Typically after 3 weeks but no one can say for sure.

It happens in background and you wont hear anything until they need more info from you or they decide to give you grant.


----------



## familiarh

Just curious on how does CO check the documents. Do they go as per priority checklist? The reason for question is that I got CO contact today asking for,
1. spouse's functional english which was actually pending to be uploaded
2. Spouse PCC which the agent missed to upload (Shame).

But to my surprise the CO hasn't asked for my company's reference letter which the agent intentionally didn't upload (more shame). 
I have read somewhere in the forum that Functional english is the last set of documents which CO verifies and if we agree to pay additional fees we get a grant as no other verification are pending.

Seniors could you please throw some light? Help is much appreciated.


----------



## sharafatal

preet123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> my EA category is 263312, I applied for visa on 1 oct by 6th oct all document uploaded by 9 oct medical done and showing as no action required. I uploaded all docs but no CO is assigned , how long it take to CO to assign
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



How can we Get referal letter for medical from immi account after lodging VISA Application.

My account is showing that CO will send a link for medical.

Please advise
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miracle99

Hi everybody. I am applying for 189 on my own, but I have some doubts. 

I just applied for skill assessment on Nov 1st 2017. Biomedical Engineer. I am planning to write my PTE as well. Can anyone please guide me what should be the next step for launching EOI. Also what is the step after that. 

When should I use skillselect and immi logins? 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

Hi Friends,

My spouse and I still waiting on US FBI PCC. It is definitely going to be a month from now, before we receive the report. I have only a two days left on my 28 days of responding time to CO.

I have already written an email explaining the situation and uploaded the same explanation letter to my document list as well. 

Should I just keep waiting for PCC ? Anything I have missed to do (any other way of informing CO on the status ?) ?

Note: I'm still keeping IP button untouched as per the advice in this group.


----------



## sultan_azam

sngoku said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> One of the companies I worked for has changed its location. The address and phone number mentioned in my offer and experience letters are from its previous location.
> 
> How do I inform DIBP regarding the new address and phone number?
> Please help
> 
> Thanks


get a letter from company administration dept regarding change of address and phone number, upload it in immiaccount and provide scanned copy of physical form 1022 mentioning this change


----------



## sultan_azam

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


congrats...


----------



## sultan_azam

familiarh said:


> Just curious on how does CO check the documents. Do they go as per priority checklist? The reason for question is that I got CO contact today asking for,
> 1. spouse's functional english which was actually pending to be uploaded
> 2. Spouse PCC which the agent missed to upload (Shame).
> 
> But to my surprise the CO hasn't asked for my company's reference letter which the agent intentionally didn't upload (more shame).
> I have read somewhere in the forum that Functional english is the last set of documents which CO verifies and if we agree to pay additional fees we get a grant as no other verification are pending.
> 
> Seniors could you please throw some light? Help is much appreciated.


if you are claiming experience points then reference letter will be asked by Case officer


----------



## sultan_azam

Miracle99 said:


> Hi everybody. I am applying for 189 on my own, but I have some doubts.
> 
> I just applied for skill assessment on Nov 1st 2017. Biomedical Engineer. I am planning to write my PTE as well. Can anyone please guide me what should be the next step for launching EOI. Also what is the step after that.
> 
> When should I use skillselect and immi logins?
> 
> Thank you for your time.


submit eoi via skillselect after you have

1. skill assessment report
2. english test report

after invitation you will have to apply visa via immiaccount


----------



## sultan_azam

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My spouse and I still waiting on US FBI PCC. It is definitely going to be a month from now, before we receive the report. I have only a two days left on my 28 days of responding time to CO.
> 
> I have already written an email explaining the situation and uploaded the same explanation letter to my document list as well.
> 
> Should I just keep waiting for PCC ? Anything I have missed to do (any other way of informing CO on the status ?) ?
> 
> Note: I'm still keeping IP button untouched as per the advice in this group.


upload any proof you have regarding application for FBI pcc - acknowledgement letter or anything... 

press IP after you upload FBI pcc


----------



## Chimera

*Form 16/ IT details*

Hello,

I've submitted my form 16 for past 6 years that have been assessed by the ACS. I've seen a lot of posts where ITR V has been submitted as well but somehow I can't seem to find the ITR V receipts from before 2015. So instead can I submit form 26as? Or is form 16 sufficient proof?

Also, What is the need to submit form 16? Is it for employment verification of sorts or purely to see if I've paid my taxes?

Thanks. appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## wjd322wo

Good to see there are rain of grant! Congrat and best of luck everyone!


----------



## om3prazol3

IELTS - January 2016
Skills Assessed - May 2016
EOI - February 2017, April 2017
Applied - June 2017
CO contact - August 2017
All information provided - September 2017

189 GRANTED - 2 NOVEMBER 2017


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

om3prazol3 said:


> IELTS - January 2016
> Skills Assessed - May 2016
> EOI - February 2017, April 2017
> Applied - June 2017
> CO contact - August 2017
> All information provided - September 2017
> 
> 189 GRANTED - 2 NOVEMBER 2017


CO contacted for docs? Couod you please tell What are the docs


----------



## om3prazol3

Mahesh Vandote said:


> CO contacted for docs? Couod you please tell What are the docs


PCC, form 80 and health exam

everything else was frontloaded


----------



## Roadzilla

ausimmigration said:


> I got grant for me and my family today. Thanks to all the members of this forum who extended help and answered my queries.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 21st September 2017
> 
> I got direct grant. I did not front-load everything.
> 
> Documents were uploaded by 28th September.
> Medicals were completed on 11th October.
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday).
> 
> I did not attach Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


This is indeed MIRACLE! 

Congrats!


----------



## Phil_Laurent

Anyone got grant after lodge date 21-Sep-2017. Immitracker shows 21st as maximum.


----------



## kinnu369

om3prazol3 said:


> IELTS - January 2016
> Skills Assessed - May 2016
> EOI - February 2017, April 2017
> Applied - June 2017
> CO contact - August 2017
> All information provided - September 2017
> 
> 189 GRANTED - 2 NOVEMBER 2017


Congrats mate!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishjain187

Hey... I have lodged my Visa on 26th sep... 
I am still waiting and this wait is killing me... 
When should I expect to receive the grant.


----------



## familiarh

sultan_azam said:


> if you are claiming experience points then reference letter will be asked by Case officer


Thanks sultan for your reply. That is what I am surprised of CO didn't asked me about the reference letter and only asked for spouse pcc and functional English. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## redcountrybear

Hi everyone, direct grant received today. Lodged and paid on 20 Sep 2017. Hope this helps.


----------



## AmazingTiger

redcountrybear said:


> Hi everyone, direct grant received today. Lodged and paid on 20 Sep 2017. Hope this helps.


Congrats ! All the best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaurya Mehra

Friends, I paid my Visa fees and filed for 189 Visa on 23 August 2017. I also submitted all the documents including medicals on 30 August. However I have not received any update so far and even Case Officer has not been assigned to my case.

The status of my application still shows 'Received'.

Is that normal? I am getting worried as there is no movement / progress in my case for last 2.5 months


----------



## AmazingTiger

om3prazol3 said:


> IELTS - January 2016
> Skills Assessed - May 2016
> EOI - February 2017, April 2017
> Applied - June 2017
> CO contact - August 2017
> All information provided - September 2017
> 
> 189 GRANTED - 2 NOVEMBER 2017


Congrats, best wishes ! Good to see someone from June with CO contact being granted.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

sultan_azam said:


> get a letter from company administration dept regarding change of address and phone number, upload it in immiaccount and provide scanned copy of physical form 1022 mentioning this change


Thanks Sultan. I will do that asap.


----------



## AmazingTiger

Shaurya Mehra said:


> Friends, I paid my Visa fees and filed for 189 Visa on 23 August 2017. I also submitted all the documents including medicals on 30 August. However I have not received any update so far and even Case Officer has not been assigned to my case.
> 
> The status of my application still shows 'Received'.
> 
> Is that normal? I am getting worried as there is no movement / progress in my case for last 2.5 months


This is normal. Not everyone gets a request for more information or an immigration commencement email. You could be really close to a grant.

The published timeline is 5 months for 75% of the cases to be completed. Hope for a quicker grant, but do keep an open mind.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

redcountrybear said:


> Hi everyone, direct grant received today. Lodged and paid on 20 Sep 2017. Hope this helps.


Congratulations!!! That's a positive sign on the processing side. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

familiarh said:


> Thanks sultan for your reply. That is what I am surprised of CO didn't asked me about the reference letter and only asked for spouse pcc and functional English.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


well, good luck for visa grant


----------



## sngoku

Shaurya Mehra said:


> Friends, I paid my Visa fees and filed for 189 Visa on 23 August 2017. I also submitted all the documents including medicals on 30 August. However I have not received any update so far and even Case Officer has not been assigned to my case.
> 
> The status of my application still shows 'Received'.
> 
> Is that normal? I am getting worried as there is no movement / progress in my case for last 2.5 months


Hey Shaurya,

I too lodged 189 VISA application on 24 August 2017 and have received no update. My application status is still "Received"

We are on the same boat. Hope to get grant soon. 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Shaurya Mehra said:


> Friends, I paid my Visa fees and filed for 189 Visa on 23 August 2017. I also submitted all the documents including medicals on 30 August. However I have not received any update so far and even Case Officer has not been assigned to my case.
> 
> The status of my application still shows 'Received'.
> 
> Is that normal? I am getting worried as there is no movement / progress in my case for last 2.5 months


that is a normal thing, we have seen many cases here on expatforum where status remained as "RECEIVED" for months and then it changed to FINALISED moments before grant was issued


----------



## sultan_azam

redcountrybear said:


> Hi everyone, direct grant received today. Lodged and paid on 20 Sep 2017. Hope this helps.


congratulations buddy


----------



## sultan_azam

Chimera said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've submitted my form 16 for past 6 years that have been assessed by the ACS. I've seen a lot of posts where ITR V has been submitted as well but somehow I can't seem to find the ITR V receipts from before 2015. So instead can I submit form 26as? Or is form 16 sufficient proof?
> 
> Also, What is the need to submit form 16? Is it for employment verification of sorts or purely to see if I've paid my taxes?
> 
> Thanks. appreciate any help I can get.


i have seen persons uploading form 26AS as well, they serve as a third party document


----------



## sultan_azam

om3prazol3 said:


> IELTS - January 2016
> Skills Assessed - May 2016
> EOI - February 2017, April 2017
> Applied - June 2017
> CO contact - August 2017
> All information provided - September 2017
> 
> 189 GRANTED - 2 NOVEMBER 2017


congratulations mate... long journey for you... IELTS to grant


----------



## Patriotvn

Hi mates,

I was contacted yesterday by Adelaide team for one document. 

So may I consider that every other docs are OK? Is there someone had multiple contacts and each time with different ones?

Thanks in advance for your replies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Patriotvn said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I was contacted yesterday by Adelaide team for one document.
> 
> So may I consider that every other docs are OK? Is there someone had multiple contacts and each time with different ones?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You cannot be sure that way. CO might contact again if he needs more clarification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

redcountrybear said:


> Hi everyone, direct grant received today. Lodged and paid on 20 Sep 2017. Hope this helps.




Congrats buddy


----------



## aminn_524

Patriotvn said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I was contacted yesterday by Adelaide team for one document.
> 
> So may I consider that every other docs are OK? Is there someone had multiple contacts and each time with different ones?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you cannot be sure, because after you respond to your CO, a different CO might be assigned to your case, and ask for a different document.


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi Frnds,
How come people who have applied in sept are getting grant before the aug ones. Is there no priority on the cases getting picked?


----------



## tinadh1607

*Need help with IED date*

Hi All,

I have received my grant today and the IED date is 22nd Dec 2017.

However, in the received email from GSM team, below was mentioned:

"Please find attached information regarding the initial entry date.

General Skilled Migration has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 (the initial entry date) and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition."

As our case is under GSM, in case anyone is aware of the rules then kindly let us know if we can plan to travel after the IED date.


----------



## Heprex

tinadh1607 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today and the IED date is 22nd Dec 2017.
> 
> However, in the received email from GSM team, below was mentioned:
> 
> "Please find attached information regarding the initial entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 (the initial entry date) and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> As our case is under GSM, in case anyone is aware of the rules then kindly let us know if we can plan to travel after the IED date.


Seems like they waived your IED, due to have few days before the date of IED. Meaning you can still enter Australia after the IED. 

Congratulations!


----------



## shekharsince1986

Salimmanj said:


> Hi Frnds,
> How come people who have applied in sept are getting grant before the aug ones. Is there no priority on the cases getting picked?


I think.. NO

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## chaith11

*co not assgined!!*

hello Seniors.

Need some help..
I have lodged my visa in immiaccount on 21st september and uploaded all documents by last week, but i dont see CO assigned for my application. Is there something that im missing, after uplaoding documents should i submit or confirm somewhere?:smash:
Pls help.

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## Patriotvn

aminn_524 said:


> you cannot be sure, because after you respond to your CO, a different CO might be assigned to your case, and ask for a different document.




Thanks, anyway we have no other choice than wait.... and pray.

Good luck to all of us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

tinadh1607 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today and the IED date is 22nd Dec 2017.
> 
> However, in the received email from GSM team, below was mentioned:
> 
> "Please find attached information regarding the initial entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 (the initial entry date) and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> As our case is under GSM, in case anyone is aware of the rules then kindly let us know if we can plan to travel after the IED date.


Congratulations bro!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tinadh1607 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today and the IED date is 22nd Dec 2017.
> 
> However, in the received email from GSM team, below was mentioned:
> 
> "Please find attached information regarding the initial entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 (the initial entry date) and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> As our case is under GSM, in case anyone is aware of the rules then kindly let us know if we can plan to travel after the IED date.


it seems, you have got an unclear waiver, they wont cancel your visa even if you enter after the mentioned date 

but reconfirm with [email protected]

congratulations for the visa


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I need your expert opinion. I just filled the initial form for 189 visa on immiaccount and paid the visa fees. When I checked under my submitted application I do not get the document checklist just the option for Attach More Documents". 

At the bottom, the status message says "This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date."

Kindly let me know if this is a generic message? Thanks in advance.


----------



## buntygwt

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your expert opinion. I just filled the initial form for 189 visa on immiaccount and paid the visa fees. When I checked under my submitted application I do not get the document checklist just the option for Attach More Documents".
> 
> At the bottom, the status message says "This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date."
> 
> Kindly let me know if this is a generic message? Thanks in advance.


wait for a day, it will be visible after that.

cheers.


----------



## Saikirupa

Only 1 grant for today reported in Myimmitracker


----------



## Harry112016

buntygwt said:


> wait for a day, it will be visible after that.
> 
> cheers.


Thanks for the quick reply. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kevin22

wjd322wo said:


> Good to see there are rain of grant! Congrat and best of luck everyone!


How many???


----------



## pharisk

Saikirupa said:


> Only 1 grant for today reported in Myimmitracker


Either DIBP is moving slowly today or a lot of applicants did not check their email today.?


----------



## Saikirupa

Kevin22 said:


> How many???


rain of grants? I see only one


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

Have a query, after paying the visa fees under the list of documents to be attached I see "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" even though I have specified "No" for any education done in Australia. Is this a normal thing and can I just ignore this requirement for document as I don't have any? Thanks in advance.


----------



## preet123

*Hi*

When u paid ur fees, then u will have 2 link under your name one is attach document other is health assessment , Click on heakth assessment and generate HAP id and go to medical centre for same

regards
Preet


----------



## sanvid

Hi Guys,

If the dependents are unable to give an entry within the initial date of entry, does the visa grant get cancelled?

I would like to know whether the extension of initial date of entry is possible. If it is, 
please let me know the procedure.

Thanks


----------



## redcountrybear

Saikirupa said:


> Only 1 grant for today reported in Myimmitracker


My three months ran out so I won't be updating my case. 

I suspect lots more in the same situation.


----------



## sultan_azam

sanvid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If the dependents are unable to give an entry within the initial date of entry, does the visa grant get cancelled?
> 
> I would like to know whether the extension of initial date of entry is possible. If it is,
> please let me know the procedure.
> 
> Thanks


under special circumstances like pregnancy


----------



## AbhayJha

redcountrybear said:


> My three months ran out so I won't be updating my case.
> 
> I suspect lots more in the same situation.


You got a direct grant in 3 months? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanvid

sultan_azam said:


> under special circumstances like pregnancy


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Piyushtomar

Hello Seniors,
I just received a pre invite from NSW though I am more inclined to go to VIC. I have separate applications for both the states. Is it possible for me to withdraw the application from NSW once i have accepted the invite and paid the fees. Just in case I get an invite from Vic as well. All my friends and family stay in Vic.

Anzsco 261312 
65+5 PTE (20)
DOE 26/10/2017



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

I read DIBP is doing system maintenance. So immiAccount will not be available till Nov 4. So how you people are accessing your page?


----------



## redcountrybear

AbhayJha said:


> You got a direct grant in 3 months?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


No... which is why my three months subscription ran out before I could update myimmitracker that I received the grant.


----------



## buntygwt

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I just received a pre invite from NSW though I am more inclined to go to VIC. I have separate applications for both the states. Is it possible for me to withdraw the application from NSW once i have accepted the invite and paid the fees. Just in case I get an invite from Vic as well. All my friends and family stay in Vic.
> 
> Anzsco 261312
> 65+5 PTE (20)
> DOE 26/10/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chances of invite from Vic are 50-50 due to parallel EOI for NSW. you have to convince them with commitment letter that why you want to be in Vic as you have also opted NSW.


----------



## adimulamg

Dear ALL, I am new to this group.
I launch my application on 29-11-2016 for 189 60 points and 190 65 points. 5 points added in March 2017 which increased my points, 189 65 NSW and 190 70 but still no invite. Can please help to let me know what is the problem why iam not getting invite? Anyone with same points in pool? Appreciate your prompt response. Thanks.


----------



## jaguar123

sultan_azam said:


> under special circumstances like pregnancy


Hi Sultan,
I got immi commencement mail, what does this actually mean, does it mean job verification or something other.


----------



## sultan_azam

jaguar123 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> I got immi commencement mail, what does this actually mean, does it mean job verification or something other.


that means someone is going through the application and it will be finalised after all required verification have been completed.

this doesnt imply that job verification will be done for sure

good luck


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends...

I have eight companies and have number of document for claiming their experience such as:

R&R
Salary Slips
Promotion Letters
Form 16
Bank statements
PF Contribution Report etc.

I have prepared 8 PDF files, one for each organization which includes all the documents related to that particular organization instead of uploading document according to document category for all the organization.

Means I have planned to upload only 8 documents under the node of:

Work Experience Overseas., evidence of :
Work reference., evidence of :
Company 1
Company2
Company3.....Company 8

I have done this to ensure sufficient clarity about the documents of each organization.
Plz suggest if I am wrong.


----------



## jaguar123

sultan_azam said:


> that means someone is going through the application and it will be finalised after all required verification have been completed.
> 
> this doesnt imply that job verification will be done for sure
> 
> good luck


Thanks Sultan

how much time it is going to take further for the Grant. I got mail on 27/Sept.


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> I have eight companies and have number of document for claiming their experience such as:
> 
> R&R
> Salary Slips
> Promotion Letters
> Form 16
> Bank statements
> PF Contribution Report etc.
> 
> I have prepared 8 PDF files, one for each organization which includes all the documents related to that particular organization instead of uploading document according to document category for all the organization.
> 
> Means I have planned to upload only 8 documents under the node of:
> 
> Work Experience Overseas., evidence of :
> Work reference., evidence of :
> Company 1
> Company2
> Company3.....Company 8
> 
> I have done this to ensure sufficient clarity about the documents of each organization.
> Plz suggest if I am wrong.


adding an INDEX page at top of each pdf may help case officer get the required document easily, just my thought


----------



## sultan_azam

jaguar123 said:


> Thanks Sultan
> 
> how much time it is going to take further for the Grant. I got mail on 27/Sept.


the million dollar question which I am incompetent to answer... just wait and enjoy life


----------



## chaith11

*co not assigned!*

Hi Sultan,

I read most of the people in September invite got their grant.. my application doesnt even look like its assigned with a CO.. any idea that I might have gone wrong..
very vague question but im checking my mails like every 30 mins!

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## jaguar123

sultan_azam said:


> the million dollar question which I am incompetent to answer... just wait and enjoy life


Thanks for your inputs


----------



## sultan_azam

chaith11 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I read most of the people in September invite got their grant.. my application doesnt even look like its assigned with a CO.. any idea that I might have gone wrong..
> very vague question but im checking my mails like every 30 mins!
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitra


1. how many people were invited in september ??
2. how many applied in september ??
3. how many have got grant by now against 1 & 2 ??

give your mind some rest, enjoy life till grant letter pops in


----------



## adimulamg

adimulamg said:


> Dear ALL, I am new to this group.
> I launch my application on 29-11-2016 for 189 60 points and 190 65 points. 5 points added in March 2017 which increased my points, 189 65 NSW and 190 70 but still no invite. Can please help to let me know what is the problem why iam not getting invite? Anyone with same points in pool? Appreciate your prompt response. Thanks.


261313 software engineer 5 points added in somewhere around 15 March 2017

Please seniors help to reply, many thanks.


----------



## Aoneko

Hi Forum,

Have been lurking around for a while, but am very happy to inform you that I got my direct grant today! My application was lodged on 22nd September. Even though my case was relatively straightforward, I wouldn't have been able to have gone through the process alone without the expert advice floating around on this forum.

I am an onshore applicant and only had to submit proof of age, Australian qualification and IELTS, basically the same set of documents I submitted for my 485 Graduate work visa which was granted a couple of weeks before my invite. I used the same HapID for both applications as well as for the extension of my student visa in January. I didn't submit Form80 either, but was fairly confident I didn't need it because I had already submitted my 10 years travel details and employment history for my student visa in January.

All the best to everyone and hope to hear more good news on this forum!


----------



## aminn_524

adimulamg said:


> 261313 software engineer 5 points added in somewhere around 15 March 2017
> 
> Please seniors help to reply, many thanks.


This is really weird, can you login into your EOI, and confirm your DOE?


----------



## aminn_524

Aoneko said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Have been lurking around for a while, but am very happy to inform you that I got my direct grant today! My application was lodged on 22nd September. Even though my case was relatively straightforward, I wouldn't have been able to have gone through the process alone without the expert advice floating around on this forum.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and only had to submit proof of age, Australian qualification and IELTS, basically the same set of documents I submitted for my 485 Graduate work visa which was granted a couple of weeks before my invite. I used the same HapID for both applications as well as for the extension of my student visa in January. I didn't submit Form80 either, but was fairly confident I didn't need it because I had already submitted my 10 years travel details and employment history for my student visa in January.
> 
> All the best to everyone and hope to hear more good news on this forum!


Congrats mate


----------



## sultan_azam

Aoneko said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Have been lurking around for a while, but am very happy to inform you that I got my direct grant today! My application was lodged on 22nd September. Even though my case was relatively straightforward, I wouldn't have been able to have gone through the process alone without the expert advice floating around on this forum.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and only had to submit proof of age, Australian qualification and IELTS, basically the same set of documents I submitted for my 485 Graduate work visa which was granted a couple of weeks before my invite. I used the same HapID for both applications as well as for the extension of my student visa in January. I didn't submit Form80 either, but was fairly confident I didn't need it because I had already submitted my 10 years travel details and employment history for my student visa in January.
> 
> All the best to everyone and hope to hear more good news on this forum!


thats great... congratulations


----------



## adimulamg

aminn_524 said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 software engineer 5 points added in somewhere around 15 March 2017
> 
> Please seniors help to reply, many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> This is really weird, can you login into your EOI, and confirm your DOE?
Click to expand...

Bro I don't have login details, my lawyer launched it. I bit worried and confused, please help to reply.


----------



## aminn_524

adimulamg said:


> Bro I don't have login details, my lawyer launched it. I bit worried and confused, please help to reply.


I believe EOI system never makes such a big mistake, and I am sure your DOE is not before 15/04/2017 as it is already passed and you did not receive an invitation Or your point is not 65. I do not want to judge your agent, but I think this is most probably your agent's fault. Try to force him to give you the pdf file that is generated by the system and shows DOE and your point


----------



## Phil_Laurent

Salimmanj said:


> Hi Frnds,
> How come people who have applied in sept are getting grant before the aug ones. Is there no priority on the cases getting picked?


I am also confused. Is this getting evaluated on the basis of occupation code.


----------



## adimulamg

aminn_524 said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro I don't have login details, my lawyer launched it. I bit worried and confused, please help to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe EOI system never makes such a big mistake, and I am sure your DOE is not before 15/04/2017 as it is already passed and you did not receive an invitation Or your point is not 65. I do not want to judge your agent, but I think this is most probably your agent's fault. Try to force him to give you the pdf file that is generated by the system and shows DOE and your point
Click to expand...

I have PDF with me, DOE (Date of effect) is 29/11/2016 with 60 points 189 and 5 points added in March 2017 comes to 65.


----------



## sultan_azam

adimulamg said:


> I have PDF with me, DOE (Date of effect) is 29/11/2016 with 60 points 189 and 5 points added in March 2017 comes to 65.


as per unofficial sources - 2613xx eoi with 65 or more points, submitted before 15/04/17 were invited in 18/10/17 round.

request you to recheck with your agent, if you have 65 points and date of effect before 15/04/17 then you should have received an invite


----------



## HARINDERJEET

*Visa App Exp Docs Uploading*

*Hello experts waiting for your comments plz......*




HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> I have eight companies and have number of document for claiming their experience such as:
> 
> R&R
> Salary Slips
> Promotion Letters
> Form 16
> Bank statements
> PF Contribution Report etc.
> 
> I have prepared 8 PDF files, one for each organization which includes all the documents related to that particular organization instead of uploading document according to document category for all the organization.
> 
> Means I have planned to upload only 8 documents under the node of:
> 
> Work Experience Overseas., evidence of :
> Work reference., evidence of :
> Company 1
> Company2
> Company3.....Company 8
> 
> I have done this to ensure sufficient clarity about the documents of each organization.
> Plz suggest if I am wrong???????


----------



## aks80

sultan_azam said:


> as per unofficial sources - 2613xx eoi with 65 or more points, submitted before 15/04/17 were invited in 18/10/17 round.
> 
> request you to recheck with your agent, if you have 65 points and date of effect before 15/04/17 then you should have received an invite


I second this approach. My guess is that you would have got the invite and the agent hasn't checked properly because they have multiple clients or they have messed up the spelling or whatever lazy excuse they come up with.

In my case, the agent first informed me I wasn't invited. I knew this was unlikely as I had 75 points on 261111. I calmly asked to speak to someone else and asked them to recheck. Lo and behold, the invite was there.


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> *Hello experts waiting for your comments plz......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends...
> 
> I have eight companies and have number of document for claiming their experience such as:
> 
> R&R
> Salary Slips
> Promotion Letters
> Form 16
> Bank statements
> PF Contribution Report etc.
> 
> I have prepared 8 PDF files, one for each organization which includes all the documents related to that particular organization instead of uploading document according to document category for all the organization.
> 
> Means I have planned to upload only 8 documents under the node of:
> 
> Work Experience Overseas., evidence of :
> Work reference., evidence of :
> Company 1
> Company2
> Company3.....Company 8
> 
> I have done this to ensure sufficient clarity about the documents of each organization.
> Plz suggest if I am wrong???????
> 
> 
> 
> i think you missed this reply http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13538442-post19672.html
Click to expand...


----------



## asifbahrian

adimulamg said:


> I have PDF with me, DOE (Date of effect) is 29/11/2016 with 60 points 189 and 5 points added in March 2017 comes to 65.


There should have been another PDF after your EOI was updated with 65 points to reflect this change in points and DoE.


----------



## adimulamg

sultan_azam said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have PDF with me, DOE (Date of effect) is 29/11/2016 with 60 points 189 and 5 points added in March 2017 comes to 65.
> 
> 
> 
> as per unofficial sources - 2613xx eoi with 65 or more points, submitted before 15/04/17 were invited in 18/10/17 round.
> 
> request you to recheck with your agent, if you have 65 points and date of effect before 15/04/17 then you should have received an invite
Click to expand...

Just called lawyer he's saying no invite yet, if any, will update me. He is from Australia and always says busy, don't disturb me. I am getting angry but can't do anything. Is it really taking time or he's just wasting my time, I'm not understanding.


----------



## aminn_524

adimulamg said:


> Just called lawyer he's saying no invite yet, if any, will update me. He is from Australia and always says busy, don't disturb me. I am getting angry but can't do anything. Is it really taking time or he's just wasting my time, I'm not understanding.


I think this is your right to know about your points and DOE- Do not ask him whether you get the invite or not, just ask him what is your total points and DOE. Ask him to give the new pdf file that includes your DOE and points. If he rejects to tell you the info, I think you should make a complaint. I have seen many applicants that got rejected or missed the invite because of their agent's fault.

https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-ag...h-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sultan_azam said:


> adding an INDEX page at top of each pdf may help case officer get the required document easily, just my thought


O thanks sultan.... it a add on..


----------



## grsr

I think you have to upload documents as per their category. You can have one document in each category with an index at the start. Rest of the pages can be in sequence. I did it in this way. Try to present documents in chronological order. 



HARINDERJEET said:


> *Hello experts waiting for your comments plz......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends...
> 
> I have eight companies and have number of document for claiming their experience such as:
> 
> R&R
> Salary Slips
> Promotion Letters
> Form 16
> Bank statements
> PF Contribution Report etc.
> 
> I have prepared 8 PDF files, one for each organization which includes all the documents related to that particular organization instead of uploading document according to document category for all the organization.
> 
> Means I have planned to upload only 8 documents under the node of:
> 
> Work Experience Overseas., evidence of :
> Work reference., evidence of :
> Company 1
> Company2
> Company3.....Company 8
> 
> I have done this to ensure sufficient clarity about the documents of each organization.
> Plz suggest if I am wrong???????
Click to expand...


----------



## aks80

aminn_524 said:


> I think this is your right to know about your points and DOE- Do not ask him whether you get the invite or not, just ask him what is your total points and DOE. Ask him to give the new pdf file that includes your DOE and points. If he rejects to tell you the info, I think you should make a complaint. I have seen many applicants that got rejected or missed the invite because of their agent's fault.
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-ag...h-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/


This only works if the agent is registered with MARA. And the link asks for a lot of documentation to establish the agent's fault.

Best bet is to request the latest DOE and points data like you mentioned.


----------



## aks80

adimulamg said:


> Just called lawyer he's saying no invite yet, if any, will update me. He is from Australia and always says busy, don't disturb me. I am getting angry but can't do anything. Is it really taking time or he's just wasting my time, I'm not understanding.


Is he in Australia while you are not? How / why did you choose this agent?


----------



## aminn_524

aks80 said:


> This only works if the agent is registered with MARA. And the link asks for a lot of documentation to establish the agent's fault.
> 
> Best bet is to request the latest DOE and points data like you mentioned.


Yes, I hope his agent is registered with MARA, and yes, making an complaint should be last thing to do, and best thing thing to do is to persuade him to give the data.


----------



## Piyushtomar

Hello Seniors,

Can anyone please share a Sample Resume/CV. I need to submit one for my NSW 190 pre invite. It would really helpful to refer to a sample resume.

Thanks in advance 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adimulamg said:


> Just called lawyer he's saying no invite yet, if any, will update me. He is from Australia and always says busy, don't disturb me. I am getting angry but can't do anything. Is it really taking time or he's just wasting my time, I'm not understanding.


write an email to him seeking your points breakup table pdf and the date of effect

also write to provide your login, password for skillselect as he(your) agent is busy and you would like to keep it for how it looks from inside the skillselect


----------



## adimulamg

sultan_azam said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just called lawyer he's saying no invite yet, if any, will update me. He is from Australia and always says busy, don't disturb me. I am getting angry but can't do anything. Is it really taking time or he's just wasting my time, I'm not understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> write an email to him seeking your points breakup table pdf and the date of effect
> 
> also write to provide your login, password for skillselect as he(your) agent is busy and you would like to keep it for how it looks from inside the skillselect
Click to expand...

Thanks to all, I'm in Malaysia but I'm doing with my brother in law lawyer who did his pr with him, he is a Mara agent. He said will share PDF on Monday. 

Appreciate everyone for their kind reply. Thanks.


----------



## adimulamg

aks80 said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just called lawyer he's saying no invite yet, if any, will update me. He is from Australia and always says busy, don't disturb me. I am getting angry but can't do anything. Is it really taking time or he's just wasting my time, I'm not understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he in Australia while you are not? How / why did you choose this agent?
Click to expand...

My brother in law is in Australia and he referred me bcoz he did his pr with him. I'm from India but working in Malaysia.


----------



## kukulkan

adimulamg said:


> Just called lawyer he's saying no invite yet, if any, will update me. He is from Australia and always says busy, don't disturb me. I am getting angry but can't do anything. Is it really taking time or he's just wasting my time, I'm not understanding.


If you know the EOI number you can change the password without his notice. I did the same when my consultant did not give me a satisfying answer to my questions.


----------



## umashanker

Any new grant after 22 September


----------



## pharisk

umashanker said:


> Any new grant after 22 September


Even then there's only one recorded grant for those who lodged on 22


----------



## manpreet123

Hello Friends,

I submitted my VISA lodge application and in the process of upload the documents.

Can someone please assist on the below queries

1) For one of my last experience (this experience was actually deducted from total experience by ACS), I just noticed that my experience / relieving letter had a spelling mistake and mentioned 'reliving' instead of 'relieving'. I was earlier planning to submit this letter and the bank statement. I had submitted the same experience letter to ACS and believe it went unnoticed (or it was just ignored). Shall i skip this letter and just submit the bank statement? Is there any chance that CO tallies with the ACS documents. Now that i know that it has a spelling mistake, i dont want to submit it.

2) For my current organization, my relevant experience was considered from Feb 2012 onwards (I joined the company in Oct 2011). I have one BnW print of my first payslip of Oct 2011 and then the system generated colored payslips from Apr 2013 onwards. I have bank statement from Oct 2011 onwards. 

2.1) Will it be ok if i join the Oct 2011 payslip (which was actually part of irrelavant experience) with one per quarter payslip from Apr 2013 into one document for payslip and upload it? i.e. combining payslip of irrelevant experience to relevant
2.2) From Feb 2012 (from where the relevant experience starts) to Mar 2013, I dont have any payslip but I can submit bank statement of the salary credits and Form 16s. 

3) For educational degree, I had the degree, marksheets (without the subjects mentioned) so I got transcript generated couple of months back. But Just noticed that transcript has a minor spelling mistake (one letter mistake in one word) on the name of the college. Can it cause an issue? Its mentioned correctly on the degree. Note that I did my skill assessment through RPL and therefore education documents were not assessed at ACS stage. Had any one faced similar scenario OR CO contact for similar reasons?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShCeeCee3791

Hi Friends,
I am in the process of collecting documents for PR application. 
I have a query regarding marriage proof, I got married in year 2000 and it was performed as per the Christian rituals in a church. I have my marriage certificate issued by Church Pastor and is in the records of the registrar office of Delhi and contains the seal and signature of the Pastor in charge of Church, under authorisation from Govt. of India. 
I wanted to clarify if this will be a sufficient proof of marriage? Alternatively are there any other proofs that can be attached with this like Passport (contains our names in eachother's passport as spouse), or anything else?


----------



## sultan_azam

ShCeeCee3791 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am in the process of collecting documents for PR application.
> I have a query regarding marriage proof, I got married in year 2000 and it was performed as per the Christian rituals in a church. I have my marriage certificate issued by Church Pastor and is in the records of the registrar office of Delhi and contains the seal and signature of the Pastor in charge of Church, under authorisation from Govt. of India.
> I wanted to clarify if this will be a sufficient proof of marriage? Alternatively are there any other proofs that can be attached with this like Passport (contains our names in eachother's passport as spouse), or anything else?


I am not much aware about how Christian marriages are registered, pardon my poor knowledge, but I would like to tell about my case. My marriage is registered with Muslim personal law board and I have given the registration copy issued by them.

Along with this my spouse have my name in her passport, I don't have her name in mine.

That is all I gave wrt evidence of relationship with my wife 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

manpreet123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submitted my VISA lodge application and in the process of upload the documents.
> 
> Can someone please assist on the below queries
> 
> 1) For one of my last experience (this experience was actually deducted from total experience by ACS), I just noticed that my experience / relieving letter had a spelling mistake and mentioned 'reliving' instead of 'relieving'. I was earlier planning to submit this letter and the bank statement. I had submitted the same experience letter to ACS and believe it went unnoticed (or it was just ignored). Shall i skip this letter and just submit the bank statement? Is there any chance that CO tallies with the ACS documents. Now that i know that it has a spelling mistake, i dont want to submit it.
> 
> 
> *I guess you arent claiming experience points for this, so no documents required, you can avoid giving that document with spelling mistake
> *
> 
> 2) For my current organization, my relevant experience was considered from Feb 2012 onwards (I joined the company in Oct 2011). I have one BnW print of my first payslip of Oct 2011 and then the system generated colored payslips from Apr 2013 onwards. I have bank statement from Oct 2011 onwards.
> 
> 
> 2.1) Will it be ok if i join the Oct 2011 payslip (which was actually part of irrelavant experience) with one per quarter payslip from Apr 2013 into one document for payslip and upload it? i.e. combining payslip of irrelevant experience to relevant
> 2.2) From Feb 2012 (from where the relevant experience starts) to Mar 2013, I dont have any payslip but I can submit bank statement of the salary credits and Form 16s.
> 
> *give payslips for period for which you are claiming experience points, 1 payslip per 4 month and corresponding bank statement indicating salary credit is enough *
> 
> 3) For educational degree, I had the degree, marksheets (without the subjects mentioned) so I got transcript generated couple of months back. But Just noticed that transcript has a minor spelling mistake (one letter mistake in one word) on the name of the college. Can it cause an issue? Its mentioned correctly on the degree. Note that I did my skill assessment through RPL and therefore education documents were not assessed at ACS stage. Had any one faced similar scenario OR CO contact for similar reasons?
> 
> *just give the degree certificate and marksheets*
> Thanks in advance


answers inline


----------



## perfect_devil

Friends,

I have started collecting bank statements for my salary proof apart from salary slips. 

Do I need to highlight salary credit entries? 

Also, can I just scan and attach those pages which are having salary credit entries to reduce the enormous size of statements?


----------



## sultan_azam

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have started collecting bank statements for my salary proof apart from salary slips.
> 
> Do I need to highlight salary credit entries?
> 
> Also, can I just scan and attach those pages which are having salary credit entries to reduce the enormous size of statements?


Yeah, just use the pages which indicate salary credit thing


Highlighting not required

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, just use the pages which indicate salary credit thing
> 
> 
> Highlighting not required
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## manpreet123

sultan_azam said:


> answers inline


Thanks Sultan. 

Couple of follow up points. 

On point 2. Since I don't have any payslip for Feb 2012 - Mar 2013. Will only ban statement suffice? I am attaching only those pages of bank statement which have salary credits and not all. Hope that's fine e too. 

On point 3, since the marsheets doesn't list the subjects and only shows that marks, that was the reason I had got this transcript issues from the University. Will marsheets without showing subjects be OK? 

Thanks for your help. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyVan

Hi all, 2nd CO contacted on 26/10 requested to pay 2nd VAC payment for my husband which I paid on 27/10 via Bpay but till now I didn't receive receipt or acknowledgement letter from department and it's nothing shown on immiaacount too. I only received receipt from bank. Anyone had this experience before? I emailed them my receipt and not sure when the visa will be granted.


----------



## ShCeeCee3791

sultan_azam said:


> I am not much aware about how Christian marriages are registered, pardon my poor knowledge, but I would like to tell about my case. My marriage is registered with Muslim personal law board and I have given the registration copy issued by them.
> 
> Along with this my spouse have my name in her passport, I don't have her name in mine.
> 
> That is all I gave wrt evidence of relationship with my wife
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan...


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Guys,

I do not have birth certificate.

Please let me know if other documents like passport or matriculation certification would suffice ?

I can't even get my birth certificate now.

Are there any instances where CO has specifically asked for birth certificate even after providing passport or matriculation certification as date of birth proof?

Thanks for your help

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I do not have birth certificate.
> 
> Please let me know if other documents like passport or matriculation certification would suffice ?
> 
> I can't even get my birth certificate now.
> 
> Are there any instances where CO has specifically asked for birth certificate even after providing passport or matriculation certification as date of birth proof?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


aadhar card, pancard, 10th marksheets will do the job.

only passport copy is also suffice.

cheers.


----------



## dheerajsharma

buntygwt said:


> aadhar card, pancard, 10th marksheets will do the job.
> 
> only passport copy is also suffice.
> 
> cheers.


Thanks for prompt response mate..!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

manpreet123 said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> Couple of follow up points.
> 
> On point 2. Since I don't have any payslip for Feb 2012 - Mar 2013. Will only ban statement suffice? I am attaching only those pages of bank statement which have salary credits and not all. Hope that's fine e too.
> 
> On point 3, since the marsheets doesn't list the subjects and only shows that marks, that was the reason I had got this transcript issues from the University. Will marsheets without showing subjects be OK?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



i am not a MARA agent or case officer from DIBP who can give crystal clear opinion, i am just sharing my view

1. try to get at least 1 payslip per 6 month for period between feb 2012 - mar 2013, it will help in visa application

2. get the correct transcript, the marksheet without subjects may also serve the purpose as this is for dependent applicant and you arent claiming partner points..


----------



## sultan_azam

MelodyVan said:


> Hi all, 2nd CO contacted on 26/10 requested to pay 2nd VAC payment for my husband which I paid on 27/10 via Bpay but till now I didn't receive receipt or acknowledgement letter from department and it's nothing shown on immiaacount too. I only received receipt from bank. Anyone had this experience before? I emailed them my receipt and not sure when the visa will be granted.


since this is the 2nd co contact, I guess they are almost ready with your case and should be finalised soon


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

I am planning to take help of truthlabs in bangalore for fbi pcc finger printing, any idea how their services are??


----------



## sorabzone

3 grants today in immitracker. I thought they don't work on Saturdays.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sorabzone said:


> 3 grants today in immitracker. I thought they don't work on Saturdays.
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


Have seen grants being issued on saturdays, especially when Christmas is on the way

But it may be that the grant was issued earlier and it has been updated today on immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pharisk

sultan_azam said:


> sorabzone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 grants today in immitracker. I thought they don't work on Saturdays.
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Have seen grants being issued on saturdays, especially when Christmas is on the way
> 
> But it may be that the grant was issued earlier and it has been updated today on immitracker
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I guess its because of christmas. I guess there'll be no grant for a week or more during christmas holiday.

Thank you DIBP for working on a saturday!


----------



## st_141

Hi guys,

Is the process level, toughness and time taken same for both 190 and 189. As I have received pre invite NSW for 190 General Accountant at 80 points and I'm very close to receving invite for 189 at 75 points DOE 21st September. So, I'm confused what to do.

Can we expect direct grant in 190 as well if all paper work done and uploaded upfront with medicals.

Kindly advice.

Thanks.


----------



## grsr

Hello All,

Can anyone share their experience of getting signature of SD (in lieu of PCC) from Consulate in Chennai ? Please advise the procedure to get appointment and important things to follow.


----------



## Nmonga32

Hey guys, its been 9 months since lodgement and now I am switching my job. Should i inform this to DIBP? Obviously i am not claiming any points for this employment. 

If yes, is it form 1022 that i need to fill up??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji

Nmonga32 said:


> Hey guys, its been 9 months since lodgement and now I am switching my job. Should i inform this to DIBP? Obviously i am not claiming any points for this employment.
> 
> If yes, is it form 1022 that i need to fill up??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Exact answer to your Question I don’t know but wish you to receive your Grant before you join your Next company.

I am also in the Same Anzsco Code having similar situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

22ji said:


> Exact answer to your Question I don’t know but wish you to receive your Grant before you join your Next company.
> 
> I am also in the Same Anzsco Code having similar situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well then i hope your wishes help me soon as I am starting with the new job in two weeks. Btw, when did u lodge ur visa??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

Hi,

Should we inform HR about PR application, becoz when they get verification mails or calls, they should aware that right......


----------



## aks80

Prasenjit_sen said:


> I am planning to take help of truthlabs in bangalore for fbi pcc finger printing, any idea how their services are??


Very good and professional. Worked for me.


----------



## aks80

Nmonga32 said:


> Hey guys, its been 9 months since lodgement and now I am switching my job. Should i inform this to DIBP? Obviously i am not claiming any points for this employment.
> 
> If yes, is it form 1022 that i need to fill up??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I changed job within a couple of months of lodging. Was advised by agent to upload relieving letter. Nothing else. Her logic was that DIBP needs to know that I have changed jobs but beyond that they don't care because I was not claiming points for new job.

Your call though on how you want to handle this.


----------



## aminn_524

Nmonga32 said:


> Well then i hope your wishes help me soon as I am starting with the new job in two weeks. Btw, when did u lodge ur visa??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, How you just resent your PTE score? because every report can be sent only one time to each recipient


----------



## Nmonga32

aminn_524 said:


> Bro, How you just resent your PTE score? because every report can be sent only one time to each recipient




By resent i meant sending it online. I had uploaded the scanned copy earlier. 

You are correct, it can be sent only once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deshantori

Nmonga32 said:


> By resent i meant sending it online. I had uploaded the scanned copy earlier.
> 
> You are correct, it can be sent only once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey buddy, if you have not been contacted since March please call DIBP and specifically inquire about your PTE scores being received.

Phone calls, in your scenario, often lead to a grant following soon after. 

Good luck.


----------



## aminn_524

Nmonga32 said:


> By resent i meant sending it online. I had uploaded the scanned copy earlier.
> 
> You are correct, it can be sent only once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea why they requested for a document that you had already uploaded?


----------



## Nmonga32

aminn_524 said:


> Any idea why they requested for a document that you had already uploaded?




My guess is that they consider directly receiving results from PTE as more authentic. 

Its like universities sending transcripts directly to foreign university to ensure that there is no tampering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

st_141 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is the process level, toughness and time taken same for both 190 and 189. As I have received pre invite NSW for 190 General Accountant at 80 points and I'm very close to receving invite for 189 at 75 points DOE 21st September. So, I'm confused what to do.
> 
> Can we expect direct grant in 190 as well if all paper work done and uploaded upfront with medicals.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks.


nowadays, processing time for 189 and 190 are almost equal, you cant be sure about direct grant whether it is 189 or 190, DIBP does their own checks


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> Hey guys, its been 9 months since lodgement and now I am switching my job. Should i inform this to DIBP? Obviously i am not claiming any points for this employment.
> 
> If yes, is it form 1022 that i need to fill up??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, form 1022

i think this can be done online, via UPDATE US inside immiaccount, please check once


----------



## st_141

sultan_azam said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Is the process level, toughness and time taken same for both 190 and 189. As I have received pre invite NSW for 190 General Accountant at 80 points and I'm very close to receving invite for 189 at 75 points DOE 21st September. So, I'm confused what to do.
> 
> Can we expect direct grant in 190 as well if all paper work done and uploaded upfront with medicals.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> nowadays, processing time for 189 and 190 are almost equal, you cant be sure about direct grant whether it is 189 or 190, DIBP does their own checks
Click to expand...

Thanks Sultan Bhai!


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should we inform HR about PR application, becoz when they get verification mails or calls, they should aware that right......


it is good to keep them alert if you have a good rapport with them, but tell me wont they behave adversely if they come to know of your plans to leave the company soon ??


----------



## ozbound2k

Hello experts

I have a situation and just want to know your opinion

I worked in Company A (which was subsidiary of Company B)
After I left that company it was acquired by completely and became Company B.
All my documents like offer letter, salary slips are bearing company A.

However Roles and responsibilities letter was issued to me mentioning "*Company B (Formerly known as company A)*" on letter head of company B

For ACS , I mentioned Company B with designation Software Engineer ( since I had RnR mentioning company B) 
and hence while submitting EOI I again mentioned same details 
i.e Company B 
Designation : Software Engineer

But while applying for Visa application , all my documents are bearing name of company A.

Will this be an issue ?* Or should I have gone for ACS mentioning Company A (instead of B).*


P.S. : I mentioned company as B, because RnR was on letter head of company B with wording like 
"This is to state that Neeraj Malhotra worked as Software Engineer with Company B from......"


----------



## KeeDa

ozbound2k said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I have a situation and just want to know your opinion
> 
> I worked in Company A (which was subsidiary of Company B)
> After I left that company it was acquired by completely and became Company B.
> All my documents like offer letter, salary slips are bearing company A.
> 
> However Roles and responsibilities letter was issued to me mentioning "*Company B (Formerly known as company A)*" on letter head of company B
> 
> For ACS , I mentioned Company B with designation Software Engineer ( since I had RnR mentioning company B)
> and hence while submitting EOI I again mentioned same details
> i.e Company B
> Designation : Software Engineer
> 
> But while applying for Visa application , all my documents are bearing name of company A.
> 
> Will this be an issue ?* Or should I have gone for ACS mentioning Company A (instead of B).*
> 
> 
> P.S. : I mentioned company as B, because RnR was on letter head of company B with wording like
> "This is to state that Neeraj Malhotra worked as Software Engineer with Company B from......"


Nothing to worry mate. I had this exact same situation. It is not uncommon for companies to change name, ownership, etc. Here is my ACS: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture16674-keeda-acs.html* and it is exactly like yours. I too mentioned Company B in my employment records but the documents uploaded were a mix of Company A and B (joining letter and a few promotion letters, payslips, etc. being from Company A and some other documents + relieving letter from Company B). I did not even have any official document from my employer stating B was formerly known as A, and neither had my employer helped me with an official RnR. I had managed with SD from a colleague: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7459690-post2.html*

You and me are not alone, there have been many such cases in the past:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-70.html#post7863714*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-189-invite-how-proceed-34.html#post12512978*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...selct-invitaion-subclass189.html#post13516562*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...842385-q-change-company-name.html#post8006841*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rence-company-changed-names.html#post13371034*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-companies-i-worked-189-eoi.html#post9523218*


----------



## ozbound2k

KeeDa said:


> Nothing to worry mate. I had this exact same situation. It is not uncommon for companies to change name, ownership, etc. Here is my ACS: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture16674-keeda-acs.html* and it is exactly like yours. I too mentioned Company B in my employment records but the documents uploaded were a mix of Company A and B (joining letter and a few promotion letters, payslips, etc. being from Company A and some other documents + relieving letter from Company B). I did not even have any official document from my employer stating B was formerly known as A, and neither had my employer helped me with an official RnR. I had managed with SD from a colleague: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7459690-post2.html*
> 
> You and me are not alone, there have been many such cases in the past:
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-70.html#post7863714*
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-189-invite-how-proceed-34.html#post12512978*
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...selct-invitaion-subclass189.html#post13516562*
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...842385-q-change-company-name.html#post8006841*
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rence-company-changed-names.html#post13371034*
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-companies-i-worked-189-eoi.html#post9523218*


Thanks so so much mate.
I have no words to explain how much I am relieved now and express my gratitude.
Thanks again and stay blessed 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HBKSM

Hey guys,

Is it required for us to upload all the pages of our passport as proof of travel from the form 80?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## icyarun

*Partner skill assessment*

I have total 60 points and just wondering if I can get another 5 points from partner skill assessment. my Partner is from computer network background with 4 years experience but she has completed her graduation in law and not in IT field. She has minimum 6 in Ielts.
I understand she needs to have positive skill assessment to get 5 points. But Since her graduation is different from her occupation will she get a positive skill assessment? Can anyone guide me pls


----------



## KeeDa

icyarun said:


> I have total 60 points and just wondering if I can get another 5 points from partner skill assessment. my Partner is from computer network background with 4 years experience but she has completed her graduation in law and not in IT field. She has minimum 6 in Ielts.
> I understand she needs to have positive skill assessment to get 5 points. But Since her graduation is different from her occupation will she get a positive skill assessment? Can anyone guide me pls


Unfortunately, no. She won't get a positive skills assessment and therefore won't be able to help you with 5 points just yet.


----------



## allajunaki

... And I got my Direct grant. IED is 18th October 2018. This forum has been immensely helpful!
Though I had gone via Agent, all the information I got from here!
I did not add form 1221, just form 80.


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Hi All,

DO we have the emailing option for the status....

I tried to call the DIBP .... 3 times .... started from 121, 114 and 119 th caller...... But after a long wait of about an hour and half my call got disconnected all the 3 times....


Please let me know what is the option of dropping an email to DIBP.

Thanks,
Harvy


----------



## Nmonga32

allajunaki said:


> ... And I got my Direct grant. IED is 18th October 2018. This forum has been immensely helpful!
> Though I had gone via Agent, all the information I got from here!
> I did not add form 1221, just form 80.




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Congrats Buddy.....


----------



## chvarma80

icyarun said:


> I have total 60 points and just wondering if I can get another 5 points from partner skill assessment. my Partner is from computer network background with 4 years experience but she has completed her graduation in law and not in IT field. She has minimum 6 in Ielts.
> I understand she needs to have positive skill assessment to get 5 points. But Since her graduation is different from her occupation will she get a positive skill assessment? Can anyone guide me pls


Try ACS-rpl. She needs 6 years relevant experience, and you need to go for vetassess points test advice also.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ozbound2k said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I have a situation and just want to know your opinion
> 
> I worked in Company A (which was subsidiary of Company B)
> After I left that company it was acquired by completely and became Company B.
> All my documents like offer letter, salary slips are bearing company A.
> 
> However Roles and responsibilities letter was issued to me mentioning "*Company B (Formerly known as company A)*" on letter head of company B
> 
> For ACS , I mentioned Company B with designation Software Engineer ( since I had RnR mentioning company B)
> and hence while submitting EOI I again mentioned same details
> i.e Company B
> Designation : Software Engineer
> 
> But while applying for Visa application , all my documents are bearing name of company A.
> 
> Will this be an issue ?* Or should I have gone for ACS mentioning Company A (instead of B).*
> 
> 
> P.S. : I mentioned company as B, because RnR was on letter head of company B with wording like
> "This is to state that Neeraj Malhotra worked as Software Engineer with Company B from......"


I am not an expert but i think

1. Acs should have been done with name of company A
2. A letter should have been taken from company B mentioning the acquisition date and details
3. Are you claiming points for this experience ?? Company A ??

4. I am not sure but i guess there is option to edit details at visa application stage, you can still correct this mistake there

Plz do take advice of subject expert in this matter, i just told my view

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

allajunaki said:


> ... And I got my Direct grant. IED is 18th October 2018. This forum has been immensely helpful!
> Though I had gone via Agent, all the information I got from here!
> I did not add form 1221, just form 80.


Congrats... All the best. 
How many job episodes you had.? Did you submit SD or rnr on company letter head.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Hi,

I lodged the visa on Oct 5th and uploaded every single document including Medical, PCC.
Till data status remains 'Received', any suggestion what could be the next?

Mohit


----------



## mykmallett

Just have to be patient mate. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## shekharsince1986

allajunaki said:


> ... And I got my Direct grant. IED is 18th October 2018. This forum has been immensely helpful!
> Though I had gone via Agent, all the information I got from here!
> I did not add form 1221, just form 80.


Congratulations.. please share your timeline


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## allajunaki

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations.. please share your timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




Please check my signature for my timeline, points etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

allajunaki said:


> ... And I got my Direct grant. IED is 18th October 2018. This forum has been immensely helpful!
> Though I had gone via Agent, all the information I got from here!
> I did not add form 1221, just form 80.


Congratulations buddy!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

Any visa grants for lodgement after 21 sept?


----------



## netsatan7

Hi,

I have submitted my Visa Application, I was wondering do I have to upload Passport Size photo as well?

For anyone's reference, given below is the list of documents I submitted:

1. Passport
2. Family Registration Certificate (in lieu of Birth Certificate)
3. PTE Result Information
4. Marriage Certificate
5. ACS Assessment 
6. Employment References (Although I am not claiming points)
7. BS Degree + Transcript
8. Polio Vaccination Certificate (Required for Pakistani Nationals)
9. Form 80
10. Form 1221
11. Police Clearance Certificates


----------



## allajunaki

Gopsat said:


> Congrats... All the best.
> How many job episodes you had.? Did you submit SD or rnr on company letter head.


Hi, 
I had 3 including the current organisation. I submitted the appointment and relieving letters for 2. And appointment and last promotion letter for current. All of these bore the official letterheads.
For RnR I submitted the affidavit with signatures from my reporting managers.
I have also submitted the payslips or Bank statements reflecting the deposits from the organisation as additional proof.


----------



## Harry112016

Hi Experts,

I've paid and attached documents for 189 Visa on ImmiAccount on 3rd November. I would like to understand the meaning of the application status being shown on the website and also would like to know if there are any additional steps that I have to take in regards to the application. 

Under the "My Applications" tab the "My Application Summary" page shows 
"Health" as "Submitted" and "Skilled Migration" as "Received"

And under "View details" the "View application status" has a message as "Important information: This application has been received by the department and will be assessed......." 

Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmazingTiger

Harry112016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I've paid and attached documents for 189 Visa on ImmiAccount on 3rd November. I would like to understand the meaning of the application status being shown on the website and also would like to know if there are any additional steps that I have to take in regards to the application.
> 
> Under the "My Applications" tab the "My Application Summary" page shows
> "Health" as "Submitted" and "Skilled Migration" as "Received"
> 
> And under "View details" the "View application status" has a message as "Important information: This application has been received by the department and will be assessed......."
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Everything is as it would be right after submission. If every required document has been uploaded, you are now well and truly in the 'waiting' zone. Nothing more to do.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DO we have the emailing option for the status....
> 
> I tried to call the DIBP .... 3 times .... started from 121, 114 and 119 th caller...... But after a long wait of about an hour and half my call got disconnected all the 3 times....
> 
> 
> Please let me know what is the option of dropping an email to DIBP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvy


Are you onshore? If you are, PM me. I have a number for onshore applicants.


----------



## Saikirupa

Harry112016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I've paid and attached documents for 189 Visa on ImmiAccount on 3rd November. I would like to understand the meaning of the application status being shown on the website and also would like to know if there are any additional steps that I have to take in regards to the application.
> 
> Under the "My Applications" tab the "My Application Summary" page shows
> "Health" as "Submitted" and "Skilled Migration" as "Received"
> 
> And under "View details" the "View application status" has a message as "Important information: This application has been received by the department and will be assessed......."
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


This is the standard message that gets displayed after lodging VISA. Upload all the documents and keep your fingers crossed..


----------



## allajunaki

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday) -------> Seriously.......Hey many congratulationss


I think they just look at the date of application to pick which ones to process. Once they pick, they check if all the documentations are present. If so, they give you direct grant. 
In any case, congratulations, and all the best!


----------



## Kevin22

Experts how was the first week of November????

I am a June applicant

Still very hopefull to get a grant in November


----------



## Gopsat

allajunaki said:


> Gopsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats... All the best.
> How many job episodes you had.? Did you submit SD or rnr on company letter head.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I had 3 including the current organisation. I submitted the appointment and relieving letters for 2. And appointment and last promotion letter for current. All of these bore the official letterheads.
> For RnR I submitted the affidavit with signatures from my reporting managers.
> I have also submitted the payslips or Bank statements reflecting the deposits from the organisation as additional proof.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## visakh

Harry112016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I've paid and attached documents for 189 Visa on ImmiAccount on 3rd November. I would like to understand the meaning of the application status being shown on the website and also would like to know if there are any additional steps that I have to take in regards to the application.
> 
> Under the "My Applications" tab the "My Application Summary" page shows
> "Health" as "Submitted" and "Skilled Migration" as "Received"
> 
> And under "View details" the "View application status" has a message as "Important information: This application has been received by the department and will be assessed......."
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Everything is fine, If you had uploaded all the docs upfront and the status remain as "received" for at least 35 days from the date of lodgment, probability of getting a Direct grant is more.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends,

I am going to attach salary slips for my current employer and one of the past one. No the questio is:

My salary slips are computer generated slips.... they don't bear any signatures and seal... do I have to get them notarized....??????? 
but their originals are itself black and white printouts....


----------



## atif1987

Guys I have lodged visa on 1 October
All meds and PCC also uploaded.
When can I expect a CO contact or a grant.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi Experts,

Need your help on below.
According to your experience, how far can CO goes regarding employment(non effective - counting for deduction years-).
I mean, if I have worked for a company in 2010 and currently its not active(not officially closed) and if i submit a employment letter(and promotion, offer letters) along with salary slips, will CO call the company? or physically go and seek the existence ? or search the company details from our government perspective(registration date, type of work and date of registration?)..
or If I submitted those generally CO will satisfy?
I'm just expecting a reply according to your experiences not the possibilities.
Many Thanks Expats.


----------



## visakh

atif1987 said:


> Guys I have lodged visa on 1 October
> All meds and PCC also uploaded.
> When can I expect a CO contact or a grant.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Bro have you done Polio Check along with Medicals, coz recent times Case officers has been contacting all Pak nationals for this. Please check.


----------



## atif1987

visakh said:


> Bro have you done Polio Check along with Medicals, coz recent times Case officers has been contacting all Pak nationals for this. Please check.


Yes polio also done and certificate uploaded.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## satish5b8

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am going to attach salary slips for my current employer and one of the past one. No the questio is:
> 
> My salary slips are computer generated slips.... they don't bear any signatures and seal... do I have to get them notarized....???????
> but their originals are itself black and white printouts....


No notary is required. My payslips are also computed generated.


----------



## visakh

atif1987 said:


> Guys I have lodged visa on 1 October
> All meds and PCC also uploaded.
> When can I expect a CO contact or a grant.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


If everything is uploaded, you can get a notification within 45 days.
Any way its based on current trend, but depends case to case. Unpredictable.
All d best !!!


----------



## visakh

visakh said:


> If everything is uploaded, you can get a notification within 45 days.
> Any way its based on current trend, but depends case to case. Unpredictable.
> All d best !!!


Send PTE score to DIBP through Pearson website.


----------



## Gopsat

allajunaki said:


> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> PCC was uploaded on 1st November (yesterday) -------&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......Hey many congratulationss
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just look at the date of application to pick which ones to process. Once they pick, they check if all the documentations are present. If so, they give you direct grant.
> In any case, congratulations, and all the best!
Click to expand...

Was there any employment verification? Thanks


----------



## atif1987

visakh said:


> Send PTE score to DIBP through Pearson website.


Is it always required? My consultant says not to do it yet. I am confused

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## KasunTharaka

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help on below.
> According to your experience, how far can CO goes regarding employment(non effective - counting for deduction years-).
> I mean, if I have worked for a company in 2010 and currently its not active(not officially closed) and if i submit a employment letter(and promotion, offer letters) along with salary slips, will CO call the company? or physically go and seek the existence ? or search the company details from our government perspective(registration date, type of work and date of registration?)..
> or If I submitted those generally CO will satisfy?
> I'm just expecting a reply according to your experiences not the possibilities.
> Many Thanks Expats.


Please note that, I'm not trying to make fraud here and gain points which i don't deserve.
Problem is I have worked in a compny from 2010-2012 but no contact person there since it is likely to close.
and no EPF were made As the compny added them to the salary itself.
If they searched from governmnt no issue there.
I want to know, practically how far will tghe go.


----------



## sharma_1987

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hi All,
> 
> DO we have the emailing option for the status....
> 
> I tried to call the DIBP .... 3 times .... started from 121, 114 and 119 th caller...... But after a long wait of about an hour and half my call got disconnected all the 3 times....
> 
> 
> Please let me know what is the option of dropping an email to DIBP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harvy


Hi Harvey,

I am planning to call them tomorrow. Could you please tell me which number did you call?


----------



## Ishjain187

Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
The status changed from received to Grant.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## rinoshkk

Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone


Congratulations on your grant!!

Happy to see that DIBP is advancing well!!

Thanks!


----------



## HarvyInWoods

sharma_1987 said:


> hi harvey,
> 
> i am planning to call them tomorrow. Could you please tell me which number did you call?





131881....


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone



Congratulation Brother...


----------



## jayaprakashnarayan

*Congrat*



Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone


Congrats Jain on your recent grant.


----------



## buntygwt

Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone


congrats ishjain,

can you share your points breakdown ?


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone



Congrats Bro. Can you post your time line.


----------



## klusarun

rinoshkk said:


> Congratulations on your grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to see that DIBP is advancing well!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Congrats buddy


----------



## KasunTharaka

KasunTharaka said:


> Please note that, I'm not trying to make fraud here and gain points which i don't deserve.
> Problem is I have worked in a compny from 2010-2012 but no contact person there since it is likely to close.
> and no EPF were made As the compny added them to the salary itself.
> If they searched from governmnt no issue there.
> I want to know, practically how far will tghe go.


Sad that, no one have said single word.. out:


----------



## KasunTharaka

KasunTharaka said:


> Please note that, I'm not trying to make fraud here and gain points which i don't deserve.
> Problem is I have worked in a compny from 2010-2012 but no contact person there since it is likely to close.
> and no EPF were made As the compny added them to the salary itself.
> If they searched from governmnt no issue there.
> I want to know, practically how far will tghe go.


Sad that, no one said single word.. out:


----------



## Saikirupa

Has anyone with CO Contact after september 20 got grant?


----------



## ravinder.529

atif1987 said:


> Is it always required? My consultant says not to do it yet. I am confused
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


It is required in case of PTE. Not required for IELTS


----------



## ravinder.529

Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone


Many Congrats , Did they carried out employment varification ?


----------



## Omahzebo

Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone


Congrats


----------



## Omahzebo

Hello guys...

Got a commencement mail today... what does it even mean? I am not claiming any work experience point.


----------



## Salimmanj

My agent is saying there has been no visa grants or CO allotments for any of his cases which he has lodged in sept 2017 , although he has uploaded all the documents...Is this possible because the grant queue has reached sep 26 ...I am very worried please suggest..?


----------



## varununi7

Omahzebo said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> Got a commencement mail today... what does it even mean? I am not claiming any work experience point.




Hard to say but people getting this email are waiting atleast two months 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat

I lodged visa on 20 Sept 2017. Got immi commencement email on 30 Oct 2017, then employment verification call to HR on 2 November 2017. I hope I get grant soon 

Btw I front loaded everything.. and my status is still received.


----------



## Amar_84

I don't think there is a reason to worry as there are people (including myself) who had applied since June and still awaiting an update


----------



## Amar_84

Salimmanj said:


> My agent is saying there has been no visa grants or CO allotments for any of his cases which he has lodged in sept 2017 , although he has uploaded all the documents...Is this possible because the grant queue has reached sep 26 ...I am very worried please suggest..?


I don't think there is a reason to worry as there are people (including myself) who had applied since June and still awaiting an update


----------



## Salimmanj

My agent is saying there has been no visa grants or CO allotments for any of his cases which he has lodged in sept 2017 , although he has uploaded all the documents...Is this possible because the grant queue has reached sep 26 ...I am very worried please suggest..?


----------



## Kevin22

Amar_84 said:


> I don't think there is a reason to worry as there are people (including myself) who had applied since June and still awaiting an update



I applied in June as well


Co contact on Aug 15

Still waiting 


And u????


----------



## Amar_84

Kevin22 said:


> I applied in June as well
> 
> 
> Co contact on Aug 15
> 
> Still waiting
> 
> 
> And u????


Total Silence :noidea::tape2:


----------



## Maziyar

Hi guys, 
I dropped the following post some days ago, but unfortunately I Receive no respond, I highly appreciate if anybody gives me an idea.
"I already got my ACS assessment on 26 Oct. Now regarding my condition, I have a question according to following explanation:
I was a PhD student in Malaysia from Feb 2012 until May 2014 and due to financial reasons, I had to return to Iran to follow my PhD remotely. Unfortunately, after a while my supervisor did not contribute with me thereby I had to leave my PhD. That's why I applied for ACS assessment by my master degree. 
Now there is a question: Does this matter make any problem for me since I have to mention the reason for my stay in Malaysia as study?"

Thanks


----------



## shekharsince1986

Saikirupa said:


> Has anyone with CO Contact after september 20 got grant?


CO contact is a delay news!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aks80 said:


> I changed job within a couple of months of lodging. Was advised by agent to upload relieving letter. Nothing else. Her logic was that DIBP needs to know that I have changed jobs but beyond that they don't care because I was not claiming points for new job.
> 
> Your call though on how you want to handle this.


i somewhat agree with your agent, we should update DIBP regarding change of circumstances(job, address etc) , no need to provide documents for new company


----------



## sultan_azam

HBKSM said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is it required for us to upload all the pages of our passport as proof of travel from the form 80?? Thanks in advance.


that is not required


----------



## sultan_azam

allajunaki said:


> ... And I got my Direct grant. IED is 18th October 2018. This forum has been immensely helpful!
> Though I had gone via Agent, all the information I got from here!
> I did not add form 1221, just form 80.


congratulations and good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am going to attach salary slips for my current employer and one of the past one. No the questio is:
> 
> My salary slips are computer generated slips.... they don't bear any signatures and seal... do I have to get them notarized....???????
> but their originals are itself black and white printouts....


my payslips were similar, computer generated, i didnt notarised them...


----------



## sultan_azam

Ishjain187 said:


> Hello guys... i was a silent Listener in this forum.. I got my grant today..
> I have lodged the visa on 26-09 with all docs uploaded upfront.
> The status changed from received to Grant.
> Thanks again everyone


great news.. congratulations...


----------



## sultan_azam

Maziyar said:


> Hi guys,
> I dropped the following post some days ago, but unfortunately I Receive no respond, I highly appreciate if anybody gives me an idea.
> "I already got my ACS assessment on 26 Oct. Now regarding my condition, I have a question according to following explanation:
> I was a PhD student in Malaysia from Feb 2012 until May 2014 and due to financial reasons, I had to return to Iran to follow my PhD remotely. Unfortunately, after a while my supervisor did not contribute with me thereby I had to leave my PhD. That's why I applied for ACS assessment by my master degree.
> Now there is a question: Does this matter make any problem for me since I have to mention the reason for my stay in Malaysia as study?"
> 
> Thanks


so, you mean you were in malaysia on study visa, but the study (PhD) wasnt completed due to a mix of personal & other issues

where do you think it could create a problem ???

i hope you will get pcc from malaysia, indicating a clean character report of yourself which will aid your visa processing...


----------



## aminn_524

Maziyar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Now there is a question: Does this matter make any problem for me since I have to mention the reason for my stay in Malaysia as study?"
> 
> Thanks


Hi Maziyar,

My situation is almost the same except my PhD is not finished yet, I do not think this would create any problem if you claim for points that you have documents to prove it. I have seen one person who was asked to show how he was financially supported while he was doing his PhD, but I have not seen any person who faced problem regarding leaving or doing PhD.


----------



## yamaha5225

Can someone please update me on how to handle this query about my daughter's health assessment?
Myself, wife and our 4.5 year old daughter completed our health checkups few days back. For me and wife, the status on the immi portal now says "Health clearance provided – no action required". 
But for my daughter it says "Examinations assessed but further information required". On the emedical portal, i saw that one additional test is now listed for her "124 Paediatrician's report and school report (ifapplicable)".
Now can someone tell me what does 124 Paediatrician's report mean? Does she need to undergo further series of tests/evaluations?
What does the "School's report" mean? Is there a standard format for the same?


----------



## sultan_azam

yamaha5225 said:


> Can someone please update me on how to handle this query about my daughter's health assessment?
> Myself, wife and our 4.5 year old daughter completed our health checkups few days back. For me and wife, the status on the immi portal now says "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> But for my daughter it says "Examinations assessed but further information required". On the emedical portal, i saw that one additional test is now listed for her "124 Paediatrician's report and school report (ifapplicable)".
> Now can someone tell me what does 124 Paediatrician's report mean? Does she need to undergo further series of tests/evaluations?
> What does the "School's report" mean? Is there a standard format for the same?


have you contacted the panel physician in this regard ??


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

sultan_azam said:


> great news.. congratulations...


Hi Sultan and other seniors,

I have applied for visa in March and employment verification by call to HR was done on 26th of October.

Can you guys let me know what is the average waiting time after EV by your experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fuch

sorry if this has been asked previously.
have been granted Visa 189, but i plan to renew my passport before i move.
so, what i need to do is:
1. update my immi account
2. update VEVO

anything else? are they going to issue me another grant? appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## jithooos

Fuch said:


> sorry if this has been asked previously.
> have been granted Visa 189, but i plan to renew my passport before i move.
> so, what i need to do is:
> 1. update my immi account
> 2. update VEVO
> 
> anything else? are they going to issue me another grant? appreciate your help, thanks.




Just update your new passport details through immi account. It will reflect immediately in VEVO. No separate/ New grant will be issued in this case. 

Note : carry your old passport too when you travel. 

Cheers !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hi Sultan and other seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for visa in March and employment verification by call to HR was done on 26th of October.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys let me know what is the average waiting time after EV by your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




No one can precisely answer your query here. But it’s noticed that most of the cases are finalised soon after employment verification. It won’t take much buddy !

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Hi Sultan and other seniors,
> 
> I have applied for visa in March and employment verification by call to HR was done on 26th of October.
> 
> Can you guys let me know what is the average waiting time after EV by your experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


AHC will provide their report to DIBP regarding ev, then they will pick up the file for rwview

If everything is good and complete then they will grant the visa, i guess 4-6 weeks, just my rough and baseless guess

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Fuch said:


> sorry if this has been asked previously.
> have been granted Visa 189, but i plan to renew my passport before i move.
> so, what i need to do is:
> 1. update my immi account
> 2. update VEVO
> 
> anything else? are they going to issue me another grant? appreciate your help, thanks.


1. Update the new passport details in immiaccount

2. Check on vevo after 4-5 working days with new passport number

Take print out of vevo with new passport number, old grant letter whenever you travel to Australia

Havnt seen them issuing new grant letter

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuVI

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> great news.. congratulations...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sultan and other seniors,
> 
> I have applied for visa in March and employment verification by call to HR was done on 26th of October.
> 
> Can you guys let me know what is the average waiting time after EV by your experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Hi Mohsin,
Wish u get your grant soon.

Have a question what all employment docs u uploaded and how much exp from how many companies ? Need this make assessment on my case. I have not informed my current team HR and that will be concern if he gets call without putting in his notice.

2. Which country are u from 

Thanks
SuVI 

2. Which country r u from ?


----------



## adimulamg

Dear friends,
261313

DOE 22-11-2016, 189-60 & 190-65

5 points updated DOE 22-05-2017, 189-65 & 190-70.

Still no invite, seniors please let me know when can I expect an invite?

Please help to reply. Thanks.


----------



## sngoku

Hello friends,

Have any August applicants received grant in the last 1 month?

It seems DIBP has forgotten the August applicants. 

Today marks the 75th day since Visa lodgement, still the status is 'Received'.

The wait is making me tensed. :frusty:

Thanks


----------



## jackschack

sngoku said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Have any August applicants received grant in the last 1 month?
> 
> It seems DIBP has forgotten the August applicants.
> 
> Today marks the 75th day since Visa lodgement, still the status is 'Received'.
> 
> The wait is making me tensed. :frusty:
> 
> Thanks


If you are tensed, just wonder what the folks waiting from 2016 would be feeling. I guess it's just a matter of luck and other factors that we are not aware of.
Just chill and get on with life.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

sngoku said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Have any August applicants received grant in the last 1 month?
> 
> It seems DIBP has forgotten the August applicants.
> 
> Today marks the 75th day since Visa lodgement, still the status is 'Received'.
> 
> The wait is making me tensed. :frusty:
> 
> Thanks


Mate, my working theory is that at present DIBP is working with September month cases for direct grants. Per immitracker, Month of May now has close to 75% processed, which meets DIBP published timelines of 5 months. Since the beginning of October, June month candidates have been getting good attention for the second time. Hopefully by mid or end of this month they should reach close to 75%. That could mean that by mid or end of this month, July cases should start getting a second shot. Extending that hypothesis, August should or could get attention from mid of December (yikes, Holidays ) or early January.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86

*when will visa be granted?*

EOI was approved on 27th July.
Case officer asked for Form 80, payslip and Australian police clearance.
Everything was submitted on 12th Sept 2017. No update since then. 
Any idea when the visa will be granted?


----------



## harsm123

Kindly suggest when does a CO gets assigned after lodging..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

harsm123 said:


> Kindly suggest when does a CO gets assigned after lodging..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


You will not come to know that CO has been assigned or not, until you get an "Immi commencement mail" or "CO contact" or "a grant" from DIBP.


----------



## Kevin22

Any hopes of dibp pacing up in November???????

Puck gaya hoon ab


----------



## jfperez079

visakh said:


> You will not come to know that CO has been assigned or not, until you get an "Immi commencement mail" or "CO contact" or "a grant" from DIBP.


Hi visakh,

Do you mean by "Immi commencement mail" that we will receive an email when they start to assess the application?

Can you please let me know your visa grant date as I have exactly the same occupation and timeline as yours but I lodge my application 1 month after, which is 17 October 2017.

Thank you in advance


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi Mates,

Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


----------



## HARINDERJEET

*Resume in Immi Account*

Hi Mates,

Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


----------



## buntygwt

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


it is requested by CO in many cases. better to upload in the first go.

cheers.


----------



## aks80

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


Not mandatory, but I was advised to by my agent.


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi ,
Any grants for lodgements after 26th sept ?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


Sultan & Amazing Tiger will you comment plz....


----------



## chvarma80

adimulamg said:


> Dear friends,
> 261313
> 
> DOE 22-11-2016, 189-60 & 190-65
> 
> 5 points updated DOE 22-05-2017, 189-65 & 190-70.
> 
> Still no invite, seniors please let me know when can I expect an invite?
> 
> Please help to reply. Thanks.


For 189, Dec or Jan

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chvarma80

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


No

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

jfperez079 said:


> Hi visakh,
> 
> Do you mean by "Immi commencement mail" that we will receive an email when they start to assess the application?
> 
> Can you please let me know your visa grant date as I have exactly the same occupation and timeline as yours but I lodge my application 1 month after, which is 17 October 2017.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi bro, 
Some may get "Immi commencement email" stating that they have started assessing the case, sometimes they don't even send the commencement mail. Its is not mandatory to get an email notification except "Immi acknowledgement Received mail"

I have not got any email but the status was showing "Received" and to finalized wen i got the grant. Just wait for 35-45 days!!!

Grant Date 01 - Nov - 2017
IED 13-Aug-2018


----------



## visakh

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


Dont take any chances, better to upload !!
A CO contact can delay your grant..


----------



## HARINDERJEET

abcd


----------



## HARINDERJEET

*Documents uploaded in IMMI*

Thanx for your patience to read such a long message and valuable comments in this regards....

Plz comment: is anything left which I should have to submit in IMMI

SELF
Employer-1- Non Relevant
OFFER LETTER
APPOINTMENT LETTER
SALARY REVISION
EXPERIENCE LETTER
Employer-2- Non Relevant
OFFER LETTER
SALARY REVISION
EXPERIENCE CERTIFICATE
SALARY SLIP
Employer-3- Non Relevant
APPOINTMENT LETTER
SERVICE CERTIFICATE
SALARY SLIPS
Employer-4- Non Relevant
ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
Employer-5- Relevant
ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
SALARY REVISIONS
SERVICE CERTIFICATE
SALARY SLIP
PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
BANK STATEMENT
Employer-6- Non Relevant
OFFER LETTER
SALARY SLIP
BANK STATEMENT
Employer-7- Relevant
OFFER LETTER
ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
SERVICE CERTIFICATE
PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
BANK STATEMENT
Employer-8- Relevant-Current
APPOINTMENT LETTER
CONFIRMATION LETTER
SALARY REVISIONS
STATUTORY DECLARATION FROM IMMEDIATE SUPERIOR (R & R)
PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
BANK STATEMENT
SALARY SLIP
Education
B_TECH_DEGREE_TRANSCRIPTS_AND_BACKLOG_SUMMARY
DIPLOMA_DEGREE_AND_TRANSCRIPTS
MATRICULATION_DEGREE_AND_TRANSCRIPT
Other Docs
AADHAAR
FORM_80
FORM_1221
MARRIACE_REGISTRATION_CERTIFICATE
PASSPORT
PHOTOGRAPH
POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE
PTE_SCORE_CARD
SKILL_ASSESSMENT_OUTCOME_LETTER
TAX_DOCUMENT_FORM_16_FOR RELEVANT EMPLOYERS
SPOUSE
AADHAAR
FORM_80
FORM_1221
IELTS
PASSPORT
PHOTOGRAPH
POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE
WORK_EXPERIENCE_CERTIFICATE
EDUCATION DOCS
CHILD
AADHAAR_CARD
BIRTH_CERTIFICATE
BIRTH_CERTIFICATE_TRANSLATION
PASSPORT
PHOTOGRAPH
POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......


I am thankful to everyone...........


I got my PR today..


Thanks,
Harpreet


----------



## chiragchaplot

Hey guys, 

What happened to PR for accountants? Aren't they getting PR any more?


----------



## buntygwt

HarvyInWoods said:


> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


congrats harvy...


----------



## Salimmanj

buntygwt said:


> HarvyInWoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet
> 
> 
> 
> congrats harvy...
Click to expand...

Congr8s....Visa lodge date?


----------



## 22ji

Congratulations Veere..

Long wait paid off...


----------



## Vinopaal

HarvyInWoods said:


> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Congrats, Time to fill your grant date in your signature 

What is 1093 form ?? Is it 1023 ?


----------



## 22ji

Congratulations Veere..

Long wait paid off...


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HarvyInWoods said:


> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet[/QUOTE
> 
> CONGRATS 22......


----------



## kinnu369

HarvyInWoods said:


> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Congratulations !!!


----------



## shekharsince1986

HARINDERJEET said:


> HarvyInWoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet[/QUOTE
> 
> CONGRATS 22......
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.. please share your timeline!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## umashanker

Can not see any grants today except long waiting one


----------



## Maziyar

sultan_azam said:


> so, you mean you were in malaysia on study visa, but the study (PhD) wasnt completed due to a mix of personal & other issues
> 
> where do you think it could create a problem ???
> 
> i hope you will get pcc from malaysia, indicating a clean character report of yourself which will aid your visa processing...



Thanks for your reply. I provided my clearance for the period that I was there. I was worry that leaving my PhD may be a negative point for my application.


----------



## umashanker

Everyone busy on Melbourne cup day, no grants today i guess


----------



## Maziyar

aminn_524 said:


> Hi Maziyar,
> 
> My situation is almost the same except my PhD is not finished yet, I do not think this would create any problem if you claim for points that you have documents to prove it. I have seen one person who was asked to show how he was financially supported while he was doing his PhD, but I have not seen any person who faced problem regarding leaving or doing PhD.


Thanks Amin. Hope you get your visa soon!


----------



## pawan.chitta

I have few queries regarding PCC in India.
Do we need to PCC for both primary applicant and dependent applicant?
Time taken for PCC in India?


----------



## adishjain86

pawan.chitta said:


> I have few queries regarding PCC in India.
> Do we need to PCC for both primary applicant and dependent applicant?
> Time taken for PCC in India?


Yes. It is needed for every applicant.

You will get it immediately from PSK if your address verification has happened within one year otherwise police verification will be initiated. And you can collect it from PSK after the positive police verification.

Cheers,
AJ.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan.chitta

adishjain86 said:


> Yes. It is needed for every applicant.
> 
> You will get it immediately from PSK if your address verification has happened within one year otherwise police verification will be initiated. And you can collect it from PSK after the positive police verification.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## adishjain86

pawan.chitta said:


> Thanks a lot for the info


Just to add, PCC is not required for minors - Age less than 18 years.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

umashanker said:


> Can not see any grants today except long waiting one


at least they are clearing the backlog...


----------



## hridesh1987

Hi Brothers,

My last date for visa filling is 20th November however there are some documents that are still in preparation phase. I think it may take more than 2 weeks.

Is it ok if i pay the fees before 20th November and upload all the documents after 20th November within a week or so? or it is mandatory to pay the fees and submit all the documents before LAST DATE?

Please suggest.


----------



## hridesh1987

Guys, also please can anyone confirm whether it is possible to upload documents in phases? or there is no option to upload any document after we press SUBMIT?


----------



## aminn_524

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Brothers,
> 
> My last date for visa filling is 20th November however there are some documents that are still in preparation phase. I think it may take more than 2 weeks.
> 
> Is it ok if i pay the fees before 20th November and upload all the documents after 20th November within a week or so? or it is mandatory to pay the fees and submit all the documents before LAST DATE?
> 
> Please suggest.


Yes, fill up the forms, submit, and pay the fees before 20th Nov, then upload those documents that are already available, then after 1 week or so you can upload the rest.


----------



## hridesh1987

aminn_524 said:


> Yes, fill up the forms, submit, and pay the fees before 20th Nov, then upload those documents that are already available, then after 1 week or so you can upload the rest.


Thanks alot for your feedback. I thought that it is mandatory to upload all documents before LAST DATE. It is good, if we can pay fees and submit application and then take a week or so for uploading even after LAST DATE.

My documents will be ready within next 20 days, is it wise to submit the application now or wait for the last day?

Generally how long it is taking these days for the CO to be assigned? Anyone has idea?


----------



## aminn_524

hridesh1987 said:


> Thanks alot for your feedback. I thought that it is mandatory to upload all documents before LAST DATE. It is good, if we can pay fees and submit application and then take a week or so for uploading even after LAST DATE.
> 
> My documents will be ready within next 20 days, is it wise to submit the application now or wait for the last day?
> 
> Generally how long it is taking these days for the CO to be assigned? Anyone has idea?


I think it is wise to submit it now because applications will be processed based on the date of submission and not the date you upload the documents. Here, I saw one person who submitted in September if I am not mistaken, but uploaded PCCs on 1th Nov, and he got direct grant on 2th of Nov.


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts,
Did any one experience this! My agent has lodged my visa application today and they have also shared me the ack letter from DIBP on the submission. But when I log into skillselect system, there is still "apply visa" button and the status is showing as INVITED. Please advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> Did any one experience this! My agent has lodged my visa application today and they have also shared me the ack letter from DIBP on the submission. But when I log into skillselect system, there is still "apply visa" button and the status is showing as INVITED. Please advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it takes time ( for me 2 weeks) to change from invited to lodged, and apply visa button will be disappeared.


----------



## debeash

HarvyInWoods said:


> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

i got the Immi assessment commence email yesterday - 06/11/2017. I am not claiming any work experience so I just wonder why not the direct grant since i had front loaded ALL the required documents.


----------



## AbhayJha

LadyZebo said:


> i got the Immi assessment commence email yesterday - 06/11/2017. I am not claiming any work experience so I just wonder why not the direct grant since i had front loaded ALL the required documents.


When did u lodge visa? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, also please can anyone confirm whether it is possible to upload documents in phases? or there is no option to upload any document after we press SUBMIT?


You can upload anytime. No restrictions.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

September 22nd


AbhayJha said:


> LadyZebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got the Immi assessment commence email yesterday - 06/11/2017. I am not claiming any work experience so I just wonder why not the direct grant since i had front loaded ALL the required documents.
> 
> 
> 
> When did u lodge visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

LadyZebo said:


> i got the Immi assessment commence email yesterday - 06/11/2017. I am not claiming any work experience so I just wonder why not the direct grant since i had front loaded ALL the required documents.


I guess employment is not the only thing they verify

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, also please can anyone confirm whether it is possible to upload documents in phases? or there is no option to upload any document after we press SUBMIT?


Yes, we can but it is better to provide all the relvant documents soon after submission

There was a notification on dibp webpage to provide all supporting documents along with visa application

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Brothers,
> 
> My last date for visa filling is 20th November however there are some documents that are still in preparation phase. I think it may take more than 2 weeks.
> 
> Is it ok if i pay the fees before 20th November and upload all the documents after 20th November within a week or so? or it is mandatory to pay the fees and submit all the documents before LAST DATE?
> 
> Please suggest.


In line with what i said above,

Pay the fees before 20th, say 15th or 16th, dont wait for 19th, there could be last minute trouble.

Provide documents within a week to 10 days

Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adimulamg said:


> Dear friends,
> 261313
> 
> DOE 22-11-2016, 189-60 & 190-65
> 
> 5 points updated DOE 22-05-2017, 189-65 & 190-70.
> 
> Still no invite, seniors please let me know when can I expect an invite?
> 
> Please help to reply. Thanks.


As i remember, queue for 65 pointer 2613xx moved till 15th or 18th april in last round, roughly there is a backlog of 5-6 months 

You can predict accordingly

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Kevin22 said:


> Any hopes of dibp pacing up in November???????
> 
> Puck gaya hoon ab


Santa gives good and lot many gifts before Christmas

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload resume in immi account along with other documents??????


As i recall it wasnt mandatory for 189,

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thanx for your patience to read such a long message and valuable comments in this regards....
> 
> Plz comment: is anything left which I should have to submit in IMMI
> 
> SELF
> Employer-1- Non Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> APPOINTMENT LETTER
> SALARY REVISION
> EXPERIENCE LETTER
> Employer-2- Non Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> SALARY REVISION
> EXPERIENCE CERTIFICATE
> SALARY SLIP
> Employer-3- Non Relevant
> APPOINTMENT LETTER
> SERVICE CERTIFICATE
> SALARY SLIPS
> Employer-4- Non Relevant
> ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
> Employer-5- Relevant
> ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
> SALARY REVISIONS
> SERVICE CERTIFICATE
> SALARY SLIP
> PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
> BANK STATEMENT
> Employer-6- Non Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> SALARY SLIP
> BANK STATEMENT
> Employer-7- Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
> SERVICE CERTIFICATE
> PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
> BANK STATEMENT
> Employer-8- Relevant-Current
> APPOINTMENT LETTER
> CONFIRMATION LETTER
> SALARY REVISIONS
> STATUTORY DECLARATION FROM IMMEDIATE SUPERIOR (R & R)
> PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
> BANK STATEMENT
> SALARY SLIP
> Education
> B_TECH_DEGREE_TRANSCRIPTS_AND_BACKLOG_SUMMARY
> DIPLOMA_DEGREE_AND_TRANSCRIPTS
> MATRICULATION_DEGREE_AND_TRANSCRIPT
> Other Docs
> AADHAAR
> FORM_80
> FORM_1221
> MARRIACE_REGISTRATION_CERTIFICATE
> PASSPORT
> PHOTOGRAPH
> POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE
> PTE_SCORE_CARD
> SKILL_ASSESSMENT_OUTCOME_LETTER
> TAX_DOCUMENT_FORM_16_FOR RELEVANT EMPLOYERS
> SPOUSE
> AADHAAR
> FORM_80
> FORM_1221
> IELTS
> PASSPORT
> PHOTOGRAPH
> POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE
> WORK_EXPERIENCE_CERTIFICATE
> EDUCATION DOCS
> CHILD
> AADHAAR_CARD
> BIRTH_CERTIFICATE
> BIRTH_CERTIFICATE_TRANSLATION
> PASSPORT
> PHOTOGRAPH
> POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE


1. I feel you are uploading too many documents for non relevant experience

Remember you can provide 60 documents per person.

2. Bank statements - provide entries mentioning salary credit or a few Above and below that, dont provide entire history thereby increasing filesize


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

HarvyInWoods said:


> Lao bai Mitro........... PR aaaaa gai oye.......
> 
> 
> I am thankful to everyone...........
> 
> 
> I got my PR today..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Congratulations mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Maziyar said:


> Thanks for your reply. I provided my clearance for the period that I was there. I was worry that leaving my PhD may be a negative point for my application.


I dont think that should be a problem

Hiding truth could be a problem

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

pawan.chitta said:


> I have few queries regarding PCC in India.
> Do we need to PCC for both primary applicant and dependent applicant?
> Time taken for PCC in India?


As i remember, we need pcc for all applicant above 16 years of age - primary as well as dependent

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

My spouse appeared for PTE-A test and got only 21 marks (overall). Is this mark contestable for a rescoring? If yes, how much is the fee for that? 

Do I still have the option to pay second installment fee even though I have informed my CO on the above exam scheduling?


----------



## AmazingTiger

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thanx for your patience to read such a long message and valuable comments in this regards....
> 
> Plz comment: is anything left which I should have to submit in IMMI
> 
> SELF
> Employer-1- Non Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> APPOINTMENT LETTER
> SALARY REVISION
> EXPERIENCE LETTER
> Employer-2- Non Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> SALARY REVISION
> EXPERIENCE CERTIFICATE
> SALARY SLIP
> Employer-3- Non Relevant
> APPOINTMENT LETTER
> SERVICE CERTIFICATE
> SALARY SLIPS
> Employer-4- Non Relevant
> ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
> Employer-5- Relevant
> ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
> SALARY REVISIONS
> SERVICE CERTIFICATE
> SALARY SLIP
> PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
> BANK STATEMENT
> Employer-6- Non Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> SALARY SLIP
> BANK STATEMENT
> Employer-7- Relevant
> OFFER LETTER
> ROLES & RESPONSIBILITY CERTIFICATE
> SERVICE CERTIFICATE
> PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
> BANK STATEMENT
> Employer-8- Relevant-Current
> APPOINTMENT LETTER
> CONFIRMATION LETTER
> SALARY REVISIONS
> STATUTORY DECLARATION FROM IMMEDIATE SUPERIOR (R & R)
> PF CONTRIBUTION REPORT
> BANK STATEMENT
> SALARY SLIP
> Education
> B_TECH_DEGREE_TRANSCRIPTS_AND_BACKLOG_SUMMARY
> DIPLOMA_DEGREE_AND_TRANSCRIPTS
> MATRICULATION_DEGREE_AND_TRANSCRIPT
> Other Docs
> AADHAAR
> FORM_80
> FORM_1221
> MARRIACE_REGISTRATION_CERTIFICATE
> PASSPORT
> PHOTOGRAPH
> POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE
> PTE_SCORE_CARD
> SKILL_ASSESSMENT_OUTCOME_LETTER
> TAX_DOCUMENT_FORM_16_FOR RELEVANT EMPLOYERS
> SPOUSE
> AADHAAR
> FORM_80
> FORM_1221
> IELTS
> PASSPORT
> PHOTOGRAPH
> POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE
> WORK_EXPERIENCE_CERTIFICATE
> EDUCATION DOCS
> CHILD
> AADHAAR_CARD
> BIRTH_CERTIFICATE
> BIRTH_CERTIFICATE_TRANSLATION
> PASSPORT
> PHOTOGRAPH
> POLICE_CLEARANCE_CERTIFICATE


Photographs are not required. IMHO you could logically group (merge) your documents prior to uploading them. In the case of your employment documents, it may be wise to segregate them into two distinct sets: relevant and not relevant, as long as they are contiguous time periods.

For your spouse- IMHO you should be uploading some evidence other than just your marriage certificate. May be joint bank account statement.

PCC is not necessary for your child, unless he/she is greater than 16 years of age.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> My spouse appeared for PTE-A test and got only 21 marks (overall). Is this mark contestable for a rescoring? If yes, how much is the fee for that?
> 
> Do I still have the option to pay second installment fee even though I have informed my CO on the above exam scheduling?


It would be better to attempt once more instead of rescoring

I guess you can email CO for vac2 payment if you feel 2nd attempt wont help

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

Experts,

I was going through the comments and read about uploading documents of Non Relevant experience.

Do we need to upload Experience docs for which Not claiming any points?

If yes, what documents would be sufficient?


Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> My spouse appeared for PTE-A test and got only 21 marks (overall). Is this mark contestable for a rescoring? If yes, how much is the fee for that?
> 
> Do I still have the option to pay second installment fee even though I have informed my CO on the above exam scheduling?


IMHO, If functional English is your target, IELTS can be much easier than PTE A.

To your question, since evaluation in PTE A involves very less human intervention, I personally don't see scope for revaluation.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adishjain86 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I was going through the comments and read about uploading documents of Non Relevant experience.
> 
> Do we need to upload Experience docs for which Not claiming any points?
> 
> If yes, what documents would be sufficient?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Documents not required for non relevant experience 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

Hi, does anyone know how to do the AHPRA registration for the Nurses !!!


----------



## andreyx108b

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Brothers,
> 
> My last date for visa filling is 20th November however there are some documents that are still in preparation phase. I think it may take more than 2 weeks.
> 
> Is it ok if i pay the fees before 20th November and upload all the documents after 20th November within a week or so? or it is mandatory to pay the fees and submit all the documents before LAST DATE?
> 
> Please suggest.


you can pay the fees and continue to upload till co contact and even after


----------



## pharisk

Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!

Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.

My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.

Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## sultan_azam

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Congratulations for Visa grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.




Congrats buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun S

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Congratulations


----------



## wjd322wo

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Congrat! Hope mine get granted soon just like yours!


----------



## AmazingTiger

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Congrats ! Best of luck for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Hi Pharisk,

Could I check with you, for your wife, when your credit card was charged( like how long since you lodged visa & all docs has been uploaded)?

I am also added my girlfriend to my application.. i lodged the visa application 1st( and then my credit card been charged), then I add in my gf and till now still no credit card being charged...

* has passed 3 months now since I added my gf in the application, and still no news..

appreciate you can shared abit of your experience. TQ!


----------



## jithooos

Good mng all

Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over. 

Timeline
................

EOI- 26 May 2017
Invitation - 07 June 2017
Lodged - 07 June 2017
Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
Grant - 08 Nov 2017
Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jithooos said:


> Good mng all
> 
> Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> EOI- 26 May 2017
> Invitation - 07 June 2017
> Lodged - 07 June 2017
> Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
> Grant - 08 Nov 2017
> Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav7228

Hi Guys i have submitted my 189 EOI on 
29th May 2017 for 261312 occupation 
with 65 points. 
I was expecting to receive an invitation in October but looks like for some reason the process has been slowed down.
I am confused if I should take PTE again to get extra 10 points. My visa expires in april. 
Can some please tell me if I have any chance of receiving an invitation before Feb or March 2018.


----------



## kinnu369

Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

jithooos said:


> Good mng all
> 
> Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> EOI- 26 May 2017
> Invitation - 07 June 2017
> Lodged - 07 June 2017
> Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
> Grant - 08 Nov 2017
> Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Congratulations mate!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

pharisk said:


> Woke up this morning and the first thing I did was to check my email. And there it was, the golden letters for both me and my wife! I am officially an Australian Resident!
> 
> Although I am not an active participant in this forum, I did received major help from the people in this forum. Thank you everyone who have shared their experience and information going through this visa application.
> 
> My timeline is as shown in the signature. And for those who can't see it, I lodged my application on 25th September 2017. Grant date is 8th November 2017. IED is 21st August 2018.
> 
> Thank you again and good luck everyone! Good things come to those who wait.


Congrats ! Best of luck for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

jithooos said:


> Good mng all
> 
> Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> EOI- 26 May 2017
> Invitation - 07 June 2017
> Lodged - 07 June 2017
> Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
> Grant - 08 Nov 2017
> Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats buddy


----------



## AmazingTiger

mav7228 said:


> Hi Guys i have submitted my 189 EOI on
> 29th May 2017 for 261312 occupation
> with 65 points.
> I was expecting to receive an invitation in October but looks like for some reason the process has been slowed down.
> I am confused if I should take PTE again to get extra 10 points. My visa expires in april.
> Can some please tell me if I have any chance of receiving an invitation before Feb or March 2018.


I will defer to others on when you may get the invite.

IMHO, if you believe you can increase the points you should do it as soon as possible.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykmallett

Definitely do the PTE. 65 points seems to be luck of the draw. I made sure to get mine in before my birthday so I had 70 points, and got the invite in a couple of weeks (Developer Programmer). I feel like if I had waited til I was 33 I would still be waiting for the invite.


----------



## AmazingTiger

jithooos said:


> Good mng all
> 
> Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> EOI- 26 May 2017
> Invitation - 07 June 2017
> Lodged - 07 June 2017
> Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
> Grant - 08 Nov 2017
> Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate , all the best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pharisk

immortality said:


> Hi Pharisk,
> 
> Could I check with you, for your wife, when your credit card was charged( like how long since you lodged visa & all docs has been uploaded)?
> 
> I am also added my girlfriend to my application.. i lodged the visa application 1st( and then my credit card been charged), then I add in my gf and till now still no credit card being charged...
> 
> * has passed 3 months now since I added my gf in the application, and still no news..
> 
> appreciate you can shared abit of your experience. TQ!


Hi immortality,

For my application, i applied together with my wife in one application. Hence there is only a single charge on the credit card. I paid for the visas during the same time i uploaded all my docs. Within a week, i've received the credit card charge.


----------



## pharisk

Thank you everyone for the wishes!

For updates, i planned to do a short validation/scouting trip to Melbourne in April/May and hopefully to make the final move in the second half of 2018


----------



## rpalni

I saw many June & July applicants have 2 month time of CO contact date after visa lodge and August applicant have one month of CO date, Is shorter duration of CO contact help applicant for early grant?


----------



## rpalni

DIBP picking cases on the basis of lodge date or CO contact date?


----------



## skm4au

jithooos said:


> Good mng all
> 
> Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> EOI- 26 May 2017
> Invitation - 07 June 2017
> Lodged - 07 June 2017
> Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
> Grant - 08 Nov 2017
> Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you and your family.
Finally the battle of wait is over :heh:


----------



## uppal

Hi everyone,
I am about to lodge my 489 state sponsor visa application as a cook. I have a few queries if you guys can clear please.

1. I am married with one child but they are not applying with me. So do I still have to provide a Marriage certificate, child birth certificate etc.

2. As I am the only applicant so should I need to go for medicals for myself only OR my wife and child also have to go for medicals?

3. Do i have to submit whole family police certificates OR I need provide mine only?

4. I have not claimed any points for my overseas or any work experience SO do I still need to provide them work reference letters?

waiting for kind reply

Thanks


----------



## chaith11

*Got my Grant!*

Hey Everybody,

Got my grant today..amazing feeling!... Thank you everybody for d support n help!

Thanks
Chaitra


----------



## uppal

chaith11 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant today..amazing feeling!... Thank you everybody for d support n help!
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitra


Hi,
I am about to lodge my 489 state sponsor visa application as a cook. I have a few queries if you guys can clear please.

1. I am married with one child but they are not applying with me. So do I still have to provide a Marriage certificate, child birth certificate etc.

2. As I am the only applicant so should I need to go for medicals for myself only OR my wife and child also have to go for medicals?

3. Do i have to submit whole family police certificates OR I need provide mine only?

4. I have not claimed any points for my overseas or any work experience SO do I still need to provide them work reference letters?

waiting for kind reply

Thanks


----------



## varununi7

chaith11 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant today..amazing feeling!... Thank you everybody for d support n help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chaitra




Congratulations! Timelines pls 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

chaith11 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant today..amazing feeling!... Thank you everybody for d support n help!
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitra


Congratulations Chaitra

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

uppal said:


> Hi,
> I am about to lodge my 489 state sponsor visa application as a cook. I have a few queries if you guys can clear please.
> 
> 1. I am married with one child but they are not applying with me. So do I still have to provide a Marriage certificate, child birth certificate etc.
> 
> 2. As I am the only applicant so should I need to go for medicals for myself only OR my wife and child also have to go for medicals?
> 
> 3. Do i have to submit whole family police certificates OR I need provide mine only?
> 
> 4. I have not claimed any points for my overseas or any work experience SO do I still need to provide them work reference letters?
> 
> waiting for kind reply
> 
> Thanks


1. You will be required to provide documents for wife and child

Evidence of relationship, their passport, their medicals, pcc of spouse

I think it will be better to include them in visa application and get visa for all in one shot

2. Reference letter not required if you arent claiming points for experience


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## uppal

*489 application*



sultan_azam said:


> 1. You will be required to provide documents for wife and child
> 
> Evidence of relationship, their passport, their medicals, pcc of spouse
> 
> I think it will be better to include them in visa application and get visa for all in one shot
> 
> 2. Reference letter not required if you arent claiming points for experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much Sultan. this is certainly a big help. SO as i am not including my wife in my visa application, Do they still need her PCC And medicals?

Thanks alot


----------



## Salimmanj

chaith11 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant today..amazing feeling!... Thank you everybody for d support n help!
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitra


Congr8s...lodgement date


----------



## kinnu369

chaith11 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant today..amazing feeling!... Thank you everybody for d support n help!
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitra


Congratulations!!!! .. Best of luck


----------



## chaith11

Software engg - 263113
EOI submitted - 13th March 2017
Invite - 5th September 2017
Lodgement - 21st september 2017
Uploaded docs - 5th Oct 2017
Grant - 08th November 2017 - 

Thanks everybody for the wishes... And Sultan special thanks to you for the advice!..

Chaitra


----------



## sultan_azam

uppal said:


> Thank you so much Sultan. this is certainly a big help. SO as i am not including my wife in my visa application, Do they still need her PCC And medicals?
> 
> Thanks alot


Yes

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

chaith11 said:


> Software engg - 263113
> EOI submitted - 13th March 2017
> Invite - 5th September 2017
> Lodgement - 21st september 2017
> Uploaded docs - 5th Oct 2017
> Grant - 08th November 2017 -
> 
> Thanks everybody for the wishes... And Sultan special thanks to you for the advice!..
> 
> Chaitra


Congrats! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammar Dawood

*189 Visa Application*

Dear Friends,

I have been invited on *25th of April* and lodged my application on the *12th of May* after uploading all documents (including PCC) except for the medicals which I uploaded on *17th of May* for myself my wife and my daughter; however, my wife used to live in UAE but study in a university in Oman (just across the border) and she used to use her UAE residence permit (we included a Statutory Declaration about this); we first heard from a Brisbane case officer in *11th July* requesting:
- 80 forms for me and my wife.
- English Abilities (IELTS/PTE) for my wife
- Omani PCC (or at least you need to demonstrate that we genuinely tried, despite our Stat Dec.)

So we uploaded the 80 forms, we also tried to get an Omani PCC from Omani Embassy in Turkey but they advised that they have no contact with Omani Police and that they only support Omani tourists who lose their passports in Turkey; so we applied as per the procedures online, sending photos, copy of passport, make a web transfer and a letter of request via post express; long story short, they didn't respond to us mainly because one of the main requisites are copies of Omani residence permits or visas, which my wife never had.

So we made other Statutory Declaration stating that we genuinely tried and that my wife never had a residence permit in Oman, and we attached the fee receipt, letter of request and post receipt on the *4th August*.

On *12th September* another case officer from Brisbane requested certified copies of all of our passports':
- covers
- First page
- 2nd and 3rd pages (biometric data)
- All visa pages
- Last pages

So I did those on the same day of request and uploaded them on the *13th of September * and never heard back from them!

Please advise if it is normal to take this long, my case officer is telling me that it takes 7 - 9 months for 189 visa cases, but I am noticing on this forum that some are getting grants in less than two months (or maybe because they are solo?), also when my case officer contacted them in order to pay the fees for my wife in order to waive the English ability test (after the first CO made contact), she said that they didn't respond to her, because we need to get by the Omani PCC issue before we can pay the fees; even in their 2nd request of documents, the case officer didn't mention anything about the English abilities (which my case officer stated that this means the Omani issue's investigation is ongoing).

Should we just wait or should we contact Brisbane office? What's killing me is that they made the second contact in approximately 5 weeks from uploading the documents of the first request, but it's going to be 2 months and nothing yet!

Best regards,

Ammar


----------



## visakh

chaith11 said:


> Software engg - 263113
> EOI submitted - 13th March 2017
> Invite - 5th September 2017
> Lodgement - 21st september 2017
> Uploaded docs - 5th Oct 2017
> Grant - 08th November 2017 -
> 
> Thanks everybody for the wishes... And Sultan special thanks to you for the advice!..
> 
> Chaitra


congrats !!!!


----------



## au513

Hi Experts,

After medical examinations, immi account showed below status.

"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

But today (after 3 days) status changed to "Health clearance provided – no action required".

Will the case officer ask for form 815 in this case?


----------



## maraikayer

chaith11 said:


> Software engg - 263113
> EOI submitted - 13th March 2017
> Invite - 5th September 2017
> Lodgement - 21st september 2017
> Uploaded docs - 5th Oct 2017
> Grant - 08th November 2017 -
> 
> Thanks everybody for the wishes... And Sultan special thanks to you for the advice!..
> 
> Chaitra


Congrats. 

We're you uploading documents until Oct 5 or did you upload all docs on Oct 5 only.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

au513 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> After medical examinations, immi account showed below status.
> 
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> But today (after 3 days) status changed to "Health clearance provided – no action required".
> 
> Will the case officer ask for form 815 in this case?


I think 815 wont be asked

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

jithooos said:


> Good mng all
> 
> Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> EOI- 26 May 2017
> Invitation - 07 June 2017
> Lodged - 07 June 2017
> Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
> Grant - 08 Nov 2017
> Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro !!


----------



## klusarun

chaith11 said:


> Software engg - 263113
> 
> EOI submitted - 13th March 2017
> 
> Invite - 5th September 2017
> 
> Lodgement - 21st september 2017
> 
> Uploaded docs - 5th Oct 2017
> 
> Grant - 08th November 2017 -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for the wishes... And Sultan special thanks to you for the advice!..
> 
> 
> 
> Chaitra




Congratulations


----------



## Salimmanj

Hey frnds,

As per immitracker , people with lodgement till 26th sep 2017 have got their grants....Anyone in the forum after 26th sep date as lodgement who got grant?


----------



## Gopsat

chaith11 said:


> Software engg - 263113
> EOI submitted - 13th March 2017
> Invite - 5th September 2017
> Lodgement - 21st september 2017
> Uploaded docs - 5th Oct 2017
> Grant - 08th November 2017 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for the wishes... And Sultan special thanks to you for the advice!..
> 
> Chaitra


Congrats.... 
How many job episodes you had? Was there any employment verification to your knowledge.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Salimmanj said:


> Hey frnds,
> 
> As per immitracker , people with lodgement till 26th sep 2017 have got their grants....Anyone in the forum after 26th sep date as lodgement who got grant?


I submitted my application on 29th September and I am counting days.

Planning to travel in January 2018

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

rpalni said:


> DIBP picking cases on the basis of lodge date or CO contact date?


That is my question too. My lodge date is 7/5/2017 and 2nd CO contact is 16/10/2017. From when does the waiting period start?


----------



## Amar_84

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been invited on *25th of April* and lodged my application on the *12th of May* after uploading all documents (including PCC) except for the medicals which I uploaded on *17th of May* for myself my wife and my daughter; however, my wife used to live in UAE but study in a university in Oman (just across the border) and she used to use her UAE residence permit (we included a Statutory Declaration about this); we first heard from a Brisbane case officer in *11th July* requesting:
> - 80 forms for me and my wife.
> - English Abilities (IELTS/PTE) for my wife
> - Omani PCC (or at least you need to demonstrate that we genuinely tried, despite our Stat Dec.)
> 
> So we uploaded the 80 forms, we also tried to get an Omani PCC from Omani Embassy in Turkey but they advised that they have no contact with Omani Police and that they only support Omani tourists who lose their passports in Turkey; so we applied as per the procedures online, sending photos, copy of passport, make a web transfer and a letter of request via post express; long story short, they didn't respond to us mainly because one of the main requisites are copies of Omani residence permits or visas, which my wife never had.
> 
> So we made other Statutory Declaration stating that we genuinely tried and that my wife never had a residence permit in Oman, and we attached the fee receipt, letter of request and post receipt on the *4th August*.
> 
> On *12th September* another case officer from Brisbane requested certified copies of all of our passports':
> - covers
> - First page
> - 2nd and 3rd pages (biometric data)
> - All visa pages
> - Last pages
> 
> So I did those on the same day of request and uploaded them on the *13th of September * and never heard back from them!
> 
> Please advise if it is normal to take this long, my case officer is telling me that it takes 7 - 9 months for 189 visa cases, but I am noticing on this forum that some are getting grants in less than two months (or maybe because they are solo?), also when my case officer contacted them in order to pay the fees for my wife in order to waive the English ability test (after the first CO made contact), she said that they didn't respond to her, because we need to get by the Omani PCC issue before we can pay the fees; even in their 2nd request of documents, the case officer didn't mention anything about the English abilities (which my case officer stated that this means the Omani issue's investigation is ongoing).
> 
> Should we just wait or should we contact Brisbane office? What's killing me is that they made the second contact in approximately 5 weeks from uploading the documents of the first request, but it's going to be 2 months and nothing yet!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ammar


Hi Ammar, 

I think it's best to wait. Looking at posts from other members on this forum it seems DIBP does not provide any information on case before the standard processing time for 90% applications (8-9 months) is expired. 
I have a colleague who is in same boat as yourself. He provided information to CO around same time in Sep. but still nothing from DIBP.


----------



## sagaram

*List of docs for Visa lodgement*

I got an ITA under 261111 Business Analyst. I am preparing documents and need help from those who got Grant recently.

1. What is the complete checklist of docs to be submitted?
2. What is the size and format restrictions?
3. Can I keep uploading documents and saving them? 

The deadline is Dec 1. Prompt responses are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chiragchaplot

*Expedite the application*

I had got my invite on 9 August 2017. I paid my visa fees on 10 august 2017. I was contacted by CO on 13 September 2017 to submit PCC from 2 countries. I submitted it on 11 October 2017. I haven't heard back from the gsm.allocation people yet. 

Is there anything I can do to expedite the process at my end? How long could it take me?


----------



## shekharsince1986

chiragchaplot said:


> I had got my invite on 9 August 2017. I paid my visa fees on 10 august 2017. I was contacted by CO on 13 September 2017 to submit PCC from 2 countries. I submitted it on 11 October 2017. I haven't heard back from the gsm.allocation people yet.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to expedite the process at my end? How long could it take me?


No one can exactly answer that... It takes around 28 days after you hit the IP button to assign the next CO.



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

sagaram said:


> I got an ITA under 261111 Business Analyst. I am preparing documents and need help from those who got Grant recently.
> 
> 1. What is the complete checklist of docs to be submitted?
> 2. What is the size and format restrictions?
> 3. Can I keep uploading documents and saving them?
> 
> The deadline is Dec 1. Prompt responses are appreciated. Thanks



1. What is the complete checklist of docs to be submitted?

189 invite - How to Proceed

2. What is the size and format restrictions?

189 invite - How to Proceed

3. Can I keep uploading documents and saving them? 
yes


----------



## hsrajpal

Hello expats, My wife changed her name from AB to XY last year... I have already provided DIBP PCC of Current name and last name... Now they are asking for PCC certificate with former name and latter name... What to do now as passport office only on new name... Please help

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

chaith11 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant today..amazing feeling!... Thank you everybody for d support n help!
> 
> Thanks
> Chaitra


CONGRATS CHAITRA......ND BEST OF LUCK FOR THE FUTURE...... BEST IS YET TO COMElane:.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

jithooos said:


> good mng all
> 
> got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> Eoi- 26 may 2017
> invitation - 07 june 2017
> lodged - 07 june 2017
> co contact- 07 aug 2017
> grant - 08 nov 2017
> occupation- ships officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


congrats bro....bolftf


----------



## Kevin22

jithooos said:


> Good mng all
> 
> Got my grant mail this mng for self and family. Finally the wait is over.
> 
> Timeline
> ................
> 
> EOI- 26 May 2017
> Invitation - 07 June 2017
> Lodged - 07 June 2017
> Co contact- 07 Aug 2017
> Grant - 08 Nov 2017
> Occupation- Ships Officer (now removed from skill list)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I happy for you

And I am so glad that you are a June applicant!!!!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

AmazingTiger said:


> Photographs are not required. IMHO you could logically group (merge) your documents prior to uploading them. In the case of your employment documents, it may be wise to segregate them into two distinct sets: relevant and not relevant, as long as they are contiguous time periods.
> 
> For your spouse- IMHO you should be uploading some evidence other than just your marriage certificate. May be joint bank account statement.
> 
> PCC is not necessary for your child, unless he/she is greater than 16 years of age.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY BRO.....

I have prepared eight sets one for each organization along with the index in the first sheet mentioning the documents provided and relevant/non relevant occupation and period of occupation....

Bit doubtful about the format of resume????? (I haven't provide this doc)


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sultan_azam said:


> 1. I feel you are uploading too many documents for non relevant experience
> 
> Remember you can provide 60 documents per person.
> 
> 2. Bank statements - provide entries mentioning salary credit or a few Above and below that, dont provide entire history thereby increasing filesize
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply sultan...

my total docs were about 25 as i merge the experience docs in sets- 1 set for one employer.....

but bit worried about the r&r of my present employer as i have submitted the statutory declaration of my immediate superior...... do they call for EV??????


----------



## Vinopaal

hsrajpal said:


> Hello expats, My wife changed her name from AB to XY last year... I have already provided DIBP PCC of Current name and last name... Now they are asking for PCC certificate with former name and latter name... What to do now as passport office only on new name... Please help
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Did you provide an affidavit for name change ?


----------



## hsrajpal

Vinopaal said:


> Did you provide an affidavit for name change ?


Yup...affidavit + newspapers + both Aadhar cards and passports

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

hsrajpal said:


> Yup...affidavit + newspapers + both Aadhar cards and passports
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Strange. May be you can try in your local police station. Not sure though.


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello ,

Did anyone had TST test done for their kids ??? if so, can you people guide me, becoz my daughter got TST done and after 48 hours went back for measurement and she is tested positive (Normal is 10 mm, my daughter has 12mm ), after that Doctor had advised for X-ray and sent us home, when will we get the results about her condition, my dad is a doc and he said it is normal to have TB bacteria in her system, becoz when they are young they give vaccinations ie bacteria of TB


----------



## HARINDERJEET

dillipreddy said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Did anyone had TST test done for their kids ??? if so, can you people guide me, becoz my daughter got TST done and after 48 hours went back for measurement and she is tested positive (Normal is 10 mm, my daughter has 12mm ), after that Doctor had advised for X-ray and sent us home, when will we get the results about her condition, my dad is a doc and he said it is normal to have TB bacteria in her system, becoz when they are young they give vaccinations ie bacteria of TB


Dillip I am having the same case.
My daughter has under went MONTOX test and the results were positive.
We had get her x ray submitted to panel clinic but to my disappointment they further asked to go for Sputum Culture Test (603) , which is a lengthy process and take 7-8 weeks to provide the results... and now I am waiting for the SCT results


----------



## hsrajpal

Vinopaal said:


> Strange. May be you can try in your local police station. Not sure though.


They too are not doing it.. Main problem is no one is ready to give it in writing...Can anyone find it for me please...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

dillipreddy said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Did anyone had TST test done for their kids ??? if so, can you people guide me, becoz my daughter got TST done and after 48 hours went back for measurement and she is tested positive (Normal is 10 mm, my daughter has 12mm ), after that Doctor had advised for X-ray and sent us home, when will we get the results about her condition, my dad is a doc and he said it is normal to have TB bacteria in her system, becoz when they are young they give vaccinations ie bacteria of TB




Yep your dad is right. Sometime BCG vaccine given just after the birth can interfere in this test result but that will get clarified in x-ray though. Check out this thread. 

719 TB screening test for Children/Kids

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...m/expats/showthread.php?t=946522&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

Hi,
Can someone who had recently done your medicals at Apollo hospitals, chennai for SC 189 visa tell me how was the charges for each adult and child? i have booked an appointment for this sartuday. Initially they said Rs. 4000 something for adult and 2000 change for child. but later they mentioned it Rs.6500 for Adult and Rs. 2800 per child. i just want to confirm if they mistakenly are charging me the tariff for foreigners.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


----------



## rabs138

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been invited on *25th of April* and lodged my application on the *12th of May* after uploading all documents (including PCC) except for the medicals which I uploaded on *17th of May* for myself my wife and my daughter; however, my wife used to live in UAE but study in a university in Oman (just across the border) and she used to use her UAE residence permit (we included a Statutory Declaration about this); we first heard from a Brisbane case officer in *11th July* requesting:
> - 80 forms for me and my wife.
> - English Abilities (IELTS/PTE) for my wife
> - Omani PCC (or at least you need to demonstrate that we genuinely tried, despite our Stat Dec.)
> 
> So we uploaded the 80 forms, we also tried to get an Omani PCC from Omani Embassy in Turkey but they advised that they have no contact with Omani Police and that they only support Omani tourists who lose their passports in Turkey; so we applied as per the procedures online, sending photos, copy of passport, make a web transfer and a letter of request via post express; long story short, they didn't respond to us mainly because one of the main requisites are copies of Omani residence permits or visas, which my wife never had.
> 
> So we made other Statutory Declaration stating that we genuinely tried and that my wife never had a residence permit in Oman, and we attached the fee receipt, letter of request and post receipt on the *4th August*.
> 
> On *12th September* another case officer from Brisbane requested certified copies of all of our passports':
> - covers
> - First page
> - 2nd and 3rd pages (biometric data)
> - All visa pages
> - Last pages
> 
> So I did those on the same day of request and uploaded them on the *13th of September * and never heard back from them!
> 
> Please advise if it is normal to take this long, my case officer is telling me that it takes 7 - 9 months for 189 visa cases, but I am noticing on this forum that some are getting grants in less than two months (or maybe because they are solo?), also when my case officer contacted them in order to pay the fees for my wife in order to waive the English ability test (after the first CO made contact), she said that they didn't respond to her, because we need to get by the Omani PCC issue before we can pay the fees; even in their 2nd request of documents, the case officer didn't mention anything about the English abilities (which my case officer stated that this means the Omani issue's investigation is ongoing).
> 
> Should we just wait or should we contact Brisbane office? What's killing me is that they made the second contact in approximately 5 weeks from uploading the documents of the first request, but it's going to be 2 months and nothing yet!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Ammar


Hey Ammar i am having same issue but with UAE pcc. Stay in contact and let me know if waiver worked for u

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## balaji_r

Folks, Does CO asks for another PCC for surname change for my wife after marriage? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zachs

I lodged for 189 VISA on 25th Dec last year.

Its been close to three months now since I received call from Australian High Commission regarding my employment verification. I haven't heard anything from them after that. Could you please confirm how long does it usually take after employment verification ? 

I checked with my colleagues whose references I gave in roles and responsibilities that we submitted, they also did not received any call or E-Mail. Is that normal ? 

Is it something to worry about that neither I heard anything from them nor did I got the visa even after three months from last interaction. 

Lastly, I guess medicals and PCC have validity of a year.In that case it will be expired in less than a month. Since I am not positive that I'll anything from them before that, do you request me to go ahead and get new PCC ? I am not sure about the medicals though.


----------



## Vinopaal

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> Can someone who had recently done your medicals at Apollo hospitals, chennai for SC 189 visa tell me how was the charges for each adult and child? i have booked an appointment for this sartuday. Initially they said Rs. 4000 something for adult and 2000 change for child. but later they mentioned it Rs.6500 for Adult and Rs. 2800 per child. i just want to confirm if they mistakenly are charging me the tariff for foreigners.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


Yup, that's the tariff. I have paid the same last month. 

Not to worry mate.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Any one plz... What is icse client id in form 815....??????


----------



## Deshantori

zachs said:


> I lodged for 189 VISA on 25th Dec last year.
> 
> Its been close to three months now since I received call from Australian High Commission regarding my employment verification. I haven't heard anything from them after that. Could you please confirm how long does it usually take after employment verification ?
> 
> I checked with my colleagues whose references I gave in roles and responsibilities that we submitted, they also did not received any call or E-Mail. Is that normal ?
> 
> Is it something to worry about that neither I heard anything from them nor did I got the visa even after three months from last interaction.
> 
> Lastly, I guess medicals and PCC have validity of a year.In that case it will be expired in less than a month. Since I am not positive that I'll anything from them before that, do you request me to go ahead and get new PCC ? I am not sure about the medicals though.


Please call DIBP in Australia to enquire the status of your application as it has been more than 8 months since lodgement. Calling has helped a lot of applicants.

I would suggest obtaining & uploading a fresh PCC and getting the medical examination done again. Please use My Health Declarations on Immi Accounts to generate a fresh HAP ID for the medical examination.


----------



## Omahzebo

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> Can someone who had recently done your medicals at Apollo hospitals, chennai for SC 189 visa tell me how was the charges for each adult and child? i have booked an appointment for this sartuday. Initially they said Rs. 4000 something for adult and 2000 change for child. but later they mentioned it Rs.6500 for Adult and Rs. 2800 per child. i just want to confirm if they mistakenly are charging me the tariff for foreigners.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


Do you mean you must not have blood relation ? I don't understand


----------



## Deshantori

A few important tips for applicants:

1. If you have waited for 8 months (current advised processing time) or more since lodgement, please call +61-02-62641111 and enquire about the status of your application.
Spending a few dollars here can save you months worth of agony.

2. If it has been less than 8 months since lodgement you can still give it a shot at calling them on the above number but the customer support centre is unlikely to offer specifics regarding your application.

3. Uploading additional documents does not "reset the clock". A lot of people wrongly believe in this BS. DIBP strongly encourages that you provide as much documentation as possible so feel free to keep uploading.

4. Many migration agents peddle this myth that you should wait on the case officer to advice addtional documentation requirements. There is no basis to this. On the contrary, DIBP reserves the right to come to a decision on your application on the basis of the insufficient documentation provided. If you are waiting on the CO to request Form 80/1221, PCC/AFP check, medical examination, etc. you are basically shooting yourself in the foot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kukulkan

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> Can someone who had recently done your medicals at Apollo hospitals, chennai for SC 189 visa tell me how was the charges for each adult and child? i have booked an appointment for this sartuday. Initially they said Rs. 4000 something for adult and 2000 change for child. but later they mentioned it Rs.6500 for Adult and Rs. 2800 per child. i just want to confirm if they mistakenly are charging me the tariff for foreigners.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


6500 it is. My medical was done in August.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Omahzebo said:


> Do you mean you must not have blood relation ? I don't understand


i guess you are asking about the Melbourne invite rejection for SC 190. They had mentioned saying since blood relation (bro-in-law) is in Adelaide, we would eventually go there rather than staying in Melbourne after the mandatory 2 years period and hence they suggested we try for either Adelaide SC 190 or SC 189.

thankfully, i took PTE and increased my score from 60 to 70 and hence applied for SC 189 and got the invite on 18th October. it was almost one year wait after the Melbourne rejection. but better late than never.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


----------



## reyno_obrien

Vinopaal said:


> Yup, that's the tariff. I have paid the same last month.
> 
> Not to worry mate.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## manuks007

Hi,

I am planning to call DIBP as my application has crossed more than 9 months. Can anyone tell me the best option to call them from India? Is it through skype?

Thanks,
Manu

ANZSCO: 261112(Systems Analyst)
ACS: 05-Dec-16
Points: 75(Age-30, Edu-15, Eng-20, Exp-10)
PTE-A: L-83, R-83, W-90, S-887
EOI: 04-Jan-17
Invited: 18-Mar-17
Lodged: 26-Jan-17
CO Team: Adelaide
CO Contact1: 14-Feb-17(PCC)
IP: 22-Feb-17
CO Contact2: 22-Sep-17(PCC translation)
IP: 27-Sep-17
Grant:


----------



## dillipreddy

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dillip I am having the same case.
> My daughter has under went MONTOX test and the results were positive.
> We had get her x ray submitted to panel clinic but to my disappointment they further asked to go for Sputum Culture Test (603) , which is a lengthy process and take 7-8 weeks to provide the results... and now I am waiting for the SCT results


Hi Harinder,

Doctor did not ask for SCT for us today when we went for that TST result, just made us get the Xray done, when did the Doc advise for SCT test, like in how many days did the doctor contact after the X-ray.


----------



## grsr

*Name change*



hsrajpal said:


> They too are not doing it.. Main problem is no one is ready to give it in writing...Can anyone find it for me please...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I think it is better to submit SD stating that it is not possible to obtain PCC for the old names.


----------



## zachs

*Further queries*



Deshantori said:


> A few important tips for applicants:
> 
> 1. If you have waited for 8 months (current advised processing time) or more since lodgement, please call +61-02-62641111 and enquire about the status of your application.
> Spending a few dollars here can save you months worth of agony.
> 
> 2. If it has been less than 8 months since lodgement you can still give it a shot at calling them on the above number but the customer support centre is unlikely to offer specifics regarding your application.
> 
> 3. Uploading additional documents does not "reset the clock". A lot of people wrongly believe in this BS. DIBP strongly encourages that you provide as much documentation as possible so feel free to keep uploading.
> 
> 4. Many migration agents peddle this myth that you should wait on the case officer to advice addtional documentation requirements. There is no basis to this. On the contrary, DIBP reserves the right to come to a decision on your application on the basis of the insufficient documentation provided. If you are waiting on the CO to request Form 80/1221, PCC/AFP check, medical examination, etc. you are basically shooting yourself in the foot.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I am sorry if I did not provided complete details. Though I lodged the application on 25th December 2016, it was on hold as we were expecting baby. We submitted new born baby pending documents on 10th June 2017. Not sure if DIBP still considers the case more than 8 months old or if they start the counter after all documents are submitted ( New born baby's doc's in my case ) 

Secondly, the agent told me that Even though medicals and PCC have one year expiry, Its only the new PCC that I have to get again and I do not have to go through medicals even if it expires once the application is lodge. If thats not the case , I guess I have to shell few thousand rupees to get them again for all the applicants. Please clarify ..


----------



## 1210778

rabs138 said:


> Hey Ammar i am having same issue but with UAE pcc. Stay in contact and let me know if waiver worked for u
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What issues you are having with UAE PCC? I got this in hours.


----------



## shekharsince1986

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> Can someone who had recently done your medicals at Apollo hospitals, chennai for SC 189 visa tell me how was the charges for each adult and child? i have booked an appointment for this sartuday. Initially they said Rs. 4000 something for adult and 2000 change for child. but later they mentioned it Rs.6500 for Adult and Rs. 2800 per child. i just want to confirm if they mistakenly are charging me the tariff for foreigners.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


Yes.. thats how much they charge .. don't worry !!!

The best is yet to come. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi Experts,

Has any body experienced the situation that when filling Application lodge 5th step is skipping automatically, directly going from 4th step to 6th step, is this a common for all or its a issue with application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## debeash

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello.. Finally i got my pr today and patience paid of.... Thanks everyone for ur support specially when i lost my hopes... Good luck to everyone n hope all of u get ur grants very soon.
> 
> I just want to mention that i received my grant email at 12;57 pm.... I used to think that work till 4 pm local time
> Timelines
> Applied on 16 feb
> Co contact and replied back: 28 feb
> AHC call: 16 sept


Congratulations... best wishes for your new journey downunder..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

Guys, what to do for the PCC in maiden names for wife? CO may definitely ask as my wife had 2 maiden names before marriage. I am in saudi arabia and i contacted indian embassy, they said they can't make PCC with names other than current name in Passport. I already have affidavit of One and the same person but CO may still require something else.. what say?

Please help me and suggest the way forward, I don't want to have any hassle as my application is already too late.


----------



## atif1987

Any October applicant got CO assigned?


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## Chimera

atif1987 said:


> Any October applicant got CO assigned?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Hi, I've lodged visa on 6th Oct (261313). September grants are still processing and it's been a really slow start in November. Hopefully things will pick up next week since grants have reached 26th September so far.


----------



## adishjain86

Chimera said:


> Hi, I've lodged visa on 6th Oct (261313). September grants are still processing and it's been a really slow start in November. Hopefully things will pick up next week since grants have reached 26th September so far.


Thanks for the info. Didn't know that there is a queue for the grants too.
How does the queue work for the information requested cases?

I lodged the Visa application on 12th Oct and I guess, will have to wait another 2/3 weeks for the CO contact.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## batra38383

Got the invite for lodging 189 visa. Will be filling out and lodging application within next 2 months.


----------



## kinnu369

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello.. Finally i got my pr today and patience paid of.... Thanks everyone for ur support specially when i lost my hopes... Good luck to everyone n hope all of u get ur grants very soon.
> 
> I just want to mention that i received my grant email at 12;57 pm.... I used to think that work till 4 pm local time
> Timelines
> Applied on 16 feb
> Co contact and replied back: 28 feb
> AHC call: 16 sept


Congrats buddy! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Really cant understand how DIBP is picking cases, more than 70% applicants who lodge on june, july and august cases are pending and dibp picking cases of September. Like this when august applicant get grant don't know. Please don't take personally friends.


----------



## 1441889

Hi, just to Thanks this Forum for all the help and useful info, and hopefully give hope to some still waiting. 

I've got my grant today. Just be patient (or try to forget that u've applied), it'll come to you sooner or later.

Code: 261313
*<SNIP> kaju/moderator*
Age: 30
Eng: 20
Edu: 15


Just another stupid question: is the term "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" = "Initial Entry Date"? 

Sep 2018 btw, although my PCC was in May. So I think they have relaxed the IED rules.


----------



## Heprex

corlelon said:


> Hi, just to Thanks this Forum for all the help and useful info, and hopefully give hope to some still waiting.
> 
> I've got my grant today. Just be patient (or try to forget that u've applied), it'll come to you sooner or later.
> 
> Code: 261313
> *<SNIP> kaju/moderator*
> Age: 30
> Eng: 20
> Edu: 15
> 
> 
> Just another stupid question: is the term "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" = "Initial Entry Date"?
> 
> Sep 2018 btw, although my PCC was in May. So I think they have relaxed the IED rules.


Yep, correct. And congrats!


----------



## Roadzilla

Hi.
Just uploaded the bank statements as proof for drawing the salary. The lodgement date is 03rd Oct 2017. Will uploading the new documents have any affect on the queue that I am in ? Just wanted to make sure I frontload all the necessary documents. All other documents are already uploaded by 3rd October.


----------



## Roadzilla

Hi.
Just uploaded the bank statements as proof for drawing the salary. The lodgement date is 03rd Oct 2017. Will uploading the new documents have any affect on the queue that I am in ? Just wanted to make sure I frontloaded all the necessary documents. All other documents are already uploaded by 3rd October. The PCC was uploaded by 11th Oct.


----------



## Roadzilla

corlelon said:


> Hi, just to Thanks this Forum for all the help and useful info, and hopefully give hope to some still waiting.
> 
> I've got my grant today. Just be patient (or try to forget that u've applied), it'll come to you sooner or later.
> 
> Code: 261313
> *<SNIP> kaju/moderator*
> Age: 30
> Eng: 20
> Edu: 15
> 
> 
> Just another stupid question: is the term "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" = "Initial Entry Date"?
> 
> Sep 2018 btw, although my PCC was in May. So I think they have relaxed the IED rules.


Congrats


----------



## Roadzilla

rpalni said:


> Really cant understand how DIBP is picking cases, more than 70% applicants who lodge on june, july and august cases are pending and dibp picking cases of September. Like this when august applicant get grant don't know. Please don't take personally friends.


Patience buddy! I think country of application also matters. Plus, may be background verification must be going on if you have too many work experiences. Hold your horses.


----------



## mails2dj

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application(189) on 30 OCT and currently in the process of uploading docs. I am working in the same company for last 9 years. Which are the Salary slip and FORM 6 details that I should provide. Do i need to provide salary slip of all these years. Any expert advice will be of great help..


----------



## mails2dj

*Correction*

Correction it's Form 16 and not Form 6


mails2dj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application(189) on 30 OCT and currently in the process of uploading docs. I am working in the same company for last 9 years. Which are the Salary slip and FORM 16 details that I should provide. Do i need to provide salary slip of all these years. Any expert advice will be of great help..


----------



## Roadzilla

mails2dj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application(189) on 30 OCT and currently in the process of uploading docs. I am working in the same company for last 9 years. Which are the Salary slip and FORM 6 details that I should provide. Do i need to provide salary slip of all these years. Any expert advice will be of great help..


If same company then the first salary slip and the most recent one should suffice.


----------



## SuVI

Hi Expats,

I lived in City A ( India) for 10 year and moved to City B ( India) in May?2017, I got my passport renewed before May at City A address. I don?t have a permanent address in City A But Wife parents lives in CITY A and most of her docs are of her parent?s house. So I renewed her Passport in Sep 2017 from City A. Now for PCC, I applied from City B and got it after a g8 delay and running around bcz if u stay at 1 plc less than 1 yr, your police verification shows adverse and I have to get it done from Passport head office and receiced after a month. To avoid this hassle I applied my wife PCC from City A and got it immediately. I have lodged and submitted PCC of me and Wife and we both are married for 6 years. Will there be a problem that PCC of husband/ Wife from diff cities ?


----------



## peRFect19

Roadzilla said:


> Hi.
> Just uploaded the bank statements as proof for drawing the salary. The lodgement date is 03rd Oct 2017. Will uploading the new documents have any affect on the queue that I am in ? Just wanted to make sure I frontloaded all the necessary documents. All other documents are already uploaded by 3rd October. The PCC was uploaded by 11th Oct.


I don't think there is any DOE specific queue as it is for EOIs. Even if you look at your application submitted date, it would show the date when you "lodged" the application i.e made the payment. You can upload documents at your convenience only after lodging the visa and before any CO contact. I believe uploading new documents even after 2-3 weeks of lodging should not have any impact on your application date.


----------



## debeash

corlelon said:


> Hi, just to Thanks this Forum for all the help and useful info, and hopefully give hope to some still waiting.
> 
> I've got my grant today. Just be patient (or try to forget that u've applied), it'll come to you sooner or later.
> 
> Code: 261313
> *<SNIP> kaju/moderator*
> Age: 30
> Eng: 20
> Edu: 15
> 
> 
> Just another stupid question: is the term "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" = "Initial Entry Date"?
> 
> Sep 2018 btw, although my PCC was in May. So I think they have relaxed the IED rules.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

SuVI said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I lived in City A ( India) for 10 year and moved to City B ( India) in May?2017, I got my passport renewed before May at City A address. I don?t have a permanent address in City A But Wife parents lives in CITY A and most of her docs are of her parent?s house. So I renewed her Passport in Sep 2017 from City A. Now for PCC, I applied from City B and got it after a g8 delay and running around bcz if u stay at 1 plc less than 1 yr, your police verification shows adverse and I have to get it done from Passport head office and receiced after a month. To avoid this hassle I applied my wife PCC from City A and got it immediately. I have lodged and submitted PCC of me and Wife and we both are married for 6 years. Will there be a problem that PCC of husband/ Wife from diff cities ?


Nope there wont be any problem if they are from different cities. 

1)Did police come to u r Address A for verification during passport renewal, if they did not get verification done during passport renewal time, now they will come to u r address to verify.

2) At that time be at u r address in passport (A), go to the PSK site book u r appointment for PCC, while booking select PSK city or police station that u received u r passport.

3) If u had verification done during u r renewal of passport , PSK will give u r PCC on the same day u visit PSK. 

4) If not, complete the process in PSK office and they will say police verification will be done, the next day police will come to address A and get ur signatures and collect u r neighbors signatures and u r proofs for address A (like aadhar, voter ID , driving license).

5) The next day u will get a message for PSK office that u r PCC is ready to collect (if u opted for message service pay 45 rupees at the PSK office while doing u r process and they will ask if u wanna receive message )


----------



## sara26

rpalni said:


> Really cant understand how DIBP is picking cases, more than 70% applicants who lodge on june, july and august cases are pending and dibp picking cases of September. Like this when august applicant get grant don't know. Please don't take personally friends.


True!!! i think their strategy to reduce timeline is not logical because of which losers are more than the benefeciaries ...
The one major reason i say is IED vary drastically , the backlog applicants will recieve grant one day where IED is too closer to make a decision including current job resignation , childer schooling , house relocation , huge air ticket cost ,and so on...
Also, they can't take up an new opportunity in the current company keeping in mind that grant may come any time..
I do understand the criticality of each case , but most of the cases are in due for grant is kept under the bench for no other reasons...
I was surprised to see September 2017 applicant is posting in forum that the wait is killing!!!! There is nothing to criticise him but i should say it is the DIBP who owns the responsibility...
I can be patient , wait for more time or hold my horses or whatever but should i wait for the luck to favour me?
if luck plays a major role , why should i make lot of efforts almost for a year ?
Lot more to do after recieving a grant!!!
In a nut shell , DIBP must consider the backlog applicants concern or they need to think in applicants point of view before following their own strategy to grant visas...
Pls.do not percieve personally .This is my personal opinion on DIBP's move!!!


----------



## sara26

rpalni said:


> Really cant understand how DIBP is picking cases, more than 70% applicants who lodge on june, july and august cases are pending and dibp picking cases of September. Like this when august applicant get grant don't know. Please don't take personally friends.


True!!! i think their strategy to reduce timeline is not logical because of which losers are more than the benefeciaries ...
The one major reason i say is IED vary drastically , the backlog applicants will recieve grant one day where IED is too closer to make a decision including current job resignation , childer schooling , house relocation , huge air ticket cost ,and so on...
Also, they can't take up an new opportunity in the current company keeping in mind that grant may come any time..
I do understand the criticality of each case , but most of the cases are in due for grant is kept under the bench for no other reasons...
I was surprised to see September 2017 applicant is posting in forum that the wait is killing!!!! There is nothing to criticise him but i should say it is the DIBP who owns the responsibility...
I can be patient , wait for more time or hold my horses or whatever but should i wait for the luck to favour me?
if luck plays a major role , why should i make lot of efforts almost for a year ?
Lot more to do after recieving a grant!!!
In a nut shell , DIBP must consider the backlog applicants concern or they need to think in applicants point of view before following their own strategy to grant visas...
Pls.do not percieve personally .This is just my personal opinion!!!


----------



## harsm123

People who lodged on 25 September recieved direct grant on 8 November..from immitracker..All the best to all

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

23 September Lodged date .. Grants today..1 and half months 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mykmallett

@sara26 You don't know what work is going on in the background tho. It's not like they work on a grant exclusively until it's completed. There will be tasks and checks that need to be completed and they will move onto other cases whilst waiting for that to come up. So just because you're in the backlog doesn't mean you should get priority, the priority is entirely up to the Australian government. Who knows what their metrics for selection are, but it's not important because you can't do anything to effect them. It's nothing to do with them if you decide not to take another job because of your application - why would you be considering that anyway?

If you look at myimmi tracker you'll see that only 25% of cases from September have got a grant - so it's not like they are focusing on those, there's just some people who were immediately ready for a direct grant.


----------



## sara26

mykmallett said:


> @sara26 You don't know what work is going on in the background tho. It's not like they work on a grant exclusively until it's completed. There will be tasks and checks that need to be completed and they will move onto other cases whilst waiting for that to come up. So just because you're in the backlog doesn't mean you should get priority, the priority is entirely up to the Australian government. Who knows what their metrics for selection are, but it's not important because you can't do anything to effect them. It's nothing to do with them if you decide not to take another job because of your application - why would you be considering that anyway?
> 
> If you look at myimmi tracker you'll see that only 25% of cases from September have got a grant - so it's not like they are focusing on those, there's just some people who were immediately ready for a direct grant.


My point is not my case !!! My point is DIBP strategy on reducing timeline is not logical

Moreover , i did not claim anywhere that just because of backlog , DIBP should process my case immediately ...

It is several other backlog applicants who shared their concern & it is the real problem experiencing the same by many others... i just quoted a part of it!!!
there is nothing to blame others....
Cool!!!!


----------



## atif1987

It seems people who did not claim any points for work experience are getting faster and direct grants

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Passport Update*

Dears

Please help about Passport Update

I'm planning to renew my Passport cuz it will expire, I lodged 189 application on 01-06-2017 and CO contacted for more than 2 months

When I receive the new passport should I update the information directly?? or wait until I grant the visa to avoid any delay??

Is that true that form 929 no longer required since the update in online now?

Thanks


----------



## mykmallett

sara26 said:


> My point is not my case !!! My point is DIBP strategy on reducing timeline is not logical


But how can you say that without knowing what the strategy is? None of us know what the strategy is.

Sorry, but there's just no point getting frustrated by it. Just live your life til you get a grant.


----------



## varununi7

atif1987 said:


> It seems people who did not claim any points for work experience are getting faster and direct grants
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017




Obviously 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mykmallett

Nedsrtark said:


> Dears
> 
> Please help about Passport Update
> 
> I'm planning to renew my Passport cuz it will expire, I lodged 189 application on 01-06-2017 and CO contacted for more than 2 months
> 
> When I receive the new passport should I update the information directly?? or wait until I grant the visa to avoid any delay??
> 
> Is that true that form 929 no longer required since the update in online now?
> 
> Thanks


Update your details directly. Don't wait, you need to keep them updated if your status changes at all. It won't delay the visa


----------



## hridesh1987

grsr said:


> I think it is better to submit SD stating that it is not possible to obtain PCC for the old names.


This SD will just be on plain A4 paper with signature that PCC is not possible for Maiden names?


----------



## hridesh1987

*Pcc*



hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, what to do for the PCC in maiden names for wife? CO may definitely ask as my wife had 2 maiden names before marriage. I am in saudi arabia and i contacted indian embassy, they said they can't make PCC with names other than current name in Passport. I already have affidavit of One and the same person but CO may still require something else.. what say?
> 
> Please help me and suggest the way forward, I don't want to have any hassle as my application is already too late.


Brothers, please help me here ...


----------



## maraikayer

varununi7 said:


> Obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


False, I've been waiting close to 7 months now. Not claiming any points for experience

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

I don't know why people are so frustrated about waiting. If you really look at the trend, they are back on normal processing times of our visas, except September. We are also at fault on why cases are filling up. Cases of CO contacts are also causing us delay, imagine if we upload all documents needed before lodging, even those documents that are not mandatory, instead that CO will pick up new cases, they will revert back to those old cases. That's why DIBP publish an announcement regarding this. So please, make sure you have all the documents at hand before lodging your visa. Make sure also that your PTE scores are sent via Pearson Site.


----------



## AbhayJha

Heprex said:


> I don't know why people are so frustrated about waiting. If you really look at the trend, they are back on normal processing times of our visas, except September. We are also at fault on why cases are filling up. Cases of CO contacts are also causing us delay, imagine if we upload all documents needed before lodging, even those documents that are not mandatory, instead that CO will pick up new cases, they will revert back to those old cases. That's why DIBP publish an announcement regarding this. So please, make sure you have all the documents at hand before lodging your visa. Make sure also that your PTE scores are sent visa Pearson Site.


So true. If i am not wrong, dibp publishes the revised processing timelines. Perhaps they are working on reducing it and we may see n update soon. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

maraikayer said:


> False, I've been waiting close to 7 months now. Not claiming any points for experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Seems u have been picked by their artificial intelligence system 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

AbhayJha said:


> So true. If i am not wrong, dibp publishes the revised processing timelines. Perhaps they are working on reducing it and we may see n update soon.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Also just saw the timelines currently are 4-6 months for 189 visa which went as high as 9-12 recently. So clearly they are trying to reduce it. Like you said, its also upto us to make their process smoother. Hopefully the timeline stays low and we all get our visas soon! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

AbhayJha said:


> So true. If i am not wrong, dibp publishes the revised processing timelines. Perhaps they are working on reducing it and we may see n update soon.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yep, slowly but surely, they are catching up.


----------



## AbhayJha

Heprex said:


> I don't know why people are so frustrated about waiting. If you really look at the trend, they are back on normal processing times of our visas, except September. We are also at fault on why cases are filling up. Cases of CO contacts are also causing us delay, imagine if we upload all documents needed before lodging, even those documents that are not mandatory, instead that CO will pick up new cases, they will revert back to those old cases. That's why DIBP publish an announcement regarding this. So please, make sure you have all the documents at hand before lodging your visa. Make sure also that your PTE scores are sent visa Pearson Site.


Also just saw the timelines currently are 4-6 months for 189 visa which went as high as 9-12 recently. So clearly they are trying to reduce it. Like you said, its also upto us to make their process smoother. Hopefully the timeline stays low and we all get our visas soon! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

peRFect19 said:


> I don't think there is any DOE specific queue as it is for EOIs. Even if you look at your application submitted date, it would show the date when you "lodged" the application i.e made the payment. You can upload documents at your convenience only after lodging the visa and before any CO contact. I believe uploading new documents even after 2-3 weeks of lodging should not have any impact on your application date.


uploading the additional documents do not reset the clock, the applications will be processed based on the date of submission.


----------



## AmazingTiger

hridesh1987 said:


> This SD will just be on plain A4 paper with signature that PCC is not possible for Maiden names?


Yes, that would do. Also, it could be better to submit a SD declaring all the different names belong to one and the same person.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello.. Finally i got my pr today and patience paid of.... Thanks everyone for ur support specially when i lost my hopes... Good luck to everyone n hope all of u get ur grants very soon.
> 
> I just want to mention that i received my grant email at 12;57 pm.... I used to think that work till 4 pm local time
> Timelines
> Applied on 16 feb
> Co contact and replied back: 28 feb
> AHC call: 16 sept


Congrats and best of luck dear......


----------



## atif1987

My consultant says that only send scores when dibp asks for it. Will it not delay my application? Should I send my pTe scores anyway? I am consfused since I can only send it once.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## varununi7

atif1987 said:


> My consultant says that only send scores when dibp asks for it. Will it not delay my application? Should I send my pTe scores anyway? I am consfused since I can only send it once.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017




Fire ur consultant! Send that score like now!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer

atif1987 said:


> My consultant says that only send scores when dibp asks for it. Will it not delay my application? Should I send my pTe scores anyway? I am consfused since I can only send it once.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Send now or suffer.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Harinder,
> 
> Doctor did not ask for SCT for us today when we went for that TST result, just made us get the Xray done, when did the Doc advise for SCT test, like in how many days did the doctor contact after the X-ray.


Hello Dillip,

You can check your status with:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

one more thing you can do, meet with panel clinic (if possible) before they upload the X-ray, because I have taken the copy of x-Ray from the panel clinic after they uploaded them just to cross check whether there is problem in x-ray (as told by the panel clinic) because my child have no symptoms of TB and same is told by other doctors after examining the x-ray that its normal one...... means you can verify the x-ray if panel clinic says there is some problem in that also.

Because going for 603 (STC) is a wastage of time......... and can further delay your grant....


----------



## peRFect19

atif1987 said:


> My consultant says that only send scores when dibp asks for it. Will it not delay my application? Should I send my pTe scores anyway? I am consfused since I can only send it once.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Just send it right away buddy... In case you didn't select DIBP as score recipient while registering for PTE, you always have the option of sending the scores.

If you had selected DIBP as a recipient, then after a day or two post your results, PTE directly sends your score to DIBP. You get an email notification and can also confirm after logging in to the PTE portal.


----------



## AbhayJha

atif1987 said:


> My consultant says that only send scores when dibp asks for it. Will it not delay my application? Should I send my pTe scores anyway? I am consfused since I can only send it once.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Horrible consultant. Really fire him! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

hridesh1987 said:


> Brothers, please help me here ...


Guys, anyone please?


----------



## Praveen1112

Hi,

Based on you expertise and senior members in the group,can you please suggest when can we expect the grant:

EOI-16-March-2017
Points: 65
Invitation :4-Sep-2017
Visalodged: 24-Oct-2017
Medicals :28-Oct-2017

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## hridesh1987

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, what to do for the PCC in maiden names for wife? CO may definitely ask as my wife had 2 maiden names before marriage. I am in saudi arabia and i contacted indian embassy, they said they can't make PCC with names other than current name in Passport. I already have affidavit of One and the same person but CO may still require something else.. what say?
> 
> Please help me and suggest the way forward, I don't want to have any hassle as my application is already too late.



Guys, please help here


----------



## varununi7

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Based on you expertise and senior members in the group,can you please suggest when can we expect the grant:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI-16-March-2017
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Invitation :4-Sep-2017
> 
> Visalodged: 24-Oct-2017
> 
> Medicals :28-Oct-2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Praveen




Honestly no expert here can predict it. Consulting an astrologer would be better in my opinion 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

atif1987 said:


> My consultant says that only send scores when dibp asks for it. Will it not delay my application? Should I send my pTe scores anyway? I am consfused since I can only send it once.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Ask your consultant, has he/she seen a grant in 30 days ever?
If he says 'no', then send the scores right away. He is following a wrong strategy. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

Hi guys just came to know from agent that CO requested Police clearance yesterday for my 189 application as they forget to attest it . They said that they had immidiately sent it yesterday. Now just curious how long will be the waiting game guys. Any idea??

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

Hi everyone,

I lodged my visa today with all documents, however, I have a question-

1) My aadhaar card (national identity document) and birth certificate have my father's legal name stated on it.
2) My passport has my father's alias stated on it.

Will this be a problem? My father passed away, so I can't get any affidavit made.

Regards


----------



## balaji_r

Someone help me pls

"Folks, Does CO asks for another PCC for surname change for my wife after marriage? "


----------



## atif1987

I just sent my scores to DIBP. Hope all goes well

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## Roadzilla

peRFect19 said:


> I don't think there is any DOE specific queue as it is for EOIs. Even if you look at your application submitted date, it would show the date when you "lodged" the application i.e made the payment. You can upload documents at your convenience only after lodging the visa and before any CO contact. I believe uploading new documents even after 2-3 weeks of lodging should not have any impact on your application date.


Thanks mate


----------



## AbhayJha

2nd12th said:


> Hi guys just came to know from agent that CO requested Police clearance yesterday for my 189 application as they forget to attest it . They said that they had immidiately sent it yesterday. Now just curious how long will be the waiting game guys. Any idea??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Attesting PCC? Dint understand you? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

2nd12th said:


> Hi guys just came to know from agent that CO requested Police clearance yesterday for my 189 application as they forget to attest it . They said that they had immidiately sent it yesterday. Now just curious how long will be the waiting game guys. Any idea??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This instances why cases are filling up in DIBP.



AbhayJha said:


> Attesting PCC? Dint understand you?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I think what he mean is that their agent forgot to 'submit' or 'upload' the PCC.


----------



## jtcherian

Abhay, I believe its mentioned in DIBP site that they need the original PCC not an attested copy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishaan.gread

*Visa Application 189*

Hello Experts, 

I have just filed my visa application today and little confuse about Non Migrating family members. 

I have mentioned my wife details in Migrating Family Members. 

and for Non-migrating family members, i have mentioned my parents and brother details. Not in Immi account it shows the document upload option against non migrating family members a well . 

could you please guide on this. i am afraid that we have to provide all the documents for non migrating members as well, which can be a challenge. 


thanks


----------



## Roadzilla

aminn_524 said:


> uploading the additional documents do not reset the clock, the applications will be processed based on the date of submission.


Some relief!
Thanks


----------



## 1441889

ishaan.gread said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have just filed my visa application today and little confuse about Non Migrating family members.
> 
> I have mentioned my wife details in Migrating Family Members.
> 
> and for Non-migrating family members, i have mentioned my parents and brother details. Not in Immi account it shows the document upload option against non migrating family members a well .
> 
> could you please guide on this. i am afraid that we have to provide all the documents for non migrating members as well, which can be a challenge.
> 
> 
> thanks


Nope, normally, you don't need to upload any for non-migrating members mentioned in the form :hand:


----------



## aks80

*Using an agent*

Folks,

One simple step everyone that is taking the services of an agent can do - please create an immiaccount yourself and import the application. This just creates a copy of your application that you can access at any time to know status, check if documents have been uploaded, IP button has been pressed etc. Make sure you don't make any changes yourself and everything will be fine. The agent doesn't know when a mirror account is created, so no worries on that front. Plus, when you get the grant, its incredibly easy to just update the account with your details. At that point, the agent is anyway not interested in your case.

I can't tell you how many times I was able to track the agent was doing exactly what they have been told to do. I could check the account when I got a CO contact, I could check what document was uploaded and when. It'll help you especially when the agent is withholding information or when you don't have access to them because they are busy etc.

Do give it a shot.


----------



## krish75

Hello everyone just got curious does dibp choose people who has more eoi point to give grant first ?


----------



## aks80

krish75 said:


> Hello everyone just got curious does dibp choose people who has more eoi point to give grant first ?


No, EOI points are relevant only at the invite stage.


----------



## atif1987

aks80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> One simple step everyone that is taking the services of an agent can do - please create an immiaccount yourself and import the application. This just creates a copy of your application that you can access at any time to know status, check if documents have been uploaded, IP button has been pressed etc. Make sure you don't make any changes yourself and everything will be fine. The agent doesn't know when a mirror account is created, so no worries on that front. Plus, when you get the grant, its incredibly easy to just update the account with your details. At that point, the agent is anyway not interested in your case.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I was able to track the agent was doing exactly what they have been told to do. I could check the account when I got a CO contact, I could check what document was uploaded and when. It'll help you especially when the agent is withholding information or when you don't have access to them because they are busy etc.
> 
> Do give it a shot.


How to do that.? How do we create a mirror account?


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## hridesh1987

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, what to do for the PCC in maiden names for wife? CO may definitely ask as my wife had 2 maiden names before marriage. I am in saudi arabia and i contacted indian embassy, they said they can't make PCC with names other than current name in Passport. I already have affidavit of One and the same person but CO may still require something else.. what say?
> 
> Please help me and suggest the way forward, I don't want to have any hassle as my application is already too late.



Guys, help here please


----------



## gopeshbhutani

corlelon said:


> Nope, normally, you don't need to upload any for non-migrating members mentioned in the form :hand:


I am facing the same issue, my parents are dependent, but they are not even having passports with them. So either i should arrange all documents for them or submit form 1022 to remove them from the application ? Please suggest?


----------



## hridesh1987

Guys, what are the mandatory documents for second applicant (mywife). No points needed.

1. Birth certificate- Passport
2. Travel document - Passport
3. PCC
4. Form 80
5. Marriage certificate
6. IELTS report

Any other thing required, please help?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, what are the mandatory documents for second applicant (mywife). No points needed.
> 
> 1. Birth certificate- Passport
> 2. Travel document - Passport
> 3. PCC
> 4. Form 80
> 5. Marriage certificate
> 6. IELTS report
> 
> Any other thing required, please help?


You can upload form 1221,resume & experience docs if she is working...


----------



## grsr

*SD*



hridesh1987 said:


> This SD will just be on plain A4 paper with signature that PCC is not possible for Maiden names?


There is a format for SD available in DIBP website. Download, fill it and get signed from the Consulate General Australia nearest to you. I too have to get a SD. I asked question in this forum about the procedure, but no response yet. When you upload SD attach a letter explaining why you are not able to provide PCC in two different names.


----------



## sultan_azam

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, what are the mandatory documents for second applicant (mywife). No points needed.
> 
> 1. Birth certificate- Passport
> 2. Travel document - Passport
> 3. PCC
> 4. Form 80
> 5. Marriage certificate
> 6. IELTS report
> 
> Any other thing required, please help?


I have mentioned the required documents in one of my threads *189 invite - how to proceed*

I am not able to post the link right now

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thanks for the reply sultan...
> 
> my total docs were about 25 as i merge the experience docs in sets- 1 set for one employer.....
> 
> but bit worried about the r&r of my present employer as i have submitted the statutory declaration of my immediate superior...... do they call for EV??????


I cant tell whether ev will be done or not,

Dibp has some mechanism which tells them whether or Not to go for ev of an employment experience, the mechanism is yet to be understood by ppl like me

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> Can someone who had recently done your medicals at Apollo hospitals, chennai for SC 189 visa tell me how was the charges for each adult and child? i have booked an appointment for this sartuday. Initially they said Rs. 4000 something for adult and 2000 change for child. but later they mentioned it Rs.6500 for Adult and Rs. 2800 per child. i just want to confirm if they mistakenly are charging me the tariff for foreigners.
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017


You will pay When you visit them, they will check your passport and charge accordingly.

Secondly, I think the charges are fixed at panel physician, they charge the same for a person from home country and for. Foreigner

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

balaji_r said:


> Someone help me pls
> 
> "Folks, Does CO asks for another PCC for surname change for my wife after marriage? "


CO could ask PCC for both names if there is change in entire name, but not for just change in surname only.


----------



## sultan_azam

balaji_r said:


> Folks, Does CO asks for another PCC for surname change for my wife after marriage?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Seldom, but Indian psk issue PCC in only one name

Forum member suppala.sudhir has faced this scenario, he can guide you best on this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

grsr said:


> There is a format for SD available in DIBP website. Download, fill it and get signed from the Consulate General Australia nearest to you. I too have to get a SD. I asked question in this forum about the procedure, but no response yet. When you upload SD attach a letter explaining why you are not able to provide PCC in two different names.



Thanks but instead of this process, is it ok if i can get the statuary declaration attested by indian embassy ? i mean PCC can't be made on old maiden names is a standard thing. Please confirm?


----------



## hridesh1987

sultan_azam said:


> I have mentioned the required documents in one of my threads *189 invite - how to proceed*
> 
> I am not able to post the link right now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just checked it but why educational documents are required for additional applicant? I want to avoid uploading it as it has different name and it may open a new channel of discussion of PCC on maiden name or SDs.. is it ok this way or it is mandatory to upload educational documents?


----------



## sultan_azam

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello.. Finally i got my pr today and patience paid of.... Thanks everyone for ur support specially when i lost my hopes... Good luck to everyone n hope all of u get ur grants very soon.
> 
> I just want to mention that i received my grant email at 12;57 pm.... I used to think that work till 4 pm local time
> Timelines
> Applied on 16 feb
> Co contact and replied back: 28 feb
> AHC call: 16 sept


Congratulations mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

HARINDERJEET said:


> You can upload form 1221,resume & experience docs if she is working...



Thanks, but i am not claiming partner points, still wise to upload experience or resume? Is it really needed?

Secondly, is it ok to use only PASSPORT as birth date or age proof?


----------



## sultan_azam

corlelon said:


> Hi, just to Thanks this Forum for all the help and useful info, and hopefully give hope to some still waiting.
> 
> I've got my grant today. Just be patient (or try to forget that u've applied), it'll come to you sooner or later.
> 
> Code: 261313
> Lodged 23 Sep (65+)
> Granted 9 Nov
> Age: 30
> Eng: 20
> Edu: 15
> 
> 
> Just another stupid question: is the term "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before" = "Initial Entry Date"?
> 
> Sep 2018 btw, although my PCC was in May. So I think they have relaxed the IED rules.


Congratulations buddy
Yes that's what IED means

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mails2dj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application(189) on 30 OCT and currently in the process of uploading docs. I am working in the same company for last 9 years. Which are the Salary slip and FORM 6 details that I should provide. Do i need to provide salary slip of all these years. Any expert advice will be of great help..


Provide documents for period for which you are claiming experience points

Two salary slips per year and corresponding bank statements indicating salary credit should do

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

aks80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> One simple step everyone that is taking the services of an agent can do - please create an immiaccount yourself and import the application. This just creates a copy of your application that you can access at any time to know status, check if documents have been uploaded, IP button has been pressed etc. Make sure you don't make any changes yourself and everything will be fine. The agent doesn't know when a mirror account is created, so no worries on that front. Plus, when you get the grant, its incredibly easy to just update the account with your details. At that point, the agent is anyway not interested in your case.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I was able to track the agent was doing exactly what they have been told to do. I could check the account when I got a CO contact, I could check what document was uploaded and when. It'll help you especially when the agent is withholding information or when you don't have access to them because they are busy etc.
> 
> Do give it a shot.


Great piece of information. This would help the folks who are forced to rely on their agents and are always kept in the dark throughout the entire process. I've read a lot in this forum on how agents advise against uploading Form 80/1221/Medicals/PCC unless asked by the CO. Thanks to this forum, many of us are now aware of these significant things that agents hide just to create a dependency on them.


----------



## sultan_azam

SuVI said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I lived in City A ( India) for 10 year and moved to City B ( India) in May?2017, I got my passport renewed before May at City A address. I don?t have a permanent address in City A But Wife parents lives in CITY A and most of her docs are of her parent?s house. So I renewed her Passport in Sep 2017 from City A. Now for PCC, I applied from City B and got it after a g8 delay and running around bcz if u stay at 1 plc less than 1 yr, your police verification shows adverse and I have to get it done from Passport head office and receiced after a month. To avoid this hassle I applied my wife PCC from City A and got it immediately. I have lodged and submitted PCC of me and Wife and we both are married for 6 years. Will there be a problem that PCC of husband/ Wife from diff cities ?


I am not a case officer, but don't you think it will appear like your wife is living in some other city and you are living in other city ??




Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Nedsrtark said:


> Dears
> 
> Please help about Passport Update
> 
> I'm planning to renew my Passport cuz it will expire, I lodged 189 application on 01-06-2017 and CO contacted for more than 2 months
> 
> When I receive the new passport should I update the information directly?? or wait until I grant the visa to avoid any delay??
> 
> Is that true that form 929 no longer required since the update in online now?
> 
> Thanks


If you haven't rcvd grant till - Update new passport details as soon as you receive it

By doing this, the visa grant letter will come with new passport details

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

hridesh1987 said:


> Thanks, but i am not claiming partner points, still wise to upload experience or resume? Is it really needed?
> 
> Secondly, is it ok to use only PASSPORT as birth date or age proof?


1. There is no drawback in giving the details even if you are not claiming the partner points....

2. Passport will work..


----------



## sultan_azam

atif1987 said:


> My consultant says that only send scores when dibp asks for it. Will it not delay my application? Should I send my pTe scores anyway? I am consfused since I can only send it once.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Send the Pte scores to DIBP

Don't wait for them to ask for it and delay your case by 1-2 months

Ask your agent to press bell icon in Hindi

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

HARINDERJEET said:


> 1. There is no drawback in giving the details even if you are not claiming the partner points....
> 
> 2. Passport will work..



Thanks, now the only concern is for educational document. If i upload, it may open a new channel as it has old name of my wife. Do you have any idea if SD can be made on plain A4 paper and get it attested by Indian embassy that PCCs can't be made on old names?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Heprex said:


> I don't know why people are so frustrated about waiting. If you really look at the trend, they are back on normal processing times of our visas, except September. We are also at fault on why cases are filling up. Cases of CO contacts are also causing us delay, imagine if we upload all documents needed before lodging, even those documents that are not mandatory, instead that CO will pick up new cases, they will revert back to those old cases. That's why DIBP publish an announcement regarding this. So please, make sure you have all the documents at hand before lodging your visa. Make sure also that your PTE scores are sent via Pearson Site.




Well that would be ideal to front load all the documents however not in all cases. Say in my case, I had to get Singapore PCC for me and my spouse and they (Sg) don’t issue it unless they receive a formal notification from DIBP that I require for visa processing. I can’t use invite coz spouse name is not included. In the past the CO would contact the applicant providing a letter including all the applicants names addressed to SG police requesting PCC. Obviously it is not desired to wait till CO contact. Now there was a suggestion to apply for the visa, take the acknowledgment and request for PCC which worked in my case. However before I could get the PCC, the co contacted asking for one. Mind you it takes 4+ weeks if offshore. I guess this is same for FBI PCC as well. 

Unless DIBP eases such process, CO contact would always exists. And even though all the docs are there except other countries’ PCC, the direct grant is so remote in such cases. And yes, wait is indeed frustrating!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishaan.gread

but, I gave details for my parents & brother in non-migrating members and now documents to be uploaded are showing under their name(Post Submission of Visa applciation). 

what to do in that case ?


----------



## ishaan.gread

ishaan.gread said:


> but, I gave details for my parents & brother in non-migrating members and now documents to be uploaded are showing under their name(Post Submission of Visa applciation).
> 
> what to do in that case ?



this was about below query-

Hello Experts, 

I have just filed my visa application today and little confuse about Non Migrating family members. 

I have mentioned my wife details in Migrating Family Members. 

and for Non-migrating family members, i have mentioned my parents and brother details. Not in Immi account it shows the document upload option against non migrating family members a well . 

could you please guide on this. i am afraid that we have to provide all the documents for non migrating members as well, which can be a challenge. 


thanks


----------



## atif1987

Guys i am trying to import application using immiaccount. It's giving me error regarding the refrence number. Is the refrence number same as ftrn on the visa application receipt?. Please help

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## hridesh1987

ishaan.gread said:


> this was about below query-
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have just filed my visa application today and little confuse about Non Migrating family members.
> 
> I have mentioned my wife details in Migrating Family Members.
> 
> and for Non-migrating family members, i have mentioned my parents and brother details. Not in Immi account it shows the document upload option against non migrating family members a well .
> 
> could you please guide on this. i am afraid that we have to provide all the documents for non migrating members as well, which can be a challenge.
> 
> 
> thanks


I did exactly the same 2 days back. I don't think any document is required for non-migrating members. So relax buddy.


----------



## ishaan.gread

hridesh1987 said:


> I did exactly the same 2 days back. I don't think any document is required for non-migrating members. So relax buddy.


Did you get confirmation from DIBP or from somewhere on this ?
Also, Did you get CO assigned?


----------



## hridesh1987

ishaan.gread said:


> Did you get confirmation from DIBP or from somewhere on this ?
> Also, Did you get CO assigned?


No brother, i just submitted my application 2 days back.


----------



## ishaan.gread

hridesh1987 said:


> No brother, i just submitted my application 2 days back.



This may help you in that case. 
https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx


----------



## hridesh1987

ishaan.gread said:


> This may help you in that case.
> https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx


I don't think anyone has ever provided any documents for non-migrating family members.


----------



## sultan_azam

2nd12th said:


> Hi guys just came to know from agent that CO requested Police clearance yesterday for my 189 application as they forget to attest it . They said that they had immidiately sent it yesterday. Now just curious how long will be the waiting game guys. Any idea??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Attest the PCC ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ishaan.gread said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have just filed my visa application today and little confuse about Non Migrating family members.
> 
> I have mentioned my wife details in Migrating Family Members.
> 
> and for Non-migrating family members, i have mentioned my parents and brother details. Not in Immi account it shows the document upload option against non migrating family members a well .
> 
> could you please guide on this. i am afraid that we have to provide all the documents for non migrating members as well, which can be a challenge.
> 
> 
> thanks


If you Google, you will find definition of "members of family unit" changed on 19th November and keeping that in mind, you should remove father, brother from list of non migrating dependent family members

Provide form 1023 in this regard

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

atif1987 said:


> How to do that.? How do we create a mirror account?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Firstly create an account on immiaccount and look for option to find existing application. Use the TRN that was generated at the time of visa lodging. This will be present in the receipt / acknowledgement shared with you by the agent. Other info required is passport no, DOB etc. that you have.


----------



## sultan_azam

aks80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> One simple step everyone that is taking the services of an agent can do - please create an immiaccount yourself and import the application. This just creates a copy of your application that you can access at any time to know status, check if documents have been uploaded, IP button has been pressed etc. Make sure you don't make any changes yourself and everything will be fine. The agent doesn't know when a mirror account is created, so no worries on that front. Plus, when you get the grant, its incredibly easy to just update the account with your details. At that point, the agent is anyway not interested in your case.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I was able to track the agent was doing exactly what they have been told to do. I could check the account when I got a CO contact, I could check what document was uploaded and when. It'll help you especially when the agent is withholding information or when you don't have access to them because they are busy etc.
> 
> Do give it a shot.


Agree and appreciate the guidance

I too had similar setting for my visa application

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hridesh1987 said:


> Thanks, I just checked it but why educational documents are required for additional applicant? I want to avoid uploading it as it has different name and it may open a new channel of discussion of PCC on maiden name or SDs.. is it ok this way or it is mandatory to upload educational documents?


If that is the case then better avoid providing educational docs, however regarding your query of PCC in maiden name

You can file an RTI application with MEA and get information whether it is possible to get PCC in two names for same person - current name and maiden name. Their reply should clear all confusion and could be used as a proof from govt authority



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hridesh1987 said:


> Thanks, but i am not claiming partner points, still wise to upload experience or resume? Is it really needed?
> 
> Secondly, is it ok to use only PASSPORT as birth date or age proof?


I think dibp won't just be satisfied with passport as date of birth proof

We gave matriculation certificate as dob proof as we didn't have birth certificate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

sultan_azam said:


> If you Google, you will find definition of "members of family unit" changed on 19th November and keeping that in mind, you should remove father, brother from list of non migrating dependent family members
> 
> Provide form 1023 in this regard
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Oh, i did the same? how to use this form 1023, please help


----------



## SuVI

sultan_azam said:


> SuVI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expats,
> 
> I lived in City A ( India) for 10 year and moved to City B ( India) in May?2017, I got my passport renewed before May at City A address. I don?t have a permanent address in City A But Wife parents lives in CITY A and most of her docs are of her parent?s house. So I renewed her Passport in Sep 2017 from City A. Now for PCC, I applied from City B and got it after a g8 delay and running around bcz if u stay at 1 plc less than 1 yr, your police verification shows adverse and I have to get it done from Passport head office and receiced after a month. To avoid this hassle I applied my wife PCC from City A and got it immediately. I have lodged and submitted PCC of me and Wife and we both are married for 6 years. Will there be a problem that PCC of husband/ Wife from diff cities ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a case officer, but don't you think it will appear like your wife is living in some other city and you are living in other city ??
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agree.. but I shared d rationale above and both cities are just few KM apart and part of DelhiNCR But comes under different state. Also I have provided proof like property papers, loan accounts statements and travel tickets and marriage cert as proof of staying together.

Should I get New PCC for my wife from CITY B


----------



## SuVI

hridesh1987 said:


> ishaan.gread said:
> 
> 
> 
> this was about below query-
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have just filed my visa application today and little confuse about Non Migrating family members.
> 
> I have mentioned my wife details in Migrating Family Members.
> 
> and for Non-migrating family members, i have mentioned my parents and brother details. Not in Immi account it shows the document upload option against non migrating family members a well .
> 
> could you please guide on this. i am afraid that we have to provide all the documents for non migrating members as well, which can be a challenge.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I did exactly the same 2 days back. I don't think any document is required for non-migrating members. So relax buddy.
Click to expand...

As per new rule parents can not be your non migrating family members. Update them and correct it


----------



## balaji_r

sultan_azam said:


> Seldom, but Indian psk issue PCC in only one name
> 
> Forum member suppala.sudhir has faced this scenario, he can guide you best on this
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks sultan. One more quick question. I have uploaded bank statements under the category, Work - Finance Statement (Balance sheet' Profits and Loss)

Without noticing the content in bracket I have done this. Will this be an issue or should I upload again under other category? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ishaan.gread

sultan_azam said:


> If you Google, you will find definition of "members of family unit" changed on 19th November and keeping that in mind, you should remove father, brother from list of non migrating dependent family members
> 
> Provide form 1023 in this regard
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate. Appreciate your help here.  

just help me with one clarification here- in IMMI Acknowledgment form, we have below text mentioning to use form 1022. 

You need to tell us about any changes to your details as soon as possible. These changes may affect any
answer to a question in your application form including your name, passport, contact details, address and
family members.
You must do this in writing and can use Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances
(Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958), available on our website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
allforms
If you lodged your application online, use your ImmiAccount to provide this information to us which is available
at ImmiAccount


----------



## hridesh1987

SuVI said:


> As per new rule parents can not be your non migrating family members. Update them and correct it


Just upload form 1023? how to remove them from application now?


----------



## balaji_r

grsr said:


> CO could ask PCC for both names if there is change in entire name, but not for just change in surname only.


Thank you grsr. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hridesh1987 said:


> Oh, i did the same? how to use this form 1023, please help


Download form 1023 from dibp website, fill it, upload into your immiaccount

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

where is the TRN number . ? is it the one next to Sub total for FTRN ?


----------



## sultan_azam

SuVI said:


> Agree.. but I shared d rationale above and both cities are just few KM apart and part of DelhiNCR But comes under different state. Also I have provided proof like property papers, loan accounts statements and travel tickets and marriage cert as proof of staying together.
> 
> Should I get New PCC for my wife from CITY B


Okay

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

balaji_r said:


> Thanks sultan. One more quick question. I have uploaded bank statements under the category, Work - Finance Statement (Balance sheet' Profits and Loss)
> 
> Without noticing the content in bracket I have done this. Will this be an issue or should I upload again under other category?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Upload under the relevant category, I think it comes under evidence of employment-others

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

sultan_azam said:


> Download form 1023 from dibp website, fill it, upload into your immiaccount
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks, 1 query, I am out of india and it is asking for signatures of all the applications ( including my parents and brother) in form 1023 How to deal with this?


----------



## alex.alter

aks80 said:


> Firstly create an account on immiaccount and look for option to find existing application. Use the TRN that was generated at the time of visa lodging. This will be present in the receipt / acknowledgement shared with you by the agent. Other info required is passport no, DOB etc. that you have.


where is the TRN number . ? is it the one next to Sub total for FTRN ?


----------



## aks80

alex.alter said:


> where is the TRN number . ? is it the one next to Sub total for FTRN ?


I don't remember the exact location. TRN is Transaction Reference Number. It's alphanumeric.


----------



## alex.alter

aks80 said:


> I don't remember the exact location. TRN is Transaction Reference Number. It's alphanumeric.


It is in Tax Invoice/Receipt issued when lodging the application right ?


----------



## aks80

alex.alter said:


> It is in Tax Invoice/Receipt issued when lodging the application right ?


Yes, that's right.


----------



## alex.alter

aks80 said:


> Yes, that's right.


ah good. thanks. im going to create a mirror account. hope that wont be an issue.


----------



## peRFect19

sultan_azam said:


> I think dibp won't just be satisfied with passport as date of birth proof
> 
> We gave matriculation certificate as dob proof as we didn't have birth certificate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


As per the link - https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...odal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/age.aspx

Age

Proof, for example a birth certificate or passport, that you were under 45 at the time of invitation.

I believe passport alone should suffice as a dob proof.


----------



## hridesh1987

hridesh1987 said:


> Thanks, 1 query, I am out of india and it is asking for signatures of all the applications ( including my parents and brother) in form 1023 How to deal with this?


can anyone help on this please?


----------



## peRFect19

hridesh1987 said:


> can anyone help on this please?


Ask them to send a scan of their signature via email. You can then upload their signature at the relevant section. Adobe gives an option of uploading scanned signature on the pdf file. But remember to save a copy of the form before uploading signature as once you do that, the pdf becomes non editable.


----------



## hridesh1987

peRFect19 said:


> Ask them to send a scan of their signature via email. You can then upload their signature at the relevant section. Adobe gives an option of uploading scanned signature on the pdf file. But remember to save a copy of the form before uploading signature as once you do that, the pdf becomes non editable.


I found another way , I went to "Update Us" and there reported incorrect information with online form.

Is it ok this way too?


----------



## SuVI

hridesh1987 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Download form 1023 from dibp website, fill it, upload into your immiaccount
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, 1 query, I am out of india and it is asking for signatures of all the applications ( including my parents and brother) in form 1023 How to deal with this?
Click to expand...

Get PDF Editor and use e signature using fill and sign feature of adobe.


----------



## hridesh1987

peRFect19 said:


> As per the link - https://www.border.gov.au/visas/sup...odal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/age.aspx
> 
> Age
> 
> Proof, for example a birth certificate or passport, that you were under 45 at the time of invitation.
> 
> I believe passport alone should suffice as a dob proof.


Thanks alot


----------



## SuVI

hridesh1987 said:


> peRFect19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask them to send a scan of their signature via email. You can then upload their signature at the relevant section. Adobe gives an option of uploading scanned signature on the pdf file. But remember to save a copy of the form before uploading signature as once you do that, the pdf becomes non editable.
> 
> 
> 
> I found another way , I went to "Update Us" and there reported incorrect information with online form.
> 
> Is it ok this way too?
Click to expand...

It is advised on this forum that u should additionally fill, sign and upload the forms. I did that in my case. Senior members can shed more light


----------



## shekharsince1986

aks80 said:


> Firstly create an account on immiaccount and look for option to find existing application. Use the TRN that was generated at the time of visa lodging. This will be present in the receipt / acknowledgement shared with you by the agent. Other info required is passport no, DOB etc. that you have.


AWESOMEEEEEEE !!! IT WORKED!!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Is there any minumum stay period in Australia while making the first entry... Or we can come back to India very next day after reaching Australia


No condition like that, 
We can even take the next available flight

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

shekharsince1986 said:


> AWESOMEEEEEEE !!! IT WORKED!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Where we can get the refrence number from?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## _ritz

*Granted!!!!!*

Glad to inform that me and my wife granted 189 visa . It took 284 days since visa lodge to grant. It's a long journey but worth waiting.

Special thanks to Sultan, Andrey, Vikas, manpan18, panda who have clarified my queries. This forum has been a great help throughout the journey.

I wish you all a speedy grant ray2:...hang in there and your day will come!!

ANZSCO code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 65 points
189 invite : 21-Dec-2016
189 visa lodge : 29-Jan-2017
Docs uploaded : 7-Feb-2017
Employment verification email to HR : 12-Sept-2017
Grant : 8-Nov-2017 
IED : 5-Feb-2018 lane:


----------



## AbhayJha

_ritz said:


> Glad to inform that me and my wife granted 189 visa . It took 284 days since visa lodge to grant. It's a long journey but worth waiting.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan, Andrey, Vikas, manpan18, panda who have clarified my queries. This forum has been a great help throughout the journey.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant ray2:...hang in there and your day will come!!
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 65 points
> 189 invite : 21-Dec-2016
> 189 visa lodge : 29-Jan-2017
> Docs uploaded : 7-Feb-2017
> Employment verification email to HR : 12-Sept-2017
> Grant : 8-Nov-2017
> IED : 5-Feb-2018 lane:


Congratulations  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

_ritz said:


> Glad to inform that me and my wife granted 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It took 284 days since visa lodge to grant. It's a long journey but worth waiting.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan, Andrey, Vikas, manpan18, panda who have clarified my queries. This forum has been a great help throughout the journey.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hang in there and your day will come!!
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 65 points
> 189 invite : 21-Dec-2016
> 189 visa lodge : 29-Jan-2017
> Docs uploaded : 7-Feb-2017
> Employment verification email to HR : 12-Sept-2017
> Grant : 8-Nov-2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED : 5-Feb-2018


Congrats


----------



## Phattu_tota

Congrats, enjoy !



_ritz said:


> Glad to inform that me and my wife granted 189 visa . It took 284 days since visa lodge to grant. It's a long journey but worth waiting.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan, Andrey, Vikas, manpan18, panda who have clarified my queries. This forum has been a great help throughout the journey.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant ray2:...hang in there and your day will come!!
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 65 points
> 189 invite : 21-Dec-2016
> 189 visa lodge : 29-Jan-2017
> Docs uploaded : 7-Feb-2017
> Employment verification email to HR : 12-Sept-2017
> Grant : 8-Nov-2017
> IED : 5-Feb-2018 lane:


----------



## klusarun

_ritz said:


> Glad to inform that me and my wife granted 189 visa . It took 284 days since visa lodge to grant. It's a long journey but worth waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan, Andrey, Vikas, manpan18, panda who have clarified my queries. This forum has been a great help throughout the journey.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant ray2:...hang in there and your day will come!!
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 65 points
> 
> 189 invite : 21-Dec-2016
> 
> 189 visa lodge : 29-Jan-2017
> 
> Docs uploaded : 7-Feb-2017
> 
> Employment verification email to HR : 12-Sept-2017
> 
> Grant : 8-Nov-2017
> 
> IED : 5-Feb-2018 lane:




Awesome ! Congrats buddy


----------



## tusharmodgil

*Changes in circumstances post Visa lodge*

Hi,

My wife and I have lodged 189 Visa on 5-Sep-2017 (IMMI Commencement mail received on 11-Oct-2017). She is pregnant now and as per process we are supposed to update this to the CO assigned.

How to update the CO? 
Also, are they going to suspend our case or will be allowed to proceed as under normal process? 

Regards,
Tushar


----------



## shekharsince1986

atif1987 said:


> Where we can get the refrence number from?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


From your consultant.. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

shekharsince1986 said:


> From your consultant..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


He only gave me an online payment receipt. Is it on that receipt? The Ftrn?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

_ritz said:


> Glad to inform that me and my wife granted 189 visa . It took 284 days since visa lodge to grant. It's a long journey but worth waiting.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan, Andrey, Vikas, manpan18, panda who have clarified my queries. This forum has been a great help throughout the journey.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant ray2:...hang in there and your day will come!!
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 65 points
> 189 invite : 21-Dec-2016
> 189 visa lodge : 29-Jan-2017
> Docs uploaded : 7-Feb-2017
> Employment verification email to HR : 12-Sept-2017
> Grant : 8-Nov-2017
> IED : 5-Feb-2018 lane:


Wow we have people here getting visas in 284 days and some in less than 2 months. DIBP is smoking some serious Interstellar drugs.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## Deshantori

atif1987 said:


> Wow we have people here getting visas in 284 days and some in less than 2 months. DIBP is smoking some serious Interstellar drugs.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Hi Atif,

There are way too many variables involved in the application assessment process for DIBP to be able to offer similar turnaround times to every applicant.

Below are some of the factors which can affect any given application:

1. Nationality
2. Current residence
3. Claiming/Not claiming points for work experience
4. Efficiency and staffing levels of the local Australian HC/embassy
5. Number of applicants included
6. Number of members in the family unit
7. Occupation and location of spouse
8. Criminal history of applicant(s)
9. Response of work referees
10. Reliability of government-issued documents (PCC, Passport, etc.) of the applicant's home country
11. Frontloading of/delay in document submission
12. Australian Visa history
13. Onshore/Offshore
14. Workload of the relevant GSM team/CO
15. DIBP Access to PTE Scores
16. Inconsistencies between documents
17. Travel History

Taking the above into account we can safely assume that almost every application is unique and may be subject to a distinct level of scrutiny.


----------



## aks80

atif1987 said:


> He only gave me an online payment receipt. Is it on that receipt? The Ftrn?


Yes, the TRN is on the receipt .. its Txn Reference Number. Alphanumeric.


----------



## atif1987

aks80 said:


> Yes, the TRN is on the receipt .. its Txn Reference Number. Alphanumeric.


On my receipt it's not alphanumeric. It goes like. FTRN ***********. Tried entering that no success


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

aks80 said:


> Yes, the TRN is on the receipt .. its Txn Reference Number. Alphanumeric.


On my receipt it's not alphanumeric. It goes like. FTRN ***********. Tried entering that no success

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## Aussietobe

Hello Seniors, I have one query, I lodged my visa on 9 sep 2017 in 261313. After lodging I decided to renew my passport which was expiring next year and got it today. My ques is that I can update the details through immi account? 


Secondly do I need a fresh pcc for this passport? 

Thirdly. I uploaded all documents but still the status is received, is it because my old passport got cancelled when I applied for a new one and the CO did not issued a grant on a cancelled passport?

Sultan bhai. Amazing tiger, please throw some light on this. 
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## aks80

atif1987 said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the TRN is on the receipt .. its Txn Reference Number. Alphanumeric.
> 
> 
> 
> On my receipt it's not alphanumeric. It goes like. FTRN ***********. Tried entering that no success
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017
Click to expand...

Not FTRN .. there is something called Reference Number near the top part of the invoice / receipt. Look for it. Specifically look for reference key word.


----------



## aks80

atif1987 said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the TRN is on the receipt .. its Txn Reference Number. Alphanumeric.
> 
> 
> 
> On my receipt it's not alphanumeric. It goes like. FTRN ***********. Tried entering that no success
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017
Click to expand...

Edited


----------



## dvinoth86

*No update since 12th Sept*

Anyone along similar timelines?

Tried to query about the status. Where can i find the processing time frames?

_Global processing times are now published on our website. We do not provide progress updates if your application is still within the processing time for 90% of applications.
_

ANZSCO code : 261112 Systems Analyst - 75 points
189 invite : 27-Jul-2017
189 visa lodge : 27-Jul-2017
Docs uploaded : 27-Jul-2017
Case Officer Contact: 2nd Sept (Request for Form 80, Australia Police, Employer Payslips)
Docs uploaded: 12th Sept 2017
Status : Application in Processing


----------



## MohAdnan

dvinoth86 said:


> Anyone along similar timelines?
> 
> Tried to query about the status. Where can i find the processing time frames?
> 
> _Global processing times are now published on our website. We do not provide progress updates if your application is still within the processing time for 90% of applications.
> _
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261112 Systems Analyst - 75 points
> 189 invite : 27-Jul-2017
> 189 visa lodge : 27-Jul-2017
> Docs uploaded : 27-Jul-2017
> Case Officer Contact: 2nd Sept (Request for Form 80, Australia Police, Employer Payslips)
> Docs uploaded: 12th Sept 2017
> Status : Application in Processing


Here you can find your visa subclass processing time: https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times#VisaApp


----------



## batra38383

Hello guys, need your help.
I am in middle of lodging the visa application.

For employment reference, can I provide the same letter that I provided to ACS for skill assessment? Or do I need to obtain new letters? Also my employment references were not on employer letterhead, but were notarized. Will those work?

Also the checklist says the following:
Skilled employment documents

Proof that in the 10 years before you were invited to apply for the visa, you worked full time in in your skilled nominated occupation:
payslips that cover the period of employment claimed
contracts, tax returns, group certificates and superannuation documents
employment references
any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment.

Do I need to provide all of the above or ONE of the above?


----------



## 1441889

Hi guys, kindly help, on my GRANT letter it says:

"*Must Not Arrive After*: Nov 2022" and 
"*Must Make First Entry to Australia Before*: Sep 2018"

I thought the 5 years validity of the 189 visa only starts counting AFTER my first ever entry, aka validation trip? (I myself have never been to Aus before, but my wife has been there on student visa). It now seems the 5-year validity is from my Grant Date instead.

Just FYI for those unaware, the IED date now seems more relaxed and not 1 year from PCC/Medicals as before.

Thanks!


----------



## 1441889

batra38383 said:


> Hello guys, need your help.
> I am in middle of lodging the visa application.
> 
> For employment reference, can I provide the same letter that I provided to ACS for skill assessment? Or do I need to obtain new letters? Also my employment references were not on employer letterhead, but were notarized. Will those work?
> 
> Also the checklist says the following:
> Skilled employment documents
> 
> Proof that in the 10 years before you were invited to apply for the visa, you worked full time in in your skilled nominated occupation:
> payslips that cover the period of employment claimed
> contracts, tax returns, group certificates and superannuation documents
> employment references
> any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment.
> 
> Do I need to provide all of the above or ONE of the above?


1) same letter to ACS to be used in visa lodge. But if you've got additional letter recently on letterhead by HR then by all means submit it too. 

2) my suggestion is to submit each document type in 1 file (e.g. all payslips in 1 pdf, all tax in 1 pdf) => it worked for me at least


----------



## sultan_azam

_ritz said:


> Glad to inform that me and my wife granted 189 visa . It took 284 days since visa lodge to grant. It's a long journey but worth waiting.
> 
> Special thanks to Sultan, Andrey, Vikas, manpan18, panda who have clarified my queries. This forum has been a great help throughout the journey.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant ray2:...hang in there and your day will come!!
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 65 points
> 189 invite : 21-Dec-2016
> 189 visa lodge : 29-Jan-2017
> Docs uploaded : 7-Feb-2017
> Employment verification email to HR : 12-Sept-2017
> Grant : 8-Nov-2017
> IED : 5-Feb-2018 lane:


Great... Congratulations buddy... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tusharmodgil said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I have lodged 189 Visa on 5-Sep-2017 (IMMI Commencement mail received on 11-Oct-2017). She is pregnant now and as per process we are supposed to update this to the CO assigned.
> 
> How to update the CO?
> Also, are they going to suspend our case or will be allowed to proceed as under normal process?
> 
> Regards,
> Tushar


Has your wife taken visa health test ??

Even if yes, inform them regarding change of circumstances along with radiology/USG report, gynae prescription

You can request them to put the case on hold or let the visa processing continue at normal pace.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Deshantori said:


> Hi Atif,
> 
> There are way too many variables involved in the application assessment process for DIBP to be able to offer similar turnaround times to every applicant.
> 
> Below are some of the factors which can affect any given application:
> 
> 1. Nationality
> 2. Current residence
> 3. Claiming/Not claiming points for work experience
> 4. Efficiency and staffing levels of the local Australian HC/embassy
> 5. Number of applicants included
> 6. Number of members in the family unit
> 7. Occupation and location of spouse
> 8. Criminal history of applicant(s)
> 9. Response of work referees
> 10. Reliability of government-issued documents (PCC, Passport, etc.) of the applicant's home country
> 11. Frontloading of/delay in document submission
> 12. Australian Visa history
> 13. Onshore/Offshore
> 14. Workload of the relevant GSM team/CO
> 15. DIBP Access to PTE Scores
> 16. Inconsistencies between documents
> 17. Travel History
> 
> Taking the above into account we can safely assume that almost every application is unique and may be subject to a distinct level of scrutiny.


Agree with your post, each case is unique and processing time vary accordingly

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Aussietobe said:


> Hello Seniors, I have one query, I lodged my visa on 9 sep 2017 in 261313. After lodging I decided to renew my passport which was expiring next year and got it today. My ques is that I can update the details through immi account?
> 
> 
> Secondly do I need a fresh pcc for this passport?
> 
> Thirdly. I uploaded all documents but still the status is received, is it because my old passport got cancelled when I applied for a new one and the CO did not issued a grant on a cancelled passport?
> 
> Sultan bhai. Amazing tiger, please throw some light on this.
> Thanks in anticipation.


Update your new passport details inside immiaccount as soon as possible

The grant letter will come with new passport number

New PCC not required

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

batra38383 said:


> Hello guys, need your help.
> I am in middle of lodging the visa application.
> 
> For employment reference, can I provide the same letter that I provided to ACS for skill assessment? Or do I need to obtain new letters? Also my employment references were not on employer letterhead, but were notarized. Will those work?
> 
> Also the checklist says the following:
> Skilled employment documents
> 
> Proof that in the 10 years before you were invited to apply for the visa, you worked full time in in your skilled nominated occupation:
> payslips that cover the period of employment claimed
> contracts, tax returns, group certificates and superannuation documents
> employment references
> any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment.
> 
> Do I need to provide all of the above or ONE of the above?


You can use the same document which were submitted for ACS, however for visa processing, reference letter from HR is the best thing 

You need to provide documents for claiming experience--

Rnr/reference letter
Joining/release letter
Promotion/increment letter(if any)
Salary slip - 2 or 3 per year
Corresponding bank account statements indicating salary credit
Provident fund statements
Income tax documents
Work permit (for selected country)




Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

corlelon said:


> Hi guys, kindly help, on my GRANT letter it says:
> 
> "*Must Not Arrive After*: Nov 2022" and
> "*Must Make First Entry to Australia Before*: Sep 2018"
> 
> I thought the 5 years validity of the 189 visa only starts counting AFTER my first ever entry, aka validation trip? (I myself have never been to Aus before, but my wife has been there on student visa). It now seems the 5-year validity is from my Grant Date instead.
> 
> Just FYI for those unaware, the IED date now seems more relaxed and not 1 year from PCC/Medicals as before.
> 
> Thanks!


That 5 year thing is validity of travel rights, it starts from the date of grant

Can you elaborate the relaxation in IED you mentioned in your post ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngpil

dvinoth86 said:


> Anyone along similar timelines?
> 
> Tried to query about the status. Where can i find the processing time frames?
> 
> _Global processing times are now published on our website. We do not provide progress updates if your application is still within the processing time for 90% of applications.
> _
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261112 Systems Analyst - 75 points
> 189 invite : 27-Jul-2017
> 189 visa lodge : 27-Jul-2017
> Docs uploaded : 27-Jul-2017
> Case Officer Contact: 2nd Sept (Request for Form 80, Australia Police, Employer Payslips)
> Docs uploaded: 12th Sept 2017
> Status : Application in Processing


I have a very similar timeline as yours. The current processing time is 7-8 months so we'll need to wait until Feb or Mar. Cheers!


----------



## Bllack

corlelon said:


> Hi guys, kindly help, on my GRANT letter it says:
> 
> "*Must Not Arrive After*: Nov 2022" and
> "*Must Make First Entry to Australia Before*: Sep 2018"
> 
> I thought the 5 years validity of the 189 visa only starts counting AFTER my first ever entry, aka validation trip? (I myself have never been to Aus before, but my wife has been there on student visa). It now seems the 5-year validity is from my Grant Date instead.
> 
> Just FYI for those unaware, the IED date now seems more relaxed and not 1 year from PCC/Medicals as before.
> 
> Thanks!


Congratz !! what is your visa logdement date?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## 1441889

sultan_azam said:


> That 5 year thing is validity of travel rights, it starts from the date of grant
> 
> Can you elaborate the relaxation in IED you mentioned in your post ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan. 

Sure, previously I saw being granted with IED of either PCC or Medical dates (whichever earlier), but obviously for me it's based on Grant Date (so later IED) as my PCC and Medical had been done earlier => I guess IED is relaxed now, at least in my case (even if they gave me IED on old rule, I still have few months for val trip). Hope it helps!


----------



## 1441889

Bllack said:


> Congratz !! what is your visa logdement date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thanks & g'luck!

261313
65 = 30age + 20eng + 15edu
*<SNIP> kaju/moderator*
Granted 9 Nov


----------



## Bllack

My lodgement date is 26 Sept 2017.

Fingers crossed now..!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Bllack said:


> My lodgement date is 26 Sept 2017.
> 
> Fingers crossed now..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Expect in coming days..cheers!!
I lodged on 29th!!!

The best is yet to come

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

Hi Guys,

I have noticed sometimes CO ask for polio vaccination certificate. Is it good to front load this polio vaccination certificate or should be done only after being asked? And I think it is asked only when some issues are found during medical tests? Is this right?


----------



## atif1987

au513 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have noticed sometimes CO ask for polio vaccination certificate. Is it good to front load this polio vaccination certificate or should be done only after being asked? And I think it is asked only when some issues are found during medical tests? Is this right?


Polio certification is asked from only those Nationals where polio still exists

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi Friends,
There is a vry slow start in this month with grants.Since so many days queue is stuck till 26th sept.....


----------



## varununi7

Salimmanj said:


> Hi Friends,
> There is a vry slow start in this month with grants.Since so many days queue is stuck till 26th sept.....




There is nothing like queue. So there is nothing like 'stuck' in queue





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

atif1987 said:


> Polio certification is asked from only those Nationals where polio still exists


Also, sometimes CO asks for evidence of relationship (spouse) even though a marriage certificate is uploaded. What else needs to be loaded for evidence of relationship?


----------



## atif1987

au513 said:


> Also, sometimes CO asks for evidence of relationship (spouse) even though a marriage certificate is uploaded. What else needs to be loaded for evidence of relationship?


I m not an expert on that. Since I am a single applicant. But a few things like rental agreements. Joint bank accounts etc might do the job

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## tusharmodgil

Thanks for your reply!!!

Yes, Medical report was submitted before lodging visa (front upload)

We don't want to put our case on hold but is it going to be their decision or our's to put on hold or continue at normal pace?


----------



## UmarSid

Hi Guys,

I front loaded all the documents on the time of lodging application 06 Oct now I need to upload polio certificate because most people from Pakistan on immitracker have mentioned that CO demanded polio certificate. Will this affect my application status/position/CO assignment Date.


----------



## tusharmodgil

sultan_azam said:


> Has your wife taken visa health test ??
> 
> Even if yes, inform them regarding change of circumstances along with radiology/USG report, gynae prescription
> 
> You can request them to put the case on hold or let the visa processing continue at normal pace.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply!!!

Yes, Medical report was submitted before lodging visa (front upload)

We don't want to put our case on hold but is it going to be their decision or our's to put on hold or continue at normal pace?


----------



## santoshjhawar

atif1987 said:


> I m not an expert on that. Since I am a single applicant. But a few things like rental agreements. Joint bank accounts etc might do the job
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Dear All,
just had question in this regards, i got recently married and onshore however spouse is back overseas. As a relationship proof, could collect Marriage certificate only. plus her pcc has <her name> w/o <my name> as another proof. 
Any ideas on what else can be done


----------



## shekharsince1986

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> just had question in this regards, i got recently married and onshore however spouse is back overseas. As a relationship proof, could collect Marriage certificate only. plus her pcc has <her name> w/o <my name> as another proof.
> Any ideas on what else can be done


I gave just marriage certificate from MCD which had our joint pic and PCC for both from same address because it is assumed that people live together after marriage (funny). So it should be enough.. though we got married around 18 months ago.
But I have seen people uploading marriage pics and chats and joint bank accounts  .. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> just had question in this regards, i got recently married and onshore however spouse is back overseas. As a relationship proof, could collect Marriage certificate only. plus her pcc has <her name> w/o <my name> as another proof.
> Any ideas on what else can be done


check this link out


----------



## Bllack

So far today 
1 grant for 24th sept applicant
1 co contact for 25th sept applicant

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## batra38383

corlelon said:


> 1) same letter to ACS to be used in visa lodge. But if you've got additional letter recently on letterhead by HR then by all means submit it too.
> 
> 2) my suggestion is to submit each document type in 1 file (e.g. all payslips in 1 pdf, all tax in 1 pdf) => it worked for me at least


Thanks a lot !
But do I need to submit one of the following documents or all?

payslips that cover the period of employment claimed
contracts, tax returns, group certificates and superannuation documents
employment references
any other documents relating to your employment history that you provided for your skills assessment.


----------



## batra38383

sultan_azam said:


> You can use the same document which were submitted for ACS, however for visa processing, reference letter from HR is the best thing
> 
> You need to provide documents for claiming experience--
> 
> Rnr/reference letter
> Joining/release letter
> Promotion/increment letter(if any)
> Salary slip - 2 or 3 per year
> Corresponding bank account statements indicating salary credit
> Provident fund statements
> Income tax documents
> Work permit (for selected country)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!
Do I need to submit all of the above documents?


----------



## peRFect19

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> just had question in this regards, i got recently married and onshore however spouse is back overseas. As a relationship proof, could collect Marriage certificate only. plus her pcc has <her name> w/o <my name> as another proof.
> Any ideas on what else can be done


Marriage Certificate
Joint Account Statement
Ceremony Photographs
Travel Tickets

More information on below link-

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/partner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx


----------



## MohAdnan

UmarSid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I front loaded all the documents on the time of lodging application 06 Oct now I need to upload polio certificate because most people from Pakistan on immitracker have mentioned that CO demanded polio certificate. Will this affect my application status/position/CO assignment Date.


Hi Umar,

It doesn't affect status, go ahead and upload all the necessary documents you think you missed and must be uploaded. Application position is affected only when its last update date changes i.e. when CO contacts or you press Information Provided button.


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,
I have submitted my application through immiaccount on 9th november 2017 and working on uploading documents for me and my spouse. Yesterday I did my medical done. I have 2 questions.
1. If I am logging in to skillselect portal i am still seeing the status as invited and apply visa button is there. Even though I had idea that the status will get changed after submitting. Any idea on that or am I missing something?
2. There is one option while uploading documents for my spouse is 'custody document'. What is that??


----------



## peRFect19

Answers inline - 



mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my application through immiaccount on 9th november 2017 and working on uploading documents for me and my spouse. Yesterday I did my medical done. I have 2 questions.
> 1. If I am logging in to skillselect portal i am still seeing the status as invited and apply visa button is there. Even though I had idea that the status will get changed after submitting. Any idea on that or am I missing something? - *I think this is more of a technical glitch that should get resolved within a couple of days. You should get an email notification stating that your EOI has been suspended and the application has been submitted. A few members did face this issue and I guess there is a separate thread as well highlighting the issue. Someone also provided an email id to reach out to DIBP TechSupport team there. *
> 2. There is one option while uploading documents for my spouse is 'custody document'. What is that?? - *This is not required to be filled in case you do not have a migrating child.*


----------



## kukulkan

dvinoth86 said:


> Anyone along similar timelines?
> 
> Tried to query about the status. Where can i find the processing time frames?
> 
> _Global processing times are now published on our website. We do not provide progress updates if your application is still within the processing time for 90% of applications.
> _
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261112 Systems Analyst - 75 points
> 189 invite : 27-Jul-2017
> 189 visa lodge : 27-Jul-2017
> Docs uploaded : 27-Jul-2017
> Case Officer Contact: 2nd Sept (Request for Form 80, Australia Police, Employer Payslips)
> Docs uploaded: 12th Sept 2017
> Status : Application in Processing


Yes, mine is almost same as yours. 

189 visa lodge : 28-Jul-2017
Docs uploaded : 28-Jul-2017
Case Officer Contact: 28 August (Requested to resubmit form 80, stupid consultancy guys)
Docs uploaded: 12th Sept 2017


Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## sultan_azam

corlelon said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> Sure, previously I saw being granted with IED of either PCC or Medical dates (whichever earlier), but obviously for me it's based on Grant Date (so later IED) as my PCC and Medical had been done earlier => I guess IED is relaxed now, at least in my case (even if they gave me IED on old rule, I still have few months for val trip). Hope it helps!


ok, what were your pcc/medicals date and whats your IED ??


----------



## sultan_azam

au513 said:


> Also, sometimes CO asks for evidence of relationship (spouse) even though a marriage certificate is uploaded. What else needs to be loaded for evidence of relationship?


marriage certificate
spouse name in passport
joint bank account statement etc are enough

cases which involve recent marriage are asked for additional evidence of relationship else aforesaid are enough


----------



## sultan_azam

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my application through immiaccount on 9th november 2017 and working on uploading documents for me and my spouse. Yesterday I did my medical done. I have 2 questions.
> 1. If I am logging in to skillselect portal i am still seeing the status as invited and apply visa button is there. Even though I had idea that the status will get changed after submitting. Any idea on that or am I missing something?
> 2. There is one option while uploading documents for my spouse is 'custody document'. What is that??


1. that problem is appearing for lot many applicants, the apply button eventually disappears, so i hope it shouldnt be a problem, if it persists them email the skillselect team regarding this

2. ignore that custody document thing for spouse


----------



## sultan_azam

UmarSid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I front loaded all the documents on the time of lodging application 06 Oct now I need to upload polio certificate because most people from Pakistan on immitracker have mentioned that CO demanded polio certificate. Will this affect my application status/position/CO assignment Date.


upload it before case officer asks for it... the moment CO picks up your file, it should be complete wrt documents


----------



## sultan_azam

batra38383 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Do I need to submit all of the above documents?


better if you can submit all


----------



## mpathak9

peRFect19 said:


> Answers inline -
> 
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I have submitted my application through immiaccount on 9th november 2017 and working on uploading documents for me and my spouse. Yesterday I did my medical done. I have 2 questions.
> 1. If I am logging in to skillselect portal i am still seeing the status as invited and apply visa button is there. Even though I had idea that the status will get changed after submitting. Any idea on that or am I missing something? - *I think this is more of a technical glitch that should get resolved within a couple of days. You should get an email notification stating that your EOI has been suspended and the application has been submitted. A few members did face this issue and I guess there is a separate thread as well highlighting the issue. Someone also provided an email id to reach out to DIBP TechSupport team there. *
> 2. There is one option while uploading documents for my spouse is 'custody document'. What is that?? - *This is not required to be filled in case you do not have a migrating child.*
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy for your quick response.


----------



## 2nd12th

youngpil said:


> I have a very similar timeline as yours. The current processing time is 7-8 months so we'll need to wait until Feb or Mar. Cheers!


It looks like they r making direct grant in just 6 to 7 weeks for decision ready application. Rest all depends on the complexicity and requirement for your application.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35

Hi friends

I got invitation 2 days back. Now i m in the stage of applying visa. I have a doubt that is it possible to upload documents 2 nd time or we have to wait for CO request. Because my Pcc will get only next week.
Should i upload remaining documents now or i have to wait for getting Pcc

Please reply


----------



## sultan_azam

auslover35 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got invitation 2 days back. Now i m in the stage of applying visa. I have a doubt that is it possible to upload documents 2 nd time or we have to wait for CO request. Because my Pcc will get only next week.
> Should i upload remaining documents now or i have to wait for getting Pcc
> 
> Please reply


after paying visa fees, wait for some time(an hour) and then start uploading documents which you are having right now

upload pcc when you get it...

we can keep uploading documents before visa is granted... dont wait for CO to advise you on document upload

good luck


----------



## peRFect19

auslover35 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got invitation 2 days back. Now i m in the stage of applying visa. I have a doubt that is it possible to upload documents 2 nd time or we have to wait for CO request. Because my Pcc will get only next week.
> Should i upload remaining documents now or i have to wait for getting Pcc
> 
> Please reply


You can go ahead and upload the documents without waiting for CO contact. CO contact might lead to delay in processing, as stated on DIBP website as well. It's advisable to start uploading your other documents and upload the PCC when you get it next week. And yes, you can upload the documents anytime before CO picks your file and specifically asks for a particular document(s). Uploading every document upfront increases the chances for a direct grant.


----------



## auslover35

Friends

Thanks for your quick reply. 

Skillselect maintenance shutdown is there tomorrow . So i am planning to apply visa after that to avoid the chance of technical issues.


----------



## iaooi1

auslover35 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got invitation 2 days back. Now i m in the stage of applying visa. I have a doubt that is it possible to upload documents 2 nd time or we have to wait for CO request. Because my Pcc will get only next week.
> Should i upload remaining documents now or i have to wait for getting Pcc
> 
> Please reply


Based on my own personal experience, I would highly suggest to have ALL documents prepared beforehand. As mentioned by others, by giving an opportunity for CO to request for additional documents, this will delay the approval for your application significantly. I wouldn't risk it if I were you.


----------



## sonamt

Dear all, does the health gets approved before CO assess the applications. How do I know if the health is all checked by DIBP physicians? Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3prazol3

You will see it in Immiaccount


----------



## om3prazol3

CO will only make a decision after health exams are completed


----------



## ngenhit

Any clue on what to do if the system has auto-triggered another health check (for my partner). Both of us had done health check 2 months back!. 

But now the system has thrown another HAP ID at me for my partner (offshore, and I'm onshore)!

And, the e-medical pdf is showing that my partner (offshore) has to do a complete re-do! 

The prior health check HAP ID (for both of us) still shows "Health clearance provided. No action required". I am not sure whether the immiaccount system messed it up?


----------



## tc181985

Bllack said:


> My lodgement date is 26 Sept 2017.
> 
> Fingers crossed now..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Mine VISA lodged date 28 September 17

I am also awaiting Grant.

Hoping in the next week


----------



## shekharsince1986

tc181985 said:


> Mine VISA lodged date 28 September 17
> 
> I am also awaiting Grant.
> 
> Hoping in the next week


Start packing comrades 

The best is yet to come!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

shekharsince1986 said:


> Start packing comrades
> 
> The best is yet to come!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


2 Oct...all documents front loaded. pTe scores sent. Fingers crossed.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,
PTE scores by default goes to DIBP after we get results. Do we still need to send it again? And how are you sending it by Pearson portal??


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> PTE scores by default goes to DIBP after we get results. Do we still need to send it again? And how are you sending it by Pearson portal??


No, this is not true, PTE scores do not get sent automatically to DIBP. You will have to follow steps in PTE web portal to send scores to DIBP. I missed this step and CO has asked me to send it to them.


----------



## NAVK

Hi..I have received invitation on 9th and lodged visa on 10th but yet to upload docs.. I have arranged these docs..pls let me know if they are sufficient or need to upload any other. 

Main applicant :
- passport as identity doc and DOB verification 
- academic transcript for highest qualification claimed (Aus uni)
- completion letter from uni for claiming Aus study requirements 
- PTE score report (sent to DIBP)
- CPA migration skill assessment 
- Professional Year certificate 
- CPA employment skill assessment 
- employment reference letter on company letter head with duties and responsibilities 
- PAYG and recent payslips (still working)
- AFP
- Indian PCC applied..yet to receive 
- Have done medicals just 3 weeks ago for 457 visa and using the same (chest x-ray, health examination, hiv test)

Spouse:
- passport
- marriage certificate 
- Indian PCC dated May 17..heard that it is valid for one year
- No AFP as she arrived in Aus just 4 months ago 
- medicals same as above 
- education certificates to prove functional English 

Queries:
- Do I have to submit bank statements, tax return and super statement to prove my employment?
- Does offer letter is needed or reference letter is enough? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wascorlelon

NAVK said:


> Hi..I have received invitation on 9th and lodged visa on 10th but yet to upload docs.. I have arranged these docs..pls let me know if they are sufficient or need to upload any other.
> 
> Main applicant :
> - passport as identity doc and DOB verification
> - academic transcript for highest qualification claimed (Aus uni)
> - completion letter from uni for claiming Aus study requirements
> - PTE score report (sent to DIBP)
> - CPA migration skill assessment
> - Professional Year certificate
> - CPA employment skill assessment
> - employment reference letter on company letter head with duties and responsibilities
> - PAYG and recent payslips (still working)
> - AFP
> - Indian PCC applied..yet to receive
> - Have done medicals just 3 weeks ago for 457 visa and using the same (chest x-ray, health examination, hiv test)
> 
> Spouse:
> - passport
> - marriage certificate
> - Indian PCC dated May 17..heard that it is valid for one year
> - No AFP as she arrived in Aus just 4 months ago
> - medicals same as above
> - education certificates to prove functional English
> 
> Queries:
> - Do I have to submit bank statements, tax return and super statement to prove my employment?
> - Does offer letter is needed or reference letter is enough?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


- Do I have to submit bank statements, tax return and super statement to prove my employment?
=> You should. As much as you can if you are aiming for Direct grant.
- Does offer letter is needed or reference letter is enough? 
=> Same as above. Reference letter is probably not enough to prove your employment if you are aiming for Direct Grant. Upload as many evidence as you can!


----------



## NAVK

wascorlelon said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..I have received invitation on 9th and lodged visa on 10th but yet to upload docs.. I have arranged these docs..pls let me know if they are sufficient or need to upload any other.
> 
> Main applicant :
> - passport as identity doc and DOB verification
> - academic transcript for highest qualification claimed (Aus uni)
> - completion letter from uni for claiming Aus study requirements
> - PTE score report (sent to DIBP)
> - CPA migration skill assessment
> - Professional Year certificate
> - CPA employment skill assessment
> - employment reference letter on company letter head with duties and responsibilities
> - PAYG and recent payslips (still working)
> - AFP
> - Indian PCC applied..yet to receive
> - Have done medicals just 3 weeks ago for 457 visa and using the same (chest x-ray, health examination, hiv test)
> 
> Spouse:
> - passport
> - marriage certificate
> - Indian PCC dated May 17..heard that it is valid for one year
> - No AFP as she arrived in Aus just 4 months ago
> - medicals same as above
> - education certificates to prove functional English
> 
> Queries:
> - Do I have to submit bank statements, tax return and super statement to prove my employment?
> - Does offer letter is needed or reference letter is enough?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> - Do I have to submit bank statements, tax return and super statement to prove my employment?
> =&gt; You should. As much as you can if you are aiming for Direct grant.
> - Does offer letter is needed or reference letter is enough?
> =&gt; Same as above. Reference letter is probably not enough to prove your employment if you are aiming for Direct Grant. Upload as many evidence as you can!
Click to expand...

Thank you..any other docs to be uploaded?? Pls advise


----------



## wascorlelon

NAVK said:


> Thank you..any other docs to be uploaded?? Pls advise


For employment: Upload Payslips and Tax Docs and Sufficient and Reference letter showing RnR from HR (best).


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Any CO contact for applications lodged on October?


----------



## rpalni

As per current trend daily 80% of grant are of direct grant cases, if it will goes like this and dibp wont put any hold on new cases then I am afraid this year visa quota will finish on direct grant cases and persons who are waiting from long like from june, july or august their chance won't come. 

Please don't take it personally.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> As per current trend daily 80% of grant are of direct grant cases, if it will goes like this and dibp wont put any hold on new cases then I am afraid this year visa quota will finish on direct grant cases and persons who are waiting from long like from june, july or august their chance won't come.
> 
> Please don't take it personally.


I remembered almost 1 week back someone posted in this forum that dibp going to put hold on recent cases. What was that date? and how authentic that information was?


----------



## Bllack

rpalni said:


> As per current trend daily 80% of grant are of direct grant cases, if it will goes like this and dibp wont put any hold on new cases then I am afraid this year visa quota will finish on direct grant cases and persons who are waiting from long like from june, july or august their chance won't come.
> 
> Please don't take it personally.


I think they are giving grants for old cases too..

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> PTE scores by default goes to DIBP after we get results. Do we still need to send it again? And how are you sending it by Pearson portal??


Only if u have selected to send the scores automatically to DIBP when you filled the form for PTE.
ELSE you need to send it manually after receiving scores.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> PTE scores by default goes to DIBP after we get results. Do we still need to send it again? And how are you sending it by Pearson portal??
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is not true, PTE scores do not get sent automatically to DIBP. You will have to follow steps in PTE web portal to send scores to DIBP. I missed this step and CO has asked me to send it to them.
Click to expand...

After I received marks i got an email within 2 days that your score is sent to Australia, so as you said I tried yesterday to send my score to Australia and got a notification that it's already sent and you cannot resend.


----------



## mykmallett

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Any CO contact for applications lodged on October?


According to immitracker there is one grant from October lodgement so far. Must have happened in the last day or so


----------



## mpathak9

Bllack said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> PTE scores by default goes to DIBP after we get results. Do we still need to send it again? And how are you sending it by Pearson portal??
> 
> 
> 
> Only if u have selected to send the scores automatically to DIBP when you filled the form for PTE.
> ELSE you need to send it manually after receiving scores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes I selected to send it automatically. So I believe no action for me for sending score.


----------



## AbhayJha

mykmallett said:


> According to immitracker there is one grant from October lodgement so far. Must have happened in the last day or so


Woww its really random then. What was the lodge date of the October application? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Bllack said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per current trend daily 80% of grant are of direct grant cases, if it will goes like this and dibp wont put any hold on new cases then I am afraid this year visa quota will finish on direct grant cases and persons who are waiting from long like from june, july or august their chance won't come.
> 
> Please don't take it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are giving grants for old cases too..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Therefore I said only 80% recent cases.


----------



## rrealansari

When I can expect my grant. 
Medical approved and visa application submitted on Oct,17 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## adishjain86

Hi Everyone,

Anybody else receiving this notification when logged into Immi Account, Does this anything to do with the application processing timelines?

*Applications not yet lodged on 17 November 2017*

If you intend to commence and/or submit your application form, please do so and ensure that you have attached supporting documents before 7pm (AEDT) on Friday 17 November 2017. All applications in ImmiAccount which have not yet been lodged will show as 'Incomplete' following the system outage. You may need to answer additional questions when accessing your application following the system outage.


Cheers,
AJ


----------



## rathishv

adishjain86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Anybody else receiving this notification when logged into Immi Account, Does this anything to do with the application processing timelines?
> 
> *Applications not yet lodged on 17 November 2017*
> 
> If you intend to commence and/or submit your application form, please do so and ensure that you have attached supporting documents before 7pm (AEDT) on Friday 17 November 2017. All applications in ImmiAccount which have not yet been lodged will show as 'Incomplete' following the system outage. You may need to answer additional questions when accessing your application following the system outage.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


I can also see the same message. I think they are updating immi online to include additional questions.
Hope the additional questions are not applicable who already uploaded the docs and are already in "Received" status ?


----------



## atif1987

rrealansari said:


> When I can expect my grant.
> Medical approved and visa application submitted on Oct,17
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7
> 
> EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invited: 4th October, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
> Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


Only dibp can tell you that

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## jtcherian

rrealansari said:


> When I can expect my grant.
> Medical approved and visa application submitted on Oct,17
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7
> 
> EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invited: 4th October, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
> Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17




By going the information on immitracker they are handing out grants for applicants in Sep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtcherian

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> No, this is not true, PTE scores do not get sent automatically to DIBP. You will have to follow steps in PTE web portal to send scores to DIBP. I missed this step and CO has asked me to send it to them.




But wouldnt PTE automatically send if you have selected the option while booiking the test. I have received email confirmation that my test scores were send to DIBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

jtcherian said:


> But wouldnt PTE automatically send if you have selected the option while booiking the test. I have received email confirmation that my test scores were send to DIBP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes agreed. Happened to me, were sent automatically.. I thought they pulled it somehow   funny me !!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nit6080405

*Visa Grant*

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you all that I've got my grant on 4th of this month (find details below) after a long wait of almost 11 months.

I've been a silent member of this forum and I must say the information/ comments in this forum really hepled me to go through this phase with lesser pain. 

For which I want to Thankyou all the members of this forum especially the senior members who've been helping other guys with their valuable feedbacks and I wish all the applicants waiting for their grant should get it quickly.. 

I could not post the same as I was travelling for last few days.

The IED provided to me is 16th dec. 2017 and I am planning to make my first entry in the last week of this month. However I have few questions about the first entry :

1 : Will that be fine to tell immigration persons at airports (both INDIA & AUSTRALIA) that I will be staying for a couple of days and this trip is for visa activation (i.e if they ask for purpose of visit)

2 : What should be selected on the Departure & Arrival card on the airports for the purpose of the visit (e.g out of business, employment, studies etc.)

As I waited a long time for my grant so I am a bit nervous about this trip , So any inputs from members who already been this situation would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks in advance...

Visa lodged : 16th Dec. 2016
Points claimed for Employment : 5 
Employment Verification : Not that I am aware of.
Grant : 4th November 2017
Team : Adelaide


----------



## vdhim23

*189/190 Visa Preparation For 2018*

Hi Everyone,

I have given the PTE exam and got 65+ in each module. Thus I got 10 Marks.
My Age is 30 Years. And have experience of 4.6 years on papers. Since I have done master's therefore have less work exp. Moreover, where I worked for 1 year, I have not able to get affidavit and R&R letter. In a nutshell, below are my score

Age - 30 Pts
PTE - 10 Pts
Education - 15 Pts 

Total - 55 Points.

In May/June. My work exp. will be 5 years and my spouse who also work in my field can earn 5 points.

Hence I can gather 10 more points : Total 55+10=65

Then I am planning to take State Sponsorship from NSW, I already worked in NSW for 5 months. Some people tell its very hard to get SS for Software Engineer 261313 with score 65.

Please advice me on below question : For which ANZSCO code should I apply to get early SS as I am IT professional in INDIA. And what are the possibilities for me. 79 in PTE is very hard for me to get.

Thanks,


----------



## AbhayJha

nit6080405 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I've got my grant on 4th of this month (find details below) after a long wait of almost 11 months.
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum and I must say the information/ comments in this forum really hepled me to go through this phase with lesser pain.
> 
> For which I want to Thankyou all the members of this forum especially the senior members who've been helping other guys with their valuable feedbacks and I wish all the applicants waiting for their grant should get it quickly..
> 
> I could not post the same as I was travelling for last few days.
> 
> The IED provided to me is 16th dec. 2017 and I am planning to make my first entry in the last week of this month. However I have few questions about the first entry :
> 
> 1 : Will that be fine to tell immigration persons at airports (both INDIA & AUSTRALIA) that I will be staying for a couple of days and this trip is for visa activation (i.e if they ask for purpose of visit)
> 
> 2 : What should be selected on the Departure & Arrival card on the airports for the purpose of the visit (e.g out of business, employment, studies etc.)
> 
> As I waited a long time for my grant so I am a bit nervous about this trip , So any inputs from members who already been this situation would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Visa lodged : 16th Dec. 2016
> Points claimed for Employment : 5
> Employment Verification : Not that I am aware of.
> Grant : 4th November 2017
> Team : Adelaide


Congratulations  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## wascorlelon

I think the best you can aim for is 2613xx currently. You can apply for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI and try to improve your score meanwhile.

Also, if you can get PTE 65+, you can get PTE 79+ (with some efforts, of course) !! PTE is so much a test with tips and tricks, and with some more practice and research on tips how to score, you can get it (if trust me enough, u will get 79 )...

All the best!arty:



vdhim23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have given the PTE exam and got 65+ in each module. Thus I got 10 Marks.
> My Age is 30 Years. And have experience of 4.6 years on papers. Since I have done master's therefore have less work exp. Moreover, where I worked for 1 year, I have not able to get affidavit and R&R letter. In a nutshell, below are my score
> 
> Age - 30 Pts
> PTE - 10 Pts
> Education - 15 Pts
> 
> Total - 55 Points.
> 
> In May/June. My work exp. will be 5 years and my spouse who also work in my field can earn 5 points.
> 
> Hence I can gather 10 more points : Total 55+10=65
> 
> Then I am planning to take State Sponsorship from NSW, I already worked in NSW for 5 months. Some people tell its very hard to get SS for Software Engineer 261313 with score 65.
> 
> Please advice me on below question : For which ANZSCO code should I apply to get early SS as I am IT professional in INDIA. And what are the possibilities for me. 79 in PTE is very hard for me to get.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam

nit6080405 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I've got my grant on 4th of this month (find details below) after a long wait of almost 11 months.
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum and I must say the information/ comments in this forum really hepled me to go through this phase with lesser pain.
> 
> For which I want to Thankyou all the members of this forum especially the senior members who've been helping other guys with their valuable feedbacks and I wish all the applicants waiting for their grant should get it quickly..
> 
> I could not post the same as I was travelling for last few days.
> 
> The IED provided to me is 16th dec. 2017 and I am planning to make my first entry in the last week of this month. However I have few questions about the first entry :
> 
> 1 : Will that be fine to tell immigration persons at airports (both INDIA & AUSTRALIA) that I will be staying for a couple of days and this trip is for visa activation (i.e if they ask for purpose of visit)
> 
> 2 : What should be selected on the Departure & Arrival card on the airports for the purpose of the visit (e.g out of business, employment, studies etc.)
> 
> As I waited a long time for my grant so I am a bit nervous about this trip , So any inputs from members who already been this situation would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Visa lodged : 16th Dec. 2016
> Points claimed for Employment : 5
> Employment Verification : Not that I am aware of.
> Grant : 4th November 2017
> Team : Adelaide



congratulations for the visa grant....

1. yeah, you can tell them you are in Australia for few days

2. I guess the departure card thing has been removed from Indian airports..

dont be nervous... enjoy


----------



## adishjain86

vdhim23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have given the PTE exam and got 65+ in each module. Thus I got 10 Marks.
> My Age is 30 Years. And have experience of 4.6 years on papers. Since I have done master's therefore have less work exp. Moreover, where I worked for 1 year, I have not able to get affidavit and R&R letter. In a nutshell, below are my score
> 
> Age - 30 Pts
> PTE - 10 Pts
> Education - 15 Pts
> 
> Total - 55 Points.
> 
> In May/June. My work exp. will be 5 years and my spouse who also work in my field can earn 5 points.
> 
> Hence I can gather 10 more points : Total 55+10=65
> 
> Then I am planning to take State Sponsorship from NSW, I already worked in NSW for 5 months. Some people tell its very hard to get SS for Software Engineer 261313 with score 65.
> 
> Please advice me on below question : For which ANZSCO code should I apply to get early SS as I am IT professional in INDIA. And what are the possibilities for me. 79 in PTE is very hard for me to get.
> 
> Thanks,


You can use 261112 - System Analyst Or 261311/12/13 - Programmer or 263111 - Networks
You can refer to the "ANZSCO Descriptions" PDF for detailed Employment duties and subjects and decide which one best suit you.


Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussietobe

sultan_azam said:


> Aussietobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Seniors, I have one query, I lodged my visa on 9 sep 2017 in 261313. After lodging I decided to renew my passport which was expiring next year and got it today. My ques is that I can update the details through immi account?
> 
> 
> Secondly do I need a fresh pcc for this passport?
> 
> Thirdly. I uploaded all documents but still the status is received, is it because my old passport got cancelled when I applied for a new one and the CO did not issued a grant on a cancelled passport?
> 
> Sultan bhai. Amazing tiger, please throw some light on this.
> Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> Update your new passport details inside immiaccount as soon as possible
> 
> The grant letter will come with new passport number
> 
> New PCC not required
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your valuable input..


----------



## atif1987

Guys one quick question
I left UAe after a 3 year stay in September I got my PCC in August 26 for uae.i haven't returned to uae. Now uae PCC says it's valid for 3 months. I have front loaded all docs on the time of visa application. Will the CO ask for uae PCC again. Or will the one work on 28 August work. I have left UAe for good and don't plan. To return
Kindly advise


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## SakulGupta

*Experts, please Advice*

Hi Experts,

I am planning for 261313 and have appeared for PTE yesterday. My scores are: 

90(R), 85(W), 83(S), 78(L)

Overall, I gained 10 points.

So, my points tally (Age->20+ Edu->15+ Exp->15 + Pte->10) = 65 points now. 

For NSW, it would be 70 points. But, I have heard that NSW state is not calling anyone now. Is it correct?

So, from your expertise and experience, can you please suggest if applying for the EOI is beneficial? Within what time frame do you think my case would probably get a call?


----------



## atif1987

SakulGupta said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning for 261313 and have appeared for PTE yesterday. My scores are:
> 
> 90(R), 85(W), 83(S), 78(L)
> 
> Overall, I gained 10 points.
> 
> So, my points tally (Age->20+ Edu->15+ Exp->15 + Pte->10) = 65 points now.
> 
> For NSW, it would be 70 points. But, I have heard that NSW state is not calling anyone now. Is it correct?
> 
> So, from your expertise and experience, can you please suggest if applying for the EOI is beneficial? Within what time frame do you think my case would probably get a call?


Who ever told you nsw is not calling is lying .I created a dummy eoi few months back for nsw I got an invite 2days back

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## shekharsince1986

atif1987 said:


> Guys one quick question
> I left UAe after a 3 year stay in September I got my PCC in August 26 for uae.i haven't returned to uae. Now uae PCC says it's valid for 3 months. I have front loaded all docs on the time of visa application. Will the CO ask for uae PCC again. Or will the one work on 28 August work. I have left UAe for good and don't plan. To return
> Kindly advise
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


It may say that its valid for only 3 months however DIBP usually accepts PCCs for 1 year. No worries!!! Happens to everyone been to UAE. 

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

SakulGupta said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning for 261313 and have appeared for PTE yesterday. My scores are:
> 
> 90(R), 85(W), 83(S), 78(L)
> 
> Overall, I gained 10 points.
> 
> So, my points tally (Age->20+ Edu->15+ Exp->15 + Pte->10) = 65 points now.
> 
> For NSW, it would be 70 points. But, I have heard that NSW state is not calling anyone now. Is it correct?
> 
> So, from your expertise and experience, can you please suggest if applying for the EOI is beneficial? Within what time frame do you think my case would probably get a call?


You have good score, Why don't you try PTE again since you almost got 79 points in all the sections points. Invite is just at the next door.

Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

I know it is a wrong place to ask. But I didn't get answer in the appropriate thread. So posting here. 

I am an electrical engineer. I have done my skill assessment with EA. 

I want to claim 5 points from my partner. She is BCA. And having only 2 years experience. One as operation executive, network. One as software engineer, programming. 

Is it possible to get the positive assessment from ACS under software engineer aznsco? Does 2 years experience sufficient?


----------



## Heprex

atif1987 said:


> Who ever told you nsw is not calling is lying .I created a dummy eoi few months back for nsw I got an invite 2days back
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


Hello, pardon my ignorance, but why did you create a dummy EOI? What happen to that invite?


----------



## luvjd

Hello Gurus,
So I got the invite in the last round and I have time till Jan 8th to lodge visa.
However, my documents are not ready yet.
I applied for PCC in the local embassy and it will take at least a month.
I also need to get some financial documents which might take a week or two.
So my question is.. should I lodge the visa now or wait until I get my PCC?

Also, I want to complete the medicals before I am ready with all the other documents.

What do you suggest? or am I missing any important point.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## wascorlelon

luvjd said:


> Hello Gurus,
> So I got the invite in the last round and I have time till Jan 8th to lodge visa.
> However, my documents are not ready yet.
> I applied for PCC in the local embassy and it will take at least a month.
> I also need to get some financial documents which might take a week or two.
> So my question is.. should I lodge the visa now or wait until I get my PCC?
> 
> Also, I want to complete the medicals before I am ready with all the other documents.
> 
> What do you suggest? or am I missing any important point.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


If you aim for DIRECT (fastest possible) grant, make sure your documents are all ready latest 2 weeks (estimation) after you've lodged & paid the visa fee.

As long as all of your docs, PCC, Medicals are uploaded before CO assesses your case (which is around 1 month it seems, based on current trend for 2163xx), you will be fine!

So, a conservative suggestion is to lodge visa around 2 weeks before all your Docs are ready.

G'luck!!


----------



## shekharsince1986

sikkandar said:


> I know it is a wrong place to ask. But I didn't get answer in the appropriate thread. So posting here.
> 
> I am an electrical engineer. I have done my skill assessment with EA.
> 
> I want to claim 5 points from my partner. She is BCA. And having only 2 years experience. One as operation executive, network. One as software engineer, programming.
> 
> Is it possible to get the positive assessment from ACS under software engineer aznsco? Does 2 years experience sufficient?


Nope, she has only 2 years of experience and that would be deducted by ACS. You won't get any points.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar

shekharsince1986 said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is a wrong place to ask. But I didn't get answer in the appropriate thread. So posting here.
> 
> I am an electrical engineer. I have done my skill assessment with EA.
> 
> I want to claim 5 points from my partner. She is BCA. And having only 2 years experience. One as operation executive, network. One as software engineer, programming.
> 
> Is it possible to get the positive assessment from ACS under software engineer aznsco? Does 2 years experience sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, she has only 2 years of experience and that would be deducted by ACS. You won't get any points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We are not claiming any points for experience.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

sikkandar said:


> We are not claiming any points for experience.


1) If you can get a positive skill assessment from ACS (only need *related* qualification (ICT Major) & experience to the occupation 2+ years which will be deducted, yet will be given a positive skill assessment) .
2) IELTS 6 / PTE 50 
3) Age < 45 or 50 as i can remember
4) Both you and her occupation in the same list

So if all above is good, you can claim 5+ points.

Edit: More info on ACS Assessment: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


----------



## sikkandar

Mahesh Vandote said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not claiming any points for experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) If you can get a positive skill assessment from ACS (only need related qualification (Major in computing) & experience to the occupation 2+ years which will be deducted, yet will be given a positive skill assessment) .
> 2) IELTS 6 / PTE 50
> 3) Age &lt; 45 or 50 as i can remember
> 4) Both you and her occupation in the same list
> 
> So if all above is good, you can claim 5+ points.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## visakh

luvjd said:


> Hello Gurus,
> So I got the invite in the last round and I have time till Jan 8th to lodge visa.
> However, my documents are not ready yet.
> I applied for PCC in the local embassy and it will take at least a month.
> I also need to get some financial documents which might take a week or two.
> So my question is.. should I lodge the visa now or wait until I get my PCC?
> 
> Also, I want to complete the medicals before I am ready with all the other documents.
> 
> What do you suggest? or am I missing any important point.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Bro, you should have completed everything and ready for lodge before you get invited, (theory, you knows that when you will get ITA).

If you would have applied by NOV 2nd week, there is chance to get a direct within 45 days, i.e well before the christmas holidays.


Considering your present situation, i would suggest you to complete all the documentations ready and then upload and lodge the visa. OR lodge visa and start uploading docs, when you will likely to get completed all other things within a week.
after it. IF you get a CO contact, then your case may get delay for a month or two.

Its my suggestion, please get some more advises from Experts !!!


----------



## aminn_524

SakulGupta said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning for 261313 and have appeared for PTE yesterday. My scores are:
> 
> 90(R), 85(W), 83(S), 78(L)
> 
> So, my points tally (Age->20+ Edu->15+ Exp->15 + Pte->10) = 65 points now.
> ?


did you miss something here (Age->20+ Edu->15+ Exp->15 + Pte->10) ? because this is 60 points not 65. 

Even if you have already 65 points, you have no chance for 189 in this FY. Your PTE score is very good, so try to get 79+ to secure a place in this fiscal year. As to NSW, they are inviting right now, but it is very selective, and depends on first your PTE score and then your experience. Also the thing I noticed is that NSW prefers to invite 65 pointers for 261312-11


----------



## andreyx108b

Rania. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Rania Kabbara and i newly immigrated to Sydney Australia in June 2017. I have now an accounting and TAX practice called TAX STORE Ryde and i am willing to help you in this forum by opening this free TAX Q&A thread. I understand your struggles and concerns especially on the TAX Implications side of everything you want to do in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to post your questions here and i will be answering them publicly for the benefit of other users as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been there, i know it is hard and scary when you don't know what you need to do! This forum helped me big time at the days of my 189 visa application and here i am offering my help back
> 
> 
> 
> Shout your questions in the thread link i have in my signature, business Tax or Personal Tax, i can answer it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thread link is Australian TAX Q&A




Please PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

atif1987 said:


> I just sent my scores to DIBP. Hope all goes well
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017




All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

Hi. Your PCC should have been taken after you have left. If not, CO might ask PCC again. 

Validity mentioned in PCC is not important. If the PCC is taken after an individual has left that country, that what matters is the PCC date. This PCC date is a constraint for the Initial Entry Date (IED). 




atif1987 said:


> Guys one quick question
> I left UAe after a 3 year stay in September I got my PCC in August 26 for uae.i haven't returned to uae. Now uae PCC says it's valid for 3 months. I have front loaded all docs on the time of visa application. Will the CO ask for uae PCC again. Or will the one work on 28 August work. I have left UAe for good and don't plan. To return
> Kindly advise
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## jaiz

Hi guys I need help to decide whether I can apply under this category, my current role is described as senior information security specialist, but it?s not very technical and more into compliance with regard to isae 3402, bcms, internal audits, liasoning with external auditors for compliance, policy and procedures , I have external certifications in iso 27001, CISA, iso 22301, can I apply under this category or should I look into business analyst or quality assurance engineer, I have been struggling with this for quite some time and none of the consultants can also give me a clear picture, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SakulGupta

*Correction in age points*



aminn_524 said:


> did you miss something here (Age->20+ Edu->15+ Exp->15 + Pte->10) ? because this is 60 points not 65.
> 
> Even if you have already 65 points, you have no chance for 189 in this FY. Your PTE score is very good, so try to get 79+ to secure a place in this fiscal year. As to NSW, they are inviting right now, but it is very selective, and depends on first your PTE score and then your experience. Also the thing I noticed is that NSW prefers to invite 65 pointers for 261312-11



YOu are perfectly correct, the actual points are as below :-

(Age->25+ Edu->15+ Exp->15 + Pte->10) = 65


----------



## atif1987

Heprex said:


> Hello, pardon my ignorance, but why did you create a dummy EOI? What happen to that invite?


Created a dummy eoi just to check when Nsw started inviting. Deleted the eoi.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

Guys can some one shed some light on how dibp performs it's security check on an individual. I have submitted PCC from USA uae and Pakistan. Will mine case take longer.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

atif1987 said:


> Guys can some one shed some light on how dibp performs it's security check on an individual. I have submitted PCC from USA uae and Pakistan. Will mine case take longer.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017




These information is not really known, apart from rumors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

atif1987 said:


> Created a dummy eoi just to check when Nsw started inviting. Deleted the eoi.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


And that dummy EOI got invited? Correct me if I'm wrong here, you created a dummy EOI just to know if they are sending invites? Please tell me you're not doing this. You just wasted other chances.


----------



## nitingupta169

Hi All

Do we know when the next cycle is going to be? Considering that last week was not a full cycle, and conducted on Thursday, is there a possibility DIBP runs it this wednesday (15 Nov)?


----------



## alex.alter

applied through an agent and i just imported the application to my immi account. let the obsession begin..


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> applied through an agent and i just imported the application to my immi account. let the obsession begin..


What did you enter for the refrence number.?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> What did you enter for the refrence number.?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


its the one in the application invoice. it says ref no before your name.


----------



## sonamt

alex.alter said:


> applied through an agent and i just imported the application to my immi account. let the obsession begin..




Hi Alex, is that permissible? Will the agent become aware about that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

sonamt said:


> Hi Alex, is that permissible? Will the agent become aware about that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can import the application to your immi account. i searched around and apparently the agent does not get notified. even if they do it doesn't matter as long as you don't alter anything.


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> its the one in the application invoice. it says ref no before your name.


My agent only gave me the payment invoice. Is it the same as ftrn?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> My agent only gave me the payment invoice. Is it the same as ftrn?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


search for the word reference no in the invoice pdf. its inside the detail box before the applicant name.


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> search for the word reference no in the invoice pdf. its inside the detail box before the applicant name.


Guess my agent is a smartass. He provided me only the online payment receipt.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> Guess my agent is a smartass. He provided me only the online payment receipt.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


i see. maybe you should ask them for the invoice issued by DIBP. it has all the details.


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> i see. maybe you should ask them for the invoice issued by DIBP. it has all the details.


It is issued by dibp. It says tax invoice/receipt on the top. That's what all he gave me

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## sumitsagar

hi guys,
is birth certificate mandatory for visa application.
i heard that matriculation certificate can be given if one doesn't have birth certificate.

i somehow lost my matriculation certificate and only have mark sheet. i will have to go offshore to get one of these things.

or i can apply to get a birth certificate on basis of Indian passport from VFS Australia which they say will take only 5 working days.

does any one have any experience with that.

Thank you.


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> It is issued by dibp. It says tax invoice/receipt on the top. That's what all he gave me
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


sounds like thats it. it has a product and description section with your name . visa category. payment info. ftrn and a reference no. all in bold.


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> sounds like thats it. it has a product and description section with your name . visa category. payment info. ftrn and a reference no. all in bold.


I have tried entering Ftrn it's not working. It's a 10 digit no next to letters FtRN .not working


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> I have tried entering Ftrn it's not working. It's a 10 digit no next to letters FtRN .not working
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


yeah that didnt work. then I tried reference no. that worked. ref no has both letters and numbers.


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> yeah that didnt work. then I tried reference no. that worked. ref no has both letters and numbers.


Yeah.i guess that smartass altered the receipt before giving to me

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> Yeah.i guess that smartass altered the receipt before giving to me
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


i don't think that is legal.


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> i don't think that is legal.


Yes because on the receipt there is no alphanumeric numebr

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## mykmallett

atif1987 said:


> Created a dummy eoi just to check when Nsw started inviting. Deleted the eoi.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017



Don't do this. That was someones invite you pushed back.


----------



## nishish

*EA skill assessment*

Hi everyone. May I know that for skill assessment from Engineer Australia, did anyone here submit any career episode from an internship after the third year of college?
Thanks.


----------



## sumitsagar

anyone ?


sumitsagar said:


> hi guys,
> is birth certificate mandatory for visa application.
> i heard that matriculation certificate can be given if one doesn't have birth certificate.
> 
> i somehow lost my matriculation certificate and only have mark sheet. i will have to go offshore to get one of these things.
> 
> or i can apply to get a birth certificate on basis of Indian passport from VFS Australia which they say will take only 5 working days.
> 
> does any one have any experience with that.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## atif1987

nishish said:


> Hi everyone. May I know that for skill assessment from Engineer Australia, did anyone here submit any career episode from an internship after the third year of college?
> Thanks.


I did.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## thapasuresh

Hello everyone,
I would really appreciate your advice on this one. I applied my student visa to buy myself some time while waiting for the invitation back in September. My wife is pregnant and cannot attend visa medical so the student visa is on hold and we are holding BVA at the moment. Finally, after a long wait, we got the invitation and lodged the 189 visa and received BVC which is not in effect yet since we already have BVA. 
My question is, is there will be any problem if I withdraw my student visa application? If I do so, will my BVC become effective? 
Thanks in advance
Suresh


----------



## MohAdnan

thapasuresh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would really appreciate your advice on this one. I applied my student visa to buy myself some time while waiting for the invitation back in September. My wife is pregnant and cannot attend visa medical so the student visa is on hold and we are holding BVA at the moment. Finally, after a long wait, we got the invitation and lodged the 189 visa and received BVC which is not in effect yet since we already have BVA.
> My question is, is there will be any problem if I withdraw my student visa application? If I do so, will my BVC become effective?
> Thanks in advance
> Suresh


Yes, you can withdraw your student visa application.


----------



## krish75

MohAdnan said:


> thapasuresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I would really appreciate your advice on this one. I applied my student visa to buy myself some time while waiting for the invitation back in September. My wife is pregnant and cannot attend visa medical so the student visa is on hold and we are holding BVA at the moment. Finally, after a long wait, we got the invitation and lodged the 189 visa and received BVC which is not in effect yet since we already have BVA.
> My question is, is there will be any problem if I withdraw my student visa application? If I do so, will my BVC become effective?
> Thanks in advance
> Suresh
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can withdraw your student visa application.
Click to expand...

You can withdraw your student visa whenever you like its doesnt effect you current application. Dont waste you money for student visa now just withdraw.......


----------



## netsatan7

Dear All, 

I applied for 189 Visa on 29 October, finished uploading all documents and medicals by 7 November. Any idea when should I expect CO contact ? What are the chances of Direct Grant if I have submitted all documents possible already? If the CO doesn't message me for any additional documents, will the status change to something between CO assignment and processing? 

Also do they check employment records if you have not claimed any points for it. (Just asking to analyse the time period for Visa grant)


----------



## MohAdnan

netsatan7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa on 29 October, finished uploading all documents and medicals by 7 November. Any idea when should I expect CO contact ? What are the chances of Direct Grant if I have submitted all documents possible already? If the CO doesn't message me for any additional documents, will the status change to something between CO assignment and processing?
> 
> Also do they check employment records if you have not claimed any points for it. (Just asking to analyse the time period for Visa grant)


If you have *really *uploaded all the documents then you should expect direct grant. Sometimes status changes to *Assessment in Progress *when you receive Commencement email, otherwise status remains *Received*.

Please make sure you have uploaded Polio Certificate as well even if you had provided it to the clinic at the time of medicals. I have seen many people who would have got direct grant but CO asked polio certificate.

Regarding your last question I have seen one case in this forum who was asked to provide evidence of employment for which they didn't claim any points.


----------



## netsatan7

MohAdnan said:


> If you have *really *uploaded all the documents then you should expect direct grant. Sometimes status changes to *Assessment in Progress *when you receive Commencement email, otherwise status remains *Received*.
> 
> Please make sure you have uploaded Polio Certificate as well even if you had provided it to the clinic at the time of medicals. I have seen many people who would have got direct grant but CO asked polio certificate.
> 
> Regarding your last question I have seen one case in this forum who was asked to provide evidence of employment for which they didn't claim any points.


I have actually uploaded Reference Letters of all employments as well. I was asking about back checking since this will involve time differences and working day differences. 

I was not asked for Polio certificate in Medical, however, I have uploaded the Certificate in Evidence of Health, Others Section. 

Beside the obvious, I have uploaded Form 80 , Form 1221, Polio Certificate, Family Registration Certificate and Statutory Character Disclaimer as well.


----------



## sonamt

Dear all, 
Is polio certificate compulsory for all the offshore applicants or is it specific to applicants from few countries? I doing my medical soon and my referral letter doesn't ask that? Any link to this requirements. Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

nishish said:


> Hi everyone. May I know that for skill assessment from Engineer Australia, did anyone here submit any career episode from an internship after the third year of college?
> Thanks.


if you are able to prove the internship by any certificate or document, you are good to go.


----------



## MohAdnan

sonamt said:


> Dear all,
> Is polio certificate compulsory for all the offshore applicants or is it specific to applicants from few countries? I doing my medical soon and my referral letter doesn't ask that? Any link to this requirements. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not mandatory for every country.


----------



## MohAdnan

netsatan7 said:


> I have actually uploaded Reference Letters of all employments as well. I was asking about back checking since this will involve time differences and working day differences.
> 
> I was not asked for Polio certificate in Medical, however, I have uploaded the Certificate in Evidence of Health, Others Section.
> 
> Beside the obvious, I have uploaded Form 80 , Form 1221, Polio Certificate, Family Registration Certificate and Statutory Character Disclaimer as well.


Usually employment verification is done by Australian High Commission (AHC) in that country not directly by DIBP.


----------



## NAVK

Form 80 , Form 1221, Polio Certificate, Family Registration Certificate and Statutory Character Disclaimer as well. Are these mandatory to upload or can wait until a CO requests? When I check Dibp website for 189 docs these haven't been mentioned


----------



## NAVK

thapasuresh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would really appreciate your advice on this one. I applied my student visa to buy myself some time while waiting for the invitation back in September. My wife is pregnant and cannot attend visa medical so the student visa is on hold and we are holding BVA at the moment. Finally, after a long wait, we got the invitation and lodged the 189 visa and received BVC which is not in effect yet since we already have BVA.
> My question is, is there will be any problem if I withdraw my student visa application? If I do so, will my BVC become effective?
> Thanks in advance
> Suresh


If you withdraw student visa, then two things happen. BVA gets inactive and BVC becomes active..under BVC you don't have travel rights and and you can't even get a BVB like in BVB..so you have to wait until your visa is approved to travel..if there is any emergency that is going to be a problem.. sometimes you don't have working rights on BVC..so double check your BVC in detail.. I'm also in the same situation but I have 457 and 189


----------



## Salimmanj

Why no grants today so far?


----------



## ANI4ever

My occupation is Civil Engineer
Bachelor degree +15
Age 27 +30
IETLS (Attempt to get Four 7s) Currently waiting for re mark on two tests
Australia Study Requirement Fulfilled 5

If I got IELTS all 7s, I will have 60 points in 189 and 65 in 190.

What is your thoughts on applying 189 or 190?

I had also applied for 489 family sponsor, just waiting on the process. But I would also like to apply 189 or 190 once i got my IELTS done.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Any grants reported? DIBP is crawlinggg 



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvashisht

Hi Everyone,

Just a question. If you Immi Account shows status as "Finalised". what does that mean. Does it always mean "Granted" or something else ?

Regards,
Bhupesh


----------



## ANI4ever

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a question. If you Immi Account shows status as "Finalised". what does that mean. Does it always mean "Granted" or something else ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh


Either refused or granted i supposed.


----------



## shekharsince1986

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a question. If you Immi Account shows status as "Finalised". what does that mean. Does it always mean "Granted" or something else ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh


Get ready for grant, anytime now!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## thapasuresh

MohAdnan said:


> Yes, you can withdraw your student visa application.


Thank you.


----------



## shekharsince1986

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a question. If you Immi Account shows status as "Finalised". what does that mean. Does it always mean "Granted" or something else ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh


Official DIBP answer : A decision has been made on the application. You will be notified of the decision by email or post.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## thapasuresh

NAVK said:


> If you withdraw student visa, then two things happen. BVA gets inactive and BVC becomes active..under BVC you don't have travel rights and and you can't even get a BVB like in BVB..so you have to wait until your visa is approved to travel..if there is any emergency that is going to be a problem.. sometimes you don't have working rights on BVC..so double check your BVC in detail.. I'm also in the same situation but I have 457 and 189


Thank you for the info. Hopefully, there won't be any emergencies and I have checked the visa detail, its a BVC (class WC), which has full work and study rights. The reason I want to withdraw is I cannot afford to pay 7k for next semester which starts in a week. Thanks again. Feeling relieved.


----------



## sonamt

MohAdnan said:


> It's not mandatory for every country.




Any list of countries that require polio cert. thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello everyone, 
All docs upload except for Medicals ,Should we upload any docs in medicals like receipt of medicals or some thing else ???


----------



## aminn_524

shekharsince1986 said:


> Any grants reported? DIBP is crawlinggg
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


yes, exactly, It seems they do not work today since no grant has been reported opcorn:


----------



## NGN2017

sonamt said:


> Any list of countries that require polio cert. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my memory, Iraq, Israel, Congo, Pakistan.. and there are probably 5 more.. mostly african region.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

dillipreddy said:


> Hello everyone,
> All docs upload except for Medicals ,Should we upload any docs in medicals like receipt of medicals or some thing else ???


If you have it upload it. If you have completed meds, the results will be uploaded quite soon.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a question. If you Immi Account shows status as "Finalised". what does that mean. Does it always mean "Granted" or something else ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh


Congratulations !!!
Finalised means Visa ready 
you can check ur mail id for golden mail or if u apply by agent u can check them too!!!
Try to check in my vevo app too!!!


----------



## sara26

sara26 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> Finalised means Visa ready
> you can check ur mail id for golden mail or if u apply by agent u can check them too!!!
> Try to check in my vevo app too!!!


Can u pls.share your timelime?


----------



## netsatan7

NAVK said:


> Form 80 , Form 1221, Polio Certificate, Family Registration Certificate and Statutory Character Disclaimer as well. Are these mandatory to upload or can wait until a CO requests? When I check Dibp website for 189 docs these haven't been mentioned


I have heard from many that Form 80 and Form 1221 were asked. Polio Certificate is mainly for Polio affect countries i.e. Pakistan and some other African countries, FRC I used for Proof of Age and Statutory Character Disclaimer was uploaded voluntarily never heard if anyone has been asked.


----------



## staokeer

sara26 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> Finalised means Visa ready
> you can check ur mail id for golden mail or if u apply by agent u can check them too!!!
> Try to check in my vevo app too!!!


In immiaccount, click application mailbox, you will find the grant letter.


----------



## visakh

sonamt said:


> Any list of countries that require polio cert. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is,

Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia and Syria.

Details taken from the "VISA Grant Fact Sheet" which comes along with the grant.


----------



## dillipreddy

NGN2017 said:


> If you have it upload it. If you have completed meds, the results will be uploaded quite soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Completed medicals 6 days back no update yet and should i upload the receipt they gave me 

Thx


----------



## MohAdnan

dillipreddy said:


> Completed medicals 6 days back no update yet and should i upload the receipt they gave me
> 
> Thx


Usually it is not required, but that's fine to upload it.


----------



## sonamt

visakh said:


> Here it is,
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia and Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Details taken from the "VISA Grant Fact Sheet" which comes along with the grant.




Thank you very much for the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

dillipreddy said:


> Hello everyone,
> All docs upload except for Medicals ,Should we upload any docs in medicals like receipt of medicals or some thing else ???


Medicals are little different, applicant cannot be able to upload medical documents on immi account, but it will get uploaded directly from hospital to DIBP within 5 working days of hospital, where you had medical examination.

Once after the hospital authorities sent the results to DIBP, the status will show as "Health clearance provided – no action required."

I don't know about medical receipts to be uploaded or not. By uploading this, can we stop Case officer from a contact for medicals, if suppose there is a delay from hospital to upload medical examination report? Please keep 38-45 days time frame for a direct grant from the date of lodgment. (Please check with Experts)


----------



## adishjain86

visakh said:


> Medicals are little different, applicant cannot be able to upload medical documents on immi account, but it will get uploaded directly from hospital to DIBP within 5 working days of hospital, where you had medical examination.
> 
> Once after the hospital authorities sent the results to DIBP, the status will show as "Health clearance provided – no action required."
> 
> I don't know about medical receipts to be uploaded or not. By uploading this, can we stop Case officer from a contact for medicals, if suppose there is a delay from hospital to upload medical examination report? Please keep 38-45 days time frame for a direct grant from the date of lodgment. (Please check with Experts)


Hi Visakh,

In case of direct grant - Is there any notification or change in application status that tell us that CO has started working on the application?


Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just a question. If you Immi Account shows status as "Finalised". what does that mean. Does it always mean "Granted" or something else ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupesh


Check your mailbox in the Immi account, if there mail as "Immi Grant Notice" then you are through !!!


----------



## bvashisht

*8 Months Wait finally over!!*

Hi Everyone,

Finally GOT grant for myself and my family lane::danceTotal 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months. 

But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey. 

I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum. 
This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline: 

Code : 263111
VISA Applied under: 189 
ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16 
PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16) 
EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17 
VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
PCC, Med: 22nd March 17 
CO: May 19
Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
Grant: 13th Nov, 17
IED: 13th March 2018


----------



## NAVK

Do we get to know like email or status update if case officer is allocated?? I'm yet to upload docs as I have to get them certified..


----------



## Bllack

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally GOT grant for myself and my family lane::danceTotal 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months.
> 
> But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum.
> This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Code : 263111
> VISA Applied under: 189
> ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16)
> EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17
> VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
> PCC, Med: 22nd March 17
> CO: May 19
> Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
> Grant: 13th Nov, 17
> IED: 13th March 2018


Congrats..!!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

adishjain86 said:


> Hi Visakh,
> 
> In case of direct grant - Is there any notification or change in application status that tell us that CO has started working on the application?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


No bro !!!

1. If it is a direct grant there will not be any CO contact, status will show as "*Received*" till you get a grant, then immediately to "*Finalized*".
---If there is a Co contact, the case may get delayed for a month or 2 and he status will change to "*Assessment in Progress* "Do upload all docs including Medicals and PCC.

2. In some cases, there will be a notification comes from DIBP as "*Immi **Commencement **Mail*", (where i dint get this & no harm in this), means, i think they started your assessment. the status will change form "*Received *to *Assessment **in **Progress*" then to finalized, possible to get a direct grant in this case if there is no CO contact.

3. In above 2 cases, they may or may not have an Employment verification.

As per the current scenario , we can keep 35-45 days time frame for a direct grant from the date of lodgment. 

thanks !!! ALL the Best !!!


----------



## shekharsince1986

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally GOT grant for myself and my family lane::danceTotal 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months.
> 
> But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum.
> This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Code : 263111
> VISA Applied under: 189
> ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16)
> EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17
> VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
> PCC, Med: 22nd March 17
> CO: May 19
> Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
> Grant: 13th Nov, 17
> IED: 13th March 2018


Congratulations comrade !

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally GOT grant for myself and my family lane::danceTotal 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months.
> 
> But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum.
> This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Code : 263111
> VISA Applied under: 189
> ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16)
> EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17
> VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
> PCC, Med: 22nd March 17
> CO: May 19
> Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
> Grant: 13th Nov, 17
> IED: 13th March 2018



Congratulations Bro !!! i can imagine the pain of waiting for 8 months !!!!
There are lot of whats app groups available to have discussion post grant plan and preparations.


----------



## Roadzilla

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally GOT grant for myself and my family lane::danceTotal 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months.
> 
> But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum.
> This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Code : 263111
> VISA Applied under: 189
> ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16)
> EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17
> VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
> PCC, Med: 22nd March 17
> CO: May 19
> Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
> Grant: 13th Nov, 17
> IED: 13th March 2018


This is good. Congrats mate!


----------



## bvashisht

Thanks Buddy!!!


----------



## bvashisht

Thanks buddy!!!


Bllack said:


> Congrats..!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## bvashisht

thanks Bro!!!


shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations comrade !
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvashisht

Thanks a ton!!!


Roadzilla said:


> This is good. Congrats mate!


----------



## bvashisht

Thanks VISAKH for your wishes....May you please PM about those groups in whatsapp?



visakh said:


> Congratulations Bro !!! i can imagine the pain of waiting for 8 months !!!!
> There are lot of whats app groups available to have discussion post grant plan and preparations.


----------



## atif1987

visakh said:


> No bro !!!
> 
> 1. If it is a direct grant there will not be any CO contact, status will show as "*Received*" till you get a grant, then immediately to "*Finalized*".
> ---If there is a Co contact, the case may get delayed for a month or 2 and he status will change to "*Assessment in Progress* "Do upload all docs including Medicals and PCC.
> 
> 2. In some cases, there will be a notification comes from DIBP as "*Immi **Commencement **Mail*", (where i dint get this & no harm in this), means, i think they started your assessment. the status will change form "*Received *to *Assessment **in **Progress*" then to finalized, possible to get a direct grant in this case if there is no CO contact.
> 
> 3. In above 2 cases, they may or may not have an Employment verification.
> 
> As per the current scenario , we can keep 35-45 days time frame for a direct grant from the date of lodgment.
> 
> thanks !!! ALL the Best !!!


Lodged visa on 2 October. Still no CO contact.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## Gopsat

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally GOT grant for myself and my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Total 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months.
> 
> But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum.
> This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Code : 263111
> VISA Applied under: 189
> ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16)
> EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17
> VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
> PCC, Med: 22nd March 17
> CO: May 19
> Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
> Grant: 13th Nov, 17
> IED: 13th March 2018


Congrats.... And all the best for your future plans.


----------



## bvashisht

Thanks bro...absolutely!!!


Gopsat said:


> Congrats.... And all the best for your future plans.


----------



## cbzxpat

Congratulations bvashisht!!
Best wishes for future endeavors.


----------



## bvashisht

Thanks "CBZ"!!! and all the best to you as well if your visa grant is due...


cbzxpat said:


> Congratulations bvashisht!!
> Best wishes for future endeavors.


----------



## mandy2137

Guys, when filling an eoi, which PTE number we suppose to enter there? 
Registration or test taker?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtcherian

mandy2137 said:


> Guys, when filling an eoi, which PTE number we suppose to enter there?
> Registration or test taker?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Mandy, just click on the question mark. It will tell you which number you should enter. If i am not wrong its some Registration Number


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

Guys just received the email, and yes direct grant!!! all the best for all of you


----------



## cbzxpat

bvashisht said:


> Thanks "CBZ"!!! and all the best to you as well if your visa grant is due...


Thank-you


----------



## Bllack

aminn_524 said:


> Guys just received the email, and yes direct grant!!! all the best for all of you


Wow congrats..
What was ur visa lodgment date?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

Bllack said:


> Wow congrats..
> What was ur visa lodgment date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


check my signature


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally GOT grant for myself and my family lane::danceTotal 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months.
> 
> But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum.
> This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Code : 263111
> VISA Applied under: 189
> ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16)
> EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17
> VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
> PCC, Med: 22nd March 17
> CO: May 19
> Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
> Grant: 13th Nov, 17
> IED: 13th March 2018


Congratulations Bhupesh on your grant and wish you good luck for the future.

Can you please let me know when and how was the EV done because my EV was also done by a call to the company on 26th of October.


----------



## Nedsrtark

sultan_azam said:


> If you haven't rcvd grant till - Update new passport details as soon as you receive it
> 
> By doing this, the visa grant letter will come with new passport details
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Eng Sultan

Please help, where can i find below data in form 929 ?

1- Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department
2- File number issued to the applicant by the department
3- Client number issued to the applicant by the department


Thanks


----------



## swapnilcnaik

AKExpat said:


> I paid AED 210, but visited Rashidya police station and got by email within 1 day, same validity, maybe they charge more bcoz of hard copy. Well it was accepted that's such a relief for me. My lodge date is 20th September 2017, I got assessment commence and CO allocated email 2 days ago but no info requested however status still received.
> 
> Did you get any assessment commence email or directly grant email?


Hi Sorry for the late response. 
I didn't get any commencement email. I just got a acknowledgement email followed by Grant on 1st Nov 2017.

I am no longer in Dubai and did the PCC process online. Hence 320AED I suppose. I didnt request for a hard copy of the PCC. I got the PCC email within 2 hours of application.


----------



## swapnilcnaik

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Swapnil...


Thanks Sultan


----------



## vaninder

A quick question here. 
How can I know whether the CO has contacted my employer as I applied for visa via and agent ?


----------



## grsr

hridesh1987 said:


> Thanks but instead of this process, is it ok if i can get the statuary declaration attested by indian embassy ? i mean PCC can't be made on old maiden names is a standard thing. Please confirm?


It's ok. I mean try to add as many evidence as possible. It will strengthen your case. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Congratulations Bhupesh on your grant and wish you good luck for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know when and how was the EV done because my EV was also done by a call to the company on 26th of October.




U recvd IMMI cmmncmnt mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbzxpat

Congratulations Swapnil
Wish you all the best


----------



## dvinoth86

*system analyt*

Hi any system analyst received the grant recently.


----------



## bvashisht

Hi Mohsin,

First thanks for your wishes!! 
Secondly, my EV was done via email (as per HR). They received an query via web portal of my company. My companies HR has responded to their query.



mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Congratulations Bhupesh on your grant and wish you good luck for the future.
> 
> Can you please let me know when and how was the EV done because my EV was also done by a call to the company on 26th of October.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Congrats Swapnil !
Just to check, I believe it's direct grant for you? or there


----------



## mpathak9

NGN2017 said:


> sonamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any list of countries that require polio cert. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From my memory, Iraq, Israel, Congo, Pakistan.. and there are probably 5 more.. mostly african region.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi, i have lodged my application on 9th November. I am from india. Do I need a polio certificate? I don't remember if I have such document. Even during medical they did not ask for this.


----------



## MohAdnan

mpathak9 said:


> Hi, i have lodged my application on 9th November. I am from india. Do I need a polio certificate? I don't remember if I have such document. Even during medical they did not ask for this.




As you can see countries in your quoted reply, you don’t need polio certificate.


----------



## NGN2017

mpathak9 said:


> Hi, i have lodged my application on 9th November. I am from india. Do I need a polio certificate? I don't remember if I have such document. Even during medical they did not ask for this.


You don't unless you hv travelled to these specific countries with a stay duration of 28+ days

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

NGN2017 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i have lodged my application on 9th November. I am from india. Do I need a polio certificate? I don't remember if I have such document. Even during medical they did not ask for this.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't unless you hv travelled to these specific countries with a stay duration of 28+ days
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response. No i haven't traveled


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

aminn_524 said:


> Guys just received the email, and yes direct grant!!! all the best for all of you


Hey Congrats. Good to see they are processing applications for 29th September lodged. Hope they come soon for October also..


----------



## Deshantori

Hi All,

Just received a Direct Grant.

Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.

Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.

I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.

In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.

Stop checking your emails every now and then 

Thank you.


----------



## Vinopaal

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats mate.. That was fast


----------



## Bllack

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats...!!!

Fingers crossed for those who lodged their visa on 26-09-17


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bvashisht said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally GOT grant for myself and my family lane::danceTotal 4 members) after a wait of 8 mnths 13 days....Cannot express what I am feeling right now....since Sept Tsunami, I have been observing DIBP account 10times a day and a picture of "Assessment in Progress" got fixed in my brain. Thought I belong to those 5% who VISA takes more then 8-12 months.
> 
> But wait has paid off...well...I didn't have any other choice as well...well...all is well if ends well....even though this is just a beginning of another journey.
> 
> I would like to thanks everyone in this forum whosoever has replied to my queries...and to those as well who directly or indirectly tried motivated me or any one else in this forum.
> This is indeed a great place to share your thoughts (whether evil or sober). Not sure what else to say except, many many thanks to every one from bottom of my heart. Following is my timeline:
> 
> Code : 263111
> VISA Applied under: 189
> ACS app/+ve Oct16/Nov16
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 61, 2nd 63 and 3rd 69 (over all 17 Nov16)
> EOI Sub/inv: Nov 16/Jan 17
> VISA Lodge: 1 Mar 17
> PCC, Med: 22nd March 17
> CO: May 19
> Employee Verification ( Oct- 2017, I know only about my last company)
> Grant: 13th Nov, 17
> IED: 13th March 2018


congratulations buddy, enjoy


----------



## sultan_azam

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.


thats great... congratulations...


----------



## aks80

*Whatsapp group for granted applicants*

Folks, maybe somewhat offtopic, but could someone PM me details if you are aware of any WhatsApp groups for folks that have got the 189 grant. I need to validate IED by Jan end and so trying to figure out some specifics.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cbzxpat

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.



Congratulations!!


----------



## rahulzbit

*Average processing time exceeded*

Hello friends,

Here are my timelines: ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Subclass 189 - 75 Points
Application lodged - 13-Jan-17 (with all documents front loaded)
CO contact - 03-Feb-17 (requesting US PCC for me and my wife)
US PCC submitted - 18-Mar-17
GSM office - Adelaide

It's been 10 months since I submitted my visa application but I am still waiting for the visa or even a status update.

I've tried writing/calling to following email addresses/phone no.s but to no avail:
1. GSM.allocated at border.gov.au (no response to email)
2. enquiry-india at border.gov.au (no response to email)
3. +61 1300 364 613 (no option to check application status)

Even though my application is well past the average processing time listed on DIBP website, I am unable to get an update on its status.

Any suggestions on what else I can try?

Thanks in advance!

Best Regards,
Rahul


----------



## adishjain86

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats buddy.
When did you lodge your Visa Application?

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Congr8s...Timelines...


----------



## atif1987

It seems DIBP is picking applications country wise. They seem to be least interested even in complete applications from Pakistan. I just spoke to my agent he says even complete applications from July are waiting for CO. I don't know how people with end September visa lodge are getting grants. Feeling perplaxed.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 1 October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1361026
all applicants from Pakistan plz join



ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## asifbahrian

:mmph::frusty:




atif1987 said:


> It seems DIBP is picking applications country wise. They seem to be least interested even in complete applications from Pakistan. I just spoke to my agent he says even complete applications from July are waiting for CO. I don't know how people with end September visa lodge are getting grants. Feeling perplaxed.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 1 October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 30 5 November 2017


----------



## MartinPlace

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats!!!


----------



## familiarh

I had a quick query.. My wife couldn't prove her functional English so I have asked my agent to write back to CO that we are ready to pay 2nd Instalment fees. So once all the checks are over CO will ask to pay the VAC2 fees. 
My query : Is it mandatory for my for my spouse to take english tutions once she is in australia and pass any exams?
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

mandy2137 said:


> Guys, when filling an eoi, which PTE number we suppose to enter there?
> Registration or test taker?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


i remember the one having PTE at the start


----------



## sultan_azam

aminn_524 said:


> Guys just received the email, and yes direct grant!!! all the best for all of you


congratulations mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

Nedsrtark said:


> Eng Sultan
> 
> Please help, where can i find below data in form 929 ?
> 
> 1- Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department
> 2- File number issued to the applicant by the department
> 3- Client number issued to the applicant by the department
> 
> 
> Thanks


you/agent must have received an immi acknowledgement form after lodging visa application, that will be having all the data you need


----------



## sonamt

Bllack said:


> Congrats..!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk




Congrats. Did the CO ask you for additional documents in between? Do they take longer time to process if you have more dependants. I have 4 members including my two kids. Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.


Congratulations buddy!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Hi all, 
I noticed applicants with higher English points (20 pts) and fewer dependants get direct grants. Did anyone notice that too? JUST MY OBSERVATION though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

sonamt said:


> Hi all,
> I noticed applicants with higher English points (20 pts) and fewer dependants get direct grants. Did anyone notice that too? JUST MY OBSERVATION though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting. Single applicant. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

The correct way for an agent to share an application with a client is this.

http://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/documents/share_another_holder.pdf

Looks like import application method is not the way.


----------



## alex.alter

sonamt said:


> Hi all,
> I noticed applicants with higher English points (20 pts) and fewer dependants get direct grants. Did anyone notice that too? JUST MY OBSERVATION though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 and no dependents. i applied recently, so got time.


----------



## auslover35

Dear friends

please help

i am filling my visa application form. my name is *AAAA BBBB CCCC*

In passport all these three names are in given name field and family name is empty.

how to mention in application form.

please reply


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> 20 and no dependents. i applied recently, so got time.


Did u get grant

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> Did u get grant
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


no no. still in received state.


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> no no. still in received state.


Same here. What's u visa lodge date? And occupation .

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> Same here. What's u visa lodge date? And occupation .
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


Software engineer. Oct 16.


----------



## auslover35

Dear friends

please help

i am filling my visa application form. my name is AAAA BBBB CCCC

In passport all these three names are in given name field and family name is empty.

how to mention in application form.

please reply


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> Software engineer. Oct 16.


When do you think October applicants can start expecting?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## alex.alter

atif1987 said:


> When do you think October applicants can start expecting?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


i'm not sure. 20 September lodged application got a grant today. So I'm guessing before mid December ( hopefully )


----------



## Bllack

alex.alter said:


> i'm not sure. 20 September lodged application got a grant today. So I'm guessing before mid December ( hopefully )


Even i have applied on 26 th sept. 
No luck yet.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

alex.alter said:


> i'm not sure. 20 September lodged application got a grant today. So I'm guessing before mid December ( hopefully )


Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

Bllack said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


ah no thats not me. somebody else commented a few pages ago. 20 sept lodge and he has received a grant today.


----------



## AbhayJha

alex.alter said:


> ah no thats not me. somebody else commented a few pages ago. 20 sept lodge and he has received a grant today.


Some from 26sept also got a grant today, it was commented a few pages back. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

AbhayJha said:


> Some from 26sept also got a grant today, it was commented a few pages back.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


It was 27th 29th n 30th days grant.

:'(

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

Bllack said:


> It was 27th 29th n 30th days grant.
> 
> :'(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Wow so they have already reached 30th sept! Fingers crossed!!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Got CO contact for uploading transcripts which my agent claims that he already had uploaded them. I feel F'ed up. Very disappointed. Lost my chance for direct grant. 

Filled on: 29th Sep

Good luck October Guys!!! 

The best is yet to come 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

hello people,

1. Does the visa lodge date apply, the day we pay fee or all docs upload date.
2. How many days will it take for medical clearance after finishin medicals and if there is anything wrong will the Clinic inform???


----------



## adishjain86

dillipreddy said:


> hello people,
> 
> 1. Does the visa lodge date apply, the day we pay fee or all docs upload date.
> 2. How many days will it take for medical clearance after finishin medicals and if there is anything wrong will the Clinic inform???


1. The day you make payment and submit your Visa application. 
2. Hospitals claim 7 days for the general medical check up and uploading the results. 

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

shekharsince1986 said:


> Got CO contact for uploading transcripts which my agent claims that he already had uploaded them. I feel F'ed up. Very disappointed. Lost my chance for direct grant.
> 
> Filled on: 29th Sep
> 
> Good luck October Guys!!!
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hi Shekhar - Is it ignorance of the CO or your agent? Anything to do with the name of the attachment provided for the transcript or the category.

Awaiting for Oct 2nd week applications to be picked up.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## familiarh

familiarh said:


> I had a quick query.. My wife couldn't prove her functional English so I have asked my agent to write back to CO that we are ready to pay 2nd Instalment fees. So once all the checks are over CO will ask to pay the VAC2 fees.
> My query : Is it mandatory for my for my spouse to take english tutions once she is in australia and pass any exams?
> Thanks


Can anyone help?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer

shekharsince1986 said:


> Got CO contact for uploading transcripts which my agent claims that he already had uploaded them. I feel F'ed up. Very disappointed. Lost my chance for direct grant.
> 
> Filled on: 29th Sep
> 
> Good luck October Guys!!!
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Oh boy you missed a direct grant- was the CO contact today?
Agents are unreliable.

I had a CO contact on Oct 3 and replied on Oct 7. 
So I'm assuming they'll get back to me this week. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

adishjain86 said:


> Hi Shekhar - Is it ignorance of the CO or your agent? Anything to do with the name of the attachment provided for the transcript or the category.
> 
> Awaiting for Oct 2nd week applications to be picked up.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


If to be believed, agent says he uploaded the docs but CO might have missed it. Still hopeful about getting early grant. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Bllack said:


> It was 27th 29th n 30th days grant.
> 
> :'(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Wish for no CO contact and good luck, should be expecting this week. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtcherian

Hi guys, my spouse is living in a different city due to study requirements. I have bonafide letter from her institute stating the same. Has anyone have the same scenario and also did DIBP ask for any further clarification the same regarding different locations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

maraikayer said:


> Oh boy you missed a direct grant- was the CO contact today?
> Agents are unreliable.
> 
> I had a CO contact on Oct 3 and replied on Oct 7.
> So I'm assuming they'll get back to me this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Agent says CO missed the documents. Although he uploaded the documents within couple of hours but the direct grant honour is gone  
I hope they pick my case again soon. I am assuming it is delayed for a month atleast for sure. 

Hope for the best, brace up for the worst!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

auslover35 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> please help
> 
> i am filling my visa application form. my name is AAAA BBBB CCCC
> 
> In passport all these three names are in given name field and family name is empty.
> 
> how to mention in application form.
> 
> please reply


enter your complete given name in the family name box and leave given name box blank.
click on ? , you will find the rest.

cheers.


----------



## mandy2137

sultan_azam said:


> i remember the one having PTE at the start


You meant registration id. I think in starting is pte test taker id. I checked there asking to fill registration one.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtcherian

Guys, i have missed to add my spouse's current educational information while applying for the visa. Also note I am not claiming any points for my spouse. Should i do something to update the same in the application. Or i can just upload the bonafide letter from her institute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

bvashisht said:


> Thanks "CBZ"!!! and all the best to you as well if your visa grant is due...




Congrats buddy


----------



## klusarun

Deshantori said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just received a Direct Grant.
> 
> Although the grant was quick, it has been a long journey for me to get here.
> 
> Congratulations to others who have received their grants and wishing all the best to all those who are waiting on grants.
> 
> I know the wait can be very stressful but I strongly suggest that you try not to think about it. 189s rarely get rejected. Your grant is only a matter of time.
> 
> In the event of a CO contact or Direct grant you will be notified.
> 
> Stop checking your emails every now and then
> 
> Thank you.




Congrats buddy


----------



## aks80

shekharsince1986 said:


> Got CO contact for uploading transcripts which my agent claims that he already had uploaded them. I feel F'ed up. Very disappointed. Lost my chance for direct grant.
> 
> Filled on: 29th Sep
> 
> Good luck October Guys!!!
> 
> The best is yet to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Please create your own immiaccount whenever you use an agent and import the application. You can see the documents that have been uploaded - you can't download them and view the contents, but you can see the names of all documents.


----------



## aks80

alex.alter said:


> The correct way for an agent to share an application with a client is this.
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/documents/share_another_holder.pdf
> 
> Looks like import application method is not the way.


Most, if not all, agents will not do this. You can ask them to do this after you have the grant. They might be more amenable then. Creating a mirror is a perfectly valid way to know whats happening with your application as long as you don't make any changes yourself and mess things up. Make the agent do their job, just allow yourself the chance to monitor.


----------



## atif1987

aks80 said:


> Please create your own immiaccount whenever you use an agent and import the application. You can see the documents that have been uploaded - you can't download them and view the contents, but you can see the names of all documents.


What to do if your agent has tampered with receipt and erased the refrence number
My agent is a step ahead I guess

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## aks80

atif1987 said:


> What to do if your agent has tampered with receipt and erased the refrence number
> My agent is a step ahead I guess


Not much you can do then. There is a way to address that also if you are so inclined.

There is an app called myVevo published by DIBP that requires your TRN to track status. You could give that reason and procure the TRN. Once you have it, you can import the application.

That would put you one step ahead of him. Haha.


----------



## atif1987

aks80 said:


> Not much you can do then. There is a way to address that also if you are so inclined.
> 
> There is an app called myVevo published by DIBP that requires your TRN to track status. You could give that reason and procure the TRN. Once you have it, you can import the application.
> 
> That would put you one step ahead of him. Haha.


Really I can do that?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## aks80

atif1987 said:


> Really I can do that?


Yes, you can. Once you have the TRN, importing the application in immiaccount is painless.

Main thing is getting the TRN. If your agent is devious enough to mask the TRN, he may also know what you can do with it. But, saying you need for myvevo app is a genuine reason. It only gives the status, not the kind of information you get when you import the application.

Go for it, mate.


----------



## atif1987

aks80 said:


> Yes, you can. Once you have the TRN, importing the application in immiaccount is painless.
> 
> Main thing is getting the TRN. If your agent is devious enough to mask the TRN, he may also know what you can do with it. But, saying you need for myvevo app is a genuine reason. It only gives the status, not the kind of information you get when you import the application.
> 
> Go for it, mate.


I ve downloaded the app. It's again asking me for the trn which I don't have .and I don't see any option to request it. What to do

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## aks80

atif1987 said:


> I ve downloaded the app. It's again asking me for the trn which I don't have .and I don't see any option to request it. What to do


My point was that you should ask the agent you need TRN for myvevo app. After he shares it, you can also use it to import the application in immiaccount.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Sad day for me.. hopefully a better tomorrow. 

Good luck everyone !!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

shekharsince1986 said:


> Sad day for me.. hopefully a better tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck everyone !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


What happened

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## tilakkumar.n

Hi,

I received my grant on 10th Nov, planning to travel around April 2018. Is there any whatsapp group for people traveling in 2018.

Thanks


----------



## shekharsince1986

aks80 said:


> Please create your own immiaccount whenever you use an agent and import the application. You can see the documents that have been uploaded - you can't download them and view the contents, but you can see the names of all documents.


Yea done that already... It shows that transcripts as received with green check mark. Not sure why CO asked. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

tilakkumar.n said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my grant on 10th Nov, planning to travel around April 2018. Is there any whatsapp group for people traveling in 2018.
> 
> Thanks


If you get some info on that, let me know as well please.


----------



## aks80

shekharsince1986 said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please create your own immiaccount whenever you use an agent and import the application. You can see the documents that have been uploaded - you can't download them and view the contents, but you can see the names of all documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea done that already... It shows that transcripts as received with green check mark. Not sure why CO asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry about that, looks like the CO has completely missed it. Hopefully, won't be a very long wait for you. Best of luck!


----------



## atif1987

tilakkumar.n said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my grant on 10th Nov, planning to travel around April 2018. Is there any whatsapp group for people traveling in 2018.
> 
> Thanks


When did u lodge ur visa?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

2 grants today on immi tracker for October 2017 lodges

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## shawnfj

*Pre-invite Medicals*

Dear Experts,

I am in the process of arranging for medicals in late November/early December; this is pre-invite as I expect to be invited in the next few rounds.

Could somebody please specify if just one HAP ID is required for my spouse and I (considering she is providing me partner points)?

Under my health declarations, I have included my spouse's details in Accompanying members of the family unit section. I think this would be it, right?

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## wjd322wo

Hi all, so it's been 29 days since CO contact and information provided. Is that means I can expect my grant soon? I'm not quite clear about this 28 days specified document provision period


----------



## Ash144

wjd322wo said:


> Hi all, so it's been 29 days since CO contact and information provided. Is that means I can expect my grant soon? I'm not quite clear about this 28 days specified document provision period




The 28days period mean you have 28 days to provide the requested documents. The CO can get back to you anytime after submitting the documents. It could take from days to months. My CO contacted me on 15th Sep, I submitted the document on the same day and since then no see from CO. Its been almost 2 months. So it all depends on your luck...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumaonua

Dear Group Members,

Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.

I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.

Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.

Thanks

Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI : 26-Mar-2017
Invite: 20-Sep-2017
Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
Grant: 14-Nov-2017


----------



## Bllack

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.
> 
> Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI : 26-Mar-2017
> Invite: 20-Sep-2017
> Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
> All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations...

Good luck for future..

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kumaonua

Bllack said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> Good luck for future..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..


----------



## AmazingTiger

wjd322wo said:


> Hi all, so it's been 29 days since CO contact and information provided. Is that means I can expect my grant soon? I'm not quite clear about this 28 days specified document provision period


I wish that were the case. Reality seems to be different. If you are not considering exceptions, based on data that can currently be seen in immitracker; it is JUNE month lodgers who are getting a second pass and this includes CO contacts. JULY applicants, it appears, may have just started getting a second pass. Baring exceptions and plain luck, IMHO CO contacts from first pass are looking at a minimum of 3 months after the first round of direct grants are done with for a given month of applicants.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitendar.singh

Hi,
My total score is 65 and DOE is 28th April 2017 for skill set - 2613 under 189 visa.Please let me know know by when should i expect to recieve the invitation?

It seems November month is not good for Invitation round.

Thanks in advance


----------



## AmazingTiger

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.
> 
> Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI : 26-Mar-2017
> Invite: 20-Sep-2017
> Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
> All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations, best of luck for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.
> 
> Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI : 26-Mar-2017
> Invite: 20-Sep-2017
> Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
> All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017




Congrats mate


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Hi All

It's been almost 45 days since i paid the visa fee and uploaded all the documents (except Japan PCC). I hope the CO contact happens soon so i can upload the PCC.

How is the trend looking like for grants? Is it improving with time, as they are clearing the backlog?


----------



## Gopsat

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.
> 
> Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI : 26-Mar-2017
> Invite: 20-Sep-2017
> Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
> All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congrats


----------



## atif1987

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's been almost 45 days since i paid the visa fee and uploaded all the documents (except Japan PCC). I hope the CO contact happens soon so i can upload the PCC.
> 
> How is the trend looking like for grants? Is it improving with time, as they are clearing the backlog?


Trend is random. September lodge are getting grants. And July August lodges are still waiting. Dibp has no clear approach

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Bllack

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's been almost 45 days since i paid the visa fee and uploaded all the documents (except Japan PCC). I hope the CO contact happens soon so i can upload the PCC.
> 
> How is the trend looking like for grants? Is it improving with time, as they are clearing the backlog?


Don't wait for CO to contact you for PCC..
upload all documents upfront to avoid any delay in getting direct grant.


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.
> 
> Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI : 26-Mar-2017
> Invite: 20-Sep-2017
> Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
> All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.
> 
> Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI : 26-Mar-2017
> Invite: 20-Sep-2017
> Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
> All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations.

Wish you the best for future endeavors.


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi ,
Is there anyone who has received direct grant or CO contact with visa lodgement date in first week of oct 2017 under 261313 category...pls update...


----------



## visakh

Salimmanj said:


> Hi ,
> Is there anyone who has received direct grant or CO contact with visa lodgement date in first week of oct 2017 under 261313 category...pls update...


Hi, you can check it on MYIMMITRACKER


----------



## Saikirupa

shawnfj said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am in the process of arranging for medicals in late November/early December; this is pre-invite as I expect to be invited in the next few rounds.
> 
> Could somebody please specify if just one HAP ID is required for my spouse and I (considering she is providing me partner points)?
> 
> Under my health declarations, I have included my spouse's details in Accompanying members of the family unit section. I think this would be it, right?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


No matter you are claiming points or not, medicals should be done for your dependents and while adding dependent information it automatically generates different HAP IDs. 

Good Luck.!


----------



## kinnu369

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.
> 
> Wish you all the best whoever is waiting for the GRANT letters.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Category: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI : 26-Mar-2017
> Invite: 20-Sep-2017
> Visa Lodge: 29-Sep-2017
> All documents including PCC, Medical submitted on 04-Oct-2017
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congrats.. Best of luck!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saikirupa

Its been more than 50 days since CO Contact and I responded.
Luks like, those who are contacted by CO in September second half are waiting still!


----------



## mykmallett

Just got my grant. Happy days!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## yatin888

Hi

Does anyone know average time to reach a decision after Employment verification call.

Thanks for your reply.

Following is my timeline of application.

ANZSCO 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
Invite-12 July 2017
VISA lodged-10 August 2017
CO contact-07 September 2017
IP pressed-11 September 2017
Employment verification call- 16 October 2017


----------



## yatin888

mykmallett said:


> Just got my grant. Happy days!
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congratulations!


----------



## sharma1981

yatin888 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know average time to reach a decision after Employment verification call.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Following is my timeline of application.
> 
> ANZSCO 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
> Invite-12 July 2017
> VISA lodged-10 August 2017
> CO contact-07 September 2017
> IP pressed-11 September 2017
> Employment verification call- 16 October 2017


There is no such rule or algo. Wait patiently for the good news


----------



## atif1987

yatin888 said:


> Congratulations!


When did you lodge your visa

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

familiarh said:


> I had a quick query.. My wife couldn't prove her functional English so I have asked my agent to write back to CO that we are ready to pay 2nd Instalment fees. So once all the checks are over CO will ask to pay the VAC2 fees.
> My query : Is it mandatory for my for my spouse to take english tutions once she is in australia and pass any exams?
> Thanks




As far as i am aware - no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

10 Aug 2017


----------



## familiarh

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i am aware - no.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks andreyx for the reply. Still I will ask my wife to take the tutions as it will help her to improve her communication skills.


----------



## Rampal

After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today 
All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
I will update the immitracker shortly.

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
Grant: 14-Nov-2017


----------



## Bllack

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations...

Waiting finally paid off...!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> 
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> 
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> 
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> 
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> 
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

kumaonua said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Just now, I got my GRANT notification email. Thanks a lot for your kind support and advice.
> 
> I am one of the example who never thought I would get my OZ grant, but I have not lose my hope. I am B.com graduate and working as ICT professional last 15+ years, submitted my documents via RPL process, and NOT accessed my B.Com (Delhi University) degree from VETASSESS. Because it was not mentioned in my ACS skill assessment letter.


Hi friend, one of my friends also having an issue as his qualification is not ICT and work in the ICT area. could you tell me how the RPL process works. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kinnu369

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congrats!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

So many grants today for software eng., developers ...!!
Sadly they are ignoring civil engineers..!! :'(

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kumaonua

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi friend, one of my friends also having an issue as his qualification is not ICT and work in the ICT area. could you tell me how the RPL process works. Thanks in advance.


Submit your ACS skill assessment via RPL option along with IT project document. The word file format you can download from their website. If you are NON-ICT graduate from reputed university, in such cases, mostly they will not mentioned anything related to your degree in ACS skill assessment letter, then no need to verify from vetassess.

They will deduct Six years of experience after graduation completion date. If you have only Diploma certificate then they will deduct Eight years of experience. So, you can only get the Point for renaming years of experience.


----------



## surerereddy

*Granted Today!*

Dear Members,
Thank you so much for clarifying the queries I had. And that has definitely helped me in gathering and submitting the documents.

I got the grant today .

Below is my journey from IELTS attempt 1 to getting grant today.

Granted on 14 Nov 2017. 
Lodged on 28 Sep 2017.
Medicals on 18 Sep 2017.
PCC on 13 Sep 2017. (Verification 03 Aug, granted 04 Aug collected on 13 Sep.)
Invited on 06 Sep 2017.
EOI on 13 Mar 2017. (ANZSCO 261313)
ACS 3 on 27 Mar 2017.
ACS 2 on 09 Mar 2017.
ACS 1 on 21 Feb 2017.
PTE on 08 Nov 2016; L-80:R-78:S-88 :W-77.
IELTS 2 on 01 Apr 2016; L-9 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.
IELTS 1 on 09 Jan 2016; L-7 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

kumaonua said:


> Submit your ACS skill assessment via RPL option along with IT project document. The word file format you can download from their website. If you are NON-ICT graduate from reputed university, in such cases, mostly they will not mentioned anything related to your degree in ACS skill assessment letter, then no need to verify from vetassess.
> 
> 
> 
> They will deduct Six years of experience after graduation completion date. If you have only Diploma certificate then they will deduct Eight years of experience. So, you can only get the Point for renaming years of experience.



Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

Bllack said:


> So many grants today for software eng., developers ...!!
> Sadly they are ignoring civil engineers..!! :'(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


And telecommers.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Bllack

surerereddy said:


> Dear Members,
> Thank you so much for clarifying the queries I had. And that has definitely helped me in gathering and submitting the documents.
> 
> I got the grant today .
> 
> Below is my journey from IELTS attempt 1 to getting grant today.
> 
> Granted on 14 Nov 2017.
> Lodged on 28 Sep 2017.
> Medicals on 18 Sep 2017.
> PCC on 13 Sep 2017. (Verification 03 Aug, granted 04 Aug collected on 13 Sep.)
> Invited on 06 Sep 2017.
> EOI on 13 Mar 2017. (ANZSCO 261313)
> ACS 3 on 27 Mar 2017.
> ACS 2 on 09 Mar 2017.
> ACS 1 on 21 Feb 2017.
> PTE on 08 Nov 2016; L-80:R-78:S-88 :W-77.
> IELTS 2 on 01 Apr 2016; L-9 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.
> IELTS 1 on 09 Jan 2016; L-7 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.


Wow.. congrats..!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## cbzxpat

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations!!


----------



## Vinopaal

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congrats mate, all the best for your future endeavors :israel::israel:.


----------



## aus189

After a long wait, finally I got the grant today 
All the best to all . 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
VISA Lodged: 26-Sep-2017
Direct Grant on 14-Nov-2017


----------



## atif1987

aus189 said:


> After a long wait, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all .
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> VISA Lodged: 26-Sep-2017
> Direct Grant on 14-Nov-2017


Congrats. Lucky day for all from the software engineer domain. Hope our turn also comes .

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## Bllack

aus189 said:


> After a long wait, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all .
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> VISA Lodged: 26-Sep-2017
> Direct Grant on 14-Nov-2017


Congratsss!!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

surerereddy said:


> Dear Members,
> Thank you so much for clarifying the queries I had. And that has definitely helped me in gathering and submitting the documents.
> 
> I got the grant today .
> 
> Below is my journey from IELTS attempt 1 to getting grant today.
> 
> Granted on 14 Nov 2017.
> Lodged on 28 Sep 2017.
> Medicals on 18 Sep 2017.
> PCC on 13 Sep 2017. (Verification 03 Aug, granted 04 Aug collected on 13 Sep.)
> Invited on 06 Sep 2017.
> EOI on 13 Mar 2017. (ANZSCO 261313)
> ACS 3 on 27 Mar 2017.
> ACS 2 on 09 Mar 2017.
> ACS 1 on 21 Feb 2017.
> PTE on 08 Nov 2016; L-80:R-78:S-88 :W-77.
> IELTS 2 on 01 Apr 2016; L-9 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.
> IELTS 1 on 09 Jan 2016; L-7 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.


Congratulations.


----------



## sunnysunny

Its a beautiful day,

Got my Grant Today, it was a really long journey, because i took almost 10 attempts to clear English exam but it feels it was worth waiting.

I would thank this forum which i followed at every stage.


below are the timelines.

EOI received : September 2017
Visa applied :29th September
Grant: Today- 14th November.
Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer
Country: India
Exp points 5
total points : 70

Wish you a good luck everybody, see you in Oz


----------



## Bllack

sunnysunny said:


> Its a beautiful day,
> 
> Got my Grant Today, it was a really long journey, because i took almost 10 attempts to clear English exam but it feels it was worth waiting.
> 
> I would thank this forum which i followed at every stage.
> 
> 
> below are the timelines.
> 
> EOI received : September 2017
> Visa applied :29th September
> Grant: Today- 14th November.
> Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer
> Country: India
> Exp points 5
> total points : 70
> 
> Wish you a good luck everybody, see you in Oz


Congrats..!!
Goodluck for future..!!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

aus189 said:


> After a long wait, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all .
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> VISA Lodged: 26-Sep-2017
> Direct Grant on 14-Nov-2017


Congrats!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

sunnysunny said:


> Its a beautiful day,
> 
> Got my Grant Today, it was a really long journey, because i took almost 10 attempts to clear English exam but it feels it was worth waiting.
> 
> I would thank this forum which i followed at every stage.
> 
> 
> below are the timelines.
> 
> EOI received : September 2017
> Visa applied :29th September
> Grant: Today- 14th November.
> Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer
> Country: India
> Exp points 5
> total points : 70
> 
> Wish you a good luck everybody, see you in Oz


Congrats buddy!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

so it looks like they are reaching October applicants. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raghavan92

Can someone help me with the below queries

1. I have lodged my application last month Oct 11th with preloading all necessary documents(including PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221) and expecting a CO contact/direct grant in the coming weeks. I was single when I lodged my application. Now I decided to get married to a divorce who has a kid and I would like to include them in my application. I know I should use form 1436 to do this. I have few queries related to this
* The child was born in the US and hence by birth a US citizen and is 6 years old. Does she need a PR to live in Australia or does Australia allow US citizen to stay in Australia through any e-visa
* I will be adopting her as my stepchild and the only proof that I will have is the adoption certificate. Is that enough? Does anyone know about the adoption procedure in India
* If I am adding the child as a stepchild in my application using form 1436, does she need a PCC and medicals done?
* She still has her biological father as her surname. Should that be changed before applying? In that case, the only document I can produce as of now is the name change document. Should that suffice?
* The only proofs that the child has is the US passport and the birth certificate from the US. Will this suffice if am applying the PR from India?

2. I might get married this week only and will upload the docs immediately. Will the marriage certificate be enough or should we produce more documents?
3. What is the risk of adding 1436 form so late? Will it delay my grant?


----------



## shawnfj

Saikirupa said:


> No matter you are claiming points or not, medicals should be done for your dependents and while adding dependent information it automatically generates different HAP IDs.
> 
> Good Luck.!


Thank you Saikirupa, that helps alot 

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Kevin22

Guess it's good number of grants today

How is it going for June/July applicant's????


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Guys any CO contact for October applications?


----------



## atif1987

alex.alter said:


> so it looks like they are reaching October applicants. :fingerscrossed:


Already 2 October applications recvd grants. As per immitracker

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## klusarun

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> 
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> 
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> 
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> 
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> 
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017




Congrats buddy


----------



## klusarun

sunnysunny said:


> Its a beautiful day,
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Grant Today, it was a really long journey, because i took almost 10 attempts to clear English exam but it feels it was worth waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> I would thank this forum which i followed at every stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> below are the timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> EOI received : September 2017
> 
> Visa applied :29th September
> 
> Grant: Today- 14th November.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Country: India
> 
> Exp points 5
> 
> total points : 70
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you a good luck everybody, see you in Oz




Congrats buddy


----------



## Kevin22

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


I


Congrats man. Great patience

Why dint u call after 8 months?????


----------



## AbhayJha

Kevin22 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Congrats man. Great patience
> 
> Why dint u call after 8 months?????


Many Congrats! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi. ,

Any 261313 with date 4th oct or after 4th Oct as lodge date received invite today?


----------



## Roadzilla

Salimmanj said:


> Hi. ,
> 
> Any 261313 with date 4th oct or after 4th Oct as lodge date received invite today?


Invite or grant? When you say lodge, i take it for Visa Lodgement.


----------



## mpathak9

Hello guys,
I think I am becoming impatient but can someone tell me how to know medical is clear? I lodged my application on 9th November and did medical on 10th November. In the application in medical tab it is showing medical in progress. How long it takes to get medical report generally??


----------



## surerereddy

*A week*

Usually in 5 working days. You could see the status in the application.


mpathak9 said:


> Hello guys,
> I think I am becoming impatient but can someone tell me how to know medical is clear? I lodged my application on 9th November and did medical on 10th November. In the application in medical tab it is showing medical in progress. How long it takes to get medical report generally??


----------



## chint

*Resident Return Visa*

Hi All, 

Please can someone elaborate on the stay criteria to be eligible for resident return visa which is required once our PR expires. there is some duration of years (2 out of last 5 ?) a person needs to be in AU. 

Also, do they require continuous stay or gaps are fine ?


----------



## hardi

mpathak9 said:


> Hello guys,
> I think I am becoming impatient but can someone tell me how to know medical is clear? I lodged my application on 9th November and did medical on 10th November. In the application in medical tab it is showing medical in progress. How long it takes to get medical report generally??


In a week's time it should be done.


----------



## hardi

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please can someone elaborate on the stay criteria to be eligible for resident return visa which is required once our PR expires. there is some duration of years (2 out of last 5 ?) a person needs to be in AU.
> 
> Also, do they require continuous stay or gaps are fine ?


Below links should give you a fair idea.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-

Returning residents


----------



## Spruha1408

Hi All, I am on 457 at the moment and working in Sydney. Would like to know steps to follow for the PR. 
Age : 15 points
English Test: 10 Points (Not given the test as of now)
Experience: 15 Points (13+ years I.T Experience including 4 years of working experience in USA )
Qualification: 15 Points (MCA)
Partner Skill Qualification: 5 points
State Nomination: 5 Points
Total: 65 Points.

Kindly let me know if 65 is a good score to start with or do I need to wait for another 5 months so that I can get additional 5 points for the local experience.
Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salimmanj

Roadzilla said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. ,
> 
> Any 261313 with date 4th oct or after 4th Oct as lodge date received invite today?
> 
> 
> 
> Invite or grant? When you say lodge, i take it for Visa Lodgement.
Click to expand...

I meant grant


----------



## Ramankailey

Yes u r right 
I am waiting since first week of sept


----------



## adishjain86

Have patience my friend  I know it's tough.
Expect the status change at least after 3 days excluding the weekend and the day you went for your medical examinations.

I visited the hospital on 8th and status changed on 13th midnight.

Cheers,
AJ


mpathak9 said:


> Hello guys,
> I think I am becoming impatient but can someone tell me how to know medical is clear? I lodged my application on 9th November and did medical on 10th November. In the application in medical tab it is showing medical in progress. How long it takes to get medical report generally??


----------



## AbhayJha

mpathak9 said:


> Hello guys,
> I think I am becoming impatient but can someone tell me how to know medical is clear? I lodged my application on 9th November and did medical on 10th November. In the application in medical tab it is showing medical in progress. How long it takes to get medical report generally??


It took us 10 working days. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal

hsrajpal said:


> They too are not doing it.. Main problem is no one is ready to give it in writing...Can anyone find it for me please...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Can anyone help please... I have very few days to upload PCC and not able to get it... 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

hsrajpal said:


> Can anyone help please... I have very few days to upload PCC and not able to get it...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Couldn't locate your original query. WHats the issue?

YOu need to apply for PCC via Passport portal from the city where you are currently residing. If PCC has already happened at this address then you get within same day else in about 10-15 days.
If you are trying get PCC in some alias name and not getting it then you need to create an affidavit mentioning that Govt issues PCC as per passport details ONLY. Also you can add details about same name variation in the same affidavit.

If you need more time to obtain PCC, then use UPDATE us button via immiaccount OR write to CO (if in post VISA application stage)
If your query is still not addressed then do you mind re-posting the same?


----------



## hsrajpal

sharma1981 said:


> Couldn't locate your original query. WHats the issue?
> 
> YOu need to apply for PCC via Passport portal from the city where you are currently residing. If PCC has already happened at this address then you get within same day else in about 10-15 days.
> If you are trying get PCC in some alias name and not getting it then you need to create an affidavit mentioning that Govt issues PCC as per passport details ONLY. Also you can add details about same name variation in the same affidavit.
> 
> If you need more time to obtain PCC, then use UPDATE us button via immiaccount OR write to CO (if in post VISA application stage)
> If your query is still not addressed then do you mind re-posting the same?


Thanks for replying... My wife changed her name from AB to XY last year... I have already provided DIBP PCC of Current name and last name... Now they are asking for PCC certificate with former name and latter name... But passport office only issue it with current name and no one is ready to give anything in writing... So worried a little

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Bllack said:


> Don't wait for CO to contact you for PCC..
> upload all documents upfront to avoid any delay in getting direct grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thanks Bllack, and i agree to you and want to upload the PCC. However, Japan PCC comes in a sealed envelope. I want to check before i open it 

Not sure if there is a ways before CO contacts.


----------



## sharma1981

hsrajpal said:


> Thanks for replying... My wife changed her name from AB to XY last year... I have already provided DIBP PCC of Current name and last name... Now they are asking for PCC certificate with former name and latter name... But passport office only issue it with current name and no one is ready to give anything in writing... So worried a little
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Can you be a bit clear? When you say changed name then do you mean complete name OR only the last name?
And is this name change recorded in passport? I mean is there any passport with old name?


----------



## hsrajpal

sharma1981 said:


> Can you be a bit clear? When you say changed name then do you mean complete name OR only the last name?
> And is this name change recorded in passport? I mean is there any passport with old name?


Complete name is changed due to numerology... And both passports are already presented with all related documents i.e newspapers and name change affidavit, ids of both names..

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

hsrajpal said:


> Complete name is changed due to numerology... And both passports are already presented with all related documents i.e newspapers and name change affidavit, ids of both names..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


OK.

I will say "Affidavit" along with all the relevant proofs is what you need to submit for sure.
Create 1 PDF with Affidavit in the beginning. It should clearly mention all the details and also specify the enclosed documents summary where you can add all the proofs you have.
The affidavit has to be from the person whose name has changed. It should also mention the fact that indian govt. issues PCC as per current name in passport only.

In attached docs, you should append old passport, new passport, newspaper cutting and any other proofs

Email to CO as well as use Update US button in immiaccount


----------



## hsrajpal

sharma1981 said:


> OK.
> 
> I will say "Affidavit" along with all the relevant proofs is what you need to submit for sure.
> Create 1 PDF with Affidavit in the beginning. It should clearly mention all the details and also specify the enclosed documents summary where you can add all the proofs you have.
> The affidavit has to be from the person whose name has changed. It should also mention the fact that indian govt. issues PCC as per current name in passport only.
> 
> In attached docs, you should append old passport, new passport, newspaper cutting and any other proofs
> 
> Email to CO as well as use Update US button in immiaccount


Thanks a ton... I think this is worth a try... 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

Hi,

No PCC required for child. No change of name required for child. Child's birth certificate and passport is sufficient for the application.

What CO could ask you is the evidence that the child's biological mother has fully rights for the child.

Next, they may ask evidence of your marriage. CO might also check if the addresses of you and your wife are same. If different, there can be more questions.



Raghavan92 said:


> Can someone help me with the below queries
> 
> 1. I have lodged my application last month Oct 11th with preloading all necessary documents(including PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221) and expecting a CO contact/direct grant in the coming weeks. I was single when I lodged my application. Now I decided to get married to a divorce who has a kid and I would like to include them in my application. I know I should use form 1436 to do this. I have few queries related to this
> * The child was born in the US and hence by birth a US citizen and is 6 years old. Does she need a PR to live in Australia or does Australia allow US citizen to stay in Australia through any e-visa
> * I will be adopting her as my stepchild and the only proof that I will have is the adoption certificate. Is that enough? Does anyone know about the adoption procedure in India
> * If I am adding the child as a stepchild in my application using form 1436, does she need a PCC and medicals done?
> * She still has her biological father as her surname. Should that be changed before applying? In that case, the only document I can produce as of now is the name change document. Should that suffice?
> * The only proofs that the child has is the US passport and the birth certificate from the US. Will this suffice if am applying the PR from India?
> 
> 2. I might get married this week only and will upload the docs immediately. Will the marriage certificate be enough or should we produce more documents?
> 3. What is the risk of adding 1436 form so late? Will it delay my grant?


----------



## manuks007

Hi All,

I called DIBP the other day asking them the status of my visa application as it has already crossed 9 months. I told them that there is no response from CO to the mails. So they informed me to upload in the application a cover letter asking for an update and mark it as Urgent. They told me this is the best way to get a quick response from CO. I have uploaded the cover letter and waiting for response from CO.

Sharing it here as this might be useful for other people who are waiting for more than 8 months. 

Please note that this is applicable to *only* those who have exceeded the 8 months processing time. Others please dont do this and bug the COs .

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## Oz_man

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called DIBP the other day asking them the status of my visa application as it has already crossed 9 months. I told them that there is no response from CO to the mails. So they informed me to upload in the application a cover letter asking for an update and mark it as Urgent. They told me this is the best way to get a quick response from CO. I have uploaded the cover letter and waiting for response from CO.
> 
> Sharing it here as this might be useful for other people who are waiting for more than 8 months.
> 
> Please note that this is applicable to *only* those who have exceeded the 8 months processing time. Others please dont do this and bug the COs .
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Hi Manu,

Can you please let me know how you reported PTE Score: pdf or from pte website?

Because, my PTE Score is more than 2 year old and I can't send score from pte website. I have uploaded pdf report of my score. will they accept it?

Thanks


----------



## Rampal

Guys, I got my grant for 189 visa today and my IED is 15th Dec 2017. Can anyone please confirm that I can travel to any airport/state in Australia. I need to book my flights now. Is there anything worth noting before making first entry.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Rampal said:


> Guys, I got my grant for 189 visa today and my IED is 15th Dec 2017. Can anyone please confirm that I can travel to any airport/state in Australia. I need to book my flights now. Is there anything worth noting before making first entry.


Congratulations comrade!! Yes you can visit any state ...perks of 189.

Enjoy your trip!!

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## nabtex

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called DIBP the other day asking them the status of my visa application as it has already crossed 9 months. I told them that there is no response from CO to the mails. So they informed me to upload in the application a cover letter asking for an update and mark it as Urgent. They told me this is the best way to get a quick response from CO. I have uploaded the cover letter and waiting for response from CO.
> 
> Sharing it here as this might be useful for other people who are waiting for more than 8 months.
> 
> Please note that this is applicable to *only* those who have exceeded the 8 months processing time. Others please dont do this and bug the COs .
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


*Can you please share the number you dialed to contact DIBP?*


----------



## nabtex

Can someone share the number to contact DIBP regarding status of visa application?


----------



## shekharsince1986

Uninstalled tapatalk out of frustration of CO contact, installed back in.. can't live without thinking about grant each day.. happens to just me?? 😁

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## shekharsince1986

Planning to create a new group with CO contacts... Who's in?😊

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## preet123

Dear All 

Need advice , I got CO contact for 263312 today, CO asked employment proof of my current employer in form of reference letter from company , even though I attached PF statement, Offer letter, Promotion letter, Self affidavit, Form 26 , Form 16, ITR and Salary slips, Bank statement.

I am not sure whether I am going to get reference letter from My employer can any one suggest what to do in this matter.

I am having total 12 year exp, and current employer experience is 4 year. Please guide

regards
Preet

EOI - 2 july
EOI invite:- 6 Sep
Visa Lodged :- 1 Oct
medical :- 6 oct
CO :- 14 Nov


----------



## atif1987

preet123 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Need advice , I got CO contact for 263312 today, CO asked employment proof of my current employer in form of reference letter from company , even though I attached PF statement, Offer letter, Promotion letter, Self affidavit, Form 26 , Form 16, ITR and Salary slips, Bank statement.
> 
> I am not sure whether I am going to get reference letter from My employer can any one suggest what to do in this matter.
> 
> I am having total 12 year exp, and current employer experience is 4 year. Please guide
> 
> regards
> Preet
> 
> EOI - 2 july
> EOI invite:- 6 Sep
> Visa Lodged :- 1 Oct
> medical :- 6 oct
> CO :- 14 Nov


Submit one letter from company that says that you are currently employed with them. 
You are lucky you got ur application moving. I am still waiting

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## preet123

Submit one letter from company that says that you are currently employed with them. 
You are lucky you got ur application moving. I am still waiting

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017 


Thanks Atif:- I will ask manager same , But CO need roles and mentioned in that letter

Regards
Preet


----------



## atif1987

preet123 said:


> Submit one letter from company that says that you are currently employed with them.
> You are lucky you got ur application moving. I am still waiting
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> 
> 
> Thanks Atif:- I will ask manager same , But CO need roles and mentioned in that letter
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Yes. Be careful ask the HR manager to put the roles that you have put in the CV that you uploaded to Dibp

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## aks80

shekharsince1986 said:


> Uninstalled tapatalk out of frustration of CO contact, installed back in.. can't live without thinking about grant each day.. happens to just me?? &#128513;
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant: &#129300;


You must have seen posts of people who waited very long since lodging. I myself waited for nearly 7 months and there are people who have waited much longer. It's hard to wait while people get direct grant left right and center. Just try to get on with life.

And be patient. Hopefully, the CO only had this doubt and when they next pick up your case, you will get the grant.


----------



## mpathak9

adishjain86 said:


> Have patience my friend  I know it's tough.
> Expect the status change at least after 3 days excluding the weekend and the day you went for your medical examinations.
> 
> I visited the hospital on 8th and status changed on 13th midnight.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> I think I am becoming impatient but can someone tell me how to know medical is clear? I lodged my application on 9th November and did medical on 10th November. In the application in medical tab it is showing medical in progress. How long it takes to get medical report generally??
Click to expand...

Ya dude it's tough to be patient. I wish to get all clear ASAP. I am not a person who does regular medical check ups...So kind of worried.


----------



## shekharsince1986

aks80 said:


> You must have seen posts of people who waited very long since lodging. I myself waited for nearly 7 months and there are people who have waited much longer. It's hard to wait while people get direct grant left right and center. Just try to get on with life.
> 
> And be patient. Hopefully, the CO only had this doubt and when they next pick up your case, you will get the grant.


Yea.. I always thought I am a lucky person .. but failed to get a direct grant.. but life goes on!!!  

Its just 24 hours, can't even think of 7 months.. 😒 but left with no choice but wait. 

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## manuks007

Oz_man said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> Can you please let me know how you reported PTE Score: pdf or from pte website?
> 
> Because, my PTE Score is more than 2 year old and I can't send score from pte website. I have uploaded pdf report of my score. will they accept it?
> 
> Thanks


Mine was uploaded to the website. BTW, I am processing my application through an agency. So they uploaded it.


----------



## manuks007

nabtex said:


> *can you please share the number you dialed to contact dibp?*


+611300364613


----------



## hjauhari

preet123 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Need advice , I got CO contact for 263312 today, CO asked employment proof of my current employer in form of reference letter from company , even though I attached PF statement, Offer letter, Promotion letter, Self affidavit, Form 26 , Form 16, ITR and Salary slips, Bank statement.
> 
> I am not sure whether I am going to get reference letter from My employer can any one suggest what to do in this matter.
> 
> I am having total 12 year exp, and current employer experience is 4 year. Please guide
> 
> regards
> Preet
> 
> EOI - 2 july
> EOI invite:- 6 Sep
> Visa Lodged :- 1 Oct
> medical :- 6 oct
> CO :- 14 Nov


Hi,

Can you please let me know the name of your CO?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Chimera

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yea.. I always thought I am a lucky person .. but failed to get a direct grant.. but life goes on!!!
> 
> Its just 24 hours, can't even think of 7 months.. &#128530; but left with no choice but wait.
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant: &#129300;


Hi, what did the CO ask for? Thanks and all the best!!


----------



## Chimera

preet123 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Need advice , I got CO contact for 263312 today, CO asked employment proof of my current employer in form of reference letter from company , even though I attached PF statement, Offer letter, Promotion letter, Self affidavit, Form 26 , Form 16, ITR and Salary slips, Bank statement.
> 
> I am not sure whether I am going to get reference letter from My employer can any one suggest what to do in this matter.
> 
> I am having total 12 year exp, and current employer experience is 4 year. Please guide
> 
> regards
> Preet
> 
> EOI - 2 july
> EOI invite:- 6 Sep
> Visa Lodged :- 1 Oct
> medical :- 6 oct
> CO :- 14 Nov



Hi, best case would be to get a roles and responsibilities letter directly from your HR, on the company letterhead. 

If you can't obtain that, you could get a statutory declaration from your reporting manager or seniors at your organisation.
Here you would mention your roles and responsibilities and mention contacts of your manager/seniors and have them sign these. It just means that Dibp can get in touch with them if they like to and these people can vouch for you for the roles and responsibilities you have performed in your tenure. You could get this on a stamp paper and get it notarized so it's all legal. Hope this helps!


----------



## rinoshkk

Rampal said:


> Guys, I got my grant for 189 visa today and my IED is 15th Dec 2017. Can anyone please confirm that I can travel to any airport/state in Australia. I need to book my flights now. Is there anything worth noting before making first entry.


Congratulations on your grant!! Wish you all the best for your future!

Thanks!


----------



## aks80

Rampal said:


> Guys, I got my grant for 189 visa today and my IED is 15th Dec 2017. Can anyone please confirm that I can travel to any airport/state in Australia. I need to book my flights now. Is there anything worth noting before making first entry.



You can travel to any airport.


----------



## Chimera

Rampal said:


> Guys, I got my grant for 189 visa today and my IED is 15th Dec 2017. Can anyone please confirm that I can travel to any airport/state in Australia. I need to book my flights now. Is there anything worth noting before making first entry.


Congratulations!! What's your visa lodgement date?


----------



## shawnfj

Congratulations to all the recent recipients of the much deserved grant notice! You all deserve it for your dedication, sacrifices, and hard work. 

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## adishjain86

mpathak9 said:


> Ya dude it's tough to be patient. I wish to get all clear ASAP. I am not a person who does regular medical check ups...So kind of worried.


Everything will be fine. Just a matter of time. I am getting impatient too for my Grant/ CO contact. Always doubting my documents and thinking what could I upload.

Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Dear Senior Members,

I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.

I have wife and kid in my application as "Migrating member of the family unit" and mother as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone confirm please what all forms do I need to fill and upload with the application. I know, I need to upload the Education, Employment, Taxation, ACS skills assessment report, English Test report, PCC, Medical related documents are required for sure, but am doubtful about what other forms (form 80, 1221, 47A etc) I need to fill and upload for migrating (wife and kid) and non-migrating (mother) members.

Appreciate your response.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## icyarun

Hi Varun,

This is Arun from Chennai. India.

Im going to write PTE exam on 13th Dec'17. I need to get 79 and above in all sections. can you share your tips, suggestions and help me please.


----------



## icyarun

varununi7 said:


> Second week was a hogwash! Hardly any June July applicant granted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hi Varun,

This is Arun from Chennai. India.

Im going to write PTE exam on 13th Dec'17. I need to get 79 and above in all sections. can you share your tips, suggestions and help me please.


----------



## Roadzilla

Rampal said:


> Guys, I got my grant for 189 visa today and my IED is 15th Dec 2017. Can anyone please confirm that I can travel to any airport/state in Australia. I need to book my flights now. Is there anything worth noting before making first entry.


Congrats mate.

Can you please let us know your timelines?


----------



## dev2287

hsrajpal said:


> Thanks a ton... I think this is worth a try...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi 

Even I might have the same problem. I had lodged my application on the 10th of October 2017 still waiting for CO contact/Grant. Similar to your case, I had my First Name changed from AB to XB due to Numerology.

I have submitted name change affidavit, old passport and newspaper cutting.

But I am expecting a CO contact asking for a PCC with the old name. Kindly let me know what steps you take to resolve this issue.

Regards
Devaansh

ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Points: 75 ( Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 20)
Partner Points: No
EOI Submitted Date: 19/06/2017
Invited: 20/09/2017
Visa Lodged (Docs + Medicals + PCC) :10/10/2017
CO Contact: No
Grant:


----------



## dev2287

hsrajpal said:


> Complete name is changed due to numerology... And both passports are already presented with all related documents i.e newspapers and name change affidavit, ids of both names..
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi 

Even I might have the same problem. I had lodged my application on the 10th of October 2017 still waiting for CO contact/Grant. Similar to your case, I had my First Name changed from AB to XB due to Numerology.

I have submitted name change affidavit, old passport and newspaper cutting.

But I am expecting a CO contact asking for a PCC with the old name. Kindly let me know what steps you take to resolve this issue.

Regards
Devaansh

ICT Business Analyst - 261111
Points: 75 ( Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 20)
Partner Points: No
EOI Submitted Date: 19/06/2017
Invited: 20/09/2017
Visa Lodged (Docs + Medicals + PCC) :10/10/2017
CO Contact: No
Grant:


----------



## shekharsince1986

Chimera said:


> Hi, what did the CO ask for? Thanks and all the best!!


For the Academic transcripts, though they were already there ... May be he overlooked!! 😑

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## sonamt

ndhankher said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.
> 
> 
> 
> I have wife and kid in my application as "Migrating member of the family unit" and mother as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone confirm please what all forms do I need to fill and upload with the application. I know, I need to upload the Education, Employment, Taxation, ACS skills assessment report, English Test report, PCC, Medical related documents are required for sure, but am doubtful about what other forms (form 80, 1221, 47A etc) I need to fill and upload for migrating (wife and kid) and non-migrating (mother) members.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Form 80 and 1221 for all migrating members above age of 16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla

*Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.* 
The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.


----------



## kumudnaugai

Roadzilla said:


> *Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.*
> The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.


Congratulations. Date of lodgement is not written in your signature. Can you please share here.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

Roadzilla said:


> *Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.*
> The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.




Congrats buddy .. awesome .


----------



## Maggie-May24

ndhankher said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.
> 
> I have wife and kid in my application as "Migrating member of the family unit" and mother as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone confirm please what all forms do I need to fill and upload with the application. I know, I need to upload the Education, Employment, Taxation, ACS skills assessment report, English Test report, PCC, Medical related documents are required for sure, but am doubtful about what other forms (form 80, 1221, 47A etc) I need to fill and upload for migrating (wife and kid) and non-migrating (mother) members.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your mother is not a member of your family unit based on DIBP's definition of the term, so you should remove her from your application and no documents are not needed for her.


----------



## mpathak9

adishjain86 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya dude it's tough to be patient. I wish to get all clear ASAP. I am not a person who does regular medical check ups...So kind of worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything will be fine. Just a matter of time. I am getting impatient too for my Grant/ CO contact. Always doubting my documents and thinking what could I upload.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ya man, i wish things go well for us.


----------



## krutika731

Hi all.
I have a question regarding PC.
Co asked us to submit another PC which includes both names as per the old passport but PSK denied us to give another PC as they have stopped practicing aka names in the passport.
But from a source, I get to know that local police station can submit the PC with such changes. Is that possible?
And can I call DIBP regarding this issue? Will they reply?


----------



## Roadzilla

kumudnaugai said:


> Congratulations. Date of lodgement is not written in your signature. Can you please share here.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


its mentioned in my signature as Visa Lodgement.
Nevertheless, its 03-10-2017


----------



## Deshantori

adishjain86 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> When did you lodge your Visa Application?
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk





Salimmanj said:


> Congr8s...Timelines...



Hi Adish and Salim, please see signature below. Good luck!

233311 EE
Aus BE - 20 pts
Age - 30 pts
EA MSA Fast Track Applied 17 Jul 2017
+ve Outcome 08 Aug 2017
PTE L88 R90 S87 W90 - 20 pts
EOI Revised 70 points 06 Sep 2017
Invited 20 Sep 2017
Lodged 30 Sep 2017
D. Grant 13 Nov 2017

Docs: MSA+receipt, course letter+transc+cert, p'ports, BD PCC+receipt, AFP+receipt, PTE (report, scores sent, receipt, PTE login/pass), past OVHC & OSHC, forms 80 & 1221, birth cert, PP photos, driver lic., National ID


----------



## hsrajpal

krutika731 said:


> Hi all.
> I have a question regarding PC.
> Co asked us to submit another PC which includes both names as per the old passport but PSK denied us to give another PC as they have stopped practicing aka names in the passport.
> But from a source, I get to know that local police station can submit the PC with such changes. Is that possible?
> And can I call DIBP regarding this issue? Will they reply?


I have same problem and even SSP office denied my request... Please let me know if u get it somehow...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

icyarun said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> This is Arun from Chennai. India.
> 
> Im going to write PTE exam on 13th Dec'17. I need to get 79 and above in all sections. can you share your tips, suggestions and help me please.


Pm your number. Let me add in our group.


----------



## balaji_r

Dear Lovely Folks,

I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.

This is my timeline

ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts

PTE Score 65 

EOI Submitted 29 July 2017

190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017

189 invite - 26 Sep 2017

189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017

PCC - Oct 9 2017

Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017

189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017

IED 25 Oct 2018


----------



## kinnu369

balaji_r said:


> Dear Lovely Folks,
> 
> I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts
> 
> PTE Score 65
> 
> EOI Submitted 29 July 2017
> 
> 190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017
> 
> 189 invite - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> PCC - Oct 9 2017
> 
> Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017
> 
> 189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017
> 
> IED 25 Oct 2018


Congratulations mate!! All the best

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

balaji_r said:


> Dear Lovely Folks,
> 
> I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts
> 
> PTE Score 65
> 
> EOI Submitted 29 July 2017
> 
> 190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017
> 
> 189 invite - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> PCC - Oct 9 2017
> 
> Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017
> 
> 189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017
> 
> IED 25 Oct 2018


Congrats mate. All the best


----------



## klusarun

balaji_r said:


> Dear Lovely Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts
> 
> 
> 
> PTE Score 65
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted 29 July 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 189 invite - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> 
> PCC - Oct 9 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017
> 
> 
> 
> IED 25 Oct 2018




Congrats buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Hello..while filling form 80 for 189 visa, what should be the answer for reason to stay in Australia?


----------



## familiarh

NAVK said:


> Hello..while filling form 80 for 189 visa, what should be the answer for reason to stay in Australia?


"Permanant Migration" 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

NAVK said:


> Hello..while filling form 80 for 189 visa, what should be the answer for reason to stay in Australia?



Looking to work and settle in Australia permanently.


----------



## ndhankher

balaji_r said:


> Dear Lovely Folks,
> 
> I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts
> 
> PTE Score 65
> 
> EOI Submitted 29 July 2017
> 
> 190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017
> 
> 189 invite - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> PCC - Oct 9 2017
> 
> Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017
> 
> 189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017
> 
> IED 25 Oct 2018


Congratulations Balaji for the direct grant. Can you please provide the complete checklist of documents you uploaded.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Maggie-May24 said:


> Your mother is not a member of your family unit based on DIBP's definition of the term, so you should remove her from your application and no documents are not needed for her.


Thanks Maggie for the clarification, is it possible to remove my mother from the application as I have already submitted the application yesterday?

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

sonamt said:


> Form 80 and 1221 for all migrating members above age of 16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sonam, appreciate your response. 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

ndhankher said:


> Thanks Maggie for the clarification, is it possible to remove my mother from the application as I have already submitted the application yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


Use "Update US" button in immiaccount and upload the correction form (form 1023 i believe)


----------



## mdr

balaji_r said:


> Dear Lovely Folks,
> 
> I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts
> 
> PTE Score 65
> 
> EOI Submitted 29 July 2017
> 
> 190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017
> 
> 189 invite - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> PCC - Oct 9 2017
> 
> Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017
> 
> 189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017
> 
> IED 25 Oct 2018


Congrats buddy


----------



## NAVK

familiarh said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello..while filling form 80 for 189 visa, what should be the answer for reason to stay in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> "Permanant Migration"
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## NAVK

sharma1981 said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello..while filling form 80 for 189 visa, what should be the answer for reason to stay in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to work and settle in Australia permanently.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi all,
Just curious to know the reason how is dibp picking the applications fr granting visa..If i check immitracker the visa has been granted today fr 261313 with lodge date as 3rd oct 2017 whereas there are many applications lodged before this date which are not picked...Can anyone shed light on reason?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Roadzilla said:


> its mentioned in my signature as Visa Lodgement.
> Nevertheless, its 03-10-2017


congtats


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi mates,

Which thread should i follow on immi tracker for visa tracking...


----------



## sharma1981

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Which thread should i follow on immi tracker for visa tracking...


Hi

You cant track your VISA application anywhere. Only you can see general trend via immitracker


----------



## Roadzilla

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> Just curious to know the reason how is dibp picking the applications fr granting visa..If i check immitracker the visa has been granted today fr 261313 with lodge date as 3rd oct 2017 whereas there are many applications lodged before this date which are not picked...Can anyone shed light on reason?


Hi, 

This grant was given to me. Just in case this helps anyone.
1. All documents frontloaded.
2. 457 visa holder.
3. Previous visit to Australia a for 3 months, a 1 year back.
4. Current Location - Australia > 6 months


----------



## hridesh1987

sharma1981 said:


> Use "Update US" button in immiaccount and upload the correction form (form 1023 i believe)


If you use "Update us" , form 1023 will be uploaded automatically and it will show in the uploaded documents. No need to seperately upload another form 1023.

I did the same mistake and used "Update us" and form 1023 automatically showed in the uploaded documents.


----------



## atif1987

Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> You cant track your VISA application anywhere. Only you can see general trend via immitracker


Thanx bro....


----------



## osamapervez

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017




Congrats bro. Any ev? And what docs u uploaded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

osamapervez said:


> Congrats bro. Any ev? And what docs u uploaded
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No ev.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017


----------



## osamapervez

atif1987 said:


> No ev.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017




Cheers. Enjoy your new life ahead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu89

*Regaring health examination*

:help:Hy can anyone tell my health examination is not visible today as it is shiwing cannot be retived please retrive later what does that mean?//


----------



## Chimera

*Submitted marksheet in place of transcripts*

Hi guys, 

I've got ACS assessment last year for which I had submitted by bsc computer science marksheets for three years and also syllabus copy. Marksheets do have the main subjects like computer science and web applications listed.

I couldn't retrieve transcripts at the time. So my marksheets have been submitted during visa lodge. Would it be a problem? Would transcripts still be required ? Anyone faced this issue? I'm really hoping for a direct grant, so any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Bllack

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


Congratsss!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla

HARINDERJEET said:


> congtats


Thanks mate


----------



## shekharsince1986

Bllack said:


> Congratsss!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Aweosmmeeee.. congratulations.. i think your visa lodge date is wrong.. should be 20Sep17. Anyways, party hard  

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

kinnu89 said:


> :help:Hy can anyone tell my health examination is not visible today as it is shiwing cannot be retived please retrive later what does that mean?//


just checked same issue  and also, mine was already given the clearance


----------



## Bllack

shekharsince1986 said:


> Aweosmmeeee.. congratulations.. i think your visa lodge date is wrong.. should be 20Sep17. Anyways, party hard
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant:


I m still waiting for d grant... 
Lodgement date: 26-09-2017

Atif got grant today..!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Bllack said:


> I m still waiting for d grant...
> Lodgement date: 26-09-2017
> 
> Atif got grant today..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Yea, quoted the wrong post.. anyways, All the best dude!! Hope for no CO contact and direct grant  

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## Bllack

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yea, quoted the wrong post.. anyways, All the best dude!! Hope for no CO contact and direct grant
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant:


You too.. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## cbzxpat

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


Congratulations


----------



## cbzxpat

Roadzilla said:


> *Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.*
> The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.


Congratulations and all the best!!


----------



## rathishv

kinnu89 said:


> :help:Hy can anyone tell my health examination is not visible today as it is shiwing cannot be retived please retrive later what does that mean?//


This happened to me before. It doesn't mean anything serious. I believe the health assessment details are in a separate e-medical portal (so may be a different server) and some times the immi account fails to retrieve data from there. Try again after some time- it will come back.


----------



## SuVI

Hi Friends.

With utmost happiness in heart & deepest gratitude for almighty and experts of forum, like to announce received Grant today(15thNov) for me, my wife and kid. I struggled like a headless chicken after receiving invite and thanks ?? Experts for showing me right direction. 

Point table 
Age- 25
Eng- 20
Work- 10
Edu- 15 
Skill Business Analyst 261111

Mytimelines
1. jan?17 - Started giving shape to my dream for PR.
2. March17- positive Skill assessment 
3. April 17- cleared PTE with second attempt for max score. 
4. 3 May 2017 EOI Submitted
5. 23 aug 2017 - invite 
6. 2 oct - visA lodged
7. 7 oct - medicals
8. 20 oct - front loaded all docs (proofs, pcc form80,1221etc )
9. 15 nov - grant received

Not heard of Job verification by HR and no CO contact. 

All the best to comrades and my prayers are with you for your speedy grants. 

Experts- what is the next step now ? 

Rgds 
SuVI


----------



## varununi7

SuVI said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> With utmost happiness in heart & deepest gratitude for almighty and experts of forum, like to announce received Grant today(15thNov) for me, my wife and kid. I struggled like a headless chicken after receiving invite and thanks ?? Experts for showing me right direction.
> 
> Point table
> Age- 25
> Eng- 20
> Work- 10
> Edu- 15
> Skill Business Analyst 261111
> 
> Mytimelines
> 1. jan?17 - Started giving shape to my dream for PR.
> 2. March17- positive Skill assessment
> 3. April 17- cleared PTE with second attempt for max score.
> 4. 3 May 2017 EOI Submitted
> 5. 23 aug 2017 - invite
> 6. 2 oct - visA lodged
> 7. 7 oct - medicals
> 8. 20 oct - front loaded all docs (proofs, pcc form80,1221etc )
> 9. 15 nov - grant received
> 
> Not heard of Job verification by HR and no CO contact.
> 
> All the best to comrades and my prayers are with you for your speedy grants.
> 
> Experts- what is the next step now ?
> 
> Rgds
> SuVI




Congratulations! Super fast grant! Did you submit a SD or HR letter for RNR pls?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aminn_524

SuVI said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> With utmost happiness in heart & deepest gratitude for almighty and experts of forum, like to announce received Grant today(15thNov) for me, my wife and kid. I struggled like a headless chicken after receiving invite and thanks ?? Experts for showing me right direction.
> 
> Point table
> Age- 25
> Eng- 20
> Work- 10
> Edu- 15
> Skill Business Analyst 261111
> 
> Mytimelines
> 1. jan?17 - Started giving shape to my dream for PR.
> 2. March17- positive Skill assessment
> 3. April 17- cleared PTE with second attempt for max score.
> 4. 3 May 2017 EOI Submitted
> 5. 23 aug 2017 - invite
> 6. 2 oct - visA lodged
> 7. 7 oct - medicals
> 8. 20 oct - front loaded all docs (proofs, pcc form80,1221etc )
> 9. 15 nov - grant received
> 
> Not heard of Job verification by HR and no CO contact.
> 
> All the best to comrades and my prayers are with you for your speedy grants.
> 
> Experts- what is the next step now ?
> 
> Rgds
> SuVI


Congrats bro, the next step is having a party and start packing your stuff 


Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

Roadzilla said:


> *Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.*
> The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Wish you the very best in the rest of the journey.


----------



## klusarun

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017




Congrats Atif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


Congratulations, best of luck !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

hi can anyone give the meaning for this 

"Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment. "


----------



## UmarSid

shawnfj said:


> Congratulations to all the recent recipients of the much deserved grant notice! You all deserve it for your dedication, sacrifices, and hard work.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn





dillipreddy said:


> hi can anyone give the meaning for this
> 
> "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment. "


Your case will be forwarded for further assessment. This happens normally when they have found some minor thing is medical assessment but usually it gets cleared with in two three days. Happens with me too.


----------



## debeash

yatin888 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know average time to reach a decision after Employment verification call.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Following is my timeline of application.
> 
> ANZSCO 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
> Invite-12 July 2017
> VISA lodged-10 August 2017
> CO contact-07 September 2017
> IP pressed-11 September 2017
> Employment verification call- 16 October 2017


Congratulations mate!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations!!! Your patience has paid off...all the best for your future.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi all,

Anyone have experience about informal review with engineers Australia 

1. I did job for four years after my Bechlor of engineering and during my master degree 

My Assosor cleverly give me outcome letter and mention date of being professional engineer after master. In this way he deduct my whole experience.

Please give me some suggestions.

Anyone have experience with EA of informal review? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

balaji_r said:


> Dear Lovely Folks,
> 
> I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts
> 
> PTE Score 65
> 
> EOI Submitted 29 July 2017
> 
> 190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017
> 
> 189 invite - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> PCC - Oct 9 2017
> 
> Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017
> 
> 189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017
> 
> IED 25 Oct 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

aus189 said:


> After a long wait, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all .
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> VISA Lodged: 26-Sep-2017
> Direct Grant on 14-Nov-2017


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Roadzilla said:


> *Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.*
> The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkatavinodk

Hi all,

I had logged my visa on 02-Oct-2017. Till now,I havent been contacted by CO. 
Is this the usual case with everyone? Are there any cases where CO is not assigned but still visa is granted ?

Although my spouse is pregnant, we managed to get the medicals cleared as soon as the visa logged. but during the medicals, 
there is a column we were asked to fill in, i.e. place of delivery, India/Australia. we just gave India. 

Does this cause the delay for visa or CO assignment? So in this case, Visa will be granted only post delivery ?

All relevant Documents uploaded. What to do next ? Can anyone advise.


----------



## Timmigration

Hi,

Anyone from saudi arabia who have recently lodged visa? 
I need the documents checklist please.

Thanks


----------



## rinoshkk

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


Congrats buddy!! All the very best for your future!


----------



## kukulkan

Congrats


----------



## kukulkan

SuVI said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> With utmost happiness in heart & deepest gratitude for almighty and experts of forum, like to announce received Grant today(15thNov) for me, my wife and kid. I struggled like a headless chicken after receiving invite and thanks ?? Experts for showing me right direction.
> 
> Point table
> Age- 25
> Eng- 20
> Work- 10
> Edu- 15
> Skill Business Analyst 261111
> 
> Mytimelines
> 1. jan?17 - Started giving shape to my dream for PR.
> 2. March17- positive Skill assessment
> 3. April 17- cleared PTE with second attempt for max score.
> 4. 3 May 2017 EOI Submitted
> 5. 23 aug 2017 - invite
> 6. 2 oct - visA lodged
> 7. 7 oct - medicals
> 8. 20 oct - front loaded all docs (proofs, pcc form80,1221etc )
> 9. 15 nov - grant received
> 
> Not heard of Job verification by HR and no CO contact.
> 
> All the best to comrades and my prayers are with you for your speedy grants.
> 
> Experts- what is the next step now ?
> 
> Rgds
> SuVI


Congratulations.


----------



## farhananwar41

Hello dear members!!!

I am lilbit puzzle with the submission of EOI. 

I have submitted Eoi in Accountant general and want to submit a second EOI in External Auditor. I have positive skill assessment in external auditing as well. 
So, my question is that do need to start the process from scratch like what i did with the first EOi or can i add another EOI in the first one by logging into?

My question is little bit silly but would you guys please help me out. Your kind help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## atif1987

venkatavinodk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had logged my visa on 02-Oct-2017. Till now,I havent been contacted by CO.
> Is this the usual case with everyone? Are there any cases where CO is not assigned but still visa is granted ?
> 
> Although my spouse is pregnant, we managed to get the medicals cleared as soon as the visa logged. but during the medicals,
> there is a column we were asked to fill in, i.e. place of delivery, India/Australia. we just gave India.
> 
> Does this cause the delay for visa or CO assignment? So in this case, Visa will be granted only post delivery ?
> 
> All relevant Documents uploaded. What to do next ? Can anyone advise.


If there is no CO asiggned you can expect a direct grant. I can say from my experience. 48 hrs ago I had no CO assinged. 12 hrs before I had the grant.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Oz_man

atif1987 said:


> If there is no CO asiggned you can expect a direct grant. I can say from my experience. 48 hrs ago I had no CO assinged. 12 hrs before I had the grant.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


My Lodgement date is 20th Oct, and no CO assigned yet..so can I infer it will be a direct grant?
but I need to provide Singapore PCC, as Singapore issues PCC only based on request, also have not yet uploaded form 80 yet.. despite this no CO assigned yet.

Please let me know your thoughts. Also, please share how you reported PTE Score? via pte website or pdf report card( I have an issue there as send score link is disabled and I can't send report via website)


----------



## venkatavinodk

Oz_man said:


> My Lodgement date is 20th Oct, and no CO assigned yet..so can I infer it will be a direct grant?
> but I need to provide Singapore PCC, as Singapore issues PCC only based on request, also have not yet uploaded form 80 yet.. despite this no CO assigned yet.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. Also, please share how you reported PTE Score? via pte website or pdf report card( I have an issue there as send score link is disabled and I can't send report via website)



You cant share via pte website. Basically after making the payment for visa, you need to upload the documents. In that you have a section called language skill assesement. you need to upload there. Hope it helps,


----------



## venkatavinodk

atif1987 said:


> If there is no CO asiggned you can expect a direct grant. I can say from my experience. 48 hrs ago I had no CO assinged. 12 hrs before I had the grant.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017




Thanks a lot for your quick and useful info.

My EOI Invite, Visa lodge & medicals date are exactly same like yours  So will wait and see. What is the Initial entry date (IED) given for you in visa ?


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,

Its been almost 8 months since i lodged my Visa application with all documents at one go.Since then there is no communication whatsoever from their side.Yes not a single email or whatsoever. As the wait timeline of 8 months is getting over by 24th this month kindly suggest me where can i contact them for the status? Is there any email id or any other means to contact?
Kindly help.


----------



## balaji_r

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been almost 8 months since i lodged my Visa application with all documents at one go.Since then there is no communication whatsoever from their side.Yes not a single email or whatsoever. As the wait timeline of 8 months is getting over by 24th this month kindly suggest me where can i contact them for the status? Is there any email id or any other means to contact?
> Kindly help.


Someone shared in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=13595794

NUMBER +611300364613

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Hi Guys, one of my friend lodged visa more than an year back and waiting for the grant. Basis other threads, CO sometimes asks for the medical to be done again if its a long wait, so he wants to get the medical done again.
Anyone knows how to get the medical done again and what is the procedure to generate a new HAP ID, can it be done with same application login or has to created a new one.

Thanks


----------



## atif1987

Oz_man said:


> My Lodgement date is 20th Oct, and no CO assigned yet..so can I infer it will be a direct grant?
> but I need to provide Singapore PCC, as Singapore issues PCC only based on request, also have not yet uploaded form 80 yet.. despite this no CO assigned yet.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. Also, please share how you reported PTE Score? via pte website or pdf report card( I have an issue there as send score link is disabled and I can't send report via website)


Direct grant is expected only if all forms and documents are uploaded. If you have not uploaded plz upload. Otherwise they will ask.
I sent scores thru pTe account. PDF format is not accepted.


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

venkatavinodk said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick and useful info.
> 
> My EOI Invite, Visa lodge & medicals date are exactly same like yours  So will wait and see. What is the Initial entry date (IED) given for you in visa ?


August 2018


ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Oz_man

atif1987 said:


> Direct grant is expected only if all forms and documents are uploaded. If you have not uploaded plz upload. Otherwise they will ask.
> I sent scores thru pTe account. PDF format is not accepted.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


Oh is it? I am not able to send my scores via PTE Website as my score is more than 2 year old and they have disabled my link to send score. I have only pdf report as it is valid for 3 years?

Did DIBP mentioned this anywhere or your CO that pdf is not acceptable?

My current situation is: I have lodged my visa, my pte scores have expired in pte website, but as DIBP mentioned it is valid for 3 years, at time of invitation my score is still valid. 

Please advise, will be lot of help


----------



## venkatavinodk

atif1987 said:


> August 2018
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


Congratulations dude.. 

Is all visa grants will happen same time ? Any idea. I had seen few posts from others about their visa grant today 

Similar to EOI- invitation rounds, Is there any visa grants schedules like date and no of grants for coming months. ?


----------



## Gautam_K

balaji_r said:


> Someone shared in this thread *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 *** - Page 2049
> 
> NUMBER +611300364613
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## atif1987

Oz_man said:


> Oh is it? I am not able to send my scores via PTE Website as my score is more than 2 year old and they have disabled my link to send score. I have only pdf report as it is valid for 3 years?
> 
> Did DIBP mentioned this anywhere or your CO that pdf is not acceptable?
> 
> Please advise, will be lot of help


How did you get the PDF report in the first place? I never got any PDF. 
I got this wisdom from the agent that pte scores are acceptable only if they are sent thru Pearson . Don't know to what extent is that true. But an aquantance of mine got his case delayed because he had his scores older than 2 years and DIBP decided to verify it themselves with Pearson 
That ,of course, took time

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

venkatavinodk said:


> Congratulations dude..
> 
> Is all visa grants will happen same time ? Any idea. I had seen few posts from others about their visa grant today
> 
> Similar to EOI- invitation rounds, Is there any visa grants schedules like date and no of grants for coming months. ?


The more clear and transparent your case is the more chances of a direct grant. Try to upload all relevant details and avoid any unnecessary detail . I provided my travel history with accurate dates and immigration stamps for the past 10. Years

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Oz_man

atif1987 said:


> How did you get the PDF report in the first place? I never got any PDF.
> I got this wisdom from the agent that pte scores are acceptable only if they are sent thru Pearson . Don't know to what extent is that true. But an aquantance of mine got his case delayed because he had his scores older than 2 years and DIBP decided to verify it themselves with Pearson
> That ,of course, took time
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


We can download a PDF Report from PTE Website, also in immi account it asks to upload english test score report under English Language Section.

But the problem is PTE keeps score only for 2 years and DIBP considers score for 3 years, so if we do not send within 2 years then PTE will disable the link.

I am waiting for update on this, as there is no mention on reporting PTE in any of DIBP Document guidelines. May be any of senior forum members can help on this

As there is a gap of 1 year with PTE/DIBP , and PTE disables link to send score in this gap


----------



## venkatavinodk

atif1987 said:


> The more clear and transparent your case is the more chances of a direct grant. Try to upload all relevant details and avoid any unnecessary detail . I provided my travel history with accurate dates and immigration stamps for the past 10. Years
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017



Ok Sure.I had also put all the travel history details in form80. but PTE scores , I had uploaded the pdf which I got from PearsonPTE.

I m not sure, how to send scores from pte website. Can u post some info around it.


----------



## atif1987

Oz_man said:


> We can download a PDF Report from PTE Website, also in immi account it asks to upload english test score report under English Language Section.
> 
> But the problem is PTE keeps score only for 2 years and DIBP considers score for 3 years, so if we do not send within 2 years then PTE will disable the link.
> 
> I am waiting for update on this, as there is no mention on reporting PTE in any of DIBP Document guidelines. May be any of senior forum members can help on this
> 
> As there is a gap of 1 year with PTE/DIBP , and PTE disables link to send score in this gap


Then my friend I don't wanna misguide you. From what I ve heard pTe scores must be sent. May be you can contact Pearson in this regard

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

venkatavinodk said:


> Ok Sure.I had also put all the travel history details in form80. but PTE scores , I had uploaded the pdf which I got from PearsonPTE.
> 
> I m not sure, how to send scores from pte website. Can u post some info around it.


On your pTe account there is an option to send scores. Click on that 
And search for department of immigration and border protection
Send the scores .you will receive an email confirmation and the scores will reach dibp in 24-48 hrs
Hope it helps

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## venkatavinodk

atif1987 said:


> On your pTe account there is an option to send scores. Click on that
> And search for department of immigration and border protection
> Send the scores .you will receive an email confirmation and the scores will reach dibp in 24-48 hrs
> Hope it helps
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017



Thank you..








Is this one?

For spouse, we need to login her PTE account and send scores in same way


----------



## atif1987

venkatavinodk said:


> Thank you..
> View attachment 83714
> 
> 
> Is this one?
> 
> For spouse, we need to login her PTE account and send scores in same way


Yes......

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## hridesh1987

Timmigration said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from saudi arabia who have recently lodged visa?
> I need the documents checklist please.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, i lodged my application on 8th Nov from Saudi Arabia

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Oz_man said:


> We can download a PDF Report from PTE Website, also in immi account it asks to upload english test score report under English Language Section.
> 
> But the problem is PTE keeps score only for 2 years and DIBP considers score for 3 years, so if we do not send within 2 years then PTE will disable the link.
> 
> I am waiting for update on this, as there is no mention on reporting PTE in any of DIBP Document guidelines. May be any of senior forum members can help on this
> 
> As there is a gap of 1 year with PTE/DIBP , and PTE disables link to send score in this gap


The DIBP says the scores can be valid for 3 years if Pearson doesn't mention the validity to be 2 years in the score report. You have to appear in PTE again for DIBP to consider the scores. Same thing is applicable to skills assessment reports, they are generally valid for 2 years as well and is mentioned in the outcome letter itself.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## icyarun

vinopaal said:


> pm your number. Let me add in our group.


<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## jfperez079

Oz_man said:


> We can download a PDF Report from PTE Website, also in immi account it asks to upload english test score report under English Language Section.
> 
> But the problem is PTE keeps score only for 2 years and DIBP considers score for 3 years, so if we do not send within 2 years then PTE will disable the link.
> 
> I am waiting for update on this, as there is no mention on reporting PTE in any of DIBP Document guidelines. May be any of senior forum members can help on this
> 
> As there is a gap of 1 year with PTE/DIBP , and PTE disables link to send score in this gap



Hi mate,

Contact PTE and ask them to send the test score to DIBP and they will send you a confirmation email. Don't forget to specify which test you want to be sent if you have done more than one before. You can also contact PTE via the online chat option available on their website which I personally used before. It will take you 2 minutes only.

Best of Luck


----------



## icyarun

Hi,

Has anyone done skill assessment in 271299 - judicial and other legal professionals for Legal Officer occupation. My wife is into legal job profile and im trying to do skill assessment to get 5points through partner skill assessment for 190 visa application.


----------



## Sudeepisin

Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!

Below are my timelines and details:


ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
ITA : 20-Sep-17
USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
India PCC : 08-May-17
189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points) 
(Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


----------



## Bllack

venkatavinodk said:


> Ok Sure.I had also put all the travel history details in form80. but PTE scores , I had uploaded the pdf which I got from PearsonPTE.
> 
> I m not sure, how to send scores from pte website. Can u post some info around it.


Go to ur results of pte on official website 
You will find a button "Send score report"
Click on it and select immigration dept.
Your result will be delivered to DIBP in 2 days n you will receive a notification email.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

Sudeepisin said:


> Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!
> 
> Below are my timelines and details:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
> Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
> USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
> India PCC : 08-May-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


Congrats buddy..
Enjoy ..!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Sudeepisin said:


> Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!
> 
> Below are my timelines and details:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
> Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
> USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
> India PCC : 08-May-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


Congratulations comrade. Party hard 👍

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## saitejpoosarla

venkatavinodk said:


> Ok Sure.I had also put all the travel history details in form80. but PTE scores , I had uploaded the pdf which I got from PearsonPTE.
> 
> I m not sure, how to send scores from pte website. Can u post some info around it.


Please see the attachment for the complete instructions on how to send PTE scores to DIBP.

This was received by me in an email one fine evening from adelaide GSM 3 months ago. I am still repenting for the horrendous mistake I have done. 

And by far this is a common mistake many have done as reported from Immitracker, do not do that mistake. 

All it took me to send the scores was 90 seconds. :frusty:.

All the best!


----------



## Danish06

Hi,
I need expert opinion over my case which quite simple i got invited on 6th sep 2017 applied for 189 visa on the same day and then on 10th of oct 2017 I was asked to submit form80 for my 2 years old son and PCC ( he is too young for that) anyway i submitted form 80 and so far no mail for grant. I dont know is it relevant to ask that any one can make guess how long does it take?
I also applied bridging B visa to travel 2 days ago as i have to fly to overseas on 1st of december2017.
Expert's words required please


----------



## kinnu369

Sudeepisin said:


> Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!
> 
> Below are my timelines and details:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
> Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
> USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
> India PCC : 08-May-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Bllack said:


> Go to ur results of pte on official website
> You will find a button "Send score report"
> Click on it and select immigration dept.
> Your result will be delivered to DIBP in 2 days n you will receive a notification email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Hi Tried this and their is no option as Immigration Dept. The Option I am getting is "Enter the name of the university, school or location (Country, County/Region or City) that you would like to search for in the field below." Then their are many cities within Australia that are named. Can you suggest on this


----------



## harsm123

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Tried this and their is no option as Immigration Dept. The Option I am getting is "Enter the name of the university, school or location (Country, County/Region or City) that you would like to search for in the field below." Then their are many cities within Australia that are named. Can you suggest on this


Select all cities and search for dibp

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Tried this and their is no option as Immigration Dept. The Option I am getting is "Enter the name of the university, school or location (Country, County/Region or City) that you would like to search for in the field below." Then their are many cities within Australia that are named. Can you suggest on this


Please refer to the second/third post above your post in this very thread. Saitejpoosarla has attached a PDF explaining how to do this.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

dillipreddy said:


> hi can anyone give the meaning for this
> 
> "Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment. "


It happened to me also. I got a bit worried however it got cleared the very next day. Dont worry just wait for couple of days.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

AmazingTiger said:


> Please refer to the second/third post above your post in this very thread. Saitejpoosarla has attached a PDF explaining how to do this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Did it.


----------



## AQTLM1905

Hello Guys,

May I ask this to experts here, appreciate your answer based on real experience. 

Assuming I lodge my 189 visa by end of this November, when I can expect first CO contact? Can I believe the current recording of immitracker of ~ 40-45 days?

I'll be uploading all documents except my spouse's English. What if after being contacted, I would say I prefer paying the second installment, then how long after my confirmation that they would issue an invoice? And then how long after my successful payment for $4885 that I would receive grant?
Just being curious and expecting!!!
Thank you very much!


----------



## shekharsince1986

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> May I ask this to experts here, appreciate your answer based on real experience.
> 
> Assuming I lodge my 189 visa by end of this November, when I can expect first CO contact? Can I believe the current recording of immitracker of ~ 40-45 days?
> 
> I'll be uploading all documents except my spouse's English. What if after being contacted, I would say I prefer paying the second installment, then how long after my confirmation that they would issue an invoice? And then how long after my successful payment for $4885 that I would receive grant?
> Just being curious and expecting!!!
> Thank you very much!


Not sure what's going on people's mind.. CO contact is actually a bad news, after a CO contact it could be 6 days or 6 months or more of wait for grant  

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## shekharsince1986

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> May I ask this to experts here, appreciate your answer based on real experience.
> 
> Assuming I lodge my 189 visa by end of this November, when I can expect first CO contact? Can I believe the current recording of immitracker of ~ 40-45 days?
> 
> I'll be uploading all documents except my spouse's English. What if after being contacted, I would say I prefer paying the second installment, then how long after my confirmation that they would issue an invoice? And then how long after my successful payment for $4885 that I would receive grant?
> Just being curious and expecting!!!
> Thank you very much!


Try to forget that you applied for a visa after a CO contacts you. Once a CO contacts you, he moves to next case and your case is in list of abandoned cases. Better target for direct grant.  

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## rinoshkk

Sudeepisin said:


> Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!
> 
> Below are my timelines and details:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
> Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
> USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
> India PCC : 08-May-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## cbzxpat

Sudeepisin said:


> Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!
> 
> Below are my timelines and details:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
> Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
> USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
> India PCC : 08-May-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


Congratulations!!
Wish you all the best.


----------



## rajhans2011

cbzxpat said:


> Congratulations!!
> Wish you all the best.


Look like IT professional only get direct grant. Anyway best of luck for everyone.


----------



## Scom5

Visa grant

Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today. 
Lodged 30 June,
Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
Good luck to all here waiting.

Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts. 

Cheers!


----------



## sharma1981

Scom5 said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats

How did you solve the missing "maiden" name issue?


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,

I lodged my visa on 9th nov 2017 and did my medical on same day. Today under 'view health assessment' tab i can see health clearance provided but in attachment document for health i do not see any attachments. Can anyone tell me who will attach documents for this? Do I have any action item?


----------



## NAVK

submitting form 80 and 1221are mandatory to upload or only on the request of CO? Should my wife also fill the docs?


----------



## sharma1981

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 9th nov 2017 and did my medical on same day. Today under 'view health assessment' tab i can see health clearance provided but in attachment document for health i do not see any attachments. Can anyone tell me who will attach documents for this? Do I have any action item?


There is nothing to do there. Your medicals are cleared.


----------



## sharma1981

NAVK said:


> submitting form 80 and 1221are mandatory to upload or only on the request of CO? Should my wife also fill the docs?


Front load these for all applicants above 18 upfront for faster processing.


----------



## Raghavan92

Hi All,
In this forum, I have seen people mentioning in the list of uploaded documents for the visa, their annual appraisal letter from their company. I haven't attached the same as my appraisal letter says 'Private and Confidential'. Was the same case with everyone else who attached it? I feel its a risk or against company policy to provide any document which says 'Private and Confidential'. Any advice?


----------



## Bllack

Scom5 said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratss!!

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Scom5 said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats and all the best !!!


----------



## mpathak9

sharma1981 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 9th nov 2017 and did my medical on same day. Today under 'view health assessment' tab i can see health clearance provided but in attachment document for health i do not see any attachments. Can anyone tell me who will attach documents for this? Do I have any action item?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to do there. Your medicals are cleared.
Click to expand...

Oh...Thank you. One more question., Is there anyone uploading resume? If yes under which category? Just being cautious to avoid CO.


----------



## cbzxpat

Scom5 said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## adishjain86

Sudeepisin said:


> Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!
> 
> Below are my timelines and details:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
> Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
> USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
> India PCC : 08-May-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


Congrats buddy 

Cheers,
AJ.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## syed.jameel

Recieved 189 visa grant for me and my family. Super excited and would like to thank the group for the inputs and oppinions, that became part of my schedule every day. Have learnt a lot throughtout. And i would say that the journey have just started.

My timeline:
Profession: Electrical engineer.
Points: 60.
PTE: May 2017
EOI: June 2017.
Visa lodged: 4 july 2017
Medicals: 30 July.
PCC: 17 august.
CO contact: second week of august for wife india PCC.
Visa grant: 15 November.
IED: 1 Aug 2018.

Thank you everyone again and All the very best for all who are expecting their visas. Just hold on and be patient...Your visas are also round the corner.


----------



## ndhankher

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys, one of my friend lodged visa more than an year back and waiting for the grant. Basis other threads, CO sometimes asks for the medical to be done again if its a long wait, so he wants to get the medical done again.
> Anyone knows how to get the medical done again and what is the procedure to generate a new HAP ID, can it be done with same application login or has to created a new one.
> 
> Thanks


Has anyone done this before, can you please suggest?
How to redo medical our-self after 1 year of Visa lodgement?


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Has the processing time for 189 visa been changed? 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## bhagat.dabas

It looks like processing time remains same for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

mpathak9 said:


> Oh...Thank you. One more question., Is there anyone uploading resume? If yes under which category? Just being cautious to avoid CO.


Feel free to upload your Resume under Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of --> Resume


----------



## kinnu369

syed.jameel said:


> Recieved 189 visa grant for me and my family. Super excited and would like to thank the group for the inputs and oppinions, that became part of my schedule every day. Have learnt a lot throughtout. And i would say that the journey have just started.
> 
> My timeline:
> Profession: Electrical engineer.
> Points: 60.
> PTE: May 2017
> EOI: June 2017.
> Visa lodged: 4 july 2017
> Medicals: 30 July.
> PCC: 17 august.
> CO contact: second week of august for wife india PCC.
> Visa grant: 15 November.
> IED: 1 Aug 2018.
> 
> Thank you everyone again and All the very best for all who are expecting their visas. Just hold on and be patient...Your visas are also round the corner.


Congrats mate !


----------



## Salimmanj

Any grants fr oct visa lodged applicants today?


----------



## Scom5

sharma1981 said:


> Scom5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> How did you solve the missing "maiden" name issue?
Click to expand...

Thanks.
So when we recieved it from South Africa (we onshore), we saw it had been left off. But on another forum for south Africans many people on there said they had the same problem and CO usually do not have a problem with it if the passport is in new name. I wish i had ignored this as it CO asked us for new PCC with maiden name on. So we had to reapply and have family memeber go to the head office in Pretoria in SA and make sure they put the maiden name on the certificate. This only took two days so I wish i had just done this before then we would have had direct grant in August. 
So for evryone applying, please listen to Sultan and the experts and have all your docs front loaded. It will save u months of waiting. And make sure maiden name is on the pcc hahaha ?
Good luck to u all and wish u safe travels to Australia when u get the visa! I have been living here on my 457 for almost two years and it is a great country!


----------



## sharma1981

Scom5 said:


> Thanks.
> So when we recieved it from South Africa (we onshore), we saw it had been left off. But on another forum for south Africans many people on there said they had the same problem and CO usually do not have a problem with it if the passport is in new name. I wish i had ignored this as it CO asked us for new PCC with maiden name on. So we had to reapply and have family memeber go to the head office in Pretoria in SA and make sure they put the maiden name on the certificate. This only took two days so I wish i had just done this before then we would have had direct grant in August.
> So for evryone applying, please listen to Sultan and the experts and have all your docs front loaded. It will save u months of waiting. And make sure maiden name is on the pcc hahaha ?
> Good luck to u all and wish u safe travels to Australia when u get the visa! I have been living here on my 457 for almost two years and it is a great country!


Thanks for the reply. Probably PCC in SA is allowed to be issued with maiden name.

There are few countries which do not allow this and only add details as per current passport.

Anyways, time for party ... Cheers !!!


----------



## tasi

Hi everyone,

I have applied for my 189 visa on the 9th of November. I received my invitation to apply for civil engineering with 65 points. I have a question about something-

My father's name on my birth certificate is ABC and on my passport it is BCX. Will this cause any problems in the processing?


----------



## sharma1981

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for my 189 visa on the 9th of November. I received my invitation to apply for civil engineering with 65 points. I have a question about something-
> 
> My father's name on my birth certificate is ABC and on my passport it is BCX. Will this cause any problems in the processing?


So "BC" is the common part? OR its entirely changed?

I suggest in either case create an affidavit from you as well as from your father.


----------



## tasi

sharma1981 said:


> So "BC" is the common part? OR its entirely changed?
> 
> I suggest in either case create an affidavit from you as well as from your father.



Thanks for the reply, yes BC is the common part. My father is no longer alive, should I create an affidavit on his behalf? My name is the same across all documents, its jsut my fathers name,


----------



## sandy dhull

Hello everyone, 
I wish to travel to Australia on tourist visa, should i inform about this to DIBP. if so then which form to use. thanks


----------



## sharma1981

tasi said:


> Thanks for the reply, yes BC is the common part. My father is no longer alive, should I create an affidavit on his behalf? My name is the same across all documents, its jsut my fathers name,


Sorry to hear that.

Obviously you need to state this fact and get an affidavit issued from your end mentioning your details and stating father name variataions. Attach the relevant docs along with the affidavit and upload as single PDF during VISA lodge


----------



## sandy dhull

Any news on when they will clear backlog, or will they keep on going on this speed.


----------



## sharma1981

sandy dhull said:


> Any news on when they will clear backlog, or will they keep on going on this speed.


All i can say .... wait patiently


----------



## tasi

sharma1981 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Obviously you need to state this fact and get an affidavit issued from your end mentioning your details and stating father name variataions. Attach the relevant docs along with the affidavit and upload as single PDF during VISA lodge




Thank you so much for the reply! In the affidavit, should I mention the variations in my documents and his documents or just mine? 

I know a lot of people use the 'same person affidavit' if there are variations in the primary applicants' name, but does this also work in my situation?


----------



## sharma1981

tasi said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! In the affidavit, should I mention the variations in my documents and his documents or just mine?
> 
> I know a lot of people use the 'same person affidavit' if there are variations in the primary applicants' name, but does this also work in my situation?


Just mention your details and the variations your father name has. If you wish you can mention which name is present in which doc but that will be overkill


----------



## UmarSid

Anyone here got grant after lodge date 3-Oct? :behindsofa:


----------



## grsr

Better to contact PTE Customer care. Explain them that DIBP accepts 3 years. But, I am not sure. Just give a try.



Oz_man said:


> Oh is it? I am not able to send my scores via PTE Website as my score is more than 2 year old and they have disabled my link to send score. I have only pdf report as it is valid for 3 years?
> 
> Did DIBP mentioned this anywhere or your CO that pdf is not acceptable?
> 
> My current situation is: I have lodged my visa, my pte scores have expired in pte website, but as DIBP mentioned it is valid for 3 years, at time of invitation my score is still valid.
> 
> Please advise, will be lot of help


----------



## hridesh1987

Scom5 said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!



What did you tell them about Maiden name PCC for India?


----------



## rohsing89

Hello Everyone,

Is there anyone who lodged the visa application and has been waiting for more than 2 months *without * any CO contact or an Immi commencement email?
I had lodged on 16th Septmeber 2017 but haven't received anything till now. :|
Any idea guys?

Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981

rohsing89 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone who lodged the visa application and has been waiting for more than 2 months *without * any CO contact or an Immi commencement email?
> I had lodged on 16th Septmeber 2017 but haven't received anything till now. :|
> Any idea guys?
> 
> Thanks.


You seem to be candidate for direct grant if all docs are in place.

Wait patiently


----------



## rohsing89

sharma1981 said:


> You seem to be candidate for direct grant if all docs are in place.
> 
> Wait patiently


Thanks bro. But has anyone received a Direct grant even after 2 months of NO contact whatsoever?


----------



## sharma1981

rohsing89 said:


> Thanks bro. But has anyone received a Direct grant even after 2 months of NO contact whatsoever?


There are many such cases


----------



## AQTLM1905

shekharsince1986 said:


> Try to forget that you applied for a visa after a CO contacts you. Once a CO contacts you, he moves to next case and your case is in list of abandoned cases. Better target for direct grant.
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant: 🤔


Yeah, thank you for that. I wish there wasn't an invoice called second installment and that I could prepay $4885 together with my visa fee in one single total amount:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question.
I got my skills assessed for my graduation but I have also completed my Part time MBA which I did not get assessed.
Should I be uploading the MBA degree and documents while I am applying the VISA?
What implications will it have if I upload and don't upload, in both cases.?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peRFect19

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> I got my skills assessed for my graduation but I have also completed my Part time MBA which I did not get assessed.
> Should I be uploading the MBA degree and documents while I am applying the VISA?
> What implications will it have if I upload and don't upload, in both cases.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you mention this MBA degree while filling in your EOI details and Visa application form or Form80/1221? If yes, then you should upload the documentation as well.


----------



## dheerajsharma

peRFect19 said:


> Did you mention this MBA degree while filling in your EOI details and Visa application form or Form80/1221? If yes, then you should upload the documentation as well.


No, I did not mention it anywhere in my EOI.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

dheerajsharma said:


> No, I did not mention it anywhere in my EOI.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Then I don't think it is required. Since you haven't mentioned it anywhere across. Some expert forum members can provide more insights.

I had a 2 year gap due to a regular MBA but did not get it assessed by ACS because of its irrelevance with my ANZSCO. However, I have mentioned it as a Non-AQF Accreditation and uploaded supporting documents. Let's see how it goes !!


----------



## mpathak9

sharma1981 said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply! In the affidavit, should I mention the variations in my documents and his documents or just mine?
> 
> I know a lot of people use the 'same person affidavit' if there are variations in the primary applicants' name, but does this also work in my situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Just mention your details and the variations your father name has. If you wish you can mention which name is present in which doc but that will be overkill
Click to expand...

Hi,

One of my spouse's documents has her father's name along with his middle name but in other documents it's just first name and last name. Do I still need affidavit??


----------



## sorabzone

rohsing89 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone who lodged the visa application and has been waiting for more than 2 months *without * any CO contact or an Immi commencement email?
> I had lodged on 16th Septmeber 2017 but haven't received anything till now. :|
> Any idea guys?
> 
> Thanks.


I am waiting since 5th September :rain:


----------



## dheerajsharma

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> I got my skills assessed for my graduation but I have also completed my Part time MBA which I did not get assessed.
> Should I be uploading the MBA degree and documents while I am applying the VISA?
> What implications will it have if I upload and don't upload, in both cases.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Could anyone please revert on this, as I have to apply for 190 pre-invitation and I am running out of time.


----------



## Kevin22

Scom5 said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!


Glad that a June applicant got a grant


Were there any verifications??


----------



## adishjain86

You can upload resume under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" -> Resume section.

Cheers,
AJ



mpathak9 said:


> Oh...Thank you. One more question., Is there anyone uploading resume? If yes under which category? Just being cautious to avoid CO.


----------



## grsr

dheerajsharma said:


> Could anyone please revert on this, as I have to apply for 190 pre-invitation and I am running out of time.


In my opinion, you should upload and it will not delay anything. You will not get any benefit you upload. But, if you don't, it may be considered as hiding info.


----------



## rathishv

atif1987 said:


> Direct grant is expected only if all forms and documents are uploaded. If you have not uploaded plz upload. Otherwise they will ask.
> I sent scores thru pTe account. PDF format is not accepted.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


What do you mean by sending the scores via PTE account ? 
Sorry, I did IELTS and not PTE & I attached the outcome letter only. Is there something else that needs to be done for those who chose the IELTS path ?


----------



## sharma1981

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my spouse's documents has her father's name along with his middle name but in other documents it's just first name and last name. Do I still need affidavit??


You need affidavit for any name variation.


----------



## atif1987

rathishv said:


> What do you mean by sending the scores via PTE account ?
> Sorry, I did IELTS and not PTE & I attached the outcome letter only. Is there something else that needs to be done for those who chose the IELTS path ?


IELTS is fine.pte scores need to be sent .

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## mojazz

Issue in Document upload?
Hi is anyone facing issue in uploading document in immi account.. I am trying to upload but after the confirm button, nothing is reflected in summary page as received and also the count for the number of documents are not increased..

I am just worried is the outage already started, I may need to wait for 2 days and after that there are some special permission(as mentioned in the immiaccount login page), to do the document upload and the other stuffs..

Is anyone facing this issue?

Thanks & Regards
Mohan D


----------



## Salimmanj

As per the immitracker only 4 grants today, isnt dipb progressing vry slowly :-(


----------



## shobhgarg

*Sad Sad 189 Story*

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)

Grant : Don't know, if it will ever happen
:suspicious:


----------



## shobhgarg

Salimmanj said:


> As per the immitracker only 4 grants today, isnt dipb progressing vry slowly :-(


How do you track this in immitracker, please let me know.


----------



## sharma1981

shobhgarg said:


> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
> 
> Grant : Don't know, if it will ever happen
> :suspicious:


Whats SAD in this?

There are regular CO contacts and that too due to changes made in application.
People have waited for more than 1 year without getting a single CO contact.

I will say wait patiently.


----------



## buntygwt

shobhgarg said:


> How do you track this in immitracker, please let me know.


search tracker named consolidated visa applications SC189. and from visa grants by period, select month n day.

cheers.


----------



## mpathak9

sharma1981 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> One of my spouse's documents has her father's name along with his middle name but in other documents it's just first name and last name. Do I still need affidavit??
> 
> 
> 
> You need affidavit for any name variation.
Click to expand...

He is not migrating with us. In that case do I still need affidavit for middle name missing? If yes what should be the content of affidavit?


----------



## au513

mojazz said:


> Issue in Document upload?
> Hi is anyone facing issue in uploading document in immi account.. I am trying to upload but after the confirm button, nothing is reflected in summary page as received and also the count for the number of documents are not increased..
> 
> I am just worried is the outage already started, I may need to wait for 2 days and after that there are some special permission(as mentioned in the immiaccount login page), to do the document upload and the other stuffs..
> 
> Is anyone facing this issue?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Mohan D


I am also facing the same issue. After clicking confirm, document is still not uploaded.


----------



## shobhgarg

sharma1981 said:


> Whats SAD in this?
> 
> There are regular CO contacts and that too due to changes made in application.
> People have waited for more than 1 year without getting a single CO contact.
> 
> I will say wait patiently.


The problem is, CO asked for form 1281 only on 3rd contact, which he could have asked on 1st or 2nd contact.

Was anyone demanded only form 1281 in CO contact.


----------



## sultan_azam

mykmallett said:


> Just got my grant. Happy days!
> 
> Good luck everyone.


congratulations buddy


----------



## sultan_azam

Rampal said:


> After waiting for one year, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all and specially those who are waiting from last year.
> I will update the immitracker shortly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged: 28-Nov-2016
> Documents uploaded: 24-Aug-2017
> Co Contacted: 5-Dec-2016
> Grant: 14-Nov-2017


congratulations Rampal


----------



## sultan_azam

surerereddy said:


> Dear Members,
> Thank you so much for clarifying the queries I had. And that has definitely helped me in gathering and submitting the documents.
> 
> I got the grant today .
> 
> Below is my journey from IELTS attempt 1 to getting grant today.
> 
> Granted on 14 Nov 2017.
> Lodged on 28 Sep 2017.
> Medicals on 18 Sep 2017.
> PCC on 13 Sep 2017. (Verification 03 Aug, granted 04 Aug collected on 13 Sep.)
> Invited on 06 Sep 2017.
> EOI on 13 Mar 2017. (ANZSCO 261313)
> ACS 3 on 27 Mar 2017.
> ACS 2 on 09 Mar 2017.
> ACS 1 on 21 Feb 2017.
> PTE on 08 Nov 2016; L-80:R-78:S-88 :W-77.
> IELTS 2 on 01 Apr 2016; L-9 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.
> IELTS 1 on 09 Jan 2016; L-7 :R-7 :S-6.5:W-7.



almost 2 years long journey... congratulations mate..


----------



## sultan_azam

aus189 said:


> After a long wait, finally I got the grant today
> All the best to all .
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
> VISA Lodged: 26-Sep-2017
> Direct Grant on 14-Nov-2017


congratulations buddy


----------



## sultan_azam

sunnysunny said:


> Its a beautiful day,
> 
> Got my Grant Today, it was a really long journey, because i took almost 10 attempts to clear English exam but it feels it was worth waiting.
> 
> I would thank this forum which i followed at every stage.
> 
> 
> below are the timelines.
> 
> EOI received : September 2017
> Visa applied :29th September
> Grant: Today- 14th November.
> Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer
> Country: India
> Exp points 5
> total points : 70
> 
> Wish you a good luck everybody, see you in Oz


appreciate your patience for english exams...congratulations for the visa


----------



## rinoshkk

shobhgarg said:


> The problem is, CO asked for form 1281 only on 3rd contact, which he could have asked on 1st or 2nd contact.
> 
> Was anyone demanded only form 1281 in CO contact.


I think you would be asked to fill 1281 only if you have not signed in your application. In your case, initially your spouse was not added to the application, so you would not have her signed in the visa application. 

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Raghavan92 said:


> Can someone help me with the below queries
> 
> 1. I have lodged my application last month Oct 11th with preloading all necessary documents(including PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221) and expecting a CO contact/direct grant in the coming weeks. I was single when I lodged my application. Now I decided to get married to a divorce who has a kid and I would like to include them in my application. I know I should use form 1436 to do this. I have few queries related to this
> * The child was born in the US and hence by birth a US citizen and is 6 years old. Does she need a PR to live in Australia or does Australia allow US citizen to stay in Australia through any e-visa
> * I will be adopting her as my stepchild and the only proof that I will have is the adoption certificate. Is that enough? Does anyone know about the adoption procedure in India
> * If I am adding the child as a stepchild in my application using form 1436, does she need a PCC and medicals done?
> * She still has her biological father as her surname. Should that be changed before applying? In that case, the only document I can produce as of now is the name change document. Should that suffice?
> * The only proofs that the child has is the US passport and the birth certificate from the US. Will this suffice if am applying the PR from India?
> 
> 2. I might get married this week only and will upload the docs immediately. Will the marriage certificate be enough or should we produce more documents?
> 3. What is the risk of adding 1436 form so late? Will it delay my grant?



first of all, i am not an expert, i just research on internet and try to answer the queries 

_* The child was born in the US and hence by birth a US citizen and is 6 years old. Does she need a PR to live in Australia or does Australia allow US citizen to stay in Australia through any e-visa_

*i think child will need to apply for PR, i found some articles which state----
*
https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/country/australia.html 

*You must have a valid U.S. passport and a visa to enter Australia*. Most U.S. passport holders traveling to Australia for tourism or business purposes for less than 90 days can obtain an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). The ETA is an electronic label-free visa and can be obtained at the ETA website for a small service fee. Airlines and many travel agents in the United States are also able to apply for ETAs on behalf of travelers.

If you overstay your ETA or any other visa, even for short periods, you may be subject to exclusion, detention, and removal by the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).

If you are, travelling on a valid U.S. ePassport (a passport that contains an electronic chip) and are 16 years of age or older, you are eligible to use Australia’s automated border processing system, SmartGate, upon arrival in Australia. There is no additional enrollment process or fee to participate in SmartGate. Visit the SmartGate website for more information and for a list of participating airports in Australia.

Visit the Embassy of Australia website for the most current visa information.

also read https://au.usembassy.gov/visas/immigrant-visas/

_* I will be adopting her as my stepchild and the only proof that I will have is the adoption certificate. Is that enough? Does anyone know about the adoption procedure in India_

i am not aware of adoption procedure... but here is the document checklist where you can get required information https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

_* If I am adding the child as a stepchild in my application using form 1436, does she need a PCC and medicals done?_

PCC not required for applicant less than 16 years age, medicals required for all, the type and number of test vary according to age 

_* She still has her biological father as her surname. Should that be changed before applying? In that case, the only document I can produce as of now is the name change document. Should that suffice_

the case is clear that baby is adopted and hence the name in passport is of biological father, shouldnt be much of an issue

_The only proofs that the child has is the US passport and the birth certificate from the US. Will this suffice if am applying the PR from India?_ 

the relationship document with her mother will be needed 


you will need to provide lot many other documents to prove a genuine marriage and not just for visa.. documents like marriage card, photographs, joint bank account statement etc could be helpful, but* be ready for a long visa journey
*
besides all this, do consult a good MARA agent, not the local ones


----------



## sultan_azam

Rampal said:


> Guys, I got my grant for 189 visa today and my IED is 15th Dec 2017. Can anyone please confirm that I can travel to any airport/state in Australia. I need to book my flights now. Is there anything worth noting before making first entry.


you can enter at any international port in AUstralia...


----------



## sultan_azam

preet123 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Need advice , I got CO contact for 263312 today, CO asked employment proof of my current employer in form of reference letter from company , even though I attached PF statement, Offer letter, Promotion letter, Self affidavit, Form 26 , Form 16, ITR and Salary slips, Bank statement.
> 
> I am not sure whether I am going to get reference letter from My employer can any one suggest what to do in this matter.
> 
> I am having total 12 year exp, and current employer experience is 4 year. Please guide
> 
> regards
> Preet
> 
> EOI - 2 july
> EOI invite:- 6 Sep
> Visa Lodged :- 1 Oct
> medical :- 6 oct
> CO :- 14 Nov



reference letter indicating roles and responsibilities is essentially required if you are claiming experience points.. get a statutory declaration if unable to get the reference letter


----------



## sultan_azam

ndhankher said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I recently got invite for 189 BA in the last week's round and have 75 points. I am gathering the documents to file the visa and have few questions, I am seeking help to clarify the doubts so I can fill the right documents.
> 
> I have wife and kid in my application as "Migrating member of the family unit" and mother as "Non-migrating member of the family unit". Can someone confirm please what all forms do I need to fill and upload with the application. I know, I need to upload the Education, Employment, Taxation, ACS skills assessment report, English Test report, PCC, Medical related documents are required for sure, but am doubtful about what other forms (form 80, 1221, 47A etc) I need to fill and upload for migrating (wife and kid) and non-migrating (mother) members.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


parents(mother/father) doesnt fall under definition of FAMILY MEMBERS, it will be better to remove them or else case officer will ask you to do so

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

besides this it will be good to provide form 80 and 1221 for applicants above 18 years age


----------



## sultan_azam

Roadzilla said:


> *Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.*
> The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.


congratulations mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

krutika731 said:


> Hi all.
> I have a question regarding PC.
> Co asked us to submit another PC which includes both names as per the old passport but PSK denied us to give another PC as they have stopped practicing aka names in the passport.
> But from a source, I get to know that local police station can submit the PC with such changes. Is that possible?
> And can I call DIBP regarding this issue? Will they reply?


try to lodge an RTI with PSK and get the thing from them in writing, use that as evidence for replying to DIBP

PC from local police station wont work for Indian applicants


----------



## EdgarK

Roadzilla said:


> *Happy to announce that I have got the DIRECT GRANT an hour back.*
> The wait is over. Timelines in my signature. Best wishes to everybody.


Well done, congratulations!


----------



## sultan_azam

balaji_r said:


> Dear Lovely Folks,
> 
> I have got direct grant today for me, spouse and kid. I would like to thank you all for all the help yo guys provided. So many things like 'sending PTE scores to DIBP from pearson site' I have learned from this forum and many of my questions are clarified by you guys which has let me get direct grant. Once again thank you so much for all the information and assistance. You guys are awesome. I wish everyone to get the grant soon.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO 262112 ICT Security Specialist - 189 with 65 pts
> 
> PTE Score 65
> 
> EOI Submitted 29 July 2017
> 
> 190 Victoria Preinvite 4 Aug 2017
> 
> 189 invite - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> 189 lodge - 26 Sep 2017
> 
> PCC - Oct 9 2017
> 
> Medical completed and approved - 25 Oct 2017
> 
> 189 Direct Grant 15 Nov 2017
> 
> IED 25 Oct 2018


congratulations Balaji...


----------



## mojazz

hopefully this will be solved over a weekend..they are planning for a system maintenance..


----------



## mojazz

au513 said:


> I am also facing the same issue. After clicking confirm, document is still not uploaded.


hopefully this issue is solved over a weekend after their system maintenance..


----------



## sultan_azam

NAVK said:


> Hello..while filling form 80 for 189 visa, what should be the answer for reason to stay in Australia?


MIGRATIoN


----------



## sultan_azam

ndhankher said:


> Thanks Maggie for the clarification, is it possible to remove my mother from the application as I have already submitted the application yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


provide form 1023 for that


----------



## sultan_azam

atif1987 said:


> Guys . I got my grant today. Thanks for all the advise.and I wish everyone all the best.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017


congratulations atif...


----------



## sultan_azam

Chimera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got ACS assessment last year for which I had submitted by bsc computer science marksheets for three years and also syllabus copy. Marksheets do have the main subjects like computer science and web applications listed.
> 
> I couldn't retrieve transcripts at the time. So my marksheets have been submitted during visa lodge. Would it be a problem? Would transcripts still be required ? Anyone faced this issue? I'm really hoping for a direct grant, so any thoughts? Thanks!


have you tried getting transcripts from college/university *since that time * ??? if possible attach them


----------



## sultan_azam

SuVI said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> With utmost happiness in heart & deepest gratitude for almighty and experts of forum, like to announce received Grant today(15thNov) for me, my wife and kid. I struggled like a headless chicken after receiving invite and thanks ?? Experts for showing me right direction.
> 
> Point table
> Age- 25
> Eng- 20
> Work- 10
> Edu- 15
> Skill Business Analyst 261111
> 
> Mytimelines
> 1. jan?17 - Started giving shape to my dream for PR.
> 2. March17- positive Skill assessment
> 3. April 17- cleared PTE with second attempt for max score.
> 4. 3 May 2017 EOI Submitted
> 5. 23 aug 2017 - invite
> 6. 2 oct - visA lodged
> 7. 7 oct - medicals
> 8. 20 oct - front loaded all docs (proofs, pcc form80,1221etc )
> 9. 15 nov - grant received
> 
> Not heard of Job verification by HR and no CO contact.
> 
> All the best to comrades and my prayers are with you for your speedy grants.
> 
> Experts- what is the next step now ?
> 
> Rgds
> SuVI


congratulations...

next step - plan for permanent move


----------



## sultan_azam

venkatavinodk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had logged my visa on 02-Oct-2017. Till now,I havent been contacted by CO.
> Is this the usual case with everyone? Are there any cases where CO is not assigned but still visa is granted ?
> 
> Although my spouse is pregnant, we managed to get the medicals cleared as soon as the visa logged. but during the medicals,
> there is a column we were asked to fill in, i.e. place of delivery, India/Australia. we just gave India.
> 
> Does this cause the delay for visa or CO assignment? So in this case, Visa will be granted only post delivery ?
> 
> All relevant Documents uploaded. What to do next ? Can anyone advise.


they may be verifying the documents you gave

also possible they may wait for delivery of baby and grant visa after baby is added to visa application..

lot many possibilities...


----------



## sultan_azam

ndhankher said:


> The DIBP says the scores can be valid for 3 years if Pearson doesn't mention the validity to be 2 years in the score report. *You have to appear in PTE again for DIBP to consider the scores.* Same thing is applicable to skills assessment reports, they are generally valid for 2 years as well and is mentioned in the outcome letter itself.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


hey buddy... are you advising the op to take PTE again, after receiving invite, to prove his english skills ??


----------



## sultan_azam

Sudeepisin said:


> Got direct grant notice today for me and my wife!! Big thanks to members of the forum for providing all the guidance and information on the whole process. I could not have applied and gone through the process without this forum!
> 
> Below are my timelines and details:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 , Software Engineer
> Direct Grant : 16-Nov-17 (IED 08-May-2018)
> Health assessment completed : 06-Oct-17
> Visa applied : 27-Sep-17
> ITA : 20-Sep-17
> USA PCC State : 15-Sep-17
> USA PCC Federal : 22-Jun-17
> India PCC : 08-May-17
> 189 EOI submitted : Original - 24-Apr-17 (65 points) , Updated - 07-Sep-17 (75 points)
> (Age 30 ; Language 20 ; Edu 15 ; Exp 10)
> PTE: L/90, R/90, S/90, W/90 (05-Sep-17)
> IELTS: L/9, R/7, W/7.5, S/7.5 (08-Apr-17)
> ACS assessment completed : 27-Feb-17


congratulations Sudeep


----------



## sultan_azam

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> May I ask this to experts here, appreciate your answer based on real experience.
> 
> Assuming I lodge my 189 visa by end of this November, when I can expect first CO contact? Can I believe the current recording of immitracker of ~ 40-45 days?
> 
> I'll be uploading all documents except my spouse's English. What if after being contacted, I would say I prefer paying the second installment, then how long after my confirmation that they would issue an invoice? And then how long after my successful payment for $4885 that I would receive grant?
> Just being curious and expecting!!!
> Thank you very much!


pardon me for answering but I am not an expert

I remember the case of an Indian guy working in Malaysia - forum member AUDREAM2017

he submitted everything upfront except wife's english documents, he was contacted in 2 weeks of visa lodgement regarding VAC2 payment, he paid same day and got grant next day... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12038681-post28802.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12038353-post1664.html

go through the links...


----------



## sultan_azam

Scom5 said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Hi guys very happy to announce visa grant today.
> Lodged 30 June,
> Co contact 16 August, maiden name for wife missing on PCC.
> Good luck to all here waiting.
> 
> Thank you to all who helped with info into the application process I got some very good info from Sultan and all the other experts.
> 
> Cheers!


congratulations for the visa


it will be helpful if you can tell how did you managed the *maiden name on PCC from INDIA* ??


----------



## sultan_azam

Raghavan92 said:


> Hi All,
> In this forum, I have seen people mentioning in the list of uploaded documents for the visa, their annual appraisal letter from their company. I haven't attached the same as my appraisal letter says 'Private and Confidential'. Was the same case with everyone else who attached it? I feel its a risk or against company policy to provide any document which says 'Private and Confidential'. Any advice?


that is not mandatory to upload....


----------



## sultan_azam

syed.jameel said:


> Recieved 189 visa grant for me and my family. Super excited and would like to thank the group for the inputs and oppinions, that became part of my schedule every day. Have learnt a lot throughtout. And i would say that the journey have just started.
> 
> My timeline:
> Profession: Electrical engineer.
> Points: 60.
> PTE: May 2017
> EOI: June 2017.
> Visa lodged: 4 july 2017
> Medicals: 30 July.
> PCC: 17 august.
> CO contact: second week of august for wife india PCC.
> Visa grant: 15 November.
> IED: 1 Aug 2018.
> 
> Thank you everyone again and All the very best for all who are expecting their visas. Just hold on and be patient...Your visas are also round the corner.


congratulations syed


----------



## sultan_azam

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for my 189 visa on the 9th of November. I received my invitation to apply for civil engineering with 65 points. I have a question about something-
> 
> My father's name on my birth certificate is ABC and on my passport it is BCX. Will this cause any problems in the processing?


i think, while filling the 17 page form, you can mention about this.. 

HAS THIS PERSoN EVER BEEN KNoWN BY oTHER NAME... 

please cross check with KEEDA on the forum...


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> I got my skills assessed for my graduation but I have also completed my Part time MBA which I did not get assessed.
> Should I be uploading the MBA degree and documents while I am applying the VISA?
> What implications will it have if I upload and don't upload, in both cases.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


it was part time MBA ?? i hope it didnt encroached the work timings (8 hours)

you should mention in it form 80


----------



## AmazingTiger

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the visa
> 
> 
> it will be helpful if you can tell how did you managed the *maiden name on PCC from INDIA* ??


If I am not mistaken, I saw his detailed reply on this earlier in this thread. It was South African PCC that he had to get with maiden name and it looks like South African authorities do issue it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

sultan_azam said:


> it was part time MBA ?? i hope it didnt encroached the work timings (8 hours)
> 
> you should mention in it form 80


Thanks Sultan,

Yeah it was part time. Evening classes few days a week and weekend classes.
Will there be any issue if I don't mention it anywhere?
Or can this create any problem if I mention it?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AmazingTiger said:


> If I am not mistaken, I saw his detailed reply on this earlier in this thread. It was South African PCC that he had to get with maiden name and it looks like South African authorities do issue it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I must have missed it then

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks Sultan,
> 
> Yeah it was part time. Evening classes few days a week and weekend classes.
> Will there be any issue if I don't mention it anywhere?
> Or can this create any problem if I mention it?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It would be better if you mention it... Don't hide

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

sultan_azam said:


> It would be better if you mention it... Don't hide
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Alright I'll mention it in Form 80. Do I need to attach the degree and transcripts for the same as well?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mojazz said:


> Issue in Document upload?
> Hi is anyone facing issue in uploading document in immi account.. I am trying to upload but after the confirm button, nothing is reflected in summary page as received and also the count for the number of documents are not increased..
> 
> I am just worried is the outage already started, I may need to wait for 2 days and after that there are some special permission(as mentioned in the immiaccount login page), to do the document upload and the other stuffs..
> 
> Is anyone facing this issue?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Mohan D


i think it is a temporary issue, please try tomorrow morning


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Alright I'll mention it in Form 80. Do I need to attach the degree and transcripts for the same as well?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


not necessary


----------



## dheerajsharma

sultan_azam said:


> not necessary


Thanks Sultan..! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

sultan_azam said:


> hey buddy... are you advising the op to take PTE again, after receiving invite, to prove his english skills ??


At the time of invite there shouldn't be a gap of 2 years from the PTE test and invite as PTE scores validity is 2 years. 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari

Experts :: my agent reply me with following
"The immigration didn’t commence your assessment still now. So the file is still waiting for the case officer"

What is this assessment ?


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## sultan_azam

ndhankher said:


> At the time of invite there shouldn't be a gap of 2 years from the PTE test and invite as PTE scores validity is 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


But DIBP accepts competent/proficient/superior English scores which are 3 years old at the time of invite..isn't it ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Dear all,

What is the changes happening from 17th November 2017? Will it impact 189 visa app. I have lodged my visa app on 7th nov but my medical as are still due for submission. Will it impact after 17 November ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera

rrealansari said:


> Experts :: my agent reply me with following
> "The immigration didn?t commence your assessment still now. So the file is still waiting for the case officer"
> 
> What is this assessment ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7
> 
> EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invited: 4th October, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
> Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


Hi, assessment just means the they haven't started looking at your case just yet for background checks etc. The case officer has not been assigned yet and application hasn't been picked up. it's still in the received phase and it generally takes about 40-45 days for CO assignment as the latest trend goes.


----------



## Chimera

sonamt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> What is the changes happening from 17th November 2017? Will it impact 189 visa app. I have lodged my visa app on 7th nov but my medical as are still due for submission. Will it impact after 17 November ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi, where did you read about this. is there a link you could provide?


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> What is the changes happening from 17th November 2017? Will it impact 189 visa app. I have lodged my visa app on 7th nov but my medical as are still due for submission. Will it impact after 17 November ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any link regarding the changes or just a rumor ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

sultan_azam said:


> Any link regarding the changes or just a rumor ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




No legit link. Just remember a member mentioning what he encountered when he logged into his immi account few days back. It mentions something like applications submitted after 17 November during system outage will be shown as incomplete. Not very sure what it meant. My apologies if I misunderstood! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

Hi how can I get KeeDa's attention? This is my issue 

My father's name on my birth certificate is ABC and passport is BCX. I was wondering if this would cause any issues and how can I fix this? 
I have lodged my visa on 9th of November and uploaded all documents except for form 80

Thank you for taking the time to read this I am really worried about this situation


----------



## AmazingTiger

tasi said:


> Hi how can I get KeeDa's attention? This is my issue
> 
> My father's name on my birth certificate is ABC and passport is BCX. I was wondering if this would cause any issues and how can I fix this?
> I have lodged my visa on 9th of November and uploaded all documents except for form 80
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this I am really worried about this situation


I have a similar situation. May be it helps. In my form 80 I have declared my passport/pan's version of my dad's name as his legal name and mentioned the other form of his name under the 'other names' column.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

sultan_azam said:


> But DIBP accepts competent/proficient/superior English scores which are 3 years old at the time of invite..isn't it ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Agree, but PTE report says the scores are valid for 2 years and DIBP states that it accepts the score for 3 years, only if the score report doesn't state its valid for less than 3 years. I had to redo my skills assessment after 2 years as its only valid for 2 years as per the assessment report, even though DIBP considers the assessment for 3 years. 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

sultan_azam said:


> But DIBP accepts competent/proficient/superior English scores which are 3 years old at the time of invite..isn't it ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


This is a quote from DIBP's website on English language ability.."achieve the relevant score in an English test from an approved English language test provider . You must have undertaken the test, no more than 36 months before you are invited to apply for the visa"


----------



## Heprex

12 CO contacts from Immitracker since Nov 13 that should have been direct grants. Cmon people, upload form 1221, 80 and CV as well even though they are not mandatory. Make sure PTE results are sent via pearson site. Upload all possible documents that you can get. Document checklist is here:

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists

We should be receiving more grant notice that CO contacts.


----------



## mpathak9

AmazingTiger said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi how can I get KeeDa's attention? This is my issue
> 
> My father's name on my birth certificate is ABC and passport is BCX. I was wondering if this would cause any issues and how can I fix this?
> I have lodged my visa on 9th of November and uploaded all documents except for form 80
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this I am really worried about this situation
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar situation. May be it helps. In my form 80 I have declared my passport/pan's version of my dad's name as his legal name and mentioned the other form of his name under the 'other names' column.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My spouse is secondary applicant. In her birth certificate and passport middle name for her father is not mentioned but in UID and marriage certificate middle name is mentioned. Her father is not even migrating with us. Can this be a problem since middle name is not mentioned for father s name for secondary applicant. Kindly advice.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Heprex said:


> 12 CO contacts from Immitracker since Nov 13 that should have been direct grants. Cmon people, upload form 1221, 80 and CV as well even though they are not mandatory. Make sure PTE results are sent via pearson site. Upload all possible documents that you can get. Document checklist is here:
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists
> We should be receiving more grant notice that CO contacts.


Bit Confused on the PTE score report issue, do we have to use Pearson site to send reports or is this not needed if we agree to send report at the time of the exam registration. and submit the PDF and state the report ID? could you clarify how this is a issue please.


----------



## AmazingTiger

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Bit Confused on the PTE score report issue, do we have to use Pearson site to send reports or is this not needed if we agree to send report at the time of the exam registration. and submit the PDF and state the report ID? could you clarify how this is a issue please.


PTE doesn't allow you to send a result more than once AFAIK. That includes agreeing at the time of registration or sending it later. So no worries. If you aren't sure that you sent, retry it. Everything else like uploading the PDF etc., is, IMO, a placebo.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

mpathak9 said:


> My spouse is secondary applicant. In her birth certificate and passport middle name for her father is not mentioned but in UID and marriage certificate middle name is mentioned. Her father is not even migrating with us. Can this be a problem since middle name is not mentioned for father s name for secondary applicant. Kindly advice.


IMHO Include the different form(s) of his name in your spouse's form 80. That should suffice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

AmazingTiger said:


> PTE doesn't allow you to send a result more than once AFAIK. That includes agreeing at the time of registration or sending it later. So no worries. If you aren't sure that you sent, retry it. Everything else like uploading the PDF etc., is, IMO, a placebo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks man, in my case i did agree to send the results at the time of registration. so guess this should not be a issue in my case.


----------



## mpathak9

AmazingTiger said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My spouse is secondary applicant. In her birth certificate and passport middle name for her father is not mentioned but in UID and marriage certificate middle name is mentioned. Her father is not even migrating with us. Can this be a problem since middle name is not mentioned for father s name for secondary applicant. Kindly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO Include the different form(s) of his name in your spouse's form 80. That should suffice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I already uploaded all the documents.


----------



## mpathak9

Mahesh Vandote said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE doesn't allow you to send a result more than once AFAIK. That includes agreeing at the time of registration or sending it later. So no worries. If you aren't sure that you sent, retry it. Everything else like uploading the PDF etc., is, IMO, a placebo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks man, in my case i did agree to send the results at the time of registration. so guess this should not be a issue in my case.
Click to expand...

Changing anything in form 80 won't be possible. I became concerned seeing previous posts from someone. Never thought of this


----------



## Heprex

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Ok thanks man, in my case i did agree to send the results at the time of registration. so guess this should not be a issue in my case.


You can double check in your PTE account just to be sure. Go into "View Scores" then click then "Pearson Test of English Academic" under exam name, you should see in the drop down that it has been sent to DIBP.


----------



## Piyushtomar

Dear Seniors,
I had received a pre invite for NSW on 3 November 2017 and I had submitted the application on 8 November 2017.
But, today again I received a similar Pre Invite email from NSW asking me to submit the application.
Is this just a technical glitch or should i do something about it?

Thanks
Piyush



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvashisht

Hello Everyone, 

I am planning to move to Australia in month of Feb just to complete formalities of initial entry. However, I need some assistance to get settled in Auzz. I know there were lot of threads which would be quit helpful, unfortunately, I am unable to find them. If anyone has it readily available, please let me know. 
And I pray whosoever is waiting for their grants for more then 3-4 months should get their PR within Nov as I know the pain of waiting without any update. 

thanks and cheers.


----------



## buntygwt

bvashisht said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move to Australia in month of Feb just to complete formalities of initial entry. However, I need some assistance to get settled in Auzz. I know there were lot of threads which would be quit helpful, unfortunately, I am unable to find them. If anyone has it readily available, please let me know.
> And I pray whosoever is waiting for their grants for more then 3-4 months should get their PR within Nov as I know the pain of waiting without any update.
> 
> thanks and cheers.


hi mate,

check the thread, Grand came what next.

hope it will clear your doubts.

cheers.


----------



## yatin888

Heprex said:


> 12 CO contacts from Immitracker since Nov 13 that should have been direct grants. Cmon people, upload form 1221, 80 and CV as well even though they are not mandatory. Make sure PTE results are sent via pearson site. Upload all possible documents that you can get. Document checklist is here:
> 
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists
> 
> We should be receiving more grant notice that CO contacts.


Hello Heprex/Everyone,

I have applied thru agent and all correspondence is to agents email ID.

However, as per guidelines from previous posts I have imported application and am able to view documents uploaded for me and my spouse.

My CV was not uploaded by my agent. Can I upload it using Attach more documents button in the application I have Imported.

Thanks & Regards
Yatin


----------



## shekharsince1986

bvashisht said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move to Australia in month of Feb just to complete formalities of initial entry. However, I need some assistance to get settled in Auzz. I know there were lot of threads which would be quit helpful, unfortunately, I am unable to find them. If anyone has it readily available, please let me know.
> And I pray whosoever is waiting for their grants for more then 3-4 months should get their PR within Nov as I know the pain of waiting without any update.
> 
> thanks and cheers.


Hope this one helps...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=844473

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## Heprex

yatin888 said:


> Hello Heprex/Everyone,
> 
> I have applied thru agent and all correspondence is to agents email ID.
> 
> However, as per guidelines from previous posts I have imported application and am able to view documents uploaded for me and my spouse.
> 
> My CV was not uploaded by my agent. Can I upload it using Attach more documents button in the application I have Imported.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Yatin


Hello,

It's best not to do anything from your end, or else you will violate the contract between you and your agent. Better to ask them to upload it instead of yourself.

Cheers,


----------



## Bllack

rohsing89 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone who lodged the visa application and has been waiting for more than 2 months *without * any CO contact or an Immi commencement email?
> I had lodged on 16th Septmeber 2017 but haven't received anything till now. :|
> Any idea guys?
> 
> Thanks.


Same here applied on 26th Sept.
No news yet..
Complete silence.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

Hello Everyone

I had received a call from AHC on 16th October to email pay slips and bank account statement for year 2010 (first employment year) to a 'XXXXX.dfat.gov.au' email specified over the phone.

I had emailed the required documents to that email address.

Should I also attach these documents in application in ImmiAccount? or its not required?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## yamaha5225

hello,
one query regarding medicals for my kid. I noticed on 6th Nov that my kid's health status shows "Examinations assessed but further information required". I checked the status on e-medicals and the HAP letter shows a new report is required- 124 Paediatricians report and school report. So far we didnot recieve any e-mail communication from the department asking for additional document. But i started working on arranging this from Nov 6.

I approached the paediatrician at the panel clinic. The paediatrician directed us to another agency who specialises in child assessment. We then approached that agency and did a comprehensive development assessment done for her. They will be providing the report only by 8th December. 

Now my query- Does someone know in how many days do I need to submit this additional document? I think it will be more than a month(Nov 6 - Dec 9) by the time I arrange this document.


----------



## zachs

Can someone confirm if I am I have to update the case officer or fill form 1022 regarding m new employment after my employment verification is done.

I was jobless the time when I got call from AHC two months back. But last month I got a new job. Now do I have to update DIBP about this , if yes how ?


----------



## sharma1981

zachs said:


> Can someone confirm if I am I have to update the case officer or fill form 1022 regarding m new employment after my employment verification is done.
> 
> I was jobless the time when I got call from AHC two months back. But last month I got a new job. Now do I have to update DIBP about this , if yes how ?


Just use "Update US" button


----------



## zachs

Hey.. Thanks .. Do I need to upload salary slips and offer letter as well. ?


----------



## sharma1981

zachs said:


> Hey.. Thanks .. Do I need to upload salary slips and offer letter as well. ?


If i am DIBP i'll be pleased to see evidence of what you are updating. Cheers


----------



## varununi7

yatin888 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I had received a call from AHC on 16th October to email pay slips and bank account statement for year 2010 (first employment year) to a 'XXXXX.dfat.gov.au' email specified over the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> I had emailed the required documents to that email address.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I also attach these documents in application in ImmiAccount? or its not required?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards




What!!! First time I am hearing AHC calling and asking payslips and bank account to be emailed! Are you really sure it was AHC from Delhi?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

sharma1981 said:


> Just use "Update US" button


Dear Seniors,

I had submitted FORM 80 on 27 August 2017 claiming work experience (in the capacity of Project Engineer) from August 2010 to CURRENT (27 AUG 2017 at the time).

My employment verification was done on 16th October 2017.

In view of my visa application my employer asked me to resign and hand over assignments to my colleague till 31st Oct 2017.

Now I have been unemployed for last 17 days (I did an assignment from home for previous employer).

Do I need to bring this to DIBP's attention?

Thanks & Regards,
Yatin Sejaliya

Visa lodged: 10-Aug-2017
Form 80 submitted: 27-Aug-2017
CO contact: 07-Sep-2017
IP Pressed: 11-Sep-2017
Employment Verification call: 16-Oct-2017
Employment last day: 31-Oct-2017


----------



## nabzz

so one grant on immitracker for today, a registered nurse, offshore with a lodge date of 4th oct. Havent seen any mechanical engineers yet


----------



## yatin888

varununi7 said:


> What!!! First time I am hearing AHC calling and asking payslips and bank account to be emailed! Are you really sure it was AHC from Delhi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I dont have any means to confirm other than the fact that the lady on the phone knew my employment joining date (possibly form FORM 80?). Although when I tried to call back my call was forwarded to VFS Global.

I figure she has to be from Department of Foreign Affairs & Trade (@dfat.gov.au).


----------



## sharma1981

yatin888 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I had submitted FORM 80 on 27 August 2017 claiming work experience (in the capacity of Project Engineer) from August 2010 to CURRENT (27 AUG 2017 at the time).
> 
> My employment verification was done on 16th October 2017.
> 
> In view of my visa application my employer asked me to resign and hand over assignments to my colleague till 31st Oct 2017.
> 
> Now I have been unemployed for last 17 days (I did an assignment from home for previous employer).
> 
> Do I need to bring this to DIBP's attention?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Yatin Sejaliya
> 
> Visa lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Form 80 submitted: 27-Aug-2017
> CO contact: 07-Sep-2017
> IP Pressed: 11-Sep-2017
> Employment Verification call: 16-Oct-2017
> Employment last day: 31-Oct-2017


You can wait for couple of months. If you secure job, then update about that. If you can't for couple of months then also you can update them. Don't panic. Short durations of umployment like this won't matter much


----------



## sharma1981

yatin888 said:


> I dont have any means to confirm other than the fact that the lady on the phone knew my employment joining date (possibly form FORM 80?). Although when I tried to call back my call was forwarded to VFS Global.
> 
> I figure she has to be from Department of Foreign Affairs & Trade (@dfat.gov.au).


There is AHC contact available on google. you can try that option as well


----------



## varununi7

yatin888 said:


> I dont have any means to confirm other than the fact that the lady on the phone knew my employment joining date (possibly form FORM 80?). Although when I tried to call back my call was forwarded to VFS Global.
> 
> I figure she has to be from Department of Foreign Affairs & Trade (@dfat.gov.au).




AHC only calls from the number available on Google. If it was someone else then it was most likely someone spoofing 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhans2011

nabzz said:


> so one grant on immitracker for today, a registered nurse, offshore with a lodge date of 4th oct. Havent seen any mechanical engineers yet


Mechanical engineers are not in demand....


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Seniors,

I am curious to know which Visa grant process is faster, is it 190 or 189?

I could not find much evidence supporting either. But I'm sure you Seniors have already done some analysis to reach to a conclusion.

Please throw some light.

Thanks

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am curious to know which Visa grant process is faster, is it 190 or 189?
> 
> I could not find much evidence supporting either. But I'm sure you Seniors have already done some analysis to reach to a conclusion.
> 
> Please throw some light.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


There is no science or rule. Its all depends on how good your skill is in demand, your CO and document completeness.


----------



## vikaschandra

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am curious to know which Visa grant process is faster, is it 190 or 189?
> 
> I could not find much evidence supporting either. But I'm sure you Seniors have already done some analysis to reach to a conclusion.
> 
> Please throw some light.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Check the global processing times for both the subclass it varies. The visa processing would mainly depend on the completeness of the documents their integrity and authenticity.


----------



## nabzz

rajhans2011 said:


> Mechanical engineers are not in demand....


I hope not. There have been grants for engineers who lodged end of september.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Lodged the Visa application on 16th Nov, 2017. All documents uploaded including Medicals and PCC today 17th Nov, 2017. Waiting period starts now! :fingerscrossed:


*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts who have kids below age of 10. 

What reading of TST is considered for further review by DIBP. I have one of kids as no reaction and the other one bit reactive. Please advice. I was worried and referred my kid to a local patritrician. She recommended for chest x ray and it is all clear. I am worried about my visa because one of my kids tst report shows reactive. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iampuneet

*What do you think would be the waiting period?*

Hi Guys, 

I have just submitted the EOI on 11th Nov 17, below are my details, when do you think I will get the invitation. 


ANZSCO: 261111 
Age: 30 points
ACS : 15 points
IELTS: 10 points
Education: 15 points

Total= 70 points

I am not sure what to expect here, I saw the 18th october results, it shows visa date of effect as 20/07/2017 3.30 pm.

Cheers!


----------



## manpreet123

sonamt said:


> Dear experts who have kids below age of 10.
> 
> What reading of TST is considered for further review by DIBP. I have one of kids as no reaction and the other one bit reactive. Please advice. I was worried and referred my kid to a local patritrician. She recommended for chest x ray and it is all clear. I am worried about my visa because one of my kids tst report shows reactive. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it is a matter of worry. TST generally results into positive due to vaccinations Or sometimes due to any other infection. Its not conclusive. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitgoel10

Dear Friends,
After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.

Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.

Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
My Timeline is:
233311 Electrical Engineer
18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
16-Jan-2017: EOI
18-Jan-2017: ITA
07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
17-Nov-2017: Grant
08-Mar-2018: IED

@nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me 

I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts


----------



## Kevin22

manpreet123 said:


> sonamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts who have kids below age of 10.
> 
> What reading of TST is considered for further review by DIBP. I have one of kids as no reaction and the other one bit reactive. Please advice. I was worried and referred my kid to a local patritrician. She recommended for chest x ray and it is all clear. I am worried about my visa because one of my kids tst report shows reactive. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is a matter of worry. TST generally results into positive due to vaccinations Or sometimes due to any other infection. Its not conclusive.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Congrats mate


Great things ahead

Godspeed chapter


----------



## shekharsince1986

ankitgoel10 said:


> Dear Friends,
> After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.
> 
> Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.
> 
> Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
> My Timeline is:
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
> 07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
> 31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
> 28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
> 09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
> 16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA
> 07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
> 08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
> 14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
> 22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
> 26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
> 17-Nov-2017: Grant
> 08-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> @nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
> Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me
> 
> I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
> The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts


Wow congratulations!!  Good luck for your journey ahead.. happy resignations and pack ups 😁

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## Nmonga32

ankitgoel10 said:


> Dear Friends,
> After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.
> 
> Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.
> 
> Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
> My Timeline is:
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
> 07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
> 31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
> 28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
> 09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
> 16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA
> 07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
> 08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
> 14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
> 22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
> 26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
> 17-Nov-2017: Grant
> 08-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> @nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
> Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me
> 
> I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
> The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts




This is amazing news!! Congratulations brother!!

Your case and your post has definitely given me hope! I know the grant would come and till then i just need to be patient. Thanks for d reassurance!

I really wish you all d best for the journey ahead!

Keep me posted about job vacancies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

ankitgoel10 said:


> Dear Friends,
> After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.
> 
> Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.
> 
> Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
> My Timeline is:
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
> 07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
> 31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
> 28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
> 09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
> 16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA
> 07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
> 08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
> 14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
> 22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
> 26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
> 17-Nov-2017: Grant
> 08-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> @nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
> Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me
> 
> I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
> The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts


Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## rinoshkk

ankitgoel10 said:


> Dear Friends,
> After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.
> 
> Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.
> 
> Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
> My Timeline is:
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
> 07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
> 31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
> 28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
> 09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
> 16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA
> 07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
> 08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
> 14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
> 22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
> 26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
> 17-Nov-2017: Grant
> 08-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> @nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
> Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me
> 
> I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
> The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts


Wow!! Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

manpreet123 said:


> I don't think it is a matter of worry. TST generally results into positive due to vaccinations Or sometimes due to any other infection. Its not conclusive.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks. I hope so. My son is just 2 yrs old and he got BCG vaccination at birth. Maybe there is some interruption from vaccines. I hope DIBP understands it. Thanks once again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

*Immi Assessment Commence Mail*

Hello friends,

Is receiving the "Immi Assessment Commence Mail" equivalent to getting a CO contact?

I received Immi Assessment Commence Mail on 27 Sep 2017, after that there is no update. Does this mean that my application was not decision ready?

Note: I had front loaded all the documents by 12 Sep 2017.

Thanks
layball:


----------



## klusarun

ankitgoel10 said:


> Dear Friends,
> After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.
> 
> Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.
> 
> Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
> My Timeline is:
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
> 07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
> 31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
> 28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
> 09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
> 16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA
> 07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
> 08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
> 14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
> 22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
> 26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
> 17-Nov-2017: Grant
> 08-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> @nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
> Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me
> 
> I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
> The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts




Congrats buddy


----------



## yatin888

sharma1981 said:


> There is AHC contact available on google. you can try that option as well


My phone log shows 011 4139 9900 called asking for documents. It reconciles with AHC number on google.

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## yatin888

sharma1981 said:


> You can wait for couple of months. If you secure job, then update about that. If you can't for couple of months then also you can update them. Don't panic. Short durations of umployment like this won't matter much


Thank you very much for your reply.
This waiting has really got to me. I was clinging to the hope that I would get it this week.
Its about time I accepted the fact that it may take months and start looking for job.


----------



## yatin888

ankitgoel10 said:


> Dear Friends,
> After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.
> 
> Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.
> 
> Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
> My Timeline is:
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
> 07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
> 31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
> 28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
> 09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
> 16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA
> 07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
> 08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
> 14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
> 22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
> 26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
> 17-Nov-2017: Grant
> 08-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> @nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
> Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me
> 
> I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
> The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts


Congratulations


----------



## varununi7

sngoku said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Is receiving the "Immi Assessment Commence Mail" equivalent to getting a CO contact?
> 
> I received Immi Assessment Commence Mail on 27 Sep 2017, after that there is no update. Does this mean that my application was not decision ready?
> 
> Note: I had front loaded all the documents by 12 Sep 2017.
> 
> Thanks
> layball:


It definitely means the application wasn't grant ready! I have been waiting since Aug 28 now after getting this email! No further information requested!


----------



## nabzz

varununi7 said:


> It definitely means the application wasn't grant ready! I have been waiting since Aug 28 now after getting this email! No further information requested!



Is there a difference between the commencement of assessment and acknowledgement mails? Or are you guys referring to the same thing?


----------



## familiarh

How much can we rely on myimmitracker.com data and its calculations. I see quite a lot of differences in their predictions for the same thing. Just for example, in dashboard it shows my position as no 555 and in the consolidated 189 tracker - - -> your queue position it shows my position as 542. Don't know which one to believe.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

nabzz said:


> Is there a difference between the commencement of assessment and acknowledgement mails? Or are you guys referring to the same thing?




Both are different 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

varununi7 said:


> It definitely means the application wasn't grant ready! I have been waiting since Aug 28 now after getting this email! No further information requested!


In that case, CO should have contacted for any required documents. I have not received any mail from CO requesting additional documents. The application status is "Received".

Getting confused on this situation.


----------



## Salimmanj

Is DIBP working tomm?


----------



## Kamal 474

Bllack said:


> Same here applied on 26th Sept.
> No news yet..
> Complete silence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 I think no news is good news.. I am also witnessing the silence since 14 Sep... Direct Grant is our destiny.. U will see


----------



## asifbahrian

Kamal 474 said:


> I think no news is good news.. I am also witnessing the silence since 14 Sep... Direct Grant is our destiny.. U will see


Good luck Kamal.


----------



## Kamal 474

asifbahrian said:


> Good luck Kamal.


 Same to u brother.. First wave of direct grants has not reached u yet.. Whereas i have to wait for second wave which has i think so far reached July applicants.


----------



## rathishv

HI
Is finger prints collected as part of medical examination ? My cinic didn't do that, but I saw a confusing post somewhere else.


----------



## andreyx108b

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask this to experts here, appreciate your answer based on real experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming I lodge my 189 visa by end of this November, when I can expect first CO contact? Can I believe the current recording of immitracker of ~ 40-45 days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be uploading all documents except my spouse's English. What if after being contacted, I would say I prefer paying the second installment, then how long after my confirmation that they would issue an invoice? And then how long after my successful payment for $4885 that I would receive grant?
> 
> Just being curious and expecting!!!
> 
> Thank you very much!




Immitracker shows what users enter, so its real representation of case processing times. 

They would ask for evidence of English or payment, after you agree to payment, CO will send payment request, it may take a while till you get that request, after payment it may take few weeks to grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

rathishv said:


> HI
> Is finger prints collected as part of medical examination ? My cinic didn't do that, but I saw a confusing post somewhere else.


Dont know whether it is part of Medicals or not , but I had finger prints scan.


----------



## rathishv

dillipreddy said:


> Dont know whether it is part of Medicals or not , but I had finger prints scan.


Pretty sure that it was not taken as part of my medicals. But my health assessment status is "Health Clarence Provided - No action required". Do I need to worry about it ??


----------



## andreyx108b

dillipreddy said:


> Dont know whether it is part of Medicals or not , but I had finger prints scan.




Not collected during any stage of visa processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rathishv said:


> Pretty sure that it was not taken as part of my medicals. But my health assessment status is "Health Clarence Provided - No action required". Do I need to worry about it ??




If you want to - yes, why not. 

But it means you passed your medical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

andreyx108b said:


> Not collected during any stage of visa processing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True.The closest was when my fingerprints were taken for my IELTS and PTE A. It was palm print for the latter. And not for medicals.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

sngoku said:


> In that case, CO should have contacted for any required documents. I have not received any mail from CO requesting additional documents. The application status is "Received".
> 
> 
> 
> Getting confused on this situation.




Very likely that they will not ask for more docs. Most folks with this email are not asked any more docs.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hope after the system maintenance there wont be any issues with the process and delay the grants.


----------



## Salimmanj

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hope after the system maintenance there wont be any issues with the process and delay the grants.


Are thy wrking today - any idea?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Salimmanj said:


> Are thy wrking today - any idea?


i don't think they work on week ends, even so as this must be a production release i highly doubt it.


----------



## MohAdnan

Salimmanj said:


> Are thy wrking today - any idea?




Maybe limited but they work on Saturdays at least. I have seen few cases which were finalised on Saturday including one of my friend’s wife visa.


----------



## Salimmanj

MohAdnan said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are thy wrking today - any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe limited but they work on Saturdays at least. I have seen few cases which were finalised on Saturday including one of my friend?s wife visa.
Click to expand...

Ok...hope we se some movement today...


----------



## UmarSid

Just logged into immiaccount and now it shows processing time for the application as 5 to 8 months. This was not mentioned before I think they updated application status box which now shows processing time. Hope it does not mean that my application need minimum 5 months to be processed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Just now I noticed the 5 to 8 months period for my application in immi account . Is this indicates my application needs at least 5 months to process.


----------



## prdream

UmarSid said:


> Just logged into immiaccount and now it shows processing time for the application as 5 to 8 months. This was not mentioned before I think they updated application status box which now shows processing time. Hope it does not mean that my application need minimum 5 months to be processed.:fingerscrossed:


Yeah for me also it is showing as 5 to 8 months. Wanna know what it is displaying for the guys who applied post October 17th.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Guys, will there be a delay if i upload additional documents without CO requesting as my application is still on 'Received' im not sure if this will lead to any kind of queue??


----------



## hridesh1987

prdream said:


> Yeah for me also it is showing as 5 to 8 months. Wanna know what it is displaying for the guys who applied post October 17th.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I don't think so. I guess it just replicates global processing times here..Check below

This range is based on how long it is taking to finalise 75 and 90 percent of applications submitted globally as at 17 Nov 2017 for month ending 31 Oct 2017.


----------



## nabzz

Have a question....I was going through the department of employment reports on the shortage lists and as of April 2017 the report says that the current status of mechanical engineering is no shortage. Any idea if what this means for those who have lodged their applications? On their processing times?


----------



## zachs

Average process time is 7-8 months, then why it's showing 5-8 months in the immigration account. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

There must be some significance to that..


----------



## iulian

Please share the link.
Thank you.


----------



## iulian

iulian said:


> Please share the link.
> Thank you.


@nabzz


----------



## sonamt

Is it normal for immigration to request Chest x-ray of a child showing positive to TST test? My local physician has called me to go for my son's (2 yrs old) digital chest x ray. Is film based chest x ray not permitted by DIBP? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

iulian said:


> @nabzz


Heres the link. Contains files for every territory.

https://docs.employment.gov.au/collections/mechanical-engineer-occupational-reports


----------



## harsm123

Can we get more updates after lodge on My Vevo app..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

zachs said:


> Can someone confirm if I am I have to update the case officer or fill form 1022 regarding m new employment after my employment verification is done.
> 
> I was jobless the time when I got call from AHC two months back. But last month I got a new job. Now do I have to update DIBP about this , if yes how ?


you can mention this in form 1022 or check whether this can be done online via immiaccount -- update us


----------



## sultan_azam

yatin888 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I had received a call from AHC on 16th October to email pay slips and bank account statement for year 2010 (first employment year) to a 'XXXXX.dfat.gov.au' email specified over the phone.
> 
> I had emailed the required documents to that email address.
> 
> Should I also attach these documents in application in ImmiAccount? or its not required?
> 
> Thanks & Regards


i dont think you need to upload those documents in immiaccount,


----------



## sultan_azam

varununi7 said:


> What!!! First time I am hearing AHC calling and asking payslips and bank account to be emailed! Are you really sure it was AHC from Delhi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it has happened in past also....


----------



## sultan_azam

yatin888 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I had submitted FORM 80 on 27 August 2017 claiming work experience (in the capacity of Project Engineer) from August 2010 to CURRENT (27 AUG 2017 at the time).
> 
> My employment verification was done on 16th October 2017.
> 
> In view of my visa application my employer asked me to resign and hand over assignments to my colleague till 31st Oct 2017.
> 
> Now I have been unemployed for last 17 days (I did an assignment from home for previous employer).
> 
> Do I need to bring this to DIBP's attention?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Yatin Sejaliya
> 
> Visa lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Form 80 submitted: 27-Aug-2017
> CO contact: 07-Sep-2017
> IP Pressed: 11-Sep-2017
> Employment Verification call: 16-Oct-2017
> Employment last day: 31-Oct-2017


yes please.. update DIBP using UPDATE US option inside immiaccount or else use the form 1022

your employer asked you to resign just because you have filed a visa application... sadist behavior


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am curious to know which Visa grant process is faster, is it 190 or 189?
> 
> I could not find much evidence supporting either. But I'm sure you Seniors have already done some analysis to reach to a conclusion.
> 
> Please throw some light.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


190 has priority processing over 189, but in current times there are so many applications which doesnt make considerable difference in processing times of both...


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## sultan_azam

ankitgoel10 said:


> Dear Friends,
> After hearing my Grant news from my Agent over Cellphone today morning, my feelings touched the heights of elation followed, very soon within an hour, by troughs of worry about the next steps to be done. Suddenly I realised how much work is to be done before my IED 08-Mar-2017.
> 
> Mostly, I have been a silent spectator on this forum writing now & then but this forum has answered lots of questions without me asking specifically. My agent also told me that he spoke to the DIBP today morning 4:30 AM and he was told that the Case had been approved for Grant on 31-Oct-2017 but the Grant was pending approval because the allotted CO for "Final Grant Approval" was on leave. So this was re-allotted to somebody else and it came through this morning. So, that advise of "Call DIBP if your timeline has crossed the published 90% timeline. Few Dollars might save you months of agony." could be absolutely right.
> 
> Since my lodging date, I have been trying to edit my Signature but am unable to.
> My Timeline is:
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 18-Feb-2016: IELTS (L-9, R-9, S-7.5, W-7.5)
> 07-Apr-2016: Hired Agent
> 31-Jul-2016: EA Lodged (Fasttrack)
> 28-Aug-2016: EA Shortcomings - CDRs and Self-Employment Documents
> 09-Jan-2017: Submitted Again
> 16-Jan-2017: EA Positive
> 16-Jan-2017: EOI
> 18-Jan-2017: ITA
> 07-Mar-2017: Visa Lodged
> 08-Mar-2017: India PCC (PSK Delhi)
> 14-Mar-2017: CO Contact for Form 80, 1221 & Medicals
> 22-Mar-2017: Medicals (Sadhu Vaswani Delhi)
> 26-Mar-2017: IP Pressed
> 17-Nov-2017: Grant
> 08-Mar-2018: IED
> 
> @nmonga32, I was precisely thinking about you when I decided to post this here - I thought its better to post - it might provide some hope.
> Cheers Mate! Hang ON! I got cleared when my Queue Position on myimmitracker reached 84. You are already ahead of me
> 
> I think I would be rarely active on this thread due to increasing work commitments as well as increasing life commitments now!
> The obsession with myimmitracker ends. And the obsession with Planning Threads starts


congratulations


----------



## klusarun

prdream said:


> Yeah for me also it is showing as 5 to 8 months. Wanna know what it is displaying for the guys who applied post October 17th.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




I Guess for all applications it is displayed as 5-8 month post the system updation on weekend


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> Dont know whether it is part of Medicals or not , but I had finger prints scan.


they may have checked with Aadhar card... just kidding.. finger print was never a part of medicals. but that is nothing to worry


----------



## tasi

Hi, 

I did my work experience (unpaid and part of my course) in australia. However i did not include it in my employment history in my visa application form, should i lodge 1023 to amend that?


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> Pretty sure that it was not taken as part of my medicals. But my health assessment status is "Health Clarence Provided - No action required". Do I need to worry about it ??


nothing to worry


----------



## ndhankher

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my work experience (unpaid and part of my course) in australia. However i did not include it in my employment history in my visa application form, should i lodge 1023 to amend that?


There is no reason to hide, we should be providing all information requested in application and forms. You never know anything might become a road block in grant later.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

sultan_azam said:


> 190 has priority processing over 189, but in current times there are so many applications which doesnt make considerable difference in processing times of both...
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


 These days alot less number of applications are there.. reason being very less invites in last 5 months... and states are also not inviting that much generously


----------



## neehabehappy

*Visa Processing - events timeline*

Hi All,

We lodged Visa application on 16th Oct 2017 and it is in "Received" state from more than a month. Just trying to understand what is the usual timeline of events and when can we expect the application processing to start. 

I loaded all documents including PCC and health checkups while lodging the application. Are there any other things, for which normally the case officer would come back to us?

Any relevant information will help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shekharsince1986

neehabehappy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We lodged Visa application on 16th Oct 2017 and it is in "Received" state from more than a month. Just trying to understand what is the usual timeline of events and when can we expect the application processing to start.
> 
> I loaded all documents including PCC and health checkups while lodging the application. Are there any other things, for which normally the case officer would come back to us?
> 
> Any relevant information will help. Thanks in advance.


It will stay in received until you get a grant or a CO contact. By current trend if everything is ok with your documents you should be expecting a direct grant after 45 days of lodging visa. If there is a CO contact then its all on your luck  

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## kinnu369

harsm123 said:


> Can we get more updates after lodge on My Vevo app..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I have lodged my visa already and tried myvevo app today. When I give TRN number it says there are no visa granted on this number. Is it useful only after the grant? Someone can throw some light on it!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari

neehabehappy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> We lodged Visa application on 16th Oct 2017 and it is in "Received" state from more than a month. Just trying to understand what is the usual timeline of events and when can we expect the application processing to start.
> 
> 
> 
> I loaded all documents including PCC and health checkups while lodging the application. Are there any other things, for which normally the case officer would come back to us?
> 
> 
> 
> Any relevant information will help. Thanks in advance.




I have exactly same situation like you. 
Visa lodged on 16th Oct and application is in received status. 

I am hoping to get direct grant 🤞


----------



## alex.alter

rrealansari said:


> I have exactly same situation like you.
> Visa lodged on 16th Oct and application is in received status.
> 
> I am hoping to get direct grant 🤞


same


----------



## harsm123

When will be the December shut down dates for dibp or no grants.. Please share if anyone has tentative idea..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NCH

Hi guys, 

I am applying for migration under 233211 (Civil Engineering) and I only have 65 points. Since there is no chance for 65 pointers nowadays, I update my EOI for 190 NSW and I received pre invitation on last Friday. I submit my application yesterday and waiting for approval from NSW. 

Is there any considerable difference or documents to be submitted when lodging 190 Visa through DIBP. I followed this thread and I have all documents mentioned here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## neehabehappy

shekharsince1986 said:


> It will stay in received until you get a grant or a CO contact. By current trend if everything is ok with your documents you should be expecting a direct grant after 45 days of lodging visa. If there is a CO contact then its all on your luck
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant: 🤔


Hey,

Thanks for the reply and positivity. Hope that's the case. Also in some posts I see there is an "IP Pressed" date used by some personnel. Can you please throw some light on the same. Just want to be double sure I am not missing on anything during application.


----------



## shekharsince1986

neehabehappy said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and positivity. Hope that's the case. Also in some posts I see there is an "IP Pressed" date used by some personnel. Can you please throw some light on the same. Just want to be double sure I am not missing on anything during application.


Thats when you get a CO contact. When you upload the documents requested by CO, you press the IP(Information provided) button.

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## tasi

NCH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for migration under 233211 (Civil Engineering) and I only have 65 points. Since there is no chance for 65 pointers nowadays, I update my EOI for 190 NSW and I received pre invitation on last Friday. I submit my application yesterday and waiting for approval from NSW.
> 
> Is there any considerable difference or documents to be submitted when lodging 190 Visa through DIBP. I followed this thread and I have all documents mentioned here.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html





I got an invite for 189 at 65 points. I think skillselect is a little messed up at the moment, whats your DOE?


----------



## NCH

tasi said:


> I got an invite for 189 at 65 points. I think skillselect is a little messed up at the moment, whats your DOE?


I lodge my EOI on 10th October and I would have been invited on Nov 1st if the normal procedure took place. But it was not held and 700 round was held on 8th Nov and they have announced that 22nd round is also going to be another 700 round where 65 pointers will not have a chance unless they divide 700 to all occupations based on ceiling values or their requirement. In current trend, 65 pointers will not have a chance to 189.


----------



## alex.alter

NCH said:


> I lodge my EOI on 10th October and I would have been invited on Nov 1st if the normal procedure took place. But it was not held and 700 round was held on 8th Nov and they have announced that 22nd round is also going to be another 700 round where 65 pointers will not have a chance unless they divide 700 to all occupations based on ceiling values or their requirement. In current trend, 65 pointers will not have a chance to 189.


whats keeping you from 70 ?


----------



## tasi

NCH said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an invite for 189 at 65 points. I think skillselect is a little messed up at the moment, whats your DOE?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodge my EOI on 10th October and I would have been invited on Nov 1st if the normal procedure took place. But it was not held and 700 round was held on 8th Nov and they have announced that 22nd round is also going to be another 700 round where 65 pointers will not have a chance unless they divide 700 to all occupations based on ceiling values or their requirement. In current trend, 65 pointers will not have a chance to 189.
Click to expand...

Agreed, but they will have to increase this next year or they wont meet their quota for the year. I myself lodged a 489, 190 and 189 EOI. I got an invite for 489 but waited almost 2 months to get a 189 invitation.


----------



## jithooos

kinnu369 said:


> I have lodged my visa already and tried myvevo app today. When I give TRN number it says there are no visa granted on this number. Is it useful only after the grant? Someone can throw some light on it!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




VEVO app reflects only after your grant. Till then it’s duck !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

harsm123 said:


> When will be the December shut down dates for dibp or no grants.. Please share if anyone has tentative idea..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




From last years analysis, there will be nearly a week silence from DIBP. Somewhat like 22-29 or so.
Just my guess from immitracker !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Seniors,

I am claiming my partner points and I am curious that while lodging visa invitation, do I need to all the same documents for my as well like payslips, offer letters, relieving letters, tax documents and all?
For the employment for which I am not claiming points, do I need to provide any proof or should I skip it altogether?

Thanks is advance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

jithooos said:


> VEVO app reflects only after your grant. Till then it’s duck !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks !!.. I thought we can see the update of our visa application too


----------



## kinnu369

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am claiming my partner points and I am curious that while lodging visa invitation, do I need to all the same documents for my as well like payslips, offer letters, relieving letters, tax documents and all?
> For the employment for which I am not claiming points, do I need to provide any proof or should I skip it altogether?
> 
> Thanks is advance.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


If you are claiming points for the spouse, upload all the work reference documents you have. Starting from contract to tax documents.

This will help the CO to assess your case without any doubts and thereby you can avoid CO contact.

Going by the current trend, its better to avoid CO contact as its becoming difficult to predict the visa processing time.


----------



## baruazone

Hello All,
Is PCC also required for Child (5.5 years) on your application & migrating with you?
Thanks!


----------



## kinnu369

baruazone said:


> Hello All,
> Is PCC also required for Child (5.5 years) on your application & migrating with you?
> Thanks!


PCC is required for the people above 16 Years only.


----------



## rathishv

tasi said:


> I got an invite for 189 at 65 points. I think skillselect is a little messed up at the moment, whats your DOE?


I also got invite for 65 points within 10 days of lodging EOI (was a welcome surprise for me) . It is dependent on the ANZSCO code.


----------



## rathishv

I see a lot of mention regarding tax documents in the posts here. I work in the UAE and there is no tax on income here & hence no documents related to it. Will it result in a CO contact ? I am hoping for a direct grant !
Have front loaded bank statements, payslips etc..


----------



## atif1987

rathishv said:


> I see a lot of mention regarding tax documents in the posts here. I work in the UAE and there is no tax on income here & hence no documents related to it. Will it result in a CO contact ? I am hoping for a direct grant !
> Have front loaded bank statements, payslips etc..


Expect a direct grant. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Is it worth paying for the subscription of MyImmiTracker?


----------



## atif1987

Not at all

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sonamt

How long does it take for DIBP to assess the medicals after it gets uploaded by the local physicians? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathishv

sonamt said:


> How long does it take for DIBP to assess the medicals after it gets uploaded by the local physicians? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a separate stream & either the clearance is given straightaway (based on your case) or will be referred to Bupa Medical, which usually gets cleared within couple of days.
In summary, the health assessment is quick as soon as it gets uploaded to immi.


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Seniors,

I have some questions below.

1. I am claiming my partner points and I am confused about while lodging visa invitation, do I need to upload all the same documents for my spouse as well like payslips, offer letters, relieving letters, tax documents and all?

2. For the employment for which I am not claiming points, do I need to provide any proof or should I skip it altogether?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur

Finally got my visa grant 

Details are in signature.. 

Things just got a bit delayed because of making a new passport

Thanks everyone in this forum for their guidance and support especially sultan_azam for his help on any issues faced.

Good luck everyone else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

sthkreur said:


> Finally got my visa grant
> 
> Details are in signature..
> 
> Things just got a bit delayed because of making a new passport
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for their guidance and support especially sultan_azam for his help on any issues faced.
> 
> Good luck everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats. Timelines please


----------



## sthkreur

Kevin22 said:


> Congrats. Timelines please


October 01, 2016: ACS Applied
October 07, 2016: ACS +ve
October 20, 2016: PTE Taken
October 22, 2016: PTE Result (L:90, R:90, S:90, W:90)
October 26, 2016: EOI Submitted (65 Points)
December 20, 2016: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
February 9, 2017: Application for Visa 
November 17, 2017: Visa Granted !!!


----------



## hridesh1987

Hi Team,

Are below documents sufficient for Second applicant ( wife) if not claiming points?

1. Travel document ( Passport)
2. Passport for Date of Birth and Indian PAN card. Is it ok? I don't want to use Matriculation certificate as she changed names twice before marriage and that would complicate things.
3. Indian & Saudi PCC
4. IELTS report
5. All national IDs, saudi Iqama, Indian PAN, VoterID, Aadhaar etc.
6. Name change Affidavit ( One and the same person for both maiden names and name after marriage)
7. Email snapshot from Indian embassy stating that PCC can't be issued on any name apart from the current passport name.
8. Form 80 and 1221.
9. Marriage certificate

Not attaching Graduation degree again due to maiden name.


----------



## Kevin22

sthkreur said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Timelines please
> 
> 
> 
> October 01, 2016: ACS Applied
> October 07, 2016: ACS +ve
> October 20, 2016: PTE Taken
> October 22, 2016: PTE Result (L:90, R:90, S:90, W:90)
> October 26, 2016: EOI Submitted (65 Points)
> December 20, 2016: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
> February 9, 2017: Application for Visa
> November 17, 2017: Visa Granted !!!
Click to expand...

Why dint u call if it exceeded 8 months???
Just asking


----------



## ndhankher

sthkreur said:


> Finally got my visa grant
> 
> Details are in signature..
> 
> Things just got a bit delayed because of making a new passport
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for their guidance and support especially sultan_azam for his help on any issues faced.
> 
> Good luck everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, please mention anything important others should be aware of or do based upon your experience, thanks. 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur

ndhankher said:


> Congrats, please mention anything important others should be aware of or do based upon your experience, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


- Try to reduce your co interaction as much as possible. 

- Front load all your documents beforehand so processing can commence asap.

- If you give some documents later do it asap within a week or 20 days so the CO will reply back to you soon if you need more docs because sometimes they can take upto 2 months to reply back to you.

- Their 13881 phone numbers and the other two numbers are useless for 189 applicants. The customer support just says that whatever it says on your immiaccount status on the website is all the information that they have and they said that 189 processing is going quite slow. You will just waste your Skype credit calling them. 

- Emailing them is useful if your application is delayed more than the average processing time this year (8 months). Otherwise they probably won't give you a reply.

- Install the Bananatag Google Chrome extension and enable tracking on any email that you send them and you will know if they viewed your email or not.

- For many months, they hadn't contacted me and my application was at GSM BRISBANE. 

Then I emailed them on November 8 saying that "it's been more than 9 months, and I needed a status update on my application because I've finalised my job in Australia" 

Then I noticed my email was forwarded to the new gsm.allocated email address and someone in Canberra opened my email.

Then 9 days later on November 17, GSM ADELAIDE office sent me the visa grant letter


----------



## sthkreur

Kevin22 said:


> Why dint u call if it exceeded 8 months???
> Just asking


I did call them after 8 months for two times, but their 13881 phone numbers and the other two numbers are useless for 189 applicants. The customer support just says that whatever it says on your immiaccount status on the website is all the information that they have and they said that 189 processing is going quite slow. You will just waste your Skype credit calling them. 

Then I tried emailing them again, and then 9 days later after my email to them, they granted me the visa


----------



## adishjain86

Congratulations..

Cheers,
AJ


sthkreur said:


> Finally got my visa grant
> 
> Details are in signature..
> 
> Things just got a bit delayed because of making a new passport
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for their guidance and support especially sultan_azam for his help on any issues faced.
> 
> Good luck everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

All,

As per ACS, 8 years were related to the 261313 and they deducted 2.5 yrs. I had 10.5 yrs of exp at the time of the invitation.

Do I need to upload documents for that "Not Counted" experience to make total of 10 years as per the Document checklist published on the DIBP website.

1. Is there any catagory for marking this experience during the document upload?

2. Also can I mention it as "Not Relevant" in the description to seperate them with other ?


Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

Medicals
Hi,
I see my medical clearance is provided under health assessment tab but no documents are uploaded under health evidence. Do I need to upload anything there?


----------



## buntygwt

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Are below documents sufficient for Second applicant ( wife) if not claiming points?
> 
> 1. Travel document ( Passport)
> 2. Passport for Date of Birth and Indian PAN card. Is it ok? I don't want to use Matriculation certificate as she changed names twice before marriage and that would complicate things.
> 3. Indian & Saudi PCC
> 4. IELTS report
> 5. All national IDs, saudi Iqama, Indian PAN, VoterID, Aadhaar etc.
> 6. Name change Affidavit ( One and the same person for both maiden names and name after marriage)
> 7. Email snapshot from Indian embassy stating that PCC can't be issued on any name apart from the current passport name.
> 8. Form 80 and 1221.
> 9. Marriage certificate
> 
> Not attaching Graduation degree again due to maiden name.


for question no. 7, 
instead of capturing snapshots, just click print in email tab and save the complete email history as pdf and attach that.

good luck.


----------



## sonamt

mpathak9 said:


> Medicals
> Hi,
> I see my medical clearance is provided under health assessment tab but no documents are uploaded under health evidence. Do I need to upload anything there?




How long did they take to provide your health clearance after submission of your health reports by your clinic doctor? Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

buntygwt said:


> for question no. 7,
> instead of capturing snapshots, just click print in email tab and save the complete email history as pdf and attach that.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks bro, couldn't find the way to do this in Gmail ! I have already uploaded the pdf of snapshot, you still recommend to upload a new pdf again?


What about other documents, are they fine or any other thing required?


----------



## PearlVj

sthkreur said:


> - Try to reduce your co interaction as much as possible.
> 
> - Front load all your documents beforehand so processing can commence asap.
> 
> - If you give some documents later do it asap within a week or 20 days so the CO will reply back to you soon if you need more docs because sometimes they can take upto 2 months to reply back to you.
> 
> - Their 13881 phone numbers and the other two numbers are useless for 189 applicants. The customer support just says that whatever it says on your immiaccount status on the website is all the information that they have and they said that 189 processing is going quite slow. You will just waste your Skype credit calling them.
> 
> - Emailing them is useful if your application is delayed more than the average processing time this year (8 months). Otherwise they probably won't give you a reply.
> 
> - Install the Bananatag Google Chrome extension and enable tracking on any email that you send them and you will know if they viewed your email or not.
> 
> - For many months, they hadn't contacted me and my application was at GSM BRISBANE.
> 
> Then I emailed them on November 8 saying that "it's been more than 9 months, and I needed a status update on my application because I've finalised my job in Australia"
> 
> Then I noticed my email was forwarded to the new gsm.allocated email address and someone in Canberra opened my email.
> 
> Then 9 days later on November 17, GSM ADELAIDE office sent me the visa grant letter



Congratulations once again 

My case is being handled by an agent, and I will be completing 8 months since I applied for the visa in March. I would like to know if it's necessary for the agent to contact them via email or can I do that myself giving all the necessary reference numbers?
Also, do u mind sharing the email id u mailed to? I seem to only be able to find the contact number mentioned for enquiries.
Thanks much...


----------



## teewhysafe

*Attaching more documents*

I got a CO contact on the 2nd of Nov. For Evidence of relationship with spouse.

I have been trying to upload more documents since Friday.

Once i click on the Attach more documents, the drop down shows only *Other documents *and not the various categories from which i am supposed to pick what i want to upload.

Is this a technical glitch or this this peculiar to my account only?


----------



## sthkreur

PearlVj said:


> Congratulations once again
> 
> My case is being handled by an agent, and I will be completing 8 months since I applied for the visa in March. I would like to know if it's necessary for the agent to contact them via email or can I do that myself giving all the necessary reference numbers?
> Also, do u mind sharing the email id u mailed to? I seem to only be able to find the contact number mentioned for enquiries.
> Thanks much...


The best thing is to ask your agent to reply back to the email that your co might have sent you if they did. When you reply, your email will get forwarded to this address [email protected]. They then assign your email to some agent and hopefully you will get a reply since your case is now over 8 months. 

Make the email short and concise and to the point. Also include your reference numbers, file number and full name and details in the email.

Hope they respond to you soon.


----------



## target8

kinnu369 said:


> I have lodged my visa already and tried myvevo app today. When I give TRN number it says there are no visa granted on this number. Is it useful only after the grant? Someone can throw some light on it!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can only get the result through VEVO when your application is done.


----------



## mpathak9

sonamt said:


> How long did they take to provide your health clearance after submission of your health reports by your clinic doctor? Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 days


----------



## ndhankher

sthkreur said:


> - Try to reduce your co interaction as much as possible.
> 
> - Front load all your documents beforehand so processing can commence asap.
> 
> - If you give some documents later do it asap within a week or 20 days so the CO will reply back to you soon if you need more docs because sometimes they can take upto 2 months to reply back to you.
> 
> - Their 13881 phone numbers and the other two numbers are useless for 189 applicants. The customer support just says that whatever it says on your immiaccount status on the website is all the information that they have and they said that 189 processing is going quite slow. You will just waste your Skype credit calling them.
> 
> - Emailing them is useful if your application is delayed more than the average processing time this year (8 months). Otherwise they probably won't give you a reply.
> 
> - Install the Bananatag Google Chrome extension and enable tracking on any email that you send them and you will know if they viewed your email or not.
> 
> - For many months, they hadn't contacted me and my application was at GSM BRISBANE.
> 
> Then I emailed them on November 8 saying that "it's been more than 9 months, and I needed a status update on my application because I've finalised my job in Australia"
> 
> Then I noticed my email was forwarded to the new gsm.allocated email address and someone in Canberra opened my email.
> 
> Then 9 days later on November 17, GSM ADELAIDE office sent me the visa grant letter


Thanks and all the best for your future endeavours!!

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

hridesh1987 said:


> Thanks bro, couldn't find the way to do this in Gmail ! I have already uploaded the pdf of snapshot, you still recommend to upload a new pdf again?
> 
> 
> What about other documents, are they fine or any other thing required?


no need to upload again, n
rest of the docs seems suffice.

cheers.


----------



## inmarcos.ray

Hi,

I only see the option to upload Form 80 for purpose of character assessment, as suggested in DIBP website. Where do I find the option to upload form 1221.

Please help.
Thanks
MR


----------



## andreyx108b

UmarSid said:


> Just logged into immiaccount and now it shows processing time for the application as 5 to 8 months. This was not mentioned before I think they updated application status box which now shows processing time. Hope it does not mean that my application need minimum 5 months to be processed.:fingerscrossed:




Average is about 100 days, or round about 3.5 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am claiming my partner points and I am curious that while lodging visa invitation, do I need to all the same documents for my as well like payslips, offer letters, relieving letters, tax documents and all?
> For the employment for which I am not claiming points, do I need to provide any proof or should I skip it altogether?
> 
> Thanks is advance.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



provide all such documents which prove your spouse is skilled, i mean skill assessment letter, education document, employment document, third party document...

dont provide any document which wasnt helpful in proving your spouse as skilled


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> I see a lot of mention regarding tax documents in the posts here. I work in the UAE and there is no tax on income here & hence no documents related to it. Will it result in a CO contact ? I am hoping for a direct grant !
> Have front loaded bank statements, payslips etc..


you can provide other third-party document which proves your employment, like work permit or iqama or any other thing like that


----------



## sultan_azam

baruazone said:


> Hello All,
> Is PCC also required for Child (5.5 years) on your application & migrating with you?
> Thanks!


not required


----------



## sultan_azam

sthkreur said:


> Finally got my visa grant
> 
> Details are in signature..
> 
> Things just got a bit delayed because of making a new passport
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum for their guidance and support especially sultan_azam for his help on any issues faced.
> 
> Good luck everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations mate.. good luck for future


----------



## sultan_azam

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Are below documents sufficient for Second applicant ( wife) if not claiming points?
> 
> 1. Travel document ( Passport)
> 2. Passport for Date of Birth and Indian PAN card. Is it ok? I don't want to use Matriculation certificate as she changed names twice before marriage and that would complicate things.
> 3. Indian & Saudi PCC
> 4. IELTS report
> 5. All national IDs, saudi Iqama, Indian PAN, VoterID, Aadhaar etc.
> 6. Name change Affidavit ( One and the same person for both maiden names and name after marriage)
> 7. Email snapshot from Indian embassy stating that PCC can't be issued on any name apart from the current passport name.
> 8. Form 80 and 1221.
> 9. Marriage certificate
> 
> Not attaching Graduation degree again due to maiden name.



i hope either of you have spouse name in your passport

i fear DIBP wont accept passport/pan as dob proof, i will like to be proved wrong by DIBP

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

sonamt said:


> How long does it take for DIBP to assess the medicals after it gets uploaded by the local physicians? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1-2 working day


----------



## sultan_azam

adishjain86 said:


> All,
> 
> As per ACS, 8 years were related to the 261313 and they deducted 2.5 yrs. I had 10.5 yrs of exp at the time of the invitation.
> 
> Do I need to upload documents for that "Not Counted" experience to make total of 10 years as per the Document checklist published on the DIBP website.
> 
> 1. Is there any catagory for marking this experience during the document upload?
> 
> 2. Also can I mention it as "Not Relevant" in the description to seperate them with other ?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk



you can skip providing documents for irrelevant experience..

i dont remember exactly where to upload, but mark the file as not_relevant, that way they can understand the context


----------



## sonamt

sultan_azam said:


> 1-2 working day




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rathishv

sultan_azam said:


> i hope either of you have spouse name in your passport
> 
> i fear DIBP wont accept passport/pan as dob proof, i will like to be proved wrong by DIBP
> 
> good luck


HI Sultan,
Can you clarify the above ? I thought that DIBP accepts passport as proof for DOB ?
I don't have birth certificate and added passport and Aadhar as DOB proof.


----------



## rathishv

sultan_azam said:


> you can provide other third-party document which proves your employment, like work permit or iqama or any other thing like that


Yes, I have included the labour contract and visa proof also.


----------



## kinnu369

rathishv said:


> HI Sultan,
> Can you clarify the above ? I thought that DIBP accepts passport as proof for DOB ?
> I don't have birth certificate and added passport and Aadhar as DOB proof.


Upload your 10th certificate as a proof of DOB along with passport. That should be sufficient. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> Yes, I have included the labour contract and visa proof also.


Good to go

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> HI Sultan,
> Can you clarify the above ? I thought that DIBP accepts passport as proof for DOB ?
> I don't have birth certificate and added passport and Aadhar as DOB proof.


I am afraid dibp accepts passport as proof of dob

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

NCH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for migration under 233211 (Civil Engineering) and I only have 65 points. Since there is no chance for 65 pointers nowadays, I update my EOI for 190 NSW and I received pre invitation on last Friday. I submit my application yesterday and waiting for approval from NSW.
> 
> Is there any considerable difference or documents to be submitted when lodging 190 Visa through DIBP. I followed this thread and I have all documents mentioned here.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


U t eligible to get invite with 65 points in civil engg. Recently least invitation points are 65. So u wiil be fine. Just need to wait 1 or 2 months.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

hello fellow members

I have 2 questions for VISA 189. It's been almost 2 months i have applied and paid the fee, all documents uploaded, and nothing moved.

1. Do anyone have experience of Japan PCC? i have the PCC with me, but it is in sealed envelope. I want to upload, but need to understand if it is ok to open it scan and upload?
2. In case the application is assigned to someone (some GSM office), do you get to know that?

Regards


----------



## kinnu369

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> hello fellow members
> 
> I have 2 questions for VISA 189. It's been almost 2 months i have applied and paid the fee, all documents uploaded, and nothing moved.
> 
> 1. Do anyone have experience of Japan PCC? i have the PCC with me, but it is in sealed envelope. I want to upload, but need to understand if it is ok to open it scan and upload?
> 2. In case the application is assigned to someone (some GSM office), do you get to know that?
> 
> Regards


1. Why are you holding important information with you...Just scan and upload right away!!! Don't let the CO contact to happen. Having a sealed envelope will not help in gettingyour visa !!! Just kidding...

2. We will not know until a CO contacts for any additional information for ex: Japan PCC, which will be required for him to judge and process your Visa.


----------



## sultan_azam

NCH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for migration under 233211 (Civil Engineering) and I only have 65 points. Since there is no chance for 65 pointers nowadays, I update my EOI for 190 NSW and I received pre invitation on last Friday. I submit my application yesterday and waiting for approval from NSW.
> 
> Is there any considerable difference or documents to be submitted when lodging 190 Visa through DIBP. I followed this thread and I have all documents mentioned here.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


While submitting visa application with dibp, documents are almost same, cv should be added in case of 190, some experts have managed to get visa without that too

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rathishv

sultan_azam said:


> I am afraid dibp accepts passport as proof of dob
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I have included 10th school leaving certificate also. Hope it will suffice ?


----------



## mohitkashyap

Hi,

I know it's subjective but generally how long it takes for changing the status? mine is still showing received.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

189 - BA - ANZSCO - 261111
OCT 4, 2017: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
OCT 5, 2017: Application for Visa 
OCT 11,2017: All Documents Uploaded
OCT 30, 2017: Medical 
Nov 4, 2017: Indian PCC Loaded

Current Status- Received


----------



## rathishv

kinnu369 said:


> Upload your 10th certificate as a proof of DOB along with passport. That should be sufficient.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I uploaded that now for myself and wife. Hope it should be enough.


----------



## sultan_azam

rathishv said:


> I have included 10th school leaving certificate also. Hope it will suffice ?


Yeah, that should do.
I used matriculation certificate as dob proof

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

rathishv said:


> I uploaded that now for myself and wife. Hope it should be enough.


Yes.... Most of the indians do that.


----------



## hridesh1987

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, that should do.
> I used matriculation certificate as dob proof
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Good for you.., my bad luck i cannot use her matriculation certificate as it has other names


----------



## nabzz

so one grant recorded for today on immitracker for a lodgement date of 4th october. Still no mechanical engineers getting a grant


----------



## djdoller

One more grant has been recorded today. Lodgement date was 31/03/2017.
Congrats


----------



## nabzz

btw how do we check which centre was allocated for our application? Like can we find out which one it is while our application status is "received"?


----------



## djdoller

nabzz said:


> btw how do we check which centre was allocated for our application? Like can we find out which one it is while our application status is "received"?


Can't check in received status. If co contacted for any docc then only you can check the allocation team from ade.. or bris.. In attachment of docc.or at the bottom of letter.


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi,

1. Out of ITR V, form 16 and 26AS documents, which should be uploaded as tax documents?
2. Also as I am claiming partner's points, do I need all these documents for my partner too.
3. One more question, what all documents should I upload for the employment for which are irrelevant as per ACS?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Out of ITR V, form 16 and 26AS documents, which should be uploaded as tax documents?
> 2. Also as I am claiming partner's points, do I need all these documents for my partner too.
> 3. One more question, what all documents should I upload for the employment for which are irrelevant as per ACS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


1. Nothing harm in uploading all 3. I uploaded all three
2. yes.
3. Not understand completely


----------



## dheerajsharma

ravinder.529 said:


> 1. Nothing harm in uploading all 3. I uploaded all three
> 2. yes.
> 3. Not understand completely


Thanks for the reply buddy.
For the 3rd question, I want to know what all documents should I upload for the employment for which I am not claiming points?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_88

Hi Member, 

I logged into Immi Account today and saw that my application is showing processing time of 5 to 8 months. I remember it was not there earlier. Has anyone else noticed that and/or is getting a similar status?
This I think after their upgrade in the weekend.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Amar_88 said:


> Hi Member,
> 
> I logged into Immi Account today and saw that my application is showing processing time of 5 to 8 months. I remember it was not there earlier. Has anyone else noticed that and/or is getting a similar status?
> This I think after their upgrade in the weekend.


Happened to everyone.. after the upgrade this weekend. Don't worry!!  

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi,

Do we need to upload Aadhar card or Pan card under any of the category while uploading documents for Visa?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

Guys .is there any topic or thread or. A WhatsApp group . For people who have already received the grant?

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## Sunil Garg

Hi Friends,
Did anyone get invitation from Vic or NSW for Anzsco -261313 with 65+5 points? 
Your response will be greatly appreciated!
Regards,
Sunil Garg


----------



## asifbahrian

*Post Grant*



atif1987 said:


> Guys .is there any topic or thread or. A WhatsApp group . For people who have already received the grant?
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017



Try this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html


----------



## rinoshkk

Amar_88 said:


> Hi Member,
> 
> I logged into Immi Account today and saw that my application is showing processing time of 5 to 8 months. I remember it was not there earlier. Has anyone else noticed that and/or is getting a similar status?
> This I think after their upgrade in the weekend.


I think this feature was introduced after last weekend change on immi. Instead of referring to a link, you can directly see the processing timeline trend on the immi account. 

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Do we update dibp if the Australian contact we have mentioned in form 80 and 1221 changes address or gets a new job???





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vjraw22

Hello Friends,

I have a query regarding validity of my ACS and VISA lodgement.
I lodged my VISA application on 1st November,2017. Uploaded all the documents on the same day. Form-80 was submitted on 8-November,2017 and medical was uploaded on 14th November, 2017. 

Considering the timelines on DIBP site, grant is going to take 6-7 months or may be more than that. My ACS is valid till mid of July,2018. My query is, what if till that time i dont get to hear about my grant ? Do i need to redo my ACS ?

Regards,
VJRaw22


----------



## kinnu369

vjraw22 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding validity of my ACS and VISA lodgement.
> I lodged my VISA application on 1st November,2017. Uploaded all the documents on the same day. Form-80 was submitted on 8-November,2017 and medical was uploaded on 14th November, 2017.
> 
> Considering the timelines on DIBP site, grant is going to take 6-7 months or may be more than that. My ACS is valid till mid of July,2018. My query is, what if till that time i dont get to hear about my grant ? Do i need to redo my ACS ?
> 
> Regards,
> VJRaw22


Make sure you upload all the supporting documents and aim for a direct grant. If a CO contacts, no one have the correct timeline.

All the best!!!!!


----------



## vjraw22

kinnu369 said:


> Make sure you upload all the supporting documents and aim for a direct grant. If a CO contacts, no one have the correct timeline.
> 
> All the best!!!!!


Thanks kinnu369 for your quick reply.
I have uploaded all the supporting documents. I am only worried about my ACS validity.

Thanks,
VJRaw22


----------



## kinnu369

vjraw22 said:


> Thanks kinnu369 for your quick reply.
> I have uploaded all the supporting documents. I am only worried about my ACS validity.
> 
> Thanks,
> VJRaw22


Don't worry then...Relax...

You have done everything that is required.

If your case is not complicated and straight forward, you will get a direct grant within 3 months as the case officer is getting allotted in 40-45 days in the present trend.


----------



## adishjain86

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I received the 189 grant today for me, husband and our 2 kids.
> 
> The notification came at 04:13 am India time and the mail gave me a jolt even before I had my morning coffee. Processing took just under 3 months - applied visa on May 26th, 2017.
> 
> It was a direct grant, as there was no CO contact and the application status was 'Received' when I checked last on day before yesterday.
> 
> We didn't use any consultancy/agent's help for 2 reasons: the crazy fee they were charging and most of them didn’t know a rat's axx about the procedure.
> 
> *MY TIME LINE BELOW*
> *Processing Office:* GSM, Brisbane
> *Occupation:* 261313 (Software Engineer)
> *POINTS:* 70 (Age-30, Work exp - 15, Language - 10, Education - 15)
> *Skills: *ACS +ve on Feb 15, 2017
> *Language:* IELTS (W-7.5, S-8, R-9, L-9) on March 17
> *EOI submitted:* March 18
> *Invitation received:* March 29
> *Visa submitted:* May 26 (collecting all required documents from various sources took close to 2 months; but wanted to submit everything at one-go)
> *CO contact:* Nill
> *Emp verification:* Nill (as per my knowledge)
> DIBP did not contact my references in my RNR letters - unsure if they contacted my current and previous employers
> 
> *DOCS SUBMITTED*
> 1. *Passport* - notarised first and last page; did only colour scans of all other pages which had travel stamps (also included travel stamp pages from expired passport as well)
> 2. *Birth Certificate* (notarised)
> 3. *IELTS certificate* (did not notarise)
> 4. *Australian Computer Society* (ACS) skills assessment letter (did not notarise)
> 5. *Employment proofs: *(did not notarised any emp proof letter except RNR letter) -- (a) one payslip per quarter from 2006 to 2017 April from 3 different companies; c) statements from 3 different banks between 2007 to 2017 which had salary credits - did not highlight the salary credit though b) IT return slips from 2007 to 2017 c) employment proof letter from current employer c) experience and relieving letter from previous 2 employers d) annual pay hike letters from all 3 employers from 2007 to 2017 d) RNR letters from current employer & 2nd employer; first employer mentioned roles and responsibilities in the relieving letter e) job offer letters from all three employers
> 6.* Education documents (all were notarised)*: a) Degree Certificate b) Degree mark lists c) Class 12 mark list d) Class 10 mark list
> 7. *Relationship proofs: *a) Marriage Certificate b) Life Insurance policies (where I am the nominee on my husband's policy and vice versa) c) Vacation plans (included flight ticket details when we traveled to Europe last year) d) A family picture which we took in Europe
> 8) *Resume:* make it as comprehensive as possible. Details here should not contradict with other details in the application
> 9) *Passport size pic: *We included it anyways
> 10) *Form 80*
> 11) *Form 1221*
> 12) *PCC -* India (both me and husband have not spent more than 6 months abroad)
> 13) *Medicals -* did this after getting invitation and before submitting visa, wanted to check everything was alright. Did TB skin test for kids - result indicated my son had latent TB and so did X-Ray. That was a false alarm. Passed medicals and then paid visa fee.
> 
> *TAKE AWAYS FROM MY EXPERIENCE*
> 1. Throw all permutations, combinations and analysis out of the window after you submit your visa application. There is no trend in visa grants that I have seen in the last one year or so. My case is a very good example. I seriously did not expect a grant in less than 3 months even though I had front loaded all documents that I could think of.
> 2. Learn a new skill while you are waiting for visa that you could use when you move down under: I enrolled for a tech course that I think is in demand
> 3. When in doubt, ask experts. Don't go with your gut feeling and intuitions. All the experts in this forum helped me whenever I posed queries. But I got stuck on a couple of issues, so I decided to approach an immigration lawyer in Sydney. I had to pay Rs 7,000 for a 30-minute Skype session. But it was definitely worth it.
> 4. Ask someone else to go through all your docs and application before submission: I asked my sister and my best friend to go through the application and supporting proofs. I had to buy them a bottle of wine for their services - but they found a lot of discrepancies (date of birth example - I put my DOB as 27-03-2017!!!). The brain goes kaput when you deal with a lot of numbers.
> 
> Sorry for the long note. But I thought someone might find this useful.
> 
> In the end, I think* (from my experience and I have no data to support this)* the process will go very smooth if you can front load all docs. I waited for almost 2 months to get all docs after I received the invitation. Submit as many docs as possible so that you can avoid CO contact. The employment proof docs also helped my case, I believe. My employers were TCS and Oracle; and I am now with Accenture. So maybe the company names might have also been helped the case.
> 
> Praying everyone gets their grants really fast, and God help you all in your future endeavours.
> 
> P.S. My husband bought a 12-year old Scotch and said will open it once we get a grant or a rejection. He is a pessimist but calls himself a realist. Cheers everyone.
> 
> God speed,
> Natasha


Congrats Natasha. Best of luck 

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

adishjain86 said:


> Congrats Natasha. Best of luck
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I am a little confused as u said that grant took just under 3 months and u applied on May 26, 2017.
Did u mean under 6 months???
Can u please clarify?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## asifbahrian

As per immi Tracker only two grants are received today out of which only one was a direct grant for the lodgement done on 4th Oct.

Few 4th Oct lodgments were already directly granted during last week, I was expecting that this week DIBP will commence direct grants for lodgments made till 8+ Oct (as each week happens). What do you think is the reason that after the recent upgrade in the system, the dates, and numbers of grants have restricted for today.


----------



## AmazingTiger

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to upload Aadhar card or Pan card under any of the category while uploading documents for Visa?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


AADHAR is requested for Indian Nationals under national identity document. PAN was previously requested under this classification. Now PAN is classified under OTHER identity documents. So YES, both are requested but neither is mandatory.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know it's subjective but generally how long it takes for changing the status? mine is still showing received.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 189 - BA - ANZSCO - 261111
> OCT 4, 2017: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
> OCT 5, 2017: Application for Visa
> OCT 11,2017: All Documents Uploaded
> OCT 30, 2017: Medical
> Nov 4, 2017: Indian PCC Loaded
> 
> Current Status- Received



---------------------------------------

Can anyone help me on above query?


----------



## atif1987

mohitkashyap said:


> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Can anyone help me on above query?


Expect it before Christmas

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## baruazone

sultan_azam said:


> not required


Thanks Sultan.. I appreciate you reach out to everyone in need & reply to queries. :thumb:


----------



## harsm123

asifbahrian said:


> As per immi Tracker only two grants are received today out of which only one was a direct grant for the lodgement done on 4th Oct.
> 
> Few 4th Oct lodgments were already directly granted during last week, I was expecting that this week DIBP will commence direct grants for lodgments made till 8+ Oct (as each week happens). What do you think is the reason that after the recent upgrade in the system, the dates, and numbers of grants have restricted for today.


Lets see the trend in this week..May b backlog clearence..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Hi guys,

I don't see any drop down in any section to upload the PAN card, Aadhar card, marriage certificate, License amd form 1221 in upload documents section.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

nabtex said:


> I am a little confused as u said that grant took just under 3 months and u applied on May 26, 2017.
> Did u mean under 6 months???
> Can u please clarify?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


This Post is of August. VISA granted on August 2017..


----------



## Gopsat

I have lodged my visa on 01 October 2017.
Job code is 261311. 
The status is in received state. 

All the best to everyone who are waiting.


----------



## tasi

Gopsat said:


> I have lodged my visa on 01 October 2017.
> Job code is 261311.
> The status is in received state.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting.


What status did it change from and when?


----------



## RIT6162

Gents a question,

I did the medical 2 days back in Saudi Arabia. i was discussing with my friend and now i get to know that there is some requirement for Polio certificate for me as i am a Pakistani National.
my question is medical center didn't ask me for the certificate, what is the normal procedure they upload the certificates? or i have to get a certificate from some hospital and get it uploaded in the immi account myself?
should i give a call to the medical center to confirm for this?
Thanks


----------



## Kamal 474

RIT6162 said:


> Gents a question,
> 
> I did the medical 2 days back in Saudi Arabia. i was discussing with my friend and now i get to know that there is some requirement for Polio certificate for me as i am a Pakistani National.
> my question is medical center didn't ask me for the certificate, what is the normal procedure they upload the certificates? or i have to get a certificate from some hospital and get it uploaded in the immi account myself?
> should i give a call to the medical center to confirm for this?
> Thanks


You need to get it separately from a hospital which provides polio vaccination and upload it yourself... the hospital will not upload it directly to DIBP


----------



## stanleytoch

Hi guys, Yesterday I received the first contact from the CO requesting for further information. She noticed that my birth certificate had a different name from the one on all my other documents and she has asked me to send change of name documentation. Prior to this time, I hadn't ever noticed this discrepancy. My father's name is Emmanuel Obi and he erroneously put in his first and last name as my last name on the birth certificate. I have never been known by any other name. It has always been Obi Stanley Tochukwu and I have never had this issue before now. The name on my birth certificate is Emmanuel Obi Stanley Tochukwu.
please advise me on what I can do to satisfy the request for a change of name evidence as I have never needed a change of name done since I never really changed my name. This error is only on my birth certificate. All other credentials have the correct name. 
Lodgement date 04 Nov 2017
CO contact 20 Nov 2017. I uploaded all documentation and was expecting a direct grant if not for this unfortunate error.


----------



## jithooos

stanleytoch said:


> Hi guys, Yesterday I received the first contact from the CO requesting for further information. She noticed that my birth certificate had a different name from the one on all my other documents and she has asked me to send change of name documentation. Prior to this time, I hadn't ever noticed this discrepancy. My father's name is Emmanuel Obi and he erroneously put in his first and last name as my last name on the birth certificate. I have never been known by any other name. It has always been Obi Stanley Tochukwu and I have never had this issue before now. The name on my birth certificate is Emmanuel Obi Stanley Tochukwu.
> please advise me on what I can do to satisfy the request for a change of name evidence as I have never needed a change of name done since I never really changed my name. This error is only on my birth certificate. All other credentials have the correct name.
> Lodgement date 04 Nov 2017
> CO contact 20 Nov 2017. I uploaded all documentation and was expecting a direct grant if not for this unfortunate error.




Submit and affidavit from notary stating both names belongs to same person. That should suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Does the members within the same visa application gets their medical approved separately or all at once? Just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

sonamt said:


> Does the members within the same visa application gets their medical approved separately or all at once? Just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Each applicant in an application gets 60 documents to upload individually. Similarly each applicant gets their individual medical summary.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

stanleytoch said:


> Hi guys, Yesterday I received the first contact from the CO requesting for further information. She noticed that my birth certificate had a different name from the one on all my other documents and she has asked me to send change of name documentation. Prior to this time, I hadn't ever noticed this discrepancy. My father's name is Emmanuel Obi and he erroneously put in his first and last name as my last name on the birth certificate. I have never been known by any other name. It has always been Obi Stanley Tochukwu and I have never had this issue before now. The name on my birth certificate is Emmanuel Obi Stanley Tochukwu.
> please advise me on what I can do to satisfy the request for a change of name evidence as I have never needed a change of name done since I never really changed my name. This error is only on my birth certificate. All other credentials have the correct name.
> Lodgement date 04 Nov 2017
> CO contact 20 Nov 2017. I uploaded all documentation and was expecting a direct grant if not for this unfortunate error.


You got CO contact in just 16 days after lodging?

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbedone

Hi all, I'm getting a bit worried here... 

I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer with 70 points, then got ITA on 26th July. 

Date submitted 26 Jul 2017
CO contact 28 Aug 2017. 
Uploaded Singapore PCC and Form 80 on 23 Oct 2017

Still no grant  It's been 4 months. My friend who got invited and applied 2 months ago, got his grant today. Anybody know what the processing time is now? Thank you.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

sonamt said:


> Does the members within the same visa application gets their medical approved separately or all at once? Just curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spouse and I got the medical clearance at the same time, after 4 days of health examinations but for my kid, it took a couple of days longer.


----------



## tasi

stanleytoch said:


> Hi guys, Yesterday I received the first contact from the CO requesting for further information. She noticed that my birth certificate had a different name from the one on all my other documents and she has asked me to send change of name documentation. Prior to this time, I hadn't ever noticed this discrepancy. My father's name is Emmanuel Obi and he erroneously put in his first and last name as my last name on the birth certificate. I have never been known by any other name. It has always been Obi Stanley Tochukwu and I have never had this issue before now. The name on my birth certificate is Emmanuel Obi Stanley Tochukwu.
> please advise me on what I can do to satisfy the request for a change of name evidence as I have never needed a change of name done since I never really changed my name. This error is only on my birth certificate. All other credentials have the correct name.
> Lodgement date 04 Nov 2017
> CO contact 20 Nov 2017. I uploaded all documentation and was expecting a direct grant if not for this unfortunate error.


Hi! Is it your name that is different from your other documents or your fsthers name


----------



## hridesh1987

mustbedone said:


> Hi all, I'm getting a bit worried here...
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer with 70 points, then got ITA on 26th July.
> 
> Date submitted 26 Jul 2017
> CO contact 28 Aug 2017.
> Uploaded Singapore PCC and Form 80 on 23 Oct 2017
> 
> Still no grant  It's been 4 months. My friend who got invited and applied 2 months ago, got his grant today. Anybody know what the processing time is now? Thank you.


DIBP unfortunately has no defined and known process for the selection of applications. It's really strange but true. We can't do anything but WAIT.

Let's hope for the best for all of us who are waiting.


----------



## varununi7

mustbedone said:


> Hi all, I'm getting a bit worried here...
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer with 70 points, then got ITA on 26th July.
> 
> Date submitted 26 Jul 2017
> CO contact 28 Aug 2017.
> Uploaded Singapore PCC and Form 80 on 23 Oct 2017
> 
> Still no grant  It's been 4 months. My friend who got invited and applied 2 months ago, got his grant today. Anybody know what the processing time is now? Thank you.




I am a July applicant too and yes no one knows what's happening with them!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

mustbedone said:


> Hi all, I'm getting a bit worried here...
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer with 70 points, then got ITA on 26th July.
> 
> Date submitted 26 Jul 2017
> CO contact 28 Aug 2017.
> Uploaded Singapore PCC and Form 80 on 23 Oct 2017
> 
> Still no grant  It's been 4 months. My friend who got invited and applied 2 months ago, got his grant today. Anybody know what the processing time is now? Thank you.


Mate, I am sailing on a similar/same boat. Based on data that I see in immitracker, July applicants (with and without CO contact ) have started to get their second wave/look since the direct grant days. Last I checked, they had reached until 17 July in this. Again based on what I saw/see happening with June applicants, July applicants should expect that close to 60% of cases finalized by this time December and 75% by end of December or early January.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nvnit

Lodged visa on August 28. CO contacted for parter’s functional English certificate on October 3. Replied to the email stating I would like to pay Vac2.

Complete silence after that. Anybody got Vac2 invoice recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer

nvnit said:


> Lodged visa on August 28. CO contacted for parter’s functional English certificate on October 3. Replied to the email stating I would like to pay Vac2.
> 
> Complete silence after that. Anybody got Vac2 invoice recently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same day even (Oct -3 - Brisbane team) I got CO contact for spouse functional English. Eventhough I submitted all her academic earlier they still asked for proof.

So I made my spouse take PTE and uploaded the same on Oct 7.

It's complete silence after that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nvnit

maraikayer said:


> Same day even (Oct -3 - Brisbane team) I got CO contact for spouse functional English. Eventhough I submitted all her academic earlier they still asked for proof.
> 
> So I made my spouse take PTE and uploaded the same on Oct 7.
> 
> It's complete silence after that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Hmmm. Mine was Adelaide team. Not sure when they are going to look at old cases. These days direct grant numbers are also low, God knows what they are working on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbedone

AmazingTiger said:


> Mate, I am sailing on a similar/same boat. Based on data that I see in immitracker, July applicants (with and without CO contact ) have started to get their second wave/look since the direct grant days. Last I checked, they had reached until 17 July in this. Again based on what I saw/see happening with June applicants, July applicants should expect that close to 60% of cases finalized by this time December and 75% by end of December or early January.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information, well that's a relief! Fingers crossed we both get our grants by the end of Dec or early Jan.


----------



## sonamt

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Spouse and I got the medical clearance at the same time, after 4 days of health examinations but for my kid, it took a couple of days longer.




Thank you. Myself, wife and elder daughter's medical examination are uploaded successfully. My 2 yr old son showed positive on tst test and they are asking for his chest X-ray now. Is that normal? Worried!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

AmazingTiger said:


> mustbedone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm getting a bit worried here...
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 5th May 2017 and nominated 261312 Developer Programmer with 70 points, then got ITA on 26th July.
> 
> Date submitted 26 Jul 2017
> CO contact 28 Aug 2017.
> Uploaded Singapore PCC and Form 80 on 23 Oct 2017
> 
> Still no grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 4 months. My friend who got invited and applied 2 months ago, got his grant today. Anybody know what the processing time is now? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I am sailing on a similar/same boat. Based on data that I see in immitracker, July applicants (with and without CO contact ) have started to get their second wave/look since the direct grant days. Last I checked, they had reached until 17 July in this. Again based on what I saw/see happening with June applicants, July applicants should expect that close to 60% of cases finalized by this time December and 75% by end of December or early January.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am.a June applicant

Co contact on 15th Aug

Still awaiting


----------



## ndhankher

ndhankher said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I don't see any drop down in any section to upload the PAN card, Aadhar card, marriage certificate, License amd form 1221 in upload documents section.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


Can anyone suggest please, thanks.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

ndhankher said:


> Can anyone suggest please, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


You can upload aadhaar, pan and driving license under "National ID cards"
marriage certificate under "Relationship proof"
and
form 1221 under "character assesement" or "other documents"


----------



## baruazone

kinnu369 said:


> You can upload aadhaar, pan and driving license under "National ID cards"
> marriage certificate under "Relationship proof"
> and
> form 1221 under "character assesement" or "other documents"


hey, Previously (Before update of 17-nov) when we click on Attach-more-documents there were several options coming, inside that we can see form-80, form1221 etc.. but now when we click on it, only others doc type is coming. 


I am also not sure whether it is a glitch or they have adjusted the contents of Attach-more-docs to the list which we see normally on first page itself..

Can someone clarify it?


----------



## kinnu369

baruazone said:


> hey, Previously (Before update of 17-nov) when we click on Attach-more-documents there were several options coming, inside that we can see form-80, form1221 etc.. but now when we click on it, only others doc type is coming.
> 
> 
> I am also not sure whether it is a glitch or they have adjusted the contents of Attach-more-docs to the list which we see normally on first page itself..
> 
> Can someone clarify it?


I think they made it to simplify the process... Having many categories is taking more time ..may be..


----------



## nabzz

so 4 grants today for 4th and 5th October lodges.


----------



## sonamt

Any one experienced asking for child chest x ray after showing positive in TST? Please share your experience or advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

nabzz said:


> so 4 grants today for 4th and 5th October lodges.




June July applications????

Any scope ????


----------



## Heprex

Sad to see the number of CO contacts vs grants for 2017:

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...189/analytics/case-officer-contacts-by-period


----------



## grsr

stanleytoch said:


> Hi guys, Yesterday I received the first contact from the CO requesting for further information. She noticed that my birth certificate had a different name from the one on all my other documents and she has asked me to send change of name documentation. Prior to this time, I hadn't ever noticed this discrepancy. My father's name is Emmanuel Obi and he erroneously put in his first and last name as my last name on the birth certificate. I have never been known by any other name. It has always been Obi Stanley Tochukwu and I have never had this issue before now. The name on my birth certificate is Emmanuel Obi Stanley Tochukwu.
> please advise me on what I can do to satisfy the request for a change of name evidence as I have never needed a change of name done since I never really changed my name. This error is only on my birth certificate. All other credentials have the correct name.
> Lodgement date 04 Nov 2017
> CO contact 20 Nov 2017. I uploaded all documentation and was expecting a direct grant if not for this unfortunate error.


I think you can submit an affidavit explaining what you have mentioned and stating that the name displayed on the birth certificate refers to the same person (i.e. you) mentioned in all other documents.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Heprex said:


> Sad to see the number of CO contacts vs grants for 2017:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...189/analytics/case-officer-contacts-by-period


Yep!! Too many CO contacts. 
While a lot of people say that visa processing is going to be easier with time, I still believe that it going to be tougher in coming years.


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi all,

Anyone whose occupation is 261313 and have applied for visa on or before oct 4 2017 with all docs frontloaded and still status as received?


I am very worried my lodgement date is 4th oct with all docs uploaded but still no co contact or grant....pls suggest


----------



## Amar_88

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yep!! Too many CO contacts.
> While a lot of people say that visa processing is going to be easier with time, I still believe that it going to be tougher in coming years.


Yes..it is going to be easier..but for DIBP 
For applicants I don't see any change, specially for pro rated occupations. I share occupation code with you and it seems DIBP have tightened the process for 263111. Very few invitations and last 3 or 4 grants have come in 8 months or so


----------



## Gopsat

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone whose occupation is 261313 and have applied for visa on or before oct 4 2017 with all docs frontloaded and still status as received?
> 
> 
> I am very worried my lodgement date is 4th oct with all docs uploaded but still no co contact or grant....pls suggest



I lodged on 01st Oct... Status is received... And all docs front loaded. 

Hoping for the best.


----------



## dillipreddy

sonamt said:


> Any one experienced asking for child chest x ray after showing positive in TST? Please share your experience or advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Sonamt,

It happened to my daughter too. And got cleared.

If u r child had BCG vaccination done when born, then the TST will come positive and the ask for chest x-ray will be requested (which will be cleared, because u know child doesn't have TB). Then medical examiner will send these reports to BUPA and they will clear it. So don`t worry , everything is fine. ( unless u r child has a TB medical condition).


----------



## baruazone

*Need help on health assessment*

Can any one can share their experience or advice on the below scenario:

My wife was diagnosed with "Pleural Infection" 3 years back & she got the treatment for it which in India is the same as given to tuberculosis patients. During her medical, we had shown the reports to the doctor & the panel took copies of few of our reports too.

The current status of health assessment shows as below:

"Examinations assessed but further information required".
A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Can anyone suggest next steps/process?

Thanks!


----------



## dillipreddy

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone whose occupation is 261313 and have applied for visa on or before oct 4 2017 with all docs frontloaded and still status as received?
> 
> I am very worried my lodgement date is 4th oct with all docs uploaded but still no co contact or grant....pls suggest



At visa processing for 189, Occupation doesn't come into play for quick grants or slow processing, 25% applicants get grants from days to 5 month period and remaining 75% get their grants in 5 to 8 months . And if u dont submit enough evidence it may take longer too.


IN 189, OCCUPATION DOESN'T PLAY A ROLE IN YOUR VISA GRANT. PEOPLE WHO DONT NEED EMPLOYEE VERIFICATION (those who dont claim employment points) GOES INTO THE 25% category.


----------



## kumudnaugai

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone whose occupation is 261313 and have applied for visa on or before oct 4 2017 with all docs frontloaded and still status as received?
> 
> 
> I am very worried my lodgement date is 4th oct with all docs uploaded but still no co contact or grant....pls suggest


Yup i lodged on 4th october as well with front loading all documents. People who lodged visa on 5th october have started getting grants. I am still waiting for mine.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

baruazone said:


> Can any one can share their experience or advice on the below scenario:
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with "Pleural Infection" 3 years back & she got the treatment for it which in India is the same as given to tuberculosis patients. During her medical, we had shown the reports to the doctor & the panel took copies of few of our reports too.
> 
> The current status of health assessment shows as below:
> 
> "Examinations assessed but further information required".
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Can anyone suggest next steps/process?
> 
> Thanks!


If she no longer any medical conditions regarding the above illness u mentioned , she will get her medicals done in 3 more days , after sending to BUPA. If the doctors found anything unusual or if she may have any serious condition, doctors who have done the medicals will tell you what to do further. As u can see they did not ask for any further tests means she is fine and they will send the reports to BUPA for making the final decision, which they will clear. So dont worry. 

MEDICAL CENTERS HERE WILL ONLY GIVE DIRECT CLEARANCE ONLY IF THEY ARE 100% SURE, ALL OTHER APPLICATIONS WILL BE SENT TO BUPA FOR FINAL DECISION.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sonamt said:


> Thank you. Myself, wife and elder daughter's medical examination are uploaded successfully. My 2 yr old son showed positive on tst test and they are asking for his chest X-ray now. Is that normal? Worried!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its normal man.... need not to worry..... just go for x-ray because 99% it is a false alarming.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Hi,

Today i received the mail from DIBP to send the PTE result to DIBP directly though I loaded the result while lodging the Visa and current status of the application still show 'Received' not changed to 'Information Required' and there is no other document requested as i have loaded almost everything in one go.
Can anyone suggest is this how it works?

Mohit
----------------------------------------------------------------------

189 - BA - ANZSCO - 261111
OCT 4, 2017: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
OCT 5, 2017: Application for Visa 
OCT 11,2017: All Documents Uploaded
OCT 30, 2017: Medical 
Nov 4, 2017: Indian PCC Loaded

Current Status- Received


----------



## Amar_88

mohitkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i received the mail from DIBP to send the PTE result to DIBP directly though I loaded the result while lodging the Visa and current status of the application still show 'Received' not changed to 'Information Required' and there is no other document requested as i have loaded almost everything in one go.
> Can anyone suggest is this how it works?
> 
> Mohit
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 189 - BA - ANZSCO - 261111
> OCT 4, 2017: ITA (Invitation to Apply)
> OCT 5, 2017: Application for Visa
> OCT 11,2017: All Documents Uploaded
> OCT 30, 2017: Medical
> Nov 4, 2017: Indian PCC Loaded
> 
> Current Status- Received


That's fine. All you need to do is to go to PTE website and send the results to DIBP. Your case would be picked up later in next processing cycle which as per DIBP is 28 days.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Amar_88 said:


> That's fine. All you need to do is to go to PTE website and send the results to DIBP. Your case would be picked up later in next processing cycle which as per DIBP is 28 days.


Thanks, so can i assume they don't need any other document as if they wanted then they might have requested now only? (Just guessing)


----------



## Amar_88

mohitkashyap said:


> Thanks, so can i assume they don't need any other document as if they wanted then they might have requested now only? (Just guessing)


Well not exactly. Sometimes it is the only information that CO requires. Sometimes they would ask for additional information during the next review. 
And it is not sure that you would be assigned the same CO next time as well. A new CO might think of it differently and ask for additional information.


----------



## aminn_524

mohitkashyap said:


> Thanks, so can i assume they don't need any other document as if they wanted then they might have requested now only? (Just guessing)


Had you sent your PTE result through PTE website before?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

sonamt said:


> Thank you. Myself, wife and elder daughter's medical examination are uploaded successfully. My 2 yr old son showed positive on tst test and they are asking for his chest X-ray now. Is that normal? Worried!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes it could be false-positive due to the bcg vaccine. You can go through this thread for earlier members’ cases. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6522-719-tb-screening-test-children-kids.html

As recommended do go for x-ray and it should clear up any confusion.


----------



## Heprex

Amar_88 said:


> That's fine. All you need to do is to go to PTE website and send the results to DIBP. Your case would be picked up later in next processing cycle which as per DIBP is 28 days.


Just some correction to set the expectations right. The 28 days is for you to provide documents needed by DIBP, and there's no assurance that DIBP will look into the case after 28 days.


----------



## preet123

Dear All,

CO contacted me on 14.11.2017 for additional employment document, which I provided on 20.11.2017 and IP pressed now what will be the next review in my case i.e. 28 days or more

Regards
Preet


----------



## haspy123

What additional document did CO ask for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Visa Delayed*

Dear Friends

I'm confused about Visa grant procedures, I keep seeing on Immitracker direct grants and Grants for applications lodged on August or September even October, it seems that DIBP Withdrawl old applications
I front-loaded all docs Medicals & PCC and all forms (80,1221)
CO contacted for minor Docs ( Full Passport copy self & spouse, Statuary declaration, IELTS for spouse)


Is it possible that DIBP forgot, ignore, Withdrawl my application??
What should I do??


ANZSCO: 233211 Civil Engineer
Invited: 23 May 2017
Lodged: 19 June 2017
CO Contacted: 23 August 2017
Information Provided: 15 September 2017
Grant; ???


----------



## rpalni

AmazingTiger said:


> Mate, I am sailing on a similar/same boat. Based on data that I see in immitracker, July applicants (with and without CO contact ) have started to get their second wave/look since the direct grant days. Last I checked, they had reached until 17 July in this. Again based on what I saw/see happening with June applicants, July applicants should expect that close to 60% of cases finalized by this time December and 75% by end of December or early January.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks AmazingTiger for this information.

I am a August applicant (10-Aug-2017 with CO-Contact and Respond: 13-Sep-2017). What's your view about August applicants?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused about Visa grant procedures, I keep seeing on Immitracker direct grants and Grants for applications lodged on August or September even October, it seems that DIBP Withdrawl old applications
> 
> I front-loaded all docs and all forms (80,1221)
> 
> CO contacted for minor Docs ( Full Passport copy self & spouse, Statuary declaration, IELTS for spouse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that DIBP forgot, ignore, Withdrawl my application??
> 
> What should I do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233211 Civil Engineer
> 
> Invited: 23 May 2017
> 
> Lodged: 19 June 2017
> 
> CO Contacted: 23 August 2017
> 
> Information Provided: 15 September 2017
> 
> Grant; ???




‘Full passport copy’ as in all the pages in the passport??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

AnaTheDreamer said:


> ‘Full passport copy’ as in all the pages in the passport??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only pages with stamp or visa


----------



## hridesh1987

Nedsrtark said:


> Only pages with stamp or visa


How was your travel history? and In which section did you upload the passport pages copy?


----------



## kukulkan

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I'm confused about Visa grant procedures, I keep seeing on Immitracker direct grants and Grants for applications lodged on August or September even October, it seems that DIBP Withdrawl old applications
> I front-loaded all docs Medicals & PCC and all forms (80,1221)
> CO contacted for minor Docs ( Full Passport copy self & spouse, Statuary declaration, IELTS for spouse)
> 
> 
> Is it possible that DIBP forgot, ignore, Withdrawl my application??
> What should I do??
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233211 Civil Engineer
> Invited: 23 May 2017
> Lodged: 19 June 2017
> CO Contacted: 23 August 2017
> Information Provided: 15 September 2017
> Grant; ???



same boat. :hug:

:doh:


----------



## nabzz

Kevin22 said:


> June July applications????
> 
> Any scope ????


I saw a june and july app one or two days back.....check immitracker


----------



## sara26

kukulkan said:


> same boat. :hug:
> 
> :doh:


Do include April applicants !!!
Awaiting for grant since reply to CO
First CO contact on june 6, 2017 ,replied to CO on june 10, 2017 ( Medicals )
Several mails sent to CO (even last week ), but no reply so far!!! 
I surprise my CO & CO team has been changed which caused a delay~

I will not have any surprise to recieve grant before December 25 as i fall in 95 % category ( 8 months by that time)

Job code : Mechanical Engineer
Team : Adelaide (so far)


----------



## Nedsrtark

hridesh1987 said:


> How was your travel history? and In which section did you upload the passport pages copy?


Travel History is simple 7 continuous working years in KSA with 3 tourist countries
Is this because of my Nationality???


I uploaded it to below section:


Passport

***-***-Syrian-passport-colour-scanned-copy.pdf


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,
I lodged my application on 9th nov 2017.
I got promoted yesterday but yet to get promotion letter. How to update DIBP? What if they get in touch with my employer in between i get the letter.


----------



## rpalni

@AmazingTiger, please tell your view for August applicants with CO contact of September.


----------



## hridesh1987

Nedsrtark said:


> Travel History is simple 7 continuous working years in KSA with 3 tourist countries
> Is this because of my Nationality???
> 
> 
> I uploaded it to below section:
> 
> 
> Passport
> 
> ***-***-Syrian-passport-colour-scanned-copy.pdf


Mine is similar.. business visits for 2 years and 3 continous years in KSA and some tourist countries

I think i should also upload all entry and exit stamps...

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

rpalni said:


> @AmazingTiger, please tell your view for August applicants with CO contact of September.


IMHO starting mid December, August applicants should be getting a second look. Keep a close watch on how soon the June applicants hit the 75% mark. And add two months to that and by that time 75% of August applications should be complete. Now all this is based on my interpretation of the data in immitracker. Currently June is close to 60-65%.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

Experts please advice,
I'm travelling to Australia on tourist visa next month, which link should i use in UPDATE US option to show my intentions .
thanks


----------



## rpalni

AmazingTiger said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AmazingTiger, please tell your view for August applicants with CO contact of September.
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO starting mid December, August applicants should be getting a second look. Keep a close watch on how soon the June applicants hit the 75% mark. And add two months to that and by that time 75% of August applications should be complete. Now all this is based on my interpretation of the data in immitracker. Currently June is close to 60-65%.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Amazing Tiger for your valuable prediction.


----------



## Kamal 474

AmazingTiger said:


> IMHO starting mid December, August applicants should be getting a second look. Keep a close watch on how soon the June applicants hit the 75% mark. And add two months to that and by that time 75% of August applications should be complete. Now all this is based on my interpretation of the data in immitracker. Currently June is close to 60-65%.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


 What about mid September applicants who have not had single contact? Can they be considered themselves at par with August applicants with CO contact? According to your IMHO...


----------



## baruazone

dillipreddy said:


> If she no longer any medical conditions regarding the above illness u mentioned , she will get her medicals done in 3 more days , after sending to BUPA. If the doctors found anything unusual or if she may have any serious condition, doctors who have done the medicals will tell you what to do further. As u can see they did not ask for any further tests means she is fine and they will send the reports to BUPA for making the final decision, which they will clear. So dont worry.
> 
> MEDICAL CENTERS HERE WILL ONLY GIVE DIRECT CLEARANCE ONLY IF THEY ARE 100% SURE, ALL OTHER APPLICATIONS WILL BE SENT TO BUPA FOR FINAL DECISION.


Hello,

Few more queries:
- Medical Centre didn't suggested for any more tests & only collected docs/reports from us. They said that they are only the medium to send their observations & do not supposed to clear/reject the medicals of any person. It is the DIBP medical officers who asses every input & approves/clears the medicals. is it the correct procedure?

- As per my current status, Medicals Assessed, Further info reqd."; So is it required from me or the Clinic? 

-Do Clinic sends email or connect to us for any thing they want from us?

- As I applied the visa on nov-3, my application status is still in "Received" status. 
No CO assigned till now. Are there any steps which need to be taken from my end at this point of time?

Highly worried Day & Night.. 

Thanks!


----------



## AmazingTiger

Kamal 474 said:


> What about mid September applicants who have not had single contact? Can they be considered themselves at par with August applicants with CO contact? According to your IMHO...


For September applicants, add a month to the expected dates for August applicants.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

Guys, I just changed my residential address in Australia within same city. Do I need to update my IMMI application using 'Update Us' button for address?


----------



## MohAdnan

gaps.jaini said:


> Guys, I just changed my residential address in Australia within same city. Do I need to update my IMMI application using 'Update Us' button for address?


Yes, 100%.


----------



## mpathak9

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my application on 9th nov 2017.
> I got promoted yesterday but yet to get promotion letter. How to update DIBP? What if they get in touch with my employer in between i get the letter.


@sultan_azam or any expert kindly advice on above scenario.


----------



## wstriker77

Guys,

After a wait of more than 3 months, my baby has finally been added to my application on the Immi Account.

I have uploaded the Passport and Birth Certificate under my Child's ID. However, i am unable to do anything regarding the medical. Under the "View Health Assessment" section for the baby, i am not getting any option for the medicals in order to generate the Hap ID (as I did in my case). Nor the HAP ID has been written in the case officer's email.

Can anyone please advise how i can generate the Hap ID for the baby. Further is their any visa fee required to be paid for the newborn ?


----------



## mohitkashyap

Amar_88 said:


> Well not exactly. Sometimes it is the only information that CO requires. Sometimes they would ask for additional information during the next review.
> And it is not sure that you would be assigned the same CO next time as well. A new CO might think of it differently and ask for additional information.



Ohh ok, Thanks! then it's wait and watch...


----------



## Adityakumar

*Got Grant today*

By God's grace, got grant today morning 4:57 AM IST. This forum greatly helped me in the process. Details below

*ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Progammer
ACS assessment : Feb - 15 points
AGE : 30 points
PTE-A 10 Points
EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 65 points 3 April 2017
Invited : 3 October 2017
Lodged : 7 October 2017 
Direct Grant : 22 November 2017*


----------



## mpathak9

Adityakumar said:


> By God's grace, got grant today morning 4:57 AM IST. This forum greatly helped me in the process. Details below
> 
> *ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Progammer
> ACS assessment : Feb - 15 points
> AGE : 30 points
> PTE-A 10 Points
> EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 65 points 3 April 2017
> Invited : 3 October 2017
> Lodged : 7 October 2017
> Direct Grant : 22 November 2017*


Congrats


----------



## kumudnaugai

mpathak9 said:


> @sultan_azam or any expert kindly advice on above scenario.


The information provided till the date of lodgement is sufficient. If you have been promoted your role has been changed but the date of effect is after date of lodgement then there is no problem. Also you will have to get the ACS done again for the new role if you update them.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

Adityakumar said:


> By God's grace, got grant today morning 4:57 AM IST. This forum greatly helped me in the process. Details below
> 
> *ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Progammer
> ACS assessment : Feb - 15 points
> AGE : 30 points
> PTE-A 10 Points
> EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 65 points 3 April 2017
> Invited : 3 October 2017
> Lodged : 7 October 2017
> Direct Grant : 22 November 2017*


What all documents were uploaded by you?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

Adityakumar said:


> By God's grace, got grant today morning 4:57 AM IST. This forum greatly helped me in the process. Details below
> 
> *ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Progammer
> ACS assessment : Feb - 15 points
> AGE : 30 points
> PTE-A 10 Points
> EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 65 points 3 April 2017
> Invited : 3 October 2017
> Lodged : 7 October 2017
> Direct Grant : 22 November 2017*


Congrats!! Enjoy your day! Just want to ask if you're a Single applicant or have family dependents? Thanks!


----------



## mpathak9

kumudnaugai said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sultan_azam or any expert kindly advice on above scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> The information provided till the date of lodgement is sufficient. If you have been promoted your role has been changed but the date of effect is after date of lodgement then there is no problem. Also you will have to get the ACS done again for the new role if you update them.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am promoted but my role is not changed. Roles and responsibilities are same.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Lucky you are!!! What special you did mate?

I lodged mine on 9th Aug and still waiting to hear from them?



Adityakumar said:


> By God's grace, got grant today morning 4:57 AM IST. This forum greatly helped me in the process. Details below
> 
> *ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Progammer
> ACS assessment : Feb - 15 points
> AGE : 30 points
> PTE-A 10 Points
> EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 65 points 3 April 2017
> Invited : 3 October 2017
> Lodged : 7 October 2017
> Direct Grant : 22 November 2017*


----------



## gaps.jaini

MohAdnan said:


> Yes, 100%.


Thanks.

Will this update push my application to the back of the queue?

Whatever be the answer, I don't have a choice. 

I have updated it using the Update Us button. I am not sure if I need to provide any supporting document as evidence.


----------



## Heprex

gaps.jaini said:


> Lucky you are!!! What special you did mate?
> 
> I lodged mine on 9th Aug and still waiting to hear from them?


Not even a CO contact? If any CO contact asking for documents, well my friend, expect the worst case scenario. It will take months before they review the case again.


----------



## alex.alter

alright.. looks like they have reached 8th - 10th October .


----------



## Chimera

sandy dhull said:


> Experts please advice,
> I'm travelling to Australia on tourist visa next month, which link should i use in UPDATE US option to show my intentions .
> thanks



Hi, though I don't have the answer to your question but I wanted to know if you were able to secure a tourist visa while waiting for your 189 grant? What documents did you have to provide? And have you already got the travel visa grant? 

Thanks. Would help if you can give more information.


----------



## kinnu369

Adityakumar said:


> By God's grace, got grant today morning 4:57 AM IST. This forum greatly helped me in the process. Details below
> 
> *ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Progammer
> ACS assessment : Feb - 15 points
> AGE : 30 points
> PTE-A 10 Points
> EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 65 points 3 April 2017
> Invited : 3 October 2017
> Lodged : 7 October 2017
> Direct Grant : 22 November 2017*


Congratulations mate!! All the best for your future

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Heprex said:


> gaps.jaini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you are!!! What special you did mate?
> 
> I lodged mine on 9th Aug and still waiting to hear from them?
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a CO contact? If any CO contact asking for documents, well my friend, expect the worst case scenario. It will take months before they review the case again.
Click to expand...


How. Many months. Its my 5th month


----------



## Heprex

Kevin22 said:


> How. Many months. Its my 5th month


Based on the current processing times, should take 5-8 months, if no updates after that 8 months, you can make a follow up with DIBP or call them.


----------



## anju_bala

Hello everyone I am new in this thread just want to know which one is better option for visa lodge either 189 or 190 in 190 they said processing this visa type on priority basis how much time it will take to grant plz suggest asap thanks in advance


----------



## gyanguru

Hi ,

I lodged visa on 29th August 2017 , received immi commencement email on 3rd October ...Awaiting for the Grant.

Passport of my wife will expire in July 2018 . I need suggestion from you guys if I should renew her passport now or wait ...


----------



## visakh

anju_bala said:


> Hello everyone I am new in this thread just want to know which one is better option for visa lodge either 189 or 190 in 190 they said processing this visa type on priority basis how much time it will take to grant plz suggest asap thanks in advance


189 VISA is an independent visa, where you can independently travel all over AUSTRALIA. Whereas 190 visa is a state nominated dependent visa, you have to work for 2 years in the particular state which you got nomination/invitation from.

Unofficially you can switch to other states even if you are in 190visa, but thereafter you may have to face some issues while at the time of applying for Citizenship.

for more info check with experts.


----------



## visakh

For all members who have lodged and waiting for grants.

*Please don't forget to send your PTE score to DIBP through Pearson website.* This minor negligence may cause a CO contact and delays your case for 2-3 months.

Thanks


----------



## santoshjhawar

Hi Guys, 
Sorry for my post in multiple threads.
Just getting impatient but wanted to ask if there has been any movement for pending applications from May/June lodgements. 

I had 2nd CO contact on 6th Sep and pressed IP on 13th Sep. since then no response.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

anju_bala said:


> Hello everyone I am new in this thread just want to know which one is better option for visa lodge either 189 or 190 in 190 they said processing this visa type on priority basis how much time it will take to grant plz suggest asap thanks in advance


hello

without an iota of doubt it is clear that 189 is best in class once you get the PR, u will be free to move anywhere in Aus, whereas in 190 you will be bound to live in a particular state for couple of years. However, the time to get the visa granted solely depends upon your profile and docs.


----------



## kumudnaugai

gyanguru said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I lodged visa on 29th August 2017 , received immi commencement email on 3rd October ...Awaiting for the Grant.
> 
> Passport of my wife will expire in July 2018 . I need suggestion from you guys if I should renew her passport now or wait ...


Get the passport extended. That is the most crucial thing. Once you get the new passport update the information in the portal. Even if you get the grant you can always update the new passport with DIBP.


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gyanguru

kumudnaugai said:


> Get the passport extended. That is the most crucial thing. Once you get the new passport update the information in the portal. Even if you get the grant you can always update the new passport with DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response...Do you think that we need to get a new PCC as well ? Since the old PCC will then have reference of previous passport .


----------



## kumudnaugai

gyanguru said:


> Thanks for the response...Do you think that we need to get a new PCC as well ? Since the old PCC will then have reference of previous passport .


No PCC will be valid for 1 year. And if no other information is being changed in your wife's passport then no need to get a new PCC done.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj

What does immi commencement mail mean?


----------



## wstriker77

*New Born Medical*



wstriker77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a wait of more than 3 months, my baby has finally been added to my application on the Immi Account.
> 
> I have uploaded the Passport and Birth Certificate under my Child's ID. However, i am unable to do anything regarding the medical. Under the "View Health Assessment" section for the baby, i am not getting any option for the medicals in order to generate the Hap ID (as I did in my case). Nor the HAP ID has been written in the case officer's email.
> 
> Can anyone please advise how i can generate the Hap ID for the baby. Further is their any visa fee required to be paid for the newborn ?


Can anyone who has gone through the same,please advise me.


----------



## rajhans2011

visakh said:


> For all members who have lodged and waiting for grants.
> 
> *Please don't forget to send your PTE score to DIBP through Pearson website.* This minor negligence may cause a CO contact and delays your case for 2-3 months.
> 
> Thanks


Hey mate I did sent my PTE through Pearson even though they asking to send it again.


----------



## anju_bala

HARINDERJEET said:


> anju_bala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone I am new in this thread just want to know which one is better option for visa lodge either 189 or 190 in 190 they said processing this visa type on priority basis how much time it will take to grant plz suggest asap thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> without an iota of doubt it is clear that 189 is best in class once you get the PR, u will be free to move anywhere in Aus, whereas in 190 you will be bound to live in a particular state for couple of years. However, the time to get the visa granted solely depends upon your profile and docs.
Click to expand...

 thank you for the suggestion and now I will go 189 plz me know as I sent PTE score through Pearson website wat about ACS is it updated manually or any other way plz plz suggest


----------



## Salimmanj

Wht does immicommencement mail mean?


----------



## kinnu369

Salimmanj said:


> Wht does immicommencement mail mean?


Its just a mail informing that your case has been taken up by a CO.


----------



## Chimera

*CO contact for non migrating spouse's documents*

Hi guys,

This morning my agent informed me that CO has asked for more information. They've requested for my spouse's AFP clearance certificate, form 80 and PCC. My concern is that he already has an Australian PR, works there and has been living there for past several years, isn't it rather unusual to ask for his documents. 

Anybody has been in the same situation? None of my documents were asked for. Any idea how long it could take for CO to review such a case.

Thanks!


----------



## Ramankailey

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry for my post in multiple threads.
> Just getting impatient but wanted to ask if there has been any movement for pending applications from May/June lodgements.
> 
> I had 2nd CO contact on 6th Sep and pressed IP on 13th Sep. since then no response.


I am april applicant co contact on 7 sept 
Till waiting


----------



## Ramankailey

preet123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO contacted me on 14.11.2017 for additional employment document, which I provided on 20.11.2017 and IP pressed now what will be the next review in my case i.e. 28 days or more
> 
> Regards
> Preet


As per the trend co takes about 3 months after sending u the request for additional docs


----------



## Salimmanj

Does immicommencement mail mean my case will take more time for processing than normal, because everyone doesnt receive this mail


----------



## cvv209

*Information regarding Child Visa*

Hi Experts,

Need your help. Myself and my wife got 189 Visa Grants in the month of September 2017. Our IED is in Feb 2018. My wife is pregnent and we are expecting kid in another 1 or 2 weeks. Could you please help me how to get visa for new born child. 
Remember that we already got Visa Grants.

My Visa Agent told that I need to send mail to Case Officer and he will provide information even though we got Visa Grants. I have sent mail a week ago and till now there is no reply. 

Can you please suggest different ways to get visa to new born child.

Information that I have till now.
1) Apply for 101 Child Visa which will cost around 1800 dollars. 
2) Apply for some temporary visa for child and go to Australia and then apply for child visa from Australia.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## atif1987

cvv209 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help. Myself and my wife got 189 Visa Grants in the month of September 2017. Our IED is in Feb 2018. My wife is pregnent and we are expecting kid in another 1 or 2 weeks. Could you please help me how to get visa for new born child.
> Remember that we already got Visa Grants.
> 
> My Visa Agent told that I need to send mail to Case Officer and he will provide information even though we got Visa Grants. I have sent mail a week ago and till now there is no reply.
> 
> Can you please suggest different ways to get visa to new born child.
> 
> Information that I have till now.
> 1) Apply for 101 Child Visa which will cost around 1800 dollars.
> 2) Apply for some temporary visa for child and go to Australia and then apply for child visa from Australia.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


I can give a better advise. Although it might cost you some dollars.
Since you guys have already been granted PR. Buy yourselves a business class seats on the next available flight and get the baby be born in Australia as an Aussie citizen with an aussie passport. Get rid of the visa headache once and for all

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## grsr

Kevin22 said:


> How. Many months. Its my 5th month


@heprex, @kevin: My opinion is that if someone's travel history has certain countries or the employment history has some company names, then the CO is taking more than 45 days to verify. This is just my feeling. If someone's application is straight-forward, then either CO contacts with a query or grants visa. 

If any of you have some opinions please share. Members who have not received any CO contact (after 45 days of lodging visa) can share their experience. This will help us to understand what is the reason behind it.


----------



## varununi7

Salimmanj said:


> Does immicommencement mail mean my case will take more time for processing than normal, because everyone doesnt receive this mail




Gray area according to me. Some few cases are granted quickly but most gave a 3 months waiting period.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cvv209

Hi 

Now its 38th week and so no flights will allow to board and more over my wife want to deliver in India in presence of her parents. So that is not an option now.



atif1987 said:


> I can give a better advise. Although it might cost you some dollars.
> Since you guys have already been granted PR. Buy yourselves a business class seats on the next available flight and get the baby be born in Australia as an Aussie citizen with an aussie passport. Get rid of the visa headache once and for all
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

cvv209 said:


> Hi
> 
> Now its 38th week and so no flights will allow to board and more over my wife want to deliver in India in presence of her parents. So that is not an option now.


Sigh. No one can argue with a woman. Universal truth

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## klusarun

Adityakumar said:


> By God's grace, got grant today morning 4:57 AM IST. This forum greatly helped me in the process. Details below
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO 261311 Analyst Progammer
> 
> ACS assessment : Feb - 15 points
> 
> AGE : 30 points
> 
> PTE-A 10 Points
> 
> EOI Lodged for subclass 189 at 65 points 3 April 2017
> 
> Invited : 3 October 2017
> 
> Lodged : 7 October 2017
> 
> Direct Grant : 22 November 2017*




Congrats


----------



## Ammar Dawood

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry for my post in multiple threads.
> Just getting impatient but wanted to ask if there has been any movement for pending applications from May/June lodgements.
> 
> I had 2nd CO contact on 6th Sep and pressed IP on 13th Sep. since then no response.


Same boat, I also got contacted a second time on 12 September and uploaded the requested documents on 13 September and still nothing yet. I am a May applicant.


----------



## RESTLESS

*Immi Commencement Email*



Salimmanj said:


> Wht does immicommencement mail mean?


I applied for 189 on 20th September and received Immi email on 9th November as well.
I have researched the commencement email a lot and came to the conclusion that it is not a normal communication (as many argue).
May be I am wrong but what I believe is the email is sent to the cases which are not "GRANT READY" and need to be in the "Verification need to be done Que". Because what I have analysed that most of the cases got commencement email have been verified. 
I believe that either they find that there is some discrepancy in the application or verification is needed ( it could be PCC, Employment, Security check etc.)
The latest candidate who got the grant after commencement email is 28th August.
Best of Luck!


----------



## nabzz

CO contact after 47 days for PCC from the city in which my uni is and a translation of the date of issuance on my wifes saudi police clearance.


----------



## varununi7

RESTLESS said:


> I applied for 189 on 20th September and received Immi email on 9th November as well.
> 
> I have researched the commencement email a lot and came to the conclusion that it is not a normal communication (as many argue).
> 
> May be I am wrong but what I believe is the email is sent to the cases which are not "GRANT READY" and need to be in the "Verification need to be done Que". Because what I have analysed that most of the cases got commencement email have been verified.
> 
> I believe that either they find that there is some discrepancy in the application or verification is needed ( it could be PCC, Employment, Security check etc.)
> 
> The latest candidate who got the grant after commencement email is 28th August.
> 
> Best of Luck!




Very true. I got the same email on 28th August and been waiting. When did you see the grant for this 28th August fellow?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

nabzz said:


> CO contact after 47 days for PCC from the city in which my uni is and a translation of the date of issuance on my wifes saudi police clearance.


Hi,

They are talking about PCC issue date or ID issue date on the PCC?

My wife's ID issue date is BLANK on saudi PCC, I checked with my friends, it was also blank for their family's PCC.

what about you?


----------



## nabzz

hridesh1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They are talking about PCC issue date or ID issue date on the PCC?
> 
> My wife's ID issue date is BLANK on saudi PCC, I checked with my friends, it was also blank for their family's PCC.
> 
> what about you?


For me the PCC was a bit different, they just stamped her fingerprints with a no criminal record stamp and put a date on it using a pen in arabic. So i need to get that date translated. That's the PCC issuance date.


----------



## hridesh1987

nabzz said:


> For me the PCC was a bit different, they just stamped her fingerprints with a no criminal record stamp and put a date on it using a pen in arabic. So i need to get that date translated. That's the PCC issuance date.


Ok thanks brother . Send the translation asap.


----------



## preet123

*Hi*



haspy123 said:


> What additional document did CO ask for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


CO asked current employer reference letter.

Regards
Preet


----------



## nabzz

hridesh1987 said:


> Ok thanks brother . Send the translation asap.


Yep Im hoping to get this resolved by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Swaraj

Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 70 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 NSW /VIC 22-Nov-2017 ---70 + 5 (SS) = 55 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 22-Nov-2017
Awaiting ITA 

What are the chances of getting Invite on 70 (189 SubClass) or 75 (190 SubClass) Points.?


----------



## srijai

preet123 said:


> CO asked current employer reference letter.
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Reference letter!! Is it roles and responsibilities?

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys,

I have USA B1VISA which I have not mentioned anywhere in application. I also had short visit to Jamaica(3Months) and US(1 week) in last 3 years. Just wanted to know If I need to upload the copy of VISA and all pages of passport stamps for entry and exit in both the countries. Pls suggest.


----------



## preet123

srijai said:


> Reference letter!! Is it roles and responsibilities?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


yes , they asked my current CTC, role , duration of working with my current responsibilities.

regards
Preet


----------



## srijai

preet123 said:


> yes , they asked my current CTC, role , duration of working with my current responsibilities.
> 
> regards
> Preet


Thank you and good luck with your application...wish you get your Grant soon..

But just wondering what if the company doesn't issue roles and responsibilities on letter head or on the experience or reference letter..

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

HARINDERJEET said:


> Its normal man.... need not to worry..... just go for x-ray because 99% it is a false alarming.




After the review of X-ray for my 2 yr old son by panel doctors and if they decide to let the applicant sign 815 undertaking, will that mean case officer contact and delay in processing? Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

cvv209 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help. Myself and my wife got 189 Visa Grants in the month of September 2017. Our IED is in Feb 2018. My wife is pregnent and we are expecting kid in another 1 or 2 weeks. Could you please help me how to get visa for new born child.
> Remember that we already got Visa Grants.
> 
> My Visa Agent told that I need to send mail to Case Officer and he will provide information even though we got Visa Grants. I have sent mail a week ago and till now there is no reply.
> 
> Can you please suggest different ways to get visa to new born child.
> 
> Information that I have till now.
> 1) Apply for 101 Child Visa which will cost around 1800 dollars.
> 2) Apply for some temporary visa for child and go to Australia and then apply for child visa from Australia.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Have you asked for IED extension? Traveling to Australia in February with an infant is going to be quite a challenge as well.


----------



## Raghavan92

Better to submit this. Even when I did my acs assessment this was requested. First time during acs assessment I just got a written letter from my colleague and submitted the same. It got rejected. So I got it again in company letter head with rules and responsibilities and got it assessed by acs. For visa you can decide

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

baruazone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Few more queries:
> - Medical Centre didn't suggested for any more tests & only collected docs/reports from us. They said that they are only the medium to send their observations & do not supposed to clear/reject the medicals of any person. It is the DIBP medical officers who asses every input & approves/clears the medicals. is it the correct procedure?
> 
> - As per my current status, Medicals Assessed, Further info reqd."; So is it required from me or the Clinic?
> 
> -Do Clinic sends email or connect to us for any thing they want from us?
> 
> - As I applied the visa on nov-3, my application status is still in "Received" status.
> No CO assigned till now. Are there any steps which need to be taken from my end at this point of time?
> 
> Highly worried Day & Night..
> 
> Thanks!


 I dont know if the clinic sends email or not , but for me they said if there is any thing wrong , we will call us, If they did not ask for further test , i think u r fine . Dont worry i think it will cleared soon.


----------



## sonamt

Is importing submitted visa application (by agents) to ones immi account safe? Will it keep the application intact. I just want to do this to view my application statuses and correspondences. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

sonamt said:


> After the review of X-ray for my 2 yr old son by panel doctors and if they decide to let the applicant sign 815 undertaking, will that mean case officer contact and delay in processing? Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a form u sign, that after grant, when u travel to Aus , u have visit the clinic near the place u stay in AUS and get u r kid examined once again (as my agent has told me ) and get back to DIBP . No it wont mean u r grant process is delayed. As usual 5 to 8 months or maybe a direct grant , dont worry


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sonamt said:


> After the review of X-ray for my 2 yr old son by panel doctors and if they decide to let the applicant sign 815 undertaking, will that mean case officer contact and delay in processing? Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.... this means that you have already front loaded the document- form 815, before the CO may ask.


----------



## gyanguru

Hi,
Will uploading additional documents after CO allocation ( immi commencement email only CO did not ask for any additional docs ) lead to 28 days extension in processing ?


----------



## Gopsat

Today got the immi assessment commence mail... From GSM Adelaide office... Status is still Received. 
Hoping for the best.


----------



## sonamt

HARINDERJEET said:


> No.... this means that you have already front loaded the document- form 815, before the CO may ask.




For me right now everything is in air. If I am required to submit 815 for my son, will I know that before CO start assessing my application? How is that known to applicants? Or is it true that 815 are signed after the approval of visa. Just wondering. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have USA B1VISA which I have not mentioned anywhere in application. I also had short visit to Jamaica(3Months) and US(1 week) in last 3 years. Just wanted to know If I need to upload the copy of VISA and all pages of passport stamps for entry and exit in both the countries. Pls suggest.


1. Upload all pages of the passport having VISA stamps.
2. Mention all trips to foreign countries (Entry and Exit) in the Form80 or 1221 - I dont remember which form had that section. 

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

sonamt said:


> Is importing submitted visa application (by agents) to ones immi account safe? Will it keep the application intact. I just want to do this to view my application statuses and correspondences. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, just make sure you don't add / upload anything.


----------



## aks80

sonamt said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.... this means that you have already front loaded the document- form 815, before the CO may ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me right now everything is in air. If I am required to submit 815 for my son, will I know that before CO start assessing my application? How is that known to applicants? Or is it true that 815 are signed after the approval of visa. Just wondering. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Usually it's the CO who asks for it based on recommendation received from the medical panel. COs themselves don't take any decision on medicals. If its all clear, they start reviewing the other docs. If they are advised to get 815 from applicant, they will wait to get it.

I don't think it is linked to visa approval though.


----------



## aks80

HARINDERJEET said:


> sonamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the review of X-ray for my 2 yr old son by panel doctors and if they decide to let the applicant sign 815 undertaking, will that mean case officer contact and delay in processing? Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.... this means that you have already front loaded the document- form 815, before the CO may ask.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. Please don't upload 815 unless asked to do so by CO.


----------



## syed.jameel

Hi Experts...

Kindly need your advise ...

I have recieved visa grant..but in couple of months my daughter's passport is going to expire. I want to renew her passport before making first entry. Can anyone please help me as i have applied through consultant immi account details are with them...is it possible to create immi account then import documents and update the details....

Please advise...


----------



## RESTLESS

No, it won't reset the clock after immi commencement email. Upload documents as required to avoid the contact. There are rare cases in which CO contacted even after commencement email.


----------



## RESTLESS

Gopsat said:


> Today got the immi assessment commence mail... From GSM Adelaide office... Status is still Received.
> Hoping for the best.


Best of luck and what is the name of your CO?


----------



## mklam90

Hi guys, just wondering what 'Assessment in Progress' mean in my application status? As in, which stage am I in now? As compared to 'Assessment Commence' that some of you might have got. Thanks.


----------



## sonamt

aks80 said:


> Incorrect. Please don't upload 815 unless asked to do so by CO.




Then it means CO contacts to upload 815 form and put the application in backlog? Delay in processing? Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

sonamt said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Please don't upload 815 unless asked to do so by CO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it means CO contacts to upload 815 form and put the application in backlog? Delay in processing? Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm afraid there may be a delay. Not sure if it will be significant or not. With some luck, you should be able to get the grant as soon as you submit the form.


----------



## dishant22

RESTLESS said:


> I applied for 189 on 20th September and received Immi email on 9th November as well.
> I have researched the commencement email a lot and came to the conclusion that it is not a normal communication (as many argue).
> May be I am wrong but what I believe is the email is sent to the cases which are not "GRANT READY" and need to be in the "Verification need to be done Que". Because what I have analysed that most of the cases got commencement email have been verified.
> I believe that either they find that there is some discrepancy in the application or verification is needed ( it could be PCC, Employment, Security check etc.)
> The latest candidate who got the grant after commencement email is 28th August.
> Best of Luck!


I dont think so.. I also lodged my application and uploaded all docs on the same date as yours. So far neither I have received the grant nor the immi commencement mail. If it would have to be a direct grant then it should have come within 60 days after lodgement. Further to that, people (in my anzsco code) who lodged after me already got their grants irresp. of being onshore or offshore.


233311 | 65 points | visa lodged on 20.09.2017


----------



## Gurraj

Visa lodge 25 June 2017
CO email for form 80 n spouse functional english on 15 aug 
Send The required docs on 17 aug
No news after that 
Anybody from June lodge visa


----------



## 22ji

Yes Man

There are lot many..As per Immitracker..only 53% have been granted and rest in wait.


----------



## newbie_here

sonamt said:


> After the review of X-ray for my 2 yr old son by panel doctors and if they decide to let the applicant sign 815 undertaking, will that mean case officer contact and delay in processing? Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, 

Even my 3 year old tested positive in TB test, and we proceeded with the X-Ray. 2 days after the X-ray, the status changed to "No Action Required", and after that, we got our direct grant in 25 days after we lodged, with no such form 815 or anything. So don't worry. The panel clinic also said, they have seen many children who tested positive in their Tb test, but had clear X-rays. All the best.


----------



## missionaus18

Hi All,

Please help in resolution of my query.

My wife got the invite to apply for 189 visa and I am applying as a dependent.

As we are claiming for partner points so this query is related to my ACS RESULT.

I have applied for ACS having experience in 2 companies.First with 5 years of experience and second with around 3 years of experience but when I got the ACS result they considered only my first company experience only as 1 year and deducted 4 years ( as I am a ECE student) which is fine but the problem occurs in 2nd company experience as they did not consider any experience citing incomplete documentation.

I did not go for the review as I am applying as dependent .so now while submitting the docs can you please let me know if this can create a problem? If no,do i need to submit the ITR,payslips for my second company too?

Thanks in advance !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

dishant22 said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 on 20th September and received Immi email on 9th November as well.
> I have researched the commencement email a lot and came to the conclusion that it is not a normal communication (as many argue).
> May be I am wrong but what I believe is the email is sent to the cases which are not "GRANT READY" and need to be in the "Verification need to be done Que". Because what I have analysed that most of the cases got commencement email have been verified.
> I believe that either they find that there is some discrepancy in the application or verification is needed ( it could be PCC, Employment, Security check etc.)
> The latest candidate who got the grant after commencement email is 28th August.
> Best of Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so.. I also lodged my application and uploaded all docs on the same date as yours. So far neither I have received the grant nor the immi commencement mail. If it would have to be a direct grant then it should have come within 60 days after lodgement. Further to that, people (in my anzsco code) who lodged after me already got their grants irresp. of being onshore or offshore
> 
> 
> 233311 | 65 points | visa lodged on 20.09.2017[/QUOThE]
> Your case could be at the finalization stage. Today I saw one grant on immitracker after 92 days without any prior CO contact and commencement email. Sending an email of commencement is merely at the discrete of CO. Some CO send email if delay is expected some don't.
> Best of luck
Click to expand...


----------



## RESTLESS

varununi7 said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 on 20th September and received Immi email on 9th November as well.
> 
> I have researched the commencement email a lot and came to the conclusion that it is not a normal communication (as many argue).
> 
> May be I am wrong but what I believe is the email is sent to the cases which are not "GRANT READY" and need to be in the "Verification need to be done Que". Because what I have analysed that most of the cases got commencement email have been verified.
> 
> I believe that either they find that there is some discrepancy in the application or verification is needed ( it could be PCC, Employment, Security check etc.)
> 
> The latest candidate who got the grant after commencement email is 28th August.
> 
> Best of Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. I got the same email on 28th August and been waiting. When did you see the grant for this 28th August fellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have seen a grant with visa application date of July and commencement email in September and grant in October.
Grant after commencement email depends on a lot of factors. For me commencement email= 2 more month wait + Employment Verification & a possible AHC call.( I wish DIBP will prove me wrong).


----------



## djdoller

wstriker77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a wait of more than 3 months, my baby has finally been added to my application on the Immi Account.
> 
> I have uploaded the Passport and Birth Certificate under my Child's ID. However, i am unable to do anything regarding the medical. Under the "View Health Assessment" section for the baby, i am not getting any option for the medicals in order to generate the Hap ID (as I did in my case). Nor the HAP ID has been written in the case officer's email.
> 
> Can anyone please advise how i can generate the Hap ID for the baby. Further is their any visa fee required to be paid for the newborn ?


You can't create your new born's hap id by your self. Once baby added then co will send u the hap id by email. Once again when u will went to clinic to do medical of baby , u have to wait again. So there is no timeline once you finish the medical of your new born. I m waiting since 30/09/17.
Hope this will help u.


----------



## djdoller

wstriker77 said:


> wstriker77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> After a wait of more than 3 months, my baby has finally been added to my application on the Immi Account.
> 
> I have uploaded the Passport and Birth Certificate under my Child's ID. However, i am unable to do anything regarding the medical. Under the "View Health Assessment" section for the baby, i am not getting any option for the medicals in order to generate the Hap ID (as I did in my case). Nor the HAP ID has been written in the case officer's email.
> 
> Can anyone please advise how i can generate the Hap ID for the baby. Further is their any visa fee required to be paid for the newborn ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has gone through the same,please advise me.
Click to expand...

There is no fees to add your newborn. 
Once your baby has been added you will get email from co for medical of your new born. He will send u the hap id letter.
Once medical will done again waiting game start.


----------



## sandy dhull

Chimera said:


> Hi, though I don't have the answer to your question but I wanted to know if you were able to secure a tourist visa while waiting for your 189 grant? What documents did you have to provide? And have you already got the travel visa grant?
> 
> Thanks. Would help if you can give more information.


I had tourist visa for 1 year before i applied for 189.


----------



## sandy dhull

sandy dhull said:


> Experts please advice,
> I'm travelling to Australia on tourist visa next month, which link should i use in UPDATE US option to show my intentions .
> thanks


Guys please advice.


----------



## ndhankher

Hi Guys, one question.
My father name is Mahin Singh in my passport, matric markeet, aadhar card, driver license. But its recorded as Mahin Dhanker (Dhanker is my family name) in PAN Card, diploma and degree mark sheets only. In form 80 I mentioned father name in Family Name - Dhanker, Given Name - Mahin and Any Other Name - Singh.
Can anyone suggest what should do to avoid CO contact in this case?


----------



## Chimera

Chimera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This morning my agent informed me that CO has asked for more information. They've requested for my spouse's AFP clearance certificate, form 80 and PCC. My concern is that he already has an Australian PR, works there and has been living there for past several years, isn't it rather unusual to ask for his documents.
> 
> Anybody has been in the same situation? None of my documents were asked for. Any idea how long it could take for CO to review such a case.
> 
> Thanks!


Any thoughts please?


----------



## lingling

*Hap id*

I received my invite on 22/11 and on the same day my agent paid the visa fees. He say he'll upload all documents in hand today. My agent claimed that HAP ID will only be generated in a day or 2. Is that right? Reading this blog, I always had the impression that it is generated immediately.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Kevin22 said:


> How. Many months. Its my 5th month


5 months and no contact also?

Looks like they will come to your door to deliver it and give you honour to wait for such a long time. I will be next by the way.


----------



## saitejpoosarla

sandy dhull said:


> Guys please advice.


Hi Sandy,

My wife has travelled to Australia on tourist visa after having applying for the PR. 

In our case though, we already got a CO Contact. And when I contacted the Immigration dept, they have suggested me to reply to the email from the case officer. When I asked if they actually look at those emails, the customer support person mentioned that they will get the email tagged along with the application but not necessary they will look into it.


----------



## youngpil

lingling said:


> I received my invite on 22/11 and on the same day my agent paid the visa fees. He say he'll upload all documents in hand today. My agent claimed that HAP ID will only be generated in a day or 2. Is that right? Reading this blog, I always had the impression that it is generated immediately.


HAP ID is generated right away after you make payment. That's what I did.


----------



## krish75

lingling said:


> I received my invite on 22/11 and on the same day my agent paid the visa fees. He say he'll upload all documents in hand today. My agent claimed that HAP ID will only be generated in a day or 2. Is that right? Reading this blog, I always had the impression that it is generated immediately.


For HAP ID it wont take long after submitting the form it will generate withing some minutes.......


----------



## srinivassv

Hi Friends,
I am currently on Bridging visa A from 30 Aug and planning to travel overseas in December. Could someone help me on how to apply for Bridging Visa B?
I have followed the guidelines provided in below link, but there is no link 'application for Bridging VISA' to apply for bridging Visa when I click on 'Update Us' link.

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/apply-bridging-visa.pdf


Thanks.


----------



## alex.alter

any grants today ?


----------



## gyanguru

22ji said:


> Yes Man
> 
> There are lot many..As per Immitracker..only 53% have been granted and rest in wait.


Yeah ideally they should complete 75% by November ...


----------



## harsm123

Do everyone get commencement mail before final decision processing or no..?? Please suggest experts..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

harsm123 said:


> Do everyone get commencement mail before final decision processing or no..?? Please suggest experts..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


No commencement mail.no co assigned. Direct grant one fine morning

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## harsm123

atif1987 said:


> No commencement mail.no co assigned. Direct grant one fine morning
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


Great Atif.. Congratulations..!!! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Gurraj said:


> Visa lodge 25 June 2017
> CO email for form 80 n spouse functional english on 15 aug
> Send The required docs on 17 aug
> No news after that
> Anybody from June lodge visa


Visa lodge 28th June
Co contact 15th Aug
Replied 1st sep

Still waiting like you


----------



## Chimera

saitejpoosarla said:


> sandy dhull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sandy,
> 
> My wife has travelled to Australia on tourist visa after having applying for the PR.
> 
> In our case though, we already got a CO Contact. And when I contacted the Immigration dept, they have suggested me to reply to the email from the case officer. When I asked if they actually look at those emails, the customer support person mentioned that they will get the email tagged along with the application but not necessary they will look into it.
Click to expand...

Hi,

How many months could she stay there? And did it affect her visa processing time? My spouse is in Australia and I've also got my first CO contact after applying for 189. Was wondering if I could travel there. Can you please give some more details like what documents were asked for and how much duration was she allowed to stay there?

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin22

gaps.jaini said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How. Many months. Its my 5th month
> 
> 
> 
> 5 months and no contact also?
> 
> Looks like they will come to your door to deliver it and give you honour to wait for such a long time. I will be next by the way.
Click to expand...

Co contact 15th Aug
Replied 1st sept


----------



## Praveen1112

Hi Seniors,

Can anyone tell till what date of the lodges cases got grant and any grants today.


----------



## AhsanZia

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Gopsat said:


> Today got the immi assessment commence mail... From GSM Adelaide office... Status is still Received.
> Hoping for the best.


hi..What is your VISA lodged date ?


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi 

What does dibp asks in immicommencement call?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

aks80 said:


> Incorrect. Please don't upload 815 unless asked to do so by CO.


Thanx for explaining in a better way....., the detailed procedure will go like this:

If the panel clinic find any discrepancy in the X-ray they may ask to go for Sputum Culture test (603) which will take around 6-7 weeks and further in worst case after that (if find any ambiguity then) they may further ask to go for repeat X-ray and then you will have to submit form 815. 

This is the procedure in case of MONTOX positive. No panel clinic will ask to fill the form 815 but you will have to take the call as per the above procedure to avoid the CO contact and save couple of months IMHO.....


----------



## Salimmanj

I meant AHC call


----------



## visakh

gyanguru said:


> Hi,
> Will uploading additional documents after CO allocation ( immi commencement email only CO did not ask for any additional docs ) lead to 28 days extension in processing ?


Immi commencement email is just a notification from DIBP, in some cases, they won't send this email. You can upload documents whenever you want, better upload all required docs upfront to avoid a CO contact.

Whenever a person gets a CO contact requesting for additional docs, then only the time frame of 28 days will come in to picture.


----------



## RESTLESS

Salimmanj said:


> I meant AHC call


From.previous blogs, the AHC call will be 20-30 minutes long. It's like a telephonic interview. Mainly they will revalidate the information you provide in application. The focus will be your R&R.


----------



## apbtn

I have lodge 189 visa on 25th oct, 2017....now waiting for response


----------



## Raghavan92

Am waiting for a direct grant within a week. Need a clarification with my current employment. Am working in my current company for 5 years now. Initially it was called as X and then the name changed to Y and now it's caked Z. However my employee details remains the same. I have submitted few pay slips which contains Y and Z as name. Submitted my work reference letter also in Z letter head. Should I worry about my company name changes over the time

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn

I submitted all the docs including health and police clearance all together and lodged the 189 visa on 25th oct,2017....when can i expect to get the visa grant


----------



## Raghavan92

apbtn said:


> I submitted all the docs including health and police clearance all together and lodged the 189 visa on 25th oct,2017....when can i expect to get the visa grant


The current trend is around 45 days. Still few people who front loaded all their documents never got any response even after 2 months. So it's based on your luck

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## srijai

apbtn said:


> I submitted all the docs including health and police clearance all together and lodged the 189 visa on 25th oct,2017....when can i expect to get the visa grant


45-50 days if you're lucky ...but no one can predict it for sure..

Can you share your job code and timelines pls

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## cvv209

No, I have not. I am looking to travel in Feb.


aks80 said:


> Have you asked for IED extension? Traveling to Australia in February with an infant is going to be quite a challenge as well.


----------



## cvv209

Hi Experts,

Need your help. Myself and my wife got 189 Visa Grants in the month of September 2017. Our IED is in Feb 2018. My wife is pregnent and we are expecting kid in another 1 or 2 weeks. Could you please help me how to get visa for new born child. 
Remember that we already got Visa Grants.

My Visa Agent told that I need to send mail to Case Officer and he will provide information even though we got Visa Grants. I have sent mail a week ago and till now there is no reply. 

Can you please suggest different ways to get visa to new born child.

Information that I have till now.
1) Apply for 101 Child Visa which will cost around 1800 dollars. 
2) Apply for some temporary visa for child and go to Australia and then apply for child visa from Australia.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## subhban

Hi Guys,

I had lodged my visa application on 22nd Sep 2017. CO requested more info on 6th Nov 2017. I provided all information on 14th Nov 2017. I could see that few people who lodged application in September already got their direct grants. Any idea when I can expect a grant?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ndhankher

ndhankher said:


> Hi Guys, one question.
> My father name is Mahin Singh in my passport, matric markeet, aadhar card, driver license. But its recorded as Mahin Dhanker (Dhanker is my family name) in PAN Card, diploma and degree mark sheets only. In form 80 I mentioned father name in Family Name - Dhanker, Given Name - Mahin and Any Other Name - Singh.
> Can anyone suggest what should do to avoid CO contact in this case?


Hi All, Can anyone please suggest the best way to handle this situation.


----------



## ENGINEER291085

ndhankher said:


> ndhankher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, one question.
> My father name is Mahin Singh in my passport, matric markeet, aadhar card, driver license. But its recorded as Mahin Dhanker (Dhanker is my family name) in PAN Card, diploma and degree mark sheets only. In form 80 I mentioned father name in Family Name - Dhanker, Given Name - Mahin and Any Other Name - Singh.
> Can anyone suggest what should do to avoid CO contact in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, Can anyone please suggest the best way to handle this situation.
Click to expand...

I have similar case with my wife's father name variation, so i got a statutory declaration from my wife explaining that all names belong to same person only.
In india you can opt for one and same person affidavit..it is quite common.
Hope it helps!!


----------



## rathishv

Raghavan92 said:


> Am waiting for a direct grant within a week. Need a clarification with my current employment. Am working in my current company for 5 years now. Initially it was called as X and then the name changed to Y and now it's caked Z. However my employee details remains the same. I have submitted few pay slips which contains Y and Z as name. Submitted my work reference letter also in Z letter head. Should I worry about my company name changes over the time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I had a similar issue with company name changing form X to Y (no Z though !) 
What I did is adding an index page to my documents explaining the change and a table referencing the attachments pdf page number. Even mine has an extra step of complication as I work with a govt department via a third party contract. I explained all those in couple of sentences in the index page. It all worked fine for EA assessment and am hoping for the same with grant also !
Just like you - will mostly know in a week's time or two! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raghavan92

rathishv said:


> I had a similar issue with company name changing form X to Y (no Z though !)
> What I did is adding an index page to my documents explaining the change and a table referencing the attachments pdf page number. Even mine has an extra step of complication as I work with a govt department via a third party contract. I explained all those in couple of sentences in the index page. It all worked fine for EA assessment and am hoping for the same with grant also !
> Just like you - will mostly know in a week's time or two! :fingerscrossed:


At least I didn't had any problem during my skill assessment. Fingers crossed for grant

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

ENGINEER291085 said:


> ndhankher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndhankher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, one question.
> My father name is Mahin Singh in my passport, matric markeet, aadhar card, driver license. But its recorded as Mahin Dhanker (Dhanker is my family name) in PAN Card, diploma and degree mark sheets only. In form 80 I mentioned father name in Family Name - Dhanker, Given Name - Mahin and Any Other Name - Singh.
> Can anyone suggest what should do to avoid CO contact in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, Can anyone please suggest the best way to handle this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have similar case with my wife's father name variation, so i got a statutory declaration from my wife explaining that all names belong to same person only.
> In india you can opt for one and same person affidavit..it is quite common.
> Hope it helps!!
Click to expand...



Did this work for you? Was your visa granted without CO contact? My fathers name is is different on my birth certificate and passport :/ wondering if the samr person affidavit would work


----------



## preet123

I have one query , CO asked reference letter from my HR which I provided for my current employer , but for my past employer he did not ask anything even I not attached reference letter of them too. I worked in 5 org and given reference letter for 3, I am confused why he asked ony current

Regards
Preet


----------



## sonamt

Hi experts, 

My two year old son tested positive to tst and did his chest x ray 2 days back. Today his medical examination info is shown as "health clearance provided- no action required". Does that mean he passed the medical test for visa? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

sonamt said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> My two year old son tested positive to tst and did his chest x ray 2 days back. Today his medical examination info is shown as "health clearance provided- no action required". Does that mean he passed the medical test for visa? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. it means he passed the medical test!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sonamt

reyno_obrien said:


> Yes. it means he passed the medical test!
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> 
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> 
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> 
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> 
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> 
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> 
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> 
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> 
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> 
> *Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:




Ok. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstennie

Hey boys and girls,

I got my GRANT today for my partner and myself. 

The whole process took us close to a year. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## tasi

mstennie said:


> Hey boys and girls,
> 
> I got my GRANT today for my partner and myself.
> 
> The whole process took us close to a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Hey congrats! What caused delays in the grant?


----------



## Salimmanj

Is AHC call only fr main applicant or fr dependent as well?


----------



## sara26

mstennie said:


> Hey boys and girls,
> 
> I got my GRANT today for my partner and myself.
> 
> The whole process took us close to a year.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Congratulations!!!
Can u pls.share your timeline?


----------



## masterblaster81

harsm123 said:


> Do everyone get commencement mail before final decision processing or no..?? Please suggest experts..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I think so no ....not every one gets commencement email. I applied on 3rd October will all documents + medical + pcc upload upfront... .may be I am heading towards direct grant. 

Regards


----------



## mstennie

tasi said:


> Hey congrats! What caused delays in the grant?


the grant itself was fine. We've waited 1 month and a half for a direct grant.

The longest process was the invitation rounds from March to October 2017. Everything before: IELTS, ACS took us two months.


----------



## lingling

sara26 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Can u pls.share your timeline?


Congrats! Which state was your CO from?


----------



## sonamt

mstennie said:


> the grant itself was fine. We've waited 1 month and a half for a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> The longest process was the invitation rounds from March to October 2017. Everything before: IELTS, ACS took us two months.




Offshore or onshore application? Quite fast grant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

ENGINEER291085 said:


> I have similar case with my wife's father name variation, so i got a statutory declaration from my wife explaining that all names belong to same person only.
> In india you can opt for one and same person affidavit..it is quite common.
> Hope it helps!!


Thanks dear.


----------



## ParaVg

Hi Guys,

I have lodged and submitted my visa, paid the fee, and was going to attach documents, but when I click on attack button, it says 

"This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date. "

Is this normal?


----------



## lingling

krish75 said:


> For HAP ID it wont take long after submitting the form it will generate withing some minutes.......


Thanks. I just got mine this afternoon. So it means my agent just paid it today. Is there a difference between speed of processing by different CO? E.g..... CO from certain state is more efficient?


----------



## O88V

Hi Guys

I have a doubt regarding my points and skills assessment. Hope someone can help me.

I got my ACS skills assessment for my Professional year and 9 months (01/2017 - 09/2017) of post-Australian study work experience. I lodged my EOI on the 2nd of November and by that time I couldn't claim 5 points for the experience because I didn't have (and still don't have) 1-year experience. However, on 3rd January 2018, I will be completing one year of my work experience. 

My questions are;

1) Will my points get automatically updated in January?
2) Do I still need to get another skills assessment from ACS in January to claim 5 points?

Please advice. 
Thank you!


----------



## missionaus18

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help in resolution of my query.
> 
> My wife got the invite to apply for 189 visa and I am applying as a dependent.
> 
> As we are claiming for partner points so this query is related to my ACS RESULT.
> 
> I have applied for ACS having experience in 2 companies.First with 5 years of experience and second with around 3 years of experience but when I got the ACS result they considered only my first company experience only as 1 year and deducted 4 years ( as I am a ECE student) which is fine but the problem occurs in 2nd company experience as they did not consider any experience citing incomplete documentation.
> 
> I did not go for the review as I am applying as dependent .so now while submitting the docs can you please let me know if this can create a problem? If no,do i need to submit the ITR,payslips for my second company too?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Hi All,

Please help in answering this query!!

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmigration

hello guys,

my wife's date of birth is mentioned incorrectly in saudi iqama only. Else in other places it is written correctly. Should i mention this in immi account form or form 80? As this was a mistake by data entry operator. Not sure.. please guide

Thanks.


----------



## atif1987

Timmigration said:


> hello guys,
> 
> my wife's date of birth is mentioned incorrectly in saudi iqama only. Else in other places it is written correctly. Should i mention this in immi account form or form 80? As this was a mistake by data entry operator. Not sure.. please guide
> 
> Thanks.


Upload the original birth certificate.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## mstennie

sonamt said:


> Offshore or onshore application? Quite fast grant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My CO was from Adelaide and I was applying offshore.


----------



## Timmigration

Thanks for the response.
Should I mention this in form 80/immi account and explain the reason? or let it go and uploading original birth certificate will suffice?



atif1987 said:


> Upload the original birth certificate.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## atif1987

Timmigration said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Should I mention this in form 80/immi account and explain the reason? or let it go and uploading original birth certificate will suffice?


Don't over explain any thing. Just do your part in a precise and consicse manner. If they ask then you can explain. Don't explain anything before hand

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## klusarun

mstennie said:


> My CO was from Adelaide and I was applying offshore.




Congratulations !!


----------



## missionaus18

Do anybody has an idea as how to get PCC from Germany as i lived there for more than a year?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxis

Hi Guys,

Need some advice, the Case oficer noticed that there were some gaps in between my surname on my PCC. so she wants a proof of change of name, (from the one with gaps shown on my PCC to the one i use) saying it seems like a different name as there are gaps. so i retook a new PCC typed accurately without any gaps. 

Question: how do i notify her that it was just a typing error mistake on the PCC and that i did not change my surname.


----------



## hridesh1987

Timmigration said:


> hello guys,
> 
> my wife's date of birth is mentioned incorrectly in saudi iqama only. Else in other places it is written correctly. Should i mention this in immi account form or form 80? As this was a mistake by data entry operator. Not sure.. please guide
> 
> Thanks.


Are you uploading saudi Iqama as well..?

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

*FORM-80 - Part N – Visa refusals*

Hi Friends,

In Form-80 there is a section Part N – Visa refusals.

I got one US B-1 visa refusal (march 2011) due to my short tenure in my company. (I was appeared for my visa interview within a month i joined my new organization).

Should I mention it in form-80? Would it not be treated as any roadblock in my PR path?

Thanks!


----------



## atif1987

baruazone said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In Form-80 there is a section Part N – Visa refusals.
> 
> I got one US B-1 visa refusal (march 2011) due to my short tenure in my company. (I was appeared for my visa interview within a month i joined my new organization).
> 
> Should I mention it in form-80? Would it not be treated as any roadblock in my PR path?
> 
> Thanks!


No. But all your visa history must be declared. It doesn't have any impact on your PR process but concealing it. Might . I was refused for UK Visa twice around 8 years back I declared it as such

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## baruazone

atif1987 said:


> No. But all your visa history must be declared. It doesn't have any impact on your PR process but concealing it. Might . I was refused for UK Visa twice around 8 years back I declared it as such
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


Thanks Atif for a quick response.


----------



## vikaschandra

lingling said:


> Thanks. I just got mine this afternoon. So it means my agent just paid it today. Is there a difference between speed of processing by different CO? E.g..... CO from certain state is more efficient?


As of now there are two processing centres known (Adelaide and Brisbane). Well we cannot generalise saying that COs are more efficient in one or another it all depends on the completeness of the documents, the authenticity and integrity of the documents/evidences which play a vital role in speedy grant.


----------



## rrealansari

mstennie said:


> Hey boys and girls,
> 
> I got my GRANT today for my partner and myself.
> 
> The whole process took us close to a year.
> 
> Good luck to you all!




Congratulations Man! 
That was quick 
Best Wishes for the move. 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## grsr

Xerxis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice, the Case oficer noticed that there were some gaps in between my surname on my PCC. so she wants a proof of change of name, (from the one with gaps shown on my PCC to the one i use) saying it seems like a different name as there are gaps. so i retook a new PCC typed accurately without any gaps.
> 
> Question: how do i notify her that it was just a typing error mistake on the PCC and that i did not change my surname.


I think you can add a letter explaining that there was a typo error previously and attach the letter along with the PCC. When you applied for a new PCC, did you mention anywhere in your PCC application about the mistakes in old PCC. If yes, you can attach it as an evidence.


----------



## cpham

mstennie said:


> Hey boys and girls,
> 
> I got my GRANT today for my partner and myself.
> 
> The whole process took us close to a year.
> 
> Good luck to you all!


Congrats! which office was it from ? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## kumudnaugai

Hi i recieved CO contact today.
Lodged: 4th October
Anzsco 261313
Software engineer - offshore

They require evidence of employment.
Detailed work reference for both employers on company letter head.

The question i have is, i have had 3 employers. For the first one i supplied the work reference on company letterhead. For the rest two i supplied work reference on plain paper notarized by notary and signed by my coworkers as i applied for ACS. 

1. Are they talking about these 2 employers? Because they have not specified the names. 

2. Do i need to only attach the work reference for both employers or any additional doc also?

3. My current designation (job title) changed after the lodgement date. Should i get that clarified in the current letter from my current company? My roles and responsibilities are same but the title has changed.

4. Does this mean that all other documents were ok and CO requires clarification regarding my employment only and after i submit this they would not require any other clarification on any other doc?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi i recieved CO contact today.
> Lodged: 4th October
> Anzsco 261313
> Software engineer - offshore
> 
> They require evidence of employment.
> Detailed work reference for both employers on company letter head.
> 
> The question i have is, i have had 3 employers. For the first one i supplied the work reference on company letterhead. For the rest two i supplied work reference on plain paper notarized by notary and signed by my coworkers as i applied for ACS.
> 
> 1. Are they talking about these 2 employers? Because they have not specified the names.
> 
> 2. Do i need to only attach the work reference for both employers or any additional doc also?
> 
> 3. My current designation (job title) changed after the lodgement date. Should i get that clarified in the current letter from my current company? My roles and responsibilities are same but the title has changed.
> 
> 4. Does this mean that all other documents were ok and CO requires clarification regarding my employment only and after i submit this they would not require any other clarification on any other doc?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


In addition to notarized document, have you provided relieving/experience letter from previous employers?


----------



## kumudnaugai

au513 said:


> In addition to notarized document, have you provided relieving/experience letter from previous employers?


Yes i provided experience letter from one company on the letter head and salary slips and PF statememt. The other company is my current company so i provided salary slips and form 16.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

aminn_524 said:


> Had you sent your PTE result through PTE website before?





kumudnaugai said:


> Hi i recieved CO contact today.
> Lodged: 4th October
> Anzsco 261313
> Software engineer - offshore
> 
> They require evidence of employment.
> Detailed work reference for both employers on company letter head.
> 
> The question i have is, i have had 3 employers. For the first one i supplied the work reference on company letterhead. For the rest two i supplied work reference on plain paper notarized by notary and signed by my coworkers as i applied for ACS.
> 
> 1. Are they talking about these 2 employers? Because they have not specified the names.
> 
> 2. Do i need to only attach the work reference for both employers or any additional doc also?
> 
> 3. My current designation (job title) changed after the lodgement date. Should i get that clarified in the current letter from my current company? My roles and responsibilities are same but the title has changed.
> 
> 4. Does this mean that all other documents were ok and CO requires clarification regarding my employment only and after i submit this they would not require any other clarification on any other doc?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think they are asking for other 2 employers as you had already given all proofs for your current employer.
Now for other 2, if you had given statutory declaration then provide them releveling or experience letter which you might receive while leaving the company.
And attach for 16 along with salary slip for that employment, hopefully, that should be good enough.


----------



## ENGINEER291085

kumudnaugai said:


> au513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to notarized document, have you provided relieving/experience letter from previous employers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i provided experience letter from one company on the letter head and salary slips and PF statememt. The other company is my current company so i provided salary slips and form 16.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You say you used plain paper..but you should have used stamp paper for statutory declarations for Roles n Responsibilities. Wondering ACS or assessing body was ok with this...because we do not provide plain paper..see if you can get those on stamp paper maybe it should work.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hello friends,

For how long PTE score is valid for immigration???????
score card says it is valid for 2 years.


----------



## shawnfj

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> For how long PTE score is valid for immigration???????
> score card says it is valid for 2 years.


For the purpose of Australian Immigration, 3 years...


----------



## kumudnaugai

ENGINEER291085 said:


> You say you used plain paper..but you should have used stamp paper for statutory declarations for Roles n Responsibilities. Wondering ACS or assessing body was ok with this...because we do not provide plain paper..see if you can get those on stamp paper maybe it should work.


By plain paper i meant stamp paper sorry for the confusion. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

What does this meaning guys? Estimated processing time 5 to 8 months. Does it mean the estumation from the date of lodgement ir from the last updated date? Any one got the diffetent time in immi account other than 5 to 8 months?


----------



## au513

kumudnaugai said:


> By plain paper i meant stamp paper sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


If you have already provided statutory declaration on stamp paper then I guess they are asking for PF/bank/payslips/form16 for those two employers. Have you provided these already?


----------



## kumudnaugai

au513 said:


> If you have already provided statutory declaration on stamp paper then I guess they are asking for PF/bank/payslips/form16 for those two employers. Have you provided these already?


My current company is not ready to provide the roles and responsibilities written on company letterhead. They say they can only provide once you leave the company. What should i do now?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

djdoller said:


> What does this meaning guys? Estimated processing time 5 to 8 months. Does it mean the estumation from the date of lodgement ir from the last updated date? Any one got the diffetent time in immi account other than 5 to 8 months?


I think processing time is from date of lodgement.
My immiaccount shows 5 to 8 months too.


----------



## djdoller

yatin888 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this meaning guys? Estimated processing time 5 to 8 months. Does it mean the estumation from the date of lodgement ir from the last updated date? Any one got the diffetent time in immi account other than 5 to 8 months?
> 
> 
> 
> I think processing time is from date of lodgement.
> My immiaccount shows 5 to 8 months too.
Click to expand...

In my case the processing time exceed than 8 months now. And my agent told me that i guess the immigration saysthe time affect from now. But i m sure it should not be possible. Then i m not sure what to do now?


----------



## djdoller

yatin888 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this meaning guys? Estimated processing time 5 to 8 months. Does it mean the estumation from the date of lodgement ir from the last updated date? Any one got the diffetent time in immi account other than 5 to 8 months?
> 
> 
> 
> I think processing time is from date of lodgement.
> My immiaccount shows 5 to 8 months too.
Click to expand...

Hi yatin , whats your timeline? Lodgement , co contact date and others?


----------



## tasi

djdoller said:


> yatin888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this meaning guys? Estimated processing time 5 to 8 months. Does it mean the estumation from the date of lodgement ir from the last updated date? Any one got the diffetent time in immi account other than 5 to 8 months?
> 
> 
> 
> I think processing time is from date of lodgement.
> My immiaccount shows 5 to 8 months too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi yatin , whats your timeline? Lodgement , co contact date and others?
Click to expand...

Have you claimed points for employment? do you have any dependents ? Are there any complications in ypur case? Have ypu held an australian visa before?


----------



## varununi7

djdoller said:


> In my case the processing time exceed than 8 months now. And my agent told me that i guess the immigration saysthe time affect from now. But i m sure it should not be possible. Then i m not sure what to do now?




What's ur lodgement date?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

djdoller said:


> In my case the processing time exceed than 8 months now. And my agent told me that i guess the immigration saysthe time affect from now. But i m sure it should not be possible. Then i m not sure what to do now?


If your processing time has exceeded 8 months I think you can email them asking for update.


Following is my timeline of application.

ANZSCO 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
Invite-12 July 2017
VISA lodged-10 August 2017
CO contact-07 September 2017
IP pressed-11 September 2017
Employment verification call- 16 October 2017


----------



## djdoller

varununi7 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case the processing time exceed than 8 months now. And my agent told me that i guess the immigration saysthe time affect from now. But i m sure it should not be possible. Then i m not sure what to
> 
> What's ur lodgement date?
> 
> Its 10 march 17....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

tasi said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yatin888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this meaning guys? Estimated processing time 5 to 8 months. Does it mean the estumation from the date of lodgement ir from the last updated date? Any one got the diffetent time in immi account other than 5 to 8 months?
> 
> 
> 
> I think processing time is from date of lodgement.
> My immiaccount shows 5 to 8 months too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi yatin , whats your timeline? Lodgement , co contact date and others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you claimed points for employment? do you have any dependents ? Are there any complications in ypur case? Have ypu held an australian visa before?
Click to expand...

10 march 17 lodgement, 
2 kids and wife r deoendents.
No complication as far as now. I was on student visa before 10 yrs. 
But new born medical has been uploaded on 28/09/17 .
last updated on 17/10/17.


----------



## AbhayJha

kumudnaugai said:


> My current company is not ready to provide the roles and responsibilities written on company letterhead. They say they can only provide once you leave the company. What should i do now?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Most of the companies do not provide roles and resp on letterhead to current employees. If you have given statutory declaration from the supervisor then you can also supplement it with a letter from the HR stating you are a full time employee of the company from date xxx until now along with ur current designation. Hopefully you have submitted your latest payslips too. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

My agent told me that there is no rules to get grant according to the timeline. Its varied case by case. Depends on mood of co, staff accuracy, public issues, file back lock, your luck. So 5 to 8 months are fall on thoes case who have followed the perfect steps while lodgement the visa. If co dont ask for anything still they update your status RECEIVED. This meand they already got your docc in background. Some one definately checking your case. If all good then they will issue grant within 3 months. If only pcc /medical was demanded by co then 5 to 8 months and if different case then only GOD knows. No timeline there after. 
One thing is fact if your EOI is suspended that means your docc r received by any co . But it diesn't mean that they will contact. In some case they direct grant if all well.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> My agent told me that there is no rules to get grant according to the timeline. Its varied case by case. Depends on mood of co, staff accuracy, public issues, file back lock, your luck. So 5 to 8 months are fall on thoes case who have followed the perfect steps while lodgement the visa. If co dont ask for anything still they update your status RECEIVED. This meand they already got your docc in background. Some one definately checking your case. If all good then they will issue grant within 3 months. If only pcc /medical was demanded by co then 5 to 8 months and if different case then only GOD knows. No timeline there after.
> One thing is fact if your EOI is suspended that means your docc r received by any co . But it diesn't mean that they will contact. In some case they direct grant if all well.



I am not an expert, but will suggest if its more than 8 months that you spend some money and give a call to dibp. Most of the agents are ######## but as the grant is more important to you , I strongly reccomend to take a step


----------



## UmarSid

*Grant*

Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid. 

I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group. 

Thanks Everybody!!


----------



## Kevin22

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!



Umar bhai. Pray for all of us

And congrats to you. Timelines please


----------



## masterblaster81

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!


many many congrats bro !!!!.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!


Congrats and all the best.


----------



## Timmigration

I am not uploading saudi iqama. But thinking if the CO asks in the future then he/she can notice the date of birth. Thats why i am thinking if i should mention the reason. 





hridesh1987 said:


> Are you uploading saudi Iqama as well..?
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmarSid

Kevin22 said:


> Umar bhai. Pray for all of us
> 
> And congrats to you. Timelines please


EA + : June-17
IELTS: Jul-17
EOI : Jul-17
ITA: 6-Sep-17
Lodge:6-Oct-17
Grant: Direct 24-11-2017


----------



## saikat

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!


Congratulations!!! 

What is ur timeline? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## saikat

saikat said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> What is ur timeline?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks umarsid.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!


Congrats and best of luck Umar.....:clap2:


----------



## shobhgarg

Since last couple of days I can see following message on application status page:


How long will processing take?
calendar
5 Months to 8 Months
This range is based on how long it is taking to finalise 75 and 90 percent of applications submitted globally as at 17 Nov 2017 for month ending 31 Oct 2017.

Global processing times are updated monthly and the estimate may change during the processing period.

You can minimise the processing time for this application by supplying all supporting documents and responding to any requests for information promptly.


Is everyone getting same message, or only my luck is screwed.

___________________________________________________________________

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


----------



## osamapervez

masterblaster81 said:


> many many congrats bro !!!!.




Hey bro congrats. 
Can you tell what docs u shared for a direct grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchandna

Hi Folks,

I am going through an utter disappointment for my visa case.

Lodged it on 8th Feb and there was last CO contact on 6 April which I reverted on 12th April.

Subsequent to that, there has been no movement except getting a commencement email on 28th August and status changed to Assessment in Progress.

I am really not sure on what is happening at the back end as no employment verification trigger for any of my past employers.

Please find snapshot of my case:

Code-261111/261112
Filed Members- Me and my wife 
Employment Points-5
Spouse-5
Attached Visa copy of my last visit to australia(Tourist Visa-2009)

Visa copy of spouse(Work Visa-2014-UK)

I have sent out email to DIBP and no revert.

Also, I called them up 15 days back and they gave generalised reply..

Experts,

Please help to understand what could be the complication involved that is causing the delay?

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!




Hey bro congrats
Can you let us know what docs u uploaded for a direct grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghavan92

I just noticed a discrepancy in my PCC that it's mentioned as "It is certified that there is no adverse information against Mr. SATHIYA RAGHAVAN NAVANEETHAKRISHNAN S/o NAVANEETHAKRISHNAN" where my name is just 'SATHIYA RAGHAVAN' and my father's name is NAVANEETHAKRISHNAN. Its proper is my passport. Will this post a risk of my direct grant? Am expecting a grant within a week now. Is this ok or should I correct my PCC ASAP and submit the corrected one again?


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

kinnu369 said:


> 1. Why are you holding important information with you...Just scan and upload right away!!! Don't let the CO contact to happen. Having a sealed envelope will not help in gettingyour visa !!! Just kidding...
> 
> 2. We will not know until a CO contacts for any additional information for ex: Japan PCC, which will be required for him to judge and process your Visa.


Thanks kinnu369, but i am worried about opening a sealed envelope. I have read about this and people ask DIBP and after their confirmation they open, scan and upload. 

I want to do this, but wondering is i can check / call someone in DIBP for confirmation.


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Salimmanj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone whose occupation is 261313 and have applied for visa on or before oct 4 2017 with all docs frontloaded and still status as received?
> 
> 
> I am very worried my lodgement date is 4th oct with all docs uploaded but still no co contact or grant....pls suggest


Salimmanj - i am in same situation, applied on 29th Sep.


----------



## kinnu369

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Thanks kinnu369, but i am worried about opening a sealed envelope. I have read about this and people ask DIBP and after their confirmation they open, scan and upload.
> 
> I want to do this, but wondering is i can check / call someone in DIBP for confirmation.


It's just a letter. You can open and send it to them. If a CO contacts the visa processing may delay. Rest is up to you! All the best. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

Yes, CO may ask for an affidavit seeking both names belongs to the same person. Don't take a chance if you are targeting direct grant.

Either get it updated from the passport office or attach an affidavit stating that both names belong to the same person. I have read multiple threads on this and CO is not even taking chance on the Space between the names (RAM KUMAR and RAMKUMAR), both of different as per them.

Rest experts can comment further.

Cheers,
AJ



Raghavan92 said:


> I just noticed a discrepancy in my PCC that it's mentioned as "It is certified that there is no adverse information against Mr. SATHIYA RAGHAVAN NAVANEETHAKRISHNAN S/o NAVANEETHAKRISHNAN" where my name is just 'SATHIYA RAGHAVAN' and my father's name is NAVANEETHAKRISHNAN. Its proper is my passport. Will this post a risk of my direct grant? Am expecting a grant within a week now. Is this ok or should I correct my PCC ASAP and submit the corrected one again?


----------



## hridesh1987

Is there anyone here who got direct grant and uploaded only PASSPORT as birth date or age proof for Dependant ( wife) ?

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghavan92

adishjain86 said:


> Yes, CO may ask for an affidavit seeking both names belongs to the same person. Don't take a chance if you are targeting direct grant.
> 
> Either get it updated from the passport office or attach an affidavit stating that both names belong to the same person. I have read multiple threads on this and CO is not even taking chance on the Space between the names (RAM KUMAR and RAMKUMAR), both of different as per them.
> 
> Rest experts can comment further.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


But as far as I know pcc is auto generated in passport office based on the inputs filled online. Surname will take fathers name and hence ends up like this. In that case should we not give sur name. 


Anyone else had similar issue

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!


Wow!! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## tasi

Raghavan92 said:


> adishjain86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, CO may ask for an affidavit seeking both names belongs to the same person. Don't take a chance if you are targeting direct grant.
> 
> Either get it updated from the passport office or attach an affidavit stating that both names belong to the same person. I have read multiple threads on this and CO is not even taking chance on the Space between the names (RAM KUMAR and RAMKUMAR), both of different as per them.
> 
> Rest experts can comment further.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as I know pcc is auto generated in passport office based on the inputs filled online. Surname will take fathers name and hence ends up like this. In that case should we not give sur name.
> 
> 
> Anyone else had similar issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Indiam PCC will only be given as per current passport, so if your passport details are such they cant change it


----------



## haresh24

Hello experts

I've lodged my application on 22nd Sept '17 and CO contacted on 6th Nov, asking for Form 80
and replied to CO on 7th Nov.

When can i expect my grant?? 

*ANZSCO Code:* 342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
*App Lodged:* 22nd Sept '17
*CO Contact:* 6th Nov '17 (Form 80)
*Replied to CO:* 7th Nov '17
*Grant:* Waiting....


----------



## kinnu369

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!


Congrats and all the best for your future!


----------



## Salimmanj

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone whose occupation is 261313 and have applied for visa on or before oct 4 2017 with all docs frontloaded and still status as received?
> 
> 
> I am very worried my lodgement date is 4th oct with all docs uploaded but still no co contact or grant....pls suggest
> 
> 
> 
> Salimmanj - i am in same situation, applied on 29th Sep.
Click to expand...

Hi frnd , I got Immicommencement mail day before yesterday....which is now a more worrying situation thn before as people who receive this hv to wait long fr grant.....


----------



## klusarun

UmarSid said:


> Wake up with back pain at 7 am this morning, I thought this is going to be one rough day. Logged into my email and there it was grant notice for myself,wife and kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I can not thank each and every member of this group enough. Most of my questions were answered even before I asked. I will make sure that I spare some time every day to help anyone I can on this group.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Everybody!!




Congrats buddy


----------



## tasi

haresh24 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I've lodged my application on 22nd Sept '17 and CO contacted on 6th Nov, asking for Form 80
> and replied to CO on 7th Nov.
> 
> When can i expect my grant??
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
> *App Lodged:* 22nd Sept '17
> *CO Contact:* 6th Nov '17 (Form 80)
> *Replied to CO:* 7th Nov '17
> *Grant:* Waiting....


Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## Salimmanj

Is there any active grp for people getting immicommencement email


----------



## haresh24

Onshore


----------



## haresh24

tasi said:


> Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


Onshore


----------



## Nmonga32

Hi experts,

Any idea what exactly are the contents of the employment verification email sent to the HR by DIBP?


----------



## RESTLESS

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Any idea what exactly are the contents of the employment verification email sent to the HR by DIBP?


Well, they will send your Reference letter to your HR asking to confirm the content including: dates of employment, Roles & Responsibility, Job description, authority of the person who sign the letter (whether he is your immediate boss or not) and is he authorized to sign the letter.


----------



## RESTLESS

Salimmanj said:


> Is there any active grp for people getting immicommencement email


It's a good idea to make one.


----------



## atif1987

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Any idea what exactly are the contents of the employment verification email sent to the HR by DIBP?


I can give you an idea based on the experience of my colleague. His company got a call from the Australian hc and they asked the HR about the person and his job duties. And then randomly out of his bank statement pulled out a month and asked HR to verify the salary of that month. 

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## sandy dhull

mchandna said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am going through an utter disappointment for my visa case.
> 
> Lodged it on 8th Feb and there was last CO contact on 6 April which I reverted on 12th April.
> 
> Subsequent to that, there has been no movement except getting a commencement email on 28th August and status changed to Assessment in Progress.
> 
> I am really not sure on what is happening at the back end as no employment verification trigger for any of my past employers.
> 
> Please find snapshot of my case:
> 
> Code-261111/261112
> Filed Members- Me and my wife
> Employment Points-5
> Spouse-5
> Attached Visa copy of my last visit to australia(Tourist Visa-2009)
> 
> Visa copy of spouse(Work Visa-2014-UK)
> 
> I have sent out email to DIBP and no revert.
> 
> Also, I called them up 15 days back and they gave generalised reply..
> 
> Experts,
> 
> Please help to understand what could be the complication involved that is causing the delay?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what was the generalized reply?


----------



## mchandna

sandy dhull said:


> what was the generalized reply?




Assessment is in progress and there is nothing additional to be shared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

Any June Applicant here with immi status received and without any CO contact?


----------



## atif1987

mchandna said:


> Assessment is in progress and there is nothing additional to be shared
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your security checks are in progress.imho

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## mchandna

atif1987 said:


> Your security checks are in progress.imho
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017




Thanks Atif for your revert. Can you pls elaborate on the security checks in progress.. Also, an expected timeframe as per your experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

mchandna said:


> Thanks Atif for your revert. Can you pls elaborate on the security checks in progress.. Also, an expected timeframe as per your experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can speculate.but what pattern or algorithm dibp follows is a secret.
Also it goes by case to case basis. There are people who got grant in 25 days and then those who are waiting for 8 months. What DIBP says we have to believe and wait

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## djdoller

mchandna said:


> sandy dhull said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was the generalized reply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment is in progress and there is nothing additional to be shared
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Before that what was the status in yourimmi account? I mean before assessment in progress?
My status shows the same after my new borns medical submited. 
So i think its not a any kind of delay. My 8 mo ths already gone and it 2 more week passed today. But to grant yet.


----------



## hridesh1987

hridesh1987 said:


> Is there anyone here who got direct grant and uploaded only PASSPORT as birth date or age proof for Dependant ( wife) ?
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

mchandna said:


> atif1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your security checks are in progress.imho
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Atif for your revert. Can you pls elaborate on the security checks in progress.. Also, an expected timeframe as per your experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dont worry about the status in yout immi account- assessment in progress. It showed upin dibp website and explain as in attachment. Just have a look. I would like to request to others.
Please guys who have not proper information regarding the grant and who already got the grant recently, please dont confuse to others. As people need only correct information. If you have the evidance then only guide others ,dont missguide without any kind of knowledge and if you really want to help all justdo one thing, prey to god for best for rest.
Thanks.


----------



## kumudnaugai

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi i recieved CO contact today.
> Lodged: 4th October
> Anzsco 261313
> Software engineer - offshore
> 
> They require evidence of employment.
> Detailed work reference for both employers on company letter head.
> 
> The question i have is, i have had 3 employers. For the first one i supplied the work reference on company letterhead. For the rest two i supplied work reference on plain paper notarized by notary and signed by my coworkers as i applied for ACS.
> 
> 1. Are they talking about these 2 employers? Because they have not specified the names.
> 
> 2. Do i need to only attach the work reference for both employers or any additional doc also?
> 
> 3. My current designation (job title) changed after the lodgement date. Should i get that clarified in the current letter from my current company? My roles and responsibilities are same but the title has changed.
> 
> 4. Does this mean that all other documents were ok and CO requires clarification regarding my employment only and after i submit this they would not require any other clarification on any other doc?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Can someone please help me on this? If any expert could guide me that will be helpful.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

kumudnaugai said:


> kumudnaugai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i recieved CO contact today.
> Lodged: 4th October
> Anzsco 261313
> Software engineer - offshore
> 
> They require evidence of employment.
> Detailed work reference for both employers on company letter head.
> 
> The question i have is, i have had 3 employers. For the first one i supplied the work reference on company letterhead. For the rest two i supplied work reference on plain paper notarized by notary and signed by my coworkers as i applied for ACS.
> 
> 1. Are they talking about these 2 employers? Because they have not specified the names.
> 
> 2. Do i need to only attach the work reference for both employers or any additional doc also?
> 
> 3. My current designation (job title) changed after the lodgement date. Should i get that clarified in the current letter from my current company? My roles and responsibilities are same but the title has changed.
> 
> 4. Does this mean that all other documents were ok and CO requires clarification regarding my employment only and after i submit this they would not require any other clarification on any other doc?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me on this? If any expert could guide me that will be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have gone through your case. 
I am not sure how many points u have claimed, but i can tell one thing to u, i also got the same mail in june. Since then i have different types of contact from co. All regarding to my newborn. But then after i m not asked again for employment avidence as i have satish them.
If u claim work then for all of the work duration u should obtain the following doccs.
1. Employer work exp , reference letter, pay slips.
2. Bank stat. Showing salary
3. Itr
4. Anual pay summary 
5. 16a
6. Pf
Any of the 3. 
And you should try to get letter from your employer as this is your final stage. Try once u will get it.


----------



## sorabzone

kumudnaugai said:


> Can someone please help me on this? If any expert could guide me that will be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


djdoller is right. 

In your post you mentioned that you shared statutory declaration signed by coworkers. 

Declaration should be made by your direct/indirect manager or someone above you in hierarchy. Declaration must also have their designation/email/contact etc. 
Please verify it.


----------



## kumudnaugai

I got a CO contact today and they have asked me to submit my Work references on a company letterhead.
I had previously submitted a statutory declaration signed by my manager in the desired format along with appointment and experience letters, salary slips and tax documents. But I guess that wasn't enough.
Now my problem is that my current company is not ready to mention my 'roles and responsibilities' in the work reference (on a letterhead). They are ready to mention everything else in tandem with the format required.
Would it still work? What am I supposed to do if the company is not willing to give me the reference in the desired format?


----------



## sorabzone

kumudnaugai said:


> I got a CO contact today and they have asked me to submit my Work references on a company letterhead.
> I had previously submitted a statutory declaration signed by my manager in the desired format along with appointment and experience letters, salary slips and tax documents. But I guess that wasn't enough.
> Now my problem is that my current company is not ready to mention my 'roles and responsibilities' in the work reference (on a letterhead). They are ready to mention everything else in tandem with the format required.
> Would it still work? What am I supposed to do if the company is not willing to give me the reference in the desired format?


Similar thing happened with me. My HR refused to provide R&R letter in the format desired by DIBP. So, I received whatever they mentioned + statutory declaration from my manager.
I asked HR to add a note in letter that "for any details and further inquiry please contact Mr. xxxx ([email protected])". xxxx is my manager, who also signed the statutory declaration.

I don't think there is anything else one can do. Rest others can suggest.


----------



## djdoller

sorabzone said:


> kumudnaugai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a CO contact today and they have asked me to submit my Work references on a company letterhead.
> I had previously submitted a statutory declaration signed by my manager in the desired format along with appointment and experience letters, salary slips and tax documents. But I guess that wasn't enough.
> Now my problem is that my current company is not ready to mention my 'roles and responsibilities' in the work reference (on a letterhead). They are ready to mention everything else in tandem with the format required.
> Would it still work? What am I supposed to do if the company is not willing to give me the reference in the desired format?
> 
> 
> 
> Similar thing happened with me. My HR refused to provide R&R letter in the format desired by DIBP. So, I received whatever they mentioned + statutory declaration from my manager.
> I asked HR to add a note in letter that "for any details and further inquiry please contact Mr. xxxx ([email protected])". xxxx is my manager, who also signed the statutory declaration.
> 
> I don't think there is anything else one can do. Rest others can suggest.
Click to expand...

Thats what i also think. Perfect solution.
The person who is your senior and collegue. U should ask him to do it for u. Another evidence u can provide , the salary information on company leger copy by only stamp or sign by company account department. That is the best doccument along with the referance as i told u. All responsibilities mentioned and signed by third party by declaring that he knows you well, your charector is good and your duties are as below. Just because of the company policy they dont provide the letter. So pls consider this. For further inquiry cont me. ....Manager. also provide manager's identity in declaration . And his position. 
I m sure this will work even your case will be delaied. But even late you will get the grant one day.


----------



## nabzz

So i got a CO contact on the 22nd asking for the police clearance from the city where my university was located...even though it wasnt a capital city and i've lived in the hostel the entire time i was there...anyway the police station in that area was really helpful and they sent me the clearance in two days....

I had a question regarding submission of the required information to the CO. My agent uploaded the required information in the immiaccount by attaching the documents requested. The CO had mentioned in his letter that the required documents be emailed to him on the provided email address. Should I ask my agent to email the documents as well? or is it good enough to upload the documents and press IP?


----------



## djdoller

nabzz said:


> So i got a CO contact on the 22nd asking for the police clearance from the city where my university was located...even though it wasnt a capital city and i've lived in the hostel the entire time i was there...anyway the police station in that area was really helpful and they sent me the clearance in two days....
> 
> I had a question regarding submission of the required information to the CO. My agent uploaded the required information in the immiaccount by attaching the documents requested. The CO had mentioned in his letter that the required documents be emailed to him on the provided email address. Should I ask my agent to email the documents as well? or is it good enough to upload the documents and press IP?


Hi mate, whats this IP button for? Full form?


----------



## auslover35

Dear friends

I saw in my threads the word'IP PRESSED' what does it means?


----------



## djdoller

Can any buddy tell if the immigration account shows the different date of estimated processing time other than 5 to 8 months,? Or every buddy have the same date. And last update date is also same 17/10/17. Please conferm this. As it can get the clue for the grant.


----------



## djdoller

sandy dhull said:


> Any June Applicant here with immi status received and without any CO contact?





mchandna said:


> atif1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your security checks are in progress.imho
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Atif for your revert. Can you pls elaborate on the security checks in progress.. Also, an expected timeframe as per your experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




hridesh1987 said:


> hridesh1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here who got direct grant and uploaded only PASSPORT as birth date or age proof for Dependant ( wife) ?
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




kumudnaugai said:


> I got a CO contact today and they have asked me to submit my Work references on a company letterhead.
> I had previously submitted a statutory declaration signed by my manager in the desired format along with appointment and experience letters, salary slips and tax documents. But I guess that wasn't enough.
> Now my problem is that my current company is not ready to mention my 'roles and responsibilities' in the work reference (on a letterhead). They are ready to mention everything else in tandem with the format required.
> Would it still work? What am I supposed to do if the company is not willing to give me the reference in the desired format?





nabzz said:


> So i got a CO contact on the 22nd asking for the police clearance from the city where my university was located...even though it wasnt a capital city and i've lived in the hostel the entire time i was there...anyway the police station in that area was really helpful and they sent me the clearance in two days....
> 
> I had a question regarding submission of the required information to the CO. My agent uploaded the required information in the immiaccount by attaching the documents requested. The CO had mentioned in his letter that the required documents be emailed to him on the provided email address. Should I ask my agent to email the documents as well? or is it good enough to upload the documents and press IP?





auslover35 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I saw in my threads the word'IP PRESSED' what does it means?


Can every buddy conferm that immi account shows the same time for estimating of processing 5 to 8 months and last update is 17/10/17 . Or any one get the different time and date?
Pls it is as important as getting the grant on time. Coz it can get the clue it self.


----------



## auslover35

Yes in my account also it is showing the same statment and my last updated date is 14/11/17


----------



## kinnu369

auslover35 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I saw in my threads the word'IP PRESSED' what does it means?


Information Provided 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35

Dear friends

I saw in many threads the word'IP PRESSED' what does it means?[/QUOTE]


----------



## auslover35

Ok ok .thanks dear


----------



## nabzz

djdoller said:


> Hi mate, whats this IP button for? Full form?


IP means Information Provided. The button becomes available once the CO contacts you for any additional documents. 

After you've provided the requested documents you press the IP button to send your CO a notification.


----------



## djdoller

nabzz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, whats this IP button for? Full form?
> 
> 
> 
> IP means Information Provided. The button becomes available once the CO contacts you for any additional documents.
> 
> After you've provided the requested documents you press the IP button to send your CO a notification.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro. As my log in details are not with me so my agent didnt tell regarding anything. But good on u.


----------



## hridesh1987

hridesh1987 said:


> Is there anyone here who got direct grant and uploaded only PASSPORT as birth date or age proof for Dependant ( wife) ?
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


Anyone please?

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

auslover35 said:


> Yes in my account also it is showing the same statment and my last updated date is 14/11/17


This means the duration of processing is same, but last update date is different than mine. So i come to know that the date shows the last update individually and it refers your last activity which did by co already. My new borns medicsl done on 28/09/17 so 17/10/17 is update of medical date.
Great. Good on u mate. Thanks. Any one have other date than this pls let me know.


----------



## az1610

djdoller said:


> This means the duration of processing is same, but last update date is different than mine. So i come to know that the date shows the last update individually and it refers your last activity which did by co already. My new borns medicsl done on 28/09/17 so 17/10/17 is update of medical date.
> Great. Good on u mate. Thanks. Any one have other date than this pls let me know.


mine is 17/11/17
why is this different for everybody? does this mean the last time co looked at our case?


----------



## klusarun

az1610 said:


> mine is 17/11/17
> 
> why is this different for everybody? does this mean the last time co looked at our case?




Last updated date is most recent documents uploaded or most recent changes made date .


----------



## az1610

klusarun said:


> Last updated date is most recent documents uploaded or most recent changes made date .


but i last uploaded my documents way back in july


----------



## jtcherian

kumudnaugai said:


> Can someone please help me on this? If any expert could guide me that will be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Hey have you uploaded any payslip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

az1610 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This means the duration of processing is same, but last update date is different than mine. So i come to know that the date shows the last update individually and it refers your last activity which did by co already. My new borns medicsl done on 28/09/17 so 17/10/17 is update of medical date.
> Great. Good on u mate. Thanks. Any one have other date than this pls let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is 17/11/17
> why is this different for everybody? does this mean the last time co looked at our case?
Click to expand...

What did u last updated?


----------



## MohAdnan

klusarun said:


> Last updated date is most recent documents uploaded or most recent changes made date .




That’s not right.

Last update refers to most recent CO contact date or date when you pressed Information Provided button.

Uploading document has no effect.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Guys any idea if the grants passed 20th October lodged date??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emaillenin

Hi,

I have uploaded all the documents today in my Immi account. Do we need to update them about this? or will they check automatically?

Also, I lodged my visa on 19th Oct. Any fair idea when I receive the grant?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

emaillenin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents today in my Immi account. Do we need to update them about this? or will they check automatically?
> 
> Also, I lodged my visa on 19th Oct. Any fair idea when I receive the grant?



Cant say for sure man, even i also want to know if anyone has got a grant who lodged after 20th October then we can get some idea. If its the case and to the trend we should get by the next two weeks.


----------



## sultan_azam

nabzz said:


> So i got a CO contact on the 22nd asking for the police clearance from the city where my university was located...even though it wasnt a capital city and i've lived in the hostel the entire time i was there...anyway the police station in that area was really helpful and they sent me the clearance in two days....
> 
> I had a question regarding submission of the required information to the CO. My agent uploaded the required information in the immiaccount by attaching the documents requested. The CO had mentioned in his letter that the required documents be emailed to him on the provided email address. Should I ask my agent to email the documents as well? or is it good enough to upload the documents and press IP?


Upload and pressing IP will serve the purpose, however it is better to send an email also along with uploading the documents

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzz08

emaillenin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents today in my Immi account. Do we need to update them about this? or will they check automatically?
> 
> Also, I lodged my visa on 19th Oct. Any fair idea when I receive the grant?


Press information provided button on bottom to let them know otherwse application dates won't be updated and case officer won't know tht u have attached the documents requested 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Guys any idea if the grants passed 20th October lodged date??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





emaillenin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents today in my Immi account. Do we need to update them about this? or will they check automatically?
> 
> Also, I lodged my visa on 19th Oct. Any fair idea when I receive the grant?





Auzz08 said:


> emaillenin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents today in my Immi account. Do we need to update them about this? or will they check automatically?
> 
> Also, I lodged my visa on 19th Oct. Any fair idea when I receive the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Press information provided button on bottom to let them know otherwse application dates won't be updated and case officer won't know tht u have attached the documents requested
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What it shows in your immi account? Your processing time and last updated date? And what did u last updated docc?


----------



## 1210778

nabzz said:


> So i got a CO contact on the 22nd asking for the police clearance from the city where my university was located...even though it wasnt a capital city and i've lived in the hostel the entire time i was there...anyway the police station in that area was really helpful and they sent me the clearance in two days....
> 
> I had a question regarding submission of the required information to the CO. My agent uploaded the required information in the immiaccount by attaching the documents requested. The CO had mentioned in his letter that the required documents be emailed to him on the provided email address. Should I ask my agent to email the documents as well? or is it good enough to upload the documents and press IP?


hi,
Could you please help me on that. I have front loaded everything except the local pcc where my university was. Actually in the same boat. Out of last 10 yrs, my first 2 years fall in that category. However, I have not mentioned the uni address but my permanent home address and provided pcc for that already. Do you think co could ask me for university local city pcc as he can see the campus address from the esucation records in form 80. It would be nearly impossible for me to fetch one as im not in Pakistan and dont want to go back just for that plus my uni was like 500km from home and its been more than 10 yrs. Please advise further.


----------



## nabzz

coolestbliss said:


> hi,
> Could you please help me on that. I have front loaded everything except the local pcc where my university was. Actually in the same boat. Out of last 10 yrs, my first 2 years fall in that category. However, I have not mentioned the uni address but my permanent home address and provided pcc for that already. Do you think co could ask me for university local city pcc as he can see the campus address from the esucation records in form 80. It would be nearly impossible for me to fetch one as im not in Pakistan and dont want to go back just for that plus my uni was like 500km from home and its been more than 10 yrs. Please advise further.


Ok so my agent told me to add that address in the permanent address section....bad move...yes i know. That is the only reason i got a CO contact. Other than that most of my batch mates who are in aussie did not add that address in the permanent address section and they were never asked for that PCC. I got lucky because the police station near my uni was quite helpful and they did everything on email. took me 2 days to get the colored scan copy. Just had to provide them with a letter from my uni. 

Which uni were you in?


----------



## rathishv

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Guys any idea if the grants passed 20th October lodged date??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No. The latest I have seen is October 7th.


----------



## djdoller

rathishv said:


> Mahesh Vandote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys any idea if the grants passed 20th October lodged date??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The latest I have seen is October 7th.
Click to expand...

Latest is 27/10/17


----------



## Kevin22

Any grants today?????????


----------



## harsm123

Also ,11 October lodged getting grant yesterday..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rathishv

djdoller said:


> Latest is 27/10/17


Oh. Did somebody got direct grant for visa lodged on 27th October ?


----------



## Deepsagar

rathishv said:


> Oh. Did somebody got direct grant for visa lodged on 27th October ?


Onshore Candidate got a direct grant yesterday for Visa Lodged on 27th October as per details in immitracker

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

djdoller said:


> Latest is 27/10/17


That was onshore applicant. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

11 October cleared then.. pls share if anyone further gets grant. Best wishes to all.!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rathishv

AbhayJha said:


> That was onshore applicant.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yup. I believe offshore has reached 11th October as per one of the other posts ?


----------



## AbhayJha

rathishv said:


> Yup. I believe offshore has reached 11th October as per one of the other posts ?


No, thats also from China and onshore. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## valianth

Hi Guys,

I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was. 
It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction. 

Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL .

My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
The wait was finally over.

To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.


Thank you.


P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.


----------



## sara26

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.


Congratulations!!!!
unable to view ur timeline..
Can i know your lodgment date?


----------



## harsm123

Any official site of dibp to see grant dates as we see invites.. ?? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.


Congratulations comrade !!


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Deepsagar said:


> Onshore Candidate got a direct grant yesterday for Visa Lodged on 27th October as per details in immitracker
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Lets hope for the best in the weeks to come


----------



## klusarun

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.




Congrats mate


----------



## Kevin22

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.



Can't see ur SIG


Congrats man


----------



## ixii

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.


Congrats! May I ask what was the CO contact for?


----------



## dillipreddy

hello People, 

I have paid visa fees on 27th Oct and upload docs on 7 Nov and in my immi account its showing last updated is still 27 oct 

DOes this mean my doc attached or not submitted, its showing green right mark saying docs r attached .


----------



## HARINDERJEET

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.



Congrats man.... best of luck for the future...:cheer2:


----------



## buntygwt

hello guys,

i have just realized that by mistake one of the overseas work document (Provident Fund statement) had uploaded in the wrong immi section i.e. in evidence of tax documents instead of evidence of others-specify. should i upload it again in the correct section or leave it ?

TIA.


----------



## Sammie25

Hey guys, :bounce:

I finally got my grant today. Certainly not what I was expecting on a Saturday morning. The end of a nerve wrecking journey of uncertainty and anticipation. After a scare of my occupation being removed, months and months of waiting for documents, paranoia about getting through the point system, the pleasure of doing IELTS 4 times, I can finally rest easy. I wanna thank everyone here for just generally being such a supportive crowd. 

Hope you all get yours soon. _Look out for those emails_


----------



## tasi

Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my grant today. Certainly not what I was expecting on a Saturday morning. The end of a nerve wrecking journey of uncertainty and anticipation. After a scare of my occupation being removed, months and months of waiting for documents, paranoia about getting through the point system, the pleasure of doing IELTS 4 times, I can finally rest easy. I wanna thank everyone here for just generally being such a supportive crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all get yours soon. _Look out for those emails_


Hi congrats! Whats your timelone?


----------



## klusarun

Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys, :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my grant today. Certainly not what I was expecting on a Saturday morning. The end of a nerve wrecking journey of uncertainty and anticipation. After a scare of my occupation being removed, months and months of waiting for documents, paranoia about getting through the point system, the pleasure of doing IELTS 4 times, I can finally rest easy. I wanna thank everyone here for just generally being such a supportive crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all get yours soon. _Look out for those emails_




Super.. congrats and all the best


----------



## djdoller

It was a super saturday, a lot of people got the grant on saturday. Last time it happened on 4th nov 17 too.


----------



## adishjain86

Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys, :bounce:
> 
> I finally got my grant today. Certainly not what I was expecting on a Saturday morning. The end of a nerve wrecking journey of uncertainty and anticipation. After a scare of my occupation being removed, months and months of waiting for documents, paranoia about getting through the point system, the pleasure of doing IELTS 4 times, I can finally rest easy. I wanna thank everyone here for just generally being such a supportive crowd.
> 
> Hope you all get yours soon. _Look out for those emails_


Congrats.. Best of luck for the future.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.


Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## djdoller

rinoshkk said:


> valianth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations buddy!!
Click to expand...

Hi rinosh, what is your time line?


----------



## 1210778

nabzz said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> Could you please help me on that. I have front loaded everything except the local pcc where my university was. Actually in the same boat. Out of last 10 yrs, my first 2 years fall in that category. However, I have not mentioned the uni address but my permanent home address and provided pcc for that already. Do you think co could ask me for university local city pcc as he can see the campus address from the esucation records in form 80. It would be nearly impossible for me to fetch one as im not in Pakistan and dont want to go back just for that plus my uni was like 500km from home and its been more than 10 yrs. Please advise further.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so my agent told me to add that address in the permanent address section....bad move...yes i know. That is the only reason i got a CO contact. Other than that most of my batch mates who are in aussie did not add that address in the permanent address section and they were never asked for that PCC. I got lucky because the police station near my uni was quite helpful and they did everything on email. took me 2 days to get the colored scan copy. Just had to provide them with a letter from my uni.
> 
> Which uni were you in?
Click to expand...

Nust, Risalpur campus


----------



## rajkumar2626

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa in October 2017 and I was assigned CO last week. CO had requested for Taxation and super annuation documents. Is it okay if I submit form 16 and PF statement ? I have resigned from my previous employer (for which I'm claiming 5 points starting from 2013 ) and I can manage to get only last 2 years of form 16 and 1 year of PF statement (2017). I emailed the HR and he confirmed they can share only for previous and current year. 

I have moved out of India in October and started working in holland. 

Is it okay if I submit the form 16 for 2 years and PF statement for 2017 or I have to submit for all the years for which I'm claiming points ? Have anyone been in this situation before ? 

Please help.


----------



## sandy dhull

How come people are getting grant on saturday?


----------



## sandy dhull

az1610 said:


> but i last uploaded my documents way back in july


I think its the last time they changed the time frame


----------



## AbhayJha

rajkumar2626 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa in October 2017 and I was assigned CO last week. CO had requested for Taxation and super annuation documents. Is it okay if I submit form 16 and PF statement ? I have resigned from my previous employer (for which I'm claiming 5 points starting from 2013 ) and I can manage to get only last 2 years of form 16 and 1 year of PF statement (2017). I emailed the HR and he confirmed they can share only for previous and current year.
> 
> I have moved out of India in October and started working in holland.
> 
> Is it okay if I submit the form 16 for 2 years and PF statement for 2017 or I have to submit for all the years for which I'm claiming points ? Have anyone been in this situation before ?
> 
> Please help.


Ideally you should be submitting them for the entire period that you claimed the points for,not just two years. Also your payslips and bank statements. May I know the date you lodged your visa in October? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull

valianth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've finally got my grant and you have no idea how nerve-wrecking the journey was.
> It started with me getting 60 points and being overconfident, realising that I had to do better, switching from IELTS to PTE and finally increasing my points to 70 to stand a chance with the competition. Without the help of my friend IRL and the guidance from this forum, I would've been lost with no direction.
> 
> Miracles do happen, like getting your grant on a Saturday morning LOL .
> 
> My sleep cycle is broken so I was about to go to bed at around 9am this morning when I heard my phone's email notification. After months of expectations I just assumed it was going to be another spam email but I saw the title "IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION" and my EYES JUST LIT AND I SCREAMED.
> The wait was finally over.
> 
> To those waiting, I know how much this opportunity means to you and I hope you get it soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> P.S, please refer to my sig for the timeline.


Congratulations dude eace:


----------



## kinnu369

Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys, :bounce:
> 
> I finally got my grant today. Certainly not what I was expecting on a Saturday morning. The end of a nerve wrecking journey of uncertainty and anticipation. After a scare of my occupation being removed, months and months of waiting for documents, paranoia about getting through the point system, the pleasure of doing IELTS 4 times, I can finally rest easy. I wanna thank everyone here for just generally being such a supportive crowd.
> 
> Hope you all get yours soon. _Look out for those emails_


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajkumar2626

Hi,

I have lodged on 6th October. I have submitted my payslips for entire duration and I can submit my bank statement as well. Unfortunately my previous employer says they cannot provide form 16 and PF for past years. Will that be a problem? What could be the alternative solution ?


----------



## rajkumar2626

AbhayJha said:


> rajkumar2626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa in October 2017 and I was assigned CO last week. CO had requested for Taxation and super annuation documents. Is it okay if I submit form 16 and PF statement ? I have resigned from my previous employer (for which I'm claiming 5 points starting from 2013 ) and I can manage to get only last 2 years of form 16 and 1 year of PF statement (2017). I emailed the HR and he confirmed they can share only for previous and current year.
> 
> I have moved out of India in October and started working in holland.
> 
> Is it okay if I submit the form 16 for 2 years and PF statement for 2017 or I have to submit for all the years for which I'm claiming points ? Have anyone been in this situation before ?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally you should be submitting them for the entire period that you claimed the points for,not just two years. Also your payslips and bank statements. May I know the date you lodged your visa in October?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Hi,

I have lodged on 6th October. I have submitted my payslips for entire duration and I can submit my bank statement as well. Unfortunately my previous employer says they cannot provide form 16 and PF for past years. Will that be a problem? What could be the alternative solution ?


----------



## adishjain86

Next week is for Oct2nd-week Visa lodgers. I hope CO does justice with the application :fingerscrossed:



rathishv said:


> Yup. I believe offshore has reached 11th October as per one of the other posts ?


----------



## adishjain86

You should be able to download the Form26AS from the Traces website, they have last 10 years statement. Additionally, you can add Form16s.

PF statements are also available online using PF/PAN/UAN details.

Cheers,
AJ 



rajkumar2626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged on 6th October. I have submitted my payslips for entire duration and I can submit my bank statement as well. Unfortunately my previous employer says they cannot provide form 16 and PF for past years. Will that be a problem? What could be the alternative solution ?


----------



## emaillenin

Auzz08 said:


> Press information provided button on bottom to let them know otherwse application dates won't be updated and case officer won't know tht u have attached the documents requested
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Can someone please tell me what is this "information provided button". I could not find it in my application dashboard. I see only "Update Us". In "Update Us", it has links to notify CO about changes in email, passport etc.,

My dashboard screenshot:


----------



## salahalgadi

I think information provided button will be visible if you received request from the case officer requesting additional information ,
i dont think you will find it when you lodge your application and upload your documents first time


----------



## salahalgadi

Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my grant today. Certainly not what I was expecting on a Saturday morning. The end of a nerve wrecking journey of uncertainty and anticipation. After a scare of my occupation being removed, months and months of waiting for documents, paranoia about getting through the point system, the pleasure of doing IELTS 4 times, I can finally rest easy. I wanna thank everyone here for just generally being such a supportive crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all get yours soon. _Look out for those emails_


Congratulations


----------



## krish75

Is there any time frame difference for offshore and onshore applicant for grant?


----------



## Sourabh123

salahalgadi said:


> Congratulations


Congratulations!

Please could you let me know after how long of last CO contact you received the grant?

I was last contacted by CO 2.5 moths back and haven't heard anything after that. So, a bit worried.

Regards,
Sourabh 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammie25

Sourabh123 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Please could you let me know after how long of last CO contact you received the grant?
> 
> I was last contacted by CO 2.5 moths back and haven't heard anything after that. So, a bit worried.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


If you see my timeline on the signature, I had contact about 3 months ago.


----------



## nabzz

coolestbliss said:


> Nust, Risalpur campus


Check if risalpur comes under swabi. Not so sure about it though....but if it does just contact the DPO swabi (you can find their number online, just look for pal office swabi). kpk has generally become pretty helpful in this regard. Just get your uni to make you a letter stating that you've studied from there, send that scan to the DPO office along with your passport, cnic and a picture and ask them to send you a colored scan.


----------



## rinoshkk

djdoller said:


> Hi rinosh, what is your time line?


In case you have trouble viewing my signature, here you go.

SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261313
ACS Applied: 17/Jan/2017 
ACS Positive: 30/Jan/2017 
PTE: 27/Mar/2017 (L:74, R:74, S:86, W:72)
EOI Date of Effect: 30/Mar/2017 (65 points)
Invitation: 20/Sep/2017
PCC: 26/Sep/2017
Visa lodged: 10/Oct/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
Medicals: 11/Oct/2017
Medical results uploaded: 20/Oct/2017
Grant : Waiting...

Thanks!


----------



## au513

rinoshkk said:


> In case you have trouble viewing my signature, here you go.
> 
> SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261313
> ACS Applied: 17/Jan/2017
> ACS Positive: 30/Jan/2017
> PTE: 27/Mar/2017 (L:74, R:74, S:86, W:72)
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/Mar/2017 (65 points)
> Invitation: 20/Sep/2017
> PCC: 26/Sep/2017
> Visa lodged: 10/Oct/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
> Medicals: 11/Oct/2017
> Medical results uploaded: 20/Oct/2017
> Grant : Waiting...
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, What do you mean by 'Medical results uploaded'? Did you upload the medical receipt/invoice? Because as I understand medical assessments are not to be uploaded by us.


----------



## Salimmanj

What about people who got immi commencement mail in this mnth any progress fr them?


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> It was a super saturday, a lot of people got the grant on saturday. Last time it happened on 4th nov 17 too.


How many????


----------



## varununi7

Salimmanj said:


> What about people who got immi commencement mail in this mnth any progress fr them?




People with this email are waiting acting since June. No one I know with this email since June have been granted.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

Immitracker is one source to get update related to grants.. 
Any other such source..?


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Voz

*Decision timeline after AHC visit?*

Hey Guys - This forum has been of massive help in giving me some clarity in an otherwise opaque process.
I got a visit from Australian High Commission(AHC) peeps at my office on 16th Nov 2017. Wanted to get thoughts of all who have had such an experience and the likely timeline of decision after AHC visit. Appreciate all your comments!!

SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261111
ACS Applied: 03/Mar/2017 
ACS Positive: 16/Mar/2017 
PTE: 22/Mar/2017 (L:86, R:90, S:90, W:90)
EOI Date of Effect: 27/Mar/2017 (70 points)
Invitation: 09/Aug/2017
Visa lodged: 16/Aug/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 etc.)
Medicals uploaded: 22/Aug/2017
AHC visit: 16/Nov/2017
Grant : Waiting


----------



## srijai

Voz said:


> Hey Guys - This forum has been of massive help in giving me some clarity in an otherwise opaque process.
> I got a visit from Australian High Commission(AHC) peeps at my office on 16th Nov 2017. Wanted to get thoughts of all who have had such an experience and the likely timeline of decision after AHC visit. Appreciate all your comments!!
> 
> SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261111
> ACS Applied: 03/Mar/2017
> ACS Positive: 16/Mar/2017
> PTE: 22/Mar/2017 (L:86, R:90, S:90, W:90)
> EOI Date of Effect: 27/Mar/2017 (70 points)
> Invitation: 09/Aug/2017
> Visa lodged: 16/Aug/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 etc.)
> Medicals uploaded: 22/Aug/2017
> AHC visit: 16/Nov/2017
> Grant : Waiting


Hi...while you await comments from people who had similar experience...can you share the details of the visit and your experience please

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Voz

Sure!! As part of my work experience includes self-employment, I was expecting a visit from AHC officials at my office for verifications purposes.

The Visit:
2 officials came to my office at around 4 pm. There were no forewarning to the visit. Both of them were friendly and their queries were centred more around my business and R&Rs than my past work experience and education. They assiduously took notes of all my answers and replies. Later, they told me that they will be submitting a report of the visit to the Case officer. The visit lasted for around 30 minutes.




srijai said:


> Hi...while you await comments from people who had similar experience...can you share the details of the visit and your experience please
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## srijai

Voz said:


> Sure!! As part of my work experience includes self-employment, I was expecting a visit from AHC officials at my office for verifications purposes.
> 
> The Visit:
> 2 officials came to my office at around 4 pm. There were no forewarning to the visit. Both of them were friendly and their queries were centred more around my business and R&Rs than my past work experience and education. They assiduously took notes of all my answers and replies. Later, they told me that they will be submitting a report of the visit to the Case officer. The visit lasted for around 30 minutes.


Thank you for sharing the details...wish you get the Grant very soon....cheers

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Thank God DIBP start picking July applicants, my lodge date is 10 Aug hope they will pick August applicants in December.


----------



## Kevin22

Voz said:


> Sure!! As part of my work experience includes self-employment, I was expecting a visit from AHC officials at my office for verifications purposes.
> 
> The Visit:
> 2 officials came to my office at around 4 pm. There were no forewarning to the visit. Both of them were friendly and their queries were centred more around my business and R&Rs than my past work experience and education. They assiduously took notes of all my answers and replies. Later, they told me that they will be submitting a report of the visit to the Case officer. The visit lasted for around 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srijai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...while you await comments from people who had similar experience...can you share the details of the visit and your experience please
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Which city are u located at?


----------



## rinoshkk

au513 said:


> Hi, What do you mean by 'Medical results uploaded'? Did you upload the medical receipt/invoice? Because as I understand medical assessments are not to be uploaded by us.


That's when I noticed that status of the health assessment was marked complete in the system. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

nabzz said:


> Check if risalpur comes under swabi. Not so sure about it though....but if it does just contact the DPO swabi (you can find their number online, just look for pal office swabi). kpk has generally become pretty helpful in this regard. Just get your uni to make you a letter stating that you've studied from there, send that scan to the DPO office along with your passport, cnic and a picture and ask them to send you a colored scan.


 Risalpur comes under Nowshera district and i assure u that its not easy getting PCC from DPO nowshera, i belong to same university and i had my hands full in making the PCC from there


----------



## Raghavan92

Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application

List of docs that I submitted
1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
2. Skill assessment result
3. IELTS color scanned report
4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one) 
* Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
* Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
* Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit 
* Tax statement of all 8 years
* Both offer letters
6. Educational Qualification
* Degree certificate
* Transcript
7. Passport scanned copy
8. PCC
9. Form 80 and 1221


----------



## harsm123

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> * Both offer letters
> 6. Educational Qualification
> * Degree certificate
> * Transcript
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 8. PCC
> 9. Form 80 and 1221


Congratulationss... Great news..
Pls share your timeline..


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## saikat

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> * Both offer letters
> 6. Educational Qualification
> * Degree certificate
> * Transcript
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 8. PCC
> 9. Form 80 and 1221


Congratulations!! What's ur lodgement date? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

Guys, 

Got my grant today. This forum helped me a lot and thanks for the good souls here... 

Timelines are below. 

ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
189- 65 Points (Age-30, Degree- 15, Exp-10, English-10)
02.03.2017 : PTE-A (L 69 R 66 S 77 W 69)
16.03.2017 : ACS Submitted
30.03.2017 : Positive Outcome
*30.03.2017: EOI 189/190 submitted
Australian PCC : 12/09/2017
Invited : 20/09/2017*
Medicals: 21/09/2017
Indian PCC: 27/09/2017
Visa Lodged:10/10/2017[/B]
Documents fontloaded: 11/10/2017
Grant: 27/11/2017(Direct)


----------



## Raghavan92

saikat said:


> Congratulations!! What's ur lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261312
ACS Applied : 3rd Feb 2017
ACS Outcome : +ve 7th Feb 2017
IELTS : R/7.5, W/7,S/7,L/8.5 : 25th Mar 2017*
EOI (189) : 8th Apr 2017 (65 points)
EOI Invitation : 4th Oct 2017
PCC : 05th Oct 2017
Visa Lodge : 11th Oct 2017
Visa Grant : 27th Oct 2017

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> * Both offer letters
> 6. Educational Qualification
> * Degree certificate
> * Transcript
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 8. PCC
> 9. Form 80 and 1221


Congrats..Good luck for future.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Congrats to all who got the grants guys! And all the best for the good days to come. Lets hope for more good news soon


----------



## klusarun

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> 
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> 
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> 
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> 
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> 
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> 
> * Both offer letters
> 
> 6. Educational Qualification
> 
> * Degree certificate
> 
> * Transcript
> 
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 
> 8. PCC
> 
> 9. Form 80 and 1221




Congrats buddy


----------



## rinoshkk

*Golden mail*

I am so happy to share that, I have finally got the grant today for myself, spouse and two kids. It was a direct grant!! It would not have been possible without this forum and all of its amazing members, who were very supportive in answering all my questions. People like KeeDa, Sultan, you guys really rock!!! 

Here is my timeline:
SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261313
ACS Applied: 17/Jan/2017 
ACS Positive: 30/Jan/2017 
PTE: 27/Mar/2017 (L:74, R:74, S:86, W:72)
EOI Date of Effect: 30/Mar/2017 (65 points)
Invitation: 20/Sep/2017
PCC: 26/Sep/2017
Visa lodged: 10/Oct/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
Medicals: 11/Oct/2017
Medical results uploaded: 20/Oct/2017
Grant : 27/Nov/2017 (Direct Grant) - Adelaide
IED: 20/Oct/2018


----------



## kinnu369

rinoshkk said:


> I am so happy to share that, I have finally got the grant today for myself, spouse and two kids. It was a direct grant!! It would not have been possible without this forum and all of its amazing members, who were very supportive in answering all my questions. People like KeeDa, Sultan, you guys really rock!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261313
> ACS Applied: 17/Jan/2017
> ACS Positive: 30/Jan/2017
> PTE: 27/Mar/2017 (L:74, R:74, S:86, W:72)
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/Mar/2017 (65 points)
> Invitation: 20/Sep/2017
> PCC: 26/Sep/2017
> Visa lodged: 10/Oct/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
> Medicals: 11/Oct/2017
> Medical results uploaded: 20/Oct/2017
> Grant : 27/Nov/2017 (Direct Grant) - Adelaide
> IED: 20/Oct/2018


Congratulations buddy!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> * Both offer letters
> 6. Educational Qualification
> * Degree certificate
> * Transcript
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 8. PCC
> 9. Form 80 and 1221


Congrats and all the best for your future! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Vinopaal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. This forum helped me a lot and thanks for the good souls here...
> 
> Timelines are below.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 189- 65 Points (Age-30, Degree- 15, Exp-10, English-10)
> 02.03.2017 : PTE-A (L 69 R 66 S 77 W 69)
> 16.03.2017 : ACS Submitted
> 30.03.2017 : Positive Outcome
> *30.03.2017: EOI 189/190 submitted
> Australian PCC : 12/09/2017
> Invited : 20/09/2017*
> Medicals: 21/09/2017
> Indian PCC: 27/09/2017
> Visa Lodged:10/10/2017[/B]
> Documents fontloaded: 11/10/2017
> Grant: 27/11/2017(Direct)


Congratulations and wishing you all the best!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> * Both offer letters
> 6. Educational Qualification
> * Degree certificate
> * Transcript
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 8. PCC
> 9. Form 80 and 1221


Congratulations..... All the best to you !


----------



## debeash

Sammie25 said:


> Hey guys, :bounce:
> 
> I finally got my grant today. Certainly not what I was expecting on a Saturday morning. The end of a nerve wrecking journey of uncertainty and anticipation. After a scare of my occupation being removed, months and months of waiting for documents, paranoia about getting through the point system, the pleasure of doing IELTS 4 times, I can finally rest easy. I wanna thank everyone here for just generally being such a supportive crowd.
> 
> Hope you all get yours soon. _Look out for those emails_


Congratulations... patience paid off...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Vinopaal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. This forum helped me a lot and thanks for the good souls here...
> 
> Timelines are below.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 189- 65 Points (Age-30, Degree- 15, Exp-10, English-10)
> 02.03.2017 : PTE-A (L 69 R 66 S 77 W 69)
> 16.03.2017 : ACS Submitted
> 30.03.2017 : Positive Outcome
> *30.03.2017: EOI 189/190 submitted
> Australian PCC : 12/09/2017
> Invited : 20/09/2017*
> Medicals: 21/09/2017
> Indian PCC: 27/09/2017
> Visa Lodged:10/10/2017[/B]
> Documents fontloaded: 11/10/2017
> Grant: 27/11/2017(Direct)


Congratulations buddy...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

rinoshkk said:


> I am so happy to share that, I have finally got the grant today for myself, spouse and two kids. It was a direct grant!! It would not have been possible without this forum and all of its amazing members, who were very supportive in answering all my questions. People like KeeDa, Sultan, you guys really rock!!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261313
> ACS Applied: 17/Jan/2017
> ACS Positive: 30/Jan/2017
> PTE: 27/Mar/2017 (L:74, R:74, S:86, W:72)
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/Mar/2017 (65 points)
> Invitation: 20/Sep/2017
> PCC: 26/Sep/2017
> Visa lodged: 10/Oct/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
> Medicals: 11/Oct/2017
> Medical results uploaded: 20/Oct/2017
> Grant : 27/Nov/2017 (Direct Grant) - Adelaide
> IED: 20/Oct/2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

*Done a silly mistake, please help!*

Hi Experts/Expats,

I have done a very silly mistake while filing EOI and lodging VISA. I just have realized it. Please help me on my further steps to recover from it.

My ACS was positive on 2613 and they considered my experience from January 2009. So it would automatically 8+ years till now ( work exp - 15 points), however I didn't split my work experience. I have filled like below

July 30 2007 - Jan 2010 - Company A
Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D

However I was supposed to fill like this,

July 30 2007 - Jan 2009 - Company A 1
Feb 2009 - Jan 2010 - Company A 2
Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D

I have already lodged my visa like I mentioned earlier. 
Even though I did mistake, the total points I claimed 75 is right. However entry is the mistake. 

I strongly suspect this would create problem in granting the VISA.

What is next step to fix this?
Can anyone please help? Has anyone gone through this situation.


----------



## dev2287

*Anxious*

Congrats to all applicants who received grants.

Hi Guys

I can see that the guys who had lodged visa on 10th October have received grants. I had lodged mine on the 9th October still no grant or CO contact.

What should I conclude, any expert opinion?


----------



## klusarun

rinoshkk said:


> I am so happy to share that, I have finally got the grant today for myself, spouse and two kids. It was a direct grant!! It would not have been possible without this forum and all of its amazing members, who were very supportive in answering all my questions. People like KeeDa, Sultan, you guys really rock!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> SC 189 - ANZSCO Code- 261313
> 
> ACS Applied: 17/Jan/2017
> 
> ACS Positive: 30/Jan/2017
> 
> PTE: 27/Mar/2017 (L:74, R:74, S:86, W:72)
> 
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/Mar/2017 (65 points)
> 
> Invitation: 20/Sep/2017
> 
> PCC: 26/Sep/2017
> 
> Visa lodged: 10/Oct/2017 (Front loaded all docs including PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
> 
> Medicals: 11/Oct/2017
> 
> Medical results uploaded: 20/Oct/2017
> 
> Grant : 27/Nov/2017 (Direct Grant) - Adelaide
> 
> IED: 20/Oct/2018




Great news congratulations


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi Experts,

My cousin was going to apply for ACS this week, but we have one query regarding the experience.
Actually he has completed his MCA(Computers) in 2011 June, But he is working with a company from 2010 november, shall is he eligible to claim experience from November or ACS will count from July 2011 and deduct 2 years from there.


----------



## amoghban

*Thanks Everyone*

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks Everyone for your suggestions (Especially sultan_azam)
I got my grant today.

My timeline is as below

ACS - 16 Dec 2016
PTE :- 65+ - 10 points - 12 March 2017 
EOI lodge Date :- 65 Points- 13-March-2017
Invite - 06 Sep 2017
Visa Lodge - 09 Oct 2017
Grant Date:- 27-Nov-2017


----------



## AbhayJha

amoghban said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks Everyone for your suggestions (Especially sultan_azam)
> I got my grant today.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> ACS - 16 Dec 2016
> PTE :- 65+ - 10 points - 12 March 2017
> EOI lodge Date :- 65 Points- 13-March-2017
> Invite - 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge - 09 Oct 2017
> Grant Date:- 27-Nov-2017


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

meendar said:


> Hi Experts/Expats,
> 
> I have done a very silly mistake while filing EOI and lodging VISA. I just have realized it. Please help me on my further steps to recover from it.
> 
> My ACS was positive on 2613 and they considered my experience from January 2009. So it would automatically 8+ years till now ( work exp - 15 points), however I didn't split my work experience. I have filled like below
> 
> July 30 2007 - Jan 2010 - Company A
> Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
> Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
> Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D
> 
> However I was supposed to fill like this,
> 
> July 30 2007 - Jan 2009 - Company A 1
> Feb 2009 - Jan 2010 - Company A 2
> Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
> Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
> Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D
> 
> I have already lodged my visa like I mentioned earlier.
> Even though I did mistake, the total points I claimed 75 is right. However entry is the mistake.
> 
> I strongly suspect this would create problem in granting the VISA.
> 
> What is next step to fix this?
> Can anyone please help? Has anyone gone through this situation.


I would follow the breakup same as in skills assessment report. Was it different in your skills assessment? 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trancoso

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> * Both offer letters
> 6. Educational Qualification
> * Degree certificate
> * Transcript
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 8. PCC
> 9. Form 80 and 1221


Congratulations and thanks for sharing your experience!

I got particularly surprised to see how quickly your visa has been granted after the application lodgment!


----------



## kukulkan

Any July applicants getting grants after CO contact?


----------



## tasi

Raghavan92 said:


> Feeling lukcy. Got my direct grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum without which this journey would not have been easier. So many questions that I had got clarified in this forum. For others few things on my application
> 
> List of docs that I submitted
> 1. Age - Birth certificate, higher secondary certificate and Passport
> 2. Skill assessment result
> 3. IELTS color scanned report
> 4. National Identity proof - Aadhar card
> 5. Work experience (My total work experience includes 2 companies including current one)
> * Work reference letter (Current one I got it on letter head signed by HR. Previous one was relieving letter with experience mentioned in it)
> * Payslips - I couldnt produce all payslips for both companys. Only submitted a few. Very few
> * Bank statement of last 8 years - Highlighted every month salary credit
> * Tax statement of all 8 years
> * Both offer letters
> 6. Educational Qualification
> * Degree certificate
> * Transcript
> 7. Passport scanned copy
> 8. PCC
> 9. Form 80 and 1221


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## meendar

ndhankher said:


> I would follow the breakup same as in skills assessment report. Was it different in your skills assessment?
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


In ACS skill assessment report, it is mentioned as one employment as from 07-2007 to 01-2010.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

amoghban said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks Everyone for your suggestions (Especially sultan_azam)
> I got my grant today.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> ACS - 16 Dec 2016
> PTE :- 65+ - 10 points - 12 March 2017
> EOI lodge Date :- 65 Points- 13-March-2017
> Invite - 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge - 09 Oct 2017
> Grant Date:- 27-Nov-2017


Congrats...


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Congratulations to all my dear fellow beings who have received their grant today and even on last Saturday (miraculous)....BOL for the future.....best is yet to come.....#Cheers#


----------



## kinnu369

meendar said:


> Hi Experts/Expats,
> 
> I have done a very silly mistake while filing EOI and lodging VISA. I just have realized it. Please help me on my further steps to recover from it.
> 
> My ACS was positive on 2613 and they considered my experience from January 2009. So it would automatically 8+ years till now ( work exp - 15 points), however I didn't split my work experience. I have filled like below
> 
> July 30 2007 - Jan 2010 - Company A
> Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
> Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
> Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D
> 
> However I was supposed to fill like this,
> 
> July 30 2007 - Jan 2009 - Company A 1
> Feb 2009 - Jan 2010 - Company A 2
> Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
> Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
> Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D
> 
> I have already lodged my visa like I mentioned earlier.
> Even though I did mistake, the total points I claimed 75 is right. However entry is the mistake.
> 
> I strongly suspect this would create problem in granting the VISA.
> 
> What is next step to fix this?
> Can anyone please help? Has anyone gone through this situation.


You can explain DBIP through "Update Us" button and Notification of incorrect answers "Form 1023"


----------



## LadyZebo

Congratulations to all who received their grants today, I wish you all the best ahead. Also pray that i share the news of my grant very very very soon by God's grace. Amen


----------



## Kevin22

kukulkan said:


> Any July applicants getting grants after CO contact?



Any June applicants getting grants after co contact

Applied 28th June
Co contact 15th Aug
Replied 1st September


Eager to give the good news soon


----------



## meendar

kinnu369 said:


> You can explain DBIP through "Update Us" button and Notification of incorrect answers "Form 1023"


Thank you!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar86

*Reg Statutory Declaration for PCC Panama*

Dear Members

Sorry for long msg.

I have a question reg statutory declaration,

I cant able to apply Panama PCC because of 2 reasons.

* I dont have relative in Panama to apply for me
* I have never visited or traveled to Panama (though my cruise ship is registered to Panama in which I was employed)

I have provided Common Wealth Statutory Declaration already attested by Notary Public and Character Test Statutory Declaration attested by Notary public. Further I have also attached my Old Passport Stamps of all pages, my employment contracts, payslips, character good conduct from 3 cruise ships.

This morning CO asked again for Common Wealth Statutory Declaration. previously it was not witnessed properly.
They mentioned to get witnessed from AUSTRADE India which i got appointment already and I will be doing that.

Secondly they are asking MOVEMENTS FROM PANAMA
"we also require details of your movements to and from Panama, ie dates you traveled to and from panama and where you traveled to"

Now I have provided all doc from my side and I am bit confused how to prove them that I have never traveled or visited to panama.

Please guide me on this if anyone had this kind of situation.

Note: I have also attached the Gmail conversation from Panama lawyers saying without Panama Visa Stamp in passport cannot apply for PCC.


----------



## Raghavan92

Trancoso said:


> Congratulations and thanks for sharing your experience!
> 
> I got particularly surprised to see how quickly your visa has been granted after the application lodgment!


Sorry my mistake. Its not Oct 27th. Its Sep 27th.


----------



## Nedsrtark

Kevin22 said:


> Any June applicants getting grants after co contact
> 
> Applied 28th June
> Co contact 15th Aug
> Replied 1st September
> 
> 
> Eager to give the good news soon



Same Boat Bro

Applied 19th June
Co contact 23th Aug
Replied 13th September

I'm Totally frustrated :rip:


----------



## Trancoso

Raghavan92 said:


> Sorry my mistake. Its not Oct 27th. Its Sep 27th.


Yep I understood it was a typo! Yet, 16 days for processing time and grant is great given their 7-8 months prediction!


----------



## Strikeforce

*Application Movements for July Applicants*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my application on 27th July 2017 and i was contacted by CO for Payslips and reference letter from the CO on 13th September 2017, submitted those and my application is in progress since, i know the processing time is somewhere up to 8 months or above. i basically have 2 questions.

1. is the Processing time calculated from the lodge date or the documents submitted date after CO Contact.

2. did any one get grants who have applied on July or the months after post CO contact as mine?

Thanks


----------



## Gurraj

Kevin22 said:


> Any June applicants getting grants after co contact
> 
> Applied 28th June
> Co contact 15th Aug
> Replied 1st September
> 
> 
> Eager to give the good news soon


Hi same time line bro same co contact date still waiting too


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,

Its over 8 months now and i havent received any communication from them since lodging my VISA at one go with all docs in March this year.
I wanted to know where can i contact them for the status of my application.Are there any contact number or email id?
Kindly help in the same.


----------



## Gurraj

Nedsrtark said:


> Same Boat Bro
> 
> Applied 19th June
> Co contact 23th Aug
> Replied 13th September
> 
> I'm Totally frustrated :rip:


 Visa lodge 25 June 2017 CO email for form 80

Visa lodge 25 June 2017 
CO email for form 80 on 15 aug 
Send The required docs on 17 aug 
No news after that 
Anybody from June lodge visa


----------



## Kevin22

Gurraj said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any June applicants getting grants after co contact
> 
> Applied 28th June
> Co contact 15th Aug
> Replied 1st September
> 
> 
> Eager to give the good news soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hi same time line bro same co contact date still waiting too
Click to expand...


Experts any idea. 

Why june/july applicants are still made to wait????


----------



## Gurraj

isa lodge 25 June 2017 CO email for form 80

Visa lodge 25 June 2017 
CO email for form 80 on 15 aug 
Send The required docs on 17 aug 
No news after that 
Anybody from June lodge visa


----------



## Kevin22

Gurraj said:


> isa lodge 25 June 2017 CO email for form 80
> 
> Visa lodge 25 June 2017
> CO email for form 80 on 15 aug
> Send The required docs on 17 aug
> No news after that
> Anybody from June lodge visa


28th june. Co contact same as you


----------



## Kevin22

Strikeforce said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 27th July 2017 and i was contacted by CO for Payslips and reference letter from the CO on 13th September 2017, submitted those and my application is in progress since, i know the processing time is somewhere up to 8 months or above. i basically have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. is the Processing time calculated from the lodge date or the documents submitted date after CO Contact.
> 
> 2. did any one get grants who have applied on July or the months after post CO contact as mine?
> 
> Thanks



Someone help him


----------



## kannanrvskn

Nedsrtark said:


> Same Boat Bro
> 
> 
> 
> Applied 19th June
> 
> Co contact 23th Aug
> 
> Replied 13th September
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Totally frustrated :rip:




I am also in there 
Civil Engineer
Applied on 21 st June 
Co contact on 29th of Aug 
Waiting for grant !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

Gurraj said:


> Visa lodge 25 June 2017 CO email for form 80
> 
> Visa lodge 25 June 2017
> CO email for form 80 on 15 aug
> Send The required docs on 17 aug
> No news after that
> Anybody from June lodge visa


Is it possible that DIBP ignores applications?


----------



## Gautam_K

Hi Guys,

Its over 8 months now and i havent received any communication from them since lodging my VISA at one go with all docs in March this year.
I wanted to know where can i contact them for the status of my application.Are there any contact number or email id?
Kindly help in the same.


----------



## insider580

meendar said:


> Hi Experts/Expats,
> 
> I have done a very silly mistake while filing EOI and lodging VISA. I just have realized it. Please help me on my further steps to recover from it.
> 
> My ACS was positive on 2613 and they considered my experience from January 2009. So it would automatically 8+ years till now ( work exp - 15 points), however I didn't split my work experience. I have filled like below
> 
> July 30 2007 - Jan 2010 - Company A
> Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
> Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
> Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D
> 
> However I was supposed to fill like this,
> 
> July 30 2007 - Jan 2009 - Company A 1
> Feb 2009 - Jan 2010 - Company A 2
> Feb 2010 - Oct 2011 - Company B
> Oct 2011 - Sep 2016 - Company C
> Sept 2016 - Till now - Company D
> 
> I have already lodged my visa like I mentioned earlier.
> Even though I did mistake, the total points I claimed 75 is right. However entry is the mistake.
> 
> I strongly suspect this would create problem in granting the VISA.
> 
> What is next step to fix this?
> Can anyone please help? Has anyone gone through this situation.


I did the same mistake and have done the split now. Will my EOI effective date be as of today? or it remains old one when i lodged the EOI at 1st time which is back in Oct 2017?


----------



## djdoller

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its over 8 months now and i havent received any communication from them since lodging my VISA at one go with all docs in March this year.
> I wanted to know where can i contact them for the status of my application.Are there any contact number or email id?
> Kindly help in the same.


Whats your singature?


----------



## sara26

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its over 8 months now and i havent received any communication from them since lodging my VISA at one go with all docs in March this year.
> I wanted to know where can i contact them for the status of my application.Are there any contact number or email id?
> Kindly help in the same.


hi
i am april applicant , awaiting for grant!!!
can u pls.share ur timeline!!!


----------



## Gautam_K

djdoller said:


> whats your singature?


__________________
anzsco 261313
points 65
eoi : 29/12/2016
invite : 14/02/2017
visa lodged : 24/03/2017
grant :


----------



## Amar_88

Strikeforce said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 27th July 2017 and i was contacted by CO for Payslips and reference letter from the CO on 13th September 2017, submitted those and my application is in progress since, i know the processing time is somewhere up to 8 months or above. i basically have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. is the Processing time calculated from the lodge date or the documents submitted date after CO Contact.
> 
> 2. did any one get grants who have applied on July or the months after post CO contact as mine?
> 
> Thanks


1. I am not sure if the processing time is calculated from lodge date or document submission date. In my opinion it is the submission date. I could be wrong. 
2. Yes there have been few grants last week for people who have applied in July and were contacted by CO. The processing time for the candidates after CO contact has been about 4 months in total.


----------



## kinnu369

insider580 said:


> I did the same mistake and have done the split now. Will my EOI effective date be as of today? or it remains old one when i lodged the EOI at 1st time which is back in Oct 2017?


If your points are not effected with the dates your EOI Effective date will not be changed.


----------



## insider580

kinnu369 said:


> If your points are not effected with the dates your EOI Effective date will not be changed.


Thanks - Yes, the points are not changed


----------



## Strikeforce

Amar_88 said:


> 1. I am not sure if the processing time is calculated from lodge date or document submission date. In my opinion it is the submission date. I could be wrong.
> 2. Yes there have been few grants last week for people who have applied in July and were contacted by CO. The processing time for the candidates after CO contact has been about 4 months in total.


Thanks Amar_88 for your insights.. hope to receive the Grant soon, all mhy plans are on hold because of the grant. ray2:


----------



## Vini875

Strikeforce said:


> Thanks Amar_88 for your insights.. hope to receive the Grant soon, all mhy plans are on hold because of the grant. ray2:


Not sure if after CO contact the case goes down under and there is a separate wave to pick these up. I have a similar situation and waiting for any further updates.

So only thing i see we can do is wait patiently until the latest published SLA of 5 months for 75% application has reached.


----------



## aussieee

Hi seniors,

I have applied in mid June and got CO contact in first week of August. IP pressed by 14th August and after that no further contact and this wait is killing me.

I want to ask if I can email the department about my case or should just wait until 7 or 8 months. I am with Adelaide office does any one know their email and what to mention?

Thanks a heaps


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi,
Can some one please help regarding where statutory declaration ( skills affidavit ), need to be uploaded on ACS website ??
I remember earlier there used to be separate category , but now acs website seems revamped.
Is there a separate category or is it a good idea to merge it with professional exp documents.


----------



## umashanker

Congratulations to all who received grants today, i am abit anxious because all who lodge their visa on 10 and 11 October received direct grant but i am still waiting.
Is there any process that DIBP select the application?


----------



## cvv209

Hi Vikas, 

Can u plz help me with my below query.


Hi Experts,

Need your help. Myself and my wife got 189 Visa Grants in the month of September 2017. Our IED is in Feb 2018. My wife is pregnent and we are expecting kid in another 1 or 2 weeks. Could you please help me how to get visa for new born child. 
Remember that we already got Visa Grants.

My Visa Agent told that I need to send mail to Case Officer and he will provide information even though we got Visa Grants. I have sent mail a week ago and till now there is no reply. 

Can you please suggest different ways to get visa to new born child.

Information that I have till now.
1) Apply for 101 Child Visa which will cost around 1800 dollars. 
2) Apply for some temporary visa for child and go to Australia and then apply for child visa from Australia.

Thanks for your help in advance.



vikaschandra said:


> As of now there are two processing centres known (Adelaide and Brisbane). Well we cannot generalise saying that COs are more efficient in one or another it all depends on the completeness of the documents, the authenticity and integrity of the documents/evidences which play a vital role in speedy grant.


----------



## Amar_88

aussieee said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I have applied in mid June and got CO contact in first week of August. IP pressed by 14th August and after that no further contact and this wait is killing me.
> 
> I want to ask if I can email the department about my case or should just wait until 7 or 8 months. I am with Adelaide office does any one know their email and what to mention?
> 
> Thanks a heaps


I don't think it would help. DIBP has clearly mentioned on website that they will not provide an update.

"Global processing times are now published on our website. We do not provide progress updates if your application is still within the processing time for 90% of applications"

Patience is the key :yo:


----------



## Amar_88

cvv209 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Can u plz help me with my below query.
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your help. Myself and my wife got 189 Visa Grants in the month of September 2017. Our IED is in Feb 2018. My wife is pregnent and we are expecting kid in another 1 or 2 weeks. Could you please help me how to get visa for new born child.
> Remember that we already got Visa Grants.
> 
> My Visa Agent told that I need to send mail to Case Officer and he will provide information even though we got Visa Grants. I have sent mail a week ago and till now there is no reply.
> 
> Can you please suggest different ways to get visa to new born child.
> 
> Information that I have till now.
> 1) Apply for 101 Child Visa which will cost around 1800 dollars.
> 2) Apply for some temporary visa for child and go to Australia and then apply for child visa from Australia.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


This is a tricky situation. You cannot add a dependent to your application after the case is finalized. 

And of course you need to apply for 101 visa. But it cannot be applied from within Australia as per DIBP location requirements for this visa. 

"The child must be outside Australia when the application is lodged and when the application is decided"

I would suggest to take advice from a migration agent who can help you establish what needs to be done.


----------



## hjauhari

*CO conatct time frame*

Hi Guys,

Usually after lodging visa application ,within many days CO contact happens?? 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## mksing

Guys, needed a quick help for Stat declaration- Can anyone share details of a person who can do notary in Bangalore with address. Thanks.


----------



## rinoshkk

umashanker said:


> Congratulations to all who received grants today, i am abit anxious because all who lodge their visa on 10 and 11 October received direct grant but i am still waiting.
> Is there any process that DIBP select the application?


Don't worry buddy!! Your grant is waiting for you somewhere just round the corner. Hold on tight for few more days..

I hope you have font-loaded all the docs, including medicals, PCC, Form 80, 1221. Also make sure to send your scores through PTE website.

Thanks!


----------



## AbhayJha

mksing said:


> Guys, needed a quick help for Stat declaration- Can anyone share details of a person who can do notary in Bangalore with address. Thanks.


There are many notaries near sub registrar offices in bangalore. Google sub registrar office near ur location and once you go there, many notaries will be sitting around it. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal

Hi Guys!

Please check snapshot from DIBP about Medical, it says “you do not need to do medical untill a CO will contact you in case you already lodged a VISA Apllication.

Does it mean that we can’t undergo a medical examination after lodging VISA??









Expert opinion will be highly appreciated.

Thnx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

sharafatal said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Please check snapshot from DIBP about Medical, it says “you do not need to do medical untill a CO will contact you in case you already lodged a VISA Apllication.
> 
> Does it mean that we can’t undergo a medical examination after lodging VISA??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expert opinion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says - You need to check "Health Assessment" tab. There it will ask declarations and will generate HAP ID for the medical check up.

If nothing is there, then wait until CO asks you to do so. I have not seen anyone who didn't go for health assessment. 

Also, it is advisable to go for health assessment since it will help in getting the Direct Visa Grant.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal

adishjain86 said:


> It says - You need to check "Health Assessment" tab. There it will ask declarations and will generate HAP ID for the medical check up.
> 
> If nothing is there, then wait until CO asks you to do so. I have not seen anyone who didn't go for health assessment.
> 
> Also, it is advisable to go for health assessment since it will help in getting the Direct Visa Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk




AJ,

Thank you for reply.
My “ View Health Assesment” Tab is showing that they will send me a link for medical.

How can i do it before getting a link from DIPB?

In case i am waiting for CO Contact for medical, i am scared it will delay the Grant.
OR Should i contact DIBP to send me a link for medical.

Please suggest.

Thnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

adishjain86 said:


> sharafatal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Please check snapshot from DIBP about Medical, it says “you do not need to do medical untill a CO will contact you in case you already lodged a VISA Apllication.
> 
> Does it mean that we can’t undergo a medical examination after lodging VISA??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expert opinion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It says - You need to check "Health Assessment" tab. There it will ask declarations and will generate HAP ID for the medical check up.
> 
> If nothing is there, then wait until CO asks you to do so. I have not seen anyone who didn't go for health assessment.
> 
> Also, it is advisable to go for health assessment since it will help in getting the Direct Visa Grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This step is most imp for anyother in application.
And as far as i m not wrong many applicant did mistake here.
If you already lodge the visa you should not get the medical report untill co asked. It means even if you have created your hap id at the lodgement but if you did not done with medical at clinic before press submit and untill wait another 10 to 15 days to updated your medical report in server by clinic then only you can get direct grant. But if you lodge the file and did medical before the co contact but after the lodge then you will be in big trouble. It can take maximum 6 month delay in processing. Thats written in dibp website.


----------



## adishjain86

sharafatal said:


> AJ,
> 
> Thank you for reply.
> My “ View Health Assesment” Tab is showing that they will send me a link for medical.
> 
> How can i do it before getting a link from DIPB?
> 
> In case i am waiting for CO Contact for medical, i am scared it will delay the Grant.
> OR Should i contact DIBP to send me a link for medical.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you can follow the guidelines mentioned by DJDoller in the previous comment.

However this is the standard process for generating the HAP ID and getting medicals.


Medicals AFTER visa Lodge- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = https://www.border.gov.au/Lega...p/immigration-panel-physicians

copied from http://www.expatforum.com/expa...01-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## tc181985

Hello,

I have lodged visa on 28-Sep-17 with 75 points. 
ANZSCO : 233512
Till now no CO contact and no grant. 
Please suggest.

Is there any one with the same situation ?


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Is there a way i can contact the CO assigned?

Today i got a CO contact and information about my Japan PCC is asked. The cover page says you can upload the document as it is online application.

I have the PCC and it is in sealed envelope. I wanted to ask if i ca break the seal and open it.


----------



## Kar86

Kar86 said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Sorry for long msg.
> 
> I have a question reg statutory declaration,
> 
> I cant able to apply Panama PCC because of 2 reasons.
> 
> * I dont have relative in Panama to apply for me
> * I have never visited or traveled to Panama (though my cruise ship is registered to Panama in which I was employed)
> 
> I have provided Common Wealth Statutory Declaration already attested by Notary Public and Character Test Statutory Declaration attested by Notary public. Further I have also attached my Old Passport Stamps of all pages, my employment contracts, payslips, character good conduct from 3 cruise ships.
> 
> This morning CO asked again for Common Wealth Statutory Declaration. previously it was not witnessed properly.
> They mentioned to get witnessed from AUSTRADE India which i got appointment already and I will be doing that.
> 
> Secondly they are asking MOVEMENTS FROM PANAMA
> "we also require details of your movements to and from Panama, ie dates you traveled to and from panama and where you traveled to"
> 
> Now I have provided all doc from my side and I am bit confused how to prove them that I have never traveled or visited to panama.
> 
> Please guide me on this if anyone had this kind of situation.
> 
> Note: I have also attached the Gmail conversation from Panama lawyers saying without Panama Visa Stamp in passport cannot apply for PCC.


Any forum members experienced or heard from other members? Please share your comments.


----------



## Kar86

mksing said:


> Guys, needed a quick help for Stat declaration- Can anyone share details of a person who can do notary in Bangalore with address. Thanks.


Dont get attested by Indian notary public. DIBP wont accept. Please go to Austrade Bangalore, prior that call and make appointment. They do charge Rs. 4250 for witnessing statutory declaration.


----------



## atif1987

Guys I know this is not the appropriate grp but if some one can answer my query that will be great.

What is the maximum amount one can transfer from Australia to his home country every month without breaching any government regulations.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## MohAdnan

atif1987 said:


> guys i know this is not the appropriate grp but if some one can answer my query that will be great.
> 
> What is the maximum amount one can transfer from australia to his home country every month without breaching any government regulations.
> 
> Anzsco 263312
> ielts l7 r 7 w 7.5 s 6.5
> pte l90 r90 s90 w88
> ea application 18 april 2017
> ea positive 30 may 2017
> eoi submission 6 june 2017 70 pts
> age 30
> edu 15
> lang 20
> exp 5
> eoi invite 23 august 2017
> visa lodged 2
> october 2017
> mediacals pcc 5 october 2017
> fbi pcc 5 november 2017
> grant: 15 november 2017


$10,000


----------



## andreyx108b

atif1987 said:


> Guys I know this is not the appropriate grp but if some one can answer my query that will be great.
> 
> What is the maximum amount one can transfer from Australia to his home country every month without breaching any government regulations.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


I don't think there is any limits, especially when you are moving to a new country. The bank you have in account in may clarify this further.


----------



## parth1310

Guys, got 189 grant for my wife and I, today. Expatforum helped me a lot during the application; you guys rock.


----------



## Sourabh123

parth1310 said:


> Guys, got 189 grant for my wife and I, today. Expatforum helped me a lot during the application; you guys rock.


Congratulations!

How many days after last CO contact grant was given? Just curious as I am waiting for the same.

Regards,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

parth1310 said:


> Guys, got 189 grant for my wife and I, today. Expatforum helped me a lot during the application; you guys rock.


Congratulations!!!!
Can u pls.share your timeline in detail?


----------



## jithooos

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> Is there a way i can contact the CO assigned?
> 
> Today i got a CO contact and information about my Japan PCC is asked. The cover page says you can upload the document as it is online application.
> 
> I have the PCC and it is in sealed envelope. I wanted to ask if i ca break the seal and open it.




Yes you can. Tear it open and upload it online buddy. That’s what CO needs. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610

welcome back jithooos


----------



## az1610

please pray for june and july applicants


----------



## kinnu369

parth1310 said:


> Guys, got 189 grant for my wife and I, today. Expatforum helped me a lot during the application; you guys rock.


Congrats to both of you!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi Experts,

My cousin was going to apply for ACS this week, but we have one query regarding the experience.
Actually he has completed his MCA(Computers) in 2011 June, But he is working with a company from 2010 November, shall is he eligible to claim experience from November or ACS will count from July 2011 and deduct 2 years from there. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Experts need help
189 invitation 22 nov
Visa applied 27 nov
I have received the bridging visa after a while but I haven’t received any immi acknowledgment received letter..... and my SkillSelect still shows me to apply visa and my eoi status as invited. What is going on here? Plz help


----------



## NAVK

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Experts need help
> 189 invitation 22 nov
> Visa applied 27 nov
> I have received the bridging visa after a while but I haven’t received any immi acknowledgment received letter..... and my SkillSelect still shows me to apply visa and my eoi status as invited. What is going on here? Plz help


Did you check in immi account for acknowledgement receipt?


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Yes i did, only bridging visas are available. 


NAVK said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts need help
> 189 invitation 22 nov
> Visa applied 27 nov
> I have received the bridging visa after a while but I haven’t received any immi acknowledgment received letter..... and my SkillSelect still shows me to apply visa and my eoi status as invited. What is going on here? Plz help
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check in immi account for acknowledgement receipt?
Click to expand...


----------



## NAVK

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Yes i did, only bridging visas are available.
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts need help
> 189 invitation 22 nov
> Visa applied 27 nov
> I have received the bridging visa after a while but I haven’t received any immi acknowledgment received letter..... and my SkillSelect still shows me to apply visa and my eoi status as invited. What is going on here? Plz help
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check in immi account for acknowledgement receipt?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What is the application status on immi account? What method have you used to pay dibp fees?


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Application received and visa fees paid by credit card.


NAVK said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i did, only bridging visas are available.
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts need help
> 189 invitation 22 nov
> Visa applied 27 nov
> I have received the bridging visa after a while but I haven’t received any immi acknowledgment received letter..... and my SkillSelect still shows me to apply visa and my eoi status as invited. What is going on here? Plz help
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check in immi account for acknowledgement receipt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the application status on immi account? What method have you used to pay dibp fees?
Click to expand...


----------



## ENGINEER291085

parth1310 said:


> Guys, got 189 grant for my wife and I, today. Expatforum helped me a lot during the application; you guys rock.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## NAVK

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Application received and visa fees paid by credit card.
> 
> Hmm..if u have paid via credit card, you should get an acknowledgment email instantly..give a call to dibp and ask them to send it..tell them you need it to provide at workplace or for Medicare card. Hope it helps


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Yup i will, and why my eoi shows still invited? 


NAVK said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application received and visa fees paid by credit card.
> 
> Hmm..if u have paid via credit card, you should get an acknowledgment email instantly..give a call to dibp and ask them to send it..tell them you need it to provide at workplace or for Medicare card. Hope it helps
Click to expand...


----------



## hjauhari

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Yup i will, and why my eoi shows still invited?
> dont worry regarding status in skill set mine also got changed to lodged after 30 odd days..if you have payment confirmation then everything is fine!!


----------



## NAVK

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Yup i will, and why my eoi shows still invited?
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application received and visa fees paid by credit card.
> 
> Hmm..if u have paid via credit card, you should get an acknowledgment email instantly..give a call to dibp and ask them to send it..tell them you need it to provide at workplace or for Medicare card. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't check what's the status on skillselect after applying for visa but after 10 days I got an email from skill select that my EOI has been suspended as I have lodged a visa application. And currently my EOI status is lodged.
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

NAVK said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup i will, and why my eoi shows still invited?
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application received and visa fees paid by credit card.
> 
> Hmm..if u have paid via credit card, you should get an acknowledgment email instantly..give a call to dibp and ask them to send it..tell them you need it to provide at workplace or for Medicare card. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't check what's the status on skillselect after applying for visa but after 10 days I got an email from skill select that my EOI has been suspended as I have lodged a visa application. And currently my EOI status is lodged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So suspended means, with co contact or without they are checking your doccs now.
> So if you r eligible u willget the direct grant and meanwhile co contact you then you will put in the 5 to 8 months timeline.
Click to expand...


----------



## hjauhari

Kar86 said:


> Dont get attested by Indian notary public. DIBP wont accept. Please go to Austrade Bangalore, prior that call and make appointment. They do charge Rs. 4250 for witnessing statutory declaration.


are you sure SD with notorized from advocate is not accepeted by DIBP??


----------



## AbhayJha

hjauhari said:


> are you sure SD with notorized from advocate is not accepeted by DIBP??


Its acceptable. Got grant for my cousin who got his SD notarized by an advocate. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

AbhayJha said:


> Its acceptable. Got grant for my cousin who got his SD notarized by an advocate.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Thnx man!! I also got confused by looking at that comment!!


----------



## djdoller

Any buddy else got the different timeline for the processing time other than 5 to 8 months in immi account?


----------



## AbhijitAnagha

Hi,
Need help to understand my points change.

I am working on 457 VISA since 30th November 2015 ( 2years now)

I have previous experience of more than 10 years ( last one is from 31/05/2007 to 06/11/2015 i.e. 8yrs and 5months and another 07/11/2015 to 28/11/2015)

I submitted EOI on 21/11/2017 with with 65 points ( 42 yrs age, Doctoral degree ( MBBS/MD from india, PTE 65 in all 4, 8yrs expeience overseas and more than 1 yr Aussie experience)

will my ponts drop after 30th November??

is there any grace period for employment breaks?


----------



## Kevin22

az1610 said:


> please pray for june and july applicants


Yes



How many grants today????


----------



## NAVK

djdoller said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup i will, and why my eoi shows still invited?
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application received and visa fees paid by credit card.
> 
> Hmm..if u have paid via credit card, you should get an acknowledgment email instantly..give a call to dibp and ask them to send it..tell them you need it to provide at workplace or for Medicare card. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't check what's the status on skillselect after applying for visa but after 10 days I got an email from skill select that my EOI has been suspended as I have lodged a visa application. And currently my EOI status is lodged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So suspended means, with co contact or without they are checking your doccs now.
> So if you r eligible u willget the direct grant and meanwhile co contact you then you will put in the 5 to 8 months timeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May be suspended without checking my docs. I wish I get a direct grant but it's been only three weeks since I have lodged visa application
Click to expand...


----------



## ajayaustralia

*Any one with CO contact in September got grant(189)*

Hello Everyone,

Did someone contacted in September by CO got a grant? I was just checking on IMEI tracker and seems they are picking up the files of those people who had their CO contact in july and August. Seems they have reached almost end of August so just wanted to know as I was contacted in September and still waiting to hear anything.

Reg/AJ


----------



## djdoller

NAVK said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup i will, and why my eoi shows still invited?
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Application received and visa fees paid by credit card.
> 
> Hmm..if u have paid via credit card, you should get an acknowledgment email instantly..give a call to dibp and ask them to send it..tell them you need it to provide at workplace or for Medicare card. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't check what's the status on skillselect after applying for visa but after 10 days I got an email from skill select that my EOI has been suspended as I have lodged a visa application. And currently my EOI status is lodged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So suspended means, with co contact or without they are checking your doccs now.
> So if you r eligible u willget the direct grant and meanwhile co contact you then you will put in the 5 to 8 months timeline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May be suspended without checking my docs. I wish I get a direct grant but it's been only three weeks since I have lodged visa application
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then wait untill the 2 months total aprox. Coz if co need aomething then maximum he will be allocated within 2 months.
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Did someone contacted in September by CO got a grant? I was just checking on IMEI tracker and seems they are picking up the files of those people who had their CO contact in july and August. Seems they have reached almost end of August so just wanted to know as I was contacted in September and still waiting to hear anything.
> 
> Reg/AJ


If co contacts, you r falling in 5 to 8 months timeline. So no fixed time since then.


----------



## dillipreddy

hello good morning ,

I lodged visa on 27th Oct and my EOI account shows this message in correspondence "You have suspended your EOI" what that mean


----------



## Markuz

Hi there,

I want to apply for NSW sponsorship asap, but I'm not sure whether I am eligible.
Passport: Germany
Age: 30
Occupation: General Electrician (341111)
Positive outcome skills assessment: end September 2016 (10 points)
IELTS:7
Years of experience overseas: 0 years
Years of experience in Australia: 1? (got the skills assessment done last August and have been working for a licenced Electrician since, however, received the provisional licence issued by Fairtraiding at the beginning of this year) 
Secondary level study: will be finishing an advanced diploma in less than a month and qualify for the Australian minimum study requirements 

My question is whether I can claim 5 points for one year of skilled work in Australia since I received the licence later than the positive outcome of the skills assessment. Is the DIBP interested in the licence at all or just the skills assessment when it comes to awarding points for skilled work?

I would be grateful for any help I could get.

Regards


----------



## djdoller

Markuz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I want to apply for NSW sponsorship asap, but I'm not sure whether I am eligible.
> Passport: Germany
> Age: 30
> Occupation: General Electrician (341111)
> Positive outcome skills assessment: end September 2016 (10 points)
> IELTS:7
> Years of experience overseas: 0 years
> Years of experience in Australia: 1? (got the skills assessment done last August and have been working for a licenced Electrician since, however, received the provisional licence issued by Fairtraiding at the beginning of this year)
> Secondary level study: will be finishing an advanced diploma in less than a month and qualify for the Australian minimum study requirements
> 
> My question is whether I can claim 5 points for one year of skilled work in Australia since I received the licence later than the positive outcome of the skills assessment. Is the DIBP interested in the licence at all or just the skills assessment when it comes to awarding points for skilled work?
> 
> I would be grateful for any help I could get.
> 
> Regards


For this please refer the other thread. This is only awaited cases for grant.


----------



## grsr

Hi All,

I have a query regarding Polio Vaccination for myself. I got a CO contact requesting for Polio Vaccination. This is due to the travel I had undertaken to certain countries, and spent more than 28 days.

I don't have any certificate for the vaccination that was done in my childhood. Please advise what I can do.


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> If co contacts, you r falling in 5 to 8 months timeline. So no fixed time since then.


Yes, that is what shows in the Immi account, the service standard(5-8 months). I was just checking on the IMMI Tracker(2 columns, CO contact and grant date) and felt like they are picking the files again and are nearing the August end(People with CO contact in August), Just trying to motivate myself that good things are around the corner:fish:.


----------



## apbtn

I lodged the 189 visa on 25th Oct, 2017 with all the docs loaded up front including medical and health clearance..now waiting for the visa grant.


----------



## harsm123

apbtn said:


> I lodged the 189 visa on 25th Oct, 2017 with all the docs loaded up front including medical and health clearance..now waiting for the visa grant.


Mine 23 October.. Looks like backlog cleared till 11October..from immitracker..All the best.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8

dillipreddy said:


> hello good morning ,
> 
> I lodged visa on 27th Oct and my EOI account shows this message in correspondence "You have suspended your EOI" what that mean


No need to worry. Everyone will get this message. They will suspend your EOI.


----------



## Salimmanj

Any progress fr people who got immi commence mail this month from gsm adelaide?


----------



## spramod006

harsm123 said:


> Mine 23 October.. Looks like backlog cleared till 11October..from immitracker..All the best..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Mine is 19 Oct. All in the same boat  i guess we'll hear from them by next week or the week after that.


----------



## Salimmanj

Salimmanj said:


> Any progress fr people who got immi commence mail this month from gsm adelaide?



Pls update if anyone in same boat


----------



## adishjain86

spramod006 said:


> Mine is 19 Oct. All in the same boat  i guess we'll hear from them by next week or the week after that.


Immi tracker showing only 2 grants today which are very less. Maybe people are yet to update. 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

parth1310 said:


> Guys, got 189 grant for my wife and I, today. Expatforum helped me a lot during the application; you guys rock.


You lucky man!!!!!! congrats and BOL for the journey ahead....


----------



## chiragchaplot

*When could I expect a PR?*

Hey, 

I submitted my EOI on Jun 27, 2017 with 70 points.

I got an invite on August 9, 2017. 

On September 13, I was asked to submit PCC from India and PCC from my country of current residence Bahrain. It took me a while to get PCC but I submitted it to Immi.gov.au account on October 11, 2017. *I just hit 28 days mark. *

My Position Number: 60012683​
By when could I expect the next CO contact or visa grant? 

I am feeling restless at times and relaxed at others. I emailed the DIBP via the GSM.Allocated Adelaide team. 

Could someone recommend me how to move forward?


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If co contacts, you r falling in 5 to 8 months timeline. So no fixed time since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what shows in the Immi account, the service standard(5-8 months). I was just checking on the IMMI Tracker(2 columns, CO contact and grant date) and felt like they are picking the files again and are nearing the August end(People with CO contact in August), Just trying to motivate myself that good things are around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thats true. Motivation can gives some relief from others. And me too motivated my self since long. But it is really hard to understand the process of immi. And trend of co. I know that there is no any fixed time for the grant. So wait is only the way.


----------



## Gopsat

Salimmanj said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any progress fr people who got immi commence mail this month from gsm adelaide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls update if anyone in same boat
Click to expand...

No news yet.... I lodged on 01st October 2017...status is received.


----------



## varununi7

Salimmanj said:


> Pls update if anyone in same boat



The backlog of such cases is from June!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Gopsat said:


> No news yet.... I lodged on 01st October 2017...status is received.



Same here... submitted application with all documents with PCC and medical on 4th October 2017.... status is received. 

Regards


----------



## RESTLESS

varununi7 said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls update if anyone in same boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backlog of such cases is from June!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using kTapatalk
Click to expand...

Patience is the key. Only wave like September can bring some hope. 
December be like September!


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> Thats true. Motivation can gives some relief from others. And me too motivated my self since long. But it is really hard to understand the process of immi. And trend of co. I know that there is no any fixed time for the grant. So wait is only the way.


Sure, Given the circumstances I am in at the moment, every response makes me feel I am closer to something positive.

Though I am not a user of Immitracker, some of the entries are quite surprising(getting a grant within 5 days of responding to CO), not sure if they are a typo(date) by the users.


Would still appreciate, If team members here can advise if someone has received his/her grant after CO contact in August 2017?


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true. Motivation can gives some relief from others. And me too motivated my self since long. But it is really hard to understand the process of immi. And trend of co. I know that there is no any fixed time for the grant. So wait is only the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Given the circumstances I am in at the moment, every response makes me feel I am closer to something positive.
> 
> Though I am not a user of Immitracker, some of the entries are quite surprising(getting a grant within 5 days of responding to CO), not sure if they are a typo(date) by the users.
> 
> 
> Would still appreciate, If team members here can advise if someone has received his/her grant after CO contact in August 2017?
Click to expand...

You have seen the correct numbers. Few people got their grant in just 5 to 10 days. And they r one of the most lucky on this earth. Coz its really stressfull night all day and waiting is just killing bro. But after july 2017 the miracle just disappear for quick grant. The same situation for each applicants who are waiting since long. Few more tough nights to pass...?


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> You have seen the correct numbers. Few people got their grant in just 5 to 10 days. And they r one of the most lucky on this earth. Coz its really stressfull night all day and waiting is just killing bro. But after july 2017 the miracle just disappear for quick grant. The same situation for each applicants who are waiting since long. Few more tough nights to pass...?


:fingerscrossed: Long back realised " Take One day at a time, and everything will come together". All the best everyone.


----------



## krutika731

Hi all,
I have a query. The Co asked us to provide PC of India and Australia again but Indian PSK refused to provide it again so we provide the affidavit as a proof to fulfill Co's demand. Now we get to know that we can manage another PC from Australia as per CO's request but my doubt is that after submitting the affidavit co didn't ask anything. So if upload another PC that we will get from Australi will it affect our processing time? As the last update date will be changed if we upload anything will that delay our process further?


----------



## sorabzone

At least someone looked in to those applications where CO contacted. I uploaded everything on 5th September and still nothing.
There are some very unlucky guys here, who waited and some still waiting for over 1-1.5 years.
Sometime I feel like giving IELTS again to target Canada PR(spend $$ again for exam/WES/visa). They process application within 1-2 months. 
This wait and ambiguity is very cruel, but nothing can be done.
:-( :-(

Anyway just a query for experts, if it takes more then a year, do we need to submit new PCC ? For the country of origin it makes sense but if I never went back to a foreign country again in last 1 year, what difference does it make to get it again. I spent almost 2K US$ in arranging all PCCs for me and my wife.


----------



## ajayaustralia

krutika731 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a query. The Co asked us to provide PC of India and Australia again but Indian PSK refused to provide it again so we provide the affidavit as a proof to fulfill Co's demand. Now we get to know that we can manage another PC from Australia as per CO's request but my doubt is that after submitting the affidavit co didn't ask anything. So if upload another PC that we will get from Australi will it affect our processing time? As the last update date will be changed if we upload anything will that delay our process further?


I have been waitiing since last 3 months after my last update, don't worry, just provide them again the PC from India.


----------



## gyanguru

djdoller said:


> You have seen the correct numbers. Few people got their grant in just 5 to 10 days. And they r one of the most lucky on this earth. Coz its really stressfull night all day and waiting is just killing bro. But after july 2017 the miracle just disappear for quick grant. The same situation for each applicants who are waiting since long. Few more tough nights to pass...?



Hmmm...Theory of randomness...some guys in the lot have to wait and few of us are the chosen one  .... But agree that wait is infact killing ...can easily deduct few years from total lifespan due to this stress...


----------



## ajayaustralia

gyanguru said:


> Hmmm...Theory of randomness...some guys in the lot have to wait and few of us are the chosen one  .... But agree that wait is infact killing ...can easily deduct few years from total lifespan due to this stress...


Though I am not sure of the whole process of how the Immigration process works but imagine if the person is asked to provide his new Australian police check(by CO)(last one expired), does it means that rest of the documents are fine? If yes, then should the application be put in a different queue so that it should be processed differently then rest as it is a local check?. :cheer2:


----------



## krutika731

ajayaustralia said:


> I have been waitiing since last 3 months after my last update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , don't worry, just provide them again the PC from India.


I can't manage Indian PC as Psk denied to provide it. But Afp is ready to give it.


----------



## asifbahrian

grsr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding Polio Vaccination for myself. I got a CO contact requesting for Polio Vaccination. This is due to the travel I had undertaken to certain countries and spent more than 28 days.
> 
> I don't have any certificate for the vaccination that was done in my childhood. Please advise what I can do.


Certificate from childhood is of no use here, Polio Vaccination certificate is valid for one year only. Here in Pakistan, all the hospitals, especially government hospitals have polio vaccination desks from where after vaccination, one can get a certificate of polio vaccination.

Here's the one that I submitted.


----------



## murugadoss

*Need clarification*

Hi Guys, I need your assistance. One of my friends is working as a software engineer and he got skilled assessment from ACS as software engineer and his total point is 55. Now he is trying to get 5 points from partner skill qualifications.

His wife completed BE degree in ECE and ME in communication system and she worked as a assistant professor more than 4 years and she worked as a software engineer around 1.8 years. Now she is doing PHD in sydney she has started her course 5 months back. Can anyone please suggest me that what way he can get 5 points for partner skill? 

Also, is there any points while studying PHD in Australia?


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> gyanguru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Theory of randomness...some guys in the lot have to wait and few of us are the chosen one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But agree that wait is infact killing ...can easily deduct few years from total lifespan due to this stress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am not sure of the whole process of how the Immigration process works but imagine if the person is asked to provide his new Australian police check(by CO)(last one expired), does it means that rest of the documents are fine? If yes, then should the application be put in a different queue so that it should be processed differently then rest as it is a local check?.
Click to expand...

In that case its totaly up to co's mood. My friend got the grant after his newborn one week of medical submition. And i am waiting since 2 months. If co feel good and having in good mood then u will get a loto. But if your co is really angry on someone, definately he even wont touch our file even everything has been submited since long. Fingure crossed , next good luck is very closed to us.


----------



## ajayaustralia

krutika731 said:


> I can't manage Indian PC as Psk denied to provide it. But Afp is ready to give it.


Go to the nearest office of VFS and request them to provide you with the PCC. If they are not able to provide then ask them Why? PCC from India is very easy if you are in Australia, they say 3 weeks but I got in less then 2 weeks.


----------



## krutika731

ajayaustralia said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't manage Indian PC as Psk denied to provide it. But Afp is ready to give it.
> 
> 
> 
> GO to the nearest office of VFS and ask them to provide you with the PCC. If they are not able to provide then ask them Why?
Click to expand...

They can provide the PC with current passport and we want PC for old passport as asked by CO


----------



## djdoller

murugadoss said:


> Hi Guys, I need your assistance. One of my friends is working as a software engineer and he got skilled assessment from ACS as software engineer and his total point is 55. Now he is trying to get 5 points from partner skill qualifications.
> 
> His wife completed BE degree in ECE and ME in communication system and she worked as a assistant professor more than 4 years and she worked as a software engineer around 1.8 years. Now she is doing PHD in sydney she has started her course 5 months back. Can anyone please suggest me that what way he can get 5 points for partner skill?
> 
> Also, is there any points while studying PHD in Australia?


To obtain partner skill points,
1. Both applicant's occupation should be in same group. 
2 . Ielts 6 each bands
3. Skill assessment
4. Age prooph
Only these 4 things needed for partner.


----------



## mpathak9

GO to the nearest office of VFS and ask them to provide you with the PCC. If they are not able to provide then ask them Why?[/QUOTE]

They can provide the PC with current passport and we want PC for old passport as asked by CO[/QUOTE]

Hi,

I am little worried with this post. I too have one expired passport but no PCC for the same. Only i have PCC for current passport. Is CO asking for expired passport too?


----------



## sngoku

djdoller said:


> In that case its totaly up to co's mood. My friend got the grant after his newborn one week of medical submition. And i am waiting since 2 months. If co feel good and having in good mood then u will get a loto. But if your co is really angry on someone, definately he even wont touch our file even everything has been submited since long. Fingure crossed , next good luck is very closed to us.


Its really sad that we have to pay the entire huge amount of Visa fees and our grant depends on CO's mood.


----------



## sngoku

Hello friends,

Any August applicants with Immi assessment commence mail received any further updates from DIBP?

:violin:

Thanks


----------



## varununi7

sngoku said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Any August applicants with Immi assessment commence mail received any further updates from DIBP?
> 
> 
> 
> :violin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




In my humble opinion immi commencement email cases have rarely been asked any further docs. There are people waiting since June with this email without any contacts. It's purely a waiting game for them 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sorabzone

mpathak9 said:


> GO to the nearest office of VFS and ask them to provide you with the PCC. If they are not able to provide then ask them Why?
> 
> They can provide the PC with current passport and we want PC for old passport as asked by CO
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am little worried with this post. I too have one expired passport but no PCC for the same. Only i have PCC for current passport. Is CO asking for expired passport too?



I think experts can correct me if I am wrong.

But PCC has no link to our passport, although it is also issued by PSK. It is issued to clarify our criminal background and of course they will only issue on our current active and valid ID/passport.

No where in PCC is mentioned that it gives us clearance only for the period starting from our passport issue date. I don't know how to inform this to CO, may be in form of cover letter or something, something only some expert can tell

It is too dumb for the CO to request something like this. They are also humans and must have new interns working there.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gyanguru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Theory of randomness...some guys in the lot have to wait and few of us are the chosen one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But agree that wait is infact killing ...can easily deduct few years from total lifespan due to this stress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am not sure of the whole process of how the Immigration process works but imagine if the person is asked to provide his new Australian police check(by CO)(last one expired), does it means that rest of the documents are fine? If yes, then should the application be put in a different queue so that it should be processed differently then rest as it is a local check?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case its totaly up to co's mood. My friend got the grant after his newborn one week of medical submition. And i am waiting since 2 months. If co feel good and having in good mood then u will get a loto. But if your co is really angry on someone, definately he even wont touch our file even everything has been submited since long. Fingure crossed , next good luck is very closed to us.
Click to expand...

I have a hope that they will finish the backlog of June July and August till the Christmas because of the facts below: 
1. They have to achieve their annual KPI of grants individually plus the no. Of yearly visa quota of DIBP. This could be the reason the CO contacted applications are kept ready for a tsunami of grants. And I am expecting the tsunami of grants in first week of December, so they can enjoy the Christmas with the peace of mind. Same seems true for immi commencement email candidates.
2. If you analyse the number of applications lodged everyday Vs. Grants per day(though immitracker represents only 10percent of the applications) but still lodged are 350 percent higher than lodged. Lack of tunami of grants will result increased processing time.
So be hopefully giant wave of grants is coming.


----------



## djdoller

sngoku said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case its totaly up to co's mood. My friend got the grant after his newborn one week of medical submition. And i am waiting since 2 months. If co feel good and having in good mood then u will get a loto. But if your co is really angry on someone, definately he even wont touch our file even everything has been submited since long. Fingure crossed , next good luck is very closed to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Its really sad that we have to pay the entire huge amount of Visa fees and our grant depends on CO's mood.
Click to expand...

Thats what we have to face. And because of this trend many students and applicants who wish to get PR soon and easier they diverted to CANADA. Many of the aussie MARA agents also oposed the govt policy as they have reduction in their business. In dibp website, they wrote" PEOPLE OUR BUSINESS" since 15 years. So we are the business of them. So that we have to suffer for long time for Grant and depends on their mood too. Still hope for the best.


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gyanguru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Theory of randomness...some guys in the lot have to wait and few of us are the chosen one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But agree that wait is infact killing ...can easily deduct few years from total lifespan due to this stress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am not sure of the whole process of how the Immigration process works but imagine if the person is asked to provide his new Australian police check(by CO)(last one expired), does it means that rest of the documents are fine? If yes, then should the application be put in a different queue so that it should be processed differently then rest as it is a local check?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case its totaly up to co's mood. My friend got the grant after his newborn one week of medical submition. And i am waiting since 2 months. If co feel good and having in good mood then u will get a loto. But if your co is really angry on someone, definately he even wont touch our file even everything has been submited since long. Fingure crossed , next good luck is very closed to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a hope that they will finish the backlog of June July and August till the Christmas because of the facts below:
> 1. They have to achieve their annual KPI of grants individually plus the no. Of yearly visa quota of DIBP. This could be the reason the CO contacted applications are kept ready for a tsunami of grants. And I am expecting the tsunami of grants in first week of December, so they can enjoy the Christmas with the peace of mind. Same seems true for immi commencement email candidates.
> 2. If you analyse the number of applications lodged everyday Vs. Grants per day(though immitracker represents only 10percent of the applications) but still lodged are 350 percent higher than lodged. Lack of tunami of grants will result increased processing time.
> So be hopefully giant wave of grants is coming.
Click to expand...

You r so optimistic. Good on you bro.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gyanguru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Theory of randomness...some guys in the lot have to wait and few of us are the chosen one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But agree that wait is infact killing ...can easily deduct few years from total lifespan due to this stress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am not sure of the whole process of how the Immigration process works but imagine if the person is asked to provide his new Australian police check(by CO)(last one expired), does it means that rest of the documents are fine? If yes, then should the application be put in a different queue so that it should be processed differently then rest as it is a local check?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case its totaly up to co's mood. My friend got the grant after his newborn one week of medical submition. And i am waiting since 2 months. If co feel good and having in good mood then u will get a loto. But if your co is really angry on someone, definately he even wont touch our file even everything has been submited since long. Fingure crossed , next good luck is very closed to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a hope that they will finish the backlog of June July and August till the Christmas because of the facts below:
> 1. They have to achieve their annual KPI of grants individually plus the no. Of yearly visa quota of DIBP. This could be the reason the CO contacted applications are kept ready for a tsunami of grants. And I am expecting the tsunami of grants in first week of December, so they can enjoy the Christmas with the peace of mind. Same seems true for immi commencement email candidates.
> 2. If you analyse the number of applications lodged everyday Vs. Grants per day(though immitracker represents only 10percent of the applications) but still lodged are 350 percent higher than lodged. Lack of tunami of grants will result increased processing time.
> So be hopefully giant wave of grants is coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You r so optimistic. Good on you bro.
Click to expand...

Ain't any other way out!!!


----------



## Kevin22

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gyanguru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Theory of randomness...some guys in the lot have to wait and few of us are the chosen one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But agree that wait is infact killing ...can easily deduct few years from total lifespan due to this stress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am not sure of the whole process of how the Immigration process works but imagine if the person is asked to provide his new Australian police check(by CO)(last one expired), does it means that rest of the documents are fine? If yes, then should the application be put in a different queue so that it should be processed differently then rest as it is a local check?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case its totaly up to co's mood. My friend got the grant after his newborn one week of medical submition. And i am waiting since 2 months. If co feel good and having in good mood then u will get a loto. But if your co is really angry on someone, definately he even wont touch our file even everything has been submited since long. Fingure crossed , next good luck is very closed to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a hope that they will finish the backlog of June July and August till the Christmas because of the facts below:
> 1. They have to achieve their annual KPI of grants individually plus the no. Of yearly visa quota of DIBP. This could be the reason the CO contacted applications are kept ready for a tsunami of grants. And I am expecting the tsunami of grants in first week of December, so they can enjoy the Christmas with the peace of mind. Same seems true for immi commencement email candidates.
> 2. If you analyse the number of applications lodged everyday Vs. Grants per day(though immitracker represents only 10percent of the applications) but still lodged are 350 percent higher than lodged. Lack of tunami of grants will result increased processing time.
> So be hopefully giant wave of grants is coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You r so optimistic. Good on you bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't any other way out!!!
Click to expand...


Maja aya padkey


----------



## sngoku

Hi Seniors,

The message being displayed in Immiaccount "Processing time of 5 to 8 months":

Is this being displayed for all OR only for the applicants that are queued to be in 75% - 90% category?

Thanks :bowl:


----------



## krutika731

mpathak9 said:


> GO to the nearest office of VFS and ask them to provide you with the PCC. If they are not able to provide then ask them Why?


They can provide the PC with current passport and we want PC for old passport as asked by CO[/QUOTE]

Hi,

I am little worried with this post. I too have one expired passport but no PCC for the same. Only i have PCC for current passport. Is CO asking for expired passport too?[/QUOTE]

They asked PC for old passport as the old one include 2 names and they want PC with both these names.


----------



## krutika731

sngoku said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> The message being displayed in Immiaccount "Processing time of 5 to 8 months":
> 
> Is this being displayed for all OR only for the applicants that are queued to be in 75% - 90% category?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I think its for all 189 applications. Cz I know a person from another forum and he mentioned that it has been 16 month after lodging the visa and still his immi acc also shows processing time as 5 to 8 months


----------



## catchpaul

*Avg Processing Time*

Hi All

Can someone pl let me know the average processing time for the 189 ?
I mean, how long does it take on an average to get the grant once you have submitted all docs on the invite (assuming it is a direct grant)

Also, in case a CO gets back to you asking for clarifications, how long does subsequent processing take once you submit your documents ... i mean, is it a prolonged wait, or does the verification happen immediately for subsequent steps

I am just trying to gauge the timelines and am looking for some info on this. 

Regards


----------



## thamba

*CO contact for spouse's change in surname after marriage*

Hi all,
Today i got CO contact for spouse's surname change after marriage. I already submitted marriage certificate. I am preparing an one and the same affidavit for this. Is this enough? Apart from attaching the document online and pressing IP, CO had mentioned to respond by email. Is replying to email is enough or need to attach also?. Kindly advise what to do.


----------



## sonamt

What could be the reasons for DIBP to keep 189 visa applications still under processing beyond 12 months timeline????? Just wondering!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaswanthjasu

thamba said:


> Hi all,
> Today i got CO contact for spouse's surname change after marriage. I already submitted marriage certificate. I am preparing an one and the same affidavit for this. Is this enough? Apart from attaching the document online and pressing IP, CO had mentioned to respond by email. Is replying to email is enough or need to attach also?. Kindly advise what to do.


I am also in the same category. I am about to submit the documents. My wife also had change of name after marriage. I asked my agent if i should submit a name affidavit for it. But he said it is not required. I am confused now if I should also upload name affidavit along with marriage certificate.


----------



## thamba

jaswanthjasu said:


> I am also in the same category. I am about to submit the documents. My wife also had change of name after marriage. I asked my agent if i should submit a name affidavit for it. But he said it is not required. I am confused now if I should also upload name affidavit along with marriage certificate.




Hi
IMO if you can manage some documental evidence for your wife’s name with new surname, then it’s fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

krutika731 said:


> sngoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> The message being displayed in Immiaccount "Processing time of 5 to 8 months":
> 
> Is this being displayed for all OR only for the applicants that are queued to be in 75% - 90% category?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its for all 189 applications. Cz I know a person from another forum and he mentioned that it has been 16 month after lodging the visa and still his immi acc also shows processing time as 5 to 8 months
Click to expand...

This means immi trying to make us fool. All people got the same timeline even though many people already exceed the time line. And immi says that the time line refers the lodgement date. Just check the attachment.
So this message is only inserted in immi account to avoide the fluent contact to dibp by all applicant who already exceed the time. And that is for sure. My application already exceed 3 weeks. Total 8 months and 3 weeks. So it doesn't make any sence.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sngoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> The message being displayed in Immiaccount "Processing time of 5 to 8 months":
> 
> Is this being displayed for all OR only for the applicants that are queued to be in 75% - 90% category?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its for all 189 applications. Cz I know a person from another forum and he mentioned that it has been 16 month after lodging the visa and still his immi acc also shows processing time as 5 to 8 months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means immi trying to make us fool. All people got the same timeline even though many people already exceed the time line. And immi says that the time line refers the lodgement date. Just check the attachment.
> So this message is only inserted in immi account to avoide the fluent contact to dibp by all applicant who already exceed the time. And that is for sure. My application already exceed 3 weeks. Total 8 months and 3 weeks. So it doesn't make any sence.
Click to expand...


Call them


----------



## dirkemeert

I'm divorced and I have the same status in my EOI. But in my passport I still have my ex-wife's name. I have my divorce decree from court (copy of court order; certified as true copy of the original by magistrate), Can I apply for visa once I get invitation with this passport and divorce order copy? Anyone who had similar situation, please share the experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Vinopaal

thamba said:


> Hi all,
> Today i got CO contact for spouse's surname change after marriage. I already submitted marriage certificate. I am preparing an one and the same affidavit for this. Is this enough? Apart from attaching the document online and pressing IP, CO had mentioned to respond by email. Is replying to email is enough or need to attach also?. Kindly advise what to do.


Submit your affidavit, My wife's name changed after marriage and submitted the same.


----------



## dirkemeert

djdoller said:


> This means immi trying to make us fool. All people got the same timeline even though many people already exceed the time line. And immi says that the time line refers the lodgement date. Just check the attachment.
> So this message is only inserted in immi account to avoide the fluent contact to dibp by all applicant who already exceed the time. And that is for sure. My application already exceed 3 weeks. Total 8 months and 3 weeks. So it doesn't make any sence.


Really! You mean, it's already 8+ months you have submitted all the docs and there is no contact yet!


----------



## aks80

djdoller said:


> This means immi trying to make us fool. All people got the same timeline even though many people already exceed the time line. And immi says that the time line refers the lodgement date. Just check the attachment.
> So this message is only inserted in immi account to avoide the fluent contact to dibp by all applicant who already exceed the time. And that is for sure. My application already exceed 3 weeks. Total 8 months and 3 weeks. So it doesn't make any sence.


I feel like lot of the folks here don't get the concept of timelines. For starters, direct grant is not assured plus grant within two months of lodging is absolutely not assured.

Secondly, the timelines shown are for upto 90% of applications. This means there will be applications beyond the shown timelines. You can contact them after the 90% is exceeded. However, if there is some verification etc going on, you will get a generic reply. Thats what we all signed up for I am afraid.

There is really no point in getting petulant and throwing hissy fits. My suggestion to everyone is to lodge your application and find something else to engage your mind till you get a CO contact or get the grant.


----------



## Shashi_1618

spramod006 said:


> Mine is 19 Oct. All in the same boat  i guess we'll hear from them by next week or the week after that.


Hey, How you submitted medicals on 24Oct after your visa lodge on 19th Oct. I have lodged my visa and it is not allowing me to get the HAPID as i have already applied for visa. I thought of using utilizing this time to finish the pending part but no luck.


----------



## thamba

Vinopaal said:


> Submit your affidavit, My wife's name changed after marriage and submitted the same.




Hi 
Thanks for reply. If you don’t mind, can you share the format that is accepted by DIBP removing the personal details. I don’t want to end up submitting some other format that is yet to be approved and invite further questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ansmirza

Hey folks .. is there a place where we can track only the grants? 
As to get stats as to whats the actual average processing time.

Is it updated in the forums atleast to some extent ? any external site ?


----------



## MohAdnan

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hey, How you submitted medicals on 24Oct after your visa lodge on 19th Oct. I have lodged my visa and it is not allowing me to get the HAPID as i have already applied for visa. I thought of using utilizing this time to finish the pending part but no luck.


If you click on View Details button available on your visa application in ImmiAccount, there you will see *View Health assessment*, click on that link and after that you will find another button on right stating *Organise your health examination.* Press that, generate your medical referral letter and take it to clinic.


----------



## djdoller

aks80 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This means immi trying to make us fool. All people got the same timeline even though many people already exceed the time line. And immi says that the time line refers the lodgement date. Just check the attachment.
> So this message is only inserted in immi account to avoide the fluent contact to dibp by all applicant who already exceed the time. And that is for sure. My application already exceed 3 weeks. Total 8 months and 3 weeks. So it doesn't make any sence.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like lot of the folks here don't get the concept of timelines. For starters, direct grant is not assured plus grant within two months of lodging is absolutely not assured.
> 
> Secondly, the timelines shown are for upto 90% of applications. This means there will be applications beyond the shown timelines. You can contact them after the 90% is exceeded. However, if there is some verification etc going on, you will get a generic reply. Thats what we all signed up for I am afraid.
> 
> There is really no point in getting petulant and throwing hissy fits. My suggestion to everyone is to lodge your application and find something else to engage your mind till you get a CO contact or get the grant.
Click to expand...

As i can see here, you are not getting the point. I m not poring my angreeness on immigration, but the reality is not to call them is in their attachmebt, i have seen many applicant for being victim of constant contacted to dibp and it resulted in 600+ days to get grant. So please no one have right to stop expressing their views, but the reality is here. Check the attachment. And i am trying to make people aware and stop them to be a victiom of impatience. So if you really want to use your precious time please stop critisise others and get the real findings and help solve people for their quiry. Be kool. I am not misguide anyone and never say words without any knowledge and evidence.


----------



## parth1310

Sourabh123 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> How many days after last CO contact grant was given? Just curious as I am waiting for the same.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


No CO Contact; it was a direct grant. It took 51 days to get the grant since lodgement.


----------



## parth1310

sara26 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> Can u pls.share your timeline in detail?


Detailed timeline in signature.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

parth1310 said:


> Detailed timeline in signature.


Congratulations !


----------



## meendar

*Team Allocation for Lodged visa*

Hi Experts,

Here is my analysis,

Please fill in your perspective as well.


Two team, Brisbane and Adelaide. While we are lodging the visa, it goes to one of the team in round robin manner. Adelaide team is actively working in PR, however Brisbane team, I presume might be working in some other tasks of DIBP possibly citizenship applications.

From immitracker, for any given day, n/2 applications are processed, either co contact or direct grant. Remaining applications are hung for unknown period ( possibly allocated to Brisbane team). Last grant from Brisbane team happened for applications lodged in the month of august. 

Who are lucky, their application goes to adelaide and for unlucky like me goes to Brisbane.  . No worries. Hope for the best. Even the waiting time is giving us the thrill.

I don't know, whether this has been discussed already. Experts/Expats, your opinion please!


----------



## harsm123

parth1310 said:


> Detailed timeline in signature.


Congratulationss..!!!
Can u pls share ur lodged date.. cant see your timelines..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

Dear All,
can you please help with below query. For my situation, i recently got married and spouse added/related docs submitted and IP pressed on 13/09/2017.

Regarding spouse names. in all the documents it is <firstname surname> except in Marriage certificate where in it has 2 names. 

first part of the document where it says certify that - it has name as 
before marriage: <firstname surname> and after marriage: <firstname surname mysurname>. 

Apart from this her passport, pcc and all other documents has <firstname surname> 
Furthermore Pcc has name as <firstname surname> w/o <myfirstname mysurname>
which i think would add to additional relationship proof. 

can you please let me know if there needs to be any other evidence/proof required. Just don't want another CO contact


----------



## AmazingTiger

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> can you please help with below query. For my situation, i recently got married and spouse added/related docs submitted and IP pressed on 13/09/2017.
> 
> Regarding spouse names. in all the documents it is <firstname surname> except in Marriage certificate where in it has 2 names.
> 
> first part of the document where it says certify that - it has name as
> before marriage: <firstname surname> and after marriage: <firstname surname mysurname>.
> 
> Apart from this her passport, pcc and all other documents has <firstname surname>
> Furthermore Pcc has name as <firstname surname> w/o <myfirstname mysurname>
> which i think would add to additional relationship proof.
> 
> can you please let me know if there needs to be any other evidence/proof required. Just don't want another CO contact


I suppose you have already provided proof of living together or being in a relationship. If not I would recommend doing that - insurance policies, rental agreements, air travel tickets, photos.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

AmazingTiger said:


> I suppose you have already provided proof of living together or being in a relationship. If not I would recommend doing that - insurance policies, rental agreements, air travel tickets, photos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


thanks a lot for the quick reply. With my situation, i went on vacation to India (currently living in sydney on 457) back in Jul and got married - came back to sydney. below is the set of docs i submitted for relationship.
Marriage certificate, 
Marriage Photos.
relationship: superannuation nomination addition, indian bank account nomination addition screenshot, whats app chat history.
Form 80, 1221, 1281 for spouse and myself both
Partner passport copy, birth certificate, aadhar, 10th markscard.
partner functional english proof
partner PCC

since i got newly married - i am unsure what additional documents to provide for proof of relationship. I hope above set of docs submitted would suffice.


----------



## Kevin22

How many grants today???


----------



## grsr

asifbahrian said:


> Certificate from childhood is of no use here, Polio Vaccination certificate is valid for one year only. Here in Pakistan, all the hospitals, especially government hospitals have polio vaccination desks from where after vaccination, one can get a certificate of polio vaccination.
> 
> Here's the one that I submitted.


Thanks a lot for sharing the information. I just found that some major cities of India have vaccination center that can issue certificate similar to what you have attached.


----------



## Amar_88

Kevin22 said:


> How many grants today???


None. And I don't think there would be any as there is an outage at DIBP from 11:00 to 16:30 AEST


----------



## adishjain86

Amar_88 said:


> None. And I don't think there would be any as there is an outage at DIBP from 11:00 to 16:30 AEST


Hopefully, DIBP team worked throughout the day and people will get an update after systems are up.


----------



## Gurraj

Any June lodge updates?


----------



## haspy123

Co contacted me for more emoloyment documents...i have claimed 5 yrs of experience, so how many payslips do i have to submit. I am being paid in cash while my salary is not taxable.please suggest something


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

For 233512 mechanical engineer.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

haspy123 said:


> Co contacted me for more emoloyment documents...i have claimed 5 yrs of experience, so how many payslips do i have to submit. I am being paid in cash while my salary is not taxable.please suggest something
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Further Employment doccuments are,
1. Bank statements for whole period of employment.
2. ITR with computation with verified by C.A
3. Annual payment summary or payslips for each year of 3 to 4 months.
4. Form 16
5. Employer statement that you get cash if salary is not directly transfer in your bank a/c.
6. 26as even you get cash salary
7. Pf deduction if you have salary more than 8000 per month.
Out of these all 7 you should submit atleast 3 doccuments.


----------



## haspy123

What is 26 as??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

djdoller said:


> Further Employment doccuments are,
> 1. Bank statements for whole period of employment.
> 2. ITR with computation with verified by C.A
> 3. Annual payment summary or payslips for each year of 3 to 4 months.
> 4. Form 16
> 5. Employer statement that you get cash if salary is not directly transfer in your bank a/c.
> 6. 26as even you get cash salary
> 7. Pf deduction if you have salary more than 8000 per month.
> Out of these all 7 you should submit atleast 3 doccuments.


Will it be sufficient if i provide last 2 years ITR , as my salary is not taxable.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

haspy123 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further Employment doccuments are,
> 1. Bank statements for whole period of employment.
> 2. ITR with computation with verified by C.A
> 3. Annual payment summary or payslips for each year of 3 to 4 months.
> 4. Form 16
> 5. Employer statement that you get cash if salary is not directly transfer in your bank a/c.
> 6. 26as even you get cash salary
> 7. Pf deduction if you have salary more than 8000 per month.
> Out of these all 7 you should submit atleast 3 doccuments.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be sufficient if i provide last 2 years ITR , as my salary is not taxable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok do one thing.
1. Put 2 yrs ITR
2. PAY SLIPS FOR 5 YEARS FOR MONTH OF March, June , Sep or annual payslips for whole.
3. Letter from employer that you are getting cash salary, along with reference, your DOJ , your salary amount, duration, and R&R . 
I hope this will help u. And co will satish by these docs.


----------



## kinnu369

haspy123 said:


> What is 26 as??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Its a tax document in which your company name and tax deduction details are mentioned.
You can get it from income tax website.


----------



## yatin888

ImmiAccount seems to be up again.
Though no grants in MyImmiTracker.


----------



## haspy123

djdoller said:


> Ok do one thing.
> 1. Put 2 yrs ITR
> 2. PAY SLIPS FOR 5 YEARS FOR MONTH OF March, June , Sep or annual payslips for whole.
> 3. Letter from employer that you are getting cash salary, along with reference, your DOJ , your salary amount, duration, and R&R .
> I hope this will help u. And co will satish by these docs.


Thanks brother.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

haspy123 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok do one thing.
> 1. Put 2 yrs ITR
> 2. PAY SLIPS FOR 5 YEARS FOR MONTH OF March, June , Sep or annual payslips for whole.
> 3. Letter from employer that you are getting cash salary, along with reference, your DOJ , your salary amount, duration, and R&R .
> I hope this will help u. And co will satish by these docs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Always welcome.


----------



## sorabzone

Query for experts

If it takes more then a year, do we need to submit new PCC ? For the country of origin it makes sense but if I never went back to a foreign country again in last 1 year, what difference does it make to get it again. 
If it is like this then it will be a big trouble again(time/effort/money) to arrange 7-8 PCCs for me and my wife.


----------



## jithooos

sorabzone said:


> Query for experts
> 
> 
> 
> If it takes more then a year, do we need to submit new PCC ? For the country of origin it makes sense but if I never went back to a foreign country again in last 1 year, what difference does it make to get it again.
> 
> If it is like this then it will be a big trouble again(time/effort/money) to arrange 7-8 PCCs for me and my wife.




DIBP do not usually ask for new PCC/Medicals in case your application cross 1 year. They will give your grant and IED will be according to CO’s discretion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

Is there any one waiting for the Grant after New Borns medical updated? Please share the timeline, as it is important for me and others.


----------



## apbtn

Did anyone get 189 visa grant today?


----------



## buntygwt

apbtn said:


> Did anyone get 189 visa grant today?


none as per immitracker


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Hello experts, so i need advice on my scenario which is, 485 expired and lodged student visa and received BVA, couple days back I received invitation to apply 189 and i lodged my 189 as well and received BVC, BVC is not in effect because of BVA is in effect. My agent said me to withdraw my student visa application? Can i do that??? There is no assignment of case office for my both visas... advice needed guys....


----------



## apbtn

why too less grants in a day....this way waiting time is increasing...


----------



## djdoller

Wicked Wednesday. No grant today.


----------



## Kevin22

apbtn said:


> why too less grants in a day....this way waiting time is increasing...



Dibp outage


----------



## catchpaul

If I am right, the next round of invites are on 06-Dec and there is nothing planned for today

Regards




apbtn said:


> why too less grants in a day....this way waiting time is increasing...


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> Wicked Wednesday. No grant today.


It seems my optimistic analysis is working. No grant today, less grants tomorrow and expecting tsunami of grants starting from 1st December. CO want their grants to be counted for December. 
Sit tight.


----------



## asifbahrian

RESTLESS said:


> It seems my optimistic analysis is working. No grant today, less grants tomorrow and expecting tsunami of grants starting from 1st December. CO want their grants to be counted for December.
> Sit tight.


:lock1::fingerscrossed::flypig::tea:
Though makes no sense to me. But, whats wrong in being optimistic bro, Thanks.


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Wednesday. No grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems my optimistic analysis is working. No grant today, less grants tomorrow and expecting tsunami of grants starting from 1st December. CO want their grants to be counted for December.
> Sit tight.
Click to expand...

Atleast your words give some hope to all. Thats good. Hope for the best.


----------



## rinoshkk

djdoller said:


> Atleast your words give some hope to all. Thats good. Hope for the best.


Don't worry guys.. I think for a change, COs are gonna come dressed up as Santa Claus with your GRANTs before this xMas!! Cheer up!!!

:santa::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:

Thanks!


----------



## RESTLESS

rinoshkk said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast your words give some hope to all. Thats good. Hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys.. I think for a change, COs are gonna come dressed up as Santa Claus with your GRANTs before this xMas!! Cheer up!!!
> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Hopefully we will not be graduating in 2018 forum. And remember Journey is more beautiful than the destination. So enjoy! Cheer up and get ready for the next step.Start packing folks! ( I have a vision)


----------



## RESTLESS

RESTLESS said:


> rinoshkk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast your words give some hope to all. Thats good. Hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry guys.. I think for a change, COs are gonna come dressed up as Santa Claus with your GRANTs before this xMas!! Cheer up!!!
> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully we will not be graduating in 2018 forum. And remember Journey is more beautiful than the destination. So enjoy! Cheer up and get ready for the next step.Start packing folks! ( I have a vision)
Click to expand...

By the da way I am more stressed but patience is the only key. I secured a government job contract from NSW district and my employer is fed up of waiting for grant. They are forcing me to apply for sponsorship. Don't know what to do! Confused!


----------



## tasi

Hi everyone, 

Im really worried about my 189 visa grant. Could someone please help with my situation? 

I renewed my australian student visa in march 2017. In that application, i didnt include a few part time and casual employment roles in australia. The roles were mainly customer service roles. I also did not include a short one week trip to sri lanka. 

In my 189 application, i have included all these details. I am not claiming any points on my expereience. Just age, degree and english. 

Could anyone please advise on the ramifications of this?


----------



## Shak2017

*Skill Assessment*

Dear All,

i have read in Engineer Australia booklet that for skill assessment both primary and secondary documents are required. 

I am working in Saudi Arabia so what could be the secondary document. Can Iqama be the one? or something else is needed?

Regards


----------



## hridesh1987

Shak2017 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have read in Engineer Australia booklet that for skill assessment both primary and secondary documents are required.
> 
> I am working in Saudi Arabia so what could be the secondary document. Can Iqama be the one? or something else is needed?
> 
> Regards


Hi bro, Just upload Iqama translation showing your company as sponsor. I did the same

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Hello experts, so i need advice on my scenario which is, 485 expired and lodged student visa and received BVA, couple days back I received invitation to apply 189 and i lodged my 189 as well and received BVC, BVC is not in effect because of BVA is in effect. My agent said me to withdraw my student visa application? Can i do that??? There is no assignment of case office for my both visas... advice needed guys....


Hey..yes you can withdraw your student application. Then your BVC becomes active. The only issue with BVC is there is no travel. Unlike BVA you can't get BVB under BVC


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Thanks for the reply 


NAVK said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts, so i need advice on my scenario which is, 485 expired and lodged student visa and received BVA, couple days back I received invitation to apply 189 and i lodged my 189 as well and received BVC, BVC is not in effect because of BVA is in effect. My agent said me to withdraw my student visa application? Can i do that??? There is no assignment of case office for my both visas... advice needed guys....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..yes you can withdraw your student application. Then your BVC becomes active. The only issue with BVC is there is no travel. Unlike BVA you can't get BVB under BVC
Click to expand...


----------



## umashanker

Hi ALL
Today morning I received GSM ALLOCATED COMMENCEMENT MAIL . IT WAS FROM ADELADE .
Does it mean i have to wait long or i will contacted by CO? I guess after this GSM ALLOCATIONS COMMENCEMENT MAIL WE CAN NOT EXPECT DIRECT GRANT.


----------



## jithooos

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im really worried about my 189 visa grant. Could someone please help with my situation?
> 
> I renewed my australian student visa in march 2017. In that application, i didnt include a few part time and casual employment roles in australia. The roles were mainly customer service roles. I also did not include a short one week trip to sri lanka.
> 
> In my 189 application, i have included all these details. I am not claiming any points on my expereience. Just age, degree and english.
> 
> Could anyone please advise on the ramifications of this?




There won’t be any implications for your 189 visa application since you have mentioned all details now. Just chill buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?


----------



## prdream

umashanker said:


> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?


No one can predict DIMP..some got grants quickly and rest are waiting since long long time ..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello everyone,

Can anyone advise me on my international travel information we should provide in form 80 and 1221.

I launched my visa on 27 OCT 2017 (all docs and medicals and PCC done and uploaded) and im leaving to US on 14th Dec 2017 for vacation and will return on 21 Jan 2018. So , should I inform DIBP in anyway that im leaving the country.


Thx


----------



## MohAdnan

dillipreddy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone advise me on my international travel information we should provide in form 80 and 1221.
> 
> I launched my visa on 27 OCT 2017 (all docs and medicals and PCC done and uploaded) and im leaving to US on 14th Dec 2017 for vacation and will return on 21 Jan 2018. So , should I inform DIBP in anyway that im leaving the country.
> 
> 
> Thx


Yes, you need to update DIBP regarding your US residential address and contact details.


----------



## tasi

Any grants today?


----------



## dillipreddy

MohAdnan said:


> Yes, you need to update DIBP regarding your US residential address and contact details.


thx for the info


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Its been a slow week for grants  any luck guys??


----------



## sara26

umashanker said:


> Hi ALL
> Today morning I received GSM ALLOCATED COMMENCEMENT MAIL . IT WAS FROM ADELADE .
> Does it mean i have to wait long or i will contacted by CO? I guess after this GSM ALLOCATIONS COMMENCEMENT MAIL WE CAN NOT EXPECT DIRECT GRANT.


hi 
can i know your visa lodgment date ?


----------



## sngoku

umashanker said:


> Hi ALL
> Today morning I received GSM ALLOCATED COMMENCEMENT MAIL . IT WAS FROM ADELADE .
> Does it mean i have to wait long or i will contacted by CO? I guess after this GSM ALLOCATIONS COMMENCEMENT MAIL WE CAN NOT EXPECT DIRECT GRANT.


Hi

I received the commence mail on 27 Sep.

Complete silence after that. Still not received any update.

Cant really understand how DIBP works.

:lalala:


----------



## AbhayJha

umashanker said:


> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?


When did you lodge your visa? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

tasi said:


> Any grants today?


Yep 1 DG so far, so DIBP is back in action after outage


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Yep 1 DG so far, so DIBP is back in action after outage



Is it in the imitracker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

AbhayJha said:


> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What is the name of your CO?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Is it in the imitracker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes one offshore India software engineer


----------



## Salimmanj

sara26 said:


> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ALL
> Today morning I received GSM ALLOCATED COMMENCEMENT MAIL . IT WAS FROM ADELADE .
> Does it mean i have to wait long or i will contacted by CO? I guess after this GSM ALLOCATIONS COMMENCEMENT MAIL WE CAN NOT EXPECT DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> can i know your visa lodgment date ?
Click to expand...


I too got this mail on 20th nov and had lodged my visa on 4th oct , i had frontloaded all doc but then too this mail....i want to change my job but now dnt knw what to do as stuck with this mail ?


----------



## masterblaster81

Salimmanj said:


> I too got this mail on 20th nov and had lodged my visa on 4th oct , i had frontloaded all doc but then too this mail....i want to change my job but now dnt knw what to do as stuck with this mail ?


I too lodged my application on 4th Oct but havn't received commencement email . 


Regards


----------



## HARINDERJEET

RESTLESS said:


> Hopefully we will not be graduating in 2018 forum. And remember Journey is more beautiful than the destination. So enjoy! Cheer up and get ready for the next step.*Start packing folks!* ( I have a vision)


Super positive......loves the attitudeopcorn::flypig::cheer2:lane:


----------



## muralipte20

*Direct Grant*

Dear All,

Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:

My details:
Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)

ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
Education: 15
Age: 25

Total Points for 189: 75
EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
Invite: 04 October 2017

Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
IED: 05 September 2018

I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now 

Best,
Murali


----------



## kinnu369

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> Best,
> Murali


Congratulations Murali !! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Murali



Hi, are yoi an onshore and offshore applicant? Did you submit form 80 and 1221


----------



## buntygwt

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> Best,
> Murali


congrats murali...


----------



## muralipte20

tasi said:


> Hi, are yoi an onshore and offshore applicant? Did you submit form 80 and 1221


Hi,

I have applied from India (so Offshore).

I have submitted both 80 and 1221 to preempt any attempt by CO for a contact.

Best,
Murali.


----------



## Kevin22

muralipte20 said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, are yoi an onshore and offshore applicant? Did you submit form 80 and 1221
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have applied from India (so Offshore).
> 
> I have submitted both 80 and 1221 to preempt any attempt by CO for a contact.
> 
> Best,
> Murali.
Click to expand...

Congrats man.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> Best,
> Murali



*congratulations and best of luck*...........:flypig::tea:opcorn::angel::xmassnow:

Oooop but itz 30th nov bro........:lol:.....anywayz enjoy the moment


----------



## muralipte20

HARINDERJEET said:


> *congratulations and best of luck*...........:flypig::tea:opcorn::angel::xmassnow:
> 
> Oooop but itz 30th nov bro........:lol:.....anywayz enjoy the moment


Thanks Harinderjeet,

Whats it with 30 Nov? You mean the Christmas holidays?


----------



## adishjain86

Congrats Murli  Good to see Oct 12th lodgers are under processing.

Is your immi-tracker login with the username "muralioz"?

Cheers,
AJ


muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> Best,
> Murali


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Guys anyone can guide me for 489 subclass, i have been assessed as an engineering technologist and of now iam preparing for PTE for 20 points.
current situation is that iam having 50 point and iam thinking of lodging EOI for 489 but need guidance which states to apply for?
and is it of any worth applying for 489 ??


----------



## rinoshkk

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> My details:
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> Education: 15
> Age: 25
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> Best,
> Murali


Congratulations Murali!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20

adishjain86 said:


> Congrats Murli  Good to see Oct 12th lodgers are under processing.
> 
> Is your immi-tracker login with the username "muralioz"?
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


Hi Aj, Thank you. Yes. Its the same.


----------



## adishjain86

muralipte20 said:


> Hi Aj, Thank you. Yes. Its the same.


Good to see Oct-12th lodgers getting the grant.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## HARINDERJEET

muralipte20 said:


> Thanks Harinderjeet,
> 
> Whats it with 30 Nov? You mean the Christmas holidays?


Bro, out of fascination:confused2: u have mentioned grant date as 31 November.....but no calendar have 31 days in November month (itz lwyz 30)..........:humble:


----------



## raghavs

Had a look at immitracker reports for 189 visa. At a first glance it looked like either direct grant or CO allocation takes about 45 days from the date visa application is submitted. 

Is the guess right? Not sure wat happens to all these guess during December as it is vacation times?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muralipte20

HARINDERJEET said:


> Bro, out of fascination:confused2: u have mentioned grant date as 31 November.....but no calendar have 31 days in November month (itz lwyz 30)..........:humble:


He he he. Completely missed it


----------



## umashanker

sara26 said:


> hi
> can i know your visa lodgment date ?


10 October 2017 visa lodgment date


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
Click to expand...

Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
Good luck to all.


----------



## rvbm23

Hello,

Is it mandatory to submit Form 1221. My agent didn't ask me to submit Form 1221 ? I have submitted only Form 80 along with all other supporting documents.

Thanks,
rvbm23


----------



## AmazingTiger

raghavs said:


> Had a look at immitracker reports for 189 visa. At a first glance it looked like either direct grant or CO allocation takes about 45 days from the date visa application is submitted.
> 
> Is the guess right? Not sure wat happens to all these guess during December as it is vacation times?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at 2016 data in immitracker, December at the minimum seems to have a usual number of grants on average. January seems to have the least # of grants based on data from previous years.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

rvbm23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit Form 1221. My agent didn't ask me to submit Form 1221 ? I have submitted only Form 80 along with all other supporting documents.
> 
> Thanks,
> rvbm23


It is not mandatory, and in that respect it is not different from form 80. Most members in this forum do recommend form 1221.

The choice is yours. If you wish to do so, try to convince your agent without antogonizing your working relationship.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbm23

AmazingTiger said:


> It is not mandatory, and in that respect it is not different from form 80. Most members in this forum do recommend form 1221.
> 
> The choice is yours. If you wish to do so, try to convince your agent without antogonizing your working relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Ok. Appreciate your quick reply 

Thanks,


----------



## klusarun

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> My details:
> 
> Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
> 
> PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> 
> 
> Total Points for 189: 75
> 
> EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
> 
> Invite: 04 October 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
> 
> Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
> 
> Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
> 
> IED: 05 September 2018
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Murali




Congrats Murali


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey everyone,

I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?


----------



## salahalgadi

The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance


brainstorm87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?


----------



## djdoller

salahalgadi said:


> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
Click to expand...

Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.


----------



## mpathak9

djdoller said:


> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
Click to expand...

Hi djdollar,

I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
> Good luck to all.
Click to expand...

I believe you will see minimum of 10-15 grants tomorrow. Even I bet on my grant for tomorrow with my wife. (Party tomorrow). Get ready folks, most of the backlogers will make it. Few of silent followers Wil also write " I am a silent follower of the post and happy to announce.... And thank you to forum members).. keep your post and party ready! Best of luck!!


----------



## djdoller

mpathak9 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi djdollar,
> 
> I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
> My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.
Click to expand...

Yes bro. Actually i m very awar of this clicking the submiting button, and did a silly mistake for my cousin's visa lodgment thats y i am making awar the people to avoide a small mistake while applying.
1. Create the immi account.
2. Pay the fees.
3. Upload all doccuments then creat hap id for all and save and exit the application.
4. Go to clinic for medical .
5. Wait for the medical uploaded by clinic center.
6. Once you find the medical is done and could be seen in immi server then check all the docunents again weather it seem green in color. If all correct then only submit the application.

If u submit it and then after go to clinic or attach the pcc before co alocated then it is a big silly mistake.
Thats what i mean.


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you will see minimum of 10-15 grants tomorrow. Even I bet on my grant for tomorrow with my wife. (Party tomorrow). Get ready folks, most of the backlogers will make it. Few of silent followers Wil also write " I am a silent follower of the post and happy to announce.... And thank you to forum members).. keep your post and party ready! Best of luck!!
Click to expand...

Hahaha. After a long time i could laugh a loud. Really happy to read your words, its really give me a lot faith that there will be a hidden power somewhere. But after a long wait i m really exhaust , i can't see my grant at this stage as i m in the last 10% queue. It means a different scene for my case and it can not predict how much time still to go. Coz my 8 months limit is already exceed. But still hope for the best. Your posts are really enjoyable and gives a little strength. Thanks bro.


----------



## djdoller

mpathak9 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi djdollar,
> 
> I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
> My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.
Click to expand...

Have you received the email from skill select - your skill select ac has been suspended? If yes the some one already looking your docs. But they may or might not change your status in immi ac. If u r eligible for firect grant the status will only change from invited to finalised. But in between if u get email for assessment commencement or co contacted then your file can take bit longer than usual.


----------



## mpathak9

djdoller said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi djdollar,
> 
> I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
> My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes bro. Actually i m very awar of this clicking the submiting button, and did a silly mistake for my cousin's visa lodgment thats y i am making awar the people to avoide a small mistake while applying.
> 1. Create the immi account.
> 2. Pay the fees.
> 3. Upload all doccuments then creat hap id for all and save and exit the application.
> 4. Go to clinic for medical .
> 5. Wait for the medical uploaded by clinic center.
> 6. Once you find the medical is done and could be seen in immi server then check all the docunents again weather it seem green in color. If all correct then only submit the application.
> 
> If u submit it and then after go to clinic or attach the pcc before co alocated then it is a big silly mistake.
> Thats what i mean.
Click to expand...

Got it. I did not know that we can upload docs before submitting application. My submission date along with PCC was 9th nov and medical clearance provided on 16th nov. 
13th nov i got one EOI suspension email.
That time I was still uploading docs.
Quite risky it was i feel now.
In portal my submission date shows as 9th nov.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you will see minimum of 10-15 grants tomorrow. Even I bet on my grant for tomorrow with my wife. (Party tomorrow). Get ready folks, most of the backlogers will make it. Few of silent followers Wil also write " I am a silent follower of the post and happy to announce.... And thank you to forum members).. keep your post and party ready! Best of luck!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. After a long time i could laugh a loud. Really happy to read your words, its really give me a lot faith that there will be a hidden power somewhere. But after a long wait i m really exhaust , i can't see my grant at this stage as i m in the last 10% queue. It means a different scene for my case and it can not predict how much time still to go. Coz my 8 months limit is already exceed. But still hope for the best. Your posts are really enjoyable and gives a little strength. Thanks bro.
Click to expand...

If it becomes true tomorrow, I will be making a website "immipredictor.com".
Your grant is coming DJ, I can see it coming to your mail box". 
Best of luck!


----------



## mpathak9

djdoller said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi djdollar,
> 
> I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
> My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you received the email from skill select - your skill select ac has been suspended? If yes the some one already looking your docs. But they may or might not change your status in immi ac. If u r eligible for firect grant the status will only change from invited to finalised. But in between if u get email for assessment commencement or co contacted then your file can take bit longer than usual.
Click to expand...

Are you talking about status in EOi portal or immiaccount portal from invited to finalised??


----------



## djdoller

mpathak9 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi djdollar,
> 
> I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
> My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes bro. Actually i m very awar of this clicking the submiting button, and did a silly mistake for my cousin's visa lodgment thats y i am making awar the people to avoide a small mistake while applying.
> 1. Create the immi account.
> 2. Pay the fees.
> 3. Upload all doccuments then creat hap id for all and save and exit the application.
> 4. Go to clinic for medical .
> 5. Wait for the medical uploaded by clinic center.
> 6. Once you find the medical is done and could be seen in immi server then check all the docunents again weather it seem green in color. If all correct then only submit the application.
> 
> If u submit it and then after go to clinic or attach the pcc before co alocated then it is a big silly mistake.
> Thats what i mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it. I did not know that we can upload docs before submitting application. My submission date along with PCC was 9th nov and medical clearance provided on 16th nov.
> 13th nov i got one EOI suspension email.
> That time I was still uploading docs.
> Quite risky it was i feel now.
> In portal my submission date shows as 9th nov.
Click to expand...

See you did the same mistake my friend. As i told you previously , it is not important to apply all together before co alocated. But the steps are most important to followed. Now you did the same mistake. Your visa lodgment date is 9th nov. And then your medical is done on 16th nov. But before your co contact. It means it could be affect the IED date of your visa. And so you are also in the same pile. Immigration already said at 3 different places that dont do your medical after visa lodgement and before co alocated. If you already created HAP ID and by mistake you submited your application still you will be fine. Just dont go to clinic. Wait for the co asked for medical. And once co send the email then only you should done the medical. It can get the process faster. Now you have to wait for uncertain period bro.


----------



## djdoller

mpathak9 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi djdollar,
> 
> I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
> My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you received the email from skill select - your skill select ac has been suspended? If yes the some one already looking your docs. But they may or might not change your status in immi ac. If u r eligible for firect grant the status will only change from invited to finalised. But in between if u get email for assessment commencement or co contacted then your file can take bit longer than usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about status in EOi portal or immiaccount portal from invited to finalised??
Click to expand...

Sorry its a typo mistake. Received to finalised. In immi account.


----------



## salahalgadi

I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
Should I fill the online application and pa[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.[/QUOTE]

Hi djdollar,

I did not understand the part where you said upload documents and then submit application. We normally submit application,then pay the visa fees and finally document upload page and health check up tab opens. Can you please explain what do you mean by submit application after uploading documents?
My application is in received status since 9th nov 2017. I still have document attachment options for me and there is no other submit button once after paying visa fees. Hope I explained properly.[/QUOTE]
Yes bro. Actually i m very awar of this clicking the submiting button, and did a silly mistake for my cousin's visa lodgment thats y i am making awar the people to avoide a small mistake while applying.
1. Create the immi account.
2. Pay the fees.
3. Upload all doccuments then creat hap id for all and save and exit the application.
4. Go to clinic for medical .
5. Wait for the medical uploaded by clinic center.
6. Once you find the medical is done and could be seen in immi server then check all the docunents again weather it seem green in color. If all correct then only submit the application.
I dont agree with you maybe the way you did was long time ago but currently you cant submit the application and upload the documents untill you pay the fees ,after you pay the fees you will upload the documents and upload them one by one until it shows as received for each document ,there is no submit button after you upload the document unless if the case officer contacted you requesting additional documents ,and the submision date is the date of lodging and paying the fees will bot change .

If u submit it and then after go to clinic or attach the pcc before co alocated then it is a big silly mistake.
Thats what i mean.[/QUOTE]


----------



## salahalgadi

I think you are providing incorrect information in fact or may be you are talking about olan outdated sequence 


djdoller said:


> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

salahalgadi said:


> I think you are providing incorrect information in fact or may be you are talking about olan outdated sequence
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Please find the below attachment. 
Undertaking your health check after you lodge the application may cause processing delay.


----------



## Lateef12

Can anyone of you let me know when can i expect my 189 visa grant. My lodgement date is 17th October


----------



## salahalgadi

I agree with the fact that delaying the health check will delay the visa ,but i dont agree about uploading the documents and then sumit the application because you can not start uploading documents if you didnt pay the fees and lodged the application already .su


djdoller said:


> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are providing incorrect information in fact or may be you are talking about olan outdated sequence
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lodgemnt date is the date you pay the fees and it will not be affected if you upload documents ,also you will have good time to upload the documents before the case officer is assigned ,
> So if you are ij hurry pay the fees and upload what you have now and then upload the PCC and the health check clearance
> 
> 
> brainstorm87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect information. Do all things asap untill 60 days. Once each single docs r uploaded then only submit the application. Untill submit it co will not alocated and if you already submit the application dont touch the medical until the co asked the medical to do it. Otherwise your application will be delay for up to 6 months. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please find the below attachment.
> Undertaking your health check after you lodge the application may cause processing delay.
Click to expand...


----------



## 90.ajoshi

@Amazing Tiger: did you get your grant? What are your case details?


----------



## adishjain86

Lateef12 said:


> Can anyone of you let me know when can i expect my 189 visa grant. My lodgement date is 17th October


Nobody can predict when you will receive the Grant since it depends on various factors such as your Application, Documents, CO assigned and most imp. is the luck.

Currently, Oct 2nd week applicants are being considered by DIBP. So expect your turn soon i.e. in another week or 2.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Guys do the grant notice come to each applicants email? Or just the email in the immi account?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

salahalgadi said:


> I agree with the fact that delaying the health check will delay the visa ,but i dont agree about uploading the documents and then sumit the application because you can not start uploading documents if you didnt pay the fees and lodged the application already .su


Yeah, that's right. I think they are talking about other visas they would have applied as few visas require you to upload specific documents before you submit your application such as visit visa and partner visa.

But the information provided by them regarding subclass 189/190 is completely incorrect. People wait even hours after submitting visa application before they are able to upload documents.

Also, DIBP advice that don't complete health examination after VISA lodgement is that you don't create new medical examination or eMedical application in ImmiAccount because it will create new HAP ID. When you apply for visa and if medical is required then HAP IDs for all applicants are generated automatically as soon as application is submitted. Therefore DIBP forbids you from creating new eMedical application specially after visa lodgement to avoid duplicate HAP IDs because you can't change which HAP ID to be used for application.


----------



## salahalgadi

You are very right and if someone created the health application before lodging the visa application in immigration websie then he must state in the visa application that the health declaration is completed even if the health check results with panel doctors is ongoing and not finalised yet in order to avoid having two HAP id`s .


MohAdnan said:


> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the fact that delaying the health check will delay the visa ,but i dont agree about uploading the documents and then sumit the application because you can not start uploading documents if you didnt pay the fees and lodged the application already .su
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's right. I think they are talking about other visas they would have applied as few visas require you to upload specific documents before you submit your application such as visit visa and partner visa.
> 
> But the information provided by them regarding subclass 189/190 is completely incorrect. People wait even hours after submitting visa application before they are able to upload documents.
> 
> Also, DIBP advice that don't complete health examination after VISA lodgement is that you don't create new medical examination or eMedical application in ImmiAccount because it will create new HAP ID. When you apply for visa and if medical is required then HAP IDs for all applicants are generated automatically as soon as application is submitted. Therefore DIBP forbids you from creating new eMedical application specially after visa lodgement to avoid duplicate HAP IDs because you can't change which HAP ID to be used for application.
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

salahalgadi said:


> You are very right and if someone created the health application before lodging the visa application in immigration websie then he must state in the visa application that the health declaration is completed even if the health check results with panel doctors is ongoing and not finalised yet in order to avoid having two HAP id`s .
> 
> 
> MohAdnan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the fact that delaying the health check will delay the visa ,but i dont agree about uploading the documents and then sumit the application because you can not start uploading documents if you didnt pay the fees and lodged the application already .su
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's right. I think they are talking about other visas they would have applied as few visas require you to upload specific documents before you submit your application such as visit visa and partner visa.
> 
> But the information provided by them regarding subclass 189/190 is completely incorrect. People wait even hours after submitting visa application before they are able to upload documents.
> 
> Also, DIBP advice that don't complete health examination after VISA lodgement is that you don't create new medical examination or eMedical application in ImmiAccount because it will create new HAP ID. When you apply for visa and if medical is required then HAP IDs for all applicants are generated automatically as soon as application is submitted. Therefore DIBP forbids you from creating new eMedical application specially after visa lodgement to avoid duplicate HAP IDs because you can't change which HAP ID to be used for application.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great knowledge. Then ask everybuddy the same as you think and then be ready for the one of the worst outcome from dibp. Cheers. This is not a knowledge compitition, here we are sharing our experience only. So please without any experience dont say word that can be tough for others. Any ways good luck for your grant.


----------



## Roadzilla

MohAdnan said:


> Yeah, that's right. I think they are talking about other visas they would have applied as few visas require you to upload specific documents before you submit your application such as visit visa and partner visa.
> 
> But the information provided by them regarding subclass 189/190 is completely incorrect. People wait even hours after submitting visa application before they are able to upload documents.
> 
> Also, DIBP advice that don't complete health examination after VISA lodgement is that you don't create new medical examination or eMedical application in ImmiAccount because it will create new HAP ID. When you apply for visa and if medical is required then HAP IDs for all applicants are generated automatically as soon as application is submitted. Therefore DIBP forbids you from creating new eMedical application specially after visa lodgement to avoid duplicate HAP IDs because you can't change which HAP ID to be used for application.





salahalgadi said:


> You are very right and if someone created the health application before lodging the visa application in immigration websie then he must state in the visa application that the health declaration is completed even if the health check results with panel doctors is ongoing and not finalised yet in order to avoid having two HAP id`s .





djdoller said:


> Great knowledge. Then ask everybuddy the same as you think and then be ready for the one of the worst outcome from dibp. Cheers. This is not a knowledge compitition, here we are sharing our experience only. So please without any experience dont say word that can be tough for others. Any ways good luck for your grant.



I will share my experience. I have got a direct grant and have completed the health check before lodging the visa.

- I created a health check application after I received an EOI.
- Used that HAP ID to go for medical examination.
- During VISA lodgement, there is a section where it asks you about any health check done in past 12 months, which I answered as Yes and entered the HAP id in the next field where it asked for HAP id.
- Lodged my VISA. My HAP id was automatically connected to my VISA lodgement and I could see details there. No additional HAP ID generated.


----------



## djdoller

MohAdnan said:


> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the fact that delaying the health check will delay the visa ,but i dont agree about uploading the documents and then sumit the application because you can not start uploading documents if you didnt pay the fees and lodged the application already .su
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's right. I think they are talking about other visas they would have applied as few visas require you to upload specific documents before you submit your application such as visit visa and partner visa.
> 
> But the information provided by them regarding subclass 189/190 is completely incorrect. People wait even hours after submitting visa application before they are able to upload documents.
> 
> Also, DIBP advice that don't complete health examination after VISA lodgement is that you don't create new medical examination or eMedical application in ImmiAccount because it will create new HAP ID. When you apply for visa and if medical is required then HAP IDs for all applicants are generated automatically as soon as application is submitted. Therefore DIBP forbids you from creating new eMedical application specially after visa lodgement to avoid duplicate HAP IDs because you can't change which HAP ID to be used for application.
Click to expand...

Brother, once you submit the visa application, eventualy you can not touch the medical section. So there is no option to create secomd time. You can upload other doccuments before the co alocated but should not submit only PCC and Medical once you lodge the visa. Otherwise it xan delay. I am not talking that you can't. I am talking you should not.


----------



## djdoller

Roadzilla said:


> MohAdnan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's right. I think they are talking about other visas they would have applied as few visas require you to upload specific documents before you submit your application such as visit visa and partner visa.
> 
> But the information provided by them regarding subclass 189/190 is completely incorrect. People wait even hours after submitting visa application before they are able to upload documents.
> 
> Also, DIBP advice that don't complete health examination after VISA lodgement is that you don't create new medical examination or eMedical application in ImmiAccount because it will create new HAP ID. When you apply for visa and if medical is required then HAP IDs for all applicants are generated automatically as soon as application is submitted. Therefore DIBP forbids you from creating new eMedical application specially after visa lodgement to avoid duplicate HAP IDs because you can't change which HAP ID to be used for application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salahalgadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very right and if someone created the health application before lodging the visa application in immigration websie then he must state in the visa application that the health declaration is completed even if the health check results with panel doctors is ongoing and not finalised yet in order to avoid having two HAP id`s .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great knowledge. Then ask everybuddy the same as you think and then be ready for the one of the worst outcome from dibp. Cheers. This is not a knowledge compitition, here we are sharing our experience only. So please without any experience dont say word that can be tough for others. Any ways good luck for your grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will share my experience. I have got a direct grant and have completed the health check before lodging the visa.
> 
> - I created a health check application after I received an EOI.
> - Used that HAP ID to go for medical examination.
> - During VISA lodgement, there is a section where it asks you about any health check done in past 12 months, which I answered as Yes and entered the HAP id in the next field where it asked for HAP id.
> - Lodged my VISA. My HAP id was automatically connected to my VISA lodgement and I could see details there. No additional HAP ID generated.
Click to expand...

Yes. Because they validate the hap if you did within a year. And visa lodgement after the medical done is the best idea to get direct grant. If not done for medical then its best to wait untill co asked.


----------



## MohAdnan

djdoller said:


> Great knowledge. Then ask everybuddy the same as you think and then be ready for the one of the worst outcome from dibp. Cheers. This is not a knowledge compitition, here we are sharing our experience only. So please without any experience dont say word that can be tough for others. Any ways good luck for your grant.


I'm not trying to compete anyone here. Take it easy mate.



Roadzilla said:


> I will share my experience. I have got a direct grant and have completed the health check before lodging the visa.
> 
> - I created a health check application after I received an EOI.
> - Used that HAP ID to go for medical examination.
> - During VISA lodgement, there is a section where it asks you about any health check done in past 12 months, which I answered as Yes and entered the HAP id in the next field where it asked for HAP id.
> - Lodged my VISA. My HAP id was automatically connected to my VISA lodgement and I could see details there. No additional HAP ID generated.


Yes, health examination before lodgement is encouraged so you can mention that HAP ID in your visa application and eventually connected to your application.

If you don't do it before lodgement you can still generate HAP ID after you have lodged visa application using View health assessment link.

What DIBP doesn't want you to do is create new health/eMedical application in ImmiAccount after lodgement of your visa, that's it!


----------



## Roadzilla

djdoller said:


> Yes. Because they validate the hap if you did within a year. And visa lodgement after the medical done is the best idea to get direct grant. If not done for medical then its best to wait untill co asked.



Well, one of my friend did Medicals after lodging the VISA but before the CO contact. Got direct grant. What matters is, before or after, before CO touches your file, is everything in order.


----------



## djdoller

Roadzilla said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Because they validate the hap if you did within a year. And visa lodgement after the medical done is the best idea to get direct grant. If not done for medical then its best to wait untill co asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one of my friend did Medicals after lodging the VISA but before the CO contact. Got direct grant. What matters is, before or after, before CO touches your file, is everything in order.
Click to expand...

Dibp has mention this information in their website that dont do it. This is really strange. My cousin is waiting for any contact from co since 4 months. As we thought that we did mistake and did nedical before co asked and after visa lodge. In your case it was a direct grant. I am really preety sure that we all are missing something. But any way your word give me some relief that i will be ok as there is no any mistake. Thanks for your details.


----------



## djdoller

Roadzilla said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Because they validate the hap if you did within a year. And visa lodgement after the medical done is the best idea to get direct grant. If not done for medical then its best to wait untill co asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one of my friend did Medicals after lodging the VISA but before the CO contact. Got direct grant. What matters is, before or after, before CO touches your file, is everything in order.
Click to expand...




Who should not use My Health Declarations?

You should not use My Health Declarations if you:

have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.

Can you please explain this.


----------



## Roadzilla

djdoller said:


> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.
> 
> Can you please explain this.


I cannot comment on this. What I have seen, I have informed. But , its better to stick to the things as they have asked. In your case, it just a matter of luck that it has got delayed. Best wishes.


----------



## djdoller

Roadzilla said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.
> 
> Can you please explain this.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot comment on this. What I have seen, I have informed. But , its better to stick to the things as they have asked. In your case, it just a matter of luck that it has got delayed. Best wishes.
Click to expand...

This mean you also believe that dibp processing is not same for all as they mention in their website.


----------



## Roadzilla

djdoller said:


> This mean you also believe that dibp processing is not same for all as they mention in their website.


No comments.


----------



## Patriotvn

djdoller said:


> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> 
> Can you please explain this.



It’s totally clear mates, 

What you should NOT do AFTER lodging visa is create a new application in My Health Declaration. But you can of course generate your Hap ID from View Health assessment link IN your visa application. It means that system will not create 2 Hap IDs for you, that’s all DIBP needs.

I have some friends who got their direct grant and did in this way. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla

Patriotvn said:


> It’s totally clear mates,
> 
> What you should NOT do AFTER lodging visa is create a new application in My Health Declaration. But you can of course generate your Hap ID from View Health assessment link IN your visa application. It means that system will not create 2 Hap IDs for you, that’s all DIBP needs.
> 
> I have some friends who got their direct grant and did in this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what my friend too did. I think this totally makes sense.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you will see minimum of 10-15 grants tomorrow. Even I bet on my grant for tomorrow with my wife. (Party tomorrow). Get ready folks, most of the backlogers will make it. Few of silent followers Wil also write " I am a silent follower of the post and happy to announce.... And thank you to forum members).. keep your post and party ready! Best of luck!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. After a long time i could laugh a loud. Really happy to read your words, its really give me a lot faith that there will be a hidden power somewhere. But after a long wait i m really exhaust , i can't see my grant at this stage as i m in the last 10% queue. It means a different scene for my case and it can not predict how much time still to go. Coz my 8 months limit is already exceed. But still hope for the best. Your posts are really enjoyable and gives a little strength. Thanks bro.
Click to expand...


Have u called them bro

If yes what did they say, if no what are you waiting for ????


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi guys, is there a "Must Make First Entry.." date for Onshore 189 grant or is it only for Offshore?


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you will see minimum of 10-15 grants tomorrow. Even I bet on my grant for tomorrow with my wife. (Party tomorrow). Get ready folks, most of the backlogers will make it. Few of silent followers Wil also write " I am a silent follower of the post and happy to announce.... And thank you to forum members).. keep your post and party ready! Best of luck!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. After a long time i could laugh a loud. Really happy to read your words, its really give me a lot faith that there will be a hidden power somewhere. But after a long wait i m really exhaust , i can't see my grant at this stage as i m in the last 10% queue. It means a different scene for my case and it can not predict how much time still to go. Coz my 8 months limit is already exceed. But still hope for the best. Your posts are really enjoyable and gives a little strength. Thanks bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have u called them bro
> 
> If yes what did they say, if no what are you waiting for ????
Click to expand...

Actualy my agent told me to wait for few more days. As my last update was on 17/10/17. My newborns medical hasbeen updated by system. So its no point to call as my application is falling in last category of 10%. So that means the timeline does not affect in my case. Once the co will revise my file , she will issue the grant. As there are too heavy workload because of the cotizenship process and clearence so we have to wait only. And dibp told not to contact frequent as it can delay the process.


----------



## djdoller

Roadzilla said:


> Patriotvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s totally clear mates,
> 
> What you should NOT do AFTER lodging visa is create a new application in My Health Declaration. But you can of course generate your Hap ID from View Health assessment link IN your visa application. It means that system will not create 2 Hap IDs for you, that’s all DIBP needs.
> 
> I have some friends who got their direct grant and did in this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is what my friend too did. I think this totally makes sense.
Click to expand...

I really dont understand that creating the hap ID for second time. HAP OD is a unic barcode that reflect your medical procedure. But weather you have created the Hap or not, computer is not going to check by its own. If you havent generate the Hap and then lodge the visa , then how to say you will generate second time. In my case once the hap was generated the next day i could see the other attachments buttons on screen but the Hap Id button was off screen. That means once i already lodge my file i could not do anything since then now. If in your case if you can generate the hap again even you already lodge your visa then your case is unic.


----------



## aks80

Roadzilla said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Because they validate the hap if you did within a year. And visa lodgement after the medical done is the best idea to get direct grant. If not done for medical then its best to wait untill co asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one of my friend did Medicals after lodging the VISA but before the CO contact. Got direct grant. What matters is, before or after, before CO touches your file, is everything in order.
Click to expand...

This is correct. Doing it before visa lodge is fine. You can also do it immediately after. Both methods are acceptable to DIBP.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you will see minimum of 10-15 grants tomorrow. Even I bet on my grant for tomorrow with my wife. (Party tomorrow). Get ready folks, most of the backlogers will make it. Few of silent followers Wil also write " I am a silent follower of the post and happy to announce.... And thank you to forum members).. keep your post and party ready! Best of luck!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. After a long time i could laugh a loud. Really happy to read your words, its really give me a lot faith that there will be a hidden power somewhere. But after a long wait i m really exhaust , i can't see my grant at this stage as i m in the last 10% queue. It means a different scene for my case and it can not predict how much time still to go. Coz my 8 months limit is already exceed. But still hope for the best. Your posts are really enjoyable and gives a little strength. Thanks bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have u called them bro
> 
> If yes what did they say, if no what are you waiting for ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actualy my agent told me to wait for few more days. As my last update was on 17/10/17. My newborns medical hasbeen updated by system. So its no point to call as my application is falling in last category of 10%. So that means the timeline does not affect in my case. Once the co will revise my file , she will issue the grant. As there are too heavy workload because of the cotizenship process and clearence so we have to wait only. And dibp told not to contact frequent as it can delay the process.
Click to expand...


So u added your child later


Its going to be a great December


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice me what is the fate of receiving Gsm allocated commencement mail?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the name of your CO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its another day. Your 50% prejedice has been come true. Now lets see on tomorrow. Waiting for the golden December. Have a good luck to all and be ready for the rain of Geants as christmas is near and santa is comming to do magic.
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you will see minimum of 10-15 grants tomorrow. Even I bet on my grant for tomorrow with my wife. (Party tomorrow). Get ready folks, most of the backlogers will make it. Few of silent followers Wil also write " I am a silent follower of the post and happy to announce.... And thank you to forum members).. keep your post and party ready! Best of luck!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. After a long time i could laugh a loud. Really happy to read your words, its really give me a lot faith that there will be a hidden power somewhere. But after a long wait i m really exhaust , i can't see my grant at this stage as i m in the last 10% queue. It means a different scene for my case and it can not predict how much time still to go. Coz my 8 months limit is already exceed. But still hope for the best. Your posts are really enjoyable and gives a little strength. Thanks bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have u called them bro
> 
> If yes what did they say, if no what are you waiting for ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actualy my agent told me to wait for few more days. As my last update was on 17/10/17. My newborns medical hasbeen updated by system. So its no point to call as my application is falling in last category of 10%. So that means the timeline does not affect in my case. Once the co will revise my file , she will issue the grant. As there are too heavy workload because of the cotizenship process and clearence so we have to wait only. And dibp told not to contact frequent as it can delay the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So u added your child later
> 
> 
> Its going to be a great December
Click to expand...

Yes.
Lodgement 9/3/17
Co contacted 12/06/17
Employment Doccument provided 14/06/17
Baby born 13/06/17
Medical done - me/wife/elder daughter 28/06/17
Newborn added 15/08/17
Newborns medical requested 25/09/17
Newborns medical done 28/09/17
Last updated date in immi a/c 17/10/17
Grant #######


----------



## buntygwt

djdoller said:


> Yes.
> Lodgement 9/3/17
> Co contacted 12/06/17
> Employment Doccument provided 14/06/17
> Baby born 13/06/17
> Medical done - me/wife/elder daughter 28/06/17
> Newborn added 15/08/17
> Newborns medical requested 25/09/17
> Newborns medical done 28/09/17
> Last updated date in immi a/c 17/10/17
> Grant #######


hello djdoller,

what employment docs u had submitted Initially, and what missing asked by CO ?

Thanks n goodluck


----------



## spramod006

Anyone else from 12th Oct got grant?


----------



## tasi

Do DIBP grant single digit visas a day? How long does it take? I lodged my visa on the 9th of november, it seems like its going to take forever.


----------



## djdoller

buntygwt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Lodgement 9/3/17
> Co contacted 12/06/17
> Employment Doccument provided 14/06/17
> Baby born 13/06/17
> Medical done - me/wife/elder daughter 28/06/17
> Newborn added 15/08/17
> Newborns medical requested 25/09/17
> Newborns medical done 28/09/17
> Last updated date in immi a/c 17/10/17
> Grant #######
> 
> 
> 
> hello djdoller,
> 
> what employment docs u had submitted Initially, and what missing asked by CO ?
> 
> Thanks n goodluck
Click to expand...

Nothing was missing. But co perticurlarly ask to submit banks statement for all employment periods. My agent did not told me to send him so. But later i submit it all along with Whole ITR TOO.


----------



## djdoller

I think today is a BLACK friday.


----------



## adishjain86

spramod006 said:


> Anyone else from 12th Oct got grant?


As per immi-tracker only one. I have been waiting for a response from last 2 days but seems DIBP is not interested in processing further applications.


----------



## alpha7

I have a query, I had been contacted by CO for providing payslips from my previous organization, I have only submitted 2 payslips (last two months in that organization) and pressed information provided button. There hasn’t been any further requests from CO. Now I think I should have submitted more payslips or consolidated payslip for each year. Can I submit/attach additional documents after I have pressed the information provided button and intimate CO on the same?

===================================
ANZSCO code: 263111 Network and Systems Engineer
ACS Assessment Outcome: 26/Apr/2017
PTE: L:86, R:79, S:83, W:84
EOI Submitted with 70 points
Invite: 09/Aug/2017
Visa Lodge : 23/Aug/2017
Grant: Waiting


----------



## djdoller

alpha7 said:


> I have a query, I had been contacted by CO for providing payslips from my previous organization, I have only submitted 2 payslips (last two months in that organization) and pressed information provided button. There hasn’t been any further requests from CO. Now I think I should have submitted more payslips or consolidated payslip for each year. Can I submit/attach additional documents after I have pressed the information provided button and intimate CO on the same?
> 
> ===================================
> ANZSCO code: 263111 Network and Systems Engineer
> ACS Assessment Outcome: 26/Apr/2017
> PTE: L:86, R:79, S:83, W:84
> EOI Submitted with 70 points
> Invite: 09/Aug/2017
> Visa Lodge : 23/Aug/2017
> Grant: Waiting


Send the email along with your TRN they will surely consider it. But y u didn't attach all pay slips earlier?


----------



## alex.alter

alpha7 said:


> I have a query, I had been contacted by CO for providing payslips from my previous organization, I have only submitted 2 payslips (last two months in that organization) and pressed information provided button. There hasn’t been any further requests from CO. Now I think I should have submitted more payslips or consolidated payslip for each year. Can I submit/attach additional documents after I have pressed the information provided button and intimate CO on the same?
> 
> ===================================
> ANZSCO code: 263111 Network and Systems Engineer
> ACS Assessment Outcome: 26/Apr/2017
> PTE: L:86, R:79, S:83, W:84
> EOI Submitted with 70 points
> Invite: 09/Aug/2017
> Visa Lodge : 23/Aug/2017
> Grant: Waiting


better to send an annual pay slip or minimum of 3 pay slips for every work year.


----------



## alex.alter

no grants today for Oct applicants ?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Damm this is to slow December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpha7

djdoller said:


> Send the email along with your TRN they will surely consider it. But y u didn't attach all pay slips earlier?


Thanks for your reply,

I did not had them handy, had to request my organization to provide them.


----------



## MohAdnan

alpha7 said:


> I have a query, I had been contacted by CO for providing payslips from my previous organization, I have only submitted 2 payslips (last two months in that organization) and pressed information provided button. There hasn’t been any further requests from CO. Now I think I should have submitted more payslips or consolidated payslip for each year. Can I submit/attach additional documents after I have pressed the information provided button and intimate CO on the same?
> 
> ===================================
> ANZSCO code: 263111 Network and Systems Engineer
> ACS Assessment Outcome: 26/Apr/2017
> PTE: L:86, R:79, S:83, W:84
> EOI Submitted with 70 points
> Invite: 09/Aug/2017
> Visa Lodge : 23/Aug/2017
> Grant: Waiting


Don't worry if you have already pressed that button. Just upload now what you have got without sending them any email.


----------



## jas2017

Dear experts,
I had lodged on 19th Sep. Got CO contact on 2nd Nov. CO asked for the health of my kid. This was already done before lodging but my kid’s health is not coming in immiaccount as I had made a mistake in his date of birth in emedical. I uploaded the information sheet of my kid from emedical. And clicked on information provided. 
Now, as there is no response even after 29 days of CO contact, I am worried. What else needs to be done if health is not coming up in immiaccount?

Thanks
Jas


----------



## djdoller

alpha7 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send the email along with your TRN they will surely consider it. But y u didn't attach all pay slips earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> I did not had them handy, had to request my organization to provide them.[/QUO0TE]
> 
> What is the last updated date in your immi account? And which docs u submited last inspite of payslips?
Click to expand...


----------



## manuks007

Hi All,

I got an employment verification call from AHC yesterday. They asked me about my education background, employment details and also asked me to send my payslips and bank statements to one email ID. I have provided all the information. I dont know how much more time is it going to take. Do you have some idea?

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## aniththomas

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an employment verification call from AHC yesterday. They asked me about my education background, employment details and also asked me to send my payslips and bank statements to one email ID. I have provided all the information. I dont know how much more time is it going to take. Do you have some idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu



I applied on 16th August and was contacted by CO on 25th September for form1221. Today, I got an email from AHC requesting for my bank statements proving my current employment. No phone calls though. Curious about next contact!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn

Some people who lodged on 27th Oct,2017....they also got visa grant.


----------



## Nmonga32

apbtn said:


> Some people who lodged on 27th Oct,2017....they also got visa grant.


And, yet, some people who lodged the application more than 9 months back are still waiting... :confused2:


----------



## yatin888

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an employment verification call from AHC yesterday. They asked me about my education background, employment details and also asked me to send my payslips and bank statements to one email ID. I have provided all the information. I dont know how much more time is it going to take. Do you have some idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Hi
I did get similar call requesting payslips and bank statement for first employment year be emailed to certain email address on 16th October 2017.

Then there has been no new development.

Don't know when the case might get picked up again.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NikiMohan

I have applied for 189 visa. The CO asked for a new PCC as the old one has expired. Does it mean that all security checks have been completed? How long does it usually take to receive the PR after submitting the new PCC?


----------



## tasi

NikiMohan said:


> I have applied for 189 visa. The CO asked for a new PCC as the old one has expired. Does it mean that all security checks have been completed? How long does it usually take to receive the PR after submitting the new PCC?



Hi, i am a bit confused with your signature, do you mean 2017 and not 2016? Why did you get your first and second CO contact?


----------



## AbhayJha

apbtn said:


> Some people who lodged on 27th Oct,2017....they also got visa grant.


Who lodged on 27th and got grant? Onshore or offshore? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

AbhayJha said:


> Who lodged on 27th and got grant? Onshore or offshore?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Who lodged on 27th and got grant? Onshore or offshore? Also myimmitracker doesn't have any such grant lodged. As far as I know only applicants till 12th Oct have been granted/contacted. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_88

AbhayJha said:


> Who lodged on 27th and got grant? Onshore or offshore? Also myimmitracker doesn't have any such grant lodged. As far as I know only applicants till 12th Oct have been granted/contacted.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Onshore guy from Germany. Go to status by month of submission on immitracker. There is one.


----------



## alex.alter

AbhayJha said:


> Who lodged on 27th and got grant? Onshore or offshore? Also myimmitracker doesn't have any such grant lodged. As far as I know only applicants till 12th Oct have been granted/contacted.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


latest offshore is 12 Oct. 27th onshore


----------



## JHubble

djdoller said:


> Nothing was missing. But co perticurlarly ask to submit banks statement for all employment periods. My agent did not told me to send him so. But later i submit it all along with Whole ITR TOO.


Hi,
You mentioned that you were requested to send Bank Statements for ALL employment periods.

Does that mean even for the employment period we DON'T claim points is also included?

In your case did you claim points for all Employment periods?


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey guys,

I'll be submitting the application with my wife.
Question - since we got the invite on one account only (with one of us as a dependent on the other), how do we create separate HAP ids? I believe we need to have different HAP ids for medicals?
Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Also any link to videos on how to submit would greatly help. 
TIA.


----------



## ravinder.529

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'll be submitting the application with my wife.
> Question - since we got the invite on one account only (with one of us as a dependent on the other), how do we create separate HAP ids? I believe we need to have different HAP ids for medicals?
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Also any link to videos on how to submit would greatly help.
> TIA.


Pl refer below thread. It has all the detail.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## NikiMohan

tasi said:


> Hi, i am a bit confused with your signature, do you mean 2017 and not 2016? Why did you get your first and second CO contact?


Hi.. the dates are correct. Actually my application was delayed coz of security check...later put on hold coz my wife was pregnant. After baby is born, we submitted all the documents including new pcc for all of us on Nov 6th 2017. The co added the baby in the application on nov 7th... wondering how much more time b4 getting the visa...


----------



## grsr

Dear All,

I had lodged on 07-Oct-2017 and got a CO contact on 28-Nov-2017. I already did a blunder of uploading 60 documents under my application (but limit not exceeded for my family members). Now CO asked for some documents. 

Firstly, as there was no notification in my immi login, I responded to my email with the documents. One day after I responded by email, I saw the notification in my login. I think I should not have responded to email. 

Then, I have uploaded them into my family member's account with a cover note. Is there anything I could have done better ?

Experts, please comment what impact it could have.


----------



## sharma_1987

I am happy to share this with everyone that I and my partner got our grants today. Please check my signatures for details. My IED is 24th of January. 

Can anyone let me good threads or articles who can help me in making my first trip? I am planning to make my trip during the last week of December.

Thanks to Andy, Sultan, Vikash and everyone for all your help.


----------



## djdoller

JHubble said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was missing. But co perticurlarly ask to submit banks statement for all employment periods. My agent did not told me to send him so. But later i submit it all along with Whole ITR TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> You mentioned that you were requested to send Bank Statements for ALL employment periods.
> 
> Does that mean even for the employment period we DON'T claim points is also included?
> 
> In your case did you claim points for all Employment periods?
Click to expand...

You should submit the bank statements for the employment periods, which you claimed, not necessary for other employment.


----------



## AmazingTiger

sharma_1987 said:


> I am happy to share this with everyone that I and my partner got our grants today. Please check my signatures for details. My IED is 24th of January.
> 
> Can anyone let me good threads or articles who can help me in making my first trip? I am planning to make my trip during the last week of December.
> 
> Thanks to Andy, Sultan, Vikash and everyone for all your help.


Congrats and best of luck !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

sharma_1987 said:


> I am happy to share this with everyone that I and my partner got our grants today. Please check my signatures for details. My IED is 24th of January.
> 
> Can anyone let me good threads or articles who can help me in making my first trip? I am planning to make my trip during the last week of December.
> 
> Thanks to Andy, Sultan, Vikash and everyone for all your help.


Congratulations.
I noticed that your IED is just about 2 months forth.
Isnt IED 9 months from date of grant?


----------



## kinnu369

sharma_1987 said:


> I am happy to share this with everyone that I and my partner got our grants today. Please check my signatures for details. My IED is 24th of January.
> 
> Can anyone let me good threads or articles who can help me in making my first trip? I am planning to make my trip during the last week of December.
> 
> Thanks to Andy, Sultan, Vikash and everyone for all your help.


Congrats and best of luck for your future !


----------



## umashanker

Can anyone explain me , why I received co commencement mail after 50 days? If they are not happy with my documents why still they have not ask for documents?
I lodge my visa on 10 october and i got gsm allocated commencement mail on 30 November.
What are chance and consequences?


----------



## aks80

umashanker said:


> Can anyone explain me , why I received co commencement mail after 50 days? If they are not happy with my documents why still they have not ask for documents?
> I lodge my visa on 10 october and i got gsm allocated commencement mail on 30 November.
> What are chance and consequences?


We can all only speculate about the process. 

However, getting a commencement mail means there is additional processing needed for your application. It could be that it gets passed to another CO due to load balancing or some document (like a PCC, for example) or job related docs needs to be validated. When it gets picked up again, the CO assigned at that point could very well ask you for more documents or clarifications. Or you may just get the grant! And this could happen within a few weeks of getting the commencement mail.

So, if your application is solid, there is nothing to worry. Yes, the wait is painful but you should come out fine on the other side of it. Best of luck.


----------



## anju_bala

Can anyone recommend me what should I do now as I got this message in Health statement "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment"


----------



## aks80

anju_bala said:


> Can anyone recommend me what should I do now as I got this message in Health statement "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment"


Nothing for you to do but wait to see what the status changes to. If the case is sent to Bupa, this means your medicals could not be satisfactorily cleared at the first level of screening. In most cases, Bupa checks and they are fine with it and the status changes to all clear.

In the event of any additional tests or other data needed, you will be informed.


----------



## anju_bala

aks80 said:


> anju_bala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend me what should I do now as I got this message in Health statement "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment"
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing for you to do but wait to see what the status changes to. If the case is sent to Bupa, this means your medicals could not be satisfactorily cleared at the first level of screening. In most cases, Bupa checks and they are fine with it and the status changes to all clear.
> 
> In the event of any additional tests or other data needed, you will be informed.
Click to expand...

 Thank you so much for your answer but one thing that I want to know is there any serious problem as I am fine I really don't have any kind of disease and never had even


----------



## baruazone

anju_bala said:


> Thank you so much for your answer but one thing that I want to know is there any serious problem as I am fine I really don't have any kind of disease and never had even


Hadn't your clinic asked you about this? They must have asked you some questions about your medical history or old medical reports if they would have found anything not appropriate.

If all was clear then it is just a message which would change once medicals are finalized by them.


----------



## hsrajpal

yatin888 said:


> Congratulations.
> I noticed that your IED is just about 2 months forth.
> Isnt IED 9 months from date of grant?


IED is calculated from PCC and medicals whichever is earlier... It's exactly one year from them ...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anju_bala

baruazone said:


> anju_bala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your answer but one thing that I want to know is there any serious problem as I am fine I really don't have any kind of disease and never had even
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't your clinic asked you about this? They must have asked you some questions about your medical history or old medical reports if they would have found anything not appropriate.
> 
> If all was clear then it is just a message which would change once medicals are finalized by them.
Click to expand...

 They asked and I replied the same don't have any serious medical history at all I just had urinal test twice becoz first blood was present in the report as they said its ok not an issue just repeat it and next time report was fine as I was empty stomach that's why little blood problem was showing in the report that's it nothing else except this they didn't ask anything and to do anything


----------



## sharma_1987

yatin888 said:


> Congratulations.
> I noticed that your IED is just about 2 months forth.
> Isnt IED 9 months from date of grant?


Thanks a lot. IED is mostly 1 year from the date of the medicals.


----------



## AmazingTiger

umashanker said:


> Can anyone explain me , why I received co commencement mail after 50 days? If they are not happy with my documents why still they have not ask for documents?
> I lodge my visa on 10 october and i got gsm allocated commencement mail on 30 November.
> What are chance and consequences?


It is not about them being unhappy with the documentation that you provided. We are entering the realm of speculation here. May be your case details require additional validation either because of inherent reasons or external reasons mandated by DIBP processes which may or may not have anything to do with you.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Help urgent*

Dear All

Please HELP!!

CO contacted me for below:

*Character declaration details request
*As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must
provide further information about:

I DID NOT have criminal offence
I DID NOT answer yes to any character questions

My case was with GSM Brisbane and now with GSM Adelaide
I think there is huge mistake going on

Please help


----------



## klusarun

djdoller said:


> You should submit the bank statements for the employment periods, which you claimed, not necessary for other employment.




Congrats buddy


----------



## umashanker

aks80 said:


> We can all only speculate about the process.
> 
> However, getting a commencement mail means there is additional processing needed for your application. It could be that it gets passed to another CO due to load balancing or some document (like a PCC, for example) or job related docs needs to be validated. When it gets picked up again, the CO assigned at that point could very well ask you for more documents or clarifications. Or you may just get the grant! And this could happen within a few weeks of getting the commencement mail.
> 
> So, if your application is solid, there is nothing to worry. Yes, the wait is painful but you should come out fine on the other side of it. Best of luck.


Thank you for your beautiful explanation.
I am afraid of waiting another 40-50 days beacuse my case is passes to another postion CO, HE/ she may look it in serial so my case will be picked up after all backlog clear.


----------



## umashanker

AmazingTiger said:


> It is not about them being unhappy with the documentation that you provided. We are entering the realm of speculation here. May be your case details require additional validation either because of inherent reasons or external reasons mandated by DIBP processes which may or may not have anything to do with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your nice clarification 
My questions is if my case needed extra validation or clarification why am i not receiving any documents asked? Or any other communication from new CO .
DOES IT MEAN I HAVE WAIT ANOTHER 40-50 days so that co will pick up my case and will ask documents or something with me?


----------



## grsr

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please HELP!!
> 
> CO contacted me for below:
> 
> *Character declaration details request
> *As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must
> provide further information about:
> 
> I DID NOT have criminal offence
> I DID NOT answer yes to any character questions
> 
> My case was with GSM Brisbane and now with GSM Adelaide
> I think there is huge mistake going on
> 
> Please help


I think you selected YES in Form 80, Part K (Character). If you have done this by mistake, then you should declare that it was a mistake (send the correction form). Else, you should provide details of the questions where you answered YES.


----------



## AmazingTiger

umashanker said:


> Thank you for your nice clarification
> My questions is if my case needed extra validation or clarification why am i not receiving any documents asked? Or any other communication from new CO .
> DOES IT MEAN I HAVE WAIT ANOTHER 40-50 days so that co will pick up my case and will ask documents or something with me?


Venturing further into the realm of speculation, again just an example to help you visualise; Can one not imagine that for some reason DIBP had to validate the authenticity of some of your documents in addition to the standard validations that they perform for all cases. It is quite possible that such a task might take a fortnight or more.

In other words there can be n different things that they might be checking and they may or may not have to come back to you for clarification.

And yes, IMO, a 30 day wait does seem quite plausible.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

December 2nd week is going to be full of grants


----------



## alex.alter

Kevin22 said:


> December 2nd week is going to be full of grants


Hope so


----------



## Nedsrtark

grsr said:


> I think you selected YES in Form 80, Part K (Character). If you have done this by mistake, then you should declare that it was a mistake (send the correction form). Else, you should provide details of the questions where you answered YES.


I checked and i didn't find any Yes to any question


----------



## RESTLESS

Kevin22 said:


> December 2nd week is going to be full of grants


I already lost the bet on first week! 
Yeah it seems that the rain is a bit delayed. Anyways keep your chimnis open for the Santa to deliver you grant. 
Best of luck!


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 2nd week is going to be full of grants
> 
> 
> 
> I already lost the bet on first week!
> Yeah it seems that the rain is a bit delayed. Anyways keep your chimnis open for the Santa to deliver you grant.
> Best of luck!
Click to expand...

Don't loose the hope. 1% hope can divert in 99% luck. So still i hope for the best and i am with you bro. The rain will start soon. Just matter of time. Cheers.


----------



## Heprex

Nedsrtark said:


> I checked and i didn't find any Yes to any question


Check your application summary, you might accidentally tick yes in the last part/page of the application. Under "Character declarations". You can check this in your application by downloading the PDF.


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

Did anyone experience more than 2 months' delay between 2 CO contacts?

I guess, CO responds within 2 months if they need additional information. Otherwise, case remains pending until granted.

Please comment


----------



## alex.alter

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Did anyone experience more than 2 months' delay between 2 CO contacts?
> 
> I guess, CO responds within 2 months if they need additional information. Otherwise, case remains pending until granted.
> 
> Please comment


you have mentioned in your sig that CO asked for "online access to verify wife's PTE Score". How dd you give online access ?


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Form 1221 query*

Hi experts,

I submitted my application on 12th Oct,2017 with 70 points, Software engineer.

So far no contact. From post here, I can see, for direct grant, I should upload resume and form 1221 as well.
Please help me with Form 1221 query:
Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of intended date of arrival? What to fill in this, as I have not planned anything yet.
Q19: Intended date of departure? what to fill in this?
Q20:Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia
Q40: Do you intend to work in Australia? if yes, name of employer? I plan to search for job, so i dont know about my potential employer yet.
Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia? what to fill in this.

Please help.


----------



## Vinopaal

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I received the ITA on 8th November. I'm waiting for PCC and Medicals to get done.
> Should I fill the online application and pay the fees today, and upload PCC and Medicals later?
> Will this mean my visa lodge date will be counted as today, or will it get reset once I upload documents?


I had uploaded few documents on Friday and got direct grant on Monday. So it wont reset your lodgement date for sure. 

Don't worry.


----------



## Vinopaal

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Guys do the grant notice come to each applicants email? Or just the email in the immi account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will come to Primary applicant Email Id and also you can see the grant in your immiaccount.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*CO Contact Notification*

Hi experts,

If CO contacts for any query related to primary or dependent, whether i will get email on primary applicant or secondary applicant email id.
Also, will it be there in immi account mail-box as well.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## tasi

Vinopaal said:


> Mahesh Vandote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys do the grant notice come to each applicants email? Or just the email in the immi account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It will come to Primary applicant Email Id and also you can see the grant in your immiaccount.
Click to expand...

What if you have lodged it through an agent??
Do you have to wait till the agent notifies you?


----------



## Vinopaal

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> If CO contacts for any query related to primary or dependent, whether i will get email on primary applicant or secondary applicant email id.
> Also, will it be there in immi account mail-box as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Only Primary applicant will get the email. Hopefully, it should be there in immi account as well, not sure.


----------



## RESTLESS

AmazingTiger said:


> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your nice clarification
> My questions is if my case needed extra validation or clarification why am i not receiving any documents asked? Or any other communication from new CO .
> DOES IT MEAN I HAVE WAIT ANOTHER 40-50 days so that co will pick up my case and will ask documents or something with me?
> 
> 
> 
> Venturing further into the realm of speculation, again just an example to help you visualise; Can one not imagine that for some reason DIBP had to validate the authenticity of some of your documents in addition to the standard validations that they perform for all cases. It is quite possible that such a task might take a fortnight or more.
> 
> In other words there can be n different things that they might be checking and they may or may not have to come back to you for clarification.
> 
> And yes, IMO, a 30 day wait does seem quite plausible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Theoretically, it's all true and commencement email is just a CO allocation notification. But the problem is if you see the statistics on immitracker, it took much longer to get grant for people with this email. Some of the guys are waiting since June with commencement email. Best of luck!


----------



## Vinopaal

tasi said:


> What if you have lodged it through an agent??
> Do you have to wait till the agent notifies you?


Only agent will get the notifications and they will let you know,


----------



## alex.alter

tasi said:


> What if you have lodged it through an agent??
> Do you have to wait till the agent notifies you?


usually everything gets sent to agents email. you can ask the agent to share the application with your immi account. or you can try vevo using the trn number to check if you have received the grant.


----------



## NAVK

Hi Guys, how to withdraw a visa application via immi account?


----------



## alex.alter

NAVK said:


> Hi Guys, how to withdraw a visa application via immi account?


 Removing the application from your ImmiAccount does not withdraw the application.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/can-i-withdraw-my-visa-application


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 2nd week is going to be full of grants
> 
> 
> 
> I already lost the bet on first week!
> Yeah it seems that the rain is a bit delayed. Anyways keep your chimnis open for the Santa to deliver you grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't loose the hope. 1% hope can divert in 99% luck. So still i hope for the best and i am with you bro. The rain will start soon. Just matter of time. Cheers.
Click to expand...

Full of hope and will buy an old wine to open on the day of grant.


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 2nd week is going to be full of grants
> 
> 
> 
> I already lost the bet on first week!
> Yeah it seems that the rain is a bit delayed. Anyways keep your chimnis open for the Santa to deliver you grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't loose the hope. 1% hope can divert in 99% luck. So still i hope for the best and i am with you bro. The rain will start soon. Just matter of time. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full of hope and will buy an old wine to open on the day of grant.
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 2nd week is going to be full of grants
> 
> 
> 
> I already lost the bet on first week!
> Yeah it seems that the rain is a bit delayed. Anyways keep your chimnis open for the Santa to deliver you grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't loose the hope. 1% hope can divert in 99% luck. So still i hope for the best and i am with you bro. The rain will start soon. Just matter of time. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full of hope and will buy an old wine to open on the day of grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.[/QUOTE
> Today 1 grant reported with CO contact of 24th August. Good to see the positive outcomes even on Saturday.
Click to expand...


----------



## ajayaustralia

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> Did anyone experience more than 2 months' delay between 2 CO contacts?
> 
> I guess, CO responds within 2 months if they need additional information. Otherwise, case remains pending until granted.
> 
> Please comment


I have been waiting since last 2+months, last contact was on 26th September.


----------



## ozbound2k

Hi Guys

While uploading documents after lodging Visa (189)
Can you advice under which category to upload following Documents 
1. Identity Documents like Aadhar and PAN card
2. Photograph. 
3. Name Change Affidavit

I was going through previous threads and noticed people uploaded their identity documents under category
like "National Identity Documents","Identity Evidence Of", "Change of Name, Evidence of" but I can't find these categories.

*When I click "Attach More Documents", I cant find any category there except other documents.Please refer attachment.*


I can only see below categories:
Skills Assessment, Evidence of
Birth or Age, Evidence of
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Travel Document
Character, Evidence of
Health, Evidence of
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of


----------



## tasi

NAVK said:


> Hi Guys, how to withdraw a visa application via immi account?


Just out of curiosity and if it doesnt not contain personal information, why are you withdrawing you GSM visa application?


----------



## thomas8888

ozbound2k said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> While uploading documents after lodging Visa (189)
> Can you advice under which category to upload following Documents
> 1. Identity Documents like Aadhar and PAN card
> 2. Photograph.
> 3. Name Change Affidavit
> 
> I was going through previous threads and noticed people uploaded their identity documents under category
> like "National Identity Documents","Identity Evidence Of", "Change of Name, Evidence of" but I can't find these categories.
> 
> 
> I can only see below categories:
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Character, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of


You can upload under "identity,evidence of other"
I have uploaded the PAN under the category mentioned


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

thomas8888 said:


> You can upload under "identity,evidence of other"
> I have uploaded the PAN under the category mentioned
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply mate...but I am not getting 'identity,evidence of other'
I am only getting categories that i mentioned above

Will it be possible for you to share screenshot of categories you can see 

I am suspecting may be this is a technical glitch with my account


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wstriker77

*New Born HAP ID*



wstriker77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a wait of more than 3 months, my baby has finally been added to my application on the Immi Account.
> 
> I have uploaded the Passport and Birth Certificate under my Child's ID. However, i am unable to do anything regarding the medical. Under the "View Health Assessment" section for the baby, i am not getting any option for the medicals in order to generate the Hap ID (as I did in my case). Nor the HAP ID has been written in the case officer's email.
> 
> Can anyone please advise how i can generate the Hap ID for the baby.



Hi Experts.

Need your advice.


----------



## hsrajpal

wstriker77 said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> Need your advice.


How many days passed after your baby added in application.... I got it 15 days after ...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wstriker77

hsrajpal said:


> How many days passed after your baby added in application.... I got it 15 days after ...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It has been 10 Days since the baby was added.


----------



## skm4au

sharma_1987 said:


> I am happy to share this with everyone that I and my partner got our grants today. Please check my signatures for details. My IED is 24th of January.
> 
> Can anyone let me good threads or articles who can help me in making my first trip? I am planning to make my trip during the last week of December.
> 
> Thanks to Andy, Sultan, Vikash and everyone for all your help.


Sharma Ji, Sorry for being late in congratulating the moment which has given sleepless nights and low moral all this time.

Lastly congratulations to you and your family and I hope our common CO will focus and mine and other friends applications as well.


----------



## skm4au

umashanker said:


> Can anyone explain me , why I received co commencement mail after 50 days? If they are not happy with my documents why still they have not ask for documents?
> I lodge my visa on 10 october and i got gsm allocated commencement mail on 30 November.
> What are chance and consequences?


Brother, you are now in Queue just like few of us and dont know our fault.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Same here waiting for grant after immi commencement mail on 11th Oct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks for reply mate...but I am not getting 'identity,evidence of other'
> I am only getting categories that i mentioned above
> 
> Will it be possible for you to share screenshot of categories you can see
> 
> I am suspecting may be this is a technical glitch with my account
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Not really, I am also seeing only ‘Others’ in more documents section and looks like you cannot add any new section unless you have attached earlier. I suppose this must be a ‘new’ feature after their latest update.


----------



## tasi

bhagat.dabas said:


> Same here waiting for grant after immi commencement mail on 11th Oct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you lodge your gisa?


----------



## RESTLESS

skm4au said:


> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain me , why I received co commencement mail after 50 days? If they are not happy with my documents why still they have not ask for documents?
> I lodge my visa on 10 october and i got gsm allocated commencement mail on 30 November
> What are chance and consequences?
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, you are now in Queue just like few of us and dont know our fault.
Click to expand...

Who is your CO?


----------



## ozbound2k

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Not really, I am also seeing only ‘Others’ in more documents section and looks like you cannot add any new section unless you have attached earlier. I suppose this must be a ‘new’ feature after their latest update.


Thanks for checking mate.. I have sent mail to immigration technical team...let see what they reply... otherwise will upload all documents which don't fit anywhere under other documents 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## srisg48rao

Hi Guys,

From India:
I submitted my visa application for 189 on 31st Oct 2017. 
I have uploaded all the documents required except PCC and Medicals.

With current processing time of around 5 months mentioned in IMMI website,I have a doubt whether i should go for PCC and medicals now itself or wait until CO is assigned and asks for it?

My Concern is if I go for medicals and PCC, Visa Grant date will be accordingly decided and I may have to rush in for a first entry if I get my Visa around April or May.

PLease guide me.

Regards,
Srinivas Rao
Points: 65
189 Visa, Software Engineer stream
Visa lodged: 31st Oct 2017 with all docs uploaded except PCC and Medicals


----------



## AmazingTiger

srisg48rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From India:
> I submitted my visa application for 189 on 31st Oct 2017.
> I have uploaded all the documents required except PCC and Medicals.
> 
> With current processing time of around 5 months mentioned in IMMI website,I have a doubt whether i should go for PCC and medicals now itself or wait until CO is assigned and asks for it?
> 
> My Concern is if I go for medicals and PCC, Visa Grant date will be accordingly decided and I may have to rush in for a first entry if I get my Visa around April or May.
> 
> PLease guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas Rao
> Points: 65
> 189 Visa, Software Engineer stream
> Visa lodged: 31st Oct 2017 with all docs uploaded except PCC and Medicals


With one CO contact, based on how things are, you should consider yourself lucky to get a grant within 5 months of lodging date. At then minimum COs are taking 3-4 months to give an application a second look.

If I were you, I would not delay PCC or medical any further.



Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

srisg48rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> From India:
> I submitted my visa application for 189 on 31st Oct 2017.
> I have uploaded all the documents required except PCC and Medicals.
> 
> With current processing time of around 5 months mentioned in IMMI website,I have a doubt whether i should go for PCC and medicals now itself or wait until CO is assigned and asks for it?
> 
> My Concern is if I go for medicals and PCC, Visa Grant date will be accordingly decided and I may have to rush in for a first entry if I get my Visa around April or May.
> 
> PLease guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas Rao
> Points: 65
> 189 Visa, Software Engineer stream
> Visa lodged: 31st Oct 2017 with all docs uploaded except PCC and Medicals


IED is usually 12 months from the date of your PCC or medicals, whichever is earlier.

From what you are saying, if you are going to arrange your PCC and Medicals now, your IED should be in December of 2018.

So I do not follow your logic for arriving at April/May IED.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

tasi said:


> When did you lodge your gisa?




06 sept


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

bhagat.dabas said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your gisa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06 sept
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I lodged on 20th September and commencement email on 9th November


----------



## mnrajan77

RESTLESS said:


> I lodged on 20th September and commencement email on 9th November



All the best for all trying this 6th december


----------



## srisg48rao

AmazingTiger said:


> IED is usually 12 months from the date of your PCC or medicals, whichever is earlier.
> 
> From what you are saying, if you are going to arrange your PCC and Medicals now, your IED should be in December of 2018.
> 
> So I do not follow your logic for arriving at April/May IED.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



Thanks a lot for ur reply. 
I meant if I get my VISA granted during April, May 2018 (current processing time around 5 months) ,i will get around 5 months till Dec 2018 for the first entry.

But, if the CO contacts and then again he takes 3 to 4 months to process then better get it done now itself.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Form 1221 query*

Hi experts,

I submitted my application on 12th Oct,2017 with 70 points, Software engineer.

So far no contact. From post here, I can see, for direct grant, I should upload resume and form 1221 as well.
Please help me with Form 1221 query:
Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of intended date of arrival? What to fill in this, as I have not planned anything yet.
Q19: Intended date of departure? what to fill in this?
Q20:Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia
Q40: Do you intend to work in Australia? if yes, name of employer? I plan to search for job, so i dont know about my potential employer yet.
Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia? what to fill in this.

Please help.


----------



## mnrajan77

Congratulations Vinay.


----------



## Nedsrtark

*GSM Adelaide*

Expats


Does GSM Adelaide has a contact number?


----------



## andreyx108b

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I submitted my application on 12th Oct,2017 with 70 points, Software engineer.
> 
> So far no contact. From post here, I can see, for direct grant, I should upload resume and form 1221 as well.
> Please help me with Form 1221 query:
> Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of intended date of arrival? What to fill in this, as I have not planned anything yet.
> Q19: Intended date of departure? what to fill in this?
> Q20:Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia
> Q40: Do you intend to work in Australia? if yes, name of employer? I plan to search for job, so i dont know about my potential employer yet.
> Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia? what to fill in this.
> 
> Please help.


Q18: Say, I plan to arrive within bla bla month after grant, the best case scenario is XXX Month, XXX Year. 
Q19: I am moving permanently 
Q20: If you know your way, then give details or NA
Q21: NA. 
Q40: I will be looking for a job after I arrive. 
Q43: N/A


----------



## andreyx108b

Nedsrtark said:


> Expats
> 
> 
> Does GSM Adelaide has a contact number?


I think its centralised number for DIBP.


----------



## Nedsrtark

andreyx108b said:


> I think its centralised number for DIBP.



Please HELP!!

CO contacted me for below:

"As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must provide further information"

I DID NOT have criminal offence

I DID NOT answer yes to any character questions ( Application-form 80 Self or Spoues"

My case was with GSM Brisbane and now with GSM Adelaide

I think there is huge mistake going on
I replied them mail Explain my case 

Is CO flexible to reply ?? What can i do??


Please help


----------



## andreyx108b

Nedsrtark said:


> Please HELP!!
> 
> CO contacted me for below:
> 
> "As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must provide further information"
> 
> I DID NOT have criminal offence
> 
> I DID NOT answer yes to any character questions ( Application-form 80 Self or Spoues"
> 
> My case was with GSM Brisbane and now with GSM Adelaide
> 
> I think there is huge mistake going on
> I replied them mail Explain my case
> 
> Is CO flexible to reply ?? What can i do??
> 
> 
> Please help


You should be fine. Do you have copy of your form 80? just explain that you did not answer yes and upload a proper copy.


----------



## Nedsrtark

andreyx108b said:


> You should be fine. Do you have copy of your form 80? just explain that you did not answer yes and upload a proper copy.


I have copy signed which I uploaded already

So i have to reupload again the forms ( Application-form 80 Self or Spouse-Statuary Declaration- Pdf of the reply email ) and press information Provided button??

Thanks for your quick reply

I feel Frustrated because of this mistake in CO request which will delay the grant i feel Frustrated


----------



## RESTLESS

andreyx108b said:


> Nedsrtark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expats
> 
> 
> Does GSM Adelaide has a contact number?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its centralised number for DIBP.
Click to expand...

Andrey , what's your take on immi commencement email?


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

alex.alter said:


> you have mentioned in your sig that CO asked for "online access to verify wife's PTE Score". How dd you give online access ?


i uploaded screenshot of results sent to dibp notification from Pearson account


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

ajayaustralia said:


> I have been waiting since last 2+months, last contact was on 26th September.


it is not uncommon. people have been waiting for months since last contact.

my question is did anyone receive a contact on 26th sept and then 3 months later again asking for additional information?

what i am trying to point out is CO lets us know if they require any additional information within 2 months of IP pressed instead of keeping us waiting for more than 2 months and then requesting more information.

so, i am very optimistic that your documents are in order and next notification you receive will be a golden email.

good luck!


----------



## djdoller

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting since last 2+months, last contact was on 26th September.
> 
> 
> 
> it is not uncommon. people have been waiting for months since last contact.
> 
> my question is did anyone receive a contact on 26th sept and then 3 months later again asking for additional information?
> 
> what i am trying to point out is CO lets us know if they require any additional information within 2 months of IP pressed instead of keeping us waiting for more than 2 months and then requesting more information.
> 
> so, i am very optimistic that your documents are in order and next notification you receive will be a golden email.
> 
> good luck!
Click to expand...

Earlier co took only 30 to 45 days in between 2 contacts. But according to the current trends, it seems to raised at 45 to 90 days approx. So it is the best idea not to be desperate and just enjoy this waiting game. The reason behind this to telling by me is there is no certain time fixed by immigration even they put the timeline in each immi account of applicants. But each month the time line is changing since long. So dibp should mention the timeline for all applicants according to each month lodgement rather than the same (5-8 months) because dibp timeline get change according to the situation. I know after 16 december this digit will be changed from 5-8 months to 6 -10 or any othet number.
So i suggest that not to wait as desperately as it can waste our time and spoile our brain and efficiency too.
But yes we can just do one thing all together , and its HOPE FOR THE BEST. The positive energy can change our luck. 
Best luck to all.


----------



## NAVK

tasi said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, how to withdraw a visa application via immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity and if it doesnt not contain personal information, why are you withdrawing you GSM visa application?
Click to expand...

Not 189 but 457. First I have lodged 457 then with in two weeks I have lodged 189. So currently two applications are open. Want to use 457 bridging A for any emergency travel and if I get my 189 before 457 then I should withdraw 457.


----------



## aks80

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I submitted my application on 12th Oct,2017 with 70 points, Software engineer.
> 
> So far no contact. From post here, I can see, for direct grant, I should upload resume and form 1221 as well.
> Please help me with Form 1221 query:
> Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of intended date of arrival? What to fill in this, as I have not planned anything yet.
> Q19: Intended date of departure? what to fill in this?
> Q20:Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia
> Q40: Do you intend to work in Australia? if yes, name of employer? I plan to search for job, so i dont know about my potential employer yet.
> Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia? what to fill in this.
> 
> Please help.


1221 isn't mandatory. Not sure why many in this forum seem to believe it's required.


----------



## djdoller

aks80 said:


> Expat_vinay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I submitted my application on 12th Oct,2017 with 70 points, Software engineer.
> 
> So far no contact. From post here, I can see, for direct grant, I should upload resume and form 1221 as well.
> Please help me with Form 1221 query:
> Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of intended date of arrival? What to fill in this, as I have not planned anything yet.
> Q19: Intended date of departure? what to fill in this?
> Q20:Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia
> Q40: Do you intend to work in Australia? if yes, name of employer? I plan to search for job, so i dont know about my potential employer yet.
> Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia? what to fill in this.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 1221 isn't mandatory. Not sure why many in this forum seem to believe it's required.
Click to expand...

Not compulsary. You may or may not submit it.


----------



## Heprex

aks80 said:


> 1221 isn't mandatory. Not sure why many in this forum seem to believe it's required.


Because it has been requested by some CO.


----------



## aks80

Heprex said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1221 isn't mandatory. Not sure why many in this forum seem to believe it's required.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been requested by some CO.
Click to expand...

I am sure it was asked for a specific case but haven't seen a situation where a grant was held up because 1221 wasn't submitted.


----------



## Heprex

aks80 said:


> I am sure it was asked for a specific case but haven't seen a situation where a grant was held up because 1221 wasn't submitted.


Yep, that's what people here trying to avoid. To be contacted and requested for that simple form. So it's better to upload it along with other documents if you want direct grant.

Edit: and with the situation now, you don't want to be contacted for that reason.


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi Experts, I got my grant last Friday. can you please recommend me any good thread which can help me in making my permanent move to Australia. This could consist of things to do and things not to do, anything of this sort. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## srikeek

I lodged my application on July 23rd. CO contact on Sep 15 for some certificate my idiot agent forgot to upload. Now waiting... waiting...


----------



## shekharsince1986

srikeek said:


> I lodged my application on July 23rd. CO contact on Sep 15 for some certificate my idiot agent forgot to upload. Now waiting... waiting...


Same story dude!! I wish I could've repented my own mistake..!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinyjan

Applied for the Visa Sub Class 189 and wife pregnant. all documents except medical given Requested to Hold the application till the birth of Baby. got the reply from CO
"your health component of your application will be placed on hold until the birth of your child". does
what does this mean only my medical hold everything else cleared ? 
My PCC now expired do i need to update my PCC? need expert advise.


----------



## adishjain86

You can refer to this post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html

AJ.



sharma_1987 said:


> Hi Experts, I got my grant last Friday. can you please recommend me any good thread which can help me in making my permanent move to Australia. This could consist of things to do and things not to do, anything of this sort. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## djdoller

vinyjan said:


> Applied for the Visa Sub Class 189 and wife pregnant. all documents except medical given Requested to Hold the application till the birth of Baby. got the reply from CO
> "your health component of your application will be placed on hold until the birth of your child". does
> what does this mean only my medical hold everything else cleared ?
> My PCC now expired do i need to update my PCC? need expert advise.


When did u lodge visa?


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

I have heard IED usually within 1 year of PCC or medical whichever is earlier.

In my case, my PCC was done on 06-Jan-2017 and medical in April-2017. I lodged visa in Feb-2017. However, I haven't received grant and responded on last CO contact on 15th Sept.

Since it is nearly one year since my PCC, what would be the IED in case I get a grant by Feb-2018 considering current timeline of 5 months?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## MohAdnan

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have heard IED usually within 1 year of PCC or medical whichever is earlier.
> 
> In my case, my PCC was done on 06-Jan-2017 and medical in April-2017. I lodged visa in Feb-2017. However, I haven't received grant and responded on last CO contact on 15th Sept.
> 
> Since it is nearly one year since my PCC, what would be the IED in case I get a grant by Feb-2018 considering current timeline of 5 months?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


If your PCC expires before visa is granted then you will be advised to get new PCC.


----------



## Sourabh123

MohAdnan said:


> If your PCC expires before visa is granted then you will be advised to get new PCC.


Thank you.

Understood that. My question in such case what will be the IED?

1. In case of a new PCC 
2. PCC nearing expiry but not expired

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

Sourabh123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Understood that. My question in such case what will be the IED?
> 
> 1. In case of a new PCC
> 2. PCC nearing expiry but not expired
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


1. IED will be set to medical's expiry date

2. If granted before existing PCC expires, probably CO will waive off IED condition for you or extend it to few weeks. It's totally at CO's discretion.


----------



## tasi

MohAdnan said:


> Sourabh123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have heard IED usually within 1 year of PCC or medical whichever is earlier.
> 
> In my case, my PCC was done on 06-Jan-2017 and medical in April-2017. I lodged visa in Feb-2017. However, I haven't received grant and responded on last CO contact on 15th Sept.
> 
> Since it is nearly one year since my PCC, what would be the IED in case I get a grant by Feb-2018 considering current timeline of 5 months?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> 
> 
> If your PCC expires before visa is granted then you will be advised to get new PCC.
Click to expand...

Is it the same with medicals??


----------



## MohAdnan

tasi said:


> Is it the same with medicals??


Yes.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Any grants? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Any grants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope nothing in immitracker for today  so far


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Nope nothing in immitracker for today  so far



November is a disaster man, hope its wont be the same for December too


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

By present trend, even December is also disaster. Not much on 1st and 2nd, after 15th we can't expect more grants due to Christmas holidays nearing.


----------



## rpalni

What happened to Adelaide, sine last 2-4 days there are very less grants and all are from brisbane, no grant from Adelaide.


----------



## djdoller

Today dibp system is under maintainance and outage. So no grant in immitracker.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Today dibp system is under maintainance and outage. So no grant in immitracker.


Again


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today dibp system is under maintainance and outage. So no grant in immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Again
Click to expand...

Users that encounter the error ‘This service is temporarily unavailable’ should try again later.

But its ok now. One grant is recirded in immitracker.


----------



## dillipreddy

Someone said that they will be on leave for about one month .....any truth in this ??


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today dibp system is under maintainance and outage. So no grant in immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Users that encounter the error ‘This service is temporarily unavailable’ should try again later.
> 
> But its ok now. One grant is recirded in immitracker.
Click to expand...

Surprisingly, GSM Brisbane which was out of equation becoming relevant especially with old cases. So the pressure I believe is on GSM Adelaide leading to delayed processing especially post-CO contact.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

dillipreddy said:


> Someone said that they will be on leave for about one month .....any truth in this ??


they will be off for about 2 weeks i guess, by next week.


----------



## BabuPorora

RESTLESS said:


> Surprisingly, GSM Brisbane which was out of equation becoming relevant especially with old cases. So the pressure I believe is on GSM Adelaide leading to delayed processing especially post-CO contact.


I got CO contact today asking some clarification on employment. It's from GSM Adelaide.

261313
Visa lodged on 13th Oct 2017

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

BabuPorora said:


> I got CO contact today asking some clarification on employment. It's from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 261313
> Visa lodged on 13th Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Some good news, this means they are working on the cases at this point (10th - 20th Oct), thanks for the info friend.

BW what did they ask for? and what you uploaded at the submit?


----------



## BabuPorora

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Some good news, this means they are working on the cases at this point (10th - 20th Oct), thanks for the info friend.
> 
> BW what did they ask for? and what you uploaded at the submit?


It's very subjective. I am working as a contractor in UAE. I submitted separate employment letter from my employer and their UAE client. Now they asked to submit a proof which correlates between them. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHomeAU

Hi All,

My PTE results came and i will be filling EOI in few days time. i got 65 points in total and +5 for 190 
can someone tell me how long it will take to get invite for 26311?


----------



## djdoller

BabuPorora said:


> Mahesh Vandote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good news, this means they are working on the cases at this point (10th - 20th Oct), thanks for the info friend.
> 
> BW what did they ask for? and what you uploaded at the submit?
> 
> 
> 
> It's very subjective. I am working as a contractor in UAE. I submitted separate employment letter from my employer and their UAE client. Now they asked to submit a proof which correlates between them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Are you self employed? As a contractor.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My PTE results came and i will be filling EOI in few days time. i got 65 points in total and +5 for 190
> can someone tell me how long it will take to get invite for 26311?


Better look in the below link and EOI Threads to get some kind of idea, 190 no one can say when for sure i guess.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## BabuPorora

djdoller said:


> Are you self employed? As a contractor.


Not really. It's a US based company. That's the reason I ended up submitting two letters since I m in Dubai. Did anyone in this forum noticed similar cased before?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

BabuPorora said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you self employed? As a contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. It's a US based company. That's the reason I ended up submitting two letters since I m in Dubai. Did anyone in this forum noticed similar cased before?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Submit your your UAE work visa ( client name will be reflecting on your visa). Get client statement that you are working with them. Any contract or project report dually signed by you and client. Payment record from client to your company etc. I think these documents will suffice the requirements of CO. And if you can get a letter from your employer that you are working as a contractor with xyz company for xyz project.


----------



## biggy85

Guys. Visa granted for me, missus and kid !

261312
Lodged - Feb 23
CO contact for Medicals - Mar 08
Employer verification email - Nov 10
HR replied back on - Nov 30
Grant - Dec 4
Adelaide

I was almost ready to forget about OZ last week, but somehow felt the need to approach current employer HR to see if they received any emp verification call/email. To my surprise, they did receive an email - twice! Once in October and another on 10th (good that they sent another reminder!). For some reason I couldn't fathom, they just put it on hold and didn't reply back. I was on them last Thursday( explained the criticality ) and they did reply back. Woke up today to find the grant emails  

Advise - do approach your HR if it has been more than 6-7 months. Be proactive.

Hor vi neevan ho - bow down in humility. 

All the best to everyone. Patience always pays off in the end.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

biggy85 said:


> Guys. Visa granted for me, missus and kid !
> 
> 261312
> Lodged - Feb 23
> CO contact for Medicals - Mar 08
> Employer verification email - Nov 10
> HR replied back on - Nov 30
> Grant - Dec 4
> Adelaide
> 
> I was almost ready to forget about OZ last week, but somehow felt the need to approach current employer HR to see if they received any emp verification call/email. To my surprise, they did receive an email - twice! Once in October and another on 10th (good that they sent another reminder!). For some reason I couldn't fathom, they just put it on hold and didn't reply back. I was on them last Thursday( explained the criticality ) and they did reply back. Woke up today to find the grant emails
> 
> Advise - do approach your HR if it has been more than 6-7 months. Be proactive.
> 
> Hor vi neevan ho - bow down in humility.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience always pays off in the end.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## BabuPorora

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Some good news, this means they are working on the cases at this point (10th - 20th Oct), thanks for the info friend.
> 
> BW what did they ask for? and what you uploaded at the submit?


Looks like they are working on cases at full speed. Found below info in another forum that's also from GSM Adelaide

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=950386

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

biggy85 said:


> Guys. Visa granted for me, missus and kid !
> 
> 261312
> Lodged - Feb 23
> CO contact for Medicals - Mar 08
> Employer verification email - Nov 10
> HR replied back on - Nov 30
> Grant - Dec 4
> Adelaide
> 
> I was almost ready to forget about OZ last week, but somehow felt the need to approach current employer HR to see if they received any emp verification call/email. To my surprise, they did receive an email - twice! Once in October and another on 10th (good that they sent another reminder!). For some reason I couldn't fathom, they just put it on hold and didn't reply back. I was on them last Thursday( explained the criticality ) and they did reply back. Woke up today to find the grant emails
> 
> Advise - do approach your HR if it has been more than 6-7 months. Be proactive.
> 
> Hor vi neevan ho - bow down in humility.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience always pays off in the end.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk




Congrats man


Applied in june 28th
Co contact on 15th aug


Waiting 


Any advise


----------



## Kevin22

Kevin22 said:


> biggy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys. Visa granted for me, missus and kid !
> 
> 261312
> Lodged - Feb 23
> CO contact for Medicals - Mar 08
> Employer verification email - Nov 10
> HR replied back on - Nov 30
> Grant - Dec 4
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide
> 
> I was almost ready to forget about OZ last week, but somehow felt the need to approach current employer HR to see if they received any emp verification call/email. To my surprise, they did receive an email - twice! Once in October and another on 10th (good that they sent another reminder!). For some reason I couldn't fathom, they just put it on hold and didn't reply back. I was on them last Thursday( explained the criticality ) and they did reply back. Woke up today to find the grant emails
> 
> Advise - do approach your HR if it has been more than 6-7 months. Be proactive.
> 
> Hor vi neevan ho - bow down in humility.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience always pays off in the end.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man
> 
> 
> Applied in june 28th
> Co contact on 15th aug
> 
> 
> Waiting
> 
> 
> Any advise
Click to expand...


Mail.come from wat address????


----------



## nithin.raghav

What is the minimum number of days for the team to grant PR after we apply. ? Is it Job code depended or is it generic. ? 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## BabuPorora

RESTLESS said:


> Submit your your UAE work visa ( client name will be reflecting on your visa). Get client statement that you are working with them. Any contract or project report dually signed by you and client. Payment record from client to your company etc. I think these documents will suffice the requirements of CO. And if you can get a letter from your employer that you are working as a contractor with xyz company for xyz project.


Thanks mate. I am planning to get letter from HR with those details. Hope that would suffice.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

co asked for pte results I have already sent. hope they will not delay the case.


----------



## Tyneha

Does the employment verification happens for all the employers one has worked for or is it only with the latest one?


----------



## Vinopaal

biggy85 said:


> Guys. Visa granted for me, missus and kid !
> 
> 261312
> Lodged - Feb 23
> CO contact for Medicals - Mar 08
> Employer verification email - Nov 10
> HR replied back on - Nov 30
> Grant - Dec 4
> Adelaide
> 
> I was almost ready to forget about OZ last week, but somehow felt the need to approach current employer HR to see if they received any emp verification call/email. To my surprise, they did receive an email - twice! Once in October and another on 10th (good that they sent another reminder!). For some reason I couldn't fathom, they just put it on hold and didn't reply back. I was on them last Thursday( explained the criticality ) and they did reply back. Woke up today to find the grant emails
> 
> Advise - do approach your HR if it has been more than 6-7 months. Be proactive.
> 
> Hor vi neevan ho - bow down in humility.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience always pays off in the end.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!!


----------



## aniththomas

AHC contacted stating my company is not willing to give any details about employees working with the organisation. How do I go about this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aniththomas said:


> AHC contacted stating my company is not willing to give any details about employees working with the organisation. How do I go about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have you provided references, paystubs, contracts and/or SD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

alex.alter said:


> co asked for pte results I have already sent. hope they will not delay the case.



Was this today? Did u send it via Pearson? Check it again and see if you have sent it.


----------



## rathishv

BabuPorora said:


> Thanks mate. I am planning to get letter from HR with those details. Hope that would suffice.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



I work for government in UAE and my contract is through a third party.
What I did is obtaining a letter from my company's HR stating that I have been hired for the position X and salary Y from <date> until now, through the third party company. Then I attached appointment letter, contract renewal letters etc from the 3rd party company + labour contract, Visa etc with them and bank statements showing salary credits. Also submitted the certificates I got from the company and business card.
Finally I added an Index page detailing the connection and attachments mentioning the pdf pages combined, 
I didn't attach any payslips as I wasn't receiving any. 
Fingers crossed to see if those meets the requirements..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alex.alter

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Was this today? Did u send it via Pearson? Check it again and see if you have sent it.


last Thursday. yeah. pte account says that the report was sent to DIBP and cant send again to the same recipient.


----------



## jithooos

Kevin22 said:


> Mail.come from wat address????




Grant notification mail comes from an address which looks like this 
[email protected]

It’s an automatic mail once the CO finalises your case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

Hi guys,
My immi account is showing "Assessment in Progress" status since 20th Nov.
However, I did not receive any "Assessment commencement email".
And I have not claimed any points for work experience.
No CO contact either.

Can anyone suggest on this. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg

biggy85 said:


> Guys. Visa granted for me, missus and kid !
> 
> 261312
> Lodged - Feb 23
> CO contact for Medicals - Mar 08
> Employer verification email - Nov 10
> HR replied back on - Nov 30
> Grant - Dec 4
> Adelaide
> 
> I was almost ready to forget about OZ last week, but somehow felt the need to approach current employer HR to see if they received any emp verification call/email. To my surprise, they did receive an email - twice! Once in October and another on 10th (good that they sent another reminder!). For some reason I couldn't fathom, they just put it on hold and didn't reply back. I was on them last Thursday( explained the criticality ) and they did reply back. Woke up today to find the grant emails
> 
> Advise - do approach your HR if it has been more than 6-7 months. Be proactive.
> 
> Hor vi neevan ho - bow down in humility.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience always pays off in the end.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


__________________________________________


Congrats mate, I have a similar story and now thinking to connect with HR. Did you tell your HR that this for 189 visa as I am sure in my organisation the HR will straight away say no to reply. My timelines:

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


----------



## shekharsince1986

Bllack said:


> Hi guys,
> My immi account is showing "Assessment in Progress" status since 20th Nov.
> However, I did not receive any "Assessment commencement email".
> And I have not claimed any points for work experience.
> No CO contact either.
> 
> Can anyone suggest on this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


There must be.. Have you applied through an agent?? May be ur agent F*ed it up.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

rathishv said:


> I work for government in UAE and my contract is through a third party.
> What I did is obtaining a letter from my company's HR stating that I have been hired for the position X and salary Y from <date> until now, through the third party company. Then I attached appointment letter, contract renewal letters etc from the 3rd party company + labour contract, Visa etc with them and bank statements showing salary credits. Also submitted the certificates I got from the company and business card.
> Finally I added an Index page detailing the connection and attachments mentioning the pdf pages combined,
> I didn't attach any payslips as I wasn't receiving any.
> Fingers crossed to see if those meets the requirements..:fingerscrossed:


Hi,

I have also done in the same way...... wait for few days direct grant is on the way for us...:couch2:


----------



## jithooos

nithin.raghav said:


> What is the minimum number of days for the team to grant PR after we apply. ? Is it Job code depended or is it generic. ?
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin




Looking at the current trend, direct grants are taking somewhere between 45-50 days. Every case is different and hence no generic predictions !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

shekharsince1986 said:


> There must be.. Have you applied through an agent?? May be ur agent F*ed it up.


Yes I applied through an Agent and he frontloaded all the documents n everything in front of me only.

N also confirmed with him about CO contact but he said No CO contact.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg

shekharsince1986 said:


> There must be.. Have you applied through an agent?? May be ur agent F*ed it up.


All your comms are placed in "View Application Mailbox" tab. Even if you did it through an agent. Please check on that.

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


----------



## Bllack

Now god knows what will happen 
I guess no direct grant.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Bllack said:


> Yes I applied through an Agent and he frontloaded all the documents n everything in front of me only.
> 
> N also confirmed with him about CO contact but he said No CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Clone ur application.. And you would know.. These agents are useless.. Mine also F*ed it up!!!


----------



## aniththomas

andreyx108b said:


> Have you provided references, paystubs, contracts and/or SD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My offer letter, declaration from colleague, payslips, Tax papers and letter from company stating I’m an employee..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

shobhgarg said:


> __________________________________________
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, I have a similar story and now thinking to connect with HR. Did you tell your HR that this for 189 visa as I am sure in my organisation the HR will straight away say no to reply. My timelines:
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


Yes, I did tell them that it was for Aus. They were a bit reluctant at first - wanted me to get permission from senior heads - Glad that one of them did approve to send the reply.


----------



## BabuPorora

rathishv said:


> I work for government in UAE and my contract is through a third party.
> What I did is obtaining a letter from my company's HR stating that I have been hired for the position X and salary Y from <date> until now, through the third party company. Then I attached appointment letter, contract renewal letters etc from the 3rd party company + labour contract, Visa etc with them and bank statements showing salary credits. Also submitted the certificates I got from the company and business card.
> Finally I added an Index page detailing the connection and attachments mentioning the pdf pages combined,
> I didn't attach any payslips as I wasn't receiving any.
> Fingers crossed to see if those meets the requirements..:fingerscrossed:


Great! Could you please share your timelines. Thanks.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bllack

shekharsince1986 said:


> Clone ur application.. And you would know.. These agents are useless.. Mine also F*ed it up!!!


Thanks will try and see..!! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn

Today 5 grants for 189 visa.
I lodged my 189 visa on 25th, Oct 2017 with all the docs including medical and police clearance front-uploaded. When can i expect the grant?


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Schedule one Job Code*



jithooos said:


> Looking at the current trend, direct grants are taking somewhere between 45-50 days. Every case is different and hence no generic predictions !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. Is there any considerations for Schedule 1 job codes like 261111 over others

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## tasi

This time last year, most of my friends got their PR grants in less than one month... It seems like a dream now. Lodged my visa 9th november.


----------



## adishjain86

Another day passed by and not much grants. It's waiting and waiting n waiting... game.



tasi said:


> This time last year, most of my friends got their PR grants in less than one month... It seems like a dream now. Lodged my visa 9th november.


----------



## tasi

Bllack said:


> shekharsince1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be.. Have you applied through an agent?? May be ur agent F*ed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I applied through an Agent and he frontloaded all the documents n everything in front of me only.
> 
> N also confirmed with him about CO contact but he said No CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Is your agent a registered migratuon agent?


----------



## Heprex

adishjain86 said:


> Another day passed by and not much grants. It's waiting and waiting n waiting... game.


Same boat mate. I lodge on Oct 10, and still waiting and yet they have grants for those who lodge Oct 16. Hopefully ours will arrive soon this week, claiming that we will receive it tomorrow.


----------



## alex.alter

anyone here got a co contact for already sent pte results. ? After informing co that the results were already sent with the sent date, how long did it take for the co to pick the case.


----------



## shekharsince1986

alex.alter said:


> anyone here got a co contact for already sent pte results. ? After informing co that the results were already sent with the sent date, how long did it take for the co to pick the case.


I know COs contact for the information they already have as they overlook and a CO contact is actually a bad news looking at the trend.


----------



## AbhayJha

Heprex said:


> Same boat mate. I lodge on Oct 10, and still waiting and yet they have grants for those who lodge Oct 16. Hopefully ours will arrive soon this week, claiming that we will receive it tomorrow.


Oct 16 th was the onshore candidate. Last offshore grant was 12th Oct still. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

AbhayJha said:


> Oct 16 th was the onshore candidate. Last offshore grant was 12th Oct still.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


There is one for offshore too on 16 Oct..

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period


----------



## AbhayJha

kinnu369 said:


> There is one for offshore too on 16 Oct..
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/visa-grants-by-period


Yes but that's not for an indian I believe. Q

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

AbhayJha said:


> Oct 16 th was the onshore candidate. Last offshore grant was 12th Oct still.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Is there any difference between those two? I don't see why it differs from processing times, as DIBP mention that processing times for 189 is 7-8 months. There's no indication either you are onshore or offshore. Anyway, there's this one Nurse from UK who got her/his grant today, and lodgement date is Oct 16, an offshore applicant.


----------



## kinnu369

AbhayJha said:


> Yes but that's not for an indian I believe. Q
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


You mean to say that indians will have a different Q ?


----------



## AbhayJha

Heprex said:


> Is there any difference between those two? I don't see why it differs from processing times, as DIBP mention that processing times for 189 is 7-8 months. There's no indication either you are onshore or offshore. Anyway, there's this one Nurse from UK who got her/his grant today, and lodgement date is Oct 16, an offshore applicant.


Yes, if you see there is a graph on immitracker which shows the trend of how long it takes people of a particular nationality to get visa. Someone from US/UK/Germany will get it faster than India/Nepal /Pakistan. Also onshore applications as far as I know processing time has been faster looking at the trend in immitracker. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

AbhayJha said:


> Yes, if you see there is a graph on immitracker which shows the trend of how long it takes people of a particular nationality to get visa. Someone from US/UK/Germany will get it faster than India/Nepal /Pakistan. Also onshore applications as far as I know processing time has been faster looking at the trend in immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


True...


----------



## AbhayJha

kinnu369 said:


> You mean to say that indians will have a different Q ?


Q was a typo word. I meant different nationality have different processing time. Its thr in immitracker too. Last indian offshore grant is still from 12oct sadly. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

AbhayJha said:


> Yes, if you see there is a graph on immitracker which shows the trend of how long it takes people of a particular nationality to get visa. Someone from US/UK/Germany will get it faster than India/Nepal /Pakistan. Also onshore applications as far as I know processing time has been faster looking at the trend in immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


ooh okay. But why does DIBP not publishing those information? I think it's better to ask DIBP regarding this. Don't you think it's kinda rude of them to prioritize applications based on ethnicity? It's a bad sign for migrants if we are not treated equally.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Guys

Just got to know that AHC today morning called our office. The person who attended the call told us that they want to speak to HR. They said they want to send some form which need to filled by HR...later on they asked for email id where they can send this mail.

My question is:

1. Is there any kind of form which they send to HR which HR needs to fill

2. They called in morning but till evening we have not received any email as yet...i checked with department 

3. Anyone having any info about AHC delhi email id


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky_ponting

Hello,

Looking for a clarification - is bank statement showing salary credits necessary? It looks like some are asked for this info by CO. Do we have people getting grants without it?

I lodged my VISA on 15-Oct - so waiting in the 10-20 Oct slab who seem to be getting CO contacts or direct grants

I've provided company RnR, payslips for every 6 months, ITR throughout my employment period

Reading through the thread, I realised that I am missing the bank statement. Netbanking lets me collect the statement for the last 5 years. This covers my skilled employment period but I was employed for 4 years prior to that. I placed a request to get the statement from the bank but they are saying it will take 4 days 

So should I just collect this 5 years bank statement and upload it for now (hoping it won't raise a flag with the CO and ask for 4 more years statement)? Or just leave it as it is and upload the full statement whenever I get it in the next few days (hoping CO doesn't contact for bank statement)?


----------



## AbhayJha

Heprex said:


> ooh okay. But why does DIBP not publishing those information? I think it's better to ask DIBP regarding this. Don't you think it's kinda rude of them to prioritize applications based on ethnicity? It's a bad sign for migrants if we are not treated equally.


Well i cant say why dibp doesn't publish it. But yeah its based on a lot of political and other factors, treaties between countries and how some countries are perceived high and others are considered as low risk. So there are a lot of factors in play here which are beyond our control and thr ia no point in feeling rude about it or partial. It is what it is. We just need to keep fingers crossed and wait for our turn to come. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Heprex said:


> ooh okay. But why does DIBP not publishing those information? I think it's better to ask DIBP regarding this. Don't you think it's kinda rude of them to prioritize applications based on ethnicity? It's a bad sign for migrants if we are not treated equally.


I disagree with this analysis. Here's what I think is happening irrespective of ethnicity. Your processing time is likely a function of

a) DIBP priorities for your code and visa type

b) Individual CO / center case-load and SLAs

c) Onsite vs offshore

d) Completeness and veracity of your documentation

e) Complexity of your case - applicant who has low work experience and in only one company and has never ventured outside their country will have a simpler case compared to one who has been to multiple countries on assignment. Add a spouse and kid(s) to this and it becomes more complex. Add more jobs and complexity goes up etc. On top of this, add specific countries that you may be from or have visited, the complexity increases.

Its easy to just blame all kinds of factors, but I feel items a and b overwhelmingly decide how soon applications move through the system.


----------



## shekharsince1986

AbhayJha said:


> Well i cant say why dibp doesn't publish it. But yeah its based on a lot of political and other factors, treaties between countries and how some countries are perceived high and others are considered as low risk. So there are a lot of factors in play here which are beyond our control and thr ia no point in feeling rude about it or partial. It is what it is. We just need to keep fingers crossed and wait for our turn to come.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I agree. Allies like US/UK/EU get a grant much more faster than you think. SriLanka/ India / Pak / Bangladesh /Iran or other middle Eastern are high risk zones.


----------



## AbhayJha

aks80 said:


> I disagree with this analysis. Here's what I think is happening irrespective of ethnicity. Your processing time is likely a function of
> 
> a) DIBP priorities for your code and visa type
> 
> b) Individual CO / center case-load and SLAs
> 
> c) Onsite vs offshore
> 
> d) Completeness and veracity of your documentation
> 
> e) Complexity of your case - applicant who has low work experience and in only one company and has never ventured outside their country will have a simpler case compared to one who has been to multiple countries on assignment. Add a spouse and kid(s) to this and it becomes more complex. Add more jobs and complexity goes up etc. On top of this, add specific countries that you may be from or have visited, the complexity increases.
> 
> Its easy to just blame all kinds of factors, but I feel items a and b overwhelmingly decide how soon applications move through the system.


Well in addition to what you said, nationality also plays a role in the visa processing time.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra.../average-time-to-a-grant-based-on-nationality

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

bhagat.dabas said:


> Guys
> 
> Just got to know that AHC today morning called our office. The person who attended the call told us that they want to speak to HR. They said they want to send some form which need to filled by HR...later on they asked for email id where they can send this mail.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1. Is there any kind of form which they send to HR which HR needs to fill
> 
> 2. They called in morning but till evening we have not received any email as yet...i checked with department
> 
> 3. Anyone having any info about AHC delhi email id
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email will be sent from dfat.gov.au
I am not sure if it will be a form, but until sometime last year it used to be a simple email like this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8842234-post15.html*


----------



## dillipreddy

bhagat.dabas said:


> Guys
> 
> Just got to know that AHC today morning called our office. The person who attended the call told us that they want to speak to HR. They said they want to send some form which need to filled by HR...later on they asked for email id where they can send this mail.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1. Is there any kind of form which they send to HR which HR needs to fill
> 
> 2. They called in morning but till evening we have not received any email as yet...i checked with department
> 
> 3. Anyone having any info about AHC delhi email id
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.


Yeah, verification people will come to office if needed and talk to HR and see if the documents you submitted are fine or will send mail to the company and email should be under company name.


----------



## Kevin22

jithooos said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mail.come from wat address????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant notification mail comes from an address which looks like this
> [email protected]
> 
> It’s an automatic mail once the CO finalises your case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I meant for verification. 
Mail comes from what id for verification?



And my company doesn't have an hr. I have given my bosses email address is that OK
???

I ask him everyday if he has recieved any email


I am a june applicant


I get worried


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Government office dont have email id ...they operate on gmail ...i have reflected the same on Reference letter...same is also on office website..the gmail id

I hope AHC will be ok with this




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

dillipreddy said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, verification people will come to office if needed and talk to HR and see if the documents you submitted are fine or will send mail to the company and email should be under company name.




How much time frame this process will take since first call to ..i mean any email or office visit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

bhagat.dabas said:


> Guys
> 
> Just got to know that AHC today morning called our office. The person who attended the call told us that they want to speak to HR. They said they want to send some form which need to filled by HR...later on they asked for email id where they can send this mail.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1. Is there any kind of form which they send to HR which HR needs to fill
> 
> 2. They called in morning but till evening we have not received any email as yet...i checked with department
> 
> 3. Anyone having any info about AHC delhi email id
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your timeline.


----------



## Heprex

AbhayJha said:


> Well i cant say why dibp doesn't publish it. But yeah its based on a lot of political and other factors, treaties between countries and how some countries are perceived high and others are considered as low risk. So there are a lot of factors in play here which are beyond our control and thr ia no point in feeling rude about it or partial. It is what it is. We just need to keep fingers crossed and wait for our turn to come.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Ohh okay, agree with you. There might be some agreement between some countries. Let's how for the best and hope our grant arrive soon. Thanks!


----------



## gee91

Hi,

Anyone here with experience of having to get UAE pcc done?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabuPorora

gee91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here with experience of having to get UAE pcc done?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


From which Emirates you want to get it? Process is depends on which Emirates you are living. If you are currently an expat it's pretty easy. Just pay a fee of 110 AED and complete the request for pcc online. They will email you the pcc within 2 working days if you don't have any criminal history. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

BabuPorora said:


> gee91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here with experience of having to get UAE pcc done?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From which Emirates you want to get it? Process is depends on which Emirates you are living. If you are currently an expat it's pretty easy. Just pay a fee of 110 AED and complete the request for pcc online. They will email you the pcc within 2 working days if you don't have any criminal history.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The easiest, if you are still resident is to download app (MOI UAE). You need to enter your Emirates ID and passport details, enter a valid email etc. The PCC will be in your email within 48 hours. But if you are an ex-resident then good luck... 40 days atleast.


----------



## Kamal 474

i think all new cases from last three months are going to GSM Adelaide. Nothing to GSM Brisbane.


----------



## Amy07

*CO contacted*

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my 189 visa on 14th October and front loaded all the documents including medicals and pcc, but meanwhile my AFP expired last week and yesterday 4th December CO contacted me to upload that. 
I want to know that whether CO find my rest of the documents satisfactory and just need AFP or she can ask for some other document later, as well?


----------



## MohAdnan

Amy07 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 14th October and front loaded all the documents including medicals and pcc, but meanwhile my AFP expired last week and yesterday 4th December CO contacted me to upload that.
> I want to know that whether CO find my rest of the documents satisfactory and just need AFP or she can ask for some other document later, as well?


Normally it's taken as everything else is fine except those requested, however they may ask anything after that as well.


----------



## lauralau88

Hi, i hv got 2 questions:
1. Ive lodged and waiting for CO contact, i would like to know if i missed CO call and email, will i get to know that on my immi account? Or they then just reject my application?
2. If the CO called my old company to do reference check, and my old company refuse to do so, will the CO let me know? Or they just reject my application?
Million thanks!


----------



## MohAdnan

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, i hv got 2 questions:
> 1. Ive lodged and waiting for CO contact, i would like to know if i missed CO call and email, will i get to know that on my immi account? Or they then just reject my application?
> 2. If the CO called my old company to do reference check, and my old company refuse to do so, will the CO let me know? Or they just reject my application?
> Million thanks!


They will let you know for sure and never reject any application straightaway. More on this people who experienced similar situation can answer here.


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

Hi guys, I hope everyone is in a positive mood and having a good day. I would like some kind advice on my situation.

I applied for 189 visa, and I am married. Recently I was assigned a CO who requested for further documents. From my section it was medical etc, and from my wife, they need medical, and more evidence of relationship. We are married for 1.5 years and submitted our marriage certificate, but have lived apart for a while since she had a job, and I went for higher studies.

My question is, after providing the best set of evidence of a relationship, if in the case that the CO is not satisfied, will they:
# reject the entire application
# reject my wife only
# give option to withdraw the application
# give the option to withdraw my wife only from the application

I know that no one can say for sure what will the action be, but any insight, or any comments, possibilities, or past cases/tips are very much appreciated. Also, if they asked for medical exam, can that be a positive sign or it does not mean anything?
I wish everyone the best of luck, and wish everyone success.
Have a great day, and God bless.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

guys any grants today, other than the Onshore applicant?


----------



## NewHomeAU

Hi All,

I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.

I got 2 work experience as given below my agent says its not relevant. I have got acs completion done which they agreed both are relevant. Also as per acs education is equivalent to australian standard but agents says no.

work experience 1. Technical support officer
tenure 1 year 7 months

2. Service Desk Analyst - 5 years 1 month

Acs has deducted 2 years and mentioned approved tenure 4 years+

in EOI it has a question if both jobs are relevant for the occupation applied can i mention it as yes?

Please help me.


----------



## alex.alter

looks like no grants today.


----------



## tasi

alex.alter said:


> looks like no grants today.


This seems like the most inefficient DIBP has been. How does everyone cope with the wait? I am really struggling


----------



## sikkandar

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.
> 
> I got 2 work experience as given below my agent says its not relevant. I have got acs completion done which they agreed both are relevant. Also as per acs education is equivalent to australian standard but agents says no.
> 
> work experience 1. Technical support officer
> tenure 1 year 7 months
> 
> 2. Service Desk Analyst - 5 years 1 month
> 
> Acs has deducted 2 years and mentioned approved tenure 4 years+
> 
> in EOI it has a question if both jobs are relevant for the occupation applied can i mention it as yes?
> 
> Please help me.


What is your education and when did you applied for acs?


----------



## rathishv

Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
It is for me, wife and my kid.

I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today. 

Following is my timeline :

IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
Medicals Done : 13th Oct
DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
IED : 18th Oct 2018


I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum* 

Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


----------



## apbtn

congrats


----------



## Kevin22

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*



Lovely


----------



## kinnu369

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


Congrats buddy.. wish you all the best for your future!!!!


----------



## adishjain86

Congrats buddy.. All the best !!!!

Cheers,
AJ



rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


----------



## HARINDERJEET

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


Congrats champ...:xmasunwrap:


----------



## klusarun

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*




Congrats buddy


----------



## rinoshkk

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


Congrats mate!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys, I hope everyone is in a positive mood and having a good day. I would like some kind advice on my situation.
> 
> I applied for 189 visa, and I am married. Recently I was assigned a CO who requested for further documents. From my section it was medical etc, and from my wife, they need medical, and more evidence of relationship. We are married for 1.5 years and submitted our marriage certificate, but have lived apart for a while since she had a job, and I went for higher studies.
> 
> My question is, after providing the best set of evidence of a relationship, if in the case that the CO is not satisfied, will they:
> # reject the entire application
> # reject my wife only
> # give option to withdraw the application
> # give the option to withdraw my wife only from the application
> 
> I know that no one can say for sure what will the action be, but any insight, or any comments, possibilities, or past cases/tips are very much appreciated. Also, if they asked for medical exam, can that be a positive sign or it does not mean anything?
> I wish everyone the best of luck, and wish everyone success.
> Have a great day, and God bless.


Can you pls share what all documents did you submit for evidence for relationship? 

The more proof you submit, the more genuine the case will be. You can submit the evidences like travel tickets (flight/train) tickets, holiday booking details, joint bank account statements, life insurance certificate with nominee as your spouse, joint property ownership documents, join loan account statement, photos of marriage/family function etc. Try to submit as much evidences as possible. 

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


That's true. Congrats on your grant.


----------



## Kevin22

Experts any updates or forecasts


For applicants from june


----------



## hrpritz

Hi all.
I have lodged my application as Industrial Engineer on 8th Sep. Got 1 CO contact on 20 oct which I have already reverted to.
Now I am planning to resign from my existing company of which i have claimed 10 points for experience.
Pls suggest whether resigning from company has any negative impact on visa application. I will be joining our family business afterwards.


----------



## kinnu369

hrpritz said:


> Hi all.
> I have lodged my application as Industrial Engineer on 8th Sep. Got 1 CO contact on 20 oct which I have already reverted to.
> Now I am planning to resign from my existing company of which i have claimed 10 points for experience.
> Pls suggest whether resigning from company has any negative impact on visa application. I will be joining our family business afterwards.


You will not have any negative impact as you have already claimed points to the experience you have till now. Just inform the DBIP through 'Update Us' button in immi account.


----------



## Salimmanj

Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Salimmanj said:


> Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?




Whats your time line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Frnds just curious to know ur input

Got call yesterday from AHC who want to talk to HR but some how they were unable to do so because government organisations dont have HR

So they took email id from the guy who pick the phone and said they will send email 

Since yesterday morning ...we are in touch with department but they have not received any email 

Is it normal ? In how many days i can expect an email from AHC ?

Everything normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

bhagat.dabas said:


> Frnds just curious to know ur input
> 
> Got call yesterday from AHC who want to talk to HR but some how they were unable to do so because government organisations dont have HR
> 
> So they took email id from the guy who pick the phone and said they will send email
> 
> Since yesterday morning ...we are in touch with department but they have not received any email
> 
> Is it normal ? In how many days i can expect an email from AHC ?
> 
> Everything normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's normal mate. The person who called is different than the one who will be sending the email, maybe CO. Don't worry, you will get it in few days or send a polite reminder after that.


----------



## RESTLESS

Salimmanj said:


> Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?


The only update is I dreamed last night and saw one more immi commencement email coming to my email. Commencement email is becoming a nightmare, swollen eyes, altered sleep, repeatedly checking emails, sinking heart..that's it.


----------



## jtcherian

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys, I hope everyone is in a positive mood and having a good day. I would like some kind advice on my situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 visa, and I am married. Recently I was assigned a CO who requested for further documents. From my section it was medical etc, and from my wife, they need medical, and more evidence of relationship. We are married for 1.5 years and submitted our marriage certificate, but have lived apart for a while since she had a job, and I went for higher studies.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, after providing the best set of evidence of a relationship, if in the case that the CO is not satisfied, will they:
> 
> # reject the entire application
> 
> # reject my wife only
> 
> # give option to withdraw the application
> 
> # give the option to withdraw my wife only from the application
> 
> 
> 
> I know that no one can say for sure what will the action be, but any insight, or any comments, possibilities, or past cases/tips are very much appreciated. Also, if they asked for medical exam, can that be a positive sign or it does not mean anything?
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck, and wish everyone success.
> 
> Have a great day, and God bless.




Hi Danny, i am on the same boat where me and my spouse are in different cities. And i believe just the marriage cert wont suffice.I have given the following as evidences:

1.Marriage Cert
2.Passport endorsement where spouse name is added in each of our passports. 
3.Joint account statement for past 3 months. 
4. Health Insurance proposal form where it mentioned the relation as "wife"
5. Also proof stating the reason for living separately if your case you can get the hr letter. My spouse is studying so obtained the cert from college. 

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sankav

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


Many congratulations on receiving the Grant.

We have also received Pre Invite from NSW(190)..since we are also working in UAE, kindly guide us what all documents u had submitted for visa processing ...especially with regard to the employment what supporting documents you had submitted..Thanks in advance


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?
> 
> 
> 
> The only update is I dreamed last night and saw one more immi commencement email coming to my email. Commencement email is becoming a nightmare, swollen eyes, altered sleep, repeatedly checking emails, sinking heart..that's it.
Click to expand...

No buddy have exact idea what is this mail for. But we can get the clue if more people share their experience on it. For that we need the people who got this mail , and after then what was the outcome, and after this email when did they got co contact or direct grant. And the main doubt in my mind is weather the current co left the case and pass on to other senior co to check the entire case if there is something is not satishfied. I am not 100% sure but as i assumed since long many people got co contact after this email and the case took long to be finalised. Only strange that we dont have all case together who got this email.
Please share all expats who got assessment commence email and then what happened?


----------



## bhagat.dabas

djdoller said:


> No buddy have exact idea what is this mail for. But we can get the clue if more people share their experience on it. For that we need the people who got this mail , and after then what was the outcome, and after this email when did they got co contact or direct grant. And the main doubt in my mind is weather the current co left the case and pass on to other senior co to check the entire case if there is something is not satishfied. I am not 100% sure but as i assumed since long many people got co contact after this email and the case took long to be finalised. Only strange that we dont have all case together who got this email.
> Please share all expats who got assessment commence email and then what happened?




I have not heard as of now that immi guys got CO contact nor read anywhere

Please share any case which u have read that there was co contact after immi mail...99 percent gets grant normally after this email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?
> 
> 
> 
> The only update is I dreamed last night and saw one more immi commencement email coming to my email. Commencement email is becoming a nightmare, swollen eyes, altered sleep, repeatedly checking emails, sinking heart..that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buddy have exact idea what is this mail for. But we can get the clue if more people share their experience on it. For that we need the people who got this mail , and after then what was the outcome, and after this email when did they got co contact or direct grant. And the main doubt in my mind is weather the current co left the case and pass on to other senior co to check the entire case if there is something is not satishfied. I am not 100% sure but as i assumed since long many people got co contact after this email and the case took long to be finalised. Only strange that we dont have all case together who got this email.
> Please share all expats who got assessment commence email and then what happened?
Click to expand...

One thing I am sure is applicant who received this email have gone thru the EV and AHC verification call. DJ doller, I r right what if after commencement email someone will get CO contact? Means CO contact after 100 odd days...
Anyways hope for good. Best of luck!


----------



## Gopsat

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?
> 
> 
> 
> The only update is I dreamed last night and saw one more immi commencement email coming to my email. Commencement email is becoming a nightmare, swollen eyes, altered sleep, repeatedly checking emails, sinking heart..that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buddy have exact idea what is this mail for. But we can get the clue if more people share their experience on it. For that we need the people who got this mail , and after then what was the outcome, and after this email when did they got co contact or direct grant. And the main doubt in my mind is weather the current co left the case and pass on to other senior co to check the entire case if there is something is not satishfied. I am not 100% sure but as i assumed since long many people got co contact after this email and the case took long to be finalised. Only strange that we dont have all case together who got this email.
> Please share all expats who got assessment commence email and then what happened?
Click to expand...

I lodged on 01st October 2017.... 

Immi mail on 22nov.... status is still received. 
In my view...the delay is for everyone and not just Immi commence mail guys. 
So let's be positive. 
And also I have not seen anyone with immi mail being asked for extra documents.


----------



## RESTLESS

Gopsat said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?
> 
> 
> 
> The only update is I dreamed last night and saw one more immi commencement email coming to my email. Commencement email is becoming a nightmare, swollen eyes, altered sleep, repeatedly checking emails, sinking heart..that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buddy have exact idea what is this mail for. But we can get the clue if more people share their experience on it. For that we need the people who got this mail , and after then what was the outcome, and after this email when did they got co contact or direct grant. And the main doubt in my mind is weather the current co left the case and pass on to other senior co to check the entire case if there is something is not satishfied. I am not 100% sure but as i assumed since long many people got co contact after this email and the case took long to be finalised. Only strange that we dont have all case together who got this email.
> Please share all expats who got assessment commence email and then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lodged on 01st October 2017....
> 
> Immi mail on 22nov.... status is still received.
> In my view...the delay is for everyone and not just Immi commence mail guys.
> So let's be positive.
> And also I have not seen anyone with immi mail being asked for extra documents.
Click to expand...

Guys, I need a suggestion, I have a job offer and in fact the employer is asking me everyday to apply for sponsorship visa. I am resisting sponsorship because of the fact that the processing time. What should I do? Should I apply for sponsorship as well? Any suggestion?


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update for people who got immicommencement mail last mnth?
> 
> 
> 
> The only update is I dreamed last night and saw one more immi commencement email coming to my email. Commencement email is becoming a nightmare, swollen eyes, altered sleep, repeatedly checking emails, sinking heart..that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No buddy have exact idea what is this mail for. But we can get the clue if more people share their experience on it. For that we need the people who got this mail , and after then what was the outcome, and after this email when did they got co contact or direct grant. And the main doubt in my mind is weather the current co left the case and pass on to other senior co to check the entire case if there is something is not satishfied. I am not 100% sure but as i assumed since long many people got co contact after this email and the case took long to be finalised. Only strange that we dont have all case together who got this email.
> Please share all expats who got assessment commence email and then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing I am sure is applicant who received this email have gone thru the EV and AHC verification call. DJ doller, I r right what if after commencement email someone will get CO contact? Means CO contact after 100 odd days...
> Anyways hope for good. Best of luck!
Click to expand...

Co contact in the following mannar
1. Ask for further doccuments
2. Send email or call from AHC
3. PHYSICAL VERIFICATION BY AHC TEAM
I think once your application is received then after few days the skill select account will be suspended, that means some one already check in to your doccuments in background by any co. 
If all good they put us in DIRECT GRANT PILE.
If something is missing the co send mail for further documents.
If the co is junior then pass the case to other senior to confirm weather the documents are fair enough for grant or needed further verification. I think at this moment they should send this email, assessment commence and it arround take 2 months aprox to get effect again
Correct me if i am on wrong way guys. 
This is only my assumption according to my last few years experience only. There is no perticular evidance of these all but i know this system is preetymuch uncertain since last 15 years when i was a student in sydney. 
But currently the scenerio is really changed since last couple of years. I can see that in near years people have to wait more than a year for grant if back log will raised like july 2017.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Is physical verification a common trend 

I have read a lot of AHC calls or email but rarely seen physical verification until n unless u own the business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

bhagat.dabas said:


> Is physical verification a common trend
> 
> I have read a lot of AHC calls or email but rarely seen physical verification until n unless u own the business
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. It is very rare ,but i found many IT guys they have got physically verified by AHC. Infact the physical verification accured in small trades occupations , like cook, electricians, technicians and few others..But for professionals dibp mostly send mail or call to employer.
But in many case this call did not have success ratio if the proper person do not receive the call and and if provide the limited information regarding the employment details, there might be a long delay for grant. So if co ask for further doccuments then it willbe good to submit asap. Hope for no call or email. In few case the department ignor few emails from not relavent places. So hope for the best.


----------



## micky2060

Dear All,

I have applied my 189 visa application on 31-07-2017 and uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical then after I haven't hear anything from DIBP and It already has been passed 4 months so should I e mail to DIBP to know my current status.. Please guys advice me as I am worried a lot.... waiting for your advice experts......


----------



## aks80

RESTLESS said:


> Guys, I need a suggestion, I have a job offer and in fact the employer is asking me everyday to apply for sponsorship visa. I am resisting sponsorship because of the fact that the processing time. What should I do? Should I apply for sponsorship as well? Any suggestion?


You mean 457 visa? 

If your employer is willing to withdraw the 457 application if you get 189 approval, then you have no risk at all. Whichever visa gets approved second will override the first.


----------



## shobhgarg

I have asked this question before, got no replies so could someone be kind enough to let me know if the static timeline on the application home page 5-8 months is appearing for everyone or is it for only those people who are really unlucky.

This timeline of 5-8 months started appearing for me around 3 weeks back on application home page. It was not there before.


----------



## djdoller

shobhgarg said:


> I have asked this question before, got no replies so could someone be kind enough to let me know if the static timeline on the application home page 5-8 months is appearing for everyone or is it for only those people who are really unlucky.
> 
> This timeline of 5-8 months started appearing for me around 3 weeks back on application home page. It was not there before.


That is for all. And i m exceeded that timeline too. My current processing time reached at 9 months on 9th december. My agent told me to wait and watch only. Even i m not sure what to do, asmylast updated date is 17/10/17. It is for my newborn's medical updated i think. Now just waiting for the grant as assuming that after each co contact we should wait untill3 months.


----------



## djdoller

micky2060 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied my 189 visa application on 31-07-2017 and uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical then after I haven't hear anything from DIBP and It already has been passed 4 months so should I e mail to DIBP to know my current status.. Please guys advice me as I am worried a lot.... waiting for your advice experts......


So unlucky. You should ask to dibp regarding to your current status.


----------



## djdoller

shobhgarg said:


> I have asked this question before, got no replies so could someone be kind enough to let me know if the static timeline on the application home page 5-8 months is appearing for everyone or is it for only those people who are really unlucky.
> 
> This timeline of 5-8 months started appearing for me around 3 weeks back on application home page. It was not there before.


Please share your timeline.


----------



## nabtex

shobhgarg said:


> I have asked this question before, got no replies so could someone be kind enough to let me know if the static timeline on the application home page 5-8 months is appearing for everyone or is it for only those people who are really unlucky.
> 
> This timeline of 5-8 months started appearing for me around 3 weeks back on application home page. It was not there before.


This timeline of 5-8 months is appearing in every immi account.


----------



## nabtex

djdoller said:


> So unlucky. You should ask to dibp regarding to your current status.


You should send an email to DIBP for status update.

I lodged on MAy 13, 2017, after 4 months sent inquiry for status update and co replied for further clarification regarding an answer in From 80.


----------



## RESTLESS

aks80 said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I need a suggestion, I have a job offer and in fact the employer is asking me everyday to apply for sponsorship visa. I am resisting sponsorship because of the fact that the processing time. What should I do? Should I apply for sponsorship as well? Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 457 visa?
> 
> If your employer is willing to withdraw the 457 application if you get 189 approval, then you have no risk at all. Whichever visa gets approved second will override the first.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I am aware of this fact of overriding and they are agreed. But the problem is what difference it will make because I think the processing time is almost the same? ( correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## shobhgarg

djdoller said:


> Please share your timeline.


_____________________________________________________

:frusty::frusty:

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


----------



## aks80

micky2060 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied my 189 visa application on 31-07-2017 and uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical then after I haven't hear anything from DIBP and It already has been passed 4 months so should I e mail to DIBP to know my current status.. Please guys advice me as I am worried a lot.... waiting for your advice experts......


You should know that you will not receive any help if you call within their stated processing guidelines. You will get a generic reply saying your application is being processed.

Don't waste your time and money contacting them till then.


----------



## shobhgarg

djdoller said:


> So unlucky. You should ask to dibp regarding to your current status.


___________________________________

You can send an email for personal satisfaction, be assured they never reply on an email.

I have sent 10's of email to them, during my course of application but never got a reply.


----------



## shobhgarg

micky2060 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied my 189 visa application on 31-07-2017 and uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical then after I haven't hear anything from DIBP and It already has been passed 4 months so should I e mail to DIBP to know my current status.. Please guys advice me as I am worried a lot.... waiting for your advice experts......


____________________________________

Have patience buddy, they will respond see my timelines in above posts may provide you some relief.


----------



## aks80

RESTLESS said:


> Yeah, I am aware of this fact of overriding and they are agreed. But the problem is what difference it will make because I think the processing time is almost the same? ( correct me if I am wrong)


I am not aware of 457 timelines to be honest. 

I was just saying that you ought to ensure that the 457 gets withdrawn as soon as 189 is approved. If you are aware of that, you might as well apply for 457 for the satisfaction of your employers. Maybe 457 gets approved first, you start work in Aus and then 189 gets approved as well.


----------



## djdoller

shobhgarg said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> So unlucky. You should ask to dibp regarding to your current status.
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> You can send an email for personal satisfaction, be assured they never reply on an email.
> 
> I have sent 10's of email to them, during my course of application but never got a reply.
Click to expand...

OMG. really they dont reply for atleast confirming that they are working on your case? Its really weired. Thats why my agent toldme many time wait and watch. Even he knows dibp will not reply regarding to the time. But in my case i can't do anything as i don't have my TRN no. And my agent is very rude that i am not willing to ask him for anyother information except waiting.


----------



## ankititp

tasi said:


> When did you lodge your gisa?


Sry guys , I know its little off topic. Can you let me me know that whether at score 65 do we have stand chance to get 189 Invite and Visa?


----------



## ankititp

Sry guys , I know its little off topic. Can you let me me know that whether at score 65 do we have stand chance to get 189 Invite and Visa?


----------



## djdoller

shobhgarg said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
Click to expand...

You are really champ bro. Yougave waited for as long as me. My lodgement was 9th march. And since then different stage i have to passed. Now this will be the final wait untill the grant.


----------



## shobhgarg

aks80 said:


> I am not aware of 457 timelines to be honest.
> 
> I was just saying that you ought to ensure that the 457 gets withdrawn as soon as 189 is approved. If you are aware of that, you might as well apply for 457 for the satisfaction of your employers. Maybe 457 gets approved first, you start work in Aus and then 189 gets approved as well.


_______________________________________

No mate 457 hardly takes any time. I had a 457 visa issued which took only 2-3 weeks time after submission of passport. Modification for role match because of promotion and dependent 457 visa took only 2-3 days.

Now this 2-3 weeks timeline is only after you submit the passport, normally within a large organization visa case keeps on rotating within the organization for a month.

But then my visa was issued in Dec-2011, they have tightened few things in visa but still it's extremely easy to get 457.


----------



## micky2060

shobhgarg said:


> micky2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied my 189 visa application on 31-07-2017 and uploaded all documents along with PCC and medical then after I haven't hear anything from DIBP and It already has been passed 4 months so should I e mail to DIBP to know my current status.. Please guys advice me as I am worried a lot.... waiting for your advice experts......
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Have patience buddy, they will respond see my timelines in above posts may provide you some relief.
Click to expand...

But in your case at least you can judged where your application is going on but in my no any contact yet.... That is why I am worried as it is very long time......


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> shobhgarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are really champ bro. Yougave waited for as long as me. My lodgement was 9th march. And since then different stage i have to passed. Now this will be the final wait untill the grant.
Click to expand...


My lodgement date was 28th june 
Co contact 15th August
Replied on 1st September

Grant:::;; hopefully soon


----------



## jithooos

ankititp said:


> Sry guys , I know its little off topic. Can you let me me know that whether at score 65 do we have stand chance to get 189 Invite and Visa?




Invite process is completely based on occupation code. 

For example - I got invited with 65 points in the very next round ( even 60 was enough for me). However occupation related to software/accountants are seen to have huge nof applicants. This will cause less pointers to wait for months. 

Thumb rule - More the points+ earlier the application, quicker the invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

I got Immi commencement mail after 52 days on Nov 30 of lodgement but no any update ..........


----------



## rvbm23

djdoller said:


> OMG. really they dont reply for atleast confirming that they are working on your case? Its really weired. Thats why my agent toldme many time wait and watch. Even he knows dibp will not reply regarding to the time. But in my case i can't do anything as i don't have my TRN no. And my agent is very rude that i am not willing to ask him for anyother information except waiting.


How do we track application with TRN No ? I tried entering my TRN with Electronic Status Enquiry page and it gave me an error stating "Unable to complete visa status inquiry. The TRN used is not a Citizenship application." :sad:

Thanks.


----------



## shobhgarg

ankititp said:


> Sry guys , I know its little off topic. Can you let me me know that whether at score 65 do we have stand chance to get 189 Invite and Visa?


____________________________

Do remember, points only matter to get the invitation. Once invited person with 60 or 70 points are in same queue.

In my opinion you should submit Expression of Interest and with 65 point there is a high possibility to get an invitation within 2 months (just estimate as per experience).

Remember no fees is required to submit EOI, while you are waiting for invitation you can try improving your score by giving PTE (just a guess that you don't have max score in English = 20 points) again. If successful and you have still not got invitation you can update your points.


----------



## MohAdnan

rvbm23 said:


> How do we track application with TRN No ? I tried entering my TRN with Electronic Status Enquiry page and it gave me an error stating "Unable to complete visa status inquiry. The TRN used is not a Citizenship application." :sad:
> 
> Thanks.


Have you created ImmiAccount and imported application there? If not do so and then you will be able to import your application and track as well.


----------



## rvbm23

MohAdnan said:


> Have you created ImmiAccount and imported application there? If not do so and then you will be able to import your application and track as well.


My agent has my ImmiAccount details and he is reluctant to share it with me 

Thanks.


----------



## MohAdnan

rvbm23 said:


> My agent has my ImmiAccount details and he is reluctant to share it with me
> 
> Thanks.


Agents have a lot of applications being managed from different clients so they won't share their account details. But it doesn't matter. You create new account using same details as you provided to agent and import the application yourself. 

Look at the screenshot below:


----------



## rvbm23

MohAdnan said:


> Agents have a lot of applications being managed from different clients so they won't share their account details. But it doesn't matter. You create new account using same details as you provided to agent and import the application yourself.
> 
> Look at the screenshot below:
> View attachment 84066


Ok. Thanks for the information  I hope doing that will not have any impact to my existing ImmiAccount .


----------



## djdoller

rvbm23 said:


> MohAdnan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you created ImmiAccount and imported application there? If not do so and then you will be able to import your application and track as well.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent has my ImmiAccount details and he is reluctant to share it with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

You can't check the visa status until you get the grant. With the help of TRN no you can send an email or call dibp to ask for status. The vivo is only providing the visa details once you will be granted. The visa application status is only shown in your immi ac. Which is with your agent. So you have to ask your agent. No other option.


----------



## djdoller

rvbm23 said:


> MohAdnan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have a lot of applications being managed from different clients so they won't share their account details. But it doesn't matter. You create new account using same details as you provided to agent and import the application yourself.
> 
> Look at the screenshot below:
> [iurl="http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachment.php?attachmentid=84066&stc=1&d=1512477003"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Thanks for the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope doing that will not have any impact to my existing ImmiAccount .
Click to expand...

Don't do anything with your immiac. If you will touch any irrilavent button you will have to be victiom later. Its better to ask your agent. Even if you will get the access of your immi ac you cant do anything to get grant soon.


----------



## MohAdnan

rvbm23 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the information  I hope doing that will not have any impact to my existing ImmiAccount .


You don't have to do anything, just quietly track your application.


----------



## RESTLESS

shobhgarg said:


> aks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of 457 timelines to be honest.
> 
> I was just saying that you ought to ensure that the 457 gets withdrawn as soon as 189 is approved. If you are aware of that, you might as well apply for 457 for the satisfaction of your employers. Maybe 457 gets approved first, you start work in Aus and then 189 gets approved as well.
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> No mate 457 hardly takes any time. I had a 457 visa issued which took only 2-3 weeks time after submission of passport. Modification for role match because of promotion and dependent 457 visa took only 2-3 days.
> 
> Now this 2-3 weeks timeline is only after you submit the passport, normally within a large organization visa case keeps on rotating within the organization for a month.
> 
> But then my visa was issued in Dec-2011, they have tightened few things in visa but still it's extremely easy to get 457.
Click to expand...

Thank you folks, so I will apply 457 tomorrow to atleast satisfy my employer. One more query, What's the process of 457 visa? Because my employer told me they already nominated me and took approval of 457, so what do you think how long it will take after online application submission?(my employer is a public organization).


----------



## rvbm23

djdoller said:


> Don't do anything with your immiac. If you will touch any irrilavent button you will have to be victiom later. Its better to ask your agent. Even if you will get the access of your immi ac you cant do anything to get grant soon.


ya true. I just want to keep a track from my side as agent might miss sharing some info or about notifying us regarding CO contact etc. considering the fact that he would be dealing with many clients like me.


----------



## smaikap

Subscribed 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

rvbm23 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do anything with your immiac. If you will touch any irrilavent button you will have to be victiom later. Its better to ask your agent. Even if you will get the access of your immi ac you cant do anything to get grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ya true. I just want to keep a track from my side as agent might miss sharing some info or about notifying us regarding CO contact etc. considering the fact that he would be dealing with many clients like me.
Click to expand...

Earlier i was thinking the same that if agent would make a mistake, and if he dont check the details daily, but i know they are more eager to get good news as us. As they are doing business they are also responsible. In few cases agent did the mistake too, but still we have to trust on them anyhow. Just be cool. Wait untill 100 days after your co contact date. You will get any good news soon.


----------



## rvbm23

djdoller said:


> Earlier i was thinking the same that if agent would make a mistake, and if he dont check the details daily, but i know they are more eager to get good news as us. As they are doing business they are also responsible. In few cases agent did the mistake too, but still we have to trust on them anyhow. Just be cool. Wait untill 100 days after your co contact date. You will get any good news soon.


hoping to get good news soon  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> rvbm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do anything with your immiac. If you will touch any irrilavent button you will have to be victiom later. Its better to ask your agent. Even if you will get the access of your immi ac you cant do anything to get grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ya true. I just want to keep a track from my side as agent might miss sharing some info or about notifying us regarding CO contact etc. considering the fact that he would be dealing with many clients like me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Earlier i was thinking the same that if agent would make a mistake, and if he dont check the details daily, but i know they are more eager to get good news as us. As they are doing business they are also responsible. In few cases agent did the mistake too, but still we have to trust on them anyhow. Just be cool. Wait untill 100 days after your co contact date. You will get any good news soon.
Click to expand...



My co contact was 15th Aug


Replied back on 1st sept


----------



## rathishv

sankav said:


> Many congratulations on receiving the Grant.
> 
> We have also received Pre Invite from NSW(190)..since we are also working in UAE, kindly guide us what all documents u had submitted for visa processing ...especially with regard to the employment what supporting documents you had submitted..Thanks in advance


Hi
Following is what i submitted (from my tracking sheet). Some are specific to my case :

Passport (Travel Documents)
IELTS
Engineers Australia -MSA Result
Educational certificate
Educational Transcripts
PCC (INDIA)
PCC(UAE)
Other ID Cards
Marriage certificate
Evidence of relationship
Functional Eng+Degree (spouse)
Resume
Company XEmployment Contract
Company XHR Letters
Company XWork reference
Company XPay slip
Company XSalary bank statement
Company XOther documents
Company Y Employment contract
Company Y HR online
Company Y Work reference
Company Y Salary_Bankstatement
Company Y Other documents
Form 80
Form 1221
Photo


----------



## lingling

rvbm23 said:


> ya true. I just want to keep a track from my side as agent might miss sharing some info or about notifying us regarding CO contact etc. considering the fact that he would be dealing with many clients like me.


I'm having the same thoughts. However, if our agent is reluctant to give us the immi account log in details, how will we ever check?


----------



## rvbm23

lingling said:


> I'm having the same thoughts. However, if our agent is reluctant to give us the immi account log in details, how will we ever check?


There's no way except relying on communication from agents end. We can also ask for snapshot of our Immi Account periodically.


----------



## adishjain86

Did you verify what agent has uploaded on your behalf? They should be able to give the PDF copy of the documents uploaded and the category with description.

Cheers,
AJ



rvbm23 said:


> There's no way except relying on communication from agents end. We can also ask for snapshot of our Immi Account periodically.


----------



## rvbm23

adishjain86 said:


> Did you verify what agent has uploaded on your behalf? They should be able to give the PDF copy of the documents uploaded and the category with description.
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


Nope. He asked for bunch of documents. We submitted it with them. I just asked for the screenshot of my account thats it. Should i ask for the list of documents he has uploaded ?


----------



## sngoku

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


Congrats Mate :rockon:


----------



## sngoku

biggy85 said:


> Guys. Visa granted for me, missus and kid !
> 
> 261312
> Lodged - Feb 23
> CO contact for Medicals - Mar 08
> Employer verification email - Nov 10
> HR replied back on - Nov 30
> Grant - Dec 4
> Adelaide
> 
> I was almost ready to forget about OZ last week, but somehow felt the need to approach current employer HR to see if they received any emp verification call/email. To my surprise, they did receive an email - twice! Once in October and another on 10th (good that they sent another reminder!). For some reason I couldn't fathom, they just put it on hold and didn't reply back. I was on them last Thursday( explained the criticality ) and they did reply back. Woke up today to find the grant emails
> 
> Advise - do approach your HR if it has been more than 6-7 months. Be proactive.
> 
> Hor vi neevan ho - bow down in humility.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Patience always pays off in the end.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Congrats biggy85

Thanks for your advice. 

Hello Seniors,

I would like to inform all my employers (points claimed) regarding the Employment verification, hence looking for the below information:

1. The mail ID and phone number from which the EV mail and AHC call can be expected.

2. What details are asked in the EV mail to the HR

Thanks
:yo:


----------



## sngoku

RESTLESS said:


> The only update is I dreamed last night and saw one more immi commencement email coming to my email. Commencement email is becoming a nightmare, swollen eyes, altered sleep, repeatedly checking emails, sinking heart..that's it.


Received IMMI Commence mail on 27 Sep
No update after that
Application status : Received

Irrespective of receiving the commence mail or not, I do not see many grants or CO contacts for June/July/August applicants.

Hence, patiently waiting is the only choice ... :ranger:


----------



## shekharsince1986

atif1987 said:


> Guys one serious concern
> We all hear that Australian government is making strict laws everyday and making things harder for outsiders. Just now a bill was in parliament to deport someone even with speeding ticket. How does these things will effect us in Australia specially with the deportation/detention sword hanging on us.always.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


Justiefied if there is violation of law. One of my friends on a student visa was deported from Australia for driving without a license. You don't want Australia to turn into Pakistan or India, because then there is no point. 

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## smaikap

shekharsince1986 said:


> Justiefied if there is violation of law. One of my friends on a student visa was deported from Australia for driving without a license. You don't want Australia to turn into Pakistan or India, because then there is no point.
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant:


You don't want Australia to turn into Pakistan or India, because then there is no point.

+1 that 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

djdoller said:


> Earlier i was thinking the same that if agent would make a mistake, and if he dont check the details daily, but i know they are more eager to get good news as us. As they are doing business they are also responsible. In few cases agent did the mistake too, but still we have to trust on them anyhow. Just be cool. Wait untill 100 days after your co contact date. You will get any good news soon.


What is the normal response time of CO after the contact? CZ I have already crossed 100 days after CO contact and there is neither any request from their side nor grant.


----------



## AnkurMalik

Guys,

I have few questions. I have lodged 190 visa for NSW on 27th November 2017 for job code 261312. Now, my employment ended on 29th November 2017 and I joined another company. Please help on below queries:
1) I need to update form 80 for the employment changes. I have already intimated them for the end of employment but not sure about the new employment as it may need to go for ACS again. Question is can I share new employment and still get away with ACS. I don't need to claim points for new employment but my EOI is locked and I can't make changes to it. What is the appropriate action?
2) Should I need to update form 80 and 1221?
3) there is a question in form 1221, if you are currently employed, if I answer it no as I have not taken any employment yet, what should I write in How do you support yourself?

Kindly advise.


----------



## gee91

BabuPorora said:


> From which Emirates you want to get it? Process is depends on which Emirates you are living. If you are currently an expat it's pretty easy. Just pay a fee of 110 AED and complete the request for pcc online. They will email you the pcc within 2 working days if you don't have any criminal history.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


From Abu Dhabi. A slight complication.. for online MOI services , my password recovery pin sms is being sent to my old expired phone number ,which I no longer have access to. And when i enquired with them about updating to the new number..they are not giving a solid response on how to do it ! And they r saying PCC only via online or app now! 

Anyone else faced this issue? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

krutika731 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier i was thinking the same that if agent would make a mistake, and if he dont check the details daily, but i know they are more eager to get good news as us. As they are doing business they are also responsible. In few cases agent did the mistake too, but still we have to trust on them anyhow. Just be cool. Wait untill 100 days after your co contact date. You will get any good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the normal response time of CO after the contact? CZ I have already crossed 100 days after CO contact and there is neither any request from their side nor grant.
Click to expand...

When did you last contacted by co?


----------



## naveen1224

This is where we need to wait with patience !!! Meanwhile try to upgrade ur skills .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

naveen1224 said:


> This is where we need to wait with patience !!! Meanwhile try to upgrade ur skills ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


upgrade in work? Or in other field?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

djdoller said:


> upgrade in work? Or in other field?


Both!!

Learn something new in your work domain. You can try increasing the depth and/or breadth of product/domain.

Learn some life skills. Today, everything is available on YouTube/Internet. For instance, cooking, fitness, general electrical works etc. You could also learn/read about Australian culture & history.

I'm doing all these in conjunction and i feel so productive and full of energy. Each day i am learning something new and life is no longer boring.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## RESTLESS

gee91 said:


> BabuPorora said:
> 
> 
> 
> From which Emirates you want to get it? Process is depends on which Emirates you are living. If you are currently an expat it's pretty easy. Just pay a fee of 110 AED and complete the request for pcc online. They will email you the pcc within 2 working days if you don't have any criminal history.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> From Abu Dhabi. A slight complication.. for online MOI services , my password recovery pin sms is being sent to my old expired phone number ,which I no longer have access to. And when i enquired with them about updating to the new number..they are not giving a solid response on how to do it ! And they r saying PCC only via online or app now!
> 
> Anyone else faced this issue?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had exactly the same issue. Two options are left with you. 1. Go to Emirates id office near wahda mall and update your number, it will take 24 hours. 2. Go to khalidya police station near Manaseer petrol station with your Emirates id, Passport and credit card. They will give you the PCC next day. I did the second one.


----------



## krutika731

djdoller said:


> When did you last contacted by co?


On 18th September and we replied on 21st September.


----------



## krutika731

krutika731 said:


> On 18th September and we replied on 21st September.


Sorry, Its has not been 100 after Co contact. Its after visa lodge.


----------



## adishjain86

shekharsince1986 said:


> Justiefied if there is violation of law. One of my friends on a student visa was deported from Australia for driving without a license. You don't want Australia to turn into Pakistan or India, because then there is no point.
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant:


I slightly differ here. Deportation is a big thing and its a black mark on your passport/identity for the entire life. Overspeeding or driving issues could be handled with fine, penalities or driving restrictions for an year or so.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

rvbm23 said:


> Nope. He asked for bunch of documents. We submitted it with them. I just asked for the screenshot of my account thats it. Should i ask for the list of documents he has uploaded ?


I generated 1 PDF of the documents uploaded to my application. Simply pressing the Print icon on the "upload document" page gives Category wise list. 

You wont see the actual file uploaded but the description and file name. Would be good if you have it.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

rinoshkk said:


> Can you pls share what all documents did you submit for evidence for relationship?
> 
> The more proof you submit, the more genuine the case will be. You can submit the evidences like travel tickets (flight/train) tickets, holiday booking details, joint bank account statements, life insurance certificate with nominee as your spouse, joint property ownership documents, join loan account statement, photos of marriage/family function etc. Try to submit as much evidences as possible.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your feedback. I have not submitted any travel tickets or joint bank details, but I have photographs of engagement, marriage, letters from friends and families, chat and call history, and gifts we sent each other. 

I was just more curious to know that if the case is that the CO is still not satisfied, will they give an option to withdraw the application (for one or both people) or will they reject the application (for one or both people)? Any comments here kindly? Thank you, and all the best!


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

jtcherian said:


> Hi Danny, i am on the same boat where me and my spouse are in different cities. And i believe just the marriage cert wont suffice.I have given the following as evidences:
> 
> 1.Marriage Cert
> 2.Passport endorsement where spouse name is added in each of our passports.
> 3.Joint account statement for past 3 months.
> 4. Health Insurance proposal form where it mentioned the relation as "wife"
> 5. Also proof stating the reason for living separately if your case you can get the hr letter. My spouse is studying so obtained the cert from college.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for your response. I hope things work out for you. Many people have told me to write letters explaining the reason why we were apart, as in my case it was studies, so a letter from my institution, along with degree completion, etc, these things should strengthen the case. However, in the case that CO is not still satisfied, do they give the option to withdraw one or more applicants? Or do they reject the application for one person? Or rejection altogether? Any idea or feedback? Good luck, and I wish you and everyone here all the very best.


----------



## rathishv

gee91 said:


> From Abu Dhabi. A slight complication.. for online MOI services , my password recovery pin sms is being sent to my old expired phone number ,which I no longer have access to. And when i enquired with them about updating to the new number..they are not giving a solid response on how to do it ! And they r saying PCC only via online or app now!
> 
> Anyone else faced this issue?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Faced the same issue (company PRO gave his number while taking visa) . Finally had to correct my phone number in immigration and apply via MOI.


----------



## Sourabh123

MohAdnan said:


> If your PCC expires before visa is granted then you will be advised to get new PCC.


Hi,

Need inputs from experts. Yet to get a grant. PCC going to get expired in less than a month's time. Is it worth doing another PCC proactively and uploading into immiaccount? Will that save some time in getting grant than waiting for CO to ask for PCC again?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## MohAdnan

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need inputs from experts. Yet to get a grant. PCC going to get expired in less than a month's time. Is it worth doing another PCC proactively and uploading into immiaccount? Will that save some time in getting grant than waiting for CO to ask for PCC again?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Yes, please go ahead and get new PCC before CO asks for it. If CO asks for new PCC then they won't get back to your application before 2-3 months.


----------



## Sourabh123

nabtex said:


> This timeline of 5-8 months is appearing in every immi account.


Hi,

From some posts it seems number of grant in a day can be tracked from immiaccount. Kindly can someone please explain how?

Thanks,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> From some posts it seems number of grant in a day can be tracked from immiaccount. Kindly can someone please explain how?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Nobody can track number of grants. They are using immitracker for that.


----------



## Sourabh123

MohAdnan said:


> Yes, please go ahead and get new PCC before CO asks for it. If CO asks for new PCC then they won't get back to your application before 2-3 months.


Thanks.

Another help please.

I have lodged visa in Feb 2017. Responded on last CO contact was on 15th Sept 2017.
Just noticed, my ACS was done on 2nd Dec 2015 and ACS result is valid for 2 years. So, does that mean my ACS also expired and need do ACS again? Or this doesn't matter after EOI is received (i.e., during visa lodgement period)?

Please help.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## KeeDa

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need inputs from experts. Yet to get a grant. PCC going to get expired in less than a month's time. Is it worth doing another PCC proactively and uploading into immiaccount? Will that save some time in getting grant than waiting for CO to ask for PCC again?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Yes. I did that too.


----------



## Sourabh123

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nobody can track number of grants. They are using immitracker for that.


I lodged visa via immiaccount. But it jus says: 5 Months to 8 Months. Is that all?

I would have thought somewhere in immiaccount it shows how many visa granted on a particular day. Not sure if that is correct.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## MohAdnan

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Another help please.
> 
> I have lodged visa in Feb 2017. Responded on last CO contact was on 15th Sept 2017.
> Just noticed, my ACS was done on 2nd Dec 2015 and ACS result is valid for 2 years. So, does that mean my ACS also expired and need do ACS again? Or this doesn't matter after EOI is received (i.e., during visa lodgement period)?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


Except for Medicals and PCC I think, everything else must be valid before you are invited, after that they can expire.


----------



## Sourabh123

MohAdnan said:


> Except for Medicals and PCC I think, everything else must be valid before you lodge visa, after that they can expire.


Thanks. So, it means I wouldn't need to do ACS again. 

Regards,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Sourabh123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Another help please.
> 
> I have lodged visa in Feb 2017. Responded on last CO contact was on 15th Sept 2017.
> Just noticed, my ACS was done on 2nd Dec 2015 and ACS result is valid for 2 years. So, does that mean my ACS also expired and need do ACS again? Or this doesn't matter after EOI is received (i.e., during visa lodgement period)?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


All your claims have to be valid at the time of invitation. Doesn't matter if, after invitation, your English test results, assessment expire, you grow older and out of the age bracket for points claimed.


----------



## MohAdnan

KeeDa said:


> All your claims have to be valid at the time of invitation. Doesn't matter if, after invitation, your English test results, assessment expire, you grow older and out of the age bracket for points claimed.




I thought it’s before VISA everything must be valid. What if someone’s English test expires after invitation and before visa lodgement?

Update: I stand corrected, I just checked and it’s before invitation not visa lodgement.


----------



## KeeDa

MohAdnan said:


> I thought it’s before VISA everything must be valid.


No, not before visa. Everything should be valid at the exact time of invitation and doesn't matter if they expire afterwards- even a day after invitation.


MohAdnan said:


> What if someone’s English test expires after invitation and before visa lodgement?


Still is okay.


----------



## MohAdnan

KeeDa said:


> No, not before visa. Everything should be valid at the exact time of invitation and doesn't matter if they expire afterwards- even a day after invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Still is okay.




Yeah, thanks mate.


----------



## kgj

Hi guys

So I made a mistake on my visa application. I wrote "j" instead of "y" in my birth place name, hence that's a misspelling. 

My application is in received state.
What do you think I should do. 

Thanks so so much.


----------



## endo141

Thanks everyone. My PR was granted last Saturday - 2nd December.

Goodluck the rest of you guys.


----------



## AmazingTiger

kgj said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I made a mistake on my visa application. I wrote "j" instead of "y" in my birth place name, hence that's a misspelling.
> 
> My application is in received state.
> What do you think I should do.
> 
> Thanks so so much.


Use the update us option to correct the mistake. By doing that it will auto-submit a error-rectification form with the details that you furnished, not sure about the number right now.

Don't worry, I have also submitted this way to rectify a mistake that I did with in my application.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

endo141 said:


> Thanks everyone. My PR was granted last Saturday - 2nd December.
> 
> Goodluck the rest of you guys.


Congrats, best of luck for your future. Could you please post your timeline ?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

kgj said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I made a mistake on my visa application. I wrote "j" instead of "y" in my birth place name, hence that's a misspelling.
> 
> My application is in received state.
> What do you think I should do.
> 
> Thanks so so much.


Don't worry. There is a form called notification of incorrect answers, just fill that and submit it.


----------



## tasi

endo141 said:


> Thanks everyone. My PR was granted last Saturday - 2nd December.
> 
> Goodluck the rest of you guys.


Hi. When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## endo141

AmazingTiger said:


> Congrats, best of luck for your future. Could you please post your timeline ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Occupation : Civil Engineer - Onshore
PTE : 30th April 2017 
EOI Invitation : 23rd May 2017 (60 points)
Visa Lodge: 23rd July 2017 
CO Contact [Partner's PC + IELTS] - 23rd August 2017
Grant : 2nd Dec 2017


----------



## AmazingTiger

endo141 said:


> Occupation : Civil Engineer - Onshore
> PTE : 30th April 2017
> EOI Invitation : 23rd May 2017 (60 points)
> Visa Lodge: 23rd July 2017
> CO Contact [Partner's PC + IELTS] - 23rd August 2017
> Grant : 2nd Dec 2017


Thanks mate, as a fellow July applicant with CO contact, your good news shows some hope.

Best of luck !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

Hi All, we just had a CO contact asking for PTE score for myself amd spouse. We had already provided them as we had selected the svores to be sent to dibp while taking the exam. No idea why they came back for it again then. Has anybody been in the similar situation. What to do now? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

alex.alter said:


> co asked for pte results I have already sent. hope they will not delay the case.


I got a CO contact for the same reason and i had already selected for the scores to be sent to dibp whole giving the exam. What did u do in this case? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Same case here...they asked me to trigger a mail using PTE Website so that they can receive the result from an official source.


----------



## AbhayJha

mohitkashyap said:


> Same case here...they asked me to trigger a mail using PTE Website so that they can receive the result from an official source.


But when we have already sent it using pte website, how can it be triggered again? What and how did you do that? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

AbhayJha said:


> I got a CO contact for the same reason and i had already selected for the scores to be sent to dibp whole giving the exam. What did u do in this case?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I sent a screenshot and the email delivery date. not sure what more I can do. pearson doesn't allow to send the score to same recipient more than once.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Actually, you can send multiple times, what you need to do is, login to your PTE account and go to view score there you will get an option to send the score to the relevant authorities, as such they send the steps too when they ask for the score.

I suspect there might be a 1000's of PTE records as generally people select by default to send the scores to them and many of these people don't even file the application because they don't get right score or repeat the exam multiple times so that could be the reason they don't want to dig the db and find a report instead ask the applicant to send again so that they can fetch it accordingly.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

AbhayJha said:


> Hi All, we just had a CO contact asking for PTE score for myself amd spouse. We had already provided them as we had selected the svores to be sent to dibp while taking the exam. No idea why they came back for it again then. Has anybody been in the similar situation. What to do now?
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


When did you lodge you application?


----------



## alex.alter

mohitkashyap said:


> Actually, you can send multiple times, what you need to do is, login to your PTE account and go to view score there you will get an option to send the score to the relevant authorities, as such they send the steps too when they ask for the score.
> 
> I suspect there might be a 1000's of PTE records as generally people select by default to send the scores to them and many of these people don't even file the application because they don't get right score or repeat the exam multiple times so that could be the reason they don't want to dig the db and find a report instead ask the applicant to send again so that they can fetch it accordingly.


really. ? i did not see a way to send the report to same recipient twice.


----------



## ricky_ponting

Joining the queue of people receiving 'IMMI Assessment Commence' email - received this from GSM Adelaide today. VISA lodge date: 15-Oct op2:


----------



## ricky_ponting

You will get an error if you try to send it again to the same authority



mohitkashyap said:


> Actually, you can send multiple times, what you need to do is, login to your PTE account and go to view score there you will get an option to send the score to the relevant authorities, as such they send the steps too when they ask for the score.
> 
> I suspect there might be a 1000's of PTE records as generally people select by default to send the scores to them and many of these people don't even file the application because they don't get right score or repeat the exam multiple times so that could be the reason they don't want to dig the db and find a report instead ask the applicant to send again so that they can fetch it accordingly.


----------



## AbhayJha

alex.alter said:


> I sent a screenshot and the email delivery date. not sure what more I can do. pearson doesn't allow to send the score to same recipient more than once.


Exactly! There is nothing else that can be done here. Wondering if this is intentional to just delay grants. Dont know how long will the grant take after this now. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

alex.alter said:


> really. ? i did not see a way to send the report to same recipient twice.


How is that done? Not able to find that. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

Mahesh Vandote said:


> When did you lodge you application?


Oct 15th. Fully frontloaded. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

AbhayJha said:


> Oct 15th. Fully frontloaded.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


If possible try to resend it as above not sure on that but, else send a screen shot of ur results sent to DIBP status. And lets hope they will get back to you soon.


----------



## AbhayJha

Mahesh Vandote said:


> If possible try to resend it as above not sure on that but, else send a screen shot of ur results sent to DIBP status. And lets hope they will get back to you soon.


Resending to the same applicant is not possible. Just tried on the pte website. Had already updated the pdf score and result card for the visa. No idea why they chose to overlook it. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

i think pearson has a portal as well for organizations to validate results.


----------



## Kevin22

AmazingTiger said:


> endo141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation : Civil Engineer - Onshore
> PTE : 30th April 2017
> EOI Invitation : 23rd May 2017 (60 points)
> Visa Lodge: 23rd July 2017
> CO Contact [Partner's PC + IELTS] - 23rd August 2017
> Grant : 2nd Dec 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, as a fellow July applicant with CO contact, your good news shows some hope.
> 
> Best of luck !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Great man. Congrats


Good to know a July application getting his grant


----------



## klusarun

ricky_ponting said:


> You will get an error if you try to send it again to the same authority




That is right we get the error as it's already sent . We may jus take that screenshot and attach and send to CO.


----------



## AbhayJha

alex.alter said:


> i think pearson has a portal as well for organizations to validate results.


But that dibp should be able to access right. We have given our ID number to them, sent online score and attached pdf too. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

*My turn - finally*

Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line. 

Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning ..


Congratulations friend!!


----------



## AbhayJha

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


Congratulations!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!




Congrats


----------



## Kevin22

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!



Great. Can u share ur timelines please????


----------



## AmazingTiger

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


Hey, congratulations. Happy for you !
Best of luck for your future. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Congratulations friend!!


Thanks Mahesh!


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

AbhayJha said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk





kinnu369 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





klusarun said:


> Congrats


Thanks guys!


----------



## djdoller

AnaTheDreamer said:


> AbhayJha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinnu369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klusarun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys!
Click to expand...

Pls share your timeline


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Kevin22 said:


> Great. Can u share ur timelines please????


Here it is, Kevin. Hang in there bud, urs would come through soon. 



ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
IELTS: L: 8.5, R: 9, S: 7, W: 7 : 16 Feb 2017
EOI Lodged : 70 points/VIC 75 points : 9 May 2017 
Invitation Received: 26 July 2017 (189)
VISA Lodged: 27 July 2017
Documents submitted: 31 July 2017
PCC India: 26 July 2017 PCC SG: 05 September 2017
Medicals cleared for all: 14 August 2017
CO contact: 30 August 2017 (PCC for SG)
GSM Adelaide
IP pressed: 05 September 2017
Grant: 06 December 2017
IED: 26 July 2018


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

AmazingTiger said:


> Hey, congratulations. Happy for you !
> Best of luck for your future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks much AmazingTiger! I was just seeing ur message on July applicants and there came the grant notification pop ups. Yours must be just days away. All the very best!


----------



## djdoller

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Can u share ur timelines please????
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, Kevin. Hang in there bud, urs would come through soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> IELTS: L: 8.5, R: 9, S: 7, W: 7 : 16 Feb 2017
> EOI Lodged : 70 points/VIC 75 points : 9 May 2017
> Invitation Received: 26 July 2017 (189)
> VISA Lodged: 27 July 2017
> Documents submitted: 31 July 2017
> PCC India: 26 July 2017 PCC SG: 05 September 2017
> Medicals cleared for all: 14 August 2017
> CO contact: 30 August 2017 (PCC for SG)
> GSM Adelaide
> IP pressed: 05 September 2017
> Grant: 06 December 2017
> IED: 26 July 2018
Click to expand...

Congrats and thanks


----------



## AmazingTiger

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Thanks much AmazingTiger! I was just seeing ur message on July applicants and there came the grant notification pop ups. Yours must be just days away. All the very best!


Thank you !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

*long wait*

I have submitted my application on 8-oct-2017, since then I didn't receive any co contact or commencement email. Now the trend is, visa applications processing for third week of october(15-20). When I checked in immitracker, if the applicants are not contacted while batch processing they may need to wait indefintely. I am just wondering, it will be a long wait for me (min 8 months), so I can contact DIBP about the status. Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## Kevin22

meendar said:


> I have submitted my application on 8-oct-2017, since then I didn't receive any co contact or commencement email. Now the trend is, visa applications processing for third week of october(15-20). When I checked in immitracker, if the applicants are not contacted while batch processing they may need to wait indefintely. I am just wondering, it will be a long wait for me (min 8 months), so I can contact DIBP about the status. Any suggestions or comments?


How do u know the trend??? 

I applied on 28th June can u add some light


----------



## rsp69

meendar said:


> I have submitted my application on 8-oct-2017, since then I didn't receive any co contact or commencement email. Now the trend is, visa applications processing for third week of october(15-20). When I checked in immitracker, if the applicants are not contacted while batch processing they may need to wait indefintely. I am just wondering, it will be a long wait for me (min 8 months), so I can contact DIBP about the status. Any suggestions or comments?


For now, unfortunately, all we can do is wait. I lodged my visa on 10 OCT and I haven't heard anything either.
And, as the saying goes, no news is good news.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pkk0574

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Can u share ur timelines please????
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, Kevin. Hang in there bud, urs would come through soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> IELTS: L: 8.5, R: 9, S: 7, W: 7 : 16 Feb 2017
> EOI Lodged : 70 points/VIC 75 points : 9 May 2017
> Invitation Received: 26 July 2017 (189)
> VISA Lodged: 27 July 2017
> Documents submitted: 31 July 2017
> PCC India: 26 July 2017 PCC SG: 05 September 2017
> Medicals cleared for all: 14 August 2017
> CO contact: 30 August 2017 (PCC for SG)
> GSM Adelaide
> IP pressed: 05 September 2017
> Grant: 06 December 2017
> IED: 26 July 2018
Click to expand...

Congrats... And all the best for future. 
Any employment verification... You aware ?


----------



## rsp69

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning ..


Congratulations!


----------



## sharafatal

Hi folks,

It would be greatly appreciated if you can kindly let me know for the procedure to get PCC from Lahore.
Currently i am in KSA and want to get PCC from Lahore.

Thanks

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngpil

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Thanks much AmazingTiger! I was just seeing ur message on July applicants and there came the grant notification pop ups. Yours must be just days away. All the very best!


I have a very similar timeline and glad to see that they picking up July applicants.


----------



## MohAdnan

sharafatal said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated if you can kindly let me know for the procedure to get PCC from Lahore.
> Currently i am in KSA and want to get PCC from Lahore.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi bro,

It’s very easy to get PCC now. Just send a authority letter to any of your relatives in Lahore and they can complete all the process in less than a week. They will need your 2 passport size photos, CNIC, and passport copy.


----------



## jaguar123

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


Congrats


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

Gopsat said:


> Congrats... And all the best for future.
> Any employment verification... You aware ?




Thanks, no employment verification at least i am not aware of any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!!





rsp69 said:


> Congratulations!





jaguar123 said:


> Congrats


Thanks guys!


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

youngpil said:


> I have a very similar timeline and glad to see that they picking up July applicants.


Yep there s some good movement everyday this week for July applicants!


----------



## archak

*Employment Details*

Hello all

Good to see all the information being shared or exchanged here. Each one of you are doing a good service, thankyou all. 

Thought i could post a query and wish someone would help. 

I got a mail from CO today, asking for further employment details in form of bankstatements, contracts, pay slips, tax returns.

Iam based in the Gulf, and hence tax returns are not available. My employers (and my ex-employers) dont give me payslips, so i cant get those either. 

so, my query is, how do i communicate the above to the CO?

I can provide contracts and bank statements. will that suffice?

Anyone based in Gulf, who was asked for similar info?

Thanks for all help in advance...:fingerscrossed: Cheers!!!


----------



## atif1987

archak said:


> Hello all
> 
> Good to see all the information being shared or exchanged here. Each one of you are doing a good service, thankyou all.
> 
> Thought i could post a query and wish someone would help.
> 
> I got a mail from CO today, asking for further employment details in form of bankstatements, contracts, pay slips, tax returns.
> 
> Iam based in the Gulf, and hence tax returns are not available. My employers (and my ex-employers) dont give me payslips, so i cant get those either.
> 
> so, my query is, how do i communicate the above to the CO?
> 
> I can provide contracts and bank statements. will that suffice?
> 
> Anyone based in Gulf, who was asked for similar info?
> 
> Thanks for all help in advance...:fingerscrossed: Cheers!!!


A bank statement is an irrefutable proof of employment in gulf. I also submitted detailed bank statement. It's counted as a third party evidence and will do the job for you. So get the bank statement. And if you were receiving your salary via a money exchange. Just ask them to provide you a record.

ANZSCO 263312
IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
Age 30
edu 15
Lang 20
exp 5
EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
Visa lodged 2
October 2017
mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
FBi PCc 5 November 2017
Grant: 15 November 2017


----------



## archak

atif1987 said:


> A bank statement is an irrefutable proof of employment in gulf. I also submitted detailed bank statement. It's counted as a third party evidence and will do the job for you. So get the bank statement. And if you were receiving your salary via a money exchange. Just ask them to provide you a record.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312
> IELTS L7 R 7 W 7.5 S 6.5
> PTE L90 R90 S90 W88
> EA APPLICATION 18 APRIL 2017
> EA POSITIVE 30 MAY 2017
> EOI SUBMISSION 6 JUNE 2017 70 pts
> Age 30
> edu 15
> Lang 20
> exp 5
> EOI INVITE 23 August 2017
> Visa lodged 2
> October 2017
> mediacals PCC 5 October 2017
> FBi PCc 5 November 2017
> Grant: 15 November 2017


Thanks a lot for that clarification bro. I will get the bankstatements then!. Cheers!!!

And just for everyones info/upate & calculations, my lodgement date is 12th october. Contact from GSM Adelaide today.


----------



## sngoku

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


Congrats AnaTheDreamer 

Glad to see July applicants getting grants.

Hope they pick August applicants soon. :dance:

Thanks


----------



## rsp69

rsp69 said:


> meendar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my application on 8-oct-2017, since then I didn't receive any co contact or commencement email. Now the trend is, visa applications processing for third week of october(15-20). When I checked in immitracker, if the applicants are not contacted while batch processing they may need to wait indefintely. I am just wondering, it will be a long wait for me (min 8 months), so I can contact DIBP about the status. Any suggestions or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> For now, unfortunately, all we can do is wait. I lodged my visa on 10 OCT and I haven't heard anything either.
> And, as the saying goes, no news is good news.
Click to expand...

Funny thing just happened, I got an IMMI Assessment Commence email. Guess I jinxed it lol

P.S. I'll have a timeline up soon.


----------



## meendar

Kevin22 said:


> How do u know the trend???
> 
> I applied on 28th June can u add some light


Kevin, 

If you watch the immitracker, people who lodged between 13 to 17 are getting either direct grant or commencement email. That's what I mentioned as trend.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

AbhayJha said:


> But that dibp should be able to access right. We have given our ID number to them, sent online score and attached pdf too.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Not sure if this would be able but no harm in providing additional document.

Mail to [email protected] and request them if your scorecard is being sent to the DIBP, Australia. Provide them with your details, date of Examination etc and they should be able to confirm. Attach the mail to Immi account as a proof that it was indeed available for DIBP to view.

I used this email once when my scorecard was not visible on my PTE account.

Regards/Ajay


----------



## Heprex

rsp69 said:


> Funny thing just happened, I got an IMMI Assessment Commence email. Guess I jinxed it lol
> 
> P.S. I'll have a timeline up soon.


Hello, I also lodge my application on Oct 10. What time did you submit your application and pay the Visa fee that day?


----------



## djdoller

rsp69 said:


> rsp69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meendar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my application on 8-oct-2017, since then I didn't receive any co contact or commencement email. Now the trend is, visa applications processing for third week of october(15-20). When I checked in immitracker, if the applicants are not contacted while batch processing they may need to wait indefintely. I am just wondering, it will be a long wait for me (min 8 months), so I can contact DIBP about the status. Any suggestions or comments?
> 
> 
> 
> For now, unfortunately, all we can do is wait. I lodged my visa on 10 OCT and I haven't heard anything either.
> And, as the saying goes, no news is good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing just happened, I got an IMMI Assessment Commence email. Guess I jinxed it lol
> 
> P.S. I'll have a timeline up soon.
Click to expand...

Can you pls share your timeline?
And ibe more thing, what date is mention in your immi account for last updated date? And if co contacted you pls let me know. It can give few ideas about the trend for assessment commince mail applicants.


----------



## optimus89

I received the following email. Please can you suggest what should I do .I have left the company 7 months ago .

"We attempted to contact your employer between 11 September 2017 to 28 September 2017. A variety of phone numbers were attempted including two which appeared on your reference provided 25 July 2017 . No response was received to those telephone calls. Please provide within 28 days contact numbers and names for this employer. 
A decision may be taken on your employment claims after the expiry of this 28 day period. 
Kind regards"



Medicals: 25 July 2017
Visa Lodge: 25 July 2017
No CO Allocated until:5th Dec 2017
Responded to CO: Yet to respond
Visa Grant: Waitinglayball::spy::amen::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HARINDERJEET

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


Congratulation friend......itz your day today....relax and enjoy:couch2:opcorn::cheer2:


----------



## kinnu369

optimus89 said:


> I received the following email. Please can you suggest what should I do .I have left the company 7 months ago .
> 
> "We attempted to contact your employer between 11 September 2017 to 28 September 2017. A variety of phone numbers were attempted including two which appeared on your reference provided 25 July 2017 . No response was received to those telephone calls. Please provide within 28 days contact numbers and names for this employer.
> A decision may be taken on your employment claims after the expiry of this 28 day period.
> Kind regards"
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals: 25 July 2017
> Visa Lodge: 25 July 2017
> No CO Allocated until:5th Dec 2017
> Responded to CO: Yet to respond
> Visa Grant: Waitinglayball::spy::amen::fingerscrossed:


It is OK even you leave the company, but you have to provide the correct phone numbers to DBIP.

You can talk to the declared persons and explain the situation to them before giving a reply to DBIP. So that they will be alert when they give the call for the next time.


----------



## MohAdnan

optimus89 said:


> I received the following email. Please can you suggest what should I do .I have left the company 7 months ago .
> 
> "We attempted to contact your employer between 11 September 2017 to 28 September 2017. A variety of phone numbers were attempted including two which appeared on your reference provided 25 July 2017 . No response was received to those telephone calls. Please provide within 28 days contact numbers and names for this employer.
> A decision may be taken on your employment claims after the expiry of this 28 day period.
> Kind regards"
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals: 25 July 2017
> Visa Lodge: 25 July 2017
> No CO Allocated until:5th Dec 2017
> Responded to CO: Yet to respond
> Visa Grant: Waitinglayball::spy::amen::fingerscrossed:


Hi,

How many years experience have you claimed?


----------



## AbhayJha

ajayaustralia said:


> Not sure if this would be able but no harm in providing additional document.
> 
> Mail to [email protected] and request them if your scorecard is being sent to the DIBP, Australia. Provide them with your details, date of Examination etc and they should be able to confirm. Attach the mail to Immi account as a proof that it was indeed available for DIBP to view.
> 
> I used this email once when my scorecard was not visible on my PTE account.
> 
> Regards/Ajay


Thank you very much for guiding Ajay. I will do that. Have you already got ur visa? How long did the CO contact again after providing this info? Hopefully this is the only piece they wanted and wont come again and again. Sad That it was available to them and they ignored it. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

AbhayJha said:


> Thank you very much for guiding Ajay. I will do that. Have you already got ur visa? How long did the CO contact again after providing this info? Hopefully this is the only piece they wanted and wont come again and again. Sad That it was available to them and they ignored it.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


It has been almost 2 and half months since I last provided them with the information. Things are slow at DIBP end, not sure of the reason. Given it is Christmas time, most of the people here go on long vacation, so you may have to wait for the DIBP team to come back by 2nd week of January 2018.

Just mail them, later attach the reply from Pearson in Immi account and that is the best you can do at the moment. Don't forget to press the button(Immi account.) that you have provided the info.

Best of Luck.
Regards/Ajay


----------



## Vinopaal

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Ok guys, I got the golden mails today morning .. indeed such a rush and relief at the same time. Most thanks goes to this community who helped me in every stage, even help to get through the wait. The wait is not that bad considering the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow however the thought of another co contact puts you in tremendous stress. I’d intended to move by Jan 18 but would be definitely in couple of months down the line.
> 
> Again many thanks to you all and all the very best for those in waiting!!


Congrats mate!


----------



## kgj

MohAdnan said:


> Don't worry. There is a form called notification of incorrect answers, just fill that and submit it.


thanks so much for the reply. Is it still okay to do that? I submitted my application on 18th of October. A little bit worried if they will reject my visa application if I did update it now. I can't believe I just noticed it today


----------



## kgj

AmazingTiger said:


> Use the update us option to correct the mistake. By doing that it will auto-submit a error-rectification form with the details that you furnished, not sure about the number right now.
> 
> Don't worry, I have also submitted this way to rectify a mistake that I did with in my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. But do you think rectifying it now is a good idea? I submitted by application on 18 of October. And Im so soo worried, that its today I noticed it


----------



## buntygwt

optimus89 said:


> I received the following email. Please can you suggest what should I do .I have left the company 7 months ago .
> 
> "We attempted to contact your employer between 11 September 2017 to 28 September 2017. A variety of phone numbers were attempted including two which appeared on your reference provided 25 July 2017 . No response was received to those telephone calls. Please provide within 28 days contact numbers and names for this employer.
> A decision may be taken on your employment claims after the expiry of this 28 day period.
> Kind regards"
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals: 25 July 2017
> Visa Lodge: 25 July 2017
> No CO Allocated until:5th Dec 2017
> Responded to CO: Yet to respond
> Visa Grant: Waitinglayball::spy::amen::fingerscrossed:


hi optimus,

from whom you received this email?

CO or AHC ?


----------



## andreyx108b

optimus89 said:


> I received the following email. Please can you suggest what should I do .I have left the company 7 months ago .
> 
> "We attempted to contact your employer between 11 September 2017 to 28 September 2017. A variety of phone numbers were attempted including two which appeared on your reference provided 25 July 2017 . No response was received to those telephone calls. Please provide within 28 days contact numbers and names for this employer.
> A decision may be taken on your employment claims after the expiry of this 28 day period.
> Kind regards"
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals: 25 July 2017
> Visa Lodge: 25 July 2017
> No CO Allocated until:5th Dec 2017
> Responded to CO: Yet to respond
> Visa Grant: Waitinglayball::spy::amen::fingerscrossed:


Please provide what has been requested.


----------



## NAVK

Hi..can anyone pls help in applying bridging B visa? Procedure? Where to apply? It’s bit urgent


----------



## optimus89

They Requested Contact info for the employer


----------



## aks80

optimus89 said:


> I received the following email. Please can you suggest what should I do .I have left the company 7 months ago .
> 
> "We attempted to contact your employer between 11 September 2017 to 28 September 2017. A variety of phone numbers were attempted including two which appeared on your reference provided 25 July 2017 . No response was received to those telephone calls. Please provide within 28 days contact numbers and names for this employer.
> A decision may be taken on your employment claims after the expiry of this 28 day period.
> Kind regards"
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals: 25 July 2017
> Visa Lodge: 25 July 2017
> No CO Allocated until:5th Dec 2017
> Responded to CO: Yet to respond
> Visa Grant: Waiting


Give the numbers. This seems like a straightforward request. Maybe the numbers changed after you quit the company.


----------



## haspy123

Hello guys..I have to upload my ITR s as requested by CO. My question is - whether i should notary attest them or upload directly??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

haspy123 said:


> Hello guys..I have to upload my ITR s as requested by CO. My question is - whether i should notary attest them or upload directly??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


CO requested ITR, not Form 16s.
Or is it that, you already submitted form 16s and they asked ITRs on top of it? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

ajayaustralia said:


> It has been almost 2 and half months since I last provided them with the information. Things are slow at DIBP end, not sure of the reason. Given it is Christmas time, most of the people here go on long vacation, so you may have to wait for the DIBP team to come back by 2nd week of January 2018.
> 
> Just mail them, later attach the reply from Pearson in Immi account and that is the best you can do at the moment. Don't forget to press the button(Immi account.) that you have provided the info.
> 
> Best of Luck.
> Regards/Ajay


Thanks for responding. Looking at that, I think better I forget about anything for next 3 months atleast. I have written to pte team and aa you suggested will attach all that and respond back. Thanks for the help! Hope you get ur visa soon!! Best Wishes. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

kgj said:


> Thanks for the reply. But do you think rectifying it now is a good idea? I submitted by application on 18 of October. And Im so soo worried, that its today I noticed it


Better late than never. Its better than a CO contact questioning it. The choice is yours.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18

Hi All,

I have a query regarding employment ..I got the R&R letter from one of my company and for the current company I used statutory declaration. For the first company my last day was 4th june and start date of my current company was 3rd june but in statutory declaration mistakenly I mentioned as 5th june but in my Acs result it did not create a problem. Now I just checked that in my offer letter and other reference letter from the company starting date is 3rd June only..so how should I proceed with my Visa lodgment.Should I upload the documents as it is or is there any other way to solve this issue or CO will ignore it as its only 2 days issue.I am worried if they contacted the HR of my current company than they will mention 3rd June only but in EOI and statutory declaration i mentioned as 5th June.

Please advise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rsp69

NAVK said:


> Hi..can anyone pls help in applying bridging B visa? Procedure? Where to apply? It’s bit urgent


You can apply via ImmiAccount..
This is what it says on DIBP's Website : You can apply online using ImmiAccount if you have applied for your substantive visa through ImmiAccount and a decision has not yet been made on that application.

Hope that helps


----------



## rsp69

djdoller said:


> Can you pls share your timeline?
> And ibe more thing, what date is mention in your immi account for last updated date? And if co contacted you pls let me know. It can give few ideas about the trend for assessment commince mail applicants.


Hey DJ,

I am working on my timeline as we speak. I'll have it up in a while.

ImmiAccount Last Updated : 10 OCT 2017, Date Lodged : 10 OCT 2017.
Status is still 'Received'.
And as it should be, there is a IMMI Assessment Commence correspondence in my application mailbox.

Also, Estimated Processing Time is showing as '5 to 8 months', thought you'd like to know


----------



## rsp69

Heprex said:


> Hello, I also lodge my application on Oct 10. What time did you submit your application and pay the Visa fee that day?


Tue, 10 Oct 2017 *4:00 PM, AEDT*


----------



## jithooos

kgj said:


> Thanks for the reply. But do you think rectifying it now is a good idea? I submitted by application on 18 of October. And Im so soo worried, that its today I noticed it




Just update it without a second thought. It will not have any adverse effect on your application. I have done it twice after 2 months of submission. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazana

Seems like many people lodged in October 2017 are getting the Immi Assessment Commence Email .I wonder why? Past months not many people are getting that email only some few,i guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

jithooos said:


> Just update it without a second thought. It will not have any adverse effect on your application. I have done it twice after 2 months of submission.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Exqctly. Mistake is always a mistake until realised. If after realising you don’t correct errors then you are deliberately providing incorrect answers.

Go ahead and fill that form. It doesn’t affect your application status or creates any doubt, rather a good gesture.


----------



## Heprex

rsp69 said:


> Tue, 10 Oct 2017 *4:00 PM, AEDT*


Thanks! I think mine is around 9PM AEDT.


----------



## potpot

Hello experts,

I have lodged my visa application last June 04,2017 and I have uploaded everything for me and my spouse on the document checklist I am a Registered Nurse here in Australia. Last November 24,2017 I was surprise that the Case Offcier is requesting me to send the verification of PTE results for my spouse. I have attached the results of his PTE which was taken last May 06,2017. I have also requested PTE to send his scores to DIBP last May 08,2017. I did try again lately if I could request for PTE to resend his scores to DIBP but apparently the score could only been sent to the recipient once. What I have done it to attached to Immi account the Confirmation Order send by PTE last May 08 that they have sent the scores, I have attached a screenshot of message that the score can only be sent once to a recipient, I have even attached his Diploma in Hospitality which was completed here in Australia if needed for additional evidence for Functional English. Then click on Information Provided. Please advice me on what else can I do? Thank you very much!


----------



## Heprex

potpot said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application last June 04,2017 and I have uploaded everything for me and my spouse on the document checklist I am a Registered Nurse here in Australia. Last November 24,2017 I was surprise that the Case Offcier is requesting me to send the verification of PTE results for my spouse. I have attached the results of his PTE which was taken last May 06,2017. I have also requested PTE to send his scores to DIBP last May 08,2017. I did try again lately if I could request for PTE to resend his scores to DIBP but apparently the score could only been sent to the recipient once. What I have done it to attached to Immi account the Confirmation Order send by PTE last May 08 that they have sent the scores, I have attached a screenshot of message that the score can only be sent once to a recipient, I have even attached his Diploma in Hospitality which was completed here in Australia if needed for additional evidence for Functional English. Then click on Information Provided. Please advice me on what else can I do? Thank you very much!



Hello Kabayan,

Hope this helps.

Cheers,



ajayaustralia said:


> Not sure if this would be able but no harm in providing additional document.
> 
> Mail to [email protected] and request them if your scorecard is being sent to the DIBP, Australia. Provide them with your details, date of Examination etc and they should be able to confirm. Attach the mail to Immi account as a proof that it was indeed available for DIBP to view.
> 
> I used this email once when my scorecard was not visible on my PTE account.
> 
> Regards/Ajay


----------



## potpot

Thank you Kabayan Heprex.


----------



## rsp69

Hey All,

I have added a timeline in my signature, if anyone is keen.
Have a nice day


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

Another help needed.

Today I got a CO contact for Medical of my 7 years 4 months old daughter. However, this was not asked during last CO contact (for my wife's english test) when my daughter was 6 years 8 months old. Earlier medical was done for my daughter and my wife but no tests was done for my daughter at that point at that was not required (as was told in clinic). 

What is the minimum age for the below tests that is being asked now?

Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Another help needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a CO contact for Medical of my 7 years 4 months old daughter. However, this was not asked during last CO contact (for my wife's english test) when my daughter was 6 years 8 months old. Earlier medical was done for my daughter and my wife but no tests was done for my daughter at that point at that was not required (as was told in clinic).
> 
> 
> 
> What is the minimum age for the below tests that is being asked now?
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> 
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourabh



When dis you lodge the application?


----------



## Sourabh123

Mahesh Vandote said:


> When dis you lodge the application?


Lodged application in Feb 2017. There were 2 CO contacts before this.

Regards
Sourabh 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

NAVK said:


> Hi..can anyone pls help in applying bridging B visa? Procedure? Where to apply? It’s bit urgent


Visit the nearest Visa Office in your city, they should be able to provide you. I remember people getting BVE on the spot at the visa office within 10 minutes.Should not be different for BVB/BVA.

Call them or visit the website first.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys today I received my first CO contact (GSM Adelaide) asking for employment reference in company letter head for current employment. Not sure If my company will be providing this in letter head.

I already provided Offer letter, ITR for 3 yrs, Form26AS, Payslip, Bankstatement, PF statement and still that is not satisfactory,


----------



## beloved120

beloved120 said:


> Guys I have several questions
> 
> 1- documents in other languages... I live in Dubai and I have the marriage certificate in Arabic.. After translating using a legal Translator should I attest by Justice department and foreign affairs in UAE or the seal of the legal Translator is enough
> 
> 2- proving relationship : I am married and I live with my extended family ... my mom and siblings how can I prove that we lived together since the house is under my mom's name ... but I pay utility from my credits card sometimes should I use that? Also my wife is a uni student and I pay for her fees ... should I get a letter from Uni? Also I am sponsoring my wife and kids visa .. Is the uae visa sponsoring is enough? Or should we go extra mile to prove genuine relationship?
> 
> 3- should I attach a bank statement ? It is not mentioned anywhere but should I do that?
> 
> 4- form 80 and 1221 is for 18+ right ? For myself and wifey... I have two kinds 3 years and 2 months ...
> 5- do I need to attach a previous visa that I was granted 3 years ago subclass 476 ? As proof of marriage and will this visa help my application in anyway? Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk




Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

rsp69 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have added a timeline in my signature, if anyone is keen.
> Have a nice day


Hi, your CO is from Adelaide? My agent confirmed my documents was uploaded somewhere around 23-25 Nov. So I'm wondering whether to ask him about this mail.


----------



## mohitkashyap

As far as i know, they need medical for all the family members, in fact, medical needs to be done for newborn baby as well.
Mainly x-ray, TB is the thing which they look for.


----------



## lingling

*IMMI commencement mail*

Seniors, what is this IMMI commencement mail all about? Getting it means the individual won't be getting a direct grant?

Many have asked this before and many have patiently answered. I was trying to look for it over the past few pages but was unable to find them. Would appreciate if someone can help me.


----------



## buntygwt

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Guys today I received my first CO contact (GSM Adelaide) asking for employment reference in company letter head for current employment. Not sure If my company will be providing this in letter head.
> 
> I already provided Offer letter, ITR for 3 yrs, Form26AS, Payslip, Bankstatement, PF statement and still that is not satisfactory,


hi sunil,

don't you provided statutory declaration for the above-mentioned experience ?


----------



## buntygwt

lingling said:


> Seniors, what is this IMMI commencement mail all about? Getting it means the individual won't be getting a direct grant?
> 
> Many have asked this before and many have patiently answered. I was trying to look for it over the past few pages but was unable to find them. Would appreciate if someone can help me.


it depends lingling. 
some got grant within 15 days of this commencement mail and some are waiting from 5-6 months. nobody knows the exact meaning of this mail.

good luck.


----------



## rsp69

lingling said:


> Hi, your CO is from Adelaide? My agent confirmed my documents was uploaded somewhere around 23-25 Nov. So I'm wondering whether to ask him about this mail.


Yes, my CO is from the Adelaide.


----------



## lingling

buntygwt said:


> it depends lingling.
> some got grant within 15 days of this commencement mail and some are waiting from 5-6 months. nobody knows the exact meaning of this mail.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks for your insight. So this mail isn't conclusive on how our application will progress. I'm clear now. Again, thanks.


----------



## debeash

rathishv said:


> Guys ! Very happy to let you all know that I got direct grant today after 54 days of waiting (yes! I have been counting)
> It is for me, wife and my kid.
> 
> I was an offshore applicant and I started with the process early this year by appearing for IELTS on May 25th. It took 6 months (got IELTS result on June 5) from receiving my IELTS upto receving the grant today.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> IELTS: 7th Jun (9, 9, 7, 7)
> EA CDR Submitted (Fast Track) : 22nd Aug
> EA +ve Outcome : 20th Sept
> EOI Lodged (189) : 22nd Sept (65 Points)
> EOI Lodged (190) : 22nd Sept (70 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 3rd Oct
> VISA Invite (190) : 9th Oct (QLD)
> VISA Lodged (189) : 12th Oct with UAE&India PCC
> Medicals Done : 13th Oct
> DIRECT GRANT:5th Dec
> IED : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> 
> I didn't use an agent. IMHO you dont need an agent (I was feeling itchy to tell this for a long time) - all you need is some organising skills, attention to detail and *expatforum*
> 
> Many thanks for all here in the forum who supported all along the journey ! - *you guys were my 'agents'*


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

buntygwt said:


> hi sunil,
> 
> don't you provided statutory declaration for the above-mentioned experience ?


Hi Bunty I did provided statutory declaration. I think company here in india do not provide roles and responsibilites in letter head.

Experts need guidance should I again provide notarized declaration in more refined way and provide same.


----------



## meendar

Sunil,

can you please let us know, from which team you received email?



sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Bunty I did provided statutory declaration. I think company here in india do not provide roles and responsibilites in letter head.
> 
> Experts need guidance should I again provide notarized declaration in more refined way and provide same.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

meendar said:


> Sunil,
> 
> can you please let us know, from which team you received email?


Team Adelaide.


----------



## srijai

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Bunty I did provided statutory declaration. I think company here in india do not provide roles and responsibilites in letter head.
> 
> Experts need guidance should I again provide notarized declaration in more refined way and provide same.


Well, if possible...get a letter from HR stating that they cannot issue a letter on roles and responsibilities...

Wait for any other suggestions from the group..

When did you lodged you application?

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi... in the trailing concern,

I have also uploaded the statutory declaration from my immediate superior (well notarized) as my company HR refused to provide the R&R on company letterhead. I got this reply from them on the mail. Do I need to upload the PDF of that mail also to avoid any CO contact (so far no contact and immi commencement mail).

Plz... suggest.






srijai said:


> Well, if possible...get a letter from HR stating that they cannot issue a letter on roles and responsibilities...
> 
> Wait for any other suggestions from the group..
> 
> When did you lodged you application?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Kazana said:


> Seems like many people lodged in October 2017 are getting the Immi Assessment Commence Email .I wonder why? Past months not many people are getting that email only some few,i guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I applied on 4th October and my status is still Received. 

I havn't received any Immi Commencement emails. 

Regards


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Team Change*

Freinds

The first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane
The second CO contact was from GSM Adelaide

Is it OK that my case move between GSMs ???


----------



## aks80

Nedsrtark said:


> Freinds
> 
> The first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane
> The second CO contact was from GSM Adelaide
> 
> Is it OK that my case move between GSMs ???


Its normal, if that's what you are asking.


----------



## Nedsrtark

aks80 said:


> Its normal, if that's what you are asking.


is it true that I'm in the final stage for a grant ?


----------



## jaguar123

Nedsrtark said:


> is it true that I'm in the final stage for a grant ?


Nobody can predict Grant date.


----------



## anju_bala

Is it important to submit 1221 form for primary and secondary applicant plz suggest as I we are claiming the points of spouse as well thanks in advance


----------



## Vinopaal

anju_bala said:


> Is it important to submit 1221 form for primary and secondary applicant plz suggest as I we are claiming the points of spouse as well thanks in advance


Yes, You should submit for both. This will help you to avoid CO contact. 

Cheers!


----------



## beloved120

Vinopaal said:


> Yes, You should submit for both. This will help you to avoid CO contact.
> 
> Cheers!


Form 80 and 1221 for applicants above 16 years right ? Or all 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

Nedsrtark said:


> Freinds
> 
> The first CO contact was from GSM Brisbane
> The second CO contact was from GSM Adelaide
> 
> Is it OK that my case move between GSMs ???


Yes, is okay. Mine moved from Brisbane to Adelaide and back to Brisbane.


Nedsrtark said:


> is it true that I'm in the final stage for a grant ?


No, this does not mean you are nearing grant. It does not mean anything but just routine processing.


----------



## srijai

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi... in the trailing concern,
> 
> I have also uploaded the statutory declaration from my immediate superior (well notarized) as my company HR refused to provide the R&R on company letterhead. I got this reply from them on the mail. Do I need to upload the PDF of that mail also to avoid any CO contact (so far no contact and immi commencement mail).
> 
> Plz... suggest.


In my opinion, I see no harm in doing that but ensure that you are not in breach of any Info. Security guidelines/policy of your company. Again, frankly speaking it should not be a issue but just cross check.

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

beloved120 said:


> Form 80 and 1221 for applicants above 16 years right ? Or all
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


Yes, You can attach FORM 1229 for kids although its not completely mandatory.


----------



## anju_bala

Thank you for the information form 80 and 1229 is already submitted there is little confused with 1221 now everything is clear


----------



## djdoller

rsp69 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you pls share your timeline?
> And ibe more thing, what date is mention in your immi account for last updated date? And if co contacted you pls let me know. It can give few ideas about the trend for assessment commince mail applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DJ,
> 
> I am working on my timeline as we speak. I'll have it up in a while.
> 
> ImmiAccount Last Updated : 10 OCT 2017, Date Lodged : 10 OCT 2017.
> Status is still 'Received'.
> And as it should be, there is a IMMI Assessment Commence correspondence in my application mailbox.
> 
> Also, Estimated Processing Time is showing as '5 to 8 months', thought you'd like to know
Click to expand...

Ok fine.
When did your skill select sent you email for account suspended?


----------



## mayukhmanpathak1

helpfull


----------



## youngpil

Hi guys,

I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


----------



## djdoller

masterblaster81 said:


> Kazana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like many people lodged in October 2017 are getting the Immi Assessment Commence Email .I wonder why? Past months not many people are getting that email only some few,i guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 4th October and my status is still Received.
> 
> I havn't received any Immi Commencement emails.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

For that can you confirm one thing?
When you lodge visa?
When you done medical?
When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended?
If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account.
Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.


----------



## mpathak9

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Timelines?


----------



## beloved120

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Congrats bro 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Please share your timeline.


----------



## djdoller

This is a humble request to all expat members, who got the grant and not registered the case in myimmigration tracker, please help others to check your case that we can predict the timeline. Please it will take just 2 minuts. All expat members please register in myimmigrationtracker to help others.
Thanks 
Dj


----------



## youngpil

mpathak9 said:


> Timelines?


Oh I thought the timeline is shown in my signature

ANZSCO: 233915
ITA: 26 Jul 2017
Visa applied: 31 Jul 2017
CO contact: 29 Aug 2017 for proof of relationship and regional stay.
IP Pressed: 11 Sep 2017
Grant: 07 Dec 2017

All the best


----------



## mpathak9

Congrats youngpil. Looks like backlogs are getting clearance


----------



## youngpil

mpathak9 said:


> Congrats youngpil. Looks like backlogs are getting clearance


Thanks! Yeah, some of forum members' prediction was correct.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


*congrats man*


----------



## BaazzZ

hi guys

i am filling form 1221.

there is a question 15 "Have you ever had a visa refused or canceled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?"

actually, i got visitor visa refused from USA in 2013. but I didn't mention it when I got Student visa and TR 485.
i am confused now and can you guys suggest me plz. 

if i will mention now, will it affect my PR application?

Thanks you


----------



## adishjain86

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Congrats buddy. All the best for the future.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## jaguar123

djdoller said:


> For that can you confirm one thing?
> When you lodge visa? ----- *24 Aug-17*
> When you done medical? *26- Aug-17*
> When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended? *24-Aug-17*
> If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account. *I think **6 or 7 sept.*Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.


Can you please help to predict my grant.


----------



## djdoller

youngpil said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I thought the timeline is shown in my signature
> 
> ANZSCO: 233915
> ITA: 26 Jul 2017
> Visa applied: 31 Jul 2017
> CO contact: 29 Aug 2017 for proof of relationship and regional stay.
> IP Pressed: 11 Sep 2017
> Grant: 07 Dec 2017
> 
> All the best
Click to expand...

Congrats.
Another applicant is under 100 days pile after co contact. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smaikap

Is form 1221 mandatory for Visa lodge? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

jaguar123 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> For that can you confirm one thing?
> When you lodge visa? ----- *24 Aug-17*
> When you done medical? *26- Aug-17*
> When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended? *24-Aug-17*
> If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account. *I think **6 or 7 sept.*Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help to predict my grant.
Click to expand...

Great, exactly the same case as my cousin. Now listen.
If you have lodged the visa and the same time if you created the hap id but medical did after visa longed but before co contact , and after skill select suspended then this type of case go in a different pile.
The status will show received , but co will not contact you. If all documents will be submited by you and co is satish with it they willnot contact you, you might get direct grant but it could take approx 6 months. Your case is in delay pile. Its really very painfull when immigration dont clerify about when to do medical and later on people are get in trouble.

1.This is clear that do the medical before visa lodgement. Dont press submit button untill the medical is not updated in immi account. 
2. If few doccuments are uploaded and submit application ( lodged) then please please dont go to clinic to clear medical report even HAP ID is created. Wait untill co aske fir medicsl. Later on we can use the same hap id even it has been created. But no need to do midical after visa lodge.


----------



## micky2060

djdoller said:


> jaguar123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> For that can you confirm one thing?
> When you lodge visa? ----- *24 Aug-17*
> When you done medical? *26- Aug-17*
> When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended? *24-Aug-17*
> If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account. *I think **6 or 7 sept.*Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help to predict my grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, exactly the same case as my cousin. Now listen.
> If you have lodged the visa and the same time if you created the hap id but medical did after visa longed but before co contact , and after skill select suspended then this type of case go in a different pile.
> The status will show received , but co will not contact you. If all documents will be submited by you and co is satish with it they willnot contact you, you might get direct grant but it could take approx 6 months. Your case is in delay pile. Its really very painfull when immigration dont clerify about when to do medical and later on people are get in trouble.
> 
> 1.This is clear that do the medical before visa lodgement. Dont press submit button untill the medical is not updated in immi account.
> 2. If few doccuments are uploaded and submit application ( lodged) then please please dont go to clinic to clear medical report even HAP ID is created. Wait untill co aske fir medicsl. Later on we can use the same hap id even it has been created. But no need to do midical after visa lodge.
Click to expand...

That was exactly happened in my case. I have lodged my file on 31-07-2017 and did medical on 10-08-2017. My skill select suspended on 07-08-2017 . Submitted all documents during lodgement but till today my status is received and I have read on immigration website that if you do medical after your lodgement then your case may be delay up to six months......

Your are exactly right DJ... Thanks for sharing information.....


----------



## kukulkan

waiting, waiting, waiting. . . . :ranger:


----------



## mojazz

micky2060 said:


> That was exactly happened in my case. I have lodged my file on 31-07-2017 and did medical on 10-08-2017. My skill select suspended on 07-08-2017 . Submitted all documents during lodgement but till today my status is received and I have read on immigration website that if you do medical after your lodgement then your case may be delay up to six months......
> 
> Your are exactly right DJ... Thanks for sharing information.....


The above post seems to be disturbing but somehow seems to be correct too..
Why disturbing ? _ Because I have also done medicals after submitting the application(lodging),, And medicals also done and documents uploaded..So in this case My application will be delayed? I dont quite understand why doing meds before submitting will take less time? I missed a point I can do meds before doing submit, so paid fees and then accessed emedical and done Meds..

Any other expats who has done like above process got it in less time frame? (less in the sense from 3 to 5 months).. Or by default it will be delayed up to 6 months..

Please some one share the experience..

Thanks & Regards
Mohan D

EOI Invite : 17 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged : 7 Nov 2017
189 visa (Software Engineer) - 70 points
Meds : 1 Dec 2017 - uploaded 7 Dec 2017(from clinic)
Visa Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## djdoller

mojazz said:


> micky2060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was exactly happened in my case. I have lodged my file on 31-07-2017 and did medical on 10-08-2017. My skill select suspended on 07-08-2017 . Submitted all documents during lodgement but till today my status is received and I have read on immigration website that if you do medical after your lodgement then your case may be delay up to six months......
> 
> Your are exactly right DJ... Thanks for sharing information.....
> 
> 
> 
> The above post seems to be disturbing but somehow seems to be correct too..
> Why disturbing ? _ Because I have also done medicals after submitting the application(lodging),, And medicals also done and documents uploaded..So in this case My application will be delayed? I dont quite understand why doing meds before submitting will take less time? I missed a point I can do meds before doing submit, so paid fees and then accessed emedical and done Meds..
> 
> Any other expats who has done like above process got it in less time frame? (less in the sense from 3 to 5 months).. Or by default it will be delayed up to 6 months..
> 
> Please some one share the experience..
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Mohan D
> 
> EOI Invite : 17 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged : 7 Nov 2017
> 189 visa (Software Engineer) - 70 points
> Meds : 1 Dec 2017 - uploaded 7 Dec 2017(from clinic)
> Visa Grant -
Click to expand...

Whats your current status in your immi a/c?
When your skill select ac was suspended? 
Share these details.


----------



## mojazz

djdoller said:


> Whats your current status in your immi a/c?
> When your skill select ac was suspended?
> Share these details.


Current status = Received(from Nov 7 itself)
EOI suspended = 9 Nov 2017 - It just automates after I submit Visa(system action)- so it wont happen separately- I have lodged visa on same date- correction

But how EOI relate to Medical dates..?

Regards
Mohan D


----------



## masterblaster81

djdoller said:


> For that can you confirm one thing?
> When you lodge visa?
> When you done medical?
> When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended?
> If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account.
> Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.


I did medical on 3rd October, visa lodged on 4th October and uploaded all documents and yes my medical is updated in Immi account after one week . 

Regards


----------



## kukulkan

i lodged in 28th july, did medical on 4th august, my status is assessment in progress.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Congrats! Just yesterday we were talking about similar timelines! Enjoy the moment!


----------



## sngoku

mojazz said:


> Current status = Received(from Nov 7 itself)
> EOI suspended = 9 Nov 2017 - It just automates after I submit Visa(system action)- so it wont happen separately- I have lodged visa on same date- correction
> 
> But how EOI relate to Medical dates..?
> 
> Regards
> Mohan D


Same situation here:

Visa Lodged: 24 August 2017 --> EOI Suspended immediately after Visa Lodge
All documents including PCC and medicals uploaded : 15 September 2017
Immi Assessment Commence Mail - GSM Adelaide : 27 September 2017

Generated HAPID and completed medicals to make it easy for the CO. Did not know this would back fire and put in "delay pile".

But still cant understand the logic. 

Thanks
:lalala:


----------



## sngoku

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Congrats youngpil
:drum:


----------



## djdoller

masterblaster81 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> For that can you confirm one thing?
> When you lodge visa?
> When you done medical?
> When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended?
> If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account.
> Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I did medical on 3rd October, visa lodged on 4th October and uploaded all documents and yes my medical is updated in Immi account after one week .
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

And when your skill select suspended? After update medical in immiac date? Please send the date. If skill select suspended after your medical updated then you will be fine. The co might contact and your application will be underprocess. From the date of last updated date in immi ac it will take 100 days if co will not contact you again.


----------



## sngoku

sngoku said:


> Congrats biggy85
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I would like to inform all my employers (points claimed) regarding the Employment verification, hence looking for the below information:
> 
> 1. The mail ID and phone number from which the EV mail and AHC call can be expected.
> 
> 2. What details are asked in the EV mail to the HR
> 
> Thanks
> :yo:


Seniors,

Kindly respond. 

I am not able to find relevant information from previous posts.

Thanks


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

mojazz said:


> The above post seems to be disturbing but somehow seems to be correct too..
> Why disturbing ? _ Because I have also done medicals after submitting the application(lodging),, And medicals also done and documents uploaded..So in this case My application will be delayed? I dont quite understand why doing meds before submitting will take less time? I missed a point I can do meds before doing submit, so paid fees and then accessed emedical and done Meds..
> 
> Any other expats who has done like above process got it in less time frame? (less in the sense from 3 to 5 months).. Or by default it will be delayed up to 6 months..
> 
> Please some one share the experience..
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Mohan D
> 
> EOI Invite : 17 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged : 7 Nov 2017
> 189 visa (Software Engineer) - 70 points
> Meds : 1 Dec 2017 - uploaded 7 Dec 2017(from clinic)
> Visa Grant - :fingerscrossed:


Hey there, I had done my medicals after lodging the visa (see my timelines). My application status was received until the CO contact. The processing took time due to the missing PCC so I don’t think post-medicals played any part (read delay) in my case. In the end, all is well


----------



## djdoller

sngoku said:


> mojazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current status = Received(from Nov 7 itself)
> EOI suspended = 9 Nov 2017 - It just automates after I submit Visa(system action)- so it wont happen separately- I have lodged visa on same date- correction
> 
> But how EOI relate to Medical dates..?
> 
> Regards
> Mohan D
> 
> 
> 
> Same situation here:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24 August 2017 --> EOI Suspended immediately after Visa Lodge
> All documents including PCC and medicals uploaded : 15 September 2017
> Immi Assessment Commence Mail - GSM Adelaide : 27 September 2017
> 
> Generated HAPID and completed medicals to make it easy for the CO. Did not know this would back fire and put in "delay pile".
> 
> But still cant understand the logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Read this...





See: Start My Health Declarations

Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.

If you have already lodged a visa application you do not need to use this service. If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the ‘View health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount. If you have lodged a paper visa application, please wait until your visa officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.

See: Arranging a health examination

Why use My Health Declarations?

Most applicants for visas to Australia need to meet Australia's health requirement in order to be granted a visa. You might be required to complete immigration health examinations in order to show that you meet Australia's health requirement.

The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.

Who should use My Health Declarations?

You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.
See: 
Visa processing time service standards
Electronic Health Processing

Note: To use My Health Declarations, you must also hold a current valid passport. It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form.

Who should not use My Health Declarations?

You should not use My Health Declarations if you:

have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.


----------



## djdoller

AnaTheDreamer said:


> mojazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above post seems to be disturbing but somehow seems to be correct too..
> Why disturbing ? _ Because I have also done medicals after submitting the application(lodging),, And medicals also done and documents uploaded..So in this case My application will be delayed? I dont quite understand why doing meds before submitting will take less time? I missed a point I can do meds before doing submit, so paid fees and then accessed emedical and done Meds..
> 
> Any other expats who has done like above process got it in less time frame? (less in the sense from 3 to 5 months).. Or by default it will be delayed up to 6 months..
> 
> Please some one share the experience..
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Mohan D
> 
> EOI Invite : 17 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged : 7 Nov 2017
> 189 visa (Software Engineer) - 70 points
> Meds : 1 Dec 2017 - uploaded 7 Dec 2017(from clinic)
> Visa Grant -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, I had done my medicals after lodging the visa (see my timelines). My application status was received until the CO contact. The processing took time due to the missing PCC so I don’t think post-medicals played any part (read delay) in my case. In the end, all is well
Click to expand...

Hi, 
Can you share the following dates?
1. Visa lodge
2. Skill select suspended
3. Medical did
4. Medical updated in immi account
5. Co contacted
6. Doccuments send via IP button


----------



## djdoller

Medical should not be done if:

Who should not use My Health Declarations?

You should not use My Health Declarations if you:

have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.


----------



## JHubble

djdoller said:


> And when your skill select suspended? After update medical in immiac date? Please send the date. If skill select suspended after your medical updated then you will be fine. The co might contact and your application will be underprocess. From the date of last updated date in immi ac it will take 100 days if co will not contact you again.


Hi djdoller,

These date cases you talking about, is it ONLY applicable to medicals documents?

Does it have any impact on PCC documents submission dates. Can we submit PCC after visa lodged and EOI suspended?


----------



## ixii

This is related to using My Health Declarations, which should not be used after loding a visa. 

Refer to this for arranging health examinations after lodging a visa. In no where was mentioned any delay in visa processing. 

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

I have already lodged my Australian visa application

If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the 'View health assessment' tab in ImmiAccount. Otherwise, you will be advised by email or by your visa officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.






djdoller said:


> sngoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current status = Received(from Nov 7 itself)
> EOI suspended = 9 Nov 2017 - It just automates after I submit Visa(system action)- so it wont happen separately- I have lodged visa on same date- correction
> 
> But how EOI relate to Medical dates..?
> 
> Regards
> Mohan D
> 
> 
> 
> Same situation here:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24 August 2017 --> EOI Suspended immediately after Visa Lodge
> All documents including PCC and medicals uploaded : 15 September 2017
> Immi Assessment Commence Mail - GSM Adelaide : 27 September 2017
> 
> Generated HAPID and completed medicals to make it easy for the CO. Did not know this would back fire and put in "delay pile".
> 
> But still cant understand the logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See: Start My Health Declarations
> 
> Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application you do not need to use this service. If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the ‘View health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount. If you have lodged a paper visa application, please wait until your visa officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> See: Arranging a health examination
> 
> Why use My Health Declarations?
> 
> Most applicants for visas to Australia need to meet Australia's health requirement in order to be granted a visa. You might be required to complete immigration health examinations in order to show that you meet Australia's health requirement.
> 
> The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.
> 
> Who should use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.
> See:
> Visa processing time service standards
> Electronic Health Processing
> 
> Note: To use My Health Declarations, you must also hold a current valid passport. It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form.
> 
> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

AnaTheDreamer said:


> mojazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above post seems to be disturbing but somehow seems to be correct too..
> Why disturbing ? _ Because I have also done medicals after submitting the application(lodging),, And medicals also done and documents uploaded..So in this case My application will be delayed? I dont quite understand why doing meds before submitting will take less time? I missed a point I can do meds before doing submit, so paid fees and then accessed emedical and done Meds..
> 
> Any other expats who has done like above process got it in less time frame? (less in the sense from 3 to 5 months).. Or by default it will be delayed up to 6 months..
> 
> Please some one share the experience..
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Mohan D
> 
> EOI Invite : 17 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged : 7 Nov 2017
> 189 visa (Software Engineer) - 70 points
> Meds : 1 Dec 2017 - uploaded 7 Dec 2017(from clinic)
> Visa Grant -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, I had done my medicals after lodging the visa (see my timelines). My application status was received until the CO contact. The processing took time due to the missing PCC so I don’t think post-medicals played any part (read delay) in my case. In the end, all is well
Click to expand...

If you have done the medical within 2 -3 days and before skill select suspended then still you would be fine. 
According to the long wait after this , i assum that the co is alocated from the date of the skill select suspended. So that the status will show received. If co need something the status will change and co will contact for something. If nothing will be needed then from received to direct funalised.
This is what i have seen in the previous cases.
Whats there in your case?


----------



## mojazz

djdoller said:


> Hi,
> Can you share the following dates?
> 1. Visa lodge
> 2. Skill select suspended
> 3. Medical did
> 4. Medical updated in immi account
> 5. Co contacted
> 6. Doccuments send via IP button


1. Visa lodge - 9 Nov 2017
2. Skill select suspended - 9 Nov 2017(at a same time- it is system automate process)
3. Medical did - 2 Dec 2017
4. Medical updated in immi account - 7 Dec 2017
5. Co contacted - NOPE
6. Doccuments send via IP button[/QUOTE] - NOPE


----------



## sngoku

djdoller said:


> Medical should not be done if:
> 
> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.


Hi DJ,

After Visa lodge, I have not used "My Health Declarations"

Instead, in "View Health Assessment" tab, there was option to organize the medicals. When clicked on it, it automatically generates HAPID and gives you the e-Medical letter.

Thanks


----------



## micky2060

kukulkan said:


> i lodged in 28th july, did medical on 4th august, my status is assessment in progress.





sngoku said:


> mojazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current status = Received(from Nov 7 itself)
> EOI suspended = 9 Nov 2017 - It just automates after I submit Visa(system action)- so it wont happen separately- I have lodged visa on same date- correction
> 
> But how EOI relate to Medical dates..?
> 
> Regards
> Mohan D
> 
> 
> 
> Same situation here:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24 August 2017 --> EOI Suspended immediately after Visa Lodge
> All documents including PCC and medicals uploaded : 15 September 2017
> Immi Assessment Commence Mail - GSM Adelaide : 27 September 2017
> 
> Generated HAPID and completed medicals to make it easy for the CO. Did not know this would back fire and put in "delay pile".
> 
> But still cant understand the logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

In your case on which date your case officer allocated ??


----------



## mojazz

djdoller said:


> If you have done the medical within 2 -3 days and before skill select suspended then still you would be fine.
> According to the long wait after this , i assum that the co is alocated from the date of the skill select suspended. So that the status will show received. If co need something the status will change and co will contact for something. If nothing will be needed then from received to direct funalised.
> This is what i have seen in the previous cases.
> Whats there in your case?


"If you have done the medical within 2 -3 days and before skill select suspended then still you would be fine."
Hey according to me, that there is no such gap, if you lodge visa, then immediately your Skillselect will be suspended..This is the latest process I know...May be the logic above is before the recent software changes on ImmiAccount..


----------



## sngoku

micky2060 said:


> In your case on which date your case officer allocated ??


No CO allocated.
Just received IMMI commence on 27 Sep


----------



## mojazz

djdoller said:


> Read this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See: Start My Health Declarations
> 
> Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application you do not need to use this service. If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the ‘View health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount. If you have lodged a paper visa application, please wait until your visa officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> See: Arranging a health examination
> 
> Why use My Health Declarations?
> 
> Most applicants for visas to Australia need to meet Australia's health requirement in order to be granted a visa. You might be required to complete immigration health examinations in order to show that you meet Australia's health requirement.
> 
> The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.
> 
> Who should use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.
> See:
> Visa processing time service standards
> Electronic Health Processing
> 
> Note: To use My Health Declarations, you must also hold a current valid passport. It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form.
> 
> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.


Hi djdoller,
I understood your point and also read this,, As a senior expat may be you can clarify me,,,in the above statments

'have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family."

if you read the above lines,,it says the reason for delay,, the same reason will also be applicable if you submit meds before lodging visa right ? I dont quite understand the logic,, And also it says if visa processing delays, then we might need to do meds again,, but if visa started processing and meds is valid for that time, still will it create dealy? 

Please clarify this logic,,

Regards
Mohan D


----------



## mojazz

sngoku said:


> Hi DJ,
> 
> After Visa lodge, I have not used "My Health Declarations"
> 
> Instead, in "View Health Assessment" tab, there was option to organize the medicals. When clicked on it, it automatically generates HAPID and gives you the e-Medical letter.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I also did the same..


----------



## masterblaster81

djdoller said:


> And when your skill select suspended? After update medical in immiac date? Please send the date. If skill select suspended after your medical updated then you will be fine. The co might contact and your application will be underprocess. From the date of last updated date in immi ac it will take 100 days if co will not contact you again.


My skill select was suspended immediately the day i lodged my visa application on 4th October. 

Regards


----------



## djdoller

mojazz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have done the medical within 2 -3 days and before skill select suspended then still you would be fine.
> According to the long wait after this , i assum that the co is alocated from the date of the skill select suspended. So that the status will show received. If co need something the status will change and co will contact for something. If nothing will be needed then from received to direct funalised.
> This is what i have seen in the previous cases.
> Whats there in your case?
> 
> 
> 
> "If you have done the medical within 2 -3 days and before skill select suspended then still you would be fine."
> Hey according to me, that there is no such gap, if you lodge visa, then immediately your Skillselect will be suspended..This is the latest process I know...May be the logic above is before the recent software changes on ImmiAccount..
Click to expand...

If the skillselect suspended on the same day on your lodgment then ask others , mostly all have the different date for suspended. If the software is changed then many others should have same date. Please find it. It will be help for others.


----------



## apbtn

How many grants today??


----------



## djdoller

mojazz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See: Start My Health Declarations
> 
> Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application you do not need to use this service. If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the ‘View health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount. If you have lodged a paper visa application, please wait until your visa officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> See: Arranging a health examination
> 
> Why use My Health Declarations?
> 
> Most applicants for visas to Australia need to meet Australia's health requirement in order to be granted a visa. You might be required to complete immigration health examinations in order to show that you meet Australia's health requirement.
> 
> The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.
> 
> Who should use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.
> See:
> Visa processing time service standards
> Electronic Health Processing
> 
> Note: To use My Health Declarations, you must also hold a current valid passport. It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form.
> 
> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi djdoller,
> I understood your point and also read this,, As a senior expat may be you can clarify me,,,in the above statments
> 
> 'have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family."
> 
> if you read the above lines,,it says the reason for delay,, the same reason will also be applicable if you submit meds before lodging visa right ? I dont quite understand the logic,, And also it says if visa processing delays, then we might need to do meds again,, but if visa started processing and meds is valid for that time, still will it create dealy?
> 
> Please clarify this logic,,
> 
> Regards
> Mohan D
Click to expand...

You are exactly correct brother.
The reason of the double meaning behind is that, DIBP only clearify the basic details , also they change this details perioudically, the details we chack once when we are supposed to apply our visa, later on they might change it and apply the new rule. Once we applied we generally dont check it again and again. Dibp is not bounded to change the rules prior to inform us ever. 
So that at any time we are getting wrong impression and become victim. But even agents also missguided few times if they dont check the details daily.
So we have to just guess the procedure to avoide our visa delay and i am trying to guide people to get direct grant in this mannar. 
Few are getting direct grant few are not? 
Do you think that all people have done the mistakes? 
Infact nop. They mention the word... 
case yo case the the timeline will be different. So that we can't claim them for delay.
I have the worst experience in my life when i was in australia in way long back. Before 12 years. I have seen my 3 best friends whos TR was rejected not because they were wrong but the govt party was changed and ruled differently. 
So as far as our luck is with us we are the king. If you follow the same system as others still you can't predict about procedure.
But i can only get the clue how to protect our self. And how to help others by my past experience.
Thanks


----------



## djdoller

sngoku said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical should not be done if:
> 
> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ,
> 
> After Visa lodge, I have not used "My Health Declarations"
> 
> Instead, in "View Health Assessment" tab, there was option to organize the medicals. When clicked on it, it automatically generates HAPID and gives you the e-Medical letter.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

In pcc i am not sure, but if your received the assessment commence email i think that you will be fine. Because you have done medical at proper time. If system is in line then no need to worry. But few people got skill.select suspended on the same day of lodgement then its really strange now. When your skill select suspended? And when you did your medical?


----------



## ixii

mojazz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See: Start My Health Declarations
> 
> Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application you do not need to use this service. If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the ‘View health assessment’ tab in ImmiAccount. If you have lodged a paper visa application, please wait until your visa officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> See: Arranging a health examination
> 
> Why use My Health Declarations?
> 
> Most applicants for visas to Australia need to meet Australia's health requirement in order to be granted a visa. You might be required to complete immigration health examinations in order to show that you meet Australia's health requirement.
> 
> The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.
> 
> Who should use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.
> See:
> Visa processing time service standards
> Electronic Health Processing
> 
> Note: To use My Health Declarations, you must also hold a current valid passport. It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form.
> 
> Who should not use My Health Declarations?
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi djdoller,
> I understood your point and also read this,, As a senior expat may be you can clarify me,,,in the above statments
> 
> 'have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family."
> 
> if you read the above lines,,it says the reason for delay,, the same reason will also be applicable if you submit meds before lodging visa right ? I dont quite understand the logic,, And also it says if visa processing delays, then we might need to do meds again,, but if visa started processing and meds is valid for that time, still will it create dealy?
> 
> Please clarify this logic,,
> 
> Regards
> Mohan D
Click to expand...

This delay only applies to using My Health Declations after lodging of visa. 

Refer to this link, where there is no mention of delay regarding arranging health examination after lodging of visa. 
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

I have already lodged my Australian visa application

If you have applied online for your visa you can check if you need to complete health examinations in the 'View health assessment' tab in ImmiAccount. Otherwise, you will be advised by email or by your visa officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.


----------



## mojazz

Yes,, I have not used health declaration,, instead i used Health assessment from immiaccount page after lodging visa as you mentioned..


----------



## mojazz

djdoller said:


> You are exactly correct brother.
> The reason of the double meaning behind is that, DIBP only clearify the basic details , also they change this details perioudically, the details we chack once when we are supposed to apply our visa, later on they might change it and apply the new rule. Once we applied we generally dont check it again and again. Dibp is not bounded to change the rules prior to inform us ever.
> So that at any time we are getting wrong impression and become victim. But even agents also missguided few times if they dont check the details daily.
> So we have to just guess the procedure to avoide our visa delay and i am trying to guide people to get direct grant in this mannar.
> Few are getting direct grant few are not?
> Do you think that all people have done the mistakes?
> Infact nop. They mention the word...
> case yo case the the timeline will be different. So that we can't claim them for delay.
> I have the worst experience in my life when i was in australia in way long back. Before 12 years. I have seen my 3 best friends whos TR was rejected not because they were wrong but the govt party was changed and ruled differently.
> So as far as our luck is with us we are the king. If you follow the same system as others still you can't predict about procedure.
> But i can only get the clue how to protect our self. And how to help others by my past experience.
> Thanks


Agreed with your view,, we need to give maximum proper information as possible so no one can experience delay...But at the end of the day it is not in our hands 

Regards
Mohan D


----------



## AmazingTiger

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Congratulations mate, best of luck for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

mojazz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly correct brother.
> The reason of the double meaning behind is that, DIBP only clearify the basic details , also they change this details perioudically, the details we chack once when we are supposed to apply our visa, later on they might change it and apply the new rule. Once we applied we generally dont check it again and again. Dibp is not bounded to change the rules prior to inform us ever.
> So that at any time we are getting wrong impression and become victim. But even agents also missguided few times if they dont check the details daily.
> So we have to just guess the procedure to avoide our visa delay and i am trying to guide people to get direct grant in this mannar.
> Few are getting direct grant few are not?
> Do you think that all people have done the mistakes?
> Infact nop. They mention the word...
> case yo case the the timeline will be different. So that we can't claim them for delay.
> I have the worst experience in my life when i was in australia in way long back. Before 12 years. I have seen my 3 best friends whos TR was rejected not because they were wrong but the govt party was changed and ruled differently.
> So as far as our luck is with us we are the king. If you follow the same system as others still you can't predict about procedure.
> But i can only get the clue how to protect our self. And how to help others by my past experience.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with your view,, we need to give maximum proper information as possible so no one can experience delay...But at the end of the day it is not in our hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Mohan D
Click to expand...

According to this best way is to get medical declaration ,went to clinic and wait untill it upload in immi server, and if all documents are fully uploaded then only submit / lodge the visa.
This is the simple lenguage to describe.
Thanks


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

kukulkan said:


> waiting, waiting, waiting. . . . :ranger:


Good luck mate,

It seems our occupation code is not preferred......m also waiting since March 2017.


----------



## srinivas1308

smaikap said:


> Is form 1221 mandatory for Visa lodge?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Form 80 and 1221 are asked by CO’s most of the times so better fill them upfront rather than waiting for CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

BaazzZ said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> i am filling form 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> there is a question 15 "Have you ever had a visa refused or canceled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?"
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i got visitor visa refused from USA in 2013. but I didn't mention it when I got Student visa and TR 485.
> 
> i am confused now and can you guys suggest me plz.
> 
> 
> 
> if i will mention now, will it affect my PR application?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you




Not sure if any one replied to your query. You have to mention this and the reason if you are aware.As long as it is not because of any criminal reasons, it may not be a problem. My Student Visa to UK has been refused and I mentioned the date of refusal only as I don’t remember the reasons but I still got the grant. All the Best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolgauravmonster

Got Grant today..

ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer 
PTE : 21/04/17. 79+ in all modules
ACS +ve assessment : 20/05/17
EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
ITA : 26/07/2017
Application submitted : 28/07/2017
Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
CO Contact : 28/08/2017 requested German PCC
Centre : Adelaide
Info Prov : 02/09/2017
Grant: 07/12/2017


----------



## kukulkan

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Good luck mate,
> 
> It seems our occupation code is not preferred......m also waiting since March 2017.


Yeah. 

Did you contact them since its more than 8 months.


----------



## srinivas1308

coolgauravmonster said:


> Got Grant today..
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> PTE : 21/04/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/05/17
> 
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> 
> Application submitted : 28/07/2017
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> CO Contact : 28/08/2017 requested German PCC
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> Info Prov : 02/09/2017
> 
> Grant: 07/12/2017




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

srinivas1308 said:


> Form 80 and 1221 are asked by CO’s most of the times so better fill them upfront rather than waiting for CO contact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, both form 80 and 1221 is required only for adults, right?? Not required for my toddler, right?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

smaikap said:


> But, both form 80 and 1221 is required only for adults, right?? Not required for my toddler, right??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Not required for kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

Guys, i am out of INDIA, is PCC from Indian embassy sufficient to show Indian clearance?


----------



## tasi

srinivas1308 said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> i am filling form 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> there is a question 15 "Have you ever had a visa refused or canceled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?"
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i got visitor visa refused from USA in 2013. but I didn't mention it when I got Student visa and TR 485.
> 
> i am confused now and can you guys suggest me plz.
> 
> 
> 
> if i will mention now, will it affect my PR application?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if any one replied to your query. You have to mention this and the reason if you are aware.As long as it is not because of any criminal reasons, it may not be a problem. My Student Visa to UK has been refused and I mentioned the date of refusal only as I don’t remember the reasons but I still got the grant. All the Best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

On this issue i would suggest contacting a RMA to assess if the ommission is false and misleading in a material particular. I am in a similar boat as you, however i did not inculde a few casual jobs that i did while i was in australia and a one week holiday on my student visa renewal. The advice i would like to give is to not compund the omission , especially for a PR, as if they find out later ( through a spot check or during your citizenship application), your PR can be cancelled. Search PIC 4020 and you will get an idea, but definitely consult a RMA. 

Also, there was a change in the legislation for PIC 4020 on 18th november, however that has been disallowed in the australian parliament. So dont pay attention to that.


----------



## BabuPorora

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, i am out of INDIA, is PCC from Indian embassy sufficient to show Indian clearance?


You will get pcc from embassy/consulate if you are outside India. No local pcc required. But embassy may send it for verification to your India local address depends on where and when your passport issued.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> kukulkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> waiting, waiting, waiting. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mate,
> 
> It seems our occupation code is not preferred......m also waiting since March 2017.
Click to expand...

Whats your timeline?


----------



## hridesh1987

BabuPorora said:


> You will get pcc from embassy/consulate if you are outside India. No local pcc required. But embassy may send it for verification to your India local address depends on where and when your passport issued.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Thanks, i got PCC from indian embassy and uploaded it..was just curious if CO my ask to get it from india as well.

Thanks alot

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!




Congrats


----------



## chibaba chacho

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today. Thank you so much for your help and sharing information. It's been a great help. All the best for those who are waiting for the grant!


Congratulations on your receiving your grant Youngpil. I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## klusarun

coolgauravmonster said:


> Got Grant today..
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> PTE : 21/04/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/05/17
> 
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> 
> Application submitted : 28/07/2017
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> CO Contact : 28/08/2017 requested German PCC
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> Info Prov : 02/09/2017
> 
> Grant: 07/12/2017




Congrats buddy


----------



## chibaba chacho

coolgauravmonster said:


> Got Grant today..
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> PTE : 21/04/17. 79+ in all modules
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/05/17
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 28/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 28/08/2017 requested German PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 02/09/2017
> Grant: 07/12/2017


Congratulations on your grant coolgauravmonster. I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## AmazingTiger

coolgauravmonster said:


> Got Grant today..
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> PTE : 21/04/17. 79+ in all modules
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/05/17
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 28/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 28/08/2017 requested German PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 02/09/2017
> Grant: 07/12/2017


All the very best mate for your future. We share similar timelines. Hoping this is an harbinger of good times to come for all July/August applicants.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## l_dm

For that can you confirm one thing?
When you lodge visa? 26.10.17
When you done medical? 25.10.17
When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended? 26.10.17 immediately after payment
If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account. 26.10.17
Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.

Can you please through some light whether my case will also be put in the delay file?


----------



## braich.abhijeet

djdoller said:


> According to this best way is to get medical declaration ,went to clinic and wait untill it upload in immi server, and if all documents are fully uploaded then only submit / lodge the visa.
> This is the simple lenguage to describe.
> Thanks


I am with 70 points and expect th3 invitation in the upcoming rounds.

Just to summarise and double check the above discussion, I should:
1. Create IMMI account
2. Use 'My Health Declaration' option and create the profile.
3. Generate HAP ID and visit clinic for medical tests.
4. Wait for them to upload the results
5. Now lodge the visa application and make payment.
6. Use the HAP id generated earlier to link the report.

Please feel free to add something i may have missed. Please add thumps up to help others.

I am now going to start the visa lodgement as soon as i get the invite and seek your expert guidance just to ensure i get everything right.

Thanking everybody for this wonderful platform. cheers. godspeed!!



EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## Kamal 474

djdoller said:


> For that can you confirm one thing?
> When you lodge visa?
> When you done medical?
> When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended?
> If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account.
> Answer these questions and i xan get the clue why you have the received status and no co contact yet.


Hello DJ
your posts have given me hope as i checked my timelines according to your questions so i have the answers as:

When you lodge visa? *14 Sep*
When you done medical? *11 Sep*
When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended?*14 Sep*
If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account. *immediately when i paid fee*

However i have not received any CO contact or immi commencement email, its been 85 days and status is still RECEIVED... what is your point of view, regards


----------



## rsp69

sngoku said:


> No CO allocated.
> Just received IMMI commence on 27 Sep


Are 'IMMI Assessment Commence email' and 'CO allocation' two separate events?

I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email from a CO saying "This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing."


----------



## rsp69

djdoller said:


> Ok fine.
> When did your skill select sent you email for account suspended?


Skill Select Suspended: 17 OCT 2017


----------



## Sourabh123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another help needed.
> 
> Today I got a CO contact for Medical of my 7 years 4 months old daughter. However, this was not asked during last CO contact (for my wife's english test) when my daughter was 6 years 8 months old. Earlier medical was done for my daughter and my wife but no tests was done for my daughter at that point at that was not required (as was told in clinic).
> 
> What is the minimum age for the below tests that is being asked now?
> 
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh



Hi Experts,

Please provide your inputs on this. Kindly help.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## umashanker

rsp69 said:


> Are 'IMMI Assessment Commence email' and 'CO allocation' two separate events?
> 
> I received an IMMI Assessment Commence email from a CO saying "This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing."


We are in same timelines , check my signature


----------



## youngpil

AmazingTiger said:


> Congratulations mate, best of luck for your future !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you AmazingTiger! Hope you receive the grant soon. All the best.


----------



## youngpil

chibaba chacho said:


> Congratulations on your receiving your grant Youngpil. I wish you all the best for the future.


Thank you. Hope everything turns out well for you too!


----------



## pavit21

Hi All,

I received my grant today. 

I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.

Here is my timeline..

ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer 

ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17

PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules

EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points

Invitation Received: 09/08/2017

Application submitted : 10/08/2017

Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.

CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns

Centre : Adelaide

Info Prov : 02/10/2017

Grant: 08/12/2017


----------



## osamapervez

pavit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I received my grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> 
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation Received: 09/08/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted : 10/08/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns
> 
> 
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Info Prov : 02/10/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: 08/12/2017




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

pavit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my grant today.
> 
> I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17
> 
> PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> Invitation Received: 09/08/2017
> 
> Application submitted : 10/08/2017
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> Info Prov : 02/10/2017
> 
> Grant: 08/12/2017


Congratulations!


----------



## tasi

pavit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my grant today.
> 
> I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17
> 
> PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> Invitation Received: 09/08/2017
> 
> Application submitted : 10/08/2017
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> Info Prov : 02/10/2017
> 
> Grant: 08/12/2017



Hi, congrats! Did you uolaod form 80 and 1221? Were you onshore or offshore? 




1221?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Hi all
Does anyone have idea how long it takes to get Indian PCC in Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Sourabh123 said:


> Sourabh123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Another help needed.
> 
> Today I got a CO contact for Medical of my 7 years 4 months old daughter. However, this was not asked during last CO contact (for my wife's english test) when my daughter was 6 years 8 months old. Earlier medical was done for my daughter and my wife but no tests was done for my daughter at that point at that was not required (as was told in clinic).
> 
> What is the minimum age for the below tests that is being asked now?
> 
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please provide your inputs on this. Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
Click to expand...

Hi Saurabh,

Did your daughter get medical clerance before?( Your daughter medical status was "medical clearance privided- No action required" before 2nd CO contact?).


----------



## zachs

Hi team 
I lodged my Visa application on 25th December 2016. On 1st June 2017, I submitted the medicals pending for my new born baby and my wife. In the first week on September got call from AHC for employment verification. Did not heard anything from them since then.

Now my question is , if it's high time that I should contact case officer enquiring about the progress on my Visa application or should I wait for some more time.

I am really looking my patience specially after checking the grants pouring in for many applicants within couple of months of lodging the application.


----------



## rsp69

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone have idea how long it takes to get Indian PCC in Australia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a timeline of my PCC.

16 Sep - Mailed my application to IPVSC Melbourne via Registered Post
22 Sep - VFS sent me an acknowledgement saying they have started working on it
25 Sep - Date of issue on the PCC
02 Oct - Assessment Complete & Dispatch email
04 Oct - Received PCC

Note: 

I have had no police records
Last police check was when I got my passport in 2008
I have had only ONE address in India all my life


----------



## mpathak9

My friend's application has crossed 8 months. He is looking for Dibp contact number. Can someone provide that?


----------



## dishant22

Kamal 474 said:


> Hello DJ
> your posts have given me hope as i checked my timelines according to your questions so i have the answers as:
> 
> When you lodge visa? *14 Sep*
> When you done medical? *11 Sep*
> When you got mail from skill select fir account suspended?*14 Sep*
> If you upload all together then when did you find your medical is updated in immi account. *immediately when i paid fee*
> 
> However i have not received any CO contact or immi commencement email, its been 85 days and status is still RECEIVED... what is your point of view, regards


Even mine is the same.
Medicals on 15 sept.
Invited on 20 sept. 
Lodged on 20 sept. 
But no CO contact and no commencement mail yet. 
Its been 79 days.


233311 | 65 points | visa lodged on 20.09.2017


----------



## Dkaur

pavit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my grant today.
> 
> I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17
> 
> PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> Invitation Received: 09/08/2017
> 
> Application submitted : 10/08/2017
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> Info Prov : 02/10/2017
> 
> Grant: 08/12/2017



Hi,

I also got CO contact from Adelaide on 7th September for updating PTE results and I provided the information the same day..I applied through General accountant...
Can I also expect the grant..or is it going to be different because of different Anzsco code.

Thanks


----------



## ajayaustralia

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone have idea how long it takes to get Indian PCC in Australia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got in less than 3 weeks. Had 4-5 address which I mentioned in the PCC. All in All, it does not take more than 4 weeks.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

ajayaustralia said:


> I got in less than 3 weeks. Had 4-5 address which I mentioned in the PCC. All in All, it does not take more than 4 weeks.




Did you submit your original passport as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

ajayaustralia said:


> I got in less than 3 weeks. Had 4-5 address which I mentioned in the PCC. All in All, it does not take more than 4 weeks.


I had applied at Sydney - VFS global and got it in 3 business days. This was back in Jun-2017. Hope this helps


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Any grants for October applications? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

Last read on immitracker was for 17 October.. No movement then..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

pavit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my grant today.
> 
> I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17
> 
> PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> Invitation Received: 09/08/2017
> 
> Application submitted : 10/08/2017
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> Info Prov : 02/10/2017
> 
> Grant: 08/12/2017


Congratulations

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

harsm123 said:


> Last read on immitracker was for 17 October.. No movement then..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Onshore or offshore? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

harsm123 said:


> Last read on immitracker was for 17 October.. No movement then..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


 
This wait is a killer man, and now its going off the trend for direct grants it’s frustrating. And now this Medical seen on top of that.


----------



## harsm123

Mahesh Vandote said:


> This wait is a killer man, and now its going off the trend for direct grants it’s frustrating. And now this Medical seen on top of that.


What s the medical seen.. Pls share I am unaware..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

kinnu369 said:


> Onshore or offshore?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Offshore.. One indian applicant

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

harsm123 said:


> Offshore.. One indian applicant
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Ok.. Any idea when DBIP will go into hibernation for Christmas 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

harsm123 said:


> What s the medical seen.. Pls share I am unaware..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk



Just look few posts up, its seems there is a delay depending on which point we do our medicals and some get immi commence mail and others do not. But im not sure how true that is.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

djdoller said:


> Great, exactly the same case as my cousin. Now listen.
> If you have lodged the visa and the same time if you created the hap id but medical did after visa longed but before co contact , and after skill select suspended then this type of case go in a different pile.
> The status will show received , but co will not contact you. If all documents will be submited by you and co is satish with it they willnot contact you, you might get direct grant but it could take approx 6 months. Your case is in delay pile. Its really very painfull when immigration dont clerify about when to do medical and later on people are get in trouble.
> 
> 1.This is clear that do the medical before visa lodgement. Dont press submit button untill the medical is not updated in immi account.
> 2. If few doccuments are uploaded and submit application ( lodged) then please please dont go to clinic to clear medical report even HAP ID is created. Wait untill co aske fir medicsl. Later on we can use the same hap id even it has been created. But no need to do midical after visa lodge.





Hi DJ
My timelines are as under can u plz. predict something about my grant on the basis of these events....


Invite-  04 Oct 2017
Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017 
Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
Daughter sputum culture report will come on - 22 Dec 2017
Present Application Status- Received​


----------



## JHubble

pavit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my grant today.
> 
> I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17
> 
> PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> Invitation Received: 09/08/2017
> 
> Application submitted : 10/08/2017
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> Info Prov : 02/10/2017
> 
> Grant: 08/12/2017


Hi,

First of all congratulations on you grant.

May I know when did you do the medical check ups. Was is after visa lodgement or before?


----------



## ajayaustralia

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Did you submit your original passport as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

Read it online on VFS website, All documents are mentioned. They have passport photograph machine on their premises where you can pay and get copy.


----------



## harsm123

kinnu369 said:


> Ok.. Any idea when DBIP will go into hibernation for Christmas
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


19 Dec to 1 Jan as per last year and few other posts. Nt sure

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi DJ
> My timelines are as under can u plz. predict something about my grant on the basis of these events....
> 
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report will come on - 22 Dec 2017
> Present Application Status- Received​


If Sputum test is negative, then I believe the doctor should be able to provide clearance immediately.

If Sputum test is positive, your daughter will have to go through a treatment(Min 3 months to 6 months). Post-treatment, based on the x-ray reports daughter will provide the clearance to BUPA and they will, in turn, inform the Commonwealth case officer about the medical. Post that it will be normal processing for you.

Please note, the above is based on the info I got from a friend who had similar circumstances. The only difference was, he was diagnosed with Active TB. The treatment is free in Australia.


----------



## aks80

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Just look few posts up, its seems there is a delay depending on which point we do our medicals and some get immi commence mail and others do not. But im not sure how true that is.


There is no link between timing of medicals and getting immi commencement mails.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

ajayaustralia said:


> If Sputum test is negative, then I believe the doctor should be able to provide clearance immediately.
> 
> If Sputum test is positive, your daughter will have to go through a treatment(Min 3 months to 6 months). Post-treatment, based on the x-ray reports daughter will provide the clearance to BUPA and they will, in turn, inform the Commonwealth case officer about the medical. Post that it will be normal processing for you.
> 
> Please note, the above is based on the info I got from a friend who had similar circumstances. The only difference was, he was diagnosed with Active TB. The treatment is free in Australia.


Thnx ajay for your reply,

If SCT comes negative (it will) then the average time for the grant will be?????? any idea????


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Hi*

Hi Experts,

My details are mentioned below

ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
Visa Lodge Date: 12-Oct-2017
Subclass 189 (70 points)
Processing Office:GSM Adelaide
IMMI Assessment Commence date: 6-Dec-2017

No further contact.

Any idea, how long will it take from here.

i have uploaded all documents including Form80, Form1221, PCCs and Medical.

Best Regards,
Vinay Khetarpal


----------



## djdoller

zachs said:


> Hi team
> I lodged my Visa application on 25th December 2016. On 1st June 2017, I submitted the medicals pending for my new born baby and my wife. In the first week on September got call from AHC for employment verification. Did not heard anything from them since then.
> 
> Now my question is , if it's high time that I should contact case officer enquiring about the progress on my Visa application or should I wait for some more time.
> 
> I am really looking my patience specially after checking the grants pouring in for many applicants within couple of months of lodging the application.


Hi which documents you have attached for employment reference?
If co is not satish then AHC might call. But if you have not provide enough documents then they should contact to your employer for verification. But strange why did they call you? When did you submit your newborns medical?


----------



## ajayaustralia

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thnx ajay for your reply,
> 
> If SCT comes negative (it will) then the average time for the grant will be?????? any idea????


Yes, it should be normal. Once BUPA updates the result, your medical is cleared and will reflect in Immi account.

Sputum culture test is the most advanced test and if that is negative then it is all good.


----------



## ajayaustralia

ajayaustralia said:


> Yes, it should be normal. Once BUPA updates the result, your medical is cleared and will reflect in Immi account.
> 
> Sputum culture test is the most advanced test and if that is negative then it is all good.


How much time it will take for grant after medical clearance, no one can answer. It is pure luck.


----------



## Praveen1112

Hi experts,

We have lodged our application on 12th oct 2017 and received "Immi Assess ment Commence"email on 5th Dec.

1.Does this mean that we are not going to receive direct grant?

2.Our agent says that this email means CO is assigned to the case.Is this mail implies that CO is assigned and it will take longer duration?or insipte of this email can we expect grant with out asking for additional information?

3.Anyone received similar email and received a direct grant?

Thanks,
Praveen.


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> HARINDERJEET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ
> My timelines are as under can u plz. predict something about my grant on the basis of these events....
> 
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report will come on - 22 Dec 2017
> Present Application Status- Received​
> 
> 
> 
> If Sputum test is negative, then I believe the doctor should be able to provide clearance immediately.
> 
> If Sputum test is positive, your daughter will have to go through a treatment(Min 3 months to 6 months). Post-treatment, based on the x-ray reports daughter will provide the clearance to BUPA and they will, in turn, inform the Commonwealth case officer about the medical. Post that it will be normal processing for you.
> 
> Please note, the above is based on the info I got from a friend who had similar circumstances. The only difference was, he was diagnosed with Active TB. The treatment is free in Australia.
Click to expand...

However it is very sad to listen such case, but still hope is there.
One guy who had suffered from T.B. he treated him self within 5-6 months and toral grant time was arround 400+ days. But still hope is there. Dont worry , be faith in GOD.


----------



## pavit21

JHubble said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulations on you grant.
> 
> May I know when did you do the medical check ups. Was is after visa lodgement or before?


I did them within 3 days of lodging my application.


----------



## masterblaster81

dishant22 said:


> Even mine is the same.
> Medicals on 15 sept.
> Invited on 20 sept.
> Lodged on 20 sept.
> But no CO contact and no commencement mail yet.
> Its been 79 days.
> 
> 
> 233311 | 65 points | visa lodged on 20.09.2017



now looking at these 2 cases, doing medical before lodging visa causes delay . 

I did medical on *3rd October.* 
Visa Application submitted on *4th October*. 
submitted all documents with PCC on *4th October*. 
Status still as received and no CO contact and No commencement mail yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## pavit21

kinnu369 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## pavit21

tasi said:


> Hi, congrats! Did you uolaod form 80 and 1221? Were you onshore or offshore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1221?


I was in Australia. Submitted form 80 only.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My details are mentioned below
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> Visa Lodge Date: 12-Oct-2017
> Subclass 189 (70 points)
> Processing Office:GSM Adelaide
> IMMI Assessment Commence date: 6-Dec-2017
> 
> No further contact.
> 
> Any idea, how long will it take from here.
> 
> i have uploaded all documents including Form80, Form1221, PCCs and Medical.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay Khetarpal


adafd


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> We have lodged our application on 12th oct 2017 and received "Immi Assess ment Commence"email on 5th Dec.
> 
> 1.Does this mean that we are not going to receive direct grant?
> 
> 2.Our agent says that this email means CO is assigned to the case.Is this mail implies that CO is assigned and it will take longer duration?or insipte of this email can we expect grant with out asking for additional information?
> 
> 3.Anyone received similar email and received a direct grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen.




No one knows the exact timelines for Immi guys

It varies from 15 days to 6 months

On average count 3-4 months ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

masterblaster81 said:


> dishant22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even mine is the same.
> Medicals on 15 sept.
> Invited on 20 sept.
> Lodged on 20 sept.
> But no CO contact and no commencement mail yet.
> Its been 79 days.
> 
> 
> 233311 | 65 points | visa lodged on 20.09.2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now looking at these 2 cases, doing medical before lodging visa causes delay .
> 
> I did medical on *3rd October.*
> Visa Application submitted on *4th October*.
> submitted all documents with PCC on *4th October*.
> Status still as received and no CO contact and No commencement mail yet.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

If you have not done medical after lodgemebt then you will be fine. Untill 90 days if you dont get the assessment commincement mail and no co contact then you should wait untill 100 days after last updated date. One thing you should confirm. When your skill select ac suspended?


----------



## aks80

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> We have lodged our application on 12th oct 2017 and received "Immi Assess ment Commence"email on 5th Dec.
> 
> 1.Does this mean that we are not going to receive direct grant?
> 
> 2.Our agent says that this email means CO is assigned to the case.Is this mail implies that CO is assigned and it will take longer duration?or insipte of this email can we expect grant with out asking for additional information?
> 
> 3.Anyone received similar email and received a direct grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen.



1. It just means a CO is assigned to your case. There may or may not be verification associated with your application.

2. No link between getting this mail and time it takes to get the grant. There are people who got their grant in a short period after getting this mail. There are others who never got a commencement mail and waited many months for the grant.

3. If by direct grant you mean getting one without CO contact for more information, there are many. Just look up previous posts on this thread or check other websites that aggregate such information.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

ajayaustralia said:


> How much time it will take for grant after medical clearance, no one can answer. It is pure luck.


thnx bro....


----------



## djdoller

aks80 said:


> Praveen1112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> We have lodged our application on 12th oct 2017 and received "Immi Assess ment Commence"email on 5th Dec.
> 
> 1.Does this mean that we are not going to receive direct grant?
> 
> 2.Our agent says that this email means CO is assigned to the case.Is this mail implies that CO is assigned and it will take longer duration?or insipte of this email can we expect grant with out asking for additional information?
> 
> 3.Anyone received similar email and received a direct grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It just means a CO is assigned to your case. There may or may not be verification associated with your application
> 
> 2. No link between getting this mail and time it takes to get the grant. There are people who got their grant in a short period after getting this mail. There are others who never got a commencement mail and waited many months for the grant.
> 
> 3. If by direct grant you mean getting one without CO contact for more information, there are many. Just look up previous posts on this thread or check other websites that aggregate such information.
Click to expand...

Even co contact or not, and commincement email received or not, from the date of the account suspended frim skill select, some one is already looking in to your doccuments. Direct grant doesn't generate by computer. There must be any co in junior position have checked the doccuments.
Yesterday one guy got the co contact for her wife's pte score allow for dibp site. And he also got the skill select suspended mail on the same day. That means he got alocated his co on same day. Without any co no one can ask fir the spouse pte score.
This means something is linked between medical , skill select suspended mail, co alocated and visa lodge.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

djdoller said:


> However it is very sad to listen such case, but still hope is there.
> One guy who had suffered from T.B. he treated him self within 5-6 months and toral grant time was arround 400+ days. But still hope is there. Dont worry , be faith in GOD.


Okay.... thanx DJ for the reply


----------



## AmazingTiger

Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.

Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.

I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.

For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.

Time line is as follows-

The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.

ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
ITA : 26/07/2017
Application submitted : 31/07/2017
Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
Centre : Adelaide
Info Prov : 03/09/2017
Grant: 08/12/2017


Documents uploaded

Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.

Self:

Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents

0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
6) Resume
7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.

Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.

Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
1) Degree
2) Semester marksheets.
3) Consolidate marksheet.
3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.

Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.

Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.

Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License

Evidence of Identity 
1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.

English: PTE scorecard

Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.

Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.

Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.


Spouse:
Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
1) US Tax transcripts.
2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
3) Vehicle insurance
4) Photo albums of us over the years.
5) Rental lease aggreements.
6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
7) Marriage certificate.
8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
9) Wedding invitations and emails.
10) Joint bank account statements going back years.

Proof of Birth
BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.

Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.

Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.

Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.

Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.

Travel doc- Passport first and last page.

Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.

Children:
1) BC
2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


----------



## djdoller

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


Congrats brother. New beginning starts now. Cheers


----------



## djdoller

All expats please add your case in myimmigrationtracker to help future applicants. Thanks


----------



## Praveen1112

Thank you for reply..Hoping for best


----------



## HARINDERJEET

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


*
Amazing....... Tiger..... congrats for the....... Amazing.....News......of your life... cheers...man...:cheer2:*:lalala::flypig::cheer2:


----------



## srijai

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


Congratulations....enjoy the moment and good luck on your future endeavors

Mostly,very much appreciate all the details that you have provided on timelines and docs...

Cheers...

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.


Congrats on the grant.

You really threw the kitchen sink at them with your spouse's identity documents. This much information is usually unnecessary when you have been married for a while and have kids included in the application. However, it doesn't hurt to provide more information I suppose.

Best of luck!


----------



## aks80

djdoller said:


> Even co contact or not, and commincement email received or not, from the date of the account suspended frim skill select, some one is already looking in to your doccuments. Direct grant doesn't generate by computer. There must be any co in junior position have checked the doccuments.
> Yesterday one guy got the co contact for her wife's pte score allow for dibp site. And he also got the skill select suspended mail on the same day. That means he got alocated his co on same day. Without any co no one can ask fir the spouse pte score.
> This means something is linked between medical , skill select suspended mail, co alocated and visa lodge.


I don't work for DIBP and its clear from your posts that you don't either.

I can make some reasonable assumptions though.

Suspension of your account is likely an automated process that is triggered after basic checks after submission are complete. For example, is the payment shown as received in DIBP ledgers and so on. There was a case some time back where this process was broken and people that had lodged their applications got invites during subsequent invitation rounds. 

Whether a CO immediately checks your document or not is open to interpretation. What likely happens is that once the account is suspended, it enters a queue and is allocated to a CO or a set of COs from a location and is then picked up - similar to how a call to a contact center lands on the next available agent. If I were a CO and I had to do a quick check on an application, I would look at the employment details last - I would first check if medical reports are cleared because without this, there is no point in looking at anything else. Then I would look at English score because that is the one of scoring criteria and the most straightforward one. I would look for proof of character. If any of the basic documents that establish the applicant's (or other family members') health and points were missing, I would send a request for information. I would then think of the rest of supporting documents that relate to the applicant's work experience.

Long answer short, you (and by you, I don't mean you specifically because we have already disagreed once) can help yourself by waiting to have almost all documents in hand before lodging. Do the medicals immediately before or after - I am sure this makes no difference at all. And don't worry about suspension of account, this is automated and there is no intrigue or malice at work here.



> This means something is linked between medical , skill select suspended mail, co alocated and visa lodge.


Of course, they are. I just don't think they are linked the way you seem to suggest.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??

What shall i assume in this case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

aks80 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even co contact or not, and commincement email received or not, from the date of the account suspended frim skill select, some one is already looking in to your doccuments. Direct grant doesn't generate by computer. There must be any co in junior position have checked the doccuments.
> Yesterday one guy got the co contact for her wife's pte score allow for dibp site. And he also got the skill select suspended mail on the same day. That means he got alocated his co on same day. Without any co no one can ask fir the spouse pte score.
> This means something is linked between medical , skill select suspended mail, co alocated and visa lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't work for DIBP and its clear from your posts that you don't either.
> 
> I can make some reasonable assumptions though.
> 
> Suspension of your account is likely an automated process that is triggered after basic checks after submission are complete. For example, is the payment shown as received in DIBP ledgers and so on. There was a case some time back where this process was broken and people that had lodged their applications got invites during subsequent invitation rounds.
> 
> Whether a CO immediately checks your document or not is open to interpretation. What likely happens is that once the account is suspended, it enters a queue and is allocated to a CO or a set of COs from a location and is then picked up - similar to how a call to a contact center lands on the next available agent. If I were a CO and I had to do a quick check on an application, I would look at the employment details last - I would first check if medical reports are cleared because without this, there is no point in looking at anything else. Then I would look at English score because that is the one of scoring criteria and the most straightforward one. I would look for proof of character. If any of the basic documents that establish the applicant's (or other family members') health and points were missing, I would send a request for information. I would then think of the rest of supporting documents that relate to the applicant's work experience.
> 
> Long answer short, you (and by you, I don't mean you specifically because we have already disagreed once) can help yourself by waiting to have almost all documents in hand before lodging. Do the medicals immediately before or after - I am sure this makes no difference at all. And don't worry about suspension of account, this is automated and there is no intrigue or malice at work here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means something is linked between medical , skill select suspended mail, co alocated and visa lodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, they are. I just don't think they are linked the way you seem to suggest.
Click to expand...

Nice explaination. I am agree that we can't predict the exact procedure of dibp. But still we are here to get the clue about the delay process. Why dibp don't stick to all cases even they mention the timeline in each immi accounts of applicants. The best idea is to just share our cases. We can't predict the exact system of co and dibp but still there is a chance to understand them a little bit and we can try avoiding the incorrect method of application steps. 
Thanks for your good knowledge. It seems that you r too helpful to all here. Thats what i want too.


----------



## djdoller

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


Another 100 days rule applied in your case after co contacted. Great. Can you share one thing ? what was the last updated date in yoyr immi a/c? After IP pressed?


----------



## meendar

masterblaster81 said:


> now looking at these 2 cases, doing medical before lodging visa causes delay .
> 
> I did medical on *3rd October.*
> Visa Application submitted on *4th October*.
> submitted all documents with PCC on *4th October*.
> Status still as received and no CO contact and No commencement mail yet.
> 
> Thanks.


+1 

I did medicals on 07-oct-2017 and lodged visa on 08-oct-2017.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.
> 
> 
> 
> Another 100 days rule applied in your case after co contacted. Great. Can you share one thing ? what was the last updated date in yoyr immi a/c? After IP pressed?
Click to expand...

Congrats man, enjoy the grant and party hard. It seems it's DJ doller turn after you.


----------



## shobhgarg

aks80 said:


> I don't work for DIBP and its clear from your posts that you don't either.
> 
> I can make some reasonable assumptions though.
> 
> Suspension of your account is likely an automated process that is triggered after basic checks after submission are complete. For example, is the payment shown as received in DIBP ledgers and so on. There was a case some time back where this process was broken and people that had lodged their applications got invites during subsequent invitation rounds.
> 
> Whether a CO immediately checks your document or not is open to interpretation. What likely happens is that once the account is suspended, it enters a queue and is allocated to a CO or a set of COs from a location and is then picked up - similar to how a call to a contact center lands on the next available agent. If I were a CO and I had to do a quick check on an application, I would look at the employment details last - I would first check if medical reports are cleared because without this, there is no point in looking at anything else. Then I would look at English score because that is the one of scoring criteria and the most straightforward one. I would look for proof of character. If any of the basic documents that establish the applicant's (or other family members') health and points were missing, I would send a request for information. I would then think of the rest of supporting documents that relate to the applicant's work experience.
> 
> Long answer short, you (and by you, I don't mean you specifically because we have already disagreed once) can help yourself by waiting to have almost all documents in hand before lodging. Do the medicals immediately before or after - I am sure this makes no difference at all. And don't worry about suspension of account, this is automated and there is no intrigue or malice at work here.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, they are. I just don't think they are linked the way you seem to suggest.




___________________________________________________


Yes this is a perfect explanation.


----------



## masterblaster81

meendar said:


> +1
> 
> I did medicals on 07-oct-2017 and lodged visa on 08-oct-2017.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


and your status is also received and still havn't received immi commencement emails. ? 

Regards


----------



## mpathak9

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


Congrats man...So happy for you


----------



## Tyneha

Congratulations AmazingTiger.

Even I was expecting a grant today as I have similar timelines but got CO contact instead for Functional English proof of spouse. My agent already uploaded letter from College principal, degree certificate, semester marksheets all merged as one pdf but I think CO didn't went through whole pdf instead just looked at first page itself and asked for all marksheets and certificates of college.

Now my agent attached all requested documents separately and pressed IP button. Don't know how long it will take now to get grant. Feeling helpless.


----------



## djdoller

bhagat.dabas said:


> I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??
> 
> What shall i assume in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many points you have claimed for the work exp.? And which docs you uploaded in immi a/c?


----------



## djdoller

meendar said:


> masterblaster81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> now looking at these 2 cases, doing medical before lodging visa causes delay .
> 
> I did medical on *3rd October.*
> Visa Application submitted on *4th October*.
> submitted all documents with PCC on *4th October*.
> Status still as received and no CO contact and No commencement mail yet.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I did medicals on 07-oct-2017 and lodged visa on 08-oct-2017.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you are expecting the direct grant then it is really painfull as each day become a month. But if there is all perfect in your case then still you have to wait up to 5 to 8 months according to the dibp timeline. There is no any reason behind the delay but the cases are different from others for each one. Today one guy got grant and he was the applicant of 1st march 2017. Co contacted once in april. Then after radio silent. Got grant yesterday. This means there is no prediction behind. That guy wrote in his timeline that he submited few employment evidance without asked by co. And after 100 days he got the golden mail. This is because not he submited the documents but it is a coinsidence. I am preety mych sure that case to case all get grant differently. But only to be aware of the application system to avoide time.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.




Many congratulations!!! Well deserved looking at the list of docs you have submitted. If only the PCC has come in time, co contact could have saved I guess. Anyways all good now!! Enjoy the moment!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapgrctrainer

*Time frame for visa grant after AHC verification call*

Hello Experts,

I sumitted my final visa application (last step) for class 189 Australian visa on Nov 21st 2016 and excatly after 1 year i got call from Dlehi Australian High commission on 30 Nov 2017.They asked me for last three months payslip and three months bank statement (documents) and roles and responsibilities.Can someone tell me how many days they usually take after these type of AHC verification calls to grant visa.Its more than a year I have been waiting for visa grant.
Your response or comments on this is appreciated.

Regards,

GRC trainer:fingerscrossed:


----------



## meendar

masterblaster81 said:


> and your status is also received and still havn't received immi commencement emails. ?
> 
> Regards


Yes. That is correct.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbm23

Tyneha said:


> Congratulations AmazingTiger.
> 
> Even I was expecting a grant today as I have similar timelines but got CO contact instead for Functional English proof of spouse. My agent already uploaded letter from College principal, degree certificate, semester marksheets all merged as one pdf but I think CO didn't went through whole pdf instead just looked at first page itself and asked for all marksheets and certificates of college.
> 
> Now my agent attached all requested documents separately and pressed IP button. Don't know how long it will take now to get grant. Feeling helpless.


Hi Tyneha,

Did you also upload form 1221 ? I am so confused as whether one should upload it or not. My agent told me it is not required. If we will have CO contact for it than only we will upload. My point is, if it is really required why to wait for CO to contact and add additional waiting days for the grant. All those who have received their grants kindly please advise if form 1221 is really required or not.

Thanks,


----------



## AmazingTiger

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Many congratulations!!! Well deserved looking at the list of docs you have submitted. If only the PCC has come in time, co contact could have saved I guess. Anyways all good now!! Enjoy the moment!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much mate !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I sumitted my final visa application (last step) for class 189 Australian visa on Nov 21st 2016 and excatly after 1 year i got call from Dlehi Australian High commission on 30 Nov 2017.They asked me for last three months payslip and three months bank statement (documents) and roles and responsibilities.Can someone tell me how many days they usually take after these type of AHC verification calls to grant visa.Its more than a year I have been waiting for visa grant.
> Your response or comments on this is appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> GRC trainer



Hi, 

Any specific reason why its taken a year? Did you put the application on hold?


----------



## Vinopaal

rvbm23 said:


> Hi Tyneha,
> 
> Did you also upload form 1221 ? I am so confused as whether one should upload it or not. My agent told me it is not required. If we will have CO contact for it than only we will upload. My point is, if it is really required why to wait for CO to contact and add additional waiting days for the grant. All those who have received their grants kindly please advise if form 1221 is really required or not.
> 
> Thanks,


Just insist your agent to upload the FORM 1221 and avoid any CO contacts. It's always better to be in safer side. 

There is no harm in providing some extra documents as long as its make your case strong.


----------



## tasi

Vinopaal said:


> rvbm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tyneha,
> 
> Did you also upload form 1221 ? I am so confused as whether one should upload it or not. My agent told me it is not required. If we will have CO contact for it than only we will upload. My point is, if it is really required why to wait for CO to contact and add additional waiting days for the grant. All those who have received their grants kindly please advise if form 1221 is really required or not.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Just insist your agent to upload the FORM 1221 and avoid any CO contacts. It's always better to be in safer side.
> 
> There is no harm in providing some extra documents as long as its make your case strong.
Click to expand...

Is there any specific reason why agents dont like uploading form 80 and 1221? I have tried emailing my agent (he is a RMA in australia and i am offshore) and i have gottwn no response for a month now.


----------



## ajayaustralia

rvbm23 said:


> Hi Tyneha,
> 
> Did you also upload form 1221 ? I am so confused as whether one should upload it or not. My agent told me it is not required. If we will have CO contact for it than only we will upload. My point is, if it is really required why to wait for CO to contact and add additional waiting days for the grant. All those who have received their grants kindly please advise if form 1221 is really required or not.
> 
> Thanks,


It is just a document, just fill it and upload(read the instructions on the first page ). If you provide more information, that is not an issue with DIBP. What if they ask you at a later stage, any CO contact means your application is delayed by another 100 days.

Also, As to how much effort it is for the Agent, it is equivalent to uploading a photograph on Facebook. Also, import your application and you can check what your Agent has done.

Hope it makes sense.


----------



## djdoller

Vinopaal said:


> rvbm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tyneha,
> 
> Did you also upload form 1221 ? I am so confused as whether one should upload it or not. My agent told me it is not required. If we will have CO contact for it than only we will upload. My point is, if it is really required why to wait for CO to contact and add additional waiting days for the grant. All those who have received their grants kindly please advise if form 1221 is really required or not.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Just insist your agent to upload the FORM 1221 and avoid any CO contacts. It's always better to be in safer side.
> 
> There is no harm in providing some extra documents as long as its make your case strong.
Click to expand...

Submiting all together is the best idea. In one of my friend's case he has submited all documents and there is no any option for co to ask. But here the outcome is totaly different. Since 31st july 2017 he dont have any effect in his case. No co contact. No assessment commiencement email. No verification , nothing...
Can anyone confirm the same. Since 4 months the status is received nothing else.


----------



## klusarun

pavit21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I received my grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> I was an active reader of this forum and contributions from all of you guided me in my PR process in last 6 month.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline..
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> 
> 
> ACS +ve assessment : 29/05/17
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 04/07/17. 79+ in all modules
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted 06/07/17, 189, 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation Received: 09/08/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Application submitted : 10/08/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, Aus PCC and Health check complete.
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact : 07/09/2017 requested Academic Transcript and Payslip and Tax returns
> 
> 
> 
> Centre : Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Info Prov : 02/10/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: 08/12/2017




Congrats mate


----------



## rvbm23

ajayaustralia said:


> It is just a document, just fill it and upload(read the instructions on the first page ). If you provide more information, that is not an issue with DIBP. What if they ask you at a later stage, any CO contact means your application is delayed by another 100 days.
> 
> Also, As to how much effort it is for the Agent, it is equivalent to uploading a photograph on Facebook. Also, import your application and you can check what your Agent has done.
> 
> Hope it makes sense.


Ya true. I have decided to fill it myself and ask him to upload. I don't have credentials else would have done it by myself. Anyways, thanks all for your inputs. It really helps. 

Thanks,


----------



## ajayaustralia

rvbm23 said:


> Ya true. I have decided to fill it myself and ask him to upload. I don't have credentials else would have done it by myself. Anyways, thanks all for your inputs. It really helps.
> 
> Thanks,


Just create an Immi Account and import your application, Never done it but I am sure it would require, TRN, File ID etc, at least you will know what is happening around. Not sure if you can upload a document on your own, I won't suggest that as you must have paid a substantial amount to the agent, let them do the job, but at least keep a tab.

Regards/Ajay Dhyani


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> rvbm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya true. I have decided to fill it myself and ask him to upload. I don't have credentials else would have done it by myself. Anyways, thanks all for your inputs. It really helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Just create an Immi Account and import your application, Never done it but I am sure it would require, TRN, File ID etc, at least you will know what is happening around. Not sure if you can upload a document on your own, I won't suggest that as you must have paid a substantial amount to the agent, let them do the job, but at least keep a tab.
> 
> Regards/Ajay Dhyani
Click to expand...

If something goes wrong and immi account react nasty and doesn't let anyone to access then who will be responsible? As far as the agents are MARA registered then they will not do anything wrong. They are also afraid of the complain from applicant if someone file a complain in the australian law department. This could be result in dissmiss of the MARA license. So just need to be kool. Everyone will get the grant as far as everything is trustfull. Don't be impatience and dont try to cross the agent and dont let them against you. 
Wait and watch.


----------



## srinivas1308

djdoller said:


> Submiting all together is the best idea. In one of my friend's case he has submited all documents and there is no any option for co to ask. But here the outcome is totaly different. Since 31st july 2017 he dont have any effect in his case. No co contact. No assessment commiencement email. No verification , nothing...
> Can anyone confirm the same. Since 4 months the status is received nothing else.




No contact doesn’t mean application is not picked up. There are many cases where received status changed to Grant so have to be patient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivas1308

tasi said:


> Is there any specific reason why agents dont like uploading form 80 and 1221? I have tried emailing my agent (he is a RMA in australia and i am offshore) and i have gottwn no response for a month now.




Indeed it is true with many but the fact of the matter is CO’s did ask these docs in many cases so better get in touch with him and upload it rather waiting for CO to ask and delay the process by some more time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Not really, I am also seeing only ‘Others’ in more documents section and looks like you cannot add any new section unless you have attached earlier. I suppose this must be a ‘new’ feature after their latest update.


Just for information of others..

Categories which used to be earlier available under "Attach more documents" would no longer be available and this list was disabled in system maintenance of 18Nov
So only others will be available in Attach More documents

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

Way for an agent to share an application with a client is this.

http://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/documents/share_another_holder.pdf

importing application also works. this is official.


----------



## sonamish

Hi,

Today CO has contacted me for additional documents as mentioned below:-
1) First and last salary slips from all the employers, showing the date of the payslips. The first salary slip showing the commencement date of the employment and the last one or the most recent one, is required for each of the companies.

2) EPF statements for all the years of employment. 

Plzzzzz Suggest me on :-
-- how to attain first salary slip from previous employers as this seems to be impossible to get the same or is there any alternative available such as salary certificate on letter head of the employer. ( I have already shared 5 months salary slips of each employers).
-- How to get PF statement of all the years of employment as online PF pass book is not available for all the years.

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Visa Lodged : 19/10/2017
Medicals : 3/11/2017
CO contact : 08/12/2017 
GRANT ?


----------



## dirkemeert

sonamish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today CO has contacted me for additional documents as mentioned below:-
> 1) First and last salary slips from all the employers, showing the date of the payslips. The first salary slip showing the commencement date of the employment and the last one or the most recent one, is required for each of the companies.
> 
> 2) EPF statements for all the years of employment.
> 
> Plzzzzz Suggest me on :-
> -- how to attain first salary slip from previous employers as this seems to be impossible to get the same or is there any alternative available such as salary certificate on letter head of the employer. ( I have already shared 5 months salary slips of each employers).
> -- How to get PF statement of all the years of employment as online PF pass book is not available for all the years.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged : 19/10/2017
> Medicals : 3/11/2017
> CO contact : 08/12/2017
> GRANT ?


Have you already provided bank statements with salary credit and Income tax return receipt?

1. I can't say, try to contact those employers, if nothing works, you can discuss with some lawyer. May be before that you can mention this to CO and ask the alternative, people with experience here can suggest best. 
2. Should be possible with your EPF account number. I never tried since my company provides it by default. But should be possible with EPF account number.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

ozbound2k said:


> Just for information of others..
> 
> Categories which used to be earlier available under "Attach more documents" would no longer be available and this list was disabled in system maintenance of 18Nov
> So only others will be available in Attach More documents
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk




Nice finding. Thanks for sharing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamish

dirkemeert said:


> Have you already provided bank statements with salary credit and Income tax return receipt?
> 
> 1. I can't say, try to contact those employers, if nothing works, you can discuss with some lawyer. May be before that you can mention this to CO and ask the alternative, people with experience here can suggest best.
> 2. Should be possible with your EPF account number. I never tried since my company provides it by default. But should be possible with EPF account number.



Yes I have Submitted Bank statement and form16 of all the employment . Is it possible to get PF statement by visiting PF office?


----------



## djdoller

srinivas1308 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Submiting all together is the best idea. In one of my friend's case he has submited all documents and there is no any option for co to ask. But here the outcome is totaly different. Since 31st july 2017 he dont have any effect in his case. No co contact. No assessment commiencement email. No verification , nothing...
> Can anyone confirm the same. Since 4 months the status is received nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No contact doesn’t mean application is not picked up. There are many cases where received status changed to Grant so have to be patient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes. You are right. Once we lodge the visa many people got co contact but thoes who attached all the documents , they might not know weather the application is in process or not. Infact all applications are under process since the a/c suspended from skill select and it pull in to immi account. The same time the status in skill select change from invited- submited- and lodge. Since then some one is already check in our application. Few applicants dont contacted by co and also not received the commincement email. The status change from received to finalised. 
This means the co who received the file in background and still doesn't show up any activity in our immi a/c , they are verifing our all details, if it took longer than 90 days the co might change and since then there should be an email called assessment commincement email sent by co team to inform that the application which we have submited earlier is in process for further checking.
If all good then the applicant get the direct grant and if not then co contact for further information. I assume that there might be an interval of 90 days between 2 co contact. And the first co might left that case to oversee and the second co resume the case and start work on from beginning. This might take a little bit longer time to take decision by co. And the case might be in delay pile. The grant will then isdued approximately after 5 to 8 months aprox.
This is only my total assumption and analysis since 2015. There is no perticular evidance but still most cases are covered these scenerio. So i request to all applicants and expats try and analysis the case and get findings. Share your case and help solve to each applicant to expadite the process by educating others and avoide the processing delay by follow the proper method for visa application. 
Again i request all to register your case in myimmigrationtracker and help to others.
Thanks Dj.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sonamish said:


> Yes I have Submitted Bank statement and form16 of all the employment . Is it possible to get PF statement by visiting PF office?


Yes.... just give them the identity proof and your EPF no they will give you the PF statement since the commencement of your PF account.

Moreover, you can download the PF statement by logging in the UAN- Universal Account No on UAN portal.


----------



## AmazingTiger

djdoller said:


> Congrats brother. New beginning starts now. Cheers


Thanks brother !


----------



## nabtex

AmazingTiger said:


> Thanks brother !


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AmazingTiger

djdoller said:


> Congrats brother. New beginning starts now. Cheers





HARINDERJEET said:


> *
> Amazing....... Tiger..... congrats for the....... Amazing.....News......of your life... cheers...man...:cheer2:*:lalala::flypig::cheer2:



Thanks much mate ! Best of luck for you as well. Cheers :yo:


----------



## AmazingTiger

aks80 said:


> Congrats on the grant.
> 
> You really threw the kitchen sink at them with your spouse's identity documents. This much information is usually unnecessary when you have been married for a while and have kids included in the application. However, it doesn't hurt to provide more information I suppose.
> 
> Best of luck!


I had my FN and LN swapped in my marriage certificate. Hence went all out.
Thanks mate.


----------



## AmazingTiger

bhagat.dabas said:


> I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??
> 
> What shall i assume in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On average between 97 and 110 days from the date of lodging or the last CO contact, there is a high likelihood of some action from the DIBP side. Stay positive mate. I hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## AmazingTiger

djdoller said:


> Another 100 days rule applied in your case after co contacted. Great. Can you share one thing ? what was the last updated date in yoyr immi a/c? After IP pressed?


It was the date on which I pressed the IP.


----------



## AmazingTiger

RESTLESS said:


> Congrats man, enjoy the grant and party hard. It seems it's DJ doller turn after you.


Thank you. Best of luck to you as well mate.


----------



## AmazingTiger

mpathak9 said:


> Congrats man...So happy for you


Thanks mate, All the best to you as well.


----------



## djdoller

AmazingTiger said:


> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??
> 
> What shall i assume in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> On average between 97 and 110 days from the date of lodging or the last CO contact, there is a high likelihood of some action from the DIBP side. Stay positive mate. I hope you get your grant soon.
Click to expand...

Yes correct.
I found another thing that each 3 months the co change and another co handle the case for each. It seems that their interval is 90 days. What do you think on it?


----------



## AmazingTiger

djdoller said:


> Yes correct.
> I found another thing that each 3 months the co change and another co handle the case for each. It seems that their interval is 90 days. What do you think on it?


I imagine it like any IT ticketing/request queuing system where agents work out of a common queue irrespective of their physical location, where each ticket in the queue will be having its own SLA. The SLA for a ticket could be driven by its current status (just lodged, requested details, BG in progress). Whenever a ticket is too close to exceed its SLA any available agent at that point in time will act on it.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

Tyneha said:


> Congratulations AmazingTiger.
> 
> Even I was expecting a grant today as I have similar timelines but got CO contact instead for Functional English proof of spouse. My agent already uploaded letter from College principal, degree certificate, semester marksheets all merged as one pdf but I think CO didn't went through whole pdf instead just looked at first page itself and asked for all marksheets and certificates of college.
> 
> Now my agent attached all requested documents separately and pressed IP button. Don't know how long it will take now to get grant. Feeling helpless.



Ah, that is bad luck. It is possible that the CO will respond with a shorter turnaround time. Stay positive.

Just wondering, when all these documents were merged into one did the merged document have a table of contents as its first page or have bookmarks or possibly a cover note explaining which all documents are part of it ?


----------



## kinnu369

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## vikaschandra

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## djdoller

AmazingTiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes correct.
> I found another thing that each 3 months the co change and another co handle the case for each. It seems that their interval is 90 days. What do you think on it?
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine it like any IT ticketing/request queuing system where agents work out of a common queue irrespective of their physical location, where each ticket in the queue will be having its own SLA. The SLA for a ticket could be driven by its current status (just lodged, requested details, BG in progress). Whenever a ticket is too close to exceed its SLA any available agent at that point in time will act on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Perfect. 
In few applicants it seem like LIFO. but still the overall work is reasonable.
Thanks


----------



## krutika731

Tyneha said:


> Congratulations AmazingTiger.
> 
> Even I was expecting a grant today as I have similar timelines but got CO contact instead for Functional English proof of spouse. My agent already uploaded letter from College principal, degree certificate, semester marksheets all merged as one pdf but I think CO didn't went through whole pdf instead just looked at first page itself and asked for all marksheets and certificates of college.
> 
> Now my agent attached all requested documents separately and pressed IP button. Don't know how long it will take now to get grant. Feeling helpless.


Is that your 1st contact or 2nd?


----------



## krutika731

djdoller said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??
> 
> What shall i assume in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> On average between 97 and 110 days from the date of lodging or the last CO contact, there is a high likelihood of some action from the DIBP side. Stay positive mate. I hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes correct.
> I found another thing that each 3 months the co change and another co handle the case for each. It seems that their interval is 90 days. What do you think on it?
Click to expand...

Hii dj,
Does that mean that they are taking 90+ days for another Co contact ? Cz I observed in immitracker that if there are more than 1 co contact then its either too far from the 1st one or within 1.5 month of 1st one.


----------



## djdoller

krutika731 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??
> 
> What shall i assume in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> On average between 97 and 110 days from the date of lodging or the last CO contact, there is a high likelihood of some action from the DIBP side. Stay positive mate. I hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes correct.
> I found another thing that each 3 months the co change and another co handle the case for each. It seems that their interval is 90 days. What do you think on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hii dj,
> Does that mean that they are taking 90+ days for another Co contact ? Cz I observed in immitracker that if there are more than 1 co contact then its either too far from the 1st one or within 1.5 month of 1st one.
Click to expand...

Yes
If the last submited details are final and co do not require anything else then the grant will be happen after 100 days from last contact, but during the 3 months of co contact ,he or she is not satishfied with the doccuments , further verification will be carried by new co. It might be happen in most government bodies.


----------



## krutika731

djdoller said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??
> 
> What shall i assume in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> On average between 97 and 110 days from the date of lodging or the last CO contact, there is a high likelihood of some action from the DIBP side. Stay positive mate. I hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes correct.
> I found another thing that each 3 months the co change and another co handle the case for each. It seems that their interval is 90 days. What do you think on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hii dj,
> Does that mean that they are taking 90+ days for another Co contact ? Cz I observed in immitracker that if there are more than 1 co contact then its either too far from the 1st one or within 1.5 month of 1st one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> If the last submited details are final and co do not require anything else then the grant will be happen after 100 days from last contact, but during the 3 months of co contact ,he or she is not satishfied with the doccuments , further verification will be carried by new co. It might be happen in most government bodies.
Click to expand...

Its okay if they contact again within that 3 months but if they contact after 3 month then its really frustrating. Like you are expecting a grant and the immiaccount tell you that they require more doc or evidence.


----------



## Tyneha

AmazingTiger said:


> Ah, that is bad luck. It is possible that the CO will respond with a shorter turnaround time. Stay positive.
> 
> Just wondering, when all these documents were merged into one did the merged document have a table of contents as its first page or have bookmarks or possibly a cover note explaining which all documents are part of it ?


No. Table of contents was not mentioned in merged pdf by my agent. I will definitely pass this suggestion to agent to help future applicants.


----------



## sonamish

HARINDERJEET said:


> Yes.... just give them the identity proof and your EPF no they will give you the PF statement since the commencement of your PF account.
> 
> Moreover, you can download the PF statement by logging in the UAN- Universal Account No on UAN portal.


Getting PF statement online is not possible as UAN is not attached with older PF number. Has anybody ever attained PF statement by walking into PF office as many of my friends are telling that same can be obtained from employer only. Please advice.....


----------



## djdoller

krutika731 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never got any email of skill select suspension...its been 93 days and employment verification done ...??
> 
> What shall i assume in this case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> On average between 97 and 110 days from the date of lodging or the last CO contact, there is a high likelihood of some action from the DIBP side. Stay positive mate. I hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes correct.
> I found another thing that each 3 months the co change and another co handle the case for each. It seems that their interval is 90 days. What do you think on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hii dj,
> Does that mean that they are taking 90+ days for another Co contact ? Cz I observed in immitracker that if there are more than 1 co contact then its either too far from the 1st one or within 1.5 month of 1st one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> If the last submited details are final and co do not require anything else then the grant will be happen after 100 days from last contact, but during the 3 months of co contact ,he or she is not satishfied with the doccuments , further verification will be carried by new co. It might be happen in most government bodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its okay if they contact again within that 3 months but if they contact after 3 month then its really frustrating. Like you are expecting a grant and the immiaccount tell you that they require more doc or evidence.
Click to expand...

Yes because case to case , if the people(co) changed the luck is also changed.


----------



## 1210778

Does DIBP issue grants on Saturday? I applied on 20 Oct. People till 19 Oct at least got a CO contact. I front loaded everything. No co contact. No commencement email. Nothing.


----------



## kgj

coolestbliss said:


> Does DIBP issue grants on Saturday? I applied on 20 Oct. People till 19 Oct at least got a CO contact. I front loaded everything. No co contact. No commencement email. Nothing.


I know right. I lodged on the 18th of October onshore. No update. No email. No contact. Still in received state


----------



## djdoller

kgj said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does DIBP issue grants on Saturday? I applied on 20 Oct. People till 19 Oct at least got a CO contact. I front loaded everything. No co contact. No commencement email. Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right. I lodged on the 18th of October onshore. No update. No email. No contact. Still in received state
Click to expand...

This happens because the backlog is too high and many past applicants are waiting since long and the 100 days still not finished yet in your case. May be in new year after january you guys will be knocked by co.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

krutika731 said:


> Its okay if they contact again within that 3 months but if they contact after 3 month then its really frustrating. Like you are expecting a grant and the immiaccount tell you that they require more doc or evidence.




What shall i consider about my case

Status in skill select is LODGED which i did on 6th Sept

Immi mail on 11th Oct

Employement verification on 5th Dec

So its 94 days.....does it mean i m near to grant or another CO picked the file for verification?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Travel*

Dear Freinds

If i want to go for annual vacation and take tourism visa
My application is under progress

Should i inform DIBP that i got a tourist visa and i want to travel???


----------



## djdoller

bhagat.dabas said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay if they contact again within that 3 months but if they contact after 3 month then its really frustrating. Like you are expecting a grant and the immiaccount tell you that they require more doc or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall i consider about my case
> 
> Status in skill select is LODGED which i did on 6th Sept
> 
> Immi mail on 11th Oct
> 
> Employement verification on 5th Dec
> 
> So its 94 days.....does it mean i m near to grant or another CO picked the file for verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Immi mail for what? 
And how did co verify you, by email or ahc call?


----------



## bhagat.dabas

djdoller said:


> Immi mail for what?
> And how did co verify you, by email or ahc call?




Immi Commncmnt mail which is sent to many cases by CO stating ur file is under process.

Verification done by AHC Delhi by sending email to employer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

kgj said:


> I know right. I lodged on the 18th of October onshore. No update. No email. No contact. Still in received state


Chill guys. I lodge mine on Oct 10 and havent receive anything. Calm down.


----------



## djdoller

bhagat.dabas said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immi mail for what?
> And how did co verify you, by email or ahc call?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immi Commncmnt mail which is sent to many cases by CO stating ur file is under process.
> 
> Verification done by AHC Delhi by sending email to employer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If your HR replied them back by providing the prooph of your employment then the same co will try to contact you , you willget grant soon.


----------



## meendar

Heprex said:


> Chill guys. I lodge mine on Oct 10 and havent receive anything. Calm down.


So did I, on Oct 8. No response 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

coolestbliss said:


> Does DIBP issue grants on Saturday? I applied on 20 Oct. People till 19 Oct at least got a CO contact. I front loaded everything. No co contact. No commencement email. Nothing.


Yes, I have seen people reporting grants here and in immitracker on Saturdays in November.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

meendar said:


> So did I, on Oct 8. No response
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Same here, lodged on Oct 12 and awaiting since then. Mysterious DIBP. 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## iconsydney

*Visa Status "Received"*

Hey Guys, Its been around 40 days, I have applied for subclass 189, and visa status is showing as "received".

I just wanted to make sure if this "received" status is correct and nothing is pending me.

I have front loaded all the docs, so will the status ever change like "with assessor"
or "assessment in progress" or ?? :violin:

Any guidance on this regard would be appreciated :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhagat.dabas

djdoller said:


> If your HR replied them back by providing the prooph of your employment then the same co will try to contact you , you willget grant soon.




What possibilities do i have of AHC call as employer has replied back on Wednesday...?

Is it 100 percent to have both email and call verification from AHC ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

iconsydney said:


> Hey Guys, Its been around 40 days, I have applied for subclass 189, and visa status is showing as "received".
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to make sure if this "received" status is correct and nothing is pending me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have front loaded all the docs, so will the status ever change like "with assessor"
> 
> or "assessment in progress" or ?? :violin:
> 
> 
> 
> Any guidance on this regard would be appreciated :fingerscrossed:




If you have front loaded all docs required and if CO is ok after review then status will change from Rcvd to DIRECT Grant

If CO wants more information then you will get email and status will change to Assessment in Progress




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

bhagat.dabas said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your HR replied them back by providing the prooph of your employment then the same co will try to contact you , you willget grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What possibilities do i have of AHC call as employer has replied back on Wednesday...?
> 
> Is it 100 percent to have both email and call verification from AHC ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Here contact meaning is via immi account. That means you will get grant via finalising in immi account. Dont get penic. All is well. Best luck.


----------



## djdoller

iconsydney said:


> Hey Guys, Its been around 40 days, I have applied for subclass 189, and visa status is showing as "received".
> 
> I just wanted to make sure if this "received" status is correct and nothing is pending me.
> 
> I have front loaded all the docs, so will the status ever change like "with assessor"
> or "assessment in progress" or ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guidance on this regard would be appreciated


If co contact you and you have replied back by pressing ip button, then only the status can change from received to assessment in progress. Why would you want to contacted by co inspite of direct grant?


----------



## iconsydney

*Thank You.*



djdoller said:


> If co contact you and you have replied back by pressing ip button, then only the status can change from received to assessment in progress. Why would you want to contacted by co inspite of direct grant?


Thanks Man, I was bit curious on different status messages, needed to know if i am in good status..

thanks for the info. :kiss:


----------



## RESTLESS

bhagat.dabas said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay if they contact again within that 3 months but if they contact after 3 month then its really frustrating. Like you are expecting a grant and the immiaccount tell you that they require more doc or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall i consider about my case
> 
> Status in skill select is LODGED which i did on 6th Sept
> 
> Immi mail on 11th Oct
> 
> Employement verification on 5th Dec
> 
> So its 94 days.....does it mean i m near to grant or another CO picked the file for verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How they did the EV? AHC call or HE?


----------



## sara26

AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## missionaus18

Hi Guys,

I have got the invite but have not paid the fees yet but I have created the immi account.So can I go to New application now in the same immi account and do the medicals before paying the fees ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

missionaus18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the invite but have not paid the fees yet but I have created the immi account.So can I go to New application now in the same immi account and do the medicals before paying the fees ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Of course you can do. Go ahead and do it now. Also congrats on invitation.


----------



## beloved120

missionaus18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the invite but have not paid the fees yet but I have created the immi account.So can I go to New application now in the same immi account and do the medicals before paying the fees ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup you can do that to expedite your application ... I am arranging my medical tomorrow good luck 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18

beloved120 said:


> Yup you can do that to expedite your application ... I am arranging my medical tomorrow good luck
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk




Thanks ...so did you also get the invite and doing the medical by the same precess?

Can we use the same immi account for visa lodgment also?


----------



## missionaus18

MohAdnan said:


> Of course you can do. Go ahead and do it now. Also congrats on invitation.




Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

beloved120 said:


> Yup you can do that to expedite your application ... I am arranging my medical tomorrow good luck
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can do it, 

My health declaration is there for this purpose

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18

Guys one more question:- I got the R&R letter from one of my company and for the current company I used statutory declaration for Acs. For the first company my last day was 4th june and start date of my current company was 3rd june but in statutory declaration mistakenly I mentioned as 5th june but in my Acs result it did not create a problem. Now I just checked that in my offer letter and other reference letter from the company starting date is 3rd June only..so how should I proceed with my Visa lodgment.Should I upload the documents as it is or is there any other way to solve this issue or CO will ignore it as its only 2 days issue.I am worried if they contacted the HR of my current company than they will mention 3rd June only but in EOI and statutory declaration i mentioned as 5th June.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moymoy_palaboy

missionaus18 said:


> Guys one more question:- I got the R&R letter from one of my company and for the current company I used statutory declaration for Acs. For the first company my last day was 4th june and start date of my current company was 3rd june but in statutory declaration mistakenly I mentioned as 5th june but in my Acs result it did not create a problem. Now I just checked that in my offer letter and other reference letter from the company starting date is 3rd June only..so how should I proceed with my Visa lodgment.Should I upload the documents as it is or is there any other way to solve this issue or CO will ignore it as its only 2 days issue.I am worried if they contacted the HR of my current company than they will mention 3rd June only but in EOI and statutory declaration i mentioned as 5th June.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Will it be challenging to produce a new statutory declaration for the dates? You may need to align it with the company records as it may invalidate your "Sworn" statement.

Cheers.


----------



## missionaus18

moymoy_palaboy said:


> Will it be challenging to produce a new statutory declaration for the dates? You may need to align it with the company records as it may invalidate your "Sworn" statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




So can I send a different statutory declaration for the visa from the one sent for ACS?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

*ImmiTracker - Your place in queue*

Hello Friends,

Those who got the grants - what was your position in MyImmitracker 'your place in queue' report?

Was it '0 applicants before you' at the time you got your grant?

I am not able to understand how this report works.

Thanks
:violin:


----------



## sngoku

Congrats Mate !!!

All the best for your future. 



AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP, my COs, immitracker, this forum and its many currently active and inactive members for all their support.
> 
> I have read thru pages and pages of the then current and old threads in search of answers to a wide variety of questions that I had. I will recommend everyone to use Google's site specific search to find previously answered queries within this forum.
> 
> For folks awaiting their turn- best of luck and stay positive.
> 
> Time line is as follows-
> 
> The thought process started about 13 months ago. Started with IELTS.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261313 - Software Engineer
> IELTS : 21/01/17. L-9, S-8.5, R-9, W-7.5
> ACS +ve assessment : 20/03/17
> Vetassess +ve assessment: 27/03/17 Bachelor's degree.
> PTE A: 25/05/17. L-90,S-90,R-90,W-87
> EOI submitted 27/05/17, 189, 70 points
> ITA : 26/07/2017
> Application submitted : 31/07/2017
> Document Upload : All including Indian PCC, State Police PCC and Health check complete.
> CO Contact : 31/08/2017 requested US PCC
> Centre : Adelaide
> Info Prov : 03/09/2017
> Grant: 08/12/2017
> 
> 
> Documents uploaded
> 
> Note: Merged documents submitted as a single PDF had bookmarks, covernote, coloured highlights and table of contents with index. Warning - I might have went over and above what is required with many of my documents. This is for your reference. Please use your better judgement.
> 
> Self:
> 
> Work Experience - Totally 21 individual documents
> 
> 0) WE Document as submitted to ACS.
> 1) Tax documents - Indian and US. For India Form 16 and 12B for all years and ITR V for some years. For USA - W2s and Tax transcripts.
> 2) Work reference - ACS RPL Project report, Detailed Reference letters on letter head with R&R where I could get one and SD from colleagues where couldnt get one.
> 3) Letter/Statements - All letters issued by past and present employers, chronoligically merged into one PDF.
> 4) Bank Statements - For all the years of my employment in India and US. One merged document per bank.
> 5) Other - US immigration documents establishing/supporting my employment history claims and PFF forms from India.
> 6) Resume
> 7) Payslips: All Indian and US payslips.
> 
> Skill Assessment Evidence - 1 doc - ACS assessment PDF.
> 
> Evidence of Overseas qualifictions - Totally 5 individual docs.
> 1) Degree
> 2) Semester marksheets.
> 3) Consolidate marksheet.
> 3) Others - USCIS educational evaluation doc, VETASSESS educational evaluation result.
> 
> Form 80 and 1221, both with supplementary sections appended towards the end explaining different name spellings for myself and my family.
> 
> Character evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Evidence of Birth - BC from Indian Consulate, SSLC, HSC, PAN, SSN, US Driving License
> 
> Evidence of Identity
> 1) Other - Two Statutory declarations clarifying difference in how my name is written in some of my documents and the inaccurate address history reflected in one of my docs.
> 
> English: PTE scorecard
> 
> Travel Doc: First and Last pages of all previous and current passports.
> 
> Evidence of current employment - For the time that had since lapsed after ACS evaluation. - Letter from HR on official letterhead. Did not go into R&R as was not claiming points for this period.
> 
> Document including photograph - An address proof document with photograph and seal issued by a bank that I had in my possession.
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> Evidence of relationship - 16 individual docs.
> 1) US Tax transcripts.
> 2) Current Medical insurance cards and expense statements going back some years.
> 3) Vehicle insurance
> 4) Photo albums of us over the years.
> 5) Rental lease aggreements.
> 6) Domestic and international air travel tickets.
> 7) Marriage certificate.
> 8) Each others passport with Spouse name endorsement, Spouse VISA.
> 9) Wedding invitations and emails.
> 10) Joint bank account statements going back years.
> 
> Proof of Birth
> BC, PAN, ITIN, SSLC, HSC, Current and previous passports.
> 
> Form 1221 and Form 80 with supplemental sections.
> 
> Employment history documents - though was not claiming points. Did name the document as not-claiming-points-.., had a covernote explaining that I was not claiming points.
> 
> Character Evidence - US State, FBI and Indian PCC.
> 
> Visa Status in Country of Residence - USCIS related notices and approvals.
> 
> Travel doc- Passport first and last page.
> 
> Functional English - Letter from College principal, degree certificate, consolidated marksheet, semester marksheets all merged as one.
> 
> Children:
> 1) BC
> 2) Identity and Family relationship - OCI card.
> 3) Travel doc - Passport Bio page.
> 4) Evidence of identity - SSN.


----------



## sonamish

sonamish said:


> Yes I have Submitted Bank statement and form16 of all the employment . Is it possible to get the PF statement by visiting PF office?


Can someone please answer the above query as due to weekend unable to go to PF office to get the answer. If somebody could answer it would be of great help...


----------



## aks80

sonamish said:


> sonamish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have Submitted Bank statement and form16 of all the employment . Is it possible to get the PF statement by visiting PF office?
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please answer the above query as due to weekend unable to go to PF office to get the answer. If somebody could answer it would be of great help...
Click to expand...

You can register on EPF website and download it. Of course, going to PF office will work as well but it will not be straightforward and may take more time than doing it online.


----------



## sonamish

aks80 said:


> You can register on EPF website and download it. Of course, going to PF office will work as well but it will not be straightforward and may take more time than doing it online.


Online option is not available for me as My employer maintains private PF trust and when I tried to download it my passbook was empty so the only option I am left out is to go to PF office and collet the same. however, I am very uncertain whether they will be able to provide the PF statement for entire employment period.


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear All , 

Those who have submitted their application and waiting for CO to contact or for immi commencement email. This i what i just found from link below, I hope this make any sense. 

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


Regards


----------



## doing333

Hi guys I have received invite and applied. When can I pay the VAC2 for my partners English class??


----------



## vikaschandra

coolestbliss said:


> Does DIBP issue grants on Saturday? I applied on 20 Oct. People till 19 Oct at least got a CO contact. I front loaded everything. No co contact. No commencement email. Nothing.


Yes there have been grants sent out to applicants on Saturdays. Do not worry about not receiving any CO contact it is very much possible that you may get Direct grant


----------



## vikaschandra

bhagat.dabas said:


> What shall i consider about my case
> 
> Status in skill select is LODGED which i did on 6th Sept
> 
> Immi mail on 11th Oct
> 
> Employement verification on 5th Dec
> 
> So its 94 days.....does it mean i m near to grant or another CO picked the file for verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait for some time if the verification has gone well you should be seeing your grant soon hopefully soon after christmas holidays


----------



## vikaschandra

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear Freinds
> 
> If i want to go for annual vacation and take tourism visa
> My application is under progress
> 
> Should i inform DIBP that i got a tourist visa and i want to travel???


If you are travelling for more than 14 days you should inform DIBP about your temporary address and contact number. You can do that through immi account update us section or use form 929 to do it


----------



## Lateef12

I have applied for the visa on Oct 17th. My application status is still showing as received. No CO contact, no immi commencement mai. Really worried as I can see that people who have lodged the visa after 17th got grants and CO contact. Experts please advise if my application is pushed to waiting queue? Saw earlier posts regarding medicals which needs to be done before visa lodge. I have applied for medicals after my visa lodge.


----------



## vikaschandra

iconsydney said:


> Hey Guys, Its been around 40 days, I have applied for subclass 189, and visa status is showing as "received".
> 
> I just wanted to make sure if this "received" status is correct and nothing is pending me.
> 
> I have front loaded all the docs, so will the status ever change like "with assessor"
> or "assessment in progress" or ?? :violin:
> 
> Any guidance on this regard would be appreciated :fingerscrossed:


check the different status and stages on immi account. There is no such status as with assessor. Received would not mean there cannot be further request for evidences. Not every case have same status some go right from Received to Assessment in Progress some stay as Received even after the case if in progress


----------



## vikaschandra

missionaus18 said:


> So can I send a different statutory declaration for the visa from the one sent for ACS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes you can


----------



## vikaschandra

sngoku said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Those who got the grants - what was your position in MyImmitracker 'your place in queue' report?
> 
> Was it '0 applicants before you' at the time you got your grant?
> 
> I am not able to understand how this report works.
> 
> Thanks
> :violin:


The analytical reports available are based on crowd source data only and has nothing to do with DIBP Visa processing.


----------



## vikaschandra

doing333 said:


> Hi guys I have received invite and applied. When can I pay the VAC2 for my partners English class??


You will be requested for the same during your visa processing. Case officer shall send you the invoice for VAC2 payment


----------



## vikaschandra

Lateef12 said:


> I have applied for the visa on Oct 17th. My application status is still showing as received. No CO contact, no immi commencement mai. Really worried as I can see that people who have lodged the visa after 17th got grants and CO contact. Experts please advise if my application is pushed to waiting queue? Saw earlier posts regarding medicals which needs to be done before visa lodge. I have applied for medicals after my visa lodge.


Medicals should not be an issue with the delay at all unless it has not be completed. 

All the cases are not same hence the processing status may differ. Do not panic. Lately the global visa processing time is 7-8 months which means your case is still within the limits.


----------



## djdoller

vikaschandra said:


> Lateef12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for the visa on Oct 17th. My application status is still showing as received. No CO contact, no immi commencement mai. Really worried as I can see that people who have lodged the visa after 17th got grants and CO contact. Experts please advise if my application is pushed to waiting queue? Saw earlier posts regarding medicals which needs to be done before visa lodge. I have applied for medicals after my visa lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals should not be an issue with the delay at all unless it has not be completed.
> 
> All the cases are not same hence the processing status may differ. Do not panic. Lately the global visa processing time is 7-8 months which means your case is still within the limits.
Click to expand...

Share the dates for both lodgement and medical.


----------



## sharma.aki02

*SOL Query: Which SOL job code to apply under?*

Hello Everyone,

Do we have any Immigration Consultants in this group an expert help. 

I am seeking help on query in regards to PR process for applying under visa sub class 189 category.

I had completed my Engineering in Electrical Engineerig as a specialization. And my work experience has been mainly into CRM Support and Administration and Product Consulting.

Questions:
1) Which specific job code i should be applying from SOL list?

2) If am getting my education details and work experience assessment done, it will be done by ACS or some other assessment body?

I would really appreciate someone's guidance, if they have n education from Electrical and is working in Software n IT as work experience.

Any valuable help/inputs is very much appreciated.


----------



## Lateef12

djdoller said:


> Share the dates for both lodgement and medical.


Visa lodged: Oct 17th

Medicals done: Oct 25th

Clinic updated the results: Oct 26th


----------



## masterblaster81

Lateef12 said:


> I have applied for the visa on Oct 17th. My application status is still showing as received. No CO contact, no immi commencement mai. Really worried as I can see that people who have lodged the visa after 17th got grants and CO contact. Experts please advise if my application is pushed to waiting queue? Saw earlier posts regarding medicals which needs to be done before visa lodge. I have applied for medicals after my visa lodge.


Dear Lateef,

I lodged my visa application on 4th october and my status is also received, link check this link it might help you. 

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/...mmiaccount.pdf


----------



## djdoller

Lateef12 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Share the dates for both lodgement and medical.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: Oct 17th
> 
> Medicals done: Oct 25th
> 
> Clinic updated the results: Oct 26th
Click to expand...

My friend has lodged visa on 31st july 2017 and did medical on 10th august, since then the status is received. No co contact, no immi mail nothing. 
According to this i am sure that there is something connection between visa lodgement and medical date. As dibp mentioned that do not obtain medical after lodgement.
See what will be happened. Best luck to all. By the way when did your skill select suspended?


----------



## Heprex

djdoller said:


> My friend has lodged visa on 31st july 2017 and did medical on 10th august, since then the status is received. No co contact, no immi mail nothing.
> According to this i am sure that there is something connection between visa lodgement and medical date. As dibp mentioned that do not obtain medical after lodgement.
> See what will be happened. Best luck to all. By the way when did your skill select suspended?


I'm really sure that there's no connection whether you did you medicals before or after lodgement in receivng grant. I know some people who did their medical first before lodging and got their grant in 40-45 days, as per trend now.


----------



## djdoller

Heprex said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has lodged visa on 31st july 2017 and did medical on 10th august, since then the status is received. No co contact, no immi mail nothing.
> According to this i am sure that there is something connection between visa lodgement and medical date. As dibp mentioned that do not obtain medical after lodgement.
> See what will be happened. Best luck to all. By the way when did your skill select suspended?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sure that there's no connection whether you did you medicals before or after lodgement in receivng grant. I know some people who did their medical first before lodging and got their grant in 40-45 days, as per trend now.
Click to expand...

Brother i m also telling you the same. Do medical before lodgement. Thats the best way. But if medical is not dont and visa already lodged then wait untill co ask for it. Because if the medical has done after lodgement , it effect the IED date and the processing time too. So the point is that if you missed to do medical and lodged the visa please wait. Co will seperately ask to obtain. It is reseanoble to obtain medical in just 2 or 3 days after lodgement as few have already booked the medical at clinic. But aftet a week or more it gets a trouble. This is not trends. It happened in many cases.


----------



## djdoller

Heprex said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has lodged visa on 31st july 2017 and did medical on 10th august, since then the status is received. No co contact, no immi mail nothing.
> According to this i am sure that there is something connection between visa lodgement and medical date. As dibp mentioned that do not obtain medical after lodgement.
> See what will be happened. Best luck to all. By the way when did your skill select suspended?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sure that there's no connection whether you did you medicals before or after lodgement in receivng grant. I know some people who did their medical first before lodging and got their grant in 40-45 days, as per trend now.
Click to expand...

Have you ever read this?

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## djdoller

Heprex said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has lodged visa on 31st july 2017 and did medical on 10th august, since then the status is received. No co contact, no immi mail nothing.
> According to this i am sure that there is something connection between visa lodgement and medical date. As dibp mentioned that do not obtain medical after lodgement.
> See what will be happened. Best luck to all. By the way when did your skill select suspended?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sure that there's no connection whether you did you medicals before or after lodgement in receivng grant. I know some people who did their medical first before lodging and got their grant in 40-45 days, as per trend now.
Click to expand...

From dibp site

Organise health checks

We prefer that you and your family members have health checks before you apply for the visa.

You will pay a fee for the checks and the results are valid for one year. If you undertake a health check before you apply and it takes longer than a year to process your application, you will need to undertake, and pay for, the checks again.

Undertaking health checks after you lodge your application may cause processing delays.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-1


----------



## masterblaster81

djdoller said:


> My friend has lodged visa on 31st july 2017 and did medical on 10th august, since then the status is received. No co contact, no immi mail nothing.
> According to this i am sure that there is something connection between visa lodgement and medical date. As dibp mentioned that do not obtain medical after lodgement.
> See what will be happened. Best luck to all. By the way when did your skill select suspended?


i did medical before visa lodge , my status is still received no co contact no immi commencement mail. There are also other candidates in this forum they did medical before visa submission their status is also received.


----------



## Heprex

djdoller said:


> Have you ever read this?
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream


I'm just agreeing with your point brother.


----------



## djdoller

masterblaster81 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has lodged visa on 31st july 2017 and did medical on 10th august, since then the status is received. No co contact, no immi mail nothing.
> According to this i am sure that there is something connection between visa lodgement and medical date. As dibp mentioned that do not obtain medical after lodgement.
> See what will be happened. Best luck to all. By the way when did your skill select suspended?
> 
> 
> 
> i did medical before visa lodge , my status is still received no co contact no immi commencement mail. There are also other candidates in this forum they did medical before visa submission their status is also received.
Click to expand...

Yes because you are in 100 days pile. If all good and co dont need anything further you will get direct grant. But until 100 days co contact inbetween then the time will start from co contact. This is the recent trends.


----------



## vikaschandra

djdoller said:


> Yes because you are in 100 days pile. If all good and co dont need anything further you will get direct grant. But until 100 days co contact inbetween then the time will start from co contact. This is the recent trends.


What do you exactly mean by the time will start from CO Contact?


----------



## djdoller

vikaschandra said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because you are in 100 days pile. If all good and co dont need anything further you will get direct grant. But until 100 days co contact inbetween then the time will start from co contact. This is the recent trends.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you exactly mean by the time will start from CO Contact?
Click to expand...

Are you register in myimmitracker. Check the last few cases including amazing tiger who is the expat member. They all got visa grant after 100 days of co contacts.


----------



## djdoller

vikaschandra said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because you are in 100 days pile. If all good and co dont need anything further you will get direct grant. But until 100 days co contact inbetween then the time will start from co contact. This is the recent trends.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you exactly mean by the time will start from CO Contact?
Click to expand...

Check this.


----------



## MohAdnan

djdoller said:


> Have you ever read this?
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations




Do you want all the people to misunderstand what is written on their website?

They have clearly mentioned about My Health Declaration (MHD) service that don’t use that after visa lodgement because new HAP IDs are automatically generated for all visa applicants after lodgement. By using MHD after lodgement will create extra HAP IDs which will be difficult for you to link to your application.

They are not restricting you to do medicals after lodgement. Please understand the difference between these two.


----------



## djdoller

MohAdnan said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever read this?
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want all the people to misunderstand what is written on their website?
> 
> They have clearly mentioned about My Health Declaration (MHD) service that don’t use that after visa lodgement because new HAP IDs are automatically generated for all visa applicants after lodgement. By using MHD after lodgement will create extra HAP IDs which will be difficult for you to link to your application.
> 
> They are not restricting you to do medicals after lodgement. Please understand the difference between these two.
Click to expand...

I m not going to missunderstood anyone here. Everyone knows that i am helping all since long. If you really dont believe the truth its your choice. The lenguage that dibp used here is very complicated.
In my immi account when my agent generated my and other 2 members hap id in april month then once he finalised the declaration it was unable to creat it again. Earlier the system was so different. If you can generate the hap again after health declaration then its a change in their software. But here there are massive changes accured every day in system. So that it can be said not to obtain medical after lodgenent. Why would any one like to get in trouble even dibp say not to do it?
I am not sure why you wanted to creat hap id after lodgement even dibp say no. I am not trying to cross you. But gove me only one evidance that nention in web site that can give you permission to obtain hap adter visa lodge.


----------



## djdoller

MohAdnan said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever read this?
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want all the people to misunderstand what is written on their website?
> 
> They have clearly mentioned about My Health Declaration (MHD) service that don’t use that after visa lodgement because new HAP IDs are automatically generated for all visa applicants after lodgement. By using MHD after lodgement will create extra HAP IDs which will be difficult for you to link to your application.
> 
> They are not restricting you to do medicals after lodgement. Please understand the difference between these two.
Click to expand...

You are correct by saying that hap can be created by many times at the same time. But why would one generate it again once filled the declaration box once. Atleast all know that not to generate the hap id again and again. Because it is a unic bar code. And it clearly mention the number of all applicants over there. 
But my concern is in regards to go to clinic and done the test. So if some one already generate the hap then first step to go to clinic and obtain all tests. For that dibp goves 60 days to get updated all documents all together.once all set then only they want you to lodge the visa. This is because the date of your innitial entry is affected by eighter pcc or medical. So dibp don't want to do this step further.
Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## vikaschandra

djdoller said:


> Check this.


Thats good information.. Thanks 

So are you saying that if CO contacts then the grant would come only after 100 days or when it is nearing 100 days?


----------



## Kamal 474

djdoller said:


> Yes because you are in 100 days pile. If all good and co dont need anything further you will get direct grant. But until 100 days co contact inbetween then the time will start from co contact. This is the recent trends.


 87 days today and counting.. no CO contact, immi email or grant.. did medicals before lodgement.. when fee was paid medicals were already showing clearance on immiaccount and before i received EOI suspension email..


----------



## djdoller

vikaschandra said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good information.. Thanks
> 
> So are you saying that if CO contacts then the grant would come only after 100 days or when it is nearing 100 days?
Click to expand...

According to the dibp , they change their trends after every few months to maintain the backlog. This is happening since long. Earlier it was very easy to get grant if you have provided all together and dibp sent the grants with in 3 months only. But as there are a massive number of backlog generated as there were an issues regarding to the citizenships rules. Once again dibp start working on it and the focus turned to the clearence of citizenships. So very few grant happened in 189 sc during last few months on compare of last 2 years.
But again dibp speed up the process. So current trends seem to be like grant after 100 days of co contact or visa lodgment. If nothing is asked by co then direct grant, if something is not satishfied by co then immi mail , and verification happened, if co need few more employment docs then it take long. So once again all full fill and co satishfied by documents , from the date of last co contact the grant come after arround 93 to 115 days.


----------



## djdoller

Kamal 474 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because you are in 100 days pile. If all good and co dont need anything further you will get direct grant. But until 100 days co contact inbetween then the time will start from co contact. This is the recent trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 87 days today and counting.. no CO contact, immi email or grant.. did medicals before lodgement.. when fee was paid medicals were already showing clearance on immiaccount and before i received EOI suspension email..
Click to expand...

It seems that you are in a good pile. Dont worry bro. You will get grant in new year.


----------



## djdoller

One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

djdoller said:


> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.


Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.


----------



## adishjain86

Lateef12 said:


> I have applied for the visa on Oct 17th. My application status is still showing as received. No CO contact, no immi commencement mai. Really worried as I can see that people who have lodged the visa after 17th got grants and CO contact. Experts please advise if my application is pushed to waiting queue? Saw earlier posts regarding medicals which needs to be done before visa lodge. I have applied for medicals after my visa lodge.


Its normal. I lodged my application on 12th Oct and application status is still Received. Those who got their grant early are lucky or their application was less complex for the CO to process. 
DIBP will take 5 to 8 months to process most of the applications. So lets wait and watch.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## rsp69

Congratulations on your grant!
Admire your meticulousness :thumb:



AmazingTiger said:


> Hi friends, happy to announce that I received grant letters for myself and my family at about 23:28 GMT tonight...


----------



## netsatan7

Hi Guys,

This might be off topic, but might be of interest to you all. 

On Saturday, I received a call from "No Caller ID" number and the caller said that he is from DIBP and was calling me to check regarding my visa status but can now see that I already have been granted visa. (At this point I was almost on Cloud 9) , but then he said I was granted partner visa in 2015. 

I told him that I applied for visa in 2015, but after that now I am applying for PR. At this he said, are you Mr. XYZ ,, to which I replied NO and he said oh I am sorry, I have a huge pile of applications here and I might have confused your contact number. I said that's all right and he hanged up. 

------

Now the thing I am surprised about is the question that ARE DIBP people really working on Saturdays? and they are so overloaded that they are calling wrong numbers even? 

Has any one ever received any communication on Saturday from DIBP ever?


----------



## AmazingTiger

rsp69 said:


> Congratulations on your grant!
> Admire your meticulousness :thumb:


Thanks mate ! 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

Dear Gurus,
I am in the process of uploading the documents for 189.
Can someone please guide me where to upload the "National Identity" documents?
As per previous threads and video on youtube, in the "Attach More Documents" section, we could select the evidence type. However, when I use that option, the combo box displays only "Other Documents".
Also, for kids, where to upload the "Relationship" documents? I have already uploaded the Birth certificate and passport for the kids. Do I need to upload my passport also as a proof of relationship? If yes, under what section?


----------



## djdoller

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
Click to expand...

28 days to 90 days aprox.


----------



## luvjd

ozbound2k said:


> Just for information of others..
> 
> Categories which used to be earlier available under "Attach more documents" would no longer be available and this list was disabled in system maintenance of 18Nov
> So only others will be available in Attach More documents
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


So this means all the documents should be in "Other" category.. right?
Thanks for the info brother..


----------



## AmazingTiger

luvjd said:


> Dear Gurus,
> I am in the process of uploading the documents for 189.
> Can someone please guide me where to upload the "National Identity" documents?
> As per previous threads and video on youtube, in the "Attach More Documents" section, we could select the evidence type. However, when I use that option, the combo box displays only "Other Documents".
> Also, for kids, where to upload the "Relationship" documents? I have already uploaded the Birth certificate and passport for the kids. Do I need to upload my passport also as a proof of relationship? If yes, under what section?


IMO for relationship documents for kids BC is good enough and assuming your passport doesn't list your the name of all your children there is nothing to gain by uploading your passport (again) under this section. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Hi..I have lodged my visa on 10th Nov and uploaded all the docs except few..my wife joined me in Australia in the month of July 17. Should I get her an AFP check? And I used her Indian PCC which was issued by Indian passport office back in May 17. Is it enough or should I apply for a new one? 

No CO contact yet


----------



## ozbound2k

luvjd said:


> So this means all the documents should be in "Other" category.. right?
> Thanks for the info brother..


Not all the documents mate..but those which are not applicable to other available categories...like I have affidavit for name change ..Pan Card and Aadhar for identity ..these I uploaded in others
But 
For work experience.. Birth or age proof..travel documents.. etc. Categories are available and documents shud be uploaded there

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla

NAVK said:


> Hi..I have lodged my visa on 10th Nov and uploaded all the docs except few..my wife joined me in Australia in the month of July 17. Should I get her an AFP check? And I used her Indian PCC which was issued by Indian passport office back in May 17. Is it enough or should I apply for a new one?
> 
> No CO contact yet


If she has not completed 12 months stay in Australia, not required IMHO.


----------



## luvjd

ozbound2k said:


> Not all the documents mate..but those which are not applicable to other available categories...like I have affidavit for name change ..Pan Card and Aadhar for identity ..these I uploaded in others
> But
> For work experience.. Birth or age proof..travel documents.. etc. Categories are available and documents shud be uploaded there
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks brother . I meant the same. 
I was confused but your info clears everything. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Any grants today guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Roadzilla said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..I have lodged my visa on 10th Nov and uploaded all the docs except few..my wife joined me in Australia in the month of July 17. Should I get her an AFP check? And I used her Indian PCC which was issued by Indian passport office back in May 17. Is it enough or should I apply for a new one?
> 
> No CO contact yet
> 
> 
> 
> If she has not completed 12 months stay in Australia, not required IMHO.
Click to expand...

No. She hasn’t completed her 12 months stay yet.


----------



## 1210778

Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.

Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]

Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.

Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
Click to expand...


Is it 90 working days or 90 days

If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day


My co contact was 15th Aug 
IP on 1st September


Kindly guide


----------



## luvjd

ozbound2k said:


> Not all the documents mate..but those which are not applicable to other available categories...like I have affidavit for name change ..Pan Card and Aadhar for identity ..these I uploaded in others
> But
> For work experience.. Birth or age proof..travel documents.. etc. Categories are available and documents shud be uploaded there
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Do we need to upload the photographs?
I didn't see any mention of it anywhere in the DIBP but remember seeing it somewhere in this forum.


----------



## smaikap

This is probably my OCD talking, but just want to confirm. The pdfs to be uploaded in ImmiAccount, may I use sites like www.ilovepdf.com or pdfcompressor.com to keep my pdfs under 5mb limit? Has anyone faced any issues by doing this ?


----------



## kinnu369

coolestbliss said:


> Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.
> 
> Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]
> 
> Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.
> 
> Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.



Oh mate... It's so unfortunate that they did not see the real point.

You can only explain your situation again with proofs and make the point clear to the assessor.

Regarding the timelines ...please don't ask... No one can give you the exact timeline.

All the best..


----------



## kinnu369

smaikap said:


> This is probably my OCD talking, but just want to confirm. The pdfs to be uploaded in ImmiAccount, may I use sites like www.ilovepdf.com or pdfcompressor.com to keep my pdfs under 5mb limit? Has anyone faced any issues by doing this ?


I think its ok to do that. I have done the same.


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
Click to expand...

 92 to 115 calender days.
That means your turn is supposed to be next.
What co contacted for?


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

Hi - i have been asked for PCC and new passport, which i have now. Should i just upload them in respective category and press IP button? or should i need to fill some form / something else?


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

coolestbliss said:


> Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.
> 
> Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]
> 
> Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.
> 
> Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.



Did u get a immi email before CO contact, as in allocation email?


----------



## 1210778

Mahesh Vandote said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.
> 
> Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]
> 
> Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.
> 
> Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did u get a immi email before CO contact, as in allocation email?
Click to expand...

No nothing. This is the first ever contact.


----------



## ozbound2k

I have uploaded it under Others category. Do we need it or not cant say.. but since many forum members have uploaded , so did I.



luvjd said:


> Do we need to upload the photographs?
> I didn't see any mention of it anywhere in the DIBP but remember seeing it somewhere in this forum.


----------



## shobhgarg

coolestbliss said:


> Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.
> 
> Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]
> 
> Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.
> 
> Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.


_____________________________________________________________

Hi,

You should straight away reply to co, providing the explanation. Choose the words carefully as the person reading should not have any second thoughts on that. GSM allocated do read such emails, they only do not reply to the status updates. Also upload as many supporting documents that your education was only distant learning. CO's does have a tendency to commit mistakes.

Attach copy of email as a pdf into your supporting documents as well and click on Information Provided button. I think, this should be fine for your application to carry on.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
Click to expand...

Additional employment documents


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
Click to expand...


Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
Sorry to bother you


----------



## tasi

coolestbliss said:


> Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.
> 
> Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]
> 
> Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.
> 
> Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.



What a strange situation, when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## Aakriti

Hi,

Below is my timeline:
EOI lodged: 14th Apr (with 65 points)
ANZSCO code:261313
Invited:18th October
PCC Completed for both Primary and Secondary applicant
Visa Application lodged and visa fees paid: 09th Dec

However my agent didn't informed us about the requirement of documents for my husband so she marked him at unemployed at the moment but then suggested to submit later as the last date to lodge visa was very near and since he is secondary applicant so it doesnt matter at this point to submit his docs.

Is this ok, we had no choice but to go as per her at that point of time?

Also me and my husband are working in different states so is it ok to get the medicals done at different locations and secondly in how much time do we need to get medicals done and submit the same.

Lastly any timelines post submitting medicals and husband's docs for receiving visa?

Thanks
Aakriti


----------



## kinnu369

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged: 14th Apr (with 65 points)
> ANZSCO code:261313
> Invited:18th October
> PCC Completed for both Primary and Secondary applicant
> Visa Application lodged and visa fees paid: 09th Dec
> 
> However my agent didn't informed us about the requirement of documents for my husband so she marked him at unemployed at the moment but then suggested to submit later as the last date to lodge visa was very near and since he is secondary applicant so it doesnt matter at this point to submit his docs.
> 
> Is this ok, we had no choice but to go as per her at that point of time?
> 
> Also me and my husband are working in different states so is it ok to get the medicals done at different locations and secondly in how much time do we need to get medicals done and submit the same.
> 
> Lastly any timelines post submitting medicals and husband's docs for receiving visa?
> 
> Thanks
> Aakriti


Firstly, you will have 60 days for the invite to expire. In the present condition, you have only 10 fays left. So, paying the visa fees is correct.

However, I did not understand why you have waited so long and did not collect the documents to lodge a complete application. Given the scenario, you can give form 1023 and can give the details of secondary applicant (I don't know whether it will work)/ you will have a CO contact. Don't depend on the agents completely. For them, its just business. You have to take responsibility for the process.

Coming to medicals, you can do where ever you want after you generate the HAP ID. In the present situation, DO asap.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


For partner documents, you can check

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

Don't ask about timelines, No one is sure on this.


----------



## Aakriti

Thanks for replying.

So looking at the list of docs needed for secondary applicant on the link shared I see the below:

Passport - first and last page color scan_-Shared_
2 Birth Certificate-_Shared_
4 Education documents-_Need to share_
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college-_Shared_
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years-Shared
8 Form 80-_What is it about?_
9 Form 1221-_What is it about?_
10 Photo - passport size-_Shared_
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

We have shared most of these docs with the consultant and am hopeful that these have been already uploaded leaving the educational docs .
Also do they need any documents related to his employment because that is not mentioned here but our consultant have asked for them.

Thanks


----------



## kinnu369

Aakriti said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> So looking at the list of docs needed for secondary applicant on the link shared I see the below:
> 
> Passport - first and last page color scan_-Shared_
> 2 Birth Certificate-_Shared_
> 4 Education documents-_Need to share_
> 5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college-_Shared_
> 7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years-Shared
> 8 Form 80-_What is it about?_
> 9 Form 1221-_What is it about?_
> 10 Photo - passport size-_Shared_
> 11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> We have shared most of these docs with the consultant and am hopeful that these have been already uploaded leaving the educational docs .
> Also do they need any documents related to his employment because that is not mentioned here but our consultant have asked for them.
> 
> Thanks


Form 80 and 1221 are personal particulars forms which are quite lengthy. It should be submitted by all the applicants who are above 16 yrs of age.

Its better to provide DBIP all the information genuinely in my opinion. So you can fill the form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers in the application) and justify them. However, if you are claiming partner points, then employment documents are compulsory along with education.

All other documents can be uploaded before the CO assignment which is typically 40-45 days.


----------



## Aakriti

so we are not claiming partner points.

But what I understood is that we need to fill Form 80 and 1221 for personal particulars 
and additionally should now submit form 1023 for rectifying the wrong information about my husband that he is not unemployed with all his employment details?

When you say "All other documents can be uploaded before the CO assignment which is typically 40-45 days."-What other documents are you talking about?

My apologies here for asking to many and may be irrelevant questions but my agent never gives us proper and complete information, hence to save ourselves from last minute issues I gotta do my own research.

Thanks so much for all help


----------



## kinnu369

Aakriti said:


> so we are not claiming partner points.
> 
> But what I understood is that we need to fill Form 80 and 1221 for personal particulars
> and additionally should now submit form 1023 for rectifying the wrong information about my husband that he is not unemployed with all his employment details?
> 
> When you say "All other documents can be uploaded before the CO assignment which is typically 40-45 days."-What other documents are you talking about?
> 
> My apologies here for asking to many and may be irrelevant questions but my agent never gives us proper and complete information, hence to save ourselves from last minute issues I gotta do my own research.
> 
> Thanks so much for all help


It's good, if you are not claiming partner points. However, I feel its better to be transparent with DBIP. Everyone will do mistakes. Here DBIP gave a chance to rectify through 1023. There may be adverse effects, if you are hiding the information knowingly. There is a new rule coming in too. see the below.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...-10-year-visa-ban-providing-false-information

Why to take chances when you have information in hand. 

Other documents - I mean supporting documents for your work and education, PCC relationship proofs etc... 

Hope this helps


----------



## ajayaustralia

Aakriti said:


> so we are not claiming partner points.
> 
> But what I understood is that we need to fill Form 80 and 1221 for personal particulars
> and additionally should now submit form 1023 for rectifying the wrong information about my husband that he is not unemployed with all his employment details?
> 
> When you say "All other documents can be uploaded before the CO assignment which is typically 40-45 days."-What other documents are you talking about?
> 
> My apologies here for asking to many and may be irrelevant questions but my agent never gives us proper and complete information, hence to save ourselves from last minute issues I gotta do my own research.
> 
> Thanks so much for all help



Other documents mean, English language proficiency(IELTS and PTE), passport, Aadhar card, pan card, Skill assessment, tax document, pay slip, form 16, form 80 and 1221, marriage certificate, birth certificate. Polic check, Work experience letter, etc.

When you lodge your application, you will see a screen at the last with different sections, each of them requires a supporting document. There is help for each section as to what you can submit as proof.

Can't explain more as I would confuse you, import your application and see for yourself. You will need TRN, File ID etc to import it. Nothing happens when you import your application, Import option is provided for some reason and I am sure you do qualify(No proper support from Agent) for that.

Thanks, Ajay


----------



## 1210778

20 oct



tasi said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.
> 
> Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]
> 
> Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.
> 
> Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a strange situation, when did you lodge your visa?
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
Click to expand...

From co contact date.


----------



## krish75

Hello Everyone.

I am pleased to inform you all that i got me and my wife grant mail just hour ago. I found lots of knowledge from here to apply for my visa. Thank you everyone........
189 invitation: 17 oct 2017
Visa lodge: 18 oct 2017
Taxation Accountant with 75 point
Medical done on 15 feb 2017
Grant Date: 18 Oct 2017..........


----------



## djdoller

krish75 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i got me and my wife grant mail just hour ago. I found lots of knowledge from here to apply for my visa. Thank you everyone........
> 189 invitation: 17 oct 2017
> Visa lodge: 18 oct 2017
> Taxation Accountant with 75 point
> Medical done on 15 feb 2017
> Grant Date: 18 Oct 2017..........


Pls share your timeline again. You have mentioned that you got visa grant in october.


----------



## kinnu369

krish75 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i got me and my wife grant mail just hour ago. I found lots of knowledge from here to apply for my visa. Thank you everyone........
> 189 invitation: 17 oct 2017
> Visa lodge: 18 oct 2017
> Taxation Accountant with 75 point
> Medical done on 15 feb 2017
> Grant Date: 18 Oct 2017..........


Congratulations to both you you!!!


----------



## klusarun

krish75 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i got me and my wife grant mail just hour ago. I found lots of knowledge from here to apply for my visa. Thank you everyone........
> 189 invitation: 17 oct 2017
> Visa lodge: 18 oct 2017
> Taxation Accountant with 75 point
> Medical done on 15 feb 2017
> Grant Date: 18 Oct 2017..........




Congrats krish


----------



## krish75

Sorry i got my visa grant on 11 Dec 2017 it was mistake.........


----------



## adishjain86

krish75 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i got me and my wife grant mail just hour ago. I found lots of knowledge from here to apply for my visa. Thank you everyone........
> 189 invitation: 17 oct 2017
> Visa lodge: 18 oct 2017
> Taxation Accountant with 75 point
> Medical done on 15 feb 2017
> Grant Date: 18 Oct 2017..........


Congrats man. Best of luck for your future.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakriti

ajayaustralia said:


> Other documents mean, English language proficiency(IELTS and PTE), passport, Aadhar card, pan card, Skill assessment, tax document, pay slip, form 16, form 80 and 1221, marriage certificate, birth certificate. Polic check, Work experience letter, etc.
> 
> When you lodge your application, you will see a screen at the last with different sections, each of them requires a supporting document. There is help for each section as to what you can submit as proof.
> 
> Can't explain more as I would confuse you, import your application and see for yourself. You will need TRN, File ID etc to import it. Nothing happens when you import your application, Import option is provided for some reason and I am sure you do qualify(No proper support from Agent) for that.
> 
> Thanks, Ajay



Thanks Ajay for letting me know about the import option, I will import and verify what all has been updated on my application be the agent.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
Click to expand...

After digging deep into the commencement email and comparing a lot of information from myimmitracker and forums etc, I came to the conclusion: 
1. They are sending commencement email to validate your employment claims.
2. They allocated your case to external agency for validating character check or national security checking etc. 
In scenario 1. With employment check it's taking around 100 days after email. Possibility of a AHC call as well.
Scenario 2 is less time consuming and will take around 40 -50 days post email. 
Now it depends which category they put you in. I draw the conclusion based on the fact some people got immi commencement email and didn't get employment verification and neither they claimed employment points. 
Hope for the best!


----------



## shobhgarg

krish75 said:


> Sorry i got my visa grant on 11 Dec 2017 it was mistake.........


____________________________________


Still Congratulation man.


----------



## sara26

krish75 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i got me and my wife grant mail just hour ago. I found lots of knowledge from here to apply for my visa. Thank you everyone........
> 189 invitation: 17 oct 2017
> Visa lodge: 18 oct 2017
> Taxation Accountant with 75 point
> Medical done on 15 feb 2017
> Grant Date: 18 Oct 2017..........


Congratulations!!!
can i know your visa lodgment date ?
2016 or 2017?


----------



## Nedsrtark

Folks

i thought December will be rain of grants ainkiller:


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After digging deep into the commencement email and comparing a lot of information from myimmitracker and forums etc, I came to the conclusion:
> 1. They are sending commencement email to validate your employment claims.
> 2. They allocated your case to external agency for validating character check or national security checking etc.
> In scenario 1. With employment check it's taking around 100 days after email. Possibility of a AHC call as well.
> Scenario 2 is less time consuming and will take around 40 -50 days post email.
> Now it depends which category they put you in. I draw the conclusion based on the fact some people got immi commencement email and didn't get employment verification and neither they claimed employment points.
> Hope for the best!
Click to expand...

Yes 100% correct. Immi mail seperating in 2 different ways. If claimed points then verification by AHC if not then it will not take longer. But if co pass the case to other agency ,there might be chances to be unlucky in any mannar. So no prediction in the case of immi mail.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After digging deep into the commencement email and comparing a lot of information from myimmitracker and forums etc, I came to the conclusion:
> 1. They are sending commencement email to validate your employment claims.
> 2. They allocated your case to external agency for validating character check or national security checking etc.
> In scenario 1. With employment check it's taking around 100 days after email. Possibility of a AHC call as well.
> Scenario 2 is less time consuming and will take around 40 -50 days post email.
> Now it depends which category they put you in. I draw the conclusion based on the fact some people got immi commencement email and didn't get employment verification and neither they claimed employment points.
> Hope for the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes 100% correct. Immi mail seperating in 2 different ways. If claimed points then verification by AHC if not then it will not take longer. But if co pass the case to other agency ,there might be chances to be unlucky in any mannar. So no prediction in the case of immi mail.
Click to expand...

Latest Supporting evidence is today one guy got grant after 130 days of commencement email claiming 15 points of employment. But strangely after 130 days of commencement email, No EV and he got the grant. It means some external security checks(probably, external agencies are validating it from your home country).


----------



## su2403

*Help appreciated if I should anticipate a delay*

Hello All,

It's such a shame I came across this site (particularly this thread) after lodging my application. My worry is around the potential delay for my application processing as I did not complete medicals. Seniors have been very helpful in reviewing and advising people's request so far, can anyone review the below information and confirm if I should be anticipating any delay in my processing as well?
EOI Date of Effect: 6-Nov-17
ITA Received: 9-Nov-17
Application Submitted and Paid: 16-Nov-17
Application status to 'Received': 16-Nov-17
EOI Suspended: 17-Nov-17
Medicals Completed: 21-Nov-17
Medicals Clearance on portal: 26-Nov-17

Current status: Received.

I will indeed take your advise with a pinch of salt and aware things may change time to time. But your advice would help my anticipation.

Thanks!


----------



## djdoller

su2403 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It's such a shame I came across this site (particularly this thread) after lodging my application. My worry is around the potential delay for my application processing as I did not complete medicals. Seniors have been very helpful in reviewing and advising people's request so far, can anyone review the below information and confirm if I should be anticipating any delay in my processing as well?
> EOI Date of Effect: 6-Nov-17
> ITA Received: 9-Nov-17
> Application Submitted and Paid: 16-Nov-17
> Application status to 'Received': 16-Nov-17
> EOI Suspended: 17-Nov-17
> Medicals Completed: 21-Nov-17
> Medicals Clearance on portal: 26-Nov-17
> 
> Current status: Received.
> 
> I will indeed take your advise with a pinch of salt and aware things may change time to time. But your advice would help my anticipation.
> 
> Thanks!


Wait and watch. We are researching such a cases if the grant come within 3 months or not. But as fas as you did correct everything you wont be worried about. Stay calm. And check the forum regularly. Once i will get atleast one grant earlier such similar case then only we can get 100% surity what dibp do on it. So give support to us aswell. Thanks for the registration and share your case here.


----------



## ravinder.529

krish75 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i got me and my wife grant mail just hour ago. I found lots of knowledge from here to apply for my visa. Thank you everyone........
> 189 invitation: 17 oct 2017
> Visa lodge: 18 oct 2017
> Taxation Accountant with 75 point
> Medical done on 15 feb 2017
> Grant Date: 18 Oct 2017..........


Many Congrats , 
You claimed points for employment ?


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
Click to expand...


Its 118th day


----------



## su2403

djdoller said:


> Wait and watch. We are researching such a cases if the grant come within 3 months or not. But as fas as you did correct everything you wont be worried about. Stay calm. And check the forum regularly. Once i will get atleast one grant earlier such similar case then only we can get 100% surity what dibp do on it. So give support to us aswell. Thanks for the registration and share your case here.


Thanks djdoller bro, keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get the grant in 2-3 months.


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its 118th day
Click to expand...

When did you lodge visa?


----------



## toffee.ali

*PCC from Lahore Pakistan*



MohAdnan said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> It’s very easy to get PCC now. Just send a authority letter to any of your relatives in Lahore and they can complete all the process in less than a week. They will need your 2 passport size photos, CNIC, and passport copy.


You will be needing these things to get PCC from Lahore;

1. 2 CNIC Copies duly attested by Grade 17 or above Govt Officer.
2. 2 Passport Copies duly attested by Grade 17 or above Govt Officer.
3. 4 Passport Size Photographs with blue background
4. Affidavit on Stamp Paper - Can be made from Model Town, Cantt or Zila Kachehri
5. Authority Letter from you in name of any of your family members or relatives
6. 2 forms need to be filled - 1 in Urdu and 1 in English. This information needs to be filled carefully as this will be printed on your PCC. Name Passport Number, CNIC number, Addresses of your stay in Lahore with Start and End Dates, Corresponding Police Stations etc.

*Without Proper attestation of CNIC and Passport copies, they will not accept application. Stamp of attesting officer should have name. Also address on CNIC should be of Lahore.


----------



## Praveen1112

Hi everyone,

I received "Immi Assessment commence" email on 5th December 2017.

As per the discussion forum I see the employment verification is done by some external agency for the people who received this email. 

Can you please let me know what is the process of employment verification.Do they send any email to the HR for RnR ? What kind of verification generally happens on employment?

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its 118th day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you lodge visa?
Click to expand...

June 28th


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its 118th day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you lodge visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> June 28th
Click to expand...

Finally, how many points you have claimed and which docs you uploaded to support employment evidance after co contact?


----------



## djdoller

Last 2 days grants. 100 days pile is running perfectly.


----------



## RESTLESS

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received "Immi Assessment commence" email on 5th December 2017.
> 
> As per the discussion forum I see the employment verification is done by some external agency for the people who received this email.
> 
> Can you please let me know what is the process of employment verification.Do they send any email to the HR for RnR ? What kind of verification generally happens on employment?
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen


EV is not mandatory with commencement email, it happens in most of the cases though. AHC may call your HR and can validate the information or they may send an email to your HR. Email normally consisting of your documents including reference letter etc. Asking HR to validate the dates, R&R and signatory. After positive verification AHC may give you a call for a telephonic interview mainly focusing on your job responsibilities. 
Time period of verification varies a lot but generally after 30-40 days after email.
Best of luck!


----------



## jazz25

RESTLESS said:


> EV is not mandatory with commencement email, it happens in most of the cases though. AHC may call your HR and can validate the information or they may send an email to your HR. Email normally consisting of your documents including reference letter etc. Asking HR to validate the dates, R&R and signatory. After positive verification AHC may give you a call for a telephonic interview mainly focusing on your job responsibilities.
> Time period of verification varies a lot but generally after 30-40 days after email.
> Best of luck!


Just to add, they may also do a physical verification. I have heard about few cases where DIBP representatives have physically visited the employers to do verification.


----------



## RESTLESS

jazz25 said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> EV is not mandatory with commencement email, it happens in most of the cases though. AHC may call your HR and can validate the information or they may send an email to your HR. Email normally consisting of your documents including reference letter etc. Asking HR to validate the dates, R&R and signatory. After positive verification AHC may give you a call for a telephonic interview mainly focusing on your job responsibilities.
> Time period of verification varies a lot but generally after 30-40 days after email.
> Best of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add, they may also do a physical verification. I have heard about few cases where DIBP representatives have physically visited the employers to do verification.
Click to expand...

Physical verification are mostly in the cases where the candidate is either on the highest position where is there is a chance of influence or for who claimed their points in their own businesses. But nothing is far away from DIBP. They can do anything.


----------



## kukulkan

105 days and counting. . . eep:


----------



## rpalni

Today is my 90th day after co contact. Hope will get grant in next 10-15 days as per trend.


----------



## apbtn

Today is my 48th day.... Haven't got any update.


----------



## tasi

If i import my application, can i keep a track of any communication sent to my agent through my immiaccount?


----------



## fmshihab

I lodged visa application in 21Sep'17 and front loaded all the necessary docs, including medical checkup. Since then, there is no update. Experts, can you please suggest, how long it may take?


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its 118th day
Click to expand...




kukulkan said:


> 105 days and counting. . .





rpalni said:


> Today is my 90th day after co contact. Hope will get grant in next 10-15 days as per trend.





apbtn said:


> Today is my 48th day.... Haven't got any update.


Its 80 days for me aswell. So its really exciting to see weather to receive the grant during the 115 days or not. It is also our life's most entertaining waiting game, so don't miss out to enjoy it even it is very painfull and killing. I know we all will be seperate from this forum once we will get our grant , but still it is our curtesy to be thankfull to that person who has created the expat forum. So i request to all expats to share your case here, be positive and please please register in myimmitracker for future applicants.
Thanks


----------



## Kamal 474

fmshihab said:


> I lodged visa application in 21Sep'17 and front loaded all the necessary docs, including medical checkup. Since then, there is no update. Experts, can you please suggest, how long it may take?


i lodged on 14 Sep and same situation as u r


----------



## djdoller

fmshihab said:


> I lodged visa application in 21Sep'17 and front loaded all the necessary docs, including medical checkup. Since then, there is no update. Experts, can you please suggest, how long it may take?


What is your current status in immi a/c? Your last updated date and health checkup date?


----------



## djdoller

I got the exact procedure of emedical health check up steps as below.





Arranging a health examination




Health process steps for visa applicants
Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application
If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.

Please make sure that you first read the information available on the My Health Declarations support page to check that it is appropriate for you to complete health examinations prior to lodging your visa application.
You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
We determine whether health examinations are required
You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download an eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and take your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using the HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits your case
Your health case is cleared within in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
You lodge a visa application and provide your HAP ID in your visa application
We confirm that you have completed the correct health examinations and continue processing your visa application.

Follow the below link... all doubt will be cleared.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## Nish1234

RESTLESS said:


> The easiest, if you are still resident is to download app (MOI UAE). You need to enter your Emirates ID and passport details, enter a valid email etc. The PCC will be in your email within 48 hours. But if you are an ex-resident then good luck... 40 days atleast.


It is fast for non-residents who had emirates ID in past, as they have finger print details attached to the ID. Luckily in my sons case who is now in US for studies, was here in Dubai on visit when I got the CO contact for his UAE PCC and we got it within a day. You can actually visit any police station and they are super helpful. 
But I am still waiting for his US PCC (FBI clearance) it's 14 weeks since he applied.


----------



## 1210778

So I typed the explanation signed it and scanned and sent by email to co. Also I attached some additional pdf in immi account and pressed up button. Now let's see. It's so disappointing to see they overlooked my full complete application and didn't check it properly. Let's see.


coolestbliss said:


> 20 oct
> 
> 
> 
> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all today I am so baffled to receive a co contact. She requested me for uk police certificate. I have never been to UK. I did my masters through distance learning and mentioned the campus address in form80 as UK but also wrote in brackets distance learning. I also mentioned this in my cv. Other than that I have provided them each single entry of my travels from 5 passports which clearly show nothing about UK.
> 
> Please guide how to reply. This is clearly their misunderstanding and I have to suffer because of this. Shall I just reply in simple email? What will be the email to reply to. In attached pdfs it is [email protected]
> 
> Is it possible they check my email and accept it and grant me visa like tomorrow or this week or I have to wait 100 days as current trend.
> 
> Please note that I had front loaded each and every document including form 80 and 1221 and all police certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a strange situation, when did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nish1234

I have seen many updates recently on HR receiving verification call/emails. Is this mainly for applicants based in India? I am an expat in UAE for last 10+ years and have worked in Dubai for all the experience that was claimed. 
Do any of you know of cases of UAE HR receiving such contact. My company has a large HR department and I have not clue whom to approach to check if they received any email/calls.
BTW I have received a CO contact to submit the bank statement and visa stamp, which I have submitted. I had earlier submitted only the payslips and the service letter. Now I have provided all required docs. Hope this will suffice, but now worried about them contacting HR which could get lost in their unanswered mailboxes .


----------



## andreyx108b

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received "Immi Assessment commence" email on 5th December 2017.
> 
> As per the discussion forum I see the employment verification is done by some external agency for the people who received this email.
> 
> Can you please let me know what is the process of employment verification.Do they send any email to the HR for RnR ? What kind of verification generally happens on employment?
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen




Its done by Australian High Commission staff. 

Can be any methods mentioned: call, email or walk-in. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera

*CO contact for more information of spouse who holds PR*

Hi guys,

Case officer contacted for more information about my spouse like form 80, AFP clearance and indian PCC. Now my spouse is already in Australia and holds a PR and I've applied for PR Separately but none of my documents were requested. I would like to know how much time it could take for case officer to review this and grant my visa. Anyone in a similar situation? Thanks!


----------



## 2nd12th

Chimera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Case officer contacted for more information about my spouse like form 80, AFP clearance and indian PCC. Now my spouse is already in Australia and holds a PR and I've applied for PR Separately but none of my documents were requested. I would like to know how much time it could take for case officer to review this and grant my visa. Anyone in a similar situation? Thanks!


Once U missed the golden lottery (direct grant), it's another 3months to get the file reopened. I am in the same boat mate. My agent forget to attach my police clearance which I had provided him in advance. Agent had attested the docs immediately after the request and it's being Already 1 and half months in the queue. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

2nd12th said:


> Once U missed the golden lottery (direct grant), it's another 3months to get the file reopened. I am in the same boat mate. My agent forget to attach my police clearance which I had provided him in advance. Agent had attested the docs immediately after the request and it's being Already 1 and half months in the queue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Is it another 3 months to reopen after you reply/upload the requested documents or 3 months from the time they request information from you?

example: If i get an email for PCC on 1 NOV 2017
Upload PCC on 1 DEC 2017

Can you expect your case to be revisited around 1st of FEB 2018 (3 months from 1 NOV 2017) or 1st MAR 2018 (3 months from 1 DEC 2017)


----------



## rsp69

su2403 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It's such a shame I came across this site (particularly this thread) after lodging my application. My worry is around the potential delay for my application processing as I did not complete medicals. Seniors have been very helpful in reviewing and advising people's request so far, can anyone review the below information and confirm if I should be anticipating any delay in my processing as well?
> EOI Date of Effect: 6-Nov-17
> ITA Received: 9-Nov-17
> Application Submitted and Paid: 16-Nov-17
> Application status to 'Received': 16-Nov-17
> EOI Suspended: 17-Nov-17
> Medicals Completed: 21-Nov-17
> Medicals Clearance on portal: 26-Nov-17
> 
> Current status: Received.
> 
> I will indeed take your advise with a pinch of salt and aware things may change time to time. But your advice would help my anticipation.
> 
> Thanks!


You'll be fine 
*P.S.* Upload all documents as soon as you can.


----------



## dev.budhwar

Hi Guys, 

I got a mail from GSM asking to undergo health examination even though I had taken the exam ion 1st May 2017 and the results are valid for a year.

Please note that the I had completed my medical on 1st May 2017 for an old 457 visa application.
I had taken additional 189 visa related tests (for future PR application) in same HAP ID as these results were deemed valid for 12 months. These results were uploaded on Department of Immigration website on the same day.

I spoke to Bupa today and they mentioned that the department should be able to verify the medical results using same HAP IDs and they are valid until 1st May 2018. I had filled in the HAP ID details in my immigration application as well.

What to do? 

Regards,
Dev


----------



## djdoller

tasi said:


> If i import my application, can i keep a track of any communication sent to my agent through my immiaccount?


No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.


----------



## aks80

djdoller said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i import my application, can i keep a track of any communication sent to my agent through my immiaccount?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.
Click to expand...

This is incorrect. You can import the application without informing the agent. Just make sure you don't upload or change anything.

I did it and many others on the forum have done it. No issues.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

dev.budhwar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a mail from GSM asking to undergo health examination even though I had taken the exam ion 1st May 2017 and the results are valid for a year.
> 
> Please note that the I had completed my medical on 1st May 2017 for an old 457 visa application.
> I had taken additional 189 visa related tests (for future PR application) in same HAP ID as these results were deemed valid for 12 months. These results were uploaded on Department of Immigration website on the same day.
> 
> I spoke to Bupa today and they mentioned that the department should be able to verify the medical results using same HAP IDs and they are valid until 1st May 2018. I had filled in the HAP ID details in my immigration application as well.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> Regards,
> Dev


Guess you could explain the situation in a email, did you put the HAP ID (189 health) in the application? And did DIBP send you new referral letters? bw when did you lodge the application?


----------



## sultan_azam

djdoller said:


> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.


Many have done it, no harm in creating a mirror account unless you start making changes via this mirror account

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

dev.budhwar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a mail from GSM asking to undergo health examination even though I had taken the exam ion 1st May 2017 and the results are valid for a year.
> 
> Please note that the I had completed my medical on 1st May 2017 for an old 457 visa application.
> I had taken additional 189 visa related tests (for future PR application) in same HAP ID as these results were deemed valid for 12 months. These results were uploaded on Department of Immigration website on the same day.
> 
> I spoke to Bupa today and they mentioned that the department should be able to verify the medical results using same HAP IDs and they are valid until 1st May 2018. I had filled in the HAP ID details in my immigration application as well.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> Regards,
> Dev


Send them an email explaining the medical tests you took for 457 and the additional tests, provide them fee receipt(medical) if available, let them reply

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Chimera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Case officer contacted for more information about my spouse like form 80, AFP clearance and indian PCC. Now my spouse is already in Australia and holds a PR and I've applied for PR Separately but none of my documents were requested. I would like to know how much time it could take for case officer to review this and grant my visa. Anyone in a similar situation? Thanks!


Why 189/190 ? you weren't married at the time your spouse applied for 189 ??

Your spouse could have initiated spouse visa application for you

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Nish1234 said:


> I have seen many updates recently on HR receiving verification call/emails. Is this mainly for applicants based in India? I am an expat in UAE for last 10+ years and have worked in Dubai for all the experience that was claimed.
> Do any of you know of cases of UAE HR receiving such contact. My company has a large HR department and I have not clue whom to approach to check if they received any email/calls.
> BTW I have received a CO contact to submit the bank statement and visa stamp, which I have submitted. I had earlier submitted only the payslips and the service letter. Now I have provided all required docs. Hope this will suffice, but now worried about them contacting HR which could get lost in their unanswered mailboxes .


If there is No response on the email(to HR) then they will resend, they may ping you also regarding no response from HR

Ultimately if there is no action from HR then dibp may send a natural justice letter to you for explaining the situation.

Dont worry much, it generally doesnt reaches NJL situation

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

djdoller said:


> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.


Incorrect. I made this import.
If you have the TRN number you can import the details of your application so that you will receive future correspondence.


----------



## dev.budhwar

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Guess you could explain the situation in a email, did you put the HAP ID (189 health) in the application? And did DIBP send you new referral letters? bw when did you lodge the application?


I have sent a mail to GSM with the explanation but I received an automated reply stating that they will look into the response only after 28 days. BUPA person confirmed that he can see the medical results on DIBP website against those HAP IDs.

I am worried about the delay this would cause in an application process.
I had double checked the HAP IDs while submitting the application. Is there any way to cross check?


----------



## dev.budhwar

sultan_azam said:


> Send them an email explaining the medical tests you took for 457 and the additional tests, provide them fee receipt(medical) if available, let them reply
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I received an auto-reply mentioning that any response would be looked into only after 28 days !! this just adds to the misery of processing delay


----------



## dev.budhwar

dev.budhwar said:


> I have sent a mail to GSM with the explanation but I received an automated reply stating that they will look into the response only after 28 days. BUPA person confirmed that he can see the medical results on DIBP website against those HAP IDs.
> 
> I am worried about the delay this would cause in an application process.
> I had double checked the HAP IDs while submitting the application. Is there any way to cross check?


I downloaded my application and can see correct HAP ID against all 3 applicants in my application.
Seems like I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today !!

Dev


----------



## sultan_azam

Yes, any communication sent wrt your visa application will get reflected in the account you import

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

dev.budhwar said:


> I downloaded my application and can see correct HAP ID against all 3 applicants in my application.
> Seems like I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today !!
> Dev


Keep your hope my friend and as u sent them a email, if you have any proof as in email from Bupa, attached that as a pdf.
Could you let us know when you lodge the application?


----------



## sultan_azam

dev.budhwar said:


> I received an auto-reply mentioning that any response would be looked into only after 28 days !! this just adds to the misery of processing delay


If possible call them as it is an issue which needs to be discussed on phone call

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112

Any grants today


----------



## sultan_azam

RESTLESS said:


> EV is not mandatory with commencement email, it happens in most of the cases though. AHC may call your HR and can validate the information or they may send an email to your HR. Email normally consisting of your documents including reference letter etc. Asking HR to validate the dates, R&R and signatory. After positive verification AHC may give you a call for a telephonic interview mainly focusing on your job responsibilities.
> Time period of verification varies a lot but generally after 30-40 days after email.
> Best of luck!


To add to this - employment is the not the only thing which they verify

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.budhwar

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Keep your hope my friend and as u sent them a email, if you have any proof as in email from Bupa, attached that as a pdf.
> Could you let us know when you lodge the application?


hello,

apologies for not having the timeline.

I submitted my application on 18/10/2017 and PCC was uploaded after 2 weeks.
Medicals were done on 1st May as part of 457 processing (Chest, medical and HIV) and are valid for 12 months. btw its GSM Adelaide in case it makes any difference.

Dev


----------



## Angels58

Hi Eeveryone,

I am new to the forum.

We logged the visa as per below timelines, if anyone could share some projection/timelines

Visa Logged: 2nd Nov'17(uploaded all documents except the following)
Medicals cleared : 11th Nov Medicals 
Form 80 & 1221 : 14th Nov 
PCC: 14th husband PCC and 27th Spouse PCC uploaded
CO Contact : Nothing as of now

Could anyone please help me proejcting how long it may take the visa grant


----------



## jtcherian

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> EOI lodged: 14th Apr (with 65 points)
> ANZSCO code:261313
> Invited:18th October
> PCC Completed for both Primary and Secondary applicant
> Visa Application lodged and visa fees paid: 09th Dec
> 
> However my agent didn't informed us about the requirement of documents for my husband so she marked him at unemployed at the moment but then suggested to submit later as the last date to lodge visa was very near and since he is secondary applicant so it doesnt matter at this point to submit his docs.
> 
> Is this ok, we had no choice but to go as per her at that point of time?
> 
> Also me and my husband are working in different states so is it ok to get the medicals done at different locations and secondly in how much time do we need to get medicals done and submit the same.
> 
> Lastly any timelines post submitting medicals and husband's docs for receiving visa?
> 
> Thanks
> Aakriti




Hi Aakriti,

Its perfectly fine to get medicals done from 2 different states, I have done the same with my spouse as well. As per timelines for medicals it depends upon the clinic. I did it from Fortis Bangalore, they took 3 weeks where as my spouse did it in hyderabad it took only 1 week. Hope it helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Any one with lucky grants?


----------



## dev.budhwar

dev.budhwar said:


> I received an auto-reply mentioning that any response would be looked into only after 28 days !! this just adds to the misery of processing delay


I spoke to the BUPA guys and it seems they did not upload all the results and are now doing so. Once the results are uploaded in 2 days, I intend to call DIBP and get it confirmed via processing officer. Does my application go in limbo like other CO Contact cases or processing officer may process it upon call confirmation and not wait for 28 days? 

Any feedback or someone with a similar case?

Dev


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

dev.budhwar said:


> I spoke to the BUPA guys and it seems they did not upload all the results and are now doing so. Once the results are uploaded in 2 days, I intend to call DIBP and get it confirmed via processing officer. Does my application go in limbo like other CO Contact cases or processing officer may process it upon call confirmation and not wait for 28 days?
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback or someone with a similar case?
> 
> 
> 
> Dev


No one really can say that man, but i feel you might have a chance since there is a issue between to resolve with DIBP and Bupa, and might have a chance to resolve it and get a grant soon as some one will have to take the case.


----------



## jithooos

dev.budhwar said:


> I spoke to the BUPA guys and it seems they did not upload all the results and are now doing so. Once the results are uploaded in 2 days, I intend to call DIBP and get it confirmed via processing officer. Does my application go in limbo like other CO Contact cases or processing officer may process it upon call confirmation and not wait for 28 days?
> 
> Any feedback or someone with a similar case?
> 
> Dev


In my opinion, there is no point in contacting DIBP over phone to speed up your case unless you have exceeded the standard processing time. You will have to wait for hours in the phone queue, still get a generic reply from the CO. However, you may try your luck.


----------



## aks80

dev.budhwar said:


> dev.budhwar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received an auto-reply mentioning that any response would be looked into only after 28 days !! this just adds to the misery of processing delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the BUPA guys and it seems they did not upload all the results and are now doing so. Once the results are uploaded in 2 days, I intend to call DIBP and get it confirmed via processing officer. Does my application go in limbo like other CO Contact cases or processing officer may process it upon call confirmation and not wait for 28 days?
> 
> Any feedback or someone with a similar case?
> 
> Dev
Click to expand...

You may not like the answer but it's likely no one will process till the 28 day deadline is met. You are unlikely to speak to a case officer even if you call them.


----------



## djdoller

aks80 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i import my application, can i keep a track of any communication sent to my agent through my immiaccount?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is incorrect. You can import the application without informing the agent. Just make sure you don't upload or change anything.
> 
> I did it and many others on the forum have done it. No issues.
Click to expand...

Thanks ask for another new information. 
Send me the steps how to import? Buy make sure it want let the agent know regarding this. Otherwise he might get angry.


----------



## djdoller

aks80 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i import my application, can i keep a track of any communication sent to my agent through my immiaccount?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is incorrect. You can import the application without informing the agent. Just make sure you don't upload or change anything.
> 
> I did it and many others on the forum have done it. No issues.
Click to expand...




sultan_azam said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Many have done it, no harm in creating a mirror account unless you start making changes via this mirror account
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




yatin888 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. I made this import.
> If you have the TRN number you can import the details of your application so that you will receive future correspondence.
Click to expand...

Thanks again. To all of you 3 guys. As far as i am aware of my processing system its really helpfull information from you guys. Please send me the steps how to do it.


----------



## djdoller

aks80 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i import my application, can i keep a track of any communication sent to my agent through my immiaccount?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has gone through the import before. But still if you want to do it then before that just ask to your agent if he csn give you the katest update. If not and still he is stubborn then only you should do it bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is incorrect. You can import the application without informing the agent. Just make sure you don't upload or change anything.
> 
> I did it and many others on the forum have done it. No issues.
Click to expand...

Is it a 10 letters number. TRN 
In one snap shot it shows reference no.


----------



## sngoku

sngoku said:


> Congrats biggy85
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I would like to inform all my employers (points claimed) regarding the Employment verification, hence looking for the below information:
> 
> 1. The mail ID and phone number from which the EV mail and AHC call can be expected.
> 
> 2. What details are asked in the EV mail to the HR
> 
> Thanks
> :yo:


Hello Seniors,

Can someone please respond here.

Already posted twice, received no response 

I need to inform my employers so that I dont miss the chance of direct grant.

Any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## aks80

djdoller said:


> Is it a 10 letters number. TRN
> In one snap shot it shows reference no.


No, its alphanumeric. It would be in the payment receipt your agent shared with you after the visa was lodged.

Transaction reference number. Look for it.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92 to 115 calender days.
> That means your turn is supposed to be next.
> What co contacted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Days from co Contact or IP pressed???
> Sorry to bother you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From co contact date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its 118th day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you lodge visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> June 28th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally, how many points you have claimed and which docs you uploaded to support employment evidance after co contact?
Click to expand...


After co contact. I had submitted more payslips, letter from the company(as I am paid in cash). Form 16, reference letter from.one of the company, letter of explanation(I could not generate bank statements from UK). 65 points 


Give me some hope


----------



## peRFect19

*CO asking for documents again !!*

Hi Folks,

I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.

One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.

I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.

I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days. 

In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..

Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


----------



## tasi

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


There have been a few cases where the CO has overlooked details in the last few days. Either they are not doing their job properlu or they are overworked... Either case, the applicants have to bear the brunt of it. There is no accountability of DIBP towards anyone except MRT and FCC.


----------



## mojazz

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..



It is a bad luck dude.. BTW have you checked the documents asked from CO has been uploaded with green tick in immiaccount(with received status),, Also check is there any mistakes in FORM 80 (deviating from passport details or visa application form or PCC),, this will avoid even more delay if they again ask you.. And to answer your question this case is rare as far in this forum unless there is a mistake in the documents uploaded...


----------



## sngoku

Thats really bad luck my friend. 

It really sad to see the quality of work CO are providing even after we pay the huge Visa amount. 

With vacation around the corner, they are too excited that they are overlooking documents that are already uploaded.

Hope they pick your case fast and provide grant soon.

Cheers.



peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


----------



## Heprex

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


In some cases, it might be due to how applicant's name their document when uploaded. How do you name your document? Also, I've also seen some cases where the uploaded version of form 80, did not came from border.gov.au. Else, just bad luck mate. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## sharma1981

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


Hi

i hope its a case of CO missing stuff only. However, i would recommend you to cross check the form 80 for both of you again. Also, verify the scan resolution etc for score cards as well. if possible, rescan docs.
Although, it looks like CO missed seeing docs properly. But to make matter worse, it could be that CO spotted something else and didnt explain properly. So be careful while sending back the docs.
Cheers


----------



## AmazingTiger

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


At the risk of starting the obvious, Do check the version of form 80 document that you have used. Not sure which software or how or if you had to shrink the size of your PDFs. If you did shrink them, try opening them on different machines (as in not on the machine where you created it). Also, using the latest version of Adobe editor can also cause issues with backward compatibility.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.budhwar

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


This is what I did today and you may try the same - Call DIBP number -> there will a wait time of 2 hours and you might be caller number 100+ -> once you have gone through the Ordeal tell the person that you received mail from GSM asking to share documents that are uploaded and you don't know what to do -> the DIBP put me on hold to talk to CO and then shared an update . In case your docs are already there, CO might realize his mistake and correct it just after the call. You Never Know !!


----------



## Kevin22

dev.budhwar said:


> peRFect19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did today and you may try the same - Call DIBP number -> there will a wait time of 2 hours and you might be caller number 100+ -> once you have gone through the Ordeal tell the person that you received mail from GSM asking to share documents that are uploaded and you don't know what to do -> the DIBP put me on hold to talk to CO and then shared an update . In case your docs are already there, CO might realize his mistake and correct it just after the call. You Never Know !!
Click to expand...

U waited for 2 hours ???
Is it a toll free number ???


----------



## HARINDERJEET

dev.budhwar said:


> This is what I did today and you may try the same - Call DIBP number -> there will a wait time of 2 hours and you might be caller number 100+ -> once you have gone through the Ordeal tell the person that you received mail from GSM asking to share documents that are uploaded and you don't know what to do -> the DIBP put me on hold to talk to CO and then shared an update . In case your docs are already there, CO might realize his mistake and correct it just after the call. You Never Know !!


Do you have the conversation with your CO regarding the same stuff today????


----------



## Kevin22

Kevin22 said:


> dev.budhwar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peRFect19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did today and you may try the same - Call DIBP number -> there will a wait time of 2 hours and you might be caller number 100+ -> once you have gone through the Ordeal tell the person that you received mail from GSM asking to share documents that are uploaded and you don't know what to do -> the DIBP put me on hold to talk to CO and then shared an update . In case your docs are already there, CO might realize his mistake and correct it just after the call. You Never Know !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U waited for 2 hours ???
> Is it a toll free number ???
Click to expand...

Can u share the number


----------



## su2403

rsp69 said:


> You'll be fine
> *P.S.* Upload all documents as soon as you can.


Many thanks buddy for your kind and encouraging words.

I have uploaded all the documents, precisely the below ones:
Primary Applicant (Myself):
1. Passport (Both notarized copy and color scan)
2. Old Passport with Australia visit stampls
3. Notarized copies of 2 previous Australia visas (UC457)
4. Aadhaar Card
5. PAN Card
6. Drivers License
7. Secondary School Leaving Certificate (SSLC)
8. Marriage Certificate
9. ACS Skill Assessment Letter
10. PTE Score Report
11. CV
12. Form 80
13. Form 1221
14. India PCC
15. Australia PCC
14. Degree Certificate
15. Degree Marks sheets
16. Pre-University Certificate
17. Company 1 & 2 Service Certificate
18. Stat Declaration for Company 1 R&R
19. Employer letter for R&R from Company 2
20. Stat Declaration for Company 3 R&R (Current Company)
21. Salary Slips for all 3 companies (1 payslip per quarter)
22. Bank Statements for all years
23. Latest Form16
24. Stat Dec for Australia Work Exp
25. Salary Slips for Australia Employment (1 payslip per quarter)
26. Service Letter for Australia Work Exp
27. Australia Tax Assessment notice.

Partner (No points claimed)
1. Passport (Both notarized copy and color scan)
2. Aadhaar Card (Spouse Name printed)
3. PAN Card
4. Secondary School Leaving Certificate (SSLC)
5. Marriage Certificate
6. Form 80
7. Form 1221
8. Form 47a
9. India PCC
10. Functional English Letter - Graduation
11. Degree Certificate
12. Degree Marks sheets
16. Functional English Letter - Primary & Secondary School
17. Primary Applicant's Passport - With Spouse name printed
18. Photographs from Wedding & Engagement
19. Birth Certificate (Without Name)
20. Air Tickets showing our travel together
21. My insurance with Nominee name (Spouse Name)

The only missing document is Primary Applicant's Birth Certificate which I have it but doesn't have my name on it. Have requested a reissue but haven't received it.

Please could you advise if I have missed any document in the above that would be better to upload and avoid delays due to CO contact?

However, I'm still so upset that I did not complete my medicals before lodging the application and this might put my application on the backlog for delayed processing.


----------



## 1210778

What does assessment in progress mean in immi account? I pressed information provided button yesterday. Is it is like that for everyone after you provide information or is it that my case is being reviewed today?


----------



## peRFect19

dev.budhwar said:


> This is what I did today and you may try the same - Call DIBP number -> there will a wait time of 2 hours and you might be caller number 100+ -> once you have gone through the Ordeal tell the person that you received mail from GSM asking to share documents that are uploaded and you don't know what to do -> the DIBP put me on hold to talk to CO and then shared an update . In case your docs are already there, CO might realize his mistake and correct it just after the call. You Never Know !!


Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Will take them into consideration once I upload the docs again.

@ dev.budhwar - Can you please share the GSM Contact number on which we can call. I think it's worth giving a shot..


----------



## yatin888

coolestbliss said:


> What does assessment in progress mean in immi account? I pressed information provided button yesterday. Is it is like that for everyone after you provide information or is it that my case is being reviewed today?


'Assessment in progress' is an acknowledgement that you have provided the requested information. It is the same message for everyone who has uploaded the requested documents in CO contact.

below link should explian:

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

It does not mean that it is being reviewed today necessarily.


----------



## djdoller

Please dont be impatient. Dont constantly call or contact dibp. Please check the following words from dibp site.


----------



## PearlVj

I'm still coming to terms with it....

It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.

So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps) 

Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)

So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon. 

For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"

cheers,
Pearl

My timeline for your reference:
ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
PTE: 1st Dec, 2016 
EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017 

Yeah, they were exasperating :/

Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)

Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)

Grant: 12th December, 2017
First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


----------



## luvjd

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


Congratulations and all the best for your Aussie life.


----------



## shobhgarg

tasi said:


> If i import my application, can i keep a track of any communication sent to my agent through my immiaccount?


_______________________________________

Hi Tasi,

Yes you can view all the the things about visa.


----------



## masterblaster81

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


Many Many congrats. wish you all the best for the future !!!!


----------



## shobhgarg

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018



___________________________________________________

Heartiest congratulations mate


----------



## HARINDERJEET

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


congrats pearl.....nd thanks for the message buried inside to prepare for the future challenges with the ongoing pace of life.

anyways BOL for the future......cheers :hippie:


----------



## vikaschandra

coolestbliss said:


> What does assessment in progress mean in immi account? I pressed information provided button yesterday. Is it is like that for everyone after you provide information or is it that my case is being reviewed today?


once the information requested has been provided and the IP button is clicked the case status changes automatically to "Assessment in Progress" this is for everyone.


----------



## djdoller

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


Congrats bro.
Can you pls give your 2 min to register in myimmitracker. It will a big help to others.
Thanks


----------



## shekharsince1986

peRFect19 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..


Happened to me as well. Took a months time to prepare my documents, followed all best cases to upload docs, hired a MARA agent and went through everything like a hundred times. And one day when everyone who filled the same date as me was getting the grant, I checked my email and saw CO contact for academic transcripts which were already uploaded. Can't believe it that they overlooked it. We are on same boat man. Good luck.

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## HS2MS

i was last contacted by CO on 3rd oct
till then silence

my timelines
VISA lodge:25th aug
co contact - 3rd oct
IP pressed - 3rd oct
Grant:waiting


----------



## 1210778

Lol welcome me to the club. Everything in order. Co requested UK pcc because they overlooked that my masters was distance learning. I never went to UK. Lol.


shekharsince1986 said:


> peRFect19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> I never thought my case would go in this direction as it was a straightforward case (at-least I assumed it would be) with all the documents in order and I made sure I did not miss even the slightest detail. Lodged my application on 13th October and gradually uploaded "ALL" the documents in order.
> 
> One fine morning last week, I get an email from GSM, CO name - Ben. This fellow is asking for my wife's and my Form 80 and my Competent English proof. Needless to say, we had already uploaded the Form 80s and 1221 for both of us and offcourse why wouldn't I upload my PTE score that fetches me 20 points. Also, my score was sent to DIBP automatically on 26th July, 2 days after I gave my exam. Have the email notification for that as well.
> 
> I can't stop laughing on m luck. Not that it would have a drastic impact as I wasn't expecting my grant till at least Jan 2018, but looking at the stupidity of COs handling cases lately, feels like there is an unnecessary delay which is absolutely not required.
> 
> I responded back immediately to the email citing that all the docs have been dutifully uploaded even before you idiots asked!! But as expected, came an automatic reply that my case would be taken up only after 28 days.
> 
> In the first email, they have not even highlighted whether they have seen our Form 80 or they need anything specific from our end, like a detail that we may have missed out. Nothing at all.. just a list of required docs - Form 80 for both applicants and my English proof..
> 
> Anyway, with no option left, I would be uploading these docs again. Please feel free to let me know if anyone else has faced this issue. And I am not even sure that once I upload them, there is a guarantee that the CO won't come back for some other document that is already in the Immiaccount..
> 
> 
> 
> Happened to me as well. Took a months time to prepare my documents, followed all best cases to upload docs, hired a MARA agent and went through everything like a hundred times. And one day when everyone who filled the same date as me was getting the grant, I checked my email and saw CO contact for academic transcripts which were already uploaded. Can't believe it that they overlooked it. We are on same boat man. Good luck.
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant: ?
Click to expand...


----------



## peRFect19

coolestbliss said:


> Lol welcome me to the club. Everything in order. Co requested UK pcc because they overlooked that my masters was distance learning. I never went to UK. Lol.


ROFL..

So what did you do in that case? Got an affidavit or something?


----------



## peRFect19

shekharsince1986 said:


> Happened to me as well. Took a months time to prepare my documents, followed all best cases to upload docs, hired a MARA agent and went through everything like a hundred times. And one day when everyone who filled the same date as me was getting the grant, I checked my email and saw CO contact for academic transcripts which were already uploaded. Can't believe it that they overlooked it. We are on same boat man. Good luck.
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant: 🤔


Good luck to you too buddy  Nothing can be done apart from providing them whatever they ask.


----------



## 1210778

I wrote a clarification email and uploaded universoty letters stating distance learning. Let's see now how long I have to wait.


peRFect19 said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol welcome me to the club. Everything in order. Co requested UK pcc because they overlooked that my masters was distance learning. I never went to UK. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you do in that case? Got an affidavit or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## djdoller

coolestbliss said:


> I wrote a clarification email and uploaded universoty letters stating distance learning. Let's see now how long I have to wait.
> 
> 
> peRFect19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol welcome me to the club. Everything in order. Co requested UK pcc because they overlooked that my masters was distance learning. I never went to UK. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you do in that case? Got an affidavit or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sounds very weird. It seems that DIBP is not commited to finalised the applications within their time frame.


----------



## maraikayer

HS2MS said:


> i was last contacted by CO on 3rd oct
> till then silence
> 
> my timelines
> VISA lodge:25th aug
> co contact - 3rd oct
> IP pressed - 3rd oct
> Grant:waiting


I too had contact on the same day for spouse English, which I had uploaded while lodging visa in the month of april. 

After 5 months they requested for it again.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lateef12

Hi Experts,

I need an advice on medicals. I have applied for the visa on 2017.10.17 and completed medicals by 2017.10.26. My daughter was 1 year 10 months old at the time of medicals and for kids below 2 years clinic just completed normal body checkup (no TB test). Tomorrow is her second birthday and she will fall in the bracket of age > 2 years and TB test is mandatory for them. Can you please advise if the existing medicals report will be valid or CO will ask to undergo TB test for her?



Thanks,
Lateef


----------



## kinnu369

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


Congratulation mate!!


----------



## Vinopaal

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


Congrats. All the best!!


----------



## JHubble

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


Congrats on your grant.

Could you explain what you mean by perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221. 
Any reasons as to why CO asked to resend?


----------



## apbtn

As per myimmmitracker.... Today Just one grant


----------



## jithooos

djdoller said:


> Sounds very weird. It seems that DIBP is not commited to finalised the applications within their time frame.




DIBP is not committed or bound to process the applications within prescribed time frame. They say 90% application will be processed with in so and so time. That means, we still do not have voice, since ours might fall under the unfortunate 10%. 

Be sure that the genuine applications will be granted visa without fail. 

About CO overlooking cases- Few incidents here in the forum reported similar cases where co requested for documents which were already uploaded, hence jeopardising the dream of direct grant. CO’s are humans too. Mistakes are bound to happen. The wait is real nasty, can’t help. 

Other than getting a general pattern from immi tracker which is very helpful, the grant comes when it comes. I blv no one here can really predict that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

PearlVj said:


> I'm still coming to terms with it....
> 
> It's neither my golden ticket nor lucky email (I'm afraid, I'm not one of those who enjoy moving to unchartered territory).........but after nearly 9 months of waiting, I received the grant for my kids, husband and I......2 days shy of a year since filed our Expression Of Interest.
> 
> So the whole process lasted more than a year (if I am to include ACS and PTE preps)
> 
> Despite the annoying delay, I was certain that my landing date would not be anytime before March 21st (which was when we lodged the visa). But I've been given a little over 60 days to enter Australian soil (25th Feb, 2018)
> 
> So, yes, I'm grateful that we've been accepted into Australia and that the next chapter of our lives begin soon.
> 
> For the ones calculating and waiting, I'll simply echo what has been said many a time in this group "just carry on with life as usual and make financial and educational preps if needed, you will definitely set foot into Australia a year (well, in my case within a year  ) from the time you lodge your visa"
> 
> cheers,
> Pearl
> 
> My timeline for your reference:
> ANZ code:261313 (s/w engineer)
> ACS verification: 10th Nov, 2016
> PTE: 1st Dec, 2016
> EOI: 14th Dec, 2016
> NSW (190) invite: 22nd Jan, 2017
> 189 invite: 1st Feb, 2017
> Visa lodged: 21st March, 2017
> Medicals,forms and documents uploaded: 14th April, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend a perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221 of my husband: May 10th, 2017
> CO contact asking to resend our PTE scores and both our forms 80 and 1221 : June 22nd, 2017
> 
> Yeah, they were exasperating :/
> 
> Submitted hand filled and scanned forms and PTE clarification email: 2nd July, 2017 (yeah...exasperating)
> 
> Total silence......we sent an email in November saying it was 8th months and if there was anything else we failed to submit. No response, they didn't even open our email (we emailed them using a mail tracker)
> 
> Grant: 12th December, 2017
> First entry date: 25th Feb, 2018


Many congratulations !!!!
your case gives a little hope for backloggers like me ...
Waiting since April 25 , 2017...


----------



## djdoller

jithooos said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very weird. It seems that DIBP is not commited to finalised the applications within their time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is not committed or bound to process the applications within prescribed time frame. They say 90% application will be processed with in so and so time. That means, we still do not have voice, since ours might fall under the unfortunate 10%.
> 
> Be sure that the genuine applications will be granted visa without fail.
> 
> About CO overlooking cases- Few incidents here in the forum reported similar cases where co requested for documents which were already uploaded, hence jeopardising the dream of direct grant. CO’s are humans too. Mistakes are bound to happen. The wait is real nasty, can’t help.
> 
> Other than getting a general pattern from immi tracker which is very helpful, the grant comes when it comes. I blv no one here can really predict that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

By mistake dibp has updated 5 to 8 months timeline in all applicant's immi a/c. Considering this DIBP need the smartest IT engineers that can lookafter their website update and other networking system.


----------



## vikaschandra

jithooos said:


> DIBP is not committed or bound to process the applications within prescribed time frame. They say 90% application will be processed with in so and so time. That means, we still do not have voice, since ours might fall under the unfortunate 10%.
> 
> Be sure that the genuine applications will be granted visa without fail.
> 
> About CO overlooking cases- Few incidents here in the forum reported similar cases where co requested for documents which were already uploaded, hence jeopardising the dream of direct grant. CO’s are humans too. Mistakes are bound to happen. The wait is real nasty, can’t help.
> 
> Other than getting a general pattern from immi tracker which is very helpful, the grant comes when it comes. I blv no one here can really predict that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the COs too would like to close the cases in the tray as soon as possible considering the delay that can cause huge backlog. 

CO's requesting for the same documents again could be for a reason possible as you mentioned they overlooked, 

secondly, it could be possible the uploaded file got corrupted and was not viewable by the officer

Possible that the uploaded file was not clear as it may not have been scanned clearly

there can be several reasons to it


----------



## vikaschandra

djdoller said:


> By mistake dibp has updated 5 to 8 months timeline in all applicant's immi a/c. Considering this DIBP need the smartest IT engineers that can lookafter their website update and other networking system.


Why do you say by mistake? Is it not possible that the processing times may have decreased? Global processing times have been varying lately could be possible that it has decrease.. let us assume that it is correct information and hope that grants for applicants are processed based on these timelines


----------



## djdoller

vikaschandra said:


> jithooos said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is not committed or bound to process the applications within prescribed time frame. They say 90% application will be processed with in so and so time. That means, we still do not have voice, since ours might fall under the unfortunate 10%.
> 
> Be sure that the genuine applications will be granted visa without fail.
> 
> About CO overlooking cases- Few incidents here in the forum reported similar cases where co requested for documents which were already uploaded, hence jeopardising the dream of direct grant. CO’s are humans too. Mistakes are bound to happen. The wait is real nasty, can’t help.
> 
> Other than getting a general pattern from immi tracker which is very helpful, the grant comes when it comes. I blv no one here can really predict that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the COs too would like to close the cases in the tray as soon as possible considering the delay that can cause huge backlog.
> 
> CO's requesting for the same documents again could be for a reason possible as you mentioned they overlooked,
> 
> secondly, it could be possible the uploaded file got corrupted and was not viewable by the officer
> 
> Possible that the uploaded file was not clear as it may not have been scanned clearly
> 
> there can be several reasons to it
Click to expand...

In this regards, not only co are fail because of overlooking the documents. Yesterday one of my friend told me that he allpied the assessment in vetassess on 07/12/17 and uploaded all docs in 300dpi , still assessment officor asked the same documents to attach again just in 1 day back. And i am 100% sure that the vetassess team would not as busy as co team. I am observing that this system is running since last decade. And nothing has been changed yet. I am not criticising the dibp and co but i am sute this system will be remain the same. 
So no need to praise anyone or no need to criticise any one. Just keep in mind that we are in the waiting game. Yes we dont predict about the grant. After all its totally depends on luck.


----------



## djdoller

vikaschandra said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> By mistake dibp has updated 5 to 8 months timeline in all applicant's immi a/c. Considering this DIBP need the smartest IT engineers that can lookafter their website update and other networking system.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say by mistake? Is it not possible that the processing times may have decreased? Global processing times have been varying lately could be possible that it has decrease.. let us assume that it is correct information and hope that grants for applicants are processed based on these timelines
Click to expand...

As in the main page they have mention the tinelibe 7 to 8 months. And in immi ac they said 5 to 8 months. Just check in dibp vusa processing timeline page.


----------



## vikaschandra

djdoller said:


> In this regards, not only co are fail because of overlooking the documents. Yesterday one of my friend told me that he allpied the assessment in vetassess on 07/12/17 and uploaded all docs in 300dpi , still assessment officor asked the same documents to attach again just in 1 day back. And i am 100% sure that the vetassess team would not as busy as co team. I am observing that this system is running since last decade. And nothing has been changed yet. I am not criticising the dibp and co but i am sute this system will be remain the same.
> So no need to praise anyone or no need to criticise any one. Just keep in mind that we are in the waiting game. Yes we dont predict about the grant. After all its totally depends on luck.


Did you ask your friend on what documents were asked by Vetassess officer was it all the documents or only one? 

Vetassess is not related to DIBP and has nothing to do with granting Visas. Well if one says that there system is running since last decade and is outdated why not all the applicants are requested for the documents again and again? why only handful of people fall in the category where same documents are requested to be provided again? Well people can answer this question for themselves and take a call.

You are contradicting your own statement as no need to praise anyone or criticise anyone whereas you are criticising the systems and the personnels for not being efficient. Relax mate everyone here is waiting and the authorities are doing their job its just matter of time everyone will have the decision on their application.

I wish all the applicants here on the forum good luck with their applications and wish they get their grants soon.


----------



## jithooos

djdoller said:


> As in the main page they have mention the tinelibe 7 to 8 months. And in immi ac they said 5 to 8 months. Just check in dibp vusa processing timeline page.




Dear djdoller 

Global processing time is 7-8 months. In each applicant’s page, it’s 5-8 months. So they mean to say that 90% applications are processed in 8 months. You really think they can update a million users account one by one? 

Regarding vetasses and other assessing authorities- unless there is a concern, the assessor won’t request info again. Better than rejection, isn’t it ? After all, we chose to move to Australia. Our choice !!! 

Everyone here who got their grants including me have waited with much patience and anxiety. So don’t get frustrated looking at the way they work. We all have faced the same wrath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

djdoller said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> By mistake dibp has updated 5 to 8 months timeline in all applicant's immi a/c. Considering this DIBP need the smartest IT engineers that can lookafter their website update and other networking system.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say by mistake? Is it not possible that the processing times may have decreased? Global processing times have been varying lately could be possible that it has decrease.. let us assume that it is correct information and hope that grants for applicants are processed based on these timelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As in the main page they have mention the tinelibe 7 to 8 months. And in immi ac they said 5 to 8 months. Just check in dibp vusa processing timeline page.
Click to expand...

Please check this the different timeline in both.


----------



## djdoller

jithooos said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> As in the main page they have mention the tinelibe 7 to 8 months. And in immi ac they said 5 to 8 months. Just check in dibp vusa processing timeline page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear djdoller
> 
> Global processing time is 7-8 months. In each applicant’s page, it’s 5-8 months. So they mean to say that 90% applications are processed in 8 months. You really think they can update a million users account one by one?
> 
> Regarding vetasses and other assessing authorities- unless there is a concern, the assessor won’t request info again. Better than rejection, isn’t it ? After all, we chose to move to Australia. Our choice !!!
> 
> Everyone here who got their grants including me have waited with much patience and anxiety. So don’t get frustrated looking at the way they work. We all have faced the same wrath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

When did you get your grant?


----------



## vikaschandra

djdoller said:


> Please check this the different timeline in both.


The global processing times that you are referring to has not been updated lately which could be the cause of discrepancy. wait for the updates on the processing time to be refreshed. 

as per the list the processing time for 489 Skilled - Regional (Provisional) is 5-8 months

I rest my case


----------



## ahmadwarraich

As per immitraker, mostly grants are coming from Adelaide office, very few grants from Brisbane.


----------



## PearlVj

JHubble said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> Could you explain what you mean by perfectly filled out form 80 and 1221.
> Any reasons as to why CO asked to resend?



Ah, simple 

We filled the forms using our PC (Mac OS), converted the documents to PDF and uploaded them. But it appears to be unfilled when they opened the same document.

Hence, we filled the hard copy of the forms the second time, scanned and uploaded them.

Hope that answers ur query.


----------



## ajayaustralia

jithooos said:


> Dear djdoller
> 
> Global processing time is 7-8 months. In each applicant’s page, it’s 5-8 months. So they mean to say that 90% applications are processed in 8 months. You really think they can update a million users account one by one?
> 
> Regarding vetasses and other assessing authorities- unless there is a concern, the assessor won’t request info again. Better than rejection, isn’t it ? After all, we chose to move to Australia. Our choice !!!
> 
> Everyone here who got their grants including me have waited with much patience and anxiety. So don’t get frustrated looking at the way they work. We all have faced the same wrath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really think they can update a million users account one by one? 


As to above line, I can tell you they don't need to update people one by one, you just need to change a little bit of Software code and it can work for 1 million and 100 million people at the same time.


----------



## jithooos

ajayaustralia said:


> You really think they can update a million users account one by one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to above line, I can tell you they don't need to update people one by one, you just need to change a little bit of Software code and it can work for 1 million and 100 million people at the same time.




I’m not a software pro to answer that and I’m not here for an argument. 

Whatever I intended to pass on is clear in my reply, that DIBP is giving just a rough idea about the processing time and there is no point speculating about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

jithooos said:


> I’m not a software pro to answer that and I’m not here for an argument.
> 
> Whatever I intended to pass on is clear in my reply, that DIBP is giving just a rough idea about the processing time and there is no point speculating about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, from your timeline and Anzesco code I knew that you are nowhere related to Software field. I was just trying to clarify as I do work in software field.

Regards/Ajay


----------



## JHubble

PearlVj said:


> Ah, simple
> 
> We filled the forms using our PC (Mac OS), converted the documents to PDF and uploaded them. But it appears to be unfilled when they opened the same document.
> 
> Hence, we filled the hard copy of the forms the second time, scanned and uploaded them.
> 
> Hope that answers ur query.


Thanks Pearl for calrification.


----------



## 23188977

Hello friends.. I just have a small query. I have lodged my visa application on 29th October'17. I have filled my form80 with pdf editor and just signed last page and scanned last page only. Then I combined all pages in single pdf and then uploaded it. 
Can it create any issue?


----------



## dirkemeert

Hi,

My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI? 
My points are going to remain same. Will it change my DOE?
Thanks.


----------



## Neha Grover

Hi Guys .. Need your suggestion

I had got my ACS done when I was having 3.7 years of experience and had applied for Victoria state sponsorship which was rejected by them. I'm planning to apply again and now the scenario is that my professional experience is increased to 5+ years but with the same company.

Can anyone please let me know If I need to get the ACS done again to claim 5 extra points or can I use the one which I have with 3+ years of experience and just show a new statutory declaration with experience updated in that?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jithooos

ahmadwarraich said:


> As per immitraker, mostly grants are coming from Adelaide office, very few grants from Brisbane.




The trend is that way since long. It’s said that Brisbane Office handles fewer cases when compared to Adelaide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

23188977 said:


> Hello friends.. I just have a small query. I have lodged my visa application on 29th October'17. I have filled my form80 with pdf editor and just signed last page and scanned last page only. Then I combined all pages in single pdf and then uploaded it.
> Can it create any issue?




It’s perfectly fine. Nothing to get alarmed. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

vikaschandra said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please check this the different timeline in both.
> 
> 
> 
> The global processing times that you are referring to has not been updated lately which could be the cause of discrepancy. wait for the updates on the processing time to be refreshed.
> 
> as per the list the processing time for 489 Skilled - Regional (Provisional) is 5-8 months
> 
> I rest my case
Click to expand...

So in december the timeline should be up or down? Update will be on 15th or 18th dec. I am sure in holidays it should be longer time than now. It is not the update difference. Both update in immi ac and dibp happened in just 2 days difference. 15th nov and 17th nov.


----------



## 23188977

jithooos said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends.. I just have a small query. I have lodged my visa application on 29th October'17. I have filled my form80 with pdf editor and just signed last page and scanned last page only. Then I combined all pages in single pdf and then uploaded it.
> Can it create any issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s perfectly fine. Nothing to get alarmed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for quick response.


----------



## shersingh

I have my Educational documents attested as there were hard copy originals available. However, I only received experience certificate from my employers as PDF attachment in an email. Can you guide me how to get those attested


----------



## american_desi

Hi All- I needed additional pages for Form 80, for address/previous countries visited etc.....so i filled additional pages and then attached them to the end of the document.

Everything looked good before i uploaded the same, but then i noticed when i restarted my computer that the additional pages i attached in end and did PDF merge looked EMPTY! it is some kind of software glitch i believe which happened due to PDF merge ...

So i did the PDF merge again using another software (this time checked on different computer and after restarting). It looks good now and see data in additional pages.

Unfortunately, there is no way to delete an already uploaded document, so i have re-uploaded Form 80 and named the form as "Form 80 <Candidate name> Updated"

Has anyone else done something like this and would it create any issue? Thanks in advance.

Also, the average 3 month wait after CO contact, is it 3 months after u submit the requested info or 3 months since the time the info was requested? Appreciate any help!


----------



## american_desi

shersingh said:


> I have my Educational documents attested as there were hard copy originals available. However, I only received experience certificate from my employers as PDF attachment in an email. Can you guide me how to get those attested


you should be able to get the experience certificate attested as well. Print out the PDF and get it attested, i was able to get it done at a local bank in the US. If banks are not willing to do, you can go to places like UPS who charge $5 and attest any document without asking questions....


----------



## jithooos

shersingh said:


> I have my Educational documents attested as there were hard copy originals available. However, I only received experience certificate from my employers as PDF attachment in an email. Can you guide me how to get those attested




Only monochrome docs are required to be attested. If your experience letter is in colour, you just have to upload it. 

Generally experience Letter in company letter head use to be in colour. That’s what I presume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

american_desi said:


> Hi All- I needed additional pages for Form 80, for address/previous countries visited etc.....so i filled additional pages and then attached them to the end of the document.
> 
> Everything looked good before i uploaded the same, but then i noticed when i restarted my computer that the additional pages i attached in end and did PDF merge looked EMPTY! it is some kind of software glitch i believe which happened due to PDF merge ...
> 
> So i did the PDF merge again using another software (this time checked on different computer and after restarting). It looks good now and see data in additional pages.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no way to delete an already uploaded document, so i have re-uploaded Form 80 and named the form as "Form 80 <Candidate name> Updated"
> 
> Has anyone else done something like this and would it create any issue? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, the average 3 month wait after CO contact, is it 3 months after u submit the requested info or 3 months since the time the info was requested? Appreciate any help!




You don’t have to worry about this. I have uploaded form 80 thrice when I found mistakes at 3 different stages. It didn’t delay my grant as such. I still got mine 3 months after co contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

23188977 said:


> Hello friends.. I just have a small query. I have lodged my visa application on 29th October'17. I have filled my form80 with pdf editor and just signed last page and scanned last page only. Then I combined all pages in single pdf and then uploaded it.
> Can it create any issue?


It's absolutely fine.


----------



## tasi

Hi experts,

I have an unusual query for this forum-

I applied for my 189 visa offshore, but i recently realized that i can apply for a 476 visa. Would it be a problem to apply for this visa after i have applied for my 189 visa?


----------



## shersingh

Do they write "True Copy" or do they only certify our signature like a Notary?

This is what the ACS documentation states#
Certified Documents
All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF
files.
A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person
authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original
document.
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
• The words Certified True Copy of the Original
• The signature of the certifying person
• The date signed and name of the certifying person
• Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
• Certification details must be legible on the copy


----------



## shersingh

My experience letter is in color - but the ACS documentation says below.. So wasn't sure...

All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF
files.
A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person
authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original
document.
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
• The words Certified True Copy of the Original
• The signature of the certifying person
• The date signed and name of the certifying person
• Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
• Certification details must be legible on the copy


----------



## Ruantran

Hi mates, 

I have lodged the visa 189 on 18/10, got CO contacted on 11/12 to request only the relationship evidence document. And I attached it to ImmiAccount on the same day of request. 
1 Does this mean they have reviewed all other documents and accepted them ? 
2 Does this mean they will grant me a visa if they are happy with the relationship evidence document I provided


----------



## MohAdnan

Ruantran said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have lodged the visa 189 on 18/10, got CO contacted on 11/12 to request only the relationship evidence document. And I attached it to ImmiAccount on the same day of request.
> 1 Does this mean they have reviewed all other documents and accepted them ?
> 2 Does this mean they will grant me a visa if they are happy with the relationship evidence document I provided


1. Most probably, yes.
2. Yes but you still have to wait at least 2.5 months before a CO gets back to your application.


----------



## moymoy_palaboy

shersingh said:


> My experience letter is in color - but the ACS documentation says below.. So wasn't sure...
> 
> All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF
> files.
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person
> authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original
> document.
> The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
> • The words Certified True Copy of the Original
> • The signature of the certifying person
> • The date signed and name of the certifying person
> • Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
> • Certification details must be legible on the copy


I believe what jithoos was referring to was the document upload in DIBP itself (Visa Lodgement), which is after the ACS assessment. 

For me, I uploaded all documents that are certified as true copy of the original ones. I didn't scan the original and uploaded them as the site specifically mentioned that it should be a copy. I also had a similar document, which was sent to me as a scanned original. I just told the authorized person that it is an electronic original document. He then certified it as a true copy.


----------



## Ruantran

MohAdnan said:


> 1. Most probably, yes.
> 2. Yes but you still have to wait at least 2.5 months before a CO gets back to your application.


Thank you for your response, 

I thought there is only 28 days to wait as they said " you must response to this request within 28 days". I thought they will open my case again after 28 day time frame.
By the way, the allocated team is GSM Adelaide. is there any special?


----------



## shersingh

moymoy_palaboy said:


> I believe what jithoos was referring to was the document upload in DIBP itself (Visa Lodgement), which is after the ACS assessment.
> 
> For me, I uploaded all documents that are certified as true copy of the original ones. I didn't scan the original and uploaded them as the site specifically mentioned that it should be a copy. I also had a similar document, which was sent to me as a scanned original. I just told the authorized person that it is an electronic original document. He then certified it as a true copy.


Thanks...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## emaillenin

Hi everyone,

I got my grant yesterday  Dates in my signature.


----------



## gbedan

emaillenin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dates in my signature.






Congratulations bro...


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

emaillenin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday  Dates in my signature.


Congradz !!


----------



## dev.budhwar

Kevin22 said:


> U waited for 2 hours ???
> Is it a toll-free number ???


You apparently would have to wait for approx 2 hours (caller number 100+ so say a min per caller)
I called from within Australia to DIBP Toll-Free 131881 customer care number.
You don't get to talk to Case Officer but the DIBP guy attending your call puts you on hold while he talks to the case officer. He only does that in case he can't answer you and needs to converse with CO, so frame your inquiry accordingly.

Regards,
Dev


----------



## jithooos

shersingh said:


> My experience letter is in color - but the ACS documentation says below.. So wasn't sure...
> 
> All documents must be certified copies of originals and uploaded into the online application form as PDF
> files.
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person
> authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original
> document.
> The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
> • The words Certified True Copy of the Original
> • The signature of the certifying person
> • The date signed and name of the certifying person
> • Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
> • Certification details must be legible on the copy




Oh I’m sorry that I misunderstood your purpose. I mentioned it on basis of visa application and not ACS assessment. My bad !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

emaillenin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant yesterday  Dates in my signature.




Congratulations


----------



## jithooos

tasi said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have an unusual query for this forum-
> 
> I applied for my 189 visa offshore, but i recently realized that i can apply for a 476 visa. Would it be a problem to apply for this visa after i have applied for my 189 visa?




You can choose whichever visa that suits you. But bear in mind, the visa which comes later overrides the previous one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Ruantran said:


> Thank you for your response,
> 
> I thought there is only 28 days to wait as they said " you must response to this request within 28 days". I thought they will open my case again after 28 day time frame.
> By the way, the allocated team is GSM Adelaide. is there any special?




28 days is just a minimum time frame. Most of the cases are finalised way longer after providing requested info. Few lucky ones have got their grant in less than 28 days too. DIBP is a mysterious authority. 

There is nothing special about Adelaide team. It’s just that, they are bigger group than Brisbane and handles more number of
Cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

jithooos said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts,
> 
> I have an unusual query for this forum-
> 
> I applied for my 189 visa offshore, but i recently realized that i can apply for a 476 visa. Would it be a problem to apply for this visa after i have applied for my 189 visa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can choose whichever visa that suits you. But bear in mind, the visa which comes later overrides the previous one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, so if i get my 476 after my 189, my 189 would be cancelled? That seems a bit silly.


----------



## Lateef12

*Visa granted*

Hi Guys, 

My entire family has been granted visa today. Myself, spouse and 2 children. My visa lodged date is 17th October and IMMI account status changed today from received to finalised. Decision was taken by GSM Adelaide team. 

Thanks, 
Lateef


----------



## AmazingTiger

Lateef12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My entire family has been granted visa today. Myself, spouse and 2 children. My visa lodged date is 17th October and IMMI account status changed today from received to finalised. Decision was taken by GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lateef


Congratulations, all the very best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ixii

Lateef12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My entire family has been granted visa today. Myself, spouse and 2 children. My visa lodged date is 17th October and IMMI account status changed today from received to finalised. Decision was taken by GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lateef


Congrats! 

Perfect example that medical done after lodging of visa does not go to a delayed queue as speculated.


----------



## jithooos

tasi said:


> Thanks for the reply, so if i get my 476 after my 189, my 189 would be cancelled? That seems a bit silly.




That’s affirmative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Lateef12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> My entire family has been granted visa today. Myself, spouse and 2 children. My visa lodged date is 17th October and IMMI account status changed today from received to finalised. Decision was taken by GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lateef




Congrats brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsp69

I think you've done a fantastic job with respect to documents.
Regarding medicals, have a read at what DIBP says here...
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

_"Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement.
Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount *before the application is allocated* for assessment."_​
This means you should have everything ready/uploaded (including health checks) before a CO picks up your application in order to get a quick decision.
You have done this, so I do not see why you'd be subject to delayed processing because you've completed your medicals after lodging your visa.

P.S. This does not necessitate that your application will be processed within three months if it is 'complete'. 
DIBP says "most" complete applications meet that time-frame, not all. 
I, along-with many, believe processing time is directly proportional to the complexity of your application.

Hope this helps 




su2403 said:


> Many thanks buddy for your kind and encouraging words.
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents, precisely the below ones:
> Primary Applicant (Myself):
> 1. Passport (Both notarized copy and color scan)
> 2. Old Passport with Australia visit stampls
> 3. Notarized copies of 2 previous Australia visas (UC457)
> 4. Aadhaar Card
> 5. PAN Card
> 6. Drivers License
> 7. Secondary School Leaving Certificate (SSLC)
> 8. Marriage Certificate
> 9. ACS Skill Assessment Letter
> 10. PTE Score Report
> 11. CV
> 12. Form 80
> 13. Form 1221
> 14. India PCC
> 15. Australia PCC
> 14. Degree Certificate
> 15. Degree Marks sheets
> 16. Pre-University Certificate
> 17. Company 1 & 2 Service Certificate
> 18. Stat Declaration for Company 1 R&R
> 19. Employer letter for R&R from Company 2
> 20. Stat Declaration for Company 3 R&R (Current Company)
> 21. Salary Slips for all 3 companies (1 payslip per quarter)
> 22. Bank Statements for all years
> 23. Latest Form16
> 24. Stat Dec for Australia Work Exp
> 25. Salary Slips for Australia Employment (1 payslip per quarter)
> 26. Service Letter for Australia Work Exp
> 27. Australia Tax Assessment notice.
> 
> Partner (No points claimed)
> 1. Passport (Both notarized copy and color scan)
> 2. Aadhaar Card (Spouse Name printed)
> 3. PAN Card
> 4. Secondary School Leaving Certificate (SSLC)
> 5. Marriage Certificate
> 6. Form 80
> 7. Form 1221
> 8. Form 47a
> 9. India PCC
> 10. Functional English Letter - Graduation
> 11. Degree Certificate
> 12. Degree Marks sheets
> 16. Functional English Letter - Primary & Secondary School
> 17. Primary Applicant's Passport - With Spouse name printed
> 18. Photographs from Wedding & Engagement
> 19. Birth Certificate (Without Name)
> 20. Air Tickets showing our travel together
> 21. My insurance with Nominee name (Spouse Name)
> 
> The only missing document is Primary Applicant's Birth Certificate which I have it but doesn't have my name on it. Have requested a reissue but haven't received it.
> 
> Please could you advise if I have missed any document in the above that would be better to upload and avoid delays due to CO contact?
> 
> However, I'm still so upset that I did not complete my medicals before lodging the application and this might put my application on the backlog for delayed processing.


----------



## sultan_azam

Lateef12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My entire family has been granted visa today. Myself, spouse and 2 children. My visa lodged date is 17th October and IMMI account status changed today from received to finalised. Decision was taken by GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lateef


Congratulations Lateef

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tasi said:


> Thanks for the reply, so if i get my 476 after my 189, my 189 would be cancelled? That seems a bit silly.


You can check for yourself and share the experience 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

emaillenin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday  Dates in my signature.


Congratulations buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

I lodged my visa on 9th Aug 2017. There is no contact from CO as yet.


----------



## sultan_azam

Ruantran said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have lodged the visa 189 on 18/10, got CO contacted on 11/12 to request only the relationship evidence document. And I attached it to ImmiAccount on the same day of request.
> 1 Does this mean they have reviewed all other documents and accepted them ?
> 2 Does this mean they will grant me a visa if they are happy with the relationship evidence document I provided


I think, they have checked the document and requested whatever was missing, now they will cross check the documents whichever they feel essential and grant visa accordingly

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

shersingh said:


> I have my Educational documents attested as there were hard copy originals available. However, I only received experience certificate from my employers as PDF attachment in an email. Can you guide me how to get those attested


No need to get then attested if you are going to use them for visa application

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Neha Grover said:


> Hi Guys .. Need your suggestion
> 
> I had got my ACS done when I was having 3.7 years of experience and had applied for Victoria state sponsorship which was rejected by them. I'm planning to apply again and now the scenario is that my professional experience is increased to 5+ years but with the same company.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know If I need to get the ACS done again to claim 5 extra points or can I use the one which I have with 3+ years of experience and just show a new statutory declaration with experience updated in that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


I guess no need for new acs if you arw working in same company, same roles and responsibilities, a new SD will be required anyhow

Keep in mind, your acs should be valid on the day you receive visa invitation from DIBP

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> 
> My project is getting changed within my company and because of which my location (Country) will change. Should I update this info (location change) in the EOI?
> My points are going to remain same. Will it change my DOE?
> Thanks.


That will be good, in eoi start a new entry under employment from the date location is changed

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

*Golden Mail - Direct Grant*

Hi Friends,

I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.

Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.

Hope everyone receives their grant soon.

Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.

Please check my signature for the timelines.

Thanks
:rockon:


----------



## sultan_azam

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks
> :rockon:


Congratulations mate...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks
> :rockon:


Congrats and all the best for your future! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsp69

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks
> :rockon:


Congratulations!
And good luck for the future


----------



## harsm123

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks
> :rockon:


Congratulationss dude to you n family..!!!
Pls share ur lodged date.. cant see ur timelines..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sngoku

harsm123 said:


> Congratulationss dude to you n family..!!!
> Pls share ur lodged date.. cant see ur timelines..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


VISA Sub-Class: 189
ANZSCO: 261313 ( Software Engineer )
Age: 30 points 
Education: 15 points 
Work Experience: 10 points
PTE Score: L 82, S 90, W 83, R 79 (17 June 2017) - 20 points
EOI Points: 75 points
PR Invitation: 12 July 2017
Visa Lodged: 24 August 2017
All documents including PCC and medicals uploaded : 15 September 2017
Immi Assessment Commence Mail - GSM Adelaide : 27 September 2017
Visa Grant : 13 December 2017
IED : 09 August 2018


----------



## sara26

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks
> :rockon:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hjauhari

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks
> :rockon:


Congratulations!!

But any info if your Employment verificationhappened or not ?? because generally who receive IMMI Commencement mail, it is thought that EV will take place!!


----------



## aks80

hjauhari said:


> sngoku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> But any info if your Employment verificationhappened or not ?? because generally who receive IMMI Commencement mail, it is thought that EV will take place!!
Click to expand...

There is no link between EV and commencement mail. There is no link between medicals timing and when the commencement mail comes.

All these are random theories churned out by this forum while people wait for grants. Every month, I see two new theories which have no basis in fact other than one person who repeats it 100s of times till the entire forum repeats it like an echo chamber.


----------



## Gopsat

sngoku said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Note: After Immi Commence mail, no further docs were requested.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats.. All the best for future plans. 
Your case is a relief for those who received immi commence mail.


----------



## Heprex

aks80 said:


> There is no link between EV and commencement mail. There is no link between medicals timing and when the commencement mail comes.
> 
> All these are random theories churned out by this forum while people wait for grants. Every month, I see two new theories which have no basis in fact other than one person who repeats it 100s of times till the entire forum repeats it like an echo chamber.


Agree with this. 100%. Unless it is published by DIBP, don't believe in it.


----------



## kgj

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today after almost 2 months of waiting, for 189. Thanks so much for the forum for all the expertise. Sincerely grateful.  

Few more details about it.

I lodged it by myself, attached all the docs on the same night I got the invitation on 18th of October.
Did medicals after lodging the visa application and got "all clear" in 5 days.
Was in Received state till I got the direct grant letter on email today followed by a skill select eoi withdrawn email. 
I was an onshore applicant and waited from 18th Oct to 13th Dec.
Grant letter was from Adelaide.
I was the only applicant and had no employer checks involved since I didn't use it for points. 

Really good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## tasi

kgj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today after almost 2 months of waiting, for 189. Thanks so much for the forum for all the expertise. Sincerely grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more details about it.
> 
> I lodged it by myself, attached all the docs on the same night I got the invitation on 18th of October.
> Did medicals after lodging the visa application and got "all clear" in 5 days.
> Was in Received state till I got the direct grant letter on email today followed by a skill select eoi withdrawn email.
> I was an onshore applicant and waited from 18th Oct to 13th Dec.
> Grant letter was from Adelaide.
> I was the only applicant and had no employer checks involved since I didn't use it for points.
> 
> Really good luck to everyone else waiting


Congratulations, did you upload form 80 and form 1221?


----------



## djdoller

Humble request to all expats to register your case in myimmitracker who got grants. It will take only 1 minut. It would be a great help to others.


----------



## su2403

*Thanks mate!*



rsp69 said:


> I think you've done a fantastic job with respect to documents.
> 
> _"Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement.
> Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount *before the application is allocated* for assessment."_​
> This means you should have everything ready/uploaded (including health checks) before a CO picks up your application in order to get a quick decision.
> You have done this, so I do not see why you'd be subject to delayed processing because you've completed your medicals after lodging your visa.
> 
> P.S. This does not necessitate that your application will be processed within three months if it is 'complete'.
> DIBP says "most" complete applications meet that time-frame, not all.
> I, along-with many, believe processing time is directly proportional to the complexity of your application.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks mate! Yes, this surely helps and I did come across a case today where one person who completed medicals after lodging has received a grant unlike the speculation.

Nevertheless, my experience with DIBP (known as DIAC until mid-2015) dates back to 8 years and I guess it's very hard to formulate a theory for their processing mechanics 

My first Work Permit (UC457) application took 4 months to process while my second work permit took less than 2 weeks. The only difference being first one was applied offshore and the second one onshore.

Fingers crossed, daily prayers and keeping calm is all I can and will do 

Cheers!

___________________________________________________________________

ANZCO: 261311 offshore
[Age:30| Eng:20| Edu:15| AUxp:10]= 75

03.09.2017 - ACS Applied
18.10.2017 - ACS +ve
05.11.2017 - PTE L:90 R:87 S:84 W:90
06.11.2017 - EOI updated
09.11.2017 - ITA Received
08.11.2017 - AFP Applied
09.11.2017 - AFP +ve
10.11.2017 - Indian PCC Applied and Received
16.11.2017 - 189 Lodged
21.11.2017 - Medical
26.11.2017 - Medical Cleared
06.12.2017 - All Documents uploaded

xx.xx.201x - Grant Received


----------



## su2403

*Congratulations and thanks for igniting some hope!*



kgj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today after almost 2 months of waiting, for 189. Thanks so much for the forum for all the expertise. Sincerely grateful.
> 
> Few more details about it.
> 
> I lodged it by myself, attached all the docs on the same night I got the invitation on 18th of October.
> Did medicals after lodging the visa application and got "all clear" in 5 days.
> Was in Received state till I got the direct grant letter on email today followed by a skill select eoi withdrawn email.
> I was an onshore applicant and waited from 18th Oct to 13th Dec.
> Grant letter was from Adelaide.
> I was the only applicant and had no employer checks involved since I didn't use it for points.
> 
> Really good luck to everyone else waiting


Many congratulations mate and trust me, it's so heartening to see your post and know you received a grant (atleast picked up for processing) in under 2 months when you did medicals after lodging the visa.

Cheers!

ANZCO: 261311 offshore
[Age:30| Eng:20| Edu:15| AUxp:10]= 75

03.09.2017 - ACS Applied
18.10.2017 - ACS +ve
05.11.2017 - PTE L:90 R:87 S:84 W:90
06.11.2017 - EOI updated
09.11.2017 - ITA Received
08.11.2017 - AFP Applied
09.11.2017 - AFP +ve
10.11.2017 - Indian PCC Applied and Received
16.11.2017 - 189 Lodged
21.11.2017 - Medical
26.11.2017 - Medical Cleared
06.12.2017 - All Documents uploaded

xx.xx.201x - Grant Received


----------



## sultan_azam

kgj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today after almost 2 months of waiting, for 189. Thanks so much for the forum for all the expertise. Sincerely grateful.
> 
> Few more details about it.
> 
> I lodged it by myself, attached all the docs on the same night I got the invitation on 18th of October.
> Did medicals after lodging the visa application and got "all clear" in 5 days.
> Was in Received state till I got the direct grant letter on email today followed by a skill select eoi withdrawn email.
> I was an onshore applicant and waited from 18th Oct to 13th Dec.
> Grant letter was from Adelaide.
> I was the only applicant and had no employer checks involved since I didn't use it for points.
> 
> Really good luck to everyone else waiting


Congratulations for the visa grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kgj

tasi said:


> Congratulations, did you upload form 80 and form 1221?


Just Form 80


----------



## HARINDERJEET

kgj said:


> Just Form 80


Congratulations........:thumb:


----------



## rohsing89

Guys,

I would like to know if anyone here knows whats happening with my Case.
I lodged my visa on 16th Sept 2017 with all documents attached including PCC and medicals done. But its been close to 3 months now but I havent received any response. Neither there has been a commencement email nor any CO contact. The status is the same-'received'. Does anyone have any idea?
My case details are in my signature.


----------



## jithooos

rohsing89 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to know if anyone here knows whats happening with my Case.
> I lodged my visa on 16th Sept 2017 with all documents attached including PCC and medicals done. But its been close to 3 months now but I havent received any response. Neither there has been a commencement email nor any CO contact. The status is the same-'received'. Does anyone have any idea?
> My case details are in my signature.




There are lot of cases similar to yours with no follow up after lodgement. It’s perfectly fine and be assured that the case is being reviewed. You might be heading for a direct grant brother. Cheers ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohsing89

jithooos said:


> There are lot of cases similar to yours with no follow up after lodgement. It’s perfectly fine and be assured that the case is being reviewed. You might be heading for a direct grant brother. Cheers !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!
Since there has been no follow up at all after lodgement, everyday is a suspense.
And I do not see much people whose case is in a similar situation. 
Anyway, thanks for the assurance man.
Fingers crossed now!


----------



## Angels58

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share their experience in my case SC189.

We logged the visa as per below timeline:

Visa Logged: 2nd Nov'17
Medicals cleared : 11th Nov Medicals 
Form 80 & 1221 : 14th Nov 
PCC: 14th husband PCC and 27th Spouse PCC uploaded
CO Contact : Nothing yet


Shall I consider the timelines when the visa was logged or last document updated, like spouse PCC?


Many thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Angels58 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone share their experience in my case SC189.
> 
> We logged the visa as per below timeline:
> 
> Visa Logged: 2nd Nov'17
> Medicals cleared : 11th Nov Medicals
> Form 80 & 1221 : 14th Nov
> PCC: 14th husband PCC and 27th Spouse PCC uploaded
> CO Contact : Nothing yet
> 
> 
> Shall I consider the timelines when the visa was logged or last document updated, like spouse PCC?
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


It seems co is yet to pick up your file, if that is the case then visa lodge date should be considered in your case.

But tell me what purpose will be served by that date ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angels58

sultan_azam said:


> It seems co is yet to pick up your file, if that is the case then visa lodge date should be considered in your case.
> 
> But tell me what purpose will be served by that date ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Thanks for responding Sultan.

I wanted to calculate the estimate visa grant will take, also as per the status it shows recieved.

Many thanks


----------



## jithooos

Angels58 said:


> Thanks for responding Sultan.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to calculate the estimate visa grant will take, also as per the status it shows recieved.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks




You can just speculate the date here. Grant date estimation is really way out of our analysis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

rohsing89 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to know if anyone here knows whats happening with my Case.
> I lodged my visa on 16th Sept 2017 with all documents attached including PCC and medicals done. But its been close to 3 months now but I havent received any response. Neither there has been a commencement email nor any CO contact. The status is the same-'received'. Does anyone have any idea?
> My case details are in my signature.


I lodged on 8-oct and case is same as yours, no response, just received state.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnkurArora92

shobhgarg said:


> _______________________________________
> 
> Hi Tasi,
> 
> Yes you can view all the the things about visa.


Hi

Please confirm how application lodged by agent can be imported. do we need to get any application id from agent


----------



## nabtex

Dear Friends,


I need some advice regarding my 189 Visa application?

I lodged Visa on May 13, 2017.
Had CO Contact on July 17, 2017.
Pressed I.P Button on July 25, 2017.

On September 26, 2017, I sent email to GSM Adelaide for application status Update and got a reply from CO within 30 minutes. CO asked for confirmation regarding an answer given in Form 80 via return email. I gave confirmation through return email on same day.

Then again on October 10 & 27, 2017 i sent email for status update but got no reply from CO.

Today i have completed 7 months to my visa lodgment date.

Should i call them for status update as they are not replying through email.

According to immitracker no grant has been reported by May applicants since October 2017. 

Any friendly advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sngoku

hjauhari said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> But any info if your Employment verificationhappened or not ?? because generally who receive IMMI Commencement mail, it is thought that EV will take place!!


Hey,

I did not get any update from my employers regarding EV. So, there was no EV done in my case.

Cheers


----------



## sngoku

djdoller said:


> Humble request to all expats to register your case in myimmitracker who got grants. It will take only 1 minut. It would be a great help to others.


Done :thumb:


----------



## spramod006

Hi All,

Happy to let you guys know that i've received the much awaited grant today. For timelines please refer my signature. 

Thanks to all the members who were motivating during the agonising waiting period.


----------



## Nedsrtark

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I need some advice regarding my 189 Visa application?
> 
> I lodged Visa on May 13, 2017.
> Had CO Contact on July 17, 2017.
> Pressed I.P Button on July 25, 2017.
> 
> On September 26, 2017, I sent email to GSM Adelaide for application status Update and got a reply from CO within 30 minutes. CO asked for confirmation regarding an answer given in Form 80 via return email. I gave confirmation through return email on same day.
> 
> Then again on October 10 & 27, 2017 i sent email for status update but got no reply from CO.
> 
> Today i have completed 7 months to my visa lodgment date.
> 
> Should i call them for status update as they are not replying through email.
> 
> According to immitracker no grant has been reported by May applicants since October 2017.
> 
> Any friendly advice will be highly appreciated.



I almost completed 6 months

Should I wait or send mail ??

HELP Seniors :yield:


----------



## ixii

kgj said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, did you upload form 80 and form 1221?
> 
> 
> 
> Just Form 80
Click to expand...

Congrats!

Seems like a good day for grants. Happy to share I had received direct grant today too. Lodged 19 Oct, with medical completed after that. 

Many thanks to all in the forum for the helpful guidance and advices shared.


----------



## klusarun

spramod006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to let you guys know that i've received the much awaited grant today. For timelines please refer my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all the members who were motivating during the agonising waiting period.




Congrats mate


----------



## jithooos

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some advice regarding my 189 Visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged Visa on May 13, 2017.
> 
> Had CO Contact on July 17, 2017.
> 
> Pressed I.P Button on July 25, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> On September 26, 2017, I sent email to GSM Adelaide for application status Update and got a reply from CO within 30 minutes. CO asked for confirmation regarding an answer given in Form 80 via return email. I gave confirmation through return email on same day.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again on October 10 & 27, 2017 i sent email for status update but got no reply from CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Today i have completed 7 months to my visa lodgment date.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i call them for status update as they are not replying through email.
> 
> 
> 
> According to immitracker no grant has been reported by May applicants since October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Any friendly advice will be highly appreciated.




In my opinion, wait for one month more and then call DIBP. By then, you would have crossed the standard processing timeline too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Nedsrtark said:


> I almost completed 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> Should I wait or send mail ??
> 
> 
> 
> HELP Seniors :yield:



DIBP will not entertain any queries related to application status until you have crossed the standard processing time. So in my opinion, you should wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

jithooos said:


> In my opinion, wait for one month more and then call DIBP. By then, you would have crossed the standard processing timeline too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

kgj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today after almost 2 months of waiting, for 189. Thanks so much for the forum for all the expertise. Sincerely grateful.
> 
> Few more details about it.
> 
> I lodged it by myself, attached all the docs on the same night I got the invitation on 18th of October.
> Did medicals after lodging the visa application and got "all clear" in 5 days.
> Was in Received state till I got the direct grant letter on email today followed by a skill select eoi withdrawn email.
> I was an onshore applicant and waited from 18th Oct to 13th Dec.
> Grant letter was from Adelaide.
> I was the only applicant and had no employer checks involved since I didn't use it for points.
> 
> Really good luck to everyone else waiting


Congrats mate !


----------



## kinnu369

spramod006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to let you guys know that i've received the much awaited grant today. For timelines please refer my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all the members who were motivating during the agonising waiting period.


Congratulations!!


----------



## kinnu369

ixii said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Seems like a good day for grants. Happy to share I had received direct grant today too. Lodged 19 Oct, with medical completed after that.
> 
> Many thanks to all in the forum for the helpful guidance and advices shared.


Congrats!


----------



## Nmonga32

Hi all,

I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...

One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..

Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb! 

All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!


----------



## kinnu369

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!


Congrats ...you got little time to make arrangements.All the best


----------



## AmazingTiger

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!


All the very best mate for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!


Congrats and best of luck.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!


Hi,

Any reason why it took so long?


----------



## rsp69

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!



Congratulations


----------



## mklam90

I've just received my PR grant today! Best of luck for those who are waiting, be patient, your golden email will eventually arrive!

Refer to my signature for timeline.


----------



## umashanker

Hello everyone 
Its being so long of waiting, visa lodge on 10 October,missed direct grant ,got Immi commencement mail on 30 November then till now no any update,no any contact from CO .
WHAT IS NEXT PROCEDURE?
I know waiting patiently is only one option but how long should I check mail every hourly?


----------



## MohAdnan

umashanker said:


> Hello everyone
> Its being so long of waiting, visa lodge on 10 October,missed direct grant ,got Immi commencement mail on 30 November then till now no any update,no any contact from CO .
> WHAT IS NEXT PROCEDURE?
> I know waiting patiently is only one option but how long should I check mail every hourly?


Really it's been so long? People are waiting since Jan, Feb and some even since last year.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

umashanker said:


> Hello everyone
> Its being so long of waiting, visa lodge on 10 October,missed direct grant ,got Immi commencement mail on 30 November then till now no any update,no any contact from CO .
> WHAT IS NEXT PROCEDURE?
> I know waiting patiently is only one option but how long should I check mail every hourly?




Lodged on 6th Sept and immi mail on 11th Oct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

MohAdnan said:


> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> Its being so long of waiting, visa lodge on 10 October,missed direct grant ,got Immi commencement mail on 30 November then till now no any update,no any contact from CO .
> WHAT IS NEXT PROCEDURE?
> I know waiting patiently is only one option but how long should I check mail every hourly?
> 
> 
> 
> Really it's been so long? People are waiting since Jan, Feb and some even since last year.
Click to expand...

Very true, here we are waiting since last 4-5 months how can October applicants say that they are are waiting from long.


----------



## jithooos

rpalni said:


> Very true, here we are waiting since last 4-5 months how can October applicants say that they are are waiting from long.




Everyday is a wait for each applicant. It’s no ones fault that the waiting time varies for each one of us. Don’t get offended when someone who applied later than you express his sadness. For him 2 month may be long. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

american_desi said:


> Is it another 3 months to reopen after you reply/upload the requested documents or 3 months from the time they request information from you?
> 
> example: If i get an email for PCC on 1 NOV 2017
> Upload PCC on 1 DEC 2017
> 
> Can you expect your case to be revisited around 1st of FEB 2018 (3 months from 1 NOV 2017) or 1st MAR 2018 (3 months from 1 DEC 2017)


I guess it should be from the date of request. Anyway noone knows immigration as they are a mystery. Hope u get sooner mate. fingercross

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

american_desi said:


> Is it another 3 months to reopen after you reply/upload the requested documents or 3 months from the time they request information from you?
> 
> example: If i get an email for PCC on 1 NOV 2017
> Upload PCC on 1 DEC 2017
> 
> Can you expect your case to be revisited around 1st of FEB 2018 (3 months from 1 NOV 2017) or 1st MAR 2018 (3 months from 1 DEC 2017)


To the best of my knowledge and based on data in immitracker, it's approx 90-100 days from first CO contact on average.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any reason why it took so long?




I am not too sure but I had two CO contacts - form 80 and sending scores through PTE. 

After that I think they forgot and got reminded only after I emailed. 

Just make sure all ur docs are front loaded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmonga32

Guys, is there any discussion group for people who ve received the grant?? Whatsapp group or forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

mklam90 said:


> I've just received my PR grant today! Best of luck for those who are waiting, be patient, your golden email will eventually arrive!
> 
> Refer to my signature for timeline.


Many Congratulations..!!!
Please share your lodged date.. cant see the signature..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

spramod006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to let you guys know that i've received the much awaited grant today. For timelines please refer my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all the members who were motivating during the agonising waiting period.


Congratulationss..!!!
Please share your lodged date.. Cant see the sign. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!


Congratulation Man...


----------



## vivekkallath

Hi Guys, Yesterday i got second co contact for evidence of the employment. Which I have already submitted.

I have submitted following documents 

1. Reference letters from all the org.
2. Pay slips for six months
3. ITR for 3 years
4. Offer letters, increment letters and promotion papers.

Am I missing something? 

when can I expect grant? will it take another 90 days (based on grant trend in Immitracker after CO contact) 

ANZSCO 233511(Industrial Engineer) 
Engineers Assessment - January 2017
Engineers Assessment results - May 2017
IELTS - May 2017 (7.5)
EOI - June 2017
EOI results - July 2017
PR lodged - Aug 2017
PCC - Aug 2017
CO contact - Sep 2017
Health assessment - Sep 2017
Second CO Contact - Dec 13
Waiting for Grant


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!





spramod006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to let you guys know that i've received the much awaited grant today. For timelines please refer my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all the members who were motivating during the agonising waiting period.





mklam90 said:


> I've just received my PR grant today! Best of luck for those who are waiting, be patient, your golden email will eventually arrive!
> 
> Refer to my signature for timeline.




*Congrats and best of luck friends enjoy your day!!!!!!*
*:drum::flypig::cheer2:*


----------



## jithooos

vivekkallath said:


> Hi Guys, Yesterday i got second co contact for evidence of the employment. Which I have already submitted.
> 
> I have submitted following documents
> 
> 1. Reference letters from all the org.
> 2. Pay slips for six months
> 3. ITR for 3 years
> 4. Offer letters, increment letters and promotion papers.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> when can I expect grant? will it take another 90 days (based on grant trend in Immitracker after CO contact)
> 
> ANZSCO 233511(Industrial Engineer)
> Engineers Assessment - January 2017
> Engineers Assessment results - May 2017
> IELTS - May 2017 (7.5)
> EOI - June 2017
> EOI results - July 2017
> PR lodged - Aug 2017
> PCC - Aug 2017
> CO contact - Sep 2017
> Health assessment - Sep 2017
> Second CO Contact - Dec 13
> Waiting for Grant




1. You could add bank statement too which is considered as a valuable evidence. Highlight your salary credit every month in the doc.

2. Try to submit 4 payslips for each year(every quarter). 

Generally, grant is taking near to 3 months after your co contact. It’s unpredictable to be frank !! But submit the above right away, even if you have pressed IP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivekkallath

jithooos said:


> vivekkallath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, Yesterday i got second co contact for evidence of the employment. Which I have already submitted.
> 
> I have submitted following documents
> 
> 1. Reference letters from all the org.
> 2. Pay slips for six months
> 3. ITR for 3 years
> 4. Offer letters, increment letters and promotion papers.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> when can I expect grant? will it take another 90 days (based on grant trend in Immitracker after CO contact)
> 
> ANZSCO 233511(Industrial Engineer)
> Engineers Assessment - January 2017
> Engineers Assessment results - May 2017
> IELTS - May 2017 (7.5)
> EOI - June 2017
> EOI results - July 2017
> PR lodged - Aug 2017
> PCC - Aug 2017
> CO contact - Sep 2017
> Health assessment - Sep 2017
> Second CO Contact - Dec 13
> Waiting for Grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You could add bank statement too which is considered as a valuable evidence. Highlight your salary credit every month in the doc.
> 
> 2. Try to submit 4 payslips for each year(every quarter).
> 
> Generally, grant is taking near to 3 months after your co contact. It’s unpredictable to be frank !! But submit the above right away, even if you have pressed IP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you Jithoos.


----------



## spramod006

Nmonga32 said:


> Guys, is there any discussion group for people who ve received the grant?? Whatsapp group or forum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also looking for it


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi All,

We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## Nmonga32

Any suggestions on how to waive off the condition on IED. 

In my case its 23 Feb but my company's notice period is 3 months.

Do you think this reason would work with the CO??


----------



## harsm123

Congratulationss to all who got grants..!!!
Cut off stands at 19 October 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

spramod006 said:


> Nmonga32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, is there any discussion group for people who ve received the grant?? Whatsapp group or forum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for it
Click to expand...

PM me your contact number. I will ask the admin of the group to add you.


----------



## su2403

Nmonga32 said:


> Any suggestions on how to waive off the condition on IED.
> 
> In my case its 23 Feb but my company's notice period is 3 months.
> 
> Do you think this reason would work with the CO??


You may try explaining the notice period and also coupled with 10 months time frame in processing as that might allow some leniency for Case Officer's consideration. Also, don't forget to attach your offer/appointment letter clearly highlighting the 3 months notice period clause for their reference.

Few of my friends were unsuccessful in getting the IED extended by a month or two because it is purely a discretion of the CO.

What you can do in the meanwhile is look for a short trip by booking off budget airlines like AirAsia, Scoot, Tiger etc and to places like Perth and Darwin. These airlines charge for every damn thing as add-on, so keep looking out for some deals and plan a day or two trip just to be safe.

Cheers and All the best!


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

vivekkallath said:


> Hi Guys, Yesterday i got second co contact for evidence of the employment. Which I have already submitted.
> 
> I have submitted following documents
> 
> 1. Reference letters from all the org.
> 2. Pay slips for six months
> 3. ITR for 3 years
> 4. Offer letters, increment letters and promotion papers.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> when can I expect grant? will it take another 90 days (based on grant trend in Immitracker after CO contact)
> 
> ANZSCO 233511(Industrial Engineer)
> Engineers Assessment - January 2017
> Engineers Assessment results - May 2017
> IELTS - May 2017 (7.5)
> EOI - June 2017
> EOI results - July 2017
> PR lodged - Aug 2017
> PCC - Aug 2017
> CO contact - Sep 2017
> Health assessment - Sep 2017
> Second CO Contact - Dec 13
> Waiting for Grant


What specific information they are looking for ? In my case they asked for "An employment reference on company letterhead for current employment " .


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Alhumdulillah!!!
Happy to announce that me and my family have finally received the golden mail yesterday(sorry for informing late....it took some time for the feeling to sink in).

Thanks a lot to all the forum members, I cannot take one or two names as I have got help from most of your posts.

Finally to all those who are waiting, just hang on there guys..your time is just around the corner.

Thank you all once again!!


----------



## AmazingTiger

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Alhumdulillah!!!
> Happy to announce that me and my family have finally received the golden mail yesterday(sorry for informing late....it took some time for the feeling to sink in).
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members, I cannot take one or two names as I have got help from most of your posts.
> 
> Finally to all those who are waiting, just hang on there guys..your time is just around the corner.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!


Congratulations...all the very best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Nmonga32 said:


> Any suggestions on how to waive off the condition on IED.
> 
> In my case its 23 Feb but my company's notice period is 3 months.
> 
> Do you think this reason would work with the CO??


IED extension is unlikely with this reason. You can always write to them and see if they revoke the IED requirement.

In any event, I guess you should ready yourself to make a validation trip.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hey guys, missed the direct grant due to asking to upload the form 80 again. :shocked: now the wait starts again. Any lucky people who didn't have to wait long after form 80 upload?


----------



## Vinopaal

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Alhumdulillah!!!
> Happy to announce that me and my family have finally received the golden mail yesterday(sorry for informing late....it took some time for the feeling to sink in).
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members, I cannot take one or two names as I have got help from most of your posts.
> 
> Finally to all those who are waiting, just hang on there guys..your time is just around the corner.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!


Congrats Mate!!! All the best.


----------



## jithooos

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hey guys, missed the direct grant due to asking to upload the form 80 again. :shocked: now the wait starts again. Any lucky people who didn't have to wait long after form 80 upload?




Being in this forum and not uploading form 80 was real brave buddy. Lol !! Now you have to live with CO contact. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

jithooos said:


> Being in this forum and not uploading form 80 was real brave buddy. Lol !! Now you have to live with CO contact.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did upload it man, but they asked for it again. Which makes even sad.


----------



## jithooos

Mahesh Vandote said:


> I did upload it man, but they asked for it again. Which makes even sad.



Oh, sorry to hear that Mahesh. Don’t worry, grant will follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Mahesh Vandote said:


> I did upload it man, but they asked for it again. Which makes even sad.


Open it through some PDF reader other then Adobe (or whichever you used to create the document) to make sure your problem doesn't recur.

A few days ago, someone had posted about two separate CO contacts for Form 80. In the end, she filled the hard copy, scanned and uploaded that.


----------



## su2403

*Any communications/notifications processing during Christmas/New Year Eve*

Hello All,

Have anyone come across any formal notification or dependable speculation about the DIBP Processing team's functioning during this Christmas period? Would they be in a 
1. Shut down mode, or 
2. Lean team mode, or 
3. Business as usual (BAU) mode?

I presume it would be shutdown mode between 22nd December and 3rd January, but I don't want to accept it. 

Cheers!


----------



## peRFect19

Mahesh Vandote said:


> I did upload it man, but they asked for it again. Which makes even sad.


Welcome to the unfortunate club bro... Let's hope the wait is not exasperatingly loong..

Anyway, does CO asking for only Form 80 and English proof mean that he is ok with all the other proofs? It would be a tragedy if the CO comes again asking for another document which has been already uploaded :blah:


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

aks80 said:


> Open it through some PDF reader other then Adobe (or whichever you used to create the document) to make sure your problem doesn't recur.
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago, someone had posted about two separate CO contacts for Form 80. In the end, she filled the hard copy, scanned and uploaded that.



Thanks man


----------



## quynhtong2889

I loged visa 189 onshore on 23/10/2017. No Co contact. Do you think they're going pick my application up?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

peRFect19 said:


> Welcome to the unfortunate club bro... Let's hope the wait is not exasperatingly loong..
> 
> Anyway, does CO asking for only Form 80 and English proof mean that he is ok with all the other proofs? It would be a tragedy if the CO comes again asking for another document which has been already uploaded :blah:



I guess so and hope too friend, but as to the trend it takes a long time after a CO contact


----------



## manuks007

Mahesh Vandote said:


> I did upload it man, but they asked for it again. Which makes even sad.


Is this some strategy by the COs to buy some more time as Christmas vacation is around the corner? In the past 2-3 days a lot of ppl in this forum are getting such mails even though they have provided the requested information.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Alhumdulillah!!!
> Happy to announce that me and my family have finally received the golden mail yesterday(sorry for informing late....it took some time for the feeling to sink in).
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members, I cannot take one or two names as I have got help from most of your posts.
> 
> Finally to all those who are waiting, just hang on there guys..your time is just around the corner.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!


Congrats buddy.....:happy::thumb:


----------



## kinnu369

I got a CO contact today for Saudi Arabia PCC.

Mistake is on my side. I thought PCC is only required if we live in a place continuously for 12 months or more. But, we have to provide it if you lived there on cumulative basis too.

This the reply from CO:

"Police certificates
You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total
of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character
requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been
consecutive.
The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must
include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by. If the name on the police
clearance certificate(s) received by us is different from your passport or does not list all other
names you have been known by, you will be requested to obtain another police certificate(s)."

I missed a direct grant because of my ignorance. Please check your cases in advance to avoid these kind of mistakes.

CO from Adelaide


----------



## mohitkashyap

Well, as far as i know, there is no rule for the direct grant, it just that load everything and hope for the best.
It depends on CO too, in some cases if CO changes then they may ask additional documents which previous CO might not have asked, it's very subjective.


----------



## vivekkallath

manuks007 said:


> Mahesh Vandote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did upload it man, but they asked for it again. Which makes even sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this some strategy by the COs to buy some more time as Christmas vacation is around the corner? In the past 2-3 days a lot of ppl in this forum are getting such mails even though they have provided the requested information.
Click to expand...

Seriously.. even I had same thought.. I am a victim of same issue


----------



## rohsing89

quynhtong2889 said:


> I loged visa 189 onshore on 23/10/2017. No Co contact. Do you think they're going pick my application up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I am also in the same kind of situation. Lodged on 16th Sep but no CO contact or any commencement email. Lets just wait and hope for a direct grant soon.


----------



## quynhtong2889

rohsing89 said:


> I am also in the same kind of situation. Lodged on 16th Sep but no CO contact or any commencement email. Lets just wait and hope for a direct grant soon.


I think you better than me get direct grant . May be tomorrow or next week . Let's hope 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.


Congratulations Mate!!!! Quite similar to my timeline and I was asked for the Same Australian PCC.

Fingers Crossed.

Enjoy the Moment and Congratulations once again.

Regards/Aj


----------



## ajayaustralia

I would suggest the same, Try making your trip on a weekday(January last week or 1st week of Feb(3 days in all total), you will get a very cheap ticket on Air Asia and other airlines(depending on where you are Boarding the flight). Use Air BNB to book your accommodation, if you don't have anyone here.
Just a suggestion, hope it helps.

Regards/AJ


----------



## ajayaustralia

Nmonga32 said:


> Any suggestions on how to waive off the condition on IED.
> 
> In my case its 23 Feb but my company's notice period is 3 months.
> 
> Do you think this reason would work with the CO??




Try making your trip on a weekday(January last week or 1st week of Feb(3 days in all total), you will get a very cheap ticket on Air Asia and other airlines(depending on where you are Boarding the flight). Use Air BNB to book your accommodation, if you don't have anyone here.

Just a suggestion, hope it helps.

Regards/AJ


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

manuks007 said:


> Is this some strategy by the COs to buy some more time as Christmas vacation is around the corner? In the past 2-3 days a lot of ppl in this forum are getting such mails even though they have provided the requested information.



No idea my friend, unlucky maybe or just a system issue after update. Only they know for sure.


----------



## mklam90

harsm123 said:


> Many Congratulations..!!!
> Please share your lodged date.. cant see the signature..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk



Thank you! My timeline is as follow:

General Accountant
Age 30
PTE: L84 R84 S90 W79 (15/02/17, 1st attempt) 20
Aus Edu 5
P.Y (02/06/17) 5
Master Degree 15
189: 75 (DOE 02/06/17)

Invited: 09/08/17
Lodged: 17/08/17
CO contact (PCC): 12/09/17
PCC submitted: 06/10/17
Grant: 14/12/2017


----------



## mklam90

kinnu369 said:


> I got a CO contact today for Saudi Arabia PCC.
> 
> Mistake is on my side. I thought PCC is only required if we live in a place continuously for 12 months or more. But, we have to provide it if you lived there on cumulative basis too.
> 
> This the reply from CO:
> 
> "Police certificates
> You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total
> of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character
> requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been
> consecutive.
> The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must
> include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by. If the name on the police
> clearance certificate(s) received by us is different from your passport or does not list all other
> names you have been known by, you will be requested to obtain another police certificate(s)."
> 
> I missed a direct grant because of my ignorance. Please check your cases in advance to avoid these kind of mistakes.
> 
> CO from Adelaide


Don't worry. I was in the exact situation as you where I also thought the 12 months is continuous, turned out it's cumulative.


----------



## jainepat

Hi Guys,

By looking at my signature, can anyone tell me approximately when can I get invitation for 189 in 261313 code?

Thanks in advance


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## moymoy_palaboy

jainepat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By looking at my signature, can anyone tell me approximately when can I get invitation for 189 in 261313 code?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 261313 - software developer
> 
> Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016
> 
> EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017
> 
> Invitation : Waiting


for 189, it might take a while now as the EOI for it is getting more competitive this year: https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-more-competitive-2017-18.php

your best bet is to get the state nomination invitation if you're just claiming 65 pts for 189.


----------



## jainepat

moymoy_palaboy said:


> for 189, it might take a while now as the EOI for it is getting more competitive this year: https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-more-competitive-2017-18.php
> 
> 
> 
> your best bet is to get the state nomination invitation if you're just claiming 65 pts for 189.




Thanks for the reply. Yeah I have also submitted EOI for 190 for NSW and VIC. Can you estimate approximate time to get invite in that ?


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## sharma1981

jainepat said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah I have also submitted EOI for 190 for NSW and VIC. Can you estimate approximate time to get invite in that ?
> 
> 
> 261313 - software developer
> 
> Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016
> 
> EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017
> 
> Invitation : Waiting


261313 - Software Engineer (???)

You should wait as chances are there with 65 points in 189.


----------



## jainepat

sharma1981 said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer (???)
> 
> 
> 
> You should wait as chances are there with 65 points in 189.




Yeah I also feel I have chances, but my confusion is whether I will get in this financial year or not? Or it will take more than that


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## sharma1981

jainepat said:


> Yeah I also feel I have chances, but my confusion is whether I will get in this financial year or not? Or it will take more than that
> 
> 
> 261313 - software developer
> 
> Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016
> 
> EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017
> 
> Invitation : Waiting


That no one can answer precisely.

Hope you created separate EOIs for 189 and 190? If not, then bear in mind that EOI gets locked for 60 days post invite.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Waiting and Waiting*

261313 - software developer 
Subclass 189-Points 70
Invitation Accept Date: 6-Sept
Visa Lodged Date: 12-Oct
Immi Commencement Email- 6 Dec-2017

I have submitted all my documents in including PCC, medical, Form80 and Form1221.
last document was attached on 4-Dec.

Any Idea, if there are any chances of grant in next two weeks. I guess, post 23-Dec, they will be on leave and will come back by mid- January or end of January. 
Any past experience. How long will it take now in both the cases.


----------



## sharma1981

Expat_vinay said:


> 261313 - software developer
> Subclass 189-Points 70
> Invitation Accept Date: 6-Sept
> Visa Lodged Date: 12-Oct
> Immi Commencement Email- 6 Dec-2017
> 
> I have submitted all my documents in including PCC, medical, Form80 and Form1221.
> last document was attached on 4-Dec.
> 
> Any Idea, if there are any chances of grant in next two weeks. I guess, post 23-Dec, they will be on leave and will come back by mid- January or end of January.
> Any past experience. How long will it take now in both the cases.


Past exp says it can take 1 day - 465 days.


----------



## Expat_vinay

i knew that much. Still thanks for your reply.


----------



## Kevin22

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Any verifications?


----------



## klusarun

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> 
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!




Congrats buddy


----------



## klusarun

adithya.avrs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.




Congrats mate


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
Click to expand...

Congrats kevin. I told you mate that your turn is next.


----------



## djdoller

The latest time to grant after co contact decreased from 100 to 90 approx.


----------



## KMS11

Hi Friends,

I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.

Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.

Hope everyone receives their grant soon.

Please check my signature for the timelines.

Thanks


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Why DIBP takes time for grant after EV even if it very positive...forum reflects grant after verification from 15-80

Atleast when ur verification is being done on 94th day ....i assume that must be the last stage of any application but ....n grant must be given in maximum of 10 days ..i dont find any reason of hold up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112

KMS11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks


Did you get any Immi Assessment commence email before grant?


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hi All,
I Iodged my application on 9th August and got a CO contact for form 80 on 7th September by Adelaide team. Following current trends on immitracker, seems like they have been issuing grants for CO contact cases who lodged in August since this week. I saw a grant for lodgement date of 16th and 19th August. Does that mean DIBP skipped my case and moved on to the later cases? Or there is still hope that they will process applications with lodgment dates before 19th August?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

KMS11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations ! Can you also update us with the information on below?
- Was there any job verification call?
- IED date ?


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Hi All,
I Iodged my application on 9th August and got a CO contact for form 80 on 7th September by Adelaide team. Following current trends on immitracker, seems like they have been issuing grants for CO contact cases who lodged in August since this week. I saw a grant for lodgement date of 16th and 19th August. Does that mean DIBP skipped my case and moved on to the later cases? Or there is still hope that they will process applications with lodgment dates before 19th August?


----------



## kukulkan

90.ajoshi said:


> Hi All,
> I Iodged my application on 9th August and got a CO contact for form 80 on 7th September by Adelaide team. Following current trends on immitracker, seems like they have been issuing grants for CO contact cases who lodged in August since this week. I saw a grant for lodgement date of 16th and 19th August. Does that mean DIBP skipped my case and moved on to the later cases? Or there is still hope that they will process applications with lodgment dates before 19th August?


Well, they skipped mine too.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

kukulkan said:


> Well, they skipped mine too.


Did you press "Information provided" button and confirmed on the pop-up message?

It is important to perform this step after you uploaded documents to your application.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Did you press "Information provided" button and confirmed on the pop-up message?
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to perform this step after you uploaded documents to your application.




Yes. I did that for my application.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

90.ajoshi said:


> Yes. I did that for my application.


Do you mind sharing your timeline in the signature?


----------



## 90.ajoshi

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Do you mind sharing your timeline in the signature?




Just did. Let me know if you can see it. 


Lodgement date: 9th August 2017

CO contact date: 7th September 2017


----------



## rpalni

Same with my case, lodgement date: 
10-aug and co- contact: 13-sep.


----------



## rpalni

I dont think they are picking Aug cases in date sequence. They have given one grant of 24-8-2017 on 13th dec and 16-8-2017 grant on 14th dec.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> I dont think they are picking Aug cases in date sequence. They have given one grant of 24-8-2017 on 13th dec and 16-8-2017 grant on 14th dec.


Both are offshore cases.


----------



## KMS11

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Congratulations ! Can you also update us with the information on below?
> - Was there any job verification call?
> - IED date ?


Nothing....its a direct grant
IED: 11 Oct 2018


----------



## KMS11

Praveen1112 said:


> Did you get any Immi Assessment commence email before grant?


No Praveen. Till yesterday morning it was in received status and by the end of Australia business hours it changed to Finalised.


----------



## rsp69

rpalni said:


> I dont think they are picking Aug cases in date sequence. They have given one grant of 24-8-2017 on 13th dec and 16-8-2017 grant on 14th dec.


*Most logical explanation*_ (from my understanding ofcourse)_* :* Two COs. One's pile is moving quicker than the other.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

KMS11 said:


> Nothing....its a direct grant
> IED: 11 Oct 2018


Nice.. Congratulations again ! 

Mates, 
Do we know if employment verification is done only after all documents are uploaded ? Or do they do EV while our application is in 'information requested' status as well ? 

In my case, the application was in IR status for close to three months, as I was waiting for US FBI PCC.. I'm worried if i my clock starts ticking only now (meaning, only after i pressed IP button)..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

KMS11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks




Congrats !! All the very best


----------



## zachs

Hi All 

With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant. 

I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.

Here's my timeline.


Intent:Australia
ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
Assessed: 4 May 2016
EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
Point:70
Subclass:189
Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Invited:23 Nov 2016
PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
IED : 18th Jan 2018


----------



## sara26

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Congrats!!!
All the very best for your future endeavours...


----------



## AmazingTiger

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Congratulations, all the very best for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## prdream

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Hearty congratulations..all the best for the future.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Congratulations and best of luck buddy........:bounce::drum::flypig::cheer2:


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Congratulations to all who got grants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Congrats! All the best!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## meendar

KMS11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! All the best!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018




Congrats


----------



## Nmonga32

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Congratulations buddy!! :cheer2:

I know that the wait is just painful (waited for 10 months myself) but the feeling is great! You also have a very short IED so let me know how you are planning to do about that


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunil.sunil.thapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing we all have to be accept that dibp timeline is 7 to 8 months for 189 sc. DIBP IS not bother to issue the all applicant's grant at the same time. Even they mention that they will try to finalised the applications with in 3 months , DIBP do not promise that they will send the grant as they mention. Its varied case to case. Also the other factors are affecting each month. Currently the christmas is near so again the process will slow down after 22nd december untill mid january. In january dibp will again issue the state nomination rules which is going to be varied again. 2 times in a year in january and in july the major changes.
> Another thing if we see the past years , dibp issued arround more than 30,000 individual visas for 189sc only. Apart of this they also issue many other visa including state nomination. For whole the same co are performing on the different roles and work on different visas. So it can take a reasonable amount of time to grabt individual visa. So wait and watch. All will gonna get the grant that is fir sure. Just share the real experience that future applicants can be benigits of it. No hard feelings and nothing. All is well. Best luck to all. Be helpfull to all. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DJ. After a CO contact if all goes well as per the trend waiting time is 90 to 100 days for grant. If CO needs another info in how much time you can expect 2nd CO contact. Any timeframe analysed on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 28 days to 90 days aprox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it 90 working days or 90 days
> 
> If 90 days. Is Saturday a working day
> 
> 
> My co contact was 15th Aug
> IP on 1st September
> 
> 
> Kindly guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats kevin. I told you mate that your turn is next.
Click to expand...

For wat?


----------



## Kevin22

mklam90 said:


> harsm123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations..!!!
> Please share your lodged date.. cant see the signature..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! My timeline is as follow:
> 
> General Accountant
> Age 30
> PTE: L84 R84 S90 W79 (15/02/17, 1st attempt) 20
> Aus Edu 5
> P.Y (02/06/17) 5
> Master Degree 15
> 189: 75 (DOE 02/06/17)
> 
> Invited: 09/08/17
> Lodged: 17/08/17
> CO contact (PCC): 12/09/17
> PCC submitted: 06/10/17
> Grant: 14/12/2017
Click to expand...




Kevin22 said:


> adithya.avrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Any verifications?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any verification?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin22

Its my 120th day after co contact

Co contact was on 15th Aug

No verification call as yet??

This wait...........


----------



## krutika731

Kevin22 said:


> mklam90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harsm123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations..!!!
> Please share your lodged date.. cant see the signature..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! My timeline is as follow:
> 
> General Accountant
> Age 30
> PTE: L84 R84 S90 W79 (15/02/17, 1st attempt) 20
> Aus Edu 5
> P.Y (02/06/17) 5
> Master Degree 15
> 189: 75 (DOE 02/06/17)
> 
> Invited: 09/08/17
> Lodged: 17/08/17
> CO contact (PCC): 12/09/17
> PCC submitted: 06/10/17
> Grant: 14/12/2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adithya.avrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Any verifications?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any verification?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DId you submit the PC when CO asked or CO asked to submit it again?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Kevin22 said:


> Its my 120th day after co contact
> 
> Co contact was on 15th Aug
> 
> No verification call as yet??
> 
> This wait...........



What was the CO contact was for?


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> Its my 120th day after co contact
> 
> Co contact was on 15th Aug
> 
> No verification call as yet??
> 
> This wait...........


Your turn for the grant. As your 100 days were passed after last co contact.


----------



## NAVK

Hi guys..does employment verification happens to the onshore applications? If yes, does it happen even after providing offer letter, payslips, bank statements, super statement, payg? And is tax return mandatory to submit?


----------



## sharma1981

NAVK said:


> Hi guys..does employment verification happens to the onshore applications? If yes, does it happen even after providing offer letter, payslips, bank statements, super statement, payg? And is tax return mandatory to submit?


there is no such known rule which says it cant happen for onshore jobs. All the docs you mentioned make your case stronger including tax docs. All these are recommended to gain more CO confidence and faster processing


----------



## tasi

Any senior people know what will be DIBP christmas schedule? I lodged my visa on the 9th of november, i dont think they will reach november applicants till feb next year


----------



## NAVK

tasi said:


> Any senior people know what will be DIBP christmas schedule? I lodged my visa on the 9th of november, i dont think they will reach november applicants till feb next year


 I have lodged mine on 10th Nov.. we might have to wait until 2nd week of Jan to check our emails regularly..


----------



## peRFect19

*Switching Jobs while awaiting 189*

Folks,

Not sure whether this has been asked before. Can we switch jobs while we are awaiting the decision on our 189 application? To be clear, I am not claiming any employment points for my past or current job and the switch should have no impact on my RnR, apart from the obvious designation and CTC change.

I assume while I await the decision, I can provide more information using the "Update Us" functionality. Just wanted to confirm from experts here and will this "Update Us" lead to any subsequent delays in processing or would it be treated as a BAU process?

Appreciate inputs


----------



## adithya.avrs

Kevin22 said:


> adithya.avrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Any verifications?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No verifications
Click to expand...


----------



## adithya.avrs

klusarun said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks mate


----------



## masterblaster81

tasi said:


> Any senior people know what will be DIBP christmas schedule? I lodged my visa on the 9th of november, i dont think they will reach november applicants till feb next year


as per DIBP website below are their public holiday schedule. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia

National Public Holidays
Date Holiday States/Territories O
25 December 2017 Christmas Day All States	All offices in Australia closed​
26 December 2017 Boxing Day All States	All offices in Australia closed
27 December 2017 Additional (APS) Holiday All States	All offices in Australia closed


----------



## nithin.raghav

Hi Fellow forum members,

I have a question about the documents to be submitted while visa lodge. Should we only submits the employment details of those companies/experience which I am gaining points from or Should I submit entire set of documents (even of those companies which I am not gaining points in experience session in ACS).

I have worked in 8 companies, and as per ACS they considered only 5 companies as my relevant experience. I don't want it to be cluttered for the CO with lot of unnecessary documents, if it is not required, hence asking this question.

Kindly share your experience and knowledge here. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## sharma1981

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Fellow forum members,
> 
> I have a question about the documents to be submitted while visa lodge. Should we only submits the employment details of those companies/experience which I am gaining points from or Should I submit entire set of documents (even of those companies which I am not gaining points in experience session in ACS).
> 
> I have worked in 8 companies, and as per ACS they considered only 5 companies as my relevant experience. I don't want it to be cluttered for the CO with lot of unnecessary documents, if it is not required, hence asking this question.
> 
> Kindly share your experience and knowledge here.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


Submit all docs.

Make your case as strong as possible.


----------



## adnanghafor

Hi guys... i am claiming 15 points of experience with 4 employers and having all the proofs of employement but unfortunatley one of the employer have closed their buisness and company does not exist any more..shall i still claim this experience or no.. if not i will reduce 5 points. Suggessions will be highly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Same case here*



adnanghafor said:


> Hi guys... i am claiming 15 points of experience with 4 employers and having all the proofs of employement but unfortunatley one of the employer have closed their buisness and company does not exist any more..shall i still claim this experience or no.. if not i will reduce 5 points. Suggessions will be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same case here. My first company has close down and even if verification happens, there will be none receive a call. And this company is not considered by ACS for experience points. By submitting this document, I am worried if I am going to make my case strong or weak ? I have also heard that more companies you have, it takes more time for the COs to verify and give you the grant. 

Any response would be much appreciated. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Thanks for your response*



sharma1981 said:


> Submit all docs.
> 
> Make your case as strong as possible.


Thanks a lot for your swift response. My first company is closed down now, and i am worried if giving these details would make my case strong or worse?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## tasi

nithin.raghav said:


> adnanghafor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys... i am claiming 15 points of experience with 4 employers and having all the proofs of employement but unfortunatley one of the employer have closed their buisness and company does not exist any more..shall i still claim this experience or no.. if not i will reduce 5 points. Suggessions will be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Same case here. My first company has close down and even if verification happens, there will be none receive a call. And this company is not considered by ACS for experience points. By submitting this document, I am worried if I am going to make my case strong or weak ? I have also heard that more companies you have, it takes more time for the COs to verify and give you the grant.
> 
> Any response would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
Click to expand...

General rule of thumb, dont claim points for anything that cant be verified. It will save you a lot of money and a potential refusal.


----------



## tasi

sharma1981 said:


> nithin.raghav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fellow forum members,
> 
> I have a question about the documents to be submitted while visa lodge. Should we only submits the employment details of those companies/experience which I am gaining points from or Should I submit entire set of documents (even of those companies which I am not gaining points in experience session in ACS).
> 
> I have worked in 8 companies, and as per ACS they considered only 5 companies as my relevant experience. I don't want it to be cluttered for the CO with lot of unnecessary documents, if it is not required, hence asking this question.
> 
> Kindly share your experience and knowledge here.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin
> 
> 
> 
> Submit all docs.
> 
> Make your case as strong as possible.
Click to expand...

Why should you submit employment docs for points not claimed?


----------



## tasi

Form 8 question -

If there isnt enough space for your employment history, how do you go about adding more pages?


----------



## zachs

Nmonga32 said:


> Congratulations buddy!! :cheer2:
> 
> I know that the wait is just painful (waited for 10 months myself) but the feeling is great! You also have a very short IED so let me know how you are planning to do about that


Hi 


I did the flight bookings with in an hour of getting Visa Grant. Will be travelling day after tomorrow for couple of weeks before I decide to make my final visit.

If you are thinking, I am overconfident / smart enough, nothing like that. My close relatives ( real brother and sister ) are waiting eagerly to meet me and so am I. So , no issues with accommodation etc.


----------



## sorabzone

peRFect19 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Not sure whether this has been asked before. Can we switch jobs while we are awaiting the decision on our 189 application? To be clear, I am not claiming any employment points for my past or current job and the switch should have no impact on my RnR, apart from the obvious designation and CTC change.
> 
> I assume while I await the decision, I can provide more information using the "Update Us" functionality. Just wanted to confirm from experts here and will this "Update Us" lead to any subsequent delays in processing or would it be treated as a BAU process?
> 
> Appreciate inputs


I lodged visa on September 5, still waiting without any CO contact.

I resigned 2 days back and join new company on February 21, 2018. My new company is in different country. 

As per my agent there is no problem as long as new job is also in same profession(ANZSCO code), just have to upload(immi account) relieving letter of current company and joining/appointment letter of new company.


----------



## peRFect19

sorabzone said:


> I lodged visa on September 5, still waiting without any CO contact.
> 
> I resigned 2 days back and join new company on February 21, 2018. My new company is in different country.
> 
> As per my agent there is no problem as long as new job is also in same profession(ANZSCO code), just have to upload(immi account) relieving letter of current company and joining/appointment letter of new company.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## aks80

sorabzone said:


> I lodged visa on September 5, still waiting without any CO contact.
> 
> I resigned 2 days back and join new company on February 21, 2018. My new company is in different country.
> 
> As per my agent there is no problem as long as new job is also in same profession(ANZSCO code), just have to upload(immi account) relieving letter of current company and joining/appointment letter of new company.


I changed jobs within a fortnight of lodging my application. All that matters is every point you claimed at the time of lodging can be verified.

Of course, you need to upload relieving letter so that CO or verification team knows you no longer work there. Nothing else needs to be done. No need to upload appointment letter of other company. You can very well quit and stay at home. DIBP doesn't care. I only uploaded my relieving letter.


----------



## andreyx108b

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks for the info!!


as a matter your new job can be of any anzsco  your employment against which you claim points is the only relevant and required evidence of.


----------



## rahul.shankar

rohit_99129 said:


> I have been asking the same thing in the previous 2016 thread, but guess my message is getting lost in so many others.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working.
> 
> Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?


Hello Mr. Rohit, Hope you are doing good. 

I am a new member in this group & looking for help/guidance regarding migration in Australia. One of my friend referred to join Expatforum & from here I can get some guidance. 

I am very much new to this group, so doesn't know where to post so everyone can see & share their valuable feedback. 

Request you to help me out. Thanks a lot in advance. 


Regards

Rahul


----------



## Shashi_1618

Hello Experts,

Thank you for your time and valuable answers for number of issues.

Today, I have received "request for more information"email from CO after 50 days of Visa Lodge. according to the mail, no more information is needed from my side and my son. But they are looking for more information about my wife functional knowledge.

I have uploaded my wife, 10th and 12th certificate which says English medium and BA and MBA certificates(both distance learning) certificates along with TC, which says medium as English. As per me, she satisfies both of these rules:

*Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*

But it seems CO might not be clear so she requested for more information. Now my questions:

1. Is it OK if I upload these docs to her in my reply and explain or do i need to get a letter from university that she was taught in English( 6 yrs of Distance learning).

2. Does this mean all my& my son documents are approved and ready for processing visa.

3. To avoid all the confusion, Should i ask my wife to sit for PTE which costs us 11K INR extra but makes life easy for CO to process.

4. How much time it may take for visa grant after i submit this information. any logical guess?

Appreciate your responses and suggestions.


----------



## sorabzone

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Thank you for your time and valuable answers for number of issues.
> 
> Today, I have received "request for more information"email from CO after 50 days of Visa Lodge. according to the mail, no more information is needed from my side and my son. But they are looking for more information about my wife functional knowledge.
> 
> I have uploaded my wife, 10th and 12th certificate which says English medium and BA and MBA certificates(both distance learning) certificates along with TC, which says medium as English. As per me, she satisfies both of these rules:
> 
> *Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> But it seems CO might not be clear so she requested for more information. Now my questions:
> 
> 1. Is it OK if I upload these docs to her in my reply and explain or do i need to get a letter from university that she was taught in English( 6 yrs of Distance learning).
> 
> 2. Does this mean all my& my son documents are approved and ready for processing visa.
> 
> 3. To avoid all the confusion, Should i ask my wife to sit for PTE which costs us 11K INR extra but makes life easy for CO to process.
> 
> 4. How much time it may take for visa grant after i submit this information. any logical guess?
> 
> Appreciate your responses and suggestions.


Letter from university(on letter head) is required to prove the language ability. Certificates alone are not accepted. 

I have doubt that distance learning is accepted as english proof or not. Someone who has already claimed language qualification using distance learning can validate or verify.
If it is accepted then you are good with just the letter otherwise your wife has to sit for PTE or IELTS.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Thank you for your time and valuable answers for number of issues.
> 
> Today, I have received "request for more information"email from CO after 50 days of Visa Lodge. according to the mail, no more information is needed from my side and my son. But they are looking for more information about my wife functional knowledge.
> 
> I have uploaded my wife, 10th and 12th certificate which says English medium and BA and MBA certificates(both distance learning) certificates along with TC, which says medium as English. As per me, she satisfies both of these rules:
> 
> *Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> But it seems CO might not be clear so she requested for more information. Now my questions:
> 
> 1. Is it OK if I upload these docs to her in my reply and explain or do i need to get a letter from university that she was taught in English( 6 yrs of Distance learning).
> 
> 2. Does this mean all my& my son documents are approved and ready for processing visa.
> 
> 3. To avoid all the confusion, Should i ask my wife to sit for PTE which costs us 11K INR extra but makes life easy for CO to process.
> 
> 4. How much time it may take for visa grant after i submit this information. any logical guess?
> 
> Appreciate your responses and suggestions.


I got a CO contact for the same "Spouse functional English" on - Oct 3

Infact this is my second CO contact and the first one was back in April to submit all documents, which I did and pressed IP on may 1st.

It is to be noted I too uploaded all supporting documents to prove my spouse functional English , school certificates etc. But still I got a CO contact for it again after a period of 5 months.

Eventhough the case officer might have overlooked my application, I made my spouse to appear for PTE and uploaded the result on Oct-7. Yes, we can again send the same documents, but it's all up to you.

My suggestion would be to ask your spouse to take the test and upload it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal

sorabzone said:


> Letter from university(on letter head) is required to prove the language ability. Certificates alone are not accepted.
> 
> I have doubt that distance learning is accepted as english proof or not. Someone who has already claimed language qualification using distance learning can validate or verify.
> If it is accepted then you are good with just the letter otherwise your wife has to sit for PTE or IELTS.
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk




What about if your wife has no schooling and not be able to sit in IELTS or PTE..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

Experts pls advise.

Lodged visa on July 28, Commencement email on August 28. 
Claiming 5+ years of experience point with just one company. Checked couple of days back with the company (left it before lodging) and they haven't received any verification calls/emails/physical checks etc. 

It's been 110 days after immi commencement now. 

Any one has any idea how long will it take? I mean if they needed any docs or anything isn't it high time they ask and "I shall provide" scenario over???!

Pls advise!
TIA


----------



## jithooos

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and valuable answers for number of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I have received "request for more information"email from CO after 50 days of Visa Lodge. according to the mail, no more information is needed from my side and my son. But they are looking for more information about my wife functional knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded my wife, 10th and 12th certificate which says English medium and BA and MBA certificates(both distance learning) certificates along with TC, which says medium as English. As per me, she satisfies both of these rules:
> 
> 
> 
> *Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> 
> 
> But it seems CO might not be clear so she requested for more information. Now my questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is it OK if I upload these docs to her in my reply and explain or do i need to get a letter from university that she was taught in English( 6 yrs of Distance learning).
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Does this mean all my& my son documents are approved and ready for processing visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. To avoid all the confusion, Should i ask my wife to sit for PTE which costs us 11K INR extra but makes life easy for CO to process.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. How much time it may take for visa grant after i submit this information. any logical guess?
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your responses and suggestions.




1. A letter from university is considered valid in this case. 

2. Not necessarily. A different CO might open your case and ask for more docs if he is not satisfied. For now, consider all good. 

3. PTE is the best option. My wife completed her BTECH in English, but I insisted on PTE to avoid further complications. Now it’s your call bro. 

4. As per current trend, about 100 days. However, this is dynamic and highly variable considering holidays ahead. 


Cheers 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

sharafatal said:


> What about if your wife has no schooling and not be able to sit in IELTS or PTE..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may need to pay additional visa fees if your spouse can't demonstrate functional English. This fees can be recovered by attending English language classes after you migrate.

However, I am not sure how it works in the case of someone who has no schooling at all. Do such people exist in this day and age?


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

Hi guys, I have a question that I can't find the proper answer to. I applied for 189 (electrical engineer, 65 points), and my CO asked me for some additional documents and medical exam, and time duration was 28 days within which I must upload. This means medical exam should also be done in 28 days. I have my appointment in 28 days, but someone said that not only should the medical exam be in the 28 days, but results should also reach CO in 28 days. Is this true? If I give my medical exam in the time allowed, and then the clinic takes a week to send my results, would that cause problems for me? Anyone have any insight? Thanks, and as always, good luck to everyone!


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys, I have a question that I can't find the proper answer to. I applied for 189 (electrical engineer, 65 points), and my CO asked me for some additional documents and medical exam, and time duration was 28 days within which I must upload. This means medical exam should also be done in 28 days. I have my appointment in 28 days, but someone said that not only should the medical exam be in the 28 days, but results should also reach CO in 28 days. Is this true? If I give my medical exam in the time allowed, and then the clinic takes a week to send my results, would that cause problems for me? Anyone have any insight? Thanks, and as always, good luck to everyone!


No. 28 days is to respond to them with your status. In my case, it took 2+ months to provide PCC which CO asked for. Only thing to make sure is to keep them updated by all/one of the methods mentioned below:
- Send them a explanation in writing by replying to their email. Make sure you specify all your details as mentioned in their email (like, applciation id, case id and what not)...
- I also uplaoded the same letter in the appropriate section of the application, just to make sure that I have sent them the email on time. 

I pressed IP button, only after all proofs are in place. Hope this helps.


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> No. 28 days is to respond to them with your status. In my case, it took 2+ months to provide PCC which CO asked for. Only thing to make sure is to keep them updated by all/one of the methods mentioned below:
> - Send them a explanation in writing by replying to their email. Make sure you specify all your details as mentioned in their email (like, applciation id, case id and what not)...
> - I also uplaoded the same letter in the appropriate section of the application, just to make sure that I have sent them the email on time.
> 
> I pressed IP button, only after all proofs are in place. Hope this helps.


Your reply certainly helped. Thank you very much. 

CO contacted me last week, and today I updated my CO that I am in the process of collecting required documents, and I will upload them once I will have them all. I also explained how I have booked my medical exam, and will give it soon. Do you think this is as per requirement? Or have do I need to explain more about my case. I have explained my situation, and responded to my CO within a week, will that be sufficient in your opinion? Thank you, and good luck to you for your grant, and to everyone for their applications!


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Your reply certainly helped. Thank you very much.
> 
> CO contacted me last week, and today I updated my CO that I am in the process of collecting required documents, and I will upload them once I will have them all. I also explained how I have booked my medical exam, and will give it soon. Do you think this is as per requirement? Or have do I need to explain more about my case. I have explained my situation, and responded to my CO within a week, will that be sufficient in your opinion? Thank you, and good luck to you for your grant, and to everyone for their applications!


Yes, In my opinion, you have done what is required. In addition to this, just to be on the safer side, I would recommend adding a screenshot of your email to CO, to the appropriate section of your application (which I did, in my case). 

If others in this forum think that the above step is not required, please pitch in..


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Yes, In my opinion, you have done what is required. In addition to this, just to be on the safer side, I would recommend adding a screenshot of your email to CO, to the appropriate section of your application (which I did, in my case).
> 
> If others in this forum think that the above step is not required, please pitch in..


Thank you once again for your feedback. Everyone in this forum always helps out, and I am thankful to everyone.

About your previous post, I am not fully clear where the screenshot of the email needs to be uploaded.

Also, if I have all the required additional documents, can I press the IP button even if I have not yet given my medical? Or I should only press it once I have given my medical? Thanks again, good luck for your grant, and to everyone!


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Thank you once again for your feedback. Everyone in this forum always helps out, and I am thankful to everyone.
> 
> About your previous post, I am not fully clear where the screenshot of the email needs to be uploaded.
> 
> Also, if I have all the required additional documents, can I press the IP button even if I have not yet given my medical? Or I should only press it once I have given my medical? Thanks again, good luck for your grant, and to everyone!


Q1: where to upload?
A1: Say for example, if your CO asked for Police clearance, You can add the screenshot of your email to the 'Your name --> View Documents --> Character Evidence --> Attach your screenshot here."... Please add relevent file names that describes your intention in short.

Q2: Can I press IP before obtaining medicals

A2: In my opinion, you should wait until medicals gets cleared and your "view medical status" says "No action required". I would wait until things become clear rather than hurrying up and pressing IP button. Others may vary on my opinion.


----------



## sorabzone

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Q1: where to upload?
> A1: Say for example, if your CO asked for Police clearance, You can add the screenshot of your email to the 'Your name --> View Documents --> Character Evidence --> Attach your screenshot here."... Please add relevent file names that describes your intention in short.
> 
> Q2: Can I press IP before obtaining medicals
> 
> A2: In my opinion, you should wait until medicals gets cleared and your "view medical status" says "No action required". I would wait until things become clear rather than hurrying up and pressing IP button. Others may vary on my opinion.


Don't forget to upload the receipt of medical test you get from the hospital as proof.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdr2017

Hi guys, just got my Grant for my family today. Didn’t know they work on Saturday. Grant letter is dated today 16 Dec and came in at 830am. 

Timeline
Visa lodgement 11 Aug
Co contact 12 Sep replied same day
Grant date 16 dec


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

mrdr2017 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant for my family today. Didn’t know they work on Saturday. Grant letter is dated today 16 Dec and came in at 830am.
> 
> Timeline
> Visa lodgement 11 Aug
> Co contact 12 Sep replied same day
> Grant date 16 dec



Congratulations, hope you have a blast. Bw 8.30am which time my friend?


----------



## gbedan

mrdr2017 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant for my family today. Didn’t know they work on Saturday. Grant letter is dated today 16 Dec and came in at 830am.
> 
> Timeline
> Visa lodgement 11 Aug
> Co contact 12 Sep replied same day
> Grant date 16 dec


Huge congratulations.....??


----------



## mrdr2017

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Congratulations, hope you have a blast. Bw 8.30am which time my friend?


839am Sydney time so it was 8.09 am at Adelaide. Processed by Adelaide team.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

mrdr2017 said:


> 839am Sydney time so it was 8.09 am at Adelaide. Processed by Adelaide team.



Thanks man, and hope you have a blast. And do you grant has the Enter Before Date on the grant?? I always wants to know as it will not make any sense as ur Onshore.


----------



## sultan_azam

Angels58 said:


> Thanks for responding Sultan.
> 
> I wanted to calculate the estimate visa grant will take, also as per the status it shows recieved.
> 
> Many thanks


provide the relevant documents and forget you have applied for visa... enjoy life and let it(visa) come on its own... the wait could be painful if you think a lot about it


----------



## sultan_azam

spramod006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to let you guys know that i've received the much awaited grant today. For timelines please refer my signature.
> 
> Thanks to all the members who were motivating during the agonising waiting period.


congratulations mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

ixii said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Seems like a good day for grants. Happy to share I had received direct grant today too. Lodged 19 Oct, with medical completed after that.
> 
> Many thanks to all in the forum for the helpful guidance and advices shared.


congratulations for the visa


----------



## sultan_azam

vivekkallath said:


> Hi Guys, Yesterday i got second co contact for evidence of the employment. Which I have already submitted.
> 
> I have submitted following documents
> 
> 1. Reference letters from all the org.
> 2. Pay slips for six months
> 3. ITR for 3 years
> 4. Offer letters, increment letters and promotion papers.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> when can I expect grant? will it take another 90 days (based on grant trend in Immitracker after CO contact)
> 
> ANZSCO 233511(Industrial Engineer)
> Engineers Assessment - January 2017
> Engineers Assessment results - May 2017
> IELTS - May 2017 (7.5)
> EOI - June 2017
> EOI results - July 2017
> PR lodged - Aug 2017
> PCC - Aug 2017
> CO contact - Sep 2017
> Health assessment - Sep 2017
> Second CO Contact - Dec 13
> Waiting for Grant




please check the communication.. has they asked evidence of employment for any specific period or organization ???


----------



## sultan_azam

Nmonga32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I got the coveted 189 visa for me and my wife. Its been a loooong journey for me - 307 days to be precise. My suggestion to all of you in the process is that be patient, do your paper work correctly and have faith...
> 
> One serious advice, get in touch with your CO once you overshoot the timelines. In my case, I emailed my CO after 9 months and my employment verification happened the next day I wrote them an email. Visa was granted after 2 weeks..
> 
> Many thanks to all the folks who helped me in this journey... Now I need to figure out a way to make a move to Aus. My IED is 23 Feb!
> 
> All the best to the people who are waiting for their grants.. Hang in there!





adithya.avrs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the grant today after 91 days of CO contact. Best of luck to all who are waiting.





mklam90 said:


> I've just received my PR grant today! Best of luck for those who are waiting, be patient, your golden email will eventually arrive!
> 
> Refer to my signature for timeline.





mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Alhumdulillah!!!
> Happy to announce that me and my family have finally received the golden mail yesterday(sorry for informing late....it took some time for the feeling to sink in).
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members, I cannot take one or two names as I have got help from most of your posts.
> 
> Finally to all those who are waiting, just hang on there guys..your time is just around the corner.
> 
> Thank you all once again!!




congratulations to all of you....


----------



## sultan_azam

su2403 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have anyone come across any formal notification or dependable speculation about the DIBP Processing team's functioning during this Christmas period? Would they be in a
> 1. Shut down mode, or
> 2. Lean team mode, or
> 3. Business as usual (BAU) mode?
> 
> I presume it would be shutdown mode between 22nd December and 3rd January, but I don't want to accept it.
> 
> Cheers!


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia

office will be closed on 25,26,27 and possibly on 1st and 2nd...

on other days office will be open but work will be in lean mode. .. i am saying this based on previous year experience... 

experts can add more to it


----------



## jithooos

sultan_azam said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia
> 
> 
> 
> office will be closed on 25,26,27 and possibly on 1st and 2nd...
> 
> 
> 
> on other days office will be open but work will be in lean mode. .. i am saying this based on previous year experience...
> 
> 
> 
> experts can add more to it




From previous year’s data, you can expect nearly NIL grants from 23 dec to 02 Jan. However a few lucky ones might get theirs between 28-30 Dec. This is just a wild guess. Who doesn’t like holidays ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpham

Congrats to all who received their grants recently!

DIBP seems to be more focused on fresh applications. They dont seem to be picking up old appliations which were on hold. I have given the medicals which was pending on 23rd Aug 2017, its been more than 3 months, no decision yet. Also my case is with Brisbane, which may further delay it.


----------



## Kevin22

cpham said:


> Congrats to all who received their grants recently!
> 
> DIBP seems to be more focused on fresh applications. They dont seem to be picking up old appliations which were on hold. I have given the medicals which was pending on 23rd Aug 2017, its been more than 3 months, no decision yet. Also my case is with Brisbane, which may further delay it.






Still a week to go. Dont loose hope

I am a june applicant

121st day after co contact!!!


----------



## Gurraj

Kevin22 said:


> Still a week to go. Dont loose hope
> 
> I am a june applicant
> 
> 121st day after co contact!!!


I am June applicant too visa lodge 26 June co contact 15 August replied 17 August still waiting 121 days


----------



## gurimumbai

Hello,

I was a silent visitor to this site. Today I and my wife got an email with subject like "IMMI Grant Notification" and another email stating "Skill Select EOI removed". I want to know 

1) Is this the grant email which we need for 189 visa. Is it the last last step of the process or do I need to get a visa stamped on my passport or do I need to do anything else.
2) What is the meaning of "Skill Select EOI removed" email. Is there something to worry about.

Thanks in advance.

Also big thanks to this community for all the help.


----------



## sultan_azam

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


congratulations mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

peRFect19 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Not sure whether this has been asked before. Can we switch jobs while we are awaiting the decision on our 189 application? To be clear, I am not claiming any employment points for my past or current job and the switch should have no impact on my RnR, apart from the obvious designation and CTC change.
> 
> I assume while I await the decision, I can provide more information using the "Update Us" functionality. Just wanted to confirm from experts here and will this "Update Us" lead to any subsequent delays in processing or would it be treated as a BAU process?
> 
> Appreciate inputs


it is good to update DIBP regarding change of employment status even though you are not claiming experience points.... 

as per me it wont lead to delay....


----------



## sultan_azam

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Fellow forum members,
> 
> I have a question about the documents to be submitted while visa lodge. Should we only submits the employment details of those companies/experience which I am gaining points from or Should I submit entire set of documents (even of those companies which I am not gaining points in experience session in ACS).
> 
> I have worked in 8 companies, and as per ACS they considered only 5 companies as my relevant experience. I don't want it to be cluttered for the CO with lot of unnecessary documents, if it is not required, hence asking this question.
> 
> Kindly share your experience and knowledge here.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin



provide documents only for the employment for which you are claiming experience points...


----------



## sultan_azam

adnanghafor said:


> Hi guys... i am claiming 15 points of experience with 4 employers and having all the proofs of employement but unfortunatley one of the employer have closed their buisness and company does not exist any more..shall i still claim this experience or no.. if not i will reduce 5 points. Suggessions will be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whats your occupation code and your points with and without that employment points???


----------



## sultan_azam

nithin.raghav said:


> Same case here. My first company has close down and even if verification happens, there will be none receive a call. And this company is not considered by ACS for experience points. By submitting this document, I am worried if I am going to make my case strong or weak ? I have also heard that more companies you have, it takes more time for the COs to verify and give you the grant.
> 
> Any response would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


as fa as i know DIBP is interested in verifying the points we claim and related employment


----------



## sultan_azam

KMS11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to announce that my wife and myself have received the direct grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for such great support.
> 
> Hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> Please check my signature for the timelines.
> 
> Thanks


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

tasi said:


> Form 8 question -
> 
> If there isnt enough space for your employment history, how do you go about adding more pages?


i remember you can provide extra details in last page 

part T - additional information, and use multiple copies of this page


----------



## sultan_azam

zachs said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I did the flight bookings with in an hour of getting Visa Grant. Will be travelling day after tomorrow for couple of weeks before I decide to make my final visit.
> 
> If you are thinking, I am overconfident / smart enough, nothing like that. My close relatives ( real brother and sister ) are waiting eagerly to meet me and so am I. So , no issues with accommodation etc.


happy journey... enjoy the trip


----------



## sultan_azam

sorabzone said:


> I lodged visa on September 5, still waiting without any CO contact.
> 
> I resigned 2 days back and join new company on February 21, 2018. My new company is in different country.
> 
> As per my agent there is no problem as long as new job is also in same profession(ANZSCO code), just have to upload(immi account) relieving letter of current company and joining/appointment letter of new company.


just update DIBP regarding change of employer... after visa lodge there is no mandate that you be employed in same anzsco... in fact points get freezed on the day of invite... you just have to prove points claim till that day... 

anyway.. just update DIBP regarding end of your employment, provide relieving letter re-update them when you join new company, provide offer letter/joining letter for this company..


----------



## sultan_azam

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Thank you for your time and valuable answers for number of issues.
> 
> Today, I have received "request for more information"email from CO after 50 days of Visa Lodge. according to the mail, no more information is needed from my side and my son. But they are looking for more information about my wife functional knowledge.
> 
> I have uploaded my wife, 10th and 12th certificate which says English medium and BA and MBA certificates(both distance learning) certificates along with TC, which says medium as English. As per me, she satisfies both of these rules:
> 
> *Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> But it seems CO might not be clear so she requested for more information. Now my questions:
> 
> 1. Is it OK if I upload these docs to her in my reply and explain or do i need to get a letter from university that she was taught in English( 6 yrs of Distance learning).
> 
> 2. Does this mean all my& my son documents are approved and ready for processing visa.
> 
> 3. To avoid all the confusion, Should i ask my wife to sit for PTE which costs us 11K INR extra but makes life easy for CO to process.
> 
> 4. How much time it may take for visa grant after i submit this information. any logical guess?
> 
> Appreciate your responses and suggestions.


i think

1. upload the TC and highlight the medium of instruction mentioned there
2. if possible get a letter from school specifically stating the language of instruction
3. let DIBP ask for PTE/IELTS etc if they are not satisfied with the documents... or else take PTE if you want to fulfill their requirements asap.
4. regarding your and son's documents- they are satisfied with the available documents, they may put it to verification now and grant visa when things are verified
5. timeline - unpredictable


----------



## sultan_azam

aks80 said:


> You may need to pay additional visa fees if your spouse can't demonstrate functional English. This fees can be recovered by attending English language classes after you migrate.
> 
> However, I am not sure how it works in the case of someone who has no schooling at all. _*Do such people exist in this day and age?[*_


yes, such person do exist and it may surprise you but 1 such person got PR as a dependent applicant...


----------



## sultan_azam

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys, I have a question that I can't find the proper answer to. I applied for 189 (electrical engineer, 65 points), and my CO asked me for some additional documents and medical exam, and time duration was 28 days within which I must upload. This means medical exam should also be done in 28 days. I have my appointment in 28 days, but someone said that not only should the medical exam be in the 28 days, but results should also reach CO in 28 days. Is this true? If I give my medical exam in the time allowed, and then the clinic takes a week to send my results, would that cause problems for me? Anyone have any insight? Thanks, and as always, good luck to everyone!



relax mate... do the medicals, upload the medical fee receipt given by panel physician on day of medicals... 

this fee receipt will be a proof that you have done medicals and results will be uploaded soon...


----------



## sultan_azam

mrdr2017 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant for my family today. Didn’t know they work on Saturday. Grant letter is dated today 16 Dec and came in at 830am.
> 
> Timeline
> Visa lodgement 11 Aug
> Co contact 12 Sep replied same day
> Grant date 16 dec


congratulations for the visa... i have seen grants on saturdays in november and december... may be they want to make Christmas merry for applicants as much as possible


----------



## sultan_azam

jithooos said:


> From previous year’s data, you can expect nearly NIL grants from 23 dec to 02 Jan. However a few lucky ones might get theirs between 28-30 Dec. This is just a wild guess. Who doesn’t like holidays ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



lol.. dont scare the applicants.... lets wish the genuine(s) get grant and get settled in the new country as soon as possible


----------



## sultan_azam

gurimumbai said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was a silent visitor to this site. Today I and my wife got an email with subject like "IMMI Grant Notification" and another email stating "Skill Select EOI removed". I want to know
> 
> 1) Is this the grant email which we need for 189 visa. Is it the last last step of the process or do I need to get a visa stamped on my passport or do I need to do anything else.
> 2) What is the meaning of "Skill Select EOI removed" email. Is there something to worry about.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also big thanks to this community for all the help.


congratulations 

1. check the grant letter, you may have received a separate email for each applicant, check the attachment in those emails... read that grant letter and make sure you enter at least once in Australia before the mentioned date...

2. eoi removed after case finalised - nothing to worry about


----------



## adnanghafor

sultan_azam said:


> whats your occupation code and your points with and without that employment points???




Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312).... points of 189 with experience 70 and without this 1 experience 65.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

sultan_azam said:


> lol.. dont scare the applicants.... lets wish the genuine(s) get grant and get settled in the new country as soon as possible




Sultan bhai, Lol. Truth is always bitter, right? Anyways, wishing all a fruitful Christmas break !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jithooos said:


> Sultan bhai, Lol. Truth is always bitter, right? Anyways, wishing all a fruitful Christmas break !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agree...


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Congratulations to everyone who got their visa in this week. I wish you all a great future ahead with your new life. And those of us who are waiting for their grants, our visas are just around the corner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srisg48rao

Guys,

Is there any status updates on immi account if the CO has emailed us.
I lodged my VISA on 31st oct 2017 and uploaded all documents except PCC and medicals. 

I am wondering If i have accidentally deleted mail. Is there any specific format which they email us so that i can search all my deleted mails and spam.

Regards,
Srinivas Rao
Visa Lodged: 31st oct 2017.
points: 65
Software Engineer


----------



## tasi

srisg48rao said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any status updates on immi account if the CO has emailed us.
> I lodged my VISA on 31st oct 2017 and uploaded all documents except PCC and medicals.
> 
> I am wondering If i have accidentally deleted mail. Is there any specific format which they email us so that i can search all my deleted mails and spam.
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas Rao
> Visa Lodged: 31st oct 2017.
> points: 65
> Software Engineer


Check the applicant mailbox in immiaccount


----------



## AmazingTiger

srisg48rao said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any status updates on immi account if the CO has emailed us.
> I lodged my VISA on 31st oct 2017 and uploaded all documents except PCC and medicals.
> 
> I am wondering If i have accidentally deleted mail. Is there any specific format which they email us so that i can search all my deleted mails and spam.
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas Rao
> Visa Lodged: 31st oct 2017.
> points: 65
> Software Engineer


If you have been requested info, the current status would reflect that. Also a button with the text 'information provided' would be made available to you on your account, which is to be pressed after you have uploaded the requested info.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaswanthjasu

*Help: Kid's medical result*

We went for medicals on 13th December. And for my Son, aged 3 years, was administered a TST(Tuberculosis Skin Test) and was asked to return on 15th to check the result. Unfortunately, the result turned out positive. They told me he had a reading of 11 millimeters whereas below 10 mm is considered normal. The doc told me not to panic and advised to undergo an X-ray for my kid and that she has seen many cases in kids as such. However, the findings of the X-ray was not shared with me. I was informed that it will be forwarded to Australian high commission and they would decide on further proceedings.

1. Should I be worried about my kid. I plan to visit my family doctor. Shouls I take him to an expert in this field?
2. In case it is a false positive(as such according to Google, close to 90% cases turn out false positives) will there be an impact on the Visa Grant or the timelines?
3. Can I take any corrective measures from now on to improve the chances?

Your suggestions and support is very much appreciated.


----------



## AmazingTiger

jaswanthjasu said:


> We went for medicals on 13th December. And for my Son, aged 3 years, was administered a TST(Tuberculosis Skin Test) and was asked to return on 15th to check the result. Unfortunately, the result turned out positive. They told me he had a reading of 11 millimeters whereas below 10 mm is considered normal. The doc told me not to panic and advised to undergo an X-ray for my kid and that she has seen many cases in kids as such. However, the findings of the X-ray was not shared with me. I was informed that it will be forwarded to Australian high commission and they would decide on further proceedings.
> 
> 1. Should I be worried about my kid. I plan to visit my family doctor. Shouls I take him to an expert in this field?
> 2. In case it is a false positive(as such according to Google, close to 90% cases turn out false positives) will there be an impact on the Visa Grant or the timelines?
> 3. Can I take any corrective measures from now on to improve the chances?
> 
> Your suggestions and support is very much appreciated.


Based on what I have on this forum and in general
1) please don't panic. Wait a week or so, most likely your kid's medicals will be cleared by DIBP.
2) most likely this has no impact.
3) try to be positive and wait for now.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

jaswanthjasu said:


> We went for medicals on 13th December. And for my Son, aged 3 years, was administered a TST(Tuberculosis Skin Test) and was asked to return on 15th to check the result. Unfortunately, the result turned out positive. They told me he had a reading of 11 millimeters whereas below 10 mm is considered normal. The doc told me not to panic and advised to undergo an X-ray for my kid and that she has seen many cases in kids as such. However, the findings of the X-ray was not shared with me. I was informed that it will be forwarded to Australian high commission and they would decide on further proceedings.
> 
> 1. Should I be worried about my kid. I plan to visit my family doctor. Shouls I take him to an expert in this field?
> 2. In case it is a false positive(as such according to Google, close to 90% cases turn out false positives) will there be an impact on the Visa Grant or the timelines?
> 3. Can I take any corrective measures from now on to improve the chances?
> 
> Your suggestions and support is very much appreciated.


1A: Not required to Visit the family Doctor, Most of the time it is False. In your case, the opinion of Australian High commision will be final and not of any Expert /Family Doctor.
2. No impact even if it is positive, Worst case scenario, your child will have to undergo a treatment for 3-6 months.Post-treatment they will either do a skin test or X-ray to confirm it is cured. Treatment of TB is very effective and shows the results even on an X-ray(Patch on Lungs disappears partially/Fully).
3. Just relax, as pointed above your case may get delayed but you will eventually get the PR. I know personally someone who has got PR in a situation similar to you.

Note, sometimes even if you(being primary applicant) and your wife both are cleared(Based on X-ray), the doctor may advise for a skin test for both of you. Check with them if it is required and if they intend to do it at a later stage. If yes, get it done ASAP as Skin test and X-Ray are 2 different things, sometimes X-ray might be ok but skin test might show a reading of more than 10. In that case, the person has to undergo a treatment and for adults, it is 6 months.

Let me know If you have any other query. 

Best of luck.
Ajay


----------



## cpham

gurimumbai said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was a silent visitor to this site. Today I and my wife got an email with subject like "IMMI Grant Notification" and another email stating "Skill Select EOI removed". I want to know
> 
> 1) Is this the grant email which we need for 189 visa. Is it the last last step of the process or do I need to get a visa stamped on my passport or do I need to do anything else.
> 2) What is the meaning of "Skill Select EOI removed" email. Is there something to worry about.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also big thanks to this community for all the help.



Congrats on your Grant! Can you please update your timeline for our benefit..visa lodge date, co contact date, docs provided date, grant date, IED date.. Thanks.


----------



## 2nd12th

sultan_azam said:


> i remember you can provide extra details in last page
> 
> part T - additional information, and use multiple copies of this page


Careful guys! Its both employment and unemployment need to be filled since birth.So, any gap between the employment must be noted as "unemployment"(supported by family). For the unemployment status between birth and first job can be jotted as "unemployment student" (supported by family). And overall all unemployment and employment should arranged in chronological order. Hope it helps

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

Kevin22 said:


> Still a week to go. Dont loose hope
> 
> I am a june applicant
> 
> 121st day after co contact!!!


Looking at the trend, anything crossing 100days after first co contact signals you had missed the second lot of direct grant. Either the file has been passed to senior CO or a cross check is occuring and in rear case your CO has been in leave. Might be another waiting for u guys. Hope you will get urs soon.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

srisg48rao said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any status updates on immi account if the CO has emailed us.
> I lodged my VISA on 31st oct 2017 and uploaded all documents except PCC and medicals.
> 
> I am wondering If i have accidentally deleted mail. Is there any specific format which they email us so that i can search all my deleted mails and spam.
> 
> Regards,
> Srinivas Rao
> Visa Lodged: 31st oct 2017.
> points: 65
> Software Engineer


Yeah, inside immiaccount check under correspondence, you can see there and i think that cant be deleted

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jaswanthjasu said:


> We went for medicals on 13th December. And for my Son, aged 3 years, was administered a TST(Tuberculosis Skin Test) and was asked to return on 15th to check the result. Unfortunately, the result turned out positive. They told me he had a reading of 11 millimeters whereas below 10 mm is considered normal. The doc told me not to panic and advised to undergo an X-ray for my kid and that she has seen many cases in kids as such. However, the findings of the X-ray was not shared with me. I was informed that it will be forwarded to Australian high commission and they would decide on further proceedings.
> 
> 1. Should I be worried about my kid. I plan to visit my family doctor. Shouls I take him to an expert in this field?
> 2. In case it is a false positive(as such according to Google, close to 90% cases turn out false positives) will there be an impact on the Visa Grant or the timelines?
> 3. Can I take any corrective measures from now on to improve the chances?
> 
> Your suggestions and support is very much appreciated.


I second amazing tiger views on your query

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

AmazingTiger said:


> If you have been requested info, the current status would reflect that. Also a button with the text 'information provided' would be made available to you on your account, which is to be pressed after you have uploaded the requested info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


If CO contact our employer for job verification, will that be reflected in IMMI account as well?


----------



## aks80

lingling said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have been requested info, the current status would reflect that. Also a button with the text 'information provided' would be made available to you on your account, which is to be pressed after you have uploaded the requested info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If CO contact our employer for job verification, will that be reflected in IMMI account as well?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Kevin22

mrdr2017 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant for my family today. Didn’t know they work on Saturday. Grant letter is dated today 16 Dec and came in at 830am.
> 
> Timeline
> Visa lodgement 11 Aug
> Co contact 12 Sep replied same day
> Grant date 16 dec



Any employment verification?


----------



## Kevin22

2nd12th said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a week to go. Dont loose hope
> 
> I am a june applicant
> 
> 121st day after co contact!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the trend, anything crossing 100days after first co contact signals you had missed the second lot of direct grant. Either the file has been passed to senior CO or a cross check is occuring and in rear case your CO has been in leave. Might be another waiting for u guys. Hope you will get urs soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


How long the wait would be looking at the trends???? 

How many may june july applications still awaiting????


----------



## shekharsince1986

Expat_vinay said:


> 261313 - software developer
> Subclass 189-Points 70
> Invitation Accept Date: 6-Sept
> Visa Lodged Date: 12-Oct
> Immi Commencement Email- 6 Dec-2017
> 
> I have submitted all my documents in including PCC, medical, Form80 and Form1221.
> last document was attached on 4-Dec.
> 
> Any Idea, if there are any chances of grant in next two weeks. I guess, post 23-Dec, they will be on leave and will come back by mid- January or end of January.
> Any past experience. How long will it take now in both the cases.


You know that not everyone gets a commencement email and it takes longer than usual for guys who get this email because most of them go through employment or academic verification by 3rd party agency or AHC. They would take atleast 90 days. But this is all on basis of this forum and immitracker. You may be lucky or may be not. Good Luck!!

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## shekharsince1986

maraikayer said:


> I got a CO contact for the same "Spouse functional English" on - Oct 3
> 
> Infact this is my second CO contact and the first one was back in April to submit all documents, which I did and pressed IP on may 1st.
> 
> It is to be noted I too uploaded all supporting documents to prove my spouse functional English , school certificates etc. But still I got a CO contact for it again after a period of 5 months.
> 
> Eventhough the case officer might have overlooked my application, I made my spouse to appear for PTE and uploaded the result on Oct-7. Yes, we can again send the same documents, but it's all up to you.
> 
> My suggestion would be to ask your spouse to take the test and upload it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I hate this ... overlooking of documents. Why are they charging thousands of dollars for? It is now happening to every other person including me and I am sure there are many more. Lost total confidence in DIBP capabilities. 

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## rpalni

I saw one thing that last three Aug applicants who received their grant there co contact date is 12-sep-2017. May be on Monday they will pick applicants with co contact date of 13-sep.


----------



## jithooos

shekharsince1986 said:


> I hate this ... overlooking of documents. Why are they charging thousands of dollars for? It is now happening to every other person including me and I am sure there are many more. Lost total confidence in DIBP capabilities.
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> AZC: 263111
> PTE:89 09June17
> ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
> EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
> Invite: 06Sep17
> Lodged: 29Sep17
> CO: 13Nov17
> Grant:




We cannot summarise “overlooking” as the only factor here. Clarity of docs, corrupted docs, missing docs due to any technical glitch, any mistakes etc can also be a contributing factor. 

Do not get disappointed buddy. Grant will follow soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun S

Hi All

Happy to share that got the Grant on 13 Dec.

Below are the timelines from lodgement hope it helps someone.

Visa Lodged on : 3 Aug 2017
CO catct for additional doc : 5 Sep 2017
Document loaded :15 Sep 2017
Grant : 13 Dec 2017

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

Sun S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share that got the Grant on 13 Dec.
> 
> Below are the timelines from lodgement hope it helps someone.
> 
> Visa Lodged on : 3 Aug 2017
> CO catct for additional doc : 5 Sep 2017
> Document loaded :15 Sep 2017
> Grant : 13 Dec 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations...


----------



## jaswanthjasu

ajayaustralia said:


> 1A: Not required to Visit the family Doctor, Most of the time it is False. In your case, the opinion of Australian High commision will be final and not of any Expert /Family Doctor.
> 2. No impact even if it is positive, Worst case scenario, your child will have to undergo a treatment for 3-6 months.Post-treatment they will either do a skin test or X-ray to confirm it is cured. Treatment of TB is very effective and shows the results even on an X-ray(Patch on Lungs disappears partially/Fully).
> 3. Just relax, as pointed above your case may get delayed but you will eventually get the PR. I know personally someone who has got PR in a situation similar to you.
> 
> Note, sometimes even if you(being primary applicant) and your wife both are cleared(Based on X-ray), the doctor may advise for a skin test for both of you. Check with them if it is required and if they intend to do it at a later stage. If yes, get it done ASAP as Skin test and X-Ray are 2 different things, sometimes X-ray might be ok but skin test might show a reading of more than 10. In that case, the person has to undergo a treatment and for adults, it is 6 months.
> 
> Let me know If you have any other query.
> 
> Best of luck.
> Ajay


Thanks a ton Ajay. your response was very comforting. In case of your friend, was there any delay specifically due to this in issuance of Grant?


----------



## ajayaustralia

jaswanthjasu said:


> Thanks a ton Ajay. your response was very comforting. In case of your friend, was there any delay specifically due to this in issuance of Grant?


Not really, The only delay was around 7 months as My friend(Being a adult) had to undergo a treatment for 6 months, Once the treatment was completed, the results were sent on the same day by the doctor and it got updated in a week in the immi account. Rest of the process(VISA processing time) was quite fast compared to how it is now.

Nothing to worry, everything will turn out to be Good for you and your family.

Best of Luck,
AJ


----------



## jaswanthjasu

ajayaustralia said:


> Not really, The only delay was around 7 months as My friend(Being a adult) had to undergo a treatment for 6 months, Once the treatment was completed, the results were sent on the same day by the doctor and it got updated in a week in the immi account. Rest of the process(VISA processing time) was quite fast compared to how it is now.
> 
> Nothing to worry, everything will turn out to be Good for you and your family.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> AJ


Thank you Ajay


----------



## fmshihab

jithooos said:


> We cannot summarise “overlooking” as the only factor here. Clarity of docs, corrupted docs, missing docs due to any technical glitch, any mistakes etc can also be a contributing factor.
> 
> Do not get disappointed buddy. Grant will follow soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are waiting for months after months without any CO contact or notification. At least they should inform if there is any kind of missing docs or requires clarity of docs.


----------



## fmshihab

Kevin22 said:


> How long the wait would be looking at the trends????
> 
> How many may june july applications still awaiting????


Frustration going on.


----------



## fmshihab

djdoller said:


> What is your current status in immi a/c? Your last updated date and health checkup date?


Current status is received. last update date is 21Sep17 and health checkup date is 01Oct17.


----------



## fmshihab

Sun S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share that got the Grant on 13 Dec.
> 
> Below are the timelines from lodgement hope it helps someone.
> 
> Visa Lodged on : 3 Aug 2017
> CO catct for additional doc : 5 Sep 2017
> Document loaded :15 Sep 2017
> Grant : 13 Dec 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## adishjain86

Sun S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share that got the Grant on 13 Dec.
> 
> Below are the timelines from lodgement hope it helps someone.
> 
> Visa Lodged on : 3 Aug 2017
> CO catct for additional doc : 5 Sep 2017
> Document loaded :15 Sep 2017
> Grant : 13 Dec 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congrats. Good luck for future.

Pl. update immitracker if not done.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

mrdr2017 said:


> 839am Sydney time so it was 8.09 am at Adelaide. Processed by Adelaide team.


Congratulations


----------



## jithooos

fmshihab said:


> We are waiting for months after months without any CO contact or notification. At least they should inform if there is any kind of missing docs or requires clarity of docs.




No co contact is definitely better. Trust me brother. If any clarification is necessary, they will get back to you. I know people who have waited nearly 6 months without any follow up and suddenly CO requested for further clarification. DIBP is mysterious in the way they work. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

jithooos said:


> fmshihab said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting for months after months without any CO contact or notification. At least they should inform if there is any kind of missing docs or requires clarity of docs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No co contact is definitely better. Trust me brother. If any clarification is necessary, they will get back to you. I know people who have waited nearly 6 months without any follow up and suddenly CO requested for further clarification. DIBP is mysterious in the way they work.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My cousin got his grant after 135 days without any co contact. However it was a direct grant , it took bit long. But as far as grant is in our hand the time is fair enough and wait is really worth. After all this is a waiting game. Lets hope for the best. As positivity brings the prosperity.


----------



## djdoller

Kamal 474 said:


> fmshihab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged visa application in 21Sep'17 and front loaded all the necessary docs, including medical checkup. Since then, there is no update. Experts, can you please suggest, how long it may take?
> 
> 
> 
> i lodged on 14 Sep and same situation as u r
Click to expand...

If there is no co contact in between your lodgement, the chances to get grant during this month or 2 week of january.


----------



## sagaram

I lodged my visa on Dec 1 with ALL documents , including PCC, Medicals. What are the expected timelines now? There is no correspondence yet.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

sagaram said:


> I lodged my visa on Dec 1 with ALL documents , including PCC, Medicals. What are the expected timelines now? There is no correspondence yet.




If you have provided all your documents, going by the current trends, a direct grant can be issued within 60 days of lodgement. But there is no definitive answer. Good luck!


----------



## Kamal 474

djdoller said:


> If there is no co contact in between your lodgement, the chances to get grant during this month or 2 week of january.


thanks DJ... i seriously hope it happens mate.. thanks alot


----------



## Summitkmishra

*Please help.*

Hi Friends 

I applied for my 189 (via an agent) for the ANZSCO 261313 with 80 points. Application lodged on 29 Sep 2017 and CO contacted on 14 Nov 2017 and asked for (all other documents including PCC were uploaded previously) - 

- Form 80 for me and wife (earlier agent said not to upload as they may/may not ask) 
- PTE scores for me to be sent directly (functional english for wife was already uploaded) 
- Medical to be completed for me and wife 

all documents asked were uploaded on 11 Dec 2017 and now I am watching it everyday and have the below questions - 

- The health status shows "Health clearance provided – no action required" for both me and wife - Does this mean that we both have completely cleared our medicals and nothing more is required on that part ?

- Since CO asked for the above only does that mean that the CO has already assesed all other documents and was fine with them ?

- When do you guys think a grant is expected ?

I am so anxious ... 

your responses may help with some clarity ....


----------



## jithooos

Summitkmishra said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for my 189 (via an agent) for the ANZSCO 261313 with 80 points. Application lodged on 29 Sep 2017 and CO contacted on 14 Nov 2017 and asked for (all other documents including PCC were uploaded previously) -
> 
> 
> 
> - Form 80 for me and wife (earlier agent said not to upload as they may/may not ask)
> 
> - PTE scores for me to be sent directly (functional english for wife was already uploaded)
> 
> - Medical to be completed for me and wife
> 
> 
> 
> all documents asked were uploaded on 11 Dec 2017 and now I am watching it everyday and have the below questions -
> 
> 
> 
> - The health status shows "Health clearance provided – no action required" for both me and wife - Does this mean that we both have completely cleared our medicals and nothing more is required on that part ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Since CO asked for the above only does that mean that the CO has already assesed all other documents and was fine with them ?
> 
> 
> 
> - When do you guys think a grant is expected ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am so anxious ...
> 
> 
> 
> your responses may help with some clarity ....




Hello brother 

Your Medical part is cleared and nothing is required from your end. 

Most of the cases, CO usually won’t come back for more docs. However, the chances can’t be ruled out since there have been cases were multiple CO contacts were established. 

Grant is a tricky question. Present trend says near to 100 days after CO contact. It’s no guarantee though !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summitkmishra

jithooos said:


> Hello brother
> 
> Your Medical part is cleared and nothing is required from your end.
> 
> Most of the cases, CO usually won’t come back for more docs. However, the chances can’t be ruled out since there have been cases were multiple CO contacts were established.
> 
> Grant is a tricky question. Present trend says near to 100 days after CO contact. It’s no guarantee though !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mutiple CO contacts - can you clarify what you mean with that ? and what do they ask ?


----------



## AmazingTiger

Summitkmishra said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I applied for my 189 (via an agent) for the ANZSCO 261313 with 80 points. Application lodged on 29 Sep 2017 and CO contacted on 14 Nov 2017 and asked for (all other documents including PCC were uploaded previously) -
> 
> - Form 80 for me and wife (earlier agent said not to upload as they may/may not ask)
> - PTE scores for me to be sent directly (functional english for wife was already uploaded)
> - Medical to be completed for me and wife
> 
> all documents asked were uploaded on 11 Dec 2017 and now I am watching it everyday and have the below questions -
> 
> - The health status shows "Health clearance provided – no action required" for both me and wife - Does this mean that we both have completely cleared our medicals and nothing more is required on that part ?
> 
> - Since CO asked for the above only does that mean that the CO has already assesed all other documents and was fine with them ?
> 
> - When do you guys think a grant is expected ?
> 
> I am so anxious ...
> 
> your responses may help with some clarity ....


1) health status - nothing more to do.
2) has the co seen all your docs and is okay with it ? Most likely, but it is not a must.
3) when would you get a grant ? Ruling out exceptions and any drastic pickup in speed on DIBPs side, you are looking at 90-100 days from the date of contact. Now that is at best a guesstimate looking at how other cases with similar circumstances was and is being handled. No one can give a definitive answer.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Summitkmishra said:


> Mutiple CO contacts - can you clarify what you mean with that ? and what do they ask ?




See, most likely your case will be picked up by another CO during the next review or the same CO might be going through all the docs before issuing grant. If they find anything unclear or missing, it can lead to another CO contact. As I said, it’s uncommon and you don’t have to worry. Just giving you a general idea of how DIBP works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summitkmishra

jithooos said:


> Hello brother
> 
> Your Medical part is cleared and nothing is required from your end.
> 
> Most of the cases, CO usually won’t come back for more docs. However, the chances can’t be ruled out since there have been cases were multiple CO contacts were established.
> 
> Grant is a tricky question. Present trend says near to 100 days after CO contact. It’s no guarantee though !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mutiple CO contacts - can you clarify what you mean with that ? and what do they ask ?


----------



## Summitkmishra

jithooos said:


> See, most likely your case will be picked up by another CO during the next review or the same CO might be going through all the docs before issuing grant. If they find anything unclear or missing, it can lead to another CO contact. As I said, it’s uncommon and you don’t have to worry. Just giving you a general idea of how DIBP works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would one know if the CO has seen the docs already ?


----------



## jithooos

Summitkmishra said:


> How would one know if the CO has seen the docs already ?




No one can predict any such thing buddy. Now all you have to do is, wait !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summitkmishra

Summitkmishra said:


> How would one know if the CO has seen the docs already ?


Is it not the case that the CO will review the application and then ask for any document which are missing ? which would mean they have seen all other documents ?


----------



## AmazingTiger

Summitkmishra said:


> Is it not the case that the CO will review the application and then ask for any document which are missing ? which would mean they have seen all other documents ?


Dude, AFAIK the standard operating procedure for a CO in DIBP, if it is available, is certainly not known to anyone in this forum.

So,to your question, no one can assertively say one way or the other.

Educated guess is that all your other docs should be ok.

I will be surprised if you get a different answer from anyone else in this forum or anywhere else.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

AmazingTiger said:


> Summitkmishra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it not the case that the CO will review the application and then ask for any document which are missing ? which would mean they have seen all other documents ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, AFAIK the standard operating procedure for a CO in DIBP, if it is available, is certainly not known to anyone in this forum.
> 
> So,to your question, no one can assertively say one way or the other.
> 
> Educated guess is that all your other docs should be ok.
> 
> I will be surprised if you get a different answer from anyone else in this forum or anywhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi bro. Do you have any idea , up to what time the grant has sent by generator? I mean by aussie time from ......... to ..........?


----------



## csmvinod

*189 Visa Granted Today*

Guys, 

I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier. 

I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.

Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).

My timeline is below for your reference:

ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts) 
EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
Invited: 18/10/2017
Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
IED: 22/10/2018


----------



## srinivassv

Hi Friends,

My current 457 work permit is going to expire in 3 days.
Last month I have applied for PR(189) and got bridging VISA. I'm still in Australia. Do I need to inform to the Immi department about my 457 VISA expiry.
In the website, it clearly mentoned that, if visa cancels, then only need to inform them, but in my case, my 457 is expiring (not cancelled).

suggessions plz..

Thanks,
Srini


----------



## kinnu369

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018


Congrats mate!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018


Congratulations, all the very best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018



Congrats way to go


----------



## JayJJ

Hi All, I had lodged my 189 visa request on 23-Oct and got a CO contact today.
They have asked to send the PTE score from the pearson vue directly to DIBP.
I had already shared it from the portal as soon as I had the results back in Jan. So its not allowing me to send the report to same recipient again.
And I had already attached the report in ImmiAccount as well.
Any suggestions on how to proceed?


----------



## djdoller

JayJJ said:


> Hi All, I had lodged my 189 visa request on 23-Oct and got a CO contact today.
> They have asked to send the PTE score from the pearson vue directly to DIBP.
> I had already shared it from the portal as soon as I had the results back in Jan. So its not allowing me to send the report to same recipient again.
> And I had already attached the report in ImmiAccount as well.
> Any suggestions on how to proceed?


Send email to PTE for allowing you to send it again. It will take 1 or 2 days to do so.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018


Congrats mate and best of luck for the future..........cheers.


----------



## Kevin22

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018


Any employment verifications?????


----------



## AbhayJha

djdoller said:


> Send email to PTE for allowing you to send it again. It will take 1 or 2 days to do so.


Pte will not be able to allow anyone to resend the scores to same recipient. Sadly we also got the CO contact for same reason despite sending the scores and attaching a pdf. As suggested by somebody on this forum earlier, we sent email to pte team and made them respond to us that our scores are already sent to dibp and hence if they are not able to view it they need to contact pte team themselves. They reverted in 2 days and we attached their email, screenshot of the page where it says score is already sent to dibp and the result score again and replied back to dibp. We had lodged on 15th Oct. Now as per the current trend, looks like we need to wait another 3 months atleast for another contact or a grant whatever. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018


A great opportunity is at your door step. Do just go for it. Congrats bro.


----------



## Trancoso

I have posted the question below in another thread and I am re-posting here, as I think the audience might be more appropriate:

Does anyone has any clue on how the occupation ceilings and invitations sent to date drives the upcoming invitations? 

For instance: in my occupation 19 invitations have been sent to date with an occupation ceiling of 1000, which means less than 2%. I see that for some other occupations the number of invitations sent can be greater than 50% (in relation to the occupation ceiling). 

Thus, to what extent would these figures impact the occupation prioritization when invitations are sent out?


----------



## djdoller

AbhayJha said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Send email to PTE for allowing you to send it again. It will take 1 or 2 days to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Pte will not be able to allow anyone to resend the scores to same recipient. Sadly we also got the CO contact for same reason despite sending the scores and attaching a pdf. As suggested by somebody on this forum earlier, we sent email to pte team and made them respond to us that our scores are already sent to dibp and hence if they are not able to view it they need to contact pte team themselves. They reverted in 2 days and we attached their email, screenshot of the page where it says score is already sent to dibp and the result score again and replied back to dibp. We had lodged on 15th Oct. Now as per the current trend, looks like we need to wait another 3 months atleast for another contact or a grant whatever.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

According to this I assume that dibp is setting the timeline by asking again and again for PTE Score. As applicants already sent the score in immi a/c and also allowed in portal. Then no point to ask it again. But I observed during last couple of weeks that dibp is asking few documents for repetingly. So dont loose hope its only the setting up the timeline for not to flow up the back log. Hope for best.


----------



## djdoller

Trancoso said:


> I have posted the question below in another thread and I am re-posting here, as I think the audience might be more appropriate:
> 
> Does anyone has any clue on how the occupation ceilings and invitations sent to date drives the upcoming invitations?
> 
> For instance: in my occupation 19 invitations have been sent to date with an occupation ceiling of 1000, which means less than 2%. I see that for some other occupations the number of invitations sent can be greater than 50% (in relation to the occupation ceiling).
> 
> Thus, to what extent would these figures impact the occupation prioritization when invitations are sent out?


It is because of few pro rata occupations are involved in dibp since few years. Earlier this system was working on FIFO based. But now its torally up to pro rata and also desired by dibp team. If dibp want to send invite to other occupation with 60 or 65 points , they can do it. But unfortunately they stop sending invote to low pointers in any trades.


----------



## Trancoso

djdoller said:


> It is because of few pro rata occupations are involved in dibp since few years. Earlier this system was working on FIFO based. But now its torally up to pro rata and also desired by dibp team. If dibp want to send invite to other occupation with 60 or 65 points , they can do it. But unfortunately they stop sending invote to low pointers in any trades.


Thanks for your reply @djdoller!

I understand that most of the invitations sent are for pro rata occupations. 

But considering only the quota for non pro rata, do you know if the difference between "occupation ceiling" and "invitations to date" or the percentage of invitations in relation to the allocated ceiling would drive any prioritization for occupations? According to your explanation of "FIFO basis" (I had to google FIFO to understand its meaning) these figures had no importance before, but now they may guide the DIBP subjective decision of what it is entirely up to them. Any thoughts?


----------



## jainepat

Hi guys,

I have one question regarding my 190 EOI. While submitting EOI I have selected Any state instead of NSW or VIC, so does it make any difference than submitting separate EOI for NSW and VIC .?
I can see many of you have submitted separate EOI for both state.



261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## djdoller

Trancoso said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is because of few pro rata occupations are involved in dibp since few years. Earlier this system was working on FIFO based. But now its torally up to pro rata and also desired by dibp team. If dibp want to send invite to other occupation with 60 or 65 points , they can do it. But unfortunately they stop sending invote to low pointers in any trades.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply @djdoller!
> 
> I understand that most of the invitations sent are for pro rata occupations.
> 
> But considering only the quota for non pro rata, do you know if the difference between "occupation ceiling" and "invitations to date" or the percentage of invitations in relation to the allocated ceiling would drive any prioritization for occupations? According to your explanation of "FIFO basis" (I had to google FIFO to understand its meaning) these figures had no importance before, but now they may guide the DIBP subjective decision of what it is entirely up to them. Any thoughts?
Click to expand...

I have analysed since last 2 years that earlier dibp was sending the invite from 60 pointets to 80 or more. This means they included the non pro rata occupation first and then only the higher points in pro rata. At that time also each states was nominated to many applicants as the need base of labour market was very higher side. Earlier NSW recorded the invite more than 4000 applicants and other stated were stand high in invite. But recent year it seems that the 189 pro rata is breaking this rule by inviting only the higher point applicants. Other side all states are avoiding to invite more applicants incompare to last 2 years. So this shows that new near future dibp and all states will need the higher pointers applicants only. So i can see here that 60 and 65 pointers will be in trouble to get invite if more higher pointers will increased. And it is a rule that why dibp should invite lower pointers if they already have a huge back log of higher pointers?


----------



## NAVK

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My current 457 work permit is going to expire in 3 days.
> Last month I have applied for PR(189) and got bridging VISA. I'm still in Australia. Do I need to inform to the Immi department about my 457 VISA expiry.
> In the website, it clearly mentoned that, if visa cancels, then only need to inform them, but in my case, my 457 is expiring (not cancelled).
> 
> suggessions plz..
> 
> Thanks,
> Srini


Hi Srini.. no need to inform Dibp in this case..your bridging visa becomes active after your 457 visa expires.


----------



## djdoller

FIFO IS the short form of first in first out , which is used in logic circuit and in IT engineering. The same meaning earlier dibp was followed first come first serve. Means whoever applicants applied at the desired point test they were eligible to applied fir visa. There were no rules applied for EOI and pro rata. But now its titally changed. Even 65 pointers in non pro rata applicants are waiting since last 2 or 3 rounds. This is really unsatishfactory out come. But still we have to accept it anyhow.


----------



## sapgrctrainer

Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.

Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016

AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017

Grant: 18 DEC 2017


----------



## djdoller

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Congrats bro.


----------



## lingling

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Congrats. Before the AHC verification on 30/11, were there missed verification request?


----------



## djdoller

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


At what time you got grant email?


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Grant Delay*

Mates


it seems that DIBP forgot June Applicants :confused2:


----------



## naveenttf

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Hi bro,

could you please tell here what verification done by AHC? they called you or your employer??


----------



## sapgrctrainer

they asked me roles and responsibilities along with recent three months payslip and bank statement


----------



## sapgrctrainer

No bro no verification calls


----------



## gbedan

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018


Congratulations


----------



## gbedan

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Congratulations


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Congrats bro.....and best of luck for the future.

Whenever you get time plz update the forum with major/minor details of your year long journey...


----------



## manuks007

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Congrats!!

When is your IED?


----------



## joy79

Hi Sun..Congrats on your grant! Could you please let me know if you clicked on Information Provided button alone after submitting your docs or did you also reply to the email? I lodged by application on Aug 9th and IP pressed on Sep 8th, and still waiting for the grant. I see a lot of CO contacted people, whose visas were lodged after me getting grants, hence getting worried now.




Sun S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share that got the Grant on 13 Dec.
> 
> Below are the timelines from lodgement hope it helps someone.
> 
> Visa Lodged on : 3 Aug 2017
> CO catct for additional doc : 5 Sep 2017
> Document loaded :15 Sep 2017
> Grant : 13 Dec 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sapgrctrainer

Thanks buddy


----------



## sapgrctrainer

May 2018 is my IED.

Cheers!


----------



## tasi

sapgrctrainer said:


> May 2018 is my IED.
> 
> Cheers!


You got your grant within a month? Are you onshore or offshore? I lodged mine on 9th of november!


----------



## quynhtong2889

sapgrctrainer said:


> they asked me roles and responsibilities along with recent three months payslip and bank statement


 Hi ! What're you submit document before they asked?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sapgrctrainer

I have directly sent the requested documents to AHC officer.


----------



## quynhtong2889

quynhtong2889 said:


> Congratulations mate
> What're you submit document before they asked?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

sapgrctrainer said:


> No bro no verification calls


You mean, AHC contacted you by email??? no phone calls/emails to your employer??

congratulations and thank you for reply bro


----------



## csmvinod

Kevin22 said:


> Any employment verifications?????


None mate!


----------



## sapgrctrainer

they contacted me by phone and gave email id to which i have sent the requested documents


----------



## quynhtong2889

sapgrctrainer said:


> I have directly sent the requested documents to AHC officer.


Thanks for reply 
You mean they requested recent 3 months payslip and bank statement and then you're directly sent the requested documents to them.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Sorry, just saw it was 2016.
Any specific reason why it took so much time?


----------



## Nmonga32

Hey guys,

I have a very short IED of approx 2 months. Got my visa on 14 Dec with and IED of 23 Feb. I am planning to email my CO for extension stating that my company's notice period is 3 months. Do you think this will hold?

and secondly and more importantly, will i be asked to redo medicals/PCC?


----------



## joy79

Any thoughts anyone? Pressing IP alone is enough right? Or should I email them as well after 3 months now? 



joy79 said:


> Hi Sun..Congrats on your grant! Could you please let me know if you clicked on Information Provided button alone after submitting your docs or did you also reply to the email? I lodged by application on Aug 9th and IP pressed on Sep 8th, and still waiting for the grant. I see a lot of CO contacted people, whose visas were lodged after me getting grants, hence getting worried now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share that got the Grant on 13 Dec.
> 
> Below are the timelines from lodgement hope it helps someone.
> 
> Visa Lodged on : 3 Aug 2017
> CO catct for additional doc : 5 Sep 2017
> Document loaded :15 Sep 2017
> Grant : 13 Dec 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ashishjain

VISA GRANTED!!!

Details in signature []


----------



## djdoller

ashishjain said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Details in signature [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Congrats mate


----------



## fmshihab

ashishjain said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Details in signature []


Congratulations


----------



## ajayaustralia

joy79 said:


> Any thoughts anyone? Pressing IP alone is enough right? Or should I email them as well after 3 months now?


That is enough, but sending an email won't hurt anybody. All the emails sent by the applicant are attached to the applicants Immi account. You can even put an add-on/extension(It was mentioned on this forum somewhere but i don't remember the name) on your browser which can tell you if your email was read by someone in DIBP.


Wishing you all the Best,
AJ


----------



## fmshihab

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


Congratulations


----------



## JayJJ

ajayaustralia said:


> That is enough, but sending an email won't hurt anybody. All the emails sent by the applicant are attached to the applicants Immi account. You can even put an add-on/extension(It was mentioned on this forum somewhere but i don't remember the name) on your browser which can tell you if your email was read by someone in DIBP.
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the Best,
> AJ


Hi there,

I have uploaded the requested document and hit Information Provided.
How do I send mail to them?
Do I need to send to the email ID mentioned in the footer of the document which had the requested info?
If I send from my personal mail ID how does the mail get attached to my Immiaccount?


----------



## ajayaustralia

JayJJ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have uploaded the requested document and hit Information Provided.
> How do I send mail to them?
> Do I need to send to the email ID mentioned in the footer of the document which had the requested info?
> If I send from my personal mail ID how does the mail get attached to my Immiaccount?



Yes, the email mentioned in the footer is correct(gsm.alloc*).

Very hard question to answer and won't be able to answer here on this forum, but every email you send should be recorded somewhere for a legal purpose. What is the use of email(Unless it is mentioned for a specific purpose).My answer is quite generic but hope you got the message.


----------



## joy79

Thanks for your reply Ajay



ajayaustralia said:


> joy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts anyone? Pressing IP alone is enough right? Or should I email them as well after 3 months now?
> 
> 
> 
> That is enough, but sending an email won't hurt anybody. All the emails sent by the applicant are attached to the applicants Immi account. You can even put an add-on/extension(It was mentioned on this forum somewhere but i don't remember the name) on your browser which can tell you if your email was read by someone in DIBP.
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the Best,
> AJ
Click to expand...


----------



## JayJJ

ajayaustralia said:


> Yes, the email mentioned in the footer is correct(gsm.alloc*).
> 
> Very hard question to answer and won't be able to answer here on this forum, but every email you send should be recorded somewhere for a legal purpose. What is the use of email(Unless it is mentioned for a specific purpose).My answer is quite generic but hope you got the message.


Thanks.


----------



## klusarun

congrats buddy


----------



## klusarun

sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017


congrats mate


----------



## kinnu369

ashishjain said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Details in signature []


congrats and all the best!!


----------



## asifbahrian

Does anyone have a rough idea that, in how many days a person can expect 189 visa grant after EV (employment verification)? assuming all the required documents are already uploaded and no CO contact is required.


----------



## tusharmodgil

*Status post Immi commencement*

Hello,

Has anyone got the grant post receiving the immigration commencement email?




Thanks!!!
Tushar Modgil

Total points - 70
ACS - 20-June-2016
EOI - 21-Jun-2016
PTE - 02-May-2017 ( 3rd attempt)
Invitation - 26-jul-2017
Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manuks007

sapgrctrainer said:


> May 2018 is my IED.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

Oh good. So you have enough time to move to Australia. Can you please share your timelines? Was your medical/PCC done later?


----------



## LadyZebo

tusharmodgil said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone got the grant post receiving the immigration commencement email?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Tushar Modgil
> 
> Total points - 70
> ACS - 20-June-2016
> EOI - 21-Jun-2016
> PTE - 02-May-2017 ( 3rd attempt)
> Invitation - 26-jul-2017
> Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
> Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
> Grant :fingerscrossed:


i have also received immi assessment commence email since November 6, 2017

Praying for our direct grant soon by God's grace


----------



## bhagat.dabas

tusharmodgil said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone got the grant post receiving the immigration commencement email?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Tushar Modgil
> 
> Total points - 70
> ACS - 20-June-2016
> EOI - 21-Jun-2016
> PTE - 02-May-2017 ( 3rd attempt)
> Invitation - 26-jul-2017
> Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
> Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
> Grant :fingerscrossed:




I have the same timeline as yours

Still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

LadyZebo said:


> i have also received immi assessment commence email since November 6, 2017
> 
> Praying for our direct grant soon by God's grace


This is a standard email, it does not mean much really. It is better to rely on average processing times as per recent trends, and global processing time indicator.


----------



## sujitswaroop

*Contact Officer Assignment*

Hi Folks
Approximately how long does it take to get the CO assigned after the payment is made. I got my invite on 9th November, made the payment a couple of weeks before and uploaded all the relevant documents to the site. 

I am yet to get a CO assigned and there is no IP button as well, I was told that the IP button gets enabled after the CO is assigned. 

How long does it take before the CO is assigned?


----------



## andreyx108b

sujitswaroop said:


> Hi Folks
> Approximately how long does it take to get the CO assigned after the payment is made. I got my invite on 9th November, made the payment a couple of weeks before and uploaded all the relevant documents to the site.
> 
> I am yet to get a CO assigned and there is no IP button as well, I was told that the IP button gets enabled after the CO is assigned.
> 
> How long does it take before the CO is assigned?


CO would take on average 3-8 weeks to get in touch for most of the cases. 

There are some exceptions, some wait less, some wait longer.


----------



## sonamt

csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> 
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> 
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> 
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> 
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> 
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> 
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> 
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> 
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> 
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> 
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> 
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> 
> IED: 22/10/2018




Did you wait for the CO to ask you to undergo medical or you did it proactively? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Too much frustated, 10-aug-2017 visa lodge date and today is my 97th day after co contact but still no news of grant. DIBP work is really unpredictable.


----------



## jagspro

*Received Direct GRANT Today*

Hey Frndz,

Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days) 

ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
PTE: 22/Mar/17 
EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
Invite: 20/Sept/17
Lodged: 23/Oct/17 
Pre-uploaded all docs.
Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
Offshore.

Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.

All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !! 
:yo:


----------



## AmazingTiger

jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


Congratulations, best of luck for your future !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

Hi Guys, 

I got my medicals done immediately after lodging the visa in Oct2017. 
All medical test were cleared and immiaccount status changed to "Health clearance provided – no action required" in just 4 days.
I got a CO contact requesting for health undertaking. What could be the reason for asking this even though all tests were cleared as per the status in immiaccount?
Earlier this year, I travelled to Europe for which I had to go for TB test (xray and mantoux) for visa. No health issues were detected even then.


----------



## naveenttf

jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


Congratulations bro, mine is lodge date 28th oct, waiting for response - counting days


----------



## HARINDERJEET

jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


Congrats and best of luck for the future....


----------



## Kevin22

Nedsrtark said:


> Mates
> 
> 
> it seems that DIBP forgot June Applicants



Dont say that man


----------



## sultan_azam

Summitkmishra said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I applied for my 189 (via an agent) for the ANZSCO 261313 with 80 points. Application lodged on 29 Sep 2017 and CO contacted on 14 Nov 2017 and asked for (all other documents including PCC were uploaded previously) -
> 
> - Form 80 for me and wife (earlier agent said not to upload as they may/may not ask)
> - PTE scores for me to be sent directly (functional english for wife was already uploaded)
> - Medical to be completed for me and wife
> 
> all documents asked were uploaded on 11 Dec 2017 and now I am watching it everyday and have the below questions -
> 
> - The health status shows "Health clearance provided – no action required" for both me and wife - Does this mean that we both have completely cleared our medicals and nothing more is required on that part ?
> 
> - Since CO asked for the above only does that mean that the CO has already assesed all other documents and was fine with them ?
> 
> - When do you guys think a grant is expected ?
> 
> I am so anxious ...
> 
> your responses may help with some clarity ....


1. no issues with medicals, all clear
2. all other documents are enough to proceed with verifications(if any)
3. unpredictable


----------



## sultan_azam

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My current 457 work permit is going to expire in 3 days.
> Last month I have applied for PR(189) and got bridging VISA. I'm still in Australia. Do I need to inform to the Immi department about my 457 VISA expiry.
> In the website, it clearly mentoned that, if visa cancels, then only need to inform them, but in my case, my 457 is expiring (not cancelled).
> 
> suggessions plz..
> 
> Thanks,
> Srini


you can call them and discuss this... it wont cost much as you are onshore


----------



## sultan_azam

JayJJ said:


> Hi All, I had lodged my 189 visa request on 23-Oct and got a CO contact today.
> They have asked to send the PTE score from the pearson vue directly to DIBP.
> I had already shared it from the portal as soon as I had the results back in Jan. So its not allowing me to send the report to same recipient again.
> And I had already attached the report in ImmiAccount as well.
> Any suggestions on how to proceed?


try sending once again.. let the error message pop up... take a screenshot of this and upload inside immiaccount.. 

you may have received an email when report was sent to DIBP in january.. take pdf of that email and upload inside immiaccount...


----------



## harsm123

Grant for 24 October and 22 October lodged ones today in immitracker..
All the best to all..!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sun S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to share that got the Grant on 13 Dec.
> 
> Below are the timelines from lodgement hope it helps someone.
> 
> Visa Lodged on : 3 Aug 2017
> CO catct for additional doc : 5 Sep 2017
> Document loaded :15 Sep 2017
> Grant : 13 Dec 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





csmvinod said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am very happy to inform that my wife, 2 kids and I have been granted with 189 visa a couple of minutes earlier.
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the past 6 months and been actively following up all conversations in this forum. You guys have been doing a wonderful job in terms of sharing information and providing insights, to people like me who are unaware of many facts.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your support and information sharing, especially djdollar, jithoos, zachs, and many more whose screen names I keep forgetting (I am even used to quote you guys when discussing with wife).
> 
> My timeline is below for your reference:
> 
> ANZSCO:233914 (75Pts)
> EA Result Positive: 11/Apr/2017
> PTE-A 1st Attempt 27/02/2017: R80 L81 S66 W84
> EOI 189: (65 Points) DoE: 11/04/2017
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt 09/10/2017: R86 L86 S81 W85
> EOI 189: (75 Points) DoE: 11/10/2017
> Invited: 18/10/2017
> Indian PCC: 24/10/2017
> Singapore PCC: 27/10/2017
> Visa lodged: 21/10/17, Docs upload: 21/10/17
> Medicals: 01/11/2017 to 06/11/2017
> Grant: 18/12/2017, GSM Adelaide
> IED: 22/10/2018





sapgrctrainer said:


> Hurray my visa has been granted after long time.
> 
> Application submitted : 21 NOV 2016
> 
> AHC Verification : 30 NOV 2017
> 
> Grant: 18 DEC 2017





ashishjain said:


> VISA GRANTED!!!
> 
> Details in signature []





jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


c


jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


c


jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


c


jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## MohAdnan

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My current 457 work permit is going to expire in 3 days.
> Last month I have applied for PR(189) and got bridging VISA. I'm still in Australia. Do I need to inform to the Immi department about my 457 VISA expiry.
> In the website, it clearly mentoned that, if visa cancels, then only need to inform them, but in my case, my 457 is expiring (not cancelled).
> 
> suggessions plz..
> 
> Thanks,
> Srini


Hi,

You don't have to inform anyone. As soon as your subsequent visa expires your bridging visa will be activated straightaway and you will have valid visa with same conditions as previous subsequent visa (457 in this case).


----------



## tasi

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me in filling out the part of form 80 which asks about OTHER NAMES-

In the visa application form, it asks if you have been known by any other names, which i assumed were legal names on government-issued documents like AADHAAR, PAN, passports, drivers licences, birth certificate. It does not provide any description of what the 'other names' are.

On form 80, it asks ALL other names, including aliases and preferred names. Now, what does that specifically mean, like nick names? What is the definition of an alias in the eyes of immigration?


----------



## sukdev.dutt

hari_it_ram said:


> I am not sure about the upload problem, but one of my friend told, he cant see the saved application in "my account" section under "list of applications", however, I can able to see and save apps. Guess there are few issues with Immi account.



Hello Hari_it_ram, 


I need some serious help, regarding ACS - 261311. I just got my ACS results where my current 3years of employment is not suitable. Title here is "Operations engineer"..other two companies are ok where title was Unix administrator and System and Network administrator. I believe my skill here in current company goes over 65% match and as follows:-

This is to certify that Mr. Sukdeb Kumar Datta has been working for Escenic Asia Limited (Dhaka, Bangladesh) serving the company in the position as under:

Dates
Position Type
Employee Type
Location 
1 April 2015 - ongoing
Operations Engineer
Full time (40hr)
Dhaka, Bangladesh

Key Responsibilities and Accountabilities:
Designing, Developing and Implementing SaaS (Software as a service) software for escenic cloud customers
Building and implementing complex data model for escenic cloud customer’s production system.
Performance tuning, improvement, balancing, usability, automation of customer and local development systems. 
Integrate new software products with existing systems leveraging various operations procedures.
Measuring the performance of the software environment to verify behavior and resilience. 
Develop data, process and network models to optimize architecture and to evaluate the performance and reliability of designs before finalize production system. 
Plan, design and co-ordinate the development, installation, integration and operation of escenic software with the teams in Oslo. 
Assess, test, troubleshoot, document, upgrade and develop maintenance procedures for operating systems, communications environments and applications software.
Perform functional testing of the system on a full installation that replicates real world usage. 
Provide documentation and overall support to partners, solving any software issue that may arise during operation
Maintain operations standard compliance.
Apply technical expertise to investigate and resolve customer software issues
Close collaboration with the team members in Bangladesh, Norway and Denmark offices


I have total 65 points with this ACS result of acceptance of 2 years thus 0 points. In reality I have near 7 years of valid experience. Should I go for EOI with this ? or go for an apeal or review? I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 for PTE.


----------



## shobhgarg

Kevin22 said:


> Dont say that man


____________

Ask us the March applicants :frusty:

right djdollar?


----------



## Kevin22

shobhgarg said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont say that man
> 
> 
> 
> ____________
> 
> Ask us the March applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right djdollar?
Click to expand...

Ul must have exceeded 8 months. Ul must have tried calling???
Any verifications atleast????


----------



## tasi

shobhgarg said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont say that man
> 
> 
> 
> ____________
> 
> Ask us the March applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right djdollar?
Click to expand...





Why dontyou contact DIBP? People did that on this forum and got a reply within weeks. Keep in mind its only if your case is taking longer than the published processing timw


----------



## tasi

sukdev.dutt said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the upload problem, but one of my friend told, he cant see the saved application in "my account" section under "list of applications", however, I can able to see and save apps. Guess there are few issues with Immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hari_it_ram,
> 
> 
> I need some serious help, regarding ACS - 261311. I just got my ACS results where my current 3years of employment is not suitable. Title here is "Operations engineer"..other two companies are ok where title was Unix administrator and System and Network administrator. I believe my skill here in current company goes over 65% match and as follows:-
> 
> This is to certify that Mr. Sukdeb Kumar Datta has been working for Escenic Asia Limited (Dhaka, Bangladesh) serving the company in the position as under:
> 
> Dates
> Position Type
> Employee Type
> Location
> 1 April 2015 - ongoing
> Operations Engineer
> Full time (40hr)
> Dhaka, Bangladesh
> 
> Key Responsibilities and Accountabilities:
> Designing, Developing and Implementing SaaS (Software as a service) software for escenic cloud customers
> Building and implementing complex data model for escenic cloud customer’s production system.
> Performance tuning, improvement, balancing, usability, automation of customer and local development systems.
> Integrate new software products with existing systems leveraging various operations procedures.
> Measuring the performance of the software environment to verify behavior and resilience.
> Develop data, process and network models to optimize architecture and to evaluate the performance and reliability of designs before finalize production system.
> Plan, design and co-ordinate the development, installation, integration and operation of escenic software with the teams in Oslo.
> Assess, test, troubleshoot, document, upgrade and develop maintenance procedures for operating systems, communications environments and applications software.
> Perform functional testing of the system on a full installation that replicates real world usage.
> Provide documentation and overall support to partners, solving any software issue that may arise during operation
> Maintain operations standard compliance.
> Apply technical expertise to investigate and resolve customer software issues
> Close collaboration with the team members in Bangladesh, Norway and Denmark offices
> 
> 
> I have total 65 points with this ACS result of acceptance of 2 years thus 0 points. In reality I have near 7 years of valid experience. Should I go for EOI with this ? or go for an apeal or review? I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 for PTE.
Click to expand...


If ACS doesnt accept your experience as relevant at a skilled level, DIBP will definitely not. Appeal ACS or lodge an EOI without experience and hope for the best.


----------



## naveenttf

Aug2017 and Oct2017 applications are moving as per Myimmitracker, praying god for grant


----------



## au513

Hi Guys, 

I got my medicals done immediately after lodging the visa in Oct2017. 
All medical test were cleared and immiaccount status changed to "Health clearance provided – no action required" in just 4 days.
I got a CO contact requesting for health undertaking. What could be the reason for asking this even though all tests were cleared as per the status in immiaccount?
Earlier this year, I travelled to Europe for which I had to go for TB test (xray and mantoux) for visa. No health issues were detected even then.
Any suggestions why this was asked?


----------



## djdoller

sukdev.dutt said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the upload problem, but one of my friend told, he cant see the saved application in "my account" section under "list of applications", however, I can able to see and save apps. Guess there are few issues with Immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hari_it_ram,
> 
> 
> I need some serious help, regarding ACS - 261311. I just got my ACS results where my current 3years of employment is not suitable. Title here is "Operations engineer"..other two companies are ok where title was Unix administrator and System and Network administrator. I believe my skill here in current company goes over 65% match and as follows:-
> 
> This is to certify that Mr. Sukdeb Kumar Datta has been working for Escenic Asia Limited (Dhaka, Bangladesh) serving the company in the position as under:
> 
> Dates
> Position Type
> Employee Type
> Location
> 1 April 2015 - ongoing
> Operations Engineer
> Full time (40hr)
> Dhaka, Bangladesh
> 
> Key Responsibilities and Accountabilities:
> Designing, Developing and Implementing SaaS (Software as a service) software for escenic cloud customers
> Building and implementing complex data model for escenic cloud customer’s production system.
> Performance tuning, improvement, balancing, usability, automation of customer and local development systems.
> Integrate new software products with existing systems leveraging various operations procedures.
> Measuring the performance of the software environment to verify behavior and resilience.
> Develop data, process and network models to optimize architecture and to evaluate the performance and reliability of designs before finalize production system.
> Plan, design and co-ordinate the development, installation, integration and operation of escenic software with the teams in Oslo.
> Assess, test, troubleshoot, document, upgrade and develop maintenance procedures for operating systems, communications environments and applications software.
> Perform functional testing of the system on a full installation that replicates real world usage.
> Provide documentation and overall support to partners, solving any software issue that may arise during operation
> Maintain operations standard compliance.
> Apply technical expertise to investigate and resolve customer software issues
> Close collaboration with the team members in Bangladesh, Norway and Denmark offices
> 
> 
> I have total 65 points with this ACS result of acceptance of 2 years thus 0 points. In reality I have near 7 years of valid experience. Should I go for EOI with this ? or go for an apeal or review? I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 for PTE.
Click to expand...

Try 190sc. You will get 5 points from state. Nsw is better for acs guys. Just 300AUD is more that you have to pay for nomination. Day by day this compitition is increasing and you will loose the hope after january if something will get changed. Best luck


----------



## djdoller

tasi said:


> shobhgarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont say that man
> 
> 
> 
> ____________
> 
> Ask us the March applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right djdollar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why dontyou contact DIBP? People did that on this forum and got a reply within weeks. Keep in mind its only if your case is taking longer than the published processing timw
Click to expand...

There is no point to call dibp even the timeline is exceed. Many applicants are waiting since 1 year. And it is not new to wait more than their timeline. Earlier during 2007 to 2012 people waited for more than 18 months . Even onshore applicants waited long. If we look at the current trends people are getting the grant after 100 days from last co contact. Patience is the only way. And we all will get the grant one day. Hope for the best.


----------



## Prash8101

Hi Folks,

I need your humble advice in following issue.

My brother is trying to assess his education (Completed Masters in IS from Australia) from ACS as ICT security Specialist for second time (His first assessment was for software engineer (261313) which is a positive one).ACS has now advised him his education is not closely related to ICT security specialist and given him a below list of occupation to choose.
261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
261112 (System Analysts)
261311 (Analyst Programmer)
261312 (Developer Programmer)
261313 (Software Engineer)
261314 (Software Tester)
261399 (Software and Application Programmer)

He is been working as Level 1 Service engineer from past February (2017) (In Australia), so this February (2018) it will be 1 yr.

He has already dropped his file with 65 Points(Under Software Engineer) in July(28) 2017 waiting for invitation.

Obviously, he doesn’t want to go for ICT business analyst & System Analyst as current trend indicates invitation is not guaranteed even if you have 75 points with these codes and he will have 70 points if he gets his qualification & experience assessed as positive for these codes.

My Questions?
1)So now my question which occupation he needs to choose so that going forward ACS can except his current experience with that occupation to claim 5 points?
2) He is trying to convince ACS assessor that his education & current experience is closely related to ICT security specialist and he has already submitted a Employee reference letter(from current employer) to ACS. Will it be ok to produce another experience letter to ACS with service engineer as designation and roles and responsibilities as software engineer to claim 5 points using first Assessment ( which is 261313 positive one).?
3) Will there be any change in ACS approach if he assess his experience after 1 yrs(after Feb 2018) with same occupation (ICT security Specialist)? Can he get positive assessment along with his experience?

Note: ACS has clearly told him he is assessing only his education and asked him to drop another application once his experience reaches 1 yr. as their criteria to assess post study work assessment needs to have at least 1 yr. of experience.

Your insights in this are highly appreciated.


----------



## sukdev.dutt

djdoller said:


> Try 190sc. You will get 5 points from state. Nsw is better for acs guys. Just 300AUD is more that you have to pay for nomination. Day by day this compitition is increasing and you will loose the hope after january if something will get changed. Best luck



Thanks for your inputs. As being completely new here I am a little confused, with NSW sponsorship I have the chance to live in Canberra or Sydney right for mandatory 2 years. Sydney is a good place for IT professionals. Can you please real world scenario why NSW sponsorship or any other would be better. I am just sad right now for the ACS result. I could have 75 which is now 65 only. Also grant is very very slow now a days. Though I am gonna fill EOI with this anyway. Thanks man!


----------



## sukdev.dutt

tasi said:


> If ACS doesnt accept your experience as relevant at a skilled level, DIBP will definitely not. Appeal ACS or lodge an EOI without experience and hope for the best.


Apply with no experience! It breaks my heart. Do I have a fair chance even if I apply without any job experiences..? Will that be a problem later finding a job? With current ACS result I have 0 points for Job anyway. You mean DIBP won't accept my current experience? If so, how thats gonna affect my luck in the future in finding a job there.


----------



## visakh

Have a query about INITIAL ENTRY!!

Me (main applicant) and my wife (dependent) have got 189 Visa lately. And we have planned to make an initial entry.

Is it possible for us to enter Australia independently?
In detail, can I travel alone first and she can join me later?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## buntygwt

visakh said:


> Have a query about INITIAL ENTRY!!
> 
> Me (main applicant) and my wife (dependent) have got 189 Visa lately. And we have planned to make an initial entry.
> 
> Is it possible for us to enter Australia independently?
> In detail, can I travel alone first and she can join me later?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes you can do that, totally depends upon u.
but each applicant must make first entry before the expiry of IED.

good luck.


----------



## tasi

sukdev.dutt said:


> Apply with no experience! It breaks my heart. Do I have a fair chance even if I apply without any job experiences..? Will that be a problem later finding a job? With current ACS result I have 0 points for Job anyway. You mean DIBP won't accept my current experience? If so, how thats gonna affect my luck in the future in finding a job there.


As long as you get a invite and you can substantiate your claims on the EOI, it doesnt matter, you will get the visa. 0 point for job will have no impact on your future job hunt.


----------



## djdoller

sukdev.dutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try 190sc. You will get 5 points from state. Nsw is better for acs guys. Just 300AUD is more that you have to pay for nomination. Day by day this compitition is increasing and you will loose the hope after january if something will get changed. Best luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your inputs. As being completely new here I am a little confused, with NSW sponsorship I have the chance to live in Canberra or Sydney right for mandatory 2 years. Sydney is a good place for IT professionals. Can you please real world scenario why NSW sponsorship or any other would be better. I am just sad right now for the ACS result. I could have 75 which is now 65 only. Also grant is very very slow now a days. Though I am gonna fill EOI with this anyway. Thanks man!
Click to expand...

If you are sponsored by nsw you can live in sydney.


----------



## djdoller

Rain of grants today.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> Rain of grants today.


Grains of grants... cannot see the rain but it's cloudy. Probably at the end of week.


----------



## djdoller

RESTLESS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain of grants today.
> 
> 
> 
> Grains of grants... cannot see the rain but it's cloudy. Probably at the end of week.
Click to expand...

Hahaha. Dont worry bro. Our turn is next. Just wait and watch. My words come true soon.


----------



## tasi

tasi said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me in filling out the part of form 80 which asks about OTHER NAMES-
> 
> In the visa application form, it asks if you have been known by any other names, which i assumed were legal names on government-issued documents like AADHAAR, PAN, passports, drivers licences, birth certificate. It does not provide any description of what the 'other names' are.
> 
> On form 80, it asks ALL other names, including aliases and preferred names. Now, what does that specifically mean, like nick names? What is the definition of an alias in the eyes of immigration?



Hi could anyone please help with this?


----------



## Vinopaal

jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


Congrats....All the best mate!!!


----------



## AmazingTiger

tasi said:


> Hi could anyone please help with this?


AFAIK, it is a summary of different names that you might have in different documents and it does not include names by which one may be known by at home or neighborhood, unless a document has that form of your name.

At the place where it requests for 'other names' I would gave reference to a additional section and attach this section towards the end of the form.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

buntygwt said:


> yes you can do that, totally depends upon u.
> but each applicant must make first entry before the expiry of IED.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks and Much appreciated bro !!!


----------



## klusarun

jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


congrats mate


----------



## jaswanthjasu

jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> RESTLESS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain of grants today.
> 
> 
> 
> Grains of grants... cannot see the rain but it's cloudy. Probably at the end of week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. Dont worry bro. Our turn is next. Just wait and watch. My words come true soon.
Click to expand...

I wish and I hope. If this comes true this year I owe you a party DJ.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

prashantpratik said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Will I need to provide salary slips for my first employer which was deducted by ACS in skill assessment? I have 3-4 payslips in total from this employer and bank statements.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Not required just produce that slips , it’s more than enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

prashantpratik said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Will I need to provide salary slips for my first employer which was deducted by ACS in skill assessment? I have 3-4 payslips in total from this employer and bank statements.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Not required just produce that slips , it’s more than enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikiMohan

Hello Guys... The CO asked for new PCC for everyone.. does anyone have an idea about how long it will take to get the visa after the new PCC is submitted?


----------



## Rhomio

LadyZebo said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> Wish you the very best in the rest of the journey.


Hi LadyZebo,

Please i need your advise on my assessment for 234111, my degree is Agric Economics and Extension from LAUTECH, i am preparing towards my assessment and i am totally confused in the Job selection (Agricultural Scientist or Agricultural Consultant) Could you please tell me the best option to choose from the two skill. Thanks


----------



## MelodyVan

Lodged application on 8/6/17
2nd vac payment request : 26/10. 27/10 paid
Still waiting for grant...... 
When is my turn?


----------



## kirshad

Kevin22 said:


> Dont say that man


----------



## Ryan 79

Hi guys,
I received IMMI assessment commence email yesterday. I lodged my complete application on the 20th of October. Would I expect a Co contact soon or what? How long will the wait be now as per the trend?


----------



## andreyx108b

MelodyVan said:


> Lodged application on 8/6/17
> 2nd vac payment request : 26/10. 27/10 paid
> Still waiting for grant......
> When is my turn?


It has been a bit of a wait, a bit unusual though, they are usually quick when VAC2 has been paid.


----------



## Sylar17

*Sylar*



Ryan 79 said:


> Hi guys,
> I received IMMI assessment commence email yesterday. I lodged my complete application on the 20th of October. Would I expect a Co contact soon or what? How long will the wait be now as per the trend?


No one can predict how long I am afraid! As per info on immitracker, waiting time varies between 1 to 4 months!
Sometimes CO asks for additional information, other times people got a DG
So I would advice just to wait  may be a DG is coming soon 
Who knows!


----------



## WalTed

Hi all,

Wanna share with you guys about my case.

+ ITA: 06-Sep-2017
+ Visa lodged: 22-Oct-2017
+ Visa granted: 20-Dec-2017 (direct grant)
+ IED: Jul-2018 (exactly 1 year from PCC, which I got earlier than Medical)

Here is little more information:

+ Offshore application
+ Front loaded all documents (and I mean all everything)
+ Completed Medical before lodging visa
+ For employment (I claimed 10 points), there's no EV and I uploaded the followings:

- Company Reference letter (mentions RnR)
- Contracts and other company decisions about my job like salary raise, job allocation, etc.
- Tax
- Bank statements (all)
- Income Payment confirm from Company (because my company does not provide pay slips)
- Social Security Record (with company name).

Hope this can be helpful to someone and good luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,
My friend has got PR for 190 yesterday. But his entry date is in Jan. due to some emergency, he wont be able to make it by that date. Is there any way by which a request can be sent to Immigration for extending the entry date.
Please guide me with the email ID.

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## sultan_azam

visakh said:


> Have a query about INITIAL ENTRY!!
> 
> Me (main applicant) and my wife (dependent) have got 189 Visa lately. And we have planned to make an initial entry.
> 
> Is it possible for us to enter Australia independently?
> In detail, can I travel alone first and she can join me later?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes, it is possible, but make sure that the last person enters before IED


----------



## andreyx108b

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> My friend has got PR for 190 yesterday. But his entry date is in Jan. due to some emergency, he wont be able to make it by that date. Is there any way by which a request can be sent to Immigration for extending the entry date.
> Please guide me with the email ID.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhilasha


He can e-mail DIBP and explain, they should send a standard response with an attached document which explains IED.


----------



## naveenttf

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> My friend has got PR for 190 yesterday. But his entry date is in Jan. due to some emergency, he wont be able to make it by that date. Is there any way by which a request can be sent to Immigration for extending the entry date.
> Please guide me with the email ID.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhilasha


Hi, congratulations on his grant!!

As far as i know he can request DIBP through email stating his emergency, sure they will suggest on this, but ask him to do email as soon as possible because as we know now it is festive season there, all the best


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

andreyx108b said:


> He can e-mail DIBP and explain, they should send a standard response with an attached document which explains IED.


Hi,

Can you please provide me the Email Id.

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## naveenttf

Hi guys,
Just couple of minutes ago i have received Immi assessment commence email, GSM center : Adelaide, CO: Christopher, 

dont know how long it takes again, just waitingggggg


----------



## NAVK

naveenttf said:


> Hi guys,
> Just couple of minutes ago i have received Immi assessment commence email, GSM center : Adelaide, CO: Christopher,
> 
> dont know how long it takes again, just waitingggggg


Visa lodge date please?


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

naveenttf said:


> Hi, congratulations on his grant!!
> 
> As far as i know he can request DIBP through email stating his emergency, sure they will suggest on this, but ask him to do email as soon as possible because as we know now it is festive season there, all the best


Hi,

Can you please tell me the Email ID on which email should be sent?
There is one mentioned on the grant letter [email protected]
Shall we send on this?

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## naveenttf

Ryan 79 said:


> Hi guys,
> I received IMMI assessment commence email yesterday. I lodged my complete application on the 20th of October. Would I expect a Co contact soon or what? How long will the wait be now as per the trend?


Hi bro,

Is there any status change in your immi account?? 

Me too received Immi assessment commenec email just 5mins ago, but no status change in Immi account,


----------



## naveenttf

NAVK said:


> Visa lodge date please?


28th Oct - 2017


----------



## quynhtong2889

WalTed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanna share with you guys about my case.
> 
> + ITA: 06-Sep-2017
> + Visa lodged: 22-Oct-2017
> + Visa granted: 20-Dec-2017 (direct grant)
> + IED: Jul-2018 (exactly 1 year from PCC, which I got earlier than Medical)
> 
> Here is little more information:
> 
> + Offshore application
> + Front loaded all documents (and I mean all everything)
> + Completed Medical before lodging visa
> + For employment (I claimed 10 points), there's no EV and I uploaded the followings:
> 
> - Company Reference letter (mentions RnR)
> - Contracts and other company decisions about my job like salary raise, job allocation, etc.
> - Tax
> - Bank statements (all)
> - Income Payment confirm from Company (because my company does not provide pay slips)
> - Social Security Record (with company name).
> 
> Hope this can be helpful to someone and good luck to all who are waiting.


Congratulations 
I loged 23/10/2017 but No CO contact 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me the Email ID on which email should be sent?
> There is one mentioned on the grant letter [email protected]
> Shall we send on this?
> 
> Regards,
> Abhilasha


I am not sure bro about email ID need to refer earlier conversations, but it can reach CO through this email i think so,


----------



## joy79

Hi All, my husband and I just received the grant this morning.
Lodgement date : Aug 9th 2017
CO contact(Adelaide) : Sept 7th 2017
Grant date: Dec 20th 2017.

This is the best birthday (our birthdays are on 23rd and 24th Dec) and Christmas gift God has given us!?

Thanks to all who have helped me with my queries all this while! God bless y'all. 

Regards,
Anu


----------



## naveenttf

joy79 said:


> Hi All, my husband and I just received the grant this morning.
> Lodgement date : Aug 9th 2017
> CO contact(Adelaide) : Sept 7th 2017
> Grant date: Dec 20th 2017.
> 
> This is the best birthday (our birthdays are on 23rd and 24th Dec) and Christmas gift God has given us!?
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped me with my queries all this while! God bless y'all.
> 
> Regards,
> Anu


Congratulations both of you on your grants!!

wish you both a very happy b day in advance, cheers, njoy the week


----------



## sultan_azam

joy79 said:


> Hi All, my husband and I just received the grant this morning.
> Lodgement date : Aug 9th 2017
> CO contact(Adelaide) : Sept 7th 2017
> Grant date: Dec 20th 2017.
> 
> This is the best birthday (our birthdays are on 23rd and 24th Dec) and Christmas gift God has given us!?
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped me with my queries all this while! God bless y'all.
> 
> Regards,
> Anu


Congratulation to both of you

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26

joy79 said:


> Hi All, my husband and I just received the grant this morning.
> Lodgement date : Aug 9th 2017
> CO contact(Adelaide) : Sept 7th 2017
> Grant date: Dec 20th 2017.
> 
> This is the best birthday (our birthdays are on 23rd and 24th Dec) and Christmas gift God has given us!?
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped me with my queries all this while! God bless y'all.
> 
> Regards,
> Anu


Congrats and a happy new year!!!


----------



## tonhudung

Hi experts

I have a question regarding police clearance. My wife has a police clearance overseas dated 9/2016 because we moved to Australia in 9/2016 so we did police clearance there before we left the country.

Right now we are finalizing our application (see details in my signature). I am the main applicant and my PCC are all up-to-date

Do you guys think the CO will ask my wife to re-do PCC from that country because it's dated more than 12 months, given that we have been in Australia the whole time since 9/2016.

I heard some cases that even the PCC is dated more than 12 months but the CO still accept it and grant visa without being very strict about it.


----------



## meendar

*Received state applications after 90 days*

Hi Guys,

Is anyone waiting with 'Received state' and no 'commencement or co contact', in the month of July and August or before to that? 

I know people are waiting from the month of September.

Just curious whether 'Received states' are processed (or) not after 90 days of cooling period.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Immi cmmnmnt mail just kills u

It doesnt ask for any document or grant 

N they may be chances that they will ask for documents once they pick ur file after 60-80 days

So overall immi cmmncmnt mail slows down everything...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tonhudung said:


> Hi experts
> 
> I have a question regarding police clearance. My wife has a police clearance overseas dated 9/2016 because we moved to Australia in 9/2016 so we did police clearance there before we left the country.
> 
> Right now we are finalizing our application (see details in my signature). I am the main applicant and my PCC are all up-to-date
> 
> Do you guys think the CO will ask my wife to re-do PCC from that country because it's dated more than 12 months, given that we have been in Australia the whole time since 9/2016.
> 
> I heard some cases that even the PCC is dated more than 12 months but the CO still accept it and grant visa without being very strict about it.


As far as i know dibp may not ask for pcc from that country but it depends on co, i have seen weird request from co

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

joy79 said:


> Hi All, my husband and I just received the grant this morning.
> Lodgement date : Aug 9th 2017
> CO contact(Adelaide) : Sept 7th 2017
> Grant date: Dec 20th 2017.
> 
> This is the best birthday (our birthdays are on 23rd and 24th Dec) and Christmas gift God has given us!?
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped me with my queries all this while! God bless y'all.
> 
> Regards,
> Anu




Congrats and happy birthday !!


----------



## sukdev.dutt

djdoller said:


> If you are sponsored by nsw you can live in sydney.



I have already submitted EOI for 189 and 190-NSW (will do 190-Vic as well) as I have 65 and 70 points respectively without job experience assessed by ACS. Now the question I am looking for..is there any job experience requirement for states you know of? I didn't find it anywhere though. If so I will be in trouble as my most current job is said to be unsuitable (I understand its me who made the mistake describing job responsiblities)


----------



## HARINDERJEET

joy79 said:


> Hi All, my husband and I just received the grant this morning.
> Lodgement date : Aug 9th 2017
> CO contact(Adelaide) : Sept 7th 2017
> Grant date: Dec 20th 2017.
> 
> This is the best birthday (our birthdays are on 23rd and 24th Dec) and Christmas gift God has given us!?
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped me with my queries all this while! God bless y'all.
> 
> Regards,
> Anu





WalTed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanna share with you guys about my case.
> 
> + ITA: 06-Sep-2017
> + Visa lodged: 22-Oct-2017
> + Visa granted: 20-Dec-2017 (direct grant)
> + IED: Jul-2018 (exactly 1 year from PCC, which I got earlier than Medical)
> 
> Here is little more information:
> 
> + Offshore application
> + Front loaded all documents (and I mean all everything)
> + Completed Medical before lodging visa
> + For employment (I claimed 10 points), there's no EV and I uploaded the followings:
> 
> - Company Reference letter (mentions RnR)
> - Contracts and other company decisions about my job like salary raise, job allocation, etc.
> - Tax
> - Bank statements (all)
> - Income Payment confirm from Company (because my company does not provide pay slips)
> - Social Security Record (with company name).
> 
> Hope this can be helpful to someone and good luck to all who are waiting.



Congrats guys....BOL for the future....enjoy


----------



## naveenttf

jagspro said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> Received direct GRANT today. (took 57 Days)
> 
> ACS: 261311 17/Oct/16
> PTE: 22/Mar/17
> EOI: 22/Mar/17 : 65 Points
> Invite: 20/Sept/17
> Lodged: 23/Oct/17
> Pre-uploaded all docs.
> Direct Grant: 19/DEC/17 (Adelaide)
> Offshore.
> 
> Front loaded All Required docs: all years Tax docs, all Emp ref and contract, F80, F1221, IND, SG PCC, Med, Form 1023 to Correct Q18 Q19 in FORM 80, Latest bank stmnts, current pay slips, random past payslips, marriage certi, photo, psprt, BC, ACS, PTE, address, Part time master degree letter. Spouse Functional Eng School certi along with SSC certi.
> 
> All the best and Good luck to you all. Happy Holidays !!
> :yo:


Hi bro,

have you received any immi assessment commence email before getting grant??


----------



## mankman

I dont understand one thing that y DIBP is taking too long for giving grants..No of invitations are not increased however


----------



## goto123

Visa granted today.
Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
medicals done on 6 november 2017
Grant date 20 december 2017


----------



## mankman

goto123 said:


> Visa granted today.
> Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
> medicals done on 6 november 2017
> Grant date 20 december 2017


congrats buddy..what is the occupation code ?


----------



## srijai

goto123 said:


> Visa granted today.
> Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
> medicals done on 6 november 2017
> Grant date 20 december 2017


Congratulations....

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## goto123

263111


----------



## HARINDERJEET

goto123 said:


> Visa granted today.
> Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
> medicals done on 6 november 2017
> Grant date 20 december 2017


congrats........


----------



## Rhomio

Hi Everyone,

Please i am new here, i am trying to get my skilled assessed and i am a bit confused and need your help. I have degree in Agricultural Economics and Extension and work as a Agric Officer, I am confused on what to apply for as (Agricultural Scientist or Agricultural Consultant). Agricultural Consultant is in line with my work buy i am think the word "AGRICULTURAL CONSULTANT" is too high as i have only 7 years relevant experience as a Agric Officer. Please help me on how to move this forward.

Thank you.


----------



## Numair16

HARINDERJEET said:


> congrats........


Hrinderjeet brother you got invitation within a month. How many points did you apply with? My brother is applying with the same occupation code I was wondering if he needs to improve his language points or not, he currently has 65 points. 

What is the general trend of invitations for mechanical and production engineers these days? Are 65 pointers getting invites?


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hrinderjeet brother you got invitation within a month. How many points did you apply with? My brother is applying with the same occupation code I was wondering if he needs to improve his language points or not, he currently has 65 points.
> 
> What is the general trend of invitations for mechanical and production engineers these days? Are 65 pointers getting invites?


It is tough for 65 pointers, better be 70

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Congrats to all those got their grants today


May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday


----------



## tonhudung

Rhomio said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please i am new here, i am trying to get my skilled assessed and i am a bit confused and need your help. I have degree in Agricultural Economics and Extension and work as a Agric Officer, I am confused on what to apply for as (Agricultural Scientist or Agricultural Consultant). Agricultural Consultant is in line with my work buy i am think the word "AGRICULTURAL CONSULTANT" is too high as i have only 7 years relevant experience as a Agric Officer. Please help me on how to move this forward.
> 
> Thank you.


They will assess based on the responsibilities and tasks that you perform in your previous jobs:

Definition from ANZSCO website for 234112 Agricultural Scientist:

Tasks Include:

collecting and analysing data and samples of produce, feed, soil and other factors affecting production
advising Farmers and Farm Managers on techniques for improving the production of crops and livestock, and alternative agricultural options
advising farmers on issues such as livestock and crop disease, control of pests and weeds, soil improvement, animal husbandry and feeding programs
studying the environmental factors affecting commercial crop production, pasture growth, animal breeding, and the growth and health of forest trees
studying the effects of cultivation techniques, soils, insects and plant diseases on animal, crop and forest production
developing procedures and techniques for solving agricultural problems and improving the efficiency of production
managing forest resources to maximise their long-term commercial, recreational and environmental benefits for the community
studying the propagation and culture of forest trees, methods for improving the growth of stock, and the effects of thinning on forest yields
preparing plans for reafforestation and devising efficient harvesting systems
investigating, planning and implementing management procedures to cope with the effects of fires, floods, droughts, soil erosion, insect pests and diseases

If your previous job responsibilities match with these descriptions then go for it


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Frnds for 489 Visa

Is there any condition that i have to stay for 2 year as PR holder before i can grant 10 points to my sister?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

sukdev.dutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are sponsored by nsw you can live in sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already submitted EOI for 189 and 190-NSW (will do 190-Vic as well) as I have 65 and 70 points respectively without job experience assessed by ACS. Now the question I am looking for..is there any job experience requirement for states you know of? I didn't find it anywhere though. If so I will be in trouble as my most current job is said to be unsuitable (I understand its me who made the mistake describing job responsiblities)
Click to expand...

What did acs mention in your assessment letter? Points are not important to get invite but its only important to get state nomination if the condition is stated. But once you will be invited then you dont need to worry about your work. If your work is not closely relevent to your occupation then you should not claim the work points. Thats all. But if you dont have work points and still you are eligible to apply for visa then you will be 100% safe. You just need to get invited by any sc.


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> Congrats to all those got their grants today
> 
> 
> May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday


Have you received immi mail or you r contacted by co?


----------



## Tyneha

Kevin22 said:


> Congrats to all those got their grants today
> 
> 
> May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday


Even I am praying the same..


----------



## sonamt

goto123 said:


> Visa granted today.
> Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
> medicals done on 6 november 2017
> Grant date 20 december 2017




Congrats. Did you do the medicals after the CO have asked you to do or you did it without their contact? Just wondering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

Hi Experts

I have a question on initial entry.

If the main applicant has to take health undertaking and in such case usually the IED is within 6 months. What will be the IED for dependents in such case?
Can Main applicant have an earlier IED than dependents? Or dependents IED will be same as main applicant? Any experiences so far with other forum members?


----------



## MelodyVan

andreyx108b said:


> It has been a bit of a wait, a bit unusual though, they are usually quick when VAC2 has been paid.


Yeah.. Normally is quick but I really don't know what's happening here. I just wish I can get it by this year.


----------



## Nedsrtark

Tyneha said:


> Even I am praying the same..


Same Boat 19-06-2017


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Numair16 said:


> Hrinderjeet brother you got invitation within a month. How many points did you apply with? My brother is applying with the same occupation code I was wondering if he needs to improve his language points or not, he currently has 65 points.
> 
> What is the general trend of invitations for mechanical and production engineers these days? Are 65 pointers getting invites?


No bro.. I got the invitation after 7 months after updating my EOI with 10 more points (from language).

And the present scenario goes by 70 points for ANZSCO 2335....its better to improve language scores than waiting for long time.


----------



## naveenttf

goto123 said:


> Visa granted today.
> Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
> medicals done on 6 november 2017
> Grant date 20 december 2017


congratulations bro!!, all the best 

please update your timeline, have you received any immi assessment commence email before grant?


----------



## goto123

I don't know how to update the timeline.
I had no CO contact and did medicals on my own.
It was a direct grant.
I am not an active user, just posted to give hope to others in the same condition.


----------



## kinnu369

Congratulations to all those who got the grant today!!!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Numair16 said:


> Hrinderjeet brother you got invitation within a month. How many points did you apply with? My brother is applying with the same occupation code I was wondering if he needs to improve his language points or not, he currently has 65 points.
> 
> What is the general trend of invitations for mechanical and production engineers these days? Are 65 pointers getting invites?


No bro.. I got the invitation after 7 months after updating my EOI with 10 more points (from language).

And the present scenario goes by 70 points for ANZSCO 2335....its better to improve language scores than waiting for long time.


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, This thread seems very active so sharing few doubts on Victoria state sponsorship(190 visa) -
1. As I understand after getting Vic invite, I need to update Victoria on receiving PR. They seem to have no direct link with DIBP so what if I don't update Victoria about my PR?
2. What if I change city after getting PR and don't inform Victoria? Is it recommended to inform Victoria or just don't update about getting PR and change in city.


----------



## RESTLESS

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those got their grants today
> 
> 
> May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received immi mail or you r contacted by co?
Click to expand...

Congrats to all who got grant today.
But surprisingly, there is no grant for those who got commencement email even from July, August. Yet some folks are emphasizing commencement email is a "NORMAL" communication. 
91 days post lodgement still counting...


----------



## Kazana

it seems there are many people getting Immi Assessment Email for the month of October (looking at ImmiTracker). I wonder why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylar17

*Sylar*



goto123 said:


> Visa granted today.
> Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
> medicals done on 6 november 2017
> Grant date 20 december 2017


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## klusarun

goto123 said:


> Visa granted today.
> Application lodged on 20 oct 2017
> medicals done on 6 november 2017
> Grant date 20 december 2017




Congrats


----------



## naveenttf

goto123 said:


> I don't know how to update the timeline.
> I had no CO contact and did medicals on my own.
> It was a direct grant.
> I am not an active user, just posted to give hope to others in the same condition.


thank you bro for your response


----------



## Piyushtomar

Hello Seniors,

A quick question as I was filling form 80 and 1221:

Its regarding providing Personal details of someone I know in Australia.
Well I do have friends in Australia. I just want to know if by adding this information will my process get speedy or it might get delayed as the department will have 1 more data point to verify.

Kindly enlighten me.

Thanks in advance.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> A quick question as I was filling form 80 and 1221:
> 
> Its regarding providing Personal details of someone I know in Australia.
> Well I do have friends in Australia. I just want to know if by adding this information will my process get speedy or it might get delayed as the department will have 1 more data point to verify.
> 
> Kindly enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They don’t validate anything regarding this ! It’s just an info, the form 80 itself is just for information purpose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quynhtong2889

Hi experts
I apply visa 189 through Agent but no CO contact. Now, I want to create immi account that to check what's will going on with my application. Can I do that?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

quynhtong2889 said:


> Hi experts
> I apply visa 189 through Agent but no CO contact. Now, I want to create immi account that to check what's will going on with my application. Can I do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You can import your application using the TRN number and view all the details, please do not upload or change anything, for any "EDIT", request your agent to do it.


----------



## ajayaustralia

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> A quick question as I was filling form 80 and 1221:
> 
> Its regarding providing Personal details of someone I know in Australia.
> Well I do have friends in Australia. I just want to know if by adding this information will my process get speedy or it might get delayed as the department will have 1 more data point to verify.
> 
> Kindly enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no harm in providing additional information, it sometimes helps that you know someone in Australia who can vouch for you. Do not hesitate to provide this information.I have never heard, visa getting delayed or even Immigration calling the person mentioned in the form.

Cheers/AJ


----------



## quynhtong2889

ajayaustralia said:


> You can import your application using the TRN number and view all the details, please do not upload or change anything, for any "EDIT", request your agent to do it.


Thanks buddy!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those got their grants today
> 
> 
> May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received immi mail or you r contacted by co?
Click to expand...

Contacted by a CO ON 15TH AUGUST
REPLIED ON 1ST SEPTEMBER


ASSEMENT IN PROGRESS


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

Hi guys. Good to see many people getting grants, and happy for them 

I have a question for my case. The CO contacted me on 6 December and asked me for additional documents, and medical exam. I have uploaded all the required additional documents, however, I am facing trouble to give my medical exam within 28 days. The main reason is that most of the panel physicians are booked, and also due to holiday season (most panel physicians not open due to Christmas and New Years). 

Hence, due to this, I will most probably not be able to complete my medical exam within 28 days of CO contact. How much of a problem will this be, as in, will the CO reject my application based on this factor alone?

Also, the 28 days time period that we are given after CO contact, in that period, some kind member of this forum suggested we have to update the CO on our progress within the 28 days. Is this true, or do we have to completely submit everything within the 28 days after first CO contact?

Guys, your feedback would mean a lot to me, and hopefully we can all get through these times together, this forum has helped me so much, and I am thankful to every single one of you. As always, good luck to every one on the forum, and congratulations to those who got the grant! 

Thank you.


----------



## ajayaustralia

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Hi guys. Good to see many people getting grants, and happy for them
> 
> I have a question for my case. The CO contacted me on 6 December and asked me for additional documents, and medical exam. I have uploaded all the required additional documents, however, I am facing trouble to give my medical exam within 28 days. The main reason is that most of the panel physicians are booked, and also due to holiday season (most panel physicians not open due to Christmas and New Years).
> 
> Hence, due to this, I will most probably not be able to complete my medical exam within 28 days of CO contact. How much of a problem will this be, as in, will the CO reject my application based on this factor alone?
> 
> Also, the 28 days time period that we are given after CO contact, in that period, some kind member of this forum suggested we have to update the CO on our progress within the 28 days. Is this true, or do we have to completely submit everything within the 28 days after first CO contact?
> 
> Guys, your feedback would mean a lot to me, and hopefully we can all get through these times together, this forum has helped me so much, and I am thankful to every single one of you. As always, good luck to every one on the forum, and congratulations to those who got the grant!
> 
> Thank you.


book the medical examination and send a mail to the CO explaining you could not get an earlier appointment, attach the Medical appointment confirmation email + the payment paid receipt in the email.

Once you press the "Information provided" button, only then the CO will look into your application, otherwise, what is the use of this option. Anyways, given the current trend, I doubt CO will look into your case so quickly that also when it is Christmas and New year.
Just a suggestion from my end, let more experienced member advice on this further.

Just relax and enjoy the New year 2018.

Regards/AJ


----------



## DannyTheBoyy

ajayaustralia said:


> book the medical examination and send a mail to the CO explaining you could not get an earlier appointment, attach the Medical appointment confirmation email + the payment paid receipt in the email.
> 
> Once you press the "Information provided" button, only then the CO will look into your application, otherwise, what is the use of this option. Anyways, given the current trend, I doubt CO will look into your case so quickly that also when it is Christmas and New year.
> Just a suggestion from my end, let more experienced member advice on this further.
> 
> Just relax and enjoy the New year 2018.
> 
> Regards/AJ


Thank you for your feedback, I really appreciate it. From your suggestion, it means that the 28 days is not a fixed deadline to provide the documents, as we can also be a little late, although it will make our entire application be delayed a bit, or have I misunderstood? If I press the IP button after the 28 days, it should be ok?

Thank you for your feedback, and I would really appreciate any other feedback regarding this, or any other tips. Thank you and good luck!


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those got their grants today
> 
> 
> May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received immi mail or you r contacted by co?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contacted by a CO ON 15TH AUGUST
> REPLIED ON 1ST SEPTEMBER
> 
> 
> ASSEMENT IN PROGRESS
Click to expand...

What did co ask? And what doc you submit on 1st sep?


----------



## shekharsince1986

joy79 said:


> Hi All, my husband and I just received the grant this morning.
> Lodgement date : Aug 9th 2017
> CO contact(Adelaide) : Sept 7th 2017
> Grant date: Dec 20th 2017.
> 
> This is the best birthday (our birthdays are on 23rd and 24th Dec) and Christmas gift God has given us!?
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped me with my queries all this while! God bless y'all.
> 
> Regards,
> Anu


Congratulations, got yourself a secret santa it seems. Start packing, get ready for a new life.. 

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## ajayaustralia

DannyTheBoyy said:


> Thank you for your feedback, I really appreciate it. From your suggestion, it means that the 28 days is not a fixed deadline to provide the documents, as we can also be a little late, although it will make our entire application be delayed a bit, or have I misunderstood? If I press the IP button after the 28 days, it should be ok?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, and I would really appreciate any other feedback regarding this, or any other tips. Thank you and good luck!


Mate, let me give you an example, I got the CO contact on 26th September, Provided the details on 2nd October and pressed the IP button. Today is 20 December and after 2 follow up emails, I have not heard anything. Does it means that the CO has not looked into my case since last 84+ days, no one can answer that. We can only hope for the best. As long as you keep your CO informed, I don't see any issues.

Best of Luck,
AJ


----------



## apbtn

Hi guys
At what hour do we usually get the email?


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> DannyTheBoyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, I really appreciate it. From your suggestion, it means that the 28 days is not a fixed deadline to provide the documents, as we can also be a little late, although it will make our entire application be delayed a bit, or have I misunderstood? If I press the IP button after the 28 days, it should be ok?
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, and I would really appreciate any other feedback regarding this, or any other tips. Thank you and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, let me give you an example, I got the CO contact on 26th September, Provided the details on 2nd October and pressed the IP button. Today is 20 December and after 2 follow up emails, I have not heard anything. Does it means that the CO has not looked into my case since last 84+ days, no one can answer that. We can only hope for the best. As long as you keep your CO informed, I don't see any issues.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> AJ
Click to expand...

It's 93 - 104 days trend is running. Wait 
The best will yet to come. May be in new year.


----------



## djdoller

apbtn said:


> Hi guys
> At what hour do we usually get the email?


Email for what? Grant?


----------



## apbtn

Yes for grant


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi Friends,

I lodged visa application on 4th Oct 2017. Got Immicommence mail on 22 Nov 2017 and status is still received....Does this mean i have to wait very long for grant?


----------



## djdoller

apbtn said:


> Yes for grant


IST Early morning. After 3.30 am or 4.00am 
So that if you wake up and you are choosen to received the christmas gift , then your grant mail would be in your mail box. So hope for the best. But share your timeline. If you fit in the 93-104 trend timeline or not?


----------



## au513

Can the Initial Entry date be different for dependents incase the PCC/Medicals are done 2 or 3 months later than the main applicant?


----------



## djdoller

au513 said:


> Can the Initial Entry date be different for dependents incase the PCC/Medicals are done 2 or 3 months later than the main applicant?


IED will be the same. Pcc or medical whichever is earlier is the doe. And also depend on primary applicant application of pcc/medical.


----------



## asifbahrian

A few days ago HR manager of my current employer got an email from AHC for employment verification.

Following was the contents of the email, just sharing if that helps anyone.

Dear Ms ABC

As per telephonic conversation, I am writing to confirm the authenticity of the employment certificate presented at our office. Prima-facie the employment document was issued in the name of Mr XYZ in the capacity of XXXXXX.

Employment document is attached for your reference.

You are requested to please confirm:

1. Is the attached employment certificate Genuine and same letter was

issued from your good office?

2. Please provide details, If found any difference between the provided

letter and your official record regarding dates of joining and leaving

job, mentioned designation, salary (if possible) and working hours.

3.	Please confirm the exact designation and salary of this person.

4.	Did the applicant change positions during the period of employment? If

yes, provide details including changes to duties, hours and salary.


5.	Please confirm Duties performed by the applicant.


6.	Were the duties performed by the applicant consistent with the tasks and

responsibilities claimed by the applicant


7.	If the duties performed by the applicant do not match the duties

claimed, please provide a detailed description of the actual duties

undertaken.


8.	Whether the employment was full time or part time if part time, how many

hours per week.


9.	Was the salary consistent with market rate for the occupation?


10.	The nature of the referee’s relationship to the applicant.


11.	Did the referee write/sign the reference?


12.	Did the referee hold the position stated in the work reference

letter.


(See attached file: Reference.pdf)


I can be contacted at the phone/fax numbers provided below. Alternatively you may send us an email on [email protected] quoting the
reference number above. Your cooperation in this regard is much
appreciated.

It is requested if you can provide an early reply.
Yours sincerely,

Visa Officer
Department of Immigration and Border Protection Australian High Commission, Islamabad


----------



## zeemal1401

Hi my expat family, I have been waiting for a long time to write this post. Finally, I got the golden email today at exactly 12pm (Sorry, didn't get a chance to post earlier).

Visa was lodged(onshore) on 23 Oct 2017 and direct grant on 20 Dec 2017. 

I sincerely wish everyone all the best & hopefully, you will hear this same good news soon. 
__________________
Visa Sub-Class: 189
ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017 
Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
4th Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points 
Invitation: 18/10/2017
Medical: 19/10/2017
Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017
Documents uploaded: (24th October and last updated on 2nd November)
Grant: 20/12/2017eace:
--------


----------



## srikeek

What is 93-104 days timeline?
QUOTE=djdoller;13765089]


apbtn said:


> Yes for grant


IST Early morning. After 3.30 am or 4.00am 
So that if you wake up and you are choosen to received the christmas gift , then your grant mail would be in your mail box. So hope for the best. But share your timeline. If you fit in the 93-104 trend timeline or not?[/QUOTE]


----------



## RESTLESS

asifbahrian said:


> A few days ago HR manager of my current employer got an email from AHC for employment verification.
> 
> Following was the contents of the email, just sharing if that helps anyone.
> 
> Dear Ms ABC
> 
> As per telephonic conversation, I am writing to confirm the authenticity of the employment certificate presented at our office. Prima-facie the employment document was issued in the name of Mr XYZ in the capacity of XXXXXX.
> 
> Employment document is attached for your reference.
> 
> You are requested to please confirm:
> 
> 1. Is the attached employment certificate Genuine and same letter was
> 
> issued from your good office?
> 
> 2. Please provide details, If found any difference between the provided
> 
> letter and your official record regarding dates of joining and leaving
> 
> job, mentioned designation, salary (if possible) and working hours.
> 
> 3.	Please confirm the exact designation and salary of this person.
> 
> 4.	Did the applicant change positions during the period of employment? If
> 
> yes, provide details including changes to duties, hours and salary.
> 
> 
> 5.	Please confirm Duties performed by the applicant.
> 
> 
> 6.	Were the duties performed by the applicant consistent with the tasks and
> 
> responsibilities claimed by the applicant
> 
> 
> 7.	If the duties performed by the applicant do not match the duties
> 
> claimed, please provide a detailed description of the actual duties
> 
> undertaken.
> 
> 
> 8.	Whether the employment was full time or part time if part time, how many
> 
> hours per week.
> 
> 
> 9.	Was the salary consistent with market rate for the occupation?
> 
> 
> 10.	The nature of the referee’s relationship to the applicant.
> 
> 
> 11.	Did the referee write/sign the reference?
> 
> 
> 12.	Did the referee hold the position stated in the work reference
> 
> letter.
> 
> 
> (See attached file: Reference.pdf)
> 
> 
> I can be contacted at the phone/fax numbers provided below. Alternatively you may send us an email on [email protected] quoting the
> reference number above. Your cooperation in this regard is much
> appreciated.
> 
> It is requested if you can provide an early reply.
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Visa Officer
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection Australian High Commission, Islamabad


Which letter/documents of employment they send to your employer? Was it salary certificate, experience certificate etc. Or was it reference letter written by your immediate supervisor?


----------



## biggy85

People,

General advise ( you may already know about it )
If you are trying to reach immi customer care through phone to know the status of your application, do not directly call from your mobile. The immi no. is a special Aus code, where airtel charges 180/min. Better to take a skype credit or use some other Voip provider, where the tariff is much lesser. I was naive about this  , and was surprised to find the call charges blowing up to 15K! for a duration of about 86 mins. More often than not, the general response you get from them is that "it is in progress, and if it crosses the 8 months timeline, you can email and wait for CO to get back"- and you will usually be connected after about an hour. I heard if you try to call them at 4AM IST ( their offices open around that time in Aus ), you may be connected in less than 30 mins - but not sure.

Happy new year to everyone and be patient for the grant. Have no worries. All the best.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those got their grants today
> 
> 
> May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received immi mail or you r contacted by co?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contacted by a CO ON 15TH AUGUST
> REPLIED ON 1ST SEPTEMBER
> 
> 
> ASSEMENT IN PROGRESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did co ask? And what doc you submit on 1st sep?
Click to expand...


Additional supporting documents which I could provide
And also a letter of explaination(loe) as reccomend by the consultancy as I could not generate the bank statements from uk (as I am in India right now), but I submitted letters from company and salary slips. And for one company in india my present (I get salary in cash, so gave a letter from the company mentioning the same and also submitted form 16). Is that OK you feel????


----------



## djdoller

srikeek said:


> What is 93-104 days timeline?
> QUOTE=djdoller;13765089]
> 
> 
> apbtn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for grant
> 
> 
> 
> IST Early morning. After 3.30 am or 4.00am
> So that if you wake up and you are choosen to received the christmas gift , then your grant mail would be in your mail box. So hope for the best. But share your timeline. If you fit in the 93-104 trend timeline or not?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Find attachment. 
Todays grant after 104 days from co contact.


----------



## zeemal1401

Quick Question: I was on a 457 visa (issues in 2016) but I just got a grant for 189 visa today. Do I need to withdraw my 457 visa? If yes, what is the correct process to withdraw the visa? Immi or via employer?

Thanks in advance!




zeemal1401 said:


> Hi my expat family, I have been waiting for a long time to write this post. Finally, I got the golden email today at exactly 12pm (Sorry, didn't get a chance to post earlier).
> 
> Visa was lodged(onshore) on 23 Oct 2017 and direct grant on 20 Dec 2017.
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone all the best & hopefully, you will hear this same good news soon.
> __________________
> Visa Sub-Class: 189
> ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
> ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017
> Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
> 1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
> EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
> 4th Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
> EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points
> Invitation: 18/10/2017
> Medical: 19/10/2017
> Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017
> Documents uploaded: (24th October and last updated on 2nd November)
> Grant: 20/12/2017eace:
> --------


----------



## Kevin22

biggy85 said:


> People,
> 
> General advise ( you may already know about it )
> If you are trying to reach immi customer care through phone to know the status of your application, do not directly call from your mobile. The immi no. is a special Aus code, where airtel charges 180/min. Better to take a skype credit or use some other Voip provider, where the tariff is much lesser. I was naive about this  , and was surprised to find the call charges blowing up to 15K! for a duration of about 86 mins. More often than not, the general response you get from them is that "it is in progress, and if it crosses the 8 months timeline, you can email and wait for CO to get back"- and you will usually be connected after about an hour. I heard if you try to call them at 4AM IST ( their offices open around that time in Aus ), you may be connected in less than 30 mins - but not sure.
> 
> Happy new year to everyone and be patient for the grant. Have no worries. All the best.


Mine is 5 months completed
Should I call or mail or wait ????


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those got their grants today
> 
> 
> May all those who waiting for long time like me from june will get their grant before or on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received immi mail or you r contacted by co?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contacted by a CO ON 15TH AUGUST
> REPLIED ON 1ST SEPTEMBER
> 
> 
> ASSEMENT IN PROGRESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did co ask? And what doc you submit on 1st sep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Additional supporting documents which I could provide
> And also a letter of explaination(loe) as reccomend by the consultancy as I could not generate the bank statements from uk (as I am in India right now), but I submitted letters from company and salary slips. And for one company in india my present (I get salary in cash, so gave a letter from the company mentioning the same and also submitted form 16). Is that OK you feel????
Click to expand...

To prove the Employment evidence 3 best documents are required. As you have submited all they can be satish so you will be fine bro. Cheers. And wait untill your 104 days to get grant. As the vacation starts from next week so may be good news will come from january 2nd week i think so.


----------



## asifbahrian

RESTLESS said:


> Which letter/documents of employment they send to your employer? Was it salary certificate, experience certificate etc. Or was it reference letter written by your immediate supervisor?


The sent reference letter written by the same HR manager as an attachment.


----------



## Vinopaal

zeemal1401 said:


> Hi my expat family, I have been waiting for a long time to write this post. Finally, I got the golden email today at exactly 12pm (Sorry, didn't get a chance to post earlier).
> 
> Visa was lodged(onshore) on 23 Oct 2017 and direct grant on 20 Dec 2017.
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone all the best & hopefully, you will hear this same good news soon.
> __________________
> Visa Sub-Class: 189
> ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
> ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017
> Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
> 1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
> EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
> 4th Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
> EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points
> Invitation: 18/10/2017
> Medical: 19/10/2017
> Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017
> Documents uploaded: (24th October and last updated on 2nd November)
> Grant: 20/12/2017eace:
> --------


Congrats. All the best mate!!


----------



## ajayaustralia

zeemal1401 said:


> Quick Question: I was on a 457 visa (issues in 2016) but I just got a grant for 189 visa today. Do I need to withdraw my 457 visa? If yes, what is the correct process to withdraw the visa? Immi or via employer?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No need, every time you get another substantive Visa(in your case PR), last one is no longer applicable. You can check the status of you 457 on VEVO, it should reflect either cancel or .....Not sure..


----------



## djdoller

Kevin22 said:


> biggy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People,
> 
> General advise ( you may already know about it )
> If you are trying to reach immi customer care through phone to know the status of your application, do not directly call from your mobile. The immi no. is a special Aus code, where airtel charges 180/min. Better to take a skype credit or use some other Voip provider, where the tariff is much lesser. I was naive about this  , and was surprised to find the call charges blowing up to 15K! for a duration of about 86 mins. More often than not, the general response you get from them is that "it is in progress, and if it crosses the 8 months timeline, you can email and wait for CO to get back"- and you will usually be connected after about an hour. I heard if you try to call them at 4AM IST ( their offices open around that time in Aus ), you may be connected in less than 30 mins - but not sure.
> 
> Happy new year to everyone and be patient for the grant. Have no worries. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 5 months completed
> Should I call or mail or wait ????
Click to expand...

Don't be panic. I am in the last pile and so I am waiting since 9 months +. As last co contact was on 22nd sep. So i have to wait anyway. So dont be impatience. Dibp already mentioned the total timeline of 8 months. We should call them atleast after 8 months. Even my 9 months completed but i know that i will get the grant soon. So be cool and enjoy your current time. You will get the grant for sure. Yes this waiting is killing but there is no other option bro.


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> To prove the Employment evidence 3 best documents are required. As you have submited all they can be satish so you will be fine bro. Cheers. And wait untill your 104 days to get grant. As the vacation starts from next week so may be good news will come from january 2nd week i think so.


I am not sure from where this 100 days logic is coming, is it coming from Immitracker?If yes, last time I saw Immitracker(SC189, 2016-17), there are 1050 people registered/entered their data. Let us not give a number to anyone because you will start counting the days as I am doing.


----------



## nabtex

djdoller said:


> Don't be panic. I am in the last pile and so I am waiting since 9 months +. As last co contact was on 22nd sep. So i have to wait anyway. So dont be impatience. Dibp already mentioned the total timeline of 8 months. We should call them atleast after 8 months. Even my 9 months completed but i know that i will get the grant soon. So be cool and enjoy your current time. You will get the grant for sure. Yes this waiting is killing but there is no other option bro.


Dear DJ,

Have you called DIBP?

I also waiting for more than 7 months.


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> Don't be panic. I am in the last pile and so I am waiting since 9 months +. As last co contact was on 22nd sep. So i have to wait anyway. So dont be impatience. Dibp already mentioned the total timeline of 8 months. We should call them atleast after 8 months. Even my 9 months completed but i know that i will get the grant soon. So be cool and enjoy your current time. You will get the grant for sure. Yes this waiting is killing but there is no other option bro.


Not sure why you are waiting even after 5 months (unless you are ok with the grant at a letter time)?send them a mail or call them. Their service level agreement is 5-8 months and your case has already exceeded that.


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> To prove the Employment evidence 3 best documents are required. As you have submited all they can be satish so you will be fine bro. Cheers. And wait untill your 104 days to get grant. As the vacation starts from next week so may be good news will come from january 2nd week i think so.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure from where this 100 days logic is coming, is it coming from Immitracker?If yes, last time I saw Immitracker(SC189, 2016-17), there are 1050 people registered/entered their data. Let us not give a number to anyone because you will start counting the days as I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Haha. Thats called the waiting game brother. Even if you dont read anybdata in any forum still i am 100% sure that you will wait very eagerly for your grant. This type of mental condition happened to all applicants here. But there is no anyother option to assume about grant time periods. So i think you should also enjoy this game by sharing your view points. And yes dibp has changed their trends on visa grants by different intervals.


----------



## Praveen1112

Hi,
Do you know any of Sep\Oct lodge applicants who received Immi Commencement email got grant? We are seeing Oct lodge guys getting grants but not heard of any one who got immi email and also golden email so far. Just trying to figure out whats happening with Immi commence email applicants


----------



## ajayaustralia

nabtex said:


> Dear DJ,
> 
> Have you called DIBP?
> 
> I also waiting for more than 7 months.


Call them, as per below details, there is no harm in informing them that you are waiting for last 7 months.

Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm (AEST:fingerscrossed on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays.

If you are outside Australia, you might need to use +61 or 080. Some people have already called from overseas so I am sure it will work.

Best of Luck,
Ajay


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be panic. I am in the last pile and so I am waiting since 9 months +. As last co contact was on 22nd sep. So i have to wait anyway. So dont be impatience. Dibp already mentioned the total timeline of 8 months. We should call them atleast after 8 months. Even my 9 months completed but i know that i will get the grant soon. So be cool and enjoy your current time. You will get the grant for sure. Yes this waiting is killing but there is no other option bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you are waiting even after 5 months (unless you are ok with the grant at a letter time)?send them a mail or call them. Their service level agreement is 5-8 months and your case has already exceeded that.
Click to expand...

Actually when i lodged my visa on 9th march 2017 , dibp timeline was 8 to 11 months. Then after each month on 15th or 16th date of each month dibp change the timeline for different subclass.
Now tell me which timelibe is the best fit for my case? Does it depends on my ...
1. Lodgement date
2. My total documents uploaded date
3. My newborns medical date 
Or
Any other date?
Since when i can confirm. Yes dibp mention that the date will be effect from the visa lodge. But this dates are changind after every few months. And we all think that we will get the grant according to the dibp time line.
You can check the same for different statement from dibp. In global visa timeline shows 7 to 8 months. And immi ac shows 5 to 8 months.
Tell me brother which one is correct?


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> nabtex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear DJ,
> 
> Have you called DIBP?
> 
> I also waiting for more than 7 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Call them, as per below details, there is no harm in informing them that you are waiting for last 7 months.
> 
> Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm (AEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays.
> 
> If you are outside Australia, you might need to use +61 or 080. Some people have already called from overseas so I am sure it will work.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Ajay
Click to expand...

I have appled through my agent. And i asked him to contact to dibp once. But he structly denied to do so. And told me to wait for few time. According to my agent the time will fall in my application from last updated date in my immi account. And one coinsidence was happened last week on 13th dec. My cousin was supposed to call dibp on 5th dec on regards of no responce from dibp from 31/07/17 no immi mail no co contact. I told him to wait untill 31st dec. And suddenly he got golden mail on 13th dec. If he supposed to called dibp we would thought that it was the magic because of the call. But the miracles happened it self. 
I dont say ..... not to call dibp. But i wanna wait for few more days as currently every buddy got the grant after 93 to 115 days from last co contact. So let me check untill 2nd week of january and then i am 100% gonna call dibp fir my case.
Thanks for my good wishes brother. And hope we all get the grant soon.


----------



## zeemal1401

Thanks - I just checked the status of my old 457 visa and it came as the following error:
"Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."

Cheers




ajayaustralia said:


> No need, every time you get another substantive Visa(in your case PR), last one is no longer applicable. You can check the status of you 457 on VEVO, it should reflect either cancel or .....Not sure..


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> Actually when i lodged my visa on 9th march 2017 , dibp timeline was 8 to 11 months. Then after each month on 15th or 16th date of each month dibp change the timeline for different subclass.
> Now tell me which timelibe is the best fit for my case? Does it depends on my ...
> 1. Lodgement date
> 2. My total documents uploaded date
> 3. My newborns medical date
> Or
> Any other date?
> Since when i can confirm. Yes dibp mention that the date will be effect from the visa lodge. But this dates are changind after every few months. And we all think that we will get the grant according to the dibp time line.
> You can check the same for different statement from dibp. In global visa timeline shows 7 to 8 months. And immi ac shows 5 to 8 months.
> Tell me brother which one is correct?


I am not a Migration consultant, but given the questions, you have raised. I would advise call the immigration 131881 + send an email to your case officer ASAP. 

I have lodged my VISA on 24th August and the timeline from my Immi account shows as 5-8 months. Given that you have lodged your Visa in March 2017, I don't see any reason why you should not contact them as you have already exceeded 8 months.

Just a suggestion from my end, I am sure you will know better what to do.

Best of Luck,
AJ


----------



## ajayaustralia

zeemal1401 said:


> Thanks - I just checked the status of my old 457 visa and it came as the following error:
> "Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."
> 
> Cheers


I would say, just try it once more, I am sure you have entered the right details(TRN, DOB etc on VEVO) but even then if it does not work then mail

[email protected]

and ask them about your 457 status, do give them all the details about your 457 TRN, File id..........PR details(If you find it necessary) etc and explain your concern.

Hope it helps.
Regards/AJ


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> I have appled through my agent. And i asked him to contact to dibp once. But he structly denied to do so. And told me to wait for few time. According to my agent the time will fall in my application from last updated date in my immi account. And one coinsidence was happened last week on 13th dec. My cousin was supposed to call dibp on 5th dec on regards of no responce from dibp from 31/07/17 no immi mail no co contact. I told him to wait untill 31st dec. And suddenly he got golden mail on 13th dec. If he supposed to called dibp we would thought that it was the magic because of the call. But the miracles happened it self.
> I dont say ..... not to call dibp. But i wanna wait for few more days as currently every buddy got the grant after 93 to 115 days from last co contact. So let me check untill 2nd week of january and then i am 100% gonna call dibp fir my case.
> Thanks for my good wishes brother. And hope we all get the grant soon.


Mate, It was just a suggestion. Given that you have a agent working for you then he/she is the best person to advise you. As you have elaborated more, things are more clear to everyone. Take your time and wishing you all the best,


AJ


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have appled through my agent. And i asked him to contact to dibp once. But he structly denied to do so. And told me to wait for few time. According to my agent the time will fall in my application from last updated date in my immi account. And one coinsidence was happened last week on 13th dec. My cousin was supposed to call dibp on 5th dec on regards of no responce from dibp from 31/07/17 no immi mail no co contact. I told him to wait untill 31st dec. And suddenly he got golden mail on 13th dec. If he supposed to called dibp we would thought that it was the magic because of the call. But the miracles happened it self.
> I dont say ..... not to call dibp. But i wanna wait for few more days as currently every buddy got the grant after 93 to 115 days from last co contact. So let me check untill 2nd week of january and then i am 100% gonna call dibp fir my case.
> Thanks for my good wishes brother. And hope we all get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, It was just a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Given that you have a agent working for you then he/she is the best person to advise you. As you have elaborated more, things are more clear to everyone. Take your time and wishing you all the best,
> 
> 
> AJ
Click to expand...

Thanks for try and understand my concern. I also wish good luck to you aswell. You are doing the same thing to others in forum as me. As far as we help to all all will be good. Just the way of our thaughts are different. All the best again brother.


----------



## ajayaustralia

zeemal1401 said:


> Thanks - I just checked the status of my old 457 visa and it came as the following error:
> "Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, I think you are right because your 457 is cancelled. I have tried with my own 457 TRN and I got the same message as I am currently on different VISA.Same for you because your current visa is not 457 but PR.

I am still waiting for my PR:help: so not sure if it does have a TRN/File ID? If it does have, then try with that in VEVO and I am sure it will work.

Best of Luck.

Ajay


----------



## zeemal1401

ajayaustralia said:


> Sorry, I think you are right because your 457 is cancelled. I have tried with my own 457 TRN and I got the same message as I am currently on different VISA.Same for you because your current visa is not 457 but PR.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my PR:help: so not sure if it does have a TRN/File ID? If it does have, then try with that in VEVO and I am sure it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Ajay




Yep, you’re correct - it worked with the PR grant ID but not with the 457 as it shows current visa only.

Thanks and all the best for you and hopefully you will be able to check your PR status on VEVO soon

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1370194-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html

Is it time to move to above thread:fencing::fencing:


----------



## Rif_Z

Hey guys!

I happened to notice that the 189 non pro-rata occupation points (personally for mine too) have increased from 60 to 70 within 2.5 odd months! Any reason? Would it come down in Jan? Any predictions from the experts out there?

Thanks!


----------



## LadyZebo

Rhomio said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please i am new here, i am trying to get my skilled assessed and i am a bit confused and need your help. I have degree in Agricultural Economics and Extension and work as a Agric Officer, I am confused on what to apply for as (Agricultural Scientist or Agricultural Consultant). Agricultural Consultant is in line with my work buy i am think the word "AGRICULTURAL CONSULTANT" is too high as i have only 7 years relevant experience as a Agric Officer. Please help me on how to move this forward.
> 
> Thank you.


My advice is that you apply as an agricultural consultant and be sure that your job description matches the description of Agricultural consultant on the ANZSCO website


----------



## LadyZebo

djdoller said:


> It's 93 - 104 days trend is running. Wait
> The best will yet to come. May be in new year.


I can see the trend for the people with CO Contact but there is really no trend to monitor for us with "Immi assessment commenced email".....

I think it will be nice to have a column on immitracker for that so that we can update and track.

The waiting game is not easy this process has taken me over a year. i am praying seriously for God to please intervene so we can get our grants as Christmas gifts too


----------



## naveenttf

biggy85 said:


> People,
> 
> General advise ( you may already know about it )
> If you are trying to reach immi customer care through phone to know the status of your application, do not directly call from your mobile. The immi no. is a special Aus code, where airtel charges 180/min. Better to take a skype credit or use some other Voip provider, where the tariff is much lesser. I was naive about this  , and was surprised to find the call charges blowing up to 15K! for a duration of about 86 mins. More often than not, the general response you get from them is that "it is in progress, and if it crosses the 8 months timeline, you can email and wait for CO to get back"- and you will usually be connected after about an hour. I heard if you try to call them at 4AM IST ( their offices open around that time in Aus ), you may be connected in less than 30 mins - but not sure.
> 
> Happy new year to everyone and be patient for the grant. Have no worries. All the best.


Informative bro, thank you for sharing


----------



## djdoller

LadyZebo said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 93 - 104 days trend is running. Wait
> The best will yet to come. May be in new year.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the trend for the people with CO Contact but there is really no trend to monitor for us with "Immi assessment commenced email".....
> 
> I think it will be nice to have a column on immitracker for that so that we can update and track.
> 
> The waiting game is not easy this process has taken me over a year. i am praying seriously for God to please intervene so we can get our grants as Christmas gifts too
Click to expand...

When did u lodge visa and last co contact?


----------



## naveenttf

LadyZebo said:


> I can see the trend for the people with CO Contact but there is really no trend to monitor for us with "Immi assessment commenced email".....
> 
> I think it will be nice to have a column on immitracker for that so that we can update and track.
> 
> The waiting game is not easy this process has taken me over a year. i am praying seriously for God to please intervene so we can get our grants as Christmas gifts too


Hi, may i know your case officer name???


----------



## djdoller

LadyZebo said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 93 - 104 days trend is running. Wait
> The best will yet to come. May be in new year.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the trend for the people with CO Contact but there is really no trend to monitor for us with "Immi assessment commenced email".....
> 
> I think it will be nice to have a column on immitracker for that so that we can update and track.
> 
> The waiting game is not easy this process has taken me over a year. i am praying seriously for God to please intervene so we can get our grants as Christmas gifts too
Click to expand...

Ofcourse there should be the seperate grid for immi mail in myimmitracker. It would be more easy to understand the trends. I will request to andreyx to do so as he is the admin.


----------



## mpathak9

Can everyone ensure that they are updating immitracker?


----------



## tasi

LadyZebo said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 93 - 104 days trend is running. Wait
> The best will yet to come. May be in new year.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the trend for the people with CO Contact but there is really no trend to monitor for us with "Immi assessment commenced email".....
> 
> I think it will be nice to have a column on immitracker for that so that we can update and track.
> 
> The waiting game is not easy this process has taken me over a year. i am praying seriously for God to please intervene so we can get our grants as Christmas gifts too
Click to expand...

Any specific reason why it took so long?


----------



## tasi

What is the consequence of applyong for two visas at the same time? 

I lodges my 189 visa application on 9th of november but i want to go to Australia asap, so i was thinking of applying foe the 476 visa. 

Will it delay my 189 application or cause any complications?


----------



## yousufkhan

tasi said:


> What is the consequence of applyong for two visas at the same time?
> 
> I lodges my 189 visa application on 9th of november but i want to go to Australia asap, so i was thinking of applying foe the 476 visa.
> 
> Will it delay my 189 application or cause any complications?


Hi there!

You can apply for two different visa simultaneously. But keep in mind latest visa grant will override your old one. So there may be chances that you may lose PR visa. Think wisely before applying for new visa.


----------



## mebo555

*updating address will delay te process?*



djdoller said:


> I have appled through my agent. And i asked him to contact to dibp once. But he structly denied to do so. And told me to wait for few time. According to my agent the time will fall in my application from last updated date in my immi account. And one coinsidence was happened last week on 13th dec. My cousin was supposed to call dibp on 5th dec on regards of no responce from dibp from 31/07/17 no immi mail no co contact. I told him to wait untill 31st dec. And suddenly he got golden mail on 13th dec. If he supposed to called dibp we would thought that it was the magic because of the call. But the miracles happened it self.
> I dont say ..... not to call dibp. But i wanna wait for few more days as currently every buddy got the grant after 93 to 115 days from last co contact. So let me check untill 2nd week of january and then i am 100% gonna call dibp fir my case.
> Thanks for my good wishes brother. And hope we all get the grant soon.


Hi,
I am planning to travel to India in Jan mid 2018 and will be back in Feb mid 2018. I am aware that i should update my address details if my residential address changes for more than 14 days. my queries are as follow:

1) In my case, postal address will remain the same whereas the residential address will change. So, do I have to update my Indian address when I leave Australia and then update it back to my Australian address when I come back after my holidays? (if my case is not finalised during this period)

2) Will updating my address details delay my application in any ways?

I am doing my post-grad currently in Australia
Visa lodge - 20th Sept 2017
Immi commencement mail and job verification of one country - 31st Oct 2017 ( I worked in africa and india). African job verification is done through a call to my office
No CO contact
Status: Received state


----------



## rsp69

mebo555 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to travel to India in Jan mid 2018 and will be back in Feb mid 2018. I am aware that i should update my address details if my residential address changes for more than 14 days. my queries are as follow:
> 
> 1) In my case, postal address will remain the same whereas the residential address will change. So, do I have to update my Indian address when I leave Australia and then update it back to my Australian address when I come back after my holidays? (if my case is not finalised during this period)
> 
> 2) Will updating my address details delay my application in any ways?
> 
> I am doing my post-grad currently in Australia
> Visa lodge - 20th Sept 2017
> Immi commencement mail and job verification of one country - 31st Oct 2017 ( I worked in africa and india). African job verification is done through a call to my office
> No CO contact
> Status: Received state


I too am flying to India in mid Jan and returning mid Feb. Hence this is a topic of much interest for me.

I am not doing any alterations to my addresses.
As far as my understanding, i think we don't have to do any changes since we're only visiting India and also since we are still "technically living" at our respective Australian addresses. 
What I mean by "technically living" is, paying rent for the month and/or have a lease. This is true in my case. How about you?
If yes, I think we do not need to worry.

If experienced expats have any advice, I'm open 
Cheers!


----------



## rsp69

LadyZebo said:


> I can see the trend for the people with CO Contact but there is really no trend to monitor for us with "Immi assessment commenced email".....
> 
> I think it will be nice to have a column on immitracker for that so that we can update and track.
> 
> The waiting game is not easy this process has taken me over a year. i am praying seriously for God to please intervene so we can get our grants as Christmas gifts too


I updated my entry as 'CO Contact' on immitracker because a case officer sent me an IMMI Assessment Commence email.
Its a kind of CO contact, isn't it :confused2:

But yeah, we should definitely have another classification on immitracker.


----------



## sultan_azam

quynhtong2889 said:


> Hi experts
> I apply visa 189 through Agent but no CO contact. Now, I want to create immi account that to check what's will going on with my application. Can I do that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


yeah, it is possible.. create an account on immiaccount website... import your visa application by providing the Transaction Reference Number... your agent may have shared it with you


----------



## sultan_azam

au513 said:


> Can the Initial Entry date be different for dependents incase the PCC/Medicals are done 2 or 3 months later than the main applicant?


so far i have seen it is same for each applicant, guided by the earliest pcc/medicals


----------



## quynhtong2889

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, it is possible.. create an account on immiaccount website... import your visa application by providing the Transaction Reference Number... your agent may have shared it with you


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

zeemal1401 said:


> Quick Question: I was on a 457 visa (issues in 2016) but I just got a grant for 189 visa today. Do I need to withdraw my 457 visa? If yes, what is the correct process to withdraw the visa? Immi or via employer?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


check on Vevo.. your 457 may not be active now.. 189 may have overridden 457


----------



## sultan_azam

zeemal1401 said:


> Hi my expat family, I have been waiting for a long time to write this post. Finally, I got the golden email today at exactly 12pm (Sorry, didn't get a chance to post earlier).
> 
> Visa was lodged(onshore) on 23 Oct 2017 and direct grant on 20 Dec 2017.
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone all the best & hopefully, you will hear this same good news soon.
> __________________
> Visa Sub-Class: 189
> ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
> ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017
> Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
> 1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
> EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
> 4th Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
> EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points
> Invitation: 18/10/2017
> Medical: 19/10/2017
> Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017
> Documents uploaded: (24th October and last updated on 2nd November)
> Grant: 20/12/2017eace:
> --------


congratulations,....


----------



## sultan_azam

Rif_Z said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I happened to notice that the 189 non pro-rata occupation points (personally for mine too) have increased from 60 to 70 within 2.5 odd months! Any reason? Would it come down in Jan? Any predictions from the experts out there?
> 
> Thanks!


i am also waiting for it to come down to 60


----------



## Lynna987

Hi guys,
Has anyone applied for student visa while pending 189? As the average 189 processing time can be up to 12 months, I am thinking of taking some short course in Australia but am worried that it would affect my 189 application? Any feedback is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmazingTiger

Lynna987 said:


> Hi guys,
> Has anyone applied for student visa while pending 189? As the average 189 processing time can be up to 12 months, I am thinking of taking some short course in Australia but am worried that it would affect my 189 application? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


Two potential points to consider :
1) when you have two petitions for different visa types in process, the last approved visa petition will override the first approved petition. So if 189 gets approved first, you will need to withdraw your student visa petition at the earliest.
2) when you apply for courses at universities, your admission most likely will get classified as local or international. PR and citizens are local. Hence many institutions may cancel your admission they moment you become a PR as you are no longer an international student.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mklam90

Lynna987 said:


> Hi guys,
> Has anyone applied for student visa while pending 189? As the average 189 processing time can be up to 12 months, I am thinking of taking some short course in Australia but am worried that it would affect my 189 application? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, of course...you can apply for a student visa while applying for your PR, you can even apply for a student visa after you get your PR...I would suggest the latter... :evil:


----------



## sultan_azam

mklam90 said:


> Yes, of course...you can apply for a student visa while applying for your PR, you can even apply for a student visa after you get your PR...I would suggest the latter... :evil:


whats the point in applying for student visa if the guy/gal is having PR????


----------



## aks80

mklam90 said:


> Lynna987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Has anyone applied for student visa while pending 189? As the average 189 processing time can be up to 12 months, I am thinking of taking some short course in Australia but am worried that it would affect my 189 application? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course...you can apply for a student visa while applying for your PR, you can even apply for a student visa after you get your PR...I would suggest the latter...
Click to expand...

Not sure if you are being mischievous or malicious. Please know that someone may take your advice literally even if you are joking. Especially on this forum.

@Lyanna - You can apply for both visas simultaneously. But know that whichever er visa is approved last will override the previous one.


----------



## Lynna987

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!
The course I am planning to take is only 6 months, so it is very unlikely that the student visa would still be valid by the time my 189 gets approved (since there's a long processing time). However, should that happen, how long do I have to withdraw the student visa before it voids my 189 application? Of course, will still check with the institution on the validity of my application as well.


----------



## osamapervez

What documents can we provide for the years where we dont have bank statements? I have provided tax returns and pay slips. But still they want more. 

Suggestions please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

Lynna987 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone!
> The course I am planning to take is only 6 months, so it is very unlikely that the student visa would still be valid by the time my 189 gets approved (since there's a long processing time). However, should that happen, how long do I have to withdraw the student visa before it voids my 189 application? Of course, will still check with the institution on the validity of my application as well.


Not sure what is your personal reason for coming as a student but I am sure you will pay half of your course fees if you do your course after you get your PR. There are no timelines, it all depends on how proactive you are.

If Student VISA is in the process(very unlikely), just go to your immiaccount and withdraw it immediately. You will be one in a billion if you get your PR and Student VISA on the same day with a couple of hours difference in terms of time.

Else, If student VISA is already granted.
you don't have to do anything as your PR grant will override you ST Visa


----------



## gurimumbai

Hi All,

I got 189 grant on 16th dec, meanwhile my US B1(business visa) was in progress. As per US Visa website it got approved on 15th Dec(although I still need to get back my passport). Quick questions

1) Do I need to inform DIBS for this development as this is only business visa and now I am not even travelling.
2) If I inform them, does it mean i will have to go through the whole process again. I am a dependent applicant and wife is primary applicant.

Thanks


----------



## ajayaustralia

AmazingTiger said:


> Two potential points to consider :
> 1) when you have two petitions for different visa types in process, the last approved visa petition will override the first approved petition. So if 189 gets approved first, you will need to withdraw your student visa petition at the earliest.
> 2) when you apply for courses at universities, your admission most likely will get classified as local or international. PR and citizens are local. Hence many institutions may cancel your admission they moment you become a PR as you are no longer an international student.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Regarding the second point above, based on my experience with a college in Perth. If you are a international student and get your PR, there are no issues as long as you keep paying the international fees. cancellation fees are calculated based on the signed agreement/COE between the international student and college, Based on my experience it is almost 30% of course fees. Also, cancellation would require some reason and most of the time it makes sense for the college to keep milking the cow.

Honestly, there are lots of if 's and but's here so unless you dive into the situation, you will never know the reality.


----------



## AmazingTiger

ajayaustralia said:


> Regarding the second point above, based on my experience with a college in Perth. If you are a international student and get your PR, there are no issues as long as you keep paying the international fees. cancellation fees are calculated based on the signed agreement/COE between the international student and college, Based on my experience it is almost 30% of course fees. Also, cancellation would require some reason and most of the time it makes sense for the college to keep milking the cow.
> 
> Honestly, there are lots of if 's and but's here so unless you dive into the situation, you will never know the reality.


Good to know mate, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackschack

Got a grant mail for me and my family - Wife and two kids, a few minutes ago. 

Visa Lodgment date :- 26 July 2017
Anzco code:- 261313

CO Commence mail :- 28 Aug 2017

Had uploaded all docs including 80,1221

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

jackschack said:


> Got a grant mail for me and my family - Wife and two kids, a few minutes ago.
> 
> Visa Lodgment date :- 26 July 2017
> Anzco code:- 261313
> 
> CO Commence mail :- 28 Aug 2017
> 
> Had uploaded all docs including 80,1221
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




Congrats mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

jackschack said:


> Got a grant mail for me and my family - Wife and two kids, a few minutes ago.
> 
> Visa Lodgment date :- 26 July 2017
> Anzco code:- 261313
> 
> CO Commence mail :- 28 Aug 2017
> 
> Had uploaded all docs including 80,1221
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro!! 

after immi assessment commence email, what happened to your application/case?? can you tell here elaborately which can help others who got immi commence email,

any employment verification?? thank you


----------



## jackschack

naveenttf said:


> Congratulations bro!!
> 
> after immi assessment commence email, what happened to your application/case?? can you tell here elaborately which can help others who got immi commence email,
> 
> any employment verification?? thank you


After that nothing until today. 

I just involved myself in other things so that I would not think too much about the visa. 

Of course could not stop my self from checking Immitracker atleast trice a day 


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung

jackschack said:


> After that nothing until today.
> 
> I just involved myself in other things so that I would not think too much about the visa.
> 
> Of course could not stop my self from checking Immitracker atleast trice a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


May I know what is CO commence mail? does CO ask you to provide additional information or anything?


----------



## naveenttf

jackschack said:


> After that nothing until today.
> 
> I just involved myself in other things so that I would not think too much about the visa.
> 
> Of course could not stop my self from checking Immitracker atleast trice a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you bro for the valuable reply :thumb:


----------



## jackschack

tonhudung said:


> May I know what is CO commence mail? does CO ask you to provide additional information or anything?


No. Just an info mail from the CO stating that they have started checking. I suppose that is not mandatory, have read about a lot of people who have got the grant without this mail.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

tonhudung said:


> May I know what is CO commence mail? does CO ask you to provide additional information or anything?


an email sent by the assigned case officer stating that the CO allocated for the application processing(start of of application assessment), only few people received this email dont know the reason behind this, thanks


----------



## rsp69

jackschack said:


> No. Just an info mail from the CO stating that they have started checking. I suppose that is not mandatory, have read about a lot of people who have got the grant without this mail.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Firstly, hearty congratulations!

Curious to know, did your commencement email have an attachment on 'how to send PTE scores' ?


----------



## jackschack

rsp69 said:


> Firstly, hearty congratulations!
> 
> Curious to know, did your commencement email have an attachment on 'how to send PTE scores' ?


No. I had already sent the PTE scores while applying

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rsp69

jackschack said:


> No. I had already sent the PTE scores while applying
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I see.

My commencement email has an attachment on how to send PTE scores and Assessment Commence letter.
The email text only reads "Please see the attached information".
My scores have been sent after the test, by default.

I wonder why I have that attachment. Maybe its generic?


----------



## nabzz

kinnu369 said:


> Congratulations to all those who got the grant today!!!!


Had to get it for my wife....it would be helpful if you have someone in ksa to help you out. I picked up the procedure from the Philippines embassy website . 

What I did was get my wifes fingerprints done from the forensics division at the karachi police hq. got that attested from mofa. sent it over to saudi, her relatives there got an noc from the pakistani consulate in jeddah(which basically requests a police clearance). and within 15 days they sent back the clearance to them. what you'll require is: fingerprints form (attested from your ministry of foreign affairs), possibly an NOC from you consulate in jeddah, your ID card and passport.

But since you've only been there on visit visa's you should check with an agent on the best possible route.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

zeemal1401 said:


> Hi my expat family, I have been waiting for a long time to write this post. Finally, I got the golden email today at exactly 12pm (Sorry, didn't get a chance to post earlier).
> 
> Visa was lodged(onshore) on 23 Oct 2017 and direct grant on 20 Dec 2017.
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone all the best & hopefully, you will hear this same good news soon.
> __________________
> Visa Sub-Class: 189
> ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
> ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017
> Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
> 1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
> EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
> 4th Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
> EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points
> Invitation: 18/10/2017
> Medical: 19/10/2017
> Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017
> Documents uploaded: (24th October and last updated on 2nd November)
> Grant: 20/12/2017eace:
> --------





jackschack said:


> Got a grant mail for me and my family - Wife and two kids, a few minutes ago.
> 
> Visa Lodgment date :- 26 July 2017
> Anzco code:- 261313
> 
> CO Commence mail :- 28 Aug 2017
> 
> Had uploaded all docs including 80,1221
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Congrats friends for your PR visa grant.....


----------



## aks80

gurimumbai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 189 grant on 16th dec, meanwhile my US B1(business visa) was in progress. As per US Visa website it got approved on 15th Dec(although I still need to get back my passport). Quick questions
> 
> 1) Do I need to inform DIBS for this development as this is only business visa and now I am not even travelling.
> 2) If I inform them, does it mean i will have to go through the whole process again. I am a dependent applicant and wife is primary applicant.
> 
> Thanks


1) No
2) See 1 above


----------



## gurimumbai

gurimumbai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 189 grant on 16th dec, meanwhile my US B1(business visa) was in progress. As per US Visa website it got approved on 15th Dec(although I still need to get back my passport). Quick questions
> 
> 1) Do I need to inform DIBS for this development as this is only business visa and now I am not even travelling.
> 2) If I inform them, does it mean i will have to go through the whole process again. I am a dependent applicant and wife is primary applicant.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Experts - Please advise.


----------



## kinnu369

nabzz said:


> Had to get it for my wife....it would be helpful if you have someone in ksa to help you out. I picked up the procedure from the Philippines embassy website .
> 
> What I did was get my wifes fingerprints done from the forensics division at the karachi police hq. got that attested from mofa. sent it over to saudi, her relatives there got an noc from the pakistani consulate in jeddah(which basically requests a police clearance). and within 15 days they sent back the clearance to them. what you'll require is: fingerprints form (attested from your ministry of foreign affairs), possibly an NOC from you consulate in jeddah, your ID card and passport.
> 
> But since you've only been there on visit visa's you should check with an agent on the best possible route.


Thanks for the concern mate! However, I did not come across anyone who has taken KSA PCC on Business visit visa. I even Contacted Australian embassy in Riyadh for the same and they replied as below
"Thank you for contacting the Australian Embassy in Riyadh.

For information on how to obtain police clearance from Saudi Arabia please
follow the link:
http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/saudi-arabia

Please note, to get letter to obtain police clearance from Saudi Arabia,
the applicant must be a valid resident in Saudi Arabia. If the applicant
does not hold valid residency in Saudi Arabia, please visit the link above,
for information on what documents needed by DIBP."

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mebo555

rsp69 said:


> I too am flying to India in mid Jan and returning mid Feb. Hence this is a topic of much interest for me.
> 
> I am not doing any alterations to my addresses.
> As far as my understanding, i think we don't have to do any changes since we're only visiting India and also since we are still "technically living" at our respective Australian addresses.
> What I mean by "technically living" is, paying rent for the month and/or have a lease. This is true in my case. How about you?
> If yes, I think we do not need to worry.
> 
> If experienced expats have any advice, I'm open
> Cheers!


I think it is not as simple as that. Because, DIBP needs our updated details to contact us in any case. so, I think we have to update it twice (first one when leaving Australia and second one when returning).

Also, will it delay our process in any case?

Visa lodge: 20th Sept 2017
Immi commencement: 31st Oct 2017
No Co contact
Status: Received


----------



## Tyneha

Timelines for processing had increased from 5-8 months to 6-10 months


----------



## mebo555

yep.. i just realised...


----------



## HARINDERJEET

mebo555 said:


> yep.. i just realised...


How come they change soo fast from 5 to 8 to 6 to 10 months....what logic they are implying????


----------



## mebo555

if you can figure out what logic they have for taking nearly a year to vet the submitted documents, you will find the logic in changing 5-8 to 6-10. ;-)

what I think is, no logic is their logic


----------



## rsp69

mebo555 said:


> I think it is not as simple as that. Because, DIBP needs our updated details to contact us in any case. so, I think we have to update it twice (first one when leaving Australia and second one when returning).
> 
> Also, will it delay our process in any case?
> 
> Visa lodge: 20th Sept 2017
> Immi commencement: 31st Oct 2017
> No Co contact
> Status: Received


True, although what I gather from it is - they need to be notified if we change residential addresses in Australia or if we move overseas. 
We are going to visit India, not reside there.
Correct me if I am wrong 

Maybe we need a third person view on this.


----------



## Nedsrtark

189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	6 Months	10 Months


I'm june applicant
6 Months elapsed

Should i send them mail??


----------



## mebo555

rsp69 said:


> I too am flying to India in mid Jan and returning mid Feb. Hence this is a topic of much interest for me.
> 
> I am not doing any alterations to my addresses.
> As far as my understanding, i think we don't have to do any changes since we're only visiting India and also since we are still "technically living" at our respective Australian addresses.
> What I mean by "technically living" is, paying rent for the month and/or have a lease. This is true in my case. How about you?
> If yes, I think we do not need to worry.
> 
> If experienced expats have any advice, I'm open
> Cheers!





mebo555 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to travel to India in Jan mid 2018 and will be back in Feb mid 2018. I am aware that i should update my address details if my residential address changes for more than 14 days. my queries are as follow:
> 
> 1) In my case, postal address will remain the same whereas the residential address will change. So, do I have to update my Indian address when I leave Australia and then update it back to my Australian address when I come back after my holidays? (if my case is not finalised during this period)
> 
> 2) Will updating my address details delay my application in any ways?
> 
> I am doing my post-grad currently in Australia
> Visa lodge - 20th Sept 2017
> Immi commencement mail and job verification of one country - 31st Oct 2017 ( I worked in africa and india). African job verification is done through a call to my office
> No CO contact
> Status: Received state


Experts here,

Kindly help us. Ticket fares are shooting up. Is it necessary to update the address details? If we do so, any harm for our pr application 189?


----------



## AmazingTiger

HARINDERJEET said:


> How come they change soo fast from 5 to 8 to 6 to 10 months....what logic they are implying????


It is neither fast nor slow mate IMHO. It's a reflection of what happened and not what will happen.

Look up monthly % of completion in immitracker. For month of May it was following the 5-8 months guidelines, until end of October i.e., 75% done in 5 months. But by end of November slippage from the 90% completion target by end of January seems almost unavoidable.

For June and July, there appears to be a slippage in the 75% target itself.

So the revised timeline is a reflection of how things have been since the last time it was updated.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn

Guess...DIBP went on Christmas Holiday.


----------



## shobhgarg

Tyneha said:


> Timelines for processing had increased from 5-8 months to 6-10 months


____________________


Awful and painful... just because of Christmas they just increased it by one month.


----------



## djdoller

djdoller said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have appled through my agent. And i asked him to contact to dibp once. But he structly denied to do so. And told me to wait for few time. According to my agent the time will fall in my application from last updated date in my immi account. And one coinsidence was happened last week on 13th dec. My cousin was supposed to call dibp on 5th dec on regards of no responce from dibp from 31/07/17 no immi mail no co contact. I told him to wait untill 31st dec. And suddenly he got golden mail on 13th dec. If he supposed to called dibp we would thought that it was the magic because of the call. But the miracles happened it self.
> I dont say ..... not to call dibp. But i wanna wait for few more days as currently every buddy got the grant after 93 to 115 days from last co contact. So let me check untill 2nd week of january and then i am 100% gonna call dibp fir my case.
> Thanks for my good wishes brother. And hope we all get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, It was just a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Given that you have a agent working for you then he/she is the best person to advise you. As you have elaborated more, things are more clear to everyone. Take your time and wishing you all the best,
> 
> 
> AJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for try and understand my concern. I also wish good luck to you aswell. You are doing the same thing to others in forum as me. As far as we help to all all will be good. Just the way of our thaughts are different. All the best again brother.
Click to expand...

I told you yesterday that dibp change the timeline each month. Now it shows 6 to 10 months. So its my 9+ months now. 
I will call dibp on january 2nd week for sure. 
Thanks


----------



## shobhgarg

Nedsrtark said:


> 189 Skilled - Independent	Points-tested	6 Months	10 Months
> 
> 
> I'm june applicant
> 6 Months elapsed
> 
> Should i send them mail??


____________________________________

You may, but be assured you will not get a reply.


----------



## djdoller

mebo555 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have appled through my agent. And i asked him to contact to dibp once. But he structly denied to do so. And told me to wait for few time. According to my agent the time will fall in my application from last updated date in my immi account. And one coinsidence was happened last week on 13th dec. My cousin was supposed to call dibp on 5th dec on regards of no responce from dibp from 31/07/17 no immi mail no co contact. I told him to wait untill 31st dec. And suddenly he got golden mail on 13th dec. If he supposed to called dibp we would thought that it was the magic because of the call. But the miracles happened it self.
> I dont say ..... not to call dibp. But i wanna wait for few more days as currently every buddy got the grant after 93 to 115 days from last co contact. So let me check untill 2nd week of january and then i am 100% gonna call dibp fir my case.
> Thanks for my good wishes brother. And hope we all get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am planning to travel to India in Jan mid 2018 and will be back in Feb mid 2018. I am aware that i should update my address details if my residential address changes for more than 14 days. my queries are as follow:
> 
> 1) In my case, postal address will remain the same whereas the residential address will change. So, do I have to update my Indian address when I leave Australia and then update it back to my Australian address when I come back after my holidays? (if my case is not finalised during this period)
> 
> 2) Will updating my address details delay my application in any ways?
> 
> I am doing my post-grad currently in Australia
> Visa lodge - 20th Sept 2017
> Immi commencement mail and job verification of one country - 31st Oct 2017 ( I worked in africa and india). African job verification is done through a call to my office
> No CO contact
> Status: Received state
Click to expand...

There will not be any effect for the processing as you will be on bredging visa during that time. Just update the address for exact period.


----------



## djdoller

Tyneha said:


> Timelines for processing had increased from 5-8 months to 6-10 months


I told to ajay testerday regarding to timeline. It changes each month. And my process has been delaied for one more month.


----------



## djdoller

mpathak9 said:


> Can everyone ensure that they are updating immitracker?


Hi brother as per your question, i already aproached for the updation of immi commence details in myimmitracker . It will take few days. Then after all can check the new data in myimmitracker.
Cheers.


----------



## djdoller

HARINDERJEET said:


> mebo555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.. i just realised...
> 
> 
> 
> How come they change soo fast from 5 to 8 to 6 to 10 months....what logic they are implying????
Click to expand...

If you check my yesterday's posts you will find that i mentioned about timeline change. I was wondering why they didn't cgange on 16th. But currently i come to know that from tomorrow they dibo have holidays so no point to wonder about inquiry regarding timeline. They just changed it today as they dont wanna give us time to think over.
Any way i think my assumption is correct for not to contact dibp.prior to our timeline.


----------



## djdoller

apbtn said:


> Guess...DIBP went on Christmas Holiday.


Still many will get the grant letter up to 31st december. As grant decided by co but come from auto system by generator. So i am sure that many applicents will still get the grant for next week. May be on tomorrow too.


----------



## peRFect19

djdoller said:


> If you check my yesterday's posts you will find that i mentioned about timeline change. I was wondering why they didn't cgange on 16th. But currently i come to know that from tomorrow they dibo have holidays so no point to wonder about inquiry regarding timeline. They just changed it today as they dont wanna give us time to think over.
> Any way i think my assumption is correct for not to contact dibp.prior to our timeline.


I reached out to the number +61 131 881 yesterday. After a long wait for almost 50 minutes, an operator picked up and guided me to the right personnel that took another 15 minutes. However, the lady there had no clue about the processing times and my concern, which was CO asking for already uploaded documents.

She suggested me to upload the documents again and drop an email to gsm.allocated.XXX. When I told her I already did, she apologized and told me that she has not related to processing officers and has no idea about the visa delays/processing times.

Most likely, they won't cater to your concerns as long as your application is within the stipulated timeframe on their website.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

djdoller said:


> Still many will get the grant letter up to 31st december. As grant decided by co but come from auto system by generator. So i am sure that many applicents will still get the grant for next week. May be on tomorrow too.


DIBP will be on leave from_______________to _______________?????? any idea?????


----------



## djdoller

peRFect19 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you check my yesterday's posts you will find that i mentioned about timeline change. I was wondering why they didn't cgange on 16th. But currently i come to know that from tomorrow they dibo have holidays so no point to wonder about inquiry regarding timeline. They just changed it today as they dont wanna give us time to think over.
> Any way i think my assumption is correct for not to contact dibp.prior to our timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> I reached out to the number +61 131 881 yesterday. After a long wait for almost 50 minutes, an operator picked up and guided me to the right personnel that took another 15 minutes. However, the lady there had no clue about the processing times and my concern, which was CO asking for already uploaded documents.
> 
> She suggested me to upload the documents again and drop an email to gsm.allocated.XXX. When I told her I already did, she apologized and told me that she has not related to processing officers and has no idea about the visa delays/processing times.
> 
> Most likely, they won't cater to your concerns as long as your application is within the stipulated timeframe on their website.
Click to expand...

That what i want to tell everybuddy here. No point to call them incase of the timeline exceed the last month of their timeline. Currentlybit is 10 months for all.


----------



## Ryan 79

Hey, no the status is still received. Good luck!


----------



## djdoller

HARINDERJEET said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still many will get the grant letter up to 31st december. As grant decided by co but come from auto system by generator. So i am sure that many applicents will still get the grant for next week. May be on tomorrow too.
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP will be on leave from_______________to _______________?????? any idea?????
Click to expand...

For dibp i guess from 22nd dec to 3rd january. 
For states from 25th dec to 10 january.
But the grant will be still sent from system except 23 to 27 dec. According to last year data from myimmitracker.


----------



## LadyZebo

naveenttf said:


> Hi, may i know your case officer name???


Amanda is her name


----------



## LadyZebo

djdoller said:


> When did u lodge visa and last co contact?


i lodged visa September 22, 2017

No CO Contact, just got the email "immi assessment commencement notification" on November 6, 2017


----------



## djdoller

LadyZebo said:


> naveenttf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, may i know your case officer name???
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda is her name
Click to expand...

90% of co are women. And in most case i have noticed that they are very keen at their work, but dibp is not responding us on time as there are certain factors involved in migration at this stage. So waiting is only the hope.


----------



## djdoller

LadyZebo said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did u lodge visa and last co contact?
> 
> 
> 
> i lodged visa September 22, 2017
> 
> No CO Contact, just got the email "immi assessment commencement notification" on November 6, 2017
Click to expand...

I have sent a request to add another grid for immi commence email in myimmitracker to andreyx. He already appoved my request today morning as he is admin. So wait and let us analysed regarding to this. It can take few days.


----------



## Rhomio

Hi LadyZebo,

Please i need your help on my vetassess assessment, could you please provide me with some information. Thank you


----------



## HARINDERJEET

djdoller said:


> For dibp i guess from 22nd dec to 3rd january.
> For states from 25th dec to 10 january.
> But the grant will be still sent from system except 23 to 27 dec. According to last year data from myimmitracker.


thanks for your analysis DJ....


----------



## Rhomio

Hi Everyone,

Please i am new here, i am trying to get my skilled assessed and i am a bit confused and need your help. I have degree in Agricultural Economics and Extension and work as a Agric Officer, I am confused on what to apply for as (Agricultural Scientist or Agricultural Consultant). Agricultural Consultant is in line with my work buy i am think the word "AGRICULTURAL CONSULTANT" is too high as i have only 7 years relevant experience as a Agric Officer. Please help me on how to move this forward.

Thank you.


----------



## mebo555

djdoller said:


> There will not be any effect for the processing as you will be on bredging visa during that time. Just update the address for exact period.


Thanks dj for your reply. Correct if me if I am wrong.
I have to update my residential address in the 'change address detail' section in the immiaccount. right?

Aand if that is the case, I just clicked on it and went through the fields to be filled. There is no time period to be mentioned. So, does it mean that I have to fill when I leave Australia and update it back when I reach back? 

I am on a student visa. So, my bridging visa is still ineffective.


----------



## krutika731

djdoller said:


> apbtn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess...DIBP went on Christmas Holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Still many will get the grant letter up to 31st december. As grant decided by co but come from auto system by generator. So i am sure that many applicents will still get the grant for next week. May be on tomorrow too.
Click to expand...

Hiii, do you have any idea how this auto generated email system works? Cz ppl are getting grants on Saturday as well so I don't think they work on Saturday. This could be possible if grant date is also calculated based on Co contact date.


----------



## ajayaustralia

krutika731 said:


> Hiii, do you have any idea how this auto generated email system works? Cz ppl are getting grants on Saturday as well so I don't think they work on Saturday. This could be possible if grant date is also calculated based on Co contact date.


I checked personally a couple of days back at the immigration office in Perth.The guy sitting there confirmed that no one in immigration works on a Saturday. From my understanding, cases are decided on Friday but the e-mail is getting generated on Saturday and sent. Must be some kind of Automated system, which is quite logical.


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Tyneha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines for processing had increased from 5-8 months to 6-10 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told to ajay testerday regarding to timeline. It changes each month. And my process has been delaied for one more month.
Click to expand...

When did u apply?????
As my timelines for 6 months completes on 28. Should I have any hopes for getting a visit grant in the 75% quota?????


----------



## sultan_azam

jackschack said:


> Got a grant mail for me and my family - Wife and two kids, a few minutes ago.
> 
> Visa Lodgment date :- 26 July 2017
> Anzco code:- 261313
> 
> CO Commence mail :- 28 Aug 2017
> 
> Had uploaded all docs including 80,1221
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ajayaustralia said:


> I checked personally a couple of days back at the immigration office in Perth.The guy sitting there confirmed that no one in immigration works on a Saturday. From my understanding, cases are decided on Friday but the e-mail is getting generated on Saturday and sent. Must be some kind of Automated system, which is quite logical.


If that is the case then there could be grants on Sundays as well, or on holidays...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

Hi Experts,

In form 815(health undertaking) there is a question for contact details in Australia. As I am an offshore applicant, i still don't have an address in Australia. Can I give an Australian hotel address (where I will initially stay for few weeks) and its phone number? 

_Contact details in Australia. Note: Give full residential address, including postcode and telephone
number where possible. If you do not know what your address in
Australia will be, you must give the name and address of a person in
Australia who will know how to contact you (for example, a relative,
a friend, your employer or a staff member at your proposed study
institution)._


----------



## ajayaustralia

sultan_azam said:


> If that is the case then there could be grants on Sundays as well, or on holidays...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Public holidays, I can understand if the preceding day is working but an automated system running for 24 hours(Saturday) and not able to prepare and send all the emails(Pending grants Friday) is quite unrealistic. 

No one knows for sure, but this is true that they don't work on Saturdays/Sundays. To be more clear, no one here works on Saturdays/Sundays, unless you work in a business which opens on weekends.


----------



## kaju

ajayaustralia said:


> Public holidays, I can understand if the preceding day is working but an automated system running for 24 hours(Saturday) and not able to prepare and send all the emails(Pending grants Friday) is quite unrealistic.
> 
> No one knows for sure, but this is true that they don't work on Saturdays/Sundays. To be more clear, no one here works on Saturdays/Sundays, unless you work in a business which opens on weekends.


DIBP staff do occasionally do overtime on evenings and weekend days, but this is not regular.


----------



## djdoller

mebo555 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will not be any effect for the processing as you will be on bredging visa during that time. Just update the address for exact period.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dj for your reply. Correct if me if I am wrong.
> I have to update my residential address in the 'change address detail' section in the immiaccount. right?
> 
> Aand if that is the case, I just clicked on it and went through the fields to be filled. There is no time period to be mentioned. So, does it mean that I have to fill when I leave Australia and update it back when I reach back?
> 
> I am on a student visa. So, my bridging visa is still ineffective.
Click to expand...

You can change the address in immi ac but alongwith it you should send an email to dibp regarding this matter. You can mention the time in email. If you know your last co then you can mention his or her name and in subject you write temperory change of address due to overseas travel. 
And in main para you mention exact time period. They will not havevany objection if you move overseas for temp.


----------



## sultan_azam

kaju said:


> DIBP staff do occasionally do overtime on evenings and weekend days, but this is not regular.


Thanks for confirming

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

krutika731 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apbtn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess...DIBP went on Christmas Holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Still many will get the grant letter up to 31st december. As grant decided by co but come from auto system by generator. So i am sure that many applicents will still get the grant for next week. May be on tomorrow too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiii, do you have any idea how this auto generated email system works? Cz ppl are getting grants on Saturday as well so I don't think they work on Saturday. This could be possible if grant date is also calculated based on Co contact date.
Click to expand...

As per my knowledge in australia no govt body work on weekends. But i am not computer professional to explain regarding the auto system of grant issue. But it is confirmed that many applicants were got the grant on saturday. And also if you look at the myimmitracker , in 2016 timeline many got grant during christmas holiday time too.
If I am an IT professional i could better explain about this auto system how to send the grant email on pertucular preferable dates with out human act.
But that is sure that the grants come on weekends and holidays too.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Hey guys, I lodged my application on 8th Nov. Loaded all possible documents with medical and PCC but without 80 and 1221. Any idea when a case officer will be assigned? I've not heard from anyone in the department so far. It's been almost 45 days

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hey guys, I lodged my application on 8th Nov. Loaded all possible documents with medical and PCC but without 80 and 1221. Any idea when a case officer will be assigned? I've not heard from anyone in the department so far. It's been almost 45 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


________________________________________________________

My suggestion is upload all forms 80,1221, PCC and medicals before your first CO contact. Once there is a CO contact, you will be placed last in the queue again.

Do remember to upload form 1281 as well, read my timelines form 1281 is the one which has got me stuck from last three months.

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


----------



## djdoller

Mostly august month applicants got the grant during the whole week. But no evidence of immi mail guys. But in recent future it will be posible to check the immi commence mail derail in myimmitracker.


----------



## shobhgarg

djdoller said:


> Mostly august month applicants got the grant during the whole week. But no evidence of immi mail guys. But in recent future it will be posible to check the immi commence mail derail in myimmitracker.


________________________________

Also I noticed that apart from direct grants, applicants who got the grants recently after atleast 1 CO contacts had last CO contacts around 5-8 Sep.


----------



## shobhgarg

djdoller said:


> Mostly august month applicants got the grant during the whole week. But no evidence of immi mail guys. But in recent future it will be posible to check the immi commence mail derail in myimmitracker.


___________________________________

What is the name of the tracker which everyone is using on myimmitracker. I will add my case to the same.


----------



## djdoller

shobhgarg said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly august month applicants got the grant during the whole week. But no evidence of immi mail guys. But in recent future it will be posible to check the immi commence mail derail in myimmitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> What is the name of the tracker which everyone is using on myimmitracker. I will add my case to the same.
Click to expand...

https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189

Open it and register your case. You will find a hips of information over there.


----------



## mustbedone

I'm getting kind of antsy now. one more week and December will be over.

I lodged on 26th July, CO contacted a month later.
Uploaded all requested documents on 23th Oct. 

 ........


----------



## ajayaustralia

shobhgarg said:


> ________________________________
> 
> Also I noticed that apart from direct grants, applicants who got the grants recently after atleast 1 CO contacts had last CO contacts around 5-8 Sep.


Checked today and there are cases updated with CO contact date till 26th Sep(Couple of cases) getting the grant. If you check August data(almost 50-60 percent people have got the grant which is quite encouraging. Hopefully, it is time for people (CO contact in Sept) to get the grant.


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> shobhgarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> Also I noticed that apart from direct grants, applicants who got the grants recently after atleast 1 CO contacts had last CO contacts around 5-8 Sep.
> 
> 
> 
> Checked today and there are cases updated with CO contact date till 26th Sep(Couple of cases) getting the grant. If you check August data(almost 50-60 percent people have got the grant which is quite encouraging. Hopefully, it is time for people (CO contact in Sept) to get the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grant.
Click to expand...

I am hoping for the same ajay. My co contact was on 22nd sep. What is yours?


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> I am hoping for the same ajay. My co contact was on 22nd sep. What is yours?


Any Idea why I mentioned specifically 26th September in my post?:israel:


----------



## osamapervez

Hey guys i need your help
I ve claimed 5 years work experience out of which the initial years my salary was paid in cash/cheque. I submitted all the salary slips along with tax documents. I dont have bank statements for the initial years. 
CO asked for more evidences. What else can i provide?

Please assist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for the same ajay. My co contact was on 22nd sep. What is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea why I mentioned specifically 26th September in my post?
Click to expand...

That only you can tell me brother. But i can say that mostly august guys got the grant already. And few more case got the grant of dated 7th sep, 13 sep, 24sep and 26 sep on today. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## krutika731

djdoller said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for the same ajay. My co contact was on 22nd sep. What is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea why I mentioned specifically 26th September in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That only you can tell me brother. But i can say that mostly august guys got the grant already. And few more case got the grant of dated 7th sep, 13 sep, 24sep and 26 sep on today. Correct me if i am wrong.
Click to expand...

Still more than 100 ppl are waiting who lodged in August including me. There are 3-4 cases who got grant s whose Co date is between 23-28 September. Otherwise they haven't reached to the ppl above 14th September.


----------



## krutika731

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for the same ajay. My co contact was on 22nd sep. What is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea why I mentioned specifically 26th September in my post?
Click to expand...

Hiii, do you get your grant?


----------



## Averagejoe

Sorry posted in Wrong thread


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> That only you can tell me brother. But i can say that mostly august guys got the grant already. And few more case got the grant of dated 7th sep, 13 sep, 24sep and 26 sep on today. Correct me if i am wrong.


I mentioned 26th September as I was contacted by CO on the same date:yo:. So I am literally 4 days behind you:clap2:


----------



## ajayaustralia

krutika731 said:


> Still more than 100 ppl are waiting who lodged in August including me. There are 3-4 cases who got grant s whose Co date is between 23-28 September. Otherwise they haven't reached to the ppl above 14th September.


:sorry: If I have confused everyone, I was filtering on CO contact date, not lodged date.

If you filter on CO contact date(August), lots of people have got grant. September, this is true that they are slowly moving ahead and currently it is close to 14th september as you have mentioned.


----------



## ajayaustralia

krutika731 said:


> Hiii, do you get your grant?


No, Waiting like others. Hopefully, it will come in January as a new year gift.


----------



## mpathak9

djdoller said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can everyone ensure that they are updating immitracker?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi brother as per your question, i already aproached for the updation of immi commence details in myimmitracker . It will take few days. Then after all can check the new data in myimmitracker.
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Not just for commencement. Even recent grants are not updated.


----------



## krutika731

ajayaustralia said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still more than 100 ppl are waiting who lodged in August including me. There are 3-4 cases who got grant s whose Co date is between 23-28 September. Otherwise they haven't reached to the ppl above 14th September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have confused everyone, I was filtering on CO contact date, not lodged date.
> 
> If you filter on CO contact date(August), lots of people have got grant. September, this is true that they are slowly moving ahead and currently it is close to 14th september as you have mentioned.
Click to expand...

 sorry for this misunderstanding. You are right that ppl with co contact in August got their grants.


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still more than 100 ppl are waiting who lodged in August including me. There are 3-4 cases who got grant s whose Co date is between 23-28 September. Otherwise they haven't reached to the ppl above 14th September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have confused everyone, I was filtering on CO contact date, not lodged date.
> 
> If you filter on CO contact date(August), lots of people have got grant. September, this is true that they are slowly moving ahead and currently it is close to 14th september as you have mentioned.
Click to expand...

Thats the main point. Be positive bro. Positivity brings the prosperity. We all know that every one will gonna get the grant one day if all is well. But we all need courage to pass this killing time and so we do. But the analysis we do is also true at some instant. So get the best findings from different forums. And good new is that we will find a new column for immigration commence email in MYIMMIGRATION TRACKER. So that we will have another data for the inputs. Cheers.


----------



## ssheikabdu

Guys, I got a CO contact and updated the document on 5th November. There was no employment verification yet as confirmed by me previous company HR. Is it possible that DIBP sent a grant without background checks, hope not but just a doubt?


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> ajayaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still more than 100 ppl are waiting who lodged in August including me. There are 3-4 cases who got grant s whose Co date is between 23-28 September. Otherwise they haven't reached to the ppl above 14th September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have confused everyone, I was filtering on CO contact date, not lodged date.
> 
> If you filter on CO contact date(August), lots of people have got grant. September, this is true that they are slowly moving ahead and currently it is close to 14th september as you have mentioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the main point. Be positive bro. Positivity brings the prosperity. We all know that every one will gonna get the grant one day if all is well. But we all need courage to pass this killing time and so we do. But the analysis we do is also true at some instant. So get the best findings from different forums. And good new is that we will find a new column for immigration commence email in MYIMMIGRATION TRACKER. So that we will have another data for the inputs. Cheers.
Click to expand...


Brothers my co contact was on independence day. Give me some positivity


----------



## rpalni

I am august applicant of co contact date 13-sep-2017, god knows when i will receive grant.


----------



## dheerajsharma

Urgent Reply Needed.

From where can I get the written proof that Indian PSK doesn't issue PCC in maiden name?
Is there any email ID which I can write to..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## krutika731

dheerajsharma said:


> Urgent Reply Needed.
> 
> From where can I get the written proof that Indian PSK doesn't issue PCC in maiden name?
> Is there any email ID which I can write to..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Try your luck as they don't provide any written letter. At least in my city. We asked them personally and also told them to reply on our email but they haven't send any reply yet.


----------



## djdoller

mpathak9 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can everyone ensure that they are updating immitracker?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi brother as per your question, i already aproached for the updation of immi commence details in myimmitracker . It will take few days. Then after all can check the new data in myimmitracker.
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just for commencement. Even recent grants are not updated.
Click to expand...

The grants are not updating for the unregistered user. People who already register in myimmitracker they do it by their own. And i am telling about one more column which is already not in myimmitracker. For that i request to admin of the above website. He can only do it. And once the column will be added in myimmitracker all can put the data by own regarding when the immi commence mail come and after that what is the scene going. Weather direct grant , co contact, EV. or anything else.
It will be more easy for all who got the immi mail now. For that information please request to all expats to register on myimmitracker web site. It will take only 2 mins.


----------



## quynhtong2889

osamapervez said:


> Hey guys i need your help
> I ve claimed 5 years work experience out of which the initial years my salary was paid in cash/cheque. I submitted all the salary slips along with tax documents. I dont have bank statements for the initial years.
> CO asked for more evidences. What else can i provide?
> 
> Please assist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same boat but I am onshore, No CO contact at the moment. Are you onshore or offshore 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

quynhtong2889 said:


> Same boat but I am onshore, No CO contact at the moment. Are you onshore or offshore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you are onshore, i guess ATO payment summary might works. It provide the crystall clear summary of payment from every employer in each year. So just request from ato from last year. But It might takes around 28 days.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

quynhtong2889 said:


> Same boat but I am onshore, No CO contact at the moment. Are you onshore or offshore
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Offshore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quynhtong2889

2nd12th said:


> If you are onshore, i guess ATO payment summary might works. It provide the crystall clear summary of payment from every employer in each year. So just request from ato from last year. But It might takes around 28 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I got notice assessments from ATO every year, I submitted it and payslip when I logged visa. But no CO contact now. I loged visa on 23/10/17. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylar17

*Sylar*



djdoller said:


> For dibp i guess from 22nd dec to 3rd january.
> For states from 25th dec to 10 january.
> But the grant will be still sent from system except 23 to 27 dec. According to last year data from myimmitracker.



A question please!

How this could happen? According to what you saying, we can expect grant emails on days Dec 28th, 29th, Jan 1st and 2nd which will be sent automatically by the system.
So my question is, if DIBP will be off from 22nd Dec to 3rd Jan, how this emails would be sent!! 
If the last working day for DIBP is Dec 22nd then I would think that any grant emails would be sent on the very next day i.e. Dec 23rd

Do you agree?


----------



## 2nd12th

osamapervez said:


> Hey guys i need your help
> I ve claimed 5 years work experience out of which the initial years my salary was paid in cash/cheque. I submitted all the salary slips along with tax documents. I dont have bank statements for the initial years.
> CO asked for more evidences. What else can i provide?
> 
> Please assist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After how long did co ask for the further evidence. Is it after 1st or 2nd co contact.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylar17

*Sylar*



shobhgarg said:


> ________________________________________________________
> 
> My suggestion is upload all forms 80,1221, PCC and medicals before your first CO contact. Once there is a CO contact, you will be placed last in the queue again.
> 
> Do remember to upload form 1281 as well, read my timelines form 1281 is the one which has got me stuck from last three months.
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)




Hi 

What is Form 1281? 
I am the main applicant and I have wife and 2 kids as dependents. I am aware of From 80 and From 1221 for both my wife and myself. 
Do I need to upload 1281 for my wife as well? or do you a special case? 
It is my first time to hear about this Form! I have seen people got grant and all mentioned 80 and 1221, have not seen 1281 before I am afraid!

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## lingling

*Job verification*

Any accountant in this tread that receive job verification request by CO? CPA was very strict when they assess application for experience claims. So i was wondering whether DIBP would spend time doing it again


----------



## mebo555

*Bringing wife to Australia in student subsequent enyrant visa while PR under process*

Hi friends, kindly help.

My details:
Student in Australia
Work experience in Kenya and India
Visa lodge: 20th Sept 2017
Immi commencement mail: 31st October 2017
Job verification call to my Kenya office : 31st Oct 2017
Job verification not yet done for India
No CO contact
Status : Received

I haven't seen my wife and family for a year now. So, I am planning to bring my wife under student subsequent entrant visa in Jan 2018. She is also included in the application. But, my PR application is under process. I am aware that the latest visa will overwrite the previous one. So, if I get PR first, I will withdraw the other visa. and, i will update her address details in the PR application once she is here in Australia.

My query is, can I bring my wife by taking the subsequent entrant visa while PR is under process? Will it delay my application? Will it bring more complications?

Friends here please help.


----------



## osamapervez

2nd12th said:


> After how long did co ask for the further evidence. Is it after 1st or 2nd co contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




First


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

mebo555 said:


> Hi friends, kindly help.
> 
> My details:
> Student in Australia
> Work experience in Kenya and India
> Visa lodge: 20th Sept 2017
> Immi commencement mail: 31st October 2017
> Job verification call to my Kenya office : 31st Oct 2017
> Job verification not yet done for India
> No CO contact
> Status : Received
> 
> I haven't seen my wife and family for a year now. So, I am planning to bring my wife under student subsequent entrant visa in Jan 2018. She is also included in the application. But, my PR application is under process. I am aware that the latest visa will overwrite the previous one. So, if I get PR first, I will withdraw the other visa. and, i will update her address details in the PR application once she is here in Australia.
> 
> My query is, can I bring my wife by taking the subsequent entrant visa while PR is under process? Will it delay my application? Will it bring more complications?
> 
> Friends here please help.


Why don't you apply for a Visitor visa, most of the time you will get it for 6 months. If you put clearly in the invitation(About family away from you) + show enough finance, I am 99% sure that you will even get it for 1 year.

I have applied for visitor visa for my family members 3 times and every time I got it for 6 months.

Just a suggestion, hope it helps.


----------



## 90.ajoshi

Dear fellow forum members, 
I am pleased to inform you all that I received my grant today for the subclass 189 visa. I truly appreciate all the help that the members on this forum have provided throughout the visa process. 
For all those who are waiting for their visa, I wish them a good luck. Be patient and thorough with your documentation and your visa should be just around the corner!!
Thank you all again. I continue to help as much as possible on this forum moving forward, just as I was helped. 
Good Luck!

My details: 
Lodgegement: 9 August 2017
CO contact for Form 80: 7 September 2017
Grant: 22 December 2017. 
( I have updated my case on myimmitracker as well)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mebo555

ajayaustralia said:


> Why don't you apply for a Visitor visa, most of the time you will get it for 6 months. If you put clearly in the invitation(About family away from you) + show enough finance, I am 99% sure that you will even get it for 1 year.
> 
> I have applied for visitor visa for my family members 3 times and every time I got it for 6 months.
> 
> Just a suggestion, hope it helps.


thanks ajay for your quick reply. But, in visitor's visa, she wont be able to work right? not only that, if there is any refusal of PR, she can they stay with me until my student visa and post study expires. So, i refer the subsequent entrant one. Considering this, can I apply for the subsequent entrant one? Will there be any issue?


----------



## mebo555

djdoller said:


> You can change the address in immi ac but alongwith it you should send an email to dibp regarding this matter. You can mention the time in email. If you know your last co then you can mention his or her name and in subject you write temperory change of address due to overseas travel.
> And in main para you mention exact time period. They will not havevany objection if you move overseas for temp.


Thankyou dj...


----------



## bhagat.dabas

ajayaustralia said:


> Why don't you apply for a Visitor visa, most of the time you will get it for 6 months. If you put clearly in the invitation(About family away from you) + show enough finance, I am 99% sure that you will even get it for 1 year.
> 
> I have applied for visitor visa for my family members 3 times and every time I got it for 6 months.
> 
> Just a suggestion, hope it helps.


Hi Ajay,

1.Your family always got 6 months VV with "NO FURTHER STAY CONDITION"?
2. How to get 1 year visitor visa?


----------



## naveenttf

90.ajoshi said:


> Dear fellow forum members,
> I am pleased to inform you all that I received my grant today for the subclass 189 visa. I truly appreciate all the help that the members on this forum have provided throughout the visa process.
> For all those who are waiting for their visa, I wish them a good luck. Be patient and thorough with your documentation and your visa should be just around the corner!!
> Thank you all again. I continue to help as much as possible on this forum moving forward, just as I was helped.
> Good Luck!
> 
> My details:
> Lodgegement: 9 August 2017
> CO contact for Form 80: 7 September 2017
> Grant: 22 December 2017.
> ( I have updated my case on myimmitracker as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



congratulations bro!! thank you for the update, njoy


----------



## ajayaustralia

mebo555 said:


> thanks ajay for your quick reply. But, in visitor's visa, she wont be able to work right? not only that, if there is any refusal of PR, she can they stay with me until my student visa and post study expires. So, i refer the subsequent entrant one. Considering this, can I apply for the subsequent entrant one? Will there be any issue?


yes, she won't be able to work. Sorry, I don't have much knowledge on subsequent entrant Visa. let other more experienced members comments on this.

Though I can tell you, matters related to family, like the one you have mentioned are taken quite seriously and positively by immigration.

Best of Luck,

AJ


----------



## utsho0102

*And It Happened.*

Dear Expats, 

By the grace of Almighty, I have been granted 189 Visa earlier today. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you who have helped me through your questions and sincere replies. 

I have one last question for you all. Do I need to update DIBP about my change of address after the grant? 

I have outlined my details below for your convenience:

Lodgement Date: 23/10/2017
ANZCO Code: 233411
Nationality: Bangladeshi
Occupation: Electronics Engineer
CO Contact: NO
Grant Date: 22/12/2017
PS. I have frontloaded all my documents including Medicals and PCCs. 

Thanks


----------



## naveenttf

utsho0102 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I have been granted 189 Visa earlier today. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you who have helped me through your questions and sincere replies.
> 
> I have one last question for you all. Do I need to update DIBP about my change of address after the grant?
> 
> I have outlined my details below for your convenience:
> 
> Lodgement Date: 23/10/2017
> ANZCO Code: 233411
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> CO Contact: NO
> Grant Date: 22/12/2017
> PS. I have frontloaded all my documents including Medicals and PCCs.
> 
> Thanks


congratulations on your grant!! 

no need to update your address after getting grant, nothing to do with that, you can proceed with your moving plans :thumb:


----------



## ajayaustralia

bhagat.dabas said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> 1.Your family always got 6 months VV with "NO FURTHER STAY CONDITION"?
> 2. How to get 1 year visitor visa?


Yes, Bhagat. I always got 6-month VISA for my Mother in Law. I always request them for one year and they grant me 6 months. 1 year is a bit tough unless you mention very specific reason(Ex: Wife is expecting etc) which resonates with them.

I always apply during october/November time as it helps us in so many ways during school holidays/December.

Not sure if this condition "NO FURTHER STAY CONDITION"? was mentioned and I do not have the VISA copy with me at the moment.


----------



## tusharmodgil

On immi website, the application status is now changed from 5 - 8 months to 6 - 10 months.
Is the status of your application changed too?


----------



## rsp69

utsho0102 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I have been granted 189 Visa earlier today. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you who have helped me through your questions and sincere replies.
> 
> I have one last question for you all. Do I need to update DIBP about my change of address after the grant?
> 
> I have outlined my details below for your convenience:
> 
> Lodgement Date: 23/10/2017
> ANZCO Code: 233411
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> CO Contact: NO
> Grant Date: 22/12/2017
> PS. I have frontloaded all my documents including Medicals and PCCs.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations! Good luck for the future


----------



## srikala

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,

I got my PR approved yesterday afternoon and thought of sharing the details with everyone so that it will be useful for others. I did the entire process from Australia as Im here on 457 visa.

I started the process by Skill Assessment (ACS) on 24th Nov 2016 and the result came in on 28th Nov 2016. Next step was PTE, which I had to wait for 4 months to get a centre. Multiple factors affected as I was on vacation to India on Dec 2016 and on February I moved from Sydney to Brisbane. I booked in for PTE exam on Feb and got a seat for March 26th 2017. I got the results next day morning and my total points for EOI application was 65.

I submitted my EOI on April 2, 2017 but unfortunately, the sealing for my occupation got over by April first week and had to wait for the next invitation rounds to start on Jul 2017.

Finally got my invitation on 3rd Oct, 2017. Submitted my applications on 21st Oct 2017 except for PCC for India and Medicals. Got my PCC around Nov first week and closed my medicals on 16th Nov 2017.

I got my PR directly on 21st Dec 2017 and no contact from any case officer.


ACS: 24/11/2016 (Result: 28/11/2016)
PTE: 26/03/2017 (Result: 27/03/2017)
EOI: 02/04/2017 (65 pts - Software Engineer)
Invitation: 03/10/2017
Submitted Application: 21/10/2017
Submitted Indian PCC: 04/11/2017
Submitted Medicals: 16/11/2017 (result updated on IMMI portal: 21/11/2017)
Visa Grant: 21/12/2017


----------



## AmazingTiger

srikala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR approved yesterday afternoon and thought of sharing the details with everyone so that it will be useful for others. I did the entire process from Australia as Im here on 457 visa.
> 
> I started the process by Skill Assessment (ACS) on 24th Nov 2016 and the result came in on 28th Nov 2016. Next step was PTE, which I had to wait for 4 months to get a centre. Multiple factors affected as I was on vacation to India on Dec 2016 and on February I moved from Sydney to Brisbane. I booked in for PTE exam on Feb and got a seat for March 26th 2017. I got the results next day morning and my total points for EOI application was 65.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on April 2, 2017 but unfortunately, the sealing for my occupation got over by April first week and had to wait for the next invitation rounds to start on Jul 2017.
> 
> Finally got my invitation on 3rd Oct, 2017. Submitted my applications on 21st Oct 2017 except for PCC for India and Medicals. Got my PCC around Nov first week and closed my medicals on 16th Nov 2017.
> 
> I got my PR directly on 21st Dec 2017 and no contact from any case officer.
> 
> 
> ACS: 24/11/2016 (Result: 28/11/2016)
> PTE: 26/03/2017 (Result: 27/03/2017)
> EOI: 02/04/2017 (65 pts - Software Engineer)
> Invitation: 03/10/2017
> Submitted Application: 21/10/2017
> Submitted Indian PCC: 04/11/2017
> Submitted Medicals: 16/11/2017 (result updated on IMMI portal: 21/11/2017)
> Visa Grant: 21/12/2017


Congratulations !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

djdoller said:


> For dibp i guess from 22nd dec to 3rd january.
> For states from 25th dec to 10 january.
> But the grant will be still sent from system except 23 to 27 dec. According to last year data from myimmitracker.


DIBP will be closed for 3 days only, 25-27 Dec. You don't have to guess when they have holidays schedule on their website: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## klusarun

utsho0102 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I have been granted 189 Visa earlier today. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you who have helped me through your questions and sincere replies.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one last question for you all. Do I need to update DIBP about my change of address after the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I have outlined my details below for your convenience:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodgement Date: 23/10/2017
> 
> ANZCO Code: 233411
> 
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> 
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> 
> CO Contact: NO
> 
> Grant Date: 22/12/2017
> 
> PS. I have frontloaded all my documents including Medicals and PCCs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congrats


----------



## klusarun

tusharmodgil said:


> On immi website, the application status is now changed from 5 - 8 months to 6 - 10 months.
> 
> Is the status of your application changed too?




Yes now showing as 6-10 monthe


----------



## hsrajpal

dheerajsharma said:


> Urgent Reply Needed.
> 
> From where can I get the written proof that Indian PSK doesn't issue PCC in maiden name?
> Is there any email ID which I can write to..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Nothing is there in written. I made a STANDARD DECLARATION affidavit regarding this and uploaded with a series of emails shared with passport office having only standard reply to contact respective RPO... uploaded these on 28th Nov and still don't know that it was right or wrong... But worth a try... U can also try for RTI which can give u everything in written (hope so) but it takes around 30 days.. All d best

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## dheerajsharma

hsrajpal said:


> Nothing is there in written. I made a STANDARD DECLARATION affidavit regarding this and uploaded with a series of emails shared with passport office having only standard reply to contact respective RPO... uploaded these on 28th Nov and still don't know that it was right or wrong... But worth a try... U can also try for RTI which can give u everything in written (hope so) but it takes around 30 days.. All d best
> 
> CODE:- 321111
> EOI applied:- Nov 2016
> PCC done:- Nov 2016
> EOI received:- Jan 2017
> Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
> CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
> IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017
> 
> NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017
> 
> Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
> 2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
> IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
> Grant:- Still waiting


Thanks buddy..
Could you please share the exact psk email id?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks buddy..
> Could you please share the exact psk email id?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


[email protected]

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## peRFect19

*IP Pressed..*

Folks,

I uploaded the required documents that CO had asked me to again.. with a slight change in the nomenclature.. e.g ApplicantName_Form80_Updated and Signed... 

Same for my English results, just a slight change in the file name. Apart from this, I also attached the screenshots of the email and Pearson A/C dashboard which confirms that my scores have been sent to DIBP.

Before clicking on attach document, I double checked, opening the files in the browser just to ensure that no stone is left un-turned this time around... 

The application status has changed to "Assessment in Progress"

I have also mailed the docs to the gsm email id through which I was contacted. Hope this time around they do not get any reason whatsoever to come back and ask for additional docs already uploaded!!

I have one minor query though - Rather than taking a print of the signature page (#17), I scanned my signature and uploaded it into the Form80 through "Fill and Sign" option of Adobe Acrobat. Hope this is the right approach??


----------



## adishjain86

tusharmodgil said:


> On immi website, the application status is now changed from 5 - 8 months to 6 - 10 months.
> Is the status of your application changed too?


Yeah ! got this shock yesterday after checking the immi account. I lodged the visa application on 12-Oct and still awaiting a response.

AJ.


----------



## Upbeat

Hello fellow mates,
I had submitted all my documents October end and got a CO contact today.
For a second I thought I got my Christmas gift only to realise it was a request for additional documents.

They came back asking for my Police Clearance which was already submitted in October.

I'm really confused as to what has happened and if they're looking for something else.

Has anyone faced a similar issue of getting asked something that is already provided?

Cheers!


----------



## quynhtong2889

Upbeat said:


> Hello fellow mates,
> I had submitted all my documents October end and got a CO contact today.
> For a second I thought I got my Christmas gift only to realise it was a request for additional documents.
> 
> They came back asking for my Police Clearance which was already submitted in October.
> 
> I'm really confused as to what has happened and if they're looking for something else.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue of getting asked something that is already provided?
> 
> Cheers!


When did you loged the visa?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

Upbeat said:


> Hello fellow mates,
> I had submitted all my documents October end and got a CO contact today.
> For a second I thought I got my Christmas gift only to realise it was a request for additional documents.
> 
> They came back asking for my Police Clearance which was already submitted in October.
> 
> I'm really confused as to what has happened and if they're looking for something else.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue of getting asked something that is already provided?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes Sir... a lot of us have been facing such issues lately. CO asking for the documents that are already uploaded.

Nothing can be done except that you need to re-upload the PCC that they have asked you to. Sadly, this seems like a horrible trend from DIBP's side. That's like one mistake too many.. something is seriously wrong!!


----------



## Amar_88

Upbeat said:


> Hello fellow mates,
> I had submitted all my documents October end and got a CO contact today.
> For a second I thought I got my Christmas gift only to realise it was a request for additional documents.
> 
> They came back asking for my Police Clearance which was already submitted in October.
> 
> I'm really confused as to what has happened and if they're looking for something else.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue of getting asked something that is already provided?
> 
> Cheers!


Read the mail carefully. CO might have mentioned what exactly is required. For example, PCC in maiden name in case the name was changed. I missed it too the first time I read the mail but later went through the mail again only to find that CO has asked for PCC in maiden name for my wife.


----------



## Amar_88

peRFect19 said:


> Yes Sir... a lot of us have been facing such issues lately. CO asking for the documents that are already uploaded.
> 
> Nothing can be done except that you need to re-upload the PCC that they have asked you to. Sadly, this seems like a horrible trend from DIBP's side. That's like one mistake too many.. something is seriously wrong!!


I agree. Specifically in case of PCC they ask for a PCC in maiden name which is not possible in India. They should understand by now that applicants from India are not able to provide the same. I think most of them provide a declaration and upload mail conversations with PSK. But still they keep asking for PCC in maiden name.


----------



## Upbeat

Amar_88 said:


> Upbeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello fellow mates,
> I had submitted all my documents October end and got a CO contact today.
> For a second I thought I got my Christmas gift only to realise it was a request for additional documents.
> 
> They came back asking for my Police Clearance which was already submitted in October.
> 
> I'm really confused as to what has happened and if they're looking for something else.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar issue of getting asked something that is already provided?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Read the mail carefully. CO might have mentioned what exactly is required. For example, PCC in maiden name in case the name was changed. I missed it too the first time I read the mail but later went through the mail again only to find that CO has asked for PCC in maiden name for my wife.
Click to expand...

I've gone through it quite a few times now thinking they might have asked for something else. But it's clearly mentioned provide Criminal Clearance Certificate, and nothing more.

I've re-uploaded. Hoping to hear something back.


----------



## BaazzZ

Hi everyone, I have applied for 189 visa a few days ago. I was on 485 temp graduate visa. After applying for 189 visa, i got bridging visa grant. 

My question is :Can i terminate my private insurance now as i have got my medicare card now?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## apbtn

Hi guys!
Did anyone get the 189 visa grant who lodged on 25th Oct, 2017?


----------



## Prash8101

BaazzZ said:


> Hi everyone, I have applied for 189 visa a few days ago. I was on 485 temp graduate visa. After applying for 189 visa, i got bridging visa grant.
> 
> My question is :Can i terminate my private insurance now as i have got my medicare card now?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation




You should have already done it once you put forth your 189 visa application.(Bare in mind that you are absolutely sure you’ll get the visa).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaudang277

Hi there,
I logded my application on 8th Nov and going to take medical check next Thursday 28 Dec 
So,how long does it take to clear my medical test ? And I apply onshore and didn’t submit form 80. Do I need to submit it to expect direct grant?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Chaudang277 said:


> Hi there,
> I logded my application on 8th Nov and going to take medical check next Thursday 28 Dec
> So,how long does it take to clear my medical test ? And I apply onshore and didn’t submit form 80. Do I need to submit it to expect direct grant?


Hi, I also lodged on the same date. Did you receive any communication from case officer or do you know the progress of your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

lingling said:


> Any accountant in this tread that receive job verification request by CO? CPA was very strict when they assess application for experience claims. So i was wondering whether DIBP would spend time doing it again


Any accountant here?


----------



## 2nd12th

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, I also lodged on the same date. Did you receive any communication from case officer or do you know the progress of your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


There are many cases where direct grant had been made without form 80 but why don't you ensure your application 100% complete with ally the necessary documents for your peace of mind.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

90.ajoshi said:


> Dear fellow forum members,
> I am pleased to inform you all that I received my grant today for the subclass 189 visa. I truly appreciate all the help that the members on this forum have provided throughout the visa process.
> For all those who are waiting for their visa, I wish them a good luck. Be patient and thorough with your documentation and your visa should be just around the corner!!
> Thank you all again. I continue to help as much as possible on this forum moving forward, just as I was helped.
> Good Luck!
> 
> My details:
> Lodgegement: 9 August 2017
> CO contact for Form 80: 7 September 2017
> Grant: 22 December 2017.
> ( I have updated my case on myimmitracker as well)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





utsho0102 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I have been granted 189 Visa earlier today. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you who have helped me through your questions and sincere replies.
> 
> I have one last question for you all. Do I need to update DIBP about my change of address after the grant?
> 
> I have outlined my details below for your convenience:
> 
> Lodgement Date: 23/10/2017
> ANZCO Code: 233411
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> CO Contact: NO
> Grant Date: 22/12/2017
> PS. I have frontloaded all my documents including Medicals and PCCs.
> 
> Thanks





srikala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR approved yesterday afternoon and thought of sharing the details with everyone so that it will be useful for others. I did the entire process from Australia as Im here on 457 visa.
> 
> I started the process by Skill Assessment (ACS) on 24th Nov 2016 and the result came in on 28th Nov 2016. Next step was PTE, which I had to wait for 4 months to get a centre. Multiple factors affected as I was on vacation to India on Dec 2016 and on February I moved from Sydney to Brisbane. I booked in for PTE exam on Feb and got a seat for March 26th 2017. I got the results next day morning and my total points for EOI application was 65.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on April 2, 2017 but unfortunately, the sealing for my occupation got over by April first week and had to wait for the next invitation rounds to start on Jul 2017.
> 
> Finally got my invitation on 3rd Oct, 2017. Submitted my applications on 21st Oct 2017 except for PCC for India and Medicals. Got my PCC around Nov first week and closed my medicals on 16th Nov 2017.
> 
> I got my PR directly on 21st Dec 2017 and no contact from any case officer.
> 
> 
> ACS: 24/11/2016 (Result: 28/11/2016)
> PTE: 26/03/2017 (Result: 27/03/2017)
> EOI: 02/04/2017 (65 pts - Software Engineer)
> Invitation: 03/10/2017
> Submitted Application: 21/10/2017
> Submitted Indian PCC: 04/11/2017
> Submitted Medicals: 16/11/2017 (result updated on IMMI portal: 21/11/2017)
> Visa Grant: 21/12/2017


congratulations friends for your grants....


----------



## yamaha5225

Hi,

I noticed that the estimated processing time of my application changed to 6 months - 10 months. Last week it was 3 months to 5 months.
I have uploaded all documents including medicals and PCC. So far I havent recieved any communication from the CO. So what could be the reason that the processing times doubled?

If the estimate says 6 - 10 months, does it mean that I have no chance of receiving a grant before 6 months?


----------



## NAVK

lingling said:


> lingling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any accountant in this tread that receive job verification request by CO? CPA was very strict when they assess application for experience claims. So i was wondering whether DIBP would spend time doing it again
> 
> 
> 
> Any accountant here?
Click to expand...

I’m an onshore accountant with one year experience. So far there is no CO contact..visa lodged 9th Nov


----------



## Nish1234

*DBIP Leave date*

Good to see that our friends here is getting visas this week as well.

Heard DBIP have 2 weeks leave for christmas. When does this start/end?


----------



## lingling

NAVK said:


> I’m an onshore accountant with one year experience. So far there is no CO contact..visa lodged 9th Nov


Hi there, thanks for replying. Hope other accountants here eill shed some light.

Over the past weeks I had seen so many people saying CO/AHC had attempted job verification but I'm not sure what's their skill code.


----------



## lingling

NAVK said:


> I’m an onshore accountant with one year experience. So far there is no CO contact..visa lodged 9th Nov


I was personally wondering whether CO only make job verification for certain skills. Some people get direct grant within a short wait while some have to go through the entire process which includes verification n request for extra documents.

Seniors, what do u think about my line of thought?


----------



## djdoller

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed that the estimated processing time of my application changed to 6 months - 10 months. Last week it was 3 months to 5 months.
> I have uploaded all documents including medicals and PCC. So far I havent recieved any communication from the CO. So what could be the reason that the processing times doubled?
> 
> If the estimate says 6 - 10 months, does it mean that I have no chance of receiving a grant before 6 months?


Whats your timeline? And did you applied 189sc or any other visa? Because you are the first who have 3 to 5 months timeline in immi a/c. Please share your signature. Your visa lodgement date, co contact and all. Thanks


----------



## NAVK

lingling said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an onshore accountant with one year experience. So far there is no CO contact..visa lodged 9th Nov
> 
> 
> 
> I was personally wondering whether CO only make job verification for certain skills. Some people get direct grant within a short wait while some have to go through the entire process which includes verification n request for extra documents.
> 
> Seniors, what do u think about my line of thought?
Click to expand...

I don’t think EV happens only for few occupations..it can happen to any occupation and it depends up on individual case and docs provided.


----------



## lingling

NAVK said:


> I don’t think EV happens only for few occupations..it can happen to any occupation and it depends up on individual case and docs provided.


Yes..... logically yes, for any skill. However, there could be a trend.... anyway, this is just my thoughts. Not sure whether it's true


----------



## sultan_azam

osamapervez said:


> Hey guys i need your help
> I ve claimed 5 years work experience out of which the initial years my salary was paid in cash/cheque. I submitted all the salary slips along with tax documents. I dont have bank statements for the initial years.
> CO asked for more evidences. What else can i provide?
> 
> Please assist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a statement from employer that explains salary from mm1.yy1 to mm2.yy2 was paid in cash/cheque and the approx/exact figure paid - monthwise,

along with this tax documents(if available)


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Urgent Reply Needed.
> 
> From where can I get the written proof that Indian PSK doesn't issue PCC in maiden name?
> Is there any email ID which I can write to..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


file an RTI or visit the nearest PSK with your issue and try to get the thing in writing


----------



## sultan_azam

BaazzZ said:


> Hi everyone, I have applied for 189 visa a few days ago. I was on 485 temp graduate visa. After applying for 189 visa, i got bridging visa grant.
> 
> My question is :Can i terminate my private insurance now as i have got my medicare card now?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


afaik.. medicare doesnt cover all types of treatment... check for optical and dental treatment and ambulance cover


----------



## sultan_azam

90.ajoshi said:


> Dear fellow forum members,
> I am pleased to inform you all that I received my grant today for the subclass 189 visa. I truly appreciate all the help that the members on this forum have provided throughout the visa process.
> For all those who are waiting for their visa, I wish them a good luck. Be patient and thorough with your documentation and your visa should be just around the corner!!
> Thank you all again. I continue to help as much as possible on this forum moving forward, just as I was helped.
> Good Luck!
> 
> My details:
> Lodgegement: 9 August 2017
> CO contact for Form 80: 7 September 2017
> Grant: 22 December 2017.
> ( I have updated my case on myimmitracker as well)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


congratulations mate...



utsho0102 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I have been granted 189 Visa earlier today. I would take this opportunity to thank all of you who have helped me through your questions and sincere replies.
> 
> I have one last question for you all. Do I need to update DIBP about my change of address after the grant?
> 
> I have outlined my details below for your convenience:
> 
> Lodgement Date: 23/10/2017
> ANZCO Code: 233411
> Nationality: Bangladeshi
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer
> CO Contact: NO
> Grant Date: 22/12/2017
> PS. I have frontloaded all my documents including Medicals and PCCs.
> 
> Thanks


congratulations.. not mandatory to update address change after grant is received, however it will do no harm..




srikala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR approved yesterday afternoon and thought of sharing the details with everyone so that it will be useful for others. I did the entire process from Australia as Im here on 457 visa.
> 
> I started the process by Skill Assessment (ACS) on 24th Nov 2016 and the result came in on 28th Nov 2016. Next step was PTE, which I had to wait for 4 months to get a centre. Multiple factors affected as I was on vacation to India on Dec 2016 and on February I moved from Sydney to Brisbane. I booked in for PTE exam on Feb and got a seat for March 26th 2017. I got the results next day morning and my total points for EOI application was 65.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on April 2, 2017 but unfortunately, the sealing for my occupation got over by April first week and had to wait for the next invitation rounds to start on Jul 2017.
> 
> Finally got my invitation on 3rd Oct, 2017. Submitted my applications on 21st Oct 2017 except for PCC for India and Medicals. Got my PCC around Nov first week and closed my medicals on 16th Nov 2017.
> 
> I got my PR directly on 21st Dec 2017 and no contact from any case officer.
> 
> 
> ACS: 24/11/2016 (Result: 28/11/2016)
> PTE: 26/03/2017 (Result: 27/03/2017)
> EOI: 02/04/2017 (65 pts - Software Engineer)
> Invitation: 03/10/2017
> Submitted Application: 21/10/2017
> Submitted Indian PCC: 04/11/2017
> Submitted Medicals: 16/11/2017 (result updated on IMMI portal: 21/11/2017)
> Visa Grant: 21/12/2017


congratulations and thanks for sharing your journey details


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Hello everyone.
My inquiry is about the reference letter from the company. Previously I obtained one addressed to DIBP . Do I need to obtain a new one addressed to Department of home affairs for lodging the Visa?
or the old letter is accepted?
Thanks experts.


----------



## dheerajsharma

sultan_azam said:


> file an RTI or visit the nearest PSK with your issue and try to get the thing in writing


Thanks Sultan.

Do we have any general RTI that has been already filed before in this regards which can be used and produced as a proof?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> Do we have any general RTI that has been already filed before in this regards which can be used and produced as a proof?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


An SD is sufficient IMO. The number of times an Indian applicant was able to furnish two different Names on a PCC should be exceptionally low. So that begs the question, why does DIBP request for it ?! Possible explanation, may it is a standard ask for applicants from multiple other countries or may be CO misread your application,..etc.,

In my view, write up the SD, notarise, submit it and press the IP. Meanwhile, if it still bothers you, work on the RTI in parallel and submit it whenever you get a response.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hello everyone.
> My inquiry is about the reference letter from the company. Previously I obtained one addressed to DIBP . Do I need to obtain a new one addressed to Department of home affairs for lodging the Visa?
> or the old letter is accepted?
> Thanks experts.


Even I need to know this. I have one referring to ACS from one of the employer. Is it required to get one with DIBP/Home affairs?


----------



## Sylar17

*Sylar*



Ham Admanedien said:


> Hello everyone.
> My inquiry is about the reference letter from the company. Previously I obtained one addressed to DIBP . Do I need to obtain a new one addressed to Department of home affairs for lodging the Visa?
> or the old letter is accepted?
> Thanks experts.


In my view, the current one would be enough.

All the best!


----------



## amitisscorpion10

Hello all, Hope you are doing good. I have a query if some1 may revert back to. I had lodged EOI in ANZCO 233311.
I have applied 189 visa with 65 points and 190 visa for NSW with 70 points. When can I expect invite? 

The last invitation round on 6th Dec shows cut off at 70 or more points in 189 visa. So a bit worried....


----------



## djdoller

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hello all, Hope you are doing good. I have a query if some1 may revert back to. I had lodged EOI in ANZCO 233311.
> I have applied 189 visa with 65 points and 190 visa for NSW with 70 points. When can I expect invite?
> 
> The last invitation round on 6th Dec shows cut off at 70 or more points in 189 visa. So a bit worried....


Currently in any pro rata or non pro rata trades have minimum 75 points to get invite according to the 6 dec result. So i think 190 is the best fit. Or any state that can invite you , as in january the sol list might be change for states.


----------



## perfect_devil

I have one R&R referring to ACS from one of the employer. Is it required to get one with DIBP/Home affairs?


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> Do we have any general RTI that has been already filed before in this regards which can be used and produced as a proof?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


May be, but not shared by anyone in public

People may have got it but never shared

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AmazingTiger said:


> An SD is sufficient IMO. The number of times an Indian applicant was able to furnish two different Names on a PCC should be exceptionally low. So that begs the question, why does DIBP request for it ?! Possible explanation, may it is a standard ask for applicants from multiple other countries or may be CO misread your application,..etc.,
> 
> In my view, write up the SD, notarise, submit it and press the IP. Meanwhile, if it still bothers you, work on the RTI in parallel and submit it whenever you get a response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


This is a good thing, can be tried

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

AmazingTiger said:


> dheerajsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> Do we have any general RTI that has been already filed before in this regards which can be used and produced as a proof?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> An SD is sufficient IMO. The number of times an Indian applicant was able to furnish two different Names on a PCC should be exceptionally low. So that begs the question, why does DIBP request for it ?! Possible explanation, may it is a standard ask for applicants from multiple other countries or may be CO misread your application,..etc.,
> 
> In my view, write up the SD, notarise, submit it and press the IP. Meanwhile, if it still bothers you, work on the RTI in parallel and submit it whenever you get a response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hii, @ Amezing Tiger
I have submitted the affidavit for the same and in the meantime inquired at PSK office of our city but they denied to provide the letter in written. My Co has also asked to provide Australian PC with 2 names as per old passport and NPC, Australia is ready to provide it but by the time we inquired about this too much time has gone. CO asked additional docs on 18th September and we pressed IP on 21st September. After that there is no Co contact. Now we are confused that weather we should upload the PC of Australia or not. They have already started providing? grants to the ppl who had co contact in September.


----------



## Nish1234

Nish1234 said:


> Good to see that our friends here is getting visas this week as well.
> 
> Heard DBIP have 2 weeks leave for christmas. When does this start/end?


Came to know from experts that there is only few public holidays and no official leave of two weeks. But usually everything slows down between 22nd Dec to 2nd Jan.


----------



## venkatavinodk

Hi,

I had logged 189 visa application on 2nd Oct 2017 and CO has been assigned on 24th Nov 2017. Now waiting for the visa grant. Since coming is Christmas/New Year weekend, heard that there will be a delay in processing and found that the processing time has been updated from 5-8 months to 6-10 months now 


In meanwhile, I got an opportunity from the current organization, they are ready to process 457 work visa. Should I proceed with processing of 457 visa or I should wait until I get PR ?

Something like I shouldn't process 2 visa applications at same time as my current PR application is pending for visa grant. Will there be any legal issues attached to it? Did someone experienced such scenario ?

Can you someone provide more details on this please. Appreciate response!!


----------



## Kevin22

Bless you all who got their visas in the month of December 2017.


----------



## Chaudang277

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, I also lodged on the same date. Did you receive any communication from case officer or do you know the progress of your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Nothing 😂😂


----------



## AmazingTiger

krutika731 said:


> Hii, @ Amezing Tiger
> I have submitted the affidavit for the same and in the meantime inquired at PSK office of our city but they denied to provide the letter in written. My Co has also asked to provide Australian PC with 2 names as per old passport and NPC, Australia is ready to provide it but by the time we inquired about this too much time has gone. CO asked additional docs on 18th September and we pressed IP on 21st September. After that there is no Co contact. Now we are confused that weather we should upload the PC of Australia or not. They have already started providing? grants to the ppl who had co contact in September.





krutika731 said:


> Hii, @ Amezing Tiger
> I have submitted the affidavit for the same and in the meantime inquired at PSK office of our city but they denied to provide the letter in written. My Co has also asked to provide Australian PC with 2 names as per old passport and NPC, Australia is ready to provide it but by the time we inquired about this too much time has gone. CO asked additional docs on 18th September and we pressed IP on 21st September. After that there is no Co contact. Now we are confused that weather we should upload the PC of Australia or not. They have already started providing? grants to the ppl who had co contact in September.


Correct me if I understood it wrong. CO requested for maiden name PCC from Australia and India.

Australia is in the process of providing it.

India declined.

You pressed IP. Now what did you upload prior to pressing IP ?

If nothing, upload a SD explaining why you haven't uploaded it yet, that you are working on it and by when to expect to have it.

Whenever you have any document that you believe CO requested of you or you feel that it could help your case, IMO for ahead and upload it. 


Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

AmazingTiger said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii, @ Amezing Tiger
> I have submitted the affidavit for the same and in the meantime inquired at PSK office of our city but they denied to provide the letter in written. My Co has also asked to provide Australian PC with 2 names as per old passport and NPC, Australia is ready to provide it but by the time we inquired about this too much time has gone. CO asked additional docs on 18th September and we pressed IP on 21st September. After that there is no Co contact. Now we are confused that weather we should upload the PC of Australia or not. They have already started providing? grants to the ppl who had co contact in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii, @ Amezing Tiger
> I have submitted the affidavit for the same and in the meantime inquired at PSK office of our city but they denied to provide the letter in written. My Co has also asked to provide Australian PC with 2 names as per old passport and NPC, Australia is ready to provide it but by the time we inquired about this too much time has gone. CO asked additional docs on 18th September and we pressed IP on 21st September. After that there is no Co contact. Now we are confused that weather we should upload the PC of Australia or not. They have already started providing? grants to the ppl who had co contact in September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if I understood it wrong. CO requested for maiden name PCC from Australia and India.
> 
> Australia is in the process of providing it.
> 
> India declined.
> 
> You pressed IP. Now what did you upload prior to pressing IP ?
> 
> If nothing, upload a SD explaining why you haven't uploaded it yet, that you are working on it and by when to expect to have it.
> 
> Whenever you have any document that you believe CO requested of you or you feel that it could help your case, IMO for ahead and upload it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hii
Co asked to provide PCC of India and Australia both that includes 2 names of my husband as he had 2 names in the old passport that is expired. In the old passport he had name as 'x' aka 'y' and in the new passport there's only one name 'x' but on the last page they mentioned that 'The person was previously known as 'y''. 

The query is raised cz our agent forgot to upload the old passport and we mentioned all the names in Form 80.

Now when CO raised this query our agent told us that we should upload an affidavit (sd) so we did that along with the old passport and some proof of old name( marriage certificate, University certificate). And we pressed IP on 21st September. 
Now after that we haven't heard anything? from DIBP. Neither CO contact nor grant. So we tried to inquired at Indian PSK as well as NPC of Australia. We personally visited PSK but they denied to provide another PC or the denial letter. So we asked them to reply in the mail. And we mailed them afterwards but still no answer.

Similarly NPC is ready to give it but we thought now its too late as we pressed IP on 21st September and some ppl also advised us to upload PC of Australia if we get another Co contact. Cz if we upload any document now it will change the last update date which may affect our grant process.


----------



## hridesh1987

*old passport*

Hi guys,

Please advise if i should my old passport as well in the application. Old passport which was expired due to exhaustion of pages.

Also should i upload old passport of my wife having name before marriage? The details have been mentioned in form 80 but should i upload the old passport as well.

I don't want to complicate things by blindly uploading everything i have so that's why need some advise.


----------



## djdoller

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed that the estimated processing time of my application changed to 6 months - 10 months. Last week it was 3 months to 5 months.
> I have uploaded all documents including medicals and PCC. So far I havent recieved any communication from the CO. So what could be the reason that the processing times doubled?
> 
> If the estimate says 6 - 10 months, does it mean that I have no chance of receiving a grant before 6 months?


Can you please confirm your timeline was 3 to 5 months or 5 to 8 months before dibp updated their website. No buddy have that timeline here. So if so please let us know. We need to make sure if any one has different time in immi account.


----------



## meendar

krutika731 said:


> Hii
> Co asked to provide PCC of India and Australia both that includes 2 names of my husband as he had 2 names in the old passport that is expired. In the old passport he had name as 'x' aka 'y' and in the new passport there's only one name 'x' but on the last page they mentioned that 'The person was previously known as 'y''.
> 
> The query is raised cz our agent forgot to upload the old passport and we mentioned all the names in Form 80.
> 
> Now when CO raised this query our agent told us that we should upload an affidavit (sd) so we did that along with the old passport and some proof of old name( marriage certificate, University certificate). And we pressed IP on 21st September.
> Now after that we haven't heard anything? from DIBP. Neither CO contact nor grant. So we tried to inquired at Indian PSK as well as NPC of Australia. We personally visited PSK but they denied to provide another PC or the denial letter. So we asked them to reply in the mail. And we mailed them afterwards but still no answer.
> 
> Similarly NPC is ready to give it but we thought now its too late as we pressed IP on 21st September and some ppl also advised us to upload PC of Australia if we get another Co contact. Cz if we upload any document now it will change the last update date which may affect our grant process.


Can you please give us an idea, why do you think last update date would change your grant?

I have seen many people in this forum who got grant next day when they uploaded PCC in the previous day. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## krutika731

meendar said:


> krutika731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii
> Co asked to provide PCC of India and Australia both that includes 2 names of my husband as he had 2 names in the old passport that is expired. In the old passport he had name as 'x' aka 'y' and in the new passport there's only one name 'x' but on the last page they mentioned that 'The person was previously known as 'y''.
> 
> The query is raised cz our agent forgot to upload the old passport and we mentioned all the names in Form 80.
> 
> Now when CO raised this query our agent told us that we should upload an affidavit (sd) so we did that along with the old passport and some proof of old name( marriage certificate, University certificate). And we pressed IP on 21st September.
> Now after that we haven't heard anything? from DIBP. Neither CO contact nor grant. So we tried to inquired at Indian PSK as well as NPC of Australia. We personally visited PSK but they denied to provide another PC or the denial letter. So we asked them to reply in the mail. And we mailed them afterwards but still no answer.
> 
> Similarly NPC is ready to give it but we thought now its too late as we pressed IP on 21st September and some ppl also advised us to upload PC of Australia if we get another Co contact. Cz if we upload any document now it will change the last update date which may affect our grant process.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please give us an idea, why do you think last update date would change your grant?
> 
> I have seen many people in this forum who got grant next day when they uploaded PCC in the previous day.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know that there are sone ppl who got grant within a week after uploading the docs but on the other hand there are some who waited long without any further communication. 
And I have upload the affidavit and also sent mail that Indian Psk can't provide what you have asked for.
On the other hand, currently ppl having Co contact in September are getting grants so I think I should wait until I reach my 100 days timeline. 
And if there is a column of last updated date in the account than it must reflect on the Dibp system.


----------



## smaikap

Question related to how to fill the employment details in ImmiAccount :

Here is my employment situation
2007 to 2008
Company : A
Position: X1

2008 to 2015
Company : B
Positions : X2, X3, X4, X5

2015 to current
Company : C
Postion : X6

My ACS assessment letter only menitons the last postion held in company B for the entire tenure and considers only my experience from mid 2010 for points requirements. 

In my EOI I had mentioned my experience as below : 

Company : A
2007 to 2008
Position: X1
Relevent : No

Company : B
2008 to Mid 2010
Positions : _X2, X3_
_Relevent : No_

Company : B
Mid 2010 to 2015
Positions : _X3, X4, X5_
Relevent : Yes

Company : C
2015 to current
Postion : X6
Relevent : Yes

Please note that I have clubbed multiple designations for company B as one entry. 

Now, while filling details in ImmiAccount *how should I show my experience especially for company B?* *Should I create a separate entry for each position or should I club all like I did in my EOI?* If it is later, the character limit does not allow me to mention all the positions in one line. Please do advice


----------



## archak

Hey guys... quick query

Received CO contact on 6th of December for proof of employment, i.e., bankstatements, payslips, etc. 

My query is, where do we upload the bank statements on the immi account. I mean, under what category? coz i see under proof for work experience, they have "bank statements-business" and "financial statements".

So where do i upload the bank statements under?

Help will be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rif_Z

archak said:


> Hey guys... quick query
> 
> Received CO contact on 6th of December for proof of employment, i.e., bankstatements, payslips, etc.
> 
> My query is, where do we upload the bank statements on the immi account. I mean, under what category? coz i see under proof for work experience, they have "bank statements-business" and "financial statements".
> 
> So where do i upload the bank statements under?
> 
> Help will be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I have a small question since you have already begun the process. My first job (9 months) has no bank statement or tax return proof. But I can get payslip proof from my workplace signed and endorsed. Would this be sufficient?

Thanks!


----------



## buntygwt

archak said:


> Hey guys... quick query
> 
> Received CO contact on 6th of December for proof of employment, i.e., bankstatements, payslips, etc.
> 
> My query is, where do we upload the bank statements on the immi account. I mean, under what category? coz i see under proof for work experience, they have "bank statements-business" and "financial statements".
> 
> So where do i upload the bank statements under?
> 
> Help will be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


under financial statements.

good luck.


----------



## archak

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small question since you have already begun the process. My first job (9 months) has no bank statement or tax return proof. But I can get payslip proof from my workplace signed and endorsed. Would this be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you claiming points for that work tenure? If not, theres no mandatory need for supporting documents.

In case you are, and if u cant get bank statements (i am assuming u were paid in cash), then ask for ur company to provide a salary certificate along with your payslips, mentioning u were paid in cash. And on your reply to the CO, mention the same

I guess this should do...


----------



## archak

buntygwt said:


> under financial statements.
> 
> good luck.


Thankyou for your help. Will do so


----------



## tasi

Hi there is a difference in my fathers name on my birth certificate and passport, will this cause an issue? I have already submitted my application with all docs and my father has passed away so i dont know if there is a legal evidence of name change for my father. 

My birth certificate had his alias since birth, but i changed it recently to reflect his legal name, but i did not change my passport.

The other issue is that i had submitted that birth certificate with the alias for a student visa to australia which was granted.


----------



## ajayaustralia

archak said:


> Thankyou for your help. Will do so


Your roles and responsibility letter can be another proof of employment, make sure it has a clear company logo, the address of the company, contact no of HR/proprietor etc on it.


----------



## Rif_Z

archak said:


> Are you claiming points for that work tenure? If not, theres no mandatory need for supporting documents.
> 
> In case you are, and if u cant get bank statements (i am assuming u were paid in cash), then ask for ur company to provide a salary certificate along with your payslips, mentioning u were paid in cash. And on your reply to the CO, mention the same
> 
> I guess this should do...


I am going for the points. And yes, I was paid by cash at site. A Salary certificate by the company can be arranged with my payslips. 

Thanks a lot! And wish you good luck!


----------



## archak

ajayaustralia said:


> Your roles and responsibility letter can be another proof of employment, make sure it has a clear company logo, the address of the company, contact no of HR/proprietor etc on it.


I have got those as well, but the CO mentioned bankstatements in their letter. Hence making sure i load up on all relevant documents


----------



## alex.alter

hope 2018 will be better :brick:


----------



## amoghban

I had the same issue with ny mothers name. but didt caused any issue with me.
I suggest dont do anything. just wait and see if CO find any issue with that.

Thanks
Ajit



tasi said:


> Hi there is a difference in my fathers name on my birth certificate and passport, will this cause an issue? I have already submitted my application with all docs and my father has passed away so i dont know if there is a legal evidence of name change for my father.
> 
> My birth certificate had his alias since birth, but i changed it recently to reflect his legal name, but i did not change my passport.
> 
> The other issue is that i had submitted that birth certificate with the alias for a student visa to australia which was granted.


----------



## Nish1234

*FBI Envelope size*

Hi, Could anyone who received FBI clearance letter, advise the size of the packet sent by them.
Is it an envelope size or big one?

I need this info urgently, as the US address that I have given to receive the letter has different process for large sized documents.


----------



## sorabzone

Nish1234 said:


> Hi, Could anyone who received FBI clearance letter, advise the size of the packet sent by them.
> Is it an envelope size or big one?
> 
> I need this info urgently, as the US address that I have given to receive the letter has different process for large sized documents.


Envelope size, letter/pcc inside is A4 size but folded twice to fir envelope.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

Need guidance:

I received invitation in Sep'17 and front loaded all the necessary docs including Form 80. There is a section in form 80 which contains "International travel / movements", where I had to provide information of travelling country other than Australia in the last 10 years. 

Now, If going forward I travel to another country, should I change the Form 80 information and again upload? or should keep it as it is. 

Please note, the status of my application is "Received" and I did not receive any CO contact or immi commencement mail yet.


----------



## Sylar17

sorabzone said:


> Envelope size, letter/pcc inside is A4 size but folded twice to fir envelope.
> 
> Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk



Hi Sarabzone

Just noticed from your signature that you had your visa lodged on 5 Sep. 2017
However, no CO so far!
Is this still the case? Have you got immi assessment or CO email at all!


----------



## perfect_devil

Hi,

I have form 16 of all my employments but one for a period of Nov-March. Can I submit form 26AS for this financial year along with form 16 of other years?

Any preference which is better form 16/ form 26AS?


----------



## sorabzone

Sylar17 said:


> Hi Sarabzone
> 
> Just noticed from your signature that you had your visa lodged on 5 Sep. 2017
> However, no CO so far!
> Is this still the case? Have you got immi assessment or CO email at all!


So far nothing.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

sorabzone said:


> At least someone looked in to those applications where CO contacted. I uploaded everything on 5th September and still nothing.
> There are some very unlucky guys here, who waited and some still waiting for over 1-1.5 years.
> Sometime I feel like giving IELTS again to target Canada PR(spend $$ again for exam/WES/visa). They process application within 1-2 months.
> This wait and ambiguity is very cruel, but nothing can be done.
> :-( :-(
> 
> Anyway just a query for experts, if it takes more then a year, do we need to submit new PCC ? For the country of origin it makes sense but if I never went back to a foreign country again in last 1 year, what difference does it make to get it again. I spent almost 2K US$ in arranging all PCCs for me and my wife.


In most cases, where CO has not contacted, it has led to a direct grant. More often than not, when a CO contacts it has caused further delay in getting the grant. So, the CO not contacting yet might be a good thing and you may get your grant possibly soon. Good Luck on that.


----------



## AmazingTiger

tasi said:


> Hi there is a difference in my fathers name on my birth certificate and passport, will this cause an issue? I have already submitted my application with all docs and my father has passed away so i dont know if there is a legal evidence of name change for my father.
> 
> My birth certificate had his alias since birth, but i changed it recently to reflect his legal name, but i did not change my passport.
> 
> The other issue is that i had submitted that birth certificate with the alias for a student visa to australia which was granted.


IMHO it is always better to point out discrepancies ourselves than hoping or waiting for CO to not figure it out.

In your case, I am presuming that your father's name in your current application is not the same at what you had filled in your student visa application.

If that is true, you could have used form 80 to declare other forms of your dad's name.

Even now it is not too late, you could use the update us option to submit a rectified answer to that question in form 80.

Or, at the minimum submit a SD from yourself explaining the discrepancy along with any supporting evidences you have.

That's just my opinion. The choice is yours.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

Merry Christmas to all fellow members and their family here in the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Wish everyone get their grant soon!!

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## tasi

AmazingTiger said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there is a difference in my fathers name on my birth certificate and passport, will this cause an issue? I have already submitted my application with all docs and my father has passed away so i dont know if there is a legal evidence of name change for my father.
> 
> My birth certificate had his alias since birth, but i changed it recently to reflect his legal name, but i did not change my passport.
> 
> The other issue is that i had submitted that birth certificate with the alias for a student visa to australia which was granted.
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO it is always better to point out discrepancies ourselves than hoping or waiting for CO to not figure it out.
> 
> In your case, I am presuming that your father's name in your current application is not the same at what you had filled in your student visa application.
> 
> If that is true, you could have used form 80 to declare other forms of your dad's name.
> 
> Even now it is not too late, you could use the update us option to submit a rectified answer to that question in form 80.
> 
> Or, at the minimum submit a SD from yourself explaining the discrepancy along with any supporting evidences you have.
> 
> That's just my opinion. The choice is yours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply. I have used form 80 to declare both the names.


----------



## tasi

AmazingTiger said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there is a difference in my fathers name on my birth certificate and passport, will this cause an issue? I have already submitted my application with all docs and my father has passed away so i dont know if there is a legal evidence of name change for my father.
> 
> My birth certificate had his alias since birth, but i changed it recently to reflect his legal name, but i did not change my passport.
> 
> The other issue is that i had submitted that birth certificate with the alias for a student visa to australia which was granted.
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO it is always better to point out discrepancies ourselves than hoping or waiting for CO to not figure it out.
> 
> In your case, I am presuming that your father's name in your current application is not the same at what you had filled in your student visa application.
> 
> If that is true, you could have used form 80 to declare other forms of your dad's name.
> 
> Even now it is not too late, you could use the update us option to submit a rectified answer to that question in form 80.
> 
> Or, at the minimum submit a SD from yourself explaining the discrepancy along with any supporting evidences you have.
> 
> That's just my opinion. The choice is yours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi, 
I have used form 80 to declare both the names. Do you think i should still submit the SD, and what evidences should i submit? Would the format of the SD be similar to one and the same person affidavit?


----------



## alex.alter

anybody here got CO contact for PTE result email which you had already sent . Is there anyone who contacted Pearson about this and got any results ?


----------



## satyajitdesai

Hello Forum Members,

Though this thread is created for 189 VISA Lodge/Grant, I would like to have advise from the expats on *my case (489 - Regional Sponsored).*

Before I seek the advice here is a brief info about my case and standing so far.

I was invited by SA under 489 on 31-Jul, and visa file lodged on 09-Aug. I have applied through an agent.

I got the first CO contact on 21-Aug asking for below documents:

> Marriage Certificate
> Name Change Evidence (For me and my spouse both)
> Functional English proofs for my wife

To which my agent said I only have to give him evidences for the first two points as the mark-sheets of my wife has the information about her medium of studies hence i don't need to submit any documents for the 3rd point. So I gave the documents to the agent to upload (did not gave any proof for 3rd point, which I realize now as a BIIGGG mistake) and the documents were uploaded on 24-Aug

So as per the recent trend of 100 days, I again got a mail from my CO (a different CO this time) on 02-Dec asking for my wife's Functional English Language Skills. This time I got the necessary Certificates from the school and the University and uploaded them on 05-Dec. So I assuming that the cycle of 100 days will start again from 05-Dec.

I am on my intimation in my office and my last working day is 11-Jan. The agent is saying that we will have to fill "Change of Circumstances" form and update DIBP and the CO about the changes. 

Now, I need your advise on below points;

*Will this again reset my counter to "0" for the 100 days trend that's observed during recent days ?

Does it impact if EV happens after 11-Jan ? (I have not claimed any points for employment)*

Your advise and help will be truly appreciated !
Thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## sujitswaroop

I have lodged my visa application on 2nd Dec, I have uploaded PCC (US PCC, GERMANY PCC - translated through NAATI approved translator and INDIAN PCC), Passport, Bank Stmts, etc.

I have also completed my medicals and I can see it in the View Health Assessment link that no action is required for myself or any of my family members. 

My question is regarding the documents that are mentioned as "Recommended" - it says "Health, Evidence of" (You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application) and "Custody, Evidence of"
What should we upload for this or is this even required?   

Likewise, for my sons (11 years and 7 years) I have not uploaded any documents for "Functional English" or "Character Evidence" , is there any thing that needs to be uploaded for minors as well? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sorabzone

satyajitdesai said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> Though this thread is created for 189 VISA Lodge/Grant, I would like to have advise from the expats on *my case (489 - Regional Sponsored).*
> 
> Before I seek the advice here is a brief info about my case and standing so far.
> 
> I was invited by SA under 489 on 31-Jul, and visa file lodged on 09-Aug. I have applied through an agent.
> 
> I got the first CO contact on 21-Aug asking for below documents:
> 
> > Marriage Certificate
> > Name Change Evidence (For me and my spouse both)
> > Functional English proofs for my wife
> 
> To which my agent said I only have to give him evidences for the first two points as the mark-sheets of my wife has the information about her medium of studies hence i don't need to submit any documents for the 3rd point. So I gave the documents to the agent to upload (did not gave any proof for 3rd point, which I realize now as a BIIGGG mistake) and the documents were uploaded on 24-Aug
> 
> So as per the recent trend of 100 days, I again got a mail from my CO (a different CO this time) on 02-Dec asking for my wife's Functional English Language Skills. This time I got the necessary Certificates from the school and the University and uploaded them on 05-Dec. So I assuming that the cycle of 100 days will start again from 05-Dec.
> 
> I am on my intimation in my office and my last working day is 11-Jan. The agent is saying that we will have to fill "Change of Circumstances" form and update DIBP and the CO about the changes.
> 
> Now, I need your advise on below points;
> 
> *Will this again reset my counter to "0" for the 100 days trend that's observed during recent days ?
> 
> Does it impact if EV happens after 11-Jan ? (I have not claimed any points for employment)*
> 
> Your advise and help will be truly appreciated !
> Thanks a lot in advance !


There is no such 100 days rule. It is just a general trend for a very small percentage of applicants.

Yes you have to inform DIBP of change in circumstances along with resignation letter.

Employment Verification will have no impact as long as ur HR or manager don't screw up(don't worry). I may not happen at all, since you have not claimed any points.


Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## adishjain86

prashantpratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have form 16 of all my employments but one for a period of Nov-March. Can I submit form 26AS for this financial year along with form 16 of other years?
> 
> Any preference which is better form 16/ form 26AS?


I uploaded form 26AS of all years I am claiming experience points. If you have Form16 then upload them too. You are missing form16 only of 5 months and that should not be an issue.

Cheers,
AJ

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## VivekMishra

Hi Guys,

I have a query. I got the invite on 20th Dec 2017 and I was completing my application with the same designation as I filed my EOI and ACS but recently I got promoted on 22nd Dec. The promotion letter is dated 22nd Dec but the designation would be effective from 1 Oct 2017. What should I do? Should I add the new designation and would not consider points or should I add the new designation from 1 oct and also consider the experience? In both the cases, It won't affect my points because as per ACS. My 5 years completed on 22nd Sept 2017 (considering 4-year ACS deduction).
Do I have to do ACS again?
Do I have to again get the experience letter signed by my manager on my company letterhead?

Regards
Vivek


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello everyone,

I noticed the grant time changed from 5 to 9 months ——- 6 to 10 months in immiaccount , is it same for all or only for me.


----------



## djdoller

dillipreddy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I noticed the grant time changed from 5 to 9 months ——- 6 to 10 months in immiaccount , is it same for all or only for me.


Was it 5 to 9 or 5 to 8?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

dillipreddy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I noticed the grant time changed from 5 to 9 months ——- 6 to 10 months in immiaccount , is it same for all or only for me.


Mine too..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

gautamvbaindur said:


> dillipreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I noticed the grant time changed from 5 to 9 months ——- 6 to 10 months in immiaccount , is it same for all or only for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

But most people had 5 to 8 months in immi a/c. Not 5 to 9. If it differ in every one then it have a different meaning. So make sure was it 5 to 9 months or 5 to 8?


----------



## sujitswaroop

*@@Amazing Tiger*



AmazingTiger said:


> @@Amazing Tiger
> 
> Can you please guide me on this ?
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 2nd Dec, I have uploaded PCC (US PCC, GERMANY PCC - translated through NAATI approved translator and INDIAN PCC), Passport, Bank Stmts, etc.
> 
> I have also completed my medicals and I can see it in the View Health Assessment link that no action is required for myself or any of my family members.
> 
> My question is regarding the documents that are mentioned as "Recommended" - it says "Health, Evidence of" (You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application) and "Custody, Evidence of"
> 
> What should we upload for this or can this be neglected?
> 
> Likewise, for my sons (11 years and 7 years) I have not uploaded any documents for "Functional English" or "Character Evidence" , is there any thing that needs to be uploaded for minors as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayJJ

alex.alter said:


> anybody here got CO contact for PTE result email which you had already sent . Is there anyone who contacted Pearson about this and got any results ?


I had a CO contact on 18-Dec asking for this, though it was already shared.
And PTE did not allow me to resend, since it was already sent to DIBP once. I checked with support team and they confirmed this is how it works and DIBP needs to check with them directly if to be resend.
Passed all this info to CO, and attached the result in the mail and application again.

No updates since then.


----------



## Sun S

sujitswaroop said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> @@Amazing Tiger
> 
> Can you please guide me on this ?
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 2nd Dec, I have uploaded PCC (US PCC, GERMANY PCC - translated through NAATI approved translator and INDIAN PCC), Passport, Bank Stmts, etc.
> 
> I have also completed my medicals and I can see it in the View Health Assessment link that no action is required for myself or any of my family members.
> 
> My question is regarding the documents that are mentioned as "Recommended" - it says "Health, Evidence of" (You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application) and "Custody, Evidence of"
> 
> What should we upload for this or can this be neglected?
> 
> Likewise, for my sons (11 years and 7 years) I have not uploaded any documents for "Functional English" or "Character Evidence" , is there any thing that needs to be uploaded for minors as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> No need of Functional english and character certificate for children.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## harsm123

I have submitted my docs after first CO contact.. What is the expected/ predicted date for grant now..
Shall i also call dibp n inform..
Please guide..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

sujitswaroop said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> @@Amazing Tiger
> 
> Can you please guide me on this ?
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 2nd Dec, I have uploaded PCC (US PCC, GERMANY PCC - translated through NAATI approved translator and INDIAN PCC), Passport, Bank Stmts, etc.
> 
> I have also completed my medicals and I can see it in the View Health Assessment link that no action is required for myself or any of my family members.
> 
> My question is regarding the documents that are mentioned as "Recommended" - it says "Health, Evidence of" (You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application) and "Custody, Evidence of"
> 
> What should we upload for this or can this be neglected?
> 
> Likewise, for my sons (11 years and 7 years) I have not uploaded any documents for "Functional English" or "Character Evidence" , is there any thing that needs to be uploaded for minors as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing more needs to be done for health clearance.
> 
> Custody evidence is not required in the case where you and your spouse are both biological parents of your kids or are the legal guardians for your kids and your both are applying for PR.
> 
> For minors, functional English and character assessment (PCC) are not required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## alex.alter

JayJJ said:


> I had a CO contact on 18-Dec asking for this, though it was already shared.
> And PTE did not allow me to resend, since it was already sent to DIBP once. I checked with support team and they confirmed this is how it works and DIBP needs to check with them directly if to be resend.
> Passed all this info to CO, and attached the result in the mail and application again.
> 
> No updates since then.


I see. alright then. Informed the CO. No contact after that. They are going back to work from the 28th it seems. Hope the case will get picked up in January.


----------



## naveenttf

alex.alter said:


> I see. alright then. Informed the CO. No contact after that. They are going back to work from the 28th it seems. Hope the case will get picked up in January.


Hi Alex, How do you know that they are going back to work from 28th?? thanks


----------



## alex.alter

naveenttf said:


> Hi Alex, How do you know that they are going back to work from 28th?? thanks


they had a post on their facebook. Holidays on 25,26,27 and 1st of Jan.


----------



## jiimeet27

Dear all,

I submitted my skill assessment at 06/10/2017 but still my application is in queued for assessment can any one suggested me to how long it will take.. my application in MSA is in regular base not in fast track..


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Guys this one is related to 489 visa.

If i want to sponsor my sister for 10 points....then do i need to wait for 2 years to give her 10 points?


----------



## naveenttf

alex.alter said:


> they had a post on their facebook. Holidays on 25,26,27 and 1st of Jan.


okay, thank you


----------



## vjsharma25

I submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2017 with 65 points for 231311 but there is no invitation yet. I don't know whether I'll receive invitation on 3rd Jan round. My concern is that by Apr 2018 I'll be completing my 39yrs. So if I don't get invite before that I will loose 10 points and I have to appear for PTE again to get 20 marks to make total points to 65 again.
I am thinking of appearing for PTE again, if I don't get invited in next 3rd Jan round. Is it a good strategy or should I wait for invite with 65 marks only?
Please suggest!


----------



## perfect_devil

Hi,

I have worked for an organization for 1 month and then switched to other company. Didn't claim any points for this in ACS. However in form26AS there is one entry present for tax deduction.

Do I need tp declare this in form 1221 or form 80?


----------



## shobhgarg

prashantpratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have worked for an organization for 1 month and then switched to other company. Didn't claim any points for this in ACS. However in form26AS there is one entry present for tax deduction.
> 
> Do I need tp declare this in form 1221 or form 80?


_____________________________________________________________

Two things which you can consider:

1. Hiding information from DIBP can become very costly at later stage, I will suggest you should declare all of your employment history. No matter, if you claim points or not.
2. You may consider, if you even need to submit form 26as. It is not any identifying document for DIBP.


----------



## perfect_devil

shobhgarg said:


> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> Two things which you can consider:
> 
> 1. Hiding information from DIBP can become very costly at later stage, I will suggest you should declare all of your employment history. No matter, if you claim points or not.
> 2. You may consider, if you even need to submit form 26as. It is not any identifying document for DIBP.


Do you suggest to update my EOI with this employment? I'm expecting the invite on 3rd Jan.


----------



## perfect_devil

prashantpratik said:


> Do you suggest to update my EOI with this employment? I'm expecting the invite on 3rd Jan.


In addition I don't have any experience or rnr letter from this employer.


----------



## shobhgarg

vjsharma25 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2017 with 65 points for 231311 but there is no invitation yet. I don't know whether I'll receive invitation on 3rd Jan round. My concern is that by Apr 2018 I'll be completing my 39yrs. So if I don't get invite before that I will loose 10 points and I have to appear for PTE again to get 20 marks to make total points to 65 again.
> I am thinking of appearing for PTE again, if I don't get invited in next 3rd Jan round. Is it a good strategy or should I wait for invite with 65 marks only?
> Please suggest!


_____________________

Be assured you will get invitation in Jan-Feb at 65 as the number of invitations remain constant, I think around 2000 in every round. This quarter the number of applications will be less. (This is purely on my observation though.)
Just check your occupation ceiling, the number of application in your job code should not have touched that ceiling.
I remember reading somewhere all the data should be valid at the point of eoi, but please check this for age. I think the age criteria should be fulfilled at the time of EOI.
It never hurts to improve your score, if you can collect 20 in English you get an early invite.


----------



## shobhgarg

prashantpratik said:


> In addition I don't have any experience or rnr letter from this employer.


_______________________________________


My suggestion is to never withhold info from DIBP.


----------



## np1986

sultan_azam said:


> we have gone through similar situation, though we didnt got any official communication but case officer asked for medicals(our) only after baby was delivered,


Hi Sultan,
As you have gone through the similar process, I would like to ask you a clarification. 

I am blessed with baby girl recently. I have provided Form 1022 & Birth Certificates to CO for adding baby to our visa application and awaiting CO reply. 

May I know what are the medical tests for newborn baby? In addition, baby's BCG vaccine is scheduled on 21st Jan 18. Is it better to go for medicals for baby (provided that the HAP ID will be generated by CO before then) before or after BCG vaccine? The reason for asking this question is in some other forums it is mentioned that BCG will normally give a false positive TB. 

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Naveen


----------



## perfect_devil

shobhgarg said:


> _______________________________________
> 
> 
> My suggestion is to never withhold info from DIBP.


Thanks. Updated my EOI with the information.


----------



## missionaus18

sujitswaroop said:


> AmazingTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> @@Amazing Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please guide me on this ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 2nd Dec, I have uploaded PCC (US PCC, GERMANY PCC - translated through NAATI approved translator and INDIAN PCC), Passport, Bank Stmts, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also completed my medicals and I can see it in the View Health Assessment link that no action is required for myself or any of my family members.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is regarding the documents that are mentioned as "Recommended" - it says "Health, Evidence of" (You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application) and "Custody, Evidence of"
> 
> 
> 
> What should we upload for this or can this be neglected?
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, for my sons (11 years and 7 years) I have not uploaded any documents for "Functional English" or "Character Evidence" , is there any thing that needs to be uploaded for minors as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sujitswaroop,
> 
> Can you please let me know in how much time did you get your German PCC as I have also applied German PCC a month back but still I have not got it..even I called the federal office in Bonn and they told that they have already dispatched it and its being around 10 days now since they dispatched but still I have not got it and I cant track also as they dint provide any tracking details
> 
> Can we ask them to sent the PCC on email ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## missionaus18

@@ sujitswaroop,

Can you please let me know in how much time did you get your German PCC as I have also applied German PCC a month back but still I have not got it..even I called the federal office in Bonn and they told that they have already dispatched it and its being around 10 days now since they dispatched but still I have not got it and I cant track also as they dint provide any tracking details

Can we ask them to sent the PCC on email ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10

*I have already checked in expatforms and immitracker, but still not satisfied with any of the replies. My basic question is that following last year's trends, when can I expect that 65 points will be the cut off in the coming up draws? How long my wait should be, as last year maximum days to invite, in my SOL i.e 233311 and my points i.e. 65, were thity six (36). The results for invitation round held on 20th Dec 2017 are going to be updated in January 2018, and the coming up rounds in January will be done later on. So, in general how long one usually need to wait after filing EOI ?

*


----------



## djdoller

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *I have already checked in expatforms and immitracker, but still not satisfied with any of the replies. My basic question is that following last year's trends, when can I expect that 65 points will be the cut off in the coming up draws? How long my wait should be, as last year maximum days to invite, in my SOL i.e 233311 and my points i.e. 65, were thity six (36). The results for invitation round held on 20th Dec 2017 are going to be updated in January 2018, and the coming up rounds in January will be done later on. So, in general how long one usually need to wait after filing EOI ?
> 
> *


It is bitter but true. If you are waiting for your invite with 65 points then it is really painfull to hear that current whole invite happened with only 75 points. Its better to apply for 190 or 489. Whichever is earlier. As dibp is targeting to move people in tegional area with the highly qualified skill. Even in other non pro rata trades they dont send invite in 189. Its really very inaccepted that dibp is avoiding the people to invite in 189 with even 70 pointes. But still you have an option for 190. Check the attachment regarding to your invitation answer from uscah group.
They have mention when one can get invite with the assumption of time frame..


----------



## umashanker

Hi All
I have one situation arises today , The HR WHO HAD SIGNED AND WHOSE EMAIL AND PHONE NUMBER WAS MENTIONED In my R AND R letter , SHE LEFT THE COMPANY.
NOW MY QUESTIONS IS 
IF DIBP SEND THE EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION EMAIL, SHE WILL NOT RESPOND, HOW WILL I PROCEED FOR THIS?


----------



## LadyZebo

shobhgarg said:


> vjsharma25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2017 with 65 points for 231311 but there is no invitation yet. I don't know whether I'll receive invitation on 3rd Jan round. My concern is that by Apr 2018 I'll be completing my 39yrs. So if I don't get invite before that I will loose 10 points and I have to appear for PTE again to get 20 marks to make total points to 65 again.
> I am thinking of appearing for PTE again, if I don't get invited in next 3rd Jan round. Is it a good strategy or should I wait for invite with 65 marks only?
> Please suggest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________
> 
> Be assured you will get invitation in Jan-Feb at 65 as the number of invitations remain constant, I think around 2000 in every round. This quarter the number of applications will be less. (This is purely on my observation though.)
> Just check your occupation ceiling, the number of application in your job code should not have touched that ceiling.
> I remember reading somewhere all the data should be valid at the point of eoi, but please check this for age. I think the age criteria should be fulfilled at the time of EOI.
> It never hurts to improve your score, if you can collect 20 in English you get an early invite.
Click to expand...

The number of invitations per round have been on a constant decrease even below 1000 in recent rounds hence I seriously advise that whoever is currently on 65 points and has room to increase the points should give it a shot quickly as 65 point seems not to be sufficient for now.


----------



## jaswanthjasu

vjsharma25 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2017 with 65 points for 231311 but there is no invitation yet. I don't know whether I'll receive invitation on 3rd Jan round. My concern is that by Apr 2018 I'll be completing my 39yrs. So if I don't get invite before that I will loose 10 points and I have to appear for PTE again to get 20 marks to make total points to 65 again.
> I am thinking of appearing for PTE again, if I don't get invited in next 3rd Jan round. Is it a good strategy or should I wait for invite with 65 marks only?
> Please suggest!


buddy, my serious advice is please don't depend on luck or chances. This year is entirely different from previous ones. There are many applicants who are low on overall score despite having 20 points in PTE. You are at an advantage now. Give the exam again. You can easily crack it in 1 month's time with 79+.


----------



## andreyx108b

missionaus18 said:


> @@ sujitswaroop,
> 
> Can you please let me know in how much time did you get your German PCC as I have also applied German PCC a month back but still I have not got it..even I called the federal office in Bonn and they told that they have already dispatched it and its being around 10 days now since they dispatched but still I have not got it and I cant track also as they dint provide any tracking details
> 
> Can we ask them to sent the PCC on email ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Some people had issues it being delivered to India. Maybe better to get it delivered to a friend in Germany and getting scanned copy?


----------



## umashanker

Hello expat
I have need advice on this situation 
The HR WHO HAD SIGNED AND WHOSE EMAIL AND PHONE NUMBER WAS MENTIONED In my R AND R letter , SHE LEFT THE COMPANY.
NOW MY QUESTIONS IS 
IF DIBP SEND THE EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION EMAIL, SHE WILL NOT RESPOND, HOW WILL I PROCEED FOR THIS?


----------



## djdoller

Hello guys, every one will find a new column in MYIMMITRACKER for the immigration commencement email very soon. So please register your case here if not. It will help you a lot to predict your grant.
https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189
Hope this will help you all.


----------



## ajayaustralia

vjsharma25 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2017 with 65 points for 231311 but there is no invitation yet. I don't know whether I'll receive invitation on 3rd Jan round. My concern is that by Apr 2018 I'll be completing my 39yrs. So if I don't get invite before that I will loose 10 points and I have to appear for PTE again to get 20 marks to make total points to 65 again.
> I am thinking of appearing for PTE again, if I don't get invited in next 3rd Jan round. Is it a good strategy or should I wait for invite with 65 marks only?
> Please suggest!


Give PTE and improve your points to 75, you will get an invite in the next round itself. Seeing the invitation trend, they are still inviting 75 pointers.


----------



## djdoller

*Changes in australian visa in 2018*

Changes to Australia’s visa system in 2018

The Australian government is planning to make significant changes to the visa system probably over the next 12 months.

As part of that they have held consultation in regards simplifying the visa structure down to possibly 10 visa categories (note this does not reduce the number of people who can be granted a visa, it is just making the rules simpler). And also they have suggested a provisional visa be granted for a period of time (possibly 2 years) before people can attain permanent residence.


----------



## NAVK

djdoller said:


> Changes to Australia’s visa system in 2018
> 
> The Australian government is planning to make significant changes to the visa system probably over the next 12 months.
> 
> As part of that they have held consultation in regards simplifying the visa structure down to possibly 10 visa categories (note this does not reduce the number of people who can be granted a visa, it is just making the rules simpler). And also they have suggested a provisional visa be granted for a period of time (possibly 2 years) before people can attain permanent residence.


Will there be any effect on the current applications?


----------



## djdoller

NAVK said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changes to Australia’s visa system in 2018
> 
> The Australian government is planning to make significant changes to the visa system probably over the next 12 months.
> 
> As part of that they have held consultation in regards simplifying the visa structure down to possibly 10 visa categories (note this does not reduce the number of people who can be granted a visa, it is just making the rules simpler). And also they have suggested a provisional visa be granted for a period of time (possibly 2 years) before people can attain permanent residence.
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be any effect on the current applications?
Click to expand...

If visa has been granted then there is no effect on it bro. But if still you are waiting they might change the duration of visa. Currently it is 4 years for 489. They might changed it to 2 years. They didn't mention anything about 189. But they might change the category of visa sc. But whoever has already lodged visa they should be safe. Coz mostly dibp dont change anything whom already applied.


----------



## Summitkmishra

Hello All, 
I have a query - Post CO contact we submitted our documents requested and medicals and pressed the IP button. 

I wanted to upload a few more documents (not asked by CO but just providing more information, just in case). My questions are - 

- Can I do this ?
- Will this be seen as me providing add on info after pressing the IP button and cause issues ?
- will my upload push me down the queue (it has been over 3 weeks post providing the information back) ?

Please help/advice urgently.


----------



## sonamt

Dear experts, please comment. Will my agent be notified or will the application be marked as viewed in their account, if I click on view application status or view application mailbox in my immi account?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

Summitkmishra said:


> Hello All,
> I have a query - Post CO contact we submitted our documents requested and medicals and pressed the IP button.
> 
> I wanted to upload a few more documents (not asked by CO but just providing more information, just in case). My questions are -
> 
> - Can I do this ?
> - Will this be seen as me providing add on info after pressing the IP button and cause issues ?
> - will my upload push me down the queue (it has been over 3 weeks post providing the information back) ?
> 
> Please help/advice urgently.


Keep uploading.. CO s will be on leave now.. there is no queue after CO contact..But try to close soon before there holidays end..  

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

sonamt said:


> Dear experts, please comment. Will my agent be notified or will the application be marked as viewed in their account, if I click on view application status or view application mailbox in my immi account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.. keep viewing its your application.. u r paying fr the same

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

harsm123 said:


> No.. keep viewing its your application.. u r paying fr the same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Everytime u open a email comes to the mail id mentioned if the notification setting in on to the mail id mentioned..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

vjsharma25 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2017 with 65 points for 231311 but there is no invitation yet. I don't know whether I'll receive invitation on 3rd Jan round. My concern is that by Apr 2018 I'll be completing my 39yrs. So if I don't get invite before that I will loose 10 points and I have to appear for PTE again to get 20 marks to make total points to 65 again.
> I am thinking of appearing for PTE again, if I don't get invited in next 3rd Jan round. Is it a good strategy or should I wait for invite with 65 marks only?
> Please suggest!


Its not only about the invitation, they will observe your Dob till the date of grant. If you will touch 41 then they might reject your application.


----------



## sarthak667

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> I have one situation arises today , The HR WHO HAD SIGNED AND WHOSE EMAIL AND PHONE NUMBER WAS MENTIONED In my R AND R letter , SHE LEFT THE COMPANY.
> NOW MY QUESTIONS IS
> IF DIBP SEND THE EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION EMAIL, SHE WILL NOT RESPOND, HOW WILL I PROCEED FOR THIS?


Just wait and watch...


----------



## sarthak667

*Sarthak*



prashantpratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have worked for an organization for 1 month and then switched to other company. Didn't claim any points for this in ACS. However in form26AS there is one entry present for tax deduction.
> 
> Do I need tp declare this in form 1221 or form 80?


Not necessary


----------



## sarthak667

*Sarthak*



harsm123 said:


> I have submitted my docs after first CO contact.. What is the expected/ predicted date for grant now..
> Shall i also call dibp n inform..
> Please guide..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Just wait...


----------



## visakh

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> I have one situation arises today , The HR WHO HAD SIGNED AND WHOSE EMAIL AND PHONE NUMBER WAS MENTIONED In my R AND R letter , SHE LEFT THE COMPANY.
> NOW MY QUESTIONS IS
> IF DIBP SEND THE EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION EMAIL, SHE WILL NOT RESPOND, HOW WILL I PROCEED FOR THIS?


Hi, 

One option is that you have to inform the new HR person who has replaced the old employee, obviously, she will be using the same mobile number and landline extn. If suppose call comes, she can explain your RNR. Most of the time they don't call the specific person mentioned in the RNR.

In case if you changed the details now, this may arise doubt in your case and they will surely do the employment verification.


Things to be noted:

"I know about the below case personally"

If they call for employment verification and no reply from the employer through mail or they don't pick their call, the *AHC will wait for 3 months for the reply mail (usually the email mentioned in the RNR)* and then the details will escalate to CO and it leads to the issuance of NJL.

Again it depends on the mood of the AHC guy to contact the applicant if there is no reply from the employer.


Please check with experts and find out a good solution.

Thanks


----------



## visakh

umashanker said:


> Hi All
> I have one situation arises today , The HR WHO HAD SIGNED AND WHOSE EMAIL AND PHONE NUMBER WAS MENTIONED In my R AND R letter , SHE LEFT THE COMPANY.
> NOW MY QUESTIONS IS
> IF DIBP SEND THE EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION EMAIL, SHE WILL NOT RESPOND, HOW WILL I PROCEED FOR THIS?



Else, you can upload a self-declaration stating the reason for changing the "Reference details" and request them to contact the present details.

again check with some experts !!!


----------



## aks80

sarthak667 said:


> vjsharma25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 22nd June 2017 with 65 points for 231311 but there is no invitation yet. I don't know whether I'll receive invitation on 3rd Jan round. My concern is that by Apr 2018 I'll be completing my 39yrs. So if I don't get invite before that I will loose 10 points and I have to appear for PTE again to get 20 marks to make total points to 65 again.
> I am thinking of appearing for PTE again, if I don't get invited in next 3rd Jan round. Is it a good strategy or should I wait for invite with 65 marks only?
> Please suggest!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only about the invitation, they will observe your Dob till the date of grant. If you will touch 41 then they might reject your application.
Click to expand...

I don't think this is right. What matters is the age at the time of getting the invite. After that, everything is frozen and it is irrelevant if you turn 39 or whatever.


----------



## Averagejoe

Hi All,

Posting this query in also the Lodge/Grant thread as I have also lodged my 189 Visa.
I had posted this in a separate thread, Apologies for this but wanted your feedback on the below issue,

I had lodged Visa 189 in October and got CO contact no 22nd Oct requesting for my information regarding

Evidence of employment - statement of service - For my work experience in Australia

Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


I have already provided Statutory Declaration for my Australian work experience which is signed by my Manager (and JP) and the same was submitted for ACS as well. I have also attached everything related to my Australia work experience including Salary slips, tax documents, promotion letter, salary increment letters, work contract letters etc.
The request from the CO states it has to be on the company letter head which my current company wont provide. 

Could it be possible that the Statutory declaration that I provided might have been overlooked by the CO?..in that case do i provide the Statutory declaration and supporting documents again?

Please provide your inputs on this.


----------



## Summitkmishra

Hello All, 
I have a query - Post CO contact we submitted our documents requested and medicals and pressed the IP button. 

I wanted to upload a few more documents (not asked by CO but just providing more information, just in case). My questions are - 

- Can I do this ?
- Will this be seen as me providing add on info after pressing the IP button and cause issues ?
- will my upload push me down the queue (it has been over 3 weeks post providing the information back) ?

Please help/advice urgently.


----------



## GuruBhai

aks80 said:


> I don't think this is right. What matters is the age at the time of getting the invite. After that, everything is frozen and it is irrelevant if you turn 39 or whatever.


ExaCTLY.

Age of the person matters only until he/she is waiting for the invite. 
Everything gets frozen/finalized as soon as an invite is received.

So, one shouldn't worry about his/her age after getting an Invite.


----------



## anu2110

*Upload stamped pages of passport*



rsp69 said:


> True, although what I gather from it is - they need to be notified if we change residential addresses in Australia or if we move overseas.
> We are going to visit India, not reside there.
> Correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Maybe we need a third person view on this.


Hi from your processing time line I noticed that you have submitted scanned copies of all stamped pages on passport. Is this required?


----------



## Vinopaal

anu2110 said:


> Hi from your processing time line I noticed that you have submitted scanned copies of all stamped pages on passport. Is this required?


I have scanned all used pages in my passport and submitted. There is no harm in providing those details. 

If you have enough documents left to upload, you can do it. Consider this as the least priority document.


----------



## anu2110

Vinopaal said:


> I have scanned all used pages in my passport and submitted. There is no harm in providing those details.
> 
> If you have enough documents left to upload, you can do it. Consider this as the least priority document.


Thanks for the prompt reply. I would like to submit the stamped pages of my passport as well, should I restrict this to my current passport or submit stamped pages from my older passport as well?


----------



## aminn_524

anu2110 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. I would like to submit the stamped pages of my passport as well, should I restrict this to my current passport or submit stamped pages from my older passport as well?


Yes there is no harm in uploading more documents, but do not confuse your CO with overloading the unnecessary things, first and last page suffice


Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn

Hope to see tons of grant from tomorrow.


----------



## ajayaustralia

anu2110 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. I would like to submit the stamped pages of my passport as well, should I restrict this to my current passport or submit stamped pages from my older passport as well?


As far as I remember, when I had my passport renewed in 2014 in India, they cancelled(Stamped Cancelled) my old passport. The only identification left(old passport) was that they mentioned my old passport number on the last page of my current passport. If it is the same for you, I do not see any reason why you should submit details of your last passport/stamps. Let us not confuse Immigration with more details, it is good to provide more details but only when it is relevant.

Hope it helps,
AJ


----------



## alex.alter

apbtn said:


> Hope to see tons of grant from tomorrow.


yes. come onnn.. big grants.. big grants..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rsp69

anu2110 said:


> Hi from your processing time line I noticed that you have submitted scanned copies of all stamped pages on passport. Is this required?


I don't think it is required.
I submitted copies of all stamped pages because I had them - and I wanted to avoid being contacted by a CO for them.
Given my luck, I think it would have happened LOL


----------



## lingling

rsp69 said:


> I don't think it is required.
> I submitted copies of all stamped pages because I had them - and I wanted to avoid being contacted by a CO for them.
> Given my luck, I think it would have happened LOL


Hi, is your status still the same? My fee was paid on 22/11 n agent say IMMI commencement mail came on 6/12 (though he refused to share this with me) so my timeline here is about the same as yours.


----------



## rsp69

lingling said:


> Hi, is your status still the same? My fee was paid on 22/11 n agent say IMMI commencement mail came on 6/12 (though he refused to share this with me) so my timeline here is about the same as yours.


Yeah, application status is still 'Received'.

I paid application fee on 10 Oct, uploaded all documents on 12th.
To be sure I do not get contacted for more documents - I uploaded all stamped pages of my passport on 22 Nov.


----------



## ashleycrestfall

Granted :whoo:
ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
Age: 25 pts
PTE: 10 pts
AU education: 5 pts
Qualification: 15 pts
AU skilled employment: 5 pts
EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
PTE: 20 pts
Invited eace: 26/07/2017 
ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
Medicals: 1/08/17
NPC: 31/07/17
189 lodge: 22/08/17
CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17
Application status: Granted
Grant Date: 28/12/2017

Best gift for New Year's :dance:


----------



## ajayaustralia

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congratulations Mate!!! True, you can't get a better gift than this in New year.


----------



## AmazingTiger

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congratulations, happy new year and best of luck !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsp69

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congratulations!
And, a Happy New Year!!


----------



## perfect_devil

HI,

I have a very urgent query.

I have worked in a company just for one month in July 2012. I have not claimed this employment in my ACS assessment.

I have offer letter, payslip and resignation mail with me. They didn't provide any experience letter.

The salary credited for that month is also mentioned on the tax document for that year.

I have added this employment information in EOI as non relevant experience. 

Since this is not present on ACS assessment report, will this be an issue with CO?


----------



## klusarun

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> 
> Age: 25 pts
> 
> PTE: 10 pts
> 
> AU education: 5 pts
> 
> Qualification: 15 pts
> 
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> 
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> 
> PTE: 20 pts
> 
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> 
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> 
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> 
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> 
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> 
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> 
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> 
> Application status: Granted
> 
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:




Congrats buddy


----------



## HARINDERJEET

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congrats...Very Very Very Happy New Year....And Best Of Luck


----------



## apbtn

Hearty Congratulations to all who got grant.


----------



## djdoller

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's


Congrats bro.


----------



## naveenttf

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Sounds good, congratulations bro, happy new yearrr


----------



## Salimmanj

Hi, is there anyone who got immi commence email in nov and reveived any update now?


----------



## Gopsat

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's


Congrats and all the best for future. 
Have a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## ansmirza

Salimmanj said:


> Hi, is there anyone who got immi commence email in nov and reveived any update now?



Is immi commence email mandatory ? I havent received any . I had submitted the 189 application in April 2017


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

granted today!

see timeline in signature

thanks everyone for incredible support


----------



## visakh

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> granted today!
> 
> see timeline in signature
> 
> thanks everyone for incredible support


congrats maqsood


----------



## visakh

ansmirza said:


> Is immi commence email mandatory ? I havent received any . I had submitted the 189 application in April 2017


It is not mandatory !!! Some may get and some may not.
nothing to worry.


----------



## NemoBro

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's



Congrats! Wish you a Happy New Year 2018


----------



## NemoBro

Hello Experts, I have lodged my Visa on 24th October without form 80. Please see my progress timeline

ANZSCO - 233513 Plant or Production Engineer
Offshore applicant
EOI updated: 24 Sep 2017 with 75 pts:
PTE: 20 pts
Employment: 15 pts
Invited 04/10/2017 
189 lodge: 24/10/17
Medicals: 30/10/17
CO Contact: No 
Status: Received

I have checked DIBP website that Form 80 is must for onshore. So I didn't upload it but most of the applicants have included Form 80 regardless of onshore or offshore. (From immitracker).

Is it too late now to upload form 80? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## VJ1

*Visa granted!*

All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant. 

Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead! 

Timeline in the signature below.


----------



## shekharsince1986

VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.


Congratulations!!!! Happy New Year begins early  

"The best is yet to come"

AZC: 263111
PTE:89 09June17
ACS: 01Jul-21Aug17
EOI: 75 points - 23Aug17
Invite: 06Sep17
Lodged: 29Sep17
CO: 13Nov17
Grant: 🤔


----------



## sarthak667

ansmirza said:


> is immi commence email mandatory ? I havent received any . I had submitted the 189 application in april 2017


nope


----------



## sarthak667

NemoBro said:


> Hello Experts, I have lodged my Visa on 24th October without form 80. Please see my progress timeline
> 
> ANZSCO - 233513 Plant or Production Engineer
> Offshore applicant
> EOI updated: 24 Sep 2017 with 75 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Employment: 15 pts
> Invited 04/10/2017
> 189 lodge: 24/10/17
> Medicals: 30/10/17
> CO Contact: No
> Status: Received
> 
> I have checked DIBP website that Form 80 is must for onshore. So I didn't upload it but most of the applicants have included Form 80 regardless of onshore or offshore. (From immitracker).
> 
> Is it too late now to upload form 80? Please advise. Thanks


Nothing to worry. Just fill and submit Form 80.


----------



## sarthak667

prashantpratik said:


> HI,
> 
> I have a very urgent query.
> 
> I have worked in a company just for one month in July 2012. I have not claimed this employment in my ACS assessment.
> 
> I have offer letter, payslip and resignation mail with me. They didn't provide any experience letter.
> 
> The salary credited for that month is also mentioned on the tax document for that year.
> 
> I have added this employment information in EOI as non relevant experience.
> 
> Since this is not present on ACS assessment report, will this be an issue with CO?


Nope...


----------



## ssheikabdu

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congrats mate and all the best


----------



## ssheikabdu

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> granted today!
> 
> see timeline in signature
> 
> thanks everyone for incredible support


Congrats Mate and have a good one


----------



## Vinopaal

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congrats... All the best mate!!!


----------



## Vinopaal

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> granted today!
> 
> see timeline in signature
> 
> thanks everyone for incredible support


Congrats and all the best mate


----------



## Vinopaal

VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.


That's a long wait for a direct grant.. 

All the best mate...


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

Vinopaal said:


> Congrats and all the best mate


thanks for wishes mate! good luck!


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

ssheikabdu said:


> Congrats Mate and have a good one


thanks mate! good luck


----------



## itsmaqsoodsyed

visakh said:


> congrats maqsood


thanks mate! good luck


----------



## NCH

How do they do employment verification?

Do we need to submit contact information separately or they just use our reference letter contact details?


----------



## shobhgarg

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


_________________________________________________________________

Indeed this is the best gift one can have for a new year. Congratulations.


----------



## klusarun

VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.




Congrats mate


----------



## shobhgarg

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> granted today!
> 
> see timeline in signature
> 
> thanks everyone for incredible support


______________________

Congrats mate.


----------



## naveenttf

Salimmanj said:


> Hi, is there anyone who got immi commence email in nov and reveived any update now?


Hi, when you have received commence email, any employment verification after that??

I got this email on 20th Dec, thank you


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Anyone here who lodged application around 8th Nov for software developer profile and received any communication from the department?


----------



## bhagat.dabas

naveenttf said:


> Hi, when you have received commence email, any employment verification after that??
> 
> I got this email on 20th Dec, thank you


No update for Immi commncmnt mail ......got this mail on 11th Oct....waiting since then.....i know 3-4 people from Oct who are in same situation as mine.


----------



## shobhgarg

VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.


___________________________________________

Congratulations VJ1.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Meanwhile, congrats to all who got the grants today. Hope to see some traction on my profile soon!!


----------



## personalmailtest

Hi @ashleycrestfall, expats,

Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:

CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, *English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)*
Responded to CO: 11/10/17

Did your partner take English ability test again because the one he took earlier was expired?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> granted today!
> 
> see timeline in signature
> 
> thanks everyone for incredible support





VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.



Congrats friends........hope to see the positive changes in profiles in the next week...


----------



## Kar86

*Panama PCC*

Dear Expats,

I need your help, please.

I am 489 applicant and Lodged 16th March 2017. 

1st CO asked me Character Statutory declaration completion but i got witnessed from Indian Notary public.

Later another CO contacted me saying wrongly witnessed. This time the CO gave me Commonwealth Statutory Declaration form to complete. I have already provided witnessed document from Dept of Foreign affairs and trade in Chennai office.

I am bit confused whether the CO ll ask for Character statutory declaration this time? What is your opinon from your experience?

Plz guide me

Kind Regards,
Karthik


----------



## mohitkashyap

For DIBP Visa application processing time updated to 6 Months-10 months, can anyone please tell me how they measure this time? from the date, when individual submitted the application? because generally even after submitting the application mostly ppl keep loading the rest document such as medical/pcc etc. for another 1-2 weeks time.


----------



## rvbm23

gautamvbaindur said:


> Anyone here who lodged application around 8th Nov for software developer profile and received any communication from the department?


Hello gautamvbaindur,

We have lodged on 1st November, haven't received any communication yet.

Thanks,


----------



## sonamt

Visa app lodged: 8th nov 2017. 

Application status: Received. "...application will be assessed". Does that mean a CO is not yet assigned? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NemoBro

sonamt said:


> Visa app lodged: 8th nov 2017.
> 
> Application status: Received. "...application will be assessed". Does that mean a CO is not yet assigned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now the trend is about two months plus for CO contact or Direct grant due to holiday season. I have lodged 189 visa on 24th Oct still the status is received. I think patience is the key for us now ???


----------



## visakh

sonamt said:


> Visa app lodged: 8th nov 2017.
> 
> Application status: Received. "...application will be assessed". Does that mean a CO is not yet assigned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nobody knows whether they picked up your case or not. CO will contact if he needs more supporting docs, or he will give you a direct grant. 
All you have to do is *wait* and make sure you uploaded all the supporting docs.


----------



## personalmailtest

*Need help regarding question --CO contact for English ability for partner (test taken*



shobhgarg said:


> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Indeed this is the best gift one can have for a new year. Congratulations.


Hi @ashleycrestfall, expats team, Seventy Seven

@ashleycrestfall, thanks for the Visa.
Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:

CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17

Did your partner take English ability test AGAIN ??
what was your action for this CO question?

Please help , i would be having same scenario.
Thanks


----------



## personalmailtest

Hi @ashleycrestfall, expats team, Seventy Seven

@ashleycrestfall, thanks for the Visa.
Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:

CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17

Did your partner take English ability test AGAIN ??
what was your action for this CO question?

Please help , i would be having same scenario.
Thanks


----------



## personalmailtest

*Please help for CQ question related to English ability for Partner*

Hi @ashleycrestfall, expats team, Seventy Seven

@ashleycrestfall, thanks for the Visa.
Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:

CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17

Did your partner take English ability test AGAIN ??
what was your action for this CO question?

Please help , i would be having same scenario.
Thanks


----------



## personalmailtest

*Need help regarding question --CO contact for English ability for partner (test taken*



ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:



Hi @*ashleycrestfall*, expats team,

@ashleycrestfall, thanks for the Visa.
Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:

CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17

Did your partner take English ability test AGAIN ??
what was your action for this CO question?

*Please help , i would be having same scenario.*
Thanks


----------



## Gounami

Dear Expats,

I need your help, please.

I am 189 applicant and Lodged Aug 23 2017. 

1st CO asked me PCC and Medicals on Sept 27th 2017

Submitted PCC and Medicals on Oct 6th

Its going to be around 3 months now is there any one else with a similar case 

Also needed guidance, further communication from the CO has not been observed 

Kind Regards,
Gouthami


----------



## MohAdnan

Gounami said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> 
> 
> I need your help, please.
> 
> 
> 
> I am 189 applicant and Lodged Aug 23 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st CO asked me PCC and Medicals on Sept 27th 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted PCC and Medicals on Oct 6th
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be around 3 months now is there any one else with a similar case
> 
> 
> 
> Also needed guidance, further communication from the CO has not been observed
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Gouthami




Dont worry, according to current trend it easily takes 3+ months to get back.


----------



## subhban

Gounami said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I need your help, please.
> 
> I am 189 applicant and Lodged Aug 23 2017.
> 
> 1st CO asked me PCC and Medicals on Sept 27th 2017
> 
> Submitted PCC and Medicals on Oct 6th
> 
> Its going to be around 3 months now is there any one else with a similar case
> 
> Also needed guidance, further communication from the CO has not been observed
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Gouthami



Hi Gouthami,

I have a similar situation. Please refer my timeline below.
I've had no further contact since 6th Nov 2017. :frown:


----------



## bhagat.dabas

subhban said:


> Hi Gouthami,
> 
> I have a similar situation. Please refer my timeline below.
> I've had no further contact since 6th Nov 2017. :frown:


As per current trend on immitracker, CO is taking cases with CO Contact between 6-14 Sept...so wait few days...may be 10 to 15th Jan ...


----------



## djdoller

Tomorrow will be the last day of the Grant day of the year. So be hopeful that many old applicants get the grant who are waiting since more than 8 /9 months like me. As time passed very quickly but very killing. Each day become a month. And couldn't concerntrate in routine work, never dreamed such hard life to obtain just one thing and behind it leaving everything at our home country, the whole memory and all things which belongs to us which converted in a deep feelings. But still can't spend a single day without thinking about the grant which will change thevwhole life once we achieve. 
With the sorrofull heart i wish for all applicants who also feel exactly like me , All the best to all. And hope for the best.


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

MohAdnan said:


> Dont worry, according to current trend it easily takes 3+ months to get back.


I have been waiting for last 04 months, after CO contacted for additional documents and after that no communication.


----------



## djdoller

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> MohAdnan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry, according to current trend it easily takes 3+ months to get back.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for last 04 months, after CO contacted for additional documents and after that no communication.
Click to expand...

Its my 97 days today after co contact. And 9+ months after visa lodgement.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

Hi..is it necessary for my wife to take the IELTS/PTE or is it enough if i submit her school and college degrees? She has a engineering degree? Kindly advise
Thanks


----------



## jagjeet.brar

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi..is it necessary for my wife to take the IELTS/PTE or is it enough if i submit her school and college degrees? She has a engineering degree? Kindly advise
> Thanks


Please get a Medium letter - letter stating your spouse English education proof.
I have also attached my partner's Degree and mark sheets but that wasn't enough for CO to make a decision. Better if you look for any specific comment made my co in documents requested!!
Thanks


----------



## jaswanthjasu

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi..is it necessary for my wife to take the IELTS/PTE or is it enough if i submit her school and college degrees? She has a engineering degree? Kindly advise
> Thanks


as Jagjeet mentioned, you need to submit an English language proficiency letter from the College your spouse graduated from. PM me for the template.


----------



## pkk0574

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> 
> Age: 25 pts
> 
> PTE: 10 pts
> 
> AU education: 5 pts
> 
> Qualification: 15 pts
> 
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> 
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> 
> PTE: 20 pts
> 
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> 
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> 
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> 
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> 
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> 
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> 
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> 
> Application status: Granted
> 
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> 
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylar17

*Congratulations!*



VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.



Congrats mate!

Just a question please, what about the initial entry date?

Thanks a lot 

P.S. The grant date in your signature is !28/12/2018!  it should be 2017 instead I suppose


----------



## jaswanthjasu

ashleycrestfall said:


> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)


Congrats mate. May I know the reason for Additional relationship proof request from CO. In my case I have submitted Marriage certificate and Spouse name is reflecting on either of our passports. Will that suffice?


----------



## perfect_devil

Hi,

Can I join all relevant documents of one employer as a single pdf file till 5 mb?


----------



## HS2MS

Hi,

I need urgent help.
i lodged visa on 25 aug and got co contact on 3rd oct...
they asked for attested copy of my Canadian PCC.
I pressed IP button on 3rd oct and uploaded attested copy.
i want to avoid any further CO contacts.
shall i upload:-
1. mail which i recieved when i submitted my PTE score because i read many people have been contacted by CO even if they alreay submitted score
2.My spouse IELTS score completed 12 months on 12 oct and i read from forums they are requesting english proficiency letter in case IELTS score of partner is more than 12 months old?

After IP buton is pressed, can we still submit more docs and it doesnot affect my CO contact date?.
becuase i am going to complete 3 months after CO contact


----------



## jtcherian

gautamvbaindur said:


> Anyone here who lodged application around 8th Nov for software developer profile and received any communication from the department?




Lodged on 7th nov and no contact till now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138

jtcherian said:


> Lodged on 7th nov and no contact till now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2nd November here. Get in line

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest

*Please help for CQ question related to English ability for Partner*



ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congratulations Buddy,
Hi @ashleycrestfall, expats team,

@ashleycrestfall, thanks for the Visa.
Regarding below information written above in this thread, I have a query:

CO Contact: 14/09/17
Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
Responded to CO: 11/10/17

Did your partner take English ability test AGAIN ??
what was your action for this CO question?

Please help , i would be having same scenario.
Thanks


----------



## target8

jtcherian said:


> Lodged on 7th nov and no contact till now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9th of Nov here


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Tomorrow will be the last day of the Grant day of the year. So be hopeful that many old applicants get the grant who are waiting since more than 8 /9 months like me. As time passed very quickly but very killing. Each day become a month. And couldn't concerntrate in routine work, never dreamed such hard life to obtain just one thing and behind it leaving everything at our home country, the whole memory and all things which belongs to us which converted in a deep feelings. But still can't spend a single day without thinking about the grant which will change thevwhole life once we achieve.
> With the sorrofull heart i wish for all applicants who also feel exactly like me , All the best to all. And hope for the best.


What is your time line mate???
And tommorow means 29th?????


----------



## pkk0574

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> granted today!
> 
> 
> 
> see timeline in signature
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for incredible support




Congratulations!!! Did you have any employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

Is anybody here who got visa grant after receiving IMMI assessment commence email??? i have received this email on 20th Dec, CO: Cristopher, GSM center: Adelaide

What happens after IMMI assessment commence email is completely question mark, can anybody share their views on this who received this email, what happened to your case after this email is there Grant or Employment verification or additional documents request from CO or any update on your application after this mail, appreciate your response, many thanks


----------



## Amar_88

Hi Members,

I got my grant today for my wife and me. Thanks to all members on this forum for your help. 
Hope you all get your's soon.

My timeline is as follows:

PTE:28th April 2017 (L80,R90,S85,W84)
ACS:19th May 2017
Total Points subclass 189:70
EOI:20th May 2017
Spouse PTE:15 July 2017 
Invite:25th July 2017
Lodged: 9th Aug 2017
CO Contact:13 Sep 2017 - Form 80 (Errors spotted by CO), PCC in Maiden Name (Submitted SD for name change)
IP Pressed:15 Sep 2017
Grant: 29 Dec 2017
IED: 23 Jun 2018 (1 Year from PCC)

Docs uploaded:
Self:
1. Skill Assessment Letter
2. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
3. Aadhar Card
4. Passport
5. Education Certificates - Only Bachelor's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
6. Employment - Job 1 - Experience Letter, Appraisal and R&R Letter 
Job 2 - Experience and R&R, Salary Slips (About 6-7), Form16, IT Returns, Bank Statement
Job 3 - Current Job, recent service Letter from HR,R&R,Promotion Letter, Salary Slips (About 30),
Form 16(5 years), IT Return(5 years) and Bank Statement (last 3 years + current financial year)
7. PCC

Spouse:

1. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
2. Aadhar Card
3. Passport
4. Education Certificates - Bachelor's + Master's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
5. PCC
6. Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Joint Account statement
7. SD for name change

Form 80 + Form 1221 for both


----------



## target8

naveenttf said:


> Is anybody here who got visa grant after receiving IMMI assessment commence email??? i have received this email on 20th Dec, CO: Cristopher, GSM center: Adelaide
> 
> What happens after IMMI assessment commence email is completely question mark, can anybody share their views on this who received this email, what happened to your case after this email is there Grant or Employment verification or additional documents request from CO or any update on your application after this mail, appreciate your response, many thanks


I saw someone who received IMMI email got their direct grant but I couldn't remember in which thread. Be relax, good thing will happen.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

naveenttf said:


> Is anybody here who got visa grant after receiving IMMI assessment commence email??? i have received this email on 20th Dec, CO: Cristopher, GSM center: Adelaide
> 
> What happens after IMMI assessment commence email is completely question mark, can anybody share their views on this who received this email, what happened to your case after this email is there Grant or Employment verification or additional documents request from CO or any update on your application after this mail, appreciate your response, many thanks




There is very least chances that they will ask for any other documents but there is high possibility that there will be employer verification 

I lodged on 6th Sept...IMMI Mail on 11th Oct and Employer verification on 6th Dec...waiting since then

Overall on an average you can count your grant between 120-150 days since days of lodgmnt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## target8

Anyone got grant today?


----------



## Vivek6_m

Hi All,
I'm New to this Forum

Points: 70
EOI Invite: 26/07/2017
Visa + Docs: 18/08/2017 
Only Update after Lodge: Employment Verification (New Delhi): 22/11/2017

4+ Months has Rolled & Counting..


----------



## hjauhari

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi All,
> I'm New to this Forum
> 
> Points: 70
> EOI Invite: 26/07/2017
> Visa + Docs: 18/08/2017
> Only Update after Lodge: Employment Verification (New Delhi): 22/11/2017
> 
> 4+ Months has Rolled & Counting..


Hi,

Did you receive any call or HR in the office? Did you also receive any commencement mail?

Thanks


----------



## djdoller

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi All,
> I'm New to this Forum
> 
> Points: 70
> EOI Invite: 26/07/2017
> Visa + Docs: 18/08/2017
> Only Update after Lodge: Employment Verification (New Delhi): 22/11/2017
> 
> 4+ Months has Rolled & Counting..


Look at the last co contact only. From last contact it take arround 3+ months for further action.


----------



## Vivek6_m

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you receive any call or HR in the office? Did you also receive any commencement mail?
> 
> Thanks


I have received a call from my Central HR (Not Site HR) intimating me that they have received an Email from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on my Employment Verification & they have Complied..


----------



## Vivek6_m

djdoller said:


> Look at the last co contact only. From last contact it take arround 3+ months for further action.


Thanks for the reply. I doubt that the contact was from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on my Employment Verification & Not from CO.

My Latest & Only Status on ImmiAccount says "Date Submitted: 18 Aug 2017" & Not on any allocation of CO.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Amar_88 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got my grant today for my wife and me. Thanks to all members on this forum for your help.
> Hope you all get your's soon.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> PTE:28th April 2017 (L80,R90,S85,W84)
> ACS:19th May 2017
> Total Points subclass 189:70
> EOI:20th May 2017
> Spouse PTE:15 July 2017
> Invite:25th July 2017
> Lodged: 9th Aug 2017
> CO Contact:13 Sep 2017 - Form 80 (Errors spotted by CO), PCC in Maiden Name (Submitted SD for name change)
> IP Pressed:15 Sep 2017
> Grant: 29 Dec 2017
> IED: 23 Jun 2018 (1 Year from PCC)
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> Self:
> 1. Skill Assessment Letter
> 2. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 3. Aadhar Card
> 4. Passport
> 5. Education Certificates - Only Bachelor's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 6. Employment - Job 1 - Experience Letter, Appraisal and R&R Letter
> Job 2 - Experience and R&R, Salary Slips (About 6-7), Form16, IT Returns, Bank Statement
> Job 3 - Current Job, recent service Letter from HR,R&R,Promotion Letter, Salary Slips (About 30),
> Form 16(5 years), IT Return(5 years) and Bank Statement (last 3 years + current financial year)
> 7. PCC
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 2. Aadhar Card
> 3. Passport
> 4. Education Certificates - Bachelor's + Master's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 5. PCC
> 6. Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Joint Account statement
> 7. SD for name change
> 
> Form 80 + Form 1221 for both



Congrats man......enjoy your day


----------



## Vivek6_m

Congrats Amar_88 on your Visa Grant!!


----------



## HS2MS

HS2MS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need urgent help.
> i lodged visa on 25 aug and got co contact on 3rd oct...
> they asked for attested copy of my Canadian PCC.
> I pressed IP button on 3rd oct and uploaded attested copy.
> i want to avoid any further CO contacts.
> shall i upload:-
> 1. mail which i recieved when i submitted my PTE score because i read many people have been contacted by CO even if they alreay submitted score
> 2.My spouse IELTS score completed 12 months on 12 oct and i read from forums they are requesting english proficiency letter in case IELTS score of partner is more than 12 months old?
> from which college we have to get proficiency letter(bachelor's or master's)
> 
> After IP buton is pressed, can we still submit more docs and it doesnot affect my CO contact date?.
> becuase i am going to complete 3 months after CO contact


can you please help me on this...i am really worried?


----------



## Vivek6_m

Hello Experts,

Is there any way to find whether the CO has been assigned??

I can see a lot of discussions with their CO Names & Location!!

Can anyone help me with that??


----------



## hjauhari

Vivek6_m said:


> I have received a call from my Central HR (Not Site HR) intimating me that they have received an Email from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on my Employment Verification & they have Complied..


oh ok!! so in your RnR letter you must have given HR email id and phone number? I guess no commencemnet mail you have received? bcz generally it is said those receiving commencement mail are more prone to receive EV call


----------



## Vivek6_m

HS2MS said:


> can you please help me on this...i am really worried?


"from which college we have to get proficiency letter(bachelor's or master's)"

I have got the Functional English Letter for my Wife from both of the Colleges (Bachelors & Masters). 

Please make sure that the below details are included:
1. Name
2. Admitted to the Degree
3. Received the Degree From xxx University (If Applicable)
4. Year of Passing/ After passing the Examinations held in the month of xxx
5. The medium of instruction of the full-time degree course is in English and the period of course is xxx years.

* As per my Spouse's submitted Certificate & other Forum Search results.


----------



## Vivek6_m

hjauhari said:


> oh ok!! so in your RnR letter you must have given HR email id and phone number? I guess no commencemnet mail you have received? bcz generally it is said those receiving commencement mail are more prone to receive EV call


In the Reference Letter, I have given the details of my Site HR; but the Verification has gone direct to my Central HR (Bypassing Site HR).

* My company has got +05,000 Employees & various sites All Over India.


----------



## Vivek6_m

hjauhari said:


> oh ok!! so in your RnR letter you must have given HR email id and phone number? I guess no commencemnet mail you have received? bcz generally it is said those receiving commencement mail are more prone to receive EV call


As I'm a New Member, Can u Please shed some more light on "bcz generally it is said those receiving commencement mail are more prone to receive EV call" ??

It would be great if I can get some more information on the same from the Experts in this Forum:happy::happy:


----------



## Vivek6_m

Vivek6_m said:


> "from which college we have to get proficiency letter(bachelor's or master's)"
> 
> I have got the Functional English Letter for my Wife from both of the Colleges (Bachelors & Masters).
> 
> Please make sure that the below details are included:
> 1. Name
> 2. Admitted to the Degree
> 3. Received the Degree From xxx University (If Applicable)
> 4. Year of Passing/ After passing the Examinations held in the month of xxx
> 5. The medium of instruction of the full-time degree course is in English and the period of course is xxx years.
> 
> * As per my Spouse's submitted Certificate & other Forum Search results.


Sorry.. I have missed the Course Register No. 

Sent from my Lenovo K8 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

Vivek6_m said:


> "from which college we have to get proficiency letter(bachelor's or master's)"
> 
> I have got the Functional English Letter for my Wife from both of the Colleges (Bachelors & Masters).
> 
> Please make sure that the below details are included:
> 1. Name
> 2. Admitted to the Degree
> 3. Received the Degree From xxx University (If Applicable)
> 4. Year of Passing/ After passing the Examinations held in the month of xxx
> 5. The medium of instruction of the full-time degree course is in English and the period of course is xxx years.
> 
> * As per my Spouse's submitted Certificate & other Forum Search results.


Thanks for your reply
can you please read my case and let me know if proficient letter is required or not
I need urgent help.
i lodged visa on 25 aug and got co contact on 3rd oct...
they asked for attested copy of my Canadian PCC.
I pressed IP button on 3rd oct and uploaded attested copy.
i want to avoid any further CO contacts.
shall i upload:-
1. mail which i recieved when i submitted my PTE score because i read many people have been contacted by CO even if they alreay submitted score
2.My spouse IELTS score completed 12 months on 12 oct and i read from forums they are requesting english proficiency letter in case IELTS score of partner is more than 12 months old?
from which college we have to get proficiency letter(bachelor's or master's)

After IP buton is pressed, can we still submit more docs and it doesnot affect my CO contact date?.
becuase i am going to complete 3 months after CO contact


----------



## buntygwt

Vivek6_m said:


> As I'm a New Member, Can u Please shed some more light on "bcz generally it is said those receiving commencement mail are more prone to receive EV call" ??
> 
> It would be great if I can get some more information on the same from the Experts in this Forum:happy::happy:


there is no such hard rule that people who got immi mail will go through EV.
check my immitracker and you will find many who received this mail but got grant without any further contact.

good luck.


----------



## Vivek6_m

HS2MS said:


> Thanks for your reply
> can you please read my case and let me know if proficient letter is required or not
> I need urgent help.
> i lodged visa on 25 aug and got co contact on 3rd oct...
> they asked for attested copy of my Canadian PCC.
> I pressed IP button on 3rd oct and uploaded attested copy.
> i want to avoid any further CO contacts.
> shall i upload:-
> 1. mail which i recieved when i submitted my PTE score because i read many people have been contacted by CO even if they alreay submitted score
> 2.My spouse IELTS score completed 12 months on 12 oct and i read from forums they are requesting english proficiency letter in case IELTS score of partner is more than 12 months old?
> from which college we have to get proficiency letter(bachelor's or master's)
> 
> After IP buton is pressed, can we still submit more docs and it doesnot affect my CO contact date?.
> becuase i am going to complete 3 months after CO contact



In my case, the status of my Documents: 
1. Australian Federal Police Check - Not Notarised.
2. PET Academic - Notarised (Test Taker Score Report)
3. Functional English Certificates - Notarised

You can Upload both PET (A) & Functional English Certificate

I don't think that Uploading of further Documents won't Affect anything as there are options to Attach Documents (Add more documents in Update us Section) in MyImmi Account.

@ Expert Members: Please Advise.


----------



## naveenttf

bhagat.dabas said:


> There is very least chances that they will ask for any other documents but there is high possibility that there will be employer verification
> 
> I lodged on 6th Sept...IMMI Mail on 11th Oct and Employer verification on 6th Dec...waiting since then
> 
> Overall on an average you can count your grant between 120-150 days since days of lodgmnt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bhagat,

how they did employment verification??, did they called you or your employer?? only current employment verification or all employers, can you pl share your exp, thank you for your response


----------



## djdoller

Vivek6_m said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the last co contact only. From last contact it take arround 3+ months for further action.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I doubt that the contact was from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on my Employment Verification & Not from CO.
> 
> My Latest & Only Status on ImmiAccount says "Date Submitted: 18 Aug 2017" & Not on any allocation of CO.
Click to expand...

My cousin got the direct grant after 4months and 15 days. Without any co contact. As your EV done it can take few more days to get grant. But you might get direct grant anyhow.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

naveenttf said:


> Hi bhagat,
> 
> how they did employment verification??, did they called you or your employer?? only current employment verification or all employers, can you pl share your exp, thank you for your response




Call from AHC followed by email...they directly called the number given on reference letter...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

Vivek6_m said:


> In the Reference Letter, I have given the details of my Site HR; but the Verification has gone direct to my Central HR (Bypassing Site HR).
> 
> * My company has got +05,000 Employees & various sites All Over India.


Could you pls share your skill?


----------



## Vivek6_m

djdoller said:


> My cousin got the direct grant after 4months and 15 days. Without any co contact. As your EV done it can take few more days to get grant. But you might get direct grant anyhow.


Thanks for the Reply & Clarification..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

bhagat.dabas said:


> naveenttf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bhagat,
> 
> how they did employment verification??, did they called you or your employer?? only current employment verification or all employers, can you pl share your exp, thank you for your response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call from AHC followed by email...they directly called the number given on reference letter...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Verification to the present employer or?????


----------



## Vivek6_m

lingling said:


> Could you pls share your skill?


ANZSCO 233512.. Skill Level 1..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

Vivek6_m said:


> In my case, the status of my Documents:
> 1. Australian Federal Police Check - Not Notarised.
> 2. PET Academic - Notarised (Test Taker Score Report)
> 3. Functional English Certificates - Notarised
> 
> You can Upload both PET (A) & Functional English Certificate
> 
> I don't think that Uploading of further Documents won't Affect anything as there are options to Attach Documents (Add more documents in Update us Section) in MyImmi Account.
> 
> @ Expert Members: Please Advise.


Thnaks for the advise
can anybody please share functional english certificate format or template


----------



## debeash

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

itsmaqsoodsyed said:


> granted today!
> 
> see timeline in signature
> 
> thanks everyone for incredible support


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

VJ1 said:


> All - glad to let you know that we have been granted our visa today! Been 5 months of waiting. NO - CO commencement, employee verification or additional information requested. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks and wishing everyone a wonderful new year ahead!
> 
> Timeline in the signature below.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Amar_88 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got my grant today for my wife and me. Thanks to all members on this forum for your help.
> Hope you all get your's soon.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> PTE:28th April 2017 (L80,R90,S85,W84)
> ACS:19th May 2017
> Total Points subclass 189:70
> EOI:20th May 2017
> Spouse PTE:15 July 2017
> Invite:25th July 2017
> Lodged: 9th Aug 2017
> CO Contact:13 Sep 2017 - Form 80 (Errors spotted by CO), PCC in Maiden Name (Submitted SD for name change)
> IP Pressed:15 Sep 2017
> Grant: 29 Dec 2017
> IED: 23 Jun 2018 (1 Year from PCC)
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> Self:
> 1. Skill Assessment Letter
> 2. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 3. Aadhar Card
> 4. Passport
> 5. Education Certificates - Only Bachelor's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 6. Employment - Job 1 - Experience Letter, Appraisal and R&R Letter
> Job 2 - Experience and R&R, Salary Slips (About 6-7), Form16, IT Returns, Bank Statement
> Job 3 - Current Job, recent service Letter from HR,R&R,Promotion Letter, Salary Slips (About 30),
> Form 16(5 years), IT Return(5 years) and Bank Statement (last 3 years + current financial year)
> 7. PCC
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 2. Aadhar Card
> 3. Passport
> 4. Education Certificates - Bachelor's + Master's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 5. PCC
> 6. Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Joint Account statement
> 7. SD for name change
> 
> Form 80 + Form 1221 for both


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

HS2MS said:


> Thnaks for the advise
> can anybody please share functional english certificate format or template


I can share the Sample Format (.docs) for your reference.

But being a New Member joined the Forum by Today, I'm Not sure How to Upload the same here??


----------



## Vivek6_m

HS2MS said:


> Thnaks for the advise
> can anybody please share functional english certificate format or template





Vivek6_m said:


> I can share the Sample Format (.docs) for your reference.
> 
> But being a New Member joined the Forum by Today, I'm Not sure How to Upload the same here??


Hi.. I have Uploaded the Sample Format in .doc Format.

This is the one which I have used for myself.


----------



## HS2MS

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi.. I have Uploaded the Sample Format in .doc Format.
> 
> This is the one which I have used for myself.


Thanks a ton


----------



## shobhgarg

Amar_88 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got my grant today for my wife and me. Thanks to all members on this forum for your help.
> Hope you all get your's soon.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> PTE:28th April 2017 (L80,R90,S85,W84)
> ACS:19th May 2017
> Total Points subclass 189:70
> EOI:20th May 2017
> Spouse PTE:15 July 2017
> Invite:25th July 2017
> Lodged: 9th Aug 2017
> CO Contact:13 Sep 2017 - Form 80 (Errors spotted by CO), PCC in Maiden Name (Submitted SD for name change)
> IP Pressed:15 Sep 2017
> Grant: 29 Dec 2017
> IED: 23 Jun 2018 (1 Year from PCC)
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> Self:
> 1. Skill Assessment Letter
> 2. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 3. Aadhar Card
> 4. Passport
> 5. Education Certificates - Only Bachelor's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 6. Employment - Job 1 - Experience Letter, Appraisal and R&R Letter
> Job 2 - Experience and R&R, Salary Slips (About 6-7), Form16, IT Returns, Bank Statement
> Job 3 - Current Job, recent service Letter from HR,R&R,Promotion Letter, Salary Slips (About 30),
> Form 16(5 years), IT Return(5 years) and Bank Statement (last 3 years + current financial year)
> 7. PCC
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 2. Aadhar Card
> 3. Passport
> 4. Education Certificates - Bachelor's + Master's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 5. PCC
> 6. Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Joint Account statement
> 7. SD for name change
> 
> Form 80 + Form 1221 for both


_____________________________________________________________________


Congratulations Amar.


----------



## shobhgarg

Amar_88 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got my grant today for my wife and me. Thanks to all members on this forum for your help.
> Hope you all get your's soon.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> PTE:28th April 2017 (L80,R90,S85,W84)
> ACS:19th May 2017
> Total Points subclass 189:70
> EOI:20th May 2017
> Spouse PTE:15 July 2017
> Invite:25th July 2017
> Lodged: 9th Aug 2017
> CO Contact:13 Sep 2017 - Form 80 (Errors spotted by CO), PCC in Maiden Name (Submitted SD for name change)
> IP Pressed:15 Sep 2017
> Grant: 29 Dec 2017
> IED: 23 Jun 2018 (1 Year from PCC)
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> Self:
> 1. Skill Assessment Letter
> 2. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 3. Aadhar Card
> 4. Passport
> 5. Education Certificates - Only Bachelor's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 6. Employment - Job 1 - Experience Letter, Appraisal and R&R Letter
> Job 2 - Experience and R&R, Salary Slips (About 6-7), Form16, IT Returns, Bank Statement
> Job 3 - Current Job, recent service Letter from HR,R&R,Promotion Letter, Salary Slips (About 30),
> Form 16(5 years), IT Return(5 years) and Bank Statement (last 3 years + current financial year)
> 7. PCC
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 2. Aadhar Card
> 3. Passport
> 4. Education Certificates - Bachelor's + Master's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 5. PCC
> 6. Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Joint Account statement
> 7. SD for name change
> 
> Form 80 + Form 1221 for both




__________________________________________________________________

I noticed, nobody submits Form 1281, in my case CO asked for stupid form 1281 for my wife only which has made my case pending from last three months.

My application has crossed 9 months now, still after 22nd Sep I did not receive any contact from CO, this application has made my life living hell. Sometimes you start to feel , if this is even worth it.

Anyways has anyone been asked to submit form 1281 for spouse only before?


----------



## tasi

Amar_88 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got my grant today for my wife and me. Thanks to all members on this forum for your help.
> Hope you all get your's soon.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> PTE:28th April 2017 (L80,R90,S85,W84)
> ACS:19th May 2017
> Total Points subclass 189:70
> EOI:20th May 2017
> Spouse PTE:15 July 2017
> Invite:25th July 2017
> Lodged: 9th Aug 2017
> CO Contact:13 Sep 2017 - Form 80 (Errors spotted by CO), PCC in Maiden Name (Submitted SD for name change)
> IP Pressed:15 Sep 2017
> Grant: 29 Dec 2017
> IED: 23 Jun 2018 (1 Year from PCC)
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> Self:
> 1. Skill Assessment Letter
> 2. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 3. Aadhar Card
> 4. Passport
> 5. Education Certificates - Only Bachelor's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 6. Employment - Job 1 - Experience Letter, Appraisal and R&R Letter
> Job 2 - Experience and R&R, Salary Slips (About 6-7), Form16, IT Returns, Bank Statement
> Job 3 - Current Job, recent service Letter from HR,R&R,Promotion Letter, Salary Slips (About 30),
> Form 16(5 years), IT Return(5 years) and Bank Statement (last 3 years + current financial year)
> 7. PCC
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1. PTE - Uploaded and sent to DIBP as well via PTE portal
> 2. Aadhar Card
> 3. Passport
> 4. Education Certificates - Bachelor's + Master's Degree Certificate and Marksheet
> 5. PCC
> 6. Relationship - Marriage Certificate, Joint Account statement
> 7. SD for name change
> 
> Form 80 + Form 1221 for both


Hi amar, 

Congrats on the grant, could you please describe the errors the CO spotted on form 80


----------



## shobhgarg

28th December - Grant was given to Ashley where last CO contact was 14th Septemebr.
29th December - Grant was given to Amar where last CO contact was 15th September.


----------



## djdoller

I am not hoping any grant on tomorrow as dibp used first 2 saturdays to issue the grants.


----------



## Vivek6_m

shobhgarg said:


> 28th December - Grant was given to Ashley where last CO contact was 14th Septemebr.
> 29th December - Grant was given to Amar where last CO contact was 15th September.


Great Information for Comparison of Dates.. Period can be predicted.. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

Today three persons got grant of co contact date 13-sep-2017. 4 August applicants still left with same co contact date.


----------



## rpalni

My co contact date is also 13-sep-2017 and I am August applicant too, God knows when I will get grant.


----------



## djdoller

Vivek6_m said:


> shobhgarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 28th December - Grant was given to Ashley where last CO contact was 14th Septemebr.
> 29th December - Grant was given to Amar where last CO contact was 15th September.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Information for Comparison of Dates.. Period can be predicted..
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think that is only for...
1. August applicants
2. Co contact at arround 100 days 
3. Very kind and enthu co. ?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

Friends, why do we consider 'CO Contact date' for this comparison. Should we NOT use the date when we press IP button ?


----------



## sujitswaroop

AmazingTiger said:


> sujitswaroop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing more needs to be done for health clearance.
> 
> Custody evidence is not required in the case where you and your spouse are both biological parents of your kids or are the legal guardians for your kids and your both are applying for PR.
> 
> For minors, functional English and character assessment (PCC) are not required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AmazingTiger for the reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## sujitswaroop

Sun S said:


> sujitswaroop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need of Functional english and character certificate for children.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## ajayaustralia

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Friends, why do we consider 'CO Contact date' for this comparison. Should we NOT use the date when we press IP button ?


It is just a trend noticed on Myimmitracker and seems to be pretty much true if you see the data.

No one can predict when a particular case can be picked by a case office after Co contact/IP button pressed. But after closely watching the data, it seems that 100 days(After CO contact) rule is pretty much reality. Nothing unusual in that as you(DIBP) cannot keep the cases(CO contact) on hold, they must be having some timelines as to when they will visit the pending cases again.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Hi All,

I got my grant sometime in October and the Entry Date is April 18 2018.

I am planning to go sometime in 2nd half of March 2018. Once I land in AUS, is there a minimum duration that we should stay there and finish any paper work / formalities or can we immediately return back in a day or two?? Can someone please shed some light on this.

Thanks in advance and A Great New Year to all the members...

Hope 2018 proves to be fruitful for everyone...

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

vampinnamaneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant sometime in October and the Entry Date is April 18 2018.
> 
> I am planning to go sometime in 2nd half of March 2018. Once I land in AUS, is there a minimum duration that we should stay there and finish any paper work / formalities or can we immediately return back in a day or two?? Can someone please shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance and A Great New Year to all the members...
> 
> Hope 2018 proves to be fruitful for everyone...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


There is no paper work anymore, however in first entry you should open your bank account and apply for mediacre/centerlink.


----------



## NemoBro

Dear Experts, Why Visa lodged date and last updated date are same in immiaccount even though I have uploaded some more documents after Visa lodgement date? Is it same for everyone? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## chvarma80

NemoBro said:


> Dear Experts, Why Visa lodged date and last updated date are same in immiaccount even though I have uploaded some more documents after Visa lodgement date? Is it same for everyone? Please advise. Thanks


It will remain same, I have uploaded a document 1 day before I got direct Visa.

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_88

MohAdnan said:


> There is no paper work anymore, however in first entry you should open your bank account and apply for mediacre/centerlink.


You can open a bank account from outside Australia. All major banks like NAB and Commonwealth Bank give this facility. You should know which city you are going to before opening account as a physical presence is required at a branch for account to be fully activated though you can transfer money to account after opening but cannot use it till verification is complete. Medicare appointment usually takes between 7-10 days.


----------



## NemoBro

chvarma80 said:


> NemoBro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Experts, Why Visa lodged date and last updated date are same in immiaccount even though I have uploaded some more documents after Visa lodgement date? Is it same for everyone? Please advise. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It will remain same, I have uploaded a document 1 day before I got direct Visa.
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks ChVarma for sharing your experience!


----------



## Amar_88

NemoBro said:


> Dear Experts, Why Visa lodged date and last updated date are same in immiaccount even though I have uploaded some more documents after Visa lodgement date? Is it same for everyone? Please advise. Thanks


This date changes only when CO take an action like requesting more information or grant.


----------



## krutika731

Amar_88 said:


> NemoBro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Experts, Why Visa lodged date and last updated date are same in immiaccount even though I have uploaded some more documents after Visa lodgement date? Is it same for everyone? Please advise. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> This date changes only when CO take an action like requesting more information or grant.
Click to expand...

What if we upload more docs after pressing IP button. Does it change the last update date?


----------



## djdoller

krutika731 said:


> Amar_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NemoBro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Experts, Why Visa lodged date and last updated date are same in immiaccount even though I have uploaded some more documents after Visa lodgement date? Is it same for everyone? Please advise. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> This date changes only when CO take an action like requesting more information or grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if we upload more docs after pressing IP button. Does it change the last update date?
Click to expand...

In most cases there were no effect , the date would be the same as last ip pressed. But last updated date is changed by dibp so once we attach the docs and the dibp received it then the updated date has effect in immi ac. In my case i did medical of my newborn on 27th sep. But last updated date is 17/10/17. So even medical was sent from clinic same day or in 1 or 2 says , the effect was happened after dibp already made action on it.


----------



## lingling

Amar_88 said:


> You can open a bank account from outside Australia. All major banks like NAB and Commonwealth Bank give this facility. You should know which city you are going to before opening account as a physical presence is required at a branch for account to be fully activated though you can transfer money to account after opening but cannot use it till verification is complete. Medicare appointment usually takes between 7-10 days.


If we open an account from outside Australia, How do we link it to Medicare? Do we have to be physically present in Australia to apply for Medicare? Am not sure how this should be done.


----------



## MohAdnan

lingling said:


> If we open an account from outside Australia, How do we link it to Medicare? Do we have to be physically present in Australia to apply for Medicare? Am not sure how this should be done.




You can open bank account from outside Australia and will receive account details immediately, however to apply for medicare you need to visit them personally along with your address and bank details.


----------



## sharafatal

Hi Folks!

I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
CO conatc via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.

I managed Medical and polio in this time but PCC is not ready yet,in next 3 days time given by CO will be completed.
Kindly let me know what is the best way to inform them and how to gain more time.

Any suggestion and valueable input will be highly appreciated.

Thnx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

Amar_88 said:


> This date changes only when CO take an action like requesting more information or grant.


Yes. It's True.. 

In my Case, the Visa lodged is on 18th August. Only EV done by New Delhi AHC on 22nd November. No direct CO contact yet.

Status on my Application in Immi Account is "Last Updated: 18th August"


----------



## Vivek6_m

sharafatal said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
> CO conatc via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.
> 
> I managed Medical and polio in this time but PCC is not ready yet,in next 3 days time given by CO will be completed.
> Kindly let me know what is the best way to inform them and how to gain more time.
> 
> Any suggestion and valueable input will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can provide the two documents initially. 

But with your PCC, you can put forward the Real Situation to CO in obtaining the same here in India/Abroad till date. I believe that you CO will provide some more time to submit the same.

It's better to provide the documents now & let him/her know your situation. On the 28th day, you can contact CO again if PCC is not ready by then & ask for time extension.


----------



## Amar_88

lingling said:


> If we open an account from outside Australia, How do we link it to Medicare? Do we have to be physically present in Australia to apply for Medicare? Am not sure how this should be done.


For Medicare and applying for Tax File Number-TFN, presence in Australia is required. 

Once you land in Australia first visit the bank branch and activate the account. ID required for verification would be on the document checklist provided by bank. Once confirmed bank would then post the bank card to an address in Australia. 

For Medicare you can either walk-in or take an appointment.


----------



## naveenttf

Vivek6_m said:


> Yes. It's True..
> 
> In my Case, the Visa lodged is on 18th August. Only EV done by New Delhi AHC on 22nd November. No direct CO contact yet.
> 
> Status on my Application in Immi Account is "Last Updated: 18th August"


Hi Vivek,

How they(AHC) did EV, by phone call or email, done for all the employers or only current employer? thank you


----------



## djdoller

naveenttf said:


> Vivek6_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's True..
> 
> In my Case, the Visa lodged is on 18th August. Only EV done by New Delhi AHC on 22nd November. No direct CO contact yet.
> 
> Status on my Application in Immi Account is "Last Updated: 18th August"
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vivek,
> 
> How they(AHC) did EV, by phone call or email, done for all the employers or only current employer? thank you
Click to expand...

Even if we are not claiming the further points once invited , if we mentioned that we are working currently , they wanted to cgeck weather we are telling the correct and provided information is exact as in eoi. The only reason to contact to old employer is that if something is missing in documents or co dont satishfied with few documents. It is also important to submit atleast 3 documents to prove our employmebt history fir the exact period of time that we claimed.


----------



## JHubble

Hi Experts,
My previous company is now relocated in a new address.

In Form 80, under Employment History Table what address should I mention, the old or current address.

I'm aware that under Additional Information section I can provide all these address change information. 
But in that Employment History Table what address, should I mention?


----------



## smaikap

JHubble said:


> Hi Experts,
> My previous company is now relocated in a new address.
> 
> In Form 80, under Employment History Table what address should I mention, the old or current address.
> 
> I'm aware that under Additional Information section I can provide all these address change information.
> But in that Employment History Table what address, should I mention?


I'm in same situation 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

naveenttf said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> How they(AHC) did EV, by phone call or email, done for all the employers or only current employer? thank you


Employment: I have only claimed my Indian Experience.

Current/Previous Employer: In India, I'm with the same Company. I had around 2.5 months Break in between. I have got a new Employee ID after re-joining (different region). Therefore Technically, my Previous & Current Employers are the same.

AHC Contact: My Central HR intimated me over phone regarding EV from AHC & they have complied. Not more information from them.

Site HR: For reference, I have given the details of my Site HR. But EV from AHC was done with my Central HR.

I believe EV might be through Email & also Call.

* Please go through my yesterday's posts in this thread on EV.


----------



## Vivek6_m

naveenttf said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> How they(AHC) did EV, by phone call or email, done for all the employers or only current employer? thank you





JHubble said:


> Hi Experts,
> My previous company is now relocated in a new address.
> 
> In Form 80, under Employment History Table what address should I mention, the old or current address.
> 
> I'm aware that under Additional Information section I can provide all these address change information.
> But in that Employment History Table what address, should I mention?



If it would have been your Current Employer, then you can provide the Updated Address. (You will be having Proof of Updated Address from recent Letterhead)

Since as it was your Old Employer, you can just provide the same (Old) Address as mentioned in the Letterhead submitted for Visa (Appointment, Increment, Reference, Relieving, Etc.,). 

You can provide the old Address as per the Document.

* In every Country, Address Changes are common & Immi Authorities are well aware on the same..


----------



## JHubble

Vivek6_m said:


> If it would have been your Current Employer, then you can provide the Updated Address. (You will be having Proof of Updated Address from recent Letterhead)
> 
> Since as it was your Old Employer, you can just provide the same (Old) Address as mentioned in the Letterhead submitted for Visa (Appointment, Increment, Reference, Relieving, Etc.,).
> 
> You can provide the old Address as per the Document.
> 
> * In every Country, Address Changes are common & Immi Authorities are well aware on the same..


Thank you for prompt response.

In my case the Reliving letter has old address and Employment Reference letter submitted to ACS (which i obtained recently - after leaving the company) has new address.
So I'm confused what address to mention.


----------



## sharafatal

Vivek6_m said:


> You can provide the two documents initially.
> 
> 
> 
> But with your PCC, you can put forward the Real Situation to CO in obtaining the same here in India/Abroad till date. I believe that you CO will provide some more time to submit the same.
> 
> 
> 
> It's better to provide the documents now & let him/her know your situation. On the 28th day, you can contact CO again if PCC is not ready by then & ask for time extension.




Thanks Vivek..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

JHubble said:


> Thank you for prompt response.
> 
> In my case the Reliving letter has old address and Employment Reference letter submitted to ACS (which i obtained recently - after leaving the company) has new address.
> So I'm confused what address to mention.


As already mentioned, you can provide the Updated Address as per your Reference of your Previous Employer. You have current proof that your employer has changed Address. 

You won't have any issues as you have Proof (Letterhead).


----------



## JHubble

Vivek6_m said:


> As already mentioned, you can provide the Updated Address as per your Reference of your Previous Employer. You have current proof that your employer has changed Address.
> 
> You won't have any issues as you have Proof (Letterhead).


Hi Vivek6_m,
Thank you for the guidance.


----------



## smaikap

Seniors, I'm in process of completing my visa application for 189. Just wanted to confirm that :

1. I can attach the supporting documents to my visa only application only after I submit and pay the visa fee.
2. I can attach documents anytime after paying the fees and I'll not be barred from doing so as long as I do not cross the 60 docs per applicant limit.
3. Attaching new documents later won't alter my submission dates.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aminn_524

smaikap said:


> Seniors, I'm in process of completing my visa application for 189. Just wanted to confirm that :
> 
> 1. I can attach the supporting documents to my visa only application only after I submit and pay the visa fee.
> 2. I can attach documents anytime after paying the fees and I'll not be barred from doing so as long as I do not cross the 60 docs per applicant limit.
> 3. Attaching new documents later won't alter my submission dates.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, all true

Sent from my LEX626 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085

JHubble said:


> Thank you for prompt response.
> 
> In my case the Reliving letter has old address and Employment Reference letter submitted to ACS (which i obtained recently - after leaving the company) has new address.
> So I'm confused what address to mention.


Your recent reference letter would obviously have the most current address..so mention this one.


----------



## Vivek6_m

smaikap said:


> Seniors, I'm in process of completing my visa application for 189. Just wanted to confirm that :
> 
> 1. I can attach the supporting documents to my visa only application only after I submit and pay the visa fee.
> 2. I can attach documents anytime after paying the fees and I'll not be barred from doing so as long as I do not cross the 60 docs per applicant limit.
> 3. Attaching new documents later won't alter my submission dates.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can go with any of your options..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

Vivek6_m said:


> You can go with any of your options..
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Please elaborate 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

*Query ! Dear Folks , request your input on this...*

I made the payment on 2nd Dec, I see many people mention that they received commencement email, should I be receiving an email stating commencement or any other status email soon? Or is it on a case-to-case basis and there is nothing wrong if I dont receive an email or status update soon?


----------



## djdoller

sujitswaroop said:


> I made the payment on 2nd Dec, I see many people mention that they received commencement email, should I be receiving an email stating commencement or any other status email soon? Or is it on a case-to-case basis and there is nothing wrong if I dont receive an email or status update soon?


If you dont get the immi mail then you will be lucky. Chances to get direct grant.


----------



## hjauhari

djdoller said:


> If you dont get the immi mail then you will be lucky. Chances to get direct grant.


Hi Djdoller,

Is that the case ,people with commencement mail do not receive direct grant?


----------



## Vivek6_m

sujitswaroop said:


> I made the payment on 2nd Dec, I see many people mention that they received commencement email, should I be receiving an email stating commencement or any other status email soon? Or is it on a case-to-case basis and there is nothing wrong if I dont receive an email or status update soon?


I'm also in the same page.

Visa Lodged on 18th August & haven't received any email till date. Only EV was done by New Delhi AHC.

Keeping Fingers Crossed..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

hjauhari said:


> Hi Djdoller,
> 
> Is that the case ,people with commencement mail do not receive direct grant?


As per DIBP, there is no classification of visa grants by type.

The term "direct grant" is a common usage amongst applicants to mean someone submitted their application and the next communication from dibp they received was their visa grant letter.

Note: the time period that lapses between submission and grant has no significance in this regard.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

hjauhari said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont get the immi mail then you will be lucky. Chances to get direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Djdoller,
> 
> Is that the case ,people with commencement mail do not receive direct grant?
Click to expand...

There are still chances to get the direct grant after immi mail received. But after immi mail many applicants had AHC verification and it can be delay in process. But still there is no any evidence and any findings about the result after received the immi mail. But shortly it can be possible to find the effect of immi mail once the updation in myimmitracker of seperate column of it. Untill that we have to wait as there were very few applicants who got the direct grant after immi mail.


----------



## naveenttf

Vivek6_m said:


> Employment: I have only claimed my Indian Experience.
> 
> Current/Previous Employer: In India, I'm with the same Company. I had around 2.5 months Break in between. I have got a new Employee ID after re-joining (different region). Therefore Technically, my Previous & Current Employers are the same.
> 
> AHC Contact: My Central HR intimated me over phone regarding EV from AHC & they have complied. Not more information from them.
> 
> Site HR: For reference, I have given the details of my Site HR. But EV from AHC was done with my Central HR.
> 
> I believe EV might be through Email & also Call.
> 
> * Please go through my yesterday's posts in this thread on EV.


Hi vivek,

Thank you for the prompt response, wish you a very happy new year 2018, hope you and many people here will get a grant in jan2018, thank you


----------



## alex.alter

How long does it take for VEVO to get updated once you get the visa ? Can you search for it just after ?


----------



## Faraz365

Hello all,

I am applying for 189 visa,
I worked for 2 companies
1 company:
I have appointment letter, relieving letter, salary certificate, cash salary payment declaration certificate and all these on official company letter head.
2 company:
I have appointment letter
Bank statements
Payslips
Pf statement
Tax document

Is it ok or do i need to provide any additional document for company 1 as they used to pay me by cash?


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa,
> I worked for 2 companies
> 1 company:
> I have appointment letter, relieving letter, salary certificate, cash salary payment declaration certificate and all these on official company letter head.
> 2 company:
> I have appointment letter
> Bank statements
> Payslips
> Pf statement
> Tax document
> 
> Is it ok or do i need to provide any additional document for company 1 as they used to pay me by cash?


1st company cash salary was below taxable limit so havent applied for any tax doxuments.


----------



## Averagejoe

Averagejoe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this query in also the Lodge/Grant thread as I have also lodged my 189 Visa.
> I had posted this in a separate thread, Apologies for this but wanted your feedback on the below issue,
> 
> I had lodged Visa 189 in October and got CO contact no 22nd Oct requesting for my information regarding
> 
> Evidence of employment - statement of service - For my work experience in Australia
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).
> 
> 
> I have already provided Statutory Declaration for my Australian work experience which is signed by my Manager (and JP) and the same was submitted for ACS as well. I have also attached everything related to my Australia work experience including Salary slips, tax documents, promotion letter, salary increment letters, work contract letters etc.
> The request from the CO states it has to be on the company letter head which my current company wont provide.
> 
> Could it be possible that the Statutory declaration that I provided might have been overlooked by the CO?..in that case do i provide the Statutory declaration and supporting documents again?
> 
> Please provide your inputs on this.



Hi All,

Could you please reply on the above query?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-grant-gang-2017-a-2331.html#post13786354


----------



## JGANE

*** HELP - UAE PCC***
Hi Everyone,

We lodged our visa application during Oct 2017. We've got CO contact asking for UAE PCC for spouse. He worked in Sharjah during 2007. We hired an agency who provides PCC service in Dubai. Today, we spoke to Dubai police voice support and been told that our request has to be filed with Sharjah police. Can someone who've knowledge on this help us? Is there anything like a national PCC for UAE like we have FBI PCC in US? If not, would a PCC from Dubai Police suffice for a person who stayed in Sharjah or has it to be obtained from
Sharjah police?


----------



## NB

Averagejoe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this query in also the Lodge/Grant thread as I have also lodged my 189 Visa.
> I had posted this in a separate thread, Apologies for this but wanted your feedback on the below issue,
> 
> I had lodged Visa 189 in October and got CO contact no 22nd Oct requesting for my information regarding
> 
> Evidence of employment - statement of service - For my work experience in Australia
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).
> 
> 
> I have already provided Statutory Declaration for my Australian work experience which is signed by my Manager (and JP) and the same was submitted for ACS as well. I have also attached everything related to my Australia work experience including Salary slips, tax documents, promotion letter, salary increment letters, work contract letters etc.
> The request from the CO states it has to be on the company letter head which my current company wont provide.
> 
> Could it be possible that the Statutory declaration that I provided might have been overlooked by the CO?..in that case do i provide the Statutory declaration and supporting documents again?
> 
> Please provide your inputs on this.


Would it be possible for you to get a letter from HR that as per company policy, they do not issue the details of the work done by you on official letterhead?

Cheers


----------



## Averagejoe

newbienz said:


> Would it be possible for you to get a letter from HR that as per company policy, they do not issue the details of the work done by you on official letterhead?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response Newbienz. The company HR doesn’t provide a letter with roles and responsibilities on the company letter head. They would only be able to provide a document certifying that I am working for them which would provide details of my date of joining. That’s one of the reasons that I got the Statutory declaration from my supervisor.

Could you please suggest how do I proceed in this case?


----------



## quynhtong2889

JGANE said:


> *** HELP - UAE PCC***
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We lodged our visa application during Oct 2017. We've got CO contact asking for UAE PCC for spouse. He worked in Sharjah during 2007. We hired an agency who provides PCC service in Dubai. Today, we spoke to Dubai police voice support and been told that our request has to be filed with Sharjah police. Can someone who've knowledge on this help us? Is there anything like a national PCC for UAE like we have FBI PCC in US? If not, would a PCC from Dubai Police suffice for a person who stayed in Sharjah or has it to be obtained from
> Sharjah police?


Hi. What's date you loged the visa?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mebo555

JGANE said:


> *** HELP - UAE PCC***
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We lodged our visa application during Oct 2017. We've got CO contact asking for UAE PCC for spouse. He worked in Sharjah during 2007. We hired an agency who provides PCC service in Dubai. Today, we spoke to Dubai police voice support and been told that our request has to be filed with Sharjah police. Can someone who've knowledge on this help us? Is there anything like a national PCC for UAE like we have FBI PCC in US? If not, would a PCC from Dubai Police suffice for a person who stayed in Sharjah or has it to be obtained from
> Sharjah police?


Hi,
one of my friends obtained Sharjah PCC some months back There is nothing like national PCC or UAE PCC. You have to apply that through online. It is then issued from Sharjah Police Headquarters. Everything is through online. I would not recommend to use an agent for such an easy matter. They might charge you unnecessarily. If the person has stayed in Dubai, he has to get it from Dubai Police.

This is the link for Dubai PCC:
Obtain a good conduct certificate from Dubai Police

This is the link for Sharjah PCC:
Police clearance (Good Conduct) Certificate


----------



## NB

Averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the response Newbienz. The company HR doesn’t provide a letter with roles and responsibilities on the company letter head. They would only be able to provide a document certifying that I am working for them which would provide details of my date of joining. That’s one of the reasons that I got the Statutory declaration from my supervisor.
> 
> Could you please suggest how do I proceed in this case?


It would be helpful if you would read carefully what I am suggesting 
I am not asking you to get a letter on your RNR

Can you get a letter from HR that they do not issue RNR to individual employees as a matter of company policy ?

Cheers


----------



## sharafatal

JGANE said:


> *** HELP - UAE PCC***
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We lodged our visa application during Oct 2017. We've got CO contact asking for UAE PCC for spouse. He worked in Sharjah during 2007. We hired an agency who provides PCC service in Dubai. Today, we spoke to Dubai police voice support and been told that our request has to be filed with Sharjah police. Can someone who've knowledge on this help us? Is there anything like a national PCC for UAE like we have FBI PCC in US? If not, would a PCC from Dubai Police suffice for a person who stayed in Sharjah or has it to be obtained from
> Sharjah police?




I received the PCC from Saudi Arabia.
I guess process will same there as well.
Here are steps:

1)Recommendation letter from your country embassay.

2)Letter from Foreign office

3)application for National PCC to specified police centre.

4) collection after 3 days.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa,
> I worked for 2 companies
> 1 company:
> I have appointment letter, relieving letter, salary certificate, cash salary payment declaration certificate and all these on official company letter head.
> 2 company:
> I have appointment letter
> Bank statements
> Payslips
> Pf statement
> Tax document
> 
> Is it ok or do i need to provide any additional document for company 1 as they used to pay me by cash?
> 
> 
> 
> 1st company cash salary was below taxable limit so havent applied for any tax doxuments.
Click to expand...

Any comments please


----------



## Averagejoe

newbienz said:


> It would be helpful if you would read carefully what I am suggesting
> I am not asking you to get a letter on your RNR
> 
> Can you get a letter from HR that they do not issue RNR to individual employees as a matter of company policy ?
> 
> Cheers


Apologies Newbienz, I didn't read the response correctly. I will get in touch with HR tomorrow morning itself and see if its possible to get a response from them.

I will update you on this tomorrow and would then seek your further guidance on the same.


----------



## Vivek6_m

newbienz said:


> It would be helpful if you would read carefully what I am suggesting
> I am not asking you to get a letter on your RNR
> 
> Can you get a letter from HR that they do not issue RNR to individual employees as a matter of company policy ?
> 
> Cheers


I believe that too will help you further on getting a letter from HR.. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sorabzone

Averagejoe said:


> Apologies Newbienz, I didn't read the response correctly. I will get in touch with HR tomorrow morning itself and see if its possible to get a response from them.
> 
> I will update you on this tomorrow and would then seek your further guidance on the same.


Communicate with HR on email, you can use their response in email. 
Additionally you can ask HR to add a note in letter like "for any queries please contact <xyz> at [email protected]"

Get statutory declaration from <xyz>. It will suffice. Here <xyz> is ur manager.

Sent from my OPPO R9s using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish1234

*UAE Dubai HR query experience?*



Nish1234 said:


> I have seen many updates recently on HR receiving verification call/emails. Is this mainly for applicants based in India? I am an expat in UAE for last 10+ years and have worked in Dubai for all the experience that was claimed.
> Do any of you know of cases of UAE HR receiving such contact. My company has a large HR department and I have not clue whom to approach to check if they received any email/calls.
> BTW I have received a CO contact to submit the bank statement and visa stamp, which I have submitted. I had earlier submitted only the payslips and the service letter. Now I have provided all required docs. Hope this will suffice, but now worried about them contacting HR which could get lost in their unanswered mailboxes .


Re-posting since I did not see any response. Please advise.


----------



## NB

Nish1234 said:


> I have seen many updates recently on HR receiving verification call/emails. Is this mainly for applicants based in India? I am an expat in UAE for last 10+ years and have worked in Dubai for all the experience that was claimed.
> Do any of you know of cases of UAE HR receiving such contact. My company has a large HR department and I have not clue whom to approach to check if they received any email/calls.
> BTW I have received a CO contact to submit the bank statement and visa stamp, which I have submitted. I had earlier submitted only the payslips and the service letter. Now I have provided all required docs. Hope this will suffice, but now worried about them contacting HR which could get lost in their unanswered mailboxes .


As long as you have not given any false information, you have nothing to worry about

It's not correct that only India based applicants are subjected to secondary verification 
I am sure that applicants from all countries are subject to the same parameters 
Maybe it gets highlighted in the forum as quite a few Indian applicants are active members on the forum as compared to other countries 

The consulate people who will most likely contact your organisation for verification are quite experienced and would reach the correct executive who knows about your RNR

In the worst case scenario, if they are unable to contact them or get no response, the CO will issue you a NJL and give you a chance to explain
They will not simply reject your application 

As you already have the email id of the CO handling your case, you can send him the name and contact details of the HR manager handling your RNR, if you are still apprehensive 

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988

Has something changed on Immigration portal off late regarding Attach more documents option. 

A friend is trying to upload his documents and under Attach more documents option, he is only getting 'Other Documents' as the only option. Is this common for everyone now or is it a isolated case?


----------



## Nish1234

newbienz said:


> As long as you have not given any false information, you have nothing to worry about
> 
> It's not correct that only India based applicants are subjected to secondary verification
> I am sure that applicants from all countries are subject to the same parameters
> Maybe it gets highlighted in the forum as quite a few Indian applicants are active members on the forum as compared to other countries
> 
> The consulate people who will most likely contact your organisation for verification are quite experienced and would reach the correct executive who knows about your RNR
> 
> In the worst case scenario, if they are unable to contact them or get no response, the CO will issue you a NJL and give you a chance to explain
> They will not simply reject your application
> 
> As you already have the email id of the CO handling your case, you can send him the name and contact details of the HR manager handling your RNR, if you are still apprehensive
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the response. 
I given all correct information only. Just want to ensure the process is completed fast without any more delays. Is there any way to know that they have contacted the HR from CO/site etc, other than getting an NJL?

I don't have email of the CO. I had 2 CO contacts and both had different CO name and a generic email id. How do you get CO email?


----------



## NB

Nish1234 said:


> Thank you for the response.
> I given all correct information only. Just want to ensure the process is completed fast without any more delays. Is there any way to know that they have contacted the HR from CO/site etc, other than getting an NJL?
> 
> I don't have email of the CO. I had 2 CO contacts and both had different CO name and a generic email id. How do you get CO email?


You can send the information to the generic email id on which you have responded earlier

You have no way of knowing from the department side if any enquiry has been done or is planned

Relax if you have not given any false information 
You cannot expedite the process from your end at this stage

Cheers


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

newbienz said:


> You can send the information to the generic email id on which you have responded earlier
> 
> You have no way of knowing from the department side if any enquiry has been done or is planned
> 
> Relax if you have not given any false information
> You cannot expedite the process from your end at this stage
> 
> Cheers


Friends,

I have the following questions:

1) Does everyone get a call from AHC to confirm employment details ? Im concerned if I get a call at random hours and I do not have clear job details handy to answer their questions..? 

2) Once the IP button is pressed, does it take a month from date of IP for CO to revisit our case? 

3) What is the possibility of second CO contact ?


----------



## NB

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have the following questions:
> 
> 1) Does everyone get a call from AHC to confirm employment details ? Im concerned if I get a call at random hours and I do not have clear job details handy to answer their questions..?
> 
> 2) Once the IP button is pressed, does it take a month from date of IP for CO to revisit our case?
> 
> 3) What is the possibility of second CO contact ?


1. Not everyone gets AHC call.. It's quite random and most probably based on internal risk assessment parameters of the department .
You will most likely get a call during office hours only

2. No

3. Cannot be predicted 

Cheers


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

newbienz said:


> 1. Not everyone gets AHC call.. It's quite random and most probably based on internal risk assessment parameters of the department .
> You will most likely get a call during office hours only
> 
> 2. No
> 
> 3. Cannot be predicted
> 
> Cheers


Thank you newbienz. Does 'Office hours' means AU CO office hours ? which is evening/night time here in the US. Does 'missing a call in the night' cause the case to go against ?


----------



## NB

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Thank you newbienz. Does 'Office hours' means AU CO office hours ? which is evening/night time here in the US. Does 'missing a call in the night' cause the case to go against ?


As far as I have heard, all calls are made by officials from the local country Consulate or high commission and not directly from Australia 

So they will most likely be made during local time office hours

Cheers


----------



## Upbeat

Hey guys, 
Could someone advise on the below:
I've received my invitation October end and 1 CO contact December end.
I have my TR visa till April after which I'll be on Bridging.
I need to travel to India for 2 weeks, would there be any issues if I do with regards to entry back as well as the grant?
I'm guessing I'll need to do the Indian PCC again as well.
Appreciate any response.


----------



## Vivek6_m

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have the following questions:
> 
> 1) Does everyone get a call from AHC to confirm employment details ? Im concerned if I get a call at random hours and I do not have clear job details handy to answer their questions..?
> 
> 2) Once the IP button is pressed, does it take a month from date of IP for CO to revisit our case?
> 
> 3) What is the possibility of second CO contact ?


1. Most probably Yes. Nowadays, they are confirming EV with almost everyone.

In my case, it's with my employer & I was not contacted.

2 & 3. I believe If the documentations are Good, the CO won't contact you at all.

In my case, CO has never contacted till date.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

Vivek6_m said:


> 1. Most probably Yes. Nowadays, they are confirming EV with almost everyone.
> 
> In my case, it's with my employer & I was not contacted.
> 
> 2 & 3. I believe If the documentations are Good, the CO won't contact you at all.
> 
> In my case, CO has never contacted till date.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ok Thank you newbienz and Vivek. My company is a large corporation and I wonder if someone would ever reply to the email from AHC. I found it very difficult to catchhold of someone in HR to get my job verification letter for ACS. Then HR contacted my managers to do the verification. Since they have already done once for ACS, im unsure if they would entertain the second request on this. 

Any idea how would I come to know if EV was done with my ex-employers?


----------



## AmazingTiger

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> Firstly apologies if you are seeing my post in multiple threads as i can't stop thanking each and everyone of you who have been very very helpful in this entire process. After some wait we finally received Visa 190. Its a shame that while lodgement i wasn't part of this forum but i try to take things positively. good that my application wasn't complete and there was CO contact as i got married post lodgement and had to add spouse.
> 
> Few points i feel are very important for individual's app processing.
> 1. be as frank and as open as you can.
> 2. ensure information provided reflects exactly the same in your documents provided.
> 3. I had added hellot of documents after IP pressed and it didn't have any effect. These included Bank statements, Nomination addition to bank accounts/superannuation, form 1281 (as this was for one of the individuals - who was asked as 3rd CO contact). I badly had to/wanted to avoid 3rd co contact.
> 
> The wait is definitely killing. All my days since lodgement start with reading posts in forum/myimmitracker read.
> 
> I am onshore and for spouse IED is lesser than an year to medicals/pcc done i.e. 07th June 2018. (medicals/pcc done in Sep-2017) but it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> happy to help others with my experience to this forum. Timelines in my signature.


Congratulations, best of luck!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danish06

Hi,
Can anyone confirm that when do immigration operarions get back to normal after NY cuz im waiting for my grant. Applied in 1st week of sep and got contacted on 10 Oct already supplied required doc.
Any idea will be helpful.


----------



## MohAdnan

Danish06 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone confirm that when do immigration operarions get back to normal after NY cuz im waiting for my grant. Applied in 1st week of sep and got contacted on 10 Oct already supplied required doc.
> Any idea will be helpful.


Most probably CO will get back to your application at the end of this month or start of next month. If they are satisfied you will be granted otherwise they will ask further documents.


----------



## NemoBro

Dear Members, When can we start using the 2018 thread? 

I don't see much activities on 2018 thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...grant-gang-2018-a.html#/topics/1370194?page=7


----------



## ajayaustralia

Danish06 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone confirm that when do immigration operarions get back to normal after NY cuz im waiting for my grant. Applied in 1st week of sep and got contacted on 10 Oct already supplied required doc.
> Any idea will be helpful.


From Immitracker, it seems they are working on cases(CO contact in September), so you are very close to getting the grant.

Best of luck,
AJ


----------



## Vivek6_m

Faraz365 said:


> Any comments please





Faraz365 said:


> 1st company cash salary was below taxable limit so havent applied for any tax doxuments.


I hope you can Add the below documents w.r.t. your previous employment:
1. EPF Statements
2. Form 26AS downloaded from Income Tax website.


----------



## Vivek6_m

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Ok Thank you newbienz and Vivek. My company is a large corporation and I wonder if someone would ever reply to the email from AHC. I found it very difficult to catchhold of someone in HR to get my job verification letter for ACS. Then HR contacted my managers to do the verification. Since they have already done once for ACS, im unsure if they would entertain the second request on this.
> 
> Any idea how would I come to know if EV was done with my ex-employers?


You will get to know only if your Employer intimates you!!:confused2:

My Organization is also large & in my case, my Central HR called me & intimated that they have Complied for my EV from AHC. Thats it & No further information from them.

In my RnR, I have given the details of my Site HR. But the EV has gone direct to my Central HR.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Vivek6_m said:


> You will get to know only if your Employer intimates you!!:confused2:
> 
> My Organization is also large & in my case, my Central HR called me & intimated that they have Complied for my EV from AHC. Thats it & No further information from them.
> 
> In my RnR, I have given the details of my Site HR. But the EV has gone direct to my Central HR.


Hi Vivek,
Can you tell me what documents you uploaded for the employer for which ev happened?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085

Hi All...did anybody get any intimation ...commencement email/co contact/ grant who lodged their visa in Nov??
Just wanted to have an idea like whether they have already started assessing Nov applicants or not.
Thanks.


----------



## Vivek6_m

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Ok Thank you newbienz and Vivek. My company is a large corporation and I wonder if someone would ever reply to the email from AHC. I found it very difficult to catchhold of someone in HR to get my job verification letter for ACS. Then HR contacted my managers to do the verification. Since they have already done once for ACS, im unsure if they would entertain the second request on this.
> 
> Any idea how would I come to know if EV was done with my ex-employers?





gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi Vivek,
> Can you tell me what documents you uploaded for the employer for which ev happened?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


W.r.t. my Employment, I have submitted the below Documents:

1. Offer Letter
2. Promotion Letter
3. Increment Letter
4. Experience Letter
5. Reference Letter
6. Payslips
7. EPF Statement
8. Form 16
9. Form 26AS
10. ITR-V
11. Bank Statements


----------



## lingling

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi All...did anybody get any intimation ...commencement email/co contact/ grant who lodged their visa in Nov??
> Just wanted to have an idea like whether they have already started assessing Nov applicants or not.
> Thanks.


I was informed by my agent that he received commencement mail on 6/12.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Vivek6_m said:


> W.r.t. my Employment, I have submitted the below Documents:
> 
> 1. Offer Letter
> 2. Promotion Letter
> 3. Increment Letter
> 4. Experience Letter
> 5. Reference Letter
> 6. Payslips
> 7. EPF Statement
> 8. Form 16
> 9. Form 26AS
> 10. ITR-V
> 11. Bank Statements


Sorry for another question. Were you also claiming points for this employment for which the verification happened?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

gautamvbaindur said:


> Sorry for another question. Were you also claiming points for this employment for which the verification happened?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have submitted the documents for which I have claimed the points.


----------



## arun6445

ashishjain said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching or getting an :wreath: Australia Visa in 2017. :llama:
> 
> Post your queries  , good news :yo: , unfortunate news :sorry: , information :focus: or whatever you like :noidea: .
> 
> Wish you all a very Happy :welcome: New :santa: Year :music:
> 
> Let's start gossiping :gossip:



Hi Ashish, I see in your signature that you got your visa grant on 17th Dec. First of all congratulations for getting Visa for Australia. 
Did it take about 11 months for you to get the visa granted? I see that you submitted your application on 17th Jan 2017 and received the grant on 17th Dec. Is that right?
Also, how much your total score was ?

I have applied on 28th March 2017 and updated the application on 24th April 2017 and still waiting for visa grant. I have 65 points applied for Visa 189 Skilled migration.

Regards
Arun


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Hi. I have a question and hopefully there'll be someone here who has experienced this.

Does the employment verification happen even if you're not claiming points for that employer? One of my friends is in this situation where he's taken a rnr letter/declaration from his friend as he didn't have any contact of managers or seniors since he quit the company a few years back. But he's not claiming points for this experience and he's just worried that in case verification happens and if they call some other hr, then there will be some problem. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi. I have a question and hopefully there'll be someone here who has experienced this.
> 
> Does the employment verification happen even if you're not claiming points for that employer? One of my friends is in this situation where he's taken a rnr letter/declaration from his friend as he didn't have any contact of managers or seniors since he quit the company a few years back. But he's not claiming points for this experience and he's just worried that in case verification happens and if they call some other hr, then there will be some problem.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Chances are very low if no points claimed but cannot be totally ruled out

He has used this experience after all to get the positive ACS assessment

As long as your friend has not given any false information, there is nothing to be worried about.
Let there be verification..what's the problem ?

Cheers


----------



## gautamvbaindur

newbienz said:


> Chances are very low if no points claimed but cannot be totally ruled out
> 
> He has used this experience after all to get the positive ACS assessment
> 
> As long as your friend has not given any false information, there is nothing to be worried about.
> Let there be verification..what's the problem ?
> 
> Cheers


The only problem is that the letter is taken from a friend and not from a manager/supervisor. Rest he has submitted all documents for that employment like payslips, tax returns, pf statement etc.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gautamvbaindur said:


> The only problem is that the letter is taken from a friend and not from a manager/supervisor. Rest he has submitted all documents for that employment like payslips, tax returns, pf statement etc.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


A friend who is working in the company at the same time that your friend has taken the SD for ?

Cheers


----------



## gautamvbaindur

newbienz said:


> A friend who is working in the company at the same time that your friend has taken the SD for ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, that's correct. They were both working together. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gautamvbaindur said:


> Yes, that's correct. They were both working together.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If I were in your shoe I would not be too worried

Moreover, the die is already cast, and there is nothing you can do and hopefully there will be no verification of which there is extremely high probability 

Relax 

Cheers


----------



## harsm123

Any idea anyone how has the cutoff dates reached on Grants after first CO contacts..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## unbelievable

Hey all, got my grant today  I applied on 10th August 2017 and had one CO contact on 8th September.

I'm currently in Australia on holiday and the grant email doesn't mention an IED. Do I have to leave and come back in or not??

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

unbelievable said:


> Hey all, got my grant today  I applied on 10th August 2017 and had one CO contact on 8th September.
> 
> I'm currently in Australia on holiday and the grant email doesn't mention an IED. Do I have to leave and come back in or not??
> 
> Cheers


Congrats for the grant !!!

Email them back, use "Update Us" button as well with your query


----------



## Vivek6_m

unbelievable said:


> Hey all, got my grant today  I applied on 10th August 2017 and had one CO contact on 8th September.
> 
> I'm currently in Australia on holiday and the grant email doesn't mention an IED. Do I have to leave and come back in or not??
> 
> Cheers


Congrats!!

If you are already there in Australia, then your Grant won't have IED.

While Leaving, you will be having an Immigration Stamp. Therefore there is No need to Leave & Return for Visa Validation.


----------



## Upbeat

Upbeat said:


> Hey guys,
> Could someone advise on the below:
> I've received my invitation October end and 1 CO contact December end.
> I have my TR visa till April after which I'll be on Bridging.
> I need to travel to India for 2 weeks, would there be any issues if I do with regards to entry back as well as the grant?
> I'm guessing I'll need to do the Indian PCC again as well.
> Appreciate any response.


Any advise on this? I'm looking to book my tickets but just hoping to get some confirmation from anyone who is aware.

Cheers


----------



## shobhgarg

unbelievable said:


> Hey all, got my grant today  I applied on 10th August 2017 and had one CO contact on 8th September.
> 
> I'm currently in Australia on holiday and the grant email doesn't mention an IED. Do I have to leave and come back in or not??
> 
> Cheers


_________________________________

Conratulations mate..
Perfect timing for you, just update them that you are already in Australia, you don't have to leave for visa validation


----------



## shobhgarg

Sorry posting this again.

I noticed, nobody submits Form 1281, in my case CO asked for stupid form 1281 for my wife only which has made my case pending from last three months.

My application has crossed 10 months now, still after 22nd Sep I did not receive any contact from CO.

Anyways has anyone been asked to submit form 1281 for spouse/ primary applicant before?


----------



## sharma1981

shobhgarg said:


> Sorry posting this again.
> 
> I noticed, nobody submits Form 1281, in my case CO asked for stupid form 1281 for my wife only which has made my case pending from last three months.
> 
> My application has crossed 10 months now, still after 22nd Sep I did not receive any contact from CO.
> 
> Anyways has anyone been asked to submit form 1281 for spouse/ primary applicant before?


Hi

As far as i have seen form 80 and form 1221 are often asked. What is the form 1281 about? Do you have any relevance with that form?


----------



## austimmiacnt

form1281 is austalian values statement



sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as i have seen form 80 and form 1221 are often asked. What is the form 1281 about? Do you have any relevance with that form?


----------



## sharma1981

austimmiacnt said:


> form1281 is austalian values statement


OK.

Seems very curious CO. Meanwhile hope you have uploaded form 80 and form 1221 already?


----------



## santoshjhawar

*Granted*

Dear All
received grant this morning for visa 190. Timelines in my signature 
wish you all the best to others waiting for grant.

Various additional forms submitted: form 80, 1221, 1281 (for myself and partner)


----------



## Vivek6_m

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All
> received grant this morning for visa 190. Timelines in my signature
> wish you all the best to others waiting for grant.
> 
> Various additional forms submitted: form 80, 1221, 1281 (for myself and partner)


Congratulations on your Grant.. Australia Awaits..


----------



## shobhgarg

sharma1981 said:


> OK.
> 
> Seems very curious CO. Meanwhile hope you have uploaded form 80 and form 1221 already?


____________________________

I did submit Form 80 for both myself and wife, CO never asked for form 1221, do you reckon I should submit for 1221 for applicants as well?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

shobhgarg said:


> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> I did submit Form 80 for both myself and wife, CO never asked for form 1221, do you reckon I should submit for 1221 for applicants as well?




Yes please submit 1221 also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as i have seen form 80 and form 1221 are often asked. What is the form 1281 about? Do you have any relevance with that form?


___________________

1281 is a stupid Australian value statement form, which you sign and say that you will abide by Australian Values. No relevance whatsoever.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

shobhgarg said:


> ___________________
> 
> 
> 
> 1281 is a stupid Australian value statement form, which you sign and say that you will abide by Australian Values. No relevance whatsoever.




This 1281 if mandatory only when we apply with spouse or for individual also ?

Thanks 
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> This 1281 if mandatory only when we apply with spouse or for individual also ?
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no such rule. However seeing above case i will suggest just front load that as well for your peace of mind


----------



## ENGINEER291085

sharma1981 said:


> venkateshkumarsakthivel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This 1281 if mandatory only when we apply with spouse or for individual also ?
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such rule. However seeing above case i will suggest just front load that as well for your peace of mind
Click to expand...

I think while we lodge visa there is one declaration about aus value clause..i think we have to check that one/or say yes...cant remember properly..not sure its because this option was not ticked that co is asking about form...just guessing!!


----------



## sharma1981

ENGINEER291085 said:


> I think while we lodge visa there is one declaration about aus value clause..i think we have to check that one/or say yes...cant remember properly..not sure its because this option was not ticked that co is asking about form...just guessing!!


Yes, could be


----------



## alexmc17

*Confused!!*

 

Hi Members,

Hope I am posting my below question in the correct group.

I have filed for 189 on 5th November with all the documents, till now I haven’t received any movement on my application, no CO assigned most probably as Christmas and new year fell in between.

I have a question on the above, I am confused on the current trend, but can someone throw some light on when I can really expect the Grant to be given if things go normally with my application?

I would also like to ask one more thing, which of the below will be best approach if I want to add my would be wife as my dependent in the application. We are not married yet and have plans to get married in March (get registered in the court):

1)	Shall I wait for my grant to be given and then apply her application separately (I think that will take another 5-6 months)
2)	Or shall we get ourselves registered in the court at the earliest and update my application accordingly (thinking this might increase overall time frame of my application, but could be a bit more tidy process to get things done for both of us)

I would really appreciate if someone can suggest anything on the above.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981

alexmc17 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Hope I am posting my below question in the correct group.
> 
> I have filed for 189 on 5th November with all the documents, till now I haven’t received any movement on my application, no CO assigned most probably as Christmas and new year fell in between.
> 
> I have a question on the above, I am confused on the current trend, but can someone throw some light on when I can really expect the Grant to be given if things go normally with my application?
> 
> I would also like to ask one more thing, which of the below will be best approach if I want to add my would be wife as my dependent in the application. We are not married yet and have plans to get married in March (get registered in the court):
> 
> 1)	Shall I wait for my grant to be given and then apply her application separately (I think that will take another 5-6 months)
> 2)	Or shall we get ourselves registered in the court at the earliest and update my application accordingly (thinking this might increase overall time frame of my application, but could be a bit more tidy process to get things done for both of us)
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone can suggest anything on the above.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Unless there is no proof you marriage you cant list her as your spouse. Check the options for de-facto partner but that will require further proofs of relationship.
Best option is to get registered marriage and get your name added in her passport. Post that you can add her .... 
If you have front loaded all docs and nothing is pending then it usually takes 40-50 days. But this is just a guess based on my exp ... it could take less or more


----------



## tasi

Any idea if they have reached first week of November applications yet?


----------



## apbtn

Today grants for August applicants only. As per immitracker they have touched till 24th October and one 27th October as well.


----------



## lingling

apbtn said:


> Today grants for August applicants only. As per immitracker they have touched till 24th October and one 27th October as well.


Touched 24/10 & 27/10 means? Sorry for my ignorance


----------



## apbtn

Till 24th October they hv granted visa and one 27th October applicatant


----------



## churek

ENGINEER291085 said:


> I think while we lodge visa there is one declaration about aus value clause..i think we have to check that one/or say yes...cant remember properly..not sure its because this option was not ticked that co is asking about form...just guessing!!


My guess is that the one in the visa application is for the primary applicant. That's why if you have partner or dependent older than 18yrs old, they need to submit also via the form 1281.


----------



## Heprex

Hello,

Quick question. If you previously traveled in Australia, would there be any Initial Entry date in your Visa Grant Letter?


----------



## ENGINEER291085

churek said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think while we lodge visa there is one declaration about aus value clause..i think we have to check that one/or say yes...cant remember properly..not sure its because this option was not ticked that co is asking about form...just guessing!!
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that the one in the visa application is for the primary applicant. That's why if you have partner or dependent older than 18yrs old, they need to submit also via the form 1281.
Click to expand...

I guess no one ever posted and even suggested to attach this form.A lot of people got grants (with spouse n kids) without mentioning this form in the checklist. Even I also did not attach.Lets see if co asks about it anytime.


----------



## shobhgarg

ENGINEER291085 said:


> I guess no one ever posted and even suggested to attach this form.A lot of people got grants (with spouse n kids) without mentioning this form in the checklist. Even I also did not attach.Lets see if co asks about it anytime.


__________________________________

My problem is that CO never asked for this form on 1st round or 2nd round. But only asked for this form in 3rd round.

__________________________________

Anyways, form 1281 if you will open is suppose to be signed by both primary and secondary applicants. My suggestion if before getting a CO contact sign and upload this stupid form. I am suffering because of this.


----------



## shobhgarg

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> This 1281 if mandatory only when we apply with spouse or for individual also ?
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


______________________

The form states, this needs to be signed by both primary and secondary applicants.


----------



## rvbm23

tasi said:


> Any idea if they have reached first week of November applications yet?


My friend lodged on 26th October, got a 1st CO contact today.
It will take 1-2 weeks approx to process 1st week of November applications i guess.

Thanks,


----------



## srijai

rvbm23 said:


> My friend lodged on 26th October, got a 1st CO contact today.
> It will take 1-2 weeks approx to process 1st week of November applications i guess.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks for info. Any idea what's his job code.

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbm23

srijai said:


> Thanks for info. Any idea what's his job code.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


Its 2611 ... I am also waiting for updates on my application as i lodged on 1st November. My job code is 2613. what about you ? When did you lodge and for which job code ?

Thanks,


----------



## srijai

rvbm23 said:


> Its 2611 ... I am also waiting for updates on my application as i lodged on 1st November. My job code is 2613. what about you ? When did you lodge and for which job code ?
> 
> Thanks,


Thank you...mine is 2611 too...27th Oct is the lodged date

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbm23

srijai said:


> Thank you...mine is 2611 too...27th Oct is the lodged date
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


You will surely get to hear from them in couple of days than  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## srijai

rvbm23 said:


> You will surely get to hear from them in couple of days than  :fingerscrossed:


Yep, hoping for the best...one last question,what was the Co contact for?

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbm23

srijai said:


> Yep, hoping for the best...one last question,what was the Co contact for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


No problem... you can ask as many as i can answer  we all are here to help each other  ... the query was to provide more docs for employment.

Thanks,


----------



## srijai

rvbm23 said:


> No problem... you can ask as many as i can answer  we all are here to help each other  ... the query was to provide more docs for employment.
> 
> Thanks,


...thank you

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmc17

sharma1981 said:


> Unless there is no proof you marriage you cant list her as your spouse. Check the options for de-facto partner but that will require further proofs of relationship.
> Best option is to get registered marriage and get your name added in her passport. Post that you can add her ....
> If you have front loaded all docs and nothing is pending then it usually takes 40-50 days. But this is just a guess based on my exp ... it could take less or more


Thank you for a prompt response.

De-facto is out of picture for me. 
Best option is to get registered marriage and get your name added in her passport. Post that you can add her .... would this mean that my application processing time might get a bit extended?

If you have front loaded all docs and nothing is pending then it usually takes 40-50 days. But this is just a guess based on my exp ... it could take less or more - Well I have uploaded all the basic documents which are required, might be asked for other docs when a CO is assigned.

Do we get a notification if a CO is assigned to an application?

Thanks


----------



## ENGINEER291085

rvbm23 said:


> srijai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, hoping for the best...one last question,what was the Co contact for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No problem... you can ask as many as i can answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all are here to help each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the query was to provide more docs for employment.
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

Dear what all had you provided for your employment in first place...and what additional did you provide..was it itr, epf etc.
Thanks.


----------



## gee91

ashleycrestfall said:


> Granted :whoo:
> ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2016 with 60 pts:
> Age: 25 pts
> PTE: 10 pts
> AU education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> AU skilled employment: 5 pts
> EOI Updated: 06/05/17 with 70 pts:
> PTE: 20 pts
> Invited eace: 26/07/2017
> ACS assessment: 16/12/2016
> Medicals: 1/08/17
> NPC: 31/07/17
> 189 lodge: 22/08/17
> CO Contact: 14/09/17
> Contact reason: Additional relationship proof, PCC from home country, additional employment reference, English ability for partner (test taken more than 12 months ago)
> Responded to CO: 11/10/17
> Application status: Granted
> Grant Date: 28/12/2017
> 
> Best gift for New Year's :dance:


Hi...
Congratulationss!!!

A quick query...
What was the additional relationship proof requested? Isn't a legal marriage certificate enough?
And also, for spouse English requirement... what was the initial document u submitted during visa lodge?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

gee91 said:


> Hi...
> Congratulationss!!!
> 
> A quick query...
> What was the additional relationship proof requested? Isn't a legal marriage certificate enough?
> And also, for spouse English requirement... what was the initial document u submitted during visa lodge?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


In Addition to Marriage Certificate, you can provide Joint Bank Account Details, Spouce Endorsement in Passports, All Family Health & other Insurance Policies, Spouse Nomination details, Etc,..

In case of Child, Parents details in Birth Certificate, Parents Name Endorsement in Passport..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

Hi Friends,

In my EOI I have given institution name as my university name. Now while filling the visa I believe it's the college name they are asking for. Can I give the college name instead of Uni name?
Hope this will not be a problem with CO.


----------



## rpalni

Today is my 111 day after co contact and I am 10-august-2017 applicant. Any guess friend when I will get grant? Since last 15 days I am watching DIBP focusing on August applicants many August applicants before me and after me get their grant but don't know why I am receiving grant. It is too much frustrating.


----------



## sujitswaroop

srijai said:


> Thank you...mine is 2611 too...27th Oct is the lodged date
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


In Skillselect I see the following:

Visa Subclass --> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Points score --> 70	
Visa date of effect --> 30/10/2017 4.37 pm

Does it mean that visa has been granted for people with 70 points and had lodged on or before 30th October 2017?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

sujitswaroop said:


> In Skillselect I see the following:
> 
> Visa Subclass --> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Points score --> 70
> Visa date of effect --> 30/10/2017 4.37 pm
> 
> Does it mean that visa has been granted for people with 70 points and had lodged on or before 30th October 2017?


Where are you seeing this information? In the skill select portal?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

rpalni said:


> Today is my 111 day after co contact and I am 10-august-2017 applicant. Any guess friend when I will get grant? Since last 15 days I am watching DIBP focusing on August applicants many August applicants before me and after me get their grant but don't know why I am receiving grant. It is too much frustrating.


May be next week. My last co contact date is also 22nd sep.


----------



## djdoller

gautamvbaindur said:


> sujitswaroop said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Skillselect I see the following:
> 
> Visa Subclass --> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Points score --> 70
> Visa date of effect --> 30/10/2017 4.37 pm
> 
> Does it mean that visa has been granted for people with 70 points and had lodged on or before 30th October 2017?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing this information? In the skill select portal?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It shows the invite DOE not for the grant. It can not be eighter. Coz grant date cant be fixed. It will be varied each month.


----------



## vampinnamaneni

MohAdnan said:


> You can open bank account from outside Australia and will receive account details immediately, however to apply for medicare you need to visit them personally along with your address and bank details.


So if I open a bank account and enroll Medicare as soon as I reach AUS and give my friend's address to receive the Medicare documents and return back to India, can my friend receive those on my behalf?

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

unbelievable said:


> Hey all, got my grant today  I applied on 10th August 2017 and had one CO contact on 8th September.
> 
> I'm currently in Australia on holiday and the grant email doesn't mention an IED. Do I have to leave and come back in or not??
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All
> received grant this morning for visa 190. Timelines in my signature
> wish you all the best to others waiting for grant.
> 
> Various additional forms submitted: form 80, 1221, 1281 (for myself and partner)


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## navy

*1281 form question*

Hi,

Question on 1281 form,

Do we need to submit 1281 form for both primary and spouse separately? or one form signed by both primary and spouse applicants?


----------



## trombokk

vampinnamaneni said:


> So if I open a bank account and enroll Medicare as soon as I reach AUS and give my friend's address to receive the Medicare documents and return back to India, can my friend receive those on my behalf?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


Yes , you can do that because Medicare is send through post to the address mentioned during Medicare registration. So whosoever living in the residence can receive it.

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

sharma1981 said:


> Yes, could be


Hi All, 

I think for 1281 becomes mandatory when you add applications post lodgement as during normal lodgement we have to tick Australian Values Statement which would cover off this activity however for manual additions - this form is like tick list. 

Hope this clarifies. 

PS: I had to add spouse post lodgement.


----------



## rpalni

djdoller said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my 111 day after co contact and I am 10-august-2017 applicant. Any guess friend when I will get grant? Since last 15 days I am watching DIBP focusing on August applicants many August applicants before me and after me get their grant but don't know why I am receiving grant. It is too much frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> May be next week. My last co contact date is also 22nd sep.
Click to expand...

Thanks Djdoller. My last co contact date is 13-sep-2017.


----------



## HS2MS

I lodged application for three of us..(me, my husband and my 10 month kid)
on 25 th aug
co contact for attested copy on 3rd oct.
IP prseed 3rd oct

can somebody help me to know if i should upload 1281 form or its required ponly when we add applicants agter lodgement?
Also going by trends when i can expect grant


----------



## ENGINEER291085

HS2MS said:


> I lodged application for three of us..(me, my husband and my 10 month kid)
> on 25 th aug
> co contact for attested copy on 3rd oct.
> IP prseed 3rd oct
> 
> can somebody help me to know if i should upload 1281 form or its required ponly when we add applicants agter lodgement?
> Also going by trends when i can expect grant


Would you tell like co asked for which attested copy??
Ideally 1281 it is required if applicants are added post visa lodgement.
There is no particular pattern followed for grants..but generally it is 90 days after the first co contact...maybe its around the corner for you buddy..good luck!!


----------



## ParaVg

Me and my husband gave medicals on 5th December 2017, and bupa has submitted reports to DIBP on 6th Dec, but still immi account is showing docs required for medicals. Any idea?


----------



## sharma1981

ParaVg said:


> Me and my husband gave medicals on 5th December 2017, and bupa has submitted reports to DIBP on 6th Dec, but still immi account is showing docs required for medicals. Any idea?


Call panel clinic to know if they have uploaded your case?


----------



## HS2MS

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Would you tell like co asked for which attested copy??
> Ideally 1281 it is required if applicants are added post visa lodgement.
> There is no particular pattern followed for grants..but generally it is 90 days after the first co contact...maybe its around the corner for you buddy..good luck!!


attested copy of canadian PCC
so do you mean.i should not upload 1281?


----------



## ENGINEER291085

HS2MS said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you tell like co asked for which attested copy??
> Ideally 1281 it is required if applicants are added post visa lodgement.
> There is no particular pattern followed for grants..but generally it is 90 days after the first co contact...maybe its around the corner for you buddy..good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> attested copy of canadian PCC
> so do you mean.i should not upload 1281?
Click to expand...

Thanks!!
Even I am also not quite sure..i also did not upload this form for my spouse since she was already included at the time of visa lodge. Off late there have been some cases where it is asked.mainly where relationship changed and applicant was added.i think it is not normally asked otherwise. I am also not uploading!!
Its your call..guess no harm if you want to upload too.


----------



## navy

navy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question on 1281 form,
> 
> Do we need to submit 1281 form for both primary and spouse separately? or one form signed by both primary and spouse applicants?



Guys, Can you please guide?


----------



## ParaVg

sharma1981 said:


> Call panel clinic to know if they have uploaded your case?


I called DIBP and they said they have received and I was also told that once co allocated it will get updated..but am confused...for others it has updated within 10 to 15 days


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

sujitswaroop said:


> In Skillselect I see the following:
> 
> Visa Subclass --> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Points score --> 70
> Visa date of effect --> 30/10/2017 4.37 pm
> 
> Does it mean that visa has been granted for people with 70 points and had lodged on or before 30th October 2017?


Yes looks like that
Unofficial Skill Select Results 3rd January 2018 - Iscah

Please check


----------



## sharma1981

ParaVg said:


> I called DIBP and they said they have received and I was also told that once co allocated it will get updated..but am confused...for others it has updated within 10 to 15 days


If DIBP has confirmed that dont worry. Sometimes without any update also VISA can move to granted. CO allocation too can happen behinf the scenes without any update to the applicant


----------



## alex.alter

:violin: any grants today ?


----------



## sujitswaroop

ParaVg said:


> I called DIBP and they said they have received and I was also told that once co allocated it will get updated..but am confused...for others it has updated within 10 to 15 days


I did it in Chennai, within 5 days it was updated in my immiaccount under View Health Assessment link as "No further action required". 

My guess is that, BUPA may not have automated their process to submit it to immiaccount and may have emailed the results and observations to DIBP and someone has to update it now and hence the CO assignment needs to be completed for it to reflect in your account.


----------



## sujitswaroop

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes looks like that
> Unofficial Skill Select Results 3rd January 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Please check


The link is about invites for the previous round. I am talking about grant after lodgement. Please let me know if my understanding of the link is wrong.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

sujitswaroop said:


> The link is about invites for the previous round. I am talking about grant after lodgement. Please let me know if my understanding of the link is wrong.




Sorry my bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

alex.alter said:


> any grants today ?


This time last year, people were getting grants in less than 3 months and 65 points were enough to get an invite. Things have gone crazy this year. No wonder everyone is migrating to Canada, people are getting their pr in a month.


----------



## ParaVg

sujitswaroop said:


> I did it in Chennai, within 5 days it was updated in my immiaccount under View Health Assessment link as "No further action required".
> 
> My guess is that, BUPA may not have automated their process to submit it to immiaccount and may have emailed the results and observations to DIBP and someone has to update it now and hence the CO assignment needs to be completed for it to reflect in your account.


For me also it got updated in View Health Assessment link as "No further action required", but it has not been updated under Attach documents "Health Evidence" ...


----------



## alexmc17

Absolutely true, Australia is becoming stringent about their migration process. Hopefully we all will get what we deserve.


----------



## alexmc17

Could anyone suggest what if we fail in the medical test? Do we get another chance or the application gets rejected? I have been doing unwell with cough and cold and planning to give the medical on this Saturday, just curious !!

Thanks


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

alexmc17 said:


> Could anyone suggest what if we fail in the medical test? Do we get another chance or the application gets rejected? I have been doing unwell with cough and cold and planning to give the medical on this Saturday, just curious !!
> 
> Thanks




Cough and cold won’t have any impact on medicals ! Only serious illness will have an impact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

alexmc17 said:


> Could anyone suggest what if we fail in the medical test? Do we get another chance or the application gets rejected? I have been doing unwell with cough and cold and planning to give the medical on this Saturday, just curious !!
> 
> Thanks


Cough and cold don't make you fail you in medical exams. Go and give the test


----------



## JHubble

Dear friends,
I have all the documents ready to lodge the visa. Only Medical (I didnt generate HAP ID yet) & PCC are yet to be done. 

For medical check the latest date the clinic could give is 2 weeks from today.

So, should I proceed to lodge the visa and do medicals later. Or wait until I clear my medicals and then lodge the visa?

What is the best option which will expedite the grant process? Or are both options the same?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

JHubble said:


> Dear friends,
> I have all the documents ready to lodge the visa. Only Medical (I didnt generate HAP ID yet) & PCC are yet to be done.
> 
> For medical check the latest date the clinic could give is 2 weeks from today.
> 
> So, should I proceed to lodge the visa and do medicals later. Or wait until I clear my medicals and then lodge the visa?
> 
> What is the best option which will expedite the grant process? Or are both options the same?


I paid the visa fees and then did the medicals
If you have the hap ID, the clinic can directly upload the results I think. I already did the PCC before lodging the visa application. My suggestion is to lodge the application and do medicals. This is just my experience.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

JHubble said:


> Dear friends,
> I have all the documents ready to lodge the visa. Only Medical (I didnt generate HAP ID yet) & PCC are yet to be done.
> 
> For medical check the latest date the clinic could give is 2 weeks from today.
> 
> So, should I proceed to lodge the visa and do medicals later. Or wait until I clear my medicals and then lodge the visa?
> 
> What is the best option which will expedite the grant process? Or are both options the same?


Start the VISA lodge. The careful doc upload will take you 5-6 days itself as you might want to merge docs, re-arrange docs etc before uploading. Also, PCC will take 10-15 as well. 
Meds upload will be done by panel clinic anyway. 
If CO is assigned during these 2 week, then he/she will ask you missing docs. don't worry just start the VISA lodge.


----------



## bhat88

gautamvbaindur said:


> I paid the visa fees and then did the medicals
> If you have the hap ID, the clinic can directly upload the results I think. I already did the PCC before lodging the visa application. My suggestion is to lodge the application and do medicals. This is just my experience.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I second that.

Also, if CO generates the HAP ID for you and then you do the medicals, it would simply add up another 2-3 months of delay in CO getting back to your file. We should always try our best for the direct grant.

BR,
Bhat
____________________
----------------------------
Living in AU holding Work Permit 457
Occupation: Telecommunication Engineer 263311
EA positive outcome on 10-Aug-2017
EOI submitted on 11-Aug-2017
Invitation received on 23-Aug-2017
Lodged 189 PR application on 26-Aug-2017
CO's first contact on 05-Oct-2017
Info provided on 14-Oct-2017
Grant :nono: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## starbearer

Are august applicants finished yet?


----------



## starbearer

bhat88 said:


> I second that.
> 
> Also, if CO generates the HAP ID for you and then you do the medicals, it would simply add up another 2-3 months of delay in CO getting back to your file. We should always try our best for the direct grant.
> 
> BR,
> Bhat


Truer words haven't been spoken! I also did the mistake of not doing my medicals before CO contact. I went through your timelines and looks like I'm in more or less the same boat as you . 

Hopefully you'll receive your grant soon and I'll get mine in a few days from yours :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

Hi All,
Once we receive the invite, it is recommended to do medicals or wait for HAP ID and then do medicals?

Can some one please explain about the HAP ID?

Thanks and Regards
Venkat


----------



## Kevin22

Hello people happy new year

Visa lodged 28th june
Co contact 15th Aug(additional work docs)
Info submitted 1st September

Experts any advise????


----------



## sonamt

Lodged visa app in first week of Nov 2017 and the app status is still showing as Application Received - the department has received your app and will be assessed!!!!! 
Does that mean a case officer is not yet assigned to my app? Will they keep the app untouched or unallocated for co for two months or more from the time of lodgement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

sonamt said:


> Lodged visa app in first week of Nov 2017 and the app status is still showing as Application Received - the department has received your app and will be assessed!!!!!
> Does that mean a case officer is not yet assigned to my app? Will they keep the app untouched or unallocated for co for two months or more from the time of lodgement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I know and have read, the status remains as received and only changes if co asks for additional docs or if you get a direct grant. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

ParaVg said:


> For me also it got updated in View Health Assessment link as "No further action required", but it has not been updated under Attach documents "Health Evidence" ...




Does it get updated on the attach documents - health evidence section too? I was of the view that "health clearance provided- no action required" indicates the health checkup is finalised! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashoksydney

Can someone help me with this enquiry?

My wife holds a Master Degree (MA Eng Literature) and BEd from India and would like to do the assessment for her as well. She doesn’t have any work experience.

Is it possible to do the assessment for her?
Will I get extra 5 points if I do skill assessment for my wife?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Ashoksydney said:


> Can someone help me with this enquiry?
> 
> My wife holds a Master Degree (MA Eng Literature) and BEd from India and would like to do the assessment for her as well. She doesn’t have any work experience.
> 
> Is it possible to do the assessment for her?
> Will I get extra 5 points if I do skill assessment for my wife?


She can claim points only if she's in the same skilled occupation as you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

gautamvbaindur said:


> She can claim points only if she's in the same skilled occupation as you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


She has to be in the same skill list as u, not necessary to be same skill.


----------



## Ashoksydney

Can she still do the assessment without any work experience? 
What would be equivalent assessment authority like ACS in this case?


----------



## Ashoksydney

lingling said:


> She has to be in the same skill list as u, not necessary to be same skill.


Can she still do the assessment without any work experience? 
What would be equivalent assessment authority like ACS in this case?


----------



## jaguar123

gautamvbaindur said:


> From what I know and have read, the status remains as received and only changes if co asks for additional docs or if you get a direct grant. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


*Correct*


----------



## 23188977

Hi, I have read in many posts that case officer asked for form 1281. Has anyone uploaded this form upfront? I am bit confused about this.


----------



## alexmc17

sonamt said:


> Lodged visa app in first week of Nov 2017 and the app status is still showing as Application Received - the department has received your app and will be assessed!!!!!
> Does that mean a case officer is not yet assigned to my app? Will they keep the app untouched or unallocated for co for two months or more from the time of lodgement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is exactly what is happening with me too, I hope we both get a CO contact or a direct grant real soon. eace:


----------



## 2nd12th

jaguar123 said:


> *Correct*


I guess if you don't get direct grant within 6-8 weeks or didn't request any docs then you had submitted complete application. But here, the first party couldn't give decision from your submitted docs and they pushed for the second party. It takes 4-7 months where another senior case officer will decide on it. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes looks like that
> Unofficial Skill Select Results 3rd January 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Please check


No they are talking about EOI application date

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as i have seen form 80 and form 1221 are often asked. What is the form 1281 about? Do you have any relevance with that form?


If anybody is applying from offshore or dependent permanently live in overseas, it's good idea to submit form 1281 for peace of mind. It is a declaration form where applicant states that he or she is abided by Australian values.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn

Seems there is no grant today


----------



## Vinopaal

23188977 said:


> Hi, I have read in many posts that case officer asked for form 1281. Has anyone uploaded this form upfront? I am bit confused about this.


Never heard of Form 1281. Mostly they ask us Form 80 and Form 1221. 

Always, frontload form 80 and 1221 if you are aiming for direct grant. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## iShiv

alexmc17 said:


> That is exactly what is happening with me too, I hope we both get a CO contact or a direct grant real soon. eace:




I’m also in the Sam boat. Visa lodged and paid fees on 1st nov, uploaded all docs including PCC n Medicals by 22nd nov. The status is still in received state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhat88

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> Once we receive the invite, it is recommended to do medicals or wait for HAP ID and then do medicals?
> 
> Can some one please explain about the HAP ID?
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Venkat




You do medicals after lodging visa application (thereby after paying visa fees)..

HAP ID can be generated by yourself using the link provided on DIBP website.. You just have to declare few things related to health conditions, print a copy that will contain HAP ID and take it to the authorised medical centers.. Also, this is individually required for all the members of the application..

If you don't do it, CO will generate it for you and puts you back into the queue..You do medicals after lodging visa application (thereby after paying visa fees)..

HAP ID can be generated by yourself using the link provided on DIBP website.. You just have to declare few things related to health conditions, print a copy that will contain HAP ID and take it to the authorised medical centers.. Also, this is individually required for all the members of the application..

If you don't do it, CO will generate it for you and puts you back into the queue..


____________________
----------------------------
Living in AU holding Work Permit 457
Occupation: Telecommunication Engineer 263311
EA positive outcome on 10-Aug-2017
EOI submitted on 11-Aug-2017
Invitation received on 23-Aug-2017
Lodged 189 PR application on 26-Aug-2017
CO's first contact on 05-Oct-2017
Info provided on 14-Oct-2017
Grant ::nono:: ::fingerscrossed::


----------



## apbtn

Why DIBP is not processing further 24th October.


----------



## debeash

Ashoksydney said:


> Can someone help me with this enquiry?
> 
> My wife holds a Master Degree (MA Eng Literature) and BEd from India and would like to do the assessment for her as well. She doesn’t have any work experience.
> 
> Is it possible to do the assessment for her?
> Will I get extra 5 points if I do skill assessment for my wife?


Her contribution of 5 points will hold good only if her occupation falls under the same category as yours... otherwise even if her assessment is positive, she will not be able to contribute to your points.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anu2110

iShiv said:


> I’m also in the Sam boat. Visa lodged and paid fees on 1st nov, uploaded all docs including PCC n Medicals by 22nd nov. The status is still in received state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in a similar situation. I lodgded my application on 26th October, and I haven't received any CO contact or updates till date. I have my fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RenVilo

anu2110 said:


> I am in a similar situation. I lodgded my application on 26th October, and I haven't received any CO contact or updates till date. I have my fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


I think you might be due for an update shortly.. Read the estimate time is 40-60 days for CO to look at an application but the time of the year there's public holidays and people add leave to take a vacation. Hopefully everyone is back at work like me and pushing forward


----------



## 23188977

2nd12th said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> As far as i have seen form 80 and form 1221 are often asked. What is the form 1281 about? Do you have any relevance with that form?
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is applying from offshore or dependent permanently live in overseas, it's good idea to submit form 1281 for peace of mind. It is a declaration form where applicant states that he or she is abided by Australian values.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You mean to say that if dependent is non-migrating then we need to fill 1281 or if dependent is going along, then also we need to fill?
In my case, I don't have any dependent, only me and my husband are going to migrate.


----------



## austimmiacnt

i was reading your timeline.you recently uploaded medicals and PCC after lodging the application. usually people who receive direct grant, they frontload all docs to have greater chances. 
anyways all the best for your application.



RenVilo said:


> I think you might be due for an update shortly.. Read the estimate time is 40-60 days for CO to look at an application but the time of the year there's public holidays and people add leave to take a vacation. Hopefully everyone is back at work like me and pushing forward


----------



## austimmiacnt

you might get direct grant as no case officer contact in your case.
usually if they don't contact you within 35-40, you are most likely in process of getting direct grant. so advanced congratulations 



iShiv said:


> I’m also in the Sam boat. Visa lodged and paid fees on 1st nov, uploaded all docs including PCC n Medicals by 22nd nov. The status is still in received state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

austimmiacnt said:


> you might get direct grant as no case officer contact in your case.
> usually if they don't contact you within 35-40, you are most likely in process of getting direct grant. so advanced congratulations


So hope that u are right. I'm at my 43rd day today.


----------



## apbtn

It's been 72 days and I haven't heard from dibp, no Co contact and no commencement email.


----------



## NB

austimmiacnt said:


> you might get direct grant as no case officer contact in your case.
> usually if they don't contact you within 35-40, you are most likely in process of getting direct grant. so advanced congratulations


I do not know on what basis you are saying that the CO contact can happen only in 35-40 days

I have seen instances on the forum wherein the members were contacted first time even after 6 months of lodging

No sense in raising the expectations of the members

Cheers


----------



## Heprex

newbienz said:


> I do not know on what basis you are saying that the CO contact can happen only in 35-40 days
> 
> I have seen instances on the forum wherein the members were contacted first time even after 6 months of lodging
> 
> No sense in raising the expectations of the members
> 
> Cheers


Agree with this. Lodge mine last Oct 10 and still in received status. People here should just stick to the DIBP processing times and be thankful if granted earlier.


----------



## asifbahrian

apbtn said:


> It's been 72 days and I haven't heard from dibp, no Co contact and no commencement email.


It's been 84 days for me since lodge, no news from DIBP yet.


----------



## rpalni

By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance. 
Updated MyImmitracker. 

Please find below details of my Visa journey:
-----------------------------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017

VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018


----------



## sharma1981

asifbahrian said:


> It's been 84 days for me since lodge, no news from DIBP yet.


Wait patiently. Its clearly in process


----------



## asifbahrian

sharma1981 said:


> Wait patiently. Its clearly in process


:fingerscrossed: doing that Sharma ji, was just informing others to set the right expectations.


----------



## sharma1981

asifbahrian said:


> :fingerscrossed: doing that Sharma ji, was just informing others to set the right expectations.


Yes. Just lose focus from this at the moment.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

rpalni said:


> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018


Hi, can you tell what extra documents did the co ask for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, can you tell what extra documents did the co ask for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I claimed Partner points as well, so CO asked for uploading spouse ACS (Skill assessment) result into main applicant profile.


----------



## rpalni

Someone please tell me any Expat forum link for Post visa grant. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981

rpalni said:


> Someone please tell me any Expat forum link for Post visa grant. Thanks in advance.


Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Hit "Thanks" if you wanted above link


----------



## klusarun

rpalni said:


> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018




Congrats buddy


----------



## buntygwt

rpalni said:


> I claimed Partner points as well, so CO asked for uploading spouse ACS (Skill assessment) result into main applicant profile.


congrats rpalni on your grant.

can you please elaborate the above query, as i have also claimed points from my spouse but only uploaded her skill assessment in secondary applicant docs section.

thanks


----------



## asifbahrian

rpalni said:


> Someone please tell me any Expat forum link for Post visa grant. Thanks in advance.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html


----------



## rpalni

sharma1981 said:


> Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
> 
> Hit "Thanks" if you wanted above link


Thanks bro.


----------



## rpalni

buntygwt said:


> congrats rpalni on your grant.
> 
> can you please elaborate the above query, as i have also claimed points from my spouse but only uploaded her skill assessment in secondary applicant docs section.
> 
> thanks


If you claiming spouse points then you need to upload secondary applicant skill assessment result in primary applicant profile as well.

But as you know it all depends on CO mood. So, really difficult to say exactly what is required.


----------



## hshssuresh

Hi All,

Could you please answer my below queries.

1. Till how long the PCC is valid. I have already got my UK PCC (done on 14th Aug 2017) and India PCC(done on 14 sep 2017). Is it valid for a year or 6 months
2. Can i get the medicals done as i am expecting invitation this month??
3. Do I need to create immiaccount now itself? If so, how can i assign my EOI to this immiaccount?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## RenVilo

austimmiacnt said:


> i was reading your timeline.you recently uploaded medicals and PCC after lodging the application. usually people who receive direct grant, they frontload all docs to have greater chances.
> anyways all the best for your application.


Hi, I received my invite on 6 Dec. I applied the 9th and uploaded everything except for medical and police clearance. I needed to wait for an invite before doing that because it expires after a year and I don't want the CO to request new copies or another medical. Also, the medicals can only be done after I've lodged my application as I require the HAP number.

So, I still believe its fine because I doubt anyone has looked at my application. But if someone does look at it now they will find everything attached to it. Hopefully everything is completed correctly and I didn't miss out anything


----------



## austimmiacnt

pack your bags now as they opened office now after new year holidays. you are getting good news soon.


lingling said:


> So hope that u are right. I'm at my 43rd day today.


----------



## austimmiacnt

thats not true. HAPID can be generated before lodging application.
in fact i submitted my medicals 3 months early. frontloading means medicals and PCC are submitted earlier. PCC you can only submit while lodging application. but Medicals cane be uploaded earlier by generating HAPID as i did the same thing.




RenVilo said:


> Hi, I received my invite on 6 Dec. I applied the 9th and uploaded everything except for medical and police clearance. I needed to wait for an invite before doing that because it expires after a year and I don't want the CO to request new copies or another medical. Also, the medicals can only be done after I've lodged my application as I require the HAP number.
> 
> So, I still believe its fine because I doubt anyone has looked at my application. But if someone does look at it now they will find everything attached to it. Hopefully everything is completed correctly and I didn't miss out anything


----------



## sath30

Hey all,

I require advice on the following, please kindly help,

I have Lodged for Visa in November 2017 submitted all the docs and cleared the Medicals, 

I have uploaded docs for myself, my wife & child,

By mistake, I have uploaded FORM 1229 for the Child for custody which is not required as myself & my wife are biological parents and mentioned in birth certificate also,

Not sure whether the Case office would ignore this or Do I have to update him...

Still, now NO case officer assigned and its still in RECEIVED status,

Please kindly reply.

Thank you.


----------



## austimmiacnt

1. valid for one year for immigration purposes
2.yes you can do medicals earlier by creating immiaccount and generate HAPID using immiaccount
3.yes you need to create immiaccount. no need to assign eoi as you didnt get invitation yet. once you get invite you will be able to link eoi with immiaccount. 


hshssuresh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please answer my below queries.
> 
> 1. Till how long the PCC is valid. I have already got my UK PCC (done on 14th Aug 2017) and India PCC(done on 14 sep 2017). Is it valid for a year or 6 months
> 2. Can i get the medicals done as i am expecting invitation this month??
> 3. Do I need to create immiaccount now itself? If so, how can i assign my EOI to this immiaccount?
> 
> Thanks,
> hshs


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

austimmiacnt said:


> thats not true. HAPID can be generated before lodging application.
> 
> in fact i submitted my medicals 3 months early. frontloading means medicals and PCC are submitted earlier. PCC you can only submit while lodging application. but Medicals cane be uploaded earlier by generating HAPID as i did the same thing.




I have filed my EOI, cab I generate my HAPID now and complete my medicals ? 
Please advice, if so what needs to be done.

Thanks for the help
Regards
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varununi7

161 days without a CO contact after lodgement! 

130 days after immi commencement email and without any progress. No calls for EV yet.

Wonder what's going on in my case!


----------



## Kamal 474

112 days after lodgement, no CO contact, no immi commencement email, RECEIVED status still....


----------



## VivekMishra

Hi All,

I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
*Primary Applicant:*
1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
2) *Employment*: All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
3) *Education*: BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
4) *Skill Assessment*: ACS
5) *Travel Document*: Old and New Passport
6) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
7) *Character*: PCC, Form 80
8) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
*
Dependent Applicant:*
1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
2) *Others*: All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
3) *Others*: MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
4) *Travel Document*: Passport
5) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
6) *Character*: PCC *(Pending)*, Form 80
7) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
8) *Relationship Proof*: Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport

Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)

Regards
Vivek


----------



## andreyx108b

varununi7 said:


> 161 days without a CO contact after lodgement!
> 
> 130 days after immi commencement email and without any progress. No calls for EV yet.
> 
> Wonder what's going on in my case!


too many are in the same state... just waiting remains.


----------



## NAVK

As per Iscah migration agents, DIBP have around 6 months of backlog cases for 189 visas. Considering this..DIBP is reducing number of invitations in each round. They used to invite a minimum of 1000 per round but now it has been reduced to 700, and DIBP clearly mentioned that invitation numbers in each round vary depending on the number of applications being processed. 

This clearly tells there a pile of cases pending and DIBP will be working them to clear ASAP. I’m hoping that who ever visas were pending since July or August will be granted this month and then comes to October and November applicants. And also we need to consider that still half of the staff are on leave until second week of Jan. my guess is we can see some moment only from Jan 15th..


----------



## austimmiacnt

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I have filed my EOI, cab I generate my HAPID now and complete my medicals ?
> Please advice, if so what needs to be done.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> Regards
> Venkat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes create immiaccount n fill details under medical section n go to clinic for health tests 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

klusarun said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## umashanker

varununi7 said:


> 161 days without a CO contact after lodgement!
> 
> 130 days after immi commencement email and without any progress. No calls for EV yet.
> 
> Wonder what's going on in my case!


87 days of lodgement, 36 days of Immi commencement mail,no any update. No EV CALL 
STILL HOPE FUL BECAUSE people have more timelines then mine.


----------



## rpalni

gbedan said:


> klusarun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

Thanks all for best wishes.


----------



## hshssuresh

Thanks mate for your inputs. This helps!


----------



## hshssuresh

Thanks mate for your inputs. This helps! 

Thanks,
hshssuresh



austimmiacnt said:


> 1. valid for one year for immigration purposes
> 2.yes you can do medicals earlier by creating immiaccount and generate HAPID using immiaccount
> 3.yes you need to create immiaccount. no need to assign eoi as you didnt get invitation yet. once you get invite you will be able to link eoi with immiaccount.


----------



## wstriker77

*Grant*

Alhumdulillah, after a painful process of over 1 year, i have finally been granted with the visa Grant.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

austimmiacnt said:


> Yes create immiaccount n fill details under medical section n go to clinic for health tests
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you 
One more question, if it is ok for you to answer. 
You have 10 years exp relavant as assessed by ACS or on total 10 years?
Just to understand the trend for 190 invite.

Sorry to ask, if you are ok, please let me know.. Thank you
Regards
Venkat


----------



## NB

Just a friendly advise to all those waiting for the grant

Stop counting the days since you have applied and posting it on the forum.
It does not help you or anyone else as each case is unique and decided on its own merits 
The shortest period I have seen is 7 days and the longest period is 2 years 

It only adds to your tension and stress and does not in any way expedite the process

Take a break from Expat forum and go about your normal lives forgetting that you have even applied for a grant
Use this time to spend with your family and friends as you will not have time for them when the grant comes

If the CO needs any documentation, he will contact you by email not through the forum

Cheers


----------



## ENGINEER291085

newbienz said:


> Just a friendly advise to all those waiting for the grant
> 
> Stop counting the days since you have applied and posting it on the forum.
> It does not help you or anyone else as each case is unique and decided on its own merits
> The shortest period I have seen is 7 days and the longest period is 2 years
> 
> It only adds to your tension and stress and does not in any way expedite the process
> 
> Take a break from Expat forum and go about your normal lives forgetting that you have even applied for a grant
> Use this time to spend with your family and friends as you will not have time for them when the grant comes
> 
> If the CO needs any documentation, he will contact you by email not through the forum
> 
> Cheers


Agreed man..!!!!


----------



## Heprex

newbienz said:


> Just a friendly advise to all those waiting for the grant
> 
> Stop counting the days since you have applied and posting it on the forum.
> It does not help you or anyone else as each case is unique and decided on its own merits
> The shortest period I have seen is 7 days and the longest period is 2 years
> 
> It only adds to your tension and stress and does not in any way expedite the process
> 
> Take a break from Expat forum and go about your normal lives forgetting that you have even applied for a grant
> Use this time to spend with your family and friends as you will not have time for them when the grant comes
> 
> If the CO needs any documentation, he will contact you by email not through the forum
> 
> Cheers


Thumbs up for this!


----------



## perfect_devil

VivekMishra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Employment*: All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> 3) *Education*: BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Skill Assessment*: ACS
> 5) *Travel Document*: Old and New Passport
> 6) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 7) *Character*: PCC, Form 80
> 8) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> *
> Dependent Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Others*: All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> 3) *Others*: MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Travel Document*: Passport
> 5) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 6) *Character*: PCC *(Pending)*, Form 80
> 7) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> 8) *Relationship Proof*: Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


I guess Resume is also required.


----------



## tasi

prashantpratik said:


> VivekMishra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Employment*: All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> 3) *Education*: BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Skill Assessment*: ACS
> 5) *Travel Document*: Old and New Passport
> 6) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 7) *Character*: PCC, Form 80
> 8) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> *
> Dependent Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Others*: All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> 3) *Others*: MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Travel Document*: Passport
> 5) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 6) *Character*: PCC *(Pending)*, Form 80
> 7) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> 8) *Relationship Proof*: Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Resume is also required.
Click to expand...

Hi, 

Do you have to submit 10/12th certificates??


----------



## HARINDERJEET

wstriker77 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a painful process of over 1 year, i have finally been granted with the visa Grant.





rpalni said:


> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018


Congratulation buddies for your grants.....best of luck...


----------



## VivekMishra

I have uploaded it as everyone is uploading 10/12 certificates.


----------



## Amar_88

VivekMishra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Employment*: All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> 3) *Education*: BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Skill Assessment*: ACS
> 5) *Travel Document*: Old and New Passport
> 6) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 7) *Character*: PCC, Form 80
> 8) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> *
> Dependent Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Others*: All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> 3) *Others*: MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Travel Document*: Passport
> 5) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 6) *Character*: PCC *(Pending)*, Form 80
> 7) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> 8) *Relationship Proof*: Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


For your dependent you have uploaded MBA degree only? If yes then you need to upload underlying Bachelor's Degree as well. It is important that certificates for all underlying degrees/courses that lead to final degree be uploaded.


----------



## Vinopaal

rpalni said:


> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018


Congrats Mate. All the best!


----------



## shobhgarg

wstriker77 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a painful process of over 1 year, i have finally been granted with the visa Grant.


_________________________________

Congratulations mate.


----------



## Vivek6_m

VivekMishra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and uploaded the below mention documents. I trying to upload as many as documents I can. Please let me know if I am missing any important document or I can add documents to make my case stronger with more supporting documents. I trying and wishing for a direct grant.
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Employment*: All Offer letters, All companies roles and responsibilities, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement, ePF statement for Current company (5 years), All Tax documents Form 16 and Form 26AS
> 3) *Education*: BTech Degree, Marksheets, Transcript, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Skill Assessment*: ACS
> 5) *Travel Document*: Old and New Passport
> 6) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 7) *Character*: PCC, Form 80
> 8) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> *
> Dependent Applicant:*
> 1) *Age*: Passport, School mark sheet/Passing Certificate, Aadhar, Marriage Certificate
> 2) *Others*: All Offer letters, All companies roles, and responsibilities letters, Relieving Letter (Old companies), 3 month Pay slips(Old companies), 6 month Pay slips(current company), All Increment and Promotion Letter (current company), Bank statement
> 3) *Others*: MBA Degree, 10th/12th Marksheet/Passing certificate
> 4) *Travel Document*: Passport
> 5) *Language Ability*: PTE scorecard (sent to DIBP)
> 6) *Character*: PCC *(Pending)*, Form 80
> 7) *Others*: Form 1221, Photo
> 8) *Relationship Proof*: Marriage certificate, Aadhar, Passport
> 
> Our medical is done and It is clear (No action required)
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


Hi Vivek,
It's Great that you have covered almost everything as per my knowledge.

To make your Application Fool Proof, you can Add Further documents:

Primary Applicant:
Employment: Old Company Payslips (3 Initial + 3 Last), Old Company EPF, Resume

Secondary Applicant:
Relationship Proof (If Available): Joint Bank Account, Family Health Insurances (Old & Current), Nomination of Spouse (Bank, Insurance, Etc.,)

Education: Bachelors Degree + Marksheets.

* I believe that if you are Claiming 5 Points for Spouse Skills Assessment, Age & English Language Proof are more than enough (It's Good that you have given All Employment & Educational documents).

Hope you have Notarised your documents!!

I have also come across of a Post as one CO has asked for Australian Values Statement (Form 1281).

Providing more documents will make your case strong & there are less chances that CO will contact you back requesting additional documents.

In my case, I have provided all my documents (I haven't claimed 5 Points for Partner Skills & only covered on Functional English).

I haven't received any CO contact yet & Only EV was done by AHC.

All the best on your Grant..


----------



## srikeek

Elated to update that I got my grant today. Applied on 26 Jul 17. CO contact on 15 sep


----------



## gbedan

srikeek said:


> Elated to update that I got my grant today. Applied on 26 Jul 17. CO contact on 15 sep


Congratulations


----------



## shobhgarg

srikeek said:


> Elated to update that I got my grant today. Applied on 26 Jul 17. CO contact on 15 sep


______________________________

Plain and simple, congratulations.


----------



## Vivek6_m

srikeek said:


> Elated to update that I got my grant today. Applied on 26 Jul 17. CO contact on 15 sep


Congrats..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## iShiv

Hi Friends, 

I’ve a question. So I’ve lodged my visa on 1st nov and paid the fees on same date. I uploaded all docs by 22nd nov. Now till date my status is still received. After reading all the comments on this group, I’m thinking on uploading few more docs like form 1221 and form 1281. Also resume for my wife though I’m not claiming any spouse points. Would this have any impact on my grant cycle?

Thanks,
Shiv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikeek

Don't give the CO a chance to come back to you. Upload everything QUOTE=iShiv;13819130]Hi Friends, 

I’ve a question. So I’ve lodged my visa on 1st nov and paid the fees on same date. I uploaded all docs by 22nd nov. Now till date my status is still received. After reading all the comments on this group, I’m thinking on uploading few more docs like form 1221 and form 1281. Also resume for my wife though I’m not claiming any spouse points. Would this have any impact on my grant cycle?

Thanks,
Shiv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB

iShiv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I’ve a question. So I’ve lodged my visa on 1st nov and paid the fees on same date. I uploaded all docs by 22nd nov. Now till date my status is still received. After reading all the comments on this group, I’m thinking on uploading few more docs like form 1221 and form 1281. Also resume for my wife though I’m not claiming any spouse points. Would this have any impact on my grant cycle?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uploading irrelevant documents 2 months after paying fees do not make much sense

If you start uploading each document that a CO has asked somebody else, you will b forever doing that .
Each case is unique and have different circumstances 

I would just upload form 1221 and be done with it although I fail to understand why you have not uploaded the same initially itself as it is recommended by everyone on the forum and the department 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## sara26

rpalni said:


> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018


Many congratulations!!!


----------



## mankman

Hi friends,

I lodged my visa on Nov 22 2017. 
Processing time got updated to 6 to 10 months..earlier it was 5 to 8 months


----------



## shobhgarg

mankman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on Nov 22 2017.
> Processing time got updated to 6 to 10 months..earlier it was 5 to 8 months


____________________________

That is something which has happened to all applicants.


----------



## shobhgarg

rpalni said:


> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018


___________________________________________________________

Congrats Mate.


----------



## Averagejoe

Averagejoe said:


> Apologies Newbienz, I didn't read the response correctly. I will get in touch with HR tomorrow morning itself and see if its possible to get a response from them.
> 
> I will update you on this tomorrow and would then seek your further guidance on the same.



Hi Newbienz,

Hope you are doing well. The HR responded on email saying that they do not provide letter for roles and responsibilities.

Should I just attach the email and provide the explanation to them?

Please guide as in how to proceed in this case.


----------



## Vivek6_m

srikeek said:


> Don't give the CO a chance to come back to you. Upload everything QUOTE=iShiv;13819130]Hi Friends,
> 
> I’ve a question. So I’ve lodged my visa on 1st nov and paid the fees on same date. I uploaded all docs by 22nd nov. Now till date my status is still received. After reading all the comments on this group, I’m thinking on uploading few more docs like form 1221 and form 1281. Also resume for my wife though I’m not claiming any spouse points. Would this have any impact on my grant cycle?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

As informed by the Sr. Member, each case is Unique. Therefore don't worry & get Muddled.

Resume for the Secondary Applicant is Not needed at all & was also Not recommended by the members in the Posts.


----------



## yamaha5225

Hi Friends,

I have the below query.

I lodged my 189 on Sept 2017. Obtained final medical clearance by mid Dec 2017. Now my employer has asked me to apply for an Australian business visa for a project requirement.
If I apply for a business visa now, will it have any impact/issues with my PR visa application which is already in progress?

Please let me know..


----------



## NB

Averagejoe said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. The HR responded on email saying that they do not provide letter for roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Should I just attach the email and provide the explanation to them?
> 
> Please guide as in how to proceed in this case.


Covering email explain the situation 
Attach the email from HR
Attach the SD again

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

Averagejoe said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well. The HR responded on email saying that they do not provide letter for roles and responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just attach the email and provide the explanation to them?
> 
> 
> 
> Please guide as in how to proceed in this case.




Same things happened in my case also..
Did you receive the invite ??

I had to reduce my points from 75 to 70 for this, in order to remove this experience even though it was approved by ACS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wstriker77

*Adding Dependent Minor Sibling to 189 Visa*

Guys, i just want to inform you all that my visa grant received today also included the visa for my dependent brother (who was 16 years old at the time of the application and who is living and being financially supported by me - these being the eligibility criteria set by DIBP)

If any of you have a dependent sibling who they want add to their visa application and who meets the above criteria set out by DIBP, please PM me should you require any guidance on the documentation required. I will be happy to help.


----------



## Vivek6_m

wstriker77 said:


> Guys, i just want to inform you all that my visa grant received today also included the visa for my dependent brother (who was 16 years old at the time of the application and who is living and being financially supported by me - these being the eligibility criteria set by DIBP)
> 
> If any of you have a dependent sibling who they want add to their visa application and who meets the above criteria set out by DIBP, please PM me should you require any guidance on the documentation required. I will be happy to help.


Hi,

Congratulations on your Grant.

It's surprising for me to here on the PR Visa for dependant brother. I'm hearing it for the first time.

He is Lucky & Congrats for him too.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Same things happened in my case also..
> Did you receive the invite ??
> 
> I had to reduce my points from 75 to 70 for this, in order to remove this experience even though it was approved by ACS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If every member Marks the experience for which he does not have a reference letter as non relevant then half of the members here would not get a PR

I have not come across any case where a geniuine SD has been rejected by the department.
The problem starts when the applicant starts fibbing his designation and RNR to suit the ANZSCO code or the person signing the SD is not his actual manager or senior

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

newbienz said:


> If every member Marks the experience for which he does not have a reference letter as non relevant then half of the members here would not get a PR
> 
> 
> 
> I have not come across any case where a geniuine SD has been rejected by the department.
> 
> The problem starts when the applicant starts fibbing his designation and RNR to suit the ANZSCO code
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I have a genuine SD the problem is there are chances that DIBP might sent mail to head hr asking for them to approve the reference, according to my companies policy they don’t support this and they clearly informed that they won’t respond ! Which would put my visa at stake ! 

So some hard decisions had to be taken in order to avoid such head ace !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wstriker77

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on your Grant.
> 
> It's surprising for me to here on the PR Visa for dependant brother. I'm hearing it for the first time.
> 
> He is Lucky & Congrats for him too.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Yeah, actually very few people know about this option which is why i have posted this on the forum so that other people can also avail this option. 

There is little to no guidance on this matter on any forums and I had to rely on the DIBP website for information and the CO contacts for information.


----------



## nabtex

wstriker77 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a painful process of over 1 year, i have finally been granted with the visa Grant.


Congratulations Waqar!

Please clarify one thing, what do you mean by IED Waiver received??
Does this mean that you donot need to undertake a validation trip?


----------



## alex.alter

looks like they are clearing up the backlog. hope it will be over soon.


----------



## yamaha5225

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have the below query.
> 
> I lodged my 189 on Sept 2017. Obtained final medical clearance by mid Dec 2017. Now my employer has asked me to apply for an Australian business visa for a project requirement.
> If I apply for a business visa now, will it have any impact/issues with my PR visa application which is already in progress?
> 
> Please let me know..


can someone please help me with this query?


----------



## klusarun

wstriker77 said:


> Alhumdulillah, after a painful process of over 1 year, i have finally been granted with the visa Grant.




Inshah allah.. congrats mate


----------



## klusarun

wstriker77 said:


> Guys, i just want to inform you all that my visa grant received today also included the visa for my dependent brother (who was 16 years old at the time of the application and who is living and being financially supported by me - these being the eligibility criteria set by DIBP)
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you have a dependent sibling who they want add to their visa application and who meets the above criteria set out by DIBP, please PM me should you require any guidance on the documentation required. I will be happy to help.




Congrats


----------



## djdoller

Dear expats, this is to inform you all that all members who are registered with myimmitracker , they all can now add their detail of assessment commencement email date. Which can be helpfull to all expats and myimmiteacker members.
Special thanks to andreyx who is the admin and who accepted my request.
Please all members, this is my humble request to add your case in myimmitracker and who are waiting for analysis of commencement email please add the date which is next to the no of case officors column in it.
Thanks. 
Cheers


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,
I lodged visa on 9th nov. Till now the status says received. No CO contact yet. There is a change of circumstances. I am going for a new role in my current company which will change my designation and employee id.
Q 1. Do I need to inform DIBP? Since anything can happen between lodge and grant
Q2. How am i going to update them and what supporting documents i need for that?
Q3. If I go for update us button will it push my case at end of the queue? What are the other options since CO contact hasn't happened for me so far.


----------



## NemoBro

Dear Guys!

Today, We have received the Grant for our family including my wife and kid.

Thanks for your guidance!

Please see my progress timeline below.

ANZSCO - 233513 Plant or Production Engineer
Offshore applicant
EOI updated: 24 Sep 2017 with 75 pts:
PTE: 20 pts
Employment: 15 pts
Invited 04/10/2017 
VISA lodge: 24/10/17
Medicals: 30/10/17
CO Contact: No 
Status: Direct Grant
Grant date: 4 Jan 2018

I have updated the immitracker! FYI

Thanks again for your kind support!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

djdoller said:


> Dear expats, this is to inform you all that all members who are registered with myimmitracker , they all can now add their detail of assessment commencement email date. Which can be helpfull to all expats and myimmiteacker members.
> Special thanks to andreyx who is the admin and who accepted my request.
> Please all members, this is my humble request to add your case in myimmitracker and who are waiting for analysis of commencement email please add the date which is next to the no of case officors column in it.
> Thanks.
> Cheers


same done for my case


----------



## aks80

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I lodged visa on 9th nov. Till now the status says received. No CO contact yet. There is a change of circumstances. I am going for a new role in my current company which will change my designation and employee id.
> Q 1. Do I need to inform DIBP? Since anything can happen between lodge and grant
> Q2. How am i going to update them and what supporting documents i need for that?
> Q3. If I go for update us button will it push my case at end of the queue? What are the other options since CO contact hasn't happened for me so far.


1. You should inform DIBP especially if your new role is significantly different from your role at the time of lodging. Not sure what you mean anything can happen between lodging and decision. 

2. You can upload your promotion letter indicating your role is changing and from when

3. It will not push your case anywhere. It will move along just as it is now. Also, there is nothing to update per se. Just attach the letter as I said earlier and move on.


----------



## mpathak9

aks80 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I lodged visa on 9th nov. Till now the status says received. No CO contact yet. There is a change of circumstances. I am going for a new role in my current company which will change my designation and employee id.
> Q 1. Do I need to inform DIBP? Since anything can happen between lodge and grant
> Q2. How am i going to update them and what supporting documents i need for that?
> Q3. If I go for update us button will it push my case at end of the queue? What are the other options since CO contact hasn't happened for me so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You should inform DIBP especially if your new role is significantly different from your role at the time of lodging. Not sure what you mean anything can happen between lodging and decision.
> 
> 2. You can upload your promotion letter indicating your role is changing and from when
> 
> 3. It will not push your case anywhere. It will move along just as it is now.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. My current role is not entirely different but an extension to what I'm doing right now with additional responsibilities. However, since there is an entity change within the same company, the employee id is expected to change. I've submitted the statutory based on my previous employee id. Do I have to provide new statutory statement.??


----------



## teenasarun

teenasarun said:


> teenasarun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I received invitation on 17th Aug (60 points) . Visa application was lodged on October 13th. I was the primary applicant & my husband was the secondary applicant. At the time of application submission, I was pregnant and was expecting a baby on 12th Nov 2016. Soon after submission of Visa application, I have intimated the Change of circumstance to DIBP mentioning the arrival of baby in November. I received an e mail from case officer on 31st October for submitting PCC and medicals for primary and secondary applicants and submission of Baby's documents as soon as the baby is born so that the baby can be added as the third applicant. I have submitted PCCs and baby's documents before the date specified by DIBP and requested for extension for submission of medicals. Medicals are also done now. As per the e mail from case officer, the HAP ID for baby will be provided as soon as the baby's documents are submitted. Its been a month since the baby's documents are submitted and there is no further communication from the case officer yet. Is there anybody with similar experience of adding a new born baby to already suibmitted visa application? How long should I wait for the case officer's reply and further procedures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was contacted by the case officer for baby's medicals on 16th Feb 2017 & medicals were submitted on 21st feb. Now eagerly waiting for Visa Grant..
Click to expand...

After the long wait, got visa grant on 2 nd Jan 2018


----------



## djdoller

bhagat.dabas said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear expats, this is to inform you all that all members who are registered with myimmitracker , they all can now add their detail of assessment commencement email date. Which can be helpfull to all expats and myimmiteacker members.
> Special thanks to andreyx who is the admin and who accepted my request.
> Please all members, this is my humble request to add your case in myimmitracker and who are waiting for analysis of commencement email please add the date which is next to the no of case officors column in it.
> Thanks.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> same done for my case
Click to expand...

Great. And also ask to others to do so.


----------



## JGANE

quynhtong2889 said:


> Hi. What's date you loged the visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Hi, sorry for the delayed response. We lodged our application on 06-Oct-2017


----------



## djdoller

*Commiencement mail column added*

Dear expats, this is to inform you all that all members who are registered with myimmitracker , they all can now add their detail of assessment commencement email date. Which can be helpfull to all expats and myimmiteacker members.
Special thanks to andreyx.
Please all members, this is my humble request to add your case in myimmitracker and who are waiting for analysis of commencement email please add the date.
Thanks. 
Cheers


----------



## JGANE

mebo555 said:


> Hi,
> one of my friends obtained Sharjah PCC some months back There is nothing like national PCC or UAE PCC. You have to apply that through online. It is then issued from Sharjah Police Headquarters. Everything is through online. I would not recommend to use an agent for such an easy matter. They might charge you unnecessarily. If the person has stayed in Dubai, he has to get it from Dubai Police.
> 
> 
> ]




Thanks for sharing the information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGANE

sharafatal said:


> I received the PCC from Saudi Arabia.
> I guess process will same there as well.
> Here are steps:
> 
> 1)Recommendation letter from your country embassay.
> 
> 2)Letter from Foreign office
> 
> 3)application for National PCC to specified police centre.
> 
> 4) collection after 3 days.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

mpathak9 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My current role is not entirely different but an extension to what I'm doing right now with additional responsibilities. However, since there is an entity change within the same company, the employee id is expected to change. I've submitted the statutory based on my previous employee id. Do I have to provide new statutory statement.??


If your core role is unchanged and some additional responsibilities have come in, I don't think it requires any update to DIBP. All they care about is your R&R as per the ANZSCO code you have lodged your visa.

Regarding entity change, as long as your HR confirms your R&R in the self declaration is accurate at the time of lodging, you don't need to worry.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

djdoller said:


> Great. And also ask to others to do so.


Can we make Employment date mandatory as 99 percent are selecting it as YES but not highlighting the date


----------



## djdoller

bhagat.dabas said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. And also ask to others to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we make Employment date mandatory as 99 percent are selecting it as YES but not highlighting the date
Click to expand...

We can do it but people don't give much time to add thoes details in it. Let all applicants first add the immi comm date then we will think about it. And will make changes according. Thanks for taking interest bhagat.


----------



## NB

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I lodged visa on 9th nov. Till now the status says received. No CO contact yet. There is a change of circumstances. I am going for a new role in my current company which will change my designation and employee id.
> Q 1. Do I need to inform DIBP? Since anything can happen between lodge and grant
> Q2. How am i going to update them and what supporting documents i need for that?
> Q3. If I go for update us button will it push my case at end of the queue? What are the other options since CO contact hasn't happened for me so far.


1. You have to inform DIBP. 
2. Just fill and upload a form 1022 giving your old and new designation and employee id
3. Update us button not required

Cheers


----------



## NAVK

yamaha5225 said:


> yamaha5225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have the below query.
> 
> I lodged my 189 on Sept 2017. Obtained final medical clearance by mid Dec 2017. Now my employer has asked me to apply for an Australian business visa for a project requirement.
> If I apply for a business visa now, will it have any impact/issues with my PR visa application which is already in progress?
> 
> Please let me know..
> 
> 
> 
> can someone please help me with this query?
Click to expand...

You can lodge your business visa..I think it’s 457 visa..it doesn’t have any impact to your 189..but the only issue is what ever the visa grants latter will precede the prior. So if your 189 is granted first, make sure you withdraw your 457 immediately. Otherwise your 457 will precede the 189


----------



## NB

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have the below query.
> 
> I lodged my 189 on Sept 2017. Obtained final medical clearance by mid Dec 2017. Now my employer has asked me to apply for an Australian business visa for a project requirement.
> If I apply for a business visa now, will it have any impact/issues with my PR visa application which is already in progress?
> 
> Please let me know..


Th application for business visa will not have any direct effect on your PR application as such
The only problem is that if the business visa is issued after they have granted the PR , then your PR grant will stand cancelled

Of course you can withdraw the business visa application as soon as you get the PR grant, but if by some chance, you cannot, and the business visa is processed in quick succession, then you run the risk of getting the PR grant cancelled

Also make sure that you do not violate the terms of your business visa by working as I don't think it allows you to work in Australia as far as I know

In case you decide to go ahead with the business visa, file a form 1022 and inform the department once it has been granted to you and also again when you reach and leave Australia 
Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt

dont worry, you will get golden mail soon.



umashanker said:


> 87 days of lodgement, 36 days of Immi commencement mail,no any update. No EV CALL
> STILL HOPE FUL BECAUSE people have more timelines then mine.


----------



## trombokk

JHubble said:


> Dear friends,
> I have all the documents ready to lodge the visa. Only Medical (I didnt generate HAP ID yet) & PCC are yet to be done.
> 
> For medical check the latest date the clinic could give is 2 weeks from today.
> 
> So, should I proceed to lodge the visa and do medicals later. Or wait until I clear my medicals and then lodge the visa?
> 
> What is the best option which will expedite the grant process? Or are both options the same?


I am a PR holder, my suggestion to u will be to upload all the docs, if possible, including medical and PCC. I uploaded all docs and in my case it definitely helped. 
Cheers

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurimumbai

Hello All,

I and my got grant for 189 back in mid December. I was the dependant applicant. In between filing visa application and visa grant my employer got US B1 visa (business visa)stamped for me. My question are

1 : Do I need to inform DIBP about business visa. It so happened that I got to know B1 visa approval 1 day after 189 grant and visa was stamped 1 day before my 189 grant. As it's a business visa so I am not sure if I need to inform DIBP about it

2 : If I need to inform DIBP, how do I do that.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

JHubble said:


> Dear friends,
> I have all the documents ready to lodge the visa. Only Medical (I didnt generate HAP ID yet) & PCC are yet to be done.
> 
> For medical check the latest date the clinic could give is 2 weeks from today.
> 
> So, should I proceed to lodge the visa and do medicals later. Or wait until I clear my medicals and then lodge the visa?
> 
> What is the best option which will expedite the grant process? Or are both options the same?


There is no harm in uploading the rest of the documents and doing the Medicals, anyhow even if you upload the documents the CO allocation usually takes more than a few weeks (but no one can say for sure). So, go ahead and upload the documents and dont wait until your medicals are done. (I did it that way ).


----------



## chi204

gurimumbai said:


> Hello All,
> 1 : Do I need to inform DIBP about business visa. It so happened that I got to know B1 visa approval 1 day after 189 grant and visa was stamped 1 day before my 189 grant. As it's a business visa so I am not sure if I need to inform DIBP about it


IMO, you don't have to. Both are different countries. If they have asked visa status of other countries while applying 189 then you can think of having such question. I have read that people apply for CANADA and AUS both. They don't have to cross communicate.
However, for example; if you ever got rejected for USA visa; then you may have to inform.


----------



## NB

gurimumbai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I and my got grant for 189 back in mid December. I was the dependant applicant. In between filing visa application and visa grant my employer got US B1 visa (business visa)stamped for me. My question are
> 
> 1 : Do I need to inform DIBP about business visa. It so happened that I got to know B1 visa approval 1 day after 189 grant and visa was stamped 1 day before my 189 grant. As it's a business visa so I am not sure if I need to inform DIBP about it
> 
> 2 : If I need to inform DIBP, how do I do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I presume you have already activated your PR visa grant by making the initial entry

Now your day to day travel activities need not be informed to DIBP

Cheers


----------



## yamaha5225

newbienz said:


> Th application for business visa will not have any direct effect on your PR application as such
> The only problem is that if the business visa is issued after they have granted the PR , then your PR grant will stand cancelled
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cheers


Thanks to newbienz & NAVK for their precise replies


----------



## gurimumbai

newbienz said:


> I presume you have already activated your PR visa grant by making the initial entry
> 
> Now your day to day travel activities need not be informed to DIBP
> 
> Cheers


No..I have not yet made any entry yet and I haven't even travelled to USA or anywhere outside my home country...does that mean I need to inform them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSylvie

Hi
My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
im planning to submit following documents:

Primary Applicant (My Husband):
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. PTE Score report
4. EA skill assessment
5. Educational Docs
6. Skilled Employment Docs
a. Statutory Declaration form( what is this?)
b. IT returns for all years
c. Employment Certificate on company letter head
d. Payslips
e. Company Id card
7. PCC (India, USA, Aus)
8. Form80
9. Form1221
10. Passport size Photo
11. Marriage Certificate
12. Resume


Partner(Myself) :

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Educational Docs
4. PCC (India, Aus)
5. Form80
6. Form1221
7. Passport size Photo
8.Functional Engish proof(what is eligible)

Relationship proof docs(Marriage is more than a year):

1. Marriage certifiate
2. Passport last pages with each others name in passports as spouse

I have couple of questions:
1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?
2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?
3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?
5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?
6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for visa?
Please let me know If im missing any documents as I am planing to apply on this weekend.
By following this forum I have found that the members have wealth of knowledge when it comes to Immigration related queries so I am quite confident about getting informative response.


----------



## NB

DrSylvie said:


> Hi
> My husband got recently VIC 190 invitation to apply.
> I am currently doing my MAsters in IT in melbourne and my husband is main applicant.
> im planning to submit following documents:
> 
> Primary Applicant (My Husband):
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. PTE Score report
> 4. EA skill assessment
> 5. Educational Docs
> 6. Skilled Employment Docs
> a. Statutory Declaration form( what is this?)
> b. IT returns for all years
> c. Employment Certificate on company letter head
> d. Payslips
> e. Company Id card
> 7. PCC (India, USA, Aus)
> 8. Form80
> 9. Form1221
> 10. Passport size Photo
> 11. Marriage Certificate
> 12. Resume
> 
> 
> Partner(Myself) :
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Educational Docs
> 4. PCC (India, Aus)
> 5. Form80
> 6. Form1221
> 7. Passport size Photo
> 8.Functional Engish proof(what is eligible)
> 
> Relationship proof docs(Marriage is more than a year):
> 
> 1. Marriage certifiate
> 2. Passport last pages with each others name in passports as spouse
> 
> I have couple of questions:
> 1. What is this Statutory document? Is it compulsory for both me and my husband? I ahve already downloaded it but dont know about is it compulsory or not?
> 2. What should I submit as proof of my functional english ? As I have finished 1.5 year in study in Aus n doing my last sem, unofficial transcript is fine? I have also done ELICOS in Aus so should I inlcude that too?
> 3.My IELTS date was 17 jan 2015. My score was 5.5 band overall(no band less than 5). So with 3 years validity, if I submit it before 17 Jan-2018 then will it be valid?
> 4.I watched couple videos about 190 application procedure which was for single applicant. How to upload spouse documents in Immiaccount? would it be with my husbands account or separate account?
> 5.Is it compulsory to upload all the documents with one sitting I mean when you do application? or i can first completed application only and then submit documents later as I might be missing some documents? How many days I have to submit documents after submitting application?
> 6.Is it ok to do medical after appliying for visa?
> Please let me know If im missing any documents as I am planing to apply on this weekend.
> By following this forum I have found that the members have wealth of knowledge when it comes to Immigration related queries so I am quite confident about getting informative response.


It is against the forum rules and etiquette to post the same question on separate threads

Your question has already been answered on a thread and if you still have any doubts, or want second opinion, it would be better to do that in the same thread instead of posting randomly 

Cheers


----------



## aks80

gurimumbai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I and my got grant for 189 back in mid December. I was the dependant applicant. In between filing visa application and visa grant my employer got US B1 visa (business visa)stamped for me. My question are
> 
> 1 : Do I need to inform DIBP about business visa. It so happened that I got to know B1 visa approval 1 day after 189 grant and visa was stamped 1 day before my 189 grant. As it's a business visa so I am not sure if I need to inform DIBP about it
> 
> 2 : If I need to inform DIBP, how do I do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I remember answering this earlier.

Anyway, you don't need to inform DIBP. 

Why does DIBP care if you get a business visa from US or from any other country for that matter?


----------



## gurimumbai

aks80 said:


> I remember answering this earlier.
> 
> Anyway, you don't need to inform DIBP.
> 
> Why does DIBP care if you get a business visa from US or from any other country for that matter?


Thanks..I did ask this question earlier but could not locate response to that so that's why I asked again..thank you for sharing this information.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbzxpat

> Dear friends,
> I have all the documents ready to lodge the visa. Only Medical (I didnt generate HAP ID yet) & PCC are yet to be done.
> 
> For medical check the latest date the clinic could give is 2 weeks from today.
> 
> So, should I proceed to lodge the visa and do medicals later. Or wait until I clear my medicals and then lodge the visa?
> 
> What is the best option which will expedite the grant process? Or are both options the same?





> I am a PR holder, my suggestion to u will be to upload all the docs, if possible, including medical and PCC. I uploaded all docs and in my case it definitely helped.
> Cheers


My case was opened by a CO the day before my medicals were submitted by the hospital. 
The CO contacted me only for medicals. This was 9 months back.
There has been no CO contact since then. As far as I know there has been no EV.
Did not get any response to emails.

To avoid unwanted delay, I would suggest that you lodge visa once you have everything ready.


----------



## anindyaz

Hi All

I need the experts to advise in my case. I submitted my visa application (ANZSCO code 261112) on 5th of Sep 2017. My medical was completed however I was asked for another medical after 3 months. In the meantime I got an email from GSM Allocation, asking for few more documents (Form 80 for me and my wife, USA PCC and PTE scores to be sent securely from the PTE website to DIBP.)

Apart from USA PCC I submitted the rest and provided the evidence of my submission request for USA PCC. Later, my final medical checkup was completed and I received the clearance. I received my USA PCC and also submitted that. Rest all documents were submitted earlier itself.

Timelines - 
Visa application lodged - 5th Sep 2017
Medical completed - 21st Sep
CO contact - 10th Oct
Docs submitted (apart from USA PCC) - 26th Oct
Final Medical completed and uploaded - 22nd Nov
USA PCC submitted - 20th Dec

My question is, will the delay in getting the USA PCC and second medical requested after three month, cause any delay in receiving the grant? Since my initial visa request was submitted on 5th Sep, and by now all the docs are submitted as per CO request, can I expect to receive the grant soon (considering immitracker shows grant reached late Aug by now)?

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## Kevin22

Any grants today????


----------



## NB

anindyaz said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need the experts to advise in my case. I submitted my visa application (ANZSCO code 261112) on 5th of Sep 2017. My medical was completed however I was asked for another medical after 3 months. In the meantime I got an email from GSM Allocation, asking for few more documents (Form 80 for me and my wife, USA PCC and PTE scores to be sent securely from the PTE website to DIBP.)
> 
> Apart from USA PCC I submitted the rest and provided the evidence of my submission request for USA PCC. Later, my final medical checkup was completed and I received the clearance. I received my USA PCC and also submitted that. Rest all documents were submitted earlier itself.
> 
> Timelines -
> Visa application lodged - 5th Sep 2017
> Medical completed - 21st Sep
> CO contact - 10th Oct
> Docs submitted (apart from USA PCC) - 26th Oct
> Final Medical completed and uploaded - 22nd Nov
> USA PCC submitted - 20th Dec
> 
> My question is, will the delay in getting the USA PCC and second medical requested after three month, cause any delay in receiving the grant? Since my initial visa request was submitted on 5th Sep, and by now all the docs are submitted as per CO request, can I expect to receive the grant soon (considering immitracker shows grant reached late Aug by now)?
> 
> Thanks
> Anindya


The processing of grants cannot be predicted 
Members have reported getting grant in 2 days of uploading initial documents on one hand and 18 months on the other hand without a single CO contact for additional documents 

So how much time your case will take to process is anybody's guess

You have completed your part and now relax and wait for the grant or next CO contact
Fretting and worrying will not be of any help

Cheers


----------



## anindyaz

newbienz said:


> The processing of grants cannot be predicted
> Members have reported getting grant in 2 days of uploading initial documents on one hand and 18 months on the other hand without a single CO contact for additional documents
> 
> So how much time your case will take to process is anybody's guess
> 
> You have completed your part and now relax and wait for the grant or next CO contact
> Fretting and worrying will not be of any help
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. Well my take is the same, however my worry is more of whether the delay in providing the docs (USA PCC) and 2nd medical after 3 months could have any impact in delaying the grant or not.


----------



## NB

anindyaz said:


> Thanks newbienz. Well my take is the same, however my worry is more of whether the delay in providing the docs (USA PCC) and 2nd medical after 3 months could have any impact in delaying the grant or not.


You have taken so much time in uploading documents, so obviously your file has been kept by the CO at the back of the pile.
You can't expect the CO to put everything else on hold till you provide th documents 
It will slowly move forward so it is no brainier to deduce that your grant will be delayed.
By how much cannot be quantified 

I hope you have pressed to IP button if it is active after uploading the documents 

Cheers


----------



## anindyaz

newbienz said:


> You have taken so much time in uploading documents, so obviously your file has been kept by the CO at the back of the pile.
> You can't expect the CO to put everything else on hold till you provide th documents
> It will slowly move forward so it is no brainier to deduce that your grant will be delayed.
> By how much cannot be quantified
> 
> I hope you have pressed to IP button if it is active after uploading the documents
> 
> Cheers


Well, nothing could have been done from my side. The USA PCC took 4 months time after I submitted the request. I had submitted ahead of my Visa submission though, but FBI processing took long time. And, second medical was also on request from DIBP. Definitely I pressed the IP button after the docs were provided, however I was expecting since as per immitracker the grants have just reached Aug end lodge date and mine is 5th Sep (with all docs uploaded), I might not have to wait too long. Guess I am getting too much optimistic


----------



## vampinnamaneni

trombokk said:


> Yes , you can do that because Medicare is send through post to the address mentioned during Medicare registration. So whosoever living in the residence can receive it.
> 
> Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


Ohh, but after I enroll for Medicare does it matter if I leave AUS immediately & come back after an year?

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

alex.alter said:


> looks like they are clearing up the backlog. hope it will be over soon.



Hope its true

Hope is a good thing (Shawshank)


----------



## tasi

Kevin22 said:


> alex.alter said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like they are clearing up the backlog. hope it will be over soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its true
> 
> Hope is a good thing (Shawshank)
Click to expand...


The reduction in invitation numbers also kind of lean towards that.


----------



## djdoller

*Add commincement mail date in myimmitracker*

All expats please add your case in myimmitracker website and confirm the date of assessment commincement mail in it. The new column has been created to observe the co action. Thanks


----------



## jonsnow86

*Notification Of incorrect Answers in 190 Visa Application*

Dear Experts,

Need your advice on the below.

While filling up my 190 Visa application, I have selected "YES" for Australian Study Requirement but not in EOI while claiming points and also another mistake i did was i uploaded indian qualification documents in Overseas education evidence .

I informed DIBP on the same day about Via Notification of incorrect answers about my mistakes.

I am worried that this will impact the processing of my application.

Can you please share your thoughts on this.

Regards
Jon


----------



## NB

jonsnow86 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your advice on the below.
> 
> While filling up my 190 Visa application, I have selected "YES" for Australian Study Requirement but not in EOI while claiming points and also another mistake i did was i uploaded indian qualification documents in Overseas education evidence .
> 
> I informed DIBP on the same day about Via Notification of incorrect answers about my mistakes.
> 
> I am worried that this will impact the processing of my application.
> 
> Can you please share your thoughts on this.
> 
> Regards
> Jon


What is there to share ?

You made a mistake..you corrected it.. end of story

Was there any alternative..No
Opinion and advise of others matter where you have a choice

I also made a couple of mistakes and filed 1023 yet got my grant in 15 days
The sooner you correct your mistakes, the better it is. And lesser the consequences 

Relax 

Cheers


----------



## sikkandar

Does anyone know the procedure to register in RPEQ? Currently I am not working. 
And also anyone having template for commitment statement and statement of service docs. 
Please help.


----------



## Vivek6_m

Members,

Does the Scored Points gets Locked Immediately after Applying Visa??

Is there any probability than the Points will Increase/Decrease on the factors like Work Experience/Age, Etc.??

I'm aware on those w.r.t. EOI; but Not sure after Applying Visa!!


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

Hi Guys,
Just wanted to ask if its ok to type out the form 80 and 1221? Or is it mandatory to write in oen as mentioned on the form?


----------



## Vivek6_m

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to ask if its ok to type out the form 80 and 1221? Or is it mandatory to write in oen as mentioned on the form?


Is Writing Mandatory?? No..

You can Type & submit..


----------



## NB

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to ask if its ok to type out the form 80 and 1221? Or is it mandatory to write in oen as mentioned on the form?


I filled the complete form online, took a printout, signed it and then rescanned the complete set
I had the option of only scanning the signature page and attaching it to the main form, but I preferred to scan the whole set to maintain uniformity 

Cheers


----------



## abhishekv

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to ask if its ok to type out the form 80 and 1221? Or is it mandatory to write in oen as mentioned on the form?


I have typed it on the form itself.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

Vivek6_m said:


> Members,
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Scored Points gets Locked Immediately after Applying Visa??
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any probability than the Points will Increase/Decrease on the factors like Work Experience/Age, Etc.??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware on those w.r.t. EOI; but Not sure after Applying Visa!!




Everything freezes once you get invite ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Vivek6_m said:


> Members,
> 
> Does the Scored Points gets Locked Immediately after Applying Visa??
> 
> Is there any probability than the Points will Increase/Decrease on the factors like Work Experience/Age, Etc.??
> 
> I'm aware on those w.r.t. EOI; but Not sure after Applying Visa!!


Your points get locked on the date of the invite itself

You have to prove your points claim only till that date
The points will not increase or decrease after that date for age or experience or study

Cheers


----------



## wstriker77

*Condition 8504*

Guys,

I am in a bit of a pickle here and need your help. I have received my visa grant 2 days back alongwith a pdf document regarding the breach of Condition 8504, which states as follows:

_The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:

8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.

General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.

General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition._

Based on reading the above, it appears to me that i can travel to australia at anytime untill the expiry of my visa (which is year 2023) and do not need to meet the condition regarding the IED which is only 4 days from now (Jan 10, 2018).

I have already emailed the CO a request for the "Facilitation Letter" but i expect there reply will be after 2 weeks, and my IED will expire by then.
*
My concern is, if i can rely on the document for 8504 breach and not travel to Australia to meet the IED ? Or am i risking the termination of my visa ?*


----------



## NB

wstriker77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am in a bit of a pickle here and need your help. I have received my visa grant 2 days back alongwith a pdf document regarding the breach of Condition 8504, which states as follows:
> 
> _The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> 
> 8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition._
> 
> Based on reading the above, it appears to me that i can travel to australia at anytime untill the expiry of my visa (which is year 2023) and do not need to meet the condition regarding the IED which is only 4 days from now (Jan 10, 2018).
> 
> I have already emailed the CO a request for the "Facilitation Letter" but i expect there reply will be after 2 weeks, and my IED will expire by then.
> *
> My concern is, if i can rely on the document for 8504 breach and not travel to Australia to meet the IED ? Or am i risking the termination of my visa ?*


Your IED has been waived as the department has realised that it is not humanly possible for you to abide by the same 

Thus you can travel at any point of time within the next 5 years

But do recheck

Cheers


----------



## sharafatal

Vivek6_m said:


> Members,
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Scored Points gets Locked Immediately after Applying Visa??
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any probability than the Points will Increase/Decrease on the factors like Work Experience/Age, Etc.??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware on those w.r.t. EOI; but Not sure after Applying Visa!!




When you get EOI, Score can neither be increased nor decreased, End of Story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to ask if its ok to type out the form 80 and 1221? Or is it mandatory to write in oen as mentioned on the form?




You can type, some of my friends did it and they got grant.
There is no restrictions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

wstriker77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am in a bit of a pickle here and need your help. I have received my visa grant 2 days back alongwith a pdf document regarding the breach of Condition 8504, which states as follows:
> 
> _The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> 
> 8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition._
> 
> Based on reading the above, it appears to me that i can travel to australia at anytime untill the expiry of my visa (which is year 2023) and do not need to meet the condition regarding the IED which is only 4 days from now (Jan 10, 2018).
> 
> I have already emailed the CO a request for the "Facilitation Letter" but i expect there reply will be after 2 weeks, and my IED will expire by then.
> *
> My concern is, if i can rely on the document for 8504 breach and not travel to Australia to meet the IED ? Or am i risking the termination of my visa ?*


Hi brother, afaik , people are waiting for the grant since long like you, and it is a dream for all people to get australian pr who are skilled but mostly all can not do it because of the financial condition. So my best advise is to activate your family visa first, and then let your family return to your home country untill your newborn can grow up few months. Its really easy and advisable not to take any risk.


----------



## fmshihab

Any Sep'17 applicant received CO contact or grant recently?


----------



## 2nd12th

fmshihab said:


> Any Sep'17 applicant received CO contact or grant recently?


Applied on September 22nd , requested police clearance on Nov 9th. Submitted same day. Expecting decision on around 2nd week of Feb. Finger crossed.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123

Any idea to check where date of grants reached after CO contact..Please suggest..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayaustralia

harsm123 said:


> Any idea to check where date of grants reached after CO contact..Please suggest..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


According to myimmitracker and data on this forum, they are processing visa's where CO contact was made in September and before that.

Check Myimmitracker, it would give you some good idea, though there is no guarantee as each case is different and there are a lot of variables involved.


----------



## harsm123

ajayaustralia said:


> According to myimmitracker and data on this forum, they are processing visa's where CO contact was made in September and before that.
> 
> Check Myimmitracker, it would give you some good idea, though there is no guarantee as each case is different and there are a lot of variables involved.


Thanks a lot Ajay..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

2nd12th said:


> Applied on September 22nd , requested police clearance on Nov 9th. Submitted same day. Expecting decision on around 2nd week of Feb. Finger crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




May be MARCH going by the speed they are processing applications 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yodude

jonsnow86 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your advice on the below.
> 
> While filling up my 190 Visa application, I have selected "YES" for Australian Study Requirement but not in EOI while claiming points and also another mistake i did was i uploaded indian qualification documents in Overseas education evidence .
> 
> I informed DIBP on the same day about Via Notification of incorrect answers about my mistakes.
> 
> I am worried that this will impact the processing of my application.
> 
> Can you please share your thoughts on this.
> 
> Regards
> Jon



Aren't Indian qualifications supposed to be uploaded in the Overseas education evidence area? The only other area to upload qualifications is the Australian education evidence area. Please correct me if I am wrong, I believe the skills assessment area is only for the letters from the assessment authority.


----------



## perfect_devil

Folks,

Posted this on 2018 group but didn't get any reply.

Finally I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents today.

My initial date of EOI was 17th October but later in December I updated my EOI with more points.

But when I see my application, it shows the date of expression of interest as 17th October.

Is it correct?


----------



## ajayaustralia

prashantpratik said:


> Folks,
> 
> Posted this on 2018 group but didn't get any reply.
> 
> Finally I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents today.
> 
> My initial date of EOI was 17th October but later in December I updated my EOI with more points.
> 
> But when I see my application, it shows the date of expression of interest as 17th October.
> 
> Is it correct?


At the end of EOI(At least in ACS it shows), how many points you have for 189 and 190), Does it shows you, your updated points? If yes, don't worry about the dates. you can even download the extract of how your application looks like(In terms of details you have entered).


Finally I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents today.


Remove above line from future queries, you are saying lodged Visa and your query is about EOI which can be confusing because you will lodge visa only once you get the invitation out of your EOI.

Hope it helps.
AJ


----------



## perfect_devil

ajayaustralia said:


> At the end of EOI(At least in ACS it shows), how many points you have for 189 and 190), Does it shows you, your updated points? If yes, don't worry about the dates. you can even download the extract of how your application looks like(In terms of details you have entered).
> 
> 
> Finally I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents today.
> 
> 
> Remove above line from future queries, you are saying lodged Visa and your query is about EOI which can be confusing because you will lodge visa only once you get the invitation out of your EOI.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> AJ


Bro,

Thanks for the reply. I am not talking about the EOI but lodge.

You can see the whole application and that shows the EOI date and invitation date.

What I asked was it's showing the date of EOI creation than the updated date(which increased my points to 75).


----------



## ajayaustralia

prashantpratik said:


> Bro,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am not talking about the EOI but lodge.
> 
> You can see the whole application and that shows the EOI date and invitation date.
> 
> What I asked was it's showing the date of EOI creation than the updated date(which increased my points to 75).


Bro!!,

I am bit confused here but it could be because of the terminology we both are using.

If it is an expression of Interest(EOI), I would say, do not worry much about the dates, just check how many points it shows at the end for your 189 and 190 visas. If it is according to you then do not worry.

All that matters is that at the end of EOI you can see the updated points.

Hope it helps,
AJ


----------



## DrSylvie

Guys, I need one urgent help.
I am filing my visa application.
Back in US, i studied 1 semester of MBA in XYZ uni and then transferred to other engineering course and completed it. 
Should I show that 6 month study in Education history in Visa aaplication or not?
BTW in my EOI, I did not show this 6 month study.
Please advise, I am confused.


----------



## perfect_devil

ajayaustralia said:


> Bro!!,
> 
> I am bit confused here but it could be because of the terminology we both are using.
> 
> If it is an expression of Interest(EOI), I would say, do not worry much about the dates, just check how many points it shows at the end for your 189 and 190 visas. If it is according to you then do not worry.
> 
> All that matters is that at the end of EOI you can see the updated points.
> 
> Hope it helps,
> AJ


Let me put it this way.

EOI created - 17th Oct 2017
EOI updated - 19th Dec with 75 points
Invitation received - 3rd Jan
Visa lodged - 7th Jan 2018

Now, Immi account says EOI date as 17th October.


----------



## ajayaustralia

prashantpratik said:


> Let me put it this way.
> 
> EOI created - 17th Oct 2017
> EOI updated - 19th Dec with 75 points
> Invitation received - 3rd Jan
> Visa lodged - 7th Jan 2018
> 
> Now, Immi account says EOI date as 17th October.


Not sure where are you seeing the EOI date in Immi account after lodging your Visa, I just checked mine and could not figure out, Can you send me a screenshot of it as a private message,.

Also, you lodged your visa today, so not sure why you are concerned about EOI date?

Hope it helps,
AJ


----------



## chiragchaplot

By God's grace, I got my grant for 189 visa on 4 January 2018. It took almost 138 days from when I lodged my EOI but I am glad I got it. I hope the move to Australia will be smooth.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

chiragchaplot said:


> By God's grace, I got my grant for 189 visa on 4 January 2018. It took almost 138 days from when I lodged my EOI but I am glad I got it. I hope the move to Australia will be smooth.


Was it a direct grant or did the co ask for any more docs? Did you have any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

chiragchaplot said:


> By God's grace, I got my grant for 189 visa on 4 January 2018. It took almost 138 days from when I lodged my EOI but I am glad I got it. I hope the move to Australia will be smooth.


Great to hear and congratulations!
Which ANZSCO code ?


----------



## hanchate84

Any holes for 65 points 261313 software engineer... Submitted EOI in august 2017 !!!????

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## hanchate84

Any hopes for 65 points 261313 software engineer... Submitted EOI in august 2017 !!!????

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Snnyk

bump


----------



## NB

hanchate84 said:


> Any hopes for 65 points 261313 software engineer... Submitted EOI in august 2017 !!!????
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Not unless they revert back to atleast 1,000 invites per round

Cheers


----------



## tasi

Hi, 

I have importes my 189 application, i was windering if every update given to the agent is also reflected on the mirror account? Its really important that i know what happens as i need to withdraw anither visa application if my PR comes before it.


----------



## Jovial

Hi 

I have applied for 189 on 9th Aug 2017 Onshore and had our medical for us (me, spouse and kid on 26th July before lodging visa and it was cleared on 1st Aug 2017 ) ..We had new addition in our family on 6th Sep and updated the DIBP and got response from CO on 19th Sep to provide birth certificate and passport and then he will request for medical. I provided passport and birth certificate on 14th Oct and since then havenot heard anything from CO , usually how much time they take to add a new born?


----------



## sarthak667

rpalni said:


> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018



Please help, I am also claiming partner points. Do I need to update ACS and PTE of my partner in main applicant panel as well? I have already uploaded ACS & PTE in partner's documents.

Please help....

Submitted Visa 189 on 23rd Nov'17. Front uploaded all docs for my son, wife and me.



Sarthak


----------



## djdoller

sarthak667 said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of god, today I have received my grant. Thanks all for your support and guidance.
> Updated MyImmitracker.
> 
> Please find below details of my Visa journey:
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS: Applied on 5-April-2017, (+ve) result on 21-April-2017
> PTE-A: PTE-A (3rd Attempt): L77, R85, S80, W78; Spouse point=5
> EOI Lodged: 10-June-2017, 189 (70 Points)
> Invitation Received: 26-July-2017
> VISA Lodged: 10-Aug-2017
> Medical: 16-July-2017, PCC: 10-Aug-2017, Document Uploaded:14-Aug-2017
> CO Contacted: 13-Sep-2017, Query Responded: 13-Sep-2017
> 
> VISA Grant:: 3-Jan-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help, I am also claiming partner points. Do I need to update ACS and PTE of my partner in main applicant panel as well? I have already uploaded ACS & PTE in partner's documents.
> 
> Please help....
> 
> Sarthak
Click to expand...

Infact there is no need to update acs and english result in main applicants panel. I didn't do it and dibp never asked again. I think they are trying to delay the process by asking the irrelevant documents from different applicants since last 4 months. Earlier the whole process were fast and never seen that they asked the same documebts again too.


----------



## alexmc17

Sorry to ask, but can anyone please share the link for myimmitracker for grants?

Is it the below one?

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


TIA


----------



## peRFect19

alexmc17 said:


> Sorry to ask, but can anyone please share the link for myimmitracker for grants?
> 
> Is it the below one?
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> 
> TIA


This --> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## sarthak667

newbienz said:


> Just a friendly advise to all those waiting for the grant
> 
> Stop counting the days since you have applied and posting it on the forum.
> It does not help you or anyone else as each case is unique and decided on its own merits
> The shortest period I have seen is 7 days and the longest period is 2 years
> 
> It only adds to your tension and stress and does not in any way expedite the process
> 
> Take a break from Expat forum and go about your normal lives forgetting that you have even applied for a grant
> Use this time to spend with your family and friends as you will not have time for them when the grant comes
> 
> If the CO needs any documentation, he will contact you by email not through the forum
> 
> Cheers


I am primary applicant, claimed partner points.
I have two questions, If you could answer:

1. I have front uploaded all docs in the immi account. Should I upload partner's ACS in main applicant docs as well, as I have already uploaded that in partner's docs ?
2. Should we upload our recent passport size photograph?

Sarthak


----------



## smaikap

sarthak667 said:


> I am primary applicant, claimed partner points.
> I have two questions, If you could answer:
> 
> 1. I have front uploaded all docs in the immi account. Should I upload partner's ACS in main applicant docs as well, as I have already uploaded that in partner's docs ?
> 2. Should we upload our recent passport size photograph?
> 
> Sarthak


+ 1 for the passport size photo. I have the same query 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yodude

chiragchaplot said:


> By God's grace, I got my grant for 189 visa on 4 January 2018. It took almost 138 days from when I lodged my EOI but I am glad I got it. I hope the move to Australia will be smooth.


Congratulations


----------



## peRFect19

sarthak667 said:


> I am primary applicant, claimed partner points.
> I have two questions, If you could answer:
> 
> 1. I have front uploaded all docs in the immi account. Should I upload partner's ACS in main applicant docs as well, as I have already uploaded that in partner's docs ? - *I am also claiming partner points. Lodged my application, front loading all the docs, still CO contacted for Form80 for both and my English proof. He didn't ask for anything else like adding spouse ACS/TOEFL scores within the primary application etc.. The thing is, each application file is unique and no one knows what query the CO could come up with as that is entirely based on CO's discretion. So, front load "all" the documents in order and avoid unnecessary fretting :fingerscrossed:*
> 
> 2. Should we upload our recent passport size photograph? - *Did not upload and wasn't asked by the CO*
> 
> Sarthak


Hope this helps..


----------



## NB

sarthak667 said:


> I am primary applicant, claimed partner points.
> I have two questions, If you could answer:
> 
> 1. I have front uploaded all docs in the immi account. Should I upload partner's ACS in main applicant docs as well, as I have already uploaded that in partner's docs ?
> 2. Should we upload our recent passport size photograph?
> 
> Sarthak


1. As you have claimed partner points, you should upload the partners ACS assessment in your set of documents also

2. Not required This is not a beauty contest 

Cheers


----------



## yodude

jonsnow86 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your advice on the below.
> 
> While filling up my 190 Visa application, I have selected "YES" for Australian Study Requirement but not in EOI while claiming points and also *another mistake i did was i uploaded indian qualification documents in Overseas education evidence .*
> I informed DIBP on the same day about Via Notification of incorrect answers about my mistakes.
> 
> I am worried that this will impact the processing of my application.
> 
> Can you please share your thoughts on this.
> 
> Regards
> Jon


Dear Jon,


Could you please clarify where we are supposed to upload Indian qualification documents in the application page if not the overseas education evidence section.

Regards.


----------



## sarthak667

peRFect19 said:


> Hope this helps..


I got it, thanks a lot.


----------



## Mashee

Co contacted for form 1399 and UK police clearance. UK degree was a distance learned degree,so the agent told me that she will email the case officer stating that.

I have clearly mentioned the address of my local institute but I think case officer has just missed it. Anyway just can't think of a reason to ask for form 1399 as we were not connected to military services or any other relevant area.

Code :261313
Invitation :04 October 2017
Lodged : 24 October 2017


----------



## NB

yodude said:


> Dear Jon,
> 
> 
> Could you please clarify where we are supposed to upload Indian qualification documents in the application page if not the overseas education evidence section.
> 
> Regards.


Any evidence for education taken outside Australia, will by uploaded under overseas education section

There is no ambiguity 

Cheers


----------



## nabzz

Any idea whats going on with the grants? I havent seen any grants on immitracker after the 4th of Jan. Looking at immitracker, the CO contact trends are nearly the same (ie ~80-100 days for a grant after CO contact).


----------



## shobhgarg

Guys Please update immitracker that would be extremely helpful.

Seeing current trends for GSM Adelaide in immitracker , mostly grants have been done where CO contact was until 15th Sep.


----------



## tariq620

It has been more than 6 months since visa lodged. Heared nothing from dibp yet, neither CO contact nor immi commencement email. Not even any employment verification staffs, at my knowledge best.

Don't know whether they forget us or not .

Is there anyone in the same boat? Any June/July'17 or even earlier applicants waiting without any contact?

Advices from seniors would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## abhishek123

HI All.

I filled my 189 PR Visa application with DIBP on 23rd Oct. Earlier I was under 457 Visa and now under bridging Visa.
I received a query from CO asking for Employment reference. While filing the PR application I provided 2 statutory declaration documents from my previous managers who are overseas, i also provided all payslips, bank statements, tax statements along with it.

With this query received today from CO, what evidence can I provide further, as our company HR cant issue any employment reference on letter head as per corporate policy.

Thanks in Advance,,,


----------



## alexmc17

shobhgarg said:


> Guys Please update immitracker that would be extremely helpful.
> 
> Seeing current trends for GSM Adelaide in immitracker , mostly grants have been done where CO contact was until 15th Sep.


I also observed the same, people who have lodged in Oct also got grant in 45-60 days average. 

So to understand it better what does Adelaide CO team means? Like they have different CO teams out there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

alexmc17 said:


> I also observed the same, people who have lodged in Oct also got grant in 45-60 days average.
> 
> So to understand it better what does Adelaide CO team means? Like they have different CO teams out there?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Grants are processed in 2 centres in Australia 

Brisbane and Adelaide 

So there are 2 teams processing the applications independently 

All new applications are assigned to either of the centres, depending on their pending cases

Cheers


----------



## alexmc17

newbienz said:


> Grants are processed in 2 centres in Australia
> 
> Brisbane and Adelaide
> 
> So there are 2 teams processing the applications independently
> 
> All new applications are assigned to either of the centres, depending on their pending cases
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the clarification, seems like Brisbane team is lacking behind


----------



## shobhgarg

abhishek123 said:


> HI All.
> 
> I filled my 189 PR Visa application with DIBP on 23rd Oct. Earlier I was under 457 Visa and now under bridging Visa.
> I received a query from CO asking for Employment reference. While filing the PR application I provided 2 statutory declaration documents from my previous managers who are overseas, i also provided all payslips, bank statements, tax statements along with it.
> 
> With this query received today from CO, what evidence can I provide further, as our company HR cant issue any employment reference on letter head as per corporate policy.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,,,


___________________________

Hi Abhishek,

Are you claiming points for your work in Australia?

If yes, this is what I had used:

1. Employment service letter, which I asked my previous organization to modify to include dates for the overseas assignments. Start Date of the employment and last date of the employment along with last held designations.
2. Statuary declaration signed by my previous manager which included roles and responsibilities along with matching start dates and end dates along with work location as in first document.
3. Salary slips while I was in Australia.
4. Australian Bank account statements.


----------



## NB

alexmc17 said:


> Thanks for the clarification, seems like Brisbane team is lacking behind


There are more then 89,000 visas granted by the department each year just for permanent residency 

Not even 5% of them are reported on the forum 

Don’t just jump to a conclusion based on what a member has written on the forum

Cheers


----------



## sonamt

Lodged 189 visa in November. 
Just got my regular next higher promotion and changed position title from officer to sr. officer. However RnR are still same. Do i still need to update dibp? 
Also are applicants required to notify dibp for every overseas trip during the visa processing period? 
Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sonamt said:


> Lodged 189 visa in November.
> Just got my regular next higher promotion and changed position title from officer to sr. officer. However RnR are still same. Do i still need to update dibp?
> Also are applicants required to notify dibp for every overseas trip during the visa processing period?
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should inform the DIBP of your promotion as they may need to contact your company for your employment verification.
It’s easier if they have your correct designation 
Just file a Form 1022 giving the old and new designation 

Trips more then 2 weeks should be intimitated to the department, so that the CO is aware that you are not available during that period in case he needs to contact you urgently 

Cheers


----------



## sonamt

newbienz said:


> You should inform the DIBP of your promotion as they may need to contact your company for your employment verification.
> 
> It’s easier if they have your correct designation
> 
> Just file a Form 1022 giving the old and new designation
> 
> 
> 
> Trips more then 2 weeks should be intimitated to the department, so that the CO is aware that you are not available during that period in case he needs to contact you urgently
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for the info. 

My agent advised that one need to notify only if you are changing occupation or employer.

With regard to overseas trip. They said one need to inform all trips. 

You mean we don't have to inform if the trip duration is less that 2 weeks? Any link on those inform from dibp. Just wanted to validate. 

Many thanks. Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdb

Hi guys,

A quick questions on visa 189 application. I have just lodged an application, but right away I can't see my 'health assessment tab' to generate a HAP ID. Also, it said in the 'attach tab', that I do not need to attach any documents at this stage. Please clarify this problem for me. 

Thanks


----------



## perfect_devil

pdb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick questions on visa 189 application. I have just lodged an application, but right away I can't see my 'health assessment tab' to generate a HAP ID. Also, it said in the 'attach tab', that I do not need to attach any documents at this stage. Please clarify this problem for me.
> 
> Thanks


Just wait for a few minutes. The links will appear to attach documents and health assessment.


----------



## Vivek6_m

sonamt said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> My agent advised that one need to notify only if you are changing occupation or employer.
> 
> With regard to overseas trip. They said one need to inform all trips.
> 
> You mean we don't have to inform if the trip duration is less that 2 weeks? Any link on those inform from dibp. Just wanted to validate.
> 
> Many thanks. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that it's better to Update DIBP on your recent Promotion & about the change in your Designation.

It might be useful during Employment Verification. Updating the same will add more Proof to your case too..


----------



## NB

sonamt said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> My agent advised that one need to notify only if you are changing occupation or employer.
> 
> With regard to overseas trip. They said one need to inform all trips.
> 
> You mean we don't have to inform if the trip duration is less that 2 weeks? Any link on those inform from dibp. Just wanted to validate.
> 
> Many thanks. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your agent is correct ..
My bad
If you are overseas when the grant is done, then there has to be an IED 
Whereas if you are in the country then no IED is given
So yiu have to inform the CO whenever yiu are out of Australia as long as your 189 is pending So that he can put the IED as applicable 

But your agent is wrong when he says that change in designation need not be informed to the department 



Cheers


----------



## alexmc17

newbienz said:


> There are more then 89,000 visas granted by the department each year just for permanent residency
> 
> Not even 5% of them are reported on the forum
> 
> Don’t just jump to a conclusion based on what a member has written on the forum
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, your comment does make sense. However what I said was just based on the data I can see in immitracker. 

Cheers


----------



## abhishek123

shobhgarg said:


> ___________________________
> 
> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Are you claiming points for your work in Australia?
> 
> If yes, this is what I had used:
> 
> 1. Employment service letter, which I asked my previous organization to modify to include dates for the overseas assignments. Start Date of the employment and last date of the employment along with last held designations.
> 2. Statuary declaration signed by my previous manager which included roles and responsibilities along with matching start dates and end dates along with work location as in first document.
> 3. Salary slips while I was in Australia.
> 4. Australian Bank account statements.



Hi Shobhgarg,

Thanks for your response.

Yes, I am claiming points for my work in Australia. Since Jan 2014 till Oct 2017.... 
Previously I have been to US and India, but with same employer. I never changed employer, so I cant produce any service letter. total IT experience 10 years.
I provided 2 stat declarations from 2 of my sepervisors (Currently these managers are in India and Canada) for my work in US and India along with Australia. 
I also provided All salary slips, bank statements and tax statements for -- US, India and Australia.

Only thing i can now think of is to get 1 stat declaration from my reporting manager who is in Australia, which can act as a local reference in Australia.

Thanks
Abhishek


----------



## shobhgarg

abhishek123 said:


> Hi Shobhgarg,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Yes, I am claiming points for my work in Australia. Since Jan 2014 till Oct 2017....
> Previously I have been to US and India, but with same employer. I never changed employer, so I cant produce any service letter. total IT experience 10 years.
> I provided 2 stat declarations from 2 of my sepervisors (Currently these managers are in India and Canada) for my work in US and India along with Australia.
> I also provided All salary slips, bank statements and tax statements for -- US, India and Australia.
> 
> Only thing i can now think of is to get 1 stat declaration from my reporting manager who is in Australia, which can act as a local reference in Australia.
> 
> Also attach your deputation letter if any.
> 
> Thanks
> Abhishek


__________________________________________________

Do that, plus get in touch with your Australian HR, they will not provide you roles and responsibilities. However, they will provide a reference letter which will confirm your Australian trip with start and end dates along with salary and designation. This will be on company's letter head. I think this should work.


----------



## shobhgarg

alexmc17 said:


> Thanks, your comment does make sense. However what I said was just based on the data I can see in immitracker.
> 
> Cheers


______________________

I hope 89000 is not the number you used for 189 visa's :shocked:


----------



## NB

shobhgarg said:


> ______________________
> 
> I hope 89000 is not the number you used for 189 visa's :shocked:


89,000 is th entire permanent visas issued of which 189 take the lions share of about 42000

But even the other 47000 have to be processed by the department at those 2 centres only

Cheers


----------



## sonamt

newbienz said:


> Your agent is correct ..
> My bad
> If you are overseas when the grant is done, then there has to be an IED
> Whereas if you are in the country then no IED is given
> So yiu have to inform the CO whenever yiu are out of Australia as long as your 189 is pending So that he can put the IED as applicable
> 
> But your agent is wrong when he says that change in designation need not be informed to the department
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi newbienz,

With regard to my designation, I will request my agent to update dibp. But will that update impact my grant timeline?

For the overseas travel, I think I will be provided IED despite my locality during the time of issue, since I am an offshore applicant. 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

tariq620 said:


> It has been more than 6 months since visa lodged. Heared nothing from dibp yet, neither CO contact nor immi commencement email. Not even any employment verification staffs, at my knowledge best.
> 
> Don't know whether they forget us or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is there anyone in the same boat? Any June/July'17 or even earlier applicants waiting without any contact?
> 
> Advices from seniors would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


I have applied in june and still waiting too


----------



## tusharmodgil

I have lodged my Visa on 05-Sep-2017 and received immi commencement on 11-Oct-2017. However, no EV done till now.
For EV, did AHC called you or your organization informed you about verification?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

tusharmodgil said:


> I have lodged my Visa on 05-Sep-2017 and received immi commencement on 11-Oct-2017. However, no EV done till now.
> For EV, did AHC called you or your organization informed you about verification?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


AHC can directly call you or can call/email to the reference you gave in docs submitted. Its up to AHC.

I have the same timeline of yours including immi commncmnt on 11th Oct but our EV was done on 3rd Dec ...first a call from AHC to office followed by email.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

tusharmodgil said:


> I have lodged my Visa on 05-Sep-2017 and received immi commencement on 11-Oct-2017. However, no EV done till now.
> 
> For EV, did AHC called you or your organization informed you about verification?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!




May be there is no EV itself ! Be positive ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

tusharmodgil said:


> I have lodged my Visa on 05-Sep-2017 and received immi commencement on 11-Oct-2017. However, no EV done till now.
> For EV, did AHC called you or your organization informed you about verification?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


It depends upon the Case Officer.

Nowadays EV is being done for almost everyone. There are also cases where Verification has not been carried on.

Better confirm with your HR.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

tusharmodgil said:


> I have lodged my Visa on 05-Sep-2017 and received immi commencement on 11-Oct-2017. However, no EV done till now.
> For EV, did AHC called you or your organization informed you about verification?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


AHC won't inform the Applicants on EV. Their dealings are with Employers. 

You will get to know only if the HR tells you.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Vivek6_m said:


> tusharmodgil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on 05-Sep-2017 and received immi commencement on 11-Oct-2017. However, no EV done till now.
> For EV, did AHC called you or your organization informed you about verification?
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AHC won't inform the Applicants on EV. Their dealings are with Employers.
> 
> You will get to know only if the HR tells you.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What if we dont have a designated hr?


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> What if we dont have a designated hr?


They may contact any HR in the organisation and then take it forward from there

It is also not necessary that they will invariably talk to the HR only
They may call up the team leader and manager of your department

They are always unpredictable and that is their job so that they can be one step ahead of the applicant 

Cheers


----------



## Kevin22

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if we dont have a designated hr?
> 
> 
> 
> They may contact any HR in the organisation and then take it forward from there
> 
> It is also not necessary that they will invariably talk to the HR only
> They may call up the team leader and manager of your department
> 
> They are always unpredictable and that is their job so that they can be one step ahead of the applicant
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Any hr???

The place where I was last working was a small establishment

I was 2nd in command to the owner of the place

I have given owners email address and phone number 

Please guide me more


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> Any hr???
> 
> The place where I was last working was a small establishment
> 
> I was 2nd in command to the owner of the place
> 
> I have given owners email address and phone number
> 
> Please guide me more


If yours is a 2 person establishment, what is there to guide

They will in that case contact the owner

But I remember reading an instance wherein the AHC did a physical verification of the applicant workplace and showed his photo around to the people working in the offices in the building and asked if they had seen that person and if they were aware of what he did

As I said in my earlier post , they are highly unpredictable and think out of the box

Cheers


----------



## Kevin22

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any hr???
> 
> The place where I was last working was a small establishment
> 
> I was 2nd in command to the owner of the place
> 
> I have given owners email address and phone number
> 
> Please guide me more
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is a 2 person establishment, what is there to guide
> 
> They will in that case contact the owner
> 
> But I remember reading an instance wherein the AHC did a physical verification of the applicant workplace and showed his photo around to the people working in the offices in the building and asked if they had seen that person and if they were aware of what he did
> 
> As I said in my earlier post , they are highly unpredictable and think out of the box
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Do they check the last employer or do they check all of them if at all they check


My last employer is in India
But other 4 are in the UK ???


----------



## bhagat.dabas

I will suggest to inform all relevant personal where there is a possibility of contact...ur team leader or HR

its better to inform them because they may not be aware of ur employment details or other stuff

In one case they called the manager and applicant manager told wrong details as managers dont remeber ur start date or salary and after 3 months he got Natural Justice letter




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> Do they check the last employer or do they check all of them if at all they check
> 
> 
> My last employer is in India
> But other 4 are in the UK ???


They may check one or all or none

Uk or india does not make a difference to them because the verification is not done from Australia but by the local High commission in the country in which the verification is to be done

So they will send 1 details to india and the rest to UK

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

bhagat.dabas said:


> I will suggest to inform all relevant personal where there is a possibility of contact...ur team leader or HR
> 
> its better to inform them because they may not be aware of ur employment details or other stuff
> 
> In one case they called the manager and applicant manager told wrong details as managers dont remeber ur start date or salary and after 3 months he got Natural Justice letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Coming to natural justice letter ? What is it ?

Still the candidate has chances of getting the visa ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Coming to natural justice letter ? What is it ?
> 
> Still the candidate has chances of getting the visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Natural justice letter is a chance given to the applicant to give his side of the story before a final decision is made on rejecting his application 

If the applicant can satisfy the CO with credible evidence that the claim is true, then the grant is done else the application is rejected 

Many cases of visas being granted even after NJL have been reported on the forum
NJL is not a death sentence for the application

Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Coming to natural justice letter ? What is it ?
> 
> Still the candidate has chances of getting the visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is issued when the information you submitted initially doesn't match during AHC Verification. So they will give you a chance via NJL to prove in detail the differences before rejecting your VISA


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

bhagat.dabas said:


> It is issued when the information you submitted initially doesn't match during AHC Verification. So they will give you a chance via NJL to prove in detail the differences before rejecting your VISA




Ho ok  thanks for the input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbtn

Congratulations to all who got grants today.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

newbienz said:


> Natural justice letter is a chance given to the applicant to give his side of the story before a final decision is made on rejecting his application
> 
> If the applicant can satisfy the CO with credible evidence that the claim is true, then the grant is done else the application is rejected
> 
> Many cases of visas being granted even after NJL have been reported on the forum
> NJL is not a death sentence for the application
> 
> Cheers




Thanks  
Good detailed explanation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

Hi i have a question regarding 'other names'

If my passport has the following format

Last name- blank
Given name-ABC

but all other documents and past visa applications ( granted) has the following format

Last name- C
Given name- AB

would this classify as an 'other name'? The spellings are identical and i have been granted two precious student visas on the second format.


----------



## wstriker77

wstriker77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am in a bit of a pickle here and need your help. I have received my visa grant 2 days back alongwith a pdf document regarding the breach of Condition 8504, which states as follows:
> 
> _The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> 
> 8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition._
> 
> Based on reading the above, it appears to me that i can travel to australia at anytime untill the expiry of my visa (which is year 2023) and do not need to meet the condition regarding the IED which is only 4 days from now (Jan 10, 2018).
> 
> I have already emailed the CO a request for the "Facilitation Letter" but i expect there reply will be after 2 weeks, and my IED will expire by then.
> *
> My concern is, if i can rely on the document for 8504 breach and not travel to Australia to meet the IED ? Or am i risking the termination of my visa ?*


Guys, just an update on the above. I have just received the facilitation letter to travel after the expiry of the IED.


----------



## alex.alter

where are we now ? still Sept CO contact and October no CO contact ?


----------



## NB

tasi said:


> Hi i have a question regarding 'other names'
> 
> If my passport has the following format
> 
> Last name- blank
> Given name-ABC
> 
> but all other documents and past visa applications ( granted) has the following format
> 
> Last name- C
> Given name- AB
> 
> would this classify as an 'other name'? The spellings are identical and i have been granted two precious student visas on the second format.


Did you explore the possibility of getting your passport changed to reflect the last name and first name separately?
It would end all confusion in future also 

Cheers


----------



## tasi

newbienz said:


> tasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i have a question regarding 'other names'
> 
> If my passport has the following format
> 
> Last name- blank
> Given name-ABC
> 
> but all other documents and past visa applications ( granted) has the following format
> 
> Last name- C
> Given name- AB
> 
> would this classify as an 'other name'? The spellings are identical and i have been granted two precious student visas on the second format.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you explore the possibility of getting your passport changed to reflect the last name and first name separately?
> It would end all confusion in future also
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

It looks like i may have to do that, though i have already lodged my visa . I have declared on all current and previous visa applications that i have no other names, and the department has granted two student visas with the names separated! So yeah, its a confusing stuation.


----------



## mebo555

*Need to update if wife becomes pregnant?*

Hi,

My timeline (I am the primary applicant):
Visa Lodge: 20th Sept 2017
Work exp in India and Africa
Immi commencement mail: Oct 31st 2017
EV done for africa : 31st Oct 2017
No CO contact
Visa office: Adelaide
Onshore applicant
Spouse in India

Its been 4 months after I have applied for the visa. So, I am planning to visit India. My doubt is that, do we need to update DIBP if my wife becomes pregnant? Yes, that is my plan...  ..


----------



## Gurraj

Any June applicant still waiting 
Visa lodge 26 June 2017
Co contact for form 80 n spouse English on 15 aug 
Replied to CO 17 aug 2017
Send 1st email to Co regarding status update on 10 November 2017
Sent. 2nd email on January 3 2018
No reply of any email


----------



## NB

mebo555 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timeline (I am the primary applicant):
> Visa Lodge: 20th Sept 2017
> Work exp in India and Africa
> Immi commencement mail: Oct 31st 2017
> EV done for africa : 31st Oct 2017
> No CO contact
> Visa office: Adelaide
> Onshore applicant
> Spouse in India
> 
> Its been 4 months after I have applied for the visa. So, I am planning to visit India. My doubt is that, do we need to update DIBP if my wife becomes pregnant? Yes, that is my plan...  ..


You can file a Form 1022 once you have medical confirmation of pregnancy 
In fact you may also consider the possibility of putting your application on hold till such time that your child is born so that s/he can be added in the PR application before the grant

Cheers


----------



## rsp69

mebo555 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to travel to India in Jan mid 2018 and will be back in Feb mid 2018. I am aware that i should update my address details if my residential address changes for more than 14 days. my queries are as follow:...do I have to update my Indian address when I leave Australia and then update it back to my Australian address when I come back after my holidays?
> 
> 
> 
> rsp69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am flying to India in mid Jan and returning mid Feb. Hence this is a topic of much interest for me. I am not doing any alterations to my addresses.
> As far as my understanding, i think we don't have to do any changes since we're only visiting India and also since we are still "technically living" at our respective Australian addresses.
> What I mean by "technically living" is, paying rent for the month and/or have a lease. This is true in my case. How about you?
> If yes, I think we do not need to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> mebo555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is not as simple as that. Because, DIBP needs our updated details to contact us in any case. so, I think we have to update it twice (first one when leaving Australia and second one when returning).
> 
> 
> 
> rsp69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, although what I gather from it is - they need to be notified if we change residential addresses in Australia or if we move overseas.
> We are going to visit India, not reside there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I called DIBP yesterday, regarding this.
I even left a post on their Facebook page.
I received a consistent reply on both, call and Facebook.

They said,
_"If your residential address in Australia hasn't changed and you still have access to your personal email account, then there is no need to update your details for your trip."​_So, we do not need to change addresses if we're only visiting, and returning to the same address in Australia.
Hope this helps anyone who needs it 

Cheers!


----------



## Heprex

Gurraj said:


> Any June applicant still waiting
> Visa lodge 26 June 2017
> Co contact for form 80 n spouse English on 15 aug
> Replied to CO 17 aug 2017
> Send 1st email to Co regarding status update on 10 November 2017
> Sent. 2nd email on January 3 2018
> No reply of any email


It is highly discouraged to send them emails if your application is still within the Visa Processing timelines. I read somewhere that it may delay your application, not sure when and where did I read it, might be from someone who got an automatic reply from GSM Co.


----------



## djdoller

Heprex said:


> Gurraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any June applicant still waiting
> Visa lodge 26 June 2017
> Co contact for form 80 n spouse English on 15 aug
> Replied to CO 17 aug 2017
> Send 1st email to Co regarding status update on 10 November 2017
> Sent. 2nd email on January 3 2018
> No reply of any email
> 
> 
> 
> It is highly discouraged to send them emails if your application is still within the Visa Processing timelines. I read somewhere that it may delay your application, not sure when and where did I read it, might be from someone who got an automatic reply from GSM Co.
Click to expand...

Yes before the timeline it is not advisable to contact dibp as they have mentioned in their website about the delay if constant contact them. Check the attachment. 
Today its my 10 months has been finished after lodgement. Still i want to wait another 2 weeks before contact dibp. So please be patience and wait until your visa timeline finished.


----------



## apbtn

Guess!...people are not updating their immitracker.


----------



## Kevin22

Gurraj said:


> Any June applicant still waiting
> Visa lodge 26 June 2017
> Co contact for form 80 n spouse English on 15 aug
> Replied to CO 17 aug 2017
> Send 1st email to Co regarding status update on 10 November 2017
> Sent. 2nd email on January 3 2018
> No reply of any email



I am 28th June applicant
Co contact 15th Aug 
Replied 1st sept

Still waiting mate


Share you no.plz


----------



## Kevin22

djdoller said:


> Heprex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any June applicant still waiting
> Visa lodge 26 June 2017
> Co contact for form 80 n spouse English on 15 aug
> Replied to CO 17 aug 2017
> Send 1st email to Co regarding status update on 10 November 2017
> Sent. 2nd email on January 3 2018
> No reply of any email
> 
> 
> 
> It is highly discouraged to send them emails if your application is still within the Visa Processing timelines. I read somewhere that it may delay your application, not sure when and where did I read it, might be from someone who got an automatic reply from GSM Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes before the timeline it is not advisable to contact dibp as they have mentioned in their website about the delay if constant contact them. Check the attachment.
> Today its my 10 months has been finished after lodgement. Still i want to wait another 2 weeks before contact dibp. So please be patience and wait until your visa timeline finished.
Click to expand...

10/ months that is discouraging !!!!!


----------



## BaazzZ

Hi guys, 

Need your advice. I lodged my 189 visa along with my partnet on 10 Dec 2017. No case officer has been assigned yet. We are expecting a baby in late March this year. I was wandering at what stage of visa processing should i be informing the case officer about the baby. What impact it will have on my visa processing duration. Can someone please guide me as what,when and how it should be done?

Thanks
Baaz


----------



## maraikayer

BaazzZ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need your advice. I lodged my 189 visa along with my partnet on 10 Dec 2017. No case officer has been assigned yet. We are expecting a baby in late March this year. I was wandering at what stage of visa processing should i be informing the case officer about the baby. What impact it will have on my visa processing duration. Can someone please guide me as what,when and how it should be done?
> 
> Thanks
> Baaz


I'm assuming you haven't done your medicals, because x-ray test will not be done for pregnant women. 

So you'll most probably have a co contact to submit your medicals, then you can update them your circumstances and put your case on hold for child birth and update your application after your child is born.

Or you can simply update dibp now.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

maraikayer said:


> I'm assuming you haven't done your medicals, because x-ray test will not be done for pregnant women.
> 
> So you'll most probably have a co contact to submit your medicals, then you can update them your circumstances and put your case on hold for child birth and update your application after your child is born.
> 
> Or you can simply update dibp now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi,

Thank you for responding.

We got our medicals done well before my wife got pregnant. So i don't have to get it done again. do you think my application will be put on hold for sure when i inform them about the pregnancy?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

BaazzZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> We got our medicals done well before my wife got pregnant. So i don't have to get it done again. do you think my application will be put on hold for sure when i inform them about the pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The pregnancy is a change in circumstances 
You should inform the CO by filing a form 1022

In fact it is better if your application is put on hold till the baby is born so that it can be included in this application itself without any charge and complexity 

Cheers


----------



## NAVK

newbienz said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> We got our medicals done well before my wife got pregnant. So i don't have to get it done again. do you think my application will be put on hold for sure when i inform them about the pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> The pregnancy is a change in circumstances
> You should inform the CO by filing a form 1022
> 
> In fact it is better if your application is put on hold till the baby is born so that it can be included in this application itself without any charge and complexity
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

But if he is already in Australia and gets his PR before baby birth, then baby will be directly citizen bcse parents are PR. Am I right?


----------



## NB

NAVK said:


> But if he is already in Australia and gets his PR before baby birth, then baby will be directly citizen bcse parents are PR. Am I right?


That’s correct
But he has to satisfy both the conditions for the child to get the Australian passport immediately 

Cheers


----------



## maraikayer

BaazzZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> We got our medicals done well before my wife got pregnant. So i don't have to get it done again. do you think my application will be put on hold for sure when i inform them about the pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think it would be best best to update dibp regarding your circumstances.

Even if you got your grant tomorrow, your spouse wouldn't be allowed to board the flight. So, you have to give birth in your home country. The process and time taken to add a newborn after you obtain PR is time and money-consuming.

Instead you hold your application now and add your new born. All of you'll get grant without having to go through a lot a paper work.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mebo555

rsp69 said:


> I called DIBP yesterday, regarding this.
> I even left a post on their Facebook page.
> I received a consistent reply on both, call and Facebook.
> 
> They said,
> _"If your residential address in Australia hasn't changed and you still have access to your personal email account, then there is no need to update your details for your trip."​_So, we do not need to change addresses if we're only visiting, and returning to the same address in Australia.
> Hope this helps anyone who needs it
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you so much.. just a quick clarification though. what about our phone numbers? Our contact numbers might change, right? in that case, what if DIBP calls us and doesn't go through?


----------



## mebo555

newbienz said:


> You can file a Form 1022 once you have medical confirmation of pregnancy
> In fact you may also consider the possibility of putting your application on hold till such time that your child is born so that s/he can be added in the PR application before the grant
> 
> Cheers


thanks a lot newbienz..


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

Wish you a Happy New Year and hope this year bring good news to all who are waiting for their grants.

I wanted some insights from people here with respect to my case. I lodged my 189 visa application on 3rd November 2017 and front-loaded all required documents along with PCC and Medicals. I had no communication or CO contact yet with respect to my application. I would like to know a bit about the current trend and the waiting times for visa processing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wish you a Happy New Year and hope this year bring good news to all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> I wanted some insights from people here with respect to my case. I lodged my 189 visa application on 3rd November 2017 and front-loaded all required documents along with PCC and Medicals. I had no communication or CO contact yet with respect to my application. I would like to know a bit about the current trend and the waiting times for visa processing. Thanks in advance.


Most of the applications are getting processed around the 6 month mark

The extremes are 10 days and 18 months

Cheers


----------



## apbtn

Does Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) get updated immediately after the visa grant?


----------



## NB

apbtn said:


> Does Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) get updated immediately after the visa grant?


I could see mine when I checked the next day after grant

Cheers


----------



## Kevin22

newbienz said:


> Harry112016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Wish you a Happy New Year and hope this year bring good news to all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> I wanted some insights from people here with respect to my case. I lodged my 189 visa application on 3rd November 2017 and front-loaded all required documents along with PCC and Medicals. I had no communication or CO contact yet with respect to my application. I would like to know a bit about the current trend and the waiting times for visa processing. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the applications are getting processed around the 6 month mark
> 
> The extremes are 10 days and 18 months
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I am post 6 months. Does that mean done with the six month period and now have to wait for more????


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> I am post 6 months. Does that mean done with the six month period and now have to wait for more????


Most of the application are finalised in 6 months, but not all.
Unfortunately your application has fallen in the other category
A member today has reported getting grant after 718 days !!!!

The DIBP website shows current processing time of 6 to 10 months

So you have no option but to wait for another 4 months till you can contact the department and ask them to expedite

Cheers


----------



## Vivek6_m

newbienz said:


> Most of the application are finalised in 6 months, but not all.
> Unfortunately your application has fallen in the other category
> A member today has reported getting grant after 718 days !!!!
> 
> The DIBP website shows current processing time of 6 to 10 months
> 
> So you have no option but to wait for another 4 months till you can contact the department and ask them to expedite
> 
> Cheers


Oh God.. Grant after 718 Days !! 

It's nearing 2 Years. The member should have got more Patience..


----------



## Vivek6_m

Many Applicants (Even Myself) find hard even to wait for a few months..


----------



## Kevin22

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am post 6 months. Does that mean done with the six month period and now have to wait for more????
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the application are finalised in 6 months, but not all.
> Unfortunately your application has fallen in the other category
> A member today has reported getting grant after 718 days !!!!
> 
> The DIBP website shows current processing time of 6 to 10 months
> 
> So you have no option but to wait for another 4 months till you can contact the department and ask them to expedite
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Should I keep any hopes for the next 4 months or just forget about it

As I have left my job


----------



## NB

Vivek6_m said:


> Many Applicants (Even Myself) find hard even to wait for a few months..


So evey time you get frustrated, just remember the case of 718 days

You will feel much better

A person with one leg feels bad only till such time that he sees a person with no legs



Cheers


----------



## hjauhari

maraikayer said:


> I think it would be best best to update dibp regarding your circumstances.
> 
> Even if you got your grant tomorrow, your spouse wouldn't be allowed to board the flight. So, you have to give birth in your home country. The process and time taken to add a newborn after you obtain PR is time and money-consuming.
> 
> Instead you hold your application now and add your new born. All of you'll get grant without having to go through a lot a paper work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


what in the case if he travels to Aus with his wife(might be at 5-7 months pregnancy) and delivers the baby in Aus,in that case baby would directly be eligible for australian citizenship.considering Flights allow womento travel till 5/6 months pregnancy.


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> Should I keep any hopes for the next 4 months or just forget about it
> 
> As I have left my job


No one on the forum including me can predict it 
You can get it tomorrow or not for another 1 year also
It’s not 1st come 1st served situation 
I got it in 15 days and as I said and another person had to wait for 718 days
In my view my case was even more complex then his case still I got it in 15 days

It totally depends on how you have structured your application and documents when uploading them 

These are uncertain times as far as Immigration is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

newbienz said:


> So evey time you get frustrated, just remember the case of 718 days
> 
> You will feel much better
> 
> A person with one leg feels bad only till such time that he sees a person with no legs
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




718 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

newbienz said:


> Most of the application are finalised in 6 months, but not all.
> Unfortunately your application has fallen in the other category
> A member today has reported getting grant after 718 days !!!!
> 
> The DIBP website shows current processing time of 6 to 10 months
> 
> So you have no option but to wait for another 4 months till you can contact the department and ask them to expedite
> 
> Cheers


Hi 

I'm now 7 months elapsed, 2nd CO contact on 02 Dec 2017
If the processing time return to 7 to 8 months and I call them when i reach 8 Months
Will they expedite my application? The response then will be after how much time?

Cheers


----------



## djdoller

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I keep any hopes for the next 4 months or just forget about it
> 
> As I have left my job
> 
> 
> 
> No one on the forum including me can predict it
> You can get it tomorrow or not for another 1 year also
> It’s not 1st come 1st served situation
> I got it in 15 days and as I said and another person had to wait for 718 days
> In my view my case was even more complex then his case still I got it in 15 days
> 
> It totally depends on how you have structured your application and documents when uploading them
> 
> These are uncertain times as far as Immigration is concerned
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

That is only called luck. No one is smarter here to predict about the grant. You are true.


----------



## maraikayer

hjauhari said:


> what in the case if he travels to Aus with his wife(might be at 5-7 months pregnancy) and delivers the baby in Aus,in that case baby would directly be eligible for australian citizenship.considering Flights allow womento travel till 5/6 months pregnancy.


Yes. But I'll assume giving birth there will cost a bomb. Can some senior members here give some insight, will insurance (Medicare) be provided for such people?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

maraikayer said:


> Yes. But I'll assume giving birth there will cost a bomb. Can some senior members here give some insight, will insurance (Medicare) be provided for such people?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If the couple have PR and are enrolled under Medicare then they can avail the free government hospitals for delivery without incurring any charges

They cannot take advantage of private insurance as they all have a 12 month no pregnancy related benefits 


But the main Uncertainty is the grant of the PR in time

Cheers


----------



## rsp69

mebo555 said:


> Thank you so much.. just a quick clarification though. what about our phone numbers? Our contact numbers might change, right? in that case, what if DIBP calls us and doesn't go through?


I did not ask them about phone numbers specifically.
Although, they did say that in-case they need to get in touch with us, they will do so via email (since we've lodged our application online).
Also, there is no provision to update (just) phone numbers on the 'Update Us' page in ImmiAccount. So, we need not worry about it 

Hope this helps 
Have a safe trip!


----------



## lingling

rsp69 said:


> I did not ask them about phone numbers specifically.
> Although, they did say that in-case they need to get in touch with us, they will do so via email (since we've lodged our application online).
> Also, there is no provision to update (just) phone numbers on the 'Update Us' page in ImmiAccount. So, we need not worry about it
> 
> Hope this helps
> Have a safe trip!


Hi, there's a new BVB received in your timeline. May i know what that is? If i got it right, i received IMMI commencement mail on the same day as u. Cant be 100% sure as i dont have access to immi account. My agent say no progress since then.


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Kevin22 said:


> I am post 6 months. Does that mean done with the six month period and now have to wait for more????


Anybody waiting since December 2016 for a grant? It has been over a year and still no Grant. One verification was done regarding form 1229 which was clarified physically in VFS office in November 2017.

Still no PR and waiting!!!


----------



## Btumbu

Hi, 

I am a Software Developer and my spouse is a Food Technologist. Will I be able to claim partner points? 
My partner is in Australia from 10 years. Is there any other way my partner could add points to me?

Total Points for 189 Visa - 65

EOI Submitted SC 189 with 65 points :- 31st Dec, 2017
EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 70 points: 31st Dec, 2017

How long is the wait with 65 points?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anvishnu1984

After lodging visa application, Should i update DIBP about my resignation which happened a month after visa lodgement. If so how?. Should i add a new employer name 
into any forms.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Btumbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Software Developer and my spouse is a Food Technologist. Will I be able to claim partner points?
> My partner is in Australia from 10 years. Is there any other way my partner could add points to me?
> 
> Total Points for 189 Visa - 65
> 
> EOI Submitted SC 189 with 65 points :- 31st Dec, 2017
> EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 70 points: 31st Dec, 2017
> 
> How long is the wait with 65 points?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If she is a PR holder or a citizen, as i can remember you cannot add her for points. And if not the case her skill and your skill should be in the same list to do so.
Also if she is a PR holder or citizen, u can go for Partner visa which should be easy and guaranteed chance??


----------



## Btumbu

Mahesh Vandote said:


> If she is a PR holder or a citizen, as i can remember you cannot add her for points. And if not the case her skill and your skill should be in the same list to do so.
> Also if she is a PR holder or citizen, u can go for Partner visa which should be easy and guaranteed chance??



Unfortunately he doesn't hold a PR. Found the below. I guess I can claim partner points
234212 Food Technologist - MLTSS
261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
Also, does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB

Btumbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Software Developer and my spouse is a Food Technologist. Will I be able to claim partner points?
> My partner is in Australia from 10 years. Is there any other way my partner could add points to me?
> 
> Total Points for 189 Visa - 65
> 
> EOI Submitted SC 189 with 65 points :- 31st Dec, 2017
> EOI Submitted SS 190 (NSW) with 70 points: 31st Dec, 2017
> 
> How long is the wait with 65 points?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please give the Anzsco code for both and on which visa is your wife in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Btumbu said:


> Unfortunately he doesn't hold a PR. Found the below. I guess I can claim partner points
> 
> 234212 Food Technologist - MLTSS
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
> 
> Also, does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If thats the case, he will have to do IELTS 6 each / PTE 50 each and get a positive skill assessment.

Im not too sure on the academic qualifications to use as the English requirement.


----------



## NB

anvishnu1984 said:


> After lodging visa application, Should i update DIBP about my resignation which happened a month after visa lodgement. If so how?. Should i add a new employer name
> into any forms.


You have to inform the department 
File a form 1022 
If you have already joined the new company then in the same form give the name of the company, your designation, and contact details 
If you are yet to join, then file another form 1022 and give the above details when you do join

Cheers


----------



## NB

Btumbu said:


> Unfortunately he doesn't hold a PR. Found the below. I guess I can claim partner points
> 234212 Food Technologist - MLTSS
> 261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
> Also, does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For claiming spouse points academic certificate will not do

You need PTEA or equivalent results 

Cheers


----------



## Btumbu

newbienz said:


> Please give the Anzsco code for both and on which visa is your wife in Australia
> 
> Cheers


Currently I am on 457. Below are the codes:
234212 Food Technologist - MLTSSL
261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
Does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do?

He did his Master in Australia and has got work experience of 3yrs as casual and 1yr as contract worker. Will his work experience be considered? Is it advisable to make him as primary applicant so that he will have points for his Master? 

He will have 75 points considering 3yrs of work exp in Australia including partner points.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB

Btumbu said:


> Currently I am on 457. Below are the codes:
> 234212 Food Technologist - MLTSSL
> 261312 Developer Programmer - MLTSSL
> Does he have to give PTE or his academic certificates will do?
> 
> He did his Master in Australia and has got work experience of 3yrs as casual and 1yr as contract worker. Will his work experience be considered? Is it advisable to make him as primary applicant so that he will have points for his Master?
> 
> He will have 75 points considering 3yrs of work exp in Australia including partner points.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


He will have to give PTE

I have no idea on what will be considered for assessment 
But to claim spouse points, both will anyways need to be assessed 

You can both apply independently , as both would have completed the entire process of points table
Whosoever gets invited first, use that invite
Simple

Cheers


----------



## rsp69

lingling said:


> Hi, there's a new BVB received in your timeline. May i know what that is? If i got it right, i received IMMI commencement mail on the same day as u. Cant be 100% sure as i dont have access to immi account. My agent say no progress since then.


Its Bridging Visa B (BVB).
I am visiting India for 4 weeks, so I needed to get permission to travel and re-enter Australia while my application is being processed.

I have had no correspondence since commencement email


----------



## 23188977

I missed my direct grant 
CO contacted today for functional English test of spouse. I had uploaded the IELTS test score but that was 12 months older, so now I need to send again new score. My husband recently took test again, unfortunately I thought IELTS test would work.I wish I would have uploaded it in advance.

Just a small query from experts that from pte site I have submitted the request to send score to dibp today. As per confirmation email it would take 1 or 2 days.should I press IP button after two days or today itself?

Visa submitted date:25/10/2017
233912.


----------



## alex.alter

my asc assessment is going to expire in a couple of months. anybody know the impact of this to the visa application ?


----------



## alex.alter

23188977 said:


> I missed my direct grant
> CO contacted today for functional English test of spouse. I had uploaded the IELTS test score but that was 12 months older, so now I need to send again new score. My husband recently took test again, unfortunately I thought IELTS test would work.I wish I would have uploaded it in advance.
> 
> Just a small query from experts that from pte site I have submitted the request to send score to dibp today. As per confirmation email it would take 1 or 2 days.should I press IP button after two days or today itself?
> 
> Visa submitted date:25/10/2017
> 233912.


pte account shows whether and when the application was delivered. click scores. expand the exam.


----------



## 23188977

alex.alter said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed my direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted today for functional English test of spouse. I had uploaded the IELTS test score but that was 12 months older, so now I need to send again new score. My husband recently took test again, unfortunately I thought IELTS test would work.I wish I would have uploaded it in advance.
> 
> Just a small query from experts that from pte site I have submitted the request to send score to dibp today. As per confirmation email it would take 1 or 2 days.should I press IP button after two days or today itself?
> 
> Visa submitted date:25/10/2017
> 233912.
> 
> 
> 
> pte account shows whether and when the application was delivered. click scores. expand the exam.
Click to expand...

Today I have pressed the tab to send scores ,earlier it was not requested.


----------



## yatin888

23188977 said:


> I missed my direct grant
> CO contacted today for functional English test of spouse. I had uploaded the IELTS test score but that was 12 months older, so now I need to send again new score. My husband recently took test again, unfortunately I thought IELTS test would work.I wish I would have uploaded it in advance.
> 
> Just a small query from experts that from pte site I have submitted the request to send score to dibp today. As per confirmation email it would take 1 or 2 days.should I press IP button after two days or today itself?
> 
> Visa submitted date:25/10/2017
> 233912.


Isn't IELTS score valid for 2 years?

My spouse gave IELTS on AUG 2016. Should she give it again?
I am claiming additional 5 points for spouse's skill assessment.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## mpathak9

No grant is reported here for last 2 days. Any grant post 27th october?


----------



## AmazingTiger

yatin888 said:


> Isn't IELTS score valid for 2 years?
> 
> My spouse gave IELTS on AUG 2016. Should she give it again?
> I am claiming additional 5 points for spouse's skill assessment.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


For dependent's proof of functional English test score must be from within 12 months.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112

Did anyone with October lodgement and immicommencement email received grant ??


----------



## NB

yatin888 said:


> Isn't IELTS score valid for 2 years?
> 
> My spouse gave IELTS on AUG 2016. Should she give it again?
> I am claiming additional 5 points for spouse's skill assessment.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


IELTS scores are in fact valid for 3 years not 2/years as mentioned on their website

It’s only the functional English scores which are valid for just 1 year

Your wife scores are valid till AUG 2019

Relax

Cheers


----------



## apbtn

Guys! With grace of god today me and my wife got 189 visa direct grant after 78 days of wait. 
I suggest all to front upload all the docs including health and pcc for direct grant. 
Best wishes to all.
Thank you


----------



## NAVK

apbtn said:


> Guys! With grace of god today me and my wife got 189 visa direct grant after 78 days of wait.
> I suggest all to front upload all the docs including health and pcc for direct grant.
> Best wishes to all.
> Thank you


Congrats!! What’s the date of lodgement?


----------



## yikes297

NAVK said:


> Congrats!! What’s the date of lodgement?


Should be 24th Oct 2017, as it was mentioned 78 days wait


----------



## Gopsat

Praveen1112 said:


> Did anyone with October lodgement and immicommencement email received grant ??


Nope ....still waiting...lodge date Oct 1st....immi comm mail Nov 22.


----------



## apbtn

Lodgement date is 25th October 2017.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

apbtn said:


> Guys! With grace of god today me and my wife got 189 visa direct grant after 78 days of wait.
> I suggest all to front upload all the docs including health and pcc for direct grant.
> Best wishes to all.
> Thank you


Congrats. Did you have any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

newbienz said:


> IELTS scores are in fact valid for 3 years not 2/years as mentioned on their website
> 
> It’s only the functional English scores which are valid for just 1 year
> 
> Your wife scores are valid till AUG 2019
> 
> Relax
> 
> Cheers


I am prime applicant and my husband is dependent ..althogh i am not claiming any points for my husband.
he gave IELTS on oct 2016 and got functional score
i lodged visa on 25 th aug..at that time score was valid
got Co contact on 3rd oct for some doc
i am scared and dont want 2nd co contca for this IELTS thing
although it was valid at the time of lodgement.
Please advise if i should upload english certificate from his college?


----------



## perfect_devil

HS2MS said:


> I am prime applicant and my husband is dependent ..althogh i am not claiming any points for my husband.
> he gave IELTS on oct 2016 and got functional score
> i lodged visa on 25 th aug..at that time score was valid
> got Co contact on 3rd oct for some doc
> i am scared and dont want 2nd co contca for this IELTS thing
> although it was valid at the time of lodgement.
> Please advise if i should upload english certificate from his college?


You better upload the functional english certificate from college. It will give you peace of mind and no chance of a CO contact for English.


----------



## anu2110

Hi,
I am super happy to inform that I have been granted direct PR (for me, my husband and son). I had lodged my application on 26th October and completed medical, PCC and uploading all documents by 8th november.
I need to make my first entry by 8th november 2018. Any help on the next path I need to take will be highly appreciated.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

anu2110 said:


> Hi,
> I am super happy to inform that I have been granted direct PR (for me, my husband and son). I had lodged my application on 26th October and completed medical, PCC and uploading all documents by 8th november.
> I need to make my first entry by 8th november 2018. Any help on the next path I need to take will be highly appreciated.


Congrats. Could you let us know if there was any employment verification? Did you also upload form 80?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenVilo

anu2110 said:


> Hi,
> I am super happy to inform that I have been granted direct PR (for me, my husband and son). I had lodged my application on 26th October and completed medical, PCC and uploading all documents by 8th november.
> I need to make my first entry by 8th november 2018. Any help on the next path I need to take will be highly appreciated.


Congrats  Wish the dates would start coming close to December as I lodged 9 Dec  Can't wait to get approval on our visa and start planning.

I would say you should try and find employment asap and just pack up everything and move


----------



## anu2110

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Could you let us know if there was any employment verification? Did you also upload form 80?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi,
I do not know if there was any employment verification. The list of documents I submitted for employment proof are as follows:
1. 1st job service letter
2. salary slips (one per quarter for all years claimed)
3. Form 16 for all years
4. statutory declaration of work done from my manager
5. bank statements for 2nd job
6. employer reference letter for 2nd job

Also I submitted form 80, 1221 and two weeks back submitted form 1281 as I read someone's case where CO had asked for it (though I don't think it is required).


----------



## HARINDERJEET

anu2110 said:


> Hi,
> I am super happy to inform that I have been granted direct PR (for me, my husband and son). I had lodged my application on 26th October and completed medical, PCC and uploading all documents by 8th november.
> I need to make my first entry by 8th november 2018. Any help on the next path I need to take will be highly appreciated.


congrats anu2110....


----------



## alexmc17

Hi,

Could anyone please confirm what does this mean under my health assessment tab? What I can make out of it is that the initial medical tests were cleared by me and have been submitted to DIBP. 

"Health clearance provided – no action required
(14964494)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime. "

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> I am prime applicant and my husband is dependent ..althogh i am not claiming any points for my husband.
> he gave IELTS on oct 2016 and got functional score
> i lodged visa on 25 th aug..at that time score was valid
> got Co contact on 3rd oct for some doc
> i am scared and dont want 2nd co contca for this IELTS thing
> although it was valid at the time of lodgement.
> Please advise if i should upload english certificate from his college?


The IELTS score for functional English is no longer valid . it expired in oct 207
You should ASAP upload the English medium language certificate from the college and his degree 


Cheers


----------



## NB

alexmc17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please confirm what does this mean under my health assessment tab? What I can make out of it is that the initial medical tests were cleared by me and have been submitted to DIBP.
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> (14964494)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime. "
> 
> Thanks in advance


It means what is says

As far as the applicant health is concerned, the department has no issues on the same

They will be processing the rest of your application and let you know if they need any more documents, or give you the grant

Cheers


----------



## anu2110

alexmc17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please confirm what does this mean under my health assessment tab? What I can make out of it is that the initial medical tests were cleared by me and have been submitted to DIBP.
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> (14964494)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime. "
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think it implies that you have completed your medicals.


----------



## shobhgarg

So No more grants since 8th Jan for the people which had CO contact.


----------



## 23188977

23188977 said:


> alex.alter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed my direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted today for functional English test of spouse. I had uploaded the IELTS test score but that was 12 months older, so now I need to send again new score. My husband recently took test again, unfortunately I thought IELTS test would work.I wish I would have uploaded it in advance.
> 
> Just a small query from experts that from pte site I have submitted the request to send score to dibp today. As per confirmation email it would take 1 or 2 days.should I press IP button after two days or today itself?
> 
> Visa submitted date:25/10/2017
> 233912.
> 
> 
> 
> pte account shows whether and when the application was delivered. click scores. expand the exam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today I have pressed the tab to send scores ,earlier it was not requested.
Click to expand...

Can someone suggest me that should I upload PDF of pte score or sending through PTE to DIBP would be sufficient?


----------



## Kevin22

shobhgarg said:


> So No more grants since 8th Jan for the people which had CO contact.



When was you co contact????


----------



## shobhgarg

Kevin22 said:


> When was you co contact????


_______________________________________________________

My timelines:

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)


----------



## smaikap

I lodged my allocation on 07 Jan 2018 and front loaded all the documents including Form 80, 1221 and medical.

I gave PTE October, 2017 and my wife gave IELTS in August 2017. I have uploaded both scorecards in ImmiAccount.

1. Given the somewhat routine request of sending the result by CO, should I send the result from PTE website to DIBP right now and attach the confirmation mail as a PDF or screenshot to my application?

2. Should I do the same for my wife also? What would be the process for IELTS??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmc17

newbienz said:


> It means what is says
> 
> As far as the applicant health is concerned, the department has no issues on the same
> 
> They will be processing the rest of your application and let you know if they need any more documents, or give you the grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot newbienz, now let me wait and watch for a direct grant or a CO contact. 

Ta


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi folks,

Hopefully tomorrow the panel clinic will upload my daughter's medical report after the completion of chain of examinations:

Montox- Positive
Xhest X ray- Some doubt to panel clininc
Sputum Culture Test - Negative
Repeated chest X ray- No traces of TB were found
FNAC- Negative


Now my query is that after the panel clinic will upload the reports should:

1) I have to upload the reports (downloaded from e medical client) in immi account ?
2) Any other thing to do after ?

any suggestions in this regards will be highly appreciated.


----------



## nabzz

experts need some help.

A guy having about 7 years of experience in a marketing role with an MBA in marketing, what are options does he have of migrating to australia, which visa options are available to him?

Also if he considers the 489 option does his wife's brother-in-law qualify as a relative willing to sponsor him?


----------



## HS2MS

Need help!
If functional english certficate has to be made from yyy college and on degree only xxx university is mentioned , not the college name
Then letterhead of college wil contain its college name and university.
will it create any confusion as degree donot mention college name?


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> Need help!
> If functional english certficate has to be made from yyy college and on degree only xxx university is mentioned , not the college name
> Then letterhead of college wil contain its college name and university.
> will it create any confusion as degree donot mention college name?


The ideal situation would have been if the degree had the college name also

You can take a chance if the college certificate you take, gives the name of the applicant, Roll number, period of study, course name and the degree certificate number, so that the CO can link the 2 documents with some confidence 

Also try to get a rubber seal of the college on the letter for authenticity 

Cheers


----------



## HS2MS

newbienz said:


> The ideal situation would have been if the degree had the college name also
> 
> You can take a chance if the college certificate you take, gives the name of the applicant, Roll number, period of study, course name and the degree certificate number, so that the CO can link the 2 documents with some confidence
> 
> Also try to get a rubber seal of the college on the letter for authenticity
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply.
Although i have uploaded college degree luckily degree mentions that "Medium of language: English"
is this letter still needed from college?


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Although i have uploaded college degree luckily degree mentions that "Medium of language: English"
> is this letter still needed from college?


Yes

Cheers


----------



## shobhgarg

HS2MS said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Although i have uploaded college degree luckily degree mentions that "Medium of language: English"
> is this letter still needed from college?


___________________________________

Don't take chances, upload a separate letter. Issued from the college.


----------



## HS2MS

shobhgarg said:


> ___________________________________
> 
> Don't take chances, upload a separate letter. Issued from the college.


Thanks for your reply.
functional certifciate from bachelor or master is required ?

Only functional certficate from college where master degree was done will suffice?


----------



## churek

Question, from Received > Information requested >
Assessment in progress, it means CO was already assigned right and applicant already provided the info.

Are there cases where status is in Received for a long time then directly goes to Finalised? Is this the one they call direct grant?

Or all application will go Assessment in progress status?


----------



## NB

churek said:


> Question, from Received > Information requested >
> Assessment in progress, it means CO was already assigned right and applicant already provided the info.
> 
> Are there cases where status is in Received for a long time then directly goes to Finalised? Is this the one they call direct grant?
> 
> Or all application will go Assessment in progress status?


My application went from submitted to received to finalised directly 
I am not sure even if it changed to received or not
It may have been directly from submitted to finalised
Cheers


----------



## churek

newbienz said:


> My application went from submitted to received to finalised directly
> I am not sure even if it changed to received or not
> 
> Cheers


I see, thanks. Atleast if example your application is still in Received status for say 5 months, high chance it will be direct (unless you're realy unlucky).


----------



## HS2MS

HS2MS said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> functional certifciate from bachelor or master is required ?
> 
> Only functional certficate from college where master degree was done will suffice?


can anybody comment if functional english certifcate from bachelor or master is needed?
Higher degree is sufficent or we need both?


----------



## shobhgarg

HS2MS said:


> can anybody comment if functional english certifcate from bachelor or master is needed?
> Higher degree is sufficent or we need both?


______________________________________________

One from your school + other one from Bachelor's degree should be sufficient.


----------



## NB

shobhgarg said:


> ______________________________________________
> 
> One from your school + other one from Bachelor's degree should be sufficient.


It need not be both 
Even 1 is sufficient as long as it is in the correct format
I gave for my spouse only the school certificate without any issues

Cheers


----------



## nabzz

nabzz said:


> experts need some help.
> 
> A guy having about 7 years of experience in a marketing role with an MBA in marketing, what are options does he have of migrating to australia, which visa options are available to him?
> 
> Also if he considers the 489 option does his wife's brother-in-law qualify as a relative willing to sponsor him?



Anyone? ^^


----------



## shobhgarg

shobhgarg said:


> ______________________________________________
> 
> One from your school + other one from Bachelor's degree should be sufficient.


___

How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result of an overall band score of at least 147 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening and the test must have been taken on or after 1 January 2015. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.
Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## HS2MS

updating docs..does affect dates ??
my lodgement date ;25 aug 2017
co contact - 3rd oct 2017
IP button pressed - 3rd oct 2017

if i upload doc now, will it affect my dates?


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> updating docs..does affect dates ??
> my lodgement date ;25 aug 2017
> co contact - 3rd oct 2017
> IP button pressed - 3rd oct 2017
> 
> if i upload doc now, will it affect my dates?



what is the documents that you have realised after 6 months since applying that you have forgotten to upload ?

Is it really Important and really helps your case ?

If you keep uploading random documents, then obviously you are going to delay your processing 

Cheers


----------



## deeptidove

*Visa processing time*

I have completed uploading all the documents for 189 visa on Dec 29, 2017.
I have 75 points and I applied for senior software engineer role.

So, how long do you think it will take for me to get the Visa?


----------



## HS2MS

newbienz said:


> what is the documents that you have realised after 6 months since applying that you have forgotten to upload ?
> 
> Is it really Important and really helps your case ?
> 
> If you keep uploading random documents, then obviously you are going to delay your processing
> 
> Cheers


Actually my husband is dependent applicant and i am not claiming any points for him.
so we uploaded IELTS score which has functional score hence was valid for a year 24vsept 2016-24 sept 2017

score was valid at the time of lodgement as we lodged on 25th aug. Co contacted for attested copy of pcc on 3rd oct...although he didnt ask for such doc at that time also.
But just to avoid second Co contact , i want to upload functional certificate from his master degree college.
so i was jst thinking i will upload if it doensot delay my application further


----------



## NB

deeptidove said:


> I have completed uploading all the documents for 189 visa on Dec 29, 2017.
> I have 75 points and I applied for senior software engineer role.
> 
> So, how long do you think it will take for me to get the Visa?


The role of points is over once you get the invite
Now your application will Be treated at par with all other applications irrespective of the points and Anzsco code

The time taken for processing depends upon the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents you have uploaded

Majority of the application are currently being finalised around the 6 month time point 
So you can use that as an indicator 

Cheers


----------



## HS2MS

HS2MS said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the documents that you have realised after 6 months since applying that you have forgotten to upload ?
> 
> Is it really Important and really helps your case ?
> 
> If you keep uploading random documents, then obviously you are going to delay your processing
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my husband is dependent applicant and i am not claiming any points for him.
> so we uploaded IELTS score which has functional score hence was valid for a year 24vsept 2016-24 sept 2017
> 
> score was valid at the time of lodgement as we lodged on 25th aug. Co contacted for attested copy of pcc on 3rd oct...although he didnt ask for such doc at that time also.
> But just to avoid second Co contact , i want to upload functional certificate from his master degree college.
> so i was jst thinking i will upload if it doensot delay my application further
Click to expand...

Can you please help me in my case
.i should upload or not?
I don't want to delay my case ..its already been long and neither want any further co contact


----------



## klusarun

anu2110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am super happy to inform that I have been granted direct PR (for me, my husband and son). I had lodged my application on 26th October and completed medical, PCC and uploading all documents by 8th november.
> 
> I need to make my first entry by 8th november 2018. Any help on the next path I need to take will be highly appreciated.




Congrats


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> Actually my husband is dependent applicant and i am not claiming any points for him.
> so we uploaded IELTS score which has functional score hence was valid for a year 24vsept 2016-24 sept 2017
> 
> score was valid at the time of lodgement as we lodged on 25th aug. Co contacted for attested copy of pcc on 3rd oct...although he didnt ask for such doc at that time also.
> But just to avoid second Co contact , i want to upload functional certificate from his master degree college.
> so i was jst thinking i will upload if it doensot delay my application further


What is a functional certificate ?
I have not heard of it ?

Cheers


----------



## missionaus18

newbienz said:


> The IELTS score for functional English is no longer valid . it expired in oct 207
> 
> You should ASAP upload the English medium language certificate from the college and his degree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi Newbinz,

My wife is primary applicant and I am applying as a dependent but we have claimed 5 points of dependent.I have taken Ielts in March ,2015 and my wife has taken PTE in Oct 2016.

Previously i was on impression that scores would be sufficient ?

I am going to lodge my visa application 

So please suggest do we require functional english certificate for both of us from the college?

Thanks!!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

newbienz said:


> HS2MS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am prime applicant and my husband is dependent ..althogh i am not claiming any points for my husband.
> he gave IELTS on oct 2016 and got functional score
> i lodged visa on 25 th aug..at that time score was valid
> got Co contact on 3rd oct for some doc
> i am scared and dont want 2nd co contca for this IELTS thing
> although it was valid at the time of lodgement.
> Please advise if i should upload english certificate from his college?
> 
> 
> 
> The IELTS score for functional English is no longer valid . it expired in oct 207
> You should ASAP upload the English medium language certificate from the college and his degree
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Degree was already uploaded with application at the time of lodgement
Does this upload affect my dates or delay process


----------



## NB

missionaus18 said:


> Hi Newbinz,
> 
> My wife is primary applicant and I am applying as a dependent but we have claimed 5 points of dependent.I have taken Ielts in March ,2015 and my wife has taken PTE in Oct 2016.
> 
> Previously i was on impression that scores would be sufficient ?
> 
> I am going to lodge my visa application
> 
> So please suggest do we require functional english certificate for both of us from the college?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Functional English evidence is required for dependent who doesn’t have an English test scrore
You have a valid IELTS score so you are good
Nothing further is required,on this front from your end

Cheers


----------



## missionaus18

newbienz said:


> Functional English evidence is required for dependent who doesn’t have an English test scrore
> 
> You have a valid IELTS score so you are good
> 
> Nothing further is required,on this front from your end
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




But my IELTS score is 2.10 years old and you have mentioned for functional english the score should be within 12 months.

So little bit confused here.please help!!


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> Degree was already uploaded with application at the time of lodgement
> Does this upload affect my dates or delay process


I presume that the degree only was not uploaded but you also uploaded the certificate from the college that the course was taught in English

If so then there is no reason for any delay in your processing 

Cheers


----------



## HS2MS

newbienz said:


> HS2MS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Degree was already uploaded with application at the time of lodgement
> Does this upload affect my dates or delay process
> 
> 
> 
> I presume that the degree only was not uploaded but you also uploaded the certificate from the college that the course was taught in English
> 
> If so then there is no reason for any delay in your processing
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Sorry ..not able to understand your reply
I am saying college degree was already uploaded at the time lodgement(25 Aug) alongwith ielts score with score 4.5 which was valid till 24 sept
Got co contact on 3rd Oct but no request for functional English certificate
Questiin 1:Shall I upload functional English certificate from college also ?
Question 2: if it is required to upload certificate then does this upload delay my application as already 5th month is ongoing from date of lodgement?


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> Sorry ..not able to understand your reply
> I am saying college degree was already uploaded at the time lodgement(25 Aug) alongwith ielts score with score 4.5 which was valid till 24 sept
> Got co contact on 3rd Oct but no request for functional English certificate
> Questiin 1:Shall I upload functional English certificate from college also ?
> Question 2: if it is required to upload certificate then does this upload delay my application as already 5th month is ongoing from date of lodgement?


IELTS functional English score has to be valid on the date of grant.
The test was done on 25 sep 2016 so,the score expired,on 24 sep 2017
( please write years also in future posts to avoid confusion)
As it is no longer valid so that chapter is closed

Now to prove that the dependant has functional English, you have to submit the evidence in 2 parts
The college degree which you have already uploaded 
The second part is a letter from the college giving details of the dependent and confirming that the course undertaken by the student was taught entirely in English

I presume you have procured the same but have still not uploaded it.
Please upload it ASAP and if not even procured, then procure it immediately and upload

I hope it’s crystal clear

Cheers


----------



## HS2MS

newbienz said:


> HS2MS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ..not able to understand your reply
> I am saying college degree was already uploaded at the time lodgement(25 Aug) alongwith ielts score with score 4.5 which was valid till 24 sept
> Got co contact on 3rd Oct but no request for functional English certificate
> Questiin 1:Shall I upload functional English certificate from college also ?
> Question 2: if it is required to upload certificate then does this upload delay my application as already 5th month is ongoing from date of lodgement?
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS functional English score has to be valid on the date of grant.
> As it is no longer valid so that chapter is closed
> 
> Now to prove that the dependant has functional English, you have to submit the evidence in 2 parts
> The college degree which you have already uploaded
> The second part is a letter from the college giving details of the dependent and confirming that the course undertaken by the student was taught entirely in English
> 
> I presume you have procured the same but have still not uploaded it.
> Please upload it ASAP and if not even procured, then procure it immediately and upload
> 
> I hope it’s crystal clear
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Yes thanks.. Does this affect my processing time and dates?


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> Yes thanks.. Does this affect my processing time and dates?


Whether it affects the processing or not is not important, as it is not in your hand and nor can you do anything about it.
You upload it and wait for the next CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## anindyaz

I saw a similar post and thought of checking my case as well.

I mentioned earlier that I lodged the visa on 5th Sep and received CO contact on 10th Oct for USA PCC, Form 80 and PTEA scores to be sent via PTE website for me and my wife. In case I don't have any one of these available and can be delayed due to a third party I can send them the proof of application. I submitted all the docs apart from the USA PCC since I was yet to receive that. However, I submitted the proof of submission for USA PCC and pressed the IP button since I was not expecting to get the USA PCC within the given 28 days. I received the PCC on 19th Dec and uploaded that and also replied back via email to the CO since I didn't have any option to press the IP button again.

Do you guys feel I can do anything else apart from this? Maybe I could have waited for the USA PCC before pressing the IP button, but I was not very sure what to do and hence I did so when I provided the other docs and USA PCC application proof. Please advise. It's over 5 months since I lodged the visa so I am a bit skeptic whether I should drop an email again informing the same to the CO or not (about pressing the IP button earlier and USA PCC provided later).


----------



## tasi

Hi, 

I lodged my visa on 9th of november and now i am going to upload form 80. I am a bit confused about the part which asks for my employmwnt history. The problem is as such

The visa application form just asks for my employment history in the last 10 years, which i assume is paid employment. 

But form 80 includes volunteer/umpaid work as employment as well. 

I did one day a week (volunteer) at an engineering company during my studies in australia which i did not mention on the visa form. Would it be a problem if i mentioned it on form 80??


----------



## AmazingTiger

anindyaz said:


> I saw a similar post and thought of checking my case as well.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that I lodged the visa on 5th Sep and received CO contact on 10th Oct for USA PCC, Form 80 and PTEA scores to be sent via PTE website for me and my wife. In case I don't have any one of these available and can be delayed due to a third party I can send them the proof of application. I submitted all the docs apart from the USA PCC since I was yet to receive that. However, I submitted the proof of submission for USA PCC and pressed the IP button since I was not expecting to get the USA PCC within the given 28 days. I received the PCC on 19th Dec and uploaded that and also replied back via email to the CO since I didn't have any option to press the IP button again.
> 
> Do you guys feel I can do anything else apart from this? Maybe I could have waited for the USA PCC before pressing the IP button, but I was not very sure what to do and hence I did so when I provided the other docs and USA PCC application proof. Please advise. It's over 5 months since I lodged the visa so I am a bit skeptic whether I should drop an email again informing the same to the CO or not (about pressing the IP button earlier and USA PCC provided later).


1) you have not done anything wrong. So long as you uploaded the PCC under the right 'type', there is nothing more left for you to do nowm

2)5 months is still within the published timelines.

IMO, it is difficult but you have sit it out patiently. Nothing more to do but wait.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anindyaz

AmazingTiger said:


> 1) you have not done anything wrong. So long as you uploaded the PCC under the right 'type', there is nothing more left for you to do nowm
> 
> 2)5 months is still within the published timelines.
> 
> IMO, it is difficult but you have sit it out patiently. Nothing more to do but wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Hi AmazingTiger

Thanks for the clarification. Well it's true that sitting out patiently is tough, but at the same time, it's not only me but several thousand people are waiting. It is not a choice but a necessity for us all. I just wanted to check if anything else can be done or not which you already clarified.

Regards


----------



## ammarmp

newbienz said:


> IELTS functional English score has to be valid on the date of grant.
> The test was done on 25 sep 2016 so,the score expired,on 24 sep 2017
> ( please write years also in future posts to avoid confusion)
> As it is no longer valid so that chapter is closed
> 
> 
> Cheers


This is not correct.. The English test has to be valid AT THE TIME of visa application. It's on the website too.

Generally, the only things which are required to be valid at the time of grant are pcc and med


----------



## ammarmp

HS2MS said:


> Actually my husband is dependent applicant and i am not claiming any points for him.
> so we uploaded IELTS score which has functional score hence was valid for a year 24vsept 2016-24 sept 2017
> 
> score was valid at the time of lodgement as we lodged on 25th aug. Co contacted for attested copy of pcc on 3rd oct...although he didnt ask for such doc at that time also.
> But just to avoid second Co contact , i want to upload functional certificate from his master degree college.
> so i was jst thinking i will upload if it doensot delay my application further


Nothing is required as far as functional English proof is concerned

Cheers


----------



## netsatan7

Dear All,

I have been contacted by CO and they asked to provide a Statutory Declaration with Photographic Evidences to prove that the infant picture of my son on the passport is same as the picture on the Medical Assessment. 

Has any one provided a similar declaration, if yes can you share the format? Should I insert multiple pictures or what should be the course of action? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB

ammarmp said:


> This is not correct.. The English test has to be valid AT THE TIME of visa application. It's on the website too.
> 
> Generally, the only things which are required to be valid at the time of grant are pcc and med


I am not sure about that because it says :

An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

Because they have added that it can be done during visa application processing, I have presumed that it has to be valid on the date if the grant

This has not been mentioned in any other tests

If that is not so I stand corrected 

Cheers


----------



## sonamt

newbienz said:


> I am not sure about that because it says :
> 
> 
> 
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they have added that it can be done during visa application processing, I have presumed that it has to be valid on the date if the grant
> 
> 
> 
> This has not been mentioned in any other tests
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not so I stand corrected
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




But there is an "OR" condition before ...done during visa application processing. Just my interpretation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sonamt said:


> But there is an "OR" condition before ...done during visa application processing. Just my interpretation!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This question does not have any implications of visa rejection unlike other clauses

Even if a member is wrong in interpreting the rules, he gets a chance to submit new scores or evidence or worse come worse 4,800 AUD and get the grant
So I will not apply too much mind to this interpretation 

I am sure you are correct and I am wrong 

Cheers


----------



## HS2MS

newbienz said:


> sonamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is an "OR" condition before ...done during visa application processing. Just my interpretation!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This question does not have any implications of visa rejection unlike other clauses
> 
> Even if a member is wrong in interpreting the rules, he gets a chance to submit new scores or evidence or worse come worse 4,800 AUD and get the grant
> So I will not apply too much mind to this interpretation
> 
> I am sure you are correct and I am wrong
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Now I am confused....shall I upload?
If an uploading extra doc does not harm and don't affect my timelines ..I will upload....if it can affect timeline and is not necessary.. I will leave
Can anybody please share opinion


----------



## HARINDERJEET

*Uploading medical report*



HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow the panel clinic will upload my daughter's medical report after the completion of chain of examinations:
> 
> Montox- Positive
> Xhest X ray- Some doubt to panel clininc
> Sputum Culture Test - Negative
> Repeated chest X ray- No traces of TB were found
> FNAC- Negative
> 
> 
> Now my query is that after the panel clinic will upload the reports should:
> 
> 1) I have to upload the reports (downloaded from e medical client) in immi account ?
> 2) Any other thing to do after ?
> 
> any suggestions in this regards will be highly appreciated.


any suggestions plz.....???????


----------



## AmazingTiger

HARINDERJEET said:


> any suggestions plz.....???????


AFAIK, medical reports are shared by the immigration doctors directly with DIBP. So long as you see "no further action required from applicant" a few days after the tests you are good. Nothing more to upload or do unless you receive specific instructions from the DIBP.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

AmazingTiger said:


> AFAIK, medical reports are shared by the immigration doctors directly with DIBP. So long as you see "no further action required from applicant" a few days after the tests you are good. Nothing more to upload or do unless you receive specific instructions from the DIBP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


thnx for the suggestions bro....


----------



## NGN2017

All, My wife and myself got grant (189) today. 
At this outset a BIG thanks for expat forum members and contributors.
This is indeed a data bank of very useful information.

Relevant dates and details
Visa lodged date: 29 Oct 2017
Occupation: Accountant (General)
Documents were uploaded in various phases between 13 Nov 2017 to 5 Dec 2017 including Form 80 and 1221
Medicas and PCC : November 2017
IED : 8 November 2018

Also worth mentioning that I did not have an employment verification call. 

Let me know if you have queries.


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey everybody 

Can somebody help me here ?

I got my ACS assessment as follows

The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

06/10 - 06/14 – 4 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Engineer in COMPANY A
07/14 - 08/17 – 3 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Architect in COMPANY B

However, my reference letter from my COMPANY B contains

Software Architect 1st,July,2014 - 31st,Dec,2016 
Senior Software Architect 1st,Jan,2017 - Currently Employed


I have filled the EOI with details as per ACS. 

Are the different designations in my COMPANY B going to be a problem while loadging the visa?

Thanks


----------



## harsm123

NGN2017 said:


> All, My wife and myself got grant (189) today.
> At this outset a BIG thanks for expat forum members and contributors.
> This is indeed a data bank of very useful information.
> 
> Relevant dates and details
> Visa lodged date: 29 Oct 2017
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Documents were uploaded in various phases between 13 Nov 2017 to 5 Dec 2017 including Form 80 and 1221
> Medicas and PCC : November 2017
> IED : 8 November 2018
> 
> Also worth mentioning that I did not have an employment verification call.
> 
> Let me know if you have queries.


Great News Congratulationss..!!


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Can somebody help me here ?
> 
> I got my ACS assessment as follows
> 
> The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 06/10 - 06/14 – 4 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Engineer in COMPANY A
> 07/14 - 08/17 – 3 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Architect in COMPANY B
> 
> However, my reference letter from my COMPANY B contains
> 
> Software Architect 1st,July,2014 - 31st,Dec,2016
> Senior Software Architect 1st,Jan,2017 - Currently Employed
> 
> 
> I have filled the EOI with details as per ACS.
> 
> Are the different designations in my COMPANY B going to be a problem while loadging the visa?
> 
> Thanks


When you applied to ACS for assessment, did you give breakup of your 2 designations in Company B correctly ?

Cheers


----------



## harsm123

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Can somebody help me here ?
> 
> I got my ACS assessment as follows
> 
> The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 06/10 - 06/14 – 4 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Engineer in COMPANY A
> 07/14 - 08/17 – 3 year(s) 1 month(s) Senior Software Architect in COMPANY B
> 
> However, my reference letter from my COMPANY B contains
> 
> Software Architect 1st,July,2014 - 31st,Dec,2016
> Senior Software Architect 1st,Jan,2017 - Currently Employed
> 
> 
> I have filled the EOI with details as per ACS.
> 
> Are the different designations in my COMPANY B going to be a problem while loadging the visa?
> 
> Thanks


Normally Designations dont impact.. I have seen people with Manager designations applying on Software Engineer and getting grant..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

harsm123 said:


> Normally Designations dont impact.. I have seen people with Manager designations applying on Software Engineer and getting grant..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


If that be the case, then the column for the designation should be removed from the forms

Please don’t encourage members to submit wrong designation 
They may fall into serious trouble if they follow yiur advice blindly 

Cheers


----------



## harsm123

newbienz said:


> If that be the case, then the column for the designation should be removed from the forms
> 
> Cheers


Not sure if there are cases . This happened with one of my colleagues.. he s holding grant. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla

newbienz said:


> When you applied to ACS for assessment, did you give breakup of your 2 designations in Company B correctly ?
> 
> Cheers


When I applied to ACS, I mentioned my current designation only for the entire period in Company B. But that should have been ACS job to check correctly from my reference letter, right?


----------



## NB

dheerajsingla said:


> When I applied to ACS, I mentioned my current designation only for the entire period in Company B. But that should have been ACS job to check correctly from my reference letter, right?


If you want to play the blame game..so be it

As I was mentioning in another thread, it’s easiest to put the blame on others when in most cases the major portion of the blame lies on oneself


Cheers


----------



## dheerajsingla

newbienz said:


> If you want to play the blame game..so be it
> 
> As I was mentioning in another thread, it’s easiest to put the blame on others when in most cases the major portion of the blame lies on oneself
> 
> 
> Cheers


So what can be done in my scenario?


----------



## NB

dheerajsingla said:


> So what can be done in my scenario?


When was the assessment done ?

Cheers


----------



## klusarun

NGN2017 said:


> All, My wife and myself got grant (189) today.
> At this outset a BIG thanks for expat forum members and contributors.
> This is indeed a data bank of very useful information.
> 
> Relevant dates and details
> Visa lodged date: 29 Oct 2017
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Documents were uploaded in various phases between 13 Nov 2017 to 5 Dec 2017 including Form 80 and 1221
> Medicas and PCC : November 2017
> IED : 8 November 2018
> 
> Also worth mentioning that I did not have an employment verification call.
> 
> Let me know if you have queries.




Congrats


----------



## HS2MS

harsm123 said:


> Great News Congratulationss..!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


does this mean uploading doc even after IP button pressed doesnot affect the original lodgment date or Co contact date..and doesnot delay the process?


----------



## alexmc17

NGN2017 said:


> All, My wife and myself got grant (189) today.
> At this outset a BIG thanks for expat forum members and contributors.
> This is indeed a data bank of very useful information.
> 
> Relevant dates and details
> Visa lodged date: 29 Oct 2017
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Documents were uploaded in various phases between 13 Nov 2017 to 5 Dec 2017 including Form 80 and 1221
> Medicas and PCC : November 2017
> IED : 8 November 2018
> 
> Also worth mentioning that I did not have an employment verification call.
> 
> Let me know if you have queries.


Many congratulations, and you now have a happy new year


----------



## dheerajsingla

newbienz said:


> When was the assessment done ?
> 
> Cheers


20th September,2017


----------



## HARINDERJEET

NGN2017 said:


> All, My wife and myself got grant (189) today.
> At this outset a BIG thanks for expat forum members and contributors.
> This is indeed a data bank of very useful information.
> 
> Relevant dates and details
> Visa lodged date: 29 Oct 2017
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Documents were uploaded in various phases between 13 Nov 2017 to 5 Dec 2017 including Form 80 and 1221
> Medicas and PCC : November 2017
> IED : 8 November 2018
> 
> Also worth mentioning that I did not have an employment verification call.
> 
> Let me know if you have queries.


Congratulations dear....enjoy your days ahead


----------



## NB

dheerajsingla said:


> 20th September,2017


It’s not too long back

Drop an email to ACS informing them that due to oversight you have given a single designation whereas it should have been split into 2 in one of the employments during the asssement application 

The supporting evidence however was correct

Ask them if they can correct it and the procedure for the same 

Please for heavens sake don’t blame them directly 

Members in the past, on my advice have requested ACS similarly and have been successful 

Post the reply

Cheers


----------



## Kevin22

NGN2017 said:


> All, My wife and myself got grant (189) today.
> At this outset a BIG thanks for expat forum members and contributors.
> This is indeed a data bank of very useful information.
> 
> Relevant dates and details
> Visa lodged date: 29 Oct 2017
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Documents were uploaded in various phases between 13 Nov 2017 to 5 Dec 2017 including Form 80 and 1221
> Medicas and PCC : November 2017
> IED : 8 November 2018
> 
> Also worth mentioning that I did not have an employment verification call.
> 
> Let me know if you have queries.



Great news. Congrats

Howz the pace of the grants going now???


----------



## sarthak667

tasi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 9th of november and now i am going to upload form 80. I am a bit confused about the part which asks for my employmwnt history. The problem is as such
> 
> The visa application form just asks for my employment history in the last 10 years, which i assume is paid employment.
> 
> But form 80 includes volunteer/umpaid work as employment as well.
> 
> I did one day a week (volunteer) at an engineering company during my studies in australia which i did not mention on the visa form. Would it be a problem if i mentioned it on form 80??


You may write, it will not harm your application in any way ??


----------



## sarthak667

NGN2017 said:


> All, My wife and myself got grant (189) today.
> At this outset a BIG thanks for expat forum members and contributors.
> This is indeed a data bank of very useful information.
> 
> Relevant dates and details
> Visa lodged date: 29 Oct 2017
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Documents were uploaded in various phases between 13 Nov 2017 to 5 Dec 2017 including Form 80 and 1221
> Medicas and PCC : November 2017
> IED : 8 November 2018
> 
> Also worth mentioning that I did not have an employment verification call.
> 
> Let me know if you have queries.


Congrats


----------



## sarthak667

Kevin22 said:


> Great news. Congrats
> 
> Howz the pace of the grants going now???


If I am not wrong, Home Affairs Minister asked them to not leave any backlog of Group 4 Visa for more than 3 months...


----------



## Chaudang277

sarthak667 said:


> If I am not wrong, Home Affairs Minister asked them to not leave any backlog of Group 4 Visa for more than 3 months...


Yeah. I also read it. For application after 27th Oct 2017. They have to process within 3 months


----------



## NB

Chaudang277 said:


> Yeah. I also read it. For application after 27th Oct 2017. They have to process within 3 months


I could not find any Such news

Can you post th link please?

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

In your experience, how long does it take to get the revised assessment? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

newbienz said:


> It’s not too long back
> 
> Drop an email to ACS informing them that due to oversight you have given a single designation whereas it should have been split into 2 in one of the employments during the asssement application
> 
> The supporting evidence however was correct
> 
> Ask them if they can correct it and the procedure for the same
> 
> Please for heavens sake don’t blame them directly
> 
> Members in the past, on my advice have requested ACS similarly and have been successful
> 
> Post the reply
> 
> Cheers


In your experience, how long does it take to get the revised assessment? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

sarthak667 said:


> If I am not wrong, Home Affairs Minister asked them to not leave any backlog of Group 4 Visa for more than 3 months...


Hi, what is this Group 4?? how to check whether my 190 visa is in which group, thank you


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> In your experience, how long does it take to get the revised assessment?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It would vary from case to case

Cheers


----------



## HS2MS

Chaudang277 said:


> Yeah. I also read it. For application after 27th Oct 2017. They have to process within 3 months


why after 27th oct only.

what abt candidates who are waiting before that?


----------



## smaikap

newbienz said:


> It would vary from case to case
> 
> Cheers


Ok, may you disclose the range, as per your experience 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

HS2MS said:


> Now I am confused....shall I upload?
> If an uploading extra doc does not harm and don't affect my timelines ..I will upload....if it can affect timeline and is not necessary.. I will leave
> Can anybody please share opinion


please help me on this..
i am really surrounded by great confusion and scraed to much


----------



## churek

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#

Means Visa Application for 190 are in Group 3? And 189 are in Group 4?

So 190 is more priority than 189?


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> please help me on this..
> i am really surrounded by great confusion and scraed to much


If I am not mistaken, you have posted in multiple threads and with many questions
It’s more confusing at least to me what you are asking then your confusion on what to do


Better create a new thread from scratch giving your complete case details so that you can get targeted opinion
PM me when done, if you need my opinion 
Cheers


----------



## sarthak667

naveenttf said:


> Hi, what is this Group 4?? how to check whether my 190 visa is in which group, thank you


Here you go:
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## jtcherian

churek said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled#
> 
> Means Visa Application for 190 are in Group 3? And 189 are in Group 4?
> 
> So 190 is more priority than 189?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HS2MS said:


> why after 27th oct only.
> 
> what abt candidates who are waiting before that?


it is no where mentioned that after 27th Oct?????


----------



## Chaudang277

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
Sorry. My mistake. 10th Oct 2017


----------



## alex.alter

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

What does 10th Oct 2017 means to CO contact people ?


----------



## dheerajsingla

newbienz said:


> It’s not too long back
> 
> Drop an email to ACS informing them that due to oversight you have given a single designation whereas it should have been split into 2 in one of the employments during the asssement application
> 
> The supporting evidence however was correct
> 
> Ask them if they can correct it and the procedure for the same
> 
> Please for heavens sake don’t blame them directly
> 
> Members in the past, on my advice have requested ACS similarly and have been successful
> 
> Post the reply
> 
> Cheers


Thanks buddy. I will drop an email to ACS. And I was not blaming ACS, I was just asking you whether this should have been checked by ACS or not.

Thanks anyway for the help


----------



## saini.amandeep

netsatan7 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO and they asked to provide a Statutory Declaration with Photographic Evidences to prove that the infant picture of my son on the passport is same as the picture on the Medical Assessment.
> 
> Has any one provided a similar declaration, if yes can you share the format? Should I insert multiple pictures or what should be the course of action?
> 
> Thanks.


I was asked the same thing. ..and the statutory declaration was to b signed by someone in Australia with a valid PR or a Australian citizen...u can email me at 
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* 
and I will share the format that I submitted.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

apbtn said:


> Guys! With grace of god today me and my wife got 189 visa direct grant after 78 days of wait.
> I suggest all to front upload all the docs including health and pcc for direct grant.
> Best wishes to all.
> Thank you


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

anu2110 said:


> Hi,
> I am super happy to inform that I have been granted direct PR (for me, my husband and son). I had lodged my application on 26th October and completed medical, PCC and uploading all documents by 8th november.
> I need to make my first entry by 8th november 2018. Any help on the next path I need to take will be highly appreciated.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinopaal

anu2110 said:


> Hi,
> I am super happy to inform that I have been granted direct PR (for me, my husband and son). I had lodged my application on 26th October and completed medical, PCC and uploading all documents by 8th november.
> I need to make my first entry by 8th november 2018. Any help on the next path I need to take will be highly appreciated.


Congrats, All the best Mate!


----------



## ricky_ponting

Whatever it is, there was a steady stream of grants for those who applied towards end of Sep/early Oct around the end of Nov/early Dec. Once the grants reached around Oct 10, it started reducing and people started getting Immi assessment commence emails instead (I got one as well - lodged 15-Oct). We are now seeing direct grants for those submitted in the last week of Oct (Maybe ours were not straightforward in the eyes of the CO)

Disclaimer: This is just an observation and data based on expatforum, immitracker. No predictions/conclusions. 



> What does 10th Oct 2017 means to CO contact people ?


----------



## alexmc17

Hello All,

My employment letter on my company's letter head, which holds my roles and responsibilities and my current designation has a number which now no longer is operational and is being used by another company. 

I got the same document created on a new letter head from my company with an active phone number for my organisation.

Just thinking is there a need to update the document ? As I am a bit confused whether it will push me back in the queue.

PS - My consultant said nothing to upload right now, may be he will update if CO raises this as a concern.

Any valuable thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## alexmc17

ricky_ponting said:


> Whatever it is, there was a steady stream of grants for those who applied towards end of Sep/early Oct around the end of Nov/early Dec. Once the grants reached around Oct 10, it started reducing and people started getting Immi assessment commence emails instead (I got one as well - lodged 15-Oct). We are now seeing direct grants for those submitted in the last week of Oct (Maybe ours were not straightforward in the eyes of the CO)
> 
> Disclaimer: This is just an observation and data based on expatforum, immitracker. No predictions/conclusions.


I tend to agree to what you said I analysed some data too, but would not get to a conclusion 

My application status says - "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."

So the above means that Immi assessment has yet not started for my case?

thanks


----------



## naveenttf

ricky_ponting said:


> Whatever it is, there was a steady stream of grants for those who applied towards end of Sep/early Oct around the end of Nov/early Dec. Once the grants reached around Oct 10, it started reducing and people started getting Immi assessment commence emails instead (I got one as well - lodged 15-Oct). We are now seeing direct grants for those submitted in the last week of Oct (Maybe ours were not straightforward in the eyes of the CO)
> 
> Disclaimer: This is just an observation and data based on expatforum, immitracker. No predictions/conclusions.


mine was 28th Oct - got immi assessment commence email


----------



## NB

alexmc17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My employment letter on my company's letter head, which holds my roles and responsibilities and my current designation has a number which now no longer is operational and is being used by another company.
> 
> I got the same document created on a new letter head from my company with an active phone number for my organisation.
> 
> Just thinking is there a need to update the document ? As I am a bit confused whether it will push me back in the queue.
> 
> PS - My consultant said nothing to upload right now, may be he will update if CO raises this as a concern.
> 
> Any valuable thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance



You should file a Form 1022 giving the old and new telephone numbers

Cheers


----------



## Vini875

Hi All,

I have Lodged my Application on 9th September as an onshore applicant and got CO contact on 17th October, responded back to CO on 31st October 2017 (same available in my timeline in Signature). 

Now i am going on vacation and will be outside Australia for a month. I have used the Update Us in the Immiaccount and mentioned the same, is there anything else i should do, also does this means the application will be on hold until i get back ?


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.

I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.

During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".

Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


----------



## smaikap

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


718!!!!!!!! Just want to confirm the number is correct 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

ricky_ponting said:


> Whatever it is, there was a steady stream of grants for those who applied towards end of Sep/early Oct around the end of Nov/early Dec. Once the grants reached around Oct 10, it started reducing and people started getting Immi assessment commence emails instead (I got one as well - lodged 15-Oct). We are now seeing direct grants for those submitted in the last week of Oct (Maybe ours were not straightforward in the eyes of the CO)
> 
> Disclaimer: This is just an observation and data based on expatforum, immitracker. No predictions/conclusions.


looks like it. hope they wont forget about Oct 10-20 people.


----------



## maraikayer

Guys what are chances of me getting an AHC call, if I'm not claiming any experience points.

I'm not claiming experience points because my bachelor's and work experience are in no way related to each other. 

I assessed my bachelor's (EA) using my college projects. So are there any possiblity?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

smaikap said:


> 718!!!!!!!! Just want to confirm the number is correct
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Ya brother.. It’s correct. I stopped counting from 9th January...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

maraikayer said:


> Guys what are chances of me getting an AHC call, if I'm not claiming any experience points.
> 
> I'm not claiming experience points because my bachelor's and work experience are in no way related to each other.
> 
> I assessed my bachelor's (EA) using my college projects. So are there any possiblity?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The chances of AHC calling are very low as you have not claimed points for experience 
Have you used the experience to get a positive skilled assessment ?

Even if they do call in the unlikely event, what do you have to worry about if you have not given any false information in the application?

Cheers


----------



## maraikayer

newbienz said:


> The chances of AHC calling are very low as you have not claimed points for experience
> Have you used the experience to get a positive skilled assessment ?
> 
> Even if they do call in the unlikely event, what do you have to worry about if you have not given any false information in the application?
> 
> Cheers


Experience is not at all related, so did not assess it.
Neither did EA ask anything for it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

maraikayer said:


> Experience is not at all related, so did not assess it.
> Neither did EA ask anything for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Then what is your apprehension in case they call ?

Cheers


----------



## maraikayer

newbienz said:


> Then what is your apprehension in case they call ?
> 
> Cheers


I'm wondering as they might ask why did I not assess it to my profession and rather assessed it to my bachelor's.
Ultimately it's skilled immigration and I got no skill related to my bachelor's because I haven't worked in that field.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

maraikayer said:


> I'm wondering as they might ask why did I not assess it to my profession and rather assessed it to my bachelor's.
> Ultimately it's skilled immigration and I got no skill related to my bachelor's because I haven't worked in that field.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


In case they do call, what to reply will have to be decided by you

My knowledge of aeronautical engineering is limited to traveling in planes !!!!

Cheers


----------



## ricky_ponting

No, what I was referring to is receiving an email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence'. The contents of the email will say that the application has been allocated to a particular GSM and will be looked at. It's not mandatory for everyone to be receiving this one.

The message that you've mentioned happens when the application status shows as 'Recieved'. Many have gone from this status directly to Finalised (grant).

In fact, my status is also the same (so the Immi commence email doesn't change anything) 



alexmc17 said:


> I tend to agree to what you said I analysed some data too, but would not get to a conclusion
> 
> My application status says - "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."
> 
> So the above means that Immi assessment has yet not started for my case?
> 
> thanks


----------



## smaikap

newbienz said:


> You should file a Form 1022 giving the old and new telephone numbers
> 
> Cheers


I can upload multiple 1022 right? So I should always proper suffix for each upload? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sutu

*health undetaking*

hi all, i have a question. how long does it take to get a grant after signing a health undertaking. i applied for visa 189 on june 20 th and signed a health undertaking for my daughter on nov 17th. is there hope of getting feedback soon. thank you


----------



## sara26

Guys , got an employment verification call from AHC this afternoon
Enquired my educational qualifications , R&R in my present company 
Requested last 3 months payslips and salary account statement 
Sent via email they gave..
Hoping the grant every day from now ~

My timeline is below
Job code : Mechanical Engineer
Visa lodged on April 25, 2017
First Co contact : June 6 , 2017
Replied : June 10, 2017 (Medicals)
EV call : Jan 11, 2018 
Awaiting for grant~


----------



## bhagat.dabas

sara26 said:


> Guys , got an employment verification call from AHC this afternoon
> Enquired my educational qualifications , R&R in my present company
> Requested last 3 months payslips and salary account statement
> Sent via email they gave..
> Hoping the grant every day from now ~
> 
> My timeline is below
> Job code : Mechanical Engineer
> Visa lodged on April 25, 2017
> First Co contact : June 6 , 2017
> Replied : June 10, 2017 (Medicals)
> EV call : Jan 11, 2018
> Awaiting for grant~


No one has got Grant who has received AHC call in November and December as per immi tracker. We too got this call on 3rd Dec and still waiting.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

sutu said:


> hi all, i have a question. how long does it take to get a grant after signing a health undertaking. i applied for visa 189 on june 20 th and signed a health undertaking for my daughter on nov 17th. is there hope of getting feedback soon. thank you


If you have done this declaration after CO Contact on 17th Nov then it may be a month or two from now onwards for your grant. It may happen soon but as per immitracker they are right now processing application with CO Contact around 15 Sept-4th Oct


----------



## bhagat.dabas

ricky_ponting said:


> No, what I was referring to is receiving an email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence'. The contents of the email will say that the application has been allocated to a particular GSM and will be looked at. It's not mandatory for everyone to be receiving this one.
> 
> The message that you've mentioned happens when the application status shows as 'Recieved'. Many have gone from this status directly to Finalised (grant).
> 
> In fact, my status is also the same (so the Immi commence email doesn't change anything)



I too received this email. My only conclusion for IMMI Mail is that your application is not ready for a Direct grant from CO perspective. Either they need a detailed review of your application which will take the time or they need employment verification.

In my case, EV was done.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

bhagat.dabas said:


> I too received this email. My only conclusion for IMMI Mail is that your application is not ready for a Direct grant from CO perspective. Either they need a detailed review of your application which will take the time or they need employment verification.
> 
> In my case, EV was done.


Hi, did they call the reference that you give in the RnR letter or did they call you for EV?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, did they call the reference that you give in the RnR letter or did they call you for EV?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well in my Case it was the employer who first got call followed by email. But it depends as you may directly get the call or your RNR personal or both.


----------



## sara26

bhagat.dabas said:


> No one has got Grant who has received AHC call in November and December as per immi tracker. We too got this call on 3rd Dec and still waiting.


Let's hope that DIBP will resume its operation in full swing from Jan 15 , 2018


----------



## klusarun

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.




Congrats mate and kudos to ur patience


----------



## kptPP

Hi Guys,
I have got 189 visa in Sept 2017,In my visa application form I had mentioned my Initial landing place as NSW(Sydney), can someone confirm if I can land anywhere in Australia befor IED.


----------



## Kamal 474

kptPP said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got 189 visa in Sept 2017,In my visa application form I had mentioned my Initial landing place as NSW(Sydney), can someone confirm if I can land anywhere in Australia befor IED.


You can land anywhere in australia.. there is no binding on you


----------



## target8

I have the same query, could anyone help? Thanks in advance 



Vini875 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have Lodged my Application on 9th September as an onshore applicant and got CO contact on 17th October, responded back to CO on 31st October 2017 (same available in my timeline in Signature).
> 
> Now i am going on vacation and will be outside Australia for a month. I have used the Update Us in the Immiaccount and mentioned the same, is there anything else i should do, also does this means the application will be on hold until i get back ?


----------



## NikiMohan

sutu said:


> hi all, i have a question. how long does it take to get a grant after signing a health undertaking. i applied for visa 189 on june 20 th and signed a health undertaking for my daughter on nov 17th. is there hope of getting feedback soon. thank you


Hi... I hope you get your visa early... but I would also advise you to be prepared for a longer wait.... In my case, I signed the HU in August and waited for 8 months before putting my application on hold due to my wife's pregnancy... I assume that my application went for security check after I signed the HU...


----------



## manuks007

Hi All,

After a loooong wait of almost a year, myself and my wife got our PR visa today morning . You can find the details in my signature. I wish all of you, who have applied and have been waiting for the visa, to get the good news soon 

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## Heprex

To all who was wondering why DIBP is processing applications after OCT 10 as mentioned in their Allocation date site for 189, this must be the reason:

_
Allocation time frames
Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. *However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.*_

I'm guessing (just my opinion and guess as I mention) that since the allocation date is OCT 10 NOW as of writing, people before that time that still in 'Received'(just like me) are unlikely to receive 'Immi commencement mail'.

Again this is just an opinion.


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> I can upload multiple 1022 right? So I should always proper suffix for each upload?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can load multiple within the overall limit of 60 docs per applicant 
Describe the contents of the file in the name, if possible
Don’t exactly remember if you can 

Cheers


----------



## NB

sutu said:


> hi all, i have a question. how long does it take to get a grant after signing a health undertaking. i applied for visa 189 on june 20 th and signed a health undertaking for my daughter on nov 17th. is there hope of getting feedback soon. thank you


No one can predict.
It’s just one box ticked of many

Cheers


----------



## sara26

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a loooong wait of almost a year, myself and my wife got our PR visa today morning . You can find the details in my signature. I wish all of you, who have applied and have been waiting for the visa, to get the good news soon
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Many congratulations Manu!!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sutu said:


> hi all, i have a question. how long does it take to get a grant after signing a health undertaking. i applied for visa 189 on june 20 th and signed a health undertaking for my daughter on nov 17th. is there hope of getting feedback soon. thank you


Why you have signed the health undertaking>>>>>plz confirm as the medical assessment of my daughter has also cleared yesterday.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

NikiMohan said:


> Hi... I hope you get your visa early... but I would also advise you to be prepared for a longer wait.... In my case, I signed the HU in August and waited for 8 months before putting my application on hold due to my wife's pregnancy... I assume that my application went for security check after I signed the HU...


Hi NikiMohan,

Can you plz share why you have signed this HU.....?????
Means don't your medicals cleared in the one go....????
Or doctor has put you on some medication....????


----------



## HARINDERJEET

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a loooong wait of almost a year, myself and my wife got our PR visa today morning . You can find the details in my signature. I wish all of you, who have applied and have been waiting for the visa, to get the good news soon
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Congratulations buddy.....


----------



## klusarun

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a loooong wait of almost a year, myself and my wife got our PR visa today morning . You can find the details in my signature. I wish all of you, who have applied and have been waiting for the visa, to get the good news soon
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu




Congrats


----------



## dheerajsingla

newbienz said:


> It’s not too long back
> 
> Drop an email to ACS informing them that due to oversight you have given a single designation whereas it should have been split into 2 in one of the employments during the asssement application
> 
> The supporting evidence however was correct
> 
> Ask them if they can correct it and the procedure for the same
> 
> Please for heavens sake don’t blame them directly
> 
> Members in the past, on my advice have requested ACS similarly and have been successful
> 
> Post the reply
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for all the support buddy
I dropped an email to ACS and this is what I got in reply

"Dear Dheeraj,
For employment periods done in the same company, we can only split the periods where there is a difference in country location as this is what DIBP is concerned with.
Otherwise, if the employment was done in the same country and same company, it is reported on as one entry, with the most recent designation mentioned on the letter."

Regards


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends, 

Panel clinic has uploaded the chest specialist report and after that the Immi account shows that:

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.

*Can any one plz comment that within how much time the status will change from the above to:*

Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

*Plz comment.....*


----------



## Gbatra

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Panel clinic has uploaded the chest specialist report and after that the Immi account shows that:
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.
> 
> *Can any one plz comment that within how much time the status will change from the above to:*
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> *Plz comment.....*


Hi, a day or two max..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085

dheerajsingla said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not too long back
> 
> Drop an email to ACS informing them that due to oversight you have given a single designation whereas it should have been split into 2 in one of the employments during the asssement application
> 
> The supporting evidence however was correct
> 
> Ask them if they can correct it and the procedure for the same
> 
> Please for heavens sake don’t blame them directly
> 
> Members in the past, on my advice have requested ACS similarly and have been successful
> 
> Post the reply
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support buddy
> I dropped an email to ACS and this is what I got in reply
> 
> "Dear Dheeraj,
> For employment periods done in the same company, we can only split the periods where there is a difference in country location as this is what DIBP is concerned with.
> Otherwise, if the employment was done in the same country and same company, it is reported on as one entry, with the most recent designation mentioned on the letter."
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Its a sigh of relief for many including me!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Gbatra said:


> Hi, a day or two max..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


okay.......thanx bro


----------



## NB

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks for all the support buddy
> I dropped an email to ACS and this is what I got in reply
> 
> "Dear Dheeraj,
> For employment periods done in the same company, we can only split the periods where there is a difference in country location as this is what DIBP is concerned with.
> Otherwise, if the employment was done in the same country and same company, it is reported on as one entry, with the most recent designation mentioned on the letter."
> 
> Regards


They must have implemented this rule recently 
I have the assessment in which in the same location and company I was shown all my 3 designations

In fact as I mentioned earlier, they changed and issued a fresh assessment letter for some members when requested

Anyways, you are safe.
Keep this email safely
If it does not contain any personal information, it can be a great help to other members if you can upload the same

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks for all the support buddy
> I dropped an email to ACS and this is what I got in reply
> 
> "Dear Dheeraj,
> For employment periods done in the same company, we can only split the periods where there is a difference in country location as this is what DIBP is concerned with.
> Otherwise, if the employment was done in the same country and same company, it is reported on as one entry, with the most recent designation mentioned on the letter."
> 
> Regards


There is a common confusion around this, you may want to create new thread and ask admin to mark the thread sticky 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmc17

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a loooong wait of almost a year, myself and my wife got our PR visa today morning . You can find the details in my signature. I wish all of you, who have applied and have been waiting for the visa, to get the good news soon
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Many Congratulations


----------



## debeash

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a loooong wait of almost a year, myself and my wife got our PR visa today morning . You can find the details in my signature. I wish all of you, who have applied and have been waiting for the visa, to get the good news soon
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chetangadagin

Guys, Is there any hope for 65 Pointers in Code 261313 Software Engineer for 189 Visa.

Thanks,
Chetan Gadagin.


----------



## NB

chetangadagin said:


> Guys, Is there any hope for 65 Pointers in Code 261313 Software Engineer for 189 Visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetan Gadagin.


Not with 300 invites per round

Cheers


----------



## raghavs

*189 Document Checklist*

Hello,
While I'm waiting for the grant, I wanted to ensure if I have missed any documents to upload, at least the basic ones. Call me paranoid but after seeing a couple of posts in the forum where CO asking for additional documents, I couldn't wait :frusty:.

VISA LODGED DATE: 27 Nov. 
NO CO Contact
NO Employment Verification (yet)

*Main Applicant:*
*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
*Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
*Birth or Age, Evidence of*
12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
AADHAAR
PAN CARD
PASSPORT
*Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
*Other Documents*
BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
FORM 1221
*Character, Evidence of*
FORM 80
POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
*Travel Document*
PASSPORT
*Health Evidence of* (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)
"_Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime_."

*Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
*Other (specify)	*
Bachelor Degree Certificate
Post Graduation Certificate
EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
ACS Skills Assessment
Form 1221
Income Statement
Income Tax Statement
EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
Bachelor Degree Transcript
Post Graduation Transcripts
*Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of* 
Marriage Certificate
*Language Ability - English, Evidence of	*
IELTS RESULTS
*Birth or Age, Evidence of	*
School Leaving Certificate
12 Grade Marks Card
Drivers Licence
Aadhar Card
PAN CARD
Passport
*Character, Evidence of	*
Form 80
Police Clearance Certificate
Passport

*Dependent 2 (Kid)*
BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
AADHAAR
PASSPORT

Cheers, Raghav


----------



## bhagat.dabas

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> While I'm waiting for the grant, I wanted to ensure if I have missed any documents to upload, at least the basic ones. Call me paranoid but after seeing a couple of posts in the forum where CO asking for additional documents, I couldn't wait :frusty:.
> 
> VISA LODGED DATE: 27 Nov.
> NO CO Contact
> NO Employment Verification (yet)
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
> STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
> EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
> SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
> SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
> CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
> AADHAAR
> PAN CARD
> PASSPORT
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
> *Other Documents*
> BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
> FORM 1221
> *Character, Evidence of*
> FORM 80
> POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
> *Travel Document*
> PASSPORT
> *Health Evidence of* (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)
> "_Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime_."
> 
> *Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
> *Other (specify)	*
> Bachelor Degree Certificate
> Post Graduation Certificate
> EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
> ACS Skills Assessment
> Form 1221
> Income Statement
> Income Tax Statement
> EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
> Bachelor Degree Transcript
> Post Graduation Transcripts
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> Marriage Certificate
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of	*
> IELTS RESULTS
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of	*
> School Leaving Certificate
> 12 Grade Marks Card
> Drivers Licence
> Aadhar Card
> PAN CARD
> Passport
> *Character, Evidence of	*
> Form 80
> Police Clearance Certificate
> Passport
> 
> *Dependent 2 (Kid)*
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
> AADHAAR
> PASSPORT
> 
> Cheers, Raghav


I believe you have covered everything. Expect your turn in feb last. So just sit back and relax


----------



## Sylar17

*189 Grant*

Assalamu Alaikum

Alhamdulillah I have received the Grant for me and my family this morning 

For your information: :attention:

- This is a Direct Grant. :loco:
- Total of 80 days from Visa Lodge to Grant. :thumb:
- Front loaded everything including Medicals, PCC, Forms 80, 1221 & 1281 for both my wife and myself. eace:
- There was no CO contact. :rockon:
- There was no EV. :high5:
- Entry by 12-Oct-2018, which is exactly 1 year from the medical check date. ray2:

Finally, I would like to express my honest appreciations to everyone in this thread. :clap2:
Sharing your experience was so important to me. 

Thanks a lot everyone :yo:


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Sylar17 said:


> Assalamu Alaikum
> 
> Alhamdulillah I have received the Grant for me and my family this morning
> 
> For your information: :attention:
> 
> - This is a Direct Grant. :loco:
> - Total of 80 days from Visa Lodge to Grant. :thumb:
> - Front loaded everything including Medicals, PCC, Forms 80, 1221 & 1281 for both my wife and myself. eace:
> - There was no CO contact. :rockon:
> - There was no EV. :high5:
> - Entry by 12-Oct-2018, which is exactly 1 year from the medical check date. ray2:
> 
> Finally, I would like to express my honest appreciations to everyone in this thread. :clap2:
> Sharing your experience was so important to me.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone :yo:


Congrats. What's your occupation code?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

Filling 1022, so questions regarding question number :

12. Client number or file number issued to you by the department (if known)

[Is reference number of my visa application the file number here ?]

and 

16. Application details (if known)

Date of application :

Lodged at : [What should I put here ?]

Visa class : This should be 189, right ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylar17

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. What's your occupation code?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!

My occupation code is: 233512

You can see it in my signature though

All the best!


----------



## umashanker

As per immitracker those who received Immi assessment commencement mail up to September 15 have received grant without any other documents and verifications. The trend shows received grant with in 40-88 days after Immi commencement mail so I am hopeful, it’s only 45 days I received Immi commencement mail.
Till date I have not received any EV OR ANY UPDATE.


----------



## Vini875

Hello All,

I am happy to inform on receiving the grant for me and my family yesterday 12th Jan, would like to thank this amazing group and amazing members who were always helpful and prompt to response on my queries. Thanks all  

All the best to my friends out there awaiting their grants, wish it will be soon.


----------



## ENGINEER291085

smaikap said:


> Filling 1022, so questions regarding question number :
> 
> 12. Client number or file number issued to you by the department (if known)
> 
> [Is reference number of my visa application the file number here ?]
> 
> and
> 
> 16. Application details (if known)
> 
> Date of application :
> 
> Lodged at : [What should I put here ?]
> 
> Visa class : This should be 189, right ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


12. You have the file number in the ack after paying fees, use that.
16. Date of application -> Day you paid fees also mentioned in ack email
Lodged at -> Online 
Visa Class -> Type -> Skilled Independant Visa 
Class -> 189 (Points tested stream)
Hope it helps!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Sylar17 said:


> Assalamu Alaikum
> 
> Alhamdulillah I have received the Grant for me and my family this morning
> 
> For your information: :attention:
> 
> - This is a Direct Grant. :loco:
> - Total of 80 days from Visa Lodge to Grant. :thumb:
> - Front loaded everything including Medicals, PCC, Forms 80, 1221 & 1281 for both my wife and myself. eace:
> - There was no CO contact. :rockon:
> - There was no EV. :high5:
> - Entry by 12-Oct-2018, which is exactly 1 year from the medical check date. ray2:
> 
> Finally, I would like to express my honest appreciations to everyone in this thread. :clap2:
> Sharing your experience was so important to me.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone :yo:





Vini875 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform on receiving the grant for me and my family yesterday 12th Jan, would like to thank this amazing group and amazing members who were always helpful and prompt to response on my queries. Thanks all
> 
> All the best to my friends out there awaiting their grants, wish it will be soon.



My heartiest congratulations friends.....


----------



## sonamt

Vini875 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform on receiving the grant for me and my family yesterday 12th Jan, would like to thank this amazing group and amazing members who were always helpful and prompt to response on my queries. Thanks all
> 
> All the best to my friends out there awaiting their grants, wish it will be soon.




Why did they ask for your kids re-medical? Did your kids health status showed as health clearance provided - no action required before the case officer asked to do remedical? Worried for my two kids' medical incase they ask to do medical again after providing health clearance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

Vini875 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform on receiving the grant for me and my family yesterday 12th Jan, would like to thank this amazing group and amazing members who were always helpful and prompt to response on my queries. Thanks all
> 
> All the best to my friends out there awaiting their grants, wish it will be soon.


cool. oct co contacts are getting grants.


----------



## richardsibanda84

Hello everyone, hope this question haven't been asked before. 1.Do i need to notify the DIBP of a job change after visa lodgement?
2. My previous employer who i just left is kinda shoddy and did not leave him in good terms since he owes me 4 months salary, if he to be contacted he definitely won't be helpful. what should i do in this scenario.
Help me out people.


----------



## debeash

Sylar17 said:


> Assalamu Alaikum
> 
> Alhamdulillah I have received the Grant for me and my family this morning
> 
> For your information: :attention:
> 
> - This is a Direct Grant. :loco:
> - Total of 80 days from Visa Lodge to Grant. :thumb:
> - Front loaded everything including Medicals, PCC, Forms 80, 1221 & 1281 for both my wife and myself. eace:
> - There was no CO contact. :rockon:
> - There was no EV. :high5:
> - Entry by 12-Oct-2018, which is exactly 1 year from the medical check date. ray2:
> 
> Finally, I would like to express my honest appreciations to everyone in this thread. :clap2:
> Sharing your experience was so important to me.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone :yo:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Vini875 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform on receiving the grant for me and my family yesterday 12th Jan, would like to thank this amazing group and amazing members who were always helpful and prompt to response on my queries. Thanks all
> 
> All the best to my friends out there awaiting their grants, wish it will be soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1

Vini875 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform on receiving the grant for me and my family yesterday 12th Jan, would like to thank this amazing group and amazing members who were always helpful and prompt to response on my queries. Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to my friends out there awaiting their grants, wish it will be soon.


Many Congratulations!


----------



## Jayman1

Sylar17 said:


> Assalamu Alaikum
> 
> Alhamdulillah I have received the Grant for me and my family this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This is a Direct Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Total of 80 days from Visa Lodge to Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Front loaded everything including Medicals, PCC, Forms 80, 1221 & 1281 for both my wife and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - There was no CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - There was no EV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Entry by 12-Oct-2018, which is exactly 1 year from the medical check date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I would like to express my honest appreciations to everyone in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing your experience was so important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone


Many Congratulations! Mabrook!


----------



## NikiMohan

Hi... I don't know why they asked me to sign...I just received a mail to sign HU..



HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi NikiMohan,
> 
> Can you plz share why you have signed this HU.....?????
> Means don't your medicals cleared in the one go....????
> Or doctor has put you on some medication....????


----------



## andreyx108b

Vini875 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform on receiving the grant for me and my family yesterday 12th Jan, would like to thank this amazing group and amazing members who were always helpful and prompt to response on my queries. Thanks all
> 
> All the best to my friends out there awaiting their grants, wish it will be soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## mpathak9

I was filling form 1022 for my entity change in current company. In the form it's asking for file number. Is it the TRN number??


----------



## sharafatal

Hi Folks!

Just want to know that while Pressing IP button for medical is there anything need to upload for medical from side.
Because medical report was already sent by Clinic to DIBP.

Pleass help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harisabbasi86

Hi All, What are the ITA timelines for 65 pts. Thanks


----------



## Swaraj

Hello experts ,

Will DIBP pick 70 pointers who all submitted there EOI in November 2017. Any chances to get invite on 17 th Jan 2018 draw. Please share your thoughts. 

Swaraj


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Appproval: Yes (10Jan 2018)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

harisabbasi86 said:


> Hi All, What are the ITA timelines for 65 pts. Thanks


75 points for mechanical engineers was the recent cutoff....so it'll take time....try improving your pte score.....thatll give you 10 more points.


----------



## harisabbasi86

nabzz said:


> harisabbasi86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, What are the ITA timelines for 65 pts. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 75 points for mechanical engineers was the recent cutoff....so it'll take time....try improving your pte score.....thatll give you 10 more points.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## smaikap

mpathak9 said:


> I was filling form 1022 for my entity change in current company. In the form it's asking for file number. Is it the TRN number??


You will find file number in Visa Submitting / payment acknowledgement email. That email should have a pdf attachment which contains the file number 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpha7

Dear Forum Members,
Any views when grants for visa Lodged in August 2017 will be issued. Earlier the trend of 110-119 days post CO contact, however I have seen (based on immitracker) only few CO contact cases are getting grants these days.


----------



## NB

alpha7 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> Any views when grants for visa Lodged in August 2017 will be issued. Earlier the trend of 110-119 days post CO contact, however I have seen (based on immitracker) only few CO contact cases are getting grants these days.


The majority of the grants recently are in the 6 month +- 1 months time frame
So 150-200 days is what you can reasonably expect



Cheers


----------



## target8

Hi everyone

Are there any grants today? or any commencement mail?


----------



## joshua1729

Hi All,

I have applied for my 189 visa on November 23, 2017. I uploaded all documents except medicals and PCC. 

For context, I have applied via a MARA agent and have 0 visibility into my application process. The entire thing, including login details and communication with the Australian govt. is with the agent. The agent claims that it is a common agent login, which they cant share as it would breach the privacy of other clients. Hence I can't track my application.

When I inquired about submitting medicals, they said that 'immigration' should raise a request and they will generate a HAPID, only post that will I be able to submit my medicals. I know a lot of people on the forum have submitted the medicals at the time of lodging the visa application and in spite of informing them about this, they keep reiterating that it has to be requested from the CO. I guess this means that the option of a direct grant goes out of the window, and with that I will be forced to expect a much longer wait, which is extremely frustrating as I have done everything from my end to ensure quick processing. 

I'd like to know whether the MARA agent is telling the truth or is feeding me some nonsense that a HAPID cannot be generated unless a CO requests for it. As I've mentioned, I am without any visibility into my application and I just have to rely on the information they provide. If a CO contact is necessary, based on the immitracker I believe it would be somewhere towards the end of Feb where I can expect a CO contact for medicals? Is this realistic?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

joshua1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my 189 visa on November 23, 2017. I uploaded all documents except medicals and PCC.
> 
> For context, I have applied via a MARA agent and have 0 visibility into my application process. The entire thing, including login details and communication with the Australian govt. is with the agent. The agent claims that it is a common agent login, which they cant share as it would breach the privacy of other clients. Hence I can't track my application.
> 
> When I inquired about submitting medicals, they said that 'immigration' should raise a request and they will generate a HAPID, only post that will I be able to submit my medicals. I know a lot of people on the forum have submitted the medicals at the time of lodging the visa application and in spite of informing them about this, they keep reiterating that it has to be requested from the CO. I guess this means that the option of a direct grant goes out of the window, and with that I will be forced to expect a much longer wait, which is extremely frustrating as I have done everything from my end to ensure quick processing.
> 
> I'd like to know whether the MARA agent is telling the truth or is feeding me some nonsense that a HAPID cannot be generated unless a CO requests for it. As I've mentioned, I am without any visibility into my application and I just have to rely on the information they provide. If a CO contact is necessary, based on the immitracker I believe it would be somewhere towards the end of Feb where I can expect a CO contact for medicals? Is this realistic?


Hi, the hap ID will be available either immediately or max a couple of days after you pay the visa fees. You have to click on the medical tab to generate the hap ID. It's advisable to upload everything before the co asks for it as it will speed up the visa process.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, the hap ID will be available either immediately or max a couple of days after you pay the visa fees. You have to click on the medical tab to generate the hap ID. It's advisable to upload everything before the co asks for it as it will speed up the visa process.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response! Do you (or does anyone else on the forum) by any chance have a screenshot of the tab / button to generate the HAPID? 

I can take this to the agent and tell them I've seen that it is possible with my own eyes.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! Do you (or does anyone else on the forum) by any chance have a screenshot of the tab / button to generate the HAPID?
> 
> I can take this to the agent and tell them I've seen that it is possible with my own eyes.


Unfortunately, I don't have it right now. Many of us have already done it. The link is just below the attach document link. It's a pretty straightforward thingy. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

joshua1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my 189 visa on November 23, 2017. I uploaded all documents except medicals and PCC.
> 
> For context, I have applied via a MARA agent and have 0 visibility into my application process. The entire thing, including login details and communication with the Australian govt. is with the agent. The agent claims that it is a common agent login, which they cant share as it would breach the privacy of other clients. Hence I can't track my application.
> 
> When I inquired about submitting medicals, they said that 'immigration' should raise a request and they will generate a HAPID, only post that will I be able to submit my medicals. I know a lot of people on the forum have submitted the medicals at the time of lodging the visa application and in spite of informing them about this, they keep reiterating that it has to be requested from the CO. I guess this means that the option of a direct grant goes out of the window, and with that I will be forced to expect a much longer wait, which is extremely frustrating as I have done everything from my end to ensure quick processing.
> 
> I'd like to know whether the MARA agent is telling the truth or is feeding me some nonsense that a HAPID cannot be generated unless a CO requests for it. As I've mentioned, I am without any visibility into my application and I just have to rely on the information they provide. If a CO contact is necessary, based on the immitracker I believe it would be somewhere towards the end of Feb where I can expect a CO contact for medicals? Is this realistic?


You can also track and see your application .. if you know your TRN number.. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

joshua1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for my 189 visa on November 23, 2017. I uploaded all documents except medicals and PCC.
> 
> For context, I have applied via a MARA agent and have 0 visibility into my application process. The entire thing, including login details and communication with the Australian govt. is with the agent. The agent claims that it is a common agent login, which they cant share as it would breach the privacy of other clients. Hence I can't track my application.
> 
> When I inquired about submitting medicals, they said that 'immigration' should raise a request and they will generate a HAPID, only post that will I be able to submit my medicals. I know a lot of people on the forum have submitted the medicals at the time of lodging the visa application and in spite of informing them about this, they keep reiterating that it has to be requested from the CO. I guess this means that the option of a direct grant goes out of the window, and with that I will be forced to expect a much longer wait, which is extremely frustrating as I have done everything from my end to ensure quick processing.
> 
> I'd like to know whether the MARA agent is telling the truth or is feeding me some nonsense that a HAPID cannot be generated unless a CO requests for it. As I've mentioned, I am without any visibility into my application and I just have to rely on the information they provide. If a CO contact is necessary, based on the immitracker I believe it would be somewhere towards the end of Feb where I can expect a CO contact for medicals? Is this realistic?


From what I've read on forums, agents might do this because the PCC and medicals are valid for a year from the date it's done. In some cases where the visa process might take time, you might have to do medical and PCC again in case it streches beyond the one year timeline. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! Do you (or does anyone else on the forum) by any chance have a screenshot of the tab / button to generate the HAPID?
> 
> I can take this to the agent and tell them I've seen that it is possible with my own eyes.


You don’t need a screenshot 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...h-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination#

The rules of what can be and cannot be done are very clear

The option to do the medicals has already passed. Once the application has been submitted, you have no option but to wait for CO contact for generating the HAP ID

What’s the use of fighting with him at this stage ?
You have appointed an agent, after due thought, now let him do the needful

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

newbienz said:


> You don’t need a screenshot
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...h-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination#
> 
> The rules of what can be and cannot be done are very clear
> 
> The option to do the medicals has already passed. Once the application has been submitted, you have no option but to wait for CO contact for generating the HAP ID
> 
> What’s the use of fighting with him at this stage ?
> You have appointed an agent, after due thought, now let him do the needful
> 
> Cheers


Okay so basically from the page that you linked

"We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations"

This effectively means that a CO has to generate the HAPID for me?

What I'm struggling to figure out is how so many folks have submitted their application along with the medicals at the time of visa fee payment . 

It is disheartening to note that there was an option, but the agent just didn't avail it. In hindsight, I wish I never went with an agent. I would have been better of doing the application myself. If there was a 1% risk that the agent to alleviate, I thought that was good enough and hence went with the agent. I've advised my friends who have decided to apply after me to avoid going through an agent if they want to reduce timelines. 




> You can also track and see your application .. if you know your TRN number..


I'm guessing you are referring to a transaction reference number? I do have this (it came with the acknowledgement of visa application). Could you please shed some light on how I can view my application status?


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Okay so basically from the page that you linked
> 
> "We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations"
> 
> This effectively means that a CO has to generate the HAPID for me?
> 
> What I'm struggling to figure out is how so many folks have submitted their application along with the medicals at the time of visa fee payment .
> 
> It is disheartening to note that there was an option, but the agent just didn't avail it. In hindsight, I wish I never went with an agent. I would have been better of doing the application myself. If there was a 1% risk that the agent to alleviate, I thought that was good enough and hence went with the agent. I've advised my friends who have decided to apply after me to avoid going through an agent if they want to reduce timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you are referring to a transaction reference number? I do have this (it came with the acknowledgement of visa application). Could you please shed some light on how I can view my application status?


You have missed going through the link for doing medicals before applications on that same page
Most of the members have used that process

If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.


You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
We determine whether health examinations are required
You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download an eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and take your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using the HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits your case
Your health case is cleared within in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
You lodge a visa application and provide your HAP ID in your visa application
We confirm that you have completed the correct health examinations and continue processing your visa application.


Cheers


----------



## churek

newbienz said:


> You don’t need a screenshot
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...h-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination#
> 
> The rules of what can be and cannot be done are very clear
> 
> The option to do the medicals has already passed. Once the application has been submitted, you have no option but to wait for CO contact for generating the HAP ID
> 
> What’s the use of fighting with him at this stage ?
> You have appointed an agent, after due thought, now let him do the needful
> 
> Cheers


No need to wait for CO to provide the HAP ID. Once visa application submitted, you can go to "View Health Assessment" under "Attach documents" in your application. You can generate your referral there with the HAP ID.


----------



## joshua1729

churek said:


> No need to wait for CO to provide the HAP ID. Once visa application submitted, you can go to "View Health Assessment" under "Attach documents" in your application. You can generate your referral there with the HAP ID.


Thanks for the screenshot! I'm getting conflicting answers from the thread but I am willing to explore every route!


----------



## personalmailtest

Hi Friends, 

Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.

If we see below link for *22 November,2017* invitations then the EOI submitted till *30/10/2017 with 70 points *received the invitations.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/22-november-invitation-round.aspx

However in latest* 03Jaunary,2018* invitation round , EOI submitted *till 29/09/2017 with 70 points* being catered only.
Are these were second time invitations ? Who did not accept the same for first time or something else ?

Please help in clearing the doubt.


----------



## Heprex

personalmailtest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.
> 
> If we see below link for *22 November,2017* invitations then the EOI submitted till *30/10/2017 with 70 points *received the invitations.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/22-november-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> However in latest* 03Jaunary,2018* invitation round , EOI submitted *till 29/09/2017 with 70 points* being catered only.
> Are these were second time invitations ? Who did not accept the same for first time or something else ?
> 
> Please help in clearing the doubt.


My assumptions are either some suspended EOIs has been re-activated, or since there are only limited invitations, not all occupations in non-pro rata arrangement has been invited until that date.


----------



## alexmc17

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks for the screenshot! I'm getting conflicting answers from the thread but I am willing to explore every route!


Hi,

You can track and view your application by following the below steps:

1) Create an immi account using the link https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

2) If you can get your application number from the agent then you may import the application into your account.

3) once done you can view the application and the health assessment tab too not sure if you can generate the HAPID, got a bit confused on reading the threads above.

Be careful of the below:

1) take a consent from the agent, after all you don't wanna piss him off by not telling him.

2) also this gives you a flexibility of attaching docs, so I would say do not try that as your agent must have uploaded the correct and required docs.

Cheers


----------



## alexmc17

target8 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Are there any grants today? or any commencement mail?



Some one from India got a grant today, saw his immitracker update.

Visa lodgement date - 02/11/2017 as Software Engineer.

Cheers


----------



## target8

Thank you mate.

I just checked immi tracker and saw one grant. 




alexmc17 said:


> Some one from India got a grant today, saw his immitracker update.
> 
> Visa lodgement date - 02/11/2017 as Software Engineer.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## perfect_devil

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks for the screenshot! I'm getting conflicting answers from the thread but I am willing to explore every route!


Don't be confused. Go for medicals before CO contact for direct grant else your application will be delayed further.
Your HAP ID will be visible on the medical referral letter as shown in the screenshot. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg

manuks007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a loooong wait of almost a year, myself and my wife got our PR visa today morning . You can find the details in my signature. I wish all of you, who have applied and have been waiting for the visa, to get the good news soon
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


______________________________

Congratulations mate.

I also have similar timelines. I am about to loose it, if I will ever get an opportunity to go back to Australia. People are offering me a job at the moment, I guess it will be too late till the Grant happens and than there will be no use of getting the Grant.
:sad:


----------



## andreyx108b

Heprex said:


> My assumptions are either some suspended EOIs has been re-activated, or since there are only limited invitations, not all occupations in non-pro rata arrangement has been invited until that date.


 By keeping rounds small in numbers, DIBP is only inviting high-pointers, re 70+. This enables them to recruit the highest pointers.


----------



## andreyx108b

prashantpratik said:


> Don't be confused. Go for medicals before CO contact for direct grant else your application will be delayed further.
> Your HAP ID will be visible on the medical referral letter as shown in the screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That's the best approach.


----------



## alexmc17

andreyx108b said:


> That's the best approach.


I agree. Does the status of the application changes if CO contacts you? My agent is managing my application but I am also tracking it via immiaccount. However the email box for any updates or questions is his.

Just thinking if CO contacts you, he might change the application status?

TIA


----------



## akhandel

*emedical client site STATUS for health checkup*

Hi All,

Some further tests were suggested for my wife where on emedical Client it was mentioned as "Required".

During the period where sputum test report took 60 days ... it was changed to "Reffered" with panel clinic name. 

Now it is finalized by panel clinic last week and emedical site is showing the status for 603 as "Incomplete"

Means 

Required --- > Reffered --> Incomplete.

In this the normal scenario ?
i am not sure if it is due to that panel clinic has not yet submitted reports to emedical client ? 
For other initial test status is mentioned as "Complete".

Can anyone from experts comment on this if I have to contact panel clinic or wait for some more time ? I have already missed second CO due to this


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends,

Just received co contact regarding signing the health declaration for my daughter (for 815)

Plz suggest:

1) how to respond/ update them....???
2) what is ICSE client id in form 815...???


----------



## arafattehsin

*More information required for Visa Processing*

Hello friends!

Need your expert opinions on below. 

I have been assigned a CO and despite the all the documents provided except for Form 80. I was asked to provide below;

*Documents required for me*


Form 80
Evidence of employment
Evidence of competent English

*Documents required for my wife (dependent)*


Form 80
Immigration Health Examination

My questions:


What's the best way to fill form 80?
I already provided my evidence of employment in the form of reference letters (no other documents were provided though). What else can I provide them? Will bank statement work or payslips are necessary as well? Do I have to re-attach the reference letters again with some elaborated description?
I already attached the evidence of PTE (competent english score) but I don't know why they had requested again. However, I sent the scores through VUE to DIBP yesterday again. Any thoughts on this?
We applied for our medical before the assignment of CO and it was finalized & uploaded by the medical officer (Dr.). However, I don't know why they're asking it for my wife again. Do I need to talk to my hospital to upload it again for my wife or what?
 
Looking forward to your responses as I have got a very tight schedule to get things done. 

Thanks
Arafat


----------



## vinyjan

*My Timeline*

312212 | Age: 30pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 10pts | English: 0pts | SS 5Points Total: 60pts

30.10.2016 - Submitted EOI 190QLD) /(NSW) (60)
14.11.2016 - QLD Invitation 
16.12.2016 - Invited
05.02.2017 - Lodged
16.02.2017 - CO contact from Brisbane ( Form 1399& Medical)
20.02.2017 - informed CO Wife Pregnant
02.03.2017 - Application put on hold.
09.09.2017 - Requested to add Baby
30.10.2017 - Baby added to the application 
01.11.2017 -Requested for Baby's Medical
10.11.2017 -Baby's medical done 
15.01.2018 -Visa Granted


----------



## alexmc17

vinyjan said:


> 312212 | Age: 30pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 10pts | English: 0pts | SS 5Points Total: 60pts
> 
> 30.10.2016 - Submitted EOI 190QLD) /(NSW) (60)
> 14.11.2016 - QLD Invitation
> 16.12.2016 - Invited
> 05.02.2017 - Lodged
> 16.02.2017 - CO contact from Brisbane ( Form 1399& Medical)
> 20.02.2017 - informed CO Wife Pregnant
> 02.03.2017 - Application put on hold.
> 09.09.2017 - Requested to add Baby
> 30.10.2017 - Baby added to the application
> 01.11.2017 -Requested for Baby's Medical
> 10.11.2017 -Baby's medical done
> 15.01.2018 -Visa Granted



Many Congratulations


----------



## arafattehsin

vinyjan said:


> 312212 | Age: 30pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 10pts | English: 0pts | SS 5Points Total: 60pts
> 
> 30.10.2016 - Submitted EOI 190QLD) /(NSW) (60)
> 14.11.2016 - QLD Invitation
> 16.12.2016 - Invited
> 05.02.2017 - Lodged
> 16.02.2017 - CO contact from Brisbane ( Form 1399& Medical)
> 20.02.2017 - informed CO Wife Pregnant
> 02.03.2017 - Application put on hold.
> 09.09.2017 - Requested to add Baby
> 30.10.2017 - Baby added to the application
> 01.11.2017 -Requested for Baby's Medical
> 10.11.2017 -Baby's medical done
> 15.01.2018 -Visa Granted


Congratulations mate!


----------



## smaikap

I'm an offshore applicant, submitted my application on 7th Jan, 2018 and I'm currently preparing for interview assuming light at the end of the tunnel.

I'll be interview ready probably by end of March and by then I do not expect any decision from the DIBP. So my questions are as follows :

1. Can I try to interact with Australian companies / recruiter even without getting a grant?? Is that advice??

2. Apart from being interview ready and learning new skills etc, what else may I do now to find a job quickly post grant (again, assuming positive outcome)

(these questions are because I read 1 member posted above that he / she is getting job offers despite not having a grant) 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

arafattehsin said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Need your expert opinions on below.
> 
> I have been assigned a CO and despite the all the documents provided except for Form 80. I was asked to provide below;
> 
> *Documents required for me*
> 
> 
> Form 80
> Evidence of employment
> Evidence of competent English
> 
> *Documents required for my wife (dependent)*
> 
> 
> Form 80
> Immigration Health Examination
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 
> What's the best way to fill form 80?
> I already provided my evidence of employment in the form of reference letters (no other documents were provided though). What else can I provide them? Will bank statement work or payslips are necessary as well? Do I have to re-attach the reference letters again with some elaborated description?
> I already attached the evidence of PTE (competent english score) but I don't know why they had requested again. However, I sent the scores through VUE to DIBP yesterday again. Any thoughts on this?
> We applied for our medical before the assignment of CO and it was finalized & uploaded by the medical officer (Dr.). However, I don't know why they're asking it for my wife again. Do I need to talk to my hospital to upload it again for my wife or what?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses as I have got a very tight schedule to get things done.
> 
> Thanks
> Arafat


Form 80 is straight forward....just fill out the parts they've asked for. Google it if you need any more guidance...as far as i remember there was one video on youtube as well on how to fill it out.

For employment send atleast 4 payslips for every year youve been employed (1 for every quarter), a bank statement that has corresponding transactions when your salary was received in the bank, tax certificates for every year and a CV for good measure.

Youre good to go with the pte scores. You have to send them directly to DIBP from your pte profile. Just take a screenshot and send attach it as well just incase.

Im not clear on what to do regarding the medical bit though.


----------



## arafattehsin

Thank you for your swift response. 

Looking forward to know more about the medical examination from the experts here.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

shobhgarg said:


> ______________________________
> 
> Congratulations mate.
> 
> I also have similar timelines. I am about to loose it, if I will ever get an opportunity to go back to Australia. People are offering me a job at the moment, I guess it will be too late till the Grant happens and than there will be no use of getting the Grant.
> :sad:


Hi, can you tell me how are you applying to companies? I'm also planning to do once I get the grant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg

vinyjan said:


> 312212 | Age: 30pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 10pts | English: 0pts | SS 5Points Total: 60pts
> 
> 30.10.2016 - Submitted EOI 190QLD) /(NSW) (60)
> 14.11.2016 - QLD Invitation
> 16.12.2016 - Invited
> 05.02.2017 - Lodged
> 16.02.2017 - CO contact from Brisbane ( Form 1399& Medical)
> 20.02.2017 - informed CO Wife Pregnant
> 02.03.2017 - Application put on hold.
> 09.09.2017 - Requested to add Baby
> 30.10.2017 - Baby added to the application
> 01.11.2017 -Requested for Baby's Medical
> 10.11.2017 -Baby's medical done
> 15.01.2018 -Visa Granted


________________________

Congratulations Mate.

Lucky Chap, after adding baby to the application in October got the visa. I added my wife and kid way back in August and still no news.


----------



## shobhgarg

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, can you tell me how are you applying to companies? I'm also planning to do once I get the grant.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


__________________________

Hi Gautam,

I have stayed in Australia for close to 3.5 years and have few contacts which are hiring positions directly. They are interested in giving me a job under them.

Having said that, there is no point of even updating the resume on seek until you get the grant. The first thing which you will be asked is what is your visa status.


----------



## shobhgarg

smaikap said:


> I'm an offshore applicant, submitted my application on 7th Jan, 2018 and I'm currently preparing for interview assuming light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I'll be interview ready probably by end of March and by then I do not expect any decision from the DIBP. So my questions are as follows :
> 
> 1. Can I try to interact with Australian companies / recruiter even without getting a grant?? Is that advice??
> 
> 2. Apart from being interview ready and learning new skills etc, what else may I do now to find a job quickly post grant (again, assuming positive outcome)
> 
> (these questions are because I read 1 member posted above that he / she is getting job offers despite not having a grant)
> 
> 
> _______________________
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> It is not useful to get in touch with recruiters until you get the grant. The first thing which they will ask is what is your visa status. If you get in touch with them before, post grant when you want to get a job they may not consider your candidature again.


----------



## Deepsagar

Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.

Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.

Applied with Partner Skills

70 points

Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017

Grant: 15th January 2018

Skill Select ID: 261313

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shobhgarg

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


____________

Congratulations.


----------



## alexmc17

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats. Did you have any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbm23

Hello friends,

By the grace of god, I and my husband got our grant today. We lodged our application through MARA agent on 1st November.

Thanks.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

arafattehsin said:


> Thank you for your swift response.
> 
> Looking forward to know more about the medical examination from the experts here.


Medical will be reflected in your profile if they are cleared from doctor side. In addition, you can attach HAP ID letter generated by you when you went for medicals


----------



## tom007

*Need clarification on 190 Visa*

I had lodged 190 Vic SS visa in Oct, 2017 from India while I am having 457 visa. CO asked few documents in Nov, I had submitted the same in Nov. Now I travelled to Australia for project work in Dec, 2017 with my active 457 visa. *I want to know if my movement to Australia will impact my 190 VISA grant decision? Do I need to go out of Australia to get 190 Visa grant?*

Visa lodged: 25-Oct-2017
CO asked for form 80: 23-Nov-2017
Uploaded doc in immi: 39-Nov-2017
Travelled to Australia: 17-Dec-2017


----------



## NB

tom007 said:


> I had lodged 190 Vic SS visa in Oct, 2017 from India while I am having 457 visa. CO asked few documents in Nov, I had submitted the same in Nov. Now I travelled to Australia for project work in Dec, 2017 with my active 457 visa. *I want to know if my movement to Australia will impact my 190 VISA grant decision? Do I need to go out of Australia to get 190 Visa grant?*
> 
> Visa lodged: 25-Oct-2017
> CO asked for form 80: 23-Nov-2017
> Uploaded doc in immi: 39-Nov-2017
> Travelled to Australia: 17-Dec-2017


Nope

You can be out or within Australia at time of grant
There is no restrictions 

But you have to keep the CO informed of your location so that he can give the IED accordingly in the grant
So keep filing a 1022 as and when you move into and out of Australia

Cheers


----------



## tom007

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You can be out or within Australia at time of grant
> There is no restrictions
> 
> But you have to keep the CO informed of your location so that he can give the IED accordingly in the grant
> So keep filing a 1022 as and when you move into and out of Australia
> 
> Cheers


I already updated CO through update us and change in circumstance links present in IMMI. Do I need to explicitly send 1022 form if I had already informed CO through IMMI?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HARINDERJEET said:


> harinderjeet said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi friends,
> 
> just received co contact regarding signing the health declaration for my daughter (for 815)
> 
> plz suggest:
> 
> 1) how to respond/ update them....???
> 2) what is icse client id in form 815...???
> 
> 
> 
> your suggestions plz....
Click to expand...

 can any expert share his valuable knowledge in this regards..(form 815)


----------



## NB

tom007 said:


> I already updated CO through update us and change in circumstance links present in IMMI. Do I need to explicitly send 1022 form if I had already informed CO through IMMI?


Upto you

Cheers


----------



## joy79

Hi All,

I have got my PR and will be arriving in Melbourne on March 12th. Is there a whatsapp group of people moving to Melbourne that I can join? I am looking at forming a group with a couple girls with whom I can share a place in Melbourne.

Please send me a message if interested.


----------



## atomixxx

Hello all... just wanted to ask something regarding my 189 process. I lodged my application on 6th of december 2017 and my wife doesnt have the english level (Functional english), I'm willing to pay the 2nd installment VAC for her but I want things to happend as fast as possible. 
How can I avoid CO contact asking for her documents "Evidence of Language Skill", and just tell him/her to send the Payment invoice.
I think this will prevent further delays.

Please share your advices.:director:


----------



## NB

joy79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my PR and will be arriving in Melbourne on March 12th. Is there a whatsapp group of people moving to Melbourne that I can join? I am looking at forming a group with a couple girls with whom I can share a place in Melbourne.
> 
> Please send me a message if interested.


There is a Facebook group also of Indians in Melbourne which is quite active 

You may join there also to meet like minded girls for staying as a group

Cheers


----------



## tasi

I lodged my visa on 9th of november and now i am going to upload form 80. I am a bit confused about the part which asks for my employmwnt history. The problem is as such

The visa application form just asks for my employment history in the last 10 years, which i assume is paid employment. 

But form 80 includes volunteer/umpaid work as employment as well. 

I did one day a week (volunteer) at an engineering company during my studies in australia which i did not mention on the visa form. Would it be a problem if i mentioned it on form 80??


----------



## klusarun

vinyjan said:


> 312212 | Age: 30pts | Education: 15pts | Experience: 10pts | English: 0pts | SS 5Points Total: 60pts
> 
> 
> 
> 30.10.2016 - Submitted EOI 190QLD) /(NSW) (60)
> 
> 14.11.2016 - QLD Invitation
> 
> 16.12.2016 - Invited
> 
> 05.02.2017 - Lodged
> 
> 16.02.2017 - CO contact from Brisbane ( Form 1399& Medical)
> 
> 20.02.2017 - informed CO Wife Pregnant
> 
> 02.03.2017 - Application put on hold.
> 
> 09.09.2017 - Requested to add Baby
> 
> 30.10.2017 - Baby added to the application
> 
> 01.11.2017 -Requested for Baby's Medical
> 
> 10.11.2017 -Baby's medical done
> 
> 15.01.2018 -Visa Granted




Congrats


----------



## klusarun

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congrats


----------



## debeash

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

rvbm23 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of god, I and my husband got our grant today. We lodged our application through MARA agent on 1st November.
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

joy79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my PR and will be arriving in Melbourne on March 12th. Is there a whatsapp group of people moving to Melbourne that I can join? I am looking at forming a group with a couple girls with whom I can share a place in Melbourne.
> 
> Please send me a message if interested.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Dear All
Today it’s 98 days of waiting after visa lodge and 46 days of receiving Immi commencement mail.
Still no updates and no any verification notice. Can anyone give some idea about fate of Immi commencement mail?
I can see no case after October 4 th who received commencement mail were updated ( immitracker).


----------



## NB

umashanker said:


> Dear All
> Today it’s 98 days of waiting after visa lodge and 46 days of receiving Immi commencement mail.
> Still no updates and no any verification notice. Can anyone give some idea about fate of Immi commencement mail?
> I can see no case after October 4 th who received commencement mail were updated ( immitracker).


Each case is unique 
You cannot compare your case with someone else’s 
I got my grant in 15 days of uploading documents, another member had to wait for 718 days and yesterday someone reported waiting even more then 2 years

Stop counting the days
It does not make the wait easier
It will happen in its own sweet time


Cheers


----------



## Danish06

Hi guyz,
I want a little help, actually i loadge my 189 visa on 6th sep 17 and was contacted by CO on 10th Oct 17 I have uploaded the required documents which were police check and medical. Im on bridging visa WC/030 that says I can not travel overseas by the time i leave Australia my visa gonna be ceased and i'll have to wait in overseas till the positive outcome of my visa, but on immigration website it is mentioned that in case of emergency you can contact to CO to discuss option but as far as i know there is no way to contact CO.
If anyone know any way that i can travel and come back before the outcome.
Please see paragraph 3 for reference.
Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## NCH

I lodge my VISA 190 application while I was in Australia. However, I came back to my country last week and do I need to make any updates to my PR application? 
OR Do I need to submit any forms (such as form 1022) to update my current situation. 

Thanks.


----------



## Angels58

rvbm23 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of god, I and my husband got our grant today. We lodged our application through MARA agent on 1st November.
> 
> Thanks.



Many congratulations.

Could you please confirm your ANZCO code.


----------



## NB

NCH said:


> I lodge my VISA 190 application while I was in Australia. However, I came back to my country last week and do I need to make any updates to my PR application?
> OR Do I need to submit any forms (such as form 1022) to update my current situation.
> 
> Thanks.


You should file a Form 1022 showing you are out of Australia.
You will have an IED if you are out of Australia when the grant is made

Cheers


----------



## NB

Danish06 said:


> Hi guyz,
> I want a little help, actually i loadge my 189 visa on 6th sep 17 and was contacted by CO on 10th Oct 17 I have uploaded the required documents which were police check and medical. Im on bridging visa WC/030 that says I can not travel overseas by the time i leave Australia my visa gonna be ceased and i'll have to wait in overseas till the positive outcome of my visa, but on immigration website it is mentioned that in case of emergency you can contact to CO to discuss option but as far as i know there is no way to contact CO.
> If anyone know any way that i can travel and come back before the outcome.
> Please see paragraph 3 for reference.
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


Try calling them up and ask for the contact details of the CO

Cheers


----------



## sahanajd

*Need some Guidance*

Hi Guys,

I lodged my VISA application on 21 Oct 2017 and today got the first reply from my CO asking for some additional documents (Form 80 and Police Clearance).

I am completing form 80 but had already uploaded the police certificate. Im confused as I had already uploaded the document and this time it indicates "Police Clearance Certificates United Kingdom". What does this mean? I am applying from SL and have been to UK multiple times but not for a year.

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Bamutt8951

Hi,
Anyway i can see form80 submitted on immiaccount?????Thanxx


----------



## debeash

sahanajd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my VISA application on 21 Oct 2017 and today got the first reply from my CO asking for some additional documents (Form 80 and Police Clearance).
> 
> I am completing form 80 but had already uploaded the police certificate. Im confused as I had already uploaded the document and this time it indicates "Police Clearance Certificates United Kingdom". What does this mean? I am applying from SL and have been to UK multiple times but not for a year.
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions?


If the total duration of all your travels to any country add up to more than 10 months in the last 10 years you have to get the police clearance certificate from that country, irrespective of the individual visits not being more than 10 months... hope this clarifies your concern.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

debeash said:


> If the total duration of all your travels to any country add up to more than 10 months in the last 10 years you have to get the police clearance certificate from that country, irrespective of the individual visits not being more than 10 months... hope this clarifies your concern.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


12 months, not 10. 

_For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age._

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/Char

Although Case Officers can sometimes ask for certificates for shorter periods too.


----------



## sahanajd

debeash said:


> If the total duration of all your travels to any country add up to more than 10 months in the last 10 years you have to get the police clearance certificate from that country, irrespective of the individual visits not being more than 10 months... hope this clarifies your concern.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the quick response. The total adds to about 4 months, that's why I'm wondering why they are asking for it. I'm going to write to the CO and see. Guess that's the only option I have. That or get the Clearance from UK


----------



## sahanajd

kaju said:


> 12 months, not 10.
> 
> _For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age._
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/Char
> 
> Although Case Officers can sometimes ask for certificates for shorter periods too.


Thanks for the response. Yeah, it could be the Case officer wanted to see it. Ill write to the CO and see. Most probably will have to get it


----------



## iShiv

Friends,

The good news is here. We received the Direct Grant today for me, my wife, and two kids.

Thanks to this wonderful forum for providing valuable information and insights on how things are moving on visa grant front.

Code : 261313
Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
Direct Grant : 16-01-2018


Thanks,
Shiv


----------



## gautamvbaindur

iShiv said:


> Friends,
> 
> The good news is here. We received the Direct Grant today for me, my wife, and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum for providing valuable information and insights on how things are moving on visa grant front.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
> Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
> Direct Grant : 16-01-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv


Congrats. Any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

iShiv said:


> Friends,
> 
> The good news is here. We received the Direct Grant today for me, my wife, and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum for providing valuable information and insights on how things are moving on visa grant front.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
> Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
> Direct Grant : 16-01-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv


Congrats Bro !!


----------



## sahanajd

iShiv said:


> Friends,
> 
> The good news is here. We received the Direct Grant today for me, my wife, and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum for providing valuable information and insights on how things are moving on visa grant front.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
> Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
> Direct Grant : 16-01-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv


Congratulations Shiv


----------



## iShiv

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Any employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Mostly no as I didn’t receive any information on that front.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

iShiv said:


> Friends,
> 
> The good news is here. We received the Direct Grant today for me, my wife, and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum for providing valuable information and insights on how things are moving on visa grant front.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
> Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
> Direct Grant : 16-01-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

kaju said:


> 12 months, not 10.
> 
> _For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age._
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/Char
> 
> Although Case Officers can sometimes ask for certificates for shorter periods too.


I stand corrected..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

iShiv said:


> Friends,
> 
> The good news is here. We received the Direct Grant today for me, my wife, and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum for providing valuable information and insights on how things are moving on visa grant front.
> 
> 
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
> Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
> Direct Grant : 16-01-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv


Congratulations


----------



## navy

Hi All,

I have filed my visa and yet to get Grant. I have some changes in circumstances.

1. My residential address is getting changed within same country/same city. by simply, UPDATE US in IMMIACCOUNT with new address is right way to communicate the changes to DIBP? or I need to fill 1022 form as well?

2. When I filed my visa, myself and my dependents residential address was from USA. My dependents (wife and child) went back to INDIA from USA. What and how I need to update this to DIBP? 

Can you please help me on this?


----------



## NB

navy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed my visa and yet to get Grant. I have some changes in circumstances.
> 
> 1. My residential address is getting changed within same country/same city. by simply, UPDATE US in IMMIACCOUNT with new address is right way to communicate the changes to DIBP? or I need to fill 1022 form as well?
> 
> 2. When I filed my visa, myself and my dependents residential address was from USA. My dependents (wife and child) went back to INDIA from USA. What and how I need to update this to DIBP?
> 
> Can you please help me on this?


I presume you have 3 individual documents uploading section for all the 3 applicants

File individual 1022 through each section updating the new address as applicable 

Cheers


----------



## navy

newbienz said:


> I presume you have 3 individual documents uploading section for all the 3 applicants
> 
> File individual 1022 through each section updating the new address as applicable
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for quick help.

But I still have same question, apologise , if my question is not clear. What I am asking is, do we simply need to use UPDATE US feature in IMMIACCOUNT for each individual one by one for address changes. or submit 1022 separately along with this?

OR

I need to print 1022 form and update information one by one for all individual and upload the same.

Second question is, Since my dependents moved to INDIA, DO I need to update travel history as well and communicate the same to DIBP ? If yes, should I use 1022 form for both individual?


----------



## tasi

Hi, 

Does anyone know how to withdraw a visa application? I know you have to till form 1446, but which section in immi account wouldvi upload it?


----------



## aks80

navy said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you have 3 individual documents uploading section for all the 3 applicants
> 
> File individual 1022 through each section updating the new address as applicable
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for quick help.
> 
> But I still have same question, apologise , if my question is not clear. What I am asking is, do we simply need to use UPDATE US feature in IMMIACCOUNT for each individual one by one for address changes. or submit 1022 separately along with this?
> 
> OR
> 
> I need to print 1022 form and update information one by one for all individual and upload the same.
> 
> Second question is, Since my dependents moved to INDIA, DO I need to update travel history as well and communicate the same to DIBP ? If yes, should I use 1022 form for both individual?
Click to expand...

Just use the update us feature for the address changes for each account. No need to use separate 1022 for this information update.

Regarding travel details now getting changes in Form 80, you can use the 1022 form to inform DIBP.


----------



## au513

Hello Experts,

I lodged the 189 visa 2 months back. 
Now, I renewed my daughter's (dependent) passport. Should I just use 'Update us' button to inform DIBP or upload form 1022 as well?


----------



## rvbm23

Angels58 said:


> Many congratulations.
> 
> Could you please confirm your ANZCO code.


Its 261313.

Thanks


----------



## alexmc17

rvbm23 said:


> Its 261313.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations  Can you please update the immitracker, if you have an entry there?


----------



## alexmc17

iShiv said:


> Friends,
> 
> The good news is here. We received the Direct Grant today for me, my wife, and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful forum for providing valuable information and insights on how things are moving on visa grant front.
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
> Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
> Direct Grant : 16-01-2018
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shiv


Congratulations  Can you please update the immitracker if you have an entry there?


----------



## rvbm23

alexmc17 said:


> Congratulations  Can you please update the immitracker, if you have an entry there?


Thank you  Already did


----------



## NB

navy said:


> Thanks for quick help.
> 
> But I still have same question, apologise , if my question is not clear. What I am asking is, do we simply need to use UPDATE US feature in IMMIACCOUNT for each individual one by one for address changes. or submit 1022 separately along with this?
> 
> OR
> 
> I need to print 1022 form and update information one by one for all individual and upload the same.
> 
> Second question is, Since my dependents moved to INDIA, DO I need to update travel history as well and communicate the same to DIBP ? If yes, should I use 1022 form for both individual?


If I were in your shoes, I would simply fill the 3 1022 forms- print , sign, scan and then upload them

Cheers


----------



## alexmc17

rvbm23 said:


> Thank you  Already did


cheers


----------



## sarthak667

peRFect19 said:


> Hope this helps..


In Partners claimed points, I have uploaded the following documents:

1. Passport (Travel and Birth)
2. Form 80 
3. Form 1221
4. PTE Score (English)
5. ACS Result (Skill Accessment)
6. Aadhaar (Identity)
7. Voter Card (Identity)
8. Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof)
9. 10th Certificate (Birth Proof)
10. UG + PG (Degree and Transcripts)
11. PCC 
12. Medical (Cleared)

Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## iShiv

alexmc17 said:


> Congratulations  Can you please update the immitracker if you have an entry there?




Already updated. Looks like grants are flowing in thick n fast. All the best to everyone waiting. May Jan be with you guys 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmc17

iShiv said:


> Already updated. Looks like grants are flowing in thick n fast. All the best to everyone waiting. May Jan be with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is motivational  Hope Jan be the month for everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## toffee.ali

au513 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I lodged the 189 visa 2 months back.
> Now, I renewed my daughter's (dependent) passport. Should I just use 'Update us' button to inform DIBP or upload form 1022 as well?


You can just use Update Us button to update your daughter's Passport information on ImmiAccount. No need to upload form 929 or 1022. Just upload the scanned copy of new passport in upload documents section.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega...w-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details


----------



## HARINDERJEET

*About Employment Verification*

Hi friends,

Can anybody share some experience about Employment verification call????eep::fencing:


----------



## sarthak667

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anybody share some experience about Employment verification call????eep::fencing:


Not till date...


----------



## sarthak667

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anybody share some experience about Employment verification call????eep::fencing:


Did CO ask for any additional documents?


----------



## Harry112016

Hi All,

I'm really happy to let you know that I have received my visa grant today. I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their guidance which has helped me a lot. Thank you and wish you all the best. Find my timeline below.

ANZSCO: 261112
ACS: 9th December 2015
EOI Created: 16th December 2016 (65 points)
PTE: 17th September 2017
EOI Updated:	24th September 2017 (75 Points)
ITA: 10th October 2017
PCC & Meds:	October 2017
Visa Lodged:	3rd November 2017
Grant: 16th January 2018 (72 days)
CO Office: Adelaide
Entry Date:	10th October 2018


----------



## alexmc17

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm really happy to let you know that I have received my visa grant today. I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their guidance which has helped me a lot. Thank you and wish you all the best. Find my timeline below.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112
> ACS: 9th December 2015
> EOI Created: 16th December 2016 (65 points)
> PTE: 17th September 2017
> EOI Updated:	24th September 2017 (75 Points)
> ITA: 10th October 2017
> PCC & Meds:	October 2017
> Visa Lodged:	3rd November 2017
> Grant: 16th January 2018 (72 days)
> CO Office: Adelaide
> Entry Date:	10th October 2018



Many congratulations


----------



## yodude

sarthak667 said:


> In Partners claimed points, I have uploaded the following documents:
> 
> 1. Passport (Travel and Birth)
> 2. Form 80
> 3. Form 1221
> 4. PTE Score (English)
> 5. ACS Result (Skill Accessment)
> 6. Aadhaar (Identity)
> 7. Voter Card (Identity)
> 8. Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof)
> 9. 10th Certificate (Birth Proof)
> 10. UG + PG (Degree and Transcripts)
> 11. PCC
> 12. Medical (Cleared)
> 
> Is there anything I am missing?



My suggestion is to also include the following documents if possible.

1. Birth Certificate
2. Wedding photos
3. Any evidence of joint ownership (Eg. Both names on lease agreements, Joint bank accounts etc.)


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sarthak667 said:


> Did CO ask for any additional documents?


yes form 815 for dependent...


----------



## mankman

Do adding new supporting documents change my date of effect.

I lodged my app on Nov 22nd.


----------



## NB

mankman said:


> Do adding new supporting documents change my date of effect.
> 
> I lodged my app on Nov 22nd.


There is no date of effect concept when you apply for a grant
Date of effect is applicable only when you submit an EOI 

So what stage are you?

Cheers


----------



## asifbahrian

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anybody share some experience about Employment verification call????eep::fencing:


Check this post I did about my EV.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-grant-gang-2017-a-2301.html#post13765281


----------



## mankman

newbienz said:


> There is no date of effect concept when you apply for a grant
> Date of effect is applicable only when you submit an EOI
> 
> So what stage are you?
> 
> Cheers


My bad..not date of effect but date of lodge

I submitted my visa application on nov 22nd.
I am in a fix to add 1221 or not..saw some posts that they added 1221


----------



## smaikap

mankman said:


> My bad..not date of effect but date of lodge
> 
> I submitted my visa application on nov 22nd.
> I am in a fix to add 1221 or not..saw some posts that they added 1221


I added 1221 a week after submitting my application. It did not change my date of submission.

I believe, till CO contact you may add docs within the permissible limit of 60 docs. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iShiv

mankman said:


> My bad..not date of effect but date of lodge
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my visa application on nov 22nd.
> 
> I am in a fix to add 1221 or not..saw some posts that they added 1221



I too was confused if I should upload 1221/1281 docs after 2 months of visa lodge. As per recommendation from the experts here, I did not upload and waited. I received my direct grant today. If you have submitted form 80, I think it’s best to wait out that uploading any docs now. Again plz do check with others before taking any decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085

newbienz said:


> There is no date of effect concept when you apply for a grant
> Date of effect is applicable only when you submit an EOI
> 
> So what are are are you?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Bro for me also I want to add a minor thing in form 80 and upload again but my concern is that if I upload it now today it may push my case at back or incur delay..is it like this??
My visa lodge date is 15th Nov, no co contact or email till now, status says received. Not sure in the background they are assessing or not.

Addition for 80: My mom n dad's name is proper in my passport with surname whereas their own passports do not have surname only their first name. And inform 80 we have to fill in our parent's details and it asks for " Known by any other name" .. I did not put their name as per their passport which is without a surname.
So Now that is what I am planning to do..because later on while filing visitor visa for them I do not want any trouble..? Do you think it may cause issues?
Appreciate and thanks!!


----------



## mankman

iShiv said:


> I too was confused if I should upload 1221/1281 docs after 2 months of visa lodge. As per recommendation from the experts here, I did not upload and waited. I received my direct grant today. If you have submitted form 80, I think it’s best to wait out that uploading any docs now. Again plz do check with others before taking any decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I better wait as i have already submitted complete form 80. Rest all documents are uploaded. Congrats on your grant.


----------



## Vinopaal

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm really happy to let you know that I have received my visa grant today. I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their guidance which has helped me a lot. Thank you and wish you all the best. Find my timeline below.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112
> ACS: 9th December 2015
> EOI Created: 16th December 2016 (65 points)
> PTE: 17th September 2017
> EOI Updated:	24th September 2017 (75 Points)
> ITA: 10th October 2017
> PCC & Meds:	October 2017
> Visa Lodged:	3rd November 2017
> Grant: 16th January 2018 (72 days)
> CO Office: Adelaide
> Entry Date:	10th October 2018


Congrats.. All the best mate!!!


----------



## NB

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Bro for me also I want to add a minor thing in form 80 and upload again but my concern is that if I upload it now today it may push my case at back or incur delay..is it like this??
> My visa lodge date is 15th Nov, no co contact or email till now, status says received. Not sure in the background they are assessing or not.
> 
> Addition for 80: My mom n dad's name is proper in my passport with surname whereas their own passports do not have surname only their first name. And inform 80 we have to fill in our parent's details and it asks for " Known by any other name" .. I did not put their name as per their passport which is without a surname.
> So Now that is what I am planning to do..because later on while filing visitor visa for them I do not want any trouble..? Do you think it may cause issues?
> Appreciate and thanks!!


I would just file a Form 1023 giving the missing passport name

If it causes delays so be it rather have a slightest chance of problems with my parents visa in future

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Deepsagar said:


> Very happy to share that.. we have received our direct grant today morning.
> Me, my spouse and 3 year kid.
> 
> Thanks to this wonderful group and to the people who shared their experiences and knowledge on the process.
> 
> Applied with Partner Skills
> 
> 70 points
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th October 2017
> 
> Grant: 15th January 2018
> 
> Skill Select ID: 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## debeash

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm really happy to let you know that I have received my visa grant today. I would like to thank everyone on this forum for their guidance which has helped me a lot. Thank you and wish you all the best. Find my timeline below.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112
> ACS: 9th December 2015
> EOI Created: 16th December 2016 (65 points)
> PTE: 17th September 2017
> EOI Updated:24th September 2017 (75 Points)
> ITA: 10th October 2017
> PCC & Meds:October 2017
> Visa Lodged:3rd November 2017
> Grant:16th January 2018 (72 days)
> CO Office: Adelaide
> Entry Date:10th October 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

sarthak667 said:


> In Partners claimed points, I have uploaded the following documents:
> 
> 1. Passport (Travel and Birth)
> 2. Form 80
> 3. Form 1221
> 4. PTE Score (English)
> 5. ACS Result (Skill Accessment)
> 6. Aadhaar (Identity)
> 7. Voter Card (Identity)
> 8. Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof)
> 9. 10th Certificate (Birth Proof)
> 10. UG + PG (Degree and Transcripts)
> 11. PCC
> 12. Medical (Cleared)
> 
> Is there anything I am missing?


You can add some travel tickets of you and your spouse travelling together along with a joint a/c statement for a particular month. Make sure you also upload all those documents that were provided to ACS for the assessment.


----------



## smaikap

I have already submitted my visa application. For my first job, for which I have not claimed any points (because ACS deducted it), I was only able to provide :
1. Offer Letter 
2. Legal Contract
3. Sporadic salary slips
4. Reliving letter 
5. Experience letter

I was not able to get the bank statement as the corresponding account was closed. After a long deliberation, the bank finally confirmed that they have the statement, but it won't come on a bank letterhead. Instead, they will print it on plain paper and put seal and signature.

My questions are :

1. Is bank seal and signature good enough? [The statement probably won't come with a bank logo also, as they said it is a closed account]
2. Should I get a letter from branch manager saying they won't provide this on bank letterhead?


----------



## ENGINEER291085

newbienz said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bro for me also I want to add a minor thing in form 80 and upload again but my concern is that if I upload it now today it may push my case at back or incur delay..is it like this??
> My visa lodge date is 15th Nov, no co contact or email till now, status says received. Not sure in the background they are assessing or not.
> 
> Addition for 80: My mom n dad's name is proper in my passport with surname whereas their own passports do not have surname only their first name. And inform 80 we have to fill in our parent's details and it asks for " Known by any other name" .. I did not put their name as per their passport which is without a surname.
> So Now that is what I am planning to do..because later on while filing visitor visa for them I do not want any trouble..? Do you think it may cause issues?
> Appreciate and thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would just file a Form 1023 giving the missing passport name
> 
> If it causes delays so be it rather have a slightest chance of problems with my parents visa in future
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Anyway I am planning to renew their passports next month with proper names the one in my passport and the one I mentioned in the form 80 ...i think should be ok in this case?
Is dibp concerned on name mentioned on the old expired passport if at all i will be applying visa for them in future with new passports?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

smaikap said:


> I have already submitted my visa application. For my first job, for which I have not claimed any points (because ACS deducted it), I was only able to provide :
> 1. Offer Letter
> 2. Legal Contract
> 3. Sporadic salary slips
> 4. Reliving letter
> 5. Experience letter
> 
> I was not able to get the bank statement as the corresponding account was closed. After a long deliberation, the bank finally confirmed that they have the statement, but it won't come on a bank letterhead. Instead, they will print it on plain paper and put seal and signature.
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> 1. Is bank seal and signature good enough? [The statement probably won't come with a bank logo also, as they said it is a closed account]
> 2. Should I get a letter from branch manager saying they won't provide this on bank letterhead?




Bank statement is not necessary for the experience which you are not claiming ! 
Just got he offerletter and service letter will do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085

smaikap said:


> I have already submitted my visa application. For my first job, for which I have not claimed any points (because ACS deducted it), I was only able to provide :
> 1. Offer Letter
> 2. Legal Contract
> 3. Sporadic salary slips
> 4. Reliving letter
> 5. Experience letter
> 
> I was not able to get the bank statement as the corresponding account was closed. After a long deliberation, the bank finally confirmed that they have the statement, but it won't come on a bank letterhead. Instead, they will print it on plain paper and put seal and signature.
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> 1. Is bank seal and signature good enough? [The statement probably won't come with a bank logo also, as they said it is a closed account]
> 2. Should I get a letter from branch manager saying they won't provide this on bank letterhead?


IMO 1 to 5 are enough for non relevent exp...bank statements and salary slips are required only to prove claimed paid work. This is again grey area for some it works while for others co asks for more docs for non relevent!!

And yes for closed account it will be on plain paper as long as bank seal and manager sign are there its perfectly fine and valid.


----------



## NB

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Anyway I am planning to renew their passports next month with proper names the one in my passport and the one I mentioned in the form 80 ...i think should be ok in this case?
> Is dibp concerned on name mentioned on the old expired passport if at all i will be applying visa for them in future with new passports?


When they apply for a visa, they will also have to answer a question whether they have been ever known by any other name

Just think over what they should reply

Cheers


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> I have already submitted my visa application. For my first job, for which I have not claimed any points (because ACS deducted it), I was only able to provide :
> 1. Offer Letter
> 2. Legal Contract
> 3. Sporadic salary slips
> 4. Reliving letter
> 5. Experience letter
> 
> I was not able to get the bank statement as the corresponding account was closed. After a long deliberation, the bank finally confirmed that they have the statement, but it won't come on a bank letterhead. Instead, they will print it on plain paper and put seal and signature.
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> 1. Is bank seal and signature good enough? [The statement probably won't come with a bank logo also, as they said it is a closed account]
> 2. Should I get a letter from branch manager saying they won't provide this on bank letterhead?


1. Yes
2. Yes

Cheers


----------



## iShiv

mankman said:


> I better wait as i have already submitted complete form 80. Rest all documents are uploaded. Congrats on your grant.




Thank you friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Why we are not getting updated from CO contact application or commencement mail application these weeks?


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi All,

I got grant today for myself and my wife and daughter. Thanks for all your help so far.

However, my IED has been given by end of February 2018 which is pretty short period though. 

I am not moving permanently. So, please could you help suggesting on below points for IED

1. How many days should I plan to stay for IED?
2. Can I enter to any port (City) in Australia IED? If yes, which city is best to plan for?
2. What I MUST do during IED.
3. What are preferable but not mandatory?
4. Any other suggestion?

Also, whats the meaning of "Must Not Arrive After"?

Kindly help answering above. Thanks again.

Regards,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert

My base branch is in India and I work at onsite in Belgium on deputation for the project. Because of the language constraint, we (all the deputed Indian employees) give PoA to the company to take care of tax filing. That way we only get the salary in hand and company takes care of taxes on our behalf. That is why I don't have the proof of tax filing with me for years in Belgium. I worked in Belgium in 3 terms (2009-2010, 2011-2014, 2015-till now).

I have following documents for all the years:

1. Offer letter
2. Promotion letters 
3. Salary slips 
4. Bank statements for salary credit
5. Indian PF statement provided by my company 
6. Employee reference
7. Form 16 (provided by the company) (Where salary for my Belgian years is 0 or partial if I traveled mid year)

Is it mandatory to provide Belgian tax proofs for all the years?

Thanks.
Nishant.


----------



## navy

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would simply fill the 3 1022 forms- print , sign, scan and then upload them
> 
> Cheers


thanks!


----------



## navy

aks80 said:


> Just use the update us feature for the address changes for each account. No need to use separate 1022 for this information update.
> 
> Regarding travel details now getting changes in Form 80, you can use the 1022 form to inform DIBP.


thanks!


----------



## aks80

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got grant today for myself and my wife and daughter. Thanks for all your help so far.
> 
> However, my IED has been given by end of February 2018 which is pretty short period though.
> 
> I am not moving permanently. So, please could you help suggesting on below points for IED
> 
> 1. How many days should I plan to stay for IED?
> 2. Can I enter to any port (City) in Australia IED? If yes, which city is best to plan for?
> 2. What I MUST do during IED.
> 3. What are preferable but not mandatory?
> 4. Any other suggestion?
> 
> Also, whats the meaning of "Must Not Arrive After"?
> 
> Kindly help answering above. Thanks again.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


1. Its upto you. Most people stay a week factoring in the long journey.
2. Yes. Completely upto you again.
2. Enter the country
3. Visiting some known places and taking pictures 
4. Yes, you wrote 2 twice in your list. I am doing the same. Ideally it should be once 

You can't enter Australia after the "must not arrive after" date unless you get a Resident Return Visa. You need to enter before IED in the first place for everything else to apply though.


----------



## Sourabh123

aks80 said:


> 1. Its upto you. Most people stay a week factoring in the long journey.
> 2. Yes. Completely upto you again.
> 2. Enter the country
> 3. Visiting some known places and taking pictures
> 4. Yes, you wrote 2 twice in your list. I am doing the same. Ideally it should be once
> 
> You can't enter Australia after the "must not arrive after" date unless you get a Resident Return Visa. You need to enter before IED in the first place for everything else to apply though.


Thank you.

Considering the last point, moving late after IED has got demerit over early moving to Australia?

Regards,
Sourabh 

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got grant today for myself and my wife and daughter. Thanks for all your help so far.
> 
> However, my IED has been given by end of February 2018 which is pretty short period though.
> 
> I am not moving permanently. So, please could you help suggesting on below points for IED
> 
> 1. How many days should I plan to stay for IED?
> 2. Can I enter to any port (City) in Australia IED? If yes, which city is best to plan for?
> 2. What I MUST do during IED.
> 3. What are preferable but not mandatory?
> 4. Any other suggestion?
> 
> Also, whats the meaning of "Must Not Arrive After"?
> 
> Kindly help answering above. Thanks again.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80

Sourabh123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Considering the last point, moving late after IED has got demerit over early moving to Australia?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


If you don't enter before your IED, the PR is void. But once you enter, you can choose to not visit till the must not enter after date in your grant. 

Of course, after that date, if you leave Australia, you cant enter without a RRV as mentioned earlier.


----------



## Sourabh123

aks80 said:


> If you don't enter before your IED, the PR is void. But once you enter, you can choose to not visit till the must not enter after date in your grant.
> 
> Of course, after that date, if you leave Australia, you cant enter without a RRV as mentioned earlier.


Thank you.

Sorry for asking again. What is the criteria to receive a RRV please?

Regards,
Sourabh

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulisan08

Got the grant yesterday. direct grant. Thanks for all the support and guidance.

Timeline in signature.


----------



## aks80

Sourabh123 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sorry for asking again. What is the criteria to receive a RRV please?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Here you go, mate

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-


----------



## debeash

hulisan08 said:


> Got the grant yesterday. direct grant. Thanks for all the support and guidance.
> 
> Timeline in signature.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

hulisan08 said:


> Got the grant yesterday. direct grant. Thanks for all the support and guidance.
> 
> Timeline in signature.


Congratulations


----------



## gbedan

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got grant today for myself and my wife and daughter. Thanks for all your help so far.
> 
> However, my IED has been given by end of February 2018 which is pretty short period though.
> 
> I am not moving permanently. So, please could you help suggesting on below points for IED
> 
> 1. How many days should I plan to stay for IED?
> 2. Can I enter to any port (City) in Australia IED? If yes, which city is best to plan for?
> 2. What I MUST do during IED.
> 3. What are preferable but not mandatory?
> 4. Any other suggestion?
> 
> Also, whats the meaning of "Must Not Arrive After"?
> 
> Kindly help answering above. Thanks again.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Congrats! One quick thought. There are few who apply for a PR and do not migrate. Are'nt those blocking others who are waiting to move permanently? Quota is shrinked for those who are waiting to move permanently.


----------



## NB

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got grant today for myself and my wife and daughter. Thanks for all your help so far.
> 
> However, my IED has been given by end of February 2018 which is pretty short period though.
> 
> I am not moving permanently. So, please could you help suggesting on below points for IED
> 
> 1. How many days should I plan to stay for IED?
> 2. Can I enter to any port (City) in Australia IED? If yes, which city is best to plan for?
> 2. What I MUST do during IED.
> 3. What are preferable but not mandatory?
> 4. Any other suggestion?
> 
> Also, whats the meaning of "Must Not Arrive After"?
> 
> Kindly help answering above. Thanks again.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Members who have been given short IED in the past, have successfully been able to get an extension or waiver .
You can also try for the Same, but it’s at the discretion of the CO

1. The moment you cross Immigration, your IED is done.
You can catch the next flight out , if you so desire
But if you are flying so far, spend a few days in the city which you are likely to migrate to
2. Any port ..Sydney and MLB are used by most people as that’s where you will most likely settle in future and that’s where the most of the sight seeing places are
2. You do Nothing especially for IED. Give your PR printout and cross the Immigration 
If they stamp your passport, it’s a bonus. Else keep your boarding pass as a Evidence

3. no idea

4. No idea

Your PR grant will not be valid if you do not enter Australia before the MUST NOT ARRIVE AFTER date.

Cheers


----------



## churek

Nice to see lots are receiving grants. This is a very positive sign for those who are waiting also. Seems DIBP are working double time to clear their backlogs.

Congrats guys!


----------



## HS2MS

Looks like CO contact is curse....feel like puppet ... congratulations to those who hot direct grants


----------



## smaikap

HS2MS said:


> Looks like CO contact is curse....feel like puppet ... congratulations to those who hot direct grants


Why do you say that?? (CO contact is a curse) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

HS2MS said:


> Looks like CO contact is curse....feel like puppet ... congratulations to those who hot direct grants


A few days back a member posted that he got a grant after CO contact to upload documents in 3 weeks

I also know Members without CO contact waiting for more then a year

Don’t generalise 

Each case is unique 

Cheers


----------



## klusarun

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got grant today for myself and my wife and daughter. Thanks for all your help so far.
> 
> However, my IED has been given by end of February 2018 which is pretty short period though.
> 
> I am not moving permanently. So, please could you help suggesting on below points for IED
> 
> 1. How many days should I plan to stay for IED?
> 2. Can I enter to any port (City) in Australia IED? If yes, which city is best to plan for?
> 2. What I MUST do during IED.
> 3. What are preferable but not mandatory?
> 4. Any other suggestion?
> 
> Also, whats the meaning of "Must Not Arrive After"?
> 
> Kindly help answering above. Thanks again.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk




Congrats


----------



## arun6445

newbienz said:


> A few days back a member posted that he got a grant after CO contact to upload documents in 3 weeks
> 
> I also know Members without CO contact waiting for more then a year
> 
> Don’t generalise
> 
> Each case is unique
> 
> Cheers


I have been also waiting for my Visa Grant for last 11 months and in the last 11 months, I have dropped various emails to my CO but so far I have received only 1 Standard reply about my application updates.


----------



## alex.alter

anybody know the last co contact grant date ?


----------



## NB

alex.alter said:


> anybody know the last co contact grant date ?


Are you aware that they issue about 44,000 numbers of just visa 189 grants every year which comes to nearly 200 every single working day

So what conclusion would you arrive with that information about a single grant ?

Cheers


----------



## Nedsrtark

arun6445 said:


> I have been also waiting for my Visa Grant for last 11 months and in the last 11 months, I have dropped various emails to my CO but so far I have received only 1 Standard reply about my application updates.


When CO replied to your mail 
Did he mention the stage of your application or estimated time to grant?


----------



## klusarun

hulisan08 said:


> Got the grant yesterday. direct grant. Thanks for all the support and guidance.
> 
> Timeline in signature.




Congrats


----------



## HARINDERJEET

asifbahrian said:


> Check this post I did about my EV.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-grant-gang-2017-a-2301.html#post13765281


Thanks asifbahrian.... itz really useful....your detailing and sharing is appreciable:clap2:......thanks...


----------



## djdoller

On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


----------



## NikiMohan

Congrats..


djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


----------



## klusarun

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.




Congrats


----------



## HARINDERJEET

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Congrats djdoller,


----------



## Gbatra

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Many congratulations buddy...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## target8

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Congrats mate!!

When did you lodge the application?


----------



## Vinopaal

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.



Congrats Mate !!!eace:


----------



## djdoller

NikiMohan said:


> Congrats..
> 
> 
> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
Click to expand...




klusarun said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
Click to expand...




HARINDERJEET said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats djdoller,
Click to expand...




Gbatra said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations buddy...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




target8 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate!!
> 
> When did you lodge the application?
Click to expand...




Vinopaal said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mate !!!
Click to expand...

Thank you all.


----------



## subbu1981

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Congratulations


----------



## djdoller

subbu1981 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

Thanks bro.


----------



## shobhgarg

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


________________________________


Congrats mate, it was a tough one for you and so is for me. I don't know, if I will ever get it.


----------



## mankman

Hi Expats,

I have a situation here. I lodged my visa on Nov 22nd as Developer Programmer but now i got promoted to a different role as Program Manager where my roles and responsibilities are different.

Do i need to update my application with role change letter or just leave the application as it is.

The roles of prog manager will be different and will not be suitable for Developer Programmer.


----------



## NB

mankman said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a situation here. I lodged my visa on Nov 22nd as Developer Programmer but now i got promoted to a different role as Program Manager where my roles and responsibilities are different.
> 
> Do i need to update my application with role change letter or just leave the application as it is.
> 
> The roles of prog manager will be different and will not be suitable for Developer Programmer.


Your application will not be affected, with your role change 

But you need to update the CO in case he decides to contact your employer

So file a Form 1022, giving the details of your new designation 

Cheers


----------



## tasi

Is it normal for registered migration agents to be very unresponsive? I have beem trying to get my agent to upload form 80 for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## mpathak9

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Congrats. What was your lodge date?


----------



## NB

tasi said:


> Is it normal for registered migration agents to be very unresponsive? I have beem trying to get my agent to upload form 80 for over 2 weeks now.


2 weeks is a lot of time just for uploading, if it’s been finalised earlier to that

Keep a record of the emails being sent to him, and remind him everyday
Maybe you can complain against him to MARA with the evidence

Cheers


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

*Different names in different documents*

Hi All,

One of my friend has filed a 189 EOI but has mismatch of names in different documents

Can anyone please share a template of affidavit that should be submitted. Thank you


----------



## NB

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend has filed a 189 EOI but has mismatch of names in different documents
> 
> Can anyone please share a template of affidavit that should be submitted. Thank you


Go to any notary in any Indian big city

They will make it for you.
Basically it will say that all the following names belong to the same person

In the long run, it will be beneficial if he can get the documents corrected to a single spelling as far as practically possible

Cheers


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

newbienz said:


> Go to any notary in any Indian big city
> 
> They will make it for you.
> Basically it will say that all the following names belong to the same person
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## djdoller

mpathak9 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. What was your lodge date?
Click to expand...

It was 9th march 2017


----------



## djdoller

shobhgarg said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, it was a tough one for you and so is for me. I don't know, if I will ever get it.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro. I am hoping for your grant soon. Yester my old myimmitracker friend also got grant hus name is S Kumar. His date of last co contact was 18th september 17 and mine was 22ns sep 17. So next is your turn for sure.
My IED is 23rd may as i come to know that it is the date according to the pcc or medical whichever is earlier. But in my case as a humanitarian they give me time when i submited the pcc not pcc obtained date. So i am really happy as my newborn is only 7 months now. So i have enough time to move aussie.


----------



## tasi

GuruRaghavendra said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to any notary in any Indian big city
> 
> They will make it for you.
> Basically it will say that all the following names belong to the same person
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

I did the same thing, makes things easier for the processing officer.


----------



## iShiv

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend has filed a 189 EOI but has mismatch of names in different documents
> 
> Can anyone please share a template of affidavit that should be submitted. Thank you


Check the sample affidavit in case it helps. Make necessary changes as there is no standard format. As long as you mention the details correctly and explain the reasons for name variance clearly, there should be no problem. 

Cheers,
Shiv

Code : 261313
Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-11-2017
Visa Grant : 16-01-2018 (Direct) 
IED : 14-Nov-2018


----------



## ajayaustralia

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Mate, congratulations to you and family and thanks for all the inputs you have provided to others on this forum. 

Best of luck to you and I wish you all the best, Welcome to Oz!!!.

Regards/AJ


----------



## target8

djdoller said:


> It was 9th march 2017


Thanks mate. All the best for you and your family!


----------



## 22ji

*June Applicants*

I think DIBP forgot June applicants... IMMI Commencement on 1st Aug 17, can anybody give slightest of the idea for Visa Grant. 

Will anybody offer some Hope..


----------



## djdoller

ajayaustralia said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, congratulations to you and family and thanks for all the inputs you have provided to others on this forum.
> 
> Best of luck to you and I wish you all the best, Welcome to Oz!!!.
> 
> Regards/AJ
Click to expand...




target8 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 9th march 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. All the best for you and your family!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Haveca good one and wish you all the best guys.


----------



## sara26

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Many Congratulations!!!
Wish other backloggers get their grants soon ...


----------



## nabtex

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Congratulations Dear 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

sara26 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations!!!
> Wish other backloggers get their grants soon ...
Click to expand...




nabtex said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Dear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks sara and nabtax


----------



## naveenttf

22ji said:


> I think DIBP forgot June applicants... IMMI Commencement on 1st Aug 17, can anybody give slightest of the idea for Visa Grant.
> 
> Will anybody offer some Hope..


 EV happened for you after receiving commencement email???


----------



## itzrichie

I’ve got the grant today guys ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller

itzrichie said:


> I’ve got the grant today guys !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro.


----------



## suzannae

AS/NZS Code: 263311
EOI- 4th OCT 2017
PTE score-75
VISA Application submitted date: 12 th OCT 2017
Grant Date::smash::smash::

Please tell me when I will get grant. Anybody here having same case ..waiting ... for OCT visa application..


----------



## asifbahrian

suzannae said:


> AS/NZS Code: 263311
> EOI- 4th OCT 2017
> PTE score-75
> VISA Application submitted date: 12 th OCT 2017
> Grant Date::smash::smash::
> 
> Please tell me when I will get grant. Anybody here having same case ..waiting ... for OCT visa application..


I lodged for 189 visa on 11th of October 2017.


----------



## nabtex

itzrichie said:


> I’ve got the grant today guys !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations dear

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## manuks007

djdoller said:


> Thanks bro. I am hoping for your grant soon. Yester my old myimmitracker friend also got grant hus name is S Kumar. His date of last co contact was 18th september 17 and mine was 22ns sep 17. So next is your turn for sure.
> My IED is 23rd may as i come to know that it is the date according to the pcc or medical whichever is earlier. But in my case as a humanitarian they give me time when i submited the pcc not pcc obtained date. So i am really happy as my newborn is only 7 months now. So i have enough time to move aussie.


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## avma

Hi Guys, does anybody has got the medical done in Saudi (Riyadh), please share the details and procedure.....


----------



## anindyaz

Question for expats - I submitted my visa on 5th Sep, medicals done on 21st Sep and uploaded. BUPA asked for a re-medical after three months along with Sputum test. Completed that as well and re-medical done on 22nd Nov. Got clearance for medical with status as "Health clearance provided – no action required (<HAP ID>)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."

Question is, do I need to update the department using "Update Us" about the change in medical status? Or will they check it on their own? I didn't think of that earlier but suddenly came to my mind so wanted to confirm.

Thanks


----------



## sharafatal

avma said:


> Hi Guys, does anybody has got the medical done in Saudi (Riyadh), please share the details and procedure.....




There are two clinics in Riyadh.
One in olaya and its name is Al-Warood.
Take print of your HAP ID, passport with you.
You will pay fee there. You can pay by cash or by card.

Cheers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert

Do I get reinvitation in skillselect if my 190 invitation expires first time? Or it is only for 189?
I didn't realize that my credit card had expired. Please reply.


----------



## avma

sharafatal said:


> There are two clinics in Riyadh.
> One in olaya and its name is Al-Warood.
> Take print of your HAP ID, passport with you.
> You will pay fee there. You can pay by cash or by card.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, one more thing do I need to take prior appointment for that or its just walk-in.....


----------



## sandeepreddy.1910

HI Guys , i have been regular visitor to this site after dropping my visa 189 on shore on 7/09/2017.

you guys been so Good with predictions and helpful in all aspects of the process.

I'm in bit nervous with my Visa.. as i Lodged it on 7/9/17...with case officer contact on 18/10/17 ... requested documents submitted, information provided Button pressed on the day it self. 

what is the possibility of when could i receive The Grant???


____________________________________

Visa 189 submitted on - 07/09/2017
case officer contact - 18/10/2017
IPand Button Pressed - 18/10/2017
Visa Grant - ray2:ray2::clock::couch2:


----------



## Ismail_Aus

shobhgarg said:


> ________________________________
> 
> 
> Congrats mate, it was a tough one for you and so is for me. I don't know, if I will ever get it.


You will get it.One of my friend is waiting since December 2016!!! No luck yet


----------



## tusharmodgil

*Change in processing time*

The processing time has been changed back from 6-10 months to 5-8 months in my immi account.

Has anyone got the similar update?


Regards,
Tushar Modgil

ACS - 20-June-2016
EOI - 21-Jun-2016
PTE - 02-May-2017 ( 3rd attempt)
Invitation - 26-jul-2017
Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

sandeepreddy.1910 said:


> HI Guys , i have been regular visitor to this site after dropping my visa 189 on shore on 7/09/2017.
> 
> you guys been so Good with predictions and helpful in all aspects of the process.
> 
> I'm in bit nervous with my Visa.. as i Lodged it on 7/9/17...with case officer contact on 18/10/17 ... requested documents submitted, information provided Button pressed on the day it self.
> 
> what is the possibility of when could i receive The Grant???
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Visa 189 submitted on - 07/09/2017
> case officer contact - 18/10/2017
> IPand Button Pressed - 18/10/2017
> Visa Grant - ray2:ray2::clock::couch2:


Most members are getting grants around the 6 month time point

So your application is in the sweet spot

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

tusharmodgil said:


> The processing time has been changed back from 6-10 months to 5-8 months in my immi account.
> 
> Has anyone got the similar update?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tushar Modgil
> 
> ACS - 20-June-2016
> EOI - 21-Jun-2016
> PTE - 02-May-2017 ( 3rd attempt)
> Invitation - 26-jul-2017
> Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
> Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
> Grant :fingerscrossed:


Same for me. I submitted my application on 7 Jan, 2018

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyneha

Yes i can see the same in immiaccount. 



tusharmodgil said:


> The processing time has been changed back from 6-10 months to 5-8 months in my immi account.
> 
> Has anyone got the similar update?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tushar Modgil
> 
> ACS - 20-June-2016
> EOI - 21-Jun-2016
> PTE - 02-May-2017 ( 3rd attempt)
> Invitation - 26-jul-2017
> Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
> Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
> Grant


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> Same for me. I submitted my application on 7 Jan, 2018
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nothing to get excited about

It’s just reflecting what has been changed in their website

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Cheers


----------



## alex.alter

smaikap said:


> Same for me. I submitted my application on 7 Jan, 2018
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


very good


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

Hi all,
After ACS, if I join a new company, it’s ok just to submit form 80 right , if I don’t want to claim the new companies experience?

Thanks for your response 
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi all,
> After ACS, if I join a new company, it’s ok just to submit form 80 right , if I don’t want to claim the new companies experience?
> 
> Thanks for your response
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 80 has nothing to do with claiming points
Your EOI reflects that

Cheers


----------



## gautamvbaindur

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi all,
> After ACS, if I join a new company, it’s ok just to submit form 80 right , if I don’t want to claim the new companies experience?
> 
> Thanks for your response
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I did the same. I did ACS for 3 companies and for the fourth I just entered not relevant experience. Also mentioned this company in form 80

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

gautamvbaindur said:


> Yes, I did the same. I did ACS for 3 companies and for the fourth I just entered not relevant experience. Also mentioned this company in form 80
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Awesome, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Awesome, thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, I just submitted the fourth companies offer letter, salary slips as proof of current employment as this was based in a different country than the other 3 companies. I had to take the PCC from the Indian embassy here and this would have raised questions from the co

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

djdoller said:


> On my lucky date 17th i got lucky too. I am really happy to announce that i got my grant today along with whole family. Still i dont have the letter so will let you know soon. Thanks to all expat family.


Congrats bro....
Was there any EV?also hasni received immi commence mail.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

gautamvbaindur said:


> Also, I just submitted the fourth companies offer letter, salary slips as proof of current employment as this was based in a different country than the other 3 companies. I had to take the PCC from the Indian embassy here and this would have raised questions from the co
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Ho ok! Then Offer letter and salary slips will do I guess.. my new company is based out of the same location.

Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Ismail_Aus said:


> You will get it.One of my friend is waiting since December 2016!!! No luck yet




Since December 2016 without any co contact for your friend? Is there any cases where the applicants will have I wait for 1 year or more without any co contact or communication from DIBP? If yes, what could be the likely reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepreddy.1910

thank you buddy.


----------



## NB

sonamt said:


> Since December 2016 without any co contact for your friend? Is there any cases where the applicants will have I wait for 1 year or more without any co contact or communication from DIBP? If yes, what could be the likely reasons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are many such cases.
Yours in not unique .

You cannot compare any 2 cases.

Do members like me object when I get my grant in 15 days, so similarly you have to wait patiently when you have to wait for more then a year
These are extremes which are rare but exist

The processing time depends on the complexity of th case and the quality of the documents which you upload



DIBP would not list out the reasons why they were subjected to additional scrutiny which led to delays

Cheers


----------



## romeoDo1

Needing advise!!

Due to the complication of my case, I really need to have the visa granted before Mid Feb. Is there any way to get the Department of Immigration looks in your case earlier?

In short, my story like.....
- Have 189 offshore application - 85 pointer,
- Lodged application and everything including health check (cleared) on the 14/12/2017
- But working onshore at the moment on an old Bridging Visa A, which could be gone by the end of January (reason is the ATT)
- Cannot leave the country due to work


----------



## MohAdnan

romeoDo1 said:


> Needing advise!!
> 
> Due to the complication of my case, I really need to have the visa granted before Mid Feb. Is there any way to get the Department of Immigration looks in your case earlier?
> 
> In short, my story like.....
> - Have 189 offshore application - 85 pointer,
> - Lodged application and everything including health check (cleared) on the 14/12/2017
> - But working onshore at the moment on an old Bridging Visa A, which could be gone by the end of January (reason is the ATT)
> - Cannot leave the country due to work


I'm sorry to say but there is no way to expedite visa application process. I don't know what you mean by ATT but you can try asking them for another bridging visa A.


----------



## anindyaz

anindyaz said:


> Question for expats - I submitted my visa on 5th Sep, medicals done on 21st Sep and uploaded. BUPA asked for a re-medical after three months along with Sputum test. Completed that as well and re-medical done on 22nd Nov. Got clearance for medical with status as "Health clearance provided – no action required (<HAP ID>)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."
> 
> Question is, do I need to update the department using "Update Us" about the change in medical status? Or will they check it on their own? I didn't think of that earlier but suddenly came to my mind so wanted to confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Can anyone please advise?

Thanks


----------



## NB

anindyaz said:


> Question for expats - I submitted my visa on 5th Sep, medicals done on 21st Sep and uploaded. BUPA asked for a re-medical after three months along with Sputum test. Completed that as well and re-medical done on 22nd Nov. Got clearance for medical with status as "Health clearance provided – no action required (<HAP ID>)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."
> 
> Question is, do I need to update the department using "Update Us" about the change in medical status? Or will they check it on their own? I didn't think of that earlier but suddenly came to my mind so wanted to confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Have you checked if the information provided button is active or not ?

Cheers


----------



## anindyaz

newbienz said:


> Have you checked if the information provided button is active or not ?
> 
> Cheers


I checked, It's not since I had pressed that when they asked me for other certain set of documents. The medical was not in the list CO asked for when he contacted me though.

Thanks


----------



## anindyaz

anindyaz said:


> I checked, It's not since I had pressed that when they asked me for other certain set of documents. The medical was not in the list CO asked for when he contacted me though.
> 
> Thanks


And, I received the medical clearance at a later time after I pressed the IP button.

IP Pressed (for other doc) - 26th Oct.
Medical Clearance - 22 Nov

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## NB

anindyaz said:


> And, I received the medical clearance at a later time after I pressed the IP button.
> 
> IP Pressed (for other doc) - 26th Oct.
> Medical Clearance - 22 Nov
> 
> Thanks
> Anindya


As you have provided documents to the CO, , if you have any email id, you could just drop a polite email confirming that the medical tests have been completed and accepted

Else try calling up the help,line and ask

Cheers


----------



## shobhgarg

Thanks to everyone for there help and expert guidance.

Me, my wife and kid got grant letters today - 18th Jan-2018. Please refer below for my timelines:

May all of you get your golden emails very soon.

PTE : 1st January 2017
L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
Age : 30
ANZSCO : 261311 
Total Points : 70
ACS : 24 Feb 2017
EOI : 25 Feb 2017
ITA : 01 Mar 2017
Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
Migrating Daughter : NA
Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
Grant - 18-01-2018.


----------



## smaikap

shobhgarg said:


> Thanks to everyone for there help and expert guidance.
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got grant letters today - 18th Jan-2018. Please refer below for my timelines:
> 
> May all of you get your golden emails very soon.
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
> Grant - 18-01-2018.


Congrats 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anindyaz

newbienz said:


> As you have provided documents to the CO, , if you have any email id, you could just drop a polite email confirming that the medical tests have been completed and accepted
> 
> Else try calling up the help,line and ask
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. Do you know how I can call the helpline from India? I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## faizanshaikh

Humbly requesting all the members awaiting grant to update their timelines on immitracker so that others can analyze their cases and understand the trend.


----------



## akhandel

anindyaz said:


> Question for expats - I submitted my visa on 5th Sep, medicals done on 21st Sep and uploaded. BUPA asked for a re-medical after three months along with Sputum test. Completed that as well and re-medical done on 22nd Nov. Got clearance for medical with status as "Health clearance provided – no action required (<HAP ID>)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."
> 
> Question is, do I need to update the department using "Update Us" about the change in medical status? Or will they check it on their own? I didn't think of that earlier but suddenly came to my mind so wanted to confirm.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Anindiyaz,

My case is also almost similar to you. 1st CO contact happen when my further sputum tests were currently ongoing. Although there were some additional information also requested but that was already been provided so that might be a miss from CO side. IP button was not pressed as I thought of pressing it when my further medical assessment will also be completed. 
Surprisingly, 2nd CO contact happen on 15/Jan where further tests results were recommended. These health tests were already updated by panel clinic but was pending from BUPA for clearance. On 17/Jan Health Assessment is also FINALIZED. 

You can see that without IP button pressing also CO Contact happened. SO, just relax and wait for grant now.


----------



## NB

anindyaz said:


> Thanks newbienz. Do you know how I can call the helpline from India? I am not sure.
> 
> Thanks


: +61 7 3136 7000

You can use Nymgo to save costs
Call at exactly 9am Australia time to get connected faster to an official

Cheers


----------



## emp0mat

*Attach further documents*

Hi,
I had a CO contact in October and answered it in November. They ask for more evidence of the de facto relationship with my partner. I came across further evidence now, like a family photo, that was a Christmas present to my partner's parents.

I also want to create 2 affidavits (partner's parents and us) and attach them in ImmiAccount.

Will doing so put me at the end of the queue again or can I just attach further evidence to support my application without delay in processing times?

Kind regards.


----------



## anindyaz

akhandel said:


> Hi Anindiyaz,
> 
> My case is also almost similar to you. 1st CO contact happen when my further sputum tests were currently ongoing. Although there were some additional information also requested but that was already been provided so that might be a miss from CO side. IP button was not pressed as I thought of pressing it when my further medical assessment will also be completed.
> Surprisingly, 2nd CO contact happen on 15/Jan where further tests results were recommended. These health tests were already updated by panel clinic but was pending from BUPA for clearance. On 17/Jan Health Assessment is also FINALIZED.
> 
> You can see that without IP button pressing also CO Contact happened. SO, just relax and wait for grant now.


Thanks akhandel for your inputs and sharing your experience. Was of great help.

~Anindya


----------



## NB

emp0mat said:


> Hi,
> I had a CO contact in October and answered it in November. They ask for more evidence of the de facto relationship with my partner. I came across further evidence now, like a family photo, that was a Christmas present to my partner's parents.
> 
> I also want to create 2 affidavits (partner's parents and us) and attach them in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Will doing so put me at the end of the queue again or can I just attach further evidence to support my application without delay in processing times?
> 
> Kind regards.


There is no way to answer for sure whether it will delay the processing or not

It will all depend on the particular CO handling the case and the methodology he follows

If you feel that these documents really strengthen your case, then you should attach them regardless of the delay it may cause

Cheers


----------



## anindyaz

newbienz said:


> : +61 7 3136 7000
> 
> You can use Nymgo to save costs
> Call at exactly 9am Australia time to get connected faster to an official
> 
> Cheers


Hey newbienz, Thanks a lot for the suggestion. Much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## sara26

shobhgarg said:


> Thanks to everyone for there help and expert guidance.
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got grant letters today - 18th Jan-2018. Please refer below for my timelines:
> 
> May all of you get your golden emails very soon.
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
> Grant - 18-01-2018.


Congrats Shobhgarg!!


----------



## ravinder.529

Friends, I got CO contact today after 85 days of VISA lodging. I am realy confuse, Pl Help.
I applied for my self, spouse and kids. I am the primary applicant.

Requirement for me :

Evidence of Employment:

Please provide further detailed employment references from HR or your manager(s) that
contain duties from the following employers:
- X
- Y
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.

Just to mention, I have already provided the notary statuary declartion from my Managers, payslip, Appointment and relieving letters , bank statements etc.
Pl guide what to do . Additionally, I showed my experience in 5 companies but they want reference letter from 4 companies only.

requirement for spouse:

1. Police clearance certificates - corrected names and passport
2. Evidence of functional English
3. Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
4. Evidence of your name change - correction of documents (passport)

On passport, My spouse name is XXX alias YYY and same I quoted in every communication.
I have already provided PCC and letter from college stating that 3 years of Degree course was in English. Do I need to submit mentioning 5 years of study in english?

Below is written by CO.
Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
Evidence of your name change
If any person included in your application (including you) has changed their name, provide
documentary evidence that shows the former name or names, and the current name. This
may include a marriage certificate, deed poll, license to change name or your country's
equivalent documentation.
You have included an alias in your name which has been incorrectly added to your current
passport. In the passport your name states:
xxx ALIAS xxx
I note that the inclusion of the 'word' as a 'name' alias is added incorrectly and should be
removed from your passport. Your primary name only should be included on your passport
biodata page with the addition of any aliases included in the appropriate section, not with
your primary name.
Please contact the Indian authorities to have this corrected and provide a copy of the new
passport with your corrected name(s).

Pl guide


----------



## ravinder.529

*CO Contact after 85 days*

Friends, I got CO contact today after 85 days of VISA lodging. I am realy confuse, Pl Help.
I applied for my self, spouse and kids. I am the primary applicant.

*Requirement for me :*

Evidence of Employment:

Please provide further detailed employment references from HR or your manager(s) that
contain duties from the following employers:
- X
- Y
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.

Just to mention, I have already provided the notary statuary declartion from my Managers, payslip, Appointment and relieving letters , bank statements etc.
Pl guide what to do . Additionally, I showed my experience in 5 companies but they want reference letter from 4 companies only.

*requirement for spouse:*

1. Police clearance certificates - corrected names and passport
2. Evidence of functional English
3. Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
4. Evidence of your name change - correction of documents (passport)

On passport, My spouse name is XXX alias YYY and same I quoted in every communication.
I have already provided PCC and letter from college stating that 3 years of Degree course was in English. Do I need to submit mentioning 5 years of study in english?

*Below is written by CO.*
Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page
Evidence of your name change
If any person included in your application (including you) has changed their name, provide
documentary evidence that shows the former name or names, and the current name. This
may include a marriage certificate, deed poll, license to change name or your country's
equivalent documentation.
You have included an alias in your name which has been incorrectly added to your current
passport. In the passport your name states:
xxx ALIAS xxx
I note that the inclusion of the 'word' as a 'name' alias is added incorrectly and should be
removed from your passport. Your primary name only should be included on your passport
biodata page with the addition of any aliases included in the appropriate section, not with
your primary name.
Please contact the Indian authorities to have this corrected and provide a copy of the new
passport with your corrected name(s).

Pl guide


----------



## perfect_devil

Lodge the Visa with existing documents. Mention about this error in form 80, stating character mismatch in PCC.

Meanwhile start the process to rectify it from PCC issuing country. If your CO ignores it, you are good, if not you should get the rectified one by that time. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanster7

Hi guys, DIBP published new processing times for Visa 189 today. It went from 75% 6mnths and 90% 10 months to 75% 5 Months and 90% 8 Months. I think this is good news for everyone in backlog. Also with the EOI being kept at 33% of the volume seen in September/August we are likely to see even faster processing going ahead IMO. Additional ideas welcome.


----------



## alexmc17

shanster7 said:


> Hi guys, DIBP published new processing times for Visa 189 today. It went from 75% 6mnths and 90% 10 months to 75% 5 Months and 90% 8 Months. I think this is good news for everyone in backlog. Also with the EOI being kept at 33% of the volume seen in September/August we are likely to see even faster processing going ahead IMO. Additional ideas welcome.


That is a good news for every aspirant, kuddos for sharing.

Cheers


----------



## 22ji

naveenttf said:


> EV happened for you after receiving commencement email???



No Bro..no EV has happened till date..But since time line now has been reduced to 8 months..I think i should call them after completion of 8 months..


----------



## umashanker

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/allocation-dates-for-general-skilled-migration-applications[/IMG]
Can someone make me clear about this dates.
I am 10 oct 2017 applicant


----------



## safoan19

newbienz said:


> Have you checked if the information provided button is active or not ?
> 
> Cheers


HI,
Here you said the IP BUTTON.Where it should be? My medical is showing like this:


Health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Please share if any information needed...

Thank you.


----------



## asifbahrian

umashanker said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/allocation-dates-for-general-skilled-migration-applications
> 
> Can someone make me clear about this dates.
> I am 10 oct 2017 applicant


Not sure what it means, but my lodgement is 11th October maybe before even 1 am Australian time.


----------



## austimmiacnt

newbienz said:


> I do not know on what basis you are saying that the CO contact can happen only in 35-40 days
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen instances on the forum wherein the members were contacted first time even after 6 months of lodging
> 
> 
> 
> No sense in raising the expectations of the members
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Well it happened in many cases so I’m talking about average . No idea which sense you are trying to generate. On average it takes 40 days for immi commencement email , I know this bcos many of my friends applied recently . You talked about incidents where people were contacted after 6 months , I know cases where application got delayed for 2 years for some applicants due to their own mistake . To sum up , if you frontload all docs , first contact (or even grant in some cases) usually happen after 40 days. Maybe it’s time for you to get updated on recent trends also. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

austimmiacnt said:


> Well it happened in many cases so I’m talking about average . No idea which sense you are trying to generate. On average it takes 40 days for immi commencement email , I know this bcos many of my friends applied recently . You talked about incidents where people were contacted after 6 months , I know cases where application got delayed for 2 years for some applicants due to their own mistake . To sum up , if you frontload all docs , first contact (or even grant in some cases) usually happen after 40 days. Maybe it’s time for you to get updated on recent trends also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Peace 

Let the members decide whom to believe

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt

newbienz said:


> Peace
> 
> 
> 
> Let the members decide whom to believe
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




All of my info is based on actual facts as I have my own whatsapp group where we are tracking each other. One of my friend from Pakistan got direct grant in just 40 days without case officer contact. So each case is different and we can’t predict when people will get grant so we can talk about estimated average time. Other group members in my group got immi commencement email exactly after 40 days but no grant news yet. So each case is unique depending on occupation. Mostly engineers are getting grant quicker due to high demand probably 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

austimmiacnt said:


> All of my info is based on actual facts as I have my own whatsapp group where we are tracking each other. One of my friend from Pakistan got direct grant in just 40 days without case officer contact. So each case is different and we can’t predict when people will get grant so we can talk about estimated average time. Other group members in my group got immi commencement email exactly after 40 days but no grant news yet. So each case is unique depending on occupation. Mostly engineers are getting grant quicker due to high demand probably
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do not know about you but probably I have more likes then the total number of posts you have probably read on the forum

I get more PMs in a day then you would have received on your Whatsapp group in total

I got my grant in 15 days which is a recent record, leave alone 40 days of your friend

I doubt a case can be more complicated as mine as my career has taken me to multiple countries spread over several continents, and had multiple employers.
My Form 80 ran into 50 pages

So I am sure I know what I am talking about
If you think you are right , so Be it.

You write what you feel is correct 

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt

newbienz said:


> I do not know about you but probably I have more likes then the total number of posts you have probably read on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> I get more PMs in a day then you would have received on your Whatsapp group in total
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant in 15 days which is a recent record, leave alone 40 days of your friend
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt a case can be more complicated as mine as my career has taken me to multiple countries spread over several continents, and had multiple employers.
> 
> My Form 80 ran into 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> So I am sure I know what I am talking about
> 
> If you think you are right , so Be it.
> 
> 
> 
> You write what you feel is correct
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Peace, it is not competition. You need to listen to other people views also. I just listed facts and I don’t need likes of people and I’m least bothered about that. Have a good day mr likes. lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,
I am filling 1022 form for my designation change. There is 2 fields in form. Application date and lodged at. For application date i assume it's date of lodge. What to fill for 'lodged at' field?


----------



## NB

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> I am filling 1022 form for my designation change. There is 2 fields in form. Application date and lodged at. For application date i assume it's date of lodge. What to fill for 'lodged at' field?


online

Cheers


----------



## sonamt

newbienz said:


> I do not know about you but probably I have more likes then the total number of posts you have probably read on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> I get more PMs in a day then you would have received on your Whatsapp group in total
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant in 15 days which is a recent record, leave alone 40 days of your friend
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt a case can be more complicated as mine as my career has taken me to multiple countries spread over several continents, and had multiple employers.
> 
> My Form 80 ran into 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> So I am sure I know what I am talking about
> 
> If you think you are right , so Be it.
> 
> 
> 
> You write what you feel is correct
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Oh..despite multiple employment episodes across multiple locations, you received your grant in 15 days! Kudos.

What do you thing could be the major factor in approving your app so fast. It is all beyond DIBP's SOPs and timelines. Did your app get allocated to a normal 189 queue system?..lol 

Appeared like it has gone through dibp's PoC system for future visa processing system - fully automated verification system....just kidding. 

Anyways, all good for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjihin88

Guys,

On top of all anxiety that I'm facing now, I am having an unusual problem. When my CO asked for details regarding my current employment, I had given a reference declaration from my manager with my duties and roles mentioned. 

Now, this manager has resigned due to some office politics. I'm afraid he will give a negative review for me if someone from dibp calls him. 

Do you think I can change the reference declaration now or give a new statement regarding my roles responsibilities from another senior colleague. 

PS: I had successfully engineers Australia assesment with the same managers declaration. But nobody had called him for verification.

Should I be concerned?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

sonamt said:


> Oh..despite multiple employment episodes across multiple locations, you received your grant in 15 days! Kudos.
> 
> What do you thing could be the major factor in approving your app so fast. It is all beyond DIBP's SOPs and timelines. Did your app get allocated to a normal 189 queue system?..lol
> 
> Appeared like it has gone through dibp's PoC system for future visa processing system - fully automated verification system....just kidding.
> 
> Anyways, all good for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Front upload all docs post VISA Lodge. Thats the key.


----------



## NB

jamesjihin88 said:


> Guys,
> 
> On top of all anxiety that I'm facing now, I am having an unusual problem. When my CO asked for details regarding my current employment, I had given a reference declaration from my manager with my duties and roles mentioned.
> 
> Now, this manager has resigned due to some office politics. I'm afraid he will give a negative review for me if someone from dibp calls him.
> 
> Do you think I can change the reference declaration now or give a new statement regarding my roles responsibilities from another senior colleague.
> 
> PS: I had successfully engineers Australia assesment with the same managers declaration. But nobody had called him for verification.
> 
> Should I be concerned?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


As he has resigned from the company and he has signed your reference letter, so anyways, you have to file a Form 1022
In that you can give the details of the manager who has replaced him and hope that they will contact the new manager only in case of the need for verification 
Although the chances are low, but the department yet contacting the old manager can’t be ruled out totally

Cheers


----------



## Rahul.Menon

*Civil Engineer chances*

Hi everyone

What are the chances of invitation for a Civil Engineer with 60 points? Does the job come under pro-rata occupation list? 

Is there a link anyone can mail me here that shows the cut off points for all occupations? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

Rahul.Menon said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> What are the chances of invitation for a Civil Engineer with 60 points? Does the job come under pro-rata occupation list?
> 
> Is there a link anyone can mail me here that shows the cut off points for all occupations? Many thanks in advance.


You can check Iscah website for the latest unofficial results 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul.Menon

newbienz said:


> You can check Iscah website for the latest unofficial results
> 
> Cheers


Alright, many thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## ajayaustralia

newbienz said:


> I do not know about you but probably I have more likes then the total number of posts you have probably read on the forum
> 
> I get more PMs in a day then you would have received on your Whatsapp group in total
> 
> I got my grant in 15 days which is a recent record, leave alone 40 days of your friend
> 
> I doubt a case can be more complicated as mine as my career has taken me to multiple countries spread over several continents, and had multiple employers.
> My Form 80 ran into 50 pages
> 
> So I am sure I know what I am talking about
> If you think you are right , so Be it.
> 
> You write what you feel is correct
> 
> Cheers


If it is only about likes then we have a better example, 1557 post and 1562(At least 100 likes more than the post) likes, 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html

let us not be #### and respect everyone's opinion here, Peace will not give peace(mind) to others(including me) who are desperately waiting for Visa.

Regards/AJ


----------



## sharma1981

ajayaustralia said:


> If it is only about likes then we have a better example, 1557 post and 1562(At least 100 likes more than the post) likes,
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html
> 
> let us not be #### and respect everyone's opinion here, Peace will not give peace(mind) to others(including me) who are desperately waiting for Visa.
> 
> Regards/AJ


I understand how this stage is. Key is to be calm. Front loading all docs will help in faster processing. Wish you the best !!!


----------



## churek

newbienz said:


> I doubt a case can be more complicated as mine as my career has taken me to multiple countries spread over several continents, and had multiple employers.
> My Form 80 ran into 50 pages


Just curious bro, saw your signature, and you only have 5pts for Experience. How come? Given your experience above.


----------



## NB

churek said:


> Just curious bro, saw your signature, and you only have 5pts for Experience. How come? Given your experience above.


4 years were deducted by ACS

I was just short by a few months for 10 points when I got the invite

Cheers


----------



## theone1111

newbienz said:


> I do not know about you but probably I have more likes then the total number of posts you have probably read on the forum
> 
> I get more PMs in a day then you would have received on your Whatsapp group in total
> 
> I got my grant in 15 days which is a recent record, leave alone 40 days of your friend
> 
> I doubt a case can be more complicated as mine as my career has taken me to multiple countries spread over several continents, and had multiple employers.
> My Form 80 ran into 50 pages
> 
> So I am sure I know what I am talking about
> If you think you are right , so Be it.
> 
> You write what you feel is correct
> 
> Cheers


This is the worst post of the forum and you deserve to loose all your likes. Try to answer others properly by agreeing to their point of view.
But as they say one cant make some understand what valuing other means. Rest is upto you. Stay in peace with your count of likes and tons of PMs.
Chill pill


----------



## sharafatal

avma said:


> Thanks for the info, one more thing do I need to take prior appointment for that or its just walk-in.....




No need to take appointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

shobhgarg said:


> Thanks to everyone for there help and expert guidance.
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got grant letters today - 18th Jan-2018. Please refer below for my timelines:
> 
> May all of you get your golden emails very soon.
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
> Grant - 18-01-2018.




Congrats


----------



## atomixxx

Hello all... just wanted to ask something regarding my 189 process. I lodged my application on 6th of december 2017 and my wife doesnt have the english level (Functional english), I'm willing to pay the 2nd installment VAC for her but I want things to happend as fast as possible. 
How can I avoid CO contact asking for her documents "Evidence of Language Skill", and just tell him/her to send the Payment invoice.
I think this will prevent further delays.

Please share your advices.


----------



## sharma1981

atomixxx said:


> Hello all... just wanted to ask something regarding my 189 process. I lodged my application on 6th of december 2017 and my wife doesnt have the english level (Functional english), I'm willing to pay the 2nd installment VAC for her but I want things to happend as fast as possible.
> How can I avoid CO contact asking for her documents "Evidence of Language Skill", and just tell him/her to send the Payment invoice.
> I think this will prevent further delays.
> 
> Please share your advices.


There is no way to force or handtwist CO.

Only option is that you front load all supporting documentation so that CO is happy when he looks at your docs.


----------



## mpathak9

newbienz said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am filling 1022 form for my designation change. There is 2 fields in form. Application date and lodged at. For application date i assume it's date of lodge. What to fill for 'lodged at' field?
> 
> 
> 
> online
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I am done filling 1022. Should I upload it under my employment docs? Since this is a matter of designation change. Please suggest.


----------



## gurimumbai

atomixxx said:


> Hello all... just wanted to ask something regarding my 189 process. I lodged my application on 6th of december 2017 and my wife doesnt have the english level (Functional english), I'm willing to pay the 2nd installment VAC for her but I want things to happend as fast as possible.
> How can I avoid CO contact asking for her documents "Evidence of Language Skill", and just tell him/her to send the Payment invoice.
> I think this will prevent further delays.
> 
> Please share your advices.


Hi All,

On the same topic how much does one need to pay as second installment in such a case.

TIA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905

gurimumbai said:


> hi all,
> 
> on the same topic how much does one need to pay as second installment in such a case.
> 
> Tia.
> 
> Sent from my oneplus a3003 using tapatalk


aud 4885


----------



## mpathak9

mpathak9 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am filling 1022 form for my designation change. There is 2 fields in form. Application date and lodged at. For application date i assume it's date of lodge. What to fill for 'lodged at' field?
> 
> 
> 
> online
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate. I am done filling 1022. Should I upload it under my employment docs? Since this is a matter of designation change. Please suggest.
Click to expand...

Please suggest. Should I upload it under employment docs or i need to press update us button??


----------



## NB

mpathak9 said:


> Please suggest. Should I upload it under employment docs or i need to press update us button??


If I remember correctly, there is a separate sub section for 1022 by itself under one of the sections

UpLoad under that

If it’s not available, then file under employment documents

You can update the details using update us link also. No harm

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9

Thanks


----------



## alexmc17

Anyone got a grant today?

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9

I see few in immitracker. Some backlog applications are taken care and one 3rd nov 2017 applicant got CO. Total 4 grants and 4 CO


----------



## Gounami

Hi 
Dibp date : August 24th 2017
CO contacted me for my pcc and medicals submitted them on October 6th 2017. 
Seems like the australian embassy guys contacted the company I worked in my past(on November 30th 2017) and they asked a few questions about me.
But I have not got any mail from them for supporting documents. Neither did the company get any mails.
I'm not sure what the status is.
Has anyone faced such issues before?


----------



## dirkemeert

*Re-invitation for 190?*

Does anyone know?
Shall I get the automatic re-invitation in skillselect if my Victoria 190 state nomination invitation expires after 2 months?

Thanks!


----------



## alexmc17

mpathak9 said:


> I see few in immitracker. Some backlog applications are taken care and one 3rd nov 2017 applicant got CO. Total 4 grants and 4 CO


for today?


----------



## ajayaustralia

alexmc17 said:


> for today?


Lol, There are 3 grants today as per Immitracker(2 Soft Engineer + 1 Accountant for (189 tracker)) if the other person has mentioned 4, that is also Ok, Immitracker can be quite interesting as sometimes we just concentrate on the year(I have done this mistake couple of times). Things are moving from Immigration side that is the best thing.

Regards/AJ


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi All,

I have a small query. While uploading the document for 190 visa today, I was surprised to find that there was no tab to upload ACS docs, qualification docs and work experience documents for spouse.
Is it normal, or am I missing something?


----------



## ajayaustralia

Gounami said:


> Hi
> Dibp date : August 24th 2017
> CO contacted me for my pcc and medicals submitted them on October 6th 2017.
> Seems like the australian embassy guys contacted the company I worked in my past(on November 30th 2017) and they asked a few questions about me.
> But I have not got any mail from them for supporting documents. Neither did the company get any mails.
> I'm not sure what the status is.
> Has anyone faced such issues before?


You have already provided the information to immigration when you have submitted the application. Let them contact the employer, If they need any information from your end they will send you an email(the subject line will have "s 56" in it). Don't worry too much about it, it is a normal procedure.

You can even check you Immi account, Once you log in, and reach to the screen where it shows the details of each member(Primary and secondary), the second option is "View application mailbox", If you see any mail with s56 in subject, then you need to respond to it ASAP.

Don't forget to press the IP(Information provided) button once you have uploaded the documents.

Hope it helps.


----------



## NB

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small query. While uploading the document for 190 visa today, I was surprised to find that there was no tab to upload ACS docs, qualification docs and work experience documents for spouse.
> Is it normal, or am I missing something?


The spouse will have to upload his/her documents separately Under their tab

All applicants have individual accounts to upload documents 


Cheers


----------



## dheerajsharma

newbienz said:


> The spouse will have to upload his/her documents separately Under their tab
> 
> All applicants have individual accounts to upload documents
> 
> Cheers


Hi thanks for reply buddy.

Yes there is separate place for spouse to upload documents. However under that tab I could not find links where I could upload her work experience documents and ACS docs. 
There were fewer links under spouse tab than there were in my tab.
However there were links to upload identity, travel, PTE, proof of relationship documents but none related to skill assessment, qualification and work experience.
Please revert.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi thanks for reply buddy.
> 
> Yes there is separate place for spouse to upload documents. However under that tab I could not find links where I could upload her work experience documents and ACS docs.
> There were fewer links under spouse tab than there were in my tab.
> However there were links to upload identity, travel, PTE, proof of relationship documents but none related to skill assessment, qualification and work experience.
> Please revert.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Looks like you are not claiming points for your spouse experience. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

smaikap said:


> Looks like you are not claiming points for your spouse experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes I am claiming points for spouse. That's why I am worried, why didn't they ask for her work documents.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jainepat

Hi guys,

I am in serious confusion right now and I need some suggestions from you guys. As you guys can see in my signature I'm waiting for inviting since 1 year however my points just got increased to 65 in October 2017 and as per current scenario chances of invite are so slim. So I am thinking to apply for Canada as backup and prepare for IELTS. So according to you guys what's should be advisable, should I go for PTE to increase points or should I keep my Australian points as it is and prepare for Canada as a backup? As I want to get out from here max within 1-1.5 years. Will I get invite within 1 year?

Thanks in advance 


261313 - software developer 

Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016

EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017

Invitation : Waiting


----------



## sameen

Hello,

Please see my timeline in the signature. 

Any guesses if my verification has already been done? Is it a good idea to email and ask for an update?

Thanks in advance,
Sameen


----------



## perfect_devil

jainepat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in serious confusion right now and I need some suggestions from you guys. As you guys can see in my signature I'm waiting for inviting since 1 year however my points just got increased to 65 in October 2017 and as per current scenario chances of invite are so slim. So I am thinking to apply for Canada as backup and prepare for IELTS. So according to you guys what's should be advisable, should I go for PTE to increase points or should I keep my Australian points as it is and prepare for Canada as a backup? As I want to get out from here max within 1-1.5 years. Will I get invite within 1 year?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 261313 - software developer
> 
> Submitted EOI with 60 Points in 189 and 65 in 190: 18/10/2016
> 
> EOI updated with 65 points in 189 and 70 in 199: 5/ 10/2017
> 
> Invitation : Waiting


It's your preference where you want to go. But both the processes have their pros and cons.

With 65 points under current conditions, definitely it's going to be a long wait. Improving your PTE scores will enhance the chances of getting the invite.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurimumbai

Hi All,

I got into a situation. My spouse has below details on indian passport.

Surname : blank
Given Name : First Name + Last Name

While submitting visa application my agent had given below details

Family name : Last name (present in given name field of passport)
Given Names : First name (present in given name field of passport)

My agent (a local one not registered with dibp)assured me that there is nothing wrong in this way of submission while submitting application. I guess I should have researched at that time.

My spouse is the primary applicant and we have received grant as well with this information.

My question is will it cause any sort of problem while travelling to Australia or while being in Australia. If so is there a way to get it corrected or does this mean we are in a deep trouble.

We have not made any initial entry yet and plan to go in end of March.

Thanks.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Seniors,

Please resolve my query.

While uploading documents for 190 application. Under my tab there are options to upload all types of documents vis work experience, qualifications, skill assessment, identity documents and others.
However, under my wife's tab there are fewer options and there is no option for word experience, qualification and skill assessment.
I'm claiming points for partner as well.
However I have all the documents ready for her work experience and others but cannot see any category to put them.
Please suggest if I need to upload these or not. If yes, then under which category?

Please revert as I have all the documents and aiming for direct Grant.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurraj

Kevin22 said:


> I am 28th June applicant
> Co contact 15th Aug
> Replied 1st sept
> 
> Still waiting mate
> 
> 
> Share you no.plz


Hi Kevin any updates?
No update from my side
Pm u my contact check ur inbox
Thx


----------



## Gurraj

Any June guy update


----------



## sara26

By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
Thank you all for your support ~

Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer 
Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
Replied on Jun 10
EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
IED : Mar 3 ,2018


----------



## djdoller

shobhgarg said:


> Thanks to everyone for there help and expert guidance.
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got grant letters today - 18th Jan-2018. Please refer below for my timelines:
> 
> May all of you get your golden emails very soon.
> 
> PTE : 1st January 2017
> L-90, R-84, S-90, W-88
> Age : 30
> ANZSCO : 261311
> Total Points : 70
> ACS : 24 Feb 2017
> EOI : 25 Feb 2017
> ITA : 01 Mar 2017
> Visa Lodged : 18 Mar 2017
> First Acknowledgement : 18 Mar 2017
> CO 1st contact : 28 Mar 2017
> Primary appplicant : AFP, Form 80, India - PCC, Evidence of Emplpoyment in Australia, Medical
> Non Migrating Daughter : Medical, Certified Birth Certificate
> Non Migrating Wife : Medical, PCC
> Changed Wife and Daughter from Non-Migrating to Migrating : 24 May 2017
> CO 2nd contact : 10 Aug 2017
> Primary appplicant : Complete Form 1436, send scores to DIBP
> Migrating Daughter : NA
> Migrating Wife : India PCC from Passport Office - stating local clearence not acceptable, AFP
> Second Acknowledgement for wife and kid: 10 Aug 2017 - Fee deducted for both.
> CO 3rd Contact : 22 Sep 2017
> Migrating Wife : Form 1281 (Only)
> Grant - 18-01-2018.


Hi congrats bro. I told you that your turn is next. Enjoy and update myimmitracker


----------



## djdoller

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018


Congrats sara.


----------



## Gounami

ajayaustralia said:


> You have already provided the information to immigration when you have submitted the application. Let them contact the employer, If they need any information from your end they will send you an email(the subject line will have "s 56" in it). Don't worry too much about it, it is a normal procedure.
> 
> You can even check you Immi account, Once you log in, and reach to the screen where it shows the details of each member(Primary and secondary), the second option is "View application mailbox", If you see any mail with s56 in subject, then you need to respond to it ASAP.
> 
> Don't forget to press the IP(Information provided) button once you have uploaded the documents.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thank you so much for the response. 
Also wanted to know if the mail is sent to the employer for additional docs from DIBP and they do not respond, would the Australian embassy contact me for the same. Or is there any way that I could find out and inform the corresponding employer.


----------



## AQTLM1905

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018


Congrats, Saravanan :first:

Can you detail what was asked/ required/ happened with your EV?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## dreamlandoz

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018


congrats friend and have a bright future...


----------



## sara26

AQTLM1905 said:


> Congrats, Saravanan :first:
> 
> Can you detail what was asked/ required/ happened with your EV?
> Thank you in advance!


AHC member asked my about R&R and last 3 months payslips / salary account statements


----------



## Ash144

By the grace of Allah almighty I and my husband are granted 189 visa finally...... after the wait of 5 months..... Thank you guys for all the support. I pray for all you guys who are still waiting for their grant that God make your waiting period journey beautiful and pleasant and get your grant sooner than you expected. Ameen!

Occupation: Accountant (221111)
Age: 25
Education: 20
English: 20
PY: 5
Spouse Points: 5
Total Points: 75 

PTE-A (13/04/17): LRSW 79/90/90/84

189 Invitation: 26th July, 2017
Visa Lodged: 15th Aug, 2017
Status: Recieved
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide- Ms.Sophie): 15th Sep, 2017 Partner's Skill assessment requested
IP: : 15th Sep, 2017
Status: Assessment in progress
Grant: 20/01/2018


----------



## kumudnaugai

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018




Hi does the verification call come to the HR or to the applicant and what happens if you are unable to take the call or the HR is unable to take the call?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

gurimumbai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got into a situation. My spouse has below details on indian passport.
> 
> Surname : blank
> Given Name : First Name + Last Name
> 
> While submitting visa application my agent had given below details
> 
> Family name : Last name (present in given name field of passport)
> Given Names : First name (present in given name field of passport)
> 
> My agent (a local one not registered with dibp)assured me that there is nothing wrong in this way of submission while submitting application. I guess I should have researched at that time.
> 
> My spouse is the primary applicant and we have received grant as well with this information.
> 
> My question is will it cause any sort of problem while travelling to Australia or while being in Australia. If so is there a way to get it corrected or does this mean we are in a deep trouble.
> 
> We have not made any initial entry yet and plan to go in end of March.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be a problem. Enjoy your trip!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

I see there are lot of update for ANZSCO 261313 software engineer. Looks like they are on high demand as per my understanding from immitracker.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Congrats to all.

DIBP IS WORKING ON SATURDAY .....


----------



## klusarun

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018




Congrats


----------



## klusarun

Ash144 said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty I and my husband are granted 189 visa finally...... after the wait of 5 months..... Thank you guys for all the support. I pray for all you guys who are still waiting for their grant that God make your waiting period journey beautiful and pleasant and get your grant sooner than you expected. Ameen!
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (221111)
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Education: 20
> 
> English: 20
> 
> PY: 5
> 
> Spouse Points: 5
> 
> Total Points: 75
> 
> 
> 
> PTE-A (13/04/17): LRSW 79/90/90/84
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Invitation: 26th July, 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 15th Aug, 2017
> 
> Status: Recieved
> 
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide- Ms.Sophie): 15th Sep, 2017 Partner's Skill assessment requested
> 
> IP: : 15th Sep, 2017
> 
> Status: Assessment in progress
> 
> Grant: 20/01/2018




Congrats


----------



## sara26

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi does the verification call come to the HR or to the applicant and what happens if you are unable to take the call or the HR is unable to take the call?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Verification call came directly to me 
I just stored AHC number earlier as discussed in forum...I was able to pickup the call during meeting in the office since i stored the number 
I think EV came to me because of long duration of my application , otherwise there was not a need for EV provided all the supporting documents exists...


----------



## debeash

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Ash144 said:


> By the grace of Allah almighty I and my husband are granted 189 visa finally...... after the wait of 5 months..... Thank you guys for all the support. I pray for all you guys who are still waiting for their grant that God make your waiting period journey beautiful and pleasant and get your grant sooner than you expected. Ameen!
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (221111)
> Age: 25
> Education: 20
> English: 20
> PY: 5
> Spouse Points: 5
> Total Points: 75
> 
> PTE-A (13/04/17): LRSW 79/90/90/84
> 
> 189 Invitation: 26th July, 2017
> Visa Lodged: 15th Aug, 2017
> Status: Recieved
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide- Ms.Sophie): 15th Sep, 2017 Partner's Skill assessment requested
> IP: : 15th Sep, 2017
> Status: Assessment in progress
> Grant: 20/01/2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sara26 said:


> Verification call came directly to me
> I just stored AHC number earlier as discussed in forum...I was able to pickup the call during meeting in the office since i stored the number
> I think EV came to me because of long duration of my application , otherwise there was not a need for EV provided all the supporting documents exists...


Hi Sara......heartiest congratulations dear.....

Can you plz share the number of AHC????


----------



## churek

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018



Congrats!

Didn’t know they are sending grants on weekends. Nice!


----------



## sara26

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi Sara......heartiest congratulations dear.....
> 
> Can you plz share the number of AHC????


+911141399900
Thank you~


----------



## Nedsrtark

sara26 said:


> By god's grace , Recieved my grant today
> Thank you all for your support ~
> 
> Job code : 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Invited on Mar 1 , 2017
> Visa lodged on Apr 25, 2017
> First CO contact : Jun 6 , 2017(for Medicals)
> Replied on Jun 10
> EV call : Jan 11 , 2018
> Visa grant date : Jan 20,2018
> IED : Mar 3 ,2018


Congratulations :fingerscrossed:

You make me believe again that I will have grant sooner or later since I'm 19-June-2017 applicant

Did you contact DIBP after 8 Months elapsed ??


----------



## sara26

Nedsrtark said:


> Congratulations :fingerscrossed:
> 
> You make me believe again that I will have grant sooner or later since I'm 19-June-2017 applicant
> 
> Did you contact DIBP after 8 Months elapsed ??


Thank you Nedsrtark!!!
I had sent mails to CO via agent
Ur visa grant date is closer, i think since they start clearing backlogs...


----------



## osamapervez

Any idea when will oct CO contacts would be picked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

sara26 said:


> kumudnaugai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi does the verification call come to the HR or to the applicant and what happens if you are unable to take the call or the HR is unable to take the call?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Verification call came directly to me
> I just stored AHC number earlier as discussed in forum...I was able to pickup the call during meeting in the office since i stored the number
> I think EV came to me because of long duration of my application , otherwise there was not a need for EV provided all the supporting documents exists...
Click to expand...

Can you share the number please


----------



## Salimmanj

What about people who have got immicommence email, I cannot see any movement fr them? Why so ...Is this gng to be a long wait? Pls sugguest if anyone who got immicommence mail in nov and has recieved the grant as well?


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello everyone,

How much time do I have to respond to case officer after initial contact


----------



## NB

dillipreddy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> How much time do I have to respond to case officer after initial contact


If he has asked fir clarification or for documents, you generally have 28 days

Moreover , it’s generally mentioned in the email itself as far as I know

Are you sure there is no time mentioned?

Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy

newbienz said:


> If he has asked fir clarification or for documents, you generally have 28 days
> 
> Moreover , it’s generally mentioned in the email itself as far as I know
> 
> Are you sure there is no time mentioned?
> 
> Cheers


Thx for the reply 

CO asked for form 815 signed and English evidence for spouse or pay VAC fees and my agent said I have something like 28 days to respond ( as u have mentioned above), just wanna clarify , we r in states now , so she couldn’t write exam here or will have pay fee


----------



## NB

dillipreddy said:


> Thx for the reply
> 
> CO asked for form 815 signed and English evidence for spouse or pay VAC fees and my agent said I have something like 28 days to respond ( as u have mentioned above), just wanna clarify , we r in states now , so she couldn’t write exam here or will have pay fee


The 28 days is not cast in stone
If you have a credible reason, which in my option you have, you can request the CO to give you more time
You cannot demand as a right, but generally the CO accept the credible requests

Ask your agent to appeal to the CO

Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy

newbienz said:


> The 28 days is not cast in stone
> If you have a credible reason, which in my option you have, you can request the CO to give you more time
> You cannot demand as a right, but generally the CO accept the credible requests
> 
> Ask your agent to appeal to the CO
> 
> Cheers


Thx for da suggestions.


----------



## dheerajsharma

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please resolve my query.
> 
> While uploading documents for 190 application. Under my tab there are options to upload all types of documents vis work experience, qualifications, skill assessment, identity documents and others.
> However, under my wife's tab there are fewer options and there is no option for word experience, qualification and skill assessment.
> I'm claiming points for partner as well.
> However I have all the documents ready for her work experience and others but cannot see any category to put them.
> Please suggest if I need to upload these or not. If yes, then under which category?
> 
> Please revert as I have all the documents and aiming for direct Grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi Tony,

Could you please put some light on my case?
I am aiming for direct Grant. 
Please help.

Thanks a lot in advance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharmodgil

No update. 
I received Immi commencement email on 11-Oct-2017.


----------



## qasimjavaidkhan

Dear All,
By the grace of ALLAH, after a long wait, i have received Grant for me and my family on 20th January 2018.
Thanks to all of you, for providing all of the necessary information at different points.

Below are my time lines.
ANZCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE : 10th October 2016 (L,R,S,W) (71,72,75,74)
ACS : 15th Dec 2016
Points Breakup : (Age=30,Experience=10,English=10,Qualification=15)
EOI Submitted : 23rd Jan 2017
NSW Invitation : 17th Feb 2017 (Paid fees on 28th Feb)(Later cancelled)(No Fee refund)
189 Invitation : 01 March 2017 (continued with 189)
Visa Submitted : 15 Apr 2017 (Fees and Required Documents)
CO 1st Contact : 8 May 2017 (Request for medical and spouse PCC,Form80)
Request for Delay : 09th May 2017 (Delay request till 30th June 2017,Wife expecting)
CO 2nd Contact : 26th June 2017 (Request for new born documents)
Documents provided : 19th July 2017 (Passport ,Birth certificate for New born provided)
CO 3rd Contact : 16th August 2017 (New born added in application, Request for medicals)
Medicals provided : 27th August 2017 
CO 4th Contact : 4th Nov 2017 (Daughters Polio vaccination certificate requested, which i missed earlier)
Vac. Cert Provided	: 19th Nov 2017
Grant Received : 20th January 2018 (IED 06th April 2018)


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

qasimjavaidkhan said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of ALLAH, after a long wait, i have received Grant for me and my family on 20th January 2018.
> Thanks to all of you, for providing all of the necessary information at different points.
> 
> Below are my time lines.
> ANZCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE : 10th October 2016 (L,R,S,W) (71,72,75,74)
> ACS : 15th Dec 2016
> Points Breakup : (Age=30,Experience=10,English=10,Qualification=15)
> EOI Submitted : 23rd Jan 2017
> NSW Invitation : 17th Feb 2017 (Paid fees on 28th Feb)(Later cancelled)(No Fee refund)
> 189 Invitation : 01 March 2017 (continued with 189)
> Visa Submitted : 15 Apr 2017 (Fees and Required Documents)
> CO 1st Contact : 8 May 2017 (Request for medical and spouse PCC,Form80)
> Request for Delay : 09th May 2017 (Delay request till 30th June 2017,Wife expecting)
> CO 2nd Contact : 26th June 2017 (Request for new born documents)
> Documents provided : 19th July 2017 (Passport ,Birth certificate for New born provided)
> CO 3rd Contact : 16th August 2017 (New born added in application, Request for medicals)
> Medicals provided : 27th August 2017
> CO 4th Contact : 4th Nov 2017 (Daughters Polio vaccination certificate requested, which i missed earlier)
> Vac. Cert Provided	: 19th Nov 2017
> Grant Received : 20th January 2018 (IED 06th April 2018)


Congrats!


----------



## shekharsince1986

osamapervez said:


> Any idea when will oct CO contacts would be picked?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have been cleared in month of January 2018!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

shekharsince1986 said:


> Should have been cleared in month of January 2018!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




Nothing yet on my side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

shekharsince1986 said:


> Should have been cleared in month of January 2018!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hi,

My visa lodge date is OCT 27th

Co contacted on Jan 8th 

Requested VAC PAYMENT and form 815 .


----------



## dillipreddy

Hi ,

If I pay the VAC FEE IS IT GURENTEED THAT I GET VISA , CO ONLY ASKED FOR VAC FEE AND FORM 815 for my daughter


----------



## NB

dillipreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> If I pay the VAC FEE IS IT GURENTEED THAT I GET VISA , CO ONLY ASKED FOR VAC FEE AND FORM 815 for my daughter


In Immigration there is nothing like guarantee Untill you actually get it in your hand

However, all said and done, unless something important has really been missed by the CO, the chances of you getting the grant are very high
I have not come across any case where the visa was denied after asking to deposit the VAC fee
So relax, but don’t use the word GUARANTEE

Cheers


----------



## Expat_vinay

*No Contact Yet*

Hi Experts,

I got immi commencement email on 6-Dec,2017. That was the one and only communication after I submitted my application on 12th Oct,2017. 

Is there any one with similar timelines? Any idea when my case will progress further?

Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 31 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points (First Attempt)
Experience 15 points
EOI Sept 17
Visa 12th Oct, 17
Medical: 16th Oct
PCC: 1-Dec,2017
Immi Commencement Email: 6-Dec

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## NB

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got immi commencement email on 6-Dec,2017. That was the one and only communication after I submitted my application on 12th Oct,2017.
> 
> Is there any one with similar timelines? Any idea when my case will progress further?
> 
> Code 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 31 points
> Degree 15 points
> PTE-A 10 points (First Attempt)
> Experience 15 points
> EOI Sept 17
> Visa 12th Oct, 17
> Medical: 16th Oct
> PCC: 1-Dec,2017
> Immi Commencement Email: 6-Dec
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Don’t worry
Your case is being processed in the background 

You will not get regular updates on the progress 

You will now have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or the grant

The current majority of the grants are around the 6 month mark and as you have submitted the PCC only in December, you should count 6 months from that date to Avoid disappointment 

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

dillipreddy said:


> Thx for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked for form 815 signed and English evidence for spouse or pay VAC fees and my agent said I have something like 28 days to respond ( as u have mentioned above), just wanna clarify , we r in states now , so she couldn’t write exam here or will have pay fee




What is this VAC fee for and form 815. Is is necessary for all the applicants.
Please clarify, thanks in advance for answering

Regards
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zondakaka

qasimjavaidkhan said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of ALLAH, after a long wait, i have received Grant for me and my family on 20th January 2018.
> Thanks to all of you, for providing all of the necessary information at different points.
> 
> Below are my time lines.
> ANZCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE : 10th October 2016 (L,R,S,W) (71,72,75,74)
> ACS : 15th Dec 2016
> Points Breakup : (Age=30,Experience=10,English=10,Qualification=15)
> EOI Submitted : 23rd Jan 2017
> NSW Invitation : 17th Feb 2017 (Paid fees on 28th Feb)(Later cancelled)(No Fee refund)
> 189 Invitation : 01 March 2017 (continued with 189)
> Visa Submitted : 15 Apr 2017 (Fees and Required Documents)
> CO 1st Contact : 8 May 2017 (Request for medical and spouse PCC,Form80)
> Request for Delay : 09th May 2017 (Delay request till 30th June 2017,Wife expecting)
> CO 2nd Contact : 26th June 2017 (Request for new born documents)
> Documents provided : 19th July 2017 (Passport ,Birth certificate for New born provided)
> CO 3rd Contact : 16th August 2017 (New born added in application, Request for medicals)
> Medicals provided : 27th August 2017
> CO 4th Contact : 4th Nov 2017 (Daughters Polio vaccination certificate requested, which i missed earlier)
> Vac. Cert Provided	: 19th Nov 2017
> Grant Received : 20th January 2018 (IED 06th April 2018)


from where did you get the polio certificate ? Dubai or Pakistan


----------



## yodude

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi thanks for reply buddy.
> 
> Yes there is separate place for spouse to upload documents. However under that tab I could not find links where I could upload her work experience documents and ACS docs.
> There were fewer links under spouse tab than there were in my tab.
> However there were links to upload identity, travel, PTE, proof of relationship documents but none related to skill assessment, qualification and work experience.
> Please revert.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi,


I faced a similar situation as well for spouse documents but just uploaded all the relevant documents under the 'Other Documents' section.


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne

Hi Expats,

I know that the processing timeline is between 5 to 8 months for a 189 visa grant, but because we have seen few people getting grants earlier than usual, I too have started expecting the same 4 months after logding my application.

Details:
EOI with 70 points
ANZSCO 261313
Visa lodged on: 20th Sept'17
CO contact: To upload a colour scanned/verified copy passport on 20th Oct 
No reply since then.. Any guess from your end??

And anyone with a lodgement date near to mine who has received the grant letter?


----------



## benisrael

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I know that the processing timeline is between 5 to 8 months for a 189 visa grant, but because we have seen few people getting grants earlier than usual, I too have started expecting the same 4 months after logding my application.
> 
> Details:
> EOI with 70 points
> ANZSCO 261313
> Visa lodged on: 20th Sept'17
> CO contact: To upload a colour scanned/verified copy passport on 20th Oct
> No reply since then.. Any guess from your end??
> 
> And anyone with a lodgement date near to mine who has received the grant letter?



Estimate your grant date through MyImmiTracker and register to get an idea - https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...cker-sc189/analytics/estimate-your-grant-date

Also, make sure you have provided all documents so the CO do not have to contact you again. All the best!


----------



## dheerajsharma

yodude said:


> My suggestion is to also include the following documents if possible.
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Wedding photos
> 3. Any evidence of joint ownership (Eg. Both names on lease agreements, Joint bank accounts etc.)


Thanks buddy,
there are approx 20 docs for work ex including offer letter, payslips, IT returns etc for my partner.. 
are these not required for the application? 
If yes, aren't these too many documents in other category?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I know that the processing timeline is between 5 to 8 months for a 189 visa grant, but because we have seen few people getting grants earlier than usual, I too have started expecting the same 4 months after logding my application.
> 
> Details:
> EOI with 70 points
> ANZSCO 261313
> Visa lodged on: 20th Sept'17
> CO contact: To upload a colour scanned/verified copy passport on 20th Oct
> No reply since then.. Any guess from your end??
> 
> And anyone with a lodgement date near to mine who has received the grant letter?


Hi Bro,

can you confirm why CO requested for color scanned copy of passport again? Did you not upload it at first place or something was wrong? Need to know so that i can also upload again if necessary to avoid CO contact.


----------



## candidash

newbienz said:


> Don’t worry
> Your case is being processed in the background
> 
> You will not get regular updates on the progress
> 
> You will now have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or the grant
> 
> The current majority of the grants are around the 6 month mark and as you have submitted the PCC only in December, you should count 6 months from that date to Avoid disappointment
> 
> Cheers


Does everyone get immi commencement email? Or a case could move from received status to grant? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

I have submitted :
1. Marriage registration certificate as proof of relationship with my wife
2. We also have a daughter, so I guess daughter's birth certificate acts as a proof indirectly, though not uploaded as a prof of relationship per se.

Should Iook to upload more?? Would color scan of the front page of our SBI joint account pass book do? Along with the front page of the pass book, should I include transaction pages also?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iShiv

candidash said:


> Does everyone get immi commencement email? Or a case could move from received status to grant?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



The latter. Such cases are called direct grants and it's quite common. The key to receive a direct grant is to front upload all necessary documents without any room for confusion.

Cheers,
Shiv

Code : 261313
Visa Lodged: 01-Nov-2017
Uploaded docs including PCC n Medicals by : 22-Nov-2017
Direct Grant : 16-01-2018


----------



## debeash

qasimjavaidkhan said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of ALLAH, after a long wait, i have received Grant for me and my family on 20th January 2018.
> Thanks to all of you, for providing all of the necessary information at different points.
> 
> Below are my time lines.
> ANZCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE : 10th October 2016 (L,R,S,W) (71,72,75,74)
> ACS : 15th Dec 2016
> Points Breakup : (Age=30,Experience=10,English=10,Qualification=15)
> EOI Submitted : 23rd Jan 2017
> NSW Invitation : 17th Feb 2017 (Paid fees on 28th Feb)(Later cancelled)(No Fee refund)
> 189 Invitation : 01 March 2017 (continued with 189)
> Visa Submitted : 15 Apr 2017 (Fees and Required Documents)
> CO 1st Contact : 8 May 2017 (Request for medical and spouse PCC,Form80)
> Request for Delay : 09th May 2017 (Delay request till 30th June 2017,Wife expecting)
> CO 2nd Contact : 26th June 2017 (Request for new born documents)
> Documents provided : 19th July 2017 (Passport ,Birth certificate for New born provided)
> CO 3rd Contact : 16th August 2017 (New born added in application, Request for medicals)
> Medicals provided : 27th August 2017
> CO 4th Contact: 4th Nov 2017 (Daughters Polio vaccination certificate requested, which i missed earlier)
> Vac. Cert Provided: 19th Nov 2017
> Grant Received : 20th January 2018 (IED 06th April 2018)


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammar Dawood

Dear Friends, 

We have been requested to pay the VAC2 for my wife on 4th Jan, I have made to swift transfer to the migration agency on the same day, which they received on 8th Jan and made the payment according to the invoice received from the CO on the same day (8th Jan). 

As you can surely notice, it has been 2 weeks already, my questions are:

'Should we wait for DIBP to send us the grant letter? Or should we send them an email with the receipt?' Because I've seen cases when they get the grant letter within 3 days, while others get the grant letter after more than 3 months!

'If you don't recommend we send an email to the CO/DIBP, how long do you reckon we will get the grant letter?' Knowing that I:

Have lodged on 12th May 2017
Medicals on 17th May 2017
1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
Responded 4th August
2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
Responded 13 Sep 2017
VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
Grant: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EAU2452

Hello Experts,

Can anyone please tell me my chances to be invited under 2611 (System Analyst) before my 30 June 2018, as I will lose 5 points on this day. Now I have 70 points fro 189 and 75 for NSW. Including the 10 points from English.

Thanks in advance


----------



## austimmiacnt

I think you should wait now for a month at least before following with them again. Good luck.


Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> We have been requested to pay the VAC2 for my wife on 4th Jan, I have made to swift transfer to the migration agency on the same day, which they received on 8th Jan and made the payment according to the invoice received from the CO on the same day (8th Jan).
> 
> 
> 
> As you can surely notice, it has been 2 weeks already, my questions are:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Should we wait for DIBP to send us the grant letter? Or should we send them an email with the receipt?' Because I've seen cases when they get the grant letter within 3 days, while others get the grant letter after more than 3 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 'If you don't recommend we send an email to the CO/DIBP, how long do you reckon we will get the grant letter?' Knowing that I:
> 
> 
> 
> Have lodged on 12th May 2017
> 
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> 
> Responded 4th August
> 
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> 
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> 
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> 
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> 
> Grant:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyVan

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have been requested to pay the VAC2 for my wife on 4th Jan, I have made to swift transfer to the migration agency on the same day, which they received on 8th Jan and made the payment according to the invoice received from the CO on the same day (8th Jan).
> 
> As you can surely notice, it has been 2 weeks already, my questions are:
> 
> 'Should we wait for DIBP to send us the grant letter? Or should we send them an email with the receipt?' Because I've seen cases when they get the grant letter within 3 days, while others get the grant letter after more than 3 months!
> 
> 'If you don't recommend we send an email to the CO/DIBP, how long do you reckon we will get the grant letter?' Knowing that I:
> 
> Have lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I paid 2nd vac on 27/10 but still waiting for the grant. My application is due to 8 months now so I think I will make a call to them soon.


----------



## aksheymehta31

*No Contact Yet !*

Hi All,

We ( my wife and I ) submitted all our documents ( pcc, medicals, form 80 and 1221 ) on the 14th of October and are yet to hear anything from the immigration department. The application has been in the received status since 14th october and to be honest, we are slightly nervous.

I understand each case is different. Any approximate timeline by when we should expect to hear atleast something from the immigration department and is anyone else in the same boat.

Will mailing them help ? If yes - whats the best possible way to do this.

Also my wife and i are already in Australia. Hence does this effect the timelines ?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers !


----------



## NB

aksheymehta31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We ( my wife and I ) submitted all our documents ( pcc, medicals, form 80 and 1221 ) on the 14th of October and are yet to hear anything from the immigration department. The application has been in the received status since 14th october and to be honest, we are slightly nervous.
> 
> I understand each case is different. Any approximate timeline by when we should expect to hear atleast something from the immigration department and is anyone else in the same boat.
> 
> Will mailing them help ? If yes - whats the best possible way to do this.
> 
> Also my wife and i are already in Australia. Hence does this effect the timelines ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers !


There is nothing to be nervous about
It’s a process and it takes time

There and hundreds of members if not more with a timeline more then yours, waiting for grant
Your case is not unique
Most applicants are getting it around the 6 months time point and you are in that sweet spot

If you were not in Australia, when you lodged the application, then you need to file a form 1022 and update the CO that you are in Australia 
Your IED will change accordingly 
The current processing time is 5-8 months
Wait for 8 months and then call up th department helpline

Cheers


----------



## Heprex

aksheymehta31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We ( my wife and I ) submitted all our documents ( pcc, medicals, form 80 and 1221 ) on the 14th of October and are yet to hear anything from the immigration department. The application has been in the received status since 14th october and to be honest, we are slightly nervous.
> 
> I understand each case is different. Any approximate timeline by when we should expect to hear atleast something from the immigration department and is anyone else in the same boat.
> 
> Will mailing them help ? If yes - whats the best possible way to do this.
> 
> Also my wife and i are already in Australia. Hence does this effect the timelines ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers !


Hey mate, I understand your frustration. I lodge mine last Oct 10 and still in 'Received' status, with no 'CO Contact' or 'Commencement Mail'. Let's just stick to their processing times of 5-8 months as of today, and go on with our lives. Our time will come. 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have been requested to pay the VAC2 for my wife on 4th Jan, I have made to swift transfer to the migration agency on the same day, which they received on 8th Jan and made the payment according to the invoice received from the CO on the same day (8th Jan).
> 
> As you can surely notice, it has been 2 weeks already, my questions are:
> 
> 'Should we wait for DIBP to send us the grant letter? Or should we send them an email with the receipt?' Because I've seen cases when they get the grant letter within 3 days, while others get the grant letter after more than 3 months!
> 
> 'If you don't recommend we send an email to the CO/DIBP, how long do you reckon we will get the grant letter?' Knowing that I:
> 
> Have lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There is no harm in sending the CO the details of the payment you made with the receipt numbers etc.

Members have been waiting for 3 months also after VAC payment, so th 3 day rule, doesn’t hold good now adays 

Cheers


----------



## jatinverma

*direct grant*

Hi All, Happy to share that I got direct grant on 18-Jan-2018. Below is my timeline.

Invited 189 : 18-Oct-2017
Visa Lodged : 1st Nov-2017
Direct Grant : 18-Jan-2018

Thanks


----------



## gautamvbaindur

jatinverma said:


> Hi All, Happy to share that I got direct grant on 18-Jan-2018. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Invited 189 : 18-Oct-2017
> Visa Lodged : 1st Nov-2017
> Direct Grant : 18-Jan-2018
> 
> Thanks


Congrats. What's your occupation? Any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iShiv

jatinverma said:


> Hi All, Happy to share that I got direct grant on 18-Jan-2018. Below is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Invited 189 : 18-Oct-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged : 1st Nov-2017
> 
> Direct Grant : 18-Jan-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congrats. What’s your IED. Almost similar to my timelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

Don't worry. I lodged my visa on 9th Aug and still waiting to hear from CO. No contact as of now. Me too in Australia. Cheers.



aksheymehta31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We ( my wife and I ) submitted all our documents ( pcc, medicals, form 80 and 1221 ) on the 14th of October and are yet to hear anything from the immigration department. The application has been in the received status since 14th october and to be honest, we are slightly nervous.
> 
> I understand each case is different. Any approximate timeline by when we should expect to hear atleast something from the immigration department and is anyone else in the same boat.
> 
> Will mailing them help ? If yes - whats the best possible way to do this.
> 
> Also my wife and i are already in Australia. Hence does this effect the timelines ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers !


----------



## sarthak667

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi thanks for reply buddy.
> 
> Yes there is separate place for spouse to upload documents. However under that tab I could not find links where I could upload her work experience documents and ACS docs.
> There were fewer links under spouse tab than there were in my tab.
> However there were links to upload identity, travel, PTE, proof of relationship documents but none related to skill assessment, qualification and work experience.
> Please revert.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


PTE, ACS & Qual are must. If you didn't front upload the work related docs then leave it and wait until it would be asked by the CO. (This is in case where you have claimed partner's points).


----------



## dheerajsharma

sarthak667 said:


> PTE, ACS & Qual are must. If you didn't front upload the work related docs then leave it and wait until it would be asked by the CO. (This is in case where you have claimed partner's points).


Thanks buddy.

I am aiming for the direct Grant by avoiding CO contact.
Hence uploaded work related documents as well in the others category.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> I am aiming for the direct Grant by avoiding CO contact.
> Hence uploaded work related documents as well in the others category.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


All the very best and don't forget to send the PTE score online to DIBP.


----------



## hridesh1987

Guys, i got my grant today..Lodged Visa on 8-Nov-17.Many many many thanks for your support.. i am too excited 

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, i got my grant today..Lodged Visa on 8-Nov-17.Many many many thanks for your support.. i am too excited
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## gautamvbaindur

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, i got my grant today..Lodged Visa on 8-Nov-17.Many many many thanks for your support.. i am too excited
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


Great. Congrats. I also lodged on same date. What's your occupation

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, i got my grant today..Lodged Visa on 8-Nov-17.Many many many thanks for your support.. i am too excited
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk




Cool buddy. Many congratulations. You can write up small summary towards your visa grant journey.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hridesh1987

gautamvbaindur said:


> Great. Congrats. I also lodged on same date. What's your occupation
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


263312 telecom engineer..Hope you wil get soon too

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

visakh said:


> All the very best and don't forget to send the PTE score online to DIBP.


Thanks man.

Already sent the score few months back.

Just one more small concern, there is no submit button after we upload all the documents, right?
There was one submit button initially and after submitting the application I paid fees.
Then I was able to upload documents. That's it, right?
I might sound weird but today is my last day to submit application and I just wanted to make sure that I am not missing anything 

Thanks again.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Already sent the score few months back.
> 
> Just one more small concern, there is no submit button after we upload all the documents, right?
> There was one submit button initially and after submitting the application I paid fees.
> Then I was able to upload documents. That's it, right?
> I might sound weird but today is my last day to submit application and I just wanted to make sure that I am not missing anything
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


No IP button after you provide the initial documents 

You can keep uploading documents as long as 2 weeks safely after paying fees

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Already sent the score few months back.
> 
> Just one more small concern, there is no submit button after we upload all the documents, right?
> There was one submit button initially and after submitting the application I paid fees.
> Then I was able to upload documents. That's it, right?
> I might sound weird but today is my last day to submit application and I just wanted to make sure that I am not missing anything
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


If you are able to upload docs then your fees is paid.

Go to youtube to see how to upload docs (just in case you are not sure)


----------



## klusarun

jatinverma said:


> Hi All, Happy to share that I got direct grant on 18-Jan-2018. Below is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Invited 189 : 18-Oct-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged : 1st Nov-2017
> 
> Direct Grant : 18-Jan-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congrats


----------



## dheerajsharma

newbienz said:


> No IP button after you provide the initial documents
> 
> You can keep uploading documents as long as 2 weeks safely after paying fees
> 
> Cheers


Cool. Thanks man for clarifying.
Front loaded all the documents and the application status is Received.
Will I receive any notification when CO is assigned or application status is changed?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

How much time does it take to grant after job verification.


----------



## 22ji

newbienz said:


> No IP button after you provide the initial documents
> 
> You can keep uploading documents as long as 2 weeks safely after paying fees
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz

You said "_one can upload document as long as 2 weeks safely_" Is there any issues if one upload after this timeline. I have uploaded some documents one month after receiving IMMI Commencement mail..Do you think it is causing delay in my case.

I am asking since most of the IMMI COMMENCEMENT applicants are getting their grant in 100-130 days from commencement.

I am furious whether adding more documents after 3 months is causing delay in my case. Please throw some light.


----------



## tasi

22ji said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No IP button after you provide the initial documents
> 
> You can keep uploading documents as long as 2 weeks safely after paying fees
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Newbienz
> 
> You said "_one can upload document as long as 2 weeks safely_" Is there any issues if one upload after this timeline. I have uploaded some documents one month after receiving IMMI Commencement mail..Do you think it is causing delay in my case.
> 
> I am asking since most of the IMMI COMMENCEMENT applicants are getting their grant in 100-130 days from commencement.
> 
> I am furious whether adding more documents after 3 months is causing delay in my case. Please throw some light.
Click to expand...

Please dont speculate timelines. It will take as long as it takes them to do whatever they have to do. Make sure you upload relevant docs that support your application, if you think the docs submitted arent enough to supoort your claim.


----------



## yodude

dheerajsharma said:


> Thanks buddy,
> there are approx 20 docs for work ex including offer letter, payslips, IT returns etc for my partner..
> are these not required for the application?
> If yes, aren't these too many documents in other category?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


All relevant documents that can substantiate points claims should be uploaded. Just ensure that the description is accurate so that you make the CO's job easier while they go through the documents. As no other category is available we are not left with much choice other than uploading documents in the other category.


----------



## theone1111

22ji said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> You said "_one can upload document as long as 2 weeks safely_" Is there any issues if one upload after this timeline. I have uploaded some documents one month after receiving IMMI Commencement mail..Do you think it is causing delay in my case.
> 
> I am asking since most of the IMMI COMMENCEMENT applicants are getting their grant in 100-130 days from commencement.
> 
> I am furious whether adding more documents after 3 months is causing delay in my case. Please throw some light.


Don't get confused.

YOu can keep uploading documents. If CO hasn't looked at your docs then it wont cause your delay. The reason for delay is only when CO looks at your file and finds that some doc is missing.

So there is no exact science here. If you upload the doc before CO starts looking then you are good. If you upload doc after CO has already found some doc is missing, then he asks you to upload that and that your case goes to hold till your file is picked up again.


----------



## target8

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, i got my grant today..Lodged Visa on 8-Nov-17.Many many many thanks for your support.. i am too excited
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate! Is that 189 visa or 190 ?


----------



## jatinverma

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. What's your occupation? Any employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Occupation : 233914 Engineering Technologist.
I thinks no verification


----------



## iShiv

theone1111 said:


> Don't get confused.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu can keep uploading documents. If CO hasn't looked at your docs then it wont cause your delay. The reason for delay is only when CO looks at your file and finds that some doc is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> So there is no exact science here. If you upload the doc before CO starts looking then you are good. If you upload doc after CO has already found some doc is missing, then he asks you to upload that and that your case goes to hold till your file is picked up again.




I’d certainly advise you not to keep uploading documents months after visa fees payment. One should front load all docs 2-3 weeks. Until n unless you have pressing reasons to update DIBP due to changes in circumstances, don’t keep uploading docs all the time.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theone1111

iShiv said:


> I’d certainly advise you not to keep uploading documents months after visa fees payment. One should front load all docs 2-3 weeks. Until n unless you have pressing reasons to update DIBP due to changes in circumstances, don’t keep uploading docs all the time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know what you mean by above post. WHy will anyone try to upload after 2-3 months if there is no pressing reason?

If someone realizes that they have missed PCC after 2 months OR few people receive PCC after long delay then wont they try to upload?

Uploading at whatever time doesn't make any difference if CO hasn't started processing their case.
The main point is to put all the required docs so that CO gets all the supporting doc when he/she starts processing. Also, there is no such rule that CO gets allocated in 2-3 weeks. It can take longer as well


----------



## NB

22ji said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> You said "_one can upload document as long as 2 weeks safely_" Is there any issues if one upload after this timeline. I have uploaded some documents one month after receiving IMMI Commencement mail..Do you think it is causing delay in my case.
> 
> I am asking since most of the IMMI COMMENCEMENT applicants are getting their grant in 100-130 days from commencement.
> 
> I am furious whether adding more documents after 3 months is causing delay in my case. Please throw some light.


Every document that you upload has to be seen and analysed by the CO

So if your case already under processing, every time you upload a document, it may require the CO to revisit a point which he may have already cleared

So you have to assess judiciously how important the document is to your case when uploading after the commencement of the process
Avoid uploading random irrelevant documents 

No one else can decide if that document is important or not . You alone have to decide based on your individual circumstances 

Fir example I have already given my birth certificate, and after 3 months I upload my 10/12 marksheet again as birth date evidence , it would be irrelevant document I would be uploading
Had I not given th birth certificate, the same document becomes relevant and I would have to upload it even after 3 months 
So there is no one rule which fits all 


Coming to your case, don’t kick yourself
There could be 100 different reasons for a delay

I know of cases pending for 2 years in which the applicant did not upload any documents after the initial batch

Wait patiently for CO contact or grant

Cheers 







There is no


----------



## iShiv

theone1111 said:


> Don't know what you mean by above post. WHy will anyone try to upload after 2-3 months if there is no pressing reason?
> 
> If someone realizes that they have missed PCC after 2 months OR few people receive PCC after long delay then wont they try to upload?
> 
> Uploading at whatever time doesn't make any difference if CO hasn't started processing their case.
> The main point is to put all the required docs so that CO gets all the supporting doc when he/she starts processing. Also, there is no such rule that CO gets allocated in 2-3 weeks. It can take longer as well


Don't know what you mean by above post. WHy will anyone try to upload after 2-3 months if there is no pressing reason?
that's what the original poster mentioned. He/She said 3 months after the commencement mail. That person can alone tell the documents he/she uploaded after such a long gap.

If someone realizes that they have missed PCC after 2 months OR few people receive PCC after long delay then wont they try to upload?
Agreed. That's why I mentioned if circumstances change. 

Uploading at whatever time doesn't make any difference if CO hasn't started processing their case.
Completely disagree. There is no way to tell if CO has started processing the case. I lodged my visa application and paid fees on 1st Nov, uploaded all docs by 22nd Nov, n my status stayed Received until 15th Jan. 
I had no clue what is going on in background. But luckily for me, I got by direct grant on 16th Jan. So it's very difficult to tell when the CO starts looking at one's application. So it's recommended that the applicant uploads all the necessary or even more than required docs within 2-3 weeks. I did this on my agent's instructions. I was confused too at times when I read first time about forms 1221/1281 etc. I had never heard of them before. I contemplated the idea of uploading them after 2 months but I'm glad I listened to experts here including newbienz and waited for further communication from DIBP team. So after 3 weeks, one should only look at uploading any docs if the docs are critically important.

The main point is to put all the required docs so that CO gets all the supporting doc when he/she starts processing. Also, there is no such rule that CO gets allocated in 2-3 weeks. It can take longer as well.

Again as I said before, there is no rule for CO allocation but it's defintely for the best to assume that the CO will start looking at one's application 2-3 weeks after lodging the application.

Cheers


----------



## theone1111

iShiv said:


> Don't know what you mean by above post. WHy will anyone try to upload after 2-3 months if there is no pressing reason?
> that's what the original poster mentioned. He/She said 3 months after the commencement mail. That person can alone tell the documents he/she uploaded after such a long gap.
> 
> If someone realizes that they have missed PCC after 2 months OR few people receive PCC after long delay then wont they try to upload?
> Agreed. That's why I mentioned if circumstances change.
> 
> Uploading at whatever time doesn't make any difference if CO hasn't started processing their case.
> Completely disagree. There is no way to tell if CO has started processing the case. I lodged my visa application and paid fees on 1st Nov, uploaded all docs by 22nd Nov, n my status stayed Received until 15th Jan.
> I had no clue what is going on in background. But luckily for me, I got by direct grant on 16th Jan. So it's very difficult to tell when the CO starts looking at one's application. So it's recommended that the applicant uploads all the necessary or even more than required docs within 2-3 weeks. I did this on my agent's instructions. I was confused too at times when I read first time about forms 1221/1281 etc. I had never heard of them before. I contemplated the idea of uploading them after 2 months but I'm glad I listened to experts here including newbienz and waited for further communication from DIBP team. So after 3 weeks, one should only look at uploading any docs if the docs are critically important.
> 
> The main point is to put all the required docs so that CO gets all the supporting doc when he/she starts processing. Also, there is no such rule that CO gets allocated in 2-3 weeks. It can take longer as well.
> 
> Again as I said before, there is no rule for CO allocation but it's defintely for the best to assume that the CO will start looking at one's application 2-3 weeks after lodging the application.
> 
> Cheers


You can disagree with what ever you want.

Missing an imp doc is not called change in circumstance. Its called missing a doc and one needs to upload it even if it is 3-4 months because not uploading that and then thinking CO might miss is what people depending on Agents do.

Even if circumstances don't change and an imp doc is missed one should upload it even after 3-4 months. We all know how much listening to Agents have helped.
Just because CO didn't ask you for form 80/1221 doesn't mean that it wont ask anyone else as well. These are imp docs and recommended by DIBP. If you didnt hear about this then its your problem and you rightly got worried when you came to know about them later. Uploading them wouldnt have hurt you. You cant just justify that all should miss those based on your case.
There are many cases in this forum where CO came back asking for those and believe me those guys were waiting for more than 6 months.

If direct grant is your motive then best is to front upload and upload all the docs which you know are imp ones and critical for processing. If you don't care for delay then also uploading those reqd doc shouldn't be a case of concern


----------



## mpathak9

Please spend some time to update immitracker.


----------



## sonamt

It's been around 75 days since I lodged my visa and front loaded all docs. Is it wise to update DIBP on my recent promotion (roles still remain the same ) and overseas travel (less than two weeks) at this stage of my application processing? Will it not impact my processing timeline or halt the co's decision if he/she is on the verge of finalising my grant and decide to offer direct grant soon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

sonamt said:


> It's been around 75 days since I lodged my visa and front loaded all docs. Is it wise to update DIBP on my recent promotion (roles still remain the same ) and overseas travel (less than two weeks) at this stage of my application processing? Will it not impact my processing timeline or halt the co's decision if he/she is on the verge of finalising my grant and decide to offer direct grant soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess you can still wait since your role stays the same. 
Once you get the grant you can still update DIBP about this stuff.

Rest is upto you to decide.


----------



## varununi7

Hypothetical question.

For few people who lodged since May/June/July 2017 I am seeing EV being done now! Couple of folks I know have never been contacted for any additional docs.

So is there any analysis or trend for a grant after EV is done?


----------



## hridesh1987

target8 said:


> Congrats mate! Is that 189 visa or 190 ?


189 bro

Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## iShiv

theone1111 said:


> You can disagree with what ever you want.
> 
> Missing an imp doc is not called change in circumstance. Its called missing a doc and one needs to upload it even if it is 3-4 months because not uploading that and then thinking CO might miss is what people depending on Agents do.
> 
> Even if circumstances don't change and an imp doc is missed one should upload it even after 3-4 months. We all know how much listening to Agents have helped.
> Just because CO didn't ask you for form 80/1221 doesn't mean that it wont ask anyone else as well. These are imp docs and recommended by DIBP. If you didnt hear about this then its your problem and you rightly got worried when you came to know about them later. Uploading them wouldnt have hurt you. You cant just justify that all should miss those based on your case.
> There are many cases in this forum where CO came back asking for those and believe me those guys were waiting for more than 6 months.
> 
> If direct grant is your motive then best is to front upload and upload all the docs which you know are imp ones and critical for processing. If you don't care for delay then also uploading those reqd doc shouldn't be a case of concern




Both of us certainly don't know what documents user 22ji is talking about. You have to understand my points are in response to the user's scenario and not generic.
you are making too many assumptions my friend. I'm certainly not talking about missing imp doc as change in circumstances. Change in circumstances is adding new member to application, any kind of name change or realizing the names are not proper across all docs and probably providing a name variance affidavit, renewed PCCs, Renewed passports and such cases. So if i had missed uploading form 80, i'd have certainly uploaded that even after 2-3 months of waiting as that I believe is important document. But Form 1221/1281, these forms are optional from what I've understood with my limited stay on this forum and one can wait for CO's directive than uploading it after a long delay. 

Now 22ji's second concern was "adding more documents after 3 months is causing delay in my case"

I again think the delay in this case could be attributed to this adding of documents well after 3 months. It will be certainly confusing to the CO if an application they are working on keeps getting updated from time to time. They will need to start all over again or keep verifying the new/updated documents the user is adding. Certainly not a best approach to GET A SOONER GRANT.

N I still feel if I had uploaded the form 1221/1281 proactively after 2-3 months delayed, it would have certainly delayed visa grant in my case.


Cheers


----------



## sonamt

sharma1981 said:


> I guess you can still wait since your role stays the same.
> 
> Once you get the grant you can still update DIBP about this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest is upto you to decide.




What about overseas travel. Do I need to update DIBP if the travel duration is less than 14 days? Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theone1111

iShiv said:


> Both of us certainly don't know what documents user 22ji is talking about. You have to understand my points are in response to the user's scenario and not generic.
> you are making too many assumptions my friend. I'm certainly not talking about missing imp doc as change in circumstances. Change in circumstances is adding new member to application, any kind of name change or realizing the names are not proper across all docs and probably providing a name variance affidavit, renewed PCCs, Renewed passports and such cases. So if i had missed uploading form 80, i'd have certainly uploaded that even after 2-3 months of waiting as that I believe is important document. But Form 1221/1281, these forms are optional from what I've understood with my limited stay on this forum and one can wait for CO's directive than uploading it after a long delay.
> 
> Now 22ji's second concern was "adding more documents after 3 months is causing delay in my case"
> 
> I again think the delay in this case could be attributed to this adding of documents well after 3 months. It will be certainly confusing to the CO if an application they are working on keeps getting updated from time to time. They will need to start all over again or keep verifying the new/updated documents the user is adding. Certainly not a best approach to GET A SOONER GRANT.
> 
> N I still feel if I had uploaded the form 1221/1281 proactively after 2-3 months delayed, it would have certainly delayed visa grant in my case.
> 
> 
> Cheers


No one knows clearly how CO Processing works. The believe that CO needs to restart the processing all over upon addition of new doc is purely some "so called" expert of this group has formulated. There is NO basis of this. Its purely one's thought without any actual fact. Infact its ridiculous to say that CO needs to restart processing if someone adds their PCC after 2-3 months.

One can also assume that If you have added a new doc, CO would have come to know and he/she would have validated that specific doc. If the newly added doc was an imp one , then infact he/she will be happy to see that. 
In no way your grant would have been delayed If you add a missing imp doc. Infact its possible CO will mark it as present and move on instead of asking the user to send again. Browse thru the forum and see how people have been uploading docs even after 1-2 months.


----------



## sharma1981

sonamt said:


> What about overseas travel. Do I need to update DIBP if the travel duration is less than 14 days? Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think these are so important that you need to inform DIBP asap? If yes, then go ahead and inform.
I would suggest that why don't you wait as these are not major stuff can you can update DIBP even after waiting for some time. YOu already specified that your role is same and international travel is very short i.e ~14 days. I am not saying do not inform DIBP. i am just saying that it can wait for some more time.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Hi All,
I got my 189 invite (261313) on 18-Jan-2018. I'm in the process of uploading all documents. I would like to know what are the different statuses that the application will see? Currently the application is in Received status. After this, what are the different statuses or emails that i can expect? Can someone please elaborate? I'm sorry if this question was answered earlier. I searched in the forum and I was not able to find any.

Thanks


----------



## alexmc17

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi All,
> I got my 189 invite (261313) on 18-Jan-2018. I'm in the process of uploading all documents. I would like to know what are the different statuses that the application will see? Currently the application is in Received status. After this, what are the different statuses or emails that i can expect? Can someone please elaborate? I'm sorry if this question was answered earlier. I searched in the forum and I was not able to find any.
> 
> Thanks


Hope this helps.

eplus

Cheers


----------



## pkk0574

hridesh1987 said:


> Guys, i got my grant today..Lodged Visa on 8-Nov-17.Many many many thanks for your support.. i am too excited
> 
> Sent from my PE-TL10 using Tapatalk




Congratulations!!! Any employment verification done, that you are aware of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Hi All,
> I got my 189 invite (261313) on 18-Jan-2018. I'm in the process of uploading all documents. I would like to know what are the different statuses that the application will see? Currently the application is in Received status. After this, what are the different statuses or emails that i can expect? Can someone please elaborate? I'm sorry if this question was answered earlier. I searched in the forum and I was not able to find any.
> 
> Thanks


Hi

There are various stages but you may not see all of them. Its very much known that application stays in"Received" stage and then is directly granted from there. 
This is a common case when applicant directly uploads all the documents.
SO dont worry about the stages and just make sure all your required docs are uploaded well in advance.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Thanks for the information


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are various stages but you may not see all of them. Its very much known that application stays in"Received" stage and then is directly granted from there.
> This is a common case when applicant directly uploads all the documents.
> SO dont worry about the stages and just make sure all your required docs are uploaded well in advance.


Thank you


----------



## sonamt

sharma1981 said:


> Do you think these are so important that you need to inform DIBP asap? If yes, then go ahead and inform.
> 
> I would suggest that why don't you wait as these are not major stuff can you can update DIBP even after waiting for some time. YOu already specified that your role is same and international travel is very short i.e ~14 days. I am not saying do not inform DIBP. i am just saying that it can wait for some more time.




Thanks for the recommendation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert

*Certified Documents*

Hi All,

I need help of experienced people here.

Do I need to upload all the documents as certified? 

1. Is it good to upload scan of original marksheets and degree or a certified true copy?
2. I have 10+ years of service, Do I need to upload all payslips certified copy or just the original payslips? 

For ACS I applied with certified copy of above documents but salary slips were submitted only for start and end month of each job.

3. For Tax return I have form 16 by the company and 26AS from traces. Is that sufficient? Do I need to provide a certified copy of that as well?

4. Do I need to provide the certified copy of Bank statement also or just the original electronic statement.

5. Do I need to provide certified copy of PCC or color scan of original?

6. Do I need to provide certified copy of birth certificate? It is a black and white print and digitally signed. No handwritten signature or seal.

7. I have a PCC from Belgium in Dutch. Do I need to provide a certified copy of it also? I'll anyway provide the translated copy by an authorized translator along with the original scan.

8. I have tax documents from Belgium in Dutch. (First of all do I need to provide them, since I have form 16 by my company in India with 0 salary but it's a proof of employment. These tax documents are electronically generated. Do I need to provide a certified copy of it also? I'll anyway provide the translated copy by an authorized translator along with the black and white scan copy.

My main concern is who will agree to sign 132 salary slips?
Who will do the certification of a Belgian document (certification in English for a dutch document)?

Please help! 
Thanks.


----------



## wstriker77

Hi.

Guys I am travelling to Australia next week from Saudi Arabia. Its written in my visa that i am required to carry a polio vaccination certificate. Are people usually requested to show the polio vaccination certificate at the Immigration Counter in Australia ?

Further, can anyone guide as to how I can obtain the polio vaccination certificate from Jeddah ?


----------



## huongto

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have been requested to pay the VAC2 for my wife on 4th Jan, I have made to swift transfer to the migration agency on the same day, which they received on 8th Jan and made the payment according to the invoice received from the CO on the same day (8th Jan).
> 
> As you can surely notice, it has been 2 weeks already, my questions are:
> 
> 'Should we wait for DIBP to send us the grant letter? Or should we send them an email with the receipt?' Because I've seen cases when they get the grant letter within 3 days, while others get the grant letter after more than 3 months!
> 
> 'If you don't recommend we send an email to the CO/DIBP, how long do you reckon we will get the grant letter?' Knowing that I:
> 
> Have lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Paid vac2 on 29 Sep and still waiting.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## huongto

I logged onshore on 13 July and paid Vac2 on 29 Sep and still waiting. (Over 6 months now).
It's painful waiting especially my overseas police clearance is about to expire in 3 weeks. Now I'm Not sure if I have to renew it. I've always been in Australia since I got my overseas PC. Any advice please!!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## huongto

huongto said:


> I logged onshore on 13 July and paid Vac2 on 29 Sep and still waiting. (Over 6 months now).
> It's painful waiting especially my overseas police clearance is about to expire in 3 weeks. Now I'm Not sure if I have to renew it. I've always been in Australia since I got my overseas PC. Any advice please!!!! It's a painful process to get a new one in Vietnam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaudang277

huongto said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Maybe it’s better to renew your pcc before it’s expired. Because it takes time to get Pcc


----------



## huongto

Chaudang277 said:


> Maybe it’s better to renew your pcc before it’s expired. Because it takes time to get Pcc


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jas81

huongto said:


> I logged onshore on 13 July and paid Vac2 on 29 Sep and still waiting. (Over 6 months now).
> It's painful waiting especially my overseas police clearance is about to expire in 3 weeks. Now I'm Not sure if I have to renew it. I've always been in Australia since I got my overseas PC. Any advice please!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Why don’t you send them a feed back/compliant. I have seen it work sometimes to bring your application back on track.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

I finally got a mail today from GSM Adelaide asking me to provide Thailand PCC as I'm staying here since Feb 2017. My bad I did not anticipate that it will be asked. Normally you need to provide it only if you're staying more than 12 months. But in my case it's just 11 months. So, another long wait now for the grant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert

dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help of experienced people here.
> 
> Do I need to upload all the documents as certified?
> 
> 1. Is it good to upload scan of original marksheets and degree or a certified true copy?
> 2. I have 10+ years of service, Do I need to upload all payslips certified copy or just the original payslips?
> 
> For ACS I applied with certified copy of above documents but salary slips were submitted only for start and end month of each job.
> 
> 3. For Tax return I have form 16 by the company and 26AS from traces. Is that sufficient? Do I need to provide a certified copy of that as well?
> 
> 4. Do I need to provide the certified copy of Bank statement also or just the original electronic statement.
> 
> 5. Do I need to provide certified copy of PCC or color scan of original?
> 
> 6. Do I need to provide certified copy of birth certificate? It is a black and white print and digitally signed. No handwritten signature or seal.
> 
> 7. I have a PCC from Belgium in Dutch. Do I need to provide a certified copy of it also? I'll anyway provide the translated copy by an authorized translator along with the original scan.
> 
> 8. I have tax documents from Belgium in Dutch. (First of all do I need to provide them, since I have form 16 by my company in India with 0 salary but it's a proof of employment. These tax documents are electronically generated. Do I need to provide a certified copy of it also? I'll anyway provide the translated copy by an authorized translator along with the black and white scan copy.
> 
> My main concern is who will agree to sign 132 salary slips?
> Who will do the certification of a Belgian document (certification in English for a dutch document)?
> 
> Please help!
> Thanks.


Could someone please reply this? Thanks!


----------



## manpreet123

Hello friends

I Lodged my 189 visa on 2nd Nov 2017. 

I got an email from Adelaide team today asking to upload my masters degree certificate. This was already uploaded when I uploaded all the documents. 

1. Is it normal that CO missed my document and therefore just requested to upload it again. 

2. Does it mean I will have to wait for long just because of this. Planning to upload it today itself but how much time does it generally take these daya after this. 

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

gautamvbaindur said:


> I finally got a mail today from GSM Adelaide asking me to provide Thailand PCC as I'm staying here since Feb 2017. My bad I did not anticipate that it will be asked. Normally you need to provide it only if you're staying more than 12 months. But in my case it's just 11 months. So, another long wait now for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I haven't lived in the United States since March 2017, but was asked to provide the USA PCC. My CO sits in SA too.


----------



## aksheymehta31

jas81 said:


> Why don’t you send them a feed back/compliant. I have seen it work sometimes to bring your application back on track.


How do we reach out to them in such a case ?


----------



## NB

dirkemeert said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help of experienced people here.
> 
> Do I need to upload all the documents as certified?
> 
> 1. Is it good to upload scan of original marksheets and degree or a certified true copy?
> 2. I have 10+ years of service, Do I need to upload all payslips certified copy or just the original payslips?
> 
> For ACS I applied with certified copy of above documents but salary slips were submitted only for start and end month of each job.
> 
> 3. For Tax return I have form 16 by the company and 26AS from traces. Is that sufficient? Do I need to provide a certified copy of that as well?
> 
> 4. Do I need to provide the certified copy of Bank statement also or just the original electronic statement.
> 
> 5. Do I need to provide certified copy of PCC or color scan of original?
> 
> 6. Do I need to provide certified copy of birth certificate? It is a black and white print and digitally signed. No handwritten signature or seal.
> 
> 7. I have a PCC from Belgium in Dutch. Do I need to provide a certified copy of it also? I'll anyway provide the translated copy by an authorized translator along with the original scan.
> 
> 8. I have tax documents from Belgium in Dutch. (First of all do I need to provide them, since I have form 16 by my company in India with 0 salary but it's a proof of employment. These tax documents are electronically generated. Do I need to provide a certified copy of it also? I'll anyway provide the translated copy by an authorized translator along with the black and white scan copy.
> 
> My main concern is who will agree to sign 132 salary slips?
> Who will do the certification of a Belgian document (certification in English for a dutch document)?
> 
> Please help!
> Thanks.


I am presuming that you are talking about documents to be uploaded for PR grant

1. As long as you are scanning in colour, no certified required
2. As 1
3. As 1
4. If you can get a bank statement with a stamp and signature, that would be preferred
5.. As 1
6. As it’s black and white better to get it notarised and uploaded
7. As 1
8. As 1

Cheers


----------



## visakh

Any grants today 189/190??
Please update?


----------



## NAVK

visakh said:


> Any grants today 189/190??
> Please update?


As per immi tracker two applicants with lodgement date of 8th and 9th Nov has received direct grants


----------



## peRFect19

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I Lodged my 189 visa on 2nd Nov 2017.
> 
> I got an email from Adelaide team today asking to upload my masters degree certificate. This was already uploaded when I uploaded all the documents.
> 
> 1. Is it normal that CO missed my document and therefore just requested to upload it again. - *Looks like it is quickly becoming a norm now. Over the past couple of months, there have been CO contacts asking for already uploaded documentation, which is annoying.*
> 
> 2. Does it mean I will have to wait for long just because of this. Planning to upload it today itself but how much time does it generally take these daya after this. - *This is totally unpredictable. Maybe you can get an idea looking at the immitracker, but I would recommend let things take their own time as there is nothing we can do except pulling our hair. *
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Answers inline


----------



## wstriker77

*Polio Certificate*



wstriker77 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Guys I am travelling to Australia next week from Saudi Arabia. Its written in my visa that i am required to carry a polio vaccination certificate. Are people usually requested to show the polio vaccination certificate at the Immigration Counter in Australia ?
> 
> Further, can anyone guide as to how I can obtain the polio vaccination certificate from Jeddah ?


Can any member please help me with regards to my above query. I plan to fly to Auz on the coming weekend (first landing since visa grant) and want to book the tickets in a day or two.


----------



## NB

peRFect19 said:


> Answers inline


Don’t t just blame the CO for the same

Many times big files get corrupted especially if uploading using a very slow internet connection
The CO gets no pleasure in asking you to upload a file again.
It adds to his workload

Cheers


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

wstriker77 said:


> Can any member please help me with regards to my above query. I plan to fly to Auz on the coming weekend (first landing since visa grant) and want to book the tickets in a day or two.


Get a certificate from a GP in Jeddah confirming your vaccination. It is easier to get it done from Pakistan though.


----------



## shekharsince1986

manpreet123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I Lodged my 189 visa on 2nd Nov 2017.
> 
> I got an email from Adelaide team today asking to upload my masters degree certificate. This was already uploaded when I uploaded all the documents.
> 
> 1. Is it normal that CO missed my document and therefore just requested to upload it again.
> 
> 2. Does it mean I will have to wait for long just because of this. Planning to upload it today itself but how much time does it generally take these daya after this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I feel this has become so normal. Exactly same happened to me. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkemeert

newbienz said:


> I am presuming that you are talking about documents to be uploaded for PR grant
> 
> 1. As long as you are scanning in colour, no certified required
> 2. As 1
> 3. As 1
> 4. If you can get a bank statement with a stamp and signature, that would be preferred
> 5.. As 1
> 6. As it’s black and white better to get it notarised and uploaded
> 7. As 1
> 8. As 1
> 
> Cheers


y

Thanks a lot.

1. Birth certificate needs to be certified or 'notarized' as you mentioned. Just want to confirm so no difference in understanding. 

2. My bank statements for last 10+ years runs in to 100+ pages in each country. I'll try to get it stamped from bank but let's see. They are colored for 2 banks and for one bank with only one month salary it's black & white.

Thanks!


----------



## NB

dirkemeert said:


> y
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 1. Birth certificate needs to be certified or 'notarized' as you mentioned. Just want to confirm so no difference in understanding.
> 
> 2. My bank statements for last 10+ years runs in to 100+ pages in each country. I'll try to get it stamped from bank but let's see. They are colored for 2 banks and for one bank with only one month salary it's black & white.
> 
> Thanks!


Both correct

Cheers


----------



## sujitswaroop

*Need Clarification*

Hello Gentlemen! 
My employment summary is as follows 

2002 - Company A
2003 to 2017 - Company B
2017 March onwards - Company C

When I applied to ACS in Sep 2017, I only showed Company B (~ 14 years) and did not show my work in Company A or Company C.

When I filed for my Visa in one of the forms 1221 or 80, I have mentioned Company A and Company C as they ask for all employments. 

My questions are,

1. should I attach evidence (payslips, appointment letter, etc) for Company A and Company C too? 

2. If there is a employment verification is there a probability that they will check with Company A (the company name has been changed and is now under the Mother company name - US based) and Company C (they don't know that I am applying) too? 

3. If I plan to move from Company C to another company should I update my case in the immi website? 

Please advice.


----------



## BaazzZ

Hi All, I uploaded my form 80 and later realized that some information regarding the employed/unemployed period i.e. Question no. 18 is incomplete. My query whether I should fill another form 80 and upload it again or is there any other way of fixing it?


----------



## NB

BaazzZ said:


> Hi All, I uploaded my form 80 and later realized that some information regarding the employed/unemployed period i.e. Question no. 18 is incomplete. My query whether I should fill another form 80 and upload it again or is there any other way of fixing it?


File a form 1023
Give the wrong answer and the correct answer in it 
Mention that it refers to Form 80

Cheers


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Time frame*

Folks

Today i completed " 8 " months since lodgement 23-05-2017

So What di you propose? send DIBP an Email ? Call them ?

Please help


----------



## target8

Nedsrtark said:


> Folks
> 
> Today i completed " 8 " months since lodgement 23-05-2017
> 
> So What di you propose? send DIBP an Email ? Call them ?
> 
> Please help


Give the Department a call or make a complaint online.


----------



## Nedsrtark

target8 said:


> Give the Department a call or make a complaint online.


How to make a complaint online? 
Will they hate me and CO cause me trouble if i did this?

Please advise


----------



## NB

Nedsrtark said:


> How to make a complaint online?
> Will they hate me and CO cause me trouble if i did this?
> 
> Please advise


In an ideal world there should be no repurcussions but we do not live in an ideal world

You have to decide what to do

Moreover, even those who have calls, have been given a stock reply that the application is under process

Don’t forget that you are also unfortunately from a very hisk risk country so your application will take more time then usual

If I were in yiur shoes, I would not rock th boat


Cheers


----------



## manpreet123

*CO query on Educatin degree document*



peRFect19 said:


> Answers inline


Thanks Perfect 19.

I am thinking that my Master degree did not have two years full time course explicitly mentioned, could this have resulted in below CO query ?


*'Please provide official copy of diploma issued by the relevant educational insitution.'*

Also noticed that there is a typo error in Form 80 and Form 1221. My degree says 'Master of XXXXX' but in Form 80 and 1221 I have mentioned as 'Masters of XXXXX' Could this have created a problem and do I need to correct this ?

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## Nedsrtark

newbienz said:


> In an ideal world there should be no repurcussions but we do not live in an ideal world
> 
> You have to decide what to do
> 
> Moreover, even those who have calls, have been given a stock reply that the application is under process
> 
> Don’t forget that you are also unfortunately from a very hisk risk country so your application will take more time then usual
> 
> If I were in yiur shoes, I would not rock th boat
> 
> 
> Cheers


Your answer is realistic

I will not rock the boat

Thanks


----------



## 2nd12th

Nedsrtark said:


> Folks
> 
> Today i completed " 8 " months since lodgement 23-05-2017
> 
> So What di you propose? send DIBP an Email ? Call them ?
> 
> Please help


5-8 months is current global visa processing times, so I reckon may be wait another month.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anindyaz

Guys, One more question from my side. For my employment reference, I have provided the joining letter, relieving letter, service certificate, Form 16, Annual Tax statement and IT Return for the years I worked in the organization. Along with that I had also provided the employment reference letter from my manager.

However, that person just moved to USA from India on deputation. Hence, I used the "Update Us" link in my Immiaccount to update his current address and contact number (email ID remains same). It shows in submitted state till a processing officer checks that.

This update might delay the application since I had updated some information, but that was probably the better thing to do. My question is, is there anything else apart from that I need to do?

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## harsm123

Hello All
One friend of mine has received ACS result from CO asking aditional docs to support Statutory Declaration..
Will payslips n Appointment letter suffice..??
Also shall we get it notarized or will do without that..??
Please suggest..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

shekharsince1986 said:


> I feel this has become so normal. Exactly same happened to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Same happened to us for our PTE scores which were already uploaded. CO contacted us on December 6th and we responded on December 7th, after that so far no response. So unfortunately this CO contact does cause delay in processing the application but as we have already provided it so there is nothing we can do about it rather than waiting. But I am not sure about the current trend about when do they pick up the application again once after a CO contact. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

AbhayJha said:


> Same happened to us for our PTE scores which were already uploaded. CO contacted us on December 6th and we responded on December 7th, after that so far no response. So unfortunately this CO contact does cause delay in processing the application but as we have already provided it so there is nothing we can do about it rather than waiting. But I am not sure about the current trend about when do they pick up the application again once after a CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


same


----------



## aupr04

Seeking advice on below scenario:

I plan to submit EOI with 80 points and my 457 visa extension is under process as well. With current delays in processing, I am not sure whether my PR would come first or 457? 

Should I wait for 457 renewal (Which is uncertain and foolish) or Apply for 189/190? 

Please guide on possible conflicts or issues.


----------



## peRFect19

manpreet123 said:


> Thanks Perfect 19.
> 
> I am thinking that my Master degree did not have two years full time course explicitly mentioned, could this have resulted in below CO query ? - *Generally the duration of the course is mentioned in the degree E.g "successfully qualified for the 2 year course" or something similar*
> 
> 
> *'Please provide official copy of diploma issued by the relevant educational insitution.'* - *Did you submit any provisional certificate? If Yes, then I believe you should submit the original Masters degree*
> 
> Also noticed that there is a typo error in Form 80 and Form 1221. My degree says 'Master of XXXXX' but in Form 80 and 1221 I have mentioned as 'Masters of XXXXX' Could this have created a problem and do I need to correct this ? - *Don't think this should be a concern, too trivial an issue. But still for your own satisfaction, you can submit an updated Form80/1221*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help !


My views inline. But again, experienced folks can provide more inputs.


----------



## cpham

Dear Friends,

I have received the Grant Notification for myself and my family today morning. The IED is 19 Mar 2018.
Many thanks to God, DIBP and expat forum members.


----------



## NAVK

cpham said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have received the Grant Notification for myself and my family today morning. The IED is 19 Mar 2018.
> Many thanks to God, DIBP and expat forum members.


 Congrats!! Lodgement date pls?


----------



## dinPTE

*Question regarding uploading of employment documents*

Hello Gents,

I have received positive skills assessment from ACS and they have assessed after May 2012 to be relevant. Here's my profile :

Company A- Aug 2007 to Nov 2008 -> Software Engineer
Company B- Aug 2009 to May 2010 - > Research Engineer
Company C- June 2010 until Now - > Systems Engineer

While lodging EOI, here's how I split up :

Company A- Aug 2007 to Nov 2008 -> Software Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company B- Aug 2009 to May 2010 - > Research Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company C- June 2010 to May 2012- > Systems Engineer -> Marked Non -Relevant
Company C- June 2012 until Now - > Systems Engineer -> Marked-Relevant


I have just received an invite and in the process of applying visa. While filling the Employment History, I should follow the same split up as I did for EOI- Is that correct?

For the uploading of employment related documents, do I need to need to upload pay slips, work experience letters of Company A and Company B as well?Also, do we need to submit offer and relieving letters for Companies A and B?

Or submitting for just company C will do?

Regards


----------



## Chaudang277

I got CO contact today for PTE score from Pearson which already sent. Miss my direct grant and continue to wait. Even dont know for how long


----------



## Jiju

We got CO contact today asking for my husband’s PCC (which has already been uploaded)again.
They even asked for my daughter’s functional English proof but she is just 6 yrs old.How can we clarify that ??


----------



## NB

Jiju said:


> We got CO contact today asking for my husband’s PCC (which has already been uploaded)again.
> They even asked for my daughter’s functional English proof but she is just 6 yrs old.How can we clarify that ??


The DIBP website is surprisingly silent on the minimum age required for functional English to be applicable

This is the nearest I could , which indirectly implies that is is applicable only for those above 18 years

If a family member applying for the visa with you is 18 years old or older and has less than functional English, you might have to pay an additional fee, called a second instalment .

I am sure the CO was thinking of something else , when he has asked you for the same
You can safely reply that as the child is only 6 years old, the functional English requirement is not applicable for her

Hope it helps

Cheers


----------



## Gopsat

cpham said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have received the Grant Notification for myself and my family today morning. The IED is 19 Mar 2018.
> Many thanks to God, DIBP and expat forum members.


Congrats...its a long wait for you from dec2016...finally a good news.
Enjoy....


----------



## sumitvirdi

Hello friends, 
I did M.tech (production engineering) having 1.5 years of experience and applying for assessment as production manager (Manufacturing) from vetassess. 
Will they call me and my employer and what they will ask us? 
Hope for quick reply. 
Thanks in advance. 
Regards


----------



## reyno_obrien

Jiju said:


> We got CO contact today asking for my husband’s PCC (which has already been uploaded)again.
> They even asked for my daughter’s functional English proof but she is just 6 yrs old.How can we clarify that ??


Hi, I am just speculating here. so bear with me. Please check your form 80 and form 1221 again for your daughter's date of birth. might be it was incorrect and hence the CO thought she is above 18 yrs.

i am saying this because i did the same mistake for my son when i sent the form for validation to my agent before uploading. thankfully, we identified the mistake and corrected it before uploading the docs.

i might be completely wrong! so dont kill me for suggesting this! 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## debeash

cpham said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have received the Grant Notification for myself and my family today morning. The IED is 19 Mar 2018.
> Many thanks to God, DIBP and expat forum members.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tasi

Hi everyone,

My 189 visa was granted today. I lodged it on the 9th of november. I did not claim any points for work experience and i did not submit form 80. Offshore applicant.


----------



## Jiju

In the email which we received there the date of birth of my daughter has been mentioned correctly by the CO so I do not think there lies in mistake but Thankyou so much for pointing it out.


----------



## Kevin22

Nedsrtark said:


> Folks
> 
> Today i completed " 8 " months since lodgement 23-05-2017
> 
> So What di you propose? send DIBP an Email ? Call them ?
> 
> Please help



Any verifications done????


----------



## Jiju

Thanku Newbeinz for your promt response.The applicants are just me & my husband & we both cleared PTE & IELTS with a score of 75& 7.5 respectively.Now the point is how we can clarify the matter that whether it is a mistake on their part or we do need to submit any document regarding the same and if we do then what type of document will it be.They have asked for PTE score which is not possible I guess.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My 189 visa was granted today. I lodged it on the 9th of november. I did not claim any points for work experience and i did not submit form 80. Offshore applicant.


Congrats. What's your occupation

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My 189 visa was granted today. I lodged it on the 9th of november. I did not claim any points for work experience and i did not submit form 80. Offshore applicant.


Lucky !! congrats !!!!


----------



## shekharsince1986

Jiju said:


> In the email which we received there the date of birth of my daughter has been mentioned correctly by the CO so I do not think there lies in mistake but Thankyou so much for pointing it out.


Let me tell you, this has become a trend. Almost everyday I read about atleast a person who has CO contacted for a document which was already there. I have a feeling that they do this deliberately to buy more time. And I am also one of them. 

Keep calm as the best is yet to come.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

shekharsince1986 said:


> Let me tell you, this has become a trend. Almost everyday I read about atleast a person who has CO contacted for a document which was already there. I have a feeling that they do this deliberately to buy more time. And I am also one of them.
> 
> Keep calm as the best is yet to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


same.


----------



## sujitswaroop

*@@Amazing Tiger [email protected]@NewBienz*



sujitswaroop said:


> Hello Gentlemen!
> My employment summary is as follows
> 
> 2002 - Company A
> 2003 to 2017 - Company B
> 2017 March onwards - Company C
> 
> When I applied to ACS in Sep 2017, I only showed Company B (~ 14 years) and did not show my work in Company A or Company C.
> 
> When I filed for my Visa in one of the forms 1221 or 80, I have mentioned Company A and Company C as they ask for all employments.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> 1. should I attach evidence (payslips, appointment letter, etc) for Company A and Company C too?
> 
> 2. If there is a employment verification is there a probability that they will check with Company A (the company name has been changed and is now under the Mother company name - US based) and Company C (they don't know that I am applying) too?
> 
> 3. If I plan to move from Company C to another company should I update my case in the immi website?
> 
> Please advice.


Can someone please clarify me on this question?


----------



## Chaudang277

alex.alter said:


> same.


How did u submit PTE? Through Pearson account as they guide us when they contact? I also follow these steps but still considering of doing any thing more? Or just like this and keep waiting?


----------



## NB

sujitswaroop said:


> Hello Gentlemen!
> My employment summary is as follows
> 
> 2002 - Company A
> 2003 to 2017 - Company B
> 2017 March onwards - Company C
> 
> When I applied to ACS in Sep 2017, I only showed Company B (~ 14 years) and did not show my work in Company A or Company C.
> 
> When I filed for my Visa in one of the forms 1221 or 80, I have mentioned Company A and Company C as they ask for all employments.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> 1. should I attach evidence (payslips, appointment letter, etc) for Company A and Company C too?
> 
> 2. If there is a employment verification is there a probability that they will check with Company A (the company name has been changed and is now under the Mother company name - US based) and Company C (they don't know that I am applying) too?
> 
> 3. If I plan to move from Company C to another company should I update my case in the immi website?
> 
> Please advice.


1. I have given a detailed answer on a similar case in my thread. Go through it
If still in doubt ask again.

2. Is it a statement or a question ? I can’t understand what you are asking

3. Any change in employment, has to be updated to immi till you get the grant

Cheers


----------



## anindyaz

anindyaz said:


> Guys, One more question from my side. For my employment reference, I have provided the joining letter, relieving letter, service certificate, Form 16, Annual Tax statement and IT Return for the years I worked in the organization. Along with that I had also provided the employment reference letter from my manager.
> 
> However, that person just moved to USA from India on deputation. Hence, I used the "Update Us" link in my Immiaccount to update his current address and contact number (email ID remains same). It shows in submitted state till a processing officer checks that.
> 
> This update might delay the application since I had updated some information, but that was probably the better thing to do. My question is, is there anything else apart from that I need to do?
> 
> Thanks
> Anindya


Re-posting. Please advise.

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## ammarmp

Hey guys!

I have received grant on 22 Jan 2018! (timeline below)

Special thanks to this forum and the members here! helped me throughout my journey in not only applying (no agent needed!) but also in keeping my hopes high!

Cheers!


----------



## NB

shekharsince1986 said:


> Let me tell you, this has become a trend. Almost everyday I read about atleast a person who has CO contacted for a document which was already there. I have a feeling that they do this deliberately to buy more time. And I am also one of them.
> 
> Keep calm as the best is yet to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Are you aware that they issue nearly 200 just 189 visa grants every single working day ?
Not even a few get reported on the forum

There is a whole world outside of the forum also

Don’t doubt the integrity of the department. If they create paperwork for you, it creates more paperwork for them also


Cheers


----------



## gautamvbaindur

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have received grant on 22 Jan 2018! (timeline below)
> 
> Special thanks to this forum and the members here! helped me throughout my journey in not only applying (no agent needed!) but also in keeping my hopes high!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats. I see that you lodged a complaint? Could you let me know how you did that

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. I see that you lodged a complaint? Could you let me know how you did that
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

just use the below website to give feedback. but please be sure that your processing time has exceeded the global processing time (8 months for 189 right now). I have heard, they don't reply otherwise

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback


----------



## buntygwt

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have received grant on 22 Jan 2018! (timeline below)
> 
> Special thanks to this forum and the members here! helped me throughout my journey in not only applying (no agent needed!) but also in keeping my hopes high!
> 
> Cheers!


congrats mate,

your timeline please!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My 189 visa was granted today. I lodged it on the 9th of november. I did not claim any points for work experience and i did not submit form 80. Offshore applicant.


congrats tasi....


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

*Granted*

Following an anxious hiatus and CO Contact on 16th October, 2017, me and family have received our Grants. I would like to thank the Almighty, my agent and the ExpatForum members for the support. 

I would to like to motivate the others waiting to have patience and keep yourselves busy. If you are contacted by the CO, your file will be picked up by the CO again in 90-120 days. If you have any change of circumstances, please fill and upload the form 1022 carefully and wait until the baby is added to your application. 

May Allah help you in your grants in their due time.


----------



## klusarun

cpham said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have received the Grant Notification for myself and my family today morning. The IED is 19 Mar 2018.
> Many thanks to God, DIBP and expat forum members.




Congrats


----------



## ammarmp

buntygwt said:


> congrats mate,
> 
> your timeline please!


ANZCO: 233512 :: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

09 FEB 2017____EA - Fast Track
05 APR 2017____EA Positive Assessment
06 APR 2017____EOI Lodged SC 189- 75 Points
12 APR 2017____Invitation
03 MAY 2017 VISA LODGED
05 MAY 2017____All Docs Uploaded (MED + PCC)
20 JUN 2017____CO Contact ( Further Proof -Relationship) (48th Day)
04 JULY 2017____Information Provided (IP Pressed) (62nd Day)
19 JAN 2018____Complaint Lodged (261st Day)

22 JAN 2018____Grant Mail! (264th Day)


----------



## ammarmp

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Following an anxious hiatus and CO Contact on 16th October, 2017, me and family have received our Grants. I would like to thank the Almighty, my agent and the ExpatForum members for the support.
> 
> I would to like to motivate the others waiting to have patience and keep yourselves busy. If you are contacted by the CO, your file will be picked up by the CO again in 90-120 days. If you have any change of circumstances, please fill and upload the form 1022 carefully and wait until the baby is added to your application.
> 
> May Allah help you in your grants in their due time.


Congrats bro!

P.S. change your signature to 2018...


----------



## ENGINEER291085

ammarmp said:


> Mikail_Zubair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following an anxious hiatus and CO Contact on 16th October, 2017, me and family have received our Grants. I would like to thank the Almighty, my agent and the ExpatForum members for the support.
> 
> I would to like to motivate the others waiting to have patience and keep yourselves busy. If you are contacted by the CO, your file will be picked up by the CO again in 90-120 days. If you have any change of circumstances, please fill and upload the form 1022 carefully and wait until the baby is added to your application.
> 
> May Allah help you in your grants in their due time.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro!
> 
> P.S. change your signature to 2018...
Click to expand...

Congrats bro!!


----------



## huongto

ammarmp said:


> ANZCO: 233512 :: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 
> 09 FEB 2017____EA - Fast Track
> 05 APR 2017____EA Positive Assessment
> 06 APR 2017____EOI Lodged SC 189- 75 Points
> 12 APR 2017____Invitation
> 03 MAY 2017 VISA LODGED
> 05 MAY 2017____All Docs Uploaded (MED + PCC)
> 20 JUN 2017____CO Contact ( Further Proof -Relationship) (48th Day)
> 04 JULY 2017____Information Provided (IP Pressed) (62nd Day)
> 19 JAN 2018____Complaint Lodged (261st Day)
> 
> 22 JAN 2018____Grant Mail! (264th Day)


Did you contact CO on 19 Jan? My last CO contact was on 29 Sep (logged on 13July), 6.5 months now. I'm thinking about calling the Gsm but don't know the number. If you can please share your experience? Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp

huongto said:


> Did you contact CO on 19 Jan? My last CO contact was on 29 Sep (logged on 13July), 6.5 months now. I'm thinking about calling the Gsm but don't know the number. If you can please share your experience? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No i lodged the complaint on 19th Jan as 8 months had already passed since my lodgement.

You cannot lodge a complain now since the global processing time for 189 are 5-8 months.

just use the below website to give feedback. but if its within processing time, I have heard they don't reply. or you end up recieving a standard reply.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about...ovide-feedback


----------



## Gopsat

As everyone is expecting a major change in visa processing system by mid of this year....what will happen to those like us who have already lodged the visa and waiting? Do we fall under new system or existing?what if the cap for this year is over and we need to depend on next year.

Any thoughts.


----------



## alexmc17

Gopsat said:


> As everyone is expecting a major change in visa processing system by mid of this year....what will happen to those like us who have already lodged the visa and waiting? Do we fall under new system or existing?what if the cap for this year is over and we need to depend on next year.
> 
> Any thoughts.


What changes are you talking about, any link you would like to share or brief more about?

Cheers


----------



## NB

Gopsat said:


> As everyone is expecting a major change in visa processing system by mid of this year....what will happen to those like us who have already lodged the visa and waiting? Do we fall under new system or existing?what if the cap for this year is over and we need to depend on next year.
> 
> Any thoughts.


I personally feel that no leniency or advantage will be given for those with only lodged EOIs

Only those who have already lodged the visa application and paid fees or at least invited would be spared from the axe of the new rules
They would be processed under the old rules

Cheers


----------



## pkk0574

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Following an anxious hiatus and CO Contact on 16th October, 2017, me and family have received our Grants. I would like to thank the Almighty, my agent and the ExpatForum members for the support.
> 
> 
> 
> I would to like to motivate the others waiting to have patience and keep yourselves busy. If you are contacted by the CO, your file will be picked up by the CO again in 90-120 days. If you have any change of circumstances, please fill and upload the form 1022 carefully and wait until the baby is added to your application.
> 
> 
> 
> May Allah help you in your grants in their due time.




Congratulations!!! Did you have any employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have received grant on 22 Jan 2018! (timeline below)
> 
> Special thanks to this forum and the members here! helped me throughout my journey in not only applying (no agent needed!) but also in keeping my hopes high!
> 
> Cheers!




Congratulations!!! Did you have any employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!! Did you have any employment verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does NJL mean in your signature?

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!! Did you have any employment verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No EV according to my HR.


----------



## NB

reyno_obrien said:


> What does NJL mean in your signature?
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


Natural justice letter

When the CO is not satisfied with any of the claims made by the applicant during verification, he gives the applicant a chance to put his side of the story before taking a final decision 

Cheers


----------



## ammarmp

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!! Did you have any employment verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Nope.. no verification done


----------



## pkk0574

newbienz said:


> Natural justice letter
> 
> 
> 
> When the CO is not satisfied with any of the claims made by the applicant during verification, he gives the applicant a chance to put his side of the story before taking a final decision
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Yes, it’s Natural Justice Letter. In my case Australian Embassy UAE attempted to contact my current employer, but got no response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

newbienz said:


> Are you aware that they issue nearly 200 just 189 visa grants every single working day ?
> Not even a few get reported on the forum
> 
> There is a whole world outside of the forum also
> 
> Don’t doubt the integrity of the department. If they create paperwork for you, it creates more paperwork for them also
> 
> 
> Cheers


200 a day.. woah!! I really don't doubt their integrity. I really believe in their system, thats why I applied for it.. right!! But sometimes its' just disappointing when you prepared the documentation for months and still you get pointed out for a mistake you never did. 

No hard feelings, just another unlucky day!

Appreciate every effort of the forum members to help each other.

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## cpham

Gopsat said:


> Congrats...its a long wait for you from dec2016...finally a good news.
> Enjoy....


Thanks.


----------



## huongto

ammarmp said:


> No i lodged the complaint on 19th Jan as 8 months had already passed since my lodgement.
> 
> You cannot lodge a complain now since the global processing time for 189 are 5-8 months.
> 
> just use the below website to give feedback. but if its within processing time, I have heard they don't reply. or you end up recieving a standard reply.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about...ovide-feedback


Thank you for your information. So I better wait now. Big Congrats to you and your family.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## skm4au

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have received grant on 22 Jan 2018! (timeline below)
> 
> Special thanks to this forum and the members here! helped me throughout my journey in not only applying (no agent needed!) but also in keeping my hopes high!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Amar,

Can you share the process for complain lodgement.
I think as this pace after visa lodgement, I may also go for complain lodgement after another 3 months.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

skm4au said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Can you share the process for complain lodgement.
> I think as this pace after visa lodgement, I may also go for complain lodgement after another 3 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance


See post 24571

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,

I am still trying to figure out while writing this post whether I am dreaming or dream has really come true.
Grants letter is arrived.
EOI is removed
Status finalised in immiaccount.
Thanks everyone for your support. Special thanks to newbienz,amazing tiger, djdollar.
Here is my timeline
ANZSCO- 261312
EOI-12/04/2017 for 65 points
Invitation for 189 - 18/10/2017
PCC-28/10/2017
Visa lodge and all docs uploaded- 9/11/2017
Medical -16/11/2017
Direct Grant- 25/11/2017
IED- 15/11/2018


----------



## NAVK

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out while writing this post whether I am dreaming or dream has really come true.
> Grants letter is arrived.
> EOI is removed
> Status finalised in immiaccount.
> Thanks everyone for your support. Special thanks to newbienz,amazing tiger, djdollar.
> Here is my timeline
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI-12/04/2017 for 65 points
> Invitation for 189 - 18/10/2017
> PCC-28/10/2017
> Visa lodge and all docs uploaded- 9/11/2017
> Medical -16/11/2017
> Direct Grant- 25/11/2017
> IED- 15/11/2018


Congrats!!


----------



## ericxu

Hi all the experts
I just have one question with regard to my passport expiry date. I lodged my visa application on 28th November and have been waiting for grant for almost 2 month. My current passport will expire in October this year. I was just wondering if this is gonna have any impact on my visa application. I dont know how long I still have to wait for it along with uploading all the required documents.
Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Eric


----------



## gbedan

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out while writing this post whether I am dreaming or dream has really come true.
> Grants letter is arrived.
> EOI is removed
> Status finalised in immiaccount.
> Thanks everyone for your support.
> Special thanks to newbienz,amazing tiger, djdollar.
> Here is my timeline
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI-12/04/2017 for 65 points
> Invitation for 189 - 18/10/2017
> PCC-28/10/2017
> Visa lodge and all docs uploaded- 9/11/2017
> Medical -16/11/2017
> Direct Grant- 25/11/2017
> IED- 15/11/2018


Congratulations


----------



## akhandel

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out while writing this post whether I am dreaming or dream has really come true.
> Grants letter is arrived.
> EOI is removed
> Status finalised in immiaccount.
> Thanks everyone for your support. Special thanks to newbienz,amazing tiger, djdollar.
> Here is my timeline
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI-12/04/2017 for 65 points
> Invitation for 189 - 18/10/2017
> PCC-28/10/2017
> Visa lodge and all docs uploaded- 9/11/2017
> Medical -16/11/2017
> Direct Grant- 25/11/2017
> IED- 15/11/2018


Hi... many many congrats.... I can see in your signature that how much excited you are ... Please correct your signature for Direct Grant date i.e. 25/*01/2018*.... As I guess so.... Otherwise it will be difficult for you to answer and justify your timelines ..... All the best for your future endeavour!!!!


----------



## mpathak9

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out while writing this post whether I am dreaming or dream has really come true.
> Grants letter is arrived.
> EOI is removed
> Status finalised in immiaccount.
> Thanks everyone for your support. Special thanks to newbienz,amazing tiger, djdollar.
> Here is my timeline
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI-12/04/2017 for 65 points
> Invitation for 189 - 18/10/2017
> PCC-28/10/2017
> Visa lodge and all docs uploaded- 9/11/2017
> Medical -16/11/2017
> Direct Grant- 25/01/2018
> IED- 15/11/2018


Grant date updated


----------



## NB

ericxu said:


> Hi all the experts
> I just have one question with regard to my passport expiry date. I lodged my visa application on 28th November and have been waiting for grant for almost 2 month. My current passport will expire in October this year. I was just wondering if this is gonna have any impact on my visa application. I dont know how long I still have to wait for it along with uploading all the required documents.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> Eric


Passport validity has no impact on processing times, as long as it is valid on the date of the grant 
So It is better that you renew your passport and update the new number in the system as the chances of the grant extending beyond October cannot be ruled out

Cheers


----------



## jas81

Received the grants today for me and my family.

189(261312)
ITA 1 mar 2017
Lodged 20 mar 2017
First CO contact 27 mar 2017
IP pressed 30 mar 2017
Second CO contact (VAC2 invoice) 21 dec 2017(paid on the same day)
Grant 25 jan 2018
IED 23 June 2018


----------



## visakh

mpathak9 said:


> Grant date updated


Congrats !!! Are you Onshore or Offshore applicant??


----------



## mpathak9

visakh said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grant date updated
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !!! Are you Onshore or Offshore applicant??
Click to expand...

Offshore


----------



## nabzz

I've been noticing these VAC invoices. What are these for? And I've usually noticed this is paid either along with or after a request for the functional english for spouse. What's the criteria for getting this request? Is it that theyre not satisfied with the english language abilities of the spouse? Or does everyone get this?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

hi friends,

Date of PCC

Self- 24 April 2017
Spouse- 03 April 2017
Child- 03 April 2017.

I had a CO contact on 15th Jan 2018, as per the present scenario do I get my PCC renewed to avoid any CO contact in this regards. Cos I think that it normall takes around 90 to 120 days between each contacts.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

HARINDERJEET said:


> hi friends,
> 
> Date of PCC
> 
> Self- 24 April 2017
> Spouse- 03 April 2017
> Child- 03 April 2017.
> 
> I had a CO contact on 15th Jan 2018, as per the present scenario do I get my PCC renewed to avoid any CO contact in this regards. Cos I think that it normall takes around 90 to 120 days between each contacts.


I'm also I'm a similar situation.. Better to do the PCC again. That's what I'm doing

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

gautamvbaindur said:


> I'm also I'm a similar situation.. Better to do the PCC again. That's what I'm doing
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


your timeline gautamvbaindur????


----------



## gautamvbaindur

HARINDERJEET said:


> your timeline gautamvbaindur????


Just updated


----------



## ammarmp

nabzz said:


> I've been noticing these VAC invoices. What are these for? And I've usually noticed this is paid either along with or after a request for the functional english for spouse. What's the criteria for getting this request? Is it that theyre not satisfied with the english language abilities of the spouse? Or does everyone get this?


Hey,

You are correct, these VAC2 payments are only for poeople who cannot proof that their spouse have functional english.

other than that you wont need to pay any extra amount for PR..


----------



## aupr04

Questions on EOI submission:

1) Is this employment related to nominated occupation? Yes or No

If ACS has given date post which we should consider experience, so all experience before that date should the answer be NO? (Even though while submitting for ACS I intended to claim this experience and applied as related?

2)Does the client meet Australian Study requirement for the skilled migration point test? What this means?


----------



## alexmc17

Hello All,

I am happy to share that I received my grant today. Myimmitracker updated 

189(261313)
Lodged 06 Nov 2017
Direct Grant
Grant Date 25 January 2018
IED 10 January 2019

I sincerely thanks all the members of this group and will surely chant for everyone who are still waiting for their grants. It will arrive soon.

Thank you once again. 
Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

Hey all,

I've created an Immi account and I've successfully imported my application. I can see that it is in 'Received' status. 

I've given my agent at least a week to take a screenshot at their and send me this information, which would take them all of 5 mins. But they haven't bothered doing that. So I was forced to do it myself. 

I'm also contemplating waiting another week before attempting to initiate medicals (generate HAPID) and PCC at my end since at present folks who have lodged visa applications around the 7-8th of November. Will wait for applicants who have lodged theirs around 15th of November to start receiving grants. My application date is 23rd November

I read somewhere that visa rules etc are expected to changed mid year and I want to try as much as possible to avoid any such situations.


----------



## klusarun

jas81 said:


> Received the grants today for me and my family.
> 
> 189(261312)
> ITA 1 mar 2017
> Lodged 20 mar 2017
> First CO contact 27 mar 2017
> IP pressed 30 mar 2017
> Second CO contact (VAC2 invoice) 21 dec 2017(paid on the same day)
> Grant 25 jan 2018
> IED 23 June 2018




Congrats


----------



## alexmc17

klusarun said:


> Congrats


Thank you very much


----------



## ericxu

newbienz said:


> Passport validity has no impact on processing times, as long as it is valid on the date of the grant
> So It is better that you renew your passport and update the new number in the system as the chances of the grant extending beyond October cannot be ruled out
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz

Thank you very much for your reply. Really appreciate it. The current trend is to wait between 5 month to 8 month. I hope I can hear something from DIBP in February or March as I lodged in November. But I know nobody can predict anything. thanks anyway!


----------



## debeash

tasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My 189 visa was granted today. I lodged it on the 9th of november. I did not claim any points for work experience and i did not submit form 80. Offshore applicant.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have received grant on 22 Jan 2018! (timeline below)
> 
> Special thanks to this forum and the members here! helped me throughout my journey in not only applying (no agent needed!) but also in keeping my hopes high!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

ammarmp said:


> ANZCO: 233512 :: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 
> 09 FEB 2017____EA - Fast Track
> 05 APR 2017____EA Positive Assessment
> 06 APR 2017____EOI Lodged SC 189- 75 Points
> 12 APR 2017____Invitation
> 03 MAY 2017 VISA LODGED
> 05 MAY 2017____All Docs Uploaded (MED + PCC)
> 20 JUN 2017____CO Contact ( Further Proof -Relationship) (48th Day)
> 04 JULY 2017____Information Provided (IP Pressed) (62nd Day)
> 19 JAN 2018____Complaint Lodged (261st Day)
> 
> 22 JAN 2018____Grant Mail! (264th Day)


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

What are the factors which influence visa processing outside of application documents? i.e. is it dependent on stuff like job code, points score, country etc?


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> What are the factors which influence visa processing outside of application documents? i.e. is it dependent on stuff like job code, points score, country etc?


It is also the complexity of your case
Many countries, many jobs, many education degrees, can require CO to devote more time to verify each item

Also if you are from a high risk country, then getting the security clearance, I presume may delay the grant

Cheers


----------



## nabzz

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> 
> You are correct, these VAC2 payments are only for poeople who cannot proof that their spouse have functional english.
> 
> other than that you wont need to pay any extra amount for PR..


So basically if I've presented a letter from my wife's university that states that her entire degree was taught in english that she is competent in the language, then I'm good, right?


----------



## dillipreddy

nabzz said:


> So basically if I've presented a letter from my wife's university that states that her entire degree was taught in english that she is competent in the language, then I'm good, right?


You should also provide Mark Lists , Provisional and Bachelor Certificate.


----------



## austimmiacnt

HARINDERJEET said:


> hi friends,
> 
> Date of PCC
> 
> Self- 24 April 2017
> Spouse- 03 April 2017
> Child- 03 April 2017.
> 
> I had a CO contact on 15th Jan 2018, as per the present scenario do I get my PCC renewed to avoid any CO contact in this regards. Cos I think that it normall takes around 90 to 120 days between each contacts.




Don’t assume things, get fresh pcc as April is quite near. If your decision comes after April expect more delay in decision as case officer will ask you anyway after expiry. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

dillipreddy said:


> You should also provide Mark Lists , Provisional and Bachelor Certificate.


I've provided her transcript and degree as well.


----------



## austimmiacnt

Yes , you consider only date which acs has considered. For any other experience you will say no otherwise 
2. If you studied in Australia, say yes 



aupr04 said:


> Questions on EOI submission:
> 
> 1) Is this employment related to nominated occupation? Yes or No
> 
> If ACS has given date post which we should consider experience, so all experience before that date should the answer be NO? (Even though while submitting for ACS I intended to claim this experience and applied as related?
> 
> 2)Does the client meet Australian Study requirement for the skilled migration point test? What this means?







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

newbienz said:


> It is also the complexity of your case
> Many countries, many jobs, many education degrees, can require CO to devote more time to verify each item
> 
> Also if you are from a high risk country, then getting the security clearance, I presume may delay the grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response! 

I am told by my agent that my application is quite 'normal' in the eyes of Immigration.
- Single Applicant
- 2 jobs (both with internationally renowned companies i.e. ones that hire just few people from colleges - don't know if this will make a difference) 
- a single degree which is in line with my work ex. 
- experience and education is in a single country (single PCC)

Only challenge I see is that the statutory declaration was provided by superiors who are no longer present in the companies that I worked/ am working in. So I am unsure how the Employee Verification would occur (if at all).

Aside from this, as I've mentioned earlier the only other part of the application would cause a delay would be the lack of PCC and medicals.


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I am told by my agent that my application is quite 'normal' in the eyes of Immigration.
> - Single Applicant
> - 2 jobs (both with internationally renowned companies i.e. ones that hire just few people from colleges - don't know if this will make a difference)
> - a single degree which is in line with my work ex.
> - experience and education is in a single country (single PCC)
> 
> Only challenge I see is that the statutory declaration was provided by superiors who are no longer present in the companies that I worked/ am working in. So I am unsure how the Employee Verification would occur (if at all).
> 
> Aside from this, as I've mentioned earlier the only other part of the application would cause a delay would be the lack of PCC and medicals.


Don’t worry about employment verification 
If the CO is inclined to verify, Even if the managers who signed yiur SD have left, AHC May contact them wherever they are presently, or may contact your present manager or the HR of your companies.
I hope you have given the contact detail of the managers in the SD which are still active

Get your PCC and medicals uploaded as quickly as you can within the rules of the department 

Cheers


----------



## ammarmp

nabzz said:


> So basically if I've presented a letter from my wife's university that states that her entire degree was taught in english that she is competent in the language, then I'm good, right?


yup exactly... this is exactly what is needed for functional english,, no other document is required.. but it woudnt hurt to include extra docs as other people mentioned...

Cheers


----------



## khanb

Hello all
I am new to this post however i find it extremely informative. I am an Sc189 applicant having made the application on 4th november 2017. The general trend is that people get a grant or CO contact within an average of 80 days. However in my case 83 days have already passed. This makes me wonder whether i would get a response at all.
Furthermore does anyone among you know whether occupation or total points has any impact on timeframe of final application? It would be really appreciated if anyone among you could answer these questions


----------



## NAVK

khanb said:


> Hello all
> I am new to this post however i find it extremely informative. I am an Sc189 applicant having made the application on 4th november 2017. The general trend is that people get a grant or CO contact within an average of 80 days. However in my case 83 days have already passed. This makes me wonder whether i would get a response at all.
> Furthermore does anyone among you know whether occupation or total points has any impact on timeframe of final application? It would be really appreciated if anyone among you could answer these questions


Every case is different and I don’t think that occupation or points has got nothing to do with visa processing..


----------



## NB

khanb said:


> Hello all
> I am new to this post however i find it extremely informative. I am an Sc189 applicant having made the application on 4th november 2017. The general trend is that people get a grant or CO contact within an average of 80 days. However in my case 83 days have already passed. This makes me wonder whether i would get a response at all.
> Furthermore does anyone among you know whether occupation or total points has any impact on timeframe of final application? It would be really appreciated if anyone among you could answer these questions


Th current trend as far as I can see is that the majority of the grants are being made in the 150-210 days time frame

The points and the Anzsco code lose value the moment you are invited 

It’s the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have submitted which will determine the time taken for the application to be processed 

Don’t worry about no response 
No news is good news

Cheers


----------



## smaikap

Immaccount has option I drop down to upload resume. Have any one of you done that? In your opinion, does it help? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

smaikap said:


> Immaccount has option I drop down to upload resume. Have any one of you done that? In your opinion, does it help?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I uploaded my resume

It gives the CO a birds eye view of my entire life in a couple of pages 

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137

mpathak9 said:


> Grant date updated


Congrats brother.

Did you claim exp points?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mpathak9

mandy2137 said:


> mpathak9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grant date updated
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats brother.
> 
> Did you claim exp points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes. 5 points exp and 5 points for spouse


----------



## joshua1729

newbienz said:


> Don’t worry about employment verification
> If the CO is inclined to verify, Even if the managers who signed yiur SD have left, AHC May contact them wherever they are presently, or may contact your present manager or the HR of your companies.
> I hope you have given the contact detail of the managers in the SD which are still active
> 
> Get your PCC and medicals uploaded as quickly as you can within the rules of the department
> 
> Cheers


Thanks once again for the clarification! 

Unfortunately I have only given the current contact details (email and phone number) of the managers who have signed the SD. I sincerely hope this doesn't cause an issue.

What do you mean by 'within the rules of the department'? I have an additional query as well. If lets say an application gets their grant on 25/01/2018. Would that mean all the documents were reviewed and passed on that day itself? Or is the application reviewed several days prior and then a decision is made. 

Reason: Currently there's a 2 week gap between applications receiving grants vs. my application lodge date. If say applications are reviewed for 2-3 weeks before being granted a visa, that would mean my application is probably under review at present and it may not be wise to add medicals and PCC in this time. Your thoughts on this?


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Thanks once again for the clarification!
> 
> Unfortunately I have only given the current contact details (email and phone number) of the managers who have signed the SD. I sincerely hope this doesn't cause an issue.
> 
> What do you mean by 'within the rules of the department'? I have an additional query as well. If lets say an application gets their grant on 25/01/2018. Would that mean all the documents were reviewed and passed on that day itself? Or is the application reviewed several days prior and then a decision is made.
> 
> Reason: Currently there's a 2 week gap between applications receiving grants vs. my application lodge date. If say applications are reviewed for 2-3 weeks before being granted a visa, that would mean my application is probably under review at present and it may not be wise to add medicals and PCC in this time. Your thoughts on this?


You have given the current contact details of the managers who signed the SD..that’s what I also said ... where is the isssue ?

I seriously doubt that an application would be decided end to end on a single day

I presume It would go through several layers of scrutiny by different departments and officers before a final decision is made, which would be spread over several days and weeks

The guidelines on the department website regarding the medicals are very explicit 
Either complete it before lodging the application or wait for the CO to ask for the same
I would not break this guideline if I were in your shoes, no matter what be the delay

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt

jatinverma said:


> Hi All, Happy to share that I got direct grant on 18-Jan-2018. Below is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Invited 189 : 18-Oct-2017
> 
> Visa Lodged : 1st Nov-2017
> 
> Direct Grant : 18-Jan-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congratulations on the Grant . Did you get any immi commencement mail during the process ? Also your immiacfoujy status changed from ‘received’ to ‘finalized ‘ directly ? Or there was some update in between . Pls share your experience. Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

newbienz said:


> You have given the current contact details of the managers who signed the SD..that’s what I also said ... where is the isssue ?
> 
> I seriously doubt that an application would be decided end to end on a single day
> 
> I presume It would go through several layers of scrutiny by different departments and officers before a final decision is made, which would be spread over several days and weeks
> 
> The guidelines on the department website regarding the medicals are very explicit
> Either complete it before lodging the application or wait for the CO to ask for the same
> I would not break this guideline if I were in your shoes, no matter what be the delay
> 
> Cheers


Oh I thought you meant additional contact details of managers / HR currently in the company I have worked / am working in. 

Well I guess then its a no go for me. I just have to sit tight and wait it out and hope that after they request for medicals they process it fast post that. 


Thanks much for your help!


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Oh I thought you meant additional contact details of managers / HR currently in the company I have worked / am working in.
> 
> Well I guess then its a no go for me. I just have to sit tight and wait it out and hope that after they request for medicals they process it fast post that.
> 
> 
> Thanks much for your help!


How are your relationships with the current manager ?
If good, then give his name, designation and contact details in form 1022

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

newbienz said:


> How are your relationships with the current manager ?
> If good, then give his name, designation and contact details in form 1022
> 
> Cheers


Relationship is fairly okay. But I would rather not give his details as I'm due for a promotion and something like this would jeopardize that. In the event that Australia doesnt work out, then I'll be left with nothing. 

Sigh.. these complications.


----------



## debeash

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out while writing this post whether I am dreaming or dream has really come true.
> Grants letter is arrived.
> EOI is removed
> Status finalised in immiaccount.
> Thanks everyone for your support. Special thanks to newbienz,amazing tiger, djdollar.
> Here is my timeline
> ANZSCO- 261312
> EOI-12/04/2017 for 65 points
> Invitation for 189 - 18/10/2017
> PCC-28/10/2017
> Visa lodge and all docs uploaded- 9/11/2017
> Medical -16/11/2017
> Direct Grant- 25/11/2017
> IED- 15/11/2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilsuri

Hi my details are as below 
ANZSCO : 261313
Points: 30(Age)+10(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)+Spouse(5) Total *70*
ACS : 20 Nov 2017 
EOI DOE: 22 Nov 2017

Can I expect an invitation in the coming month of February 2018.

Have been almost 2 months waiting. My consultant assured that with 70 points the invite usually comes in a month.


----------



## mpathak9

Hi expats,

Can you please give me the link for the group where people are planning to make first entry to australia.


----------



## NB

joshua1729 said:


> Relationship is fairly okay. But I would rather not give his details as I'm due for a promotion and something like this would jeopardize that. In the event that Australia doesnt work out, then I'll be left with nothing.
> 
> Sigh.. these complications.


But be warned, that chances of th call going to your present manager and HR are more then going to those who signed the SD 

Cheers


----------



## alex.alter

anybody know how long it takes to get a new skill assessment from asc if the current one is about to expire ?


----------



## NB

alex.alter said:


> anybody know how long it takes to get a new skill assessment from asc if the current one is about to expire ?


It would be the same 6-8 weeks as normal application with maybe a week saved at most as some of your claims are already verified 

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET

newbienz said:


> I uploaded my resume
> 
> It gives the CO a birds eye view of my entire life in a couple of pages
> 
> Cheers


But I havent upload my resume......do I need to upload it now....?????


----------



## smaikap

HARINDERJEET said:


> But I havent upload my resume......do I need to upload it now....?????


I did it yesterday. I think it is better to give the CO as much information as possible.

By the way, CO is not assigned for my case yet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

HARINDERJEET said:


> But I havent upload my resume......do I need to upload it now....?????


I cannot decide for you

I told you what I did and why

Cheers


----------



## joshua1729

newbienz said:


> But be warned, that chances of th call going to your present manager and HR are more then going to those who signed the SD
> 
> Cheers


If that happens, then there's nothing I can do. I'll have to take it as it comes.


----------



## american_desi

Hi all

Do i need to inform DBIP if i got a promotion? I recently got promoted and my 189 is still pending.....on a daily basis my RnR won't change as of now.

Also, along with promotion, i got a salary hike..do i need to inform about this? The promotion letter has details of my new title & updated salary, would that suffice? 

and how would i update DBIP on this? When i click "update us" i don't see any option specifically for change in job status/salary. I see change in circumstances, but there it asks me what part of information is no longer true....not sure if this is the right place to update DBIP about job promotion.

Also, i recently moved to a new state in USA, i see an option to notify regarding "change in address" , i can update the same. I suppose i will also need the new state police clearance as well.

Can i obtain state police clearance and simply upload the same or do i need to update DBIP in anyway before i do that?

Thanks in advance for any feedback and all the best for your applications!


----------



## NB

american_desi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do i need to inform DBIP if i got a promotion? I recently got promoted and my 189 is still pending.....on a daily basis my RnR won't change as of now.
> 
> Also, along with promotion, i got a salary hike..do i need to inform about this? The promotion letter has details of my new title & updated salary, would that suffice?
> 
> and how would i update DBIP on this? When i click "update us" i don't see any option specifically for change in job status/salary. I see change in circumstances, but there it asks me what part of information is no longer true....not sure if this is the right place to update DBIP about job promotion.
> 
> Also, i recently moved to a new state in USA, i see an option to notify regarding "change in address" , i can update the same. I suppose i will also need the new state police clearance as well.
> 
> Can i obtain state police clearance and simply upload the same or do i need to update DBIP in anyway before i do that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback and all the best for your applications!


The CO is not bothered with the change in RNR or your salary post your invite

You have to just keep him informed of your latest designation and location, in case he needs to contact you or your company to verify the claims you have made in the EOI

If I were in your shoe , I would just file a form 1022 giving my new designation and location and any mobile number change.
State police clearance may not be required if the change to the new state is post EOI
Wait for the CO to ask for it, it’s at his discretion . Don’t be pro active

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## alex.alter

newbienz said:


> It would be the same 6-8 weeks as normal application with maybe a week saved at most as some of your claims are already verified
> 
> Cheers


alright thanks. I got 4-5 months until it expires.


----------



## qasimjavaidkhan

zondakaka said:


> from where did you get the polio certificate ? Dubai or Pakistan


Sorry for late response dear.

I got it from UAE (Ajman).
My daughter vaccination was due in december, and vaccination included this Polio vaccine. So i requested them to issue me a polio certificate, which i submitted.


----------



## nabzz

Asking for someone else regarding the ACS skills assessment. 

1. Exact list of documents that are required for the ACS skills assessment?
2. What is the ACS projects report and is it required for every case or in specific conditions? (the applicant has a bachelors degree and 10 years of experience)
3. The website states that certified copies are required of educational documents. Does that mean that attested photocopies need to be scanned and uploaded or are colored scans of all the original documents acceptable?


----------



## toffee.ali

alex.alter said:


> alright thanks. I got 4-5 months until it expires.


does it matter if your ACS expires after visa is lodged? I think it should be valid till the date of visa lodge. It can expire afterwards just like IELTS. Only PCC and Medicals are required if they get expired before visa grant.


----------



## josemontilla

Good day my friends I have been reading this blog thoroughly and it is really great. I am searching for any one help in one concern I have. I summitted my payment and application on 16 sept 2017. I applied for a 189 with my entire family (children and wife). I would like to have some lights about the time it takes to get the visa granted. My agent told me that immigration had a december vacation so that made times longer. So I appreciate so much if anyone knows usually how many months does it takes. Thanks a lot.....


----------



## josemontilla

sorry I forgot to say that I also submitted our medicals on 31-10-17. thanks again in advance for some lights on this regard... thanks friends


----------



## NB

josemontilla said:


> Good day my friends I have been reading this blog thoroughly and it is really great. I am searching for any one help in one concern I have. I summitted my payment and application on 16 sept 2017. I applied for a 189 with my entire family (children and wife). I would like to have some lights about the time it takes to get the visa granted. My agent told me that immigration had a december vacation so that made times longer. So I appreciate so much if anyone knows usually how many months does it takes. Thanks a lot.....


The current trend is to get around the 6 month time point

Cheers


----------



## alexmc17

Morning All,

Any reported grants today?

Cheers,


----------



## alexmc17

Morning All,

Any reported grants today?

Cheers,


----------



## alex.alter

toffee.ali said:


> does it matter if your ACS expires after visa is lodged? I think it should be valid till the date of visa lodge. It can expire afterwards just like IELTS. Only PCC and Medicals are required if they get expired before visa grant.


hope it will be okay. i'm not sure.


----------



## sumitsagar

Skills assessment and English results, should be valid at the time of invitation.


> the applicant or partner at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority for the nominated skilled occupation as having suitable skills for the occupation and the assessment was not for a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa; and


 


> At the time of invitation to apply for the visa, the applicant had ...
> Superior English - 20 points
> Proficient English - 10 points


----------



## suzannae

alex.alter said:


> anybody know how long it takes to get a new skill assessment from asc if the current one is about to expire ?


hi, did you get grant?


----------



## reyno_obrien

As per immitracker there is a grant for 12th Nov and CO contact for 13th Nov..


----------



## HS2MS

i am 25 aug applicant....
Any other Aug applicant waiting for grant??


----------



## krutika731

HS2MS said:


> i am 25 aug applicant....
> Any other Aug applicant waiting for grant??


 I am also waiting. Lodged on 22nd Aug


----------



## alex.alter

suzannae said:


> hi, did you get grant?


nope. waiting after the November CO contact.


----------



## alpha7

krutika731 said:


> HS2MS said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am 25 aug applicant....
> Any other Aug applicant waiting for grant??
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting. Lodged on 22nd Aug
Click to expand...

Hi
Waiting for grant -Lodgement date 23 Aug 2017


----------



## abhinav_mgm

alpha7 said:


> Hi
> Waiting for grant -Lodgement date 23 Aug 2017


Likewise.
Visa lodged on 22nd Aug
CO Contacted on 18th Sep
Info provided on 12th Oct

Since then waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## khanb

newbienz said:


> josemontilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day my friends I have been reading this blog thoroughly and it is really great. I am searching for any one help in one concern I have. I summitted my payment and application on 16 sept 2017. I applied for a 189 with my entire family (children and wife). I would like to have some lights about the time it takes to get the visa granted. My agent told me that immigration had a december vacation so that made times longer. So I appreciate so much if anyone knows usually how many months does it takes. Thanks a lot.....
> 
> 
> 
> The current trend is to get around the 6 month time point
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


I too have the same issue....just to confirm....Did u have any CO contact till now?
I too applied with my Wife and kid and my lodgement date is 4th Nov 2017


----------



## visakh

Are there any 07/11 visa lodgment guys yet to get a *CO contact *or *Grant*


----------



## Kevin22

Applied June 28th
Co contact 15th Aug

Replied 1st sep


Grant waiting


Experts any advise


----------



## khanb

visakh said:


> Are there any 07/11 visa lodgment guys yet to get a *CO contact *or *Grant*


My application date is 4th Nov and im yet to receive any communication


----------



## visakh

khanb said:


> My application date is 4th Nov and im yet to receive any communication


My friend also dint get any communication, who lodged it on 7/11.
Need to wait patiently


----------



## smaikap

visakh said:


> My friend also dint get any communication, who lodged it on 7/11.
> Need to wait patiently


On the other thread there is a news of 21 November Lodged date - direct grant today 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

smaikap said:


> On the other thread there is a news of 21 November Lodged date - direct grant today
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I stand corrected, 9 November lodge date 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

smaikap said:


> I stand corrected, 9 November lodge date
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


12th November and 10th November got the grant today


----------



## Avinash147

Hi everyone,
Job title: Civil engineering Professional,
Age:30 points
English: 20points
Experience: 5 points EA to give result
Education: 15 points
EA assessment is under process.

I actually wanted to add my partner skills. She is having M.Tech in Plant Biotechnology. I could not find this particular occupation in any of the lists. What is this particular occupation called in Australia. 

Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaudang277

Lodged 9th Nov
CO contact 24th Jan
Grant : Waitingggg


----------



## khanb

smaikap said:


> visakh said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend also dint get any communication, who lodged it on 7/11.
> Need to wait patiently
> 
> 
> 
> On the other thread there is a news of 21 November Lodged date - direct grant today
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dont know on what basis they reply to applications....its very random


----------



## HS2MS

Kevin22 said:


> Applied June 28th
> Co contact 15th Aug
> 
> Replied 1st sep
> 
> 
> Grant waiting
> 
> 
> Experts any advise


I guess you can lodge complaint when you complete 8 months


----------



## Kevin22

HS2MS said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied June 28th
> Co contact 15th Aug
> 
> Replied 1st sep
> 
> 
> Grant waiting
> 
> 
> Experts any advise
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can lodge complaint when you complete 8 months
Click to expand...

Where can I lodge a complaint????


----------



## MelodyVan

Kevin22 said:


> Where can I lodge a complaint????


Same boat. Applied on 8/6 ,2nd vac paid on 27/10 and I still waiting. Just have to wait until 8/2 then if no news, I will lodge complaint as well.


----------



## Pramodtrivr

Employment verification timelines!

Hi

Visa lodged : 31st Aug 2017
CO contact: 5th Oct 2017 to provide PCC. Provided PCC again.
Employment verification: 29th Jan 2018
Grant: how much time will it take For grant once verification is done?

Regards
Pramod


----------



## naveenttf

Pramodtrivr said:


> Employment verification timelines!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Visa lodged : 31st Aug 2017
> CO contact: 5th Oct 2017 to provide PCC. Provided PCC again.
> Employment verification: 29th Jan 2018
> Grant: how much time will it take For grant once verification is done?
> 
> Regards
> Pramod


Hi, How they did your EV?? contacted you or your employer? 

and what kind of questions they have asked, thanks


----------



## NB

Pramodtrivr said:


> Employment verification timelines!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Visa lodged : 31st Aug 2017
> CO contact: 5th Oct 2017 to provide PCC. Provided PCC again.
> Employment verification: 29th Jan 2018
> Grant: how much time will it take For grant once verification is done?
> 
> Regards
> Pramod


There is no fixed timeline
Even if done to the satisfaction of the CO, then also it’s just one box ticked of many
Members have waited for months also after the verification 

Cheers


----------



## Pramodtrivr

Thank You for quick response. Somehow I am not able to reply on your comments.

There was no EV
HR contacted me that they received verification request today for which they replied back as per standard procedures.


Regards
Pramod


----------



## sumitvirdi

Dear all
What kind of questions CO ask for employment verification? 
Thanks in advance 
Regards


----------



## rpalni

I have received my 189 PR in first week of Jan. Few days back I was suffered from sever pain on my foot and toe. On diagnosis I found that my Uric acid is increased and doctor prescribe me one tablet of Febutaz 40 mg for three months.

I am planing to move Sydney by next month. So, my query is should I update DIBP for this or I will come with my medicines and prescription and directly go to doctor in Australia once my medicare card will be ready. 

As this problem came after visa was granted, will it cause any issue?


----------



## ssvk2018

Pramodtrivr said:


> Employment verification timelines!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Visa lodged : 31st Aug 2017
> CO contact: 5th Oct 2017 to provide PCC. Provided PCC again.
> Employment verification: 29th Jan 2018
> Grant: how much time will it take For grant once verification is done?
> 
> Regards
> Pramod


Curious to know how employment verification is done? Cause I don’t think my employer/ hr is going to reply


----------



## ssvk2018

Pramodtrivr said:


> Employment verification timelines!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Visa lodged : 31st Aug 2017
> CO contact: 5th Oct 2017 to provide PCC. Provided PCC again.
> Employment verification: 29th Jan 2018
> Grant: how much time will it take For grant once verification is done?
> 
> Regards
> Pramod


Curious to know how employment verification is done? Cause I don’t think my employer/ hr is going to reply 
What will happen if my employer does not respond at all?


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Curious to know how employment verification is done? Cause I don’t think my employer/ hr is going to reply
> What will happen if my employer does not respond at all?


Then I guess the CO will take a call on whether to accept your claim or not 

Cheers


----------



## shiva345

*Need Expert Advice*

:fingerscrossed:
CO contacted today asking or PTE score report and employment details(color scans of payslips, bank statements, offer letters) i had actually uploaded all notarized documents but i'm not sure why CO's requesting them...i have below questions
1.	Do i need to send score from Pearson account (CO want to verify score online)

2.	CO requested bank statements from one of the employer in UK. .unfortunately i don't have any bank statements and that account is non functional since 2010. i have moved back to india and started working here…i tried to contact the bank today but they said they can only help if i come and visit in person to one of the branches
no issues with rest of the requested info but No way i could provide UK bank’s statements

Visa lodge : Nov 9th 2017

Medicals: 15 Nov

PCC(India) : 20 Nov

PCC(UK) :14 Dec

CO contact : 29 Jan

Anyway im trying to write a letter (they wont take email requests) to UK bank's branch manager as per Customer support( but however he didn’t assure as they wont post and would provide to hand only after verifying the valid /Id.. so planning to inform the situation to CO.. any advice would be of great help


----------



## NB

shiva345 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> CO contacted today asking or PTE score report and employment details(color scans of payslips, bank statements, offer letters) i had actually uploaded all notarized documents but i'm not sure why CO's requesting them...i have below questions
> 1.	Do i need to send score from Pearson account (CO want to verify score online)
> 
> 2.	CO requested bank statements from one of the employer in UK. .unfortunately i don't have any bank statements and that account is non functional since 2010. i have moved back to india and started working here…i tried to contact the bank today but they said they can only help if i come and visit in person to one of the branches
> no issues with rest of the requested info but No way i could provide UK bank’s statements
> 
> Visa lodge : Nov 9th 2017
> 
> Medicals: 15 Nov
> 
> PCC(India) : 20 Nov
> 
> PCC(UK) :14 Dec
> 
> CO contact : 29 Jan
> 
> Anyway im trying to write a letter (they wont take email requests) to UK bank's branch manager as per Customer support( but however he didn’t assure as they wont post and would provide to hand only after verifying the valid /Id.. so planning to inform the situation to CO.. any advice would be of great help


. 

1. You have to send the score directly from PTE by logging into your account to DIBP
Many times the files get corrupted, so send the other documents again.
If possible scan and create new files and then send

2. If I were in your shoes, I would seriously think of making a quick trip to UK just to get the bank statements 

Cheers


----------



## shiva345

I Dont have UK Visa anymore my friend i left Uk in 2010..i have provided everything payslips,offerletter, tax Docs and also my employer was kind to provide RnR on company's letter head which i didnt get form indian companies and had to go for RnR from Manager affidavit


----------



## shiva345

newbienz said:


> .
> 
> 1. You have to send the score directly from PTE by logging into your account to DIBP
> Many times the files get corrupted, so send the other documents again.
> If possible scan and create new files and then send
> 
> 2. If I were in your shoes, I would seriously think of making a quick trip to UK just to get the bank statements
> 
> Cheers



I Dont have UK Visa anymore my friend i left Uk in 2010..i have provided everything payslips,offerletter, tax Docs and also my employer was kind to provide RnR on company's letter head which i didnt get form indian companies and had to go for RnR from Manager affidavit


----------



## NB

shiva345 said:


> I Dont have UK Visa anymore my friend i left Uk in 2010..i have provided everything payslips,offerletter, tax Docs and also my employer was kind to provide RnR on company's letter head which i didnt get form indian companies and had to go for RnR from Manager affidavit


If you have given a reference letter then maybe the CO will accept the employment as genuine even in the absence of the bank statements

Anyways, before a final decision to the contrary is taken you will get a NJL, and at that time, maybe you can plan the trip

Cheers


----------



## zaildarvp

How many points you claimed for employment and out of total employment points how much is attributed to uk work experience. I am very much aware of UK banking sector as I have worked there as compliance consultant in banking sector for 3 years. getting a bank statement for closed accounts is very difficult specially if it's closed more than 5 years ago. As per data protection act 2007 banks ain't required to hold statement older than 5 years. In your case it's over 5 years and you account is also closed. You can explain the case officer the entire situation by writing a covering letter. you should mention that you have tried your best to get the required statement. trip to uk for just a bank statement is totally irrational. hassle of applying uk visa and explaining uk home office that you are going to uk to get a bank statement will consume your precious time and resources.


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> I have received my 189 PR in first week of Jan. Few days back I was suffered from sever pain on my foot and toe. On diagnosis I found that my Uric acid is increased and doctor prescribe me one tablet of Febutaz 40 mg for three months.
> 
> I am planing to move Sydney by next month. So, my query is should I update DIBP for this or I will come with my medicines and prescription and directly go to doctor in Australia once my medicare card will be ready.
> 
> As this problem came after visa was granted, will it cause any issue?


Any comment?


----------



## ssvk2018

newbienz said:


> Then I guess the CO will take a call on whether to accept your claim or not
> 
> Cheers


Actually i’ll Be uploading the same statutory document used for ACS which was signed by my manager and he’ll be able to reply to them, if contacted. But since my ACS was done quite sometime back, I have to upload reference document as well to prove that I’m still working in same company (which is a letter from HR without RnR and contains only my designation and joining date)

So in this case, if the CO contacts HR (will he contact at all??) and there’s no reply then wouldn’t he contact my manager?


----------



## shiva345

zaildarvp said:


> How many points you claimed for employment and out of total employment points how much is attributed to uk work experience. I am very much aware of UK banking sector as I have worked there as compliance consultant in banking sector for 3 years. getting a bank statement for closed accounts is very difficult specially if it's closed more than 5 years ago. As per data protection act 2007 banks ain't required to hold statement older than 5 years. In your case it's over 5 years and you account is also closed. You can explain the case officer the entire situation by writing a covering letter. you should mention that you have tried your best to get the required statement. trip to uk for just a bank statement is totally irrational. hassle of applying uk visa and explaining uk home office that you are going to uk to get a bank statement will consume your precious time and resources.


Work Experience - 15 (8 Years) total points 65
elobaratley - 2.1 years (UK) + 1.4(India) + 5.2 (4.9 at the time of submitting EOI)(India)

If they take off UK and count from EOI submitted date I shall have 6.3 and my points would come down to 60


----------



## zaildarvp

shiva345 said:


> Work Experience - 15 (8 Years) total points 65
> elobaratley - 2.1 years (UK) + 1.4(India) + 5.2 (4.9 at the time of submitting EOI)(India)
> 
> If they take off UK and count from EOI submitted date I shall have 6.3 and my points would come down to 60


You should attach a covering letter to explain the situation. I am sure case officer will understand the issue as the bank account was closed 8 years ago and you are in a different country altogether now.


----------



## NAVK

rpalni said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my 189 PR in first week of Jan. Few days back I was suffered from sever pain on my foot and toe. On diagnosis I found that my Uric acid is increased and doctor prescribe me one tablet of Febutaz 40 mg for three months.
> 
> I am planing to move Sydney by next month. So, my query is should I update DIBP for this or I will come with my medicines and prescription and directly go to doctor in Australia once my medicare card will be ready.
> 
> As this problem came after visa was granted, will it cause any issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Any comment?
Click to expand...

No need to inform DIBP... 
GP’s in Aus won’t prescribe much Medicine and you will be referred to a specialist only if it is serious. so my advice is just get the treatment done in India and move to Aus.


----------



## NB

ssvk2018 said:


> Actually i’ll Be uploading the same statutory document used for ACS which was signed by my manager and he’ll be able to reply to them, if contacted. But since my ACS was done quite sometime back, I have to upload reference document as well to prove that I’m still working in same company (which is a letter from HR without RnR and contains only my designation and joining date)
> 
> So in this case, if the CO contacts HR (will he contact at all??) and there’s no reply then wouldn’t he contact my manager?


The verification of claims is generally done by the local team at the Australian high commission of the country in which the verification is to be done on the advice of the CO

So whether a verification will be asked for or not by the CO cannot be predicted 
Now whether they will contact your HR or manager or both or none, cannot be predicted.

In case they are not satisfied with the outcome of the verification, they will issue you a natural justice letter, explaining the problem faced by them In verifying your claim and ask you to give your side of the story

It will not be a one sided decision, be rest assured 

Cheers


----------



## aupr04

EOI submitted last week with 80 points for 261111 and awaiting Invite.. :fingerscrossed:

Since I also have a 457 renewal in progress which is expected to come in March end - April first half, should I wait (max to 59 days) before submitting the documents post I get the invite Invite?

Dont want a scenario where PR is processed earlier than 457!!!! :frusty:


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

shiva345 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> CO contacted today asking or PTE score report and employment details(color scans of payslips, bank statements, offer letters) i had actually uploaded all notarized documents but i'm not sure why CO's requesting them...i have below questions
> 1.	Do i need to send score from Pearson account (CO want to verify score online)
> 
> 2.	CO requested bank statements from one of the employer in UK. .unfortunately i don't have any bank statements and that account is non functional since 2010. i have moved back to india and started working here…i tried to contact the bank today but they said they can only help if i come and visit in person to one of the branches
> no issues with rest of the requested info but No way i could provide UK bank’s statements
> 
> Visa lodge : Nov 9th 2017
> 
> Medicals: 15 Nov
> 
> PCC(India) : 20 Nov
> 
> PCC(UK) :14 Dec
> 
> CO contact : 29 Jan
> 
> Anyway im trying to write a letter (they wont take email requests) to UK bank's branch manager as per Customer support( but however he didn’t assure as they wont post and would provide to hand only after verifying the valid /Id.. so planning to inform the situation to CO.. any advice would be of great help



Do you think you would have some statements that you shared with either your company visa department or some network providers or to someone who asked for it. It is worth checking your email sentitems or if you use your laptop for long time, search it in your downloads. All the best to find one !


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

alex.alter said:


> nope. waiting after the November CO contact.


Any reason why we are tracking things based on CO contact date? Is it not by the date when we clicked IP button?

In my case, CO contacted on 9th Oct, but I could not provide all required docs till 15Dec. I pressed IP only on 15th Dec. Should I not worry about the number days elapsed after 15thDec (Vs 09Oct) ?


----------



## andreyx108b

aupr04 said:


> EOI submitted last week with 80 points for 261111 and awaiting Invite.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Since I also have a 457 renewal in progress which is expected to come in March end - April first half, should I wait (max to 59 days) before submitting the documents post I get the invite Invite?
> 
> Dont want a scenario where PR is processed earlier than 457!!!! :frusty:


You should by all means avoid having 457 to be renewed after your PR grant. As in this case your PR will be overridden. 

Hopefully you get an invite tonight... but then if you lodge tomorrow, will you get bridging Visa, assuming you are onshore in AU? or have you already lodged 457?


----------



## aupr04

andreyx108b said:


> You should by all means avoid having 457 to be renewed after your PR grant. As in this case your PR will be overridden.
> 
> Hopefully you get an invite tonight... but then if you lodge tomorrow, will you get bridging Visa, assuming you are onshore in AU? or have you already lodged 457?


Yes I am in AU and yy 457 renewal has already been applied in Nov'17. I am currently on BVA. Whats the best recommend action?


----------



## andreyx108b

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Any reason why we are tracking things based on CO contact date? Is it not by the date when we clicked IP button?
> 
> In my case, CO contacted on 9th Oct, but I could not provide all required docs till 15Dec. I pressed IP only on 15th Dec. Should I not worry about the number days elapsed after 15thDec (Vs 09Oct) ?


There is a clear correlation with CO contact, so it does make sense to look at the CO contact. 

In the past, especially, say 12 months ago, usually grant would be received within 12 weeks after CO contact (for large number of applicants) or in case of a direct grant after 12 weeks after lodgement (without CO contact). 

Now, however, the waiting times is skewed, therefore, the above figures are somewhat are irrelevant, however, the pattern still visible.


----------



## RockyRaj

Friends, I am in the process of preparing documents for skill assessment for Engineers Australia for which my agent indicated payslip or bank statement for the last 10 years is required. I do possess the payslip. However the agent indicates, the designation in the payslip and the one indicated in the roles and responsibility letter should match one on one. Can someone share your views on that ?


----------



## rpalni

NAVK said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my 189 PR in first week of Jan. Few days back I was suffered from sever pain on my foot and toe. On diagnosis I found that my Uric acid is increased and doctor prescribe me one tablet of Febutaz 40 mg for three months.
> 
> I am planing to move Sydney by next month. So, my query is should I update DIBP for this or I will come with my medicines and prescription and directly go to doctor in Australia once my medicare card will be ready.
> 
> As this problem came after visa was granted, will it cause any issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Any comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to inform DIBP...
> GP’s in Aus won’t prescribe much Medicine and you will be referred to a specialist only if it is serious. so my advice is just get the treatment done in India and move to Aus.
Click to expand...

Thanks Navk.

Here my point is will they not enquire that this problem occur after visa grant or before visa, they wont look for any evidence for that? as this problem occur few days back after visa grant therefore it was not mentioned in my medical declaration which I had given for visa. Will it cause any issue?


----------



## mpathak9

Guys, i am little anxious,before moving to a all new place. Can someone tell me what can I expect as salary to have a good life over there with 3 family members including myself. How's the cost of living? I was going through some video that almost free education for kids hoto 12,upto what extent is it free? What are the other facilities? Can anyone who is already living there throw some light?


----------



## NAVK

rpalni said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my 189 PR in first week of Jan. Few days back I was suffered from sever pain on my foot and toe. On diagnosis I found that my Uric acid is increased and doctor prescribe me one tablet of Febutaz 40 mg for three months.
> 
> I am planing to move Sydney by next month. So, my query is should I update DIBP for this or I will come with my medicines and prescription and directly go to doctor in Australia once my medicare card will be ready.
> 
> As this problem came after visa was granted, will it cause any issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Any comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to inform DIBP...
> GP’s in Aus won’t prescribe much Medicine and you will be referred to a specialist only if it is serious. so my advice is just get the treatment done in India and move to Aus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Navk.
> 
> Here my point is will they not enquire that this problem occur after visa grant or before visa, they wont look for any evidence for that? as this problem occur few days back after visa grant therefore it was not mentioned in my medical declaration which I had given for visa. Will it cause any issue?
Click to expand...

No..as far as I know they won’t do any enquiry..you move to aus as normally and apply for Medicare card and get the job done..


----------



## rpalni

NAVK said:


> No..as far as I know they won’t do any enquiry..you move to aus as normally and apply for Medicare card and get the job done..


Thanks Navk.

As per my understanding you are saying that I will take the medicines & prescription and after 3 months when my medicine will be finished then I will contact a local doctor there & repeat the tests by giving reference of prescription and previous problem.

Am I correct?


----------



## NAVK

rpalni said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> No..as far as I know they won’t do any enquiry..you move to aus as normally and apply for Medicare card and get the job done..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Navk.
> 
> As per my understanding you are saying that I will take the medicines & prescription and after 3 months when my medicine will be finished then I will contact a local doctor there & repeat the tests by giving reference of prescription and previous problem.
> 
> Am I correct?
Click to expand...

Yes..you are correct. When u visit the local doctor they don’t ask about your PR grant date..all they need is your Medicare card.


----------



## vivekkallath

No grants reported today, Is it a holiday in Australia?


----------



## Angels58

*Help*

Hi Shiva,

We have recieved a similar CO contact but for different country, all I want to check with you did the CO mention the country name to which bank statements required or just the employer name also did u work offshore for the same company or only onshore.

Apologies for asking so many questions.






shiva345 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> CO contacted today asking or PTE score report and employment details(color scans of payslips, bank statements, offer letters) i had actually uploaded all notarized documents but i'm not sure why CO's requesting them...i have below questions
> 1.	Do i need to send score from Pearson account (CO want to verify score online)
> 
> 2.	CO requested bank statements from one of the employer in UK. .unfortunately i don't have any bank statements and that account is non functional since 2010. i have moved back to india and started working here…i tried to contact the bank today but they said they can only help if i come and visit in person to one of the branches
> no issues with rest of the requested info but No way i could provide UK bank’s statements
> 
> Visa lodge : Nov 9th 2017
> 
> Medicals: 15 Nov
> 
> PCC(India) : 20 Nov
> 
> PCC(UK) :14 Dec
> 
> CO contact : 29 Jan
> 
> Anyway im trying to write a letter (they wont take email requests) to UK bank's branch manager as per Customer support( but however he didn’t assure as they wont post and would provide to hand only after verifying the valid /Id.. so planning to inform the situation to CO.. any advice would be of great help


----------



## Starp

zaildarvp said:


> shiva345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work Experience - 15 (8 Years) total points 65
> elobaratley - 2.1 years (UK) + 1.4(India) + 5.2 (4.9 at the time of submitting EOI)(India)
> 
> If they take off UK and count from EOI submitted date I shall have 6.3 and my points would come down to 60
> 
> 
> 
> You should attach a covering letter to explain the situation. I am sure case officer will understand the issue as the bank account was closed 8 years ago and you are in a different country altogether now.
Click to expand...

Did u work in UK for a different employer altogether or were you working on deputation (going onsite from same employer from India)?


----------



## Starp

shiva345 said:


> CO contacted today asking or PTE score report and employment details(color scans of payslips, bank statements, offer letters) i had actually uploaded all notarized documents but i'm not sure why CO's requesting them...i have below questions
> 1.	Do i need to send score from Pearson account (CO want to verify score online)
> 
> 2.	CO requested bank statements from one of the employer in UK. .unfortunately i don't have any bank statements and that account is non functional since 2010. i have moved back to india and started working here…i tried to contact the bank today but they said they can only help if i come and visit in person to one of the branches
> no issues with rest of the requested info but No way i could provide UK bank’s statements
> 
> Visa lodge : Nov 9th 2017
> 
> Medicals: 15 Nov
> 
> PCC(India) : 20 Nov
> 
> PCC(UK) :14 Dec
> 
> CO contact : 29 Jan
> 
> Anyway im trying to write a letter (they wont take email requests) to UK bank's branch manager as per Customer support( but however he didn’t assure as they wont post and would provide to hand only after verifying the valid /Id.. so planning to inform the situation to CO.. any advice would be of great help


Did u go to UK on deputation( going to onsite fro same company from India) or was it a totally different employer you had joined in UK?


----------



## visakh

Hi,

Was there any employment verification for 189 candidates, who had lodged visa after 1st of Nov 2017?


----------



## Praveen1112

Anyone with immi assessment commence email in Dec 2017 received grant so far.

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## Vvrp Kumar

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for all who cleared and supported with their great responses in this forum.

I got golden mail of my life today for me, my wife and kid. 

Time line as fallows:

SOFTWARE (261313)
EOI LODGED : Jul 19th 2017 (65 Points)
EOI UPDATED to 70 : Oct 19th 2017 (with partner points)
INVITED : Nov 9th 2017
VISA LODGED : Nov 10th 2017
DIRECT GRANT : Jan 30th 2018
IED : Aug 30th 2018


----------



## shiva345

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Do you think you would have some statements that you shared with either your company visa department or some network providers or to someone who asked for it. It is worth checking your email sentitems or if you use your laptop for long time, search it in your downloads. All the best to find one !


Checked all no luck...no where i have saved bank statements..laptop crashed in 2011


----------



## shiva345

Angels58 said:


> Hi Shiva,
> 
> We have recieved a similar CO contact but for different country, all I want to check with you did the CO mention the country name to which bank statements required or just the employer name also did u work offshore for the same company or only onshore.
> 
> Apologies for asking so many questions.


He didn't mention the country's name just the employer..i was working onshore and later relocated and started working in India


----------



## shiva345

Starp said:


> Did u work in UK for a different employer altogether or were you working on deputation (going onsite from same employer from India)?


Different employer altogether...joined new firm after coming back to india


----------



## 23188977

My manager who signed my reference letter has left the company and joined somewhere else. Although I am sure that he will give positive feedback about me if enquired by CO, but still should I inform dibp about changes in my reporting to other manager. My RnR is same as earlier.
Any suggestions please.


----------



## Nedsrtark

*New Baby*

mates


If my application is more than one year, should we repeat Medicals and PCC?

I'm June applicant 19-06-2017 and me and my wife planning to have our first baby reggers:but we postpone this decision till we got our Grants

Please advise


----------



## perfect_devil

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all who cleared and supported with their great responses in this forum.
> 
> I got golden mail of my life today for me, my wife and kid.
> 
> Time line as fallows:
> 
> SOFTWARE (261313)
> EOI LODGED : Jul 19th 2017 (65 Points)
> EOI UPDATED to 70 : Oct 19th 2017 (with partner points)
> INVITED : Nov 9th 2017
> VISA LODGED : Nov 10th 2017
> DIRECT GRANT : Jan 30th 2018
> IED : Aug 30th 2018


Congrats Vvrp! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## starbearer

5 months completed since application. Almost 4 months since CO contact. Is there anyway I can check status?


----------



## austimmiacnt

starbearer said:


> 5 months completed since application. Almost 4 months since CO contact. Is there anyway I can check status?




Only option is to wait. Most people are getting grant between 4-6 months . If you front loaded all docs , you could be in luck to get grant within 40 days (very few people getting these days) . In your case , maybe you will get answer soon but impossible to predict grant timeline. All the best.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all who cleared and supported with their great responses in this forum.
> 
> I got golden mail of my life today for me, my wife and kid.
> 
> Time line as fallows:
> 
> SOFTWARE (261313)
> EOI LODGED : Jul 19th 2017 (65 Points)
> EOI UPDATED to 70 : Oct 19th 2017 (with partner points)
> INVITED : Nov 9th 2017
> VISA LODGED : Nov 10th 2017
> DIRECT GRANT : Jan 30th 2018
> IED : Aug 30th 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

austimmiacnt said:


> starbearer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 months completed since application. Almost 4 months since CO contact. Is there anyway I can check status?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only option is to wait. Most people are getting grant between 4-6 months . If you front loaded all docs , you could be in luck to get grant within 40 days (very few people getting these days) . In your case , maybe you will get answer soon but impossible to predict grant timeline. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

7 months completed after application

5 months after co contact

Any views on that???

Also can anyone tell me. Where can the email verification be sent from. I mean what address????? Or even d call


----------



## Jovial

Jovial said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 9th Aug 2017 Onshore and had our medical for us (me, spouse and kid on 26th July before lodging visa and it was cleared on 1st Aug 2017 ) ..We had new addition in our family on 6th Sep and updated the DIBP and got response from CO on 19th Sep to provide birth certificate and passport and then he will request for medical. I provided passport and birth certificate on 14th Oct and since then havenot heard anything from CO , usually how much time they take to add a new born?





can anyone has gone through similar situation?


----------



## NAVK

Hi All, happy to share that 189 visa has been granted today.

Lodged 10th Nov 17
Direct grant 31st Jan 18

No EV or Immi commencement email. Wife’s functional English was proved by uploading her academic transcripts and a letter from edu institution. 

I had also lodged 457 on 28th Oct 17 and is still in received status. Just filled form 1446 and uploaded on immi account and also updated via change in circumstances. Do I have to do anything else to withdraw 457 application? 

All the best for the other members.


----------



## smaikap

Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.

Just an open question. 

- While waiting for the grant to arrive, has anyone considered or applying for Canadian PR?

- Is there any drawback of having PR process going on for 2 countries in parallel?

- Apart from the financial burden, is there any other consideration which stops members from doing this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

smaikap said:


> Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.
> 
> Just an open question.
> 
> - While waiting for the grant to arrive, has anyone considered or applying for Canadian PR?
> 
> - Is there any drawback of having PR process going on for 2 countries in parallel?
> 
> - Apart from the financial burden, is there any other consideration which stops members from doing this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




You can apply ! There is no problem ..
If you have the eligibility and the correct score go for it !

At the end of day, it’s you and your choice .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh

shiva345 said:


> Checked all no luck...no where i have saved bank statements..laptop crashed in 2011


buddy, you can check your email id which registered with bank/net banking, normally bank used to sent monthly statement every month. You can download it, compile it and use it.

Same thing I did for my documentation, where I did not get any bank statement coz my account has been freezed long time back in 2013.


----------



## visakh

Nedsrtark said:


> mates
> 
> 
> If my application is more than one year, should we repeat Medicals and PCC?
> 
> I'm June applicant 19-06-2017 and me and my wife planning to have our first baby reggers:but we postpone this decision till we got our Grants
> 
> Please advise


Hi are you 189 or 190? have you got any CO contact?


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> 7 months completed after application
> 
> 5 months after co contact
> 
> Any views on that???
> 
> Also can anyone tell me. Where can the email verification be sent from. I mean what address????? Or even d call


You have no option but to wait 
After 8 months maybe you can call and ask for status 
Employment verification is generally done through the local Australian high commission of that country 
I doubt it would be a common email for everyone 
They can email, call or even visit personally as has been reported by members 



Cheers


----------



## Gurraj

Kevin22 said:


> 7 months completed after application
> 
> 5 months after co contact
> 
> Any views on that???
> 
> Also can anyone tell me. Where can the email verification be sent from. I mean what address????? Or even d call


Same time line as urs.. can u msg me ur contact no I have send u mine .


----------



## anz13

smaikap said:


> Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.
> 
> Just an open question.
> 
> - While waiting for the grant to arrive, has anyone considered or applying for Canadian PR?
> 
> - Is there any drawback of having PR process going on for 2 countries in parallel?
> 
> - Apart from the financial burden, is there any other consideration which stops members from doing this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


1. have applied for the Canadian PR while waiting for grant, received the invite and now waiting for COPR.

2. No drawback except the added confusion but I believe it is always good to have choices in life.

3. No roadblocks; just be informed that PCC, medical etc. would be seperate documents for Canada. the Australia ones would not be re-used.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Praveen1112 said:


> Anyone with immi assessment commence email in Dec 2017 received grant so far.
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen




Those with IMMI mail in August and Sept are still waiting 

You are in long queue my friend....may be iMarch or April in your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanb

Im not really bothered about total time of application time.However ny concern is first reply which i havent got till now. My application date is 4th November and i havent received any CO contact or grant mail till now. It has been 88 since then and having checked online trends i found out the average time for any sort of first contact is 80 days. The only difference is my application is that i have got two dependants with my application. Could anybody elaborate on this please?


----------



## NB

khanb said:


> Im not really bothered about total time of application time.However ny concern is first reply which i havent got till now. My application date is 4th November and i havent received any CO contact or grant mail till now. It has been 88 since then and having checked online trends i found out the average time for any sort of first contact is 80 days. The only difference is my application is that i have got two dependants with my application. Could anybody elaborate on this please?


No 2 applications are the same
Each is unique and is processed on its own merits

The processing time depends on the complexity of your case the quality of the documents which you have uploaded 

Having dependants will certainly add to the burden of the work for the CO as the documents for them would have to be verified 

So you get no benefit in comparing other cases with yours
It will only add to your anxiety 
you have done your part and now wait for the CO contact or grant

A member recently got a grant after 718 days, just remember that also when you compare

Cheers


----------



## reyno_obrien

khanb said:


> Im not really bothered about total time of application time.However ny concern is first reply which i havent got till now. My application date is 4th November and i havent received any CO contact or grant mail till now. It has been 88 since then and having checked online trends i found out the average time for any sort of first contact is 80 days. The only difference is my application is that i have got two dependants with my application. Could anybody elaborate on this please?


i am also almost in the same boat... 77 days since visa lodged with 3 dependants (wifen 2 children). no immi mail or CO contact. :fingerscrossed: for direct grant.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## khanb

newbienz said:


> khanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not really bothered about total time of application time.However ny concern is first reply which i havent got till now. My application date is 4th November and i havent received any CO contact or grant mail till now. It has been 88 since then and having checked online trends i found out the average time for any sort of first contact is 80 days. The only difference is my application is that i have got two dependants with my application. Could anybody elaborate on this please?
> 
> 
> 
> No 2 applications are the same
> Each is unique and is processed on its own merits
> 
> The processing time depends on the complexity of your case the quality of the documents which you have uploaded
> 
> Having dependants will certainly add to the burden of the work for the CO as the documents for them would have to be verified
> 
> So you get no benefit in comparing other cases with yours
> It will only add to your anxiety
> you have done your part and now wait for the CO contact or grant
> 
> A member recently got a grant after 718 days, just remember that also when you compare
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Thanks for ur answer. As i said, im not really bothered about total application time. What i am concerned about is the first contact, whatever that be. I havent even got that and by now i should have looking at the trend. One may get result after 700 odd days, that ok as long as i get the first communication


----------



## austimmiacnt

Congratulations . That’s great news.


NAVK said:


> Hi All, happy to share that 189 visa has been granted today.
> 
> Lodged 10th Nov 17
> Direct grant 31st Jan 18
> 
> No EV or Immi commencement email. Wife’s functional English was proved by uploading her academic transcripts and a letter from edu institution.
> 
> I had also lodged 457 on 28th Oct 17 and is still in received status. Just filled form 1446 and uploaded on immi account and also updated via change in circumstances. Do I have to do anything else to withdraw 457 application?
> 
> All the best for the other members.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

Yes it is your choice and shouldn’t cause any problems as long as you are eligible. But Canada process is much longer than oz. that’s why many ppl opt for Australia.


smaikap said:


> Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.
> 
> Just an open question.
> 
> - While waiting for the grant to arrive, has anyone considered or applying for Canadian PR?
> 
> - Is there any drawback of having PR process going on for 2 countries in parallel?
> 
> - Apart from the financial burden, is there any other consideration which stops members from doing this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

Yes it is your choice and shouldn’t cause any problems as long as you are eligible. But Canada process is much longer than oz. that’s why many ppl opt for Australia.



smaikap said:


> Reposting as I sis not get the answer in another thread.
> 
> Just an open question.
> 
> - While waiting for the grant to arrive, has anyone considered or applying for Canadian PR?
> 
> - Is there any drawback of having PR process going on for 2 countries in parallel?
> 
> - Apart from the financial burden, is there any other consideration which stops members from doing this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

austimmiacnt said:


> Congratulations . That’s great news.
> 
> 
> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, happy to share that 189 visa has been granted today.
> 
> Lodged 10th Nov 17
> Direct grant 31st Jan 18
> 
> No EV or Immi commencement email. Wife’s functional English was proved by uploading her academic transcripts and a letter from edu institution.
> 
> I had also lodged 457 on 28th Oct 17 and is still in received status. Just filled form 1446 and uploaded on immi account and also updated via change in circumstances. Do I have to do anything else to withdraw 457 application?
> 
> All the best for the other members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Nedsrtark

visakh said:


> Hi are you 189 or 190? have you got any CO contact?



189

1st CO Contact on 23-08-2017

2nd CO Contact on 02-12-2017


----------



## chint

*Areas to live in Melbourne*

Hi All,

Please can someone help me where do most of Indians live in Melbourne ? I am aware about Dandenong, do let me know other areas as well.

Thanks,
Chintan


----------



## alexmc17

Hi All,

Are there members from this Forum who a re planning to travel to Australia in the month of April or may? If willing can we connect?

Cheers,


----------



## sutu

hi everyone,could you please tell me where we have reached with people who have been contacted by a c.o. i was contacted in November and was wondering if they have started working on the applications that were contacted in October. thank you


----------



## NAVK

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please can someone help me where do most of Indians live in Melbourne ? I am aware about Dandenong, do let me know other areas as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chintan


Indians have spread across Melbourne but most of them are in western suburbs. I would suggest you to move to a suburb with safe, secure and better schools. My choice is eastern suburbs.


----------



## visakh

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please can someone help me where do most of Indians live in Melbourne ? I am aware about Dandenong, do let me know other areas as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chintan


As far as I heard, Indian communities are mostly in Dandenong south, Hoppers Crossing, Tarneit, Truganina etc and widely spread I guess.


----------



## austimmiacnt

Yes I want to travel in April 2018 subject to grant approval 


alexmc17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are there members from this Forum who a re planning to travel to Australia in the month of April or may? If willing can we connect?
> 
> Cheers,







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

NAVK said:


> Hi All, happy to share that 189 visa has been granted today.
> 
> Lodged 10th Nov 17
> Direct grant 31st Jan 18
> 
> No EV or Immi commencement email. Wife’s functional English was proved by uploading her academic transcripts and a letter from edu institution.
> 
> I had also lodged 457 on 28th Oct 17 and is still in received status. Just filled form 1446 and uploaded on immi account and also updated via change in circumstances. Do I have to do anything else to withdraw 457 application?
> 
> All the best for the other members.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

NAVK said:


> Hi All, happy to share that 189 visa has been granted today.
> 
> Lodged 10th Nov 17
> Direct grant 31st Jan 18
> 
> No EV or Immi commencement email. Wife’s functional English was proved by uploading her academic transcripts and a letter from edu institution.
> 
> I had also lodged 457 on 28th Oct 17 and is still in received status. Just filled form 1446 and uploaded on immi account and also updated via change in circumstances. Do I have to do anything else to withdraw 457 application?
> 
> All the best for the other members.




Congrats


----------



## kukulkan

Wife is pregnant. Should I notify Dipb? Or I wait for visa without informing them about it? 
It’s been 6 months already after visa lodgement. After 2 months i can contact dipb for visa. Suggestions please.


----------



## sumitsagar

Notify them. 


kukulkan said:


> Wife is pregnant. Should I notify Dipb? Or I wait for visa without informing them about it?
> It’s been 6 months already after visa lodgement. After 2 months i can contact dipb for visa. Suggestions please.


----------



## andreyx108b

kukulkan said:


> Wife is pregnant. Should I notify Dipb? Or I wait for visa without informing them about it?
> It’s been 6 months already after visa lodgement. After 2 months i can contact dipb for visa. Suggestions please.


I would suggest to postpone your visa until your baby is born, otherwise, you will end up waiting for your baby visa, which may take a long time.


----------



## NB

kukulkan said:


> Wife is pregnant. Should I notify Dipb? Or I wait for visa without informing them about it?
> It’s been 6 months already after visa lodgement. After 2 months i can contact dipb for visa. Suggestions please.


As per rules, any change in circumstances has to informed to the department 

Pregnancy I presume would certainly qualify under it

So you have to inform them by filing a form 1022, without any option, if you want to stay within rules

Now you will allow the processing to continue, or not is the only issue

Cheers


----------



## alex.alter

sutu said:


> hi everyone,could you please tell me where we have reached with people who have been contacted by a c.o. i was contacted in November and was wondering if they have started working on the applications that were contacted in October. thank you


somebody with a 2nd CO contact in October got the grant. anyway it is hard to generalize. if all goes well I guess November people including me can expect something from late Feb and March. And again there is no guarantee.


----------



## hjauhari

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to postpone your visa until your baby is born, otherwise, you will end up waiting for your baby visa, which may take a long time.


Hi,

what if he receives the grant and his wife delivers the baby in Austraila,in that case baby will be aust citizen by birth.Just my view please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## NB

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> what if he receives the grant and his wife delivers the baby in Austraila,in that case baby will be aust citizen by birth.Just my view please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks


Correct

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> what if he receives the grant and his wife delivers the baby in Austraila,in that case baby will be aust citizen by birth.Just my view please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks


Actually not, the baby will have the status of PR. To be a citizen atleast one of the parents has to be citizen of Australia Unlike, US where the baby gets the status of citizen if born in US. 

I may be wrong. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha5225

Hi,

I have lodged my 189 on Sept 2017 and waiting for the grant since then. My Wife's passport will be expiring on July 2018. Will this cause any issues with the grant? Please let me know


----------



## sharma1981

yamaha5225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 on Sept 2017 and waiting for the grant since then. My Wife's passport will be expiring on July 2018. Will this cause any issues with the grant? Please let me know


I think you can update DIBP via update US button when she gets a new passport. Even if passport details change post VISA grant, thats not an issue. The grant letter will have steps to inform DIBP about these details change


----------



## andreyx108b

kukulkan said:


> Wife is pregnant. Should I notify Dipb? Or I wait for visa without informing them about it?
> It’s been 6 months already after visa lodgement. After 2 months i can contact dipb for visa. Suggestions please.


Well, technically, from my point of view, there is no factual change in circumstances, as a baby has not been born yet, no documents, no person exist as of now, until baby is born and documented. 

- One can decide to give birth in Australia after getting a grant. 
- One can decide to inform the CO and put a request that he would prefer to postpone the visa processing (however, this will be to discretion of a CO) 
- One may decide to inform CO and not to postpone processing

In theory all of these are valid and should not cause any issue. 

however, from practical point of view, it makes sense to either postpone processing and get grant together with the baby OR hope to get a grant and then quickly travel (but too many IFs are there, grant on time, then ability to travel at a later stages of pregnancy etc) 

I personally, would have chosen the option asking a CO to postpone the processing and then get a grant together.


----------



## Heprex

shekharsince1986 said:


> Actually not, the baby will have the status of PR. To be a citizen atleast one of the parents has to be citizen of Australia Unlike, US where the baby gets the status of citizen if born in US.
> 
> I may be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hello,

_Children born to a permanent resident of Australia

Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if *at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth.*

Children born outside Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens do not automatically acquire Australian citizenship, nor are they eligible for citizenship by descent._

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/life/chil

Cheers,


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> Well, technically, from my point of view, there is no factual change in circumstances, as a baby has not been born yet, no documents, no person exist as of now, until baby is born and documented.
> 
> - One can decide to give birth in Australia after getting a grant.
> - One can decide to inform the CO and put a request that he would prefer to postpone the visa processing (however, this will be to discretion of a CO)
> - One may decide to inform CO and not to postpone processing
> 
> In theory all of these are valid and should not cause any issue.
> 
> however, from practical point of view, it makes sense to either postpone processing and get grant together with the baby OR hope to get a grant and then quickly travel (but too many IFs are there, grant on time, then ability to travel at a later stages of pregnancy etc)
> 
> I personally, would have chosen the option asking a CO to postpone the processing and then get a grant together.


I beg to differ

The applicant has signed a medical declaration in which she has answered that she is not pregnant when she applied for health clearance with her PR application

This is no longer correct, so it is her duty to inform the CO, as soon as she gets the medical confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## american_desi

Hi All-

Anyone with a CO contact in End of October/Early November got any update?

I had a CO contact for my FBI clearance on Oct 31 2017, i was only able to send it to them on Dec 5th 2017 as i was waiting for FBI clearance....and no update since then...

Approximately when can i expect to hear back from them? From what i know it takes about 12-14 weeks after CO contact....is the 12-14 weeks from when CO contacts or after you respond to CO request?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## andreyx108b

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> what if he receives the grant and his wife delivers the baby in Austraila,in that case baby will be aust citizen by birth.Just my view please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks




Thats right. 

But there is a risk:

Grant may not come before last possible travel date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churek

newbienz said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> The applicant has signed a medical declaration in which she has answered that she is not pregnant when she applied for health clearance with her PR application
> 
> This is no longer correct, so it is her duty to inform the CO, as soon as she gets the medical confirmation
> 
> Cheers


Don't think they knew she was pregnant when they logged their application. Per his post, it's been 6month already since logged.

So we can assume they logged first, after some months now she's pregnant.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest

Hi guys.. When is the next round expected. No updates from Iscah also


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

personalmailtest said:


> Hi guys.. When is the next round expected. No updates from Iscah also




Feb 06


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT6162

Guys, got direct grant  .

submitted application on 12th November.
Received grant on 1st Feb.

to my surprise no experience verification done (i had RESA done already by EA), CO never contacted for anything.


----------



## Kevin22

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> personalmailtest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. When is the next round expected. No updates from Iscah also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 06
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Next round for????


----------



## ENGINEER291085

RIT6162 said:


> Guys, got direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> submitted application on 12th November.
> Received grant on 1st Feb.
> 
> to my surprise no experience verification done (i had RESA done already by EA), CO never contacted for anything.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## AQTLM1905

RIT6162 said:


> Guys, got direct grant  .
> 
> submitted application on 12th November.
> Received grant on 1st Feb.
> 
> to my surprise no experience verification done (i had RESA done already by EA), CO never contacted for anything.


First, Congratulations on your grant!:first::first:

May I ask if you reused reference letter(s) which was submitted to EA during skill assessment (no date change).

Thank you,


----------



## sujitswaroop

hjauhari said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest to postpone your visa until your baby is born, otherwise, you will end up waiting for your baby visa, which may take a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> what if he receives the grant and his wife delivers the baby in Austraila,in that case baby will be aust citizen by birth.Just my view please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...




hjauhari said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest to postpone your visa until your baby is born, otherwise, you will end up waiting for your baby visa, which may take a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> This is risky, first you need to get the visa before the 7th month of pregnancy (else some flights will not board), The cost associated with the delivery, unless you can get an employment as sold as you land, third- without family support and in a country that you jut arrived in , it’s going to be a nightmare to deliver the baby , take care of the mother and still be able to go to work and contribute at work. In my view this is not a safe or sensible option to continue processing visa with the intent to deliver the baby in Australia.
Click to expand...


----------



## nabzz

RIT6162 said:


> Guys, got direct grant  .
> 
> submitted application on 12th November.
> Received grant on 1st Feb.
> 
> to my surprise no experience verification done (i had RESA done already by EA), CO never contacted for anything.


Congrats! Good to see some mechanical engineers receiving their grants! Gives me hope!


----------



## RIT6162

AQTLM1905 said:


> First, Congratulations on your grant!:first::first:
> 
> May I ask if you reused reference letter(s) which was submitted to EA during skill assessment (no date change).
> 
> Thank you,


Actually i uploaded that old reference letter but also another new one which i luckily got from my HR Manager.


----------



## 22ji

Dear Friends

Since my Eight month timeline is completing on 04th Feb-2018, Should I call DIBP or contact them via Email.

What would you suggest guys?

I want to take an advantage of the reduced timeline, which was earlier 10 months and now 8 months.


----------



## kukulkan

Thanks for the suggestions guys. we have decided to notify CO and if we do not get grant by april we are going to put the application on hold.


----------



## kukulkan

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Since my Eight month timeline is completing on 04th Feb-2018, Should I call DIBP or contact them via Email.
> 
> What would you suggest guys?
> 
> I want to take an advantage of the reduced timeline, which was earlier 10 months and now 8 months.


do not call or mail, raise a complaint using the complaint portal. you will get your grant soon after that.


----------



## NB

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Since my Eight month timeline is completing on 04th Feb-2018, Should I call DIBP or contact them via Email.
> 
> What would you suggest guys?
> 
> I want to take an advantage of the reduced timeline, which was earlier 10 months and now 8 months.


You can do either
But don’t get your hopes too high on this action.
You may get a stock reply that your application is under assessment, but no harm in trying 
It’s not as if they are bound to adhere to this timeline 
It’s just an indication 

Cheers


----------



## sujitswaroop

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Since my Eight month timeline is completing on 04th Feb-2018, Should I call DIBP or contact them via Email.
> 
> What would you suggest guys?
> 
> I want to take an advantage of the reduced timeline, which was earlier 10 months and now 8 months.


Go for it!


----------



## huongto

I'm tired of waiting. It's 4 months since I paid the VAC2 now. I emailed the GSM a couple of times but no reply. I wonder why they hold the grant for so long after the Vac2? Anyone on the same page? I'm Feeling Depressed now. If they don't want to give the grant, why they make me pay the VAC2?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung

huongto said:


> I'm tired of waiting. It's 4 months since I paid the VAC2 now. I emailed the GSM a couple of times but no reply. I wonder why they hold the grant for so long after the Vac2? Anyone on the same page? I'm Feeling Depressed now. If they don't want to give the grant, why they make me pay the VAC2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi do you mind me asking, the fact that you need to pay VAC2 implies that you are a dependant right? Is your spouse the primary applicant?


----------



## huongto

tonhudung said:


> Hi do you mind me asking, the fact that you need to pay VAC2 implies that you are a dependant right? Is your spouse the primary applicant?


Hi, it's my husband the dependant. I'm the primary.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji

kukulkan said:


> do not call or mail, raise a complaint using the complaint portal. you will get your grant soon after that.




Hi Kukulkan

Have you seen anyone in the group getting grant after following compliant link.

Don’t you think it can go wrong, since DIBP don’t have any obligation to give it once timeline completes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

RIT6162 said:


> Guys, got direct grant  .
> 
> submitted application on 12th November.
> Received grant on 1st Feb.
> 
> to my surprise no experience verification done (i had RESA done already by EA), CO never contacted for anything.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

22ji said:


> Hi Kukulkan
> 
> Have you seen anyone in the group getting grant after following compliant link.
> 
> Don’t you think it can go wrong, since DIBP don’t have any obligation to give it once timeline completes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello

people are surely getting grants in 4-5 working days after complaint in last 2 weeks.. here on the forum a guy got grant on 22 jan when he had complained on 19 jan.. just a weekend inbetween complaint and grant.. you can go back to 22/23 jan posts to see for yourself.. and this is crap when people say that its not their obligation to grant you within timeframes.. its not kindergarten, they are professionals and they have to keep targets in mind, i have seen 4/5 individuals getting grant recently after complaint.. if they wont respond positively(of which chances are very low), u can complaint to minister, u have paid the fee to them, its their job to comply to ur complaints and requests like service providers do to the customers.. go for it mate and complaint ASAP


----------



## andreyx108b

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Since my Eight month timeline is completing on 04th Feb-2018, Should I call DIBP or contact them via Email.
> 
> What would you suggest guys?
> 
> I want to take an advantage of the reduced timeline, which was earlier 10 months and now 8 months.


Being 100% honest, there is no point to get in touch, would they speed processing up? No. 

out of 10000 people have tried calling here, maybe dozen coincidentally got grant within a week after calling... but it only proofs 1 thing, there is no correlation between calling them and grant.


----------



## MelodyVan

huongto said:


> I'm tired of waiting. It's 4 months since I paid the VAC2 now. I emailed the GSM a couple of times but no reply. I wonder why they hold the grant for so long after the Vac2? Anyone on the same page? I'm Feeling Depressed now. If they don't want to give the grant, why they make me pay the VAC2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi, 
Me too. It has been more than 3 months since I paid 2nd vac but still no grant. When did u lodged application? If your application are exceeding 8 months, you can lodge complaint but if no, you may have to wait.


----------



## huongto

MelodyVan said:


> Hi,
> Me too. It has been more than 3 months since I paid 2nd vac but still no grant. When did u lodged application? If your application are exceeding 8 months, you can lodge complaint but if no, you may have to wait.


I logged on 13 July, not yet over 8 months but the wait is so agonizing, especially there's so many people got grant within 2-3 months. It's unfair.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyVan

huongto said:


> I logged on 13 July, not yet over 8 months but the wait is so agonizing, especially there's so many people got grant within 2-3 months. It's unfair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I totally understand your pain but all we can do is wait. Are u offshore or onshore?


----------



## huongto

MelodyVan said:


> I totally understand your pain but all we can do is wait. Are u offshore or onshore?


I and my husband are onshore but my son still offshore. We've been apart for years. That’s why the wait is so painful. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

Notify them immediately. You don’t have a option bro. Don’t even think about it. Just act quickly as you would want your baby visa also get processed quickly. 



kukulkan said:


> Wife is pregnant. Should I notify Dipb? Or I wait for visa without informing them about it?
> It’s been 6 months already after visa lodgement. After 2 months i can contact dipb for visa. Suggestions please.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

My sister baby was born as Australian citizen and she is still on PR. Hope this answer your question.


shekharsince1986 said:


> Actually not, the baby will have the status of PR. To be a citizen atleast one of the parents has to be citizen of Australia Unlike, US where the baby gets the status of citizen if born in US.
> 
> I may be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriotvn

american_desi said:


> Hi All-
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a CO contact in End of October/Early November got any update?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a CO contact for my FBI clearance on Oct 31 2017, i was only able to send it to them on Dec 5th 2017 as i was waiting for FBI clearance....and no update since then...
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately when can i expect to hear back from them? From what i know it takes about 12-14 weeks after CO contact....is the 12-14 weeks from when CO contacts or after you respond to CO request?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Same here, I was contacted on 2nd Nov for my own signature on form 1229, although the form clearly mentions that it’s for non-accompanying parent(s) ONLY and I’m the main applicant. Replied the same day but nothing since then.
For your question, I think 12-14w is counted from your response as it’s lodged as Last update date of your application.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanb

It has been exactly 90 days now since i lodged my application and up till now i havent even received first communication...be it CO contact or grant. Im not really worried about total processing timeline which can take hundreds of days altogether. However im really worried about the fact that i shouldve received atleast first communication from DIBP by now. My date of lodgement is 4th November. Any comment guys??


----------



## NB

khanb said:


> It has been exactly 90 days now since i lodged my application and up till now i havent even received first communication...be it CO contact or grant. Im not really worried about total processing timeline which can take hundreds of days altogether. However im really worried about the fact that i shouldve received atleast first communication from DIBP by now. My date of lodgement is 4th November. Any comment guys??


Your case is not unique.
This is what happens normally 
DOnt expect any communication from DIBP informing you the progress of your application

They will contact you only if they find any documents missing or with the grant letter

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## khanb

newbienz said:


> khanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been exactly 90 days now since i lodged my application and up till now i havent even received first communication...be it CO contact or grant. Im not really worried about total processing timeline which can take hundreds of days altogether. However im really worried about the fact that i shouldve received atleast first communication from DIBP by now. My date of lodgement is 4th November. Any comment guys??
> 
> 
> 
> Your case is not unique.
> This is what happens normally
> DOnt expect any communication from DIBP informing you the progress of your application
> 
> They will contact you only if they find any documents missing or with the grant letter
> 
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. Im fine with that. However the general trend is that people receive some sort of communication atleast within the firat 80 to 85 days the most. Atleast thats what immitracker days. It has been much more time than that for me. Thats what im worried about.


----------



## NB

khanb said:


> Thanks for the reply. Im fine with that. However the general trend is that people receive some sort of communication atleast within the firat 80 to 85 days the most. Atleast thats what immitracker days. It has been much more time than that for me. Thats what im worried about.


Worrying is only going to get you an ulcer, not a communication 

Members have been waiting for more then a year despite all calls and e-mails, just get a standard reply that their application is under process

So you choose what you want

Cheers


----------



## khanb

newbienz said:


> khanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Im fine with that. However the general trend is that people receive some sort of communication atleast within the firat 80 to 85 days the most. Atleast thats what immitracker days. It has been much more time than that for me. Thats what im worried about.
> 
> 
> 
> Worrying is only going to get you an ulcer, not a communication
> 
> Members have been waiting for more then a year despite all calls and e-mails, just get a standard reply that their application is under process
> 
> So you choose what you want
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Haha....yeah i suppose. Dont think i have any other option either


----------



## Heprex

khanb said:


> Thanks for the reply. Im fine with that. However the general trend is that people receive some sort of communication atleast within the firat 80 to 85 days the most. Atleast thats what immitracker days. It has been much more time than that for me. Thats what im worried about.


If it makes you feel better, I have lodge Oct 10, and don't received anything. No commencement mail or CO contact, just in received status. Cheers. Just enjoy life. Our time will come.


----------



## khanb

Heprex said:


> khanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Im fine with that. However the general trend is that people receive some sort of communication atleast within the firat 80 to 85 days the most. Atleast thats what immitracker days. It has been much more time than that for me. Thats what im worried about.
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I have lodge Oct 10, and don't received anything. No commencement mail or CO contact, just in received status. Cheers. Just enjoy life. Our time will come.
Click to expand...

Haha...that does actually make me feel better and not alone.
Cheers


----------



## Kevin22

Any idea on how the pace of dibp is now????


----------



## nabzz

No grants as per immitracker for today


----------



## smartshi

Hi All, 

I lodged in 9 Sept and got CO contact on 17 Oct, have been waiting since then

Even the 90-100 days average time after CO contact is completed, but no news. Looking at immitracker, seems the Oct CO contacts have not picked up for grants.
Can someone comment with similar timelines if they have got grants?
Can someone else through light on cases with these timelines.


----------



## smartshi

I have one query. While waiting for PR, I am getting a job opportunity in Sydney through my current employer. Is there any temporary work visa I can go for which I can get quickly?
If anyone has any details, please share.


----------



## NB

smartshi said:


> I have one query. While waiting for PR, I am getting a job opportunity in Sydney through my current employer. Is there any temporary work visa I can go for which I can get quickly?
> If anyone has any details, please share.


Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## smartshi

Business Analyst 261111


----------



## NB

smartshi said:


> I have one query. While waiting for PR, I am getting a job opportunity in Sydney through my current employer. Is there any temporary work visa I can go for which I can get quickly?
> If anyone has any details, please share.


What period are you looking to work for ?

Cheers


----------



## smartshi

newbienz said:


> smartshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one query. While waiting for PR, I am getting a job opportunity in Sydney through my current employer. Is there any temporary work visa I can go for which I can get quickly?
> If anyone has any details, please share.
> 
> 
> 
> What period are you looking to work for ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


It's full time employment but I am looking for a visa till my PR comes. If you have any details, please share


----------



## auslover35

hi 

friends how they are giving grant letter, is it through mail. if yes then is it ok to travel with printed copy of letter ? when they will stamp it in our passsport. or the whole period we have to use the grant copy? please reply


----------



## hjauhari

Heprex said:


> If it makes you feel better, I have lodge Oct 10, and don't received anything. No commencement mail or CO contact, just in received status. Cheers. Just enjoy life. Our time will come.


Hi Heprex

What is 11:11 in your signature?

Thanks


----------



## tusharmodgil

I have a similar timeline as yours.
Lodged date - 05-Sep-2017
Immi Commencement - 10-Oct-2017
No update after that.


----------



## hjauhari

tusharmodgil said:


> I have a similar timeline as yours.
> Lodged date - 05-Sep-2017
> Immi Commencement - 10-Oct-2017
> No update after that.


any employment verification?


----------



## andreyx108b

smartshi said:


> I have one query. While waiting for PR, I am getting a job opportunity in Sydney through my current employer. Is there any temporary work visa I can go for which I can get quickly?
> If anyone has any details, please share.




Be careful, if work visa is granted after PR your pr gets overridden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

auslover35 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> friends how they are giving grant letter, is it through mail. if yes then is it ok to travel with printed copy of letter ? when they will stamp it in our passsport. or the whole period we have to use the grant copy? please reply




No one asked me to show grant letter, they just ask for passport at the border. 

Printed letter was asked prior to departure from Germany though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartshi

andreyx108b said:


> Be careful, if work visa is granted after PR your pr gets overridden
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which work visa can I go for? 

I am sure their must be some process to withdraw application just in case my PR comes in between

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326

Are the grants still being given or they are kept on hold .
I heard from someone that the quota of grants is completed for this year .
Can someone confirm on this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

smartshi said:


> Which work visa can I go for?
> 
> I am sure their must be some process to withdraw application just in case my PR comes in between
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Not sure about visa subclass 

I know of some people who lost their PR in similar circumstances 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Kaizen1326 said:


> Are the grants still being given or they are kept on hold .
> I heard from someone that the quota of grants is completed for this year .
> Can someone confirm on this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's the grants. Once you lodge the visa, you should get the grant within the timelines given by dibp if your documentation is proper. What might get over is the quota for invites for the visa and not the visa grants. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Kaizen1326 said:


> Are the grants still being given or they are kept on hold .
> I heard from someone that the quota of grants is completed for this year .
> Can someone confirm on this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How can the Quota for grants be over????

The year has just started ????


Any news???


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> How can the Quota for grants be over????
> 
> The year has just started ????
> 
> 
> Any news???


Australian financial year is from July to June
Immigration also follows the same pattern for calculating the grants

Cheers


----------



## sam99a

Hey Guys, 


so I have asked this before in this forum but need a second opinion or from someone who has claimed spouse and filed the VISA. 

While uploading my partner documents for whom I am claiming points, I cant see sections related to skill assessment and qualifications etc. 

My doc upload section has everything and since I am claiming partner points I assumed that hers would also be the same. But in her case, it has no such related sections.

I can upload her docs in other docs category. But if someone who has done it can confirm this, it'd be great. Thanks


----------



## familiarh

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I know that the processing timeline is between 5 to 8 months for a 189 visa grant, but because we have seen few people getting grants earlier than usual, I too have started expecting the same 4 months after logding my application.
> 
> Details:
> EOI with 70 points
> ANZSCO 261313
> Visa lodged on: 20th Sept'17
> CO contact: To upload a colour scanned/verified copy passport on 20th Oct
> No reply since then.. Any guess from your end??
> 
> And anyone with a lodgement date near to mine who has received the grant letter?


I am in the same boat visa applied on 19th Sept and CO contact on 2nd Nov. No updates after that. Hoping a grant this month. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

newbienz said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can the Quota for grants be over????
> 
> The year has just started ????
> 
> 
> Any news???
> 
> 
> 
> Australian financial year is from July to June
> Immigration also follows the same pattern for calculating the grants
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

So is the quota really over?????


----------



## austimmiacnt

Please refer to DIBP for latest updates as each occupation has separate quota. Don’t follow rumors blindly and please refer to DIBP website always when you are in doubt .


Kevin22 said:


> So is the quota really over?????







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

familiarh said:


> I am in the same boat visa applied on 19th Sept and CO contact on 2nd Nov. No updates after that. Hoping a grant this month.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


same. late Nov. hoping something end of this month or mid march.


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> So is the quota really over?????


I never said that
Nor do I dabble in quotas and invites

I just corrected you on a specific point about the year start and end

Cheers


----------



## sarthak667

sam99a said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> so I have asked this before in this forum but need a second opinion or from someone who has claimed spouse and filed the VISA.
> 
> While uploading my partner documents for whom I am claiming points, I cant see sections related to skill assessment and qualifications etc.
> 
> My doc upload section has everything and since I am claiming partner points I assumed that hers would also be the same. But in her case, it has no such related sections.
> 
> I can upload her docs in other docs category. But if someone who has done it can confirm this, it'd be great. Thanks


You need to upload the following:

Upload Document *> Where to upload*

1. Passport (Travel and Birth) *> Birth or Age*
2. Form 80 *> Character*
3. Form 1221 & Form 1281 *> Attach More Documents > Others*
4. PTE Score (English) *> Language*
5. ACS Result (Skill Accessment) *> Attach More Documents > Others*
6. Aadhaar (Indian National Identity) *> Attach More Documents > Others*
7. Voter Card (Indian National Identity) *> Attach More Documents > Others*
8. Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof) *> Relationship*
9. 10th Certificate (Birth Proof) *> Birth or Age*
10. UG + PG (Degree and Transcripts) *> Attach More Documents > Others*
11. PCC *> Character*
12. Medical (Cleared) *> HAP ID > View Health Assessment*

No partner document is required to be uploaded in the primary applicant's panel.

Hope this could help you.

Regards,
Sarthak


----------



## Heprex

hjauhari said:


> Hi Heprex
> 
> What is 11:11 in your signature?
> 
> Thanks


Haha, it's a belief about making a wish. And you know what my wish and others also. To receive the grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

Kevin22 said:


> So is the quota really over?????




Why would it be over? Grants are reported almost daily. 

When quota is reached, delay mails are being sent, but it is usually ally end of may or early June when it happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

Heprex said:


> Haha, it's a belief about making a wish. And you know what my wish and others also. To receive the grant.


Immi team has posted below message in their portal:

/*
RESOLVED SYSTEM ISSUE 31 January – 1pm (ADST) 1 February 2018

Some users have reported that they have not received acknowledgement or grant letters for applications lodged via ImmiAccount. Technical teams have fixed the issue and we are working to resend grant letters.

If your nomination or sponsorship application status is ‘submitted’, or your visa or citizenship application status is 'received' we have received your application and an acknowledgment will not be sent.

For those users affected by the system issue, continue to monitor your ‘Application Mailbox’ within ImmiAccount. If your application status is ‘granted’ but you cannot view your letter, you can use VEVO to view your visa grant and entitlements details: http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo) */

For those who are waiting on Grant email, it is worth checking your application status and check the 'Application Mailbox' jsut to be sure.. Thought of sharing ! :fingerscrossed:

-Safath


----------



## andreyx108b

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Immi team has posted below message in their portal:
> 
> /*
> RESOLVED SYSTEM ISSUE 31 January – 1pm (ADST) 1 February 2018
> 
> Some users have reported that they have not received acknowledgement or grant letters for applications lodged via ImmiAccount. Technical teams have fixed the issue and we are working to resend grant letters.
> 
> If your nomination or sponsorship application status is ‘submitted’, or your visa or citizenship application status is 'received' we have received your application and an acknowledgment will not be sent.
> 
> For those users affected by the system issue, continue to monitor your ‘Application Mailbox’ within ImmiAccount. If your application status is ‘granted’ but you cannot view your letter, you can use VEVO to view your visa grant and entitlements details: http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/visas-and-migration/visa-entitlement-verification-online-(vevo) */
> 
> For those who are waiting on Grant email, it is worth checking your application status and check the 'Application Mailbox' jsut to be sure.. Thought of sharing ! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> -Safath


I wonder how long this issue existed for.


----------



## MelodyVan

Hi all, so happy to announce today is the day.. Finally received golden email for both my husband and 1 and 2 kids. It's a long journey. 

Lodged 189 visa : 8/6/2017
Uploaded all documents except my husband' functional English evidence. 
4/8/17: First contact from CO asking for husband English or pay 2nd Vac payment. 
4/8/17 : replied on the same day to request to pay 2nd vac payment. 

26/10 : received invoice to pay 2nd vac payment 
27/10: paid 
10/11: received receipt for 2nd vac
3/2/2018: granted


----------



## huongto

MelodyVan said:


> Hi all, so happy to announce today is the day.. Finally received golden email for both my husband and 1 and 2 kids. It's a long journey.
> 
> Lodged 189 visa : 8/6/2017
> Uploaded all documents except my husband' functional English evidence.
> 4/8/17: First contact from CO asking for husband English or pay 2nd Vac payment.
> 4/8/17 : replied on the same day to request to pay 2nd vac payment.
> 
> 26/10 : received invoice to pay 2nd vac payment
> 27/10: paid
> 10/11: received receipt for 2nd vac
> 3/2/2018: granted


First, Congrats to your family! I have a similar case which I paid Vac2 on 29 Sep via BPAY, not via Immi's webite, so I did not receive the Immigration's receipt but only the receipt from Commonwealth bank. I emailed the GSM the bank' receipt and asked if the payment was successful months ago but no reply.
May I ask how you get the receipt from the Immigration? Is there any case my payment 4 months ago was not successful? Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

MelodyVan said:


> Hi all, so happy to announce today is the day.. Finally received golden email for both my husband and 1 and 2 kids. It's a long journey.
> 
> Lodged 189 visa : 8/6/2017
> Uploaded all documents except my husband' functional English evidence.
> 4/8/17: First contact from CO asking for husband English or pay 2nd Vac payment.
> 4/8/17 : replied on the same day to request to pay 2nd vac payment.
> 
> 26/10 : received invoice to pay 2nd vac payment
> 27/10: paid
> 10/11: received receipt for 2nd vac
> 3/2/2018: granted


Congratulations!


----------



## MelodyVan

huongto said:


> First, Congrats to your family! I have a similar case which I paid Vac2 on 29 Sep via BPAY, not via Immi's webite, so I did not receive the Immigration's receipt but only the receipt from Commonwealth bank. I emailed the GSM the bank' receipt and asked if the payment was successful months ago but no reply.
> May I ask how you get the receipt from the Immigration? Is there any case my payment 4 months ago was not successful? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I didn't pay via immi account too. I paid via Bpay. Supposed u will receive receipt from immigration too. Both acknowledgement letter and receipt. I made complaint before asking why I didn't receive receipt after I paid. Then they sent me the receipt. 

Did u receive acknowledgement letter after u sent them the bank receipt?


----------



## huongto

MelodyVan said:


> I didn't pay via immi account too. I paid via Bpay. Supposed u will receive receipt from immigration too. Both acknowledgement letter and receipt. I made complaint before asking why I didn't receive receipt after I paid. Then they sent me the receipt.
> 
> Did u receive acknowledgement letter after u sent them the bank receipt?


I didn't receive anything from the immi since the payment. So do you think I should call them to see if there's any problem? Do you have their number?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyVan

huongto said:


> I didn't receive anything from the immi since the payment. So do you think I should call them to see if there's any problem? Do you have their number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Don't call as I rang them before twice. They just ignored everything. I rang them and that lady said " sorry we cannot check the payment from our system here" " u just have to wait ". Do the complaint or feedback. They response to u very quick


----------



## huongto

MelodyVan said:


> Don't call as I rang them before twice. They just ignored everything. I rang them and that lady said " sorry we cannot check the payment from our system here" " u just have to wait ". Do the complaint or feedback. They response to u very quick


So I may submit the complaint. Thank you and wish the best for you and your family!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsharma17

Hi All,

I'm very happy to let you know guys that i received by Grant yesterday. I would really like to thank expatforum and members to make me aware of the immigration process and guide me wherever i got stuck.

Many thanks and good luck to all.

BR,
Rsharma


----------



## shekharsince1986

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very happy to let you know guys that i received by Grant yesterday. I would really like to thank expatforum and members to make me aware of the immigration process and guide me wherever i got stuck.
> 
> Many thanks and good luck to all.
> 
> BR,
> Rsharma


Good luck for journey ahead.

Please share your timelines.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35

Congratulations dear.

Please share ur lodgment date


----------



## klusarun

MelodyVan said:


> Hi all, so happy to announce today is the day.. Finally received golden email for both my husband and 1 and 2 kids. It's a long journey.
> 
> Lodged 189 visa : 8/6/2017
> Uploaded all documents except my husband' functional English evidence.
> 4/8/17: First contact from CO asking for husband English or pay 2nd Vac payment.
> 4/8/17 : replied on the same day to request to pay 2nd vac payment.
> 
> 26/10 : received invoice to pay 2nd vac payment
> 27/10: paid
> 10/11: received receipt for 2nd vac
> 3/2/2018: granted




Congrats


----------



## klusarun

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm very happy to let you know guys that i received by Grant yesterday. I would really like to thank expatforum and members to make me aware of the immigration process and guide me wherever i got stuck.
> 
> Many thanks and good luck to all.
> 
> BR,
> Rsharma




Congrats


----------



## mpathak9

Can you please let me know if I need to update DIBP with my first travel date? I am planning to make my first entry sometimes in may 2018.


----------



## NB

mpathak9 said:


> Can you please let me know if I need to update DIBP with my first travel date? I am planning to make my first entry sometimes in may 2018.


As long as it is within the IED given in the grant, no need

Cheers


----------



## mpathak9

Thanks


----------



## NuRa

Hi Members,

Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.

All the best for everyone.

My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )

20/05/2017- EOI

23/05/2017-Invite to apply

20/07/2017-Applied for visa

First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid

23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)

02/02/2018-Granted.


----------



## NuRa

*Granted*

Hi Members,

Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.

All the best for everyone.

My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )

20/05/2017- EOI

23/05/2017-Invite to apply

20/07/2017-Applied for visa

First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid

23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake :doh:, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)

02/02/2018-Granted.


----------



## nabzz

NuRa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )
> 
> 20/05/2017- EOI
> 
> 23/05/2017-Invite to apply
> 
> 20/07/2017-Applied for visa
> 
> First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid
> 
> 23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake :doh:, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)
> 
> 02/02/2018-Granted.


congrats! was the CO contact in august or september?


----------



## NuRa

In August only .

Sent from my HTC Desire 728 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

NuRa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )
> 
> 20/05/2017- EOI
> 
> 23/05/2017-Invite to apply
> 
> 20/07/2017-Applied for visa
> 
> First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid
> 
> 23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake :doh:, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)
> 
> 02/02/2018-Granted.


Congratulations mate, all the best !

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

NuRa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )
> 
> 20/05/2017- EOI
> 
> 23/05/2017-Invite to apply
> 
> 20/07/2017-Applied for visa
> 
> First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid
> 
> 23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)
> 
> 02/02/2018-Granted.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

NuRa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )
> 
> 
> 
> 20/05/2017- EOI
> 
> 
> 
> 23/05/2017-Invite to apply
> 
> 
> 
> 20/07/2017-Applied for visa
> 
> 
> 
> First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid
> 
> 
> 
> 23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake :doh:, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)
> 
> 
> 
> 02/02/2018-Granted.




Congrats


----------



## Arunaravind

Congratulations!!! 



NuRa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )
> 
> 20/05/2017- EOI
> 
> 23/05/2017-Invite to apply
> 
> 20/07/2017-Applied for visa
> 
> First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid
> 
> 23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)
> 
> 02/02/2018-Granted.


----------



## sikkandar

Do I need to upload my old passport also? I have 2 other old passports. One for wife name added. Other one for address change. So do I need to upload old passports also?


----------



## NB

sikkandar said:


> Do I need to upload my old passport also? I have 2 other old passports. One for wife name added. Other one for address change. So do I need to upload old passports also?


I uploaded them

Cheers


----------



## sikkandar

newbienz said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to upload my old passport also? I have 2 other old passports. One for wife name added. Other one for address change. So do I need to upload old passports also?
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded them
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks. And also do I need upload all the immigration stamp pages of passports?


----------



## NB

sikkandar said:


> Thanks. And also do I need upload all the immigration stamp pages of passports?


As I had just too many ( practically hundreds) I did not do It.
Also there were overlap and smudged.

If you have just a few, you may do it
It depends on you

Cheers


----------



## sikkandar

newbienz said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. And also do I need upload all the immigration stamp pages of passports?
> 
> 
> 
> As I had just too many ( practically hundreds) I did not do It.
> Also there were overlap and smudged.
> 
> If you have just a few, you may do it
> It depends on you
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you for your quick reply


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Guys,

Please help me out with below queries.
1. After applying for visa and uploading all documents on 19th January, I had an overseas leisure trip. Do I need to update this detail anywhere in my visa application?
In case yes, where and what documents do I need to upload?
2. I and my spouse have our old expired passports as well. Do I need to upload them?
3 Also I have US B1 Visa stamped on my old passport, should I scan and upload that along with immigration stamps?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me out with below queries.
> 1. After applying for visa and uploading all documents on 19th January, I had an overseas leisure trip. Do I need to update this detail anywhere in my visa application?
> In case yes, where and what documents do I need to upload?
> 2. I and my spouse have our old expired passports as well. Do I need to upload them?
> 3 Also I have US B1 Visa stamped on my old passport, should I scan and upload that along with immigration stamps?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


1. You have to enter this details in form 80. No need to upload any document for this.
2. I did this. But it's not a required document. Suggest you to upload all required docs first and then upload this. 
3. This is not required, but you can do it after uploading all required and mandatory docs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

gautamvbaindur said:


> 1. You have to enter this details in form 80. No need to upload any document for this.
> 2. I did this. But it's not a required document. Suggest you to upload all required docs first and then upload this.
> 3. This is not required, but you can do it after uploading all required and mandatory docs
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy...!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me out with below queries.
> 1. After applying for visa and uploading all documents on 19th January, I had an overseas leisure trip. Do I need to update this detail anywhere in my visa application?
> In case yes, where and what documents do I need to upload?
> 2. I and my spouse have our old expired passports as well. Do I need to upload them?
> 3 Also I have US B1 Visa stamped on my old passport, should I scan and upload that along with immigration stamps?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


1. I would not do anything

2. I uploaded old passport for both

3. I had too many Immigration and visa stamps so did not upload. If you have very few and clearly legible, you may do it. 
It may have only a marginal effect at best, if at all


Cheers


----------



## debeash

NuRa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )
> 
> 20/05/2017- EOI
> 
> 23/05/2017-Invite to apply
> 
> 20/07/2017-Applied for visa
> 
> First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid
> 
> 23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake :doh:, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)
> 
> 02/02/2018-Granted.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sikkandar said:


> Thanks. And also do I need upload all the immigration stamp pages of passports?


this is not required.

Try to provide relevant information. Saves COs time.


----------



## chibaba chacho

NuRa said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Happy to announce that i got my grant yesterday. Thanks for all the forum members for sorting out all the doubts during the application process.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> My time line: (Visa class 189, ANZSCO code 233311, 65 points )
> 
> 20/05/2017- EOI
> 
> 23/05/2017-Invite to apply
> 
> 20/07/2017-Applied for visa
> 
> First week of September- completed Medicals for me , my wife and kid
> 
> 23/08/2017- CO contact for wife's Degree certificate ( My mistake :doh:, as i thought i uploaded her degree certificate but actually forgot to do so.I uploaded only her medium of study proof but forgot to upload the degree certificate which caused me a delay of five months)
> 
> 02/02/2018-Granted.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Kamal 474 said:


> hello
> 
> people are surely getting grants in 4-5 working days after complaint in last 2 weeks.. here on the forum a guy got grant on 22 jan when he had complained on 19 jan.. just a weekend inbetween complaint and grant.. you can go back to 22/23 jan posts to see for yourself.. and this is crap when people say that its not their obligation to grant you within timeframes.. its not kindergarten, they are professionals and they have to keep targets in mind, i have seen 4/5 individuals getting grant recently after complaint.. if they wont respond positively(of which chances are very low), u can complaint to minister, u have paid the fee to them, its their job to comply to ur complaints and requests like service providers do to the customers.. go for it mate and complaint ASAP



I went through the link for raising a complaint. It has options to select. When I selected it is about VISA, then it takes me to immilogin only. It does not allow me to raise a complaint. Can someone please guide me through this.?


----------



## rohitash30

*AHC Call on Jan 11*

Hi All, 

I received the AHC call from Delhi on Jan 11,2018 after that there is no news. They told me to send 3 months of salary slips and bank statement which I did same day. 

I logged my application on Aug 4th,2017. Anything wrong with my application? The application status is received. 

Warm Regards,
Rohit


----------



## NB

rohitash30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the AHC call from Delhi on Jan 11,2018 after that there is no news. They told me to send 3 months of salary slips and bank statement which I did same day.
> 
> I logged my application on Aug 4th,2017. Anything wrong with my application? The application status is received.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Rohit


Verification call is quite common these days
Nothing to be worried about if you have not wrongly claimed any experience 

You have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant

You are in the sweet spot of 6 months when most grants are being issued currently 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Kamal 474 said:


> hello
> 
> people are surely getting grants in 4-5 working days after complaint in last 2 weeks.. here on the forum a guy got grant on 22 jan when he had complained on 19 jan.. just a weekend inbetween complaint and grant.. you can go back to 22/23 jan posts to see for yourself.. and this is crap when people say that its not their obligation to grant you within timeframes.. its not kindergarten, they are professionals and they have to keep targets in mind, i have seen 4/5 individuals getting grant recently after complaint.. if they wont respond positively(of which chances are very low), u can complaint to minister, u have paid the fee to them, its their job to comply to ur complaints and requests like service providers do to the customers.. go for it mate and complaint ASAP


It’s very easy to fire a gun from another persons shoulder
When it comes to one own , many would not fire it

We do not live in an ideal world
There can be repercussions in case of unnecessary complaints 

Also you have quoted about a few cases who got grant within a few days of complaints, but I also know several cases who complained, buy they did not get their grant even for months after that .
It may be just coincidence that they got the grants as they were ready to be issued and the complaints had nothing to do with it 

The members should wait patiently for their grant or CO contact instead of just raising the level of complaints to even minister as advised in the post


----------



## djdoller

newbienz said:


> Kamal 474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> people are surely getting grants in 4-5 working days after complaint in last 2 weeks.. here on the forum a guy got grant on 22 jan when he had complained on 19 jan.. just a weekend inbetween complaint and grant.. you can go back to 22/23 jan posts to see for yourself.. and this is crap when people say that its not their obligation to grant you within timeframes.. its not kindergarten, they are professionals and they have to keep targets in mind, i have seen 4/5 individuals getting grant recently after complaint.. if they wont respond positively(of which chances are very low), u can complaint to minister, u have paid the fee to them, its their job to comply to ur complaints and requests like service providers do to the customers.. go for it mate and complaint ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> It’s very easy to fire a gun from another persons shoulder
> When it comes to one own , many would not fire it
> 
> We do not live in an ideal world
> There can be repercussions in case of unnecessary complaints
> 
> Also you have quoted about a few cases who got grant within a few days of complaints, but I also know several cases who complained, buy they did not get their grant even for months after that .
> It may be just coincidence that they got the grants as they were ready to be issued and the complaints had nothing to do with it
> 
> The members should wait patiently for their grant or CO contact instead of just raising the level of complaints to even minister as advised in the post
Click to expand...

You are 100% correct newbienz. We can say it the coinsidence only. As dibp is working on time on each cases as far as there is not any complication.


----------



## rohitash30

newbienz said:


> Verification call is quite common these days
> Nothing to be worried about if you have not wrongly claimed any experience
> 
> You have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant
> 
> You are in the sweet spot of 6 months when most grants are being issued currently
> 
> Cheers



I have not claimed any experience wrongly. All are verified by HR and they can contact any HR , it will come true. Nice to hear that I am in sweet spot.


----------



## mandy2137

rohitash30 said:


> I have not claimed any experience wrongly. All are verified by HR and they can contact any HR , it will come true. Nice to hear that I am in sweet spot.


You dint claim any point for exp even then you are verified?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

rohitash30 said:


> I have not claimed any experience wrongly. All are verified by HR and they can contact any HR , it will come true. Nice to hear that I am in sweet spot.


Got it. You replied Newbeinz

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rohitash30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the AHC call from Delhi on Jan 11,2018 after that there is no news. They told me to send 3 months of salary slips and bank statement which I did same day.
> 
> 
> 
> I logged my application on Aug 4th,2017. Anything wrong with my application? The application status is received.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> Rohit




You are 
Within processing times. 

Based in the stats, after EV it takes 3-5 month to get a grant on average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitvirdi

Hello all
I am lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college from last 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
Will this experience be counted as mechanical engineer or it will fall under some other category?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## su2403

Hello All,

Happy to inform my wife (dependent applicant) and I were overwhelmed this morning to receive grant letters in our mailbox for our 189 application. No immi commencement mail, No CO Contact, No EV done. 
Really thank our fortunes for getting a direct grant and also, Many thanks to many people on this forum for updating their outcomes. Every time someone reported a new reason for CO Contact, I went back and ensured the relevant document was uploaded against my case as well - in the process ended uploading 59 documents against my file and 46 documents against my partner's file (did not claim points for partner).

My timeline as below:
Age: 30 points
03-Sep-2017: Applied for ACS Skill Assessment (ANZSCO: 261311)
17-Oct-2017: Positive Skill assessment (Assessed 3+ Oz work experience - 10 points | Graduation - 15 points)
05-Nov-2017: PTE-A (L90; S83; R87; W90) - 20 Points 
09-Nov-2017: Received ITA (75 points - 261311)
10-Nov-2017: Received AFP (Australia Federal Police) PCC 
10-Nov-2017: Received India PCC
16-Nov-2017: Application fee paid and Lodged
21-Nov-2017: Medicals completed
27-Nov-2017: Medicals cleared on the Immiaccount portal
Uploaded all documents that had warranted a CO Contact as reported on this forum - including form 1281, form 47a (dependent), etc.
05-Feb-2018: Direct grant received.

IED: 09-Nov-2018
Did I apply through Agent: NO


----------



## nithin.raghav

*non-migrating immediate family members*

Hi Experts,

Is it necessary to add your non-migrating immediate family members (parents & sibling of both you and wife) while applying visa. Apart from me and wife who are migrating I have added 6 other members in the list. Will it be an issue, and primarily was it required.? Highly appreciate your response. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## andreyx108b

nithin.raghav said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is it necessary to add your non-migrating immediate family members (parents & sibling of both you and wife) while applying visa. Apart from me and wife who are migrating I have added 6 other members in the list. Will it be an issue, and primarily was it required.? Highly appreciate your response.
> 
> Regards,
> Nithin


no. mention them in the form 80 and 1221


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Confused here*



andreyx108b said:


> no. mention them in the form 80 and 1221


Thanks for the quick reply. I have already mentioned their details in form 80 and 1221, but apart from that I have also mentioned them in the list of non-migrating family members while applying the visa too. 

"No", here from your answer, does that mean.. it is not an issue or not to mention them while applying the visa?


----------



## nithin.raghav

Hi Experts,

By mistake I added my non-migrating immediate family members (parents & sibling of both me and wife) while applying visa. Apart from me and wife who are migrating, I have added 6 other non migrating members in the list. Will it be an issue, and primarily was it required.? appreciate the response. I have their details in form 80 and 1221, will they ask me for their PCC too.. 

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## Heprex

nithin.raghav said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I have already mentioned their details in form 80 and 1221, but apart from that I have also mentioned them in the list of non-migrating family members while applying the visa too.
> 
> "No", here from your answer, does that mean.. it is not an issue or not to mention them while applying the visa?


Hello,

Parents or siblings or in-laws do not qualify as MoFU or member of family unit as per definition. Only spouse or children. Therefore, you should not include them in your application. Include them in form 80 or 1221 only.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

The best thing you can do is inform them immediately by doing "notification of incorrect answers".

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b

nithin.raghav said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I have already mentioned their details in form 80 and 1221, but apart from that I have also mentioned them in the list of non-migrating family members while applying the visa too.
> 
> "No", here from your answer, does that mean.. it is not an issue or not to mention them while applying the visa?


you will need to remove them, they are not eligible to apply.


----------



## sumitvirdi

sumitvirdi said:


> Hello all
> I am lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college from last 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
> Will this experience be counted as mechanical engineer or it will fall under some other category?
> Thanks in advance.


Experts pl help!!


----------



## nithin.raghav

*How to remove them*



andreyx108b said:


> you will need to remove them, they are not eligible to apply.


Hi Andrey,

Thank you. Since I have already submitted the visa, Is it possible to remove them and how?

Regards,
Nithin


----------



## andreyx108b

su2403 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to inform my wife (dependent applicant) and I were overwhelmed this morning to receive grant letters in our mailbox for our 189 application. No immi commencement mail, No CO Contact, No EV done.
> Really thank our fortunes for getting a direct grant and also, Many thanks to many people on this forum for updating their outcomes. Every time someone reported a new reason for CO Contact, I went back and ensured the relevant document was uploaded against my case as well - in the process ended uploading 59 documents against my file and 46 documents against my partner's file (did not claim points for partner).
> 
> My timeline as below:
> Age: 30 points
> 03-Sep-2017: Applied for ACS Skill Assessment (ANZSCO: 261311)
> 17-Oct-2017: Positive Skill assessment (Assessed 3+ Oz work experience - 10 points | Graduation - 15 points)
> 05-Nov-2017: PTE-A (L90; S83; R87; W90) - 20 Points
> 09-Nov-2017: Received ITA (75 points - 261311)
> 10-Nov-2017: Received AFP (Australia Federal Police) PCC
> 10-Nov-2017: Received India PCC
> 16-Nov-2017: Application fee paid and Lodged
> 21-Nov-2017: Medicals completed
> 27-Nov-2017: Medicals cleared on the Immiaccount portal
> Uploaded all documents that had warranted a CO Contact as reported on this forum - including form 1281, form 47a (dependent), etc.
> 05-Feb-2018: Direct grant received.
> 
> IED: 09-Nov-2018
> Did I apply through Agent: NO




Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## su2403

*Thank you!*



andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!


----------



## ravinder.529

Hi Friends,
CO has contacted me on 18th January 2018 for some addition docs for me and for my spouse.
I am ready with my docs but my spouse docs will not be ready by 28th day.

My question is, How do I request for time extension ? Should I upload mine docs and send mail for extension for spouse docs ?
Or should I only write mail to them for extension and upload all the docs after that ?
In that case, do I need to press information provided button on immiaccount ?


----------



## khanb

andreyx108b said:


> su2403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to inform my wife (dependent applicant) and I were overwhelmed this morning to receive grant letters in our mailbox for our 189 application. No immi commencement mail, No CO Contact, No EV done.
> Really thank our fortunes for getting a direct grant and also, Many thanks to many people on this forum for updating their outcomes. Every time someone reported a new reason for CO Contact, I went back and ensured the relevant document was uploaded against my case as well - in the process ended uploading 59 documents against my file and 46 documents against my partner's file (did not claim points for partner).
> 
> My timeline as below:
> Age: 30 points
> 03-Sep-2017: Applied for ACS Skill Assessment (ANZSCO: 261311)
> 17-Oct-2017: Positive Skill assessment (Assessed 3+ Oz work experience - 10 points | Graduation - 15 points)
> 05-Nov-2017: PTE-A (L90; S83; R87; W90) - 20 Points
> 09-Nov-2017: Received ITA (75 points - 261311)
> 10-Nov-2017: Received AFP (Australia Federal Police) PCC
> 10-Nov-2017: Received India PCC
> 16-Nov-2017: Application fee paid and Lodged
> 21-Nov-2017: Medicals completed
> 27-Nov-2017: Medicals cleared on the Immiaccount portal
> Uploaded all documents that had warranted a CO Contact as reported on this forum - including form 1281, form 47a (dependent), etc.
> 05-Feb-2018: Direct grant received.
> 
> IED: 09-Nov-2018
> Did I apply through Agent: NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hi,

Just out of curiosity, were u in Australia when u applied. Im asking this coz i too had applied on 4th November offshore. However i havent receivwd any kind of response till now. Im starting to get worried. 
On a different note, if anyone could confirm whether total points have any effect on the final application as i had 65 only


----------



## andreyx108b

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi Friends,
> CO has contacted me on 18th January 2018 for some addition docs for me and for my spouse.
> I am ready with my docs but my spouse docs will not be ready by 28th day.
> 
> My question is, How do I request for time extension ? Should I upload mine docs and send mail for extension for spouse docs ?
> Or should I only write mail to them for extension and upload all the docs after that ?
> In that case, do I need to press information provided button on immiaccount ?




I would send an email (to have evidence) with what you have now and explain what and why are you waiting for and when upload it. Once its done upload via immi account press IP button, then also send copy via email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

khanb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, were u in Australia when u applied. Im asking this coz i too had applied on 4th November offshore. However i havent receivwd any kind of response till now. Im starting to get worried.
> On a different note, if anyone could confirm whether total points have any effect on the final application as i had 65 only




Its not parallel processing for each, there are a few variables 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi Friends,
> CO has contacted me on 18th January 2018 for some addition docs for me and for my spouse.
> I am ready with my docs but my spouse docs will not be ready by 28th day.
> 
> My question is, How do I request for time extension ? Should I upload mine docs and send mail for extension for spouse docs ?
> Or should I only write mail to them for extension and upload all the docs after that ?
> In that case, do I need to press information provided button on immiaccount ?


I would upload at least all the documents available with me and then ask for time extensions for the spouse documents
Simply asking for time extensions would not be sufficient. I would give evidence that I have taken action to procure the documents and the delay is from the agency side from whom I am supposed to get the document

Till I upload all the documents including spouse, I would not press the IP button

Cheers


----------



## ravinder.529

andreyx108b said:


> I would send an email (to have evidence) with what you have now and explain what and why are you waiting for and when upload it. Once its done upload via immi account press IP button, then also send copy via email
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks For reply,
Step 1. As I understand, I will send a detail extension requesting mail explaining my 
situation and will attach the available docs.
Step 2. After that, I will upload the available docs in Immiaccount and will press 
information provided button.

Pl correct me If I am wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks For reply,
> 
> Step 1. As I understand, I will send a detail extension requesting mail explaining my
> 
> situation and will attach the available docs.
> 
> Step 2. After that, I will upload the available docs in Immiaccount and will press
> 
> information provided button.
> 
> 
> 
> Pl correct me If I am wrong.




Press IP when full set of docs is ready, the rest is roght


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

andreyx108b said:


> Press IP when full set of docs is ready, the rest is roght
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

ravinder.529 said:


> Ok Thanks


All the best mate!


----------



## ravinder.529

newbienz said:


> I would upload at least all the documents available with me and then ask for time extensions for the spouse documents
> Simply asking for time extensions would not be sufficient. I would give evidence that I have taken action to procure the documents and the delay is from the agency side from whom I am supposed to get the document
> 
> Till I upload all the documents including spouse, I would not press the IP button
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I will upload mine docs and will send mail for extension for spouse docs with evidence . And will press IP button Once I upload spouse docs as well.

I have One question, My spouse docs can come at any time and I would like to wait till 26th day. If I don't get till 26th day then I will mail for extension.

Is it safe to wait till 26th day ? because I will have 2 days buffer only.


----------



## NB

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks, I will upload mine docs and will send mail for extension for spouse docs with evidence . And will press IP button Once I upload spouse docs as well.
> 
> I have One question, My spouse docs can come at any time and I would like to wait till 26th day. If I don't get till 26th day then I will mail for extension.
> 
> Is it safe to wait till 26th day ? because I will have 2 days buffer only.


It’s a question of how confident you are 
It is better to err on the side of caution, is my motto

Apply for extension, but the moment you get them, upload them and press the IP button.
In case delayed, you are safe
The CO will get a message that the file is ready for his processing 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

ravinder.529 said:


> Thanks, I will upload mine docs and will send mail for extension for spouse docs with evidence . And will press IP button Once I upload spouse docs as well.
> 
> I have One question, My spouse docs can come at any time and I would like to wait till 26th day. If I don't get till 26th day then I will mail for extension.
> 
> Is it safe to wait till 26th day ? because I will have 2 days buffer only.


It is safe to wait. 

I've never seen CO refuses to wait... so nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## auslover35

Hi guys

Morning at what indian time mostly the grant mail is coming. Just asking for curiosity.


----------



## andreyx108b

auslover35 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Morning at what indian time mostly the grant mail is coming. Just asking for curiosity.


there is no fixed time.


----------



## su2403

*offshore applicant*



khanb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, were u in Australia when u applied. Im asking this coz i too had applied on 4th November offshore. However i havent receivwd any kind of response till now. Im starting to get worried.
> On a different note, if anyone could confirm whether total points have any effect on the final application as i had 65 only


Hello,

No, I'm an offshore applicant and honestly I was worried as well about the file not getting picked up in an order. 

Not really sure how DIBP picks up cases for processing.

Nevertheless, I hope you hear a good news soon on the outcome of your application!


----------



## andreyx108b

su2403 said:


> Hello,
> 
> No, I'm an offshore applicant and honestly I was worried as well about the file not getting picked up in an order.
> 
> Not really sure how DIBP picks up cases for processing.
> 
> Nevertheless, I hope you hear a good news soon on the outcome of your application!


they dont pick in sequential order, no... but there is a pattern it can be easily tracked.


----------



## reyno_obrien

andreyx108b said:


> they dont pick in sequential order, no... but there is a pattern it can be easily tracked.


What is the pattern? if you can share details please... i am 16th Nov applicant and the anxiety is killing me! 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

reyno_obrien said:


> What is the pattern? if you can share details please... i am 16th Nov applicant and the anxiety is killing me!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


I canot provide references to the web-site here. Sorry. Try to google.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi Friends,
> CO has contacted me on 18th January 2018 for some addition docs for me and for my spouse.
> I am ready with my docs but my spouse docs will not be ready by 28th day.
> 
> My question is, How do I request for time extension ? Should I upload mine docs and send mail for extension for spouse docs ?
> Or should I only write mail to them for extension and upload all the docs after that ?
> In that case, do I need to press information provided button on immiaccount ?


can you tell what additional documents they have asked, for you and your wife.


----------



## richardsibanda84

hello everyone
After furnishing the CO with the required documents how long does it take before a decision is made on ones"s application.


----------



## NB

richardsibanda84 said:


> hello everyone
> After furnishing the CO with the required documents how long does it take before a decision is made on ones"s application.


May be tomorrow..maybe 1 year
No one can really say for sure but if one were to guess, 4/5 months it would be

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt

richardsibanda84 said:


> hello everyone
> After furnishing the CO with the required documents how long does it take before a decision is made on ones"s application.




No one knows. It’s just waiting game. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

andreyx108b said:


> they dont pick in sequential order, no... but there is a pattern it can be easily tracked.


I guess you are referring to the Immi Tracker. But, if you could please educate me on how to use the tracker to identify the pattern it would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Kamal 474

newbienz said:


> It’s very easy to fire a gun from another persons shoulder
> When it comes to one own , many would not fire it
> 
> We do not live in an ideal world
> There can be repercussions in case of unnecessary complaints
> 
> Also you have quoted about a few cases who got grant within a few days of complaints, but I also know several cases who complained, buy they did not get their grant even for months after that .
> It may be just coincidence that they got the grants as they were ready to be issued and the complaints had nothing to do with it
> 
> The members should wait patiently for their grant or CO contact instead of just raising the level of complaints to even minister as advised in the post


 Mate
i am not firing anything.. perhaps its you who keep boasting about your golden 15 days wait for grant and thinking all others are some jokers who dont know anything.. neither do u work in DIBP that u can be so affirmative and pessimistic about everything at the same time.. there is no unnecessary complaint, perhaps u were lucky enough to have found a very lenient CO or a best time to lodge visa that you didnt have to go through this agonising pain.. this fact doesnt make u a hotshot, but a lucky one only... coming back to complaint, people are getting grants after complaints.. they have the right to complaint when they are genuine people, i was merely suggesting him the right path, let him try that, if he is not successful, he can come back and declare u a winner, as for me i would only like him to have grant whether i win or loose.. coz i know it hurts when a person is in this uncertain wait.. dont stop anyone from using his right and come out of this all laidback attitude because u had grant in 15 days... cheers


----------



## Kamal 474

andreyx108b said:


> I would send an email (to have evidence) with what you have now and explain what and why are you waiting for and when upload it. Once its done upload via immi account press IP button, then also send copy via email
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thats not the procedure at all mate... plz dont misguide of something you dont know.. he will have to fill form 1023 by going to immiaccount, and fill in correction of wrong answers by update us.. another thing Mr expert, there is no IP button before CO contact.. regrads


----------



## andreyx108b

sujitswaroop said:


> I guess you are referring to the Immi Tracker. But, if you could please educate me on how to use the tracker to identify the pattern it would be helpful. Thanks.




There are some tutorials on youtube, let me ping you a pm with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamal 474 said:


> Thats not the procedure at all mate... plz dont misguide of something you dont know.. he will have to fill form 1023 by going to immiaccount, and fill in correction of wrong answers by update us.. another thing Mr expert, there is no IP button before CO contact.. regrads




I guess you kay not know or misunderstood the process. The above process is used and tested over prolonged period of time and advised by Call center staff and agents to follow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamal 474 said:


> Thats not the procedure at all mate... plz dont misguide of something you dont know.. he will have to fill form 1023 by going to immiaccount, and fill in correction of wrong answers by update us.. another thing Mr expert, there is no IP button before CO contact.. regrads




Do they have notify of what with 1023?) that they are waiting for PCC? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamal 474 said:


> Mate
> i am not firing anything.. perhaps its you who keep boasting about your golden 15 days wait for grant and thinking all others are some jokers who dont know anything.. neither do u work in DIBP that u can be so affirmative and pessimistic about everything at the same time.. there is no unnecessary complaint, perhaps u were lucky enough to have found a very lenient CO or a best time to lodge visa that you didnt have to go through this agonising pain.. this fact doesnt make u a hotshot, but a lucky one only... coming back to complaint, people are getting grants after complaints.. they have the right to complaint when they are genuine people, i was merely suggesting him the right path, let him try that, if he is not successful, he can come back and declare u a winner, as for me i would only like him to have grant whether i win or loose.. coz i know it hurts when a person is in this uncertain wait.. dont stop anyone from using his right and come out of this all laidback attitude because u had grant in 15 days... cheers




To add my bit 15 days are normal waits for onshore applicants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

andreyx108b said:


> I guess you kay not know or misunderstood the process. The above process is used and tested over prolonged period of time and advised by Call center staff and agents to follow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir.. i completely understand it and call centre guys would not advice against a simple tool they have created themselves called UPDATE US.. whose sole purpose is for this very reason.. i have tested this myself and these days its followed same way.. things have changed from what they were before.. it might be new for you.. cheers


----------



## navy

Hi,

One question. What is significant of date 10-OCT-2017 that mentioned under GSM SkillSelect allocation information for 189 visa under priority group 4.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications


----------



## andreyx108b

navy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> One question. What is significant of date 10-OCT-2017 that mentioned under GSM SkillSelect allocation information for 189 visa under priority group 4.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...es-for-general-skilled-migration-applications




Its just a processing date, the earliest processing date for group 4 as per last update. 

This applies to complete applications only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

Ismail_Aus said:


> I went through the link for raising a complaint. It has options to select. When I selected it is about VISA, then it takes me to immilogin only. It does not allow me to raise a complaint. Can someone please guide me through this.?


bro follow this link... its works

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


----------



## andreyx108b

Kamal 474 said:


> bro follow this link... its works
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service


Complaining does not help, only patience


----------



## austimmiacnt

I agree with you . Just getting grant in 15 days doesn’t make anyone expert. Unfortunately some people self boast themselves a lot without looking at other person’s pain. These days it is taking 6 months for many people , some people are getting grant within 40 days as some of my friends got it recently. This waiting period is quite frustrating for most of us.
Everyone has right to complaint esp if it is taking longer than 6 months. There is nothing wrong with that. 
During this stressful period , positive attitude helps a lot rather than paying attention to negativity. 



Kamal 474 said:


> Mate
> i am not firing anything.. perhaps its you who keep boasting about your golden 15 days wait for grant and thinking all others are some jokers who dont know anything.. neither do u work in DIBP that u can be so affirmative and pessimistic about everything at the same time.. there is no unnecessary complaint, perhaps u were lucky enough to have found a very lenient CO or a best time to lodge visa that you didnt have to go through this agonising pain.. this fact doesnt make u a hotshot, but a lucky one only... coming back to complaint, people are getting grants after complaints.. they have the right to complaint when they are genuine people, i was merely suggesting him the right path, let him try that, if he is not successful, he can come back and declare u a winner, as for me i would only like him to have grant whether i win or loose.. coz i know it hurts when a person is in this uncertain wait.. dont stop anyone from using his right and come out of this all laidback attitude because u had grant in 15 days... cheers







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

austimmiacnt said:


> I agree with you . Just getting grant in 15 days doesn’t make anyone expert. Unfortunately some people self boast themselves a lot without looking at other person’s pain. These days it is taking 6 months for many people , some people are getting grant within 40 days as some of my friends got it recently. This waiting period is quite frustrating for most of us.
> Everyone has right to complaint esp if it is taking longer than 6 months. There is nothing wrong with that.
> During this stressful period , positive attitude helps a lot rather than paying attention to negativity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am not criticising just wondering how can he be granted in 15 days? According to his signature he applied in July 2017 and granted in September 2017, isn't it more than 15 days?

"EOI June 17 | Applied July 17 | Grant Sep 2017 -15 Days"


----------



## austimmiacnt

maybe it was special computer that processed his application.it's possible though as there is no fixed timeline when it comes to grant.



MohAdnan said:


> I am not criticising just wondering how can he be granted in 15 days? According to his signature he applied in July 2017 and granted in September 2017, isn't it more than 15 days?
> 
> "EOI June 17 | Applied July 17 | Grant Sep 2017 -15 Days"


----------



## andreyx108b

austimmiacnt said:


> I agree with you . Just getting grant in 15 days doesn’t make anyone expert. Unfortunately some people self boast themselves a lot without looking at other person’s pain. These days it is taking 6 months for many people , some people are getting grant within 40 days as some of my friends got it recently. This waiting period is quite frustrating for most of us.
> Everyone has right to complaint esp if it is taking longer than 6 months. There is nothing wrong with that.
> During this stressful period , positive attitude helps a lot rather than paying attention to negativity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Again, guys, 15 days is a normal wait for onshore applicants, we have seen even 6 days and 4 days grants for onshore, nothing unusual. 

this forum has no experts, just re-posters of the info which has been repeated 1000000 times. 

Grant takes time... but enjoy the time while you wait, so many things to do and the time will pas quickly


----------



## huongto

MelodyVan said:


> Don't call as I rang them before twice. They just ignored everything. I rang them and that lady said " sorry we cannot check the payment from our system here" " u just have to wait ". Do the complaint or feedback. They response to u very quick


It's 2 business days since I made a complaint on their website but no response. Feeling disappointed.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCH

I received my grant yesterday and it was a direct grant after 65 days.
I lodge my 190 application on 28th November and it was granted yesterday.

I want to thank you guys for helping me through the process. 

Cheers !!


----------



## lingling

NCH said:


> I received my grant yesterday and it was a direct grant after 65 days.
> I lodge my 190 application on 28th November and it was granted yesterday.
> 
> I want to thank you guys for helping me through the process.
> 
> Cheers !!


Congrats! Are u onshore or offshore? Skill?


----------



## andreyx108b

NCH said:


> I received my grant yesterday and it was a direct grant after 65 days.
> 
> I lodge my 190 application on 28th November and it was granted yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank you guys for helping me through the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !!




Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

su2403 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to inform my wife (dependent applicant) and I were overwhelmed this morning to receive grant letters in our mailbox for our 189 application. No immi commencement mail, No CO Contact, No EV done.
> Really thank our fortunes for getting a direct grant and also, Many thanks to many people on this forum for updating their outcomes. Every time someone reported a new reason for CO Contact, I went back and ensured the relevant document was uploaded against my case as well - in the process ended uploading 59 documents against my file and 46 documents against my partner's file (did not claim points for partner).
> 
> My timeline as below:
> Age: 30 points
> 03-Sep-2017: Applied for ACS Skill Assessment (ANZSCO: 261311)
> 17-Oct-2017: Positive Skill assessment (Assessed 3+ Oz work experience - 10 points | Graduation - 15 points)
> 05-Nov-2017: PTE-A (L90; S83; R87; W90) - 20 Points
> 09-Nov-2017: Received ITA (75 points - 261311)
> 10-Nov-2017: Received AFP (Australia Federal Police) PCC
> 10-Nov-2017: Received India PCC
> 16-Nov-2017: Application fee paid and Lodged
> 21-Nov-2017: Medicals completed
> 27-Nov-2017: Medicals cleared on the Immiaccount portal
> Uploaded all documents that had warranted a CO Contact as reported on this forum - including form 1281, form 47a (dependent), etc.
> 05-Feb-2018: Direct grant received.
> 
> IED: 09-Nov-2018
> Did I apply through Agent: NO


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

NCH said:


> I received my grant yesterday and it was a direct grant after 65 days.
> I lodge my 190 application on 28th November and it was granted yesterday.
> 
> I want to thank you guys for helping me through the process.
> 
> Cheers !!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpha7

Dear Members,

The timeline of 5 to 8 month is from when the application is lodged or from CO contact date

Another thought these days I see less of grants for CO contact cases (based on immitracker) any comments on the above.

Best of luck to all waiting for grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

alpha7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> The timeline of 5 to 8 month is from when the application is lodged or from CO contact date
> 
> Another thought these days I see less of grants for CO contact cases (based on immitracker) any comments on the above.
> 
> Best of luck to all waiting for grant.


Please note there are less visa applications as per invite trend. Therefore, the number of grants and CO contacts will be lower. 

However, it is 6-8 months after lodge. 

Usually, each CO contact delays the grant by 3-5 months.


----------



## auslover35

Guys 

Recieved grant letter today morning for me, wife and my kid. Thanks to all folk members for good support. My ied is 9 November 2018. Folks waiting for grant will get the golden mail very soon. Many many thanks to all.


----------



## alpha7

andreyx108b said:


> alpha7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> The timeline of 5 to 8 month is from when the application is lodged or from CO contact date
> 
> Another thought these days I see less of grants for CO contact cases (based on immitracker) any comments on the above.
> 
> Best of luck to all waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note there are less visa applications as per invite trend. Therefore, the number of grants and CO contacts will be lower.
> 
> However, it is 6-8 months after lodge.
> 
> Usually, each CO contact delays the grant by 3-5 months.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply
Does the CO contact delay the procedure by 3-5 months additionally to the average time taken of 6-8 months after lodge.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

Hi, can someone advise me on form 47a for dependent. Is it a mandatory document to upload along with other documents? On what case is this document required? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## pkk0574

auslover35 said:


> Guys
> 
> Recieved grant letter today morning for me, wife and my kid. Thanks to all folk members for good support. My ied is 9 November 2018. Folks waiting for grant will get the golden mail very soon. Many many thanks to all.




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## su2403

*Thank you!*



debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!


----------



## klusarun

auslover35 said:


> Guys
> 
> Recieved grant letter today morning for me, wife and my kid. Thanks to all folk members for good support. My ied is 9 November 2018. Folks waiting for grant will get the golden mail very soon. Many many thanks to all.




Congrats


----------



## austimmiacnt

NCH said:


> I received my grant yesterday and it was a direct grant after 65 days.
> 
> I lodge my 190 application on 28th November and it was granted yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank you guys for helping me through the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !!




Congratulations on your grant. During the process , did you receive automated immi commencement email?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Actually, i have applied on visa category 189 Oct 17, since then i am waiting.
I haven't applied the 190 (70 +5), is it fine if i can apply now?


----------



## shekharsince1986

mohitkashyap said:


> Actually, i have applied on visa category 189 Oct 17, since then i am waiting.
> I haven't applied the 190 (70 +5), is it fine if i can apply now?


Pay for 2 visa applications? is it possible? I need newbeinz here 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Guys for CO contact still the trend is same. Receiving grant after approx 100days of CO contact. Antone received the grant recently for a CO contact of November 1st Week ?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Is it 100 days after co contact or 100 days after you press information provided button or 100 days counting from the day the 28 day period ends?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

100days after you pressed IP button.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Currently there is no such trend it appears as Grant has slown down a lot in recent weeks
Also, as per immitracker they are still in Sept CO Cases.

Only 12 Cases with CO Contact in OCT has got grant so far in DEC/JAN...


----------



## andreyx108b

mohitkashyap said:


> Actually, i have applied on visa category 189 Oct 17, since then i am waiting.
> I haven't applied the 190 (70 +5), is it fine if i can apply now?


you have lodged your visa already.... you need to wait.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

bhagat.dabas said:


> Currently there is no such trend it appears as Grant has slown down a lot in recent weeks
> Also, as per immitracker they are still in Sept CO Cases.
> 
> Only 12 Cases with CO Contact in OCT has got grant so far in DEC/JAN...


Ya things are moving quiet slow these days. Not sure if people are still on holidays..Lets see when our chance comes...


----------



## bhagat.dabas

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Ya things are moving quiet slow these days. Not sure if people are still on holidays..Lets see when our chance comes...


Your Signature shows a gap of 60 days between CO Contact and information provided.

Isnt it should be within 28 days ?


----------



## andreyx108b

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Ya things are moving quiet slow these days. Not sure if people are still on holidays..Lets see when our chance comes...


I think they are moving ok...


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

bhagat.dabas said:


> Your Signature shows a gap of 60 days between CO Contact and information provided.
> 
> Isnt it should be within 28 days ?


Its 2 days of CO contact IP button pressed.


----------



## andreyx108b

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Its 2 days of CO contact IP button pressed.


American date format


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

andreyx108b said:


> I think they are moving ok...


If compared with last year they are very slow. I can see grant given last year within 30-40 days of CO contact during first 6 months.


----------



## andreyx108b

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> If compared with last year they are very slow. I can see grant given last year within 30-40 days of CO contact during first 6 months.


processing overall has slowed down, but not as dead as it was in april-august last year... when we saw few grants a month.


----------



## nabzz

Ive seen a few November CO contact cases getting grants in Jan and Feb '18. The trend is ranging from 75-120 days after CO contact as per the immitracker cases. I'm guessing Immitracker does not calculate from the response to CO date. Theres also a very slight trend...and that could merely be a coincidence.....but from what I saw theres a day on immitracker when the grants are direct and then theres a day where its majority CO contacts getting grants.


----------



## jameel237

Regarding change of passport of minor after visa grant

Hello Guys ...

I have renewed passport of my daughter after visa grant. I am filling form 929. But in section D of form it is asking for applicant signature. How can i do this as she is only 4 years old.
Please help...


----------



## mankman

andreyx108b said:


> I think they are moving ok...


How it is ok my friend.. They are giving at least 600 invitations per month and 100 to 150 odd Grants..Don't know why they are at snail pace..If their intention is to not give more grants then they should stop giving invitations also.


----------



## mankman

jameel237 said:


> Regarding change of passport of minor after visa grant
> 
> Hello Guys ...
> 
> I have renewed passport of my daughter after visa grant. I am filling form 929. But in section D of form it is asking for applicant signature. How can i do this as she is only 4 years old.
> Please help...


Thumb impression will suffice your requirement


----------



## andreyx108b

mankman said:


> How it is ok my friend.. They are giving at least 600 invitations per month and 100 to 150 odd Grants..Don't know why they are at snail pace..If their intention is to not give more grants then they should stop giving invitations also.


if on tracker there more than 100 grants each month, in real terms it is minimum 1000 grants per month.


----------



## mankman

andreyx108b said:


> if on tracker there more than 100 grants each month, in real terms it is minimum 1000 grants per month.


If this is the case then the Gap for invitation and Grant should be very narrow...which is not now..instead the gap is growing


----------



## andreyx108b

mankman said:


> If this is the case then the Gap for invitation and Grant should be very narrow...which is not now..instead the gap is growing


Your calculations are somewhere incorrect  

They dont follow 1000 = 1000 grants per months. Previously, round invited 2000+, states invite on top of that, etc. Its not as simple as 1000 invites will be 1000 grants each months.


----------



## austimmiacnt

Guys immitracker is just sample of few applications, however it allows us to give estimated processing time nowadays. In my personal opinion, I noticed average time to get grant is 75 days for a direct grant or straightforward application. Further delay is possible if case officer request for additional documents . Things are moving at least , some people got grant who applied in last 10 days of November. As you may have noticed there is significant delay in ITA also , they are doing this to make all previous backlog is cleared before new applicants apply for visa. Honestly speaking, it’s all luck and waiting game in last stage and we have no control over expected time in getting grant. All we can do is to keep our application ‘decision ready’ to avoid significant delays. I’m having sleepless nights and reached to conclusion that this process requires lot of patience and calmity. All the best to those who are waiting for grant. Keep praying  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

auslover35 said:


> Guys
> 
> Recieved grant letter today morning for me, wife and my kid. Thanks to all folk members for good support. My ied is 9 November 2018. Folks waiting for grant will get the golden mail very soon. Many many thanks to all.




Did you have employment verification done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jameel237 said:


> Regarding change of passport of minor after visa grant
> 
> Hello Guys ...
> 
> I have renewed passport of my daughter after visa grant. I am filling form 929. But in section D of form it is asking for applicant signature. How can i do this as she is only 4 years old.
> Please help...




You sign as responsible adult 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35

pkk0574 said:


> Did you have employment verification done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No employment verification was there for me. In my case i know that there is a very less chance of verification, Because i claimed with 75 points and experience point was only 5. Means 75 minus 5 is 70 which is also enough for getting invitation. its only just my assumption.


----------



## sujitswaroop

andreyx108b said:


> There are some tutorials on youtube, let me ping you a pm with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andreyx108b
When you have time can you please send me the links to the tutorials on youtube. Thanks.


----------



## sujitswaroop

*@@andreyx108b*



andreyx108b said:


> There are some tutorials on youtube, let me ping you a pm with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andreyx108b
When you have time can you please send me the links to the tutorials on youtube. Thanks.


----------



## utchey

What happens to someone that applied since end October without Co contact till date will it still take longer time.






andreyx108b said:


> Please note there are less visa applications as per invite trend. Therefore, the number of grants and CO contacts will be lower.
> 
> However, it is 6-8 months after lodge.
> 
> Usually, each CO contact delays the grant by 3-5 months.


----------



## jameel237

Quote:
Originally Posted by jameel237 View Post
Regarding change of passport of minor after visa grant



> Hello Guys ...
> 
> I have renewed passport of my daughter after visa grant. I am filling form 929. But in section D of form it is asking for applicant signature. How can i do this as she is only 4 years old.
> Please help...
> 
> 
> You sign as responsible adult



Thank for reply Mankman and andreyx108b...By reasonable adult you mean I can sign on my daughters behalf on the space provided for signature.


----------



## NB

utchey said:


> What happens to someone that applied since end October without Co contact till date will it still take longer time.


You have no option but to wait for CO contact or grant
No one can predict

Cheers


----------



## farahnisar

*Non migrating family members*

Hi guys, 
I got my invite in January for 189 and I'm now in the middle of my visa application. I wanted some clarification for the Non migrating family members clause. The official definition for non-migrating family memebers is: 

"Non-migrating members of the family unit

Include any member of your family unit who would normally be included in this application but who does not require a visa. This member of your family unit may not be migrating to Australia or they may hold Australian citizenship.

There are further questions on the partner visa forms to gather information about the applicant's extended family members.

In some circumstances, this member of the family unit will be required to undergo health and character clearances.

This member of your family unit may wish to migrate later but must be aware that they will need to meet visa eligibility requirements in their own right at that time unless they meet visa requirements as part of this application and can travel within the validity of the visa.

A family member who already holds a valid visa or Australian Citizenship who may be travelling to Australia for residence with the family unit will not need to be included in the family migration application. However, they should be recorded as non-migrating members of your family unit.

Note: If this non-migrating member of your family unit does not hold a passport then enter their name and date of birth but leave the passport details questions blank."

Now, my mother is my immediate family member living with me, but she already has Australian PR. Do I need to add her details as the non-migrating family member? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kamal 474

farahnisar said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my invite in January for 189 and I'm now in the middle of my visa application. I wanted some clarification for the Non migrating family members clause. The official definition for non-migrating family memebers is:
> 
> "Non-migrating members of the family unit
> 
> Include any member of your family unit who would normally be included in this application but who does not require a visa. This member of your family unit may not be migrating to Australia or they may hold Australian citizenship.
> 
> There are further questions on the partner visa forms to gather information about the applicant's extended family members.
> 
> In some circumstances, this member of the family unit will be required to undergo health and character clearances.
> 
> This member of your family unit may wish to migrate later but must be aware that they will need to meet visa eligibility requirements in their own right at that time unless they meet visa requirements as part of this application and can travel within the validity of the visa.
> 
> A family member who already holds a valid visa or Australian Citizenship who may be travelling to Australia for residence with the family unit will not need to be included in the family migration application. However, they should be recorded as non-migrating members of your family unit.
> 
> Note: If this non-migrating member of your family unit does not hold a passport then enter their name and date of birth but leave the passport details questions blank."
> 
> Now, my mother is my immediate family member living with me, but she already has Australian PR. Do I need to add her details as the non-migrating family member? Any help would be appreciated.


Hello
By definition of immediate family members who can be included in your application are your spouse and children only and they also should not be Australian citizen or PR holders.. Your mother doesn't come under definition of immediate family members and she is also a PR holder, hence she need not be added in application.. also you dont need any health or clearance for her, only include her details in form 80, that is all... cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

sujitswaroop said:


> Hi andreyx108b
> When you have time can you please send me the links to the tutorials on youtube. Thanks.


I will try today.  

you can search by the keyword, it will open up too.


----------



## andreyx108b

utchey said:


> What happens to someone that applied since end October without Co contact till date will it still take longer time.


Because not all CO go with the same pace and not all checks come back at the same time... however, majority fall within similar timeframe.


----------



## farahnisar

Kamal 474 said:


> Hello
> By definition of immediate family members who can be included in your application are your spouse and children only and they also should not be Australian citizen or PR holders.. Your mother doesn't come under definition of immediate family members and she is also a PR holder, hence she need not be added in application.. also you dont need any health or clearance for her, only include her details in form 80, that is all... cheers


Great, thanks. Thats what I was thinking, but just needed an assurance from someone


----------



## inmarcos.ray

Hi All,

I have received a mail from CO asking "Further evidence of employment - Tax Form 16s and Provident Fund documents" for my 189 visa application whereas I had submitted all the acknowledgement (IT Return) of tax for my employment in India. 

Question: Do i need submit form 16 (India employment) along with provident fund document or form 16 document is enough as I don't think i have provident fund document.

Regards
Ray


----------



## rampraba

inmarcos.ray said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a mail from CO asking "Further evidence of employment - Tax Form 16s and Provident Fund documents" for my 189 visa application whereas I had submitted all the acknowledgement (IT Return) of tax for my employment in India.
> 
> Question: Do i need submit form 16 (India employment) along with provident fund document or form 16 document is enough as I don't think i have provident fund document.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Hi Ray,
I see you are in singapore, Why did CO asks for Further evidence from India? Have you worked in India. How long you have benn working in Singapore. I am asking this because i am also in Singapore and applied 189.


----------



## inmarcos.ray

yes I have worked in India and had uploaded ITR return document instead of form 16. And also i don't have Provident fund document.


----------



## perfect_devil

inmarcos.ray said:


> yes I have worked in India and had uploaded ITR return document instead of form 16. And also i don't have Provident fund document.


You should check with your previous employers. Generally they provide that on request. You can also check on EPFO website.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

189 Visa Lodge date - 15th Nov, 2017

Hi Guys, I got a CO contact yesterday asking for the additional documents. The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" email attachment mentions to provide following additional information.

*Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund documents*

I have already provided a lot of employment evidences (like all Manager signed roles & responsibilities on company letters head, Offer Letters, Appraisal Letters, Relieving Letters, Every single year Form 16/Tax Return/Form 26AS, every month Bank Statement and Salary Slips. 

But somehow I have been asked to provide "Provident Fund documents", can someone please suggest what specific document I need to send to satisfy this requirement and is there anything else I need to provide other than the proof of Provident Fund?

The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" attachment also mentions about following. Has anyone got similar request from CO to send PF related information.

*Request Detail*
*Evidence of employment*

Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:

● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

ndhankher said:


> 189 Visa Lodge date - 15th Nov, 2017
> 
> Hi Guys, I got a CO contact yesterday asking for the additional documents. The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" email attachment mentions to provide following additional information.
> 
> *Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund documents*
> 
> I have already provided a lot of employment evidences (like all Manager signed roles & responsibilities on company letters head, Offer Letters, Appraisal Letters, Relieving Letters, Every single year Form 16/Tax Return/Form 26AS, every month Bank Statement and Salary Slips.
> 
> But somehow I have been asked to provide "Provident Fund documents", can someone please suggest what specific document I need to send to satisfy this requirement and is there anything else I need to provide other than the proof of Provident Fund?
> 
> The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" attachment also mentions about following. Has anyone got similar request from CO to send PF related information.
> 
> *Request Detail*
> *Evidence of employment*
> 
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.


You can download the provident fund statement from the EPFO or uan portal and upload it

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## inmarcos.ray

do we need certify form 16 while responding to CO?


----------



## reyno_obrien

inmarcos.ray said:


> yes I have worked in India and had uploaded ITR return document instead of form 16. And also i don't have Provident fund document.


You can download the PF statement from the EPFO site. i did that and uploaded it along with the form 16 for all the years of experience.

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Angels58

*Suggestion*

Hi Mate,

As suggested you can down the PF statement from UAN members portal https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp

Alsom if you employement is before 2010 you may need to lodge a greviance to obtain the statement Home Page 

which may take couple of days but will get eventually.

All the best.





ndhankher said:


> 189 Visa Lodge date - 15th Nov, 2017
> 
> Hi Guys, I got a CO contact yesterday asking for the additional documents. The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" email attachment mentions to provide following additional information.
> 
> *Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund documents*
> 
> I have already provided a lot of employment evidences (like all Manager signed roles & responsibilities on company letters head, Offer Letters, Appraisal Letters, Relieving Letters, Every single year Form 16/Tax Return/Form 26AS, every month Bank Statement and Salary Slips.
> 
> But somehow I have been asked to provide "Provident Fund documents", can someone please suggest what specific document I need to send to satisfy this requirement and is there anything else I need to provide other than the proof of Provident Fund?
> 
> The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" attachment also mentions about following. Has anyone got similar request from CO to send PF related information.
> 
> *Request Detail*
> *Evidence of employment*
> 
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.


----------



## HS2MS

i got co contact on 3 oct and pressed IP button.
status is " assesement in progress"
but when i open my iimmiaccount....informtion porvided button still looks enable??/


----------



## 2nd12th

ndhankher said:


> 189 Visa Lodge date - 15th Nov, 2017
> 
> Hi Guys, I got a CO contact yesterday asking for the additional documents. The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" email attachment mentions to provide following additional information.
> 
> *Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund documents*
> 
> I have already provided a lot of employment evidences (like all Manager signed roles & responsibilities on company letters head, Offer Letters, Appraisal Letters, Relieving Letters, Every single year Form 16/Tax Return/Form 26AS, every month Bank Statement and Salary Slips.
> 
> But somehow I have been asked to provide "Provident Fund documents", can someone please suggest what specific document I need to send to satisfy this requirement and is there anything else I need to provide other than the proof of Provident Fund?
> 
> The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" attachment also mentions about following. Has anyone got similar request from CO to send PF related information.
> 
> *Request Detail*
> *Evidence of employment*
> 
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information.


Is it for Australian employment??

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qasimjavaidkhan

Hello Everyone,

Good day. 
I am travelling to Australia for the first time for may be 3 or 4 days max for visa\grant activation 
Just wanted to confirm, what are the mandatory things i should do, after landing.
I mean do i have to go for bank account or medical registration or insurance or anything, i dont know the things yet.
I am travelling with my wife and 2 kids.
However, as far as i know, passing immigration counter is enough, but i am not certain on this.
Please advise.


----------



## ndhankher

2nd12th said:


> Is it for Australian employment??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


India


----------



## sujitswaroop

*@@andreyx108b*



andreyx108b said:


> I will try today.
> 
> you can search by the keyword, it will open up too.


I tried searching "Tracking Australian Visa" (and few other combinations) but that did not yield useful videos. I will wait for your input on this. Thanks!!! op2:


----------



## sujitswaroop

ndhankher said:


> India


If you dont mind me asking, your ANZSCO code please ? 

I checked with my agent, he mentioned that it is usually required only for Engineers - I could not understand why a document is required only for a subset of occupation and hence wanted to check what ANZSCO code you belong to?


----------



## HS2MS

HS2MS said:


> i got co contact on 3 oct and pressed IP button.
> status is " assesement in progress"
> but when i open my iimmiaccount....informtion porvided button still looks enable??/



Please reply..is it normal


----------



## gautamvbaindur

HS2MS said:


> Please reply..is it normal


It only looks enabled, but it's disabled. You can try clicking on it and see

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

gautamvbaindur said:


> HS2MS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply..is it normal
> 
> 
> 
> It only looks enabled, but it's disabled. You can try clicking on it and see
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Anyways if status is assessment is progress then it means IP button was pressed properly


----------



## ENGINEER291085

Angels58 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> As suggested you can down the PF statement from UAN members portal https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp
> 
> Alsom if you employement is before 2010 you may need to lodge a greviance to obtain the statement Home Page
> 
> which may take couple of days but will get eventually.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndhankher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge date - 15th Nov, 2017
> 
> Hi Guys, I got a CO contact yesterday asking for the additional documents. The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" email attachment mentions to provide following additional information.
> 
> *Further evidence of employment - Provident Fund documents*
> 
> I have already provided a lot of employment evidences (like all Manager signed roles & responsibilities on company letters head, Offer Letters, Appraisal Letters, Relieving Letters, Every single year Form 16/Tax Return/Form 26AS, every month Bank Statement and Salary Slips.
> 
> But somehow I have been asked to provide "Provident Fund documents", can someone please suggest what specific document I need to send to satisfy this requirement and is there anything else I need to provide other than the proof of Provident Fund?
> 
> The "IMMI Request Checklist and Details.pdf" attachment also mentions about following. Has anyone got similar request from CO to send PF related information.
> 
> *Request Detail*
> *Evidence of employment*
> 
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ? employment references
> ? contracts
> ? pay slips
> ? tax returns
> ? group certificates
> ? superannuation information.
Click to expand...

Hi Angel how do you know that only before 2010 we have to raise grieavance I think UAN was implemented in 2013 so before that if one has to get the statement ..can use the same ??
I also in the same boat.


----------



## inmarcos.ray

Unfortunately i don't have any PF statement and neither have any records prior to 2008. Is it ok if i submit only PF statement for the employment which I am claiming as per ACS. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## Angels58

Hi there,

I could only see mine starting 2010 though I started working in 2006, hence assuming may be they don't have online data available before that.

Raised an greviance and mentioned all the details there, and in couple of days recieved the same.

Home Page





ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Angel how do you know that only before 2010 we have to raise grieavance I think UAN was implemented in 2013 so before that if one has to get the statement ..can use the same ??
> I also in the same boat.


----------



## ENGINEER291085

Angels58 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I could only see mine starting 2010 though I started working in 2006, hence assuming may be they don't have online data available before that.
> 
> Raised an greviance and mentioned all the details there, and in couple of days recieved the same.
> 
> Home Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angel how do you know that only before 2010 we have to raise grieavance I think UAN was implemented in 2013 so before that if one has to get the statement ..can use the same ??
> I also in the same boat.
Click to expand...

Great let me also try the same and hope to get it..thnx!


----------



## sunilgovindan

Angels58 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I could only see mine starting 2010 though I started working in 2006, hence assuming may be they don't have online data available before that.
> 
> Raised an greviance and mentioned all the details there, and in couple of days recieved the same.
> 
> Home Page


Thanks a lot Angel. I have been trying to get this issue sorted out for many days through multiple forums. I'm in the same boat as well. I have a single work episode from 2006 to till date, however when I downloaded my PF statement, I could find entries only from 2010. I was trying to find how to get the older entries.

Thanks for the post. Also, I have another employment from 2002 to 2006, do you think I can get a statement for this employment period as well through grievance ?


----------



## mojazz

auslover35 said:


> Guys
> 
> Recieved grant letter today morning for me, wife and my kid. Thanks to all folk members for good support. My ied is 9 November 2018. Folks waiting for grant will get the golden mail very soon. Many many thanks to all.


Hi Buddy, 
First congrats for the grant,,,
I also lodged the same time , but still awaiting..

But the recent question in the thread I am seeing is CO asking for PF doc.. I just want to know have you submitted one ? As you have recently got grant , wanted to get it confirmed..

I really dont want to move to the phase of CO contact.,, From all the queries raised in the thread, I will make sure my applications and docs are proper,,but this is the first thing I didnt upload(it was not asked basically in required docs unless super annnuation - which I am not eligible)..

Appreciate your response,

Thanks
Mohan


----------



## andreyx108b

inmarcos.ray said:


> Unfortunately i don't have any PF statement and neither have any records prior to 2008. Is it ok if i submit only PF statement for the employment which I am claiming as per ACS.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


You need references+ tax documents + paystubs + contracts... PF is one of the docs..


----------



## krutika731

HIii all,
To which number do I need to call if I want to inquire about my Visa application from India?
And for Skype is there any different number? And also suggest best application to call.


----------



## au513

Hello Guys,

I lodged my 189 visa in Oct 2017. Got a CO contact in Dec 2017. Currently waiting for the grant. Now I have renewed my daughter's passport. I used the 'Update us' option in immiAccount to update my daughter's passport and also uploaded her new passport copy. 

Is there anything else I should do? Or whatever I have done is sufficient?


----------



## Angels58

sunilgovindan said:


> Thanks a lot Angel. I have been trying to get this issue sorted out for many days through multiple forums. I'm in the same boat as well. I have a single work episode from 2006 to till date, however when I downloaded my PF statement, I could find entries only from 2010. I was trying to find how to get the older entries.
> 
> Thanks for the post. Also, I have another employment from 2002 to 2006, do you think I can get a statement for this employment period as well through grievance ?



Hey Sunil,

You can certainly try to raise an greviance against both the timelines mentioned by you, lets not leave a single stone unturned.

Cheers


----------



## kukulkan

F$#$, after all the delay, CO contacted today asking for PF document. :mad2::yell:


----------



## sraja

Hi Experts,

Can any of you help me with the below issue.

I have selected "yes" for "Non-migrating members of the family unit" and provided my mother and brothers details.

Once after i submitted i could see the application got submitted and could see attach document options for them as well.

Could you please help me out what should i do to resolve this issue before the CO getting assigned. Thanks.


----------



## ndhankher

kukulkan said:


> F$#$, after all the delay, CO contacted today asking for PF document. :mad2::yell:


Hi mate, is Lisa you CO?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kukulkan

ndhankher said:


> Hi mate, is Lisa you CO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Amanda. previous one was Jody.


----------



## ndhankher

kukulkan said:


> Amanda. previous one was Jody.


Don't know why they are after us, most of us have submitted all government related docs like form 16, tax return, form 26AS and even the offer/appraisal letters/salary slips which shows PF amount and deduction.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

seeing all this..looks like...Co are not in mood of granting visa.
i got contacted in 3rd oct..uploaded required docs..waiting till then.
Please let me know if its advisable to upload docs(which are being asked from members) at this time.
Does it affects applkication anyways.
Its already 5 month since i lodged visa and 4 month agter Co contact and uploading docs.
I will like to upload PF statement and some other docs

Please advise, dont want further CO contact


----------



## ndhankher

HS2MS said:


> seeing all this..looks like...Co are not in mood of granting visa.
> i got contacted in 3rd oct..uploaded required docs..waiting till then.
> Please let me know if its advisable to upload docs(which are being asked from members) at this time.
> Does it affects applkication anyways.
> Its already 5 month since i lodged visa and 4 month agter Co contact and uploading docs.
> I will like to upload PF statement and some other docs
> 
> Please advise, dont want further CO contact


I think it's advisable to the members to upload the PF passbook statement to avoid CO contact, especially who have lodged the visa in last 2 months and waiting.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

ndhankher said:


> I think it's advisable to the members to upload the PF passbook statement to avoid CO contact, especially who have lodged the visa in last 2 months and waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply
But question here is for the people who lareday lodged 4-5 month back and already got CO contact.
Waiting for next thing to happen.

Is it advisable to upload after you uploaded the docs after CO contact few months back??


----------



## andreyx108b

au513 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa in Oct 2017. Got a CO contact in Dec 2017. Currently waiting for the grant. Now I have renewed my daughter's passport. I used the 'Update us' option in immiAccount to update my daughter's passport and also uploaded her new passport copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything else I should do? Or whatever I have done is sufficient?




Should suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angels58

HS2MS said:


> Thanks for reply
> But question here is for the people who lareday lodged 4-5 month back and already got CO contact.
> Waiting for next thing to happen.
> 
> Is it advisable to upload after you uploaded the docs after CO contact few months back??



This is so disheartening to see getting contacted for such documents which could have been requested during the initial contact.

This puts the rest of the people in dilemma to submit or not to submit to avoid unnecessary consequences


----------



## auslover35

mojazz said:


> Hi Buddy,
> First congrats for the grant,,,
> I also lodged the same time , but still awaiting..
> 
> But the recent question in the thread I am seeing is CO asking for PF doc.. I just want to know have you submitted one ? As you have recently got grant , wanted to get it confirmed..
> 
> I really dont want to move to the phase of CO contact.,, From all the queries raised in the thread, I will make sure my applications and docs are proper,,but this is the first thing I didnt upload(it was not asked basically in required docs unless super annnuation - which I am not eligible)..
> 
> Appreciate your response,
> 
> Thanks
> Mohan


hi Mohan

In my case, me and partner don't have PF and tax related documents, because our full experience is in Kuwait. We don't have Indian experience.Thank you


----------



## mojazz

@Expats and Recent Visa Granters,(From India mainly)
Recent trend what we have seen is CO asking for PF statements,, 
I have PF spread across different companies, and also before 2010 which needs grievance needs to be raised..

I am actually waiting for the grant, no CO contact till now, and I would like to completely avoid CO contact to have proper docs for direct grant,,
But this PF statement can I download and upload now, though I have not uploaded any doc for quite a long time(Is that okay to submit now - will it delay the process)..
(PF is not a doc asked in the Work experience section)..I have submitted every other document max to the possible,, because of this, I dont want to delay my process with CO contact?

Any advice?

Thanks in advance
Mohan D


----------



## AQTLM1905

Hi expert, I have a query regarding family issues, that needs your advice. 

My parents were seperating at the time after my birth so my mother has my birth certificate registered on her own, I obviously carry my maternal Family name, my father's name does not appear on the birth cert. However, I did include his name a lot of times in other paperwork since I started schooling, and today, in the Form 80. 
Although I am aware that parents don't belong to current definition of a family unit, I still declared that he is biologically my father because I intend to sponsor him over Australia for vacation in the future (hopefully). Happily, my parents reunited when I was 10 y.o, but have never get their marriage cert. I still carry my mother's Family name and did not change to my father's.

My question is: would that raise CO's eyebrow and slow down my VA process? Will they ask me to evidence my relationship with my father?

Thank you if any one could build me some cheerful thought!


----------



## kukulkan

along with pf, My case officer also asked for life insurance which i do not have. wonder why she asked for it?


----------



## mojazz

kukulkan said:


> along with pf, My case officer also asked for life insurance which i do not have. wonder why she asked for it?



Seems to be the trend is completely different,, may be next they will ask for Gas bill etc, (I too don't have life insurance - it is not compulsory in india)..


----------



## gautamvbaindur

kukulkan said:


> along with pf, My case officer also asked for life insurance which i do not have. wonder why she asked for it?


Seriously???? This is the first time I've heard about this and it sounds absurd

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

gautamvbaindur said:


> kukulkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> along with pf, My case officer also asked for life insurance which i do not have. wonder why she asked for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously???? This is the first time I've heard about this and it sounds absurd
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Why don't they say..We dont want to give visa..Stop applying..Look for some other better organised country....weird


----------



## sujitswaroop

kukulkan said:


> along with pf, My case officer also asked for life insurance which i do not have. wonder why she asked for it?


Are you applying for just yourself or with family? If with family, have you provided marriage certificate and spouse name endorsed in the last page of your passport and vice-versa? May be, there was some document that was missed because of which they may want to ascertain your spouse details? Could this be a reason? 

Please let the members of the forum know if there was anything that is different in your case, so that people would not panic and start buying LIC policies...


----------



## sujitswaroop

mojazz said:


> @Expats and Recent Visa Granters,(From India mainly)
> Recent trend what we have seen is CO asking for PF statements,,
> I have PF spread across different companies, and also before 2010 which needs grievance needs to be raised..
> 
> I am actually waiting for the grant, no CO contact till now, and I would like to completely avoid CO contact to have proper docs for direct grant,,
> But this PF statement can I download and upload now, though I have not uploaded any doc for quite a long time(Is that okay to submit now - will it delay the process)..
> (PF is not a doc asked in the Work experience section)..I have submitted every other document max to the possible,, because of this, I dont want to delay my process with CO contact?
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Mohan D


I worked with TCS and TCS has its own PF holding entity. I checked with them and they said they do not have statements before 2011. Should I upload whatever I have and inform the CO that statement before 2011 is not available with the employer too?


----------



## Salimmanj

Annyone with immicommence mail in nov who received grant ?


----------



## ssvk2018

since there are lot of queries on PF statement, can someone please let me know if the PF statement needs to have company logo or name? mine does not display either of it


----------



## Praveen1112

Any immicommence mail receivers received grant so far


----------



## gautamvbaindur

ssvk2018 said:


> since there are lot of queries on PF statement, can someone please let me know if the PF statement needs to have company logo or name? mine does not display either of it


If you've downloaded the passbook from EPFO portal, it'll have all details about company name, your joining and exit dates etc. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## asn

Dear All,

Glad to share that I received the Grant today.
Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences and resolving almost all the queries I had during the course.

All the very best!


----------



## Gurraj

ndhankher said:


> Hi mate, is Lisa you CO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi I lodge my visa June 2017 visa officer Lisa. Can u msg me ur contact no


----------



## shekharsince1986

asn said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Glad to share that I received the Grant today.
> Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences and resolving almost all the queries I had during the course.
> 
> All the very best!


Congrats, have a blast!!
Please do share your timelines!!

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

Praveen1112 said:


> Any immicommence mail receivers received grant so far




No one it seems, when did you receive your commence mail? I have received on 20th dec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

naveenttf said:


> No one it seems, when did you receive your commence mail? I have received on 20th dec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received Immi commencement mail on 30 November then no any movement 
Waiting and watching forums


----------



## naveenttf

umashanker said:


> I received Immi commencement mail on 30 November then no any movement
> 
> Waiting and watching forums



Is anybody knows the reason behind immi assessment commence email??? Why only few people are getting this email, and people who received this email most of them are waiting from so long time, 

If anybody know about this pl share your comments, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Guys, who have been asked for PF details, plz ask for form A3 from your employer before 2010 period. It gives every month PF deduction details. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizen1326

auslover35 said:


> No employment verification was there for me. In my case i know that there is a very less chance of verification, Because i claimed with 75 points and experience point was only 5. Means 75 minus 5 is 70 which is also enough for getting invitation. its only just my assumption.




This is not the case.
If they want they will verify each document you have uploaded regardless of points.
It all depends on the mood of CO at the time of opening your application and your luck as well. I also applied with 75 points but got assessment commencement email .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

kukulkan said:


> F$#$, after all the delay, CO contacted today asking for PF document. :mad2::yell:


Hi,

Can you tell me what docs did Jody asked for in first CO conatct ? Mine is also Jody.


----------



## Kamal 474

sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can any of you help me with the below issue.
> 
> I have selected "yes" for "Non-migrating members of the family unit" and provided my mother and brothers details.
> 
> Once after i submitted i could see the application got submitted and could see attach document options for them as well.
> 
> Could you please help me out what should i do to resolve this issue before the CO getting assigned. Thanks.


Hello
Immiaccount>>>>Update us>>>> Notification of incorrect answers>>>>Form 1023 will be automatically attached in attach documents..... After this when CO will pick up your case he will remove ur parents and brothers from your application... cheers


----------



## ssvk2018

gautamvbaindur said:


> If you've downloaded the passbook from EPFO portal, it'll have all details about company name, your joining and exit dates etc.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. But it’s not from EPFO, but from my company portal. Since my company is exempted trust, I can get the statement only from the company portal. But still it does not have the company name on it.


----------



## alpha7

Dear Members,

Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
All the best for all waiting for visa.
Code-263111


----------



## khanb

Hey Guys,

I'm in a bit of a tough situation and if anyone could help with your expertise, it would be really appreciated. On 7th Feb i got the unfortunate mail from skilled support stating that my application has been declared invalid. 

According to them 

"The applicant was invited to apply for this visa on the basis of the nominating the occupation
of Network Administrator ANZSCO 263112 (ACS)"

"The applicant has provided an ACS skills assessment issued 31 January 2017 (ref XXXXXXX)
which states that he is suitable for migration in the occupation of Computer Network and
Systems Engineer ANZSCO code 263111."

"As the client's nominated occupation at time of invitation was not the client's actual
nominated occupation, the application does not satisfy Item 1137 (4B)(4)(b) of the Migration
Regulations and this application is invalid."


The only typo that happened was that i chose Network administrator instead of Network Engineer in my final application which by no means gives me any kind of edge with regards to my Visa application. I wrote them an email stating all this and if they could allow me fill in new application without having to go through EOI again (Had applied on 65 points).

However in the invalid application they also mentioned

"There is no right of merits review of the assessment that an application is invalid."

Now i am extremely confused as to what to do. Should i wait for their reply or should i apply for new EOI. They haven't replied to my email yet.

P.S. They have mentioned that they will be returning my FEE as the application was not processed.

My details

Acs skills assessment occupation - 263111
Nominated occupation in EOI - 263111
EOI invitation received for - 263111
Occupation mentioned in final application - 263112


----------



## bhagat.dabas

khanb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm in a bit of a tough situation and if anyone could help with your expertise, it would be really appreciated. On 7th Feb i got the unfortunate mail from skilled support stating that my application has been declared invalid.
> 
> According to them
> 
> "The applicant was invited to apply for this visa on the basis of the nominating the occupation
> of Network Administrator ANZSCO 263112 (ACS)"
> 
> "The applicant has provided an ACS skills assessment issued 31 January 2017 (ref XXXXXXX)
> which states that he is suitable for migration in the occupation of Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer ANZSCO code 263111."
> 
> "As the client's nominated occupation at time of invitation was not the client's actual
> nominated occupation, the application does not satisfy Item 1137 (4B)(4)(b) of the Migration
> Regulations and this application is invalid."
> 
> 
> The only typo that happened was that i chose Network administrator instead of Network Engineer in my final application which by no means gives me any kind of edge with regards to my Visa application. I wrote them an email stating all this and if they could allow me fill in new application without having to go through EOI again (Had applied on 65 points).
> 
> However in the invalid application they also mentioned
> 
> "There is no right of merits review of the assessment that an application is invalid."
> 
> Now i am extremely confused as to what to do. Should i wait for their reply or should i apply for new EOI. They haven't replied to my email yet.
> 
> P.S. They have mentioned that they will be returning my FEE as the application was not processed.
> 
> My details
> 
> Acs skills assessment occupation - 263111
> Nominated occupation in EOI - 263111
> EOI invitation received for - 263111
> Occupation mentioned in final application - 263112


I blve the best option u have:
1. Contact MARA agent or
2. File fresh application and redo everything


----------



## andreyx108b

alpha7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111


Well done and congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

khanb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm in a bit of a tough situation and if anyone could help with your expertise, it would be really appreciated. On 7th Feb i got the unfortunate mail from skilled support stating that my application has been declared invalid.
> 
> According to them
> 
> "The applicant was invited to apply for this visa on the basis of the nominating the occupation
> of Network Administrator ANZSCO 263112 (ACS)"
> 
> "The applicant has provided an ACS skills assessment issued 31 January 2017 (ref XXXXXXX)
> which states that he is suitable for migration in the occupation of Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer ANZSCO code 263111."
> 
> "As the client's nominated occupation at time of invitation was not the client's actual
> nominated occupation, the application does not satisfy Item 1137 (4B)(4)(b) of the Migration
> Regulations and this application is invalid."
> 
> 
> The only typo that happened was that i chose Network administrator instead of Network Engineer in my final application which by no means gives me any kind of edge with regards to my Visa application. I wrote them an email stating all this and if they could allow me fill in new application without having to go through EOI again (Had applied on 65 points).
> 
> However in the invalid application they also mentioned
> 
> "There is no right of merits review of the assessment that an application is invalid."
> 
> Now i am extremely confused as to what to do. Should i wait for their reply or should i apply for new EOI. They haven't replied to my email yet.
> 
> P.S. They have mentioned that they will be returning my FEE as the application was not processed.
> 
> My details
> 
> Acs skills assessment occupation - 263111
> Nominated occupation in EOI - 263111
> EOI invitation received for - 263111
> Occupation mentioned in final application - 263112


I am sorry, can you clarify, did you create EOI with the wrong code?


----------



## khanb

andreyx108b said:


> khanb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm in a bit of a tough situation and if anyone could help with your expertise, it would be really appreciated. On 7th Feb i got the unfortunate mail from skilled support stating that my application has been declared invalid.
> 
> According to them
> 
> "The applicant was invited to apply for this visa on the basis of the nominating the occupation
> of Network Administrator ANZSCO 263112 (ACS)"
> 
> "The applicant has provided an ACS skills assessment issued 31 January 2017 (ref XXXXXXX)
> which states that he is suitable for migration in the occupation of Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer ANZSCO code 263111."
> 
> "As the client's nominated occupation at time of invitation was not the client's actual
> nominated occupation, the application does not satisfy Item 1137 (4B)(4)(b) of the Migration
> Regulations and this application is invalid."
> 
> 
> The only typo that happened was that i chose Network administrator instead of Network Engineer in my final application which by no means gives me any kind of edge with regards to my Visa application. I wrote them an email stating all this and if they could allow me fill in new application without having to go through EOI again (Had applied on 65 points).
> 
> However in the invalid application they also mentioned
> 
> "There is no right of merits review of the assessment that an application is invalid."
> 
> Now i am extremely confused as to what to do. Should i wait for their reply or should i apply for new EOI. They haven't replied to my email yet.
> 
> P.S. They have mentioned that they will be returning my FEE as the application was not processed.
> 
> My details
> 
> Acs skills assessment occupation - 263111
> Nominated occupation in EOI - 263111
> EOI invitation received for - 263111
> Occupation mentioned in final application - 263112
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, can you clarify, did you create EOI with the wrong code?
Click to expand...

No, i created EOI with right code which is 263111. I got the invite for the right code as well. My Acs was also done for the same code (263111). 
However during the final application (before the fee submission) despite having mentioned right ref no for acs certificate , i somehow managed to mention wrong occupation (263112).


----------



## alpha7

Thanks 



alpha7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111


----------



## 22ji

Dear Friends

For an update, my HR has received EV request today and she has confirmed it in half an hour. Now my questions are:

1.Since this verification came to my current employer, if there a possibility that my previous two employers can also get the EV request.

2.What is the tentative time as per the experience of members here to get the VISA grant after EV is done?

Thanks.


----------



## catchpaul

Congrats ... Your timelines pl




alpha7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111


----------



## alpha7

Thanks,

Lodgement - 23 august 2017
Co contacts - 27 sept and 25 October 2017
Grant - 8 February 2018


catchpaul said:


> Congrats ... Your timelines pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpha7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111
Click to expand...


----------



## alpha7

Thanks 



andreyx108b said:


> alpha7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111
> 
> 
> 
> Well done and congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## hjauhari

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> For an update, my HR has received EV request today and she has confirmed it in half an hour. Now my questions are:
> 
> 1.Since this verification came to my current employer, if there a possibility that my previous two employers can also get the EV request.
> 
> 2.What is the tentative time as per the experience of members here to get the VISA grant after EV is done?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Thats great it means your application is progressing!!

So are you working in any global IT company? Have You submitted Sd or HR letter head for RnR ?


----------



## hjauhari

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> For an update, my HR has received EV request today and she has confirmed it in half an hour. Now my questions are:
> 
> 1.Since this verification came to my current employer, if there a possibility that my previous two employers can also get the EV request.
> 
> 2.What is the tentative time as per the experience of members here to get the VISA grant after EV is done?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Thats great it means your application is progressing!!

So are you working in any global IT company? Have You submitted Sd or HR letter head for RnR ? what they have asked to HR?


----------



## Agronomist

alpha7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111


Congratulations dear!


----------



## aniththomas

Got the grant today! This group has been super helpful.

Timeline:

16 Aug 2017: Visa Lodge
25 Sept 2017: CO Contact
29 Sept 2017: Responded to CO
04 Dec 2017: Verification of employment by AHC
09 Feb 2018: Grant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpha7

Thanks ?



Agronomist said:


> alpha7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dear!
Click to expand...


----------



## gautamvbaindur

aniththomas said:


> Got the grant today! This group has been super helpful.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 16 Aug 2017: Visa Lodge
> 25 Sept 2017: CO Contact
> 29 Sept 2017: Responded to CO
> 04 Dec 2017: Verification of employment by AHC
> 09 Feb 2018: Grant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Could you explain what happened on ev? And what did co contact happen for? Thanks!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

aniththomas said:


> Got the grant today! This group has been super helpful.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 16 Aug 2017: Visa Lodge
> 25 Sept 2017: CO Contact
> 29 Sept 2017: Responded to CO
> 04 Dec 2017: Verification of employment by AHC
> 09 Feb 2018: Grant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## aniththomas

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Could you explain what happened on ev? And what did co contact happen for? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




CO contacted for my spouses Form 1221 (did not submit it earlier) and her Saudi PCC. She was a resident of Saudi Arabia till the age of 16. As it did not fall into the criteria of being a country she visited in the last 10 Years, we did not get it done. We explained the same to the case officer (a pdf letter was uploaded into the immi website) and hit the information provided button. Also, Saudi doesn’t give PCC to Ex-residents which is stated in the Australian immigration website. We also uploaded the translated copies of the Saudi visa stamps of first entry and last exit.

For EV, the AHC in New Delhi contacted my employer first to confirm my employment (current organisation). Due to certain HR policies, they denied confirming the same. So the AHC officer emailed me for my bank statements. I sent it to them and I received a call from AHC stating the reasons (explained above) they requested for the bank statements. Coincidently, they were aware of my employers policy as they experienced the same from previous applicants in the past. Additionally, I was asked my current job/responsibilities and details about my previous employment. Also, enquired abt my family members like fathers occupation and siblings information. As the call happened happened after 4 months of visa lodge, I uploaded my recent payslips, Bank Statements and my Super Annuation (EPF Statement) documents (CO or AHC did not ask me to do it, I did it as an additional evidence for the CO whenever they would revisit my application).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22ji

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thats great it means your application is progressing!!
> 
> So are you working in any global IT company? Have You submitted Sd or HR letter head for RnR ? what they have asked to HR?


Hi Hjauhari

No, i work in infrastructure company, I had submitted HR letter for last two companies and SD for the first company. (I Worked in total three companies) 

Surprisingly AHC had not contacted the Email ID and Mob no. i mentioned on the HR letter, instead they have called another Jr. HR (I don't how they got her E-mail id and Mobile No).

Further they confirmed my HR about R&R, Salary, Employment duration, Any change in designation and duties, Confirmation of Referee (i.e HR who had issued the letter originally).


----------



## klusarun

aniththomas said:


> Got the grant today! This group has been super helpful.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 16 Aug 2017: Visa Lodge
> 25 Sept 2017: CO Contact
> 29 Sept 2017: Responded to CO
> 04 Dec 2017: Verification of employment by AHC
> 09 Feb 2018: Grant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats


----------



## kinnu369

alpha7 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111


congrats and all the best !


----------



## alpha7

Thanks 



kinnu369 said:


> alpha7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I along with family (wife and kid) have been granted visa 189 yesterday. Thanks for all your guidance.
> All the best for all waiting for visa.
> Code-263111
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and all the best !
Click to expand...


----------



## sarthak667

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> For an update, my HR has received EV request today and she has confirmed it in half an hour. Now my questions are:
> 
> 1.Since this verification came to my current employer, if there a possibility that my previous two employers can also get the EV request.
> 
> 2.What is the tentative time as per the experience of members here to get the VISA grant after EV is done?
> 
> Thanks.


Which and what employment documents have you uploaded?


----------



## HS2MS

Happy to anounce that we receievd our grant today
timelines
25 aug lodge
co contact 3rd oct
IP button pressed 3rd oct
grant 10/02/2018
IED 25 june 2018
Thnaks to all memebers for help and support


----------



## gautamvbaindur

HS2MS said:


> Happy to anounce that we receievd our grant today
> timelines
> 25 aug lodge
> co contact 3rd oct
> IP button pressed 3rd oct
> grant 10/02/2018
> IED 25 june 2018
> Thnaks to all memebers for help and support


Congrats. Could you tell what the co contact was for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Could you tell what the co contact was for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Were you in Thailand for more than a year? Why did CO ask for Thailand PCC?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

au513 said:


> Were you in Thailand for more than a year? Why did CO ask for Thailand PCC?


The co asked for Thai PCC with still a month to go to complete a year in Thailand. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

gautamvbaindur said:


> The co asked for Thai PCC with still a month to go to complete a year in Thailand.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I was in a Sweden for 10 months. Do you think CO will ask for Sweden PCC?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

au513 said:


> I was in a Sweden for 10 months. Do you think CO will ask for Sweden PCC?


I think it is better you upload it. In my case, I'm still living in Thailand. So maybe that's why the co asked for PCC. If it's not too much of a hassle, better upload it as it will avoid co contact

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

Question to other forum members:
Are there any other members in the forum were asked to get PCC even if their stay was less than 12 months?


----------



## HS2MS

gautamvbaindur said:


> HS2MS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to anounce that we receievd our grant today
> timelines
> 25 aug lodge
> co contact 3rd oct
> IP button pressed 3rd oct
> grant 10/02/2018
> IED 25 june 2018
> Thnaks to all memebers for help and support
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Could you tell what the co contact was for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Notarized copy of Canada pcc


----------



## smartshi

THis wait is killing me, seems still not much movement on October CO contact applications although it has already passed the average time of 100 days also...
My application lodgement date of 9 Sept and co contact on 17th Oct..Anyone with similar timelines?
Anyone with similar timelines has received grant recently?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

smartshi said:


> THis wait is killing me, seems still not much movement on October CO contact applications although it has already passed the average time of 100 days also...
> My application lodgement date of 9 Sept and co contact on 17th Oct..Anyone with similar timelines?
> Anyone with similar timelines has received grant recently?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It started for September lodged applicants.. Check the immi tracker 189. All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

smartshi said:


> THis wait is killing me, seems still not much movement on October CO contact applications although it has already passed the average time of 100 days also...
> My application lodgement date of 9 Sept and co contact on 17th Oct..Anyone with similar timelines?
> Anyone with similar timelines has received grant recently?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


We understand this since most of us are in same boat as you. You will get it another 20 days as the average time wait after CO contact is now 120 days.

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

HS2MS said:


> Happy to anounce that we receievd our grant today
> timelines
> 25 aug lodge
> co contact 3rd oct
> IP button pressed 3rd oct
> grant 10/02/2018
> IED 25 june 2018
> Thnaks to all memebers for help and support


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhagat.dabas

smartshi said:


> THis wait is killing me, seems still not much movement on October CO contact applications although it has already passed the average time of 100 days also...
> My application lodgement date of 9 Sept and co contact on 17th Oct..Anyone with similar timelines?
> Anyone with similar timelines has received grant recently?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




They are yet to start Sept lodged cases which i am expecting in coming days.

I lodged on 6th Sept and many like me are still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

ndhankher said:


> Hi mate, is Lisa you CO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi ndhankher,

Mine CO is also Lisa...is your also???


----------



## navy

Guys,

Finally got my grant today. Thanks all of you for the help and guidance. This forum was really helpful during my wait of 169 Days. I eliminated my trillion doubts by just reading various people's experiences. Even if there is complete silence from DIBP, but continue discussion , all different analysis, different cases , people sharing their experience reduced my frustration and anxiety during this waiting. Without this forum, it would be really2 difficult to know whats going . All i can say with my experience that, DO NOT WORRY, YOUR GRANT WILL COME. It will come and whenever it comes you will feel, this is actually the right moment. Whatever it is, it will come eventually. I know, this message of "DON'T WORRY" already being shared by many people who got grant. But just thought of sharing it again 

You guys are awesome. Keep rocking!!!

Here are my details.

VISA lodge : 24-aug-2017
CO Contact : 25-Sep-2017
Responded to CO : 29-Sep-2017
Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018


----------



## vivekkallath

navy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got my grant today. Thanks all of you for the help and guidance. This forum was really helpful during my wait of 169 Days. I eliminated my trillion doubts by just reading various people's experiences. Even if there is complete silence from DIBP, but continue discussion , all different analysis, different cases , people sharing their experience reduced my frustration and anxiety during this waiting. Without this forum, it would be really2 difficult to know whats going . All i can say with my experience that, DO NOT WORRY, YOUR GRANT WILL COME. It will come and whenever it comes you will feel, this is actually the right moment. Whatever it is, it will come eventually. I know, this message of "DON'T WORRY" already being shared by many people who got grant. But just thought of sharing it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are awesome. Keep rocking!!!
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> VISA lodge : 24-aug-2017
> CO Contact : 25-Sep-2017
> Responded to CO : 29-Sep-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018


congratulations


----------



## klusarun

HS2MS said:


> Happy to anounce that we receievd our grant today
> timelines
> 25 aug lodge
> co contact 3rd oct
> IP button pressed 3rd oct
> grant 10/02/2018
> IED 25 june 2018
> Thnaks to all memebers for help and support




Congrats


----------



## kinnu369

navy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got my grant today. Thanks all of you for the help and guidance. This forum was really helpful during my wait of 169 Days. I eliminated my trillion doubts by just reading various people's experiences. Even if there is complete silence from DIBP, but continue discussion , all different analysis, different cases , people sharing their experience reduced my frustration and anxiety during this waiting. Without this forum, it would be really2 difficult to know whats going . All i can say with my experience that, DO NOT WORRY, YOUR GRANT WILL COME. It will come and whenever it comes you will feel, this is actually the right moment. Whatever it is, it will come eventually. I know, this message of "DON'T WORRY" already being shared by many people who got grant. But just thought of sharing it again
> 
> You guys are awesome. Keep rocking!!!
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> VISA lodge : 24-aug-2017
> CO Contact : 25-Sep-2017
> Responded to CO : 29-Sep-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018


Congratulations 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HS2MS said:


> Happy to anounce that we receievd our grant today
> timelines
> 25 aug lodge
> co contact 3rd oct
> IP button pressed 3rd oct
> grant 10/02/2018
> IED 25 june 2018
> Thnaks to all memebers for help and support


Congrats bro....and BOL for the future...

can you mention the reason for CO contact????


----------



## uvrays

*Got the Grant!*

Hello All,

We got our grant today. Almost like a dream! Posting our case details here - hope it helps others who are waiting. 

Just one tip : Just be calm. I know - its easy to say and difficult to actually do. But just be calm and try to continue your routine life.

10-Sep-2016 : Appeared IELTS 
23-Feb-2017 : My ACS
07-Mar-2017 : Partner's ACS

Points Breakup:

Age : 30 points
English : 10 points (L: 8.5, R: 9, W:7, R: 7.5 => Overall : 8)
Education : 15 points (BSc Computer Science, MTech Software Engineering)
Work Exp : 10 points (7 years of experience - 5 years considered by ACS)
Partner : 5 points (Partner IELTS and ACS : Done)

Note: We lodged our EOI at 65 points as my valid work experience was not 5 years. After 5/6 months, I completed my 5 years of valid work experience and the points were automatically increased by skill select.

09-Mar-2017 : EOI Lodged (65 points)
18-Aug-2017 : Points increased to 70
22-Aug-2017 : Received Invitation to Apply
04-Sep-2017 : Lodgement Date (Payment Done)
13-Sep-2017 : All documents uploaded by this date
04-Oct-2017 : Request for more information (Medicals for me and spouse)
14-Oct-2017 : Medicals done (I did not know we have to click on the IP button)
30-Oct-2017 : Clicked on "Information Provided" button (Wasted 2 weeks here)
10-Feb-2018 : Got the grant (Finally - yay!!)

Some pointers about documents (things I was worried about):

> I forgot mentioning my middle name in IELTS. It is mentioned in my passport. IELTS did not support to reissue and it was my mistake of filling the form incorrectly. But there was no problem at all. I wasn't questioned by DIBP.

> My passport was renewed in 2017. So my IELTS scorecard had old passport number. But again - I was not questioned. Anyways, the new passport has reference to old passport

> I got my work reference from my old employer easily. But as per the HR policies of my current employer - the can't customize and give work reference letter - Even if manager is ready to approve.

So I gave the HR letter with standard information of joining date, designation etc (bonafide). It was on a company letter head. I generated it twice - once for ACS and next after ITA (there was a gap of 6 months). 

The roles and responsibility letter/work experience letter from current employer was very important in my case as I would get the additional 5 points when I complete 7 years work experience (5 years valid).

So I told my manager that I need a statutory declaration for this if HR is not giving. The reason I told was: "My spouse's employer is raising visa. I am getting dependent visa. Spouse's employer is requesting such letter." My manager did not question much - maybe because she is cool and also because she didn't care much about me - I had recently joined the company.

> The statutory declaration from my manager was an year old when I got my grant. I was really worried about it as I thought that they may ask a newer one. But didn't hear anything.

> Form 80 : We filled up form 80 for me and my spouse and provided it up front with all other documents (it was not asked).

> Apart from this, all the other documents were the regular checklist ones:
IELTS, ACS, Degree, Transcripts, Birth Certificate, Police Clearance, Passport (old and new), all employment letters (joining, hike, promotion, relieving, payslips, form 16), income tax documents, marriage Certificate (Home documents and electricity bill to prove relationship).

All the above documents were given for both of us - me and my spouse. All of them were certified scanned copies.

> My spouse's had work travel for 8 months. We just ensured to update DIBP about the travel / address change via "Update Us". I was worried that they may take longer to approve. But nothing like that happened. Also, my spouse got the PCC from Indian Embassy - there was no trouble there as well.

> In case of any name / spelling errors or mismatch in documents - just give the affidavit. The notary should help you with the format.


That's about it! The processing timelines and wait times have increased as compared to the past year. We were a little freaked. But we got a grip and decided not to worry too much and live routine lives. The grant came right on time. Feels very good 

PS: We did not take any help of agent. We had an acquaintance who guided us for minor doubts. The rest is there over the internet.

Cheers! Be positive! All the best!


----------



## NikiMohan

Hello Guys,
My application was on hold due to baby birth and hence there was a big delay.. I have provided the baby's birth certificate and redid medicals and PCC for everyone in October 2017 and waiting for visa grant anytime now.. But I just realised that my passport is due to expire in 5 months... I know that at the time of lodging the visa application the passport should be valid for atleast 6 months.. I don't know if that rule applies at the time of visa grant.... has anyone of you come across cases where visa was issued with passport expiring in less than 6 months? Thanks in advance for your reply....


----------



## smartshi

uvrays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We got our grant today. Almost like a dream! Posting our case details here - hope it helps others who are waiting.
> 
> Just one tip : Just be calm. I know - its easy to say and difficult to actually do. But just be calm and try to continue your routine life.
> 
> 10-Sep-2016 : Appeared IELTS
> 23-Feb-2017 : My ACS
> 07-Mar-2017 : Partner's ACS
> 
> Points Breakup:
> 
> Age : 30 points
> English : 10 points (L: 8.5, R: 9, W:7, R: 7.5 => Overall : 8)
> Education : 15 points (BSc Computer Science, MTech Software Engineering)
> Work Exp : 10 points (7 years of experience - 5 years considered by ACS)
> Partner : 5 points (Partner IELTS and ACS : Done)
> 
> Note: We lodged our EOI at 65 points as my valid work experience was not 5 years. After 5/6 months, I completed my 5 years of valid work experience and the points were automatically increased by skill select.
> 
> 09-Mar-2017 : EOI Lodged (65 points)
> 18-Aug-2017 : Points increased to 70
> 22-Aug-2017 : Received Invitation to Apply
> 04-Sep-2017 : Lodgement Date (Payment Done)
> 13-Sep-2017 : All documents uploaded by this date
> 04-Oct-2017 : Request for more information (Medicals for me and spouse)
> 14-Oct-2017 : Medicals done (I did not know we have to click on the IP button)
> 30-Oct-2017 : Clicked on "Information Provided" button (Wasted 2 weeks here)
> 10-Feb-2018 : Got the grant (Finally - yay!!)
> 
> Some pointers about documents (things I was worried about):
> 
> > I forgot mentioning my middle name in IELTS. It is mentioned in my passport. IELTS did not support to reissue and it was my mistake of filling the form incorrectly. But there was no problem at all. I wasn't questioned by DIBP.
> 
> > My passport was renewed in 2017. So my IELTS scorecard had old passport number. But again - I was not questioned. Anyways, the new passport has reference to old passport
> 
> > I got my work reference from my old employer easily. But as per the HR policies of my current employer - the can't customize and give work reference letter - Even if manager is ready to approve.
> 
> So I gave the HR letter with standard information of joining date, designation etc (bonafide). It was on a company letter head. I generated it twice - once for ACS and next after ITA (there was a gap of 6 months).
> 
> The roles and responsibility letter/work experience letter from current employer was very important in my case as I would get the additional 5 points when I complete 7 years work experience (5 years valid).
> 
> So I told my manager that I need a statutory declaration for this if HR is not giving. The reason I told was: "My spouse's employer is raising visa. I am getting dependent visa. Spouse's employer is requesting such letter." My manager did not question much - maybe because she is cool and also because she didn't care much about me - I had recently joined the company.
> 
> > The statutory declaration from my manager was an year old when I got my grant. I was really worried about it as I thought that they may ask a newer one. But didn't hear anything.
> 
> > Form 80 : We filled up form 80 for me and my spouse and provided it up front with all other documents (it was not asked).
> 
> > Apart from this, all the other documents were the regular checklist ones:
> IELTS, ACS, Degree, Transcripts, Birth Certificate, Police Clearance, Passport (old and new), all employment letters (joining, hike, promotion, relieving, payslips, form 16), income tax documents, marriage Certificate (Home documents and electricity bill to prove relationship).
> 
> All the above documents were given for both of us - me and my spouse. All of them were certified scanned copies.
> 
> > My spouse's had work travel for 8 months. We just ensured to update DIBP about the travel / address change via "Update Us". I was worried that they may take longer to approve. But nothing like that happened. Also, my spouse got the PCC from Indian Embassy - there was no trouble there as well.
> 
> > In case of any name / spelling errors or mismatch in documents - just give the affidavit. The notary should help you with the format.
> 
> 
> That's about it! The processing timelines and wait times have increased as compared to the past year. We were a little freaked. But we got a grip and decided not to worry too much and live routine lives. The grant came right on time. Feels very good
> 
> PS: We did not take any help of agent. We had an acquaintance who guided us for minor doubts. The rest is there over the internet.
> 
> Cheers! Be positive! All the best!


Congrats buddy!! All the very best.

My timeline is very similar to you, lodged in 9. Sept and CO contact on 17 Oct, wait continues....

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

uvrays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We got our grant today. Almost like a dream! Posting our case details here - hope it helps others who are waiting.
> 
> Just one tip : Just be calm. I know - its easy to say and difficult to actually do. But just be calm and try to continue your routine life.
> 
> 10-Sep-2016 : Appeared IELTS
> 23-Feb-2017 : My ACS
> 07-Mar-2017 : Partner's ACS
> 
> Points Breakup:
> 
> Age : 30 points
> English : 10 points (L: 8.5, R: 9, W:7, R: 7.5 => Overall : 8)
> Education : 15 points (BSc Computer Science, MTech Software Engineering)
> Work Exp : 10 points (7 years of experience - 5 years considered by ACS)
> Partner : 5 points (Partner IELTS and ACS : Done)
> 
> Note: We lodged our EOI at 65 points as my valid work experience was not 5 years. After 5/6 months, I completed my 5 years of valid work experience and the points were automatically increased by skill select.
> 
> 09-Mar-2017 : EOI Lodged (65 points)
> 18-Aug-2017 : Points increased to 70
> 22-Aug-2017 : Received Invitation to Apply
> 04-Sep-2017 : Lodgement Date (Payment Done)
> 13-Sep-2017 : All documents uploaded by this date
> 04-Oct-2017 : Request for more information (Medicals for me and spouse)
> 14-Oct-2017 : Medicals done (I did not know we have to click on the IP button)
> 30-Oct-2017 : Clicked on "Information Provided" button (Wasted 2 weeks here)
> 10-Feb-2018 : Got the grant (Finally - yay!!)
> 
> Some pointers about documents (things I was worried about):
> 
> > I forgot mentioning my middle name in IELTS. It is mentioned in my passport. IELTS did not support to reissue and it was my mistake of filling the form incorrectly. But there was no problem at all. I wasn't questioned by DIBP.
> 
> > My passport was renewed in 2017. So my IELTS scorecard had old passport number. But again - I was not questioned. Anyways, the new passport has reference to old passport
> 
> > I got my work reference from my old employer easily. But as per the HR policies of my current employer - the can't customize and give work reference letter - Even if manager is ready to approve.
> 
> So I gave the HR letter with standard information of joining date, designation etc (bonafide). It was on a company letter head. I generated it twice - once for ACS and next after ITA (there was a gap of 6 months).
> 
> The roles and responsibility letter/work experience letter from current employer was very important in my case as I would get the additional 5 points when I complete 7 years work experience (5 years valid).
> 
> So I told my manager that I need a statutory declaration for this if HR is not giving. The reason I told was: "My spouse's employer is raising visa. I am getting dependent visa. Spouse's employer is requesting such letter." My manager did not question much - maybe because she is cool and also because she didn't care much about me - I had recently joined the company.
> 
> > The statutory declaration from my manager was an year old when I got my grant. I was really worried about it as I thought that they may ask a newer one. But didn't hear anything.
> 
> > Form 80 : We filled up form 80 for me and my spouse and provided it up front with all other documents (it was not asked).
> 
> > Apart from this, all the other documents were the regular checklist ones:
> IELTS, ACS, Degree, Transcripts, Birth Certificate, Police Clearance, Passport (old and new), all employment letters (joining, hike, promotion, relieving, payslips, form 16), income tax documents, marriage Certificate (Home documents and electricity bill to prove relationship).
> 
> All the above documents were given for both of us - me and my spouse. All of them were certified scanned copies.
> 
> > My spouse's had work travel for 8 months. We just ensured to update DIBP about the travel / address change via "Update Us". I was worried that they may take longer to approve. But nothing like that happened. Also, my spouse got the PCC from Indian Embassy - there was no trouble there as well.
> 
> > In case of any name / spelling errors or mismatch in documents - just give the affidavit. The notary should help you with the format.
> 
> 
> That's about it! The processing timelines and wait times have increased as compared to the past year. We were a little freaked. But we got a grip and decided not to worry too much and live routine lives. The grant came right on time. Feels very good
> 
> PS: We did not take any help of agent. We had an acquaintance who guided us for minor doubts. The rest is there over the internet.
> 
> Cheers! Be positive! All the best!


Congrats. Did you have EV?
Are you on shore applicant? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

Congratulations. After a long wait, it seems like a milestone. When case officer contacted , what docs he requested ?Just curious.


navy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got my grant today. Thanks all of you for the help and guidance. This forum was really helpful during my wait of 169 Days. I eliminated my trillion doubts by just reading various people's experiences. Even if there is complete silence from DIBP, but continue discussion , all different analysis, different cases , people sharing their experience reduced my frustration and anxiety during this waiting. Without this forum, it would be really2 difficult to know whats going . All i can say with my experience that, DO NOT WORRY, YOUR GRANT WILL COME. It will come and whenever it comes you will feel, this is actually the right moment. Whatever it is, it will come eventually. I know, this message of "DON'T WORRY" already being shared by many people who got grant. But just thought of sharing it again
> 
> You guys are awesome. Keep rocking!!!
> 
> Here are my details.
> 
> VISA lodge : 24-aug-2017
> CO Contact : 25-Sep-2017
> Responded to CO : 29-Sep-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

Congratulations and thank you for sharing your experience.it does help to calm our nerves. All the best for your future. Best regards.


uvrays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We got our grant today. Almost like a dream! Posting our case details here - hope it helps others who are waiting.
> 
> Just one tip : Just be calm. I know - its easy to say and difficult to actually do. But just be calm and try to continue your routine life.
> 
> 10-Sep-2016 : Appeared IELTS
> 23-Feb-2017 : My ACS
> 07-Mar-2017 : Partner's ACS
> 
> Points Breakup:
> 
> Age : 30 points
> English : 10 points (L: 8.5, R: 9, W:7, R: 7.5 => Overall : 8)
> Education : 15 points (BSc Computer Science, MTech Software Engineering)
> Work Exp : 10 points (7 years of experience - 5 years considered by ACS)
> Partner : 5 points (Partner IELTS and ACS : Done)
> 
> Note: We lodged our EOI at 65 points as my valid work experience was not 5 years. After 5/6 months, I completed my 5 years of valid work experience and the points were automatically increased by skill select.
> 
> 09-Mar-2017 : EOI Lodged (65 points)
> 18-Aug-2017 : Points increased to 70
> 22-Aug-2017 : Received Invitation to Apply
> 04-Sep-2017 : Lodgement Date (Payment Done)
> 13-Sep-2017 : All documents uploaded by this date
> 04-Oct-2017 : Request for more information (Medicals for me and spouse)
> 14-Oct-2017 : Medicals done (I did not know we have to click on the IP button)
> 30-Oct-2017 : Clicked on "Information Provided" button (Wasted 2 weeks here)
> 10-Feb-2018 : Got the grant (Finally - yay!!)
> 
> Some pointers about documents (things I was worried about):
> 
> > I forgot mentioning my middle name in IELTS. It is mentioned in my passport. IELTS did not support to reissue and it was my mistake of filling the form incorrectly. But there was no problem at all. I wasn't questioned by DIBP.
> 
> > My passport was renewed in 2017. So my IELTS scorecard had old passport number. But again - I was not questioned. Anyways, the new passport has reference to old passport
> 
> > I got my work reference from my old employer easily. But as per the HR policies of my current employer - the can't customize and give work reference letter - Even if manager is ready to approve.
> 
> So I gave the HR letter with standard information of joining date, designation etc (bonafide). It was on a company letter head. I generated it twice - once for ACS and next after ITA (there was a gap of 6 months).
> 
> The roles and responsibility letter/work experience letter from current employer was very important in my case as I would get the additional 5 points when I complete 7 years work experience (5 years valid).
> 
> So I told my manager that I need a statutory declaration for this if HR is not giving. The reason I told was: "My spouse's employer is raising visa. I am getting dependent visa. Spouse's employer is requesting such letter." My manager did not question much - maybe because she is cool and also because she didn't care much about me - I had recently joined the company.
> 
> > The statutory declaration from my manager was an year old when I got my grant. I was really worried about it as I thought that they may ask a newer one. But didn't hear anything.
> 
> > Form 80 : We filled up form 80 for me and my spouse and provided it up front with all other documents (it was not asked).
> 
> > Apart from this, all the other documents were the regular checklist ones:
> IELTS, ACS, Degree, Transcripts, Birth Certificate, Police Clearance, Passport (old and new), all employment letters (joining, hike, promotion, relieving, payslips, form 16), income tax documents, marriage Certificate (Home documents and electricity bill to prove relationship).
> 
> All the above documents were given for both of us - me and my spouse. All of them were certified scanned copies.
> 
> > My spouse's had work travel for 8 months. We just ensured to update DIBP about the travel / address change via "Update Us". I was worried that they may take longer to approve. But nothing like that happened. Also, my spouse got the PCC from Indian Embassy - there was no trouble there as well.
> 
> > In case of any name / spelling errors or mismatch in documents - just give the affidavit. The notary should help you with the format.
> 
> 
> That's about it! The processing timelines and wait times have increased as compared to the past year. We were a little freaked. But we got a grip and decided not to worry too much and live routine lives. The grant came right on time. Feels very good
> 
> PS: We did not take any help of agent. We had an acquaintance who guided us for minor doubts. The rest is there over the internet.
> 
> Cheers! Be positive! All the best!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

As per rules , your passport need to be valid for 6 months at least. If you get your grant earlier, you can always update them for your new passport and you shouldn’t have any issues in travelling to Australia. Visa process is lengthy and it’s quite normal that passport can get expired meanwhile. I will suggest you can renew passport early and update DIBP before you get grant. This will make process more smooth. All the best.



NikiMohan said:


> Hello Guys,
> My application was on hold due to baby birth and hence there was a big delay.. I have provided the baby's birth certificate and redid medicals and PCC for everyone in October 2017 and waiting for visa grant anytime now.. But I just realised that my passport is due to expire in 5 months... I know that at the time of lodging the visa application the passport should be valid for atleast 6 months.. I don't know if that rule applies at the time of visa grant.... has anyone of you come across cases where visa was issued with passport expiring in less than 6 months? Thanks in advance for your reply....







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

uvrays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We got our grant today. Almost like a dream! Posting our case details here - hope it helps others who are waiting.
> 
> Just one tip : Just be calm. I know - its easy to say and difficult to actually do. But just be calm and try to continue your routine life.
> 
> 10-Sep-2016 : Appeared IELTS
> 23-Feb-2017 : My ACS
> 07-Mar-2017 : Partner's ACS
> 
> Points Breakup:
> 
> Age : 30 points
> English : 10 points (L: 8.5, R: 9, W:7, R: 7.5 => Overall : 8)
> Education : 15 points (BSc Computer Science, MTech Software Engineering)
> Work Exp : 10 points (7 years of experience - 5 years considered by ACS)
> Partner : 5 points (Partner IELTS and ACS : Done)
> 
> Note: We lodged our EOI at 65 points as my valid work experience was not 5 years. After 5/6 months, I completed my 5 years of valid work experience and the points were automatically increased by skill select.
> 
> 09-Mar-2017 : EOI Lodged (65 points)
> 18-Aug-2017 : Points increased to 70
> 22-Aug-2017 : Received Invitation to Apply
> 04-Sep-2017 : Lodgement Date (Payment Done)
> 13-Sep-2017 : All documents uploaded by this date
> 04-Oct-2017 : Request for more information (Medicals for me and spouse)
> 14-Oct-2017 : Medicals done (I did not know we have to click on the IP button)
> 30-Oct-2017 : Clicked on "Information Provided" button (Wasted 2 weeks here)
> 10-Feb-2018 : Got the grant (Finally - yay!!)
> 
> Some pointers about documents (things I was worried about):
> 
> > I forgot mentioning my middle name in IELTS. It is mentioned in my passport. IELTS did not support to reissue and it was my mistake of filling the form incorrectly. But there was no problem at all. I wasn't questioned by DIBP.
> 
> > My passport was renewed in 2017. So my IELTS scorecard had old passport number. But again - I was not questioned. Anyways, the new passport has reference to old passport
> 
> > I got my work reference from my old employer easily. But as per the HR policies of my current employer - the can't customize and give work reference letter - Even if manager is ready to approve.
> 
> So I gave the HR letter with standard information of joining date, designation etc (bonafide). It was on a company letter head. I generated it twice - once for ACS and next after ITA (there was a gap of 6 months).
> 
> The roles and responsibility letter/work experience letter from current employer was very important in my case as I would get the additional 5 points when I complete 7 years work experience (5 years valid).
> 
> So I told my manager that I need a statutory declaration for this if HR is not giving. The reason I told was: "My spouse's employer is raising visa. I am getting dependent visa. Spouse's employer is requesting such letter." My manager did not question much - maybe because she is cool and also because she didn't care much about me - I had recently joined the company.
> 
> > The statutory declaration from my manager was an year old when I got my grant. I was really worried about it as I thought that they may ask a newer one. But didn't hear anything.
> 
> > Form 80 : We filled up form 80 for me and my spouse and provided it up front with all other documents (it was not asked).
> 
> > Apart from this, all the other documents were the regular checklist ones:
> IELTS, ACS, Degree, Transcripts, Birth Certificate, Police Clearance, Passport (old and new), all employment letters (joining, hike, promotion, relieving, payslips, form 16), income tax documents, marriage Certificate (Home documents and electricity bill to prove relationship).
> 
> All the above documents were given for both of us - me and my spouse. All of them were certified scanned copies.
> 
> > My spouse's had work travel for 8 months. We just ensured to update DIBP about the travel / address change via "Update Us". I was worried that they may take longer to approve. But nothing like that happened. Also, my spouse got the PCC from Indian Embassy - there was no trouble there as well.
> 
> > In case of any name / spelling errors or mismatch in documents - just give the affidavit. The notary should help you with the format.
> 
> 
> That's about it! The processing timelines and wait times have increased as compared to the past year. We were a little freaked. But we got a grip and decided not to worry too much and live routine lives. The grant came right on time. Feels very good
> 
> PS: We did not take any help of agent. We had an acquaintance who guided us for minor doubts. The rest is there over the internet.
> 
> Cheers! Be positive! All the best!


Congrats and all the best!!
Did you submit the tax documents and payslips for the irrelevant experience period (which were not considered by ACS)?


----------



## ndhankher

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi ndhankher,
> 
> Mine CO is also Lisa...is your also???


Yes Harinder, can you IM your number please.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## navy

Thanks,

CO asked for 

1. colored copy of all passports instead of BlackNwhite with notarized. May be blackNwhite copy was not fully clear. 
2 US state PCC
3. Clarification of Name change in marriage certificate.


----------



## sachdsouza123

Hi,

I had lodged the Visa 189 on 7th of November but i have not received any CO contact or commencement mail. Kindly let me know, if it is normal...


----------



## sujitswaroop

Congrats!!! Most importantly, thanks for posting the pointers. Off late there have been many posts that were suggesting that the CO's were being unrealistic in their expectation of the documents and making many of the forum members to run like headless chicken providing all extra documentation to avoid a CO Contact (including me, I uploaded name variation notarized letter, PF, etc in the last 2 days after uploading all the rest of the documents between 2nd Dec and 20th Dec). 

This throws a lot of positive light on the work done by the CO's. Thanks for your write up. 

Good Luck for your next step of the journey.


----------



## uvrays

ssvk2018 said:


> Congrats and all the best!!
> Did you submit the tax documents and payslips for the irrelevant experience period (which were not considered by ACS)?


Thank you! It is not really required to submit the payslip and tax documents for irrelevant experience period. I had mine - hence uploaded it. My spouse did not have it - we didn't take the efforts to dig the archive. You do not need to provide documents for irrelevant work experience.


----------



## uvrays

sujitswaroop said:


> Congrats!!! Most importantly, thanks for posting the pointers. Off late there have been many posts that were suggesting that the CO's were being unrealistic in their expectation of the documents and making many of the forum members to run like headless chicken providing all extra documentation to avoid a CO Contact (including me, I uploaded name variation notarized letter, PF, etc in the last 2 days after uploading all the rest of the documents between 2nd Dec and 20th Dec).
> 
> This throws a lot of positive light on the work done by the CO's. Thanks for your write up.
> 
> Good Luck for your next step of the journey.


Agree - the experiences on the forum often freaked me out. I stopped scanning all the threads. I only visited the forum when I had particular topic / needed information. The experiences in the forum may be true - but just adds to nervousness.


----------



## uvrays

smartshi said:


> Congrats buddy!! All the very best.
> 
> My timeline is very similar to you, lodged in 9. Sept and CO contact on 17 Oct, wait continues....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you! All the best - hope your wait gets over soon


----------



## uvrays

smaikap said:


> Congrats. Did you have EV?
> Are you on shore applicant?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you! There was no employment verification as per my knowledge. Not sure if they have any methods to verify in the background. 

I am an offshore applicant.


----------



## uvrays

austimmiacnt said:


> Congratulations and thank you for sharing your experience.it does help to calm our nerves. All the best for your future. Best regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! All the best to you too


----------



## auslover35

Hi friends

Is it possible to travel the dependent applicant first before main applicant. please reply


----------



## klusarun

uvrays said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We got our grant today. Almost like a dream! Posting our case details here - hope it helps others who are waiting.
> 
> Just one tip : Just be calm. I know - its easy to say and difficult to actually do. But just be calm and try to continue your routine life.
> 
> 10-Sep-2016 : Appeared IELTS
> 23-Feb-2017 : My ACS
> 07-Mar-2017 : Partner's ACS
> 
> Points Breakup:
> 
> Age : 30 points
> English : 10 points (L: 8.5, R: 9, W:7, R: 7.5 => Overall : 8)
> Education : 15 points (BSc Computer Science, MTech Software Engineering)
> Work Exp : 10 points (7 years of experience - 5 years considered by ACS)
> Partner : 5 points (Partner IELTS and ACS : Done)
> 
> Note: We lodged our EOI at 65 points as my valid work experience was not 5 years. After 5/6 months, I completed my 5 years of valid work experience and the points were automatically increased by skill select.
> 
> 09-Mar-2017 : EOI Lodged (65 points)
> 18-Aug-2017 : Points increased to 70
> 22-Aug-2017 : Received Invitation to Apply
> 04-Sep-2017 : Lodgement Date (Payment Done)
> 13-Sep-2017 : All documents uploaded by this date
> 04-Oct-2017 : Request for more information (Medicals for me and spouse)
> 14-Oct-2017 : Medicals done (I did not know we have to click on the IP button)
> 30-Oct-2017 : Clicked on "Information Provided" button (Wasted 2 weeks here)
> 10-Feb-2018 : Got the grant (Finally - yay!!)
> 
> Some pointers about documents (things I was worried about):
> 
> > I forgot mentioning my middle name in IELTS. It is mentioned in my passport. IELTS did not support to reissue and it was my mistake of filling the form incorrectly. But there was no problem at all. I wasn't questioned by DIBP.
> 
> > My passport was renewed in 2017. So my IELTS scorecard had old passport number. But again - I was not questioned. Anyways, the new passport has reference to old passport
> 
> > I got my work reference from my old employer easily. But as per the HR policies of my current employer - the can't customize and give work reference letter - Even if manager is ready to approve.
> 
> So I gave the HR letter with standard information of joining date, designation etc (bonafide). It was on a company letter head. I generated it twice - once for ACS and next after ITA (there was a gap of 6 months).
> 
> The roles and responsibility letter/work experience letter from current employer was very important in my case as I would get the additional 5 points when I complete 7 years work experience (5 years valid).
> 
> So I told my manager that I need a statutory declaration for this if HR is not giving. The reason I told was: "My spouse's employer is raising visa. I am getting dependent visa. Spouse's employer is requesting such letter." My manager did not question much - maybe because she is cool and also because she didn't care much about me - I had recently joined the company.
> 
> > The statutory declaration from my manager was an year old when I got my grant. I was really worried about it as I thought that they may ask a newer one. But didn't hear anything.
> 
> > Form 80 : We filled up form 80 for me and my spouse and provided it up front with all other documents (it was not asked).
> 
> > Apart from this, all the other documents were the regular checklist ones:
> IELTS, ACS, Degree, Transcripts, Birth Certificate, Police Clearance, Passport (old and new), all employment letters (joining, hike, promotion, relieving, payslips, form 16), income tax documents, marriage Certificate (Home documents and electricity bill to prove relationship).
> 
> All the above documents were given for both of us - me and my spouse. All of them were certified scanned copies.
> 
> > My spouse's had work travel for 8 months. We just ensured to update DIBP about the travel / address change via "Update Us". I was worried that they may take longer to approve. But nothing like that happened. Also, my spouse got the PCC from Indian Embassy - there was no trouble there as well.
> 
> > In case of any name / spelling errors or mismatch in documents - just give the affidavit. The notary should help you with the format.
> 
> 
> That's about it! The processing timelines and wait times have increased as compared to the past year. We were a little freaked. But we got a grip and decided not to worry too much and live routine lives. The grant came right on time. Feels very good
> 
> PS: We did not take any help of agent. We had an acquaintance who guided us for minor doubts. The rest is there over the internet.
> 
> Cheers! Be positive! All the best!




Great congrats


----------



## uvrays

klusarun said:


> Great congrats


Thank you!  All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

auslover35 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Is it possible to travel the dependent applicant first before main applicant. please reply


yes.


----------



## sarthak667

sachdsouza123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged the Visa 189 on 7th of November but i have not received any CO contact or commencement mail. Kindly let me know, if it is normal...


Keep patience mate...


----------



## joshua1729

Hi All,

I think my agent (MARA) have botched my application with their lackadaisical attitude. I just found out today that they did not upload Form 80. I have long been having issues with my agent on PCC and medicals upload and finally after importing the application, I went and got my medicals done yesterday, so it should reflect in a few days. 


Meanwhile, I was advised to upload form 1221 as well by some folks and was told to keep it in line with form 80. I had filled and signed form 80 before applying for the visa, and today I just happened to review the documents they have uploaded against a checklist, it became clear that they have not uploaded form 80.










When I selected the link to 'Attach More Documents', I do not see any option in document type, other than 'others' 










AFAIK, Form 80 and Form 1221 have their own heading under document type. 

Have I missed the boat to submit Form 80 & 1221? What are my options at the moment?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

joshua1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think my agent (MARA) have botched my application with their lackadaisical attitude. I just found out today that they did not upload Form 80. I have long been having issues with my agent on PCC and medicals upload and finally after importing the application, I went and got my medicals done yesterday, so it should reflect in a few days.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I was advised to upload form 1221 as well by some folks and was told to keep it in line with form 80. I had filled and signed form 80 before applying for the visa, and today I just happened to review the documents they have uploaded against a checklist, it became clear that they have not uploaded form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I selected the link to 'Attach More Documents', I do not see any option in document type, other than 'others'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Form 80 and Form 1221 have their own heading under document type.
> 
> Have I missed the boat to submit Form 80 & 1221? What are my options at the moment?


The list of documents now shows other documents option only. This changed about a month back. You can upload it and give it a meaningful name. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

gautamvbaindur said:


> The list of documents now shows other documents option only. This changed about a month back. You can upload it and give it a meaningful name.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks !!


----------



## harsm123

Can we upload more docs after pressing info provided button.. its almost around 50 days after CO contact .
Will this push my date to late in queue..Please suggest anyone..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

harsm123 said:


> Can we upload more docs after pressing info provided button.. its almost around 50 days after CO contact .
> Will this push my date to late in queue..Please suggest anyone..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


You can upload. Mention the CO in an email that whatever you are uploading is more evidence for his/her requested information. It's always better to give information when you have in hand. Average case pick-up time now is between 3-4 months. So, 50 days is OK. 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

kinnu369 said:


> You can upload. Mention the CO in an email that whatever you are uploading is more evidence for his/her requested information. It's always better to give information when you have in hand. Average case pick-up time now is between 3-4 months. So, 50 days is OK.
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Why you are providing wrong information? Technically documents should be uploaded ASAP along with application to avoid any delay or co contact. Submitting documents after 50 days is NOT OK unless it is very important and urgent document and yes you will need to give clarification to case officer regarding the document that will be uploaded after 50 days. Average time for case pick up is 3 to 4 months ? That’s not true. Case officer usually look at documents within first month itself , however decision can take time depending on complexity of the application and nowadays many people are reporting grant within 3-4 months for straight forward applications. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

austimmiacnt said:


> Why you are providing wrong information? Technically documents should be uploaded ASAP along with application to avoid any delay or co contact. Submitting documents after 50 days is NOT OK unless it is very important and urgent document and yes you will need to give clarification to case officer regarding the document that will be uploaded after 50 days. Average time for case pick up is 3 to 4 months ? That’s not true. Case officer usually look at documents within first month itself , however decision can take time depending on complexity of the application and nowadays many people are reporting grant within 3-4 months for straight forward applications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dear austimmiacnt,
Before commenting on anything just read his question. He is not asking for the "first time case pick up".
His question is after the CO contact for more information. So, where did I go wrong?
Please read the trail questions and give your opinion. And for God sake, don't answer in a hurry. It may confusion the information seeker.

Everyone cannot get the information in the 28 days time line which the case officer gives to submit for more information. So, it it definitely OK if an applicant submit more evidence after that 28days time line if he manages to get before the 2nd CO contact. Hope you can understand. 

As per the current trend, the time line for 2nd CO contact is 3-4 months and there are many examples in this forum itself. Fortunately I'm one of them. So, please try to help in a positive manner. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

kinnu369 said:


> Dear austimmiacnt,
> Before commenting on anything just read his question. He is not asking for the "first time case pick up".
> His question is after the CO contact for more information. So, where did I go wrong?
> Please read the trail questions and give your opinion. And for God sake, don't answer in a hurry. It may confusion the information seeker.
> 
> Everyone cannot get the information in the 28 days time line which the case officer gives to submit for more information. So, it it definitely OK if an applicant submit more evidence after that 28days time line if he manages to get before the 2nd CO contact. Hope you can understand.
> 
> As per the current trend, the time line for 2nd CO contact is 3-4 months and there are many examples in this forum itself. Fortunately I'm one of them. So, please try to help in a positive manner.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Ok I just read the thread and I do agree with you. My apologies for misunderstanding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

kinnu369 said:


> austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you are providing wrong information? Technically documents should be uploaded ASAP along with application to avoid any delay or co contact. Submitting documents after 50 days is NOT OK unless it is very important and urgent document and yes you will need to give clarification to case officer regarding the document that will be uploaded after 50 days. Average time for case pick up is 3 to 4 months ? That’s not true. Case officer usually look at documents within first month itself , however decision can take time depending on complexity of the application and nowadays many people are reporting grant within 3-4 months for straight forward applications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dear austimmiacnt,
> Before commenting on anything just read his question. He is not asking for the "first time case pick up".
> His question is after the CO contact for more information. So, where did I go wrong?
> Please read the trail questions and give your opinion. And for God sake, don't answer in a hurry. It may confusion the information seeker.
> 
> Everyone cannot get the information in the 28 days time line which the case officer gives to submit for more information. So, it it definitely OK if an applicant submit more evidence after that 28days time line if he manages to get before the 2nd CO contact. Hope you can understand.
> 
> As per the current trend, the time line for 2nd CO contact is 3-4 months and there are many examples in this forum itself. Fortunately I'm one of them. So, please try to help in a positive manner.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I had completed my document uploading on Dec 20th or so , after lodging visa on Dec 2nd. But based on the documents that were requested from other applicants I had uploaded more documents in Jan and a few more in Feb. should I inform the department of the reason for uploading new documents, please note I have not been contacted by the CO and hence do not have the email ID of the case officer attending my application. Please advice! Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarthak667

sujitswaroop said:


> kinnu369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you are providing wrong information? Technically documents should be uploaded ASAP along with application to avoid any delay or co contact. Submitting documents after 50 days is NOT OK unless it is very important and urgent document and yes you will need to give clarification to case officer regarding the document that will be uploaded after 50 days. Average time for case pick up is 3 to 4 months ? That’s not true. Case officer usually look at documents within first month itself , however decision can take time depending on complexity of the application and nowadays many people are reporting grant within 3-4 months for straight forward applications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dear austimmiacnt,
> Before commenting on anything just read his question. He is not asking for the "first time case pick up".
> His question is after the CO contact for more information. So, where did I go wrong?
> Please read the trail questions and give your opinion. And for God sake, don't answer in a hurry. It may confusion the information seeker.
> 
> Everyone cannot get the information in the 28 days time line which the case officer gives to submit for more information. So, it it definitely OK if an applicant submit more evidence after that 28days time line if he manages to get before the 2nd CO contact. Hope you can understand.
> 
> As per the current trend, the time line for 2nd CO contact is 3-4 months and there are many examples in this forum itself. Fortunately I'm one of them. So, please try to help in a positive manner.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had completed my document uploading on Dec 20th or so , after lodging visa on Dec 2nd. But based on the documents that were requested from other applicants I had uploaded more documents in Jan and a few more in Feb. should I inform the department of the reason for uploading new documents, please note I have not been contacted by the CO and hence do not have the email ID of the case officer attending my application. Please advice! Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Not required. Let the CO come to you for any confusion. Just stay calm and do meditation...


----------



## sarthak667

As I can see, DIBP attended the visa applications upto 17th Nov'17. ray2:


----------



## mohitkashyap

sarthak667 said:


> As I can see, DIBP attended the visa applications upto 17th Nov'17. ray2:


you mean grant?


----------



## sarthak667

mohitkashyap said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I can see, DIBP attended the visa applications upto 17th Nov'17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean grant?
Click to expand...

Including grants.


----------



## dhiva_p05

Gents,
I have a quick question here, we've been contacted by CO on 18-Dec-2017 and we responded with necessary documents by 12-Jan-2018. Do you guys have any idea whether the same CO will be attending the case or will it be different one?

The reason for asking this question is, when the application moves hand to hand, there will be delays.

Please share if any one seen that same CO attended the case after contact/submitting the docs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarthak667

dhiva_p05 said:


> Gents,
> I have a quick question here, we've been contacted by CO on 18-Dec-2017 and we responded with necessary documents by 12-Jan-2018. Do you guys have any idea whether the same CO will be attending the case or will it be different one?
> 
> The reason for asking this question is, when the application moves hand to hand, there will be delays.
> 
> Please share if any one seen that same CO attended the case after contact/submitting the docs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Could you share the reason for which CO contacted?


----------



## bhagat.dabas

dhiva_p05 said:


> Gents,
> I have a quick question here, we've been contacted by CO on 18-Dec-2017 and we responded with necessary documents by 12-Jan-2018. Do you guys have any idea whether the same CO will be attending the case or will it be different one?
> 
> The reason for asking this question is, when the application moves hand to hand, there will be delays.
> 
> Please share if any one seen that same CO attended the case after contact/submitting the docs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes there have been cases where same CO has given grant and cases where different CO gave grant also exist.

You can count 100-130 fron 18 DEC on average before you hear something again from DIBP


----------



## dhiva_p05

sarthak667 said:


> Could you share the reason for which CO contacted?


CO contacted for FBI Clearance for Secondary applicant, FBI and US state clearance for primary applicant.


----------



## dhiva_p05

bhagat.dabas said:


> Yes there have been cases where same CO has given grant and cases where different CO gave grant also exist.
> 
> You can count 100-130 fron 18 DEC on average before you hear something again from DIBP


Thanks for your quick response.

My understanding was, now the DIBP is clearing CO contacted applications lodged on September 2017. Soon they will touch the CO contacted applications lodged on Oct 2017.

Our application falls in the Oct 2017 boat. 

My understanding is based on the members posted their timelines in this expatforum.


----------



## haspy123

Same here my visa lodgement date is 3 oct 2017, mechanical engineer

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

haspy123 said:


> Same here my visa lodgement date is 3 oct 2017, mechanical engineer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Did CO contacted you? if so, when did he/she contacted?

what is the reason for your CO contact?

Would you mind to share?

Thanks,


----------



## NikiMohan

Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,

ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
PCC : 01/Sep/15 
EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
Medicals : 03/Sep/15
Invite : 17/Feb/16
Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
Info provided : 30/Jun/16
2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
Info provided : 17/Aug/16
Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
Info provided : 05/Nov/17
4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
Grant : 12/Feb/17

My opinion:

Will calling them work?
Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..

Some time lines based on my experience:

-> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..


----------



## Kevin22

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after...
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..



As I am nearing my 8th months

Do u advise to call???

If yes what is d number

When should I call???

What are the standard rates ???

I am really tired of this wait. Hope u understand


----------



## NikiMohan

The operator also mentioned that there is an internal system that each application will be reviewed every 28 days once... For example if the CO contact is on Jan 16th ... the next review will be around mid Feb...


----------



## NikiMohan

Yes.. please call.. but the response you will get depends on the operator... the number is +61131881... I usually call from skype... It is very cheap but I am not sure about the rates...




Kevin22 said:


> As I am nearing my 8th months
> 
> Do u advise to call???
> 
> If yes what is d number
> 
> When should I call???
> 
> What are the standard rates ???
> 
> I am really tired of this wait. Hope u understand


----------



## Gbatra

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..


Many congratulations... 

PS- after your post, there will be a significant increase in the call volume Tomm morning at DIBP..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhandel

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug h2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..


Congrats NIKI !!!!! Could you please share your IED date ..... ?


----------



## aussieee

By the grace of Allah got mine and family's grants today. I am so freaking happy and my wife is the luckiest for me.
Parents prayers and this forum guidance helped alot.

Just hang in there guys if you are invited you will get the grants.

263312. Telecommunications networks professional 

PTE 1st attempt 79 79 90 65
PTE 2nd attempt 90 90 89 80


Lodged 15 June 2017
CO contact 7th August 2017
Ip pressed 14th August 2017
Grants 12 Feb 2018

ETA 12 June 2018


----------



## NikiMohan

akhandel said:


> Congrats NIKI !!!!! Could you please share your IED date ..... ?


Sep 5th ... in line with new PCC


----------



## NikiMohan

Thanks.. yes I know more people will call.. but my intention is to help people who are inneed...



Gbatra said:


> Many congratulations...
> 
> PS- after your post, there will be a significant increase in the call volume Tomm morning at DIBP..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112

Dear Aussie,Many congratulations..Did you get any Immi Assessment commence email


----------



## HARINDERJEET

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..


Congrats :cheer2:and best of luck buddy.....thanks for detailing the period of wait...:couch2:


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

*Grants received*

Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...


VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
IED: 30-Aug-2018


----------



## yousufkhan

aussieee said:


> By the grace of Allah got mine and family's grants today. I am so freaking happy and my wife is the luckiest for me.
> Parents prayers and this forum guidance helped alot.
> 
> Just hang in there guys if you are invited you will get the grants.
> 
> 263312. Telecommunications networks professional
> 
> PTE 1st attempt 79 79 90 65
> PTE 2nd attempt 90 90 89 80
> 
> 
> Lodged 15 June 2017
> CO contact 7th August 2017
> Ip pressed 14th August 2017
> Grants 12 Feb 2018
> 
> ETA 12 June 2018






LifeIsBlessed said:


> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
> CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
> IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
> IED: 30-Aug-2018


-

Congratulations for the life ahead!


----------



## klusarun

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
> 
> CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
> 
> IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
> 
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
> 
> IED: 30-Aug-2018



Congrats


----------



## Gurraj

aussieee said:


> By the grace of Allah got mine and family's grants today. I am so freaking happy and my wife is the luckiest for me.
> Parents prayers and this forum guidance helped alot.
> 
> Just hang in there guys if you are invited you will get the grants.
> 
> 263312. Telecommunications networks professional
> 
> PTE 1st attempt 79 79 90 65
> PTE 2nd attempt 90 90 89 80
> 
> 
> Lodged 15 June 2017
> CO contact 7th August 2017
> Ip pressed 14th August 2017
> Grants 12 Feb 2018
> 
> ETA 12 June 2018


Congrats dear enjoy ur grant
I am also June 26 applicant co contact 15 aug
May I know ur visa officer name mine is Lisa


----------



## Gurraj

Anybody have co Lisa here


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Gurraj said:


> Anybody have co Lisa here


Yes! I do...


----------



## Kevin22

aussieee said:


> By the grace of Allah got mine and family's grants today. I am so freaking happy and my wife is the luckiest for me.
> Parents prayers and this forum guidance helped alot.
> 
> Just hang in there guys if you are invited you will get the grants.
> 
> 263312. Telecommunications networks professional
> 
> PTE 1st attempt 79 79 90 65
> PTE 2nd attempt 90 90 89 80
> 
> 
> Lodged 15 June 2017
> CO contact 7th August 2017
> Ip pressed 14th August 2017
> Grants 12 Feb 2018
> 
> ETA 12 June 2018



Great news man. Good to see a june applicant getting a grant


I have super faith now that I will get my visa this month


28th June applicant


----------



## lingling

Gurraj said:


> Anybody have co Lisa here


What's the matter with this CO?


----------



## djdoller

Gurraj said:


> Anybody have co Lisa here


I had 5 co contacted during my grant. Its not important who is working on your file, but rather you look at the documents you have uploaded and/or need to be upload. After the documents submit it might take few months 3-4 fir recontact you. But it doesn't mean that you will get the grant from the same CO. So please dont share the names of perticulars in portal. Do it in private if you would like to. But each contact from co is different so it doesn't make any difference from all. As all co have different position numbers and they work differently from each co and work on only their position which they are stand for.


----------



## Agronomist

djdoller said:


> I had 5 co contacted during my grant. Its not important who is working on your file, but rather you look at the documents you have uploaded and/or need to be upload. After the documents submit it might take few months 3-4 fir recontact you. But it doesn't mean that you will get the grant from the same CO. So please dont share the names of perticulars in portal. Do it in private if you would like to. But each contact from co is different so it doesn't make any difference from all. As all co have different position numbers and they work differently from each co and work on only their position which they are stand for.


fully endorse your thoughts.


----------



## sarthak667

I see that DIBP team has reached upto the 19th Nov'17 applications.


----------



## giankar

*2nd CO contact*



djdoller said:


> I had 5 co contacted during my grant. Its not important who is working on your file, but rather you look at the documents you have uploaded and/or need to be upload. After the documents submit it might take few months 3-4 fir recontact you. But it doesn't mean that you will get the grant from the same CO. So please dont share the names of perticulars in portal. Do it in private if you would like to. But each contact from co is different so it doesn't make any difference from all. As all co have different position numbers and they work differently from each co and work on only their position which they are stand for.


Hi djdoller,

I agree with your point
Do you suggest that after each CO contact we have to wait another 3-4 months? I have the below
Visa lodged 6th Feb
1st CO contact 13th Oct, for Form 80
Submitted 16th Oct
2nd CO contact 12th Feb, for wife's Police Certificate from home country (why nobody pointed that out in the 1st CO contact!!! ??? :yell::yell::yell: )

Should I expect now a pissible Grant hopefully around June 2018? 

thanks a lot!


----------



## djdoller

giankar said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had 5 co contacted during my grant. Its not important who is working on your file, but rather you look at the documents you have uploaded and/or need to be upload. After the documents submit it might take few months 3-4 fir recontact you. But it doesn't mean that you will get the grant from the same CO. So please dont share the names of perticulars in portal. Do it in private if you would like to. But each contact from co is different so it doesn't make any difference from all. As all co have different position numbers and they work differently from each co and work on only their position which they are stand for.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi djdoller,
> 
> I agree with your point
> Do you suggest that after each CO contact we have to wait another 3-4 months? I have the below
> Visa lodged 6th Feb
> 1st CO contact 13th Oct, for Form 80
> Submitted 16th Oct
> 2nd CO contact 12th Feb, for wife's Police Certificate from home country (why nobody pointed that out in the 1st CO contact!!! ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Should I expect now a pissible Grant hopefully around June 2018?
> 
> thanks a lot!
Click to expand...

Its not working like that. It should not be 3-4 months compulsary. You might get grant earlier than it. So hope for the best.


----------



## lingling

sarthak667 said:


> I see that DIBP team has reached upto the 19th Nov'17 applications.


I noticed 1 particular applicant with 19/11 lodgement date received CO contact n this gives us hope that DIBP is moving on to new cases. Grant seen last week were mainly for "old cases.

Nevertheless, I also noted that there are many cases lodged prior to 19/11 that has neither CO contact not grant issued. So it's hard to predict what applications get attended to next.

We can just wait n wait n wait n wait


----------



## austimmiacnt

congratulation on your grant. looks like very patient journey,
so enjoy the moment of great happiness :rockon:
a quick question, if case officer doesn't contact you after lodgement of application,
is that good sign or bad? i frontloaded all docs but no case officer contact yet. I am mentally prepared that decision can take upto 6 months.




NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..


----------



## gautamvbaindur

austimmiacnt said:


> congratulation on your grant. looks like very patient journey,
> so enjoy the moment of great happiness :rockon:
> a quick question, if case officer doesn't contact you after lodgement of application,
> is that good sign or bad? i frontloaded all docs but no case officer contact yet. I am mentally prepared that decision can take upto 6 months.


As they say, no news is good news!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

gautamvbaindur said:


> As they say, no news is good news!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks  I hope so. But I wouldn’t prefer if they ask something after 5 months. If they need any additional documentation, hope they will ask now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

aussieee said:


> By the grace of Allah got mine and family's grants today. I am so freaking happy and my wife is the luckiest for me.
> Parents prayers and this forum guidance helped alot.
> 
> Just hang in there guys if you are invited you will get the grants.
> 
> 263312. Telecommunications networks professional
> 
> PTE 1st attempt 79 79 90 65
> PTE 2nd attempt 90 90 89 80
> 
> 
> Lodged 15 June 2017
> CO contact 7th August 2017
> Ip pressed 14th August 2017
> Grants 12 Feb 2018
> 
> ETA 12 June 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
> CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
> IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
> IED: 30-Aug-2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

yousufkhan said:


> aussieee said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of Allah got mine and family's grants today. I am so freaking happy and my wife is the luckiest for me.
> Parents prayers and this forum guidance helped alot.
> 
> Just hang in there guys if you are invited you will get the grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 263312. Telecommunications networks professional
> 
> PTE 1st attempt 79 79 90 65
> PTE 2nd attempt 90 90 89 80
> 
> 
> Lodged 15 June 2017
> CO contact 7th August 2017
> Ip pressed 14th August 2017
> Grants 12 Feb 2018
> 
> ETA 12 June 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LifeIsBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
> CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
> IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
> IED: 30-Aug-2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -
> 
> Congratulations for the life ahead!
Click to expand...




klusarun said:


> LifeIsBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
> 
> CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
> 
> IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
> 
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
> 
> IED: 30-Aug-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your wishes...wish you all the best...


----------



## LifeIsBlessed

debeash said:


> LifeIsBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
> CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
> IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
> IED: 30-Aug-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Debeash...hope you get your grant soon...best wishes


----------



## khurd7777

*PCC issue*

Hi,
I need advise from you all. I applied for Australian immigration and got invite. I have prepared all doc including my PCC. My Husband works in government sector and in Bahrain without Government NOC the police will not issue PCC. My husband talked to his authorities for NOC to allow police to provide him PCC. But it became a big issue as government employees are not allowed to have PCC if they are in services. The only option is to get his PCC is after he resign. And at this stage we can't take this decision as invite doesn't mean grant will be given. 
In this case what is alternative for me. Is there any other way as I am principal applicant and I have my PCC. 
Help me with alternative ways to prove my husband good conduct.


----------



## Kamal 474

khurd7777 said:


> Hi,
> I need advise from you all. I applied for Australian immigration and got invite. I have prepared all doc including my PCC. My Husband works in government sector and in Bahrain without Government NOC the police will not issue PCC. My husband talked to his authorities for NOC to allow police to provide him PCC. But it became a big issue as government employees are not allowed to have PCC if they are in services. The only option is to get his PCC is after he resign. And at this stage we can't take this decision as invite doesn't mean grant will be given.
> In this case what is alternative for me. Is there any other way as I am principal applicant and I have my PCC.
> Help me with alternative ways to prove my husband good conduct.


Hello
If he has not spent 12 months or more in Bahrain then his PCC will not be required.. what u can do is that lodge without his PCC and in the meantime try to get it.. upload it if u get it in time.. if u cant still get and if CO asks u about it then u can respond with all the correspondence and efforts u have put in to get it... cheers


----------



## Ismail_Aus

austimmiacnt said:


> congratulation on your grant. looks like very patient journey,
> so enjoy the moment of great happiness :rockon:
> a quick question, if case officer doesn't contact you after lodgement of application,
> is that good sign or bad? i frontloaded all docs but no case officer contact yet. I am mentally prepared that decision can take upto 6 months.


What is the number to call and talk to them?


----------



## andreyx108b

Ismail_Aus said:


> What is the number to call and talk to them?


call does not help really


----------



## kirshad

Folks, 

To my relief, got the magic update of "Granted" on 12th Feb after what it seemed to be a nerve-breaking wait and endless sleepless nights...Below is the timeline for group reference...

EA Applied for 263311: 31-Dec-16
IELTS: 11-Feb-17; L:8.5 R:8 W:7.5 S:8
EA Assessed: 263312, 12-Apr-17
EOI: 16-Apr-17; 189 Subclass
Claim: 65 Points; Age: 25 Points, Experience: 15 Points
ITA: 26-Apr-17
Application Lodged: 22-June-17
CO Contact: 16-Aug-17 (For Form 80, 1221, More Employment Details and PCC)
Information Provided: 11-Sept-17 with Medicals
Employment Verification: No (to the best of my knowledge)
Grant: 12-Feb-18
IED: 31-Aug-18

Regards and Best of Luck to all those in Queue.


----------



## andreyx108b

kirshad said:


> Folks,
> 
> To my relief, got the magic update of "Granted" on 12th Feb after what it seemed to be a nerve-breaking wait and endless sleepless nights...Below is the timeline for group reference...
> 
> EA Applied for 263311: 31-Dec-16
> IELTS: 11-Feb-17; L:8.5 R:8 W:7.5 S:8
> EA Assessed: 263312, 12-Apr-17
> EOI: 16-Apr-17; 189 Subclass
> Claim: 65 Points; Age: 25 Points, Experience: 15 Points
> ITA: 26-Apr-17
> Application Lodged: 22-June-17
> CO Contact: 16-Aug-17 (For Form 80, 1221, More Employment Details and PCC)
> Information Provided: 11-Sept-17 with Medicals
> Employment Verification: No (to the best of my knowledge)
> Grant: 12-Feb-18
> 
> Regards and Best of Luck to all those in Queue.


Congratulations!


----------



## kinnu369

kirshad said:


> Folks,
> 
> To my relief, got the magic update of "Granted" on 12th Feb after what it seemed to be a nerve-breaking wait and endless sleepless nights...Below is the timeline for group reference...
> 
> EA Applied for 263311: 31-Dec-16
> IELTS: 11-Feb-17; L:8.5 R:8 W:7.5 S:8
> EA Assessed: 263312, 12-Apr-17
> EOI: 16-Apr-17; 189 Subclass
> Claim: 65 Points; Age: 25 Points, Experience: 15 Points
> ITA: 26-Apr-17
> Application Lodged: 22-June-17
> CO Contact: 16-Aug-17 (For Form 80, 1221, More Employment Details and PCC)
> Information Provided: 11-Sept-17 with Medicals
> Employment Verification: No (to the best of my knowledge)
> Grant: 12-Feb-18
> IED: 31-Aug-18
> 
> Regards and Best of Luck to all those in Queue.


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204

khurd7777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need advise from you all. I applied for Australian immigration and got invite. I have prepared all doc including my PCC. My Husband works in government sector and in Bahrain without Government NOC the police will not issue PCC. My husband talked to his authorities for NOC to allow police to provide him PCC. But it became a big issue as government employees are not allowed to have PCC if they are in services. The only option is to get his PCC is after he resign. And at this stage we can't take this decision as invite doesn't mean grant will be given.
> 
> In this case what is alternative for me. Is there any other way as I am principal applicant and I have my PCC.
> 
> Help me with alternative ways to prove my husband good conduct.




Is PCC required for non immigrant immediate family members too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

chi204 said:


> Is PCC required for non immigrant immediate family members too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Depends on who you mean? Spouse and dependent children - yes. 

Other relatives (parents, siblings) can't be really included.


----------



## chi204

andreyx108b said:


> Depends on who you mean? Spouse and dependent children - yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Other relatives (parents, siblings) can't be really included.




I was thinking if she finds out answer to that and if answer is “not required” then she can apply without husband in her application. You answered for her. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

chi204 said:


> I was thinking if she finds out answer to that and if answer is “not required” then she can apply without husband in her application. You answered for her. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If its a husband, then yes, pcc will be required document. AFAIK.


----------



## sarthak667

Kamal 474 said:


> Hello
> If he has not spent 12 months or more in Bahrain then his PCC will not be required.. what u can do is that lodge without his PCC and in the meantime try to get it.. upload it if u get it in time.. if u cant still get and if CO asks u about it then u can respond with all the correspondence and efforts u have put in to get it... cheers


Yes Kamal 474, you are correct.


----------



## sarthak667

DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sonamt

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..




First of all congrats to you and your family on the grant. Just a quick clarification. Did you sign health declaration or health undertaking for your son? Why is there a huge gap of 9 months between the time you signed health document for your son and the time you kept your app on hold? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvrays

*Query - Education not related to occupation*

Hello,

This query is for one of my colleagues. 

If the bachelors degree does not match out occupation - can we still claim points for education.

I do know that the valid work experience is reduced if education does not match work experience. But can we claim points for education?

Example:

A person with bachelor's degree in electronics works as software engineer with 10 years experience. Now the ACS is going to deduct 4 years from this experience, leaving only 6 years of valid work experience. But can he claim 15 points for the Bachelor's degree he has?

Please guide!


----------



## NikiMohan

sonamt said:


> NikiMohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys... received grant today..did not hear about any EV.. the updated timeline is as follows,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 – Accountant General
> PCC : 01/Sep/15
> EOI : 02/Sep/15 - 65 Points
> Medicals : 03/Sep/15
> Invite : 17/Feb/16
> Visa Lodged : 14/Apr/16
> First CO contact : 06/May/16 (revised medicals for my son and form 80)
> Info provided : 30/Jun/16
> 2nd CO contact : 16/Aug/16 (sign health declaration for my son)
> Info provided : 17/Aug/16
> Application put on hold : May 2017 - wife pregnant
> 3rd CO contact : 31/Aug/17 - New born birth certificate... new medicals and PCC for everyone
> Info provided : 05/Nov/17
> 4th CO contact : 16/Jan/18 - New PCC (already provided)
> Called them : 12/Feb/17 - The operator was very helpful.. I explained to him that due to oversight the case officer requested the same information again and it is causing delay.. the operator put the call on hold and called the CO.. later the operator clarified that the application will be reviewed today
> Grant : 12/Feb/17
> 
> My opinion:
> 
> Will calling them work?
> Absolutely... but not all the time..it depends on the operator.. some operators give standard reply and refuse to go any further.. some take that extra effort to help.. I have them 6 times...twice I got very good response.. Once when I called them in Aug 2017 the operator sent an reminder email to the CO and I got a CO contact immediately there after... The Operator also mentioned that as a policy each application will reviewed every 28 days..
> 
> Some time lines based on my experience:
> 
> -> If CO asks to redo PCC.. getting grant is certain but timelines can vary from 1 day to couple of months..
> ->Addition of newborn - timeline ranges from 2 months to 5 months... This also depends on how much time has passed before the application has been put on hold.. For example in my case .. I was already waiting for 8 months before putting my case on hold.. so it is safe to assume that security checks would be nearing completion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all congrats to you and your family on the grant. Just a quick clarification. Did you sign health declaration or health undertaking for your son? Why is there a huge gap of 9 months between the time you signed health document for your son and the time you kept your app on hold?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because of security checks


----------



## gautamvbaindur

uvrays said:


> Hello,
> 
> This query is for one of my colleagues.
> 
> If the bachelors degree does not match out occupation - can we still claim points for education.
> 
> I do know that the valid work experience is reduced if education does not match work experience. But can we claim points for education?
> 
> Example:
> 
> A person with bachelor's degree in electronics works as software engineer with 10 years experience. Now the ACS is going to deduct 4 years from this experience, leaving only 6 years of valid work experience. But can he claim 15 points for the Bachelor's degree he has?
> 
> Please guide!


Yes. I think you can claim points if it's comparable to Australian standard and it'll be mentioned in the ACS letter. I also have different occupation compared to my qualification and I claimed 15 points for education as it was mentioned that it's comparable

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

dhiva_p05 said:


> Did CO contacted you? if so, when did he/she contacted?
> 
> what is the reason for your CO contact?
> 
> Would you mind to share?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes CO contacted on 15 nov 2018 asking for further employment proofs.


----------



## rvd

uvrays said:


> Hello,
> 
> This query is for one of my colleagues.
> 
> If the bachelors degree does not match out occupation - can we still claim points for education.
> 
> I do know that the valid work experience is reduced if education does not match work experience. But can we claim points for education?
> 
> Example:
> 
> A person with bachelor's degree in electronics works as software engineer with 10 years experience. Now the ACS is going to deduct 4 years from this experience, leaving only 6 years of valid work experience. But can he claim 15 points for the Bachelor's degree he has?
> 
> Please guide!


Point can be claimed for the education even when bachelors degree does not match the occupation.

However it may have implication in points for the experience because assessing authority will give positive assessment for the experience after deducting few from total experience.


----------



## HS2MS

Hi..
Any reference of group of people who re planning to visit australia
my IED is 25 june 2018
so need pointers which may be helpful for settling there


----------



## Kevin22

HS2MS said:


> Hi..
> Any reference of group of people who re planning to visit australia
> my IED is 25 june 2018
> so need pointers which may be helpful for settling there



Were u june applicant

When did u get your grant???


----------



## reyno_obrien

sarthak667 said:


> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates. :fingerscrossed:



I am a 16th Nov applicant. No CO Contact or Immi Assess Commencement email yet!. So not sure whether to be happy or sad regarding 20th Nov applicants getting grants. 

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Received *Grant*::fingerscrossed: *IED*::fingerscrossed:


----------



## johnanand

Hi kirshad,

Congrats on your grant definitely its a nerve breaking long wait. Could you please share the break up of your points?

*********************



kirshad said:


> Folks,
> 
> To my relief, got the magic update of "Granted" on 12th Feb after what it seemed to be a nerve-breaking wait and endless sleepless nights...Below is the timeline for group reference...
> 
> EA Applied for 263311: 31-Dec-16
> IELTS: 11-Feb-17; L:8.5 R:8 W:7.5 S:8
> EA Assessed: 263312, 12-Apr-17
> EOI: 16-Apr-17; 189 Subclass
> Claim: 65 Points; Age: 25 Points, Experience: 15 Points
> ITA: 26-Apr-17
> Application Lodged: 22-June-17
> CO Contact: 16-Aug-17 (For Form 80, 1221, More Employment Details and PCC)
> Information Provided: 11-Sept-17 with Medicals
> Employment Verification: No (to the best of my knowledge)
> Grant: 12-Feb-18
> IED: 31-Aug-18
> 
> Regards and Best of Luck to all those in Queue.


----------



## shawnfj

Lodged my application today. Will upload documents in the coming week. The attach documents feature shows only "attach more documents" so I will wait 24 hours for the system to normalize as I have read this has happened to many applicants...


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Congrats. Just a bit curious about the difference in days in between CO contact and Information provided. Almost 3 months(Aug to Nov)..

Also how the days needs to be counted for grant. Is it CO contact date or information provided.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

LifeIsBlessed said:


> Hello friends, Happy to share that me and my family received our grants with God's Grace. Below are the timelines.....Wishing each one of you good luck for speedy grants...
> 
> 
> VISA lodge : 17-aug-2017
> CO Contact for US PCC : 14-Sep-2017
> IP pressed and Responded to CO : 9-Dec-2017
> Grant Date : 09-Feb-2018
> IED: 30-Aug-2018


Congrats. Just a bit curious about the difference in days in between CO contact and Information provided. Almost 3 months(Sep to Dec)..

Also how the days needs to be counted for grant. Is it CO contact date or information provided.


----------



## andreyx108b

shawnfj said:


> Lodged my application today. Will upload documents in the coming week. The attach documents feature shows only "attach more documents" so I will wait 24 hours for the system to normalize as I have read this has happened to many applicants...


all the best with your lodgement!


----------



## khurd7777

sarthak667 said:


> Yes Kamal 474, you are correct.


Thanks for the prompt reply. Mu husband has spent more then 12 months in Bahrain. His employer is not providing him with NOC at any cost. I want to ask what type of correspondence should I need to show to the CO, as in my case I was only told verbally by my officer. How can I convince CO that my case is genuine.


----------



## khurd7777

Kamal 474 said:


> Hello
> If he has not spent 12 months or more in Bahrain then his PCC will not be required.. what u can do is that lodge without his PCC and in the meantime try to get it.. upload it if u get it in time.. if u cant still get and if CO asks u about it then u can respond with all the correspondence and efforts u have put in to get it... cheers


Thanks for the prompt reply. Mu husband has spent more then 12 months in Bahrain. His employer is not providing him with NOC at any cost. I want to ask what type of correspondence should I need to show to the CO, as in my case I was only told verbally by my officer. How can I convince CO that my case is genuine.


----------



## sarthak667

reyno_obrien said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 16th Nov applicant. No CO Contact or Immi Assess Commencement email yet!. So not sure whether to be happy or sad regarding 20th Nov applicants getting grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Received *Grant*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IED*:
Click to expand...

For 16th Nov applications, they are studying your case mate. So be patient.


----------



## sarthak667

khurd7777 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Kamal 474, you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply. Mu husband has spent more then 12 months in Bahrain. His employer is not providing him with NOC at any cost. I want to ask what type of correspondence should I need to show to the CO, as in my case I was only told verbally by my officer. How can I convince CO that my case is genuine.
Click to expand...

Here is a method you can try. 
Ask your husband to ask the employer to give a rejection in response of an email which would be sent by your husband. If possible request employer for the clarification for the rejection or mentioning the rules.


----------



## sarthak667

haspy123 said:


> dhiva_p05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did CO contacted you? if so, when did he/she contacted?
> 
> what is the reason for your CO contact?
> 
> Would you mind to share?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes CO contacted on 15 nov 2018 asking for further employment proofs.
Click to expand...

Could you please tell what you left earlier in employment proof and what CO asked for further?


----------



## tariq620

Hello,

I am one of July-17 applicants, and still waiting. No CO contact or immi commencement email yet. Not even heard about any EV. Its completely silent. 

1. Is anyone on the same boat? I'm really feeling anxious.:smash:
2. Should I try to contact DIBP after exceeding 8 months, as per current processing time frame? If yes, then what would be the best way to contact them?

Congrats to those already got Grant, and best wishes to all members of "Waiting Club".

Regards,


----------



## nabtex

tariq620 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am one of July-17 applicants, and still waiting. No CO contact or immi commencement email yet. Not even heard about any EV. Its completely silent.
> 
> 1. Is anyone on the same boat? I'm really feeling anxious.:smash:
> 2. Should I try to contact DIBP after exceeding 8 months, as per current processing time frame? If yes, then what would be the best way to contact them?
> 
> Congrats to those already got Grant, and best wishes to all members of "Waiting Club".
> 
> Regards,


Use feedback form in immi account to lodge complain.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

khurd7777 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Mu husband has spent more then 12 months in Bahrain. His employer is not providing him with NOC at any cost. I want to ask what type of correspondence should I need to show to the CO, as in my case I was only told verbally by my officer. How can I convince CO that my case is genuine.


 Hello
you are welcome.. you dont need to provide NOC of any kind for ur husband employer.. first thing you should do is that u take print out of the email from skillselect of ur invite and tell ur husband to take that to Bahrain police as proof of PCC requirement for immigration process and that u have been invited by Australian Government.. send same invite letter as email to the same department and save the email u send them and their reply as proof if they still decline u the PCC.. cheers


----------



## shawnfj

Hi everyone, just to be sure, there aren't any categories like work experience under your partner's application (I am claiming partner points). So do you need to upload these documents under your own application or do I upload under partner's application, but which category. Would appreciate any help on this.


----------



## sarthak667

shawnfj said:


> Hi everyone, just to be sure, there aren't any categories like work experience under your partner's application (I am claiming partner points). So do you need to upload these documents under your own application or do I upload under partner's application, but which category. Would appreciate any help on this.


Here is the list:

1. Passport (Travel and Birth) > Birth or Age
2. Form 80 > Character
3. Form 1221 & Form 1281 > Attach More Documents > Others
4. PTE Score (English) > Language
5. ACS Result (Skill Accessment) > Attach More Documents > Others
6. Aadhaar (Indian National Identity) > Attach More Documents > Others
7. Voter Card (Indian National Identity) > Attach More Documents > Others
8. Marriage Certificate (Relationship proof) > Relationship
9. 10th Certificate (Birth Proof) > Birth or Age
10. UG + PG (Degree and Transcripts) > Attach More Documents > Others
11. PCC > Character
12. Medical (Cleared) > HAP ID > View Health Assessment

No partner document is required to be uploaded in the primary applicant's panel.

Hope this could help you.


----------



## mhr123

sarthak667 said:


> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates. :fingerscrossed:


I got CO contact for Med (new born son) on 10/02/2018 and application logged date was on 13th Dec 2017. So it seems application has moved further i feel.


----------



## ndhankher

uvrays said:


> Hello,
> 
> This query is for one of my colleagues.
> 
> If the bachelors degree does not match out occupation - can we still claim points for education.
> 
> I do know that the valid work experience is reduced if education does not match work experience. But can we claim points for education?
> 
> Example:
> 
> A person with bachelor's degree in electronics works as software engineer with 10 years experience. Now the ACS is going to deduct 4 years from this experience, leaving only 6 years of valid work experience. But can he claim 15 points for the Bachelor's degree he has?
> 
> Please guide!


Plz go through this document 
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

mhr123 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got CO contact for Med (new born son) on 10/02/2018 and application logged date was on 13th Dec 2017. So it seems application has moved further i feel.
Click to expand...

Great news, what is your occupation?


----------



## sujitswaroop

mhr123 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is again working with pace. The team reached upto the 20th Nov'17 submitted applications. All the best to all mates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got CO contact for Med (new born son) on 10/02/2018 and application logged date was on 13th Dec 2017. So it seems application has moved further i feel.
Click to expand...

That is definitely nice to hear! I lodged on 2nd Dec and am yet to receive the email. Did you have any overseas experience and had to submit PCC from other countries (excluding your home country)?


----------



## lingling

mhr123 said:


> I got CO contact for Med (new born son) on 10/02/2018 and application logged date was on 13th Dec 2017. So it seems application has moved further i feel.


This is 190 queue and not 189 queue I supposed?? Saw yr signature stating VIC invite.


----------



## sujitswaroop

lingling said:


> mhr123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got CO contact for Med (new born son) on 10/02/2018 and application logged date was on 13th Dec 2017. So it seems application has moved further i feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 190 queue and not 189 queue I supposed?? Saw yr signature stating VIC invite.
Click to expand...

Maybe I should have gone with my 190 , oh crap!


----------



## dashboard89

sujitswaroop said:


> That is definitely nice to hear! I lodged on 2nd Dec and am yet to receive the email. Did you have any overseas experience and had to submit PCC from other countries (excluding your home country)?


I believe subclass 190s are prioritized first before 189s, that's why 190s are already on Dec 13, and 189 is still on Nov 20.

As per Fact sheet - Priority processing for skilled migration visas from the website:

Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

1. applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
2. applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
3. applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
4. applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
5. all other applications.


----------



## mhr123

sujitswaroop said:


> That is definitely nice to hear! I lodged on 2nd Dec and am yet to receive the email. Did you have any overseas experience and had to submit PCC from other countries (excluding your home country)?


Yes.. i have 9 yrs Overseas Exp approved by ACS and submitted my PCC from Sudan & India.


----------



## mhr123

sarthak667 said:


> great news, what is your occupation?


261312


----------



## andreyx108b

lingling said:


> This is 190 queue and not 189 queue I supposed?? Saw yr signature stating VIC invite.


I am not observing much difference between the processing of SC189 and SC190, the processing seems to go in standard pattern for both of them and the timeframes for both remain somewhat identical/similar.


----------



## andreyx108b

dashboard89 said:


> I believe subclass 190s are prioritized first before 189s, that's why 190s are already on Dec 13, and 189 is still on Nov 20.
> 
> As per Fact sheet - Priority processing for skilled migration visas from the website:
> 
> Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
> 
> 1. applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
> 2. applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
> 3. applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
> 4. applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
> 5. all other applications.


Those priorities are not followed, there are dozens and dozens of applicants whos SC189 can be processed faster and at the same time there are sc190 who are waiting very long time.


----------



## mhr123

sujitswaroop said:


> Maybe I should have gone with my 190 , oh crap!


TBH, i do feel 190 process (after ITA) is much more faster than 189 . As 190 province CO does a major portion of DIBP CO like checking & verifying points, exp, calling employer (if needed) etc and if any issue state nomination is denied . 

I may be wrong, but this is my observation.


----------



## rampraba

*Co Contact*

I am asked to submit PCC for my wife from Singapore even though she only stayed there for 7 Months.
I don't understand why CO is asking for PCC, the rule is only submit PCC if stayed at overseas for 12 months or more...


----------



## anishantonyvp

rampraba said:


> I am asked to submit PCC for my wife from Singapore even though she only stayed there for 7 Months.
> I don't understand why CO is asking for PCC, the rule is only submit PCC if stayed at overseas for 12 months or more...



Hello Bro. I too have not submitted PCC for my wife for South Africa since she was there only for 7 months. I have lodged the Visa on 27th Jan 2018.

Please do let me know if you were able to convince the CO about this or any further course of action which you took to avoid PCC submission for your wife.


----------



## andreyx108b

khurd7777 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Mu husband has spent more then 12 months in Bahrain. His employer is not providing him with NOC at any cost. I want to ask what type of correspondence should I need to show to the CO, as in my case I was only told verbally by my officer. How can I convince CO that my case is genuine.




What is noc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123

rampraba said:


> I am asked to submit PCC for my wife from Singapore even though she only stayed there for 7 Months.
> I don't understand why CO is asking for PCC, the rule is only submit PCC if stayed at overseas for 12 months or more...





anishantonyvp said:


> Hello Bro. I too have not submitted PCC for my wife for South Africa since she was there only for 7 months. I have lodged the Visa on 27th Jan 2018.
> 
> Please do let me know if you were able to convince the CO about this or any further course of action which you took to avoid PCC submission for your wife.


I had told the guys earlier as well on this forum that CO might ask PCC if the stay is more than 6 months but they argued that it's only required if the stay is over a year.
Co may or may not follow the pet rules posted on DIBP website. Therefore, it's important to be ready will all the details.


----------



## andreyx108b

mhr123 said:


> I had told the guys earlier as well on this forum that CO might ask PCC if the stay is more than 6 months but they argued that it's only required if the stay is over a year.
> 
> Co may or may not follow the pet rules posted on DIBP website. Therefore, it's important to be ready will all the details.




It is a fact. There is not a single case where pcc was requested for stays less than 12 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

I started using opera browser as fed up with lot of ads coming on this forum on my android phone.


----------



## reyno_obrien

Happy news guys! got the grant today for myself, wife and 2 children after 90 days of waiting patiently!

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*

7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
*PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
*Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
*Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
*Application Status*: Finalized *Grant*:14th Feb, 2018 *IED*:13th Nov, 2018


----------



## mhr123

andreyx108b said:


> It is a fact. There is not a single case where pcc was requested for stays less than 12 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The above 2 guys are present example in front u bro.


----------



## rampraba

anishantonyvp said:


> Hello Bro. I too have not submitted PCC for my wife for South Africa since she was there only for 7 months. I have lodged the Visa on 27th Jan 2018.
> 
> Please do let me know if you were able to convince the CO about this or any further course of action which you took to avoid PCC submission for your wife.


Anish,

I have written to Singapore police on my case and i have attached the PCC request from Australian immigration. Lets see what is the reply from Singapore police.

Meanwhile, i have also consulted with my agent who is handling my case, he advice me to forward the email reply (if Singapore police deny) to him to upload to Australian Immigration as a proof, so that i can be exempted from submitting PCC for my spouse.

Ill keep u update....


----------



## mohitkashyap

Singapore Police will respond you surely, here is the process to get PCC in Singapore.

https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance/appeal-by-non-singapore-citizens


----------



## joshua1729

andreyx108b said:


> What is noc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it is a No Objection Certificate


----------



## anishantonyvp

rampraba said:


> Anish,
> 
> I have written to Singapore police on my case and i have attached the PCC request from Australian immigration. Lets see what is the reply from Singapore police.
> 
> Meanwhile, i have also consulted with my agent who is handling my case, he advice me to forward the email reply (if Singapore police deny) to him to upload to Australian Immigration as a proof, so that i can be exempted from submitting PCC for my spouse.
> 
> Ill keep u update....



Thanks for the Reply bro. I too will initiate the PCC process for South Africa just in case CO demands one for my wife.


----------



## chibaba chacho

reyno_obrien said:


> Happy news guys! got the grant today for myself, wife and 2 children after 90 days of waiting patiently!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*
> 
> 7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Finalized *Grant*:14th Feb, 2018 *IED*:13th Nov, 2018


 Congratulations reyno_obrien!!! I wish you and your family all the best!!!
Member


----------



## HS2MS

shobhgarg said:


> __________________________
> 
> Hi Gautam,
> 
> I have stayed in Australia for close to 3.5 years and have few contacts which are hiring positions directly. They are interested in giving me a job under them.
> 
> Having said that, there is no point of even updating the resume on seek until you get the grant. The first thing which you will be asked is what is your visa status.


Hi, I have got the grant..can you please help e with job references.

Also please refer if there i any whatsapp group or so...where people who are migrating can connect??


----------



## sarthak667

reyno_obrien said:


> Happy news guys! got the grant today for myself, wife and 2 children after 90 days of waiting patiently!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*
> 
> 7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Finalized *Grant*:14th Feb, 2018 *IED*:13th Nov, 2018


Congrats!


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

Is there a WhatsApp group for Perth? I'd like be a part of it. Please PM me the number.


----------



## dhiva_p05

rampraba said:


> I am asked to submit PCC for my wife from Singapore even though she only stayed there for 7 Months.
> I don't understand why CO is asking for PCC, the rule is only submit PCC if stayed at overseas for 12 months or more...


Hi,
If you wife stayed in SG for last 7 months, and if she is currently staying in SG, then it make sense to ask for SG PCC.
Because, the CO may assume that application process would take 4 months or so, by then she will be completing her 12months stay in SG.

I hope this make some sense....


----------



## prdream

With the blessing of God I received my 189 visa grant today.
What more you expect on Valentine's day. 

Here is my journey details:
Code 261311
Applied acs May 2016
Applied vitaassess Oct 2016
PTE attempts: 3
Got 65 over all in Jan 2017
Applied EOI Feb 2017 189
Applied NSW 190 Feb 2017
Invited Feb 27th NSW
Invited March1st 189
Visa lodged April 22nd
Immi commessement email June 6th
Employement verification AHC call to me Jan 8th( asked all general questions, roles n responsibilities for all companies I worked)
Grant received FEB 14th 2018
IED date : 14th April 2018


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

prdream said:


> With the blessing of God I received my 189 visa grant today.
> What more you expect on Valentine's day.
> 
> Here is my journey details:
> Code 261311
> Applied acs May 2016
> Applied vitaassess Oct 2016
> PTE attempts: 3
> Got 65 over all in Jan 2017
> Applied EOI Feb 2017 189
> Applied NSW 190 Feb 2017
> Invited Feb 27th NSW
> Invited March1st 189
> Visa lodged April 22nd
> Immi commessement email June 6th
> Employement verification AHC call to me Jan 8th( asked all general questions, roles n responsibilities for all companies I worked)
> Grant received FEB 14th 2018
> IED date : 14th April 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Glory be to God

Finally they have started issuing grants to applications with immi assessment commenced email.

Congratulations!!!

I am believing God that i will receive mine this month too


----------



## debeash

reyno_obrien said:


> Happy news guys! got the grant today for myself, wife and 2 children after 90 days of waiting patiently!
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
> *ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
> *IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*
> 
> 7.0
> *EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide)
> *PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
> *EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017 *ITA *: 18th Oct, 2017
> *PCC Applied Date*: 13th Sep, 2017 *PCC Result*: 28th Sep, 2017
> *Medicals Date*: 11th Nov, 2017 *Medicals Result*: All Cleared 15th Nov, 2017
> *Visa Lodged*: 16th Nov, 2017 *Documents Upload*: 17th Nov, 2017
> *Application Status*: Finalized *Grant*:14th Feb, 2018 *IED*:13th Nov, 2018


Congratulations.. your patience has been rewarded, enjoy...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

prdream said:


> With the blessing of God I received my 189 visa grant today.
> What more you expect on Valentine's day.
> 
> Here is my journey details:
> Code 261311
> Applied acs May 2016
> Applied vitaassess Oct 2016
> PTE attempts: 3
> Got 65 over all in Jan 2017
> Applied EOI Feb 2017 189
> Applied NSW 190 Feb 2017
> Invited Feb 27th NSW
> Invited March1st 189
> Visa lodged April 22nd
> Immi commessement email June 6th
> Employement verification AHC call to me Jan 8th( asked all general questions, roles n responsibilities for all companies I worked)
> Grant received FEB 14th 2018
> IED date : 14th April 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

Congratulations!!!!!!!



prdream said:


> With the blessing of God I received my 189 visa grant today.
> What more you expect on Valentine's day.
> 
> Here is my journey details:
> Code 261311
> Applied acs May 2016
> Applied vitaassess Oct 2016
> PTE attempts: 3
> Got 65 over all in Jan 2017
> Applied EOI Feb 2017 189
> Applied NSW 190 Feb 2017
> Invited Feb 27th NSW
> Invited March1st 189
> Visa lodged April 22nd
> Immi commessement email June 6th
> Employement verification AHC call to me Jan 8th( asked all general questions, roles n responsibilities for all companies I worked)
> Grant received FEB 14th 2018
> IED date : 14th April 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalumer

My timeline for 489 to 887 skilled 

I came in australia on 489 subclass in may 2015.

Applied for 887 subclass in July 2017.

They asked further documents on 11th oct 2017. I resubmitted the required documents.

They again asked polio vaccination on 7th dec 2017.

after passing 2 months Since then I am waiting for their reply..

On immi account they mentioned 6 to 8 months before christmas and they make it 7 to 8 months before new year.

What is my possibility of more time ?


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

Hi Friends,

CO contacted me in October to ask for bunch of documents, including proof for functional English for my spouse. She was able to give PTE and scored the marks required. I was able to attch the scorecard to d application and sent marks from PTE portal.

However, CO again contacted me today asking me to make 2nd VAC payment for functional English . Need your inputs on how do I go about this ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhat88

*Grant *

Pleased to share this with the community here that I received the grant letter today!!
I wish the others waiting eagerly may get it very soon.

Timeline:
-----------
Onshore since 05-Mar-2016 with 457 visa
PTE (10 points) on 26-Jul-2017
EA positive outcome (10 points overseas + 5 points AU) on 10-Aug-2017
EOI submitted (Total 70 points) on 11-Aug-2017
Invitation received on 23-Aug-2017
Lodged 189 PR application on 26-Aug-2017
CO's first contact on 05-Oct-2017
Info provided on 14-Oct-2017
Grant received: Today!! 15-Feb-2018


----------



## Praveen1112

prdream said:


> With the blessing of God I received my 189 visa grant today.
> What more you expect on Valentine's day.
> 
> Here is my journey details:
> Code 261311
> Applied acs May 2016
> Applied vitaassess Oct 2016
> PTE attempts: 3
> Got 65 over all in Jan 2017
> Applied EOI Feb 2017 189
> Applied NSW 190 Feb 2017
> Invited Feb 27th NSW
> Invited March1st 189
> Visa lodged April 22nd
> Immi commessement email June 6th
> Employement verification AHC call to me Jan 8th( asked all general questions, roles n responsibilities for all companies I worked)
> Grant received FEB 14th 2018
> IED date : 14th April 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Congratulations..Any employment verification happened to you


----------



## sarthak667

bhat88 said:


> Pleased to share this with the community here that I received the grant letter today!!
> I wish the others waiting eagerly may get it very soon.
> 
> Timeline:
> -----------
> Onshore since 05-Mar-2016 with 457 visa
> PTE (10 points) on 26-Jul-2017
> EA positive outcome (10 points overseas + 5 points AU) on 10-Aug-2017
> EOI submitted (Total 70 points) on 11-Aug-2017
> Invitation received on 23-Aug-2017
> Lodged 189 PR application on 26-Aug-2017
> CO's first contact on 05-Oct-2017
> Info provided on 14-Oct-2017
> Grant received: Today!! 15-Feb-2018


Congrats, for what purpose CO contacted you?


----------



## sarthak667

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> CO contacted me in October to ask for bunch of documents, including proof for functional English for my spouse. She was able to give PTE and scored the marks required. I was able to attch the scorecard to d application and sent marks from PTE portal.
> 
> However, CO again contacted me today asking me to make 2nd VAC payment for functional English . Need your inputs on how do I go about this ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Send the PTE score directly from pearson website. And update the info in your immi account. Tell CO that your wife has functional English. So in the case, you only need to pay visa fee but no fee for English.


----------



## mojazz

Hello All,

Finally received a grant exactly after 100 days of lodging visa. Today received a visa grant for myself, my wife and my kid from DIBP. 

Refer to the signature for my timelines

A note of thanks to this forum :
I got a direct grant, and this forum is the main reason for that. Thanks to all and specially to the ones who answered my queries on prompt time. I can see here members getting genuine happiness for others getting grant(of course expecting the same happiness for their own grant) and providing information without any competitive mind. 

Some highlights:
1. Direct grant without CO contact or immi commencement mail
2. No Employee verification(AFAIK).
3. Recent trends of PF documents and insurance- not submitted those(I don't have one).
4. No Australian experience -completely offshore applicant.
5.Did medicals after lodging visa through view my health assessment(under immi account)

Now time to party, later lot of work to do..


----------



## sarthak667

mojazz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally received a grant exactly after 100 days of lodging visa. Today received a visa grant for myself, my wife and my kid from DIBP.
> 
> Refer to the signature for my timelines
> 
> A note of thanks to this forum :
> I got a direct grant, and this forum is the main reason for that. Thanks to all and specially to the ones who answered my queries on prompt time. I can see here members getting genuine happiness for others getting grant(of course expecting the same happiness for their own grant) and providing information without any competitive mind.
> 
> Some highlights:
> 1. Direct grant without CO contact or immi commencement mail
> 2. No Employee verification(AFAIK).
> 3. Recent trends of PF documents and insurance- not submitted those(I don't have one).
> 4. No Australian experience -completely offshore applicant.
> 5.Did medicals after lodging visa through view my health assessment(under immi account)
> 
> Now time to party, later lot of work to do..


Congrats, and God bless you all!


----------



## Kevin22

Big congrats to all who got their grants


----------



## ssheikabdu

Congrats and All the best for those who got the golden mail  Expecting one soon !!


----------



## Mitsi

mojazz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally received a grant exactly after 100 days of lodging visa. Today received a visa grant for myself, my wife and my kid from DIBP.
> 
> Refer to the signature for my timelines
> 
> A note of thanks to this forum :
> I got a direct grant, and this forum is the main reason for that. Thanks to all and specially to the ones who answered my queries on prompt time. I can see here members getting genuine happiness for others getting grant(of course expecting the same happiness for their own grant) and providing information without any competitive mind.
> 
> Some highlights:
> 1. Direct grant without CO contact or immi commencement mail
> 2. No Employee verification(AFAIK).
> 3. Recent trends of PF documents and insurance- not submitted those(I don't have one).
> 4. No Australian experience -completely offshore applicant.
> 5.Did medicals after lodging visa through view my health assessment(under immi account)
> 
> Now time to party, later lot of work to do..


Big Congrats buddy


----------



## Agronomist

mojazz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally received a grant exactly after 100 days of lodging visa. Today received a visa grant for myself, my wife and my kid from DIBP.
> 
> Refer to the signature for my timelines
> 
> A note of thanks to this forum :
> I got a direct grant, and this forum is the main reason for that. Thanks to all and specially to the ones who answered my queries on prompt time. I can see here members getting genuine happiness for others getting grant(of course expecting the same happiness for their own grant) and providing information without any competitive mind.
> 
> Some highlights:
> 1. Direct grant without CO contact or immi commencement mail
> 2. No Employee verification(AFAIK).
> 3. Recent trends of PF documents and insurance- not submitted those(I don't have one).
> 4. No Australian experience -completely offshore applicant.
> 5.Did medicals after lodging visa through view my health assessment(under immi account)
> 
> Now time to party, later lot of work to do..


Many congratulations buddy 
Enjoy your time


----------



## kumudnaugai

Hi Guys
I had a query. I received a CO contact back on 28th November and i pressed the IP button on 8th of december. 
I was promoted at the end of the year and now i have been moved to a different role. My designation has changed as well as the roles and responsibilities starting 1st January. 
Should i update the dibp about it ? If so how should i do that? I am concerned that if they call for employment verification and the HR tells them a different designation against my name then it might cause a problem. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pramodtrivr

Visa Grant Received!


Dear all member! By the grace of God me and my family received grant today!

Invite: 25th Aug 2017
Visa lodged: 31st Aug 2017
Medical:: 7th Sept 2017
CO Contacted: 5th Oct 2017 to resend original PCC for me and wife instead attested copy
IP Pressed: 6th Oct 2017
Employment verification: 29th Jan 2018
Grant received: 15th Feb 2018
IED: 3rd Aug 2018

This journey was too difficult but you member gave me hope and your posts kept me informed. I wanted to thank each and everyone from this group and wish everyone all the best who are waiting for their grant!


----------



## buntygwt

rohitash30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the AHC call from Delhi on Jan 11,2018 after that there is no news. They told me to send 3 months of salary slips and bank statement which I did same day.
> 
> I logged my application on Aug 4th,2017. Anything wrong with my application? The application status is received.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Rohit


Hi rohit,

can you please share on which email id you had reverted to AHC. Please PM me if possible.

thanks.


----------



## sunilgovindan

sarthak667 said:


> Send the PTE score directly from pearson website. And update the info in your immi account. Tell CO that your wife has functional English. So in the case, you only need to pay visa fee but no fee for English.


Have a general query regarding this. 

I'm not sure if the questioner to the above response is claiming partner points. However, my understanding on the functional English requirement for spouse for whom we do not claim partner points, is to provide proof of medium of instruction from their last college attended. However, I have come across many applicants who make their dependent applicant too take the English test to prove functional knowledge though they do not claim partner points.

I guess this is the reason some visa officers get confused on seeing the English test scores for both applicants and in some cases even go to the extent of asking them to pay the second installment of visa fee. 

Seniors please do share your thoughts around this. Are we overdoing things ?


----------



## yousufkhan

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi Guys
> I had a query. I received a CO contact back on 28th November and i pressed the IP button on 8th of december.
> I was promoted at the end of the year and now i have been moved to a different role. My designation has changed as well as the roles and responsibilities starting 1st January.
> Should i update the dibp about it ? If so how should i do that? I am concerned that if they call for employment verification and the HR tells them a different designation against my name then it might cause a problem.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


-
Yes, you must inform DIBP about the change. Form 1022 is used for informing about it. Form 1022 - Notification of change of circumstances

Hope it helps


----------



## RESTLESS

Kevin22 said:


> Big congrats to all who got their grants


Long time I am waiting to congrat you!
Hopefully soon


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

Hi All,
When filing my VISA application, I have provided my parents information in 'Non Migrating Family Members'. They are actually not dependent on me.
I had submitted this application. I need to remove them now. 

Has any one faced the same situation or aware of what needs to be done?
will this create any problem to my VISA application?

Thanks 
Venkatesh


----------



## abhinav_mgm

Hi Friends,

I have a couple of general query. I have received a second CO contact today requesting employment reference letter and tax assessment notice. Whilst I am able to provide tax assessment notice, I am almost certain that my company will not issue employment reference letter as the HR has refused to my colleagues in the past. I am planning to reply back to the case officer explaining that I may not be able to submit the requested info.
1. My first question is has anybody ever received a response back from CO after you have replied back to their Information Requested email.
2. Secondly, has anybody faced similar issue as mine regarding the employment reference letter and if and how you were able to find your way around?

Thanks,
Abhinav


----------



## sorabzone

I got my grant today. It is a direct grant after 5.5 months on Chinese New Year eve.
I hope other applicants waiting for several months without any CO contact willget grant soon.

I just moved to new place/country 2 days back, so it is a surprise. I don't know IED yet because all details are with my agent.


*My Journey*

Points 70
August 19, 2017 - EOI
August 23, 2017 - Invite
September 5, 2017 - Visa lodged(through MARA agent)
No CO contact
No Employment verification that I am aware of
February 15, 2018 - Visa Grant

*Documents*
Main applicant
High School Marksheet and Certificate
Senior High School Maksheet and Certificate
Graduation Marksheet and Degree - Bachelor of Computer Application
Masters' Marksheet and Degree - Master of Computer Application

Passport
Adhaar Card
Scan copy of all entry/exits/visa
PTE score online
ACS

2 Jobs with toal 8.5 years experience
_*Previous Job-*_
Appointment letter
Appraisal letters
Promotion letters
Relieving letter
R&R from HR
last 12 months payslips(total exp is 3.5 years)
Bank statement for 3.5 years
PF/superannuation account statement - No because this account was closed.

*Current Job-*
Appointment letter
Appraisal letters
Promotion letters
R&R from HR but limited details
Statutory Declaration from my manager with all details
all payslips
Bank statement
PF/superannuation account statement
2 Years onsite in US - payslips, W2(tax), visa copy

PCC - India, USA

*Note:* I resigned from my current job on February 9, 2018 and informed DIBP on February 12, 2018. I joined another company in Taiwan.
I provided Relieving letter, Appointment letter from new company, new address and phone number in Taiwan.

*Wife(no points claimed)-*
She is resident of Taiwan, her passport copy.
Marriage Certificate attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs India and Taiwan Embassy - my passport has her name as well
School and Graduation Marksheet and Degree
Scan copy of all entry/exits/visa
Letter from University for English Language proof

PCC - Taiwan, India, Japan, USA


----------



## kumudnaugai

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Yes, you must inform DIBP about the change. Form 1022 is used for informing about it. Form 1022 - Notification of change of circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps




Do i need to fill out the form manually or should i do it electronically in which i just need to answer 2 questions? Has anyone done this before? Also my company has not issued any formal letter of promotion. I was just sent an email. Do i also need to get the ACS done again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimus89

Good Day 
I have lodged my visa application on 25th July 2017 and since than my status is received. Almost 204 days have past. There is no CO contact nor have the DIBP emailed me regarding anything.
Can you please suggest, what I should do apart from waiting again? Aim just restless because there is complete silence from DIBP.
Looking forward for your valuable suggestions.

Visa Lodge: 25th July 2017
CO Allocated: No
Waiting time since : 204 Days


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

abhinav_mgm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a couple of general query. I have received a second CO contact today requesting employment reference letter and tax assessment notice. Whilst I am able to provide tax assessment notice, I am almost certain that my company will not issue employment reference letter as the HR has refused to my colleagues in the past. I am planning to reply back to the case officer explaining that I may not be able to submit the requested info.
> 1. My first question is has anybody ever received a response back from CO after you have replied back to their Information Requested email.
> 2. Secondly, has anybody faced similar issue as mine regarding the employment reference letter and if and how you were able to find your way around?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhinav


I received the same Query from CO. I gave a declaration in Stamp paper mentioning my roles and responsibility including my managers contact number and email ID details. Also mentioning that HR do not provide roles and responsibilities written on company letterhead. After that I am waiting as of now. You can attach email of HR where she has written that letter cannot be provided. By the way who is your CO ?


----------



## yousufkhan

kumudnaugai said:


> Do i need to fill out the form manually or should i do it electronically in which i just need to answer 2 questions? Has anyone done this before? Also my company has not issued any formal letter of promotion. I was just sent an email. Do i also need to get the ACS done again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
You need to fill electronic copy of the form and submit to your visa application portal. You need to fill it completely. One has to fill the form in event of any change in the information already provided. Try to seek letter from them and if they don't issue you can provide email as evidence if CO asks to provide.


----------



## masterblaster81

optimus89 said:


> Good Day
> I have lodged my visa application on 25th July 2017 and since than my status is received. Almost 204 days have past. There is no CO contact nor have the DIBP emailed me regarding anything.
> Can you please suggest, what I should do apart from waiting again? Aim just restless because there is complete silence from DIBP.
> Looking forward for your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 25th July 2017
> CO Allocated: No
> Waiting time since : 204 Days



I think we can only wait, I am also in a same situation , applied on 4th October and since than no correspondence complete silence. ... They only contact when need any document. 
so hope for the best sooner or later you will get your grant. 

Regards


----------



## kumudnaugai

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> You need to fill electronic copy of the form and submit to your visa application portal. You need to fill it completely. One has to fill the form in event of any change in the information already provided. Try to seek letter from them and if they don't issue you can provide email as evidence if CO asks to provide.




There is an option to update on portal without filling out the whole form by just supplying information which was incorrect before and the information that has changed now. There is another option to fill out form 1220 and provide all details like name etc. which one should i do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

kumudnaugai said:


> There is an option to update on portal without filling out the whole form by just supplying information which was incorrect before and the information that has changed now. There is another option to fill out form 1220 and provide all details like name etc. which one should i do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
You can update on the portal as well but I have heard from people on this forum is to fill the form as better option. I haven't gone through this as there is no change in my case.


----------



## prdream

Praveen1112 said:


> Congratulations..Any employment verification happened to you


Yes it happend to me

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

RESTLESS said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats to all who got their grants
> 
> 
> 
> Long time I am waiting to congrat you!
> Hopefully soon
Click to expand...


Thanks man. I believe I will get in these coming weeks


----------



## Heprex

optimus89 said:


> Good Day
> I have lodged my visa application on 25th July 2017 and since than my status is received. Almost 204 days have past. There is no CO contact nor have the DIBP emailed me regarding anything.
> Can you please suggest, what I should do apart from waiting again? Aim just restless because there is complete silence from DIBP.
> Looking forward for your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 25th July 2017
> CO Allocated: No
> Waiting time since : 204 Days


Have you tried calling them? Asking if your case was really assigned to a Case Officer? Tell them that as per their website, applications until Oct 10 were already allocated, yet yours is July 25, and you haven't received anything. I'm on the same boat as you are, but I lodge mine last Oct 10, with no contact or anything. But my application is just approaching its 5 months, yours were already or almost 8 months, and you don't have anything yet. And if they are really transparent with every application, they will tell you what's holding your application.


----------



## sarthak667

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> When filing my VISA application, I have provided my parents information in 'Non Migrating Family Members'. They are actually not dependent on me.
> I had submitted this application. I need to remove them now.
> 
> Has any one faced the same situation or aware of what needs to be done?
> will this create any problem to my VISA application?
> 
> Thanks
> Venkatesh


That is a general info which you have provided, so don't worry.


----------



## sarthak667

sorabzone said:


> I got my grant today. It is a direct grant after 5.5 months on Chinese New Year eve.
> I hope other applicants waiting for several months without any CO contact willget grant soon.
> 
> I just moved to new place/country 2 days back, so it is a surprise. I don't know IED yet because all details are with my agent.
> 
> 
> *My Journey*
> 
> Points 70
> August 19, 2017 - EOI
> August 23, 2017 - Invite
> September 5, 2017 - Visa lodged(through MARA agent)
> No CO contact
> No Employment verification that I am aware of
> February 15, 2018 - Visa Grant
> 
> *Documents*
> Main applicant
> High School Marksheet and Certificate
> Senior High School Maksheet and Certificate
> Graduation Marksheet and Degree - Bachelor of Computer Application
> Masters' Marksheet and Degree - Master of Computer Application
> 
> Passport
> Adhaar Card
> Scan copy of all entry/exits/visa
> PTE score online
> ACS
> 
> 2 Jobs with toal 8.5 years experience
> _*Previous Job-*_
> Appointment letter
> Appraisal letters
> Promotion letters
> Relieving letter
> R&R from HR
> last 12 months payslips(total exp is 3.5 years)
> Bank statement for 3.5 years
> PF/superannuation account statement - No because this account was closed.
> 
> *Current Job-*
> Appointment letter
> Appraisal letters
> Promotion letters
> R&R from HR but limited details
> Statutory Declaration from my manager with all details
> all payslips
> Bank statement
> PF/superannuation account statement
> 2 Years onsite in US - payslips, W2(tax), visa copy
> 
> PCC - India, USA
> 
> *Note:* I resigned from my current job on February 9, 2018 and informed DIBP on February 12, 2018. I joined another company in Taiwan.
> I provided Relieving letter, Appointment letter from new company, new address and phone number in Taiwan.
> 
> *Wife(no points claimed)-*
> She is resident of Taiwan, her passport copy.
> Marriage Certificate attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs India and Taiwan Embassy - my passport has her name as well
> School and Graduation Marksheet and Degree
> Scan copy of all entry/exits/visa
> Letter from University for English Language proof
> 
> PCC - Taiwan, India, Japan, USA


Congrats mate...


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

sarthak667 said:


> That is a general info which you have provided, so don't worry.




The problem is, the system is asking me to upload all documents for them also  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a general info which you have provided, so don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, the system is asking me to upload all documents for them also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That must not happen. You mentioned your parents name in form 80 or somewhere else? 
Could you share the screenshot?


----------



## Expat_vinay

*No progress since 6th December*

Hi Experts,

261313 - Software Engineer
Subclass 189 with 70 points.

EOI Accepted: 2nd September, 2017
Lodged my VISA on 12th October,2017.

Last document Upload date: 3rd December,2017.

Got Immi commencement email on 6th Decemeber, 2017.

No contact afterwards. Not sure, how long will it take.

Q1. Anyone else with similar timelines? Or any idea how long will it take?

Q2: Does status of application changes, when CO asks for more information, say from Received to MoreInformationNeeded. Just want to be sure. Though i haven't missed my emails, but still. There is no email in my mailbox of immi account.


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sarthak667

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Subclass 189 with 70 points.
> 
> EOI Accepted: 2nd September, 2017
> Lodged my VISA on 12th October,2017.
> 
> Last document Upload date: 3rd December,2017.
> 
> Got Immi commencement email on 6th Decemeber, 2017.
> 
> No contact afterwards. Not sure, how long will it take.
> 
> Q1. Anyone else with similar timelines? Or any idea how long will it take?
> 
> Q2: Does status of application changes, when CO asks for more information, say from Received to MoreInformationNeeded. Just want to be sure. Though i haven't missed my emails, but still. There is no email in my mailbox of immi account.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Keep calm, but be alerted for any email and your immi account mailbox ?.


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> Subclass 189 with 70 points.
> 
> EOI Accepted: 2nd September, 2017
> Lodged my VISA on 12th October,2017.
> 
> Last document Upload date: 3rd December,2017.
> 
> Got Immi commencement email on 6th Decemeber, 2017.
> 
> No contact afterwards. Not sure, how long will it take.
> 
> Q1. Anyone else with similar timelines? Or any idea how long will it take?
> 
> Q2: Does status of application changes, when CO asks for more information, say from Received to MoreInformationNeeded. Just want to be sure. Though i haven't missed my emails, but still. There is no email in my mailbox of immi account.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


People with Immi commncmnt mail are still waiting from August as far as i know. One with Immi mail on 4th Oct (lodged in Sept) has got grant, rest all are waiting. 

Its a long wait frnd as far as i and others like me are concerned (still waiting-163 days), you cant count average 150 days from 6th Dec.


----------



## Kamal 474

sorabzone said:


> I got my grant today. It is a direct grant after 5.5 months on Chinese New Year eve.
> I hope other applicants waiting for several months without any CO contact willget grant soon.
> 
> I just moved to new place/country 2 days back, so it is a surprise. I don't know IED yet because all details are with my agent.
> 
> 
> *My Journey*
> 
> Points 70
> August 19, 2017 - EOI
> August 23, 2017 - Invite
> September 5, 2017 - Visa lodged(through MARA agent)
> No CO contact
> No Employment verification that I am aware of
> February 15, 2018 - Visa Grant
> 
> *Documents*
> Main applicant
> High School Marksheet and Certificate
> Senior High School Maksheet and Certificate
> Graduation Marksheet and Degree - Bachelor of Computer Application
> Masters' Marksheet and Degree - Master of Computer Application
> 
> Passport
> Adhaar Card
> Scan copy of all entry/exits/visa
> PTE score online
> ACS
> 
> 2 Jobs with toal 8.5 years experience
> _*Previous Job-*_
> Appointment letter
> Appraisal letters
> Promotion letters
> Relieving letter
> R&R from HR
> last 12 months payslips(total exp is 3.5 years)
> Bank statement for 3.5 years
> PF/superannuation account statement - No because this account was closed.
> 
> *Current Job-*
> Appointment letter
> Appraisal letters
> Promotion letters
> R&R from HR but limited details
> Statutory Declaration from my manager with all details
> all payslips
> Bank statement
> PF/superannuation account statement
> 2 Years onsite in US - payslips, W2(tax), visa copy
> 
> PCC - India, USA
> 
> *Note:* I resigned from my current job on February 9, 2018 and informed DIBP on February 12, 2018. I joined another company in Taiwan.
> I provided Relieving letter, Appointment letter from new company, new address and phone number in Taiwan.
> 
> *Wife(no points claimed)-*
> She is resident of Taiwan, her passport copy.
> Marriage Certificate attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs India and Taiwan Embassy - my passport has her name as well
> School and Graduation Marksheet and Degree
> Scan copy of all entry/exits/visa
> Letter from University for English Language proof
> 
> PCC - Taiwan, India, Japan, USA


many congrats bro.... ur grant comes as a ray of hope for all of us waiting without CO contact for very long:target:


----------



## Kamal 474

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> The problem is, the system is asking me to upload all documents for them also
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its very simple mate... follow the sequence...
Immiaccount...>> Update us...> Notification of incorrect answers

fill the form which appears and submit. Its form 1023 and it will be automatically attached in ur documents. When CO will be assigned to ur application, he/she will remove ur parents from application... cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel

Kamal 474 said:


> its very simple mate... follow the sequence...
> 
> Immiaccount...>> Update us...> Notification of incorrect answers
> 
> 
> 
> fill the form which appears and submit. Its form 1023 and it will be automatically attached in ur documents. When CO will be assigned to ur application, he/she will remove ur parents from application... cheers




Thanks mate  that’s what exactly I did 

Hope this doesn’t affect my application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Thanks mate  that’s what exactly I did
> 
> Hope this doesn’t affect my application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pleasure mate and it will not effect ur application at all.. cheers


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

sarthak667 said:


> Send the PTE score directly from pearson website. And update the info in your immi account. Tell CO that your wife has functional English. So in the case, you only need to pay visa fee but no fee for English.


Thank you. I already did send marks from Pearson website. 

I have re-added her score sheet to the application now. I have emailed CO with the update that I have uploaded score sheet. 

My only worry is, CO may not look at our application again until few months from now. I will wait. 

Does it hurt sending an email to CO, inspite they mention that DO NOT send email confirming document upload ? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Thank you. I already did send marks from Pearson website.
> 
> I have re-added her score sheet to the application now. I have emailed CO with the update that I have uploaded score sheet.
> 
> My only worry is, CO may not look at our application again until few months from now. I will wait.
> 
> Does it hurt sending an email to CO, inspite they mention that DO NOT send email confirming document upload ? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


The above worry proved to be NOT true.....

With the grace of almighty Allah (SWT), 4 golden emails of 189 visa grant arrived in my inbox exactly 5 minutes ago. (4 --> me and 3 family members)

I wholeheartedly thank each one of you in this forum for helping me in each and every step of my journey in applying and waiting for our visa grant ! Thank you friends ! 

Please see my signature to know my timeline.


----------



## andreyx108b

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> The above worry proved to be NOT true.....
> 
> With the grace of almighty Allah (SWT), 4 golden emails of 189 visa grant arrived in my inbox exactly 5 minutes ago. (4 --> me and 3 family members)
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each one of you in this forum for helping me in each and every step of my journey in applying and waiting for our visa grant ! Thank you friends !
> 
> Please see my signature to know my timeline.


Congratulation! CO is GREAT!


----------



## bhat88

sarthak667 said:


> Congrats, for what purpose CO contacted you?




CO requested:

1. My employment reference letter for the other country worked than home country though the employer is same.
2. Spouse's degree certificate and marks sheets for Functional English evidence though a letter from the college/uni was already provided.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulation! CO is GREAT!


Thank you andreyx108b.. Yes they are !


----------



## minh_phan

Hi guys, I've lodged the application in Aug, and got CO contact in Oct. My EA skill assessment letter will expire this July. Has anyone got the experience of how CO will treat the skill assessment letter near expiry date? Will they accept it given that it's 3-4 months before expiry date?

Thanks guys.


----------



## sujitswaroop

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> The above worry proved to be NOT true.....
> 
> With the grace of almighty Allah (SWT), 4 golden emails of 189 visa grant arrived in my inbox exactly 5 minutes ago. (4 --> me and 3 family members)
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each one of you in this forum for helping me in each and every step of my journey in applying and waiting for our visa grant ! Thank you friends !
> 
> Please see my signature to know my timeline.


Nice to hear! Congratulations and all the best! 

It also dispels the myth that only after 100 days of CO contact does the grant come through (even though your case is different, the CO already contacted you and this time around it was a mistake on the COs part and they rectified it), let us not fret over the 100 days wait anymore.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015

sujitswaroop said:


> Nice to hear! Congratulations and all the best!
> 
> It also dispels the myth that only after 100 days of CO contact does the grant come through (even though your case is different, the CO already contacted you and this time around it was a mistake on the COs part and they rectified it), let us not fret over the 100 days wait anymore.


Thank you sujitswaroop ! 

Hoping the best for you and all the best to you too !


----------



## Tyneha

Processing time has increased again to 9 - 12 months


----------



## lingling

Tyneha said:


> Processing time has increased again to 9 - 12 months


Oh my....... I thought priority is 189 but these days 190 visa seems to be processed earlier


----------



## nabzz

what just happened. Why did the processing times suddenly jump to 9 months? :/


----------



## sakthe.sam

*Visa Granted*

Helo Guys,

Got my Grant notification today.
I am very happy and in the same time very thankful to the all the forum members for their extreme help and immense support.

My Initial entry date is March 4 2018 for my family.
We did our medicals on Aug 20, 2017. i got CO contact to submit Form 815 for my daughter's TB test. 
May be due to that our IED is reduced to March 4.
Can anyone tel me is there any possibility to change this IED by contacting IMMI as we have only two weeks left out.


----------



## Minkuziii

Hello Experts,

I have put my resignation in my current company, and will be serving 3 months of notice period.

Do i need to inform DIBP about this change?

Will this impact my 189 visa application timeline?

Below are the details.

Visa lodged 10th dec 2017

All docs uploaded

No co contact

Application status received


----------



## awalkin

sakthe.sam said:


> Helo Guys,
> 
> Got my Grant notification today.
> I am very happy and in the same time very thankful to the all the forum members for their extreme help and immense support.
> 
> My Initial entry date is March 4 2018 for my family.
> We did our medicals on Aug 20, 2017. i got CO contact to submit Form 815 for my daughter's TB test.
> May be due to that our IED is reduced to March 4.
> Can anyone tel me is there any possibility to change this IED by contacting IMMI as we have only two weeks left out.


I am in similar situation and been asked for 815 for my kid. Submitted the same.
I think you should irrespective ask for IED Waiver or extension by 6 months given your medical was done in August.


----------



## sarthak667

nabzz said:


> what just happened. Why did the processing times suddenly jump to 9 months? :/


As per my observation the intake of invitations is also very slow which came to 600 invitations / month. I think either they would like to *cover the backlogs* or any other reason.


----------



## sarthak667

sakthe.sam said:


> Helo Guys,
> 
> Got my Grant notification today.
> I am very happy and in the same time very thankful to the all the forum members for their extreme help and immense support.
> 
> My Initial entry date is March 4 2018 for my family.
> We did our medicals on Aug 20, 2017. i got CO contact to submit Form 815 for my daughter's TB test.
> May be due to that our IED is reduced to March 4.
> Can anyone tel me is there any possibility to change this IED by contacting IMMI as we have only two weeks left out.


Congrats and you might talk to the DIBP. Try to call them and ask +61131881.


----------



## naveenttf

sarthak667 said:


> Congrats and you might talk to the DIBP. Try to call them and ask +61131881.




Hi, is this their Skype no?? Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

sarthak667 said:


> As per my observation the intake of invitations is also very slow which came to 600 invitations / month. I think either they would like to *cover the backlogs* or any other reason.


ok so i've been looking at the current trends and it shows that CO contact applications are getting grants in 150-160 days in total since the time of lodgement. Is this likely to change due to this update? or is it more applicable to applications lodged during this year? 

I lodged on 6th Oct and got a CO contact on the 22nd of November....thats 47 days to CO contact and since the CO contact its been about 87 days.


----------



## nabtex

lingling said:


> Oh my....... I thought priority is 189 but these days 190 visa seems to be processed earlier


I believe that the given processing timeline is a bit misleading because it is upto 31st January 2018.

In February 2018, DIBP has picked up pace as per data on immitracker and this trend most probably will continue in upcoming months.


----------



## candidash

Guys, got the grant on 12-Feb. Direct grant for myself, wife and kid. 

Lodged the visa 17-Nov, uploaded documents after 2 weeks, uploaded medical and fbi pcc by 20-Dec.

IED is Dec' 18, so plenty of time. Good luck to all who are waiting. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RESTLESS

nabzz said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per my observation the intake of invitations is also very slow which came to 600 invitations / month. I think either they would like to *cover the backlogs* or any other reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so i've been looking at the current trends and it shows that CO contact applications are getting grants in 150-160 days in total since the time of lodgement. Is this likely to change due to this update? or is it more applicable to applications lodged during this year?
> 
> I lodged on 6th Oct and got a CO contact on the 22nd of November....thats 47 days to CO contact and since the CO contact its been about 87 days.
Click to expand...

My analysis is they will continue giving grants to August September. They increased the processing time probably they want to increase the invites, probably you will see 3000 invites this month or later month. Second reason could be realistic insight of the backlog. There are pending cases since June, July so either they have to get pace or increased the processing time so they opted for the later and easy one off course. 
Ironically, the grants given are mostly post CO contact and commencement email applicants are still waiting even though the par of 130 crossed. 
Waiting and hoping for the best one. 
Disappointed!


----------



## sarthak667

candidash said:


> Guys, got the grant on 12-Feb. Direct grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> Lodged the visa 17-Nov, uploaded documents after 2 weeks, uploaded medical and fbi pcc by 20-Dec.
> 
> IED is Dec' 18, so plenty of time. Good luck to all who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congrats, what is your occupation?


----------



## sarthak667

naveenttf said:


> Hi, is this their Skype no?? Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. But you may call them through Skype. But you need to pay a little to the Skype.


----------



## Praveen1112

prdream said:


> Praveen1112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations..Any employment verification happened to you
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it happend to me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What kind of EV happened to you?Does the verification happened in your current company?
After how many days of assessment commence email does EV happened?
Please reply back.


----------



## Nish1234

RESTLESS said:


> My analysis is they will continue giving grants to August September. They increased the processing time probably they want to increase the invites, probably you will see 3000 invites this month or later month. Second reason could be realistic insight of the backlog. There are pending cases since June, July so either they have to get pace or increased the processing time so they opted for the later and easy one off course.
> Ironically, the grants given are mostly post CO contact and commencement email applicants are still waiting even though the par of 130 crossed.
> Waiting and hoping for the best one.
> Disappointed!


Just noticed the increase in processing time. I'm July applicant, and had the delay in getting the FBI letter which I got 2 weeks back. I was hoping to get the visa in the coming weeks. Now dunno when they will pick my case. Disappointed!


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Hi guys, I'm going to my home country next month for a long vacation. Should I inform dibp about this visit? My current phone number won't work there in case they need to call me for some verification. How do I go about this

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

nabzz said:


> what just happened. Why did the processing times suddenly jump to 9 months? :/


At that time of applying whatever time frame was mentioned in the site should be the time frame within which our application should be processed. They can't keep increasing the time limit every month - every service is based on such principles - but, what to say? sigh...

Should I have applied to Canada?


----------



## naveenttf

sujitswaroop said:


> At that time of applying whatever time frame was mentioned in the site should be the time frame within which our application should be processed. They can't keep increasing the time limit every month - every service is based on such principles - but, what to say? sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have applied to Canada?




You are right bro, logically it should be that way but don’t know why there are fluctuations in time frame for old applications too, really don’t know what’s going onn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

naveenttf said:


> You are right bro, logically it should be that way but don’t know why there are fluctuations in time frame for old applications too, really don’t know what’s going onn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they just want to delay the process as much as possible for reasons best known to them

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saini.amandeep

gautamvbaindur said:


> Looks like they just want to delay the process as much as possible for reasons best known to them
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


https://www.theguardian.com/austral...r-migration-cut-we-have-to-reduce-the-numbers


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

saini.amandeep said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...r-migration-cut-we-have-to-reduce-the-numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

saini.amandeep said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...r-migration-cut-we-have-to-reduce-the-numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That explains the terrible delay!!. I wish I could seek a refund and apply for Canada 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha5225

I received the grant letter today. IED- 9th October 2018. 
Thanks to all buddies on expatforum. And a Special thanks to newbienz for answering my numerous queries...
I pray that all get their grant letters very soon


----------



## Agronomist

yamaha5225 said:


> I received the grant letter today. IED- 9th October 2018.
> Thanks to all buddies on expatforum. And a Special thanks to newbienz for answering my numerous queries...
> I pray that all get their grant letters very soon


congratulations bro


----------



## naveenttf

yamaha5225 said:


> I received the grant letter today. IED- 9th October 2018.
> Thanks to all buddies on expatforum. And a Special thanks to newbienz for answering my numerous queries...
> I pray that all get their grant letters very soon




Congratulations bro  may I know your lodge date??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

yamaha5225 said:


> I received the grant letter today. IED- 9th October 2018.
> Thanks to all buddies on expatforum. And a Special thanks to newbienz for answering my numerous queries...
> I pray that all get their grant letters very soon


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## yamaha5225

naveenttf said:


> Congratulations bro  may I know your lodge date??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bros. Lodge date > 8th Sept. Timelines in my signature


----------



## Heprex

yamaha5225 said:


> I received the grant letter today. IED- 9th October 2018.
> Thanks to all buddies on expatforum. And a Special thanks to newbienz for answering my numerous queries...
> I pray that all get their grant letters very soon


Congrats!! Do you have any CO contact or you're a Direct Grant?


----------



## Ram bo

Hello folks,
I need a suggestion. I've lodged my Visa application on Nov 5, 2017. As my wife will not be moving with me once I get PR but after 1 year she will definitely move so I've marked my wife as Non-migrating member and CO has contacted docs for her which I've uploaded also. 
I'm in a lot of confusion that by marking my Wife as a Non-migrating member will affect her Visa later on. Should I update CO regarding the situation and remove her from the non-migrating category.
But for sure at least for 1 year or maybe more, she won't be going with me. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## yamaha5225

Heprex said:


> Congrats!! Do you have any CO contact or you're a Direct Grant?


Thanks! There was a CO contact in Oct for some missing documents.


----------



## klusarun

yamaha5225 said:


> I received the grant letter today. IED- 9th October 2018.
> Thanks to all buddies on expatforum. And a Special thanks to newbienz for answering my numerous queries...
> I pray that all get their grant letters very soon




Congrats


----------



## kinnu369

Ram bo said:


> Hello folks,
> I need a suggestion. I've lodged my Visa application on Nov 5, 2017. As my wife will not be moving with me once I get PR but after 1 year she will definitely move so I've marked my wife as Non-migrating member and CO has contacted docs for her which I've uploaded also.
> I'm in a lot of confusion that by marking my Wife as a Non-migrating member will affect her Visa later on. Should I update CO regarding the situation and remove her from the non-migrating category.
> But for sure at least for 1 year or maybe more, she won't be going with me.
> Thanks in advance.


If the CO asked for your wife documents the definitely he/she must have added her to your application.
You can confirm by checking yourself in the immi account under your wife's name. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram bo

kinnu369 said:


> If the CO asked for your wife documents the definitely he/she must have added her to your application.
> You can confirm by checking yourself in the immi account under your wife's name.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.

My wife entry was there after I've submitted my VISA application on 5th Nov 2017 in IMMI account. CO contact happened on 25th Jan 2018. 
No doc was requested from my end.
Also, in Health document category for my wife, I can see a message that no health check-up required for the Non-migrating member. 
I couldn't understand funda for the non-migrating member.
Does non-migrating means not migrating now/along with or never migrating?


----------



## kinnu369

Ram bo said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My wife entry was there after I've submitted my VISA application on 5th Nov 2017 in IMMI account. CO contact happened on 25th Jan 2018.
> No doc was requested from my end.
> Also, in Health document category for my wife, I can see a message that no health check-up required for the Non-migrating member.
> I couldn't understand funda for the non-migrating member.
> Does non-migrating means not migrating now/along with or never migrating?


Non migrating means never migrating here.

Anyways, you can request the CO again to include wife in your application and generate a HAP Id for medicals.
For this, you can upload "Notification of incorrect answers" in your immi account by clicking "update us" button.

Other senior members can throw some more light! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

Ram bo said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My wife entry was there after I've submitted my VISA application on 5th Nov 2017 in IMMI account. CO contact happened on 25th Jan 2018.
> No doc was requested from my end.
> Also, in Health document category for my wife, I can see a message that no health check-up required for the Non-migrating member.
> I couldn't understand funda for the non-migrating member.
> Does non-migrating means not migrating now/along with or never migrating?


hello
non migrating means she is not migrating with u.. its strange as she would be accompanying u later then y u didnt u add her to the application.. if she is not added now, then she will not get PR.. and processing times for spouse visa is 15 to 18 months.. if u get grant alone she would then have to go through complete spouse visa process and that could take a very long time.. u should add ur wife to ur application ASAP... after grant make her have a validation trip with u and then send her back.. then only she can join u after one year.. if u go for spouse visa later, then its going to be a long story then,, cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt

gautamvbaindur said:


> That explains the terrible delay!!. I wish I could seek a refund and apply for Canada
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




You can always withdraw application before decision. But trust me, Canada process is more lengthy. Immigration controls would be more tough worldwide. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi Experts, need suggestions.
I got my pte results and will be updating my EOI from 65 to 75 points .
Query -My ACS assessment was done in August 2017. In October 2017, I was promoted in my current company and there was a designation change. 
I have 2 options -
1. Make no changes in EOI for employment (EOI will reflect old designation- same as assessment letter). While filing visa , highlight the designation change in form 80 and attach promotion letter.
2. Make changes to employment in EOI by adding a new entry for the new designation and mark it as non relevant .

Please suggest which is the ideal approach or anyone else who has faced this situation .


----------



## awalkin

Ram bo said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My wife entry was there after I've submitted my VISA application on 5th Nov 2017 in IMMI account. CO contact happened on 25th Jan 2018.
> No doc was requested from my end.
> Also, in Health document category for my wife, I can see a message that no health check-up required for the Non-migrating member.
> I couldn't understand funda for the non-migrating member.
> Does non-migrating means not migrating now/along with or never migrating?


Your wife will not get the PR if you mark her non-migrating. You should process as a regular visa and just have her travel at a later date, which can be easily managed and is rather your choice. 
So you MUST let the CO know and update the applications accordingly. Also cite clearly that its a miss because of misunderstanding around terminology and NOT intended.
Wish you all the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ram bo

Kamal 474 said:


> hello
> non migrating means she is not migrating with u.. its strange as she would be accompanying u later then y u didnt u add her to the application.. if she is not added now, then she will not get PR.. and processing times for spouse visa is 15 to 18 months.. if u get grant alone she would then have to go through complete spouse visa process and that could take a very long time.. u should add ur wife to ur application ASAP... after grant make her have a validation trip with u and then send her back.. then only she can join u after one year.. if u go for spouse visa later, then its going to be a long story then,, cheers


Thanks for the reply.
It was a mistake on my end.
I'll update CO through the update-Us section in my Immi account.
But adding her means Her VISA fee need to be paid now & related docs need to be 
submitted when asked by CO.


----------



## Ram bo

awalkin said:


> Your wife will not get the PR if you mark her non-migrating. You should process as a regular visa and just have her travel at a later date, which can be easily managed and is rather your choice.
> So you MUST let the CO know and update the applications accordingly. Also cite clearly that its a miss because of misunderstanding around terminology and NOT intended.
> Wish you all the best.:fingerscrossed:



Thanks for the reply.
It was a mistake on my end.
I'll update CO through the update-Us section in my Immi account.


----------



## dillipreddy

https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2018/02/liar-dutton-pretends-to-cut-immigration/

NEWS NEWS


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sakthe.sam said:


> Helo Guys,
> 
> Got my Grant notification today.
> I am very happy and in the same time very thankful to the all the forum members for their extreme help and immense support.
> 
> My Initial entry date is March 4 2018 for my family.
> We did our medicals on Aug 20, 2017. i got CO contact to submit Form 815 for my daughter's TB test.
> May be due to that our IED is reduced to March 4.
> Can anyone tel me is there any possibility to change this IED by contacting IMMI as we have only two weeks left out.


Hi sakthe.sam,

Congrats and best of luck for the next inning.....

I have also submitted form 815....

Dear, have you submitted the R&R on company letter head or have submitted the SD????:typing:


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Medicals*

Dear freinds

Since the new Visa application processing, times are shocking

and i'm June 2017 applicants, and we already provided our Med & Pcc on June 2017

Me and my wife decided to have our first baby but we have question

*
Can my wife renew her medicals now before expiring and before become pregnant ? to avoid the delay caused by X-ray *


Please help


----------



## sarthak667

dillipreddy said:


> https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2018/02/liar-dutton-pretends-to-cut-immigration/
> 
> NEWS NEWS


Let's see what will happen? Till the time we can only cross our fingers.


----------



## sarthak667

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear freinds
> 
> Since the new Visa application processing, times are shocking
> 
> and i'm June 2017 applicants, and we already provided our Med & Pcc on June 2017
> 
> Me and my wife decided to have our first baby but we have question
> 
> *
> Can my wife renew her medicals now before expiring and before become pregnant ? to avoid the delay caused by X-ray *
> 
> 
> Please help


Have you been contacted by the CO meanwhile?


----------



## Nedsrtark

sarthak667 said:


> Have you been contacted by the CO meanwhile?


Contacted twice
23-08-2017 CO ask for passport true copies & statuary declaration
02-12-2017 CO made mistake in docs review, I called DIPB and they confirm that CO did the mistake


----------



## anju_bala

Nedsrtark said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been contacted by the CO meanwhile?
> 
> 
> 
> Contacted twice
> 23-08-2017 CO ask for passport true copies & statuary declaration
> 02-12-2017 CO made mistake in docs review, I called DIPB and they confirm that CO did the mistake
Click to expand...

Then I think that no need for another medical.


----------



## debeash

sakthe.sam said:


> Helo Guys,
> 
> Got my Grant notification today.
> I am very happy and in the same time very thankful to the all the forum members for their extreme help and immense support.
> 
> My Initial entry date is March 4 2018 for my family.
> We did our medicals on Aug 20, 2017. i got CO contact to submit Form 815 for my daughter's TB test.
> May be due to that our IED is reduced to March 4.
> Can anyone tel me is there any possibility to change this IED by contacting IMMI as we have only two weeks left out.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

candidash said:


> Guys, got the grant on 12-Feb. Direct grant for myself, wife and kid.
> 
> Lodged the visa 17-Nov, uploaded documents after 2 weeks, uploaded medical and fbi pcc by 20-Dec.
> 
> IED is Dec' 18, so plenty of time. Good luck to all who are waiting.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

Nedsrtark said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been contacted by the CO meanwhile?
> 
> 
> 
> Contacted twice
> 23-08-2017 CO ask for passport true copies & statuary declaration
> 02-12-2017 CO made mistake in docs review, I called DIPB and they confirm that CO did the mistake
Click to expand...

Ok, then no need for another medical at this stage. BTW, could you plz share the number on which you called DIBP?


----------



## debeash

yamaha5225 said:


> I received the grant letter today. IED- 9th October 2018.
> Thanks to all buddies on expatforum. And a Special thanks to newbienz for answering my numerous queries...
> I pray that all get their grant letters very soon


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha5225

I am planning to do a PR validation trip to Brisbane in April for a duration of one week. My wife's passport will expire in June. Is there a minimum passport validity requirement for entering Australia? (Eg: passport should be valid for xx months atleast)

Or is it better to apply for a new passport right now and travel with the new passport? If passport number changes, will DIBP issue a new grant letter containing the new passport number?


----------



## Nedsrtark

sarthak667 said:


> ok, then no need for another medical at this stage. Btw, could you plz share the number on which you called dibp?



+61 8 1300 364 613


----------



## naveenttf

Nedsrtark said:


> +61 8 1300 364 613




Bro, I heard that they will give only standard response that your application is in process, how did you handled it?? Pl share their Skype no if you have, many thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

Ram bo said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> It was a mistake on my end.
> I'll update CO through the update-Us section in my Immi account.
> But adding her means Her VISA fee need to be paid now & related docs need to be
> submitted when asked by CO.


yeah mate
u have to fill 1023 and update that she is migrating now.. when CO will see ur case he will ask for payment and credit card details through a form.. u will receive the receipt when CO will swipe the card..this will make ur wife as migrating.. make sure that the card u mention is working and also change ur wife status as migrating in form 80 too by uploading a new copy of form 80


----------



## starbearer

Received the much awaited grant on Friday 16th Feb (Refer my sig for detailed timelines). Really thankful to all the forum members who have been so helpful and patient with my questions and frustration.

To everyone who is awaiting their grant, just hang-in there. It's frustrating, I know. Your life feels like its on hold until you get the visa. I (and everyone who's been through the process) fully understand. Just be patient.

To the others just starting their PR journey, all the best.


----------



## klusarun

starbearer said:


> Received the much awaited grant on Friday 16th Feb (Refer my sig for detailed timelines). Really thankful to all the forum members who have been so helpful and patient with my questions and frustration.
> 
> To everyone who is awaiting their grant, just hang-in there. It's frustrating, I know. Your life feels like its on hold until you get the visa. I (and everyone who's been through the process) fully understand. Just be patient.
> 
> To the others just starting their PR journey, all the best.




Congrats buddy


----------



## sorabzone

yamaha5225 said:


> I am planning to do a PR validation trip to Brisbane in April for a duration of one week. My wife's passport will expire in June. Is there a minimum passport validity requirement for entering Australia? (Eg: passport should be valid for xx months atleast)
> 
> Or is it better to apply for a new passport right now and travel with the new passport? If passport number changes, will DIBP issue a new grant letter containing the new passport number?


6 months is a global standard no matter where you travel.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

sorabzone said:


> yamaha5225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to do a PR validation trip to Brisbane in April for a duration of one week. My wife's passport will expire in June. Is there a minimum passport validity requirement for entering Australia? (Eg: passport should be valid for xx months atleast)
> 
> Or is it better to apply for a new passport right now and travel with the new passport? If passport number changes, will DIBP issue a new grant letter containing the new passport number?
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months is a global standard no matter where you travel.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is for Visa grant not for travelling.


----------



## sarthak667

yamaha5225 said:


> I am planning to do a PR validation trip to Brisbane in April for a duration of one week. My wife's passport will expire in June. Is there a minimum passport validity requirement for entering Australia? (Eg: passport should be valid for xx months atleast)
> 
> Or is it better to apply for a new passport right now and travel with the new passport? If passport number changes, will DIBP issue a new grant letter containing the new passport number?


Not required. You may wish to travel with the existing.


----------



## awalkin

yamaha5225 said:


> I am planning to do a PR validation trip to Brisbane in April for a duration of one week. My wife's passport will expire in June. Is there a minimum passport validity requirement for entering Australia? (Eg: passport should be valid for xx months atleast)
> 
> Or is it better to apply for a new passport right now and travel with the new passport? If passport number changes, will DIBP issue a new grant letter containing the new passport number?


There could be a possible issue here. Best if you call the DIBP and be sure. Typically 6 months validity is recommend as a standard.
Wish you all the best!


----------



## sarthak667

awalkin said:


> yamaha5225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to do a PR validation trip to Brisbane in April for a duration of one week. My wife's passport will expire in June. Is there a minimum passport validity requirement for entering Australia? (Eg: passport should be valid for xx months atleast)
> 
> Or is it better to apply for a new passport right now and travel with the new passport? If passport number changes, will DIBP issue a new grant letter containing the new passport number?
> 
> 
> 
> There could be a possible issue here. Best if you call the DIBP and be sure. Typically 6 months validity is recommend as a standard.
> Wish you all the best!
Click to expand...

Folks let me clear this to you. When you apply for a visa/getting grant in that case your visa must be valid for 6 months. But while travelling that must valid on that date. If that expires when you are in Aus, then contact to your home country's embassy. They will renew that and update DIBP.

I hope this might help you.


----------



## Heprex

sarthak667 said:


> Folks let me clear this to you. When you apply for a visa/getting grant in that case your visa must be valid for 6 months. But while travelling that must valid on that date. If that expires when you are in Aus, then contact to your home country's embassy. They will renew that and update DIBP.
> 
> I hope this might help you.


As far as I'm concerned, Australian Immigration doesn't care, but Airlines do. Better confirm with DIBP/DHA.


----------



## debeash

starbearer said:


> Received the much awaited grant on Friday 16th Feb (Refer my sig for detailed timelines). Really thankful to all the forum members who have been so helpful and patient with my questions and frustration.
> 
> To everyone who is awaiting their grant, just hang-in there. It's frustrating, I know. Your life feels like its on hold until you get the visa. I (and everyone who's been through the process) fully understand. Just be patient.
> 
> To the others just starting their PR journey, all the best.


Congratulations!!! Your patience has been rewarded... enjoy your life downunder...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## khurd7777

*PCC exemption*

Hi everyone my husband is working in Govt sector and his employer refused to give him NOC, which is a requirement for PCC. He can only get PCC in case he resigns from his current job. I want to ask if there is any way he can be exempted from PCC requirement. Need help in this regard.


----------



## Bumbl3bee

khurd7777 said:


> Hi everyone my husband is working in Govt sector and his employer refused to give him NOC, which is a requirement for PCC. He can only get PCC in case he resigns from his current job. I want to ask if there is any way he can be exempted from PCC requirement. Need help in this regard.


NOC is not required for PCC.


----------



## channy44

Hi guys, 
I’ve applied my 189 visa onshore on 5th oct(70 points), first CO contacted on 23-Nov requesting additional information, submitted the additional info on 30-Nov. since then there’s no contact. My current TR is expiring on 29th March.
So, I’m thinking of going home for vacation for 2 weeks in the month of march(return by 27th march), I’m happy to apply for bridging B visa but I have few concerns about my travel.
1) Will my visa processing be effected if I cross the country (going to offshore) ? Does it get delayed?
2) Can I request the case officer to speedup my process?
3) How long does it take to get the grant after submitting the requested docs?
4) While returning from vacation do the border protection force have any authority to stop me while entering the country ?(even though my TR doesnt expired and Bridging B visa is active)
And please add any further advices 
Thank you 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

channy44 said:


> Hi guys,
> I’ve applied my 189 visa onshore on 5th oct(70 points), first CO contacted on 23-Nov requesting additional information, submitted the additional info on 30-Nov. since then there’s no contact. My current TR is expiring on 29th March.
> So, I’m thinking of going home for vacation for 2 weeks in the month of march(return by 27th march), I’m happy to apply for bridging B visa but I have few concerns about my travel.
> 1) Will my visa processing be effected if I cross the country (going to offshore) ? Does it get delayed?
> 2) Can I request the case officer to speedup my process?
> 3) How long does it take to get the grant after submitting the requested docs?
> 4) While returning from vacation do the border protection force have any authority to stop me while entering the country ?(even though my TR doesnt expired and Bridging B visa is active)
> And please add any further advices
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting for onshore application on 22nd October, PCC requested on 9th Nov, updated same day. I am expecting in couple of weeks as I meet the time frame of both minimum 5 weeks and 3 months after co contact. May be a month in your case. But Who knows, there is no any certainty with immigration. In case of travelling with bridging visa b, I came to know that the application will go on hold. But I am not 100%sure. Appreciate If anybody could enlighten this.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Is anyone noticed 
"Estimated Processing Time 9 months to 12 months" or it just for me?


----------



## smaikap

mohitkashyap said:


> Is anyone noticed
> "Estimated Processing Time 9 months to 12 months" or it just for me?


It is for all of us 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

mohitkashyap said:


> Is anyone noticed
> "Estimated Processing Time 9 months to 12 months" or it just for me?




For all applications 190 & 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Thanks, i think they have changed it recently as i noticed until last week it was 5- 9 months.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Found it, it's updated recently-

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-


----------



## sarthak667

khurd7777 said:


> Hi everyone my husband is working in Govt sector and his employer refused to give him NOC, which is a requirement for PCC. He can only get PCC in case he resigns from his current job. I want to ask if there is any way he can be exempted from PCC requirement. Need help in this regard.


First, Provide the reason to the CO. Then CO let come to you.


----------



## khurd7777

*reason to CO*



sarthak667 said:


> First, Provide the reason to the CO. Then CO let come to you.


Thanks for your reply. My employer will not be issuing me NOC unless I resign. What are the chances of acceptance in this case. Moreover what proof will be enough to provide the CO. Will an official reply from police department be enough to convince the CO?


----------



## tariq620

Hello everybody,

I just have noticed that name of my one kid appeared twice in the "Critical Data Confirmation- migrating members of the family unit" section of the 17 pages Visa Application. Page 10 contains the migrating family unit info.

I'm pretty sure that I didn't entered any info twice, however it is showing same data twice for my child.

1. Does anyone face the same?
2. Would it be a problem eventually? Or
3. Should I update DIBP via "Update Us" of immiaccount? If yes, then which section of "Update us" would be more appropriate?

Need your opinion mates, please.

Regards,


----------



## rvd

tariq620 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I just have noticed that name of my one kid appeared twice in the "Critical Data Confirmation- migrating members of the family unit" section of the 17 pages Visa Application. Page 10 contains the migrating family unit info.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I didn't entered any info twice, however it is showing same data twice for my child.
> 
> 1. Does anyone face the same?
> 2. Would it be a problem eventually? Or
> 3. Should I update DIBP via "Update Us" of immiaccount? If yes, then which section of "Update us" would be more appropriate?
> 
> Need your opinion mates, please.
> 
> Regards,



It could be a system glitch since if mistakenly entered two times then fees would have been double. If fees is not added most probably a system glitch. Try to check in the immiaccount after a day or two.

If remains as same then you can write a email, I guess.

All the best.


----------



## tariq620

rvd said:


> It could be a system glitch since if mistakenly entered two times then fees would have been double. If fees is not added most probably a system glitch. Try to check in the immiaccount after a day or two.
> 
> If remains as same then you can write a email, I guess.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks a lot. I feel the same that it could be a system glitch. Actually, I have found this in the "Visa Application", which is downloadable from immiaccount.

However, all sections of Immiaccount portal has single entry for him. Like I said before, just the downloaded Visa Application is showing his details twice in page 10.

Regards,


----------



## Kevin22

Any grants reported today????


----------



## rvd

tariq620 said:


> Thanks a lot. I feel the same that it could be a system glitch. Actually, I have found this in the "Visa Application", which is downloadable from immiaccount.
> 
> However, all sections of Immiaccount portal has single entry for him. Like I said before, just the downloaded Visa Application is showing his details twice in page 10.
> 
> Regards,


That should not be a problem. No worries. All the best.


----------



## raghavs

Kevin22 said:


> Any grants reported today????




One direct grant reported in Immiaccount for 221111 applicant with lodgement date 24 Nov.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

When are oct co contacts supposed to be answered? Its been 60 days already when i got a co contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyno_obrien

Hi all, I am planning to book tickets for myself, wife an 2 children to Adelaide on 4th May, 2018. Wanted help in the best online sites to do so. Also I would pay thro credit card. Anyone who could help in providing information on this please?


----------



## yousufkhan

osamapervez said:


> When are oct co contacts supposed to be answered? Its been 60 days already when i got a co contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
As per DIBP, the CO picks the file after 28 days of contact. And if you have pressed 'Information Provided' button then CO was intimated already. And CO will contact only if he needs so. Pray that you got grant w/o further contact as CO contacts simply delays the process.


----------



## osamapervez

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> As per DIBP, the CO picks the file after 28 days of contact. And if you have pressed 'Information Provided' button then CO was intimated already. And CO will contact only if he needs so. Pray that you got grant w/o further contact as CO contacts simply delays the process.




Yup am aware of this that it delays the process. But the wait is quite frustrating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi all, I am planning to book tickets for myself, wife an 2 children to Adelaide on 4th May, 2018. Wanted help in the best online sites to do so. Also I would pay thro credit card. Anyone who could help in providing information on this please?


-
Hi there,

You can check flights on Trip Advision , Fare Compare , you can pay through credit card.


----------



## yousufkhan

osamapervez said:


> Yup am aware of this that it delays the process. But the wait is quite frustrating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-
Buddy, I wait for more than 3 months after CO contact & then I receive good news of grant. Even there are cases where applicants have to wait months and months. I know how frustrating it is, don't worry you will get your grant soon.


----------



## osamapervez

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Buddy, I wait for more than 3 months after CO contact & then I receive good news of grant. Even there are cases where applicants have to wait months and months. I know how frustrating it is, don't worry you will get your grant soon.




Well thanks for the support man. Appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

khurd7777 said:


> Thanks for your reply. My employer will not be issuing me NOC unless I resign. What are the chances of acceptance in this case. Moreover what proof will be enough to provide the CO. Will an official reply from police department be enough to convince the CO?


Official reply may do the work.


----------



## channy44

2nd12th said:


> Waiting for onshore application on 22nd October, PCC requested on 9th Nov, updated same day. I am expecting in couple of weeks as I meet the time frame of both minimum 5 weeks and 3 months after co contact. May be a month in your case. But Who knows, there is no any certainty with immigration. In case of travelling with bridging visa b, I came to know that the application will go on hold. But I am not 100%sure. Appreciate If anybody could enlighten this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Thanks mate, let's hope for the best 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

Kevin22 said:


> Any grants reported today????


DIBP team picked the applications up till 24th Nov'17 for Accountants. Short delay for IT professionals which is till 19th Nov'17. :der:


----------



## Kevin22

sarthak667 said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grants reported today????
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP team picked the applications up till 24th Nov'17 for Accountants. Short delay for IT professionals which is till 19th Nov'17.
Click to expand...


I am a chef 

And a june applicant


----------



## lingling

sarthak667 said:


> DIBP team picked the applications up till 24th Nov'17 for Accountants. Short delay for IT professionals which is till 19th Nov'17. :der:


My application was lodged on 22 Nov but status still "Received" as of now. Wonder what this will mean for me


----------



## sarthak667

Kevin22 said:


> I am a chef
> 
> And a june applicant


:shocked:

I can judge even from no. of your posts. Did CO contact you? OR commencement email?


----------



## sarthak667

lingling said:


> My application was lodged on 22 Nov but status still "Received" as of now. Wonder what this will mean for me


That means a little more wait and patience.


----------



## Kevin22

sarthak667 said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a chef
> 
> And a june applicant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can judge even from no. of your posts. Did CO contact you? OR commencement email?
Click to expand...


Yes on 15th Aug

Replied on 1st September


----------



## sarthak667

Kevin22 said:


> Yes on 15th Aug
> 
> Replied on 1st September


OK, Could you please tell what was the matter of CO contact?


----------



## Kevin22

sarthak667 said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on 15th Aug
> 
> Replied on 1st September
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Could you please tell what was the matter of CO contact?
Click to expand...

Additional documents supporting employment


----------



## sujitswaroop

lingling said:


> My application was lodged on 22 Nov but status still "Received" as of now. Wonder what this will mean for me


As far as I know (and checked with my agent), occupation etc does not matter (for 189, is different for 190) after you have been invited. 

Just read the other post as "DIBP has picked a 24th Nov applicant" and don't attach any emotion to any of the other information provided in that post. 

All of us are frustrated and waiting for the grant email, especially because there is no visibility with respect to the current status and how many more steps are pending to receive our grant - but it is what it is, something that needs to be changed by DIBP. 

May be, your application is being processed and would be completed within the next week. 

Cheer-up and have a good day!


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne

Anyone with a 189 lodgement date of around 20th of Sept who has received the PR grant?

ANZSCO: 261313 
Points: 70
Visa Submitted on: 20th Sept'17 (waiting since 5 months now)
CO contact for colour scanned copy of passport: 20th Oct'17
IP: 20th Oct'17
Application Status: Assessment in progress (for about 3-4 months)
Grant Date... God knows when, any guesses?


----------



## smartshi

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Anyone with a 189 lodgement date of around 20th of Sept who has received the PR grant?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70
> Visa Submitted on: 20th Sept'17 (waiting since 5 months now)
> CO contact for colour scanned copy of passport: 20th Oct'17
> IP: 20th Oct'17
> Application Status: Assessment in progress (for about 3-4 months)
> Grant Date... God knows when, any guesses?


I have a simple timeline with lodgement date of 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, checking my email everyday several times in the hope of good news but the wait doesn't seem to be ending.
It has crossed 4 months now after CO contact I.e. 120 days which is even more than average, don't know what they are doing...The process seems to have slowed down a lot

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

smartshi said:


> I have a simple timeline with lodgement date of 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, checking my email everyday several times in the hope of good news but the wait doesn't seem to be ending.
> It has crossed 4 months now after CO contact I.e. 120 days which is even more than average, don't know what they are doing...The process seems to have slowed down a lot
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Checking email as in your personal email and not inbox in IMMI account? Sorry to ask as I'm waiting as well.


----------



## smartshi

lingling said:


> Checking email as in your personal email and not inbox in IMMI account? Sorry to ask as I'm waiting as well.


Checking email(as I have subscribed to email updates) and sometimes immiaccount also

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne

smartshi said:


> I have a simple timeline with lodgement date of 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, checking my email everyday several times in the hope of good news but the wait doesn't seem to be ending.
> It has crossed 4 months now after CO contact I.e. 120 days which is even more than average, don't know what they are doing...The process seems to have slowed down a lot
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



You should then get it before me..


----------



## smartshi

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> You should then get it before me..


Don't know buddy, anything can happen 

Between, any grants reported today for October CO contact people, till what date has it reached??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

sarthak667 said:


> DIBP team picked the applications up till 24th Nov'17 for Accountants. Short delay for IT professionals which is till 19th Nov'17. :der:


Occupation matters until invites only... not for grants.. there is no delay for occupations


----------



## khurd7777

*PCC exemption*



sarthak667 said:


> Official reply may do the work.


Thanks, I will make arrangements to get an official reply from the department of police. Should I submit the official reply along with the reason letter now along with all other documents or I should wait for Co to ask for PCC and medical and then I give him reason why I couldn't get the PCC. Which option should I go for?


----------



## sarthak667

khurd7777 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official reply may do the work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will make arrangements to get an official reply from the department of police. Should I submit the official reply along with the reason letter now along with all other documents or I should wait for Co to ask for PCC and medical and then I give him reason why I couldn't get the PCC. Which option should I go for?
Click to expand...

I suggest, Go with the second option.

.........
If you like my post then don't forget to press thanks button on my post.


----------



## 2nd12th

Guys, any idea the new GVP time frame of 9plus months will impact our visa processing time too?? Feeling sick of this waiting game.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldyev

2nd12th said:


> Guys, any idea the new GVP time frame of 9plus months will impact our visa processing time too?? Feeling sick of this waiting game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


No, not yours. You are special and will be processed in no time.


----------



## shawnfj

Hi Everyone, CPA requires you to get minimum of 7 in IELTS to get a positive skills assessment. I have done that and obtained one. My skills assessment shows my IELTS results as part of their checklist in providing me a positive skills assessment. Since then I have also sat for PTE and updated my EOI accordingly to get 20 points in English. Is there a need to upload my old IELTS examination that was used to get my skills assessment done? If yes, do I need to upload this under Skills assessment?Both exams are less than 3 years old.

I am trying to leave no stones unturned with the upload of documents.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## kinnu369

shawnfj said:


> Hi Everyone, CPA requires you to get minimum of 7 in IELTS to get a positive skills assessment. I have done that and obtained one. My skills assessment shows my IELTS results as part of their checklist in providing me a positive skills assessment. Since then I have also sat for PTE and updated my EOI accordingly to get 20 points in English. Is there a need to upload my old IELTS examination that was used to get my skills assessment done? If yes, do I need to upload this under Skills assessment?Both exams are less than 3 years old.
> 
> I am trying to leave no stones unturned with the upload of documents.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


Skill assessment and visa are different processes. What matters is the score you have put in your EOI. So, please ignore IELTS and upload only PTE. I had a similar case. Cheers 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

kinnu369 said:


> Skill assessment and visa are different processes. What matters is the score you have put in your EOI. So, please ignore IELTS and upload only PTE. I had a similar case. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I thought similarly but wanted a second opinion. All the best with your application. Do you mind me asking what the CO contact was for as you did a front load of all docs?


----------



## Heprex

Got my Grant today for me and my wife.


It is a Direct Grant.
No employment verification happen.
No commencement mail.
10 Oct 2017 lodgement. 


Details in my signature.


----------



## Tyneha

Heprex said:


> Got my Grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> No employment verification happen.
> No commencement mail.
> 10 Oct 2017 lodgement.
> 
> 
> Details in my signature.


Congratulations to you


----------



## kinnu369

shawnfj said:


> Thanks mate, I thought similarly but wanted a second opinion. All the best with your application. Do you mind me asking what the CO contact was for as you did a front load of all docs?


Saudi Arabia PCC 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

kinnu369 said:


> Saudi Arabia PCC
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that mate!



Heprex said:


> Got my Grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> No employment verification happen.
> No commencement mail.
> 10 Oct 2017 lodgement.
> 
> 
> Details in my signature.


Congratulations! Now time to pop open the champagne bottle!


----------



## kinnu369

Heprex said:


> Got my Grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> No employment verification happen.
> No commencement mail.
> 10 Oct 2017 lodgement.
> 
> 
> Details in my signature.


Congrats mate.. All the best for your future! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mebo555

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Anyone with a 189 lodgement date of around 20th of Sept who has received the PR grant?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70
> Visa Submitted on: 20th Sept'17 (waiting since 5 months now)
> CO contact for colour scanned copy of passport: 20th Oct'17
> IP: 20th Oct'17
> Application Status: Assessment in progress (for about 3-4 months)
> Grant Date... God knows when, any guesses?


No PR.. same here.. timeline as follows:
ANZSCO: 233311 - electrical engineer
Visa Submitted - 20th Sept 2017
No CO contact until now
Status - Received
Waiting and waiting......


----------



## klusarun

Heprex said:


> Got my Grant today for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> It is a Direct Grant.
> No employment verification happen.
> No commencement mail.
> 10 Oct 2017 lodgement.
> 
> 
> Details in my signature.




Congrats mate


----------



## harinderkr

*190 Visa*

Hello guys...
I want to know how much time CO will take to grant visa as its already 7+ months waiting for visa..
I have lodged my application on 6 July,2017 and CO requested for documents on 2 August..I loaded all pending documents on 7 August..After this, till 17 January,2018 there was a complete silence..but on 18 Jan, My company's HR received verification email from AHC Delhi..she replied the mail on 19 Jan..after that again silence...


----------



## bhagat.dabas

harinderkr said:


> Hello guys...
> I want to know how much time CO will take to grant visa as its already 7+ months waiting for visa..
> I have lodged my application on 6 July,2017 and CO requested for documents on 2 August..I loaded all pending documents on 7 August..After this, till 17 January,2018 there was a complete silence..but on 18 Jan, My company's HR received verification email from AHC Delhi..she replied the mail on 19 Jan..after that again silence...


Average time for grant as per Immi tracker after AHC call is 102 days.


----------



## harinderkr

i.e I have to wait more for 2.5 months..


----------



## bhagat.dabas

harinderkr said:


> i.e I have to wait more for 2.5 months..


thats the average time...u may get in tmrw or may be in 6 mnths...no one knows..i havd EV 77 days back n still waiting n there are many like us.

But hopefully within 3 months u will get it


----------



## harinderkr

bhagat.dabas said:


> thats the average time...u may get in tmrw or may be in 6 mnths...no one knows..i havd EV 77 days back n still waiting n there are many like us.
> 
> But hopefully within 3 months u will get it


hmm...its just wait and watch game..


----------



## Kevin22

harinderkr said:


> bhagat.dabas said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats the average time...u may get in tmrw or may be in 6 mnths...no one knows..i havd EV 77 days back n still waiting n there are many like us.
> 
> But hopefully within 3 months u will get it
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...its just wait and watch game..
Click to expand...


I am.a june applicant 28th

No employment verification


And waiting for my grant


Any predictions?


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Kevin22 said:


> I am.a june applicant 28th
> 
> No employment verification
> 
> 
> And waiting for my grant
> 
> 
> Any predictions?


Hi Kevin, its all just guess based on forum and immitracker. U must call them and email or lodge complain ...


----------



## yamaha5225

I received the grant last week. My wife's passport will be expiring in 3 months. We are planning for initial entry in July. Humble request to clarify my below doubts.

Is it okey to renew passport before initial entry?
Will she get a new grant letter containing the new passport number?

I guess I can use the "Update us" button to update the new passport number to DIBP.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

For people who gave statutory declaration for RnR, did the EV call or mail go to that person or some completely different person? Also what are the chances of EV happening of I've not claimed points for that experience?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## khurd7777

*Info needed*

Hi,
I needed some information urgently. My partner is the main applicant and she received an ITA. Now I am working in govt sector and am unable to get the PCC which in my case the employer refused to give noc needed to apply for PCC. I have to resign to get the PCC which I am not planing to do so at this stage of visa. 
Considering the worst case if the CO insist for PCC and I fail to provide the PCC will Co reject PR visa for all of us that includes me, my wife and kids or he will only refuse my PR. My wife has PCC. Plz reply.
Regards,


----------



## naveenttf

khurd7777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I needed some information urgently. My partner is the main applicant and she received an ITA. Now I am working in govt sector and am unable to get the PCC which in my case the employer refused to give noc needed to apply for PCC. I have to resign to get the PCC which I am not planing to do so at this stage of visa.
> 
> Considering the worst case if the CO insist for PCC and I fail to provide the PCC will Co reject PR visa for all of us that includes me, my wife and kids or he will only refuse my PR. My wife has PCC. Plz reply.
> 
> Regards,




Hi bro, first of all why noc is required to apply PCC??, for applying PCC your ITA letter is enough to show as a evidence or reference letter, I did the same thing to get my PCC, 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjihin88

khurd7777 said:


> Hi,
> I needed some information urgently. My partner is the main applicant and she received an ITA. Now I am working in govt sector and am unable to get the PCC which in my case the employer refused to give noc needed to apply for PCC. I have to resign to get the PCC which I am not planing to do so at this stage of visa.
> Considering the worst case if the CO insist for PCC and I fail to provide the PCC will Co reject PR visa for all of us that includes me, my wife and kids or he will only refuse my PR. My wife has PCC. Plz reply.
> Regards,


I work in a psu. You can submit a prior intimation letter , may not even be asked from passport office. If your passport has already been police verified, they will immediately issue your pcc

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

gautamvbaindur said:


> For people who gave statutory declaration for RnR, did the EV call or mail go to that person or some completely different person? Also what are the chances of EV happening of I've not claimed points for that experience?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Anyone with this experience?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atif1987

Completely Off Topic but worth some discussion
Recently we have been witnessing drastic cut in the number of invitation with no clarification from the government. Also the immigration minister is planning to cut the migration intake. Do you think in future Australia will be completely closed for new migrants ?
your opinions please


----------



## Beldyev

atif1987 said:


> Completely Off Topic but worth some discussion


So create another thread, why would you need to spoil this one if even you admit that it is completely off topic


----------



## rvd

gautamvbaindur said:


> Anyone with this experience?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If no points claimed for experience 99% no employment verification the remaining 1% chance only when they want to verify (for security reasons) the applicants whereabouts during that period.


----------



## kptPP

Hi,
Currently I am in US,I need to get pcc done from Australia,India where I had stayed for more than 12 months.
Anybody knows the procedure? Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

khurd7777 said:


> Thanks for your reply. My employer will not be issuing me NOC unless I resign. What are the chances of acceptance in this case. Moreover what proof will be enough to provide the CO. Will an official reply from police department be enough to convince the CO?




What is NOC? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kptPP said:


> Hi,
> Currently I am in US,I need to get pcc done from Australia,India where I had stayed for more than 12 months.
> Anybody knows the procedure? Thanks in advance.




Australia google AFP
India via Embassy
USA state and FBI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

atif1987 said:


> Completely Off Topic but worth some discussion
> Recently we have been witnessing drastic cut in the number of invitation with no clarification from the government. Also the immigration minister is planning to cut the migration intake. Do you think in future Australia will be completely closed for new migrants ?
> your opinions please




You answered your question in you own content 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

andreyx108b said:


> What is NOC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOC is "No Objection Certificate" - some government / public servants need to get NOC to apply for passport but not sure why it would be required for PCC.


----------



## khurd7777

*Pcc*



naveenttf said:


> Hi bro, first of all why noc is required to apply PCC??, for applying PCC your ITA letter is enough to show as a evidence or reference letter, I did the same thing to get my PCC,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOC is must in order to get PCC. In my case it can't be exempted. I went to police department and they told me it's a mandatory requirement. 
My question is in my case what are the chances of getting approval for my wife and kids as she is the main applicant. Will Co reject her application also because I failed to provide PCC or CO will grant her and kids PR and drop my application?


----------



## naveenttf

khurd7777 said:


> NOC is must in order to get PCC. In my case it can't be exempted. I went to police department and they told me it's a mandatory requirement.
> 
> My question is in my case what are the chances of getting approval for my wife and kids as she is the main applicant. Will Co reject her application also because I failed to provide PCC or CO will grant her and kids PR and drop my application?




Hi bro, first thing wanna to tell you is it’s not a separate application for you, it’s one application for you, spouse and for your kids, if the Main applicant mentions your name in application as you are migrating with her then she must provide all the required (your)documents like PCC, HC (medicals) and all other required documents as per check list, in case if she fails to submit those documents on CO contact, then they may consider the application as incomplete application later part CO may put your application on hold or they may take any decision other than Grant, 

My suggestion is pl consult any registered migration agent on this and go ahead, all the very best, thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

mebo555 said:


> No PR.. same here.. timeline as follows:
> ANZSCO: 233311 - electrical engineer
> Visa Submitted - 20th Sept 2017
> No CO contact until now
> Status - Received
> Waiting and waiting......


 same boat mate... see the timeline


----------



## Kamal 474

khurd7777 said:


> NOC is must in order to get PCC. In my case it can't be exempted. I went to police department and they told me it's a mandatory requirement.
> My question is in my case what are the chances of getting approval for my wife and kids as she is the main applicant. Will Co reject her application also because I failed to provide PCC or CO will grant her and kids PR and drop my application?


hello
bro u have been asking this question many times since so many days in search of a different answer.. firstly NOC is not required, i had told u some days ago that u need to take print out of the email u received from skillselect and take it to police department that u have been invited by Australian Government, also u need to forward that email via ur email to police department of Bahrain.. u need to call them too and record all correspondence in form of email and phone record,,, they should entertain u after seeing that email but if not then u keep record of all correspondence and produce it to CO if he does CO contact.. if ur efforts are genuine and u r not able to produce PCC due to no fault of yours then CO will not have any reason to reject you.. also its one application and all are granted and refused together.. no one is left out in the family.. so with God's name start the lodgement...cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

sujitswaroop said:


> NOC is "No Objection Certificate" - some government / public servants need to get NOC to apply for passport but not sure why it would be required for PCC.




Oh... ok. In my 3+ years here on the forum, i have never heard of that being required for PCC so... maybe not, but better to check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

1- PCC is must for approval of PR application. that can't be avoided in any circumstances. you will need to get it somehow .
2- if your application get rejected for any reason, decision is same for dependant applicants.



khurd7777 said:


> NOC is must in order to get PCC. In my case it can't be exempted. I went to police department and they told me it's a mandatory requirement.
> My question is in my case what are the chances of getting approval for my wife and kids as she is the main applicant. Will Co reject her application also because I failed to provide PCC or CO will grant her and kids PR and drop my application?


----------



## mebo555

Kamal 474 said:


> same boat mate... see the timeline


Its been 5 months now...dont know how long more we have to wait... now, they have changed the timeline to 9-12 months which is ridiculous... i am just hoping we might get a decision in 2 months' time....

ANZSCO: 233311 - electrical engineer
Visa Submitted - 20th Sept 2017
No CO contact until now
Status - Received
Waiting and waiting......


----------



## AQTLM1905

Hi expert,

Anyone have any idea why many are waiting up to 130+ days for a direct grant (No EV, no CO contact, application status remain Received?

Does this make any linkage to the recent AusGov plan to cut migrants?

Thanks.


----------



## lingling

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> Anyone have any idea why many are waiting up to 130+ days for a direct grant (No EV, no CO contact, application status remain Received?
> 
> Does this make any linkage to the recent AusGov plan to cut migrants?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, my timeline is almost the same as u. Lodged on 22/11/17. From my duplicate IMMI account, I can see that CO just contacted today for more information. However, my agent have yet to tell me what was asked.


----------



## AQTLM1905

lingling said:


> Hi, my timeline is almost the same as u. Lodged on 22/11/17. From my duplicate IMMI account, I can see that CO just contacted today for more information. However, my agent have yet to tell me what was asked.


Sorry to hear that, 
CO contact means 3-4 months added to the waiting time 
Find some hobbies and enjoy your time with other foci.


----------



## sarthak667

lingling said:


> Hi, my timeline is almost the same as u. Lodged on 22/11/17. From my duplicate IMMI account, I can see that CO just contacted today for more information. However, my agent have yet to tell me what was asked.


Please update this info in https://myimmitracker.com as well. :typing:


----------



## abhishekv

gautamvbaindur said:


> For people who gave statutory declaration for RnR, did the EV call or mail go to that person or some completely different person? Also what are the chances of EV happening of I've not claimed points for that experience?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


There can be mixed experiences here. I submitted an SD for one company and an employer certified letter for the other. My SD referee did not get any call. Not sure if my company got as well.

But some people have reported verification happening

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## anz13

*Direct Grant Received*

Got Direct Grant today!!


----------



## peRFect19

khurd7777 said:


> NOC is must in order to get PCC. In my case it can't be exempted. I went to police department and they told me it's a mandatory requirement.
> My question is in my case what are the chances of getting approval for my wife and kids as she is the main applicant. Will Co reject her application also because I failed to provide PCC or CO will grant her and kids PR and drop my application?


Requirement of NOC varies from country to country. For Indian employees working in Public Sector/Govt./PSUs etc., NOC is required for avoiding a police verification. while it is not a requirement for PCC directly, the Passport Office is asking it for police verification purposes. Inputs based on my recent experience where my uncle working in a Public sector bank was asked for an NOC. The same is highlighted on the official PSK website.


----------



## 2nd12th

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> Anyone have any idea why many are waiting up to 130+ days for a direct grant (No EV, no CO contact, application status remain Received?
> 
> Does this make any linkage to the recent AusGov plan to cut migrants?
> 
> Thanks.


May be you have submitted all the required documents but they are not happy enough for direct grant. So, they could be doing internal checking.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

anz13 said:


> Got Direct Grant today!!




Lovely. Good to. Go


----------



## naveenttf

anz13 said:


> Got Direct Grant today!!




Congratulations mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

have an urgent question...

my IED is 15 june 2018
me and my husband are planning to travel on 1 may 2018
and our baby(1.2 yr old) will travel on 10th june with my sister(tourist visa)
is this possible
or baby has to travel with parents??


----------



## lingling

sarthak667 said:


> Please update this info in https://myimmitracker.com as well. :typing:


Hi, just did. Was waiting for agent to confirm what CO wanted. Apparently it's only my skill assessment which was already submitted. Argh.... missed my direct grant because of this simple document


----------



## shekharsince1986

lingling said:


> Hi, just did. Was waiting for agent to confirm what CO wanted. Apparently it's only my skill assessment which was already submitted. Argh.... missed my direct grant because of this simple document


This is not new. A lot of people miss it because the CO missed the document which was already there. I am one of em too.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

anz13 said:


> Got Direct Grant today!!


Congratulations and you are very lucky, enjoy the journey ahead!!!


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## HS2MS

have an urgent question...

my IED is 15 june 2018
me and my husband are planning to travel on 1 may 2018
and our baby(1.2 yr old) will travel on 10th june with my sister(tourist visa)
is this possible
or baby has to travel with parents??

need to book tickets accordingly..can anybody help??


----------



## joshua1729

*Direct Grant*

Hi All,

I am pleased to announce that I have received a direct grant today for my 189 visa! A big thank you to all the members of this forum, without whom this journey would not have been possible. 

I would especially like to call out all those who pushed me to do my medicals on my own (I had applied via a MARA agent and they refused to upload medicals / PCC until requested by the CO). Applying on my own by importing my application ensured that I got the visa via a direct grant, without waiting for a CO contact.

I wish all of you who are waiting for their grants, the very best! May your Aussie dream come true!!

My timelines are in my signature.


----------



## gagan4life

joshua1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that I have received a direct grant today for my 189 visa! A big thank you to all the members of this forum, without whom this journey would not have been possible.
> 
> I would especially like to call out all those who pushed me to do my medicals on my own (I had applied via a MARA agent and they refused to upload medicals / PCC until requested by the CO). Applying on my own by importing my application ensured that I got the visa via a direct grant, without waiting for a CO contact.
> 
> I wish all of you who are waiting for their grants, the very best! May your Aussie dream come true!!
> 
> My timelines are in my signature.


Hi... Many cogratulations to the entire family!!! just one query, I also have my case being run through a MARA agent. just wanted to check how I can setup a duplicate immi access or any otehr way I can have direct visibility on my case status rather than the painful dependence on the agent.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lingling

shekharsince1986 said:


> This is not new. A lot of people miss it because the CO missed the document which was already there. I am one of em too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Mind to share what your CO missed? I have read about them missing documents like PTE but not like my case


----------



## gagan4life

lingling said:


> Hi, my timeline is almost the same as u. Lodged on 22/11/17. From my duplicate IMMI account, I can see that CO just contacted today for more information. However, my agent have yet to tell me what was asked.


Hi,

Can you share how to setup duplicate IMMI account and see current status of application without having to depend on agent?

TIA


----------



## Kevin22

HS2MS said:


> have an urgent question...
> 
> my IED is 15 june 2018
> me and my husband are planning to travel on 1 may 2018
> and our baby(1.2 yr old) will travel on 10th june with my sister(tourist visa)
> is this possible
> or baby has to travel with parents??
> 
> need to book tickets accordingly..can anybody help??



Are u a june applicant???


----------



## lingling

gagan4life said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share how to setup duplicate IMMI account and see current status of application without having to depend on agent?
> 
> TIA


Sorry that I don't hv the step by step or link for this. 

I just created my own IMMI account (select individual) n once the account is set Up, I clicked Import. Here, hv to key in the application reference number n primary applicant's details. That's all. I was surprise as it was rather simple.


----------



## joshua1729

gagan4life said:


> Hi... Many cogratulations to the entire family!!! just one query, I also have my case being run through a MARA agent. just wanted to check how I can setup a duplicate immi access or any otehr way I can have direct visibility on my case status rather than the painful dependence on the agent.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can create an Immi account on your own. Once you have created an account and logged in, there is an option to import an application. You will need your application reference number, and will need to fill in a few details after that. 

If successful, this will sort of mirror your application. You can add additional docs, view the communication sent to your agent, generate a HAP ID etc. 

I would highly recommend doing it, as I too did not have any visibility into my account and it was extremely frustrating. Especially since I knew that the agent was going wrong.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HS2MS

Kevin22 said:


> Are u a june applicant???


aug applicant..
can anybody please help me with my query


----------



## lingling

joshua1729 said:


> You can create an Immi account on your own. Once you have created an account and logged in, there is an option to import an application. You will need your application reference number, and will need to fill in a few details after that.
> 
> If successful, this will sort of mirror your application. You can add additional docs, view the communication sent to your agent, generate a HAP ID etc.
> 
> I would highly recommend doing it, as I too did not have any visibility into my account and it was extremely frustrating. Especially since I knew that the agent was going wrong.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I couldn't see what CO requested in the IMMI mailbox as it was emailed to my agent.


----------



## shawnfj

lingling said:


> Hi, just did. Was waiting for agent to confirm what CO wanted. Apparently it's only my skill assessment which was already submitted. Argh.... missed my direct grant because of this simple document


Aww, well that certainly is a setback but never know, you still may get a grant soon (anything is possible due to the unpredictability of grants). Do you mind me asking what the file name of the skill assessment was and under which category was it uploaded? I am trying to decipher what may have caused an overlook by the CO as it was front-loaded?


----------



## joshua1729

lingling said:


> I couldn't see what CO requested in the IMMI mailbox as it was emailed to my agent.


That is odd. There were 2 communications sent to my agent. One on the day of lodging the visa and the other today. I could view both communications in its entirety. The links throw open a new tab and everything was mentioned.


----------



## lingling

joshua1729 said:


> That is odd. There were 2 communications sent to my agent. One on the day of lodging the visa and the other today. I could view both communications in its entirety. The links throw open a new tab and everything was mentioned.


Only 1 mail in the inbox I.e confirmation of lodgement. I checked a couple of times.


----------



## AUSRAS

Dear experts. i have lodged my visa 189 application in Sep 2017 and its currently under assesment. however. last month my brother who is also applying for australia as a TOTALLY SEPARATE application visa 190 gOt grant. 

Do i have to tell the CO that my brother got grant? do i have to fill any change of circumstances form? in form 80 we have to mention our brothers and if they are migrating with us. but technically he is not migrating with me. he is independent applicant.

im lost and i need your advise.


----------



## yousufkhan

AUSRAS said:


> Dear experts. i have lodged my visa 189 application in Sep 2017 and its currently under assesment. however. last month my brother who is also applying for australia as a TOTALLY SEPARATE application visa 190 gOt grant.
> 
> Do i have to tell the CO that my brother got grant? do i have to fill any change of circumstances form? in form 80 we have to mention our brothers and if they are migrating with us. but technically he is not migrating with me. he is independent applicant.
> 
> im lost and i need your advise.


-
yes, you should inform DIBP about it. You can use 'Update us' in your Immi account portal.


----------



## jaguar123

I had already lodged 189 Visa on 24-Aug-2017 and have not yet received Grant. In October, I had got invite for 190 Victoria but not processed. Previous month I got mail from from Victoria to update them the Visa application for 190- Skill nominated.

Should I reply them or leave as it is.


----------



## gagan4life

joshua1729 said:


> You can create an Immi account on your own. Once you have created an account and logged in, there is an option to import an application. You will need your application reference number, and will need to fill in a few details after that.
> 
> If successful, this will sort of mirror your application. You can add additional docs, view the communication sent to your agent, generate a HAP ID etc.
> 
> I would highly recommend doing it, as I too did not have any visibility into my account and it was extremely frustrating. Especially since I knew that the agent was going wrong.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot! This was very helpful. I have created a mirror IMMI account now. All the best for your transition to Aussie Land!


----------



## lingling

gagan4life said:


> Thanks a lot! This was very helpful. I have created a mirror IMMI account now. All the best for your transition to Aussie Land!


Just don't press anything that u are unsure off as it may affect your application. All the best


----------



## syrilster

Happy to inform that me and my wife got a direct grant yesterday:cheer2:. As far as i am aware of, there was no employment verification. Thanks to all the folks over here. The content in this forum is extremely useful. It has helped me a lot. All the very best for people awaiting for their grant. Cheers 

ANZSCO: 261313 
75 points
Timelines:
13/09/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive 
06/10/2017: PTE-A 20 Points
10/10/2017: EOI logged
18/10/2017: ITA received
25/11/2017: Visa Lodged
20/02/2018: Visa Granted (Direct Grant)


----------



## Kevin22

syrilster said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got a direct grant yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As far as i am aware of, there was no employment verification. Thanks to all the folks over here. The content in this forum is extremely useful. It has helped me a lot. All the very best for people awaiting for their grant. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 points
> Timelines:
> 13/09/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 06/10/2017: PTE-A 20 Points
> 10/10/2017: EOI logged
> 18/10/2017: ITA received
> 25/11/2017: Visa Lodged
> 20/02/2018: Visa Granted (Direct Grant)


Congrats 

God bless u


----------



## shekharsince1986

syrilster said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got a direct grant yesterday:cheer2:. As far as i am aware of, there was no employment verification. Thanks to all the folks over here. The content in this forum is extremely useful. It has helped me a lot. All the very best for people awaiting for their grant. Cheers
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 points
> Timelines:
> 13/09/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 06/10/2017: PTE-A 20 Points
> 10/10/2017: EOI logged
> 18/10/2017: ITA received
> 25/11/2017: Visa Lodged
> 20/02/2018: Visa Granted (Direct Grant)


congratulations  lucky one!!!
Enjoy the journey ahead.

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Hi,

Why are most of the september mid/end cases are stuck for quite long?


Thanks


----------



## smartshi

I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants. 

My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> 
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats. What was the co contact for? Did you have any ev?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smartshi

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. What was the co contact for? Did you have any ev?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am not aware of any ev done for me. About Co contact, it was for form 80 for spouse.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smartshi

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> 
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


My timeline as below:

ACS assessment: March 2017
PTE 1st attempt: 89+ in all sections
EOI lodged: 30 Apr with 70 points(no points claimed for partner)
Invite: 23 Aug (261111 ICT business analyst)
Visa lodged: 9 Sept
CO contact: 17 Oct for form 80 of spouse
Grant: 21 feb

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaswanthjasu

Hi,
Just now I have seen that the average processing timeline have changed from 5-8 months to 9-12 months.Also my Visa lodgement date is 9th December 2017. Ideally, I should have received a mail from Co officer atleast. Are these delays normal these days?


----------



## hblbrn

syrilster said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got a direct grant yesterday:cheer2:. As far as i am aware of, there was no employment verification. Thanks to all the folks over here. The content in this forum is extremely useful. It has helped me a lot. All the very best for people awaiting for their grant. Cheers
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 points
> Timelines:
> 13/09/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 06/10/2017: PTE-A 20 Points
> 10/10/2017: EOI logged
> 18/10/2017: ITA received
> 25/11/2017: Visa Lodged
> 20/02/2018: Visa Granted (Direct Grant)


Congratulations mate!
Hope you have a great life in Australia.

I have a quick question - did you upload Form-80?
I am curious as one of my friends is waiting for a grant and he uploaded all the docs except form-80.

Regards,
hblbrn


----------



## klusarun

syrilster said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got a direct grant yesterday:cheer2:. As far as i am aware of, there was no employment verification. Thanks to all the folks over here. The content in this forum is extremely useful. It has helped me a lot. All the very best for people awaiting for their grant. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> 75 points
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 13/09/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 
> 06/10/2017: PTE-A 20 Points
> 
> 10/10/2017: EOI logged
> 
> 18/10/2017: ITA received
> 
> 25/11/2017: Visa Lodged
> 
> 20/02/2018: Visa Granted (Direct Grant)




Congrats


----------



## srinivas1308

jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi,
> Just now I have seen that the average processing timeline have changed from 5-8 months to 9-12 months.Also my Visa lodgement date is 9th December 2017. Ideally, I should have received a mail from Co officer atleast. Are these delays normal these days?




It is not mandatory to receive an email on CO Allocation. They might be working on your case if it is picked up and If your documents are good enough, you will get direct grant else he will ask for further information . You have to wait for the outcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Just wondering, for the grant does English score does matters like 10 points vs. 20 points? or they see only total points claimed by applicants irrespective of the area?


----------



## MohAdnan

mohitkashyap said:


> Just wondering, for the grant does English score does matters like 10 points vs. 20 points? or they see only total points claimed by applicants irrespective of the area?


Nothing matters after getting invitation but completeness of your application.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

How is it going guys?? So they closed my old thread - 189 & 190 visa applicants..

So I have been here in Australia for nearly 4 years now. Only a few months before I am eligible to apply for citizenship. What a wonderful journey! The best thing I have done in my life!

Any questions related to life in Australia let me know guys. In the interest and benefit of everyone please keep all your questions in the thread(s). I do not reply to private messages.

Ta


----------



## shawnfj

MaxTheWolf said:


> How is it going guys?? So they closed my old thread - 189 & 190 visa applicants..
> 
> So I have been here in Australia for nearly 4 years now. Only a few months before I am eligible to apply for citizenship. What a wonderful journey! The best thing I have done in my life!
> 
> Any questions related to life in Australia let me know guys. In the interest and benefit of everyone please keep all your questions in the thread(s). I do not reply to private messages.
> 
> Ta


Hey Max, I stumbled upon your old posts last year and you have quite a journey! Do you mind me asking if you managed to find a skilled job in the accounting field? Also, is Sydney viable in terms of income & expenses? I have lodged a 190 NSW and any leads would be of great help!

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## O88V

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> 
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Smartshi 
Congratulations!!! 

Just out of curiosity, when you lodge your 189 application as the primary applicant, did your wife had to do the English test as she was the dependant??


----------



## jaguar123

jaguar123 said:


> I had already lodged 189 Visa on 24-Aug-2017 and have not yet received Grant. In October, I had got invite for 190 Victoria but not processed. Previous month I got mail from from Victoria to update them the Visa application for 190- Skill nominated.
> 
> Should I reply them or leave as it is.


Dear Experts, Please reply on the query.


----------



## sarthak667

Dear All,

I just got an email of grant for my the world's best *son*, *wife* and *I*.

If anybody needs help then keep in touch me.


----------



## shawnfj

sarthak667 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got an email of grant for my the world's best *son*, *wife* and *I*.
> 
> If anybody needs help then keep in touch me.


Congrats mate! Time to celebrate! Mind sharing your timelines please? 

Cheers!


----------



## smaikap

sarthak667 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got an email of grant for my the world's best *son*, *wife* and *I*.
> 
> If anybody needs help then keep in touch me.


Congrats mate. 

Kindly share your time line and update myimmitracker 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

sarthak667 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got an email of grant for my the world's best *son*, *wife* and *I*.
> 
> If anybody needs help then keep in touch me.




God bless u man


----------



## sarthak667

shawnfj said:


> Congrats mate! Time to celebrate! Mind sharing your timelines please?
> 
> Cheers!


I would like to thank my wife because she did a lot of day-night study, prepared and made me capable for going to Australia.

Long Journey:

Occupation: System Analyst
PTE Result: 26th Feb'17
ACS Result: 3rd Mar'17
EOI lodged with 65 points: 3rd Mar'16
Threshold increased to 70 points
Partner for Computer Network and Systems Engg.
ACS : 28th July'17
PTE: 16th Aug'17
EOI Updated with 70 points

Invited for 190 (Victoria on 10th Nov'17), 189 (on 22nd Nov'17)
Dropped 190 and continued with 189
Lodged Visa 189: on 23rd Nov'17
Front uploaded all necessary documents within 10 days including PCC but except partner's employment (because ACS was enough)

Visa 189 Grant 22nd Feb 2018 :dance:
Please let me know if any further information is required.


----------



## ajayaustralia

I got my Permanent residency today, thanks to everyone on this forum for the help extended.

ANZESCO Code: 261312(developer Programmer).

EOI Submitted: 11th August 2017 with 75 points.

Applied: 23 August 2017.

First CO Contact: 26th September( Asked for new AFP check as old one expired, Provided it on 6th October 2017.

Second CO contact: 8th Feb 2018(Co, not able to view the AFP provided during last CO contact, uploaded it on the same day).

Granted: 22/02/2018

Thanks once again.

Regards/AJ


----------



## sarthak667

ajayaustralia said:


> I got my Permanent residency today, thanks to everyone on this forum for the help extended.
> 
> ANZESCO Code: 261312(developer Programmer).
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11th August 2017 with 75 points.
> 
> Applied: 23 August 2017.
> 
> First CO Contact: 26th September( Asked for new AFP check as old one expired, Provided it on 6th October 2017.
> 
> Second CO contact: 8th Feb 2018(Co, not able to view the AFP provided during last CO contact, uploaded it on the same day).
> 
> Granted: 22/02/2018
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards/AJ


Congrats! mate


----------



## kinnu369

ajayaustralia said:


> I got my Permanent residency today, thanks to everyone on this forum for the help extended.
> 
> ANZESCO Code: 261312(developer Programmer).
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11th August 2017 with 75 points.
> 
> Applied: 23 August 2017.
> 
> First CO Contact: 26th September( Asked for new AFP check as old one expired, Provided it on 6th October 2017.
> 
> Second CO contact: 8th Feb 2018(Co, not able to view the AFP provided during last CO contact, uploaded it on the same day).
> 
> Granted: 22/02/2018
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards/AJ


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi,
> Just now I have seen that the average processing timeline have changed from 5-8 months to 9-12 months.Also my Visa lodgement date is 9th December 2017. Ideally, I should have received a mail from Co officer atleast. Are these delays normal these days?


 i lodged on 10 dec 17. I also did not get any contact. No worry man. Stay in touch.

Cheers


----------



## jaswanthjasu

sarthak667 said:


> I would like to thank my wife because she did a lot of day-night study, prepared and made me capable for going to Australia.
> 
> Long Journey:
> 
> Occupation: System Analyst
> PTE Result: 26th Feb'17
> ACS Result: 3rd Mar'17
> EOI lodged with 65 points: 3rd Mar'16
> Threshold increased to 70 points
> Partner for Computer Network and Systems Engg.
> ACS : 28th July'17
> PTE: 16th Aug'17
> EOI Updated with 70 points
> 
> Invited for 190 (Victoria on 10th Nov'17), 189 (on 22nd Nov'17)
> Dropped 190 and continued with 189
> Lodged Visa 189: on 23rd Nov'17
> Front uploaded all necessary documents within 10 days including PCC but except partner's employment (because ACS was enough)
> 
> Visa 189 Grant 22nd Feb 2018 :dance:
> Please let me know if any further information is required.


Congrats mate. Did you front upload Form 80 also along with other documents.


----------



## sarthak667

jaswanthjasu said:


> Congrats mate. Did you front upload Form 80 also along with other documents.


Yes, Form 80, 1221 & 1228 for partner and me.


----------



## klusarun

ajayaustralia said:


> I got my Permanent residency today, thanks to everyone on this forum for the help extended.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZESCO Code: 261312(developer Programmer).
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11th August 2017 with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Applied: 23 August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> First CO Contact: 26th September( Asked for new AFP check as old one expired, Provided it on 6th October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Second CO contact: 8th Feb 2018(Co, not able to view the AFP provided during last CO contact, uploaded it on the same day).
> 
> 
> 
> Granted: 22/02/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards/AJ




Congrats


----------



## sarthak667

I am here to help other folks. Let me know if there is any query.


----------



## mandy2137

sarthak667 said:


> I am here to help other folks. Let me know if there is any query.


Congratulations bro....

Enjoy your day.

One common query ..my gf hasnt given any employed docs due her one year of exp as acs has deducted 2 years. She is not claiming any exp points, did you claim it?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

sarthak667 said:


> I am here to help other folks. Let me know if there is any query.


Really appreciate this. Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

sarthak667 said:


> Yes, Form 80, 1221 & 1228 for partner and me.




How bro, congratulations on your grant wish u a happy life ahead 

I didn’t upload form 1221 & 1228, to be frank I don’t know about these forms, could you please let me know why it is required, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthak667

mandy2137 said:


> Congratulations bro....
> 
> Enjoy your day.
> 
> One common query ..my gf hasnt given any employed docs due her one year of exp as acs has deducted 2 years. She is not claiming any exp points, did you claim it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Yes, I claimed the partner points. For Partner, I only uploaded ACS, PTE, Qualification, Identity Proof & Marriage Certificate.


----------



## sarthak667

naveenttf said:


> How bro, congratulations on your grant wish u a happy life ahead
> 
> I didn’t upload form 1221 & 1228, to be frank I don’t know about these forms, could you please let me know why it is required, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Ladies are always RIGHT.*

My wife asked me to do so, and I did the same. Basically these are like your bio. CO might have a quick view on your details and intention.


----------



## klusarun

sarthak667 said:


> I am here to help other folks. Let me know if there is any query.




Congrats mate


----------



## jebinson

Hi folks,

I have some of questions regarding 189 visa.

1) I have lodged my visa on 13th Feb and uploaded most of the documents, except Form 80, 1221, 1229 and India's PCC. I won't be able to do it before 26th Feb, will there be a delay as I have exceeded 10 days from my lodgement date?
2) I made a mistake while doing the 17 page form online, I quickly updated through "update us" section. Will there be any delay related to this?
3) Form 80, 1221 and 1229. Should I print, sign and scan? Do they need edited pdf as well?

JS


----------



## 22ji

*Time for Grant after EV*

Dear Friends

I need your help in addressing two of my concerns.

1.	How much is the tentative time to get grant for IMMI-COMMENCEMENT CASE after EV is done.

2.	Does EV happen for latest company you work for or all other previous companies as well.


----------



## NB

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I need your help in addressing two of my concerns.
> 
> 1.	How much is the tentative time to get grant for IMMI-COMMENCEMENT CASE after EV is done.
> 
> 2.	Does EV happen for latest company you work for or all other previous companies as well.


1. Maybe tomorrow, may be after an year
.2. No one can predict

Cheers


----------



## NB

jebinson said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have some of questions regarding 189 visa.
> 
> 1) I have lodged my visa on 13th Feb and uploaded most of the documents, except Form 80, 1221, 1229 and India's PCC. I won't be able to do it before 26th Feb, will there be a delay as I have exceeded 10 days from my lodgement date?
> 2) I made a mistake while doing the 17 page form online, I quickly updated through "update us" section. Will there be any delay related to this?
> 3) Form 80, 1221 and 1229. Should I print, sign and scan? Do they need edited pdf as well?
> 
> JS


1. Most probably no.
The 10 days and 15 days time limits are all guesses by various members including me

2. Probably not. There was none for me But it would also depend on the gravity of the mistake I presume 


3. I filled printed signed and scanned the entire set
Some members only print the page to b signed and merge it with the rest of the pages

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I need your help in addressing two of my concerns.
> 
> 1.	How much is the tentative time to get grant for IMMI-COMMENCEMENT CASE after EV is done.
> 
> 2.	Does EV happen for latest company you work for or all other previous companies as well.


how your EV was done? did you receive any call or your HR got the mail? are you in IT firm?


----------



## jebinson

newbienz said:


> 1. Most probably no.
> The 10 days and 15 days time limits are all guesses by various members including me
> 
> 2. Probably not. There was none for me But it would also depend on the gravity of the mistake I presume
> 
> 
> 3. I filled printed signed and scanned the entire set
> Some members only print the page to b signed and merge it with the rest of the pages
> 
> Cheers



@newbienz Thanks for your response.

Regarding the mistake I made, I inadvertently claimed that my overseas experience is "5-8 years of last 10 years" while it is 8++. Anyway all my documents are based on the fact that I have 8++.


----------



## NB

jebinson said:


> @newbienz Thanks for your response.
> 
> Regarding the mistake I made, I inadvertently claimed that my overseas experience is "5-8 years of last 10 years" while it is 8++. Anyway all my documents are based on the fact that I have 8++.


In that case he may verify the 8 years claim a bit more closely then he would normally have

If the evidence is solid, nothing to worry 

Cheers


----------



## sonagar26

sarthak667 said:


> I am here to help other folks. Let me know if there is any query.




Hi Sarthak, Congratulations. Any idea if EV was done before the direct grant?
And from what mailer is used for the EV. I am thinking of giving a headsup to the HR team of my current and previous company. 

Thank you and congrats again


----------



## Kemayu

Hello Friends,
I am new to this forum and need advise/suggestions on my case. I am primary applicant and my wife and a 1.2year old are my migrating family members.
I applied through agent and lodged my visa on 4th Nov 2016 ( Code- 233511-Industrial Engineer). As my wife was pregnant we submitted our (Myself+ Wife+ Newborn) medicals in Feb 2017. ( I would like to mention,my wife has TB history, Fully treated and recovered in 2011 i.e. 7 years back . So with my wife's medical we did submit her old records of full treatment of TB history alongwith MD's medical fitness certificate till date.) I guess due to this history CO asked me to perform additional test in Feb 2017, which I did and submitted immediately. After that in March 2017 CO asked me to submit Form 815, again we did it on same day. Since then we are awaiting any feedback/grant for our case. Our agent says have patience and did send polite reminder emails in past months. In July 2017 CO replied on one of the reminder saying "The principal applicant’s medical clearance has been finalised and health undertaking received. However, his spouse’s health examinations are still in progress". This was the last communication we received from DIBP 7 months ago. 
We are really helpless and frustrated as to what happened to our case.
Really appreciate some insights of fellow senior/experienced members.

Thanks!


----------



## jebinson

I have given tons, shouldn't be a problem. But, I curse myself for doing that silly one and making it complicated.

BTW, parts of Form 80 where there isn't enough space to fill info like international travel, did you prepare an annex and sign that as well?



newbienz said:


> In that case he may verify the 8 years claim a bit more closely then he would normally have
> 
> If the evidence is solid, nothing to worry
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sam99a

newbienz said:


> 1. Most probably no.
> The 10 days and 15 days time limits are all guesses by various members including me
> 
> 2. Probably not. There was none for me But it would also depend on the gravity of the mistake I presume
> 
> 
> 3. I filled printed signed and scanned the entire set
> Some members only print the page to b signed and merge it with the rest of the pages
> 
> Cheers


@newbienz

Sorry for hijacking, but regarding point number 1, is there a time limit to attach all the documents for a 189 visa application? 

I am under assumption that unless a CO gets allocated, it doesn't matter when you upload your documents. I have been uploading documents since the time of our application lodge in bits and pieces and took 2-3 times to upload these.

Does uploading documents in a single go or uploading during frequent intervals over a period of time makes a difference ? And if not, how long can that period be ?


Thanks


----------



## NB

sam99a said:


> @newbienz
> 
> Sorry for hijacking, but regarding point number 1, is there a time limit to attach all the documents for a 189 visa application?
> 
> I am under assumption that unless a CO gets allocated, it doesn't matter when you upload your documents. I have been uploading documents since the time of our application lodge in bits and pieces and took 2-3 times to upload these.
> 
> Does uploading documents in a single go or uploading during frequent intervals over a period of time makes a difference ? And if not, how long can that period be ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


I took 15 days to upload which were spread over maybe 7-8 sessions 

I got the grant in 15 days after I last uploaded so you can do the maths

Even if a CO starts working you case you may never come to know of it
So I presume 15 days to be the upper limit 

Cheers


----------



## NB

jebinson said:


> I have given tons, shouldn't be a problem. But, I curse myself for doing that silly one and making it complicated.
> 
> BTW, parts of Form 80 where there isn't enough space to fill info like international travel, did you prepare an annex and sign that as well?


My annexures in form 80 ran to 20 pages if I remember correctly 
I did not sign any pages except the signature page
I printed all the pages, signed the 1 page and then rescanned the entire set in 1 go

Cheers


----------



## sam99a

newbienz said:


> I took 15 days to upload which were spread over maybe 7-8 sessions
> 
> I got the grant in 15 days after I last uploaded so you can do the maths
> 
> Cheers


I think, what I am trying to ask is, lets say in your case, if you were to upload your last document on the 29th day from the date of VISA lodge, then would you have still received the grant on the 30th day of your VISA lodge ? 

My point being is that, does the system or CO cares when the last document is uploaded? as long as the application is complete when he see's it?

Secondly, is it a concern for the CO that an applicant has taken more time(let's say a month) to upload all documents even if the application is ready when he gets allocated to it?


----------



## jebinson

Whoa! 20 pages?!

Thanks for the clarification, I will do the same. You're the best!



newbienz said:


> My annexures in form 80 ran to 20 pages if I remember correctly
> I did not sign any pages except the signature page
> I printed all the pages, signed the 1 page and then rescanned the entire set in 1 go
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jebinson

Following is an excerpt from DIBP website

"We assess applications on a case-by-case basis, and actual processing times can vary due to individual circumstances including:

>>*whether you have lodged a complete application, including all necessary supporting documents*"

Above point is somehow accessed based on your document upload dates, if I am not wrong.



sam99a said:


> I think, what I am trying to ask is, lets say in your case, if you were to upload your last document on the 29th day from the date of VISA lodge, then would you have still received the grant on the 30th day of your VISA lodge ?
> 
> My point being is that, does the system or CO cares when the last document is uploaded? as long as the application is complete when he see's it?
> 
> Secondly, is it a concern for the CO that an applicant has taken more time(let's say a month) to upload all documents even if the application is ready when he gets allocated to it?


----------



## NB

sam99a said:


> I think, what I am trying to ask is, lets say in your case, if you were to upload your last document on the 29th day from the date of VISA lodge, then would you have still received the grant on the 30th day of your VISA lodge ?
> 
> My point being is that, does the system or CO cares when the last document is uploaded? as long as the application is complete when he see's it?
> 
> Secondly, is it a concern for the CO that an applicant has taken more time(let's say a month) to upload all documents even if the application is ready when he gets allocated to it?


What happens behind the scene is not known to anyone
The process of How the application are distributed among COs or seen by the CO, is not in the public domain 

All members on the forum work on some assumptions 

All the questions you asked, no one can answer with certainty 

I know members who uploaded all documents in 1 shot on the day of application, and yet did not get a grant for a year

It’s all boils down to the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have submitted which determines the time taken for processing 

Cheers


----------



## HS2MS

HS2MS said:


> aug applicant..
> can anybody please help me with my query



my IED Is 15 june 2018
me and my husband are planning o traveel on 1 may 2018

menwhile we stetle thing there..
my babay(1.2 yr old) with my sister(tourist visa) will travel on 10 june 2018

is this possible
or baby has to enter with parents only to validate visa
any comment ..any help is appreciated


----------



## sonagar26

HS2MS said:


> my IED Is 15 june 2018
> me and my husband are planning o traveel on 1 may 2018
> 
> menwhile we stetle thing there..
> my babay(1.2 yr old) with my sister(tourist visa) will travel on 10 june 2018
> 
> is this possible
> or baby has to enter with parents only to validate visa
> any comment ..any help is appreciated



Hi, I am very new to this forum so not so aware of the jargons. 

Whats an IED?


----------



## NB

sonagar26 said:


> Hi, I am very new to this forum so not so aware of the jargons.
> 
> Whats an IED?


Initial entry date

Cheers


----------



## jaswanthjasu

Hi Friends, this is regards to Form 80.

Question 39, Part N asks for Visa refusals. My L1B Visa for USA was rejected in the year 2008. Do I need to mention it in Form 80? Will there be any issues due to this? What is the impact if I do not mention it.


----------



## debeash

syrilster said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got a direct grant yesterday:cheer2:. As far as i am aware of, there was no employment verification. Thanks to all the folks over here. The content in this forum is extremely useful. It has helped me a lot. All the very best for people awaiting for their grant. Cheers
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 75 points
> Timelines:
> 13/09/2017: ACS skill assessment received - Positive
> 06/10/2017: PTE-A 20 Points
> 10/10/2017: EOI logged
> 18/10/2017: ITA received
> 25/11/2017: Visa Lodged
> 20/02/2018: Visa Granted (Direct Grant)


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atul_CA

*Long wait for Grant ends...Yippie!!*

Dear All,
With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today. 
Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
My experience:
I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:

My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.

Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:

It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:


----------



## debeash

smartshi said:


> I received grant for me, my wife and kid today. Very happy that finally tHis wait is over. I have been reading this forum for last several months and truly thank each one of you for healthy discussions wHich give guidance and hope to all applicants.
> 
> My lodgement date was 9 Sept and Co contact on 17 Oct, code 261111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

sarthak667 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got an email of grant for my the world's best *son*, *wife* and *I*.
> 
> If anybody needs help then keep in touch me.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Atul_CA said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today.
> Happy and relieved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience:
> I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
> 1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
> 2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
> 3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.
> 
> Lots of things to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!!


What did the ahc asked while.verification???


----------



## Atul_CA

Kevin22 said:


> What did the ahc asked while.verification???


The lady on the call confirmed my grant type, names and DOBs of all applicants, current job, designation, date of joining and the current R&R. R&R constituted the bulk of the call...probably 12-13 mins out of the 15 mins call.


----------



## sonagar26

Atul_CA said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the ahc asked while.verification???
> 
> 
> 
> The lady on the call confirmed my grant type, names and DOBs of all applicants, current job, designation, date of joining and the current R&R. R&R constituted the bulk of the call...probably 12-13 mins out of the 15 mins call.
Click to expand...


Hello, what’s R&R?


----------



## AMS_AWD

Received grants yesterday for partner (defacto) and I:

*Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
*70 Points
*Citizenship: Canadian

*Lodged: 06-Sept-17
*CO Contact: 09-Oct-17 (intially uploaded wrong PCC and was asked to provide more proof of my relationship with defacto partner)
*Info Provided: 22-Oct-17

*Grant: 22-Feb-18


----------



## Amar_88

HS2MS said:


> my IED Is 15 june 2018
> me and my husband are planning o traveel on 1 may 2018
> 
> menwhile we stetle thing there..
> my babay(1.2 yr old) with my sister(tourist visa) will travel on 10 june 2018
> 
> is this possible
> or baby has to enter with parents only to validate visa
> any comment ..any help is appreciated


I am not very sure of this but children below 15 years travelling without a lawful parent is always looked upon in suspicion and most of the times seen through child trafficking lens. Countries have a different rules. Some require a declaration or form to be signed by parents if child is travelling with a guardian. 
Some countries are very strict. A child travelling with just one of the parent requires authorization from other parent as well to travel. 
It is best that you check with either DIBP or High Commission to confirm.
Best of Luck

P.S. Refer to this - Shikhar Dhawan incident - Even when the parents were with the kid they still had to prove it. You can also check with the airline. They may be able to help you. 
https://www.deccanchronicle.com/spo...dhawan-alleges-mistreatment-of-wife-kids.html


----------



## NB

sonagar26 said:


> Hello, what’s R&R?


Role and responsibilities 


Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

shawnfj said:


> Hey Max, I stumbled upon your old posts last year and you have quite a journey! Do you mind me asking if you managed to find a skilled job in the accounting field? Also, is Sydney viable in terms of income & expenses? I have lodged a 190 NSW and any leads would be of great help!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


Hi Shawn

My first job in Australia was a permanent and full-time Govt. job as a supervisor in admin, not accounting. My current role is a junior accounting role, not well paying at all, however it gets me back into book-keeping/accounting. I did get two INTERVIEW calls for better and full accountant roles. One was with Becko (very popular white goods company) but the position was based in Brisbane. I did not (and still don't) want to go to Brissy as I do not like summer all throughout the year so I did not go ahead with it. Second offer for INTERVIEW was with a local council (govt. job), again full time accountant role but I had just started my current job which I got through a friend. Considering that my friend's reputation would be at stake so I did not go through that as well. My bad luck! I just value relationships very highly. 

I had enrolled in CPA in December 2017 and my first exam is in April 2018. It is not easy to study the same things over again, but I am doing it. It will help in the long run for sure. But it is not the same for everyone. I know people who came from corporates from India and got jobs in corporates in Australia, even senior posts, in finance and accounts too. I did not. It's just the way it is. My biggest problem was that my last job in India was in accounting team in a bank. Accounting in bank is a very typical accounting job as the balance sheets and other accounts are very different to other industries. May be that put me down. Usually someone from banking goes into other banks. So very limited options....

Do also note that 80% of recruitment in Australia happens in SMEs. If you come from a Corporate (or Blue Chip or TIER 1 or MNC or whatever you call it) background you'd probably be specialised in 1 thing out of, let's say, 5, however SMEs being small to medium sized companies have lower budgets for salaries, hence seek talent specialising in, say 3 out of 5 probable skills. I specialised in Balance sheets in banks, most jobs that I see here in accounting require you to do every single damn thing an accountant can do viz, Balance Sheet, P&L, Taxation (Australian), Budgeting, Forecasting and what not...

"Also, is Sydney viable in terms of income & expenses?" I am not sure how to answer this question... Sydney is the most populated metropolitan in Australia followed by Melbourne and then Brisbane. Where do all the bees go? Where there are more flowers.... but not everyone will get an equal share and not everyone will get it at the same time as others. There is no straightforward answer. There are many things to consider. Climate is one which was a major factor for me. I like places that get all 4 seasons or more winter than summer, so my top choices always were Sydney and Melbourne. I had a friend living in Sydney before I moved here so Sydney, for obvious reasons, was my top choice. Most corporates and their head offices are in Syd or Melb. Some might be in Brissy but nowhere else. Living cost is the highest in Sydney but so are the salaries. There are people moving from Sydney to wherever, all the time, and there are people moving to Sydney all the time. I know a guy who came here from India with family 4-5 months after I landed and got a job in less than a month with a bank and 4 months later moved to Melb as Senior Financial Analyst with another bank. I got my first job after 3-4 months, not in accounting and now I am at the bottom of the ladder in accounting. So "To each their own".

Apologies for the typos.


----------



## klusarun

Atul_CA said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today.
> 
> Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
> 
> My experience:
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
> 
> 1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
> 
> 2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
> 
> 3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:




Congrats


----------



## austimmiacnt

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> 
> 
> My first job in Australia was a permanent and full-time Govt. job as a supervisor in admin, not accounting. My current role is a junior accounting role, not well paying at all, however it gets me back into book-keeping/accounting. I did get two INTERVIEW calls for better and full accountant roles. One was with Becko (very popular white goods company) but the position was based in Brisbane. I did not (and still don't) want to go to Brissy as I do not like summer all throughout the year so I did not go ahead with it. Second offer for INTERVIEW was with a local council (govt. job), again full time accountant role but I had just started my current job which I got through a friend. Considering that my friend's reputation would be at stake so I did not go through that as well. My bad luck! I just value relationships very highly.
> 
> 
> 
> I had enrolled in CPA in December 2017 and my first exam is in April 2018. It is not easy to study the same things over again, but I am doing it. It will help in the long run for sure. But it is not the same for everyone. I know people who came from corporates from India and got jobs in corporates in Australia, even senior posts, in finance and accounts too. I did not. It's just the way it is. My biggest problem was that my last job in India was in accounting team in a bank. Accounting in bank is a very typical accounting job as the balance sheets and other accounts are very different to other industries. May be that put me down. Usually someone from banking goes into other banks. So very limited options....
> 
> 
> 
> Do also note that 80% of recruitment in Australia happens in SMEs. If you come from a Corporate (or Blue Chip or TIER 1 or MNC or whatever you call it) background you'd probably be specialised in 1 thing out of, let's say, 5, however SMEs being small to medium sized companies have lower budgets for salaries, hence seek talent specialising in, say 3 out of 5 probable skills. I specialised in Balance sheets in banks, most jobs that I see here in accounting require you to do every single damn thing an accountant can do viz, Balance Sheet, P&L, Taxation (Australian), Budgeting, Forecasting and what not...
> 
> 
> 
> "Also, is Sydney viable in terms of income & expenses?" I am not sure how to answer this question... Sydney is the most populated metropolitan in Australia followed by Melbourne and then Brisbane. Where do all the bees go? Where there are more flowers.... but not everyone will get an equal share and not everyone will get it at the same time as others. There is no straightforward answer. There are many things to consider. Climate is one which was a major factor for me. I like places that get all 4 seasons or more winter than summer, so my top choices always were Sydney and Melbourne. I had a friend living in Sydney before I moved here so Sydney, for obvious reasons, was my top choice. Most corporates and their head offices are in Syd or Melb. Some might be in Brissy but nowhere else. Living cost is the highest in Sydney but so are the salaries. There are people moving from Sydney to wherever, all the time, and there are people moving to Sydney all the time. I know a guy who came here from India with family 4-5 months after I landed and got a job in less than a month with a bank and 4 months later moved to Melb as Senior Financial Analyst with another bank. I got my first job after 3-4 months, not in accounting and now I am at the bottom of the ladder in accounting. So "To each their own".
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the typos.




Amazing post , Maxthewolf  that will surely help most of us , esp the kind of challenges that we may encounter in Australia. Thank you for sharing valuable experience.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> My first job in Australia was a permanent and full-time Govt. job as a supervisor in admin, not accounting. My current role is a junior accounting role, not well paying at all, however it gets me back into book-keeping/accounting. I did get two INTERVIEW calls for better and full accountant roles. One was with Becko (very popular white goods company) but the position was based in Brisbane. I did not (and still don't) want to go to Brissy as I do not like summer all throughout the year so I did not go ahead with it. Second offer for INTERVIEW was with a local council (govt. job), again full time accountant role but I had just started my current job which I got through a friend. Considering that my friend's reputation would be at stake so I did not go through that as well. My bad luck! I just value relationships very highly.
> 
> I had enrolled in CPA in December 2017 and my first exam is in April 2018. It is not easy to study the same things over again, but I am doing it. It will help in the long run for sure. But it is not the same for everyone. I know people who came from corporates from India and got jobs in corporates in Australia, even senior posts, in finance and accounts too. I did not. It's just the way it is. My biggest problem was that my last job in India was in accounting team in a bank. Accounting in bank is a very typical accounting job as the balance sheets and other accounts are very different to other industries. May be that put me down. Usually someone from banking goes into other banks. So very limited options....
> 
> Do also note that 80% of recruitment in Australia happens in SMEs. If you come from a Corporate (or Blue Chip or TIER 1 or MNC or whatever you call it) background you'd probably be specialised in 1 thing out of, let's say, 5, however SMEs being small to medium sized companies have lower budgets for salaries, hence seek talent specialising in, say 3 out of 5 probable skills. I specialised in Balance sheets in banks, most jobs that I see here in accounting require you to do every single damn thing an accountant can do viz, Balance Sheet, P&L, Taxation (Australian), Budgeting, Forecasting and what not...
> 
> "Also, is Sydney viable in terms of income & expenses?" I am not sure how to answer this question... Sydney is the most populated metropolitan in Australia followed by Melbourne and then Brisbane. Where do all the bees go? Where there are more flowers.... but not everyone will get an equal share and not everyone will get it at the same time as others. There is no straightforward answer. There are many things to consider. Climate is one which was a major factor for me. I like places that get all 4 seasons or more winter than summer, so my top choices always were Sydney and Melbourne. I had a friend living in Sydney before I moved here so Sydney, for obvious reasons, was my top choice. Most corporates and their head offices are in Syd or Melb. Some might be in Brissy but nowhere else. Living cost is the highest in Sydney but so are the salaries. There are people moving from Sydney to wherever, all the time, and there are people moving to Sydney all the time. I know a guy who came here from India with family 4-5 months after I landed and got a job in less than a month with a bank and 4 months later moved to Melb as Senior Financial Analyst with another bank. I got my first job after 3-4 months, not in accounting and now I am at the bottom of the ladder in accounting. So "To each their own".
> 
> Apologies for the typos.


Thank you MaxTheWolf for such an insightful post. Greatly appreciate you taking time out to answer my questions in detail. I wish you all the best so you are able climb the rungs of ladder of success soon!

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## debeash

Atul_CA said:


> Dear All,
> With the grace of God and the help of some blessed souls, we (me and my family) finally got our 189 Visa grant letters today.
> Happy and relieved :high5: at the same time. :lalala:
> My experience:
> I submitted my visa application on 31/07/17 under Accountant (General) code and got a CO contact (for Form 80) on 29/08/17. Absolute silence thereafter. After what seemed to be a never ending wait, I got an AHC call on 7th Feb...the call went Ok but I got increasingly concerned about further delay as Visa processing timeline was increased to 9-12 months (from 5-8 earlier). Thankfully, was delighted to see the grant emails in my Inbox this morning. 100's of things going through my mind now and feeling disoriented....I probably need this weekend to celebrate our grant and plan our moves. We'll probably be making our move end-May or beginning June. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My suggestions to all fellow applicants (and those planning to apply soon):
> 1) Do not procrastinate and delay your decision-making (especially given the present uncertain times and ever-increasing rhetoric against immigration). Just go for it!
> 2) Consultants/agents are best avoided. I live in Mumbai, India and I found consultants here to be ill-informed and unprofessional. There is a wealth of information on this forum and the forum is blessed with some helpful souls who are forever ready to help. So be prepared to spend time at each step of the process, go through relevant threads and DIY. That will also make you more confident of your documentation/paperwork. Approach a consultant if your case is very complex or if you absolutely don't have time to do your own research.
> 3) Try your level best to have a decision-ready application so that you can get a "Direct Grant". Else, be prepared for uncertainty. Push the pedal harder and submit all relevant docs at the very outset.
> 
> Lots of things to plan.  The best thing that can happen is to get an internal transfer within your existing company. If not, will have to put down my papers and take the path of uncertainty. :fencing:
> 
> It's a Leap of faith....Auzland, here I come!! :rockon: lane:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

AMS_AWD said:


> Received grants yesterday for partner (defacto) and I:
> 
> *Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> *70 Points
> *Citizenship: Canadian
> 
> *Lodged: 06-Sept-17
> *CO Contact: 09-Oct-17 (intially uploaded wrong PCC and was asked to provide more proof of my relationship with defacto partner)
> *Info Provided: 22-Oct-17
> 
> *Grant: 22-Feb-18


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

Were there no grants today? I don't see anything in immitracker with today's date (23rd Feb) as grant date.


----------



## debeash

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> My first job in Australia was a permanent and full-time Govt. job as a supervisor in admin, not accounting. My current role is a junior accounting role, not well paying at all, however it gets me back into book-keeping/accounting. I did get two INTERVIEW calls for better and full accountant roles. One was with Becko (very popular white goods company) but the position was based in Brisbane. I did not (and still don't) want to go to Brissy as I do not like summer all throughout the year so I did not go ahead with it. Second offer for INTERVIEW was with a local council (govt. job), again full time accountant role but I had just started my current job which I got through a friend. Considering that my friend's reputation would be at stake so I did not go through that as well. My bad luck! I just value relationships very highly.
> 
> I had enrolled in CPA in December 2017 and my first exam is in April 2018. It is not easy to study the same things over again, but I am doing it. It will help in the long run for sure. But it is not the same for everyone. I know people who came from corporates from India and got jobs in corporates in Australia, even senior posts, in finance and accounts too. I did not. It's just the way it is. My biggest problem was that my last job in India was in accounting team in a bank. Accounting in bank is a very typical accounting job as the balance sheets and other accounts are very different to other industries. May be that put me down. Usually someone from banking goes into other banks. So very limited options....
> 
> Do also note that 80% of recruitment in Australia happens in SMEs. If you come from a Corporate (or Blue Chip or TIER 1 or MNC or whatever you call it) background you'd probably be specialised in 1 thing out of, let's say, 5, however SMEs being small to medium sized companies have lower budgets for salaries, hence seek talent specialising in, say 3 out of 5 probable skills. I specialised in Balance sheets in banks, most jobs that I see here in accounting require you to do every single damn thing an accountant can do viz, Balance Sheet, P&L, Taxation (Australian), Budgeting, Forecasting and what not...
> 
> "Also, is Sydney viable in terms of income & expenses?" I am not sure how to answer this question... Sydney is the most populated metropolitan in Australia followed by Melbourne and then Brisbane. Where do all the bees go? Where there are more flowers.... but not everyone will get an equal share and not everyone will get it at the same time as others. There is no straightforward answer. There are many things to consider. Climate is one which was a major factor for me. I like places that get all 4 seasons or more winter than summer, so my top choices always were Sydney and Melbourne. I had a friend living in Sydney before I moved here so Sydney, for obvious reasons, was my top choice. Most corporates and their head offices are in Syd or Melb. Some might be in Brissy but nowhere else. Living cost is the highest in Sydney but so are the salaries. There are people moving from Sydney to wherever, all the time, and there are people moving to Sydney all the time. I know a guy who came here from India with family 4-5 months after I landed and got a job in less than a month with a bank and 4 months later moved to Melb as Senior Financial Analyst with another bank. I got my first job after 3-4 months, not in accounting and now I am at the bottom of the ladder in accounting. So "To each their own".
> 
> Apologies for the typos.


That was a wonderful way to explain life... your time will come soon... you got so far and your optimistic outlook to life will take you far...hang in there mate, my best wishes for you to land your dream job!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729

jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi Friends, this is regards to Form 80.
> 
> Question 39, Part N asks for Visa refusals. My L1B Visa for USA was rejected in the year 2008. Do I need to mention it in Form 80? Will there be any issues due to this? What is the impact if I do not mention it.


I reported that I was refused a UK visitor visa due to insufficient documents. I had no issues due to this. 

I feel it is better not to withhold the truth.


----------



## Kevin22

How long does grant take after verification call?????


----------



## khurd7777

Kamal 474 said:


> hello
> bro u have been asking this question many times since so many days in search of a different answer.. firstly NOC is not required, i had told u some days ago that u need to take print out of the email u received from skillselect and take it to police department that u have been invited by Australian Government, also u need to forward that email via ur email to police department of Bahrain.. u need to call them too and record all correspondence in form of email and phone record,,, they should entertain u after seeing that email but if not then u keep record of all correspondence and produce it to CO if he does CO contact.. if ur efforts are genuine and u r not able to produce PCC due to no fault of yours then CO will not have any reason to reject you.. also its one application and all are granted and refused together.. no one is left out in the family.. so with God's name start the lodgement...cheers


Thanks for your comments. I did all my homework before posting a message on this group. It's not that I am looking for a different answer. Rules and procedures varies from country to country. Procedure to get PCC in India is different than to the procedure for PCC in Bahrain. I hope you understand the situation I am in. I have been waiting for invite for long and finally when it came through I got stuck with my employer. I am in desperate need to arrange PCC. I have knocked all the doors, tried everything possible but I couldn't get the PCC unless my employer issue me a NOC, which he will never issue unless I resign from my current job. You can't by pass NOC and get PCC. It's must for govt employees there is no other way and I am 100 percent sure about it. Anyway thanks for your help, I guess I have no other way then to wait for CO reply. Hopefully he will understand my situation.


----------



## raghavs

sujitswaroop said:


> Were there no grants today? I don't see anything in immitracker with today's date (23rd Feb) as grant date.




My friend got PR today. Electronic Engineer, Sep mid visa lodgement, CO contact around 17 Oct, Grant today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amoghban

*Functional English for spouse*

Hi All,

I had below question regarding the 189 visa filing process.

1. What all documents are accepted for spouse functional English?
2. What happens in case i cannot give college letter for education in english for spouse also spouse cannot clear give PTE.


----------



## NB

amoghban said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had below question regarding the 189 visa filing process.
> 
> 1. What all documents are accepted for spouse functional English?
> 2. What happens in case i cannot give college letter for education in english for spouse also spouse cannot clear give PTE.


1. Here you go 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

2. If all fails, inform CO that you are ready to pay the VAC 2 fees of about 5,000 AUD, and your spouse will be exempted from the functional English requirements 

Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Kevin22 said:


> How long does grant take after verification call?????




When u had Verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amoghban

newbienz said:


> 1. Here you go
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> 2. If all fails, inform CO that you are ready to pay the VAC 2 fees of about 5,000 AUD, and your spouse will be exempted from the functional English requirements
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Bro for you quick response. I already got the visa approved(27 Nov 2017).
But i was just trying to get the response for one of my mate.

I will try to suggest him to pay VAC 2 fees once it is asked by the case officer.
Can we pay that in advance to avoid the case officer contact.

Thanks


----------



## Kevin22

bhagat.dabas said:


> Kevin22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long does grant take after verification call?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When u had Verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


2 hours ago


----------



## NB

amoghban said:


> Thanks Bro for you quick response. I already got the visa approved(27 Nov 2017).
> But i was just trying to get the response for one of my mate.
> 
> I will try to suggest him to pay VAC 2 fees once it is asked by the case officer.
> Can we pay that in advance to avoid the case officer contact.
> 
> Thanks


The VAC2 fees can be paid only when the CO generates the demand for it

Cheers


----------



## Krishrech

Needed advice 

Going to lodge 189 visa soon 
I was refused a student extension visa in 2017 , due to cancelation of coe. 
I came back without applying for MRT to india. 

Will refusal effects my 189 application? 
Thank you.


----------



## Kamal 474

khurd7777 said:


> Thanks for your comments. I did all my homework before posting a message on this group. It's not that I am looking for a different answer. Rules and procedures varies from country to country. Procedure to get PCC in India is different than to the procedure for PCC in Bahrain. I hope you understand the situation I am in. I have been waiting for invite for long and finally when it came through I got stuck with my employer. I am in desperate need to arrange PCC. I have knocked all the doors, tried everything possible but I couldn't get the PCC unless my employer issue me a NOC, which he will never issue unless I resign from my current job. You can't by pass NOC and get PCC. It's must for govt employees there is no other way and I am 100 percent sure about it. Anyway thanks for your help, I guess I have no other way then to wait for CO reply. Hopefully he will understand my situation.


mate i am a pakistani too and i felt ur agony.. i said the same thing, wait for CO to contact u.. there is a solution to every problem, u need to lodge visa and wait for CO, u can msg me ur number and we can discus it in detail.. we will sort this issue out


----------



## Kamal 474

Kevin22 said:


> 2 hours ago


 this means ur grant is near mate


----------



## shekharsince1986

Kevin22 said:


> 2 hours ago


Start packing up!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bakbak

I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.

Here are my timelines

Category: 261313
ACS: 14 Oct 2016
PTE: 19 Nov 2016
EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
PCC: 14 Apr 2017
Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
Grant: 24 Feb 2018


----------



## gbedan

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Congratulations


----------



## shekharsince1986

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Wow.. That's a long wait. Congratulations, enjoy the journey ahead.

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations! 



bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


----------



## Kevin22

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Congrats mate and god bless u


----------



## gautamvbaindur

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Congrats. Can you tell us why the co asked for second medicals?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





raghavs said:


> My friend got PR today. Electronic Engineer, Sep mid visa lodgement, CO contact around 17 Oct, Grant today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Raghavs - Thanks so much for your response!


----------



## klusarun

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018




Congrats buddy


----------



## man2018

Congrats buddy

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonagar26

Hello All, anyone with 263111 code received a grant recently?


----------



## rrealansari

Following ..
Waiting for a Grant ...🤞


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## sonamt

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018




After submitting your 815 health undertaking in June 2017, did the CO take more than five months to get in contact again? In that case definitely the health validity of 6 months (for those who those applicants signing 815 form) will expire and you will be asked to redo the medical. But I feel CO waiting more than 5 months after first contact is a worrisome! I have also submitted 815 form for my son in end of January 2018 and I am worried incase the co takes more time to contact again, I will also be in similar situation. Kindly comment if someone is familiar with form 815 undertaking. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi, During visa filing, It is mentioned colored scanned copy of documents is needed. 
Most of the documents like pay slips, appraisal letters, promotion letters are documents that are generated online. So can these documents be directly uploaded?


----------



## sarthak667

sonagar26 said:


> sarthak667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here to help other folks. Let me know if there is any query.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sarthak, Congratulations. Any idea if EV was done before the direct grant?
> And from what mailer is used for the EV. I am thinking of giving a headsup to the HR team of my current and previous company.
> 
> Thank you and congrats again
Click to expand...

My employers and i were ready for any verification, but did not happen, may be because of the quality documents front uploaded.


----------



## NB

rosh.shan said:


> Hi, During visa filing, It is mentioned colored scanned copy of documents is needed.
> Most of the documents like pay slips, appraisal letters, promotion letters are documents that are generated online. So can these documents be directly uploaded?


Just merge them , if necessary and upload them

Cheers


----------



## avma

Hi, need a suggestion, I have resigned from my current organization and will be serving 3 months notice period till end of May'2018, so do this need to be informed to DIBP now or after leaving the company......


----------



## kinnu369

avma said:


> Hi, need a suggestion, I have resigned from my current organization and will be serving 3 months notice period till end of May'2018, so do this need to be informed to DIBP now or after leaving the company......


Better to inform after you leave the company. You will have the relieving letter and the new company's joining letter to upload as a proof to case officer. So enjoy. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018




Congratulations!!! What is your IED?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## syrilster

Sorry for the delayed reply. Yes i had uploaded the form 80.


----------



## jamesjihin88

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Good luck man. Have a wonderful future in Aus.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bakbak

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Can you tell us why the co asked for second medicals?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


After form 815, the validity of medicals gets reduced to 6 months. So CO asked for second medicals as first one got expired by then.


----------



## bakbak

sonamt said:


> After submitting your 815 health undertaking in June 2017, did the CO take more than five months to get in contact again? In that case definitely the health validity of 6 months (for those who those applicants signing 815 form) will expire and you will be asked to redo the medical. But I feel CO waiting more than 5 months after first contact is a worrisome! I have also submitted 815 form for my son in end of January 2018 and I am worried incase the co takes more time to contact again, I will also be in similar situation. Kindly comment if someone is familiar with form 815 undertaking. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, after 815 in June 2017, CO remained silent till Nov 2017 in my case. Don't worry, there isn't any fixed pattern. You can can grant or another CO contact even after few days of signing 815 form


----------



## bakbak

pkk0574 said:


> Congratulations!!! What is your IED?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IED is 14 April 2018


----------



## sultan_azam

avma said:


> Hi, need a suggestion, I have resigned from my current organization and will be serving 3 months notice period till end of May'2018, so do this need to be informed to DIBP now or after leaving the company......


in my opinion you should update them on/after your last day in the organization, because while updating your detail in immiaccount you can put a date which is 3 months in future. 

experts can guide more


----------



## dev.budhwar

bakbak said:


> I am glad to share that I got grant today after a long and tiring wait. I couldn't believe the golden emails as its Saturday today so I wasn't really expecting grant today.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Category: 261313
> ACS: 14 Oct 2016
> PTE: 19 Nov 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 Jan 2017(65 points)
> EOI Invite: 15 Mar 2017
> PCC: 14 Apr 2017
> Medicals: 22 Apr 2017
> Visa Lodge: 24 Apr 2017
> Frontloaded all documents: 28 Apr 2017
> 1st CO Contact: 7 June 2017 for 815 Health Declaration
> 2nd CO Contact: 30 Nov 2017 for Re-medical
> Grant: 24 Feb 2018


Hello,
Could you please confirm when did you press IP after 2nd contact. Bupa guys botched up my results and I had to work with him to re-upload the results. Also, did you try to make contact in between to speed up the process? any useful strategy


----------



## sonamt

bakbak said:


> Yes, after 815 in June 2017, CO remained silent till Nov 2017 in my case. Don't worry, there isn't any fixed pattern. You can can grant or another CO contact even after few days of signing 815 form




Ok. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Just wanted to check, does CO change or it remains same, I mean let's say CO 'A' asked clarification so the same CO will verify it or application will be assigned to some other CO?


----------



## alex.alter

nice. Late Nov CO contact grant. any others with Nov CO contact got grants ?


----------



## 2nd12th

alex.alter said:


> nice. Late Nov CO contact grant. any others with Nov CO contact got grants ?


Nov 9.....waiting game continue

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal

2nd12th said:


> Nov 9.....waiting game continue
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Nov 7- Co Contact
Replied on - 28 Nov
Waiting like hell now... More than 400 days...

CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## shekharsince1986

November CO contacts get ready 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sruj

alex.alter said:


> nice. Late Nov CO contact grant. any others with Nov CO contact got grants ?


261313.
Visa fee paid on - 06.10.2017
CO Contact for France PCC Translation - 21.11.2017
Info provided and pressed IP Button - 21.11.2017.

Still waiting......


----------



## dhiva_p05

alex.alter said:


> nice. Late Nov CO contact grant. any others with Nov CO contact got grants ?


Are u trying to say that u got grant from Nov CO contact?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

dhiva_p05 said:


> Are u trying to say that u got grant from Nov CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


no there was somebody in the previous page who got the grant after a late Nov CO contact.


----------



## dhiva_p05

alex.alter said:


> no there was somebody in the previous page who got the grant after a late Nov CO contact.


OK...I got u...thanks for posting...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammar Dawood

Dear Friends, 

Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.

Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.

Good luck to all of you on your journeys.

Best regards,

Invited 25th April 2017
lodged on 12th May 2017
Medicals on 17th May 2017
1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
Responded 4th August
2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
Responded 13 Sep 2017
VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
Grant: 24th Feb 2018


----------



## kinnu369

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your journeys.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Invited 25th April 2017
> lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant: 24th Feb 2018


Congrats and all the best for your future!


----------



## Kevin22

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your journeys.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Invited 25th April 2017
> lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant: 24th Feb 2018



Great News's AMMAR


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your journeys.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Invited 25th April 2017
> lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant: 24th Feb 2018


Congrats. Can you tell us what the co contacted twice for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

alex.alter said:


> no there was somebody in the previous page who got the grant after a late Nov CO contact.


I am on the Dec CO contact list...dunno when will the CO touch our files next...waiting and waiting forever

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your journeys.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Invited 25th April 2017
> 
> lodged on 12th May 2017
> 
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> 
> Responded 4th August
> 
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> 
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> 
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> 
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> 
> Grant: 24th Feb 2018




Congrats


----------



## haspy123

dhiva_p05 said:


> Did CO contacted you? if so, when did he/she contacted?
> 
> what is the reason for your CO contact?
> 
> Would you mind to share?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes CO contacted on 15 nov 2018 asking for further employment proofs.


----------



## sujitswaroop

dhiva_p05 said:


> alex.alter said:
> 
> 
> 
> no there was somebody in the previous page who got the grant afaimeone ter a late Nov CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the Dec CO contact list...dunno when will the CO touch our
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Some of those who were contacted in Jan did receive their grant within a week or a month. Hence, wish you the best. What was your CO Contact about? Check immitracker with CO Contact and Grant Date, most of the cases would be encouraging for you.


----------



## mankman

*Nov Applicants*

Any nov applicants before 26th of nov with no CO contact or Grant.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your journeys.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Invited 25th April 2017
> lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant: 24th Feb 2018


Congratulations  Enjoy your journey ahead!!

"The best is yet to come"

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations  Enjoy your journey ahead!!
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017


The dates mentioned in your signature are confusing. 

ACS: 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017

EOI Date: 28th Sep 2017 but Invitation 06th Sep 2017

Visa Lodged: 29th Sep 2017, which is earlier than ACS. 

Please verify your dates. Thanks. :amen:


----------



## shekharsince1986

sujitswaroop said:


> The dates mentioned in your signature are confusing.
> 
> ACS: 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> 
> EOI Date: 28th Sep 2017 but Invitation 06th Sep 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 29th Sep 2017, which is earlier than ACS.
> 
> Please verify your dates. Thanks. :amen:


it is 10Aug2017 to 23Sep2017

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## akash4121

*Waiting for Grant logged the Visa Application on 17-Sep-2017*

Hi All,

Need your guidance regarding my visa Application. I had logged in the visa Application on 17-Sept-2017 and got a CO contact on 27-Oct and submitted the required docs by 17-Nov, since then there has been no update from CO and the application logged has been more than 5 months. The required docs were pertaining to Form 80 and birth certificates for myself and dependents. 

I had got invite on 65 points 

Any idea what's going on .


Regards
Akash Sethi


----------



## Gbatra

hi all,
finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines

lodged- 15/09/2016
co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
--------long silence------
Ev- 15/06/2017
NJ- 12/10/2017
replied- 06/11/2017
Co contact 3- 12/12/2017 Re medicals and PCC
submitted - 29/12/2017
Grant- 26/02/2018
IED- 22/12/2018


----------



## Kevin22

Gbatra said:


> hi all,
> finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
> i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines
> 
> lodged- 15/09/2016
> co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
> co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
> --------long silence------
> Ev- 15/06/2017
> NJ- 12/10/2017
> replied- 06/11/2017
> Co contact 3- Re medicals and PCC
> submitted - 29/12/2017
> Grant- 26/02/2018
> IED- 22/12/2018



Why NJ????


----------



## sujitswaroop

Gbatra said:


> hi all,
> finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
> i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines
> 
> lodged- 15/09/2016
> co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
> co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
> --------long silence------
> Ev- 15/06/2017
> NJ- 12/10/2017
> replied- 06/11/2017
> Co contact 3- 12/12/2017 Re medicals and PCC
> submitted - 29/12/2017
> Grant- 26/02/2018
> IED- 22/12/2018


Long Journey, glad to know it ended well. Good Luck!


----------



## kinnu369

Gbatra said:


> hi all,
> finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
> i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines
> 
> lodged- 15/09/2016
> co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
> co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
> --------long silence------
> Ev- 15/06/2017
> NJ- 12/10/2017
> replied- 06/11/2017
> Co contact 3- 12/12/2017 Re medicals and PCC
> submitted - 29/12/2017
> Grant- 26/02/2018
> IED- 22/12/2018


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Gbatra said:


> hi all,
> finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
> i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines
> 
> lodged- 15/09/2016
> co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
> co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
> --------long silence------
> Ev- 15/06/2017
> NJ- 12/10/2017
> replied- 06/11/2017
> Co contact 3- 12/12/2017 Re medicals and PCC
> submitted - 29/12/2017
> Grant- 26/02/2018
> IED- 22/12/2018


Congrats. Can you tell us what happened in ev and NJ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

bakbak said:


> After form 815, the validity of medicals gets reduced to 6 months. So CO asked for second medicals as first one got expired by then.




Will it be 6 months valid only for a member who have medical issue or all the members within the application? 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Can you tell us what happened in ev and NJ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you all.... NJ was for a little miscommunication between verification officer and my referee regarding my designation...it was a physical verification...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

Gbatra said:


> gautamvbaindur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Can you tell us what happened in ev and NJ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all.... NJ was for a little miscommunication between verification officer and my referee regarding my designation...it was a physical verification...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Can u share what exactly was miscommunication????

Also did EV personally call u as well????


----------



## nabzz

alex.alter said:


> nice. Late Nov CO contact grant. any others with Nov CO contact got grants ?


Nov 22nd...still waitng....i'm estimating something around march with the current rate of grants.


----------



## shariq123

akash4121 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your guidance regarding my visa Application. I had logged in the visa Application on 17-Sept-2017 and got a CO contact on 27-Oct and submitted the required docs by 17-Nov, since then there has been no update from CO and the application logged has been more than 5 months. The required docs were pertaining to Form 80 and birth certificates for myself and dependents.
> 
> I had got invite on 65 points
> 
> Any idea what's going on .
> 
> 
> Regards
> Akash Sethi


I'm more or less in the same situation as yours. Lodged visa application on 17 Sep 2017 and received CO contact on 30th October. I submitted the required doc on 1st Nov and since then no update from CO. It's close to 4 months now since last CO contact and about 5 months since application lodged so not really sure what's cooking. The CO requested me and my family to upload Polio certificate.


----------



## Manchalla

shariq123 said:


> I'm more or less in the same situation as yours. Lodged visa application on 17 Sep 2017 and received CO contact on 30th October. I submitted the required doc on 1st Nov and since then no update from CO. It's close to 4 months now since last CO contact and about 5 months since application lodged so not really sure what's cooking. The CO requested me and my family to upload Polio certificate.




You cannot do anything and no need to worrry.
Dont compare yourself with other cases.
Each Case is different and assessment method for each case is unique..

Just enjoy and keep yourself busy in other activities.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your journeys.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Invited 25th April 2017
> lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant: 24th Feb 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Gbatra said:


> hi all,
> finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
> i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines
> 
> lodged- 15/09/2016
> co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
> co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
> --------long silence------
> Ev- 15/06/2017
> NJ- 12/10/2017
> replied- 06/11/2017
> Co contact 3- 12/12/2017 Re medicals and PCC
> submitted - 29/12/2017
> Grant- 26/02/2018
> IED- 22/12/2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

sujitswaroop said:


> Some of those who were contacted in Jan did receive their grant within a week or a month. Hence, wish you the best. What was your CO Contact about? Check immitracker with CO Contact and Grant Date, most of the cases would be encouraging for you.


Spouse's PCC (USA State and FBI, and FBI Clearance for main applicant)


----------



## shekharsince1986

Gbatra said:


> hi all,
> finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
> i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines
> 
> lodged- 15/09/2016
> co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
> co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
> --------long silence------
> Ev- 15/06/2017
> NJ- 12/10/2017
> replied- 06/11/2017
> Co contact 3- 12/12/2017 Re medicals and PCC
> submitted - 29/12/2017
> Grant- 26/02/2018
> IED- 22/12/2018


Congratulations!! Patience well paid!!
BTW, what is NJ?? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations!! Patience well paid!!
> BTW, what is NJ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks.. NJ is a natural justice letter, which is sent if they find something fishy... But I assure you it's not the end.... I was feeling hopeless after an NJ (worst day of my Life) but I got to redo medicals n PCC just 36 days after I sent them my response...
It's great on their part tht they give you a chance to explain in case of a miscommunication or any doubts....


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Gbatra said:


> Thanks.. NJ is a natural justice letter, which is sent if they find something fishy... But I assure you it's not the end.... I was feeling hopeless after an NJ (worst day of my Life) but I got to redo medicals n PCC just 36 days after I sent them my response...
> It's great on their part tht they give you a chance to explain in case of a miscommunication or any doubts....
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


wow!! thats one hell of a PR story 

Well.. enjoy your journey ahead and don't forget to have fun 

"The best is yet to come"


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra

shekharsince1986 said:


> wow!! thats one hell of a PR story
> 
> Well.. enjoy your journey ahead and don't forget to have fun
> 
> "The best is yet to come"
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud..


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

shariq123 said:


> I'm more or less in the same situation as yours. Lodged visa application on 17 Sep 2017 and received CO contact on 30th October. I submitted the required doc on 1st Nov and since then no update from CO. It's close to 4 months now since last CO contact and about 5 months since application lodged so not really sure what's cooking. The CO requested me and my family to upload Polio certificate.


Even some Sep'17 applicant did not get any CO contact yet. The application status is still "Received". Just think about the frustrations!


----------



## fmshihab

Gbatra said:


> hi all,
> finally after 529 days and an NJ... i received a grant this morning for me, my wife and my 4 year old son. although , its been a looong journey but All's well that ends well....
> i do not post here too often but have gathered a lot of info from this forum.. thank you for that..and i hope everyone who are waiting may get it soon.... here are my timelines
> 
> lodged- 15/09/2016
> co contact 1- 29/09/2016 (medicals and Pcc)
> co Contact 2 - 12/12/2016 ( form 80, which was already uploaded)
> --------long silence------
> Ev- 15/06/2017
> NJ- 12/10/2017
> replied- 06/11/2017
> Co contact 3- 12/12/2017 Re medicals and PCC
> submitted - 29/12/2017
> Grant- 26/02/2018
> IED- 22/12/2018


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## fmshihab

nabzz said:


> Nov 22nd...still waitng....i'm estimating something around march with the current rate of grants.


Best of luck. I am waiting since Sep'17, still no update.


----------



## fmshihab

Kevin22 said:


> Great News's AMMAR


Best wishes.


----------



## fmshihab

hsrajpal said:


> Nov 7- Co Contact
> Replied on - 28 Nov
> Waiting like hell now... More than 400 days...
> 
> CODE:- 321111
> EOI applied:- Nov 2016
> PCC done:- Nov 2016
> EOI received:- Jan 2017
> Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
> CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
> IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017
> 
> NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017
> 
> Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
> 2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
> IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
> Grant:- Still waiting


Keep patience. The best is yet to come.


----------



## fmshihab

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Praise to Allah I have received our grant today which was granted on 24th Feb but the immigration agency was enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and support, I owe you all my timeline below.
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your journeys.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Invited 25th April 2017
> lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant: 24th Feb 2018


Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## gbedan

mankman said:


> Any nov applicants before 26th of nov with no CO contact or Grant.


Visa lodged 14th November 
CO Contact - 7th February 
IP Pressed 15th February


----------



## raghavs

gbedan said:


> Visa lodged 14th November
> CO Contact - 7th February
> IP Pressed 15th February




Nov 27 visa lodged. No CO contact or grant. 
To be honest I’m not too disappointed abt my current PR application status, there are many applicants who are waiting for grant from a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hshssuresh

Hello Experts and learned ones,
I have few queries in filling forms 80 & 1221. Request you to please help with your valuable suggestions and guidance!!
**************************
FORM 80 Questions:
**************************
1. Q.no.11 says, do I have any previous passports and i have given Yes to it and given the passport details in Q.no.13. But, I have another passport older than this. Can that be mentioned in "Part T – Additional information" section? 
If answer is Yes, can i write stating/labelling Q.no.12 and 13 and answer them in this "Part T – Additional information"section? 


2. Q.No.19 : regarding details of all employment and unemployment:
Under "Your Occupation and duties" column should I mention designation and job description(roles and responsibilities). As I have applied for "System Analyst" (as my job duties in the company is of system analyst roles and responsibilities) but my designation in the company is "Project Manager-Testing". Please suggest.

Can i mention like this?
AS A MANAGER TESTING, ANALYSE BUSINESS REQUIREMENTS,DESIGN PLANS, STRATEGIES,ESTIMATION,MIGRATION,AUTOMATION DEVELOPMENT.

3. Q.No.19 : In the "Name of businesss/Company" column, Can I mention as "Never worked" from my Date of Birth until my first job? Also, in "Your Occupation and duties" column, can I mention as "Education from nursery to Engineering graduation"?

4. Q.No.20 : PArt-G: Education
I have given my Engineering Graduation only. I am from Mechanical Engineering background . I had gone through software courses and had switched to Software Industry.

I have course completion certificate of those software institutes. But, there were no exams conducted as such.
Could you please suggest if i can add these or not required?

**************************
FORM 1221 Question:
**************************
1. In Q.no.27, For qualification, should I mention just "bachelor of engineering" or "Bachelor of engineering(Mechanical)"?
2. In the same question, for the field "Main subjects or studies", should i just mention as "Mechanical" or few of the subjects which have computer/software background can be mentioned along with mechanical subjects??..like.."ComputerPrograming,QualityControl&Engg,CostEstimation,Microprocessors,CAD, ThermoDynamics."

Request you to please help me to answer these..

Thanks,
hshssuresh


----------



## Kevin22

According to the recent trends can any one tell me in how many days does one get a grant after the verification call????


----------



## sujitswaroop

Kevin22 said:


> According to the recent trends can any one tell me in how many days does one get a grant after the verification call????



Based on Immitracker it seems many have got within 1 month time frame of a contact. Wish you the best!


----------



## 22ji

*Got It*

Hureeeeyyyyyyyy. This is the only word comes to my mind after looking at this beautiful grant notification (For me, my wife and kid)….Thank you very much guys for clearing my doubts when ever required.. Stay positive.. have some spiritual inclination …It is on the way for every one here… All the very best to every one.

Thank you All and Pray to Almighty


----------



## gautamvbaindur

22ji said:


> Hureeeeyyyyyyyy. This is the only word comes to my mind after looking at this beautiful grant notification (For me, my wife and kid)….Thank you very much guys for clearing my doubts when ever required.. Stay positive.. have some spiritual inclination …It is on the way for every one here… All the very best to every one.
> 
> Thank you All and Pray to Almighty


Congrats. Can you tell us about your EV? Did they call the person mentioned in your RnR? Was it a SD or on letterhead?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

22ji said:


> Hureeeeyyyyyyyy. This is the only word comes to my mind after looking at this beautiful grant notification (For me, my wife and kid)….Thank you very much guys for clearing my doubts when ever required.. Stay positive.. have some spiritual inclination …It is on the way for every one here… All the very best to every one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you All and Pray to Almighty




Congrats buddy


----------



## kinnu369

22ji said:


> Hureeeeyyyyyyyy. This is the only word comes to my mind after looking at this beautiful grant notification (For me, my wife and kid)….Thank you very much guys for clearing my doubts when ever required.. Stay positive.. have some spiritual inclination …It is on the way for every one here… All the very best to every one.
> 
> Thank you All and Pray to Almighty


Congrats mate 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

sujitswaroop said:


> The dates mentioned in your signature are confusing.
> 
> ACS: 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> 
> EOI Date: 28th Sep 2017 but Invitation 06th Sep 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 29th Sep 2017, which is earlier than ACS.
> 
> Please verify your dates. Thanks. :amen:


Rectified my signature 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

22ji said:


> Hureeeeyyyyyyyy. This is the only word comes to my mind after looking at this beautiful grant notification (For me, my wife and kid)….Thank you very much guys for clearing my doubts when ever required.. Stay positive.. have some spiritual inclination …It is on the way for every one here… All the very best to every one.
> 
> Thank you All and Pray to Almighty


Congratulations, enjoy the journey ahead and please do share your timeline. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

22ji said:


> Hureeeeyyyyyyyy. This is the only word comes to my mind after looking at this beautiful grant notification (For me, my wife and kid)….Thank you very much guys for clearing my doubts when ever required.. Stay positive.. have some spiritual inclination …It is on the way for every one here… All the very best to every one.
> 
> Thank you All and Pray to Almighty


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123

Today, I have received the golden mail. It has been a long journey, a bit painful sometimes due to wait. I suggest to make yourself busy though difficult.

I Pray, all get the Grant soon.


----------



## kinnu369

jaguar123 said:


> Today, I have received the golden mail. It has been a long journey, a bit painful sometimes due to wait. I suggest to make yourself busy though difficult.
> 
> I Pray, all get the Grant soon.


Congrats and all the best for your future 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

jaguar123 said:


> Today, I have received the golden mail. It has been a long journey, a bit painful sometimes due to wait. I suggest to make yourself busy though difficult.
> 
> I Pray, all get the Grant soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussietobe

Granted

Hello all,
With the grace of Almighty we have received the golden grant today. Below are our timelines: 

Code : 261313
Lodged : 9 sept,2017
Immi assessment commence : 17 oct,17
EV to Hr by email: 17 Jan,18
Grant: 27 feb, 18

Thank you sultan bhai and others for your guidance and support.


----------



## jaswanthjasu

Aussietobe said:


> Granted
> 
> Hello all,
> With the grace of Almighty we have received the golden grant today. Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodged : 9 sept,2017
> Immi assessment commence : 17 oct,17
> EV to Hr by email: 17 Jan,18
> Grant: 27 feb, 18


Congratulations buddy


----------



## klusarun

Aussietobe said:


> Granted
> 
> Hello all,
> With the grace of Almighty we have received the golden grant today. Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodged : 9 sept,2017
> Immi assessment commence : 17 oct,17
> EV to Hr by email: 17 Jan,18
> Grant: 27 feb, 18
> 
> Thank you sultan bhai and others for your guidance and support.




Congrats


----------



## fmshihab

jaguar123 said:


> Today, I have received the golden mail. It has been a long journey, a bit painful sometimes due to wait. I suggest to make yourself busy though difficult.
> 
> I Pray, all get the Grant soon.


Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## AQTLM1905

raghavs said:


> Nov 27 visa lodged. No CO contact or grant.
> To be honest I’m not too disappointed abt my current PR application status, there are many applicants who are waiting for grant from a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on the same boat with you. Recently grants has been issued for, as reported on immitracker, a lot of CO contact cases from Sep Oct and Nov 17. I don't see any direct grant since last Friday. This may suggest that DIBP/DHA is focusing on clearing the backlog for a couple of days (weeks) before they move on with newly invited post 22-Nov round (like us).:fingerscrossed:

What do you think?


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

I guess every applicant who has got commencement mail is getting EV either to HR or AHC call,Is that true?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## gautamvbaindur

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I guess every applicant who has got commencement mail is getting EV either to HR or AHC call,Is that true?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Looking at the current posts here, it looks like that. Also, I think that chances of EV increase of co contacts you. That's what I inferred from the posts in the recent past

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I guess every applicant who has got commencement mail is getting EV either to HR or AHC call,Is that true?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


What is AHC? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amol_iiet

Hi All, Finally got a grant (Me and my wife). Thank you very much for all the help 
All the best everyone.

ANZSCO Code : Business Analyst

EOI Lodged : 2nd May, 2017 with 70 Points
Invited: 6th Sep, 2017
Visa filled: 19th Sep,2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals 19th Sep
CO Contact : 31st Oct, 2017 
Replied on : 9th Nov, 2017
Grant : 28th Feb 2018


----------



## dhiva_p05

smaikap said:


> What is AHC?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Australia High Commission

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

amol_iiet said:


> Hi All, Finally got a grant (Me and my wife). Thank you very much for all the help
> All the best everyone.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Business Analyst
> 
> EOI Lodged : 2nd May, 2017 with 70 Points
> Invited: 6th Sep, 2017
> Visa filled: 19th Sep,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals 19th Sep
> CO Contact : 31st Oct, 2017
> Replied on : 9th Nov, 2017
> Grant : 28th Feb 2018


Congrats...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

amol_iiet said:


> Hi All, Finally got a grant (Me and my wife). Thank you very much for all the help
> All the best everyone.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Business Analyst
> 
> EOI Lodged : 2nd May, 2017 with 70 Points
> Invited: 6th Sep, 2017
> Visa filled: 19th Sep,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals 19th Sep
> CO Contact : 31st Oct, 2017
> Replied on : 9th Nov, 2017
> Grant : 28th Feb 2018


Congrats. Co contacted for? Any ev?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I guess every applicant who has got commencement mail is getting EV either to HR or AHC call,Is that true?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Yes, this has been the trend but other guys get it too. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

amol_iiet said:


> Hi All, Finally got a grant (Me and my wife). Thank you very much for all the help
> All the best everyone.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Business Analyst
> 
> EOI Lodged : 2nd May, 2017 with 70 Points
> Invited: 6th Sep, 2017
> Visa filled: 19th Sep,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals 19th Sep
> CO Contact : 31st Oct, 2017
> Replied on : 9th Nov, 2017
> Grant : 28th Feb 2018



Congrats and all the best for your future.

May i know your CO contact was for which document?


----------



## amol_iiet

no EV, actually Not that i know..


----------



## amol_iiet

mohitkashyap said:


> Congrats and all the best for your future.
> 
> May i know your CO contact was for which document?


- PF documents.
- More emp proof (Actually i re uploaded some of the docs).
- Current relationship proofs ( i am already in Melbourne and my wife is in India)- i was asked to upload some call details & recent flight tickets). basically they want to know that you are still in touch with your wife  

Regards
Amol


----------



## kinnu369

amol_iiet said:


> Hi All, Finally got a grant (Me and my wife). Thank you very much for all the help
> All the best everyone.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Business Analyst
> 
> EOI Lodged : 2nd May, 2017 with 70 Points
> Invited: 6th Sep, 2017
> Visa filled: 19th Sep,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals 19th Sep
> CO Contact : 31st Oct, 2017
> Replied on : 9th Nov, 2017
> Grant : 28th Feb 2018


Congrats mate !


----------



## mohitkashyap

- PF documents.
- More emp proof (Actually i re uploaded some of the docs).
- Current relationship proofs ( i am already in Melbourne and my wife is in India)- i was asked to upload some call details & recent flight tickets). basically they want to know that you are still in touch with your wife 

Regards
Amol


Thanks, Amol, I had loaded most of the documents up front and they just asked me to send the PTE score from PTE website itself, which i already triggered next day.
Currently i am based in Singapore and let's see when can i get


----------



## Kevin22

Good luck and congrats to all who got their grants today

God bless u all


----------



## klusarun

amol_iiet said:


> - PF documents.
> 
> - More emp proof (Actually i re uploaded some of the docs).
> 
> - Current relationship proofs ( i am already in Melbourne and my wife is in India)- i was asked to upload some call details & recent flight tickets). basically they want to know that you are still in touch with your wife
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Amol




Congrats


----------



## amol_iiet

mohitkashyap said:


> - PF documents.
> - More emp proof (Actually i re uploaded some of the docs).
> - Current relationship proofs ( i am already in Melbourne and my wife is in India)- i was asked to upload some call details & recent flight tickets). basically they want to know that you are still in touch with your wife
> 
> Regards
> Amol
> 
> 
> Thanks, Amol, I had loaded most of the documents up front and they just asked me to send the PTE score from PTE website itself, which i already triggered next day.
> Currently i am based in Singapore and let's see when can i get


actually my observation is they are giving grant exactly after 4 months of CO clarification date. i got exactly after 120 days of CO contact and my couple of friends also got in a range of 115 to 135 days of CO contact.
It is just an observation !!!!


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello People, 

I need some help 

1. I lodged visa on Oct 27th and got CO contact on Jan 9th requesting spouse PTE or VAC payment and to sign form 815 for my spouse and daughter, due to being in US at that time we couldnt reply to CO immediately, but uploaded all docs before 27 days to CO contact that is on Jan 25 and pressed the information provided button.

2. Can i resign my Job ?? if i did will it effect my visa process and what are the documents i have to upload to my account to let the CO know i resigned. And im not going for any other job at the moment.

Thank YOu


----------



## Kevin22

shekharsince1986 said:


> hjauhari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I guess every applicant who has got commencement mail is getting EV either to HR or AHC call,Is that true?
> 
> Thanks
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this has been the trend but other guys get it too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What is the difference between 

EV and ahc call???


----------



## NB

Kevin22 said:


> What is the difference between
> 
> EV and ahc call???


EV ..employment verification 
AHC Australian high commission

Employment verification is generally done through the local country AHC only

So some members write as EV, and some as AHC call

Cheers


----------



## NB

dillipreddy said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I need some help
> 
> 1. I lodged visa on Oct 27th and got CO contact on Jan 9th requesting spouse PTE or VAC payment and to sign form 815 for my spouse and daughter, due to being in US at that time we couldnt reply to CO immediately, but uploaded all docs before 27 days to CO contact that is on Jan 25 and pressed the information provided button.
> 
> 2. Can i resign my Job ?? if i did will it effect my visa process and what are the documents i have to upload to my account to let the CO know i resigned. And im not going for any other job at the moment.
> 
> Thank YOu


2. On the day you resign, just file a form 1022 informing the CO that you are no longer working

it should not affect the processing of the grant

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari

Hello Guys,

I am happy to inform you that by the grace of God I have received my grant today!!

Thanks a lot for all of you who have supported me in this beautiful journey!!

261111-BA
Lodged date:19 Sep 2017
Grant Date: 28 Feb 2018
No EV or AHC Call

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Patriotvn

amol_iiet said:


> Hi All, Finally got a grant (Me and my wife). Thank you very much for all the help
> All the best everyone.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Business Analyst
> 
> EOI Lodged : 2nd May, 2017 with 70 Points
> Invited: 6th Sep, 2017
> Visa filled: 19th Sep,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals 19th Sep
> CO Contact : 31st Oct, 2017
> Replied on : 9th Nov, 2017
> Grant : 28th Feb 2018




Congrats amol_iiet,

My timeline is 99.9% like yours, hope that I will receive something this week or the next.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that by the grace of God I have received my grant today!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all of you who have supported me in this beautiful journey!!
> 
> 261111-BA
> Lodged date:19 Sep 2017
> Grant Date: 28 Feb 2018
> No EV or AHC Call
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Congrats. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## familiarh

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that by the grace of God I have received my grant today!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all of you who have supported me in this beautiful journey!!
> 
> 261111-BA
> Lodged date:19 Sep 2017
> Grant Date: 28 Feb 2018
> No EV or AHC Call
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Congratulations.. I have applied on the same day as your's had a CO contact on 2nd November. Hoping my name to get announced soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shariq123

Alhamdulillah received grant yesterday for me wife and my son

Category: Accountant (general)
Points: 75
PTE: L90 R90 S90 W90
Lodged date:17 Sep 2017
CO Contact: 30 October 2017 (Requested Polio certificate)
Grant Date: 27 Feb 2018


----------



## klusarun

shariq123 said:


> Alhamdulillah received grant yesterday for me wife and my son
> 
> Category: Accountant (general)
> Points: 75
> PTE: L90 R90 S90 W90
> Lodged date:17 Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 30 October 2017 (Requested Polio certificate)
> Grant Date: 27 Feb 2018




Congrats


----------



## perfect_devil

Anybody contacted by CO with lodgement date in 2018?


----------



## debeash

shariq123 said:


> Alhamdulillah received grant yesterday for me wife and my son
> 
> Category: Accountant (general)
> Points: 75
> PTE: L90 R90 S90 W90
> Lodged date:17 Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 30 October 2017 (Requested Polio certificate)
> Grant Date: 27 Feb 2018


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that by the grace of God I have received my grant today!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all of you who have supported me in this beautiful journey!!
> 
> 261111-BA
> Lodged date:19 Sep 2017
> Grant Date: 28 Feb 2018
> No EV or AHC Call
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimus89

Good Day People
I need help from you guys .I lodged my visa on 25th July 2017 with front loading all the documents , but since than my status us received , it has been 7 months and 3 days and there is no CO contact or any contact from the department .
I am getting worried now, I am in a limbo and want your suggestions.
Please help.


----------



## NB

optimus89 said:


> Good Day People
> I need help from you guys .I lodged my visa on 25th July 2017 with front loading all the documents , but since than my status us received , it has been 7 months and 3 days and there is no CO contact or any contact from the department .
> I am getting worried now, I am in a limbo and want your suggestions.
> Please help.


There is nothing to be worried about
Some cases take time more then the average
Unfortunately, yours is one of them

You have done your part and now you have to wait patiently for CO contact or grant

Once you have crossed the global visa processing times, you may call up the department and ask for a status
Currently it is 9-12 months

Cheers


----------



## skm4au

Not True.

I'm waiting for grant and no EV till now.


----------



## arshu16

Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points or 189 - 65 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?


----------



## GUNBUN

prashantpratik said:


> Anybody contacted by CO with lodgement date in 2018?


As per immitracker the latest case they granted is for 26th Nov. From last 3-4 days I have noticed that they are clearing Aug-17,sep-17 and other 2017 backlog and stopped picking new cases.

Based on Immitracker data - ratio is - 75% Direct Grant and 25% CO contact.

Mine is 5-Jan-18 lodgement. Hope that Dec-17 clears fast as it has least no. of lodgements recorded as compared to other months.

Cheers!
GunBun


----------



## arshu16

arshu16 said:


> Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points or 189 - 65 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?


anyone?


----------



## naveenttf

GUNBUN said:


> As per immitracker the latest case they granted is for 26th Nov. From last 3-4 days I have noticed that they are clearing Aug-17,sep-17 and other 2017 backlog and stopped picking new cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on Immitracker data - ratio is - 75% Direct Grant and 25% CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 5-Jan-18 lodgement. Hope that Dec-17 clears fast as it has least no. of lodgements recorded as compared to other months.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GunBun




Yeah me too observed that sept files are moving now, what about oct17 files, mine is in oct month, praying god  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs

AQTLM1905 said:


> I'm on the same boat with you. Recently grants has been issued for, as reported on immitracker, a lot of CO contact cases from Sep Oct and Nov 17. I don't see any direct grant since last Friday. This may suggest that DIBP/DHA is focusing on clearing the backlog for a couple of days (weeks) before they move on with newly invited post 22-Nov round (like us).:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I second your thoughts. This week didn’t see any direct grants, expecting some updates during next week. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

Aussietobe said:


> Granted
> 
> Hello all,
> With the grace of Almighty we have received the golden grant today. Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code : 261313
> Lodged : 9 sept,2017
> Immi assessment commence : 17 oct,17
> EV to Hr by email: 17 Jan,18
> Grant: 27 feb, 18
> 
> Thank you sultan bhai and others for your guidance and support.




Hi Bro, congratulations on your grant wish you all the very best for next journey,


Could please tell us how your EV happened?? What kind of questions they asked you?? EV done for all employers? 

Many thanks bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man2018

Hi everyone
Wanted to know how much time engineers australia takes to reply for an informal review of skill asseament

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## mankman

arshu16 said:


> anyone?



I think its very difficult for 65 pointers to get invitation according to the trend now-a-days. Its on snails pace. Until unless Dept increases the no of invitations very heavily they wont get invitation.

Invitation is one phase..then grant is again a long story  ..


----------



## sujitswaroop

arshu16 said:


> anyone?


Based on the current trend, 65 pointer would be a long wait (could easily be 8+ months to get ITA). Assuming you lodge the very first day after receiving the ITA, it could easily be another 4 to 6 months to receive the grant. 

If you could increase the points to 75 (with better scores in English - assuming you have got only 10 points as of now), it would be ideal, as you can reduce your ITA wait time. Be prepared, the waiting period is frustrating as there is no visibility into the current status and how much longer it would take. 

If it is not possible to increase the points, see if Canada is an option. Especially because I have been hearing how difficult it is to get the first job in Australia and the Canadian job market is more open to immigrants than Australian job market. 

Either ways, good luck on whatever decision you take.


----------



## arshu16

sujitswaroop said:


> Based on the current trend, 65 pointer would be a long wait (could easily be 8+ months to get ITA). Assuming you lodge the very first day after receiving the ITA, it could easily be another 4 to 6 months to receive the grant.
> 
> If you could increase the points to 75 (with better scores in English - assuming you have got only 10 points as of now), it would be ideal, as you can reduce your ITA wait time.
> 
> If it is not possible to increase the points, see if Canada is an option. Especially because I have been hearing how difficult it is to get the first job in Australia and the Canadian job market is more open to immigrants than Australian job market.
> 
> Either ways, good luck on whatever decision you take.


Thank you, really appreciate your reply.


----------



## sujitswaroop

arshu16 said:


> Thank you, really appreciate your reply.


You are most welcome! I am glad the post is of some use to you.


----------



## 2nd12th

GUNBUN said:


> As per immitracker the latest case they granted is for 26th Nov. From last 3-4 days I have noticed that they are clearing Aug-17,sep-17 and other 2017 backlog and stopped picking new cases.
> 
> Based on Immitracker data - ratio is - 75% Direct Grant and 25% CO contact.
> 
> Mine is 5-Jan-18 lodgement. Hope that Dec-17 clears fast as it has least no. of lodgements recorded as compared to other months.
> 
> Cheers!
> GunBun


You reckon there is nothing to do with the march update....they suddenly increase the processing time and as they already had announced that they will be abolishing 457 as well as doing drastic changes in skilled occupation list. 
Little worried mate.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

amol_iiet said:


> - PF documents.
> - More emp proof (Actually i re uploaded some of the docs).
> - Current relationship proofs ( i am already in Melbourne and my wife is in India)- i was asked to upload some call details & recent flight tickets). basically they want to know that you are still in touch with your wife
> 
> Regards
> Amol


What documents you uploaded in response to the PF documents request from CO?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

2nd12th said:


> You reckon there is nothing to do with the march update....they suddenly increase the processing time and as they already had announced that they will be abolishing 457 as well as doing drastic changes in skilled occupation list.
> Little worried mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Frankly, I'm guessing and hoping that the time required for processing application will come down within a month like it has gone up.

For last 4 - 5 months, the number of invitations have not crossed 300. That means, they have 600 x5 = 3000 applications to process from non - NZ stream.

But, who knows... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dev.budhwar

shariq123 said:


> Alhamdulillah received grant yesterday for me wife and my son
> 
> Category: Accountant (general)
> Points: 75
> PTE: L90 R90 S90 W90
> Lodged date:17 Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 30 October 2017 (Requested Polio certificate)
> Grant Date: 27 Feb 2018


hello, 
Could you please confirm when you pressed IP

Regards,
Dev


----------



## tchinyi

sujitswaroop said:


> Based on the current trend, 65 pointer would be a long wait (could easily be 8+ months to get ITA). Assuming you lodge the very first day after receiving the ITA, it could easily be another 4 to 6 months to receive the grant.
> 
> If you could increase the points to 75 (with better scores in English - assuming you have got only 10 points as of now), it would be ideal, as you can reduce your ITA wait time. Be prepared, the waiting period is frustrating as there is no visibility into the current status and how much longer it would take.
> 
> If it is not possible to increase the points, see if Canada is an option. Especially because I have been hearing how difficult it is to get the first job in Australia and the Canadian job market is more open to immigrants than Australian job market.
> 
> Either ways, good luck on whatever decision you take.


yeah i am 65pts no news at all


----------



## Vivek6_m

Hi All,

Happy to inform that we have go the Visa Grant (Myself, Spouse & Child) by 27th February.

Its a Direct Grant & took exactly 6 months & 9 days.


----------



## Kevin22

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have go the Visa Grant (Myself, Spouse & Child) by 27th February.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant & took exactly 6 months & 9 days.



Great news

Any EV???


----------



## sujitswaroop

tchinyi said:


> yeah i am 65pts no news at all


Why don't you try PTE, I presume 8 in IELTS gives 20. Try the sample test in PTEPractice.com and see if you are getting close to 79+ in all modules and if so there is a good possibility of increasing your score to 75 points.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Hi Friends,

I lodged my subClass 189 on 9th Aug 2017 after getting the invite on the same day with 70 points. I have been in Sydney since 2016 and have got the bridging visa too so nothing much to bother about.

I am bit concerned because it's going to be 7 months now and my application is still in Received status. I have not received any commencement mail may be because no CO has been assigned to my application.

Any idea? What can be the reason? Are there any more people who are in the same boat i.e. more than 6 months and no CO assigned.

Thanks.


----------



## masterblaster81

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my subClass 189 on 9th Aug 2017 after getting the invite on the same day with 70 points. I have been in Sydney since 2016 and have got the bridging visa too so nothing much to bother about.
> 
> I am bit concerned because it's going to be 7 months now and my application is still in Received status. I have not received any commencement mail may be because no CO has been assigned to my application.
> 
> Any idea? What can be the reason? Are there any more people who are in the same boat i.e. more than 6 months and no CO assigned.
> 
> Thanks.


I applied on 4th October and my status is also receiver , no commencement email or any other email, but this does not mean that case officer is not allocated. Case officers are working on your case. normally cases are delayed because of security clearance, 

So , I think we have to wait , wait and wait for the positive outcome , as there have been many applicants who got grant with any CO correspondence. 

Regards


----------



## NB

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my subClass 189 on 9th Aug 2017 after getting the invite on the same day with 70 points. I have been in Sydney since 2016 and have got the bridging visa too so nothing much to bother about.
> 
> I am bit concerned because it's going to be 7 months now and my application is still in Received status. I have not received any commencement mail may be because no CO has been assigned to my application.
> 
> Any idea? What can be the reason? Are there any more people who are in the same boat i.e. more than 6 months and no CO assigned.
> 
> Thanks.


By accident or design, the grants are being delayed in the past few months as compared to early to mid last year

Members have reported getting grants recently after waiting for even 900 days
So your case is not unique 

You just have to patiently wait out the delay

Cheers


----------



## Vivek6_m

Kevin22 said:


> Great news
> 
> Any EV???


Yes. EV by AHC, New Delhi by 27th November 2017.

I believe that they are doing Employment Verification almost for everyone in the recent past!!


----------



## mhr123

I got Visa Grant today for me and my family. :first:


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Vivek6_m said:


> Yes. EV by AHC, New Delhi by 27th November 2017.
> 
> I believe that they are doing Employment Verification almost for everyone in the recent past!!


Did they mail or call the referee? Did you give a SD?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m

gautamvbaindur said:


> Did they mail or call the referee? Did you give a SD?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My Reference Letter was from Site HR.

EV from AHC Bypassed them & directly went to my Central HR Team (Both Telephone & Email)

SD - Can you please Expand??


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Vivek6_m said:


> My Reference Letter was from Site HR.
> 
> EV from AHC Bypassed them & directly went to my Central HR Team (Both Telephone & Email)
> 
> SD - Can you please Expand??


SD is statutory declaration. Did you claim points for the employment for which ev was done?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have go the Visa Grant (Myself, Spouse & Child) by 27th February.
> 
> Its a Direct Grant & took exactly 6 months & 9 days.




Congrats buddy


----------



## mankman

Hi Guys..Need Quick Help.. Got a CO contact for providing Evidence Of Employement inspite of uploading all my experience,payslips and bankstatements.

I work for Infosys and Infosys doesnt provide reference on its letter head. 

This is what they asked me below

Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## NB

mankman said:


> Hi Guys..Need Quick Help.. Got a CO contact for providing Evidence Of Employement inspite of uploading all my experience,payslips and bankstatements.
> 
> I work for Infosys and Infosys doesnt provide reference on its letter head.
> 
> This is what they asked me below
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


Can you get a letter from Infosys HR, that as a matter of policy , they don’t issue a Reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## gautamvbaindur

mankman said:


> Hi Guys..Need Quick Help.. Got a CO contact for providing Evidence Of Employement inspite of uploading all my experience,payslips and bankstatements.
> 
> I work for Infosys and Infosys doesnt provide reference on its letter head.
> 
> This is what they asked me below
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


Haven't you given a statutory declaration from senior for ACS!? You can give the same. Infy is my ex employer too

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mankman

gautamvbaindur said:


> Haven't you given a statutory declaration from senior for ACS!? You can give the same. Infy is my ex employer too
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes i provided SD for the same with all my roles and responsibilities but its on the stamp paper but not on official letter head


----------



## Vivek6_m

gautamvbaindur said:


> SD is statutory declaration. Did you claim points for the employment for which ev was done?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I didn't submit any Statutory Declaration.

W.r.t. Employment, I have submitted the below documents:

1. 03 Payslips - First & Last
2. Form 26AS
3. ITR-V
4. EPF Statement
5. Bank Account Statement
6. Offer Letter
7. Promotion Letter
8. Increment Letter
9. Experience Letter (Resignation)
10. Site Transfer Letter
11. Reference Letter


----------



## HARINDERJEET

mankman said:


> Yes i provided SD for the same with all my roles and responsibilities but its on the stamp paper but not on official letter head


u used stamp paper of what amount dear...????


----------



## shekharsince1986

mankman said:


> Hi Guys..Need Quick Help.. Got a CO contact for providing Evidence Of Employement inspite of uploading all my experience,payslips and bankstatements.
> 
> I work for Infosys and Infosys doesnt provide reference on its letter head.
> 
> This is what they asked me below
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


Probably, all you need is a letter from Infosys that they don't provide a letter with Roles and Responsibilities mentioned on it. But, the delimma is if the CO will be happy with that response? It would take atleast another 80-90 to find out. 
They can also scan the document from Infosys and can send it back to the HR which they ususally do during verification. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mankman

HARINDERJEET said:


> u used stamp paper of what amount dear...????


20 Rs stamp paper and i submitted it wile i have done ACS but not when i lodged the visa.


----------



## mankman

newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from Infosys HR, that as a matter of policy , they don’t issue a Reference letter ?
> 
> Cheers


They will just give a reference letter that has my experience but not any of my roles and responsibilities. Will that be enogh ?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

mankman said:


> They will just give a reference letter that has my experience but not any of my roles and responsibilities. Will that be enogh ?


You can submit the statutory declaration, the letter from Infy saying that they don't provide such a letter and the general experience letter

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

mhr123 said:


> I got Visa Grant today for me and my family. :first:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Is there any specific reason for not uploading it along with your visa application?



mankman said:


> 20 Rs stamp paper and i submitted it wile i have done ACS but not when i lodged the visa.


----------



## osamapervez

What date of CO contacts have been dealt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

osamapervez said:


> What date of CO contacts have been dealt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I beleive it is the end of the October. November COCs hasn't started yet. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

shekharsince1986 said:


> I beleive it is the end of the October. November COCs hasn't started yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




My lodge date is 23 Oct whereas Co contacted on 20 dec. When do you think i would expect a reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mankman

jebinson said:


> Is there any specific reason for not uploading it along with your visa application?


I taut its not required as i have uploaded all the supporting documents.


----------



## shekharsince1986

osamapervez said:


> My lodge date is 23 Oct whereas Co contacted on 20 dec. When do you think i would expect a reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably, when all December COCs start getting grants. In April, my guess. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

mankman said:


> I taut its not required as i have uploaded all the supporting documents.


That's a mistake. All ACS documents should be uploaded to visa application. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mankman

shekharsince1986 said:


> That's a mistake. All ACS documents should be uploaded to visa application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Can i send all my roles and responsibilities on a notary signed by my manager for this?

As My company wont provide service letter with roles and responsibilities on the company letter head.


----------



## mohitkashyap

mankman said:


> Can i send all my roles and responsibilities on a notary signed by my manager for this?
> 
> As My company wont provide service letter with roles and responsibilities on the company letter head.



Actually, that's the way, for the employment which you don't get ref. letter you have to get the statutory declaration and it's perfectly fine because at times company may close or don't provide letters.


----------



## ravinder.529

mankman said:


> Can i send all my roles and responsibilities on a notary signed by my manager for this?
> 
> As My company wont provide service letter with roles and responsibilities on the company letter head.


Yes, you can send but pl make sure you write the details on SD. I missed the company address on SD and CO had contacted employment evidence again.


----------



## srijai

ravinder.529 said:


> Yes, you can send but pl make sure you write the details on SD. I missed the company address on SD and CO had contacted employment evidence again.


 So what was the exact query from CO in your case, if you don't mind. Pls

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## yatin888

Hello

I want to notify DIBP of changes in circumstances for both primary and secondary applicant.


I noticed that in ImmiAccount->Update Us->Notification of changes in circumstances, I can specify previous and new information.

However, I read that Form 1022 can also be submitted to do the same. In that case would i have to attach form individually in the attach documents button for each applicant?

Which is the method to be used?

Thanks
Yatin Sejaliya


----------



## NB

yatin888 said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to notify DIBP of changes in circumstances for both primary and secondary applicant.
> 
> 
> I noticed that in ImmiAccount->Update Us->Notification of changes in circumstances, I can specify previous and new information.
> 
> However, I read that Form 1022 can also be submitted to do the same. In that case would i have to attach form individually in the attach documents button for each applicant?
> 
> Which is the method to be used?
> 
> Thanks
> Yatin Sejaliya


I always preferred to use Form 1022

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## mankman

newbienz said:


> Can you get a letter from Infosys HR, that as a matter of policy , they don’t issue a Reference letter ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,

Got information and reference letter but my roles and responsibilities are not present on them.
Rest of the details are there.

what can be done for the last point which is not covered on the RL.


----------



## Kamal 474

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my subClass 189 on 9th Aug 2017 after getting the invite on the same day with 70 points. I have been in Sydney since 2016 and have got the bridging visa too so nothing much to bother about.
> 
> I am bit concerned because it's going to be 7 months now and my application is still in Received status. I have not received any commencement mail may be because no CO has been assigned to my application.
> 
> Any idea? What can be the reason? Are there any more people who are in the same boat i.e. more than 6 months and no CO assigned.
> 
> Thanks.


hello
i was in ur boat till today, i just had a CO contact after 168 days of lodgement.. it was for PCCs for all places me and my wife spent 4-5 months, i guess there is delay for cases like us when they initiate security clearance and when that is complete then they move forward, i think rest is clear and they just want documentation completion now.. cheers


----------



## qawi

Hello Everyone,
I have applied for the 189 visa on the 15th of September 2017. I have not been contacted by the case officer yet. I had uploaded all the documents except the medical. 
Has anyone had any experience like this? This is taking too long. Getting worried now.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2nd12th

qawi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have applied for the 189 visa on the 15th of September 2017. I have not been contacted by the case officer yet. I had uploaded all the documents except the medical.
> Has anyone had any experience like this? This is taking too long. Getting worried now.
> Thanks in advance!


Don't worry mate, even though you hit the checklist for all required docs, they weren't convincing enough to make you a direct grant...so they might be doing few internal checking.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

qawi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have applied for the 189 visa on the 15th of September 2017. I have not been contacted by the case officer yet. I had uploaded all the documents except the medical.
> Has anyone had any experience like this? This is taking too long. Getting worried now.
> Thanks in advance!


Why haven't you uploaded the medicals? You won't get a direct grant without that and a co will contact you. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

qawi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have applied for the 189 visa on the 15th of September 2017. I have not been contacted by the case officer yet. I had uploaded all the documents except the medical.
> Has anyone had any experience like this? This is taking too long. Getting worried now.
> Thanks in advance!


Generate the HAP ID and go do your medicals ASAP.

Your medicals normally do get initiated by the CO.


----------



## NB

Sd1982 said:


> Generate the HAP ID and go do your medicals ASAP.
> 
> Your medicals normally do get initiated by the CO.


Nope

Once you have submitted the application, the department advises not to do the medicals on your own
He has to now wait for the CO to ask him to do it

Cheers


----------



## Sd1982

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Once you have submitted the application, the department advises not to do the medicals on your own
> He has to now wait for the CO to ask him to do it
> 
> Cheers


That was a typo...I meant the department doesn't initiate the process.

For my 189 I generated the HAP ID myself and did the medicals.


----------



## MohAdnan

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Once you have submitted the application, the department advises not to do the medicals on your own
> He has to now wait for the CO to ask him to do it
> 
> Cheers


He doesn't even need to wait for CO's contact. Just login to ImmiAccount and download Medical examination letter containing HAP ID from within mailbox.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Once you have submitted the application, the department advises not to do the medicals on your own
> He has to now wait for the CO to ask him to do it
> 
> Cheers


As from what I remember, I first paid the visa fees, generated the hap ID from the link in the portal and did my medicals

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

Kamal 474 said:


> hello
> i was in ur boat till today, i just had a CO contact after 168 days of lodgement.. it was for PCCs for all places me and my wife spent 4-5 months, i guess there is delay for cases like us when they initiate security clearance and when that is complete then they move forward, i think rest is clear and they just want documentation completion now.. cheers


PCC for time spent for 4-5months in different countries? How long ago did you spend time in those countries?

Reason i am asking is i filed on Sept 22, got CO contact Oct 31 for FBI clearance, i pressed IP on Nov 25th with evidence of FBI clearance application as you needed to respond within 28days...

I got the actual FBI clearance on Dec 5th which i uploaded again...

Since then no update....i did travel to lot of countries 5yrs ago, i wonder if it has anything to do with it....hummm 

Anyone else with similar timelines as me?


----------



## O88V

newbienz said:


> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generate the HAP ID and go do your medicals ASAP.
> 
> Your medicals normally do get initiated by the CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Once you have submitted the application, the department advises not to do the medicals on your own
> He has to now wait for the CO to ask him to do it
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

1) So what is the best way to do it? Before submitting the application, generate the HAP ID and go for medicals. Once you get it done, submit the application? 

2) Do you have to pay the visa fees to get the HAP ID for medicals? 

How does it work? 

Sorry guys if those questions don't make any sense. I'm trying to figure out the best way to save time and lodge a complete application. 

Cheers


----------



## NB

O88V said:


> 1) So what is the best way to do it? Before submitting the application, generate the HAP ID and go for medicals. Once you get it done, submit the application?
> 
> 2) Do you have to pay the visa fees to get the HAP ID for medicals?
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> Sorry guys if those questions don't make any sense. I'm trying to figure out the best way to save time and lodge a complete application.
> 
> Cheers


1. That’s the path taken by most members. First generate the HAP ID and get the medicals done and then submit the application 

If you have submitted the application, without step 1 , then wait for co to generate the HAP I’d and ask you to do the tests

Cheers


----------



## avinash_1432

Do we get to know by email when Employment Verification is done by AHC?


----------



## NB

avinash_1432 said:


> Do we get to know by email when Employment Verification is done by AHC?


How to do the EV, is totally dependent on the AHC

They can do it by phone, email or even in some cases by a physical visit to the office

You will not be informed once they have completed their EV, if that’s your question 
They will give their findings directly to the CO

Cheers


----------



## avinash_1432

Thanks mate


----------



## NB

SMR1 said:


> SC : 189
> Assessment:14 July 2107
> EOI : 7th Aug 2017
> IELTS : 8.5
> Invitation : 22 Aug 2107
> App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
> Medical : 9th Nov 2017
> Status : Waiting
> Can someone plz let me know that after job verification how much time it takes for visa grant ?
> Thanks & Regards


Tomorrow to 2 years

Cheers


----------



## Monu240580

Hi ,
I filed EOI on 6th june 2017 in 261313 for 189.
My points are 65. When can i expect invitation. 

please advise..

Regards


----------



## 2nd12th

newbienz said:


> Tomorrow to 2 years
> 
> Cheers


Lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari

Monu240580 said:


> Hi ,
> I filed EOI on 6th june 2017 in 261313 for 189.
> My points are 65. When can i expect invitation.
> 
> please advise..
> 
> Regards



Guyz with 75 points are in queue, so @65 its next to impossible to get invitation .
Try to increase your score may be through PTE.


----------



## yamaha5225

Hello,

I am applying for a US B1 visa. Will this in anyway affect my Aus PR which was granted on Feb 16 2018? 
Sorry if this sound like a stupid question. Just trying to get a reply from the experts here for peace of mind.


----------



## smaikap

yamaha5225 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for a US B1 visa. Will this in anyway affect my Aus PR which was granted on Feb 16 2018?
> Sorry if this sound like a stupid question. Just trying to get a reply from the experts here for peace of mind.


Nope, not at all. You have to mention in your DS160 that you hold an Australian PR though 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKExpat

Hi Guys,

Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:

Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
Grant: March 2, 2018
IED: Sept 6, 2018.
ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA

Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## AKExpat

Hi Guys,

Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:

Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
Grant: March 2, 2018
IED: Sept 6, 2018.
ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA

Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## ajay1558

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:
> 
> Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
> Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
> Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
> Grant: March 2, 2018
> IED: Sept 6, 2018.
> ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Congrats, whether you applied directly or through a MARA agent.
Ajay


----------



## smaikap

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:
> 
> Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
> Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
> Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
> Grant: March 2, 2018
> IED: Sept 6, 2018.
> ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Congrats. Please update immitracker 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowkeylegend

Hi, 

I have received my grant today after waiting for 7 months.
In between I received immi assessment commence mai.

Thank you everyone for sharing information on this forum as it made my pr journey easier.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my grant today after waiting for 7 months.
> In between I received immi assessment commence mai.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing information on this forum as it made my pr journey easier.


Congrats. Any employment verification or co contact?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:
> 
> Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
> Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
> Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
> Grant: March 2, 2018
> IED: Sept 6, 2018.
> ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my grant today after waiting for 7 months.
> In between I received immi assessment commence mai.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing information on this forum as it made my pr journey easier.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## O88V

newbienz said:


> O88V said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) So what is the best way to do it? Before submitting the application, generate the HAP ID and go for medicals. Once you get it done, submit the application?
> 
> 2) Do you have to pay the visa fees to get the HAP ID for medicals?
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> Sorry guys if those questions don't make any sense. I'm trying to figure out the best way to save time and lodge a complete application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That?s the path taken by most members. First generate the HAP ID and get the medicals done and then submit the application
> 
> If you have submitted the application, without step 1 , then wait for co to generate the HAP I?d and ask you to do the tests
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## mazerunner

.adfsdsf


----------



## klusarun

AKExpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I have received my grant today. Timelines below:
> 
> 
> 
> Lodgement: Sept 20, 2017
> 
> Immi commence email: Oct 30, 2017 (no CO contact or doc request)
> 
> Employment verification: Nov 2, 2017 (call to HR, no email)
> 
> Grant: March 2, 2018
> 
> IED: Sept 6, 2018.
> 
> ANZSCO: 221214, 189 VISA
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon.




Congrats


----------



## Praveen1112

Congrats.. Did any EV happened to you


----------



## Praveen1112

lowkeylegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my grant today after waiting for 7 months.
> In between I received immi assessment commence mai.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing information on this forum as it made my pr journey easier.
> 
> Congrats.. Did any EV happened to you


----------



## hanchate84

Hi all,

Submitted EOI in aug 2017 for 261313 with 65 points.

Do I stand a chance !!??

Please suggest..

Thank you.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

osamapervez said:


> What date of CO contacts have been dealt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immitracker shows they've hit the November contacts (first week of november). Hopefully this month is all about november CO contacts!


----------



## osamapervez

nabzz said:


> Immitracker shows they've hit the November contacts (first week of november). Hopefully this month is all about november CO contacts!




So they skipped Oct CO contacts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs

osamapervez said:


> So they skipped Oct CO contacts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Clearly DIBP is working on application backlog with CO contact or EV, which is a good news for all those who are waiting from a long time. If they continue this trend for a few more weeks and with less invites issued from Nov 2017, most of the backlog until Nov 2017 should be cleared. This week as far as I know there were no Direct Grants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

osamapervez said:


> So they skipped Oct CO contacts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not at all....feb was almost entirely oct CO contacts.


----------



## osamapervez

nabzz said:


> not at all....feb was almost entirely oct CO contacts.




Guess they skipped mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

osamapervez said:


> Guess they skipped mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't lose hope yet! What date in Oct?


----------



## osamapervez

nabzz said:


> Don't lose hope yet! What date in Oct?




23 Oct lodge date and 20 Dec CO contact date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

osamapervez said:


> 23 Oct lodge date and 20 Dec CO contact date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wait i thought you had a CO contact in october. The trend I was talking about was the processing of people who had CO contacts in october. You had a contact in December so Im guessing you'll be processed roughly after 100 to 120 days after the day the CO had contacted you according to current trends. Which means roughly end of April.


----------



## shekharsince1986

osamapervez said:


> 23 Oct lodge date and 20 Dec CO contact date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With current trend, expect after 120-140 days after COC date. i.e. end of April

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

nabzz said:


> wait i thought you had a CO contact in october. The trend I was talking about was the processing of people who had CO contacts in october. You had a contact in December so Im guessing you'll be processed roughly after 100 to 120 days after the day the CO had contacted you according to current trends. Which means roughly end of April.




Still a long way to go. Anyways thanks for the input


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

Hello seniors/experts,

Since this is a GRANT thread I expect seniors can guide me regarding my query.

I am in the phase of collection documents for my visa application. For my pf statements, I tried to download it from EPF site, but I get an response like "Passbook not available to this Member-id as this pertain to exempted establishment (i.e. Trust).Requested to contact your employer " I suppose this is due to my employer is from exempted Trust. Anyone faced similar issue? How quickly you fixed and got pf statements? 

Thanks, in anticipation your replies


----------



## perfect_devil

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello seniors/experts,
> 
> Since this is a GRANT thread I expect seniors can guide me regarding my query.
> 
> I am in the phase of collection documents for my visa application. For my pf statements, I tried to download it from EPF site, but I get an response like "Passbook not available to this Member-id as this pertain to exempted establishment (i.e. Trust).Requested to contact your employer " I suppose this is due to my employer is from exempted Trust. Anyone faced similar issue? How quickly you fixed and got pf statements?
> 
> Thanks, in anticipation your replies


Contact your employer for the PF statements. They should be able to share that.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

prashantpratik said:


> Contact your employer for the PF statements. They should be able to share that.


Hey Bud,

For my current employer, I can get it. But my previous employers not showing any signs of sending it. Other than sending reminders, is there any way of getting it ?


----------



## perfect_devil

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> For my current employer, I can get it. But my previous employers not showing any signs of sending it. Other than sending reminders, is there any way of getting it ?


In my case I got it from all my previous employers by email. But you can try to figure out PF department email id/contact number if any. Put your previous managers and HR heads in the email chain and explain them how urgent it is.


----------



## asifbahrian

shekharsince1986 said:


> With current trend, expect after 120-140 days after COC date. i.e. end of April
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


What should I expect?
Lodged on Oct 11, 2017
Had EV on Dec 18, 2017
No CO contact. (CO contact not expected either, as I believe, I have uploaded everything)


----------



## gautamvbaindur

asifbahrian said:


> What should I expect?
> Lodged on Oct 11, 2017
> Had EV on Dec 18, 2017
> No CO contact. (CO contact not expected either, as I believe, I have uploaded everything)


Hi, can you tell us what happened in the ev? Did they call the referee or bypassed them?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## toffee.ali

Hi Guys,

By the Grace of ALLAH Almighty, I received Grant for me and my wife on 1st March 2018. It was a roller coaster kinda ride for me but finally this part is over. Now looking forward to the future endeavors. I am mostly silent observer on this forum and learnt a lot from every contributor on this platform. I am thankful to everyone here. All the very best to the candidates waiting for their grants. Hope you all get soon. 

As far as I know, no EV is performed. I provided Experience Letters on Company Letter heads (official). Submitted both forms 80 and 1221.

Here are my timelines.

ANZCO - Software Engineer 261313
ITA - 6th Sep 2017
PCC - 23rd Aug 2017
Visa lodged - 15th Sep 2017
Meds - 27th Sep 2017
All docs uploaded - 10th Oct 2017
CO contact - 27th Oct 2017 (Polio Certificates) - After 42 days of visa lodge
IP - 27th Oct 2017
Grant - 1st Mar 2018 - After 122 days of CO Contact and after 164 days of Visa Lodge.
IED - 23rd August 2018


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations. Good luck for future.


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations. Good luck for future.


----------



## gurisinghindia

Hello All,

I had been granted 189 visa back in Dec 2017 along with my spouse, I was an outside Australia candidate. In the grant notice it is written that if there is a change in address then I need to inform DIBP about that. I have not yet made first entry to Australia. I have moved back to my native place from my job location and very shortly I will be traveling to Australia for the first time. Now my questions are

i) Is it mandatory to inform DIBP about such change?
ii) How do I do that?
iii) How long will it take to make such change and do I need to get it done before visiting Australia.
iv) Will I have to go through the same visa application process again. Will getting it changed cause any impact on my visa status
v) Will I and my spouse need to put up this update separately?

Hoping for quick response as I am planning to travel to Australia very shortly. I know i have posted on another thread as well but it is kind of urgent so apologies for that.

Thanks


----------



## saini.amandeep

Hi

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## saini.amandeep

Friends...I had a CO contact in Nov'17 and the application status was "assessment in progress". Today morning when I checked my immi account..the status has changed to "further assessment". There is no other change in application details online or any EV that I am aware of. Can someone tell me what does this mean. Does it mean further delay? Any lead would be much appreciated.. thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gurisinghindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had been granted 189 visa back in Dec 2017 along with my spouse, I was an outside Australia candidate. In the grant notice it is written that if there is a change in address then I need to inform DIBP about that. I have not yet made first entry to Australia. I have moved back to my native place from my job location and very shortly I will be traveling to Australia for the first time. Now my questions are
> 
> i) Is it mandatory to inform DIBP about such change?
> ii) How do I do that?
> iii) How long will it take to make such change and do I need to get it done before visiting Australia.
> iv) Will I have to go through the same visa application process again. Will getting it changed cause any impact on my visa status
> v) Will I and my spouse need to put up this update separately?
> 
> Hoping for quick response as I am planning to travel to Australia very shortly. I know i have posted on another thread as well but it is kind of urgent so apologies for that.
> 
> Thanks


1. It is advisable to do it
2. It’s a very simple process. Just login into your Immiaccount and go to the update us tab. In that enter the new address
3. I think it gets updated in a few days
4. You don’t have to do anything else except step 2. It does not affect your visa at all
5. I don’t remember clearly if both applicants have separate update us button or common. You can check when you are using your it

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986

saini.amandeep said:


> Friends...I had a CO contact in Nov'17 and the application status was "assessment in progress". Today morning when I checked my immi account..the status has changed to "further assessment". There is no other change in application details online or any EV that I am aware of. Can someone tell me what does this mean. Does it mean further delay? Any lead would be much appreciated.. thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Same for me.... what the heck is "FURTHER ASSESMENT" 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## gurisinghindia

newbienz said:


> 1. It is advisable to do it
> 2. It’s a very simple process. Just login into your Immiaccount and go to the update us tab. In that enter the new address
> 3. I think it gets updated in a few days
> 4. You don’t have to do anything else except step 2. It does not affect your visa at all
> 5. I don’t remember clearly if both applicants have separate update us button or common. You can check when you are using your it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, 

do I need to provide any documentary proof for my new address. 

Also while address update is in progress, can I travel to australia.


----------



## saini.amandeep

shekharsince1986 said:


> Same for me.... what the heck is "FURTHER ASSESMENT"
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I think they have renamed "assessment in progress" to "further assessment" after their recent system upgrade...maybe it has been done for all CO contact cases...other members can suggest if they see a similar status..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gurisinghindia said:


> Thanks,
> 
> do I need to provide any documentary proof for my new address.
> 
> Also while address update is in progress, can I travel to australia.


No evidence required
You can travel to Australia 
This is just a small courtesy 
Make sure you enter within the IED period

Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia

newbienz said:


> No evidence required
> You can travel to Australia
> This is just a small courtesy
> Make sure you enter within the IED period
> 
> Cheers



Thanks a lot.


----------



## klusarun

toffee.ali said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of ALLAH Almighty, I received Grant for me and my wife on 1st March 2018. It was a roller coaster kinda ride for me but finally this part is over. Now looking forward to the future endeavors. I am mostly silent observer on this forum and learnt a lot from every contributor on this platform. I am thankful to everyone here. All the very best to the candidates waiting for their grants. Hope you all get soon.
> 
> As far as I know, no EV is performed. I provided Experience Letters on Company Letter heads (official). Submitted both forms 80 and 1221.
> 
> Here are my timelines.
> 
> ANZCO - Software Engineer 261313
> ITA - 6th Sep 2017
> PCC - 23rd Aug 2017
> Visa lodged - 15th Sep 2017
> Meds - 27th Sep 2017
> All docs uploaded - 10th Oct 2017
> CO contact - 27th Oct 2017 (Polio Certificates) - After 42 days of visa lodge
> IP - 27th Oct 2017
> Grant - 1st Mar 2018 - After 122 days of CO Contact and after 164 days of Visa Lodge.
> IED - 23rd August 2018




Congrats mate


----------



## dillipreddy

Hi,

My Immi account page has changed from Assessment in progress to Further Assessment 
any idea, what this means


----------



## shekharsince1986

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Immi account page has changed from Assessment in progress to Further Assessment
> any idea, what this means


Yea, apparently they changed the terminology as people were getting bored of looking at "Assessment in Progress"repeatedly. No worries. Did you see change in Last updated date as well? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

saini.amandeep said:


> I think they have renamed "assessment in progress" to "further assessment" after their recent system upgrade...maybe it has been done for all CO contact cases...other members can suggest if they see a similar status..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My status has changed from Information Requested to Initial Assessment.

i was contacted by CO on Nov 28 for USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, further evidence of English for spouse, payslips and bank statement. 

All docs have been provided besides UAE PCC which takes 3 months. 

Now, the Information Provided button has disappeared as well but in the Attach Documents section a button has appeared which is right at the bottom.

The portal has this Legend for explaining the status values:

*Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.

*Received* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.

*Initial assessment	*The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.

*Further* *assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
​
*Approved* ​For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.

*Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


----------



## jamesjihin88

dillipreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Immi account page has changed from Assessment in progress to Further Assessment
> any idea, what this means


Change in nomenclature. Don't worry.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

I wish they could have added more statuses to make the process more transparent. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinr2011

Hi all, my status changed from assessment in progress to further assessment. Please can anyone explain, what does that mean. I had got NJ letter and replied for the same 6 months back.


----------



## NB

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, my status changed from assessment in progress to further assessment. Please can anyone explain, what does that mean. I had got NJ letter and replied for the same 6 months back.


It’s a routine change of just a terminology Applicable to applicants

Nothing to get worried or excited about

Cheers


----------



## skm4au

*Immi Assessment Commence Email*

Dear All,

Has anyone got the grant today ?

Thanks


----------



## shawnfj

Seems like maintenance has recommenced on Immi Account with the following message "System outage - from 8 pm Friday 2nd March 2018 until 5 pm Saturday 3rd March 2018 AEDT (GMT +11)"


----------



## gautamvbaindur

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, my status changed from assessment in progress to further assessment. Please can anyone explain, what does that mean. I had got NJ letter and replied for the same 6 months back.


Hi, could you tell us what the nj was for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yea, apparently they changed the terminology as people were getting bored of looking at "Assessment in Progress"repeatedly. No worries. Did you see change in Last updated date as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I didnt see any change in Last updated date


----------



## shekharsince1986

dillipreddy said:


> I didnt see any change in Last updated date


What is it for you?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shyam_Sundar

Hello Folks,

I'm new to this thread..I'm glad to inform that NSW has approved my application yesterday and I also got invitation from DIBP.

Please advise on list of steps to be followed inorder to lodge my application. I would like to know if there is alternative way to speed up grant process. Appreciate your help.

261313 - Software Engineer


189 Total Points : 70 (Age : 30 | Exp : 5 | Edu : 15 : PTE : 20)
190 Total Points : 75(70+5)

ACS Submitted: 13-December-2017
ACS Result: 07-February-2018
PTE Attempt 5: 07-December-2017 (L =84; R= 85; W= 82; S=90)
EOI DOE (189) : 07-February-2018

EOI DOE (190 NSW) : 09-February-2018
Pre-invite : 16-February-2018

Invited 190 NSW : 02-March-2018


----------



## nitinr2011

gautamvbaindur said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, my status changed from assessment in progress to further assessment. Please can anyone explain, what does that mean. I had got NJ letter and replied for the same 6 months back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you tell us what the nj was for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Hi, there is a confusion about my business place address and business proof. So they have asked for my comments.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'm new to this thread..I'm glad to inform that NSW has approved my application yesterday and I also got invitation from DIBP.
> 
> Please advise on list of steps to be followed inorder to lodge my application. I would like to know if there is alternative way to speed up grant process. Appreciate your help.
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 
> 189 Total Points : 70 (Age : 30 | Exp : 5 | Edu : 15 : PTE : 20)
> 190 Total Points : 75(70+5)
> 
> ACS Submitted: 13-December-2017
> ACS Result: 07-February-2018
> PTE Attempt 5: 07-December-2017 (L =84; R= 85; W= 82; S=90)
> EOI DOE (189) : 07-February-2018
> 
> EOI DOE (190 NSW) : 09-February-2018
> Pre-invite : 16-February-2018
> 
> Invited 190 NSW : 02-March-2018


Congrats. Apply for PCC, pay the visa fees, do the medicals and upload all the required documents to avoid co contact. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

toffee.ali said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the Grace of ALLAH Almighty, I received Grant for me and my wife on 1st March 2018. It was a roller coaster kinda ride for me but finally this part is over. Now looking forward to the future endeavors. I am mostly silent observer on this forum and learnt a lot from every contributor on this platform. I am thankful to everyone here. All the very best to the candidates waiting for their grants. Hope you all get soon.
> 
> As far as I know, no EV is performed. I provided Experience Letters on Company Letter heads (official). Submitted both forms 80 and 1221.
> 
> Here are my timelines.
> 
> ANZCO - Software Engineer 261313
> ITA - 6th Sep 2017
> PCC - 23rd Aug 2017
> Visa lodged - 15th Sep 2017
> Meds - 27th Sep 2017
> All docs uploaded - 10th Oct 2017
> CO contact - 27th Oct 2017 (Polio Certificates) - After 42 days of visa lodge
> IP - 27th Oct 2017
> Grant - 1st Mar 2018 - After 122 days of CO Contact and after 164 days of Visa Lodge.
> IED - 23rd August 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

Guys, as the status changed from assesment in progress to further assessment, my last update date has also changed from 9 Nov to 17 Nov 2017. Is it due to normal immiaccount upgrade or signals something else..., What U reckon about yours??

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

2nd12th said:


> Guys, as the status changed from assesment in progress to further assessment, my last update date has also changed from 9 Nov to 17 Nov 2017. Is it due to normal immiaccount upgrade or signals something else..., What U reckon about yours??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Same for everyone. Mine also changed from 13 Nov to 17Nov.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Looks like they have changed the status for everyone to 'Further Assesment' but for me rest of the dates remains same.


----------



## 2nd12th

mohitkashyap said:


> Looks like they have changed the status for everyone to 'Further Assesment' but for me rest of the dates remains same.


Did U have co contact

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

mohitkashyap said:


> Looks like they have changed the status for everyone to 'Further Assesment' but for me rest of the dates remains same.


My status changed but date remained same as well. CO contact on 21/2.


----------



## nabtex

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yea, apparently they changed the terminology as people were getting bored of looking at "Assessment in Progress"repeatedly. No worries. Did you see change in Last updated date as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


My Last Update Date has changed from 26 July 2017 (pressed I.P button) to 17 Nov 2017.

This change is difficult to understand as i neither uploaded any document nor i had any CO contact after 26 July 2017.

What would any logical reason for this change in last update date.


----------



## osamapervez

My last update remains same but it changed to further assessment. What does it mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

osamapervez said:


> My last update remains same but it changed to further assessment. What does it mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have changed the terminology assessment in progress to further assessment.


----------



## dillipreddy

can we remove spouse from visa after lodging application , she is not claiming any points


----------



## NB

dillipreddy said:


> can we remove spouse from visa after lodging application , she is not claiming any points



What advantage do you get ?

You would still need her to go through the medicals and submit her PCC 

You can withdraw her application theoretically, but she would need to sign the withdrawal form afaik
Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy

newbienz said:


> What advantage do you get ?
> 
> You would still need her to go through the medicals and submit her PCC
> 
> You can withdraw her application theoretically, but she would need to sign the withdrawal form afaik
> Cheers


thx for suggestion and reply


----------



## Nish1234

Got the visa grant for myself, spouse and 2 sons 16 and 18 years. All the initial process was super quick but dragged on in the grant stage due the complication that my son was 18+ and he is studying in USA. Was tempted to drop him from the application list after 2nd CO contact, as my agent was not supportive of adding him in the first place. But thankfully it came through.
Now research on school/university admission/transfers etc. Any forum/thread that gives this info on Sydney education system?

Details for people who have similar status. Free free to personal message me in case any of you have this 18+ dependent issue.
PTE first attempt: 19May 2017 ( 90/90/90/90 )
ANZSCO code: 135111
ACS Assessment submitted: 05 Jun 2017 (normal track)
ACS Assessment +ve:18 June 2017 (but 5 points was taken off as they did not accept one of the relavant experience. We planned to send for re-assement but got the invite before that)
Score: 60 (+ 5 from NSW)
EOI submitted: 18 Jun 2017
NSW invited: 28 Jun 2017
190 Visa lodged on : 10 Jul 2017 (did not front load docs as I was not aware of it)
1st CO contact: 03 Aug 2017 (for 80, 1221, medicals, PCC, birth certificate, marriage certificate, English for spouse and sons, evidence of employment). 
2nd CO Contact: 25 Oct 2017 ( color scan of passport page with paretns name, more evidence of employment - had given only payment slips and reference letter, so give bank statement and contract letter and visa pages, evidence of US university enrollment, FBI clearance, 47A and more evidence of financial support for my 18+son)
Pressed IP by 31 Oct 17 by Submitting all except FBI with the request letter to CO to process other documents (don't know if they did that)
FBI submitted: 20 Jan 2018 (did a phone follow-up to DBIP by agent by 1st week of Feb)
Grant: 01 Mar 2018
IED: 10 Aug 2018 (based on one year from UAE PCC I presume)

This forum has given me moral support to pass through this phase. And as many have said here before - relax, have faith and carry on with normal life (though difficult to implement in reality). Visa will come through.

Best Wishes to all out there waiting for your grants.


----------



## gurisinghindia

newbienz said:


> 1. It is advisable to do it
> 2. It’s a very simple process. Just login into your Immiaccount and go to the update us tab. In that enter the new address
> 3. I think it gets updated in a few days
> 4. You don’t have to do anything else except step 2. It does not affect your visa at all
> 5. I don’t remember clearly if both applicants have separate update us button or common. You can check when you are using your it
> 
> Cheers


One more question 

If I am changing my address in this case, do I need to provide updated PCC again. I think I do not need to as PCC is not issued against an address but would like to know your opinion as well.

Thanks a ton for all the help.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

Nish1234 said:


> Got the visa grant for myself, spouse and 2 sons 16 and 18 years. All the initial process was super quick but dragged on in the grant stage due the complication that my son was 18+ and he is studying in USA. Was tempted to drop him from the application list after 2nd CO contact, as my agent was not supportive of adding him in the first place. But thankfully it came through.
> Now research on school/university admission/transfers etc. Any forum/thread that gives this info on Sydney education system?
> 
> Details for people who have similar status. Free free to personal message me in case any of you have this 18+ dependent issue.
> PTE first attempt: 19May 2017 ( 90/90/90/90 )
> ANZSCO code: 135111
> ACS Assessment submitted: 05 Jun 2017 (normal track)
> ACS Assessment +ve:18 June 2017 (but 5 points was taken off as they did not accept one of the relavant experience. We planned to send for re-assement but got the invite before that)
> Score: 60 (+ 5 from NSW)
> EOI submitted: 18 Jun 2017
> NSW invited: 28 Jun 2017
> 190 Visa lodged on : 10 Jul 2017 (did not front load docs as I was not aware of it)
> 1st CO contact: 03 Aug 2017 (for 80, 1221, medicals, PCC, birth certificate, marriage certificate, English for spouse and sons, evidence of employment).
> 2nd CO Contact: 25 Oct 2017 ( color scan of passport page with paretns name, more evidence of employment - had given only payment slips and reference letter, so give bank statement and contract letter and visa pages, evidence of US university enrollment, FBI clearance, 47A and more evidence of financial support for my 18+son)
> Pressed IP by 31 Oct 17 by Submitting all except FBI with the request letter to CO to process other documents (don't know if they did that)
> FBI submitted: 20 Jan 2018 (did a phone follow-up to DBIP by agent by 1st week of Feb)
> Grant: 01 Mar 2018
> IED: 10 Aug 2018 (based on one year from UAE PCC I presume)
> 
> This forum has given me moral support to pass through this phase. And as many have said here before - relax, have faith and carry on with normal life (though difficult to implement in reality). Visa will come through.
> 
> Best Wishes to all out there waiting for your grants.


Congrats, best of luck for your future journey.
Regards


----------



## NB

gurisinghindia said:


> One more question
> 
> If I am changing my address in this case, do I need to provide updated PCC again. I think I do not need to as PCC is not issued against an address but would like to know your opinion as well.
> 
> Thanks a ton for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


PCC is valid for 1 year from the date of issue
It does not matter how many times you change your residence after the PCC is issued

Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia

newbienz said:


> PCC is valid for 1 year from the date of issue
> It does not matter how many times you change your residence after the PCC is issued
> 
> Cheers


Thanks..but as my application has already been finalized and visa has been granted. Now if I go and update change in address I guess I do not need to provide PCC. Am I correct in assuming that?

I just need to update change in address after visa grant so I believe it should not involve submitting any additional documents including PCC. Again kindly correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks a lot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## qawi

my status also changed to FURTHER ASSESSMENT. I was contacted by a CO 4 days ago, requesting to send my PTE results through the Pearson website. This is my second request. The first one was for the medicals in October last year.


----------



## debeash

Nish1234 said:


> Got the visa grant for myself, spouse and 2 sons 16 and 18 years. All the initial process was super quick but dragged on in the grant stage due the complication that my son was 18+ and he is studying in USA. Was tempted to drop him from the application list after 2nd CO contact, as my agent was not supportive of adding him in the first place. But thankfully it came through.
> Now research on school/university admission/transfers etc. Any forum/thread that gives this info on Sydney education system?
> 
> Details for people who have similar status. Free free to personal message me in case any of you have this 18+ dependent issue.
> PTE first attempt: 19May 2017 ( 90/90/90/90 )
> ANZSCO code: 135111
> ACS Assessment submitted: 05 Jun 2017 (normal track)
> ACS Assessment +ve:18 June 2017 (but 5 points was taken off as they did not accept one of the relavant experience. We planned to send for re-assement but got the invite before that)
> Score: 60 (+ 5 from NSW)
> EOI submitted: 18 Jun 2017
> NSW invited: 28 Jun 2017
> 190 Visa lodged on : 10 Jul 2017 (did not front load docs as I was not aware of it)
> 1st CO contact: 03 Aug 2017 (for 80, 1221, medicals, PCC, birth certificate, marriage certificate, English for spouse and sons, evidence of employment).
> 2nd CO Contact: 25 Oct 2017 ( color scan of passport page with paretns name, more evidence of employment - had given only payment slips and reference letter, so give bank statement and contract letter and visa pages, evidence of US university enrollment, FBI clearance, 47A and more evidence of financial support for my 18+son)
> Pressed IP by 31 Oct 17 by Submitting all except FBI with the request letter to CO to process other documents (don't know if they did that)
> FBI submitted: 20 Jan 2018 (did a phone follow-up to DBIP by agent by 1st week of Feb)
> Grant: 01 Mar 2018
> IED: 10 Aug 2018 (based on one year from UAE PCC I presume)
> 
> This forum has given me moral support to pass through this phase. And as many have said here before - relax, have faith and carry on with normal life (though difficult to implement in reality). Visa will come through.
> 
> Best Wishes to all out there waiting for your grants.


Congratulations!!! Your patience and perseverance has paid off... enjoy your new life downunder!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## qawi

Thanks everyone for the reply. I have also applied for the 190 visa. i have done the medical for that after being contacted by the CO. I guess I won't get asked to do another medical for my 189 application, as the medical report is in their system.


----------



## Kamal 474

gurisinghindia said:


> Thanks..but as my application has already been finalized and visa has been granted. Now if I go and update change in address I guess I do not need to provide PCC. Am I correct in assuming that?
> 
> I just need to update change in address after visa grant so I believe it should not involve submitting any additional documents including PCC. Again kindly correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


 hello dear
why are u so much critical about change of address, thinking logically, u have got the visa, ur status of PR can only be reverted on criminal offence and that too by minister only.. go ahead and update this status, u r fearing more than those who have not been granted visa yet, chillax and update, u need no document for updating ur change of address, its merely a courtesy as for dibp ur case is over and u can be anywhere in the world, relax and cheers


----------



## Kamal 474

hello guys
Anyone who has had CO contact from Adelaide Team 10? never heard before but i had CO contact from this team directly, not from gsm allocated


----------



## NB

gurisinghindia said:


> Thanks..but as my application has already been finalized and visa has been granted. Now if I go and update change in address I guess I do not need to provide PCC. Am I correct in assuming that?
> 
> I just need to update change in address after visa grant so I believe it should not involve submitting any additional documents including PCC. Again kindly correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Once the PR has been granted, you don’t have to provide any evidence or PCC even if you change your address
Most applicants just forget the Immiaccount once they get the PR and don’t update anything at all

Cheers


----------



## gurisinghindia

newbienz said:


> Once the PR has been granted, you don’t have to provide any evidence or PCC even if you change your address
> Most applicants just forget the Immiaccount once they get the PR and don’t update anything at all
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for sharing this information.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurisinghindia

Kamal 474 said:


> hello dear
> why are u so much critical about change of address, thinking logically, u have got the visa, ur status of PR can only be reverted on criminal offence and that too by minister only.. go ahead and update this status, u r fearing more than those who have not been granted visa yet, chillax and update, u need no document for updating ur change of address, its merely a courtesy as for dibp ur case is over and u can be anywhere in the world, relax and cheers


Thanks Kamal for this information.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

shekharsince1986 said:


> Same for everyone. Mine also changed from 13 Nov to 17Nov.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Not for everyone, I still see it as Received. What in world is going on....


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi.... I could not save form 80 once I filled. It is saving as a blank pdf document. Is there any other way to fill the form and save with data?


----------



## NB

MegaRiya said:


> Hi.... I could not save form 80 once I filled. It is saving as a blank pdf document. Is there any other way to fill the form and save with data?


Use the latest version of adobe
You may be using an old version

Uninstall it and reinstall a fresh copy
No one else has posted this problem


Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986

sujitswaroop said:


> Not for everyone, I still see it as Received. What in world is going on....


Did you get a CO Contact? If not, I think it will stay as received. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

newbienz said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.... I could not save form 80 once I filled. It is saving as a blank pdf document. Is there any other way to fill the form and save with data?
> 
> 
> 
> Use the latest version of adobe
> You may be using an old version
> 
> 
> Uninstall it and reinstall a fresh copy
> No one else has posted this problem
> 
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you.. let me try that


----------



## mebo555

Hi 

My last update changed from Sept 18th 2017 to Nov 17th 2017. What the heck!! now, is ti further going to delay my application. Until now, I have no CO contact and status is still Received (Nothig else changed)
My timeline as follows:
ANZSCO : 233311 - electrical engineer
Visa lodge: 18th sept 2017
Immi assessment commencement email : 31 Oct 2017
No CO contact until now
Status still received.


----------



## sujitswaroop

shekharsince1986 said:


> Did you get a CO Contact? If not, I think it will stay as received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


There has been status change for many, it has changed from "Received" to "Further Assessment" or whatever. 

For heaven's sake, I do not want a CO contact... further delaying the process by many more days.


----------



## missionaus18

,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

missionaus18 said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amm.. thanks for your contribution to the group!! 🤣

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

I have been contacted in sep-2017 after that no response..


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Kamal 474 said:


> hello guys
> Anyone who has had CO contact from Adelaide Team 10? never heard before but i had CO contact from this team directly, not from gsm allocated


I have been contacted in sep-2017 after that no response..


----------



## Kamal 474

vinodkalirawna1978 said:


> I have been contacted in sep-2017 after that no response..


were u contacted by gsm allocated or team 10? and what was the contact for? ur lodgement date?


----------



## mebo555

Kamal 474 said:


> were u contacted by gsm allocated or team 10? and what was the contact for? ur lodgement date?


Hi Kamal,

what were you contacted for?


----------



## rejo1183

Hi Folks,

In my application i mentioned my parents as part of family unit. I believe only your spouse and kids are considered to be part of your family unit. I submitted my application on the 5th December 2017. Does it make sense to update them of the error or should i wait for any updates from CO? Would updating it now push me back all the way in the queue?


----------



## Monu240580

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone please advise me on:

I filed EOI on 6th june 2017 in 261313 for 189.
My points are 65. When can i expect invitation.


----------



## NB

rejo1183 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> In my application i mentioned my parents as part of family unit. I believe only your spouse and kids are considered to be part of your family unit. I submitted my application on the 5th December 2017. Does it make sense to update them of the error or should i wait for any updates from CO? Would updating it now push me back all the way in the queue?


The sooner you do it it the better it is
File a Form 1023

Cheers


----------



## rejo1183

newbienz said:


> The sooner you do it it the better it is
> File a Form 1023
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. I had been debating for a while if I should actually do this considering it is a silly mistake which the CO should be able to understand. However, I have gone ahead and notified them of the error, like the saying goes, better to be safe than sorry. I only hope this doesnt push my application further by several months.


----------



## NB

rejo1183 said:


> Thanks newbienz. I had been debating for a while if I should actually do this considering it is a silly mistake which the CO should be able to understand. However, I have gone ahead and notified them of the error, like the saying goes, better to be safe than sorry. I only hope this doesnt push my application further by several months.


There is nothing that the CO can do on his own even if he realises that it’s a silly mistake
You have to file the necessary paperwork and then only he can remove those names from the application 

So it’s not as if you had an option of not filing the Form 1023 and yet the CO could have removed the names in his own
How long it will set you back no one knows
I filed a Form 1023 and yet got the grant in 15 days.

Cheers


----------



## bevvyjr

Hi guys, status of my application has changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Further assessment". Is that basically the same thing or is it related to the last UI update of immi.gov.au? I mean, should I even care about that change? 

UPDATE: I submitted my application in August 2017 and got a CO contact in January 2018 if it makes any difference


----------



## shekharsince1986

bevvyjr said:


> Hi guys, status if my application changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Further assessment". Is that basically the same thing or is it related to the last UI update of immi.gov.au? I mean, should I even care about that change?


Relax happened to everyone here 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bevvyjr

shekharsince1986 said:


> Relax happened to everyone here
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Almost had a heart attack when saw a different status LOL. Ok then, going back to my cave to keep waiting


----------



## shekharsince1986

bevvyjr said:


> Almost had a heart attack when saw a different status LOL. Ok then, going back to my cave to keep waiting


Same here dude!!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

bevvyjr said:


> Almost had a heart attack when saw a different status LOL. Ok then, going back to my cave to keep waiting


They announced changes on the 3rd of march


----------



## andreyx108b

rejo1183 said:


> Thanks newbienz. I had been debating for a while if I should actually do this considering it is a silly mistake which the CO should be able to understand. However, I have gone ahead and notified them of the error, like the saying goes, better to be safe than sorry. I only hope this doesnt push my application further by several months.


its a common mistake, should not make much of an impact.


----------



## familiarh

I had 2nd CO contact on 2nd March for payment of VAC2 fees for my wife which I paid on the same day. As per agent it can be 3-20 days to get grant. Anyone having recent experience of such situation which may help me predict number of days I will get my grant?.


----------



## sonagar26

Hello, The last update changed to 17th Nov but the application status remains ‘Received’. Also I filed for visa on 31st Oct 2017 and no CO contact so far. What should I make of this?


----------



## nitinr2011

sonagar26 said:


> Hello, The last update changed to 17th Nov but the application status remains ‘Received’. Also I filed for visa on 31st Oct 2017 and no CO contact so far. What should I make of this?


 Hi even my last updated status is changed to 17th Nov, actually my last update was on Sep 17th


----------



## mchandna

Hi All,

Status of my application has changed too from “AssessmentinProgress” to “Further Assessment” and last update as 17th November.


Any idea of this being just a nomenclature change or actual status changed as file being picked by CO?? My visa lodge is Feb’2017 and last CO contact Apr’2017 (Tired of waiting )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mchandna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Status of my application has changed too from “AssessmentinProgress” to “Further Assessment” and last update as 17th November.
> 
> 
> Any idea of this being just a nomenclature change or actual status changed as file being picked by CO?? My visa lodge is Feb’2017 and last CO contact Apr’2017 (Tired of waiting )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was just a routine nomenclature change applicable across all visa classes and applicants
Nothing to be Worried or excited about

Cheers


----------



## zahidtarar

190 NSW 
Invitation received: 23 Feb 2017
Visa Applied : 10th Apr 2017

Still waiting for visa grant.

Actually my spouse had TB and i had mentioned that while applying for visa. But it was not active at that time not even now. Immigration is taking too long.now its been 11 months since i applied my visa. I wonder the delay is happening only for mentioning about TB. I,m not sure how long futher its gona take.my spouse,s medical was expired 6 months after applying visa. I had to take a fresh medical afterwards.and now again it will expire at the end of April. I am just worried about how long will my visa application to finalise. The processing time is 9-12 months. And it has been now 11 months since i apllied my visa. waiting anxiously for grant. Anybody can guide me and share his experience.


----------



## NB

zahidtarar said:


> 190 NSW
> Invitation received: 23 Feb 2017
> Visa Applied : 10th Apr 2017
> 
> Still waiting for visa grant.
> 
> Actually my spouse had TB and i had mentioned that while applying for visa. But it was not active at that time not even now. Immigration is taking too long.now its been 11 months since i applied my visa. I wonder the delay is happening only for mentioning about TB. I,m not sure how long futher its gona take.my spouse,s medical was expired 6 months after applying visa. I had to take a fresh medical afterwards.and now again it will expire at the end of April. I am just worried about how long will my visa application to finalise. The processing time is 9-12 months. And it has been now 11 months since i apllied my visa. waiting anxiously for grant. Anybody can guide me and share his experience.


What does the medical tab on your wife show ?
No further action required?

Cheers


----------



## mohitkashyap

What does the medical tab on your wife show ?
No further action required?

---------------------------------------------------------------

"No further action required" is good or bad?


----------



## mchandna

newbienz said:


> It was just a routine nomenclature change applicable across all visa classes and applicants
> 
> Nothing to be Worried or excited about
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks newbienz 

I am seeking your expert advice/input on the case being lingered for more than an year.

Visa Applied-6/2/2017
CO contact-15/02/2017 and 6/02/2017
First CO contact for PCC and medical
Second CO contact for employment details


There has been all silence thereafter and I have sent 2 reminder emails (August’2017 and Feb’2018). Called DIBP too in February’2018 and they asked to send an email.


No EV and no movement whatsoever.


Any idea what is going in the background and what is causing this delay?

TIA
MOHIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mchandna said:


> Thanks newbienz
> 
> I am seeking your expert advice/input on the case being lingered for more than an year.
> 
> Visa Applied-6/2/2017
> CO contact-15/02/2017 and 6/02/2017
> First CO contact for PCC and medical
> Second CO contact for employment details
> 
> 
> There has been all silence thereafter and I have sent 2 reminder emails (August’2017 and Feb’2018). Called DIBP too in February’2018 and they asked to send an email.
> 
> 
> No EV and no movement whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Any idea what is going in the background and what is causing this delay?
> 
> TIA
> MOHIT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are some application which are delayed beyond reasonable times

Unfortunately yours is one such application 

You have done what all you could humanly do
You have to now ride out the wait patiently 
Recently a member reported getting a grant after 900 days

WHat is going on behind the scenes is difficult to guess, but security clearance is one factor which comes to mind which can cause such delays 

Why and how your case could have been picked up for it, if that is indeed the case , you would know better

Cheers


----------



## Patriotvn

mohitkashyap said:


> What does the medical tab on your wife show ?
> No further action required?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "No further action required" is good or bad?




Sure it's good, it means that you have nothing to worry about Health Assessment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amol_iiet

ndhankher said:


> What documents you uploaded in response to the PF documents request from CO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





ndhankher said:


> What documents you uploaded in response to the PF documents request from CO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I got the details from UAN login and for old PF document contacted old employers.
somehow arranged all the PF statements.

Regards
Amol


----------



## Kevin22

newbienz said:


> mchandna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks newbienz
> 
> I am seeking your expert advice/input on the case being lingered for more than an year.
> 
> Visa Applied-6/2/2017
> CO contact-15/02/2017 and 6/02/2017
> First CO contact for PCC and medical
> Second CO contact for employment details
> 
> 
> There has been all silence thereafter and I have sent 2 reminder emails (August’2017 and Feb’2018). Called DIBP too in February’2018 and they asked to send an email.
> 
> 
> No EV and no movement whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Any idea what is going in the background and what is causing this delay?
> 
> TIA
> MOHIT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There are some application which are delayed beyond reasonable times
> 
> Unfortunately yours is one such application
> 
> You have done what all you could humanly do
> You have to now ride out the wait patiently
> Recently a member reported getting a grant after 900 days
> 
> WHat is going on behind the scenes is difficult to guess, but security clearance is one factor which comes to mind which can cause such delays
> 
> Why and how your case could have been picked up for it, if that is indeed the case , you would know better
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

What is security clearance????


----------



## SMR1

SC : 189
Assessment:14 July 2107
EOI : 7th Aug 2017
Job code : 261313
IELTS : 8.5
Invitation : 22 Aug 2107
App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
Medical : 9th Nov 2017 
Status : I m waiting


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi mates,

While submitting my application I had submitted PCC for my self, spouse and child (now 5yrs old). This PCC is going to expire on 4th April 2018.... But now again I am going to get PCC for my self and spouse.........not for my child.......plz advice if is it required for minor also????


----------



## catchpaul

Not required for minor child




HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> While submitting my application I had submitted PCC for my self, spouse and child (now 5yrs old). This PCC is going to expire on 4th April 2018.... But now again I am going to get PCC for my self and spouse.........not for my child.......plz advice if is it required for minor also????


----------



## shekharsince1986

mchandna said:


> Thanks newbienz
> 
> I am seeking your expert advice/input on the case being lingered for more than an year.
> 
> Visa Applied-6/2/2017
> CO contact-15/02/2017 and 6/02/2017
> First CO contact for PCC and medical
> Second CO contact for employment details
> 
> 
> There has been all silence thereafter and I have sent 2 reminder emails (August’2017 and Feb’2018). Called DIBP too in February’2018 and they asked to send an email.
> 
> 
> No EV and no movement whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Any idea what is going in the background and what is causing this delay?
> 
> TIA
> MOHIT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call them!! That should definitely help!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> While submitting my application I had submitted PCC for my self, spouse and child (now 5yrs old). This PCC is going to expire on 4th April 2018.... But now again I am going to get PCC for my self and spouse.........not for my child.......plz advice if is it required for minor also????


Nope!! Not needed.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

When we create mirror immi account and access the info . Does agent knows that we are using it ?


----------



## Kemayu

zahidtarar said:


> 190 NSW
> Invitation received: 23 Feb 2017
> Visa Applied : 10th Apr 2017
> 
> Still waiting for visa grant.
> 
> Actually my spouse had TB and i had mentioned that while applying for visa. But it was not active at that time not even now. Immigration is taking too long.now its been 11 months since i applied my visa. I wonder the delay is happening only for mentioning about TB. I,m not sure how long futher its gona take.my spouse,s medical was expired 6 months after applying visa. I had to take a fresh medical afterwards.and now again it will expire at the end of April. I am just worried about how long will my visa application to finalise. The processing time is 9-12 months. And it has been now 11 months since i apllied my visa. waiting anxiously for grant. Anybody can guide me and share his experience.


Could you please share last time whether you have been asked by CO to do medical again or you did it by yourself in advance?..


----------



## Kamal 474

mebo555 said:


> Hi Kamal,
> 
> what were you contacted for?


hello mate
my contact was for PCC of places i spent 6-8 month only which i had not given previously.. but contact was after 168 days of lodgement


----------



## SMR1

What is direct grant ?


----------



## EffKay

Hi guys,

I wanted to get some info around uploading my docs on to my immi account.

We’re associated with a agent who’s been handling our case and uploading our docs for all this while. We also have a linked login id that helps us keep a check of the application status.

The CO reached out to us for more info a week ago, but, our agent is travelling, apprently!

Is it ok for us to wait for the agent to upload the docs or can we upload it with the linked credentials? 

I intend to heed with caution, hence this query. 

Thanks!
F.


----------



## dhiva_p05

Kamal 474 said:


> hello mate
> my contact was for PCC of places i spent 6-8 month only which i had not given previously.. but contact was after 168 days of lodgement


Hi,
Is this 6-8 months refer to the country you resided during the launch of application? And are u still in that country?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal 474

dhiva_p05 said:


> Hi,
> Is this 6-8 months refer to the country you resided during the launch of application? And are u still in that country?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


 i have been able to get those PCCs and will press IP tomorrow, as in Pakistan there is no national PCC system and we have to get it from all districts we resided for more than 12 months in last 10 years.. nature of my job warranted too much movement in my own country hence i provided for all districts i lived 12 month or more but not for those where i had spent less than 12 months, hence i have been asked for those places... maybe due to the reason that accumulative span in those areas was more than 1 year.


----------



## mebo555

Kamal 474 said:


> hello mate
> my contact was for PCC of places i spent 6-8 month only which i had not given previously.. but contact was after 168 days of lodgement


They must have done that deliberately to buy more time, i guess... i have read such cases in this forum before...


----------



## fmshihab

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi even my last updated status is changed to 17th Nov, actually my last update was on Sep 17th


It is similar to my case. I lodged on 21Sep17, the application status is RECEIVED, however, the last updated status date changed to 17Nov17. I found few other similar cases. May be this happened to all.


----------



## NB

EffKay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to get some info around uploading my docs on to my immi account.
> 
> We’re associated with a agent who’s been handling our case and uploading our docs for all this while. We also have a linked login id that helps us keep a check of the application status.
> 
> The CO reached out to us for more info a week ago, but, our agent is travelling, apprently!
> 
> Is it ok for us to wait for the agent to upload the docs or can we upload it with the linked credentials?
> 
> I intend to heed with caution, hence this query.
> 
> Thanks!
> F.


If you do it without the approval of the Agent, he may wash off his hands from your case

It would be better to ask your agent, if you can upload it in his absence to expedite the processing and do it only if he agrees

Cheers


----------



## raghavs

fmshihab said:


> It is similar to my case. I lodged on 21Sep17, the application status is RECEIVED, however, the last updated status date changed to 17Nov17. I found few other similar cases. May be this happened to all.




I guess not for all applications. I lodged my application on 27 Nov, status RECEIVED, last update date is still 27 Nov. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

Guys, anyone who filed in Sept and got a CO during Oct 31 and still waiting for Grant?

I received CO for my FBI clearance, i clicked the IP on Nov 25 saying I have applied for FBI clearance and provided the application proof. 

Then i received FBI clearance on Dec 5th, which i promptly uploaded. Since then there has been no update......

It didn't bother me all these days but it is cutting close now, as i need to travel from USA with family which requires lot of planning! My earliest police Clearance was July 22 2017 which means if/when i receive grant i would need to enter Australia before July 2018, so the later i receive grant the lesser time i will have to make the first visit to Australia.

Is there any phone # we can call and ask for a status update? can someone share a phone #?


----------



## MegaRiya

If we submit PCC from 3 diff countries- in my case - Qatar (living), India (Home country) , USA (lived before).... 
when we get initial date of entry , which one they consider in terms of PCC validity ?


----------



## Angels58

shekharsince1986 said:


> Nope!! Not needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

Could you please let me know for how long the PCC is valid for?


----------



## shekharsince1986

Angels58 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Could you please let me know for how long the PCC is valid for?


1 year 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

MegaRiya said:


> If we submit PCC from 3 diff countries- in my case - Qatar (living), India (Home country) , USA (lived before)....
> when we get initial date of entry , which one they consider in terms of PCC validity ?


Theoretically speaking the one which expires earliest

But the CO have a lot of leeway

They may give you a later IED also or waive off the entire IED altogether

Cheers


----------



## Angels58

shekharsince1986 said:


> 1 year
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Thanks..!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Quote:
Originally Posted by zahidtarar View Post
190 NSW
Invitation received: 23 Feb 2017
Visa Applied : 10th Apr 2017

Still waiting for visa grant.

Actually my spouse had TB and i had mentioned that while applying for visa. But it was not active at that time not even now. Immigration is taking too long.now its been 11 months since i applied my visa. I wonder the delay is happening only for mentioning about TB. I,m not sure how long futher its gona take.my spouse,s medical was expired 6 months after applying visa. I had to take a fresh medical afterwards.and now again it will expire at the end of April. I am just worried about how long will my visa application to finalise. The processing time is 9-12 months. And it has been now 11 months since i apllied my visa. waiting anxiously for grant. Anybody can guide me and share his experience.


Have you signed form 815????


----------



## MegaRiya

newbienz said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we submit PCC from 3 diff countries- in my case - Qatar (living), India (Home country) , USA (lived before)....
> when we get initial date of entry , which one they consider in terms of PCC validity ?
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretically speaking the one which expires earliest
> 
> But the CO have a lot of leeway
> 
> They may give you a later IED also or waive off the entire IED altogether
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

U know what ... It took 4 months to get my US police clearance.. atlast they introduced online method few weeks ago ..


----------



## Blazing_Dragon

*Got the GRANT*

Guys,

We (Me, wife & daughter) received our grant today morning. Timeline quoted below:

Visa 189 Invite: 20th Sept 2017 (233111, Chemical Engineer-65 Points)
PCC: 20th Sept 2017
Visa Lodged/Fee Paid: 1st Oct 2017
Medical Completed : 03rd Nov 2017
Immi Commencement mail : 13th Nov 2017
Grant : 6th March 2018 (156 days):music:

Thanks a lot to all the forum members for sharing their thoughts/queries. Special Thanks to Newbienz, Amazing Tiger & Sultan Azam for quite apt and relevant replies to queries posted on the forum.

PS: Not sure whether EV took place, nothing communicated by my employer.

Hope all those waiting receive their grant soon.


----------



## SMR1

Thank you .


----------



## klusarun

Blazing_Dragon said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> We (Me, wife & daughter) received our grant today morning. Timeline quoted below:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 189 Invite: 20th Sept 2017 (233111, Chemical Engineer-65 Points)
> 
> PCC: 20th Sept 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged/Fee Paid: 1st Oct 2017
> 
> Medical Completed : 03rd Nov 2017
> 
> Immi Commencement mail : 13th Nov 2017
> 
> Grant : 6th March 2018 (156 days):music:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members for sharing their thoughts/queries. Special Thanks to Newbienz, Amazing Tiger & Sultan Azam for quite apt and relevant replies to queries posted on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Not sure whether EV took place, nothing communicated by my employer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all those waiting receive their grant soon.




Congrats


----------



## gargn1420

Hello Everyone

I am starting my PR application for 189 visa. I am currently getting my documents in place. I have 70 points in total. Can someone share chances of getting PR for ICT Business Analyst skill at 70 points??

Should i try for 190 instead? Pls suggest. Thanks


----------



## mohitkashyap

gargn1420 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am starting my PR application for 189 visa. I am currently getting my documents in place. I have 70 points in total. Can someone share chances of getting PR for ICT Business Analyst skill at 70 points??
> 
> Should i try for 190 instead? Pls suggest. Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I would suggest applying both, as such 189 may take few months to get the invite, same time 190 also subjective and depends on the availability of the state quota so whatever may click first.


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Blazing_Dragon said:


> Guys,
> 
> We (Me, wife & daughter) received our grant today morning. Timeline quoted below:
> 
> Visa 189 Invite: 20th Sept 2017 (233111, Chemical Engineer-65 Points)
> PCC: 20th Sept 2017
> Visa Lodged/Fee Paid: 1st Oct 2017
> Medical Completed : 03rd Nov 2017
> Immi Commencement mail : 13th Nov 2017
> Grant : 6th March 2018 (156 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the forum members for sharing their thoughts/queries. Special Thanks to Newbienz, Amazing Tiger & Sultan Azam for quite apt and relevant replies to queries posted on the forum.
> 
> PS: Not sure whether EV took place, nothing communicated by my employer.
> 
> Hope all those waiting receive their grant soon.


Congrats..was there any co contact?


----------



## mebo555

*189 Granted*

Got grant for myself and wife, by the grace of God..

ANZSCO:233311 - Electrical Engineer
Visa lodge - 18th Sept 2017
Immi Commencement:31st Oct 2017
Adelaide team
No CO contact
Visa grant: 6th March 2018 5:36 pm Australian time

Thanks a lot for each and everyone who helped me through this forum...


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations. ..


----------



## SMR1

Good . October 2017 lodge is getting Grant Now . Congratulations. ..


----------



## klusarun

mebo555 said:


> Got grant for myself and wife, by the grace of God..
> 
> ANZSCO:233311 - Electrical Engineer
> Visa lodge - 18th Sept 2017
> Immi Commencement:31st Oct 2017
> Adelaide team
> No CO contact
> Visa grant: 6th March 2018 5:36 pm Australian time
> 
> Thanks a lot for each and everyone who helped me through this forum...




Congrats buddy


261111
Lodged : oct1st
Co contact :nov 14th


----------



## umashanker

According to immitracker Immi commencement mail who received on 6th November got grant. Expecting i will get it after 1 month around.


----------



## sonagar26

What is "IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE MAIL" ?


----------



## Shail25

*Grant!!*

After a patient wait of more than 5 months finally received grant for me an my family on 5th Mar.

ANZSCO:261111 - ICT BA
Visa lodge - 21st Sept 2017
CO Contact:1st Nov 2017
IP Pressed: 1st Nov 2017
Visa Processing Team: Adelaide
Visa grant: 5th March 2018
IED: 10th Aug 2018


----------



## shekharsince1986

Shail25 said:


> After a patient wait of more than 5 months finally received grant for me an my family on 5th Mar.
> 
> ANZSCO:261111 - ICT BA
> Visa lodge - 21st Sept 2017
> CO Contact:1st Nov 2017
> IP Pressed: 1st Nov 2017
> Visa Processing Team: Adelaide
> Visa grant: 5th March 2018
> IED: 10th Aug 2018


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shail25

Hopefully you are next


----------



## klusarun

Shail25 said:


> After a patient wait of more than 5 months finally received grant for me an my family on 5th Mar.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO:261111 - ICT BA
> 
> Visa lodge - 21st Sept 2017
> 
> CO Contact:1st Nov 2017
> 
> IP Pressed: 1st Nov 2017
> 
> Visa Processing Team: Adelaide
> 
> Visa grant: 5th March 2018
> 
> IED: 10th Aug 2018




Congrats


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

I have been waiting patiently but it appears now it is getting more difficult. I lodged on 29th Sep, and got a CO contact on 1st Dec, and IP pressed on 15th December.

I am really hoping the grant is around the corner.


----------



## shekharsince1986

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I have been waiting patiently but it appears now it is getting more difficult. I lodged on 29th Sep, and got a CO contact on 1st Dec, and IP pressed on 15th December.
> 
> I am really hoping the grant is around the corner.


Don't worry. I applied on 29th Sep too and had a CO contact on 13Nov. 

Keep Calm!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

MegaRiya said:


> U know what ... It took 4 months to get my US police clearance.. atlast they introduced online method few weeks ago ..


It is wonderful to know that US PCC is available online now, though it may not be of much use to me now. But, thanks for sharing this important piece of information.


----------



## singhj07

Direct Grant for my wife(offshore) and myself (onshore)
Applied EOI: 65 Points 15 September 2017
SOL Code: ICT262112
Invitation Received: 19 September 2017
Lodged: 24 September 2017 Uploaded All Docs except Medicals and PCC
Medicals: 27 September 2017
PCC: 10 October 2017
Direct Grant: 27 Feb 2018 

Thanks for your help. I am more than happy to help you guys.


----------



## Sd1982

sujitswaroop said:


> It is wonderful to know that US PCC is available online now, though it may not be of much use to me now. But, thanks for sharing this important piece of information.


If you have sent your fingerprints to the FBI after November 1st, 2017, you can email them and ask them to process your file granted that you sent it via trackable mail and make the payment online.


----------



## andreyx108b

singhj07 said:


> Direct Grant for my wife(offshore) and myself (onshore)
> Applied EOI: 65 Points 15 September 2017
> SOL Code: ICT262112
> Invitation Received: 19 September 2017
> Lodged: 24 September 2017 Uploaded All Docs except Medicals and PCC
> Medicals: 27 September 2017
> PCC: 10 October 2017
> Direct Grant: 27 Feb 2018
> 
> Thanks for your help. I am more than happy to help you guys.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I have been waiting patiently but it appears now it is getting more difficult. I lodged on 29th Sep, and got a CO contact on 1st Dec, and IP pressed on 15th December.
> 
> I am really hoping the grant is around the corner.


yes


----------



## tusharmodgil

pawanpreet_kaur said:


> I have been waiting patiently but it appears now it is getting more difficult. I lodged on 29th Sep, and got a CO contact on 1st Dec, and IP pressed on 15th December.
> 
> I am really hoping the grant is around the corner.


Was the CO contact related to your employment?
I have lodged on 05-Sep-2017 and neither CO contact nor EV.


----------



## Thinkerking

Is there anyone who received invitations for software engineer with 65 points.. i have applied on jun 2017 and still waiting for the invitations.? planning to write pte again..


----------



## Thinkerking

When can we expect the invitations for software engineers with 65 points?


----------



## klusarun

singhj07 said:


> Direct Grant for my wife(offshore) and myself (onshore)
> Applied EOI: 65 Points 15 September 2017
> SOL Code: ICT262112
> Invitation Received: 19 September 2017
> Lodged: 24 September 2017 Uploaded All Docs except Medicals and PCC
> Medicals: 27 September 2017
> PCC: 10 October 2017
> Direct Grant: 27 Feb 2018
> 
> Thanks for your help. I am more than happy to help you guys.




Congrats


----------



## gargn1420

mohitkashyap said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am starting my PR application for 189 visa. I am currently getting my documents in place. I have 70 points in total. Can someone share chances of getting PR for ICT Business Analyst skill at 70 points??
> 
> Should i try for 190 instead? Pls suggest. Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I would suggest applying both, as such 189 may take few months to get the invite, same time 190 also subjective and depends on the availability of the state quota so whatever may click first.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mohit for your reply...You seem to be in the same boat. Have you also applied for both?? does that mean I will have to pay for both visas separately??
Click to expand...


----------



## gargn1420

Shail25 said:


> After a patient wait of more than 5 months finally received grant for me an my family on 5th Mar.
> 
> ANZSCO:261111 - ICT BA
> Visa lodge - 21st Sept 2017
> CO Contact:1st Nov 2017
> IP Pressed: 1st Nov 2017
> Visa Processing Team: Adelaide
> Visa grant: 5th March 2018
> IED: 10th Aug 2018


Congrats Shail..

I am also planning to apply for ICT BA role. Can you please share your total points score?


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi... In form 80-
Part E – International travel / movements
18 Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

- looks like I don't have accurate details of few travels. Looking at passport confuses me even more. 
Is it mandatory to include every single trip of past 10 years ?
Anyone skipped before ?


----------



## chi204

MegaRiya said:


> Hi... In form 80-
> Part E – International travel / movements
> 18 Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> - looks like I don't have accurate details of few travels. Looking at passport confuses me even more.
> Is it mandatory to include every single trip of past 10 years ?
> Anyone skipped before ?




You are so excited of getting invited. Just calm down, your passport won’t be that confusing. You just have to match entry/exit dates of foreign countries with home country. They stamp here and there but definitely stamp 

Congratulations and best of luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roarsroar

Im planning to apply the 189 soon.
I want to inquire about my partner's requirements to get the 5 points. knowing that shes in the same occupancy as I am. (civil engineering). 
Does she need to submit the CDR also?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fmshihab

By the grace of ALLAH ALMIGHTY, I received the golden emails of grant. It was a direct grant after 5.5 months, without any CO contact or immi commencement email. The details is in my signature.

Thanks to the forum members for your valuable advice and discussion.


----------



## saikat

fmshihab said:


> By the grace of ALLAH ALMIGHTY, I received the golden emails of grant. It was a direct grant after 5.5 months, without any CO contact or immi commencement email. The details is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for your valuable advice and discussion.


Congratulations!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

chi204 said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... In form 80-
> Part E – International travel / movements
> 18 Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> - looks like I don't have accurate details of few travels. Looking at passport confuses me even more.
> Is it mandatory to include every single trip of past 10 years ?
> Anyone skipped before ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so excited of getting invited. Just calm down, your passport won’t be that confusing. You just have to match entry/exit dates of foreign countries with home country. They stamp here and there but definitely stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm not excited. I got invited from both NSW and VIC last week. I started form 80 before invitation because I'm going to try my luck for direct grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

MegaRiya said:


> I'm not excited. I got invited from both NSW and VIC last week. I started form 80 before invitation because I'm going to try my luck for direct grant.




In the midst of excitement Don’t forget form 1221 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

andreyx108b said:


> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not excited. I got invited from both NSW and VIC last week. I started form 80 before invitation because I'm going to try my luck for direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the midst of excitement Don’t forget form 1221
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ya filling that also but it's not hard like form 80. Once we fill form 80 I think it's easy to copy paste form 1221. 

I didn't get my answer though for form 80 travel history question here. 
Is it ok to miss few trip details ?


----------



## luvjd

MegaRiya said:


> Ya filling that also but it's not hard like form 80. Once we fill form 80 I think it's easy to copy paste form 1221.
> 
> I didn't get my answer though for form 80 travel history question here.
> Is it ok to miss few trip details ?


Try your best to submit as many as you can. Apart from your passport entries, you can look into your email for the tickets that you used to travel abroad. Just make sure you don't deliberately miss any details.
Now, if you don't have enough details for some of your trips, there is nothing you can do about it. But if someone can figure out a missed trip looking at your passport entries, that counts as deliberately hiding details.


----------



## debeash

gargn1420 said:


> Congrats Shail..
> 
> I am also planning to apply for ICT BA role. Can you please share your total points score?


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nish1234

luvjd said:


> Try your best to submit as many as you can. Apart from your passport entries, you can look into your email for the tickets that you used to travel abroad. Just make sure you don't deliberately miss any details.
> Now, if you don't have enough details for some of your trips, there is nothing you can do about it. But if someone can figure out a missed trip looking at your passport entries, that counts as deliberately hiding details.


Both myself and my spouse are heavy travelers had 200+lines in excel attachment (dates and countries travel), it was extremely difficult to get accurate info of all travel. So I put in a note in last/additional info section saying "Gathered from best of information from all sources old passports/tickets/meeting/invites/memory:. And did not attach all passport pages as some people had done in this forum, came to know about it later...
This was one of the 100s of things that worried me when grant was delayed. but no question came on this in my 2 CO contacts (have given details on the contacts in my previous post) Thankfully grant came through...


----------



## mandy2137

singhj07 said:


> Direct Grant for my wife(offshore) and myself (onshore)
> Applied EOI: 65 Points 15 September 2017
> SOL Code: ICT262112
> Invitation Received: 19 September 2017
> Lodged: 24 September 2017 Uploaded All Docs except Medicals and PCC
> Medicals: 27 September 2017
> PCC: 10 October 2017
> Direct Grant: 27 Feb 2018
> 
> Thanks for your help. I am more than happy to help you guys.


Congrats bro

My gf's job code is similar to your wife's. Lodged visa on 1st of Feb 2018 medical done 22nd of Feb

Just wanted to know..did your wife claim any experience points?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Nish1234 said:


> Both myself and my spouse are heavy travelers had 200+lines in excel attachment (dates and countries travel), it was extremely difficult to get accurate info of all travel. So I put in a note in last/additional info section saying "Gathered from best of information from all sources old passports/tickets/meeting/invites/memory:. And did not attach all passport pages as some people had done in this forum, came to know about it later...
> 
> This was one of the 100s of things that worried me when grant was delayed. but no question came on this in my 2 CO contacts (have given details on the contacts in my previous post) Thankfully grant came through...




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

Nish1234 said:


> Both myself and my spouse are heavy travelers had 200+lines in excel attachment (dates and countries travel), it was extremely difficult to get accurate info of all travel. So I put in a note in last/additional info section saying "Gathered from best of information from all sources old passports/tickets/meeting/invites/memory:. And did not attach all passport pages as some people had done in this forum, came to know about it later...
> This was one of the 100s of things that worried me when grant was delayed. but no question came on this in my 2 CO contacts (have given details on the contacts in my previous post) Thankfully grant came through...


Thanks, that does lighten my heart a bit. I had traveled within Europe many times but since it is Schengen Visa there was no stamping or anything of that sort and I cant think of any way to get the travel details. I just mentioned it in the Form 80 or 1221 (not sure which of these it was) that I had traveled but do not have the exact dates for the travel.

Also, I had not uploaded the passport entry pages. For those details I made an excel sheet entry of the dates of travel and mentioned them in the notes of 1221.


----------



## sujitswaroop

MegaRiya said:


> Hi... In form 80-
> Part E – International travel / movements
> 18 Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> - looks like I don't have accurate details of few travels. Looking at passport confuses me even more.
> Is it mandatory to include every single trip of past 10 years ?
> Anyone skipped before ?


I made an excel sheet and wrote down the dates as per the stamping in the passport and sorted based on dates. This definitely is possible, even though it is tedious.


----------



## saini.amandeep

Another worrying news...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tap-brakes-immigration-slow-house-prices.html

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

saini.amandeep said:


> Another worrying news...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tap-brakes-immigration-slow-house-prices.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just news.. don't worry!! Its someone's point of view not facts. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

shekharsince1986 said:


> Just news.. don't worry!! Its someone's point of view not facts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


all these adds up and yes, it will lead to some changes, i am pretty sure.


----------



## Gopsat

andreyx108b said:


> shekharsince1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just news.. don't worry!! Its someone's point of view not facts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> all these adds up and yes, it will lead to some changes, i am pretty sure.
Click to expand...

Have to wait and see if there is going to be any impact for already visa lodged applicants.


----------



## alex.alter

Received the grant notification yesterday. details are in the sig. Wishing everyone all the best  
op2:


----------



## austaspirant

alex.alter said:


> Received the grant notification yesterday. details are in the sig. Wishing everyone all the best


What was the CO contact buddy?


----------



## alex.alter

austaspirant said:


> What was the CO contact buddy?


to send the English scores through pte website


----------



## klusarun

alex.alter said:


> Received the grant notification yesterday. details are in the sig. Wishing everyone all the best
> 
> op2:




Congrats


----------



## SMR1

Wow ... congrats. .. I lodge my app for same cat 9th Oct 2017 ... still waiting ....


----------



## mitali241086

fmshihab said:


> By the grace of ALLAH ALMIGHTY, I received the golden emails of grant. It was a direct grant after 5.5 months, without any CO contact or immi commencement email. The details is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for your valuable advice and discussion.


Congratulations on your grant!! I have applied on 10 December and still no CO contact. Can you please let me know if you had uploaded medicals and PCC while submitting other documents? because I am applying through an agent and he is saying I should upload those only when CO asks for it. Your suggestion will be really helpful.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

mitali241086 said:


> Congratulations on your grant!! I have applied on 10 December and still no CO contact. Can you please let me know if you had uploaded medicals and PCC while submitting other documents? because I am applying through an agent and he is saying I should upload those only when CO asks for it. Your suggestion will be really helpful.


It's always beneficial to upload PCC and medicals beforehand. If the co contacts you, there might be an unnecessary delay in your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

gautamvbaindur said:


> It's always beneficial to upload PCC and medicals beforehand. If the co contacts you, there might be an unnecessary delay in your application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your suggestion...


----------



## skm4au

*189 Granted !*

Dear All,

Finally the moment has arrived and received the grant for Self, Wife and Kid today.

I checked in the morning around 8 AM but status was received but after an hour got the call from my agent around 9:30 AM that status is finalized.

I did not buy it and saw myself after logging into immi directly and there it was.

This forum has helped me emotionally a lot in times when i was weak with frustration of waiting endlessly.

Thank you all and wish you all get your grants soon.

Lastly, I also got my last update as 17th Nov. last weekend as most of you have and today it changed to 7th March.


----------



## tusharmodgil

Members,

Today my wife and I got the grant letter. It almost took 6 months to receive the grant after lodging application.
I only received immi commencement mail after lodging the visa and than direct grant.

From start to end, I got the complete information from this forum only and would be more than happy to help others also. 


ACS - 20-June-2016
EOI - 21-Jun-2016
PTE - 02-May-2017 (3rd attempt) 
Points - 70
Invitation - 26-Jul-2017
Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
ANZCODE - 261313
Grant - 07-Mar-2018
IED - 28-Aug-2018


----------



## haspy123

Wow... Congratulations to all who received their grant...very happy for you all.


----------



## debeash

alex.alter said:


> Received the grant notification yesterday. details are in the sig. Wishing everyone all the best
> op2:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

fmshihab said:


> By the grace of ALLAH ALMIGHTY, I received the golden emails of grant. It was a direct grant after 5.5 months, without any CO contact or immi commencement email. The details is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for your valuable advice and discussion.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Nish1234 said:


> Both myself and my spouse are heavy travelers had 200+lines in excel attachment (dates and countries travel), it was extremely difficult to get accurate info of all travel. So I put in a note in last/additional info section saying "Gathered from best of information from all sources old passports/tickets/meeting/invites/memory:. And did not attach all passport pages as some people had done in this forum, came to know about it later...
> This was one of the 100s of things that worried me when grant was delayed. but no question came on this in my 2 CO contacts (have given details on the contacts in my previous post) Thankfully grant came through...


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

skm4au said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally the moment has arrived and received the grant for Self, Wife and Kid today.
> 
> I checked in the morning around 8 AM but status was received but after an hour got the call from my agent around 9:30 AM that status is finalized.
> 
> I did not buy it and saw myself after logging into immi directly and there it was.
> 
> This forum has helped me emotionally a lot in times when i was weak with frustration of waiting endlessly.
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all get your grants soon.
> 
> Lastly, I also got my last update as 17th Nov. last weekend as most of you have and today it changed to 7th March.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

tusharmodgil said:


> Members,
> 
> Today my wife and I got the grant letter. It almost took 6 months to receive the grant after lodging application.
> I only received immi commencement mail after lodging the visa and than direct grant.
> 
> From start to end, I got the complete information from this forum only and would be more than happy to help others also.
> 
> 
> ACS - 20-June-2016
> EOI - 21-Jun-2016
> PTE - 02-May-2017 (3rd attempt)
> Points - 70
> Invitation - 26-Jul-2017
> Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
> Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
> ANZCODE - 261313
> Grant - 07-Mar-2018
> IED - 28-Aug-2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Congrats everyone who received the Grant today, i think in general now they are clearing September cases.


----------



## alex.alter

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thankss


----------



## alex.alter

klusarun said:


> Congrats


Thankss


----------



## hunterr

skm4au said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally the moment has arrived and received the grant for Self, Wife and Kid today.
> 
> I checked in the morning around 8 AM but status was received but after an hour got the call from my agent around 9:30 AM that status is finalized.
> 
> I did not buy it and saw myself after logging into immi directly and there it was.
> 
> This forum has helped me emotionally a lot in times when i was weak with frustration of waiting endlessly.
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all get your grants soon.
> 
> Lastly, I also got my last update as 17th Nov. last weekend as most of you have and today it changed to 7th March.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## hunterr

tusharmodgil said:


> Members,
> 
> Today my wife and I got the grant letter. It almost took 6 months to receive the grant after lodging application.
> I only received immi commencement mail after lodging the visa and than direct grant.
> 
> From start to end, I got the complete information from this forum only and would be more than happy to help others also.
> 
> 
> ACS - 20-June-2016
> EOI - 21-Jun-2016
> PTE - 02-May-2017 (3rd attempt)
> Points - 70
> Invitation - 26-Jul-2017
> Visa Lodged - 05-Sep-2017
> Immi commencement email - 11-Oct-2017
> ANZCODE - 261313
> Grant - 07-Mar-2018
> IED - 28-Aug-2018


Congratulations man. Happy to know that they are clearing the backlog.


----------



## klusarun

skm4au said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the moment has arrived and received the grant for Self, Wife and Kid today.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked in the morning around 8 AM but status was received but after an hour got the call from my agent around 9:30 AM that status is finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not buy it and saw myself after logging into immi directly and there it was.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has helped me emotionally a lot in times when i was weak with frustration of waiting endlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all get your grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I also got my last update as 17th Nov. last weekend as most of you have and today it changed to 7th March.




Congrats


----------



## klusarun

skm4au said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the moment has arrived and received the grant for Self, Wife and Kid today.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked in the morning around 8 AM but status was received but after an hour got the call from my agent around 9:30 AM that status is finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not buy it and saw myself after logging into immi directly and there it was.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has helped me emotionally a lot in times when i was weak with frustration of waiting endlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and wish you all get your grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I also got my last update as 17th Nov. last weekend as most of you have and today it changed to 7th March.




Congrats buddy


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)

Invite - 6th Sept
Lodged - 6th Sept
Immi Commencement Mail - 11th Oct
Employmnt Verf - 4th Dec
Grant - 7th March

Status was Received throughout.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> Immi Commencement Mail - 11th Oct
> Employmnt Verf - 4th Dec
> Grant - 7th March
> 
> Status was Received throughout.


Congrats. Can you tell what happened in EV? Did they call the referee mentioned in the RnR or someone else?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> Immi Commencement Mail - 11th Oct
> Employmnt Verf - 4th Dec
> Grant - 7th March
> 
> Status was Received throughout.




Congrats


----------



## bhagat.dabas

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Can you tell what happened in EV? Did they call the referee mentioned in the RnR or someone else?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The call was directly to Employer (Number on letter head). As there is no HR in government bodies in India, they talked to some admin officials after which they sent an email to official ID.


----------



## Gopsat

bhagat.dabas said:


> gautamvbaindur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Can you tell what happened in EV? Did they call the referee mentioned in the RnR or someone else?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The call was directly to Employer (Number on letter head). As there is no HR in government bodies in India, they talked to some admin officials after which they sent an email to official ID.
Click to expand...

Congrats...enjoy


----------



## debeash

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> Immi Commencement Mail - 11th Oct
> Employmnt Verf - 4th Dec
> Grant - 7th March
> 
> Status was Received throughout.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

Hi Everyone, i am happy to share that my 189 visa journey ends today. We received grant for our family today. I applied from USA (Indian national). My timelines are in my signature.


I would like to thank sultan_azam for taking time and writing detailed step by step guide for every step of the application process. 

Also like to thank Amazing Tiger for prompt and useful responses.

And this forum wouldn't be the same without our superstar newbienz, although i find some of his responses cocky  , he has the best intentions for people which is evident.... Thank you newbienz for your help to me and thousands others....

Now where does everyone who received grant graduate from here? Are there other threads to discuss relocation/seek jobs etc?


----------



## klusarun

american_desi said:


> Hi Everyone, i am happy to share that my 189 visa journey ends today. We received grant for our family today. I applied from USA (Indian national). My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank sultan_azam for taking time and writing detailed step by step guide for every step of the application process.
> 
> Also like to thank Amazing Tiger for prompt and useful responses.
> 
> And this forum wouldn't be the same without our superstar newbienz, although i find some of his responses cocky  , he has the best intentions for people which is evident.... Thank you newbienz for your help to me and thousands others....
> 
> Now where does everyone who received grant graduate from here? Are there other threads to discuss relocation/seek jobs etc?




Congrats buddy


----------



## gbedan

american_desi said:


> Hi Everyone, i am happy to share that my 189 visa journey ends today. We received grant for our family today. I applied from USA (Indian national). My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank sultan_azam for taking time and writing detailed step by step guide for every step of the application process.
> 
> Also like to thank Amazing Tiger for prompt and useful responses.
> 
> And this forum wouldn't be the same without our superstar newbienz, although i find some of his responses cocky  , he has the best intentions for people which is evident.... Thank you newbienz for your help to me and thousands others....
> 
> Now where does everyone who received grant graduate from here? Are there other threads to discuss relocation/seek jobs etc?[/QUOT]
> 
> Congratulations


----------



## rsp69

*189 granted!*

I just received my visa grant!
_(Refer timeline for more info)_

Just like my invite, I have an interesting story this time as well...
Yesterday, I composed an email addressed to my case officer, 
as it had been 3 months since I received a commencement email.
I saved it to my drafts and figured I would send it the next day (i.e. today).
Just now, at work, my manager and I were having a chat about 
how our business has been bought by new owners and how I might need a letter about it, to attach in my visa file.
After our chat, I went to my mailbox to edit the draft email and send it through.
Just then I saw something sitting in my inbox. It was my visa!

My world is so strange arty:
I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


----------



## icycool

Hi All,
I have uploaded customer reference for my onshore experience from my current project manager. In the current project I have been working as SME in the requirement phase, development lead in the build phase and now leading the team as test lead in testing phase as I am the one who has function understanding of the business. My manager has wrote these three as roles and all the responsibilities for SME, developer and functional testing.
I have applied with 261313 (software engineer) code, will the role of test lead can create any issue in visa outcome?
I am really worried and had a sleepless night and was coursing my self why I have uploaded the customer reference.
Can someone put some light on this.


----------



## AmazingTiger

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> I have uploaded customer reference for my onshore experience from my current project manager. In the current project I have been working as SME in the requirement phase, development lead in the build phase and now leading the team as test lead in testing phase as I am the one who has function understanding of the business. My manager has wrote these three as roles and all the responsibilities for SME, developer and functional testing.
> I have applied with 261313 (software engineer) code, will the role of test lead can create any issue in visa outcome?
> I am really worried and had a sleepless night and was coursing my self why I have uploaded the customer reference.
> Can someone put some light on this.


The name of a role is less relevant than the responsibilities of the role. I still do not understand what your question is. Are you worried you uploaded customer reference in place of a RnR/SD or are you worried the content in the uploaded doc is inaccurate ?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool

Hi AmazingTiger,
I am worried that they might say Test lead is not relevant to Software Engineer but to the software tester and reject my visa application.



AmazingTiger said:


> The name of a role is less relevant than the responsibilities of the role. I still do not understand what your question is. Are you worried you uploaded customer reference in place of a RnR/SD or are you worried the content in the uploaded doc is inaccurate ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

icycool said:


> Hi AmazingTiger,
> I am worried that they might say Test lead is not relevant to Software Engineer but to the software tester and reject my visa application.


Quoting from your post - "My manager has wrote these three as roles and all the responsibilities for SME, developer and functional testing"

So if he has written down the responsibilities of all three, you should be fine. A software engineer's responsibilities is a super set, and it includes what a testers responsibilities are per ACS guidelines IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

*Congratulations*



rsp69 said:


> I just received my visa grant!
> _(Refer timeline for more info)_
> 
> Just like my invite, I have an interesting story this time as well...
> Yesterday, I composed an email addressed to my case officer,
> as it had been 3 months since I received a commencement email.
> I saved it to my drafts and figured I would send it the next day (i.e. today).
> Just now, at work, my manager and I were having a chat about
> how our business has been bought by new owners and how I might need a letter about it, to attach in my visa file.
> After our chat, I went to my mailbox to edit the draft email and send it through.
> Just then I saw something sitting in my inbox. It was my visa!
> 
> My world is so strange arty:
> I wish you lot the very best and that you get your visas soon. Cheerio!


I had lodge on 10 October 2017 Andy received Immi commencement mail on 30 November but what is BVB YOU RECEIVED?


----------



## kinnu369

bhagat.dabas said:


> Happy to share that Finally, Me and my wife have rcvd Grant today (6 Months 2 Days)
> 
> Invite - 6th Sept
> Lodged - 6th Sept
> Immi Commencement Mail - 11th Oct
> Employmnt Verf - 4th Dec
> Grant - 7th March
> 
> Status was Received throughout.


Congrats 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

american_desi said:


> Hi Everyone, i am happy to share that my 189 visa journey ends today. We received grant for our family today. I applied from USA (Indian national). My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank sultan_azam for taking time and writing detailed step by step guide for every step of the application process.
> 
> Also like to thank Amazing Tiger for prompt and useful responses.
> 
> And this forum wouldn't be the same without our superstar newbienz, although i find some of his responses cocky  , he has the best intentions for people which is evident.... Thank you newbienz for your help to me and thousands others....
> 
> Now where does everyone who received grant graduate from here? Are there other threads to discuss relocation/seek jobs etc?


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool

Thanks AmazingTiger,
Now I am bit relaxed. 


AmazingTiger said:


> Quoting from your post - "My manager has wrote these three as roles and all the responsibilities for SME, developer and functional testing"
> 
> So if he has written down the responsibilities of all three, you should be fine. A software engineer's responsibilities is a super set, and it includes what a testers responsibilities are per ACS guidelines IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Hello, I am waiting for the visa Grant, got a CO contact on 6th Feb and IP pressed with he required documents.
My query is, recently my manager has changed in current job and the manager who signed the R&R letter on company letter head has left. Can someone guide as what should be done in this case and does it fall under change in circumstancs.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## familiarh

Hello All,

With God's grace and elderly blessings I would like to share this fantastic news with you all that I got grant for myself my wife and 3 kids today. It was a long journey requiring patience. Finally the wait is over. Details are in my signature. I thank all the forum members for helping me during the time and please feel free to contact me in case anyone needs help on the process. Though not an expert but will try to give best suggestion.

Thank you all once again and all the best to all who are waiting.


----------



## jamesjihin88

familiarh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With God's grace and elderly blessings I would like to share this fantastic news with you all that I got grant for myself my wife and 3 kids today. It was a long journey requiring patience. Finally the wait is over. Details are in my signature. I thank all the forum members for helping me during the time and please feel free to contact me in case anyone needs help on the process. Though not an expert but will try to give best suggestion.
> 
> Thank you all once again and all the best to all who are waiting.


All the best !!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## familiarh

jamesjihin88 said:


> All the best !!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrpritz

familiarh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With God's grace and elderly blessings I would like to share this fantastic news with you all that I got grant for myself my wife and 3 kids today. It was a long journey requiring patience. Finally the wait is over. Details are in my signature. I thank all the forum members for helping me during the time and please feel free to contact me in case anyone needs help on the process. Though not an expert but will try to give best suggestion.
> 
> Thank you all once again and all the best to all who are waiting.


Hi all. Pls suggest how to check aignatures. I am using my phone to access expat forum.
I logged visa on 09 sep.
Got CO contact on 24 oct for more employment related docs.
Reverted to CO on 15 Nov.
Now waiting with no EV so far.


----------



## luvjd

hrpritz said:


> Hi all. Pls suggest how to check aignatures. I am using my phone to access expat forum.
> I logged visa on 09 sep.
> Got CO contact on 24 oct for more employment related docs.
> Reverted to CO on 15 Nov.
> Now waiting with no EV so far.


You want to create a signature for yourself or check other's signature?

In order to create your own signature, I think you need to post a specific number of posts.

To view other's signature, try login from PC browser.


----------



## 2nd12th

luvjd said:


> You want to create a signature for yourself or check other's signature?
> 
> In order to create your own signature, I think you need to post a specific number of posts.
> 
> To view other's signature, try login from PC browser.


No you don't have to, just follow this link for recent update. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2017-2018/fullscreen

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

familiarh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With God's grace and elderly blessings I would like to share this fantastic news with you all that I got grant for myself my wife and 3 kids today. It was a long journey requiring patience. Finally the wait is over. Details are in my signature. I thank all the forum members for helping me during the time and please feel free to contact me in case anyone needs help on the process. Though not an expert but will try to give best suggestion.
> 
> Thank you all once again and all the best to all who are waiting.




Congrats


----------



## nabzz

so 13 grants reported on immitracker for today......theyve started the november co contacts and immicommencement mails......hoping for the best...


----------



## ajay1558

familiarh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With God's grace and elderly blessings I would like to share this fantastic news with you all that I got grant for myself my wife and 3 kids today. It was a long journey requiring patience. Finally the wait is over. Details are in my signature. I thank all the forum members for helping me during the time and please feel free to contact me in case anyone needs help on the process. Though not an expert but will try to give best suggestion.
> 
> Thank you all once again and all the best to all who are waiting.


Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

Gopsat said:


> Have to wait and see if there is going to be any impact for already visa lodged applicants.




There wont be. Once you lodge, you are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

Hey Guys- I have a question regarding RRV

I received grant in 7th March 2018, below is what i see in the letter...


Must not arrive after 07 March 2023
Length of stay Indefinite from the date of each arrival
Travel Unlimited until 07 March 2023. For travel after
this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:

What happens after 7 mar 2023? what is Resident return visa? how long would that be valid for? I may not be immediately be able to relocate to Australia, hence i want to understand what happens 5yrs after grant...


----------



## perfect_devil

american_desi said:


> Hey Guys- I have a question regarding RRV
> 
> I received grant in 7th March 2018, below is what i see in the letter...
> 
> 
> Must not arrive after 07 March 2023
> Length of stay Indefinite from the date of each arrival
> Travel Unlimited until 07 March 2023. For travel after
> this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:
> 
> What happens after 7 mar 2023? what is Resident return visa? how long would that be valid for? I may not be immediately be able to relocate to Australia, hence i want to understand what happens 5yrs after grant...


Congrats on your grant! That means they have waived off your initial entry date. You are free to enter Auz anytime from now on till last date specified.


----------



## AbhayJha

alex.alter said:


> to send the English scores through pte website


I too lodged on 15 oct and got CO contact on 6th dec, replied back on same day. Co contact was for PTE score which was already there. Could you please tell me the date when you got CO contact for the same? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi

prashantpratik said:


> Congrats on your grant! That means they have waived off your initial entry date. You are free to enter Auz anytime from now on till last date specified.


Sorry, i should have provided all the details. Below is what i see.

Visa duration and travel
Date of grant 07 March 2018
For first entry, arrive by 14 September 2018
Must not arrive after 07 March 2023
Length of stay Indefinite from the date of each arrival
Travel Unlimited until 07 March 2023. For travel after
this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:
Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)

This means i MUST make first entry before 14 September 2018 correct? is there any limit how long one must stay when you make the first entry?


----------



## hrpritz

Hi all, can any one please suggest how to call dibp from India to check status of my file. It has been more than 6 months now.


----------



## perfect_devil

american_desi said:


> Sorry, i should have provided all the details. Below is what i see.
> 
> Visa duration and travel
> Date of grant 07 March 2018
> For first entry, arrive by 14 September 2018
> Must not arrive after 07 March 2023
> Length of stay Indefinite from the date of each arrival
> Travel Unlimited until 07 March 2023. For travel after
> this date, apply for a Resident Return visa:
> Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)
> 
> This means i MUST make first entry before 14 September 2018 correct? is there any limit how long one must stay when you make the first entry?


Yes that's correct. You can return back any time after you have crossed the immigration in Australia.


----------



## sabhishek982

hrpritz said:


> Hi all. Pls suggest how to check aignatures. I am using my phone to access expat forum.
> I logged visa on 09 sep.
> Got CO contact on 24 oct for more employment related docs.
> Reverted to CO on 15 Nov.
> Now waiting with no EV so far.


Hi,

What documents CO asked for?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

ndhankher said:


> Hello, I am waiting for the visa Grant, got a CO contact on 6th Feb and IP pressed with he required documents.
> My query is, recently my manager has changed in current job and the manager who signed the R&R letter on company letter head has left. Can someone guide as what should be done in this case and does it fall under change in circumstancs.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What was CO contact for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

sabhishek982 said:


> What was CO contact for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


For PF related documents as a proof of employment. Can any suggest please what should be done if manager is changed and how to inform DIBP,is it through form 1022?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

ndhankher said:


> For PF related documents as a proof of employment. Can any suggest please what should be done if manager is changed and how to inform DIBP,is it through form 1022?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

Hi guys - I have a query.

During AHC employment verification, do they just verify my uploaded documents(including SD) with my employer or do they also tell my employer about the occupation code for which I have applied Visa for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabuPorora

Anybody in this forum got grant having CO contact in December 2017? As per tracker last grant for CO contact is 28/11/2017


----------



## kevinishining

You can return on the same day after making an entry. No minimum stay required.


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Hi,

First post on this forum. 

Just wanted to ask if anyone here who lodged for the SOL 263111 recently (in the last 6 -7 months) and gotten a grant?

My details are as following:

*SOL#* 263111
*Members:* Me + Wife
*Visa:* 189 
*Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
*Medical:* 5th September
*First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + PCC + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
*Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
*Grant:* Waiting

*P.S Team:* Adelaide

Two more question:
1. Form 80 had everything that they have in Character Statutory then why the need for it separately? Is it because Character Certificate has requirement of being notarized?
2. Since they have asked for character declaration after 4 months of initial contact regarding employment, does that mean EV has been done?

Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## hshssuresh

Dear All,
I am facing one tricky situation.
I am filling 190 visa application form and after entering section 4/17 and clicking next button, it moves directly to section 6/17 and doesn't show section 5/17. Have anyone faced similar situation. 
Please let me know and what needs to be done from my end?
Do I need to check with DIBP, if so, please share contact details/link.

Thanks
Suresh


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi,

I am preparing documents for my partner. I am not claiming any partner points.
Can you confirm if the below documents are fine or if any other documents are required.
1. Form 80
2. Form 1221
3. PCC
4. Health tests
5. Marriage certificate.
6. Passport (includes spouse name ).
7. Joint bank account statement.
8. 15 years of functional English proof (10 years of school and 5 years of college ).
9. Government identity card ( Aadhar in this case).
10. Birth certificate

Anything you else that I have missed ? Do I need to submit the marks card of 10th and graduation along with medium of instruction proof ?


----------



## fmshihab

mitali241086 said:


> Congratulations on your grant!! I have applied on 10 December and still no CO contact. Can you please let me know if you had uploaded medicals and PCC while submitting other documents? because I am applying through an agent and he is saying I should upload those only when CO asks for it. Your suggestion will be really helpful.



Thanks.
You should upload all the necessary document, including medicals and PCC to make your processing faster. Do not wait for the CO contact, it will delay your grant.
Best wishes.


----------



## mhr123

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing documents for my partner. I am not claiming any partner points.
> Can you confirm if the below documents are fine or if any other documents are required.
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 3. PCC
> 4. Health tests
> 5. Marriage certificate.
> 6. Passport (includes spouse name ).
> 7. Joint bank account statement.
> 8. 15 years of functional English proof (10 years of school and 5 years of college ).
> 9. Government identity card ( Aadhar in this case).
> 10. Birth certificate
> 
> Anything you else that I have missed ? Do I need to submit the marks card of 10th and graduation along with medium of instruction proof ?


Perfect


----------



## hrpritz

hrpritz said:


> Hi all, can any one please suggest how to call dibp from India to check status of my file. It has been more than 6 months now.


Hi Can anyone suggest how to call or write to DIBP....


----------



## Madhu.n31

Hi All,

SOL# 261313
Members: Me + Wife+2 kids
Visa: 189 
Visa Lodged: 31st July 2017
Medical: 10 August 2017
PCC: 02 August 2017
First CO Contact: 20 December 2017 (Requested for additional proof of wedding)
Grant: Waiting

Can anyone please suggest why such long wait times, as i see people getting grant even who has applied in September 2017.

Thanks


----------



## Satty106

mhr123 said:


> Perfect


Is joint bank account mandatory?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Satty106 said:


> Is joint bank account mandatory?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have not submitted in my case....have not heard about it.


----------



## mohitkashyap

GUNBUN said:


> I have not submitted in my case....have not heard about it.


Actually, it depends, I know few of my friends who already got PR for them they have not even submitted salary slip or any tax document and neither CO asked them..but if you have it with you then submit it for safe side.


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Madhu.n31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SOL# 261313
> Members: Me + Wife+2 kids
> Visa: 189
> Visa Lodged: 31st July 2017
> Medical: 10 August 2017
> PCC: 02 August 2017
> First CO Contact: 20 December 2017 (Requested for additional proof of wedding)
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> Can anyone please suggest why such long wait times, as i see people getting grant even who has applied in September 2017.
> 
> Thanks


Right, I was worried about the same thing. I see everywhere that people that applied in October are getting it. I think it has got to do with different SOLs having different strict level or something (just my conjecture).

P.S:

SOL# 263111
Members: Me + Wife
Visa: 189 
Visa Lodged: 3rd September (front loaded)
Medical: 5th September
First CO Contact: 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + PCC + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
Second CO Contact: 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
Grant: Waiting

P.S Team: Adelaide


----------



## nabzz

Any grants today? Immitracker is completely empty for today.


----------



## sikkandar

Madhu.n31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> SOL# 261313
> Members: Me + Wife+2 kids
> Visa: 189
> Visa Lodged: 31st July 2017
> Medical: 10 August 2017
> PCC: 02 August 2017
> First CO Contact: 20 December 2017 (Requested for additional proof of wedding)
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> Can anyone please suggest why such long wait times, as i see people getting grant even who has applied in September 2017.
> 
> Thanks


Did you upload marriage certificate? 
What are all the additional documents you have uploaded to prove your marriage?


----------



## Madhu.n31

Hi,

We have submitted marriage certificate initially with all the documents. Additionally to query we have submitted some of our wedding pics and family pics with kids.

Thanks


----------



## Kamal 474

UsamaWaheed said:


> Right, I was worried about the same thing. I see everywhere that people that applied in October are getting it. I think it has got to do with different SOLs having different strict level or something (just my conjecture).
> 
> P.S:
> 
> SOL# 263111
> Members: Me + Wife
> Visa: 189
> Visa Lodged: 3rd September (front loaded)
> Medical: 5th September
> First CO Contact: 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + PCC + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> Second CO Contact: 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> P.S Team: Adelaide


 hello,, it has nothing to do with occupation


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Wanted to ask if anyone here who lodged for the SOL 263111 recently (in the last 6 -7 months) and gotten a grant?

My details are as following:

SOL# 263111
Members: Me + Wife
Visa: 189 
Visa Lodged: 3rd September (front loaded)
Medical: 5th September
First CO Contact: 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + PCC + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
Second CO Contact: 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
Grant: Waiting

P.S Team: Adelaide

Two more question:
1. Form 80 had everything that they have in Character Statutory then why the need for it separately? Is it because Character Certificate has requirement of being notarized?
2. Since they have asked for character declaration after 4 months of initial contact regarding employment, does that mean EV has been done?

Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> First post on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if anyone here who lodged for the SOL 263111 recently (in the last 6 -7 months) and gotten a grant?
> 
> 
> 
> My details are as following:
> 
> 
> 
> *SOL#* 263111
> 
> *Members:* Me + Wife
> 
> *Visa:* 189
> 
> *Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
> 
> *Medical:* 5th September
> 
> *First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + PCC + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> 
> *Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> 
> *Grant:* Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S Team:* Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Two more question:
> 
> 1. Form 80 had everything that they have in Character Statutory then why the need for it separately? Is it because Character Certificate has requirement of being notarized?
> 
> 2. Since they have asked for character declaration after 4 months of initial contact regarding employment, does that mean EV has been done?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help in advance.




Grant does not depend on anzsco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

andreyx108b said:


> Grant does not depend on anzsco


Thanks for the reply. Can you kindly help/share your opinions to the other two questions as well?

1. Form 80 had everything that they have in Character Statutory then why the need for it separately? Is it because Character Certificate has requirement of being notarized?

2. Since they have asked for character declaration after 4 months of initial contact regarding employment, does that mean EV has been done?

Thanks
______________________________________________________
SOL# 263111
Members: Me + Wife
Visa: 189 
Visa Lodged: 3rd September (front loaded)
Medical: 5th September
First CO Contact: 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + PCC + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
Second CO Contact: 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
Grant: Waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

UsamaWaheed said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you kindly help/share your opinions to the other two questions as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Form 80 had everything that they have in Character Statutory then why the need for it separately? Is it because Character Certificate has requirement of being notarized?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Since they have asked for character declaration after 4 months of initial contact regarding employment, does that mean EV has been done?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> SOL# 263111
> 
> Members: Me + Wife
> 
> Visa: 189
> 
> Visa Lodged: 3rd September (front loaded)
> 
> Medical: 5th September
> 
> First CO Contact: 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + PCC + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> 
> Second CO Contact: 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> 
> Grant: Waiting




1. I would guess so.
2.not necessarily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Kamal 474 said:


> hello,, it has nothing to do with occupation




The Halo created by members saying “ nothing to do with ANSCO” is the worse thing

Occupation code do matter, its immediate requirement, demand etc everything matters

Could you give me a trend where occupation code never mattered and doesn’t make any difference in grants!

Did you see a full of Horse breeders getting grants like ICT ?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

JP Mosa said:


> The Halo created by members saying “ nothing to do with ANSCO” is the worse thing
> 
> Occupation code do matter, its immediate requirement, demand etc everything matters
> 
> Could you give me a trend where occupation code never mattered and doesn’t make any difference in grants!
> 
> Did you see a full of Horse breeders getting grants like ICT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess occupation does matter during EOI phase, then after it all depends on personal documentation and your luck( case officer). And how dare you expect the shower of grant for horse breeder like the ICT, as U know that there are very very few applicants for horse breeder compare to ICT.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

JP Mosa said:


> The Halo created by members saying “ nothing to do with ANSCO” is the worse thing
> 
> Occupation code do matter, its immediate requirement, demand etc everything matters
> 
> Could you give me a trend where occupation code never mattered and doesn’t make any difference in grants!
> 
> Did you see a full of Horse breeders getting grants like ICT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would disagree with this. They are screening these occupations at Invite stage i.e. the invitations are sent only to the necessary/required occupations...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

Hi, Whether CO contacts will it be from adelaide only as i have seen most of the cases in this forum it is processed from one office. Is it that adelaide is centralised office for processing applications.
Regards
Ajay


----------



## dhiva_p05

ajay1558 said:


> Hi, Whether CO contacts will it be from adelaide only as i have seen most of the cases in this forum it is processed from one office. Is it that adelaide is centralised office for processing applications.
> Regards
> Ajay


During first quarter of 2017, I ve noticed that the Brisbane team was actively processing...after that, it almost disappeared...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

2nd12th said:


> I guess occupation does matter during EOI phase, then after it all depends on personal documentation and your luck( case officer). And how dare you expect the shower of grant for horse breeder like the ICT, as U know that there are very very few applicants for horse breeder compare to ICT.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Just gave an example
Your guess is your opinion
Could you tell me how many for horse breeders granted and why the invited are far far less compared to set X number

I am not bothered what ppl say
Did you have any confirmation from DHA saying one’s Occupation code matters till EOI or Invite, later during process occupation is not at all matter!

Anticipations can be many


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

dhiva_p05 said:


> I would disagree with this. They are screening these occupations at Invite stage i.e. the invitations are sent only to the necessary/required occupations...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




I am not seeking somebody agreement on this

One is free to assume what they like

Anticipations and guess work remain until someone from DHA clarifies the doubts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

JP Mosa said:


> The Halo created by members saying “ nothing to do with ANSCO” is the worse thing
> 
> Occupation code do matter, its immediate requirement, demand etc everything matters
> 
> Could you give me a trend where occupation code never mattered and doesn’t make any difference in grants!
> 
> Did you see a full of Horse breeders getting grants like ICT ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree as well, simply demand and supply chain. I see software engineers getting the grants in a few days to 1 or 2 months and I have seen a lot of 263111 waiting 4-8 months to get it.


----------



## SMR1

Guys ! I m waiting for my grant since last 5 months 261313.


----------



## JP Mosa

UsamaWaheed said:


> I agree as well, simply demand and supply chain. I see software engineers getting the grants in a few days to 1 or 2 months and I have seen a lot of 263111 waiting 4-8 months to get it.




Main thing is ANZSCO in my opinion,

Less demand, thought to be flagged, regional requirement since they concentrate more on Regionals than Cosmos

Other than cities, ICT, SW ppl find nil jobs in regionals where as other occupations are spread over regionals but ppl who flow in would love to remain in cities.



Some of my views




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

JP Mosa said:


> Just gave an example
> Your guess is your opinion
> Could you tell me how many for horse breeders granted and why the invited are far far less compared to set X number
> 
> I am not bothered what ppl say
> Did you have any confirmation from DHA saying one’s Occupation code matters till EOI or Invite, later during process occupation is not at all matter!
> 
> Anticipations can be many
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, anticipation can be many and truely this thread is full of anticipation and guess that come from sort of past experience. And you know It's common sense man for why there are lesser applicants for horse breeders. Just take an example for your country, how many people are professionally skilled for horse breeding who can be eligible for 189 visa. Based on the trend what I believe is occupation doesn't matter. They are basically taking almost same time for all occupation with some exception. But U might be right too. Who knows? Immigration itself is a mystery. So no point to argue. Let's finger crossed; we all are granted on time.,,,

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

2nd12th said:


> Exactly, anticipation can be many and truely this thread is full of anticipation and guess that come from sort of past experience. And you know It's common sense man for why there are lesser applicants for horse breeders. Just take an example for your country, how many people are professionally skilled for horse breeding who can be eligible for 189 visa. Based on the trend what I believe is occupation doesn't matter. They are basically taking almost same time for all occupation with some exception. But U might be right too. Who knows? Immigration itself is a mystery. So no point to argue. Let's finger crossed; we all are granted on time.,,,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Which commonsense ,you are talking about?
Horse breeders are more in west than your or my country.
Whatever your opinion is not mine.
I said,I gave an example, if you wanna linger around, I am no one to say "NO"

Anyways, keep guessing.

Good luck


----------



## pitamdli

Hi Seniors,

Kindly advise, one of my kid passport is pending renewal (already applied for it). So the current passport is canceled.
However while we are waiting for the new passport, time is running out. And i think its better to lodge with the old passport number of my kid.
How can i later update the CO of the new passport number? Does it cause any issues? How to go about this??

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa

pitamdli said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Kindly advise, one of my kid passport is pending renewal (already applied for it). So the current passport is canceled.
> However while we are waiting for the new passport, time is running out. And i think its better to lodge with the old passport number of my kid.
> How can i later update the CO of the new passport number? Does it cause any issues? How to go about this??
> 
> Thanks



You can wait till you get your kid's new pp and apply
I think, there is no point in applying with cancelled PP.

Applying with cancelled PP ,later updating DHA is not recommended in my opinion

Good luck


----------



## 2nd12th

JP Mosa said:


> Which commonsense ,you are talking about?
> Horse breeders are more in west than your or my country.
> Whatever your opinion is not mine.
> I said,I gave an example, if you wanna linger around, I am no one to say "NO"
> 
> Anyways, keep guessing.
> 
> Good luck


Check this link for your information and see why you don't see any grant for horse breeder. Zero application for 4196 ceiling
https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Horse-Breeder/121316.htm

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

2nd12th said:


> Check this link for your information and see why you don't see any grant for horse breeder. Zero application for 4196 ceiling
> https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Horse-Breeder/121316.htm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




I am aware of all these so called guess work

Check for all available occupations

You get 100s of articles in google


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

JP Mosa said:


> I am aware of all these so called guess work
> 
> Check for all available occupations
> 
> You get 100s of articles in google
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So whats your take on the mechanical occupation? How long is it taking them to give grants for 233512?


----------



## hrpritz

Hi all, can any one please suggest how to call dibp from India to check status of my file. It has been more than 6 months now.


----------



## JP Mosa

nabzz said:


> So whats your take on the mechanical occupation? How long is it taking them to give grants for 233512?




I have no idea how DHA working on grants
Many changes occurred which are not easily comprehensible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

So no grants today at all on immitracker. these 2 days have been really slow in terms of grants.


----------



## UsamaWaheed

nabzz said:


> So no grants today at all on immitracker. these 2 days have been really slow in terms of grants.


I might be wrong but I think DIBP doesn't work over the weekend [Saturday & Sunday].


----------



## perfect_devil

hrpritz said:


> Hi all, can any one please suggest how to call dibp from India to check status of my file. It has been more than 6 months now.


I would recommend not to call them now. They have increased their processing time limit to 9-12 months now. Better to have patience and wait.


----------



## austimmiacnt

Guys no point of heated debates and arguments as it won’t benefit anyone. We all come here to relieve our stress and seek help from each other .
Regarding the topic, it is my general observation that some occupations are more in demand and hence they are getting grants much quicker. But it doesn’t mean others won’t get grant. There is just more waiting period for some occupation. Again it is just my observation and it can be wrong also. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

UsamaWaheed said:


> I might be wrong but I think DIBP doesn't work over the weekend [Saturday & Sunday].


They do tend to issue grants on Saturdays as well. Theyre usually less than normal weekdays but they are issued. This weekend (Friday and Saturday) has been really slow, with just 3 grants recorded on immitracker.


----------



## UsamaWaheed

nabzz said:


> They do tend to issue grants on Saturdays as well. Theyre usually less than normal weekdays but they are issued. This weekend (Friday and Saturday) has been really slow, with just 3 grants recorded on immitracker.


Oh I didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## baruazone

*Processing timelines*

Is everyone now able to see the processing timelines as 9-12 months in your Immiaccount or is it person specific? Please share your input.

Thx


----------



## osamapervez

baruazone said:


> Is everyone now able to see the processing timelines as 9-12 months or it is person specific. Please share your input.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx




Mines the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

baruazone said:


> Is everyone now able to see the processing timelines as 9-12 months or it is person specific. Please share your input.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx




It’s for everyone. Global processing time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

Is it possible to get the grant before this time line ???


----------



## UsamaWaheed

SMR1 said:


> Is it possible to get the grant before this time line ???


Yes. If you visit the DHA website the words they use are:

By 9 Months: 75 per cent of applications processed
By 12 Months: 90 per cent of applications processed

So yes they issue before this timeline and in some cases even beyond the defined end timeline. 

Snapshot from DHA as below:


----------



## andreyx108b

SMR1 said:


> Is it possible to get the grant before this time line ???




Which one?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qawi

Just checked ImmiTracker. Looks like they are currently giving grants on application lodged in September last year. The average days between lodgement and grant day is around 150 to 200 days. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Mir0

Any good news?


----------



## smaikap

qawi said:


> Just checked ImmiTracker. Looks like they are currently giving grants on application lodged in September last year. The average days between lodgement and grant day is around 150 to 200 days.
> What do you guys think?


What perplexes me so much is, why there is no movement for applicants who lodged their visa post-September? Are they all submitting CO-contact-proof documents or is there any deliberate slow down from DIBP for applicants post-September? Or is it that those post-September applicants who are being contacted by CO are not here or on immitracker?

This is probably my anxiety talking, but what do you guys think ?


----------



## Shyam_Sundar

Hi Folks,

I have different names in several documents. Should i submit affidavit to prove that i'm same person with different names. If so, can someone please send me template for reference.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

smaikap said:


> What perplexes me so much is, why there is no movement for applicants who lodged their visa post-September? Are they all submitting CO-contact-proof documents or is there any deliberate slow down from DIBP for applicants post-September? Or is it that those post-September applicants who are being contacted by CO are not here or on immitracker?
> 
> This is probably my anxiety talking, but what do you guys think ?


Going by the way things are moving as of now, coupled with the immigration hue and cry in Australia and proposed changes in immigration, I think they're deliberately delaying the process. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

*SA state holiday*

Just found out that 12/3 is a state holiday in Adelaide. No wonder no report of grant /CO contact. 

This Saturday, 17/3 Will be their state election day.


----------



## 2nd12th

It's public holiday in 4 states today i.e Capital Territory, South Australia, Tasmania and Victoria. It might be the reason for no grant Monday









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsharma

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have different names in several documents. Should i submit affidavit to prove that i'm same person with different names. If so, can someone please send me template for reference.


You need to submit the affidavit to prove that all these names are of same person.
Go to your nearest court, lawyers have the standard template with them.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalM

Hi , I find that for some of the boarders there has been contact from CO to " send the English scores through pte website" , may I know what is the procedure for same , I just want to avoid CO contact though I have uploaded the result plus I have conformation email from Pearson stating they have shared result with DIBP. Thank you.


----------



## shekharsince1986

vishalM said:


> Hi , I find that for some of the boarders there has been contact from CO to " send the English scores through pte website" , may I know what is the procedure for same , I just want to avoid CO contact though I have uploaded the result plus I have conformation email from Pearson stating they have shared result with DIBP. Thank you.


If CO is going to ask, he/she will do it anyways. There have been so many instances where CO is going to ask for the same document you already have uploaded. You can't do much about avoiding CO contact. It is all a-luck game now.  So, good luck!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.alter

anybody know what the Immicard is ? Do we have to get that once the PR is granted ?


----------



## alex.alter

alex.alter said:


> anybody know what the Immicard is ? Do we have to get that once the PR is granted ?


nvm. found the answer. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/1370490-alternate-immicard.html


----------



## american_desi

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have different names in several documents. Should i submit affidavit to prove that i'm same person with different names. If so, can someone please send me template for reference.


Template for an affidavit is different by country. Any standard affidavit of India should suffice. Google is your friend here. In India, getting an affidavit on stamp paper (100rs value) is a good idea and signed in front of a notary.

If you have different names, an affidavit proving same/similar name is a must! Otherwise a CO contact is very likely, asking for PCC with each of these names.


----------



## ankur14

*Need Help on ACS*

Going to start Australia PR, details are as below:

My Profile:
Age - 28
Edu - B.Tech (ECE)
Exp - 5 years and 7 months (3 years & 7 months with Services company & 2 years with Product Company)
Job Role - MS SQL development, MSBI, Data Migration, Reporting, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Worked in UK for <4 months
PTE/IELTS - Yet to give

Wife Profile:
Age - 29
Edu - BCA+MCA
Exp - 5 years with Services company (No company changes)
Job Role - VBA Developer, MS Excel/Access, MS SQL development, MSBI, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Trained in MSBI. Microsoft certified with 3 certificates. Worked in UK for >6 months
PTE/IELTS - Yet to give

My wife would be primary applicant, points are
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
Language - 10(considering least)
Partner Skill - 5
190 nominated - 5
Total - 189(65), 190(70)

We are planning to start ACS by end of this month. Please can you help us by matching the ANZSCO codes (i think it should be 2613 category) and share the process of getting affidavit if we do not get experience letter from our companies. 
Also please advise if we should go for agent (Abhinav Outsourcing Pvt. Ltd. or Phoenix Global Resettlement Services) or do by ourselves.


----------



## Sd1982

gautamvbaindur said:


> Going by the way things are moving as of now, coupled with the immigration hue and cry in Australia and proposed changes in immigration, I think they're deliberately delaying the process.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link on DHA website where they say that they have deliberately slowed the processing of applications because of proposed changes to immigration?


----------



## mhr123

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have different names in several documents. Should i submit affidavit to prove that i'm same person with different names. If so, can someone please send me template for reference.


This is what i submitted and it was accepted... show this to ur Advocate and get him signed on Rs 20 stamp paper.

AFFIDAVIT CUM DECLARATION


I, [Passport Name] born on: DOB s/o Father Name residing at Address – India do hereby solemnly affirm and declare as follows :-
1)	That I am Indian citizen by birth.
2)	That my actual and real name is [Passport Name] which is mentioned in my passport no:XXXXXX and Unique Identification Authority of India (UIDAI) – National ID Card No: 12345612.
3)	That my name has been has been spelt in some document as [Incorrect Name in Certificate] You can add further details if needed
4)	That [Passport Name] and [Incorrect Name in Certificate] is same and one person, that is myself.
5)	That the above statements are true and correct and I have nothing misstated or concealed any material fact therein if found any statement false or incorrect I shall be sole responsible for the same.
I swear this affidavit to confirm my above statements and to produce the same before the authority concerned.

Verification:
The statements made above are true to the best of my knowledge, belief and information and I sign this today at [Place] – India.

Identified by Deponent 
Advocate Name Known to me
Advocate, 
Advocate.


----------



## perfect_devil

ankur14 said:


> Going to start Australia PR, details are as below:
> 
> My Profile:
> Age - 28
> Edu - B.Tech (ECE)
> Exp - 5 years and 7 months (3 years & 7 months with Services company & 2 years with Product Company)
> Job Role - MS SQL development, MSBI, Data Migration, Reporting, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Worked in UK for <4 months
> PTE/IELTS - Yet to give
> 
> Wife Profile:
> Age - 29
> Edu - BCA+MCA
> Exp - 5 years with Services company (No company changes)
> Job Role - VBA Developer, MS Excel/Access, MS SQL development, MSBI, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Trained in MSBI. Microsoft certified with 3 certificates. Worked in UK for >6 months
> PTE/IELTS - Yet to give
> 
> My wife would be primary applicant, points are
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> Language - 10(considering least)
> Partner Skill - 5
> 190 nominated - 5
> Total - 189(65), 190(70)
> 
> We are planning to start ACS by end of this month. Please can you help us by matching the ANZSCO codes (i think it should be 2613 category) and share the process of getting affidavit if we do not get experience letter from our companies.
> Also please advise if we should go for agent (Abhinav Outsourcing Pvt. Ltd. or Phoenix Global Resettlement Services) or do by ourselves.


Hi Ankur,

First thing first. Since you have joined this forum, I would suggest not to go by any agent but do the complete process yourself.

Second, by seeing the points break down, 65 for 189 will not fetch you an invite in near future. The estimates are for next year July.
You should give PTE first and try to get 20 points out of that. Try hard for that.
You will find enough of information regarding PTE preparation on this forum.

For Anzsco code, you can go through the official link and match the nearest code with the job description. 

Good luck with the Visa journey!


----------



## rampraba

smaikap said:


> What perplexes me so much is, why there is no movement for applicants who lodged their visa post-September? Are they all submitting CO-contact-proof documents or is there any deliberate slow down from DIBP for applicants post-September? Or is it that those post-September applicants who are being contacted by CO are not here or on immitracker?
> 
> This is probably my anxiety talking, but what do you guys think ?


I am also a November applicant, contacted by CO for PCC for spouse... I did responded to CO within a week. But now its already been a month, still no update from CO


----------



## smaikap

rampraba said:


> I am also a November applicant, contacted by CO for PCC for spouse... I did responded to CO within a week. But now its already been a month, still no update from CO


Kindly update myimmitracker, if not done already. It helps us monitor the trend 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

will the upcoming elections on saturday have any effect of the processing times of the grants? since the last 2-3 days there have been almost 0 grants recorded on immitracker or expatforum. And im currently at the 160 days mark


----------



## SMR1

Saturday and Monday wz off in Australia. Hopefully from today' we will get good news .


----------



## nabzz

SMR1 said:


> Saturday and Monday wz off in Australia. Hopefully from today' we will get good news .


I really hope so! I'd like to see a pattern in the grants again!


----------



## nitinr2011

Hi all, usually the standard processing time changes as per the previous months grant statistics , any idea on what date of the month the standard process time changes?


----------



## Kaizen1326

Has anyone noticed , the last update date for lot of people is changed to 17 nov 17?
Can anyone confirm this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angels58

ankur14 said:


> Going to start Australia PR, details are as below:
> 
> My Profile:
> Age - 28
> Edu - B.Tech (ECE)
> Exp - 5 years and 7 months (3 years & 7 months with Services company & 2 years with Product Company)
> Job Role - MS SQL development, MSBI, Data Migration, Reporting, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Worked in UK for <4 months
> PTE/IELTS - Yet to give
> 
> Wife Profile:
> Age - 29
> Edu - BCA+MCA
> Exp - 5 years with Services company (No company changes)
> Job Role - VBA Developer, MS Excel/Access, MS SQL development, MSBI, .NET, VBA, Application Support, Trained in MSBI. Microsoft certified with 3 certificates. Worked in UK for >6 months
> PTE/IELTS - Yet to give
> 
> My wife would be primary applicant, points are
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
> Language - 10(considering least)
> Partner Skill - 5
> 190 nominated - 5
> Total - 189(65), 190(70)
> 
> We are planning to start ACS by end of this month. Please can you help us by matching the ANZSCO codes (i think it should be 2613 category) and share the process of getting affidavit if we do not get experience letter from our companies.
> Also please advise if we should go for agent (Abhinav Outsourcing Pvt. Ltd. or Phoenix Global Resettlement Services) or do by ourselves.



Hi Ankur,

Welcome to the group.

A lot of people are doing their processing themselves from scratch and on the other hand lot are doing with the help of agent. It really depends if you have time to invest in doing the research for the requirements of processing on every stage as almost everything available on internet and even on dibp website also everyone has their own experience doing via agent or themselves.

I was short of time and really wanted things to be done on my behalf as my job doesn’t allow me that much time to spare on Internet, hence went via agent but before going to agent I did some reaserach to understand how this procedure works which further helped me as couple of agents were trying to fool just to start with the processing and The agency u mentioned was one of them.
I would really suggest you to to spend some time thinking if you can do it yourself or not and go with the decision as per your needs.
I am happy with my agent as there is a lot of transparency with the things he is doing for us.

Thanks


----------



## nitinr2011

Kaizen1326 said:


> Has anyone noticed , the last update date for lot of people is changed to 17 nov 17?
> Can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yeah in my account also it has been changed to that date, don't know what's the logic behind that.


----------



## nabtex

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, usually the standard processing time changes as per the previous months grant statistics , any idea on what date of the month the standard process time changes?


Processing Timelines is updated on 15th to 17th of every month.


----------



## shekharsince1986

They ran the update query on * without adding the where condition.  
Technical explanation 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

Angels58 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> Welcome to the group.
> 
> A lot of people are doing their processing themselves from scratch and on the other hand lot are doing with the help of agent. It really depends if you have time to invest in doing the research for the requirements of processing on every stage as almost everything available on internet and even on dibp website also everyone has their own experience doing via agent or themselves.
> 
> I was short of time and really wanted things to be done on my behalf as my job doesn’t allow me that much time to spare on Internet, hence went via agent but before going to agent I did some reaserach to understand how this procedure works which further helped me as couple of agents were trying to fool just to start with the processing and The agency u mentioned was one of them.
> I would really suggest you to to spend some time thinking if you can do it yourself or not and go with the decision as per your needs.
> I am happy with my agent as there is a lot of transparency with the things he is doing for us.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Angels,

Thanks for providing information. Could you please redirect me to your agent as we definitely need support in the process due to shortage of time to do the research and go ahead with the process. Yes, I have been talking to many agents who are pushing us to register ASAP by giving discounts or signup offers. So far I have checked with 5-8 agents and all are either not trustworthy(based on people feedback on Internet) or very expensive(more than 1.5 Lac INR).

Ankur


----------



## UsamaWaheed

ankur14 said:


> Hi Angels,
> 
> Thanks for providing information. Could you please redirect me to your agent as we definitely need support in the process due to shortage of time to do the research and go ahead with the process. Yes, I have been talking to many agents who are pushing us to register ASAP by giving discounts or signup offers. So far I have checked with 5-8 agents and all are either not trustworthy(based on people feedback on Internet) or very expensive(more than 1.5 Lac INR).
> 
> Ankur


Always go with authorized agents - MARA (if you want to go with agent approach). 
Try this official link to find MARA agents:

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

Type India in the first box and click search to find what you are look for.

Best of Luck


----------



## sujitswaroop

ankur14 said:


> Hi Angels,
> 
> Thanks for providing information. Could you please redirect me to your agent as we definitely need support in the process due to shortage of time to do the research and go ahead with the process. Yes, I have been talking to many agents who are pushing us to register ASAP by giving discounts or signup offers. So far I have checked with 5-8 agents and all are either not trustworthy(based on people feedback on Internet) or very expensive(more than 1.5 Lac INR).
> 
> Ankur


1.5 Lakhs is way too much - even more than double of what I paid. At the end of the day, even if you go through an agent you need to make sure all the documents are being uploaded at the right time and they are guiding you correctly. 

In my case, my agent even after informing him multiple times he had no clue that I needed to get the US PCC which would take ~4 months time (now it is much faster, you can apply online). After I informed him, he asked me if I was in US anytime during my career, that is the level attention to details you can expect from them. 

At the time of submission, ensure that you review all material before being submitted and make it very clear that the agent will have to submit the documents according to a timeline that you dictate. I had mentioned that within 10 days of receiving the ITA the application had to be lodged, within 10 days of me sending all the documents submission to ACS should be completed, etc. 

Inspite of all this, expect to be surprised by them as they will spring something new every now and then.


----------



## sujitswaroop

shekharsince1986 said:


> They ran the update query on * without adding the where condition.
> Technical explanation
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Nope, wrong analysis. There is no change in my record. :rofl:


----------



## UsamaWaheed

sujitswaroop said:


> Nope, wrong analysis. There is no change in my record. :rofl:


Probably ran it like:

Select * when LastUpdateMonth=Nov and Set Date=17


----------



## ankur14

sujitswaroop said:


> 1.5 Lakhs is way too much - even more than double of what I paid. At the end of the day, even if you go through an agent you need to make sure all the documents are being uploaded at the right time and they are guiding you correctly.
> 
> In my case, my agent even after informing him multiple times he had no clue that I needed to get the US PCC which would take ~4 months time (now it is much faster, you can apply online). After I informed him, he asked me if I was in US anytime during my career, that is the level attention to details you can expect from them.
> 
> At the time of submission, ensure that you review all material before being submitted and make it very clear that the agent will have to submit the documents according to a timeline that you dictate. I had mentioned that within 10 days of receiving the ITA the application had to be lodged, within 10 days of me sending all the documents submission to ACS should be completed, etc.
> 
> Inspite of all this, expect to be surprised by them as they will spring something new every now and then.


Thanks Sujit for all the information. May I know the agent you opted for your PR process? I am still searching for a good agent on which I can rely to some extent.
In arranging documents, we might have some difficulties as I my previous employers will not be able to provide references. And some work require on our resumes as we have received feedback from our friends & colleagues to update the resumes properly before ACS so that a proper ANZSCO code can be assigned to it. 

We are taking our time to move ahead with the process and planning to start the process only after arranging all major documents & getting IELTS/PTE results.


----------



## shekharsince1986

UsamaWaheed said:


> Probably ran it like:
> 
> Select * when LastUpdateMonth=Nov and Set Date=17


Yea  probably!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil

american_desi said:


> Template for an affidavit is different by country. Any standard affidavit of India should suffice. Google is your friend here. In India, getting an affidavit on stamp paper (100rs value) is a good idea and signed in front of a notary.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have different names, an affidavit proving same/similar name is a must! Otherwise a CO contact is very likely, asking for PCC with each of these names.




Badluck, death and CO contact can strike anytime ;-). I had the same issue of names. Prepared an affidavit in advance and submitted. Yet the CO contacted asking for PCC with all the names. And trust me that PCC with all different variations of your name is just not possible as it is a standard template by the Ministry of External affair. I was asked to prove that it was not possible. Imagine my plight. Lol. I somehow got it in writing through mail from the RPO email id that there is a standard format. That was crazy. 

So do whatever you want. There is no assurance whether you will get or not get CO contact. But creating an affidavit upfront is always advisable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 13th May 2017 for 60points. Now(14 march 2018) my skillselect points have been updated automatically on completing 5 years of work experience to 65 points. At the time of ACS evaluation I was employed with X company but now I have moved to different company. What should I do to update them about this.

Regards,
Saravana


----------



## raghavs

Yet another day went in vain with no or limited (?) grants. Not sure what’s happening. I wish DIBP speeds up the process and issue grants. This waiting game is killing me🤯


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2nd12th

raghavs said:


> Yet another day went in vain with no or limited (?) grants. Not sure what’s happening. I wish DIBP speeds up the process and issue grants. This waiting game is killing me🤯
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many people getting grant but they are just not updating here or they don't follow this forum. I can see at least 6 grants in the immitracker. So be optimistic. If U wanna see the immitracker, keep scrolling upwards as I have posted the link few days ago

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin0906

UsamaWaheed said:


> Probably ran it like:
> 
> Select * when LastUpdateMonth=Nov and Set Date=17


Hi, I too was employed in KSA for a period of three years. I had obtained a PCC before I left KSA in December 2017, but not on final exit. I never returned after that. 
Can you please let me know why were you asked for the Final exit despite of providing a PCC.


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi,

I am collecting the documents required for visa. Is there any thread where I can find the details of how to name the documents before uploading?


----------



## JasonUC

UsamaWaheed said:


> Always go with authorized agents - MARA (if you want to go with agent approach).
> Try this official link to find MARA agents:
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/
> 
> Type India in the first box and click search to find what you are look for.
> 
> Best of Luck


Hey Usama Waheed,

I see in your signature that you were asked to submit the bank statements for all your employment. Does it mean for all the employment excluding ACS deducted experience or all the employment since you have started working?


----------



## SMR1

6 grants today ???


----------



## raghavs

2nd12th said:


> Many people getting grant but they are just not updating here or they don't follow this forum. I can see at least 6 grants in the immitracker. So be optimistic. If U wanna see the immitracker, keep scrolling upwards as I have posted the link few days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Good to know about 6 grants issued. Didn’t login to Immitracker today, so I wasn’t updated. 

Trying to be optimistic but sometimes the frustration takes over, given that my first step towards PR (PTE prep) started around Aug 2016. 

Anyways, it’s good as long as the grant queue finds traction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man2018

Hey friends, 
Why so much worried about immigration... I think uae is better than auz atleast u can save sonethibg fie ur future...


Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

I don't ve access to immitracker, kindly let me know... these 6 grants of today's ???


----------



## man2018

Auz is just waste of ur time and money after recv grant u r left to struggle

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

JasonUC said:


> Hey Usama Waheed,
> 
> I see in your signature that you were asked to submit the bank statements for all your employment. Does it mean for all the employment excluding ACS deducted experience or all the employment since you have started working?


So my Employment duration in ACS was 2009 till 2015, in which ACS deducted 2 years. So for the remaining duration 2011-2015, I submitted few salary slips and bank statement of the last 6 months. They asked me to submit the bank statement for the complete duration of 2011-2015, which I didn't have as the accounts were in different countries and closed at the time of lodgement. Hence, provided evidence of jobs in terms of Visas, other bank letters [ALL WITH EMPLOYER NAMES] etc.


----------



## JasonUC

UsamaWaheed said:


> So my Employment duration in ACS was 2009 till 2015, in which ACS deducted 2 years. So for the remaining duration 2011-2015, I submitted few salary slips and bank statement of the last 6 months. They asked me to submit the bank statement for the complete duration of 2011-2015, which I didn't have as the accounts were in different countries and closed at the time of lodgement. Hence, provided evidence of jobs in terms of Visas, other bank letters [ALL WITH EMPLOYER NAMES] etc.


Sweet. That makes absolute sense. Thanks!!


----------



## shekharsince1986

COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
Here are the timelines: 

ANZSCO : 263111
Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
PCC: 18 Sep 2017
Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


----------



## klusarun

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
> Here are the timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:




Awesome . Congrats comrade


----------



## shekharsince1986

RIght timelines:

ANZSCO : 263111
Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
ACS : 10 July 2017 to 23 Aug 2017
EOI DOE: 28 Aug 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
PCC: 18 Sep 2017
Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


----------



## gbedan

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
> Here are the timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018


Huge congratulations .....


----------



## debeash

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
> Here are the timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
> Here are the timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:




Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
> Here are the timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:



Congrats!!


----------



## peRFect19

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
> Here are the timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


Hey many many congratulations buddy!! If I'm not wrong, you're the one who got a CO contact on 13th Nov.. and I remember this bcz that happens to be my b'day.. and I also feel that the CO contact was for the document you had already uploaded!!

Anyway, all's well that ends well.. heartiest congratulations to you once again


----------



## shekharsince1986

peRFect19 said:


> Hey many many congratulations buddy!! If I'm not wrong, you're the one who got a CO contact on 13th Nov.. and I remember this bcz that happens to be my b'day.. and I also feel that the CO contact was for the document you had already uploaded!!
> 
> Anyway, all's well that ends well.. heartiest congratulations to you once again


absolutely... you remember it right!!! Belated Birthday wishes as well!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

Many Congratulations. .. good luck for future as well.


----------



## dillipreddy

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES, Finally FINALIZED!!!
> Here are the timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 Oct 2017 to 23 Sep 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Sep 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


Hi Shekhar, can u tell about the CO contact and Congratulations , my best wishes


----------



## shekharsince1986

dillipreddy said:


> Hi Shekhar, can u tell about the CO contact and Congratulations , my best wishes


Thank you, CO contact was on 13Th Nov 2017 for Academic transcripts which were already uploaded. But I did it anyways 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

shekharsince1986 said:


> RIght timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 July 2017 to 23 Aug 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Aug 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018:whoo:


CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY.............at what time u received the grant IST???


----------



## Kevin22

shekharsince1986 said:


> dillipreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shekhar, can u tell about the CO contact and Congratulations , my best wishes
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, CO contact was on 13Th Nov 2017 for Academic transcripts which were already uploaded. But I did it anyways
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hey shekar congrats man. God bless

Any EV u aware of???


----------



## Gopsat

shekharsince1986 said:


> RIght timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/90/90/87 :09 June 2017
> ACS : 10 July 2017 to 23 Aug 2017
> EOI DOE: 28 Aug 2017 | EOI Invitation: 06 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodge: 29 Sep 2017
> PCC: 18 Sep 2017
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2017
> Visa Grant:14 March 2018


Congrats ....and all the best for future plans


----------



## shekharsince1986

HARINDERJEET said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY.............at what time u received the grant IST???


No one would beleive it, but I had dream that I got my grant and I woke up around 5AM disappointed that it was just a dream. And with barely opened eyes and logged in Immiaccount and bammm... my status from further assesment was changed to finalised. And I couldn't put my mind to rest since then.  

To all those who are waiting.. 
it is so hard to wait in dark but remember... "difficult roads often lead to beauttiful destinations"

So easy to say now.. i used to get frustrated when other got grant and i was in waiting.. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Dear Friends

Details of my friend

Occupation : Marketing Specialist (225113)
Lodged 190: 19/04/2017
NJ: 28/09/2017 (regarding employment verification)
NJ replied: 17/10/2017 (extra docs provided)
E-Mail to CO: 10/03/2017 (additional information reg employment)

Now his candidature is shortlisted by a MNC working in Australia and they are ready to provide him a job offer (contract-3 yrs).

Plz suggest:

1. Which visa he should file now???
2. And the docs required for the same???
3. Is there any impact of the same on his currently going application- 190???


----------



## HARINDERJEET

shekharsince1986 said:


> No one would beleive it, but I had dream that I got my grant and I woke up around 5AM disappointed that it was just a dream. And with barely opened eyes and logged in Immiaccount and bammm... my status from further assesment was changed to finalised. And I couldn't put my mind to rest since then.
> 
> To all those who are waiting..
> it is so hard to wait in dark but remember... "difficult roads often lead to beauttiful destinations"
> 
> So easy to say now.. i used to get frustrated when other got grant and i was in waiting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Wonderful bro....blessings and BOL for the future.....enjoy.


----------



## klusarun

Hi All,
Got the grant today 

Timelines as below 
261111
Acs: 11th Aug to 11th Sep
Eoi: 9th Sep 75 Points
Invite : 20th Sep
Lodged: 1st oct 
Co contact : 14th nov for spouse functional English . Replied same day 
Grant : 14 mar 2018
IED : 21 st Sep 2018. ( medical 1 year date)
Forum has been of immense help .
Thanks to Sultan-azam, Sharma1981, keeda, newbienz and everyone


----------



## ajay1558

klusarun said:


> Hi All,
> Got the grant today
> 
> Timelines as below
> 261111
> Acs: 11th Aug to 11th Sep
> Eoi: 9th Sep 75 Points
> Invite : 20th Sep
> Lodged: 1st oct
> Co contact : 14th nov for spouse functional English . Replied same day
> Grant : 14 mar 2018
> IED : 21 st Sep 2018. ( medical 1 year date)
> Forum has been of immense help .
> Thanks to Sultan-azam, Sharma1981, keeda, newbienz and everyone


Congrats


----------



## gautamvbaindur

klusarun said:


> Hi All,
> Got the grant today
> 
> Timelines as below
> 261111
> Acs: 11th Aug to 11th Sep
> Eoi: 9th Sep 75 Points
> Invite : 20th Sep
> Lodged: 1st oct
> Co contact : 14th nov for spouse functional English . Replied same day
> Grant : 14 mar 2018
> IED : 21 st Sep 2018. ( medical 1 year date)
> Forum has been of immense help .
> Thanks to Sultan-azam, Sharma1981, keeda, newbienz and everyone


Congrats. Any EV?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Details of my friend
> 
> Occupation : Marketing Specialist (225113)
> Lodged 190: 19/04/2017
> NJ: 28/09/2017 (regarding employment verification)
> NJ replied: 17/10/2017 (extra docs provided)
> E-Mail to CO: 10/03/2017 (additional information reg employment)
> 
> Now his candidature is shortlisted by a MNC working in Australia and they are ready to provide him a job offer (contract-3 yrs).
> 
> Plz suggest:
> 
> 1. Which visa he should file now???
> 2. And the docs required for the same???
> 3. Is there any impact of the same on his currently going application- 190???


Hi harinder... Can u plz mention the reason for NJL?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*No Communication since 6-Dec*

Hi Experts,

ANZSCO - 261313

Point total - 189-70

Visa Lodged: 12th October
Last document (India PCC) uploaded on 3rd December
Immi Commencement email: 6th December,2017

After that no progress or no CO contact. How to track the progress.

Is there anyone else with similar timelines.


----------



## klusarun

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Any EV?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Doesn’t seem so


----------



## qawi

congrats!!


----------



## qawi

shekharsince1986 said:


> No one would beleive it, but I had dream that I got my grant and I woke up around 5AM disappointed that it was just a dream. And with barely opened eyes and logged in Immiaccount and bammm... my status from further assesment was changed to finalised. And I couldn't put my mind to rest since then.
> 
> To all those who are waiting..
> it is so hard to wait in dark but remember... "difficult roads often lead to beauttiful destinations"
> 
> So easy to say now.. i used to get frustrated when other got grant and i was in waiting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

Thank you everyone 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingTiger

shekharsince1986 said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Congratulations, all the very best for your eventual move and job search!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardsibanda84

congrats to all those who got grants after CO contacts.
It is good to notice that the DIBP is clearing the Sept Oct applications hope soon April they will be on ours (November applicants)

Cheers


----------



## debeash

klusarun said:


> Hi All,
> Got the grant today
> 
> Timelines as below
> 261111
> Acs: 11th Aug to 11th Sep
> Eoi: 9th Sep 75 Points
> Invite : 20th Sep
> Lodged: 1st oct
> Co contact : 14th nov for spouse functional English . Replied same day
> Grant : 14 mar 2018
> IED : 21 st Sep 2018. ( medical 1 year date)
> Forum has been of immense help .
> Thanks to Sultan-azam, Sharma1981, keeda, newbienz and everyone


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

richardsibanda84 said:


> congrats to all those who got grants after CO contacts.
> It is good to notice that the DIBP is clearing the Sept Oct applications hope soon April they will be on ours (November applicants)
> 
> Cheers


Yeah...hopefully. ... Were you contacted by the CO?


----------



## richardsibanda84

gbedan said:


> yeah...hopefully. ... Were you contacted by the co?


yes
co contact gsm adelaide 2018-02-05
responded to co. 2018-02-05


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Details of my friend
> 
> Occupation : Marketing Specialist (225113)
> Lodged 190: 19/04/2017
> NJ: 28/09/2017 (regarding employment verification)
> NJ replied: 17/10/2017 (extra docs provided)
> E-Mail to CO: 10/03/2017 (additional information reg employment)
> 
> Now his candidature is shortlisted by a MNC working in Australia and they are ready to provide him a job offer (contract-3 yrs).
> 
> Plz suggest:
> 
> 1. Which visa he should file now???
> 2. And the docs required for the same???
> 3. Is there any impact of the same on his currently going application- 190???


Friends waiting for your valuable comments........


----------



## meblackhawk

Dear friends, 
Please guide me here, I am filling form 1221. In the section Part H – *Details of your contact in Australia*, have filled my cousin's contact details (Q. 30, 31 and 32) who is staying Melbourne. Question 33 is to provide Contact's current employment details, she is not working currently. Can I leave this question blank by just filling her contact details or should I remove her details completely. Thank you.


----------



## mhr123

shekharsince1986 said:


> No one would beleive it, but I had dream that I got my grant and I woke up around 5AM disappointed that it was just a dream. And with barely opened eyes and logged in Immiaccount and bammm... my status from further assesment was changed to finalised. And I couldn't put my mind to rest since then.
> 
> To all those who are waiting..
> it is so hard to wait in dark but remember... "difficult roads often lead to beauttiful destinations"
> 
> So easy to say now.. i used to get frustrated when other got grant and i was in waiting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Congrats Shekhar Bro.. who knows we might catch up in Australia.. cheering Team India on their tour down under.:cheer2:


----------



## gbedan

richardsibanda84 said:


> gbedan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...hopefully. ... Were you contacted by the co?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> co contact gsm adelaide 2018-02-05
> responded to co. 2018-02-05
Click to expand...

Quite close. ...I was contacted on the 7th of February.


----------



## Praveen1112

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> Point total - 189-70
> 
> Visa Lodged: 12th October
> Last document (India PCC) uploaded on 3rd December
> Immi Commencement email: 6th December,2017
> 
> After that no progress or no CO contact. How to track the progress.
> 
> Is there anyone else with similar timelines.


Yes Lodged 12th Oct,
Immi email: 05th Dec
Status:Received from that date,However, last updated date is shown as 17th Nov,but I have not made any changes.(As per this forum, this happened to many).
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## richardsibanda84

gbedan said:


> Quite close. ...I was contacted on the 7th of February.


what was the contact for, when did you lodge your application which Anszco?


----------



## gbedan

richardsibanda84 said:


> gbedan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite close. ...I was contacted on the 7th of February.
> 
> 
> 
> what was the contact for, when did you lodge your application which Anszco?
Click to expand...

My code is 263111
Lodged 14th November 
Contact was for patner's functional English letter from university & baby's certified copy of birth certificate


----------



## jk999

WAITING .........

ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
190- 65 pts (VIC)
489 - 70 pts (Adelaide,SA) 
22/09/2017 : EOI 189/190/489
24/10/2017 : 489 Invitation
26/10/2017 : 489 Logged Visa
6/11/2017 : 190 VIC Invitation
8/11/2017 : 190 VIC visa logged
20/11/2017 : 489 Withdrawal
12/12/2017 : CO contact for 815 form wife (Adelaide team)
13/12/2017 : Responded to CO 815 form
Visa Grant :  waiting


----------



## Kevin22

Urgent help


Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information 


Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated

I am kind of in a panicy situation 

Plz help


----------



## saravanaprabhu

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 13th May 2017 for 60points. Now(14 march 2018) my skillselect points have been updated automatically on completing 5 years of work experience to 65 points. At the time of ACS evaluation I was employed with X company but now I have moved to different company. What should I do to update them about this.
> 
> Regards,
> Saravana


Please Respond


----------



## richardsibanda84

saravanaprabhu said:


> Please Respond


 edit your EOI to include the change of employment status while at it give another shot at PTE this time you might get 20points 
all the best
P/S changing your employment status won't affect your EOI date


----------



## SMR1

Better u consult some experience agent/consultant, people get grants even after NJL, u have time to proof your employment or whether it is . Don't worry , Good Luck 
how much time after EV u got NJL ???


----------



## addy2162614

What does mean by NLJ ?



SMR1 said:


> Better u consult some experience agent/consultant, people get grants even after NJL, u have time to proof your employment or whether it is . Don't worry , Good Luck
> how much time after EV u got NJL ???


----------



## mhr123

addy2162614 said:


> What does mean by NLJ ?


Natural Justice - is DIBP has doubt over Employer or any other issue , they send a NJ letter giving u a chance to clarify your point of view


----------



## dillipreddy

Kevin22 said:


> Urgent help
> 
> 
> Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information
> 
> 
> Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated
> 
> I am kind of in a panicy situation
> 
> Plz help



Can u explain, wats the mix up? job title or RnR or duration of u r employment......


----------



## peRFect19

Kevin22 said:


> Urgent help
> 
> 
> Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information
> 
> 
> Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated
> 
> I am kind of in a panicy situation
> 
> Plz help


One of the forum members recently got a grant after an NJL was issued to him, surf through the pages in this thread and you can contact him directly. Do not panic, there is definitely some misunderstanding which would be sorted out.

Further, here are some links, hope this helps-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1108858-natural-justice-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ural-justice-letter-need-valuable-inputs.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...16642-how-respond-natural-justice-letter.html


----------



## saini.amandeep

Dear All...Finally GRANTED today for me n my family!!

261111 Business analyst
Lodged - 25th Sept
CO contact - 6th Nov
Responded - 13th Sept
Golden Grant - 15th March

It's a tough ask to wait each and every moment for that mail to arrive but just be patient... everyone will have their own moment of happiness very soon..

...wishing you all very best of luck n health....

...till we meet down under!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

saini.amandeep said:


> Dear All...Finally GRANTED today for me n my family!!
> 
> 261111 Business analyst
> Lodged - 25th Sept
> CO contact - 6th Nov
> Responded - 13th Sept
> Golden Grant - 15th March
> 
> It's a tough ask to wait each and every moment for that mail to arrive but just be patient... everyone will have their own moment of happiness very soon..
> 
> ...wishing you all very best of luck n health....
> 
> ...till we meet down under!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


many many congrats for the Grant


----------



## preet123

*Grant*

Dear all,

With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things. 
Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.

Signature:-
263312-- 
IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
Invited:- 6-Sep 
Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
Granted:- 15 March 18

Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.

Regards
Preet


----------



## mohitkashyap

Congrats guys for your grants and all the best for new journey.

Every grant is morale booster , based on current trend i am also expecting in another week time for my Grant


----------



## austaspirant

mohitkashyap said:


> Congrats guys for your grants and all the best for new journey.
> 
> Every grant is morale booster , based on current trend i am also expecting in another week time for my Grant


What was the CO contact for you buddy?


----------



## mohitkashyap

austaspirant said:


> What was the CO contact for you buddy?


Mine was for PTE score to be send using their website which i did same day.


----------



## nabzz

mohitkashyap said:


> Congrats guys for your grants and all the best for new journey.
> 
> Every grant is morale booster , based on current trend i am also expecting in another week time for my Grant



you have almost exactly the same timeline as i do....just a days difference  Hopefully we'll get a grant nexr week!


----------



## shekharsince1986

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things.
> Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.
> 
> Signature:-
> 263312--
> IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
> EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
> EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
> EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
> Invited:- 6-Sep
> Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
> Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
> CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
> Granted:- 15 March 18
> 
> Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Finally... congratulations!!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

nabzz said:


> you have almost exactly the same timeline as i do....just a days difference  Hopefully we'll get a grant nexr week!



Yes, i wish...i pray...i believe.
Best of luck to both of us


----------



## austaspirant

mohitkashyap said:


> Mine was for PTE score to be send using their website which i did same day.


Okay, thanks for sharing!


----------



## preet123

Thanks all , CO Contact me for current employer R&R letter , I only given SD


----------



## nabzz

mohitkashyap said:


> Yes, i wish...i pray...i believe.
> Best of luck to both of us


Thank you! ^_^


----------



## debeash

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things.
> Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.
> 
> Signature:-
> 263312--
> IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
> EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
> EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
> EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
> Invited:- 6-Sep
> Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
> Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
> CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
> Granted:- 15 March 18
> 
> Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things.
> Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.
> 
> Signature:-
> 263312--
> IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
> EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
> EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
> EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
> Invited:- 6-Sep
> Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
> Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
> CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
> Granted:- 15 March 18
> 
> Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.
> 
> Regards
> Preet


Congratulations


----------



## klusarun

saini.amandeep said:


> Dear All...Finally GRANTED today for me n my family!!
> 
> 261111 Business analyst
> Lodged - 25th Sept
> CO contact - 6th Nov
> Responded - 13th Sept
> Golden Grant - 15th March
> 
> It's a tough ask to wait each and every moment for that mail to arrive but just be patient... everyone will have their own moment of happiness very soon..
> 
> ...wishing you all very best of luck n health....
> 
> ...till we meet down under!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Congrats buddy


----------



## klusarun

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> With the mix feeling I am stating that I got grant today. I am so happy since this grant mean something different then just going to Australia for me . I want you all to have patience, soon you will be have your luck with you. just keep doing right things.
> 
> Since I applied myself and feeling that I may have other CO contact, but god grace seem no EV and nothing contact from AHC.
> 
> 
> 
> Signature:-
> 
> 263312--
> 
> IELTS:- 7-Jan-17
> 
> EA Applied:- 22-Apr-17
> 
> EA outcome:- 29-Jun-17
> 
> EOI lodged:- 2-Jul-17 with 65 points
> 
> Invited:- 6-Sep
> 
> Visa lodged:- 1 Oct -17
> 
> Co Contact:- 14 Nov 17 (for current employment R&R)
> 
> CO replied:- 21 Nov 17
> 
> Granted:- 15 March 18
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mr tiger, Mr Newbienz, and all other who helped .,. I wish you all luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Preet




Congrats


----------



## au513

man2018 said:


> Auz is just waste of ur time and money after recv grant u r left to struggle
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


Why do you say so?


----------



## umashanker

*Hi*



mohitkashyap said:


> Yes, i wish...i pray...i believe.
> Best of luck to both of us


I am also expecting my grants next.
I have received Immi commencement mail on 30 November 2017 and then no any update.
I hope grants is nearing......


----------



## sujitswaroop

sujitswaroop said:


> 1.5 Lakhs is way too much - even more than double of what I paid. At the end of the day, even if you go through an agent you need to make sure all the documents are being uploaded at the right time and they are guiding you correctly.
> 
> In my case, my agent even after informing him multiple times he had no clue that I needed to get the US PCC which would take ~4 months time (now it is much faster, you can apply online). After I informed him, he asked me if I was in US anytime during my career, that is the level attention to details you can expect from them.
> 
> At the time of submission, ensure that you review all material before being submitted and make it very clear that the agent will have to submit the documents according to a timeline that you dictate. I had mentioned that within 10 days of receiving the ITA the application had to be lodged, within 10 days of me sending all the documents submission to ACS should be completed, etc.
> 
> Inspite of all this, expect to be surprised by them as they will spring something new every now and then.


Disclaimer... My agent did not tell me that a notarized document is needed for name variations, I found out from my friend and submitted that document.

If you would want to contact my agent send me a private message and I will give you his details.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

In my immi login it shows:

*Type Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489).*

Is it same in every one's portal?????


----------



## dheerajsharma

HARINDERJEET said:


> In my immi login it shows:
> 
> *Type Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489).*
> 
> Is it same in every one's portal?????


Yes.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibinwilly

How much time after EV u got NJL?


Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information 


Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated

I am kind of in a panicy situation 

Plz help[/QUOTE]


----------



## gibinwilly

how much time after EV u got NJL ???



Kevin22 said:


> Urgent help
> 
> 
> Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information
> 
> 
> Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated
> 
> I am kind of in a panicy situation
> 
> Plz help


----------



## addy2162614

Hello All , I have been recently contacted by CO for providing PCC .. I had already provided the PCC for two locations Saudi and Pakistan earlier
In Saudi PCC there was no expiry date and the Issue date was Jan 2017 where in Pakistan PCC issue date was April 2017 and its written on document that the validity is for sixth months which is definately expired 
My question is do I have to provide both PCC or only the expired one ? As the CO mention the PCC on the file have expired 

Any comments please ?


----------



## Nish1234

Kevin22 said:


> Urgent help
> 
> 
> Due to some miscommunication between the verifier and one of employe at my work place. I have received a NJL can someone please help me out with this. The owner/boss is ready to help me out to provide any further information
> 
> 
> Any advice suggestion help advise would be appreciated
> 
> I am kind of in a panicy situation
> 
> Plz help


One of the things that will help is to give a detailed reference letter with all the work, from your Boss on your performance that are in line with the job description of the skill that you have applied for. Get this notary signed along with proof/documents from your boss that he is also working in the same company during same period.


----------



## 2nd12th

YES!!! It's being granted, 
My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
Thanks god....

Occupation: chef
189 Visa Logged: September 22nd 
Co contact: 9 November
Granted: March 16
This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
I wish u all 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## srika

Visa lodged date 31- Aug - 2017 with 75 points. Submitted form 815 on Feb 27th 2018. Awaiting grant for myself and family.


----------



## luvjd

addy2162614 said:


> Hello All , I have been recently contacted by CO for providing PCC .. I had already provided the PCC for two locations Saudi and Pakistan earlier
> In Saudi PCC there was no expiry date and the Issue date was Jan 2017 where in Pakistan PCC issue date was April 2017 and its written on document that the validity is for sixth months which is definately expired
> My question is do I have to provide both PCC or only the expired one ? As the CO mention the PCC on the file have expired
> 
> Any comments please ?


Any PCC is valid for a maximum period of 12 months. So you need to submit PCC from both countries.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for


----------



## AbhayJha

mohitkashyap said:


> Mine was for PTE score to be send using their website which i did same day.


Mine was also for pte score. Co contact on 6th December and replied on 10th December. Whats ur timeline? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyneha

2nd12th said:


> YES!!! It's being granted,
> My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
> Thanks god....
> 
> Occupation: chef
> 189 Visa Logged: September 22nd
> Co contact: 9 November
> Granted: March 16
> This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
> I wish u all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations ..


----------



## AbhayJha

shekharsince1986 said:


> No one would beleive it, but I had dream that I got my grant and I woke up around 5AM disappointed that it was just a dream. And with barely opened eyes and logged in Immiaccount and bammm... my status from further assesment was changed to finalised. And I couldn't put my mind to rest since then.
> 
> To all those who are waiting..
> it is so hard to wait in dark but remember... "difficult roads often lead to beauttiful destinations"
> 
> So easy to say now.. i used to get frustrated when other got grant and i was in waiting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy! Isnt ur case similar to mine where u got CO contact for pte score even after providing it. My lodge date was oct 15, co contact for pte was dec 6, responded on December 10th. Please reply as i am desperately waiting to know if our timelines are similar and what might happen to my case 
My best wishes to you! God bless!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

2nd12th said:


> YES!!! It's being granted,
> My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
> Thanks god....
> 
> Occupation: chef
> 189 Visa Logged: September 22nd
> Co contact: 9 November
> Granted: March 16
> This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
> I wish u all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

AbhayJha said:


> Congratulations buddy! Isnt ur case similar to mine where u got CO contact for pte score even after providing it. My lodge date was oct 15, co contact for pte was dec 6, responded on December 10th. Please reply as i am desperately waiting to know if our timelines are similar and what might happen to my case
> My best wishes to you! God bless!!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yes.. but I applied on 29 Sep and got CO contact on 13 Nov..so your clocks starts ticking on 10th April..after 120 days when you replied.

Good luck!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

AmazingTiger said:


> Congratulations, all the very best for your eventual move and job search!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Special thanks to you and Newbeinz for answering our queries 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yes.. but I applied on 29 Sep and got CO contact on 13 Nov..so your clocks starts ticking on 10th April..after 120 days when you replied.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> Well, they have contacted me too for PTE score on 23rd Nov, hope that this 120 days logic does work!!


----------



## andreyx108b

addy2162614 said:


> Hello All , I have been recently contacted by CO for providing PCC .. I had already provided the PCC for two locations Saudi and Pakistan earlier
> In Saudi PCC there was no expiry date and the Issue date was Jan 2017 where in Pakistan PCC issue date was April 2017 and its written on document that the validity is for sixth months which is definately expired
> My question is do I have to provide both PCC or only the expired one ? As the CO mention the PCC on the file have expired
> 
> Any comments please ?




Pcc has s valid for 12 months from the country of your current residence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin22

2nd12th said:


> YES!!! It's being granted,
> My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
> Thanks god....
> 
> Occupation: chef
> 189 Visa Logged: September 22nd
> Co contact: 9 November
> Granted: March 16
> This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
> I wish u all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Mate I am.chef too, but I got a Njl 

I had applied in june


----------



## haspy123

Kevin22 said:


> Mate I am.chef too, but I got a Njl
> 
> I had applied in june


Hi Kevin...what was the reason for njl?


----------



## ajay1558

2nd12th said:


> YES!!! It's being granted,
> My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
> Thanks god....
> 
> Occupation: chef
> 189 Visa Logged: September 22nd
> Co contact: 9 November
> Granted: March 16
> This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
> I wish u all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## klusarun

2nd12th said:


> YES!!! It's being granted,
> My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
> Thanks god....
> 
> Occupation: chef
> 189 Visa Logged: September 22nd
> Co contact: 9 November
> Granted: March 16
> This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
> I wish u all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Congrats


----------



## 2nd12th

Kevin22 said:


> Mate I am.chef too, but I got a Njl
> 
> I had applied in june


Sorry to hear that but What is NJL, 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

shekharsince1986 said:


> Yes.. but I applied on 29 Sep and got CO contact on 13 Nov..so your clocks starts ticking on 10th April..after 120 days when you replied.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Thankuu so much  congratulations again!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations to all of them who got the grant today .


----------



## debeash

2nd12th said:


> YES!!! It's being granted,
> My hand is still shaking guys....finally a long journey come to an end. (Waiting 186 visa since 2016, withdraw in Jan 23rd 2018; got an immigration visit in Feb 23rd 2018; I was shocked and scared for my new 189 visa but finally I made it; wow)
> Thanks god....
> 
> Occupation: chef
> 189 Visa Logged: September 22nd
> Co contact: 9 November
> Granted: March 16
> This forum was definitely helpful. Thank you guys.
> I wish u all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariq620

Finally received the Golden email !!!

It had been more than eight months of waiting. Today I along with my wife and two kids got Grant Letter!! 

Wishing the best to all are waiting for grants.

My Timeline is as follows:

Anzsco- 233111
Lodged- 6th July-17
Grant- 16th March-18

No CO contact, No EV.

Regards..


----------



## MdAamerHasan

any invite or grants for 263111 under 190/189?


----------



## megateja

Form 47 a is mandatory? For dependent declaration?


----------



## ssheikabdu

The wait is over with God's grace, me and my family got the Grant on 13th March.. Thanks guys, I have been a silent observer but the forum was really supportive.

All the best, timelines are as below

263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Points - 70
01/10/2016 - PTE A (above 65)
14/02/2017 - ACS submitted , 03/03/2017 - Received positive
11/03/2017 - EOI with 65 points (Exp 10)
28/08/2017 - EOI revised 70 points (Age 30, Edu 15, PTE 10, Exp 15)
06/09/2017 - Invite received
30/09/2017 - Visa Lodged
Grant - 13/03/2018
No employment verification to my knowledge
IED 25 September


----------



## debeash

tariq620 said:


> Finally received the Golden email !!!
> 
> It had been more than eight months of waiting. Today I along with my wife and two kids got Grant Letter!!
> 
> Wishing the best to all are waiting for grants.
> 
> My Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Anzsco- 233111
> Lodged- 6th July-17
> Grant- 16th March-18
> 
> No CO contact, No EV.
> 
> Regards..


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

ssheikabdu said:


> The wait is over with God's grace, me and my family got the Grant on 13th March.. Thanks guys, I have been a silent observer but the forum was really supportive.
> 
> All the best, timelines are as below
> 
> 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Points - 70
> 01/10/2016 - PTE A (above 65)
> 14/02/2017 - ACS submitted , 03/03/2017 - Received positive
> 11/03/2017 - EOI with 65 points (Exp 10)
> 28/08/2017 - EOI revised 70 points (Age 30, Edu 15, PTE 10, Exp 15)
> 06/09/2017 - Invite received
> 30/09/2017 - Visa Lodged
> Grant - 13/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 25 September


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 23188977

Hey friends, with God grace we have received the grant today. 
Thanks to all of you and all the best!!
timelines are as below

03/10/2017 - Invite received
25/10/2017 - Visa Lodged
11/01/2018- CO contact for spouse English result (which was already uploaded although)
Grant - 17/03/2018
No employment verification to my knowledge
IED 23 October.


----------



## klusarun

23188977 said:


> Hey friends, with God grace we have received the grant today.
> Thanks to all of you and all the best!!
> timelines are as below
> 
> 03/10/2017 - Invite received
> 25/10/2017 - Visa Lodged
> 11/01/2018- CO contact for spouse English result (which was already uploaded although)
> Grant - 17/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 23 October.




Congrats


----------



## gbedan

23188977 said:


> Hey friends, with God grace we have received the grant today.
> Thanks to all of you and all the best!!
> timelines are as below
> 
> 03/10/2017 - Invite received
> 25/10/2017 - Visa Lodged
> 11/01/2018- CO contact for spouse English result (which was already uploaded although)
> Grant - 17/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 23 October.


Congratulations bro. ..... You are really favoured with a Contact in January.


----------



## sonamt

23188977 said:


> Hey friends, with God grace we have received the grant today.
> Thanks to all of you and all the best!!
> timelines are as below
> 
> 03/10/2017 - Invite received
> 25/10/2017 - Visa Lodged
> 11/01/2018- CO contact for spouse English result (which was already uploaded although)
> Grant - 17/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 23 October.




Congratulations. Offshore or onshore? 

I was contacted on 24th Jan and replied on 25th. No luck as of now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23188977

Hi, I am offshore candidate.
I would suggest that whatever document CO has demanded from you, in regards to that just send one mail that you have uploaded the same on xx date. Who knows, may be it can speed up the case processing. I did the same in February end.




sonamt said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey friends, with God grace we have received the grant today.
> Thanks to all of you and all the best!!
> timelines are as below
> 
> 03/10/2017 - Invite received
> 25/10/2017 - Visa Lodged
> 11/01/2018- CO contact for spouse English result (which was already uploaded although)
> Grant - 17/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 23 October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Offshore or onshore?
> 
> I was contacted on 24th Jan and replied on 25th. No luck as of now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## kevinishining

Folks,

I had a case officer contact on Nov 15, 2017 for US FBI PCC and I submitted the PCC on Dec 26, 2017. 

When do you think I can expect the grant? My dates are below

Invitation Received: Sep 20, 2017
Feed Paid: Oct 01, 2017 (all documents front loaded except FBI PCC)
CO contact: Nov 15, 2017
Responded: Dec 26, 2017

Your inputs are much appreciated.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

23188977 said:


> Hi, I am offshore candidate.
> I would suggest that whatever document CO has demanded from you, in regards to that just send one mail that you have uploaded the same on xx date. Who knows, may be it can speed up the case processing. I did the same in February end.


O thats great buddy...........congrats on ur grant...

Don't u have emailed the docs at the time of uploaded them on immi account????

Or u have e mailed them twice????


----------



## SMR1

Grate.... congrats. ..


----------



## haspy123

kevinishining said:


> Folks,
> 
> I had a case officer contact on Nov 15, 2017 for US FBI PCC and I submitted the PCC on Dec 26, 2017.
> 
> When do you think I can expect the grant? My dates are below
> 
> Invitation Received: Sep 20, 2017
> Feed Paid: Oct 01, 2017 (all documents front loaded except FBI PCC)
> CO contact: Nov 15, 2017
> Responded: Dec 26, 2017
> 
> Your inputs are much appreciated.


Soon ...very soon...


----------



## MdAamerHasan

hey guys, would like to know how the CO contact the applicant... through a mail or will they directly give a call??


----------



## ameenmca

Hello Friends,

I lodged my application (261313 - Software Engineer) in August 2017 with:
60 points for 189 and 
65 points for 190 (NSW). 

I updated my work experience in February 2018 and now my score is:
65 points for 189
70 points for 190 (NSW and newly included VIC)

Any idea when should I expect an invite? I am really worried whether my application is filled incorrectly or any other reason, since I see lot of people under my category getting invitations.

Please suggest friends. Thank you.


----------



## ajay1558

23188977 said:


> Hey friends, with God grace we have received the grant today.
> Thanks to all of you and all the best!!
> timelines are as below
> 
> 03/10/2017 - Invite received
> 25/10/2017 - Visa Lodged
> 11/01/2018- CO contact for spouse English result (which was already uploaded although)
> Grant - 17/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 23 October.


Congrats:rockon:


----------



## ajay1558

ssheikabdu said:


> The wait is over with God's grace, me and my family got the Grant on 13th March.. Thanks guys, I have been a silent observer but the forum was really supportive.
> 
> All the best, timelines are as below
> 
> 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Points - 70
> 01/10/2016 - PTE A (above 65)
> 14/02/2017 - ACS submitted , 03/03/2017 - Received positive
> 11/03/2017 - EOI with 65 points (Exp 10)
> 28/08/2017 - EOI revised 70 points (Age 30, Edu 15, PTE 10, Exp 15)
> 06/09/2017 - Invite received
> 30/09/2017 - Visa Lodged
> Grant - 13/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 25 September


Congrats:rockon:


----------



## ajay1558

tariq620 said:


> Finally received the Golden email !!!
> 
> It had been more than eight months of waiting. Today I along with my wife and two kids got Grant Letter!!
> 
> Wishing the best to all are waiting for grants.
> 
> My Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Anzsco- 233111
> Lodged- 6th July-17
> Grant- 16th March-18
> 
> No CO contact, No EV.
> 
> Regards..


Congrats :rockon:


----------



## kumudnaugai

MdAamerHasan said:


> hey guys, would like to know how the CO contact the applicant... through a mail or will they directly give a call??




Through mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23188977

HARINDERJEET said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am offshore candidate.
> I would suggest that whatever document CO has demanded from you, in regards to that just send one mail that you have uploaded the same on xx date. Who knows, may be it can speed up the case processing. I did the same in February end.
> 
> 
> 
> O thats great buddy...........congrats on ur grant...
> 
> Don't u have emailed the docs at the time of uploaded them on immi account????
> 
> Or u have e mailed them twice????
Click to expand...

My case was- CO contacted for spouse English test by mentioning that this test result is not valid as it is more than one year old. So I replied by stating that as per rule mentioned in Homeaffairs.gov, if the candidate score competent level then one year old ielts is valid.
Although my husband had PTE test also which was not one year old. So uploaded that result and requested PTE to send score to DIBP.
In February end, I thought to write a polite email that as per CO request I have uploaded the required document and plz let me know if any other document is required. That's it.


----------



## smaikap

In Myimmitracker, I see my place in queue getting moved forward by around 30 places compared to yesterday. Is it that 30 grants are executed or is Myimmitracker has disabled some cases? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

23188977 said:


> Hey friends, with God grace we have received the grant today.
> Thanks to all of you and all the best!!
> timelines are as below
> 
> 03/10/2017 - Invite received
> 25/10/2017 - Visa Lodged
> 11/01/2018- CO contact for spouse English result (which was already uploaded although)
> Grant - 17/03/2018
> No employment verification to my knowledge
> IED 23 October.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

Looks like they are picking up nov and dec co contact cases i guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

osamapervez said:


> Looks like they are picking up nov and dec co contact cases i guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not see any December CO contact case at least in Myimmitracker 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

23188977 said:


> My case was- CO contacted for spouse English test by mentioning that this test result is not valid as it is more than one year old. So I replied by stating that as per rule mentioned in Homeaffairs.gov, if the candidate score competent level then one year old ielts is valid.
> Although my husband had PTE test also which was not one year old. So uploaded that result and requested PTE to send score to DIBP.
> In February end, I thought to write a polite email that as per CO request I have uploaded the required document and plz let me know if any other document is required. That's it.



Okay bro....thnx for clarification........nd BOL for new a inning.


----------



## nabzz

smaikap said:


> I do not see any December CO contact case at least in Myimmitracker
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Theres one december co contact in todays list of grants, there were one or two in the previous days as well, as far as i remember.


----------



## Tyneha

I am not seeing any processing timelines in immiaccount. Is it not visible to everyone or just me?


----------



## raghavs

I just got some thought while I’m waiting for CO contact/EV/grant, my spouse cleared IELTS score with 7.5 score in the month of March/2017. Since I’m claiming 5 points for my spouse, would IELTS score be invalid? Same with ACS as well, positive assessment in March 2017. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

After lodging the visa (189), if I have to travel abroad for 12 days, what procedure one has to follow incase informing dibp is required?


----------



## 2nd12th

A must read article that explain the current immigration approach
https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1688731977879477

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## visaguru

Why u replied to co so late, usually u must reply within 28 and you exceeded one month, that’s sign of worry. 



kevinishining said:


> Folks,
> 
> I had a case officer contact on Nov 15, 2017 for US FBI PCC and I submitted the PCC on Dec 26, 2017.
> 
> When do you think I can expect the grant? My dates are below
> 
> Invitation Received: Sep 20, 2017
> Feed Paid: Oct 01, 2017 (all documents front loaded except FBI PCC)
> CO contact: Nov 15, 2017
> Responded: Dec 26, 2017
> 
> Your inputs are much appreciated.


----------



## SMR1

Is there any issue with immitracker???
I m unable to access .


----------



## smaikap

SMR1 said:


> Is there any issue with immitracker???
> I m unable to access .


+1
Looks like it is down


----------



## smaikap

SMR1 said:


> Is there any issue with immitracker???
> I m unable to access .


+1
Looks like it is down


----------



## haspy123

May be they are updating the processing time..lol


----------



## nitinr2011

Tyneha said:


> I am not seeing any processing timelines in immiaccount. Is it not visible to everyone or just me?


 it's not visible.


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne

Hi Expats,

I am an onshore applicant and I got a CO contact last week to upload my kid's (Born last month) passport the within 28 days. But applying for a fresh Indian passport from Australia might take up to 6 weeks. Is the DIBP strict with this timeline?

I have thought of sending an email to the CO and asking for a couple of more weeks for uploading my kid's passport. Any suggestion? Anyone with a similar situation?

189 lodged: 3rd week of Sept'17 on 70 points (261313)


----------



## GUNBUN

smaikap said:


> +1
> Looks like it is down


It's down. 


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

nitinr2011 said:


> it's not visible.


It is updated ad per material design guideline!!! Even doc upload section seems different... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saini.amandeep

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/the...5154?type=news&id=1825154&category=world-news

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gurisinghindia

saini.amandeep said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/the...5154?type=news&id=1825154&category=world-news
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What do these type of news mean? Is it a worry in the long term. I really don't understand it much, so experts please help. Can someone throw some light on this.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986

gurisinghindia said:


> What do these type of news mean? Is it a worry in the long term. I really don't understand it much, so experts please help. Can someone throw some light on this.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Its just news. What I think is, Australian Immigration is going to get tougher for people with less points and easier for people with more points. They want limited but more value adding immigrants. 

I can be definitely wrong though. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

gurisinghindia said:


> What do these type of news mean? Is it a worry in the long term. I really don't understand it much, so experts please help. Can someone throw some light on this.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Debate on migration have been going on ever since. Be it Australia or Canada ! However slight reforms in policies might happen every year, but not a complete stop. Don’t worry much, enjoy the moment and move your steps. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

GiridihToMelbourne said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and I got a CO contact last week to upload my kid's (Born last month) passport the within 28 days. But applying for a fresh Indian passport from Australia might take up to 6 weeks. Is the DIBP strict with this timeline?
> 
> I have thought of sending an email to the CO and asking for a couple of more weeks for uploading my kid's passport. Any suggestion? Anyone with a similar situation?
> 
> 189 lodged: 3rd week of Sept'17 on 70 points (261313)




Send an e-mail to your allocated gsm Office and upload a letter in your immi account stating your concern. Do not press IP till you get the passport. 

Case Officers are well aware about such delays and they are lenient. I don’t see any reason for worrying bro. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

After lodging the visa (189), if I have to travel abroad for 12 days, what procedure one has to follow incase informing dibp is required?..any specific form or just emailing is enough?


----------



## Ashmit

Refer to link below. You will notice that Applications for Visa 189 have been allocated till lodgement date of 26th Nov 2017 have been sent for processing. So those who have submitted application after 26th Nov 2017 will have to wait. As per the link, this list will be updated early April now.

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/...es-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## mohitkashyap

where is the link?


----------



## AbhayJha

Link? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashmit

*Check again*



mohitkashyap said:


> where is the link?


Sorry mate. Check again now.


----------



## mohitkashyap

Did anyone noticed that no Processing time "9-12 Months" is not there after this weekend upgrade? or it just me..


----------



## Ashmit

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## Ashmit

Yehh. About 2-3 hours back, it was there, but not available now.


----------



## jamesjihin88

I wonder if my application originally lodged on april 2017 , but resumed on jan 2018 after the birth of our child will be considered post 26th nov 2017 application. Worried.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

Ashmit said:


> Yehh. About 2-3 hours back, it was there, but not available now.


They might be putting a revised timeline soon. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi,
Is scanned photograph of 35mm*45m still a requirement during visa filing ? 
Also should I be taking a scanned copy in those dimensions and add my name above it ?


----------



## luvjd

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> Is scanned photograph of 35mm*45m still a requirement during visa filing ?
> Also should I be taking a scanned copy in those dimensions and add my name above it ?


Photographs are not required.You don't need to upload.


----------



## kevinishining

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> Is scanned photograph of 35mm*45m still a requirement during visa filing ?
> Also should I be taking a scanned copy in those dimensions and add my name above it ?


No photographs are needed. This requirement is long gone.


----------



## nabzz

So just one grant reported for today on immitracker. October lodge.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Refer this : http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/...es-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Seems like 489 / 190 now have higher processing priority now. Visa 189 after 26 Nov 2017 has no group assigned yet, so delay is expected. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaswanthjasu

osamapervez said:


> Looks like they are picking up nov and dec co contact cases i guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, looks so..Even the official Skillselect allocation dates for 189 subclass is 26th November. So December Lodged candidates might receive CO contact or Grants in April.


----------



## Sd1982

They are picking up cases based on when IP was pressed.


----------



## shekharsince1986

Someone who pressed IP button on 27Nov would be feeling sh*t

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

Sd1982 said:


> They are picking up cases based on when IP was pressed.


Not exactly. Even immitracker counts from the time the CO contacted and not when the IP was pressed. Theres no pattern for the IP pressed date. Its mostly for the lodgement and CO contact dates.


----------



## wizyali

*No Processing Time showing up*

Hi,
I lodge my 189 visa application on 4-11-2017 and CO contacted me on 25 Jan and requested for form 80 & marriage certificate. Which I submitted on 9 Feb 2018. Now when I check yesterday my immi account there is no processing time displaying on the screen even though 4 days ago it was showing as 9 to 12 month processing time. But when I checked yesterday it wasn't displaying any processing time at all.
If any one knows what is the reason behind that please reply me.

Thanks Regards


----------



## AbhayJha

shekharsince1986 said:


> Someone who pressed IP button on 27Nov would be feeling sh*t
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Is it the Co contact, IP pressed date they are talking about or the visa lodge date. My lodge date is 15 oct and CO contact was 6 December. Trying to understand the difference here. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanlal

Hi everyone, 

My friend has recently submitted EOI under ICT BA (ANZSCO: 26111) with 75 points (including a superior PTE score of 20 points & 10 points for employment) and he has some queries in his application. 

Can he go ahead without claiming employment points while lodging the visa? 

Also, his spouse is from a different occupation: Marketing specialist. If claims spouse points in his EOI, does he need to provide evidence of employment (such as salary slip, ITR, etc. His spouse is yet to do a skills assessment and appear for English tests. 

Your advice and feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shekharsince1986

AbhayJha said:


> Is it the Co contact, IP pressed date they are talking about or the visa lodge date. My lodge date is 15 oct and CO contact was 6 December. Trying to understand the difference here.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


As per the trend, I think the IP pressed button is your set date and not the CO contact date. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

shekharsince1986 said:


> As per the trend, I think the IP pressed button is your set date and not the CO contact date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Either way looks like Its gonna be a long wait then. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaswanthjasu

shekharsince1986 said:


> Refer this : Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Seems like 489 / 190 now have higher processing priority now. Visa 189 after 26 Nov 2017 has no group assigned yet, so delay is expected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yeah, looks like it..This wait is killing me..I can feel the pain of applicants waiting since more than 6 months. By the way, my agent just now told me that irrespective of type of case, Grants are given on an average of 6-9 months.


----------



## mohitkashyap

As of now by the trend it looks like they have cleared most of September application as you can see lot grants for visa lodged during Sep end, so with this, i hope they will move to October and eventually Nov application.


----------



## masterblaster81

shekharsince1986 said:


> Refer this : Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> Seems like 489 / 190 now have higher processing priority now. Visa 189 after 26 Nov 2017 has no group assigned yet, so delay is expected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


DIBP higher processing priority is a job. some 489 applicants are waiting for over a year and one applicant is waiting for over 2 years. It is said that processing depends on case by case. I don't understand the complexity of a case that they can not resolve in 2 years or 1 year.. 

Regards


----------



## AbhayJha

There is only one grant in immitracker today. I was expecting they have picked up some pace. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashmit

*Ask me*



shekharsince1986 said:


> Someone who pressed IP button on 27Nov would be feeling sh*t
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Ask me mate. Just one day made the whole difference.


----------



## AbhayJha

Ashmit said:


> Ask me mate. Just one day made the whole difference.


Did u press IP button after 26 nov? Somehow i feel this date is the lodge date and not the IP button preased date. Is there some reference which says this date is about IP button? If not then we may have some hope is what I am thinking. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

AbhayJha said:


> Did u press IP button after 26 nov? Somehow i feel this date is the lodge date and not the IP button preased date. Is there some reference which says this date is about IP button? If not then we may have some hope is what I am thinking.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


26 Nov refers to lodgement date. Scroll before the table under heading of "GSM ALLOCATION date". It mentioned "table..... earlier lodgement dates......"


----------



## Ashmit

*What is IP button*



AbhayJha said:


> Did u press IP button after 26 nov? Somehow i feel this date is the lodge date and not the IP button preased date. Is there some reference which says this date is about IP button? If not then we may have some hope is what I am thinking.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


What is IP Button? I am not aware about it. Please help


----------



## nabzz

Ashmit said:


> What is IP Button? I am not aware about it. Please help


Information provided. Its the button that shows up in your account once the CO asks for more documents.


----------



## Ashmit

*What is IP button*



nabzz said:


> Information provided. Its the button that shows up in your account once the CO asks for more documents.


I lodged my application on 27th Nov and haven't received any communication from CO. So IP button is not relevant for me. I hope my Application is picked in next lot


----------



## AbhayJha

lingling said:


> 26 Nov refers to lodgement date. Scroll before the table under heading of "GSM ALLOCATION date". It mentioned "table..... earlier lodgement dates......"


Then as per that it should mean that they are picking cases lodged by 26 November, irrespective Of CO contact or not. Then we shouldn't worry about if our CO contact was after this case, the only thing that should matter is that the lodge date should be before that. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsjustf

Hello everyone ,
I had an inquiry regarding the 189 visa application , I did the medical and uploaded all my docs before hand and received a CO contact regarding Malaysia PCC (it was already uploaded ) which further prolonged the process .

During the long wait my medical report , I assume it expired since I underwent examination and submitted the result on December 2016. So does anyone have any idea if I'll be asked to submit a new medical examination??

Offshore applicant 
Anzco : 233512 , mechanical engineer
Points : 65

EOI: 30/11/2016

ITA: 22/08/2017

Lodge date: 27/09/2017

Co contact: 15/11/2017

Ip pressed:15/11/2017

Grant date : ?????

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

AbhayJha said:


> Then as per that it should mean that they are picking cases lodged by 26 November, irrespective Of CO contact or not. Then we shouldn't worry about if our CO contact was after this case, the only thing that should matter is that the lodge date should be before that.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I suppose that's what the date is suppose to mean. I for one had received CO contact. Others lodged before 26/11, just keep fingers crossed that your submission have indeed been assigned to a CO & had or is being looked at.


----------



## AbhayJha

lingling said:


> I suppose that's what the date is suppose to mean. I for one had received CO contact. Others lodged before 26/11, just keep fingers crossed that your submission have indeed been assigned to a CO & had or is being looked at.


Hope so too. I lodged on 15 oct, already got a CO contact on 6dec for PTE score that was already there. Now hoping that it has really been assigned again and there is some good news on the way. Fingers crossed!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

shekharsince1986 said:


> Someone who pressed IP button on 27Nov would be feeling sh*t
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hey,

Two questions 

1.What's an IP button? 
2. I was contacted twice, will my second time be counted as when IP (assuming it means I have provided information) is considered?


----------



## raghavs

Ashmit said:


> I lodged my application on 27th Nov and haven't received any communication from CO. So IP button is not relevant for me. I hope my Application is picked in next lot




Im on the same boat too, I lodged my application on 27 Nov and till now no CO contact/EV. 

Waiting extends...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

any advice from experts on below quesiton?

After lodging the visa (189), if I have to travel abroad for 12 days, what procedure one has to follow incase informing dibp is required?..any specific form or just emailing is enough?


----------



## mightycoder

Hi Mates, my status has moved to "Further Assessment". Could anyone please tell me what does it meant? I got CO contact on 12th December to submit pcc and other documents for spouse and kid. I uploaded them within a week. Later on Jan 29th I uploaded my Son's new passport as his earlier passport was about to expire in Aug 2018. My submission in Immi account shows as 30th December. 
Please provide your expert opinion on the current status and when can I expect a grant! 
Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## austaspirant

mightycoder said:


> Hi Mates, my status has moved to "Further Assessment". Could anyone please tell me what does it meant? I got CO contact on 12th December to submit pcc and other documents for spouse and kid. I uploaded them within a week. Later on Jan 29th I uploaded my Son's new passport as his earlier passport was about to expire in Aug 2018. My submission in Immi account shows as 30th December.
> Please provide your expert opinion on the current status and when can I expect a grant!
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!


Bro, I have one confusion. You got invited in Mar 2017 and filed the visa in Oct 2017.

Is it possible to file a visa after 60 days of invitation?


----------



## anindyaz

Hi All

Since I am seeing from the last few days folks who filed VISA during Sep/Oct period are getting grant I am putting this email and need a few clarification from the experts.

I have filed my VISA on 5th Sep. Got CO contact on 10th Oct for further medicals and US PCC. Got my medicals completed as scheduled after 3 months (Nov 24th) and got the US PCC in Dec, and submitted that as well. Got next CO contact on 15th Feb asking for Form 815 and submitted on 17th Feb. No further response yet. Questions - 

1. I heard that if you fill in form 815, medicals is valid for 6 months only. Is that correct?
2. If I don't get grant within 6 months will I be asked for re-medical?
3. Does the above applies for dependent as well in case Form 815 is only for primary candidate?
4. Since CO contact was on 15th Feb and I didn't get any further response after 28 days (as many folks said DIBP checks every application every 28 days at least once), do you think I have to wait till they reach folks who had CO contact in Feb?

Kindly advise.

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## mightycoder

austaspirant said:


> Bro, I have one confusion. You got invited in Mar 2017 and filed the visa in Oct 2017.
> 
> Is it possible to file a visa after 60 days of invitation?


Sorry, it was just that i didn't update the right signature. It was on 23rd August that i have received my invitation. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## sonamt

anindyaz said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am seeing from the last few days folks who filed VISA during Sep/Oct period are getting grant I am putting this email and need a few clarification from the experts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have filed my VISA on 5th Sep. Got CO contact on 10th Oct for further medicals and US PCC. Got my medicals completed as scheduled after 3 months (Nov 24th) and got the US PCC in Dec, and submitted that as well. Got next CO contact on 15th Feb asking for Form 815 and submitted on 17th Feb. No further response yet. Questions -
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I heard that if you fill in form 815, medicals is valid for 6 months only. Is that correct?
> 
> 2. If I don't get grant within 6 months will I be asked for re-medical?
> 
> 3. Does the above applies for dependent as well in case Form 815 is only for primary candidate?
> 
> 4. Since CO contact was on 15th Feb and I didn't get any further response after 28 days (as many folks said DIBP checks every application every 28 days at least once), do you think I have to wait till they reach folks who had CO contact in Feb?
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anindya




1. Yes, the medical validity will be 6 months if you have signed 815. Not sure whether that is applicable to all the members within the visa app. My agent told me it is applicable only to member who is asked to sign. Hope that is the case.

2. Will be asked to do medical again if you didn't receive visa within 6 months.

3. Visa approval is all in air. No one can predict. Hope for the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varman

While applying online, do we have to upload the certified documents ?? or just scanned copies are just enough ??


----------



## Pslr

*Finally Grant email arrived !!*

Hi Friends,

With God grace, Today I have been granted PR for my wife and 2 kids. I am close observer to this group and you guys really keep motivating and helping others . Below is my timeline.

Points : 80
Visa Application submitted- 28 Sept 2017
CO contact : 15 Nov 2017 ( asked for Form 180 and PCC)
IP pressed- 5th Dec 2017 
PR Granted: 20th March 2018


----------



## alex.alter

varman said:


> While applying online, do we have to upload the certified documents ?? or just scanned copies are just enough ??


I had my black and white documents certified ( like salary slips ) . didn't certify color ones ( bank docs etc ). guess it is always good to upload color copies.


----------



## mohitkashyap

I saw few grants in immi tracker for visa lodgement period on 1st week of October, does anyone received here in this group?


----------



## rjslehal

My visa application stuck at employement verification email. My employer is not replying their email. Great trouble

Anyone has solution for this??

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

rjslehal said:


> My visa application stuck at employement verification email. My employer is not replying their email. Great trouble
> 
> Anyone has solution for this??
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Why is he not replying?


----------



## SMR1

@Psir! Congratulations. ..


----------



## rjslehal

haspy123 said:


> Why is he not replying?


They are asking me to resign from my job to apply for pr.
The rule is that i cannot go on pr within job.
But no details mentioned about application for pr.
I am asking them and providing them affidavit to certify that i will resign if i have to go on pr.
But how can i resign for just a verification email.
As i am a govt employee.. they are harassing me as they do with public. Providing silly answerd. But not replying

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz

All those who got a grant on this forum today, pleas update immitracker. There are two grants today for 8th and 12th Oct lodges. Seems like they skipped a few dates in between :/


----------



## gautamvbaindur

rjslehal said:


> They are asking me to resign from my job to apply for pr.
> The rule is that i cannot go on pr within job.
> But no details mentioned about application for pr.
> I am asking them and providing them affidavit to certify that i will resign if i have to go on pr.
> But how can i resign for just a verification email.
> As i am a govt employee.. they are harassing me as they do with public. Providing silly answerd. But not replying
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You can have the entire correspondence over email. You can mail your employer to ask them to reply to the EV. And if they reply something to your mail, you can send the same mail as proof to the CO saying that your employer is not cooperating. But remember to have all the communication with employer over email

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyneha

nabzz said:


> All those who got a grant on this forum today, pleas update immitracker. There are two grants today for 8th and 12th Oct lodges. Seems like they skipped a few dates in between :/


They have forgotten july applicants as well..


----------



## masterblaster81

nabzz said:


> All those who got a grant on this forum today, pleas update immitracker. There are two grants today for 8th and 12th Oct lodges. Seems like they skipped a few dates in between :/


I applied on 4th October and waiting, my status is recieved , no CO , no Immi commencement , just waiting.... 


Regards


----------



## mohitkashyap

nabzz said:


> All those who got a grant on this forum today, pleas update immitracker. There are two grants today for 8th and 12th Oct lodges. Seems like they skipped a few dates in between :/


Same here..i'm also waiting!


----------



## AmazingTiger

mohitkashyap said:


> Same here..i'm also waiting!


CdeeddZddddvfvt zf,xrdZzcdrC wS. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin.s

mohitkashyap said:


> Same here..i'm also waiting!


Same here Waiting after CO contact.

__________________
Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17
Grant- Waiting


----------



## haspy123

mohsin.s said:


> Same here Waiting after CO contact.
> 
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17
> Grant- Waiting


233512, visa applied -3 oct 2017, co contact - 15 nov. 2017, waiting


----------



## ravinder.529

i noticed no time line today in immi account. previously it was 9 to 12 months.


----------



## SMR1

Lodge 9th Oct 2107
Co contact 30th Nov 2017
Grant : Waiting


----------



## dhiva_p05

gautamvbaindur said:


> You can have the entire correspondence over email. You can mail your employer to ask them to reply to the EV. And if they reply something to your mail, you can send the same mail as proof to the CO saying that your employer is not cooperating. But remember to have all the communication with employer over email
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


In addition to the e-mail correspondence from employer, I would provide rest of the evidence documents (i.e. Payslips, bank statements, Tax documents etc). This will help to convince the CO.

All the best, and let us know how it goes along.


----------



## rajhans2011

Hi Guys,
Granted 20/3/2018
Lodged :06/10/2017
Mechanical engineer 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## haspy123

rajhans2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Granted 20/3/2018
> Lodged :06/10/2017
> Mechanical engineer
> Thanks everyone.


Wow... Congratulations mate...m also a mechanical engineer, lodged on 3oct 2017...still waiting for grant


----------



## umashanker

Nice to see October lodge are getting Grant. 
I hope my grant is very soon.
According to Immi tracker 8 and 12 October got grant .
Mine is 10 October and Immi commencement mail on 30 November


----------



## debeash

rajhans2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Granted 20/3/2018
> Lodged :06/10/2017
> Mechanical engineer
> Thanks everyone.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

rajhans2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Granted 20/3/2018
> Lodged :06/10/2017
> Mechanical engineer
> Thanks everyone.




Congrats buddy


----------



## ajay1558

rajhans2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Granted 20/3/2018
> Lodged :06/10/2017
> Mechanical engineer
> Thanks everyone.


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

Pslr said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With God grace, Today I have been granted PR for my wife and 2 kids. I am close observer to this group and you guys really keep motivating and helping others . Below is my timeline.
> 
> Points : 80
> Visa Application submitted- 28 Sept 2017
> CO contact : 15 Nov 2017 ( asked for Form 180 and PCC)
> IP pressed- 5th Dec 2017
> PR Granted: 20th March 2018


Congrats


----------



## kinnu369

rajhans2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Granted 20/3/2018
> Lodged :06/10/2017
> Mechanical engineer
> Thanks everyone.


Congrats

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Pslr said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With God grace, Today I have been granted PR for my wife and 2 kids. I am close observer to this group and you guys really keep motivating and helping others . Below is my timeline.
> 
> Points : 80
> Visa Application submitted- 28 Sept 2017
> CO contact : 15 Nov 2017 ( asked for Form 180 and PCC)
> IP pressed- 5th Dec 2017
> PR Granted: 20th March 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Found that 10 - 10 2017 also got granted , I am expecting golden mail tomorrow


----------



## anindyaz

sonamt said:


> 1. Yes, the medical validity will be 6 months if you have signed 815. Not sure whether that is applicable to all the members within the visa app. My agent told me it is applicable only to member who is asked to sign. Hope that is the case.
> 
> 2. Will be asked to do medical again if you didn't receive visa within 6 months.
> 
> 3. Visa approval is all in air. No one can predict. Hope for the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi sonamt

Thanks a lot for the clarifications. I was pretty sure of the last answer however since the immiaccount is not showing global processing time anymore (previously it was 9-12 months) I was thinking whether to contact CO or not. Mine is 6.5 months after the visa lodgement.

One more question, probably a silly one but I am not sure. How are you guys getting to know about the Employment Verification? Does CO copy the applicant while sending EV email to the employer or does it show in the immiaccount? I am not sure whether any EV is done for me since I am not intimated by anyone till now, so would be helpful if you/anyone can clarify.

Regards
Anindya


----------



## grsr

Visa grant. Dear all, I am happy to announce my visa grant for me and my family.

Application submitted 05-Oct-2017.
CO Contact 29-Nov-2017. Responded 30-Nov-2017.
Grant 21-Mar-2018.

It has been a painful wait. I stopped accessing this forum after the CO contact. 

I thank all of you for several valuable information.


----------



## gbedan

grsr said:


> Visa grant. Dear all, I am happy to announce my visa grant for me and my family.
> 
> Application submitted 05-Oct-2017.
> CO Contact 29-Nov-2017. Responded 30-Nov-2017.
> Grant 21-Mar-2018.
> 
> It has been a painful wait. I stopped accessing this forum after the CO contact.
> 
> I thank all of you for several valuable information.


Congratulations


----------



## kevinishining

grsr said:


> Visa grant. Dear all, I am happy to announce my visa grant for me and my family.
> 
> Application submitted 05-Oct-2017.
> CO Contact 29-Nov-2017. Responded 30-Nov-2017.
> Grant 21-Mar-2018.
> 
> It has been a painful wait. I stopped accessing this forum after the CO contact.
> 
> I thank all of you for several valuable information.


Congrats you should be much relieved. Well, what was the reason for the CO contact?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

grsr said:


> Visa grant. Dear all, I am happy to announce my visa grant for me and my family.
> 
> Application submitted 05-Oct-2017.
> CO Contact 29-Nov-2017. Responded 30-Nov-2017.
> Grant 21-Mar-2018.
> 
> It has been a painful wait. I stopped accessing this forum after the CO contact.
> 
> I thank all of you for several valuable information.


Congrats. Could you tell us the reason for co contact? Also did you have ev?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

grsr said:


> Visa grant. Dear all, I am happy to announce my visa grant for me and my family.
> 
> Application submitted 05-Oct-2017.
> CO Contact 29-Nov-2017. Responded 30-Nov-2017.
> Grant 21-Mar-2018.
> 
> It has been a painful wait. I stopped accessing this forum after the CO contact.
> 
> I thank all of you for several valuable information.




Congrats


----------



## SMR1

Great ... congratulations. ...


----------



## grsr

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Could you tell us the reason for co contact? Also did you have ev?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The reason for contact was for polio certificate as I had travelled to one of the countries and stayed for more than 14 days. It was my mistake of not uploading in advance. It would have saved three months. 

My case was quite complicated as I had worked in several countries for several companies. 

I personally feel that better the documentation higher are the chances of getting a grant quickly.


----------



## grsr

grsr said:


> The reason for contact was for polio certificate as I had travelled to one of the countries and stayed for more than 14 days. It was my mistake of not uploading in advance. It would have saved three months.
> 
> My case was quite complicated as I had worked in several countries for several companies.
> 
> I personally feel that better the documentation higher are the chances of getting a grant quickly.


No employment verification.


----------



## mohitkashyap

@grsr-Congrats! 
by the way you applied under which code?


----------



## grsr

mohitkashyap said:


> @grsr-Congrats!
> by the way you applied under which code?


Not sure if I understood you correctly. I have applied under Mechanical stream (forgot the code number!! it's been a long time).


----------



## ajay1558

grsr said:


> Visa grant. Dear all, I am happy to announce my visa grant for me and my family.
> 
> Application submitted 05-Oct-2017.
> CO Contact 29-Nov-2017. Responded 30-Nov-2017.
> Grant 21-Mar-2018.
> 
> It has been a painful wait. I stopped accessing this forum after the CO contact.
> 
> I thank all of you for several valuable information.


Congrats


----------



## mohitkashyap

grsr said:


> Not sure if I understood you correctly. I have applied under Mechanical stream (forgot the code number!! it's been a long time).[/QU
> 
> You understood correctly, no worries Mechanical is good enough


----------



## debeash

grsr said:


> Visa grant. Dear all, I am happy to announce my visa grant for me and my family.
> 
> Application submitted 05-Oct-2017.
> CO Contact 29-Nov-2017. Responded 30-Nov-2017.
> Grant 21-Mar-2018.
> 
> It has been a painful wait. I stopped accessing this forum after the CO contact.
> 
> I thank all of you for several valuable information.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsin.s

Dear All,

My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.

A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:

This application has been granted.
The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.

When i go to messages there is no correspondence. 

Is this a normal procedure ?
__________________
Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


----------



## haspy123

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


Congratulations


----------



## nabzz

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


Wait for a day or two and try again. Check the myVEVO app as well. If nothing happens then try contacting dibp and asking them regarding the issue. You did get the grant if the status has changed to finalized, it sounds more like a back end error that you can't view the letter.

Also did you get your grant today?


----------



## alex.alter

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


when you go to grant letter and click view grant letter, you shld be redirected to messages. and there you can see IMMI grant notification under correspondence. once you click it, another window opens and you will be able to see the grant letter pdf. check vevo if this does not work.


----------



## masterblaster81

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


Many Many Congrats. ....

I applied on 4th October, Still status is received , no CO contact and NO immi commencement email. 

Regards.


----------



## nabzz

is it just me or does the no. of days to the grant after CO contact keep increasing every day I get closer to 120 days post contact  (todays average 122 days)


----------



## debeash

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

nabzz said:


> is it just me or does the no. of days to the grant after CO contact keep increasing every day I get closer to 120 days post contact  (todays average 122 days)


Lol, you are not alone...


----------



## klusarun

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> 
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> 
> 
> This application has been granted.
> 
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> 
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> 
> __________________
> 
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> 
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> 
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> 
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> 
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17




Congrats ... you can in vevo for grant confirmation as well


----------



## grsr

Hi. Can anyone provide links to the threads for having information after the grant.


----------



## hrpritz

I lodged visa on 8 Sep and is still pending...
I got CO request for additional documents on 24 Oct..same was replied on 10 Nov.
Still waiting for grant. Any other person waiting for grant prior to Sep??


----------



## singhamitindia

Anyone waiting since 27 Nov?
No CO contact too. 
Last direct grant shows 26th Nov.


----------



## raghavs

singhamitindia said:


> Anyone waiting since 27 Nov?
> No CO contact too.
> Last direct grant shows 26th Nov.




Yes, more than a couple of people including me in this forum. No grants yet for applications lodged after 26 Nov from past 3 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhamitindia

raghavs said:


> Yes, more than a couple of people including me in this forum. No grants yet for applications lodged after 26 Nov from past 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So when are you guys expecting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

singhamitindia said:


> Anyone waiting since 27 Nov?
> No CO contact too.
> Last direct grant shows 26th Nov.


I think it's those who CO contacted in November that are currently being attended to at the moment


----------



## sam99a

Hey guys, 


I need a second opinion on this so posting it here. I have lodged a 189 VISA application 2 months ago. I would be promoted next month. My roles and responsibilities remain same. 

Do I need to inform DIBP about this?
Does this comes under changes in circumstances clause.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhr123

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


Hi Mohsin,

First of congrats... yes it's normal .. the grant letter on immi account is mostly visible after 24 yrs (in my case it was).. but simultaneously i received email as well on my registered email with the grant letter attached.. the same email body and attachment will be visible later on ur immi account as well...
so check tmrw.


----------



## UsamaWaheed

hrpritz said:


> I lodged visa on 8 Sep and is still pending...
> I got CO request for additional documents on 24 Oct..same was replied on 10 Nov.
> Still waiting for grant. Any other person waiting for grant prior to Sep??


I am with you. I applied on 3rd September. Got contacted twice by CO. Sigh the wait


----------



## Patriotvn

mohitkashyap said:


> Lol, you are not alone...



I'm on the same boat mates, was contacted on 2 Nov, replied on the same day and total silence...

We have no other the choice than waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

sam99a said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I need a second opinion on this so posting it here. I have lodged a 189 VISA application 2 months ago. I would be promoted next month. My roles and responsibilities remain same.
> 
> Do I need to inform DIBP about this?
> Does this comes under changes in circumstances clause.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Even though it's a change, I would suggest you to wait for the first CO contact or a direct grant. In case there is a CO contact, you can respond to him along with the change. Let's see what others think about this.


----------



## hsrajpal

Hey guys
Need some expert opinion on what should I do in my case, as I have mailed them multiple times but no response... Should I call DIBP or wait for some time...

Visa Subclass:- 190
CODE:- 321111
EOI applied:- Nov 2016
PCC done:- Nov 2016
EOI received:- Jan 2017
Visa Application:- 16 Jan 2017
CO Contact:- 30 Jan 2017
IP pressed :- 15 Feb 2017

NEW MEMBER IN FAMILY:- 10 Aug 2017

Added Newborn:- 22 October 2017
2nd CO Contact for medicals and other documents:- 7 Nov 2017
IP pressed:- 28 Nov 2017
Grant:- Still waiting


----------



## anindyaz

UsamaWaheed said:


> I am with you. I applied on 3rd September. Got contacted twice by CO. Sigh the wait


Same here, applied 5th Sep. Contacted by CO twice, last on 15th Feb for Form 815. still waiting 

Anindya


----------



## anindyaz

anindyaz said:


> Hi sonamt
> 
> Thanks a lot for the clarifications. I was pretty sure of the last answer however since the immiaccount is not showing global processing time anymore (previously it was 9-12 months) I was thinking whether to contact CO or not. Mine is 6.5 months after the visa lodgement.
> 
> One more question, probably a silly one but I am not sure. How are you guys getting to know about the Employment Verification? Does CO copy the applicant while sending EV email to the employer or does it show in the immiaccount? I am not sure whether any EV is done for me since I am not intimated by anyone till now, so would be helpful if you/anyone can clarify.
> 
> Regards
> Anindya


Anyone please on the EV part?

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## jk999

Any one waiting with same time nearby

Time line:

ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
190- 65 pts (VIC)
489 - 70 pts (Adelaide,SA) 
22/09/2017 : EOI 189/190/489
24/10/2017 : 489 Invitation
26/10/2017 : 489 Logged Visa
6/11/2017 : 190 VIC Invitation
8/11/2017 : 190 VIC visa logged
20/11/2017 : 489 Withdrawal
12/12/2017 : CO contact for 815 form wife (Adelaide team)
13/12/2017 : Responded to CO 815 form
Visa Grant : ????


----------



## Ram bo

*Re-updation of info to DIPB*

Hello, 
Earlier mistakenly added my wife as the non-migrating member and have notified DIPB by Immi Account "InCorrect Answer" section. 
My Wife has recently got an opportunity to work with some good company and she wanted to stay along with her sister for some time in INDIA. Later I can proceed with spouse VISA(i know it is a long process).

Should I update DIPB by IMMI account again about the newly changed situation?
Will updating again n again jeopardize the case?

VISA lodged 05 Nov 2017
CO contact 25th Jan 2018
Required doc submitted: 6th Feb 2018
DIPB notified about correction related to wife entry as non-migrant : 10th Feb 2018


----------



## UsamaWaheed

anindyaz said:


> Same here, applied 5th Sep. Contacted by CO twice, last on 15th Feb for Form 815. still waiting
> 
> Anindya


Hi,

Could you kindly share your complete timelines (first CO contact), ANZSCO, reply dates etc? Furthermore, what was the first CO contact for?

We are on the same exact same boat. Even after second CO contact is on the same date.


----------



## andreyx108b

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


congrats!


----------



## jithooos

Ram bo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Earlier mistakenly added my wife as the non-migrating member and have notified DIPB by Immi Account "InCorrect Answer" section.
> 
> My Wife has recently got an opportunity to work with some good company and she wanted to stay along with her sister for some time in INDIA. Later I can proceed with spouse VISA(i know it is a long process).
> 
> 
> 
> Should I update DIPB by IMMI account again about the newly changed situation?
> 
> Will updating again n again jeopardize the case?
> 
> 
> 
> VISA lodged 05 Nov 2017
> 
> CO contact 25th Jan 2018
> 
> Required doc submitted: 6th Feb 2018
> 
> DIPB notified about correction related to wife entry as non-migrant : 10th Feb 2018




No, It won’t jeopardise ur case. 

In my opinion, keep your wife as migrating member, get her PR with yours, make initial entry and it’s valid for 5 years. Spouse visa is time consuming and expensive. Why take that pain !! 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithooos

sam99a said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a second opinion on this so posting it here. I have lodged a 189 VISA application 2 months ago. I would be promoted next month. My roles and responsibilities remain same.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to inform DIBP about this?
> 
> Does this comes under changes in circumstances clause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




DIBP is interested in the proofs for which you have claimed points during EOI. A promotion now will be of no interest to them. In my opinion you do not have to notify them. 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

anindyaz said:


> Anyone please on the EV part?
> 
> Thanks
> Anindya


EV communications are only with the employer. Usually, applicants don't receive any information. Some of them have received assessment in progress emails.


----------



## sam99a

jithooos said:


> sam99a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a second opinion on this so posting it here. I have lodged a 189 VISA application 2 months ago. I would be promoted next month. My roles and responsibilities remain same.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to inform DIBP about this?
> 
> Does this comes under changes in circumstances clause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is interested in the proofs for which you have claimed points during EOI. A promotion now will be of no interest to them. In my opinion you do not have to notify them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## thamba

Dear All,

Today morning, we got the golden mail. Our application status has changed to Finalized. Thanks to all members for their dedication in assisting.


----------



## kinnu369

thamba said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today morning, we got the golden mail. Our application status has changed to Finalized. Thanks to all members for their dedication in assisting.


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

thamba said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today morning, we got the golden mail. Our application status has changed to Finalized. Thanks to all members for their dedication in assisting.


Congrats. Can you tell us what happened in your EV?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

Dear All,

Just to let you know, I have received the most awaited thing on this Journey - 'Grant'
Appreciate all the help and guidance which I received from this group, same time I do understand the anxiety who are waiting eagerly for their Grants but just wait calmly and you'll get it soon.

Thanks again everyone for your help and All the best who are waiting.


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations guys who hv rcvd their grants . Good luck for future 🙂


----------



## kinnu369

mohitkashyap said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just to let you know, I have received the most awaited thing on this Journey - 'Grant'
> Appreciate all the help and guidance which I received from this group, same time I do understand the anxiety who are waiting eagerly for their Grants but just wait calmly and you'll get it soon.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your help and All the best who are waiting.


Congrats mohit! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

mohitkashyap said:


> Congrats guys for your grants and all the best for new journey.
> 
> Every grant is morale booster , based on current trend i am also expecting in another week time for my Grant


Congratulations buddy.. your prediction couldn't have been more accurate


----------



## ShwetaGB

Hi All, Thank you for all your support. I have received The Grant yesterday.

*14-Mar-17* --> PTE
*21-Mar-17* --> ACS Report
*23-Mar-17* --> EOI Lodged with 65 Points
*20-Sep-17* --> Invite received
*30-Sep-17	*--> Application Submited/ Visa Logged
*17-Nov-17* --> CO Contact for form 80 of Spouse
*21-Nov-17* --> Form 80 provided
*21-Mar-18* --> *Grant*


----------



## abrock

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congrats Mate ...

kinnu369 - its coming closer to you!!


----------



## kumudnaugai

Hi All

Glad to announce that me and my wife received our grant today. 

Anzsco 261313
Visa Class 189
Visa Lodged 4th October
CO contact 24th November (For RnR document on company letterhead)
IP Pressed 8th December
Grant 22nd March

Thank you for all the help. You guys have been really supportive and helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

abrock said:


> Congrats Mate ...
> 
> kinnu369 - its coming closer to you!!


Yeah.. Let's see.. What's written for me! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi All
> 
> Glad to announce that me and my wife received our grant today.
> 
> Anzsco 261313
> Visa Class 189
> Visa Lodged 4th October
> CO contact 24th November (For RnR document on company letterhead)
> IP Pressed 8th December
> Grant 22nd March
> 
> Thank you for all the help. You guys have been really supportive and helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and all the best for your future! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi All
> 
> Glad to announce that me and my wife received our grant today.
> 
> Anzsco 261313
> Visa Class 189
> Visa Lodged 4th October
> CO contact 24th November (For RnR document on company letterhead)
> IP Pressed 8th December
> Grant 22nd March
> 
> Thank you for all the help. You guys have been really supportive and helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Many Congrats and All the best for the future. 

I applied on 4th October as well and my status is still Received, No CO , No Immi assessment mail.

Regards


----------



## austaspirant

masterblaster81 said:


> Many Many Congrats and All the best for the future.
> 
> I applied on 4th October as well and my status is still Received, No CO , No Immi assessment mail.
> 
> Regards


Hopefully, you will also get your grant soon.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi All
> 
> Glad to announce that me and my wife received our grant today.
> 
> Anzsco 261313
> Visa Class 189
> Visa Lodged 4th October
> CO contact 24th November (For RnR document on company letterhead)
> IP Pressed 8th December
> Grant 22nd March
> 
> Thank you for all the help. You guys have been really supportive and helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi kumudnaugai,

Congrats bro.....nd BOL for the future.

Can u plz explain how u had suffice the requirement of R&R on company's letter head...?????? cos i have submitted the SD from by immediate superior on stamp paper.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

jk999 said:


> Any one waiting with same time nearby
> 
> Time line:
> 
> ANZSCO -351311 (chef)
> 189- 60 pts (Age-32, Degree- 15, Exp-15)
> 190- 65 pts (VIC)
> 489 - 70 pts (Adelaide,SA)
> 22/09/2017 : EOI 189/190/489
> 24/10/2017 : 489 Invitation
> 26/10/2017 : 489 Logged Visa
> 6/11/2017 : 190 VIC Invitation
> 8/11/2017 : 190 VIC visa logged
> 20/11/2017 : 489 Withdrawal
> 12/12/2017 : CO contact for 815 form wife (Adelaide team)
> 13/12/2017 : Responded to CO 815 form
> Visa Grant : ????



Yes my time line is here as under...... lodged 29/10.....CO contact (815 for kid)...15/01......replied 15/01


----------



## thamba

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Can you tell us what happened in your EV?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Somebody from Dubai ( high commission/ consultants) called my boss and confirmed the issuance of letter and responsibilities. My boss informed me about the call he received.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

ShwetaGB said:


> Hi All, Thank you for all your support. I have received The Grant yesterday.
> 
> *14-Mar-17*--> PTE
> *21-Mar-17*--> ACS Report
> *23-Mar-17* --> EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> *20-Sep-17* --> Invite received
> *30-Sep-17*--> Application Submited/ Visa Logged
> *17-Nov-17*--> CO Contact for form 80 of Spouse
> *21-Nov-17*--> Form 80 provided
> *21-Mar-18*--> *Grant*


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi All
> 
> Glad to announce that me and my wife received our grant today.
> 
> Anzsco 261313
> Visa Class 189
> Visa Lodged 4th October
> CO contact 24th November (For RnR document on company letterhead)
> IP Pressed 8th December
> Grant 22nd March
> 
> Thank you for all the help. You guys have been really supportive and helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anindyaz

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you kindly share your complete timelines (first CO contact), ANZSCO, reply dates etc? Furthermore, what was the first CO contact for?
> 
> We are on the same exact same boat. Even after second CO contact is on the same date.


Here you go -

ANZSCO Code - 261112 (ICT System Analyst)
Visa Lodged - 5th Sep.
1st CO Contact - 10th Oct (for further medical after 3 months and USA PCC)
Re-medical completed on 24th Nov, USA PCC received and submitted on Dec 22nd (as far I remember).
2nd CO contact - 15th Feb (Form 815/Health undertaking sign), IP pressed on 17th Feb.

Not sure on EV since I have not received any update from my previous or current organization and neither from the references I had provided.

Thanks
Anindya


----------



## anindyaz

grsr said:


> EV communications are only with the employer. Usually, applicants don't receive any information. Some of them have received assessment in progress emails.


Thank you. Since so many folks mentioned about EV done and all I was confused how they are getting the updates


----------



## HARINDERJEET

*Since 19/03/2018 .....no processing time is shown in immi account......don't know what is going on behind the stage....

any idea mates?????*


----------



## nabzz

So I got a very random call from my agent (asking if I had made any preparations for Aussie). Got my grant today for my wife and myself. 
This group has been very helpful and thank you everyone for all the information. My signature is as below:

Occupation Code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
Date of EA Assessment: 6th July, 2017
Lodged EOI (189): 14th July, 2017 (65 points)
(IELTS: 7 each (10), Exp (10))
PTE (1st Attempt): 8 each category (20 points)
Updated EOI (189): 21st Aug, 2017 (75 points)
ITA: 23rd Aug, 2017
Visa lodged: 6th Oct, 2017
CO contact: 22nd Nov, 2017 (additional PCC for University)
Replied to CO: 25th Nov, 2017
Grant: : 22nd March, 2018 (167 days after lodging, 120 days post CO contact))
IED: : 15th September, 2018


----------



## kinnu369

nabzz said:


> So I got a very random call from my agent (asking if I had made any preparations for Aussie). Got my grant today for my wife and myself.
> This group has been very helpful and thank you everyone for all the information. My signature is as below:
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Date of EA Assessment: 6th July, 2017
> Lodged EOI (189): 14th July, 2017 (65 points)
> (IELTS: 7 each (10), Exp (10))
> PTE (1st Attempt): 8 each category (20 points)
> Updated EOI (189): 21st Aug, 2017 (75 points)
> ITA: 23rd Aug, 2017
> Visa lodged: 6th Oct, 2017
> CO contact: 22nd Nov, 2017 (additional PCC for University)
> Replied to CO: 25th Nov, 2017
> Grant: : 22nd March, 2018 (167 days after lodging, 120 days post CO contact))
> IED: : 15th September, 2018


Congrats nabzz! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

nabzz said:


> So I got a very random call from my agent (asking if I had made any preparations for Aussie). Got my grant today for my wife and myself.
> This group has been very helpful and thank you everyone for all the information. My signature is as below:
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Date of EA Assessment: 6th July, 2017
> Lodged EOI (189): 14th July, 2017 (65 points)
> (IELTS: 7 each (10), Exp (10))
> PTE (1st Attempt): 8 each category (20 points)
> Updated EOI (189): 21st Aug, 2017 (75 points)
> ITA: 23rd Aug, 2017
> Visa lodged: 6th Oct, 2017
> CO contact: 22nd Nov, 2017 (additional PCC for University)
> Replied to CO: 25th Nov, 2017
> Grant: : 22nd March, 2018 (167 days after lodging, 120 days post CO contact))
> IED: : 15th September, 2018


Many Many Congrats Bro and All the best for the Future .


----------



## gbedan

nabzz said:


> So I got a very random call from my agent (asking if I had made any preparations for Aussie). Got my grant today for my wife and myself.
> This group has been very helpful and thank you everyone for all the information. My signature is as below:
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Date of EA Assessment: 6th July, 2017
> Lodged EOI (189): 14th July, 2017 (65 points)
> (IELTS: 7 each (10), Exp (10))
> PTE (1st Attempt): 8 each category (20 points)
> Updated EOI (189): 21st Aug, 2017 (75 points)
> ITA: 23rd Aug, 2017
> Visa lodged: 6th Oct, 2017
> CO contact: 22nd Nov, 2017 (additional PCC for University)
> Replied to CO: 25th Nov, 2017
> Grant: : 22nd March, 2018 (167 days after lodging, 120 days post CO contact))
> IED: : 15th September, 2018


Congratulations


----------



## nabtex

Congratulations!!


----------



## nabzz

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats nabzz!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## nabzz

masterblaster81 said:


> Many Many Congrats Bro and All the best for the Future .


Thank you!!


----------



## nabzz

gbedan said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## nabzz

nabtex said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## SMR1

@Nabzz! Good to see your post . Many Congratulations. ..


----------



## kumudnaugai

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi kumudnaugai,
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro.....nd BOL for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Can u plz explain how u had suffice the requirement of R&R on company's letter head...?????? cos i have submitted the SD from by immediate superior on stamp paper.




Hi Harinderjeet

My company refused to provide RnR document on company letterhead but they provided everything else like my designation and date of joining etc on company letterhead. I also submitted SD from my superior before CO contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srijai

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi All
> 
> Glad to announce that me and my wife received our grant today.
> 
> Anzsco 261313
> Visa Class 189
> Visa Lodged 4th October
> CO contact 24th November (For RnR document on company letterhead)
> IP Pressed 8th December
> Grant 22nd March
> 
> Thank you for all the help. You guys have been really supportive and helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

Is there any group that i can follow for people who have received their grant and are searching for jobs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

srijai said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crirodni

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody could give me advice about something related to my visa application process or if anybody has had similar experiences and could share their views?

We applied for 189 visa on 22nd December with front loaded documentation and haven't heard from the HA Department yet. I have recently seen that the processing times are getting longer and longer and that people keep getting contacted for unusual documentation or unusual checks. I have heard (and also read in this forum) of a number of cases where people have recently been asked to provide a police check for countries where they have lived for less than a year, even though the guidance in the HA website clearly says that you only need to provide police checks for places where you have lived for 1 year or longer. In my case, I have lived in 3 countries: Spain, Italy and UK. However, I only provided police checks for Spain and UK because I only lived in Italy for 5 months. But now I am starting to wonder whether they might request the police check for Italy too. I am assessing what to do because I really want to avoid CO contact (which could ptentially delay my grant by 3-4 months based on the current time scales?) and I am full of questions and doubts. I can order the police check by post, that is not a problem. However, if I upload it now into my Immi Account, 3 months after the lodgement, will that have an impact on my position in the queue? Will I go back to the queue with the March cases because that is when I submitted my last document?

Can somebody shed some light please? I would be very grateful for your comments.

Thank you.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi Harinderjeet
> 
> My company refused to provide RnR document on company letterhead but they provided everything else like my designation and date of joining etc on company letterhead. I also submitted SD from my superior before CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnx kumudnaugai,

I am also having the same concern.....my organization has also refused to provide the RnR on their letter head. Rest I have submitted everything including PF statement, salary slips, tax docs, promotion and salary revision letters, appointment letters and bank statement.

I had submitted SD and thinking to submit the letter on company's letterhead *received from my company on July 2016 while skill assessment....stating my position and joining date *

Plz advice...


----------



## kumudnaugai

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thnx kumudnaugai,
> 
> I am also having the same concern.....my organization has also refused to provide the RnR on their letter head. Rest I have submitted everything including PF statement, salary slips, tax docs, promotion and salary revision letters, appointment letters and bank statement.
> 
> I had submitted SD and thinking to submit the letter on company's letterhead *received from my company on July 2016 while skill assessment....stating my position and joining date *
> 
> Plz advice...




Yes submit that letter and rest all is fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utchey

I have seen that most grants are people with co contacts

I wonder what happens to people with no co contact or just immi commencement mail.

Guys what do you think?


----------



## sonamt

HARINDERJEET said:


> Thnx kumudnaugai,
> 
> I am also having the same concern.....my organization has also refused to provide the RnR on their letter head. Rest I have submitted everything including PF statement, salary slips, tax docs, promotion and salary revision letters, appointment letters and bank statement.
> 
> I had submitted SD and thinking to submit the letter on company's letterhead *received from my company on July 2016 while skill assessment....stating my position and joining date *
> 
> Plz advice...




Hi Harinderjeet,

I noticed you have also received co contact for signing 815. I did mine too on 25 Jan. Have you encountered anyone receiving grant after signing 815 on this forum? I am little concerned whether they consider 815 cases as any other co contacts. Also, incase we don't receive our grants before the expiry of medical of member who signs 815, will all members within the visa application undergo medical again after six months? Or is it only for a member who signed 815? Just wondering.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

nabzz said:


> So I got a very random call from my agent (asking if I had made any preparations for Aussie). Got my grant today for my wife and myself.
> This group has been very helpful and thank you everyone for all the information. My signature is as below:
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Date of EA Assessment: 6th July, 2017
> Lodged EOI (189): 14th July, 2017 (65 points)
> (IELTS: 7 each (10), Exp (10))
> PTE (1st Attempt): 8 each category (20 points)
> Updated EOI (189): 21st Aug, 2017 (75 points)
> ITA: 23rd Aug, 2017
> Visa lodged: 6th Oct, 2017
> CO contact: 22nd Nov, 2017 (additional PCC for University)
> Replied to CO: 25th Nov, 2017
> Grant: : 22nd March, 2018 (167 days after lodging, 120 days post CO contact))
> IED: : 15th September, 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

nabzz said:


> So I got a very random call from my agent (asking if I had made any preparations for Aussie). Got my grant today for my wife and myself.
> This group has been very helpful and thank you everyone for all the information. My signature is as below:
> 
> Occupation Code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Date of EA Assessment: 6th July, 2017
> Lodged EOI (189): 14th July, 2017 (65 points)
> (IELTS: 7 each (10), Exp (10))
> PTE (1st Attempt): 8 each category (20 points)
> Updated EOI (189): 21st Aug, 2017 (75 points)
> ITA: 23rd Aug, 2017
> Visa lodged: 6th Oct, 2017
> CO contact: 22nd Nov, 2017 (additional PCC for University)
> Replied to CO: 25th Nov, 2017
> Grant: : 22nd March, 2018 (167 days after lodging, 120 days post CO contact))
> IED: : 15th September, 2018



Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

mohsin.s said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My application status has changed to Finalised and the Granted is written in front of my name.
> 
> A new link is also visible in the immi account naming Grant Letter , but when i click following message is appearing:
> 
> This application has been granted.
> The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence.
> 
> When i go to messages there is no correspondence.
> 
> Is this a normal procedure ?
> __________________
> Code 261111 | Business Analyst |
> Visa Type- 189 | Total 70 Points
> EOI Invite on - 6 SEP 17
> Applied on- 3rd Oct 17
> CO Contact- 23rd Nov 17


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

thamba said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today morning, we got the golden mail. Our application status has changed to Finalized. Thanks to all members for their dedication in assisting.


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

mohitkashyap said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just to let you know, I have received the most awaited thing on this Journey - 'Grant'
> Appreciate all the help and guidance which I received from this group, same time I do understand the anxiety who are waiting eagerly for their Grants but just wait calmly and you'll get it soon.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your help and All the best who are waiting.


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

ShwetaGB said:


> Hi All, Thank you for all your support. I have received The Grant yesterday.
> 
> *14-Mar-17* --> PTE
> *21-Mar-17* --> ACS Report
> *23-Mar-17* --> EOI Lodged with 65 Points
> *20-Sep-17* --> Invite received
> *30-Sep-17	*--> Application Submited/ Visa Logged
> *17-Nov-17* --> CO Contact for form 80 of Spouse
> *21-Nov-17* --> Form 80 provided
> *21-Mar-18* --> *Grant*


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

kumudnaugai said:


> Hi All
> 
> Glad to announce that me and my wife received our grant today.
> 
> Anzsco 261313
> Visa Class 189
> Visa Lodged 4th October
> CO contact 24th November (For RnR document on company letterhead)
> IP Pressed 8th December
> Grant 22nd March
> 
> Thank you for all the help. You guys have been really supportive and helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## grsr

crirodni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could give me advice about something related to my visa application process or if anybody has had similar experiences and could share their views?
> 
> We applied for 189 visa on 22nd December with front loaded documentation and haven't heard from the HA Department yet. I have recently seen that the processing times are getting longer and longer and that people keep getting contacted for unusual documentation or unusual checks. I have heard (and also read in this forum) of a number of cases where people have recently been asked to provide a police check for countries where they have lived for less than a year, even though the guidance in the HA website clearly says that you only need to provide police checks for places where you have lived for 1 year or longer. In my case, I have lived in 3 countries: Spain, Italy and UK. However, I only provided police checks for Spain and UK because I only lived in Italy for 5 months. But now I am starting to wonder whether they might request the police check for Italy too. I am assessing what to do because I really want to avoid CO contact (which could ptentially delay my grant by 3-4 months based on the current time scales?) and I am full of questions and doubts. I can order the police check by post, that is not a problem. However, if I upload it now into my Immi Account, 3 months after the lodgement, will that have an impact on my position in the queue? Will I go back to the queue with the March cases because that is when I submitted my last document?
> 
> Can somebody shed some light please? I would be very grateful for your comments.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,

Don't worry about PCC of countries where you stayed less than a year. If there would be strong evidence that it was for employment then CO might not ask. I had stayed in a country for 9 months and I didn't provide PCC. It was a country where PCC is not required. But, I submitted a SD even before the CO asked. There was no issue. I got the PR.

It just takes four or five days to get Italy PCC. I got it. So even if CO asks, you can provide them in few days.


----------



## umashanker

I was expecting my grants this week but couldn’t.....
This week gone another week waiting game


----------



## kevinishining

Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today. 

Visa class: 189 Independent

09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
20-Sep-17	--> Invite
01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
23-Mar-18	--> Grant

This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


----------



## ajay1558

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17	--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18	--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congrats


----------



## Gopsat

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17	--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17	--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17	--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18	--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congrats


----------



## Angels58

grsr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry about PCC of countries where you stayed less than a year. If there would be strong evidence that it was for employment then CO might not ask. I had stayed in a country for 9 months and I didn't provide PCC. It was a country where PCC is not required. But, I submitted a SD even before the CO asked. There was no issue. I got the PR.
> 
> It just takes four or five days to get Italy PCC. I got it. So even if CO asks, you can provide them in few days.



Hi Mate,

Hope you are doing good.

As per my suggestion I would suggest you if possible apply for Italy PCC and upload as soon as you recieve reason currently the CO's are not picking any new cases logged since november end as per immitracker, they are working on the back logs. Even if they are start working on the untouched cases it may take some time to pick the files logged near 22nd Dec as you mentione your visa file date.
Also as per my knowledge unless the file has been picked there is no harm in uploading the documents in immi account and this further helps avoiding a CO contact. So why give the chance to CO to ask for any documents which u may can try uploading before he picks the file or why to wait for CO to ask as that will certainly delay your case for couple of months. 

It's true that we don't have to provide PCC for the places not lived more than 12months but there have been cases where CO requested PCC and ruled out the guidlines mentioned.

This is all as per my knowledge and experience rest people in forum can correct if I missed on anything.

Good luck


----------



## Angels58

crirodni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could give me advice about something related to my visa application process or if anybody has had similar experiences and could share their views?
> 
> We applied for 189 visa on 22nd December with front loaded documentation and haven't heard from the HA Department yet. I have recently seen that the processing times are getting longer and longer and that people keep getting contacted for unusual documentation or unusual checks. I have heard (and also read in this forum) of a number of cases where people have recently been asked to provide a police check for countries where they have lived for less than a year, even though the guidance in the HA website clearly says that you only need to provide police checks for places where you have lived for 1 year or longer. In my case, I have lived in 3 countries: Spain, Italy and UK. However, I only provided police checks for Spain and UK because I only lived in Italy for 5 months. But now I am starting to wonder whether they might request the police check for Italy too. I am assessing what to do because I really want to avoid CO contact (which could ptentially delay my grant by 3-4 months based on the current time scales?) and I am full of questions and doubts. I can order the police check by post, that is not a problem. However, if I upload it now into my Immi Account, 3 months after the lodgement, will that have an impact on my position in the queue? Will I go back to the queue with the March cases because that is when I submitted my last document?
> 
> Can somebody shed some light please? I would be very grateful for your comments.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Mate,

Hope you are doing good.

As per my suggestion I would suggest you if possible apply for Italy PCC and upload as soon as you recieve reason currently the CO's are not picking any new cases logged since november end as per immitracker, they are working on the back logs. Even if they are start working on the untouched cases it may take some time to pick the files logged near 22nd Dec as you mentione your visa file date.
Also as per my knowledge unless the file has been picked there is no harm in uploading the documents in immi account and this further helps avoiding a CO contact. So why give the chance to CO to ask for any documents which u may can try uploading before he picks the file or why to wait for CO to ask as that will certainly delay your case for couple of months. 

It's true that we don't have to provide PCC for the places not lived more than 12months but there have been cases where CO requested PCC and ruled out the guidlines mentioned.

This is all as per my knowledge and experience rest people in forum can correct if I missed on anything.

Good luck


----------



## debeash

kevinishining said:


> Friends, Happy to announce my family and I received our grant letters today.
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 09-Sep-17--> Visa Lodge - 75 Points
> 20-Sep-17--> Invite
> 01-Oct-17 --> Application lodged and fee paid
> 15-Nov-17 --> CO contact for FBI PCC
> 26-Dec-17--> IP Pressed
> 23-Mar-18--> Grant
> 
> This forum has been very informative and I learned a lot to file my case independently. Thanks much!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

In my medicine prescription there is a minor difference in my name spelling compare to my passport name spelling. Will that cause any issue to bring medicine in Australia?


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> In my medicine prescription there is a minor difference in my name spelling compare to my passport name spelling. Will that cause any issue to bring medicine in Australia?


This is the Difference:

Actual Name In passport: RAJANDER SINGH PALNI

Name in Medicine Prescription: RAJ*I*NDER SINGH PAL*A*NI

Will this work?


----------



## kevinishining

rpalni said:


> This is the Difference:
> 
> Actual Name In passport: RAJANDER SINGH PALNI
> 
> Name in Medicine Prescription: RAJ*I*NDER SINGH PAL*A*NI
> 
> Will this work?


Don't even worry about this! you are good.


----------



## crirodni

Angels58 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> As per my suggestion I would suggest you if possible apply for Italy PCC and upload as soon as you recieve reason currently the CO's are not picking any new cases logged since november end as per immitracker, they are working on the back logs. Even if they are start working on the untouched cases it may take some time to pick the files logged near 22nd Dec as you mentione your visa file date.
> Also as per my knowledge unless the file has been picked there is no harm in uploading the documents in immi account and this further helps avoiding a CO contact. So why give the chance to CO to ask for any documents which u may can try uploading before he picks the file or why to wait for CO to ask as that will certainly delay your case for couple of months.
> 
> It's true that we don't have to provide PCC for the places not lived more than 12months but there have been cases where CO requested PCC and ruled out the guidlines mentioned.
> 
> This is all as per my knowledge and experience rest people in forum can correct if I missed on anything.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you Angels58, the only thing is that my migration agent suggests not to upload it unless it is requested. I really want to avoid CO contact as my understanding was that it can delay application by 3-4 months but again my migration agent says that the delay should not be longer than 28 days if you get CO contact. I don't know where he takes these figures from but he is insisting on not submitting it now. He also said that cases are allocated within 5-6 weeks though, and that does not match what the HA website says, so I wonder where he takes his information from...


----------



## grsr

crirodni said:


> Thank you Angels58, the only thing is that my migration agent suggests not to upload it unless it is requested. I really want to avoid CO contact as my understanding was that it can delay application by 3-4 months but again my migration agent says that the delay should not be longer than 28 days if you get CO contact. I don't know where he takes these figures from but he is insisting on not submitting it now. He also said that cases are allocated within 5-6 weeks though, and that does not match what the HA website says, so I wonder where he takes his information from...


Ignore your agent. Submit the PCC. It will benefit you.


----------



## rrealansari

grsr said:


> Ignore your agent. Submit the PCC. It will benefit you.




Upload all documents PCC, Medical
reports, bank statement, any other document that verify your employment like promotions, salary reviews, year end reports!! Who knows you can get Direct Grant .., 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## Cairnz

Dear folks,
In the current trend, after EV how many days for visa grant...my EV reported yesterday.

Thanks,


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Cairnz said:


> Dear folks,
> In the current trend, after EV how many days for visa grant...my EV reported yesterday.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi, did they call the person who signed your letter or they called someone else?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Do they give grants on Saturday? 
I have seen some grants on Saturday too.


----------



## SMR1

Yes


----------



## Cairnz

gautamvbaindur said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear folks,
> In the current trend, after EV how many days for visa grant...my EV reported yesterday.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did they call the person who signed your letter or they called someone else?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They send an email to HR with RNR letter.
Any analysis to guess the grant timing??


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sonamt said:


> Hi Harinderjeet,
> 
> I noticed you have also received co contact for signing 815. I did mine too on 25 Jan. Have you encountered anyone receiving grant after signing 815 on this forum? I am little concerned whether they consider 815 cases as any other co contacts. Also, incase we don't receive our grants before the expiry of medical of member who signs 815, will all members within the visa application undergo medical again after six months? Or is it only for a member who signed 815? Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi SONAMT

1. I have noticed one of the guy who got he grant within 60 days after submitting form 815.

2. No only the applicant who submit the HD needs to go for re medical in that case IMHO.


----------



## sabhishek982

Cairnz said:


> They send an email to HR with RNR letter.
> Any analysis to guess the grant timing??


RnR was provided to you on company letterhead and signed by HR or was it Statutory Declaration on notary signed by your colleague?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

No grant so far .... ?


----------



## sruj

SMR1 said:


> No grant so far .... ?


Looks like there is 1 grant since yesterday.

Can anyone share the tracker pls.


----------



## bhaveshppatel

I am a new member to this group.I would like to know few information about my EOI.

My EOI details is as follows:
Anzco code: 261313
EOI: Submitted November 25th 2017
189 Points: 65
190 Points: 70 ( NSW and VIC)
489 Points: 75 ( NSW Skill Regional 

1. Can we Get Invitation before July 2018?

2.As per ISCAH latest prediction,65 pointers who lodged before 6 months are supposed to get invited in the next round.Will there be any chance for me to get invited in the upcoming round?

3. What happen if we don't get EOI till July 2018 ?

4. How Age calculated till the time EOI is in Queue ?


Thanks
Bhavesh Patel


----------



## sujitswaroop

crirodni said:


> Thank you Angels58, the only thing is that my migration agent suggests not to upload it unless it is requested. I really want to avoid CO contact as my understanding was that it can delay application by 3-4 months but again my migration agent says that the delay should not be longer than 28 days if you get CO contact. I don't know where he takes these figures from but he is insisting on not submitting it now. He also said that cases are allocated within 5-6 weeks though, and that does not match what the HA website says, so I wonder where he takes his information from...


Go ahead and upload it, if it is not required CO will ignore it - he is not going penalize you for uploading. Agents are no better than any of us when it comes to knowing what CO might ask and what CO may not ask for. 

Disclaimer: This is my suggestion, you may want to ignore or use it based on your analysis of the situation.


----------



## Angels58

sujitswaroop said:


> Go ahead and upload it, if it is not required CO will ignore it - he is not going penalize you for uploading. Agents are no better than any of us when it comes to knowing what CO might ask and what CO may not ask for.
> 
> Disclaimer: This is my suggestion, you may want to ignore or use it based on your analysis of the situation.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi
> 
> I agree with Sujit; also You can tell ur agent that it’s ur decision n u r ready to take the risk of whatever the consequences will be but the pcc has to be uploaded right away.
> 
> Worst case scenarios either it will delay ur case right or after waiting for another month or so and getting a CO contact n then doing it makes no sense to me
> 
> Again co may not even ask but if you have the document available; I don’t seee any harm in uploading.
> If I were in ur shoes would have pressurise the agent to upload rest decision will be urs.


----------



## Angels58

sruj said:


> Looks like there is 1 grant since yesterday.
> 
> Can anyone share the tracker pls.



I can see 3 grants yesterday in immi tracker


----------



## Angels58

crirodni said:


> Thank you Angels58, the only thing is that my migration agent suggests not to upload it unless it is requested. I really want to avoid CO contact as my understanding was that it can delay application by 3-4 months but again my migration agent says that the delay should not be longer than 28 days if you get CO contact. I don't know where he takes these figures from but he is insisting on not submitting it now. He also said that cases are allocated within 5-6 weeks though, and that does not match what the HA website says, so I wonder where he takes his information from...


As per the 28 days timeline he is suggesting is based on what dibp says I read somewhere n it says after aCO contact the CO is supposed to pick the files within 28days however I don’t see they are able to follow that looking at the backlog; moreover my friend logged the visa on7th dec and haven’t heard anything yet from dibp.


----------



## sruj

Angels58 said:


> sruj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there is 1 grant since yesterday.
> 
> Can anyone share the tracker pls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see 3 grants yesterday in immi tracker
Click to expand...




Thanks for your reply.

Can you please share the immi tracker link.


----------



## gurisinghindia

Hello All,

I know I am going off track but want to seek opinion of experts. As we all know that 457 visa has been abolished and a new stringent visa has been introduced. What can we deduce from this. People who already hold this visa do they have any impact.

TIA


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gurisinghindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I know I am going off track but want to seek opinion of experts. As we all know that 457 visa has been abolished and a new stringent visa has been introduced. What can we deduce from this. People who already hold this visa do they have any impact.
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It’s nothing new

This has been in the pipeline and being implemented in phases over the period of last one year

What is means is that they are slowly tightening the screws on Immigration to reduce the numbers 

You should expect at least 2 lists in a year revising what codes are available under which visa instead of 1 
Cheers


----------



## Cairnz

sabhishek982 said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They send an email to HR with RNR letter.
> Any analysis to guess the grant timing??
> 
> 
> 
> RnR was provided to you on company letterhead and signed by HR or was it Statutory Declaration on notary signed by your colleague?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dear NB, 
Your prediction plz...
My RNR is in company letterhead signed my project Manager.

Thanks,


----------



## NB

Cairnz said:


> Dear NB,
> Your prediction plz...
> My RNR is in company letterhead signed my project Manager.
> 
> Thanks,


Please give your complete question

Cheers


----------



## Cairnz

newbienz said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NB,
> Your prediction plz...
> My RNR is in company letterhead signed my project Manager.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Please give your complete question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear NB,
> Your prediction plz...
> My RNR is in company letterhead signed my project Manager.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please give your complete question
> Visa Lodged on 17/10/17
> EV done on 21/3/18
> NB’s prediction on Visa Grant...
> Any possibility on next month??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

Cairnz said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please give your complete question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please give your complete question
> Visa Lodged on 17/10/17
> EV done on 21/3/18
> NB’s prediction on Visa Grant...
> Any possibility on next month??
> 
> 
> 
> No one can predict a grant
> 
> At least I can’t
> It all depends on how complete your paperwork is and the workload on the CO
> However, quite a few October applicants have been granted PR in the past few days as per posts on the forum
> 
> You have done your part, now wait patiently for the grant
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi,
During visa filing , for the academic transcripts I have uploaded color scanned copy of transcripts. Is that right or should it have been attested ?


----------



## NB

rosh.shan said:


> Hi,
> During visa filing , for the academic transcripts I have uploaded color scanned copy of transcripts. Is that right or should it have been attested ?


You have uploaded correctly 

Cheers


----------



## nirmal1988

Hi Guys,

Am in the process of lodging the application.
I have completed my online application in immiaccount and am ready to do the payment, but I am still in the process of getting hold of the required docs. I have almost everything, just awaiting my PCC and have to undergo the medical examination. 
Can I go ahead and pay the fee & upload the documents I have, or should wait till I have all documents.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## gurisinghindia

Hello experts,

I am travelling to Australia on 29th but I recently got sick(high fever, cold, cough). Is it advisable to travel now or should I postpone my travel plan. Will I be covered under medicare from day one in case I need medical assistance there.

TIA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyneha

Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines. 


Visa class: 189 Independent

28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed 
26-Mar-18 -- Grant

This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..


----------



## SMR1

@Tyneha. .. congrats


----------



## rrealansari

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..




Congratulations!! 
After long wait. 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## sruthi4848

hi guys,
I have applied for 189 visa on 1oct2017, co contacted on 5 dec regarding birth certificate.
when can I expect visa?
any one got their visa who had been contacted in the month of dec?
occ code : 261312.


----------



## saikat

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..


Congrats!! 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sruthi4848

sruthi4848 said:


> hi guys,
> I have applied for 189 visa on 1oct2017, co contacted on 5 dec regarding birth certificate.
> when can I expect visa?
> any one got their visa who had been contacted in the month of dec?
> occ code : 261312.


Sorry ip pressed on dec7.

status in immi acc
APPLICATION STATUS: further assessment.
Is this common to every one or there are different status for each application.


----------



## GUNBUN

Hi,

CO contacted cases are their first priority.

Oct applied cases are mostly getting now, you should expect it soon...

One doubt- why they asked for Birth certificate. Have you not provided them 10th marksheet, national id card, or any such supporting doc.

I am asking you since I have also not given them birth certificate as I wasn't having that. Instead I have provided 10th marksheet, Aadhar, Marriage certificate,Passport.

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

sruthi4848 said:


> Sorry ip pressed on dec7.
> 
> status in immi acc
> APPLICATION STATUS: further assessment.
> Is this common to every one or there are different status for each application.


Sorry one basic question
What is meaning of ip pressed

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Sorry one basic question
> What is meaning of ip pressed
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


When CO asks for some extra docs.. Information Provided (IP) button gets highlighted..after u have attached the desired doc.. then u need to press that IP button suggesting CO that information is provided.


----------



## rrealansari

sruthi4848 said:


> hi guys,
> I have applied for 189 visa on 1oct2017, co contacted on 5 dec regarding birth certificate.
> when can I expect visa?
> any one got their visa who had been contacted in the month of dec?
> occ code : 261312.




Almost same profile like you. 
CO contacted in 1st week of December asked to submit details of employments. 
Till now waiting.... finger-cross 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## AbhayJha

rrealansari said:


> Almost same profile like you.
> CO contacted in 1st week of December asked to submit details of employments.
> Till now waiting.... finger-cross
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7
> 
> EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invited: 4th October, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
> Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


Same here, lodged on 15 oct. Co contact on 6dec, replied on 9th dec. Now waiting! But looks like only 2 grants in immiaccount today. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

nirmal1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am in the process of lodging the application.
> I have completed my online application in immiaccount and am ready to do the payment, but I am still in the process of getting hold of the required docs. I have almost everything, just awaiting my PCC and have to undergo the medical examination.
> Can I go ahead and pay the fee & upload the documents I have, or should wait till I have all documents.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hello,

Go ahead and lodge the visa and as soon as you complete your PCC upload that and Medicals will automatically sent, CO will take at least 2 to 3 weeks minimum to take up anyone's file after lodging the visa. Dont waste time, my best wishes


----------



## austaspirant

rrealansari said:


> Almost same profile like you.
> CO contacted in 1st week of December asked to submit details of employments.
> Till now waiting.... finger-cross
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7
> 
> EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invited: 4th October, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
> Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


Hi Buddy, can you please share what employment details CO asked?


----------



## dillipreddy

sruthi4848 said:


> Sorry ip pressed on dec7.
> 
> status in immi acc
> APPLICATION STATUS: further assessment.
> Is this common to every one or there are different status for each application.


Yeah its common, my best wishes


----------



## midhun1989

Hi,

I couldn't see any new 189 visa grants for applicants lodged after 26th November, 2017. Does anyone know why there no new grants after this date?


----------



## debeash

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

mhr123 said:


> When CO asks for some extra docs.. Information Provided (IP) button gets highlighted..after u have attached the desired doc.. then u need to press that IP button suggesting CO that information is provided.


Yes yes gotit thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## mbala82

Hello There!! I got my invite for 189 Visa in the recent Skill select round and now in the process to lodge visa application. I have few queries. 1. Is there a link/video which briefs how to create HAP ID? 2. Should we upload photograph along with other documents? If so, should we take photo with or without glasses, if we use one regularly.


----------



## abrock

similar pinch....

Invite - 4th Oct.
Lodged - 18 Oct
CO - 14th Dec
IP - 17th Dec
Further Assesment........................


----------



## debeash

mbala82 said:


> Hello There!! I got my invite for 189 Visa in the recent Skill select round and now in the process to lodge visa application. I have few queries. 1. Is there a link/video which briefs how to create HAP ID? 2. Should we upload photograph along with other documents? If so, should we take photo with or without glasses, if we use one regularly.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrealansari

austaspirant said:


> Hi Buddy, can you please share what employment details CO asked?




Asked for more details to proof my employment:: 
I upload last one year Bankstatemt, salary reviews, promotions letters, visa copies(as my in Gulf county), pay slips... 
infact, mistake from my agent they should have guide me to upload all these things.. 


ANZSCO Code : 233512



IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7

EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 4th October, 2017

Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


----------



## austaspirant

rrealansari said:


> Asked for more details to proof my employment::
> I upload last one year Bankstatemt, salary reviews, promotions letters, visa copies(as my in Gulf county), pay slips...
> infact, mistake from my agent they should have guide me to upload all these things..
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233512
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Attempt : L 7 R 7.5 W 7 S 7
> 
> EOI Lodged : 1st March, 2017 with 65 Points
> 
> Invited: 4th October, 2017
> 
> Visa Fee: 16th October,2017
> Medical: scheduled 28th Oct'17


Ohh, okay. Hopefully, you will get grant soon. So, after co contact, you uploaded all of the mentioned documents?


----------



## fmshihab

mbala82 said:


> Hello There!! I got my invite for 189 Visa in the recent Skill select round and now in the process to lodge visa application. I have few queries. 1. Is there a link/video which briefs how to create HAP ID? 2. Should we upload photograph along with other documents? If so, should we take photo with or without glasses, if we use one regularly.


1. Yes, video's are available in youtube. I also took help from there.
2. photograph is not required.


----------



## nabzz

Had a question. I got my grant this week and before making the initial entry, my wife is going to be travelling to KSA for about 30 or so days. Do I need to inform DIBP about this trip? If yes, how do I inform DIBP and what should I provide them?


----------



## SMR1

No need to inform them . U or your wife can go anywhere before 1st entry .


----------



## nabzz

SMR1 said:


> No need to inform them . U or your wife can go anywhere before 1st entry .


oh ok. Thanks!


----------



## ajay1558

Tyneha said:


> Got the grant mail today at 10.30 am IST. Extremely happy 🙂 . Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> Visa class: 189 Independent
> 
> 28-Jul-17 -- Visa Lodge with 70 Points
> 29-Aug-17 -- CO contact for additional docs
> 05-Sep-17-- IP Pressed
> 08-Dec-17 -- 2nd CO contact 😞 for transcripts of spouse which were already provided initially
> 08-Dec-17 -- IP Pressed
> 26-Mar-18 -- Grant
> 
> This forum has helped alot during this journey. Thanks everyone and all the best..



Congrats


----------



## luvjd

midhun1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I couldn't see any new 189 visa grants for applicants lodged after 26th November, 2017. Does anyone know why there no new grants after this date?


Check this.
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## dev2287

*Immi assessment commence email cases*

Hi all

I can see that the October applications are being picked up. Just wanted to know what happens to cases that have received "Immi Assessment Commence" Email.

My timeline:

Points - 75
Visa Lodged: 9th October 2017
Immi Assessment Commence Email - 4th December
Grant:??


----------



## midhun1989

Thanks buddy for the information.


----------



## luvjd

dev2287 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I can see that the October applications are being picked up. Just wanted to know what happens to cases that have received "Immi Assessment Commence" Email.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Points - 75
> Visa Lodged: 9th October 2017
> Immi Assessment Commence Email - 4th December
> Grant:??


Best case - Direct Grant
Not so good - CO contact for more docs.
Frustration - If your case is selected for employment verification. Looong wait


----------



## buntygwt

dev2287 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I can see that the October applications are being picked up. Just wanted to know what happens to cases that have received "Immi Assessment Commence" Email.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Points - 75
> Visa Lodged: 9th October 2017
> Immi Assessment Commence Email - 4th December
> Grant:??


have you checked with your employer for any EV ?

my details are similar

visa date-13 Oct
immi mail - 4 Dec
EV mail - 6th Feb.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

buntygwt said:


> have you checked with your employer for any EV ?
> 
> my details are similar
> 
> visa date-13 Oct
> immi mail - 4 Dec
> EV mail - 6th Feb.


Hi, did the EV mail go to the person who signed your reference letter? Did they get any call or only mail?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, did the EV mail go to the person who signed your reference letter? Did they get any call or only mail?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i had provided SD from my supervisor, but AHC found company HR email address from their website and sent to them for verification. no call to the person who signed my reference letter or to me. and u know what, my company HR denied to respond the email.


----------



## gautamvbaindur

buntygwt said:


> i had provided SD from my supervisor, but AHC found company HR email address from their website and sent to them for verification. no call to the person who signed my reference letter or to me. and u know what, my company HR denied to respond the email.


Then what did you do?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

gautamvbaindur said:


> Then what did you do?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


still


----------



## Sd1982

buntygwt said:


> still


If they are refusing to respond, there are alternate ways such as bank statements, payslips and any other work related document.


----------



## buntygwt

Sd1982 said:


> If they are refusing to respond, there are alternate ways such as bank statements, payslips and any other work related document.


already provided bank statements for the complete tenure, payslips, tax docs, pf statements, still they want HR confirmation.


----------



## masterblaster81

dev2287 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I can see that the October applications are being picked up. Just wanted to know what happens to cases that have received "Immi Assessment Commence" Email.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Points - 75
> Visa Lodged: 9th October 2017
> Immi Assessment Commence Email - 4th December
> Grant:??


I applied on 4th October and my status is still Received. NO Case Officer contact and no Immi commencement email. I am still waiting... What could be happening with my case. ? 



Regards


----------



## gautamvbaindur

buntygwt said:


> already provided bank statements for the complete tenure, payslips, tax docs, pf statements, still they want HR confirmation.


I think you can mail the hr to ask them to reply and then you can use their reply as proof for co. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasanfiaz

*Need help*

hi.
I was expecting grant but got 2nd CO contact today requiring U.A.E Police certificate. I went to U.A.E on visit visa five times between 2015 and 2016 and stayed there for a cumulative period of more than a year. The same police certificate was required in the 1st CO contact also. The visas were sponsored to me by my employers and there name is written on visas.
U.A.E has a policy of not giving PCC to visit visa holders. I wrote n email to UAE embassy Islamabad about PCC and got the reply that they dont issue PCC to visit visa holders. I attached the reply and my visas to immi account as a response to 1st CO contact.
But now again the same issue. Did anyone faced the same issue? Any recommendation on way out of this situation?
Thanks.

Invitation Received: 6th Sep 2017
Applied for grant: 10th Oct 2017
1st CO contact: 28th Nov 2017
IP: 16th Dec 2017
2nd CO conatct: 27th March 2018
Grant: ?


----------



## gautamvbaindur

buntygwt said:


> already provided bank statements for the complete tenure, payslips, tax docs, pf statements, still they want HR confirmation.


Also, are you claiming points for this period of employment for which the EV has happened?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

Hasanfiaz said:


> hi.
> I was expecting grant but got 2nd CO contact today requiring U.A.E Police certificate. I went to U.A.E on visit visa five times between 2015 and 2016 and stayed there for a cumulative period of more than a year. The same police certificate was required in the 1st CO contact also. The visas were sponsored to me by my employers and there name is written on visas.
> U.A.E has a policy of not giving PCC to visit visa holders. I wrote n email to UAE embassy Islamabad about PCC and got the reply that they dont issue PCC to visit visa holders. I attached the reply and my visas to immi account as a response to 1st CO contact.
> But now again the same issue. Did anyone faced the same issue? Any recommendation on way out of this situation?
> Thanks.
> 
> *Invitation Received: 6th Sep 2017
> Applied for grant: 10th Oct 2017
> 1st CO contact: 28th Nov 2017
> *IP: 16th Dec 2017
> 2nd CO conatct: 27th March 2018
> Grant: ?


We have exact same timelines.

I pressed IP on 20th of March because 1st CO contact on 28th of November asked for 

1) Payslips
2) Bank Statement
3) Wife's Proof of Functional English
4) Wife's UAE PCC
5) My FBI USA PCC

We haven't lived in UAE or USA in the past 10 years but were still asked for it. 

Do you know anyone in UAE? Take a fingerprint card and ask this person to go to a police station and get the PCC. Tell them you don't have a UAE ID. The fingerprints which should get legalized in Pakistan by the department of foreign affairs. 

Our PCC from UAE embassy took approximately 15 weeks. Get started with this ASAP.


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Sd1982 said:


> We have exact same timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed IP on 20th of March because 1st CO contact on 28th of November asked for
> 
> 1) Payslips
> 2) Bank Statement
> 3) Wife's Proof of Functional English
> 4) Wife's UAE PCC
> 5) My FBI USA PCC
> 
> We haven't lived in UAE or USA in the past 10 years but were still asked for it.
> 
> Do you know anyone in UAE? Take a fingerprint card and ask this person to go to a police station and get the PCC. Tell them you don't have a UAE ID. The fingerprints which should get legalized in Pakistan by the department of foreign affairs.
> 
> Our PCC from UAE embassy took approximately 15 weeks. Get started with this ASAP.


Thanks. If I understood correctly, you mean that first i should get my finger tips legalized from foreign office and then send it to my contact in UAE for further process?


----------



## Sd1982

Hasanfiaz said:


> Thanks. If I understood correctly, you mean that first i should get my finger tips legalized from foreign office and then send it to my contact in UAE for further process?


Yes. Normally they want a Fingerprint card (Livescan is best). Get this attested by the dept of foreign affairs in your country of current residence as a proof to UAE that it is genuine. The person in UAE must then pay a fee and provide a letter from DIBP saying that you have been invited for a visa and you need a police clearance. If being done in the UAE, this shouldnt take that much time like it took for us. You should get this done quite fast. Also, attach your visa copies on your passport for their use. 

Worst case scenario (but highly recommended) go to UAE yourself and do this.


----------



## rosh.shan

On an average what is the percentage CO doing employment verification? Any rough estimate ?


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Sd1982 said:


> Yes. Normally they want a Fingerprint card (Livescan is best). Get this attested by the dept of foreign affairs in your country of current residence as a proof to UAE that it is genuine. The person in UAE must then pay a fee and provide a letter from DIBP saying that you have been invited for a visa and you need a police clearance. If being done in the UAE, this shouldnt take that much time like it took for us. You should get this done quite fast. Also, attach your visa copies on your passport for their use.
> 
> Worst case scenario (but highly recommended) go to UAE yourself and do this.


Your wife was in UAE on visit visa? Because for PCC Emirates ID card (expired/cancelled) is must.
And I dont have Emirates ID card as I was on vist visa.


----------



## Sd1982

rosh.shan said:


> On an average what is the percentage CO doing employment verification? Any rough estimate ?


Not very high... mostly for statutory declarations.


----------



## Sd1982

Hasanfiaz said:


> Your wife was in UAE on visit visa? Because for PCC Emirates ID card (expired/cancelled) is must.
> And I dont have Emirates ID card as I was on vist visa.


Emirates ID is not a must. We didn't have it and submitted fingerprints instead.


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Sd1982 said:


> Emirates ID is not a must. We didn't have it and submitted fingerprints instead.


Thanks a lot dear. You were really helpful. I have few friends in UAE and i will contact them now.


----------



## IreKer

*Second CO contact*

Hey Everyone

Similar to above, we got a second CO contact today for a consent form to contact New Zealand MOJ which we weren't asked for previously. Having already provided an NZ police check we were surprised by the request.

I uploaded the documents immediately - Does anyone know how much this will increase the processing time roughly? 

Also if anyone knows the reason for the request that would help a lot too! It's just a bit frustrating as we were really expecting the grant to come soon...

Thanks for your help!



Our timeline is : 

Visa lodged: 10/10/2017
1st CO contact (personal statement, Singapore police check) : 27/11/2017
Documents uploaded, IP pressed : 31/01/2018
Second CO contact (consent form) : 27/03/2018


----------



## buntygwt

gautamvbaindur said:


> Also, are you claiming points for this period of employment for which the EV has happened?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


yes claimed 3 years.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*No Communication Since 6th Dec*

Hi Experts,

Subclass-189
263113- Software Engineer
Points-70 points
*Visa Lodged date: 12th Oct-2017
Last document uploaded on 3rd-Dec-2017
Immi Commencement Email: 6th Dec-2017*

No communication after this. No CO contact.

Checked all my spams email, nothing. Any pointers or feedback will be useful.

*Is there anyone with similar timelines?*

Thanks.


----------



## Praveen1112

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Subclass-189
> 263113- Software Engineer
> Points-70 points
> *Visa Lodged date: 12th Oct-2017
> Last document uploaded on 3rd-Dec-2017
> Immi Commencement Email: 6th Dec-2017*
> 
> No communication after this. No CO contact.
> 
> Checked all my spams email, nothing. Any pointers or feedback will be useful.
> 
> *Is there anyone with similar timelines?*
> 
> Thanks.


Even we are in similar time lines and same status..
Lodged..12th oct
Immi assessment commence email 6 Dec

Current status : Received..

Still waiting


----------



## GUNBUN

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Subclass-189
> 263113- Software Engineer
> Points-70 points
> *Visa Lodged date: 12th Oct-2017
> Last document uploaded on 3rd-Dec-2017
> Immi Commencement Email: 6th Dec-2017*
> 
> No communication after this. No CO contact.
> 
> Checked all my spams email, nothing. Any pointers or feedback will be useful.
> 
> *Is there anyone with similar timelines?*
> 
> Thanks.


It seems so depressing that there is huge backlog pending to be cleared for Oct, Nov, Dec and other 2017 cases. Dibp has no such clear logic to clear a case. Few July, Aug, Sep cases still in queue. 

2018 lodged cases have long wait...


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Subclass-189
> 263113- Software Engineer
> Points-70 points
> *Visa Lodged date: 12th Oct-2017
> Last document uploaded on 3rd-Dec-2017
> Immi Commencement Email: 6th Dec-2017*
> 
> No communication after this. No CO contact.
> 
> Checked all my spams email, nothing. Any pointers or feedback will be useful.
> 
> *Is there anyone with similar timelines?*
> 
> Thanks.


Almost similar timeline
Visa lodged : *4th October*
CO Contact : *NO*
IMMI Comm email : *NO* 


Regards


----------



## Binnie

Hi all I am following this forum from long time but writing first time. Is there anyone with same timeline? 

189 visa lodge : 28 December 2016
First CO contact : February requested for pcc 
Second CO contact : 8 august requested again medical as previous one expired
CALL from AHC : 27 November 
After that complete silence

Applied 189 with 75 points( no points claimed for work experience) 
Is there anyone with same timeline still waiting?


----------



## umashanker

My status

Subclass-189
263113- Software Engineer
Points-70 points
Visa Lodged date: 10th Oct-2017
Immi Commencement Email: 30th NOV 2017

No communication after this. No CO contact.

Checked all my spams email, nothing. Any pointers or feedback will be useful.

Is there anyone with similar timelines?


----------



## nabzz

Hasanfiaz said:


> Thanks a lot dear. You were really helpful. I have few friends in UAE and i will contact them now.


you can get fingerprints made from the forensic division in your city. If you're in karachi its at the police headquarters building near the IBA city campus. They didnt charge anything and they just looked at the invite letter and passport and made it in a few minutes. Got that paper attested from the ministry of foreign affairs next to the FTC building in karachi. All of this took just one day. 

I had to get a PCC from Saudi though for my wife. But the fingerprints process is pretty similar. 

Ask your friends to visit the pakistani consulate in dubai to give you an NOC for a PCC. That might help a lot before you visit the police station for the actually PCC.


----------



## SMR1

2nd CO contact on 23rd March 2018 , He/She asked to provide again Evidence of functional English for spouse, whereas we already provided the same, on 1st CO contact on 4th December 2107
😞


----------



## Tyneha

SMR1 said:


> 2nd CO contact on 23rd March 2018 , He/She asked to provide again Evidence of functional English for spouse, whereas we already provided the same, on 1st CO contact on 4th December 2107
> 😞


What all docs you provided initially as functional english proof?


----------



## GUNBUN

SMR1 said:


> 2nd CO contact on 23rd March 2018 , He/She asked to provide again Evidence of functional English for spouse, whereas we already provided the same, on 1st CO contact on 4th December 2107
> 😞


Quite strange - everyday people are reporting such cases where CO asks information that has already been supplied initially. I couldn't understand if this has been done for one of the below reasons:

1.They are working under pressure to clear backlog so more human errors. 

2.They want to limit the no. of grants but need to show themselves occupied. So twice or thrice CO contacts. 

3.Making simple thing to appear complex. Increasing processing time.

GunBun. 


Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy07

Hello, 
I am really confused with CO contact for the documents requested today. I got my skill assessment from ACS with a deduction of 6 years work experience through RPL as my Bachelors was not ICT minor and not closely related but I had a relevant experience for I did not claim any points for work experience in my EOI due to lack of much proof. Today I got CO contact requesting below:

> Skills assessment (Please provide all employment documents you submitted to ACS to obtain your skills Assessment)
>Request detail column includes the description " Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by relevant skills assessment body and obtained prior to the date you were invited to make the visa application"

Can anybody guide me in this case as I am really confused and worried? 
>Do I need to submit the employment documents which I submitted to ACS for skill assessment? (The documents which I submitted to ACS was a Reference letter from a company and an RPL report. I did not submit any other proof as I was not claiming any points and did not have enough proof)
>If I go with the description in the request details, It just states that I need to send notarized copy of my skill assessment. ( I have already sent true colored scan copy of my assessment but not notarized)

Please help me that what exactly should I submit as I am worried that I would not be able to provide much employment documents for which I am not claiming points at all.



Occupation Code: Computer Network and System Engineer
Visa lodged: 14th Oct, 2017
1st CO contact: 04nd Dec, 2017 (AFP Request)
IP Pressed:11 th Dec, 2017
2nd CO contact: 27th March, 2018 (Request for Employment Documents submitted to ACS for skill assessment)


----------



## SMR1

@Tyneha! We provide them letter from university that the medium of instruction wz English .


----------



## SMR1

@Gunbun! Earlier the Time linewz 5 to 7 months than 9 to 12 months and than disappeared . ...


----------



## Tyneha

SMR1 said:


> @Tyneha! We provide them letter from university that the medium of instruction wz English .


What about marksheets, certificates etc from college?

I also got contacted for the same even though i provided all mentioned above...so again i uploaded my spouse's marksheets, certificates and letter from college.


----------



## NB

Amy07 said:


> Hello,
> I am really confused with CO contact for the documents requested today. I got my skill assessment from ACS with a deduction of 6 years work experience through RPL as my Bachelors was not ICT minor and not closely related but I had a relevant experience for I did not claim any points for work experience in my EOI due to lack of much proof. Today I got CO contact requesting below:
> 
> > Skills assessment (Please provide all employment documents you submitted to ACS to obtain your skills Assessment)
> >Request detail column includes the description " Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by relevant skills assessment body and obtained prior to the date you were invited to make the visa application"
> 
> Can anybody guide me in this case as I am really confused and worried?
> >Do I need to submit the employment documents which I submitted to ACS for skill assessment? (The documents which I submitted to ACS was a Reference letter from a company and an RPL report. I did not submit any other proof as I was not claiming any points and did not have enough proof)
> >If I go with the description in the request details, It just states that I need to send notarized copy of my skill assessment. ( I have already sent true colored scan copy of my assessment but not notarized)
> 
> Please help me that what exactly should I submit as I am worried that I would not be able to provide much employment documents for which I am not claiming points at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation Code: Computer Network and System Engineer
> Visa lodged: 14th Oct, 2017
> 1st CO contact: 04nd Dec, 2017 (AFP Request)
> IP Pressed:11 th Dec, 2017
> 2nd CO contact: 27th March, 2018 (Request for Employment Documents submitted to ACS for skill assessment)



Where is the confusion ?

He is very explicit

He needs just 2 set of documents

1. The complete set of employment documents you submitted to ACS.
That would be the Reference letter and the RPL report

2. The skills assessment letter , however this time notarised also

Do not add any other documents proactively 

Cheers


----------



## SMR1

@Tyneha! on 1st CO contact he only asked the Evidence of functional English for Spouse and we did the same , we did not provide transcript, Now they asked agin the same . But we'll upload Degree and Transcript as well THIS TIME.


----------



## sruj

Any grants today??

I'm waiting since:

6th Oct- visa fee paid 
21st Nov- co contact for France pcc translation.


----------



## hunterr

luvjd said:


> dev2287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I can see that the October applications are being picked up. Just wanted to know what happens to cases that have received "Immi Assessment Commence" Email.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Points - 75
> Visa Lodged: 9th October 2017
> Immi Assessment Commence Email - 4th December
> Grant:??
> 
> 
> 
> Best case - Direct Grant
> Not so good - CO contact for more docs.
> Frustration - If your case is selected for employment verification. Looong wait
Click to expand...

You seem to be near to a grant. I lodged on 9 sep and got immi assessment commence email on 17 oct. Had ev on 17 jan and got grant on 27 feb. If you have not received an ev yet, then it is possible that you will get a grant pretty soon. Don't worry.


----------



## Leve

Hi all, long time ago watcher, first time poster. 

I submitted my visa on 16/12/17 and have been (not so patiently) waiting.

I was hopeful of a direct grant as it seems that most people receive CO contact by day 70 after submission. However, I saw on the DIBP website today a report of the number of grants given in each month. October/November 2017 was 2000 grants, Jan/Feb 2018 was 300/200 grants.

Feeling a bit hopeless now that the grant will be soon and feel I can’t start planning until it does come through.

Anyone on here have insights/insider info when the grant numbers will recover?

Many thanks


----------



## grover.geetesh

sruj said:


> Any grants today??
> 
> I'm waiting since:
> 
> 6th Oct- visa fee paid
> 21st Nov- co contact for France pcc translation.


Hello Sruj,

I am also anticipating the French PCC translation. Could you please tell how long did you stay in France and how did you obtain the PCC?. I would appreciate if you could also explain how did you manage to translate the document?

Regards,
Geetesh


----------



## gautamvbaindur

hunterr said:


> You seem to be near to a grant. I lodged on 9 sep and got immi assessment commence email on 17 oct. Had ev on 17 jan and got grant on 27 feb. If you have not received an ev yet, then it is possible that you will get a grant pretty soon. Don't worry.


Hey, can you tell about your EV? Whom did they call or mail?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghavs

Leve said:


> Hi all, long time ago watcher, first time poster.
> 
> I submitted my visa on 16/12/17 and have been (not so patiently) waiting.
> 
> I was hopeful of a direct grant as it seems that most people receive CO contact by day 70 after submission. However, I saw on the DIBP website today a report of the number of grants given in each month. October/November 2017 was 2000 grants, Jan/Feb 2018 was 300/200 grants.
> 
> Feeling a bit hopeless now that the grant will be soon and feel I can’t start planning until it does come through.
> 
> Anyone on here have insights/insider info when the grant numbers will recover?
> 
> Many thanks


It is almost a month now that DIBP has given grants to applicants who lodged after Nov 26. Rightly so, they are clearing backlogs with CO contacts. As there is a long weekend ahead, things are not so bright. 

DIBP Holiday List...
30 March 2018	Good Friday	All States	All offices in Australia closed
2 April 2018	Easter Monday	All States	All offices in Australia closed

I 'speculate', in April first week DIBP may starting processing applications beyond Nov 26.


----------



## LadyZebo

Leve said:


> Hi all, long time ago watcher, first time poster.
> 
> I submitted my visa on 16/12/17 and have been (not so patiently) waiting.
> 
> I was hopeful of a direct grant as it seems that most people receive CO contact by day 70 after submission. However, I saw on the DIBP website today a report of the number of grants given in each month. October/November 2017 was 2000 grants, Jan/Feb 2018 was 300/200 grants.
> 
> Feeling a bit hopeless now that the grant will be soon and feel I can’t start planning until it does come through.
> 
> Anyone on here have insights/insider info when the grant numbers will recover?
> 
> Many thanks


Please share the link where you found this interesting information. thank you


----------



## Leve

Thank you Raghavs!

LadyZebo, see attached.


----------



## sruj

grover.geetesh said:


> sruj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grants today??
> 
> I'm waiting since:
> 
> 6th Oct- visa fee paid
> 21st Nov- co contact for France pcc translation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sruj,
> 
> I am also anticipating the French PCC translation. Could you please tell how long did you stay in France and how did you obtain the PCC?. I would appreciate if you could also explain how did you manage to translate the document?
> 
> Regards,
> Geetesh
Click to expand...


Hi Geetesh.

Below is the link to apply for France pcc.

https://b3-nref.casier-judiciaire.justice.gouv.fr/caformb3/resources/b3form/index.html

Once applied it takes 3 to 4 weeks to get the pcc. The document will be posted to the mailing address provide. No charges to apply for the pcc.. it's free to apply and to get the pcc.

To get the French translated pcc.. you can apply it from any French translators based on country you are in.. Google for more info about the translators in your place. It should not take mord than 1 day to get the French to english translated doc.

I was in France for 13 months. Pls apply for pcc even if you were in France for less than 12 or 10 or even less than 10 months to be on the safer side and to avoid CO contact.. 

Let me know if you need any other info.. good luck.. 

Sruj.


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

Hi All

I would request the seniors to answer a few queries based on the below timeline

18th Oct 2017 - Received Invite
13th Nov 2017 - Lodged the application
6th Feb 2018 - CO contacted for submitting PTE scores through the PTE account and certified copies of birth certificates
18th Feb 2018 - Submitted the documents

CO contacted from GSM Adelaide

1) I want to know when do you think I will receive the grant
2) Also I would like to know that if CO has asked for certain documents does it mean the other documents are already assessed and are completely fine?
3) I can't see the global processing time when I Login the immiaccount? Is it only me or is it because of the recent update.

Thank you so much
Rahul


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi Leve.... Please share the direct link of this .. 




Leve said:


> Thank you Raghavs!
> 
> LadyZebo, see attached.


----------



## Nasttaze

Ammar Dawood said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have been requested to pay the VAC2 for my wife on 4th Jan, I have made to swift transfer to the migration agency on the same day, which they received on 8th Jan and made the payment according to the invoice received from the CO on the same day (8th Jan).
> 
> As you can surely notice, it has been 2 weeks already, my questions are:
> 
> 'Should we wait for DIBP to send us the grant letter? Or should we send them an email with the receipt?' Because I've seen cases when they get the grant letter within 3 days, while others get the grant letter after more than 3 months!
> 
> 'If you don't recommend we send an email to the CO/DIBP, how long do you reckon we will get the grant letter?' Knowing that I:
> 
> Have lodged on 12th May 2017
> Medicals on 17th May 2017
> 1st Co Contact 11th July 2017
> Responded 4th August
> 2nd Co Contact 12 Sep 2017
> Responded 13 Sep 2017
> VAC2 Invoice 4th Jan 2018
> Paid VAC2 8th Jan 2018
> Grant:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Ammar!

I've noticed that your case is very similar to mine. I was contacted 2 times by my case officer and then I was asked payment for the 2nd VAC. I payed on 12 March and I am still waiting for the Grants. Have you received your grants yet? Is your CO from Adelade?

Greetings


----------



## UsamaWaheed

MegaRiya said:


> Hi Leve.... Please share the direct link of this ..


I think Leve mixed up. The table lists the number of invites based on EOI, not grants based on Visa lodge. As you can see from the image as well it says invites.


----------



## Sd1982

Leve said:


> Thank you Raghavs!
> 
> LadyZebo, see attached.


These statistics are *not* for Visa Grants.

It is for invitations to apply for a 189 & 489 visa.


----------



## Leve

Sd1982 said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Raghavs!
> 
> LadyZebo, see attached.
> 
> 
> 
> These statistics are *not* for Visa Grants.
> 
> It is for invitations to apply for a 189 & 489 visa.
Click to expand...

Apologies, I have just noticed that too. 

On another note though, there must be a correlation - less invites and less grants?


----------



## Sd1982

Leve said:


> Apologies, I have just noticed that too.
> 
> On another note though, there must be a correlation - less invites and less grants?


There could be patterns but I have seen people getting grants within 5 weeks of lodging their application. So it's very hard to guess.


----------



## Ronakdabhi

Guys estimate processing time is 8-10 months now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Ronakdabhi said:


> Guys estimate processing time is 8-10 months now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it's not. As of 20 March 2018 for month ending 28 February 2018, it's 9-12 months for 75 & 90 percent respectively.










Reference Link: VISA 189 - DHA


----------



## luvjd

Leve said:


> Hi all, long time ago watcher, first time poster.
> 
> I submitted my visa on 16/12/17 and have been (not so patiently) waiting.
> 
> I was hopeful of a direct grant as it seems that most people receive CO contact by day 70 after submission. However, I saw on the DIBP website today a report of the number of grants given in each month. October/November 2017 was 2000 grants, Jan/Feb 2018 was 300/200 grants.
> 
> Feeling a bit hopeless now that the grant will be soon and feel I can’t start planning until it does come through.
> 
> Anyone on here have insights/insider info when the grant numbers will recover?
> 
> Many thanks


What you saw on DIBP website is not "Grants" but invitations.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx
AFAIK, there is no official information on the number of grants.
There is no measurable way you can predict your grant or CO contact until you actually get it. What you see on the immi trackers is just an approximation based on previous cases. The process seems to have changed recently so the CO contact in 70 days not valid anymore.
At this point, there is nothing we can do except waiting.
And as per your visa date, officially your case is not under processing yet.
Check this...
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
They are still processing cases lodged on or before Nov 26th.


----------



## Gopsat

UsamaWaheed said:


> Ronakdabhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys estimate processing time is 8-10 months now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. As of 20 March 2018 for month ending 28 February 2018, it's 9-12 months for 75 & 90 percent respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference Link: VISA 189 - DHA
Click to expand...

Estimate processing time is back in our immi account and it says 8 to 10 months.


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Gopsat said:


> Estimate processing time is back in our immi account and it says 8 to 10 months.


Yeh I saw that, however, if you check on the reference link "global processing time" in the immi account, it's still 9-12 months so I am guessing maybe a glitch at the front end, as it's 9-12 at 2 different locations (189 DHA & Global Processing Time DHA) 

How long will processing take?
8 months to 10 months
This range is based on the -> Global processing time which are updated monthly. The estimate may change during the processing period.​


----------



## Gopsat

Did anyone checked this news on iscah

http://www.aat.gov.au/AAT/media/AAT/Files/Statistics/MRD-Detailed-Caseload-Statistics-2017-18.pdf

It gives caseload stats for both migration and refugee cases. Not sure if migration includes 189.
Please ignore if not relevant


----------



## gbedan

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I would request the seniors to answer a few queries based on the below timeline
> 
> 18th Oct 2017 - Received Invite
> 13th Nov 2017 - Lodged the application
> 6th Feb 2018 - CO contacted for submitting PTE scores through the PTE account and certified copies of birth certificates
> 18th Feb 2018 - Submitted the documents
> 
> CO contacted from GSM Adelaide
> 
> 1) I want to know when do you think I will receive the grant
> 2) Also I would like to know that if CO has asked for certain documents does it mean the other documents are already assessed and are completely fine?
> 3) I can't see the global processing time when I Login the immiaccount? Is it only me or is it because of the recent update.
> 
> Thank you so much
> Rahul


Hi, seems our cases are similar. 
Lodged 14th Nov

CO contacted on the 7th of February for Spouse's Functional English and child's certified birth certificate. 

Looking at the grant dates recently, it seems they are currently given to those who CO contacted in November


----------



## Unemplyed

I got nj
Plz help 
Need format Statutory declaration given by colleague


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Upload more documents*

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 12th Oct, 2017.

Last document uploaded was on 3rd Dec, 2017.

Got Immi Commencement email on 6th Dec, 2017.

As I can see, many people are being asked to upload spouse functional english proof.

Is it advisable to upload it now or wait for CO contact. I have already uploaded one, but i have some extra transcript from college and degree, which i dint upload earlier.

Please suggest.

Vinay + Spouse
Subclass 189
263113- Software Engineer
70 Points
Visa Lodged Date: 12th Oct, 2017
Last document uploaded on 3rd Dec, 2017 (including PCC and Medical)
Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
No CO contact yet


----------



## NB

Unemplyed said:


> I got nj
> Plz help
> Need format Statutory declaration given by colleague


I doubt if anyone would be able to help you if you are so cryptic 

Cheers


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Unemplyed said:


> I got nj
> Plz help
> Need format Statutory declaration given by colleague


Hi, could you give more info? What document do you need? And why did you get a NJ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sruj

Any grants so far today?

Can anyone share the link to the immi tracker pls.

Thanks 
Sruj..


----------



## haspy123

sruj said:


> Any grants so far today?
> 
> Can anyone share the link to the immi tracker pls.
> 
> Thanks
> Sruj..


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc189-visa-tracker-2017-2018/fullscreen


----------



## dillipreddy

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 12th Oct, 2017.
> 
> Last document uploaded was on 3rd Dec, 2017.
> 
> Got Immi Commencement email on 6th Dec, 2017.
> 
> As I can see, many people are being asked to upload spouse functional english proof.
> 
> Is it advisable to upload it now or wait for CO contact. I have already uploaded one, but i have some extra transcript from college and degree, which i dint upload earlier.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Vinay + Spouse
> Subclass 189
> 263113- Software Engineer
> 70 Points
> Visa Lodged Date: 12th Oct, 2017
> Last document uploaded on 3rd Dec, 2017 (including PCC and Medical)
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> No CO contact yet



Hello,
Spouse Functional proof is a must to upload document, so dont waste time or give a reason for CO to contact u about this doc, do it immediately


----------



## Leve

luvjd said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, long time ago watcher, first time poster.
> 
> I submitted my visa on 16/12/17 and have been (not so patiently) waiting.
> 
> I was hopeful of a direct grant as it seems that most people receive CO contact by day 70 after submission. However, I saw on the DIBP website today a report of the number of grants given in each month. October/November 2017 was 2000 grants, Jan/Feb 2018 was 300/200 grants.
> 
> Feeling a bit hopeless now that the grant will be soon and feel I can’t start planning until it does come through.
> 
> Anyone on here have insights/insider info when the grant numbers will recover?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What you saw on DIBP website is not "Grants" but invitations.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> AFAIK, there is no official information on the number of grants.
> There is no measurable way you can predict your grant or CO contact until you actually get it. What you see on the immi trackers is just an approximation based on previous cases. The process seems to have changed recently so the CO contact in 70 days not valid anymore.
> At this point, there is nothing we can do except waiting.
> And as per your visa date, officially your case is not under processing yet.
> Check this...
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> They are still processing cases lodged on or before Nov 26th.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I noticed my error and have already apologised.

Thanks for the link - will check it out.


----------



## peRFect19

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 12th Oct, 2017.
> 
> Last document uploaded was on 3rd Dec, 2017.
> 
> Got Immi Commencement email on 6th Dec, 2017.
> 
> As I can see, many people are being asked to upload spouse functional english proof.
> 
> Is it advisable to upload it now or wait for CO contact. I have already uploaded one, but i have some extra transcript from college and degree, which i dint upload earlier.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Vinay + Spouse
> Subclass 189
> 263113- Software Engineer
> 70 Points
> Visa Lodged Date: 12th Oct, 2017
> Last document uploaded on 3rd Dec, 2017 (including PCC and Medical)
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> No CO contact yet


If you are claiming points for spouse, then I believe you would have already uploaded either PTE/IELTS/TOEFL-ibt scorecard or a written proof from university/college/school as well as all the transcripts/degrees that were used for her ACS. If you've missed those then it is advisable to upload them.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends,

I have got my PCC done from India on April 2017 at that time they stamped my passport with the date of PCC, application no and stamp of officer in-charge.

But, this time when I have got my PCC done a week ago they didn't stamped my passport.

Plz suggest:

Stamping is required for this time also???

Or it doesn't matters????


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

Do you think CO is satisfied with all other documents. BTW today immiaccount showed processing time to be 8-10 months.....


----------



## NB

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Do you think CO is satisfied with all other documents. BTW today immiaccount showed processing time to be 8-10 months.....


No matter what the Immiaccount shows, you can never be sure that the CO is satisfied 

The department keeps tinkering these messages

The only surety is granted or when asked to make VAC2 payments, if applicable 

Cheers


----------



## NB

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have got my PCC done from India on April 2017 at that time they stamped my passport with the date of PCC, application no and stamp of officer in-charge.
> 
> But, this time when I have got my PCC done a week ago they didn't stamped my passport.
> 
> Plz suggest:
> 
> Stamping is required for this time also???
> 
> Or it doesn't matters????


As long as the PCC is correct, you need not bother

Cheers


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

newbienz said:


> rahul.ramchandani1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think CO is satisfied with all other documents. BTW today immiaccount showed processing time to be 8-10 months.....
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what the Immiaccount shows, you can never be sure that the CO is satisfied
> 
> The department keeps tinkering these
> messages
> 
> The only surety is granted or when asked to make VAC2 payments, if applicable
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


What is VCA2 payment


----------



## NB

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> What is VCA2 payment


About 5000 AUD to be paid to the department if your spouse does not have functional English evidence

Cheers


----------



## abhishekv

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have got my PCC done from India on April 2017 at that time they stamped my passport with the date of PCC, application no and stamp of officer in-charge.
> 
> But, this time when I have got my PCC done a week ago they didn't stamped my passport.
> 
> Plz suggest:
> 
> Stamping is required for this time also???
> 
> Or it doesn't matters????


Hopefully you would have got a pcc letter with the details mentioned in it. Perhaps they have changed the process since 2017

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dev2287

Hi All

Had a query around SD I had taken from my supervisor.
The supervisor from whom I had taken a Statutory Declaration from for my previous organisation has quit the organisation. Does it change/affect anything.

Time line:
Visa Lodged - 9th October 2017
Immi Assessment Commence Email - 4th Dec 2017
Grant??


----------



## rejo1183

*Rejo1183*

I got the UAE PCC done in April 2017 for my wife since she has stayed there for more than a yr in the past. Due to delays in EOI invitations, I only received the invite in Nov 2017 and lodged the application in Dec 2017. Since PCC is considered valid only for a year, will I need to get the PCC done once again?


----------



## rajkumar2626

One of the silent watcher. Happy to announce I got my grant today for 189. 

Details below,
Job code : 261313
Job title : software engineer
Visa lodged/Documents uploaded : 06/10/2017
Co contact : 21/11/2017
Replied : 06/12/2017
Grant : 28/03/2018


----------



## luvjd

rejo1183 said:


> I got the UAE PCC done in April 2017 for my wife since she has stayed there for more than a yr in the past. Due to delays in EOI invitations, I only received the invite in Nov 2017 and lodged the application in Dec 2017. Since PCC is considered valid only for a year, will I need to get the PCC done once again?


Better to be proactive and get that PCC again before CO asks for it.


----------



## NB

rejo1183 said:


> I got the UAE PCC done in April 2017 for my wife since she has stayed there for more than a yr in the past. Due to delays in EOI invitations, I only received the invite in Nov 2017 and lodged the application in Dec 2017. Since PCC is considered valid only for a year, will I need to get the PCC done once again?


If the process to get the PCC is lengthy, get it in advance

If not, then wait for the CO to ask , as it has been seen in quite a few cases recently that the CO did not ask the applicants to submit fresh PCCs even after expiry 

As you are onshore applicant, you have more higher chances of not being asked

Cheers


----------



## Sd1982

rejo1183 said:


> I got the UAE PCC done in April 2017 for my wife since she has stayed there for more than a yr in the past. Due to delays in EOI invitations, I only received the invite in Nov 2017 and lodged the application in Dec 2017. Since PCC is considered valid only for a year, will I need to get the PCC done once again?


UAE PCC from the UAE Embassy takes nearly 3.5 months. Get it done ASAP. Don't wait for CO to ask.


----------



## sruj

rajkumar2626 said:


> One of the silent watcher. Happy to announce I got my grant today for 189.
> 
> Details below,
> Job code : 261313
> Job title : software engineer
> Visa lodged/Documents uploaded : 06/10/2017
> Co contact : 21/11/2017
> Replied : 06/12/2017
> Grant : 28/03/2018



Congratulations mate.

I have the same timeliness and still waiting.
Good luck.. 

Sruj.


----------



## debeash

rajkumar2626 said:


> One of the silent watcher. Happy to announce I got my grant today for 189.
> 
> Details below,
> Job code : 261313
> Job title : software engineer
> Visa lodged/Documents uploaded : 06/10/2017
> Co contact : 21/11/2017
> Replied : 06/12/2017
> Grant : 28/03/2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rejo1183

*Rejo1183*



Sd1982 said:


> UAE PCC from the UAE Embassy takes nearly 3.5 months. Get it done ASAP. Don't wait for CO to ask.


Thanks, that was my experience the first time around as well. However, I plan on getting the fingerprint scan done from here and sending it over to a friend of ours in UAE to get the PCC arranged. This I have heard takes less than a week. Many people suggested this in other forums. The UAE embassy here is pathetic.


----------



## rejo1183

newbienz said:


> If the process to get the PCC is lengthy, get it in advance
> 
> If not, then wait for the CO to ask , as it has been seen in quite a few cases recently that the CO did not ask the applicants to submit fresh PCCs even after expiry
> 
> As you are onshore applicant, you have more higher chances of not being asked
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz. I think I'll get the process started.


----------



## Sd1982

rejo1183 said:


> Thanks, that was my experience the first time around as well. However, I plan on getting the fingerprint scan done from here and sending it over to a friend of ours in UAE to get the PCC arranged. This I have heard takes less than a week. Many people suggested this in other forums. The UAE embassy here is pathetic.


Will the police give you your fingerprints? Our cops refused to give us the fingerprint card. They would mail it for us to the DFAT for legalization. That's when we got it. Quite a big loophole.


----------



## rajkumar2626

sruj said:


> rajkumar2626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the silent watcher. Happy to announce I got my grant today for 189.
> 
> Details below,
> Job code : 261313
> Job title : software engineer
> Visa lodged/Documents uploaded : 06/10/2017
> Co contact : 21/11/2017
> Replied : 06/12/2017
> Grant : 28/03/2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate.
> 
> I have the same timeliness and still waiting.
> Good luck..
> 
> Sruj.
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the best mate. Won't be long.


----------



## nitinr2011

Hi all, I applied for 189 visa on 13th April 2017, received natural justice letter on 31 st Aug and replied to that on 17th September. Now can I contact GSM brisbane and request them to know the reason behind the delay, since, my waiting time has crossed the standard processing time. I tried calling the GSM and I got the standard response to wait.
Regards 
Nitin


----------



## gautamvbaindur

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, I applied for 189 visa on 13th April 2017, received natural justice letter on 31 st Aug and replied to that on 17th September. Now can I contact GSM brisbane and request them to know the reason behind the delay, since, my waiting time has crossed the standard processing time. I tried calling the GSM and I got the standard response to wait.
> Regards
> Nitin


Hi, could you please let me know the reason for NJ? I think you can contact them as the timeline now is 8 to 10 months.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitinr2011

gautamvbaindur said:


> nitinr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I applied for 189 visa on 13th April 2017, received natural justice letter on 31 st Aug and replied to that on 17th September. Now can I contact GSM brisbane and request them to know the reason behind the delay, since, my waiting time has crossed the standard processing time. I tried calling the GSM and I got the standard response to wait.
> Regards
> Nitin
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please let me know the reason for NJ? I think you can contact them as the timeline now is 8 to 10 months.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Hey I got NJ letter due to some confusion about my business proof and my office address. I have replied with suitable documents. 6 months back and this waiting really kills and has halted my plans. Please if somebody can help, I would be great full. 
Regards


----------



## rejo1183

Sd1982 said:


> Will the police give you your fingerprints? Our cops refused to give us the fingerprint card. They would mail it for us to the DFAT for legalization. That's when we got it. Quite a big loophole.


Yes, the fingerprint scans will need to be sent to DFAT. This is unavoidable since the fingerprint scan will not be accepted by the UAE police without it being certified by the DFAT.


----------



## NB

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, I applied for 189 visa on 13th April 2017, received natural justice letter on 31 st Aug and replied to that on 17th September. Now can I contact GSM brisbane and request them to know the reason behind the delay, since, my waiting time has crossed the standard processing time. I tried calling the GSM and I got the standard response to wait.
> Regards
> Nitin


As you had got an NJL, your clock has been reset to 17th September 
Moreover, with the burden of an NJL, it’s best not to rock the boat by calling or writing again and again 

Let the grant come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Quote:
Originally Posted by nitinr2011 View Post
Hi all, I applied for 189 visa on 13th April 2017, received natural justice letter on 31 st Aug and replied to that on 17th September. Now can I contact GSM brisbane and request them to know the reason behind the delay, since, my waiting time has crossed the standard processing time. I tried calling the GSM and I got the standard response to wait.
Regards
Nitin





newbienz said:


> As you had got an NJL, your clock has been reset to 17th September
> Moreover, with the burden of an NJL, it’s best not to rock the boat by calling or writing again and again
> 
> Let the grant come in its own sweet time
> 
> Cheers



No, processing time is from date of visa lodgement only; not from the date you replied the CO........nd your upper limit of processing time (10 months) had completed on 13th Feb 2018.

IMHO, you can contact CO by writing him a polite email to advice you about the status of your application.......there is nothing like....rock the boat....in inquiring the status of application.


----------



## masterblaster81

For some reason , number of grants have gone down , just 1 or 2 in last few days.


----------



## austaspirant

masterblaster81 said:


> For some reason , number of grants have gone down , just 1 or 2 in last few days.


And they have reduced the processing time to 8 to 10 months, God knows how?


----------



## grover.geetesh

sruj said:


> Hi Geetesh.
> 
> Below is the link to apply for France pcc.
> 
> 
> Once applied it takes 3 to 4 weeks to get the pcc. The document will be posted to the mailing address provide. No charges to apply for the pcc.. it's free to apply and to get the pcc.
> 
> To get the French translated pcc.. you can apply it from any French translators based on country you are in.. Google for more info about the translators in your place. It should not take mord than 1 day to get the French to english translated doc.
> 
> I was in France for 13 months. Pls apply for pcc even if you were in France for less than 12 or 10 or even less than 10 months to be on the safer side and to avoid CO contact..
> 
> Let me know if you need any other info.. good luck..
> 
> Sruj.


Hello Sruj, 

Thanks a lot for the info. I stayed in France twice, first for 5 months from Sept 2015 to Feb 2016 and then from Nov 2016 to May 2017. It makes 11 months in total, so i thought to initiate for PCC to be safer side. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pkk0574

nitinr2011 said:


> Hi all, I applied for 189 visa on 13th April 2017, received natural justice letter on 31 st Aug and replied to that on 17th September. Now can I contact GSM brisbane and request them to know the reason behind the delay, since, my waiting time has crossed the standard processing time. I tried calling the GSM and I got the standard response to wait.
> Regards
> Nitin




My timeline is almost similar to yours. Waiting patiently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamlandoz

pkk0574 said:


> My timeline is almost similar to yours. Waiting patiently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine also...


----------



## ajay1558

rajkumar2626 said:


> One of the silent watcher. Happy to announce I got my grant today for 189.
> 
> Details below,
> Job code : 261313
> Job title : software engineer
> Visa lodged/Documents uploaded : 06/10/2017
> Co contact : 21/11/2017
> Replied : 06/12/2017
> Grant : 28/03/2018


congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

rajkumar2626 said:


> One of the silent watcher. Happy to announce I got my grant today for 189.
> 
> Details below,
> Job code : 261313
> Job title : software engineer
> Visa lodged/Documents uploaded : 06/10/2017
> Co contact : 21/11/2017
> Replied : 06/12/2017
> Grant : 28/03/2018


Congrats mate!


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Hello guys. I'm going to my home country for a vacation for 3 weeks. Do I need to inform dibp about the same as my phone number will not be valid and I'll be using a different number there.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

**** 189 Visa Lodgmant Gang 2017 ****

After how many (approx) days of 2nd CO contact ..... I can expect to Grant ?


----------



## NB

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hello guys. I'm going to my home country for a vacation for 3 weeks. Do I need to inform dibp about the same as my phone number will not be valid and I'll be using a different number there.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


3 weeks is a considerable period and in case the grant is made when you are out of the country it will have an IED

So use the update us option and inform the CO of your travel plans and contact details so that the IED can be given accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## Angels58

pkk0574 said:


> My timeline is almost similar to yours. Waiting patiently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Could you please share why did you get NJL


----------



## andreyx108b

SMR1 said:


> After how many (approx) days of 2nd CO contact ..... I can expect to Grant ?




Usually after any CO contact, on average, currently, applicants wait 8-16 weeksz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Angels58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share why did you get NJL




UAE embassy on behalf of DHA were not able to contact my employer for doing EV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

pkk0574 said:


> UAE embassy on behalf of DHA were not able to contact my employer for doing EV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you manage to convince them

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gautamvbaindur said:


> How did you manage to convince them
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Please do share details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

*IP button*

Dear all

CO contacted for the 3rd time 
she requested *character statutory declaration* for the spouse

But when I log in to immiaccount I can't find Information provided button!!

How should I inform them that I uploaded the file ??

When the estimated time for grant?? 

the waiting kills me :yield: me and my wife postponed having our first baby reggers:till we receive the grant we are worry that our medicals will expire and if my wife becomes pregnant she has to wait to deliver the baby then wait to submit visa fro newborn baby and you know the end of the cycle


My Timeline is: 
Application lodge: 19-06-2017
1st CO contact 23-08-2016
2nd CO contact 02-12-2017
3rd CO contact 28-03-2018

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear all
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted for the 3rd time
> 
> she requested *character statutory declaration* for the spouse
> 
> 
> 
> But when I log in to immiaccount I can't find Information provided button!!
> 
> 
> 
> How should I inform them that I uploaded the file ??
> 
> 
> 
> When the estimated time for grant??
> 
> 
> 
> the waiting kills me :yield: me and my wife postponed having our first baby reggers:till we receive the grant we are worry that our medicals will expire and if my wife becomes pregnant she has to wait to deliver the baby then wait to submit visa fro newborn baby and you know the end of the cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline is:
> 
> Application lodge: 19-06-2017
> 
> 1st CO contact 23-08-2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact 02-12-2017
> 
> 3rd CO contact 28-03-2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




How did co request it? 

You can email them directly as per email specified in communication letters sent to you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

andreyx108b said:


> How did co request it?
> 
> You can email them directly as per email specified in communication letters sent to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



CO request it by mail
Please, could you have answers for the rest of my inquiries?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nedsrtark said:


> CO request it by mail
> 
> Please, could you have answers for the rest of my inquiries?




Then respond by mail. 

Medical will expire in june? Recently COs didnt ask as often to renew the meds. However, if you are planning to have a baby then you can do medicals now to avoid any delays. 

It will take on average 8-16 weeks to hear back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

andreyx108b said:


> Then respond by mail.
> 
> Medical will expire in june? Recently COs didnt ask as often to renew the meds. However, if you are planning to have a baby then you can do medicals now to avoid any delays.
> 
> It will take on average 8-16 weeks to hear back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick reply
As i can understand from you that i can renew Meds before they expired and without CO request

The renew will be with same HAP ID?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nedsrtark said:


> Thanks for your quick reply
> 
> As i can understand from you that i can renew Meds before they expired and without CO request
> 
> 
> 
> The renew will be with same HAP ID?




Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamichaitanya

Hi All,
I have submitted my 189 EOI with 65 points in July 2017 and submitted seperate EOI for state sponsorship with 70 points.
However last week I have completed 5 years in Australia.
Could you please let me know if I need to update existing EOI or can I submit new EOI for 189 and state sponsorship.


----------



## andreyx108b

jamichaitanya said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my 189 EOI with 65 points in July 2017 and submitted seperate EOI for state sponsorship with 70 points.
> However last week I have completed 5 years in Australia.
> Could you please let me know if I need to update existing EOI or can I submit new EOI for 189 and state sponsorship.




If you dudnt put end date of your employment in eoi then it should increase automatically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun

rajkumar2626 said:


> One of the silent watcher. Happy to announce I got my grant today for 189.
> 
> Details below,
> Job code : 261313
> Job title : software engineer
> Visa lodged/Documents uploaded : 06/10/2017
> Co contact : 21/11/2017
> Replied : 06/12/2017
> Grant : 28/03/2018




Congrats


----------



## pkk0574

andreyx108b said:


> Please do share details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Edit to my earlier post: The Australian Embassy at UAE on behalf of DHA were not able to reach my employer.

Details of my case as follows:

The embassy tried to call my employer on 14th June 2017, based on information on the company website. It got connected to the operator who transferred them to a number which was not answered. On 10th August 2017, they called on a number based on the documents provided by me, but there was no response. I assume it was my direct supervisor they were trying to reach, as I had provided an SD signed by him. They also sent an email to a generic email id found on the company website, but did not get a response. I later found out that the generic email id is being used by our Company PR team and not by HR. I got the NJL on 22nd August 2017.

I drafted a letter of explanation and gave reasons for each of the points as to why they couldn’t reach my employer. Additionally I provided my direct supervisor’s mobile number and his official email id. In the SD he had provided his office extension and personal email id. I also provided the latest service continuation certificate, latest salary certificate, residency stamps on my passport for the last 10 years, payslips and bank statements for the period May to August 2017. I submitted the response on 8th September 2017.

The embassy again called my direct supervisor on 26th October 2017, but he was on vacation during that period - out of the country and traveling (incidentally he was on vacation in August also when I assume the embassy tried to call him ). His mobile was on silent and in the bag. He noticed lot of missed calls and immediately informed me on WhatsApp. The same evening, I emailed the CO about the situation and attached the WhatsApp chat messages. Five months after that and two phone calls to DHA in January and March 2018, I am still waiting and hoping for the now elusive grant. All throughout this, my Immiaccount status has always been in received status.

Apologies for the long post, but I hope this helps other applicants who are in a similar situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhiva_p05

pkk0574 said:


> Edit to my earlier post: The Australian Embassy at UAE on behalf of DHA were not able to reach my employer.
> 
> Details of my case as follows:
> 
> The embassy tried to call my employer on 14th June 2017, based on information on the company website. It got connected to the operator who transferred them to a number which was not answered. On 10th August 2017, they called on a number based on the documents provided by me, but there was no response. I assume it was my direct supervisor they were trying to reach, as I had provided an SD signed by him. They also sent an email to a generic email id found on the company website, but did not get a response. I later found out that the generic email id is being used by our Company PR team and not by HR. I got the NJL on 22nd August 2017.
> 
> I drafted a letter of explanation and gave reasons for each of the points as to why they couldn’t reach my employer. Additionally I provided my direct supervisor’s mobile number and his official email id. In the SD he had provided his office extension and personal email id. I also provided the latest service continuation certificate, latest salary certificate, residency stamps on my passport for the last 10 years, payslips and bank statements for the period May to August 2017. I submitted the response on 8th September 2017.
> 
> The embassy again called my direct supervisor on 26th October 2017, but he was on vacation during that period - out of the country and traveling (incidentally he was on vacation in August also when I assume the embassy tried to call him ). His mobile was on silent and in the bag. He noticed lot of missed calls and immediately informed me on WhatsApp. The same evening, I emailed the CO about the situation and attached the WhatsApp chat messages. Five months after that and two phone calls to DHA in January and March 2018, I am still waiting and hoping for the now elusive grant. All throughout this, my Immiaccount status has always been in received status.
> 
> Apologies for the long post, but I hope this helps other applicants who are in a similar situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really wish u will get a grant letter soon. Your efforts don't go waste. "No pain, No gain". You are done with pain, now its time to gain...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

dhiva_p05 said:


> I really wish u will get a grant letter soon. Your efforts don't go waste. "No pain, No gain". You are done with pain, now its time to gain...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

pkk0574 said:


> Edit to my earlier post: The Australian Embassy at UAE on behalf of DHA were not able to reach my employer.
> 
> Details of my case as follows:
> 
> The embassy tried to call my employer on 14th June 2017, based on information on the company website. It got connected to the operator who transferred them to a number which was not answered. On 10th August 2017, they called on a number based on the documents provided by me, but there was no response. I assume it was my direct supervisor they were trying to reach, as I had provided an SD signed by him. They also sent an email to a generic email id found on the company website, but did not get a response. I later found out that the generic email id is being used by our Company PR team and not by HR. I got the NJL on 22nd August 2017.
> 
> I drafted a letter of explanation and gave reasons for each of the points as to why they couldn’t reach my employer. Additionally I provided my direct supervisor’s mobile number and his official email id. In the SD he had provided his office extension and personal email id. I also provided the latest service continuation certificate, latest salary certificate, residency stamps on my passport for the last 10 years, payslips and bank statements for the period May to August 2017. I submitted the response on 8th September 2017.
> 
> The embassy again called my direct supervisor on 26th October 2017, but he was on vacation during that period - out of the country and traveling (incidentally he was on vacation in August also when I assume the embassy tried to call him ). His mobile was on silent and in the bag. He noticed lot of missed calls and immediately informed me on WhatsApp. The same evening, I emailed the CO about the situation and attached the WhatsApp chat messages. Five months after that and two phone calls to DHA in January and March 2018, I am still waiting and hoping for the now elusive grant. All throughout this, my Immiaccount status has always been in received status.
> 
> Apologies for the long post, but I hope this helps other applicants who are in a similar situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, just one question. Are you claiming points for this period of employment for which they were trying to do EV?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hey, just one question. Are you claiming points for this period of employment for which they were trying to do EV?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


they will not do EV if you don't claim points.


----------



## pkk0574

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hey, just one question. Are you claiming points for this period of employment for which they were trying to do EV?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yes, I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

andreyx108b said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can I redo the medical on the same HAP ID. I checked with the local hospital of Australian visa tests and they confirmed that they need a new HAP ID.


----------



## NB

Mir0 said:


> How can I redo the medical on the same HAP ID. I checked with the local hospital of Australian visa tests and they confirmed that they need a new HAP ID.


You should be able generate a new HAP ID from the account
Try it 

Why do you want to use the same old HAP ID
You get no additional advantage 

Cheers


----------



## osamapervez

23 oct lodge date with 20 dec CO contact. Any predictions of grant? Though few oct cases are getting grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

newbienz said:


> You can generate a new HAP ID from the account
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to use the same old HAP ID
> 
> You get no additional advantage
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




The only advantage you get is to avoid having the new test overlooked by the CO.
Usually one HAP ID only is directly linked to visa application, any new HAP, despite uploading the clearance report, have a probability of getting overlooked. I had that experience with one of my friends who did a new test before his visa decision to extend his IED, as the old test was expiring in couple of months. it was overlooked and he didn’t get his IED extended.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

After complaint got NJ
SLEEPING PARTNER MADE MISTAK THAT THE COMPANY WAS STARTED
6 YERAS BEFORE BUT ACTUALLY IT WAS STARTED 15 YEARS BEFORE and I was one of the employee from years
And also made mistake of my designation
What I can do for that
What proof i can show them


----------



## NB

Unemplyed said:


> After complaint got NJ
> SLEEPING PARTNER MADE MISTAK THAT THE COMPANY WAS STARTED
> 6 YERAS BEFORE BUT ACTUALLY IT WAS STARTED 15 YEARS BEFORE and I was one of the employee from years
> And also made mistake of my designation
> What I can do for that
> What proof i can show them


Do you have the last 15 years income tax record of the company?

Also what all evidence do you have of your employment and designation?

Cheers


----------



## UsamaWaheed

newbienz said:


> You should be able generate a new HAP ID from the account
> Try it
> 
> Why do you want to use the same old HAP ID
> You get no additional advantage
> 
> Cheers


Hi

Can you kindly share how to generate the new HAP ID? As in click by click instructions.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## austimmiacnt

guys, got direct grant alhamdulillah last week. just want to thank everyone for their wonderful support.


----------



## kinnu369

austimmiacnt said:


> guys, got direct grant alhamdulillah last week. just want to thank everyone for their wonderful support.


Congrats mate and all the best for your future! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

austimmiacnt said:


> guys, got direct grant alhamdulillah last week. just want to thank everyone for their wonderful support.


Congrats and best of luck for wonderful future ahead


----------



## klusarun

austimmiacnt said:


> guys, got direct grant alhamdulillah last week. just want to thank everyone for their wonderful support.




Congrats


----------



## NB

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you kindly share how to generate the new HAP ID? As in click by click instructions.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


You may be better off by trying to generate it yourself by trial and error instead of depending on the members to guide you to the extent you are expecting 

Cheers


----------



## debeash

austimmiacnt said:


> guys, got direct grant alhamdulillah last week. just want to thank everyone for their wonderful support.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriotvn

austimmiacnt said:


> guys, got direct grant alhamdulillah last week. just want to thank everyone for their wonderful support.



Congrats mate!!!

You must receive it before Friday right? Just curious to know if they worked on Easter holiday or not.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeev2018

*Long Delay in 189 Visa*

My tragic story follows as under:

EOI Granted: 13 Oct 2015

Application Lodged: 09 Dec 2015

Bridging Visa Granted (same day): 09 Dec 2015

CO contacted (request for more info): 12 Jan 2015

CO contacted (request for re-medical as it got expired ): 01 J Aug 2016

CO contacted (asked for AFP and PCC): 01 J Aug 2017

CO contacted (asked for AFP again): 23 J Mar 2018

I feel like i am in endless loop of giving AFP, Medicals and PCC.
Any suggestions, why its taking 2.5 years to process the application? In 2017 When I complained to ombudsman, they replied that my application is with Delhi for further checks. 
Just posting it here so that i can meet similar cases. Want to understand whats wrong here?:crazy:


----------



## austaspirant

jeev2018 said:


> My tragic story follows as under:
> 
> EOI Granted: 13 Oct 2015
> 
> Application Lodged: 09 Dec 2015
> 
> Bridging Visa Granted (same day): 09 Dec 2015
> 
> CO contacted (request for more info): 12 Jan 2015
> 
> CO contacted (request for re-medical as it got expired ): 01 J Aug 2016
> 
> CO contacted (asked for AFP and PCC): 01 J Aug 2017
> 
> CO contacted (asked for AFP again): 23 J Mar 2018
> 
> I feel like i am in endless loop of giving AFP, Medicals and PCC.
> Any suggestions, why its taking 2.5 years to process the application? In 2017 When I complained to ombudsman, they replied that my application is with Delhi for further checks.
> Just posting it here so that i can meet similar cases. Want to understand whats wrong here?:crazy:


I am sorry to hear that you are still waiting for the grant. BTW, what was the first CO contact, what additional details he/she asked?


----------



## jeev2018

austaspirant said:


> I am sorry to hear that you are still waiting for the grant. BTW, what was the first CO contact, what additional details he/she asked?


First CO contact was for education transcript, and payslips which i submitted next day itself.


----------



## austaspirant

jeev2018 said:


> First CO contact was for education transcript, and payslips which i submitted next day itself.


Ohh, okay. Did you didn't front-upload them?


----------



## vineetanandjha

I have filed EoI (only 189) on 28th March 2018 with 75 Points, for CSNE 263111. 
ACS +ve, PteA 79+
Points Breakdown: Experience 15, Degree 15, Age 25, PTE 20.
Any chances for getting invite on 3rd April 2018?


----------



## jeev2018

austaspirant said:


> Ohh, okay. Did you didn't front-upload them?


No I just uploaded all my degree certificates, for each semesters and the final one. I am par that stage now.


----------



## jeev2018

austaspirant said:


> I am sorry to hear that you are still waiting for the grant. BTW, what was the first CO contact, what additional details he/she asked?



How long it takes after AFP police check submission ?


----------



## Mir0

vineetanandjha said:


> I have filed EoI (only 189) on 28th March 2018 with 75 Points, for CSNE 263111.
> 
> ACS +ve, PteA 79+
> 
> Points Breakdown: Experience 15, Degree 15, Age 25, PTE 20.
> 
> Any chances for getting invite on 3rd April 2018?




Wrong thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

jeev2018 said:


> How long it takes after AFP police check submission ?



No one can predict it, some people get it within a week some after a long long time. I wish you will get the grant soon.


----------



## ssvk2018

can someone put some light on how to make health declaration that is not listed in the questionnaire given in health assessment? a first-hand experience would be great if available..


----------



## austimmiacnt

Actually the best thing to do is to upload everything at the time of submitting applications to avoid any delays in app. I was lucky to get direct grant as I frontloaded all docs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SYB

How long are they taking nowadays to give grants once ALL the information is uploaded? It seems to be 3 months but I'm looking for what others think too....


----------



## Praveen1112

Any grants for ..October 2017 lodgement date and Early December Immi Assessment commence email receivers.

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## Patriotvn

austimmiacnt said:


> Actually the best thing to do is to upload everything at the time of submitting applications to avoid any delays in app. I was lucky to get direct grant as I frontloaded all docs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Front-loading all is obviously necessary condition for direct grant but not sufficient, it depends vastly on your luck too....

For my own case, I checked each and every words in all documents, but still was contacted by a stupid reason that the form 1229 wasn't signed by me - whereas the form clearly mentions it's for non-accompagnying parent ONLY and I'm main applicant!

Still waiting with anxiety since Sep....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sruj

Granted granted.. yayay.

Hey guys. Happy to share that I got the golden email this morning.

Good luck to everyone..

Occupation code. 261313.. 189 subclass.. 

Visa fee paid on 6th Oct 2017
Co contact for pcc translation on 21.11.2017
Submitted the document on 21.11.2017
Grant date 03.04.2018.


----------



## SMR1

Congratulations. ... after Easter u got good news .... thumbs up.


----------



## SMR1

Is there any possibility. ... that after 2nd CO contact (23rd March2018)Visa Officer finalized the case before a Month?or he/she will take again 120days...?


----------



## debeash

sruj said:


> Granted granted.. yayay.
> 
> Hey guys. Happy to share that I got the golden email this morning.
> 
> Good luck to everyone..
> 
> Occupation code. 261313.. 189 subclass..
> 
> Visa fee paid on 6th Oct 2017
> Co contact for pcc translation on 21.11.2017
> Submitted the document on 21.11.2017
> Grant date 03.04.2018.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binnie

Hi 
It's really hard to wait so long, as we have same experience 
We have lodged application on 28 December 2016 
Without any work experience and with 75 points
Got 2 CO contacts, one in February for pcc and one in 8 august for remedical 
After that we received interview call from AHC on 27 November 
Than after that complete silence. 
We have lodged complaint too and they gave standard reply to wait as documents verification is going on.
Now god knows what is going on???


----------



## masterblaster81

SYB said:


> How long are they taking nowadays to give grants once ALL the information is uploaded? It seems to be 3 months but I'm looking for what others think too....




I applied on 4th October 2017, will all documents front loaded with medical and PCC. 

and still waiting. still NO CO and NO immi assessment email. 

Waiting for grant. 

Regards


----------



## Patriotvn

Mates,

I'm really happy to share that our family has been granted some hours ago.

This forum is greatly helpful thanks to your contributions. It's indeed the very first one I joined and I learnt all essential information for my PR journey from here.

Below is my timeline for mobile readers:

- ACS positive on Jan 2017, 15p experience and 15 qualification
- PTE 65+ on 16 Aug 2017
- EOI 189 submitted 18 Aug 17, 70 points, invited on 21 Aug
- Visa lodged on 19 Sep, all documents front loaded including Health Assessment.
- CO contacted on 2 Nov for stupid reason: requires both parents' signatures on form 1229 - even though it mentions for non-accompagnying parent and signed by my X
- 29 Mar 18 my X received call from AU Embassy to confirm her consent to grant of my son with her.
- Granted today 3 Apr after 196 days of frustrating waiting game.

Best of luck to all who are waiting, your grants sure are on its way....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

Binnie said:


> Hi
> It's really hard to wait so long, as we have same experience
> We have lodged application on 28 December 2016
> Without any work experience and with 75 points
> Got 2 CO contacts, one in February for pcc and one in 8 august for remedical
> After that we received interview call from AHC on 27 November
> Than after that complete silence.
> We have lodged complaint too and they gave standard reply to wait as documents verification is going on.
> Now god knows what is going on???


What was ahc interview all about?


----------



## gbedan

Patriotvn said:


> Mates,
> 
> I'm really happy to share that our family has been granted some hours ago.
> 
> This forum is greatly helpful thanks to your contributions. It's indeed the very first one I joined and I learnt all essential information for my PR journey from here.
> 
> Below is my timeline for mobile readers:
> 
> - ACS positive on Jan 2017, 15p experience and 15 qualification
> - PTE 65+ on 16 Aug 2017
> - EOI 189 submitted 18 Aug 17, 70 points, invited on 21 Aug
> - Visa lodged on 19 Sep, all documents front loaded including Health Assessment.
> - CO contacted on 2 Nov for stupid reason: requires both parents' signatures on form 1229 - even though it mentions for non-accompagnying parent and signed by my X
> - 29 Mar 18 my X received call from AU Embassy to confirm her consent to grant of my son with her.
> - Granted today 3 Apr after 196 days of frustrating waiting game.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting, your grants sure are on its way....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## gbedan

sruj said:


> Granted granted.. yayay.
> 
> Hey guys. Happy to share that I got the golden email this morning.
> 
> Good luck to everyone..
> 
> Occupation code. 261313.. 189 subclass..
> 
> Visa fee paid on 6th Oct 2017
> Co contact for pcc translation on 21.11.2017
> Submitted the document on 21.11.2017
> Grant date 03.04.2018.


Congratulations


----------



## Explorer2018

*Case Office assignment*

Hi Experts,
I am sure someone can help me with this:
How would we know if a case officer assigned for my case of visa 189 application?

Thanks


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Explorer2018 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am sure someone can help me with this:
> How would we know if a case officer assigned for my case of visa 189 application?
> 
> Thanks


You would never know unless he contacts you or you get the direct grant.. But rest assured that your application will be looked at by someone.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal

Explorer2018 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am sure someone can help me with this:
> How would we know if a case officer assigned for my case of visa 189 application?
> 
> Thanks


Only when he email u to submit some info required

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer2018

Thanks Guatam, I really appreciate it.
So it means, if they don’t require any information from us, someone will continue assessing the application, but status in immiaccount will remain as received.


----------



## Explorer2018

Thanks mate!


----------



## andreyx108b

Patriotvn said:


> Mates,
> 
> I'm really happy to share that our family has been granted some hours ago.
> 
> This forum is greatly helpful thanks to your contributions. It's indeed the very first one I joined and I learnt all essential information for my PR journey from here.
> 
> Below is my timeline for mobile readers:
> 
> - ACS positive on Jan 2017, 15p experience and 15 qualification
> - PTE 65+ on 16 Aug 2017
> - EOI 189 submitted 18 Aug 17, 70 points, invited on 21 Aug
> - Visa lodged on 19 Sep, all documents front loaded including Health Assessment.
> - CO contacted on 2 Nov for stupid reason: requires both parents' signatures on form 1229 - even though it mentions for non-accompagnying parent and signed by my X
> - 29 Mar 18 my X received call from AU Embassy to confirm her consent to grant of my son with her.
> - Granted today 3 Apr after 196 days of frustrating waiting game.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting, your grants sure are on its way....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congrats!!


----------



## Explorer2018

gautamvbaindur said:


> Explorer2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> I am sure someone can help me with this:
> How would we know if a case officer assigned for my case of visa 189 application?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would never know unless he contacts you or you get the direct grant.. But rest assured that your application will be looked at by someone.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Guatam!


----------



## Explorer2018

gautamvbaindur said:


> Explorer2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> I am sure someone can help me with this:
> How would we know if a case officer assigned for my case of visa 189 application?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You would never know unless he contacts you or you get the direct grant.. But rest assured that your application will be looked at by someone.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks Guatam, I really appreciate it. 
So it means, if they don’t require any information from us, someone will still continue assessing the application, but status in immiaccount will remain as ‘received’


----------



## Explorer2018

rjslehal said:


> Explorer2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> I am sure someone can help me with this:
> How would we know if a case officer assigned for my case of visa 189 application?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Only when he email u to submit some info required
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Mate!


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Explorer2018 said:


> Thanks Guatam, I really appreciate it.
> So it means, if they don’t require any information from us, someone will still continue assessing the application, but status in immiaccount will remain as ‘received’


Yes, it will be received till they ask for docs or give you grant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

Experts please share your views:

Visa lodged: 6th Nov 2017

CO contact for 815 signing for my son: 23 Jan 2018.

Since they have asked for my son's 815 health undertaking, the validity of my son's health will expire some where in late May 2018. Considering the average timeline of around 16 weeks to respond or grant after CO contact, by the time the 16 weeks is completed my son's health validity will expire and they will ask for re-medical. 

To avoid co contact again, should I initiate my son's medical now? 

How do one know the exact validity date of health checkup on immi or e-medical?

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sonamt said:


> Experts please share your views:
> 
> Visa lodged: 6th Nov 2017
> 
> CO contact for 815 signing for my son: 23 Jan 2018.
> 
> Since they have asked for my son's 815 health undertaking, the validity of my son's health will expire some where in late May 2018. Considering the average timeline of around 16 weeks to respond or grant after CO contact, by the time the 16 weeks is completed my son's health validity will expire and they will ask for re-medical.
> 
> To avoid co contact again, should I initiate my son's medical now?
> 
> How do one know the exact validity date of health checkup on immi or e-medical?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think i would rather wait till as a minimum early May... but that's just me.


----------



## sonamt

andreyx108b said:


> I think i would rather wait till as a minimum early May... but that's just me.




Thanks for the suggestion. Any means to find the exact validity of health checkup on immi or e-medical portal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sonamt said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Any means to find the exact validity of health checkup on immi or e-medical portal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, no, i don't recall being able to find out, i think the only way is to consider the day you had an appointment with panel physician.


----------



## Binnie

The interview call was all about what I did in Australia actually about academics and about my Pte scores. It seems like it was just a formality by them as they asked just general questions.


----------



## SYB

sonamt said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Any means to find the exact validity of health checkup on immi or e-medical portal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Health is normally valid for a year


----------



## ajay1558

Patriotvn said:


> Mates,
> 
> I'm really happy to share that our family has been granted some hours ago.
> 
> This forum is greatly helpful thanks to your contributions. It's indeed the very first one I joined and I learnt all essential information for my PR journey from here.
> 
> Below is my timeline for mobile readers:
> 
> - ACS positive on Jan 2017, 15p experience and 15 qualification
> - PTE 65+ on 16 Aug 2017
> - EOI 189 submitted 18 Aug 17, 70 points, invited on 21 Aug
> - Visa lodged on 19 Sep, all documents front loaded including Health Assessment.
> - CO contacted on 2 Nov for stupid reason: requires both parents' signatures on form 1229 - even though it mentions for non-accompagnying parent and signed by my X
> - 29 Mar 18 my X received call from AU Embassy to confirm her consent to grant of my son with her.
> - Granted today 3 Apr after 196 days of frustrating waiting game.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting, your grants sure are on its way....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

Can it be presumed that case officer who contacts for additional information will be reviewing till the final decision is taken.


----------



## andreyx108b

ajay1558 said:


> Can it be presumed that case officer who contacts for additional information will be reviewing till the final decision is taken.




COs as far as we know, work in teams, so to answer you: not necessarily.

but why does it make any difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi mates,

just going to upload 

a) Fresh PCC for myself and spouse. 
b) Employment evidence (extra).

Can some one plz suggest where to upload all the docs in immi account????


----------



## iulian

Hello members, 
I just wanted to let you all know that I got my grant today. Details are below.

ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer
Points: 
Age - 30 pts
Language - 20 pts 
Education - 15 pts
Total: 65 pts

EOI Lodged on 17th Sept
Received ITA on 4th Oct
Applied on *13th Oct*
CO contact on *5th Dec*
Replied to CO on 15th Dec
Grant (both for me and my girlfriend) on *4th April*.

Before minding my own journey ahead, I wanted to give some personal advice:
1. Be honest with your case. 
2. Be ready for a long and tedious road.
3. Don't be afraid to apply by yourself. The registered agencies might save you time but at a price.
4. Language: if you can't work it out with IELTS, try PTE A. It worked for me.
5. Documents: at all times, check your documents that require translation. Even after CO.
6. Register your case with myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189) to understand the checking trend.
7. On forum, if you find a question to which you have a solid and confirmed answer, don't hesitate to help people out. If you're not sure, do not mislead. Better leave it to someone who knows.
8. While waiting, have the mindset of already having the visa to foresee the next steps and work on a plan.

Reason for CO Contact:
1. Romanian PCC - I had a character clearance certificate issued from my embassy in Qatar for which i thought it will work. It didn't.
2. Girlfriend's graduation certificate and (3.) transcripts. For proof of functional english, I provided only the letter from her University. They requested also the other two documents.

De facto documents:
1. Personal statement with contact details in case they need to contact me.
2. Gf's statement with contact details.
3. One family statement with contact details.
4. One friend's statement with contact details.
5. Print screen of my email exchange history
6. Print screen of my gf's email exchange history
7. Flight tickets
8. Hotels and restaurants tickets
9. Photos including links to social media accounts for validation.
10. Phone bills put into one document and highlight the calls. Mine was 177 pages. Counted more than 800 highlights.

Thanks to all members who help out and post their experiences.
I wish you all good luck and resilience.
Cheers.


----------



## BabuPorora

Happy to inform you guys that I have received grant today for myself and my family. This forum was a great help during entire Visa Journey and the waiting period.

Wishing all the very best for everyone those who are waiting for grant.

My timelines below.
261313
Lodge : 14th Oct 2017
CO : 4th Dec 2017 for employment document
Grant : 4th April 2018


----------



## AbhayJha

Yeyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy!!! Got grant!!!

Applied on : 15 oct 2017
1st Co contact : 6 dec 2017
Replied on : 9 Dec, 2017

Grant : 4 April, 2018

Thank you everyone. Hope you all get ur grants soon soon soon!!  

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

AbhayJha said:


> Yeyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy!!! Got grant!!!
> 
> Applied on : 15 oct 2017
> 1st Co contact : 6 dec 2017
> Replied on : 9 Dec, 2017
> 
> Grant : 4 April, 2018
> 
> Thank you everyone. Hope you all get ur grants soon soon soon!!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv

ajay1558 said:


> Can it be presumed that case officer who contacts for additional information will be reviewing till the final decision is taken.


I can confirm that, that won't always be the case. The co who informs you about the decision can be different from the one who contacted you for information

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

AbhayJha said:


> Yeyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy!!! Got grant!!!
> 
> Applied on : 15 oct 2017
> 1st Co contact : 6 dec 2017
> Replied on : 9 Dec, 2017
> 
> Grant : 4 April, 2018
> 
> Thank you everyone. Hope you all get ur grants soon soon soon!!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Many Many Congrats. 

Seems like , people who were contacted by CO are getting their grants. 

I applied on 4th OCT and still no CO contact and waiting. .

It means that front loading all documents doesn't help  

Regards


----------



## AbhayJha

masterblaster81 said:


> Many Many Congrats.
> 
> Seems like , people who were contacted by CO are getting their grants.
> 
> I applied on 4th OCT and still no CO contact and waiting. .
> 
> It means that front loading all documents doesn't help
> 
> Regards


I frontloaded every single document. CO contacted me for PTE score which was already there. I understand your frustration because when i got CO contact for something i had so diligently provided even i was frustrated. But just when i lost hope, the grant came through. Hope you get yours very soon too. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

AbhayJha said:


> I frontloaded every single document. CO contacted me for PTE score which was already there. I understand your frustration because when i got CO contact for something i had so diligently provided even i was frustrated. But just when i lost hope, the grant came through. Hope you get yours very soon too.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Abhay!!!

Similar timelines and similar reason for CO Contact  CO asking for PTE score and Form80 even though they were already uploaded.. :bump2:

Anyway, best wishes for your journey ahead:smile::cheer2:


----------



## masterblaster81

AbhayJha said:


> I frontloaded every single document. CO contacted me for PTE score which was already there. I understand your frustration because when i got CO contact for something i had so diligently provided even i was frustrated. But just when i lost hope, the grant came through. Hope you get yours very soon too.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Well So far , what I see is that CO contact is a blessing, as people are getting there grant and I am stilling waiting and don;t know for how long I have to wait  

any ways All best for a bright and prosperous future ahead. 

Regards


----------



## AbhayJha

peRFect19 said:


> Congratulations Abhay!!!
> 
> Similar timelines and similar reason for CO Contact  CO asking for PTE score and Form80 even though they were already uploaded.. :bump2:
> 
> Anyway, best wishes for your journey ahead:cheer2:


Thank you so much. Hope you get urs very soon too. Best wishes!! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1210778

Happy to share that I got my grant today.
Details are;
233214
65 points
invited 6 Sep 17
Lodged 20 Oct 17 (front loaded everything)
Co contact 11 Dec 17
(asked for a wrong country PCC where I have never been to)
Grant 4 Apr 17

Thank you all for the kind support. And I did all without any agent myself.
PS: I was single applicant only.


----------



## addy2162614

Hello All ,
I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below 

IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy 
First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )


----------



## andreyx108b

masterblaster81 said:


> Many Many Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like , people who were contacted by CO are getting their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 4th OCT and still no CO contact and waiting. .
> 
> 
> 
> It means that front loading all documents doesn't help
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Hope for direct grant - long awaited though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

addy2162614 said:


> Hello All ,
> I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below
> 
> IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
> Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
> Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
> Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
> EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
> Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
> Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
> On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy
> First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
> Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
> Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
> On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
> On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
> Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
> Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
> Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
> Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
> Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )


Many congrats...that's a long travel...all the best for your future plans.


----------



## masterblaster81

addy2162614 said:


> Hello All ,
> I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below
> 
> IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
> Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
> Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
> Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
> EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
> Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
> Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
> On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy
> First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
> Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
> Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
> On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
> On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
> Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
> Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
> Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
> Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
> Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )


Many Many Congrats and all the best for a bright future. 

I have a query regarding polio certificate, did you scan and upload that Yellow Card of polio certificate ?


Regards


----------



## addy2162614

Yes i scan the yellow card 





masterblaster81 said:


> addy2162614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All ,
> I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below
> 
> IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
> Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
> Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
> Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
> EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
> Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
> Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
> On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy
> First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
> Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
> Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
> On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
> On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
> Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
> Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
> Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
> Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
> Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )
> 
> 
> 
> Many Many Congrats and all the best for a bright future.
> 
> I have a query regarding polio certificate, did you scan and upload that Yellow Card of polio certificate ?
> 
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## masterblaster81

addy2162614 said:


> Yes i scan the yellow card



Thanks a lot. 

Regards


----------



## sonamish

coolestbliss said:


> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> Details are;
> 233214
> 65 points
> invited 6 Sep 17
> Lodged 20 Oct 17 (front loaded everything)
> Co contact 11 Dec 17
> (asked for a wrong country PCC where I have never been to)
> Grant 4 Apr 17
> 
> Thank you all for the kind support. And I did all without any agent myself.
> PS: I was single applicant only.


During what time you have received your grant. It can come any time during the working hours?
I had lodged my visa on 19th October and Co contacted on 8th December for further employment proofs. Any estimate when I can receive my Grant?
I am expecting this week.

ANZSCO 261313, 189
65 Points
EOI submission: 22th March 2017
EOI Invitation: 20th Septhember 2017
Visa Lodged: 19th October 2017
First CO Contact: 8th Dec 2017, Replied to CO on 24th Dec 2017
Grant: ?


----------



## pkk0574

addy2162614 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
> 
> Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
> 
> Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
> 
> Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
> 
> EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
> 
> Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
> 
> Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
> 
> On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy
> 
> First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
> 
> Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
> 
> Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
> 
> On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
> 
> On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
> 
> Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
> 
> Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
> 
> Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
> 
> Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
> 
> Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )




Congratulations!!!!

Can you tell from where your employer received the employment verification call from?

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy2162614

It was from Australia consulate in Dubai


----------



## mankman

masterblaster81 said:


> Many Many Congrats.
> 
> Seems like , people who were contacted by CO are getting their grants.
> 
> I applied on 4th OCT and still no CO contact and waiting. .
> 
> It means that front loading all documents doesn't help
> 
> Regards


Do not worry ..people are getting Direct Grants also. If u see, there is a direct grant reported today in Myimmi


----------



## masterblaster81

addy2162614 said:


> It was from Australia consulate in Dubai



That's Interesting, My few friends employment verification was done by Australian High Commission Islamabad. 


Regards


----------



## bha517

*Apply for 189 or 190?*

Hi All

My score is as stated below:
Age: 25
English : 20
Work Ex: 10
Edu : 15
Partner : 5

Total: 75

1) I have lodged EOI for 189 on 4/4/2018. I am not sure if i should lodge for 190. Can anyone please suggest if i file for 190 then do i have a chance to still receive 189 and then decide which one to opt for?

2) While I wait for ITA what documents should i be keeping ready for filing like Medicals etc.? Can i do medicals without receiving ITA?

Thanks all for your guidance.

Bha


----------



## bha517

*189 eoi*

Hi All

My score is as stated below:
Age: 25
English : 20
Work Ex: 10
Edu : 15
Partner : 5

Total: 75

1) I have lodged EOI for 189 on 4/4/2018. I am not sure if i should lodge for 190. Can anyone please suggest if i file for 190 then do i have a chance to still receive 189 and then decide which one to opt for?

2) While I wait for ITA what documents should i be keeping ready for filing like Medicals etc.? Can i do medicals without receiving ITA?

Thanks all for your guidance.


----------



## addy2162614

I am based in KSA , may be that is the reason

Regards



masterblaster81 said:


> addy2162614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was from Australia consulate in Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Interesting, My few friends employment verification was done by Australian High Commission Islamabad.
> 
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## 1210778

I received at 7.35AM dubai time.



sonamish said:


> coolestbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> Details are;
> 233214
> 65 points
> invited 6 Sep 17
> Lodged 20 Oct 17 (front loaded everything)
> Co contact 11 Dec 17
> (asked for a wrong country PCC where I have never been to)
> Grant 4 Apr 17
> 
> Thank you all for the kind support. And I did all without any agent myself.
> PS: I was single applicant only.
> 
> 
> 
> During what time you have received your grant. It can come any time during the working hours?
> I had lodged my visa on 19th October and Co contacted on 8th December for further employment proofs. Any estimate when I can receive my Grant?
> I am expecting this week.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313, 189
> 65 Points
> EOI submission: 22th March 2017
> EOI Invitation: 20th Septhember 2017
> Visa Lodged: 19th October 2017
> First CO Contact: 8th Dec 2017, Replied to CO on 24th Dec 2017
> Grant: ?
Click to expand...


----------



## buntygwt

addy2162614 said:


> Hello All ,
> I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below
> 
> IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
> Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
> Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
> Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
> EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
> Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
> Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
> On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy
> First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
> Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
> Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
> On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
> On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
> Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
> Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
> Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
> Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
> Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )


hi addy,

first of all, congrats.

For employment verification, when they were unable to reach the employer, did DIBP CO contact you for the correct contact details or was it AHC team based in your country?

TIA.


----------



## abrock

Mine is 18th Oct lodgement date, lets fingers crossed sitting in Pune together.....


----------



## abrock

sonamish said:


> During what time you have received your grant. It can come any time during the working hours?
> I had lodged my visa on 19th October and Co contacted on 8th December for further employment proofs. Any estimate when I can receive my Grant?
> I am expecting this week.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313, 189
> 65 Points
> EOI submission: 22th March 2017
> EOI Invitation: 20th Septhember 2017
> Visa Lodged: 19th October 2017
> First CO Contact: 8th Dec 2017, Replied to CO on 24th Dec 2017
> Grant: ?



Mine is 18th Oct lodgement date, lets fingers crossed sitting in Pune together.....


----------



## addy2162614

DIBP CO contact through email and provide the details which number they are calling .. The number was correct but unfortunately out of service at that time 

And i beleive they take the number by company website as this number was not mention on my company letter head





buntygwt said:


> addy2162614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All ,
> I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below
> 
> IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
> Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
> Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
> Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
> EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
> Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
> Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
> On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy
> First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
> Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
> Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
> On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
> On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
> Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
> Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
> Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
> Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
> Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )
> 
> 
> 
> hi addy,
> 
> first of all, congrats.
> 
> For employment verification, when they were unable to reach the employer, did DIBP CO contact you for the correct contact details or was it AHC team based in your country?
> 
> TIA.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

sonamish said:


> During what time you have received your grant. It can come any time during the working hours?
> 
> I had lodged my visa on 19th October and Co contacted on 8th December for further employment proofs. Any estimate when I can receive my Grant?
> 
> I am expecting this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261313, 189
> 
> 65 Points
> 
> EOI submission: 22th March 2017
> 
> EOI Invitation: 20th Septhember 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 19th October 2017
> 
> First CO Contact: 8th Dec 2017, Replied to CO on 24th Dec 2017
> 
> Grant: ?




It can come during business hours in Adelaide or Brisbane. 

It is on average takes 16 weeks after CO contact to hear back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulmannalil

I am a mechanical engineer graduate with 3+years of experience in the same field since the lack of proper documents I cannot claim points for my work experience.
Question-
1) can I write CDR's 3 CE based on my work experience and get a positive report for the same ? Also, for above what proof/documents should I attach ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## umashanker

Congratulations who received grants, but me like others are getting irritated of waiting.
Its 176 days already still waiting does not over


----------



## andreyx108b

umashanker said:


> Congratulations who received grants, but me like others are getting irritated of waiting.
> Its 176 days already still waiting does not over




Hopefully soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archak

Hi all

After days and days of waiting (174 to be precise), finally got my grant today (for me and family). Its a great feeling, and a wonderful sense of accomplishment.

I wish to thank all the wonderful gents and ladies here in this forum, for all the continuous posts, tracking and support. Believe me, you ppl at this forum were my go-to ppl for any sort of doubt. If i ever needed any clarification i went through past posts and comments, etc. Great Help! Thankyou!

My Details are as follows:
Application Lodged - Oct 12, 2017
Occupation Code: 232111
1st CO contact - 6th December 2017 (ask for further proofs of previous employment)
IP clicked: 25th December 2017
Grant Date: 04-04-2018 morning IST

Thankyou all, and for those who are waiting, all the best!!!!


----------



## austimmiacnt

archak said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> After days and days of waiting (174 to be precise), finally got my grant today (for me and family). Its a great feeling, and a wonderful sense of accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful gents and ladies here in this forum, for all the continuous posts, tracking and support. Believe me, you ppl at this forum were my go-to ppl for any sort of doubt. If i ever needed any clarification i went through past posts and comments, etc. Great Help! Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> My Details are as follows:
> 
> Application Lodged - Oct 12, 2017
> 
> Occupation Code: 232111
> 
> 1st CO contact - 6th December 2017 (ask for further proofs of previous employment)
> 
> IP clicked: 25th December 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 04-04-2018 morning IST
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou all, and for those who are waiting, all the best!!!!




Congratulations  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

archak said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> After days and days of waiting (174 to be precise), finally got my grant today (for me and family). Its a great feeling, and a wonderful sense of accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful gents and ladies here in this forum, for all the continuous posts, tracking and support. Believe me, you ppl at this forum were my go-to ppl for any sort of doubt. If i ever needed any clarification i went through past posts and comments, etc. Great Help! Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> My Details are as follows:
> 
> Application Lodged - Oct 12, 2017
> 
> Occupation Code: 232111
> 
> 1st CO contact - 6th December 2017 (ask for further proofs of previous employment)
> 
> IP clicked: 25th December 2017
> 
> Grant Date: 04-04-2018 morning IST
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou all, and for those who are waiting, all the best!!!!




Congrats

Hi you can join WhatsApp group for people moving to Sydney 2018 and share your views and also get information https://chat.whatsapp.com/1WblUl6lepDH6K2J8iBpc7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

addy2162614 said:


> DIBP CO contact through email and provide the details which number they are calling .. The number was correct but unfortunately out of service at that time
> 
> And i beleive they take the number by company website as this number was not mention on my company letter head




Hi you can join WhatsApp group for people moving to Sydney 2018 and share your views and also get information https://chat.whatsapp.com/1WblUl6lepDH6K2J8iBpc7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumudnaugai

coolestbliss said:


> I received at 7.35AM dubai time.



Hi you can join WhatsApp group for people moving to Sydney 2018 and share your views and also get information https://chat.whatsapp.com/1WblUl6lepDH6K2J8iBpc7



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

I have income tax documents from 2002
Salary Slip
Appointment, promotion, increament, transfer letter,best employee of the year certificate,
Company ready to provide registration documents


----------



## debeash

Patriotvn said:


> Mates,
> 
> I'm really happy to share that our family has been granted some hours ago.
> 
> This forum is greatly helpful thanks to your contributions. It's indeed the very first one I joined and I learnt all essential information for my PR journey from here.
> 
> Below is my timeline for mobile readers:
> 
> - ACS positive on Jan 2017, 15p experience and 15 qualification
> - PTE 65+ on 16 Aug 2017
> - EOI 189 submitted 18 Aug 17, 70 points, invited on 21 Aug
> - Visa lodged on 19 Sep, all documents front loaded including Health Assessment.
> - CO contacted on 2 Nov for stupid reason: requires both parents' signatures on form 1229 - even though it mentions for non-accompagnying parent and signed by my X
> - 29 Mar 18 my X received call from AU Embassy to confirm her consent to grant of my son with her.
> - Granted today 3 Apr after 196 days of frustrating waiting game.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting, your grants sure are on its way....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

iulian said:


> Hello members,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I got my grant today. Details are below.
> 
> ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points:
> Age - 30 pts
> Language - 20 pts
> Education - 15 pts
> Total: 65 pts
> 
> EOI Lodged on 17th Sept
> Received ITA on 4th Oct
> Applied on *13th Oct*
> CO contact on *5th Dec*
> Replied to CO on 15th Dec
> Grant (both for me and my girlfriend) on *4th April*.
> 
> Before minding my own journey ahead, I wanted to give some personal advice:
> 1. Be honest with your case.
> 2. Be ready for a long and tedious road.
> 3. Don't be afraid to apply by yourself. The registered agencies might save you time but at a price.
> 4. Language: if you can't work it out with IELTS, try PTE A. It worked for me.
> 5. Documents: at all times, check your documents that require translation. Even after CO.
> 6. Register your case with myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189) to understand the checking trend.
> 7. On forum, if you find a question to which you have a solid and confirmed answer, don't hesitate to help people out. If you're not sure, do not mislead. Better leave it to someone who knows.
> 8. While waiting, have the mindset of already having the visa to foresee the next steps and work on a plan.
> 
> Reason for CO Contact:
> 1. Romanian PCC - I had a character clearance certificate issued from my embassy in Qatar for which i thought it will work. It didn't.
> 2. Girlfriend's graduation certificate and (3.) transcripts. For proof of functional english, I provided only the letter from her University. They requested also the other two documents.
> 
> De facto documents:
> 1. Personal statement with contact details in case they need to contact me.
> 2. Gf's statement with contact details.
> 3. One family statement with contact details.
> 4. One friend's statement with contact details.
> 5. Print screen of my email exchange history
> 6. Print screen of my gf's email exchange history
> 7. Flight tickets
> 8. Hotels and restaurants tickets
> 9. Photos including links to social media accounts for validation.
> 10. Phone bills put into one document and highlight the calls. Mine was 177 pages. Counted more than 800 highlights.
> 
> Thanks to all members who help out and post their experiences.
> I wish you all good luck and resilience.
> Cheers.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

BabuPorora said:


> Happy to inform you guys that I have received grant today for myself and my family. This forum was a great help during entire Visa Journey and the waiting period.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for everyone those who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timelines below.
> 261313
> Lodge : 14th Oct 2017
> CO : 4th Dec 2017 for employment document
> Grant : 4th April 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

AbhayJha said:


> Yeyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy yeyyy!!! Got grant!!!
> 
> Applied on : 15 oct 2017
> 1st Co contact : 6 dec 2017
> Replied on : 9 Dec, 2017
> 
> Grant : 4 April, 2018
> 
> Thank you everyone. Hope you all get ur grants soon soon soon!!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

coolestbliss said:


> Happy to share that I got my grant today.
> Details are;
> 233214
> 65 points
> invited 6 Sep 17
> Lodged 20 Oct 17 (front loaded everything)
> Co contact 11 Dec 17
> (asked for a wrong country PCC where I have never been to)
> Grant 4 Apr 17
> 
> Thank you all for the kind support. And I did all without any agent myself.
> PS: I was single applicant only.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhayJha

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

addy2162614 said:


> Hello All ,
> I just received the grant today for me and my family , the journey was very long as it was started in Feb 2017 , My timeline is as below
> 
> IELTS : Aug 2016 (L:8,S:7.5,R:7,W:6.5)
> Category : 263312 ( Telecommunication network engineer )
> Assessment: 5 Dec 2016
> Assessment Result : 9 Jan 2017
> EOI Invitation : 18 Jan with 60 Points ( very quick within 5 days)
> Visa Lodged : 10 Feb 2017
> Medicals and other documents uploaded: 13 Feb 2017
> On 25 March , fill the form of changes in circumstances and update the case about the wife pregnancy
> First CO contact : 5 April Requested for Form 80 , 1221 and Job Evidence ( employment duties do not appear to match those required of your nominated skilled occupation, please provide more evidence , I re-write the JD for all 5 employment and provide again)
> Second CO Contact: 4 May Requested for polio certificate and wife's English evidence ( since she have IELTS so i provided it ) and request again job evidence ( provide bank statements , and salary slips for 8 years , able to provide up to 5 years only bank statement with some salary slips for each year)
> Third CO Contact : 6 Nov ( We tried to communicate with your employer for verification but the number is unreachable , please provide correct number )
> On 10 Dec : Update the status about the new born via email
> On 14 Dec : New born is added in the application
> Fourth CO contact: 17 Jan 2018 , Provide Health assessment , Birth certificate and passport for new born
> Employment Verification : 12th March , They called the company and ask about my joining date , roles and the person who sign the letter is authorized
> Employment Verification : 13th March , They called again the company to confirm the joining date as it was missed in first call
> Fifth CO contact : 16 Mar 2018 , Provide PCC as the one provided was expired and also asked for form 80 again , which was already uploaded i provide it again
> Submit the documents on 4th April and receive the grant same day ( That's something new )


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

archak said:


> Hi all
> 
> After days and days of waiting (174 to be precise), finally got my grant today (for me and family). Its a great feeling, and a wonderful sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful gents and ladies here in this forum, for all the continuous posts, tracking and support. Believe me, you ppl at this forum were my go-to ppl for any sort of doubt. If i ever needed any clarification i went through past posts and comments, etc. Great Help! Thankyou!
> 
> My Details are as follows:
> Application Lodged - Oct 12, 2017
> Occupation Code: 232111
> 1st CO contact - 6th December 2017 (ask for further proofs of previous employment)
> IP clicked: 25th December 2017
> Grant Date: 04-04-2018 morning IST
> 
> Thankyou all, and for those who are waiting, all the best!!!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Unemplyed said:


> I have income tax documents from 2002
> Salary Slip
> Appointment, promotion, increament, transfer letter,best employee of the year certificate,
> Company ready to provide registration documents




Thats good set of supporting documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisoleb

Congratulations to all who received their grants!! 

I have lodged mine on Oct 2017, 
got CO first contact on Dec 2017 for medical and payslips 
and then CO second contact last month for certificate of employment (which were already uploaded) for 1st job and current job. I thought they might want to get the updated certicate for my current job but who knows.

With this second CO recently, do you think my waiting time restarts from zero? I was hoping to have the grant like others who have lodged on Oct 2017 and got CO contact on Dec 2017 but got another CO. ☹

Waiting is so hard 😭


----------



## Wills

All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;

ANSCO Code: 133111
Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
Invited: 20/06/2017
Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
Form80: 25/08/2017
PCC: 03/09/2017
Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
Responded: 27/02/2018
Grant: 04/04/2018
EV: Unknown
IED: 21/08/2018

CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!

I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.

All the best to all.


----------



## masterblaster81

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.


Congratulations!! and all the best for the future.


----------



## andreyx108b

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> 
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> 
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> 
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> 
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> 
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> 
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> 
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> 
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> 
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> 
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> 
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> 
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> 
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> 
> EV: Unknown
> 
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to all.




Good luck with relocation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.


Congratulations


----------



## debeash

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

*hi*

hello,
i am about to lodge visa but i found small discrepancy in affidavit letter of one of my company roles and respon letter that year is wrongly written in one the page , but is right on one page of affidavit.so what shud i do , shud i go ahead with that letter or now create a new one affidavit. i am confused ? guys pls help me


----------



## andreyx108b

ankititp said:


> hello,
> 
> i am about to lodge visa but i found small discrepancy in affidavit letter of one of my company roles and respon letter that year is wrongly written in one the page , but is right on one page of affidavit.so what shud i do , shud i go ahead with that letter or now create a new one affidavit. i am confused ? guys pls help me




Are you claiming points for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

andreyx108b said:


> Are you claiming points for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes , so will it be fine to change the affidavit letter or what is the workaround if not , as it's only on one page and except that all places its correct


----------



## andreyx108b

ankititp said:


> yes , so will it be fine to change the affidavit letter or what is the workaround if not , as it's only on one page and except that all places its correct




You can change and update both copies with cover letter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

*Grant - 189*

Hello folks,

Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum 

Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum - 

*ANZSCO 261313*
*Total Points - 70*
*24th July*: PTE (20)
Degree: 15
Age: 30
Spouse: 5

*5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
*25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation 
*4th Oct*: Invitation Received
*7th Oct*: Medicals
*13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
*23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
*11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
*5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
*22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
*5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.

Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -

*Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
*Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
*ACS Letters*
*Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
*Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
*English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
*Form80*
*Form 1221*
*PCC*
*Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement

Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well

I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain. 
My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.

Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


----------



## andreyx108b

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> 
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> 
> *Total Points - 70*
> 
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> 
> Degree: 15
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Spouse: 5
> 
> 
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> 
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> 
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> 
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> 
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> 
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> 
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> 
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> 
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> 
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> 
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> 
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> 
> *ACS Letters*
> 
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> 
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> 
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> 
> *Form80*
> 
> *Form 1221*
> 
> *PCC*
> 
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> 
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> 
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> 
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey!!


----------



## gbedan

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


Congratulations


----------



## peRFect19

gbedan said:


> Congratulations


Thank You!!!


----------



## kinnu369

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


Congrats mate!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats mate!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kinnu


----------



## ajay1558

archak said:


> Hi all
> 
> After days and days of waiting (174 to be precise), finally got my grant today (for me and family). Its a great feeling, and a wonderful sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I wish to thank all the wonderful gents and ladies here in this forum, for all the continuous posts, tracking and support. Believe me, you ppl at this forum were my go-to ppl for any sort of doubt. If i ever needed any clarification i went through past posts and comments, etc. Great Help! Thankyou!
> 
> My Details are as follows:
> Application Lodged - Oct 12, 2017
> Occupation Code: 232111
> 1st CO contact - 6th December 2017 (ask for further proofs of previous employment)
> IP clicked: 25th December 2017
> Grant Date: 04-04-2018 morning IST
> 
> Thankyou all, and for those who are waiting, all the best!!!!


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

Wills said:


> All - Having been a silent observer of this forum for over a year I can confirm that as of the 04/04/2018 I received my Grant for myself and family (Wife + 3 Children). Out of courtesy to those still waiting see timelines as follows;
> 
> ANSCO Code: 133111
> Skills Ass. Lodged: 19/12/2016
> Skills Accepted: 06/02/2017
> IELTS Pass: 29/04/2017
> EOI Submitted (60 Points): 19/06/2017
> Invited: 20/06/2017
> Visa Lodged: 28/06/2017
> CO Contact 1: 14/08/2017
> Form80: 25/08/2017
> PCC: 03/09/2017
> Medicals Finalised: 02/11/2017
> CO Contact 2: 26/02/2018
> Responded: 27/02/2018
> Grant: 04/04/2018
> EV: Unknown
> IED: 21/08/2018
> 
> CO Contact 2 was for my children's passports that expired during the process. It was comforting knowing that a day after the expiry of the passports that a CO contact was received showing that although the wait is long the CO's do actively look at applications. It is likely that the CO contact No.2 would have been the Granting time but Passports held it up. That is now history!
> 
> I have spoken to the individuals referenced for work but they have confirmed that no contact was made with them for EV. I have heard nothing from HR whether any contact was made direct with them.
> 
> All the best to all.


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


Congrats


----------



## ankur14

*Need Assistance on ACS*

Me and my wife are about to submit our documents & skill assessment. We do not have reference letters from any of our previous employers and want to make a affidavit so that we can attach it in our ACS application for assessment. We don't where we have to get it done or whom to contact or what format is required. Would you be so kind to assist us for the above roadblock. 

Any suggestion/help will be much appreciable. 

Regards
Ankur

ANZSCO - 261313
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
Language - 20(Expectation) - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
Partner Skill - 5
Total - 189(75), SS - 190(80)


----------



## peRFect19

ajay1558 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Ajay


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur14 said:


> Me and my wife are about to submit our documents & skill assessment. We do not have reference letters from any of our previous employers and want to make a affidavit so that we can attach it in our ACS application for assessment. We don't where we have to get it done or whom to contact or what format is required. Would you be so kind to assist us for the above roadblock.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestion/help will be much appreciable.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ankur
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Edu - 15
> 
> Exp - 5
> 
> Language - 20(Expectation) - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> 
> Partner Skill - 5
> 
> Total - 189(75), SS - 190(80)




Affidavit or statuary declaration should be from an ex colleague, preferably higher in hierarchy i.e manager. It should be of format as per acs. The SD should be witnessed by notary or specialised law practitioner designated to perform such activities. 

By the way how did you get assessed without references? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14

andreyx108b said:


> Affidavit or statuary declaration should be from an ex colleague, preferably higher in hierarchy i.e manager. It should be of format as per acs. The SD should be witnessed by notary or specialised law practitioner designated to perform such activities.
> 
> By the way how did you get assessed without references?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response. Assessment is not yet done. The provided points in signature are assumed based on our current profiles. Will update it once we receive actual assessment result.

Thanks
Ankur

ANZSCO - 261313
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
Language - 20(Expectation) - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
Partner Skill - 5
Total - 189(75), SS - 190(80)


----------



## debeash

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt

Congrats 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Congratulations to all who received grants but my waiting period is still ongoing , today is 178 days


----------



## Ismiya

Is any one with tb history who cleared medical? Or anyone know how long it will take to clear medical with history in tb? Is there any problem because of that?


----------



## andreyx108b

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Assessment is not yet done. The provided points in signature are assumed based on our current profiles. Will update it once we receive actual assessment result.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ankur
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Edu - 15
> 
> Exp - 5
> 
> Language - 20(Expectation) - Exam Date: 05-05-2018
> 
> Partner Skill - 5
> 
> Total - 189(75), SS - 190(80)




No reason to create eoi until you have assessment and ielts done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## haspy123

No grants today??


----------



## Kazana

Yea seems like no grants today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Kazana said:


> Yea seems like no grants today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is really frustrating


----------



## Kemayu

Ismiya said:


> Is any one with tb history who cleared medical? Or anyone know how long it will take to clear medical with history in tb? Is there any problem because of that?




As far as I read on forum, the wait/timeline varies case to case with the TB history. Generally a person with TB history will be asked for further medical tests.You may find below thread useful for insights on the same;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...estigation-current-state-tuberculosis-23.html


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

Hi Guys
Just had one small doubt
I got a mail from the CO on 6th Feb 2018 asking for sending PTE scores through the PTE account which I did on the same day. This was the first CO contact however I am eagered to know whether they have received the scores.

I did call PTE but they said I have to check with DIBP and when I mailed my CO regarding the same I got a standard reply. Can anyone tell me how does PTE send scores to DIBP is it by mail, email or do they have online portals which are connected. I don't want to lose an opportunity just because they didn't receive my scores.

All the best to those who are eagerly waiting like me.

Thank you
Rahul


----------



## peRFect19

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just had one small doubt
> I got a mail from the CO on 6th Feb 2018 asking for sending PTE scores through the PTE account which I did on the same day. This was the first CO contact however I am eagered to know whether they have received the scores.
> 
> I did call PTE but they said I have to check with DIBP and when I mailed my CO regarding the same I got a standard reply. Can anyone tell me how does PTE send scores to DIBP is it by mail, email or do they have online portals which are connected. I don't want to lose an opportunity just because they didn't receive my scores.
> 
> All the best to those who are eagerly waiting like me.
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul


1. Login to your PTE a/c and check whether the scores have been sent or not. If not, then you will get an option to send the score.
2. Check your email which was registered with PTE. Once the scores are sent, you get an email from Pearsonavenue regarding the same


----------



## austaspirant

peRFect19 said:


> 1. Login to your PTE a/c and check whether the scores have been sent or not. If not, then you will get an option to send the score.
> 2. Check your email which was registered with PTE. Once the scores are sent, you get an email from Pearsonavenue regarding the same


How can we check on Pearson site that the score has been sent to DIBP or not?

However, I received the email with subject 'Confirmation of Score Report Order' from Pearson.


----------



## ssvk2018

austaspirant said:


> peRFect19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Login to your PTE a/c and check whether the scores have been sent or not. If not, then you will get an option to send the score.
> 2. Check your email which was registered with PTE. Once the scores are sent, you get an email from Pearsonavenue regarding the same
> 
> 
> 
> How can we check on Pearson site that the score has been sent to DIBP or not?
> 
> However, I received the email with subject 'Confirmation of Score Report Order' from Pearson.
Click to expand...

if you try to send your score it'll say cannot send to the same recipient. that means it is already sent. and i think it'll list the recipients who have already received it.


----------



## Explorer2018

Hi Experts,
It seems my visa application has been mixed up with someone else due to some computer glitch. I have these reasons to believe this:
- When I created my HAP ID, the reference letter included one item stating, not required, will be reused. While actually I never did any medical before.
- Received an email from skillselect asking that, one of my previous Visa to another country has been refused, but I didn’t mention it. While actually I never applied for a visa for that country.
It seems there is some mixup with someone else who might have same name and date of birth as mine.

Can you please advice, if this type of issue happened to someone?
What should I do regarding this?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ajay1558

Will DIBP review the medical report of applicants sent by the panel doctors.


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

peRFect19 said:


> rahul.ramchandani1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> Just had one small doubt
> I got a mail from the CO on 6th Feb 2018 asking for sending PTE scores through the PTE account which I did on the same day. This was the first CO contact however I am eagered to know whether they have received the scores.
> 
> I did call PTE but they said I have to check with DIBP and when I mailed my CO regarding the same I got a standard reply. Can anyone tell me how does PTE send scores to DIBP is it by mail, email or do they have online portals which are connected. I don't want to lose an opportunity just because they didn't receive my scores.
> 
> All the best to those who are eagerly waiting like me.
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Login to your PTE a/c and check whether the scores have been sent or not. If not, then you will get an option to send the score.
> 2. Check your email which was registered with PTE. Once the scores are sent, you get an email from Pearsonavenue regarding the same
Click to expand...

Actually I have fulfilled both steps 1 and 2. 
1. PTE account shows that scores has been sent and I am not able to resend it to DIBP.
2. I did get a mail confirmation and it says that the scores have been sent please give a day or 2 for the recipient to rcv it. I rcvd this mail on 6th Feb 2018. In fact I attached a screenshot of this on immiaccount as well.

My only worry is that it shouldn't be that they didn't receive it. How do I get a confirmation that they have rcvd it.


----------



## ssvk2018

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> peRFect19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rahul.ramchandani1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> Just had one small doubt
> I got a mail from the CO on 6th Feb 2018 asking for sending PTE scores through the PTE account which I did on the same day. This was the first CO contact however I am eagered to know whether they have received the scores.
> 
> I did call PTE but they said I have to check with DIBP and when I mailed my CO regarding the same I got a standard reply. Can anyone tell me how does PTE send scores to DIBP is it by mail, email or do they have online portals which are connected. I don't want to lose an opportunity just because they didn't receive my scores.
> 
> All the best to those who are eagerly waiting like me.
> 
> Thank you
> Rahul
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Login to your PTE a/c and check whether the scores have been sent or not. If not, then you will get an option to send the score.
> 2. Check your email which was registered with PTE. Once the scores are sent, you get an email from Pearsonavenue regarding the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I have fulfilled both steps 1 and 2.
> 1. PTE account shows that scores has been sent and I am not able to resend it to DIBP.
> 2. I did get a mail confirmation and it says that the scores have been sent please give a day or 2 for the recipient to rcv it. I rcvd this mail on 6th Feb 2018. In fact I attached a screenshot of this on immiaccount as well.
> 
> My only worry is that it shouldn't be that they didn't receive it. How do I get a confirmation that they have rcvd it.
Click to expand...

One thing you can do is to forward the mail that you got from PTE (Confirmation of Score Report Order) to the CO.
You can also mention in that mail that you're not allowed to resend from PTE website and maybe share a screenshot of that message as well.

Meanwhile you can try contacting PTE saying that DIBP is asking you to resubmit the scores by forwarding that mail or providing screenshot and that you're unable to do. Not sure if they can do anything, but no harm in trying. Maybe others can help with some other ideas. I really don't think there's any other way out.


----------



## dillipreddy

ajay1558 said:


> Will DIBP review the medical report of applicants sent by the panel doctors.


Yes, they will.


----------



## ShwetaGB

peRFect19 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my wife and I have received our 189 PR Visa grant today. I owe a lot to this forum and all of you who directly and indirectly helped me out. I did not seek any agent's help right from the scratch and this is why I am very grateful to this forum
> 
> Would be a bit elaborate on my timelines, simply as a courtesy to give it back to the forum -
> 
> *ANZSCO 261313*
> *Total Points - 70*
> *24th July*: PTE (20)
> Degree: 15
> Age: 30
> Spouse: 5
> 
> *5th Aug - Sept 22*: ACS +ve (I have a B.Tech in CSE followed by 2.5 years in IT and then a regular MBA in Marketing. Currently working in IT Consulting. I did not show my MBA degree/transcripts to ACS due to the irrelevance)
> *25th Sept*: EOI Filed (In the EOI I did mention about my MBA under Non-AQF Accreditation
> *4th Oct*: Invitation Received
> *7th Oct*: Medicals
> *13th Oct*: Visa lodged and uploaded most of the documents
> *23rd Oct*: PCC Uploaded
> *11th Nov*: Uploaded Resume and Employment Verification Letter (This is auto-generated at my firm, on the letterhead and digitally signed by HR)
> *5th Dec*: Holidaying in Goa and expecting a direct grant..and BHAM!!...a bummer:frusty:. Got CO Contact asking for my English Scores and my wife and mine Form80, despite already uploaded at first go
> *22nd Dec*: Filled in the Form80s again carefully and uploaded the required documents. Please note that we did not hand-signed my Form80s (traditional approach of sign+print+scan+merge). We had our signatures scanned and using the "Fill & Sign" functionality of Adobe PDF, pasted our signatures on the forms.
> *5th April 5:30 AM IST*: After 174 days of lodgement and 121 days of CO contact, came the grant email.
> 
> Below is a summary of documents I uploaded -
> 
> *Identity *(Passport, Aadhar, PAN and Voter ID)
> *Age *(Passport, 10th Certificate)
> *ACS Letters*
> *Work Experience* - Though did not claim any points but still uploaded - SDs, Payslips, Form16s, EV letter, Salary certificate, Offer letter, service certificate, Promotion letter, Compensation change letters, Bank statement, Resume etc.
> *Qualification*- B.Tech, MBA Degree and Marksheets
> *English *- PTE Scorecard; After CO Contact - PTE Scorecard, Screenshot of scores sent to DIBP from PTE as well as the email screenshot. TOEFL-iBT for my spouse
> *Form80*
> *Form 1221*
> *PCC*
> *Marriage Proof*: Marriage certificate, Travel tickets, Ceremony pics, Joint a/c statement
> 
> Almost similar set of docs were uploaded for my spouse as well
> 
> I understand all the frustration and agony, passing time while refreshing this forum or the immitracker, it can be real pain.
> My best wishes to all the forum members awaiting the grant. You will definitely have that email in your inbox one day. Luck also plays a major part. Easier said than done, but being at the receiving end till yesterday night, I can vouch for that.
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to the wonderful forum members. Would be happy to help, please ping me directly should you need any assistance.


Congratulations. And welcome to the club 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

Hello Everyone,

Grant received today,

I wanna thank all for responding to my queries and a special thanks to this site,

thank you and Best of luck to all.


----------



## haspy123

dillipreddy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Grant received today,
> 
> I wanna thank all for responding to my queries and a special thanks to this site,
> 
> thank you and Best of luck to all.


Timeline please


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

From immitracker I can see that the Adelaide team is giving grants today as well. Good to know that things are moving forward. I hope grants are issued tomorrow.


----------



## NB

austaspirant said:


> How can we check on Pearson site that the score has been sent to DIBP or not?
> 
> However, I received the email with subject 'Confirmation of Score Report Order' from Pearson.


That email is the confirmation that your scores have been sent to the department .
Keep it safely

In future, in the unlikely event, the CO asks you to send the scores again, you can send him this email as evidence of the scores having been sent already

Cheers


----------



## NB

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Actually I have fulfilled both steps 1 and 2.
> 1. PTE account shows that scores has been sent and I am not able to resend it to DIBP.
> 2. I did get a mail confirmation and it says that the scores have been sent please give a day or 2 for the recipient to rcv it. I rcvd this mail on 6th Feb 2018. In fact I attached a screenshot of this on immiaccount as well.
> 
> My only worry is that it shouldn't be that they didn't receive it. How do I get a confirmation that they have rcvd it.


Relax
You have to trust the system
It works
You have done your part and now wait for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

newbienz said:


> rahul.ramchandani1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have fulfilled both steps 1 and 2.
> 1. PTE account shows that scores has been sent and I am not able to resend it to DIBP.
> 2. I did get a mail confirmation and it says that the scores have been sent please give a day or 2 for the recipient to rcv it. I rcvd this mail on 6th Feb 2018. In fact I attached a screenshot of this on immiaccount as well.
> 
> My only worry is that it shouldn't be that they didn't receive it. How do I get a confirmation that they have rcvd it.
> 
> 
> 
> Relax
> You have to trust the system
> It works
> You have done your part and now wait for the grant or CO contact
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks (Y)


----------



## dillipreddy

haspy123 said:


> Timeline please


Hi , haspy u can see my timeline below 

Job Code :- 263111
Total Points:- 65
EOI:- 22/Feb/2017
invite : October 4 2017
Visa Lodge:- October 27
CO contact :- January 09 2018 (spouse and child 815 form and spouse functional English proof or VAC 2 payment)
Responded to CO:- 25 January 2018
Grant:- 07 April 2018


----------



## haspy123

dillipreddy said:


> Hi , haspy u can see my timeline below
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> Total Points:- 65
> EOI:- 22/Feb/2017
> invite : October 4 2017
> Visa Lodge:- October 27
> CO contact :- January 09 2018 (spouse and child 815 form and spouse functional English proof or VAC 2 payment)
> Responded to CO:- 25 January 2018
> Grant:- 07 April 2018


Thanks and congratulations


----------



## ajay1558

dillipreddy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Grant received today,
> 
> I wanna thank all for responding to my queries and a special thanks to this site,
> 
> thank you and Best of luck to all.


Congrats and best of luck for future.


----------



## debeash

dillipreddy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Grant received today,
> 
> I wanna thank all for responding to my queries and a special thanks to this site,
> 
> thank you and Best of luck to all.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> From immitracker I can see that the Adelaide team is giving grants today as well. Good to know that things are moving forward. I hope grants are issued tomorrow.




Thats most likely friday grants reported today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMalhotra

Congratulations 

you got your grant on Saturday very Good as we also hoping know that they also giving Visa Grant on Saturday. 

Can you please confirm your Day and timing too so we get the idea. Thank you and Best of luck😊🥂


----------



## SMalhotra

Congratulations dillipreddy

you got your grant on Saturday very Good as we also hoping know that they also giving Visa Grant on Saturday. 

Can you please confirm your Day and timing too so we get the idea. Thank you and Best of luck😊🥂


----------



## Explorer2018

Hi Guys,
It seems my visa application has been mixed up with someone else due to some computer glitch. I have these reasons to believe this: - When I created my HAP ID, the reference letter included one item stating, not required, will be reused. While actually I never did any medical before. - Received an email from skillselect asking that, one of my previous Visa to another country has been refused, but I didn’t mention it. While actually I never applied for a visa for that country. It seems there is some mixup with someone else who might have same name and date of birth as mine.
Anyone faced this type of issue?
What should I do regarding this?
Thanks for your help


----------



## dillipreddy

ajay1558 said:


> Congrats and best of luck for future.


Thank you and my best wishes to u too.


----------



## dillipreddy

SMalhotra said:


> Congratulations dillipreddy
> 
> you got your grant on Saturday very Good as we also hoping know that they also giving Visa Grant on Saturday.
> 
> Can you please confirm your Day and timing too so we get the idea. Thank you and Best of luck😊🥂


Thx Malhotra, i got a call from my agent today about the grant and he sent me the grant letters and i just checked my immi account in messages page its showing todays date i.e 07 April 2018. I hope it helps and my best wishes.


----------



## SMalhotra

Thank you dillipreaddy for your kind Information. Best of luck.


----------



## SMalhotra

SMalhotra said:


> Thank you dillipreddy for your kind Information. Best of luck.


Thanks heaps


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hello Everyone,

It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.

Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..


----------



## midhun1989

Does anyone have any idea on when they will start processing 189 application lodged after 26th November 2017?


----------



## kinnu369

Dear all,

Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!

I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.

My time lines:

ANZSCO Code : 233513

EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
Invited: 18th October, 2017
Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017 
Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
Grant : 7th April, 2018 
IED : 21 June, 2018


----------



## debeash

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.
> 
> Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..


Congratulations!!! Your patience has been rewarded... now is the time to enjoy and prepare for the new journey ahead...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

dillipreddy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Grant received today,
> 
> I wanna thank all for responding to my queries and a special thanks to this site,
> 
> thank you and Best of luck to all.




What is your IED? Any implications on the IED after signing 815? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj

kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018




Congrats Kinnu. I got assessed for 233513 last week. EOI 190 will be done today with 65+5 in NSW. Looking into your timeline 189 looks difficult. Do you feel NSW will invite in next couple of months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Hi, do i need to mention to immigration that i have left my job and my partner has also changed job? I have not claimed any points on the basis of my job and my partner's job.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kemayu

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to update you all that I received the Grant for me and my Family on 4th April 2018. Apologies for informing late. It has been a long Journey( Started in October 2016) however with each individual contributing in this forum actually helped me in
> passing the time. I hope all the members waiting will soon get the grant. Thanks everyone and all the best.
> 
> Any person leaving for Melbourne around July/August pls ping me one on one for further discussion..


Congratulations on your grant!
Is there any specific reason for long wait?.. What is your IED?


----------



## midhun1989

luvjd said:


> midhun1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I couldn't see any new 189 visa grants for applicants lodged after 26th November, 2017. Does anyone know why there no new grants after this date?
> 
> 
> 
> Check this.
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
Click to expand...

This shows the earliest lodgement date of applications that has been allocated to processing. and for 189 visa, its mentioned as 26th November 2017.
Does that mean that all application lodged from 26th Nov till today has been allocated for processing ? or does that mean all applications lodged till 26th Nov has been allocated for processing. 
I am really confused with the wordings they use. and i saw people interpret this in both ways in different forums which i read. 

But when we look at immitracker, none of the applications lodged after 26th Nov 2017 got a visa grant nor CO contact.

Also, does the gsm allocation dates page gets updated correctly as mentioned? i havent noticed the previous update trends in that page(hence i am not sure). As of now its mentioned that next update will be in early April, which will be around this time.(but dint c any updates yet). Can we expect that this page will be updated soon?


----------



## peRFect19

kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cairnz

i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17. Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation? HR said, they will not reply to the EV email. But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.
Kindly advise...😢


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Kemayu said:


> Congratulations on your grant!
> Is there any specific reason for long wait?.. What is your IED?


Hi Kemayu,

IED is 11 September 2018. For Long Wait you can say their was a CO contact and after almost 4 months got the Grant.


----------



## sultan_azam

BaazzZ said:


> Hi, do i need to mention to immigration that i have left my job and my partner has also changed job? I have not claimed any points on the basis of my job and my partner's job.
> 
> Thanks in advance


it will be good to update your circumstances


----------



## sultan_azam

Cairnz said:


> i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17. Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation? HR said, they will not reply to the EV email. But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.
> Kindly advise...😢


this is really sad news, just try to get a rnr letter from your HR, this will help a lot, 

if possible try to discuss with higher ups in the company regarding this


----------



## srika

I am happy to inform you all that i received my grant yesterday ( for myself,spouse and two kids). Visa lodged on 31st Aug 2017.

Below are the timelines:

•	ANZSCO – 261112 (Systems Analysts)
•	ACS results positive – 10th July 2017.
•	PTE: 26th July 2017 ( scored 20 points)
•	EOI submitted with 75 points: 11th August 2017
•	Invitation Received – 23rd August 2017
•	Visa Lodged : 31st August, 2017
•	PCC: 8th Sep,2017
•	Medicals: 13th Sep,2017
•	IMMI Assessment commence email: Oct3rd,2017
•	1st CO contact for medical further tests for my son – Jan 1st week
•	2nd CO contact for medical further tests for my spouse – Jan 3rd week
•	Form 815 signed and submitted – Feb26th
•	Grant : 7th April 2018
•	IED : 15th July 2018

Wishing all those waiting for a grant - good luck!!


----------



## sultan_azam

srika said:


> I am happy to inform you all that i received my grant yesterday ( for myself,spouse and two kids). Visa lodged on 31st Aug 2017.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> •	ANZSCO – 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> •	ACS results positive – 10th July 2017.
> •	PTE: 26th July 2017 ( scored 20 points)
> •	EOI submitted with 75 points: 11th August 2017
> •	Invitation Received – 23rd August 2017
> •	Visa Lodged : 31st August, 2017
> •	PCC: 8th Sep,2017
> •	Medicals: 13th Sep,2017
> •	IMMI Assessment commence email: Oct3rd,2017
> •	1st CO contact for medical further tests for my son – Jan 1st week
> •	2nd CO contact for medical further tests for my spouse – Jan 3rd week
> •	Form 815 signed and submitted – Feb26th
> •	Grant : 7th April 2018
> •	IED : 15th July 2018
> 
> Wishing all those waiting for a grant - good luck!!


congratulations and good luck for future


----------



## Cairnz

sultan_azam said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17. Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation? HR said, they will not reply to the EV email. But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.
> Kindly advise...😢
> 
> 
> 
> this is really sad news, just try to get a rnr letter from your HR, this will help a lot,
> 
> if possible try to discuss with higher ups in the company regarding this
Click to expand...

Need to inform DIBP about this??
will they call d manager??
What are the possible solutions??


----------



## JBBB

Cairnz said:


> i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17. Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation? HR said, they will not reply to the EV email. But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.
> Kindly advise...😢


unfortunate circumstances/development ..... 
first option would be to try and convince your HR to provide the same now as part of your exit documents...
2nd option: I am not an expert however i have read in some forum that few applicants have given an affidavit/self-declaration of r&r/employment reference as organisations dont give such information as part of default documentation or exit formalities (while you are working or have left the organisation), unless you specifically ask for one...they do provide just date of joining, last day of working and designation as an experience letter.....so may be you could check with your immi agent about the affidavit option?
but again, as i mentioned earlier, this is just an information about which i have read earlier and I am not an expert..trying to help and don't want to mislead anyone here...hence will leave it upto you to decide..


----------



## andreyx108b

midhun1989 said:


> This shows the earliest lodgement date of applications that has been allocated to processing. and for 189 visa, its mentioned as 26th November 2017.
> Does that mean that all application lodged from 26th Nov till today has been allocated for processing ? or does that mean all applications lodged till 26th Nov has been allocated for processing.
> I am really confused with the wordings they use. and i saw people interpret this in both ways in different forums which i read.
> 
> But when we look at immitracker, none of the applications lodged after 26th Nov 2017 got a visa grant nor CO contact.
> 
> Also, does the gsm allocation dates page gets updated correctly as mentioned? i havent noticed the previous update trends in that page(hence i am not sure). As of now its mentioned that next update will be in early April, which will be around this time.(but dint c any updates yet). Can we expect that this page will be updated soon?




In general yes, it is tight date, however, it has little relation to when you can anticipate your grant. 

Pages are updated monthly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker

Hoping for best today is 181 days waiting,still waiting.....


----------



## yikes297

Cairnz said:


> i lodged my visa 189 on 17/10/17. Employment verification email came from Dubai Aus Embassy to current employer. My R&R letter was issued by my project manager on company letter head with his signature & company stamp. Now, i got terminated, reason from HR is that project manager is not authorized to produce such kind of a letter and i have hided it from the HR. I am totally worried about my PR. what i can expect from DIBP? my agent is not giving a solution for the last one week. what should i do to solve this situation? HR said, they will not reply to the EV email. But i hope they will issue a new RNR letter officially, with end of service date.
> Kindly advise...😢


It's a sticky situation. Were you aware of such policies in your company (that a PM cannot issue R&R letter using company letterhead)? If there are no written/official policy on this matter then you might have a case to fight.

Most companies has policies on this and issuing any letters using the company letterhead without HR's approval is definitely an offence but I doubt it would warrant an instant termination, especially if this is your first offence given any previous good track record.

If I was in the same situation, I would probably explain the situation to HR and obtain a letter confirming on the service start and end date, position held, and list of R&R performed during the service tenure. To DIBP I will prepare a document outlining of what had happened, and attach the final letter from HR.

Did you use MARA agent? If yes, then they should help you. You can file a complaint if they're not helping.


----------



## gbedan

dillipreddy said:


> haspy123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline please
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , haspy u can see my timeline below
> 
> Job Code :- 263111
> Total Points:- 65
> EOI:- 22/Feb/2017
> invite : October 4 2017
> Visa Lodge:- October 27
> CO contact :- January 09 2018 (spouse and child 815 form and spouse functional English proof or VAC 2 payment)
> Responded to CO:- 25 January 2018
> Grant:- 07 April 2018
Click to expand...

Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

Cairnz said:


> Need to inform DIBP about this??
> will they call d manager??
> What are the possible solutions??


They may not as they have already sent the rnr letter to HR for verification, 
It totally depends how your HR responds to verification mail, 

Be prepared for alternate things

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Hi Guys,

I got my grant letter today the details are as below (I know it's there in the signature as well )

*SOL#* 263111
*Members:* Me + Wife
*Visa:* 189 
*Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
*Medical:* 5th September
*First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + Additional PCC Document for KSA[Final Exit] + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
*Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
*Grant:* 9th April 2018
*IED lane: :* 31st August 2018

*P.S 
Team:* Adelaide

Thanks


----------



## Gopsat

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter today the details are as below (I know it's there in the signature as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *SOL#* 263111
> *Members:* Me + Wife
> *Visa:* 189
> *Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
> *Medical:* 5th September
> *First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + Additional PCC Document for KSA[Final Exit] + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> *Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> *Grant:* 9th April 2018
> *IED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :* 31st August 2018
> 
> *P.S
> Team:* Adelaide
> 
> Thanks


Congrats and all the best for future plans...


----------



## saikat

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter today the details are as below (I know it's there in the signature as well )
> 
> *SOL#* 263111
> *Members:* Me + Wife
> *Visa:* 189
> *Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
> *Medical:* 5th September
> *First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + Additional PCC Document for KSA[Final Exit] + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> *Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> *Grant:* 9th April 2018
> *IED lane: :* 31st August 2018
> 
> *P.S
> Team:* Adelaide
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter today the details are as below (I know it's there in the signature as well )
> 
> *SOL#* 263111
> *Members:* Me + Wife
> *Visa:* 189
> *Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
> *Medical:* 5th September
> *First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + Additional PCC Document for KSA[Final Exit] + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> *Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> *Grant:* 9th April 2018
> *IED lane: :* 31st August 2018
> 
> *P.S
> Team:* Adelaide
> 
> Thanks



Congrats !!


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes


----------



## ericxu

Hi Guys
Congratulations to those who got granted this week. I am also waiting for mine to be granted. I just have one quick question and do not know if anyone can answer it. I've lodged my application on 30th November and have been waiting for it for nearly 5 month. My current student visa is expiring at the end of May. I was just wondering if it is safe to travel to my hometown and come back round 10 days before my student visa expires. I have been granted bridging visa A and it will come into effect after May. I am a bit worried that when i try to go through custom at the airport, they wont allow me to go through it even though I have bridging visa A. Its just my guess. I really wanna go home and stay there for one month as I havent been back for three years. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter today the details are as below (I know it's there in the signature as well )
> 
> *SOL#* 263111
> *Members:* Me + Wife
> *Visa:* 189
> *Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
> *Medical:* 5th September
> *First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + Additional PCC Document for KSA[Final Exit] + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> *Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> *Grant:* 9th April 2018
> *IED lane: :* 31st August 2018
> 
> *P.S
> Team:* Adelaide
> 
> Thanks


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

ericxu said:


> Hi Guys
> Congratulations to those who got granted this week. I am also waiting for mine to be granted. I just have one quick question and do not know if anyone can answer it. I've lodged my application on 30th November and have been waiting for it for nearly 5 month. My current student visa is expiring at the end of May. I was just wondering if it is safe to travel to my hometown and come back round 10 days before my student visa expires. I have been granted bridging visa A and it will come into effect after May. I am a bit worried that when i try to go through custom at the airport, they wont allow me to go through it even though I have bridging visa A. Its just my guess. I really wanna go home and stay there for one month as I havent been back for three years. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


i am not sure about this, but if your current visa i.e student visa permits multiple entry then you can travel to home country and enter australia before it expires, 

if you want to enter after student visa expires then check the conditions of BVA, whether it allows you to leave/enter australia or not, in case of any doubt confirm with DIBP,


----------



## BaazzZ

sultan_azam said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, do i need to mention to immigration that i have left my job and my partner has also changed job? I have not claimed any points on the basis of my job and my partner's job.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> it will be good to update your circumstances
Click to expand...

 thanks mate


----------



## ericxu

sultan_azam said:


> i am not sure about this, but if your current visa i.e student visa permits multiple entry then you can travel to home country and enter australia before it expires,
> 
> if you want to enter after student visa expires then check the conditions of BVA, whether it allows you to leave/enter australia or not, in case of any doubt confirm with DIBP,


Thanks for ur reply. I just wanna go home and come back to Australia when my student visa is still valid. Thanks anyway


----------



## Kemayu

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Kemayu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your grant!
> Is there any specific reason for long wait?.. What is your IED?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kemayu,
> 
> IED is 11 September 2018. For Long Wait you can say their was a CO contact and after almost 4 months got the Grant.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, I thought you lodged your case in Dec 2016..so asked .. Thank you!


----------



## Explorer2018

Hi Guys, 
Need your advice please:

It seems my visa application has been mixed up with someone else due to some computer glitch. 

I have these reasons to believe this: 

- When I created my HAP ID, the reference letter included one item stating, not required, will be reused. While actually I never did any medical before. 

- Received an email from skillselect asking that, one of my previous Visa to another country has been refused, but I didn’t mention it. While actually I never applied for a visa for that country. It seems there is some mixup with someone else who might have same name and date of birth as mine. 

Anyone faced this type of issue? 
What should I do regarding this? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## luvjd

Explorer2018 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need your advice please:
> 
> It seems my visa application has been mixed up with someone else due to some computer glitch.
> 
> I have these reasons to believe this:
> 
> - When I created my HAP ID, the reference letter included one item stating, not required, will be reused. While actually I never did any medical before.
> 
> - Received an email from skillselect asking that, one of my previous Visa to another country has been refused, but I didn’t mention it. While actually I never applied for a visa for that country. It seems there is some mixup with someone else who might have same name and date of birth as mine.
> 
> Anyone faced this type of issue?
> What should I do regarding this?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Write to them including the screenshots/communication and explain them in detail.


----------



## Shashi_1618

Hello All,

I have lodged Visa on 20-Oct and first CO content on 14th Dec. I have seen Grants to people who got Co contact in Jan/Feb 2018 but no update on my application.

Should I follow up with them by call/email ? People will followups would get an early grant then silent applicants who trust the process rather than network ? Are they not following any queue here? How can Dec CO applications are missed? It's frustrating and disappointing to see that DIBP is very non-transparent in their process.


----------



## haspy123

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged Visa on 20-Oct and first CO content on 14th Dec. I have seen Grants to people who got Co contact in Jan/Feb 2018 but no update on my application.
> 
> Should I follow up with them by call/email ? People will followups would get an early grant then silent applicants who trust the process rather than network ? Are they not following any queue here? How can Dec CO applications are missed? It's frustrating and disappointing to see that DIBP is very non-transparent in their process.


my lodgment date is 3 oct 2017... I will wait for now


----------



## dev.budhwar

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged Visa on 20-Oct and first CO content on 14th Dec. I have seen Grants to people who got Co contact in Jan/Feb 2018 but no update on my application.
> 
> Should I follow up with them by call/email ? People will followups would get an early grant then silent applicants who trust the process rather than network ? Are they not following any queue here? How can Dec CO applications are missed? It's frustrating and disappointing to see that DIBP is very non-transparent in their process.


Hi Mate, 
There is no First In First Out concept. My lodgement date is 18 Oct and CO contact was 12 Dec. It's just a matter of time, keep your fingers crossed for a grant this week :rockon:

Regards,
Dev


----------



## JBBB

Shashi_1618 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged Visa on 20-Oct and first CO content on 14th Dec. I have seen Grants to people who got Co contact in Jan/Feb 2018 but no update on my application.
> 
> Should I follow up with them by call/email ? People will followups would get an early grant then silent applicants who trust the process rather than network ? Are they not following any queue here? How can Dec CO applications are missed? It's frustrating and disappointing to see that DIBP is very non-transparent in their process.


my application was lodged in Sep 2017
CO contact: 1st in oct 2017 and 2nd time feb 2018.....still no update after that.
it is frustrating as no news creates panic feeling as well... due to some personal reasons I don't have any other country option than to move to australia so that I can be with my family, settle down etc... this wait is stressful..
i wish there was more information/better process in place for this entire pr process..


----------



## Cairnz

sultan_azam said:


> Cairnz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to inform DIBP about this??
> will they call d manager??
> What are the possible solutions??
> 
> 
> 
> They may not as they have already sent the rnr letter to HR for verification,
> It totally depends how your HR responds to verification mail,
> 
> Be prepared for alternate things
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Now my agent is advising to provide a Self Declaration to DIBP.
If anybody have a format for SD, please send me.
Is SD & termination letters are enough in my case?


----------



## andreyx108b

Cairnz said:


> Now my agent is advising to provide a Self Declaration to DIBP.
> If anybody have a format for SD, please send me.
> Is SD & termination letters are enough in my case?




Follow standard as per acs, but lawyer can make other additions.

If you can include statements from salaried account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter today the details are as below (I know it's there in the signature as well )
> 
> *SOL#* 263111
> *Members:* Me + Wife
> *Visa:* 189
> *Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
> *Medical:* 5th September
> *First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + Additional PCC Document for KSA[Final Exit] + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> *Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> *Grant:* 9th April 2018
> *IED lane: :* 31st August 2018
> 
> *P.S
> Team:* Adelaide
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash_1432

Hi bro,
How long was your stay in KSA? Was it more than a year?
Were you on Iqama or work permit?

Regards,
Avinash




UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant letter today the details are as below (I know it's there in the signature as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *SOL#* 263111
> *Members:* Me + Wife
> *Visa:* 189
> *Visa Lodged:* 3rd September (front loaded)
> *Medical:* 5th September
> *First CO Contact:* 5th October (Requested: Form 80 + Additional PCC Document for KSA[Final Exit] + Bank Statements for all duration of employment)
> *Second CO Contact:* 15th February (Requested: Character Statutory Declaration for me only)
> *Grant:* 9th April 2018
> *IED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :* 31st August 2018
> 
> *P.S
> Team:* Adelaide
> 
> Thanks


----------



## avinash_1432

Hi mate, I lived in KSA on short term work visas for 4 trips each less than 3 months continuous stay for about 11 months. I lodged my visa but didn't submit Saudi PCC. Do u think I will get a CO contact? What was ur case? Did u stay in Saudi for more than a year?

Regards,
Avinash





kinnu369 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy to share that we received the grant yesterday (Slelf, Spouse and Kid).
> It's been a roller coaster journey and finally ended on a good note without any employee verification.
> Got one CO contact for KSA PCC and replied the CO with necessary documents.
> They are clearing October'17 CO contacted applications and wish everyone a good luck!!
> 
> I have not approached any agent full time and I would like to thank one and all in the forum for sharing the information and being a part of my Oz journey.
> 
> My time lines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment Submitted: 02 Feb, 2017
> PTE 1st Attempt (27th Feb, 2017): L 72 R 72 S 70 W 74
> EA Assesment Outcome : +ve 3rd April, 2017
> EOI Lodged : 3rd April, 2017 with 65 Points
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> Visa Fee: 19th October,2017
> Docs Upload: All including PCC and Medicals by 27th October
> CO Contact : 14th Dec, 2017
> Replied on : 10th Jan, 2018
> Grant : 7th April, 2018
> IED : 21 June, 2018


----------



## UsamaWaheed

avinash_1432 said:


> Hi mate, I lived in KSA on short term work visas for 4 trips each less than 3 months continuous stay for about 11 months. I lodged my visa but didn't submit Saudi PCC. Do u think I will get a CO contact? What was ur case? Did u stay in Saudi for more than a year?
> 
> Regards,
> Avinash


Hi Avinash,

Yes my stay in KSA was more than a year, to be specific it was 3 years. Furthermore, I was on Iqama while I was there. Since I didn't have PCC for KSA and wasn't in KSA, so they asked me for Final Exit document (which more or less I am sure can allow them to view any criminal charges while there). Moreover, the 2nd CO contact was for Statutory Declaration, so I would suggest you get the SD filled up, signed and submitted right now. 

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## ajay1558

In immiaccount if status is shown as further assessment, on an average how much time it takes for decision.


----------



## JBBB

hello
would appreciate if you can provide advice to the following query please:
first co contact was in oct 2017 -> was for employment evidence and i/agent sent the response next day with income tax returns of 3 separate years for all individual employers.
and last co contact was in feb 2018 (for pte score to be sent online to dibp)..now just waiting for the grant as there is no contact from co since feb 2018.
Today, I just got access to few more of my income tax returns (for previous years of employment), which were not provided earlier in the oct 2017 response as my agent mentioned that ITR for couple of years will suffice. 
I wanted to know if there any harm in attaching these additional documents to my application at this stage? (even if CO never asked for any more documents in the 2nd contact)..just want to ensure that i can provide as much information as possible to support my application...


----------



## kinnu369

avinash_1432 said:


> Hi mate, I lived in KSA on short term work visas for 4 trips each less than 3 months continuous stay for about 11 months. I lodged my visa but didn't submit Saudi PCC. Do u think I will get a CO contact? What was ur case? Did u stay in Saudi for more than a year?
> 
> Regards,
> Avinash


Hi Avinash..

I can understand your situation as I have gone through that phase which is very confusing especially with KSA.

CO may ask for PCC even if it is 11 months stay. I have followed the below procedure to make the CO convince that I have genuinely tried for PCC.

Firstly, I have requested the Australian embassy in Riyadh 
([email protected]) for reference letters obtain KSA PCC as below

"Dear sir/madam,

Good day.

My name is xxxxxxx, Indian by birth and work in xxxxxx, India.

I have applied for Australian Permanent Residency (SC 189) visa and now the
case officer is asking me to obtain a Police Clearance Certificate from
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

I'm not having an IQAMA and traveled to KSA on multiple business trips
(lasting 2-3 months at a time) on work visas.

I'm attaching the following documents for your ready reference
1. Old Passport Full Scan Copy
2. New Passport Full Scan Copy

CO Request documents:
3. IMMI Request Checklist and Details
4. IMMI s56 Request for More Information

You can contact me for any other information required through this mail ID.

So, Kindly send me the request letters in english and arabic to obtian the
PCC." 

and they replied as below

"Dear xxxx,

Thank you for contacting the Australian Embassy in Riyadh.

For information on how to obtain police clearance from Saudi Arabia please
follow the link:
http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/saudi-arabia

Please note, to get letter to obtain police clearance from Saudi Arabia,
the applicant must be a valid resident in Saudi Arabia. If the applicant
does not hold valid residency in Saudi Arabia, please visit the link above,
for information on what documents needed by DIBP.


Regards
Dima
Immigration Liaison Officer
Australian Embassy, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Tel: +966 11 2500900 (9:00AM-12:00PM)
Fax:+966 11 2500902"

So, this will be our proof to show DBIP that KSA PCC cannot be obtained with visit visas.

Secondly, see the attached image "Saudi Arabia Police Check1.jpg" or go to this link

http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/saudi-arabia

you can clearly see that 

*Applying outside Saudi Arabia:

Citizens of Saudi Arabia should contact a foreign mission in or nearest to your current country of residence for information on how to apply for a Certificate.
Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
1.copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
2.copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
3.work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.*

Try to provide all the three points above. I have submitted point no 1 and 3.

I have taken work reference letters from my saudi counterparts and submitted. It worked for me and I hope this reply will help people like us who are looking for KSA PCC on work visit visas. All the best.. Let me know if you need any other information.

Its better to take work reference letter from your Saudi offices. the format i have used is 

*December 17, 2017

To Whom It May Concern

This is to certify that Mr. xxxxxu had been deputed to xxxx from xxxx, Bangalore to support engineering and commissioning activities for xxx Projects Starting from 12-04-2011 to 29-03-2013 on different occasions into Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

From To Project
12-Apr-11 17-Jun-11 xxxx
09-Jul-11 29-Jul-11 xxxx
24-Feb-12 07-May-12 xxxx

I authenticate that the services rendered by him are professional and adhered to company and the kingdom's policy and procedures with a good conduct. 
I would also like to inform you that the finance department have “NO DUES” against xxxx at xxxx Company.
This letter is issued for Australia Immigration Purposes only. Should you need any additional information please do not be uncertain to contact us at the following numbers.

Yours Sincerely,
(Signature)
*


----------



## ricky_ponting

Happy to inform that I received the grant letter today for me, wife and infant son. Got the notification around 10:30 AM IST. IED is 1-Nov-18.

While there was no CO contact, it still took 177 days to get the grant. My case did not have any complications, so applied on my own without any agent (single job all my career at the same location, no address/name confusions, no spouse points, HR gave RnR letter in company letter head, all overseas travels less than 10 days)

Initially, I was checking the status/forums multiple times a day but realised that it was just making me anxious. Once I received the assessment commence email, I started taking my mind off this (initially tried upskilling myself, then started doing things that I wanted to do for a long time and it kept me engaged completely). As suggested by many others, once your part on the application is done, just focus on something else - something that you like, something that you've been wanting to do for a long time etc

Timelines:

ACS - Submitted: 3-Aug, Application moved to assessor: 16-Aug, Assessed: 14-Sep
PTE - Exam: 17-Aug, Result: 18-Aug
EOI - Submitted: 14-Sep - Points 70/189, Invited: 20-Sep (ANZSCO: 263111)
PCC - 9-Oct
Med - 24-Oct
VISA - Submitted: 15-Oct, IMMI Assessment commence email: 6-Dec, AHC employment verification: 8-Feb-2018, Grant: 10-Apr, IED: 1-Nov

Documents uploaded:

Me:
Identification - aadhar
Skills assessment - ACS report
Age - passport
English language skills - PTE report (from DIBP site)
Skilled employment - HR RnR letter, salary slips every 6 months, vendor certificates, ITR, bank statement
Qualifications - degree certificate and degree transcript
Relationship documents	- marriage certificate
Character documents - PCC
Others - Form 80/1221, passport sized photo

Wife:
identity documents - passport, aadhar
Relationship documents – marriage certificate
character documents - PCC
proof of Functional English	- degree certificate and degree transcript, letter from univ stating medium of instruction
Others - Form 80/1221, Work experience certificate (did not claim points), passport sized photo

Infant son:
identity documents - passport	
proof of relationship - birth certificate
Others - passport sized photo


I uploaded most of these on the same day as I lodged the VISA except for
- Form 80/1221 - uploaded 30 days later
- Passport size photo, Wife work experience docs - uploaded 36 days later (did not claim points for wife work experience, but added it in Form 80 - so provided experience docs)
- Letter from univ stating wife's medium of education - uploaded 37 days later (degree transcript had a mention of English - but uploaded this one as well during the wait period)
- Bank statement showing salary credits during my skilled employment period - uploaded 51 days later
- Full bank statement covering my complete employment period - uploaded 55 days later

For EV, AHC sent an email to HR asking them to verify if the details I provided were correct

Status in Immiaccount was always Received and changed to Finalised today


----------



## masterblaster81

ricky_ponting said:


> Happy to inform that I received the grant letter today for me, wife and infant son. Got the notification around 10:30 AM IST. IED is 1-Nov-18.
> 
> While there was no CO contact, it still took 177 days to get the grant. My case did not have any complications, so applied on my own without any agent (single job all my career at the same location, no address/name confusions, no spouse points, HR gave RnR letter in company letter head, all overseas travels less than 10 days)
> 
> Initially, I was checking the status/forums multiple times a day but realised that it was just making me anxious. Once I received the assessment commence email, I started taking my mind off this (initially tried upskilling myself, then started doing things that I wanted to do for a long time and it kept me engaged completely). As suggested by many others, once your part on the application is done, just focus on something else - something that you like, something that you've been wanting to do for a long time etc
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ACS - Submitted: 3-Aug, Application moved to assessor: 16-Aug, Assessed: 14-Sep
> PTE - Exam: 17-Aug, Result: 18-Aug
> EOI - Submitted: 14-Sep - Points 70/189, Invited: 20-Sep (ANZSCO: 263111)
> PCC - 9-Oct
> Med - 24-Oct
> VISA - Submitted: 15-Oct, IMMI Assessment commence email: 6-Dec, AHC employment verification: 8-Feb-2018, Grant: 10-Apr, IED: 1-Nov
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Me:
> Identification - aadhar
> Skills assessment - ACS report
> Age - passport
> English language skills - PTE report (from DIBP site)
> Skilled employment - HR RnR letter, salary slips every 6 months, vendor certificates, ITR, bank statement
> Qualifications - degree certificate and degree transcript
> Relationship documents	- marriage certificate
> Character documents - PCC
> Others - Form 80/1221, passport sized photo
> 
> Wife:
> identity documents - passport, aadhar
> Relationship documents – marriage certificate
> character documents - PCC
> proof of Functional English	- degree certificate and degree transcript, letter from univ stating medium of instruction
> Others - Form 80/1221, Work experience certificate (did not claim points), passport sized photo
> 
> Infant son:
> identity documents - passport
> proof of relationship - birth certificate
> Others - passport sized photo
> 
> 
> I uploaded most of these on the same day as I lodged the VISA except for
> - Form 80/1221 - uploaded 30 days later
> - Passport size photo, Wife work experience docs - uploaded 36 days later (did not claim points for wife work experience, but added it in Form 80 - so provided experience docs)
> - Letter from univ stating wife's medium of education - uploaded 37 days later (degree transcript had a mention of English - but uploaded this one as well during the wait period)
> - Bank statement showing salary credits during my skilled employment period - uploaded 51 days later
> - Full bank statement covering my complete employment period - uploaded 55 days later
> 
> For EV, AHC sent an email to HR asking them to verify if the details I provided were correct
> 
> Status in Immiaccount was always Received and changed to Finalised today


Many Many Congrats and all the best for the future. 

Your case is some what motivation for my , as I applied on 4th October and status is still Received. No CO and NO immi commencement email. NO EV ... just waiting. i have also submitted all docs . pcc and medical . 

Regards


----------



## kinnu369

ricky_ponting said:


> Happy to inform that I received the grant letter today for me, wife and infant son. Got the notification around 10:30 AM IST. IED is 1-Nov-18.
> 
> While there was no CO contact, it still took 177 days to get the grant. My case did not have any complications, so applied on my own without any agent (single job all my career at the same location, no address/name confusions, no spouse points, HR gave RnR letter in company letter head, all overseas travels less than 10 days)
> 
> Initially, I was checking the status/forums multiple times a day but realised that it was just making me anxious. Once I received the assessment commence email, I started taking my mind off this (initially tried upskilling myself, then started doing things that I wanted to do for a long time and it kept me engaged completely). As suggested by many others, once your part on the application is done, just focus on something else - something that you like, something that you've been wanting to do for a long time etc
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ACS - Submitted: 3-Aug, Application moved to assessor: 16-Aug, Assessed: 14-Sep
> PTE - Exam: 17-Aug, Result: 18-Aug
> EOI - Submitted: 14-Sep - Points 70/189, Invited: 20-Sep (ANZSCO: 263111)
> PCC - 9-Oct
> Med - 24-Oct
> VISA - Submitted: 15-Oct, IMMI Assessment commence email: 6-Dec, AHC employment verification: 8-Feb-2018, Grant: 10-Apr, IED: 1-Nov
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Me:
> Identification - aadhar
> Skills assessment - ACS report
> Age - passport
> English language skills - PTE report (from DIBP site)
> Skilled employment - HR RnR letter, salary slips every 6 months, vendor certificates, ITR, bank statement
> Qualifications - degree certificate and degree transcript
> Relationship documents	- marriage certificate
> Character documents - PCC
> Others - Form 80/1221, passport sized photo
> 
> Wife:
> identity documents - passport, aadhar
> Relationship documents – marriage certificate
> character documents - PCC
> proof of Functional English	- degree certificate and degree transcript, letter from univ stating medium of instruction
> Others - Form 80/1221, Work experience certificate (did not claim points), passport sized photo
> 
> Infant son:
> identity documents - passport
> proof of relationship - birth certificate
> Others - passport sized photo
> 
> 
> I uploaded most of these on the same day as I lodged the VISA except for
> - Form 80/1221 - uploaded 30 days later
> - Passport size photo, Wife work experience docs - uploaded 36 days later (did not claim points for wife work experience, but added it in Form 80 - so provided experience docs)
> - Letter from univ stating wife's medium of education - uploaded 37 days later (degree transcript had a mention of English - but uploaded this one as well during the wait period)
> - Bank statement showing salary credits during my skilled employment period - uploaded 51 days later
> - Full bank statement covering my complete employment period - uploaded 55 days later
> 
> For EV, AHC sent an email to HR asking them to verify if the details I provided were correct
> 
> Status in Immiaccount was always Received and changed to Finalised today



Congrats mate!!


----------



## ankititp

ricky_ponting said:


> Happy to inform that I received the grant letter today for me, wife and infant son. Got the notification around 10:30 AM IST. IED is 1-Nov-18.
> 
> While there was no CO contact, it still took 177 days to get the grant. My case did not have any complications, so applied on my own without any agent (single job all my career at the same location, no address/name confusions, no spouse points, HR gave RnR letter in company letter head, all overseas travels less than 10 days)
> 
> Initially, I was checking the status/forums multiple times a day but realised that it was just making me anxious. Once I received the assessment commence email, I started taking my mind off this (initially tried upskilling myself, then started doing things that I wanted to do for a long time and it kept me engaged completely). As suggested by many others, once your part on the application is done, just focus on something else - something that you like, something that you've been wanting to do for a long time etc
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ACS - Submitted: 3-Aug, Application moved to assessor: 16-Aug, Assessed: 14-Sep
> PTE - Exam: 17-Aug, Result: 18-Aug
> EOI - Submitted: 14-Sep - Points 70/189, Invited: 20-Sep (ANZSCO: 263111)
> PCC - 9-Oct
> Med - 24-Oct
> VISA - Submitted: 15-Oct, IMMI Assessment commence email: 6-Dec, AHC employment verification: 8-Feb-2018, Grant: 10-Apr, IED: 1-Nov
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Me:
> Identification - aadhar
> Skills assessment - ACS report
> Age - passport
> English language skills - PTE report (from DIBP site)
> Skilled employment - HR RnR letter, salary slips every 6 months, vendor certificates, ITR, bank statement
> Qualifications - degree certificate and degree transcript
> Relationship documents	- marriage certificate
> Character documents - PCC
> Others - Form 80/1221, passport sized photo
> 
> Wife:
> identity documents - passport, aadhar
> Relationship documents – marriage certificate
> character documents - PCC
> proof of Functional English	- degree certificate and degree transcript, letter from univ stating medium of instruction
> Others - Form 80/1221, Work experience certificate (did not claim points), passport sized photo
> 
> Infant son:
> identity documents - passport
> proof of relationship - birth certificate
> Others - passport sized photo
> 
> 
> I uploaded most of these on the same day as I lodged the VISA except for
> - Form 80/1221 - uploaded 30 days later
> - Passport size photo, Wife work experience docs - uploaded 36 days later (did not claim points for wife work experience, but added it in Form 80 - so provided experience docs)
> - Letter from univ stating wife's medium of education - uploaded 37 days later (degree transcript had a mention of English - but uploaded this one as well during the wait period)
> - Bank statement showing salary credits during my skilled employment period - uploaded 51 days later
> - Full bank statement covering my complete employment period - uploaded 55 days later
> 
> For EV, AHC sent an email to HR asking them to verify if the details I provided were correct
> 
> Status in Immiaccount was always Received and changed to Finalised today


Congrats, just a small question do u upload doc in colored scan or black and white ?


----------



## debeash

ricky_ponting said:


> Happy to inform that I received the grant letter today for me, wife and infant son. Got the notification around 10:30 AM IST. IED is 1-Nov-18.
> 
> While there was no CO contact, it still took 177 days to get the grant. My case did not have any complications, so applied on my own without any agent (single job all my career at the same location, no address/name confusions, no spouse points, HR gave RnR letter in company letter head, all overseas travels less than 10 days)
> 
> Initially, I was checking the status/forums multiple times a day but realised that it was just making me anxious. Once I received the assessment commence email, I started taking my mind off this (initially tried upskilling myself, then started doing things that I wanted to do for a long time and it kept me engaged completely). As suggested by many others, once your part on the application is done, just focus on something else - something that you like, something that you've been wanting to do for a long time etc
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ACS - Submitted: 3-Aug, Application moved to assessor: 16-Aug, Assessed: 14-Sep
> PTE - Exam: 17-Aug, Result: 18-Aug
> EOI - Submitted: 14-Sep - Points 70/189, Invited: 20-Sep (ANZSCO: 263111)
> PCC - 9-Oct
> Med - 24-Oct
> VISA - Submitted: 15-Oct, IMMI Assessment commence email: 6-Dec, AHC employment verification: 8-Feb-2018, Grant: 10-Apr, IED: 1-Nov
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Me:
> Identification- aadhar
> Skills assessment - ACS report
> Age - passport
> English language skills - PTE report (from DIBP site)
> Skilled employment - HR RnR letter, salary slips every 6 months, vendor certificates, ITR, bank statement
> Qualifications - degree certificate and degree transcript
> Relationship documents- marriage certificate
> Character documents - PCC
> Others- Form 80/1221, passport sized photo
> 
> Wife:
> identity documents- passport, aadhar
> Relationship documents – marriage certificate
> character documents- PCC
> proof of Functional English- degree certificate and degree transcript, letter from univ stating medium of instruction
> Others- Form 80/1221, Work experience certificate (did not claim points), passport sized photo
> 
> Infant son:
> identity documents - passport
> proof of relationship - birth certificate
> Others- passport sized photo
> 
> 
> I uploaded most of these on the same day as I lodged the VISA except for
> - Form 80/1221 - uploaded 30 days later
> - Passport size photo, Wife work experience docs - uploaded 36 days later (did not claim points for wife work experience, but added it in Form 80 - so provided experience docs)
> - Letter from univ stating wife's medium of education - uploaded 37 days later (degree transcript had a mention of English - but uploaded this one as well during the wait period)
> - Bank statement showing salary credits during my skilled employment period - uploaded 51 days later
> - Full bank statement covering my complete employment period - uploaded 55 days later
> 
> For EV, AHC sent an email to HR asking them to verify if the details I provided were correct
> 
> Status in Immiaccount was always Received and changed to Finalised today


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky_ponting

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ricky_ponting

Thanks! The documents that I used for ACS were in black and white (education docs, RnR) and I used the same here as well (these were notarized as well - done for ACS). Remaining were in color



ankititp said:


> Congrats, just a small question do u upload doc in colored scan or black and white ?


----------



## gbedan

ricky_ponting said:


> Thanks everyone!


Congratulations


----------



## SMalhotra

Hello Experts,

Seeking some advice.

I submitted/lodged my PR file on 28Dec2017 with my husband and mine daughter and still waiting for my PR Grant and also we know that after 26Nov2017 IMMI did not contacted any applicants who submitted/lodged their PR file on the basis of IMMI Tracker I am assuming this. 

Just need to enquire about form 80 and 1221.

As Myself is a main Application and I submitted form 80 to. Am I have to submit my husband form 80 separately is that right? Or any other form need to submit for my husband. Only one Form 80 is sufficient for our file.

Is Form 1221 is Mandatory for submission as I did not updated Form 1221 till now.

I also submitted form 1229 for my daughter.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## umashanker

Finally. I am very happy to share by the blessings of god and from wishes of well wishers that me, my wife and my 5 years daughter received the grant notification letter.
It was a long journey that we started and finally we reached the destination.
By this I would like to say please don’t looses the hope till the end just do honestly,whatever the results come. Its not always easy in the journey of destination but not loose the hope for e.g I attempted English test more than 10 times.
Finally,I would like to thank you all in this forum who helped me a lot during this journey.
This forum is very useful for sharing the information.
I will be here as always.
Thank you all and wish you all very good luck.


----------



## ssvk2018

SMalhotra said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Seeking some advice.
> 
> I submitted/lodged my PR file on 28Dec2017 with my husband and mine daughter and still waiting for my PR Grant and also we know that after 26Nov2017 IMMI did not contacted any applicants who submitted/lodged their PR file on the basis of IMMI Tracker I am assuming this.
> 
> Just need to enquire about form 80 and 1221.
> 
> As Myself is a main Application and I submitted form 80 to. Am I have to submit my husband form 80 separately is that right? Or any other form need to submit for my husband. Only one Form 80 is sufficient for our file.
> 
> Is Form 1221 is Mandatory for submission as I did not updated Form 1221 till now.
> 
> I also submitted form 1229 for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Submit separate form 80 and 1221 for yourself and your husband. None of the forms are mandatory till the CO requests for it. Nevertheless, better to submit these upfront to avoid CO contact and hence a subsequent delay.

Form 1229 is not required in your child's case as both the parents are migrating.


----------



## SMalhotra

ssvk2018 said:


> SMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> Seeking some advice.
> 
> I submitted/lodged my PR file on 28Dec2017 with my husband and mine daughter and still waiting for my PR Grant and also we know that after 26Nov2017 IMMI did not contacted any applicants who submitted/lodged their PR file on the basis of IMMI Tracker I am assuming this.
> 
> Just need to enquire about form 80 and 1221.
> 
> As Myself is a main Application and I submitted form 80 to. Am I have to submit my husband form 80 separately is that right? Or any other form need to submit for my husband. Only one Form 80 is sufficient for our file.
> 
> Is Form 1221 is Mandatory for submission as I did not updated Form 1221 till now.
> 
> I also submitted form 1229 for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Submit separate form 80 and 1221 for yourself and your husband. None of the forms are mandatory till the CO requests for it. Nevertheless, better to submit these upfront to avoid CO contact and hence a subsequent delay.
> 
> Form 1229 is not required in your child's case as both the parents are migrating.
Click to expand...

Thank you ssvk2018 for your good advice.


----------



## umashanker

Which thread should I follow after receiving grants


----------



## akhandel

*189 Visa Granted*

Hi All,

Finally, I received the golden email today morning. This forum was really helpful for me. Entire journey was done by myself and No Agent involved at any stage. Every piece of single and minute information is present in this forum. I am thankful to everyone whosoever helped me to resolve my queries. 

All the best to all at what ever stage of application you are.


----------



## dillipreddy

umashanker said:


> Finally. I am very happy to share by the blessings of god and from wishes of well wishers that me, my wife and my 5 years daughter received the grant notification letter.
> It was a long journey that we started and finally we reached the destination.
> By this I would like to say please don’t looses the hope till the end just do honestly,whatever the results come. Its not always easy in the journey of destination but not loose the hope for e.g I attempted English test more than 10 times.
> Finally,I would like to thank you all in this forum who helped me a lot during this journey.
> This forum is very useful for sharing the information.
> I will be here as always.
> Thank you all and wish you all very good luck.


Congratulations Umshanker


----------



## dillipreddy

SMalhotra said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Seeking some advice.
> 
> I submitted/lodged my PR file on 28Dec2017 with my husband and mine daughter and still waiting for my PR Grant and also we know that after 26Nov2017 IMMI did not contacted any applicants who submitted/lodged their PR file on the basis of IMMI Tracker I am assuming this.
> 
> Just need to enquire about form 80 and 1221.
> 
> As Myself is a main Application and I submitted form 80 to. Am I have to submit my husband form 80 separately is that right? Or any other form need to submit for my husband. Only one Form 80 is sufficient for our file.
> 
> Is Form 1221 is Mandatory for submission as I did not updated Form 1221 till now.
> 
> I also submitted form 1229 for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello SMalhotra,

Be patient, its easy for me to say that now, but you`ll get your grant for sure, so dont worry. About form 1221 it is not mandatory,but if you submit it no problem either, I did not submit, and yes you should submit form 80 for your husband in the spouse documents. And im sorry i dont know about form 1229.

My Best Wishes


----------



## sonamt

dillipreddy said:


> Hello SMalhotra,
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient, its easy for me to say that now, but you`ll get your grant for sure, so dont worry. About form 1221 it is not mandatory,but if you submit it no problem either, I did not submit, and yes you should submit form 80 for your husband in the spouse documents. And im sorry i dont know about form 1229.
> 
> 
> 
> My Best Wishes




Hi dellipreddy,

I did ping you and haven't received any response from you. I noticed that you have also signed 815. 

I also did sign 815 for my kid in last week of January 2018 and have not heard any thing since then. My visa was lodged in first week of nov 2017. 

What is the implication of signing 815 on IED and also on the validity of my kids medical? 

My kids health validity will expire by end of may if they consider only 6 months validity and I am worried they may ask me to do his medical again if they don't approve our visa before end of may, which will further delay the visa approval. 

Will appreciate your comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

akhandel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email today morning. This forum was really helpful for me. Entire journey was done by myself and No Agent involved at any stage. Every piece of single and minute information is present in this forum. I am thankful to everyone whosoever helped me to resolve my queries.
> 
> All the best to all at what ever stage of application you are.


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

umashanker said:


> Finally. I am very happy to share by the blessings of god and from wishes of well wishers that me, my wife and my 5 years daughter received the grant notification letter.
> It was a long journey that we started and finally we reached the destination.
> By this I would like to say please don’t looses the hope till the end just do honestly,whatever the results come. Its not always easy in the journey of destination but not loose the hope for e.g I attempted English test more than 10 times.
> Finally,I would like to thank you all in this forum who helped me a lot during this journey.
> This forum is very useful for sharing the information.
> I will be here as always.
> Thank you all and wish you all very good luck.



Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

ricky_ponting said:


> Happy to inform that I received the grant letter today for me, wife and infant son. Got the notification around 10:30 AM IST. IED is 1-Nov-18.
> 
> While there was no CO contact, it still took 177 days to get the grant. My case did not have any complications, so applied on my own without any agent (single job all my career at the same location, no address/name confusions, no spouse points, HR gave RnR letter in company letter head, all overseas travels less than 10 days)
> 
> Initially, I was checking the status/forums multiple times a day but realised that it was just making me anxious. Once I received the assessment commence email, I started taking my mind off this (initially tried upskilling myself, then started doing things that I wanted to do for a long time and it kept me engaged completely). As suggested by many others, once your part on the application is done, just focus on something else - something that you like, something that you've been wanting to do for a long time etc
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ACS - Submitted: 3-Aug, Application moved to assessor: 16-Aug, Assessed: 14-Sep
> PTE - Exam: 17-Aug, Result: 18-Aug
> EOI - Submitted: 14-Sep - Points 70/189, Invited: 20-Sep (ANZSCO: 263111)
> PCC - 9-Oct
> Med - 24-Oct
> VISA - Submitted: 15-Oct, IMMI Assessment commence email: 6-Dec, AHC employment verification: 8-Feb-2018, Grant: 10-Apr, IED: 1-Nov
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Me:
> Identification - aadhar
> Skills assessment - ACS report
> Age - passport
> English language skills - PTE report (from DIBP site)
> Skilled employment - HR RnR letter, salary slips every 6 months, vendor certificates, ITR, bank statement
> Qualifications - degree certificate and degree transcript
> Relationship documents	- marriage certificate
> Character documents - PCC
> Others - Form 80/1221, passport sized photo
> 
> Wife:
> identity documents - passport, aadhar
> Relationship documents – marriage certificate
> character documents - PCC
> proof of Functional English	- degree certificate and degree transcript, letter from univ stating medium of instruction
> Others - Form 80/1221, Work experience certificate (did not claim points), passport sized photo
> 
> Infant son:
> identity documents - passport
> proof of relationship - birth certificate
> Others - passport sized photo
> 
> 
> I uploaded most of these on the same day as I lodged the VISA except for
> - Form 80/1221 - uploaded 30 days later
> - Passport size photo, Wife work experience docs - uploaded 36 days later (did not claim points for wife work experience, but added it in Form 80 - so provided experience docs)
> - Letter from univ stating wife's medium of education - uploaded 37 days later (degree transcript had a mention of English - but uploaded this one as well during the wait period)
> - Bank statement showing salary credits during my skilled employment period - uploaded 51 days later
> - Full bank statement covering my complete employment period - uploaded 55 days later
> 
> For EV, AHC sent an email to HR asking them to verify if the details I provided were correct
> 
> Status in Immiaccount was always Received and changed to Finalised today



Congrats


----------



## dillipreddy

sonamt said:


> Hi dellipreddy,
> 
> I did ping you and haven't received any response from you. I noticed that you have also signed 815.
> 
> I also did sign 815 for my kid in last week of January 2018 and have not heard any thing since then. My visa was lodged in first week of nov 2017.
> 
> What is the implication of signing 815 on IED and also on the validity of my kids medical?
> 
> My kids health validity will expire by end of may if they consider only 6 months validity and I am worried they may ask me to do his medical again if they don't approve our visa before end of may, which will further delay the visa approval.
> 
> Will appreciate your comments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I replied and forgot to press the send message button and caught in some other work,

I think medicals are valid for 1 year even for kids, and as u have already signed the form 815 there no problem, you just need to make appointment with Australian hospital near you when u arrive in Australia.

My IED date is on May 16th ,sadly they gave me just 45 days, so be prepared to fly as soon as u get your grant.

We are flying on May 10th

my best wishes.


----------



## SMalhotra

dillipreddy said:


> SMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> Seeking some advice.
> 
> I submitted/lodged my PR file on 28Dec2017 with my husband and mine daughter and still waiting for my PR Grant and also we know that after 26Nov2017 IMMI did not contacted any applicants who submitted/lodged their PR file on the basis of IMMI Tracker I am assuming this.
> 
> Just need to enquire about form 80 and 1221.
> 
> As Myself is a main Application and I submitted form 80 to. Am I have to submit my husband form 80 separately is that right? Or any other form need to submit for my husband. Only one Form 80 is sufficient for our file.
> 
> Is Form 1221 is Mandatory for submission as I did not updated Form 1221 till now.
> 
> I also submitted form 1229 for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello SMalhotra,
> 
> Be patient, its easy for me to say that now, but you`ll get your grant for sure, so dont worry. About form 1221 it is not mandatory,but if you submit it no problem either, I did not submit, and yes you should submit form 80 for your husband in the spouse documents. And im sorry i dont know about form 1229.
> 
> My Best Wishes
Click to expand...

Thanks dillipreddy for good advice and motivational answer. Will update Form 80 for my husband.


----------



## jaswanthjasu

dillipreddy said:


> Sorry, I replied and forgot to press the send message button and caught in some other work,
> 
> I think medicals are valid for 1 year even for kids, and as u have already signed the form 815 there no problem, you just need to make appointment with Australian hospital near you when u arrive in Australia.
> 
> My IED date is on May 16th ,sadly they gave me just 45 days, so be prepared to fly as soon as u get your grant.
> 
> We are flying on May 10th
> 
> my best wishes.


How come they gave only 45 days for IED? Isn't it 1 year from the Medicals/Police check?


----------



## debeash

umashanker said:


> Finally. I am very happy to share by the blessings of god and from wishes of well wishers that me, my wife and my 5 years daughter received the grant notification letter.
> It was a long journey that we started and finally we reached the destination.
> By this I would like to say please don’t looses the hope till the end just do honestly,whatever the results come. Its not always easy in the journey of destination but not loose the hope for e.g I attempted English test more than 10 times.
> Finally,I would like to thank you all in this forum who helped me a lot during this journey.
> This forum is very useful for sharing the information.
> I will be here as always.
> Thank you all and wish you all very good luck.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

akhandel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I received the golden email today morning. This forum was really helpful for me. Entire journey was done by myself and No Agent involved at any stage. Every piece of single and minute information is present in this forum. I am thankful to everyone whosoever helped me to resolve my queries.
> 
> All the best to all at what ever stage of application you are.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

umashanker said:


> Which thread should I follow after receiving grants


Congratulations !!
Check this out 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html


----------



## pankkgup

Hello Experienced Members,

I have a situation and need your views on this. I have been invited and I have lodged my VISA as well. I have claimed 5 points for my Partner Skills, for which she cleared PTE, ACS and age requirements as well. Now the problem is the Work Experience of my wife (3 years) is from a company which is now closed, however the website is still there. What should I do in this case. Though she has her employment documents like Offer Letter, Payslips and ITR she was not provided any Form16. I'm bit nervous now as I don't know how DIBP will evaluate her employment.
Below are my Timelines:
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
NSW Approval: 09/04/2018
Visa Lodge: 10/04/2018


----------



## kinnu369

pankkgup said:


> Hello Experienced Members,
> 
> I have a situation and need your views on this. I have been invited and I have lodged my VISA as well. I have claimed 5 points for my Partner Skills, for which she cleared PTE, ACS and age requirements as well. Now the problem is the Work Experience of my wife (3 years) is from a company which is now closed, however the website is still there. What should I do in this case. Though she has her employment documents like Offer Letter, Payslips and ITR she was not provided any Form16. I'm bit nervous now as I don't know how DIBP will evaluate her employment.
> Below are my Timelines:
> -----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> -----------------------------------------
> PTE : L/R/S/W
> Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
> ---------------------
> Points:
> ------
> Age - 25
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 0
> Partner - 5
> Australian Exp - 5
> ---------------------
> EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
> EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
> Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
> NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
> NSW Approval: 09/04/2018
> Visa Lodge: 10/04/2018


No need to worry.. Submit bank statements a d Form 26AS which also do the needful. All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

dillipreddy said:


> Sorry, I replied and forgot to press the send message button and caught in some other work,
> 
> 
> 
> I think medicals are valid for 1 year even for kids, and as u have already signed the form 815 there no problem, you just need to make appointment with Australian hospital near you when u arrive in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> My IED date is on May 16th ,sadly they gave me just 45 days, so be prepared to fly as soon as u get your grant.
> 
> 
> 
> We are flying on May 10th
> 
> 
> 
> my best wishes.




Thank you very much for the information. 

Looks like they have shortened the health validity to 6 months after signing 815, thereby 16th May as IED. 

All the best wishes for your endeavour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

Kindly let me know validity of medical for SC 189 . Thanks


----------



## Expat_vinay

*Grant!!!! YAY!!!!*

Hi Experts,

You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me. 

*Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help :yo:.*

My timelines are given below.

Points 70, Subclass 189.
Occupation: Software Engineer
EOI: 2nd September
Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
Grant: 11-April-2018.
No CO Contact and No agent involved.

*Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*

*Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*

Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.

Thanks once again.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## ajay1558

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me.
> 
> *Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help :yo:.*
> 
> My timelines are given below.
> 
> Points 70, Subclass 189.
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI: 2nd September
> Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> Grant: 11-April-2018.
> No CO Contact and No agent involved.
> 
> *Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*
> 
> *Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*
> 
> Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Congrats


----------



## saikat

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me.
> 
> *Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help :yo:.*
> 
> My timelines are given below.
> 
> Points 70, Subclass 189.
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI: 2nd September
> Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> Grant: 11-April-2018.
> No CO Contact and No agent involved.
> 
> *Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*
> 
> *Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*
> 
> Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Congrats!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me.
> 
> *Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help :yo:.*
> 
> My timelines are given below.
> 
> Points 70, Subclass 189.
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI: 2nd September
> Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> Grant: 11-April-2018.
> No CO Contact and No agent involved.
> 
> *Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*
> 
> *Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*
> 
> Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me.
> 
> *Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help :yo:.*
> 
> My timelines are given below.
> 
> Points 70, Subclass 189.
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI: 2nd September
> Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> Grant: 11-April-2018.
> No CO Contact and No agent involved.
> 
> *Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*
> 
> *Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*
> 
> Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Congrats Vinay 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

jaswanthjasu said:


> How come they gave only 45 days for IED? Isn't it 1 year from the Medicals/Police check?


Even i was wondering about it, my IED is May 16th and but, we had our medicals and PCC done in October, there is an option to appeal for requesting for more time, but my agent suggested not to go for that option. So flying on May 10th with family 

Small advise people flying to Australia, take Singapore airline its fast and baggage is 40 kgs


----------



## kinnu369

dillipreddy said:


> Even i was wondering about it, my IED is May 16th and but, we had our medicals and PCC done in October, there is an option to appeal for requesting for more time, but my agent suggested not to go for that option. So flying on May 10th with family
> 
> Small advise people flying to Australia, take Singapore airline its fast and baggage is 40 kgs


In my case, they have given me correctly as my wifes PCC is dated 21 June, 2017.


----------



## mandy2137

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me.
> 
> *Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help :yo:.*
> 
> My timelines are given below.
> 
> Points 70, Subclass 189.
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI: 2nd September
> Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> Grant: 11-April-2018.
> No CO Contact and No agent involved.
> 
> *Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*
> 
> *Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*
> 
> Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Congratulations Vinay

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt

dillipreddy said:


> Even i was wondering about it, my IED is May 16th and but, we had our medicals and PCC done in October, there is an option to appeal for requesting for more time, but my agent suggested not to go for that option. So flying on May 10th with family
> 
> 
> 
> Small advise people flying to Australia, take Singapore airline its fast and baggage is 40 kgs




I think it is because you have signed 815 form for your kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal

Hi friends...

Got my 189 grant today morning...

Thanks to all for their valuable help..

My details.

Visa lodge. 3 oct 17

Medical pcc upload. 25 oct 17

Co contact for pte score card 23 nov 17

Emp verification email to hr 19 jan 18

Reply to emp ver email 27 march 18

Grant 11 april 18

Thanks to all

And all the best

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

kinnu369 said:


> In my case, they have given me correctly as my wifes PCC is dated 21 June, 2017.




Congratulations on your grant and u r lucky, or maybe becoz of signing 815.anyway my best wishes.


----------



## dillipreddy

rjslehal said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> Got my 189 grant today morning...
> 
> Thanks to all for their valuable help..
> 
> My details.
> 
> Visa lodge. 3 oct 17
> 
> Medical pcc upload. 25 oct 17
> 
> Co contact for pte score card 23 nov 17
> 
> Emp verification email to hr 19 jan 18
> 
> Reply to emp ver email 27 march 18
> 
> Grant 11 april 18
> 
> Thanks to all
> 
> And all the best
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## peRFect19

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me.
> 
> *Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help :yo:.*
> 
> My timelines are given below.
> 
> Points 70, Subclass 189.
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI: 2nd September
> Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> Grant: 11-April-2018.
> No CO Contact and No agent involved.
> 
> *Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*
> 
> *Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*
> 
> Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Congrats Vinay!!


----------



## dillipreddy

sonamt said:


> I think it is because you have signed 815 form for your kid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah maybe, I think you should also be prepared in advance to go as early as possible, since u signed the 815 too.


----------



## dillipreddy

pankkgup said:


> Hello Experienced Members,
> 
> I have a situation and need your views on this. I have been invited and I have lodged my VISA as well. I have claimed 5 points for my Partner Skills, for which she cleared PTE, ACS and age requirements as well. Now the problem is the Work Experience of my wife (3 years) is from a company which is now closed, however the website is still there. What should I do in this case. Though she has her employment documents like Offer Letter, Payslips and ITR she was not provided any Form16. I'm bit nervous now as I don't know how DIBP will evaluate her employment.
> Below are my Timelines:
> -----------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> -----------------------------------------
> PTE : L/R/S/W
> Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
> ---------------------
> Points:
> ------
> Age - 25
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 0
> Partner - 5
> Australian Exp - 5
> ---------------------
> EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
> EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
> Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
> NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
> NSW Approval: 09/04/2018
> Visa Lodge: 10/04/2018



I think ITR will be fine , in ITR it will be mentioned the income she earned from that particular company so no problem. I didnt submit form 16 too.


----------



## sonamish

Hi All,

Any idea how long it might take to get grant after second CO contact (estimate time, in immitracker I could see nowadays after 2nd Co it takes around 54 days. Any idea about it?


261313
Invite:- 20th Sep 2017.
Visa Lodge:- 19th Oct 2017.
1stCO Contact:- 08 Dec 2017 ( Further employment proofs).
2nd CO Contact :- 9th April 2018(Spouse's PCC as spelling mistake found in old one).
Grant:-?

Thank you and Best of luck.


----------



## debeash

rjslehal said:


> Hi friends...
> 
> Got my 189 grant today morning...
> 
> Thanks to all for their valuable help..
> 
> My details.
> 
> Visa lodge. 3 oct 17
> 
> Medical pcc upload. 25 oct 17
> 
> Co contact for pte score card 23 nov 17
> 
> Emp verification email to hr 19 jan 18
> 
> Reply to emp ver email 27 march 18
> 
> Grant 11 april 18
> 
> Thanks to all
> 
> And all the best
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

I have one doubt regarding payment for online visa
Can anyone share which mode of money transfer used for paying fee from India? And which is cost effective? Please help me asap!!


----------



## Ismiya

Can u please share what r the documents required for ur case?


Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> You all are wonderful, You all played a big and important part in supporting, guiding me.
> 
> *Finally I received my grant today. I am really thankful to you all for all the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> 
> My timelines are given below.
> 
> Points 70, Subclass 189.
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> EOI: 2nd September
> Visa Lodge: 12th Oct, 2017
> Immi Commencement email: 6th Dec, 2017
> Grant: 11-April-2018.
> No CO Contact and No agent involved.
> 
> *Do I need to know do any more steps before my initial entry. Or any post grant process?*
> 
> *Is there any whatsapp group for people who are planning to move to australia or just moved in. For queries related to moving there and job search?*
> 
> Also, I will be willing to help, with any more information, if required by anyone.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


----------



## Praveen1112

Congrates Vinay..I have similar timelines
Could you help with Few questions?
1. Any EV ?
2. Whats was the status of application during this waiting period?
3. Whats your IED?


----------



## dillipreddy

Ismiya said:


> I have one doubt regarding payment for online visa
> Can anyone share which mode of money transfer used for paying fee from India? And which is cost effective? Please help me asap!!


Credit is good, i did it that way.


----------



## qawi

FINALLY GOT THE GRANT TODAY!!!
After a long long wait finally it came through. My fingers are still shaking, so I will share my journey with you guys later on. 
Thank you everyone for all the support. I pray and hope that all your grants come soon.


----------



## kinnu369

qawi said:


> FINALLY GOT THE GRANT TODAY!!!
> After a long long wait finally it came through. My fingers are still shaking, so I will share my journey with you guys later on.
> Thank you everyone for all the support. I pray and hope that all your grants come soon.


Wow.. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## saikat

qawi said:


> FINALLY GOT THE GRANT TODAY!!!
> After a long long wait finally it came through. My fingers are still shaking, so I will share my journey with you guys later on.
> Thank you everyone for all the support. I pray and hope that all your grants come soon.


Congrates!! Best wishes for coming days

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

qawi said:


> FINALLY GOT THE GRANT TODAY!!!
> After a long long wait finally it came through. My fingers are still shaking, so I will share my journey with you guys later on.
> Thank you everyone for all the support. I pray and hope that all your grants come soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

Hi All,

Just need some advise.
On my first CO contact on 6th Feb 2018 the Case officer asked for Birth Certificates. I am born in UAE however I am an Indian by nationality. So I submitted the birth certificate in Arabic with translations and also submitted a document called as the 'Certificate of entry of Birth' which was issued by the Indian Consulate General in Dubai.

The problem is with this document. In this document there is a small typo in my father's middle name which I didn't notice when I submitted. What do you think are the implications of the same.

Please advise.


----------



## JayJJ

Glad to let you all know that myself and family got the grant today.
Got the mails around 11.30 am IST, and the Immiaccount status was changed to Finalised.
My timelines:
Visa lodge : 23-Oct-2017
CO Contact : 18-Dec-2017, for sending the PTE scores from the portal (was already done), and to share wife's ACS result (missed this).
Information provided: 19-Dec-2017
Grant: 11-Apr-2018
Initial Entry: 9-Oct-2018

No agents involved. Thanks to the forum for all the inputs throughout the journey.
Have to plan for the next steps. Thanks again.


----------



## dillipreddy

JayJJ said:


> Glad to let you all know that myself and family got the grant today.
> Got the mails around 11.30 am IST, and the Immiaccount status was changed to Finalised.
> My timelines:
> Visa lodge : 23-Oct-2017
> CO Contact : 18-Dec-2017, for sending the PTE scores from the portal (was already done), and to share wife's ACS result (missed this).
> Information provided: 19-Dec-2017
> Grant: 11-Apr-2018
> Initial Entry: 9-Oct-2018
> 
> No agents involved. Thanks to the forum for all the inputs throughout the journey.
> Have to plan for the next steps. Thanks again.


congratulations


----------



## dillipreddy

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need some advise.
> On my first CO contact on 6th Feb 2018 the Case officer asked for Birth Certificates. I am born in UAE however I am an Indian by nationality. So I submitted the birth certificate in Arabic with translations and also submitted a document called as the 'Certificate of entry of Birth' which was issued by the Indian Consulate General in Dubai.
> 
> The problem is with this document. In this document there is a small typo in my father's middle name which I didn't notice when I submitted. What do you think are the implications of the same.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi, Rahul Ramchandani,

I think there is an affidavit you can submit even now stating about the spelling mistake in your fathers name or just leave it at that till they ask about the spelling mistake done by Indian consulate ( if i was right i dont think they will mind, its your father name ).


----------



## debeash

JayJJ said:


> Glad to let you all know that myself and family got the grant today.
> Got the mails around 11.30 am IST, and the Immiaccount status was changed to Finalised.
> My timelines:
> Visa lodge : 23-Oct-2017
> CO Contact : 18-Dec-2017, for sending the PTE scores from the portal (was already done), and to share wife's ACS result (missed this).
> Information provided: 19-Dec-2017
> Grant: 11-Apr-2018
> Initial Entry: 9-Oct-2018
> 
> No agents involved. Thanks to the forum for all the inputs throughout the journey.
> Have to plan for the next steps. Thanks again.


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmawil

Hey guys,

Glad to inform you all that my wife and myself received our grants today exactly after 6 months. The wait was killing and I used to anxiously read this forum just to know what the progress was like. 

To be frank the entire process was smooth, thanks to my agent and I really did not have to invest much time other than just the documents gathering. 

As of now I am currently travelling and do not have all the dates handy but will try and put down whatever dates and details from memory. 

SOC: Internal Auditor
Vetasses Assessment: June 2018 end
PTE results : July 2018 end (90 score)
EOI : 29th July, 2018
Invite received : 4th October, 2018
CO contact: twice. Once in November 2018 and once in Dec 2018
CO Contact reason : Inclusion of different middle names in PCC both times
IP Pressed : 28th December, 2018
Grant received : 11th April, 2018



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy

bmawil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that my wife and myself received our grants today exactly after 6 months. The wait was killing and I used to anxiously read this forum just to know what the progress was like.
> 
> To be frank the entire process was smooth, thanks to my agent and I really did not have to invest much time other than just the documents gathering.
> 
> As of now I am currently travelling and do not have all the dates handy but will try and put down whatever dates and details from memory.
> 
> SOC: Internal Auditor
> Vetasses Assessment: June 2018 end
> PTE results : July 2018 end (90 score)
> EOI : 29th July, 2018
> Invite received : 4th October, 2018
> CO contact: twice. Once in November 2018 and once in Dec 2018
> CO Contact reason : Inclusion of different middle names in PCC both times
> IP Pressed : 28th December, 2018
> Grant received : 11th April, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



congratulations


----------



## ozbound2k

Seems like currently October cases are being processed. 
I hope soon they will start picking cases lodged after 26 October. 

Earlier CO contact used to happen within 90 days and if it didnt happen, it used to be a good sign. But now for those who lodged after 26Nov, they are well past 120 days without any CO contact or IMMI commencement mail. 

Hoping for best for everyone.


----------



## debeash

bmawil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that my wife and myself received our grants today exactly after 6 months. The wait was killing and I used to anxiously read this forum just to know what the progress was like.
> 
> To be frank the entire process was smooth, thanks to my agent and I really did not have to invest much time other than just the documents gathering.
> 
> As of now I am currently travelling and do not have all the dates handy but will try and put down whatever dates and details from memory.
> 
> SOC: Internal Auditor
> Vetasses Assessment: June 2018 end
> PTE results : July 2018 end (90 score)
> EOI : 29th July, 2018
> Invite received : 4th October, 2018
> CO contact: twice. Once in November 2018 and once in Dec 2018
> CO Contact reason : Inclusion of different middle names in PCC both times
> IP Pressed : 28th December, 2018
> Grant received : 11th April, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! Though I think that your co contact and IP press dates should be 2017... enjoy your new journey ahead to down under...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## qawi

Hello Friends, So I have got my grant today for the 190 subclass. 

PTE - 06 Dec 2016
Positive TRA assessment for Chef - 14 Mar 2017
EOI Submitted - 25 Jun 2017
SkillSelect invitation - 27 Sep 2017
Visa Lodged - 30 Sep 2017
CO Contact - 27 Oct 2017 (requesting Medical), Provided 29 Oct 2017
2nd CO Contact - 28 Feb 2018 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website), provided same day
Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018


----------



## dev2287

*Granted!!*

Hi Friends,

I got my Grant (Subclass 189, Role - ICT BA) yesterday for myself and my wife.I wanted to thank the members of this forum for the help and also best wishes to all those waiting. 


Following are my details:

Visa Lodged - 9th Oct 2017
Immi Assessment Mail - 4th Dec 2017 
Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018

No CO contact, No EV. Front Loaded all documents.


----------



## Ashmit

dev2287 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Grant (Subclass 189, Role - ICT BA) yesterday for myself and my wife.I wanted to thank the members of this forum for the help and also best wishes to all those waiting.
> 
> 
> Following are my details:
> 
> Visa Lodged - 9th Oct 2017
> Immi Assessment Mail - 4th Dec 2017
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> No CO contact, No EV. Front Loaded all documents.


What is IMMI Assesment Mail


----------



## bmawil

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!! Though I think that your co contact and IP press dates should be 2017... enjoy your new journey ahead to down under...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Oops. Yeah. All the dates are 2017. Except the grant date. Apologise for the confusion caused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

dev2287 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Grant (Subclass 189, Role - ICT BA) yesterday for myself and my wife.I wanted to thank the members of this forum for the help and also best wishes to all those waiting.
> 
> 
> Following are my details:
> 
> Visa Lodged - 9th Oct 2017
> Immi Assessment Mail - 4th Dec 2017
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> No CO contact, No EV. Front Loaded all documents.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

qawi said:


> Hello Friends, So I have got my grant today for the 190 subclass.
> 
> PTE - 06 Dec 2016
> Positive TRA assessment for Chef - 14 Mar 2017
> EOI Submitted - 25 Jun 2017
> SkillSelect invitation - 27 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodged - 30 Sep 2017
> CO Contact - 27 Oct 2017 (requesting Medical), Provided 29 Oct 2017
> 2nd CO Contact - 28 Feb 2018 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website), provided same day
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018


Congrats mate!!


----------



## kinnu369

dev2287 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Grant (Subclass 189, Role - ICT BA) yesterday for myself and my wife.I wanted to thank the members of this forum for the help and also best wishes to all those waiting.
> 
> 
> Following are my details:
> 
> Visa Lodged - 9th Oct 2017
> Immi Assessment Mail - 4th Dec 2017
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> No CO contact, No EV. Front Loaded all documents.


Congrats mate !!


----------



## Amarend

Could anyone please clarify on the below scenario ?

I have lodged my PR visa on 26th Jan 2018 and processing timelines is 8 to 10 months as per immiaccount.

Now my employer wants to initiate a temporary work visa (482) .Will it impact my PR processing .

Any response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Expat_vinay

1. Any EV ?
Vinay: Not sure. But none of my employer told me about same. I checked with them. I front-loaded all document including payslips, offer letter, R&R letter, latest increment letter.
2. Whats was the status of application during this waiting period?
Received. 
3. Whats your IED?
1 year from my PCC, i.e. 18 Oct, 2018


----------



## Mahesh Vandote

Hi guys, i got my grant on 05/04/2018 and sorry could not update before. It has been a great run and all here have been a great help. I hope all of you waiting for grants will soon get it. 

lane:


----------



## kinnu369

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi guys, i got my grant on 05/04/2018 and sorry could not update before. It has been a great run and all here have been a great help. I hope all of you waiting for grants will soon get it.
> 
> lane:


Congrats Mahesh! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112

Expat_vinay said:


> 1. Any EV ?
> Vinay: Not sure. But none of my employer told me about same. I checked with them. I front-loaded all document including payslips, offer letter, R&R letter, latest increment letter.
> 2. Whats was the status of application during this waiting period?
> Received.
> 3. Whats your IED?
> 1 year from my PCC, i.e. 18 Oct, 2018


Thanks for sharing. Congratulations again!


----------



## Praveen1112

Looks like OCT lodged Immi commence email cases are also moving...May be they are trying to close all Sep\Oct lodge cases.


----------



## Gopsat

Finally I got my grant today.
IED is 27th Oct 2018.

No EV....to my knowledge
All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

Gopsat said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


Hi can you share the timeline


----------



## debeash

qawi said:


> Hello Friends, So I have got my grant today for the 190 subclass.
> 
> PTE - 06 Dec 2016
> Positive TRA assessment for Chef - 14 Mar 2017
> EOI Submitted - 25 Jun 2017
> SkillSelect invitation - 27 Sep 2017
> Visa Lodged - 30 Sep 2017
> CO Contact - 27 Oct 2017 (requesting Medical), Provided 29 Oct 2017
> 2nd CO Contact - 28 Feb 2018 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website), provided same day
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi guys, i got my grant on 05/04/2018 and sorry could not update before. It has been a great run and all here have been a great help. I hope all of you waiting for grants will soon get it.
> 
> lane:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Gopsat said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> IED is 27th Oct 2018.
> 
> No EV....to my knowledge
> All the best to everyone.just hold on your grants are on the way.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat

My timelines below...
Job code 261311
Visa lodge: 01 oct 2017
Received IMMI assessment mail :22 Nov 2017
No update after ...also no EV to my knowledge or AHC call.
Grant date : 12 Oct 2018


----------



## Gopsat

Gopsat said:


> My timelines below...
> Job code 261311
> Visa lodge: 01 oct 2017
> Received IMMI assessment mail :22 Nov 2017
> No update after ...also no EV to my knowledge or AHC call.
> Grant date : 12 Oct 2018



Typo...grant date on 12 Apr 2018


----------



## sasingh1

*Granted*

Hello Friends,

By God Grace, got grant for myself, wife and son. Below are my timelines:-

EOI Submitted - 02 Apr 2017
SkillSelect invitation - 04 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged - 22 Oct 2017 (Front Load All Docs, Medical on 30 Oct)
CO Contact - 18 Dec 2017 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website for myself and wife)

CO Reply - 24 Dec 2017 As score already sent, so upload following
- CONFIRMATION_OF_SCORE_REPORT_ORDER_TO_DIBP 
- PEARSON_RESPONSE_FOR_RESENDING_SCORE(I have mailed pearson to resend score)
- SEND_SCORE_REPORTS_ERROR_MESSAGE(while sending score from pearson site)
- PTE_RESULT_CARD_COLOUR_SCAN

Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018


I have spent 11 month in Singapore in 2015. But CO did not ask for PCC for the same.

I want to thanks sultan_azam, as i followed all his threads for uploading document. Followed videos for uploading documents suggested by newbienz. You guys are doing great job.

As it was long journey and got most of information from here only. Thanks everyone for sharing knowledge to help others.

Please let know if i can help anyone.


----------



## saikat

sasingh1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By God Grace, got grant for myself, wife and son. Below are my timelines:-
> 
> EOI Submitted - 02 Apr 2017
> SkillSelect invitation - 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 22 Oct 2017 (Front Load All Docs, Medical on 30 Oct)
> CO Contact - 18 Dec 2017 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website for myself and wife)
> 
> CO Reply - 24 Dec 2017 As score already sent, so upload following
> - CONFIRMATION_OF_SCORE_REPORT_ORDER_TO_DIBP
> - PEARSON_RESPONSE_FOR_RESENDING_SCORE(I have mailed pearson to resend score)
> - SEND_SCORE_REPORTS_ERROR_MESSAGE(while sending score from pearson site)
> - PTE_RESULT_CARD_COLOUR_SCAN
> 
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> 
> I have spent 11 month in Singapore in 2015. But CO did not ask for PCC for the same.
> 
> I want to thanks sultan_azam, as i followed all his threads for uploading document. Followed videos for uploading documents suggested by newbienz. You guys are doing great job.
> 
> As it was long journey and got most of information from here only. Thanks everyone for sharing knowledge to help others.
> 
> Please let know if i can help anyone.


Congratulations!! Best of luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

sasingh1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By God Grace, got grant for myself, wife and son. Below are my timelines:-
> 
> EOI Submitted - 02 Apr 2017
> SkillSelect invitation - 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 22 Oct 2017 (Front Load All Docs, Medical on 30 Oct)
> CO Contact - 18 Dec 2017 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website for myself and wife)
> 
> CO Reply - 24 Dec 2017 As score already sent, so upload following
> - CONFIRMATION_OF_SCORE_REPORT_ORDER_TO_DIBP
> - PEARSON_RESPONSE_FOR_RESENDING_SCORE(I have mailed pearson to resend score)
> - SEND_SCORE_REPORTS_ERROR_MESSAGE(while sending score from pearson site)
> - PTE_RESULT_CARD_COLOUR_SCAN
> 
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> 
> I have spent 11 month in Singapore in 2015. But CO did not ask for PCC for the same.
> 
> I want to thanks sultan_azam, as i followed all his threads for uploading document. Followed videos for uploading documents suggested by newbienz. You guys are doing great job.
> 
> As it was long journey and got most of information from here only. Thanks everyone for sharing knowledge to help others.
> 
> Please let know if i can help anyone.


Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

I lodge visa on 23 oct and had a co contact on 20 dec. Yesterday 12 april i got an EV. How long would it take for grant to come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

osamapervez said:


> I lodge visa on 23 oct and had a co contact on 20 dec. Yesterday 12 april i got an EV. How long would it take for grant to come
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, can you tell what happened in EV?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

Confirmed the details of my position, number of years worked, salary, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

osamapervez said:


> Confirmed the details of my position, number of years worked, salary, etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they call the person who gave you the letter or someone else? Did you give sd or on letterhead?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

They called the person. I had SD and letterhead both. But they called the person who was on SD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Gopsat said:


> My timelines below...
> Job code 261311
> Visa lodge: 01 oct 2017
> Received IMMI assessment mail :22 Nov 2017
> No update after ...also no EV to my knowledge or AHC call.
> Grant date : 12 Oct 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

sasingh1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By God Grace, got grant for myself, wife and son. Below are my timelines:-
> 
> EOI Submitted - 02 Apr 2017
> SkillSelect invitation - 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 22 Oct 2017 (Front Load All Docs, Medical on 30 Oct)
> CO Contact - 18 Dec 2017 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website for myself and wife)
> 
> CO Reply - 24 Dec 2017 As score already sent, so upload following
> - CONFIRMATION_OF_SCORE_REPORT_ORDER_TO_DIBP
> - PEARSON_RESPONSE_FOR_RESENDING_SCORE(I have mailed pearson to resend score)
> - SEND_SCORE_REPORTS_ERROR_MESSAGE(while sending score from pearson site)
> - PTE_RESULT_CARD_COLOUR_SCAN
> 
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> 
> I have spent 11 month in Singapore in 2015. But CO did not ask for PCC for the same.
> 
> I want to thanks sultan_azam, as i followed all his threads for uploading document. Followed videos for uploading documents suggested by newbienz. You guys are doing great job.
> 
> As it was long journey and got most of information from here only. Thanks everyone for sharing knowledge to help others.
> 
> Please let know if i can help anyone.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh.shan

Hi, 
What all documents can be submitted under the category employment contract for work experience other than offer letter ?
Do promotion letters come under the same category ? I have uploaded promotion letter in others category , is that ok ?


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Gopsat said:


> My timelines below...
> Job code 261311
> Visa lodge: 01 oct 2017
> Received IMMI assessment mail :22 Nov 2017
> No update after ...also no EV to my knowledge or AHC call.
> Grant date : 12 Oct 2018


Tons of congratulations mate....

have u submitted R&R on company letter head or statutory declaration??


----------



## HARINDERJEET

osamapervez said:


> They called the person. I had SD and letterhead both. But they called the person who was on SD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi osamapervez,

at what time you received the call???

and what is the reason for initial CO contact???


----------



## osamapervez

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi osamapervez,
> 
> at what time you received the call???
> 
> and what is the reason for initial CO contact???




Birth certificatw and more employment docs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529

Hello friends, I along with my family got the grant today. I applied on 25th Oct, CO contact on 18th Jan and then grand on 13th April. Time line is in my signature.

Thanks *sharma1981 , newbienz , djdoller* and other members of unconditional help.


----------



## rishana1004

Auditor with 80 for 189 (EOI 09/02/2018) and 85 for 190 (15/03/2018) with superior English here...still no luck. Start thinking if that’s happening at all..... waiting just turns out to be a waste of time and money. 

Almost got mental issues due to this tbh, all my family and my boyfriend worry a lot about me but don’t know what to do. ;( 

I didn’t expect their immigration system would be so tricky cos they actually added some limitation in the mid of fiscal year sneakily (added saying not all quota is for 189 for General Accoutant). If I ever knew I wouldn’t have wasted my family nearly $200k here and my whole 3 years. 

I finished my Master degree, got my CFA certificate, got qualified as a finically planner. But I got stuck in this stupid PR. 

Australians routinely laugh at Chinese students for being rich and dump, but we are humans too we don’t just get money randomly. Every student here might have a poor dad or mom back home work their ass off to support their dreams. 

However, to Assuie government their are just money—making machines nothing else.


----------



## ajay1558

ravinder.529 said:


> Hello friends, I along with my family got the grant today. I applied on 25th Oct, CO contact on 18th Jan and then grand on 13th April. Time line is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks *sharma1981 , newbienz , djdoller* and other members of unconditional help.


Congrats


----------



## kinnu369

ravinder.529 said:


> Hello friends, I along with my family got the grant today. I applied on 25th Oct, CO contact on 18th Jan and then grand on 13th April. Time line is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks *sharma1981 , newbienz , djdoller* and other members of unconditional help.


Congrats Ravinder ! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

ravinder.529 said:


> Hello friends, I along with my family got the grant today. I applied on 25th Oct, CO contact on 18th Jan and then grand on 13th April. Time line is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks *sharma1981 , newbienz , djdoller* and other members of unconditional help.


Congrats. Did you have any EV?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

sasingh1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By God Grace, got grant for myself, wife and son. Below are my timelines:-
> 
> EOI Submitted - 02 Apr 2017
> SkillSelect invitation - 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 22 Oct 2017 (Front Load All Docs, Medical on 30 Oct)
> CO Contact - 18 Dec 2017 (requesting PTE result through Pearson website for myself and wife)
> 
> CO Reply - 24 Dec 2017 As score already sent, so upload following
> - CONFIRMATION_OF_SCORE_REPORT_ORDER_TO_DIBP
> - PEARSON_RESPONSE_FOR_RESENDING_SCORE(I have mailed pearson to resend score)
> - SEND_SCORE_REPORTS_ERROR_MESSAGE(while sending score from pearson site)
> - PTE_RESULT_CARD_COLOUR_SCAN
> 
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> 
> I have spent 11 month in Singapore in 2015. But CO did not ask for PCC for the same.
> 
> I want to thanks sultan_azam, as i followed all his threads for uploading document. Followed videos for uploading documents suggested by newbienz. You guys are doing great job.
> 
> As it was long journey and got most of information from here only. Thanks everyone for sharing knowledge to help others.
> 
> Please let know if i can help anyone.


Congrats mate


----------



## ravinder.529

gautamvbaindur said:


> Congrats. Did you have any EV?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi, NO EV as per my understanding.


----------



## SMalhotra

Hello Experts,

Good day to all. Just a quick Query is the Birth certificate is Mandatory for Age proof or for any purpose in PR File. As IMMI checklist says for Age proof upload Passport or Birth Certificate. As in my and my husband need to do little corrections in Birth Cert. If we need to upload I will have to fix it.So I uploaded Passport for myself and for my husband as a age proof.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

SMalhotra said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good day to all. Just a quick Query is the Birth certificate is Mandatory for Age proof or for any purpose in PR File. As IMMI checklist says for Age proof upload Passport or Birth Certificate. As in my and my husband need to do little corrections in Birth Cert. If we need to upload I will have to fix it.So I uploaded Passport for myself and for my husband as a age proof.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Passport is fine and you can also upload your matriculation degree (it shows your DOB)


----------



## klusarun

ravinder.529 said:


> Hello friends, I along with my family got the grant today. I applied on 25th Oct, CO contact on 18th Jan and then grand on 13th April. Time line is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks *sharma1981 , newbienz , djdoller* and other members of unconditional help.




Congrats


----------



## klusarun

dev2287 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Grant (Subclass 189, Role - ICT BA) yesterday for myself and my wife.I wanted to thank the members of this forum for the help and also best wishes to all those waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following are my details:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged - 9th Oct 2017
> 
> Immi Assessment Mail - 4th Dec 2017
> 
> Visa Grant - 11 Apr 2018
> 
> 
> 
> No CO contact, No EV. Front Loaded all documents.




Congrats


----------



## debeash

ravinder.529 said:


> Hello friends, I along with my family got the grant today. I applied on 25th Oct, CO contact on 18th Jan and then grand on 13th April. Time line is in my signature.
> 
> Thanks *sharma1981 , newbienz , djdoller* and other members of unconditional help.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nehagoyal60

Hi

can you please share if you found out the solution for your questions? I have similar queries. thank you


----------



## SMalhotra

HARINDERJEET said:


> SMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good day to all. Just a quick Query is the Birth certificate is Mandatory for Age proof or for any purpose in PR File. As IMMI checklist says for Age proof upload Passport or Birth Certificate. As in my and my husband need to do little corrections in Birth Cert. If we need to upload I will have to fix it.So I uploaded Passport for myself and for my husband as a age proof.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Passport is fine and you can also upload your matriculation degree (it shows your DOB)
Click to expand...

Thank you HARINDERJEET for good answer.


----------



## SMalhotra

nehagoyal60 said:


> Hi
> 
> can you please share if you found out the solution for your questions? I have similar queries. thank you


Hi is this what you asking for if I am not wrong.

Answer = Passport is fine and you can also upload your matriculation degree (it shows your DOB)


----------



## mani.wasson

I have submitted my application on 4 th Dec with all documents front loaded including PCC , medical , form 80 & 1221 through agent .. he is sending me email snapshot of his immiaccount every Monday attached .. which say status received.. I am not sure it’s been almost 5 months now and haven’t even received single conversations from DIBP .. can somebyguide me


----------



## SMalhotra

mani.wasson said:


> I have submitted my application on 4 th Dec with all documents front loaded including PCC , medical , form 80 & 1221 through agent .. he is sending me email snapshot of his immiaccount every Monday attached .. which say status received.. I am not sure it’s been almost 5 months now and haven’t even received single conversations from DIBP .. can somebyguide me


Hi mani.wasson,

I know it's frustrating. Just for your knowledge and satisfaction I am telling you that even I submitted/lodged my PR file on 28Dec2017 in mine IMMI Acct is also showing only status RECEIVED from the last 104 days. Just relax and pray to God that we get straight Grant.


----------



## mani.wasson

SMalhotra said:


> mani.wasson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my application on 4 th Dec with all documents front loaded including PCC , medical , form 80 & 1221 through agent .. he is sending me email snapshot of his immiaccount every Monday attached .. which say status received.. I am not sure it’s been almost 5 months now and haven’t even received single conversations from DIBP .. can somebyguide me
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mani.wasson,
> 
> I know it's frustrating. Just for your knowledge and satisfaction I am telling you that even I submitted/lodged my PR file on 28Dec2017 in mine IMMI Acct is also showing only status RECEIVED from the last 104 days. Just relax and pray to God that we get straight Grant.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## arafattehsin

Dear Friends!

I'm quite happy to see the updates coming in for the 'Grant' for the luckiest ones here. I also belong to the October, 2017 enrollments. However, I was contacted once again by CO (this is my 2nd). 

In this contact, CO asked me to provide below;

1. Polio Vaccination Certificate (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1428721-polio-vaccination-bahrain-new-post.html - You can read details here) 

2. Employment further evidences - payslips and tax documents.

My current country of residence is Bahrain and previously, I was in UAE. These countries are tax free. So I think I will just have to mention this to him/her in the email, right?

Secondly, for payslips, the companies over here in Gulf normally do not provide any payslips but the salary gets transferred in the bank account directly. Will the bank statement work somehow? 

Lastly, my first employer had lost the records of before 2013 (and I was employed until 2012 with them), therefore, it is not feasible for them to generate my payslips now. What is the best option to satisfy the needs of CO? 

Looking forward to your expert opinions. 

Thanks
Arafat


----------



## Yemoon11

Hi friends, 

I finally got my grant yesterday. For those who still waiting i know it's frustrated but it'll come sooner or later. I've been following this post to keep myself up to date with the grant timeline and thanks for everyone who updating information about their cases. 

Here is my timeline:

Developer Programmer

EOI: 70 points submitted 19/09/2017

Invitation: 20/09/2017

Visa application submitted: 26/10/2017 (all front loaded documents - i prepared all documents by myself)

CO contacted: 8/01/2018 (for PTE scores which I already sent through their website. So i couldn't send the report again. I submitted the score card along with my pte username and password - just in case CO get back to me and ask for it, which is the case for some others)

Form 80 and form 1221 submited on 12/04/2018 - CO hadn't contacted me or asked for them at the time I submitted them. I uploaded them anyway to avoid any further delay. 

Visa grant: 13/04/2018 !!!! 2:37pm

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.

Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.

My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

My timelines are here as under…..

Invite- 04 Oct 2017
Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018 
Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:

IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


----------



## saikat

HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


Congratulations!!! Best of luck for the future.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldyev

rishana1004 said:


> Auditor with 80 for 189 (EOI 09/02/2018) and 85 for 190 (15/03/2018) with superior English here...still no luck. Start thinking if that’s happening at all..... waiting just turns out to be a waste of time and money.
> 
> Almost got mental issues due to this tbh, all my family and my boyfriend worry a lot about me but don’t know what to do. ;(
> 
> I didn’t expect their immigration system would be so tricky cos they actually added some limitation in the mid of fiscal year sneakily (added saying not all quota is for 189 for General Accoutant). If I ever knew I wouldn’t have wasted my family nearly $200k here and my whole 3 years.
> 
> I finished my Master degree, got my CFA certificate, got qualified as a finically planner. But I got stuck in this stupid PR.
> 
> Australians routinely laugh at Chinese students for being rich and dump, but we are humans too we don’t just get money randomly. Every student here might have a poor dad or mom back home work their ass off to support their dreams.
> 
> However, to Assuie government their are just money—making machines nothing else.


Then why do you participate in this program? You do see that Aus treats you in a disparaging way, but you still want to get in. Do you expect that something will change once you are with 189? You won't be "rich and dump Chinese" and "money-making machine" when you have another visa in your pocket? Should I disappoint you right now saving you from paying the visa fee? But if you proceeds, then you tacitly approves it.


----------



## Angels58

Congratulations Harinder, I guess there couldn’t be any better day than receiving your grant on Vaisakhi::


UOTE=HARINDERJEET;14304137]HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.

Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.

My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

My timelines are here as under…..

Invite- 04 Oct 2017
Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018 
Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:

IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kaizen1326

mani.wasson said:


> I have submitted my application on 4 th Dec with all documents front loaded including PCC , medical , form 80 & 1221 through agent .. he is sending me email snapshot of his immiaccount every Monday attached .. which say status received.. I am not sure it’s been almost 5 months now and haven’t even received single conversations from DIBP .. can somebyguide me




I lodged on 3rd nov and have status as received .
You are not alone . It’s a waiting game .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericxu

Beldyev said:


> Then why do you participate in this program? You do see that Aus treats you in a disparaging way, but you still want to get in. Do you expect that something will change once you are with 189? You won't be "rich and dump Chinese" and "money-making machine" when you have another visa in your pocket? Should I disappoint you right now saving you from paying the visa fee? But if you proceeds, then you tacitly approves it.


I think he is reasonably right. Its the same thing to every foreigner. For example, do you think Australia like Russians? I don't see it as Russia are always regarded as villains or rude,poor nation by most countries all over the world. He is just trying to express his own feelings but nothing personal. You shouldn't make his situation sound even harsher.

Cheers


----------



## klusarun

HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:




Congrats mate


----------



## joshua1729

Congratulations to all those who have received a grant!

We've recently launched a discord server for ANSCO code 261111/12 (ICT BA & SA). It is for folks at various stages of the PR process.

If anyone is interested in being a part of it, shoot me a PM.


----------



## rrealansari

Dear All, 
Very happy to announce that my lucky day has arrived. Grant received for me, spouse and two kids. 
This forum is really awesome and helpful, I made so many new friends through this network & wishing very best of luck you are waiting for a grant... 

Time line: 
Invited :: 4th Oct.17 
Visa Lodged : 16th oct’17– with all documents 
8th December CO contact for employment proof (salary certificate and bank statement provided) on 10th December 
Waiting for 6 months .... 
Grant 9th April- (communicated today by consultant)
IED - 4th Oct,18 

What a journey!!


----------



## shaifu

rrealansari said:


> Dear All,
> Very happy to announce that my lucky day has arrived. Grant received for me, spouse and two kids.
> This forum is really awesome and helpful, I made so many new friends through this network & wishing very best of luck you are waiting for a grant...
> 
> Time line:
> Invited :: 4th Oct.17
> Visa Lodged : 16th oct’17– with all documents
> 8th December CO contact for employment proof (salary certificate and bank statement provided) on 10th December
> Waiting for 6 months ....
> Grant 9th April- (communicated today by consultant)
> IED - 4th Oct,18
> 
> What a journey!!


Congrats

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

When to expect grant after employment verification


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Yemoon11 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I finally got my grant yesterday. For those who still waiting i know it's frustrated but it'll come sooner or later. I've been following this post to keep myself up to date with the grant timeline and thanks for everyone who updating information about their cases.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Developer Programmer
> 
> EOI: 70 points submitted 19/09/2017
> 
> Invitation: 20/09/2017
> 
> Visa application submitted: 26/10/2017 (all front loaded documents - i prepared all documents by myself)
> 
> CO contacted: 8/01/2018 (for PTE scores which I already sent through their website. So i couldn't send the report again. I submitted the score card along with my pte username and password - just in case CO get back to me and ask for it, which is the case for some others)
> 
> Form 80 and form 1221 submited on 12/04/2018 - CO hadn't contacted me or asked for them at the time I submitted them. I uploaded them anyway to avoid any further delay.
> 
> Visa grant: 13/04/2018 !!!! 2:37pm
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

rrealansari said:


> Dear All,
> Very happy to announce that my lucky day has arrived. Grant received for me, spouse and two kids.
> This forum is really awesome and helpful, I made so many new friends through this network & wishing very best of luck you are waiting for a grant...
> 
> Time line:
> Invited :: 4th Oct.17
> Visa Lodged : 16th oct’17– with all documents
> 8th December CO contact for employment proof (salary certificate and bank statement provided) on 10th December
> Waiting for 6 months ....
> Grant 9th April- (communicated today by consultant)
> IED - 4th Oct,18
> 
> What a journey!!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RajSubrm589

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a recent joinee of this forum, but I've been following this thread for a long time. You guys have been really helpful!!

I found this forum after I signed up with an agent(unfortunately). It's been a long journey for me & my wife so far(more than a year since we submitted our ACS) and still the wait continues.. 

I have a couple of questions:
1. My agent paid the visa fees on Nov 6th 2017 - But he uploaded the documents only on 28th Nov(that's the date it shows up on his immiaccount beside each document). Moreover he left out my partner's IELTS score & Form 80 - which wasn't uploaded until Mar 2018 along with our PCC & Medicals. We haven't received 'Immi Assessment Commencement Mail' or any contact from CO till date. Is that because of my application being 'incomplete' till March? Since the CO is picking applications till nov 27th, will my application be picked up now? Or will it be delayed even more because he submitted the documents only on the 28th?

2. My agent informed me that there is another person 'before me' for whom they submitted the application sometime in Sep - Oct 2017. That person had a CO contact and now his status is in 'Further Assessment'. My status is still 'Received'. He informed me that I'd need to wait till his application is completed or something. Is there actually a queue line for applications submitted via agent immiaccount? Like do they need to finish the earlier ones before picking up the later ones? 

Will it make any difference if I create an immiaccount now and import my application?


----------



## tap3010

Hi,

I want to know the next invitation rounds in April and May, can someone help me where I can get these details.

I have submitted EOI on 30th March
ANZSCO: 261311
Total Points: 75

If there is any ongoing thread for this information, please suggest.


----------



## austimmiacnt

RajSubrm589 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a recent joinee of this forum, but I've been following this thread for a long time. You guys have been really helpful!!
> 
> 
> 
> I found this forum after I signed up with an agent(unfortunately). It's been a long journey for me & my wife so far(more than a year since we submitted our ACS) and still the wait continues..
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. My agent paid the visa fees on Nov 6th 2017 - But he uploaded the documents only on 28th Nov(that's the date it shows up on his immiaccount beside each document). Moreover he left out my partner's IELTS score & Form 80 - which wasn't uploaded until Mar 2018 along with our PCC & Medicals. We haven't received 'Immi Assessment Commencement Mail' or any contact from CO till date. Is that because of my application being 'incomplete' till March? Since the CO is picking applications till nov 27th, will my application be picked up now? Or will it be delayed even more because he submitted the documents only on the 28th?
> 
> As your agent uploaded documents very late, you can expect possible further delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My agent informed me that there is another person 'before me' for whom they submitted the application sometime in Sep - Oct 2017. That person had a CO contact and now his status is in 'Further Assessment'. My status is still 'Received'. He informed me that I'd need to wait till his application is completed or something. Is there actually a queue line for applications submitted via agent immiaccount? Like do they need to finish the earlier ones before picking up the later ones?
> 
> 
> there is no queue system as each case is unique. Received status means application in process . It will change to finalized or further assessment if co request any document.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it make any difference if I create an immiaccount now and import my application?



No you can’t make new immi account as u already lodged app. Don’t make things complicated that may lead to further delay or even rejection. Just wait for outcome or co contact.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beldyev

ericxu said:


> I think he is reasonably right. Its the same thing to every foreigner. For example, do you think Australia like Russians? I don't see it as Russia are always regarded as villains or rude,poor nation by most countries all over the world. He is just trying to express his own feelings but nothing personal. You shouldn't make his situation sound even harsher.
> 
> Cheers


But his (actually, her) situation is really harsh and uncomfortable, stop lying to yourself. And it doesn't get any better. Even the PR won't change it.
I don't mind that someone think in this way about me because I'm russian. Otherwise, I would definitely stay away from such a place. Though the main question is still here - why to go there if you (not you exactly) don't like it?


----------



## peRFect19

HARINDERJEET said:


> HEARTIEST thanks to ALMIGHTY and EXPAT FAMILY..... just writing this single line cos have no words to thanks…thanks…thanks.
> 
> Received GRANT today morning at 03:54am for myself, spouse and daughter.
> 
> My heartfelt pray and best wishes for friends waiting for the grant...Guys your big day will come soon….have faith in God…..you guys are going to rock soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My timelines are here as under…..
> 
> Invite- 04 Oct 2017
> Medicals uploaded (myself, spouse, daughter) - 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter montox positive- 07 Oct 2017
> Daughter sputum culture sample submitted on - 27 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 29 Oct 2017
> Last Documents submitted on - 05 Nov 2017
> Daughter sputum culture report submitted by panel clinic - 11 Jan 2018
> CO Contact (form 815 for daughter) - 15 Jan 2018
> Replied to CO- 15 Jan 2018
> Submitted one more employment evidence on – 3rd April 2018
> New PCC for myself and spouse on – 3rd April 2018
> Grant - 14 April 2018, 03:54am.:cheer2:
> 
> IED- 15 July 2018 (6 months from health declaration submitted for daughter)lane:


Congratulations


----------



## Angels58

RajSubrm589 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a recent joinee of this forum, but I've been following this thread for a long time. You guys have been really helpful!!
> 
> I found this forum after I signed up with an agent(unfortunately). It's been a long journey for me & my wife so far(more than a year since we submitted our ACS) and still the wait continues..
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 1. My agent paid the visa fees on Nov 6th 2017 - But he uploaded the documents only on 28th Nov(that's the date it shows up on his immiaccount beside each document). Moreover he left out my partner's IELTS score & Form 80 - which wasn't uploaded until Mar 2018 along with our PCC & Medicals. We haven't received 'Immi Assessment Commencement Mail' or any contact from CO till date. Is that because of my application being 'incomplete' till March? Since the CO is picking applications till nov 27th, will my application be picked up now? Or will it be delayed even more because he submitted the documents only on the 28th?
> 
> — every case is different some gets co contact/commencement email n others no initimation. Uploading the docs so late might have impacted however on other hand u should have got a co request for missing docs, so ensure all the docs are uploaded by now as nov cases are getting picked n hope for direct grant.
> 
> 2. My agent informed me that there is another person 'before me' for whom they submitted the application sometime in Sep - Oct 2017. That person had a CO contact and now his status is in 'Further Assessment'. My status is still 'Received'. He informed me that I'd need to wait till his application is completed or something. Is there actually a queue line for applications submitted via agent immiaccount? Like do they need to finish the earlier ones before picking up the later ones?
> 
> - there no queues whether u logged ur self or via agent.
> 
> Will it make any difference if I create an immiaccount now and import my application?
> 
> 
> — to import ur application you need to create an immi account, however please ensure u only import the application for viewing purpose, do not amend or change anything after you have imported as ur agent is the primary person and already handling the case n dibp has the information about him that he has logged ur case on ur behalf
> 
> All the best and everyone pls correct me or add if I missed anything as this is purely on my knowledge n experience.


----------



## Australianpr2017

tap3010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know the next invitation rounds in April and May, can someone help me where I can get these details.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 30th March
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Total Points: 75
> 
> If there is any ongoing thread for this information, please suggest.




You will get previous and next round information here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#

What is your point breakup ?


----------



## Australianpr2017

Australianpr2017 said:


> You will get previous and next round information here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#
> 
> What is your point breakup ?




Additionally, you applied for 189 category or 190 category?


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Hi Guys,

Just a question, I got my grant a week back. I just logged into the SkillSelect EOI website to see something and it still says "*LODGED*". Is that the expected output?

Thanks,


----------



## dhivyast

*Mrs*

Hi,

Did anyone notice that on the Immitracker , one application lodged in Dec 11th has received CO contact . 

Any thoughts on this ? Have they started looking into applications after Nov 26th as well?

Regards
Dhivya


----------



## luvjd

dhivyast said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone notice that on the Immitracker , one application lodged in Dec 11th has received CO contact .
> 
> Any thoughts on this ? Have they started looking into applications after Nov 26th as well?
> 
> Regards
> Dhivya


Most likely, he input the wrong date for "Lodgement Date".
CO contact itself was on Dec 27th,2017 which is very unlikely in the current scenario.


----------



## lingling

luvjd said:


> Most likely, he input the wrong date for "Lodgement Date".
> CO contact itself was on Dec 27th,2017 which is very unlikely in the current scenario.


I saw this as well. Appeared a bit off compared to the current trend. Too good to be true..... unless it's not 189 but 190


----------



## Minkuziii

I have lodged my application on 10th of dec. Till now no movement. Are there chances of geting a direct grant or i could also be contacted by a co after waiting more than 4 months now? 

I know there is no sure answer for the above but still some thoughts would help.

Immi status is still recieved. And i am afraid that now if i get a co contact then it would push the timelines further. I am positive that i have waited and i should get a direct grant but since i have been on this forum for quiet a time i am also dicey that there are unknown possibilities. And there are many alike me on the same boat as i am.


----------



## 191jatan

Hello Everyone,

I am just confused regarding MLTSOL & SLTSOL.
I have applied for 189 & 190 under Accountant General (221111) & also as an External Auditor.
To claim my 5 points of spouse, I have assessed her degree as well and she also got a positive outcome under accountant general (221111) through CPA. 
Now, the confusion starts for me, Can I claim her 5 points in my auditor EOI too?
your prompt response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## perfect_devil

Minkuziii said:


> I have lodged my application on 10th of dec. Till now no movement. Are there chances of geting a direct grant or i could also be contacted by a co after waiting more than 4 months now?
> 
> I know there is no sure answer for the above but still some thoughts would help.
> 
> Immi status is still recieved. And i am afraid that now if i get a co contact then it would push the timelines further. I am positive that i have waited and i should get a direct grant but since i have been on this forum for quiet a time i am also dicey that there are unknown possibilities. And there are many alike me on the same boat as i am.


It seems no applications have been picked for processing beyond 26th November. This has became a much more harder wait game.


----------



## suryakiranv

Minkuziii said:


> I have lodged my application on 10th of dec. Till now no movement. Are there chances of geting a direct grant or i could also be contacted by a co after waiting more than 4 months now?
> 
> I know there is no sure answer for the above but still some thoughts would help.
> 
> Immi status is still recieved. And i am afraid that now if i get a co contact then it would push the timelines further. I am positive that i have waited and i should get a direct grant but since i have been on this forum for quiet a time i am also dicey that there are unknown possibilities. And there are many alike me on the same boat as i am.


Hey, you're right, there are a lot like you, including me.. From what i've read, CO contact has occurred for applications lodged until 26 Nov 2017..


----------



## lingling

suryakiranv said:


> Hey, you're right, there are a lot like you, including me.. From what i've read, CO contact has occurred for applications lodged until 26 Nov 2017..


With the exception of 1 reported in IMMI account that was lodged in Dec. Can't tell whether it's the person's typo error or indeed the application was somehow vetted thru.


----------



## raghavs

Hi
Lodged my visa on 27 Nov. Until now there is no EV (afaik) and no CO contact. While this rather frustrating wait continues, I will soon hit one more hurdle. I and my family are going on an overseas trip in about few weeks. The trip duration is 2 weeks and the country I travel requires visa on arrival. 

Any guidance whether i have to update this travel information using the ‘Update Us’ option in Immi app or any other process?

Cheers, Raghav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011

Hi Guys!

I need your clarification please

It is mentioned on Homeaffairs website that there are additional 5 points in EOI in skill select if you:
1.	study in Australia but you should satisfy Australian study requirement (2 years, 92 weeks)
2.	For one year of work in australia (minimum 20 hours a week)

Please kindly share your experience if you worked 20 hours a week during your study in Australia (cause it is allowed on student visa) and you got additional 5 points for 1 year of work. 

Is it true? 

So basically if you study in Australia like masters for two years and work at the same time 20 hours a week you can claim additional 10 points in your EOI – 5 for study and 5 for work. Correct?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## RajSubrm589

austimmiacnt said:


> No you can’t make new immi account as u already lodged app. Don’t make things complicated that may lead to further delay or even rejection. Just wait for outcome or co contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks for replying. I'll wait it out rather than upset the whole process and delay it even further.


----------



## RajSubrm589

Angels58 said:


> RajSubrm589 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a recent joinee of this forum, but I've been following this thread for a long time. You guys have been really helpful!!
> 
> I found this forum after I signed up with an agent(unfortunately). It's been a long journey for me & my wife so far(more than a year since we submitted our ACS) and still the wait continues..
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 1. My agent paid the visa fees on Nov 6th 2017 - But he uploaded the documents only on 28th Nov(that's the date it shows up on his immiaccount beside each document). Moreover he left out my partner's IELTS score & Form 80 - which wasn't uploaded until Mar 2018 along with our PCC & Medicals. We haven't received 'Immi Assessment Commencement Mail' or any contact from CO till date. Is that because of my application being 'incomplete' till March? Since the CO is picking applications till nov 27th, will my application be picked up now? Or will it be delayed even more because he submitted the documents only on the 28th?
> 
> — every case is different some gets co contact/commencement email n others no initimation. Uploading the docs so late might have impacted however on other hand u should have got a co request for missing docs, so ensure all the docs are uploaded by now as nov cases are getting picked n hope for direct grant.
> 
> 2. My agent informed me that there is another person 'before me' for whom they submitted the application sometime in Sep - Oct 2017. That person had a CO contact and now his status is in 'Further Assessment'. My status is still 'Received'. He informed me that I'd need to wait till his application is completed or something. Is there actually a queue line for applications submitted via agent immiaccount? Like do they need to finish the earlier ones before picking up the later ones?
> 
> - there no queues whether u logged ur self or via agent.
> 
> Will it make any difference if I create an immiaccount now and import my application?
> 
> 
> — to import ur application you need to create an immi account, however please ensure u only import the application for viewing purpose, do not amend or change anything after you have imported as ur agent is the primary person and already handling the case n dibp has the information about him that he has logged ur case on ur behalf
> 
> All the best and everyone pls correct me or add if I missed anything as this is purely on my knowledge n experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Angels58. Yeah, I'm not going to upset the process. Let it come when it comes. Hopefully its a direct grant .
Click to expand...


----------



## shyam89

I did my engineering in electronics and telecommunication post which did my Post Graduate Diploma (MBA) in International Business. I have a total of 4 years of experience of which 1 year 4 months in jewellery sector and rest of the years in online Advertising. Now that I am trying to apply for PR in Australia, is there any such rule that I should at least have 3 years of experience in my current job profile else I need to submit some project for the same? Which Skill assessment should I approach, is it Engineers Australia or Vetassess? Also, I would like to get some guidance on the PR process.

I hope someone will share the exact details to help me out here! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## abin

Hi all...I am applying for 189 visa. I have few doubts

1. Do we need to submit evidence for the ones which is not claimed in acs assessment sheet??

2. For the current working, I was not receiving the salary in my account for initial few months. But I have got a salary certificate from my company but no Pay slips as it's not generated till now. Is the salary certificate enough as I will get all the bank statements for months other than those for which I was getting in hand?

3. Also, for few months my saliary was credited to my wife's account as there was some issue with my account. I can get the bank statements from her bank . But will there be any issue??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dhivyast said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice that on the Immitracker , one application lodged in Dec 11th has received CO contact .
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this ? Have they started looking into applications after Nov 26th as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dhivya




It is normal as per me, some COs work a bit faster (a bit a bit) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89

dhivyast said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone notice that on the Immitracker , one application lodged in Dec 11th has received CO contact .
> 
> Any thoughts on this ? Have they started looking into applications after Nov 26th as well?
> 
> Regards
> Dhivya


on the comments section of the case, it said:
--
Hi all, there's no mistake in my lodgement date. It is 11Dec17. My medical was done on 20Dec17 and the medical report was uploaded by the panel clinic but it was in the wrong format. I received CO contact on 28Dec17 to submit the correct format and this was rectified by the panel clinic on 29Dec17. Hope this clarifies.
--
To add, the contact of wrong medical report format was through a letter from BUPA medical visa services. If this is not considered as a CO contact, then please let me know and I will amend accordingly.
--


----------



## lingling

191jatan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am just confused regarding MLTSOL & SLTSOL.
> I have applied for 189 & 190 under Accountant General (221111) & also as an External Auditor.
> To claim my 5 points of spouse, I have assessed her degree as well and she also got a positive outcome under accountant general (221111) through CPA.
> Now, the confusion starts for me, Can I claim her 5 points in my auditor EOI too?
> your prompt response will be highly appreciated.


Accountant n auditor are on the same list. You can claim spouse points.


----------



## gaps.jaini

What I have noticed is that people who lodged their application which was missing one or the other thing got CO contact on time or without much wait.

I lodged my complete application (to best of my knowledge) on 9th Aug 2017. It's been 8 months, no CO contact yet.


----------



## Sd1982

gaps.jaini said:


> What I have noticed is that people who lodged their application which was missing one or the other thing got CO contact on time or without much wait.
> 
> I lodged my complete application (to best of my knowledge) on 9th Aug 2017. It's been 8 months, no CO contact yet.


Sometimes no news is good news


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> What I have noticed is that people who lodged their application which was missing one or the other thing got CO contact on time or without much wait.
> 
> I lodged my complete application (to best of my knowledge) on 9th Aug 2017. It's been 8 months, no CO contact yet.


I would highlight that cases lodged incomplete (i.e. involving CO contact) tend to have longer processing time.


----------



## abin

Hi all...I am applying for 189 visa. I have few doubts

1. Do we need to submit evidence for the ones which is not claimed in acs assessment sheet??

2. For the current working, I was not receiving the salary in my account for initial few months. But I have got a salary certificate from my company but no Pay slips as it's not generated till now. Is the salary certificate enough as I will get all the bank statements for months other than those for which I was getting in hand?

3. Also, for few months my saliary was credited to my wife's account as there was some issue with my account. I can get the bank statements from her bank . But will there be any issue??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

andreyx108b said:


> I would highlight that cases lodged incomplete (i.e. involving CO contact) tend to have longer processing time.





andreyx108b said:


> I would highlight that cases lodged incomplete (i.e. involving CO contact) tend to have longer processing time.


You are right. But what I have seen in many cases recently that they are getting contacted by CO at least and that too within 2-3 months.


----------



## abin

abin said:


> Hi all...I am applying for 189 visa. I have few doubts
> 
> 1. Do we need to submit evidence for the ones which is not claimed in acs assessment sheet??
> 
> 2. For the current working, I was not receiving the salary in my account for initial few months. But I have got a salary certificate from my company but no Pay slips as it's not generated till now. Is the salary certificate enough as I will get all the bank statements for months other than those for which I was getting in hand?
> 
> 3. Also, for few months my saliary was credited to my wife's account as there was some issue with my account. I can get the bank statements from her bank . But will there be any issue??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Can anyone please respond??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> You are right. But what I have seen in many cases recently that they are getting contacted by CO at least and that too within 2-3 months.


it used to be 4-6 weeks before, but processing time still for 90% of cases is longer when there is a CO contact... the contact does not signify much in itself, the final result, which is grant is important.


----------



## masterblaster81

Finally after waiting for 6.5 months. today i received an email requesting for further documents

Polio certificates

Medical examination only for me...which I did with my family at the time of application submission

Police certificate for my wife with maiden names. (I believe her name before marriage)

Regards


----------



## gautamvbaindur

masterblaster81 said:


> Finally after waiting for 6.5 months. today i received an email requesting for further documents
> 
> Polio certificates
> 
> Medical examination only for me...which I did with my family at the time of application submission
> 
> Police certificate for my wife with maiden names. (I believe her name before marriage)
> 
> Regards


Hi, have you lived in any of the 7 countries that need polio certificate? Just want to I understand when the polio certificate is asked for. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

gautamvbaindur said:


> Hi, have you lived in any of the 7 countries that need polio certificate? Just want to I understand when the polio certificate is asked for.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes , I am from Pakistan, that why they require polio certificate. 

Regards


----------



## Angels58

*Thank You to Almighty*

Hi Everyone,

Really happy and thankful to god as the wait is over for us.

We recieved the grant yesterday morning around 5:30am IST.

Logged: 2nd Nov'17
CO contact : 16th Jan'18 
Responded : 8th Feb'18
Grant: 16th April'18

It was so important for us to receive the grant timely.We logged the visa via consultant, as we both are working and wouldn't have been able to spend this much time on the application, my consultant been a great help and thank you all for always being the answer bank for clearing doubts.

Thank you..!


----------



## pkk0574

Angels58 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy and thankful to god as the wait is over for us.
> 
> 
> 
> We recieved the grant yesterday morning aroudn 5:30am IST.
> 
> 
> 
> Logged: 2nd Nov'17
> 
> CO contact : 16th Jan'18
> 
> Responded : 8th Feb'18
> 
> Grant: 16th April'18
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell how important it was for us to receive the grant timely.We logged the visa via consultant, as we both are working and wouldn't have been able to spend this much time on the application, my consultant been a great help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you..!




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

Angels58 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Really happy and thankful to god as the wait is over for us.
> 
> We recieved the grant yesterday morning around 5:30am IST.
> 
> Logged: 2nd Nov'17
> CO contact : 16th Jan'18
> Responded : 8th Feb'18
> Grant: 16th April'18
> 
> It was so important for us to receive the grant timely.We logged the visa via consultant, as we both are working and wouldn't have been able to spend this much time on the application, my consultant been a great help and thank you all for always being the answer bank for clearing doubts.
> 
> Thank you..!


Congrats...can you please inform us why CO contacted. Was it for any additional docs if so what was it? It will be helpful for people who are applying visa 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Global Processing times has been updated as of 16th April 2018. For 189 points tested it is now 8-10 months.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

I will be completing 12 months this weekend. Have already contacted DHA twice, but apparently there is no progress 

Wonder what is happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Angels58 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Really happy and thankful to god as the wait is over for us.
> 
> We recieved the grant yesterday morning around 5:30am IST.
> 
> Logged: 2nd Nov'17
> CO contact : 16th Jan'18
> Responded : 8th Feb'18
> Grant: 16th April'18
> 
> It was so important for us to receive the grant timely.We logged the visa via consultant, as we both are working and wouldn't have been able to spend this much time on the application, my consultant been a great help and thank you all for always being the answer bank for clearing doubts.
> 
> Thank you..!


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praveen1112

Hi Guys,
Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
My details:
189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
Points: 65
Invite: Sep 2017
Lodged: Oct 12th.
Medicals: 24th Oct
Immi commencement email: 6th Dec
Status till date: received
As far as I know, No EV(I might have been surely called for a discussion by HR or my boss if they would have got any verification email\call).


----------



## UsamaWaheed

Hi Guys,

Just a question, I got my grant a week back. I logged into the SkillSelect EOI website to see something and it still says "LODGED". Is that the expected output?

Can someone who has gotten a grant login to skillselect and check this please?

Thanks,


----------



## gautamvbaindur

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a question, I got my grant a week back. I logged into the SkillSelect EOI website to see something and it still says "LODGED". Is that the expected output?
> 
> Can someone who has gotten a grant login to skillselect and check this please?
> 
> Thanks,


I don't think you should be worried about skill select. Check the status in immiaccount.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

UsamaWaheed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a question, I got my grant a week back. I logged into the SkillSelect EOI website to see something and it still says "LODGED". Is that the expected output?
> 
> Can someone who has gotten a grant login to skillselect and check this please?
> 
> Thanks,


Don't worry... EOI will be removed with the below mail.

I got the mail yesterday.

"Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.

Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
You have been granted a visa
You have been refused a visa
You have withdrawn a visa application
You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database."


Cheers!


----------



## Leve

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
> My details:
> 189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
> Points: 65
> Invite: Sep 2017
> Lodged: Oct 12th.
> Medicals: 24th Oct
> Immi commencement email: 6th Dec
> Status till date: received
> As far as I know, No EV(I might have been surely called for a discussion by HR or my boss if they would have got any verification email\call).


Hey,

Could I ask what the immi commencement email looks like?

I lodged in December 17 but have never received this email. Thanks


----------



## Angels58

abin said:


> Congrats...can you please inform us why CO contacted. Was it for any additional docs if so what was it? It will be helpful for people who are applying visa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Hi,

Co contacted for further overseas deputation proof, to get the clarity on what detaisl were asked, please check my account on immi tracker.

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## rockyNW

Received Grant today.


----------



## lingling

dashboard89 said:


> on the comments section of the case, it said:
> --
> Hi all, there's no mistake in my lodgement date. It is 11Dec17. My medical was done on 20Dec17 and the medical report was uploaded by the panel clinic but it was in the wrong format. I received CO contact on 28Dec17 to submit the correct format and this was rectified by the panel clinic on 29Dec17. Hope this clarifies.
> --
> To add, the contact of wrong medical report format was through a letter from BUPA medical visa services. If this is not considered as a CO contact, then please let me know and I will amend accordingly.
> --


Are you the 1 that updated this 11/12 lodgement with CO contact in IMMI? I saw that person's nationality is Malaysian but you are not.


----------



## abin

rockyNW said:


> Received Grant today.


Congrats...Timeline please

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dashboard89

lingling said:


> Are you the 1 that updated this 11/12 lodgement with CO contact in IMMI? I saw that person's nationality is Malaysian but you are not.


because obviously i did not and i am not. I merely copied the comments in the 11/12 case which you can see in IMMI.

see my signature.


----------



## abin

Seems no one got CO contacted whoever has lodged after Nov 27....only one perhaps

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

kinnu369 said:


> Don't worry... EOI will be removed with the below mail.
> 
> I got the mail yesterday.
> 
> "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> 
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> You have been granted a visa
> You have been refused a visa
> You have withdrawn a visa application
> You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database."
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks you so much for clarifying  You have been of utmost help!


----------



## osamapervez

Any idea when to get grant after employment verification


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbedan

rockyNW said:


> Received Grant today.


Congratulations


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Guys. I just got my grant today 9am ist. My timelines below-

Lodged - 8th Nov 17
Co contact for Thai PCC - 23 Jan 18
Grant - 17 April 18
IED - 16 Oct 18 (1 year from India PCC)

No EV as per my knowledge.

Good luck to all of you. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

gautamvbaindur said:


> Guys. I just got my grant today 9am ist. My timelines below-
> 
> Lodged - 8th Nov 17
> Co contact for Thai PCC - 23 Jan 18
> Grant - 17 April 18
> IED - 16 Oct 18 (1 year from India PCC)
> 
> No EV as per my knowledge.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats Gautam!


----------



## gautamvbaindur

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats Gautam!


Thanks!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

dashboard89 said:


> because obviously i did not and i am not. I merely copied the comments in the 11/12 case which you can see in IMMI.
> 
> see my signature.


Hey, no offense meant. Just clarifying. If your Dec date refers to IMMI commencement mail, I wonder what about the Malaysian seen in IMMI


----------



## dashboard89

lingling said:


> Hey, no offense meant. Just clarifying. If your Dec date refers to IMMI commencement mail, I wonder what about the Malaysian seen in IMMI


none taken. 

looking at the case in the tracker, the user said that he/she was contacted by *BUPA medical visa services* and not by the CO because of medical report was uploaded by the panel clinic but it was in the wrong format.

So it was most likely not a commencement mail. 

..and the case was updated just now to remove the "CO contact" mark


----------



## SMalhotra

gautamvbaindur said:


> Guys. I just got my grant today 9am ist. My timelines below-
> 
> Lodged - 8th Nov 17
> Co contact for Thai PCC - 23 Jan 18
> Grant - 17 April 18
> IED - 16 Oct 18 (1 year from India PCC)
> 
> No EV as per my knowledge.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations for your big day

Can you please Let us know why DIBP need your Thai PCC. Thank you


----------



## gautamvbaindur

SMalhotra said:


> Congratulations for your big day
> 
> Can you please Let us know why DIBP need your Thai PCC. Thank you


I work in Thailand and was there for 11 months when they asked me to get the PCC

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMalhotra

rockyNW said:


> Received Grant today.


Congratulations for your big day 

Please share your Timeline Details thanks.


----------



## SMalhotra

gautamvbaindur said:


> SMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for your big day
> 
> Can you please Let us know why DIBP need your Thai PCC. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I work in Thailand and was there for 11 months when they asked me to get the PCC
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks heaps for your Instant reply best of luck for your future. Good on you mate.


----------



## debeash

Praveen1112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Gods grace..I have received grant for Myself,Wife and 2 kids just a while ago. I know how much it takes to wait, checking Immi account every morning, waiting for phone call with good news from agent and so on... but one thing for sure, Every one will have their golden email sometime.Just hang on...My special thanks to NB,Andrey and many others in this forum whose guidance and support is fantastic.
> My details:
> 189 PR(261313) for Self, Wife and 2 Kids.
> Points: 65
> Invite: Sep 2017
> Lodged: Oct 12th.
> Medicals: 24th Oct
> Immi commencement email: 6th Dec
> Status till date: received
> As far as I know, No EV(I might have been surely called for a discussion by HR or my boss if they would have got any verification email\call).


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

rockyNW said:


> Received Grant today.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

gautamvbaindur said:


> Guys. I just got my grant today 9am ist. My timelines below-
> 
> Lodged - 8th Nov 17
> Co contact for Thai PCC - 23 Jan 18
> Grant - 17 April 18
> IED - 16 Oct 18 (1 year from India PCC)
> 
> No EV as per my knowledge.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

Hi Guys.

Anyone moving to Melbourne around July / August ?? Pls add me in whatsapp group if any or msg me 1 to 1. Can live in sharing and work on job hunt together..


----------



## haspy123

Hello friends, 
I have a question. My visa lodgement date is 3 oct 2017, immi account shows further assessment. Is it taking long time because my whole 5 yrs salary was in cash and not tax deductible? I have provided RNR letters on company letterhead stating salary in cash , joining letter, increment letters, promotion letter, yearly salary certificates mentioning each month's salary, it returns showing no tax was dedicated. Was that enough ?


----------



## haspy123

Just curious to know if i'll ever get to see my grant or no. Please help


----------



## haspy123

haspy123 said:


> Just curious to know if i'll ever get to see my grant or no. Please help


Just losing hope now.


----------



## Leve

I keep messaging, but no-one is replying...


Can anyone share what the immi commencement email looks like? Do you get it when you are assigned a case officer?

Thanks


----------



## gautamvbaindur

Leve said:


> I keep messaging, but no-one is replying...
> 
> 
> Can anyone share what the immi commencement email looks like? Do you get it when you are assigned a case officer?
> 
> Thanks


It's not necessary. Not everyone gets the mail. There is no particular reason why anyone gets that mail. I didn't get it. I got a co contact after 3 months and then grant after 3 months of co contact.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamvbaindur

haspy123 said:


> Hello friends,
> I have a question. My visa lodgement date is 3 oct 2017, immi account shows further assessment. Is it taking long time because my whole 5 yrs salary was in cash and not tax deductible? I have provided RNR letters on company letterhead stating salary in cash , joining letter, increment letters, promotion letter, yearly salary certificates mentioning each month's salary, it returns showing no tax was dedicated. Was that enough ?


If you have given enough proof of employments, you should be fine. They will contact you if they need any more docs. Till then stay calm

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

[/quote]It's not necessary. Not everyone gets the mail. There is no particular reason why anyone gets that mail. I didn't get it. I got a co contact after 3 months and then grant after 3 months of co contact.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Redmi!


----------



## tanya19850011

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I need your clarification please
> 
> It is mentioned on Homeaffairs website that there are additional 5 points in EOI in skill select if you:
> 1.	study in Australia but you should satisfy Australian study requirement (2 years, 92 weeks)
> 2.	For one year of work in australia (minimum 20 hours a week)
> 
> Please kindly share your experience if you worked 20 hours a week during your study in Australia (cause it is allowed on student visa) and you got additional 5 points for 1 year of work.
> 
> Is it true?
> 
> So basically if you study in Australia like masters for two years and work at the same time 20 hours a week you can claim additional 10 points in your EOI – 5 for study and 5 for work. Correct?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



GUYS !!! can you please respond if you know 

i have heard that it is 38 hours working week in australia and per requirement we must have at least 20 hours a week..

Is here anybody who worked 20 hours a week during study and this one year of experience give you 5 additional points?

Appreciated for your reply guys!


----------



## ngenhit

Happy news for us. Finally, the grant has come through!


I've updated the timeline in the signature!. It would not have been possible to do this on my own without the help from Expat forum and close friends!


----------



## sonamt

Lodged my visa on nov 8 and had co contact for 815 health undertaking for my child on 25 Jan. 

People after these dates are reporting grants! Does that mean I will not receive my grant soon? CO didn't request any other documents besides signing 815 form. 

Please comment. Getting anxious now!

Should I contact my agent for the updates? Will agent seeking status from DIBP help? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saini.amandeep

Hi All..I am creating a whatsapp group to all moving down under in July/Aug timeframe...Syd or Melb...please message me in private if you wish to be a part of this group..cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ngenhit said:


> Happy news for us. Finally, the grant has come through!
> 
> 
> I've updated the timeline in the signature!. It would not have been possible to do this on my own without the help from Expat forum and close friends!


congratulations buddy....


----------



## masterblaster81

Leve said:


> I keep messaging, but no-one is replying...
> 
> 
> Can anyone share what the immi commencement email looks like? Do you get it when you are assigned a case officer?
> 
> Thanks


I applied on 4th October, and never recieved immi commencement email... But suddenly yesterday , CO contacted me for further info requested. 

Regards


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear Seniors. 

I applied on 4th October and since than there was no immi assessment email and no CO contact, until yesterday , CO contacted me and requested some info which included my Medical which I complete on 3rd October, does this mean for last 6.5 months they didn't work on my application. by the way I applied for visa along with my wife and 3 children and their medical is updated except me. 

kindly shed some light on this...

Regards


----------



## Angels58

sonamt said:


> Lodged my visa on nov 8 and had co contact for 815 health undertaking for my child on 25 Jan.
> 
> People after these dates are reporting grants! Does that mean I will not receive my grant soon? CO didn't request any other documents besides signing 815 form.
> 
> Please comment. Getting anxious now!
> 
> Should I contact my agent for the updates? Will agent seeking status from DIBP help?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Dont worry, your grant is like any day now, I can understand the anxiety you must be feeling.

Good luck


----------



## osamapervez

haspy123 said:


> Hello friends,
> I have a question. My visa lodgement date is 3 oct 2017, immi account shows further assessment. Is it taking long time because my whole 5 yrs salary was in cash and not tax deductible? I have provided RNR letters on company letterhead stating salary in cash , joining letter, increment letters, promotion letter, yearly salary certificates mentioning each month's salary, it returns showing no tax was dedicated. Was that enough ?




I have the same kind of thing though i recently had my employment verification but still waiting for grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju

Hi lodged our visa on 3rd November for Plant & Production engineer category& CO contacted on 23rd jan..checked in immitracker someone got the grant yesterday lodging his visa on 10th nov 2017 & CO contacted on 29th jan.so are we missing something???called our agent but they didn’t receive any communication yet.is it normal??


----------



## haspy123

osamapervez said:


> I have the same kind of thing though i recently had my employment verification but still waiting for grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you are also getting salary in cash?


----------



## haspy123

osamapervez said:


> I have the same kind of thing though i recently had my employment verification but still waiting for grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And how was your EV done? Please explain


----------



## osamapervez

haspy123 said:


> And how was your EV done? Please explain




Via call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyNW

SMalhotra said:


> Congratulations for your big day
> 
> Please share your Timeline Details thanks.


Timeline was in my signature. 

Posting the timeline for your reference

263111 | COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER
ACS Submitted : 9th Jan 2017
ACS Outcome +ve: 31st Jan 2017
PTE: 16th Feb 2017 - 10 points
EOI Lodged (189) : 18th February 2017 (65 Points)
VISA Invite (189) : 20th September 2017
VISA Lodged (189) : All Documents
Medicals Done : 29th Oct 2017
Medicals Uploaded by clinic: 7th November 2017 
CO Contact :18th January -Further Proof of employment Form 16
GRANT: 17th April
IED : 6th May 2018


----------



## SMalhotra

ngenhit said:


> Happy news for us. Finally, the grant has come through!
> 
> 
> I've updated the timeline in the signature!. It would not have been possible to do this on my own without the help from Expat forum and close friends!


Congratulations. How to look timeline in the signature. As I want to see your details for more information thank you.


----------



## SMalhotra

rockyNW said:


> SMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for your big day
> 
> Please share your Timeline Details thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline was in my signature.
> 
> Posting the timeline for your reference
> 
> 263111 | COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER
> ACS Submitted : 9th Jan 2017
> ACS Outcome +ve: 31st Jan 2017
> PTE: 16th Feb 2017 - 10 points
> EOI Lodged (189) : 18th February 2017 (65 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 20th September 2017
> VISA Lodged (189) : All Documents
> Medicals Done : 29th Oct 2017
> Medicals Uploaded by clinic: 7th November 2017
> CO Contact :18th January -Further Proof of employment Form 16
> GRANT: 17th April
> IED : 6th May 2018
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## gbedan

ngenhit said:


> Happy news for us. Finally, the grant has come through!
> 
> 
> I've updated the timeline in the signature!. It would not have been possible to do this on my own without the help from Expat forum and close friends!


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

Jiju said:


> Hi lodged our visa on 3rd November for Plant & Production engineer category& CO contacted on 23rd jan..checked in immitracker someone got the grant yesterday lodging his visa on 10th nov 2017 & CO contacted on 29th jan.so are we missing something???called our agent but they didn’t receive any communication yet.is it normal??


yes, it is quite normal, i have seen people getting grant in 6 days and few person waiting for 2 years to get grant, each case is treated individually, we need to stop bothering about other cases and focus on ours only


----------



## debeash

ngenhit said:


> Happy news for us. Finally, the grant has come through!
> 
> 
> I've updated the timeline in the signature!. It would not have been possible to do this on my own without the help from Expat forum and close friends!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

rockyNW said:


> Timeline was in my signature.
> 
> Posting the timeline for your reference
> 
> 263111 | COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER
> ACS Submitted : 9th Jan 2017
> ACS Outcome +ve: 31st Jan 2017
> PTE: 16th Feb 2017 - 10 points
> EOI Lodged (189) : 18th February 2017 (65 Points)
> VISA Invite (189) : 20th September 2017
> VISA Lodged (189) : All Documents
> Medicals Done : 29th Oct 2017
> Medicals Uploaded by clinic: 7th November 2017
> CO Contact :18th January -Further Proof of employment Form 16
> GRANT: 17th April
> IED : 6th May 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

Hi Guys 

Just one thing disturbs me and if someone can give me a solution I would be very happy.

Actually I applied for Subclass 189 under the Electronics Engineering skillset and got my 1st CO contact asking for Birth Certificate and to send the PTE score online through the PTE account. I also did a 1 year Masters degree in Project Management from Melbourne. Now I don't work as a Electronics Engineer anymore neither do I work in the Engineering industry as such.
My current job is more to do as an IT Project Manager and Business Analyst.
I have disclosed this info in one of the forms to DIBP. Do you think that change in job roles will be an impediment for me to achieve my dream desire.
Kindly share your opinion/experience.
Thank you


----------



## jithooos

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just one thing disturbs me and if someone can give me a solution I would be very happy.
> 
> Actually I applied for Subclass 189 under the Electronics Engineering skillset and got my 1st CO contact asking for Birth Certificate and to send the PTE score online through the PTE account. I also did a 1 year Masters degree in Project Management from Melbourne. Now I don't work as a Electronics Engineer anymore neither do I work in the Engineering industry as such.
> My current job is more to do as an IT Project Manager and Business Analyst.
> I have disclosed this info in one of the forms to DIBP. Do you think that change in job roles will be an impediment for me to achieve my dream desire.
> Kindly share your opinion/experience.
> Thank you




DIBP will only be interested in the roles for which you have claimed points. Once you have lodged your your visa, you are not bound to continue in same job/trade. You can even quit your job and wait for visa grant. 

They will only verify the time period for which you have claimed points and the assessment letter from recognised authority. 

This is my understanding 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivian0409

juan buij said:


> Dear all, I received invitation to lodge my visa 189 application. I discovered that there is a high risk to be rejected because my wife is having Hepatitis B positive (not active/no treatment needed). We are living in The Netherlands and she doesnt need to do anything with it untill now.
> We are planning to do A healthe check soon. My wife has the documents of specialist regarding hepatitis B which she will bring to migrant doctor.
> Do you have information/experiences/advises about this?
> Juan


Could I ask your wife's situation please?
Is her HBeAg positive or negative please? 
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just one thing disturbs me and if someone can give me a solution I would be very happy.
> 
> Actually I applied for Subclass 189 under the Electronics Engineering skillset and got my 1st CO contact asking for Birth Certificate and to send the PTE score online through the PTE account. I also did a 1 year Masters degree in Project Management from Melbourne. Now I don't work as a Electronics Engineer anymore neither do I work in the Engineering industry as such.
> My current job is more to do as an IT Project Manager and Business Analyst.
> I have disclosed this info in one of the forms to DIBP. Do you think that change in job roles will be an impediment for me to achieve my dream desire.
> Kindly share your opinion/experience.
> Thank you



i hope you have got a positive skill assessment for your nominated occupation i.e electronics engineer, secondly you have given documents to support claims made in eoi, and your skill assessment, english test score were valid on the day of invitation, 

if those are correct then there is nothing to worry about,

you should be skilled in past 10 years in the nominated occupation, not necessary that you be working in nominated occupation on the day of invite or during processing

just dont hide anything from DIBP,


----------



## haspy123

Had a physical employment verification today. It was more of a technical job interview than a verification.


----------



## ENGINEER291085

haspy123 said:


> Had a physical employment verification today. It was more of a technical job interview than a verification.


Bro when did u apply and did you have any co contact??
Hope your verification went well!!


----------



## SgtRoswell

EOI submitted on July 03, 2017 with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 for 261313, still no clue whats going on, can anybody advise?


----------



## sultan_azam

haspy123 said:


> Had a physical employment verification today. It was more of a technical job interview than a verification.


good luck for next steps


----------



## perfect_devil

SgtRoswell said:


> EOI submitted on July 03, 2017 with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 for 261313, still no clue whats going on, can anybody advise?


Iscah estimates are for July 2019.


----------



## SgtRoswell

What is Iscah estimate?


----------



## haspy123

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Bro when did u apply and did you have any co contact??
> Hope your verification went well!!


Applied 3rd oct 2017 , co contact 15 nov asking for further employment proofs


----------



## vkbaghel

haspy123 said:


> Had a physical employment verification today. It was more of a technical job interview than a verification.


Where are you working now...i mean armenia or india....wondering whether they do physical verification in countries other than Australia...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac

EOI submitted on April 17, 2018 with 70 for 189 and 75 for 190 for 261313. Any chances of getting invited by June?
Iscah estimates looks discouraging 😓


----------



## rampraba

Received the golden email for all 3 of my family members..... Thanks all. The forum helped me a lot.


----------



## abin

Congrats....what's the time line from eoi invitation till visa grant

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rampraba

abin said:


> Congrats....what's the time line from eoi invitation till visa grant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


In My Signature..


----------



## abin

rampraba said:


> In My Signature..


It's not complete...shows till your EA

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pawanpreet_kaur

SMalhotra said:


> Thank you.


Congrats. Mine was on similar timeframes.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

rampraba said:


> Received the golden email for all 3 of my family members..... Thanks all. The forum helped me a lot.


Congrats ram prabha

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

rampraba said:


> Received the golden email for all 3 of my family members..... Thanks all. The forum helped me a lot.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905

rampraba said:


> In My Signature..


Congratulations! 
I am sc189 30-Nov lodger hoping to receiving response, no matter grant or contacts, by 13 days after you .


----------



## AQTLM1905

Hi everybody,

As observed on recent grant trend on myimmitracker, it is funny how grants come to direct case are even taking longer than those who got contacted. I've seen someone got direct grant in about 180+ days while November applicants who got contacted get their grants in less than 160 days. It's clearly the decision to stop picking new cases post 26-Nov-17 started to cause a mess in application queue


----------



## abin

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> As observed on recent grant trend on myimmitracker, it is funny how grants come to direct case are even taking longer than those who got contacted. I've seen someone got direct grant in about 180+ days while November applicants who got contacted get their grants in less than 160 days. It's clearly the decision to stop picking new cases post 26-Nov-17 started to cause a mess in application queue


No grant cases after Nov 27....what's happening??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

abin said:


> No grant cases after Nov 27....what's happening??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Seems they are working on Saturdays too for the past few weeks to clear the backlogs till nov 26 .

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

JIME2017 said:


> Seems they are working on Saturdays too for the past few weeks to clear the backlogs till nov 26 .
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Don't know if it's a part of plan to encourage more regional visas...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rampraba said:


> Received the golden email for all 3 of my family members..... Thanks all. The forum helped me a lot.


congratulations


----------



## AQTLM1905

abin said:


> No grant cases after Nov 27....what's happening??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They've been solving a huge number of backlog applications invited on Aug through Oct 17 so they stopped at one 26-Nov applicant since 22-Feb-18. I can assume that in the next 2 weeks, they'll start picking new application post this date :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajay1558

rampraba said:


> Received the golden email for all 3 of my family members..... Thanks all. The forum helped me a lot.


Congrats Rampraba


----------



## gbedan

rampraba said:


> Received the golden email for all 3 of my family members..... Thanks all. The forum helped me a lot.


Congratulations


----------



## abin

AQTLM1905 said:


> They've been solving a huge number of backlog applications invited on Aug through Oct 17 so they stopped at one 26-Nov applicant since 22-Feb-18. I can assume that in the next 2 weeks, they'll start picking new application post this date :fingerscrossed:


OMG....thought to get invitation was life long....now even VISA too...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

Hello expats, need little help here.
As my physical employment verification happened on 20th april, that time there was a power cut in all city due to storm. The Australian guy asked me to show my work , as my designation is mechanical design engineer. So there was nithing to show as computers were not working. My question is that can they visit my workplace again?


----------



## haspy123

Really worried right now as someone told me that they mostly give NJL after physical verification.


----------



## haspy123

When i was on lunch break they asked every single worker in the workshop abiut me , my work and my timings and they asked how long have i been working here from the oldest worker. They all told right thing but the oldest worker said i hv been working here for like 7-8yrs, but m in this company since January 2012 .is it a problem here?


----------



## sujitswaroop

haspy123 said:


> When i was on lunch break they asked every single worker in the workshop abiut me , my work and my timings and they asked how long have i been working here from the oldest worker. They all told right thing but the oldest worker said i hv been working here for like 7-8yrs, but m in this company since January 2012 .is it a problem here?


Don't worry about what the senior most employee had said, the verification officers know that not everyone else would know your joining date and hence a ball park number is good enough, which is close to your experience with that employer. 

You should have been worried only if the senior most employee mentioned that he has seen you around for only the last year or two. So, don't worry regarding this unless, you feel better when you have something negative to constantly think about.


----------



## nabtex

sujitswaroop said:


> Don't worry about what the senior most employee had said, the verification officers know that not everyone else would know your joining date and hence a ball park number is good enough, which is close to your experience with that employer.
> 
> You should have been worried only if the senior most employee mentioned that he has seen you around for only the last year or two. So, don't worry regarding this unless, you feel better when you have something negative to constantly think about.


Dear Friends,

I wish to change status of my spouse from non-migrating dependent to migrating dependent in my 189 visa application. As per my knowledge i need to file a form 1221 (Notification of changes in circumstances) and upload form 1436 to my immiaccount.

Is it right?

Furthermore, while filling form 1436, it asks for Method of payment. What should i mention to answer this question as i have not paid additional applicant charge yet?

Will the CO send me an invoice to pay additional applicant charge later on?

Please guide me...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

nabtex said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I wish to change status of my spouse from non-migrating dependent to migrating dependent in my 189 visa application. As per my knowledge i need to file a form 1221 (Notification of changes in circumstances) and upload form 1436 to my immiaccount.
> 
> Is it right?
> 
> Furthermore, while filling form 1436, it asks for Method of payment. What should i mention to answer this question as i have not paid additional applicant charge yet?
> 
> Will the CO send me an invoice to pay additional applicant charge later on?
> 
> Please guide me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


Provide form for change in circumstances, I think that is 1022, along with that 1436, case officer will send invoice for payment. You can pay by any method possible

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haspy123

sujitswaroop said:


> Don't worry about what the senior most employee had said, the verification officers know that not everyone else would know your joining date and hence a ball park number is good enough, which is close to your experience with that employer.
> 
> You should have been worried only if the senior most employee mentioned that he has seen you around for only the last year or two. So, don't worry regarding this unless, you feel better when you have something negative to constantly think about.


Thanks for replying bro...do u think they can visit my workplace again ?


----------



## JIME2017

haspy123 said:


> Hello expats, need little help here.
> As my physical employment verification happened on 20th april, that time there was a power cut in all city due to storm. The Australian guy asked me to show my work , as my designation is mechanical design engineer. So there was nithing to show as computers were not working. My question is that can they visit my workplace again?


Do they do physical verifications ob a random basis??

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin

Friends,

I got the grant today for me n my family. Thanks a lot to this forum which helped immensely.

I have a query.. I got the following text on my IMMI Letter, which I do not understand. 

I have been given an IED of a month later, which I certainly cannot make.

Can someone help me comprehend the below?

"The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition."

Regards.


----------



## SMalhotra

awalkin said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got the grant today for me n my family. Thanks a lot to this forum which helped immensely.
> 
> I have a query.. I got the following text on my IMMI Letter, which I do not understand.
> 
> I have been given an IED of a month later, which I certainly cannot make.
> 
> Can someone help me comprehend the below?
> 
> "The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> Regards.


Nice you got your grant on Sunday. Congratulations for your big day. Timeline please. Thanks


----------



## Ismiya

Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April. 
1. Is there any expiry date for pcc? 
2. Is it make any problem in IED?
3. When can we renew it?
Please help me to overcome these things.


----------



## SMalhotra

Ismiya said:


> Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April.
> 1. Is there any expiry date for pcc?
> 2. Is it make any problem in IED?
> 3. When can we renew it?
> Please help me to overcome these things.


If I am not wrong PCC is valid for 1year only. From the date is Issued your until 1year.


----------



## gbedan

awalkin said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got the grant today for me n my family. Thanks a lot to this forum which helped immensely.
> 
> I have a query.. I got the following text on my IMMI Letter, which I do not understand.
> 
> I have been given an IED of a month later, which I certainly cannot make.
> 
> Can someone help me comprehend the below?
> 
> "The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> Regards.


Congratulations. ....


----------



## lingling

Ismiya said:


> Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April.
> 1. Is there any expiry date for pcc?
> 2. Is it make any problem in IED?
> 3. When can we renew it?
> Please help me to overcome these things.


PCC valid for a year.
IED will be 1 year from PCC or medical, whichever is sated earlier.
If need, CO will request for new PCC.


----------



## debeash

awalkin said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got the grant today for me n my family. Thanks a lot to this forum which helped immensely.
> 
> I have a query.. I got the following text on my IMMI Letter, which I do not understand.
> 
> I have been given an IED of a month later, which I certainly cannot make.
> 
> Can someone help me comprehend the below?
> 
> "The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> Regards.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

@Lingling thanks indeed .these question were also in my mind .


----------



## dheerajsharma

Hi Friends,

Got my 190 NSW grant today.
I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.

Primary Applicant-
Travel Document- Passport
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Identity- Adhaar Card
Language Ability- PTE
Character- PCC, Form 80
Skill Assessment- ACS
Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
Others- Form 1221


Spouse(5 Points)-
Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
Language Ability- PTE
RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
Form 1221- Form 1221
Travel Document- Passport
Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets


I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.

Hope this would help you guys.

Best
Dheeraj


----------



## abin

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


It truly helps

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

abin said:


> It truly helps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Can you please guide how you downloaded pf docs??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

abin said:


> Can you please guide how you downloaded pf docs??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You can download it from epfo website 

https://passbook.epfindia.gov.in/MemberPassBook/Login.jsp

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

awalkin said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got the grant today for me n my family. Thanks a lot to this forum which helped immensely.
> 
> I have a query.. I got the following text on my IMMI Letter, which I do not understand.
> 
> I have been given an IED of a month later, which I certainly cannot make.
> 
> Can someone help me comprehend the below?
> 
> "The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> Regards.



congratulations

due to short ied they have given that text, that is a waiver for ied condition


----------



## sultan_azam

Ismiya said:


> Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April.
> 1. Is there any expiry date for pcc?
> 2. Is it make any problem in IED?
> 3. When can we renew it?
> Please help me to overcome these things.


yes, Indian pcc is valid for six months, DIBP considers it for one year

ied is one year from pcc/medicals, whichever is early

you can/should apply for a fresh pcc and use that else ied can be too tight when you get grant


----------



## sultan_azam

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


congratulations, appreciate your kind gesture for helping others...

keep it up mate...


----------



## dheerajsharma

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations, appreciate your kind gesture for helping others...
> 
> keep it up mate...


Thanks Sultan. You are truly an inspiration. Got a lot of help from your posts, will be glad if I am able to help some too.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

Even though we submitted the VISA application the status is still showing invited not changing to received and no mails too. Is there any time frame for the status change ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

sultan_azam said:


> yes, Indian pcc is valid for six months, DIBP considers it for one year
> 
> ied is one year from pcc/medicals, whichever is early
> 
> you can/should apply for a fresh pcc and use that else ied can be too tight when you get grant


Hi, I just received my grant today. Strange that my IED is dated 1 year from my medical completion date n not earlier dated PCC. Perhaps a new rule?


----------



## vkbaghel

lingling said:


> Hi, I just received my grant today. Strange that my IED is dated 1 year from my medical completion date n not earlier dated PCC. Perhaps a new rule?


Congrats...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

lingling said:


> Hi, I just received my grant today. Strange that my IED is dated 1 year from my medical completion date n not earlier dated PCC. Perhaps a new rule?


Congrats lingling


----------



## ajay1558

awalkin said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got the grant today for me n my family. Thanks a lot to this forum which helped immensely.
> 
> I have a query.. I got the following text on my IMMI Letter, which I do not understand.
> 
> I have been given an IED of a month later, which I certainly cannot make.
> 
> Can someone help me comprehend the below?
> 
> "The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition."
> 
> Regards.


Congrats mate


----------



## sultan_azam

lingling said:


> Hi, I just received my grant today. Strange that my IED is dated 1 year from my medical completion date n not earlier dated PCC. Perhaps a new rule?


That is a not a standard rule, but thats the thing in most of cases, even my ied was quite different from pcc/medical date

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul

sultan_azam said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, I have one doubt that I got my pcc in india done on 15th December but I m lodging visa now only. 23rd April.
> 1. Is there any expiry date for pcc?
> 2. Is it make any problem in IED?
> 3. When can we renew it?
> Please help me to overcome these things.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Indian pcc is valid for six months, DIBP considers it for one year
> 
> ied is one year from pcc/medicals, whichever is early
> 
> you can/should apply for a fresh pcc and use that else ied can be too tight when you get grant
Click to expand...

Hi Sultan, Im pretty sure the Indian PCC is valid for 1 year. Mine and my spouse’s was(is). Hence my grant IED is the same as my pcc expiry


----------



## gbedan

dheerajsharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Got my 190 NSW grant today.
> I know this forum is for 189 but wanted to help people for uploading documents.
> Here's the list of documents I uploaded in each category.
> Wanted to post this as soon as I got grant.
> 
> Primary Applicant-
> Travel Document- Passport
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Identity- Adhaar Card
> Language Ability- PTE
> Character- PCC, Form 80
> Skill Assessment- ACS
> Qualifications Overseas- Degree, marksheets
> Work Experience Overseas- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Certificate
> Others- Form 1221
> 
> 
> Spouse(5 Points)-
> Birth or Age- 10th Passing Certificate, Passport, Adhaar
> Language Ability- PTE
> RelationShip- Marriage Certificate, Change of Name Affidevit, Wedding pictures
> Character- PCC, Form 80, Change of Name Affidevit
> Form 1221- Form 1221
> Travel Document- Passport
> Others- ACS Reference Letter, Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Relieving Letter, Payslips, Form 16, Income Tax returns, Bank Statement with Salary highlighted, PF Cerificate
> Others- ACS Skill Assessment, Degree, Marksheets
> 
> 
> I learnt that CO's were asking for PF Proof to some of the cases, So i logged in the govt PF Account and downloaded PF Docs and uploaded in the application on 9th Feb (after 1 month Approx. of lodging the visa)
> There were lot of CO contacts for Spouse Maiden Name PCC, so I played safe by getting Name Change Affidavit from the court.
> 
> Hope this would help you guys.
> 
> Best
> Dheeraj


Congratulations


----------



## SMalhotra

lingling said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Indian pcc is valid for six months, DIBP considers it for one year
> 
> ied is one year from pcc/medicals, whichever is early
> 
> you can/should apply for a fresh pcc and use that else ied can be too tight when you get grant
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just received my grant today. Strange that my IED is dated 1 year from my medical completion date n not earlier dated PCC. Perhaps a new rule?
Click to expand...

Congratulations linling. Please share your Timeline thanks.


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Hasanfiaz said:


> hi.
> I was expecting grant but got 2nd CO contact today requiring U.A.E Police certificate. I went to U.A.E on visit visa five times between 2015 and 2016 and stayed there for a cumulative period of more than a year. The same police certificate was required in the 1st CO contact also. The visas were sponsored to me by my employers and there name is written on visas.
> U.A.E has a policy of not giving PCC to visit visa holders. I wrote n email to UAE embassy Islamabad about PCC and got the reply that they dont issue PCC to visit visa holders. I attached the reply and my visas to immi account as a response to 1st CO contact.
> But now again the same issue. Did anyone faced the same issue? Any recommendation on way out of this situation?
> Thanks.
> 
> Invitation Received: 6th Sep 2017
> Applied for grant: 10th Oct 2017
> 1st CO contact: 28th Nov 2017
> IP: 16th Dec 2017
> 2nd CO conatct: 27th March 2018
> Grant: ?


Went to Dubai and visited police HQ but could not get police certificate because my stay in U.A.E was on visit visa. So my consultant replied to CO via email and didnot press IP button on immi account. Email is long and descriptive with proofs of my visit to U.A.E and visit to Dubai HQ. Is the email enough?
According to my consultant, DIBP will now provide me with a declaration letter. I will have to get it attested by 2 witnesses. And PCC issue will be over then. Anyone else faced similar situation?


----------



## debeash

lingling said:


> Hi, I just received my grant today. Strange that my IED is dated 1 year from my medical completion date n not earlier dated PCC. Perhaps a new rule?


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

SMalhotra said:


> Congratulations linling. Please share your Timeline thanks.


Hi, timeline is in my signature.


----------



## lingling

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


TQ everyone. To those waiting, your day will arrive soon. I had a hard journey before I got my invite so probably God gave me a smoother visa journey.


----------



## mankman

*Got Grant*

Me and my wife and kid got the grant letter today.

Visa Lodged : Nov 22nd 2017
Co Contact : For R&R Letter on company letter head

Grant : 24th April

Cheers
Manish


----------



## austaspirant

mankman said:


> Me and my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 22nd 2017
> Co Contact : For R&R Letter on company letter head
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> Cheers
> Manish


Congrats Manish!


----------



## abin

mankman said:


> Me and my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 22nd 2017
> Co Contact : For R&R Letter on company letter head
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> Cheers
> Manish


Congrats...what's R&R letter...sorry I am really bad with abbreviations 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

abin said:


> Congrats...what's R&R letter...sorry I am really bad with abbreviations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Roles and responsibilities


----------



## abin

austaspirant said:


> Roles and responsibilities


Ok.....thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shiva345

*Recieved Grant*

Recieved grant on 18/4/2018 below is the timeline

233513
Skill assessment -17/11/2016 
EAQuery - 9/12/2016 
Re sent CE and IT docs -30/01/2017
Positive - 02/02/2017

EOI with 65 - 04/03/2017
*8 months wait*
Invited- 04/10/2017

Visa lodged- 10/11/2017

Medicals and India PCC - 15/11/2017

Abroad PCC - 04/12/2017

1st CO Contact- 29/01/2018 asked to resend all pay slips and bank statements soft copies from abroad and India and pte score online

Replied on 20/02/2017

*6 months wait* :fingerscrossed:

Visa Granted- 18/04/2018 

IED- 15/11/2018

Thanks and gud luck to all


----------



## SMalhotra

shiva345 said:


> Recieved grant on 18/4/2018 below is the timeline
> 
> 233513
> Skill assessment -17/11/2016
> EAQuery - 9/12/2016
> Re sent CE and IT docs -30/01/2017
> Positive - 02/02/2017
> 
> EOI with 65 - 04/03/2017
> *8 months wait*
> Invited- 04/10/2017
> 
> Visa lodged- 10/11/2017
> 
> Medicals and India PCC - 15/11/2017
> 
> Abroad PCC - 04/12/2017
> 
> 1st CO Contact- 29/01/2018 asked to resend all pay slips and bank statements soft copies from abroad and India and pte score online
> 
> Replied on 20/02/2017
> 
> *6 months wait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Granted- 18/04/2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IED- 15/11/2018
> 
> Thanks and gud luck to all


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

mankman said:


> Me and my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 22nd 2017
> Co Contact : For R&R Letter on company letter head
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> Cheers
> Manish


congratulations Manish


----------



## sultan_azam

Oldsoul said:


> Hi Sultan, Im pretty sure the Indian PCC is valid for 1 year. Mine and my spouse’s was(is). Hence my grant IED is the same as my pcc expiry


DIBP considers it valid for one year, however I did an RTI last year and got reply from MEA that it is valid for six months,


----------



## sultan_azam

shiva345 said:


> Recieved grant on 18/4/2018 below is the timeline
> 
> 233513
> Skill assessment -17/11/2016
> EAQuery - 9/12/2016
> Re sent CE and IT docs -30/01/2017
> Positive - 02/02/2017
> 
> EOI with 65 - 04/03/2017
> *8 months wait*
> Invited- 04/10/2017
> 
> Visa lodged- 10/11/2017
> 
> Medicals and India PCC - 15/11/2017
> 
> Abroad PCC - 04/12/2017
> 
> 1st CO Contact- 29/01/2018 asked to resend all pay slips and bank statements soft copies from abroad and India and pte score online
> 
> Replied on 20/02/2017
> 
> *6 months wait* :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Visa Granted- 18/04/2018
> 
> IED- 15/11/2018
> 
> Thanks and gud luck to all


congratulations Shiva..


----------



## debeash

mankman said:


> Me and my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 22nd 2017
> Co Contact : For R&R Letter on company letter head
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> Cheers
> Manish


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

shiva345 said:


> Recieved grant on 18/4/2018 below is the timeline
> 
> 233513
> Skill assessment -17/11/2016
> EAQuery - 9/12/2016
> Re sent CE and IT docs -30/01/2017
> Positive - 02/02/2017
> 
> EOI with 65 - 04/03/2017
> *8 months wait*
> Invited- 04/10/2017
> 
> Visa lodged- 10/11/2017
> 
> Medicals and India PCC - 15/11/2017
> 
> Abroad PCC - 04/12/2017
> 
> 1st CO Contact- 29/01/2018 asked to resend all pay slips and bank statements soft copies from abroad and India and pte score online
> 
> Replied on 20/02/2017
> 
> *6 months wait* :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Visa Granted- 18/04/2018
> 
> IED- 15/11/2018
> 
> Thanks and gud luck to all


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## inmarcos.ray

Dear All,

Me, my wife and kid got the grant letter today.

Visa Lodged : Nov 15th 2017
1st Co Contact : Feb 07 2018, for PF document

Grant : 24th April

It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Big thank you from core of my heart.

Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## GUNBUN

inmarcos.ray said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 15th 2017
> 1st Co Contact : Feb 07 2018, for PF document
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Big thank you from core of my heart.
> 
> Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Ray


Congrats to all those who received their grants today....a big day indeed

Nov grants are raining it seems

Hope to see queue moving beyond 26 Nov soon.

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

inmarcos.ray said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 15th 2017
> 1st Co Contact : Feb 07 2018, for PF document
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Big thank you from core of my heart.
> 
> Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Ray


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452

inmarcos.ray said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 15th 2017
> 1st Co Contact : Feb 07 2018, for PF document
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Big thank you from core of my heart.
> 
> Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Ray


Congrats!! What is PF document?


----------



## gbedan

Hi guys, by the grace of God, I and family received our grant letters today. I pray everyone waiting gets good news in due time. 
Please kindly see timeline below.

Visa lodged 14th November 2017

CO contact 7th February for child's certified birthday certificate and spouse's letter of functional English from University. 

Grant 24th April 2018


----------



## SMalhotra

GUNBUN said:


> inmarcos.ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 15th 2017
> 1st Co Contact : Feb 07 2018, for PF document
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Big thank you from core of my heart.
> 
> Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Ray
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those who received their grants today....a big day indeed
> 
> Nov grants are raining it seems
> 
> Hope to see queue moving beyond 26 Nov soon.
> 
> GunBun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are right GunBun nothing happing after 26Nov2017 . Feel good if queue moving beyond 26 Nov soon.😊


----------



## Ismiya

Can u please tell whether we have to submit bank statement for all employed year? Or only one or two year is enough? Also I have same doubt for Payslips? Please can anyone clear my doubts?


----------



## letsgotoaussie

Hi

How does the CO react if you mark your current experience as not relevant in EOI/VISA filing even if it has been assessed positive by ACS?(marking the current job not relevant doesn't impact my points as I have been here only for 6 months)
Anyone who has been in such a situation pls share your experience.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## inmarcos.ray

Its called as Provident Fund Document for India Employment.


----------



## inmarcos.ray

Dear All,

Whats the next steps after receiving the grant? Kindly share..

Regards
Ray


----------



## sultan_azam

Ismiya said:


> Can u please tell whether we have to submit bank statement for all employed year? Or only one or two year is enough? Also I have same doubt for Payslips? Please can anyone clear my doubts?


we need to give bank statement corresponding to the salary slips we have given, 

salary slips need to be given for employment where we are claiming experience points, 1 per 4/6 months is enough to show continuous employment


----------



## sultan_azam

gbedan said:


> Hi guys, by the grace of God, I and family received our grant letters today. I pray everyone waiting gets good news in due time.
> Please kindly see timeline below.
> 
> Visa lodged 14th November 2017
> 
> CO contact 7th February for child's certified birthday certificate and spouse's letter of functional English from University.
> 
> Grant 24th April 2018


congratulations mate...


----------



## austaspirant

inmarcos.ray said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Whats the next steps after receiving the grant? Kindly share..
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Please refer this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html thread, it will give you a good idea for the next steps.


----------



## sultan_azam

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> How does the CO react if you mark your current experience as not relevant in EOI/VISA filing even if it has been assessed positive by ACS?(marking the current job not relevant doesn't impact my points as I have been here only for 6 months)
> Anyone who has been in such a situation pls share your experience.
> Thanks in advance!


while filling eoi, it is applicant's wish whether or not to claim experience points for an employment, it is not mandatory to claim points for whatsoever experience has been marked positive by ACS

you can mark the current experience as not relevant if you wish so, also if it isnt making any significant impact on points score in eoi


----------



## ajay1558

inmarcos.ray said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 15th 2017
> 1st Co Contact : Feb 07 2018, for PF document
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Big thank you from core of my heart.
> 
> Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Ray


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

mankman said:


> Me and my wife and kid got the grant letter today.
> 
> Visa Lodged : Nov 22nd 2017
> Co Contact : For R&R Letter on company letter head
> 
> Grant : 24th April
> 
> Cheers
> Manish


Congrats


----------



## ajay1558

shiva345 said:


> Recieved grant on 18/4/2018 below is the timeline
> 
> 233513
> Skill assessment -17/11/2016
> EAQuery - 9/12/2016
> Re sent CE and IT docs -30/01/2017
> Positive - 02/02/2017
> 
> EOI with 65 - 04/03/2017
> *8 months wait*
> Invited- 04/10/2017
> 
> Visa lodged- 10/11/2017
> 
> Medicals and India PCC - 15/11/2017
> 
> Abroad PCC - 04/12/2017
> 
> 1st CO Contact- 29/01/2018 asked to resend all pay slips and bank statements soft copies from abroad and India and pte score online
> 
> Replied on 20/02/2017
> 
> *6 months wait* :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Visa Granted- 18/04/2018
> 
> IED- 15/11/2018
> 
> Thanks and gud luck to all



Congrats


----------



## Ismiya

Thank u so much for ur kind response


sultan_azam said:


> Ismiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can u please tell whether we have to submit bank statement for all employed year? Or only one or two year is enough? Also I have same doubt for Payslips? Please can anyone clear my doubts?
> 
> 
> 
> we need to give bank statement corresponding to the salary slips we have given,
> 
> salary slips need to be given for employment where we are claiming experience points, 1 per 4/6 months is enough to show continuous employment
Click to expand...


----------



## letsgotoaussie

sultan_azam said:


> while filling eoi, it is applicant's wish whether or not to claim experience points for an employment, it is not mandatory to claim points for whatsoever experience has been marked positive by ACS
> 
> you can mark the current experience as not relevant if you wish so, also if it isnt making any significant impact on points score in eoi


I am sorry I am questioning you back..are you sure about this?


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992

Hi Everyone

Very happy to let you know that I received the golden email today morning. It was more than 6 months that I had to wait for the mail to come. I just hope that all of you succeed in this path.

Please see the below timeline
Skill Assessment Clearance - 6th March 2017
PTE scores - 31st August 2017
Invitation to Apply - 18th Oct 2017
PR Lodged - 13th Nov 2017
CO contact - 6th Feb 2018 (For Birth Certificates and sending PTE scores online)
Grant - 24th Apr 2018

I wish you all the best on this journey.

Best regards
Rahul


----------



## debeash

gbedan said:


> Hi guys, by the grace of God, I and family received our grant letters today. I pray everyone waiting gets good news in due time.
> Please kindly see timeline below.
> 
> Visa lodged 14th November 2017
> 
> CO contact 7th February for child's certified birthday certificate and spouse's letter of functional English from University.
> 
> Grant 24th April 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Very happy to let you know that I received the golden email today morning. It was more than 6 months that I had to wait for the mail to come. I just hope that all of you succeed in this path.
> 
> Please see the below timeline
> Skill Assessment Clearance - 6th March 2017
> PTE scores - 31st August 2017
> Invitation to Apply - 18th Oct 2017
> PR Lodged - 13th Nov 2017
> CO contact - 6th Feb 2018 (For Birth Certificates and sending PTE scores online)
> Grant - 24th Apr 2018
> 
> I wish you all the best on this journey.
> 
> Best regards
> Rahul


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

Today is holiday in Australia, so plz don't expect any grant today 😞


----------



## GUNBUN

SMR1 said:


> Today is holiday in Australia, so plz don't expect any grant today 😞


1 grant already posted 2hrs ago in immitracker.

I think, these days they are taking grant process seriously...

GunBun.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## midhun1989

Hi,

When can we expect DIBP to start processing of application lodged after 26th November 2017. The allocation dates were supposed to be updated in early April as per the information provided in the website. But there is no update till now. Does anyone have any information?


----------



## huunhon

I got CO contact for 2nd VAC yesterday and I paid immediately after that. So does this mean that DIBP finished checking my documents or there can be a rejection at this stage? And how long does it take these days to get the VISA after paying for VAC2?


----------



## austaspirant

huunhon said:


> I got CO contact for 2nd VAC yesterday and I paid immediately after that. So does this mean that DIBP finished checking my documents or there can be a rejection at this stage? And how long does it take these days to get the VISA after paying for VAC2?


As per my knowledge, DIBP doesn't ask VAC2 payment in case of rejection.

Hopefully, you will get the visa within 5 to 10 days.


----------



## amarsandhu

Hi seniors,

I m going to lodge 189 visa with 5 extra patrner points. My wife's acs is positive.
How many chances that CO will re-verify my wife's roles and responsibilities for the company? She is not working now. Which way they opt for verifying employment.

How much percent possibilty that they scrtunize secondary applicant docs?


----------



## JBBB

Hello all, can anyone please provide guidance here:
if medical is about to expire during waiting period (before visa grant), is it suggested/allowed to proactively get a medical done again or do we need to wait for CO to ask for it?


----------



## sultan_azam

letsgotoaussie said:


> I am sorry I am questioning you back..are you sure about this?


Yes

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rahul.ramchandani1992 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Very happy to let you know that I received the golden email today morning. It was more than 6 months that I had to wait for the mail to come. I just hope that all of you succeed in this path.
> 
> Please see the below timeline
> Skill Assessment Clearance - 6th March 2017
> PTE scores - 31st August 2017
> Invitation to Apply - 18th Oct 2017
> PR Lodged - 13th Nov 2017
> CO contact - 6th Feb 2018 (For Birth Certificates and sending PTE scores online)
> Grant - 24th Apr 2018
> 
> I wish you all the best on this journey.
> 
> Best regards
> Rahul


Congratulations, enjoy the moment

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie

I want to claim for partner points and have recieved +ve assessment for my wife.

She has 8 years 2 months of relevant experience.

Now my query is we had submitted SD's for all jobs and for past two jobs they can easily verify but for current job I dnt want her company to know that we have such a plan of moving out of country...how should we proceed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sultan_azam

letsgotoaussie said:


> I want to claim for partner points and have recieved +ve assessment for my wife.
> 
> She has 8 years 2 months of relevant experience.
> 
> Now my query is we had submitted SD's for all jobs and for past two jobs they can easily verify but for current job I dnt want her company to know that we have such a plan of moving out of country...how should we proceed.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


just give the experience document for past 2 companies and not the current one along with skill assessment report of spouse and other documents (salary slip, corresponding bank statement, income tax document, pf documents etc)


----------



## sultan_azam

amarsandhu said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I m going to lodge 189 visa with 5 extra patrner points. My wife's acs is positive.
> How many chances that CO will re-verify my wife's roles and responsibilities for the company? She is not working now. Which way they opt for verifying employment.
> 
> How much percent possibilty that they scrtunize secondary applicant docs?


telling percent is difficult, it varies

however, you can mention in form 80 and other documents that last she worked in that organization till dd.mm.yy

it is not required that she should be working till visa application is processed


----------



## sultan_azam

huunhon said:


> I got CO contact for 2nd VAC yesterday and I paid immediately after that. So does this mean that DIBP finished checking my documents or there can be a rejection at this stage? And how long does it take these days to get the VISA after paying for VAC2?


there was no rejection in any of the vac2 cases i have seen till date, be positive


----------



## amarsandhu

sultan_azam said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi seniors,
> 
> I m going to lodge 189 visa with 5 extra patrner points. My wife's acs is positive.
> How many chances that CO will re-verify my wife's roles and responsibilities for the company? She is not working now. Which way they opt for verifying employment.
> 
> How much percent possibilty that they scrtunize secondary applicant docs?
> 
> 
> 
> telling percent is difficult, it varies
> 
> however, you can mention in form 80 and other documents that last she worked in that organization till dd.mm.yy
> 
> it is not required that she should be working till visa application is processed
Click to expand...

Is it possible that they will do physical verification or telephonic from the company? Or they dont put much stress on secondary aplicnts?


----------



## SMR1

Good morning guys . 
Yesterday Zero grant 
Today 02 garnets so far ... on immitracker
Good luck all of you


----------



## rejo1183

SMR1 said:


> Good morning guys .
> Yesterday Zero grant
> Today 02 garnets so far ... on immitracker
> Good luck all of you


- 25th was a public holiday in australia, so this is expected...not to worry


----------



## rejo1183

JBBB said:


> Hello all, can anyone please provide guidance here:
> if medical is about to expire during waiting period (before visa grant), is it suggested/allowed to proactively get a medical done again or do we need to wait for CO to ask for it?


I too have the same question...when did you lodge ur PR


----------



## sultan_azam

amarsandhu said:


> Is it possible that they will do physical verification or telephonic from the company? Or they dont put much stress on secondary aplicnts?


So far I haven't seen extreme verification done for secondary applicants

Please don't mind, if there is something which can lead to trouble then rectify it before applying visa

If your fear is a normal one and all things are good then don't worry, go ahead

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMoose

Looks like there is long wait ahead.


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Polio Vaccination Certificate*

Dear All

Please help

CO requested Polio Vaccination Certificate for my wife

How can i provide this document from Saudi Arabia

BTW my wife took this vaccine when she wad child and we have vaccine card


Thanks


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear All, 

I applied for visa on 4th October and HR got employment verification call 23rd April. Over the phone Hr manager verified me working in the organization but asked to email him for further details , as he was busy in a meeting. But yet he has not received email for verification. I want to know is email sent by Case Officer or by Member of Australian High Commission. 

note; I have already provided , bank statement, tax document and payslip of my job.

Regards.


----------



## abhikatare

Hi Friends
This is ABHIJIT KATARE from India. I got to know about this forum from one of my contacts in Australia. I've completed Bcom in Accounts and MMS in Finance and working in MBO / BPO for hedge funds. I tried searching for my job profile while doing skills assessment but could not find any relevant jobs. Can anyone guide me under what category can I apply for 189 visa considering the fact that I work in collateral management and cash settlement activities that are part of financial operations?


----------



## buntygwt

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for visa on 4th October and HR got employment verification call 23rd April. Over the phone Hr manager verified me working in the organization but asked to email him for further details , as he was busy in a meeting. But yet he has not received email for verification. I want to know is email sent by Case Officer or by Member of Australian High Commission.
> 
> note; I have already provided , bank statement, tax document and payslip of my job.
> 
> Regards.


it will be from your local Australian Embassy (AHC)

good luck.


----------



## austaspirant

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for visa on 4th October and HR got employment verification call 23rd April. Over the phone Hr manager verified me working in the organization but asked to email him for further details , as he was busy in a meeting. But yet he has not received email for verification. I want to know is email sent by Case Officer or by Member of Australian High Commission.
> 
> note; I have already provided , bank statement, tax document and payslip of my job.
> 
> Regards.


Did you also provide the RnR on company letter heads?


----------



## masterblaster81

austaspirant said:


> Did you also provide the RnR on company letter heads?


well amazingly HR received verification email just which has been responded. 

I provided reference letter, payslip , tax docs and bank statments, when visa was lodged. 

Regards


----------



## gauraveca

Is there any hopes for people with a 65 score (ANZCO 261313)? 
I filed my EOI in early October 2017 and still waiting for an invite.


----------



## pkk0574

masterblaster81 said:


> well amazingly HR received verification email just which has been responded.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided reference letter, payslip , tax docs and bank statments, when visa was lodged.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




What is the email id from where your HR received the verification email?

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cairnz

VISA GRANT

All praises to GOD.
Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
Timeline follows...
Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...

Electronics Engineer 

189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
EV: 22 March 2018
Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)

During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
Toughest time in life...
Thought of NJL...
Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...

Thanks & god bless u all...
🙏


----------



## hunterr

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


Congrats bro. You have won the battle and this is a tight slap on the face of your employer.


----------



## JBBB

rejo1183 said:


> I too have the same question...when did you lodge ur PR


sep17

would appreciate if someone can provide inputs based on their knowledge/experience please?


----------



## JBBB

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


congratulations


----------



## abin

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


Congrats...god really helped you ...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhikatare

Hi Friends
This is ABHIJIT KATARE from India. I got to know about this forum from one of my contacts in Australia. I've completed Bcom in Accounts and MMS in Finance and working in MBO / BPO for hedge funds. I tried searching for my job profile while doing skills assessment but could not find any relevant jobs. Can anyone guide me under what category can I apply for 189 visa considering the fact that I work in collateral management and cash settlement activities that are part of financial operations?


----------



## ngenhit

JBBB said:


> sep17
> 
> would appreciate if someone can provide inputs based on their knowledge/experience please?


You cannot raise a medical test request while your visa is being processed (the questionnaire which is asked before you raise the request would inform you so).


So, you will have to wait for your CO to ask you/others for the medicals.


----------



## JBBB

ngenhit said:


> You cannot raise a medical test request while your visa is being processed (the questionnaire which is asked before you raise the request would inform you so).
> 
> 
> So, you will have to wait for your CO to ask you/others for the medicals.


thank you for the response


----------



## saurabhpluto

In the scenario that I get ITA!

I want to understand in case my wife concieves and we are unable to provide her medicals. Does Co asks for other documents that includes pcc and my medical?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> In the scenario that I get ITA!
> 
> I want to understand in case my wife concieves and we are unable to provide her medicals. Does Co asks for other documents that includes pcc and my medical?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Generally the CO puts the entire application on hold, but he may request that PCC and medicals be provided from other applicants 

Moreover, most members like to submit a complete application which includes the medicals and PCC for all applicants, so why you are hesitant to provide a PCC and medical for yourself I fail to understand 

Cheers


----------



## saurabhpluto

Just for the initial entry date. If I provide a PCC now ied will be calculated from this date. However if I provide the document once the baby is delivered, then ied would be later. Correct me if I am wrong


newbienz said:


> Generally the CO puts the entire application on hold, but he may request that PCC and medicals be provided from other applicants
> 
> Moreover, most members like to submit a complete application which includes the medicals and PCC for all applicants, so why you are hesitant to provide a PCC and medical for yourself I fail to understand
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


Great !
Congrts what is NJL.??


----------



## NB

saurabhpluto said:


> Just for the initial entry date. If I provide a PCC now ied will be calculated from this date. However if I provide the document once the baby is delivered, then ied would be later. Correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


IED depends on a lot of factors in which PCC is only one of them

Most members don’t think so much as you are thinking as their primary objective is to get the grant in the quickest possible time

If you want to possibly delay your grant for the sake of a longer IED, it’s your choice


Cheers


----------



## Suzumiya

Hi Expat forumers,

I wrongly attached my resume on "work experience- australian, evidence of" I did not work on australia nor claiming any points for this.

to mitigate tbe damage i've done, i attached a note for the CO basically saying that it was an honest mistake and to disregard it

should i be worried? (i am really worried though)


----------



## saurabhpluto

Having a family we should see everything rather than only grant. I will have to see whether the new born can travel before ied. Just be polite in responding to people on public forum.


newbienz said:


> IED depends on a lot of factors in which PCC is only one of them
> 
> Most members don’t think so much as you are thinking as their primary objective is to get the grant in the quickest possible time
> 
> If you want to possibly delay your grant for the sake of a longer IED, it’s your choice
> 
> 
> Cheers


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Polio Vaccination Certificate*

Dear All

Please help

CO requested Polio Vaccination Certificate for my wife

How can i provide this document from Saudi Arabia

BTW my wife took this vaccine when she wad child and we have vaccine card


Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please help
> 
> CO requested Polio Vaccination Certificate for my wife
> 
> How can i provide this document from Saudi Arabia
> 
> BTW my wife took this vaccine when she wad child and we have vaccine card
> 
> 
> Thanks


I think someone in forum must have went through this situation who can guide you exactly on how to get the certificate

meanwhile upload the vaccine card you have and try to get that certificate


----------



## sultan_azam

Suzumiya said:


> Hi Expat forumers,
> 
> I wrongly attached my resume on "work experience- australian, evidence of" I did not work on australia nor claiming any points for this.
> 
> to mitigate tbe damage i've done, i attached a note for the CO basically saying that it was an honest mistake and to disregard it
> 
> should i be worried? (i am really worried though)


i think the co will take this as an inadvertent mistake 

you have already added the note regarding the mistake, but where did you attached this note ??


----------



## sultan_azam

saurabhpluto said:


> Just for the initial entry date. If I provide a PCC now ied will be calculated from this date. However if I provide the document once the baby is delivered, then ied would be later. Correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


i think ied will be calculated on pcc/medials whichever is earlier

i assume you have already gone through visa health check, if yes then giving pcc now or after baby delivery wont make any difference


----------



## sultan_azam

saurabhpluto said:


> In the scenario that I get ITA!
> 
> I want to understand in case my wife concieves and we are unable to provide her medicals. Does Co asks for other documents that includes pcc and my medical?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


we had a similar case, we were asked to submit pcc, nothing was said about doing medicals

we did medicals after baby was delivered loooong after submission of visa application and pcc


----------



## sultan_azam

Cairnz said:


> VISA GRANT
> 
> All praises to GOD.
> Today we received grant for me, wife & son.
> Timeline follows...
> Thanks to each & every good hearts in this forum for the help whenever needed... continue the same...
> 
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 189 Visa Lodge: 17 Oct 2017
> EV: 22 March 2018
> Grant: 26 April 2018 (191 days)
> 
> During EV, company terminated me and not replaid to the verification email.
> Toughest time in life...
> Thought of NJL...
> Updated DIBP abt the situation & grant came as a surprise...
> 
> Thanks & god bless u all...
> 🙏


congratulation for the visa, you had a tough time

not companies but there are some persons with sadist mindset who doesnt wants others to prosper, sick of such persons


----------



## sultan_azam

gauraveca said:


> Is there any hopes for people with a 65 score (ANZCO 261313)?
> I filed my EOI in early October 2017 and still waiting for an invite.


I think no chance until number of invite per round touches 2500-3000 figure


----------



## andreyx108b

SMR1 said:


> Good morning guys .
> Yesterday Zero grant
> Today 02 garnets so far ... on immitracker
> Good luck all of you




I think it will get quieter from may till july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for visa on 4th October and HR got employment verification call 23rd April. Over the phone Hr manager verified me working in the organization but asked to email him for further details , as he was busy in a meeting. But yet he has not received email for verification. I want to know is email sent by Case Officer or by Member of Australian High Commission.
> 
> note; I have already provided , bank statement, tax document and payslip of my job.
> 
> Regards.


it may be that they were satisfied with the verification and may not proceed further wrt verification


----------



## smaikap

andreyx108b said:


> I think it will get quieter from may till july
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!!! What's going to happen to guys Lodged in December and Jan!!!!!???? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

smaikap said:


> Damn!!! What's going to happen to guys Lodged in December and Jan!!!!!????
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Its a standard period when DHA goes quiet ... well, it was usual in the past three years



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> it may be that they were satisfied with the verification and may not proceed further wrt verification




Agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

smaikap said:


> Damn!!! What's going to happen to guys Lodged in December and Jan!!!!!????
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


it is not the first time, this has been the trend for past 3-4 years at least


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks mate


----------



## Suzumiya

sultan_azam said:


> i think the co will take this as an inadvertent mistake
> 
> you have already added the note regarding the mistake, but where did you attached this note ??


Hi sultan_azam thanks for the reply
I put on other documents


----------



## abin

sultan_azam said:


> it is not the first time, this has been the trend for past 3-4 years at least


So no grants for in May,June and July ??? Thought to get invitation was tough now this us even more worse...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Few grants, comparetively lesser than other months when it rained grants in the morning

Relax mate, having the grant will open another box, plan for that


abin said:


> So no grants for in May,June and July ??? Thought to get invitation was tough now this us even more worse...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

sultan_azam said:


> Few grants, comparetively lesser than other months when it rained grants in the morning
> 
> Relax mate, having the grant will open another box, plan for that
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah...very long term plans...Hmmm...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung

andreyx108b said:


> Its a standard period when DHA goes quiet ... well, it was usual in the past three years
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How about 190 grants? 

Will it going to be freeze until July 2018?



Many thanks.


----------



## EAU2452

sultan_azam said:


> Few grants, comparetively lesser than other months when it rained grants in the morning
> 
> Relax mate, having the grant will open another box, plan for that
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


But in the previous years they were not issuing 300 invites per rounds. Thus, I think they should be faster in issuing visas, because the number of applications reduced by at least 70%. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## abin

EAU2452 said:


> But in the previous years they were not issuing 300 invites per rounds. Thus, I think they should be faster in issuing visas, because the number of applications reduced by at least 70%. Correct me if I'm wrong


Seems like because of previous huge number of invitations given there is a backlog for VISA grants...bad luck

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sawtinnmaung said:


> How about 190 grants?
> 
> Will it going to be freeze until July 2018?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.


the attached image speaks better than i can

based on data available at immitracker


----------



## sultan_azam

EAU2452 said:


> But in the previous years they were not issuing 300 invites per rounds. Thus, I think they should be faster in issuing visas, because the number of applications reduced by at least 70%. Correct me if I'm wrong


it is good to be positive, lets see what lies in future


----------



## osamapervez

Its been 18 days to my employment verification. Lodged 23 OCT with CO contact on 20 DEC. 
Can anybody shed some light when can i expect grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

osamapervez said:


> Its been 18 days to my employment verification. Lodged 23 OCT with CO contact on 20 DEC.
> Can anybody shed some light when can i expect grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think it may take a month more, embassy will update DIBP regarding verification and then they will take further action


----------



## Leve

Hi all, I submitted my visa in December. Any guesses from the experts on when the DIBP will get round to December visa submissions? Thanks!


----------



## osamapervez

sultan_azam said:


> i think it may take a month more, embassy will update DIBP regarding verification and then they will take further action




Any idea which cases are currently being dealt of EV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

sultan_azam said:


> it is not the first time, this has been the trend for past 3-4 years at least


So, we should expect 'Estimated Processing Time' in ImmiAccount to go up from currently '8 to 11 months' to something in the range of at least 2 + months for both ends.

Has that happened in the past years? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surjeet1289

Hello Everyone,

Have anyone done ACS twice in the different category?

Appreciate prompt response.

Thanks


----------



## perfect_devil

smaikap said:


> So, we should expect 'Estimated Processing Time' in ImmiAccount to go up from currently '8 to 11 months' to something in the range of at least 2 + months for both ends.
> 
> Has that happened in the past years?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Has it happened earlier that the cases were not picked up for processing for more than 5 months. I don't think so. 
Things are different this time. Nobody can predict that. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## andreyx108b

smaikap said:


> So, we should expect 'Estimated Processing Time' in ImmiAccount to go up from currently '8 to 11 months' to something in the range of at least 2 + months for both ends.
> 
> Has that happened in the past years?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




I dont think it will go up. 

Those estimates are quite irrelevant to the reality... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

Hi All,
Hope everyone is going good. I applied on 27th November 2017 with 70 points onshore. My wife being primary applicant and i am secondary. She also claims partner point. I have uploaded everything but i have a question that i only uploaded our tertiary qualification transcripts and certificates. We didnt upload primary and secondary school. Are they mandatory shall i upload them? 
Anyone has the same case and has been granted ?


----------



## kinnu369

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Hi All,
> Hope everyone is going good. I applied on 27th November 2017 with 70 points onshore. My wife being primary applicant and i am secondary. She also claims partner point. I have uploaded everything but i have a question that i only uploaded our tertiary qualification transcripts and certificates. We didnt upload primary and secondary school. Are they mandatory shall i upload them?
> Anyone has the same case and has been granted ?


Yes they are mandatory. Your matriculation (Tenth class) and Higher secondary certificate should be uploaded. Do it ASAP. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

Shall i also upload their transcripts ?


----------



## sultan_azam

smaikap said:


> So, we should expect 'Estimated Processing Time' in ImmiAccount to go up from currently '8 to 11 months' to something in the range of at least 2 + months for both ends.
> 
> Has that happened in the past years?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The timelines prevailing right now are the maximum i have seen, i assume it wont increase further

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Those are not required

However, Indian applicants provide matriculation certificate as date of birth proof

I and mannnnnyyy others havnt uploaded any other documents for primary and secondary education and got grant without trouble


Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Hi All,
> Hope everyone is going good. I applied on 27th November 2017 with 70 points onshore. My wife being primary applicant and i am secondary. She also claims partner point. I have uploaded everything but i have a question that i only uploaded our tertiary qualification transcripts and certificates. We didnt upload primary and secondary school. Are they mandatory shall i upload them?
> Anyone has the same case and has been granted ?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

andreyx108b said:


> Its a standard period when DHA goes quiet ... well, it was usual in the past three years
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Guys! Thanks for the heads-up. When looking at Immi Tracker (189) it really feels that things have come to a stop (or near stop situation, as no grants have been reported this morning 30th April yet and 28th also being too lean).

I made a quick comparison in Immitracker to see the trend in grant from 2014 onwards based on month(that are of interest). I must say it does not paint a bleak picture though for those hoping for the grant in May - Jul. 

You can look at the attachment and infer from it.


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

Why they are not updating the processing allocation dates as of yet. Its going to be start of May tomorrow.


----------



## mohdjahangir

Hello Everyone

I am seeking a clarification on "Different spellings of Name" in the documentation for the visa. Here is my situation.

All my academic, work and official documentation have my name as "Mohd Jahangir" but last year during passport renewal, passport officials have changed my name to "Mohammad Jahangir". 

They cited that Indian Ministry of external affairs has asked to write full name and not abbreviated name. 


Should I submit an affidavit from the court or public notary? I am yet to get CO.

If yes then,

Should I get an affidavit from Court for the different spelling of the name?
Will affidavit from public Notary sufficient or Court order is needed?
What is the process of getting such certificate?

Visa Lodged: 13th March 2018 in 189 stream (261312)

Please help.


----------



## andreyx108b

sujitswaroop said:


> Hey Guys! Thanks for the heads-up. When looking at Immi Tracker (189) it really feels that things have come to a stop (or near stop situation, as no grants have been reported this morning 30th April yet and 28th also being too lean).
> 
> 
> 
> I made a quick comparison in Immitracker to see the trend in grant from 2014 onwards based on month(that are of interest). I must say it does not paint a bleak picture though for those hoping for the grant in May - Jul.
> 
> 
> 
> You can look at the attachment and infer from it.




I would agree with you - 100%, grants will still be issued (and there will be no delay mails most likely this year) . Immitracker data has about 7-10% of all cases, it gives a trend, but jot seeing grant does not mean it has not been issued on that particular day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mohdjahangir said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am seeking a clarification on "Different spellings of Name" in the documentation for the visa. Here is my situation.
> 
> All my academic, work and official documentation have my name as "Mohd Jahangir" but last year during passport renewal, passport officials have changed my name to "Mohammad Jahangir".
> 
> They cited that Indian Ministry of external affairs has asked to write full name and not abbreviated name.
> 
> 
> Should I submit an affidavit from the court or public notary? I am yet to get CO.
> 
> If yes then,
> 
> Should I get an affidavit from Court for the different spelling of the name?
> Will affidavit from public Notary sufficient or Court order is needed?
> What is the process of getting such certificate?
> 
> Visa Lodged: 13th March 2018 in 189 stream (261312)
> 
> Please help.


your latest passport with "Mohammad" has detail of old passport number which has "Mohd", i think they can co-relate with that

meanwhile search for the circular which states to do this name enlargement, if not file an RTI and use that in case DIBP seeks clarification


----------



## RajSubrm589

Hi Guys, 

Me & wife finally received the golden email today morning. On the way to work my agent finally gave us the much-awaited news and we really couldn't believe our ears. It was an ecstatic moment for us both as we've been waiting for a really long time. This forum provided lots of useful tips and advice but more than that it kept our hopes alive for nearly seven long months!

Here's our timeline:

Both me and my wife studied in the same field and work in the same field(IT). 
ANZSCO CODE: 261312(Developer Programmer)
Age: 30 points
Education Qualification - 15
ACS For me & Wife: Feb 2017 - Positive assessment - 5 points
4 Years for both of us(my wife was the primary applicant and she had around 6 years of total experience, of which ACS accepted 4 years) 
PTE - A - Mar 15th 2017 - First Attempt - Less than 65 in speaking section, rest all above 79+
PTE - A - Mar 23rd 2017 - Second Attempt - Less than 50 in speaking, rest all above 79+
IELTS - Apr 21 2017 - Second Attempt - L - 9, S - 7.5, R - 8.5, W - 7(10 points)
Spouse - 5 points
EOI - May 09 2017 - 65 points

long waiting period till my wife got additional five points for work experience when she completed seven years - 
So work experience became 10 points - which gave us 70 points(enough to be invited in Oct 2017)

Invite Received - 18 Oct 2017
Visa Fees paid - 6 Nov 2017
Documents uploaded - 28 Nov 2017
PCC Done - 10 Mar 2018
Medicals Done - 15 Feb 2018
Form 80 & Form 1221 - 10 Mar 2018 
No CO contact and no immi assessment mail. We thought our application was forgotten until...
Visa Grant - 30 Apr 2018(Direct!!!)

The documents we uploadedboth me and wife)
Bank Statements - Our salary account is our base bank accounts and we submitted all statements from the account opening date to current date. 
Payslips - for all years and months of work experience. 
Tax Returns - for all years of work experience
Current company Offer Letter
ACS Assessment
IELTS Result
Reference Letter - for all companies we worked for in past
SD from colleague - for current company(as they don't provide RnR) - notarized
Passport - notarized
Marriage certificate 
Birth Certificate 
PCC 
Medicals
Form 80 
Form 1221
Educational Certificates - all notarized
1) Consolidated Mark sheet
2) Semester wise mark sheet - all years
3) Degree certificate
4) Provisional certificate


----------



## sujitswaroop

RajSubrm589 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me & wife finally received the golden email today morning. On the way to work my agent finally gave us the much-awaited news and we really couldn't believe our ears. It was an ecstatic moment for us both as we've been waiting for a really long time. This forum provided lots of useful tips and advice but more than that it kept our hopes alive for nearly seven long months!
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> Both me and my wife studied in the same field and work in the same field(IT).
> ANZSCO CODE: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 points
> Education Qualification - 15
> ACS For me & Wife: Feb 2017 - Positive assessment - 5 points
> 4 Years for both of us(my wife was the primary applicant and she had around 6 years of total experience, of which ACS accepted 4 years)
> PTE - A - Mar 15th 2017 - First Attempt - Less than 65 in speaking section, rest all above 79+
> PTE - A - Mar 23rd 2017 - Second Attempt - Less than 50 in speaking, rest all above 79+
> IELTS - Apr 21 2017 - Second Attempt - L - 9, S - 7.5, R - 8.5, W - 7(10 points)
> Spouse - 5 points
> EOI - May 09 2017 - 65 points
> 
> long waiting period till my wife got additional five points for work experience when she completed seven years -
> So work experience became 10 points - which gave us 70 points(enough to be invited in Oct 2017)
> 
> Invite Received - 18 Oct 2017
> Visa Fees paid - 6 Nov 2017
> Documents uploaded - 28 Nov 2017
> PCC Done - 10 Mar 2018
> Medicals Done - 15 Feb 2018
> Form 80 & Form 1221 - 10 Mar 2018
> No CO contact and no immi assessment mail. We thought our application was forgotten until...
> Visa Grant - 30 Apr 2018(Direct!!!)
> 
> The documents we uploadedboth me and wife)
> Bank Statements - Our salary account is our base bank accounts and we submitted all statements from the account opening date to current date.
> Payslips - for all years and months of work experience.
> Tax Returns - for all years of work experience
> Current company Offer Letter
> ACS Assessment
> IELTS Result
> Reference Letter - for all companies we worked for in past
> SD from colleague - for current company(as they don't provide RnR) - notarized
> Passport - notarized
> Marriage certificate
> Birth Certificate
> PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Educational Certificates - all notarized
> 1) Consolidated Mark sheet
> 2) Semester wise mark sheet - all years
> 3) Degree certificate
> 4) Provisional certificate


Congrats!!! 

Please update Immitracker, it would be useful for others who are yet to receive the grant to see the number of grants awarded daily.


----------



## SMalhotra

Hi Experts,

Need some Advice. I Sanya as a main Applicant lived in Canada from January 2007 to September 2009 almost more then 2years. I applied my Australian PR on 28Dec2017 along with my husband and daughter still waiting for Grant. As we have to submit PCC of every country where we spend most of the time in last 10years. So I submitted Australian and Indian PCC with my PR file. I am bit confused that am I have to submit my Canadian PCC because if we count from 2007 till 2017 it almost 11 years. But If we count from Sept 2009 because I left Canada in Sept 2009 so its almost 8years. So I am not sure that DIBP count 10years from 2007 to 2017 or 2009 to 2017. Need a good advice regarding Canadian PCC am I have to submit on the basis of my scenario or am I have to wait until CO asked for it. If CO contact regarding my Canadian PCC probably it will delay in my process. As we all know DIBP are going very slow for PR grant who submitted there file after 26Nov2017. Thanks in advance


----------



## SMalhotra

sultan_azam said:


> mohdjahangir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am seeking a clarification on "Different spellings of Name" in the documentation for the visa. Here is my situation.
> 
> All my academic, work and official documentation have my name as "Mohd Jahangir" but last year during passport renewal, passport officials have changed my name to "Mohammad Jahangir".
> 
> They cited that Indian Ministry of external affairs has asked to write full name and not abbreviated name.
> 
> 
> Should I submit an affidavit from the court or public notary? I am yet to get CO.
> 
> If yes then,
> 
> Should I get an affidavit from Court for the different spelling of the name?
> Will affidavit from public Notary sufficient or Court order is needed?
> What is the process of getting such certificate?
> 
> Visa Lodged: 13th March 2018 in 189 stream (261312)
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> your latest passport with "Mohammad" has detail of old passport number which has "Mohd", i think they can co-relate with that
> 
> meanwhile search for the circular which states to do this name enlargement, if not file an RTI and use that in case DIBP seeks clarification
Click to expand...

Congratulations for your big day.


----------



## SacS

MegaRiya said:


> U know what ... It took 4 months to get my US police clearance.. atlast they introduced online method few weeks ago ..


Could please help me with steps to obtain Indian PCC for Australia from Indian embassy in Qatar. As per my conversation over phone with Indian Embassy. They would issue Indian PCC for State of Qatar only. They won't mention any country name or so.

COuld please let me know if you managed to get yours.

Thanks,
Sachin SIngh


----------



## SMalhotra

SMalhotra said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohdjahangir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am seeking a clarification on "Different spellings of Name" in the documentation for the visa. Here is my situation.
> 
> All my academic, work and official documentation have my name as "Mohd Jahangir" but last year during passport renewal, passport officials have changed my name to "Mohammad Jahangir".
> 
> They cited that Indian Ministry of external affairs has asked to write full name and not abbreviated name.
> 
> 
> Should I submit an affidavit from the court or public notary? I am yet to get CO.
> 
> If yes then,
> 
> Should I get an affidavit from Court for the different spelling of the name?
> Will affidavit from public Notary sufficient or Court order is needed?
> What is the process of getting such certificate?
> 
> Visa Lodged: 13th March 2018 in 189 stream (261312)
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> your latest passport with "Mohammad" has detail of old passport number which has "Mohd", i think they can co-relate with that
> 
> meanwhile search for the circular which states to do this name enlargement, if not file an RTI and use that in case DIBP seeks clarification
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations for your big day.
Click to expand...

Sorry updating error.


----------



## SMalhotra

RajSubrm589 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me & wife finally received the golden email today morning. On the way to work my agent finally gave us the much-awaited news and we really couldn't believe our ears. It was an ecstatic moment for us both as we've been waiting for a really long time. This forum provided lots of useful tips and advice but more than that it kept our hopes alive for nearly seven long months!
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> Both me and my wife studied in the same field and work in the same field(IT).
> ANZSCO CODE: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 points
> Education Qualification - 15
> ACS For me & Wife: Feb 2017 - Positive assessment - 5 points
> 4 Years for both of us(my wife was the primary applicant and she had around 6 years of total experience, of which ACS accepted 4 years)
> PTE - A - Mar 15th 2017 - First Attempt - Less than 65 in speaking section, rest all above 79+
> PTE - A - Mar 23rd 2017 - Second Attempt - Less than 50 in speaking, rest all above 79+
> IELTS - Apr 21 2017 - Second Attempt - L - 9, S - 7.5, R - 8.5, W - 7(10 points)
> Spouse - 5 points
> EOI - May 09 2017 - 65 points
> 
> long waiting period till my wife got additional five points for work experience when she completed seven years -
> So work experience became 10 points - which gave us 70 points(enough to be invited in Oct 2017)
> 
> Invite Received - 18 Oct 2017
> Visa Fees paid - 6 Nov 2017
> Documents uploaded - 28 Nov 2017
> PCC Done - 10 Mar 2018
> Medicals Done - 15 Feb 2018
> Form 80 & Form 1221 - 10 Mar 2018
> No CO contact and no immi assessment mail. We thought our application was forgotten until...
> Visa Grant - 30 Apr 2018(Direct!!!)
> 
> The documents we uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both me and wife)
> Bank Statements - Our salary account is our base bank accounts and we submitted all statements from the account opening date to current date.
> Payslips - for all years and months of work experience.
> Tax Returns - for all years of work experience
> Current company Offer Letter
> ACS Assessment
> IELTS Result
> Reference Letter - for all companies we worked for in past
> SD from colleague - for current company(as they don't provide RnR) - notarized
> Passport - notarized
> Marriage certificate
> Birth Certificate
> PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Educational Certificates - all notarized
> 1) Consolidated Mark sheet
> 2) Semester wise mark sheet - all years
> 3) Degree certificate
> 4) Provisional certificate


Congratulations for your big day


----------



## luvjd

SMalhotra said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need some Advice. I Sanya as a main Applicant lived in Canada from January 2007 to September 2009 almost more then 2years. I applied my Australian PR on 28Dec2017 along with my husband and daughter still waiting for Grant. As we have to submit PCC of every country where we spend most of the time in last 10years. So I submitted Australian and Indian PCC with my PR file. I am bit confused that am I have to submit my Canadian PCC because if we count from 2007 till 2017 it almost 11 years. But If we count from Sept 2009 because I left Canada in Sept 2009 so its almost 8years. So I am not sure that DIBP count 10years from 2007 to 2017 or 2009 to 2017. Need a good advice regarding Canadian PCC am I have to submit on the basis of my scenario or am I have to wait until CO asked for it. If CO contact regarding my Canadian PCC probably it will delay in my process. As we all know DIBP are going very slow for PR grant who submitted there file after 26Nov2017. Thanks in advance


According to DIBP,
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char

*When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.*
Your Canadian residence clearly falls under the above category which means CO will ask for PCC from Canada. Better get it and submit before CO contacts you.


----------



## boombaya

Hi Guys

I need some advice here. I've lodged my application on 11 September 2017. (Please refer to my signature for detailed timeline)

I believe that my application is tricky because I'm claiming additional 5 points from Partner Skills, and we have been in a de facto relationship for about 16 months before lodgement. (We've got an actively used joint bank account for 16 months and invoices/letters showing that we've been living in the same address, plus 6 x form 888, superannuation statements with each other as beneficiaries, car insurance with both listed as drivers, 2016/2017 ATO tax return declaring each other as de facto, photos etc. )

CO contacted us for PCC (HK, Malaysia, and Australia), Form 80 and Medical Assessments and we've submitted everything on 17 November 2017. Since then, I haven't heard anything from them. 

I'm just so worried that my application might be refused because I've made a mistake in the when I lodged my application (I've accidentally selected De Facto relationship started in 2017 instead of 2016, but in my partner's section, we have the dates correct). 

All of our evidence and declarations are pointing towards 2016. I've only recently noticed and notified them about the incorrect answer as a genuine mistake. 

I was paranoid when I saw cases where inconsistencies have led to application refusal.

Can anyone please advise?

Thanks


----------



## luvjd

boombaya said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some advice here. I've lodged my application on 11 September 2017. (Please refer to my signature for detailed timeline)
> 
> I believe that my application is tricky because I'm claiming additional 5 points from Partner Skills, and we have been in a de facto relationship for about 16 months before lodgement. (We've got an actively used joint bank account for 16 months and invoices/letters showing that we've been living in the same address, plus 6 x form 888, superannuation statements with each other as beneficiaries, car insurance with both listed as drivers, 2016/2017 ATO tax return declaring each other as de facto, photos etc. )
> 
> CO contacted us for PCC (HK, Malaysia, and Australia), Form 80 and Medical Assessments and we've submitted everything on 17 November 2017. Since then, I haven't heard anything from them.
> 
> I'm just so worried that my application might be refused because I've made a mistake in the when I lodged my application (I've accidentally selected De Facto relationship started in 2017 instead of 2016, but in my partner's section, we have the dates correct).
> 
> All of our evidence and declarations are pointing towards 2016. I've only recently noticed and notified them about the incorrect answer as a genuine mistake.
> 
> I was paranoid when I saw cases where inconsistencies have led to application refusal.
> 
> Can anyone please advise?
> 
> Thanks


Being paranoid only leads to more mistakes.
In my opinion, you have made a simple mistake and you corrected it.
And moreover, you didn't overclaim anything but underclaimed it.
There is no reason for you to worry here.Keep calm and wait for your grant 
It should be around the corner ;-)


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

RajSubrm589 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me & wife finally received the golden email today morning. On the way to work my agent finally gave us the much-awaited news and we really couldn't believe our ears. It was an ecstatic moment for us both as we've been waiting for a really long time. This forum provided lots of useful tips and advice but more than that it kept our hopes alive for nearly seven long months!
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> Both me and my wife studied in the same field and work in the same field(IT).
> ANZSCO CODE: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 points
> Education Qualification - 15
> ACS For me & Wife: Feb 2017 - Positive assessment - 5 points
> 4 Years for both of us(my wife was the primary applicant and she had around 6 years of total experience, of which ACS accepted 4 years)
> PTE - A - Mar 15th 2017 - First Attempt - Less than 65 in speaking section, rest all above 79+
> PTE - A - Mar 23rd 2017 - Second Attempt - Less than 50 in speaking, rest all above 79+
> IELTS - Apr 21 2017 - Second Attempt - L - 9, S - 7.5, R - 8.5, W - 7(10 points)
> Spouse - 5 points
> EOI - May 09 2017 - 65 points
> 
> long waiting period till my wife got additional five points for work experience when she completed seven years -
> So work experience became 10 points - which gave us 70 points(enough to be invited in Oct 2017)
> 
> Invite Received - 18 Oct 2017
> Visa Fees paid - 6 Nov 2017
> Documents uploaded - 28 Nov 2017
> PCC Done - 10 Mar 2018
> Medicals Done - 15 Feb 2018
> Form 80 & Form 1221 - 10 Mar 2018
> No CO contact and no immi assessment mail. We thought our application was forgotten until...
> Visa Grant - 30 Apr 2018(Direct!!!)
> 
> The documents we uploadedboth me and wife)
> Bank Statements - Our salary account is our base bank accounts and we submitted all statements from the account opening date to current date.
> Payslips - for all years and months of work experience.
> Tax Returns - for all years of work experience
> Current company Offer Letter
> ACS Assessment
> IELTS Result
> Reference Letter - for all companies we worked for in past
> SD from colleague - for current company(as they don't provide RnR) - notarized
> Passport - notarized
> Marriage certificate
> Birth Certificate
> PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Educational Certificates - all notarized
> 1) Consolidated Mark sheet
> 2) Semester wise mark sheet - all years
> 3) Degree certificate
> 4) Provisional certificate



I and my are also Developer programmers, my wife being primary applicant and I am secondary, we applied with 70 points on 27th Nov. Uploaded pretty much everything you listed except matric and high school documents/marksheets/certificates.Did you upload them ?


----------



## sultan_azam

I hope you have highlighted this inadvertent error in form 1023, if Not then do it fast

Lets be positive, you may be given a chance to explain the discrepancy


boombaya said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some advice here. I've lodged my application on 11 September 2017. (Please refer to my signature for detailed timeline)
> 
> I believe that my application is tricky because I'm claiming additional 5 points from Partner Skills, and we have been in a de facto relationship for about 16 months before lodgement. (We've got an actively used joint bank account for 16 months and invoices/letters showing that we've been living in the same address, plus 6 x form 888, superannuation statements with each other as beneficiaries, car insurance with both listed as drivers, 2016/2017 ATO tax return declaring each other as de facto, photos etc. )
> 
> CO contacted us for PCC (HK, Malaysia, and Australia), Form 80 and Medical Assessments and we've submitted everything on 17 November 2017. Since then, I haven't heard anything from them.
> 
> I'm just so worried that my application might be refused because I've made a mistake in the when I lodged my application (I've accidentally selected De Facto relationship started in 2017 instead of 2016, but in my partner's section, we have the dates correct).
> 
> All of our evidence and declarations are pointing towards 2016. I've only recently noticed and notified them about the incorrect answer as a genuine mistake.
> 
> I was paranoid when I saw cases where inconsistencies have led to application refusal.
> 
> Can anyone please advise?
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

RajSubrm589 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me & wife finally received the golden email today morning. On the way to work my agent finally gave us the much-awaited news and we really couldn't believe our ears. It was an ecstatic moment for us both as we've been waiting for a really long time. This forum provided lots of useful tips and advice but more than that it kept our hopes alive for nearly seven long months!
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> Both me and my wife studied in the same field and work in the same field(IT).
> ANZSCO CODE: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 points
> Education Qualification - 15
> ACS For me & Wife: Feb 2017 - Positive assessment - 5 points
> 4 Years for both of us(my wife was the primary applicant and she had around 6 years of total experience, of which ACS accepted 4 years)
> PTE - A - Mar 15th 2017 - First Attempt - Less than 65 in speaking section, rest all above 79+
> PTE - A - Mar 23rd 2017 - Second Attempt - Less than 50 in speaking, rest all above 79+
> IELTS - Apr 21 2017 - Second Attempt - L - 9, S - 7.5, R - 8.5, W - 7(10 points)
> Spouse - 5 points
> EOI - May 09 2017 - 65 points
> 
> long waiting period till my wife got additional five points for work experience when she completed seven years -
> So work experience became 10 points - which gave us 70 points(enough to be invited in Oct 2017)
> 
> Invite Received - 18 Oct 2017
> Visa Fees paid - 6 Nov 2017
> Documents uploaded - 28 Nov 2017
> PCC Done - 10 Mar 2018
> Medicals Done - 15 Feb 2018
> Form 80 & Form 1221 - 10 Mar 2018
> No CO contact and no immi assessment mail. We thought our application was forgotten until...
> Visa Grant - 30 Apr 2018(Direct!!!)
> 
> The documents we uploadedboth me and wife)
> Bank Statements - Our salary account is our base bank accounts and we submitted all statements from the account opening date to current date.
> Payslips - for all years and months of work experience.
> Tax Returns - for all years of work experience
> Current company Offer Letter
> ACS Assessment
> IELTS Result
> Reference Letter - for all companies we worked for in past
> SD from colleague - for current company(as they don't provide RnR) - notarized
> Passport - notarized
> Marriage certificate
> Birth Certificate
> PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Educational Certificates - all notarized
> 1) Consolidated Mark sheet
> 2) Semester wise mark sheet - all years
> 3) Degree certificate
> 4) Provisional certificate


Congratulations and good luck 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huunhon

Happy to announce that my family received our grant this morning. It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.

Here is my timeline:

ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
Invitation to Apply - 04 Oct 2017
Visa Lodged - 07 Nov 2017
1st CO contact - 22 Jan 2018 - IMMI s56 Request for More Information
1st CO contact - 24 Apr 2018 - IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC
Grant - 01 May 2018


----------



## saurabhpluto

Congrats! Just curious what is the 2nd vac? In April


huunhon said:


> Happy to announce that my family received our grant this morning. It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> Invitation to Apply - 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 07 Nov 2017
> 1st CO contact - 22 Jan 2018 - IMMI s56 Request for More Information
> 1st CO contact - 24 Apr 2018 - IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC
> Grant - 01 May 2018


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

RajSubrm589 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Me & wife finally received the golden email today morning. On the way to work my agent finally gave us the much-awaited news and we really couldn't believe our ears. It was an ecstatic moment for us both as we've been waiting for a really long time. This forum provided lots of useful tips and advice but more than that it kept our hopes alive for nearly seven long months!
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> Both me and my wife studied in the same field and work in the same field(IT).
> ANZSCO CODE: 261312(Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 points
> Education Qualification - 15
> ACS For me & Wife: Feb 2017 - Positive assessment - 5 points
> 4 Years for both of us(my wife was the primary applicant and she had around 6 years of total experience, of which ACS accepted 4 years)
> PTE - A - Mar 15th 2017 - First Attempt - Less than 65 in speaking section, rest all above 79+
> PTE - A - Mar 23rd 2017 - Second Attempt - Less than 50 in speaking, rest all above 79+
> IELTS - Apr 21 2017 - Second Attempt - L - 9, S - 7.5, R - 8.5, W - 7(10 points)
> Spouse - 5 points
> EOI - May 09 2017 - 65 points
> 
> long waiting period till my wife got additional five points for work experience when she completed seven years -
> So work experience became 10 points - which gave us 70 points(enough to be invited in Oct 2017)
> 
> Invite Received - 18 Oct 2017
> Visa Fees paid - 6 Nov 2017
> Documents uploaded - 28 Nov 2017
> PCC Done - 10 Mar 2018
> Medicals Done - 15 Feb 2018
> Form 80 & Form 1221 - 10 Mar 2018
> No CO contact and no immi assessment mail. We thought our application was forgotten until...
> Visa Grant - 30 Apr 2018(Direct!!!)
> 
> The documents we uploadedboth me and wife)
> Bank Statements - Our salary account is our base bank accounts and we submitted all statements from the account opening date to current date.
> Payslips - for all years and months of work experience.
> Tax Returns - for all years of work experience
> Current company Offer Letter
> ACS Assessment
> IELTS Result
> Reference Letter - for all companies we worked for in past
> SD from colleague - for current company(as they don't provide RnR) - notarized
> Passport - notarized
> Marriage certificate
> Birth Certificate
> PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Educational Certificates - all notarized
> 1) Consolidated Mark sheet
> 2) Semester wise mark sheet - all years
> 3) Degree certificate
> 4) Provisional certificate


Congrats!


----------



## SMR1

Wow...congratulation... New month .. Good news.


----------



## SMR1

SC : 189
Assessment:14 July 2107
EOI : 7th Aug 2017
ITA : 22nd Aug 2017
App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
Job code : 261313
Points : 70 
1st CO Contact : 30Nov2017
For Marriage Certificate and English language of Spouse 
2nd CO Contact : 23March2018 again for English Language of Spouse 
Can somebody advise .... How much more time to get my grant ???
Regards


----------



## RajSubrm589

Thank you guys for your wishes!

I don’t have an immitracker account. We were actually planning on creating one just yesterday before we got the grant.


----------



## RajSubrm589

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> I and my are also Developer programmers, my wife being primary applicant and I am secondary, we applied with 70 points on 27th Nov. Uploaded pretty much everything you listed except matric and high school documents/marksheets/certificates.Did you upload them ?


I don’t think you need to upload matric/high school unless you want to show age proof. We submitted educational documents only for our bachelors degree.


----------



## hjauhari

*Tourist Visa*

Hello Guys,

Guys in the toursist visa it is mentioned that last date to arrive as-02 Nov 2018 and stay for/until 12 months while visa issue date is 02 may 2017.

Can someone please help me to find by what date we are supposed to enter in Australia and how long we can stay there? last year we went there for 2 months as well.

Please see the attached image of the same

Thanks
Joe


----------



## chi204

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Guys in the toursist visa it is mentioned that last date to arrive as-02 Nov 2018 and stay for/until 12 months while visa issue date is 02 may 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me to find by what date we are supposed to enter in Australia and how long we can stay there? last year we went there for 2 months as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the attached image of the same
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe




You can enter & exit multiple times in Australia before 2nd nov 2018. For any entry, you can not stay for more than a year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UsamaWaheed

SMR1 said:


> SC : 189
> Assessment:14 July 2107
> EOI : 7th Aug 2017
> ITA : 22nd Aug 2017
> App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
> Job code : 261313
> Points : 70
> 1st CO Contact : 30Nov2017
> For Marriage Certificate and English language of Spouse
> 2nd CO Contact : 23March2018 again for English Language of Spouse
> Can somebody advise .... How much more time to get my grant ???
> Regards


My guess is that it will take approximately 45-55 days after 2nd CO contact. Basing this on my experience and some immi account stats I ran at that time, it may vary per user basis.


----------



## SMR1

Ok thanks . but why did CO asked again for functional english proof for sposue. Whereas we had provied him on 1st CO contact .


----------



## abin

SMR1 said:


> SC : 189
> Assessment:14 July 2107
> EOI : 7th Aug 2017
> ITA : 22nd Aug 2017
> App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
> Job code : 261313
> Points : 70
> 1st CO Contact : 30Nov2017
> For Marriage Certificate and English language of Spouse
> 2nd CO Contact : 23March2018 again for English Language of Spouse
> Can somebody advise .... How much more time to get my grant ???
> Regards


Didn't you provide spouse English test when you were asked first time by CO??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

Yes we provide them on 1st CO contact . but on 2nd CO we provided spouse greduation transcript and degree as well with the functional English proof letter .


----------



## andreyx108b

SMR1 said:


> Yes we provide them on 1st CO contact . but on 2nd CO we provided spouse greduation transcript and degree as well with the functional English proof letter .


Letter by institution as per the required format?


----------



## SMR1

Yes as per required format .


----------



## hjauhari

Hi,

In that case if I enter Australia on 1 Nov 2018 then, how long can I stay at a stretch?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## hjauhari

chi204 said:


> You can enter & exit multiple times in Australia before 2nd nov 2018. For any entry, you can not stay for more than a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,

In that case if I enter Australia on 1 Nov 2018 then, how long can I stay at a stretch?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## sultan_azam

huunhon said:


> Happy to announce that my family received our grant this morning. It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> Invitation to Apply - 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 07 Nov 2017
> 1st CO contact - 22 Jan 2018 - IMMI s56 Request for More Information
> 1st CO contact - 24 Apr 2018 - IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC
> Grant - 01 May 2018


Congratulations for the visa

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMalhotra

luvjd said:


> SMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need some Advice. I Sanya as a main Applicant lived in Canada from January 2007 to September 2009 almost more then 2years. I applied my Australian PR on 28Dec2017 along with my husband and daughter still waiting for Grant. As we have to submit PCC of every country where we spend most of the time in last 10years. So I submitted Australian and Indian PCC with my PR file. I am bit confused that am I have to submit my Canadian PCC because if we count from 2007 till 2017 it almost 11 years. But If we count from Sept 2009 because I left Canada in Sept 2009 so its almost 8years. So I am not sure that DIBP count 10years from 2007 to 2017 or 2009 to 2017. Need a good advice regarding Canadian PCC am I have to submit on the basis of my scenario or am I have to wait until CO asked for it. If CO contact regarding my Canadian PCC probably it will delay in my process. As we all know DIBP are going very slow for PR grant who submitted there file after 26Nov2017. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> According to DIBP,
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char
> 
> *When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.*
> Your Canadian residence clearly falls under the above category which means CO will ask for PCC from Canada. Better get it and submit before CO contacts you.
Click to expand...

Thanks heaps for helping


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

All the best.


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

UsamaWaheed said:


> My guess is that it will take approximately 45-55 days after 2nd CO contact. Basing this on my experience and some immi account stats I ran at that time, it may vary per user basis.


Hi, why would they ask you for KSA PCC. I have been to KSA twice for 15-15 days umrah purpose. Do i still need to produce\provide the KSA PCC ?


----------



## debeash

huunhon said:


> Happy to announce that my family received our grant this morning. It's indeed my pleasure to say big thank you to this forum and members of this group. I have got enough help from this group. Wish you all the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer
> Invitation to Apply - 04 Oct 2017
> Visa Lodged - 07 Nov 2017
> 1st CO contact - 22 Jan 2018 - IMMI s56 Request for More Information
> 1st CO contact - 24 Apr 2018 - IMMI s64 Request for 2nd VAC
> Grant - 01 May 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismiya

Need help...
Where we have to upload bank statement with salary highlights ? Under bank statement - business? Or under financial statement?


----------



## mohdjahangir

Has anyone got the grant today?


----------



## perfect_devil

mohdjahangir said:


> Has anyone got the grant today?


Immitracker shows one record of 23rd Nov.


----------



## Sd1982

Finally after a long wait and struggle, we got our PR.

Accountant General 221111
189 visa
EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts
Invite 06/09/2017
Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
Grant - 03/05/2018

No EV.


----------



## austaspirant

Sd1982 said:


> Finally after a long wait and struggle, we got our PR.
> 
> Accountant General 221111
> 189 visa
> EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
> EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts
> Invite 06/09/2017
> Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
> 1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
> All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
> 2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
> Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 03/05/2018
> 
> No EV.



Congratulations!


----------



## SMR1

@sd1982 . Congratulations. I also lodged my app 9th October 2017 .. now waiting.. for status ... after 02 CO contact .


----------



## boombaya

Sd1982 said:


> Finally after a long wait and struggle, we got our PR.
> 
> Accountant General 221111
> 189 visa
> EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
> EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts
> Invite 06/09/2017
> Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
> 1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
> All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
> 2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
> Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 03/05/2018
> 
> No EV.


Congratulations ! our timeline is pretty similar, :fingerscrossed: hope i get mine soon


----------



## kinnu369

Sd1982 said:


> Finally after a long wait and struggle, we got our PR.
> 
> Accountant General 221111
> 189 visa
> EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
> EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts
> Invite 06/09/2017
> Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
> 1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
> All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
> 2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
> Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 03/05/2018
> 
> No EV.


Congrats mate!!!!


----------



## Sd1982

boombaya said:


> Congratulations ! our timeline is pretty similar, :fingerscrossed: hope i get mine soon


Thanks! Your grant will come soon, don't worry


----------



## nithin.raghav

*Grants past 26th Nov*

Any idea on what is happening with the Grants for 189 now. It is not moving past Nov 26, 2017. Does anyone have any info on when they are planning to move ahead from that date. In the DIBP (GSM) webpage they mentioned that new dates will be updated in early April, but this is early May and no update yet. 

- Regards,
Nithin


----------



## abin

nithin.raghav said:


> Any idea on what is happening with the Grants for 189 now. It is not moving past Nov 26, 2017. Does anyone have any info on when they are planning to move ahead from that date. In the DIBP (GSM) webpage they mentioned that new dates will be updated in early April, but this is early May and no update yet.
> 
> - Regards,
> Nithin


The only way is to call their helpline number...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

abin said:


> The only way is to call their helpline number...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nothing more to expect than the usual reply of processing time being 8-11 months.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## varman

Sd1982 said:


> Finally after a long wait and struggle, we got our PR.
> 
> Accountant General 221111
> 189 visa
> EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
> EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts
> Invite 06/09/2017
> Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
> 1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
> All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
> 2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
> Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 03/05/2018
> 
> No EV.


Congrats ... 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Sd1982 said:


> Finally after a long wait and struggle, we got our PR.
> 
> Accountant General 221111
> 189 visa
> EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
> EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts
> Invite 06/09/2017
> Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
> 1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
> All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
> 2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
> Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 03/05/2018
> 
> No EV.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

if I apply for 189 from outside Australia and if I go for a visiting visa to Australia then am I eligible for applying the bridge visa once visit visa expires?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

abin said:


> if I apply for 189 from outside Australia and if I go for a visiting visa to Australia then am I eligible for applying the bridge visa once visit visa expires?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


what if your 189 comes 1 day before your visit visa? 

Ans, your visit visa supersedes your PR and your PR is invalid.


----------



## abin

I have just applied for 189 so I am not expecting it for another 2 or 3 months...hence applying visit visa

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

SunV said:


> what if your 189 comes 1 day before your visit visa?
> 
> Ans, your visit visa supersedes your PR and your PR is invalid.


I have just applied for 189 so I am not expecting it for another 2 or 3 months...hence applying visit visa

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## midhun1989

abin said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if your 189 comes 1 day before your visit visa?
> 
> Ans, your visit visa supersedes your PR and your PR is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just applied for 189 so I am not expecting it for another 2 or 3 months...hence applying visit visa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

In that case once you get the visiting visa, is there a need to update DIBP regarding change of circumstances? Normally during lodgemnt and in form 80, ter were questions like "are you holding any valid australian visa" , to which u myt have replied No. Do we need to update those forms?


----------



## sultan_azam

midhun1989 said:


> In that case once you get the visiting visa, is there a need to update DIBP regarding change of circumstances? Normally during lodgemnt and in form 80, ter were questions like "are you holding any valid australian visa" , to which u myt have replied No. Do we need to update those forms?


updating those forms is a good thing to do


----------



## sultan_azam

midhun1989 said:


> In that case once you get the visiting visa, is there a need to update DIBP regarding change of circumstances? Normally during lodgemnt and in form 80, ter were questions like "are you holding any valid australian visa" , to which u myt have replied No. Do we need to update those forms?


updating those forms is a good thing to do


----------



## abin

abin said:


> if I apply for 189 from outside Australia and if I go for a visiting visa to Australia then am I eligible for applying the bridge visa once visit visa expires?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Can anyone clarify the point??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abin said:


> Can anyone clarify the point??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


this seems to be bit complicated, i think advice of a MARA agent will be best in this case


----------



## sriniha

*Grant*

HELLO Everyone ..

we got golden mail today ..

LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..

thanks alot ...:wave:


----------



## austaspirant

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:



Congrats Buddy! eace:

Can you please share if it is a direct grant or CO contact?


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

Congratx! But not sure why the processing allocation dates still havent been updated.


----------



## sriniha

direct grant ..and my IED is based on pcc date .. that is too early feeling excited..


----------



## kinnu369

sriniha said:


> direct grant ..and my IED is based on pcc date .. that is too early feeling excited..


Share your timeline


----------



## sriniha

IED: may 12th 2018


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

sriniha said:


> IED: may 12th 2018


Did you get any commencement email before the grant ?


----------



## kinnu369

sriniha said:


> IED: may 12th 2018


Congrats .... very close and all the best!!


----------



## austaspirant

sriniha said:


> IED: may 12th 2018


Isn't it too early,


----------



## ericxu

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


COngratulations Sriniha
Could you please update this in Immi Tracker as well so that everyone gets a clearer idea of the processing time.


----------



## AQTLM1905

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


Congratulation! 
:rockon::rockon:
I lodged on 30-Nov. So happy to hear this. You're the first light that sheds our wait. This killing wait has been there for almost 3 months.:bump2:


----------



## debeash

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanster7

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


Wow thats great news !! 

I am Dec 24th Lodged. So finally things are moving again!!


----------



## Ashmit

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:



Congrats Mate. Can you please let me know the score on which you got the grant.


----------



## JIME2017

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


Wow ☺
Congrats 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


Congrats


----------



## sultan_azam

Congratulations


sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriniha

invi: oct 17th 
lodged : nov 27th ,261313.
uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..
direct grant .. on may 4th 2018 
Ied : may 12th 2018
dnt have immi id ..


----------



## Deevan8

Congrats! Countdown started for your IED, wishing you the best for upcoming journey. Enjoy!



sriniha said:


> invi: oct 17th
> lodged : nov 27th ,261313.
> uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..
> direct grant .. on may 4th 2018
> Ied : may 12th 2018
> dnt have immi id ..


----------



## sujitswaroop

sriniha said:


> HELLO Everyone ..
> 
> we got golden mail today ..
> 
> LODGED :nov 27th 2017 .. iam just mailing this news because who r waiting for their after nov 26th not to worry anymore the grants are in the way to knock ur hearts ..
> 
> thanks alot ...:wave:


Oh Wow! Your's is the most awaited grant not just for you but most of the others who had lodged after Nov 26th. :behindsofa:

Congratulations!

I hope you have filed under 189 and not 190.


----------



## dhivyast

sriniha said:


> invi: oct 17th
> lodged : nov 27th ,261313.
> uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..
> direct grant .. on may 4th 2018
> Ied : may 12th 2018
> dnt have immi id ..


Congratulations!!! i Still cannot believe it. Is that grant for 189 Visa?


----------



## Ismiya

Can u please tell me all the documents u have uploaded ?


sriniha said:


> invi: oct 17th
> lodged : nov 27th ,261313.
> uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..
> direct grant .. on may 4th 2018
> Ied : may 12th 2018
> dnt have immi id ..


----------



## raghavs

dhivyast said:


> Congratulations!!! i Still cannot believe it. Is that grant for 189 Visa?




From the previous posts of this member, looks to be a 189. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

raghavs said:


> From the previous posts of this member, looks to be a 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This grant (27th Nov) appears to be an exceptional one. 

During this week, only random cases from Sep,Oct,Nov have received grants.

Also, immitracker shows over 100 applications with CO contacts between Sep to Nov. And obviously these 100 around cases still have higher priority over the one's lodged after 26th Nov.

Not much to conclude from this single grant as of now. 

Let's wait & watch - what's there for saturday 

Cheers!
GunBun


----------



## shanster7

Why would CO contacts have higher priority over applications lodged after Nov 26. CO -Contacts can be extremely complicated and not everyone replies straightaway with the info. So if there is no data to work with COs can move on to next applications. 

Finally Immitracker doesn't have all the application data points - only 10% (as admitted by the website owner)

So this Nov 27th grant is major milestone. Next week should really see it unravel if we get bunch of 27 - 30 Nov Grants and early Dec Grants/CO contacts.


----------



## Sd1982

shanster7 said:


> Why would CO contacts have higher priority over applications lodged after Nov 26. CO -Contacts can be extremely complicated and not everyone replies straightaway with the info. So if there is no data to work with COs can move on to next applications.
> 
> Finally Immitracker doesn't have all the application data points - only 10% (as admitted by the website owner)
> 
> So this Nov 27th grant is major milestone. Next week should really see it unravel if we get bunch of 27 - 30 Nov Grants and early Dec Grants/CO contacts.


5 months have passed since November 26, which is an average time for visa grants. So it seems like a normal course of events.


----------



## shanster7

Sd1982 said:


> 5 months have passed since November 26, which is an average time for visa grants. So it seems like a normal course of events.


Exactly


----------



## perfect_devil

Visa grant is not a one day process. At minimum, it takes 10-15 days to process one application. 
This case would have been picked at least by April Mid or so. 
More of grants or CO contacts would suffice that they have moved post 26th Nov.


----------



## pkk0574

I have received a CO contact to submit fresh PCC. For my Kuwait PCC it is clearly mentioned that it has expired and I need to submit it again.

However for the Indian PCC it is mentioned that I need to submit it only if I intend to spend more than 60 days in India starting from 19 April 2018 and in my wife’s case starting from 23 May 2018.

Actually we intend to travel to India in June for vacation. My wife will be there for more than 60 days, while I will cumulatively spend less than 60 days.

I am not sure how to interpret the requirement from the CO, but should I submit PCC for India again? Last year, it took between 30 to 60 days for our PCC.

I have been given 28 days to respond to the CO. Your input/opinions and experiences of getting the PCC a second time would be greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

pkk0574 said:


> I have received a CO contact to submit fresh PCC. For my Kuwait PCC it is clearly mentioned that it has expired and I need to submit it again.
> 
> However for the Indian PCC it is mentioned that I need to submit it only if I intend to spend more than 60 days in India starting from 19 April 2018 and in my wife’s case starting from 23 May 2018.
> 
> Actually we intend to travel to India in June for vacation. My wife will be there for more than 60 days, while I will cumulatively spend less than 60 days.
> 
> I am not sure how to interpret the requirement from the CO, but should I submit PCC for India again? Last year, it took between 30 to 60 days for our PCC.
> 
> I have been given 28 days to respond to the CO. Your input/opinions and experiences of getting the PCC a second time would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you lodge your visa??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

abin said:


> When did you lodge your visa??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Last year - 22 April 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

abin said:


> When did you lodge your visa??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Almost after an year CO contacts you....really it's too harsh...or was there any contact before...?

I guess submitting indian PCC from outside will be much more faster..and it's better to give more than less to DIBP who knows when and what they are going to ask next time...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

pkk0574 said:


> Last year - 22 April 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate what was the reason for NJL.


----------



## Sd1982

pkk0574 said:


> I have received a CO contact to submit fresh PCC. For my Kuwait PCC it is clearly mentioned that it has expired and I need to submit it again.
> 
> However for the Indian PCC it is mentioned that I need to submit it only if I intend to spend more than 60 days in India starting from 19 April 2018 and in my wife’s case starting from 23 May 2018.
> 
> Actually we intend to travel to India in June for vacation. My wife will be there for more than 60 days, while I will cumulatively spend less than 60 days.
> 
> I am not sure how to interpret the requirement from the CO, but should I submit PCC for India again? Last year, it took between 30 to 60 days for our PCC.
> 
> I have been given 28 days to respond to the CO. Your input/opinions and experiences of getting the PCC a second time would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't your Kuwait PCC valid for a year for immi purposes? When did it expire?

Why does PCC from India take 60 days? Aren't there any fast track services available? Try VFS, a travel agent or inquire in the embassy and you should get it much faster.


----------



## pkk0574

abin said:


> Almost after an year CO contacts you....really it's too harsh...or was there any contact before...?
> 
> I guess submitting indian PCC from outside will be much more faster..and it's better to give more than less to DIBP who knows when and what they are going to ask next time...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




I totally agree with you to give more than less. I have already applied again yesterday and hope to get it soon.

My only concern was last year it took more than 28 days (time given by CO to respond). Since it is a conditional requirement, I am just considering what options I have.

Thanks for your response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

ajay1558 said:


> Mate what was the reason for NJL.




Australian Embassy UAE on behalf of DHA were not able to contact my employer last year.

But on 24 April 2018, EV finally happened, when they were able to speak to my supervisor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369

pkk0574 said:


> I totally agree with you to give more than less. I have already applied again yesterday and hope to get it soon.
> 
> My only concern was last year it took more than 28 days (time given by CO to respond). Since it is a conditional requirement, I am just considering what options I have.
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem with the 28days timeline. If you fail to get it within 28 days, submit the proofs that you have already initiated the process and bargain some more time. All the best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

Sd1982 said:


> Isn't your Kuwait PCC valid for a year for immi purposes? When did it expire?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does PCC from India take 60 days? Aren't there any fast track services available? Try VFS, a travel agent or inquire in the embassy and you should get it much faster.




My Kuwait PCC was issued in March 2017. I believe DHA considers validity for 1 year.

For Indian PCC, I have to apply through the Indian Embassy Kuwait only, no other option, as they are the body who will be issuing the PCC letter.

I believe in India, the PCC system is now electronically maintained. I think there was no entry for both of us, since our last 2 passports were issued from the Indian Embassy over here. So last year there was a physical verification done and that took a lot of time. I hope this time it doesn’t take that long 🤞🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

kinnu369 said:


> No problem with the 28days timeline. If you fail to get it within 28 days, submit the proofs that you have already initiated the process and bargain some more time. All the best!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

pkk0574 said:


> Australian Embassy UAE on behalf of DHA were not able to contact my employer last year.
> 
> But on 24 April 2018, EV finally happened, when they were able to speak to my supervisor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best mate


----------



## pkk0574

ajay1558 said:


> All the best mate




Thanks.

There is a feeling of having reached the climax of a movie with lots of twists and turns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

Can anyone or any MARA agent over here clear a query regarding bridging visa. To get a briding is it mandatory to apply 189 or 190 visa from Australia or can it be done outside Australia ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## faizanshaikh

sriniha said:


> invi: oct 17th
> lodged : nov 27th ,261313.
> uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..
> direct grant .. on may 4th 2018
> Ied : may 12th 2018
> dnt have immi id ..


Hello friend,

It would be very helpful for applicant who are keeping their eye post 26th November applications if you update your immitracker 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## pkk0574

I have been asked to provide fresh PCC. While I am in the process of obtaining it, I logged in to my Immiaccount to see my application. I noticed there is a message saying my application needs some information to be provided. I recall having read earlier posts about information provided button which becomes available. Having searched my application, I found a button at the end of the Attach Documents section, labeled as “I confirm I have provided information as requested”.

Is this the same button? Is this a new feature or was it always this way? Can anyone confirm the same?

Incidentally my application status has now changed to Initial Assessment. It was always in Received status since the day it was lodged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

Hi, I have a query in relation to the PCCs. I am an onshore applicant. I got PCCs of Pakistan 6 months back on my visit they must be expired by now. I never travelled back again. I lodged my visa in Nov 2017. The PCCs mentioning explicitly to be valid for 6 months. Can CO ask for the fresh PCCs. If yes it doesnt make sense because i never travelled back so how can i commit any crime. Thank you


----------



## midhun1989

abin said:


> Can anyone or any MARA agent over here clear a query regarding bridging visa. To get a briding is it mandatory to apply 189 or 190 visa from Australia or can it be done outside Australia ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi,

ideally you should be in Australia when you lodge the applicatiom to be granted with a bridging visa automatically.
But in my case, i was holding 457 work visa , but i received the invite to lodge the 189 visa while i was in india on my annual vacation. hence i lodged my application from india. As i was outside india, i was not granted with a bridging visa. But when i returned back to Australia , i contacted dept and they informed me to submit a form named Form 1005(which they emailed me) and along with a cover letter and sent it via registered post to Visa and Citizenship office. the processing time is 14 days. i was granted with bridging visa A within 2 weeks itself. The same was reflected in my immiaccount also.

if you are holding any valid visa at the time of lodgement and even if you lodge the 189 or 190 from outside australia, you are eligible to get bridging visa once you return back to Australia.Only thing is you have the additional overhead of submitting paper application.


----------



## lingling

pkk0574 said:


> I have been asked to provide fresh PCC. While I am in the process of obtaining it, I logged in to my Immiaccount to see my application. I noticed there is a message saying my application needs some information to be provided. I recall having read earlier posts about information provided button which becomes available. Having searched my application, I found a button at the end of the Attach Documents section, labeled as “I confirm I have provided information as requested”.
> 
> Is this the same button? Is this a new feature or was it always this way? Can anyone confirm the same?
> 
> Incidentally my application status has now changed to Initial Assessment. It was always in Received status since the day it was lodged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your status had changed due to CO requesting for more information, which in your case is the PCC. Once u get your PCC, attached it and click the Information provided button. Then your job is done and you can start to wait again.


----------



## Sd1982

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Hi, I have a query in relation to the PCCs. I am an onshore applicant. I got PCCs of Pakistan 6 months back on my visit they must be expired by now. I never travelled back again. I lodged my visa in Nov 2017. The PCCs mentioning explicitly to be valid for 6 months. Can CO ask for the fresh PCCs. If yes it doesnt make sense because i never travelled back so how can i commit any crime. Thank you


I doubt they will ask you for a fresh PCC. 

However, in general, some crimes are discovered after the person has left the country, so the reasoning behind asking for a fresh PCC can be this as well.


----------



## abin

midhun1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ideally you should be in Australia when you lodge the applicatiom to be granted with a bridging visa automatically.
> But in my case, i was holding 457 work visa , but i received the invite to lodge the 189 visa while i was in india on my annual vacation. hence i lodged my application from india. As i was outside india, i was not granted with a bridging visa. But when i returned back to Australia , i contacted dept and they informed me to submit a form named Form 1005(which they emailed me) and along with a cover letter and sent it via registered post to Visa and Citizenship office. the processing time is 14 days. i was granted with bridging visa A within 2 weeks itself. The same was reflected in my immiaccount also.
> 
> if you are holding any valid visa at the time of lodgement and even if you lodge the 189 or 190 from outside australia, you are eligible to get bridging visa once you return back to Australia.Only thing is you have the additional overhead of submitting paper application.


Thanks midhun that was fruitful information. So it seems I will not be eligible for bridging visa as I was not in Australia or having any valid visa during my VISA lodging....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

sriniha said:


> invi: oct 17th
> lodged : nov 27th ,261313.
> uploaded all documents.. no co contact .no email, no ev,nothing ..
> direct grant .. on may 4th 2018
> Ied : may 12th 2018
> dnt have immi id ..


First of all Congratulations !

You got grant on 4/May and IED is 12th May?? Can you make it or it was a typo?


----------



## raghavs

*Visa Grant - 189 - Nov 27 lodgement date*

Folks,
I just got the DIRECT grant under visa 189 for my kid, spouse and Me. IED - 01/Nov/2018.

Moreover, my lodgment date is 27 NOV 2017. So it's clear that DIBP is processing the applications beyond Nov 26th as I guess this is the second such instance posted here recently.

ImmiTracker updated.

Timelines in my signature.

I'm extremely thankful for this forum as I got assistance from the forum members here for the queries I had. Do let me know if you need any information from me, I'll be more than glad to help.

All the best for those who are waiting for the grant and the DAY IS NOT TOO FAR.


Regards,
Raghav

*
Document Checklist:*

*Main Applicant:*
*Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
*Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
*Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
*Birth or Age, Evidence of*
12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
AADHAAR
PAN CARD
PASSPORT
*Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
*Other Documents*
BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
FORM 1221
*Character, Evidence of*
FORM 80
POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
*Travel Document*
PASSPORT
*Health Evidence of (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)*
"Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

*Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
*Other (specify)	*
Bachelor Degree Certificate
Post Graduation Certificate
EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
ACS Skills Assessment
Form 1221
Income Statement
Income Tax Statement
EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
Bachelor Degree Transcript
Post Graduation Transcripts
*Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	*
Marriage Certificate
*Language Ability - English, Evidence of* 
IELTS RESULTS
*Birth or Age, Evidence of	*
School Leaving Certificate
12 Grade Marks Card
Drivers Licence
Aadhar Card
PAN CARD
Passport
Character, Evidence of	
Form 80
Police Clearance Certificate
Passport

*Dependent 2 (Kid)*
BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
AADHAAR
PASSPORT


----------



## austaspirant

raghavs said:


> Folks,
> I just got the DIRECT grant under visa 189 for my kid, spouse and Me. IED - 01/Nov/2018.
> 
> Moreover, my lodgment date is 27 NOV 2017. So it's clear that DIBP is processing the applications beyond Nov 26th as I guess this is the second such instance posted here recently.
> 
> ImmiTracker updated.
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> 
> I'm extremely thankful for this forum as I got assistance from the forum members here for the queries I had. Do let me know if you need any information from me, I'll be more than glad to help.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant and the DAY IS NOT TOO FAR.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Raghav
> 
> *
> Document Checklist:*
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
> STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
> EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
> SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
> SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
> CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
> AADHAAR
> PAN CARD
> PASSPORT
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
> *Other Documents*
> BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
> FORM 1221
> *Character, Evidence of*
> FORM 80
> POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
> *Travel Document*
> PASSPORT
> *Health Evidence of (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)*
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> *Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
> *Other (specify)	*
> Bachelor Degree Certificate
> Post Graduation Certificate
> EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
> ACS Skills Assessment
> Form 1221
> Income Statement
> Income Tax Statement
> EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
> Bachelor Degree Transcript
> Post Graduation Transcripts
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	*
> Marriage Certificate
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> IELTS RESULTS
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of	*
> School Leaving Certificate
> 12 Grade Marks Card
> Drivers Licence
> Aadhar Card
> PAN CARD
> Passport
> Character, Evidence of
> Form 80
> Police Clearance Certificate
> Passport
> 
> *Dependent 2 (Kid)*
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
> AADHAAR
> PASSPORT



Congrats buddy!


----------



## midhun1989

abin said:


> midhun1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ideally you should be in Australia when you lodge the applicatiom to be granted with a bridging visa automatically.
> But in my case, i was holding 457 work visa , but i received the invite to lodge the 189 visa while i was in india on my annual vacation. hence i lodged my application from india. As i was outside india, i was not granted with a bridging visa. But when i returned back to Australia , i contacted dept and they informed me to submit a form named Form 1005(which they emailed me) and along with a cover letter and sent it via registered post to Visa and Citizenship office. the processing time is 14 days. i was granted with bridging visa A within 2 weeks itself. The same was reflected in my immiaccount also.
> 
> if you are holding any valid visa at the time of lodgement and even if you lodge the 189 or 190 from outside australia, you are eligible to get bridging visa once you return back to Australia.Only thing is you have the additional overhead of submitting paper application.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks midhun that was fruitful information. So it seems I will not be eligible for bridging visa as I was not in Australia or having any valid visa during my VISA lodging....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes. you wont be eligible for bridging visa, if you are not holding any valid visa during the time of lodgement. Bridging visa is meant to continue your stay or employment in Australia until a decision is made for your PR application. If you dont hold any visa at time of lodgement, then there is no point in granting bridging visa.


----------



## sultan_azam

raghavs said:


> Folks,
> I just got the DIRECT grant under visa 189 for my kid, spouse and Me. IED - 01/Nov/2018.
> 
> Moreover, my lodgment date is 27 NOV 2017. So it's clear that DIBP is processing the applications beyond Nov 26th as I guess this is the second such instance posted here recently.
> 
> ImmiTracker updated.
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> 
> I'm extremely thankful for this forum as I got assistance from the forum members here for the queries I had. Do let me know if you need any information from me, I'll be more than glad to help.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant and the DAY IS NOT TOO FAR.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Raghav
> 
> *
> Document Checklist:*
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
> STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
> EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
> SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
> SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
> CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
> AADHAAR
> PAN CARD
> PASSPORT
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
> *Other Documents*
> BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
> FORM 1221
> *Character, Evidence of*
> FORM 80
> POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
> *Travel Document*
> PASSPORT
> *Health Evidence of (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)*
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> *Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
> *Other (specify)*
> Bachelor Degree Certificate
> Post Graduation Certificate
> EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
> ACS Skills Assessment
> Form 1221
> Income Statement
> Income Tax Statement
> EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
> Bachelor Degree Transcript
> Post Graduation Transcripts
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> Marriage Certificate
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> IELTS RESULTS
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> School Leaving Certificate
> 12 Grade Marks Card
> Drivers Licence
> Aadhar Card
> PAN CARD
> Passport
> Character, Evidence of
> Form 80
> Police Clearance Certificate
> Passport
> 
> *Dependent 2 (Kid)*
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
> AADHAAR
> PASSPORT


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

midhun1989 said:


> Yes. you wont be eligible for bridging visa, if you are not holding any valid visa during the time of lodgement. Bridging visa is meant to continue your stay or employment in Australia until a decision is made for your PR application. If you dont hold any visa at time of lodgement, then there is no point in granting bridging visa.


Hmmm...yeah..that's disappointing especially when there is not much movement in VISA processing from DIBP...I wonder if VISA application is taken randomly or is it also queue based As we do mention here at times that only till Nov 27th lodgement date is processed

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

raghavs said:


> Folks,
> I just got the DIRECT grant under visa 189 for my kid, spouse and Me. IED - 01/Nov/2018.
> 
> Moreover, my lodgment date is 27 NOV 2017. So it's clear that DIBP is processing the applications beyond Nov 26th as I guess this is the second such instance posted here recently.
> 
> ImmiTracker updated.
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> 
> I'm extremely thankful for this forum as I got assistance from the forum members here for the queries I had. Do let me know if you need any information from me, I'll be more than glad to help.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant and the DAY IS NOT TOO FAR.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Raghav
> 
> *
> Document Checklist:*
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
> STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
> EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
> SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
> SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
> CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
> AADHAAR
> PAN CARD
> PASSPORT
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
> *Other Documents*
> BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
> FORM 1221
> *Character, Evidence of*
> FORM 80
> POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
> *Travel Document*
> PASSPORT
> *Health Evidence of (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)*
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> *Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
> *Other (specify)*
> Bachelor Degree Certificate
> Post Graduation Certificate
> EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
> ACS Skills Assessment
> Form 1221
> Income Statement
> Income Tax Statement
> EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
> Bachelor Degree Transcript
> Post Graduation Transcripts
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> Marriage Certificate
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> IELTS RESULTS
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> School Leaving Certificate
> 12 Grade Marks Card
> Drivers Licence
> Aadhar Card
> PAN CARD
> Passport
> Character, Evidence of
> Form 80
> Police Clearance Certificate
> Passport
> 
> *Dependent 2 (Kid)*
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
> AADHAAR
> PASSPORT




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

raghavs said:


> Folks,
> I just got the DIRECT grant under visa 189 for my kid, spouse and Me. IED - 01/Nov/2018.
> 
> Moreover, my lodgment date is 27 NOV 2017. So it's clear that DIBP is processing the applications beyond Nov 26th as I guess this is the second such instance posted here recently.
> 
> ImmiTracker updated.
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> 
> I'm extremely thankful for this forum as I got assistance from the forum members here for the queries I had. Do let me know if you need any information from me, I'll be more than glad to help.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant and the DAY IS NOT TOO FAR.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Raghav
> 
> *
> Document Checklist:*
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
> STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
> EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
> SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
> SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
> CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
> AADHAAR
> PAN CARD
> PASSPORT
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
> *Other Documents*
> BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
> FORM 1221
> *Character, Evidence of*
> FORM 80
> POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
> *Travel Document*
> PASSPORT
> *Health Evidence of (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)*
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> *Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
> *Other (specify)	*
> Bachelor Degree Certificate
> Post Graduation Certificate
> EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
> ACS Skills Assessment
> Form 1221
> Income Statement
> Income Tax Statement
> EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
> Bachelor Degree Transcript
> Post Graduation Transcripts
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of	*
> Marriage Certificate
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> IELTS RESULTS
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of	*
> School Leaving Certificate
> 12 Grade Marks Card
> Drivers Licence
> Aadhar Card
> PAN CARD
> Passport
> Character, Evidence of
> Form 80
> Police Clearance Certificate
> Passport
> 
> *Dependent 2 (Kid)*
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
> AADHAAR
> PASSPORT


That’s amazing! Huge congratulations!


----------



## debeash

raghavs said:


> Folks,
> I just got the DIRECT grant under visa 189 for my kid, spouse and Me. IED - 01/Nov/2018.
> 
> Moreover, my lodgment date is 27 NOV 2017. So it's clear that DIBP is processing the applications beyond Nov 26th as I guess this is the second such instance posted here recently.
> 
> ImmiTracker updated.
> 
> Timelines in my signature.
> 
> I'm extremely thankful for this forum as I got assistance from the forum members here for the queries I had. Do let me know if you need any information from me, I'll be more than glad to help.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant and the DAY IS NOT TOO FAR.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Raghav
> 
> *
> Document Checklist:*
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> *Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of*
> SALARY STATEMENT [Jan - Jun - Dec (for each year)]
> STATUTORY DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED TO ACS - EMPLOYMENT REFERENCE w SALARY
> EMPLOYMENT CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY COMPANY
> INCOME TAX PAID STATEMENT (ALL YEARS IT-RETURNS)
> SPOUSE IELTS SCORE SHEET
> SPOUSE_ ACS ASSESSMENT
> *Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> CERTIFICATE BACHELOR DEGREE
> CERTIFICATE MASTER DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - BACHELOR DEGREE
> TRANSCRIPT - MASTER DEGREE
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> PEARSON PTE SCORE + PTE SCORE SENT DIRECTLY TO DIBP
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> 12 GRADE CERTIFICATE
> AADHAAR
> PAN CARD
> PASSPORT
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of*
> ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULT
> *Other Documents*
> BANK STATEMENT (For 10 years with salary credit highlighted)
> FORM 1221
> *Character, Evidence of*
> FORM 80
> POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
> *Travel Document*
> PASSPORT
> *Health Evidence of (The status is similar for me, my spouse and the kid)*
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> *Spouse: Claiming 5 points*
> *Other (specify)*
> Bachelor Degree Certificate
> Post Graduation Certificate
> EmploymentReference StatutoryDeclaration
> ACS Skills Assessment
> Form 1221
> Income Statement
> Income Tax Statement
> EMPLOYMENT DETAILS
> Bachelor Degree Transcript
> Post Graduation Transcripts
> *Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> Marriage Certificate
> *Language Ability - English, Evidence of*
> IELTS RESULTS
> *Birth or Age, Evidence of*
> School Leaving Certificate
> 12 Grade Marks Card
> Drivers Licence
> Aadhar Card
> PAN CARD
> Passport
> Character, Evidence of
> Form 80
> Police Clearance Certificate
> Passport
> 
> *Dependent 2 (Kid)*
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE (NAME INCLUDED)
> AADHAAR
> PASSPORT


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ameya_k2

@sriniha & @raghavs
Congratulations to both!


----------



## whitenoise

Hey Guys, 

Happy to announce that I got my 189 Visa today. My lodgement date was 28 Nov 2017 and my IED is 30 Nov 2018. 

I was a little apprehensive couple of days back when i read someone got their PR who had a post 26 Nov lodgement date. However, i can confirm now that indeed the post 26 Nov processing is happening. 

I have also updated my case on myimmitracker. You can check the details there including the list of all the documents i submitted


----------



## JIME2017

whitenoise said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that I got my 189 Visa today. My lodgement date was 28 Nov 2017 and my IED is 30 Nov 2018.
> 
> I was a little apprehensive couple of days back when i read someone got their PR who had a post 26 Nov lodgement date. However, i can confirm now that indeed the post 26 Nov processing is happening.
> 
> I have also updated my case on myimmitracker. You can check the details there including the list of all the documents i submitted


Congrats 


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhivyast

whitenoise said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that I got my 189 Visa today. My lodgement date was 28 Nov 2017 and my IED is 30 Nov 2018.
> 
> I was a little apprehensive couple of days back when i read someone got their PR who had a post 26 Nov lodgement date. However, i can confirm now that indeed the post 26 Nov processing is happening.
> 
> I have also updated my case on myimmitracker. You can check the details there including the list of all the documents i submitted


Congratulations & All the Best !!!


----------



## rahulpop1

whitenoise said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that I got my 189 Visa today. My lodgement date was 28 Nov 2017 and my IED is 30 Nov 2018.
> 
> I was a little apprehensive couple of days back when i read someone got their PR who had a post 26 Nov lodgement date. However, i can confirm now that indeed the post 26 Nov processing is happening.
> 
> I have also updated my case on myimmitracker. You can check the details there including the list of all the documents i submitted




Congratulations..
I see your Visa Lodge date is 28 November.. When did you get the assessment commenced email?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitenoise

Thank you all for the wishes.
There was no commencement mail, no EV and no CO contact.
Cheers



rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations..
> I see your Visa Lodge date is 28 November.. When did you get the assessment commenced email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashmit

*Finally wait is over*

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today morning at 9:00 am (AEST). No CO Contact, direct grant.
Thanks guys for all your support.

Visa Loged date: 27 Nov 2017
Score 70
Job Code: Systems Analyst


----------



## inder28789

Ashmit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today morning at 9:00 am (AEST). No CO Contact, direct grant.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Loged date: 27 Nov 2017
> 
> Score 70
> 
> Job Code: Systems Analyst



Congrats Ashmit. 
It’s raining grants these days. Can you please share the documents you uploaded? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung

Been granted PR on 21/Apr. Timeline see my signature :flypig::flypig:


----------



## austaspirant

tonhudung said:


> Been granted PR on 21/Apr. Timeline see my signature :flypig::flypig:


Congrats buddy! What was the CO contact for?


----------



## Gavin88

Hey guys,

Just wanted to know, is there a particular time the grants are sent out? Or is it random. Thanks!


----------



## SMalhotra

Hello Experts,

Congratulations to all who got there grants recently and Yes queue is moving. Good news is on the way guy's.

Need some Advice Please.

Can you please clarified that what is the validity of Indian PCC. Date appeared on my PCC is 12/12/2017. Is Indian PCC is valid for 6 months. If mine is 12/12/2017 so it's expiring on 12/6/2018 is that right. Can I Renew my Indian PCC or wait until CO ask. Is IED is base on Indian PCC. My PR submission Date is 28Dec2017. 

Thanks in advance for helping.


----------



## optimus89

Very exited to confirm my visa grant Supper happy been a long and tedious journey .Thank you group member you are awesome people.
Civil Engineer
Skill Select lodged: 25/July/2018
Application fee paid: 25/July/2018
CO Contact: No CO Contact Visa Status Received for almost 10 months
Visa granted: 08/May/2018


----------



## austaspirant

optimus89 said:


> Very exited to confirm my visa grant Supper happy been a long and tedious journey .Thank you group member you are awesome people.
> Civil Engineer
> Skill Select lodged: 25/July/2018
> Application fee paid: 25/July/2018
> CO Contact: No CO Contact Visa Status Received for almost 10 months
> Visa granted: 08/May/2018


Congrats Buddy! Looks like the dates you mentioned are not correct


----------



## luvjd

SMalhotra said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got there grants recently and Yes queue is moving. Good news is on the way guy's.
> 
> Need some Advice Please.
> 
> Can you please clarified that what is the validity of Indian PCC. Date appeared on my PCC is 12/12/2017. Is Indian PCC is valid for 6 months. If mine is 12/12/2017 so it's expiring on 12/6/2018 is that right. Can I Renew my Indian PCC or wait until CO ask. Is IED is base on Indian PCC. My PR submission Date is 28Dec2017.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping.


PCC is generally valid for one year, so, your IED will 12/12/2018. There is no need to submit fresh PCC now unless CO specifically asks for it.


----------



## tonhudung

austaspirant said:


> Congrats buddy! What was the CO contact for?


In one of my employment letter, my manager referred to me as "Alex + my full name in passport" where Alex is not my official name in my passport.

Hence, the CO wanted me to request for additional police check that includes the alias "Alex".


----------



## austaspirant

tonhudung said:


> In one of my employment letter, my manager referred to me as "Alex + my full name in passport" where Alex is not my official name in my passport.
> 
> Hence, the CO wanted me to request for additional police check that includes the alias "Alex".


Ohh, okay. All the best for your future endeavors!


----------



## Ismiya

under education, is it enough to submit only college degrees or we have to submit school certificate also??


----------



## mohdjahangir

optimus89 said:


> Very exited to confirm my visa grant Supper happy been a long and tedious journey .Thank you group member you are awesome people.
> Civil Engineer
> Skill Select lodged: 25/July/2018
> Application fee paid: 25/July/2018
> CO Contact: No CO Contact Visa Status Received for almost 10 months
> Visa granted: 08/May/2018


Congratulations buddy!!. 

What was the occupation code you applied in? Was it a direct grant?


----------



## SMalhotra

luvjd said:


> SMalhotra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got there grants recently and Yes queue is moving. Good news is on the way guy's.
> 
> Need some Advice Please.
> 
> Can you please clarified that what is the validity of Indian PCC. Date appeared on my PCC is 12/12/2017. Is Indian PCC is valid for 6 months. If mine is 12/12/2017 so it's expiring on 12/6/2018 is that right. Can I Renew my Indian PCC or wait until CO ask. Is IED is base on Indian PCC. My PR submission Date is 28Dec2017.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping.
> 
> 
> 
> PCC is generally valid for one year, so, your IED will 12/12/2018. There is no need to submit fresh PCC now unless CO specifically asks for it.
Click to expand...

Thank for the kind reply.


----------



## LadyZebo

optimus89 said:


> Very exited to confirm my visa grant Supper happy been a long and tedious journey .Thank you group member you are awesome people.
> Civil Engineer
> Skill Select lodged: 25/July/2018
> Application fee paid: 25/July/2018
> CO Contact: No CO Contact Visa Status Received for almost 10 months
> Visa granted: 08/May/2018


lol.... We can see the excitement even in the dates you posted. Congratulations


----------



## debeash

optimus89 said:


> Very exited to confirm my visa grant Supper happy been a long and tedious journey .Thank you group member you are awesome people.
> Civil Engineer
> Skill Select lodged: 25/July/2018
> Application fee paid: 25/July/2018
> CO Contact: No CO Contact Visa Status Received for almost 10 months
> Visa granted: 08/May/2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

After making the initial entry and returning back to home country, if one has to renew his/her passport due to expiry, is it required to inform DIBP?


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

au513 said:


> After making the initial entry and returning back to home country, if one has to renew his/her passport due to expiry, is it required to inform DIBP?


Hi, Yes. Its a must.


----------



## au513

How to inform them? Email or just update immiaccount?



Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Hi, Yes. Its a must.


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

au513 said:


> How to inform them? Email or just update immiaccount?


On phone. I had a same scenario. I got my passport re-newed onshore and didnt update them. I was then travelling out from Australia the border force asked me because the details of the passport were not coming through. They updated them though but they recommended me to take care in future.


----------



## Gavin88

Hey guys,

Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember 

Medical doctor
Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
Payment : 11 dec 2017
No contact from CO
Direct grant: 10/5/18


----------



## Minkuziii

Hello experts - quick question. I have resigned from my current company and notice period just got over. Do i need to inform DIBP immediately or should i wait for the company to provide me experience cum relieving letter, last payslip along with the FNF details and tax documents.

Let me know, as i am visa applicant of 10th dec 2017 hoping for visa to arrive shortly now.


----------



## abin

Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18


Congrats buddy! Please update in Immitracker.

Was it 189 or 190?


----------



## Gavin88

austaspirant said:


> Gavin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy! Please update in Immitracker.
> 
> Was it 189 or 190?
Click to expand...



It was 189


----------



## andreyx108b

Minkuziii said:


> Hello experts - quick question. I have resigned from my current company and notice period just got over. Do i need to inform DIBP immediately or should i wait for the company to provide me experience cum relieving letter, last payslip along with the FNF details and tax documents.
> 
> Let me know, as i am visa applicant of 10th dec 2017 hoping for visa to arrive shortly now.


You can do either. Some never report it.


----------



## rahulpop1

Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

rahulpop1 said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats.. Keeping fingers crossed as the Nov milestone has passed. ☺

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

JIME2017 said:


> Congrats.. Keeping fingers crossed as the Nov milestone has passed. ☺
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Yo brother. When did you lodge?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

rahulpop1 said:


> Yo brother. When did you lodge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dec 16. Ray of hope for the Dec gang.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18


Aparently Your's is the first grant of December on this forum. Many congratulations!


----------



## AQTLM1905

Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18


Congrats!:cheer2::cheer2:

But how can you not remember your point 
Currently reported on immitracker that 189 applicants around 26-28 Nov have got their grants. But yours is 2 weeks later. Can you confirm the lodgement date ??


----------



## rahulpop1

JIME2017 said:


> Dec 16. Ray of hope for the Dec gang.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Best luck buddy!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin88

AQTLM1905 said:


> Gavin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how can you not remember your point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently reported on immitracker that 189 applicants around 26-28 Nov have got their grants. But yours is 2 weeks later. Can you confirm the lodgement date ??
Click to expand...


Yes I received the invitation to apply on the 6/12/17. Submitted my application on the 11/12/17 and paid onnthe 11/12/17


----------



## Minkuziii

Can any one reply on below question please....



Minkuziii said:


> Hello experts - quick question. I have resigned from my current company and notice period just got over. Do i need to inform DIBP immediately or should i wait for the company to provide me experience cum relieving letter, last payslip along with the FNF details and tax documents.
> 
> Let me know, as i am visa applicant of 10th dec 2017 hoping for visa to arrive shortly now.


----------



## andreyx108b

Minkuziii said:


> Can any one reply on below question please....


I've responded already.


----------



## AQTLM1905

Gavin88 said:


> Yes I received the invitation to apply on the 6/12/17. Submitted my application on the 11/12/17 and paid onnthe 11/12/17


CONGRATS AGAIN!
Australia needs a doctor like you ASAP eace:


----------



## Minkuziii

andreyx108b said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one reply on below question please....
> 
> 
> 
> I've responded already.
Click to expand...

Many thanks for your reply, any repercussions if i dont update dibp?


----------



## mohdjahangir

Minkuziii said:


> Many thanks for your reply, any repercussions if i dont update dibp?


Its always recommended to update them. There was one case on this forum where the guys received the visa after one week of informing DIBP about his job loss.


----------



## dhivyast

The immitracker shows someone has received the 189 grant for lodgement date as Jan 19th 2018:shocked:


----------



## faizanshaikh

Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18


Congratulations mate! Humble request to update immitracker, it will help other applicants to analyse their cases.


----------



## faizanshaikh

dhivyast said:


> The immitracker shows someone has received the 189 grant for lodgement date as Jan 19th 2018:shocked:


Hopes are high now


----------



## alexmc17

Hi All,

How can I connect with people who are planning to move to Australia in August/September. I have my Visa and I am looking for similar individuals to connect to.

Thanks


----------



## abcFalcon

*189 visa application queries*

Hello everyone,

I apologise if this is not the right place for this question, but I am really looking for the answer as everyone here has already filled in the visa application.

My queries:
1. "Usual country of residence" - I am in Australia since last 3 years 4 months. I am confused whether I should put my country of citizenship or Australia?
2. Under Previous travel to Australia:
Has the applicant been in Australia in the last 28 days? - Yes
Date applicant arrived - What should be entered in this - latest arrival date in Australia or the initial arrival date?

Cheers!

Please let me know if there is already a forum for 189 visa application queries


----------



## debeash

Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

Send me your mobile number only thru a personal message to me. I will add u to a group.


alexmc17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How can I connect with people who are planning to move to Australia in August/September. I have my Visa and I am looking for similar individuals to connect to.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa

alexmc17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How can I connect with people who are planning to move to Australia in August/September. I have my Visa and I am looking for similar individuals to connect to.
> 
> Thanks


Pine me one to one. I am going in August 1st week.


----------



## ankmahajan

As per immitracker this guy was onshore, so that might have worked in his favor.



dhivyast said:


> The immitracker shows someone has received the 189 grant for lodgement date as Jan 19th 2018:shocked:


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

ankmahajan said:


> As per immitracker this guy was onshore, so that might have worked in his favor.


Does'nt make sense to me. I am onshore too and i logded on 27th Nov. No update yet.


----------



## ankmahajan

That is weird. Not sure on what basis cases are being processed by DIBP.



Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Does'nt make sense to me. I am onshore too and i logded on 27th Nov. No update yet.


----------



## rohsing89

Minkuziii said:


> Can any one reply on below question please....


you can inform DIBP after you have received your relieving letter. If you have joined any new company, you can upload just the offer letter (this is optional and up to you)


----------



## sujitswaroop

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Does'nt make sense to me. I am onshore too and i logded on 27th Nov. No update yet.


I spoke to my agent now, he mentioned that some of his clients for whom he had applied for (in Nov, Dec and Jan) have already received the visa (including Dec and Jan) except mine and 1 more (out of 12 cases 2 are pending). So, Immitracker alone may not be accurate, there are others who had lodged later than Nov and Dec and have recvd grant (at least as per my agent). 

He thinks, the CO assigned to my case may be overloaded and hence is a little behind. The other person still waiting is due to child-birth related process delays. 

I will update you guys as and when I receive any info from my agent.

My lodgement date is 2nd Dec 2017.


----------



## nithin.raghav

Thanks for posting the details. All the very best !


----------



## abin

sujitswaroop said:


> I spoke to my agent now, he mentioned that some of his clients for whom he had applied for (in Nov, Dec and Jan) have already received the visa (including Dec and Jan) except mine and 1 more (out of 12 cases 2 are pending). So, Immitracker alone may not be accurate, there are others who had lodged later than Nov and Dec and have recvd grant (at least as per my agent).
> 
> He thinks, the CO assigned to my case may be overloaded and hence is a little behind. The other person still waiting is due to child-birth related process delays.
> 
> I will update you guys as and when I receive any info from my agent.
> 
> My lodgement date is 2nd Dec 2017.


This was really a useful piece of information...thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905

sujitswaroop said:


> I spoke to my agent now, he mentioned that some of his clients for whom he had applied for (in Nov, Dec and Jan) have already received the visa (including Dec and Jan) except mine and 1 more (out of 12 cases 2 are pending). So, Immitracker alone may not be accurate, there are others who had lodged later than Nov and Dec and have recvd grant (at least as per my agent).
> 
> He thinks, the CO assigned to my case may be overloaded and hence is a little behind. The other person still waiting is due to child-birth related process delays.
> 
> I will update you guys as and when I receive any info from my agent.
> 
> My lodgement date is 2nd Dec 2017.


Glad to hear a relieving reference from your agent. 
I personally agree and can imagine how applications are allocated to different teams of CO and multiple processes. We've seen people lodging a couple of days after other people and actually receiving grant (direct) several days earlier. But now the distance has gone up to more than a month (from end of Nov to post-mid of Jan). This is really surprising but understandable, considering the invitation counts have drastically reduced by 75% from Oct to Dec.

Lodged on 30-Nov-17. Waiting day by day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GUNBUN

sujitswaroop said:


> I spoke to my agent now, he mentioned that some of his clients for whom he had applied for (in Nov, Dec and Jan) have already received the visa (including Dec and Jan) except mine and 1 more (out of 12 cases 2 are pending). So, Immitracker alone may not be accurate, there are others who had lodged later than Nov and Dec and have recvd grant (at least as per my agent).
> 
> He thinks, the CO assigned to my case may be overloaded and hence is a little behind. The other person still waiting is due to child-birth related process delays.
> 
> I will update you guys as and when I receive any info from my agent.
> 
> My lodgement date is 2nd Dec 2017.



Yes, lot more cooking inside....

Someone with 18 Dec 2017 lodgement has received CO contact today for VAC2 payment, which indicates that Dec cases progressing well

Many people on this forum have mentality that we shall update immitracker only when we have received final grant, they wont mind updating CO contact status in immitracker unless they require support from fellow members/seniors.

Therefore, I am requesting mates to please update even the CO contact statuses.

Thanks & let's wait together.....

GunBun.


----------



## Nshikha

*Question*



sujitswaroop said:


> I spoke to my agent now, he mentioned that some of his clients for whom he had applied for (in Nov, Dec and Jan) have already received the visa (including Dec and Jan) except mine and 1 more (out of 12 cases 2 are pending). So, Immitracker alone may not be accurate, there are others who had lodged later than Nov and Dec and have recvd grant (at least as per my agent).
> 
> He thinks, the CO assigned to my case may be overloaded and hence is a little behind. The other person still waiting is due to child-birth related process delays.
> 
> I will update you guys as and when I receive any info from my agent.
> 
> My lodgement date is 2nd Dec 2017.


Could you please let me know what is the latest lodgement date in the month of Jan who received PR filed by your agent?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

congratulations.. are u at onshore or offshore?



Gavin88 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18


----------



## svramesh02

baruazone said:


> Send me your mobile number only thru a personal message to me. I will add u to a group.


Hi,

Could you please add also me in to the group.I will send you a personal message. I am also planning to go to Australia in Aug/Sept 2018


----------



## JIME2017

Hi Guys

Do we need to upload any passport size photos of the applicants as part of documents. 
Are there any formats for upload ?

Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

JIME2017 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Do we need to upload any passport size photos of the applicants as part of documents.
> Are there any formats for upload ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


NO photos required

I do not know how this requirements has started circulating on the forum

Cheers


----------



## JIME2017

newbienz said:


> NO photos required
> 
> I do not know how this requirements has started circulating on the forum
> 
> Cheers


Came across below link under 'Attach documents' which mentions about attaching separate photos 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx

Hence the doubt.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

JIME2017 said:


> Came across below link under 'Attach documents' which mentions about attaching separate photos
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx
> 
> Hence the doubt.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


That’s only specific for citizenship applications as it requires that your photo be attested by an authorised and competent person

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

JIME2017 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Do we need to upload any passport size photos of the applicants as part of documents.
> Are there any formats for upload ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Checklist on DHA websites suggest photo, however, it is indeed not required.


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> Checklist on DHA websites suggest photo, however, it is indeed not required.


Can you give me the link to the DHA website which suggests photos for 189/190 visa applications?

Cheers


----------



## JIME2017

newbienz said:


> That’s only specific for citizenship applications as it requires that your photo be attested by an authorised and competent person
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Yeah , this seems valid.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> NO photos required
> 
> I do not know how this requirements has started circulating on the forum
> 
> Cheers


the lsit had been updated, link remains the same, the list as it was is here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ndependent-subclass-189-visa.html#post1015114


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> the lsit had been updated, link remains the same, the list as it was is here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ndependent-subclass-189-visa.html#post1015114


Here is the link from DHA website. Photo is no where in this list however it's required for Citizenship applications.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx

Hope this helps..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

rahulpop1 said:


> Here is the link from DHA website. Photo is no where in this list however it's required for Citizenship applications.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You are right 

It was a wrong information being provided based on God knows how many years old unverified list posted by some member

I am following the department list closely for nearly 15 months and have never come across it at any point of time 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Here is the link from DHA website. Photo is no where in this list however it's required for Citizenship applications.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


As i said the photo was always in the checklist, the same checklist continue to circulate, as you may appreciate if you don't know something it does not mean it never happend or does not exist. ainkiller:


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> As i said the photo was always in the checklist, the same checklist continue to circulate, as you may appreciate if you don't know something it does not mean it never happend or does not exist. ainkiller:


It may have existed but it's not now that's what I am saying. Photo is not required anymore as per DHA website. I do not trust some random website for it.
People can still attach it if they want to. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> It may have existed but it's not now that's what I am saying. Photo is not required anymore as per DHA website. I do not trust some random website for it.
> People can still attach it if they want to.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It was never required  i got my grant nearly 2.5 years ago and never uploaded it... 75% never uploaded a photo and it was OK. However, it was in checklist, finally it has been removed


----------



## Minkuziii

Thanks.



rohsing89 said:


> Minkuziii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one reply on below question please....
> 
> 
> 
> you can inform DIBP after you have received your relieving letter. If you have joined any new company, you can upload just the offer letter (this is optional and up to you)
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

however, among members... the photo from the checklist continue to float..


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> however, among members... the photo from the checklist continue to float..


Yeah. That's true. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

anant.b.mahajan said:


> congratulations.. are u at onshore or offshore?
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Excited to say that I got my grant today and that there is definitely hope.
> Eoi was on the 1st December - I think it was 75/ 80 points.. can't really remember
> 
> Medical doctor
> Application submitted: 11 dec 2017
> Payment : 11 dec 2017
> No contact from CO
> Direct grant: 10/5/18
Click to expand...

Seems (from immi tracker) all those who recvd grant with lodgement date > Nov 27th are onshore applicants. 

If any of you know of someone at offshore, whose lodgement date is after 1 dec 2017 and has recvd the grant, please let the group know. 

Not that we can do anything about it but we can do further analysis and kill some more time and get tensed and increase BP and gripe at how bad things are. 🙂


----------



## NB

andreyx108b said:


> As i said the photo was always in the checklist, the same checklist continue to circulate, as you may appreciate if you don't know something it does not mean it never happend or does not exist. ainkiller:


By just saying that it existed, does not make it the gospel truth and everyone is expected to believe it

I did a bit of research and found that this has not been mentioned before any MARA agents for quite a few years 

In fact I believe that this requirement was never there and was added just by some members on their own and others continued to propagate in the lists till such time that I started to firmly advise members to desist from uploading it

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

sujitswaroop said:


> Seems (from immi tracker) all those who recvd grant with lodgement date > Nov 27th are onshore applicants.
> 
> If any of you know of someone at offshore, whose lodgement date is after 1 dec 2017 and has recvd the grant, please let the group know.
> 
> Not that we can do anything about it but we can do further analysis and kill some more time and get tensed and increase BP and gripe at how bad things are. 🙂


Hahaha.. Sure buddy.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> By just saying that it existed, does not make it the gospel truth and everyone is expected to believe it
> 
> I did a bit of research and found that this has not been mentioned before any MARA agents for quite a few years
> 
> In fact I believe that this requirement was never there and was added just by some members on their own and others continued to propagate in the lists till such time that I started to firmly advise members to desist from uploading it
> 
> Cheers




You often mislead, confuse and make things up... so thats not unusual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Hi.
I got 2nd CO contact on 27th March for PCC (UAE). Till when should i expect a response?

I stayed in UAE on visit visa for total period of more than 1 year. UAE do not give PCC to visit visa 
holders. I visited U.A.E recently solely for the purpose of getting PCC but failed. What happens when someone fails to produce PCC, but shows that he has made all possible efforts to obtain it?


----------



## baruazone

In case you have done every effort to get it but the authorities are not giving it to you as per their rules/processes then you can share these evidences with CO. This way you may get an extension on the 28 days timeline to get it or may get waiver on the ask. Well it all depends case by case.

Thanks!



Hasanfiaz said:


> Hi.
> I got 2nd CO contact on 27th March for PCC (UAE). Till when should i expect a response?
> 
> I stayed in UAE on visit visa for total period of more than 1 year. UAE do not give PCC to visit visa
> holders. I visited U.A.E recently solely for the purpose of getting PCC but failed. What happens when someone fails to produce PCC, but shows that he has made all possible efforts to obtain it?


----------



## Hasanfiaz

baruazone said:


> In case you have done every effort to get it but the authorities are not giving it to you as per their rules/processes then you can share these evidences with CO. This way you may get an extension on the 28 days timeline to get it or may get waiver on the ask. Well it all depends case by case.
> 
> Thanks!


My consultant told me that now DIBP team will send a declaration form to you to be attested from australian embassy and signed by two witnesses. Has anyone else faced similar situation?


----------



## varas

*new member*

hi all,
'I have been a silent follower of all the posts on this thread. I joined today to be a part of this group. I would like to say every1 is doing a good job by helping others.
I have lodged my 189 visa application with VAC 2 Payment on December 18....now fingers crossed. congratualtions for all those who got their grants . All the best for all waiting for their grants. Hope to help more people.


----------



## mmudassir

Hi,

I received my PR and it's validity is till June 2022. I validated PR by visiting Australia in Oct 2017. Do I have visit Australia every year to keep this PR valid or I can visit anytime till June 2022.

Thanks.


----------



## abhi2018

I don't think you are required to visit every year. However, you are required to live in the country for a certain number of days in these 5 years if you wish your PR to be renewed past June 2022.



mmudassir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my PR and it's validity is till June 2022. I validated PR by visiting Australia in Oct 2017. Do I have visit Australia every year to keep this PR valid or I can visit anytime till June 2022.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhi2018 said:


> I don't think you are required to visit every year. However, you are required to live in the country for a certain number of days in these 5 years if you wish your PR to be renewed past June 2022.




He has to arrive prior to expiry, he will have to satisfy some conditions then to receive rrv if he wants to travel overseas after his pr has expired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex

Come think of it, in Oct alone, the total number of invites is 2500, that's more than the total invites of from Dec 2017-March 2028, so it is really possible that they might process applications with lodgement date of Feb or Mar. hmmm


----------



## GUNBUN

Heprex said:


> Come think of it, in Oct alone, the total number of invites is 2500, that's more than the total invites of from Dec 2017-March 2028, so it is really possible that they might process applications with lodgement date of Feb or Mar. hmmm


That 6th Feb case reported in immitracker is a fake one as detected by one of our forum member. Also that fake guy rumoured about March grants.

Jan case looks trustworthy.

GunBun

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

GUNBUN said:


> That 6th Feb case reported in immitracker is a fake one as detected by one of our forum member. Also that fake guy rumoured about March grants.
> 
> Jan case looks trustworthy.
> 
> GunBun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk



I really don't understand, why people give false information. What benefit such people get? Disgusting


----------



## boombaya

Hey, do onshore applicants have to be onshore when the visa is granted?


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> That 6th Feb case reported in immitracker is a fake one as detected by one of our forum member. Also that fake guy rumoured about March grants.
> 
> Jan case looks trustworthy.
> 
> GunBun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Thank you for letting us know - and thank you to the person that discovered them to be fake!

Why would anyone do that?! So annoying!


----------



## vivek101

Hello Experts,

Is it imperative to upload immigration forms like 80, 1221, 1022, etc. as handwritten written copies?
I couldn't help but notice that the PDF files have all the fields enabled for digital edits. I've anyways uploaded handwritten copies at the behest of my agent but still was curious to know about the acceptability of digitally signed forms.
Has anyone received a CO contact stating an explicit requirement for handwritten forms?


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

it would be ok to fill digital pdf. so far no one has reported about such an incident that form must be filled manually or it has to be hand written one. 



vivek101 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Is it imperative to upload immigration forms like 80, 1221, 1022, etc. as handwritten written copies?
> I couldn't help but notice that the PDF files have all the fields enabled for digital edits. I've anyways uploaded handwritten copies at the behest of my agent but still was curious to know about the acceptability of digitally signed forms.
> Has anyone received a CO contact stating an explicit requirement for handwritten forms?


----------



## vivek101

anant.b.mahajan said:


> it would be ok to fill digital pdf. so far no one has reported about such an incident that form must be filled manually or it has to be hand written one.


I was a bit skeptical as all the forms say - Please use a *pen*, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

as far as i know its ok and not mandatory to fill the form with pen. 



vivek101 said:


> I was a bit skeptical as all the forms say - Please use a *pen*, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.


----------



## GUNBUN

Guys!

No exciting update on grants for today, last Friday 

I was thinking.... whether DHA is giving less preference to applicants those who have accounts on immitracker/Expatforum 

LOL


----------



## GUNBUN

GUNBUN said:


> Guys!
> 
> No exciting update on grants for today, last Friday
> 
> I was thinking.... whether DHA is giving less preference to applicants those who have accounts on immitracker/Expatforum
> 
> LOL


Yet again this 22 Apr 2018 onshore, Chinese applicant grant.....



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## reflectiveice

ANZSCO Code : 253999

IELTS: Superior
EOI Lodged: 15 Jan 18 - 75 Points
Invited: 18 Jan 18
Visa Fee: 25 Jan 18
Medicals: 22 Jan 18
Final document upload: 26 Jan 18

CO contact: Nil
Grant: 15 May 18
IED: onshore

Hi everyone, just to confirm that January direct grants are happening.


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

reflectiveice said:


> ANZSCO Code : 253999
> 
> IELTS: Superior
> EOI Lodged: 15 Jan 18 - 75 Points
> Invited: 18 Jan 18
> Visa Fee: 25 Jan 18
> Medicals: 22 Jan 18
> Final document upload: 26 Jan 18
> 
> CO contact: Nil
> Grant: 15 May 18
> IED: onshore
> 
> Hi everyone, just to confirm that January direct grants are happening.


What priority they are processing the applications. We are waiting on our 27th Nov.


----------



## rahulpop1

reflectiveice said:


> ANZSCO Code : 253999
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: Superior
> 
> EOI Lodged: 15 Jan 18 - 75 Points
> 
> Invited: 18 Jan 18
> 
> Visa Fee: 25 Jan 18
> 
> Medicals: 22 Jan 18
> 
> Final document upload: 26 Jan 18
> 
> 
> 
> CO contact: Nil
> 
> Grant: 15 May 18
> 
> IED: onshore
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just to confirm that January direct grants are happening.




Congratulations..
Best of luck!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

reflectiveice said:


> ANZSCO Code : 253999
> 
> IELTS: Superior
> EOI Lodged: 15 Jan 18 - 75 Points
> Invited: 18 Jan 18
> Visa Fee: 25 Jan 18
> Medicals: 22 Jan 18
> Final document upload: 26 Jan 18
> 
> CO contact: Nil
> Grant: 15 May 18
> IED: onshore
> 
> Hi everyone, just to confirm that January direct grants are happening.


Congrats, at the moment onshore applicants are the luckiest one's.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

GUNBUN said:


> Congrats, at the moment onshore applicants are the luckiest one's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Is there any benefit while applying visa from onshore?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

Hello folks,

I've changed my employer a few weeks back. Thus I submitted my previous and current employer details via the 'Update Details -> Change in circumstances' page. I was expecting just the details to get submitted online followed by an upload of Form 1022 that I filled in manually.
But to my surprise, the form was auto-uploaded in the documents section (snapshot attached). As silly as I may sound, do I still need to upload my manually filled form? I hope not.

Secondly, I've had to update Form 80 and 1221 due to my employment change. What naming convention am I supposed to follow for the Case Officer's ease of understanding?


----------



## abin

Is there any benefit in applying visa from onshore as I can see from immitracker that few people who either have received grant or CO contact are onshore and they applied visa on or around April 2018 ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhijeetAn

Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


----------



## AQTLM1905

AbhijeetAn said:


> Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


Congrats!

I assured you're an onshore applicant based on your location.
Kindly create your myimmitracker entry to help clear the doubt. People have been shocked by some Apr18 applicant getting grant in less than a month. Many of 28Nov and Dec-18 incl. me have not received any responses yet.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AbhijeetAn

AQTLM1905 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I assured you're an onshore applicant based on your location.
> Kindly create your myimmitracker entry to help clear the doubt. People have been shocked by some Apr18 applicant getting grant in less than a month. Many of 28Nov and Dec-18 incl. me have not received any responses yet.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks


----------



## ameya_k2

AbhijeetAn said:


> Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.


Congrats Abhijeet! 

Could you please let us know your ANZSCO code, lodgement date, location (onshore / offshore)?


----------



## JIME2017

Seems they have stopped processing offshore applicants post Nov 28 as seen in the immitracker updates for last few days .

Would it be the same till July 


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

While I’m happy for those receiving grants, onshore or not, I am submitting a complaint when all of this is done. The Aus Gov website clearly states no priority processing for 189 visas, yet for the past 2 weeks only onshore applicants are receiving the grant. 

Very annoying and frustrating.


----------



## AbhijeetAn

ameya_k2 said:


> Congrats Abhijeet!
> 
> Could you please let us know your ANZSCO code, lodgement date, location (onshore / offshore)?


Thanks a lot 

ANZSCO code: 261313
lodgement date: 20th January, 2018
location: onshore


----------



## boombaya

myimmitracker is only showing approximately 10% of the lodged applications guys, not the entire population. I believe that people from offshore have received their grant progressively. It's just that they are not in this forum/immitracker and we can't see.


----------



## rejo1183

Leve said:


> While I’m happy for those receiving grants, onshore or not, I am submitting a complaint when all of this is done. The Aus Gov website clearly states no priority processing for 189 visas, yet for the past 2 weeks only onshore applicants are receiving the grant.
> 
> Very annoying and frustrating.


I don't think the Aus Govt is prioritizing onshore applications. I have applied on the 5th Dec 2017 from onshore and am yet to hear from DBIP. Many applicants from last yr who had applied in Sept & Oct had a similar case where their cases got skipped...hopefully this doesn't happen to Dec applicants.


----------



## ankmahajan

AbhijeetAn said:


> Much to my surprise, I got the grant today. It is a direct grant. No CO contact. No clue if EV happened or not. A big sigh of relief. Started this process 2 years back.



Congratulations Abhijeet!


----------



## vivek101

vivek101 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I've changed my employer a few weeks back. Thus I submitted my previous and current employer details via the 'Update Details -> Change in circumstances' page. I was expecting just the details to get submitted online followed by an upload of Form 1022 that I filled in manually.
> But to my surprise, the form was auto-uploaded in the documents section (snapshot attached). As silly as I may sound, do I still need to upload my manually filled form? I hope not.
> 
> Secondly, I've had to update Form 80 and 1221 due to my employment change. What naming convention am I supposed to follow for the Case Officer's ease of understanding?


I'd appreciate your valuable inputs please.


----------



## vvvvvvv

boombaya said:


> myimmitracker is only showing approximately 10% of the lodged applications guys, not the entire population. I believe that people from offshore have received their grant progressively. It's just that they are not in this forum/immitracker and we can't see.


Did you submite proof of residence (Rental agreement etc) for your Australian Study Requirement?


----------



## AbhijeetAn

ankmahajan said:


> Congratulations Abhijeet!


Thanks


----------



## ninad_gooner

The global processing times changed from 8-11 months to 8-9 months on my immi account this week. . I checked migration desk forum and some guys processing times have changed to 6-8 months. Hope this is a good sign ! 😁 What about you guys ?


----------



## vivek101

ninad_gooner said:


> The global processing times changed from 8-11 months to 8-9 months on my immi account this week. . I checked migration desk forum and some guys processing times have changed to 6-8 months. Hope this is a good sign ! 😁 What about you guys ?


Same here. It says 8 to 9 months for me as well.


----------



## Minkuziii

8-9 months for me as well.



ninad_gooner said:


> The global processing times changed from 8-11 months to 8-9 months on my immi account this week. . I checked migration desk forum and some guys processing times have changed to 6-8 months. Hope this is a good sign ! 😁 What about you guys ?


----------



## Minkuziii

Its always good to upload extra documents...no harm in uploading any document twice ( considering earlier being uploaded by mistake to some other location, this time upload it manually to the correct location). My suggestion for naming convention is that use 'updated' or 'new' or 'date stamp' as opposed to what you names previously.

Hope this helps.



vivek101 said:


> vivek101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> I've changed my employer a few weeks back. Thus I submitted my previous and current employer details via the 'Update Details -> Change in circumstances' page. I was expecting just the details to get submitted online followed by an upload of Form 1022 that I filled in manually.
> But to my surprise, the form was auto-uploaded in the documents section (snapshot attached). As silly as I may sound, do I still need to upload my manually filled form? I hope not.
> 
> Secondly, I've had to update Form 80 and 1221 due to my employment change. What naming convention am I supposed to follow for the Case Officer's ease of understanding?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate your valuable inputs please.
Click to expand...


----------



## AQTLM1905

Dont know what's happening but I assume that we can call the week starting last Wednesday 9-May is an "onshore" week. Both 189 190 on immitracker imply so. How frustrating!


----------



## ericxu

AQTLM1905 said:


> Dont know what's happening but I assume that we can call the week starting last Wednesday 9-May is an "onshore" week. Both 189 190 on immitracker imply so. How frustrating!


Hi 
Did you receive any CO contact because i notice your lodgement date is 30th November. Mine is 28th Novemeber so we are kinda close. My status is stll "received".


----------



## AQTLM1905

ericxu said:


> Hi
> Did you receive any CO contact because i notice your lodgement date is 30th November. Mine is 28th Novemeber so we are kinda close. My status is stll "received".


Same here bro.

I noticed no further picking of applicant post 28 Nov since last Friday. There are still 26 to 28Nov application like yours waiting. Are they stopping for some reasons?


----------



## ericxu

AQTLM1905 said:


> Same here bro.
> 
> I noticed no further picking of applicant post 28 Nov since last Friday. There are still 26 to 28Nov application like yours waiting. Are they stopping for some reasons?


Lets hope for the best, bro


----------



## abin

rejo1183 said:


> I don't think the Aus Govt is prioritizing onshore applications. I have applied on the 5th Dec 2017 from onshore and am yet to hear from DBIP. Many applicants from last yr who had applied in Sept & Oct had a similar case where their cases got skipped...hopefully this doesn't happen to Dec applicants.


Then what could be the possible criteria for selection....seems like random selection...based on CO availability...just like customer care..huh

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

Minkuziii said:


> Its always good to upload extra documents...no harm in uploading any document twice ( considering earlier being uploaded by mistake to some other location, this time upload it manually to the correct location). My suggestion for naming convention is that use 'updated' or 'new' or 'date stamp' as opposed to what you names previously.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you. I'll use something like 'Form_80_16MAY2018_employment_change.pdf'.


----------



## Ziad Sal

Hi,
I am a Civil Engineer and my EOI issued with score 65/189 and 70/190.
Is it difficult to get invitation from Victoria State with these scores and how long it might take.
I heard that the new invitation round might come on 23 May 2018, so I don't think I will be included in such short period , but how long usually it takes.

Appreciate if any advise on the subject.


----------



## Ziad Sal

Hi Guys.

I am a Civil Engineer and my EOI issued (VIC) with score 65/189 and 70/190.
Age :25 points
Eng: 10 points
Exp:15 points
Edu: 15 points
+5/190
Is it difficult to get invitation from VIC with these scores and how long it might take.
I heard that the new invitation round might come on 23 May 2018, so I don't think I will be included in such short period , but how long usually it takes.
I applied also for 190/NSW, what are my chances here, even though I prefer VIC more

Appreciate if any advise on the subject.


----------



## SunV

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer and my EOI issued (VIC) with score 65/189 and 70/190.
> Age :25 points
> Eng: 10 points
> Exp:15 points
> Edu: 15 points
> +5/190
> Is it difficult to get invitation from VIC with these scores and how long it might take.
> I heard that the new invitation round might come on 23 May 2018, so I don't think I will be included in such short period , but how long usually it takes.
> I applied also for 190/NSW, what are my chances here, even though I prefer VIC more
> 
> Appreciate if any advise on the subject.


you don't have to wait for VIC to invite you, you can directly submit your application in victoria website since your ANZSCO is non ICT.

Keep in mind, victoria has temporarily stopped application for state nomination so you are late for this. Once it is opened you can apply there . 

Read below for more information how to apply for VIC:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## Ziad Sal

SunV said:


> you don't have to wait for VIC to invite you, you can directly submit your application in victoria website since your ANZSCO is non ICT.
> 
> Keep in mind, victoria has temporarily stopped application for state nomination so you are late for this. Once it is opened you can apply there .
> 
> Read below for more information how to apply for VIC:
> 
> 
> 
> I did submit for VIC already, am asking what is the possibilities to be accepted with such scores.
> Sorry for the mistake in the wording , am new at this and am not sure about my migration agent feedback.


----------



## SunV

Ziad Sal said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to wait for VIC to invite you, you can directly submit your application in victoria website since your ANZSCO is non ICT.
> 
> Keep in mind, victoria has temporarily stopped application for state nomination so you are late for this. Once it is opened you can apply there .
> 
> Read below for more information how to apply for VIC:
> 
> 
> 
> I did submit for VIC already, am asking what is the possibilities to be accepted with such scores.
> Sorry for the mistake in the wording , am new at this and am not sure about my migration agent feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Thing I can say is wait and wait and wait and wait.
> 
> you don't have other option for VIC. You have done your best from your side now its on VIC to decide.
> 
> Best of luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## beloved120

If you are onshore you are eligible for a bridging visa why are you rushing your application to be approved? Relax guys the onshore ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

boombaya said:


> myimmitracker is only showing approximately 10% of the lodged applications guys, not the entire population. I believe that people from offshore have received their grant progressively. It's just that they are not in this forum/immitracker and we can't see.


It is highly unlikely that all applicants after 27th Nov (lodged from offshore) and registered with Immi Tracker are not picked up and those not registered with Immi Tracker are being granted visa. There definitely is some priority processing happening for those at onsite (have seen people reporting with date as late as April receiving grant or CO contact). 

But, there is nothing we can do about this as the processing period shows 8 - 9 months. Very surprising, a Developed Country with well set processes in place doing things in random fashion. But then, US is far worse than this and Canada might take longer. So, this is Hobsons choice. Keep calm and enjoy the journey.


----------



## ankmahajan

Any progress on the grants today? Couldn't see anything on Immitracker.


----------



## rahulpop1

ankmahajan said:


> Any progress on the grants today? Couldn't see anything on Immitracker.




Nothing..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

rahulpop1 said:


> Nothing..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Grants for China continue.. 2 more onshore applications received their grant today, as per immitracker.


----------



## rahulpop1

ankmahajan said:


> Grants for China continue.. 2 more onshore applications received their grant today, as per immitracker.


Yes. Onshore guys are receiving it first. 
I think it makes sense anyway as they are on bridging visa or 457 which can't be renewed.
To few Intolerant people, please ignore this post as these are my personal views. 
Offshore grants should kick-in soon as there won't be too many Onshore candidates remaining now considering less number of invites recently..
Keep fingers crossed guys. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

rahulpop1 said:


> Yes. Onshore guys are receiving it first.
> I think it makes sense anyway as they are on bridging visa or 457 which can't be renewed.
> To few Intolerant people, please ignore this post as these are my personal views.
> Offshore grants should kick-in soon as there won't be too many Onshore candidates remaining now considering less number of invites recently..
> Keep fingers crossed guys. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Agree with you Rahul. I really hope offshore cases are picked up soon!
Interestingly, an offshore candidate (lodged 17 Dec) received the grant today and yet again its China.

I feel DIBP is working on picking up Dec cases but it just feels random at the moment. The best would be to leave them at what they do and we sit back, relax and wait for our turn.


----------



## andreyx108b

ankmahajan said:


> Agree with you Rahul. I really hope offshore cases are picked up soon!
> Interestingly, an offshore candidate (lodged 17 Dec) received the grant today and yet again its China.
> 
> I feel DIBP is working on picking up Dec cases but it just feels random at the moment. The best would be to leave them at what they do and we sit back, relax and wait for our turn.


Ofshore were always quicker... and we will see a lot of Chinese applicants, they usually have very high points and onshore hence are continue to be invited in the past 6 months.


----------



## rahulpop1

ankmahajan said:


> Agree with you Rahul. I really hope offshore cases are picked up soon!
> Interestingly, an offshore candidate (lodged 17 Dec) received the grant today and yet again its China.
> 
> I feel DIBP is working on picking up Dec cases but it just feels random at the moment. The best would be to leave them at what they do and we sit back, relax and wait for our turn.


Agree. Our turn will come soon.  🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## doing333

My DOE is 7.10.17 and invited.lodged on 7.12.17 .
onshore 189 accounting with 75points
I have received an initial CO contact on 15.5 requesting form80 for myself and partner. Uploaded form80 and other docs requested and still waiting again.!


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> Agree. Our turn will come soon.  🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


to be honest, the only way it can go is decrease of processing time... the number of ITAs issued in the past 6 (300 x 12 = 3600) months is like for 1 each months before that, COs shouldn't be too overloaded with work.


----------



## andreyx108b

doing333 said:


> My DOE is 7.10.17 and invited.lodged on 7.12.17 .
> onshore 189 accounting with 75points
> I have received an initial CO contact on 15.5 requesting form80 for myself and partner. Uploaded form80 and other docs requested and still waiting again.!


good luck


----------



## SMR1

Guys . 3rd CO contact on 7th May 2018
3rd time asking for spouse functional proof of English language. 
Fail to understand why asking same thing time and again.
1st CO contact sent universty letter 
2nd CO Contact sent letter with transcript and degree 
3rd CO contact sent same again .
Can we ask them . How can we email or contact them. ..? 
Kindly advise .
Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b

SMR1 said:


> Guys . 3rd CO contact on 7th May 2018
> 3rd time asking for spouse functional proof of English language.
> Fail to understand why asking same thing time and again.
> 1st CO contact sent universty letter
> 2nd CO Contact sent letter with transcript and degree
> 3rd CO contact sent same again .
> Can we ask them . How can we email or contact them. ..?
> Kindly advise .
> Regards.


you can e-mail to the general e-mail... or call them and clairfy whats wrong. 

Did you follow the letter format to finest details?


----------



## Sd1982

SMR1 said:


> Guys . 3rd CO contact on 7th May 2018
> 3rd time asking for spouse functional proof of English language.
> Fail to understand why asking same thing time and again.
> 1st CO contact sent universty letter
> 2nd CO Contact sent letter with transcript and degree
> 3rd CO contact sent same again .
> Can we ask them . How can we email or contact them. ..?
> Kindly advise .
> Regards.


I was asked for functional english proof for my wife as well.

We provided them letters from High School, College and University stating that all courses were taught in English. We also provided transcripts and degrees. 

Rather than delaying a grant, it would be better if she takes a PTE test.


----------



## rahulpop1

andreyx108b said:


> to be honest, the only way it can go is decrease of processing time... the number of ITAs issued in the past 6 (300 x 12 = 3600) months is like for 1 each months before that, COs shouldn't be too overloaded with work.


That's true.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> That's true.. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


lets hope!


----------



## mohdjahangir

Do I need to clear any debts(home loan/personal loan) and provide proof to Australian immigration department for 189 grant?

I read on following link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-

"You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."

Currently, I am in India and had lodged my application (SC 189) in March 2018.


----------



## andreyx108b

mohdjahangir said:


> Do I need to clear any debts(home loan/personal loan) and provide proof to Australian immigration department for 189 grant?
> 
> I read on following link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-
> 
> "You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."
> 
> Currently, I am in India and had lodged my application (SC 189) in March 2018.




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

mohdjahangir said:


> Do I need to clear any debts(home loan/personal loan) and provide proof to Australian immigration department for 189 grant?
> 
> I read on following link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-
> 
> "You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government."
> 
> Currently, I am in India and had lodged my application (SC 189) in March 2018.


*You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government.*

Did you receive any loan from the *Australian Gov*? If so repay it before applying for 189 visa.


----------



## andreyx108b

sujitswaroop said:


> *You must have repaid, or have arranged to repay, any outstanding debts to the Australian government.*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive any loan from the *Australian Gov*? If so repay it before applying for 189 visa.




Its not even a loan to the bank bit AU government... i dont see offshore applicant asking this would have debt to au government. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farp

Kindly help me with my queries.
1.Do you need to upload previous passports also? Or only the current passport is enough.
2. If employment points are not claimed is uploading cv mandatory?


----------



## andreyx108b

Farp said:


> Kindly help me with my queries.
> 1.Do you need to upload previous passports also? Or only the current passport is enough.
> 2. If employment points are not claimed is uploading cv mandatory?


1. Not mandatory, but many do.
2. I would say upload CV anyway. Agents' tend to recommend it.


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Hi,

I have to get character statutory form signed by authorized person. Can any one tell me from where i can get it signed in lahore?

thanks.


----------



## Sunny168

You can get it signed from any Oath Commissioner.. Like the ppl who are sitting out side some Govt Offices like DC Office, Electric Office etc...


----------



## pkk0574

Maybe this question has been answered before, but if someone can quickly advise, whether the PCC needs to be notarized or it can be uploaded as is?

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

pkk0574 said:


> Maybe this question has been answered before, but if someone can quickly advise, whether the PCC needs to be notarized or it can be uploaded as is?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can upload the coloured scan. It doesn't need to be notarized.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

Is there any whatsapp /social group of people who will be moving to Melbourne/Sydney this year. I would like to connect.

TIA


----------



## aspiring75

Me too would like to connect if there is such a group. planning to migrate to melbourne soon.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Hi Friends,

I saw today that the global processing timeline has changed to 8 to 9 months. I applied my visa on 9th Aug and it's been 9+ months with status as Received (no CO contact). Shall I call them to know the status? Can anyone share the contact number please.


----------



## Sd1982

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I saw today that the global processing timeline has changed to 8 to 9 months. I applied my visa on 9th Aug and it's been 9+ months with status as Received (no CO contact). Shall I call them to know the status? Can anyone share the contact number please.


I think a direct grant will soon be coming. Their number is 131881.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Sd1982 said:


> I think a direct grant will soon be coming. Their number is 131881.


Thanks Sd1982;

I just called them and currently I am the 52nd caller in the queue. 
Do you think they will have an update for me or there is no point in calling them?


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I saw today that the global processing timeline has changed to 8 to 9 months. I applied my visa on 9th Aug and it's been 9+ months with status as Received (no CO contact). Shall I call them to know the status? Can anyone share the contact number please.


these are indicative timelines, does not mean if these had been exceeded you will get your grant, but yes... you better follow up


----------



## Sd1982

gaps.jaini said:


> Thanks Sd1982;
> 
> I just called them and currently I am the 52nd caller in the queue.
> Do you think they will have an update for me or there is no point in calling them?


This may take upto 2 hours of waiting!

Definitely see what they say. Have your details ready.


----------



## SMR1

Kindly share contact number .I want to call them as well . 
Thanks.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Sd1982 said:


> This may take upto 2 hours of waiting!
> 
> Definitely see what they say. Have your details ready.


It took me 3 hrs and 30 mins to talk to the person and what he told me is that "unfortunately it's taking time and they can't do anything".

Lol


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> It took me 3 hrs and 30 mins to talk to the person and what he told me is that "unfortunately it's taking time and they can't do anything".
> 
> Lol


That's standard response unfortunately


----------



## boombaya

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I saw today that the global processing timeline has changed to 8 to 9 months. I applied my visa on 9th Aug and it's been 9+ months with status as Received (no CO contact). Shall I call them to know the status? Can anyone share the contact number please.


Have you got any CO contact?


----------



## Sd1982

gaps.jaini said:


> It took me 3 hrs and 30 mins to talk to the person and what he told me is that "unfortunately it's taking time and they can't do anything".
> 
> Lol


I know its very frustrating. However, on occasion you can get a great customer service agent and s/he will guide you well. I got mostly robots, but this one person was able to access my file and assured me all was ok and if I had any comments she would update my file. What a gem. 

So try again within a day.


----------



## luvjd

Guys.. Happy to share.. my grant came through today.. 
Lodged on 8th December 2017. No EV and NO CO contact. Direct Grant. 
Detailed timelines in my signature.. 
Pardon my brevity.. Typing this through mobile. 
Needless to say.. Without this forum and the wonderful people like you, I would have spent a ton on agents... The support I received through this forum is priceless.. 
Thank you.. 
Luv, 
Jd


----------



## andreyx108b

luvjd said:


> Guys.. Happy to share.. my grant came through today..
> Lodged on 8th December 2017. No EV and NO CO contact. Direct Grant.
> Detailed timelines in my signature..
> Pardon my brevity.. Typing this through mobile.
> Needless to say.. Without this forum and the wonderful people like you, I would have spent a ton on agents... The support I received through this forum is priceless..
> Thank you..
> Luv,
> Jd




Congrats! Seems like few grants today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

luvjd said:


> Guys.. Happy to share.. my grant came through today..
> Lodged on 8th December 2017. No EV and NO CO contact. Direct Grant.
> Detailed timelines in my signature..
> Pardon my brevity.. Typing this through mobile.
> Needless to say.. Without this forum and the wonderful people like you, I would have spent a ton on agents... The support I received through this forum is priceless..
> Thank you..
> Luv,
> Jd


Congrats...what's your occupation?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd

abin said:


> Congrats...what's your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Timelines.. 

ANZSCO...............: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
ACS Submitted.....: 04-SEP-2017
IELTS....................: 09-SEP-2017 L 7.5, R 9, S 7, W 6.5 
ACS +ve...............: 11-OCT-2017
PTE-A...................: 01-NOV-2017 L90,R90,S90,W90
EOI.......................: 04-NOV-2017 (75)
ITA.......................: 08-NOV-2017
LODGE..................: 08-DEC-2017
DOCS UPLOAD......: 16-DEC-2017(All)
EV/CO....................: NONE
GRANT...................: 21-MAY-2018


----------



## vivek101

luvjd said:


> Guys.. Happy to share.. my grant came through today..
> Lodged on 8th December 2017. No EV and NO CO contact. Direct Grant.
> Detailed timelines in my signature..
> Pardon my brevity.. Typing this through mobile.
> Needless to say.. Without this forum and the wonderful people like you, I would have spent a ton on agents... The support I received through this forum is priceless..
> Thank you..
> Luv,
> Jd


Congratulations. Good to finally see some movement on 261311.
Please update your case on Immi Tracker.


----------



## mitali241086

Congratulations on your grant...  are you offshore or onshore?



luvjd said:


> Guys.. Happy to share.. my grant came through today..
> Lodged on 8th December 2017. No EV and NO CO contact. Direct Grant.
> Detailed timelines in my signature..
> Pardon my brevity.. Typing this through mobile.
> Needless to say.. Without this forum and the wonderful people like you, I would have spent a ton on agents... The support I received through this forum is priceless..
> Thank you..
> Luv,
> Jd


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

luvjd said:


> Guys.. Happy to share.. my grant came through today..
> Lodged on 8th December 2017. No EV and NO CO contact. Direct Grant.
> Detailed timelines in my signature..
> Pardon my brevity.. Typing this through mobile.
> Needless to say.. Without this forum and the wonderful people like you, I would have spent a ton on agents... The support I received through this forum is priceless..
> Thank you..
> Luv,
> Jd


Congrats.
5 months is a good time, hope the grants processing will be faster going forward considering they are taking less applicants.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 5 months is a good time, hope the grants processing will be faster going forward considering they are taking less applicants.




That’s supposed to happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrpritz

gaps.jaini said:


> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a direct grant will soon be coming. Their number is 131881.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sd1982;
> 
> I just called them and currently I am the 52nd caller in the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they will have an update for me or there is no point in calling them?
Click to expand...

Hi have u finally had a word with them? I will also complete 9 months on 9 June. So may be I will also get help from your experience. Pls keep me updated for same.


----------



## luvjd

mitali241086 said:


> Congratulations on your grant...  are you offshore or onshore?


Thank you  
I am offshore applicant.


----------



## ankur14

*Partner Skills Points*

Hi All,

To claim 5 extra points for our visa processing, both my wife & myself are submitting ACS assessment. 

I am the dependant in this case, but before we move ahead I want to make sure if we are on right track to claim 5 partner skill points.

As per the Australia Home Affairs website, for partner skills, we have to provide proof for the below 3 factors when we will be invited to apply for visa:

1. was under 50 years old - My age would be 28-29

2. had competent English. - PTE: (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English

3. had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation. - As per our calculation for ACS assessment, after deducting 4 years from my experience, I would still have 1.5 years of acceptable experience after skill assessment. 

Education: Electronics Engineer
Experience: 5 years & 6 months in IT industry

Now my question is, based on the above calculations will I be able to contribute 5 points for EOI?

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

Total - 189(75), 190(70)

Spouse:
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## AQTLM1905

Hi all,

Me, my wife and son have just received 189 grants today. 172 days waiting and it was a direct grant. IED 11-Dec-2018
I would like to send my special thanks to all the members on this forum, anyone from who answered my silly questions to owners of valuable posts I read. This is a remarkable day. And yes I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later.

See my timeline under my signature.


----------



## austaspirant

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me, my wife and son have just received 189 grants today. 172 days waiting and it was a direct grant. IED 11-Dec-2018
> I would like to send my special thanks to all the members on this forum, anyone from who answered my silly questions to owners of valuable posts I read. This is a remarkable day. And yes I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later.
> 
> See my timeline under my signature.


Congrats buddy! please update the immitracker too.


----------



## mitali241086

Hi All,

I can see many are getting direct grants now. But I have applied through an agent and he says all their applications are under a single account that's why they can't generate my HAP ID unless a case officer asks for it. 

Can any member who has applied through agents verify this? I have already been waiting for so long and now still have to wait for a CO contact. it is getting very frustrating. Any information on this regard will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## abin

mitali241086 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can see many are getting direct grants now. But I have applied through an agent and he says all their applications are under a single account that's why they can't generate my HAP ID unless a case officer asks for it.
> 
> Can any member who has applied through agents verify this? I have already been waiting for so long and now still have to wait for a CO contact. it is getting very frustrating. Any information on this regard will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure why your agent is saying so...you can generate hapid well before..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me, my wife and son have just received 189 grants today. 172 days waiting and it was a direct grant. IED 11-Dec-2018
> I would like to send my special thanks to all the members on this forum, anyone from who answered my silly questions to owners of valuable posts I read. This is a remarkable day. And yes I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later.
> 
> See my timeline under my signature.


Congratulations!!

when you say - "I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later", can you please help us understand from whom did you confirm this?


----------



## andreyx108b

ankmahajan said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> when you say - "I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later", can you please help us understand from whom did you confirm this?




No one can confirm that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

andreyx108b said:


> No one can confirm that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, my thought exactly. Hence was curious to know!


----------



## ankmahajan

mitali241086 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can see many are getting direct grants now. But I have applied through an agent and he says all their applications are under a single account that's why they can't generate my HAP ID unless a case officer asks for it.
> 
> Can any member who has applied through agents verify this? I have already been waiting for so long and now still have to wait for a CO contact. it is getting very frustrating. Any information on this regard will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Once you pay the visa fees, HAP ID is generated for your application. Ask your agent to download the PDF and share it with you. My agent also manages all applications via same login account but he generated the HAP ID the moment visa fees was paid.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me, my wife and son have just received 189 grants today. 172 days waiting and it was a direct grant. IED 11-Dec-2018
> I would like to send my special thanks to all the members on this forum, anyone from who answered my silly questions to owners of valuable posts I read. This is a remarkable day. And yes I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later.
> 
> See my timeline under my signature.


Congrats. Can you please share your timeline.? I'm unable to see your signature from Tapatalk. Any one knows how to view full signature in Tapatalk.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## splunk

mitali241086 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can see many are getting direct grants now. But I have applied through an agent and he says all their applications are under a single account that's why they can't generate my HAP ID unless a case officer asks for it.
> 
> Can any member who has applied through agents verify this? I have already been waiting for so long and now still have to wait for a CO contact. it is getting very frustrating. Any information on this regard will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Once you pay the visa fees, HAP ID can be generated. I also applied through an agent, who manages multiple accounts.


----------



## AQTLM1905

ankmahajan said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> when you say - "I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later", can you please help us understand from whom did you confirm this?


Me, lodged on 30-Nov and a fellow Vietnamese ICT family lodged 04-Dec, both received direct grant today. Also seen from immitracker 07 & 21 Dec offshore applicants got granted today.


----------



## PK007

Dear All,

Need you expert opinion and suggestion. I lodged my Visa application on 27th Apr 2017 including my spouse and a child. In June 2017 we came to know that my wise is pregnant. In Jul-2017 the CO was assigned and he requested for Medicals. We completed the medicals on 13th Jul 2017 except Chest X-Ray for my wife. I informed CO about that and on 26th Aug 2017 we completed the medical of my Wife and provided information to CO.
On Dec 16th 2017 CO asked me to pay VAC2 Fee for my spouse with 70 days time frame for payment of fee. When I checked on this forum and asked other friends they were of the opinion that my case is almost finalized and will get the grant within a week once I pay the VAC2 Fee.
Now the trouble started there as we were expecting new baby in Mid february 2018 so even if we had paid the VAC2 fee and get the grant for 3 applicants, still we wont be allowed to travel to Australia and have new Baby born in Australia. So I decided not to pay the VAC2 Fee untill baby's birth as we wanted to include new baby in same application. 
On 18th Feb we were blessed with a baby boy and I immediately informed CO with Change of circumstances form and Birth certificate of new Baby. On next day i.e 22nd Feb I paid the VAC2 fee as well and informed the CO about latest developments and reason for delaying my VAC2 payment as we wanted to add new baby into existing application.

CO immediately added new baby into our application on next day and sent us acknowledgment email as well. I could also see new baby detail in immi application. On March 01 2018 I uploaded the passport of new baby as well and asked CO to generate the HAP ID for new baby so that we expedite the process now. But Since March 01 2018 till date I did not get any reply from CO nor did I get any update message in my ImmiAccount. 
I also did not receive email acknowledgment for VAC2 fee payment although I uploaded that BPAY payment receipt against my Spouse functional english in IMMI account and also asked CO on email to confirm it.
So Now I am waiting and still did not get any reply from CO as HAP ID is not generated for my new baby and I did not see any progress on my application as it has already been much delayed.

Please share your useful suggestion on this matter, what should I do in these circumstances. 

Thanks.


----------



## JIME2017

Hi All,

I am planning to take my parents in law while travelling during the initial entry after 189 been granted.

1. Which is the best visa option for parents accompanying us while we travel for 1st time after 189 visa been granted? 
Do we need to go with tourist visa 600 for parents. Please share the visa class/subclass applicable for them.

2. What's the visa cost for tourist visa for a period of 3 months for each person.

3. Also would they be required to carry out their medicals?

Thanks!!

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

hrpritz said:


> Hi have u finally had a word with them? I will also complete 9 months on 9 June. So may be I will also get help from your experience. Pls keep me updated for same.


Yes, I got to speak to them. That guy said that unfortunately visas are taking time and he doesn't have any other updates for me.

But, you may also call them. You might get a better answer. I am going to call them today as well. 

If you are calling from Australia, number is 131 881. Call and press 3 and then you can choose to be on line or a call back.


----------



## OldMoose

good to see many december invitees today. February is not that far now


----------



## gaps.jaini

gaps.jaini said:


> Yes, I got to speak to them. That guy said that unfortunately visas are taking time and he doesn't have any other updates for me.
> 
> But, you may also call them. You might get a better answer. I am going to call them today as well.
> 
> If you are calling from Australia, number is 131 881. Call and press 3 and then you can choose to be on line or a call back.


I called them again today. Reponse was positive. He said - he has left a note to the department.

Hope to hear something from them soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> Yes, I got to speak to them. That guy said that unfortunately visas are taking time and he doesn't have any other updates for me.
> 
> 
> 
> But, you may also call them. You might get a better answer. I am going to call them today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are calling from Australia, number is 131 881. Call and press 3 and then you can choose to be on line or a call back.




Calling each day wont help.

The response is standard for all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

andreyx108b said:


> Calling each day wont help.
> 
> The response is standard for all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. My previous call was not much useful so I thought I will just give a call one more time. Yeah, you are right. It must be their standard response. However, I choose to be positive and hopeful with his resopnse. That makes me happy, haha.

Thnx.


----------



## hrpritz

gaps.jaini said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi have u finally had a word with them? I will also complete 9 months on 9 June. So may be I will also get help from your experience. Pls keep me updated for same.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got to speak to them. That guy said that unfortunately visas are taking time and he doesn't have any other updates for me.
> 
> But, you may also call them. You might get a better answer. I am going to call them today as well.
> 
> If you are calling from Australia, number is 131 881. Call and press 3 and then you can choose to be on line or a call back.
Click to expand...




gaps.jaini said:


> gaps.jaini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got to speak to them. That guy said that unfortunately visas are taking time and he doesn't have any other updates for me.
> 
> But, you may also call them. You might get a better answer. I am going to call them today as well.
> 
> If you are calling from Australia, number is 131 881. Call and press 3 and then you can choose to be on line or a call back.
> 
> 
> 
> I called them again today. Reponse was positive. He said - he has left a note to the department.
> 
> Hope to hear something from them soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks but i am offshore....can u share their number for calling from India


----------



## abhi2018

The list is definitely moving.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-45872

18th December - India grant.


----------



## gaps.jaini

hrpritz said:


> Thanks but i am offshore....can u share their number for calling from India


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry

*For International clients*

From 14 May 2018 a new Global Service Centre will be available to answer queries from our overseas clients.

If you have been unable to find the answer to your query online or using our webform, overseas clients can contact the Global Service Centre by phone Monday – Friday 9.00am to 5.00pm (your overseas local time) on +61 2 6196 0196.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry
> 
> *For International clients*
> 
> From 14 May 2018 a new Global Service Centre will be available to answer queries from our overseas clients.
> 
> If you have been unable to find the answer to your query online or using our webform, overseas clients can contact the Global Service Centre by phone Monday – Friday 9.00am to 5.00pm (your overseas local time) on +61 2 6196 0196.


Some good news.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhi2018 said:


> The list is definitely moving.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-45872
> 
> 18th December - India grant.


It should! Hopefully pace will increase.


----------



## natasha.joseph

Hi, 

I think there are two options under subclass 600 -- 1) family sponsored 2) visitor. 

If you're going for family sponsored, you will have to show enough proof to Immigration that you will be able to bear all expenses for your in-laws. The visa validity will be six months from the day after they enter Australia (there will be an initial entry date too) and fee should be around Rs 9,000 per person. 

If you're going for a tourist visa, then your in laws will have to submit their bank account statements, pension credit proofs, tax returns etc and they should have a strong reason to return to India (job, business, NGO work, medical appointment in India etc). Fee should be the same - around Rs 9,000 per person. 

You won't have to do medical tests for both visa as the validity will be 6 months. But take health insurance (the best one in the market) either from India or Australia when travel plans get confirmed. 

I went for tourist visa for my parents. 

Check out the immigration website for more details. 

Good luck! 



JIME2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to take my parents in law while travelling during the initial entry after 189 been granted.
> 
> 1. Which is the best visa option for parents accompanying us while we travel for 1st time after 189 visa been granted?
> Do we need to go with tourist visa 600 for parents. Please share the visa class/subclass applicable for them.
> 
> 2. What's the visa cost for tourist visa for a period of 3 months for each person.
> 
> 3. Also would they be required to carry out their medicals?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think there are two options under subclass 600 -- 1) family sponsored 2) visitor.
> 
> If you're going for family sponsored, you will have to show enough proof to Immigration that you will be able to bear all expenses for your in-laws. The visa validity will be six months from the day after they enter Australia (there will be an initial entry date too) and fee should be around Rs 9,000 per person.
> 
> If you're going for a tourist visa, then your in laws will have to submit their bank account statements, pension credit proofs, tax returns etc and they should have a strong reason to return to India (job, business, NGO work, medical appointment in India etc). Fee should be the same - around Rs 9,000 per person.
> 
> You won't have to do medical tests for both visa as the validity will be 6 months. But take health insurance (the best one in the market) either from India or Australia when travel plans get confirmed.
> 
> I went for tourist visa for my parents.
> 
> Check out the immigration website for more details.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Natasha. Planning to go with option 2.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

Friends
Physical Verification has been started in Gujarat State


----------



## GUNBUN

Unemplyed said:


> Friends
> Physical Verification has been started in Gujarat State


Can you please elaborate?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

Got my grant on 19th May. 
Without agent it wouldnt have been possible without help of fellow members. In particular my sincere regards to @keeda who has been very supportive.
Timelines in signature and best wishes for everyone..


----------



## naveenttf

ozbound2k said:


> Got my grant on 19th May.
> Without agent it wouldnt have been possible without help of fellow members. In particular my sincere regards to @keeda who has been very supportive.
> Timelines in signature and best wishes for everyone.




Congratulations  and all the very best for next journey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

ozbound2k said:


> Got my grant on 19th May.
> Without agent it wouldnt have been possible without help of fellow members. In particular my sincere regards to @keeda who has been very supportive.
> Timelines in signature and best wishes for everyone.


Congrats...
Couldn't see any time line in your signature

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozbound2k

naveenttf said:


> Congratulations  and all the very best for next journey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks mate


----------



## ozbound2k

abin said:


> Congrats...
> Couldn't see any time line in your signature
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate , should be visible now.


----------



## abin

Yes..thanks and once again congrats


ozbound2k said:


> Thanks mate , should be visible now.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

Unemplyed said:


> Friends
> Physical Verification has been started in Gujarat State




Could you please explain the situation, when, where, how and to whom it was happened, thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

naveenttf said:


> Could you please explain the situation, when, where, how and to whom it was happened, thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two officers from AHC visit the location of your company and talk with referee and with other employees and they also talk with applicant 
Ask the job duties


----------



## naveenttf

Unemplyed said:


> Two officers from AHC visit the location of your company and talk with referee and with other employees and they also talk with applicant
> 
> Ask the job duties




Is it happened to you ??? Or to your known person??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

Unemplyed said:


> Two officers from AHC visit the location of your company and talk with referee and with other employees and they also talk with applicant
> Ask the job duties


Dear. Is that happened in your case. Can you pls share your complete timeline. Anzsco,what docs you submitted,etc.

Thanks,would be beneficial for everyone to know this.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

GUNBUN said:


> Dear. Is that happened in your case. Can you pls share your complete timeline. Anzsco,what docs you submitted,etc.
> 
> Thanks,would be beneficial for everyone to know this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


No I didn't have.One of my friends faced it


----------



## gagan4life

*Visa grant*

Dear All,

Excited to share that we got our visa grant today morning. Management Accountant 189, Direct grant, 75 pts, lodged 16 Dec 2017, IED 8th Jan 2019.

Can someone please connect me to groups for people planning to move in second half of the year.. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## naveenttf

gagan4life said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to share that we got our visa grant today morning. Management Accountant 189, Direct grant, 75 pts, lodged 16 Dec 2017, IED 8th Jan 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please connect me to groups for people planning to move in second half of the year..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

gagan4life said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Excited to share that we got our visa grant today morning. Management Accountant 189, Direct grant, 75 pts, lodged 16 Dec 2017, IED 8th Jan 2019.
> 
> Can someone please connect me to groups for people planning to move in second half of the year..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congrats buddy! Please update the immitracker too.


----------



## vivek101

Hello experienced fellas,

Could you please guide me as to what appropriate sections will the below documents go under *'Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of'*? 

Below is my understanding:

*Salary account bank statements*
--> Bank Statement - Business

*Provident Fund slips and statements*
--> Not sure 

*Roles and Responsibilities / Skills certificate*
--> Work Reference

*Tax Documents (Form 16, 26AS)*
--> Tax Document


*The ones that seem relevant from the list are as follows:*
Bank Statement - Business
Employment Contract
Financial statements (Balance sheets, Profit and less, etc)
Letter/Statement - Accountant
Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
Other (specify)
Tax Document
Work Reference

Also, if none/few of the above options aren't feasible, what description should I specify while selecting the 'Others' option?

__________________
ANZSCO Code : 261311

ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
PTE: Superior
ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017
PCC: 16th Dec 2017
Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
CO contact: 
Grant: 
IED:


----------



## Ismiya

Can u please share which date ur IED is based on? Is that PCC or medical or random?


gagan4life said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Excited to share that we got our visa grant today morning. Management Accountant 189, Direct grant, 75 pts, lodged 16 Dec 2017, IED 8th Jan 2019.
> 
> Can someone please connect me to groups for people planning to move in second half of the year..
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## gagan4life

Seems to be near to medical.. my medical was around 5th Jan


----------



## debeash

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me, my wife and son have just received 189 grants today. 172 days waiting and it was a direct grant. IED 11-Dec-2018
> I would like to send my special thanks to all the members on this forum, anyone from who answered my silly questions to owners of valuable posts I read. This is a remarkable day. And yes I also confirmed that the processing line has moved over to Dec-17 and later.
> 
> See my timeline under my signature.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

ozbound2k said:


> Got my grant on 19th May.
> Without agent it wouldnt have been possible without help of fellow members. In particular my sincere regards to @keeda who has been very supportive.
> Timelines in signature and best wishes for everyone..


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Hi friends, 

CO contacted today and asked for birth certificate of secondary applicant however we uploaded Aadhar card, Marriage certificate and passport. I can`t manage 10th or 12th certificate. 

if i get Birth certificate from Indian Consulatewhich they issue on basis of Indian Passport.

will it work? or what you guys suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abin

BaazzZ said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> CO contacted today and asked for birth certificate of secondary applicant however we uploaded Aadhar card, Marriage certificate and passport. I can`t manage 10th or 12th certificate.
> 
> if i get Birth certificate from Indian Consulatewhich they issue on basis of Indian Passport.
> 
> will it work? or what you guys suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


When did you lodge your application?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

BaazzZ said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> CO contacted today and asked for birth certificate of secondary applicant however we uploaded Aadhar card, Marriage certificate and passport. I can`t manage 10th or 12th certificate.
> 
> if i get Birth certificate from Indian Consulatewhich they issue on basis of Indian Passport.
> 
> will it work? or what you guys suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Seniors/experienced members,

Pls share your thoughts in this case.

I have lodged on 5th Jan 18 and still in queue. I have also given only passport, Aadhar, Marriage certificate for my spouse dob proof.

Does every CO asks for Birth certificate?

TIA,
GunBun.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

BaazzZ said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> CO contacted today and asked for birth certificate of secondary applicant however we uploaded Aadhar card, Marriage certificate and passport. I can`t manage 10th or 12th certificate.
> 
> if i get Birth certificate from Indian Consulatewhich they issue on basis of Indian Passport.
> 
> will it work? or what you guys suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There might be a way to get a birth certificate based on passport. Indian consulate in Melbourne offers this service via VFS. Surely, there would be a way to get it via the passport office in India as well.


----------



## abhi2018

GUNBUN said:


> Seniors/experienced members,
> 
> Pls share your thoughts in this case.
> 
> I have lodged on 5th Jan 18 and still in queue. I have also given only passport, Aadhar, Marriage certificate for my spouse dob proof.
> 
> Does every CO asks for Birth certificate?
> 
> TIA,
> GunBun.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I am confused why he would have asked for a birth certificate. A lot of my mates don't even have a birth certificate and still got grants. I have heard Year 10 or 12 certificates can be used as a backup.


----------



## GUNBUN

abhi2018 said:


> I am confused why he would have asked for a birth certificate. A lot of my mates don't even have a birth certificate and still got grants. I have heard Year 10 or 12 certificates can be used as a backup.


My spouse 10 or 12 certificate doesn't have dob, though I have submitted same.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi2018

GUNBUN said:


> My spouse 10 or 12 certificate doesn't have dob, though I have submitted same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


You can get a birth certificate based on passport.


----------



## chi204

GUNBUN said:


> My spouse 10 or 12 certificate doesn't have dob, though I have submitted same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


apart from marksheet of 10th and 12th, you get a certificate from education board. That should contain the birth date in it. Please check.


----------



## GUNBUN

chi204 said:


> apart from marksheet of 10th and 12th, you get a certificate from education board. That should contain the birth date in it. Please check.


Thanks chi204 & Abhi. Will check.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

Hey, I am sure you would be having 10th Marksheet. 10th Marksheet in India is a great DOB proof. You could provide it.

PS: I am not referring to 10th Certificate BUT the Marksheet.

Thanks!



abhi2018 said:


> I am confused why he would have asked for a birth certificate. A lot of my mates don't even have a birth certificate and still got grants. I have heard Year 10 or 12 certificates can be used as a backup.


----------



## Gurraj

Physical verification done on my work place last week Thursday 
Any idea how long it takes to get decisions after work experience verification?
Anybody have same experience


----------



## JIME2017

Happy to share the news that we Got grant today - May 23 2018 at 6:46 am IST.
Applied - 16 Dec 2017
ICT Business Analyst
IEd 5th Dec 2018 - 1yr from Medicals. PCC was done later hence they considered the earliest one ie medicals.


----------



## SMAusMig

It looks like DIBP is processing applications at full speed this week. Hope this continues.


----------



## rahulpop1

JIME2017 said:


> Happy to share the news that we Got grant today - May 23 2018 at 6:46 am IST.
> Applied - 16 Dec 2017
> ICT Business Analyst
> IEd 5th Dec 2018 - 1yr from Medicals. PCC was done later hence they considered the earliest one ie medicals.




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

It’s raining grants this week

I am happy to share the info that my family and I have received the grant today. Lodged on 2nd Dec 2017 and grant received on 23rd May 2018. Lodged with 75 points as software engineer. Good luck to all who are waiting for the grant.

IED close to medicals, PCC was done earlier than medicals.

The next step to find a Job starts now.


----------



## debeash

JIME2017 said:


> Happy to share the news that we Got grant today - May 23 2018 at 6:46 am IST.
> Applied - 16 Dec 2017
> ICT Business Analyst
> IEd 5th Dec 2018 - 1yr from Medicals. PCC was done later hence they considered the earliest one ie medicals.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

sujitswaroop said:


> It’s raining grants this week
> 
> I am happy to share the info that my family and I have received the grant today. Lodged on 2nd Dec 2017 and grant received on 23rd May 2018. Lodged with 75 points as software engineer. Good luck to all who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> IED close to medicals, PCC was done earlier than medicals.
> 
> The next step to find a Job starts now.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

JIME2017 said:


> Happy to share the news that we Got grant today - May 23 2018 at 6:46 am IST.
> Applied - 16 Dec 2017
> ICT Business Analyst
> IEd 5th Dec 2018 - 1yr from Medicals. PCC was done later hence they considered the earliest one ie medicals.


Congrats mate!


----------



## austaspirant

sujitswaroop said:


> It’s raining grants this week
> 
> I am happy to share the info that my family and I have received the grant today. Lodged on 2nd Dec 2017 and grant received on 23rd May 2018. Lodged with 75 points as software engineer. Good luck to all who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> IED close to medicals, PCC was done earlier than medicals.
> 
> The next step to find a Job starts now.


Congrats and all the best buddy!


----------



## baruazone

Congrats buddy.



sujitswaroop said:


> It’s raining grants this week
> 
> I am happy to share the info that my family and I have received the grant today. Lodged on 2nd Dec 2017 and grant received on 23rd May 2018. Lodged with 75 points as software engineer. Good luck to all who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> IED close to medicals, PCC was done earlier than medicals.
> 
> The next step to find a Job starts now.


----------



## LadyZebo

I am happy for all those who got their grant this week. Congratulations!

Just wondering what has caused the delay in processing my application without any CO contact since September 2017.

The wait has been so tiring


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose

Hi Guys.. I had lodged my application on Jan and uploaded all docs including the medicals and PCC for india and uae.. 
My wife’s passport expired last month and i got it renewed...i have updated the department regarding the same.. Will i have to do the medicals and PCC with the new passport number?
Kindly advise
Thanks


----------



## abin

LadyZebo said:


> I am happy for all those who got their grant this week. Congratulations!
> 
> Just wondering what has caused the delay in processing my application without any CO contact since September 2017.
> 
> The wait has been so tiring


That's strange...just call and ask

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JBBB

can anyone pls guide:
last CO contact happened in Feb 2018 (asking for some information) and accordingly on the immiaccount application summary page "last updated" date changed to Feb 2018. However, recently the "last updated" date changed to May 2018 on immiaccount application summary page, but there was no communication email received from CO this time!! Any idea...what does this mean?


----------



## sagaram

I lodged on Dec 2, 2017 and am yet to get grant.
No CO contact, no commenecement email.

Status is still in received state


----------



## gaps.jaini

LadyZebo said:


> I am happy for all those who got their grant this week. Congratulations!
> 
> Just wondering what has caused the delay in processing my application without any CO contact since September 2017.
> 
> The wait has been so tiring


I lodged my visa on 9th Aug 2017 and no contact till now.

At least you got - Immi assessment commencement mail - 06/11/2017

I called them as the timeline is 8 to 9 months now. Guy said that he has left a note to the department. But that's a standard resonse. You may also try.

All the best. Cheers.


----------



## gaps.jaini

sagaram said:


> I lodged on Dec 2, 2017 and am yet to get grant.
> No CO contact, no commenecement email.
> 
> Status is still in received state


Same here. See my signature.


----------



## luvjd

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi Guys.. I had lodged my application on Jan and uploaded all docs including the medicals and PCC for india and uae..
> My wife’s passport expired last month and i got it renewed...i have updated the department regarding the same.. Will i have to do the medicals and PCC with the new passport number?
> Kindly advise
> Thanks


Not required.


----------



## haspy123

Gurraj said:


> Physical verification done on my work place last week Thursday
> Any idea how long it takes to get decisions after work experience verification?
> Anybody have same experience


How was your verification done? I had physical verification on 20th of april


----------



## mitali241086

Hi,

Can you please elaborate how was the physical verification? whom and what did they ask. What is your ANZSCO code?



haspy123 said:


> How was your verification done? I had physical verification on 20th of april


----------



## haspy123

mitali241086 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please elaborate how was the physical verification? whom and what did they ask. What is your ANZSCO code?


Anzsco 233512 , asked questions regarding my employment from workers of the company, from employer and personal interview regarding my job roles and responsibilities


----------



## mitali241086

haspy123 said:


> Anzsco 233512 , asked questions regarding my employment from workers of the company, from employer and personal interview regarding my job roles and responsibilities




Thank you for the information.... Did they inform before coming to your office or they just arrived without notifying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

sagaram said:


> I lodged on Dec 2, 2017 and am yet to get grant.
> No CO contact, no commenecement email.
> 
> Status is still in received state


I'm in the same boat as well. I lodged on 1st Dec 2017 and status is still Received. And I can see grants for 1st Dec, 2nd Dec cases.
Don't worry, our grant is just around the corner!


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

ankmahajan said:


> I'm in the same boat as well. I lodged on 1st Dec 2017 and status is still Received. And I can see grants for 1st Dec, 2nd Dec cases.
> Don't worry, our grant is just around the corner!


Well i applied 27th Nov onshore and no update yet. Not sure how the later applications started getting answered.


----------



## haspy123

mitali241086 said:


> Thank you for the information.... Did they inform before coming to your office or they just arrived without notifying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They dont inform, just give the surprise visit


----------



## ankmahajan

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Well i applied 27th Nov onshore and no update yet. Not sure how the later applications started getting answered.


I know! It is good to see DIBP is progressing but the randomness is frustrating


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all, 
I need some expert opinion here. I have got Canada PR three months after applying for the 189 visa for Australia. 

My case officer has just been assigned and I have mentioned this new development under change of circumstances. Will this new PR visa hamper my 189 application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> I need some expert opinion here. I have got Canada PR three months after applying for the 189 visa for Australia.
> 
> My case officer has just been assigned and I have mentioned this new development under change of circumstances. Will this new PR visa hamper my 189 application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you for your comment...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhivyast

Hi all,

Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST


PROFILE - Developer Programmer
LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT 
IED - 18/01/2019


----------



## naveenttf

dhivyast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROFILE - Developer Programmer
> 
> LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
> 
> GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT
> 
> IED - 18/01/2019




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

dhivyast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST
> 
> 
> PROFILE - Developer Programmer
> LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
> GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
> GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT
> IED - 18/01/2019


Congrats!


----------



## abin

Congrats...we're you claiming any spouse points?


dhivyast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST
> 
> 
> PROFILE - Developer Programmer
> LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
> GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
> GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT
> IED - 18/01/2019


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

dhivyast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST
> 
> 
> PROFILE - Developer Programmer
> LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
> GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
> GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT
> IED - 18/01/2019


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

dhivyast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST
> 
> 
> PROFILE - Developer Programmer
> LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
> GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
> GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT
> IED - 18/01/2019


Congratulations buddy!!

Guys, immitracker shows 7 grants for today. Things are moving at decent pace 

Good luck to all


----------



## Deevan8

Yes, good to see things moving. 
As per todays Immitracker update, one offshore applicant got grant within 65days, visa lodged on 22nd Mar, nationality is Chinese.



mohdjahangir said:


> dhivyast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST
> 
> 
> PROFILE - Developer Programmer
> LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
> GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
> GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT
> IED - 18/01/2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations buddy!!
> 
> Guys, immitracker shows 7 grants for today. Things are moving at decent pace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all
Click to expand...


----------



## JIME2017

DIBP is in full swing this week. Hope they would clear all pending cases in another month. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

Thanks for the details. I wish you get a grant soon!

Just a query, Have you claimed any experience points? If yes, then for the non-Australian experience, what did you provided as a proof? I mean Reference letters from HR on company letter head OR the Affidavits to DIBP?



haspy123 said:


> They dont inform, just give the surprise visit


----------



## abin

dhivyast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received Grant today at 10.30 AM IST
> 
> 
> PROFILE - Developer Programmer
> LODGED VISA - 04/01/2018
> GRANT RECEIVED - 24/05/2018
> GRANT TYPE - DIRECT GRANT
> IED - 18/01/2019


Congrats...did you claim any spouse point?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

Hi all,

I need expert advice here. 

CO has contacted me today asking for Employer PF contribution to prove my employment.

I have already submitted - salary slips, bank statements, Form16/ITR, Reference Letter, Offer letter, Relieving letter (previous companies)

Now, I have downloaded my current company's PF passbook from EPFO website. and for the previous company, I have reached out to their PF Trust department (damn you Wipro!). However, I am stuck with my first company where I withdrew my PF upon resigning (left job for MBA).

Apparently, there is no record/transaction/history of withdrawn PF in the EPFO account. And I confirmed from few colleagues that if PF is withdrawn then there is no record of that. 

*Can anyone please guide me towards getting the PF passbook or any other PF withdraw statement for my first company from EPFO? *- I have already reached out to their settlement dept. but not sure; its been 11 years!

*Also, has anyone else faced similar situation?*

Below is the screenshot of the CO ask


----------



## dhivyast

abin said:


> Congrats...did you claim any spouse point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes. We claimed spouse points as well. The grant was for the entire family(2 kids, my husband and myself) . 

Thanks
Dhivya


----------



## buntygwt

ankmahajan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need expert advice here.
> 
> CO has contacted me today asking for Employer PF contribution to prove my employment.
> 
> I have already submitted - salary slips, bank statements, Form16/ITR, Reference Letter, Offer letter, Relieving letter (previous companies)
> 
> Now, I have downloaded my current company's PF passbook from EPFO website. and for the previous company, I have reached out to their PF Trust department (damn you Wipro!). However, I am stuck with my first company where I withdrew my PF upon resigning (left job for MBA).
> 
> Apparently, there is no record/transaction/history of withdrawn PF in the EPFO account. And I confirmed from few colleagues that if PF is withdrawn then there is no record of that.
> 
> *Can anyone please guide me towards getting the PF passbook or any other PF withdraw statement for my first company from EPFO? *- I have already reached out to their settlement dept. but not sure; its been 11 years!
> 
> *Also, has anyone else faced similar situation?*
> 
> Below is the screenshot of the CO ask


contact your local EPFO office, ask them(request or find some internal links) for statement of settled account. the record is always available with them. you can also use the bank statements in which the PF amount was credited.

good luck.


----------



## dhivyast

mohdjahangir said:


> Congratulations buddy!!
> 
> Guys, immitracker shows 7 grants for today. Things are moving at decent pace
> 
> Good luck to all


Thanks everyone. This forum was really helpful. 

Good luck to each of you.


----------



## naveenttf

ankmahajan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need expert advice here.
> 
> CO has contacted me today asking for Employer PF contribution to prove my employment.
> 
> I have already submitted - salary slips, bank statements, Form16/ITR, Reference Letter, Offer letter, Relieving letter (previous companies)
> 
> Now, I have downloaded my current company's PF passbook from EPFO website. and for the previous company, I have reached out to their PF Trust department (damn you Wipro!). However, I am stuck with my first company where I withdrew my PF upon resigning (left job for MBA).
> 
> Apparently, there is no record/transaction/history of withdrawn PF in the EPFO account. And I confirmed from few colleagues that if PF is withdrawn then there is no record of that.
> 
> *Can anyone please guide me towards getting the PF passbook or any other PF withdraw statement for my first company from EPFO? *- I have already reached out to their settlement dept. but not sure; its been 11 years!
> 
> *Also, has anyone else faced similar situation?*
> 
> Below is the screenshot of the CO ask



Hi, for current employment you can Ask your employer to provide you PF statement letter on which everything will be mentioned like employee contribution, employer contribution, opening PF balance and cumulative total PF amount. Hope you can get it from your employer as I got the same from my employer, pl try need not go EPFO
Thank you

By the way may I know your case officer name ??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dhivyast said:


> Thanks everyone. This forum was really helpful.
> 
> Good luck to each of you.


all the best!


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

Hi Guys,

Happy to announce that i have got the direct grant yesterday. I dont have any timelines.

Lodged 27th Nov.
Points 70
Developer programmer
Onshore
No exp claimed.
PTE 20
Partners 5

Thank you and all the best to everyone out there. Dont just get disappointed things are moving. Its gonna be your day tomorrow. DIBP is on :flame: well done.


----------



## abin

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that i have got the direct grant yesterday. I dont have any timelines.
> 
> Lodged 27th Nov.
> Points 70
> Developer programmer
> Onshore
> No exp claimed.
> PTE 20
> Partners 5
> 
> Thank you and all the best to everyone out there. Dont just get disappointed things are moving. Its gonna be your day tomorrow. DIBP is on :flame: well done.


Congrats...was there any CO contact

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taimoor.Hussain

abin said:


> Congrats...was there any CO contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I mentioned it was a direct grant.


----------



## ankmahajan

buntygwt said:


> contact your local EPFO office, ask them(request or find some internal links) for statement of settled account. the record is always available with them. you can also use the bank statements in which the PF amount was credited.
> 
> good luck.


Yeah, Bank statements are the only alternative as of now. However, they show PF settlement transaction as final settlement from the company. I believe that's because of the PF trust of the company.

Anyway, I'll contact local EPFO. Thanks for the help!


----------



## abin

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> I mentioned it was a direct grant.


Oh yeah...I missed it....Congrats once again

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

naveenttf said:


> Hi, for current employment you can Ask your employer to provide you PF statement letter on which everything will be mentioned like employee contribution, employer contribution, opening PF balance and cumulative total PF amount. Hope you can get it from your employer as I got the same from my employer, pl try need not go EPFO
> Thank you
> 
> By the way may I know your case officer name ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have contacted the PF team of my first employer. Hope to get a response soon!
I'm trying all possible ways to get this information. 

My CO is Lisa, GSM Team 10, Adelaide


----------



## jaswanthjasu

*Help needed on Form 815 Health undertaking*

Hi mates, need a help here. I got a CO contact this morning related to Form 815 for Health undertaking for my Kid. this is the summary they sent me.

_Sign a health undertaking (please note: the medicals on this Health Undertaking
expire on 27/06/2018, this will determine your initial entry should your vias
application be approved. If you feel you and your family will not be able to make
your initial entry into Australia by 27/06/2018, updated medical checks will need to
be completed for Tanay. Please sign and return the Health undertaking within the
next 7 working days and or provide advise on how you would like to proceed._

So can I conclude that if I ask them to proceed, I will receive the PR soon with IED 27th,June? I am okay with it if that is the case as I can book the tickets right now. but if the grant doesn't arrive by then, I will be at a loss.

What if I prefer to go for medical check again for kid. I assume it will be much longer to get the grant in this route. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## naveenttf

ankmahajan said:


> Yeah, I have contacted the PF team of my first employer. Hope to get a response soon!
> 
> I'm trying all possible ways to get this information.
> 
> 
> 
> My CO is Lisa, GSM Team 10, Adelaide




Try to collect all possible evidence, then give them the explanation, don’t worry bro yours will get through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

jaswanthjasu said:


> So can I conclude that if I ask them to proceed, I will receive the PR soon with IED 27th,June? I am okay with it if that is the case as I can book the tickets right now. but if the grant doesn't arrive by then, I will be at a loss.


1) Have you been granted a visa? If no, then how can you conclude this is your IED?
2) I believe this deadline is a normal 28 day response time to the CO.
3) Why are you in a rush to book tickets. You will surely be at a loss if you book tickets now because the likelihood of receiving your grant on the specified date is not guaranteed.


----------



## vinay.desetty

Hello, need help in understanding this. I lived in the US for a couple of years, so I had to apply for the PCC from them. I received it today but it says - 

"This IdHS is not provided for the purpose of licensing or employment or any other purpose enumerated in 28 CFR 20.33."

And it says something like - in case you are looking for such purpose, you will have to apply for the record from your respective State. Please suggest if I have to apply for certificate from individual states as well. Unfortunately, I lived in two states 

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## abin

ankmahajan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need expert advice here.
> 
> CO has contacted me today asking for Employer PF contribution to prove my employment.
> 
> I have already submitted - salary slips, bank statements, Form16/ITR, Reference Letter, Offer letter, Relieving letter (previous companies)
> 
> Now, I have downloaded my current company's PF passbook from EPFO website. and for the previous company, I have reached out to their PF Trust department (damn you Wipro!). However, I am stuck with my first company where I withdrew my PF upon resigning (left job for MBA).
> 
> Apparently, there is no record/transaction/history of withdrawn PF in the EPFO account. And I confirmed from few colleagues that if PF is withdrawn then there is no record of that.
> 
> *Can anyone please guide me towards getting the PF passbook or any other PF withdraw statement for my first company from EPFO? *- I have already reached out to their settlement dept. but not sure; its been 11 years!
> 
> *Also, has anyone else faced similar situation?*
> 
> Below is the screenshot of the CO ask


I have few queries

1. If you already provided bank statements then why they are asking again the same?
2. Would the same amount of scrutiny will be done for the secondary applicant?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that i have got the direct grant yesterday. I dont have any timelines.
> 
> Lodged 27th Nov.
> Points 70
> Developer programmer
> Onshore
> No exp claimed.
> PTE 20
> Partners 5
> 
> Thank you and all the best to everyone out there. Dont just get disappointed things are moving. Its gonna be your day tomorrow. DIBP is on :flame: well done.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

abin said:


> I have few queries
> 
> 1. If you already provided bank statements then why they are asking again the same?
> 2. Would the same amount of scrutiny will be done for the secondary applicant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


1- I had shared bank statement only for 6 months for current company. I have worked in 3 companies in total. Now I am sharing Bank statements for my complete work-ex tenure since 2007 just to be on safer side.

2- No. This ask is only for primary applicant as the work-ex points claimed are to be justified for primary only.


----------



## jebinson

1. You'll have to upload bank statements for all the your work related to the points you've claimed. Four statements per year, one for each quarter + start and end of each assignment should be enough.
2. If you're claiming points for your spouse, you'll have to submit their back statements as well.


ankmahajan said:


> 1- I had shared bank statement only for 6 months for current company. I have worked in 3 companies in total. Now I am sharing Bank statements for my complete work-ex tenure since 2007 just to be on safer side.
> 
> 2- No. This ask is only for primary applicant as the work-ex points claimed are to be justified for primary only.


----------



## ankmahajan

jebinson said:


> 1. You'll have to add bank statements for all the your work related to the points you've claimed. Four statements per year, one for each quarter + start and end of each assignment should be enough.
> 2. If you're claiming points for your spouse, you'll have to submit their back statements as well.


That's right jebinson! However, I am not claiming spouse points, so I'm sorted from that angle.


----------



## abin

jebinson said:


> 1. You'll have to upload bank statements for all the your work related to the points you've claimed. Four statements per year, one for each quarter + start and end of each assignment should be enough.
> 2. If you're claiming points for your spouse, you'll have to submit their back statements as well.


Bank statements are fine to be provided...but what I am asking is that will the same amount of scrutiny will be done for the partner like providing PF docs, or physical verification or call to the company etc 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ameya_k2

Received my grant today. Got an email from "<[email protected]>". One mail for every dependent (one for kid, one for spouse, one for me). Haven't checked my immiaccount yet. 

ANZSCO : 261312
Lodged : 30-Nov-17
Direct Grant. 
IED : 01-Nov-2018
Offshore. (India) 
Points : 70 (including partner points)
Did not apply via agent.


----------



## austaspirant

Taimoor.Hussain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to announce that i have got the direct grant yesterday. I dont have any timelines.
> 
> Lodged 27th Nov.
> Points 70
> Developer programmer
> Onshore
> No exp claimed.
> PTE 20
> Partners 5
> 
> Thank you and all the best to everyone out there. Dont just get disappointed things are moving. Its gonna be your day tomorrow. DIBP is on :flame: well done.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## naveenttf

ameya_k2 said:


> Received my grant today. Got an email from "<[email protected]>". One mail for every dependent (one for kid, one for spouse, one for me). Haven't checked my immiaccount yet.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 30-Nov-17
> Direct Grant.
> IED : 01-Nov-2018
> Offshore. (India)
> Points : 70 (including partner points)
> Did not apply via agent.




Congratulations bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

ameya_k2 said:


> Received my grant today. Got an email from "<[email protected]>". One mail for every dependent (one for kid, one for spouse, one for me). Haven't checked my immiaccount yet.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 30-Nov-17
> Direct Grant.
> IED : 01-Nov-2018
> Offshore. (India)
> Points : 70 (including partner points)
> Did not apply via agent.


many many congrats and all the best for the future. .... hope this waiting journey end for me and my family.


----------



## sanjanna

****Australian PR new Applicant help****

Please help me with the exact process of Australian PR. 
1. Is it best to go through an agent or self apply?
2. What are all the documents to be ready with for work experience?
3. Without my spouse writing IELTS, I have 65 points, is this good enough?
4. I have an Engineering degree in a telecommunication but work experience in Software programming and Business Analyst. What category should I apply under? 189 or 190?
5. What is CDR and is it best to hire a consultant to write the CDR report or can we do it ourselves?


----------



## debeash

ameya_k2 said:


> Received my grant today. Got an email from "<[email protected]>". One mail for every dependent (one for kid, one for spouse, one for me). Haven't checked my immiaccount yet.
> 
> ANZSCO : 261312
> Lodged : 30-Nov-17
> Direct Grant.
> IED : 01-Nov-2018
> Offshore. (India)
> Points : 70 (including partner points)
> Did not apply via agent.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdjahangir

Please update immitracker. This is for all who have got the grants.


----------



## ssvk2018

sanjanna said:


> Please help me with the exact process of Australian PR.
> 1. Is it best to go through an agent or self apply?
> 2. What are all the documents to be ready with for work experience?
> 3. Without my spouse writing IELTS, I have 65 points, is this good enough?
> 4. I have an Engineering degree in a telecommunication but work experience in Software programming and Business Analyst. What category should I apply under? 189 or 190?
> 5. What is CDR and is it best to hire a consultant to write the CDR report or can we do it ourselves?


This Is not the right thread for yuppie queries. Request You to post in relevant thread. it'll be helpful for you and easier for others using this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

ssvk2018 said:


> This Is not the right thread for yuppie queries. Request You to post in relevant thread. it'll be helpful for you and easier for others using this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


 your* queries // typo

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

@Sanjanna:
Go through this sticky thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1241401-read-first-want-go-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html.
Tons of information in there.

1. There is enough information online to do it yourself, I preferred to do it myself.
2. You'll have to check what your accessing authority asks for, usually it is Reference Letter, Bank statements, Payslips, Tax/PF statements.
3. At this moment you can't get invited with 65 points irrespective of your ANZSCO Code, you might have to consider PTE to increase your points to 75.
4. One of the thread in the link above "http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1239201-what-google-page-ranking-eoi-189-190-mltssl-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html" will help you understand the difference between 189, 190 and MLTSSL.
5. CDR is all about your work, You're the best person to prepare it. Have someone to proofread it.

Hope it helps!



sanjanna said:


> Please help me with the exact process of Australian PR.
> 1. Is it best to go through an agent or self apply?
> 2. What are all the documents to be ready with for work experience?
> 3. Without my spouse writing IELTS, I have 65 points, is this good enough?
> 4. I have an Engineering degree in a telecommunication but work experience in Software programming and Business Analyst. What category should I apply under? 189 or 190?
> 5. What is CDR and is it best to hire a consultant to write the CDR report or can we do it ourselves?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

If in case the grant comes and you can make the trip before 26th June, go ahead and sign the undertaking. It's just a validation travel i.e. show your face there. You can return back on the same day but yes, you'll have to shell out the money.

Only in the case you think you can't travel before 26th June then say - no. 

If you have signed and they don't give PR, they'll again ask for Medical. 

You definitely can't book the tickets before PR visa arrives.



jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi mates, need a help here. I got a CO contact this morning related to Form 815 for Health undertaking for my Kid. this is the summary they sent me.
> 
> _Sign a health undertaking (please note: the medicals on this Health Undertaking
> expire on 27/06/2018, this will determine your initial entry should your vias
> application be approved. If you feel you and your family will not be able to make
> your initial entry into Australia by 27/06/2018, updated medical checks will need to
> be completed for Tanay. Please sign and return the Health undertaking within the
> next 7 working days and or provide advise on how you would like to proceed._
> 
> So can I conclude that if I ask them to proceed, I will receive the PR soon with IED 27th,June? I am okay with it if that is the case as I can book the tickets right now. but if the grant doesn't arrive by then, I will be at a loss.
> 
> What if I prefer to go for medical check again for kid. I assume it will be much longer to get the grant in this route. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## baruazone

Well, I can understand your case. however having one query that Have you had your medicals even before the invitation received as it is expiring in June and you applied visa in nov/dec? 

Well I think Yes you should say them that you can travel & get the Visa. This way you might get some burden on your pocket for the initial entry travel but you will be free from this endless waiting. But Do book your ticket only when you get the grant letter.

Your case is special as CO has mentioned IED related details well before sending you the Grant. So you could say YES to him for providing you the grant letter. Mostly what I have seen that few grants happened in a week after signing form815.

Incase, the grant doesn't comes even after signing the doc you would have to go through the medical process which is really a cumbersome activity. It may also happen that then the new CO may pick your case and this would may result in another applicant's medical date expiry. Sorry to say but you can't crack the probability.

At-last I would wish you to get your grant soon. 





jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi mates, need a help here. I got a CO contact this morning related to Form 815 for Health undertaking for my Kid. this is the summary they sent me.
> 
> _Sign a health undertaking (please note: the medicals on this Health Undertaking
> expire on 27/06/2018, this will determine your initial entry should your vias
> application be approved. If you feel you and your family will not be able to make
> your initial entry into Australia by 27/06/2018, updated medical checks will need to
> be completed for Tanay. Please sign and return the Health undertaking within the
> next 7 working days and or provide advise on how you would like to proceed._
> 
> So can I conclude that if I ask them to proceed, I will receive the PR soon with IED 27th,June? I am okay with it if that is the case as I can book the tickets right now. but if the grant doesn't arrive by then, I will be at a loss.
> 
> What if I prefer to go for medical check again for kid. I assume it will be much longer to get the grant in this route. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Nitin1243

hi expats, its good to see that DIBP has started issuing grants to post nov 26th application,but what about older applications. i have lodge my application on 4th Oct 2017.no CO contact yet. status shows received. any advice other than waiting patiently


----------



## abin

Nitin1243 said:


> hi expats, its good to see that DIBP has started issuing grants to post nov 26th application,but what about older applications. i have lodge my application on 4th Oct 2017.no CO contact yet. status shows received. any advice other than waiting patiently


If you can call them up..


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sana123

*When to expect invitation*

Hi,

Anzsco code: 261313 - software engineer
Type: 189
Points: 65
EOI submitted: 5th May 2018

When should I expect the invitation ?


----------



## Pkarl

Sana123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anzsco code: 261313 - software engineer
> Type: 189
> Points: 65
> EOI submitted: 5th May 2018
> 
> When should I expect the invitation ?


With 65 it's tough... it might be a 5-8 month wait for invitation. It's all a guess at this point. The floodgates need to open post July 18.

261111 ICT BA
Points 70+5 [Age30, edu15, spouse5, PTE20 + SS5]
DOE NSW190, VIC190, 189= 28-Apt-18
Pre-invite/invite pending


----------



## Shankappu1986

Hello everyone,

I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa).

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code in the current trend ?

In my ACS results only of the experience was mentioned as *-*Not Professional ICT Level Experience. So while filing the EOI should say that this work experience is not related to my job code or shall I still claim points for the same by clicking yes. As this increases my point to 75 if I say yes.

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## ericxu

Hi there
I just got one question regarding my PR which has been granted 2 days ago. I feel kinda lost and do not know what to do next after getting PR. Is there any Thread which I can follow step by step after people getting their PR. All I know is I can get medicare and travel indefinitely. Anything else?
Any help would be appreciated Thanks in advance.


----------



## austaspirant

ericxu said:


> Hi there
> I just got one question regarding my PR which has been granted 2 days ago. I feel kinda lost and do not know what to do next after getting PR. Is there any Thread which I can follow step by step after people getting their PR. All I know is I can get medicare and travel indefinitely. Anything else?
> Any help would be appreciated Thanks in advance.


First of all, congrats buddy for your grant. I hope you would have already updated your case in immitracker.

Please refer this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html.


----------



## ameya_k2

ericxu said:


> Hi there
> I just got one question regarding my PR which has been granted 2 days ago. I feel kinda lost and do not know what to do next after getting PR. Is there any Thread which I can follow step by step after people getting their PR. All I know is I can get medicare and travel indefinitely. Anything else?
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


+1. It would help me too.


----------



## ericxu

austaspirant said:


> First of all, congrats buddy for your grant. I hope you would have already updated your case in immitracker.
> 
> Please refer this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html.


thanks bro. Good luck with your PR as well


----------



## debeash

ericxu said:


> Hi there
> I just got one question regarding my PR which has been granted 2 days ago. I feel kinda lost and do not know what to do next after getting PR. Is there any Thread which I can follow step by step after people getting their PR. All I know is I can get medicare and travel indefinitely. Anything else?
> Any help would be appreciated Thanks in advance.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

I think it was a TGIF kind of Friday today as only 2 grants updated....after a super week from Monday to Thursday.

Let's hope they give a fresh start from Monday with ongoing pace.

Congrats to all those lucky guys who received their lucky grants this week.

Cheers,
GunBun.


----------



## Gurraj

jaswanthjasu said:


> Hi mates, need a help here. I got a CO contact this morning related to Form 815 for Health undertaking for my Kid. this is the summary they sent me.
> 
> _Sign a health undertaking (please note: the medicals on this Health Undertaking
> expire on 27/06/2018, this will determine your initial entry should your vias
> application be approved. If you feel you and your family will not be able to make
> your initial entry into Australia by 27/06/2018, updated medical checks will need to
> be completed for Tanay. Please sign and return the Health undertaking within the
> next 7 working days and or provide advise on how you would like to proceed._
> 
> So can I conclude that if I ask them to proceed, I will receive the PR soon with IED 27th,June? I am okay with it if that is the case as I can book the tickets right now. but if the grant doesn't arrive by then, I will be at a loss.
> 
> What if I prefer to go for medical check again for kid. I assume it will be much longer to get the grant in this route. Your help is much appreciated.


Hi mine also expiring medical on 28 June . 
When is urs PCC expiring?


----------



## maulikdoshi82

I see a grant today too on tracker.



GUNBUN said:


> I think it was a TGIF kind of Friday today as only 2 grants updated....after a super week from Monday to Thursday.
> 
> Let's hope they give a fresh start from Monday with ongoing pace.
> 
> Congrats to all those lucky guys who received their lucky grants this week.
> 
> Cheers,
> GunBun.


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> I see a grant today too on tracker.


That's strange, I asked that guy in morning to confirm his grant mail timing but he hasn't responded yet.

May be he received it yesterday but updated today.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## SMalhotra

Good news guys finally got a golden email from DIBP a big relief now. Me, Mine Husband and Mine Daughter got PR grant today at 6am Indian standard time. Details are below for all.

*ANZSCO Code System Analyst 261112
*EOI submitted on 26/11/17 with 75 points.
*Got Invited on 22/12/17
*PR Submitted on 28/12/17
With all required documents, Medical, Indian PCC , Aussi PCC and Canada PCC submitted on 22/5/18 as I also lived in Canada for 2years. Did not get any CO contact regarding Canadian PCC but I read on DIBP website PCC for all countries where applicant lived for more then 12 months so I live in Canada for 2 years from 2007 to 2009. So I submitted before CO ask for it.
* Please note I finished my 485 Temporary Australian Residence on 9/12/17 so I have to leave Australia to lodge my PR File and In my case it's considered Offshore Applicant. 
*So Mine is Offshore PR.
*PR Grant Date 26/5/18
*IED 28/12/2018
*No CO contacted

*Points Claims Details are below.
Age = 30
Dgree in Australia = 15
2 year in Australia = 5
Professional Year in Australia = 5
Pte 9 out of 9 = 20

30+15+5+5+20=75

*Fingers crossed for everyone who are waiting for their big day. Everyone Grants on their way need to do patience patience and patience.


----------



## naveenttf

SMalhotra said:


> Good news guys finally got a golden email from DIBP a big relief now. Me, Mine Husband and Mine Daughter got PR grant today at 6am Indian standard time. Details are below for all.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code System Analyst 261112
> *EOI submitted on 26/11/17 with 75 points.
> *Got Invited on 22/12/17
> *PR Submitted on 28/12/17
> With all required documents, Medical, Indian PCC , Aussi PCC and Canada PCC submitted on 22/5/18 as I also lived in Canada for 2years. Did not get any CO contact regarding Canadian PCC but I read on DIBP website PCC for all countries where applicant lived for more then 12 months so I live in Canada for 2 years from 2007 to 2009. So I submitted before CO ask for it.
> * Please note I finished my 485 Temporary Australian Residence on 9/12/17 so I have to leave Australia to lodge my PR File and In my case it's considered Offshore Applicant.
> *So Mine is Offshore PR.
> *PR Grant Date 26/5/18
> *IED 28/12/2018
> *No CO contacted
> 
> *Points Claims Details are below.
> Age = 30
> Dgree in Australia = 15
> 2 year in Australia = 5
> Professional Year in Australia = 5
> Pte 9 out of 9 = 20
> 
> 30+15+5+5+20=75
> 
> *Fingers crossed for everyone who are waiting for their big day. Everyone Grants on their way need to do patience patience and patience.




It’s a weekend blast for you, congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

GUNBUN said:


> That's strange, I asked that guy in morning to confirm his grant mail timing but he hasn't responded yet.
> 
> May be he received it yesterday but updated today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


SMMalhotra just updated. But one off case it seems. Hope Monday morning bring some cheer. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

maulikdoshi82 said:


> SMMalhotra just updated. But one off case it seems. Hope Monday morning bring some cheer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks maulikdoshi82 for encouraging fellow members.

This week was a big relief for so many people. Hope the queue moves with same pace next week as well.

However it is little disappointing while we still see people here who have crossed 9 months without a single CO contact.

Let's hope that DHA must also clear those cases on priority.

Cheers,
GunBun

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

SMalhotra said:


> Good news guys finally got a golden email from DIBP a big relief now. Me, Mine Husband and Mine Daughter got PR grant today at 6am Indian standard time. Details are below for all.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code System Analyst 261112
> *EOI submitted on 26/11/17 with 75 points.
> *Got Invited on 22/12/17
> *PR Submitted on 28/12/17
> With all required documents, Medical, Indian PCC , Aussi PCC and Canada PCC submitted on 22/5/18 as I also lived in Canada for 2years. Did not get any CO contact regarding Canadian PCC but I read on DIBP website PCC for all countries where applicant lived for more then 12 months so I live in Canada for 2 years from 2007 to 2009. So I submitted before CO ask for it.
> * Please note I finished my 485 Temporary Australian Residence on 9/12/17 so I have to leave Australia to lodge my PR File and In my case it's considered Offshore Applicant.
> *So Mine is Offshore PR.
> *PR Grant Date 26/5/18
> *IED 28/12/2018
> *No CO contacted
> 
> *Points Claims Details are below.
> Age = 30
> Dgree in Australia = 15
> 2 year in Australia = 5
> Professional Year in Australia = 5
> Pte 9 out of 9 = 20
> 
> 30+15+5+5+20=75
> 
> *Fingers crossed for everyone who are waiting for their big day. Everyone Grants on their way need to do patience patience and patience.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

maulikdoshi82 said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange, I asked that guy in morning to confirm his grant mail timing but he hasn't responded yet.
> 
> May be he received it yesterday but updated today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> SMMalhotra just updated. But one off case it seems. Hope Monday morning bring some cheer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I’m so annoyed that there are so many people that submitted in Jan, Feb and March getting grants when I submitted in December and haven’t had anything! Where is the ‘first come, first served’ policy?!


----------



## rejo1183

I had a general question. While waiting for PR can I switch jobs on my Bridging Visa. The client for whom i work have offered me a permanent role at their firm. In such a case, is it legally allowed for me to change employers while on Bridge visa?


----------



## abin

Leve said:


> I’m so annoyed that there are so many people that submitted in Jan, Feb and March getting grants when I submitted in December and haven’t had anything! Where is the ‘first come, first served’ policy?!


Call up DIBP and confirm

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## baruazone

Dear, 
First come first serve policy only applies till invitation. Grants are released based upon case to case investigation. Yes, they are obviously picked up in order but every person's case is a specific one with different complexities.
I am being a November applicant waiting for my golden email. 

Keep patience till your D day arrives, (However I know it is also too tough...)

Thanks!



abin said:


> Call up DIBP and confirm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi... I was working in a company when i was in ACS and EOI stage but have resigned my job to take a break. Even while lodging my visa application on 10-Mar-2018 ( 189/Software Engineer) i was not working anywhere. However, after 8 months of gap, now i got a job and started working from past few days. 

My question is - should i inform DIBP about this new job? My agent says we do not need to inform as it doesnt affect my points anymore and also it is not mandatory to update it. 

My new company got an email reference from my previous employer which is a positive one. My concern is when DIBP goes for EV to my previous employer and if HR says, by any chance, about my new employer as they have given positive reference - would that create any issues if i dont update the DIBP about my new job? 

Need you suggestions on this please. Should i update or not? If update then what documents i should get it from my new employer to upload and what documents i should be updating in my immiAccount like Resume etc?


----------



## abin

MegaRiya said:


> Hi... I was working in a company when i was in ACS and EOI stage but have resigned my job to take a break. Even while lodging my visa application on 10-Mar-2018 ( 189/Software Engineer) i was not working anywhere. However, after 8 months of gap, now i got a job and started working from past few days.
> 
> My question is - should i inform DIBP about this new job? My agent says we do not need to inform as it doesnt affect my points anymore and also it is not mandatory to update it.
> 
> My new company got an email reference from my previous employer which is a positive one. My concern is when DIBP goes for EV to my previous employer and if HR says, by any chance, about my new employer as they have given positive reference - would that create any issues if i dont update the DIBP about my new job?
> 
> Need you suggestions on this please. Should i update or not? If update then what documents i should get it from my new employer to upload and what documents i should be updating in my immiAccount like Resume etc?


I don't think so you need to update as they will be doing EV to ensure that whatever you have mentioned in ACS sheet is accurate or not.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

abin said:


> I don't think so you need to update as they will be doing EV to ensure that whatever you have mentioned in ACS sheet is accurate or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Thank you abin. I am not sure how they do EV in Qatar as you know how people work here and how they respond. So, Hope to get a Direct Grant


----------



## naveenttf

MegaRiya said:


> Hi... I was working in a company when i was in ACS and EOI stage but have resigned my job to take a break. Even while lodging my visa application on 10-Mar-2018 ( 189/Software Engineer) i was not working anywhere. However, after 8 months of gap, now i got a job and started working from past few days.
> 
> My question is - should i inform DIBP about this new job? My agent says we do not need to inform as it doesnt affect my points anymore and also it is not mandatory to update it.
> 
> My new company got an email reference from my previous employer which is a positive one. My concern is when DIBP goes for EV to my previous employer and if HR says, by any chance, about my new employer as they have given positive reference - would that create any issues if i dont update the DIBP about my new job?
> 
> Need you suggestions on this please. Should i update or not? If update then what documents i should get it from my new employer to upload and what documents i should be updating in my immiAccount like Resume etc?



Hi Megariya, 

1)first of all No harm to your visa process by updating DOHA about your new job, 
2)if you are not updating also there is no issue and in this case if at all any verification then they will reach to your previous employer for EV(safe side pl inform to your previous employer about your Visa process and EV so that they can answer positively) in both the cases your points will not get affected 

3) If you want to update DOHA about your new job, then the documents offer/appointment letter which you can upload in immiaccount and update them through immiaccount “update us” and resume is not required 

Thanks and all the best for your new job and visa process as well 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

MegaRiya said:


> Thank you abin. I am not sure how they do EV in Qatar as you know how people work here and how they respond. So, Hope to get a Direct Grant


Yes hopefully we can get direct grant. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

naveenttf said:


> Hi Megariya,
> 
> 1)first of all No harm to your visa process by updating DOHA about your new job,
> 2)if you are not updating also there is no issue and in this case if at all any verification then they will reach to your previous employer for EV(safe side pl inform to your previous employer about your Visa process and EV so that they can answer positively) in both the cases your points will not get affected
> 
> 3) If you want to update DOHA about your new job, then the documents offer/appointment letter which you can upload in immiaccount and update them through immiaccount “update us” and resume is not required
> 
> Thanks and all the best for your new job and visa process as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Naveen. Both of my employers are from Doha only. I know points wont be affected but i got confused whether i should update about this or not for their record.


----------



## baruazone

Hello,
I don't know why people afraid of wht shuld i let DHA know what I shouldn't let them know.
I am sure you are already doing all things in a good manner then there is no harm in telling them about your professional exposures. They have already a very good process where they ask whether you are claiming points for it or not. If you are not claiming points then you may provide basic docs like offer/relieving letter and when claiming points then everything whatever supports/proves your employment. 

In my opinion tell them everything & be relaxed otherwise your mind will keep on asking "Should I; Should I not...."


Thanks!



MegaRiya said:


> Thank you Naveen. Both of my employers are from Doha only. I know points wont be affected but i got confused whether i should update about this or not for their record.


----------



## abin

abin said:


> Yes hopefully we can get direct grant. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Are you able to see my message through mail ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaRiya

baruazone said:


> Hello,
> I don't know why people afraid of wht shuld i let DHA know what I shouldn't let them know.
> I am sure you are already doing all things in a good manner then there is no harm in telling them about your professional exposures. They have already a very good process where they ask whether you are claiming points for it or not. If you are not claiming points then you may provide basic docs like offer/relieving letter and when claiming points then everything whatever supports/proves your employment.
> 
> In my opinion tell them everything & be relaxed otherwise your mind will keep on asking "Should I; Should I not...."
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> MegaRiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Naveen. Both of my employers are from Doha only. I know points wont be affected but i got confused whether i should update about this or not for their record.
Click to expand...

Hi... it's not about afraid of DIBP .. it's about chances of process delays for unnecessary documents inserted everytime about every thing happens in our life after lodging the visa application.. im sure many people like me are scared of process delays and not for anything else..


----------



## masterblaster81

Nitin1243 said:


> hi expats, its good to see that DIBP has started issuing grants to post nov 26th application,but what about older applications. i have lodge my application on 4th Oct 2017.no CO contact yet. status shows received. any advice other than waiting patiently


HI , applied on 4th October as well and till April there was no CO contact, So I emailed them asking them what is the status as it had been 6 month and no CO contact so exactly , after 1 week I was contact by CO and week after that employment verification, so now it has been a month I have been waiting after employment verification. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards


----------



## gagan4life

Hi,

I am looking to move to Australia by Oct Nov this year.. can someone please connect me with any whatsapp or other group of people looking to move in second half of this year? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrpritz

masterblaster81 said:


> Nitin1243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi expats, its good to see that DIBP has started issuing grants to post nov 26th application,but what about older applications. i have lodge my application on 4th Oct 2017.no CO contact yet. status shows received. any advice other than waiting patiently
> 
> 
> 
> HI , applied on 4th October as well and till April there was no CO contact, So I emailed them asking them what is the status as it had been 6 month and no CO contact so exactly , after 1 week I was contact by CO and week after that employment verification, so now it has been a month I have been waiting after employment verification.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Hi it has been more than 8 months since I lodged the case. Can you please suggest on which mail id we can mail.


----------



## rejo1183

*Rejo1183*



rejo1183 said:


> I had a general question. While waiting for PR can I switch jobs on my Bridging Visa. The client for whom i work have offered me a permanent role at their firm. In such a case, is it legally allowed for me to change employers while on Bridge visa?


Anyone?


----------



## andreyx108b

hrpritz said:


> Hi it has been more than 8 months since I lodged the case. Can you please suggest on which mail id we can mail.


Mailing or no mailing, you will get standard response. Your case is still within timeframes of standard processing time. So you will need to wait.


----------



## hrpritz

andreyx108b said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi it has been more than 8 months since I lodged the case. Can you please suggest on which mail id we can mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Mailing or no mailing, you will get standard response. Your case is still within timeframes of standard processing time. So you will need to wait.
Click to expand...

On 7th June it will complete 9 months...after that i can call/mail. Pls share mail id on which I can mail to them


----------



## masterblaster81

hrpritz said:


> Hi it has been more than 8 months since I lodged the case. Can you please suggest on which mail id we can mail.


Hi, 
check your private message. 

Regards


----------



## hrpritz

hrpritz said:


> masterblaster81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nitin1243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi expats, its good to see that DIBP has started issuing grants to post nov 26th application,but what about older applications. i have lodge my application on 4th Oct 2017.no CO contact yet. status shows received. any advice other than waiting patiently
> 
> 
> 
> HI , applied on 4th October as well and till April there was no CO contact, So I emailed them asking them what is the status as it had been 6 month and no CO contact so exactly , after 1 week I was contact by CO and week after that employment verification, so now it has been a month I have been waiting after employment verification.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi it has been more than 8 months since I lodged the case. Can you please suggest on which mail id we can mail.
Click to expand...

Thanks can u tell how was employment verification done


----------



## masterblaster81

hrpritz said:


> Thanks can u tell how was employment verification done


It was done via phone and email. 

Regards


----------



## hrpritz

masterblaster81 said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks can u tell how was employment verification done
> 
> 
> 
> It was done via phone and email.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Phone to company??


----------



## Gymnoob

Hi Masterblaster,

Please can you message me with the details too?

Thanks 


masterblaster81 said:


> hrpritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi it has been more than 8 months since I lodged the case. Can you please suggest on which mail id we can mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> check your private message.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all, 

Recently I had CO contact and she asked for medicals. I have done it and the status under 'Health Assessment' now shows health clearance provided. 
Do I need to do anything else to notify the CO that the medicals are complete? or she will be notified by the system? Any idea about this phase will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AH+19881992

Please advise me if anyone is in the same situation. I applied for my TR 489 visa although i could have applied PR 190 category with the same amount of points and recently I have been asked for the medical reports and police clearance. 
However, my fiance also applied for 189 with 65 points but haven't included my points as we are not married yet. (I met my boyfriend after applying 489, otherwise would have gone for 189 option directly)
My issue is, is there a way that I can stop the 489 process at this point without getting my fiance's 189 affected (we are thinking of updating his EOI with my points after we get the marriage cert in this Dec). 
If I don't send them the medical and police clearance will the process be stopped or is it a bad remark? 
Please kindly advise.. I am quite helpless.


----------



## santhoshpkumar

AH+19881992 said:


> Please advise me if anyone is in the same situation. I applied for my TR 489 visa although i could have applied PR 190 category with the same amount of points and recently I have been asked for the medical reports and police clearance.
> However, my fiance also applied for 189 with 65 points but haven't included my points as we are not married yet. (I met my boyfriend after applying 489, otherwise would have gone for 189 option directly)
> My issue is, is there a way that I can stop the 489 process at this point without getting my fiance's 189 affected (we are thinking of updating his EOI with my points after we get the marriage cert in this Dec).
> If I don't send them the medical and police clearance will the process be stopped or is it a bad remark?
> Please kindly advise.. I am quite helpless.


Why don't you just continue with the process and later update the partners EOI, Since you have already paid the visa fees.


----------



## AH+19881992

santhoshpkumar said:


> Why don't you just continue with the process and later update the partners EOI, Since you have already paid the visa fees.



Thanks a lot for the reply. U mean the 489 process? because given the circumstances I won't be able to move to Australia within next 2 years. And I feel like its a waste to get TR since we can get PR through my fiance directly if there is a chance. 

What wud happen if i dont send the documents that they ask for now? My 489 process will be automatically stopped? 
Thanks


----------



## rahulpop1

AH+19881992 said:


> Please advise me if anyone is in the same situation. I applied for my TR 489 visa although i could have applied PR 190 category with the same amount of points and recently I have been asked for the medical reports and police clearance.
> 
> However, my fiance also applied for 189 with 65 points but haven't included my points as we are not married yet. (I met my boyfriend after applying 489, otherwise would have gone for 189 option directly)
> 
> My issue is, is there a way that I can stop the 489 process at this point without getting my fiance's 189 affected (we are thinking of updating his EOI with my points after we get the marriage cert in this Dec).
> 
> If I don't send them the medical and police clearance will the process be stopped or is it a bad remark?
> 
> Please kindly advise.. I am quite helpless.




You can withdraw your application by filling and then uploading Form 1446. Please think again before you do that as the process then is irreversible.
Further information is available at:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/can-i-withdraw-my-visa-application



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

Hi guys,

I have a query regarding Employment Verification.

I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.

Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
- Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
- Since how long I have been working with the company
- Where did I work before this company and so on..

I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.

I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.

My query - 
1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?

My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.

At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.


----------



## rockytechie

ankmahajan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding Employment Verification.
> 
> I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.
> 
> Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
> - Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
> - Since how long I have been working with the company
> - Where did I work before this company and so on..
> 
> I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.
> 
> I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.
> 
> My query -
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?
> 
> My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.
> 
> At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.


What did the CO contact you for ?? was it related to job ??


----------



## mitali241086

ankmahajan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding Employment Verification.
> 
> I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.
> 
> Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
> - Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
> - Since how long I have been working with the company
> - Where did I work before this company and so on..
> 
> I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.
> 
> I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.
> 
> My query -
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?
> 
> My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.
> 
> At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.




thank you for sharing this... we can now be prepared that co contacted cases are moving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

rockytechie said:


> What did the CO contact you for ?? was it related to job ??


Additional documents to support employment. Bank statements and PF statements for each company for its entire tenure.


----------



## GUNBUN

ankmahajan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding Employment Verification.
> 
> I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.
> 
> Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
> - Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
> - Since how long I have been working with the company
> - Where did I work before this company and so on..
> 
> I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.
> 
> I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.
> 
> My query -
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?
> 
> My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.
> 
> At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.


Hi , for how many companies did you submitted Stat doc or company letterhead.

Do you suspect a interview call as well since they are progressing in your case.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

GUNBUN said:


> Hi , for how many companies did you submitted Stat doc or company letterhead.
> 
> Do you suspect a interview call as well since they are progressing in your case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


I submitted reference letter on the letterhead for 2 companies and statutory doc for 1 company.

To be honest, I did not even expect that they'll approach HR for EV. I was pretty sure that by providing every available document, CO will be satisfied.

Not sure if they will call me for an interview! As per your knowledge has that happened before to anyone?


----------



## vkbaghel

ankmahajan said:


> I submitted reference letter on the letterhead for 2 companies and statutory doc for 1 company.
> 
> To be honest, I did not even expect that they'll approach HR for EV. I was pretty sure that by providing every available document, CO will be satisfied.
> 
> Not sure if they will call me for an interview! As per your knowledge has that happened before to anyone?


Check your PM

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rockytechie

ankmahajan said:


> Additional documents to support employment. Bank statements and PF statements for each company for its entire tenure.


Bank statements and PF statements are very important docs.. Very unfortunate for you. I am sure things will move ahead.. Let this be a learning for others to add these documents to the Application..


----------



## abin

rockytechie said:


> Bank statements and PF statements are very important docs.. Very unfortunate for you. I am sure things will move ahead.. Let this be a learning for others to add these documents to the Application..


Are PF statements mandatory?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel

abin said:


> Are PF statements mandatory?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If you have attach them...those are asked by CO....

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

My company doesn’t have any PF system. In this case will the CO still expect something like this? I have just submitted my salary certificate which has salary breakdown and bank statements also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

mitali241086 said:


> My company doesn’t have any PF system. In this case will the CO still expect something like this? I have just submitted my salary certificate which has salary breakdown and bank statements also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PF is governed by the company laws defined by the govt. As per my knowledge, in India, a company is liable for PF only if the number of employees is more than 20 for the whole company. Experts may correct if I'm wrong.

Sorry, not sure about Bangladesh. You might have to check online for your govt. laws.


----------



## rockytechie

mitali241086 said:


> My company doesn’t have any PF system. In this case will the CO still expect something like this? I have just submitted my salary certificate which has salary breakdown and bank statements also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the company does not have any PF system then you can't do anything about it. But the bank statement is good, if it shows your salary credit as per your salary slip


----------



## ankmahajan

ankmahajan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding Employment Verification.
> 
> I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.
> 
> Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
> - Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
> - Since how long I have been working with the company
> - Where did I work before this company and so on..
> 
> I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.
> 
> I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.
> 
> My query -
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?
> 
> My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.
> 
> At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.


Thank you, everyone, for discussing PF related stuff. My take would be - To each his own. DIBP has not listed PF documents under the checklist. So if Co asks for it then CO asks for it. Period.
Alternatively, if you have them then no harm in uploading. Period. 


However, will appreciate if someone can answer my queries w.r.t EV
1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?


----------



## vkbaghel

ankmahajan said:


> Thank you, everyone, for discussing PF related stuff. My take would be - To each his own. DIBP has not listed PF documents under the checklist. So if Co asks for it then CO asks for it. Period.
> Alternatively, if you have them then no harm in uploading. Period.
> 
> 
> However, will appreciate if someone can answer my queries w.r.t EV
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?


Did they verify from the company for which you submitted Statutory declaration?

I have submitted statutory declaration for present company and HR letter from previous company.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

vkbaghel said:


> Did they verify from the company for which you submitted Statutory declaration?
> 
> I have submitted statutory declaration for present company and HR letter from previous company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Nope. I haven't been able to confirm if DHA contacted any other company apart from the current one for EV

1st company - 2007-2010 - statutory document - No idea about EV
MBA - 2010-2012
2nd company - 2012-2015 - company letterhead - No idea about EV
3rd company - 2015- present - company letterhead - EV happened on 28th May 2018

I hope this helps!


----------



## vkbaghel

ankmahajan said:


> Nope. I haven't been able to confirm if DHA contacted any other company apart from the current one for EV
> 
> 1st company - 2007-2010 - statutory document - No idea about EV
> MBA - 2010-2012
> 2nd company - 2012-2015 - company letterhead - No idea about EV
> 3rd company - 2015- present - company letterhead - EV happened on 28th May 2018
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## karan27

Hi All, Do we need to get any stamping on visa or PR letter before departure date or we only have to carry our PR letter copy as it is received from DIBP and there is no need of any kind of stamping.


----------



## vkbaghel

Do CO's get satisfied with the Statutory Declaration for work reference?

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankappu1986

Hi friends

I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.

Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.

Please let me know my chances for getting an invite.

Regards,

Shanker Kumar


----------



## JBBB

ankmahajan said:


> Thank you, everyone, for discussing PF related stuff. My take would be - To each his own. DIBP has not listed PF documents under the checklist. So if Co asks for it then CO asks for it. Period.
> Alternatively, if you have them then no harm in uploading. Period.
> 
> 
> However, will appreciate if someone can answer my queries w.r.t EV
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?


EV can happen through email and/or call and/or at times even physical/office site visit. They usually contact HR of the company and can also contact the person mentioned in the reference letter. EV can happen for all companies or the current company for which work experience points have been claimed for.


----------



## ankmahajan

JBBB said:


> EV can happen through email and/or call and/or at times even physical/office site visit. They usually contact HR of the company and can also contact the person mentioned in the reference letter. EV can happen for all companies or the current company for which work experience points have been claimed for.


Thanks JBBB!


----------



## jaswanthjasu

Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.

This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

jaswanthjasu said:


> Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.
> 
> This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


Congrats. Lodgement date?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

jaswanthjasu said:


> Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.
> 
> This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


Congratulations..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

jaswanthjasu said:


> Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.
> 
> This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


Congratulations....lodgement date please???

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankmahajan

jaswanthjasu said:


> Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.
> 
> This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


Congratulations!


----------



## jaswanthjasu

abin said:


> Congratulations....lodgement date please???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


9th December..Also available in the signature


----------



## jaswanthjasu

rajeshkumargunalan said:


> Congrats. Lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


9th December.


----------



## austaspirant

jaswanthjasu said:


> Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.
> 
> This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


Congrats mate!


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations Jaswanth!


jaswanthjasu said:


> Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.
> 
> This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Waiting*

Dear Friends


I Lodged my application on 19-June-2017

4 CO Contacts, latest one on 26-Apr-2018

11.5 Months Elapsed and i'm still waiting

What should i do I'm frustrated


----------



## abin

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> 
> I Lodged my application on 19-June-2017
> 
> 4 CO Contacts, latest one on 26-Apr-2018
> 
> 11.5 Months Elapsed and i'm still waiting
> 
> What should i do I'm frustrated


That's really frustrating...whether CO asked same information again and again or was it different Every time?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> 
> I Lodged my application on 19-June-2017
> 
> 4 CO Contacts, latest one on 26-Apr-2018
> 
> 11.5 Months Elapsed and i'm still waiting
> 
> What should i do I'm frustrated



That's really bad and frustrating, I hope you will get your grant soon. :fingerscrossed:

were all 4 co contacts different, what was those?


----------



## Nedsrtark

abin said:


> That's really frustrating...whether CO asked same information again and again or was it different Every time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


it different Every time


----------



## Nedsrtark

austaspirant said:


> That's really bad and frustrating, I hope you will get your grant soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> were all 4 co contacts different, what was those?


1st CO character statuary declaration "self"
2nd CO scanned copy of passports + IELTS " wife" 
3rd CO character statuary declaration "wife"
4th CO Polio vaccination certificate "wife"


----------



## austaspirant

Nedsrtark said:


> 1st CO character statuary declaration "self"
> 2nd CO scanned copy of passports + IELTS " wife"
> 3rd CO character statuary declaration "wife"
> 4th CO Polio vaccination certificate "wife"



Ohh okay!


----------



## hrpritz

gaps.jaini said:


> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a direct grant will soon be coming. Their number is 131881.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sd1982;
> 
> I just called them and currently I am the 52nd caller in the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they will have an update for me or there is no point in calling them?
Click to expand...

Hi are u calling from India. What is the country code to be added
And from which network u r calling


----------



## hrpritz

gaps.jaini said:


> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a direct grant will soon be coming. Their number is 131881.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sd1982;
> 
> I just called them and currently I am the 52nd caller in the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they will have an update for me or there is no point in calling them?
Click to expand...

Hi did u talked to them
What's there response??


----------



## andreyx108b

ankmahajan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding Employment Verification.
> 
> I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.
> 
> Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
> - Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
> - Since how long I have been working with the company
> - Where did I work before this company and so on..
> 
> I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.
> 
> I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.
> 
> My query -
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?
> 
> My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.
> 
> At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.




1. Either 
2. Employment which you claim points for can be verified, it is mostly current/latest 
3. 3-5 months as per recent trend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Guys
Which one is carried out first: employment verification,or external security check?


----------



## ankititp

ankmahajan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding Employment Verification.
> 
> I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.
> 
> Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
> - Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
> - Since how long I have been working with the company
> - Where did I work before this company and so on..
> 
> I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.
> 
> I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.
> 
> My query -
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?
> 
> My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.
> 
> At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.


So when did you apply fr visa..visa lodgment date?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## sachdsouza123

Hi, I lodged my visa on 7th of NOV 2017, since then i have not received any Immi commencement mail or CO contact, is there any one who in to similar situation??


----------



## abin

sachdsouza123 said:


> Hi, I lodged my visa on 7th of NOV 2017, since then i have not received any Immi commencement mail or CO contact, is there any one who in to similar situation??


That's pretty long time...why don't you contact DOHA directly and ask

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

Ham Admanedien said:


> Guys
> Which one is carried out first: employment verification,or external security check?


When did you lodge your application ? what is your occupation ?


----------



## Ham Admanedien

Nedsrtark said:


> When did you lodge your application ? what is your occupation ?


Civil engineer
Lodged 24 Jan 2018


----------



## ameya_k2

mitali241086 said:


> My company doesn’t have any PF system. In this case will the CO still expect something like this? I have just submitted my salary certificate which has salary breakdown and bank statements also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also submitted Form26AS.


----------



## abin

ameya_k2 said:


> I also submitted Form26AS.


What is form26AS?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## msujoy

*Further Assessment*



ankmahajan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding Employment Verification.
> 
> I got CO contact on 24th May - response submitted on 25th May.
> 
> Today, on 29th May, I got to know from my current company's HR that she has received an email on 28th May from AU High Commission to verify my employment. Below were few questions they asked in the email -
> - Are my R&R same as mentioned in the letter? (they had attached the reference letter in the mail)
> - Since how long I have been working with the company
> - Where did I work before this company and so on..
> 
> I also confirmed from the person (my manager) whose contact number I had mentioned as the reference contact in the letter shared. However, he did not receive any call/message from them.
> 
> I have worked in 2 other companies apart from the current one and till now I haven't been able to confirm if DHA has contacted them.
> 
> My query -
> 1- Is anyone aware if the EV happens only via email to HR or the contact person mentioned in reference letter or both?
> 2- Does DHA contact only the current company or they'll contact each and every company I have worked in?
> 3- Based on the dates I believe my case was opened on 28th by the CO after I responded. Any idea by when can we expect grant?
> 
> My queries might sound stupid as I understand this is a grey area. However, I am being anxious to see progress in my case.
> 
> At the same time, I wanted to inform other people in the community that DHA is working and picking up CO contacted cases.


Does this mean CO initiates background processing only after getting the respective documents? If that is so, then for the people who gets direct grant, does the verification process starts before? Or is it the CO's discretion? Experts your views pls. Basically I was looking many other cases where CO has asked for functional English evidence only. Does this mean that all other verification has already been done?


----------



## ankmahajan

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Either
> 2. Employment which you claim points for can be verified, it is mostly current/latest
> 3. 3-5 months as per recent trend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks buddy!


----------



## ankmahajan

ankititp said:


> So when did you apply fr visa..visa lodgment date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


1st dec. It's mentioned in the signature as well.


----------



## ankmahajan

msujoy said:


> Does this mean CO initiates background processing only after getting the respective documents? If that is so, then for the people who gets direct grant, does the verification process starts before? Or is it the CO's discretion? Experts your views pls. Basically I was looking many other cases where CO has asked for functional English evidence only. Does this mean that all other verification has already been done?


No one can be sure of that. As per me it is CO's discretion.

Experts please correct if this is not true.


----------



## gaps.jaini

sachdsouza123 said:


> Hi, I lodged my visa on 7th of NOV 2017, since then i have not received any Immi commencement mail or CO contact, is there any one who in to similar situation??


I lodged mine on 9th Aug 2017 and there is no contact as of now. Not even commencement mail. I called and got the standard response - "applications are taking long time" and sent an email as well but no response came as of now. It's been a week now.

In my opinion, there should be a streamlined and sequential process to grant visas. Applicant has the right to receive at least a communication where his application is lying. I don't know whether the department understands or not but applicants do have so many decisions to make which are dependent on the grant.

Let me tell you this funny story. I guided one guy for his PR. He submitted his application couple of months after my application. Even after my suggestion, he didn't upload one document. His application got picked and CO asked him for the same document. He uploaded the document in couple of days and finally he got his grant also 2 months ago. I don't know what's the point in submitting the complete application when your application don't get picked. It's better to submit with 1 document missing. At least, CO will look at it and reach out to you then you will have his contact.

I have seen on this forum that there are guys with the same occupation code, same points (doesn't matter though), offshore/onshore and they submitted their application after couple of months of my application, then also they have received their grant and giving guidance on this forum now. Lol. Then why didn't they pick my application. If there is something missing then they should tell me now only. Do they want to stretch it further after telling me after 10 months that this is missing.

I think government services are same everywhere. They don't have accountability. Come to corporate world and see what is responsibility, ownership and accountability.

I know people will judge me saying that I am getting frustrated because I have not received my grant. Yes, I am but not due to my own application but because of how they work.


----------



## GUNBUN

gaps.jaini said:


> I lodged mine on 9th Aug 2017 and there is no contact as of now. Not even commencement mail. I called and got the standard response - "applications are taking long time" and sent an email as well but no response came as of now. It's been a week now.
> 
> In my opinion, there should be a streamlined and sequential process to grant visas. Applicant has the right to receive at least a communication where his application is lying. I don't know whether the department understands or not but applicants do have so many decisions to make which are dependent on the grant.
> 
> Let me tell you this funny story. I guided one guy for his PR. He submitted his application couple of months after my application. Even after my suggestion, he didn't upload one document. His application got picked and CO asked him for the same document. He uploaded the document in couple of days and finally he got his grant also 2 months ago. I don't know what's the point in submitting the complete application when your application don't get picked. It's better to submit with 1 document missing. At least, CO will look at it and reach out to you then you will have his contact.
> 
> I have seen on this forum that there are guys with the same occupation code, same points (doesn't matter though), offshore/onshore and they submitted their application after couple of months of my application, then also they have received their grant and giving guidance on this forum now. Lol. Then why didn't they pick my application. If there is something missing then they should tell me now only. Do they want to stretch it further after telling me after 10 months that this is missing.
> 
> I think government services are same everywhere. They don't have accountability. Come to corporate world and see what is responsibility, ownership and accountability.
> 
> I know people will judge me saying that I am getting frustrated because I have not received my grant. Yes, I am but not due to my own application but because of how they work.


One can understand your situation, how to wait even for a day when so many recent cases already getting grants. It is evident from Immitracker that there are few more cases just like yours between Jun-17 & Nov-17 those are still in lodged state.

Whether 1 document missing or 2 documents missing, it doesn't matter much. What really matters above all is your luck. I have seen a guy on this forum where his employer terminated him upon receiving high commission mail for job verification and didn't responded to CO. That guy was expecting NJL but received grant. If it's there in your destiny you will receive it one day, no-matter how much worst happens.

Yes, we do expect a lot from DHA, about their working style, their preference, CO contact turn around time...but we really don't know how much mess they have in their system. Even I don't understand their process. 

For e.g. When we receive skill assessment result we feel so happy that xx no. of yrs experience is accepted. we burn our blood attempt after attempt to clear PTE/IELTS, receive invite, lodge VISA...and then suddenly realize that whatever approved by assessing authority was not final, case officer can reach your office , mail them , interview or can reject or delay you for any thing he is not comfortable.

It's that you vomited today your situation but many like me, still keeping it inside and waiting for best day.

Wish you luck.

Cheers!
GunBun


----------



## Sd1982

gaps.jaini said:


> I lodged mine on 9th Aug 2017...


I remember someone getting their grant in one month. He got invited the same day as me (6th September 2017). He applied the next day and I applied after a month (10th October 2017). He got his grant on the 22nd of October. 

His ANZSCO code was IT related.

Your grant will come in June or even by tomorrow


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Hey buddy,

Can understand your situation. It's really bad and we can just hope something of the sorts comes out of it and quickly. 

Now coming to your case, it's already more than 8-9 months have surpassed so your case definitely is beyond 90% of cases. Do you really think there is something different in your case then others? If not, my suggestion would be to pick any Australian MARA Agent who can guide you on the next steps like how to escalate it further? You deserve to know what's the status of your application at the least. 

Best of luck and hope to hear good news soon.

Regards,
Maulik



gaps.jaini said:


> I lodged mine on 9th Aug 2017 and there is no contact as of now. Not even commencement mail. I called and got the standard response - "applications are taking long time" and sent an email as well but no response came as of now. It's been a week now.
> 
> In my opinion, there should be a streamlined and sequential process to grant visas. Applicant has the right to receive at least a communication where his application is lying. I don't know whether the department understands or not but applicants do have so many decisions to make which are dependent on the grant.
> 
> Let me tell you this funny story. I guided one guy for his PR. He submitted his application couple of months after my application. Even after my suggestion, he didn't upload one document. His application got picked and CO asked him for the same document. He uploaded the document in couple of days and finally he got his grant also 2 months ago. I don't know what's the point in submitting the complete application when your application don't get picked. It's better to submit with 1 document missing. At least, CO will look at it and reach out to you then you will have his contact.
> 
> I have seen on this forum that there are guys with the same occupation code, same points (doesn't matter though), offshore/onshore and they submitted their application after couple of months of my application, then also they have received their grant and giving guidance on this forum now. Lol. Then why didn't they pick my application. If there is something missing then they should tell me now only. Do they want to stretch it further after telling me after 10 months that this is missing.
> 
> I think government services are same everywhere. They don't have accountability. Come to corporate world and see what is responsibility, ownership and accountability.
> 
> I know people will judge me saying that I am getting frustrated because I have not received my grant. Yes, I am but not due to my own application but because of how they work.


----------



## debeash

jaswanthjasu said:


> Guys, happy to share that I received the Grant letter today. Got a CO contact on 25th to sign health Undertaking for my kid. IED is 27th June. less than a month to go there. Hectic schedule ahead for my Validation trip.
> 
> This forum has been my stress buster and really really helpful in clarifying whatever queries I had. I am ready to help other forum members with whatever little knowledge I gained in this journey. Thanks a lot guys.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

msujoy said:


> Does this mean CO initiates background processing only after getting the respective documents? If that is so, then for the people who gets direct grant, does the verification process starts before? Or is it the CO's discretion? Experts your views pls. Basically I was looking many other cases where CO has asked for functional English evidence only. Does this mean that all other verification has already been done?




Not necessarily. I would say process can go in parallel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saviour23

What to say what not to say.......


Today morning 4.30 IST I received "The Platinum Email"*


Updated my immitracker as well.

Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. Wish you all to see your grants as soon as possible.


Below are my timelines.


ANZSCO Code : 261312


PTE Attempt (10th Aug, 2017): L 71 R 89 S 90 W 74


ACS Submitted: 15 Aug, 2017


ACS result 26 Sep, 2017


EOI Lodged : 13thoctober, 2017 with 70 Points


Invited: 18th October, 2017


Visa Fee: 3rd Nov, 2017

(Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting)


Docs Upload: All mandatory including PCC and Medicals. Without form 80 or 1221


1st CO Contact : 17th Jan, 2018

Asked for wife PTE score and employment docs for last 5 yr bank statement.


Replied on : 23rd Jan, 2018


2nd CO contact: 17th April, 2018

Asked PF statement* as per ACS dates because earlier in 1st co contact i uploaded last 5 yr. ;-(


Replied on : 18th Jan, 2018


Grant :* 2nd June, 2018 


IED : 13th Nov. 2018

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

saviour23 said:


> What to say what not to say.......
> 
> 
> Today morning 4.30 IST I received "The Platinum Email"*
> 
> 
> Updated my immitracker as well.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. Wish you all to see your grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312
> 
> 
> PTE Attempt (10th Aug, 2017): L 71 R 89 S 90 W 74
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted: 15 Aug, 2017
> 
> 
> ACS result 26 Sep, 2017
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 13thoctober, 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> 
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> 
> 
> Visa Fee: 3rd Nov, 2017
> 
> (Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting)
> 
> 
> Docs Upload: All mandatory including PCC and Medicals. Without form 80 or 1221
> 
> 
> 1st CO Contact : 17th Jan, 2018
> 
> Asked for wife PTE score and employment docs for last 5 yr bank statement.
> 
> 
> Replied on : 23rd Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 17th April, 2018
> 
> Asked PF statement* as per ACS dates because earlier in 1st co contact i uploaded last 5 yr. ;-(
> 
> 
> Replied on : 18th Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> Grant :* 2nd June, 2018
> 
> 
> IED : 13th Nov. 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jebinson

Congratulations!


saviour23 said:


> What to say what not to say.......
> 
> 
> Today morning 4.30 IST I received "The Platinum Email"*
> 
> 
> Updated my immitracker as well.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. Wish you all to see your grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312
> 
> 
> PTE Attempt (10th Aug, 2017): L 71 R 89 S 90 W 74
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted: 15 Aug, 2017
> 
> 
> ACS result 26 Sep, 2017
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 13thoctober, 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> 
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> 
> 
> Visa Fee: 3rd Nov, 2017
> 
> (Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting)
> 
> 
> Docs Upload: All mandatory including PCC and Medicals. Without form 80 or 1221
> 
> 
> 1st CO Contact : 17th Jan, 2018
> 
> Asked for wife PTE score and employment docs for last 5 yr bank statement.
> 
> 
> Replied on : 23rd Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 17th April, 2018
> 
> Asked PF statement* as per ACS dates because earlier in 1st co contact i uploaded last 5 yr. ;-(
> 
> 
> Replied on : 18th Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> Grant :* 2nd June, 2018
> 
> 
> IED : 13th Nov. 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf

saviour23 said:


> What to say what not to say.......
> 
> 
> Today morning 4.30 IST I received "The Platinum Email"*
> 
> 
> Updated my immitracker as well.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. Wish you all to see your grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312
> 
> 
> PTE Attempt (10th Aug, 2017): L 71 R 89 S 90 W 74
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted: 15 Aug, 2017
> 
> 
> ACS result 26 Sep, 2017
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 13thoctober, 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> 
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> 
> 
> Visa Fee: 3rd Nov, 2017
> 
> (Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting)
> 
> 
> Docs Upload: All mandatory including PCC and Medicals. Without form 80 or 1221
> 
> 
> 1st CO Contact : 17th Jan, 2018
> 
> Asked for wife PTE score and employment docs for last 5 yr bank statement.
> 
> 
> Replied on : 23rd Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 17th April, 2018
> 
> Asked PF statement* as per ACS dates because earlier in 1st co contact i uploaded last 5 yr. ;-(
> 
> 
> Replied on : 18th Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> Grant :* 2nd June, 2018
> 
> 
> IED : 13th Nov. 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay1558

saviour23 said:


> What to say what not to say.......
> 
> 
> Today morning 4.30 IST I received "The Platinum Email"*
> 
> 
> Updated my immitracker as well.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. Wish you all to see your grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312
> 
> 
> PTE Attempt (10th Aug, 2017): L 71 R 89 S 90 W 74
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted: 15 Aug, 2017
> 
> 
> ACS result 26 Sep, 2017
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 13thoctober, 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> 
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> 
> 
> Visa Fee: 3rd Nov, 2017
> 
> (Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting)
> 
> 
> Docs Upload: All mandatory including PCC and Medicals. Without form 80 or 1221
> 
> 
> 1st CO Contact : 17th Jan, 2018
> 
> Asked for wife PTE score and employment docs for last 5 yr bank statement.
> 
> 
> Replied on : 23rd Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 17th April, 2018
> 
> Asked PF statement* as per ACS dates because earlier in 1st co contact i uploaded last 5 yr. ;-(
> 
> 
> Replied on : 18th Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> Grant :* 2nd June, 2018
> 
> 
> IED : 13th Nov. 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## saviour23

Guys i Need your help..

Any thread and whatsapp group which i should join after receiving PR.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sachdsouza123

I completely understand your situation. There is a high possibility of NASA getting a contact from aliens sooner than we getting any kind of contact from our CO from DIBP.


----------



## debeash

saviour23 said:


> What to say what not to say.......
> 
> 
> Today morning 4.30 IST I received "The Platinum Email"*
> 
> 
> Updated my immitracker as well.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. Wish you all to see your grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312
> 
> 
> PTE Attempt (10th Aug, 2017): L 71 R 89 S 90 W 74
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted: 15 Aug, 2017
> 
> 
> ACS result 26 Sep, 2017
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 13thoctober, 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> 
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> 
> 
> Visa Fee: 3rd Nov, 2017
> 
> (Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting)
> 
> 
> Docs Upload: All mandatory including PCC and Medicals. Without form 80 or 1221
> 
> 
> 1st CO Contact : 17th Jan, 2018
> 
> Asked for wife PTE score and employment docs for last 5 yr bank statement.
> 
> 
> Replied on : 23rd Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 17th April, 2018
> 
> Asked PF statement* as per ACS dates because earlier in 1st co contact i uploaded last 5 yr. ;-(
> 
> 
> Replied on : 18th Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> Grant :* 2nd June, 2018
> 
> 
> IED : 13th Nov. 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

saviour23 said:


> What to say what not to say.......
> 
> 
> Today morning 4.30 IST I received "The Platinum Email"*
> 
> 
> Updated my immitracker as well.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. Wish you all to see your grants as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261312
> 
> 
> PTE Attempt (10th Aug, 2017): L 71 R 89 S 90 W 74
> 
> 
> ACS Submitted: 15 Aug, 2017
> 
> 
> ACS result 26 Sep, 2017
> 
> 
> EOI Lodged : 13thoctober, 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> 
> Invited: 18th October, 2017
> 
> 
> Visa Fee: 3rd Nov, 2017
> 
> (Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting)
> 
> 
> Docs Upload: All mandatory including PCC and Medicals. Without form 80 or 1221
> 
> 
> 1st CO Contact : 17th Jan, 2018
> 
> Asked for wife PTE score and employment docs for last 5 yr bank statement.
> 
> 
> Replied on : 23rd Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 17th April, 2018
> 
> Asked PF statement* as per ACS dates because earlier in 1st co contact i uploaded last 5 yr. ;-(
> 
> 
> Replied on : 18th Jan, 2018
> 
> 
> Grant :* 2nd June, 2018
> 
> 
> IED : 13th Nov. 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Heartiest congratulations!! All's well that ends well. 

Case officers take extra efforts to come office on Saturday to deliver some special grants 

Thanks for posting detailed timelines. I just learned from your case what docs I haven't uploaded in my case and shall be uploading it today to avoid CO contact.

_"(Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting) "_ - At any point in time , we do what we we think is best as per our knowledge. Even, I have received invitation on 9th Nov 2017 then started collecting docs slowly and lodged on 5th Jan 2018  

In today's scenario, one must pay the visa fees same day one gets invited & later can collect all docs.

All the best!!

Cheers!!
GunBun


----------



## saviour23

GUNBUN said:


> Heartiest congratulations!! All's well that ends well.
> 
> Case officers take extra efforts to come office on Saturday to deliver some special grants
> 
> Thanks for posting detailed timelines. I just learned from your case what docs I haven't uploaded in my case and shall be uploading it today to avoid CO contact.
> 
> _"(Could have done it earlier. Didn't knew such long waiting) "_ - At any point in time , we do what we we think is best as per our knowledge. Even, I have received invitation on 9th Nov 2017 then started collecting docs slowly and lodged on 5th Jan 2018
> 
> In today's scenario, one must pay the visa fees same day one gets invited & later can collect all docs.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Cheers!!
> GunBun


Great platform to learn from others mistakes.. 

Best of luck

Earlier i was cursing CO's  but now as i have received grant so m happy 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sagaram

I got a CO contact on 31 May, asking for PCC. BTW, I lodged on 2 Dec , 2017
I uploaded PCc which was taken in Feb 2017. 


1. Are they asking because it's been more than 1 year of PCC?
2. Does PSK in Hyderabad , India issue another PCC for Australia ?
3. Are there any documents that I need to submit to convince them to issue another fresh PCC? 

Appreciate your replies.


----------



## kaanixir

sagaram said:


> I got a CO contact on 31 May, asking for PCC. BTW, I lodged on 2 Dec , 2017
> I uploaded PCc which was taken in Feb 2017.
> 
> 
> 1. Are they asking because it's been more than 1 year of PCC?
> 2. Does PSK in Hyderabad , India issue another PCC for Australia ?
> 3. Are there any documents that I need to submit to convince them to issue another fresh PCC?
> 
> Appreciate your replies.


India can't issue a PCC for Australia you have to sort it out on your own buddymate

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## J_Scorpion

sagaram said:


> I got a CO contact on 31 May, asking for PCC. BTW, I lodged on 2 Dec , 2017
> I uploaded PCc which was taken in Feb 2017.
> 
> 
> 1. Are they asking because it's been more than 1 year of PCC?
> 2. Does PSK in Hyderabad , India issue another PCC for Australia ?
> 3. Are there any documents that I need to submit to convince them to issue another fresh PCC?
> 
> Appreciate your replies.


Your pcc expired .... get new one and upload it.

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

sagaram said:


> I got a CO contact on 31 May, asking for PCC. BTW, I lodged on 2 Dec , 2017
> I uploaded PCc which was taken in Feb 2017.
> 
> 
> 1. Are they asking because it's been more than 1 year of PCC?
> 2. Does PSK in Hyderabad , India issue another PCC for Australia ?
> 3. Are there any documents that I need to submit to convince them to issue another fresh PCC?
> 
> Appreciate your replies.


Just get another PCC from PSK and nothing to worry. Original PCC got expired.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Just get another PCC from PSK and nothing to worry. Original PCC got expired.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It really depends on the CO. Mine expired 3 months when I got my invitation i.e. my invitation was at the end of Nov 2017 when my PCC expired early Sep 2017. 

But no question asked and PR granted this year Apr.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

tonhudung said:


> It really depends on the CO. Mine expired 3 months when I got my invitation i.e. my invitation was at the end of Nov 2017 when my PCC expired early Sep 2017.
> 
> But no question asked and PR granted this year Apr.


Lucky you, but his CO already asked for it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

Seems like there is no movement in 189 visa grant...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

abin said:


> Seems like there is no movement in 189 visa grant...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Let’s hope, it’s the lull before the storm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

pkk0574 said:


> Let’s hope, it’s the lull before the storm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just hoping not a complete lull hereafter . 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anant.b.mahajan

yes, no grants so far for today... as this is the final month of their year not sure how will this turn out...



abin said:


> Seems like there is no movement in 189 visa grant...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

anant.b.mahajan said:


> yes, no grants so far for today... as this is the final month of their year not sure how will this turn out...


It tends to get slow end of May until early July. August is when they will start flowing hopefully.


----------



## sagaram

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Lucky you, but his CO already asked for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Got fresh PCC. How to send it ? Upload it on immiaccount or send email to GSM or send by courier ?

People who got fresh PCC , please help


----------



## maulikdoshi82

sagaram said:


> Got fresh PCC. How to send it ? Upload it on immiaccount or send email to GSM or send by courier ?
> 
> People who got fresh PCC , please help


Upload and also email is what I have read on this forum.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy07

*Finally *

Hello Guys,

I received my Golden Email Today. Thanks to all the members of this forum for the guidance.

Skill: Network Engineer (263111)
ACS: 26/07/2017 (RPL)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Partner: 5 points
Englist (PTE): 20 points
Onshore

TOTAL: 70 points
189 EOI: 04/09/17
Invite : 20/09/17
Lodged & Visa fees paid : 14/10/17
Medical cleared: 30/10/17
1st CO contact: 04/12/17 (Requested AFP,as it was expired on 26th November 2017)
Replied: 11/12/2017
2nd Contact:26/04/2018 (Requested certified ACS Skill assessment)
Replied: 28/04/2018
*Grant: 06/06/18 *


----------



## GUNBUN

Amy07 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Golden Email Today. Thanks to all the members of this forum for the guidance.
> 
> Skill: Network Engineer (263111)
> ACS: 26/07/2017 (RPL)
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Partner: 5 points
> Englist (PTE): 20 points
> Onshore
> 
> TOTAL: 70 points
> 189 EOI: 04/09/17
> Invite : 20/09/17
> Lodged & Visa fees paid : 14/10/17
> Medical cleared: 30/10/17
> 1st CO contact: 04/12/17 (Requested AFP,as it was expired on 26th November 2017)
> Replied: 11/12/2017
> 2nd Contact:26/04/2018 (Requested certified ACS Skill assessment)
> Replied: 28/04/2018
> *Grant: 06/06/18 *


Great news ! Congratulations.

Can you pls go to immitracker and open today's account if you are registered there.

Cheers,
GunBun

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## mightycoder

Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report. 
Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.


----------



## SunV

mightycoder said:


> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.


Congrats. You can ask for IED waive off by sending a mail to your GSM team with report as attachments. you will get the waive off since your case is genuine.

You can search for IED wave off thread in this forum.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1246817-initial-entry-waiver.html


----------



## mightycoder

Amy07 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received my Golden Email Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks to all the members of this forum for the guidance.
> 
> Skill: Network Engineer (263111)
> ACS: 26/07/2017 (RPL)
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Partner: 5 points
> Englist (PTE): 20 points
> Onshore
> 
> TOTAL: 70 points
> 189 EOI: 04/09/17
> Invite : 20/09/17
> Lodged & Visa fees paid : 14/10/17
> Medical cleared: 30/10/17
> 1st CO contact: 04/12/17 (Requested AFP,as it was expired on 26th November 2017)
> Replied: 11/12/2017
> 2nd Contact:26/04/2018 (Requested certified ACS Skill assessment)
> Replied: 28/04/2018
> *Grant: 06/06/18 *


Thanks a lot SunV. Appreciate your help. Do I need to do this before I can complete my initial entry?


----------



## SunV

mightycoder said:


> Thanks a lot SunV. Appreciate your help. Do I need to do this before I can complete my initial entry?


if you read the threads you will know that they revert you back within 1-2 weeks. may be you have to send a follow up mail after 1 week.

Once IED waived off it is done for all applicants then you can land in australia anytime within 5 year period.


----------



## mightycoder

SunV said:


> mightycoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. You can ask for IED waive off by sending a mail to your GSM team with report as attachments. you will get the waive off since your case is genuine.
> 
> You can search for IED wave off thread in this forum.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1246817-initial-entry-waiver.html
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot SunV. Appreciate your help. Do I need to do this before I can complete my initial entry?


----------



## mightycoder

SunV said:


> mightycoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot SunV. Appreciate your help. Do I need to do this before I can complete my initial entry?
> 
> 
> 
> if you read the threads you will know that they revert you back within 1-2 weeks. may be you have to send a reminder mail after 1 week.
> 
> Once IED waived off it is done for all applicants then you can land in australia anytime within 5 year period.
Click to expand...




mightycoder said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightycoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. You can ask for IED waive off by sending a mail to your GSM team with report as attachments. you will get the waive off since your case is genuine.
> 
> You can search for IED wave off thread in this forum.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1246817-initial-entry-waiver.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot SunV. Appreciate your help. Do I need to do this before I can complete my initial entry?
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot again for the quick response.


----------



## SunV

mightycoder said:


> Thanks a lot SunV. Appreciate your help. Do I need to do this before I can complete my initial entry?



Read the thread you will get all your answers from that. It's very straight forward process but IED waiver is not guaranteed.

You can ask for waiver for all applicants at same time.


----------



## SunV

mightycoder said:


> Thanks a lot again for the quick response.


Welcome 

Once again congrats for PR grant and best of luck for your future.


----------



## mightycoder

SunV said:


> mightycoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot again for the quick response.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Once again congrats for PR grant and best of luck for your future.
Click to expand...

Thanks So much!!! I will write a thread soon on my progress so that someone in my situation can look into it.


----------



## naveenttf

mightycoder said:


> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.




Hi, congratulations on your grant  when is your visa lodge date??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightycoder

naveenttf said:


> mightycoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, congratulations on your grant  when is your visa lodge date??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!!! 22nd Ocotber 2017


----------



## Aqeeb Azam

naveenttf said:


> bjhvvhquote=mightycoder;14522882]Got Visa Grant for self, spouse and kid!!
> Thanks to all the expats who had helped me with various queries I had. IED is before October 1st week. Applied visa for spouse, 6 year old kid as well. However, my wife is 6months pregnant and doctor has conveyed that she shouldn't be travelling. In this situation all I can do is to travel alone. Please suggest if I will be able to get some exception from DIBP provided I can share all the reports along with doctors report.
> Thanks a lot to all the expats who helped me all this way. All the best to those who are waiting.
> Thanks in advance to experts who can help me in this regards.




Hi, congratulations on your grant  when is your visa lodge date??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aqeeb Azam

Typo


----------



## sagaram

I have been asked to give PCC again. 
What is the process to upload ? Same immiaccount or something else ? They gave some application no. 
There is some GSM.allocated email. Do I send them too ?
Please help clarify.


----------



## buntygwt

sagaram said:


> I have been asked to give PCC again.
> What is the process to upload ? Same immiaccount or something else ? They gave some application no.
> There is some GSM.allocated email. Do I send them too ?
> Please help clarify.


upload to immi account and press information provided button + reply to gsm.allocated by attaching the file.

good luck.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

Its been 2 months to my EV. Lodged 23 OCT 2017 and CO on 20 DEC 2017. 
The wait is frustrating.
Any idea when can i expect the grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

osamapervez said:


> Its been 2 months to my EV. Lodged 23 OCT 2017 and CO on 20 DEC 2017.
> The wait is frustrating.
> Any idea when can i expect the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here ...lodged cased on 4th october , EV on 26th April and still waiting...


----------



## osamapervez

masterblaster81 said:


> same here ...lodged cased on 4th october , EV on 26th April and still waiting...




My EV was on 12 APRIL. Whos your CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

osamapervez said:


> My EV was on 12 APRIL. Whos your CO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sarah... and yours


----------



## haspy123

osamapervez said:


> Its been 2 months to my EV. Lodged 23 OCT 2017 and CO on 20 DEC 2017.
> The wait is frustrating.
> Any idea when can i expect the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, lodged 3 oct, EV on 20th april


----------



## austaspirant

osamapervez said:


> My EV was on 12 APRIL. Whos your CO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how your EV was done Osama and MasterBlaster?


----------



## masterblaster81

austaspirant said:


> how your EV was done Osama and MasterBlaster?


called HR to which they responded via email.


----------



## osamapervez

masterblaster81 said:


> Sarah... and yours




Ryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

austaspirant said:


> how your EV was done Osama and MasterBlaster?




Call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrpritz

masterblaster81 said:


> osamapervez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 2 months to my EV. Lodged 23 OCT 2017 and CO on 20 DEC 2017.
> The wait is frustrating.
> Any idea when can i expect the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> same here ...lodged cased on 4th october , EV on 26th April and still waiting...
Click to expand...

I lodged on 8 Sep. And even EV not done. Wait is killing. However there was one CO contact. Same was replied in Nov.
Can u please share details how was EV done.


----------



## sujitswaroop

*Money Transfer to Australia*

Hi All 
What is the best method to transfer funds to Australia when preparing to resettle in Australia? Any pointers or ideas would be helpful.

PS: I am planning to travel by 1st week of July. Is there anyone else planning to travel to Sydney in the first week of July, please let me know.


----------



## karanveer251994

*Please help*

hello everyone

I landed in australia 3 months back on student visa.
to do my masters in civil engineering.
but after spending some time here i feel homesick and want to go to Canada as my sister is on study visa in Canada.
so can i apply student visa for Canada while holding an Australian student visa ?
and what are the documents i will be need from Australia while filling student visa for Canada ?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## pkk0574

*Granted*

Finally the day has arrived. Got the grant notification today for my family (wife, 2 sons) and I. It was a long journey and highly elated that it has finally reached it's destination. Many thanks to all Expat Forumites as I decided to apply without agent and found a wealth of information here to make my PR process much more easier in terms of applying at each stage and emotional support while waiting at each stage of the process. Also many thanks to senior members of the forum like Kaju, Sultan Azam, Vikaschandra for advising me after I received NJL and to Andrey for Immitracker.

I can confirm that the grant notification date is 9th June, so yes, grants can be received on a Saturday too. I got it at aroung 8:00 am Adelaide local time. My IED is 25th October 2018. Updated my signature and Immitracker too. Still a gist of my timeline is below:

Code: 261313
Visa Lodged: 22-Apr-2017
NJL Received: 22-Aug-2017
NJL Response: 08-Sep-2017
EV: 24-Apr-2018
CO Contact for fresh PCC: 04-May-2018
Replied: 21-May-2018
Grant: 09-Jun-2018
IED: 25-Oct-2018

All the best to all of you waiting for the grant.

Regards,


----------



## debeash

pkk0574 said:


> Finally the day has arrived. Got the grant notification today for my family (wife, 2 sons) and I. It was a long journey and highly elated that it has finally reached it's destination. Many thanks to all Expat Forumites as I decided to apply without agent and found a wealth of information here to make my PR process much more easier in terms of applying at each stage and emotional support while waiting at each stage of the process. Also many thanks to senior members of the forum like Kaju, Sultan Azam, Vikaschandra for advising me after I received NJL and to Andrey for Immitracker.
> 
> I can confirm that the grant notification date is 9th June, so yes, grants can be received on a Saturday too. I got it at aroung 8:00 am Adelaide local time. My IED is 25th October 2018. Updated my signature and Immitracker too. Still a gist of my timeline is below:
> 
> Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 22-Apr-2017
> NJL Received: 22-Aug-2017
> NJL Response: 08-Sep-2017
> EV: 24-Apr-2018
> CO Contact for fresh PCC: 04-May-2018
> Replied: 21-May-2018
> Grant: 09-Jun-2018
> IED: 25-Oct-2018
> 
> All the best to all of you waiting for the grant.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

*Dear Friends,

With the grace of Almighty Allah and guidance from forum members i finally got my grant for whole family yesterday (June 08, 2017). (Lodged Visa on May 13, 2017, as engineering Manager, 60 Pts) 

My IED is July 04, 2018. ( 1 Year from Date of medical) So i have only 25 days to make my validation trip.


With the grant notification, i have also received a separate letter containing following detail;*

Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.

Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice. 

*I would like to have your opinion about this particular document, should this document be considered as an IED Waiver or should i request for a Facilitation letter regarding IED to be on safe side? 
I have searched a lot on this forum and some people are of the opinion that this generic email is IED Waiver.

Please guide.....*


----------



## nabtex

*My Grant Date is June 08, 2018.*


----------



## perfect_devil

nabtex said:


> *Dear Friends,
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah and guidance from forum members i finally got my grant for whole family yesterday (June 08, 2017). (Lodged Visa on May 13, 2017, as engineering Manager, 60 Pts)
> 
> My IED is July 04, 2018. ( 1 Year from Date of medical) So i have only 25 days to make my validation trip.
> 
> 
> With the grant notification, i have also received a separate letter containing following detail;*
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition.
> 
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
> about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
> 
> *I would like to have your opinion about this particular document, should this document be considered as an IED Waiver or should i request for a Facilitation letter regarding IED to be on safe side?
> I have searched a lot on this forum and some people are of the opinion that this generic email is IED Waiver.
> 
> Please guide.....*


Congrats on your grant! 
Yep. It looks like IED waiver letter. For more details look at this post: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1279522&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

nabtex said:


> *My Grant Date is June 08, 2018.*


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

nabtex said:


> *Dear Friends,
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah and guidance from forum members i finally got my grant for whole family yesterday (June 08, 2017). (Lodged Visa on May 13, 2017, as engineering Manager, 60 Pts)
> 
> My IED is July 04, 2018. ( 1 Year from Date of medical) So i have only 25 days to make my validation trip.
> 
> 
> With the grant notification, i have also received a separate letter containing following detail;*
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition.
> 
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
> about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
> 
> *I would like to have your opinion about this particular document, should this document be considered as an IED Waiver or should i request for a Facilitation letter regarding IED to be on safe side?
> I have searched a lot on this forum and some people are of the opinion that this generic email is IED Waiver.
> 
> Please guide.....*


Congratulations.

And Yes it's an IED waiver.


----------



## sreeku1

One question, if experts could advise, since the immiaccount was created by consultant I forgot to click the link for confirmation of email and was done only on June 1, 2018. Even though I lodged my visa on 12/14/2017, I have not received any CO contact or Immi commencement email yet. Will the confirmation of contact email has any bearing on visa processing? Should I contact the DIBP on status. Please advise

Thanks


----------



## Leve

Hi all, visa lodged Dec 17. No CO contact yet.

Anyone else lodged in Dec and still waiting?


----------



## rakeshkkurien

Leve said:


> Hi all, visa lodged Dec 17. No CO contact yet.
> 
> Anyone else lodged in Dec and still waiting?



Same here , I had lodged on Dec 27th


----------



## QozeemAdeniyi

Same here. Lodged 20th December 2017


----------



## haphan

Hi everyone, I got CO contact today asking to re-do health examination for my son. Reason being "meets with undertaking" clearance is expired.

Now the real issue is that new *new HAP ID that CO created has wrong passport country detail.*

I am trying to reach out the CO without luck. No phone number to contact, reply to email GSM.allocated[at][border.gov.au] but got auto-response only.

Can anyone advise on how to contact CO? Has anyone experienced such situation like this?

Thanks.


My timeline
-------------
Invitation July 2017
Application lodged 1 Dec 2017
1st CO contact 13 June 2018


----------



## inder28789

QozeemAdeniyi said:


> Same here. Lodged 20th December 2017




I lodged my visa on 20 Dec 17 as well and got the PR today. Hopefully you'll get before the end of the month. Good luck. 

Inder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

inder28789 said:


> I lodged my visa on 20 Dec 17 as well and got the PR today. Hopefully you'll get before the end of the month. Good luck.
> 
> Inder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it direct one?


----------



## GUNBUN

BaazzZ said:


> is it direct one?


He is onshore. Other onshore people also reported grants in immitracker.

Congrats Inder.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

inder28789 said:


> I lodged my visa on 20 Dec 17 as well and got the PR today. Hopefully you'll get before the end of the month. Good luck.
> 
> Inder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations Inder..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inder28789

BaazzZ said:


> is it direct one?




Mine was a complex case. I had been living in Oz but I applied while I was in India due to family emergency. I was in India from December to May. While in India I got married and then added my partner's name in the application. And when I landed here I got the email the partner's name has been added. I don't know if that counts as a CO contact. 


Lodgement date 20 Dec 2017
Points 75
EOI lodgement 17 October 2017
Invited 18 October 2017
261313


----------



## inder28789

And thanks guys. I


Lodgement date 20 Dec 2017
Points 75
EOI lodgement 17 October 2017
Invited 18 October 2017
261313


----------



## Nedsrtark

*Granted*

Dear All


TODAY i receive the Grant letter

but i'm worried

The IED mentioned in the letter is 15-06-2018 which is tomorrow

what can i do??


Please help


----------



## masterblaster81

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> TODAY i receive the Grant letter
> 
> but i'm worried
> 
> The IED mentioned in the letter is 15-06-2018 which is tomorrow
> 
> what can i do??
> 
> 
> Please help



never seen this before... 

what is your time line....


----------



## naveenttf

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY i receive the Grant letter
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm worried
> 
> 
> 
> The IED mentioned in the letter is 15-06-2018 which is tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> what can i do??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help




They might have sent you IED waiver letter also, pl check your email attachments, if there is no letter then immediately write an email to Your CO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

What s your lodgement date?


Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> TODAY i receive the Grant letter
> 
> but i'm worried
> 
> The IED mentioned in the letter is 15-06-2018 which is tomorrow
> 
> what can i do??
> 
> 
> Please help


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

abin said:


> What s your lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I saw somewhere it is 1st June 2017

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> TODAY i receive the Grant letter
> 
> but i'm worried
> 
> The IED mentioned in the letter is 15-06-2018 which is tomorrow
> 
> what can i do??
> 
> 
> Please help


Please check other attachments for IED waiver letter. It has to be there.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

rahulpop1 said:


> Please check other attachments for IED waiver letter. It has to be there..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I received three mails

2 grants " me & wife "

1 "Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa"


----------



## rahulpop1

Nedsrtark said:


> I received three mails
> 
> 
> 
> 2 grants " me & wife "
> 
> 
> 
> 1 "Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> 
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa"




Notice to GSM is the one.. Can you post the content here after removing sensitive information?
That should be the waiver.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nedsrtark

Dear ****
Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


----------



## rahulpop1

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear ****
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> 
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> 
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> 
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> 
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> 
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> 
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> 
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> 
> entry date.
> 
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> 
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> 
> so would be the breach of this condition.
> 
> Visa Validity Period
> 
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
> 
> about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
> 
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
> 
> notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.



Here it is:

“General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in

breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing

so would be the breach of this condition.”
________________

Congratulations buddy for the grant and waiver.. You have all the time in the world to make your first entry.. 
Don’t go literally..  you have only 5 years..  lol..
Enjoy buddy.. You are the chosen one who got attention of CO in tough times.. It takes lot of blessings now a days for CO to pick your case..
Great time ahead waiting just for you..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nabtex

*Does the letter contain both your name only and your spouse name?*




Nedsrtark said:


> Dear ****
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
> breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
> so would be the breach of this condition.
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
> about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
> notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


----------



## Nedsrtark

nabtex said:


> *does the letter contain both your name only and your spouse name?*


yes Both


----------



## naveenttf

Nedsrtark said:


> I received three mails
> 
> 
> 
> 2 grants " me & wife "
> 
> 
> 
> 1 "Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> 
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa"




Yup that’s the waiver letter, congratulations on your grant and waiver  & all the very best for the next beautiful journey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

can you update the immitracker now that confusion is clear and it's party time 

Congrats. 



Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> TODAY i receive the Grant letter
> 
> but i'm worried
> 
> The IED mentioned in the letter is 15-06-2018 which is tomorrow
> 
> what can i do??
> 
> 
> Please help


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

naveenttf said:


> Yup that’s the waiver letter, congratulations on your grant and waiver  & all the very best for the next beautiful journey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So in this case what will be the new order

Or can he enter any time before 5 yrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

Vineethmarkonda said:


> So in this case what will be the new order
> 
> Or can he enter any time before 5 yrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any time before PR expires , so technically 5 years time.


----------



## debeash

inder28789 said:


> I lodged my visa on 20 Dec 17 as well and got the PR today. Hopefully you'll get before the end of the month. Good luck.
> 
> Inder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Nedsrtark said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> TODAY i receive the Grant letter
> 
> but i'm worried
> 
> The IED mentioned in the letter is 15-06-2018 which is tomorrow
> 
> what can i do??
> 
> 
> Please help


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMoose

This month looks slow. Lets hope next month is better.


----------



## rahulpop1

OldMoose said:


> This month looks slow. Lets hope next month is better.




Hopefully it will after mid July.. 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

Yes.....only very few cases for 189 considered


OldMoose said:


> This month looks slow. Lets hope next month is better.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

Hello friends,

Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
Good luck 

Cheers!

P.S.: Immitracker updated.


----------



## Leve

vivek101 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.S.: Immitracker updated.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## masterblaster81

vivek101 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.S.: Immitracker updated.


congratulation !!! best of luck for the future.... kindly confirm the time... do they give grants any time of the day... ?


----------



## andreyx108b

masterblaster81 said:


> congratulation !!! best of luck for the future.... kindly confirm the time... do they give grants any time of the day... ?


no only at 10.15am. 


Just kidding.  anytime.


----------



## andreyx108b

vivek101 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.S.: Immitracker updated.


Congratulations!


----------



## abin

vivek101 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally the golden email has arrived a few moments back. I wish all the very best to everyone for their respective applications. Timelines are mentioned in my signature as under.
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> P.S.: Immitracker updated.


Congrats...when did you lodge the visa? Couldn't see in signature

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek101

Leve said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you.


----------



## vivek101

masterblaster81 said:


> congratulation !!! best of luck for the future.... kindly confirm the time... do they give grants any time of the day... ?


It was somewhere around 12 in the afternoon (IST).


----------



## vivek101

abin said:


> Congrats...when did you lodge the visa? Couldn't see in signature
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


ANZSCO Code : 261311

ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
PTE: Superior
ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
*Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017*
PCC: 16th Dec 2017
Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
CO contact: N/A
Direct Grant: 19th June 2018
IED: 03 January 2019


----------



## vivek101

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

vivek101 said:


> ANZSCO Code : 261311
> 
> 
> 
> ACS assessment submitted: 07 Sept 2017
> 
> PTE: Superior
> 
> ACS Assesment Outcome: Positive 13th Oct 2017
> 
> EOI Lodged: 13th Nov 2017 - 75 Points
> 
> Invited: 22nd Nov 2017
> 
> *Visa Fee: 14th Dec 2017*
> 
> PCC: 16th Dec 2017
> 
> Medicals: 28th Dec 2017
> 
> Final document upload: 9th Jan 2018
> 
> CO contact: N/A
> 
> Direct Grant: 19th June 2018
> 
> IED: 03 January 2019




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

After 08 months and 05 day .
After 03 CO contact ....
Finally ..... we hv received our family 05 members SC189 Visa Grant on 15th June 2018.
IED 25th August 2018
I pray and wish all of you .
Good luck 
Cheers 🙂


----------



## vinaus1

*Got PR today*

Hi All,

I got my PR today for me,wife and son.though I have submitted for my daughter(3 months old) through Form 1022,i didn't get any update on her visa.I was waiting for HAP ID for her.Do anyone else face this issue.Kindly help me.
----------------
ACS assessment submitted: 20th Aug 2017
EOI Lodged: 6th Oct 2017 - 70 Points
Invited: 18th Oct 2017
Visa Fee: 11th Dec 2017
CO contact: 21st may 2018
Direct Grant: 20th June 2018


----------



## andreyx108b

SMR1 said:


> After 08 months and 05 day .
> After 03 CO contact ....
> Finally ..... we hv received our family 05 members SC189 Visa Grant on 15th June 2018.
> IED 25th August 2018
> I pray and wish all of you .
> Good luck
> Cheers 🙂


Congrats!


----------



## masterblaster81

SMR1 said:


> After 08 months and 05 day .
> After 03 CO contact ....
> Finally ..... we hv received our family 05 members SC189 Visa Grant on 15th June 2018.
> IED 25th August 2018
> I pray and wish all of you .
> Good luck
> Cheers 🙂


Many many congrats !!!! ... may I know what was 3 CO contacts for... 

Regards


----------



## rahulpop1

SMR1 said:


> After 08 months and 05 day .
> After 03 CO contact ....
> Finally ..... we hv received our family 05 members SC189 Visa Grant on 15th June 2018.
> IED 25th August 2018
> I pray and wish all of you .
> Good luck
> Cheers 🙂




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

SMR1 said:


> After 08 months and 05 day .
> After 03 CO contact ....
> Finally ..... we hv received our family 05 members SC189 Visa Grant on 15th June 2018.
> IED 25th August 2018
> I pray and wish all of you .
> Good luck
> Cheers 🙂


Congrats buddy!


----------



## austaspirant

vinaus1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my PR today for me,wife and son.though I have submitted for my daughter(3 months old) through Form 1022,i didn't get any update on her visa.I was waiting for HAP ID for her.Do anyone else face this issue.Kindly help me.
> ----------------
> ACS assessment submitted: 20th Aug 2017
> EOI Lodged: 6th Oct 2017 - 70 Points
> Invited: 18th Oct 2017
> Visa Fee: 11th Dec 2017
> CO contact: 21st may 2018
> Direct Grant: 20th June 2018


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## vinaus1

Thanks.

Is there any way to contact them after recieving the grant for enquiring about my daughter's PR?


----------



## saurabhpluto

Was she not included in the application before the grant. Because if that is not the case I am afraid that you have to initiate the Child visa


vinaus1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is there any way to contact them after recieving the grant for enquiring about my daughter's PR?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SMR1

03 CO contact. .. each time asked for spouse functional proof of English.


----------



## arunwagesh

*Payment info*

Hi friends from India (offshore) applicant,

May I plz know how you have paid the fee for subclass189 ? Via visa/master card? I need to pay $3670+$1800 close to around 2.8Lakhs. Most of the banks here does have upper limit of 2.5L for international transactions and not able to increase it. Any other mode of payment for class 189 ??


----------



## GUNBUN

arunwagesh said:


> Hi friends from India (offshore) applicant,
> 
> May I plz know how you have paid the fee for subclass189 ? Via visa/master card? I need to pay $3670+$1800 close to around 2.8Lakhs. Most of the banks here does have upper limit of 2.5L for international transactions and not able to increase it. Any other mode of payment for class 189 ??


PAYTM,MOBIKWIK,FREECHARGE.....will also not work 

I paid with Forex card (ICICI)....


----------



## vinaus1

saurabhpluto said:


> Was she not included in the application before the grant. Because if that is not the case I am afraid that you have to initiate the Child visa
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I have included the details before th grant through immiaccount.I was waiting for the HAP ID and they just provided the grant for we 3.


----------



## arunwagesh

GUNBUN said:


> PAYTM,MOBIKWIK,FREECHARGE.....will also not work
> 
> I paid with Forex card (ICICI)....



Thanks for reply. So you got a prepaid forex card with ICICI ? Wat it a visa/master? Any idea if they provide if I dont have a account with them ??


----------



## austaspirant

arunwagesh said:


> Thanks for reply. So you got a prepaid forex card with ICICI ? Wat it a visa/master? Any idea if they provide if I dont have a account with them ??


As per my knowledge, you need to have an account with the bank. You can also approach HDFC for the same if you have the account there.


----------



## maulikdoshi82

arunwagesh said:


> Hi friends from India (offshore) applicant,
> 
> May I plz know how you have paid the fee for subclass189 ? Via visa/master card? I need to pay $3670+$1800 close to around 2.8Lakhs. Most of the banks here does have upper limit of 2.5L for international transactions and not able to increase it. Any other mode of payment for class 189 ??


Forex card from any bank. Or create PayPal account.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyZebo

vinaus1 said:


> saurabhpluto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was she not included in the application before the grant. Because if that is not the case I am afraid that you have to initiate the Child visa
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have included the details before th grant through immiaccount.I was waiting for the HAP ID and they just provided the grant for we 3.
Click to expand...

You have to contact them quickly via email and phone call explaining that you had provided her details before grant was sent


----------



## Ismiya

No mostly they will not provide Forex card without visa copy so it's better to go with hdfc credit card and u can increase ur limit by calling bank.


arunwagesh said:


> GUNBUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAYTM,MOBIKWIK,FREECHARGE.....will also not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid with Forex card (ICICI)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply. So you got a prepaid forex card with ICICI ? Wat it a visa/master? Any idea if they provide if I dont have a account with them ??
Click to expand...


----------



## rejo1183

*Received grant*

I am glad to share that I received my grant today. Thanks to all the wonderful folks in this forum for the valuable advice that helped me get to this stage. Wish you all the very best for your applications!!!

Job Code: 261313
EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2017
Invitation : 22 Nov 2017
Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2017
CO contact: 23 May 2018
Replied to CO: 7 Jun 2018
Visa Granted: 21 Jun 2018


----------



## J_Scorpion

rejo1183 said:


> I am glad to share that I received my grant today. Thanks to all the wonderful folks in this forum for the valuable advice that helped me get to this stage. Wish you all the very best for your applications!!!
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2017
> Invitation : 22 Nov 2017
> Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2017
> CO contact: 23 May 2018
> Replied to CO: 7 Jun 2018
> Visa Granted: 21 Jun 2018


Congratulations buddy

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

rejo1183 said:


> I am glad to share that I received my grant today. Thanks to all the wonderful folks in this forum for the valuable advice that helped me get to this stage. Wish you all the very best for your applications!!!
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2017
> Invitation : 22 Nov 2017
> Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2017
> CO contact: 23 May 2018
> Replied to CO: 7 Jun 2018
> Visa Granted: 21 Jun 2018


Congrats. What was CO contact for ?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1986

SMR1 said:


> After 08 months and 05 day .
> After 03 CO contact ....
> Finally ..... we hv received our family 05 members SC189 Visa Grant on 15th June 2018.
> IED 25th August 2018
> I pray and wish all of you .
> Good luck
> Cheers 🙂


IED 25th August 2018 - so you gotta get the entry within 2 months 4 days is it.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rejo1183

*Rejo1183*



GUNBUN said:


> Congrats. What was CO contact for ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


The CO contact was for medical tests (my last one has expired since i had done that for my 457 a year back) and for birth certificate.


----------



## mitali241086

Hi all, 
I am very happy to inform that me and my spouse have received the grant letter today!! 

I am very excited and grateful to all the members of this forum who have constantly provided with informations and support.

I hope everybody receives their grants soon...


----------



## GUNBUN

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> I am very happy to inform that me and my spouse have received the grant letter today!!
> 
> I am very excited and grateful to all the members of this forum who have constantly provided with informations and support.
> 
> I hope everybody receives their grants soon...


Wow congrats. Not a bad day for 189.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## mitali241086

GUNBUN said:


> Wow congrats. Not a bad day for 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Thank you Gunbun...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> I am very happy to inform that me and my spouse have received the grant letter today!!
> 
> I am very excited and grateful to all the members of this forum who have constantly provided with informations and support.
> 
> I hope everybody receives their grants soon...


Congrats. Can you please share your timeline?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> I am very happy to inform that me and my spouse have received the grant letter today!!
> 
> I am very excited and grateful to all the members of this forum who have constantly provided with informations and support.
> 
> I hope everybody receives their grants soon...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

rejo1183 said:


> I am glad to share that I received my grant today. Thanks to all the wonderful folks in this forum for the valuable advice that helped me get to this stage. Wish you all the very best for your applications!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> 
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2017
> 
> Invitation : 22 Nov 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2017
> 
> CO contact: 23 May 2018
> 
> Replied to CO: 7 Jun 2018
> 
> Visa Granted: 21 Jun 2018




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

rejo1183 said:


> I am glad to share that I received my grant today. Thanks to all the wonderful folks in this forum for the valuable advice that helped me get to this stage. Wish you all the very best for your applications!!!
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2017
> Invitation : 22 Nov 2017
> Visa Lodged: 5 Dec 2017
> CO contact: 23 May 2018
> Replied to CO: 7 Jun 2018
> Visa Granted: 21 Jun 2018


Congrats buddy!


----------



## GUNBUN

austaspirant said:


> Congrats buddy! if you won't mind, can you please share what was the CO contact?


He already mentioned there:

The CO contact was for medical tests (my last one has expired since i had done that for my 457 a year back) and for birth certificate.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> I am very happy to inform that me and my spouse have received the grant letter today!!
> 
> I am very excited and grateful to all the members of this forum who have constantly provided with informations and support.
> 
> I hope everybody receives their grants soon...


Congrats Mitali!


----------



## mitali241086

My timeline:

ANZSCO Code : Software Engineer(261313)



EOI Lodged: 11 April, 2017 with 65 Points

Invited: 18th October, 2017

Visa Fee and docs uploaded (without PCC and Medical): 10th December,2017

PCC uploaded:9th March 2018

CO Contact::22 May 2018 asking for Medicals

Medical cleared::28 May 2018

Grant:: 21 june 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeku1

By God's grace we received 189 visa grant today.
My timelines:
ANZSCO: 261111
Points: 80 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Sp: 5, PTE: 20 (5th attempt))
ACS submitted - 7/22/2017
ACS Positive - 08/17/2017
EOI submitted with 65 pts - 09/02/2017
EOI updated wit 80 pts - 11/21/2017
Invite - 11/22/2017
Lodged - 12/14/2017
Medical - 12/27/2017
PCC - 01/08/2018
Grant - 06/23/2018 (Direct)
IED - 01/08/2019


----------



## J_Scorpion

Congratulations! Dibp working on saturday 


sreeku1 said:


> By God's grace we received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261111
> Points: 80 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Sp: 5, PTE: 20 (5th attempt))
> ACS submitted - 7/22/2017
> ACS Positive - 08/17/2017
> EOI submitted with 65 pts - 09/02/2017
> EOI updated wit 80 pts - 11/21/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 12/14/2017
> Medical - 12/27/2017
> PCC - 01/08/2018
> Grant - 06/23/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 01/08/2019


Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

sreeku1 said:


> By God's grace we received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261111
> Points: 80 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Sp: 5, PTE: 20 (5th attempt))
> ACS submitted - 7/22/2017
> ACS Positive - 08/17/2017
> EOI submitted with 65 pts - 09/02/2017
> EOI updated wit 80 pts - 11/21/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 12/14/2017
> Medical - 12/27/2017
> PCC - 01/08/2018
> Grant - 06/23/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 01/08/2019


Yours is exceptional. It's direct.

A hope that fresh cases will be picked up soon.

Congrats to all 3 people who received it today 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

sreeku1 said:


> By God's grace we received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261111
> Points: 80 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Sp: 5, PTE: 20 (5th attempt))
> ACS submitted - 7/22/2017
> ACS Positive - 08/17/2017
> EOI submitted with 65 pts - 09/02/2017
> EOI updated wit 80 pts - 11/21/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 12/14/2017
> Medical - 12/27/2017
> PCC - 01/08/2018
> Grant - 06/23/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 01/08/2019



Congrats mate!


----------



## rahulpop1

sreeku1 said:


> By God's grace we received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261111
> Points: 80 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Sp: 5, PTE: 20 (5th attempt))
> ACS submitted - 7/22/2017
> ACS Positive - 08/17/2017
> EOI submitted with 65 pts - 09/02/2017
> EOI updated wit 80 pts - 11/21/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 12/14/2017
> Medical - 12/27/2017
> PCC - 01/08/2018
> Grant - 06/23/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 01/08/2019




Congratulations..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

sreeku1 said:


> By God's grace we received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261111
> Points: 80 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Sp: 5, PTE: 20 (5th attempt))
> ACS submitted - 7/22/2017
> ACS Positive - 08/17/2017
> EOI submitted with 65 pts - 09/02/2017
> EOI updated wit 80 pts - 11/21/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 12/14/2017
> Medical - 12/27/2017
> PCC - 01/08/2018
> Grant - 06/23/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 01/08/2019




So only 1 month for ied


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto

Sorry for my ignorance. How is lodgement date different from PCC and medicals. I always thought that lodgement means submission of all documents. Can anyone please clarify


sreeku1 said:


> By God's grace we received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261111
> Points: 80 (Age: 25, Edu: 15, Exp: 15, Sp: 5, PTE: 20 (5th attempt))
> ACS submitted - 7/22/2017
> ACS Positive - 08/17/2017
> EOI submitted with 65 pts - 09/02/2017
> EOI updated wit 80 pts - 11/21/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 12/14/2017
> Medical - 12/27/2017
> PCC - 01/08/2018
> Grant - 06/23/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 01/08/2019


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

saurabhpluto said:


> Sorry for my ignorance. How is lodgement date different from PCC and medicals. I always thought that lodgement means submission of all documents. Can anyone please clarify
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Lodgement means payment.

In current scenario, one should pay visa fees on the day he/she receives invite provided passport is ready for all migrating members.

Later you can attach all docs.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## maulikdoshi82

Errr, he has got more than 1 year & 1 month for IED. It's in Aug 2019. 



Vineethmarkonda said:


> So only 1 month for ied
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Errr, he has got more than 1 year & 1 month for IED. It's in Aug 2019.


He is using the American date system

His IED is jan 19

Cheers


----------



## maulikdoshi82

newbienz said:


> He is using the American date system
> 
> His IED is jan 19
> 
> Cheers


Damn. Missed it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

maulikdoshi82 said:


> Damn. Missed it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No harm done unless the applicant misreads the dates himself and arrives in Aug 19

Cheers


----------



## shekar.ym

mitali241086 said:


> Hi all,
> I am very happy to inform that me and my spouse have received the grant letter today!!
> 
> I am very excited and grateful to all the members of this forum who have constantly provided with informations and support.
> 
> I hope everybody receives their grants soon...


congrats bro...and good luck


----------



## sreeku1

Vineethmarkonda said:


> So only 1 month for ied
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope IED is in Jan 8, 2019, so I have more than 6 months


----------



## vamshi7777

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


----------



## abin

vamshi7777 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
> PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
> Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
> EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
> NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
> Visa applied: 31st October 2017
> All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
> Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
> Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


 this is 189 forum....But anyways congrats...best wishes

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vamshi7777

yes..but once you get invitation ..its all the same process afterwards


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

sreeku1 said:


> Nope IED is in Jan 8, 2019, so I have more than 6 months




Congrats sreeku


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adimulamg

Dear friends,

My agent applied for 189 and 190 NSW with 65 and 70 points on May 2017 for 261313 but till now no invitation to apply but how come you got invitation for 190 when you applied in September month. I’m bit worried, does my Agent cheating? Please seniors, give some inputs or thoughts on my application, many thanks in advance.



vamshi7777 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
> PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts
> Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
> EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
> NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
> Visa applied: 31st October 2017
> All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
> Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
> Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


----------



## tarunluthra

LadyZebo said:


> You have to contact them quickly via email and phone call explaining that you had provided her details before grant was sent


I am into same situation and i have sent an email and lodged a complaint as well for this. I called them to confirm whether they have received my email, but they have their standard reply. Not sure what is the next step except for wait....


----------



## NB

adimulamg said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> My agent applied for 189 and 190 NSW with 65 and 70 points on May 2017 for 261313 but till now no invitation to apply but how come you got invitation for 190 when you applied in September month. I’m bit worried, does my Agent cheating? Please seniors, give some inputs or thoughts on my application, many thanks in advance.


190 invites are not on first come first served

It’s absolutely at the discretion of the state whom to invite
They can invite someone with 55 points who applied yesterday and not invite someone with 80 points who is waiting for a year in the same category 

So don’t doubt your agent only because of this

Cheers


----------



## Kingslayer405

Hi professionals, I have a question here please.
I got invited on 20th June 2018 with 5 points claimed by my partner. Both our current visas will end in August 2018. We may not get pr by August, I understand that I could apply for a bridging visa, but could my partner also apply for that bridging visa without leaving Australia please?
Thank you!


----------



## NB

Kingslayer405 said:


> Hi professionals, I have a question here please.
> I got invited on 20th June 2018 with 5 points claimed by my partner. Both our current visas will end in August 2018. We may not get pr by August, I understand that I could apply for a bridging visa, but could my partner also apply for that bridging visa without leaving Australia please?
> Thank you!


Please don’t post the same question in multiple threads 

Cheers


----------



## Kingslayer405

newbienz said:


> Please don’t post the same question in multiple threads
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I won't next time and thanks


----------



## adimulamg

Thanks a lot for the reply. Can help to assist how long it’s going to take to get an invite for 189 with 65 points launched May 2017?



newbienz said:


> adimulamg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> My agent applied for 189 and 190 NSW with 65 and 70 points on May 2017 for 261313 but till now no invitation to apply but how come you got invitation for 190 when you applied in September month. I’m bit worried, does my Agent cheating? Please seniors, give some inputs or thoughts on my application, many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 190 invites are not on first come first served
> 
> It’s absolutely at the discretion of the state whom to invite
> They can invite someone with 55 points who applied yesterday and not invite someone with 80 points who is waiting for a year in the same category
> 
> So don’t doubt your agent only because of this
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## J_Scorpion

Can members also tell about their position in queue on immitracker when they got the grant.

Can position in queue provide tentative idea of grant date.

Please suggest.

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

J_Scorpion said:


> Can members also tell about their position in queue on immitracker when they got the grant.
> 
> Can position in queue provide tentative idea of grant date.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


Off late DHA has been giving the grants in a very random way. It also depends on how good are the documents submitted. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinaus1

LadyZebo said:


> You have to contact them quickly via email and phone call explaining that you had provided her details before grant was sent


Do we have any contact number to contact them?


----------



## NB

vinaus1 said:


> Do we have any contact number to contact them?


Here you go

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).

Try calling up at exactly 9 AM
The queue will be much shorter

Cheers


----------



## gaps.jaini

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> Clients calling from overseas
> The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).
> 
> Try calling up at exactly 9 AM
> The queue will be much shorter
> 
> Cheers


I would also suggest to opt for callback. You will hear an option to choose if you want them to call you. In my case, they took double the time than they said but it was better than just holding the phone for hours.


----------



## gaps.jaini

Any idea if updating your lodged application for address or employment will push your application behind in the queue? 

Thanks.


----------



## missionaus18

By God's grace me and my wife received 189 visa grant today.
My timelines:

ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 70
ACS Positive - 09/16/2017
EOI submitted with 70 pts - 10/30/2017
Invite - 11/22/2017
Lodged - 01/14/2018
Medical - 12/20/2017
PCC - 12/22/2017
Grant - 06/28/2018 (Direct)
IED - 12/21/2018

Thanks everyone for providing their valuable suggestions which really helped us to get this PR


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gaps.jaini said:


> I would also suggest to opt for callback. You will hear an option to choose if you want them to call you. In my case, they took double the time than they said but it was better than just holding the phone for hours.


You may have got the callback as you were in Australia 

I really doubt they would call back overseas.
Best recheck before opting for it

Cheers


----------



## Amey

Dear fellows, 
I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


----------



## austaspirant

missionaus18 said:


> By God's grace me and my wife received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70
> ACS Positive - 09/16/2017
> EOI submitted with 70 pts - 10/30/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 01/14/2018
> Medical - 12/20/2017
> PCC - 12/22/2017
> Grant - 06/28/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 12/21/2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for providing their valuable suggestions which really helped us to get this PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!


----------



## shekar.ym

missionaus18 said:


> By God's grace me and my wife received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70
> ACS Positive - 09/16/2017
> EOI submitted with 70 pts - 10/30/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 01/14/2018
> Medical - 12/20/2017
> PCC - 12/22/2017
> Grant - 06/28/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 12/21/2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for providing their valuable suggestions which really helped us to get this PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


congrats and good luck


----------



## shekar.ym

Amey said:


> Dear fellows,
> I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


as per my understanding..if you have already received an invite you are good..if not, then with 60 points you can expect an invitation with new changes in place


----------



## sebastian009

Hey guys I have just received my first CO contact asking for Form 80. Why do you think they have asked me for this even though I have provided them all the info by submitting all my file copies? Also, how long does it it take to get a grant once I submit the form?

Thanks heaps,
Seb


----------



## sawtinnmaung

sebastian009 said:


> Hey guys I have just received my first CO contact asking for Form 80. Why do you think they have asked me for this even though I have provided them all the info by submitting all my file copies? Also, how long does it it take to get a grant once I submit the form?
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> Seb


Form 80 is generally required for primary applicant as well as secondary applicants who are 18 years old and above.

CO will normally read the case again after 28 days of their contact. 

All the best!!!


----------



## SunV

sebastian009 said:


> Hey guys I have just received my first CO contact asking for Form 80. Why do you think they have asked me for this even though I have provided them all the info by submitting all my file copies? Also, how long does it it take to get a grant once I submit the form?
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> Seb


Is anyone from DIBP interested to answer this query. 


There are N number of reasons:
1. file corrupted.
2. updated under wrong category
3. Not signed.
4. Information missing

and so on.

*Just upload the form again and inform the CO. *

I am waiting for someone will reply with exact reason it means either he/she is from DIBP or have access to this data. Don't waste your and our precious time in finding this answer.


----------



## sebastian009

Thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## debeash

missionaus18 said:


> By God's grace me and my wife received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70
> ACS Positive - 09/16/2017
> EOI submitted with 70 pts - 10/30/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 01/14/2018
> Medical - 12/20/2017
> PCC - 12/22/2017
> Grant - 06/28/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 12/21/2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for providing their valuable suggestions which really helped us to get this PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## midhun1989

Hi All,

After a waiting period of nearly 6 months, me and my wife got PR yesterday.

Occupation : Software Engineer
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 75
ACS Positive - 18/10/2017
EOI submitted with 75 pts - 16/01/2018
Invite - 17/01/2018
Lodged - 20/01/2018
Medical - 30/01/2018
Grant - 27/06/2018 (Direct)
Onshore.

Thank you everyone for helping and guiding us to address all our queries.This was really a helpful thread.

Thanks
Midhun


----------



## debeash

midhun1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a waiting period of nearly 6 months, me and my wife got PR yesterday.
> 
> Occupation : Software Engineer
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 75
> ACS Positive - 18/10/2017
> EOI submitted with 75 pts - 16/01/2018
> Invite - 17/01/2018
> Lodged - 20/01/2018
> Medical - 30/01/2018
> Grant - 27/06/2018 (Direct)
> Onshore.
> 
> Thank you everyone for helping and guiding us to address all our queries.This was really a helpful thread.
> 
> Thanks
> Midhun


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## QozeemAdeniyi

I have observed the “Estimated Processing Time” has disappeared on my Immi Account. Is this general to all? Or just me?


----------



## rahulpop1

QozeemAdeniyi said:


> I have observed the “Estimated Processing Time” has disappeared on my Immi Account. Is this general to all? Or just me?




It’s common during maintenance. It will comeback soon..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## QozeemAdeniyi

Ok thanks.


----------



## GUNBUN

rahulpop1 said:


> It’s common during maintenance. It will comeback soon..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Processing time is now available.

8 to 9 months 

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

GUNBUN said:


> Processing time is now available.
> 
> 8 to 9 months
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk




Yo!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziad Sal

Hi,

I just got any email from my Agent as follows:

Dear Client

This email is to notify you that department of Home Affairs has made changes in points test pass mark for subclass 489, 189 and 190 visas. The point tests mark will increase to 65 points from 1st July 2018. Therefore the applications that had 60 points for 189 will be invalid from now.

Also please note that the ACT 190 nomination program remains closed for overseas applicants until further notice.

Is this true, and how It will affect the process of 189 and 190 visas,
I think it is almost official now, no one will be accepted if not 20 points in English test


----------



## andreyx108b

missionaus18 said:


> By God's grace me and my wife received 189 visa grant today.
> My timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70
> ACS Positive - 09/16/2017
> EOI submitted with 70 pts - 10/30/2017
> Invite - 11/22/2017
> Lodged - 01/14/2018
> Medical - 12/20/2017
> PCC - 12/22/2017
> Grant - 06/28/2018 (Direct)
> IED - 12/21/2018
> 
> Thanks everyone for providing their valuable suggestions which really helped us to get this PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Congrats mate!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voodoo

It seems true!

General Skilled Migration minimum points score increasing


----------



## Shag

bad news


----------



## andreyx108b

voodoo said:


> It seems true!
> 
> General Skilled Migration minimum points score increasing




Who said its not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Scorpion

One grant reported on immitracker ☺

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

For which lodgement day?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## voodoo

Got the Grant notification emails (4 people in total) on 18 June!  

The initial entry date is 13Sep18 which I had expected, this is almost 1 year from the visa lodgement date.

Now spending time for ticket booking but it seems August is the peak season for Dubai-Australia route ... Sorry, I couldn't post it earlier as I had forgetten my password and also, few things had to be sorted out.

Thanks to all everyone who is active and good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## abin

voodoo said:


> Got the Grant notification emails (4 people in total) on 18 June!
> 
> The initial entry date is 13Sep18 which I had expected, this is almost 1 year from the visa lodgement date.
> 
> Now spending time for ticket booking but it seems August is the peak season for Dubai-Australia route ... Sorry, I couldn't post it earlier as I had forgetten my password and also, few things had to be sorted out.
> 
> Thanks to all everyone who is active and good luck to all who are waiting!


Congrats...Your timeline please

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

voodoo said:


> Got the Grant notification emails (4 people in total) on 18 June!
> 
> The initial entry date is 13Sep18 which I had expected, this is almost 1 year from the visa lodgement date.
> 
> Now spending time for ticket booking but it seems August is the peak season for Dubai-Australia route ... Sorry, I couldn't post it earlier as I had forgetten my password and also, few things had to be sorted out.
> 
> Thanks to all everyone who is active and good luck to all who are waiting!


Congrats buddy! Could you please share what were the 2 co contacts?


----------



## Duncanwl1991

*New To Forum - Timeline!*

Hey Everyone!

Just joined to add to the info in case it can help anyone.
And if anyone is in the same boat as me, can help cast some light!

All my Info is as follows:

*ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
*EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
*Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018

*VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018

*VISA Application Lodged included:*
Medical - Grade A
PTE English Test - Superior
Form 80
Form 1221
AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
Positive Skills Assessment

I have had the above submitted now for 2 Months 2 Weeks.

I noticed the processing times have been set at 8 - 9 Months now.

Any information on likely CO Contact/Grant Dates with current trends would be great.

Thanks
And all the best to everyone! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just joined to add to the info in case it can help anyone.
> And if anyone is in the same boat as me, can help cast some light!
> 
> All my Info is as follows:
> 
> *ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> *EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
> *Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged included:*
> Medical - Grade A
> PTE English Test - Superior
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
> All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
> Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
> Positive Skills Assessment
> 
> I have had the above submitted now for 2 Months 2 Weeks.
> 
> I noticed the processing times have been set at 8 - 9 Months now.
> 
> Any information on likely CO Contact/Grant Dates with current trends would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> And all the best to everyone! :fingerscrossed:


You can check the tracker for rough estimate, but it takes 4-5 months now on average.


----------



## Duncanwl1991

andreyx108b said:


> You can check the tracker for rough estimate, but it takes 4-5 months now on average.


Hey Andrey!

I joined the ImmiTracker a month or so ago for some rough ideas.

So im keeping an eye no both.

4-5 Months Average - Isnt too bad!
Would be a great Christmas Present i suppose.

Thanks
Duncan


----------



## voodoo

CO1 : The officer had asked for two things
1) Tax Returns (UAE has no Tax returns - so I submitted payslips and contract agreement mentionining that it's Tax Free.
2) Assigned a new HAP ID only to me - where I had already done the same tests and submitted Medicals. I politely explained the situation and submitted medical assessment and emedical screenshot.

CO2 - My PCCs (UAE & Pak) were initiated in March 2017 and they got expired in March 2018 , CO asked in May to submit new PCCs.

Timeline: (available in signature aswell)
EOI Revised: 28Aug17 with 70 Points
EOI Invite: 6Sep17
Med: 17Sep17
Visa Lodge: 18Sep17
CO Contact1: 30Oct17 - Reply 30Oct17
CO Contact2: 2May18 - Reply 24May18
Grant: 18Jun18
IED: 13Sep18


----------



## yeahboo

This section of this forum has been very helpful to e. The positive aura of most of the replies made the wait bearable. I've been lurking for a while just reading on other's stories. Anyway, I just want to post and share our story and timeline. I started June 2017 with ACS, and gathering docs. I finally submitted an EOI some time September 2017 at 65 points. My wife and I decided I should take another exam to get superior score. I told here I will try PTE instead of IELTS since the reason I "think" I got a low score on IELTS in the writing part is because I am not used to writing with a pen now. haha. Anyway, I retook the exam December and bumped up our points to 75.

*IELTS:* L - 8.5, R - 9.0, W - 7.0, S - 8.0, Overall - 8.0
*Initial EOI Points:* 65
*Retake English to get Superior*: December 13, 2017
*PTE: *L - 90, R - 86, W - 90, S - 90, Overall - 90
*EOI Invite:* January 2, 2018
*Points: * 75
*Visa Lodge:* January 15, 2018
*Medical Exam:* January 26, 2018
*Medical Exam Results:* January 30, 2018
*Visa Grant:* June 27, 2018


----------



## austaspirant

voodoo said:


> CO1 : The officer had asked for two things
> 1) Tax Returns (UAE has no Tax returns - so I submitted payslips and contract agreement mentionining that it's Tax Free.
> 2) Assigned a new HAP ID only to me - where I had already done the same tests and submitted Medicals. I politely explained the situation and submitted medical assessment and emedical screenshot.
> 
> CO2 - My PCCs (UAE & Pak) were initiated in March 2017 and they got expired in March 2018 , CO asked in May to submit new PCCs.
> 
> Timeline: (available in signature aswell)
> EOI Revised: 28Aug17 with 70 Points
> EOI Invite: 6Sep17
> Med: 17Sep17
> Visa Lodge: 18Sep17
> CO Contact1: 30Oct17 - Reply 30Oct17
> CO Contact2: 2May18 - Reply 24May18
> Grant: 18Jun18
> IED: 13Sep18


Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## rakeshkkurien

Can anyone please guide me to the forum for queries regarding post grant


----------



## SunV

rakeshkkurien said:


> Can anyone please guide me to the forum for queries regarding post grant



Read this very interesting post (Grant Came what next....):

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html

and ask your queries


----------



## rakeshkkurien

SunV said:


> rakeshkkurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please guide me to the forum for queries regarding post grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this very interesting post (Grant Came what next....):
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective.html
> 
> and ask your queries
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot


----------



## priyasanuel

Duncanwl1991 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just joined to add to the info in case it can help anyone.
> And if anyone is in the same boat as me, can help cast some light!
> 
> All my Info is as follows:
> 
> *ANZSCO CODE* - 31221 Civil Engineering Draftsman
> *EOI Lodged* - 04/12/2017
> *Invitation Received* - 04/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged* - 20/04/2018
> 
> *VISA Application Lodged included:*
> Medical - Grade A
> PTE English Test - Superior
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> AU & UK Police Checks & Character Refs etc
> All previous Work Contracts/Payslips/Work Examples and Statement Letters
> Drivers Licence/Passports/Birth Certs
> Positive Skills Assessment
> 
> I have had the above submitted now for 2 Months 2 Weeks.
> 
> I noticed the processing times have been set at 8 - 9 Months now.
> 
> Any information on likely CO Contact/Grant Dates with current trends would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> And all the best to everyone! :fingerscrossed:


Can you please share your point break down?


----------



## Nitin1243

Hi guys, it has been 9+ months, their is no update in my case,status still shows received, no CO contact but they have done EV in the month of Jan 18.I applied through an agent, Can we write a mail to DHA/DIBP to know where our case is stuck? if yes, on which email address.


----------



## abin

Yes you need to write a mailnto them. Mail id is their in the site. Check it out.


Nitin1243 said:


> Hi guys, it has been 9+ months, their is no update in my case,status still shows received, no CO contact but they have done EV in the month of Jan 18.I applied through an agent, Can we write a mail to DHA/DIBP to know where our case is stuck? if yes, on which email address.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

Nitin1243 said:


> Hi guys, it has been 9+ months, their is no update in my case,status still shows received, no CO contact but they have done EV in the month of Jan 18.I applied through an agent, Can we write a mail to DHA/DIBP to know where our case is stuck? if yes, on which email address.


Hi Nitin, I am also in the same boat. 10+ months and status is still Received. Good that you at least know that EV is done for you. I don't know what's happening with my application. 

I called them but helpdesk guy had the standard response - 'applications are taking time to process (without giving any reason) and he will leave a note to CO on my application (as if a CO has been assigned).

He also asked me to write an email to [email protected] and he assured that the mails get read. I sent an email on 21st May and I haven't received any response from them. Just an auto reply after I sent the email. I didn't know that the helpdesk guy was referring to this response when he said - *mails do get read*. Lol

By the way, what's your code? Mine is 261312 and other details are in my signature. All the best, thanks.


----------



## NB

gaps.jaini said:


> Hi Nitin, I am also in the same boat. 10+ months and status is still Received. Good that you at least know that EV is done for you. I don't know what's happening with my application.
> 
> I called them but helpdesk guy had the standard response - 'applications are taking time to process (without giving any reason) and he will leave a note to CO on my application (as if a CO has been assigned).
> 
> He also asked me to write an email to [email protected] and he assured that the mails get read. I sent an email on 21st May and I haven't received any response from them. Just an auto reply after I sent the email. I didn't know that the helpdesk guy was referring to this response when he said - *mails do get read*. Lol
> 
> By the way, what's your code? Mine is 261312 and other details are in my signature. All the best, thanks.


Really curious case 

You are on shore and yet this inordinate delay

Cheers


----------



## yuwee92

hello guys, i got my invitation in april 2018, and is still expecting CO contact or grant. How long do you think i will have to wait ? Nominated occupation is chemical engineering 233111, with with 70 points


----------



## Nitin1243

Hi Jaini, my code is 233512. when did you call them? within in processing time frame or on completion. my processing time indicates 8-9 months. i guess your's will also be indicating the same. it would be worth calling them know. since you are onshore why dont you call them again,if u succeed i will follow your footsteps.All the best, thanks


----------



## Amey

yuwee92 said:


> hello guys, i got my invitation in april 2018, and is still expecting CO contact or grant. How long do you think i will have to wait ? Nominated occupation is chemical engineering 233111, with with 70 points


When you applied your visa application?


----------



## masterblaster81

Nitin1243 said:


> Hi guys, it has been 9+ months, their is no update in my case,status still shows received, no CO contact but they have done EV in the month of Jan 18.I applied through an agent, Can we write a mail to DHA/DIBP to know where our case is stuck? if yes, on which email address.


Hi, 

just complete 9 months yesterday and email them to know what is going on further. same with me they have don EV in April 2018 and after that... silent. 


Regards


----------



## haspy123

Nitin1243 said:


> Hi guys, it has been 9+ months, their is no update in my case,status still shows received, no CO contact but they have done EV in the month of Jan 18.I applied through an agent, Can we write a mail to DHA/DIBP to know where our case is stuck? if yes, on which email address.


My code is also 233512 and it has been more than 9 months since I lodged my visa. We r on same boat. My physical employment verification was done in April 2018.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

masterblaster81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> just complete 9 months yesterday and email them to know what is going on further. same with me they have don EV in April 2018 and after that... silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




How do you know they did ev
Did they call someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Vineethmarkonda said:


> How do you know they did ev
> Did they call someone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
came to know from HR , they received call to which they replied via email 

Regards


----------



## gaps.jaini

Nitin1243 said:


> Hi Jaini, my code is 233512. when did you call them? within in processing time frame or on completion. my processing time indicates 8-9 months. i guess your's will also be indicating the same. it would be worth calling them know. since you are onshore why dont you call them again,if u succeed i will follow your footsteps.All the best, thanks


Hi Nitin,

I called them after may application completed 9 months. Yes, mine also shows 8-9 months only. I already called them and sent email twice. I believe, there is no point of calling and emailing them. 

In my opinion, they need to improve their process. Not because my application is not getting processed but because an applicant deserves to know what's the status such as In Progress, Verification in Progress, Further Verification in Progress, Verification Completed, Almost Finalized  etc.


----------



## abin

Not sure why 189 visa grant.is being delayed so much where as 190 grants have been.pouring.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abin said:


> Not sure why 189 visa grant.is being delayed so much where as 190 grants have been.pouring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The line in which you are standing always seems to move the slowest

A few days back a member in 190 was complaining the other way round

The grants most likely are released in batches and hence this perception 

Cheers


----------



## abin

newbienz said:


> The line in which you are standing always seems to move the slowest
> 
> A few days back a member in 190 was complaining the other way round
> 
> The grants most likely are released in batches and hence this perception
> 
> Cheers


Don't know if they are delaying because they send it in batch....but I know guys who have been waiting.for more than 9 months and yet to receive a single CO contact. DIBP needs to expedite the process and be transparent about the same.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankappu1986

Any idea what would be the waiting chances for ICT Support Engineer 263212 for this financial year 2018-19

EOI - NSW
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
State Nomination : 5 points

Total: 70 Points

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.


----------



## jazz25

newbienz said:


> The line in which you are standing always seems to move the slowest
> 
> A few days back a member in 190 was complaining the other way round
> 
> The grants most likely are released in batches and hence this perception
> 
> Cheers


Good to see you helping out folks even after so many month since your grant :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b

abin said:


> Don't know if they are delaying because they send it in batch....but I know guys who have been waiting.for more than 9 months and yet to receive a single CO contact. DIBP needs to expedite the process and be transparent about the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




There are no batches, there is a pattern and individual factors. Overall average, applicable to most is roughly 120-150 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Shankappu1986 said:


> Any idea what would be the waiting chances for ICT Support Engineer 263212 for this financial year 2018-19
> 
> EOI - NSW
> Age : 30 points
> Education : 15 points
> Work Experience : 10 points
> PTE : 10 points
> State Nomination : 5 points
> 
> Total: 70 Points
> 
> I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.


Please use the correct thread






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

abin said:


> Not sure why 189 visa grant.is being delayed so much where as 190 grants have been.pouring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Sc189/190 is roughly the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

yuwee92 said:


> hello guys, i got my invitation in april 2018, and is still expecting CO contact or grant. How long do you think i will have to wait ? Nominated occupation is chemical engineering 233111, with with 70 points




It is within standard timeframes... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rakeshkkurien said:


> Can anyone please guide me to the forum for queries regarding post grant




Better to join whatsapp group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaikap

andreyx108b said:


> Better to join whatsapp group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May you please point me to the relevant whatsapp groups!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leve

Is there anyone on here lodged Dec 17 (with a straight forward case) still waiting? No co contact, no grant.


----------



## GUNBUN

Leve said:


> Is there anyone on here lodged Dec 17 (with a straight forward case) still waiting? No co contact, no grant.


Hi Leve,

Immitracker shows 20% case in Lodged stage.

I know a case from 5th Jan & 8th Jan lodged, no experience points claimed & they have been just allocated CO. On the other hand many people from Jan & few from Feb also have received their grant.

It is their habit to pick a new month without finishing previous month.

Although I am a 5th Jan case but I am receiving treatment like Dec-17 case. LOL.


----------



## Leve

GUNBUN said:


> Leve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone on here lodged Dec 17 (with a straight forward case) still waiting? No co contact, no grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Leve,
> 
> Immitracker shows 20% case in Lodged stage.
> 
> I know a case from 5th Jan & 8th Jan lodged, no experience points claimed & they have been just allocated CO. On the other hand many people from Jan & few from Feb also have received their grant.
> 
> It is their habit to pick a new month without finishing previous month.
> 
> Although I am a 5th Jan case but I am receiving treatment like Dec-17 case. LOL.
Click to expand...

Thanks Gunbun!

I’ve been staying away from the forum a bit as I can’t face seeing all the grants... happy as I am for those with grants, they’re all lodged after mine so I’m frustrated for me. 
Sorry you’re in the same situation.
Hopefully we’ll both hear good news soon.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

abin said:


> Not sure why 189 visa grant.is being delayed so much where as 190 grants have been.pouring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


190 grants are prioritised over 189 too, which may be a factor 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## Piyushtomar

Hello seniors!
Can anyone tell me how to find if a university in india is recognized by the ACS?
I want to check for Amity University and Annamalai university.
Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini

I called them again as my application completed 11 months yesterday in Received status. Response was still the same - they don't have any information and application is still under assessment. He left a note on my request in my application that 'applicant called and inquired about status'. That's all he could do from his end.

Thought of sharing here.


----------



## gaps.jaini

I called them again as my application completed 11 months yesterday in Received status. Response was still the same - they don't have any information and application is still under assessment. He left a note on my request in my application that 'applicant called and inquired about status'. That's all he could do from his end.

Thought of sharing here.


----------



## GUNBUN

Leve said:


> Thanks Gunbun!
> 
> I’ve been staying away from the forum a bit as I can’t face seeing all the grants... happy as I am for those with grants, they’re all lodged after mine so I’m frustrated for me.
> Sorry you’re in the same situation.
> Hopefully we’ll both hear good news soon.


Congratulations Leve on your grant !!

I have seen almost a dozen of people on this forum to whom I have replied & subsequently they received grants in 1-2 days.

It seems I have tendency to take away badluck from others lives. LOL.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaps.jaini said:


> I called them again as my application completed 11 months yesterday in Received status. Response was still the same - they don't have any information and application is still under assessment. He left a note on my request in my application that 'applicant called and inquired about status'. That's all he could do from his end.
> 
> Thought of sharing here.


They won't provide any status. You have to wait until the decision is made.


----------



## rahulpop1

I can see Feb 14 and Feb 18 grants for Indians today on immitracker..
Fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Leve said:


> Thanks Gunbun!
> 
> I’ve been staying away from the forum a bit as I can’t face seeing all the grants... happy as I am for those with grants, they’re all lodged after mine so I’m frustrated for me.
> Sorry you’re in the same situation.
> Hopefully we’ll both hear good news soon.


Congrats mate!


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulpop1 said:


> I can see Feb 14 and Feb 18 grants for Indians today on immitracker..
> Fingers crossed.. 🤞🏼
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Honestly, they should pick-up the pace, and get to previously standard processing time of 3-5 months... when average was about 100 days.


----------



## Leve

Hello all,

Just letting you know we got the amazing news this morning that our visa has been granted!!

Family of 2 adults 2 kids

EOI invite: 10/12/17
Visa submission: 16/12/17
Visa grant: 10/7/18

Direct grant. Anzco code 221111. No employment verification.

IED: 28/12/18

Immi tracker already updated.

Thanks for all your help and support.

Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## osamapervez

Got a NJL today after months of wait. Can anybody help me out how should i respond them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

osamapervez said:


> Got a NJL today after months of wait. Can anybody help me out how should i respond them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mate, Sorry to hear that but people got visa after NJL so dont get disheartened.

Can you write the exact content of NJL so others can help you out with their suggestions.


----------



## jebinson

What was the NJL about?


osamapervez said:


> Got a NJL today after months of wait. Can anybody help me out how should i respond them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

My company doesnt have an internet presence they werent able to find any of them. Secondly the numbers which they called for EV were closed however they were able to call my ceo via his cell number. The HR person left his job and when it was inquired by my ceo he denied any such person currently working in the company. Secondly they need proofs that my company exists.

They also said despite extensive internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer. 

Can anybody help me out how should i respond them with what docs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant

osamapervez said:


> My company doesnt have an internet presence they werent able to find any of them. Secondly the numbers which they called for EV were closed however they were able to call my ceo via his cell number. The HR person left his job and when it was inquired by my ceo he denied any such person currently working in the company. Secondly they need proofs that my company exists.
> 
> They also said despite extensive internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer.
> 
> Can anybody help me out how should i respond them with what docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh, I think you should discuss with MARA agent!


----------



## NB

osamapervez said:


> My company doesnt have an internet presence they werent able to find any of them. Secondly the numbers which they called for EV were closed however they were able to call my ceo via his cell number. The HR person left his job and when it was inquired by my ceo he denied any such person currently working in the company. Secondly they need proofs that my company exists.
> 
> They also said despite extensive internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer.
> 
> Can anybody help me out how should i respond them with what docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will need more then usual co operation from the company 
To what extent is the CEO ready to do that ?

Can you get the tax returns filed by the company, to show that that the company exists along with the trade license and any other license required in Pakistan to run a business ?

What evidence can you get to prove that the the HR actually worked in the company when he issued the certificate?

Cheers


----------



## osamapervez

newbienz said:


> You will need more then usual co operation from the company
> 
> To what extent is the CEO ready to do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get the tax returns filed by the company, to show that that the company exists along with the trade license and any other license required in Pakistan to run a business ?
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence can you get to prove that the the HR actually worked in the company when he issued the certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




I ll ask the ceo if he can provide those docs. 
For the HR thing i can ask for his resignation document. Would that work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

osamapervez said:


> My company doesnt have an internet presence they werent able to find any of them. Secondly the numbers which they called for EV were closed however they were able to call my ceo via his cell number. The HR person left his job and when it was inquired by my ceo he denied any such person currently working in the company. Secondly they need proofs that my company exists.
> 
> They also said despite extensive internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer.
> 
> Can anybody help me out how should i respond them with what docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does your company have a landline? Address that is detectable on Google Maps? A company registration number? If the CO is struggling to find that your company exists then as an employee that's a very easy thing to prove. Do you have company email addresses? company emails? news letters? Any communication to prove you are a genuine employee? General daily operational activity related to your role?


----------



## masterblaster81

osamapervez said:


> My company doesnt have an internet presence they werent able to find any of them. Secondly the numbers which they called for EV were closed however they were able to call my ceo via his cell number. The HR person left his job and when it was inquired by my ceo he denied any such person currently working in the company. Secondly they need proofs that my company exists.
> 
> They also said despite extensive internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer.
> 
> Can anybody help me out how should i respond them with what docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



_They also said despite extensive* internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer.*_

This statement is worrying. They are searching people on internet to be genuine , very strange.


----------



## osamapervez

Sd1982 said:


> Does your company have a landline? Address that is detectable on Google Maps? A company registration number? If the CO is struggling to find that your company exists then as an employee that's a very easy thing to prove. Do you have company email addresses? company emails? news letters? Any communication to prove you are a genuine employee? General daily operational activity related to your role?




Well yes i do have them. 
How should i draft a NJL response. Just attach those documents and reply to the email ? Any format 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamapervez

Relating to NJL can i also ask my employer to mail them with my immi reference number and file number. Will that work as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

osamapervez said:


> I ll ask the ceo if he can provide those docs.
> For the HR thing i can ask for his resignation document. Would that work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Resignation document may not carry much weight
It has to be a service certificate or something similar

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK

masterblaster81 said:


> _They also said despite extensive* internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer.*_
> 
> This statement is worrying. They are searching people on internet to be genuine , very strange.


Yes they do. Especially Linkedin and Facebook!


----------



## masterblaster81

BulletAK said:


> Yes they do. Especially Linkedin and Facebook!


well i don't have linkedin profile and my Facebook profile doen't have my occupation details... could this be the reason for delay... I have waiting for my outcome over 9 months. they did Employment verification in April...


----------



## NB

masterblaster81 said:


> _They also said despite extensive* internet searches none of my internet profile was found to be having information related to my employer.*_
> 
> This statement is worrying. They are searching people on internet to be genuine , very strange.


As long as an applicant has not fibbed either in the application or on the social websites, he has nothing to worry

Let the CO verify and satisfy himself.
After all you have submitted that information voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK

masterblaster81 said:


> well i don't have linkedin profile and my Facebook profile doen't have my occupation details... could this be the reason for delay... I have waiting for my outcome over 9 months. they did Employment verification in April...


Yes, that could be a reason.

Actually CO has unable to find any of the clues to see if you have actually worked for them. They need evidences to support your application / points claim and for that they do every possible research.


----------



## masterblaster81

BulletAK said:


> Yes, that could be a reason.
> 
> Actually CO has unable to find any of the clues to see if you have actually worked for them. They need evidences to support your application / points claim and for that they do every possible research.


well i submitted, payslip , bank statment, tax return, I was verified on the phone and by email from our HR... and if still they are searching me over internet ...i think they have lost their minds  

Regards


----------



## BulletAK

masterblaster81 said:


> well i submitted, payslip , bank statment, tax return, I was verified on the phone and by email from our HR... and if still they are searching me over internet ...i think they have lost their minds
> 
> Regards


This what you have provided them. They need 3rd party evidences to verify the authenticity of what you have provided. Like you are shocked, who else thinks that they might even search you on social media because no one lies on a public forum / social media to whom you share your profile with and it cant be wrong as we are connected to our own friends and family!


----------



## masterblaster81

BulletAK said:


> This what you have provided them. They need 3rd party evidences to verify the authenticity of what you have provided. Like you are shocked, who else thinks that they might even search you on social media because no one lies on a public forum / social media to whom you share your profile with and it cant be wrong as we are connected to our own friends and family!


salary deposit in bank account is 3rd party evidence. 
Tax return is 3rd party evidence. 
Tax paid challan with CPR # are 3rd party evidence. 

still they want me to be visible on social media ... makes no sense to me...


----------



## BulletAK

masterblaster81 said:


> salary deposit in bank account is 3rd party evidence.
> Tax return is 3rd party evidence.
> Tax paid challan with CPR # are 3rd party evidence.
> 
> still they want me to be visible on social media ... makes no sense to me...


Well, I would just say that its their own way of cross checking things. Let them satisfy themselves. You are not obliged to put your statuses on social media to prove yourself. You have done what could be done in order to prove yourself and they cant just simply deny this thing.

All the best.


----------



## masterblaster81

BulletAK said:


> Well, I would just say that its their own way of cross checking things. Let them satisfy themselves. You are not obliged to put your statuses on social media to prove yourself. You have done what could be done in order to prove yourself and they cant just simply deny this thing.
> 
> All the best.


Well its just me waiting for 9+ months now... and don't want to hear that... the delay is because we were searching you over social media...


----------



## BulletAK

masterblaster81 said:


> Well its just me waiting for 9+ months now... and don't want to hear that... the delay is because we were searching you over social media...


haha.. no its not the reasons. People have waited for 2+ years.. so 9 months is just nothing mate now a days.


----------



## skt001

*Need help*

Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel. 

Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
the following visa holders:
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.

Time line below:
ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
EOI lodged with 70 Points
Invited: 12th Jul-17 
Lodged: 13th Jul 2017 
Added new born in Oct 2017
Grant : 11 July 2018
IED :25 July 2018
lane: Soon


----------



## SunV

skt001 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
> Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel.
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
> the following visa holders:
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> Time line below:
> ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI lodged with 70 Points
> Invited: 12th Jul-17
> Lodged: 13th Jul 2017
> Added new born in Oct 2017
> Grant : 11 July 2018
> IED :25 July 2018
> lane: Soon




Yes its an IED waiver. Congratulations for grant.


----------



## NB

SunV said:


> Yes its an IED waiver. Congratulations for grant.


Are you sure ?

I can’t find that statement where the department confirms that they have no objection even if that Condition 8504 is not met

Please read the letter again carefully 

Cheers


----------



## rahulpop1

SunV said:


> Yes its an IED waiver. Congratulations for grant.


Oh dear! It's not an IED waiver. Infact it states he needs to reach AUS before IED otherwise it may get cancelled.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

i feel that it is only part of a letter.. are you sure that's the end of the letter?

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

newbienz said:


> Are you sure ?
> 
> I can’t find that statement where the department confirms that they have no objection even if that Condition 8504 is not met
> 
> Please read the letter again carefully
> 
> Cheers


My Bad I should have asked for below paragraph lesson learnt.

General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.



skt001 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
> Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel.
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
> the following visa holders:
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> Time line below:
> ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI lodged with 70 Points
> Invited: 12th Jul-17
> Lodged: 13th Jul 2017
> Added new born in Oct 2017
> Grant : 11 July 2018
> IED :25 July 2018
> lane: Soon



Skt001, Can you please confirm the full text contain this para also.


General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


----------



## SunV

rahulpop1 said:


> Oh dear! It's not an IED waiver. Infact it states he needs to reach AUS before IED otherwise it may get cancelled.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



IED waiver contains same content but it includes below para also.

General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


----------



## ssvk2018

SunV said:


> My Bad I should have asked for below paragraph lesson learnt.
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skt001, Can you please confirm the full text contain this para also.
> 
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


i knew it  congrats!!

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV

ssvk2018 said:


> i knew it  congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


 This is not for me , I am still waiting for my grant. thanks for your advance wishes.


----------



## rahulpop1

SunV said:


> IED waiver contains same content but it includes below para also.
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


Exactly. That's why I said it doesn't seem to be the waiver from what he shared.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ssvk2018

lol. perks of checking on small screen. didn't notice the name. i thought he shared the rest of it. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1

ssvk2018 said:


> lol. perks of checking on small screen. didn't notice the name. i thought he shared the rest of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk




Ha ha. It happens.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skt001

*Need help*



SunV said:


> IED waiver contains same content but it includes below para also.
> 
> General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.


Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
the following visa holders:
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.
General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to
Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only
reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an
Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to
your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the
department’s website. See: 
Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa
holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking
in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa
validity is verified.
If you require any further assistance please email 
Skilled Support
OFFICE: 70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000
POSTAL: GPO Box 2399Adelaide SA 5001
WEBSITE: 
Client service information
We value your compliments, complaints and suggestions. Your compliments let us know
where we are performing well and your complaints help us improve our services.
Further information on our client service charter and how to make a compliment, complaint

or suggestion is available on our website 
feedback

Yours sincerely

XXXX
Position Number: XXXX
Department of Home Affairs

My apologies, full content in the letter above.


----------



## skt001

Yes the contents is in the second page.


----------



## NB

skt001 said:


> Yes the contents is in the second page.


It would have been better if you would have posted the complete letter in the first instance 

Anyways, I hope those reading this thread will not make the same error again

Cheers


----------



## SunV

skt001 said:


> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
> the following visa holders:
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to
> Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only
> reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> Visa Validity Period
> This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information
> about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant notice.
> If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this
> notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
> Children born outside of Australia
> Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an
> Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to
> your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the
> department’s website. See:
> Travelling to Australia
> This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa
> holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
> Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking
> in at the airport and on arrival into Australia.
> Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa
> validity is verified.
> If you require any further assistance please email
> Skilled Support
> OFFICE: 70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 2399Adelaide SA 5001
> WEBSITE:
> Client service information
> We value your compliments, complaints and suggestions. Your compliments let us know
> where we are performing well and your complaints help us improve our services.
> Further information on our client service charter and how to make a compliment, complaint
> 
> or suggestion is available on our website
> feedback
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> XXXX
> Position Number: XXXX
> Department of Home Affairs
> 
> My apologies, full content in the letter above.




Congrats, You saved me from curses . Now I can say its IED waiver.


Newbienz, Thanks for correcting me in first place, will make sure I will never comment without complete proof.


----------



## SunV

Enjoy your day and best of luck


----------



## NB

SunV said:


> Congrats, You saved me from curses . Now I can say its IED waiver.
> 
> 
> Newbienz, Thanks for correcting me in first place, will make sure I will never comment without complete proof.


 No harm done

A lot of members trust us blindly

They may be in a serious trouble if we interpret something wrongly 

Cheers


----------



## SunV

newbienz said:


> No harm done
> 
> A lot of members trust us blindly
> 
> They may be in a serious trouble if we interpret something wrongly
> 
> Cheers




Very true. point noted.


----------



## NB

MiSri said:


> Is Australia going to stop 189 and 190 (Is Australia preparing to introduce mandatory provisional residency?
> immigrants constituting about 100,000 people each year - they are granted full permanent residency before ever stepping foot in Australia. This is less ideal, and something that requires further consideration,” Mr Alan Tudge*
> ), if it stops is it going to affect people who have already submitted EOI for 189 and 190.


Do not get so anxious
It’s not as if it will become a law tomorrow 

It’s still months or maybe even years away, if at all ito be implemented 
Moreover if a person is a law abiding resident, then he has no reason to worry even if he gets a provisional PR
After a fixed period it gets converted to a full PR, if there are no adverse remarks against you

This system is prevalent in many countries including New Zealand 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

skt001 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, I got my grant yesterday for me and my family. IED specified in the grant letter is 25th July 2018. I have received one more separate letter with the grant email.
> Is this IED waiver, friends please help. I have only 2 weeks to plan for my travel.
> 
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa, for
> the following visa holders:
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> XXXXX (XX/XX/XXXX,X)
> The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
> - The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
> before a date specified by the Minister."
> This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
> the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
> visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
> Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
> entry date.
> 
> Time line below:
> ANZSCO: 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI lodged with 70 Points
> Invited: 12th Jul-17
> Lodged: 13th Jul 2017
> Added new born in Oct 2017
> Grant : 11 July 2018
> IED :25 July 2018
> lane: Soon



Congrats!


----------



## abhimaan

sumitgupta22 said:


> I also have similar situation. My middle name is Degree certificate and mark sheets is misspelled. And funny thing is I did not notice it in last so many years.. I noticed it during ACS assessment. I just submitted an affidavit along with Certificate and mark sheets that my name is misspelled and correct name is this. Actually the word Kumar is spelled as Kuamr.
> I am planning to submit the same affidavit during VISA submission as well. I strongly believe that mis-spelled name is not alternate name. I will not mention it as alternate name.
> 
> ACS did not raise any objection, lets see how dibp reacts.


Hi, I am in process of submitting the documents to ACS. And just found out that on one of my marksheets my name is misspelled. Can you please let me know whether the affidavit worked for you? If so, can you please share the format of the affidavit?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

abhimaan said:


> Hi, I am in process of submitting the documents to ACS. And just found out that on one of my marksheets my name is misspelled. Can you please let me know whether the affidavit worked for you? If so, can you please share the format of the affidavit?
> 
> Thanks!


Can you get a new mark-sheet with corrected names? how significant is the difference between actual spelling of your name and the one on the certificate?


----------



## Ausysdhome

*Docs submission afte CO Contact*

Hi,
I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment. Once I upload the docs to my immiaccount documents section, how to inform the CO that docs have been uploaded?

Thanks.


----------



## ssvk2018

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment. Once I upload the docs to my immiaccount documents section, how to inform the CO that docs have been uploaded?
> 
> Thanks.


In attachments page, at the bottom there's a confirmation button. click on it once you upload your documents. nothing wise needed. don't sent any mail. 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome

ssvk2018 said:


> In attachments page, at the bottom there's a confirmation button. click on it once you upload your documents. nothing wise needed. don't sent any mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


Thanks. yes I see a button at the bottom of the page that reads - "I confirm I have provided information as requested".


----------



## andreyx108b

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> I was contacted by CO for further proof of employment. Once I upload the docs to my immiaccount documents section, how to inform the CO that docs have been uploaded?
> 
> Thanks.


he gets notified.


----------



## SunV

Ausysdhome said:


> Thanks. yes I see a button at the bottom of the page that reads - "I confirm I have provided information as requested".


My personal opinion/suggestion:

There is no harm in sending a mail to CO stating that you have attached documents in immigration account and list them.


----------



## kaanixir

I suggest you click that button when it's about 9 or 10:00 am in the morning Australian time, not too close to their lunch break and not too early. No meetings or distractions. He will get notified and won't dismiss it right away and forget about it, less chance of a huge delay. Sometimes they dismiss the notification and forget your application then months later boss comes around reminding the officer of that one file that got away. You never know, they say there are organization issues at DHA, better safe than sorry. Click that button at 10:00 am.



SunV said:


> My personal opinion/suggestion:
> 
> There is no harm in sending a mail to CO stating that you have attached documents in immigration account and list them.


I think there's harm in sending CO an email that they already stated they don't want people to send. They explicitly mention that they don't want applicants to send an email reminding that they've attached docs. 

If enough people keep ignoring this and do something that is not recommended, it comes back and bites us in the arse in mysterious ways. At least sometimes it attracts bias. Might even be.. Intentional delays, unnecessary checks etc etc.. I wouldn't want to be that "dumb foreigner who just doesn't get it and insists on sending an unnecessary emails to confirm or remind himself the whole time and stalks DHA support line 24/7 asking and confirming anxiously" . Only makes things very hard for them. They actually already have a very organised system in place, with blinking, pink notifications etc.


----------



## Ausysdhome

*To or Not to write to CO*



kaanixir said:


> I suggest you click that button when it's about 9 or 10:00 am in the morning Australian time, not too close to their lunch break and not too early. No meetings or distractions. He will get notified and won't dismiss it right away and forget about it, less chance of a huge delay. Sometimes they dismiss the notification and forget your application then months later boss comes around reminding the officer of that one file that got away. You never know, they say there are organization issues at DHA, better safe than sorry. Click that button at 10:00 am.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's harm in sending CO an email that they already stated they don't want people to send. They explicitly mention that they don't want applicants to send an email reminding that they've attached docs.
> 
> If enough people keep ignoring this and do something that is not recommended, it comes back and bites us in the arse in mysterious ways. At least sometimes it attracts bias. Might even be.. Intentional delays, unnecessary checks etc etc.. I wouldn't want to be that "dumb foreigner who just doesn't get it and insists on sending an unnecessary emails to confirm or remind himself the whole time and stalks DHA support line 24/7 asking and confirming anxiously" . Only makes things very hard for them. They actually already have a very organised system in place, with blinking, pink notifications etc.


Actually it is bit confusing. At one hand is it advised to just upload docs are press the IP button. However the letter that I received also had a mention to write to CO. Please see snapshot of the pdf letter that I received.


----------



## andreyx108b

SunV said:


> My personal opinion/suggestion:
> 
> There is no harm in sending a mail to CO stating that you have attached documents in immigration account and list them.


There were cases, you can find on this forum, where CO specifically asked no to send additional e-mails. However, if one is over cautious, then yes, why not.


----------



## Ausysdhome

andreyx108b said:


> There were cases, you can find on this forum, where CO specifically asked no to send additional e-mails. However, if one is over cautious, then yes, why not.


Actually it's not about being over cautious...just that everyone wants the result soon and want all scrutiny done asap.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ausysdhome said:


> Actually it's not about being over cautious...just that everyone wants the result soon and want all scrutiny done asap.




It wont help to expedite processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Ausysdhome said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you click that button when it's about 9 or 10:00 am in the morning Australian time, not too close to their lunch break and not too early. No meetings or distractions. He will get notified and won't dismiss it right away and forget about it, less chance of a huge delay. Sometimes they dismiss the notification and forget your application then months later boss comes around reminding the officer of that one file that got away. You never know, they say there are organization issues at DHA, better safe than sorry. Click that button at 10:00 am.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's harm in sending CO an email that they already stated they don't want people to send. They explicitly mention that they don't want applicants to send an email reminding that they've attached docs.
> 
> If enough people keep ignoring this and do something that is not recommended, it comes back and bites us in the arse in mysterious ways. At least sometimes it attracts bias. Might even be.. Intentional delays, unnecessary checks etc etc.. I wouldn't want to be that "dumb foreigner who just doesn't get it and insists on sending an unnecessary emails to confirm or remind himself the whole time and stalks DHA support line 24/7 asking and confirming anxiously" . Only makes things very hard for them. They actually already have a very organised system in place, with blinking, pink notifications etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is bit confusing. At one hand is it advised to just upload docs are press the IP button. However the letter that I received also had a mention to write to CO. Please see snapshot of the pdf letter that I received.
Click to expand...

Follow the instructions given by your CO, so I would upload to immiaccount but also send it via the contact details provided. 

If you don't mind sharing, what was asked?


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Follow the instructions given by your CO, so I would upload to immiaccount but also send it via the contact details provided.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what was asked?


Second that, if requested, proceed as requested.


----------



## abhimaan

andreyx108b said:


> Can you get a new mark-sheet with corrected names? how significant is the difference between actual spelling of your name and the one on the certificate?


It says "Mansi" instead of "Manasi" on first year's marksheets rest of the marksheets and certificate are correct.


----------



## Ausysdhome

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Follow the instructions given by your CO, so I would upload to immiaccount but also send it via the contact details provided.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what was asked?


I was asked to provide - Further Evidence of Employment - detailed employment reference letter on company letterhead.


----------



## avinash_1432

*PCC for new born*

Hi Guys,
I got an invite and CO contact asking to submit form 1022. We just added baby girl born 12 days back to our application with change in circumstances. Current documents available are birth certificate & passport of the baby. 

Is PCC mandatory for a new born baby?:juggle:

Regards,
Avinash


----------



## abin

What's your lodgement date?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

avinash_1432 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got an invite and CO contact asking to submit form 1022. We just added baby girl born 12 days back to our application with change in circumstances. Current documents available are birth certificate & passport of the baby.
> 
> Is PCC mandatory for a new born baby?:juggle:
> 
> Regards,
> Avinash


PCC is not required for any Minors


----------



## andreyx108b

fugitive_4u said:


> PCC is not required for any Minors


i think below 18.


----------



## SG

avinash_1432 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got an invite and CO contact asking to submit form 1022. We just added baby girl born 12 days back to our application with change in circumstances. Current documents available are birth certificate & passport of the baby.
> 
> Is PCC mandatory for a new born baby?:juggle:
> 
> Regards,
> Avinash


Hi Avinash,

PCC is required for anyone above 18 years.


----------



## missionaus18

Hi All,

Due to occurrence of some serious medical problem in my family it looks very difficult to make first entry by the due date. So need your advise do CO consider these types of scenarios and forego the first entry if we explain our problem to them?

Thanks


----------



## avinash_1432

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Avinash,
> 
> PCC is required for anyone above 18 years.


Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to occurrence of some serious medical problem in my family it looks very difficult to make first entry by the due date. So need your advise do CO consider these types of scenarios and forego the first entry if we explain our problem to them?
> 
> Thanks


Try the email address that sent you your grant, otherwise:

Clients calling from overseas
The new Global Service Centre is available to answer queries Monday to Friday, 9 am to 5 pm (local client time) by calling Australia on +61 2 6196 0196 (international rates apply).


----------



## Wonderer-India

Folks,

Just an Update

*Category*:[/B] Sub 189;* ANZSCO Code*: 233511
*Nationality*: Indian, Offshore
*Migrating from USA to Auz Land*
Lodge Date: 28 Feb 2018
*Co Contact:* Tuesday, July 17, 2018; *Responded in a week*
*Contacted for Form 80 and LOCAL USA PCC*

No response Since then...

Wondering if anyone in/around same timeline and same treatment. 

Thanks and Good Luck to All in waiting !!


----------



## vamshi7777

Wonderer-India said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just an Update
> 
> *Category*:[/B] Sub 189;* ANZSCO Code*: 233511
> *Nationality*: Indian, Offshore
> *Migrating from USA to Auz Land*
> Lodge Date: 28 Feb 2018
> *Co Contact:* Tuesday, July 17, 2018; *Responded in a week*
> *Contacted for Form 80 and LOCAL USA PCC*
> 
> No response Since then...
> 
> Wondering if anyone in/around same timeline and same treatment.
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck to All in waiting !!


usually it takes 6 months on average from submitting all documents.....but some people got it in 15 days...and some got in 2 years...the average timelines for 189 is 6 to 8 months from visa lodge date....all you can do is keep waiting....


----------



## avinash_1432

My timelines are similar and CO contact is for Form 80 & new born passport& birth certificate to add to our application. Still waiting. October - March would be a timelime when we may get a grant mate. 




Wonderer-India said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just an Update
> 
> *Category*:[/B] Sub 189;* ANZSCO Code*: 233511
> *Nationality*: Indian, Offshore
> *Migrating from USA to Auz Land*
> Lodge Date: 28 Feb 2018
> *Co Contact:* Tuesday, July 17, 2018; *Responded in a week*
> *Contacted for Form 80 and LOCAL USA PCC*
> 
> No response Since then...
> 
> Wondering if anyone in/around same timeline and same treatment.
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck to All in waiting !!


----------



## Kingslayer405

Hi friends,

I have a question here please.
My girlfriend and I(we are de facto partners) got invited on 20th June 2018(subclass189 and 2631).
I am a network programer and she majors in accounting and claims 5 points for me.
Our previous visas 485(2-year working visa after graduation) expires in August so we are both on bridging visa now. However, she plans to go back to home country to see doctors as well as attending the birthday party of her 80-year-old grandparents. She will leave on 20th Sep and come back on 20th Nov. She has transfer her Bridging A visa to Bridging B which allows her to leave Australia and come back here before Dec. I am the main applicant and I will not leave.
My question is this: Will this affect or delay the application of our pr please? Some friends say that our case might be held while she is overseas. That is not what we want and we may consider to push off or cancel her travel if it delays our application. May I ask if the travel affect the speed of application please？
Thank you!


----------



## Sd1982

andreyx108b said:


> i think below 18.


PCC is required for everyone above the age of 16 from those countries where the applicant has spent 1 year or more in the past 10 years. 

"For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


----------



## harsm123

Hi 
Do they look at the documents submitted in ACS too at time of lodgement or only the ones submitted with profile are considered.
I had few docs wrongly submitted in ACS but still got it success..

Please suggest

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## GUNBUN

harsm123 said:


> Hi
> Do they look at the documents submitted in ACS too at time of lodgement or only the ones submitted with profile are considered.
> I had few docs wrongly submitted in ACS but still got it success..
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


ACS does not share any document with DoHA.

They will check what you will submit at lodgement.

Post your query in 2018 going forward l

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## ermpradhan

Hi All,

I have uploaded my Form 80 and submitted the visa form . now I realized that there is question 14) Do you currently have , or have you ever had , any national identity documents or number (including birth registration number ,social security card etc )? Where I have filled only MY AADHAR card details . I lived in Mexico for 4 months 10 days and I have a Social Security no, and CURP number from Mexico. though I have mention my stay and employment at Mexico in visa from and in employment history and address details in form 80. I will submit the for 1221 and here I am planing to mention the details in Q14. and will upload the related documents as well once I got the translated version from Spanish to English.

My Doubt is that , how I will rectify the form 80 where I missed to mention the 2 identity number in Q14. ?

what I am thinking is it upload the latest form 80 with providing the above missing data with the file naming convention is some thing like Updated_form_80 .

Please suggest ..
Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## nitinr2011

I would like to share my painful wait and journey for 189 visa. I applied for the visa on 13th April 2017 and got natural justice letter on Aug 2017 and replied for the same in Sep. After that I tried to contact Dibp many a times over the phone, email and feedback unit but in vain and got standard reply stating it's still in progress and have to wait. Please can someone suggest me what can be done to get an outcome and will it help if I contact ombudsman. Thank you

Nitin


----------



## missionaus18

Hi All,

I got my passport renewed ,so can you please let me know how to update DIBP as I already have the PR and in approx how many days will DIBP update the new passport details and will they send the PR granted email again with the new passport details?

Thanks!!


----------



## shekar.ym

nitinr2011 said:


> I would like to share my painful wait and journey for 189 visa. I applied for the visa on 13th April 2017 and got natural justice letter on Aug 2017 and replied for the same in Sep. After that I tried to contact Dibp many a times over the phone, email and feedback unit but in vain and got standard reply stating it's still in progress and have to wait. Please can someone suggest me what can be done to get an outcome and will it help if I contact ombudsman. Thank you
> 
> Nitin


what is the reason for NJL?


----------



## hannibalthegr8

Send an email with your "[email protected]" with a scanned copy of Passport Scan Copy & Form 929.

You will get a reply with 1-2 weeks. I got mine within 10 days. 

You will not get a new / updated Grant Letter but You can check your own visa details with VEVO through the following link: www.homeaffairs.gov.au/VEVO





missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my passport renewed ,so can you please let me know how to update DIBP as I already have the PR and in approx how many days will DIBP update the new passport details and will they send the PR granted email again with the new passport details?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## missionaus18

Thanks for the information but can I travel to Australia by simply sending them an email or I need to wait till it gets updated?


----------



## derik2020

*Are there any grants today?*


----------



## Robi.bd

My application status is finalized for then 2 weeks. I did not receive any email or message. Anybody in similar condition? Please suggest what to do?
I also called DHA, they even dont know how long I need to wait to get the outcome.


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Robi.bd said:


> My application status is finalized for then 2 weeks. I did not receive any email or message. Anybody in similar condition? Please suggest what to do?
> I also called DHA, they even dont know how long I need to wait to get the outcome.


At what number did u call them. I also need to call to take update about my case?


----------



## Robi.bd

hasanfiaz said:


> at what number did u call them. I also need to call to take update about my case?


+61261960196


----------



## Hasanfiaz

Robi.bd said:


> +61261960196


What extension you selected after dialing this number because there is no relevant extension for visa class 189.


----------



## Robi.bd

Cant remember exactly maybe 6 or 9


----------



## Dexorange

Hi friends. 

Urgent help !!!!!!!!!

My pcc states as below : 

This is to certify xxx, to trace criminal antecedents, has been made in collection of fingerprints of person whose conviction are registered here to date, but with a negative results.

What is the result now? ?
I don't understand 
Please help me

Thanks in advance


----------



## hash007

Timmigration said:


> I am not uploading Saudi iqama. But thinking if the CO asks in the future then he/she can notice the date of birth. That's why I am thinking if i should mention the reason.


Hi, I am in the same situation as you. DOB on my Iqama is different I tried to change but they need an old passport that I no longer have. Can you tell me how you solve the problem? Should I write about this issue in form-80. Please reply ASAP. I have very less time.


----------



## Ismiya

Hai 
I need one clarification... Please help of anyone came across it 
ANZ code : 261313
Lodgement date : April 15
Medical done on : April 10
Co contact : August 21
Reason for CO contact : form 815 sign 
Replied to Co contact : same day August 21
Waited till and called on : October 14

For : Since signed form 816 Medical is valid for only 6 months and after that I didn't get any response so I called dibp and I explained about medical and on the next day another Co contacted to redo medical
After i completed medical on 14 October 
Result uploaded after 5 days then it showed no action required 
After few I noticed yellow flag then I came to know u have to press IP BUTTON I totally forget about it to notice then I pressed it on 25 October so my last updated date is 25 October now I worried in which batch my file will process?? Please can one clarify if came across it?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Abhianami

Hi Guys. 
I am a musician trying to apply for PR under Music professional (2112-99) 
It’s asking for a work experience, which I have but not al of them were paid and I worked for myself. I have all the works to show. Any advice on how do I move forward?


----------



## Ptera

Guys, need to understand what to chose. I wanted to update my wife´s passport details as she got my family name and changed now her passport. In the immiaccount I went to update details, then updated her passport details and by filling out the form there is question: " the reason why the passport has been replaced" and possible options: stolen, expired, cancelled, lost. 
There is no option which is suitable to us. What should I do?


----------



## avinash_1432

Cancelled is your option I suppose



Ptera said:


> Guys, need to understand what to chose. I wanted to update my wife´s passport details as she got my family name and changed now her passport. In the immiaccount I went to update details, then updated her passport details and by filling out the form there is question: " the reason why the passport has been replaced" and possible options: stolen, expired, cancelled, lost.
> There is no option which is suitable to us. What should I do?


----------



## amit3101

khiladi420 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am glad to inform that we got THE grant on the 30th of March for myself, my wife and my 3 year old son(his birthday was on the 31st March by the way). This is perhaps the best gift for his birthday from the GSM Adelaide team.
> 
> A huge shout out to all those that have helped me with my application unknowingly as i have been a very silent reader of this forum. I gained a lot of knowledge from the members of this forums that helped me gain the GRANT.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 342111 (Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic)
> Total Points	: 60 (Age:30, Exp:10, Edu:10, IELTS:10)
> Positive TRA Assessment	: October 2016
> IELTS General	: November 2016
> EOI (189)	: 21/12/2016
> Malaysia PCC : 20/01/2017
> Medicals : 4-Jan-2017
> 189 Visa Lodge	: 25/01/2017 with All Documents including Form 80 & Form 1221
> Co Contact : 14/02/17 CO requested for tax statements
> 
> Grant	: 30/07/2017 :humble:
> 
> 
> I pray for all the applicants that are still waiting for their grants. ray2:
> 
> God is great!! When you want something with a sincere heart, the entire universe conspires in helping you to achieve it..


Hi Sir... which one you chosen for skill assessment(Vetassess/VU)...which type of questions they asked during assessment.... I have 7 years of exp in Central Plant ...plz guide


----------



## Ismiya

Hai , Our india pcc is going to expire on 10th December 2018. Can anyone pls suggest whether we have to retake or wait for co to contact for that? Did anyone get grant with expired pcc ?


----------



## JP Mosa

Ismiya said:


> Hai , Our india pcc is going to expire on 10th December 2018. Can anyone pls suggest whether we have to retake or wait for co to contact for that? Did anyone get grant with expired pcc ?




Better take new one
Or 
Upload current one and wait for CO contact
AFAIK, CO will request new one
It’s up to you to take chances

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanking

Hi experts, can you please advice on the employment split up , during visa lodge.

------------

Aug-2013 - Aug-2014
Company A 
Designation : 1
Location : India

-----------

Aug-2014 - Oct-2014 
Company A 
Designation : 1
Location : Singapore ( on deputation )

-----------

Oct-2014 - Aug-2016 
Company A 
Designation : 2
Location : Singapore ( on deputation )

-----------

Can you please advice which is the best way to put up the employment period for this company in visa application .

1. Should I split it up into 3 as above (or)
2 Split into 2 based on just location (or)
3. Just put a single entry as India was the base office.

P.S : In the ACS result letter it is a single entry with location as India. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## grsr

ryanking said:


> Hi experts, can you please advice on the employment split up , during visa lodge.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Aug-2013 - Aug-2014
> Company A
> Designation : 1
> Location : India
> 
> -----------
> 
> Aug-2014 - Oct-2014
> Company A
> Designation : 1
> Location : Singapore ( on deputation )
> 
> -----------
> 
> Oct-2014 - Aug-2016
> Company A
> Designation : 2
> Location : Singapore ( on deputation )
> 
> -----------
> 
> Can you please advice which is the best way to put up the employment period for this company in visa application .
> 
> 1. Should I split it up into 3 as above (or)
> 2 Split into 2 based on just location (or)
> 3. Just put a single entry as India was the base office.
> 
> P.S : In the ACS result letter it is a single entry with location as India.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I am replying to this thread very late. You can mention as two experience based on two locations. Whichever way you mention, it will not have any issues as long as the documentation is perfect.


----------



## grsr

Ismiya said:


> Hai , Our india pcc is going to expire on 10th December 2018. Can anyone pls suggest whether we have to retake or wait for co to contact for that? Did anyone get grant with expired pcc ?


Better take a new one and upload a new PCC even before CO contact. If CO contacts, it will cause delay.


----------



## NB

Ismiya said:


> Hai , Our india pcc is going to expire on 10th December 2018. Can anyone pls suggest whether we have to retake or wait for co to contact for that? Did anyone get grant with expired pcc ?


Many applicants get the grant with expired pcc and medical 

Cheers


----------



## NB

ryanking said:


> Hi experts, can you please advice on the employment split up , during visa lodge.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Aug-2013 - Aug-2014
> Company A
> Designation : 1
> Location : India
> 
> -----------
> 
> Aug-2014 - Oct-2014
> Company A
> Designation : 1
> Location : Singapore ( on deputation )
> 
> -----------
> 
> Oct-2014 - Aug-2016
> Company A
> Designation : 2
> Location : Singapore ( on deputation )
> 
> -----------
> 
> Can you please advice which is the best way to put up the employment period for this company in visa application .
> 
> 1. Should I split it up into 3 as above (or)
> 2 Split into 2 based on just location (or)
> 3. Just put a single entry as India was the base office.
> 
> P.S : In the ACS result letter it is a single entry with location as India.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I went for 3 parts 

Btw did your reference letter or SD and application to ACS clearly show that you were in different locations?

Cheers


----------



## vinay.desetty

Hi Everyone,

I received grant letter last week and it says that I need to go there by 24th May 2019. Is there any way that I can get this date extended? Are the instances where this happened? Please help me figure the way. 

Thank you for your help.

Vinay


----------



## Ausysdhome

vinay.desetty said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received grant letter last week and it says that I need to go there by 24th May 2019. Is there any way that I can get this date extended? Are the instances where this happened? Please help me figure the way.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Vinay



You must try to make a visit by 24th May. Otherwise you should write to - [email protected] to see if the date can be extended.


----------



## Ram3327

hi everyone
is it true that the *cycle reverts* in the visa grant? That is, if it takes 3 months to CO contact, in the next three months 189 visa will be granted????? How far is this true? A friend of mine, lodged a week after me, got the visa granted. I am a little bit worried. Can use some help.

Lodged-August 2018
CO Contact- Nov 2018

waiting badly


----------



## andreN

Hasiths said:


> Dude. Mine also the same. However CO didn't ask me for Girlfriend's stuff. Only my medical and PCC.
> Hope I will not get another CO contact. Anyway, I am planning to get married in November, hopefully I will get it before that. If that did not happen I might have to include her also in the application and it will take forever again to get the grant. Thought of applying for Partner visa after I move there initially.
> 
> Please post of any communication with DIBP regarding this topic.
> Sighhh..
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi. How did this turn out? am in a similar situation


----------



## NB

Ram3327 said:


> hi everyone
> is it true that the *cycle reverts* in the visa grant? That is, if it takes 3 months to CO contact, in the next three months 189 visa will be granted????? How far is this true? A friend of mine, lodged a week after me, got the visa granted. I am a little bit worried. Can use some help.
> 
> Lodged-August 2018
> CO Contact- Nov 2018
> 
> waiting badly


This is all speculation 
Each case is unique and time taken depends on it own merits
You cannot juxtapose another case with your own

Some case do take time and yours seems to be one of them
You have to wait patiently for the next co contact or grant


----------



## SG

Ram3327 said:


> hi everyone
> is it true that the *cycle reverts* in the visa grant? That is, if it takes 3 months to CO contact, in the next three months 189 visa will be granted????? How far is this true? A friend of mine, lodged a week after me, got the visa granted. I am a little bit worried. Can use some help.
> 
> Lodged-August 2018
> CO Contact- Nov 2018
> 
> waiting badly


Hi Ram,

Thinking too much will only increase your anxiety levels.

Have faith and patience.

Wishing you a speedy Grant soon!


----------



## Ammar Dawood

1st contact was about police check for a country my wife used to visit but didn't have a residence permit, 2nd contact requesting Australian consulate attested copies of passports (which they could've requested during 1st contact). 

Sincerest apologies for the delay as I was terribly busy ever since. 

Ammar


----------



## qasimbhatti

Do they send ITA in July?


----------

